# Foci



## csocsike (2004 Március 17)

Áprilisban Ronaldóékkal játszhat a válogatott





A tárgyalások jelenlegi állása szerint 50 százalék az esélye annak, hogy április 28-án a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott a világbajnok Brazíliát fogadja. Ezt Bozóky Imre MLSZ-elnök jelentette be azon a szerdai sajtótájékoztatón, amelyen Lothar Matthäus szövetségi kapitány nyilvánosságra hozta 26-os keretét a Wales elleni március 31-ei budapesti barátságos találkozóra. 


Dárdai, Dragóner, Fehér Cs., Füzi és Tököli kimaradt 1/3. oldal >> 


Játék


Mutasd meg, mit tudsz! Legyen a tiéd a legjobb csapat!




Válaszd a legjobbakat!


Ajánlat 
Javított helyezésén a Matthäus-csapat




Bozóky szerint a brazil szövetség jelentős pénzösszeget kér a fellépésért, de a szponzorok számára is vonzó a számos világsztárt felvonultató dél-amerikai együttes vendégszereplése, amely eddig egyszer látogatott Budapestre, s 1986-ban 3-0-s vereséget szenvedett.

Az MLSZ-elnök hozzátette: ha mégsem születne megegyezés a brazilokkal, akkor a magyar válogatott április 28-án Kínát fogadja. Előtte három nappal Zalaegerszegen a japán gárda vendégeskedik.

"Engem is meglepett a lehetőség, de természetesen nagyon bízom abban, hogy a magyar szurkolók láthatják majd a brazil csillagokat" - jegyezte meg a szövetségi kapitány.

Matthäus két újoncot hívott meg a január 25-én elhunyt Fehér Miklós emlékmérkőzésére, a védő Juhász Rolandot és a középpályás Józsi Györgyöt. A névsorból ugyanakkor hiányzik Dárdai Pál, Dragóner Attila, Fehér Csaba, Füzi Ákos és Tököli Attila is. "A keret kialakításánál a jelenlegi formát s nem az érdemeket vettem figyelembe. De senki előtt sem zárult be a válogatott ajtaja, formajavulás esetén a korábbi kulcsjátékosok is visszakerülnek" - mondta Lothar Matthäus.

A névsor:
kapusok:
Babos Gábor (NAC Breda), Szűcs Lajos (Ferencváros), Végh Zoltán (MTK)
védők:
Böjte Attila (Győri ETO), Gyepes Gábor (Ferencváros), Juhász Roland (MTK), Komlósi Ádám (MTK), Pető Zoltán (Sopron), Stark Péter (Győr), Szekeres Tamás (Debrecen)
középpályások:
Bodnár László (Arszenal Kijev), Bodor Boldizsár (Beerschot), Dvéri Zsolt (Videoton), Gera Zoltán (Ferencváros), Józsi György (Slavia Praha), Lisztes Krisztián (Werder Bremen), Lőw Zsolt (Energie Cottbus), Molnár Balázs (Zalaegerszeg), Pető Tamás (NAC Breda), Simek Péter (Újpest), Tóth Balázs (Videoton)
csatárok:
Kenesei Krisztián (Kouan Peking), Kovács Péter (IL Tromsö), Sebők József (Zalaegerszeg), Szabics Imre (VfB Stuttgart), Torghelle Sándor (MTK).

A Wales elleni, március 31-én 20.15 órakor kezdődő találkozót a német Florian Meyer vezeti. A jegyárusítás múlt csütörtökön kezdődött az IBUSZ-irodákban, míg a mérkőzés helyszínén keddtől válthatnak belépőt a szurkolók 1000, 2000 vagy 3000 forintért. A magyar válogatott eddig nyolcszor találkozott a walesiekkel, s mindkét együttes három alkalommal győzött, kétszer pedig döntetlen született.

Érdekesség, hogy a találkozók közül hat tétmérkőzés volt, két világbajnoki csoportmeccs (mindkettő az 1958-as vb-n, ahol döntetlen miatt ismételtek az együttesek) és négy Eb-selejtező. A walesi válogatott háromszor lépett pályára Budapesten (mindháromszor a Népstadionban), s a magyarok is háromszor játszottak Cardiffban, míg két találkozót semleges pályán bonyolítottak le. A két válogatott legutóbbi mérkőzését 1985. október 16-án játszotta a két nemzeti csapat, s a világbajnoki szereplés előtt álló magyar válogatott 3-0-ra győzött Walesben.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Április 6)

Labdarúgás: London: hello, goodbye!
Ma kezdődnek a negyeddöntők visszavágói a Bajnokok Ligájában
NSZ &amp;#8226; 2004. április 6. &amp;#8226; Szerző: H. I.



Wenger a Manchester United ellen csak csereként küldte be Henryt. Ma a Chelsea ellen nem követi el ezt a hibát (kép: Simon Bellis) 
Ez az igazi trófea! &amp;#8211; véli Arsene Wenger a Bajnokok Ligája serlegéről, hiszen szombaton, a Manchester United elleni FA Kupa-elődöntőn pihentette legjobb játékosát, Thierry Henryt. (Illetőleg majd egy óra múltán beküldte a francia csatársztárt &amp;#8211; a 0-1 azt bizonyítja, hogy későn.) Ily szembeszökően másodlagosnak talán még senki sem tekintette az FA Kupát Angliában, de hát Wenger nem a brit hagyományokon nőtt fel (sőt!), elvégre ő is francia&amp;#8230; Amúgy el lehet gondolkodni azon, hogy az Arsenal mennyire angol csapat, mert a ma este pályára lépő &amp;#8222;ágyús&amp;#8221; tizenegy tagjai között három francia, két brazil, egy-egy német, kameruni, elefántcsontparti, holland és csak két angol található. (Ugyanez a Chelsea-nél: két francia, egy-egy olasz, dán, ír, izlandi, argentin és négy angol. És hozzá kell tenni, hogy az Arsenalnál a svéd Ljungberg, valamint a spanyol Reyes sérült, míg a Chelsea eltiltás miatt nem számíthat a francia Desailly-ra.)

Bár nemcsak az öreg földrész képviselteti magát, európai derbi lesz!

Mégpedig a tizennyolcadik olyan mérkőzés, amelyen &amp;#8211; maradjunk ennél &amp;#8211; angol klub küzd angol klubbal. Nem azonos esélyesekkel, hiszen a BL-negyeddöntő első mérkőzése 1-1-gyel zárult a Chelsea otthonában, ráadásul a kékek 1998 óta nem nyertek a mostani házigazdák ellen. Viszont van egy &amp;#8222;előszedett&amp;#8221; kabalájuk. Annak idején, még 1971-ben egy angol csapattal vívták a KEK-elődöntőjét, s miután kiejtették a Manchester Cityt, a döntőben 2-1-re legyőzték a Real Madridot. Na most, az Arsenal&amp;#8211;Chelsea meccs továbbjutójára &amp;#8211; a papírforma szerint &amp;#8211; a királyi gárda vár&amp;#8230;

Ám a Highbury stadionban nyerni vagy akár csak 2-2-es döntetlent kiharcolni enyhén szólva sem egyszerű, jóllehet az angol szövetség nem tartja olyan nagyra az Arsenal minden légiósát, mint a pirosak szurkolói. Edu ugyanis bejelentkezett az FA-nél, hogy szívesen játszana az angol válogatottban, mivel a brazil nemzeti együttesben soha nem szerepelt. Azt a választ kapta: köszönjük, nem kérjük&amp;#8230; Az Arsenal viszont ma biztosra szeretne menni &amp;#8211; naná, hogy Henry ezúttal ott lesz a kezdő csapatban! &amp;#8211;, ám tényként egyelőre csak az kezelhető, hogy a negyedik városi párharc zajlik az európai klubtornák történetében. Eddig madridi, barcelonai, valamint milánói riválisok találkoztak egymással &amp;#8211; legutóbb a BL legjobb négy együttese között a Milan és az Internazionale &amp;#8211;, s most itt a London&amp;#8211;London negyeddöntő.

Továbbá Morientes újabb randevúja madridi kollégáival. A fehérektől menesztett center akár a kulcsfigurája is lehet a Monaco&amp;#8211;Real Madrid visszavágónak, mert ha befejelne kettőt&amp;#8230; (Ilyesmire jó néhányszor volt példa, igaz, nem a királyi gárda ellen a BL-ben.) Jóval valószínűbb azonban, hogy a 4-2-es előny elég lesz a &amp;#8222;galaktikusok&amp;#8221; számára, noha az eltiltott Beckham bizonyosan hiányzik a csapatból, és kétséges Helguera, valamint Solari játéka is. Azért Beckham mindenképpen főszereplő &amp;#8211; értsd: a pályán kívül &amp;#8211;, mert óriási a sajtója annak, hogy a brit ideál szerelmi kalandba keveredett, jóllehet szintén világhíres házastársa még Queiroz edzőnél is jobban ragaszkodik hozzá. Ám ez nem társasági rovat, maradjunk a futballnál. Míg Wenger nem játszatta Henryt, addig a madridi csillagok mindegyikét bevetette a királyi gárda mestere az Albacete ellen, ám ők a pázsiton gyűjtöttek erőt a monacói fellépésre&amp;#8230; Az energiatakarékosság dacára a Madrid 2-1-re győzött, ám hasonló lazsálást semmiképp sem engedhet meg magának a ma esti mérkőzésen. Hogy mást ne említsünk: a Monaco ebben az évadban 8-3-ra győzött hazai pályán a La Coruna ellen. Jó, a La Coruna nem a Real Madrid. De az, aki úgy hiszi, a vendéglátók már lemondtak mindenről, őrült spanyol&amp;#8230;


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 6)

*77 eves Puskas*
Puskás Ferenc minden idők egyik legnagyobb labdarúgója, a világszerte legnépszerűbb, legismertebb magyar sportember április 2-án ünnepelte születésnapját. Hazai pályafutása során 349 bajnoki mérkőzésen 358 gólt szerzett. A nemzeti tizenegyben 18 évesen mutatkozott be, majd 85 válogatott mérkőzésen 84 gólt lőtt. Az Aranycsapat felejthetetlen kapitányaként részese volt Helsinkiben az olimpiai győzelemnek, Londonban az angolok elleni 6-3-as diadalnak és egyik szenvedő hőse a svájci világbajnokság berni döntőjében elszenvedett vereségnek. Az 50-es évek végétől a világhírű Real Madridban folytatta pályafutását, hat bajnokság, három BEK-győzelem főszereplője lett. A királyi klub mezében játszott 372 mérkőzésen 324 gólt szerzett. A chilei világbajnokságon a spanyol, később a Világ- majd az Európa-válogatottban is játszott. Az 1967-ben kezdett edzői pályafutása során tucatnyi országban tevékenykedett, 1993-ban négy mérkőzésen a magyar válogatottat is irányította. 
Hetvenedik születésnapján, Juan Antonio Samaranch, a NOB akkori elnöke személyesen köszöntötte és nyújtotta át neki az Olimpiai Érdemrendet. Később megbetegedett, s már évek óta a Kútvölgyi kórház egyik különszobájának lakója.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 26)

Ma érkezik a Brazil válogatott Budapestre.
Szerdán 28-án lesz a mérkőzés, a Puskás Ferenc stadionban.
Hatalmas érdeklődés előzi meg a találkozót.
(Amennyiben a stadion műszaki állapota megengedi, akkor teltház lesz!)
Ronaldo sajnos nem játszik sérülés miatt! :..:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 27)

Senkit nem érdekel a foci :?:  
Akkor nem is mesélek többet a Brazilokról :!: :evil: 
Pedig lenne mit :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 27)

Meselj Zsokuci!
Mindenkit erdekel.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

Nem,nem Melitta!  
Ami tegnap történt az ma már történelem :!: 
 :..:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Ma mindenki dukkolni fog a magyaroknak!
Az en tippem MAgyarorszag brazilia 5;2


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

Melitta!

Óriási ötlet! *Tippeljünk :!: *

Az én tippem:*Magyarország-Brazilia: 3-2  *


De jó is lenne  :..: 
Aki eltalálja, annak egy piros pont :!:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

Haragszunk, ill.én haragszom


----------



## Laci (2004 Április 28)

Hááát,Zsókucikám !
Bár igazad lenne,ami a tippet illeti...  
Én azért egy döntetlenben is kiegyeznék.Tisztességes helytállás volna!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Tippem:Magyarország-Brazilia 1-3


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Bocsi de en nem nagyon ertek a focihoz.
Gyoztek egyaltalan valaha is a brazilok a magyarok ellen?
HA nem akkor nincs ok pesszimistanak lenni.
Ha igen akkor ovatosnak kell lenni, de ma az egy kulonleges nap es gyozni fogunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Ez egy nagyon jó téma!

Kedves Melitta!
4x játszott a Brazil csapat a Magyarok ellen.

3xnyert Magyarorszag
1xdöntetlen lett az eredmeny


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Akkor nyugodtan megelolegezhetjuk a magyaroknak hogy jol elverik a brazilokat!


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Ezek a Magyarok nagyon pesszimisták!
A Teve, a Laci :!: 
Ezt nem szeretem bennük


----------



## Laci (2004 Április 28)

Nem vagyok én pesszimista,Csillagom  !
Hájjal kenegetnének, ha győznénk ! Piszkosul örülnék neki!
Majd meglátjuk...


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Szia Laci  
Akkor hajrá Magyarok  
Ez a beszéd Csillagom :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)

Le vagyok sújtva!
Magyar-Brazil félidő:0-3


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

NA majd a szunetben egy kis eligazitas kell a fiuknak.
Tobb golt nem kaphatunk!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

Végeredmény:Magyarország - Brazlia:1-4
Mégcsak nem is "szégyen"  

Eredményhirdetés:Teve nyert :!: 
Övé a piros pont :!: 
Teve:* :* ez egy piros pont!Kétpont :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Sajnalom hogy nem nyertek.
Azert volt egy ket lehetoseg csak a szerencse nem volt veluk.
Ami nem tetszik hogy pesszimista mindenki.  
Egy kis agycontroll kellenne a csapatnak.
:idea: 
Hinni es bizni kell, tudni a sikert!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 28)

Melitta!
Tökéletesen egyetértek Veled!
Végig drukkoltam a mérkőzést a Fiúkáimmal.
Volt egy pár jó helyzete a Magyar csapatnak, sajnos gól nélkül!!.
Nem sikerült, majd máskor :!: 
Ami jó jel, nem volt olyan "vérszegény" a csapat!

Az agykontroll tanfolyamot receptre írnám fel, minden Magyar embernek :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 28)

Az Index osztályozókönyve

Az Index osztályozókönyvét a helyszínen tartózkodó legalább húsz munkatársunk szakvéleménye alapján állítottuk össze, akiknek a dolgát némileg nehezítette, hogy a felső karéjon, vagyis messze ültek, álltak a történésektől. 

Babos: 5 Bravúrral védett néhányszor, csak az a második gól ne lett volna, amikor nem tudta fogni a labdát, így középre esett ki a kezéből, vagyis gólpasszt adott Fabianónak. 

Bodnár: 4 Az első kapu felé tartó lövés a nevéhez fűződik, de a második félidőben többször nevettünk rajta, amikor magának pörgette fel a labdát, és ollózni akart - hasztalan. 

Stark: 6 Határozott volt, nem tűnt berezeltnek, még Ronaldinhót is leszerelte, csak nem biztos, hogy tudatosan. A tetkója viszont érdekes. 

Molnár: 5 Negatív aurát árasztott maga körül, bár kemény volt, és néhány labdát emberhez adott. 

Pető: 3 Az egész első félidőben nem tűnt fel, hogy a pályán van. 

Simek: 5 Robogott , mint a gyorsvonat, de nem mindig a helyes vágányon. 

Tóth: 4 Csak a kopasz feje tűnt ki, legtöbbször megakasztotta a korántsem lendületes támadásokat. 

Lipcsei: 4 Mély nyomok nélkül játszott, pedig Lothar vezérszerepet adott neki. Viszont jól letolta a társait az első gólnál, pedig még csak szemmel sem tudta követni a labda útját. 

Huszti: 5 Igyekezett, igyekezett, de kiderült róla, hogy mégsem olyan jó a rugótechnikája, ahogy mondják. 

Gera: 4 Az elején úgy tűnt, hogy ő trükközhet, de amikor megindult, rendre összeomlott, nem bírta levegővel. Hiába, nem múltak el nyomtalanul gyermekévek. 

Kenesei: 5 Jobb szabadrúgást lőtt, mint Ronaldinho, tetszést aratott sokak körében, csak ne reklamálta volna azt a tizenegyest. 

Torghelle: csillagozott tízes A gól miatt érdemes volt behozni, és nem is rugdosódott. 

Szabics: 5 Vegyes volt, a csel szép volt, de mellélőtte a nagy helyzetet, pedig ha az bemegy, Magath is gondolkodhatott volna. 

Bodor: 3 Kinézete alapján megkapta a Puyol becenevet, szorgalmazzuk a szerepeltetését, mert könnyen lehet azonosítani távolról is. Ügyesen tette ki a labdát a taccsvonalon túl - mindig. 

A többiek nem voltak félórán át a pályán, így hiába jegyzeteltünk szorgalmasan, nem maradt megfelelő emlékünk.


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Április 29)

Ez aranyos volt :!:


----------



## Laci (2004 Április 29)

Most modták,hogy Te nyerted! Piros pontot kaptál.Slussz!!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 29)

Mond a lotton is ilyen jo eredmennyel tippelsz?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

Gratula a nyertesnek :evil:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

:99: :,,:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 29)

:12:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Teve írta:


> :Te nem véletlenül vagy itt. A létnek szüksége van rád. Nélküled a létből hiányozna valami, amit senki más nem képes pótolni. Ez ad neked méltóságot: az egész lét hiányolna, ha nem lennél itt. A csillagok, a Nap, a Hold, a fák, a madarak, a Föld - a világon minden érezné, hogy valahol egy pici vákuum van, és ezt az űrt rajtad kívül senki más nem töltheti be. Az, hogy a léthez tartozol, és hogy a lét szeret téged, hihetetlen örömöt, megelégedettséget ad. Amint megtisztulsz, látod, hogy minden irányból csak hatalmas szeretet árad feléd."
> 
> 
> Ne torodj a penzel, a szeretet a lenyeg. Ne haragudj hogy igy kibontakoztam , Az erzelmi viharok lassan csillapulnak. 8)



Amennyiben ez a Csillagomnak szólt???
Ez gyönyörű volt :!: ://:  

Én és a pénz :?: A szeretet a lényeg, ebben nagyon egyetértek :!: :00: :23:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

A penzt azt nagyon szeretem es tisztelem,a szeretettel egyet ertek. :wink:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Azt mondják, hogy a pénz nem boldogít :!:  
Ugyanakkor eszköz a boldogsághoz, így mondják :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

Penz nelkul nincs boldogsag, azt mondjak kozhely, meg nem fontos stb
Azert nelkule nem tudnank elni. :wink:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Tény, azért jó, ha van, de én úgy vagyok vele, hogy nem mindenáron :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

JA...nem minden aron, hat azert acsingozok de nem nagyon mozdulok mas fele iranyba ami nem fer ossze .............a normaval.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Na, ez tisztességes álláspont :!: :656: 
Jópont Melittának :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Jó lenne, ha többen követnék a Te álláspontodat :!: :lol:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Köszönöm  

Teve!Szerinted jó így az "aláírásom? :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

Honnan veszed az ertesuleseidet?
A tobbiek arulkodtak talan?


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Arra gondoltam, hogy Misimaci kersztlányát is oda kéne írnom :?:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Honnan veszed az ertesuleseidet?
> A tobbiek arulkodtak talan?



Tőled :!: 
Velem csak Te és a Teve foglalkozik érdemben, ja meg a Fifike, meg a Kersztpapi  
Nem árulkodott senki, sajni


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 1)

MAjd jonnek a tobbiek is,az idoeltolodas az komoly gond.
A masik meg nem vagyunk sokan.
Igyekszunk nepszerusiteni mindenfelevel. HA van valami otletetek akar uj topic tema ami erdekes lehet, vagy barmi orommel veszuk.


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 1)

Meglesz Melitta az tuti :!:


----------



## Pufi (2004 Október 24)

*FOCi kedvelöknek*

http://www.kmtv.ca/media/displayimage.php?pos=-22 

Foci kedvelQk, ha kinyitjátok az új honlapomat minden héten megnézhetitek az NB I-es golokat nálam. Kellemes szórakozást. 
Természetesen mellette a TV müsorunk is ott van és részletek a Színház korábbi elöadásaiból... 

Szeretettel ajánlom mindenkinek 

Pufi


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 5)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=321 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #cabcbe 1px solid" width=321>*Trópusi focikarácsony*

*Egy aranylábú Afrikában*

</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=author style="FONT-SIZE: 9px; COLOR: #797979; PADDING-TOP: 4px">szerző: Bokor László • forrás: 168óra
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px; PADDING-TOP: 10px">Nagy úr a megszokás. Volt már a hatvanas években légiposta, rádiógram- meg géptávíró is Afrikában, de egy postagőzös – mintha csak Huckleberry Finn lapátkerekese lenne – szerdánként becsorgott Conakry kikötőjébe. Fedélzetén ezúttal Zakariás József is, a volt sokszoros magyar válogatott labdarúgó. Az önállósult Guinea presztízsre és sikerekre vágyott (ideértve a sportpályán elérhetőeket is), az ötödik ikszét taposó aranylábú pedig egy megbecsült mesteredzői stallumra, lehet akár a világ végén is. „Te mindig szeretted a meleg helyzeteket – duruzsolta neki egy éjszakai telefonba Pancho-Puskás –, hát ott jól fűtenek, fogadd el!” Ő meg szót fogadott. Mi történt azután?
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- Adverticum zone: 25250 (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25250&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25250&ord=35707228" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>

 <NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR><TR><TH>Zaki taktikai tanácsokat ad</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ez itt már a trópus. Elnézte a bungalók közül kiemelkedő Hotel Camayane-t, amelyet úgy ölelt körül az öböl, hogy a vízállást akár a földszinti snackbárból is betelefonálhatta stúdiójába a meteorológus. A tizenkettediken csak huhogott a keverőcsap, de első emeleti erkélyéről vidáman pecázhatott a szálló legelőkelőbb lakója, dr. Kwame Nkrumah.

Az elűzött ghánai diktátor nemcsak örökös vendégjogot kapott Sékou Tourétól, de „fele királyságának” ígéretét is. Ezt azonban senki nem vette komolyan, holott az „Oszagyefo” szóval jelezték lakosztályajtaját, amely fogalmat törzsi nyelve a „leghatalmasabb” és a „mindenható” közé sorolta. Rendkívüli állapot kellene ahhoz – mondták a beavatottak –, hogy valaki tanácsot kérjen tőle. 

Fél év múlva hirtelen adódott ilyen: a nemzeti futballválogatott csúfos vereséget szenvedett Szenegáltól. A szurkoló- és rendőrhad éppúgy reagált, mint bárhol a világon. Legfeljebb a zászlókat nem engedték félárbocra. Inkább égették őket.

<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TH>"Szép volt fiúk"</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Van itt szufla – állapíthatta meg Zakariás még a csapat átvétele idején, és rögtön tíz kört futtatott embereivel a pálya körül. Aztán megkezdődött – akár egy kölyökcsapatnál – a bukfencezés, dekázás, fejelés és háromszögelés gyakorlása, meg minden másé, a legkeményebben pedig a „csakazértisénlövöm” önző virtuskodásának lefaragása. Nem volt csekélység a kemény, gyakorló mérkőzéssel tetézett napi „műszak” a gyakran negyvenfokos hőségben. De az eredmény sem maradt el. A csapat sorra verte riválisait a kontinentális rangadókon. A legnagyobb csáberő az volt, hogy minden ötgólos játékos választhatott a hajdani magyar aranycsapatból egy példaképet, nevestül – Zaki sokszor vetített amatőr filmjei után. Pótnevüket a rajongók nemcsak trikójukra hímeztették, de útlevelükbe is beíratták.

Amíg futott velük a szekér, nem is volt baj. Ám egy november végi napon mintha megszállta volna őket az ördög. Sarif Szulejmán-Puskásban elszabadult a skalpvadászösztön, mindent magának követelt, de a helyzetek értékesítése helyett nagy luftokat rúgott. A lesre futó Camara Gnyebe-Tichy nemcsak kezelt, hanem öklözött is, Keita-Lantos a partjelzővel kekeckedett, úgyhogy a szabadrúgások és kiállítások már előrevetítették a nemzeti gyászt. Este még a müezzin is belezokogott mikrofonjába, a sportminisztert infarktus kerülgette, de mielőtt a mentők elvitték volna, még intézkedett, hogy az egész csapatot csukják le. Szabadulás egy hónap múlva, ha győznek a visszavágón.

<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=250 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TH>A csillagszórót készítő geológus</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Egy bennfentes megsúgta Zakinak, hogy fiai azért lázadtak fel, mert két hónapja nem kaptak fizetést, s azért egy banánültetvényre jártak kosztolni.

Zakariás felpaprikázva ment be a kórházi rapportra, nemcsak a mélyütést panaszolva fel, de szóvá tette azt is: nem éppen priccsel és börtönkoszttal kell megteremteni a győztes mérkőzés feltételeit. Végül abban egyeztek meg, hogy félnapi tréningeltáv jár az áristomból, de ha nem lesz diadalmas a visszavágó, Monsieur Zaki is megnézheti magát. Másnap délben, útban a börtönből Zaki bá elvitte legénységét a Camayane pálmalugasos luxuséttermébe. Saját zsebre jóllakatta őket, legyen mit később ledolgozniuk. Napokon át élesztgette magában Sebes, Baróti és a tatai edzőtábor emlékképeit, de zaklatottságában semmi érdemleges nem jutott eszébe. Valami aztán mégis.

– Most mindenki rám figyel – mondta szigorú tekintettel. – Ettől a perctől megvonom mindnyájatoktól a magyar pótnevet. Majd akkor kapjátok vissza, ha szétlyuggattátok nekem a szenegálok hálóját, méghozzá minden balhé nélkül.

A döbbenet, amely szavait követte, eluralkodott később a pályán is, ahol a tartalékokkal kiegészített két csapat játszotta el újra és újra próbamecscsét. Zaki olykor közbefújt, és maga mutatta be egy robbanékony vagy épp kihagyott helyzet „utókezelését”. Csak a gyepről vette észre, hogy az elnöki páholyból a legmagasabb prominencia távcsövezi őket.

<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TH>"Bandi", a segédedző</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Aztán eljött a nagy nap. December huszonnegyedikét írtak. Lehetne állítani: feketéllett a stadion, de a hely szelleméhez inkább a „tarkállott” fogalma illik. Nem mondhatni, hogy a délutáni napfényen kívül a jókedv átjárta volna az öltözőt. Némán készülődtek, elhagyva az ilyenkor szokásos csipkelődéseket is. Az alkalomra új trikó dukált a fiúknak, akik persze szívesebben húzták volna magukra a magyar nevekkel kiadjusztáltakat.

De Zaki – a jó pszichológus – kifutás előtt mindegyiküket megölelte egy-egy csippentéssel:

– Gyerünk, matadorok! Rajta, Hidegkuti, Lantos, Kocsis, Czibor... Aki vissza akar kerülni a nagy családba, szedje össze magát, és remekeljen.

– Insalláh... ha Allah is úgy akarja, győzünk – tette hozzá „Bandi”, a pesti TF-et végzett segédedző.

És alighanem úgy akarta, mert lefújáskor a javukra mutatott 6:1-et az eredményjelző. Örömmámorban úszott a stadion. A lelátók népe napernyőinek nyitogatásával, a rendőrök sisakdobálással kísérték a tömeg skandálását, nyilván a „szép volt, fiúk” helyi változatát. Zulfikar, az African Weekly sporttudósítója kimászott a kapu mögötti fotósok közül, és elsőként gratulált Zakinak:

– Tudja, Monsieur Joseph, ha lenne erretájt fenyőfa, azt mondanám, maga tette alá a legszebb christmas presentet. 
De én is adok egyet – és elővarázsolta fehér galabeája alól a nagy felfordulásban eltűnt labdát.

Zaki a „bőrt” ujján pörgetve válaszolt:

<TABLE class=pic cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TH>Elnöki nyitópár a fogadáson</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>– Jó kis brancs ez, mondhatom, olykor még Wembley-utánérzéseket is keltettek bennem, velük maradok.

(Sajnos már csak néhány évet kapott a sorstól.) Alkonyatkor Touré elnök „kerti soirée-t” adott a tiszteletükre. Az örökzöld környezetben örökzöld melódiákat fújt az Amadou-Jardin jazzband, amely még tíz decibelt ráadott, amikor a futballhősök belejtettek a testőrök sorfala között. Kristálypoharakban szolgálták fel a grapefruit- és ananászlét, de legnagyobb sikere az (állítólag) alkoholmentes sörnek volt. Még akkor is, ha pincehideg hőfokát ezüstvederből hozzámarkolászott zúzott jéggel próbálták beállítani a díszruhás pincérek. Ott kibicelt Nkrumah „oszagyefo” is, sőt, állítása szerint, maga főzte zöld teával kedveskedett Zakinak, aki azonban egy idő után angolosan távozott.

Tartogatott ugyanis egy meglepetést a magyar kolónia számára a trópusi karácsonyest. Ferenc Károly geológus apró műhelyében egy óriás csillagszórót eszkábált, amelytől percekre felragyogott a „Senki Füm”. A riportert figyelmeztették, ne keressen rokonságot Senki Alfonzzal, mert Chien qui Fume-ről van szó, azaz a Pipázó kutya kőalakjáról, amely egy közeli magaslatról figyelte az ünneplő várost.


----------



## platon (2006 Január 5)

Átfogóan értékelte elnöki regnálása 1999-től 2005-ig tartó időszakát Bozóky Imre, a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség elnöke mai sajtótájékoztatóján. Hosszú monológjában UEFA-edzőképzés magyarországi meghonosításától a rasszizmus elleni küzdelmen át a magyarországi utánpótlásképzésig mindenre kitért, és a történteket pozitívnak értékelte.

Utolsóként említette meg, hogy az MLSZ Lothar Matthäus személyébemn először hozott külföldi szövetségi kapitányt Magyarországra.

"A magyar futballnak szüksége van olyan hatásokra, amelyek által a mentalitás változik ebben a közegben – utalt Matthäus két évére Bozóky. – A visszajelzések arra utalnak, hogy ez a változás bekövetkezett. Én most is azt mondom, hogy Matthäusra szükség lenne."

A közvetlenül az MLSZ-elnökség többségének lemondását magával hozó könyvvizsgálói jelentésről a következőket mondta:

"A magyar futballban maradt minden egyes forint, én nem vittem haza belőle egy fillért sem, elhihetik. Persze, az egészet nem így tálalták, hanem éppen fordítva: arról beszélnek, hogy itt mindenki csal. Még egyszer mondom: az utolsó forint is a magyar labdarúgásban maradt."

Bozóky Imre a Derball Kft.-vel kötött szerződésekről elmondta: az MLSZ szponzori bevételei ezeknek köszönhetően két év alatt évi 80 millió forintról 140 millió forintra emelkedtek. (A Derball jutalékként 30 százalékot fölözhet le azon szponzori szerződések után, amelyeket az ő közreműködésével kötöttek meg.)

"Mindenki aláírta volna, és az utódaim is belekényszerülnek majd az ilyen helyzetekbe – tette hozzá. – Az MLSZ a tavalyi évre összesen nyolcmillió forint támogatást kapott a magyar államtól a működésre, az egymilliárd forint fölötti költségvetés fennmaradó részét a szövetségnek kellett összeszednie."

"Úgy érzem, emelt fővel távozhatok elnökként – folytatta. – Sajnos a magyar miliő olyan, hogy egy bizonyos ügy támogatottsága általában nem számít, az számít, hogy bizonyos emberek mögött kik állnak."

"Elismerem, hiba volt, hogy a mentalitásomból adódóan sokkal több kompromisszumot kötöttem, mint kellett volna, de úgy éreztem, hogy a magyar futballban elsősorban nyugalomra van szükség. Adja az Isten, hogy a következő vezetés soha ne hibázzon."

Bozóky Imre végezetül elmondta: összepakol, és "hazaköltözik".

"Nem pályázom semmilyen tisztségre a magyar labdarúgásban. A 2012-es Eb-pályázatban segítek, ha erre igény van, ha nincs, akkor nem. Ügyvédként dolgozom majd, ezen kívül elvégeztem az uniós pályazatíró iskolát, talán ennek is hasznát veszem." Mért beteg a Magyar foci?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 width=500><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=110></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>
*„Nem tudtam, hogy szembeköpjem-e vagy orrba vágjam”*



*Egy mosolygós. egykori ÁVH-s tiszt sok embert ki tud hozni a sodrából. Még Grosics Gyulát is, akit az említett férfi próbált betörni még az ’50-es évek idején. A nemrég 80. születésnapját ünneplő Fekete Párduc egy interjújában felfedte megfigyelőinek nevét.*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 width=500><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=focikk>Gerecz Attila, fedőneve Nagy László. Bauer Miklós, fedőneve Bakos Miklós. Doktor Halász István, fedőneve Harangozó István és Miller Miskei – sorolta megfigyelői nevét a 80 éves Fekete Párduc, azaz Grosics Gyula. A világhírű kapus a Nemzeti Sportnak adott interjújában számolt be besúgóiról és azokról a szenvedésekről, melyet éveken át kellett elviselnie alaptalan vádak nyomán. Érdekesség, hogy 75. születésnapján még jóval szűkszavúbban nyilatkozott a történtekről: „Az eltiltásnál is szörnyűbb volt, hogy az ÁVH eljárást indított ellenem kémkedés gyanújával. Egy évig szórakoztak velem, a legváratlanabb pillanatokban vittek el kihallgatásra, nem hagyhattam el Budapestet, házi őrizetben, rettegésben éltem. Szerintem ez annak tudható, hogy kikaptunk Bernben. De ne is beszéljünk erről többet…” 
Grosics az időzítésről így vall: a közelmúltban kaptam kézhez azokat a dokumentumokat, amelyek segítségével sok mindenre fény derült az életemből. Tudtam én, hogy jelentések készülnek rólam, hogy figyelik lépéseim, de egészen más szembesülni a valósággal. 
A történet gyors lefolyású, de borzalmas volt. 1954 novemberében parancsolták le a kapust a pályáról, akit másnap telefonon már arról értesítettek, hogy házi őrizetben kell maradnia. Január elején vitték először kihallgatásra a Honvédelmi Minisztériumba, ahol tizenöt tábornok várta. Mint kiderült, a vád kémkedés gyanúja és hazaárulás volt. Grosics Gyula erre reagálva elismerte, hogy bár sokat kritizálták a rendszert, de semmi olyat nem követtek el, amiért elítélhették volna. 
*1955 a pokol esztendeje volt* 
„Az ötvenötös év pokol volt számomra, elsősorban Kárpáti László jóvoltából” – elevenítette fel emlékeit Grosics, majd így folytatta: az ÁVH akkor már nem az Andrássy úton fogadta a vendégeket, hanem a Jászai Mari téri épületben. Mint fogalmazott, heti rendszerességgel kellett megjelennie a kihallgatásokon, ahol Kárpáti, az ÁVH kihallgató tisztje egy centiről üvöltötte a képébe: „Te bitang hazaáruló!”. Volt olyan is – folytatta -, hogy két órán keresztül lifteztettek le és fel, majd levittek a pincébe és megmutatták a kínzókamrát, s egyfolytában azt kérdezték: mit tudok erről vagy arról az emberről. Grosicsot megpróbálták ugyan beszervezni, de sosem vállalta el. 
Az interjúban elmesélte azt is, hogy harminc esztendővel később a körúton véletlenül összefutott Kárpátival, aki mosolyogva elevenítette fel a „közös emlékeket”. Nem tudtam, hogy szembeköpjem-e vagy orrba vágjam – fűzte hozzá Grosics.
A híres kapus végül egy évig nem futballozhatott, és az ügy lezártával nem térhetett vissza egykori csapatába a Budapesti Honvédba, hanem Rákosi Mátyás elvtárs utasítására Tatabányára száműzték. Grosics végül azt is elárulta, hogy 1994-ig figyeltették, s aktáját csak 1996-ban zárták le végleg. 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 14)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>*Hurrá, Irán meghívta a Magyar Labdarúgó válogatottat, egy karikatúrára!*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*A meghívás lehet, hogy komoly, de az is lehet, hogy csak egy "karikatúra"? A Magyar foci színvonalának jelenlegi karikatúrája.*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Az iráni labdarúgó szövetség barátságos mérkőzésre hívja a magyar válogatottat. A találkozó a tervek szerint április 19-én, Teheránban lenne. Az irániak a meccsért 100 000 eurót kínálnak a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetségnek (érdekességképpen: a Mexikó elleni meccs 10 000 dollárt, azaz 8403 eurót hozott az MLSZ konyhájára). Az iráni, és a május 30-án esedékes Anglia-Magyarország mérkőzés mellett még egy-két barátságos összecsapásra is sor kerülhet a tavasszal. A lehetséges találkozók ügyében folynak az egyeztetések. A jelenlegi feszült poltikai helyzetben nehéz döntés előtt áll a szövetség a meghívás elfogadását illetően. Ráadásul az előjeleket tekintve, lehet, hogy addigra Irán háborús övezetté válhat. <TABLE class=imgright cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Arról nem is beszélve, jelenleg azt sem tudjuk lesz-e addigra kapitánya a válogattottnak? Továbbá a találkozó milyen célt szolgálna? Az Iráni Szövetség eurói mennyiben dobják fel a hazai szövetség kincstárát? Mindenestre amióta Lothar Matthaus távozott ez a legkomolyabb meghívásunk. Nem is kell idén arra számítani, hogy világhírességek látogatnak hazánkba örömfocira, mivel ez az iparág is személy függő. A jövőben a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség vezetősége meghívhat majd egy-két velünk egy súlycsoportba lévő ellenfelet. Esetleg Trinidad és Tobagó válogatottját, bár ők ott lesznek a VB-n, és a környező országok válogattottjaihoz el is látogatnak felkészítő mérkőzésekre. Valahogy még náluk sem merült fel, egy Magyar barátságos meccs lehetősége. 
Forrás: Világszínvonal 
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>jzs
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Május 20)

*Blatter: minden idők legsúlyosabb futballbotránya az olaszországi bundaügy<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

*NOL • Népszabadság Online • 2006. május 20. <o></o>*

<!-- No image -->Joseph Blatter, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elnöke rettenetesnek nevezte az olasz bajnoki mérkőzések elrendezésének gyakorlatát, egyúttal pedig a futballtörténelem legsúlyosabb botrányának minősítette az egyre terebélyesedő bundaügyet. <o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​"Hogyan lehetséges az, hogy az olasz labdarúgás ilyen mélyre süllyedt, hogy klubelöljárók választottak maguknak bírókat - idézte a svájci sportvezetőt a Corriere della Sera. - Ez a labdarúgás históriájának legnagyobb botránya. Rendkívül nyugtalanít mindaz, amire lassacskán fény derül. Ha ilyesmi Madagaszkáron történik, az ugyan szintén nagyon komoly baj, de legalább helyi jellegűnek tekinthető. Olaszországban azonban, ahol a futball szinte vallás, egész más elbírálás alá esik egy ilyen ügy."<o></o>
A FIFA-elnök ezzel együtt annak a véleményének adott kifejezést, hogy nem tartaná szerencsésnek a következő idény törlését, amint azt néhányan már lehetséges alternatívaként, a megtisztulás feltételeként felvetették.<o></o>
"A futball nem állhat le. Egy ilyen jellegű szünet a sportágunk halálát eredményezné" - mondta Blatter, aki még kilátásba helyezte, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség segít a rend helyreállításában, ha erre igény mutatkozik. <o></o>
A labdarúgás első számú vezetője jelezte, az ügy kirobbanása után posztjáról lemondott olasz futballelnök, Franco Carraro egyelőre mindenképpen megtarthatja FIFA-tisztségeit, mivel a nemzetközi szövetség számára az ártatlanság vélelme sérthetetlen. <o></o>
A mintegy két hete kipattant botrány kulcsfigurája Luciano Moggi, a Juventus azóta már lemondott igazgatója, akit azzal vádolnak, hogy a 2004/2005-ös szezonban játékvezetők segítségével manipulálta a torinóiak mérkőzéseinek eredményét, fenyegetéssel próbált futballistákat arra rávenni, hogy a Juventushoz szerződjenek, és nyomást gyakorolt Marcello Lippi szövetségi kapitányra a válogatott keretek kialakításakor. A bundabotrányban a torinói lub mellett érintett az AC Milan, az SS Lazio és a Fiorentina, illetve több tucat játékos és bíró is. A hatóságok mérkőzések végeredményének befolyásolása, hamis könyvelés, valamint tiltott szerencsejátékban való részvétel miatt vizsgálódnak. A legutóbbi adatok szerint 41 személlyel szemben folyik eljárás. <o></o>


----------



## viennale (2006 Június 1)

*"Az évszázad csapata."*

Sziasztok!

Andreának hívnak,ma regeltem,tehát még új vagyok.
Szeretnélek +kérni benneteket,hogy szavazzatok az"aranycsapatra",mert már eléggé le vannak maradva. Nem miattam,hanem Puskás öcsi bácsiékért. A www.eurosport.com/more football/features alportortálban a WC team the ceuntry-re katt.
Köszönöm.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 1)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 1px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikkcim>Fertőz a vb-láz!</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cimlapialcim>Elhangzott 2006. május 28-án</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkdatum>2006. június 1., csütörtök 10:56</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkdatum>199 olvasás</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikklead>Néhány nappal ezelőtt a világsajtó tele volt azzal, hogy Kínában igen sikeres látogatást tett a német kancellár asszony. Megerősítette a németek helyzetét ezen a legígéretesebbnek számító fejlődő piacon, és személyes varázsával is elbűvölte a helyi vezetőket. Ami érdekes, hogy még a kancellár asszony sem húzhatta ki magát a közelgő labdarúgó világbajnokság most már mindent elborító hatása alól - persze a rendező ország képviselőjeként ez nem is nagyon lehetett másképp. Úgyhogy, bár továbbra sem tudjuk, szereti-e Merkel asszony a futballt, most úgy tett, mint aki rajong érte.</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk vAlign=top>Ven Csia-pao kínai miniszterelnök mostanság előszeretettel példálózik a császárral. Az elmúlt hetekben nagy nyilvánosság előtt többször is követendő példaként hozta föl a nagy embert, aki mindig megtalálta a legjobb pozíciót, vastagon hozzájárulva hazája világraszóló sikereihez. Éppen ezért a kormányfő legutóbb a kínai-német csúcstechnológiai fórumon az európai cégek nemzetközi szerepvállalásával kapcsolatban találta megemlítendőnek a császárt, aki nem mellesleg pár hónappal ezelőtt háromszor repülte körbe a Földet, 16 állam- és kormányfővel találkozott, a hazáján kívül részvételt nyert 31 országot érintő 132 ezer kilométeres útján. 

Ven Csia-pao mindezt nagyon jól tudja, hiszen vérbeli futballrajongó hírében áll. Vélhetően csodálattal adózik a június 9-én kezdődő labdarúgó világbajnokság elnöke, a hazájában Der Kaiser becenévre keresztelt Franz Beckenbauer talentumának. A kínai kormányfő nem hagyhatta ki a héten adódott kitűnő alkalmat, amikor Angela Merkel német kancellárral találkozott Pekingben, természetesen megemlítette, hogy ő biztosan figyelemmel kíséri majd a világbajnokság mérkőzéseit, fittyet hányva a hatórás időeltolódásra, sűrű programját befejezve, kedvenc foteljában virrasztva izgulja majd végig a meccseket.

A legmagasabb szintű találkozókon mostanság szinte nyitókérdéssé nőtte ki magát a világbajnokság. A majdnem egy hetet Kínában töltött Kofi Annannal Ven Csia-pao még azt is megbeszélte, hogy mely meccseket fogja biztosan megnézni. A sajtó ezek közül a nyitógálát és a döntőt emelte ki, a világraszóló sértődéseket elkerülendő.

Mielőtt bárki is azt hinné, hogy Kínában népi passzióvá nőtte ki magát a foci, sietve hozzátenném, hogy nemcsak a világ legnépesebb országának kormányfője tartja feltétlenül szóbahozandó kérdésnek a labdarúgást. A német kancellár töredelmesen bevallotta, hogy bizony a közelmúltban ő is beszélgetett az ENSZ-főtitkárral a világbajnokságról, sőt, eszmecseréjük során még az esélyek latolgatásába is belementek pár szó erejéig. Merkel asszony azután érdeklődött, vajon a ghánai születésű Annan bízik-e abban, hogy az afrikai ország, amely június 12-én első mérkőzését Olaszországgal játssza, bekerül-e a döntőbe. A világszervezet vezetője a kérdésre tömören csak annyit válaszolt: várjuk ki a végét.</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Június 4)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 346.5pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 346.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=462 colSpan=2>Erősödik a fociláz Németországban
<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 49.5pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=""><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 346.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=462 colSpan=2><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 0.75pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=""><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">2006. június 4., vasárnap, 16:37<v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 0.75pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=""> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><v:shape id=_x0000_i1028 style="WIDTH: 0.75pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=""><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD><TD id=lead style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><BEVEZETO><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt" cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Néhány nappal a németországi labdarúgó-világbajnokság kezdete előtt a szervezők beleerősítettek: fényruhába öltöztették az ország parlamentjét, filmvászonként használták a frankfurti felhőkarcolókat, s a Kolumbia ellen előkészületi mérkőzésen elért 3-0-ás győzelem után a szurkolók is kezdik feladni válogatottjukkal szembeni fenntartásaikat.<o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<v:shape id=_x0000_i1029 style="WIDTH: 0.75pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=""><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 346.5pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD id=cikktest style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 346.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=462>A német együttes tagjai pünkösd után költöznek be berlini főhadiszállásukra, a grunewaldi Kastélyszállóba, a családtagoknak azonban máshol kénytelenek szobát foglalni. Az elegáns, zöldövezetben fekvő szállodában lakott már II. Vilmos császár, Robert Kennedy és Gina Lollobrigida is, s a rossznyelvek szerint ide járt találkákra Romy Schneider, a németek kedvenc filmszínésznője. "Normális időkben" egy-egy lakosztályért háromezer eurót is elkérnek éjszakánként.<o></o>
A világbajnokság tiszteletére, a pünkösdi ünnep estéin extravagáns fény-és hangjátékra használtak fel a frankfurti felhőkarcolók közül nyolcat. Fóliával fedték be őket, s fél órán keresztül zenével és eredeti hangkommentárokkal kísérve 500, a futballtörténelmet felölelő felnagyított diát vetítettek a felületre. A magánszponzorok 3 millió eurót adtak a vállalkozásra, esténként a hűvös időben is százezrek élvezték a szabadtéri mozizást. <o></o>
A német parlamentnek helyt adó Reichstag épületét fehér fényruhába öltöztették, a Brandenburgi kapu elé visszakerült a húsz méter magas, hatvan tonnás futball-labda, amelyet ezer nappal a vb előtt avattak fel ugyanezen a helyen, majd körbevitték az országban. A gömb belsejében látható az a futball-labda is, amellyel 1954-ben, a berni vb-döntőben a magyarok elleni 3-2-es német győzelemmel végződött mérkőzést játszották. A látogatókat számítógépes játékok is várják, filmek a világbajnokságok legfurább góljaival és helyzeteivel. <o></o>
A futballgömb újbóli felállítása alkalmából Franz Beckenbauer, a szervezőbizottság elnöke mindent rendben lévőnek talált, a jegyértékesítés körüli bonyodalmakat arra vezette vissza, hogy 30-40 millió igény érkezett hárommillió jegyre. <o></o>
Kofi Annan, az ENSZ főtitkára a Bild am Sonntag vasárnapi lap hasábjain méltatta a világbajnokság jelentőségét. "A világbajnokság olyan esemény, amelyről mindenki beszélni fog ezen a planétán....Mivel a futball valóban az egyetlen játék, amelyet függetlenül bőrszíntől és vallástól minden országban játszanak, az Egyesült Nemzetek Szervezetéhez hasonlóan az egyedülálló jelenségek közé tartozik" - írta a főtitkár. <o></o>
Az áruházak minden elképzelhető és elképzelhetetlen vb-emléktárgyat árusítanak: a trikókon, zászlókon, a nemzeti színeket a bőrön hagyó matricákon, csörgősipkákon, nemzeti színekben pompázó punkos sörényeken kívül árulják a bubifrizura nevű, félbevágott futball-labdát formázó, cserépbe ültetett kócos növényt is, amely a hirdetés szerint "a futball-láz emelkedésével párhuzamosan nő".<o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> Csak érdekességként említem: a mai híradásokban hallottam, hogy arra a kérdésre, hogy ki nyeri a foci VB -t egy udvarias német szenátor nő azt mondta a Magyarok. (szegényfeje nem tudta hogy be sem kerültünk)</o>


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Június 22)

platon írta:


> <TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 346.5pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 346.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=462 colSpan=2>Erősödik a fociláz Németországban
> <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype class=inlineimg id=_x0000_t75 title=Razz alt="" border="0" src="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif" o</v:shapetype>referrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><Vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></Vath>fficeffice" /><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com /><o:lock v:ext=</o:lock><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 49.5pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><O></O>
> 
> </TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 346.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=462 colSpan=2><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 0.75pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><O></O>
> ...


 
Vagy nagyon jövőbe láto.  
De azis lehet,hogy valamit tud.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 22)

A nyolcaddöntőbejutás Németország - Lengyelország mérkőzésen nem csalódtam, mert a németeknek drukkoltam. Sajnáltam a 300 eurós belépőért fizetett jegyet. De két sört nyertem, (8 euró) és egy kolbászos zsömlét is hozzá (4 euró) mert nem én fizettem ezeket. Nyeremény volt a 90. percben egy akcióból lőtt két némek apufa. - Káröröm a régi Német Magyar döntő izgalmaiért.- (A 91. percben lőtt gólt nem láttam már, de a fogadáson visszanyertem a belépőm árát. A Dortmunt
Westfalen stadionból a parkolóig találékony eljutásom is felért egy "Magyar győzelemmel", nem is beszélve, arról, hogy az országunk a foci VB megrendezésének költség kiadásainak megtakarítását nyerte meg. A jővő képzelgésében meg biztos nyertesek vagyunk mindig..


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 25)

*[email protected]*

Holnap este aki teheti nézze a Duna TV-t, és szurkoljon a Debreceni Lokinak, aki Bajnokok Ligája futballmérkőzést játszik. Hajrá fiúk!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 25)

NÉzzÜk!


----------



## mis (2006 Július 27)

lampard írta:


> Holnap este aki teheti nézze a Duna TV-t, és szurkoljon a Debreceni Lokinak, aki Bajnokok Ligája futballmérkőzést játszik. Hajrá fiúk!


 
Hát... megnéztem...Nagyon szorítottam, szinte már fájt....Miért van az, hogy sose sikerül. Oly jó lenne , egyszer újra hazai csapatot játszon a "főtáblán"
Újpest elszállt, Fehérvár, Debrecen ki tudja....
Tényleg ennyire pesszimisták vagyunk???
Drukkoljunk a még harcban álló csapatoknak.
Ja..... egyetlen egy csatorna se közvetiti a Fehérvár meccsét.....


----------



## platon (2006 Július 27)

E hírre meg kössetek zöld-fehér pántlikát!
2006-07-27
*Ferencváros: kirajzolódott a szomorú jövő*

Magyar labdarúgás
*Elkészült az MLSZ-ben a labdarúgó NB II sorsolása. A Ferencváros a második liga Keleti csoportjába került...*

A zöld-fehérek első másodosztályú bajnokijukat a Jászapáti ellen vívják, augusztus 12-én, 19 órakor az Üllői úton. A második mérkőzésükön Szolnokon lépnek majd pályára. A Fradi hivatalos honlapján pedig már megjelent a felirat: A Ferencváros-Jászapáti meccsig még 16 nap van hátra... 

A Ferencváros (képünkön Lipcsei Péter és ifj Albert Flórián, foto:ftc.hu) csoportbeli riválisai a feljutásért vívott harban a Baktalórántháza, a Békéscsaba, a Bőcs, a Budafok, a Jászapáti, a Jászberény, a Karcag, a Kazincbarcika, a Kecskemét, a Makó, a Nyíregyháza, az Orosháza, a Szolnok.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 27)

mis írta:


> Hát... megnéztem...Nagyon szorítottam, szinte már fájt....Miért van az, hogy sose sikerül. Oly jó lenne , egyszer újra hazai csapatot játszon a "főtáblán"
> Újpest elszállt, Fehérvár, Debrecen ki tudja....
> Tényleg ennyire pesszimisták vagyunk???
> Drukkoljunk a még harcban álló csapatoknak.
> Ja..... egyetlen egy csatorna se közvetiti a Fehérvár meccsét.....


 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Sovány döntetlen Debrecenben



*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left>*2006. július 27. *</TD><TD noWrap align=right colSpan=2>*FigyelőNet, MTI* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




*A Debreceni VSC-TEVA 1 : 1-es döntetlent játszott a vendég macedón Rabotnicki Skopje csapatával a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája selejtező 2. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.*


----------



## mis (2006 Július 28)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TH class=tdbg1 width="45%">*Kairat Almati*</TH><TH class=tdbg1 width="10%">*2:1 *</TH><TH class=tdbg1 width="45%">*Fehérvár*</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Fehérvár FC az első meccsen kicsikart győzelme után nem számíthatott könnyű visszavágóra. Az "odavágó" egyetlen góljának szerzője, Dvéri Zsolt nem lehetett ott Almatyban, hiszen vádlisérülése miatt nem léphetett pályára.
Az első percekben a Fehérvár próbálta ráerőltetni akaratát a jó csapat benyomását keltő kazahokra, és egy-két kecsegtető szituáció után a 34. percben Sitku révén megszerezte az oly fontos idegenbeli találatot. A második félidő elején úgy tűnt, uralja a játékot Csertői Aurél együttese, de ahogy teltek a percek, egyre inkább érezhető volt a hazaiak nyomása. Az 58-60. perc között kétszer is Sebők bravúrjára volt szükség ahhoz, hogy továbbra is nyeregben érezhesse magát a piros-kék alakulat. Az utolsó húsz minutumban egyértelműen a Vidi fölé nőtt a mindent egy lapra feltevő Kairat, és a 77. percben egy szerencsés Karpenko-góllal kiegyenlített. Ezek után tovább rohamoztak kazahok, és a 88. percben hibára kényszerítették a tavalyi NB I bronzérmesét, Farkas Balázs a büntetőterületen belül szabálytalanságot követett el, Smakov pedig értékesítette a tizenegyest.
A háromperces hosszabbítás már nem hozott gólt, így a Fehérvár FC 2-2-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal továbbjutott.

*Tacsmurad Agamuradov (FC Kairat Almaty): *- Jól játszottunk, de sajnos mégis kiestünk. Gratulálok az ellenfélnek, szurkolunk nekik a holnapi sorsoláson, és az elkövetkezendő mérkőzéseken.

*Csertői Aurél (Fehérvár): *- Örülünk, hogy továbbjutottunk, az első félidőben be kellett volna rúgnunk a helyzeteinket, és akkor nem lett volna gondunk a második játékrészben. A továbbjutás volt persze a célunk, és ezt teljesítettük is.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Most ismét a Debrecen van soron, remélem, továbbjutnak*...............


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 28)

platon írta:


> E hírre meg kössetek zöld-fehér pántlikát!
> 2006-07-27
> *Ferencváros: kirajzolódott a szomorú jövő*
> 
> ...


 
Így járnak azok ahol sokat lopnak.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 28)

A lopósak a szurkolókat is megloptáK!
Ki keresi, kit érdekel a lopós társaság? Minden győzelmi trófea az ővék! (Torgyán, Szabadi, a drága Furulyás most éhenhalnak?)


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 29)

Platon, nem tudom kire gondolsz a 'lopósok' alatt. Gondolom a Fradi vezetőségére, de ha tényleg loptak, akkor nincs más megoldás, valahogy újra kell kezdeniük. Nem örökre szól a kizárás, 1 év múlva már vissza is juthatnak. Nem örül ennek a többi csapat sem, hisz aug. 19-én a Loki úgy elverte volna a Fradit, mint jégeső a határt, és ez az élmény most elmarad.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 29)

Csak reggel hallgattam a Gyárfás és Torgyán vitáját. A pénzről volt éppen szó. Hol van a működéshez hiányzó milliárd? No azért a Fradit még ne írd le! A focitudást még nem lopták el.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Július 30)

platon írta:


> Csak reggel hallgattam a Gyárfás és Torgyán vitáját. A pénzről volt éppen szó. Hol van a működéshez hiányzó milliárd? No azért a Fradit még ne írd le! A focitudást még nem lopták el.
> 
> Sajnos ez nagyon nagy érvágás a Fradinak és minden szurkolónak,
> hogy a másodosztályba sorolták a csapatot.
> ...


----------



## platon (2006 Július 30)

Bizony az!

A magyar futbal katasztófálís állapotának is mutatója. Most a Fradi más egyesületeiről, annak jövőjéről nem is szólva.


> platon


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 30)

Csak annyira katasztrófa, hogy a Fradi a másodosztályban van, mintha bármelyik más csapat lenne ott. Miért lenne ő kiváltságosabb a többinél: Sajnos évekig erre játszott rá, hogy őt úgysem merik kizárni, és csak vitték a Fradiból a pénzt, aki tehette, és feketén is fizették a játékosokat. Most ennek isszák a levét. Térjenek észre, gazdálkodjanak okosan, játszanak jól, és újra az NBI-ben lehetnek. Hajrá Loki!


----------



## mis (2006 Július 30)

Az a baj, hogy ez az egész nemcsak a Fradi belügye. Ma játszották le az első fordulót, igaz a Loki gyözött, de az Újpest kikapott. Ez még nem lenne baj, de a játékosok megbuktattak egy edzőt, aki nem tehetett Nészöly menesztéséről (Bicskei), most meg a belga edző következik. Úgy érzem, nincs értelme hazánkban fociról beszélni. Egy mai beszélgetés kapcsán még az is előfordulhat, hogy pár csapat kiköthet fizetésképtelenség miatt alacsonyabb osztályban. Igy akarunk EB-t rendezni?!


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 30)

Mis, igazad van, de azért mégsem lenne jó, ha a foci megszünne Magyarországon, csak jó szórakozás sokak számára, és népszerű. Muszáj, hogy valamilyen rend is legyen, biztos nem megy gyorsan, de ha nézők vannak a pályán, akkor biztató a jövő. Már ahol vannak persze nézők.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 30)

Talán nem is akarunk EB - t rendezni az a gyanúm! Eléggé kiábrándúlt a magyar focirajongók tábora.


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 30)

Azért azt nem hiszem, hogy a focirajongókat megkérdezik az EB-ről, ha fent eldöntik, csak beadják a pályázatot, (amit én is támogatok) inkább, mint az olimpiát, mert az túl sok pénzbe kerül, de legalább lennének normálisabb pályák itthon is.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 30)

lampard írta:


> Azért azt nem hiszem, hogy a focirajongókat megkérdezik az EB-ről, ha fent eldöntik, csak beadják a pályázatot, (amit én is támogatok) inkább, mint az olimpiát, mert az túl sok pénzbe kerül, de legalább lennének normálisabb pályák itthon is.


 
Hát ez,az? Hol látod az előkészületek nyomát? A nagy visszafogások közepette nics állami apanázs! Külföldi vállalkozókat sem látok tülekedni!


----------



## lampard (2006 Július 30)

Ez is igaz, mindig azt mondják, ha decemberben nyerünk, akkor indul be az építkezés. Az az igazság, hogy az ember már rákényszerül, hogy higgyen ebben. Azért nem lenne rossz Európa legjobbjait Magyarországon látni.


----------



## shade3 (2006 Augusztus 3)

Nem normálisabb pályáktól lesz jobb játék, hanem normálisabb játékosoktól.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Ez igy igaz.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 3)

Sportbarátok!

Mi a véleményetek a Fradi kizárásáról az NB I-böl?

Mit tudtok a hátteréröl? Sajnos én szinte semmit,csak ami a Tv-ben elhangzott,de ez ugye.................Az igazság sosem derül ki?


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 3)

Pénz és bünti. 
Hol a lóvé? hol vannak a felelősök? Hol vannak a FRADI barátok? Hol a tájékoztatás a háttér eseménykről? Mi van a nyilvánossággal? stb


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 3)

Itt Magyarországon minden hírt ködösítenek, az igazságot soha nem tudja meg senki.Tönkrevágták a Fradit és kész.
Csak azt nem értem miért kellett hozzá 16 év?
Lehet nem csak egy embernek kellett belőle meggazdagodni.


----------



## lampard (2006 Augusztus 3)

Talán az lett a baj a Fradinál, hogy a BL pénzek megérkezte után az összes szakosztályt abból akarták eltartani, és ezt már nem bírta a költségvetés, az adósság pedig csak halmozódott és ez lett a vége.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 3)

Kedves Lampard! 
Ez a "talán" a naív jószándék tündérmeséje, ahol a dolgok majd a végén jóra fordúlnak. Sztyopa realistább az igazságot illetően. Van üzleti és sok más titkok, amelyek hona a köd. Hol is oszlott már el a nagy országos botrányok főlűl ez a jótékony köd? (Most nem csak a sportra gondolok) költői kérdésed, hogy miért kellett az ídő? már megválaszoltad! Kész! Beérett a gyümölcs! Kész.
Lehet vitázni, kérdezni, magyarázni, reméljuk naívan lesznek érdemi tényekel nálunk értelmesebbek.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

Mivel a bajnokság már megkezdödött,szerintetek van lehetöség a változtatásra?Olvastam egy otthoni fórumon,hogy felajánlások jöttek a Fradi megsegítésére.Menet közben nem igen változtatnak,hiába jelentkeznének támogatók.Vagy?


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

Látom érdektelen a téma,senki sem focizik............


----------



## lampard (2006 Augusztus 4)

Sasocska, nem hiszem, hogy évközben változtatnának, de az nem is lenne jó, hiszen akkor kiszámíthatatlan egy versenykiírás. Aki Fradi drukker, annak ez az év valószínűleg sok sikerélménnyel szolgál, mert gondolom legtöbbször a Fradi jön le győztesen a pályáról.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 4)

Most, ha bizonyitanak a fiúk, a Fradi szurkolók biztos megmaradnak. A foci kedvelők kíváncsiak lesznek, hogy mit bizonyítanak egy alsóbb osztályban. ŐK képviselik most a Ferencvárost! Szerintem lesz akarás! Van önkéntes felajánlás is úgy tudom.


> A magyar siker nem az irodákban, a szervezetekben, a vezetésben gyökeredzett soha.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

lampard írta:


> Sasocska, nem hiszem, hogy évközben változtatnának, de az nem is lenne jó, hiszen akkor kiszámíthatatlan egy versenykiírás. Aki Fradi drukker, annak ez az év valószínűleg sok sikerélménnyel szolgál, mert gondolom legtöbbször a Fradi jön le győztesen a pályáról.


 
Így gondoltam én is,de sokan reménykednek egy változtatásban.
Ez a gyözelmi öröm egy kicsit kétes értékü,mivel azért mégiscsak van különbség a két osztály között.Remélem............


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

platon írta:


> Most, ha bizonyitanak a fiúk, a Fradi szurkolók biztos megmaradnak. A foci kedvelők kíváncsiak lesznek, hogy mit bizonyítanak egy alsóbb osztályban. ŐK képviselik most a Ferencvárost! Szerintem lesz akarás! Van önkéntes felajánlás is úgy tudom.
> 
> 
> > A magyar siker nem az irodákban, a szervezetekben, a vezetésben gyökeredzett soha.
> ...


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 4)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2>*Ultimátumot kapott a Fradi elnöke **<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 10.5pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt" alt="Kedvencekhez ad" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/kedv.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom>*2006. augusztus 4. *<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" noWrap colSpan=2>*FigyelőNet-lapszemle* <o></o>​</TD></TR><TR height=0><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=509></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=157></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=79></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
*Az NBII-be visszasorolt Ferencváros elnökének ultimátumot adott a főszponzor: amennyiben nem távozik 48 órán belül Ináncsy, akkor a T-Mobile nem támogatja a jövőben a csapatot – írja a Magyar Hírlap.* <o></o>
<v:shape id=_x0000_i1028 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 348pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=464 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: #f2f2f2; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt"><o> </o>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1029 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 0.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=3><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 448.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=598><o> </o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ináncsy Miklós csütörtökön a T-Mobile képviselőivel tárgyalt és a lap információi szerint felhívták a figyelmét: 48 órája van, hogy önként lemondjon az FTC Zrt.-ben betöltött vezetői pozíciójáról. Ha Ináncsy úgy dönt, hogy mégis marad, akkor a T-Mobile azonnal távozik a Ferencvárostól, és ez valószínűleg lavinát indítana el az amúgy is nagy bajban lévő csapatnál.

A Magyar Hírlap értesülései szerint ha az elnök távozik, akkor az új tulajdonos érkezéséig a T-Mobile vállalja a tűzoltó szerepet: például garantálja, hogy minden futballista időben hozzájut szerződésben foglalt juttatásaihoz. 

Csütörtök délelőtt egyébként az FTC vezetése elnökségi ülést tartott, amelyen híreink szerint az volt a téma, hogy a klub aranylabdás játékosát, Albert Flóriánt néhány klubvezető személyiségi jogainak megsértése miatt feljelentik. Aztán az elnökség tagjai elálltak ebbéli szándékuktól. Az előzmény: Albert egy korábbi lapinterjúban úgy nyilatkozott, hogy ezek a vezetők felelnek azért, hogy ide jutott a Ferencváros. <o></o>


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

Flórinak és az összes felháborodott személynek igaza van!
A Magyar tv-ben hallottam,láttam egy beszélgetést,ahol például arról is szó volt,hogy az elözö egyik vezetö,Furulyás nevü,állandóan hangoztatta,hogy ö szivességböl,társadalmi munkával dolgozik a Fradinál.
Most pedig visszamenöleg havi 1 milliós fizetése elmaradását emlegeti ,ha jól emlékszem több hónapra is!
Hát ilyeneknek köszönhetö a csapat jelenlegi helyzete!

Az egy másik dolog,hogy a riporter-müsorvezetö szerint még négy másik csapat van hasonló anyagi helyzetben,nem ekkora összeggel,de azok kaptak játékengedélyt!

*** MODERALVA


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 4)

Teljesen osztom nézeteidet. 
A Furulyás féléket eltiltani a foci környékéről is!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

sasocska írta:


> Flórinak és az összes felháborodott személynek igaza van!
> A Magyar tv-ben hallottam,láttam egy beszélgetést,ahol például arról is szó volt,hogy az elözö egyik vezetö,Furulyás nevü,állandóan hangoztatta,hogy ö szivességböl,társadalmi munkával dolgozik a Fradinál.
> Most pedig visszamenöleg havi 1 milliós fizetése elmaradását emlegeti ,ha jól emlékszem több hónapra is!
> Hát ilyeneknek köszönhetö a csapat jelenlegi helyzete!
> ...


 
Látom,hogy ez a mondat nem illett ide,de csak a Magyar TV-ben elhangzottakat próbáltam idézni,tehát ezek nem a saját szavaim voltak!
Elnézést a "szabálytalan"becsúszásért!!!:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 4)

Semmi gond, de erre mar olyat lehetett volna valaszolni ami nem ide valo.


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

csocsike írta:


> Semmi gond, de erre mar olyat lehetett volna valaszolni ami nem ide valo.


 
Hajjaj!De még milyet,de mi úrifiúk vagyunk!


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 4)

Hajrá Fradi!!!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 4)

platon írta:


> Hajrá Fradi!!!


 
Hajrá!!!!!!!!!!

Remélem nem csak mi ketten vagyunk itt,akikben zöld-fehér gének(is) vannak!


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 7)

Van itt olyan is, akiben "lila vér" csörgedez, de most félre a színekkel, ne hagyd magad Fradi!!!


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 7)

Érdekességként csupán! Vannak kocsmák még (nem csak Budapesten!)ahol a tulaj Fradista, és nálluk még a legjobb kiszolgálás jár a fradi jelvényeseknek!


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

Ináncsy ismét tanúságott tett IQ szintjéről az M1en...nézte vki?


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

ne aggódjatok a Fradiért, már 2600 bérlet kelt el...a 10000 ember simán meglesz a nyitómeccsre!


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

16-án Magyaro-Finno u21-es meccs, és 2000 a jegy rá. erre találták ki a versikét kistelekivel meg az annyával


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

jah, Gera gólt lőtt a WBA-ban, ezzel hoztak 1 pontot! Grat!


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

Priskin meg úgy néz ki megy a Watfordba 1 millió fontért. azért ez se roszs


----------



## tmci (2006 Augusztus 9)

emberek elég szükszavuak vagytok ma


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 9)

tmci írta:


> emberek elég szükszavuak vagytok ma


Igen,de vadul figyelunk!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 9)

Semmi változás Fradi ügyben? Marad az NBII?


----------



## bubu (2006 Augusztus 9)

En Vasas druker vagyok, de szerintem ez egy szegyen ilyen nagymultu csapatott mint a Fradi, kizarni az NB-egybol.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 9)

A penz az nagy ur es nekik az isten penze se volt eleg.
Nem mindig lehet talalni olyan mecenast aki le akar vetkozni. 

Szerintem minden bajnak az oka a penz.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 9)

Borsodban két helyen, Kazincbarcikán és Bőcsön is játszik NBII-es bajnokit a Fradi...

Dózsás mondja, hogy hajrá Fradi!


----------



## sasocska (2006 Augusztus 9)

*!*



bubu írta:


> En Vasas druker vagyok, de szerintem ez egy szegyen ilyen nagymultu csapatott mint a Fradi, kizarni az NB-egybol.


 
Nagyon sportszerü vagy,annak ellenére,hogy a Vasas így visszakerült az NBI -be!Sok ilyen sporttárs kellene a foci világába!


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 9)

sasocska írta:


> Semmi változás Fradi ügyben? Marad az NBII?


 

jönnek ide a szomszédba focizni, legalább mi szegény vidékiek is látunk olyan híres focistákat, mint a pestiek...
nopersze ennek én nagyon nem örülök, mint hajdani és +rögzött fradista...
dehát ember tervez... és van olyan, aki elviszi.. - no nem a balhét - , hanem ami jut ( mert nem is jár, mégis JUT )))


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Augusztus 9)

Az Összefogás Napját hirdetjük szombatra, a Ferencváros-Jászapáti mérkőzésre, melyre minden Fradistát és szimpatizánst hívunk és várunk! A Ferencváros morális és gazdasági válságát ismerve soha nem volt talán olyan fontos az összefogás, a Fradi jövőjéért való kiállás mint most. Célunk és kötelességünk, hogy jelenlétünkkel demonstráljunk NB2-be jogtalanul száműzött csapatunk mellett és tiltakozzunk az FTC vezetésének alkalmatlansága, felelőtlen munkája ellen, amely csődbe juttatta szeretett Clubunkat.
Mindenki megérdemli azt, amiért megdolgozott: a Csapat a régen látott szurkolói tömeget és bíztatásunkat, a vezetőség pedig lemondásra való felszólításunkat! Ezért várunk mindenkit szombaton, a 14 órától tartandó demonstrációra a stadion előtti parkolóba. Itt közösen utasítjuk az FTC vezetőit távozásra és vázoljuk fel a kiút lehetőségeit - várhatóan több közéleti személyiséggel és volt ferencvárosi sportolóval együtt.
17.00-tól pedig a stadionban a helyünk, hogy bebizonyítsuk
mindenkinek: a Ferencváros szurkolói Hazánk legjobb táborát alkotják, amely a bajban csakazértis, még jobban támogatja és győzelembe segíti a Csapatot. Kérünk mindenkit fogja össze ismét Fradista barátait, ismerőseit, mozdítson meg minden elérhető embert, hogy kulturált, a Ferencvárosi Torna Club hagyományaihoz méltó módon, a tömeg erejével adjunk súlyt az FTC megújítása és igaztalanul büntetett játékosai iránti közös elkötelezettségünknek.
Találkozzunk az Üllői úton 2006. augusztus 12-én, 14 órakor! Hajrá Fradi!
a Ferencváros Szurkolók Szövetsége



És ezt megint az ujpesti tette fel...


----------



## tibisten (2006 Augusztus 9)

*Csicsóka!*

Szombaton és is ott leszek, meg még egy páran...remélem! Ez az ináncsy olyan, mintha a Furulyás alteregója lenne...kísért a múlt. Jó lenne, ha ő válna kámforrá és nem a szponzori támogatások!!!

Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 9)

csicsóka írta:


> Az Összefogás Napját hirdetjük szombatra, a Ferencváros-Jászapáti mérkőzésre, melyre minden Fradistát és szimpatizánst hívunk és várunk! A Ferencváros morális és gazdasági válságát ismerve soha nem volt talán olyan fontos az összefogás, a Fradi jövőjéért való kiállás mint most. Célunk és kötelességünk, hogy jelenlétünkkel demonstráljunk NB2-be jogtalanul száműzött csapatunk mellett és tiltakozzunk az FTC vezetésének alkalmatlansága, felelőtlen munkája ellen, amely csődbe juttatta szeretett Clubunkat.
> Mindenki megérdemli azt, amiért megdolgozott: a Csapat a régen látott szurkolói tömeget és bíztatásunkat, a vezetőség pedig lemondásra való felszólításunkat! Ezért várunk mindenkit szombaton, a 14 órától tartandó demonstrációra a stadion előtti parkolóba. Itt közösen utasítjuk az FTC vezetőit távozásra és vázoljuk fel a kiút lehetőségeit - várhatóan több közéleti személyiséggel és volt ferencvárosi sportolóval együtt.
> 17.00-tól pedig a stadionban a helyünk, hogy bebizonyítsuk
> mindenkinek: a Ferencváros szurkolói Hazánk legjobb táborát alkotják, amely a bajban csakazértis, még jobban támogatja és győzelembe segíti a Csapatot. Kérünk mindenkit fogja össze ismét Fradista barátait, ismerőseit, mozdítson meg minden elérhető embert, hogy kulturált, a Ferencvárosi Torna Club hagyományaihoz méltó módon, a tömeg erejével adjunk súlyt az FTC megújítása és igaztalanul büntetett játékosai iránti közös elkötelezettségünknek.
> ...


 
És eddig hol voltak a fradi szurkolók?
Föld alatti mozgalomba tömörültek?
Azt most hirtelen előbújtak?


----------



## cool13 (2006 Augusztus 10)

Kb háromszáz ember volt tüntetni, az állítólagos nemzet büszkesége stb, csapat stadionja előtt! Ez mindent elmond, a csapatról, a szurkolókról, a magyar fociról!


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 10)

Remélem ennek lesz súlya! Mindenkit értesítünk. Nem tüntetni kell coolI13.
Már megindúlt az eljárás Furulyásék ellen. Figyeld a fejleményeket.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 10)

Nekem van egy olyan erzesem, hogy ha nem vinnenek bele politikat se a szurkolok se a jatekosok se a vezetoik akkor maradna a sport ami ismet felfele ivelo palya lenne.

Meg mecseket a bunyozas es anyazas es minden balhe kiseri a csapatokat nagy utanpotlasra a szurkoloknal nem lehet varni.

A fradi palyanal jartam es lattam a nagy verekesedeseket es orultem hogy kitudok onnan keveredni anelkul hogy belerangatnanak vagy esetleg meg mint gyanutlan jarokelo akar a rendorseg akar a szurkoloi indulatoknak aldozata lettem volna.
HA ok fizetnenek akkor se mernek mar kimenni egy mecsre.
MArad a Tv.


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 10)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2>*A T-Mobile kitart a Ferencváros mellett **<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 10.5pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt" alt="Kedvencekhez ad" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/kedv.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=bottom>*2006. augusztus 10. *<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" noWrap colSpan=2>*FigyelőNet, MTI* <o></o>​</TD></TR><TR height=0><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=577></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=128></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
*A T-Mobile a másodosztályban is szponzorálja a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatát, a zöld-fehér klub évi 100 millió forintot kap a távközlési cégtől.* <o></o>
<v:shape id=_x0000_i1028 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
<o> </o>
</TD></TR><!-- ASSIST BOX --><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=3><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR><!-- HIRDETES VEGE --><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 7.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=10>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Maroska (2006 Augusztus 11)

nevetséges, mi az üzlet egy másodosztályú csapatot szponzorálni.....a magyar focinak annyi, újra kellene kezdeni a 0ról, gyerekekkel...akkor talán


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 11)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=470 colSpan=2>Indul az NB II: Fradi volt, Fradi lesz?




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkdatum width=470 colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=cikkdatum>2006. augusztus 11., péntek, 17:50



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=kpn1 width=3>



</TD><TD class=kpn2 align=middle width=463><TABLE cellPadding=0 border=0 cellspacign="0"><TBODY><TR><TD class=betumeret width=140>*A cikk betűmérete :*</TD><TD width=54>kisebb</TD><TD>nagyobb</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=kpn3 width=3>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=3 background=/p/kpsport.gif rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD width=467 background=/p/kpsport.gif bgColor=#a0bbf0>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD class=lead id=lead><BEVEZETO>Szombaton 17 órakor története első másodosztályú mérkőzését játssza a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata, amely az Üllői úton a Jászapáti együttesét fogadja. A 107 éves klub történetének legmélyebb válságát éli át, nincs befektető, nincs pénz, ennek ellenére a csapat tudott erősíteni. Összeállításunkban áttekintjük a zöld-fehér együttessel kapcsolatos legfrissebb híreket, az MTK és a Honvéd példáján keresztül bemutatjuk, hogy a másodosztály után is lehet élet, s megnézzük, egy komoly futballkultúrával rendelkező ország bajnokságában (Serie A), hogyan is zajlanak a kizárások már évek, évtizedek óta.
</BEVEZETO></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alcim width=370>Kész átverés? - Befektetők és jelöltek</TD><TD align=right width=100>1/5. oldal >></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=470 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk-test id=cikktest width=470 colSpan=2><TABLE class=multibg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=170 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=kepalaforras background=/p/potty_sport.gif>Forrás: MTI</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=kepala background=/p/potty_sport.gif>Torgyán a Springer-szobor árnyékában</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=lexikonfejlec height=17>



Sporthírlevél</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty_sport.gif>*Sporthír-esszencia*
Ha nincs ideje böngészni, de nem szeretne lemaradni semmiről, rendelje meg az [origo] sport rovatának július 17-től naponta megjelenő hírlevelét!
Megrendelem!</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=lexikonfejlec height=17>



Sporthírcentrum</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty_sport.gif>*Hírek időrendben*
Van aki automatikusan szereti.
Megnézem!</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=keretesfejlec height=17>




Focivilág




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=galeria width=170 background=/p/potty_sport.gif>





<CONTENT>A vb után sem áll meg az élet a Focivilágban. Itt mindent megtalál!</CONTENT>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" background=/p/cikk/csik.gif height=1>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




*Topligák*





</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlatfejlec2 height=17>



 Ajánlat </TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty_sport.gif>




Ha kérdése, észrevétele, véleménye van, ide megírhatja.Kérdése van? Írjon nekünk!




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlatfejlec2 height=17>



 Fórum </TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD class=ajanlat background=/p/potty_sport.gif>Mi a véleményed a magyar fociról? 




Hajrá Fradi




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD width=170 background=/p/vpotty_sport.gif height=1>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=170 bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>2006-tól soha többet nem dicsekedhet azzal a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata, hogy egyetlen magyar klubként mindig az első osztályban futballozott. Igaz, a gárda nem esett ki papíron, a licencadó bizottság azonban úgy döntött, a rendszerváltás óta évről évre megismétlődő bohózatnak ezúttal nem vicces véget szán.
A Ferencváros 28-szoros bajnok, 20-szoros kupagyőztes, VVK-győztes együttese a hétvégén Jászapáti ellen kezdi meg a 2006/2007-es bajnokságot - a másodosztályban. Befektető és pénz nincs - haldoklik a legnagyobb múltú futballklub.
De mi történt az elmúlt 17 esztendőben?
Kétségtelen, a rendszerváltozás a Ferencvárosnak sem tett jót, az együttes állami támogatás híján különböző szponzori segítségekben reménykedve vágott neki a 90-es éveknek, azonban se a Hargita Kft. tulajdonosa, Magyar Ernő, se a francia Jean-Claude Bras nem tudott javítani a helyzeten.
1994-ben a Kordax és annak vezetője, Kelemen Iván invesztált a hírek szerint százmilliót a klubba, a cég bukását pedig az 1995-ös Bajnokok Ligája-sikerért kapott 540 millió forint kompenzálta.
A pénz azonban elfogyott, s elérkezett 1998, amikor több ajánlat is befutott az Üllői útra. A clevelandi székhelyű sportmarketing cég, az International Management Group (IMG) és a londoni tőzsdén regisztrált, részvényein keresztül több európai klubban érdekelt, 1997-ben fél év alatt 113 millió font forgalmat produkáló English National Investments Company (ENIC) többoldalas értekezésben vázolta fel elképzeléseit. Egyik sem kellett, sőt, az amerikai-olasz Dicobe mesésnek mondható 25 millió dolláros ajánlata is meghiúsult, a cég ugyanis egy nappal a papírok aláírása előtt visszalépett az üzlettől...
1999-től Torgyán József földművelésügyi miniszter vette kézbe az irányítást, pletykák szerint három év alatt egymilliárd forint érkezett a klubhoz. Távozása után Furulyás János tért vissza, aki 2001 júliusában bejelentette, Várszegi Gábor lesz az FTC megmentője. A Fotex-vezér három év alatt 2,4 milliárd forintot fizetett a Fradinak. Az MTK-t is támogató üzletember azonban nem tetszett a szurkolóknak, a származását sértő támadások mellett a végső távozást a felvadult drukkerek miatt hozta meg: 2003. május 30-án, a Debrecen elleni bajnoki mérkőzést követően a nézők törtek-zúztak, játékost és edzőt vertek. Várszegi júliusban távozott.
2003 novemberében Furulyás azt jelenthette be ország-világ előtt, hogy a Celladam tulajdonosa, Kovács Ádám menti meg az egyesületet: a cég három esztendőn keresztül évi 400 millió forinttal szponzorálja a Ferencvárost, majd ezt követően további 300 millió kifizetésével az egyesület tulajdonosává válik. A szerződést 2004 márciusában bontották fel, a klub egy árva fityinget nem látott ez idő alatt...
2004 decemberében újabb hír látott napvilágot, miszerint a Fradi ír befektetők kezébe került. Mellébeszélések és cáfolatok után kiderült, voltak tárgyalások, amelyek azonban nem vezettek eredményre.


A reménytelenségből az jelenthetne kiutat, ha az FTC és az állami szervek megállapodása alapján sikerülne értékesíteni az Üllői úti stadion és a hozzátartozó hathektáros terület vagyonkezelői jogát. A pályázat mindez idáig nem hozott eredményt, a TDZ Kft. nem tudott bankgaranciát bemutatni, a spanyol Torre Rioja Madrid SA (amelyet a pályázati eljárásban a HI Grupo Kft. képviselt) pályázatát pedig augusztus 8-án utasították el, mondván "A döntés szerint a pályázati eljárás érvényes, de eredménytelen volt, a benyújtott pályázat tartalmi és formai érvénytelensége folytán." 
A legfrissebb hírek szerint a szlovák Artmedia tulajdonosa, Ivan Kmotrík médiavállalkozó lehet a Fradi megmentője. A 100% Fradi úgy tudja, hogy Petr Kaspar, az Artmedia Bratislava klubmenedzsere szombaton az Üllői útra látogat. "Valóban elképzelhető, hogy a helyszínen tekintem meg a Ferencváros bajnoki mérkőzését" - mondta Kaspar. "A tulajdonosunk kapcsolatban áll a magyar klubbal, ennek lesz köszönhető majd az esetleges budapesti látogatásom is."
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 12)

Tribün és bűnhődés
A Fradi és legendáriumai



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>addToShelf("200632HVGFriss157","A Fradi és legendáriumai","/hvgfriss/2006.32/200632HVGFriss157.aspx?s=hk");</SCRIPT> 
<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=articleHeader vAlign=center>2006. augusztus 12. 10:33
Utolsó módosítás: 2006. augusztus 12. 10:33 </TD><TD width=2>



</TD><TD class=articleHeaderRight vAlign=center>





 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Történelmi bosszút teljesítettek be a Fradi másodosztályba száműzésével, sejtetik mindazok, akik szerint az FTC az elmúlt fél évszázadban mindig is elnyomás alatt állt. 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=LaSubCaption></TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD class=SubCaption> *1|3* </TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<FORM id=__aspnetForm name=__aspnetForm action=default.aspx?page=subPage&subControl=controls\HVGFriss&year=2006&issue=32&articleID=200632HVGFriss157&columnWebID=hvgfriss&s=hk method=post><INPUT type=hidden value=dDwtMTM1MzQxNTUyOzs+g2j0UmcI895SFFJjlICshcln5Q8= name=__VIEWSTATE> 
Mit játszott vasárnap a Vasas a Fradi ellen? - kérdezte 1949 tavaszán a szokásos hétfő reggeli beszámoltatáskor Rákosi Mátyás az egyik közvetlen beosztottjától, de az nem tudott válaszolni. Amikor viszont azzal mentegetődzött, hogy a hétvégén fontos politikai kérdésekkel volt elfoglalva, a kommunista pártvezér menten kioktatta: a sport a politika kulcskérdése, "különösen ha egy baloldali és egy jobboldali futballcsapat találkozójáról van szó!".
Összeesküvéselmélet-kedvelő Fradi-szurkolók szerint focicsapatuk minapi visszasorolása annak a baloldalon még mindig élő ellenszenvnek a folyománya, amelyet a Rákosi-rendszer plántált az emberekbe, a Fradi jobboldali minősítését időszakonként még a fasiszta jelzővel is megfejelve. Futball és társadalmi identitás című - a Rákosi-bonmot-t is idéző - 1995-ös tanulmányukban Hadas Miklós és Karády Viktor szociológusok felidézik azon büntetőszankciókat is, amelyekkel a fél évszázaddal korábban - ferencvárosi sváb szakmunkások, iparosok és kispolgárok által - gründolt Ferencvárosi Torna Clubot (FTC) 1950-ben beolvasztották az Élelmiszer-ipari Dolgozók Szakszervezetének (ÉDOSZ) sportegyesületébe, s ezzel egyidejűleg a csapatot arra is rákényszerítették, hogy tradicionális zöld-fehér színeit piros-fehérre, az FTC nevet pedig Budapesti Kinizsire cserélje.
<TABLE class=imageTable id=imageTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



1930. Telt ház az Üllői úton.
© HVG
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ilyen azonban nemcsak a Fradival történt meg akkortájt. A politikai okokból elnyomott magyar csapat legendáját tápláló "átszervezés a hazai sport egészére vonatkozott" - írja a História című folyóirat két évvel ezelőtti számában Horváth Zsolt történész, aki szerint "a kapitalista erkölcsöt és kispolgári hagyományokat őrző" egyesületek egyike sem úszta meg a Magyarországra érkezett szovjet tanácsadók segítségével, szovjet mintára végrehajtott, a sportegyesületeket a szakszervezetek és minisztériumok fennhatósága alá soroló átalakítási hullámot. Az újpesti vállalkozók, nagyiparosok, mindenekelőtt a Tungsram-vezér Aschner Lipót által nagygyá tett Újpesti Torna Egyletet (UTE) például a Belügyminisztérium einstandolta Budapesti Dózsa néven (HVG, 2001. augusztus 18.). Horváth kutatásaiból tudható, hogy "a tömegeket mozgósító labdarúgás" élcsapatának pozíciójára egy ideig az FTC is esélyes volt, mivel a Fradi elnöke, Münnich Ferenc (Budapest rendőrfőkapitánya) ezt ambicionálta, ám Farkas Mihály honvédelmi miniszter volt az erősebb, ő pedig a középcsapatnak számító Kispesti Atlétikai Clubot (KAC) favorizálta, amely aztán a keresztségben a Budapesti Honvéd elnevezést kapta. Az erzsébet- és terézvárosi kispolgárok, zsidó iparosok és kereskedők által 1888-ban alakított Magyar Testgyakorlók Körének (MTK) futballcsapatát pedig az Államvédelmi Hatóság vonta védőszárnyai alá, Bástya (majd Vörös Lobogó) néven. Tette ezt azután, hogy előtte az MTK - az FTC-hez hasonlóan - már átesett a "szakszervezetesítésen".
</FORM><TABLE class=Stripped cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right width="47%"></TD><TD class=SubCaption align=middle>*1|3* </TD><TD align=left width="47%">

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lampard (2006 Augusztus 12)

De kétségbe van esve mindenki ettől a Fraditól. Istenem, 1 évet az NBII-ben játszik. Na és, van ott még sok csapat, még sem sírnak. Miért nem figyeltek előbb azokra, akik elherdálták a pénzt? Na, de 1 évbe csak nem hallnak bele. Legfeljebb a játékosok nem 2-3 milliót kapnak havonta, hanem 1 milliót. Megszakad értük a szívem!


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 12)

Nekem nem a Fradiért, vagy az egyes NBI, NBII csapatokért szakad meg a szívem, hanem a magyar sport hanyatlásáért, Hol a magyar foci, a fiatalok sport szeretete, a sport szervezetek hitele? Politika?
Mikor is írta Végh Antal a könyvét? "Miért beteg a magyar foci." Ha sok-sok pént ölnek a szponzorok a sportba lesznek klasszísai? Sorold már fel, hogy te mit tennél? Mennyiért úszna világcsúcsot egy mai Székely Éva?


----------



## lampard (2006 Augusztus 12)

Sajnos, ma sok fiatal (mint ahogyan mi is) itt ülnek a számítógép előtt, és nem érdekli őket a mozgás. Esetleg ha milliós fizetéseket ígérnek nekik, akkor kezdenek mocorogni. Ma pl. az mtv híradójának elején majd 10 percet csak a Fradiról beszéltek, ezzel kezdték a híradót, mintha ez lenne ma Magyarországon a legfontosabb. Abban egyetértek, hogy hanyatlik a magyar sport, nemcsak a foci, hisz remek volt pl. az úszó EB, de szerintem több érmet vártak még a vezetők is, a kajak-kenu hogyan alakul még nem tudjuk. Fociban pl. az sem szerencsés, hogy a fellendüléshez nem igen kapunk segítőkezet már a sorsolásokkor sem, mert az elején pénzt nemhozó nevenincs csapatokkal kerül össze mindenki, ha pl. BL főtáblára kerülésről lenne szó, jön pl. a MU. Az idei évet nem számolom, mert a Lokinak túl kellett volna jutni a macedon csapaton, de ezzel még nem lett volna a BL körben, tehát az odavezető út igen nehéz, ahonnan egy kis pénz is jutna a klubboknak.


----------



## Tocsek (2006 Augusztus 12)

Én csak azért sajnálom a Fradit,mert leszámítva a szélsőséges szurkolótáborát,hozzátartozik a magyar focihoz.Egy nemzeti csapat volt és elgondolkodtató,hogy véletlenül pont most kerültek padlóra.
Fradi nélkül nem NBI az NB I,soha nem voltan szúrkolójuk.Tocsek


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 12)

MTV: duma, duma a sport helyett, a sportról. Igazat adok. És ahol jól mennek a dolgok, ott nem jár értelmes, felelős ember? Hány év telt el? A mostoha sportágak, támogatások, szponzorok nélkül is telejesítenek, de nézd tekintélyüket, elismerésüket.
*Tocsek!* Én a Fradiban a magyar futbalt, a neves és lelkes futbalistákat, szurkolókat, közönséget értem. Ahogy írod a nemzet egyik csapatát. Azt, amely a tekintélyes magyar válogatottat is jelentette. Sorold a nagy neveket.


----------



## lampard (2006 Augusztus 14)

Azt azért jó tudni, hogy a sportágak közül messze a legkevesebb állami támogatást a futball kapja. Ott mindig a szponzorok közreműködésére hajtanak.


----------



## Piroska (2006 Augusztus 14)

Visszatérve a FIFA Worldcup-ra nem tudom meg van-e ez a videó a " hatalmas lefejelésről" amibe a politikát mindenáron bemagyarázták, holott szerintem egy mindennapi durvaság volt egy izgalmas meccsen amikor az indulatok amugy is fűtöttek!!!


----------



## Maroska (2006 Augusztus 14)

platon írta:


> MTV: duma, duma a sport helyett, a sportról. Igazat adok. És ahol jól mennek a dolgok, ott nem jár értelmes, felelős ember? Hány év telt el? A mostoha sportágak, támogatások, szponzorok nélkül is telejesítenek, de nézd tekintélyüket, elismerésüket.
> *Tocsek!* Én a Fradiban a magyar futbalt, a neves és lelkes futbalistákat, szurkolókat, közönséget értem. Ahogy írod a nemzet egyik csapatát. Azt, amely a tekintélyes magyar válogatottat is jelentette. Sorold a nagy neveket.


 
Pont ezt a nosztalgikus szeretetet használta ki a sok maffiozó az elmúlt 10 évben....felejtsük már el ezt, angliában kieshetett a 2x BEK győztes Nottingham, olaszországban eltilthatták a juvet, franciaországban a marseillet...csak a fradit nem ?....Mondom én, akinek 5 évesen Nyilasi poszter volt a falán....


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>FÉL HÉT Vendégszurkoló
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ceede3 colSpan=4>





</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>Ahol a tisztesség a gyávák és a hülyék mentsvára, ott nem jó tisztességesnek lenni. Momentán ma - tegnap, azelőtt, jövőre, mindig - itt nem túl jó tisztességesnek lenni. Az állam meg olyan, mint egy hülye, ám tehetős nagybácsi, sokan élnek belőle, de mindenki utálja. 








És ne jöjjön senki azzal, hogy az idő pénz. Mert nem igaz. Különben már rég ellopták volna. Ahogy sok mindent. Például a játékot. A gömbölyűt, a focit. A játék ment. Ami maradt, arról jobb nem szólni. És mit csinál olyankor egy vérbeli drukker, ha már az utolsó nemzeti kincs is veszélyben forog. Demonstrál. Átviszi fogai közt a túlsó partra. Felcsút nem esik messze az Üllői úttól. Ha a Fradi nevű, egykor szebb napokat látott sportklub, s annak dicsőséges, ám rútul a második vonalba száműzött focicsapatáról van szó. Akkor a vérbeli kiöregedett területi csatárnak is megdobban a szíve, akár a tüzérló a trombitahangra, indul, megy isiászos derékkal, podagrás térdekkel is, de megy. Hívja a hon. A haza, melyet meg kell menteni újfent, melyet titkos féreg foga rág, s amely - úgy tűnik - végletesen rossz kezekbe került és ferde irányba halad. Pedig a mostani régi-új kormány csak a magyar focit idézi. Nem a régi dicsőt. Hanem ami már vagy jó tizenöt éve nincs. A vérbeli vendégszurkolót azonban az elvek és a jövő érdekli mindennél jobban. Hisz ez egy disznóság, ami itt történt. Egyébiránt folyamatos disznóságban élünk. Ez a sorsunk. A magyar nemzeti kincs sérelmére történő végkiárusítás. És ez a másodosztályú profi nemzeti kincs a világverő, dúsgazdag Jászapáti ellen mégis föl tudott mutatni egy erős egy-nullát. Hát mégis van foci. Valahol. Nem mellesleg a nemzeti kincs meg hű őrzői, a kiöregedett csatár számára is tanulságos, ami kolléganőm, Doros Judit kitűnő írásából tudható. Én is onnan tudom, hogy a Jászapáti valamennyi labdarúgója amatőr, egyikük sem kap milliós fizetést, csak költségtérítést. Legfőbb támogatójuk egy jászapáti születésű, Egerben élő, a kőbányát és kőtörőt működtető lelkes vállalkozó. A játékosok között akad hentes, aprítógépgyári munkás, portás meg egyetemista. Edzőjük pedig horgászboltot vezet. Ez a nemzeti kincs. A fák meg nem nőnek az égig. Az Üllői úton sem. Hála istennek. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 17)

*A Puskás-kultusz titkai<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

*Dokumentumfilm a legnagyobb magyar focistáról<o></o>*

*Népszabadság • Varsányi Gyula • 2006. augusztus 17. <o></o>*

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 92.25pt; mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt" cellPadding=0 width=123 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*<!-- Group #1 -->Puskás Ferenc* <o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A máig élő Puskás-kultusz titkát kutatja Almási Tamás a jövőre nyolcvanéves labdarúgóról készülő dokumentumfilmjében. A rendező az életpályát a huszadik századi hazai és európai történetbe ágyazva szeretné bemutatni. <o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​Sokan átéltük külföldön. Legyen akár a legeldugottabb hely, amint megtudják, magyarok vagyunk, rávágják: aha, Puszkasz. Évtizedeken át Puskás Ferenc, "Öcsi" volt a magyarság legjobban ismert nemzetközi szimbóluma. Pedig labdarúgóként csak 1945 és 1956 között ölthette magára a nemzeti mezt. Később a Realnál focizott, majd edzőként volt sikeres Ausztráliától Görögországig, kilenc államban. A kilencvenes évek óta itthon él, már sajnos betegen. <o></o>
_Neményi Ádám _és_ Varga Gábor_ producerek kezdeményezték a filmforgatást, amelyhez külföldi koprodukciós partnerekkel is tárgyalnak. Neményi szerint legalább tucatnyi országban értékesíthető lesz a produkció. Itthon mozi- és DVD-változat is készül (jövőre egy Puskásról szóló játékfilmet is terveznek). Az ötlet akkor született, miután tavaly megjelent a kiváló szakíró, _Szöllősi György_ Puskás-könyve a Ringier kiadásában. Ehhez fogható, átfogó mozgókép még nem született. A hiány pótlására az egyik legsikeresebb dokumentumfilmes rendezőt, _Almási Tamást_ kérték föl. <o></o>
- Tíz perc alatt elvállaltam, noha korábban minden munkámat lemondtam készülő játékfilmem miatt - mondja a rendező. Puskásról filmet csinálni kivételes feladat, ráadásul Almási focirajongó. Az eddigi földolgozások közül igen érdekesnek tartja a francia Rose-ét. A bokszolóból lett rendező 1981-ben Pesten is forgatott, amikor Puskás először jött haza '56 óta, és minden különösebb propaganda nélkül tömve volt a Népstadion. - Mindazonáltal 1956-tól 1981-ig, majd 1981-től a 90-es évekig földolgozatlan az életút - jegyzi meg a rendező. Pedig óriási történet például az '56 utáni. <o></o>
Miután Puskás Cziborral és Kocsissal együtt úgy döntött, hogy külföldön marad, a FIFA nevű labdarúgó-szervezet e miatti, két évre szóló eltiltása következtében nem rúghatott labdába. A szervezet látszólag Kádárékat támogatta az eltiltással, valójában attól félt, hogy a kelet-európai országokban élő sportolókat tömeges emigrációra ösztönözné, ha a magyarokat engedné Nyugatra szerződni. Puskásnak a tétlen várakozás nem tett jót, elhízott és olykor a pohár fenekére nézett. _Östreicher Emil_ sportmenedzser elvitte a Real Madridhoz. Ott az edző, meglátva a kikerekedett labdarúgót, nemet mondott. Ez fejbe kólintotta a volt csapatkapitányt, és szinte egy hónap alatt lefogyott a kívánt súlyra, abbahagyta az ivást. Így 1958-tól már a Real játékosa lehetett, "Pancho" néven híresült el, Di Sefano "keresztapasága" révén. - Nem tudok másik példát, amikor valaki ilyen előzmények után visszatér a csúcsra. Ez is Puskás "titkai" közé tartozik - említi Almási. <o></o>
A rendező nyomába ered más "titkoknak" is, például, mi van a Puskásról elterjedt legendák mögött, hogy sokakon segített, életeket is mentett és így tovább. Fontosnak tartja, hogy a focista fénykorában is megmaradt "egyszerű embernek", olyannak, amilyenné a kispesti grundon fölcseperedett. Sohasem akarta magát sztárolni. Mindenhol, ahol megfordult, igyekezett a helyi szokások szerint élni, megtanulni a nyelvet. Az emigráns Puskás öt nyelven beszélt, ha nem is egyetemi szinten. <o></o>
Az Alzheimer-kór most némaságra kényszeríti, új fölvétel nem készülhet vele. De beszélhet felesége, Erzsi néni, lánya, Anikó és sok más kortárs, aki közel állt hozzá. És beszélhet temérdek dokumentum, amellyel a Nemzeti Filmarchívum és a Magyar Televízió segíti a munkát. A stábnak a berlini focivébén sikerült megszólaltatnia a többi között az 1954-es világbajnok német csapat tagját, _Horst Eckelt._ Minden szurkoló, akit megkérdeztek, tudott a magyar idolról. Egy washingtoni fiatalember nem nyugodott addig, amíg neki nem ajándékozták egyikük trikóját Puskás-képpel. <o></o>


----------



## crosweez (2006 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok holnap indul az angol bajnokság és a yahoo honlapján, a vb-hez hasonlóan indul egy fantasy foci bajnokság (olyan mint a menedzser játék csak az interneten) ezen belűl szervezünk egy privát magyar ligát (Aranycsapat), ha van kedvetek szívesen látunk bárkit.

http://uk.premiership.fantasysports.yahoo.com/football

Ezen belül a privát magyar liga:
Group ID: 13751
Password: 2006

Amennyiben bármilyen problélma adódna szívesen segítek, de a csapatokat nektek kell összerakni. 
Gyertel minél többen!

ui: Remélem nem minősül reklámnak, mert csak egy jó kis játék ami semmilyen anyagi haszonnal nem jár.


----------



## hofero (2006 Augusztus 21)

lehet hogy én vok nagyon ügyetlen de nem boldogulok vele, úgyhogy maradok a jó öreg fociguru-nál...


----------



## balage07 (2006 Augusztus 22)

Én a VB-n az angoloknak szurkoltam


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 2)

Halló halló !!
Focirajongók!Sajnos ma sem tudott csodát tenni a magyar labdarugó válogatott!!!Pedig az előkészületi mérkőzéseken voltak biztató jelek.Sajnos ez van!!!


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 3)

Valóban igen borzasztó volt a norvégok elleni meccs. Egyik ismerősöm még a tévét is kikapcsolta nem bírta nézni.


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

lampard írta:


> Valóban igen borzasztó volt a norvégok elleni meccs. Egyik ismerősöm még a tévét is kikapcsolta nem bírta nézni.


Én már a mexikói 6 nullásnál a harmadiknál kikapcsoltam.Azóta úgy is maradt


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 3)

Dejavu!
Azóta be sem kapcsoltad a TV-det?Vagy csak a focistákat nem nézed?


----------



## Dejavu (2006 Szeptember 3)

kézilabdás írta:


> Dejavu!
> Azóta be sem kapcsoltad a TV-det?Vagy csak a focistákat nem nézed?


Azért annyira nem őrűltem meg tizenegynéhány baromtól


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 3)

A remény hal meg utóljára. Igaz, hogy már a magyar foci haldoklik?


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 4)

Mégis csak népszerűek, mert beszélünk róluk. Mármint a focistákról. Én Loki meccsre szoktam járni, remélem újra bajnokok leszünk.


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 4)

*ezt látni kell*

http://origo.hu/player0627/index.ht...r_valogatott/060902_Magyarorszag_Norvegia.wmv


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 4)

platon írta:


> A remény hal meg utóljára. Igaz, hogy már a magyar foci haldoklik?


 
Ez nem igaz!
A Magyar foci már a 14. stációnál tart.


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 4)

marisza írta:


> http://origo.hu/player0627/index.html?videgia.wmv



Ez már szadizmus, hogy újra végig nézeted![QUOTE]


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

platon írta:


> Ez már szadizmus, hogy újra végig nézeted![QUOTE]


Ismetles a tudas alapja.


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 5)

Én ezután is nézem a válogatottat, látok szép golókat,parádés bakikat mi kell ennél több?
hallgassátok a sláger rádiót reggelente, tuti meggyőznek, hogy miért érdemes meccset nézni.ma még foglalkoztak a témával..


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

Na igen a parádés bakkikért érdemes a magyar vállogatotat nézni,na meg azokért szép leszereplésekért.Az EB-töl már biztos elbúcsuztak!


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 5)

Nézve sokszor a válogatott játékát küzdeni akarását, az jutott eszembe, hogy míly szörnyű, ha a butaság elszántsággal is párosúl. A hit, remény itt kevés ma már. Meg kellene tanúlni, tudni kellene focizni. A buta elszántsággal szurkolók, meg legalább ne fütyüljék ki saját csapatukat. Szeressék őket legalább ők. Robertc! Mi az hogy biztos? Miért érdemes nézni, vele foglalkozni? mert még mindig pisákol valahol benünk a remény?


----------



## hofero (2006 Szeptember 5)

A remény hal meg... utoljára.Persze,persze közhely, de tessék szurkolni
a bosnyákok ellen is, és bízni abban , hogy felnő egy másik (?!) generáció, és azok talán jobbak lesznek...


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

Hogy a magyar foci újra feltörjön,ahhoz nagyon nagy változtatásokra lenne szükség!Kezdeni talán a vezetöségnél kellenne az edzővel együtt!
Van jó néhány sikeres vállogatott,ahol nem a saját országuk edzője az edző!Ez nekik bevált,miért nem válna be a magyar vállogatotnak?


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Szeptember 5)

robertc írta:


> Hogy a magyar foci újra feltörjön,ahhoz nagyon nagy változtatásokra lenne szükség!Kezdeni talán a vezetöségnél kellenne az edzővel együtt!
> Van jó néhány sikeres vállogatott,ahol nem a saját országuk edzője az edző!Ez nekik bevált,miért nem válna be a magyar vállogatotnak?



Talán próbáljuk meg magyar edzőkkel.Magyarok vagyunk!!!!Csak valamit sokkal másképpen kell csinálni!!!Azt kell kitalálni hogy mit és hogyan.Ehhez az edző kevés!!!!


----------



## Saba (2006 Szeptember 6)

Edző?!?! Itt alapjaiban kellene megváltozni a dolgoknak. Főleg a mentális hozzáállást kellene megváltoztatni mind a játékosoknál, mind pedig az edzőknél segítőknél...
A legnagyobb probléma, hogy ha valami már megszokottá válik azon nehéz változtatni...


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ha megnézzük az utánpótlás korosztályos csapatainkat, azért van remény.Beindulni látszik valami,nem is a következő generáció, hanem talán az utána következő,már eredményesebb lehet.Egyre több fiatal tűnik fel, hirtelen,most már a jövöre kell gondolni, mert a jelenen már hiába variálunk, hogy pénz kell edző kell motiváció stb. felesleges, pedig nincsenek rossz játékosaink, "legnagyobb sztárunk"at Gerát a fradi, hogy szedte össze? pécsről karolták fel mert láttak benne fantáziát, pedig súlyos gondjai voltak,ha nem rontja el fiatal éveit még jobb lehetne, tehát ezzel is arra akarok célozni, hogy a fiatalkorban kell megalapozni mindent, most már késő egy 20-30as játékosnak a nemzetközi szintű fejlődés.


----------



## Saba (2006 Szeptember 6)

Az csak a látszat.... Mire "oda érnek" a mentalitást átveszik a "nagyoktól"
Az irányítást sem ártana modernizálni...

ui.: Azt még hozzá kell tennem, hogy túl sokan akarnak megélni a magyar fociból. Ez is igen komoly probléma. Amíg fiatalon focizik valaki nem a pénz motíválja...


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ezekkel teljesen egyetértek Saba! Valóban túl sokan akarnak életük végéig megélni a magyar fociból. (Mások teljesítményéből!)
Kiktől mit tanúlnak a fiatalok? Mit látnak maguk körül, mit tapasztal magakörűl? A foci élvezetből a labda szeretetből, hogy lesz megélhetési szükséglet, majd érdek? A ma már teljesen avúlt diszfunkcionális labdarúgó szervezeteket, kellene átalakítani. A körülöttük nyüzsgő érekeltségeket felszámolni. 
A politikai haszonlesők meg a múlt dicsőségét is erodálják, saját egzisztenciájuk fényesítésére. Nézd a nagyhatalmú szponzorokat, elnök urakat! Sportban érdekelt haszonlesőket!


----------



## Mouse (2006 Szeptember 6)

remélem hogy végre ki juthatunk az eb-re itt a lehtőség


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 7)

Tegnap, valamit mutatott a válogatott, lehet bűntudatuk volt....
most megérdemelték a pénzüket.
csak így tovább!!

és a fiatalokról: másodikak lettek a ifjúságiak a csoportjukban, igaz nem jutottak tovább, de oroszország mögött nem szégyen kiesni.


----------



## Saba (2006 Szeptember 7)

Az én lakóhelyemen is jellemző, hogy amíg nem a pénzért játszanak a srácok, addig rengeteg érmet, sikert, győzelmet gyűjtenek be. Ha viszont feljebb jutnak azon a bizonyos ranglétrán/ami nem csapatostól, hanem egyénileg történik/, a nagyoktól és a pénztől mintha elfelejtenék, hogy miért is kezdték el valaha kölyökként...


----------



## szolo (2006 Szeptember 7)

luis enrique írta:


> Tegnap, valamit mutatott a válogatott, lehet bűntudatuk volt....
> most megérdemelték a pénzüket.
> csak így tovább!!
> 
> és a fiatalokról: másodikak lettek a ifjúságiak a csoportjukban, igaz nem jutottak tovább, de oroszország mögött nem szégyen kiesni.


Lehet, hogy bűntudatuk volt a fiúknak, de erre már évtizedek óta meg lenne az okuk. Merő bűnbocsánatért már régen végig kellett volna vernünk a világot. Most aztán gondolkodhatunk, hogy melyik a csapat igazi arca. A múlt heti, vagy a tegnapi? Persze jól kfogtuk ezt a ciprusi bírót is, akinek meg talán szegény Zavadszky miatt van bűntudata. Lényeg, hogy tudtunk élni a lehetőséggel, s a várható további körbeverések esetén mégsen úszott el rögtön az esélyünk.


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 8)

Lesz-e Meg Aranycsapat?


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 8)

Reméljük, hogy ez a "bűntudat" kitartó lesz!


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

görög, török, te jó ég ,talán Máltát nem kell említenem
lesz még izgalom
kikapunk a törököktől, megverjük a görögöket


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 8)

Détári pénzben is fogadna a továbbjutásra. A csapat képes túljutni a selejtezőn. Meg lesz a 6 pont. A Közvéleménykutatás szerint 31% esülyünk sincs.


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 9)

Nem, nem lesz aranycsapat. Hosszasan senki nem tudja ma már védeni győzelmeit, lényegesen több állam lett Európában, mint annak idején volt, nehezebb is kiemelkedőt nyújtani.


----------



## sanyika (2006 Szeptember 9)

Most a modern fotbal korszakaban nehez arany csapatot ossze kovacsolni amely tokeletes is legyen.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 9)

Illen cimű vagy hasonló topik má van nem?
Mé nem oda irgyátok?


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 11)

lampard írta:


> Nem, nem lesz aranycsapat. Hosszasan senki nem tudja ma már védeni győzelmeit, lényegesen több állam lett Európában, mint annak idején volt, nehezebb is kiemelkedőt nyújtani.



de azert meg remelhetunk egy jobb magyar labdarugo valogatottat?


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 12)

luis enrique írta:


> Tegnap, valamit mutatott a válogatott, lehet bűntudatuk volt....
> most megérdemelték a pénzüket.
> csak így tovább!!
> 
> és a fiatalokról: másodikak lettek a ifjúságiak a csoportjukban, igaz nem jutottak tovább, de oroszország mögött nem szégyen kiesni.



ezeket a fiatalokat nem szabad szem elol teveszteni,szerintem!!


----------



## Saba (2006 Szeptember 13)

platon írta:


> Détári pénzben is fogadna a továbbjutásra. A csapat képes túljutni a selejtezőn. Meg lesz a 6 pont. A Közvéleménykutatás szerint 31% esülyünk sincs.


És kinek a továbbjutására tenné a pénzt?


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 13)

Hány csapat jut tovább?2? -több kérdésem nincs
rajtunk kivül még ki?:4:


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 13)

Saba írta:


> És kinek a továbbjutására tenné a pénzt?



Nos ezt már nem árúlta el. Szerintem a 31 % a kockázat.


----------



## lampard (2006 Szeptember 19)

Remélni mindig lehet, de ahhoz jobb gazdasági helyzetre is szükség lenne. Tudom, erre azt szokták mondani, hogy ezelőtt a grundon is tudtak focizni, de azért már más világban élünk, hisz a fejlettebb országokban jobb körülmények vannak, akkor nem azonosak a feltételek. Szóval jobb gazdasági helyzet kellene, de ha úgy haladnak a dolgok, mint tegnap este(Magyar Televízió elleni támadás), akkor erre nem sok esély van. Az amúgy is csődben lévő országot, néhány tíz-százmillió kárral megtetézni elborult agyú embereknek, szomorú!


----------



## alberth (2006 Szeptember 20)

Szegény embert még az ág is húzza! Egyébként mikor is volt arancsapatunk? Bizony a legválságosabb években... 1950-es évek. Nem voltunk gazdagok, politikailag is sok probléma volt, mégis volt aranycsapat. Semmi más csoda nem történt akkor, csak azok a fiúk nagyon tudtak és ez elegendőnek bizonyúlna most is...


----------



## mofli (2006 Szeptember 21)

A Brazil csapat nagyon jo lessz mit csinalnia Magyarorszagnak


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 21)

Vidám foci paródiát


----------



## sabonis (2006 Szeptember 27)

Hát, rosszabb már csak nagyon nehezen lehet........bár?!


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 27)

Szerintem van okunk remenykedni,lasd a Bosnyakok elleni mecset,ossze se lehet hasonlitani az elmult evek mecseivel!!


----------



## Plutó (2006 Szeptember 28)

Gyerekek milyen aranycsapatról beszélünk? Tudomásom szereint Olimpiai aranyon kívül fociban csak futottak még kategoria4


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 30)

Azert mert nem vertuk meg a nemeteket csak kierdemeltuk a"ARANYCSAPAT" cimet!


----------



## Ati26 (2006 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!Amíg ezek a játékosok lesznek a csapatban,addig semmilyen változás nem lesz!!És a vezetőkről nem is beszélve!!Sajnos!


----------



## postas (2006 Szeptember 30)

Szerintem ezek a jatekosok megerdemlik a lehetoseget,avezetoseg az mar egy kulon problema.Egy olyan stab kellene,aki hozna valamit,nem vinni akar!!


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 2)

Plutó írta:


> Gyerekek milyen aranycsapatról beszélünk? Tudomásom szereint Olimpiai aranyon kívül fociban csak futottak még kategoria4


Plutó! Azért frissítsd fel a tudomásodat! Az olimpiai aranyak mellett Magyarországnak van két világbajnoki ezüstérme is. Ez azért nem a futottak még kategória. Az aranycsapat több éven keresztül végigverte a világot, amikor második lett a vb-n, akkor is elismerten a világ legjobb csapata volt. A berni vereséget azóta is titkok homálya fedi. De aki így áll hozzá a kérdéshez, talán kár is magyarázni. Ma már valóban nem lehet ehhez hasonló sikereket remélni. Sajnos. Ezzel a háttérrel, ilyen színvonallal, csak maketteken létező stadionokkal vakmerőség az EB rendezésről álmodozni. Persze, én is szeretném Magyarországon látni az európai elitet, de ehhez komolyabb játékerő is kellene. Nem is beszélve arról, hogy amilyen jegyárak szoktak lenni, az a magyar átlagnak megfizethetetlen. Az MLSZ már most, a törökök elleni selejtező áraival is arcul csapja a magyar szurkolókat, s lemond a tömeges támogatásról. Így hiába rendezünk bármilyen világversenyt, a magyar szurkolók a televízión kénytelenek követni az eseményeket.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 2)

EZ VAN!! Ha megkapjuk az EB. rendezesi jogat,vajon mi lesz?


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 2)

postas írta:


> EZ VAN!! Ha megkapjuk az EB. rendezesi jogat,vajon mi lesz?


Hogy mi lesz, gondolom óriási égés. Az idén azt az egy uszodát alig bírtuk produkálni az EB-re, hogyan lenne itt hat új, megfelelő stadion? Aztán, ha mégis felépülnének, milyen lenne a kihasználtságuk utána? Azt a szerencsétlen Stadler stadiont is benövi a gaz, ami valóságos kis ékszerdoboz volt a maga idejében a puszta közepén. Kár érte!


----------



## postas (2006 Október 2)

Itt mar senki sem optimista!?Szerintem pont egy vilag vagy europai fotbalvetelkedo hozhatna ki a magyar focit a melypontrol!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 4)

Nem biztos, hogy nem lenne sikeres a foci EB. Végül is a megrendezés után az egekig dícsérték az úszó EB-t. Szerintem olyan stadionokat kellene építeni (a budapesti kivételével), hogy vissza lehessen valamennyire bontani, legalább új, modern stadion lenne Magyarországon 5-6 db, ami azért szükséges lenne. Foci azért mindig lesz, és a régi, lepusztult stadionok úgysem tarthatók sokáig, így legalább kapnánk hozzá támogatást is az UEFA-tól, a szponzorok száma is nőne. 
A jegyárak biztosan nem lennének olcsók, de azért mikor jött a Manchester United, Real, Argentína, Brazília, mégis megvették az emberek a jegyeket. Azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ez nem VB, hanem EB, és Európából azért szép számmal érkeznének, és kétlem, hogy egy nálunk felépült stadiont az angolok, franciák ne tudnák betölteni. Mégis jobb lenne, ha azért figyelne ránk Európa, mert foci EB-t rendezünk, nem pedig azért, mert szétverjük a Magyar Televízió épületét.


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 4)

_"Mégis jobb lenne, ha azért figyelne ránk Európa, mert foci EB-t rendezünk, nem pedig azért, mert szétverjük a Magyar Televízió épületét."_

Ezzel a megállapítással maximálisan egyetértek. Bár ugyanezek szokták a stadionokat is bontani.


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 4)

Egyenlőre a török válogatott elleni meccset kellene hozni. Ki fog gólt rúgni, ha győzni akarunk?


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 4)

Ha a magyar focistak olyan ambicioval jatszanak,ahogy a kozonseg szurkol nekik a lelatokrol, akkor hiszem, hogy beindul a szeker az EB-re. Itthonrol,( Erdelybol),mindig lelkesito a nemzeti tizenegy valogatott sorakozoja!RIA-RIA<HUNGARIA!


----------



## postas (2006 Október 5)

A torokok ellen az egesz csapatmunkara lesz szukseg,nem kell keresni egyedi embereket akik eldontsek amerkozest.Egyel tobbet rugjunk mint ok(mindegy hogy ki)-az a fontos!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 6)

Csak támogatni tudom, hogy mindegy ki lövi a gólt, csak eggyel több legyen, mint kapunk. Talán szerencsésebb lenne a focimeccsre hívni az embereket, szúrkolókat, mint nagygyűlésre. Sajnálom, hogy az UEFA elhalasztotta a döntését, mert attól tartok, nálunk addig nem indul be semmi, mert arra várunk megkapjuk-e a rendezést, mert ha nem, akkor nem lesz sehol stadion.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 6)

es ha a dontes elott megegyszer ellenoriznek!? Akkor mi lesz? Tovabb kell folytatni az elokeszuleteket mintha megkaptuk volna a rendezesi jogot!


----------



## sanyika (2006 Október 6)

Elverni a torokoket? Azt hiszem viccelsz!


----------



## platon (2006 Október 7)

Most nézd a meccset és egy tippet kérek. Mi lesz a végeredmény? Válaszod most küld és a végén meglátjuk! 1:0 javunkra.


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 7)

No, ez pont fordítva sikerült. Ilyenkor sajnálja az ember, hogy nekünk semmi sem sikerül. Gera nagyon szép kapufát lőtt, de hát az is kifelé pattant.


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 7)

Szerdán majd győzünk Máltán és megint azt hisszük, hogy miénk a világ.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 8)

URAIM! ez van szegeny embert az ag is huzza.Egyszeruen meg szerencsenk sincs!


----------



## platon (2006 Október 8)

postas írta:


> URAIM! ez van szegeny embert az ag is huzza.Egyszeruen meg szerencsenk sincs!



Nekem még a tippekben sincs szerencsém. A csapatnak meg a véletlen sem létező kategória. A szerencsének is vannak feltételei.


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Október 9)

A törökök 1 "súlycsoportal"ha nem 2 vel- feljebb vannak nálunk-szerintem elég jól felvettük velük az iramot, egyenlőre ez a realitás amit az eredmény tükrözött,bár a lehetőség meg volt. Gera első helyzetét vagyis az egyetlent inkább rákellett volna tűznie éles szögből, de ez már a mi lett volna kategória. a szabadrúgás pedig mesteri volt így is.

végre itthon is elkezdődőtt valami lásd újpest, az áldozat pedig Tóth Norbert, ideje radikális változtatásokhoz nyúlni.nem biztos , hogy eredményes lesz de a lavina veszély fennáll-mindenki pótolható-ezt már én is hallottam igaz megye II-ben.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

Mintha Vitrai-t hallanam. Csak igy tovabb!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 9)

A futbalhoz kevés a szerencse. A tudást a gólok mutatják. 10 éve igazán csak a "sorsdöntő" eseményeket, de azokat is csak összefoglalva nézem meg. Itthon a foci csak a maniról szól, a tehetségkutatás, ifinevelés a béka segge alatt van. Bocsi csocsike.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Október 9)

WebDragon írta:


> A futbalhoz kevés a szerencse. A tudást a gólok mutatják. 10 éve igazán csak a "sorsdöntő" eseményeket, de azokat is csak összefoglalva nézem meg. Itthon a foci csak a maniról szól, a tehetségkutatás, ifinevelés a béka segge alatt van. Bocsi csocsike.


Mennyire igazad van.


----------



## davyrex (2006 Október 9)

Hello! Aranycsapatnak azt nevezném aki meg is nyerte a VB aranyat.


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 9)

Egyetértek Szoloval, hogy ha nyerünk Máltán, akkor tényleg úgy fogjuk érezni, hogy mienk a világ. Sajnos ez van, tényleg legalább egy kis szerencsénk lehetne. Sajnos, a meccset nem látom szerdán, én úgyanis bíztam benne, hogy a Duna TV fogja közvetíteni, de a Sportklub adását nekünk nem adja a kábelszolgáltató, úgyhogy a valószínűsíthető győzelemről most lemaradok.


----------



## corsa (2006 Október 9)

S ziasztok !

Az "Aranylábuak " ennyit tudnak - pedig sokan közülük külföldi csapatokban játszanak - ill. a padon ülnek vagy csak együtt edzenek a csapattal!!!!!Állítólak nagyon sok tehetséges srác rugja a labdát az utánpótlás csapatokban.Csak nem tudom hova lesznek ha felnőnek!!!!????


----------



## postas (2006 Október 10)

az utanpotlas tenyleg biztato!


----------



## sanyika (2006 Október 11)

Sajnos a magyar foci eltünt a porondról.


----------



## corsa (2006 Október 11)

*szolo*



szolo írta:


> Szerdán majd győzünk Máltán és megint azt hisszük, hogy miénk a világ.




Nem győztünk és nem hisszük.Kérdés ennél lejjebb van-e még????!!!!Elkeserítő és nagyon-nagyon szomorú!!!!!!!Szegény Bozsik és Détári.Öszinte részvétem nekik!!!!


----------



## platon (2006 Október 12)

Nincs lejjebb! Ez a Marina árok! Kezdeni focistává válni, csapatot építeni szerényen ebből a mélységből kell. Okosan, szívvel, új emberekkel, módszerekkel és hittel.


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 12)

Ez valóban negatív csúcs, hihetetlen mélység. A máltaiak 24 évig vártak egy verhető ellenfélre: mi szállítottuk nekik. Két igazi focista elég volt a magyar válogatott megbolondításához. A Nemzeti Sport címlapját idézhetem csak: "Szégyen, gyalázat!" 
Ahogy az is gyalázat, hogy az MLSZ továbbra is a Fradival akar példát statuálni, és űzi a teljes csőd felé, amiért törvényes jogaival próbált élni.
Mélypont és káosz a teljes magyar "labdarúgás".


----------



## sanyika (2006 Október 12)

Hát ezt a tejesitményt még minősiteni sem lehet, azonn alul van. A máltaiaknak összesen volt 2 győzelmük, ez lett a harmadik a futbaltörténetükben.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 14)

Egyetertek a Marina arokkal,innen kell kapaszkodni(netalan ivelni)felfele!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 14)

Ez valóban szégyen, nem gondoltam volna, hogy kikapunk. Úgy voltam vele, ha keservesen is, de nyerünk. Ismerőseim azt mondják, Király is hibás volt. Sajnos (vagy nem sajnos?) nem láttam a mérkőzést, mert ezt az adót nem adja a kábelszolgáltató. 
Bozsik-Détári kettőstől nem vártam túl sokat, de nem gondoltam, hogy már Máltán leégnek.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 16)

Vajon ki lenne kepes ra,hogy elinditsa az ivelest?Itt mar valamit tenni kene!!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 17)

Játékosokat keresünk!
Az újraszerveződő Magyar Labdarúgó válogatottba játékosok kerestetnek.

1 fő Kapus:
- Kinyúlott, régi szürke NDK-s mackóalsó.
- Képesség bravúrokra, de nem fontos.
- Szögletek, beívelések gólvonalról való végignézése, néha kijövetel de csak kizárólag a csatár enyhe megzavarása miatt.
- Mindig a következő meccsre koncentrálás.

4 fő védő:
- Csiga kezdősebbessége. (100 méter / 20mp)
- Labdaelpattanás 2-3 méter.
- Zselézett ( S. Vilmos-féle) haj.
- Megfordulás, mint a csuklósbusz.
- Kb. 150000 féle csúnya szó ismerete, használata.
- Pitbull tekintet, darabos mozgás.
- Fejelés csak 2 kannás bor után a kocsmában.

4 fő középpályás:
- Passzolj úgy hogy a labdával, hogy kb. 10 méteres körbe betalálj.
- Több fölé, mellé, mint ahányszor a kaput eltalálod.
- Magas labdák nem ismerete.
- Kevés futás, de ha kocorászol, az is jó.
- Erős csipőre tett kar.
- 15 köpés / perc

2 fő csatár:
- Támadó menyét tekintet.
- -150 es IQ.
- Sörhas.
- Több piros, mint gól.
- Lesszabály nem ismerete
- Klubszinten kispad erős koptatása, de nem szükséges hogy legyen klubbod.

Kérlek, ha mindezen képességeknek nem vagy a birtokában, jelentkezz!

Cserébe:
- Napi 1,5 óra edzés ( kivéve vasárnap).
- Kocsi, lakás.
- Mocskos nagy fizetés.
- Te lehetsz a discoban a legmenőbb arc.


----------



## postas (2006 Október 20)

Ez a hirdetes azert tul kemeny,elismerem sok tulajdonsag megtalalhato a jelenlegi jatekosokban de azert nem ennyire erdektelennek!!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 21)

Egyetértek Postassal, egy kissé erős, de mindig szeretném azt hinné, van "feltámadás". 
Számomra a tegnapi nap sem alakult jól, hisz a szívem csücske a Loki csak 1-1-et játszott a Diósgyőrrel.


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

Ne aggódj! A fújpest meg kikapott a Kaposvártól. Ez a szégyen


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 25)

Igen, ez jó hír volt egy Loki szurkolónak, mármint, hogy az Újpest kikapott, nemcsak maga a csapat miatt, hanem a táblázaton elfoglalt helyük alapján. Végre a ZTE is kikapott, erre fel a Loki döntetlent játszik a Diósgyőrrel. (Ma a kupameccsen 2-0-ra nyert Nyíregyháza ellen.) De hát van még hátra a bajnokságból, és még bukhat (nyilván fog is bukni) a ZTE, és az MTK is.


----------



## canadahungary (2006 Október 26)

postas írta:


> de azert meg remelhetunk egy jobb magyar labdarugo valogatottat?


Amíg Bozsik a kapitány addig nem....

Van itt valaki aki a Milannak szurkol?


----------



## postas (2006 Október 30)

Vajon jon Boloni Laci?


----------



## KL1981 (2006 Október 30)

Nem ertem miert kellett a Lothart kirugni?

Ha a Boloni jon akkor sem lesz jobb a valogatott....

Az alapoknal kell kezdeni...amator statuszban...mindent az alapjairol kell felepiteni...


----------



## tzpanza (2006 Október 30)

Szerintem Bölöni jó választás lenne,de talán Milutinovics még jobb.Ő sok helyen csinált jó csapatot.


----------



## brandhuber (2006 Október 30)

platon írta:


> Nekem nem a Fradiért, vagy az egyes NBI, NBII csapatokért szakad meg a szívem, hanem a magyar sport hanyatlásáért, Hol a magyar foci, a fiatalok sport szeretete, a sport szervezetek hitele? Politika?
> Mikor is írta Végh Antal a könyvét? "Miért beteg a magyar foci." Ha sok-sok pént ölnek a szponzorok a sportba lesznek klasszísai? Sorold már fel, hogy te mit tennél? Mennyiért úszna világcsúcsot egy mai Székely Éva?



1. Ha jól tudom 1974-ben publikálta Végh Antal a könyvét.
2. Nem, jelenleg az nb1 játékosainak legalább fele 500-2000 eft között keres, és az eredményeket látjuk(illetve nem)
3. Törvényileg tiltanék minden állami (önkormányzati, még állami többségi tulajdonú vállalat,kht,... stb.) anyagi szerepvállalását.
4.Valószínűleg az elsőt ingyen úszná, mintahogy mindenhol máshol a jól működő sportágakban(és a gazdaság bizonyos területein is)az első eredményig nem jár általában kiemelt premizálás, és azután sem automatikusan további eredmények felmutatása nélkül.


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Október 31)

*tzpanza*



tzpanza írta:


> Szerintem Bölöni jó választás lenne,de talán Milutinovics még jobb.Ő sok helyen csinált jó csapatot.




Nem ŐK labdarugnak,hanem a mostani labdarugók!!!!!Akik pedig csak ennyit tudnak,akárki is a szövetségi kapitány.Mindenkinél a végeredmény ugyanaz,nem jutott ki a csapat a következő világversenyre!!!!Legfeljebb lett kb.80 válogatott játékos!!!!Csapat pedig egy sem!!!!Ez van bárki is a szövetségi kapitány!!!!


----------



## kézilabdás (2006 Október 31)

Lotharnál is ugyanaz a végeredmény ,nem volt egy állandó mag.Így sem lehet csapatot építeni!!!!!Tanulni kellene a kézilabdásoktól,vizilabdásoktól.Azért ŐK mindig ott vannak a világversenyeken és általában az első hatban is megtalálhatók.A focisták az első 32-ig sem jutnak el!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szolo (2006 Október 31)

Valóban, a magyar válogatott szereplése már évtizedek óta nem kapitánykérdés. Akik ebben a szürke, posványos közegben nevelődtek, soha nem fogják átlépni a saját árnyékukat, bárki üljön is ezután a kispadon. Megválasztásakor Bozsikot is ünnepeltük, de a máltai felkészülés (illetve nem felkészülés) betette a kaput. A hozzáállásával vesztette el a bizalmat. Bölöni lehet, hogy Romániában eredményes volt, de gondoljunk Jenei Imrére. Hiába volt BEK-győztes edző és sikeres román kapitány, nálunk ő is megégette magát. A mai U19-esekkel kellene okosan sáfárkodni, akkor talán 25-30 évesen is sikeres csapatot alkothatnak.


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 31)

Matthaus-nál talán már annyi előnyben lettünk volna, hogy már kipróbált sok embert, és ekkorra talán már meg lett volna az a bizonyos "mag" is.


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

Sziasztok
Sajnos a magyar labdarűgás már a béka feneke alatt van.


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

Az a távolság ami elválaszt minket, csak Európa középmezőnyétől, állandóan csak nő.

Magyarországon a kedvenc csapatom az Újpest.

Nagyon szeretem a spanyol focit is, itt a Barcelonának szurkolok.

Nagyon szeretnék egyszer élőben megnézni egy Real-Barca mérkőzést.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 31)

grafito írta:


> Sziasztok
> Sajnos a magyar labdarűgás már a béka feneke alatt van.


 

Ne szemelyeskedj


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

A Real-Barca mérzőkésen kívül egy argentin-brazil tétmeccset is szívesen megnéznék élőben, hiszen bagy argentin szurkoló vagyok.

Járunk a haverokkal Münchenbe a Sörfesztiválra, és Bayern meccset soha semmi pénzért ki nem hagynánk.


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

Sziasztok!
Szerintetek minek Magyaországra külföldi kapitány?

A külföldi kapitány csak a többszöröséba kerül. Ebből a játékosanyagból úgysem tud, jobb csapatot összeállítani.

December helyett, csak 2007 tavaszán lesz az EB színhelyének elbírálása.


----------



## platon (2006 Október 31)

Lényeg, hogy az új székház már fel van avatva!


----------



## tacsi (2006 November 1)

platon írta:


> Lényeg, hogy az új székház már fel van avatva!



és ugye ez a legfontosabb a magyar foci fellendítésében


----------



## Giants (2006 November 1)

Sziasztok! 
Nagy segítség lenne, ha valaki tudna ajánlani egy könyvet, ami edzésekről,edzéstervekről szól...

[email protected]

Köszönöm a segítséget..


----------



## platon (2006 November 1)

tacsi írta:


> és ugye ez a legfontosabb a magyar foci fellendítésében



Úgy magyarázták! majd később ez teremt üdvös feltételeket az aranylábakhoz, aranylabdákhoz stb. A vatáskor éppen ezt kérdezték amit te.


----------



## kares.hu (2006 November 1)

Miután midkét Chelsea-Barcelona meccset megnéztem, megértettem, mi a FOCI. Magyarországon csak tévében látnak ilyent!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 2)

Kares.hu azért a legutóbbi (Barcelona-Chelsea) mérkőzésből a durvaságokat vedd ki, azért az nem feltétlen kell a jó meccshez. Mindkét csapat felfokozott idegállapotban volt, és presztízs csata zajlott közöttük, ennek tudható be a sok szabálytalanság. 
A nevemből adódóan is nem árulok el nagy titkot, hogy melyiknek szurkoltam, de örülök a döntetlennek, nekünk jó eredmény.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

grafito írta:


> Az a távolság ami elválaszt minket, csak Európa középmezőnyétől, állandóan csak nő.



Igazábol magyarország Európa 42 orsdzágábol az utplsó 10 ben van jelenleg .
Az a baj, hogy mi mindíg az aranycsapatot sírjuk vissza, de az a foci, az inkább mese volt a mostanihoz képest, most sokkal nehezebb ott lenni, akár csak a középmezőnyben is.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

kares.hu írta:


> Miután midkét Chelsea-Barcelona meccset megnéztem, megértettem, mi a FOCI.



Sajnos az inkább mészárlás volt


----------



## lampard (2006 November 2)

Egyetértek sasi1-gyel, engem is idegesít, hogy mindig csak a múltba tekintgetünk, és úgy gondoljuk, ha visszajönnének Puskásék, most minden simán menne. 
Láttam már jónéhány régi felvételt, és ami szembetűnő volt, hogy akkoriban azért nem volt az a nagy emberfogás, szabadabban vihették a labdát, talán a hely is megvolt a cselezésre. Ma már ha valaki megkapja a labdát, 2-3-an rohannak rá, még 1-2 cm-t sem hagyva, hogy továbbpasszoljanak. 
Másik ok még hogy lényegesen több ország, állam van, és így még nehezebb előrébb kerülni. Nem mentem fel ezekkel a magyar focit, de ezek is tények.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

Persze az is igaz, hogy akkor valószínűleg 2X3X annyian fociztak ki országunkban mint most...
De az akkori focit, az akkori sikereket nem lehet összehasonlítanio a maival. Most már senki sem fogja megnyerni a bajnokok ligáját egymás után 5X mint a Real annak idején...


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=464><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=2>




</TD><TD class=szoveg background=img/#FFFFFF.gif colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Várhidi: megtisztelő a felkérés



*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left>*2006. november 2. *</TD><TD noWrap align=right colSpan=2>*FigyelőNet* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




*A Bozsik Péter lemondásával megüresedett szövetségi kapitányi székbe ideiglenes megoldásként Várhidi Péter ül a Kanada elleni barátságos mérkőzésen. Az egymeccses trénert kérdeztük a megbízatásáról.* 




<!-- ASSIST BOX --><!-- hetilapos 0 - x,64,75,141,110,136,69,145,135,65,142,67,66,70,116,74,140,68,137,72,76,125,139,73,71,143,245,246,248,249,250, - x ,296, x p p - 0 --><!-- ASSIST BOX VEGE --></TD><TD>



</TD></TR><!-- HIRDETES --><TR><TD colSpan=4><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!-- HIRDETES VEGE --><TR><TD width=2>



</TD><TD class=cikk_link colSpan=2>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><!-- CIKK BOXOK --><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=150 bgColor=#f2f2f2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=130 align=center bgColor=#f2f2f2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=right width=130 background=cikk/00140000/147821/2.jpg height=201></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=kepala align=middle>Várhidi számít el&otilde;djének a segítségére (MTI)</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE borderColor=#f2f2f2 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=150 align=right bgColor=#f2f2f2 border=3><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD class=cim10 bgColor=#f1f1f3>magyarfoci.lap.hu</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLAVEG></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=150 bgColor=#f2f2f2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=130 align=center bgColor=#f2f2f2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cim10>*Kapcsolódó témák *</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_kapcs>




Várhidi a megbízott kapitány 




Bölöni László, aki felfedezte Ronaldót 




Bozsik: „Az én lelkiismeretem tiszta" 




Már nem Bozsik a szövetségi kapitány 
</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!-- CIKK BOXOK VEGE --><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>_- Először is gratulálni szeretnék az örmények elleni sikerhez, amellyel az U19-es válogatott az Eb-selejtezőcsoport első helyén végzett Cipruson.
_- Köszönöm szépen.

_- Már külföldön kereste meg Kisteleki István, miként fogadta a hírt, habozott, vagy azonnal elfogadta?
_- Minden edző számára az jelenti a csúcsot, ha leülhet a válogatott kispadjára, úgyhogy ezen nem volt mit gondolkozni. Megtiszteltetésnek érzem, hogy engem bíztak meg az illetékesek.

_- Nem zavarja, hogy mindössze egy meccsre szól a megbízatása?
_- Úgy gondolom, nem szabad elhamarkodott döntést hozni arról, hogy kivel fejezzük be az Eb-selejtezőket. Tavasszal játszik újra tétmeccset a válogatott, és addig kell megtalálni a megfelelő embert a posztra. Nekem már van két csapatom, amelyek kitöltik az életemet, de az én időmbe belefér, hogy segítsek, ha csak egy meccs erejéig is.

_- Lehet érdemi munkát végezni ilyen rövid idő alatt?_
- Átalakulás előtt áll a nagyválogatott, és egészen az alapoknál kell kezdenünk a munkát. Lelkes fiatalok kellenek a csapatba, és olyan rutinos játékosok, akik még mindig elég motiváltak. Ezt a munkát fogom én elkezdeni az elkövetkező napokban, amit majd folytat a következő kapitány.

_- Ki fogja kérni elődje tanácsát?_
- Jelenleg még Cipruson vagyok, értelemszerűen sem Bozsik Péterrel sem Détári Lajossal nem beszéltem még. Hazaérkezésem után azonban szeretnék mind a kettőjükkel kapcsolatba lépni, és a tapasztalataikat kikérni.

_- Kanada ellen mire számít?
_- Nem szabad már őket sem elintézni egy legyintéssel. Az ausztrálokhoz hasonlítanám őket, róluk sem tudtunk sokat a németországi világbajnokság előtt, mégis kijutottak a tornára, és meglepően jól is szerepeltek, hiszen nem estek ki a csoportkörben, és a nyolcaddöntőben a későbbi világbajnok csak nagy nehezen ejtette ki őket. A kanadaiakra visszatérve, a válogatott játékosaik nagy része európai proficsapatokban szerepel, úgyhogy nem lesz könnyű dolgunk, de én minden meccsemen győzni szeretnék.

_- Az MLSZ Bölöni Lászlóval tárgyal a szövetségi kapitányi posztról. Ön szerint ő a megfelelő ember?_
- Nem ismerem személyesen, de az eddigi eredményei mindenképpen tiszteletet parancsolnak. Portugáliában és Franciaországban is megállta a helyét. A Monacótól ugyan elküldték, de ennek a véleményem szerint nincsen különösebb jelentősége. Minden edző életében előfordul – bármennyire is profi a hozzáállása –, hogy nem találja meg a közös hangot a játékosokkal vagy a klub vezetőivel, és akkor hiába igyekszik. Ha tényleg ő lesz a kapitány, akkor remélem segíteni tud a válogatotton, de előzetesen nem akarok semmit sem mondani. A teljesítményét majd csak néhány mérkőzés után lehet majd értékelni.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## corsa (2006 November 2)

*HSanyi*



HSanyi írta:


> Éljen Filkor Attila és Németh Krisztián a magyar foci reménységei




Volt már ilyen eddig is /Gera,Szabics,Huszti stb. / Majd visszafejlődnek,ha bekerülnek a válogatottba!!!


----------



## grafito (2006 November 3)

Szia Giants!
Bicskei Bertalan volt szövetségi kapitánynak, van egy egy ilyen könyve, sajnos a címére nem emlékszem, de a TF-en is ebből tanítanak.


----------



## lampard (2006 November 3)

Giants, a következő telefonszámon érdeklődhetsz: Budapest, 1-269-2000, és az alábbi e-mail címen: www.footballtrainer.hu szakkönyvek után.


----------



## TERMINÁTOR (2006 November 5)

Eröltetni kell a fiatalokat,belőlük még lehet valami.ÉN csupán 4-5 rutinos játékost hagynék a csapatban.


----------



## postas (2006 November 9)

Ezek a fiuk vihetik valamire,vigyazni kell rajuk!


----------



## memik (2006 November 9)

Huszti Szabi most azért elintézte a Bayernt, és a vállogatott keretét most elnézve van jövő. Filkor az Interben, Vass Angliában, Farkas a Dynamo Kievnél tolja. És most épp kanadával játszunk majd Székesfehérvárott. HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!


----------



## barna1 (2006 November 10)

Igen, vannak még nagyon jó focisták, ügyes gyerekek, nekem pl Gera a kedvencem, de félek, hogy nem összeszokott még a csapat. Huszti remek volt, de Gera után is Premier Ligás csapatok érdeklődnek. Ősszeáűllítsunk egy "álomválogatottat" a mostani játékosokból? Mit szólnátok hozzá?


----------



## memik (2006 November 10)

barna1 írta:


> Igen, vannak még nagyon jó focisták, ügyes gyerekek, nekem pl Gera a kedvencem, de félek, hogy nem összeszokott még a csapat. Huszti remek volt, de Gera után is Premier Ligás csapatok érdeklődnek. Ősszeállítsunk egy "álomválogatottat" a mostani játékosokból? Mit szólnátok hozzá?



Király-Bodnár,Juhász,Máté,Szélesi-Tőzsér,Buzsáky,Hajnal,Huszti-Gera-Priskin/Rajczi

Keret

Kapusok: KIRÁLY(Crystal),+Babos(NEC),Fülöp(T'ham tarcsi)

Védők: JUHÁSZ ROLI(Anderlecht),MÁTÉ PETI(Reading),BODNÁR LACI(Salzburg),SZÉLESI(Cottbus)+Vanczák(St. Truiden),Bodor (Roda),Fehér Cs. (PSV), Éger (Poli)

Középpálya:TŐZSÉR DANI (AEK),HUSZTI SZABI (Hanover),DÁRDAI PÁL. (Herta) GERA ZOLI (WBA), +Sándor Gy. (ÚFC), Filkor A. (Internazionale), Hajnal Tamás (K'lautern), Rósa D. (Wolverhampton, Halmosi (DVSC)

Csatárok:Torghelle Sanyi (PAOK),Szabics Imi (Mainz),Rajczi Peti (ÚFC), Farkas Balázs (Dynamo Kiev), Németh Krisztián (MTK), Priskin T. (Watford)

Sztem kb így jó lenne, a csapatok sem rossz nevek.


----------



## barna1 (2006 November 10)

Igen, ez egy jó csapat lenne szerintem is, de most már kíváncsivá tettél, kikből állna a világválogatottad?


----------



## atlosz (2006 November 10)

Mit SzÓltok Az AktuÁlis Magyar Foci Helyzethez?


----------



## platon (2006 November 10)

Mire gondolsz? Aktuális Cwak érdeklődése a Fradi után? Azt mondta "csak a bolond fektet pénzt egy ilyen eladósodott egyesületérbe" akkor hogy is kellene neki a FRADI?


----------



## sedplan (2006 November 10)

a magyar focit évek óta látni sem bírom


----------



## sedplan (2006 November 10)

gyurcsányt látni sem bírom

4

A Kiel honlapján megvan. 

1. (6.) Ciudad Real (ESP) 111 
2. (1.) FC Barcelona (ESP) 94 
3. (2.) Portland San Antonio (ESP) 93 
4. (4.) THW Kiel 92 
4. (3.) Celje Pivovarna Lasko(SLO) 92 
4. (7.) KC Veszprem (HUN) 92 
7. (4.) SC Magdeburg 80 
7. (9.) Montpellier HB (FRA) 80 
9. (8.) SG Flensburg-Handewitt 77 
10. (9.) Ademar Leon (ESP) 68 
11. (12.) TBV Lemgo 66 
12. (11.) Lukoil Dynamo Astrachan (RUS) 62 
13. (15.) KIF Kolding (DEN) 58 
14. (19.) Chehovski Medvedi Moskau (RUS) 56 
15. (13.) Dunaferr SE (HUN) 50

A másik magyar csapat hétvégéje lesz érdekesebb. Magam mindenestre jelentősebb összeget kívánok nyerni a Tippmixen a Szeged svájci győzelmével. Fogok is


----------



## Kiara85 (2006 November 12)

Helló mindenki!
Én még újonc vagyok itt, de van egy kérdésem...

Van itt Milan rajongó???

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 12)

Sedplan, a sportoldalon közlöd, hogy nem szereted a politikát?

Kiara85, én nem vagyok Milan drukker, de mostanában nem járnak rád jó idők.


----------



## Kiara85 (2006 November 12)

lampard írta:


> Sedplan, a sportoldalon közlöd, hogy nem szereted a politikát?
> 
> Kiara85, én nem vagyok Milan drukker, de mostanában nem járnak rád jó idők.



Tudom és szívom is a fogam miattuk... de ha jól tudom Ancelotti távozása közel van... azt mondják már nem tudja motiválni a játékosokat... Ha megy remélem valami jó edzőt kapnak...


----------



## lampard (2006 November 12)

Tegnap olvastam valahol, hogy az elnök meglepetést ígért, de kizárta, hogy Lippi lenne az edző, úgy fogalmazott, hogy jelenleg a mi edzőnk Ancelotti. Jelenleg, tehát lehet, hogy jövőre már nem, de nem Lippit viszi, és akkor még igazat is mondott.


----------



## Kiara85 (2006 November 12)

A Gazzetta dello Sport hírei szerint Adriano Galliani a tegnapi, Roma elleni hazai vereség után kemény szavakkal illette a játékosokat az öltözőben.

"Elég legyen! Mindenkinek, aki ebben a szobában tartózkodik, többet kell nyújtania - velem kezdve! Nem vagyunk hozzászokva a vereségekhez, és már így is túl sok vereséget szenvedtünk a szezonban!"

A beszéd alatt egyetlen játékos sem szólalt meg, senki sem mert vitatkozni az alelnök szavaival.

Később Kaká azt nyilatkozta, hogy "Galliani arra ösztönzött minket, hogy maradjunk erősek, és hogy ne adjuk fel."

Forrás: tribalfootball.com

Remélem tényleg nem adják fel és most már beleerősítenek...


----------



## lampard (2006 November 12)

Középpályára Lampard, védelembe Terry, nem felejteném ki a két Cole-t, a többit átengedem nektek.


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Sziasztok!

Én még csak most csatlakoztam a forumhoz majd igyekszem visszaolvasni a dolgokat.
Melyik focit szeretitek?


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Különben szerintetek mi lesz a Magyar Kanada mets eredménye?


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Szerintem nem sok esélyünk van.


----------



## andy1977 (2006 November 15)

Meglátjuk,azért a fiatalok bizonyitani szeretnének.


----------



## szolo (2006 November 16)

Megláttuk, a fiatalok bizonyítottak. Összejöttek ismeretlenül, bemutatkoztak egymásnak, kimentek a pályára és győztek. Gratuláció Várhidi Péternek a bátorságáért és a srácoknak a küzdelemért. Szép volt fiúk!


----------



## Solius (2006 November 16)

Egyet értek veled! Tudomásul kellene venni hogy a magyar labdarugás az utóbbi 20 évben a padlón hever. Minden egyes győzelmet úgy kell megünnepelni mint egy kiemelkedő teljesítményt. Nem fanyalogni, hogy ki ellen, meg hogy milyen játékkal. Sajnos ez a mai állapotban nem érdekes.


----------



## lampard (2006 November 17)

Bár, hogy meddig bírják a fiatalok, az is kétséges, hisz Németh Krisztián sem játsza végig a mérkőzéseket az MTK-ban, tehát ha így marad, akkor a válogatott sem állhat olyanokból, akik 10 perceket (Filkor Attila) játszanak saját csapatukban.


----------



## papocska (2006 November 24)

Mért nem lehet olyat csinállni mint külföldön volt már rá példa hogy,a másodosztályból is hívtak játékost a válogatottba!? A bízonyítási vágy az megtálltosítaná őket!


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

hát magyar fociba aligha


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

papocska írta:


> Mért nem lehet olyat csinállni mint külföldön volt már rá példa hogy,a másodosztályból is hívtak játékost a válogatottba!? A bízonyítási vágy az megtálltosítaná őket!


jelentem már volt rá példa Matheus idején. Sőt mitöbb be is jött neki a húzás. 
Csak matheus draga volt.


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

Solius írta:


> Egyet értek veled! Tudomásul kellene venni hogy a magyar labdarugás az utóbbi 20 évben a padlón hever. Minden egyes győzelmet úgy kell megünnepelni mint egy kiemelkedő teljesítményt. Nem fanyalogni, hogy ki ellen, meg hogy milyen játékkal. Sajnos ez a mai állapotban nem érdekes.


igen meg is lehetett volna ünnepelni a málta elleni győzelmet. de az állitólagos profi focisták mé bankárokból meg hasonló emberekbő kiállitot csapatot sem képesek megverni


----------



## papocska (2006 November 25)

Szerintem nem lehetett sokkal drágább,mint a magyar "szakemberek"!!
Ezzel szemben viszont játékosok leszerződését segítette ( lásd pl. Gera )
külföldre,és a befektetők is megjelentek a csapat körül!!


----------



## platon (2006 December 2)

zoli1984 írta:


> fradi volt fradi lesz míg a földön ember lesz



Fradi van! és fradisták is lesznek, míg futbal lesz!


----------



## maxiq (2006 December 3)

Hajrá KVSC Kolozsvári Vasutas Sport Club
100 éves hagyomány... Erdély legősibb focicsapata


----------



## lampard (2006 December 6)

rendben maxiq, hajrá Kolozsvári Vasutasok, de annyit írjál már, hogy hol állnak a bajnokságban, stb., mert én még a nevüket sem hallottam.


----------



## rafi (2006 December 9)

zolikv írta:


> jelentem már volt rá példa Matheus idején. Sőt mitöbb be is jött neki a húzás.
> Csak matheus draga volt.


 
Nem ingyen dolgozott az biztos , de rengeteg új támogatója volt a sportágnak , akik az Ő neve miatt jöttek .


----------



## dylac (2006 December 11)

Egyellőre ugy néz ki, hogy minden focira forditott forint ablakon kidobott pénz. Miért van az, ha a vizipolosok " csak " ezüstöt hoznak haza, akkor magyarázkodnak. A foci vállogatott ha kikerülne egyszer egy VB-re, vagy EB-re, nemzeti hősökként ünnepelnék őket. Attól fügetlenül, hogy ha ott már minden meccset elbuknának.


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 12)

Sziasztok! 
Én új vagyok és én is nagyon szeretem a focit. Remélem nem baj ha csatlakozom hozzátok


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 12)

Hát ez már csak így van a magyar fociban. De majdcsak lesz jobb is. És az tényleg nagy eredmény lenne azért ha kijutnának egy VB-re vagy egy EB-re.


----------



## welsi (2006 December 12)

Csak az a kérdés,hogy már leértünk-e a lejtő ajjára és azt mondhassuk ennél már rosszabb nem lehet!


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 12)

Szia. Van egy bemutatkozo topicunk Ott illik bemutatkozni. Aztan nem kell 5 perc alatt huszor hozzaszolni, anyira nem lehet surgos. Allando tag ugy is csak holnap leszel.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

csocsike írta:


> Szia. Van egy bemutatkozo topicunk Ott illik bemutatkozni. Aztan nem kell 5 perc alatt huszor hozzaszolni, anyira nem lehet surgos. Allando tag ugy is csak holnap leszel.


De az meg nembiztos.Nyugtaval dicserd a napot.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 12)

Doroty7 írta:


> Hát ez már csak így van a magyar fociban. De majdcsak lesz jobb is. És az tényleg nagy eredmény lenne azért ha kijutnának egy VB-re vagy egy EB-re.


Szerintem szurkolokent kijuthatsz.Ugy biztosabb.


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Szerintem szurkolokent kijuthatsz.Ugy biztosabb.


 
Hát úgy szeretnék is majd egyszer. Csak jó lenne a magyar válogatottat is játszani látni, ha már ott vagyok


----------



## runcajsz33 (2007 Január 2)

Kedves pufi köszi a tippet!


----------



## rlaci3 (2007 Január 2)

Köszi Pufi, az jó lesz!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 3)

Bár amit Pufi írt az már több, mint 2 éves de attól jó.


----------



## sasocska (2007 Január 4)

Emlékek a múltból az Aranycsapatról.

<TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>*Valóság és legenda - az aranycsapat*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Történelmi lecke fiúknak</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ha aranycsapatot mondunk, mindig arra a futballválogatottra gondolunk, amely az ötvenes évek elején született és lényegében 1956-ig, a magyar forradalomig tartotta "rettegésben a világot", igaz, világbajnoki trófea nélkül. De hát labdarúgást szerető közönségünk tudja, hogy nem mindig a legjobb kapja a babért, és a sportban - még ha fájdalmas is - éppen az a szép: olykor kiszámíthatatlan a végső eredmény. De ettől még valóság, hogy volt egyszer egy magyar aranycsapat (írják nagy kezdőbetűvel is), s akik még láthatták őket futballozni, életük örömóráinak nevezik azokat a meccseket, amelyeket a Népstadionban tölthettek. Egy olyan korban, amelyben tetten érhető a törvényesség, a jog semmibevétele, amikor politikai merényletnek tekintettek mindent, ami a személyiség, a társadalmi csoport, réteg vagy osztály érdekvédelmére irányult, és ezáltal akadályokat gördített volna a hatalom útjába.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Miközben a hatalom felismerte, hogy az aranycsapat sikereire építhet, és a szocialista rendszer fölényét hirdetheti a kapitalista világ felett. (A helsinki olimpia után nemkülönben.) Így aztán kinyílt olyan ajtó is, amely korábban lakat alá került, legjobb futballistáink kiváltságot élvezhettek a politika útvesztőiben. Persze nem könnyen.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Az angol-magyar előtt például Rákosi kérdőre vonta a szövetségi kapitányt, Sebes Gusztávot: "Magának nem volt joga lekötni a meccset!" - mondta. A kapitány így válaszolt: "Akkor pedig én nem tudok eredményesen dolgozni." "De mi lesz, ha kikapunk?" - kérdezte a párt első embere. "Az előfordulhat - hangzott a válasz -, de hat-kettő aligha lesz, mint 1936-ban." Sebes próbálta meggyőzni Rákosit, hogy a mérkőzés jó ellenpropagandája lenne a vasfüggönyről szóló legendának (ami magunk között szólva, nem legenda volt, hanem valóság...). "Jövőre revansot adunk..." - magyarázta. Rákosi beleegyezett.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Röviddel a kiutazás előtt egy fogadáson Sebes Gusztáv Nagy Imrével is találkozott. A minisztertanács akkori elnöke megkérdezte: "Mi lesz a taktika, Sebes?" Erre a kapitány lerajzolta, hogy mire készülnek. Nagy Imre figyelte a rajzot az egyik oldalról is, a másikról is, majd megigazította az orrán a cvikkerét és azt mondta: "Ez olyan, mint egy háború!"

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Sebes Gusztáv saját magának írott feljegyzései között sok évvel később ezeket a sorokat találtam: "Világosan írtam le a sérelmemet az angol mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban. Remegnem kellett, mert lekötöttem. Vád volt ellenem, hogy engedély nélkül kötöttem le." Ötvenegy év múltával felvetődik: tényleg, mi történt volna, ha a magyar csapat kikap? Internálják a társaságot, és vele együtt a kapitányukat és nincs 7:1 sem Budapesten, és a svájci világbajnokságra sem utazik el a magyar válogatott? Kérdések, amelyekre szerencsére, nem kell felelnünk. 

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Nehogy azt gondoljuk azonban, hogy az aranycsapat a hatalomnak köszönheti pompázatos sikereit. Köszönheti elsősorban saját magának, azoknak a játékosoknak, akik tehetségesek voltak és a véletlen (?) folytán összekovácsolódtak, a grundról jöttek, vagy egy olyan "csatatérről", ahol a becsvágy mindennél fontosabb volt, s amikor még Jékely Zoltán gyönyörű versében, a Futballisták címűben hinni lehetett. "Mindig lesz a nagyvárosok határán / egy-egy letarolt-gyepű rét / hol hűvös alkonyati órán / hallani e mély dobzenét, / mely mérföldekről mágnesez magához / labdaéhes diákot és inast, / s egy-egy bolyongó, dérütött pasast, / ki eltűnődve dől a kapufához."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>A magyar sportmozgalom 1945 és 1951 között nagy változáson ment keresztül. Hihetetlenül nagyok voltak ebben az időszakban a feszültségek, szövetségi kapitányok, elnökök, főtitkárok jöttek és mentek, cserélődtek, személyi ellentétek jellemezték a periódust, egészen addig, amíg az Országos Testnevelési és Sportbizottság (OTSB) 1951 elején létre nem jött. A párt mindenért felelőssé tette a sporthivatalt, de az addigi konstrukció nem adott lehetőséget arra, hogy beavatkozhassanak a szövetségek, a sportegyesületek életébe. Mindenesetre érdekes, hogy 1949 és 1951 között a közéletben a sportmozgalom volt az utolsó terület, ahol érvényesítették a szovjet típusú rendszert. Ennek magyarázata abban keresendő, hogy Hegyi Gyula, a sporthivatal elnöke a végletekig harcolt egy polgári látszatú vonulatért. Ebbe a vonulatba lépett be Sebes Gusztáv, a Magyar Kommunista Párt sportosztályának munkatársa, a SZOT sportosztályának vezetője, később pedig az OTSB egyik elnökhelyettese, aki - többek szerint - propagandát csinált abból, hogy munkásmozgalmi múltja volt! Egyesek egyenesen így fogalmaztak: "A munkásmozgalmi, kommunista háttérrel jött a labdarúgásba, és lett egyeduralkodó." A kitűnő sportújságíró és író, Feleki László jól tudta utánozni, és hanghordozását is érzékeltetni: "Elvtársak, mi, akik a munkásmozgalomban nőttünk fel, tudjuk, hogy..."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ha elfogadjuk a fenti ítéletet, akkor ki kell mondanunk: nem arról volt szó, hogy egy zseniális futballszakember, Farkas Mihály akkori honvédelmi miniszter szavával "stratéga" alakított csapatot, hanem a hatalom egyik kedvence ráerőltette akaratát a többiekre. Az az ember, akit megint csak a kor szült, abban a társadalomban, amely elvetette a korábbi értékeket. És új "értékeket" hozott felszínre. Ebben az új világban a polgári származású, intelligenciájú és nézetű emberek tulajdonképpen nem is értették, mi zajlik körülöttük. Könnyű volt őket kibillenteni, a víz alá nyomni. Nagyon sok olyan ember akadt a sportmozgalomban, akiknek ez volt az egyetlen lehetőségük, hogy "életben maradjanak", mert korábbi egzisztenciális biztonságukat elvesztették. Eszük ágában sem volt hangoskodni, vitatkozni. Jobbnak látták, ha hallgattak.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ami pedig a játékosokat illeti: magától értetődő volt, hogy alkalmazkodtak Sebes Gusztáv hatalmi helyzetéhez. Ezt nem lehet a szemükre vetni. ő biztosította számukra a jobb élethez való lehetőséget. Akik kikerültek a korábbi csapatból (Börzsey, Szuszsa, Szilágyi, Nagymarosi, Balogh II stb.) ugyancsak nem kavarták fel a vizet. De csendben voltak a labdarúgóedzők is, akiket nem volt nehéz félreállítani.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ez nagyjából az a háttér, amely Sebest felszínre dobta. Az erő pedig - nem győzöm hangsúlyozni - Farkas Mihály, akivel mindent el lehetett fogadtatni.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Sebes Gusztáv Örömök és csalódások című könyvének lektori jelentésében, amelyet Barcs Sándor írt - többek között - az áll: "...egyszer azt olvashatjuk: a szerző mindent elkövetett, hogy a patinás egyesületek - Ferencváros - fennmaradjanak, és ne nyúljanak hozzájuk, később azt írja, hogy ő javasolta a Ferencváros ,feldarabolását', vagyis Henni, Budai, Deák, Kocsis és Czibor távozását."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Sebes publikálatlan naplójegyzeteiben a fentiekhez a következő sorokat fűzte: "Az FTC-t nem ajánlottam, a Honvédot én hoztam létre. Henni és Deák önként men át a Dózsához [nem egészen; megtalálták a módját annak, hogyan vegyék rá őket a távozásra, magyarul megzsarolták őket - K. A.], Kocsist a Vasas akarta, ekkor léptem közbe, nem engedtem szétszedni a fiatal jobbszárnyat. Katonakötelesek voltak, be is vonultak, mint ahogy Bozsik és Buzánszky is már régebben katonák voltak. Így ajánlottam a Honvédhez Budait, Kocsist. Czibor először a Vörös Lobogóhoz, azaz a Bástyához akart menni. Dobogókőn volt edzőtáborban a Bástya, ott összeveszett valamelyik játékossal, akkor elzavarták. A Csepel erőszakolta ki a leigazolását, pár mérkőzés után onnan is eltanácsolták. A felesége sírva jött - akkor született első gyermekük, Czibor katona volt, nagyon rosszul álltak anyagilag -, kérte, hogy segítsek a férjén. Akkor jött Puskás és Bozsik, hogy adjuk oda a Honvédnek, így került oda. [Bányai Nándor, a Kispest-Honvéd nemrég elh

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>unyt egykori balfedezete szerint: Czibor először valóban a Vörös Lobogóhoz akart menni, de Bukovi kijelentette, hogy szó sem lehet róla. Aztán a Csepelhez igazolt, ahol két szezont játszott. 1952-ben, az olimpiai eskü alkalmával, a Rózsa Ferenc Kultúrházban Bányai előtt térdelt le Farkas Mihály elé és azt mondta: ,Misi bácsi, a kicsi családom éhen hal, ha nem kerülhetek a Honvédhoz.' Puskást is megkérdezték. ,Jöjjön ide - mondta -, úgyis van már itt egy-két bolond.'] Tehát én konkrétan az FTC két játékosát erőltettem a Honvédhoz. Lórántot a Vasas kizárta [a Vasas nem adta ki Lórántot a Honvédnak, de mivel a cserét ráerőltették, kilenc hónapot ki kellett várnia...], Grosics a feloszlatott MATEOSZ-ból [jogutódjától, a Teherfuvar SE-től] lett oda víve."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Anekdota. Jöttek haza Helsinkiből az aranyvonattal és együtt vacsoráztak: Budai, Kocsis és Czibor. "A három aranyásó" - így hívták őket. Volt egy ilyen nóta... A másik asztalnál velük szemben Kutas István, a sporthivatal egyik főembere, mellette Sebes, háttal Hegyi Gyula. Egyszer csak Kutas odaszólt nekik: "Megint ezek a faiszták együtt..." "A moszkvai nagynénéd, az a fasiszta" - válaszolta Czibor.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Az 1948-as londoni olimpián Sebes Gusztáv még a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnökeként volt jelen. Szeptember 19-én, a Debrecenben lejátszott magyar-lengyel mérkőzésen, amelyet a magyar válogatott 6:2 arányban nyert meg, még Gallovich Tibor volt a kapitány, de Sebes már készülődött. 1949. január 10-én kelt az az írás, amely ráruházta a szövetségi kapitányi címet. És április 10-én mutakozott be először Prágában, jóllehet mondhatjuk azt, hogy előtte már három mérkőzésen, 1948 őszétől ő volt a főnök. Nota bene: a csehszlovákoktól kikaptunk 5:2-re... De utána Sebes gondolt egyet, és az osztrákok ellen, május 8-án, a Budapesten lejátszott meccsen már a fiatalokra építette a csapatot. 6:1-re nyert a válogatott. Adva volt két ásza: Puskás és Bozsik, s melléjük került a csatársorba Budai és Czibor. A középhátvéd helyén Kispéter Mihállyal és Börzsey Jánossal próbálkozott, de nem voltak elég kemények, ezért tette be Lórántot. És nem a tudás döntötte el, hogy ki játsszon ezen a poszton! Kezdetben Deák "Bamba" volt a center, de nála meg erőnléti gondok akadtak, ezért jött Palotás. Bukovi Nándor az MTK-ban bevezette a 4-2-4-es rendszert, s ennek köszönhetően a válogatottban is ő lett a hátravont középcsatár. Le kell írni, hogy Palotás Péter ebben a szerepkörben nagyszerűen helytállt. Hatalmas lövései voltak és jól is fejelt. Hidegkuti Nándornak viszont jobban mentek a kényszerítő passzok az elöl lévő játékosokhoz, s ezért ragadt bent a csapatban. A tudatos építkezéshez még annyit, hogy Sebes maga mellé vette Titkos Pált és Mándi Gyulát, akikkel a Hungáriában együtt játszott. A magyarázat egyszerű: megbízott bennük.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Részlet egy Szepesi Györggyel készített interjúból.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>- Nagyon sokan megkérdőjelezik Sebes szakértelmét. "Nem értett hozzá" - mondják.
- A csapatépítés külön kategória. Szegény Sándor "Csikarnak" élete végéig az marad a fóbiája, hogy gyűlölte Sebes. Holott talán jobban szerette, mint Budait, mert "Csikar" MTK-s volt, és Sebes soha nem tagadta meg régi klubját. Úgy érezte azonban, hogy Sándor játéka nem az a kvalitás, mint... Ez nagy tévedése volt! De Zakariásban nem tévedett, Buzánszkyban nem tévedett, amikor Rudas Feri sérülése után behozta. És Lórántban sem, amikor őt választotta és nem Börzseyt. Vagy Grosicsban sem tévedett. Sebes választhatta volna Gellért, Ilkut vagy Henni Gézát; utóbbi a legnagyobb kapus volt a három között, a legrugalmasabb, a legokosabb, a legintelligtensebb mindenfajta vonatkozásban. Mégis úgy látta, hogy Grosics adottságai jobban illeszkednek ehhez a csapathoz. Henniben biztos egy kis bohócot is látott.
- Következésképpen megtalálta a fogaskerekeket?
- És egyetlen kivétellel - ez Sándor "Csikar" - megtalálta a fogaskerekeket. Teljes elismerésem "Csikaré"; én is megbántott lennék az ő helyében, de nem személyi indulatokat keresek mögötte. Mint ahogy azt keresik..., hanem egy rossz "húzást".
- De nem "Csikar" volt az egyetlen, akivel Sebes nem volt egy hullámhosszon. Cziborral sem jött ki mindig...
- Igen, de Czibor végig tagja volt a csapatnak.
- Leszámítva a végén... ,A közvélemény Czibor után kiáltott, akit balszélsőként szeretett volna látni, Sebes azonban már hónapok óta egy szót sem váltott vele.' Csak téged idézlek.
- De nem a játéka miatt hagyta ki... Grosics is védett végig, az eltiltásáig...

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Az aranycsapat első nagy sikerét a helsinki olimpia megnyerése jelentette. Pedig Péter Gábor, az Államvédelmi Hatóság vezetője még az olimpia előtt jelentette Farkas Mihály vezérezredesnek, hogy "343 személyből 323 kiutazása ellen államvédelmi szempontból kifogás merült fel". S ezek között volt a labdarúgók közül Henni Géza és Lóránt Gyula. "Henni... rendszeresen lázít a népi demokráciák és a Szovjetunió ellen. (...) Erkölcstelen, züllött, anyagias..." - írták. Ami Pedig Lórántot illeti: "1946-ban jött vissza Nyugatról, egy ideig Romániában élt. ő szervezte meg 1949-ben a válogatott futballcsapat disszidálását. Ezért internálva volt. Azóta gyakran beszél bizalmas körben a disszidálás lehetőségeiről."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Később Péter Gábor engedett, jóllehet a "jelöltek" közül néhányan - például Henni - itthon maradtak. Igaz a szövetségi kapitány ekkor már Grosicsban gondolkodott, helyettese pedig Gellér volt. (Henni 1951. október 14-én, a csehszlovákok elleni 2:1-e magyar győzelemmel zárult mérkőzésen védett utoljára a magyar válogatottban.) Nota bene: Szusza Ferenccel a ruhaszabó közölte, hogy nem megy Helsinkibe. Azok után, hogy fél évig kapta az ötezer kalóriás csomagokat. A ruháját átszabták Hidegkutira... (Szusza 1952. május 24-én Moszkvában játszott utoljára a válogatottban, s aztán legközelebb csak 1956. július 15-én a Népstadionban a lengyelek ellen, de akkor már Bukovi irányított.)

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Érdekes, hogy a sportvezetés a helsinki olimpián "csak" II-IV. helyezést várt a futballcsapattól, de az 1954-es világbajnokságon - joggal - már aranyérmet.


Folytatása következik. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dataspecial align=left width=250 height=20> </TD><TD class=dataspecial align=right width=250 height=20>http://www.sportmuzeum.hu/aranycsapat/bevezeto.php?page=2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sasocska (2007 Január 6)

II.rész.


<TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Kétségtelen, hogy a labdarúgótorna az 1952-es olimpia fő száma volt, amelyen a magyar válogatott elkápráztatta a világot. "A magyar-jugoszláv mérkőzés után játékosaink a pálya egyik sarkában felsorakoztak a salakon - írta a Népsport -, hogy a kis magyar szigetnek (atlétáknak, birkózóknak, vívóknak, öttusázóknak, céllövőknek) megköszönjék a lelkes, szívből jövő biztatást." Kevés ilyen nagy nevetős kép van a magyar sporttörténetben! Buzánszky nevet, talán ő a csapatból a legegyenesebb ("Te, engem így ismernek meg - mondta egyszer, egy öregfiúk meccsen -, ilyen kopaszon..."); Puskás egy lépéssel előbb, a sor előtt (valamivel mindig kitűnt), Beara kezébe lőtte a tizenegyenest és majdnem sírt, ő, aki túljárt a védők eszén, most már nevet - a gól szép volt, Öcsi! -; mellette Hidegkuti, az "Öreg" (hívták "Idegesnek" is), hát persze hogy nevet, ő volt a jobbszélső (ki érti ezt?); két hajtincs elöl, a Kocsisé, "Kocka" is önfeledt (Bozsik "Cucuval" 1976-ban Budapesten, hajtincsek elöl, az utolsó közös felvételük); a "Fekete párduc", Grosics (nyakába varrták, hogy miatta mentek el világbajnokságok) - nevet (ezen) a kapus (is); Zakariás öleli Grosicsot, Lórántot; Lóránt integet: "Köszönjük, gyerekek", nevet; Palotás az olaszok ellen történelmet csinált (Péter szíve nagyon hamar megállt), Palotás is nevet, Czibor gólja a végén, 2:0 a végén (nevet?); a csípőre tett kezű "Cucu", így áll sok képen, öregfiúk meccsen, Bozsik alig mosolygósan (sehol sem volt Csajkovszki a döntőn); Lantos: "Fiúk, köszönet a szigetnek!" - nevet.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>A hatósági emberek főnöke (később dolgozott a sporthivatalban is) egészen odáig ment, hogy egy piros sportkocsit vitt ki magával Helsinkibe. A magyar-jugoszláv döntő előtt odament Lóránt Gyulához és azt mondta neki:
- Lóránt elvtárs, ha megnyerik a meccset magának adom az autómat!
Vége volt a mérkőzésnek, nagy volt az öröm az öltözőben (is), egyszer csak megjelent a mi emberünk, és át akarta ölelni a balhátvédot. De Lóri megakadályozta?
- Stop! - kiáltotta -, ide a slusszkulcsot...
Vonattal vitték aztán haza az autót. Ez volt a válogatott játékos első automobilja.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>A helsinki ünnepi vacsorán a focisták szidták a rendszert. Bay Béla, a vívók szövetségi kapitánya megjegyezte: "Gyerekek, ti aztán mindent megkaptatok a rendszertől, nem szép tőletek, hogy szidjátok." "Béla bácsi - válaszolta egyikük -, azt hiszed, mi nem tudjuk, hogy te is földbirtokos voltál!?"

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Az olimpiát követő évben, 1953-ban az Európa Kupa döntőjére, a római stadionavatóra utazott a magyar válogatott és újabb nagy sikert aratva 3:0 arányban győzött. Hazafelé Velencéből indult a vonat. Már szálltak fel, a mozdonyvezető csak a jelre várt, de egy játékos hiányzott. Futótűzként terjedt el, hogy Puskás - mert ő volt a hiányzó - disszidált, és ott maradt Olaszországban. A két ávóst - állandó kísérőiket - elfogta a páni félelem. Valaki még rá is játszott. "Már biztosan nem jön, ne is várjuk, menjünk!" S ebbe a megfoghatlan rémületbe sétált be Puskás, és flegmán azt kérdezte:
- Mi van, azt hittétek, hogy leléptem? Elképzelhetjük, mi van, ha Puskás nem jön haza... Elcsavargott egy barátjával.
- A történtek után gyakran megesett - mesélte Hidegkuti -, hogy megbeszéltük, valamelyik játékos tűnjön el, mi meg majd óbégatunk: hej, X. vagy Y. nincsen sehol; biztosan disszidált. Az ávósok meg ilyenkor ugrottak.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Nem felejthetm azt a napot, amikor a rádió stúdiójában lemezt készítettünk a 6:3-ról. A közvetítés hangfoszlányaira úgy sereglettek a színészek, mint a virágra a méhek. És hallgatóztak. A harmadik gólnál aztán megszólalt Latinovits. "Történelmi lecke fiúknak" - mondta, s az Ady-vers címét citálta a folyosóra.
Ma már tudom: a lényeget mondta ki ezzel a három szóval. A Wembleyben ugyanis az a magyar csapat leckét adott az angoloknak abból a játékból, amelyet mégiscsak ők találtak ki. És megtörte a kilencvenéves hazai veretlenségüket! Innen már nem sok kellett ahhoz, hogy a győztes fiúkat hősöknek kiáltsuk ki.
És nem azok voltak? Beckenbauer is majd azoknak nevezi napjainkban azt a német csapatot, amely 1954. július 4-én a világbajnoki döntőben legyőzte a magyart.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>"Történelmi lecke fiúknak". A leckét addig kapta a világ (világbajnoki döntő ide vagy oda, egy-egy váratlan vereség vagy döntetlen ide vagy oda, és elsősorban 1954 után) amíg az aranycsapat uralkodott.
A helsinki olimpiát követően Barcs Sándor, a labdarúgó-szövetség akkori alelnöke jelentette a sporthivatal elnökének, Hegyi Gyulának, hogy meghívták a magyar csapatot a Wembleybe. Hegyi első rakciója az volt:
- Hű, az anyja istenit, az imperialistákhoz?! Nem fognak minket kiengedni.
- Gyula, jelentsd a pártnak - javasolta Barcs.
Farkas Mihály megkérdezte Hegyi Gyulától győzünk-e, mert akkor kinyílhat a kapu. Később Sebes Gusztáv azt mondta Farkas Mihálynak:
- Hát a futballban minden lehetséges. Különösen idegenben, és különösen a Wembleyben. Nem merem vállalni a felelősséget.
Aztán - ahogy már írtam - a Rákosival való találkozás döntött.
Hidegkuti említette egyszer római parti otthonában:
- A legnagyobb bókot életemben Puskástól kaptam. Azt mondta a 6:3 után: "Öreg, ma elsült a lábad!" (Hidegkuti három gólt lőtt.) Öcsi ritkán dicsért.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Az angolok a magyar csapatban egy hátravont középcsatárt kerestek. Puskás és Kocsis ment hátra, Hidegkuti előre. Az első húsz percben ezzel zavarták meg az angol védőket.
- Az angol-magyar előtt álltunk - mondta Hidegkuti. - Odajött hozzám Czibor. "Öreg - mondta -, akarod, hogy megnyerjük a meccset?" Micsoda kérdés - válaszoltam -, hogyne akarnám! "Akkor ezeknek a sz...oknak ne adja labdát!" Helyeslően bólogattam. Aztán Kocsis karolta át a vállamat. "Öreg - mondta -, akarod, hogy győzzünk?" Hát persze - nyugattam meg. "Akkor a Bolondnak ne adj labdát!... Majd mi ketten..." Rákacsintottam. Jött Öcsi. "Öreg, ne szólj senkinek, csak te meg én nyerhetjük meg a meccset!..." És ebben maradtunk.
És ez volt az egyik titok!

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Match of the Century - Az év század mérkőzése. Az elnevezés nem tőlünk származik. Az angol sajtó adta ezt a címet hetekekkel a találkozó előtt.
- Bozsik pályafutásának csúcsa a 6:3 - mondta sok évvel később Feleki. - Match of the Century nem lesz több. Jöhet bármi. Lehet világbajnokság vagy olimpia. "Barátságos" mérkőzés azóta sem volt ilyen kiélezett.
És Feleki Lászlónak igaza lett. Ma még inkább érezzük így, mint valaha.
A budapesti 7:1 csak ráadás. De milyen ráadás! És ami újfent sporttörténelem: ahogy a 6:3 után, most is verseket írtak a költők, prózát az írók. Hej, ha azok a versek ma meglennének, amelyeket a sportlap szerlesztőségébe küldtek be az ismeretlen szurkolók! S ha már a verseknél tartunk, a berni döntő után sem hallgatott a múzsa. Igaz, nem küldtek be hatszáz verset a Népsport szerkesztőségébe, mint tették a 6:3 idején. Szabó Lőrinc Vereség után című versének egy részletét citálom ide. (...) "Győztest tapsol az ég; én vesztes ügyet koszorúzok. - / Antik erények s Pindarosz / szárnyai csattogtak. Jós láng volt maga a Kezdet / (...) Régi dicsőségünk - tetszik, nem tetszik - a futball villámgömbjében tört ki az / éji homályból, és - tetszik, nem tetszik - arany volt, / Nap volt, ég s föld új csillaga: mai csupán, sport és játék, - de legenda! de jelkép! / de eredmény és a miénk!..."
S már itt vagyunk az 1954-es berni világbajnokságnál. Grosics Gyula mondta nemrégiben, hogy az aranycsapat az egyik évben (a 6:3 idején) megjárta a mennyországot és egy évvel később (a 2:3 idején) a poklot. De így ez túlságosan leegyszerűsített mutatvány, mert az aranycsapat a világbajnoki döntő elvesztése után is az maradt, amelyik korábban volt, és többször leírták és túlharsogták, hogy a világ legjobb csapata maradt.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Azt is leírták és pontokba foglalták, hogy milyen tényezők játszottak szerepet abban, hogy a magyar futballválogatott "csak" az ezüstérmet vehette át a svájci világbajnokságon. A döntő előtti éjszaka nagy zenebona volt (mert zenekari találkozóra gyűltek össze a különböző együttesek) a solothurni szálloda körül; a nehéz ág: Brazílián és Uruguayon is át kellett verekednie magát a társaságnak; az eső sem kedvezett a magyar együttesnek; a szerencsétlen összeállítás (Czibor lett a jobbszélső, s ez sokkolta a csapat tagjait); Puskás sérülése a nyugatnémetek elleni első mérkőzésen stb. Buzánszky szavaival: "Tehát a végén, majdnem azt lehet mondani, hogy semmi sem stimmelt. Magyarázhatja így az ember és úgy, de az igazságot kideríteni úgysem lehet. Sebes elméletileg jól sakkozott, de a gyakorlat nem őt igazolta."
- Azt hiszem, ha a két kapufa helyett, amit rúgtunk - magyarázta később Sebes -, a kapuba megy a labda, már minden jó lett volna. Hidegkuti nyolc méterről a kapufa belső élét találta el, s a labda nem kifelé vagy befelé pattant, hanem Turek ölébe. Pedig ezzel a góllal már 3:1 lett volna az eredmény. Kocsis pedig az eléje futó Turek fölött a felső kapufa belső élére fejelte a labdát - 2:2-es állásnál. Elnézte és rosszul alkalmazta Griffiths úr a lesszabályt Puskás harmadik góljánál. Ling úr megadta, de aztán a határbíróra nézett, aki lest látott, pedig nem volt les, és ezt igen sok nyugati újságíró megírta. Bozsiknál volt a labda, Puskás jó 25 méterre volt tőle, a német hátvédek előtt állt; mikor észrevette a lehetőséget, kiabált, Bozsik már rúgta is remek pontossággal... Puskás igen jó tempóban, az elrúgás pillanatában ugrott ki; mikor a német védelem észbe kapott, Öcsi már nyolc méterre volt Turek kapujától, s onnan helyezte a kapus mellett a hálóba a labdát.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Sok évvel később, amikor Kocsis Sanyi még élt, felkerestem őt Barcelonában, egy kis presszót vezetett, elbeszélgettünk. Az aranycsapat volt a téma. Ekkor kérdeztem rá arra: igaz-e, hogy a döntő előtti éjszaka néhány játékos későn tért nyugovóra. Nem válaszolt azonnal. Nagyot húzott a söröspoharából, majd letette, megtörülte a száját, felém fordult és csendesen azt mondta:
- Annak a csapatnak akkor is meg kellett volna nyernie a világbajnokságot...
Elfogadható válasz volt ez számomra, ugyanakkor beismerő; egy olyan futballista összegzése a döntő előtti eseményekről, aki meghatározó volt abban a válogatottban. Magyarul: belekapaszkodhatunk ebbe is, abba is, mint ahogy bele is kapaszkodtunk, de mit csináljunk, ha az égiek úgy döntöttek, hogy ez a világbajnok győzelem nem lesz a magyaré. És ez már a sport (a futball) természetrajzához tartozik.
Osztozom Esterházy Péter ítéletében, aki egy helyütt azt írta: "...tartom magamat régi szokásomhoz, kijelentvén, a magyarok győztek, győztünk, legendásan 3:2-re".

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ami viszont a korra jellemző volt, a világbajnoki vereségről jelentést kellett küldeni a pártnak, amit Rákosi kézjegyzével látott el és ajánlott a Politikai Bizottság tagjainak a figyelmébe. A jelentésben - többek között - ez állt: "...felülvizsgálatra szorul a magyar válogatott csapat edzésének rendszere és fegyelme is. Jelenleg ugyanis a csapat egyes régebbi tagjai között az a vélemény, hogy ,ők már öreg játékosok, tudják mennyit és mikor kell edzeni, és nincs szükségük arra, hogy edzésüket az edző utasításaira végezzék'. A gyakorlatban ez azt eredményezi, hogy egyes játékosok az állami edző utasításait nem hajtják végre, vagy nem azokat a gyakorlatokat végzik, amelyekre utasításokat kapnak. (...) A magyar válogatott csapat edzéstervének, taktikájának kialakításánál Sebes és Mándi elvtársak nem kérték ki megfelelően a kint lévő edzők véleményét."
A határozatban már így fogalmaznak: "Az OTSB vezetői súlyos politikai hibát követtek el, amikor nem szálltak erélyesen szembe a vb helytelen rendszerével, amikor hagyták, hogy a magyar válogatott nyilvánvaló szándékosságból a legnehezebb sorsolást kapja. Nem tiltakoztak Ling játékvezető személye ellen sem, pedig elfogultsága előttünk ismeretes volt. Mindez - habár sportbeli értéke a magyar labdarúgásnak soha nem látott mértékben emelkedett - politikai vereség volt a számunkra." 
És a hatalom szemszögéből a politikai vereség nagyobb, mint a pályán elvesztett mérkőzés.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Hogy mi volt az aranycsapat titka? Úgy vélem, Barcs Sándor adott erre legtalálóbb magyarázatot, amikor azt mondta:
- Hosszú időbe telt, amíg rájöttem, hogy mi a titok. Egyszerű! Két dolgot csinált az a magyar aranycsapat, amit eladdig senki. Ezért is szaladgáltak például szegény angolok úgy, mint pók a falon. Soha nem egymásnak... a legritkább esetben adták egymásnak a labdát, mindig az üres térbe..., és valaki már tudta, hogy oda kell indulnia. Ez az egyik. A másik pedig: korábban nagyon erősen kötöttek voltak a posztok. A balszélső a bal oldalon, a jobbszélső a jobb oldalon... De azok a játékosok állandóan csereberélték a helyüket. Hányszor előfordult, hogy Kocsis Sanyi a bal szélről, ballal beadta a labdát, és Czibor jobb lábbal, épphogy fölé lőtte a jobbösszekötő helyéről. Hányszor kiabálta Salamon Béla, a kor egyik nagyszerű komikusa, amikor Sándor elkalandozott: "Csikar, eridj haza, itt a postás!" És Nándi, akit nem Sebes vett rá arra, hogy hátra menjen... Jobbösszekötőt játszott a HAC-ban, a Herminamezei Atlétikai Clubban, s onnan igazolták le az MTK-ba. És állandóan hátulról indult, nála ez megszokás volt. Nem Bukovi és nem Sebes találta ki, hogy hátulról induljon. Na most, a szerencsétlen centerhalf, aki hozzászokott egy jó testes, erős centerhez, amikor körbenézett, nem talált vele szemben senkit. Csak az üres teret.
Érdekes, hogy a berni csatavesztés után szárnyra kaptak a legkülönbözőbb híresztelések, amelyek nem ültek el ma sem, sőt az ötvenedik évfordulón felerősödni látszanak. Annak idején nálunk az a pletyka terjedt el, hogy a németek borsókombájnokat adtak nekünk ingyen, hogy ne nyerjünk, Puskás pedig még évekig állította, hogy a németek doppingoltak. Természetesen nem kaptunk kombájnokat, és Puskás sem beszélt semmiféle doppingról. Viszont Sebes Gusztáv későbbi naplójegyzeteiben egy helyütt megemlíti: "Nagyon rossz hasonlat Herberger módszereit venni. ők doppingoltak, szerencsésen nyertek egy vb-t, más mentalitású játékosok. A vb után mink (sic!) 18 mérkőzésből egyet sem vesztettünk, ők 1954. VII. 5-től 1955. XI. 27-ig 18-ból 12-t..."

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dataspecial align=left width=250 height=20> Folytatása következik.http://www.sportmuzeum.hu/aranycsapat/bevezeto.php?page=1</TD><TD class=dataspecial align=right width=250 height=20>http://www.sportmuzeum.hu/aranycsapat/bevezeto.php?page=3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sasocska (2007 Január 6)

III.rész.


<TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Ami a doppingot illeti: ez sohasem bizonyosodott be, jóllehet annak idején nem voltak a maihoz hasonló ellenőrző vizsgálatok. Az ötvenedik évfordulóhoz közeledve valamelyik nyugati lap újból felvetette, hogy a német csapat világbajnoki címe az ajzószereknek is köszönhető. A vád élénk visszhangot váltott ki német és magyar földön egyaránt. Megszólaltak a még élő, akkori főszereplők (sajnos, már kevesen vannak) és az utódok. És mindkét oldalon cáfolták a rágalmakat. Megszólalt többek között Beckenbauer, a németek későbbi világbajnok futballistája is. Azt mondta:
- Ne vegyék el hőseinktől azt, ami az övék.
A média néha, kínjában, olyan témákat dob felszínre, amelyektől újabb olvasókat és példányszámnövekedést remél. Aztán szálldogálnak olyan hírek is, amelyekre mindig lesz "vevő". Hogy ugyanis a magyar csapat tagjai Mercedeseket kaptak azért, hogy átengedték a győzelmet a németeknek... Balgaság.
Tény viszont - ahogy Sebes Gusztáv is írta -, hogy az 1954-es világbajnokság után nem tört meg a magyar aranycsapat lendülete és egymás után aratták fényes győzelmeiket, ahogy a "világ legjobb csapatának" illett. Egy-egy döntetlen csúszott csak be (az osztrákok és a szovjetek ellen idegenben), amikor 1955 szeptemberében a szovjet válogatott először jött Budapestre. A szurkolók körében elterjedt, hogy a szovjetek ellen nem szabad győzni. (1952 májusában Moszkvában: Moszkva-válogatott-Magyarország 1:1; néhány nappal később: Moszkva-válogatott-Magyarország 2:1.) Buzánszky Jenő, az aranycsapat egykori játékosa szerint rettentő durva mérkőzés volt mind a kettő.
- Mi lehetett a durvaság oka? - kérdeztem.
- Az olimpia - felelte. - A magyar csapat már ért el eredményeket, a szovjetek pedig meg akarták mutatni... Hogy mondjam? A szovjet felsőbbrendűségi érzés benne volt mindenben; a sportban is. Hogy igenis ők a legjobbak. Erőfelmérő, erőfitogtató mérkőzés volt. Egy tény: nagyon kemény meccs volt. Az oroszokkal mindig nagyon kemény meccseket vívtunk. 1955-ben a Népstadionban is. Habár - Sebes Guszti bácsival az élen - azt lehet mondani, hogy dupla prémiumot ígértek.
- A szovjetek ellen?
- Igen. Az volt a politkusok célja, és Guszti bácsié is, hogy megverjük az oroszokat, és a magyar közvéleménynek be tudjuk bizonyítani: mendemonda, hogy nem győzhetünk ellenük.
- Mennyi volt az a dupla?
- Hát ez az, amit mi sem tudtunk. Mert nekünk sohasem mondták meg, hogy ennyi és ennyi pénzért játszunk. Akkoriban ezt nem lehetett! Egyet viszont tudtunk: ha nyerünk, akkor kapunk prémiumot. De mindig takarékbetétkönyvben fizettek. Ha kinyitottad, akkor megtudtad, mennyi pénz van benne. S ha úgy gondoltad, kevés, mehettél panaszra a jóistenhez.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>A mérkőzés krónikájához tartozik, hogy a 87. percig 1:0-ra vezetett a szovjet válogatott, de aztán Puskás tizenegyesből egyenlített és ez maradt a végeredmény. Ha Puskás azt a tizenegyest három perccel a mérkőzés vége előtt nem lövi be, a mai napig nem mosták volna le a csapatról, hogy lefeküdtek a szovjeteknek!
A pénzről még annyit, hogy a világhírű magyar játékosok néhány dollár zsebpénzt kaptak, miközben engedélyezték a csempészést, amely szintén a legendárium része volt 1954 végéig, illetve 1955-ig. Némelyik játékos írásos szerződést kötött egyik-másik vállalattal, és nagy mennyiségű árut szállított a nyugat-európai mérkőzésekről. Hidegkuti egy alkalommal olyan sok kötőtűvel érkezett meg a budapesti pályaudvarra, hogy a hordár is alig tudta a böröndjeit felemelni. És ez nem mese, hanem valóság. De se szeri sem száma a nejlonharisnyáknak, a japán kendőknek, a zsilettpengéknek stb., amelyekkel idehaza - az üzérek segítségével - kereskedtek. Miközben az Államvédelmi Hatóság számára semmi sem maradt rejtve...
Ennek a következménye lett Grosics eltiltása, akit egyenesen kémkedéssel vádoltak és meghurcoltak, és az 1954. november 14-i budapesti osztrák-magyar után "szabadságoltak"; ebből az ügyből eredt Gellér kiebrudálása, továbbá - személyi okokból - Czibor félreállítása. A kapus posztján Sebes kipróbálta Faragót, a salgótarjáni Oláh I. Gézát, a pécsi Dankát, Fazekast, mígnem visszatérhetett Gellér, védett a dorogi Ilku is, aztán visszajött Grosics is, amikor már Bukovi Márton volt a szövetségi kapitány.
Közben bekövetkezett egy hullámvölgy, amely 1956. február 19-én - függetlenül a körülményektől - az isztambuli vereséggel kezdődődött (1:3) és a Népstadionban, a csehszlovákok elleni 2:4-es kudarccal folytatódott, a harmadik vereséget pedig a belgáktól szenvedte el Brüsszelben a csapat 1956. június 3-án (4:5). A portugáliai döntetlen aztán megpecsételte Sebes sorsát, akit Bukovi Márton váltott fel a szövetségi kapitányi székben.
Elgondolkozatató, amit Kreisz László dr. az 1956. február 3-tól március 1-ig tartó török-szíriai és libanoni túráról papírra vetett. Ebben - egyebek mellett - azt írja: "Sportorvosi szempontból fel kell hívnom az illetékesek figyelmét néhány játékosra. 1./ Puskás Ferenc: Elhízott, nagy súlyfeleslege van. Az étkezésben, ivásban nem tud mértéket tartani, dacára annak, hogy a meggyőzés minden érvét felhasználtuk, hogy felvilágosítsuk hibáiról. Edzéseit nem rendszeresen tartja, kedvetlenül [végzi], és csak az általa jónak tartott edzésmódszert alkalmazza, ami mélyen visszavetette condiciójában. Gyorsaságából, robbanékonyságából már alig van valami, és ha így halad, legnagyobb sajnálatunkra, hamar befejezi pályafutását. [Ismerjük a folytatást! - K. A.] Pedig aki végigment vele ezen a túrán, szinte elképedt, és nem tudott magához térni azon az óriási népszerűségen, ami ezt a játékost itt a Közel-Keleten övezte. Uralkodók, színészek, politikusok vagy sportolók népszerűsége meg sem közelíti Puskás népszerűségét, Puskás nagyságát. 2./ Czibor Zoltán hasonló Puskához. Komolytalan az edzésben, életmódban. Alkoholfogyasztása mérték nélküli, és a kollektív érzés teljes hiánya áll fenn..." Stb.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Bukovival ismét felfelé ívelt a válogatott eredménygörbéje, amikor kitört az 1956-os forradalom, amely hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy a csapat több meghatározó személyisége (Puskás, Kocsis, Czibor) a Honvéd brüsszeli BEK-mérkőzését, illetve a dél-amerikai túrát követően nem tért haza.
Bozsik viszon hazajött, s ő lett az "új" csapat frontembere.
Vele kapcsolatban mondta Szepesi György 1979-ben:
- Nagyon szép volt "Cucutól", hogy nemcsak visszatért, hanem vállalta harmincon felül is azt a borzasztó terhet, ami 1956 után az új magyar csapat kialakításával járt. Fájdalmas, hogy ott voltunk 1958-ban a 16-os döntőben, s aztán... a többi már közismert. Vállalta azt is, hogy középcsatár legyen! 1959-ben a magyar válogatott kitűnő teljesítménnyel újra az élre került Európában. A Bukovi-Baróti-Lakat hármas mellett Bozsiké volt a főszerep. "Cucu" is ott állt a korményrúdnál. Az 1949-ben lezuhant olasz válogatottat tíz évig nem tudták pótolni. Mi három év alatt feltornáztuk magunkat. Ebben nagy érdemei vannak Bozsiknak, Grosicsnak, Sándornak, Budainak, Hidegkutinak és Tichynek. És Bozsik sokat póbált szíve talán itt tört meg...

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Röviden ez a magyar aranycsapat története. Sokszor felvetődött, hogy mi van, ha nincs az 1956-os forradalom és együtt maradnak. Meggyőződésem - és ebben nem vagyok egyedül -, hogy az 1958-as világbajnokságon megszerezték volna az aranyérmet! Ha belehalnak is. De hát ahogy mondani szokás, a sors könyvében másként volt megírva.

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datatext width=500 height=20>Simone de Beauvoir francia írónő jegyzi meg egy helyütt: "Ha elég hosszú ideig élsz, látni fogod, hogy minden győzelem végül vereséggé változik." Hérakleitosz nagy becsületszavában viszont azt igéri: Vesztünk, vesztünk, de az egész át fog fordulni az ellenkező irányba. Kevés az ilyen szép vigasztalás, őszülő főnek főleg.
Most kinek higgyünk? Csak az bizonyos, hogy az aranycsapat léte - örök.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#990000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dataspecial align=left width=250 height=20> </TD><TD class=dataspecial align=middle width=250 height=20>Kő András</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dataspecial align=left width=250 height=20> </TD><TD class=dataspecial align=middle width=250 height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dataspecial align=left width=250 height=20>http://www.sportmuzeum.hu/aranycsapat/bevezeto.php?page=2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Január 9)

Hajrá Chelsea!!!!!!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 11)

Tommyboy88 egyetértek, de ha így haladnak, zsinórban harmadszor nem lesznek bajnokok. 
Na, de az is igaz, hogy mind a 4-et nem nyerhetik meg. Még versenyben vannak a bajnokságon kívűl a Liga kupában, FA kupában és a BL-ben.
Valamelyik csak összejön.


----------



## lizbel (2007 Január 12)

Mit gondoltok, kit rúg ki hamarabb Abramovic? Morinho-t vagy Sevcsenkót?


----------



## merson (2007 Január 12)

Lampard, szerintem a Chelsea elégedjen meg vmelyik nemzeti kupával, mert a bajnokság és a BL nem lesz az övé! Kezd romlani a csapategység!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 14)

merson, tavaly és tavalyelőtt is megelégedett sajnos csak egy kupával, mivelhogy bajnokságot nyertek, de nyilván mindig többet szeretne az ember. Sajna, a bajnokságot eléggé elszúrták, meg lett volna az esélyük a felzárkózásra, saját hibájuk miatt másodikak. 
Azonban szeretném, ha most BL-t nyernének, és ha a Liga kupát és az FA kupát megnyerik, akkor "lemondok" a bajnoki címről. 
Lizbelnek üzenem, hogy sajnos, valószínűbb, hogy Sevcsenkot tartja meg Abramovics - mármint ha választania kell, és persze ha Sevcsenko is maradni akar.


----------



## madamo (2007 Január 25)

Freestyle football bemutató


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 3)

Barátaim!
Csak hogy frissüljünk...!
Február 2.-án a Catania-Palermo Serie A meccsen és utána botrány tört ki,
majd utcai zavargás lett a vége, még rendőr is meghalt!
Ennek hatására az olasz szövetség törölte a hétvége összes mérkőzését,
a hétközi válogatott mérkőzéssel egyetemben.
Hogy ezek a taljánok nem férnek a bőrükbe...?
Ahhoz képest, hogy világbajnokok, velejéig romlott a hátországuk!
Egyébként kedvenc csapatom, az F. C. Barcelona jelenleg kissé gyengélkedik, de Eto'o és Messi most fog visszatérni a csapathoz,
úgyhogy bizakodom!
A Bayern München edzőt váltott. Felix Magathot Ottmar Hitzfeld váltotta,
de vele is kikaptak a "Bőrnadrágosok" 3-0-ra a Nürnbergtől.
Egyelőre ennyi Krojftól.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 5)

Hát igen, ez elég szégyen, hogy egy olyan focimultal rendelkező ország mint Olaszország focinélkül maradjon....csakhogy szerintem ezzel nem a randalízók vannak megbüntetve, hanem a fociszeretők és a futbalisták....sajnos.
Krojf, én is a Barca-nak drukkolok, és a vasárnapi bajnokit látva....hát nagyon nagy szükség van már Eto´o-ra és Messi-re, mert valahogy ki van égve a csapat, remélem ők ketten felrázzák a többieket.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 6)

sziasztok, focikedvelők.....ma egy jó kis mecs van kilátasban....21.00 Brazília - Portugália.....remélem szép kis focit látunk majd, frappáns megoldásokkal.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 6)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters (ezt fordítsa már le valaki nekem)

Egyébként samsongabitól akarom kérdezni, hogy a brazíl-portugál meccset adja valamelyik televízió?


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 6)

lampard írta:


> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters (ezt fordítsa már le valaki nekem)
> 
> Egyébként samsongabitól akarom kérdezni, hogy a brazíl-portugál meccset adja valamelyik televízió?



szóval a fordítás kb. annyi, hogy az üzenet amit írtál túl rövid....hosszabítsd(ezt nem tudom így-e kell írni) meg legaláb 1 betűvel.

A brazil-portugál-t nálunk(szlovákiában) a sport1 adja 21től élőben...nálatok nem tudom


----------



## citrom74 (2007 Február 7)

Hajrá Ferencváros


----------



## citrom74 (2007 Február 7)

http://www.ftc.hu/


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 7)

Köszi Samsongabi, azt hittem Magyarországról írsz, és azt hittem műsorváltozás van, nálunk ugyanis a Sport1 az angol-spanyol meccset adja, így én azt fogom nézni. 
Jó szurkolást Neked, és győzzön a kedvenc csapatod!


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 7)

lampard írta:


> Köszi Samsongabi, azt hittem Magyarországról írsz, és azt hittem műsorváltozás van, nálunk ugyanis a Sport1 az angol-spanyol meccset adja, így én azt fogom nézni.
> Jó szurkolást Neked, és győzzön a kedvenc csapatod!



Hát azért jobb focit vártam ettől a mecstől....az első félidő az elég pörgős is volt....a végeredmény: BRA-POR: 0:2....ez volt a brazilok első veresége Dunga kapitány vezetése alatt.

Na és akkor ma Anglia - Spanyolország....Lampard, gondolom ezt már fogod nézni, magyarországon is a sport1-en lesz.


----------



## mihalys (2007 Február 7)

Senkinembeszél a híres Ciprusi kiállásunkról?


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 7)

Hát, nem láttam a meccset szerencsére....nem lehetett valami nagy eresztés....de ez már szörnyű, hogy egy ciprusi válogatottat sem képesek megverni


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Február 7)

Na de ma azért javítottak a fiúk....Hungary - Latvia: 2 - 0


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 7)

Természetesen megnézem a meccset, de kétségeim vannak a győzelemről (mármint Anglia győzelméről), ugyanis a selejtezők során Anglia nem remekelt. Az az egy lehet számomra ún. remény, hogy Spanyolország válogatott szinten nem szokott brillírozni.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Hát a ciprusiak elleni újabb kudarcot elnézve nem nagyon lesz újabb Aranycsapat


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Nyertek is a spanolok egy szép góllal!


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Bocsánat spanyolok!


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Az angoloknak nem volt vezéregyéniségük ma sem.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

ez a gond a magyar csapattal is, nincs ember aki a sok fiatalt összefogná.


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Aranycsapat csak egy volt!


----------



## ett (2007 Február 8)

*Aranycsapat*

Ha lesz is, én már nem érem meg!


----------



## mihalys (2007 Február 8)

*priskin*

priskin lóő csak gólt?
szomorú


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

Aranycsapat már nem lesz,de a fiatalok még érhetnek el nagy sikereket szerintem.
Szerintetek megnőttek az EB rendezési esélyeink most,hogy az olaszoknál áll a bál?


----------



## knmano (2007 Február 10)

Szerintem Morinho elmegy magától is,mert már nem bírja a nagy nyomást.
Sevcsenko nem sokat ér,kár volt érte kiadni 45 millió eurót,a vb-n sem csinált semmit.


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 12)

csak most csatlakoztam a fórumhoz
kösz a tájékoztatást sasocsaka, érdekes írás


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 12)

citrom74 írta:


> Hajrá Ferencváros


osztom véleményem
Hajrá FRADI!


----------



## pocka (2007 Február 12)

Magyarországon nem teljesen jó a foci...


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 14)

No, fradisták, egymásra találtunk. Én ugyanis Loki szurkoló vagyok, és bizonyára tudjátok milyen jó hangulatú meccsek szoktak lenni Debrecenben, ha jön a Fradi. 
Igaz ebben az évben kimaradt, de remélem hamarosan összejön ismét.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 14)

Vannak kétségeim, mármint a rendezési jog sikeréről. 
Az is eszembejutott, hogy talán azért adják az olaszoknak, hogy most ott is sok gond adódott, és nehogy leszakadjanak a nagyoktól. 
Szerintem a felsőbb vezetésnek még mindig nagyobb érdeke, hogy az olasz bajnokság meghatározó legyen, minthogy mi valamelyest el kezdjük a felzárkózást.


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 14)

én is remélem hogy megjönn majd az MLSZ esze, feltéve hogy van ott egyáltalán ész
hiányoznak a rangadók


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 14)

pocka írta:


> Magyarországon nem teljesen jó a foci...


sajnos tényleg nem olyan jó
pedig az után pótlásunk mindig is jóvolt, csak hogy a felnőtt csapadba általában a pénzesek, s nem a tehetségesek kerülnek be


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 15)

Komáim!
Bizony, Magyarországon valóban nincs foci!
Amikor még nagybátyám, Dunai II. Antal olimpiai bajnok lett, akkor még
valóban más volt a leányzó fekvése!
Valamitől van, hogy én is az F. C. Barcelona szurkolója vagyok!
Fűzte ide Krojf koma.


----------



## Zétény (2007 Február 15)

Tényleg nagyon gyenge lett nálunk a foci. Utánpótlás szinten esetleg ott vagyunk, voltunk, azonban ez kevés, még azokból a játékosokból, akik utánpótlás szinten a legjobbak között voltak, sem lesz akár egy középszintű európai csapat játékosa. Ez pedig szerintem egyértelműen az edzők, vezetők, menedzserek hibája és felelőssége!


----------



## kisherceg (2007 Február 15)

Komoly esélyünk lehet a futball-Eb-rendezésre

2007. február 15., csütörtök, 17:19 

javascript:novel();javascript:open_doc('http://origo.h...y.html&title='+ tit +'&temp=sport', 365, 430)javascript:setPrintStyleSheet('print'); 

<SCRIPT src="/images/kozos/font-size.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><BEVEZETO>"Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) illetékes bizottsága nagyon elégedett volt a magyar-horvát 2012-es Európa-bajnoki pályázattal, úgy érzem, mi készítettük el a legjobb anyagot" - mondta Kisteleki István, a magyar szövetség elnöke (MLSZ).
</BEVEZETO>
*A 2012-es kontinensvetélkedő megrendezésére kandidáló országok csütörtökön nyújtották be azokat a kiegészítéseket, melyeket a tavaly már elkészült anyagokhoz az UEFA kért.*


"Jelzésértékű, hogy csak a magyar és horvát szövetséget képviselték az elnökök a mai prezentáción, Ukrajnából adminisztrátorok érkeztek, a lengyelek nem küldtek képviselőt, igaz, ott egyelőre a szövetség sem létezik, míg Olaszország szintén a szövetség néhány munkatársát küldte el Svájcba" - mondta az MLSZ vezetője.
"Nagyon nagy sikert aratott, hogy a dokumentumokat egy fiókos kisszekrénybe tettük, minden téma külön fiókba került. Hivatalosan természetesen senki nem mondhat semmit, de különböző jelek alapján nyugodtan kijelenthető, hogy nagyon jól állunk. Az áprilisi, cardiffi végrehajtó bizottsági ülésig arra kell nagyon figyelnünk, hogy elkerüljük az olyan ügyeket, melyeknek nincs köze a futballhoz és veszélyeztethetik a pályázatunk sikerét."
Kisteleki hozzátette: az UEFA technikai bizottsága két hétig tanulmányozza a beadott anyagokat, majd egy elemzést készít, melyet elküld a helyszínről döntő végrehajtó bizottsági tagok részére.
Bizakodva nyilatkozott az esélyekről Vlatko Markovic, a horvát szövetség elnöke is. "Jobb pályázati anyagot nem lehetett készíteni. A két szövetség között végig példaértékű volt az együttműködés, a kandidálást előkészítő szervezőbizottságok is emberfeletti teljesítményt nyújtottak. Nyugodtan várhatjuk a döntést, mert ha esetleg nem is kapjuk meg az Eb-t, akkor sem kell vesztesnek éreznünk magunkat, hiszen amit lehetett, azt megtettük. Nyugodt lelkiismerettel és nagyon bizakodva várjuk a helyszín kijelölését."
(MTI)


----------



## Zétény (2007 Február 16)

szerintem meglesz a foci eb, most minden nagyon együtt van a rendezéshez, jó a pályázó partner, most legyőzhetők a riválisok


----------



## flemá (2007 Február 16)

Real Madrid, siempre fieles 
Ne ragadjunk le a magyar maszlagnál


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 18)

Sajnos Real Madrid meccset egyre kevesebbet látok, mert vagy a Sport2 adja, vagy a Sportklub, és ezt egyiket sem adja a kábelszolgáltatónk, csak a Sport1-et, de akkor ha Real drukker vagy flemá, megírhatnád, hogy tényleg piros lapot érdemelt-e Beckham?


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 18)

lampard Koma!
Rá se ránts, a Barca is kikapott a Valenciától...!
Így nehéz lesz szerdán a Liverpoolt a BL-ben legyűrni, de nem adom fel
a reményt!
Minden körülmények ellenére:-Visca, Barca! Visca, Catalunya!
Rezegte ide Krojf koma.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 21)

Krojf, épp az bosszant, hogy nem tudta kihasználni a Real, hogy bukott a Barcelona, csak 0-0-t játszottak. Tegnap láttam a BL meccsüket, hát kár volt azért a második gólért, amit kaptak. 
Sajna, a Chelsea meccs csak felvételről lesz, de elismerem, hogy most topon van a Barca-Liverpool, főleg annak fényében, hogy züllöttek a liverpooliak, és ha nem nyernek, nagy büntetésre számíthatnak.


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 23)

A Chelsea-ről csak annyit, hgoy míg az olaszoknál az Inter játsza a Real Madridot, addig az angoloknál a Chelsea. Nem kritizálni akarom őket, de nem vagyok valami Real kedvelő, így a Chelsea-t sem nagyon szeretem. Sokkal jobban szeretem, amikor még régebben Zola és Hasselbainkkel mindössze csak a legjobb 16ig jutottak, de káprázatos focival. Azért most ezzel a 2:2-es otthoni eredménnyel elég rosszul állnak.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 25)

Ami viszont jó hír a Chelsea szurkolóknak, hogy ma megnyertük a Liga kupát az Arsenal ellenében 2-1-re.


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

mit látok?? már itt is szidják a chelsea-t! nem baj azok akik csak a chelsea ellen uszitanak nem lehetnek csak egyszerű irigyek


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

igen jó kis meccs volt főleg a végjáték csakhát szegény terry


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

ma pedig bl meccsek!! érdekes párharc lesz a Pool-Barca a Lyon-Roma és a Real-Bayern


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 9)

A Real kiesését sajnálom, de annak kimondottan örülök, hogy a Chelsea továbbjutott, és ma már azt is tudjuk, hogy a Valencia lesz a következő ellenfele.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Március 9)

Komáim!
Közép európai idő szerint szombaton este 22:00 órától a Nou Campból
F. C. Barcelona-Real Madrid El Clásico következik!
Magyar nyelven élőben a Sportklubon!
Visca, Barca! Visca, Catalunya!
Jelezte ezt Krojf.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Március 9)

Komáim!
El Clásico műholdról élőben: Al Jazeera Sport2, Arena Home, B92 TV, Boom Sport, Canal+Poland, Canal+Sport(francia), DigitAlb Premium 1, HRT 2,
Kanal 5 (dán), La Sexta, MTV Hayat BiH, MTV Turkey, MTV+ Football,
Sky Calcio 2, Sky Sport Italia 2, Sky Sports 1(UK), Sky Sports HD, Sport1
(cseh), Sport1(holland), Sport1(ukrán), Sport 5, Sport TV2, 
Supersport 1 Nova, Supersport 7 SA, Supersport 8 SA, Tippeliga 1, TV4+.
Hölgyeim És Uraim!
Tessék választani!
Segített ebben Krojf koma.


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 9)

Krojf koma! Dícséretes a segítőkészséged, hogy felsoroltad a csatornákat, hogy hol *lehetne *nézni a meccset, de ez szerintem mind fizetős, és a kábeltársaságok kegyén múlik, mit adnak a népnek otthoni használatra. 
Sajnálattal mondom, hogy én egyiket sem tudom nézni.
Úgyhogy aki nézi, annak jó szurkolást!


----------



## Krojf (2007 Március 10)

Komáim!
F. C. Barcelona-Real Madrid: 3:3.
Gólszerzők: 0:1:van Nistelrooy, 1:1:Messi, 1:2:van Nistelrooy, 2:2: Messi,
2:3: Sergio Ramos, 3:3: Messi.
Kiállítva: Oleguer Presas Renom.
Fűzte ide Krojf koma.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Március 11)

Nem semmi mecs volt...főleg az első félidő....kár hogy ki lett alítva az a "nemtudom miért játszó" Oleguer...úgy a második félidő is jobb lett volna, szerintem


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 20)

Hello mindenkinek!

Szerintem az angol bajnokság a legjobb! Én egy angol bajnoki után már nem bírom megnézni semmilyen más bajnokság meccseit, a színvonal alacsonyabb mindenhol!


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Április 18-án kiderül, hogy ki nyeri a foci EB rendezéssi jogát. Drukkoljon mindenki a Magyarországnak és Horvátországnak! Remélem egy kicsit bekeülünk a világ híreibe, nem úgy, mint a két ünnepen március 15-én és október 23-án.


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Jó lenne megnyerni, az olaszokat és az ukrán-lengyel felet megverni!


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Drukkoljon mindenki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Hajrá!


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Ez a Manchester Utd.-Roma 7-1 nagyon csúnya.


----------



## Lala39 (2007 Április 16)

zsiber írta:


> Ez a Manchester Utd.-Roma 7-1 nagyon csúnya.


 
Igen, és elveszítettem a fogadást.


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 17)

A Chelsea címerei:


----------



## platon (2007 Április 17)

Foci EB rendezés. Ez a remény is elszállt


----------



## platon (2007 Április 17)

Puli és Dalmata, a horvát-magyar EB kabalaállatai - visszakerülnek a szekrénybe 
Kép: AFP 
Lengyelország és Ukrajna közös pályázatát hirdették ki győztesnek az UEFA cardiffi tanácskozásán. A 2012-es labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság rendezési jogát Magyarország sorozatban harmadszor bukta el, ráadásul kifejezetten megalázó módon: egy voksot sem kaptunk, így már első körben megszületett a végeredmény. Mindenki nagyon csalódott...


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 18)

Én is csalódott vagyok, hogy nem kaptuk meg a rendezés jogát, bár számomra az, hogy nem kaptunk egyetlen szavazatot sem, inkább azt jelenti, hogy fontos volt az a tény, hogy a bizottságban volt ukrán tag is (még ha nem is szavazhatott), és nem a prezentáció volt számukra fontos, hanem az üzlet, hogy minél nagyobb létszámú ország nyerjen, hogy az UEFA is pénzénél legyen.


----------



## platon (2007 Április 20)

Vége 
Népszabadság • Sárközy Tamás • 2007. április 20.



- Aztán kiiktattuk a fociból a leggyengébb láncszemet, és kiderült, hogy így is működik! 

Április 18-án az UEFA kimondta a döntést: a 2012-es Eb-t Lengyelország és Ukrajna rendezheti meg. A magyar pályázat harmadszor is vesztett. Felébredhetünk. 




Pedig szép álom volt. A magyar sportnak jó lett volna, ha nyerünk, mert a négy megépítendő ultramodern stadionnal felvezethettük volna az olimpia megrendezését. Jó lett volna a rendező városoknak, amelyek az Eb-hez kapcsolódva olyan infrastrukturális fejlesztést hajthattak volna végre, amelyre egyébként reményük sincs. Végül hosszabb távon használt volna az egész országnak: autópálya-építés, repülőterek, szállodák, idegenforgalom és az országimázs javulása. A magyar pályázat - szakértők szerint - magasan a legszínvonalasabb volt, Gyárfás Tamás a magyar szervezőbizottság élén a PR magasiskoláját mutatta be: majdnem el tudta adni a semmit. 

Jól tetszenek érteni: a magyar pályázatot csodás buborék vette körül, de mögötte csak egy súlyos államháztartási hiánynyal küzdő kormány és nem kevésbé súlyos forráshiánnyal hadakozó városok voltak. Nincs egyetlen pályánk, amely megfelelne az UEFA követelményeinek. A Budapestet körülvevő körgyűrű nemcsak a nevében nullás: lassított felvételként épül, éppúgy, mint a 4-es metró. Balkáni állapotokat idéző kátyús utcák, hiányos szállodakapacitás Budapesten, illetve a rendező városokban. A Dunán kevés a híd, csekély a repülőterek befogadóképessége, az autópályák hiányosak, és minőségük sem megfelelő. Az országban óriási társadalmi-politikai feszültségek tapasztalhatók. A legsebezhetőbb pont persze a finanszírozás: az Eb-rendezés hosszú távon hoz hasznot, a költségeket viszont az előkészítés szakaszában kell viselni. 

De, mondjuk, mindez 2012-ig megoldható lett volna. Az uniós fejlesztési pénzek bevonásával elvileg létrejöhetett volna az infrastruktúra. Az EU a konvergenciaprogram ellenére elnézte volna nekünk a stadionépítéseket. A költségeket a központi költségvetés talán képes lett volna elviselni. (Ugye mindenki tudja, hogy a betervezett költségnek legalább a dupláját kellett volna elkölteni, és hogy az önkormányzatok aligha tudták volna teljes egészében fedezni a rájuk eső részt.) Tételezzük fel, hogy képesek lettünk volna a csodára, és nem kellett volna szégyenszemre egy-két év múlva visszamondani a rendezést, súlyosan károsítva Magyarország nemzetközi tekintélyét. 

Pályázatunk igazi gyengéje maga a magyar labdarúgás, amely mintegy harminc éve egyre rosszabb állapotba kerül, amelynek sportszakmai, gazdasági, vezetési, szervezési és erkölcsi válsága egyre mélyül, eredményei egyre rosszabbak. 

Úgy pályáztunk, hogy nemcsak stadionunk, hanem válogatottunk sincs (l. Málta). A magyar álprofi bajnokság színvonala nevetséges, "élcsapataink" már júliusban kipotyognak az európai kupákból (l. a vaduzi hősöket). A magyar labdarúgók többsége képzetlen, mentálisan gyenge. Ennek pedig az elsődleges oka a katasztrofálisan gyenge edzői munka, elsősorban az utánpótláscsapatoknál. A magyar edzők jelentős része szakmailag is, erkölcsileg is képtelen a gyerekek nevelésére, a korszerű labdarúgás alapjainak megtanítására. Külföldre menő vélt, illetve valódi tehetségeink rendszeresen megsérülnek, tartaléksorba, alacsonyabb osztályba szorulnak. 

A magyar labdarúgásban - csekély kivétellel - elfogyott a valódi néző, alig van valódi szponzor és befektető. Az első és a másodosztályban papíron labdarúgó-vállalkozások indulnak, de ezek többségében nem valódi vállalkozások, a szponzorok jelentős része nem valódi szponzor, a befektetők többsége álbefektető, akik előbb akarnak kivenni, mint betenni. A szocializmus álamatörizmusra épült Potemkin-falvába költözött a gátlástalan vadkapitalizmus. A profi bajnokság álprofi bajnokság, a valódi profi követelmények teljesítésére csak négy-hat csapat képes. A korrupció, a pénzmosás, a színlelt szerződések tömege, az amatőrszabály rendszeres megszegése, az indulási jog átjátszása, a bunda, illetve a fogadási csalás állandó gyanúja határozza meg labdarúgásunk mindennapjait. Az omladozó lelátókon vandálok tobzódnak, a meccs nem kulturált családi szórakozás, mint Nyugaton. És ebből a borzalomból még mindig igen jól megél néhány ezer ember, kiröhögve a társadalmi felháborodást. 

Ezzel a labdarúgással akartunk mi Eb-t rendezni, amelyen a rendező jogán elindulhatott volna a magyar válogatott. Az államnak ki kellett volna fizetnie a labdarúgással összefüggő adósságokat (l. fejlesztési kötvény), a sportágba bele kellett volna nyomnia egy csomó közpénzt. Az Eb-pályázatot az MLSZ nem használta fel a gyökeres megújulásra, ellenkezőleg, minden szennyet el lehetett dugni azzal az érveléssel, hogy bármely "botrány" veszélyeztetheti az Eb-pályázat sikerét. Az olaszokat vagy a lengyeleket bezzeg nem gátolta a rendcsinálásban ez a megfontolás. 

Ennek most azonban vége. Már nem lehet többé az Eb-pályázattal takarózni. A magyar labdarúgást igenis meg kell tisztítani, hogy mire a végre létrejött labdarúgó-akadémiákon felnő az új nemzedék, ne ebbe a tisztátalan közegbe kerüljön. Nagy igazság ugyanis, hogy aki korpa közé keveredik, megeszik a disznók. 

A magyar sport érdeke, hogy a labdarúgás, amely a legtöbb igazolt sportolóval rendelkezik, ne fertőző góc legyen, ne devalválja egész sportéletünket, hanem ismét húzóágazattá váljon. A magyar sport állami és társadalmi vezetésének ezért segítséget kell nyújtania a labdarúgás megújításához. De jelentős érdeke a magyar gazdaságnak is, hogy legyen igazi labdarúgóüzlet, hogy legyen értelme a labdarúgásba befektetni, a labdarúgásban reklámozni, szponzorálni. Ehhez azonban a magyar labdarúgás vezetését, szervezeti felépítését és működési módját gyökeresen meg kell változtatni. Akik eddig a magyar labdarúgást vezették, igenis erkölcsi felelősséggel tartoznak a társadalomnak a harminc éven át tartó zuhanásért. Éppen ezért az MLSZ élére külső, nagy tekintélyű embereknek kell kerülniük, elsősorban a magyar gazdasági vezetők köréből, akik elvégzik a válságmenedzselést, helyreállítják a pénzügyi egyensúlyt, megszüntetik az erkölcsi eróziót. Aki az elmúlt évtizedekben vezető volt a magyar labdarúgásban, erre a feladatra alkalmatlan, mert nem élvez közbizalmat. Olyasféle emberekre van szüksége a magyar labdarúgásnak, mint Csányi Sándor vagy Erdei Tamás, olyanra, aki komplett csapattal jön, és nekilát a radikális rendteremtésnek. 

Átszervezendő a teljes bajnoki rendszer, a jelenlegi álprofi bajnokság megszüntetésével, illetve az álamatörizmus felszámolásával. Az MLSZ-ben a legszigorúbb takarékosságot kell bevezetni. A sporttörvénynek megfelelő szabályzatokat kell készíteni, maradéktalanul betartva a jogszabályokat. A törvényes lehetőségeket kihasználva jövedelmi plafonokat kell megállapítani. A labdarúgás élvonalában csak gazdaságilag megalapozott, köz- és magántartozásokkal nem terhelt klubok szerepelhessenek, a tartósan fizetésképtelen labdarúgó-vállalkozásokat és sportegyesületeket könyörtelenül fel kell számolni. 

Ha az MLSZ és a klubok gazdálkodása tiszta és átlátható lesz, ha megszűnik a joggal való visszaélés, a színlelt szerződések uralma, megteremtődnének a magyar labdarúgás anyagi alapjai is. Visszajön a Mol és az OTP, újra nevét adja a bajnoksághoz a Borsodi. Könnyebben ad majd pénzt utánpótlás-nevelésre az önkormányzat és az állam. De nem azokba a tisztátalan kezekbe, amelyek ma nyúlnak felé. 

Az lenne a jó, ha ezt az átalakulást a magyar labdarúgás önkormányzata maga bonyolítaná le. A társadalmi-gazdasági nyomás hatására megváltozna az MLSZ területi szerveinek vezetése, mások lennének a küldöttek, és a küldöttgyűlés választaná meg az új vezetést. Vannak a magyar labdarúgásban pozitív erők is, labdarúgó-akadémiák alapítói, pályaépítők, dolgozni kívánó edzők, tisztességes menedzserek is. De ha ez nem megy, a sporttörvény módot ad rá, hogy az ügyészség keresetére a bíróság felfüggessze az MLSZ vezetését, és átmeneti időre felügyelőbiztost jelöljön az MLSZ élére. Ez esetben az ő irányításával menne végbe a régóta várt változás. 

Most kellene tennünk azért, hogy 2010 után legyen jó bajnokságunk és válogatott csapatunk. Hogy ne kelljen külföldre járnunk, ha valódi focit akarunk látni. Legyen vége a rémálomnak! Cselekedjünk! 


A szerző jogász, egyetemi tanár


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 20)

Azt írja Sárközy Tamás, hogy kátyus utcák stb. jellemzi Magyarországot. Egyetértek vele, csak az a bibi, hogy Ukrajnában aztán egyetlen autópálya sem épült, és még nagyobb távolságokat kell majd bejárni városok között a mérkőzések idején. 
"Olyasféle emberekre van szüksége a magyar labdarúgásnak, mint Csányi Sándor vagy Erdei Tamás, olyanra, aki komplett csapattal jön, és nekilát a radikális rendteremtésnek." - írja Sárközy. 
Ezzel is csak annyi a gond, hogy Csányit már felkérték egyszer az MLSZ vezetésére, de nem vállalta, viszont aki olyan jól tudja, hogy mi a teendő, tessék itt a lehetőség kedves Sárközy Tamás, tessék elvállalni és rendet csinálni. 
Végül egy örömhír - számomra: tegnap 5-1 nyert a Loki!
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## Acho (2007 Május 1)

Szerintem addig fog tartani ez az EB, amíg az első bírót le nem szúrják az ukránoknál...


----------



## matiasrex (2007 Május 5)

Az NB1 bajnoka a Debrecen lesz, de vajon akkor a rossz újpest hogy verheti meg? Aztán meglepetés: Honvéd-MTK 2-1!!!  Pécs-Paks 0-2  Ez kicsit furcsa nem?(Lehet hogy még mindig bundáznak a csapataink, de hát miért?) A nemzetközi porondon nem tudnak alkotni maradandót így sem!!!Ott nem lehet megvenni az ellenfeleket!


----------



## lampard (2007 Május 8)

Hát hogy a Loki nem bundázott az biztos, miért meglepő, ha a 3. helyezett otthon éppen megveri az első helyezettet. Ezt előre lehetett borítékolni, hogy a Loki (nem tudatosan) nem fogja a tüdejét kiköpni, mivel igazán tétje nem volt ennek a meccsnek. 
Szerdán kupadöntőt játszik a Loki, most inkább arra kell készülni, és én még annak is örülök, hogy kedd este nyert az MTK a Diósgyőr ellen, mert az első bajnokit is úgy nyerte a Loki, hogy otthon ülve tudták meg, most pedig ha a Reac ellen nyernek - és nyerni fognak - akkor közönség előtt lehet őket ünnepelni, mint háromszoros bajnokot. 
Ezt már tőlünk nem lehet elvenni, sorozatban harmadszor vagyunk bajnokok, és ma megnyerjük a kupát is, még akkor is, ha a Loki szurkolókat arra kényszerítik, hogy oda-vissza 500 km-t utazzanak, míg a Honvéd megtehet néhány km-t. (Ha előre kijelölték volna a helyszínt nem szólnék semmit, de így utólag disznóság). 
A kupameccsre nem tudunk menni, de a Reac ellen remélem a helyszínen leszünk. 
Ha ma megnyerjük a kupát, és hétfőn a bajnokságot, egyben Szuperkupa győztesek is vagyunk. 
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## lampard (2007 Május 8)

DVSC:

Az első bajnoki cím ünneplése Debrecenben a Nagytemplom előtt. (A második címet 2006-ban szakadó esőben ünnepeltük - aki ott volt, biztos sosem feledi.)


----------



## lampard (2007 Május 8)

Loki induló


----------



## adam2468 (2007 Május 26)

ki kappott a anchasterrrrrrr áááááááá


----------



## GrinderBalage (2007 Május 28)

*mi lesz?*

Szerintetek a Fradi feljut az 1.osztályba?


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Május 29)

GrinderBalage írta:


> Szerintetek a Fradi feljut az 1.osztályba?



Röviden tömören : Nem


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Május 29)

GrinderBalage írta:


> Szerintetek a Fradi feljut az 1.osztályba?



Én 1977-óta járok Fradi meccsre de ekkora égésben már régen volt részem .  :Gratulálok a Lokinak de most aztán mutassák meg nemzetközi szinten is végre, És tessék a BL fötáblára kerülni.


----------



## lampard (2007 Május 30)

Azt olvastam, hogy nem biztos, hogy mindenki tudja vállalni az NB1 költségeit, és így a 2. helyről is felkerülhet a Fradi, de azért erre igen kevés az esély. Annyi pénzük pedig nincs - gondolom - , hogy megvegyék az indulást mástól - kisebb csapattól, aki esetleg marad az NBI-ben. 
Természetesen én, mint Loki meccsre járó nagyon örülök a Loki 3. bajnoki címének (viszont keseregtünk az elvesztett kupameccs után), de most már valóban kellene egy kis nemzetközi siker, hisz ott voltunk éjszaka a debreceni Kossuth téren, és szép-szép a bajnokok ünneplése, de már több kell, egy kicsit előrébb kellene lépni.
Ezt a tortát kapta a Loki az újabb címhez. 
Tankcsapda: Piros-fehér (Loki induló)


----------



## Marietta HU (2007 Június 2)

Én nagyon bízok abban, hogy az én Fradim ismét NB-I-es lesz. Középiskolás koromban minden hazai bajnokin értük szurkoltam, no meg a válogatottért. Ki is jutottunk a VB-re, azóta se. Kár hogy nem sikerül kitörnie a csapatnak, hol a tőke? Hol egy jó menedzser? Hol vagytok Ti régi B közép?


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Június 2)

Marietta HU írta:


> Én nagyon bízok abban, hogy az én Fradim ismét NB-I-es lesz. Középiskolás koromban minden hazai bajnokin értük szurkoltam, no meg a válogatottért. Ki is jutottunk a VB-re, azóta se. Kár hogy nem sikerül kitörnie a csapatnak, hol a tőke? Hol egy jó menedzser? Hol vagytok Ti régi B közép?


 
Sajnos én nem vagyok ennyire optimista. Mostmár elnök sem akar senki lenni. A furás és az áskálodás megy. 
Éshát a feljutás is messzire került  Ezt a csapat magának köszönheti.
A Válogatott?? Hmmm ez a tegnapi meccs nagyon gyenge produkció volt.
Mindeni fejlődik csak mi nem


----------



## Wazull (2007 Június 3)

Marietta HU írta:


> Én nagyon bízok abban, hogy az én Fradim ismét NB-I-es lesz. Középiskolás koromban minden hazai bajnokin értük szurkoltam, no meg a válogatottért. Ki is jutottunk a VB-re, azóta se. Kár hogy nem sikerül kitörnie a csapatnak, hol a tőke? Hol egy jó menedzser? Hol vagytok Ti régi B közép?


A magyar foci halott, sajnos. Nagyon ugy tunik a Fradi sem jut fel az NB II-bol...


----------



## spyder (2007 Június 6)

Wazull írta:


> A magyar foci halott, sajnos. Nagyon ugy tunik a Fradi sem jut fel az NB II-bol...




a magyar foci lehet h halott, de a B közép azért nem...


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Június 6)

Tegnap ismét bebizonyitották, hogy nincs csapat nincs utánpótlás .
Nincs semmi. Minden ország még a legsötétebb fekete afrika is fejlődik. 
Csak a Magyar labdarúgás fejlődik vissza. Szerintem ennél még van lejjebb
és oda is le fogunk jutni.


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 7)

Nem hiszem,hogy még lentebb lehet juthatunk.


----------



## Filalac (2007 Június 7)

Nekem azért nagyon tetszett Várhidi nyilatkozata. Mit gondol ez az ember? Azt hiszi mi nem a meccset néztük? Nem értem. Nem látok semmi fejlődést a csapatban. Két éve is tudtunk így játszani. A széleken sajna nagyon gyengék vagyunk. De ez az egész magyar bajnokságra jellemző. Amíg ott nem fejlődünk a válogatottól se várjunk jobbat. Sajnos


----------



## lampard (2007 Június 8)

Várhidi szerintem túl sok fiatalt visz a nagy csapatba, így a B csapat esélyei is csökkennek, hisz egy Dzsudzsák ne üljön a kispadon. 
A két meccsen (görögök, norvégok ellen) egyetlenegy gólt sem rugtunk, és ezt katasztrófa. 
Még kikapni is kikaphatunk, de így. A norvégok elleni meccs el kell ismerni valamivel jobb volt, de a görögök ellen, mindig messziről néztük a labdás embert, had vigye a kapunkig. 
Borzalmas volt.


----------



## platon (2007 Június 8)

Nyomtalanul eltűnt 
Mind kevesebb a remény, hogy felismeri valaki, valahol a magyar futballt 
2007. június 8.



Magyarország-Norvégia: valaha 4-0, most 0-4... 
Kép: Bánhalmi János 
A kérdés eldőlt. Noha régóta folyik a szomorú találgatás, hogy melyik minden idők leggyengébb magyar válogatottja, a tények immár minden kétséget kizáróan bizonyítják: a mostani. 



Pedig volt itt már minden. Amerikai amatőröktől hazai pályán elszenvedett 0-2, kettős döntetlen Málta ellen, izlandi megaláztatások, liechtensteini borzalom... De olyan még nem fordult elő, hogy egy éven belül Málta, Ciprus, Montenegró kategóriájú együttesek szériában intézzék el a magyar csapatot, s hogy egy Norvégia-színvonalú válogatott itt is, ott is négyest "hintsen" honfitársainknak. Ne feledjük: a skandinávok - Carew ide, Carew oda - éppen csak beférnek a legjobb ötven közé a világranglistán... 

De olyan sem történt még meg, hogy a magyar csapat az ötödik helyet foglalja el csoportjában a vb- vagy Eb-selejtezőkön. Noha a kvalifikációs szakaszból több mint húsz esztendeje nem sikerül továbbjutni, az eddigi legrosszabb pozíció a negyedik volt (lásd táblázatunkat), most meg az a helyzet: a negyedik helyen álló Bosznia-Hercegovina hét pontot ver hazánk reménytelen "legjobbjaira". Októberben hallatlan jelentősége lehet a Magyarország-Málta találkozónak, mert szerencsétlen esetben még hátrább is kerülhetnek honfitársaink, arról nem beszélve, hogy Moldova (2 pont) a táblázaton jóval közelebb van Magyarországhoz (6), mint Magyarország Bosznia-Hercegovinához (13), és lesz még moldovai-magyar találkozó is, te jó Isten... 





Bene 1971-ben és Priskin 2007-ben 
Kép: Reuters - Terje Bendiksby 
Azt azért nem mulasztom el leszögezni, hogy az "amerikai" szégyent elszenvedőket és a mai garnitúrát nagyjából akkora távolság választja el egymástól, mint Magyarországot földrajzilag az Egyesült Államoktól, elvégre Kovács Józsefet, Péter Zoltánt, Póczik Józsefet vagy Kiss Lászlót egyáltalán nem ejtette kétségbe, ha felé jött a labda vagy az ellenfél. Ellenben az, amit a Csizmadia, Szélesi, Balogh, Juhász, Bodor, Vanczák védelmi (?) hatos - olykor Végh kapussal "megerősítve" - művel, az mezbe öltözött emberek nyilvános szakítása a futballsporttal, de Buzsákyt, Vadóczot, Tóth Balázst, Tőzsért elnézve a középpályán sem sokkal jobb a helyzet, a csatárokat pedig nem is lehet elnézni, mivelhogy láthatatlanok. És Priskint nemrégiben egy lapon emlegették Benével... Hogy le nem szakadt az ég! 

Az MLSZ korifeusai eközben hallgatnak, akár a halak. Ha olykor megszólalnak, akkor is úgy beszélnek, mintha minden a legnagyobb rendben volna, sőt olléznak egy úgynevezett program kapcsán. Ahogy én látom, egyetlen ollé-programot vittek sikerre: amerre jár a válogatott, ott hejehujáznak az ellenfél drukkerei... 

Eközben körözést kellene feladni: "Eltűnt a magyar labdarúgás. Annak, aki felismeri valahol, jutalom jár." 

Ám teljességgel lehetetlen, hogy akadhat nyomravezető. 

Két évtized keservei 


1986-87, Eb-selejtező: 1. Hollandia, 2. Görögország, 3. Magyarország. 

1988-89, vb-selejtező: 1. Spanyolország, 2. Írország, 3. Magyarország. 

1990-91, Eb-selejtező: 1. Szovjetunió, 2. Norvégia, 3. Olaszország, 4. Magyarország. 

1992-93, vb-selejtező: 1. Görögország, 2. Olaszország, 3. Izland, 4. Magyarország. 

1994-95, Eb-selejtező: 1. Svájc, 2. Törökország, 3. Svédország, 4. Magyarország. 

1996-97, vb-selejtező: 1. Norvégia, 2. Magyarország. (A pótselejtezőn: Jugoszlávia-Magyarország 7-1, 5-0.) 

1998-99, Eb-selejtező: 1. Románia, 2. Portugália, 3. Szlovákia, 4. Magyarország. 

2000-01, vb-selejtező: 1. Olaszország, 2. Románia, 3. Grúzia, 4. Magyarország. 

2002-03, Eb-selejtező: 1. Svédország, 2. Lettország, 3. Lengyelország, 4. Magyarország. 

2004-05, vb-selejtező: 1. Horvátország, 2. Svédország, 3. Bulgária, 4. Magyarország.


----------



## cigiagi (2007 Június 8)

postas írta:


> Lesz-e Meg Aranycsapat?


Remelhetoleg lesz!!A fiam kedden kapott egy oriasi kepet az aranycsapatrol a szobajaba, es persze imad focizni, ez a csapat minden generacioval tovabb el, es a legendahoz elobb utobb melto is lesz vegre egy-ket fiunk,hiszen az elet is ezt mutatja, mindnyajunknak hosokre van szuksegunk!


----------



## guszti2002 (2007 Június 9)

Spita írta:


> Nem hiszem,hogy még lentebb lehet juthatunk.


Elméletileg lehet.


----------



## fecos (2007 Június 9)

A mai magyar futtbalról még beszélni sem érdemes.
Szégyen és gyalázat.


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 10)

Sajnos beszélni fognak akkor is, ha nem érdemes - hiszen nagyon sokan jól megélnek abból, hogy erről bűn-rossz magyar fociról elmélkednek.


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

Ma nyert az Újpest egy edzőmérkőzésen nagyon jó kis csapat lesz ...


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 8)

Sziasztok ! 
Szóval ami ma M-országon zajlik foci címen az egy nulla.Azt hallani,hogy sokszor egy NB III-as v. megyei 1.-2. osztályú meccs izgalmasabb mert ott legalább hajtanak.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 8)

http://www.borsonline.hu/

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=titlered background=gfx/simple_top.jpg>Szünetelteti az UEFA az MLSZ-nek szánt kifizetéseket </TD><TD width=14>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=14 background=gfx/belso_left.jpg>



</TD><TD class=titlebox><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=justify>*A Kentaro AG áprilisban indított pert az MLSZ-szel ellen Zürichben. Döntés még nincs, de a FIFA és az UEFA szünetelteti a magyar szövetségnek szánt kifizetéseit. Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke szerint azonban nincs ok az aggodalomra.*
A Kentaro a nemzetközi tévés- és reklámjogok értékesítése miatt kártérítési igényt (kb. 2.485 millió euró) kíván érvényesíteni az MLSZ-szel szemben. A zürichi bíróság a Kentaro kérésére felfüggesztette az MLSZ FIFA-val és UEFA-val szembeni követeléseinek teljesítését. A kérelmet a bíróság elfogadta, és ezt jelzésértékûnek értékeli a cég, a Kentaro a kártérítési igényét így talán érvényesítheti.
Az MLSZ és a Kentaro 2004. május 14-én 2010. június 30-ig szóló együttmûködési megállapodást kötött a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottak hazai mérkôzéseinek nemzetközi televíziós, valamint a kapcsolódó média- és reklámjogok értékesítésébôl származó bevételek növelés érdekében. Az új elnök., Kisteleki István azonban kivásárlási megállapodást kötött a Kentaro versenytársával és felbontotta a szerzôdést.
– Bozóky Imre elnöksége idején felhôtlen volt cégünk és a magyar szövetség közötti kapcsolat – mondta Philipp Groethe Kentaro igazgató egyik közeli munkatársa. – Kisteleki István azonban egyoldalúan felrúgta a korábbi megállapodást. Nem tudjuk meddig zárolják a kifizetéseket, ez a bíróságon múlik. Mi csak érvényesíteni akarjuk a szerzôdésben foglalt jogainkat.
_bors_

Mindent fizet a Sport5?
– Nem örülünk az új fejleménynek, de megnyugtatok mindenkit, ez nem veszélyeztetik a mûködésünket, nincsenek hatással programjaink végrehajtására – nyilatkozta Kisteleki. – Az MLSZ-t a bírósági döntéssel kapcsolatban nem érheti kár. Némi késedelmet szenvednek azok az átutalások, amelyekrôl megállapodásunk van a FIFA-val és az UEFA-val. A televíziós jogok régi-új tulajdonosával, a Sport5-val tavaly kötött szerzôdésünkben rögzítettük: amennyiben ez ügyben bárkivel szemben pert veszítene az MLSZ, a Sport5 fizet minden kártérítést. S erre garanciánk is van


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 22)

Mai eredmények: Siófok-Újpest 2-4
Kaposvár-Sopron 1-1


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 23)

*Üzleti sport, sport üzlet...?*

Én úgy vélem azóta van baj a magyar focival, mióta az üzleti sportok kategóriájába tartozik. Nem a sport szeretete és a dicsőség a fő mozgatója, hanem a kőkemény üzleti szabályok és a hirdetők pillanatnyi érdekei. Maga a foci csak egyfajta keret az üzlethez.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 25)

Szerintem is mára már teljesen üzlet lett a foci a magyar is a külföldi is.A különbség csak az ,hogy nyugaton vannak hozzá játékosok létesitmények szakemberek stb. míg nálunk ezek hiányoznak. A szurkolókat nem írom mert azok jönnének ha lenne értelme.Csak a nagy duma, mindent megmagyaráznak vereség esetén./ a balszerencse a körülmények stb. /
Egyébként is a szurkolók vagy az újságírók a hibásak ,hogy merik kritizálni ezt a sz..t.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 26)

A Debrecen a svéd Elfsborgot kapta az BL 2. selejtezőjében.Majdnem mindegy hogy ki ellen esünk ki.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Július 29)

NB I 2.ford-ból: Diósgyőr-Siófok 0-3
Paks-MTK 1-4
Tatabánya-Ny.egyháza 0-1


----------



## kulati (2007 Augusztus 3)

Utánpótlás edzőként csak kisgyerekekkel foglalkozom: ők még lelkesek!


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 6)

Hát igen.Állítólag 18-19 éves kor körül romlik el v.mi.De vajon mi?


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 6)

Talán akkor lép be a pénz és a játék szép lassan háttérbe szorul.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 8)

Ismét "remekeltek" kupacsapataink.Az MTK egy nevenincs örmény csapat ellen esett ki,a Honvéd nagy nehezen ment tovább a hasonló kaliberű moldáv csapat ellen.És örülnek a Hamburgnak, mert lesz bevétel !Az nem lett volna baj ha kaptunk volna egy "gyengébb" ellenfelet és csak utána egy nagyobb csapatot.Akkor tán még nagyobb lehetett volna a bevétel...


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 8)

Ja a Debrecen.Ezeknek a svédeknek igen nehéz, szinte lehetetlen lesz gólt lőni.A továbbjutás szerintem már eldőlt.


----------



## big bb (2007 Augusztus 8)

gyerünk debrecen, nem szeretem de ők az utolsó reményünk


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 8)

A Debrecen is elbukott...Az európai középmezőny is kb. olyan messze van,mint ide Svédország.Sajnos.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 9)

Ennyit tudunk!!!
De legalább a ligakupában láthatjuk mind a három csapatot!!! Sőt, innen ki sem lehet esni 
Kicsit visszavehetnének a játékosok az arcukból, mert itt aztán nincs mire nagyképüsködni!!! (Ez alól Tóth Iván a Honvéd kapusa kivétel, mert ő aztán több, mint mindent megtett!!!)


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 9)

Persze megint a bíró a hibás./Debrecen/Vagy igaz vagy nem.Ezzel együtt esélyünk sem volt.A svéd edző eufóriában volt.Azért nem volt olyan nehéz dolga.Majd ha a Valenciát is kiveri...


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

sajnos a magyar foci egyenlő a ====0000


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Ma indul a spanyol szupekupáwal a spanyol bajnokság)


----------



## dokee (2007 Augusztus 12)

Hát jó kérdés! Kiváncsi vagyok az Olasz barátságos meccsre.


----------



## dokee (2007 Augusztus 12)

Még sokat kell fejlődni, ahhoz, hogy elérjen egy olyan szintet, amivel bátran ki lehet állni játszani:555:


----------



## dokee (2007 Augusztus 12)

van egy két barátságos meccs, ahol jól szerepel a csapat, de tétmeccsen rég láthattunki igazán kimagasló sikert, sőt......


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 13)

Ne várjatok sokat a magyar-olasz meccstől... Imádom az olaszokat, de ők nem tudnak sok gólt rugni egy nagyon gyenge csapatnak sem, mert nincs meg a kallő motívációjuk... ezért "csak" a nagy vvilágversenyeken és kupákban teszik oda magukat!!! ... és ezért egy ritka unalmas meccs lesz, hiszen a magyarok nem fogják (mert nem is tudják) felpörgetni!!!


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 14)

Gondolom az olaszok majd jönnek a majdnem B csapattal ,félgőzzel vernek 2-0-ra és nálunk-főleg a hivatalos oldalon- nagyon meg lesznek elégedve az eredménnyel, hiszen ez "nem is olyan rossz eredmény " az olaszok ellen.Az nem fogja zavarja őket,hogy az olaszok csak annyit fognak kiadni magukból hogy épp le ne égjenek.De hát már régóta ez van.


----------



## eddieboy (2007 Augusztus 14)

Én utoljára a Matthaus érában láttam valamit megcsillanni. Saját vélemény, de akkor mintha a játékosok is kicsit motiváltabbak, lelkesebbek lettek volna és ne feledjük, nemzetközi szinten is azért becsúszott egy-két jó eredmény, pl a németek ellen, vagy a skótok ellen. Lothar által preferált játékban volt taktika.


----------



## Mattheus (2007 Augusztus 15)

Donadoni azt nyilazkozta: "A magyarok elleni mérközés már egy igazi eröfelmérö lesz." Tudtommal a legerösebb csapatát hozza.


----------



## Mattheus (2007 Augusztus 15)

Mondjuk teljesen mindegy, mert nekünk még az olasz B csapat is erös.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 15)

Az biztos,h a legerősebb csapat jön!!! De itt az a fontos,h ők csak annyit fociznak, ami elég a győzelemhez... 
Így biztos nem fognak megszórni minket


----------



## eddieboy (2007 Augusztus 15)

Sajnos ez nem jött össze, nem mi rendezünk. A Chelsea témához meg annyit, hogy szerintm oltári jó csapat és szerintem is az angol bajnokság a legjobb. Viszont én nem vagyok vérbeli szurkoló, mert egyszerre szurkolok a MU-nak és a Chelsea-nak. És mi van mikor egymás ellen játszanak? Örömünnep...


----------



## eddieboy (2007 Augusztus 15)

Ha már elkezdtünk egy fiatalítást, akkor azt fejezzük is be. Jöhet Filkor, K.Vladimir, meg a többiek. Ezen és ehhez hasonló meccseken szerezzünk rutint, ne a selejtezőkön. Minden évben az 5. meccs után elhangzik, hogy akkor innentől kezdve újraépülve készülünk és következő szériában meg semmi...


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 17)

Szerintem meg hagyjuk a fiatalitást a ...ba!!! Ez csak arra jó,h a pillanatnyi vereségeket lehet mire fogni.
Azért van U21-es csapatunk,h ott játszanak. Nehogymár a válogatotba legyen valaki rutinos játékossá... Elhiszem,h nagyon ügyesek, de ezek a fiatalok még összesen sem játszottak a klubjaikban annyi felnőtt tétmeccset, mint a nélkülözött Dárdai egy szezonban!!!
Kettőt-hármat be kell tenni, a többi poszton pedig játszanak a légiósok!!!
Szerintem


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 17)

Véleményem szerint nem a kispados ,,nyugati" csapatokban csücsülő gyerekeket kellene játszatni, hane a magyar nb1 legjobbjait, akik hétről-hétre jó formában bizonyítanak. Az idegenlégiósok közül, csak azok jöhetnének számításba, akik kint is alapemberek.
Hajrá Debrecen, hajrá DVSC!


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 17)

Hajrá magyarok! Mutassuk meg az Olaszoknak, hogy Puskás utódai tudnak még valamit!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 17)

A Milan 3 napon belül másodszor alázta le a Juventust... Szerdán 45 perc alatt 1-0, most rendes meccsen Pippo két villanásával 2-0!!!
Ilyen lesz az egész év!!! A Juve szív, a Milan nyer 
Forza Rossoneri


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 17)

alberth írta:


> Véleményem szerint nem a kispados ,,nyugati" csapatokban csücsülő gyerekeket kellene játszatni, hane a magyar nb1 legjobbjait, akik hétről-hétre jó formában bizonyítanak. Az idegenlégiósok közül, csak azok jöhetnének számításba, akik kint is alapemberek.
> Hajrá Debrecen, hajrá DVSC!




Erre gondoltam én is, ezért hoztam példának a Dárdait...
Amúgy nem elég Neked, hogy egy neve sincs Elfsborg a Bl-ben, egy Diósgyőr a ligakupában lealáz titeket, most már egy MTK is??? :555:
Ez elég gáz! 
Fő a lelkesedés :-D:-D:-D


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 21)

Nem tudom melyik meccset nézzem inkább... A magyar-olaszt vagy az angol-németet???


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 21)

Mennyire süllyedhet még le a magyar foci??? Azokat a Fradi szurkolókat akik valamelyik szurkolói csoporthoz tartoznak, a saját biztonsági embereik nem engedték be a stadionba Kazincbarcikán...


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 21)

Szerintem is még az olasz B is erős nekünk ,de egyikkel sem fognak megszakadni.Hát igen...kell tudni edzőpartnert választani./Az ő szempontjukból./Kell nekik is egy kis sikerélmény,hiszen kikaptak a csop. meccsen a franciáktól.


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 22)

Tipp:Magyarország-Olaszország 1:3 félidő 0:2


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 23)

Gratula a srácoknak!!!
Nem tojtak be, harcosan, szervezetten fociztak!!! Így kellene mindig és akkor még bármi is lehetne...


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 23)

Örülök,hogy nem jött be a tippem ! Szép volt fiúk,csak így tovább!!!!:222:


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 24)

gutika írta:


> Erre gondoltam én is, ezért hoztam példának a Dárdait...
> Amúgy nem elég Neked, hogy egy neve sincs Elfsborg a Bl-ben, egy Diósgyőr a ligakupában lealáz titeket, most már egy MTK is??? :555:
> Ez elég gáz!
> Fő a lelkesedés :-D:-D:-D


Az igazi Loki szurkolók minden körülmények között szurkolnak a csapatuknak!


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 24)

Hajrá magyarok, nem megy nekünk az 1 ,2 csatáros játék. Azóta nem is tudunk jobb eredményeket elérni. Minimum 3 csatár, vagy több, mint a régi szép időkben. S újra megy a magyaros játék...  
Magyarország-Olaszország 3-1!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 24)

alberth írta:


> Az igazi Loki szurkolók minden körülmények között szurkolnak a csapatuknak!


 
Ez így van jól!!! ... Átérzem a helyzeted, mert 1993 óta az olaszoknak szurkolok!!!
Még így is, hogy kikaptak valami magyaroktól


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 24)

Hát kellemesen csalódtam a csapatban.Nem gondoltam,hogy magyar csapat így is tud játszani.Lekesek voltak, nem estek hasra a kissé beképzelt olasz sztárok előtt./Cannavaro/Csak az a baj a tétmeccseken ezt nem látni és a 2.félidőre elfogy a "szufla".De azért örülök a sikernek.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 24)

Off.Nem tudom ezt a 2 röhögő karikát ki rakta be a hozzászólásomban ,de kérem ,hogy vegye ki, nekem nem sikerült.Kösz. Bocs a kitérőért.


----------



## imi29 (2007 Augusztus 25)

Kedves barátaim!
Micsoda boldogság.szeretett szülőfalum,Nagymágocs,megnyerte a megye II.bajnokságot(Csongrád-megye).
Csak így tovább.
Hajrá fiúk!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 25)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Off.Nem tudom ezt a 2 röhögő karikát ki rakta be a hozzászólásomban ,de kérem ,hogy vegye ki, nekem nem sikerült.Kösz. Bocs a kitérőért.


A szerver rakta be, nem hacker-kedett senki. Minden smiley beírást helyettesít a megfelelő sárga/zöld/kék stb fejekkel. A te esetedben a csók angol megfelelője szerepelt az írásodban. Ha a kis-sé szót valamely szinonímára cseréled, eltűnik.


----------



## seani (2007 Augusztus 26)

gutika írta:


> Nem tudom melyik meccset nézzem inkább... A magyar-olaszt vagy az angol-németet???


Az angol-német ilyenkor nem érdekel! Mit gondolsz, az angolok, vagy a németek a magyar-olaszt nézték?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 26)

Köszi szépen Abigel 573 ! Nem jöttem volna rá az biztos.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Gratulálok Nagymágocsnak imi29 !


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 27)

Figyeljétek a Milant!!!!!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 27)

A magyar-olaszt néztem és szóhoz sem jutottam annyira bátran és magabiztosan focizott a válogatottunk...


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

*Beckham*

Biztos tudjátok, hogy Beckham (jól írtam????) Amerikában játszik, azt hiszem a Los Angelesben!A legutóbbi fordulóról és Beckhamről van egy jó kis video az Eurosport honlapján!Jó kis bunyó volt! Nézzétek meg!
www.eurosport.com


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 28)

Meglepetés az Inter döntetlenje az Udinese ellen.


----------



## ferdo (2007 Augusztus 28)

Magyarország - Olaszország 3 - 1

Újra jó volt magyarnak lenni a Puskás Ferenc stadionban !!!!!!!!!


----------



## heni0808 (2007 Augusztus 28)

Örülök a magyarok sikerének jó lenne így tovább.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 29)

Holnap mindenki szurkoljon a Honvédnak, mert már csak ők képviselnek minket Európában!!!
Az én tippem 1-1, idegenben lőtt góllal továbbjutó a Honvéd!!!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 29)

makraattila írta:


> Biztos tudjátok, hogy Beckham (jól írtam????) Amerikában játszik, azt hiszem a Los Angelesben!A legutóbbi fordulóról és Beckhamről van egy jó kis video az Eurosport honlapján!Jó kis bunyó volt! Nézzétek meg!
> www.eurosport.com


 

Ez semmi nem volt. Gyere egyszer ki egy BLSZ Tartalék bajnoki Testvériség meccsre!!! Az utolsó ffordulóban az ellenféltől megütötték a bírót!!! :555: Az volt király!!!


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 29)

Mi az a BLSZ?


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 30)

23 éves korában szívinfarktusban meghalt Antonio Puerta a Sevilla játékosa.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Augusztus 31)

Ahogy az várható volt sajnos, a Honvéd 4-0-ra kikapott Hamburgban.Ez a realitás.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Szeptember 2)

Supka szerint sokat hibáztak ,az ellenfél tele van válogatottakkal és az 50000 néző talán megzavarta a játékosokat.Nyilván még nem láttak ennyi embert egy helyen,vagy ott másképp néznek ki az emberek.Mindig tudtam,hogy dumában mi vagyunk a bajnokok.


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 3)

Budapesti Labdarugó Szövetség...


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 8)

sabonis írta:


> Hát, rosszabb már csak nagyon nehezen lehet........bár?!



Mindig van lejjebb. Máltától kikapni egy tragédia volt, de hátra van még egy hazai meccs ellenük.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 8)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Supka szerint sokat hibáztak ,az ellenfél tele van válogatottakkal és az 50000 néző talán megzavarta a játékosokat.Nyilván még nem láttak ennyi embert egy helyen,vagy ott másképp néznek ki az emberek.Mindig tudtam,hogy dumában mi vagyunk a bajnokok.




Ebben a legnagyobb Magyarországon az dózsás vezetőedző Urbányi Pityesz. Szerintem hozzá ment tanulni Schuster is, mielőtt elmagyarázta a spanyol újságíróknak miért vesztette el a Real madrid a felkészülési meccseket, valamint a spanyol szuperkupát.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 8)

Ma Fehérváron bebizonyíthatják a fiúk, hogy tényleg megmozdult valami a magyar labdarúgásban. Ha ugyanazt a [email protected] játékot prudukálják, mint a Várhidi éra idején megszokhattunk tőlük, akkor az olaszok elleni diadal semmit sem ér. Ha ma nyerünk, hátha, akkor talán van remény.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 8)

Van közöttetek Loki szurkoló?


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 8)

Barátaim! Megvertük a bosnyákokat is! Látszik az alagút vége?
Végre megint volt elképzelés a játékunkban. Csak így tovább a törökök ellen is.
(egyébként itt csak én fórumozok egyedül?)


----------



## zsotza (2007 Szeptember 9)

Nincs más út...az idősebbek helyét át kell hogy vegyék a motiváltabb, frissebb fiatalok! Akkor is szurkoljunk a MIEINKNEK,ha becsúszik majd egy-két vereség!


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 11)

Az Alagút Vége Akkor Fog Látszani, Ha A Törökök Ellen Holnap Tudjuk Hozni Azt Amit Az Utóbbi Két Meccsen...


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Szeptember 12)

Sajnos kikaptunk a törököktől igaz bírói segédlettel,de most nekünk még nem ellenfelek a törökök főleg idegenben.Remélem ,hogy jó úton haladunk, de itt látszik ,hogy egy meccsből nem lehet sokat levonni/bosnyák meccs/

Pisti 72 ! Én nem vagyok Loki szurkoló.Soproni vagyok,de már régóta nem járok focimeccsre.


----------



## Godfather (2007 Szeptember 12)

*Csaló bíró*

A magyar foci válogatott simán nyert volna,ha az a mocsok csaló skót bíró nem bundázza meg a meccset.Remélem még nem zárult le az ügy és kiderül a bíró bünössége.A svájci meccs után elszabadult a török szurkolók indulata.Ha Gera most bevágta volna nekik a gólt és 1:0-ra nyertünk volna,akkor megint zavarogtak volna.A törökök nem méltók hozzánk! Csalással nyertek és örültek,mint majom a farkuknak,amikor emberelőnyben bevágták a gólokat.Ha meg vesztenek,akkor csak zavarognak.Veszteni tudni kell,de ők nem tudnak.Ezen a meccsen Magyarország nyert és a törökök vesztettek.Nem számít,hogy mi szerepel az eredményjelzőn.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Ez a bíró meg volt félemlítve. Ezt a tizit semiképpen sem fújhatta be.
1. Ha befújja és kiállítja a kapust elszabadul a pokol, valószínűleg a nézők bemennek a pályára és meglincselik.
2. Ha balhé lett volna megint elmeszelik a törököket. Ez nem jó az uefának sem, mert egy 60 milliós piactól esne el megint egy pár évre.
3. A skót féreg ki sem nézett a partjelzőre, már készült rá, hogy kiállítja Gerát, ez egy jó alkalom volt rá.

Ezt a meccset is lehozhattuk volna, mert 0:1 után a törökök bepánikoltak volna és még szarabbul játszanak (10 emberrel pláne)és kihúzzuk a végéig.

A legvérlázítobb kassai [email protected]ó viktor nyilatkozata, hogy szó sincs tudatos rossz itéletről és ne haragítsuk magunkra az uefát, hogy fincogtatjuk a dolgokat.Ez felháborító aljasság.

Én azért még bízok a fiúkban és a bajusztörp is kezd szimpatikusabbá válni.

Tommyboy ! Zanetti érkezésével újra lehet jó foci Sopronban, bár Vizer-ről is ezt gondolták annak idején._


----------



## lacas65 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Az életkora miatt már csak 2 hónapig vezethet meccset!
Kezdheti a gondtalan nyugdíjas éveket.
Persze lehet hogy csak véletlen egybeesés.
Ha meg van alapja, kívánom neki, hogy gyorsan el keljen tapsolnia a kapott lóvét orvosra….
Az meg kizárt hogy a török nézők bementek volna és ettől rinyázott, mert iszonyatos előkészület volt. Atomokra verték a köztudottan humánus török rendőrök a keménykedő szurkolókat. Több húzásuk nincs, vagy 2-3 évre kizárják őket. Ezt neki kellett a legjobban tudnia!
Elnézni ezt az esetet, minden takarás nélkül, 2 partjelzővel, 1 segéd-játékvezetővel….
Szal megvették a kis szemét k*csögöt


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Szeptember 14)

Itt is az az altalanos velemeny, hogy a biro Torok es nem Skot, ezt ok maguk (Torokok) ismerik el. De hat ezert is fordulnak el sokan ettol a sport-tol, vagy inkabb "uzlet"-tol. Sajnos a FIFA nem akarja bevezetni a video-visszajatszast egy egy ketes itelethez. Ameddig kizarolag az emberi tenyezore lessz bizva a mecs, addig ilyen es ehhez hasonlo iteletek elo fognak fordulni. Ami a megfelemlitest a kozonseg reszerol illeti; hat persze, fanatikusak a szurkolok, meg minden. Na de hogy zavarjanak????? Ahogy azt Lacas65 jol megsaccolta, bizony a "Polis" nagyon "humanusan" bant volna a rendbonto szurkolokkal, sot az egesz lelatoval, ahol kialalkulhatott volna ez a "kis problema".


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 14)

a bíró elnézést kért de hiába


----------



## east1878 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Van két vb 2. és egy eb 3. és egy 4. helyünk is.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 14)

east! most már letölthetsz . köszi.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 14)

nesszi01 írta:


> a bíró elnézést kért de hiába


Tévedés! nem ismert be semmit a skót [email protected] nyugdíjba vonul , de előtte megdugott egy pár török qrvát.


----------



## lacas65 (2007 Szeptember 15)

Nem kért, és nem is kérhetett elnézést /szabályzat/.
Az urbanlegend: A népsport egyik újságírójának haverja beszélt vele, és tőle kért elnézést.
A valóság: az index felhívta skóciában a könyvelési cégénél, és nekik sem nyilatkozott a szabályokra hivatkozva. Annyit azért elárult hogy nem kért bocsánatot.
Szerintem ez nem is probléma, kérjen a …..a anyjától, és be ne tegye a lábát magyar honba.


----------



## jokesz (2007 Szeptember 16)

Teljesen le vagyok taglózva, hogy ilyen magas szinten ennyire primitív hibát ejthetnek a játékvezetők! Szerintem be kekellene vezetni a video ellenőrzést a fontosabb döntéseknél....


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 18)

jó ötlet de nem hiszem hogy bevezetik


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Már évek óta pöcsölnek azon, hogy bevezessék-e, de valamiért nem akarják.Legalább a válogatott, valamint a nagy téttel bíró meccseken engedélyezhetnék. Kérdés persze, hogy mi a nagy tét. Amennyi lóvé forog a fociban ( nem Mo-on) nem lehet kifogás a technika ára. Mindenesetre szopattak már meg bírók nálunk msokkal magasabban jegyzett válogatottakat is (olasz, spanyol stb) de ők sem tudták elérni a videóbíró szabály bevezetését. Az amerikai fociban mindenesetre jól működik.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Pisti 72 ! Reméljük az olaszok v.mit csinálnak. A városban van egy 4-6000 ezres létszám aki kimegy ha van értelme.Strasbourgból nem lehet egy klubot irányítani./Vizer/Eddig úgy-ahogy finanszírozta a klubot,de itt az idő a váltásra.


----------



## ancsa0221 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Azt hiszem ez az a téma, amihez nem tudok hozzászólni, mert a férfiak azok, akik értenek hozzá.


----------



## zsotza (2007 Szeptember 22)

*Kedves Ancsa! Ne legyél feszélyezve,mert Hölgy vagy...nem kell a les-helyzetet jól megítélni itt (gondolom) Azt mondják a "régi" foci-drukkerek,hogy a 70-es években,a Népstadionban-amikor még kettős rangadókat játtszottak ott!-igazi családi(!) program volt a meccsre járás....Apa,Anya,gyerekek...Ritka volt a balhé,volt olyan labdarúgás,ami lekötötte a nézők figyelmét! Talán még visszajöhet ez a korszak....?*


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 23)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Pisti 72 ! Reméljük az olaszok v.mit csinálnak. A városban van egy 4-6000 ezres létszám aki kimegy ha van értelme.Strasbourgból nem lehet egy klubot irányítani./Vizer/Eddig úgy-ahogy finanszírozta a klubot,de itt az idő a váltásra.



Olvastam, hogy megnézték az új olasz főnökök az egyik bajnokitokat. Hát, nem ugráltak örömükben attól amit láttak. Mindenesetre arra lehet számítani, hogy pár játékost ehajtanak a tél folyamán.
Persze ide is három dolog kell: pénz pénz pénz.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Látod lizbel ! Morinho már pá-pá ! Lesznek itt még nagy változások.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Szeptember 27)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Pisti 72 ! Reméljük az olaszok v.mit csinálnak. A városban van egy 4-6000 ezres létszám aki kimegy ha van értelme.Strasbourgból nem lehet egy klubot irányítani./Vizer/Eddig úgy-ahogy finanszírozta a klubot,de itt az idő a váltásra.


Menesztették Dömét! Ez már rosszul kezdődik


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Szeptember 29)

Pisti72 ! Nem tudom kinek higgyek.Az olaszok szerint nincs erőnléte a csapatnak ,Döme szerint tartozások vannak.Nem lepődnék meg ha igaz lenne az erőnlét dolog.Ezért beteg a magyar futball ,többek között./Végh Antal/ Döme eddig edzőként nem bizonyított.

Ancsa !

Ebből ne csinálj gondot.Vannak férfiak akik csak azt hiszik,hogy értenek hozzá.
Azt szokták mondani M.országon a futballhoz a politikához esetleg a nőkhöz mindenki ért.Persze ez nem igaz.Nyugodtan szólj hozzá ha van kedved.


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 9)

Ez számomra nagyon szomorú hír!


----------



## szity (2007 Október 9)

Ez máshol is így múkodik. A nagy gura az a nagy guru (már mint Abramovics) Szerintem nem kell annyira sajnálni Mourinhot - elég jó lelépot kapott. A csapatot azóta viszont nem jól muzsikál


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 9)

Valóban, engem is idegesít, ha rászólnak a nőkre, hogy ne szóljanak bele a foci témába, miért nem érthetne hozzá, abban az esetben viszont, ha egy nő így kezdi, hogy ő nem ért hozzá, akkor talán nem is kell hozzászólnia, ugyanis ezek szerint már eleve kisebbségi érzése van és előre mentegetőzik. Valószínűleg a férfiak megjegyzései okozták ezt nála, de meccseket kell nézni, meccsre járni, és megjön a "tudás".


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 9)

Azért a pénz nem minden, itt érzelem is van, és Mourinho szerette a játékosait. 
Előtte is voltak gondok, hisz azért távozott.


----------



## Szirmocska (2007 Október 9)

Igaza van Lampardnak! A lányok is érthetnek a focihoz. Én pl kiskorom óta játszok. A tv-ben és élőben is sok meccset nézek. És ez ma már nem egyedülálló.


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Október 9)

Sziasztok,
Én is igazat adok Lampardnak. Én is lány vagyok és nagyon szeretem a sportot (a focit is). Naprakészen tudom a híreket és lehető legtöbb sportközvetitést megnézem (vagy TV-ben vagy élőben).
A barátaim azzal szórakoznak,hogy mondanak nekem egy sportágat és el kell mondajam a szabályait, nagyon büszke vagyok,mert eddig csak 1-szer 2-szer tudtak megfogni.Tehát szerintem a nők is érthetnek a sporthoz és engedni kell,hogy elmondják a véleményüket.

Kicsit más:
Mit szóltok a U19-es válogatott sikeréhez? Remélem továbbjutnak a csoportjukból. Szurkoljunk nekik. *Hajrá Magyarok*


----------



## isty (2007 Október 9)

pitypang26 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> Én is igazat adok Lampardnak. Én is lány vagyok és nagyon szeretem a sportot (a focit is). Naprakészen tudom a híreket és lehető legtöbb sportközvetitést megnézem (vagy TV-ben vagy élőben).
> A barátaim azzal szórakoznak,hogy mondanak nekem egy sportágat és el kell mondajam a szabályait, nagyon büszke vagyok,mert eddig csak 1-szer 2-szer tudtak megfogni.Tehát szerintem a nők is érthetnek a sporthoz és engedni kell,hogy elmondják a véleményüket.
> 
> ...


 

Kedves pitypang hozzaszolasod elolvastattam a felesegemmel is,hogy valahogy rabirjam venni a foci nezesre,ezutan varom az eredmenyt,de nincs sok esely ra.
Az U19-eseknek csak annyit tudok mondani,hogy szep volt fiuk.
HAJRA MAGYAROK!!!!


----------



## keedjauw (2007 Október 13)

Magyarország - Svájc 2-1 (U19) Továbbjutottunk a következő körbe.
Magyarország - Málta 2-0
Szép volt!


----------



## keedjauw (2007 Október 13)

Kivéncsi vagyok, hol vállal majd ismét munkát. SOkáig aBarcelonára tippeltem, de úgy látszik Messi megmenti edzőjét.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 Október 16)

Női szurkoló témához.

Ahogy látom kb. 35 év alatt a nők között is több futball /sport/ iránt érdeklődő.Szerintem átlagban nem értenek kevesebbet hozzá mint a férfiak.Ugyanazt látják olvassák stb.Minél több a szurkoló annál jobban megy gazdaságilag is az adott klubnak.
Szerencsére más csapatsportokban is van egyre több női szurkoló.
Kosár, kézi stb.


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 16)

Tommyboy25 írta:


> Női szurkoló témához.
> 
> Ahogy látom kb. 35 év alatt a nők között is több futball /sport/ iránt érdeklődő.Szerintem átlagban nem értenek kevesebbet hozzá mint a férfiak.Ugyanazt látják olvassák stb.Minél több a szurkoló annál jobban megy gazdaságilag is az adott klubnak.
> Szerencsére más csapatsportokban is van egyre több női szurkoló.
> Kosár, kézi stb.


Előbb a pályán menjen jól! Ha ott oké, akkor a kassza is rendben lesz.


----------



## Charlie Firpo (2007 Október 16)

Érdekes az a felvetés hogy a teljesítmény mennyire befolyásolja a nézők számát... én sportmenedzser szakon végeztem, sokáig lehetne ezen elmélkedni...
Az biztos hogy a teljesítmény a sportérték mellett a tálalás hihetetlenül fontos...


----------



## Charlie Firpo (2007 Október 16)

Nem hiszek abban amit manapság sokan írnak mondanak hogy az van a képernyőn ami érdekli az embereket...főleg a sport területén nem igaz ez szerintem...
Inkább azt érzem hogy sok sportot úgy tálalnak és olyan terjedelemben hogy inkább azt nézi az ember (mint pl egy kereskedelmi tv legújabb "sikerfilmjét"...).. 
Ezután már érdekelni is fogja...


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 16)

Charlie Firpo írta:


> Érdekes az a felvetés hogy a teljesítmény mennyire befolyásolja a nézők számát... én sportmenedzser szakon végeztem, sokáig lehetne ezen elmélkedni...
> Az biztos hogy a teljesítmény a sportérték mellett a tálalás hihetetlenül fontos...


Valóban fontos a tálalás, ám a rántottleves a Gundelben is rántottleves.
Elmélkedni lehet, sőt kell. Dolgozni többet! Magyarországon hirtelen sok embert kezdett érdekelni a tenisz. Miért? A pálya nem változott, továbbra is ütővel játszák, a Nap sem sűt másként. Annyi történt csupán, hogy Szávay hozta az eredményeket. Nem azon kell elmélkedni, hogy hol, miben, mennyiért. *Az eredmény a fontos!* A többi csak sorminta.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Október 21)

Tommyboy!

Nem tudom láttad-e tegnapi Loki-Sopron meccset? Hát, meghült bennünk a vér, mikor Zana bevágta az első gólotokat. Az olasz ötödosztályból importált edző úgy rohangált fel-alá, mint a bakzó macska. A második Loki gól után már lenyugodott, a negyedik után pedig már színét sem lehetett látni. A tegnapi nap Koumaha napja volt (mind a négy gólt ő szerezte).
Persze nektek nem a Loki ellen kell nyerni idegenben, de a tegnapiak alapján szerintem nincs rossz csapatotok.
Ja, és hiányoltuk J.J Tchana-t. Nincs infód miért nem játszott?


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 21)

Ünnepel az egész város, végre nyert a Ferencváros!!! 
Nem kis dolog az NB II.-ben...


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 31)

Charlie Firpo
Igazad van, valóban én is inkább valamilyen sportközvetítési csatornán hagyom a tv-t, még akkor is, ha az nem igazán hoz lázba, mint a 66-szor unalomig ismert filmeket nézze az ember. 
Igaz, azt is kell ismételgetni, hisz olyan sok ma már a csatorna, hogy természetesen mindent egyszerre nem lehet látni, de háttértelevíziózásnak tényleg jók a sportközvetítések. 
Főleg hamarosan kezdődnek a sífutás stb. - téli sportok.


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 31)

Pisti72. 
Az csak a Sopronnak jó, ha Tchana nem játszott, de igazán nem akarom bántani, de mikor nálunk volt nem igazán alkotott nagyot. 
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## pisti72 (2007 Október 31)

lampard írta:


> Pisti72.
> Az csak a Sopronnak jó, ha Tchana nem játszott, de igazán nem akarom bántani, de mikor nálunk volt nem igazán alkotott nagyot.
> Hajrá Loki!



Végre egy Loki Fan!
Igazad van Tchana-val kapcsolatban, de az első tavaszi fordulóban szerzett egy nagyon fontos gólt a vasas pályán, viszont a kupadönmtó rajta is ment el.

A mai szereplésünk viszont kudarc és szégyen! Azt beszélik a jól értesültek, hogy Beranek buktatást akarnak a fiúk. 2 hónap múlva lejár a szerződése, mostmár a nemzetközi után a ligában is elszálltunk. Így nem hiszem hogy Szima megtartja. Persze nála jobb magyar edzőt nem találunk (Szentes sem az!!!), egy külföldi meg nagy zsetont kér, úgyhogy a fene se tudja.
Hajrá, Loki a bajnokságban és a kupában!!!!


----------



## lampard (2007 November 1)

Tegnap mi sem mentünk most személyesen a Loki meccsre, csak tévében néztük, de siralmas volt. Időnként lehet rosszul játszani, vannak rossz napjai mindenkinek, de ha csak edzőbuktatásból játszottak így, akkor azt nagyon elitélem. 
Én is úgy vagyok vele, mint te, hogy nem is tudom ki lenne a legjobb edző a Loki számára, de ha nem tisztességesen játszottak, hanem direkt rosszul, vagyis manipulálták a meccset, azt nagyon elitélem, és büntetném is. (Bár minden bizonnyal nehéz bizonyítani)


----------



## pisti72 (2007 November 2)

Én egyébként jó edzőnek tartom Beraneket, nagy taktikus, vannak meglepő, de jó húzásai, (nagy ritkán azért melléfog.) Ne feledjük nála lett alapember Dzsudzsi, Supesznál még lehet mindig a padot koptatná -mármint a Loki padját  Ő meglátta benne a tehetséget, pedig akkoriban ott volt Cucu a helyén, mégis erőltette a játékát. 
Egyébként nem egyedi eset a Lokinál az edzőbuktatási kísérlet. Tavaly is próbálkoztak, ennek ereménye lett pl. Csipa menesztése.
Mindenesetre a mester ért a pszichológiához is, én biztos vagyok benne, hogy ez a szerdai pofon kijózanítólag hatott mindenkire.Ha Szima bizalmát még élvezi, rendbe fogja tenni a társaságot és bízom benne , hogy a továbbiakban minden meccset rendesen hozni fogunk! A védelmet pedig tavaszra meg kell erősíteni.
Hajrá Loki!


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 November 4)

A Loki-Sopron meccs végeredményét csak a hírekben hallottam.Igen ritkán nézek magyar focit.Ill. amit nálunk focinak hívnak.Némelyik hétvégi férfi kosármeccsen több néző volt mint focimeccsen.

Kosár: Pécs-Szombathely 3500,Szolnok-Kecskemét 2500,Dombóvár-Kaposvár 1500,Sopron-Nyíregyháza 1200.

Fociaks-Diósgyőr 1000,Tatabánya-MTK 1000,REAC-ZTE 400, Sopron-Siófok 1000.


----------



## zoarden (2007 November 6)

van egy jó kis bejegyzés a spanyol kiscsapatokról az nst blogon:
http://nst.blog.hu/2007/11/06/a_legkisebb_is_szamit


----------



## kiruka (2007 November 9)

Reménykedhetünk, mert a fiatal válogatott játékosok szép eredményeket érnek el. Furcsa, hogy megannyi csalódás után is tudok hinni a magyar fociban.


----------



## afca (2007 November 12)

Feyenoord-Ajax 2-2 Hajrá Ajax.


----------



## afca (2007 November 12)

A szivem megszakadt amikor Dzsudzsák megegyezett a PSV Eindhovennel.Ugyanis az Ajax kiszemeltje volt.Az Ajaxal jobban járt volna.De sebaj csak fejlődjön a fiú nagy tehetségnek igérkezik.Még most is a szememelőtt van ahogy megforgatt és szinte ,,megalázta,,a nagyra tartott Cannavarot.Várhidi egy ügyes ütőképes jó csaptba épitette be őt.Most már öröm nézni a Magyar válogatott játékát.HAJRÁ FIÚK!!!


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 15)

Nagyon szívmelengető érzés az, amikor ma a válogatottról beszélünk. Ezek a fiatalok sokmindent elérhetnek, nem hiába bízik bennük Várhidi!
Most következik két fontos meccs, amiből ha csak az egyiket megnyerjük, kedvező lehet a vb sorsolásnál a helyzetünk!

Hajrá fiúk! Veletek vagyunk!


----------



## KisTamas (2007 November 15)

Nem akarok a válogatottal kapcsolatban borúlátó lenni de, majd akkor dícsérem meg őket, ha lesz az asztalon valami amire azt lehet mondani, hogy kezd alakulni, vagyhogy ez már igen.Sok éve már hogy nem volt ilyesmire példa és nagyon örülnék neki ha végre úgy ülnék le szurkolni hogy közben még a víz is kiver!!!!


----------



## KisTamas (2007 November 15)

Az elöbb azt elfelejtettem írni, hogy a véleményemtől függetlenül HAJRÁ FIÚK!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2007 November 15)

KisTamas írta:


> Az elöbb azt elfelejtettem írni, hogy a véleményemtől függetlenül HAJRÁ FIÚK!!!



Tamás! Mi az a pufin? Most tényleg!


----------



## gaborgabor81 (2007 November 16)

Pufin: A kincs, ami nincs c. filmben Bud Spencer csak ezzel az étekkel indul neki a földkörüli hajóútnak.


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 16)

KisTamas írta:


> Nem akarok a válogatottal kapcsolatban borúlátó lenni de, majd akkor dícsérem meg őket, ha lesz az asztalon valami amire azt lehet mondani, hogy kezd alakulni, vagyhogy ez már igen.Sok éve már hogy nem volt ilyesmire példa és nagyon örülnék neki ha végre úgy ülnék le szurkolni hogy közben még a víz is kiver!!!!


Szerintem van már ilyen.
Az olaszok elleni győzelem és az azóta tartó remek játék miatt én már így ülök le a tv elé, ha kezdődik a meccs és persze látom is!


----------



## afca (2007 November 17)

A Chelsea műcsapat.Az életben nem fog Európa porondján semmit elérni.Erőltetett valami amit produkállnak.Mos az Ajaxtól csábitották el Henk ten Catet.Semmire nem fognak vele menni.Fél év múlva tele lesz a Chelsea gyenge képességű Spanyol játékosokkal.Cate ezt csinállta az Ajaxban is.Hála istennek tovább állt.


----------



## afca (2007 November 17)

Barcelona Marco van Bastenra vár.
*get.to/ajaxhirek <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 17)

A két félidő között a különbség a saját szempontunkból ég és föld volt. 
Az első helyzet után talán azt hitték a fiúk, hogy a meccset simán nyerni fogjuk. Megnyugodtak, elvesztették a tempót. Jöttek a moldávok és két helyzetből -ami két távoli lövés volt- kétszer betaláltak. 
A félidő végére a magyar kettős csere után lendületet kapott csapatunk, de a szépítés nem sikerült. 
A második félidőt hatalmas elánnal kezdtük, de a szerencse elpártolt mellünk, sokkal inkább a modlávokhoz szegődött... 
Rengeteg támadás, hatalmas labdabirtoklási fölény és egy-egy helyzet alakult ki a második félidő végéig, míg egy újabb szerencsés támadásból kapushibánk miatt is újabb gólt értek el. Ekkor a moldáv helyzetek és gólok aránya még mindig 100%-os volt... Hihetetlen, de igaz... 
A 3. góluk megszerzése után végképp megtört a magyar csapat. Hiába igyekeztünk, ma semmi sem sikerült. 
Azért nem maradtak 100%-osak, a végén két helyzetet is elrontottak, de az már nem számított semmit. 
A kapust fejbetalálni, kézen-lábon rúgni a labdával sikerült, de a gólvonalon túljuttatni a játékszert nem. Most ezen múlott minden. 

Mindent egybevéve nem lehetünk elégedettek egy cseppet sem! Ezt a csapatot illett volna megverni, de egy döntetlen lett volna a minimum. Az első félidei játék megpecsételte a sorsunkat, így azon a második játékrészben már nem sok esélyünk volt kozmetikázni. Kár érte. 

A szerencsésebb csapat legyőzte a papírforma szerinti jobbat. Ennyi. 

A görögök ellen, ha ilyen szerencsénk lesz, mint most ellenfelünknek, simán nyerni fogunk!


----------



## afca (2007 November 22)

Anglia hasraesett.Igz jár aki sziv nélkül focizik.


----------



## afca (2007 November 22)

Anglia-Horvátország 2-3.Anglia motiváció nélkül sedre módon focizott.Meg is lett az eredménye.Fotelból nézhetik az EB-t.


----------



## afca (2007 November 22)

Kicsit nagyképű a szöveg.


----------



## pisti72 (2007 November 22)

afca írta:


> Anglia hasraesett.Igz jár aki sziv nélkül focizik.


Sajnos mi sem zártunk valami fényesen, pedig mi szívvel lélekkel játszottunk


----------



## lampard (2007 November 23)

jaj, ez a hét kudarca, mármint hogy az angolok kiestek, ezt nagyon nehezen tudom megemészteni. Nagyon fáj a szivem.


----------



## afca (2007 November 24)

A Magyar válogatott még nincs kész sem fizikailag sem idegileg,hogy komoly meccset játszon.De jó úton halad Várhidi.Vannak még nehézségek de mindent meglehet oldani.Összefog érni ez a csapat.Én nagyon hiszek benne.


----------



## pekarsipos (2007 November 24)

Hogy a nagy mecseken miképp van azt nem tudom.
De azt biztosan tudom hogy a alacsonyabb osztályokban eladják a mecseket hogy fent tudják tartani a csapatot.


----------



## lampard (2007 November 24)

Ha neked igazad van, az akkor igen csak szomorú.


----------



## pekarsipos (2007 November 24)

Ezt biztosan állithatom mivel a főnököm sport klub igazgató is.
Ellég sokkat hallok e téma körul.
Még olyanok is vannak hogy a főbiróval legyeznek hogy melik biró legyen a mecsre beosztva.
A szezon végi kiréndulásokat meg honan finansziroza egy kiss csapat?


----------



## afca (2007 November 25)

Való igaz az alacsonyabb osztályból az a csapat kerül fel aki többet tud fizetni.A birókról meg ne is beszélljünk.A sport szégyenei.


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 November 25)

A válogatottról csak annyit: akárki az edző ameddig szar a bajnokságunk nem lesznek eredmények.Itthon kényelmesen ellötyögnek a játékosok,aztán a külf. meccseken,meg nem bírnak a végén futni."Jéé ezek gyorsabbak nálunk"...Na mindegy megint nem volt "szerencsénk".Oszt minden megy tovább.Lóvé megvan,nem is kell sokat edzeni,Tiszta Amerika.Kis pillanatkép M.országról 2007-ben./és már sajnos sok éve./Klubszinten vál. szinten egyaránt./


----------



## pisti72 (2007 November 29)

Nos Lampard kolléga, mit szólsz a régi új edzőnkhöz?Azt hallottam fúrásban jeleskedik.(Supka Beranek) Nem akarok vészmadár lenni de elúszott a 4. Szerintem az tavaszi szezon végéig sem húzza ki. 
A legfőbb baj vele, amellet, h szakmailag sem túl meggyőző, h a játékosok sem tisztelik.
Remélem nem lesz igazam!


----------



## lampard (2007 November 30)

Pisti72, Herczeg Andrásra gondolsz? Mindenesetre a mai bemutatkozás nem igen sikerült jól, hisz kikaptunk a Reactól 3-1-re, ez szégyen. 
A bírónak köszönhetjük azt is, hogy az Újpest nem vitte el mind a 3 pontot.


----------



## afca (2007 November 30)




----------



## afca (2007 November 30)




----------



## Viorika (2007 December 5)

Hajra BAYERN MUNCHEN


----------



## afca (2007 December 9)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 9)




----------



## afca (2007 December 9)




----------



## Detti1986 (2007 December 9)

Hajrá Real Madrid!!!


----------



## afca (2007 December 9)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## Jámborné Jolika (2007 December 9)

*Aranycsapat*

Kedves Pufi,

Az 1954-es "ARANYCSAPAT"-ról van egy tablószerű képeslapom, amit ereklyeként őriztem eddig. Sajnos anyagi helyzetem miatt kell megválnom tőle, ha tudsz valakit, aki tovább őrizné szeretettel, kérlek üzenj.

Jolika



Pufi írta:


> http://www.kmtv.ca/media/displayimage.php?pos=-22
> 
> Foci kedvelQk, ha kinyitjátok az új honlapomat minden héten megnézhetitek az NB I-es golokat nálam. Kellemes szórakozást.
> Természetesen mellette a TV müsorunk is ott van és részletek a Színház korábbi elöadásaiból...
> ...


----------



## afca (2007 December 11)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## Maxbull (2007 December 11)

3 : 0 -ra vezet a Madrid !


----------



## Maxbull (2007 December 12)

3 : 1 lett a vége.
Csoportelsők.


----------



## afca (2007 December 12)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 13)

Ajax Amsterdam


----------



## afca (2007 December 14)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 17)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 18)

AJAX


----------



## matel (2007 December 19)

Hajrá Barca! Lassan itt az el classico!


----------



## afca (2007 December 20)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 22)

AJAX AMSTERDAM


----------



## afca (2007 December 22)

Ajax logo


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Én személy szerint Real Madrid drukker vagyok, de nagyon várom már a Barca elleni meccset, biztos vagyok benne, hogy jó kis csata lesz


----------



## afca (2007 December 23)

Szerintem a Barca simán nyer.


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

afca írta:


> Szerintem a Barca simán nyer.



Előforulhat, azonban nem vagyok fanatikus, ha a real szép meccset játszikde kikap, akkor az azért volt mert az ellenfél jobb volt. A jobbtól nem szégyen kikapni, lehet emelt fővel is vesziteni


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Azt azért nem kellene elfelejteni, hogy egy viszonylag fiatal csapatról van szó, aminek még össze kell érnie.Várhidi jó úton tartja a csapatot, remélem megkapja a bizalmat.


----------



## afca (2007 December 24)

Ennyit a jövőbelátásomról.A Real 12 emberrrel de legyőzte a Barcelonát.A 12.játékos a biró volt.Borzalmas volt látni mennyire segiti a Realt.Tördelte a játékot mindent befújt a Barca ellen.Kész bohózat volt.


----------



## afca (2007 December 24)

Barcelona-Real Madrid

 0-1


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 24)

Szerintem a bíró nem fújt egyiknek sem.Viszont az Inter-Milan meccsen az olasz bíró hibát hibára halmozott(ide is oda is).Szvsz. a Real és az Inter győzelme is megérdemelt,bár lehetett volna fordítva is.A lényeg,hogy a MU nyert:-D


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 24)

Ez jó afca!


----------



## afca (2007 December 24)

Örülök,hogy tetszi.

BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT FILOZÓFUS.


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 24)

Neked is afca!


----------



## afca (2007 December 25)

A hideg ráz tőlük.


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

HOLLAND CSAPATOK


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

Holland Csapatok 2


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

HOLLAND CSAPATOK 3


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)




----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

kiss


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)




----------



## afca (2007 December 26)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)

www.transfermarkt.de<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## afca (2007 December 27)




----------



## GLECCSER (2007 December 27)

magyar focit együtt emlegetik már a Moldávokkal Máltával ezért ez erös kritika és ezekhez mérik mennyit fejlödtünk egy év alatt sajna van még lejebb kiszedik a jo játéékosokat és eladják,hogy a klubbot fenn lehessen tartani az árábol addig nem is lesz felemelkedés szerintem


----------



## GLECCSER (2007 December 27)

A legendás Puskás idézet ma is nagyon idöszerü "kis pénz kis foci"


----------



## afca (2007 December 27)

Kire gondolsz?Dzsudzsákra?Neki csak jól jön.Fejlődni fog.Debrecenbe aligha fejlődne tovább.Magyarország még távol van az európai focitól.


----------



## afca (2007 December 27)

Magyarországon még Gerától vannak elájulva.Miért nem látják Filkort,Dzsudzsákot meg a többi?
Sajnos hazai csapatra nem lehet épiteni a válogatott gerincét.
Kell a fiatalitás.Volt egy generáció akik szégyent hoztak a Magyar focira.Most ki kell köszörülni a csorbát.


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)




----------



## afca (2007 December 28)




----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Holland


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Holland


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Holland


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Holland


----------



## afca (2007 December 30)




----------



## Tommyboy25 (2007 December 31)

Boldog új évet kívánok minden futballrajongónak!


----------



## afca (2007 December 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Január 2)




----------



## Ammája (2008 Január 4)

Viva Real Madrid!


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Barcelona


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Inter Milan


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Juventus


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Liverpool


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Leeds United


----------



## afca (2008 Január 4)

Manchester United


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Január 4)

Afca! Úgy látom te otthon vagy a holland fociban. Majd egy csapatképet nyomjál már be a PSV-ről amin Dzsudzsi is rajta lesz. A jövő szombaton már játszani fog a Feyenord ellen!


----------



## kurta (2008 Január 4)

spanyol foci a legjobb ott is a REAL MADRID HALALAL MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! idén bjnokságot és bajnokok ligályát is fogunk nyerni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HALALALAAL MADRID


----------



## kurta (2008 Január 5)

halala madrid !!!


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

AJAX


----------



## filozófus (2008 Január 5)

kurta írta:


> spanyol foci a legjobb ott is a REAL MADRID HALALAL MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! idén bajnokságot és bajnokok ligá*j*át is fogunk nyerni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HALALALAAL MADRID


Hát a bajnokságban drukkolok nekik,de a BL-t illetően már annyira nemHozzátenném,hogy az egyik kedvenc játékosom Robinho.


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Pisti72


Amit kértél Dzsudzsi


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">NR.</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gomes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bas Roorda </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>650.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cássio </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jan Kromkamp </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.700.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Carlos Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Manuel da Costa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mike Zonneveld </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Alcides </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Slobodan Rajkovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.300.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Eric Addo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Fagner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dirk Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Timmy Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld<A title=Kapitän href="http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/wettbewerb/NL1/hollandcasinoeredivisie/datenfakten/captain.html" width="16"



, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mika Väyrynen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.250.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Edison Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jason Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Isma&iuml;l Aissati </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ibrahim Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">John de Jong </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tom van der Leegte </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Otman Bakkal </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Danko Lazovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Danny Koevermans </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Farfán </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>14.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jonathan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Género Zeefuik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 17 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Dzsudzsák ebben a stadionban ilyen közönség előtt fog játszani


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Ez a legfrissebb csoportkép a PSV-ről.Ezen még Dzsudzsák nincs rajta.Majd jövőre.


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Ez pedig az ellenséga Feyenoord

<TABLE class=player_selection_main><TBODY><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


Henk
Timmer

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Giovanni
van
Bronckhorst

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


André
Bahia 

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Nicky
Hofs

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Tim
Vincken

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>


Sherif
Ekramy

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


Serginho
Greene

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Jonathan
De Guzman

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Ron
Vlaar

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Diego
Biseswar

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Theo
Lucius

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>


Dwight
Tiendalli

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


Danny 
Buijs

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Jacob
Lensky

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Georginio
Wijnaldum

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Roy
Makaay

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Tim
de
Cler

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>


Kevin
Hofland

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


Luigi
Bruins

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Andwélé
Slory

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Erwin
Mulder

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Nuri
Sahin

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>


Michael
Mols

</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>


Jordy
Buijs

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


Chun-Soo
Lee

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

12.játékosnő


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Ajax-Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## afca (2008 Január 5)

Roberto Carlos szabadrúgásgólja a Franciák ellen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

na mi a helyzet?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

hol a többi hsz?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1> <!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->
Kedves látogatók,

Sajnos a szerverünk egyik hard-drive-ja felmondta a szolgálatot, így az azon lévő adatok végleg elvesztek. Az utolsó teljes körű biztonsági mentés 2008 január 5.-én készült, amelyet sikeresen visszaállítottunk, azonban az elmúlt hónap információi elvesztek.

A jövőben az ilyen váratlan meghibásodásokat dupla mentéssel igyekszünk kiküszöbölni. Köszönjük a megértéseteket és elnézést kérünk a bosszúságért!
<!-- / message -->


----------



## goyo (2008 Február 17)

afca írta:


> Hogy baszták volna meg.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

oda a rengeteg fasza kép meg link!!! hát kössz


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

Azt hiszem kiszálok.Csalódtam bennük.1000 hozzászólásom bánja.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

nehogy má kiszálljá


----------



## goyo (2008 Február 17)

pisti72 írta:


> oda a rengeteg fasza kép meg link!!! hát kössz



Azert gondolhatod, hogy ezt nem szandekosan csinaltuk. Nagy portalok tudnak tobb szervert uzemeltetni, ha gond van az egyikkel, ott van a masik, mi ezt teljesen sajat zsebbol alljuk, ahogy neked sem kerul egy filleredbe sem, sot reklamokat sem kell nezegetned. Azert koszonjuk a megertesedet es a munkank elismereset...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

goyo írta:


> Azert gondolhatod, hogy ezt nem szandekosan csinaltuk. Nagy portalok tudnak tobb szervert uzemeltetni, ha gond van az egyikkel, ott van a masik, mi ezt teljesen sajat zsebbol alljuk, ahogy neked sem kerul egy filleredbe sem, sot reklamokat sem kell nezegetned. Azert koszonjuk a megertesedet es a munkank elismereset...


 

Azt mindenki tudja,hogy nem szándékos volt.De ha körülnézel nagyon sokan fel vannak dühödve.
Azt hiszem az ide látogatókat is meg lehet érteni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

goyo írta:


> Azert gondolhatod, hogy ezt nem szandekosan csinaltuk. Nagy portalok tudnak tobb szervert uzemeltetni, ha gond van az egyikkel, ott van a masik, mi ezt teljesen sajat zsebbol alljuk, ahogy neked sem kerul egy filleredbe sem, sot reklamokat sem kell nezegetned. Azert koszonjuk a megertesedet es a munkank elismereset...


Jó van, nem kell mindjárt megsértődni, csak mindenkit bosszant a dolog


----------



## goyo (2008 Február 17)

afca írta:


> Azt mindenki tudja,hogy nem szándékos volt.De ha körülnézel nagyon sokan fel vannak dühödve.
> Azt hiszem az ide látogatókat is meg lehet érteni.



Abszolut..en is duhongenek...es duhongok is. 
Csak ez a b+ kicsit eros volt...

A Canadahun foruman 300 + GByte adat van, errol mar eleg nehez rendszeres biztonsagi mentest csinalni. Ha lenne bevetelunk, nyilvan mas lenne a helyzet, igy sem konnyu Melittanak evek ota havi kozel 100.000 ft-nak megfelelo szerverkoltseget kifizetnie.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

goyo írta:


> Abszolut..en is duhongenek...es duhongok is.
> Csak ez a b+ kicsit eros volt...
> 
> A Canadahun foruman 300 + GByte adat van, errol mar eleg nehez rendszeres biztonsagi mentest csinalni. Ha lenne bevetelunk, nyilvan mas lenne a helyzet, igy sem konnyu Melittanak evek ota havi kozel 100.000 ft-nak megfelelo szerverkoltseget kifizetnie.



o.k én felajánlom az adóm 1%-át, mondjátok a technikai számot


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

Én is.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 17)

Jó,relax...
A jobb kedv érdekében:
http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoc...videoja-gera-becsapta-a-coventryvedelmet.html


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 17)

99. oldalról leficcentünk a 33.-ra


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 17)

Hát azért ez nagy szívás!:mrgreen:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 17)

Azért remélem túltesszük magunkat rajta...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Laczkó Zsolt gólpassza Angliában, Dzsudzsák újra győztes csapatban (napi magyar) 
2008.02.17. 16:30 
*Az exferencvárosi futballista egy asszisztal vette ki a részét a Leicester City 4-0-s sikeréből, Dzsudzsák Balázs csapata a hajrában lőtt büntetővel nyert a Willem II ellen. Lássuk, kik játszottak tegnap a magyarok közül Európában.
*
<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin --><!--*hirdetés*

--><SCRIPT src="./jscripts/banner.php?zona=40544" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord=81271230"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><NOSCRIPT> 

 </NOSCRIPT>
<!-- billboard ad :: end -->Az FA-kupában két magyar is örülhetett. A WBA 5-0-ra győzött Coventryben (*Gera Zoltán* szerezte a csapat ötödik gólját), a Barnsley pedig óriási meglepetésre legyőzte a Liverpoolt az Anfield Roadon (*Ferenczi István* végigjátszotta a mérkőzést). Bővebben itt olvashatnak a Liverpool-Barnsley kupacsatáról.

Az angol másodosztályban egyedül *Laczkó Zsolt* lépett pályára a szombati játéknapon. A magyar középpályás a 24. percben váltotta a sérült Joe Mattockot, és rögtön egy lövéssel nyitott. A Leicester végül 4-0-ra verte a Norwich-ot, és az exferencvárosi futballista az utolsó találata előtt gólpasszt adott Stephen Clemence-nek.

Németországban *Hajnal Tamás* végigjátszotta a Karlsruhe-Leverkusen (0-2) meccset, ahol a hazaiak a második félidőben kétgólos hátrányból egyenlítettek. *Dárdai Pál*nak egyetlen perc sem jutott a Bielefeldet verő Herthában (1-0).

A Serie B magyarjai számára szünnapot hirdettek az edzők: egyedüli a brescai *Feczesin Róbert* kapott 8 percet Serse Cosmitól a csapat messinai meccsén, amelyet a kék-fehérek végül 2-1-re elveszítettek.

Hollandiában *Dzsudzsák Balázs* ismét végigjátszotta a PSV meccsét, az eindhoveniek 1-0-ra győztek egy hajrában szerzett tizenegyesgóllal a Willem II otthonában. Kilencven percet tölthetett a pályán *Babos Gábor* és *Vadócz Krisztián* is, de sok örömüket nem lelték a meccsben, mert a Nijmegen saját stadionjában kikapott az Excelsior Rotterdamtól (0-1). *Bodor Boldizsár*nak 11 perc foci és a győzelem íze jutott (Roda-Twente 3-1).


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 18)

Nem volt most olyan kiemelkedő a Dzsudzsák csapata,eléggé kiegyenlitett volt a játék!Balázsnak sem volt szerencséje,:Na majd legközelebb!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Szerintem meg nem érdemelték meg a győzelmet.X lett volna a reális.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

<TABLE class=infobox style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><CAPTION>*Dzsudzsák Balázs*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Személyes adatok</TH></TR><TR><TD>*Születési dátum*</TD><TD colSpan=2>1986. december 23.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Születési hely*</TD><TD colSpan=2>Nyírlugos, Magyarország</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Magasság*</TD><TD colSpan=2>179 cm</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Becenév*</TD><TD colSpan=2>_Dzsudzsi_</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Poszt*</TD><TD colSpan=2>középpályás</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Klub adatok</TH></TR><TR><TD>*Jelenlegi klubja*</TD><TD colSpan=2>PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Mezszám*</TD><TD colSpan=2>22</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Junior klubok</TH></TR><TR><TD>2000-2001
2001-2004</TD><TD colSpan=2>

 Nyírlugos SE


 Debreceni Olasz Focisuli</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Profi klubok</TH></TR><TR><TD>*Évek*</TD><TD>*Klub*</TD><TD>*Meccsek (gólok)*</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003-2004
2004-2008 január
2008 január-</TD><TD>

 Létavértes


 Debreceni VSC


 PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD>
48 (14)
7 (3)</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Válogatottság</TH></TR><TR><TD>2007-</TD><TD>

 Magyarország</TD><TD>8 (0)</TD></TR><TR><TD><SMALL>Utoljára frissítve:</SMALL></TD><TD><SMALL>2007. január 20. (Válogatott: 2008. február 6.)</SMALL></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Dzsudzsák Balázs* magyar válogatott labdarúgó, jelenleg a PSV Eindhoven játékosa.
Háromszor nyert magyar bajnokságot és szuperkupát Debrecenben, 2007-ben már a válogatottban is debütált Görögország ellen. A 2006/2007-as bajnokság legjobb játékosának választották, 2007 nyarán neves külföldi klubbokat (Ajax, Dinamo Kijev) utasított vissza, s maradt a DVSC-nél.
2007 október 24-én írta alá ötéves szerződését a holland PSV Eindhoven csapatával, amelyhez 2008 januárjában csatlakozott.<SUP class=reference id=_ref-0>[1]</SUP>
2008. január 13-án mutatkozott be a PSV csapatában egy Feyenoord elleni rangadón. Kezdőként lépett pályára, több lövéssel vétette észre magát. A mérkőzés a PSV 1-0-ás győzelmével zárult.
A következő fordulóban a VVV Venlo ellen egy közeli lövésből már gólt is szerzett, ami egy pont megszerzéséhez segítette csapatát.<SUP class=reference id=_ref-1>[2]</SUP>
2008. január 23-án elöszőr léphetett pályára hazai közönség elött a Sparta ellen. A csapata az ő pasza után szerezte meg a vezetést. PSV Eindhoven - Sparta Rotterdam 3-1
2008. január 26-án a PSV hazai környezetben fogadta a sereghajtó Excelsior csapatát. Balázs ismét a kezdőcsapatban helyett remekül játszott ennek eredményeként a 7.percben Farfán beadása után megszerezte a vezetést a PSV csapatának. Sok jó megmozdulása volt, pontrugásai veszélyesek voltak. PSV - Excelsior 2-1 /1-0/
2008.január 31-én a bajnokság rangadóján az Ajax ellen idegenben ismét eredményes volt. A 41.percben 18 méterről hatalmas gólt lőtt az Ajaxnak. Ajax - PSV 0-2 /0-1/
2008.február 2-án újra pályára lépett a AZ ellen. A 13.percben 20 méterről kapufát lőtt és a kipattanó labdát Lazovic fejelte a kapuba. Remek szabadrúgásai voltak az egyik után gól is született de a játékvezető érvénytelenitette mert Bakkal lerántott a védőjét. AZ - PSV 0-2 /0-2/


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

www.transfermarkt.de<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

NAC Breda 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Edwin Zoetebier



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 37 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jelle ten Rouwelaar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bas van Wegen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>75.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Kurt Elshot </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Rob Penders </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Patrick Zwaanswijk </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.100.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Patrick Mtiliga </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ahmed Ammi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>450.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tyrone Loran </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sander van Gessel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tim Gilissen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Edwin de Graaf </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Rogier Molhoek </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ron Stam </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Donny Gorter </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Fehér </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ali Benomar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gert Jan Tamerus </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Anthony Lurling </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Joonas Kolkka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Victor Sikora </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Matthew Amoah



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Rogier Veenstra </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>125.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Andro Franca </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>75.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Fouad Idabdelhay </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Michiel Kramer </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Roda JC Kerkrade 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Przemyslaw Tyton </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bram Castro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cliff Mardulier </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>225.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ger Senden </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 36 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Nuelson Wau </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>550.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jan Paul Saeijs </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Pa-Modou Kah </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vincent Lachambre



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Davy De Fauw </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Frank van Kouwen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marcel de Jong </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>550.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Fatih Sonkaya </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marcel Meeuwis </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Willem Janssen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Anouar Hadouir </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ismael Cheikh Tioté </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Boldizsár Bodor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dieter Van Tornhout </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>650.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Andres Oper



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.400.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jamaique Vandamme



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sekou Cissé



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>550.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Roland Lamah </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jeanvion Yulu-Matondo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.400.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

PSV Eindhoven 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gomes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bas Roorda </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>650.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cássio </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Rens van Eijden </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jan Kromkamp </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.700.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Carlos Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mike Zonneveld </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Alcides </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Slobodan Rajkovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.300.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Eric Addo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Fagner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dirk Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Timmy Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mika Väyrynen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.750.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Edison Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jason Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ismaïl Aissati </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ibrahim Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">John de Jong </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tom van der Leegte </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Otman Bakkal </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Danko Lazovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Danny Koevermans </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Farfán </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>14.500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jonathan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Género Zeefuik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 17 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

FCU Politehnica Timisoara 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marius Viorel Popa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Costel Fane Pantelimon </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sdrjan Luchin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">George Soltuz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">John McKain </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Alin Robert Ratiu </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Milos Brezinsky </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gabriel Canu </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Milhazes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Iasmin Latovlevici </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Stelian Stancu </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Arman Karamian </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Borbély </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dan Alexa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cristian Daminuta </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marian Aliuta </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gabriel Gheorge Caramarin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Wayne John Srhoj </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dare Vrsic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Emanoil Valentin Badoi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abiodun Agunbiade </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>450.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Artavazd Karamyan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.600.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ioan Viorel Ganea </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gheorghe Bucur </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dejan Rusic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>550.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mansour Gueye </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Puskás Ferenc


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Dzsudzsák sztárként tért haza

Debrecen – Ünnepelt sztárként tért vissza a régi játszótársak közé Dzsudzsák Balázs (21). A holland PSV Eindhoven futballcsapatának középpályása a vasárnapra és hétfőre kapott jutalomszabadságot magyarországi villámlátogatásra használta fel, s arra is időt szakított, hogy benézzen korábbi klubja, a DVSC edzésére
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=91763773" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Gyorsan híre ment, hogy Dzsudzsák a szombati, tilburgi holland bajnoki meccs után két napra hazaugrott. Szinte le sem vette füléről mobiltelefonját, annyian keresték a régi ismerősök, barátok közül, de sorban álltak a tévécsatornák munkatársai is, hogy újból hazai riportot készíthessenek vele.

– Az biztos, hogy igencsak megugrott népszerűségi indexem, pedig a korábbi állapotra sem panaszkodhattam. Az elmúlt néhány órában is annyian szerettek volna velem találkozni, hogy néhányszor már nemet kellett mondanom, mert több program nem fért bele ebbe a két rövid napba – vett egy nagy levegőt Dzsudzsák, aki a vasárnapi ebédet szülei nyírlugosi otthonában fogyasztotta el.

Délután már focimeccset nézett Debrecenben, majd néhány barátjával elment vacsorázni, de buliról, kimaradásról szó sem lehetett.

– Tartom magamnak annyira érett fiatalembernek, hogy tudjam, hol a határ. Korán ágyba bújtam debreceni lakásomban, mert sem a csütörtöki UEFA-kupa-meccsen, sem a vasárnapi bajnokin nem szeretnék csalódást okozni – folytatta a válogatott középpályás, aki azt tervezi, hogy a jövő hét elején is hazalátogat. – Ha úgy alakul a programom, akkor a Loki néhány bajnokiját is szeretném élőben megnézni.

Dzsudzsák az évad végére akár ötszörös bajnok is lehet, bár jelenleg még csak három aranyérme van.

– Szerintem a PSV-től már nem lehet elvenni a bajnoki címet, a kilencpontos előny elegendőnek tűnik, a Loki helyzete viszont sokkal nehezebb, mert ötpontos hátrányból üldözi az éllovas MTK-t – latolgatta az esélyeket a szurkolók Dzsudzsija, akinek ma délelőtt már edzésen kell jelentkeznie Eindhovenben. 

A DVSC klubmenedzsere, Herczeg András (51) régen veregethette meg egykori kedves tanítványa vállát.

– Az elmúlt hetekben nem találkoztam Balázzsal, de néztem a holland bajnoki meccseit. Már eddig is szép sikereket ért el, de tudom, nem elégszik meg ennyivel, még nagyobb sikerekre vágyik – említette Herczeg.

– Balázs közénk tartozik, ha jön, örömmel látjuk mind az edzéseken, mind a meccseken, valamennyien büszkék vagyunk rá, mert a Loki nevét öregbíti – tette hozzá Sándor Tamás (34), a DVSC csapatkapitánya, aki a hétfői edzés előtt vehette át a Blikk különdíját, hiszen – 2007-es teljesítménye alapján – a szurkolók őt választották az év legjobb középpályásának.

Blikk


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Felszállt a zöld-fehér füst

BUDAPEST – Véget ért a héten a Fradi szenvedése, mivel Sheffield United tulajdonosának, Kevin McCabe-nek a kezébe került az ország legnépszerűbb sportegyesülete. Azzal, hogy képletesen felszállt a – zöld-fehér – füst a Magyar Nemzeti Vagyonkezelő Zrt. épületéből, elmúlt a megszűnés veszélye.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=69320745" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




A Sheffield United, McCabe angol egyesülete és a Ferencváros együttműködését a szerződések megkötésével kell kezdeni. Február végéig kell letenni a fizetési garanciát McCabe-éknek, és attól kezdve 60 nap áll rendelkezésre a szerződések megkötésére. 

Három szerződést kell aláírni az angolokkal: az egyik a haszonbérlet megváltásáról, a másik a részvények megvásárlásáról, a harmadik pedig az FTC sportolóinak 25 évre szóló stadionhasználati lehetőségéről szól. Utána az állammal is alá kell írni a megállapodást a telekhasználatról. Ha ez megtörténik, felszabadul a letétbe tett pénz, így március végén, április elején kiegyenlítik a tartozásokat. 

A Ferencvárosnak jelenleg 1,7 milliárd forint az adóssága, az üzlet révén a klubnak jutó pénzből ezt törleszteni lehet, s marad is durván 500 millió forint. Ez nem folyhat el, mint az 1995-ös BL-nyereség, be akarják fektetni, s az éves hozamát a klub élvezi majd. Még négy labdarúgó érkezik, mielőtt február 20-án lejár az átigazolás. 

Jön egy angol menedzser is, aki nem az edzőt váltja, hanem felügyeli a munkát, és sportszakmai segítséget nyújt. Az új stadion engedélyeztetése a kerületi polgármester és a főépítész szerint 8-10 hónapot vesz igénybe. Ebben az évben a Fradi még az Üllői úton játszik, jövőre már biztos, hogy nem, hiszen elindul a bontás. Az építkezés vélhetően 2010 végére, 2011 tavaszára fejeződik be. 

Blikk.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

*Juhár Tamás visszatért az aranyról álmodó újpestiekhez Ciprusról*

Visszatért korábbi egyesületéhez, a húszszoros magyar bajnok Újpest FC-hez az egykori válogatott futballista Juhár Tamás. A védőjátékos a ciprusi Nea Szalamina együttesétől igazolt vissza Magyarországra, és hétfőn másfél éves szerződést írt alá a klubhoz – hozta nyilvánosságra az egylet hivatalos honlapja hétfőn kora délután.






Juhár Tamás korábban három szezont töltött Újpesten, 2002-től 2005-ig, ezen időszak alatt 2002-ben Szuperkupát, 2004-ben bajnoki ezüstérmet szerzett az Újpest FC-vel. 2005 nyarán a lila-fehérektől szerződött Ciprusra.

A 36. életévében járó középső védő 86 bajnoki meccsen 6 gólt szerzett a budapesti egylet színeiben.

Juhár alapembernek számított a Gellei Imre irányította magyar válogatottban 2001 és 2003 között, húszszor szerepelt címeres mezben.

A téli átigazolási szezonban nagyátalakítás zajlott Urbányi István együttesénél, amelynek egyértelmű célja a bajnoki arany megszerzése 1998 után először.

Újpestre került a romániai magyar Moldovan Tibor (Nyíregyháza), a bosnyák Mario Bozics (Fehérvár), a szerb Ivan Dudics (Zalaegerszeg) és a kameruni Christian Ebala Bodiong illetve, Hajdú Norbert, Takács Marcell (mindkettő Tatabánya) és Györök Tamás (Siófok) is. 

A távozók listája is tekintélyes: Pető Tamás, Füzi Ákos, Paulus Roiha, Densill Theobald, Sándor György, Mészáros Márk, és Li Do Kvon. Nemzeti Sport


----------



## Porky (2008 Február 18)

hajrá!
ez a 2.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

*A Watfordnál mellőzött Priskin tavaszra visszatérhet az ETO-hoz*





Elképzelhető, hogy az Angliában hónapok óta mellőzött Priskin Tamás tavasszal ismét az ETO FC labdarúgója lesz, de a Watford még nem válaszolt a győriek megkeresésére. Erről a magyar zöld-fehér klub hivatalos honlapja számolt be.






Az eto.hu híre szerint a magyar válogatott csatár nem zárkózott el a lehetőségtől. A győriek Igor Bogdanovics debreceni visszatérése és Bajzát Péter sérülése miatt kerültek gondba a csatárok tekintetében, így vetődött fel Priskin kölcsönvétele.

A komárnói születésű támadó 2001 és 2006 között szerepelt az ETO-ban, 67 mérkőzésen 24 gólt szerzett. Bő másfél évvel ezelőtt került az akkor még a Premier League-ben szereplő Watfordhoz, 2006. augusztus 19-én az Everton stadionjában játszotta első szigetországi bajnoki találkozóját. 

Első angliai találatát 2006. október 24-én a Hull City elleni Ligakupa mérkőzésen szerezte, majd december 30-án már a pontvadászatban is eredményes volt, amikor a Wigannel játszott a csapata. Az összecsapás a rossz időjárás miatt félbeszakadt, a találatot annulálták, így Priskinnek 2007. április 9-ig kellett várnia az első hivatalos és visszavonhatatlan Premier League-gólra. Tizenkét nappal később a Manchester City ellen is betalált.

A mostani szezonban a Watford már a második osztályban szerepel, a magyar támadó ritkán jut szóhoz Marlon King, Darius Henderson és Nathan Ellington árnyékában. Tizenhárom mérkőzésen 2 gólt szerzett, egyet-egyet a bajnokságban és a Ligakupában.

Priskin Tamás 2005. augusztus 17-én az argentinok ellen mutatkozott be a magyar válogatottban, amelyben 16 összecsapáson hat gólt szerzett.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

*Vasas: Peter Divics után Nenad Nikolics is Angyalföldön folytatja*

<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=15123888" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Petar Divics után újabb szerb labdarúgót szerződtetett a Vasas.

Az elmúlt napokban szintén próbajátékon szerepelt a piros-kékeknél a 23 esztendős Nenad Nikolics, akivel hétfőn megegyezett Vancsa Miklós ügyvezető.

A középpályás két és fél éves megállapodást írt alá.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

*Debrecen: portugál támadó középpályást tesztel a klub*

Bruno Luz személyében támadó középpályás érkezett a SPorting Lisszabontól, hogy próbajátékon vegyen részt Debrecenben - adta hírül a magyar klub hivatalos honlapja.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=29184694" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A 19 éves futballista az ősszel a Vitoria Setubal juniorcsapatánál játszott kölcsönben, korábban azonban megfordult az angol Charlton Athleticnél is.

A Debrecen vezetői néhány napig tesztelik Luzt.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

*Gyepes az angol harmadosztályban folytatja*



Gyepes Gábor a Ferencváros korábbi védője mégsem tér vissza egykori csapatához. Annak ellenére, hogy az elmúlt hetekben a zöld-fehérekkel készült, mégis külföldön folytatja. 
A hosszú sérüléséből felépült labdarúgó a Northampton Town együtteséhez szerződött. A játékos szerződtetését a csapat menedzsere Stuart Gray akarta, aki korábban a Wolverhamptonnál már dolgozott együtt Gyepessel, akinek a szerződése a szezon végéig szól.


----------



## xxxx (2008 Február 18)

A Liverpool-Barnsley Fa-kupa meccset látta valaki?
(Vagy ez már ki lett tárgyalva, csak törlődött? )

Én ugyan Pool-drukker vagyok, de végülis megérdemelték...

(úgy értem, a Liverpool is, meg a Barnsley is )


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

Jobb volta Barnsley.Szerintem.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 18)

xxxx írta:


> A Liverpool-Barnsley Fa-kupa meccset látta valaki?
> (Vagy ez már ki lett tárgyalva, csak törlődött? )
> 
> Én ugyan Pool-drukker vagyok, de végülis megérdemelték...
> ...


 

Rakjál te is fel mindent ami a focival kapcsolatos.Mindent bele.


----------



## xxxx (2008 Február 18)

Hát, jobb talán nem volt, mert volt vagy 5-10 nagy ziccere a Poolnak és ha nem véd úgy a kapus, ahogy, akkor elég egyoldalú meccs lett volna. Másrészről a bírónak volt két rossz döntő ítélete is, mindkettő a Barnsley ellen (az első, amikor egy kiugró játékost elsodort a kapus,a második a gól előtti meg nemadott tizenegyes), úgyhogy nem lehet egy szót se szólni.


----------



## xxxx (2008 Február 18)

Ja és kedvenceim már az előző fordulókban is majdnem lebőgtek... 1-1 a Luton ellen, és a hatodosztályú ellenfél is vezetett majdnem a félidőig az Anfielden, úgyhogy ez érett... Elég bosszantó, mert könnyű sorsolásunk volt, plusz a MU és az Arsenal összekerült. Ez van...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 18)

Afca! Rendesen belehúztál. Jó az új logód is


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 18)

Szóval, arra vagy kíváncsi mi történt Amszterdam-ban a sajtótájékoztatón?

Nos, nagyjából összefoglalva az alábbi:

Cselekvési terv a Coronel tanács szerint. 

A Coronel tanács krtikát állapított meg az Ajax-szal szemben. Ez egy nehéz nap volt-mondta J.Jakee, de örülök, hogy a beszámoló publikálásra került. Tele volt a sajtószoba vasárnap , mert mindenki kiváncsi volt a tanács beszámolójára.Uri Coronel a tanács elnöke 10 évre vizsgálta az Ajax irányvonalát.
Az Ajax elnöke Jakee és az másik fazon elnökségi tag időt szakított arra, hogy válaszoljon a média kérdéseire.A tanács ténymegállapításai nem voltak túl felemelőek. A vezetési modelt meg kell változtatni:a menedzser igazgatónak kell a klub vezetőjének lennie, a kormányzó tanácsnak jobban a háttérben kell az ügyeket intéznie, a PR-t kell fejleszteni (szurkolók, szponzorok, részvényesek ) tekintettek arra, hogy az Ajax kivonul a tőzsdéről. A tőzsdei ügyletek többé nem jelentenek többlet pénzügyi értéket-mondta Uri Coronel.
Technikai területen két világos model közül kell választani a tanács javaslata szerint. Egy erős edző, aki a technikai igazgató beosztottja (van Gaal model), vagy egy erős technikai igazgató, aki az edzői feladatokkal van megbízva és eldönt minden futball technikai ügyet (berendezést?) A tanács szerint a jelenlegi feladat megosztás túl bizonytalan.
A jelen lévő média szakemberek nagyon kritikusnak bélyegezték a beszámolót. Azt akarták tudni Jakeetől, hogy milyen lépéseket fog tenni. Elöször meg kell tudnunk pontosan mit akar "mondani" a beszámoló, aztán levonjuk a megfelelő következtetéseket , megfogadjuk a tanácsokat. Az újságírók azt is akarták tudni, hogy kiket akarnak kirúgni a beszámoló alapján. A dokumentum szerint a legtöbb kritikát Marteen Fontein, a menedzser igazgató kapta-de ő még az Ajax alkalmazottja mondta Jakee. Természetesen nem beszélt személyi kérdésekről, ha lesz is változás ezt majd a megfelelő iőben tudatni fogják a közvéleménnyel.
A tanács gyors cselekvésre biztatta a vezetést. Elöször is a modelt kell kiválasztanunk-mondta Coronel, ez az amit leghamarabb el kell döntenünk. A másik lépés amit gyorsan meg kell tennünk, az a kormányzó tanács feladatára vonatkozik és az Ajax tőzsdei helyzetére.
John Jakee a kritikák ellenére hangsúlyozta, hogy még mindig nagyon büszke, -az Ajax fantasztikus klub fantasztikus szurkolókkal. Nagyon sok dolog jól működik az Ajaxban, más dolgokat lehet és kell is fejleszteni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 18)

Afca! Egy hír a kedvencedről

*Jéna, február 18., 19.42* A klubja nem fellebbezne a helyében. 


 <table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">




</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Ma kell visszatérnie klubjához Torghelle Sándornak, a német másodosztályban szereplő Carl Zeiss Jena magyar labdarúgójának. A futballista az elmúlt másfél hetet Budapesten töltötte, felesége a múlt héten adott életet kislányuknak.
A játékost másfél hete pénteken, a St. Pauli elleni bajnokin kiállította a játékvezető, mert megrúgta az őt provokáló ellenfelét. A német szövetség (DFB) fegyelmi bizottsága négy bajnokitól tiltotta el a futballistát, aki a Német Kupában is eltiltását tölti, szintén piros lap miatt.
Torghelle a DFB Sportdöntőbíróságától kéri ügye újbóli kivizsgálását, mert kifogásolja, hogy ellenfele nem kapott büntetést, a sajátját pedig méltánytalanul szigorúnak ítéli.
A jénaiak hivatalos honlapja szerint az egyesület nem ellenzi, de nem is támogatja Torghelle döntését, a játékosra bízza, mit tesz. A német szabályok szerint az ellenfél szándékos megrúgása tettlegességnek számít, amiért három mérkőzésre szóló eltiltás jár, további egyet kap az a vétkes, akinek ugyanabban a szezonban már volt fegyelmi ügye.
A jénai honlap szerint a Sportdöntőbíróság eljárását a vizsgálatot kérő futballista finanszírozza, neki kell fizetnie a testület tagjainak tiszteletdíját, utazási és szállásköltségeit, illetve - ha vannak - a tanúk hasonló kiadásait, ami összesen több ezer eurót is jelenthet. Ezt az összeget a futballista csak akkor kapja vissza, ha neki adnak igazat.
Bár a jénai klub korábban belső fegyelmi vizsgálatot és pénzbüntetést is kilátásba helyezett Torghellével szemben a sorozatos fegyelmezetlenségek miatt, Peter Voss alelnök hétfőn azt mondta: nem büntetik meg a játékost, de nagyon komolyan elbeszélgetnek vele.
*(MTI)*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 18)

...és a kedvenc csapatodról (bár köztudott, hogy már Lokista vagy  )

*Budapest, február 18., 21.00* Még nem tudni, hol szurkolhatnak az angyalföldiek szombaton.



​ 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Ahogyan az várható volt, és a Vasas vezetői előre jelezték, ma aláírta a szerződését Martin Bielik, aki a megállapodás értelmében fél plusz két évig lehet az angyalföldiek futballistája. A szlovák csatár a piros-kékek utolsó edzőmeccseire érkezett meg még próbajátékosként, ám ezeken a meccseken olyan teljesítményt nyújtott, hogy Mészöly Géza vezetőedző a szerződtetését javasolta.
A Vasassal kapcsolatos hír még, hogy egyelőre nem lehet tudni, hol foglalhatnak majd helyet a drukkerek szombaton a BVSC-pályán, a Tatabánya elleni meccsen. A Fáy utcába olyan ígéret érkezett, hogy minél előbb tájékoztatják őket arról, hol juthatnak be a drukkerek a stadionba, mely lelátórészek öltözhetnek piros-kékbe, és hogy mennyibe kerülnek majd a belépők. 
A BVSC pályán évek óta nem rendeztek élvonalbeli meccset, így nem lehet pontosan tudni, hogy milyen állapotban van a stadion.
A tatabányai vezetők egyébként az angyalföldiekkel is tárgyalásban álltak, de az MLSZ vezetése nem adta az áldását arra, hogy a Fáy utca legyen a Tatabánya otthona, pedig az esetek döntő többségében ellentétes sorsolású lett volna a két gárda, így nem lett volna túlterhelt az Illovszky-stadion.
*(s.z.)*


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Rendesen belehúztál. Jó az új logód is


 
IgyekszemKöszönöm remélem nem igen ijesztő


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

xxxx írta:


> Ja és kedvenceim már az előző fordulókban is majdnem lebőgtek... 1-1 a Luton ellen, és a hatodosztályú ellenfél is vezetett majdnem a félidőig az Anfielden, úgyhogy ez érett... Elég bosszantó, mert könnyű sorsolásunk volt, plusz a MU és az Arsenal összekerült. Ez van...


 

Úgy látszika kupában nem megy nekik.Vannak igy mások is.Lehet a bajnokságra hajtanak.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

A kezet nem én raktam oda.Ezeket a gabonaköröket sem.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Szóval, arra vagy kíváncsi mi történt Amszterdam-ban a sajtótájékoztatón?
> 
> Nos, nagyjából összefoglalva az alábbi:
> 
> ...


 

Voltál portyázni az Ajax oldalán?Köszi Én meg már örültem,hogy leválltják a kosárlabdázót,,Jaakke,,.Hogy lehet egy csapatnak kosárlabdázó elnöke?Ráadásul a focihoz annyit ért mint én az atomfizikához.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Egy hír a kedvencedről
> 
> *Jéna, február 18., 19.42* A klubja nem fellebbezne a helyében.
> 
> ...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

A Liverpool után a Chelsea került Ferenczi Istvánék útjába

*Ferenczi István csapata, a másodosztályú Barnsley a Chelsea-vel találkozik az angol labdarúgó FA-kupa negyeddöntőjében - derült ki a hétfői sorsoláson.*

<!-- Adverticum zone: 39114 (write) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(39114);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=39114&ord=j2Pe6Bb3Ud2Et9Es2R&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- end Adverticum zone: 39114 -->
1
A Barnsley az előző körben a Liverpoolt búcsúztatta, és most újabb sztárcsapat, a címvédő Chelsea került Ferenczi István együttese útjába.

Gera Zoltán klubja, a West Bromwich a harmadik vonalban szereplő Bristol Rovers otthonába látogat, míg a bajnoki címvédő Manchester United a szintén élvonalbeli Portsmouth együttesét látja vendégül.

*A teljes párosítás:*
Sheffield United vagy Middlesbrough - Cardiff City
Manchester United-Portsmouth
Bristol Rovers-West Bromwich Albion
Barnsley-Chelsea.

A mérkőzéseket március 8-án és 9-én rendezik.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

Londonban a Milan

*Az Arsenal és a címvédő AC Milan révén két nem túl jó formában lévő gárda méri össze tudását a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntő szerdai játéknapjának rangadóján.A hazai Ágyúsok Arsene Wenger vezetőedző 11 éves regnálása óta az egyik legrosszabb teljesítményüket nyújtották szombaton, amikor 4-0-ás vereséget szenvedtek a nagy rivális Manchester Unitedtől az FA * A francia mesternek azonban nemcsak a teljesítménnyel akadhat gondja, hanem a sok hiányzóval is, hiszen a keretéből 12 játékos küzd kisebb-nagyobb sérüléssel.

Ennek ellenére a szakemberek szerint mégis a londoniak várják esélyesként az összecsapást, már csak azért is, mert legutóbbi 17 hazai BL-meccsükön veretlenek maradtak.

A Milan szintén komoly problémákkal küzd. A bajnokságban továbbra is bukdácsol a csapat, így a bajnoki címre szemernyi esélye sincs, sőt a jövő évi Bajnokok Ligája-indulást érő negyedik helyért vívott küzdelemben is egyelőre hátrányban van a Fiorentinával szemben. Emellett egész idényre kidőlt a sorból Ronaldo, de a kapusposzton is gondok vannak, hiszen Dida hát-, Zeljko Kalac pedig ujjsérülése miatt nem szerepelhet a nyolcaddöntő első mérkőzésén. A harmadik számú hálóőr, Valerio Fiori pedig 2003/04-es szezon óta nem védett.

"Nem hiszem, hogy Kalac felépülne a meccsig. A kapusnak az ujjai nagyon fontosak, de megnézzük a kedd esti edzésen, ha nem tud gyakorolni, akkor biztosan Fiori játszik" - mondta Carlo Ancelotti vezetőedző.

Talán az egyetlen jó hír az olasz tréner számára, hogy a másik brazil csatára, a 18 éves Pato visszatérhet bokasérülése után, így pótolhatja Ronaldót.

Szerdán a további három mérkőzésen a Barcelona a Celtic Glasgowhoz, a Manchester United az Olympique Lyonhoz, az UEFA Kupa-címvédő Sevilla pedig a Fenerbahcéhoz látogat.
* 
Forrás: MTI

És én meg éjjel dolgozom.A guta megüt.*


----------



## afca (2008 Február 19)

Hülye sérülések lajstroma: a tévénézés veszélyeitől a leszakadt gyűrűsujjig.


*Megsérült a Bayern kapusa, Michael Rensing. Nekirepült volna a kapufának, mint a halhatatlan Mlynarczyk? Ó, nem.* 

Rensing csak a cipőjét akarta befűzni. Lehajolt, de felegyenesedni már nem tudott. A hírügynökségi jelentésekben szimpla hátsérülésként szerepelt.

Van ilyen. Rio Ferdinand, akiért annak idején 18 millió fontot fizetett a Leeds Utd a West Hamnek, 2001 februárjában ráérősen tévézett leedsi otthonában; lábát feltette az asztalra, úgy bámulta a képernyőt. Közben eltelt egy óra, két óra, három óra, sok óra, úgyhogy mire megmozdult, hogy felálljon, a bedurrant térdízületei felmondták a szolgálatot - különös sérülése miatt két meccset kellett kihagynia.

S mit szóljon akkor Santiago Canizares, aki a 2002-es világbajnokság előtt a spanyolok első számú kapusa volt. Csakhogy a vébé előtt egy szállodai fürdőszobában leejtette az arcszeszes üvegcséjét, ami széttört a padlón, s az egyik üvegszilánk úgy megvágta a nagylábujját, hogy lemondhatott a világbajnokságról.

Az egykori 44-szeres dán válogatott Allan Nielsen (aki 1999-ben Ligakupát nyert a Tottenhammel) egy szempillantás alatt sérült meg: kislánya játék közben belekapott a szemébe. Steve Morrow, az Arsenal védője nem úszta meg ennyivel: 1993 áprilisában győztes gólt lőtt a Sheffield Wd elleni Ligakupa-döntőben. A nagy ünneplésben Tony Adams felemelte, feldobta - de elkapni már elfelejtette csapattársát. Morrow eltörte a kulcscsontját.

Említhetjük e helyütt az argentin Martin Palermót is, aki a Villarreal játékosaként éppen gólt lőtt a Levante elleni kupameccs hosszabbításában, gólörömét azonban nem bírták el a reklámtáblák, és rádőltek Palermóra. A diagnózis: kettős szárkapocscsont-törés, hat hónap szünet. S még hős sem lett belőle, mert a Levante egyenlített, majd tizenegyesekkel továbbjutott.

A Schaffhausen-Servette svájci bajnoki mérkőzésen történt: a vendégek harmadik gólját szerző Paulo Diogo felmászott a kerítésre, hogy együtt ünnepeljen a szurkolókkal, de amikor leugrott volna, jegygyűrűje beakadt a kerítés egy kiálló részébe, és leszakította az ujját. S hogy mindez ne legyen elég, a fájdalomtól üvöltő futballistának az akkurátus svájci bíró még a sárga lapot is felmutatta - túlzott gólörömért.


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

Nyerünk Máltán


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

Hit kérdése+kell azért egy kis tudás is


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

Mi van Ronaldoval hellon lehet hogy vége nem tér vissza?


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

+ a Psv-nél dopingolták és ezért ilen sérülékeny kár érte


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

kovacsa76 írta:


> + a Psv-nél dopingolták és ezért ilen sérülékeny kár érte


 
Dehogy doppingolták.Majd pont a Holland ligában dopping.Egyszerüen kiöregedett.Nem birja a strapát+túlsúlyos,,kövér,,.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

*Internazionale: Filkor Attila a Catania ellen készülő keretben*

Az Internazionale Catania elleni bajnoki mérkőzésén remek lehetőség adódhat Filkor Attila bemutatkozására a Serie A-ban. A magyar válogatott középpályás szombat délután remekelt a tartalékcsapatban, este pedig csatlakozott Roberto Mancini együtteséhez.




Filkor Attila volt a főszereplője az Internazionale korosztályos csapata Vicenza elleni bajnoki mérkőzésének. A második félidő elején, a magyar válogatott középpályás szögletét követően, Daniele Pedrelli csúsztatása után Marco Andreolli lőtte a kapuba a labdát, a második gólt pedig három perccel később Filkor Attila szerezte tizenegyesből. Ezen a két epizódon kívül is jól ment a futball a tizennyolc éves játékosnak, egy kapufa, valamint az első félidőben a védők által a gólvonalról kivágott labda is mutatja, nagyszerű formában van. A 2–0-ra megnyert találkozó után kiderült, a jó játék nem is maradt jutalom nélkül.

„Alig lett vége a mérkőzésünknek, szóltak, hogy készüljek, mert tagja vagyok a felnőttcsapat keretének – újságolta örömmel Filkor Attila. – Nagyon jól ment a játék a Primavera-mecscsen, remélem, hogy helyet kapok a kispadon a Catania elleni vasárnapi bajnokin.”

Filkor Attila egyik csapattársával, Daniel Maa Boumsonggal szombat este csatlakozott Roberto Mancini együtteséhez, majd a csapat elutazott Cesenába (a három héttel ezelőtti tragédia után a Catania semleges pályán játssza hazai mérkőzéseit).


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

*Néhány nap alatt 1200 bérletet vettek a bizakodó drukkerek*

*Újra kitört a Fradi-láz*


Újra megtelhetnek a Fradi-pálya lelátói a csapat hazai találkozóin. A zöld-fehér szurkolók az egy héttel ezelőtti eredményes pályázat, a klub és ingatlanjának eladása után ismét kedvet kaptak kedvenceik futballmeccseihez. Az Albert stadion jegypénztárjai csütörtökön nyitottak ki, s tegnap délig 1200 bérletet adtak el
Miután Kevin McCabe megvette a Fradit, a szurkolók újra elkezdtek bizakodni.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

Győzött a Vasas az NB I-es főpróbán

Jó játékkal és győzelemmel hangolt a szombati, Tatabánya elleni bajnoki rajtra a Vasas NB I-es futballcsapata. Mészöly Géza edző együttese tegnap a Ligakupa 5. fordulójában fél gőzzel is simán elverte 41-re a Diósgyőrt.






A két gárda közül a Vasas vette komolyabban a mérkőzést, hiszen a Diósgyőr kezdő csapatából csupán a kapus Köteles László és Vitelki Zoltán lépett pályára. A piros-kékeknél csak öt kulcsjátékost pihentetett Mészöly Géza. 

A találkozó ennek megfelelően alakult. Piller József, Petar Divics és Kiss Márton góljával már fél óra elteltével 3-0-ra vezetett a Vasas. Mivel Vitelki szépítő gólja után Piller ismét betalált, maradt a háromgólos (4-1) különbség a két csapat között.

– Nagyon hasznos mérkőzést játszottunk, úgy gondolom, remek főpróba volt ez a szombati, Tatabánya elleni bajnoki előtt. Örülök, hogy Piller és Kiss újra bebizonyította, lehet rájuk számítani – értékelt Mészöly Géza a győzelem után.

Kolontár Krisztián
blikk.hu<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

Kisteleki 12 csapatos NB I-et akar.

Ha Kisteleki Istvánon (55) múlna, csökkentené az NB I létszámát. A Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség (MLSZ) elnöke nem bánná, ha csak tizenkét csapat versengene a bajnoki címért az első osztályban. Kisteleki szerint a létszámcsökkentést gazdasági és marketingszempontok indokolják.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=53527160" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A jelenlegi kiírás szerint tizenhat klub lehet az NB I tagja. A tavasszal azonban már csak tizenöt együttes szerepel, a Sopront anyagi problémák miatt kizárták az élvonalból. 






– A klubok gazdasági helyzetét figyelembe véve ésszerű megoldás lenne, ha tizenkét csapat indulna az NB I-ben. Nincs mit szépíteni ezen, jelenleg 10-12 olyan együttes van, amely biztos anyagi lábakon áll. Úgy gondolom, a létszámcsökkentés a futballunkat is érdekeltebbé tenné. Színvonalasabb, erősebb lenne a bajnokság, ha mondjuk egy fordulóban három rangadó is lenne – mondta lapunknak Kisteleki. 

A döntés nem az MLSZ-elnök kezében van. Az NB I létszámára vonatkozóan a csapatok képviselőiből álló tulajdonosi tanács tehet javaslatot, döntést pedig az MLSZ elnöksége hozhat. – Jobb megoldásnak tartom a mostani helyzetnél a tizenkét csapatos NB I-et, de ez csak a magánvéleményem. Javaslatot nem tehetek, sőt nem is kezdeményezhetem ezt a változást, csakis a tulajdonosi tanácsnak van erre lehetősége – szögezte le Kisteleki. A labdarúgó NB I volt már tizenkét csapatos, a 2000-01-es bajnokság rájátszásától kezdve 2004 nyaráig.

P. N.
<!-- /cikk cache -->Blikk.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Február 20)

Most már biztos, jönnek Messiék.

A hét közepén felröppent a hír, hogy lehet, június 4-én mégsem játszik a Puskás Ferenc stadionban a labdarúgó világranglistát vezető argentin válogatott.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=36783982" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Egy orosz cég, a Renova ugyanis bejelentette, nekik van kizárólagos joguk a Lionel Messi (20), Hernan Crespo (32), Esteban Cambiasso (27), Javier Zanetti (34), Carlos Tévez (23), Javier Mascherano (23), valamint Javier Saviola (26), Gabriel Heinze (29) és Fernando Gago (21), s a tinikedvenc, Sergio Agüero (19) által fémjelzett gárda barátságos meccseinek értékesítésére. 

A magyar szervezők nem estek kétségbe az orosz fenyegetés hallatán, mert biztosak voltak az igazukban, vagyis abban, hogy Messiék jövetelét így nem lehet megakadályozni. Tegnap már hivatalos megerősítést is kapott a magyar optimizmus, hiszen a mérkőzés létrejöttét a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség hivatalos honlapja is közzétette, így most már mindegy, mit állít magáról a Renova. A futballestnek a Reváns, azaz a visszavágó a mottója, hiszen a 2-1-re elveszített 1978-as világbajnoki csoportmeccs sérelmeit lehet gólokkal megbosszulni. 

A harminc esztendővel ezelőtt pályára lépő magyar focistáknak ma is fájó emlék az összecsapás. A Magyarország–Argentína labdarúgó-mérkőzésre hét árkategóriában vásárolhatók jegyek, a legolcsóbb 5800 forint lesz, a legdrágábbért pedig 18 ezer forintot kell fizetni. A jegyeket első körben február 21-től lehet megvenni, ekkor 30 napon keresztül 10 ezer belépő kerül a piacra. 

Azok között, akik ekkor veszik meg a belépőjüket, sorsolást rendeznek, a végső győztes egy argentin sztárt a klubcsapatában látogathat meg. A június 4-i mérkőzést az RTL Klub közvetíti.

Blikk


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 20)

Ma nyertünk a ligakupában 3:2-re a REAC ellen. A fiatalokból álló "második" csapatunk látványos játékkal verte a REAC-ot ezzel kikívta a továbbjutást függetlenül a tirpákok elleni meccs eredményétől. A Honvéd és a Nyír1háza kiesett.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Ma nyertünk a ligakupában 3:2-re a REAC ellen. A fiatalokból álló "második" csapatunk látványos játékkal verte a REAC-ot ezzel kikívta a továbbjutást függetlenül a tirpákok elleni meccs eredményétől. A Honvéd és a Nyír1háza kiesett.


 
Gratulálok

Nálunk meg Marco van Basten lett az edző a következő szezontól.És hozza magával a csapatát is.Igaz amikor a jong Ajaxnál volt edző akkor játszották a legszebb focit.Remélem bejön a számitása.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 21)

Oh my God-már a jósnő is megmondta 
Budapest – Melyik futballcsapat lesz az NB I bajnoka? Ha meg akarjuk tudni a választ, talán az a legjobb megoldás, ha az esélyes klubok egy-egy játékosát összehozzuk egy jósnővel, ő majd megmondja a tutit. A jövőbe látó tudós asszony, Morvai Kendra (46) aztán kijelentette: idén az Újpest érdemli ki az aranyérmet! <!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=62104916"></script> <noscript>

</noscript>




A bajnoki tabella első négy helyezettje, az MTK, a Bp. Honvéd, a Debrecen és az Újpest keretéből felkértünk egy-egy játékost, nézzenek szembe sorsukkal.

– A foci nem tartozik az érdeklődési körömbe, tehát nem érhet az elfogultság vádja – bocsátotta előre Morvai Kendra, az egyik legismertebb hazai jósnő. – Próféta nem vagyok, de a tarot-kártya segítségével elemezni tudom a sorsokat, s a lapokból vonom le a megfelelő következtetéseket.

Előbb Dobos Attilát (29), a Bp. Honvéd középpályását és Csernyánszki Norbetet (32), a DVSC kapusát hoztuk össze a jósnővel. 

– Dobosékra hullámvölgy vár, Csenyánszkiék esélyei kedvezőbbek, de nem hiszem, hogy közülük kerül ki a győztes – állapította meg a sorselemző.
Egy nappal később Urbán Gábort (23), az MTK csatárát – a Blikk olvasói őt választották 2007 legjobb játékosának – és Tisza Tibort (23), az Újpest csatárát kértük meg a játékra.

– Nem kétséges, az Újpest lesz a bajnok. A Debrecennel fut versenyt, s utána kerül ki győztesen. A másik két együttes közül az MTK kilátásai a jobbak, övé a bronzérem – vonta le a végkövetkeztetést Kendra. – Mindezt arra alapozom, hogy Tisza Tibornál került elő az öröm és az ünnep lapja, és bizonyos esetekben a megérzéseimre is hagyatkozom.

Tisza nem leplezte örömét.

– Szép lenne, ha így festene a végső sorrend! Az MTK, a Honvéd és a DVSC is előttünk áll, öt pont a hátrányunk, de ha belegondolok, hogy az utolsó játéknapon éppen a Debrecennel vívunk ragadót, beleborzongok Kendra szavaiba – fogalmazott Tisza, akinek a jósnő fényes karriert, nemzetközi hírnevet jövendölt.

Érthetően nem volt ilyen jó kedve Urbánnak. 

– Amikor még az agárdi futballakadémiára jártam, egyszer elmentem a haverokkal egy jósnőhöz. Az általa elmondottakból volt, ami bejött, volt ami nem, remélem, ezúttal nem válnak valóra Kendra jövendölései. Az aranyéremre mi, MTK-sok tartunk igényt – közölte Urbán.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 21)

afca írta:


> Gratulálok
> 
> Nálunk meg Marco van Basten lett az edző a következő szezontól.És hozza magával a csapatát is.Igaz amikor a jong Ajaxnál volt edző akkor játszották a legszebb focit.Remélem bejön a számitása.



No és Cruyff:


*Amszterdam, február 21., 9.20* A klub legendája az új technikai stáb vezetője lehet. 


<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Az Ajax legendás játékosa, Johan Cruyff visszatért egykori sikerei helyszínére. A 60 éves legenda a jövőben az amszterdami klub átalakított technikai stábját vezeti. 
A háromszoros aranylabdás együtt dolgozhat Marco van Bastennel, a klub másik korábbi kitűnőségével, akire az Eb után vezetőedzőként számítanak. 
Cruyff utoljára 1988-ban dolgozott a négyszeres BL-, illetve BEK-győztes alakulatnál. 
(Páll)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 21)

Úgy néz ki a PSV továbbmegy az UEFA kupában is.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Oh my God-már a jósnő is megmondta
> Budapest – Melyik futballcsapat lesz az NB I bajnoka? Ha meg akarjuk tudni a választ, talán az a legjobb megoldás, ha az esélyes klubok egy-egy játékosát összehozzuk egy jósnővel, ő majd megmondja a tutit. A jövőbe látó tudós asszony, Morvai Kendra (46) aztán kijelentette: idén az Újpest érdemli ki az aranyérmet! <!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=62104916" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>
> 
> </NOSCRIPT>
> ...


 

Én meg valahol olvastam,hogy régi nagynevű magyar focisták fogadtak arra,hogy a Loki lesz a bajnok.Fel a fejjel.Szerintem is ti nyeritek.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 22)

pisti72 írta:


> No és Cruyff:
> 
> 
> *Amszterdam, február 21., 9.20* A klub legendája az új technikai stáb vezetője lehet.
> ...


 
Igen Cruijf visszajött és teljes erővel vissza akarja hozni a focit az Ajaxhoz.Nagy tisztogatás lessz.Az elnök és két embere már a szezon végén távozik..


----------



## afca (2008 Február 22)

Németh Krisztián-parádé a Liverpoolban

Még a hét elején csapott össze egymással az angol tartalékbajnokságban a Newcastle United és az FC Liverpool, s a 0-0-ra végződött meccsen négy magyar játékos is a pályán volt.
A hazai együttesben kezdő volt a Zalaegerszegtől nemrég megszerzett védő, Kádár Tamás, míg a vendégcsapat kapuját Gulácsi Péter őrizte, Németh Krisztián végigjátszotta a 90 percet, a sérüléséből nemrég felépült Simon Andrást pedig a 85. percben cserélte be edzője.
A találkozó főszereplője Németh Krisztián volt, aki nem klasszikus ékként szerepelt, hanem amolyan irányító "fazonszabász" poszton játszott. Bár nem játszott hiba nélkül, többször pazar megoldással hozta helyzetbe játékostársait, s a gólszerzéstől sem állt távol, lőtt például egy kapufát. Egy alkalommal Kádár Tamással is különcsatázott egy nagyot a hazai kapu előtt.
Az összefoglaló végén az angol riporterek is dicsérték az egykori MTK-s csatártehetséget.
A mérkőzést 1513 néző tekintette meg a St. James Parkban, s - a nufc.com szerint - a helyszínen tekintette meg a találkozót Kevin Keegan, a Szarkák menedzsere. A Newcastle játékosai örülhetnek a pontszerzésnek, hiszen a 'Pool hatmeccses győzelmi szériáját szakították meg.
_Angol tartalékbajnoki:
_*Newcastle - Liverpool 0-0*
*Newcastle:* Forster - Morris, Kádár, Doninger, Edgar, Tozer, Godsmark (Lough, 76.), Troisi, Donaldson, Baheng, Marwood.
*Liverpool:* Gulácsi - Darby, Insua, Dominguez, Huth, Plessis, Crowther (Bruna, 75.), Flynn, Brouwer (Simon, 85.), Németh K., Putterill (Kelly, 62.).
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 22)

Hoztuk a kötelezőt:

*Debrecen, február 22., 21.18 *A csapatok 69 percig még élvezték a téli szünetet.



​ 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr>  <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
1789. július 13-án este XVI. Lajos francia király azt írta a naplójába: "Semmi!"
Másnap aztán kitört a forradalom, a folytatást ismerjük.
Nos, nagyjából ezt történt Debrecenben is az NB I-nek nevezett "magyar fuccsball" tavaszi szezonnyitóján is: az első félidőben vélhetően minden szurkoló és tévénéző azt kérdezte magában: "Erre vártunk egész télen, vaze?"
A második félidőben szerencsére legalább gólok voltak, más kérdés, hogy egy újabb kérdés merül fel: vajon ha a Sopron nem szűnik meg, a Diósgyőr megúszta volna-e a kiesést. Bebizonyosodott ugyanis a futball álmoskönyveinek ama tézise, miszerint nem tesz jót, ha egy csapatnak a háromnegyed részét kicserélik, főleg, ha a kicserélt csapat amúgy sem volt egy nagy durranás.
Szóval a második félidő: volt görögtűz, szurkolói feliratok, és voltak gólok.
Az igaz változást Kerekes beállítása után következett be Herczeg András csapatának a játékában, a rutinos támadó pályára lépése után 6 perccel vezetéshez juttatta az amúgy vérszegényen teljesítő csapatát. Ez a gól meghozta a hajdúságiak játékkedvét, akik ezek után még kétszer köszöntek be, Kiss Zoltán és újra Kerekes voltak eredményesek. 
Sándorék végül hozták a kötelezőt, de mai produkciójára egyik csapat sem lehet büszke...


Az online közvetítést ide kattintva olvashatják


<object type="video/x-ms-wmv" data="http://www.nb1.hu/media/14/0222dvsc_dvtk.wmv" height="288" width="352">


</object>​


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 22)

Zsombi csak egy van:
http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=170470


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=670 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head>Dzsudzsák remekelt, alázott a Bayern
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width=55>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" background=skins/stripes.gif border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_body_body>*Két magyar játékosért szurkolhatunk az UEFA-kupa legjobb 16 csapata között is, miután a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért rendezett találkozókon az Anderlecht – Juhász Rolanddal soraiban - egy parázs összecsapáson 1-1-re végzett Bordeaux-ban, s 3-2-es összesítéssel továbbment, Dzsudzsák Balázs csapata, a holland PSV pedig kettős győzelemmel állította meg a svéd Helsingborg együttesét. A magyar középpályást a mérkőzés legjobbjának választotta az UEFA hivatalos honlapja.*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Johann Cruyff lehet az Ajax megváltója

*Kátyúban az Ajax - Johann Cruyf vezetésével állhatnak talpra az amszterdamiak.* 
<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin --><!--*hirdetés*

--><SCRIPT src="./jscripts/banner.php?zona=40544" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord=86410901"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><NOSCRIPT> 

 </NOSCRIPT>
<!-- billboard ad :: end -->Az elmúlt napokban megbolydult az élet Amsterdamban. Az AFC Ajax csapatának vezetése nem nézte tovább tétlenül a korábbi sikercsapathoz méltatlan szereplést, és páratlan reformakcióba kezdett. Az első lépés, mely hosszú folyamatot indíthat el a klubnál, Johan Cruyff kinevezése volt a reformok levezénylésének élére. 

Az Uri Coronel vezette egyesületi bizottság döntésének értelmében a klubnak öt éven belül el kell érnie azt, hogy ne az 1995-ös BL-diadal legyen az utolsó. A szebb napokat is megélt, négyszeres BEK/BL-győztes (1971, 1972, 1973, 1995) valamint 29-szeres holland bajnok csapat 2004 óta nem képes megnyerni a bajnokságot, a nemzetközi porondon pedig utoljára a 2005/06-os BL-kiírásban jutottak be a legjobb tizenhat együttes közé, ahol az Inter parancsolt megálljt a csapatnak. Tavaly a Köbenhavn, idén pedig a Slavia Prága csapata ütötte el az amszterdamiakat a BL-főtáblától, ami azért már több volt a soknál.

A háromszoros aranylabdás Johan Cruyff személyétől sokat várnak a németalföldi együttesnél, ami nem jelent mást, mint visszaszerezni méltó helyüket a holland tabella élén, valamint európai mércével mérve is ütőképes csapat kialakítása. Cruyff az első lépést már meg is tette a sikerért: szinte biztosra vehető, hogy a jelenleg Hollandia szövetségi kapitányaként regnáló Marco van Basten az Európa-bajnokság után visszatér régi sikerei helyszínére. 

Amennyiben összeáll az álomduó, a múlt akár megismételheti önmagát, hiszen van Basten és Cruyff játékostársakként kétszer (1981/82, 1982/83) is együtt emelhette a magasba a holland bajnoki címért járó trófeát. Az szinte biztosnak látszik, hogy idén már elúszott a hajó, a Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló PSV előnye már kilenc pont az Ajax előtt.

[forrás: english.ajax.nl, soccernet.com]


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Van Basten visszatér korábbi sikerei színhelyére.

*Nyártól Marco van Basten lesz az Ajax Amsterdam labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője. *

A jelenleg a holland válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként dolgozó szakember a nyári, osztrák-svájci közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság után távozik a nemzeti együttes éléről, és az amszterdami klubbal négyéves szerződést kötött.

Marco van Basten játékosként 1982 és 1987 között szerepelt az Ajax együttesében, és 133 mérkőzésen 128 gólt szerzett.

A holland szakembert korábban hírbe hozták a Barcelonával is, ahol honfitársa és korábbi csapattársa, Frank Rijkaard irányítja a szakmai munkát.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Várhidi Péter új csatár után néz: a célpontban Orosz Péter.

*Sokan a csatárgondokkal küszködő magyar válogatott megmentőjét látják benne, mások még a nevét sem hallották.* 
Az osztrák első osztályban pallérozódó futballistánál Várhidi Péter a hétvégén vizitál, és amennyiben elégedett lesz a látottakkal, könnyen elképzelhető, hogy március 26-án a szlovénok ellen már Orosz Péterrel együtt fut ki a nemzeti tizenegy a pályára.

*Orosz Péter: ki vagy te? 
*Orosz Péter nevére valószínűleg sokáig csak az igazán fanatikus Vasas-szurkolók emlékeztek. A fiatal csatár nyolc éven keresztül volt a piros-kékek játékosa, majd 2001-ben az osztrák harmadik ligás FC Puch csapatához került. 

A gólerős támadó 2004-ben fél szezon alatt 21 gólt szerzett, amivel felkeltette több elsőligás csapat figyelmét is. Végül 2005 nyarán a Salzburg csapatába került, ahol Bodnár László mellett, második magyarként szerepelhetett a Valencia elleni BL-selejtező mérkőzésen, ahol a hazai 1-0-s győzelem után Valenciában elszenvedett 0-3-mal kiesett a csapat. 

A 2006/07-es szezonban már csak epizódszerepek jutottak neki a Giovanni Trapattoni és Lothar Matthäus edzette bajnokcsapatnál, így a szezon végén a Wacker Innsbruck Tirolhoz került. A tavalyi szezonban - elsősorban a Grazer AK-tól levont 28 pontnak köszönhetően - maradt bent a csapat, de idén már csak magukra hagyatkozhatnak a hegyvidékiek. 

Orosz Péteren mindenesetre nem múlik semmi, hét góljával vezeti a csapat házi góllövőlistáját, az osztrák mesterlövészek között pedig többek között olyan nevek előzik meg, mint a Bayern Münchennel BL-t nyerő Alexander Zickler és Carsten Jancker.

Orosz Pétert sikerei láttán többször megkörnyékezte már az Osztrák Labdarúgó Szövetség (ÖFB), de a magyar légiós minden alkalommal nemet mondott, bízva abban, hogy egyszer eljön az alkalom, és a magyar címeres mezben futhat majd ki a pályára.

Ez most eljöhet. Szombaton 18 órakor SV Mattersburg-FC Wacker Innsbruck összecsapásra kerül majd sor, ahol várhatóan két magyar is kifut a pályára. A hazaiak védősorában vitézkedő Csizmadia Csaba lehet, hogy éppen Orosz Péter őrizője lesz, így a várhatóan a helyszínen tartózkodó Várhidi Péter képet kaphat majd a csatár képességeiről. Ha elégedett lesz vele, Csizmadia és Orosz legközelebb már együtt készülhet a március végén esedékes szlovének elleni barátságos mérkőzésre. 

(sir bed) 
*focitipp.hu *

<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin -->


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Pisti brutális rajt volt.Második félidőben 3.rúgni.Ez igen.

Fölényes sikerrel kezdte a tavaszt a címvédő Debrecen.

*A címvédő Debrecen 3-0-ra nyert hazai pályán a Diósgyőr ellen a labdarúgó NB I tavaszi idényének nyitó mérkőzésén. *
Az első játékrészben nem született gól, majd a szünet után Kerekes Zsombor két gólt szerzett, és Kiss Zoltán is eredményes volt. 

A Debrecen ezzel a második helyre lépett előre a tabellán.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

Igen, de a mutatott játék képe főleg az első félidőben, nem volt igazán felemelő


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

Bizakodjál, a Vasas is beindult


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Igen, de a mutatott játék képe főleg az első félidőben, nem volt igazán felemelő


 
Valóban nem volt felemelő ,de a győzelem a fontos!Van még a LOKI-nak menetelni valója ha ismét bajnok akar lenni!A szurkolók hozták a formájukat, ott voltál?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

aniko45 írta:


> Valóban nem volt felemelő ,de a győzelem a fontos!Van még a LOKI-nak menetelni valója ha ismét bajnok akar lenni!A szurkolók hozták a formájukat, ott voltál?



Természetesen De nem látszom sosem a TV-ben, mert a kamera pont felettünk van (a hangunkat lehet hallani  )
Ja és miskolciak tényleg kitettek magukért , 2:0 után is ugyanúgy szurkoltak, mint az elején.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

Nos, a Honvéd x-elt azzal a Reac-cal akit a héten a kis Loki vert meg 3:2-re. sEzzel tuti feljöttünk a 2. helyre. Bárcsak az MTK is botlana holnap Fehérváron...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 23)

Nos a Honvéd botlott,az MTK- nál ez nem valószinű!:mrgreen:Bár csoda tudja!A holnapi Dzsudzsák meccset lehet valahol látni?Nem tudjátok?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

Golyó!

Mi ez a sok csatolmány a hsz-ek végén. Én nem rakom fel őket. Ez valami hiba? 
Egyébként a felajánlásom az 1%-ról tényleg komoly, van Mo-on alapítványotok?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Nos, a Honvéd x-elt azzal a Reac-cal akit a héten a kis Loki vert meg 3:2-re. sEzzel tuti feljöttünk a 2. helyre. Bárcsak az MTK is botlana holnap Fehérváron...


 
AKIs LOKI játékosaiból lesznek a nagyok!Én nagyon birom őket ,te mint"szakértő"hogy látod:-D


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

aniko45 írta:


> Nos a Honvéd botlott,az MTK- nál ez nem valószinű!:mrgreen:Bár csoda tudja!A holnapi Dzsudzsák meccset lehet valahol látni?Nem tudjátok?


Lehet a Sport 1 adja délután felvételről 18.30-tól. Élőben csak a holland Tele 2 adja. Te hol is laksz Anikó? Persze erre nem kell válaszolni, ha nem akarsz. (Úgy emléxem Kelet Mo-ot írtál)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 23)

aniko45 írta:


> AKIs LOKI játékosaiból lesznek a nagyok!Én nagyon birom őket ,te mint"szakértő"hogy látod:-D



Van 1-2 tehetséges játékos, de fizikálisan még gyengék. A védelemben Szűcs Pisti, Nagy Zoli, Éles Szilárd és Bíró Peti, a kpályán Rezes Laci és Spitzmüller, a támadósorban Szilágyi lehet stabil tagja majd a nagy" csapatnak. Talán közülük kerül ki egy új "Dzsudzsdák Balázs" ? Ki tudja?

egyébként nem vagyok szakértő, csak egyszerű szurker


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Lehet a Sport 1 adja délután felvételről 18.30-tól. Élőben csak a holland Tele 2 adja. Te hol is laksz Anikó? Persze erre nem kell válaszolni, ha nem akarsz. (Úgy emléxem Kelet Mo-ot írtál)


Kösz.Jól emlékszel!Biharban lakom!Én úgy látom hozzám képest szakértők vagytok !!!!!!!!!!!Mindig érdeklődéssel figyelem mit irtok!:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Bizakodjál, a Vasas is beindult


 

A Vasasnál tudatos csapatépitésbe kezdtek.Azt beszélik max 2 év és el kell érni a céljukat.Már nagyon ideje volna nekik valamit felmutatni.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Tibor Tokody </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Daniel Volgyi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Adam Dudas </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tibor Tokody </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>77 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bojan Brnovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE> 







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Siofok* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Denis Dourandi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>13 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Denis Dourandi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>53 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tibor Florian Moldovan </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>84 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*REAC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Filo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>30 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Torma </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Roguy Meye </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>11 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Roguy Meye </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>22 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zsolt Balazs </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>80 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tatabanya FC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Janos Lazok </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>70 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Juan Perez </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>23 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## vadeger (2008 Február 23)

Egyetértek. Valószínű már leszálló ágban van. Ugyan mondogatták " Neki csak a gólokat kell rúgni.." azért a védőtől illene leszakadni. Ehhez kell a megfelelő kondi.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

*Iszonyat! Eltörték az Arsenal-játékos lábát - fotó, csak erős idegzetűeknek!*



*Biztosan nem lesz ott a nyári Európa-bajnokságon Eduardo da Silva. Az Arsenal brazil születésű, de a horvát válogatottban szereplő támadójának lába egy brutális becsúszást követően törött el, a játékost meg kell operálni.*



<!-- Adserver zone (js): 48937, bulvarsport_billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=48937&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=48937&ord=43591832" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​*
Borzalmas jelenet szakította meg a Birmingham-Arsenal találkozót az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság szombati fordulójában. A harmadik percben Martin Taylor, a hazaiak védője egy rendkívül brutális becsúszást követően eltörte az ellenfél támadójának, Eduardo da Silvának lábát. A borzalmas látvány a pályára berohanó orvosi stáb tagjait is megdöbbentette, de a játékosokat is szinte sokkolta a dolog.







"Látva a futballisták arcát, Fabregasét vagy Adebayorét, láttuk, hogy nagyon komoly a baj" - nyilatkozta Kevin Ratcliffe, az egykori Everton-kapitány. Taylort természetesen rögtön kiállította a játékvezető, Da Silvát pedig azonnal kórházba szállították, és a hírek szerint minél előbb meg is operálják. A brazil születésű csatár biztosan kénytelen lesz kihagyni a nyári Eb-t, és az sem vigasztalhatja, hogy a csapat 2-2-re végzett a találkozón. ​



​*


BulvárSport


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

Halmosi duplázott.





A másodosztály 34. fordulójában a Plymouth 3-1-re verte hazai pályán Burnleyt. Az Argyle ezzel már osztályozót érő helyen áll. A győztes csapatban Halmosi Péter duplázni tudott.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 24)

afca írta:


> Halmosi duplázott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Azt biztos tudjátok, hogy Cucu is a Lokiból ment ki Angliába, bár nem saját nevelésű játékos, hanem szombathelyi.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

Keserves győzelem.De ez is 3 pont.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*NAC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Matthew Amoah </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Rob Penders </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Urby Emanuelson </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



John Heitinga </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>82 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 24)

Nyert a PSV is 4:1-re. Az egyik gól Dzsudzsi szögletből.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Nyert a PSV is 4:1-re. Az egyik gól Dzsudzsi szögletből.


http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=170664


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

*NAC.Breda*

*Keepers*



 Johan Jansen (25)

<HR>

 Jelle ten Rouwelaar (16)

<HR>

 Bas van Wegen (21)

<HR>

 Edwin Zoetebier (1)

<HR>*Verdedigers*



 Ahmed Ammi (22)

<HR>

 Aykut Demir (27)

<HR>

 Kurt Elshot (2)

<HR>

 Tyrone Loran (28)

<HR>

 Patrick Mtiliga (19)

<HR>

 Rob Penders (3)

<HR>

 Patrick Zwaanswijk (4)

<HR>


<SCRIPT>plaatsSWF('/flash/header.swf?text=De spelers van NAC&color=232323', '241', '10', '7');</SCRIPT>

*Middenvelders*



 Ali Benomar (30)

<HR>

 Benjamin van den Broek (18)

<HR>

 Csaba Fehér (26)

<HR>

 Sander van Gessel (5)

<HR>

 Tim Gilissen (6)

<HR>

 Donny Gorter (24)

<HR>

 Edwin de Graaf (7)

<HR>

 Rogier Molhoek (8)

<HR>

 Ron Stam (23)

<HR>*Aanvallers*



 Matthew Amoah (14)

<HR>

 Andro Franca (17)

<HR>

 Fouad Idabdelhay (20)

<HR>

 Joonas Kolkka (11)

<HR>

 Michiel Kramer (29)

<HR>

 Anthony Lurling (10)

<HR>

 Victor Sikora (12)

<HR>

 Gertjan Tamerus (9)

<HR>

 Rogier Veenstra (15)


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

Selectie 2007-2008 


HoofdtrainerMario Been
Assistent-trainerRon de Groot





 Elftalfoto












1. Babos 







</IMG>
Doelman
</IMG>


25. Baart 







</IMG>
Doelman
</IMG>


Verweij 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


2. Olsson 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


3. Wisgerhof 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


5. El-Akchaoui 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


6. Pothuizen 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


13. Otten 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


14. Nalbantoglu 







</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


18. Fernández Artola 




</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


21. Drost 




</IMG>
Verdediger
</IMG>


4. Kivuvu 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


8. Davids 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


15. Van den Boogaart 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


16. Sibum 




</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


22. Van Brakel 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


23. Vadocz 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


24. Aarab 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


27. Scholten 







</IMG>
Middenvelder
</IMG>


7. Worm 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


9. Van Beukering 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


10. Holman 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


11. Bobson 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


17. Lens 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


19. Janssen 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


20. Fachtali 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


26. Ntibazonkiza 







</IMG>
Aanvaller
</IMG>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=390 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=offernametre vAlign=top colSpan=3>Csak kapufáig jutottunk
[2008-02-23 13:11]</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=top colSpan=3>

*Nem született gól az Integrál-DAC elleni felkészülési meccsen. Csapatunknak több helyzete volt ellenfelénél, de csak kapufáig jutottunk.
*Holczer (Zarzycki, 67.) - Fülöp, Dragóner, Baranyai (Szkukalek, 39.), Mátyus - Fitos (Lazic, 45.), Csiszár (Vasas, 67.), Lipcsei, Deme (Kulcsár, 34.) - Bartha (Szalai, 75.), Shaw (Ndjodo, 45.) összeállításban kezdtük a találkozót. 
A 20. percben Csiszár remek kiugratása után Bartha lőtt 15 méterről fölé. Percekkel később Lipcsei szabadrúgása alig kerülte el a kaput. Ezt követően Lipcsei szöglete után Dragóner fejesét a gólvonalról rúgták ki a vendégvédők. A vendégek egy tizenegyesgyanús szituációt kértek számon a játékvezetőn. Fordulás után Ndjodo lőtt az oldalhálóba Lipcsei kiugratása után. Majd egy nagy vendéghelyzet maradt ki: két Integrál-támadó vezette rá a labdát Holczerre, de ő nagy bravúrral közbe tudott avatkozni. Később Lipcsei jobb oldali beadását követően Dragóner kapufát fejelt, majd a hajrában Mátyus lőtt lesgólt, így a találkozó 0-0-al zárult.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=390 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fradititle_s colSpan=2>Kapusok</TD><TD class=fradititle_s align=right colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>99</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Wojciech Zarzycki </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40></TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Somodi Bence </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40></TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Holczer Ádám </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fradititle_s colSpan=2>Védők</TD><TD class=fradititle_s align=right colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>26</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Dragóner Attila </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>17</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Mátyus János </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>4</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Nagy József </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>5</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Nagy Sándor </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>3</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Rédei Milán </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>50</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Vasas Zoltán </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fradititle_s colSpan=2>Középpályások</TD><TD class=fradititle_s align=right colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>8</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Bojan Lazic </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>20</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Brettschneider László </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>23</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Deme Imre </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>87</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Fitos László </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>88</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Kulcsár Dávid </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>6</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Lipcsei Péter </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>14</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Szalai Tamás </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>13</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Vincze Ottó </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fradititle_s colSpan=2>Csatárok</TD><TD class=fradititle_s align=right colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>15</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Bartha László </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>7</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Edouard Ndjodo </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>9</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Horváth Péter </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>22</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Jovánczai Zoltán </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40></TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Paul Shaw </TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center align=right width=200></TD></TR><!-- tr><td colspan="3">











</td></tr --><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=40>21</TD><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=center width=150>Zsivoczky Norbert </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=oldalszoveg width="100%">




Várhidi: Bajnok lehet az Újpest

*Lapszemle: nb1.hu*
</TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Nagy és komoly terveket szövögetnek Újpesten, a tulajdonosok, edzők, vezetők és a játékosok arra készülnek, hogy teljesítsék a szurkolóik álmát, azaz 1998 után ismét bajnokok legyenek.
Annak a csapatnak a mostani szövetségi kapitány, *Várhidi Péter *volt az edzője, és édesapja, a legendás újpesti tréner, *Várhidi Pál *szerint a lila-fehéreknek minden esélyük megvan arra, hogy véghezvigyék a terveiket.
_– Újpesten most adottak a feltételek ahhoz, hogy ismét bajnok legyen a csapat_ – mondta Várhidi Pál. – _A háttér stabil, a játékoskeret megfelelő, a vezetők és az edzők tudják a dolgukat. A csapatnak ugyanakkor nehéz dolga lesz, mert az MTK, a Honvéd és a DVSC is nagyon jó csapat. Az erőviszonyok teljesen kiegyenlítettek, de én nagyon bízom az újpestiek végső sikerében, akárcsak a válogatottéban. A fiam, Péter elkezdett egy munkát, amiben hisz, és a fiatalítási koncepcióval gyakorlatilag mindenki egyetért. A válogatottnak a megkezdett úton kell végigmennie._
_Forrás: www.nb1.hu _


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Huszák Tamás Debrecenbe igazolt*

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify>*Huszák Tamás* úgy döntött, Debrecenben folytatja pályafutását. A 19 éves középpályás korábban már volt a Loki játékosa. Először 14 évesen szerződött a bajnokcsapathoz és három évet töltött ott. </TD><TD><CENTER>

</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=justify colSpan=2>Csapatunkban lett élvonalbeli játékos, 13 alkalommal lépett pályára a Diósgyőr színeiben az NB I-ben.
_- Sokat köszönhetek a DVTK-nak, szép időszakot töltöttem a klubnál, itt lettem NB I-es játékos. A bajnokcsapathoz szerződni nagy kihívás, ezért döntöttem úgy, hogy igent mondok a megkeresésre. További sok sikert kívánok a Diósgyőrnek!_ - nyilatkozta távozásáról. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify colSpan=2>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<CENTER>

</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Megérkezett Nomo Teh Marco*

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify>*Nomo Teh Marco *személyében belső védő csatlakozott a csapathoz. A 23 éves togói játékos legutóbb Indozéziában, az első osztályú P.S.M. csapatában szerepelt.</TD><TD><CENTER>


</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify colSpan=2>
A 184 cm magas, 78 kg súlyú labdarúgó holnaptól együtt készül a csapattal, és amennyiben teljesítményével meggyőzi a szakmai stábot és a klubvezetést, Diósgyőr-mezt húzhat. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify colSpan=2>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<CENTER>

</CENTER><CENTER>
*Hátsó sor*: Vitelki Zoltán, Menyhért Gergő, Vámosi Csaba, Elek Norbert, Katona Attila, Kállai Norbert, P. Carr Victor, Huszák Tamás
*Harmadik sor*: Arouna Baba Pele, Hegedűs Gyula, Bessong Libiih Leo Steve, Farkas Norbert, Bodiong Christian Ebala, Lakatos Béla, Effeyie Stephane Roger, Simon Attila, Ngam Peguy
*Második sor*: Köteles László, Udvar József szertáros, Hajba Ferenc gyúró, Farkas Gábor technikai vezető, Pajkos János vezetőedző, Veréb György kapusedző, Benczés Miklós pályaedző, Szalma Pál
*Első sor*: Rebecsák Szilárd, Joseph Papson Kanga, Sipeki István, Douva Halidou, Lipusz Norbert, Fodor Marcell, Matias Navarrete, Dénes Zsolt </CENTER><CENTER>

</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=page_title><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=page_title vAlign=center width="100%" background=images/box_head_bg.gif>FC Tatabánya - Vasas 0 : 2 (0:1)</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=page_text><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#c8c8c8>



</TD><TD class=page_text style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" width="100%">Megkezdte az FC Tatabánya a tavaszi szezont. A gárda „hazai” pályán fogadta a Vasas együttesét. A „Bányász” kezdethete meg a mérkőzést. A találkozón elején a Tatabánya szerzett némi mezőnyfölényt, de mégis a vendégek szerezték meg a vezetést, Németh Norbert révén. A gól után nem esett össze a csapat, és támadásba kezdtek. Szilágyi előtt adódott hatalmas lehetőség amit Németh Gábor hatalmas bravúrral hárított. Pár percre rá egy érdekes bírói döntés után, Perez Juan kapott piros lapot szövegelésért. Az első félidő hátralévő részében mezőnyjáték folyt nem tudtak a csapatok komolyabb gólhelyzetet kialakítani. A második játékrészben próbált kezdeményezni a tatabányai gárda, de meglátszott Kichi hiánya. Az edzői stáb cserékkel próbálta meg frissíteni a játékot. A 70 percben újabb gólt lőtt a fővárosi csapat Lázok révén, amivel kialakította a 0: 2-s végeredményt. Öröm az ürömben az, hogy egy saját nevelésű Tatabányai játékos szerepet kapott a találkozón. Asztalos Dániel élete első NB I-es mérkőzését játszotta ma. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.tatabanyafc.hu/</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

FC.Tatabánya.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=page_text><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=page_text style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" width="100%">
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=row_dark style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle colSpan=5>*Kapus*</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">1</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Herbert Roland*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Hörbi</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1976.07.16.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">23</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Kövesfalvi István*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Kavics</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1968.12.05.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">31</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Kurucz Péter*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1988.05.30.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">18</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Poleksic Vukasin*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Plekszi</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1982.08.30.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=row_dark style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle colSpan=5>*Védő*</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">0</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Almási László*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Alma</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1981.04.14.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">14</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Balogh Balázs*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1982.07.21.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">21</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Dienes András*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Buci</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1974.10.15.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">66</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Farkas Viktor*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Faresz</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1978.10.05.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">6</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Filó Tamás*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Tomi</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1979.12.06.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">27</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Kriston Attila*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Titi</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1976.06.06.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">79</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Megyesi László*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Mena</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1977.05.02.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">2</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Pastva Milan*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1980.01.07.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">8</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Radnai György*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Gyuri</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1986.09.24.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">13</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Vámosi Csaba*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Vámosz, Tű</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1975.09.28.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=row_dark style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle colSpan=5>*Középpályás*</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">84</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Asztalos Dániel*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Dani</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1990.01.01.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">3</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Balogh Zoltán*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Buldi</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1980.06.19.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">4</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Caugherty Ryan Evan Hunter*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Ryan</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1982.09.23.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">17</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Ferenczi Gábor*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1984.02.04.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">5</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Hajdú Norbert*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Norbi</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1982.10.01.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">5</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Jesus Flores*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Chucho</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1987.07.15.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">15</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Kovács István*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1990.05.21.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">0</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Lázár Zsolt*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Laza</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1985.11.07.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">88</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Nagy Richárd*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Ricsi</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1988.08.25.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">25</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Németh Attila*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1982.04.11.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">99</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Sándor István*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Szürke, Kis Sándor</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1986.01.04.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">7</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Ughy Márk*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1976.07.25.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">30</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Weisz Tamás*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1979.09.02.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=row_dark style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" align=middle colSpan=5>*Csatár*</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">7</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Batics Attila*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1985.05.08.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">0</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Bazsika Norbert*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1988.06.09.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">9</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Béres Ferenc*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Fecu</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1982.04.15.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">84</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Horváth Péter*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1984.07.06.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">12</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Kozak Miroslav*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Mirko, Koza</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1976.10.30.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">83</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Nógrádi Árpád*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Árpi</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1983.03.14.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" style="CURSOR: hand; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e2d9bd" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">10</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Perez Juan*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Kichi</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1985.05.05.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">16</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Szilágyi Gábor*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%">Sziszi</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1981.04.28.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="7%">11</TD><TD class=row_italic width="43%">*Takács Marcell*</TD><TD class=row_italic width="27%">Duracell, Taki</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_italic align=middle width="15%">1989.07.24.</TD></TR><TR class=bgrow onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#E2D9BD'; this.style.cursor='hand';" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor=''; this.style.cursor='';"><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="7%">11</TD><TD class=row_normal width="43%">*Tarcsa Bence*</TD><TD class=row_normal width="27%"></TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="8%">



</TD><TD class=row_normal align=middle width="15%">1984.07.08.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD bgColor=#c8c8c8>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#c8c8c8>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

FC.Tatabánya induló


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle>A LOKI TÖRTÉNETE</TD></TR><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=MSOZoneCell_WebPartWPQ7 vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 TOPLEVEL><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*A DVSC 1902. március 12-én alakult meg. Akkor még Egyetértés Futball Club néven szerepelt, majd 1912 nyarán önállósította magát, és létrejött a Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club. A hajdúsági gárda az elmúlt több mint egy évszázad során három aranyérmet (2005, 2006, 2007) szerzett, három bronzéremig jutott, s kétszer volt kupa-, illetve háromszor Szuperkupa-győztes. *
<TABLE dir=ltr align=left summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD dir=ltr align=left>



*Egyetértés Futball Club, 1902*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A nemzetközi porondra is többször kijutott, s a magyar válogatottba is több játékost adott.
Ami a kezdeteket illeti: 1920 és 1926 között a DVSC az Északi Hadi Bajnokságban játszott, ahol ötször győzedelmeskedett. Minden jó irányban haladt tehát, amikor 1926-ban létrejött a profizmus. Ez nem tett jót a vasutas klubnak. Debrecenben megalakult a Bocskay FC, amely a DVSC, DKASE és a DTE játékosaiból szerveződött néhány hónap alatt. Másfél évtizeden keresztül ez a gárda volt Debrecen legjobb labdarúgócsapata, amely 1930-ban kupagyőztes, az 1933-34. évi bajnokságban pedig bronzérmes lett, míg a DVSC alacsonyabb osztályokban szerepelt. 
1940 tájékán a merev profi-amatőr szétválasztás megszűnt, a Bocskay anyagi okok miatt feloszlott, így újra a DVSC lett a város első számú labdarúgócsapata, amely ettől kezdve mindent megpróbált az élvonalba kerüléshez. Ez végül az 1942-43-as bajnokságban vált valóra, ám nem tartott sokáig, mert négy évre rá megtörtént az első kiesés a klub történetében, amit 1993-ig még hét követett, sőt 1967-ben a DVSC legnagyobb kudarcát élte át, a harmadosztályba került. 
Bár az alapítók a ma is használatos piros-fehér színösszeállítást választották, a korai évtizedekben többször is változott a játékosok által viselt mezek színe: 1925-ben, amikor a Debreceni MÁV Testgyakorlók Köre beleolvadt a Vasutasba, zöld-fehér, sőt, 1937-től lila-fehér lett az egyesület színe. A II. Világháború után a Vasutas visszatért a piros-fehér színhez, és ez immár állandónak is tekinthető. A kivétel a közös DMTE-DVSC korszak, amikor Debrecen város "egyesített" csapata sárga-kékben pompázott. 
A II. Világháborút követő évtizedek szocialista sportpolitikája alól Debrecen csapata sem vonhatta ki magát: ismét gyakoriak lettek a névváltozások, a mintát a hajdani szovjet sportszövetségek jelentették. Az egyesület neve 1948-49-ben Debreceni Vasutas Sport Egyesület, 1949-től 1955-ig Debreceni Lokomotív (ekkor született meg a csapat beceneve a "Loki"), 1955-56-ban Debreceni Törekvés, majd 1957-től 1979-ig Debreceni Vasutas SC.

<TABLE dir=ltr align=left summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD>



*DMVSC, 1985*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
1979 a már említett városi fúzió éve, amikor a Debreceni Vasutas és a Debreceni MTE házasságának "gyermeke" a Debreceni Munkás Vasutas Sport Club lett. A DMVSC a tizedik születésnapján szétvált, azóta a klub neve ismét Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club. 
A Loki igazi sikerkorszaka 1993-ben kezdődött. Feljutott az élvonalba, rá egy évre pedig minden idők legjobb debreceni vezetőedzőjével, Garamvölgyi Lajossal bronzérmes lett a bajnokságban és 1999-ben a Magyar Kupát is megnyerte.
2001 rendkívül eseménydús év volt a Loki számára. Március 18-án Pajkos János vette át a csapat irányítását. Az együttes még ebben az évben Magyar Kupa-győztes lett, de az idény mégsem volt túl sikeres a hajdúságiak számára, hiszen kiestek az élvonalból. A DVSC azonban a BKV Előre visszalépésével bennmaradt az első osztályban. 2001-hez tartozik, hogy Szima Gábor sikeres üzletemberként a klub többségi tulajdonosa lett. Gyakorlatilag az ő szerepvállalása után tűntek el a viharfelhők a klub feje fölül. Meg akarta mutatni, hogy lehet a mai Magyarországon botrányok, csődök nélkül eredményesen működtetni egy futballcéget. Hogy mi kell hozzá? Stabil gazdasági háttér, sok-sok munka és sorozatban jó döntések meg<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle>A LOKI TÖRTÉNETE</TD></TR><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=MSOZoneCell_WebPartWPQ7 vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 TOPLEVEL><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*A DVSC 1902. március 12-én alakult meg. Akkor még Egyetértés Futball Club néven szerepelt, majd 1912 nyarán önállósította magát, és létrejött a Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club. A hajdúsági gárda az elmúlt több mint egy évszázad során három aranyérmet (2005, 2006, 2007) szerzett, három bronzéremig jutott, s kétszer volt kupa-, illetve háromszor Szuperkupa-győztes. *
<TABLE dir=ltr align=left summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD dir=ltr align=left>



*Egyetértés Futball Club, 1902*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A nemzetközi porondra is többször kijutott, s a magyar válogatottba is több játékost adott.
Ami a kezdeteket illeti: 1920 és 1926 között a DVSC az Északi Hadi Bajnokságban játszott, ahol ötször győzedelmeskedett. Minden jó irányban haladt tehát, amikor 1926-ban létrejött a profizmus. Ez nem tett jót a vasutas klubnak. Debrecenben megalakult a Bocskay FC, amely a DVSC, DKASE és a DTE játékosaiból szerveződött néhány hónap alatt. Másfél évtizeden keresztül ez a gárda volt Debrecen legjobb labdarúgócsapata, amely 1930-ban kupagyőztes, az 1933-34. évi bajnokságban pedig bronzérmes lett, míg a DVSC alacsonyabb osztályokban szerepelt. 
1940 tájékán a merev profi-amatőr szétválasztás megszűnt, a Bocskay anyagi okok miatt feloszlott, így újra a DVSC lett a város első számú labdarúgócsapata, amely ettől kezdve mindent megpróbált az élvonalba kerüléshez. Ez végül az 1942-43-as bajnokságban vált valóra, ám nem tartott sokáig, mert négy évre rá megtörtént az első kiesés a klub történetében, amit 1993-ig még hét követett, sőt 1967-ben a DVSC legnagyobb kudarcát élte át, a harmadosztályba került. 
Bár az alapítók a ma is használatos piros-fehér színösszeállítást választották, a korai évtizedekben többször is változott a játékosok által viselt mezek színe: 1925-ben, amikor a Debreceni MÁV Testgyakorlók Köre beleolvadt a Vasutasba, zöld-fehér, sőt, 1937-től lila-fehér lett az egyesület színe. A II. Világháború után a Vasutas visszatért a piros-fehér színhez, és ez immár állandónak is tekinthető. A kivétel a közös DMTE-DVSC korszak, amikor Debrecen város "egyesített" csapata sárga-kékben pompázott. 
A II. Világháborút követő évtizedek szocialista sportpolitikája alól Debrecen csapata sem vonhatta ki magát: ismét gyakoriak lettek a névváltozások, a mintát a hajdani szovjet sportszövetségek jelentették. Az egyesület neve 1948-49-ben Debreceni Vasutas Sport Egyesület, 1949-től 1955-ig Debreceni Lokomotív (ekkor született meg a csapat beceneve a "Loki"), 1955-56-ban Debreceni Törekvés, majd 1957-től 1979-ig Debreceni Vasutas SC.

<TABLE dir=ltr align=left summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD>



*DMVSC, 1985*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
1979 a már említett városi fúzió éve, amikor a Debreceni Vasutas és a Debreceni MTE házasságának "gyermeke" a Debreceni Munkás Vasutas Sport Club lett. A DMVSC a tizedik születésnapján szétvált, azóta a klub neve ismét Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club. 
A Loki igazi sikerkorszaka 1993-ben kezdődött. Feljutott az élvonalba, rá egy évre pedig minden idők legjobb debreceni vezetőedzőjével, Garamvölgyi Lajossal bronzérmes lett a bajnokságban és 1999-ben a Magyar Kupát is megnyerte.
2001 rendkívül eseménydús év volt a Loki számára. Március 18-án Pajkos János vette át a csapat irányítását. Az együttes még ebben az évben Magyar Kupa-győztes lett, de az idény mégsem volt túl sikeres a hajdúságiak számára, hiszen kiestek az élvonalból. A DVSC azonban a BKV Előre visszalépésével bennmaradt az első osztályban. 2001-hez tartozik, hogy Szima Gábor sikeres üzletemberként a klub többségi tulajdonosa lett. Gyakorlatilag az ő szerepvállalása után tűntek el a viharfelhők a klub feje fölül. Meg akarta mutatni, hogy lehet a mai Magyarországon botrányok, csődök nélkül eredményesen működtetni egy futballcéget. Hogy mi kell hozzá? Stabil gazdasági háttér, sok-sok munka és sorozatban jó döntések meghozatala. Tisztában volt azzal, hogy Magyarországon egy befektető a futballból hosszú évekig nem vehet ki pénzt, ha eredményt akar elérni. 
A nemzetközi porondon a piros-fehérek olyan csapatokkal mérhették össze tudásukat, mint a Wolfsburg és a Bordeaux, mely utóbbit - a kinti balszerencsés mérkőzés után - itthon szenzációs játékkal 3-1 arányban győzött le a Pajkos-alakulat. 
A csapat Szentes Lázár irányításával 2003-ban és 2004-ben a harmadik helyen végzett, ezen kívül 2003-ban a Magyar Kupában ezüstérmet szerzett miután a fináléban a Ferencvárostól vereséget szenvedett. Természetesen nem mehetünk el szó nélkül a Loki 2003/2004-es nemzetközi kupamenetelése mellett sem. A csapat eljutott a tavaszi harmadik fordulóig, ami magyar gárdának húsz éve nem sikerült. Itt viszont már a Brugge megálljt parancsolt és a kinti 1-0-s vereség után Sándor Tamásék hazai pályán gólnélküli döntetlent értek el. 
<TABLE dir=rtl align=right summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD>



*Megvan a harmadik! 2007*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A DVSC 2005-ben sok Loki-szurkoló álmát valóra váltva története legnagyobb sikerét érte el: magyar bajnok lett. Ezt a eredményt az idény közben Szentest váltó Supka Attilával érte a csapat, a tréner egy évvel később ismét az élre vezette együttesét. 2007-ben már a cseh Miroslav Beránek irányításával szerezték meg újabb elsőségüket a piros-fehérek, akik ezzel sporttörténeti tettet hajtottak végre, ugyanis korábban egyetlen vidéki csapat sem tudott zsinórban háromszor is az élen végezni.
A DVSC jelenleg fénykorát éli. A klub mögött a gazdasági háttér stabil a többségi tulajdonos Szima Gábor, az önkormányzat és a kisebb tulajdonosok jóvoltából. A DVSC-nek nem voltak eget rengető, országos szenzációszámba menő igazolásai, de olyan labdarúgókat hoznak a Lokihoz évek óta, akik a klub számára megfizethetők, érkezésük nem okoz feszültséget a régiek és az újak között. Nem vágnak bele olyan játékosvásárlásba, amely az átlagnál jobban megterhelné, adósságba kergetné a klubot. Mindezek ellenére sikerült olyan labdarúgókat igazolni, akik erősségeivé váltak az együttesnek. A klubvezetés célja az, hogy a DVSC a nemzetközi kupákban is jól szerepeljen, nemzetközileg ismert csapat legyen. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>hozatala. Tisztában volt azzal, hogy Magyarországon egy befektető a futballból hosszú évekig nem vehet ki pénzt, ha eredményt akar elérni. 
A nemzetközi porondon a piros-fehérek olyan csapatokkal mérhették össze tudásukat, mint a Wolfsburg és a Bordeaux, mely utóbbit - a kinti balszerencsés mérkőzés után - itthon szenzációs játékkal 3-1 arányban győzött le a Pajkos-alakulat. 
A csapat Szentes Lázár irányításával 2003-ban és 2004-ben a harmadik helyen végzett, ezen kívül 2003-ban a Magyar Kupában ezüstérmet szerzett miután a fináléban a Ferencvárostól vereséget szenvedett. Természetesen nem mehetünk el szó nélkül a Loki 2003/2004-es nemzetközi kupamenetelése mellett sem. A csapat eljutott a tavaszi harmadik fordulóig, ami magyar gárdának húsz éve nem sikerült. Itt viszont már a Brugge megálljt parancsolt és a kinti 1-0-s vereség után Sándor Tamásék hazai pályán gólnélküli döntetlent értek el. 
<TABLE dir=rtl align=right summary=""><TBODY><TR><TD>



*Megvan a harmadik! 2007*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A DVSC 2005-ben sok Loki-szurkoló álmát valóra váltva története legnagyobb sikerét érte el: magyar bajnok lett. Ezt a eredményt az idény közben Szentest váltó Supka Attilával érte a csapat, a tréner egy évvel később ismét az élre vezette együttesét. 2007-ben már a cseh Miroslav Beránek irányításával szerezték meg újabb elsőségüket a piros-fehérek, akik ezzel sporttörténeti tettet hajtottak végre, ugyanis korábban egyetlen vidéki csapat sem tudott zsinórban háromszor is az élen végezni.
A DVSC jelenleg fénykorát éli. A klub mögött a gazdasági háttér stabil a többségi tulajdonos Szima Gábor, az önkormányzat és a kisebb tulajdonosok jóvoltából. A DVSC-nek nem voltak eget rengető, országos szenzációszámba menő igazolásai, de olyan labdarúgókat hoznak a Lokihoz évek óta, akik a klub számára megfizethetők, érkezésük nem okoz feszültséget a régiek és az újak között. Nem vágnak bele olyan játékosvásárlásba, amely az átlagnál jobban megterhelné, adósságba kergetné a klubot. Mindezek ellenére sikerült olyan labdarúgókat igazolni, akik erősségeivé váltak az együttesnek. A klubvezetés célja az, hogy a DVSC a nemzetközi kupákban is jól szerepeljen, nemzetközileg ismert csapat legyen. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

Történet


1911. március 16-án megalakult a Vas- és Fémmunkások Sport Clubja, a Vasas. 

Labdarúgóink a kezdeti időkben, alacsonyabb osztályokban szerepeltek, de öt év alatt három osztályt előre lépve az első vonalban is bemutatkozhattak az 1916/1917-es bajnokságban, és azt a 6. helyen zárták. 

Az első érmekre 1924-ig kellett várni. Ekkor csakúgy, mint egy évvel később bronzérmet szerzett a csapat, és Takács II Gyula szerezte a legtöbb gólt a bajnoki küzdelmek során (26 találat), így ő lett a klub első gólkirálya. 

A 20-as évek végéig a Vasas stabil középcsapatnak számított, ám 1928-ban a 10. helyet megszerezve (12 csapatos volt a bajnokság) kiesett az NB I-ből. 

1930-ban sikerült a visszakerülés, olyannyira, hogy a pályaavató mérkőzésen 5-2 arányban a Ferencváros volt a szenvedő fél. Ez a pálya még a Béke utca-Forgách utca által határolt nem túl nagy területet jelentette. 

Az újbóli fölkerülés sajnos pillanatnyi fellángolásnak bizonyult, mert újabb kiesés következett és egy nehéz időszak küszöbére került a csapat. Ekkor még semmilyen támogatást nem kapott az államtól a Vasas. 

A vergődés az 1941/42-es szezonig tartott. A Vasas, mint bázisklub akkoriban még anyagi gondokkal küszködött. A 40-es évekre tehető a Vasas és a párt szorosabb kapcsolatának kialakulása. A Magyar Kommunista Párt koncepciója szerint a sporton keresztül lehet a tömeget megnyerni. Tervükben egy munkásklub kiemelt támogatása szerepelt. A választás a Vasasra esett, 1946-ban valósultak meg az elképzeléseik. A támogatás nem csak pénzbeli segítségnyújtást jelentett, hiszen ekkor kapott a klub székházat, és az MKP által a Vasashoz került a Pasaréti úti hatalmas sportterület. A klubban betöltött pozíciókat szintén az MKP tagjai „uralták”. (A klub elnöke ekkor Kádár János volt...) 

Szereplését tekintve a gárda tartósan az élmezőnyben tartózkodott, második harmadik helyek színesítették a palettát. Óriási szenzációnak számított, hogy 1947-ben Szovjetunióban szerepelt a Vasas vendégcsapatként, amely legtöbbször a Ruzsa-Lőrincz, Moór, Lóránt-Pósa, Nagy I. -Illovszky, Berzi, Szilágyi I, Szilágyi II, Kántor felállásban szerepelt. 

Akárcsak a 20-as, a 40-es évek végén is visszaesés volt tapasztalható. Kevesebb pénz jutott a Vasasra, az akkorra már MDP-vé alakult párttól. 

Ez a mélyrepülés azonban nem tartott sokáig és a klub első nagy sikerét a Magyar Kupa megnyerése jelentette 1955-ben. A forradalom előtt, alatt és után is piros-kék sikerek voltak az akkori fociélet meghatározó eseményei. 

1956-ban Középeurópa Kupát (KK) nyert a csapat: a Népstadionban (ma Puskás Ferenc Stadion) 100 000 néző előtt lejátszott mérkőzésen 9-2-re nyert az osztrák Rapid Wien ellen. A KK-t története során ötször nyerte el a Vasas. 

Az 1957-es évszámot végre a Vasas első bajnoki címe fémjelezte. A forradalom utáni első bajnokság ugyan még „csonka” volt (11 fordulós), de azt csapatunk nyerte: leginkább a Kovalik, Kárpáti, Kortka, Sárosi, Bundzsák, Berendi, Raduly, Szilágyi I, Kaszás Lelenka, Csordás tizenegynek köszönhetően. Gólkirály, pedig 17 találattal Szilágyi I Gyula volt. 

Mint bajnokcsapat, jogot szerzett a Bajnokcsapatok Európa Kupájában való indulásra. Első fordulóban a svájci Young Boys volt az ellenfél. Az idegenbeli 1-1 után, a visszavágón 2-1-es Vasas győzelem született. ( A svájci csapat a következő BEK kiírásban szintén magyar csapattal, az MTK-val találkozott, és el is búcsúztatta). A következő körben nem kisebb csapat, mint a holland Ajax várt ránk. Az amsterdami 2-2 után a Népstadionbeli hazai mérkőzésen 4-0 arányban diadalmaskodtunk. Az elődöntőben a kor legnagyobb csapatával a Real Madriddal kerültünk szembe. (A másik ág párosítása AC Milan-Manchester United volt!!) Az első mérkőzésre ezúttal is idegenben került sor. Spanyolországból súlyos, 4-0-s vereséggel térhettünk haza. A Real Madridban akkor Kopa, Didi ,Santamaria, Di Stefano és nem utolsósorban Puskás Ferenc játszott. A visszavágónak ismét a teltházas Népstadion adott otthont, ahol Bundzsák és Csordás góljaival megvertük a spanyolokat. 

Ennek a sporttörténelmi diadalnak a főszereplőit név szerint is illik megemlíteni. Kamarás-Kárpáti, Teleki, Sárosi-Bárfy, Berendi-Raduly, Csordás, Bundzsák, Szilágyi I, Lenkei összeállítású csapat vette fel a harcot sikeresen világhírű ellenfelével szemben. 

Innentől kezdődött a Vasas aranykora, amely a 60-as években teljesedett ki. 1957-ben,’60-ban, ’61-ben, ’65-ben és 1966-ban mindannyiszor a Vasas nyerte a bajnokságot. A csapat edzői Illovszky Rudolf és Baróti Lajos voltak. 
Szentmihályi, Kárpáti, Mészöly, Sárosi, Bundzsák, Berendi, Mathesz, Kékesi, Machos, Farkas, Ihász, Pál II, Korsós, Fister, Molnár, Varga, Bakos voltak azok a játékosok, kiknek nevéhez fűződött az a bizonyos aranykor. 
1966-ban a gárda veretlenül nyerte a bajnokságot, és Farkas János gólkirályi címet szerzett 25 találattal. 
Nem lehet említés nélkül elmenni a 1968-as chilei Hexagonal torna mellett, amely a legjobb dél-amerikai csapatok részvételével zajlott le, kiegészülve a Vasassal. A csapat veretlen teljesítménnyel nyerte a rangos viadalt, még a Pelével felálló Santos sem tudta megállítani. 

Az 1960-as években végre megoldódott a pálya kérdése. A Vasas addig is a XIII. kerületben játszott, csakhogy a Latorca utcában, később, pedig az Építők pályán. 1961 lett a jelentős dátum. Ettől kezdve ugyanis az angyalföldiek otthona lett a Fáy utca, amely a mai napig is ekképpen üzemel. 

1970-es években folytatódott a Vasas jó szériája. ’73-ban kupagyőzelem a Bp. Honvéd ellen (4-3 arányban), majd mindmáig az utolsó bajnoki cím megnyerése 1977-ben. 
A Vasas Szurkolói közül ki ne tudná kívülről a Mészáros, Török, Komjáti, Hegedűs, Kántor, Gass, Zombori, Müller, Várady, Kovács, Izsó összeállítást Rudi bácsi edzősége alatt. 

A bajnoki címeket ekkortájt az Újpest nyerte, így a többi csapat nem igazán tudott érvényesülni. Innentől kezdve a Vasas igazán kimagaslóan nagy sikert nem könyvelhetett el. Két kupagyőzelem a 80-as évekből (’82 és ’86) jelentette ekkor a sikereket. 

Ez azonban nem azt jelentette, hogy a csapat hanyatlását élte volna, sőt az élmezőnyhöz tartozott-igaz hangos sikerek nélkül. 1990-től kezdve viszont már a stabil középcsapat jelzővel lehetett a Vasast illetni. 

A rendszerváltás után érezni lehetett, hogy a Vasas már nem az a „pártcsapat”. Ugyanakkor továbbra is tömegeknek jelentette a Babócsy, Nahóczky, Mészöly G., Tuboly, Zvara, Pecha, Gubucz, Klink, Galaschek, Nagy T, Claude, Szíjjártó féle csapat a kikapcsolódást hétvégenként. 

1995-ben már meglegyintette a csapatot a kiesés szele. Az őszi szezon végén a kieső, 15. helyen telelt a csapat. A tavaszi szezont Verebes József irányítása alatt kezdtük, de három győzelem után amilyen gyorsan jött, olyan gyorsan távozott is. Illovszky Rudi bácsi vette át a csapat irányítását, és többek között egy 10 mérkőzéses veretlenséget produkálva az idény végén a 10. helyen zártuk. 

1998-ban és 2001-ben két bronzérem következett, majd ezután kezdődtek a bajok. A 2001/2002-es bajnokságban utolsóként kiesett a csapat az élvonalból. Kaotikus hangulat uralkodott az egyesületnél. Slavko Kovacsics, Komjáti András, Kiss László és Tornyi Barnabás sem tudta megmenteni a csapatot a bukástól. 

Az NBI/B-ben pénztelenség és szenvedés jellemezte a csapatot. Ez a későbbi megszűnéshez vezetett. Fél évre eltűnt a Vasas a magyar futball palettájáról. 

2003-ban egy Vasas-hívő nagyvállalkozó, Jámbor János és az újjáalakult Vasas vezérkar, Markovits László vezetésével megteremtették azt a lehetőséget, mellyel a Vasas újra életre kelt. 

Innentől datálhatjuk az újkori Vasas kialakulását. A Kecskemét csapatának versenyzési jogát megvásárolva, az NBI/B-ben szerepelt a Bp.Vasas a 2003/2004-es szezonban és a második helyet megszerezve feljutott az élvonalba. 

2005/2006-ban azonban a Vasas a bajnokság végén ismét kiesett az NB I-ből. Sokan távoztak a csapattól, megfiatalodott az együttes és függetlenül attól, hogy II. osztályban indult volna, Mészöly Géza lett a vezetőedző. Azonban a sors úgy hozta, hogy a másodosztályba száműzött Fradi helyett mégis elindulhat a Vasas a 2006/2007-es szezonban az I. osztályban. 

_Hatszoros magyar bajnok és négyszeres kupagyőztes. Több mint nyolcvan játékost adott a felnőttválogatottba. Felsorolni is nehéz lenne azokat a neveket, akiknek köszönhetően az elmúlt 95 évben, a XIII. kerületben focit láthatnak a kilátogató szurkolók. A magyar sporton belül mindig is a Vasasra volt jellemző egy olyan családias hangulat, amely alapot adott a korábbi sikeres helytálláshoz, és ami alapot adhat a jelenlegi sikeres szerepléshez. 
_
Szekrényes Gábor


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

​
A klub rövid története

Az *Újpesti Torna Egylet (UTE)* a magyar sportklubok közül a *legnagyobb múltra tekinthet vissza*, hiszen *még a XIX. században alakult*. A nevezetes napon – *1885. június 16.* – az alapító tagok az alábbi hármas jelszóval határozták meg az új sportklub értékrendjét: „*Egység, Épség, Egyetértés*”. Az *Újpest FC* a legrégebben alapított, megszakítás nélkül működő sportegyesület, az *UTE* labdarúgó-csapata.
Kezdetben a szertorna, majd a vívás és az atlétika jelentette az *Újpesti Torna Egylet* tevékenységét. A labdarúgás 1899-ben honosodott meg Újpesten.
Magyarországon 1901-ben indult útjára a Nemzeti Bajnokság, ahol az Újpest a második osztályba kapott besorolást. *A klub labdarúgócsapata 1905-ben lépett fel az első osztályba*, ahonnan az 1910-11-es bajnokság végén kiesett, majd egy év múlva újra visszakerült a legjobbak közé.
Az 1912-es bajnoki évtől számítva az Újpest folyamatosan az élvonalban szerepel. *A klub első bajnoki címére 1930-ig kellett várni.* Ez az év azonban egy hosszú sikerszéria kezdetét is jelentette. *A ’30-as években öt bajnoki cím fémjelezte az Újpest szereplését*. Nemzetközi színtéren két KK-győzelem mellett az 1930-ban a Nemzetek Tornáján történt újpesti diadal jelenti talán a mai napig is a legnagyobb sikert! Bár a klub legtöbb szurkolóját a ’70-es években elért sikersorozatnak köszönhette, már a ’30-as években *egész Európa* ismerte klubunk nevét!
*A legjobb bajnoki sorozatot az 1967-80 közötti 14 esztendőben ért el az Újpest (Újpesti Dózsa néven). Ekkor 14 bajnoki kiírásban 9 bajnoki cím mellett 4 ezüst- és 1 bronzéremmel gazdagodott a klub dicsőséglistája.*
Nagy változást hozott a klub életében, hogy *1999 nyarán a professzionális labdarúgó-csapat kikerült az egyesület, azaz az UTE fennhatósága alól*, s gazdasági társaság formájában folytatta működését. Az akkor csőd szélén álló labdarúgó szakosztály ma már gazdaságilag teljesen önálló futballklubként, *Újpest FC* néven működik (a gazdasági társaság neve: *Újpest FC Kft.*).
A csapatot megvásároló tulajdonosi konzorcium rövid idő alatt teljesen konszolidálta a klub anyagi helyzetét. *A jelenlegi tulajdonosi struktúra 2005. februárjában alakult ki.*
Az országos stadionrekonstrukció keretében vadonatúj stadion épült a régi helyén, így Újpesten európai szintű, modern, teljesen fedett lelátókon szurkolhatnak a drukkerek a csapat meccsein. A stadion névadója *Szusza Ferenc*, aki a legtöbb élvonalbeli mérkőzést játszotta az Újpest mezében
*A klub számos világhírű futballistát adott a labdarúgásnak. Íme, néhány legendás név a teljesség igénye nélkül: a Fogl testvérek, Zsengellér, Szusza, Göröcs, Bene, Fazekas, Törőcsik.
*
<HR>

A klub részletes története
A XIX. században az ipar robbanásszerű fejlődése nagy változásokat hozott egy addig jelentéktelen község életében a főváros tőszomszédságában. A technika és a modern kultúra fejlődésével együtt nőtt naggyá hazánk legnagyobb gyárvárosa, Újpest. 
A dinamikusan urbanizálódó község éltető eleme volt az ipar, amely megteremtette Újpest minden irányú előrehaladásának anyagi körülményeit.
1885-ben néhány sportolni vágyó újpesti fiatalember megalapította az Újpesti Torna Egyletet. Minthogy a testedzést ekkoriban hazánkban a tornasport jelentette, ezért természetes volt, hogy az újpesti sportolók első tömörülése e sport jegyében ment végbe. Az alapítók az ifjúság tüzes lelkesedésével álltak az új eszme híveinek sorába és kitartó munkával láttak neki a fiatal egyesület megszervezésének. 
„Goll János kereskedelmi iskolai tanár, akinek lakásán az újpesti Deák utcában immár nem először jöttek össze legjobb barátai, név szerint: Berényi Antal, Székely-Sonnenfeld Ábris és Ugró Gyula, koccintásra emelte poharát. A nagy és szép vállalkozásra ittak, most még csak ők négyen. Volt bennük öröm is, szorongás is, de az első igen fontos lépést megtették. Ezzel indult az UTE családi időszámítása. 
A hivatalos zászlóbontásra valamivel később került sor. Húsz lelkes ifjú 1885. június 16-án a piactéri iskola egyik tantermében kimondja az Újpesti Torna Egylet megalakulását. A rövidesen csatlakozó tagok száma mindössze 78. Ennyien fogadják el a klub jelszavát: ’Egység, Épség, Egyetértés’. S ennyien egyúttal azt is, ami a későbbiekben a folytonosságot jelzi és jelképezi: legyen az UTE színe lila-fehér.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

*A zsidó Ajax*​Az Amszterdami napilap, a Volkskrant egy régebbi számában olvastam:
„Fiatalok egyre hevesebben vitatkoztak az amszterdami metró egy kocsijában. Már-már ölre mentek, amikor az egyik fiú felkiáltott. Mindannyian zsidók vagyunk, csak nem fogunk verekedni! Ezzel helyreállt a béke.”
Hogy ez így megtörtént e, nem tudom, de azt igen, hogy megtörténhetett. Az újságban nem fűztek ehhez magyarázatot, de egy magyar olvasó számára félreérthető lehet a hír. Tudniillik roppant kicsi annak az esélye, hogy a veszekedő fiatalok között akár egy zsidó is lett volna. Itt „Ajax” zsidókról van szó, akik közül egyesek még odáig is elmennek, hogy Dávid csillagot tetováltatnak valamelyik testrészükre, nyakukban Dávid csillag fityeg, meccseken izraeli zászlót lobogtatnak. Az Ajax meccseken sok ezer szurkoló egyszerre kiabálja: „Joden”, azaz zsidók. E szurkolók magukat zsidóknak nevezik, anélkül, hogy a zsidóság, mint olyan, akár egy kicsit is érdekelné őket. Viszont az ellenfél szurkolói erre antiszemita kórusokkal, jelekkel válaszolnak. „Megyünk zsidókat ölni”, kiabálják útközben a stadionba, „Hamas, Hamas, Joden aan het gas” (Hamas, Hamas, zsidókat a gázra; ahol a gas szót hollandul chasz-nak ejtik, így ez rímel) kiabálják. Máskor gázt utánozva, sziszegnek. Az Ajax vezetősége már többször kérte a szurkolókat, ne ’zsidózzanak’, mert a jóérzésű, illetve az igazi zsidó szurkolókat nagyon zavarja az ellenfél szurkolóinak antiszemita reakciója. A szurkolók azonban mindmáig hajthatatlanok. Amikor 1995-ben az Ajax Budapesten, a Fradi ellen játszott, ismerve a Fradi szurkolók hozzáállását, az Ajax szurkolók csak azzal a feltétellel kísérhették el a csapatot, hogy pesti tartózkodásuk alatt nem zsidóznak. Ezt be is tartották. Több hasonló esetről, mármint, amikor az Ajax szurkolóknak meg lett volna tiltva, hogy ’zsidók’ legyenek, nem tudok.
A kérdés, amire választ keresünk, az, hogy: „zsidó csapat-e az Ajax?” Az utóbbi 20-30 év Ajax vezetőségei szerint nem az. Sokak szerint viszont az.
A második világháború előtt Amszterdam lakósságának 10%-a zsidó volt. Dél Amszterdamban laktak a jobb módú zsidók, az ő csapatuk a Blauw Wit volt. A belvárosban és Kelet Amszterdamban a kevésbé jómódúak éltek. Az ő csapatuk, a Kelet Amszterdamban játszó Ajax volt. Az ellenfél szurkolói útjukat az Ajax Stadion (De Meer) felé, a Weesperstraat-i zsidó piacnál kezdték, és az út további részén is sok zsidó bolt mellett mentek el. Sokan úgy is mondták, „megyünk a zsidókhoz”. Persze az Ajax szurkolók között, a stadion helyéből adódóan, sok zsidó volt, és a vasárnapi meccseken, a szünetben sok zsidó fiatal árult édességet. A fizető tagok között viszont nem volt nagyobb a zsidók aránya, mint a többi amszterdami klubnál. Ma a zsidó szurkolók aránya elenyésző, hiszen egész Hollandiában már csak kb. 20000 zsidó él. Ám, míg a rotterdami zsidók többnyire a Sparta-nak szurkolnak, az amszterdami zsidó szurkolók csapata általában az Ajax. Döntésüket megkönnyíti, hogy a Blauw Wit, amikor az Ajax profi csapattá vált, megmaradt amatőrnek.
Zsidó játékosa, történelme 105 éve alatt alig volt az Ajaxnak. (Anyagi) támogatói között viszont mindig voltak és vannak zsidók. Ma a legismertebb Rob Cohen, a 95-ben Európai Bajnokok Ligáját nyert Ajax csatárának, Ronald de Boer-nak az apósa. A 70-es évek legendás elnöke, Jaap van Praag zsidó volt, és fia, a későbbi elnök Michael van Praag is annak tekinthető, bár csak az apja volt zsidó. Így azért azt nem lehet mondani, hogy az Ajaxnak semmi köze nincs a zsidósághoz.
A háború előtt Hollandiában, a zsidó lakósság nagy aránya miatt tartották Amszterdamot zsidó városnak. Ma ez már nem lehet ok. Amszterdamban jelenleg sokkal többen laknak, mint a háború előtt, viszont zsidó már alig van közöttük. De azért Amszterdamban ma is sok minden emlékeztet a város és a zsidóság kapcsolatára. Az Anne Frank ház, a Portugál zsinagóga, a deportálások elleni általános sztrájkra emlékeztető Dokkmunkás szobor, különböző koncentrációs táborok emlékművei, emléktáblák stb. A 70-es, 80-as években, amikor az Ajax nagy csapattá lett, Amszterdamnak sorra zsidó polgármesterei voltak (mellesleg most is az van), és az Ajax elnöke, a már említett Jaap van Praag volt. Mindez, a történelmi okok mellett, hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy Amszterdam sokak szemében megmaradt zsidó városnak, és egyetlen profi csapata, az Ajax, zsidó csapatnak.
Az tehát érthető, hogy a „zsidó” Amszterdam „zsidó” csapatát az ellenfél szurkolói zsidó csapatnak, szurkolóit pedig zsidóknak tartották és tartják. Az kevésbé természetes, hogy a nem zsidó szurkolók ezt elfogadták, és elkezdték magukat is (Ajax) zsidónak hívni. A holland nyelvben „geuzennaam”-nak (ejtsd hözenám) nevezik azt a nevet, melyet az illető, illetve egy csoport büszkén elfogad, bár azt eredetileg gúnynévnek szánták. Az Ajax szurkolók „geuze”- neve _zsidók_, a PSV szurkolóié „boeren” (=parasztok), az FC Twente játékosai és szurkolói „tukker”-ek (Twente tájegység gúnyneve), a De Graafschap-osok a „superboer”-ok (szuperparasztok) stb. Egy biztos, azok között, akik az Ajax meccseken kórusban kiabálják: „Joden”, azaz zsidók, felesleges lenne zsidókat keresni Már csak azért sem, mert, legalább is Izraelen kívül, kevés olyan zsidó van, aki hangosan kiabálná, hogy: „Zsidók” vagyunk. Ez a „Joden” persze játékosoknak is szól, akik között viszont nincs zsidó. Viszont az utóbbi években, az Ajaxban rendszeresen vannak mohamedán játékosok. Arról azonban még nem hallottam, hogy a mai keret 2 mohamedánját, Trabelsi-t és Boukhari-t zavarná, hogy a szurkolók ’lezsidózzák’ őket.
Bár, mint mondtam, egy Ajax-zsidó nem érez semmi affinitást egy született zsidó iránt, de azért még ez sem teljesen igaz. Amikor, 1999-ben, az Arénában (a mai Ajax stadion), először játszott egy izraeli csapat, a Hapoel Haifa, hivatalos nemzetközi meccset az Ajax ellen, a második félidőben a „Joden” kórus, már a jobban játszó ellenfélnek szólt. Igaz, a haifaiak között is voltak arabok, és nem izraeliek is.
Ha már itt tartok, két példa arra, hogy a külvilág számára mennyire zsidó csapat az Ajax.
Amikor Aron Winter, az 1992-ben UEFA kupát nyert Ajax játékosa (84-szeres válogatott), 1992-ben leigazolt a Lazio Roma hoz, Roma utcáin feliratok jelentek meg a „zsidó” Winter ellen. Akik e szövegek mögött álltak, biztosak voltak benne, hogy valaki, akit Aron Winter-nek hívnak, és a zsidó Ajaxból jött, csak zsidó lehet. Az, hogy Winter Suriname-ban született, és mohamedán vallású, fel sem merült bennük. 
A másik példa arra jellemző, hogy a szurkolók nem mindig tudják, hogy az Ajax és a zsidó nem szinonimák. Egy ortodox rabbi panaszkodott, hogy Rotterdam utcáin sokszor utána kiabálnak: „Ajax”.
Hivatalosan az Ajax tagadja, hogy az egyesületnek bármilyen zsidó jellege, gyökere is lenne, és formálisan, mint mondtam, igaza is van. Nem zsidók alapították, és az, hogy a zsidók azonosultak vele, szinte kizárólag a stadion helyének következménye. Ma azonban az amszterdami és a legtöbb hollandiai zsidó mégis csak az Ajaxot érzi csapatának. Ami pedig az Ajax szurkolókat illeti, szerintük az Ajax egy „Ajax zsidó” csapat.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
A külvilág számára az Ajax egyszerűen egy zsidó csapat, bár ellenfelei szurkolói sokszor nem tudják, hogy a zsidó és az Ajax különböző fogalmak. Legtöbbjük talán azt sem tudja, hogy zsidókkal kapcsolatban a gázra való hivatkozás, a (nem Ajax) zsidókat mire emlékezteti.
Az olvasó, aki végigrágta magát a fentieken, nem kapott egyértelmű választ az elején feltett kérdésre. De, ha mégsem bánta meg, hogy elolvasta írásomat, elértem célomat.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

Bérczes Tibor: A "zsidó" Ajax 

*Aki már látott Ajax-meccset, bizonyára észrevette és elcsodálkozott azon, hogy az úgynevezett "F-side" szektoraiban - a piros-fehér klubszínek mellett rengeteg kék-fehér, zsidó jelképeket ábrázoló zászló látható. A legutóbbi Bajnokok Ligája sorozat találkozói alkalmával majdnem egy egész szektort beborított az a hatalmas, Dávid-csillagos zászló, melynek költségeihez a készíttetők a stadion környékén kiragasztott felhívásokban kérik szurkolótársaik pénzbeli támogatását.*

Aki már látott Ajax-meccset, bizonyára észrevette és elcsodálkozott azon, hogy a nézőtéren - különösen az Ajax "B-közép", az úgynevezett "F-side" szektoraiban - a piros-fehér klubszínek mellett rengeteg kék-fehér, zsidó jelképeket ábrázoló zászló látható. A legutóbbi Bajnokok Ligája sorozat találkozói alkalmával majdnem egy egész szektort beborított az a hatalmas, Dávid-csillagos zászló, melynek költségeihez a készíttetők a stadion környékén kiragasztott, illetve a szurkolói internethonlapokon közzétett felhívásokban kérik szurkolótársaik pénzbeli támogatását. 
A jelenség azért figyelemre méltó, mert a második világháború után töredékére zsugorodott a hollandiai - és azon belül a legnagyobb létszámú közösséget alkotó amszterdami - zsidóság, így e lelkes szurkolósereget döntő többségében nem zsidók alkotják. Simon Kuper, angol sportújságíró, Ajax, a zsidók, Hollandia címu könyvében egyebek mellett megpróbálta kideríteni, hogyan alakult ki ez a lassan két évtizede viruló furcsa divat, miért van az, hogy a transzparenseken és a buzdításul énekelt dalocskákban az Ajax-szurkolók - azon belül is leginkább az ún. kemény mag - "önként és dalolva" zsidózza le önmagát és csapatát, és mi a magyarázata annak, hogy az amszterdami zsidókat régóta sajátos viszony fuzi a több mint százéves futballklubhoz, noha az Ajax sohasem volt a szó szoros értelmében vett zsidó egyesület - nem zsidók alapították és a tagok között sem volt soha más klubokhoz képest magas a zsidók aránya. 
A második világháború előtt a sportot kedvelő amszterdami zsidók körében a boksz mellett a futball örvendett a legnagyobb népszeruségnek. Ezt bizonyítja az is, hogy a városban öt zsidó futballklub muködött. Ezek, mint akkoriban szinte minden klub, egy-egy városrész csapatai voltak, és tagjaikat, illetve közönségüket az adott városrészekből toborozták. Jelentős bázisuk és népszeruségük ellenére sikereik is helyi szinten maradtak, és egyik csapat sem tudott soha olyan országos vagy nemzetközi hírnévre szert tenni, mint például a bécsi Hakoeh, a londoni Tottenham vagy épp a budapesti MTK. 
Eredetileg az 1900-ban alapított Ajax is Amszterdam egy bizonyos részéhez, mégpedig a keleti városrészhez (Amsterdam-Oost) kötődött. Ide a klub néhány évnyi vándorlás után érkezett, hogy aztán felépítse első, még fából ácsolt lelátók övezte pályáját. Ezt 1934-ben váltotta fel a - Watergraafsmeer nevu városrészről - De Meer névre elkeresztelt stadion, ahol az Arena 1997-es megnyitásáig a csapat - a nagy nemzetközi meccsek kivételével, melyek az Olimpiai Stadionban kerültek megrendezésre - hazai mérkőzéseit játszotta. (A De Meert azóta lebontották, de emlékét oly módon is őrzik, hogy a helyén emelt lakónegyed utcáit azokról a stadionokról nevezték el, melyekben az Ajax egykor fontos mérkőzést játszott, a házakon és az utcabútorzaton pedig visszatérő díszítő motívum a piros-fehér Ajax-színkombináció.) 
Amszterdam zsidó lakossága mindig is a város keleti részében élt. A "klasszikus" zsidónegyed a 17. században a városmagtól keletre alakult ki, majd amikor a 19. század utolsó évtizedeiben a túlnépesedés és a középosztályosodás hatására megkezdődött a "kirajzás", a távozók többsége a keleti új városrészekbe (Plantage, Transvaalbuurt, Pijp), illetve az 1920-as évektől kezdődően a szomszédos déli részébe (Amsterdam-Zuid) költözött. Valószínuleg az Ajax-pálya közelsége, a klub sikerei és a közvetlen lakóhellyel, illetve a lakóhely csapatával való azonosulás lehetősége vonzotta a csapat mérkőzéseire a környéken lakó zsidó szurkolókat. A többség nem a régi és szegény zsidónegyedből járt a meccsekre, hanem az újonnan épült városrészekből, tehát azok közül került ki, akik "kiköltöztek" és a társadalmi ranglétrán magasabbra jutottak. A klubbal való azonosulást megkönnyítette, hogy az Ajax nem "oszloposodott el", azaz tagsága és szurkolótábora nem világnézeti alapon verbuválódott. (Az oszloposodás a huszadik század elejétől - néhány még ma is létező maradványát leszámítva - a hatvanas évek közepéig tartott és azt jelentette, hogy az eltérő világnézetu csoportok autonóm kisvilágokat - saját iskola, újság, rádió, bolt, egyesület stb. - teremtettek maguknak és élesen elkülönültek egymástól. Külön oszlopot alkottak a katolikusok, a protestánsok - azon belül is elváltak egymástól az ún. szigorú kálvinisták és a mérsékelt irányzatokhoz tartozó hívek -, a szocialisták és a "semlegesek", azaz a liberálisok. Az egyes oszlopok között igen nehéz, sőt gyakran lehetetlen volt az átjárás.) A közös szurkoláshoz persze az is kellett, hogy Hollandiában a zsidók és nem zsidók között eredendően nem volt akkora távolság, mint Kelet-Európában. Ennek egyebek mellett az volt az oka, hogy a holland "kezdettől fogva" városi társadalom volt, a kereskedőszellem sohasem volt idegen a hollandoktól, és a gyémántiparban kialakult egy igen jelentős létszámú zsidó munkásság, mely a szakszervezeti és a szociáldemokrata mozgalomban együtt harcolt nem zsidó sorstársaival. (Az amszterdami zsidóság be- és elfogadottságát jól illusztrálja, hogy a város zsidó becenevét - "Mokum" - a nem zsidó amszterdamiak is szívesen használták.) Az Ajax és a zsidóság "találkozása" tehát egyrészt a "topográfiai véletlen", másrészt a viszonylag nagy társadalmi érintkezési felület következménye volt. 
A háború előtt az Ajax "zsidó jellege" magában Amszterdamban nem igazán tudatosult. Kis túlzással azt mondhatjuk, hogy inkább csak az Ajax-mérkőzésekre érkező vendégszurkolók vették észre. Amikor ugyanis kiszálltak a vonatból a Weesperspoorstation nevu állomáson, egy nagy zsidó piac közvetlen közelében találták magukat és a stadionhoz is egy jórészt zsidók lakta városrészen át jutottak el. Ez mintegy megerősítette bennük azt a Hollandia-szerte élő közhelyet, hogy Amszterdam "zsidóváros". (Amszterdamban ebben az időszakban mintegy nyolcvanezer zsidó élt, ez a város összlakosságának tíz, Hollandia zsidó összlakosságának pedig körülbelül hatvan százalékát jelentette.) Bár a vendégszurkolók körében bevett mondás lett a "megyünk a zsidókhoz", a meccs közbeni "zsidózás" nemigen volt divat és mindenki elkönyvelte, hogy a "zsidó jelenlét" Amszterdam jellegzetességei közé tartozik. 
A háború után az "Ajax-zsidó viszonyban" alapvető változások következtek be. Az első és legszembetunőbb természetesen az volt, hogy az Ajax-stadion közelében lévő városrészekből és a mérkőzésekről eltuntek a zsidó tömegek, hisz zsidók - a korábbiakhoz képest - szinte csak mutatóba maradtak Amszterdamban. (A holland történelem egyik legtalányosabb jelensége, hogy épp ebben, a zsidókkal szembeni toleranciájáról híres országban minden más nyugati országnál magasabb volt a deportált és meggyilkolt zsidók aránya. Az már csak színezi a dolgot, hogy külföldön és különösen Izraelben erről nem vesznek tudomást és szinte csak és kizárólag pozitív kép él a hollandok háború alatti magatartásáról. Magában Hollandiában az elmúlt két évtized kritikus történeti vizsgálatainak köszönhetően egyre inkább tudatosul, hogy a februári sztrájk, a számos embermentő, illetve Anne Frank mellett a deportálást "zökkenőmentesen" lebonyolító állami hivatalnok, rendőr és vasutas is a holland vészkorszak "tartozéka".) Ettől semmiképp sem függetlenül egy érdekes folyamat zajlott le: a létszámában megcsappant zsidó közösségből sokan "tudatos választás" révén lettek Ajax-szurkolók. Mivel a háború alatt még a zsidósághoz kötődő épületek, intézmények, tárgyak nagy része is elpusztult - a régi zsidónegyedet az 1944-es "éhínségtél" idején tüzelő után kutatva az amszterdamiak szinte teljesen lebontották, és aki ma a Pijp vagy a Transvaalbuurt nevu, többségében mohamedánok lakta városrészben sétál, ha nem tudja, magától nem jöhet rá, hogy egykor itt virágzó zsidó közösség létezett -, a városban nagyon kevés olyan hely maradt, ahol még felidézhető és átélhető volt az egykori zsidó élet hangulata, meg lehetett találni és fel lehetett venni a megszakadt szálakat, vagy egyáltalán találkozni lehetett a közösség más tagjaival. Az Ajax, mely a könyv egyik interjúalanyának megfogalmazása szerint "nem kóser ugyan, de zsidó", ezt a lehetőséget kínálta és ezáltal az amszterdami zsidó identitás részévé vált. Kuper könyvében erről egy idősebb férfi így beszél: "Családunk nem volt, minden rokonunk ott pusztult, tulajdonképp szinte senki sem tért vissza. Viszont nagy baráti körünk volt, 99 százalékban zsidó és annak szinte minden férfi tagja kijárt az Ajax mérkőzéseire… Nagyon sok zsidóval találkozott ott az ember. Ezt persze viszonylagosan értem: a "nagyon sok" azt jelenti, néhány száz… Más helyeken is összejöttek a zsidók: Sal Meijer süteményesboltjában, a zsidó szervezetekben, a zsinagógában, mármint akik jártak egyáltalán zsinagógába. De manapság Hollandiában több a futballszurkoló, mint a hívő. A zsidók számára az Ajax a legerősebb összekötő kapocs, még a zsinagógában is."
Ugyanezt illusztrálja Leon de Winter Supertex címu regényének egyik epizódja, melyben egy fiatal zsidó férfi Ajax-mérkőzésre invitálja barátnőjét. A nő elcsodálkozik, hisz még életében nem járt focimeccsen, mire a férfi a következő "magyarázatot" adja: "De hát mindketten amszterdami zsidók vagyunk." 
A második - az előzőtől nyilván nem független - változás az volt, hogy az ötvenes évektől kezdődően - a háború előtti időszaktól eltérően - számos zsidó vállalt szerepet a klub szponzorálásában, majd irányításában. Kialakult az amszterdami zsidó - elsősorban a textiliparban és az ingatlanpiacon tevékenykedő - vállalkozóknak egy olyan köre, mely anyagi támogatást nyújtott a klubnak és más módon is sokat tett azért, hogy az Ajax Európa egyik vezető egyesülete lehessen. (Színre lépésük idején az Ajaxnak még Amszterdamon belül is komoly és népszeru riválisai voltak, tehát e szponzorok esetében tudatos - emlékektől és érzelmektől korántsem mentes - választásról beszélhetünk. A többi amszterdami futballklub nem vette sikerrel a professzionalizálódással járó akadályokat, és egytől egyig eltunt vagy amatőr szintre süllyedt.) Az aktív szerepvállalás nem korlátozódott csak és kizárólag a szponzorálásra, hisz 1964-ben e támogatók egyike, Jaap van Praag lett, majd maradt 14 éven át a klub elnöke. (Apja, Mozes van Praag már 1912-ben a klub pártoló tagjai közé tartozott, és a húszas években Jaap is játszott - ha nem is az első csapatban - a klub színeiben.) Jaap van Praag mondhatni családi hagyományt teremtett, hisz visszavonulása után egy évtizeddel, 1989-ben fiát, Michael van Praagot választották a klub elnökévé és máig ő tölti be ezt a tisztséget. 
Míg - Kuper állítása szerint - a klub muködtetésében különösen a háború óta feltunően sok zsidó származású személy tevékenykedett, magában a csapatban mind a háború előtt, mind a háború után csak elvétve akadt zsidó játékos. A leghíresebb Sjaak Swart volt, aki 1959 és 1974 között a csapat egyik sztárjaként több mint hatszázszor öltötte magára az Ajax-mezt, és ezzel mindmáig csúcstartónak számít. 
A kék-fehér zászlók és a zsidó jelképek a hetvenes években jelentek meg az Ajax meccsein. Az új divat fura mód a futballmérkőzések, illetve a szurkolók "elvadulásának" egyik mellékterméke. Sjaak Swart elmondása szerint "kósza zsidózás" már az ő idejében is volt, de az Ajaxszal szembeni ellenszenv efféle kinyilvánítása csak a nyolcvanas években vált tömegjelenséggé és öltött szervezett formát. Az úttörő szerepét az FC Den Haag és az Ajax-ősellenség, a Feyenoord szurkolói játszották. Az első komoly botrány 1986-ban tört ki, amikor az FC Den Haag szurkolói a Juden, wir kommen címu náci dal holland változatával ajkukon vonultak végig Amsterdam-Zuid utcáin (Buitenveldert és Amstelveen mellett itt van még ma is viszonylag nagyobb zsidó közösség). Miután a Hága kiesett az első osztályból, a Feyenoord-hívek egyedül folytatták és fejlesztették tökélyre a szidalmazásnak ezt a formáját. Amikor csapatuk az Ajaxszal játszik, rímbe szedett szitkokat kántálnak (pl. "Van Praag, te zsidó fekély, Van Praag jön a körfurész") és gázszivárgásra emlékeztető sziszegést hallatnak. (Az Ajax-hívek persze visszavágnak. A szolid "parasztozáson" ["boeren"] túl szívesen és örömmel emlékeztetik a Feyenoord-szurkolókat arra, hogy Rotterdamot egyszer már porig bombázták…) 
Hollandiában történeti hagyománya van annak, hogy az eredetileg gúnynévnek szánt nevet a "célszemély" magára veszi és büszkén vállalja. Az ősminta az volt, amikor a 16. században a Németalföld kéréseit megfogalmazó nemeseket a spanyol hatalom koldusoknak ("geuzen") bélyegezte. A nemesek - majd a spanyolok ellen aktív harcot folytató protestánsok - válaszképp onnantól fogva koldusoknak nevezték magukat. A felvállalt gúnynevet azóta is "koldusnévnek" (geuzennaam) hívják. Ez történt az Ajax esetében is: a "lezsidózott" szurkolók magukra vették a gúnynevet és szép lassan megteremtették a maguk külön bejáratú "zsidó identitását". Így jöttek divatba a zsidó zászlók és jelképek, így lett az Ajax immár - fanatikus - szurkolói szemében is "zsidó" csapat. A mintegy két évtizedes hagyomány erejét mutatja az a Kuper által idézett anekdota, miszerint egy fiatal Ajax-szurkoló kellékeinek kiegészítéseképp "Ajax-csillagot" kért a zsidó vallási tárgyakat árusító boltban. 
A következő rövid szemelvény Simon Kuper könyvéből való és az ötvenes és hatvanas évekről - azaz az Ajax-féle időszámítás szerint - a Cruijff előtti és utáni első évtizedről szól. A könyvből további angol nyelvu részletek, illetve olvasói vélemények olvashatók a 
www.ajax-usa.com címu internetes honlapon. 

SIMON KUPER: 
AJAX, A ZSIDÓK, HOLLANDIA 
(RÉSZLET)

Abból a 140 000 zsidóból, aki a háború előtt Hollandiában élt, 1945-ben kereken 100 000 halott volt. Az In Memoriam címu könyvben nagyjából minden, ma még előforduló holland-zsidó családnév megtalálható. A Van Praag név például öt teljes oldalon. 
Viszont a maroknyi túlélő rajta hagyta kézjegyét a focin. A nagy Ajaxot részben a holland holokauszt alakította. 
Sjaak Swart, aki a háború előtt két évvel keresztény anya és zsidó apa gyermekeként született, a Nieuw Israëlietisch Weekbladban így mesélt: "Apámnak hét fiútestvére volt. Elhurcolták mind a hetet, ahogy a nővérét, az apját és az anyját is. Mégis igen nagy zsidó család volt a miénk és sokat voltam zsidók között." Jaap van Praag, aki egy overtoomi címen rejtőzött, ahol három éven át nappal szinte megmoccanni se tudott, a nővérét és a szüleit veszítette el. Később nemigen beszélt erről. Amikor fia, Michael erre terelte a szót, csak ennyit mondott: "Erről nem akarok beszélni és kész!" 
A hatvanas éveiben járó, szikár Salo Muller ma a Concertgebouw mögött egy gyönyöru házban lakik, néhány kilométernyire attól a Rivierenbuurtnek nevezett városrésztől, ahol annak idején a szüleivel lakott. Hatéves volt, amikor utoljára látta őket: több száz elfogott zsidóval együtt a Hollandsche Schouwburg1 színpadán álltak. A gyúró, aki kabátja hajtókáján Ajax-kituzőt visel, ezt mondja: "Oda akartam menni hozzájuk, de egy német katona elráncigált. Az óvodában egy héten át sírtam és sikoltoztam utánuk." 
Ezt a könyvet a Henri Polaklaanon egy olyan épületben írom, mely egykor zsidó kórházként muködött. Az épület mögött, a Plantage Middenlaan egyik házában volt az a bizonyos óvoda, ahol a Mullerhez hasonló gyerekek várták, hogy deportálják őket. Az ott dolgozó alkalmazottaknak körülbelül ezeregyszázat sikerült kimenteniük. Néhányan azon a szobán át szöktek el, amelyben most e sorokat írom. 
Salo Muller is megmenekült. Nyolc különböző helyen bújtatták a háború alatt. Hol protestáns, hol katolikus nevelést kapott. Az ujjain számolja: "Azt se tudtam, hogy hívnak, azt se tudtam, mikor van a születésnapom, arra viszont emlékeztem, hogy a szüleim ott állnak a Hollandsche Schouwburg színpadán. A háború nekem traumatikus élmény volt." A háború után kiderült, hogy a szüleit elgázosították. Anyja egyik nővére vette magához és így "hülye módon" megint a Rivierenbuurtben kötött ki. 
…Sjaak Swartnak, akivel egy ronda amszterdami esős napon a Jaap Edenhalban lévő éttermében találkoztam, nem mondtam el a teljes igazságot. Tudtam, hogy zsidó származásáról nem szívesen beszél. Ezért azt mondtam, hogy a Financial Times részére szeretnék készíteni vele egy interjút a százéves Ajaxról. Remélem, Swart megbocsátja nekem, hogy neve most itt a Hard Grassban2 szerepel. 
1947-ben Swart és Muller együtt játszották első hivatalos meccsüket a TWD (Edzés Teszi a Győztest) nevu klubban, mely ma már nem létezik. A háború előtti zsidó klubok szinte mind eltuntek, így a zsidóknak más csapatokat kellett keresniük maguknak. 
Ennek aztán messze ható következményei lettek. Képzeljük el, hogy Swart és Muller nem 1938-ban, hanem Eddy Hammellel egy esztendőben, 1902-ben születnek. Ez esetben valószínuleg valamelyik, AED-hez hasonló zsidó, tömegklubban játszottak volna, mert nem a város elegáns déli részéből és nem is a középosztály lakta Transvalbuurtből származtak. Az AED-ben a zsidó Amszterdam hősei lettek volna, de az Ajaxba talán soha nem kerültek volna be. Vagy mint Johnny Roeg túl későn és csak hébe-hóba kaptak volna játéklehetőséget. 
De amikor kisgyerekek voltak, jött a holokauszt. Így történhetett meg, hogy tízéves korában Muller már az Ajax tagja volt és az alacsony sorból származó Swart már suhanc korában az előkelő származású Eddy Hammel posztján, a jobb szélen játszott. Az a kevés zsidó, aki túlélte az üldöztetést a háború után egész Hollandiában több lehetőséghez jutott. 
A Jaap Edenhalban Swartot első klubjáról kérdeztem. "Jó hely volt, itt, a közelben, a túloldalon, egy kicsike kis klub, az OVVO." Emlékeztettem rá, hogy Mullerrel először a TDW-ben játszott. Hihetetlen, de mindenre emlékezett. "Még egy meccset játszottunk együtt, és még arra is emlékszem, ki volt az ellenfél: a PCVB!" 
De aztán Swart elment az OVVO-ba, ahol az Ajax ifjúsági csapata ellen vívott meccsen öt gólt lőtt. "Nincs kedved nálunk játszani?" kérdezte az Ajax egyik ifjúsági edzője. Swart: "Mivel az apám őrült nagy Ajax-drukker volt, szinte az alapítás pillanatától fogva, engem pedig vitt magával a bicikli csomagtartóján az Ajax-meccsekre, nem volt olyan nagyon nehéz igent mondani." 
Úgy direktben nem mertem Swartot zsidó dolgokról kérdezni. De később, a beszélgetés folyamán, miután részletesen elmesélte sikereit, megkérdeztem tőle, milyen focista volt az apja. Swart: "Az apám villámgyors szélső volt, jól lőtt, csak nem volt olyan technikás, mint a fia." 
"Melyik csapatban játszott?" - kérdeztem. 
Swart kávézás közben fogta azokat a jelzéseket, melyeket valószínuleg a szabadkőmuvesek is használnak. Fekete a hajam és sötét a bőröm, széles az orrom és a szám. Kérdezősködtem Bennie Mullerről, kérdeztem a családjáról. Tudtam, hogy Wim és Freek van der Meyden, az Ajax mecénásai a háború alatt bunkerokat építettek a németeknek.3 És amikor Swartot az apjáról kérdeztem, így válaszolt: "Az AED-ben játszott - nyilván erről is hallott már -, aztán az OVVO-ban és a TDW-ben." 
Az AED-t ma már senki sem ismeri. Legfeljebb néhány amszterdami, tel-avivi vagy New York-i öregúr tud még valamit arról a kerületi csapatról, mely 1941-ben játszott utoljára. Swart jelezni akarta: az vagyok és te is az vagy. 
"Persze, ismerem az AED-t" - feleltem. 
…A háború után a Rembrandtpleinen, pár percnyire az immár lakatlan zsidónegyedtől nyitotta meg De Kuil nevu falatozóját Rob Cohen apja. A férfi, akit a németek két weesperstraati hentesüzlettől fosztottak meg, Cohen szerint "száz százalékig a munkájának élt". Így hozta létre hentesárukat forgalmazó hálózatát. 
A De Kuilben, ahol most a Rhapsody nevu kávézó-bár-étterem üzemel, két lépcsőn lehetett lejutni abba a fehér márvánnyal borított helyiségbe, ahol ökörkolbászok lógtak. Rinus Michels, aki az ötvenes években az Ajax csatársorában játszott, ide járt udvarolni Wilnek, az egyik eladónőnek, akit később feleségül is vett. 
Az Arenában lévő Soccer World nevu éttermében meséli Cohen: "A De Kuil ismert zsidó, de nem kóser falatozónak számított." A zsidók bejártak, hogy egyenek egy szendvicset és afféle családi beszélgetéseket folytassanak az ott dolgozókkal, illetve a vásárlókkal. 
Cohen: "Abban a nemzedékben mindenki mindenkit ismert. Ha volt valami fontos történés, mondjuk férjhez ment valakinek a lánya, már jöttek is." A két legismertebb vevő Maup Caransa és riválisa, Japie Kroonenberg volt. Kroonenberg is a zsidónegyedből, nagyon szegény családból származott. Keresztény nőt vett feleségül és ingatlanmágnás lett.
Cohen meséli: "Na, egyszer csak a Caransa megvette a Schillert4! Persze borzasztóan tetszett az embernek, amikor olvasta az újságban, hogy Jaap Kroonenberg vagy Caransa vett egy szállodát, vagy épp ötöt. Abban az időben ők voltak az ászok." 
Az még egy más korszak volt, Amszterdam szegényebb volt, nem volt ennyi nagyvállalat. Az újságok mindig ugyanarról a néhány helyi, többnyire zsidó kereskedőről írtak. A 35 évvel ezelőtti cikkekben az ember ámulattal olvassa a Caransáról szóló cikkeket, hogy megvette a Doelen szállót, hogy Rembrandt-önarckép lóg a szobája falán, hogy Rolls-Royce-szal jár. 
Vasárnap a De Kuil közönsége Ajax-meccsre járt. Cohen: "Valakinek volt parkolási engedélye és beültek hatan a kocsiba, vagy felszálltak a kilences villamosra. Ez egy olyan vegyes társaság volt, zsidók, meg akik kedvelték a zsidókat. Apám a De Meerben a dísztribünön ült. Milyen kár, hogy a vejemet már nem ismerhette." Mármint Ronald de Boert. 
Cohen: "Az általam ismert társaságból mindenki járt Ajax-meccsekre, csak én nem. Ez volt a kikapcsolódás. Akkoriban nem volt annyi szórakozási lehetőség, ők pedig felejteni akartak. Én az apámat soha nem hallottam keseregni, hogy "Jaj, mit tettek ezek velem." 
Aki szeretné megérteni, milyen szálak fuzték a holland zsidókat az Ajaxhoz, olvassa el Leon de Winter Supertex címu regényét. Később még részletesebben is visszatérek rá. Most csak a regénybeli apára szeretnék emlékeztetni, Simon Breslauer textilmágnásra.
Breslauer a családjából egyedül élte túl a háborút, belevetette magát a munkába, megalapította és sikerre vezette a Supertex nevu textilgyárat. De Winter írja: 
"Apám nehezen elviselhető ember volt, aki napi tizenöt órát dolgozott. Hirtelen haragú, akinél a mosoly egy pillanat alatt dühös grimasszá változott. Mindig fess zakójában úgy nézett ki, mint egy nagy nőcsábász." 
Simon Breslauer több szempontból is a zsidó túlélők egyik típusát testesíti meg. Az általa megtestesített emberek nem akartak foglalkozni a múlttal. Így aztán nem is tudták feldolgozni. Nyomban gyerekeket nemzettek (1946-ban és 1947-ben nagyon sok holland zsidó született), akiket a meggyilkolt rokonokról neveztek el. Aztán felépítettek maguknak egy vállalkozást, mert soha többé nem akartak függő helyzetbe kerülni. 
Sok zsidó már a háború előtt is önálló vállalkozó volt (sokszor másképp nem is tudott volna megélni), de a Breslauerek új típust képviseltek. Olyan valaki mondja, akinek az apja abba a nemzedékbe tartozott: "Voltak azok, akik a szüleikkel élték túl, és azok, akik a szülők nélkül. Ezek is, azok is mesügék."
Jaap van Praag a bujkálás után elhatározta, hogy élete hátralévő részében csak és kizárólag elegáns öltönyökben jár, és 45 éves korában visszavonul. Egy barátja, Piet Smit kölcsönéből építette fel újra apja, Mozes vállalkozását. 
Leo Horn5 már a háború alatt megalapította a maga textilvállalkozását, melyet 1946-ban a Jodenbreestraatra, egy Caransától bérelt helyiségbe költöztetett. Volt egy időszak, amikor Horn 31 lerakattal rendelkezett. Évtizedekkel később így beszélt erről a Trouwban: "Az életem a családom és az üzlet körül forgott. El akartam felejteni azt a rohadt háborút." 
Caransa 1946-ban 750 guldenért vásárolta első amszterdami ingatlanát, egy kattenburgi házat. Később így beszélt erről: "Akkoriban azt gondoltam, hogy ha majd lesz húsz házam, keresek heti száz guldent és többé nem kell dolgoznom." A dolog másképp alakult, mert a bérlők nem fizettek. 
Caransa mégis vagyont csinált: ingatlannal, autógumival, farmernadrággal, esőkabáttal és hadfelszereléssel. Ami az ingatlanokat illeti, főként olyan házakat vett, melyeket még a háború előttről ismert. Végül az övé volt majdnem az egész Waterlooplein - "nem üzleti megfontolásból, ez magánvagyon" - és a Rembrandtplein, melyet a villamoskalauzok néha Caransapleinnek hívtak. "Beletemetkeztem a munkámba" - mondta. 
A Breslauerek pénzt akartak keresni, hogy mindent megadhassanak a gyerekeiknek és meg tudják menteni őket, ha a nácik visszajönnek. A háború alatt kiderült, hogy a keresztényekre nem számíthatnak. A legtöbb Breslauer kerülte a közszereplést: nem vágyott arra, hogy valamelyik gyeplabdaklub elnöke legyen vagy ott üljön az egyik múzeum kuratóriumában. A szüleik származását nem tagadták meg. "Nem vagyok kultúrember" - jelentette ki többször is Caransa. 
Teljesítményüket sokan úgy koronázták meg, hogy vettek egy német luxuskocsit maguknak. A Supertexben visszatérő refrén a "porschés zsidó" és a "mercis zsidó". Meijer Stad vécéjének falán egy gyönyöru nő a behavazott utcán egy kis kávézó előtt kiszáll egy hatalmas járgányból: igen, ez is egy Mercedes-naptár. 
Sok Breslauer tervezgette, hogy egyszer majd visszavonul az üzleti életből. De a terv csak terv maradt. Stad csak nyolcvan felett adta el a vállalatát, Jaap van Praag még naponta bejárt a Schipholon lévő üzleteibe, mielőtt hetvenhét évesen Badhoevedorpnál belehajtott a csatornába, a nyolcvanéves Caransa pedig még mindig aktív. Becslések szerint százmilliós vagyona van, de Rob Cohen állítja, hogy jóval nagyobb. 
A Caransa-féle nemzedék nem minden tagjából lett Breslauer. Voltak, akik soha nem szedték össze, illetve meg magukat, vagy öngyilkosságot követtek el. Mások normálisan viszonyultak a munkájukhoz. Az Ajax-világban azonban a Breslauer-típus számarányain felül képviseltette magát. 
Caransa, barátja, Appie Plotske (nieuwendijki textilkereskedő), Kroonenberg, Cohen apja, Leo és George Horn mind járt Ajax-meccsre. Az egyik vitte a másikat. Hollandiában 1954-ben vezették be a hivatásos futballt, de ekkoriban még nem voltak nagy pénzek. Az olyan gazdasági óriások, mint az ABN vagy az Amro túl finnyásak voltak ahhoz, hogy beszálljanak a sportba. A klubok a nézők filléreiből és néhány proli üzletember támogatásából tartották fenn magukat. Van Zoest, az Ajax klubtörténésze mondja: "Soha nem volt pénz, mindig trükközni kellett. A kilencvenes évek elejéig az Ajax túl csóró volt ahhoz, hogy igazi pénzeket fizessen." 
A segítség néha pénz, néha szolgáltatás formájában jött. Azok a lemezek, melyeket a De Meerben a meccs szünetében forgattak le, Jaap van Praag Spui-jön lévő boltjából származtak. Például az az Ajax-induló, melyet 1950 és 1970 között játszottak és öccse, Max6 énekelt lemezre. 
Amikor az Ajax bajnokságot nyert, a Cohen papa meghívta a csapatot a De Kuilbe. A Liverpool elleni 1966-os nevezetes "ködmeccs" előtt Caransa a Doelen szállóban ebédre látta vendégül a két csapat vezetőit. Az asztalok közt rohangálva azt kiabálta: "Megőrülök az Ajaxért! Majd megveszek érte!" 
Piet Keizer zsákokat cipelt Leo Horn boltjában, Ruud Krol pedig George Hornnál tanult meg szőni. Isaac Koekoek, Max Polak és Rob Cohen apósa is alkalmazott néha focistákat. 
Az Ajax nevében Leo Horn kísérgette a klub kupameccseit vezető bírókat. "Ha a Yab Yumba7 vágynak, a Yab Yumba megyünk" - ez volt a jelszava. Horn szerint a meccseken aztán az általa kísért vendégek egy-egy vitás esetben gyakran az Ajax javára döntöttek. Amikor egyszer ő maga vezette az Ajax meccsét, a klubban mindenki azt mondta: "Na, ez a meccs már zsebben van." A bíróról köztudott volt, hogy az Ajaxnak szurkol. Egyszer rávert Sjaak Swart fenekére, miután az felbuktatta Gerard Kerkumot, a Feyenoord játékosát. 
Swart: "Lehet, hogy nekünk szurkolt, de amikor nekünk vezetett, inkább ellenünk, mint nekünk bíráskodott. Aki nekünk fújt, pedig nem volt Ajax-szurkoló, az Frans Derks volt, mert ki nem állhatta a németeket." Szerintem ezzel Swart arra célzott, hogy a fénykorszakban az Ajaxot "zsidó csapatnak" tartották. 
Akár egyfajta zsidó családnak is nevezhetnénk ezt a társaságot. Jó, nem vérrokonok alkották, de a háború után számos zsidó családot kreáltak így. A nagypapával nagyjából egykorú túlélő lett a papa, valaki másra a nagybácsi szerepét osztották, másokat pedig unokatestvéreknek neveztek ki, és így próbálták meg folytatni az életet. Kicsit ilyen volt az Ajax is. Salo Muller, a gyúró, akihez Caransa és Kroonenberg is járt, ezt mondja: "Nézd, a sporvilágban az emberek igen kötetlen stílusban, spontán módon érintkeznek egymással. Ha Caransa bejött, megölelt. Ugyanígy viselkedett Peter Post is. És amikor összefutottam az utcán Japie Kroonenberggel, nagyon kedves volt velem, és így ugratott: "Megkeresed-e még a vajas kenyérre valót?" 
A közhely szerint egy futballklub olyan, mint egy család, és ez különösen igaz olyan emberek esetében, akiknek nincs családjuk. Az Ajax-család a Breslauerek számára akkor lett teljes, amikor 1964. július 16-án Jaap van Praagot választották a klub elnökévé. Eleinte "köztes pápának" tekintették. Kan Melchers, a leváltott elnök állítólag azt mondta: "Egykettőre a fenekére vernek az általunk átadott milliónak."
Akkoriban ebbe az Ajax-családba biztos, hogy Wim és Freek van der Meyden, e két gyermektelen nagybácsi is beletartozott. Az öreg Ajax-szurkolók szemében a testvérpár még mindig "a két bunkerépítő". Könnyen lehet, hogy épp azok a bizonyos bunkerek akadályozták meg, hogy bekerüljenek a klubvezetésbe, de 1964-ben a két Van der Meydent adományozóból taggá léptették elő. Hatalmuk volt a játékosok felett, mert pénzt kölcsönöztek nekik házra és vállalkozásra. 
A zsidókkal egyébként sem volt semmi bajuk. Salo Muller még arra is emlékszik, hogy egyikük (Wim és Freek között a többség nemigen tett különbséget) mutatott neki egy fényképet arról a linnaeusstraati zsinagógáról, melynek helyreállításához ők is hozzájárultak. Cohen is kapott tőlük segítséget. Esküvője után egy évvel, amikor még mindig nem volt lakása, az apósa szólt Kroonenbergnek, aki szólt az egyik Van der Meydennek, ő pedig a vején keresztül elintézte, hogy megkaphasson egy lakást a zsidók által frekventált Buitenveldertben. Véletlenül-e vagy sem, ott az Ajax játékosa, Theo van Duivenbode lett a szomszédja. Swart mesélte nekem: "Volt egy szivarboltom, amihez Wim és Freek segítségével jutottam." "Ők építették a bunkerokat" - mondtam mintegy pavlovi reflexként a nevek hallatán. 
Swart így felelt: "Azt nem tudom. Állítólag igen. De ezt inkább hagyjuk. Hagyjuk ezt!" 
Hogy a Van der Meydenek és a Breslauerek mennyi pénzt fektettek az Ajaxba, soha nem derül ki. Van Zoest azt mondja: "Minden az asztal alatt történt, feketén. Caransa ügyeit mindig titokzatos homály fedte" Az újságok néha rosszmájúan "Caransajaxnak" csúfolták a klubot. 
1965 körül a klub hirtelen megdöbbentően sok pénzt kezdett költeni. Co Prins 120 000 márkáért jött át a Kaiserslauterntől, a kapus Gert Bals átigazolt a PSV-től, míg Henk Grootért 375 000 guldent fizetett az Ajax a Feyenoordnak: olyan hatalmas összeget, hogy akkoriban ezt nem is hozták nyilvánosságra. Állítólag az Ajax eredetileg azt szerette volna, ha Groot Bennie Mullerért cserébe jön át a klubhoz. "Eszement baromság" - mondta Jaap van Praag azokról a híresztelésekről, miszerint Caransa fizette a Grootért járó pénzt. 
Ajax: külön kategória címmel a hatvanas években Gerth van Zanten írt egy azóta feledésbe merült könyvet, melyben Van Praag ezt mondja: "Caransa hihetetlen nagy Ajax-rajongó. Néha tanácsokkal is segít bennünket. De ez nem jelenti azt, hogy ő osztja a lapokat. Egyszer azzal a javaslattal állt elő, hogy az új tribün befedésére bocsássunk ki kölcsönkötvényeket. Ez az ötlet aranyat ért. De a Caransajax elnevezés már csak azért is nevetséges, mert azt sugallja, mintha egyfajta diktátor volna." 
Igaz-e vagy sem ("Jaap van Praagot nekem még sohasem sikerült igazságon kapni" - mondta Cruijff), az biztos, hogy Caransa a hatvanas években az Ajaxnál nagy tekintélynek örvendett. Állítólag Buitenveldertben szeretett volna új stadiont építeni, mert a De Meer már kicsi volt, és autóval alig lehetett megközelíteni. Arról is meg volt győződve, hogy a nagyvállalatoknak be kell szállniuk a futballba. Ő maga is több amszterdami egyesülettel állt kapcsolatban. 
1966-ban elkísérte a csapatot a Liverpool elleni angliai mérkőzésre és a repülőn előbb Cruijff-fal, majd Keizerrel szemben vesztett a pókerben. (Van Zanten: "Már jó magasra srófolták a tétet, amikor Keizer flössel ütötte Caransa három ászát."
Liverpoolban azt mondta Caransa: "Ha az első negyedórában bevarrtok egyet, külön prémiumot adok." 
Cruijff: "Majd megbeszélem a fiúkkal. De ugye tudja, hogy mi, ahogy maga sem, nem húszfilléres alapon játszunk." 
Caransa: "Én nem ismerem azt a szót, hogy veszteség." 
Cruijff nélkül nem lett volna aranycsapat. De talán a Breslauerek nélkül sem. Menjünk csak vissza az 1963-64-es szezonba, amikor még nem Van Praag volt az elnök és Cruijff sem mutatkozott még be a csapatban. A DWS nyerte a holland bajnokságot. Az Ajax az ötödik helyen végzett és abban az évben egy másik amszterdami csapat, a Blauw Wit is az első osztályban játszott. A Volewijk előző évben esett ki. Más szóval: az Ajaxnak még Amszterdamon belül is volt riválisa. 
Csakhogy az Ajaxnál ott voltak a Breslauerek. Nem kellett olyan nagyon sok pénz. Amikor Bennie Muller 1962-ben csábító ajánlatot kapott a Standard Liege-től, az Ajax 7000 guldenre emelte a fizetését. 
Egy amszterdami tehetség már csak azért is inkább az Ajaxot, mint a DWS-t választotta, mert az Ajaxnál arra is volt esélye, hogy állást kap a textilszakmában. Az alapfeltételek, melyeket Cruijff annyit emlegetett, itt voltak a legjobbak. Az Ajaxnál olyan jól fizetett élfocistákkal játszhatott az ember együtt, mint Henk Groot vagy Co Prins és az ötszörös válogatott Bennie Muller és az isteni tehetséggel megáldott jobbszélső, Sjaak Swart ("A Garrincha, Matthews, Swart vonalba tartozom.") gyerekkora óta itt rúgta a labdát. 
…A nagy Ajax nem zsidó futballistái olyan zsidó légkörben mozogtak, amilyenre a háború utáni Hollandiában nem sok példa akad. A mecénások és alkalmazottak nagy része zsidó volt: az elnök, a gyúró, néhány játékos, az újságíró Frits Barend, Donald Speelman, aki Arie Haan útját egyengette, néha már az embernek az a tévképzete támad, hogy rengeteg zsidó élt Hollandiában. 
Max Tailleur, ez a rembrandtpleini mulatókból ismert zsidó komikus, Caransa ismerőse 1966-ban beöltözött Sinterklaasnak8 és meglátogatta Zeistben a Liverpool ellen készülő Ajaxot. "Sinterklaas, nekünk csak egyetlen kívánságunk van, hogy győzzünk az angolok ellen." Max van Praag is gyakran énekelt a csapatnak. Egy női rajongója azzal az ajánlattal csöngetett be hozzá, hogy szívesen megosztaná vele az ágyát. Amikor mindezt közölte a feleséggel, az asszony így válaszolt: "Akkor még várnia kell egy kicsit, mert momentán az Ajaxnál van." 
Ruud Krol, aki a Nieuwmarkt környékéről származott és gyerekkora óta ismerte Leo és George Hornt, azt mondja: "Zsidók közt nőttem fel." Swart apja szuveníreket árult a De Meer mellett, a Swart nagypapa pedig, aki a dapperstraati piacon volt heringárus, gyakran elkísérte a csapatot az európai kupameccsekre. "Itt nagyon jól alszom" - mesélte egy újságírónak az isztambuli Hiltonban. "Otthon is ilyen ágyat akarok." Wim Suurbier körülbelül tíz percig volt házas egy Verkaart nevezetu, zsidó leányzóval, akitől gyermeke is született. Salo Muller emlékszik, hogy az Ajax-ünnepségeken és -mulatságokon mindig sok volt az olyan zsidó, akiket az Ajax-játékosok hoztak magukkal. 
Az Ajax edzőmeccseit Michael van Praag vezette, aki ennek révén barátkozott össze a vele egykorú Cruijff-fal. A hatvanas évek közepén együtt mentek egy kis autóval Angliába. Ez volt az első alkalom, hogy Cruijff külföldön töltötte a szabadságát. Jaap van Praag mondta abban az időben: "A Spui-jön lévő boltomban, illetve irodámban Cruijff rendszeresen megfordult. Idővel olyan volt, mint egy családtag. A házunkban is. Múlt szombaton este tizenegykor ugrott fel hozzánk a fiam és a lányom társaságában. Velük volt egy barát és egy barátnő is és megittunk néhány sört. Szerintem kettő felé járt, amikor elment." 
"Cruijff mindig zsidó társaságban mozgott" - mondta Salo Muller. Sok volt a hasonlóság közte és Van Praagék, Caransa és Salo Muller között. Az ő anyja is Kelet-Amszterdamban volt kisvállalkozó és meghalt fiatalon. Ő is mindig mindenhová magával vitte az apját. Ő is, talán épp emiatt, mindig mindent megszállottan csinált. A Kinkerstraaton nyitott cipőboltjával ő is nagyon fiatalon kezdett üzleti vállalkozásba. 
Az Ajax-féle képletes mellett volt egy igazi zsidó családja is, mert a nagynénje egy zsidó gyémántkereskedőhöz ment férjhez. Az ő fiaikról, Cruijff unokatestvéreiről mondja Rob Cohen: "Egy kicsit hasonlítanak Johannra. Keskeny arc, hegyes orr." Cruijff sógornője is zsidó férjet választott magának. Fiuk, akihez Cruijffot szoros szálak fuzik, ortodox zsidó lett és Jeruzsálembe költözött. A Maccabi játékokon, a zsidó olimpián karatéban még érmet is nyert. 
Cruijffnak tehát több zsidó családtagja van, mint a holland zsidók többségének. És a dolognak ezzel még nincs is vége. Cruijff egyik lánya a nyolcvanas évek végén Danny Mullerrel járt, akit a Barcelona egy szempillantás alatt átvett az Ajax-ifiből. Cruijffék mindig és mindenütt zsidókba botlanak. 
…Aztán egy "swarti éjszakán" véget ért a dal. A Hilton Szállóban tartott fogadáson - 1973 nyarán Swart búcsúünnepségét is itt tartották - már ott álltak a Barcelona képviselői, hogy elvigyék Cruijffot. 
Egy évvel később Salo Muller vitába keveredett a vezetőséggel és elment a klubtól. "Az Ajax egyetlen zsidó elnökének nem lett volna szabad így megválnia egyetlen zsidó fizioterapeutájától" - panaszolja. 
Az egyetlen zsidó elnök 1978-ban tizennégy évnyi "köztes pápaság" után felállt a székből. A fogadáson Leo Horn beszédet mondott, Koeki Krol pedig elszavalt egy verset. 
A Breslauerek is eltuntek az Ajaxból. Leo Horn még a bírókísérésnek is búcsút kellett intsen. 1994-ben összeveszett Gustave Richheimer textilmágnással, csődbe ment és egy év múlva meghalt. 
Caransa inkább a DWS-szel, majd az FC Amsterdammal foglalkozott. 1977. október 23-án éjszaka az Amstel szálló előtt leütötték, és egy autóba tuszkolták. Az emberrablásról a világ minden lapja beszámolt. A New York Post címlapon hozta a hírt. Kurt Waldheim, ENSZ-főtitkár kijelentette, hogy elítéli az efféle cselekedeteket. November 2-án tízmilliós váltságdíj fejében Caransa kiszabadult. Az emberrablókkal ő maga alkudozott. A rendőrség közlése szerint az emberrablók új ezerguldenes bankjegyeket kértek, és a rá következő hónapokban a "Caransa-féle ezresek" a világ legkülönbözőbb részein bukkantak fel: Rómában, Los Angelesben, egy Amszterdamban muködő kínai játékteremben, sőt az ott rendezett világbajnokság után még Argentínában is. 
Az elmúlt húsz évben Caransa visszavonultan élt. Most, hogy a nagyvállalatok mind beszálltak a fociba, ő kiszállt, de Bennie Muller néha látja a vinkeveeni klubjában, ahová bridzsezni jár. Muller és Swart szinte mindennap találkoznak és néha focizni is szoktak. Swart vigyorogva mesélte, hogyan keménykedett egymással Muller és egy bizonyos Johnny Schaap. "Lehet, hogy ismered is" - mondta Swart. "A fia teniszoktató." Jelentőségteljesen néztünk egymásra: ahogy Hollandiában az állatneveket viselők közül sokan, úgy ez a Schaap is zsidó. De Swarttal megmaradtunk az efféle utalások szintjén. 
A Breslauerek többsége már nem él. A Supertex címu regényben Simon Breslauer valamikor a nyolcvanas évek közepén Mercedes 560 SEL kocsijával autóbaleset áldozata lesz. Loosdrechtnél belehajt a csatornába. Így halt meg Jaap van Praag 1987. augusztus 5-én. Badhoevedorpnál belehajtott egy csatornába és két nappal később belehalt sérüléseibe. Csak nem akar összejönni egy természetes halál. 
A Breslauerek közül Kroonenberg, Ton Harmsen cimborája maradt a legtovább az Ajaxnál, de már ő sem él. 
1991-ben, amikor Max van Praag a halálos ágyán feküdt, a lánya, Marga megkérdezte, fél-e a haláltól. A válasz ez volt: "Az igazat megvallva, jobban félek tőle, mint az ötvenedik házassági évfordulómtól." <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle background=bg.jpg height="79%">





</TD><!--left text--></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=780 background=images/index_34.jpg colSpan=3 height=45 ALT=""> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- -->


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 24)

Kedves Afca!Kösz. a sok érdekes infot!Rengeteg energiád van,csak csodálni tudlak,gratulálok!


----------



## vadeger (2008 Február 24)

Csatlakozom. Ezekről nagyon kevés ill. semmi információm nem volt. Köszönöm, hogy megosztottad velünk.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 24)

A Tatabánya amerikaija szezon közben eligazolt...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

aniko45 írta:


> Kedves Afca!Kösz. a sok érdekes infot!Rengeteg energiád van,csak csodálni tudlak,gratulálok!


 

Köszönöm.Imádom a focit.Ezzel kelek ezzel fekszem.Ja meg az asszonyal.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

Már *1904.* elején felbukkant egy-egy kezdeményezés Kispesten a labdarúgás meghonosítására. A *Kispesti Sport Club* néven megalakult sportegyesület diákokból álló csapatát benevezték az Ifjúsági Labdarúgó Szövetségnél, ennél többet azonban nem tudni a klub sorsáról. Egy lelkes tanár dr. Varga Bálint kezdeményezésére az Éder vendéglőben alakította meg társaival a *Kispesti Athletikai Club*-ot 1908. augusztus 10-én. Az atlétika, torna és a vívás mellett kisebb vita után a labdarúgást is felvették a sportágak közé. Az elnök dr. Varga Bálint, a klub intézője Bede István a vívók, és Mayer Béla a labdarúgók részéről lett. Az alapszabályt azonban a tagok nem fogadták el, Varga Bálint megsértődött és lemondott. Az egyesület ügyeit egy évig Bede István intézte, aki elsősorban a teremsportokat favorizálta. A vita egyre élesedett a két párt között, ráadásul az anyagi nehézségek is gyötörték a klubot. Ennek enyhítésére 1909. február elsején KAC bált rendeztek, melynek bevételének (100 korona) elosztása újabb vitát kavart. 1909. tavaszán beindult a labdarúgó élet a Katona réten (a Fő u. és a Batthyány u. közötti grund). Az első nem hivatalos mérkőzések Erzsébetfalva, Lőrinc, Rákosliget és Rákoscsaba csapatai ellen voltak. A két párt közötti ellentéteket a két mecénás, Schmoch Károly és Szűcs László próbálta elsimítani, nem sok sikerrel. 1909. júliusában a felbomlás veszélye fenyegette a KAC-ot. A sok belső vita miatt elhagyta az egyesületet Szűcs László alelnök és Krausz Jenő, a labdarúgó szakosztály vezetője is. 1909. augusztus 3-án, majdnem egy évvel az első kezdeményezés után a tisztújító választmányi gyűlésen végleg megalakult a *Kispesti Atlétikai Club* nyolc szakosztállyal (atlétika, birkózás, kerékpár, ökölvívás, tenisz, torna, vívás és labdarúgás). A közgyűlésen a régi emberek kerültek a vezetőségbe, az elnöki hely pedig betöltetlen maradt. A KAC első vezetősége így állt fel:

*Alelnökök: *Schmoch Károly és Krausz Jenő
*Titkár:* Tihanyi Jenő
*Pénztáros:* Hartman Simon
*Ellenorök:* Mayer Béla és Reiner Sándor
*Jegyzo:* Kurserka Ferenc
*Szertáros:* Schiller Ignác
*Választmányi tagok:* Ács Ödön, Kollarik Győző, Müller József, Pintér Sándor, Ries Béla, Steinhauser Károly, Steinhauser Vilmos, Tárnok Ferenc, Taigiszer Jenő, Tordy Nándor 

*1909. december 10*-én az *MLSZ* felveszi tagjai közé a *KAC*-ot. Az *első* barátságos mérkőzést a MAC tartalék ellen játszotta a Kispest, melyet 5:0-ra elvesztett. Az MLSZ a csapatot a Pestvidéki Bajnokságba sorolta be, amely 1909. szeptember közepén indult és két fordulós volt. Ez volt a Kispest *első hivatalos bajnoksága*. Az első mérkőzés győzelemmel végződött... 1909. szeptember 19-én Monoron 3:1-re nyert a csapat. A következo mérkőzést, Pesterzsébeten, a későbbi bajnok Erzsébetfalvai TC nyerte 4:1-re.

*1910. őszén* az MLSZ létre hozta a IV. osztályú bajnokságot. Miután Kispestet a *budapesti kerülethez csatolták*, benevezett a bajnokságba. A nevezés késve érkezett, mivel a Kispest addig a vidékhez tartozott. A KAC nem tehetett a késésről és a többi egyesület sem ellenezte az indulását, így a labdarúgó szövetség elfogadta a jelentkezést. Az 1910-11. évi bajnokságban meglepetésre a 2. helyen végzett, a Budapesti Testgyakorlók Köre mögött .

Az *1911*-es év komoly változásokat hozott az egyesület életében. Kispest egyik leggazdagabb polgára, Csimár Károly építész lett a KAC elnöke és rögtön 1000 koronát adományozott a klubnak. Ez akkoriban rendkívüli segítség volt a szegény KAC számára. Az 1911-12. évi III. osztályú bajnokságban a 8. helyen végzett a Kispest. Ebben az évben játssza *első nemzetközi mérkőzését* Brünnben, melyet 2:1-re megnyer az FC Brünn ellen.

*1913-ban* ünnepli a csapat az első bajnoki címét a III. osztályban. Ugyanebben az évben kerül átadásra az egyesület saját pályája a Sárkány utcában, melyet az ellenfelek stílszerűen később "sárkánybarlangnak" neveztek el.

*Az 1913-14-es bajnoki évben* a labdarúgás népszerűségének nagymérvű növekedése, a sportág rohamos térhódítása a budapesti egyesületek létszámát 55-ről 71-re gyarapította. Ezért az MLSZ kénytelen volt átszervezni a bajnokságot. Az MLSZ - a sok bevonulás, és nem utolsósorban az egyesületek között is kitört kisebbfajta háborúskodások miatt is - kénytelen volt a bajnokságokat ideiglenesen szüneteltetni és a különböző díjmérkőzések megrendezését és lebonyolítását az egyesületekre bízta. Az MTK vezette tábor (az igazságpártiak) a Hungária-serlegért játszott, az FTC köré tömörült békepártiak pedig az Auguszta-serlegért. 1915 tavaszán - a két tábor megbékélése után - az egyfordulós Amatőr Liga bajnokságot írták ki, 14 résztvevővel. A Kispestnek a II. osztály következett volna, de érthetetlen módon a "Pestkörnyéki Serleg" bajnokságba osztotta be a szövetség, ahol a 2. helyet szerezte meg. Mivel abban az időben az MLSZ elég fejetlenül muködött és állandóan átszervezte a bajnokságot, nem keltett meglepetést, hogy a következő évben *úgy került a KAC az első osztályba*, hogy egyetlen egyszer sem játszott a második vonalban.

*1914. oszén* kitört világháború és emiatt nem volt bajnokság. Helyette a legjobb csapatoknak az MLSZ kiírta az "Auguszta Serleget". Az ekkor lejátszott mérkozéseken a KAC a 4. helyet szerezte meg. A mozgósításkor a KAC teljes elso csapatát elvesztette. Katonai szolgálatra vonult be Novák, Kollarik, Simon, Szabó, Kincs, Kiliti, Boldog, Jurcsó II., Schiller II., Kónya és Papek. Csak Krausz Jeno intézo óriási munkájának köszönheto, hogy a csapat nem züllött szét.

*1915. oszén* 4. lett a kispesti csapat.

*Végre 1916. szeptember 13.-án* lejátszotta elso NB I-es bajnoki mérkozését a KAC Kispesten, a Sárkány utcában. Ennek eredménye:

Kispesti AC - III. Kerületi TVE 0:3 *1919-20.* Szenzációs kezdés! A 7. fordulóig 100%-os teljesítményt nyújt a KAC, a bajnok azonban megállítja a menetelést és 5:2 re megveri csapatunkat. A következo fordulóban már újra bravúrosan szerepel a Kispest és pontot rabol az Ülloi útról. A bajnokság végén nagy meglepetésre 2. helyen végzett a gárda. A bajnokság ezüstérmes csapata: Varga, Saguly (Krebsz), Túri, Budai, Blasnik (Tóth), Stallmach, Boldog (Norik), Kiszely (Csontos), Jeszmás, Eisenhoffer, Jeny Rudolf.

*1921. végén* kirobban a kispesti „profi per”. A nagy szegénység miatt a játékosok ruhákat, cipoket és egyéb dolgokat fogadtak el, és ez bun volt akkor. Feljelentés következtében - habár minden csapat ugyanezt cselekedte - megindul az a bizonyos "profi per", amely aztán tönkretette ezt a sokra hivatott csapatot. Legjobb játékosainkat eltiltják, majd a nagy egyesületek elviszik oket. Így kerül el többek között Kispestrol Csontos, Jeszmás, Jeny és Eisenhoffer.

Azonban - ékes példa a maiaknak - az egyesület megmutatta, hogy nem lehet eltiporni, a „kispesti akarat” legyozhetetlen!

*1926. decembere* arany betukkel íratik be az egyesület történelemkönyvébe. Megismételt mérkozésen - 1:1 volt az elso derbi - a kispesti fiúk 160 perces ádáz küzdelemben legyozték a BEAC-ot 3:2-re, és elnyerték a Magyar Kupát. A kupagyoztes csapat: Balla, Cesznák, Grohmusz, Mádi, Gregor, Marton, Borsos, Juhász, Jurácska, Hecktl, Mátéffy.

*Az 1926-os bajnoki szezon* végével lezárult egy korszak a magyar labdarúgás történetében. Véget ért az amator, vagy inkább ál-amator korszak. A harmincas évek eleji gazdasági válság tovább súlyosbította a magyar labdarúgás helyzetét is, amely egyrészt újabb adókban, másrészt az ál-amatorizmus veszélyes formájában mutatkozott meg. Siettette ezt a folyamatot az a tény is, hogy a szomszédos osztrákok - Európában elsoként! - már 1925 oszén bevezették a professzionizmust. Az MLSZ - tanulmányozva az osztrák labdarúgás helyzetét - kimondta: átszervezik a magyar labdarúgást és ok is bevezetik a professzionizmust. 1926. nyarán megtörtént a szétválasztás, s ezzel labdarúgásunk szervezetének átalakítása is. A megalakult profi egyesületek két ligába tömörültek, a többi amatorcsapat Budapesten és vidéken a kerületi bajnokságért játszott különbözo csoportokban.

*1938-ban* eloször indul a Kispest a Közép-európai Kupában. Ellenfele az Internazionale (akkori nevén Ambrosiana).

*Milánóban:* AS Ambrosiana Inter - Kispest FC 4:2 (0:2) Budapesten: Kispest FC - AS Ambrosiana Inter 1:1 (0:1)

Bár csapatunk kiesett mégis dicséret illette a helytállásért.

*1940-41.* A Magyar Kupa elodöntojéig jutottunk.

*1944-ben* a Nagyvárad és a Gamma legyozése után, a Szent László kupa döntojében még a Fradi sem tudja megállítani a Kispestet! A gyozelem értékét növeli, hogy az Ülloi úton gyoztük le a zöldeket! A kupagyoztes csapat: Mindszenti, Olajkár I., Perjési, Bozsik, Gazdag, Zalai, Egresi, Béres, Nemes, Mészáros, Puskás. Edzo: id. Puskás Ferenc.

*1946-47-ben* kialakul a jövo nagy Honvéd-csapatának gerince: a Kiss Mihály - Szalay István (Sipos I), Herédi (Rákóczi) - Bozsik, Patyi, Bányai (Simonyi) - Béres (Cserjés), Budai I, Mészáros, Puskás, Babolcsay összeállítású csapat a 2. helyen végez.

*1949-50.* Az aranycsapat kialakulásának éve volt. A Honvéd nagy fölénnyel nyerte fennállásának elso bajnokságát. Szinte ugyanazzal a tizeneggyel nyerte a bajnokságot a csapat, hiszen mindössze 15 játékos jutott szóhoz a bajnokság során. A gólkirály Puskás Öcsi lett. „Életem egyik legboldogabb napja a mai. Edzo számára nincs értékesebb ajándék, mint az, ha a csapata bajnokságot nyer.” - nyilatkozta az idosebb Puskás.

*1950. ősze.* A politikai változások miatt ekkor már Bp. Honvéd néven tarol a csapat (bajnoki cím, Puskás ismét gólkirály 25 góllal, valamint az év játékosa ki más lenne, mint Öcsi). Csak az Esti Kupa döntőjét nem sikerült megnyerni, a Textiles 3:2-re nyert ellenünk.

*1951.* "Csak" ezüst a bajnokságban, de a gólkirályi cím ismét Kispestre kerül, ezúttal Kocsisnak köszönhetően.

1936-ban nyert utoljára bajnokságot veretlenül magyar csapat (Hungária). *1952-ben* ezt a bravúrt ismételte meg a Bp. Honvéd, mindössze öt döntetlennel zárta a bajnokságot! Lendületes csapatjátékával és küzdeni tudásával múlta felül a Bástyát. A második félidőben mindig tudott újítani a csapat, hiszen többször is vesztes állásból tudott fordítani. Kalmár Jenő 18 játékost szerepeltetett. A gólkirály Kocsis Sándor lett. Az olimpiai bajnok válogatott gerincét a Honvéd játékosok adták, az év játékosa pedig a legendás Bozsik Cucu lett.

*1953.* Ismét "csak" ezüst, viszont Puskás megint gólkirály. Egy újabb diadal is születik ebben az évben, a Húsvéti Torna győztese is a Honvéd lett, legyőzve az Austriát és a Rapidot is. Ebben az évben augusztus 20-án avatják fel a Népstadiont, ahol a Szpartak Moszkvát győzzük le 3:2 re.

A magyar bajnokság kicsit háttérbe szorult a sok portya és válogatott mérkozések (VB) miatt. Így fordulhatott elő, hogy *az 1954-es* bajnokság 1955-ben ért véget. A kispesti pályát építették ebben az évben, ezért a Honvéd hol a népligeti Vasas pályán, hol az Üllői úton, hol pedig a Népstadionban játszotta hazai mérkőzéseit. A legendás 9:7-es rangadó áthúzódott a következő évre. A kispesti csapat először rúgott 100 gólt egy bajnokságon belül, és természetesen megnyerte azt. Kocsis Sándor is tarolt, mert a gólkirályi cím mellé begyűjtötte az Év játékosa címet is.

*1955-ben* a bajnoki cím mellé két gólkirályunk is lett (Czibor és Machos egyaránt 20-20 gólt szerzett). A Magyar Kupát viszont a döntőben elvesztettük a Vasas ellenében 3:2-re .

*1956.* A forradalom éve, a bajnokság félbeszakad. Bár csapatunk az élen áll és valószínűleg meg is nyerte volna, nem hirdetnek bajnokot. A Húsvéti Tornát ismét megnyertük. A BEK azonban nem hoz sikert, a Bilbao kiveri a Honvédot , de ekkor már a csapat a széthullás felé tart. A spanyolok ellen mindkétszer idegenben játszottunk (Bilbao 2:3, Brüsszel 3:3). Ezután a csapat portyázni megy Brazíliába, ahol több mérkőzést is játszanak. A Honvéd megveri a Botafogót (4:2) és Flamengót is (3:2, 6:4).

A forradalmat leverő hatalom büntetéseket szabott ki a portyán résztvevő Honvéd játékosokra.

Tichy, Machos, Solti és Palicskó nem ment Dél-Amerikába, így ők mentesültek a büntetés alól. Töröcsik I. és Dudás előbb hazatért, őket április 7-ig tiltották el, a később hazatért Bozsikot, Bányait, Rákóczit, Faragót, Budai II-t és Kotászt június 7-ig. Május 1-én azonban elengedték mindenkinek a büntetését. Az eltiltások és a távol maradott játékosok hiánya demoralizálta a csapatot és a 11. helyen végzett a bajnokság végén. A nagy csapás azonban az volt, hogy Puskás, Kocsis és Czibor nem mert visszatérni az országba, ok késobb Spanyolországban futottak be nagy karriert.

A közönség továbbra sem pártolt el a csapattól, hiszen...

*...az 1957-58-as* bajnokságban a Népstadionban továbbra is sok néző előtt játszottak (Vasas ellen tavasszal 45, ősszel 80, az MTK ellen 65 ezren voltak jelen). A Honvéd összeszedte magát és mindössze egy ponttal maradt el a bajnok MTK mögött. 1959-ben az új gólkirály neve Tichy Lajos, aki ezt a címet még négyszer begyűjti magának. A Közép-európai Kupa döntőjét a Honvéd nyeri. 

*1962-ben* búcsúzott az aktív játéktól minden idők egyik legjobb magyar játékosa, Bozsik József. "Nem búcsúzom el végleg, engem minden Kispesthez köt. A labdarúgás és a Kispest nélkül én egyszerűen nem tudnék élni!" - mondta Bozsik a búcsú után könnyes szemmel.

*1963.* őszén hajszál híjján bajnok lett a csapat, de gólaránnyal a második helyre szorult. A következő évben 1926. után ismét megnyeri a Magyar Kupát a BHSE. A kupagyőztes csapat: Takács, Dudás, Sipos, Marosi, Nógrádi, Vági, Nagy A., Komora, Tichy, Tóth K., Katona. Edzo: Kispéter Mihály. Nem volt ez rossz év hiszen a bajnokságban a 2. a csapat, és a gólkirályi cím is Kispestre kerül Tichy Lajos személyében.

*1965-ben* csak egy Húsvéti Torna győzelem kerül a dicsőséglistára.

*1969-ben* új csapat épül. A kis karmester vezérletével, na és Kozma Misi góljaival az ezüstéremig menetel a csapat. A bajnokságban és a kupában is csak az Újpesti Dózsa tudja megállítani a Honvédot.

*1971-ben* Kozma gólkirály lesz (ezt még 1974-ben és 75-ben is megteszi), és az év játékosa is Kispestről kerül ki, a csupa szív Szűcs Lajos személyében.

*1977-ben* a Bajnokok Tornáját nyeri meg a csapat a régi rivális Újpest ellen, a bajnokságot viszont a lilák nyerik 1 ponttal a Honvéd előtt.

*1980-ban* eljött a rég várt bajnoki cím. 25 évet kellett várni erre a sikerre. A csapat trénere a legendás Tichy Lajos volt. A későbbi sikereket az ő munkája alapozta meg.
A nyolcvanas évek a klub életében, a második aranykorszak volt. Előbb Komora Imre vezérletével 3 bajnoki arany és egy kupagyőzelem gazdagította a kincsestárat. *1988-89*-ben Bicskei vezetésével két bajnoki aranynak és egy kupa sikernek örülhettünk. Ezután egy hullámvölgy következett, bizony még a kiesés szele is megérintette csapatunkat, hiszen az osztályozón majdnem kipottyantunk az első osztályból. A következő évben azonban újra a csúcson vagyunk, ezúttal Mezey György vezérletével. A BEK-ből a kor egyik legjobb csapata az olasz Sampdoria búcsúztatta a csapatunkat. Kispesten 2-1 re legyőztük a taljánokat, a visszavágón, Genovában azonban 3-1 es vereséget szenvedtünk. Ez idáig utolsó bajnoki címünket *1993*-ban egy finn mesternek, Martti Kuuselának köszönhetjük. A BEK-ben ismét nagy halat sikerült kifognunk, ezúttal a Manchester United állta az utunkat. Sajnos ezután leszálló ágba került a klub. *1996*-ban még egy Magyar kupa siker gazdagította dicsőséglistánkat, de lassan hanyatlásnak indult a Kispest. Évről-évre a kiesés ellen küzdött a csapat. A jó játékosainkat nem voltunk képesek megtartani. A gondok mellett politikai nyomás is nehezedett az egyesületre, így nem volt meglepetés, hogy *2003*-ban bekövetkezett a klub történetének legsötétebb éve. Megtörtént az, ami fennállásunk óta még soha, kiestünk az NB I-ből. Ebben az évben közel álltunk ahhoz, hogy a legendás kispesti csapat végleg megszűnjön. A játékosállomány szinte teljesen kicserélődött. Gálhidi György vette át a csapat irányítását, és rövid idő alatt csodát művelt a fiúkkal. A másodosztályt rajt-cél győzelemmel nyertük, és a Magyar Kupa döntőjébe is bejutottunk. A döntőt ugyan elvesztettük, de így is jogot szereztünk az UEFA kupa indulásra. 

A csaknem százéves történelmünk mélypontja, a másodosztályú szereplés után azonban ismét megragadtunk az élvonalban - 2005-ben a 11., egy évre rá a 13. helyen végzett az immár Budapest Honvéd néven szereplő kispesti csapat. 2006 nyarán aztán földindulás-szerű változások zajlottak: a klub vidékre költöztetésével fenyegető olasz főtulajdonost, Piero Pinit a Hemingway Group váltotta 100 százalékos tulajdonrészt szerezve. George F. Hemingway döntése értelmében a kispadon Aldo Dolcettit Supka Attila követte, féléves "türelmi idő" után alapos vérfrissítésen ment keresztül a keret, mint ahogy az addig elhanyagolt, de rekord gyorsasággal teljes egészében megújult Bozsik-stadion is. A sikeres tavasz a felújított, európai színvonalú Bozsik-stadion avatóján kezdődött egy parádés, gólzáporos mérkőzésen, melyen a vendég váciak 6 remekbe szabott gólt könyvelhettek el a hálójukba. A tavaszi nagy menetelés a nyugodt anyagi háttérnek, a rendezett körülményeknek, a jó szakmai munkának volt köszönhető. Néhány hónap alatt az addig kiesés ellen küzdő csapatból - a tavaszi eredmények alapján - élcsapat lett. Az idény csúcspontja a május 9-i, a Magyar Kupa döntője volt, melyen 11 év után újra kispesti diadalt született.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

Kint is sztár


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

Szia merre jártál?Ritkán jössz.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

Részeredmény.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Illes Sitku </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>33 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

*Dzsudzsák Balázs gólpasszt adott, a PSV legyűrte a De Graafschapot*

A Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló PSV Eindhoven hazai pályán 4-1-re legyőzte a De Graafschapot a holland labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójában. A magyar játékos gólpasszt adott a mérkőzésen. Megszakadt a NAC Breda nagy sorozata, hiába adott két gólpasszt Fehér Csaba, az előző hét meccsét megnyerő együttes kikapott az Ajaxtól.




A svédországi továbbjutás után a bajnokságban várt újabb feladat Dzsudzsák Balázs csapatára, a PSV-re, az ellenfél a De Graafschap volt.

A vendégegyüttes a kiesés elkerüléséért küzd, ennek ellenére jól kezdte a meccset: a hetedik percben a dán támadó, Lasse Schöne lőtt Heurelho Gomes kapujába.

Nem sokáig tudta megtartani vezetését a De Graafschap, egy perc múlva újra egyenlő volt az állás: Ibrahim Afellay labdáját Danko Lazovics bólintotta a hálóba. 

A szünetig nem esett újabb gól, bár a PSV egy tizenegyest nagyon szeretett volna, Tom van Sichem játékvezetőt nem hatotta meg a tiltakozás.

Szünet után sikerült megszereznie a vezetést a PSV-nek, és ebben a gólban nagy szerepe volt Dzsudzsáknak is: a magyar középpályás szögletből ívelte Otman Bakkal fejére a labdát, és a középpályás nem hibázott.

A hajrában Tim Simons tizenegyesével, majd Lazovics találatával bebiztosította győzelmét az eindhoveni csapat, ezzel megerősítette vezető helyét.

Nem várt könnyű feladat az Ajaxra sem, amely Bredába látogatott. A hazai NAC az előző hét meccsén egyaránt győzni tudott.

Ez a sorozat azonban most megszakadt, pedig a hazaiaknál kiválóan játszott Fehér Csaba. Bár Klaas-Jan Huntelaar révén a vendégek szereztek vezetést, a magyar játékos két gólpasszt osztott ki, előbb Matthew Amoahnak, majd Rob Pendersnek. 

A hajrá azonban az Ajaxé volt, előbb Urby Emanuelson, majd John Heitinga volt eredményes. Fehért a 76. percben cserélte le edzője.

A 90. percben szerezte meg a győztes gólt a Babos Gáborral és Vadócz Krisztiánnal felálló NEC Nijmegen a Heerenveen otthonában, igaz, a hazaiak a 23. perctől, Vandenbussche kapus kiállításától kezdve emberhátrányban játszottak.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

*Marco van Basten a nyáron visszatér az Ajax együtteséhez*

A következő szezontól Marco van Basten lesz az Ajax Amszterdam labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője – közölte a klub hivatalos honlapja pénteken kora este. A jelenleg a holland válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként dolgozó szakember a nyári, osztrák-svájci közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság után távozik a nemzeti együttes éléről. Az amszterdami klub négyéves szerződést kötött a trénerrel.



Van Basten az Eb után már nem gardírozza tovább az oranje-mezeseket



Marco Van Basten 2004 óta irányítja a holland nemzeti válogatottat, s már hónapok óta nyílt titok volt, hogy az idei Európa-bajnokság után távozik a csapat éléről.

Az edzőt korábban hírbe hozták az FC Barcelonával – ahol honfitársa és korábbi csapattársa, Frank Rijkaard irányítja a szakmai munkát –, illetve a Hamburger SV-val is. 

Péntek este az Ajax nyilvánosságra hozta honlapján, hogy az edző egykori nagy sikerei színhelyére tér vissza, játékosként 1982 és 1987 között volt ugyanis az Ajax alkalmazottja. Van Basten futballistaként aranylabdásnak, kétszeres BEK-győztesnek és Európa-bajnoknak mondhatja magát.

A 44 éves mester 2001 és 2004 között már edzőként is dolgozott az amszterdami együttesnál, akkor a B-csapat szakvezetője volt. Március 5-én, szerdán mutatják be sajtótájékoztatón.

Van Basten érkezése Johan Cruyff technikai igazgató első "nagy húzása", akitől a szakmai stáb megreformálását kérték a vezetők.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

afca írta:


> Részeredmény.
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Fehervar* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*MTK* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*1* </td><td>
> ...


Kiráááálysáááág. Aranylábú fehérvári gyerekek, ma nyernetek kell !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

Nyert a Vidi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

afca írta:


> Nyert a Vidi.


Hála Istennek. Már csak 2 pontra vagyunk tőlünk


----------



## afca (2008 Február 25)

Az UTE rajongó haverom is nagyon örül.Nagy a verseny.De ki nyeri?????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Kint is sztár



Az ilyen cselek miatt:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

afca írta:


> Az UTE rajongó haverom is nagyon örül.Nagy a verseny.De ki nyeri?????


Szerinted? Az, aki a holt szezonban már kikiáltja magát bajnoknak?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

No és emlékezzünk egy kicsit a múltra is, mert a szerverhiba miatt megsemmisült az utókor számára
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/dzsudzsak/video/x47ydm_ajx-psv-dzsudzsak-01_sport


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Február 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerinted? Az, aki a holt szezonban már kikiáltja magát bajnoknak?


 
Hogy ki nyeri?Nem lehet kérdés!!!!!!!!!!!!Ugye Pisti?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 25)

aniko45 írta:


> Hogy ki nyeri?Nem lehet kérdés!!!!!!!!!!!!Ugye Pisti?


Messze még a vége, de hiszem, hogy Urbányival az ute sosem lesz bajnok!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

aniko45 írta:


> Hogy ki nyeri?Nem lehet kérdés!!!!!!!!!!!!Ugye Pisti?


 

FanatikusokDe nyerjétek meg.Kivánom.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

*Bp. Honvéd: Lisztes Krisztián Kispesten edz*

A súlyos sérülését követően visszatérésre készülő, de csapatot még nem találó Lisztes Krisztián a Bp. Honvéd edzéseit látogatja. Igaz, a középpályás nem a Supka Attila által vezényelt foglalkozásokon vesz részt, hanem a B-csapattal készül.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=46523827" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Amint az az egyesület honlapján olvasható, a 49-szeres válogatott labdarúgó kereste meg a piros-feketéket, és az NB III-ban szereplő együttes trénere, Csábi József azonnal jelezte: szívesen látja.

A Bp. Honvédhoz kapcsolódó hír még, hogy módosult a Kazincbarcika elleni Magyar Kupa-mérkőzés időpontja. Mivel a kispestiek március 21-én a Megyeri úton vendégeskednek, arra kérték a barcikaiakat, hogy a 19-ére kiírt negyeddöntő első felvonását hozzák egy nappal előbbre.

Ellenfelük sportszerűen rábólintott erre, így már véglegesnek tekinthető: 18-án kedden, 15 órakor kezdődik a meccs.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

Fehérváron bukott a listavezető, közelít a Debrecen és az Újpest
*A Soproni Liga első tavaszi körének zárómérkőzésén a listavezető MTK 1-0-ra kikapott Székesfehérváron. *

A hazaiak az első félidő végén szereztek vezetést, Farkas emelése után Sitku csúsztatott a bal alsó sarokba, megelőzve a vendégvédőket. Az MTK hamar egyenlíthetett volna: Kanta az első félidő végén betört a Vidi tizenhatosára, majd felvágták. A büntetőnek is Kanta József futott neki, ám a jobb kapufát találta telibe. 

A listavezető a második félidőben is mezőnyfölényben játszott, de a kapu előtt csődöt mondtak a csatárok, főleg a Hollandiából hazatért Hrepka Ádám játszott kiábrándítóan. Disztl László együttese végül úgy nyerte meg a találkozót, hogy a 90 perc során mindössze egy kapura tartó lövése volt - a gól. 

Az MTK vereségének legjobban Debrecenben és Újpesten örülhettek. A hétvégi mérkőzéseken a DVSC a Diósgyőrt, az UTE a Siófokot verte magabiztosan, 3-0-ra hazai pályán, így a két üldöző hátránya két pontra csökkent a kék-fehérekkel szemben. 

<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin -->


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

Bek-BL

<!-- article list --> 
<LI class=list2color>BL 2007 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BL 2006 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>BL 2005 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>BL 2004 - Porto <LI class=list2color>BL 2003 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BL 2002 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BL 2001 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>BL 2000 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BL 1999 - Manchester United <LI class=list2color>BL 1998 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BL 1997 - Borussia Dortmund <LI class=list2color>BL 1996 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>BL 1995 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>BL 1994 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BL 1993 - Olympique Marseille <LI class=list2color>BEK 1992 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>BEK 1991 - Crvena Zvezda <LI class=list2color>BEK 1990 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BEK 1989 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BEK 1988 - PSV Eindhoven <LI class=list2color>BEK 1987 - Porto <LI class=list2color>BEK 1986 - Steaua Bukarest <LI class=list2color>BEK 1985 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>BEK 1984 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>BEK 1983 - Hamburg <LI class=list2color>BEK 1982 - Aston Villa <LI class=list2color>BEK 1981 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>BEK 1980 - Nottingham Forest <LI class=list2color>BEK 1979 - Nottingham Forest <LI class=list2color>BEK 1978 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>BEK 1977 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>BEK 1976 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>BEK 1975 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>BEK 1974 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>BEK 1973 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>BEK 1972 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>BEK 1971 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>BEK 1970 - Feyenoord <LI class=list2color>BEK 1969 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BEK 1968 - Manchester United <LI class=list2color>BEK 1967 - Celtic <LI class=list2color>BEK 1966 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BEK 1965 - Internazionale <LI class=list2color>BEK 1964 - Internazionale <LI class=list2color>BEK 1963 - Milan <LI class=list2color>BEK 1962 - Benfica <LI class=list2color>BEK 1961 - Benfica <LI class=list2color>BEK 1960 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BEK 1959 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BEK 1958 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BEK 1957 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>BEK 1956 - Real Madrid


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

KEK

<LI class=list2color>KEK 1999 - Lazio <LI class=list2color>KEK 1998 - Chelsea <LI class=list2color>KEK 1997 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>KEK 1996 - Paris Saint-Germain <LI class=list2color>KEK 1995 - Zaragoza <LI class=list2color>KEK 1994 - Arsenal <LI class=list2color>KEK 1993 - Parma <LI class=list2color>KEK 1992 - Werder Bremen <LI class=list2color>KEK 1991 - Manchester United <LI class=list2color>KEK 1990 - Sampdoria <LI class=list2color>KEK 1989 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>KEK 1988 - Mechelen <LI class=list2color>KEK 1987 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>KEK 1986 - Dinamo Kijev <LI class=list2color>KEK 1985 - Everton <LI class=list2color>KEK 1984 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>KEK 1983 - Aberdeen <LI class=list2color>KEK 1982 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>KEK 1981 - Dinamo Tbiliszi <LI class=list2color>KEK 1980 - Valencia <LI class=list2color>KEK 1979 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>KEK 1978 - Anderlecht <LI class=list2color>KEK 1977 - Hamburg <LI class=list2color>KEK 1976 - Anderlecht <LI class=list2color>KEK 1975 - Dinamo Kijev <LI class=list2color>KEK 1974 - Magdeburg <LI class=list2color>KEK 1973 - Milan <LI class=list2color>KEK 1972 - Glasgow Rangers <LI class=list2color>KEK 1971 - Chelsea <LI class=list2color>KEK 1970 - Manchester City <LI class=list2color>KEK 1969 - Slovan Bratislava <LI class=list2color>KEK 1968 - Milan <LI class=list2color>KEK 1967 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>KEK 1966 - Borussia Dortmund <LI class=list2color>KEK 1965 - West Ham United <LI class=list2color>KEK 1964 - Sporting Lisszabon <LI class=list2color>KEK 1963 - Tottenham <LI class=list2color>KEK 1962 - Atlético Madrid <LI class=list2color>KEK 1961 - Fiorentina


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

VVK-UEFA

<LI class=list2color>UEFA 2007 - Sevilla <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2006 - Sevilla <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2005 - CSZKA Moszkva <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2004 - Valencia <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2003 - FC Porto <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2002 - Feyenoord <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2001 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>UEFA 2000 - Galatasaray <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1999 - Parma <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1998 - Internazionale <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1997 - Schalke 04 <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1996 - Bayern München <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1995 - Parma <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1994 - Internazionale <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1993 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1992 - Ajax <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1991 - Internazionale <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1990 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1989 - Napoli <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1988 - Bayer Leverkusen <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1987 - IFK Göteborg <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1986 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1985 - Real Madrid <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1984 - Tottenham <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1983 - Anderlecht <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1982 - IFK Göteborg <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1981 - Ipswich Town <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1980 - Eintracht Frankfurt <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1979 - Mönchengladbach <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1978 - PSV Eindhoven <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1977 - Juventus <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1976 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1975 - Mönchengladbach <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1974 - Feyenoord <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1973 - Liverpool <LI class=list2color>UEFA 1972 - Tottenham Hotspur <LI class=list2color>VVK 1971 - Leeds United <LI class=list2color>VVK 1970 - Arsenal <LI class=list2color>VVK 1969 - Newcastle United <LI class=list2color>VVK 1968 - Leeds United <LI class=list2color>VVK 1967 - Dinamo Zagreb <LI class=list2color>VVK 1966 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>VVK 1965 - Ferencváros <LI class=list2color>VVK 1964 - Zaragoza <LI class=list2color>VVK 1963 - Valencia <LI class=list2color>VVK 1962 - Valencia <LI class=list2color>VVK 1961 - Roma <LI class=list2color>VVK 1960 - Barcelona <LI class=list2color>VVK 1958 - Barcelona


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 26)

afca írta:


> *Bp. Honvéd: Lisztes Krisztián Kispesten edz*
> 
> A súlyos sérülését követően visszatérésre készülő, de csapatot még nem találó Lisztes Krisztián a Bp. Honvéd edzéseit látogatja. ű
> 
> ...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

pisti72 írta:


> afca írta:
> 
> 
> > *Bp. Honvéd: Lisztes Krisztián Kispesten edz*
> ...


----------



## bergerzoli (2008 Február 26)

*Aranycsapat?*

VB döntőt nem valószínű, hogy még játszunk, a VB-re kijutás is álom.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

bergerzoli írta:


> VB döntőt nem valószínű, hogy még játszunk, a VB-re kijutás is álom.


 

Ha feladod az állmaid meghalsz 
éllve halsz meg.

Kijutunk a VB-re.Csak akarni kell.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

*ANGLIA. A kapust pénteken adta kölcsön az élvonalbeli csapat a Stoke Citynek, ám vissza kellett térnie Darren Ward sérülése miatt*

*Fülöp Mártont máris visszarendelte a Sunderland együttese*

Igen rövidre sikerült Fülöp Márton pályafutása a Stoke Citynél. A magyar kapust pénteken adta kölcsön a Sunderland, de máris visszarendelte, mert megsérült Darren Ward kapus.






A Leicesternél töltött időszak után a Stoke Citytől is visszarendelte Fülöp Mártont a Sunderland együttese.

Roy Keane gárdája pénteken adta át az angol másodosztályú együttesnek a magyar válogatott kapust, ő pedig az Ipswich elleni meccsen a kispadon ült. A jelek szerint nem lesz több lehetősége, hogy a Stoke rendelkezésére álljon, ugyanis klubjának szüksége van rá.

Az élvonalbeli csapatnál kapusprobléma lépett fel, ugyanis Darren Ward megsérült, így rá jó ideig nem számíthatnak.

Fülöp visszatérése miatt a Stoke-nak csak egy tapasztalt kapusa maradt Steve Simonsen személyében, és Vass Ádám korábbi együttese már meg is találta az új tartalékkapust, a 34 éves Carlo Nasht szeretnék szerződtetni.

A Sunderland 15. helyen áll az angol élvonalbeli bajnokságban.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 26)

*Május 21-én Ferencváros-Magyarország labdarúgó-mérkőzés.*

*Május 21-én a Ferencváros csapatával mérkőzik meg a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott az Üllői úton.*
*A magyar szövetség (MLSZ) és a klub tájékoztatása szerint az időpont azért különleges, mert a meccs kitűnő felkészülési lehetőséget biztosít Várhidi Péter szövetségi kapitány keretének a május 24-i, görögök elleni barátságos találkozó előtt. 

A zöld-fehérek elleni összecsapás azért kezdődik 17 órakor, mert ugyanezen a napon este, Moszkvában kerül sor a Bajnokok Ligája-döntőre.

Szintén május 21-én - az MLSZ OLLÉ-programja keretében - a szövetség költségén épülő műfüves nagypályát avatnak a népligeti Budapesti Olimpiai Központban. *
*



STOP
*


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 26)

Fantasztikus meccs lesz...


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

A Tatabánya ősztől nem focizik az NB I-ben.

A Tatabánya - függetlenül a mostani idényben elért helyezésétől - nem indul a labdarúgó NB I 2008/09-es szezonjában. Erről Török József, a klub ügyvezetője tájékoztatta a szövetséget (MLSZ).
Az nb1.hu által közölt kérvényben olvasható: a Tatabánya méltányossági okokból arra kéri az MLSZ-t, hogy a mostani idényben hátralévő hét hazai összecsapását a Szőnyi út helyett otthon rendezhesse.
"A Tatabánya FC-t működtető Sziget Foci Szolgáltató Kft. a 2008/09 évi bajnokságra nem nyújtott be licenckérelmet, azaz a következő kiírásban - függetlenül az elért helyezésétől - nem fog szerepelni a legmagasabb osztályban. Álláspontunk szerint az MLSZ Licencadó Biztossága által támasztott azon követelmény, hogy villanyvilágítás hiányában a rendező csapat nem játszhatja hazai mérkőzéseit a bejelentett helyszínen, annak a célnak a kikényszerítése érdekében született, hogy a legmagasabb osztályban szereplő egyesületeket rászorítsa ezen feltétel mihamarabbi megteremtésére. Tekintettel arra, hogy a Tatabánya FC nem nyújtott be a következő bajnokságra licenckérelmet, ezen sportszervezet vonatkozásában a fenti szabályalkotási cél okafogyottá vált, így annak a 2007/08-as bajnokságból hátralévő 7 hazai mérkőzés során való kogens alkalmazása indokolatlanná és irrelevánssá lett" - áll a kérvényben.
A csapat azért kényszerült költözésre, mert nincs villanyvilágítás saját pályáján. A tatabányaiak szerint otthonuk - leszámítva a világítást - kifogástalan játéktérrel, biztonságos nézőtérrel, kulturált kiszolgáló helyiségekkel rendelkezik, ugyanakkor a BVSC-pálya kizárólag abban felel meg a feltételeknek, hogy van világítás, azonban mind a pálya, a lelátó és a helyiségek olyan állapotban vannak, amelyek méltatlanok valamennyi csapat számára. 
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

Lisztes Krisztiánt leigazolta a Ferencváros.

Az NB II-ben szereplő Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata leigazolta a korábban 11 éven át zöld-fehér színekben szerepelt középpályást, Lisztes Krisztiánt. A 49-szeres válogatott játékos fél plusz egy évre írt alá az FTC-hez - adta hírül a klub hivatalos honlapja.
A még mindig csak 31 esztendős labdarúgó 1985 és 1996 között szerepelt a Ferencvárosban, melynek a felnőttcsapatában 1993-ban, 17 évesen mutatkozott be, s 80 fellépésén 19-szer volt eredményes. Két bajnoki címet, egy Magyar Kupát is elhódított az Üllői úti gárdával, amely a vezérletével eljutott a Bajnokok Ligája csoportköréig, azóta ez egyetlen magyar csapatnak sem sikerült.
1994-ben, 18 évesen szerepelt először a válogatottban, azóta összesen 49-szer kapott meghívót, és 9 gólt is szerzett a piros-fehér-zöld szerelésben.
1997-ben szerződtette a VfB Stuttgart, 2001-ig 109-szer lépett pályára a Bundesliga-csapatban, s 12-szer vette be az ellenfelek kapuját. A sváb együttessel KEK-döntőn is szerepelt (pontosabban: a Chelsea elleni, 1-0-ra elvesztített fináléban a kispadról szorított a társaknak), valamint német kupát nyert.
Eztán ismét zöld-fehér mezt öltött, a szintén német első osztályú Werder Bremenben 92/8-as meccs/gól átlaggal rukkolt elő, a 2003/2004-es idényben bajnokságot nyert a brémaiakkal. Pont ebben az idényben szenvedett keresztszalag-szakadást, a bajnoki aranyért járó "salátástálat" csak mankóval közlekedve tudta megérinteni az év végi díjkiosztón.
2005-ben a Mönchengladbach szerződtette az ekkorra igen sérülékennyé vált irányítót, a Borussiában mindössze ötször lépett pályára, térde nem bírta a terhelést.
2006 óta kúrálja sérülését, s bár tavaly a horvát Hajduk Split és az osztrák Linz is komolyan érdeklődőtt iránta, a jelek szerint mára jött el az ideje annak, hogy ismét igazolt futballista lehessen.
A közelmúltban már szó volt arról, hogy Lisztest szerződteti a Ferencváros, ám a sportnapilapnak a középpályás úgy nyilatkozott, hogy rendkívül méltánytalan szerződést ajánlott számára egykori kenyéradója.
Az új angol tulajdonos Kevin McCabe érkeztével stabilizálódhat a másodosztályú Ferencváros helyzete, talán eme változásnak köszönhető, hogy a patinás magyar egyesületnél ismét felmerült a technikás játékos szerződtetése.
A minap még a Honvéd B csapatával tréningező Lisztes így visszatérhet régi sikereinek a színhelyére.
Tavaly szeptemberben a terveiről az [origo] kamerája előtt így nyilatkozott: "Már nem vágyom külföldre, a nagy célok elérésére nincsen realitás, egy osztrák középcsapat meg már nem motiválna. Több hazai együttes is megkeresett, de elsősorban a Fradiban gondolkodom. Azt kell mondanom, az érzelmek dominálnak, a család, a gyerekek a fontosak, s nem a pénz."A Fradival készülő Lisztes akkor azt is elmondta, jó érzéssel tölti el, hogy olyan ismerős játékosokkal, barátokkal készülhet együtt, mint Lipcsei, Dragóner, Mátyus vagy Vincze Ottó. "Bánt, hogy a csapat csak a másodosztályban szerepel, remélem, idén sikerül visszajutni oda, ahová a Fradi tartozik."
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

A nyerő páros.Ezekkel akar a Fradi csatát nyerni?Tiszta röhej.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

<TABLE style="MARGIN: 20px 0px 15px 9px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=472 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=oldal_alcim>Bilincsben a DVTK elnöke - tízmilliárdos csalással gyanúsítják </TD></TR><TR><TD class=oldal_datum>2008. február 27. 13:17</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=lead_hatter cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=486 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 12px" width=107><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=101 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=94>



</TD><TD width=7 rowSpan=2>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width=357>*Őrizetbe vették és letartóztatták a DVTK elnökét, akit 10 milliárdos csalással gyanúsítanak* </TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="MARGIN: 9px 0px 9px 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=471 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk><!-- Adverticum zóna: 25748 (felso közép) (write) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(25748);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25748&ord=t3De4Un5Ew7Xr0Rh4W&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php%3Fact%3Dgmp%26catid%3D7&later=function (msec, method) { var that = this, args = Array.prototype.slice. apply(arguments, [2]); if (typeof method === 'string') { method = that[method]; } setTimeout(function () { method.apply(that, args); }, msec); return that;	}" charset=iso-8859-2 later="function (msec, method) {
var that = this,
args = Array.prototype.slice.
apply(arguments, [2]);
if (typeof method === 'string') {
method = that[method];
}
setTimeout(function () {
method.apply(that, args);
}, msec);
return that;
}"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><!-- Adverticum zóna: 25748 (felso közép) -->​
<!-- {include file="video_embed.tpl"} --><!-- SZÖVEG -->A Diósgyőri Vasgyárak Testgyakorló Körének, azaz a DVTK-nak az elnökét egy 10 milliárd forintos csalássorozattal gyanúsítja a rendőrség.
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->*A miskolci sportklub elnöke a gyanú szerint három társával egy építőipari gépeket bérbe adó céget alapított, majd valódi megrendelések híján, fiktív bérleti szerződéseket gyártott.* Az ügyben vizsgálódó Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda adatai szerint legkevesebb 1000 fiktív szerződés köthető a "vállalkozáshoz".
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->*A fiktív bérleti szerződésekkel a sportklub elnöke takarékszövetkezeteket keresett meg, felajánlva a szerződésekből keletkezett kintlévőségeik megvásárlását.* A rendőrség adatai szerint 51 takarékszövetkezetet szedtek rá a csalók, összességében 10 milliárdos kárt okozva azoknak. A DVTK elnöke a Leo Security biztonságtechnikai (őrző-védő) céget is jegyzi, mely cég a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) egyik hivatalos rendezvénybiztosítója, valamint több, első osztályú futballklubbal is szerződésben áll. Ennek a biztonsági cégnek a fegyvertartási engedélyeit a csalássorozatban megkezdett nyomozás során a rendőrség azonnal visszavonta.
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->A nyomozás során a Nemzeti Nyomozó iroda vizsgálja a csalássorozatra létrehozott építőipari munkagépeket bérbeadó cég egyik tulajdonosának, illetve annak lányának vagyonszerzését is: a csalással gyanúsított vállalkozó a lánya nevére, 22 különböző cégre szerzett gyanús körülmények között - feltehetően a csalásokból származó pénzből - tulajdonrészt.
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->*A csalássorozattal gyanúsított DVTK-elnököt a rendőrség letartóztatta, a bíróság pedig elrendelte előzetes letartóztatását.*
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->Szakértők szerint az elnök letartóztatásával a DVTK finanszírozása komoly veszélybe kerülhet, valamint az MLSZ rendezvényeit is biztosító cég megszűnését eredményezheti.
<!-- KÉP --><!-- SZÖVEG -->

<!-- KÉP --><!-- régen itt voltak a kapcsolódó linkek --><!-- SZÖVEG -->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>HavariaPress </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

Kisteleki: Az MLSZ nélkül soha nem menekül meg a Fradi.

*Bármennyire is szidták a szurkolók a szövetséget, az MLSZ segítsége nélkül nem jöhetett volna létre a Fradi konszolidációja - jelentette ki Kisteleki István, a szervezet elnöke az InfoRádió Gólvonal című sportmagazinjában. A kapitánykérdés mellett arról is beszélt, hogy a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség még nincs túl a krízisen, de bízik benne, hogy a válogatott minden nehézség ellenére végig harcban lesz a második hely megszerzéséért világbajnoki selejtezőcsoportjában. Az alábbiakban a sportvezetővel készült interjú szerkesztett változatát olvashatják el.
*

<!-- Adverticum zone: 39114 (write) -->*<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(39114);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=39114&ord=b9Aw3Nd6Dn0Bq1Cn8E&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php%3Fact%3Dgmp%26catid%3D7" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>*
<!-- end Adverticum zone: 39114 -->
*Amikor Várhidi Péter ismét szövetségi kapitányi megbízást kapott, ön hangsúlyozta, hogy továbbra is szeretne egy külföldi trénert szerződtetni szakvezetőnek, illetve sportágfejlesztési igazgatónak. Ragaszkodik ehhez?*

Az MLSZ elnöksége felhatalmazott, hogy keressek egy szakembert, aki a nyugat-európai tudást behozza a szövetségbe. Ha körülnézek a világ futballcsapatainak kispadján, nem sok magyar edzőt látok. Elgondolkodtató, hogy a 8-10 éves korban zseninek tűnő tehetségekből legfeljebb egy angol másodosztályú klubnál epizódszerephez jutó játékost tudunk csak nevelni. Bár sok hátráltató tényező van, a világelitbe tartozó csehek és a horvátok példáját kell a szemünk előtt tartani. Szükség lenne frissítésre. Valaha tőlünk tanultak a világon, nem értem, mi most miért ne tanulhatnánk a világtól.

*Ezek szerint a sportágfejlesztési szerep a hangsúlyosabb?*

A szövetségi kapitányi szerep is ugyanilyen fontos, hiszen az A válogatott reprezentálja az adott ország labdarúgását. Várhidi Péter munkájával elégedett vagyok, a lehetőségekhez képest egy ideális megoldás, határozottan halad a megkezdett úton, de ha külföldi segítség jönne, az feljavíthatná a tehetségek ápolását, illetve jobb eredményeket lehetne elérni. Nem kétséges, hogy az egész magyar futball érdeke lenne, ha egy külföldi tréner hazánkban dolgozna.

*Hogy állnak a tárgyalások?*

A pénzügyi lehetőségeink döntik el, hogy ide tudunk-e valakit csábítani.

*Hány jelöltje van?*

Több jelölt is akad mindkét pozícióra. De csak jogilag nem kifogásolható körülményekkel, pénzáramlással számolok. Ha ez nem lehetséges, akkor felteszem a kezem, és maradhat a kapitány Várhidi Péter, aki rászolgált a bizalomra. Nem élném meg tragédiaként, ha ez lenne a vége, de a legjobb megoldás mégiscsak egy csere lehetne. Tárgyalásaim, tapogatózásaim során Henk ten Cate, a Chelsea másodedzője is külföldi tréner bevonását javasolta. Henk egyébként valószínűleg néhány előadás erejéig ismét hazánkba jön, biztosan van mit mesélnie az elmúlt éveiről.

*Azt biztosan tapasztalta, hogy a magyar edzők egy része ferde szemmel néz a külföldi szakemberekre.*

Nem akarom szembeállítani a magyar és a külföldi trénereket. A magyar edzők tisztességesen, jól dolgoznak, de itt is vannak bizonyos lemaradások. Nem lenne igaz, ha azt állítanám, hogy egy külföldi edzővel megváltjuk a magyar labdarúgást, de ha a válogatottal előre akarunk lépni, ez segíthet. A képzéssel, a játékos-neveléssel és a karrierépítéssel jelentős problémák vannak, 17-19 éves korban a legjobbjaink jelentős része megáll egy szinten, és soha nem tudja kihozni magából a maximumot. 

Cikkünk folytatódik, lapozzon!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD width=10></IMG></TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=420>



</IMG>
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad2.netforum.hu/view.php?zone=29" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javscript src="http://www.sportforum.hu/statisztika.php?portalid=2&cikkid=68744"></SCRIPT><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Szpari-Loki: nincs tét </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Az egyik csapat már búcsúzott, a másik továbbjutott a Ligakupában </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A Loki szerb edzője, Zoran Szpisljak bízik a fiatalokban, szerinte Nyíregyházán jó teljesítményt nyújtanak majd.



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Szerdán Nyíregyházán vendégzerepel a DVSC-TEVA a Ligakupa tavaszi kiírásának utolsó csoportkörében. A Loki már továbbjutóként várja az összecsapást, amelyen ismét a fiatalok bizonyíthatnak. A Spartacus biztos, hogy befejezi a küzdelemsorozatot, mivel egy ponttal az utolsó helyen áll. Zoran Szpisljak, a DVSC-TEVA szerb edzője úgy véli, attól még, hogy nincs tét, motiváció lehet. 

- Bízom a srácokban, hogy jó teljesítménnyel rukkolnak elő, hiszen a REAC elleni meccsen is remekül futballoztak, bebizonyították, megállják a helyüket, legyen akárki az ellenfél. Nagyon elégedett voltam velük, mondtam is nekik és az edzőtársaimnak: ha külföldön egy fiatalokból álló csapat ilyen eredményt ért el a legmagasabb osztályban szereplő együttes ellen, amely ráadásul a legerősebb kerettel állt ki, akkor ettől zengne a sajtó - nyilatkozta Zoran Szpisljak. - A Nyíregyháza elleni Ligakupa-mérkőzésnek nincs tétje, de egy fiatal játékosban mindig van motiváció. Benne van az tudat, hogy most megmutathatja, milyen teljesítményre is képes. Nem csak az eredmény fontos, hanem az is, hogy megállapítsuk, egyénileg mennyire felkészültek. Mikor máskor, ha nem ilyenkor mutatnák meg, milyen állapotban is vannak, pszichikailag felkészültek-e egy olyan összecsapásra, amelyen az ellenfél az élvonalban szerepel. Fontos, hogy maximálisan odategyék magukat, és a meccs után a szakmai stáb és a szurkolók is pozitív véleménnyel legyenek róluk. Ez kell, hogy motiválja őket. </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>SportFórum.hu <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

afca írta:


> <table style="margin: 20px 0px 15px 9px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="472"><tbody><tr><td class="oldal_alcim">Bilincsben a DVTK elnöke - tízmilliárdos csalással gyanúsítják </td></tr><tr><td class="oldal_datum">2008. február 27. 13:17</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="lead_hatter" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="486"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td style="padding-left: 12px;" width="107"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="101"><tbody><tr><td width="94">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi lesz ha bedől a Diósgyőr is? Három csapat esik ki az nb1-ből? A fradi akkor feljuthat


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

Lehet erre megy ki a játék?Visszahozni a Fradit?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

afca írta:


> Lehet erre megy ki a játék?Visszahozni a Fradit?


Van egy olyan érzésem, hogy mostantól meg fognak adni nekik minden előnyt a pályán és azon kívül is. Most már van lé...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

Afca! Úgy néz ki a csapatod idegenben szopatja a lilákat


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Gyorok </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>20 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Janos Lazok (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Janos Lazok </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>56 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Ez a UTE a bajnokjelölt?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Diosgyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Attila Simon </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Istvan Rodenbucher </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tatabanya FC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Imre Csermelyi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Lappincs </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>57 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Lappincs </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Kaposvar* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Balo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>25 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Balo </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>27 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bojan Bozovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Siofok* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Laszlo Megyesi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>72 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Laszlo Megyesi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

Nem tudtatok nyerni Nyiregyházán?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*REAC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

afca írta:


> Nem tudtatok nyerni Nyiregyházán?


Már nem volt tét egyik oldalon sem. Megint csak az ifjoncokat küldték.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Már nem volt tét egyik oldalon sem. Megint csak az ifjoncokat küldték.


 

Nem baj nekik is lehetőséget kell adni.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 27)

afca írta:


> A nyerő páros.Ezekkel akar a Fradi csatát nyerni?Tiszta röhej.


Ha az "ezekkel" Lipcsei és Lisztes akar lenni,akkor igen.Miért lenne röhej?Lipcsei a csapat egyik,hanem a legjobbja.Krisztián meg jól jöhet a csapatnak,tapasztalt,csupaszív(ellentétben 1-2 játékossal),és szükségünk van játékosra,mert alig van.Mielőtt bl-ben akarunk indulni,előszőr fel kéne jutni az nb 1-be!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Van egy olyan érzésem, hogy mostantól meg fognak adni nekik minden előnyt a pályán és azon kívül is. Most már van lé...


Miről beszélsz?Van lé???Az a pénz,amit kaptunk,kapni fogunk,az már rég nem a mienk,az APEH-é,az OTP-é,a KVI-é,stb.Az adósságainkat fizetjük belőle!Azért,hogy életben maradjon a klub.
Nem tudom milyen előnyről beszélsz.Itt az nb 2-ben is érezhető,hogy egyáltalán nem kivételeznek a Fradival,sőt.
Ez is Magyarország,irigység,egymás fúrása...
Szomorú.És most nehogy' magadra vedd!Nem akarlak támadni,csak kicsit meglepődtem most...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

filozófus írta:


> Miről beszélsz?Van lé???Az a pénz,amit kaptunk,kapni fogunk,az már rég nem a mienk,az APEH-é,az OTP-é,a KVI-é,stb.Az adósságainkat fizetjük belőle!Azért,hogy életben maradjon a klub.
> Nem tudom milyen előnyről beszélsz.Itt az nb 2-ben is érezhető,hogy egyáltalán nem kivételeznek a Fradival,sőt.
> Ez is Magyarország,irigység,egymás fúrása...
> Szomorú.És most nehogy' magadra vedd!Nem akarlak támadni,csak kicsit meglepődtem most...



Éppen ezért mondom, a halott lóba (vagy mibe) mindenki belerúg mégegyet. Most meg majd mindenki gyűlik a pénzre, mint a légy a dögre.
Azért emlékeztetnélek arra, hogy amikor az nb1-ben játszottatok, nemegyszer tetten érhető volt ez a kivételezett státusz, remélem ezt nem tagadod, mert ha igen, akkor tényleg nincs értelme erről tovább beszélni.
Én nem irigykedek egy cseppet sem, jussatok fel, nyerjetek, induljatok a BL -ben, meg a táblán, itt a pálya csináljátok, sok sikert hozzá!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 27)

Na azt se mondjátok, hogy az véletlen, hogy megint a lilákkal sorsoltak össze minket a ligakupában. Ilyen véletlenek nincsenek!

*Budapest, február 27., 21.33* Egy hét alatt lejátsszák a Ligakupa negyeddöntőit. 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">




</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr>  <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Mint ismeretes, a ma esti két mérkőzéssel vége a Ligakupa tavaszi csoportmeccseinek. A folytatásban sor kerül néhány érdekes mérkőzésre, ezek közül is kiemelkedik az Újpest-DVSC párosítás.

*A negyeddöntők (március 5.-március 12.)*
BFC-Siófok - Győri ETO
ZTE FC- Paks FC
REAC - MTK Budapest
Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Éppen ezért mondom, a halott lóba (vagy mibe) mindenki belerúg mégegyet. Most meg majd mindenki gyűlik a pénzre, mint a légy a dögre.
> Azért emlékeztetnélek arra, hogy amikor az nb1-ben játszottatok, nemegyszer tetten érhető volt ez a kivételezett státusz, remélem ezt nem tagadod, mert ha igen, akkor tényleg nincs értelme erről tovább beszélni.
> Én nem irigykedek egy cseppet sem, jussatok fel, nyerjetek, induljatok a BL -ben, meg a táblán, itt a pálya csináljátok, sok sikert hozzá!


Kivételeztek mindenkivel,csak nem egy időben.Csak megemlíteném,hogy pl. Kassai Viktor rendszeresen Fradit súlytó ítéleteket hoz(ott).Pedig szerintem ő a legjobb magyar bíró most,kár.De ezek már olyan régen voltak,hogy egy esetet sem tudok mondani,olyat sem,amikor más csapatokkal kivételeztek,mostanában(2 éve)meg nem nézek nb1-et,így nem tudom,mi folyik.Van nagyobb probléma is,mint ez a kérdés.Az újságoknak meg nem hiszek...
Amúgy a magyar bíráskodás olyan szar,hogy el tudom képzelni,bénaságból ítéltek,ítélnek rosszul.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

Pisti,ez a sorsolás egyszerűen pech.Vagy az uppénak vagy nektek.Majd kiderül.Remélem az uppénak lesz az utólag 
Ha kiveritek őket,akkor szerintem már csak az MTK vagy a Győr lehet,aki útját állhatja a kupagyőzelmeteknek.Bár én ezt a Ligakupát nem tartom semmire,nem tudom,Te hogy vagy vele?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

filozófus írta:


> Kivételeztek mindenkivel,csak nem egy időben.Csak megemlíteném,hogy pl. Kassai Viktor rendszeresen Fradit súlytó ítéleteket hoz(ott).Pedig szerintem ő a legjobb magyar bíró most,kár.De ezek már olyan régen voltak,hogy egy esetet sem tudok mondani,olyat sem,amikor más csapatokkal kivételeztek,mostanában(2 éve)meg nem nézek nb1-et,így nem tudom,mi folyik.Van nagyobb probléma is,mint ez a kérdés.Az újságoknak meg nem hiszek...
> Amúgy a magyar bíráskodás olyan szar,hogy el tudom képzelni,bénaságból ítéltek,ítélnek rosszul.


Ne viccelj már, Kassai? Nem emléxel 2005 nov.27.-re?

Ez már eddig hat bajnoki pont a veszteséglistán, de még csak most jön a java… Olyan nyilvánvaló tévedéseket ill. csalássorozatot (ha valaki ekkorákat téved, vezessen inkább meccseket a BLASZ-ban, vagy a megyékben!), amit *Kassai* *Viktor* produkált a november 27-i *Ferencváros*–DVSC összecsapáson, még a magyar élvonalban is ritkán látni! Az RTL Klub jóvoltából több millióan figyelhették megdöbbenéssel és hitetlenkedve a bíró „áldásos” ténykedését… Az NS másnapi egész oldalas címlapja *Kassai* *Viktor* fotójával együtt óriási ingyenreklámot adott a meccs negatív főszereplőjének, a nemzetközi porondon is foglalkoztatott játékvezetőnek. Sőt, arcképe azóta még a mobilra is letölthető a bizonyos körökben rendkívül népszerű „sporinak”… Íme az NS-tudósítás lényege: „Súlyos bírói *tévedések* fosztották meg a LOKI-t a három ponttól: *Kassai*–DVSC 0–0… Még Puhl Sándor, az MLSZ alelnöke is csak tehetetlen dühöt érzett, amikor *Kassai* *Viktor* nyilvánvaló tévedései kapcsán szót kért.” Tény, hogy az NS-idézet ennyire egyértelmű volt: „A bíró kritikán aluli teljesítménye az Üllői úton vendégeskedő *Debrecen* számára súlyos bajnoki pontokba került: a LOKI mindkét meg nem adott gólja szabályos körülmények között született, a hajrában pedig Sidibe elhúzott a hazai kapus, Szűcs Lajos mellett, tíz méterről kapura lőtt, de a bevetődő Budovinszky kezéről szögletre pattant a labda…” S a bírói reakció e sorok írója szerint: *Kassai* a nyilvánvaló, úgymond 100 %-os kezezésért büntető helyett – szögletet ítélt, no, persze nem a Fradi, hanem fantasztikus helyzetfelismeréssel a LOKI javára… 
Újabb két pont lett elcsalva a Debrecentől, ez már nyolc, talán gombócból is sok. De még egyáltalán nem a vége! Egy héttel később a Bp. Honvédot otthonukban 6–1-re lemosták a pályáról Sándor Tamásék, az ilyen egyoldalú meccs bírói szempontból nézve semlegesnek tekinthető. Itt ugyanis hiába adott Makai János játékvezető egy kacagtató büntetőt a Honvédnak, azt 5–0-ás hazai vezetésnél tette, s ez így már nem sok vizet zavart a végeredmény kialakításánál… 
Végül jött a december 10-i utolsó forduló: ha nyer az idén még NB I-ben veretlen DVSC Pápán, a biztos kiesőnek tűnő és nyeretlenül sereghajtó hazaiak pályáján, úgy még őszi bajnok is lehet a címvédő! Hogy nem lett, arról most nem Bede, Fábián vagy éppen *Kassai*, hanem Megyebíró játékvezető gondoskodott a 88. percben… Idézet az NS-ből: „Máté próbálta fedezni a labdát, Kincsessel csatázott, aki elesett, és a bíró meglepetésre 11-est ítélt. A büntetőt Kovrig értékesítette, 3–3.” Hogy is állunk?! Újabb két bajnoki pont elvétele az őszi szezonban…


----------



## afca (2008 Február 28)

Jól elvoltatok Filozófus kollégával.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 28)

filozófus írta:


> Ha az "ezekkel" Lipcsei és Lisztes akar lenni,akkor igen.Miért lenne röhej?Lipcsei a csapat egyik,hanem a legjobbja.Krisztián meg jól jöhet a csapatnak,tapasztalt,csupaszív(ellentétben 1-2 játékossal),és szükségünk van játékosra,mert alig van.Mielőtt bl-ben akarunk indulni,előszőr fel kéne jutni az nb 1-be!


 

Szerintem ha Lipcsei a csapat legjobbja akkor milyen a gyengéje?Nehogy megharagudj de nálam Lipcsei egy nulla Lisztessel egyetemben.Nem kellene erőlltetni szerintem egyiket sem.Az új tulaj ezek szerint szereti a focit csak nem ért hozzá.Fiatalitani kellene és szép lassan hagyni az öregeket kikopni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

afca írta:


> Szerintem ha Lipcsei a csapat legjobbja akkor milyen a gyengéje?Nehogy megharagudj de nálam Lipcsei egy nulla Lisztessel egyetemben.Nem kellene erőlltetni szerintem egyiket sem.Az új tulaj ezek szerint szereti a focit csak nem ért hozzá.Fiatalitani kellene és szép lassan hagyni az öregeket kikopni.



Lipcsei is, Lisztes is jó játékos volt a maga idejében, de a mostani fradi már nem róluk fog szólni, ha komolyak a skót tervei, amit a nyilvánosságnak tálalt. Csak tudod, az nbII. keleti csoportból kijelenteni, hogy 3 év múlva cél a BL főtábla, hát hogyis mondjam, kicsit merésznek tűnik. De mint mondtam korábban , úgy legyen , a BL-ben a fradinak fogok szurkolni!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

_Pisti:_
Először is,szeretném tudni,hogy a beidézett cikknek mi a forrása.
Az ns-ről meg ne beszéljünk,az egy vicc,sajnos ez Nemzeti Sport a neve,de inkább nemzetietlen...
Kiemeltél egy estet,amikor nem a Fradi kárára tévedett Kassai,úgy vélem több oldalt be tudnál idézni,amikor az FTC ellen...de felesleges ezzel a témával foglalkozni,mert tárgytalan,időszerűtlen.
_afca:_
Igen,fiatalítani kellene,de nem most!Most fel kell jutni,nem kísérletezgetni,hogy melyik fiatal milyen teljesítményt nyújtana.Erre *most* nincs idő.
Petiről annyit,hogy egy nulla játékos nem lett volna alapember a Portóban.
Idézet a wikipédiából:
1995-ben leigazolta a világhírű FC Porto, amelyben sérüléséig klasszis teljesítményt nyújtott. Sérülése után nem adta fel és 1997-ben illetve 2000-ben ismét visszatért az Üllői útra és azóta a Ferencvárost erősíti. Az 1992-es KEK sorozat gólkirálya! Albert Flórián után a második legeredményesebb Fradi játékos, az UEFA kupában pedig senki nem játszott annyi meccset az FTC-ből, mint ő. Az 58-szoros magyar válogatott játékos négyszer lett magyar bajnok, hatszor kupagyőztes, míg a Szuper Kupának háromszor örülhetett. Tavaly ősszel ötszázadszor ölthette magára a zöld-fehér mezt - a jubileumot gólpasszal tette emlékezetessé. Még mindig a Ferencváros egyik vezéregyénisége, az NB II-ben ő végzett a kanadai tabella élén, elsősorban gólpasszainak köszönhetően. Nyáron felmerült benne, hogy abbahagyja, de végül úgy döntött, folytatja, és reményei szerint kiharcolja az élvonalba jutást.
Krisztián:
Az 1990-es évek és az ezredforduló egyik legjobb magyar focistája. A Stuttgarttal német kupa-győztes és KEK- döntős lesz. 2001 nyarától az Werder Bremen játékosa.A csapattal bajnoki címet szerez a 2003-2004-es idényben. Sajnálatos sérüléséig a csapat összes (30) mérkőzésen pályára lépett, egyedüliként a brémaiak közül.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

filozófus írta:


> Pisti,ez a sorsolás egyszerűen pech.Vagy az uppénak vagy nektek.Majd kiderül.Remélem az uppénak lesz az utólag
> Ha kiveritek őket,akkor szerintem már csak az MTK vagy a Győr lehet,aki útját állhatja a kupagyőzelmeteknek.Bár én ezt a Ligakupát nem tartom semmire,nem tudom,Te hogy vagy vele?



Szerintem az "erős" utánpótlással rendelkező csapatoknak jó a ligakupa, ahol az fiatalok jobban fejlődhetnek, mint az nbIII-ban. Én úgy vagyok vele, hogy minden Loki mezben játszó csapat érdekel, még ha a ligakupában játszik is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

Filozófus kolléga, fel ne húzd már magad, nem ér annyit az egész 
Korábban megegyeztünk, hogy ezen a fórumon haverok vagyunk.
(csak jól esik egy kicsit csipkelődni )


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

Inkább váltsunk más témára:
<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
A tavaszi szezon előtt sajtótájékoztatót tartottak az újpesti vezetők, amelyen többek között bejelentették, hogy céljaik között az is szerepel, hogy tízezren legyenek a Megyeri úti meccseken
- Bízunk benne, hogy egyre többen lesznek kint a meccseinken - _mondta Sallói._ - A csapat szereplése hozza ki az embereket a meccsekre, a mostani nézőszám annak a visszajelzése, hogy a drukkereink értékelték, hogy megfelelően próbáltuk megerősíteni a játékoskeretet. Bízzunk benne, hogy két hét múlva az MTK ellen - amely meccs döntően befolyásolja majd az aranyéremért folytatott harc kimenetelét - még többen lesznek, és hogy az azután következő, Honvéd elleni rangadónkon már valóban tízezren lesznek kint a Megyeri úton. Az első meccs nézőszáma megerősített bennünket abban, hogy folytatnunk kell a megkezdett munkát.


egy kép a héten készült

*(s.z.)*


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

A skótról annyit,hogy azt mondta,3 év múlva szeretné,ha a bl-ben játszanánk,szeretné,nem azt mondta,hogy biztos benne!Ne felejtsük el,brit mentalitás,pozitív hozzáállás,stb.Ők nem magyarok,hál' istennek...Azt mondani,hogy nem ért a focihoz,elég merész,nézz csak utána,hogy mit tett le eddig az asztalra,persze csak,ha akarod!
Csak halkan mondom,hogy mi Fradi-szurkolók,azért reálisan nézzük a dolgot,kicsit mosolygunk a dolgon,mert mi itt élünk,a közepében,nem kívülállóként látjuk a dolgot.A szarból ilyen hamar nem fogunk várat építeni,teljesen tisztában vagyunk az esélyekkel.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Filozófus kolléga, fel ne húzd már magad, nem ér annyit az egész
> Korábban megegyeztünk, hogy ezen a fórumon haverok vagyunk.
> (csak jól esik egy kicsit csipkelődni )


Ugyan Pisti,ne gondold,hogy felhúztam magam!Még nem ismersz,nem akarom,hogy megtudjátok,milyen,mikor felhúzom magam
Csipkelődj csak nyugodtan,viszont ne hidd,hogy nem veszem fel a kesztyűt:555:
És remélem,hogy haverok vagyunk és maradunk


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

Egyre hülyébb a Sallói...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

Mit gondoltok a Tatabánya ügyről?Ez is csak nálunk...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

A Sheffied egy furcsa gólt kapott az FA kupában. Az 50. mp-től érdekes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gkqee4sAGU


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 28)

filozófus írta:


> Mit gondoltok a Tatabánya ügyről?Ez is csak nálunk...


Szánalmas. Állítólag az amerikai tulaj a Kouma-ért tőlünk kapott lóvét is lenyúlta. Állítólag 500 szurkoló jár a meccsekre. Pedig annak idején mekkora csapat volt a Tatabánya!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 28)

Most Zuhanyhíradó Sport1!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 28)

*A DVTK cáfolja, hogy veszélyben lenne a klub*



A DVTK cáfol


A Diósgyőr élvonalbeli labdarúgócsapata közleményben cáfolta, hogy veszélybe került volna a klub működése egyik korábbi tulajdonosának szerdai őrizetbe vétele miatt.
"Az NB I-ben szereplő DVTK Borsodi labdarúgócsapat működtetője a Diósgyőr FC Kft. Ennek a társaságnak volt korábban az egyik tulajdonosa H. Ferenc. Mivel H. Ferencnek több mint egy éve semmi köze nincs a DVTK-hoz és a működtető gazdasági társasághoz, nem került veszélybe a futballklub" - áll az egyesület közleményében.

A DVTK egyúttal leszögezi, minden olyan feltevés, amely összefüggést keres a letartóztatott férfi és a futballklub között, teljességgel alaptalan és jelentős kárt okoz a miskolci labdarúgásnak.

A Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda szerdán négy embert vett őrizetbe bérleti szerződéseken alapuló tízmilliárd forintos csalás miatt. A gyanúsítottak között van H. Ferenc, a diósgyőri klub korábbi résztulajdonosa is, akinek - sajtóinformációk szerint - vagyonvédelmi cége biztosítja több élvonalbeli labdarúgócsapat mérkőzéseit, illetve a magyar válogatott találkozóit. 





STOP


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

újabb kiöregedő játékos az Ajaxban? Patrick Kluivert levezet:

A francia Lille támadója, Patrick Kluivert kijelentette, hogy nevelőegyesületében, az Ajaxban fejezné be pályafutását. A 31 éves holland játékos 2004 óta nem találja magát, azóta már négy együttesben is megfordult, és kisebb-nagyobb problémák miatt összesen 59 mérkőzésen tudott pályára lépni. 
A korábbi 79-szeres válogatott labdarúgó az Ajaxban és a Barcelonában töltötte legszebb éveit.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Ez mind igaz.

Kluivert, akinek szerződése a Lille-nél e bajnokság végén lejár, nálunk szeretné befejezni pályafutását, és bízik abban, hogy nálunk erre lelkesen fognak reagálni. Az biztos, hogy jobban jártunk volna vele, mint Urzaíz-zel, de félek, igazán hasznunkra már nem lehet. Persze, ha megelégszik azzal, hogy az edzéseken lesz fontos, és fizetési igényeit is eszerint mérsékli.

http://get.to/ajaxhirek


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Mi lesz, elmossa a vihar a hétvégi meccseket?
Afca nálatok mi a helyzet, közelít már a vihar?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Esik az eső.De viharról nem tudok.Remélem nem lessz.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Győrben játszotok igaz?Nehéz meccs lessz.Nyernetek kell.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Viharveszély: elmarad egy Bundesliga-meccs.

Viharveszély miatt elmarad a szombatra kiírt Energie Cottbus-VfB Stuttgart német bajnoki labdarúgó-mérkőzés. 

A cottbusi városháza - mint a stadion tulajdonosa - bejelentette, hogy mivel az előrejelzések szerint egy nap múlva 130 km/órás szél fog tombolni a térségben, nem engedélyezi a találkozó lebonyolítását. A sereghajtó Cottbus és a címvédő Stuttgart összecsapása eredetileg szombaton 15:30 órakor kezdődött volna.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

afca írta:


> Győrben játszotok igaz?Nehéz meccs lessz.Nyernetek kell.


Ugorj át Győrbe , szurkolj a fiúknak 
Én nem megyek, nagyon messze van.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Ugorj át Győrbe , szurkolj a fiúknak
> Én nem megyek, nagyon messze van.



Hú de király csatolmányokat dobott ki nekem a gép !!!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Hú de király csatolmányokat dobott ki nekem a gép !!!


 

Ha hiszed ha nem ezek az én képeim.Csak a múltkor tűntek el.Most meg kisértenek.Szinte hihetetlen.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Szkukalek ügyében a FIFA-hoz fordul a Fradi </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Az FTC hivatalos állásfoglalást kért az MLSZ-től.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A Ferencváros a vasárnapi bajnoki meccsre biztonsági okokból nem nevezi a labdarúgót, nehogy később adminisztrációs okok miatt ebből bármilyen gondja akadjon. 



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Mint arról beszámoltunk, a szükséges játékengedély jelenleg a Ferencvárosnál van, amelyet a szövetségek adtak ki, azonban vélhetően adminisztrációs hibák miatt olyan dokumentumokra alapozva, amelyek hiányosak, mert azon nem szerepel a játékos legutóbbi klubjának neve (Dunaszerdahely), ahol csak kölcsönben volt. Szkukalek Igor korábbi klubjai nem tájékoztatták arról a játékost, hogy ez gondot jelenthet az esetleges új igazolásnál, ezért a labdarúgó jóhiszeműen járt el ezen iratok beadásánál. 

Az FTC az MLSZ-hez fordult hivatalos állásfoglalásért az ügyben, de hétfőn a FIFA-nál is megteszi a szükséges lépéseket az Üllői úti klub. </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

afca írta:


> Ha hiszed ha nem ezek az én képeim.Csak a múltkor tűntek el.Most meg kisértenek.Szinte hihetetlen.



Kérdeztem a Golyót hogy mik ezek, de biztos nem olvas minket, mert nem igazán reagált


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Szkukalek már játszott régebben a fradiban nem?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Szkukalek már játszott régebben a fradiban nem?


 

Játszott.Nem tudom megint miért ragaszkodik hozzá a Fradi.Nem igen megy neki.A DAC Dunaszerdahelynek sem kellett már.Pedig a DAC sem egy nagy szám.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Február 29)

Ha hiszed afca,ha nem,Igor segíthet a csapatnak
Amúgy a Fradi mindig is meghálálta azt,ha sokat tett érte egy labdarúgó,ezért is van nálunk Igor szerintem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Most kezdődik a zte dózsa. Remélem szopnak a lilák.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

filozófus írta:


> Ha hiszed afca,ha nem,Igor segíthet a csapatnak
> Amúgy a Fradi mindig is meghálálta azt,ha sokat tett érte egy labdarúgó,ezért is van nálunk Igor szerintem.


 

Én elhiszem amit irsz csak azt nem értem miért ilyen játékosokat vesz a Fradi ha komoly tervei vannak.Az én szememben ezek mind alacsony szinvonalú játékosok.Vagy öregek akikre már épiteni nem lehet.Nagyon kellene a Fradiba a vércsere.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Akkor Tököli miért nincs nálatok? Ő is sokat tett a fradiért. Még a fejét is lerúgták a szurkolók, ő mégis a fradit akarta


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Vezet a zete!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Szűcs is csinállta a cirkuszt a Debrecen elleni meccs után amikor a szurkolók megkergették őket.Én nem értem hogy lehet a kedvenc csapatom játékosait inzultállni?Akkor minek mennek ki a meccsre?
Semmi bajom a Fradival félre ne érts.Csak nekem ez magas..


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Vezet a zete!!!!!!!!!



Csak a Zete alééééééé.. :-D:-D
De régen is volt mikor ünnepeltük a bajnoki címet..
aztán..... Koplárovics Béééééééééééééééééllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :-D:-D


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

2:0 !!!! :d


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Részeredmény:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Imad Zatara </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>15 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> Csak a Zete alééééééé.. :-D:-D
> De régen is volt mikor ünnepeltük a bajnoki címet..
> aztán..... Koplárovics Béééééééééééééééééllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :-D:-D



ÁÁÁÁ, új kolléga a fedélzeten, légy üdvözölve.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

*Gólszerző:* Zatara (14.), Waltner (18.)

Köszi az üdvözletet! Szia Mindenki!


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Részeredmény:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Imad Zatara </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>15 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Robert Waltner </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> Csak a Zete alééééééé.. :-D:-D
> De régen is volt mikor ünnepeltük a bajnoki címet..
> aztán..... Koplárovics Béééééééééééééééééllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :-D:-D


 
Szia légy üdvözölve.Remélem sűrűn idetalállsz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Teccik ahogy a kis Knézy szurkálja Urbányi Pityeszt


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

afca írta:


> Szia légy üdvözölve.Remélem sűrűn idetalállsz.



Köszi-köszi! 

milyen jó is lenne, ha több tehetségesebb magyar játékos lenne idehaza :

elszomorodom mikor pl ezt a Zte kezdőt látom:

1 Vlaszák
16 Máté P.
22 Miljatovics
6 Botis
4 Vulin
20 Zatara
10 Davidov
7 Molnár B.
19 Koplárovics
9 Waltner
21 Meyé

*Vezetőedző:*
Szlavko Petrovics

ne értsetek félre, nem támadok senkit, csak.... najó lehet ez az én balgaságom..


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Vége annak a fránya holtszezonnak!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> Köszi-köszi!
> 
> milyen jó is lenne, ha több tehetségesebb magyar játékos lenne idehaza :
> 
> ...



Minden "nagy" csapatnál az utánpótlást kellene erőltetni. Persze ez már lerágott csont.
Az uppe sora sem jobb!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Azért nálunk valamivel jobb a helyzet, és próbálgatjuk a saját nevelésű fiatalokat is.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

Igen-igen ez kellene!
Talán valami azért elkezdődött, mostanában rengeteg fiatal kap lehetőséget külföldi csapatokban. És ha tételezzük fel egy-kettő befut és végre "Nagy" sztárrá válna akkor talán ismét lenne példakép.. és így több tehetséges srácra lelnénk a magyar pályákon 

tudom most az jön, ébredj fel


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Persze van ellenpélda is, nézd meg pl. az Arsenal-t. Csak annyi lóvéért ami nálunk van csak a hulladékot kapjuk.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

*Gólszerző:* Zatara (14.), Waltner (18.), Meyé (43.)

ebből még tekintélyes zakó is lehet    

Hajrá ZeTeee!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

3:0 !!!!!
Így játszik egy bajnokcsapat?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

Ez a Bajnokjelölt?????Ma megszégyenül a rettenetes UTE.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

afca írta:


> Ez a Bajnokjelölt?????Ma megszégyenül a rettenetes UTE.



az a baj a magyar fociban, hogy szinte mindegyik csapat bajnokjelőlt..
nincs olyan mint a Skótoknál, hogy van kb 2 kiemelkedő csapat..aki "húzza" a többieket... ez egy nagy állóvíz....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Afca , a kollégád ilyenkor mit mond?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> az a baj a magyar fociban, hogy szinte mindegyik csapat bajnokjelőlt..
> nincs olyan mint a Skótoknál, hogy van kb 2 kiemelkedő csapat..aki "húzza" a többieket... ez egy nagy állóvíz....


Csak az ute mindig a holtszezonban nyeri a bajnokságot


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

4:1 Apáám ez nem igaz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

Még a végén odaülök a tv elé


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> Még a végén odaülök a tv elé



Hidd el megéri! A hab a tortán Urbányi nyilatkozata lesz.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Hidd el megéri! A hab a tortán Urbányi nyilatkozata lesz.



rábeszéltél...
majd előjönnek a jó kis zalai emlékel a stadiont látván...
mindig jó hangulat uralkodott a lelátón... 
ez úton is puszilom a szotyiárus lányt akitől mindig vásároltam a pörkölt napraszotyit 

a tatabánya-fradi után befejeztem a meccs-re járást.. kb 2005-ben lehetett


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Várpalotai vagy és zete szurker?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Ez ellen a zete ellen nekünk is qva nehéz lesz. Remélem addig leeresztenek.


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Várpalotai vagy és zete szurker?



igen, Palotai vagyok, hát hogy vérbeli Zete drukker lennék azt azér nem mondanám, de sokat jártam ki a meccseira mikor fősulisok voltunk...

A Palotai bányász sajna nem elégítette a ki a foci igényeimet.. most sem.. 
ahogy a nagy klasszikus... "kell egy csapat" :-D


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

És mi volt a Tatabánya -Fradin 2005-ben?


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> És mi volt a Tatabánya -Fradin 2005-ben?



Sajnos nem foci.... 

lézengés a pályán... füttykoncert végig..
aztán balhé a kijáratnál...:555:
kb 1-1,5 órát vártunk mire ki lehetett menni a stadionból


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

azt a Zip file-t egyik beírásomnál ki tette oda? 
lehet nagyon kezdő a kérdés.. de fura, mert én nem


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

Átvágtalak, nincs Urbányi nyilatkozat, nem vállalta, erre már ő sem tud semmit mondani.
Nem te rakod oda a csatolmányokat, ahogy én sem. Már kérdeztem a technikai munkatársat miért van ez. De legalább nem reklám


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca , a kollégád ilyenkor mit mond?


 
Szerintem borogatják.Ez a UTE nagyon gyenge.Szépen játszott a ZTE.Megérdemelték.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Február 29)

afca írta:


> Szerintem borogatják.Ez a UTE nagyon gyenge.Szépen játszott a ZTE.Megérdemelték.



Valóban, jó kis összerakott csapat ez. 
Csak nehogy holnap mi is így járjunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

sirpg írta:


> Még a végén odaülök a tv elé


 

Az egyik volt munkatársam Várpalotai volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Imad Zatara </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>15 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Robert Waltner </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Roguy Meye </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Imad Zatara </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tibor Tisza </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">A ZTE lefocizta az Újpestet </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Soproni Liga, 17. forduló: ZTE-Újpest 4-1 (3-0) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A télen szerződtett palesztin-svéd kettős állampolgárságú Imad Zatara duplázni tudott Urbányi István (fotó) csapata ellen.



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Bár az Újpest sem kezdett rosszul, a 18. percben már 2-0-ra vezetett a hazai csapat. A 15. percben Waltner Róbert mentett meg labdát a jobb oldalon, csinált egy cselt befelé, majd remek ütemben gurított középre. Az érkező Imad Zatara első lövését ugyan még védte Balajcza Szabolcs, de a palesztin-svéd légiós négy méterről a kapuba fejelte a felperdülő kipattanót. Alig később Roguy Meyé ívelt kapu elé jobb oldalról egy labdát, amelyet a két védő között felugró Waltner bólintott a hálóba. Az első játékrész legjobbja, Meyé aztán góllal koronázta meg teljesítményét, a 43. percben lefutotta Juhár Tamást, majd 13 méterről Balajcza kapujába gurított. 

A fordulást követően váratlan lehetőséghez jutott az Újpest, az 54. percben Tisza Tibor lőhetett büntetőt Waltner kezezése miatt. A 11-est Vlaszák Géza hárította, de Tisza közeli ismétlésével szemben már tehetetlennek bizonyult a Zalaegerszegre télen visszatérő portás. Hamar visszaállította a háromgólos különbséget a ZTE, alig három perccel később Zatara vágta az ötös jobb sarkáról kapásból a rövid alsóba Milan Davidov beadását. 

A hátralévő időben már nem változott az eredmény, Szlavko Petrovics együttese megérdemelt győzelmet aratott a védekezéssel egyelőre hadilábon álló Újpest felett. 

*Soproni Liga, 17. forduló: 

Zalagegerszegi TE-Újpest FC 4-1 (3-0) 
Gólok:* Zatara (15., 57.), Waltner (18.), Meyé (43.), ill. Tisza (54.) 
*ZTE:* Vlaszák - Máté, Miljatovics, Botis, Vulin (Kocsárdi, 78.)- Zatara (Horváth A., 87.), Molnár B., Davidov, Koplárovics - Waltner, Meyé (Balázs Zs., 72.) 
*Újpest:* Balajcza - Böjte, Korcsmár, Juhár, Sadjo (Hajdú N., 71.) - Tisza, Foxi (Ebala, 83.), Bozics, Radulovics - Kovács Z. (Moldovan, 60.), Dourandi</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_iro vAlign=top align=left width="100%">SportFórum.hu</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</IMG>


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

*Nem kegyelmezett a ZTE az Újpestnek az NB I-ben*



*Kiütötte a Zalaegerszeg az Újpestet.*


A labdarúgó NB I 17. fordulójának nyitómérkőzésén a ZTE hazai pályán már az első félidőben elintézte a pocsékul játszó lila-fehéreket, mivel Zatara, Waltner (képünkön) és Meyé góljával már 3-0-ra vezetett a szünetben.





​
A második játékrészben Tisza még szépített, ám Zatara ismét betalált, beállítva ezzel a 4-1-es zalaegerszegi győzelmet hozó végeredményt.

www.bulvarsport.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Február 29)

ZTE 2007-2008


----------



## sirpg (2008 Február 29)

ez a kép nagyon ott van :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

bajusz máister :-D:-D


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

Afca! Nem is említetted, hogy a DAC dubaji befektetők kezébe került.


----------



## vadeger (2008 Március 1)

Nagyon jó ötlet! A gazdag olajsejkeknek kell eladni a csapatokat, úgysem tuják már mire költeni a pénzüket. Mert nekünk a pénzük elég volna.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 1)

afca:
"Én elhiszem amit irsz csak azt nem értem miért ilyen játékosokat vesz a Fradi ha komoly tervei vannak.Az én szememben ezek mind alacsony szinvonalú játékosok.Vagy öregek akikre már épiteni nem lehet.Nagyon kellene a Fradiba a vércsere."
Ne kérdezd,miért.Vagyis ne tőlem,attól a fasz Berkitől kéne megkérdezni.Hogy takarodna a ...
Pisti:
"Akkor Tököli miért nincs nálatok? Ő is sokat tett a fradiért. Még a fejét is lerúgták a szurkolók, ő mégis a fradit akarta"
Mert nem tudtak megegyezni a Berkivel,gondolom Töki azt hitte mikor jött,hogy fel fogunk jutni.Élvonalban akart játszani,meg hát normális körülmények között,bár szerintem a Paks nem az a csapat,ahol ki akart kötni.Ps,azért fejbe nem rúgták,akkor már nem nagyon játszana
afca:
"Szűcs is csinállta a cirkuszt a Debrecen elleni meccs után amikor a szurkolók megkergették őket.Én nem értem hogy lehet a kedvenc csapatom játékosait inzultállni?Akkor minek mennek ki a meccsre?
Semmi bajom a Fradival félre ne érts.Csak nekem ez magas.."
Én sem értem,a többség nem ilyen.Van 1-2 őrült idióta,esetleg alkoholos befolyásoltság alatt,elöbb cselekszik,minthogy gondolkodna.Mindenhol vannak ilyenek...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 1)

Szép volt Zete!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

Na, mi is zakóztunk Győrben. Nem voltunk nagyon szarok, mint tegnap a dózsa, nem jött össze semmi, győzelmet persze nem érdemeltünk. A tizi kamu volt, nekünk pedig egyet nem adtak meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Nem is említetted, hogy a DAC dubaji befektetők kezébe került.


 
Ez igaz csak a befektetőt még nem látta senki.Meg a pénzt sem.Kamu az egész.Minden csak papiron van.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tatabanya FC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Balazs Granat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>53 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Norbert Szilagyi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>57 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Bagoly </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>73 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Akos Lippai (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>77 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Dosso </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Stark (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>37 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Daniel Volgyi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>52 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Szilard Domanyik </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Czvitkovics </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>88 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Kaposvar* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nikolics </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jozsef Kanta </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Balo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>28 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Siofok* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Diosgyor* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jozsef Magasfoldi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>24 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jozsef Magasfoldi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Vilmos Melczer </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Vilmos Melczer </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>88 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

Nem tudtatok nyerni Győrben?Elengedtétek a nagy lehetőséget.MTK-x UTE kikapott erre ti is.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Valóban, jó kis összerakott csapat ez.
> Csak nehogy holnap mi is így járjunk.


 
Hát kedves Pisti,sajnos így jártunk!No de fel a fejjel!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát kedves Pisti,sajnos így jártunk!No de fel a fejjel!!!!



Nem baj van ilyen Boniem. Az itthoni rangadókat hozni kell és nem lesz gond. 
Tegnap egyébként már rossz előérzetem volt az esti meccs után.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

*A FIFA elfogadja a doppingkódexet*



A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elfogadja a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) doppingkódexét.
<!-- Adserver zone (write): 46624, Adverticum_Billboard_metro_45 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(46624,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=46624&ord=x8Ib1Oq1Tq6Wq5Jv6D&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php%3Fact%3Dgmp%26catid%3D7" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

Kattintson a hirdetésre!</xlat>" /></NOSCRIPT>​A ratifikálásra a FIFA májusi kongresszusán kerül sor. A kódexet - amely tartalmazza többek között a nemzetközileg elfogadott eltiltások mértékét, illetve előírja, hogy a versenyzőknek meg kell jelölniük, egy adott időpontban hol tartózkodnak - 2009. január elsejétől alkalmazzák majd a futballisták. A kódex elfogadása a feltétele annak, hogy egy sportág szerepelhessen az olimpia műsorán.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

afca írta:


> *A FIFA elfogadja a doppingkódexet*
> 
> 
> Egy két nagy csapatnál kiderülnének turpisságok az tuti, bár itt már akkora lóvék vannak, hogy el tudják simítani.
> Állítólag Ronaldo is azért olyan sérülékeny a brazilok szerint, mert a PSV ben mérték nélkül kapta a dózist, ettől olyan izomtömege lett, amit a lassabban fejlődő ínszalagjai nem bírtak el.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

Én is hallottam a Ronaldó ügyről.Gondolod,hogy a gyenge Holland ligába doppingolták volna Ronaldót?Én nem hiszem.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

ZTE-induló


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

Afca, felétek is járt Emma?

Romokban az Üllői úti székház tetőszerkezete.



​ <További képek>​ 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Az országon átsöprő, Emma névre keresztelt orkán az NB I-es meccseket szerencsére "békén hagyta", ám több más épület mellett jelentős károkat okozott a Ferencváros Üllői úti létesítményében. Az erős szélvihar megbontotta és felgyűrte az FTC klubházának tetőszerkezetét, amelyből egy darab a parkolóra is hullott.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

Nem tudom ki volt az a ,,csaj,, de kijugatta a redőnyeimet.Hogy rohadjon meg.Buta egy idő volt ma.Csak úgy ömlött a jég.Remélem már vége.Most meg egyre hidegebbet mond a meteorológus.Úgy látszik még nem jön a tavasz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 1)

afca írta:


> Nem tudom ki volt az a ,,csaj,, de kijugatta a redőnyeimet.Hogy rohadjon meg.Buta egy idő volt ma.Csak úgy ömlött a jég.Remélem már vége.Most meg egyre hidegebbet mond a meteorológus.Úgy látszik még nem jön a tavasz.


Szerencsére minket elkerült idáig, csak az eső estt.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerencsére minket elkerült idáig, csak az eső estt.


 
Nálunk katasztrofális volt a helyzet.Ép jöttem haza Dunaszerdahelyről a feleségemmel.Csak lépésben tudtunk jönni kb 5cm vastagon állt az apró jég az úton.Közben meg rettenetesen fújt a szél és megállás nélkül szakadt a jég.Durva 40 percig tartott de kurvára elég volt belőle.Most meg meg kell fagyni olyan hideg van.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerencsére minket elkerült idáig, csak az eső estt.


Nálunk qrva nagy vihar meg jégeső volt.Ráadásul dolgoznunk kellett kint,szóval eléggé eláztunk stb.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 1)

Kibaszott nagy jégdarabok voltak nálunk is afca!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

filozófus írta:


> Kibaszott nagy jégdarabok voltak nálunk is afca!


 

Mit melózol,hogy olyan időben is kint voltál?Rosszabb idő volt mint az UTE


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=670 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head>Halmosi a 10. legjobb Championship játékos</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width=55>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" background=skins/stripes.gif border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_body_body>*Egy minden részletre kiterjedő felmérésen alapuló statisztika adatai szerint Halmosi Péter jelenleg az angol másodosztály tizedik legjobb játékosa. *
Az angol első és másodosztály játékosainak teljesítményét az úgynevezett Actim Index rangsorolja. Ennek kiszámításakor az egyes játékosok góljait, gólpasszait, pályán töltött perceit, passzait, szereléseit, valamint csapatának győzelmeit veszik alapul. A statisztikák alapján egy hétről-hétre változó rangsort adnak ki, amely így mindig a pontvadászat aktuális legjobbjait mutatja.
A legutóbbi fordulót követően a Plymouth csapatában szereplő Halmosi Péter feljött a liga legjobb teljesítményét nyújtó futballistái közé, a bajnokság kezdetétől számított összes mérkőzését alapul véve összesítésben a tizedik, a középpályások rangsorában pedig az ötödik helyen áll.
Az angol másodosztály legjobb száz játékosa között összesen négy magyar található: Halmosit az 54. helyezett Tímár Krisztián, a 61. Gera Zoltán és a 83. Buzsáky Ákos követi.
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_tovabb_td><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_tovabb_td>2008. február 28. - 23:47 MLSZ.hu</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Három gólt kapott a Debrecen Győrött.

*A címvédő Debrecen 3-1-re kikapott a Győr otthonában a labdarúgó NB I 17. fordulójában.*


<!-- Adverticum zone: 39114 (write) -->*<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(39114);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=39114&ord=b3Pg8Qs0Bj8Oo6Ld4I&re=http%3A%2F%2Fmyvip.com%2Fnews_index.php%3Fact%3Dgmp%26catid%3D7" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT>*
<!-- end Adverticum zone: 39114 -->

A hazai együttes már 3-0-ra is vezetett, Czvitkovics Péter a hajrában szépített.

A listavezető MTK kínkeserves meccsen játszott 1-1-es döntetlent a vendég Paks ellen.

Az élvonaltól biztosan búcsúzó Tatabánya 5-0-ra veszített a Nyíregyháza pályáján.
InfoRádió

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><COLGROUP><COL width=70><COL width=20><COL width=60><COL width=20><COL width=85><COL width=20><COL width=65><COL width=20><COL width=80><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Fradi-Sheffield mérkőzés! 

*Konkrét időpont még nincs, ám az már biztos, hogy Magyarországra látogat a Sheffield United labdarúgócsapata, s barátságos mérkőzést játszik a Ferencvárossal.* 
A hírt a sheffieldi klub internetes oldalán jelentette be Terry Robinson elnök, aki fontos feladatának tekinti a Ferencváros újbóli felvirágoztatását:
"Célom, hogy a Ferencvárost visszavezessem oda, ahová valójában tartozik, azaz a magyar élcsapatok közé és a nemzetközi porondra. Magyarországon segítünk a tapasztalatunkkal, amit a stadionrekonstrukció terén szereztünk, és emellett megújítjuk a klub működési rendszerét." - írja a Nemzeti Sport.

xlsport.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Dzsudzsák: a mérkőzés a legjobb edzés.

*Dzsudzsák Balázs volt a mezőny legjobbja csapata, a PSV Eindhoven szerda esti labdarúgó UEFA Kupa-mérkőzésén, melyen a hollandok 2-0-ra nyertek a vendég svéd Helsingborg ellen.*
A magyar válogatott játékost az európai szövetség (UEFA) hivatalos honlapján választották meg a találkozó emberének. 

"Hogyan készült a PSV a találkozóra, és milyenek a korábbi debreceni tapasztalatai a nemzetközi meccseket megelőző napokról?"

"Egészen más itt minden, kedden kiköltöztünk egy erdőbe, ahol csak mi voltunk, három edzésen vettünk részt, ezenkívül a taktikai megbeszélésen a szakmai stáb mindenkivel egyenként, illetve az egyes csapatrészekkel is megbeszélte a legfontosabb feladatokat" - mondta Dzsudzsák az MTI-nek adott interjújában.

"A Helsingborg elleni meccs irama, keménysége menyiben tért el attól, amit megszokott?"

"A holland bajnokikhoz képest nem éreztem jelentős különbséget. A mérkőzés nagy részében a mi akaratunk érvényesült, fölényben játszottunk, a helyzetek alapján nagyobb különbséggel is nyerhettünk volna, de nem vagyunk elégedetlenek, hiszen elértük a célunkat, nem kaptunk gólt és előnnyel utazhatunk a jövő csütörtöki visszavágóra."

"Sikerült már alkalmazkodnia a feszítettebb tempóhoz, a heti két tétmérkőzéshez?"

"Nagyon élvezem ezt a helyzetet, hiszen szerintem a mérkőzés a legjobb edzés. Minden futballista jobban szeret játszani, mint edzeni, egyáltalán nem vagyok fáradt. Magyarországon is sokat beszélgettünk arról a többiekkel, hogy nincs semmi értelme a két-három hónapos bajnoki szünetnek, sokkal jobb lenne három-négy naponta pályára lépni. Fejlődni is a meccseken lehet a legtöbbet."

Dzsudzsák januárban szerződött a DVSC-től a PSV-hez, amelyben eddig nyolc mérkőzésen lépett pályára és három gólt szerzett.
MTI


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

A WBA-Plymouth találkozón Gera Zoltán csak a cserepadon kapott helyet, de a 17. percben máris pályára lépett és a játékrész utolsó perceiben ő szerzett vezetést a WBA-nak. A birminghamiek a második félidőben két újabb gólt szereztek, ezzel magabiztosan, 3-0-ra nyertek. Halmosi Pétert a 69. percben cserélte le edzője.
Balogh Béla a 70. percben lépett pályára a Colchesterben, csapata hazai pályán 1-0-ra kikapott a Wolverhamptontól. Vaskó Tamás csak az utolsó pillanatokra kapott játéklehetőséget a Bristol Cityben, együttese hazai pályán 2-1-re verte a Hull gárdáját. 
A Bundesliga élvonalában Huszti Szabolcs győztes gólt szerzett, a szélső a Nürnberg elleni bajnoki 65. percében közelről talált a kapuba és állította be a 2-1-es végeredményt. A Karlsruhe 3-1-re legyőzte a Wolfsburgot, de az eltiltását töltő Hajnal Tamás nem léphetett pályára.
Az olasz másodosztályú Brescia 0-0-ás döntetlent játszott a Ravenna otthonában. Vass Ádám ezúttal kezdőként lépett pályára és 57 percet töltött a pályán. A Filkor Attilával felálló Grosseto is gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a Vicenza pályáján, a magyar középpályást a 93. percben cserélte le edzője.
A francia élvonalban szereplő Strasbourg idegenben verte 1-0-ra a Le Mans-t, Szélesi Zoltán végigjátszotta a találkozót. Csizamadia Csaba kezdett, és 69 percig a pályán volt az osztrák Mattersburgban, csapata 1-0-ra legyőzte a Kärntent. Bodor Boldizsár végigjátszotta a holland élvonalban szereplő Roda összecsapását, együttese hazai pályán 1-1-et játszott az AZ Alkmaarral. (mlsz.hu)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*West Brom* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Plymouth* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Gera </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Ishmael Miller </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Roman Bednar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Debreceni VSC






<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Verpecz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vukasin Radomir Poleksic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">János Balogh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Csernyánszki </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Nagy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Biro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Takács </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Istvan Szücs </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Szatmári </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marcell Fodor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dragan Vukmir </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ádám Komlósi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Aladar Viragh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Bernáth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>325.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Meszáros </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Máté </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Spitzmüller </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Róbert Nagy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Thierry Issiemou </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gábor Demjén </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Leandro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Dombi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Sándor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Kiss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Czvitkovics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Szilagyi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Milán Faggyas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gergely Rudolf </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zsombor Kerekes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dorge Rostand Kouemaha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Aco Stojkov </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 2px; FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 330px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=2></TH></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TABLE class=competition><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 2px; FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 330px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=4></TH></TR><TR><TD class=al style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD><TD class=vm style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 11px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class="ar vm" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" colSpan=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; FLOAT: right; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px; WIDTH: 330px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666"></TH></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"></TD></TR><TR><TD class="ar vm" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

*Ferencvaros Budapest 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gabor Kovacs </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Szabó Kálmán </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Baranyai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Csurka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">György Kiss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Attila Dragóner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">János Mátyus </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>450.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Laszlo Fitos </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Laszlo Brettschneider </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Lazic Bojan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Lipcsei </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ottó Vincze </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Szalai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Zsivoczky </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Molnar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Jovanczai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">David Horvath </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Laszlo Bartha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Paul Shaw </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

*Zalaegerszegi TE *

*



<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Géza Vlaszák </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztian Pogacsics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Matej Miljatovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sorin Botis </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gergely Kocsardi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Lovre Vulin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztian Kottan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Milan Davidov </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Juraj Dovicovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Molnar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Imad Zatara </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bela Koplarovics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">David Grondin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Adam Billege </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Toth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Ludánszki </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Damir Pekic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Róbert Waltner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

*Ujpest Budapest 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Szabolcs Balajcza </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Andras Dombai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Pál Szalma </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Haman Sadjo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Regedei </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zsolt Korcsmar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bidemi Ismaila Bisoye </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Kiss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ivan Dudic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Juhár </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Attila Böjte </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztian Vermes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sasa Radulovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Kingsley Ogbodo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Attila Hullam </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Györök </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ronald Habi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Hajdu </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Bodiong Christian Ebala </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Istvan Vituska </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Foxi Kethevohama </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mario Bozic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Adam Kisznyer </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Florian Moldovan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dourandi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Kovac </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marcell Takacs </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Tisza </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

FC Budapest Honved 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Pascal Borel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Iván Tóth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 36 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Angoua Brou Benjamin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Pomper </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mico Smiljanic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ákos Takács </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>125.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Vincze </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Berdo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gellért Ivancsics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Attila Dobos </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gábor Vincze </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Diego </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zsolt Bárányos </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Yusuf-Muri Adewunmi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>75.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Esad Veledar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Genito </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gneki Guie Abraham </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Robert Zsolnai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dieng Cheikh Abass </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Hercegfalvi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gábor Koós </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Palásthy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 2px; FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 330px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=2></TH></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TABLE class=competition><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 2px; FLOAT: right; WIDTH: 330px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=4></TH></TR><TR><TD class=al style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; COLOR: red; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD><TD class=vm style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 11px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class="ar vm" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" colSpan=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

MTK Hungária Budapest 
<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Vegh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart<A title=Kapitän href="http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/wettbewerb///datenfakten/captain.html" width="16"



, 36 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Szatmári </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Endre Bajusz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 0 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Adrian Szekeres </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mladen Lambulic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Levente Horvath </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Adam Pinter </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Istvan Rodenbücher </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltan Pollak </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Adam Szabo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mate Patkai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Istvan Ladoczky </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Kecskes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Ponczok </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 16 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Laszlo Zsidai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Jozsef Kanta </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gabor Urban </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Andras Pal </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Kulcsar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Mit melózol,hogy olyan időben is kint voltál?Rosszabb idő volt mint az UTE


Muszáj volt.Építkezünk és a bútorokat nem tudjuk hol tárolni,csak az udvaron,így építettünk egy "garázst" lécekből és leponyváztuk.Igenám,csakhogy a vihar elvitte a ponyvát.Ma is kimentünk,mert láttam,hogy megint elvitte.Nem tudtam eldönteni,hogy melyikből van több az udvaron,kutyaszarból vagy sárból,csúszott mindkettő.De most úgy bebiztosítottuk a ponyvát,hogy,ha megint elviszi,akkor kicsit mérges leszek...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Már nem mond nagy szelet.Remélem.A ponyvát azért kösd le rendesen.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Ne aggódj,annyi B30-as téglát raktunk a ponyvára,hogy egy házat fel lehetne építeni belőle  Meg raklapot...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

filozófus írta:


> Ne aggódj,annyi B30-as téglát raktunk a ponyvára,hogy egy házat fel lehetne építeni belőle  Meg raklapot...


 

Jusson belőle a Fradi ház tetejére is.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Bolond Azt nem tenném oda,túl kemény


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

filozófus írta:


> Bolond Azt nem tenném oda,túl kemény


 

Meccs közben repül a nehéz kő,ki tudja hol áll meg.Játékvezetőt hol talál el?

Micsoda verseket költök?Agyam eldobom.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Juj  Azért még gyúrjál rá


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

*Ilyet építenek az Üllői úton is McCabe-ék?*


A Ferencváros testvércsapata, a Sheffield United nagyszabású beruházás megvalósítására készül. A Kevin McCabe vezette klub egy üzleti és oktatási központot hoz létre Angliában, mely még a szigetországban is úttörőnek számít. A két egyesület közötti szoros együttműködés miatt az épülő komplexumból az Üllői úti zöld-fehérek is profitálhatnak, sőt, ha beválik, akár Magyarországon is létesíthetnek egyet az angolok. 



*- pepsifoci.hu - *Az üzleti és oktatási központ a „Pengék” labdarúgó-akadémiája mellett épül fel, a beruházástól a legkorszerűbb edzésmódszerek meghonosítását és a gazdasági működés fejlődését várják.
A három emeletesre tervezett épület egyik szintjét egy speciális sportakadémia foglalja majd el, melyből összesen három működik Angliában. A második szintre kerül az üzleti központ, melynek mintájául a Bramall Lane-en található utánpótlás-központ hasonló részlege szolgál, legalul pedig a futballcsapatot közvetlenül kiszolgáló rehabilitációs és képességfejlesztő helyiségek kapnak helyet.
A United létesítmény-igazgatója a beruházást csak a megkezdett út egy állomásának tartja, mely hosszú távon hatalmas hasznot hajthat a klub számára. – Nagy lehetőséget teremt számunkra, hogy magasabb szintre lépjünk az oktatás, az üzlet és a játékosképzés terén, ami hosszú távon igen gyümölcsöző lehet a Sheffield United számára.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Részeredmény:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Excelsior* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>26 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>39 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Ez a meccs meg remélem igy marad.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Utrecht* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Robin Nelisse </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tim Cornelisse </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Timmy Simons (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Március 2-án lesz az első bajnoki

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=400 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=offernametre vAlign=top colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=top colSpan=3>

Az MLSZ-ben elkészítették az NB II tervezett tavaszi menetrendjét. A mieink március 2-án kezdik a visszavágó sorozatot, vasárnap fél háromkor játszunk a BKV otthonában. A bajnokságot május 31-én zárjuk Baktalórántházán. *A tavaszi program:* BKV ELŐRE-FTC (03.02. vasárnap 14.30)
FTC-KBSC (03.08. szombat 18.00)
VECSÉS-FTC (03.15. szombat 14.30)
FTC-VÁC-ÚJBUDA LTC (03.21. péntek 18.00)* - ÚJ!*
SZOLNOKI MÁV-MONDI-FTC (03.30. vasárnap 13.00)* - ÚJ!*
FTC-OROSHÁZA (04.05. szombat 18.00)
MAKÓ-FTC (04.13. vasárnap 16.30)
FTC-BŐCS KSC (04.19. szombat 18.00)
MEZŐKÖVESD-ZSÓRY-FTC (04.27. vasárnap 17.00)
FTC-KECSKEMÉTI TE (05.01. csütörtök 18.00)* - ÚJ!*
TUZSÉR-ERDÉRT-FTC (05.03. szombat 17.30)
FTC-TÖKÖL (05.10. szombat 19.00)
JÁSZBERÉNY SE-VASAS-FTC (05.17. szombat 18.00)
FTC-CEGLÉDI VSE (05.24. szombat 19.00)
BAKTALÓRÁNTHÁZA-FTC (05.31. szombat 18.00)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

Afca! Ez összejött nektek, már csak 6 pont a különbség


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

Pedig nem rajta múlott. Amikor labdát kapott mindig veszélyes volt a kapura (az ellenfélére)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Excelsior* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>26 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>39 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Urby Emanuelson </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Leonardo </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>85 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Utrecht* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Robin Nelisse </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tim Cornelisse </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



G Van Dijk (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Timmy Simons (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Ez összejött nektek, már csak 6 pont a különbség


 
Bajnokok leszünk.Fogynak a pontok.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Feyenoord* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*NEC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Giovanni van Bronckhorst </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>38 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Brett Holman </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>16 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jonas Olsson </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Babos </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>A Feyenoordnak egy kapus is betalállt.Röhej.Igazi lúzerek.</TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Juventus* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fiorentina* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mohamed Sissoko </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Mauro Camoranesi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>57 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Massimo Gobbi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



N'Diaye Waigo Papa </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Daniel Osvaldo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mauro Camoranesi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>56 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Massimo Gobbi </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Daniel Osvaldo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Daniel Osvaldo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Bajnokok leszünk.Fogynak a pontok.



Majd meglássuk jövő vasárnap a derbyn mit mutattok. az egy 6 pontos meccs lesz a spurs után!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Nyerünk vagyis akár mi lessz nyernünk kell.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Nyerünk vagyis akár mi lessz nyernünk kell.


Hátha Balázs gurít nektek megint egyet, a PSV 4000. gólját


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Nem fog betalállni.Szerintem nyerni fogunk.Most,hogy komolyab ellenfelei vannak a PSV-nek nem is megy nekik igazán.Sok a birói segédlet.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Nem fog betalállni.Szerintem nyerni fogunk.Most,hogy komolyab ellenfelei vannak a PSV-nek nem is megy nekik igazán.Sok a birói segédlet.



Hát a mai meccsen ez nem volt éppen tettenérhető (olyan vagy már mint Filozófus kolléga :-D)
A fazon olyan tizit fújt be az utrechtnek, amihez köze nem volt. De igaz, nem játszik jól a PSV már egy ideje. A Spurs elleni meccs fontosabb lesz nekik. 
Tényleg nem elfogultságból írom, de Balázs amikor labdát kapott mindig veszélyesen megindult, nem értem az edzőjük miért nem erőlteti jobban a bal szélt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

Hogy mást ne mondjak a tizit is ő harcolta ki, miután megszopatta a védőjét.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

De ez a Utrecht volt és nem az Ajax.Csak rá ne fázzak erre a nagy önbizalomra.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

Nézd csak Filozófus kolléga. Erről beszéltem a minap :

*Rácz László (BKV):* - Kitűnő mérkőzést játszottunk, de úgy érzem, a Ferencvárosnak nagyobb hátszele volt... A második félidőben érzésem szerint több véleményes szituáció is előfordult, nem értem például az ellenünk megadott tizenegyest sem.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Mennyit játszott a Fradi?????


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

A BKV vezetett mennyi lett a végeredmény?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> A BKV vezetett mennyi lett a végeredmény?



Nyert a fradi.
bkv-fradi 3:4

*Budapest, március 2., 16.45* Mély gödörből, 10 emberrel kapaszkodott vissza a Fradi.



​ <Képek a mérkőzésről>​ 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
A két szurkolótábor számára rendelkezésre álló belépők közül a fradistáknak biztosított 1300 jegy hamarjában gazdára talált, több vendégdrukkert azonban a biztonsági szolgálat már nem engedhetett be a helyszínre. A főlelátóval szemközti területről ugyan többen megpróbáltak bejutni a stadionba, ám a rendőrök hamarjában visszaterelték őket az utcára.
Az első félidőben a viharos szél a BKV-t segítette, a hazaiak jellemzően hosszú előreívelésekkel próbálták eljuttatni a labdát a vendégkapu előterébe. A villámgyorsan hátrányba került FTC-nek a széllökések miatt a szabadrúgások elvégzésével is meggyűlt a baja (a rengeteg szabálytalanság folytán sokat állt a játék).
Csank János hamarosan nemcsak cserékkel, hanem posztokon is igencsak megforgatta csapatát. Barthát például szünet után átküldte baloldalra, de Fülöp kiállítása újabb változtatást kívánt, Kulcsár így került a jobbhátvéd posztjára. 
A zöld-fehéreken a legtöbbet Lisztes beállítása lendített, pontrúgásai rendre veszélyt teremtettek Szűcs kapuja előtt. 3-1-es hazai előnynél elúszni látszott a hajó, a fergeteges hajrát indító vendégek azonban végül feledtették védelmi bakijaikat, és negyedóra alatt fordítottak.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

A biró mennyit segitett????Hát itt van.Van pénz van foci.3-1-ről forditani idegenben csak segédlettel lehet.Hát igen van ilyen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> A biró mennyit segitett????Hát itt van.Van pénz van foci.3-1-ről forditani idegenben csak segédlettel lehet.Hát igen van ilyen.


Nem tudhassuk Ha benéz a kolléga majd elmeséli, ő biztos kinn volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem tudhassuk Ha benéz a kolléga majd elmeséli, ő biztos kinn volt.


 

Úgy is a Fradika volt a jobbBarátunk ezt fogja mondani.De én hiszek neki.

Filozófus kolléga halljuk a beszámolót.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Na állj,azért,mert egy edző azt mondja,hogy szerinte bírói segítséggel nyert az ellenfél,akkor már az úgy is van?Komolyan így gondoljátok?Akkor kicsit csalódtam bennetek...Melyik edző ne mondana ilyet,miután 3-1-es vezetésről!!!4-3-ra elbukják a meccset úgy,hogy az ellenfél 10 emberrel játszott a 66. perctől?
A saját kezükben volt a meccs,nem kellett volna elbízniuk magukat,ennyi!
Amúgy nem voltam kint,mert mikor venni akartam,már nem volt jegy.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Akkor egy kis beszámoló a szurkolótársaktól,akik kint voltak:
Egyértelműen LK beállása volt a döntő. 
Amúgy: 
57' Mátyus kapufát lőtt 
58' Shaw kapufát fejelt 

Fülöpöt(a Fradiból) kiállították 2-3-nál... 

Ja és Makó-Kecskemét 3-0

Idézet a kecskeméti honlapról: 
"És nem akarok megint a Fradival jönni (márcsak azért sem ,mert nagyon útálom őket), de az hogy lehet, hogy ők 10 emberrel 15 perc alatt képesek egy 3-1 -es eredményt 4-3 -ra megfordítani, a Kecskemét meg *12 emberrel!!!!!* még egy döntetlent sem. " 
Ez akar a bajnokcsapat lenni...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

S még Fradi szurkerektől:

"Az a 11-es gyerek bármelyik védőnkre rávert 30méteren 10-et.... 
Csak azoknak akik nem látták..."

"Tisztára izgulós meccs volt, főleg a fatribünről, hála az építkezésnek"

"A mai meccset azt hiszem nagyon gyorsan felejtsük el! 
A védelmünk egy átjáróház! A BKV 4 helyzetéből 3 gólt lőtt! 
A pozitívum, hogy a játékosok az ajándék tizi után(tessék,remélem örültök)kúsztak-másztak előre." 
"Lisztes nagyon kellett a 2. félidőre. Jó labdái voltak"
"Mondhattok akármit 1-3 után amit csinált a csapat az példaértékü!!! 
Szép volt fiúk!"Amúgy ma nem a játék,hanem a 3pont volt a lényeg,lesz ez még jobb is."
"Most értem én is haza a meccsről. Először is gratula a srácoknak a kitartásért és a győzelemért! Lisztes elég jó volt Joda mester meg megint belebottlott kétszer amit azért köszönjünk meg neki.




Végre mert Jani bácsi 3 csatárral játszani nem pedig finomkodni meg szarakodni... 
Lazics meg a Deme vmi nagyon szar volt nem is tudom minek vannak egyáltalán a pályán.



Remélem azok közül akiket még várunk akad legalább 1 aki jobb mint a Lazics és akkor végre nem kell pályára lépnie..."
"Gratula a csapatnak! Mintha valami most megfordult volna. Eddig az ilyen meccseket buktuk, most végre nem! A játék véleményes, ez biztos. De ez a küzdeni tudás elismerendő! Ha visszatérnek az eltiltottak, akkor jók lehetünk! De minden meccsen így kell küzdeni! Lisztesre nincsen szó! Klasszis még mindig! A kisujjában több van, mint a legtöbb magasztalt Nb1-es irányítónak!"


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Nem tudom ki volt az a ,,csaj,, de kijugatta a redőnyeimet.Hogy rohadjon meg.Buta egy idő volt ma.Csak úgy ömlött a jég.Remélem már vége.Most meg egyre hidegebbet mond a meteorológus.Úgy látszik még nem jön a tavasz.


 
Fogadd együttérzésem,volt már ilyenben részem!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

Kicsit fárasztó,remélem nem kell minden meccs után magyarázatot adnom,hogy pl. miért ítélt szögletet a bíró a Fradinak vagy miért nem kapott szabadrúgást az ellenfél.Minden! meccsen 100 ilyen van,csak azokról nem számol be a média,mert senkit nem érdekel,mert a Fradi a sláger téma és el lehet adni a cikket meg a hírt.
Ez van.Én kérek elnézést.Nincs harag amúgy


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

*nb1.hu:*
Az első félidőben a viharos szél a BKV-t segítette, a hazaiak jellemzően hosszú előreívelésekkel próbálták eljuttatni a labdát a vendégkapu előterébe. A villámgyorsan hátrányba került FTC-nek a széllökések miatt a szabadrúgások elvégzésével is meggyűlt a baja (a rengeteg szabálytalanság folytán sokat állt a játék). 
Csank János hamarosan nemcsak cserékkel, hanem posztokon is igencsak megforgatta csapatát. Barthát például szünet után átküldte baloldalra, de Fülöp kiállítása újabb változtatást kívánt, Kulcsár így került a jobbhátvéd posztjára. 
A zöld-fehéreken a legtöbbet Lisztes beállítása lendített, pontrúgásai rendre veszélyt teremtettek Szűcs kapuja előtt. 3-1-es hazai előnynél elúszni látszott a hajó, a fergeteges hajrát indító vendégek azonban végül feledtették védelmi bakijaikat, és negyedóra alatt fordítottak. 
*samsungsport.hu:*
Borzasztóan kezdett a Fradi. A jóval esélyesebb zöld-fehérek már a harmadik percben hátrányba kerültek, de a baj ekkor még nem tűnt nagynak, Ndjodo ugyanis a 32. percben kiegyenlített. 

A második félidő elején aztán gyorsan kettőt rúgott a BKV, ráadásul a 60. percben Fülöpöt kiállította a játékvezető, így a Fradi tíz emberrel küzdött a hátralévő fél órában. A pályán volt viszont Lisztes Krisztián, akinek a vezérletével az Üllői útiak bravúrosan meg tudták fordítani a meccset, és végül 4-3-ra nyertek.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 2)

A szél nagy úr,vajon mennyit kaphatott?Mert nyílvánvaló,hogy le volt fizetve,nem?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 3)

filozófus írta:


> Kicsit fárasztó,remélem nem kell minden meccs után magyarázatot adnom,hogy pl. miért ítélt szögletet a bíró a Fradinak vagy miért nem kapott szabadrúgást az ellenfél.Minden! meccsen 100 ilyen van,csak azokról nem számol be a média,mert senkit nem érdekel,mert a Fradi a sláger téma és el lehet adni a cikket meg a hírt.
> Ez van.Én kérek elnézést.Nincs harag amúgy


 
Örülök,hogy sportosan fogod fel a csipkelődéseinket.Én sem gondoltam komolyan a birói segédletet.Csak tudod most,hogy,,hála istennek,,talpra fog állni a Fradi jól esik egy kis szurkálás.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 3)

Bert van Marwijk lesz a holland szövetségi kapitány.

MNO 
*A holland szövetség bejelentette, hogy Marco van Basten távozása után Bert van Marwijk lesz a válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*


Robinho a Real Madrid egyik legnagyobb értékének számít, nem csoda, ha a vezetőség szeretné, ha a támadó hosszabb távra elkötelezné magát a csapathoz. Miután Robinho jelenlegi kontraktusa a harmadik évébe lépett, a FIFA Webster-szabálya szerint a futballista nyáron akár kivásárolhatná magát a szerződéséből és új klubot kereshetne magának.
Az elöljárók nem akarnak kockáztatni, ezért - Robinho ügynökével egyeztetve - máris elkezdték előkészíteni az új kontraktust, amely a hírek szerint 2013-ig szól majd, és évi 6 millió eurót garantál a támadónak. Robinho ezzel a klub legjobban fizetett játékosa lehet, holtversenyben Raullal, aki nemrégiben kötelezte el magát a fővárosiakhoz ugyanekkora összegért.
(samsungsport.hu)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 3)

Buzsáky brillírozott, Dzsudzsák szenvedett .

*Buzsáky Ákos lőtt egy gólt és adott egy gólpasszt a QPR vasárnapi mérkőzésén, Dzsudzsák Balázs viszont csapatával együtt gyengén szerepelt az Utrecht ellen.* 

A QPR 3-0-ra verte a Championship 35. fordulójában a tabella második helyén álló Stoke Cityt. *Buzsáky Ákos* és Mikele Leigertwood vezérletével: a két futballista mindhárom londoni gólban benne volt. Leigertwood első találata előtt Buzsáky továbbította a labdát az antiguai származású középpályásnak, aki 25 méterről suhintott a bal sarokba. Leigertwood az első félidőben még egy Buzsáky-beadás után lefejelt labdát lőtt a léc alá, majd az 57. percben ő adott gólpasszt a magyar futballistának. Buzsákynak ez volt a szezonbeli hetedik gólja a QPR-nál.

*Juhász Roland* végigjátszotta az Anderlecht-Genk találkozót a belga bajnokság 24. fordulójában. A brüsszeliek 1-0-ra győztek, de továbbra is csak a tabella ötödik helyén állnak.

*Dzsudzsák Balázs *Eindhovenbe érkezése óta először szerepelt vesztes csapatban: a PSV 3-1-re kikapott Utrechtben. A magyar játékos ezúttal nem villogott, sem a védekezésből, sem a támadásokból nem vette ki a részét. Az eindhoveniek vereségük ellenére hat ponttal vezetnek az Ajax előtt. 

Több sikerélménye volt a *Babos Gábor*ral és *Vadócz Krisztián*nal felálló Nijmegennek, amely Rotterdamból hozta el a három pontot. A NEC 3-1-re verte a Feyenoordot, a magyarok végigjátszották a találkozót, Babos kapott egy sárga lapot is. A NEC öles léptekkel menekül a kiesőzónából: a csapat a legutóbbi három idegenbeli meccsét megnyerte (Heracles 2-0, Heerenveen 3-2, Feyenoord 3-1), és a 12. helyen áll a bajnokságban. 

focitipp.hu
<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin -->


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 3)

afca írta:


> Örülök,hogy sportosan fogod fel a csipkelődéseinket.Én sem gondoltam komolyan a birói segédletet.Csak tudod most,hogy,,hála istennek,,talpra fog állni a Fradi jól esik egy kis szurkálás.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 3)

Ezt a blamát:

http://www.haon.hu/hirek/SPORT/LOKI...yaert/cn/haon-news-FCUWeb-20080303-0501287480


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 3)

Rossz hétvégeéje volt a Loki szurkolóknak !Mivel magyarázható?Remélem ez volt az utólsó botlásuk a tavaszi fordulókon!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 3)

aniko45 írta:


> Rossz hétvégeéje volt a Loki szurkolóknak !Mivel magyarázható?Remélem ez volt az utólsó botlásuk a tavaszi fordulókon!


 Eccerű, nincs belső hajtóerő, nincs akarat. Anélkül meg nem megy, rutinból nem lehet minden feladatot megoldani.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 3)

És miért nincs, Pisti?Nem akarják eléggé a bajnoki címet?Vagy nem egységes a csapat?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)

Manchester United komolyan érdeklődik Huntelaar iránt. Kb. €20 milliót fizetnének érte.Heitinga-t egyre inkább a Real Madriddal hozzák kapcsolatba.

get.to/ajaxhirek


----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)

*Soproni Liga: zárt kapuk mögött játszik a Tatabánya a Győr ellen*

A rendőrség döntése értelmében zárt kapuk mögött kell megrendezni a Szőnyi úton szombaton 16 órától az FC Tatabánya–Győri ETO mérkőzést a labdarúgó Soproni Ligában - erről a tatabányai klub honlapja számolt be.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=29003498" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság az MTI érdeklődésére szerdára ígérte a határozat indoklását.

A tatabányaiak azért nem játszhatják saját pályájukon a hazai meccseiket, mert ott nincs világítás. 

Az egyesület a Szőnyi úti stadiont választotta ideiglenes otthonnak, az első tavaszi fordulóban, a Vasas ellen azonban a rendőrség csak zártkapus mérkőzést engedélyezett, bár később, a magyar szövetség (MLSZ) közbenjárására 600 drukker a helyszínen nézhette végig a találkozót.

(MTI)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)

<!--fonto:Courier New--><!--/fonto-->11-08-2007 Ajax 1-0 PSV 
18-03-2007 PSV 1-5 Ajax 
12-11-2006 Ajax 0-1 PSV 
13-08-2006 Ajax 3-1 PSV 
07-05-2006 Ajax 2-1 PSV 
11-03-2006 Ajax 0-0 PSV <!--fontc--><!--/fontc-->


----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)

Gera Zoli


----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)

Dzsudzsák gólja???


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 4)

Ez miért kérdés?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 4)

afca írta:


> Gera Zoli


 
Aranyos!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 5)

filozófus írta:


> Ez miért kérdés?


 

Ha hiszed ha nem men voltam benne biztos


----------



## afca (2008 Március 5)

*by IFFHS* 
*Top 350*
_(1st March 2007 - 28th February 2008_​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=58><COL width=70><COL width=385><COL width=185><COL width=76></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=left width=58 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=left width=70>(3.)</TD><TD align=left width=385>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left width=185>England/4</TD><TD align=left width=76>279,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>2.</TD><TD align=left>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>278,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>3.</TD><TD align=left>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>276,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>4.</TD><TD align=left>(2.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>274,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>5.</TD><TD align=left>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>252,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>6.</TD><TD align=left>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>240,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>7.</TD><TD align=left>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>236,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>8.</TD><TD align=left>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>229,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>9.</TD><TD align=left>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>225,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>10.</TD><TD align=left>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>223,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>11.</TD><TD align=left>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>219,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>12.</TD><TD align=left>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>218,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>13.</TD><TD align=left>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>217,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>14.</TD><TD align=left>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>210,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>15.</TD><TD align=left>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>206,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>16.</TD><TD align=left>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>CF América Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>204,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>17.</TD><TD align=left>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>203,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>18.</TD><TD align=left>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>196,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>19.</TD><TD align=left>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>196,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>20.</TD><TD align=left>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>195,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>21.</TD><TD align=left>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=left>189,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>22.</TD><TD align=left>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>188,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>São Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>188,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>24.</TD><TD align=left>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=left>186,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>25.</TD><TD align=left>(40.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>186,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>26.</TD><TD align=left>(30.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>184,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>184,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>28.</TD><TD align=left>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>179,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>29.</TD><TD align=left>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>178,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>178,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>31.</TD><TD align=left>(24.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>177,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>32.</TD><TD align=left>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>33.</TD><TD align=left>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>174,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>34.</TD><TD align=left>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=left>173,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>35.</TD><TD align=left>(42.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>172,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>36.</TD><TD align=left>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>37.</TD><TD align=left>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=left>169,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>38.</TD><TD align=left>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>Cúcuta Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>39.</TD><TD align=left>(40.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>40.</TD><TD align=left>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>162,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>41.</TD><TD align=left>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>161,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>42.</TD><TD align=left>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=left>160,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>43.</TD><TD align=left>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>159,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>159,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>45.</TD><TD align=left>(53.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=left>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>47.</TD><TD align=left>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>48.</TD><TD align=left>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>50.</TD><TD align=left>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>154,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>51.</TD><TD align=left>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>52.</TD><TD align=left>(64.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>149,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>53.</TD><TD align=left>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>149,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>149,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>55.</TD><TD align=left>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=left>148,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>56.</TD><TD align=left>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>147,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=left>147,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>58.</TD><TD align=left>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>59.</TD><TD align=left>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Urawa FC Red Diamonds</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=left>145,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>60.</TD><TD align=left>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>62.</TD><TD align=left>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=left>144,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>RCD Espanyol Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>144,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>64.</TD><TD align=left>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>141,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>65.</TD><TD align=left>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>141,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>66.</TD><TD align=left>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=left>140,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>67.</TD><TD align=left>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>69.</TD><TD align=left>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>138,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>70.</TD><TD align=left>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Liège</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>135,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>135,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>72.</TD><TD align=left>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=left>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>73.</TD><TD align=left>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>134,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>74.</TD><TD align=left>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=left>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>75.</TD><TD align=left>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Los Millonarios Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>133,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>76.</TD><TD align=left>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>132,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>77.</TD><TD align=left>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>131,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>78.</TD><TD align=left>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porteño FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>128,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>79.</TD><TD align=left>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=left>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(63.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>81.</TD><TD align=left>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=left>126,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>82.</TD><TD align=left>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético Osasuna</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(87.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>84.</TD><TD align=left>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>85.</TD><TD align=left>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Tampere United</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=left>124,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>86.</TD><TD align=left>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=left>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>Figueirense FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>89.</TD><TD align=left>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=left>122,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>90.</TD><TD align=left>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>91.</TD><TD align=left>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=left>119,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>92.</TD><TD align=left>(123.)</TD><TD align=left>Bolton Wanderers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club de Lens</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>94.</TD><TD align=left>(57.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Club El Nacional Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=left>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>97.</TD><TD align=left>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>1.FC Nürnberg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>98.</TD><TD align=left>(108.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=left>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>99.</TD><TD align=left>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>FC København</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=left>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>100.</TD><TD align=left>(106.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=left>113,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>101.</TD><TD align=left>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Rabotnicki Kometal Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=left>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>102.</TD><TD align=left>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=left>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=left>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>104.</TD><TD align=left>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=left>110,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>105.</TD><TD align=left>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Helsingborg IF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=left>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Motagua Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=left>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>107.</TD><TD align=left>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=left>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(114.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=left>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>109.</TD><TD align=left>(122.)</TD><TD align=left>Groclin Dyskobolia Grodzinsk Wielkopolski</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=left>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>Seongnam Ilwha FC Chunma</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=left>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=left>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>113.</TD><TD align=left>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=left>106,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>114.</TD><TD align=left>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=left>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>115.</TD><TD align=left>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Zilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=left>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>116.</TD><TD align=left>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>117.</TD><TD align=left>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>119.</TD><TD align=left>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>103,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>120.</TD><TD align=left>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=left>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=left>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ismailia</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=left>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Tampines Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=left>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(126.)</TD><TD align=left>Shabab Al-Ordon Al-Qadisiya</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=left>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>125.</TD><TD align=left>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Faysali Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=left>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(127.)</TD><TD align=left>Lokomotiv Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>128.</TD><TD align=left>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=left>101,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>129.</TD><TD align=left>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>Odense BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=left>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>131.</TD><TD align=left>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=left>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>132.</TD><TD align=left>(127.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(148.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=left>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>135.</TD><TD align=left>(178.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>Kawasaki Frontale</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=left>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>137.</TD><TD align=left>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=left>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(144.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=left>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>Dnepr Dnepropetrovsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=left>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>140.</TD><TD align=left>(106.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=left>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>141.</TD><TD align=left>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>142.</TD><TD align=left>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Brann Bergen</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=left>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>143.</TD><TD align=left>(159.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>146.</TD><TD align=left>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=left>95,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>147.</TD><TD align=left>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Wahdat Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=left>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Alajuelense Alajuela</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=left>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>149.</TD><TD align=left>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=left>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(123.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(115.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>153.</TD><TD align=left>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=left>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Oţelul Galaţi</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>156.</TD><TD align=left>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>157.</TD><TD align=left>(173.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ansar Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=left>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(159.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Olmedo Rio Bamba</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=left>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>162.</TD><TD align=left>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>Mamelodi Sundowns Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=left>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=left>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>164.</TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sportivo Luqueño, Luque</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>166.</TD><TD align=left>(189.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=left>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=left>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=left>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>171.</TD><TD align=left>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>CCD Tolima Ibague</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>172.</TD><TD align=left>(174.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Nejmeh Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=left>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domzale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=left>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Bratislava</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=left>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>175.</TD><TD align=left>(207.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=left>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>177.</TD><TD align=left>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Zaragoza CD</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(189.)</TD><TD align=left>Danubio Football Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=left>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(94.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>180.</TD><TD align=left>(176.)</TD><TD align=left>Neftchi Fergana</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=left>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>181.</TD><TD align=left>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Les Astres FC de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=left>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>182.</TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(202.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>184.</TD><TD align=left>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>185.</TD><TD align=left>(185.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>186.</TD><TD align=left>(159.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>188.</TD><TD align=left>(186.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=left>83,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>189.</TD><TD align=left>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Lokomotiv Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=left>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(178.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Wahda Abu Dhabi</TD><TD align=left>UAE/2</TD><TD align=left>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>191.</TD><TD align=left>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>CSKA Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(148.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(202.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Kayserýspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>199.</TD><TD align=left>(176.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>200.</TD><TD align=left>(174.)</TD><TD align=left>Kwara United Ilorin</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=left>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=left>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Paraná Clube Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>203.</TD><TD align=left>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=left>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ekranas Panevėžys</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=left>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>205.</TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(202.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>209.</TD><TD align=left>(207.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>Panionios Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>211.</TD><TD align=left>(210.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=left>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=left>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=left>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>214.</TD><TD align=left>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=left>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Mahindra United Mumbai</TD><TD align=left>India/2</TD><TD align=left>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>216.</TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Le Mans UC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Mladá Boleslav</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Groningen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Náutico Capibaribe Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>JK Trans Narva</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>Cobresal El Salvador</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Germinal Beerschot Antwerpen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Catania Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>227.</TD><TD align=left>(282.)</TD><TD align=left>Coronel Bolognesi Tacna</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Shabab FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=left>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>229.</TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=left>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>230.</TD><TD align=left>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>PAE Larissa FC</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=left>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>Shandong Luneng Taishan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=left>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>233.</TD><TD align=left>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Parma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Lilleström SK</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(202.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Roda JC Kerkrade</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>239.</TD><TD align=left>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Union Sportive de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=left>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=left>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>241.</TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>243.</TD><TD align=left>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlas Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>244.</TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Vålerenga Oslo</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=left>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Empoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Valenciennes AFC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>249.</TD><TD align=left>(269.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=left>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Budapest Honvéd FC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=left>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>252.</TD><TD align=left>(473.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=left>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(253.)</TD><TD align=left>Drogheda United</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=left>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(202.)</TD><TD align=left>Bamin Real Potosí</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=left>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(253.)</TD><TD align=left>FHK Liepajas Metalurgs</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=left>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(253.)</TD><TD align=left>Mika Ashtarak</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=left>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>257.</TD><TD align=left>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=left>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Dolphins FC Port Harcourt</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=left>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Zamalek SC Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=left>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>260.</TD><TD align=left>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Eintracht Frankfurt</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Corinthians Paulista São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(269.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Pasto</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(184.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Universidad de Concepción</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>Middlesbrough FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>267.</TD><TD align=left>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=left>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>268.</TD><TD align=left>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>Chunnam Dragons Gwangyang</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=left>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Politehnica AEK Timişoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=left>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>272.</TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>O'Higgins Rancagua</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>277.</TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>AIK Solna</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zimbru Chisinau</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Recreativo Huelva</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=left>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>283.</TD><TD align=left>(282.)</TD><TD align=left>Tchernomorets Odessa</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=left>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Ñublense</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Sydney FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=left>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Uniao Desportiva de Leiria</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(282.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pyunik Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=left>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>288.</TD><TD align=left>(316.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(285.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=left>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(285.)</TD><TD align=left>Kedah</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=left>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(147.)</TD><TD align=left>Necaxa FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>292.</TD><TD align=left>(381.)</TD><TD align=left>Torino FC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(281.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Genk</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=left>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>296.</TD><TD align=left>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=left>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Convey Sun Hei</TD><TD align=left>Hong Kong/2</TD><TD align=left>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=left>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>299.</TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=left>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(301.)</TD><TD align=left>Hammarby IF Stockholm</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=left>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(301.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjörður</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=left>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(301.)</TD><TD align=left>FC TV MK Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=left>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>303.</TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(368.)</TD><TD align=left>Green Buffaloes Lusaka</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(159.)</TD><TD align=left>Newcastle United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sion</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nistru Otaci</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(442.)</TD><TD align=left>La Paz FC</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>312.</TD><TD align=left>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=left>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>313.</TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=left>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Mattersburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=left>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>HJK Helsinki</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=left>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Real CD España San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=left>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Mont Cameroun FC de Buéa</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=left>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>318.</TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivasspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>San Francisco FC La Chorrea</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Atletico Huila Neiva</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(258.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Quruvchi Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Gloria Bistriţa</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>325.</TD><TD align=left>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Reggina Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(327.)</TD><TD align=left>HTTU Oguz Asgabat</TD><TD align=left>Turkmenistan/2</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Xelaju MC</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(556.)</TD><TD align=left>Vitória FC Setubal</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=left>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>331.</TD><TD align=left>(207.)</TD><TD align=left>CF 'Os Belenenses' Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=left>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(353.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sadd FC Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=left>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(525.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Kuwait SC Kaifan</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=left>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(316.)</TD><TD align=left>Highlanders FC Bulawayo</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=left>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>335.</TD><TD align=left>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Utrecht</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(411.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportes La Serena</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(433.)</TD><TD align=left>Independiente Santa Fe CD Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Banats Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Koper</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(504.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Qadisiyah Kuwait-City</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(368.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=left>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>342.</TD><TD align=left>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Amkar Perm</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=left>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(285.)</TD><TD align=left>Puntarenas FC</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=left>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>344.</TD><TD align=left>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Juventude Caxias do Sul</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=left>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(381.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=left>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(381.)</TD><TD align=left>Unión Atlético Maracaibo</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=left>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(327.)</TD><TD align=left>Tauro FC</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=left>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(433.)</TD><TD align=left>Dundee United FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=left>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28>349.</TD><TD align=left>(357.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=left>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(391.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Palestino Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=left>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=28></TD><TD align=left>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=left>61,5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 5)

1:5-re vertük az újpestet idegenben a ligakupában!!! Hát igen jól esett mit mondjak
Ja és csapat nagy része most is az nb3-as csapat volt!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 5)

pisti72 írta:


> 1:5-re vertük az újpestet idegenben a ligakupában!!! Hát igen jól esett mit mondjak
> Ja és csapat nagy része most is az nb3-as csapat volt!


 

GratulálokNem tudom miért de valahogy igen nem csipem az UTE-t.
Vasárnap élőben adja a Sport1 az Alkmaar-Feyenoord és utána a PSV-Ajax meccset.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 5)

afca írta:


> GratulálokNem tudom miért de valahogy igen nem csipem az UTE-t.
> Vasárnap élőben adja a Sport1 az Alkmaar-Feyenoord és utána a PSV-Ajax meccset.



Nálunk is adja, én nézem.....(persze népszavazás is lesz)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 5)

_Ligakupa_
*Újpest – DVSC-TEVA 1-5 (0-1)* 
Szusza-stadion, 1200 néző. Vezette: Vad II (Vámos, Kardos)
*Újpest:* Balajcza – Regedei, Böjte, Korcsmár, Sadjo – Bozics (Radulovics 70.), Habi, Ebala (Dourandi 46.), Hajdú – Tisza, Moldovan
*DVSC:* Csernyánszki – Bíró, Komlósi, Szűcs, Fodor – Huszák, Vukmir, Leandro, Rezes (Varga J. 60.) – Kouemaha (Spitzmüller 88.), Sztojkov (Faggyas 83.)
*Gól: *Sztojkov (5.), Hajdú (50.), Kouemaha (59.), Huszák (65.), Leandro (77.), Kouemaha (85.)
*Sárga lap:* Vukmir (54.), Szűcs (64.), Spitzmüller (90.), Böjte (90.)


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 5)

szegény UTE,nem is értem hogy lehetett


----------



## afca (2008 Március 5)

aniko45 írta:


> szegény UTE,nem is értem hogy lehetett


 

Tényleg sajnálod őket?Szegénykék pedig megjósolták nekik,hogy bajnokságot nyernek.

Majd ha lesz UTE bajnokságAzt majd megnyerik


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 5)

afca írta:


> Gratulálok*Nem tudom miért de valahogy igen nem csipem az UTE-t.*
> Vasárnap élőben adja a Sport1 az Alkmaar-Feyenoord és utána a PSV-Ajax meccset.


Ezzel nem vagy egyedül
Szép volt Loki!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 5)

afca írta:


> Tényleg sajnálod őket?Szegénykék pedig megjósolták nekik,hogy bajnokságot nyernek.
> 
> Majd ha lesz UTE bajnokságAzt majd megnyerik


Inkább az afrika bajnokságot


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 5)

Nem sajnálom őket, csak jobban szeretem a kiegyenlitett játékot!Persze hogy éljen a "LOKI!"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 5)

Kiesett a Real is a BL-ből.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 5)

afca írta:


> Tényleg sajnálod őket?Szegénykék pedig megjósolták nekik,hogy bajnokságot nyernek.
> 
> Majd ha lesz UTE bajnokságAzt majd megnyerik



Még bajnokságot nyerhetnek. Ligakupát már azt hiszem nem.(remélem)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 6)

*Juhász a Bayern, Dzsudzsák a Tottenham ellen.*

Meglehetősen erős mezőny van még versenyben a labdarúgó UEFA-kupában, hiszen a legjobb 16 közé öt korábbi BEK-, illetve BL-győztes is bejutott, így a nyolcaddöntőben olyan párviadalokra is sor kerül, amelyeket túlzás nélkül lehet kuparangadónak nevezni. Elsőként mindenképpen az RSC Anderlecht és a Bayern München összecsapása érdemel említést, de a Fiorentina-Everton FC, a Tottenham Hotspur-PSV Eindhoven és a Bayer Leverkusen-Hamburger SV német házirangadó is érdekesnek ígérkezik.
Utóbbi találkozó pikantériáját az adja, hogy a két együttes a Bundesligában is vetélytársa egymásnak, és a német bajnokságban egymás ellen küzdenek a dobogós helyezésekért. A pontvadászatban már mind a két párviadalukat lejátszották, és az ott elért eredmények alapján a HSV menne tovább, lévén hazai pályán 1-0-ra legyőzte a gyógyszergyáriakat, Leverkusenben pedig 1-1-es döntetlen született.
Az UEFA-kupa azonban más kávéház, amit az is jól jelez, hogy a Bayer ebben a szezonban mind a négy hazai mérkőzését megnyerte a nemzetközi porondon, ráadásul meglehetősen fölényesen: tíz gólt szerzett, és mindössze kettőt kapott. A leverkusenieknél a csapatkapitány Carsten Ramelow sérüléséből felépülve ismét ott van a keretben, de a másik oldalon is szinte mindenki rendelkezésre áll. Bármi legyen is az eredmény a BayArenában, a HSV már biztosan begyűjtött egy trófeát ebben a szezonban, hiszen az Intertotó-kupában elindult együttesek közül már csak ők vannak versenyben, így ezt a sorozatot hivatalosan is ők nyerték meg - az ezért járó elismerést a hamburgi visszavágón kapják meg.
Az UEFA-kupa első számú esélyesének tartott Bayern München igazán patinás ellenfelet kapott az RSC Anderlecht képében, hiszen a két együttes a nyolcvanas években rendszeresen összefutott az európai kupaporondon. Juhász Rolandéknak ebben a szezonban a bajnokságban nem sok babér termett, 24 forduló után csak az ötödik helyen állnak a tabellán, így az UEFA-kupa felértékelődött a számukra - azonban a szuperfavorit bajorok ellen nem lesz könnyű dolguk.
Még úgy sem, hogy a münchenieknél a brazil középhátvéd, Lúcio sérülés miatt biztosan nem játszik, el sem utazott a csapattal Brüsszelbe. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a németeknél az argentin Martín Demichelis lesz az egyik középhátvéd, aki a hét végi, FC Schalke 04 elleni bajnoki rangadón védekező középpályást játszott - ezen a poszton a Bundesligában eltiltott Mark van Bommel szerepelhet majd. Némi meglepetésre viszont nem Oliver Kahn véd, aki szintén Münchenben maradt, és csak otthonról szurkol a csapatnak: Ottmar Hitzfeld a jelek szerint a kapusokra is kiterjesztette a rotációt.





*Dzsudzsákéknak nem lesz könnyű dolguk Londonban*​A legutóbbi két kiírásban egyaránt a spanyol Juande Ramos nyerte meg edzőként az UEFA-kupát (mindkétszer a Sevilla FC mestereként), és a szakvezető most a Tottenham Hotspurrel szeretné végrehajtani az egyedülálló triplázást. Az angol gárda egy trófeát már begyűjtött a szezonban, hiszen megnyerte a Ligakupát, és a hét végi, Birmingham City elleni bajnokin több kulcsember is pihenőt kapott - elsősorban a két középhátvéd, Jonathan Woodgate és Ledley King hiánya érződött meg, hiszen a Spurs 4-1-es vereséget szenvedett. Kérdés, hogy a sérüléssel bajlódó bekkek ott lesznek-e a gárdában a PSV Eindhoven ellen, amely szintén vereséggel melegített az UEFA-kupa-mérkőzésre: Dzsudzsák Balázsék az FC Utrechttől kaptak ki. Az eindhovenieknek ez volt az első kudarcuk a magyar középpályással a soraikban, de a holland gárda a londoni mérkőzésen alighanem egy minimális vereséggel is elégedett lenne, pláne, ha az egy idegenbeli góllal is párosul.
Két topligás gárda csap össze Firenzében, ahol a Fiorentina vendége a bombaformában lévő Everton FC lesz. A liverpooli együttes a Premier League-ben az ötödik helyen áll (a városi rivális Liverpool jobb gólkülönbséggel előzi csak meg), nyolc mérkőzés óta veretlen a bajnokságban, az UEFA-kupában pedig legutóbbi hét meccsét egyaránt megnyerte, ami új klubrekordot jelent.
A Toffees azonban olasz csapat ellen még sohasem tudott nyerni hivatalos tétmeccsen, sőt eddigi négy próbálkozása alatt még csak gólt sem szerzett talján gárda ellen. A Fiorentina pedig nem tűnik könnyű ellenfélnek, elvégre a lila-fehérek is remekelnek hazájuk pontvadászatában, a hét végén a Juventus FC ellen nyertek rangadót - mégpedig egyik legjobbjuk, a román Adrian Mutu nélkül, aki sérülés miatt az Everton ellen sem játszhat. Az olasz csapatban alighanem ott lesz a dán hátvéd, Per Kröldrup, akit a firenzeiek éppen az Evertontól vettek meg 2006 nyarán.
Különleges alkalom lesz a Werder Bremen elleni találkozó a Rangers FC csapatkapitánya, Barry Ferguson számára, a középpályás ugyanis 77. alkalommal léphet pályára a glasgow-iak színeiben a nemzetközi porondon, és ezzel megdöntheti a skót rekordot, amit a Dundee United egykori védője, David Narey tart. Ferguson azonban nem szeretne ennyinél megállni, elmondása szerint a célja az, hogy legalább százszor játszhasson a Rangersszel az európai kupákban.
*UEFA-kupa, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzések:*
Olympique Marseille (francia) - Zenit Szankt-Petyerburg (orosz) 20 ó
RSC Anderlecht (belga) - Bayern München (német) 20.45
Fiorentina (olasz) - Everton (angol) 20.45
Glasgow Rangers (skót) - Werder Bremen (német) 21
Bayer Leverkusen (német) - Hamburger SV (német) 21.05
Bolton Wanderers (angol) - Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 21.05
Tottenham Hotspur (angol) - PSV Eindhoven (holland) 21.05
Benfica (portugál) - Getafe (spanyol) 21.30
www.infosport-focivilag.hu

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Elnézést kértek, de nem jönnek az argentinok </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
MLSZ-közlemény a magyar-argentin mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetséget súlyos erkölcsi és anyagi kár érte annak következtében, hogy az argentin szövetség egyértelműen két mérkőzésre ígérkezett el.



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Tekintettel a június 4-ére tervezett Magyarország-Argentína barátságos válogatott mérkőzéssel kapcsolatos legfrissebb fejleményekre, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség az alábbi, hivatalos álláspontot alakította ki: 

Nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy a New Line Events nevű, az MLSZ-től teljesen független cég által megrendezni tervezett találkozóra az eredeti időpontban nem kerül sor. 

Függetlenül attól, hogy a mérkőzés előkészítésével kapcsolatos valamennyi teendő a szervezők felelőssége volt, az MLSZ-t a történtek miatt súlyos erkölcsi és anyagi kár érte annak következtében, hogy az argentin szövetség egyértelműen két mérkőzésre ígérkezett el, egyazon napra. 

Egy bocsánatkérő levélben az argentin szövetség részéről csütörtökön javaslat érkezett az MLSZ-be, hogy válogatottjuk vendégszereplésére más időpontban (elképzeléseik szerint május 28-án vagy június 22-én) kerüljön sor, de ezek a dátumok részben a közvetlen szomszédságunkban zajló Európa-bajnokság, részben szakmai megfontolásokat figyelembe véve elfogadhatatlanok. 

Az MLSZ őszintén sajnálja, hogy - rajta kívül álló okokból - a szurkolókat megfosztották egy világszínvonalúnak ígérkező sportélménytől, s várja mind az argentin szövetség, mind a szervezők további hivatalos tájékoztatását.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_iro vAlign=top align=left width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</IMG>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 6)

Halihó!
Mi ez a megcsappant érdeklődés?
Lehet, hogy Balázs ma nem is játszik. Most olvastam. (Szerintem ez inkább a taktika része , az altatás Csank mester nagy ebben....)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Halihó!
> Mi ez a megcsappant érdeklődés?
> Lehet, hogy Balázs ma nem is játszik. Most olvastam. (Szerintem ez inkább a taktika része , az altatás Csank mester nagy ebben....)


 

Én itt vagyok ha kell ha nem.De te éjjel jársz ide???

Nyert a PSV.Ennek örülökvasárnapra nem fognak regenerálódni és nyer az AJAX


----------



## kilenc9 (2008 Március 7)

Valamikor én is jártam meccsre. Mióta az ellenfél szurkolói és a rendfenntartók a főszereplők, inkább kihagyom az eseményeket.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 7)

Én is úgy gondolom hogy Balázs avasárnapi meccsre tartalékol!És nem nyer az Ajax!(azértse)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 7)

aniko45 írta:


> Én is úgy gondolom hogy Balázs avasárnapi meccsre tartalékol!És nem nyer az Ajax!(azértse)


 
Pedig nyerni fog.A legrosszabb esetben X.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 7)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 7)

Ez a levél brutális.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 7)

aniko45 írta:


> Én is úgy gondolom hogy Balázs avasárnapi meccsre tartalékol!És nem nyer az Ajax!(azértse)


Nyerni fog a PSV és Balázs góljával


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 7)

afca írta:


> Én itt vagyok ha kell ha nem.De te éjjel jársz ide???
> 
> Eccerűen nem férek hozzá a géphez. Vagy az asszony vagy a gyerek kezeli
> Nekem csak a maradék jut.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 7)

Én meg nem érek rá egyszerűen.Bár nem is hiányzom,szóval befetéma van nekem


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 7)

filozófus írta:


> Én meg nem érek rá egyszerűen.Bár nem is hiányzom,szóval befetéma van nekem


Ne sajnáltassuk má magunkat kérem szépen!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 7)

Afca!Most olvasom a hollandoknál, hogy lehet elmarad a vasárnapi derby. Nem vicc. Sztrájkolnak a rendőrök és a polgármester nem járul hozzá a meccs megrendezéséhez biztonsági okokból.


----------



## KIRU 909 (2008 Március 8)

Csak aranyeres lesz. Egyelöre legalábbis úgy néz ki.


----------



## KIRU 909 (2008 Március 8)

Zlatan már az INTERé. És én örülök.Forsa!


----------



## KIRU 909 (2008 Március 8)

Tényleg kár érte. Zseni ő , csak már nagyon ritkán mutatja meg.Én szurkolok neki.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

*A belügyminiszter szerint a délelőtti tárgyalások reménykeltőek voltak. Ha éjfélig nem állapodnak meg, akkor sztrájk lesz. Eindhoven polgármestere holnap reggel dönti el, lesz-e meccs vagy nem. Mi nem vártunk erre, és gyorsbírósághoz fordultunk, hogy tiltsa be a sztrájkot. A PSV ezzel nem ért egyet. A jelek szerint, ők nem esnének kétségbe, ha két Tottenham meccs között, nem kellene ellenünk játszaniuk.* 
*A VI weblapján minden hónapban szavaznak a szurkolók az Eredivise havi válogatottjáról. A februári csapatban 4 játékosunk van, ami nem rossz, és azt igazolja, hogy kezdünk belejönni. 20.000 szurkoló jósolt, mi lesz vasárnap. 60%-uk szerint nyerünk. Bár igazuk lenne!* 
get.to/ajaxhirek


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

filozófus írta:


> Én meg nem érek rá egyszerűen.Bár nem is hiányzom,szóval befetéma van nekem


 

Ki mondta,hogy nem hiányzol?Te,Pisti,Anikó és én irogatunk ide.Ha kettő kiesik mindjárt észrevenni.

Mi az a befetéma?????


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

aniko45 írta:


> Én is úgy gondolom hogy Balázs avasárnapi meccsre tartalékol!És nem nyer az Ajax!(azértse)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 8)

Nézd csak mire készülnek a PSV szurkolók

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Originally posted by Vedette IV:
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* I want to win the title being nine points clear of Ajax, because we kicked their ass on Super Sunday.



*[/FONT]

(Azt akarom , hogy megnyerjük a bajnoki címet 9 ponttal az Ajax előtt, mert szétrúgjuk a seggüket a szuper vasárnapon)
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Nézd csak mire készülnek a PSV szurkolók
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Originally posted by Vedette IV:[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I want to win the title being nine points clear of Ajax, because we kicked their ass on Super Sunday.
> ...


 

A PSV játékosai meg rinyállnak,hogy nincsenek kipihenve.

Játékosaik tegnap panaszkodtak, hogy holnapig nem fogják kiheverni a csütörtöki meccset, így számukra nem jönne most se ki rosszul, ha e meccset elhalasztanák.

get.to/ajaxhirek


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

Kapushiba


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

*A bajnokjelölt már megint kikapott.HA-HA-HA *

*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>Ujpest </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>MTK </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>1 </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>3 </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>GOALS</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Christian Ebala </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mladen Lambulic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jozsef Kanta </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>69 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jozsef Kanta </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

A bíró szerint a sztrájkhoz való jog szent. Az Ajax kára, kb €150.000 nem elég nagy ahhoz, hogy e jogot megvonja a rendőröktől. Arról sem tudtuk meggyőzni, hogy a bajnokság kimenetele jelentősen megváltozna a meccs elhalasztásával. Holnap tehát nem játszunk. 2 meccs marad még el, az AZ - Feyenoord és a VVV - Twente. Mind a kettőt szerdára halasztották. Hogy mi mikor játszhatunk, még nem tudni. Lehet, hogy csak a bajnokság utolsó fordulója után. Nem tudom, nyertünk volna-e, de az biztos, hogy egy hét múlva a PSV nem úgy megy a Roda-hoz, hogy előtte 2 héten belül az lenne az 5-ik meccsük. Az, hogy a PSV rendre szerencsével megnyeri meccseit, még lehet egy fajta képesség is. De, hogy még meccseink elhalasztása is őket segíti, az már tiszta szerencse illetve pech.
get.to/ajaxhirek 

Már megint a PSV segitik.Miért kell őket ennyire nyomni?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)

*Elmarad a PSV-Ajax csúcsrangadó*

Bizonytalanság szőtte át a PSV és az Ajax szurkolók szombatját, ugyanis késő délutánig még kérdéses volt, hogy vasárnap Eindhovenben megrendezik-<WBR>e a két csapat bajnoki szuperrangadóját -<WBR> az ok: a holland rendőrök sztrájkja. <DIA width="900" alt="" height="700">

</DIA> 

 






<TABLE align=center><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD align=middle>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Kicsit sok volt*
A PSV Eindhoven szakmai stábja mit sem törődve az óriási kérdőjellel, szombaton 15 órától edzést vezényelt a bajnoki listavezető alakulatnak a gárda edzőközpontjában, a De Herdgang-<WBR>ban. A Philips-<WBR>gyári csapatban természetesen ott volt az exdebreceni *Dzsudzsák Balázs* is, aki nem csak amiatt aggódott, hogy lesz-<WBR>e mérkőzés vasárnap.
-<WBR> Bízom benne, hogy a szerdai, Tottenham elleni UEFA-<WBR>kupa mérkőzésen csak _taktikai okból nem voltam kezdő_, illetve a mester pihentetni akart, hogy frissebb legyek a vasárnapi rangadón. A hét eleji beszélgetésünkkor elmondtam az edzőnek, hogy tompának érzem magam, aminek az lehet az oka, hogy amíg otthon ősszel 12 meccsen léptem pályára, addig a PSV színeiben egy hónap alatt 11-<WBR>szer játszottam, ráadásul más iramban, mint odahaza. Az utóbbi meccseken már nem voltam olyan friss, mint az első 3-<WBR>4 találkozón, de remélem, hamar túl leszek ezen a tompaságon – nyilatkozta a tréning előtt a Naplónak a magyar válogatott labdarúgó.
*Pedig készültek*
A PSV zártkapus edzésen készült az Ajax ellen, s a tréning főként játékos gyakorlatokból állt. A másfél órás munkát követően *Dzsudzsák Balázs* pár társával még _a pályán maradt szabadrúgást gyakorolni_, s nem az elfogultságunk, hanem a gólok száma mondatja velünk, hogy *Dzsudzsi* volt a legjobb. Az edzést követően minden az eredeti forgatókönyv szerint zajlott, azaz a játékosok a stadionhoz autóztak, ahol már várta a labdarúgókat a csapatszállító busz, amivel a PSV egy, a városhoz közeli hotelbe ment volna összetartásra. Ám _az utazásból nem lett semmi,_ ugyanis hat óra előtt véglegessé vált, hogy a rendvédelmi erők sztrájkja miatt elmarad a PSV-<WBR>Ajax csúcsrangadó.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 9)

afca írta:


> A bíró szerint a sztrájkhoz való jog szent. Az Ajax kára, kb €150.000 nem elég nagy ahhoz, hogy e jogot megvonja a rendőröktől. Arról sem tudtuk meggyőzni, hogy a bajnokság kimenetele jelentősen megváltozna a meccs elhalasztásával. Holnap tehát nem játszunk. 2 meccs marad még el, az AZ - Feyenoord és a VVV - Twente. Mind a kettőt szerdára halasztották. Hogy mi mikor játszhatunk, még nem tudni. Lehet, hogy csak a bajnokság utolsó fordulója után. Nem tudom, nyertünk volna-e, de az biztos, hogy egy hét múlva a PSV nem úgy megy a Roda-hoz, hogy előtte 2 héten belül az lenne az 5-ik meccsük. Az, hogy a PSV rendre szerencsével megnyeri meccseit, még lehet egy fajta képesség is. De, hogy még meccseink elhalasztása is őket segíti, az már tiszta szerencse illetve pech.
> get.to/ajaxhirek
> 
> Már megint a PSV segitik.Miért kell őket ennyire nyomni?



Hidd el ők is bánják, hogy elmarad. Beadtam nekik (a szurkereknek) az általad említett verziót, de mindegyik azt reagálta, hogy leszarják az uefa kupát, nekik a derby és a bajnokság mindennél fontosabb . Ja és hogy tisztán akarják nyerni a bajnokságot, nem kérnek az ilyen "segítségekből".


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 9)

afca írta:


> *A bajnokjelölt már megint kikapott.HA-HA-HA *
> 
> *<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">Ujpest </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">MTK </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">1 </td><td>
> ...




Ez már tényleg kínos. Miért kellett elhitetni mindenkivel(aki hajlamos volt rá hogy elhiggye), hogy bajnokok lesznek, mert idevásároltak egy csomó szemetet? Az arrogáns viselkedés sosem vezet jóra.Példa:
Filozófus kolléga!....emlékszel erre a dalra, amit ti énekeltetek nekünk 2004-ben:
"Debreceni cigányparasztok, sose lesztek bajnokok"
Azóta a Loki 3x nyert zsinórban, ti pedig hová süllyedtetek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 9)

Mielőtt bárki csodálkozik a korai időpont miatt, ma (tegnap) lagziban voltunk és semmi hangulatom még aludni. De azé jól elvagyok így magamban....


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Mielőtt bárki csodálkozik a korai időpont miatt, ma (tegnap) lagziban voltunk és semmi hangulatom még aludni. De azé jól elvagyok így magamban....


 

Jól mulattál??


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Kaposvar* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Attila Tokoli </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>72 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Andre Alves </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>80 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Attila Tokoli </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Laszlo Eger </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Diosgyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Vilmos Sebok </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Robert Waltner </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*REAC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Krisztian Nyerges </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gabor Torma </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>62 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bela Kovacs </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>82 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Sindou Dosso </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tatabanya FC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Beres Ferenc </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>72 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bojan Brnovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>20 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Zoltan Boor </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Boor </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>61 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 9)

afca írta:


> Jól mulattál??


Kösz jól


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

Figyu mit találltam.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)

Anglia, FA-kupa: Gera Zoltánék is az elődöntőben

Gera Zoltán csapata, a másodosztályú West Bromwich Albion magabiztos győzelmet aratott az FA-kupa negyeddöntőjében a harmadik ligás Bristol Rovers ellen.

A magyar válogatott középpályás a 69. percben, csereként lépett pályára.

A legjobb négy közé így két magyar érdekeltségű csapat jutott be, a WBA mellett a Ferenczi Istvánt foglalkoztató Barnsley tegnap a Chelsea-t verte meg 1–0-ra a negyeddöntőben.


*FA-KUPA, NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Bristol Rovers–West Bromwich Albion 1–5*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>(Coles 32., ill. Morrison 16., Miller 32., 69., 85., Phillips 73.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)

Szakmai utak - AFC Ajax 

Szakmai Tanulmányút

Helyszín
Hollandia


Úti cél

Amsterdam, az AFC Ajax labdarúgó klub utánpótlás-nevelésének megismerése.

Rotterdam, a Feyenoord labdarúgó klub utánpótlás-nevelésének megismerése.

Az AFC Ajax-Sparta Praha BL. mérkőzés megtekintése Amsterdamban, az ArenA-ban.


Időpont:

2005. november 19-23.


Résztvevők: 

Önköltséges alapon utazott 51 fő, a Góliát-McDonald's FC sportcsoportvezetői, körzeti szervezői, az elnökség és az apparátus tagjai. A csoporttal tartott Farkas Tibor a Nemzeti Sporthivatal diáksport ügyekkel foglalkozó referense, valamint a NUPI két delegáltja, akik a Sport XXI. program munkatársai. A küldöttségben utazott a Nemzeti Sport tudósítója, Lipcsei Árpád, aki két részes riportban számolt be az utazás legérdekesebb tapasztalatairól a sportnapilap 2005. december 3.-i és 4.-i számában. A Magyar Rádió szerkesztő riportere, Fejér Balázs is a delegáció részese volt. Riportjai a Magyar Rádióban voltak hallhatóak:

- 2005. november 21. Kossuth 19.05. Sportvilág, 
- 2005. november 21. Petőfi 23.05. Sporthíradó,
- 2005. november 22. Petőfi 07.35. Sportreggel,
- 2005. november 22. Kossuth 19.05. Sportvilág,
-2005. november 23. Petőfi 07.35. Reggeli sípszó,
- 2005. november 30. Petőfi 07.35. Reggeli sípszó
2005. november 21. Petőfi 23.05. Sporthíradó.


Velünk tartott Újvári Gábor, akit egyesületünk elnöke az ebben a tanévben létrehozott Góliát Kommunikációs Iroda vezetőjének nevezett ki. A nevével fémjelzett Aloha Produkció már az előző utakat is megörökítette filmen. Ezúttal 24 perces úti filmet állított össze, amely először a Sport 1. Televízióban, december 15-én kerül adásba.





AFC Ajax - Amsterdam

Homerosz Iliászának hőséről kapta a nevét a Holland labdarúgás leghíresebb és legnépszerűbb labdarúgó egyesülete.

Fontosabb tudnivalók:
Név: Amsterdamische Football Club Ajax (AFC Ajax)
Szín: piros-fehér, csereszín: arany
Alapítás dátuma: 1900, március 18.
Stadion: Amsterdam ArenA (férőhely: 52000 fő)

A klub rövid bemutatása

A labdarúgóklubról és elsősorban az utánpótlás-nevelésről John van den Brom utánpótlás szakmai felelőse tartott ismertetőt, aki az 1995-ös Ferencváros elleni BL mérkőzés Ajax keretjátékosaként hazánkban is járt. Az egykori Ajax játékos jelenleg a tartalékcsapat edzője s egyben valamennyi utánpótlás korosztályért felel. 

Bevezetőjéből megtudtuk, hogy a0z Ajax 1918-ban jutott fel az első osztályba, amit veretlenül (!) meg is nyert. (Ez a bravúros sorozat azóta is csak egyszer az 1995/96-os idényben sikerült.) Ezután hosszú böjt, nehéz évek következtek a klub életében. (pl.: 16:2-re kaptak ki a Rapid Wientől.) 1929-1939 között ötször volt bajnok az Ajax – ezt hívják első aranykorszaknak (pl.: a VUC csapatát 17:0-ra ütötték ki). A második aranykorszak a Johan Cruyff nevével és csodálatos játékával fémjelzett 1971-1973-as időszak volt, amikor is háromszor hódították el a BEK trófeát. A harmadik aranykorszak 1989-től veszi kezdetét. A Louis van Gaal edzette alakulat 1995-ben mindent megnyert (a BL-től a Világ Kupáig), az egyesületet ekkor a világ legjobb klubcsapataként tartották számon. A Holland válogatott gerincét az Ajax szolgáltatta: Van der Sar, Frank és Ronald de Boer, Kluivert, Overmars stb. Az alapítástól eltelt több, mint 100 év alatt az Ajax név világszerte fogalommá vált. 

Sokan keresték a választ arra, hogy vajon miért pont ez a csapat volt az, amelyik be tudott kerülni a legnagyobb, leghíresebb futballnemezetek illusztris képviselői közé. Hiszen olyan csapatokkal együtt emlegetik őket, mint az angol Manchester United és Liverpool, az olasz Milan, Inter és Juventus, a spanyol Real Madrid és Barcelona vagy a német Bayern München, azaz a legszűkebb elit. De a felsorolt klubok, mind egy-egy erős gazdasági háttérrel rendelkező, nagy ország reprezentatív gárdái. Azokban az államokban a labdarúgás nemzeti ügy, a sportág népszerűsége és elismertsége magas, a futball hatalmas tömegeket vonz a lelátókra. És ezek a csapatok – nagy népszerűségüknek köszönhetően – dollár-milliárdokkal gazdálkodhatnak, ellentétben az Ajax-szal. Hollandia kis ország, össze sem mérhető Németországgal, Angliával, Olaszországgal vagy Spanyolországgal. Az Ajax erős gazdasági háttérrel rendelkezik ugyan, de messze nem tud annyit költeni játékosokra, mint a felsorolt egyesületek. És mégis, amikor a pályán kell bizonyítani, ezek a különbségek eltűnnek és az erőviszonyok kiegyenlítődnek. 



Mi az Ajax titka?

Hogyan tudják felvenni a versenyt a náluk gazdagabbakkal, erősebbekkel is? Miért vonzanak annyi szurkolót világszerte? Többek között ezekre a kérdésekre is kerestük a választ.
Az utánpótlás központ 

„A jövő sportkomplexuma”10 éve 1995-ben készült el az 52.000 férőhelyes csodálatos futballszentély, az ArenA, ahol a világhírű elit klub a hazai mérkőzéseit játssza. Ezzel egy időben adták át a stadion mellett felépített edzőközpontot is. Az első csapat külön gyakorol (füves, műfüves pálya). Az utánpótlás centrumba a legfiatalabbaktól (7 évesek) a tartalék csapatig minden korosztály együtt edz. 

Találóan a „jövő sportkomplexuma” névvel illetik ezt a gyönyörű minden igényt kielégítő edzőközpontot, hiszen a klub ars poeticája szerint minél több tehetségből minél több klasszis játékost kell képezni és beépíteni a felnőtt csapatba.

A létesítmény 5 füves és 2 műfüves pályából áll. Itt található az egyik oldalon fedett lelátóval ellátott csodálatos füves futballpálya, ahol az utánpótláscsapatok és a tartalék csapat is játssza a hazai mérkőzéseit. Az edzéseket egész évben a szabadban (mérkőzéskörülmények) végzik füvön, vagy műfüvön, bár rendelkezésre áll egy fedett fűtött csarnok (15x35mm-es műfű), de csak a legszélsőségesebb időjárási viszonyok között mennek be a terembe.

A minden igényt kielégítő klubházban az öltözőkön és kiszolgáló helyiségeken kívül orvosi szoba, klubhelyiség, étterem található, ahol a vendégeket is fogadják. Itt kapnak ebédet a korosztályos csapatok játékosai, akiket a klub saját buszaival szállítanak saját iskolájukból a tanítás befejezése után. A tanulást követően edzenek a srácok, majd ugyancsak ezekkel a buszokkal szállítják otthonukba az ifjú focistákat. Ez alól kivétel a legfiatalabb korosztály, ahol is a szülők terhe az edzésre és a hazaszállítás.

A klubnak 50 főállású alkalmazottja van (edzők, játékos-megfigyelők, orvosok, pályagondnok stb.) 14 csapatot működtetnek, mindegyiket külön edzővel. Ebből 10 volt Ajaxos futballista (pl: Sonny Silooy, Arnold Muhren, Bryan Roy, Simon Tahamata). Ezeknek az élő legendáknak a mindennapos jelenléte már önmagában hihetetlen motivációt ad az ifjú tehetségeknek, és biztosítja a folyamatosságot az Ajaxos gondolkodás átültetését a klubhoz érkező gyereknél. 

17-19 évesek heti 6x edzenek, ezen kívül játszák a bajnoki mérkőzéseiket. A klubban külön egy ember foglalkozik az utánpótlás csapatokban futballozó gyerek tanulmányi előmenetelével. 60 iskolával van kapcsolatuk (általános és középiskola) ahol a 13-19 évesek tanulnak. Nincsenek egy intézménybe kiválogatva a fiúk, hanem tanulás után – általában 13.30-tól -14.30-ig – a már említett buszokkal, az ún. „Ajax Taxival” közlekednek, iskolájuk és az edzésközpont között. Az utazásért, a szerelésért, a mérkőzésekre való utaztatásért a gyerekeknek nem kell fizetniük. Tagdíjat senki nem fizet. Egyetlen költségtényező a legfiatalabbak családját terheli, mert a 7-9 éveseket a szüleik saját maguk hozzák-viszik az edzésekre. A délutáni beérkezést követően 14.30-ig ebédelnek, majd tanulnak a gyerekek. Az edzők igyekeznek elérni a rájuk bízott játékosoknál, hogy a 15.00-tól kezdődő és 17.30-ig, maximum 19.00-ig tartó edzéseket követően már ne kelljen tanulniuk. Otthonaikba érve kipihenhessék magukat, és a fennmaradó kevés szabadidejüket a számukra legmegfelelőbb módon generálódással tölthessék családjuk körében. Ajaxos alapelv; mindent alárendelni azért, hogy a gyerekek a másnapi iskolai tanulmányaikat és az azt követő délutáni edzésprogramot fitten végezhessék, és összességében egyenletesen fejlődhessenek.
Azoknak a játékosoknak, akik Amsterdamtól 60 km-nél messzebb laknak, illetve külföldről kerültek a klubhoz, 19 éves korig, 15 nevelő családnál biztosítanak lakást és ellátást. A holland gyerekek a hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzést követően hazamehetnek családjukhoz, értelemszerűen a külföldiek csak egy évben 2-3 alkalommal. 
A klub alapelve, hogy a játékosoknak a tanulásra ugyanolyan hangsúlyt kell fektetni, mint a labdarúgásra (pl.: aki tanulmányi előmenetelében megtorpan, rossz jegyeket kap, mindaddig, míg ki nem javítja azokat, az edzéseket sem látogathatja. A szülőkkel korrekt kapcsolatot ápolnak. A 12 éves korosztályú csapatokig évente 4x, a fölött 2x tartanak konzultációkat, szülői értekezleteket.

A játékosok kiválasztása - képzése

A bevezetőben már feltett kérdésre „Mi az Ajax titka?” az alábbiak sorolhatók fel:

Tovább elemezve a „titkot” elsődlegesen a tehetséges gyerekek megfigyelését, a kiválasztást kell megemlíteni. Céljuk, hogy minél korábban, tehát 7 évesen kerüljenek a klubhoz a gyerekek és lehetőleg 18 éves korukig itt tanulják a futballt. 

Ehhez 5 főállású és 30 társadalmi munkában dolgozó játékos-megfigyelőt alkalmaznak, akik elsősorban Amsterdam és környékéről, de egész Hollandiából, sőt külföldről is ajánlják a tehetségeket. Európa több országából, valamint Afrikából is válogatnak tehetséges ifjúkat. Egy kis magyar vonatkozásként büszkén említhető meg, hogy 1973-74-es idényben Varga Zoltán, 1989-90-ben Fischer Pál játszott a klubban. Utóbbi holland bajnoknak mondhatja magát. 

A kiválasztás elsődleges szempontja a tehetséges, kreatív, motivált futballozni akaró gyerekek megtalálása. Évente 1-2 alkalommal tartanak ún. „nyílt napot”, amikor is a 7-10 éves korosztályokban bárki jelentkezhet és „megmutathatja” futballtudását. Több éves tapasztalat, hogy ez kevésbé hatásos, de a klub image szempontjából fontosnak tartják és néha azért így is rálelnek egy gyöngyszemre (általában a nyílt napon megjelenő mintegy 1000 gyermekből egyet- kettőt tartanak meg…).

A kiválasztás szempontjai:
- a tehetségek minél előbbi klubhoz kötése, 
- 80%-ban a veleszületett játékintelligencia, 
- a technika, az alapképzettség,
- az eltökéltség, a motiváció arra, hogy labdarúgóvá váljon,
- 7-8 évesen az egyéni képzés elkezdése, folyamatos tökéletesítése,
- az Ajax játékrendszer elsajátítása,
- minél több saját nevelésű játékos beépítése a felnőtt csapatba (az idei 2005/2006-os bajnokságban szereplő első csapat keretében 8 saját nevelésű játékos található).
- már kiskorban is posztra választanak ki és csak a legvégső esetben változtatnak ezen!

Az Ajax képzés alapelvei:

- egyéni képzés, a képzettség legmagasabb fokra emelése, 
- az Ajax 1:4:3:3 rendszer elsajátítása a legkisebbektől a felnőtt csapatig folyamatosan,
- a szélsőjáték hangsúlyozása,
- „pressing” tudatos alkalmazása, állandó „nyomás alatt” tartani az ellenfelet, 
- a kapusjáték kiterjesztése, a kapus bevonása a csapat védekező mezőnymunkájába,
- a csapatrészek együttmozgása, a játékosok egymást segítő munkája adott játékhelyzetekben,
- a pálya optimális kitöltése.
Minden csapatnak van egy felelőse a vezetőedző, aki egy évig irányít egy korosztályt. Az edzéseken mindig két edző van jelen. A közös tréningeken kívül tartanak egyéni foglalkozásokat is. A speciális edzéseken gyakorolják a taktikai elemeket, a csapatrészek együtt mozgását támadásban-védekezésben. Külön végzik a futó,- és erőfejlesztést. Külön kapusedző foglalkozik a kapusokkal (7-12 évesek heti 1 óra, a nagyobbaknak heti 1,5 óra). 

Az utánpótlás költségvetése

Az AFC Ajax évente mintegy 60-80 millió Euróból gazdálkodik. Ebből mintegy 2-2,5 millió jut az utánpótlásra. Ebből az összegből a klub a játékosok felszerelésétől az utazáson át a csapatok működtetéséig mindent ki tud fizetni. A tisztességesen megfizetett edzőknek így csak a szakmával, az Ajax név presztízs növelésével kell foglalkozniuk.




Összegzés

Az elmúlt évtizedekben az Ajax Hollandia kiemelkedő utánpótlás-nevelő klubjává vált. Az Ajaxos képzési szisztéma hosszú idő óta szinte változatlan. 20 éve ugyanazokat a célokat akarják megvalósítani, pillanatnyi érdekek miatt sem változtatnak az alapkoncepción. Olyannyira igaz ez, hogy az elmúlt években kiválasztott klasszis játékosok (a klubra jellemző, hogy neveli, és sok pénzért eladja a klasszisokat) hiánya miatt manapság „döcög” az Ajax szekere, mégsem merült fel, hogy képzési elvekben változtassanak.



Az „Amszterdamiak titka” az alábbiakban összegezhetőek:

1. a labdarúgó klub stabil gazdasági alapokon nyugszik,
2. a rendkívül magas szintű utánpótlás-nevelés,
3. a speciális Ajax - játékrendszer vagyis a „totális futball”-nak nevezett játékstílus,
4. a játékosok taktikai felkészültsége,
5. az újra és újra feltűnő nagy játékos egyéniségek,
6. a sok gól, megalkuvás nélküli támadójáték előtérbe helyezése,
7. a piros-fehéreknél még az eredményességnél is fontosabb, hogy látványos, szórakoztató, közönségvonzó focit játsszanak. 


Ezek a jellegzetességek egyenként más csapatokra is jellemzőek, de így, együtt nagyon kevés futballklubra mondható el! Az Ajax valószínűleg attól egyedi és megismételhetetlen a labdarúgás történetében, hogy a fenti tulajdonságok mintegy eszenciaként állandóan meghatározóak ennél az egyesületnél, függetlenül attól, hogy ki az elnök, ki az edző vagy éppen kik játszanak a csapatban. Az Ajax ugyanis nem róluk szól, nem őértük van! 

Ahogy Michael van Praag elnök találóan mondta egy televíziós interjújában: „Az Ajax nem az én klubom, az Ajax a közönség klubja!” Talán ez a filozófia az, ami miatt a csapat mindig is egyike lesz a világ legnépszerűbb egyesületeinek. Mert a legfontosabb mindig a szurkoló, hiszen ők töltik meg a lelátókat hétről-hétre!
Dicsőséglista

A klub 100 éves története során 55 trófeát nyert meg: 29-szeres holland bajnok, 16-szoros Holland Kupa-győztes, 4-szeres holland Szuper Kupa-győztes. 4-szeres BEK (BL), 1-szeres KEK, 1-szeres UEFA Kupa-, 3-szoros európai Szuper Kupa- és 2-szeres Interkontinentális (Világ) Kupa-győztes. A Juventus mellett az Ajax az egyetlen csapat, amely mind az 5 nagy nemzetközi kupadöntőben győzött legalább egyszer, továbbá a Juventus, a Barcelona és a Bayern München mellett csak ők nyerték meg a 3 európai trófea mindegyikét. Európában a megszerzett nemzetközi trófeák (BEK, KEK, UEFA Kupa, Szuper Kupa, Világ Kupa) számát tekintve a Milan és a Real Madrid után a 3., az Európa Kupák (BEK, KEK, UEFA Kupa) számát tekintve a Real Madrid, Barcelona és a Milan után a 4. (a Juventussal és a Liverpoollal holtversenyben), a BEK (BL) győzelmek számát tekintve a Real Madrid és a Milan után a3. helyen állnak (a Liverpoollal holtversenyben). A France Football 6-szor választotta őket az „Év csapatá”-nak (1969, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1987, 1995).

A klub játékosai közül Johan Cruyff és Marco van Basten egyaránt 3-3 alkalommal nyerték el az „Aranylabdát”, igaz ebből Cruyff csak az 1970/71-es és 1973 tavaszi idényben játszott az Ajax színeiben. Ruud Geels kétszeres „Ezüst-” és egyszeres „Bronzcipős”, Van Basten egy „Arany”- és egy „Bronz”- Wim Kieft egy „Aranycipő”-vel dicsekedhet. Sonny Silooy és Danny Blind pedig azok közé a játékosok közé tartozik, akik pályafutásuk során mind az 5 nagy nemzetközi kupát elnyerték. 

Számtalan csúcsot tartanak: 1986 és 1996-os között 20 BEK (BL) mérkőzésen maradtak veretlenek. 1994 és 1996 között – a Világ Kupa és az európai Szuper Kupa-döntőket is beleszámolva – összesen 22 nemzetközi mérkőzést vívtak vereség nélkül. Az 1994/95-ös és az 1995/96-os bajnoki idényben, zsinórban 52-szer nem kaptak ki bajnoki mérkőzésen. Mindmáig Patrick Kluivert a legfiatalabb játékos, aki gólt lőtt BEK-döntőben.

A klub története során olyan játékosokat tudhatott alkalmazottai között, a már említett Cruyffon és Van Bastenen kívül, mint a holland Piet Schrijvers, Stanley Menzo, Edwin van der Sar, Wim Suurbier, Barry Hulshoff, Ruud Krol, Ronald Koeman, Frank Rijkaard, Danny Blind, Sonny Silooy, Wim Jonk, Frank de Boer, Wim Andriesen, Gerrie és Arnold Muhren, Johan Neeskens, Arie Haan, Wim Jansen, Dick Schoenaker, Jan Wouters, Gerald Vanenburg, Aron Winter, Richard és Rob Witschge, Ronald de Boer, Edgar Davids, Clarence Seedorf, Bennie Muller, Johnny Rep, Piet Keizer, Simon Tahamata, Wim Kieft, John van’t Schip, John Bosman, Dennis Bergkamp, Bryan Roy, Marc Overmars, Patrick Kluivert, a német Horst Blankenburg, a svéd Peter Larsson és Stefan Petteersson, a dán Frank Arnesene, Soren Lerby, Jesper Olsen, Jan Molby, Michael Laudrup és Brian Laudrup, Jesper Gronkkjar, a finn Jari Litmanen, a nigériai Finidi George, Nwankwo Kanu, Tijjani Babngida és a brazil Marcio Santos.

A klub edzői között olyan nagyhírű mestereket találhatunk, mint Rinus Michels (az 1974-es VB-ezüstérmes és az 1988-as Európa-bajnok holland válogatott szövetségi kapitány), a magyar nemzetiségű, román állampolgár Kovács István (korábban román, később francia szövetségi kapitány), a világjáró szerb Tomislav Ivic, a játékosként is kiváló, a Barcelonával 1989-ben KEK-et, 1992-ben BEK-et nyerő Johan Cruyff, a későbbi holland szövetségi kapitány és Real Madrid-edző Leo Beenhakker és a Barcelonával is bajnokságot nyerő, volt szövetségi kapitány, Louis van Gaal. A ’90-es évek sikercsapatának erőnléti edzője pedig az egykori kosárlabda tréner: Jámbor László.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 10)

afca írta:


>


Húúúú. küldhetnél Debrecenbe egy néhányat közülük!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 10)

Szóval, kint voltam a mai meccsen. 2:0 -ra nyertünk a Siófok ellen. Jók voltunk, a második helyen vagyunk.Hajrá Loki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 10)

Ő egy igazi uriember:

*ldo Dolcetti (Siófok):* - Nehéz meccs volt, de ezt tudtuk előre, és szerencsére nem szólhatok egy rossz szót sem a játékosaimra. *A DVSC a legjobb magyar csapat, ezt mindenki tudja,* és mi ennek megfelelően nyugodtan játszhattunk, mentünk is előre. Ez jó főpróbája volt a szombati, Győr elleni meccsnek, a szerdai Ligakupa szinte nem is érdekel.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 10)

Ezt az arcot, nem semmi:

Nem titok, hogy az újpesti drukkerek többsége azt szeretné, ha Urbányi István vezetőedző venné a kalapját és távozna, ha pedig erre önként nem hajlandó, akkor a vezetőség menessze őt. Erre még nem került sor, sőt, a vezetők szerint Urbányi élvezi a bizalmat, a trénernek pedig nagy tervei vannak. 
- Én forradalmat akarok csinálni Újpesten - jelentette ki, az MTK elleni sima 3-1-es vereséget követően. - A mérkőzés előtt felírtam valamit egy papírra: azt, hogy ha nyerünk, és én így maradok, az nem forradalom, hanem szerencse.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Ezt az arcot, nem semmi:
> 
> Nem titok, hogy az újpesti drukkerek többsége azt szeretné, ha Urbányi István vezetőedző venné a kalapját és távozna, ha pedig erre önként nem hajlandó, akkor a vezetőség menessze őt. Erre még nem került sor, sőt, a vezetők szerint Urbányi élvezi a bizalmat, a trénernek pedig nagy tervei vannak.
> - Én forradalmat akarok csinálni Újpesten - jelentette ki, az MTK elleni sima 3-1-es vereséget követően. - A mérkőzés előtt felírtam valamit egy papírra: azt, hogy ha nyerünk, és én így maradok, az nem forradalom, hanem szerencse.


 

Nagy az önbizalma.Összevásároltatott Újpestre hetet havat és nem megy a foci.Ő meg forradalomról beszél.Többet érne ha lemondana és lelépne amig nem késő.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 11)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 11)

Filozófus ki ez a csaj??


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 11)

"Filozófus ki ez a csaj??"

Remélem a kolléga nem sértődött meg. Már a múltkori zrikákra sem válaszolt


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 11)

Afca! Április 11.-én élőben láthatod 19 órától a kedvenc csapatodat a Loki ellen játszani a Duna TV jóvoltából.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 11)

Azt írják a hollandok, hogy jövő szerdán rendezik meg az elhalasztott meccset. Hallottál erről, vagy csak rosszul fordítottam?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt írják a hollandok, hogy jövő szerdán rendezik meg az elhalasztott meccset. Hallottál erről, vagy csak rosszul fordítottam?


 
19-én rendezik a PSV-Ajax meccset.Jól forditottad.Akkor kap ki hazai pályán a PSV.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 12)

pisti72 írta:


> "Filozófus ki ez a csaj??"
> 
> Remélem a kolléga nem sértődött meg. Már a múltkori zrikákra sem válaszolt


 
Csak nem sértődött meg?Nem örülnék neki.Merre vagy kolléga????Hajrá Fradi


----------



## afca (2008 Március 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Április 11.-én élőben láthatod 19 órától a kedvenc csapatodat a Loki ellen játszani a Duna TV jóvoltából.


 

Na a Lokira nehéz meccs vár.A viccet félretéve szerintem X lessz a meccs.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 12)

Ma is gurítottunk egy ötöst a dózsának a ligakupában. Bogdanovics 4-et rámolt. Összességében 10:1 es gólkülönbséggel jutottunk tovább. A nézők Urbányit éltették


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 12)

afca írta:


> 19-én rendezik a PSV-Ajax meccset.Jól forditottad.Akkor kap ki hazai pályán a PSV.


:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
Maj' meglássuk! Csak Dzsudzsi lőjjön egyet!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 12)

Filozógfus kolléga!
Azt olvastam, Lisztes meglőtte első gólját a Fradiban visszatérése óta. Nem mesélnél róla?


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Ki látta tegnap a Liverpool újabb sikerét? Szegény Inter, elrontották a 100 szülinapját...


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Mit szóltok hozzá, hogy nem jönnek az argentínok! Pedig tuti, hogy őket is levertük volna, mint az olaszokat tavaly...


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Aztán sokra ment vel az Inter, tegnap elkalapálták a Beatlesék!


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Két hét múlva válogatott meccset játszunk!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)

*Dzsudzsák belőtte, a PSV a nyolc közé jutott*



Több sikerélmény jutott Dzsudzsák Balázsnak, aki a PSV-Tottenham találkozó büntetőpárbajában nagyon fontos pillanatban volt higgadt, és ezzel hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy a hollandok kiejtsék a londoniakat.
/www.origo.hu

Már nagyon kezdenek elszállni Balázsal.Az összes játékosnak fontos pillanata volt.+Már Balázs apu is focizni kezd.Micsoda nagyképűséget hoz a hirnév.Vagy fiúról apára száll a fotbaltudás?Lehet Balázs aput meg leigazolja a Feyenoord?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Igor Bogdanovic (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Laszlo Rezes </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>13 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Igor Bogdanovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Igor Bogdanovic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>53 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Igor Bogdanovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>69 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

HA-HA-HA Lila bajnokok


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 13)

kkobi írta:


> Mit szóltok hozzá, hogy nem jönnek az argentínok! Pedig tuti, hogy őket is levertük volna, mint az olaszokat tavaly...


Ja, azért nem mertek jönni


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 13)

afca írta:


> *Dzsudzsák belőtte, a PSV a nyolc közé jutott*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rosszmájú vagy Afca!Amugy kösz. a nőnapi üdvözletet!Az Ajaxot pedig igenis leiskolázza a PSV!(Balázs)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 13)

aniko45 írta:


> Rosszmájú vagy Afca!Amugy kösz. a nőnapi üdvözletet!Az Ajaxot pedig igenis leiskolázza a PSV!(Balázs)



Azt egyébként én sem igazán értem, hogy mi a baja Afcának ezzel a két sorral. Csak annyi van benne hogy fontos pillanatban nem hibázott, de senki nem állította, hogy rajta múlott a siker, csak, azt hogy hozzájárult.
Az apja pedig szerintem egy tök szerény ember, arról meg hogy az újságírók miket írkálnak össze, miért ők tehetnek, nem értem. 
Szerencsére a pályán mutatott játékával nem szorul magyarázkodásra, mert ez a lényeg, a többi meg csak ............


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 13)

Ez nagyon gááááz:

"Új tanár érkezik az iskolába. Annak rendje, s módja szerint megkérdezi a gyerekeket, hogy milyen körülmények közt élnek, mivel foglalkoznak a szülők...stb.

A végén a hátsó padban ülő Pistikéhez ér.

- Pistike... apukádnak mi a foglalkozása?
- Ö...izé...nos... - nyögi ki végül - nos az én apukám egy angyalföldi buzibárban táncol egy asztalon szilikonpántos tangában és kérésre orálisan kielégíti a vendégeket...
- Istenem ez borzasztó - feleli a tanár - az óra után maradj bent, hogy ezt megbeszéljük.

A gyermek szomorúan bent marad.

- Édesapád tényleg ilyen megalázó helyen dolgozik? - kérdi némi empátiával a tanár.
- Nem , dehogy... az Újpestben focizik, csak ezt az elmút hetek óta annyira szégyenlem bevallani a többiek előtt..."


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt egyébként én sem igazán értem, hogy mi a baja Afcának ezzel a két sorral. Csak annyi van benne hogy fontos pillanatban nem hibázott, de senki nem állította, hogy rajta múlott a siker, csak, azt hogy hozzájárult.
> Az apja pedig szerintem egy tök szerény ember, arról meg hogy az újságírók miket írkálnak össze, miért ők tehetnek, nem értem.
> Szerencsére a pályán mutatott játékával nem szorul magyarázkodásra, mert ez a lényeg, a többi meg csak ............


 
Nos hát a Média néha tényleg többet ront mint használ!Nem ismerem a Balázs papáját,de én is hallottam már olyan pletykát,hogy azért játszatták Balázst korábban aLOKI-ban(anno),mert a Papa sok pénzzel rendelkezik!Nos hát mint látjuk Balázs erre igen csak rácáfolt ,tehetségével!Az emberi irigységnek nincs határa!Én bízom benne hogy nagy karriert fog befutni,és marad szerénynek,olyannak amilyen most!A nagy elvárások pedig nem fogják agyonnyomni!Üdv.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 13)

Afca! Odaát láttam Bélabá beléd kötött Az a vén farok a lilák fő ideológusa, de már semmi újat nem tud kitalálni, mindig ugyanazt a lemezt játsza


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 13)

aniko45 írta:


> Nos hát a Média néha tényleg többet ront mint használ!Nem ismerem a Balázs papáját,de én is hallottam már olyan pletykát,hogy azért játszatták Balázst korábban aLOKI-ban(anno),mert a Papa sok pénzzel rendelkezik!Nos hát mint látjuk Balázs erre igen csak rácáfolt ,tehetségével!Az emberi irigységnek nincs határa!Én bízom benne hogy nagy karriert fog befutni,és marad szerénynek,olyannak amilyen most!A nagy elvárások pedig nem fogják agyonnyomni!Üdv.



Nem tisztem megvédeni, mert nem szorul rá, és volt olyan periódusa az ősszel a Lokiban, amikor nekem sem volt szimpatikus, de azért képzeld már el, hogy a tanári fizetésből hogyan tellett Szimát lefizetni? Egyébként Supkánál ritkán játszott, csak Beraneknél volt stabil kezdő. Gondolod, hogy ha Beranek meg merte csinálni, hogy Sándor Tomit a padra száműzi, Dzsudzsákot meg a pénze miatt a kezdőbe rakja. Hát igen, ez vicc kategória.
De mondom, nekem mindegy ki mit beszél össze-vissza, a lényeg mindig a pályán történik. 
Amen!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

aniko45 írta:


> Rosszmájú vagy Afca!Amugy kösz. a nőnapi üdvözletet!Az Ajaxot pedig igenis leiskolázza a PSV!(Balázs)


 
Lehet,hogy rosszmájúnak tűntem de nem Balázst akarom bántani.Csak egyszerűen a média kiszámithatatlan.Amint észreveszik,hogy valaki tehetségesebb az átlagnál rögtön túlzásokba esnek.

Balázs édesapjáról a Blikk-ben olvastam,hogy focizni kezdett.Hát furcsának tartottam és kicsit nevetségesnek.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Odaát láttam Bélabá beléd kötött Az a vén farok a lilák fő ideológusa, de már semmi újat nem tud kitalálni, mindig ugyanazt a lemezt játsza


 
Na az a Bélbá egy birka lilaköcsög.Hogy lehet valaki büszke arra,hogy a liláknak szurkol.Inkább szurkolnák a Kabai Cukornak.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

Na milyen????


----------



## afca (2008 Március 14)

Jó nem???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 14)

Nagyon egyedi és ötletes fontok, az MS word ilyeneket nem tartalmaz


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 14)

Mindjárt kezdődik a Dunán a dózsa meccs. Mit nem adnék azért, ha megint kapnának egy méretes zakót


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 15)

Lehet hogy itt már senkit sem érdekel de mi elhoztuk a 3 pontot Zalaegerszegről 
Gólszerzők: Dombi Tibi (a kedvencem) és Czvitkovics, aki egy gyönyörű gólt lőtt.
Jól alakulnak a dolgok, bár a honvéd állítólag bírói segédlettel nyert 2:1-re. Ha az MTK kikapna hétfőn, beérnénk pontszámban.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

És kikapott a Vasas.Hazai pályán.Szinte hihetetlen.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

Ez a médiaTiszta röhej.


Dzsudzsák: Jöhet a Fiorentina!

NYON – Ismét megbolondíthatja az olasz védőket Dzsudzsák Balázs (21). A PSV Eindhoven labdarúgója nyáron a 3-1-re megnyert válogatott mérkőzésen okozott problémát az itáliaiaknak, most pedig az UEFA-kupában villoghat. Csapata ugyanis a Fiorentinával került össze.





– A nyolc között már nincsen gyenge ellenfél, de örülök annak, hogy a Fiorentinát kaptuk. Velük vagy a Getaféval kerültem volna össze szívesen. 

A Tottenham kiverése után azt mondtam, bárkit képesek vagyunk legyőzni. Annak viszont örülök, hogy nem a Bayern Münchennel kerültünk egy ágra. 

Az UEFA-kupával azonban most egy ideig nem foglalkozunk. 

A bajnokságban nagyon fontos mérkőzések várnak ránk, a bajnoki cím dőlhet el az elkövetkező napokban – nyilatkozta Dzsudzsák.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

BUDAPEST – Nézőcsúcsot döntött a Ferencváros. A másodosztályú fociklub idei első hazai mérkőzésén kis híján többen voltak, mint a labdarúgó-NB I 18. fordulójában összesen. A Fradinak a Kazincbarcika ellen csaknem 13 ezer néző szurkolt, míg a hét NB I-es meccsére 14 807-en voltak kíváncsiak.

Ez hihetetlen! Sheffieldben is fantasztikusak a nézők, de ami az Albert stadionban történt, egészen különleges volt számomra. A koreográfiák, a lelkesedés, és az, hogy a szurkolók végig biztatták a csapatot, teljesen lenyűgözött – nyilatkozta a Duna Tv Sportaréna műsorában Terry Robinson, az FTC labdarúgócsapatának jövőbeni klubigazgatója.

Robinson nem véletlenül dicsérte a Fradi drukkereit. Csaknem 13 ezren szurkoltak a Kazincbarcika elleni 4-0-ra megnyert találkozón a csapatnak. A nézőszámmal a fradisták csúcsot döntöttek a hét végén, hiszen ennyien egyetlen NB I-es csapatra sem voltak kíváncsiak. A legtöbben, 4541-en az Újpest– MTK bajnokin szurkoltak. Az első osztályú bajnokság hét mérkőzésén pedig összesen 14 807en voltak – alig többen, mint az Üllői úton.

– Sokat jelentenek számunkra a szurkolók. A legnehezebb időkben is kitartottak mellettünk, amiért köszönettel tartozunk nekik. Bebizonyították, hogy az FTC-t nem lehet csak úgy eltörölni. Bízom benne, a játékunkkal hozzájárulunk, hogy a többi tavaszi meccsre is sokan kijöjjenek a stadionba – jelentette ki Dragóner Attila (33), az FTC védője.

A játékos amúgy abban is biztos, az NB I-es meccsekre is többen lesznek majd kíváncsiak. Dragóner szerint egyre több klubtulajdonosnak az a célja, hogy a nemzetközi kupában szerepeljen a csapata, ami a rangadók számának növekedését hozza, s ősszel a nagy csatáknak már a fradisták is részesei szeretnének lenni.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

ZALAEGERSZEG – Negyedik bajnoki címe felé robog a Loki. A DVSC labdarúgócsapata rangadót nyerve tartja a lépést az éllovas MTK-val. A debreceniek a ZTE otthonában győztek 2-1-re. A három pont megszerzése azért is kü lönösen értékes, mert a Za laegerszeg hazai pá lyán ebben a szezonban most veszített először meccset.
Hat nap alatt három mérkőzést játszott, s mind a hármat meg is nyerte a Debrecen labdarúgócsapata. A piros-fehérek hétfőn az NB I-ben győzték le a Siófokot, szerdán pedig a Ligakupában rúgtak egy ötöst az Újpestnek. Herczeg András együttesére tegnap a bajnoki cím szempontjából létfontosságú találkozó várt. 

A bajnoki címvédő a ZTE otthonában lépett pályára. Az egerszegiek ugyan csak a hetedik helyen álltak az NB I tabelláján a mecscs előtt, de az aranyéremre még nekik is van esélyük. S ha figyelembe vesszük azt, hogy néhány héttel ezelőtt az Újpestet győzték le 4-1-re, garantált volt, hogy a debreceniek is megszenvednek az egerszegi katlanban. A mérkőzés rangadóhoz méltó izgalmakat s ZTE-vezetést hozott, ám a vendégek még az első félidő végén egyenlítettek. 

Aztán a második félidőben Czvitkovics Péter a Siófok után a zalaegerszegieknek is beköszönt egy bombagóllal. Hiába vezetett a Loki, a meccs korántsem volt lefutott. Meyé többször is egyenlíthetett volna, még a 93. percben is hatalmas gólhelyzetet puskázott el, ahogyan a második oldalon Kiss is bebiztosíthatta volna a Loki győzelmét. – Amikor kihagytam a helyzetet, megfordult a fejemben, hogy Meyé nehogy egyenlítsen az ellentámadásból, de szerencsére ő is kihagyta a helyzetet. A ZTE nyomás alatt tartott minket, szerettek volna egyenlíteni. 

Taktikusan játszottunk, s azt hiszem, egy igazi rangadón sikerült elhoznunk a három pontot – nyilatkozta a lefújás után Kiss Zoltán, a DVSC labdarúgója. A Loki győzelmével megtörte a ZTE jó sorozatát, az egerszegiek ugyanis tavasszal még nem veszítettek bajnokit. Ráadásul a debreceniek pontszámban beérték a listavezető MTK-t, igaz, a kék-fehérek hétfőn játszanak.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

vicces:
A Fradi új igazolása: Hajrá, Debrecen!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

Mi ez a sok üres hsz?
kimoderáltak?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi ez a sok üres hsz?
> kimoderáltak?


 

Nincs üres hsz.Most néztem vissza 5-6 oldalt.Raktam fel képeket lehet a géped nem nyissa meg?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> vicces:
> A Fradi új igazolása: Hajrá, Debrecen!


 

Ki a f..sz ez?A Fekete Pákó????


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

Leszedtem a képeket mert most meg én sem látom őket.Hogy mi lehet ez nem tudom.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

Afca örülhetsz, már csak 4 pont a különbség. Szerdán nagy meccs lesz!
Balázs ma tényleg szar volt


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Willem II* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>88 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Frank Demouge </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Roda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Marcel Meeuwis </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jefferson Farfan </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca örülhetsz, már csak 4 pont a különbség. Szerdán nagy meccs lesz!
> Balázs ma tényleg szar volt


 

Szedán csak 1 pont lessz a külömbség.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

*Hollandia: Dzsudzsákék döntetlent játszottak Bodorékkal*

A holland bajnokság vasárnapi „magyar rangadóján” a PSV 1–1-es döntelent játszott a Roda vendégeként, úgy hogy a 90. percben még az eindhoveniek vezettek.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=98493809" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A vendégek Farfan 67. percebn szerzett góljával sokáig vezettek, de a hosszabbítás perceiben Meeuwis góljával otthon tartott egy bajnoki pontot a Roda. A PSV-ben Dzsudzsák Balázs, a Rodában pedig Bodor Boldizsár is kezdőként lépett pályára.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Szedán csak 1 pont lessz a külömbség.


Van akinek más a véleménye: 


<table cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#f7f7f7"><td valign="top" width="18%">[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

 [/FONT] 
</td> <td>



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] posted 16-03-2008 16:36 

 

 

 

 [/FONT] <hr color="#ff0000" size="1"> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]quote:[/FONT][/FONT]<hr>[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Originally posted by pisti72:
*unbelievable. What a pity for that score in the last minute.! Only 4 points the dtfferent.*[/FONT]<hr>​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]After Wednesday it will be 7, I think.[/FONT]</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

Forditsd le légyszi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Forditsd le légyszi.


Bocs, csak annyit írtam, hogy hihetetlen, hogy az utolsó percben kapták a gólt. Már csak 4 pont a különbség.

Erre az egyik PSV fan azt válaszolta (talán veled egy időben ), hogy szerdán már 7 pont lesz a különbség
Mindenki bizakodó szerdát illetően


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Bocs, csak annyit írtam, hogy hihetetlen, hogy az utolsó percben kapták a gólt. Már csak 4 pont a különbség.
> 
> Erre az egyik PSV fan azt válaszolta (talán veled egy időben ), hogy szerdán már 7 pont lesz a különbség
> Mindenki bizakodó szerdát illetően


 

Hidd el nem fog nyerni a PSV.Eddig is csak szerencsével nyertek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Hidd el nem fog nyerni a PSV.Eddig is csak szerencsével nyertek.


Lehet, mert elég tompának tűnnek. De gondold el milyen meccs van mögöttük, kíváncsi lennék ezt a terhelést melyik magyar csapat bírná?
Azért lehet szerdára felszívják magukat.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

Azért lehet szerdára felszívják magukat.[/quote]


Csak nem.Nekem mára elég volt a fociból.A hazai csapatunk ,,Dél Szlovákia 5.liga,,hazai pályán 2-1-re kikapott.Legalább 15 tiszta helyzetet dolgoztunk ki de befejezni egyet sem tudtunk rendesen.Úgy játszunk mint a birkák és én tulok meg szakadó esőben végigmérgelődöm.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Azért lehet szerdára felszívják magukat.


 

Csak nem.Nekem mára elég volt a fociból.A hazai csapatunk ,,Dél Szlovákia 5.liga,,hazai pályán 2-1-re kikapott.Legalább 15 tiszta helyzetet dolgoztunk ki de befejezni egyet sem tudtunk rendesen.Úgy játszunk mint a birkák és én tulok meg szakadó esőben végigmérgelődöm.[/quote]

Mással is megtörtént már ilyen és gondolom nem utoljára


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

Kicsi vagy?Mi ez a csatolmány???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Kicsi vagy?Mi ez a csatolmány???


Nyugi minden rendben van velem, a felnőtt nőket szeretem


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

Ugyan mi lehet a kollégánkal, írtam már neki egy privát üzenetet, hogy aktivizálja magát, de úgy néz ki márc.6-a óta nem jelentkezett be
Pedig szárnyal a fradi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Ugyan mi lehet a kollégánkal, írtam már neki egy privát üzenetet, hogy aktivizálja magát, de úgy néz ki márc.6-a óta nem jelentkezett be
> Pedig szárnyal a fradi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Má én is gondoltam rá.Csak nem sértődött meg valamiért??Pedig szereti a focit.Hát még a Fradit.

Azt irta a múltkor,hogy épitkezik.Lehet nem ér rá benézni.Épitkezni nem leányálom.Sok a teendő.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Má én is gondoltam rá.Csak nem sértődött meg valamiért??Pedig szereti a focit.Hát még a Fradit.
> 
> Azt irta a múltkor,hogy épitkezik.Lehet nem ér rá benézni.Épitkezni nem leányálom.Sok a teendő.



Ez valami telepátia lehet, most írt a privátra, hogy minden o.k vele, csak tele van melóval, semmi ideje nincs.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez valami telepátia lehet, most írt a privátra, hogy minden o.k vele, csak tele van melóval, semmi ideje nincs.


 

Basszus boszorkány vagyok


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

Na,itt vagyok.Btw már válaszoltam a privátra is

Afca,a befetéma azt jelenti,hogy kuss van :lol:

Idéztem a híres Jancsó Miklós filmből(Nekem lámpást adott kezembe az Úr, Pesten).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WStvEJbzBg


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

Jó tudni,hogy hiányzik egy Fradista egy Lokistának és egy Vasas-drukkernek.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Jó tudni,hogy hiányzik egy Fradista egy Lokistának és egy Vasas-drukkernek.


 
Ritkán jössz barátom.Csoda,hogy hiányolunk?A Fradi ,Loki nem ellenség.Ellenfél.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Na,itt vagyok.Btw már válaszoltam a privátra is
> 
> Afca,a befetéma azt jelenti,hogy kuss van :lol:
> 
> ...



Welcome és grat a 100. hsz hez
A srác a filmben idegileg meglehetősen labilis


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

Nem is mondtam,hogy ellenség


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Welcome és grat a 100. hsz hez
> A srác a filmben idegileg meglehetősen labilis


Jé,nem is néztem,köszi!
Jaja,Mucsi nagyon jól alakítja a karaktert

Kicsit off


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Nem is mondtam,hogy ellenség


 

Tudom,de szivatgatsz??


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Jé,nem is néztem,köszi!
> Jaja,Mucsi nagyon jól alakítja a karaktert
> 
> Kicsit off


Szóval ősszel lesz loki-fradi, ha minden kötél szakad?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Szóval ősszel lesz loki-fradi, ha minden kötél szakad?


 

Gondolod idén felkerül a Fradi?Akkor nem tévedhetnek.És jobb lessz az NBI.Nesze neked rendőrcsapat UTE.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

Ma nyertünk amúgy,de elég szarul játszottunk állítólag.
VECSÉS-FERENCVÁROS 1-2 (1-1)
Gólszerzők:Menyhért(29.), ill. Lipcsei (13., 50. - 11-esből)
A szurkolók egyedül Tidiane játékát emelték ki,mint pozitívum.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Ma nyertünk amúgy,de elég szarul játszottunk állítólag.
> VECSÉS-FERENCVÁROS 1-2 (1-1)
> Gólszerzők:Menyhért(29.), ill. Lipcsei (13., 50. - 11-esből)
> A szurkolók egyedül Tidiane játékát emelték ki,mint pozitívum.


 

Tidiane az a új játékosotok?Róla még nem lehet hallani nálunk.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Tudom,de szivatgatsz??


Öööö....Ezt most nem értem...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Öööö....Ezt most nem értem...


 

Azt hittem vicccből irtad.Nem lényeges.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Tidiane az a új játékosotok?Róla még nem lehet hallani nálunk.


Igen,Ő az egyik "elefánt"


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Azt hittem vicccből irtad.Nem lényeges.


Mármint mit?Ha nem lényeges,akkor mindegy


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Igen,Ő az egyik "elefánt"


 

Őszintén mi a meglátásod?Lessz jó csapata a Fradinak vagy pénzelés lessz?Mit akar az Angol?Focit?vagy pénzt és bevásárlóközpontot?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Mármint mit?Ha nem lényeges,akkor mindegy


Őt szopatták a csapattársai, hogy azt kell kiabálni, hogy hajrá Debrecen. Erre a hülye elkezdte kiabálni az üllőin az aluljáróban, még szerencse hogy nem verték meg


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Gondolod idén felkerül a Fradi?Akkor nem tévedhetnek.És jobb lessz az NBI.Nesze neked rendőrcsapat UTE.


Lehet hogy nem kerül fel , de a kisloki minden bizonnyal feljut az nbII.-be. Azért írtam hogy ősszel lesz loki fradi az Oláhgabin.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Őt szopatták a csapattársai, hogy azt kell kiabálni, hogy hajrá Debrecen. Erre a hülye elkezdte kiabálni az üllőin az aluljáróban, még szerencse hogy nem verték meg


 
Ja ez volt az!Nagy penge a srácA Fradiban játszik és Loki szurkoló


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

Vecsés-Fradi


----------



## afca (2008 Március 16)

filozófus írta:


> Vecsés-Fradi


 

Ahhoz le kell,hogy omoljanak a határok.Mert sok helyen van lopott föld.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Őszintén mi a meglátásod?Lessz jó csapata a Fradinak vagy pénzelés lessz?Mit akar az Angol?Focit?vagy pénzt és bevásárlóközpontot?


Figyelj,jobb csapatunk lesz,hogy meddig jutunk az a jövő zenéje.Kevin McCabe egy olyan csapatot akar csinálni a Fradiból,amelyik a bajnoki címért harcol mindig és a bl-ben is megállja a helyét,s bejut a főtáblára,estleg valami nagy eredményt ér el.Persze ezt(bl főtábla) nem 3 éven belül.Szeretne egy biztos háttérrel rendelkező Klubot,nem csak a futball szakosztályt akarja feljívítani.
Ezt nem zárja ki az,hogy bev.központot is építsen.Megfér a kettő egymás mellett.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 16)

afca írta:


> Ahhoz le kell,hogy omoljanak a határok.Mert sok helyen van lopott föld.


Úgy van!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 17)

Ezt a mákot!!!!!!! 
Az mtk ix-elt a diósgyőrrel, 1 pontra vagyunk tőlük:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Diosgyor* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jozsef Kanta </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Kazuo Homma </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 19)

MAGYAR KUPA

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*DAC Gyor SE* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Norbert Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>8 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Balazs Farkas </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Illes Sitku </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Leandro </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Csaba Szatmari </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 19)

Pisti mi volt ez a vereség??A 3.percben piroslap??


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 19)

afca írta:


> Pisti mi volt ez a vereség??A 3.percben piroslap??



Ez a Szűcs gyerek csinált egy buta hibát, hozzáért Sitkuhoz egy helyezkedési hiba után, aki eljátszotta a nagyhalált. A bíró megette és kiállította a gyereket, a szabadrugásból rögtön kaptunk egy gólt. Nem olyan rossz eredmény ez azért, mert Debrecenben lesz a visszavágó, ahol remélem a nagycsapat fog játszani egy győztes MTK meccs után. Nem Szacsát állították ki, hanem Szűcs Pistát!
Grat a Vasasnak!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 19)

afca írta:


> Szedán csak 1 pont lessz a külömbség.


Maradt a 4 pont. Jó hajtós meccs volt de a focit gólra játszák. A dönci a PSV-nek jobb.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 20)

Üdv kolléga! Mizújs?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 20)

pisti72 írta:


> Üdv kolléga! Mizújs?


 

Szervusz.semmit nem tudok a meccsről sok a intéznivalóm meg a munkám.Nagyon biztam,hogy nyer az Ajax.Kár az X-ért.De még van esélyünk.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 20)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 20)

Lesz már itt bevétel:
A március 25-én, kedden 19 órától az Albert stadionban sorra kerülő Ferencváros-Sheffield United mérkőzésre megkezdődött a jegyárusítás. 
Jó hír a Fradi-szurkolók részére, hogy a belépők nem drágultak, vagyis egy sima bajnoki áráért láthatják az angol "Pengéket", ugyanakkor a bérletek nem érvényesek a találkozóra.
- Nem akartunk változtatni az árakon, reméljük, így minél többen szurkolnak majd a mieinknek - _mondta Berki Krisztián, az FTC Zrt. ügyvezetője_. - Eldőlt az is, hogy a mérkőzésre 19 órakor kerül sor az Albert stadionban.
A jegyárak a következők: "A" kategóriás: 1450 Ft., "B" kategóriás: 1100 Ft, "C" kategóriás: 800 Ft. Nyugdíjas: 500 Ft.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tibor Tisza (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Na ezt nevezem.Az utolsó percben 11-essel nyerni?Hát furcsa dolog.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 22)

Hogyan szerezhetünk hat pontot Albánia ellen a vb-selejtezőkön? (napi magyar) 

A válasz pofonegyszerű: Albániát a FIFA kizárja a sorozatból. 
<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin --><!--*hirdetés*

--><SCRIPT src="./jscripts/banner.php?zona=40544" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord=46566380"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=347310831" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/goAdverticum1.24.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><!-- (c) 2000-2007 Gemius SA, GDE+ 2.0: REACH/Adatptive Media RoN/AM RoN focitpp 250x250, Citroen Range March --><SCRIPT language=javascript1.2 type=text/javascript><!--_gde_cap_time = new Array(0,0); // First value: 1 - day, 2 - week, 3 - month // Second value for number of days/weeks/months_gde_user_freq = 0; // Frequency to user or 0 - no limit_gde_get_cookie = function(name) { if (document.cookie.length>0) { var start=document.cookie.indexOf(name+"="); if (start!=-1) { start=start+name.length+1; var end=document.cookie.indexOf(";",start); }; if (end==-1) end=document.cookie.length; return unescape(document.cookie.substring(start,end)); }; return ""; }; _gde_set_cookie = function(name,value,days) { var date=new Date(); date.setDate(date.getDate()+days); document.cookie=name+ "=" +escape(value)+((days==null) ? "" : ";expires="+date.toGMTString()); }; _gde_check_counter = function(id,max,time) { var period = 0; var times = new Array (0,86400,604800,2592000); if (max == null || max == 0) return true; if (!isNaN(time[0]) && !isNaN(time[1]) && !isNaN(times[time[0]])) period = time[1] * times[time[0]]; var cookie=_gde_get_cookie(id); cookie=cookie.split(":"); var counter=parseInt(cookie[0]); if (isNaN(counter)) counter = 0; var lasttime=parseInt(cookie[1]); if (isNaN(lasttime)) lasttime = 0; var now=(new Date()).getTime(); if (period > 0) { if (lasttime+period*1000 < now) { counter=0; lasttime=now; }; }; cookie=(++counter)+":"+lasttime; _gde_set_cookie(id,cookie,1000); return (counter <= max); }; if (_gde_check_counter('9ZGgpv.vl9UUdpIN5hy_d14ULy7Rtk7T872kGe6bGmj.I7',_gde_user_freq,_gde_cap_time))document.write('<scr'+'ipt src="http://s1.huomdgde.adocean.pl/_'+(new Date()).getTime()+'/ad.js?id=9ZGgpv.vl9UUdpIN5hy_d14ULy7Rtk7T872kGe6bGmj.I7" language="javascript"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript src="http://s1.huomdgde.adocean.pl/_1206175120218/ad.js?id=9ZGgpv.vl9UUdpIN5hy_d14ULy7Rtk7T872kGe6bGmj.I7"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://s1.huomdgde.adocean.pl/aux.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=VBScript> on error resume next ado_gjsgjrkhnmmmpxjrdedgicfh_plug = ( IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.6")))</SCRIPT>Magyarország egyik vb-selejtezős ellenfelét, Albániát a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség (FIFA) után az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetségi (UEFA) is eltiltotta mérkőzéseitől.

A FIFA, majd csütörtökön az UEFA az albán kormány által a futballszövetségre gyakorolt nyomás miatt függesztette fel Albánia játékengedélyét nemzetközi mérkőzésekre, illetve megtiltotta játékvezetőinek nemzetközi mérkőzések vezetését.

Amennyiben nem konszolidálódik a helyzet, elképzelhető, hogy a 2008. október 11-én esedékes hazai, illetve a 2009. március 28-án lejátszandó idegenbeli összecsapáson automatikusan megszerzi a hat pontot a magyar csapat. 

Az UEFA végrehajtó bizottsága legközelebb március 28-án tárgyal az ügyről, és amennyiben nincs változás, Albániát kizárhatják az esedékes vb-selejtezőkből. 

* Bírócsere történt a mai Debrecen-MTK bajnoki előtt. Mivel az eredetileg kijelölt Bede Ferenc vírusos megbetegedéssel küzd, a találkozót Kassai Viktor vezeti majd.

[forrás: uefa.com]


----------



## afca (2008 Március 22)

Dzsudzsákék a focibajnoki cím kapujában

EINDHOVEN – Egy lépéssel közelebb került ahhoz Dzsudzsák Balázs (21) csapata, a PSV Eindhoven, hogy bajnok legyen. A holland labdarúgó-bajnokság rangadóján az Ajax Amsterdam 0-0-t játszott a PSV otthonában, így nem tudott faragni négypontos hátrányából. Dzsudzsák, aki a DVSC-vel nyert már három aranyérmet, akár ötszörös bajnok is lehet a szezon végén, ha a Loki és a PSV is megnyeri a pontvadászatot. 

– Nagyon szép lenne, ha mindkét csapat bajnok lenne. A PSV-vel tettünk egy lépést e felé. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy sokan nem élvezték a meccsünket, mert nem rúgtunk gólokat, de számunkra most az volt a fontos, hogy ne csökkenjen négypontos előnyünk az Ajaxszal szemben. Inkább az amszterdamiaknak kellett volna lerohannia minket, mi viszont taktikusan játszottunk – mesélte Dzsudzsák, aki végig a pályán volt. 

A holland bajnokságból öt forduló van hátra. A válogatott labdarúgó szerint minden esélyük megvan arra, hogy már az utolsó előtti fordulóban bajnoki címet ünnepeljenek. – Könnyebbnek találom a sorsolásunkat, mint az Ajaxét, és persze abban is bízom, hogy hibázik a vetélytársunk – mondta a középpályás.


----------



## rada.balint (2008 Március 22)

Jó meccsek lesznek a hétvégén. Nem tud valaki segíteni, hogy tudom őket interneten megnézni? lesz Man Utd-Liverpool, Chelsea-Arsenal. Különösen a Chelsea meccs érdekelne... de lesz majd PSV-s meccs is, éljesn Dzsudzsák, nagyon jó szélső. Edzőnjön csak kint Hollandiában. Legyen egy jó kis válogatottunk a VB selejtezőre! Sportos napot és kellemes húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## rada.balint (2008 Március 22)

Na jól van Dzsudzsákék nyertel 3-0ra, azért ez szép. Jól bedolgozta magát a PSV-be. Reméljük azért komoly sikerekete és hirnevet fog magának szerezni. A sok idegenlégiós talána a válogatotton is fog dobni, egyszer....


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 23)

Helo kedves sporttársak!Az elmult heti lemaradásomat igyekszem pótolni,(nem voltam gépközelben)szorgalmasan olvasom mi történt távollétembenMa aztán beütött a krakk,hát nem kikapott aLOKI?Alig térek magamhoz!Mit szólsz ehez Pisti?Ma este hallgattam Nyilasi okfejtéseit Dzsudzsival kapcsolatosan,érdekes volt!Mostantól ujra szorgalmasan jelentkezem!Kellemes .húsvéti ünnepeket kivánok!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Groningen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Danny Koevermans </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>32 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Otman Bakkal </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>47 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Danny Koevermans </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Andras Pal </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>78 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Mladen Lambulic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Takacs </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Daniel Bode </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>25 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Janos Zovath </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Attila Tokoli (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Twente* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Luke Wilkshire </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>70 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Eljero Elia </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Douglas (og)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Na ez már baj.Itt elveszett minden.A parasztok nyerik a vasvelláikkal a bajnokságot.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## rada.balint (2008 Március 23)

milyne mecsek voltak ma a PL-ben, Chelsea-Arsenal nagyon jó volt. Ki nézte? Drogba nagyon nagy!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

Üdv mindenkinek és kellemes ünnerpeket, már ami maradt belőle!
Sajnos én sem voltam gépközelben, csak tv-n néztem ezt a szánalmat szombaton. Hát elcsesztünk egy nagy esélyt,és ez egyértelműen Herczeg Bandi hibái és taktaikai baklövései számlájára írható. Nagyon nehéz lesz ezek után, mert minden meccsünket hoznunk kellene, hogy meglegyen a 4. és hogy mi a "kondás parasztok nyerjük a vasvilláinkkal" 
Ezek után én már jobbnak tartanám, ha a kupákra helyeznénk nagyobb hangsúlyt, mert a bajnoki arany elúszni látszik(remélem nem lesz igazam), bár még sokminden lehet, mert 9 forduló hátravan.
Afca, köszi a lapot!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek és kellemes ünnerpeket, már ami maradt belőle!
> Afca, köszi a lapot!


 
Szivesen barátom


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

Én küldtem pü-t


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

filozófus írta:


> Én küldtem pü-t


 

Kicsodát?????


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

afca írta:


> Kicsodát?????


Privát üzenet-et


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

McCabe múzeumba tette a Fradit - fotóval!

http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/4609


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

filozófus írta:


> Privát üzenet-et


Bocs kolléga, nekem küldted?
Mert én csak Afcától kaptam meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

A dressz a „Pengék” többi testvéregyüttesének meze mellé került, így azok a szigetországi szurkolók is testközelből vehetik szemügyre, akik nem tartanak a csapattal Budapestre a keddi barátságos találkozóra.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

A holnapi, Sheffield United elleni barátságos mérkőzésen hivatalosan is pályára lép a Ferencváros színeiben a közelmúltban hivatalosan is a zöld-fehérek játékosává váló Grosics Gyula. Az Aranycsapat legendás kapusát a találkozó előtt a Fradi és a Sheffield vezetői, valamint a szurkolók is köszönthetik.
A „Fekete Párduc” 1962-ben azért is hagyott fel a labdarúgással, mert az akkori pártvezetés nem engedte a Ferencvárosba igazolni. 
Az év elején azonban a zöld-fehérek vezetősége hivatalosan is szerződtette a legendás hálóőrt, aki súlyos betegsége alatt a kórházban írta alá átigazolási lapját, de mostanra megerősödött annyira az egészségi állapota, hogy akár pályára is léphessen a Fradi színeiben. 
Grosics a tervek szerint kezdőként lép majd pályára a Sheffield ellen, és a kezdőrúgást követően váltja majd a kijelölt cserekapus a kedden 19 órakor kezdődő találkozón.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

Jó sok csapata van, remélem a fradi lesz a legkedvesebb gyeremeke


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Bocs kolléga, nekem küldted?
> Mert én csak Afcától kaptam meg.


Nem,ezt afcának írtam,nekem is küldött


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

Szép gesztus, Gyula bá ezt már régen megérdemelte volna.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 24)

A MU-Pool (3-0) se lehetett semmi...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Szép gesztus, Gyula bá ezt már régen megérdemelte volna.


 

Már nagyon hülyének fogok látszani de ki az a Gyula bá???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

afca írta:


> Már nagyon hülyének fogok látszani de ki az a Gyula bá???


Grosics Gyula, az Aranycsapat kapusa :mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

Villámgól-történelem Fredtől Makaayig

A Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjében a Bayern München-Real Madrid mérkőzésen Roy Makaay a sorozat történetének leggyorsabb gólját szerezte, a holland támadó 11 másodperccel a kezdés után lőtt Iker Casillas kapujába. A korábbi csúcsot az Arsenal FC játékosa, Gilberto Silva tartotta, aki 2002. szeptemberében a PSV Eindhoven elleni összecsapás 20.07 másodpercében volt eredményes. A madridi védelem (élén Roberto Carlosszal) rövidzárlatát kihasználó csatár gólja adta az ötletet, hogy megnézzük néhány egyéb küzdelemsorozat hasonló rekordjait. Reméljük, hogy az alábbi sztorikat - amelyek közül valamennyi valós, megtörtént eseményt, sorozatot, eseményt elevenít fel - tátott szájjal fogják olvasni.
A *világbajnokságok *történetének első gólját a francia Lucien Laurent szerezte, aki 1930. július 13-án a Mexikó elleni mérkőzés 19. percében volt eredményes. Ezt a rekordot már senki sem veheti el a támadótól, ám a leggyorsabb vb-gól büszke címe már másnap új tulajdonoshoz vándorolt, a román Constantin Stanciunak mindössze két percre volt szüksége, hogy bevegye Peru válogatottjának kapuját.
Ez a csúcs sem volt azonban hosszú életű, az 1934-es tornán a német Ernst Lehner faragta tovább, aki a 24. másodpercben már betalált Ausztria ellen. Az ő produkciója 28 esztendeig megdönthetetlen volt (igaz, ebben sajnálatos módon a második világháború is közrejátszott), ám Chilében a csehszlovák Václav Masek csak 15 másodpercet várt a házigazdák elszomorításával. A Sparta Praha csatára érdekes módon csak azon az egyetlen csoportmérkőzésen lépett pályára a tornán, a gyors gólja ellenére sem kapott több lehetőséget az ezüstérmes csapatban.
Ezt követően azonban kilenc világbajnokságon keresztül elégedetten konstatálhatta, hogy senki sem tudja megdönteni a csúcsát. 1966-ban a Koreai NDK-ból érkezett Park Soong-Jin (23 mp), 1978-ban a francia Bernard Lacombe (37 mp) és 1982-ben az angol Bryan Robson (27 mp) csak megközelíteni tudták az 1990-es évek elején a Sparta elnöki tisztségét is betöltő Masek rekordját.
A javításra 2002-ig kellett várni, az Ázsiában rendezett világbajnokság harmadik helyéért vívott mérkőzésen a török Hakan Sükür 11 másodperc alatt előnyhöz juttatta csapatát. A villámgól krónikája: _"A bronzmérkőzést a hazai csapat kezdte, és játékosai közül mindössze hárman értek labdához, amikor ismét felállhattak a középkezdéshez, a törökök ugyanis 11 másodperc alatt gólt szereztek. Koreai középkezdés után játékostársa Hong Myung Bóhoz passzolt, a védő azonban rálépett a labdára, Ilhan Mansiz becsúszva Hakan Sükür elé játszott, aki a kapus mellett a hálóba lőtt."_
A sportág legrangosabb küzdelemsorozata után következzen a labdarúgás őshazája, *Anglia*, a szigetországban kik voltak a leggyorsabbak? Az angol liga történetében immár 43 éves a rekord, hiszen a negyedosztályú bajnokság 1963-64-es idényében született. 1964. április 25-én két középcsapat találkozott egymással Bradfordban, a Park Avenue fogadta a Tranmere Roverst. A mérkőzés nyilván egy lett volna a soktízezer ligamérkőzés közül, ha a hazaiak támadója, Jim Fryatt nem szerez gólt a találkozó 4. (!) másodpercében. A rekorder James Edward Fryatt 1940. szeptember 2-án született Southamptonban, ligapályafutását a Charlton Athleticben kezdte, ahol az 1959-60-as szezonban mutatkozott be. A középcsatár 1974-ig futballozott közel tíz ligaklubban, igen eredményesen.




*A lyoni Fred már a brazil juniorbajnokságban is villogott*​A *Premier League* hasonló csúcsa újkeletű, ám még csak nem is veszélyeztette Fryar rekordját. 2000. december 9-én a Bradford City-Tottenham Hotspur találkozón Ledley King követte el, aki Barry játékvezető kezdést jelző sípszava után 10 másodperccel már bevette az ellenfél kapuját. A fiatal játékosnak egyébként ez volt az első gólja a Spursben!​A *Bundesligában* a pontvadászat legeredményesebb külföldi játékosa, a brazil Giovane Elber a rekorder. A dél-amerikai a Bayern München színeiben 1998. január 31-én a Hamburger SV ellen a 11. másodpercben iratkozott fel az eredményjelzőre. A bajnokság 1963 óta íródó történetében korábban Ronald Worm (MSV Duisburg) és Dirk Zander (FC St. Pauli, 1991) tartotta a rekordot.
Ugyanennyi a rekord, ráadásul szintén külföldi játékos tartja *Csehországban*. Tavaly április 24-én a Sparta Prahában légióskodó svájci Mauro Lustrinelli szerezte az FK Jablonec ellen.
*Olaszországban* három másodperccel jobb a rekord. Paolo Poggi, a Piacenza csatára 2001. december 2-án érte el, amikor megszerezte a vezetést csapatának Firenzében.
*Argentínában* hosszabb ideje várnak a csúcsdöntésre, hiszen az élvonalbeli rekord 1979 óta van érvényben. Gazdája Carlos Dantón Seppaquercia, a Huracán játékosa, aki a metropolitano bajnokságban a Gimnasia La Plata elleni összecsapáson (március 20.) öt másodperc alatt máris mattolta Borzi kapust.
*Brazíliában* jobb a rekord, a hivatalos csúcs 1989 óta szerepel az évkönyvekben. Tulajdonosa a Náutico akkori csatára, Nivaldo, aki mindössze 8 másodpercet várt azzal, hogy elszomorítsa az Atlético Mineiro híveit.
A jelenleg az Olympique Lyonban futballozó brazil válogatott, Fred lőtt ennél gyorsabb gólt, ám azt nem felnőtt mérkőzésen, hanem Sao Paulo állam juniorbajnokságában szerezte. A 2006-os világbajnokságon is szerepelt támadó az Atlético Mineiro színeiben a Vila Nova ellen 3,17 másodperc után volt eredményes.
A dél-amerikai rekordokat azért kezeljük fenntartással, így az uruguayi Ricardo Olivera 1998. szeptember 26-án született gólját is, amit egyes híradások szerint a kezdés után 2,8 mp-cel lőtt a Rio Negro-Soriano alacsonyabb osztályú mérkőzésen.
(FOCIVILÁG)

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var MyCikk = sysuri.substr(sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') + 1, sysuri.lastIndexOf('.') - sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') - 1); function commentMeghiv () { if (foglalt==0) { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); window.clearInterval(commentTimer); } } if (foglalt == 1) { var commentTimer=setInterval("commentMeghiv ()",500); } else { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); } </SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

Huszti értékesebb, mint Torghelle, Szabics és Halmosi együtt


Az egyik német futballadatbank alátámasztotta: a hazai futball legpiacképesebb tagjai a kapusok. A transfermarkt.de kimutatásai szerint a húsz legértékesebb magyar futballista közé öt kapus verekedte be magát, Sáfár Szabolcsot többre taksálják, mint a legutóbbi gólkirályt, Rajczi Pétert. Babos Gábor jóval értékesebb, mint a válogatott aktuális gólfelelőse, a watfordi Priskin Tamás.

A labdarúgás piaci viszonyait megbízhatóan ismerő német honlap, a transfermarkt.de [1] a világsztárok mellett a magyar játékosok jelenlegi értékeit is rögzíti.
*A magyar bajnokság nem tényező*

Legalábbis azokét, akikről legalább vannak olyan ismereteik, mennyiért váltott klubot, mennyit kereshet. Az értékek kialakításában értelemszerűen közrejátszik az életkor is, a nemzetközi szereplés, válogatottság, ennek alapján állapítják meg, ki a legpiacképesebb. 
Az adatbank a magyar bajnoksággal nem foglalkozik, ez talán nem is meglepő, hiszen mint az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetség (UEFA) keddi körlevelében kiderült: a hazai aranyérmes már az első selejtezőben játékra kényszerül, többek közt az albán, a feröeri vagy a máltai bajnokkal együtt. Az itthon játszókat így nem is minősítik, pedig érdekes lett volna az összevetés, hiszen a hazai szakemberek szerint Németh Krisztián vagy Hrepka Ádám akár kétmillió euróért is elkelhet.
*Bodnár Lászlót becsülik*

Nem meglepő, hogy az angol másodosztályú West Bromwich Albionban szereplő Gera Zoltán a legpiacképesebb, a németek szerint 3,5 millió euró az értéke. (2004-ben 2,23 millió euróért vette őt a WBA a Ferencvárosból.) Hogy akad-e olyan klub, amelyik fizet-e érte ennyit, az már a menedzsereken, illetve az üzletembereken múlik. A német honlap által megjelölt érték 2,35 millió fontot jelent. Geráért a legutóbbi átigazolási időszakban állítólag 2-3 millió fontot adott volna az élvonalbeli Middlesbrough, de az üzletből nem lett semmi.
Gera után a Bundesligában futballozó Huszti Szabolcs jön a sorban, ő alighanem Hannoverben mutatott átlag feletti [2] játéka alapján értékelődött fel 2,5 millió euróra. A londoni másodosztályú csapatban, a Crystal Palace-ben védőKirály Gábor [3] ugyanennyit ér, és az Index úgy tudja, ennyit ki is fizetett volna érte az Arsenal három éve a Herthának, a berlini klub azonban félmillióval többre taksálta a kapust.
A salzburgi Bodnár László a hetedik a listán, a szaloniki PAOK-ban bajnoki meccsen januárban ezer nap után betaláló Torghelle Sándor a tizedik helyét vélhetően a németek ellen 2004-ben szerzett két góljának köszönheti. A kiöregedőfélben lévő Fehér Csaba sem a mutatott játéka miatt érhet egymillió eurót, de a honlap szerint a PSV állandó kispadosa cím ekkora értékkel párosul.
*Filkor még értéktelen*

A lista érdekessége még, és talán a magyar kapusok elismertségét jelzi, hogy a krétai Ergotelisz alkalmazottja, Posza Zsolt előkelőbb helyen áll, mint az AEK Athén bal lábas középpályása [4], Tőzsér Dániel. 
Az interes, tizennyolc éves Filkor Attila [5] ára remélhetőleg a tíz vagy hússzorosa lesz hamarosan. Filkorral együtt a Plymouth irányítóját, Buzsáky Ákost sem értékelik többre ötvenezer eurónál.
A német lap szerint Ronaldinho hetvenmillió eurót ér, Sevcsenko negyvenhatot, Kaká harmincötöt - neki hosszú távú szerződése van -, Robinho huszonötöt, a legutóbbi aranylabdás, az olasz Fabio Cannavaro pedig tizennégy.
<TABLE class=svn cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=460 align=center bgColor=#990000 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE class=svntable cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Gera Zoltán</TD><TD>West Bromwich Albion</TD><TD>3500000</TD><TD>880 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Huszti Szabolcs</TD><TD>Hannover</TD><TD>2500000</TD><TD>630 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Király Gábor</TD><TD>Crystal Palace</TD><TD>2500000</TD><TD>630 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Dárdai Pál</TD><TD>Hertha BSC</TD><TD>2200000</TD><TD>554 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Babos Gábor</TD><TD>NEC Nijmegen</TD><TD>2200000</TD><TD>554 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Juhász Roland</TD><TD>Anderlecht</TD><TD>2000000</TD><TD>504 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Bodnár László</TD><TD>Salzburg</TD><TD>1800000</TD><TD>453 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Hajnal Tamás</TD><TD>Kaiserslautern</TD><TD>1500000</TD><TD>337 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Priskin Tamás</TD><TD>Watford</TD><TD>1300000</TD><TD>327 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Torghelle Sándor</TD><TD>PAOK Szaloniki</TD><TD>1250000</TD><TD>314 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Sáfár Szabolcs</TD><TD>Austria Wien</TD><TD>1200000</TD><TD>302 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Rajczi Péter</TD><TD>Barnsley</TD><TD>1000000</TD><TD>252 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Fehér Csaba</TD><TD>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD>1000000</TD><TD>252 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Szélesi Zoltán</TD><TD>Cottbus</TD><TD>900000</TD><TD>227 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Fülöp Márton</TD><TD>Sunderland</TD><TD>800000</TD><TD>202 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Kabát Péter</TD><TD>Pasching</TD><TD>800000</TD><TD>202 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Tóth Balázs</TD><TD>Erciyesspor</TD><TD>750000</TD><TD>189 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Szabics Imre</TD><TD>Mainz</TD><TD>700000</TD><TD>176 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Bodor Boldizsár</TD><TD>Roda</TD><TD>650000</TD><TD>164 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Posza Zsolt</TD><TD>Ergotelisz</TD><TD>600000</TD><TD>151 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Tőzsér Dániel</TD><TD>AEK Athén</TD><TD>500000</TD><TD>126 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Vanczák Vilmos</TD><TD>St. Truiden</TD><TD>500000</TD><TD>126 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Halmosi Péter</TD><TD>Plymouth</TD><TD>500000</TD><TD>126 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Lőw Zsolt</TD><TD>Hoffenheim</TD><TD>400000</TD><TD>100 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Máté Péter</TD><TD>Reading</TD><TD>300000</TD><TD>76 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Ferenczi István</TD><TD>Barnsley</TD><TD>300000</TD><TD>76 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Sitku Illés</TD><TD>Ankaraspor</TD><TD>150000 </TD><TD>38 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Gyánó Szabolcs</TD><TD>Academica</TD><TD>100000</TD><TD>25 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Filkor Attila</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>50000</TD><TD>12,5 millió ft</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD>Csizmadia Csaba</TD><TD>Mattersburg</TD><TD>50000 </TD><TD>12,5 millió ft</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>(A táblázat első értékei euróban szerepelnek.)
<!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Grosics Gyula, az Aranycsapat kapusa :mrgreen:


 

Köszönöm Mondom,hogy full tuloknak látszom.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*A Ferencvárosi Női Labdarúgó Klub A csapatának játékosai*

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>Bogdán Éva Andrea
Becenév: Éva
Születési hely: Kolozsvár
Születési idő: 1989. 09. 28.
Hobbi: foci, kerékpározás
Kedvenc étel: paprikás krumpli, dinnye
Kedvenc ital: icetea
Eddigi klubjai: Gyulai Kinder SC</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>Deli Anikó, csapatkapitány
Becenév: Baja
Születési hely: Baja
Születési idő: 1979. 08. 13.
Kedvenc étel: brassói
Kedvenc ital: Őszibaracklé
Kedvenc focicsapat: Barcelona
Eddigi klubjai: László Kórház SC, Femina, MTK


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Dián Ágnes
Becenév: Ági
Születési hely: Komárom
Születési idő: 1988. 04. 04.
Kedvenc ital: citromos nestea
Eddigi klubjai: Tatabányai Amazonok,
Union Nove Zamky

</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>Dörömbözi Csilla
Becenév: Csillu-Millu
Születési hely: Székesfehérvár
Születési idő: 1981. 04. 14.
Hobbi: zene
Kedvenc étel:minden, ami s-el kezdődik és üti-vel végződik
Kedvenc focicsapat: Barcelona
Eddigi klubjai: Renova SE,László Kórház


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Fodor Viktória
Becenév: Fonyódi tarajos
Születési hely: Lengyeltóti
Születési idő: 1986. 01. 25.
Hobbi: mozi
Kedvenc étel: rántott sajt, görögsaláta, pizza
Kedvenc ital: Coca-Cola narancslé
Kedvenc focicsapat: Barcelona,
Manchester United
Eddigi klubjai: FTC


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>Fülep Szabina
Becenév: Szabi
Születési idő: 1990. 06. 27.
Hobbi: foci
Kedvenc étel: mcDonald's
Kedvenc ital: barackos icetea
Kedvenc focicsapat: Real Madrid, FTC</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Kárpáti Orsolya
Becenév: Orsika
Születési hely: Budapest
Születési idő: 1987. 05. 28.
Hobbi: party, hülyéskedés
Kedvenc étel: sárgabosófőzelék, tonhal
Kedvenc ital: ananászlé
Kedvenc focicsapat: Arsenal,Portugália
Eddigi klubjai: MTK 

</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Krenács Lilla
Becenév: Lala, Lali
Születési hely: Szeged
Születési idő: 1986. 01. 21.
Hobbi: foci, mozi
Kedvenc étel: saláta
Kedvenc ital: jegestea
Kedvenc focicsapat: Algyő SK, MTK,
LKV Graz


</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>
Technikai vezető és kapusedző
Maticza Katica
Születési hely: Sátoraljaújhely
Hobbi: minden sport
Kedvenc étel: speciális rántotthúsos szendvics (két rántott szelet között egy harmadik)
Kedvenc ital: kávé
Kedvenc focicsapat: STK
Eddigi klubjai: Volán, Iris, Dunaújváros, Jászdózsa NFC,MTK, FTC


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Megyes Ágnes
Becenév: Ágika
Születési hely: Budapest
Születési idő: 1990. 06. 18.
Hobbi: foci, zenehallgatás, biciklizés, bulizás
Kedvenc étel: pizza, túrógombóc
Kedvenc ital: Sprite, Őszibaracklé
Kedvenc csapat: Real Madrid
Eddigi klubjai: Saturnus
László Kórház SC


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Ménesi Melinda
Becenév: Matyi
Születési hely: Budapest
Születési idő: 1983. 07. 24.
Hobbi: tollaslabda
Kedvenc étel: répa, alma
Kedvenc ital: ásványvíz
Kedvenc focicsapata: Liverpool FC
Eddigi klubjai: Hungária Viktória,
Jéghegy KK, Lágymányos TC, FTC


</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Mészáros Enikő
Születési hely: Miskolc
Születési idő: 1987. 02. 04.
Hobbi: foci, olvasás, számítógép
Kedvenc étel: rakottkrumpli
Kedvenc ital: gyümölcslevek
Kedvenc focicsapat: Barcelona
Eddigi klubjai: MVSC

</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>Technikai munkatárs
Név: Balogh Alexandra
Becenév: Alex
Születési hely: Vác
Születési idő: 1979.02.20.
Hobbi: foci, internet
Kedvenc étel: roston sült hal
Kedvenc ital: mangólé
Kedvenc focicsapat: FTC, Lazio
Eddigi klubjai: Renova, László Kórház, Lágymányos, Hegyvidék,Kispest.

</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Németh Ildikó
Becenév: Tápi
Születési hely: Nyíregyháza
Születési idő: 1980. 07. 07.
Hobbi: foci, zene
Kedvenc étel: brassói, mcDonald's
Kedvenc ital: Cola
Kedvenc focicsapat: Barcelona
Eddigi klubjai: Nyíregyháza

</TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>
Sütőné Gecző Erika
Becenév: Süti
Születési hely: Budapest
Születési idő: 1981. 12. 27.
Hobbi: foci, buli
Kedvenc étel: grillcsirke
Kedvenc ital: citromos ice tea
Kedvenc focicsapat: FTC
Eddigi klubjai: FTC 

</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

Tabella,

<TABLE style="COLOR: #ffffff" cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ff00"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*1.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*1.FC Femina*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*0*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*0*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*92*​​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*4*​​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*51*​</TD></TR><TR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*2.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*Viktória FC Szombathely*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*15*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*0*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*2*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*69*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*14*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*45*​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*3.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*Ferencváros*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*9*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*3*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*5*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*44*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*34*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*30*​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*4.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*MTK*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*7*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*4*​​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*6*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*35*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*32*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*25*​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*5.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*ETO FC Győr*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*6*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*2*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*9*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*35*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*41*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*20*​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*6.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*Pécsi VSK*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*3*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*2*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*12*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*12*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*60*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*11*​</TD></TR><TR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*7.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*Újpest*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*1*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*5*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*11*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*15*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*55*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>* 5**​</TD></TR><TR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #009900"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*8.*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*Íris-Olimpia*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*17*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*1*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*2*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*14*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*13*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>*75*​</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #006633" align=right>* 5*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

Mi van, Te holnap nem melózol?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 24)

Kissé már idejétmúlt a fenti táblázat. Jónéhány játékos már nem ezekben a klubokban játszik.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi van, Te holnap nem melózol?


 

Este 6-ra megyek.Éjjeles leszek.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

Bekiabálások focimeccsen.Úgy gyűjtöttem őket.Haláliak.

Talán egy Loki-Bvsc meccsen volt hajdanán: a játék épp a Loki térfelén csordogál, a pálya túlfelén Koszta kicsit unatkozik a kapuban. A B-középből egy hang többször is efféléket tanácsol a kapusnak: 
"-Te Koszta, fogd meg a segged. Na rajta, fogd csak meg." 
Koszta nem foglalkozott vele egy darabig, de a hang csak nem adta fel, mire egyszer Koszta tényleg hátranyúlt, talán őt sem hagyta már nyugodni a kíváncsiság és valószínűleg csak poénból megfogta a saját hátsóját.
Erre az egész szektor a háta mögött teljes hangerővel:
"Buuuuzi, buuuzi, buuuuzi !!!"

Valamikor a 90-es évek elején, egy PMSC-Fradi meccsen, a hazai szurkolók előtt , azt hiszem Telek Manci kezére pattant a labda, de a bíró nem fújt, mire a pécsi szurkolók, kórusban üvöltötték, hogy :kéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééz. Pár pillanat múlva egy hang a Fradi szektorból: Az nem kéz! Az a szent jobb! Hatalmas röhögés.
Más. 
Valamikor a 80-as évek elején, amikor a kaposvári kosárlabda csapat először jutott fel az NB-I.-be, az esti Telesportban, amikor az eredményeket olvasták be, (a szpíker Vitár Róbert) :
"SÁÉV-akárki x-y. Először nem tudtuk eldönteni, hogy milyen csapat a SÁÉV, de hoszzas keresés után kiderítettük, hogy ez a megyei építő vállalat csapata. Szerintünk, -így Vitár-, jobb lenne valami találóbb nevet választani, mondjuk Somogyi Beton." 
A következö fordulóban a biró, hát nem éppen nekünk vezetett. Egy borgőzös szurkoló a meccs elején még a lelátó lépcsőjének a tetjén ült, (120%-os teltház) de a második félidőben már lennt volt a pálya mellet. Egy újabb vitatható bírói ítélet után bekiabál: 
"Hülye vagy mint a Vitár Róbert." 
Kétezer ember fogat a hasát a röhögéstől. 

Vác-Diósgyőr (?) meccs valamikor a 90-es évek elején! Füle A. a Vác játékosa végzett el szabadrúgást és nagyon bénán a földbe rúgott, erre egy idősebb enyhén spicces drukker: " Füle! A Föld is gömbölyű, de te a labdát rúgjad! "  

DVSC-Tatabánya meccs:

Dombi nem képes lekezelni egy labdát a 16-os sarkánál, kétszer is elpattan, mire megszeliditi. Egy hang:
- Tibi, próbáld az orroddal! )

Bejön a Tatabánya afrikai játékosa. AZ egyik néző:
- Nézd már, az nem Wesley Snipes???
Másik néző:
- Gyere ide, Penge! A fénybenjáró!!!!!


DVSC-Újpest kupavisszavágón:

- Erős, hogy fordulnál meg anyádba' egy hát rőzsével!

Loki meccsen szöglethez készülôdik a Sopron, Signori is helyezkedik, Bernáthtal összekapaszkodnak. Egy nézô beszól: 
- Csabi, szídd ki a nyakát!

Túlio az Újpestben játszott:

"Túlió, Túlió,...anyádat b*ssza fél Rió..."

BVSC- Siófok 1998/99

Aubel kap egy labdát, sehol senki, erre megáll, körülnéz, visszaérnek, szerelik.

A lelátóról: "bazmeg ez olyan hülye, hogy ha nincs rajta védő, megkeresi ))"


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

Dzsudzsák és Buzsáky is kihagyta az edzést

Dzsudzsák Balázs nem vett részt az edzésen. A PSV támadója délutánra vár egy új cipőt az adidastól, és bízik abban, hogy ebben már nem fog fájni a lába. Ha ez így lesz, ő is részt vesz a szerda délelőtti tréningen, amely után eldől, hogy délután pályára léphet-e. Hiányzott a foglalkozásról Buzsáky Ákos is, aki szintén orvosi kezelés alatt áll. 
A QPR középpályása már régóta érzékeny bokájával bajlódik, de az egyelőre nem hivatalos hírek szerint valószínűleg vállalja majd a játékot a szlovének ellen. Reggel megérkezett Hévízre a hétfőn meghívott Tisza Tibor, aki délelőtt már együtt edzett társaival. 

Az Adidas cipő gyógyit???Jönnek a rigolyák???Elég hamar.......


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Túl magasak a Loki támadói </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Herczeg András szerint csapata nagyon akart </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>*Herczeg András* , a DVSC-TEVA klubmenedzsere így értékelt: 

- Többször is visszanézve a meccset azt mondhatom, az MTK-nak nem volt több helyzete, de az igaz, hogy fürgébbek voltak, és jobban alkalmazkodtak a pályához. Mészáros hiányát megéreztük, és sajnos Sándor Tamást is le kellett cserélnünk a szünetben - mondta a klubmenedzser. - A második félidőben a vendégek könnyen jöttek át a középpályán, a lepattanókat megszerezték, mi pedig a támadójátékunkat illetően statikusak voltunk. Kénytelenek voltunk magas támadókat játszatni, mert egy csatárunk van, akinek alacsonyabb a súlypontja, Rudolf Gergő, de hetek óta vírusos megbetegedéssel bajlódik. Nem volt tehát más lehetőség, hogy mozgékonyabbak legyünk. Sztojkovot emiatt hoztuk be, de nem vált be. Valóban nekünk nehezebbe ment a játék, de úgy érzem, a csapat nagyon akart, küzdött, hajtott. 

Csütörtökön a Magyar Kupában javíthat a Loki. A negyeddöntő első mérkőzésén 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a csapat a Fehérvár otthnában. 

- A Fehérvár előnnyel várja a meccset, így arra törekszik majd, hogy ne kapjon gólt. Kontrákból biztos megpróbálja majd növelni előnyét. Simek, Sitku veszélyes lehet, gyors, agresszív játékosok, tehát nagyon észnél kell lennünk, kapott gól nélkül kell megnyerni ezt a találkozót, hogy meglegyen a továbbjutás - jelentette ki Herczeg András.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_iro vAlign=top align=left width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</IMG>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 25)

Hát reméljük észnél lesznek!Nem szeretnék újra nagyot csalódni!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 25)

afca írta:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="cikk_cim" width="100%">Túl magasak a Loki támadói </td></tr><tr><td class="cikk_alcim" width="100%">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 25)

Bár az angol másodosztályban szereplő *Sheffield United* 1-0-ra legyőzte az NB II-es *Ferencváros*t barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzésen, de a hazai szurkolóknak mégis emlékezetes marad a találkozó, hiszen *Grosics Gyula*, az Aranycsapat legendás kapusa is pályára lépett a magyar együttesben.

<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------>
<!-- Adserver zone (write): 35310, Adverticum_Billboard_stop_45 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(35310,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=35310&ord=w7Kr4Jr6Bm8Fh1Qv4C&re=http%3A%2F%2Fhirstart.hu%2Fsport.html" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

Kattintson a hirdetésre!</xlat>" /></NOSCRIPT>
<!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek start ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek end ------><!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------>A fővárosi klub még februárban hivatalosan leigazolta a 82 éves hálóőrt ezzel emlékezve arra, hogy 1962-ben ezt az akkori politikai vezetés megakadályozta. 

Grosics először állt a Ferencváros kapujában, s a meccsre kilátogató 8000 néző felállva tapsolta őt. A találkozót a Ferencváros kezdte, s Lipcsei hazagurította a labdát a Fekete Párducnak, majd labdaérintését követően Holczer váltotta.

Az összecsapást a tartalékosan felálló angolok nyerték Abdi 10. percben fejelt góljával.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 25)

*Szép volt Gyula bá'!Megérdemelte!Legnagyobb tisztelet!*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 26)

Ez a mai produkció harmatgyenge volt a válogatottól. Magyarázza már meg valaki, hogy Tőzsér és Tisza mit keres a válogatottban?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 26)

Mi lesz majd a Portugálok , Svédek meg a Dánok ellen? Még Albánia is elpicsáz minket, ha addig kibékül az UEFA-val(FIFA-val?).


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 26)

Tőzsér csak a pontrúgásai miatt van itt,Tisza meg csak azért,mert nincs Gera,D.Balázs,Buzsáky sérült,le kellett cserélni.Szvsz.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 26)

Portugálok kikaptak a görögöktől,megint...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 26)

Ennél már csak jobbak leszünk,Pisti...


----------



## sirccm (2008 Március 27)

én LIverpoolra szvazok az idei szezonba nagyon jó szerepelnek főleg a Bl-ben szerintem ot döntősök lessznek


----------



## afca (2008 Március 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Slovenia* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mirnes Sisic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Austria* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Netherlands* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*4* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Andreas Ivanschitz </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Sebastian Prodl </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sebastian Prodl </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas-Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>37 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



John Heitinga </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas-Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 27)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 27)

filozófus írta:


> Ennél már csak jobbak leszünk,Pisti...


Azt gondolod? Én egy már kicsit szkeptikus vagyok.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 27)

Nos, túlvagyunk a Fehérváron is, nem kis izgalmakat éltünk át a végén (legalábbis mi a pályán) Azt a tizit még most sem értem, hogy rúgta be a saját kapujába az a szerb gyerek
Tibike csinálta meg egyébként a tizit!
Figyeljétek meg a Honvédot kapjuk a következő körben, egy százasom van rá!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 27)

Elég soványkának tűnő, 1 gólos előnnyel érkezett Debrecenbe a Fehérvár csapata a Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőjének visszavágójára.
A mérkőzés elején ennek ellenére - vagy talán pont ezért - támadólag lépett fel Disztl László csapata, azonban a találkozó előrehaladtával a "Loki" fokozatosan átvette a meccs irányítását. A 31. percben ezt Bogdanovic góllal is nyomatékosította, miután a becsúszó Horváthon átküzdötte magát, majd a hálóba lőtt. Hazai vezetéssel vonultak a csapatok a szünetre.
A záró 45 percben továbbra is a hazai csapat diktálta a mérkőzés ritmusát, a "Vidi" csak azután kapott észbe, mikor Kerekes az 56. percben a védők ügyetlenkedése közepette megszerezte a DVSC második találatát. Ezután felgyorsultak az események: előbb Koller szépített közelről, majd pedig szinte fordulásból Mohl vágta fel a tizenhatoson belül Dombit. A labda mögé Takács állt, akinek lövését bravúrral védte Sebők, ám a kipattanót Durica védhetetlenül csavarta saját kapujának a jobb oldalába, és ezzel el is döntötte a továbbjutást - a DVSC javára...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 27)

Afca! Bajok vannak a vasasnál is:

Információink szerint még mindig beszédtéma Angyalföldön a csapat kiesése a Magyar Kupából. A jelek szerint azonban nemcsak a drukkerek nem tudják megemészteni kedvenceik kiesését, hanem a vezetők sem.
Mint már jeleztük, szerdán edzés előtt megbeszélés volt az öltözőben, amelyen részt vett Vancsa Miklós ügyvezető és Illovszky Rudolf is. Jámbor János tulajdonos azonban eddig még nem foglalt állást, információink szerint azonban beszélt telefonon Mészöly Gézával.
Honlapunk úgy értesült, a tulajdonos arra kérte a vezetőedzőt, nyomatékosítsa a futballistáknak, hogy valamennyien küzdjék, hajtsák végig a kilencven perceket úgy, ahogyan azt a Vasas-mez viselése megköveteli, különben radikális változásokat lesz kénytelen eszközölni az elkövetkezendőkben.
Természetesen a Vasas vezetőedzőjét is megkerestük az üggyel kapcsolatosan, ő azonban csak annyit mondott, nem kapott felhatalmazást arra vonatkozóan, hogy az ügyről nyilatkozzon.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 27)

Ez hihetetlen:

A 87. percben tizenegyeshez jutott a Loki: Dombi Tibort buktatta hátulról Mohl Dávid.
Ezután nem mindennapi jelenetsort láthatott a közönség. Takács Zoltán büntetőjét Sebők kivédte, de a kipattanó labdát Pavol Durica, a Fehérvár szlovák támadója Takácsot megelőzve hatalmas erővel a saját kapujába lőtte. Ritkán látható öngól volt! 3–1.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 28)

filozófus írta:


> *Szép volt Gyula bá'!Megérdemelte!Legnagyobb tisztelet!*


 
Ott voltál a meccsen?Én is nagy örömmel nyugtáztam a Grosics jelenlétét!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Bajok vannak a vasasnál is:
> 
> Információink szerint még mindig beszédtéma Angyalföldön a csapat kiesése a Magyar Kupából. A jelek szerint azonban nemcsak a drukkerek nem tudják megemészteni kedvenceik kiesését, hanem a vezetők sem.
> Mint már jeleztük, szerdán edzés előtt megbeszélés volt az öltözőben, amelyen részt vett Vancsa Miklós ügyvezető és Illovszky Rudolf is. Jámbor János tulajdonos azonban eddig még nem foglalt állást, információink szerint azonban beszélt telefonon Mészöly Gézával.
> ...


 
Az Integrál elleni vereség nagy szégyen.A mi csapatunk ,,Nádszeg,,5.liga Győrben az Integrál ellen 3-2 játszott.Felkészülési meccsen.A Vasas meg kikap tőlük?Nevetséges.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 28)

*A Budapest Honvéd a Kaposvárral, a DAC a Debrecennel került össze*

Péntek délelőtt a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség székházában kisorsolták a Magyar Kupa elődöntőinek párosításait. Az első mérkőzéseken a Budapest Honvéd a Kaposvárt, míg a másodosztályú Integrál DAC a Debrecent fogadja majd.

A Debrecen és a Honvéd elkerülte egymást



A Budapest Honvéd a Kaposvárral találkozik a Magyar Kupa elődöntőjébe. Mindkét csapat alsóbb osztályú ellenfelet vert az előző fordulóban. A címvédő kispestiek a Kazincbarcika ellen idegenben csak döntetlenre voltak képesek, de ahzai pályán aratott 4-2-s siker elődöntőt ért.

A Rákóczi magabiztosan, kettős győzelemmel jutott tovább a Gyirmót ellenében.

Az elsőosztályú együttesek közül a Debrecen kapta a papíron legkönnyebb ellenfelet. A Lokinak az Integral-DAC-on kellene túljutnia ahhoz, hogy esély legyen arra, hogy megismétlődjön a tavalyi döntő: 2007-ben a honvéd tizenegyesekkel hódította el a kupát.

A nyolc között a DAC óriási fegyvertényt végrehajtva a Vasast búcsúztatta, míg a Debrecen csütörtökön a Fehérvár kárára utolsóként biztosította helyét az elődöntőben.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 28)

*MAGYAR KUPA, ELŐDÖNTŐK*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*ELSŐ MÉRKŐZÉSEK:*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Budapest Honvéd - Gabona Trans-Kaposvár</TD><TD>Április 1., kedd, 18 óra</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Integrál DAC - DVSC-TEVA</TD><TD>Április 2., szerda, 17 óra</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*VISSZAVÁGÓK:*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>DVSC-TEVA - Integrál DAC</TD><TD>Április 8., kedd, 18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Gabona Trans-Kaposvár - Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD>Április 9., szerda, 18.00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Március 28)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 28)

Ezt nézzétek meg! Mi játszunk fehérben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0D6gQ8_pvU


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Ezt nézzétek meg! Mi játszunk fehérben:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0D6gQ8_pvU


Az évszázad öngólja!!!! Szegény srác!


----------



## retro20 (2008 Március 29)

nálunk otthon cssak Mu jöhet szóba


----------



## retro20 (2008 Március 29)

igaz fater nem szereti a focit csak anyám imádja


----------



## hamlet44 (2008 Március 29)

bocsi h offolom a minőségi fociról szoló társalgást, de talán pont jókor...egy kis magyar foci...először nem hittem el!
http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoci/20080328-a-nap-sportvideojapavol-durica-hatalmas-ongolja.html


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Az évszázad öngólja!!!! Szegény srác!


 

Látásból ismerem Duricát.Pár faluval lakik arrébb.Csórikám nagy szivatást fog kapni ha hazajön.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 29)

afca írta:


> Látásból ismerem Duricát.Pár faluval lakik arrébb.Csórikám nagy szivatást fog kapni ha hazajön.


Magyar gyerek?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Magyar gyerek?


 

De Magyar ám.A nevét úgy ejtik Gyurica.Csak nem tudom biztosan de talán az apja Szlovák származású.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 29)

Lassan elérjük a krach előtti oldalszámot. (99 volt ha jól emlékszem)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Lassan elérjük a krach előtti oldalszámot. (99 volt ha jól emlékszem)


 

Hogy te mire oda nem figyelsz.Filozófus megint lelépett.Havonta egyszer befut.Hiába épitkezik.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



David Pakolicz </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>27 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Bojan Brnovic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>32 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bojan Brnovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Robert Waltner </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Robert Waltner </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Siofok* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Urban </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>23 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Mladen Lambulic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Urban </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>77 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Norbert Szilagyi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Adam Weitner </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Attila Tokoli (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 29)

aniko45 írta:


> Ott voltál a meccsen?Én is nagy örömmel nyugtáztam a Grosics jelenlétét!


Nem,mert dolgoztam.De nem is bánom annyira...A világ egyik legjobb kapusa a mienk!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 29)

retro20 írta:


> nálunk otthon cssak Mu jöhet szóba


Nem olyan nagy baj az.Kedvenc csapatom


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 29)

afca írta:


> Hogy te mire oda nem figyelsz.Filozófus megint lelépett.Havonta egyszer befut.Hiába épitkezik.


Megjöttem


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 29)

*Hallani, telt ház, tízezer ember lesz a szolnoki stadionban.* 
– Játszottam már több csapatban, sok helyen rendre harminc-, negyvenezres publikum előtt léptem pályára, de ilyen légkört, ennyire lelkes szurkolást még sehol nem tapasztaltam. Arsenal-játékosként a Highburyben előfordult, hogy néma csendben figyelték a meccset a drukkerek, a fradisták viszont idegenben is űzik, hajtják a csapatot. Ha másért nem, hát értük győznünk kell Szolnokon. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy az a buzdítás, amit a szurkolótábortól kapunk, muszáj, hogy doppingoljon bennünket és erőt adjon. (*Paul Shaw*)


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Heerenveen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*4* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Miralem Sulejmani </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Danijel Pranjic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Keneth Perez (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>88 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*NEC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
És a PSV megint pontokat vesztett.Hurrá


----------



## afca (2008 Március 29)

Az agyalágyult kelekótya Focitipp.

Dzsudzsák ma este bajnok lesz, leég az Inter és a Barca (napi focitipp) 
2008.03.29. 13:30 - kl 
*Nevessen Dzsudzsák Balázzsal, aki ma este bajnok lesz, és nevesse ki az Inter és a Barcelona sztárjait, mert ma elkapják a grabancukat!
*
Itt a tavasz, lassan véget érnek a bajnokságok. Csupa bajnokesélyesre fogadunk, szerintünk ma mindegyik botlani fog. A kicsik ma megverik a nagyokat, és mi velük (és Manu Chaóval) nevetünk. Nevessen Ön is!

*Heerenveen-Ajax
*_(Eredivisie, 19.30)_
Ősszel 4-1-re nyert az Ajax, tavaly pedig 4-0-ra. A kupában is a fővárosiak nyertek (3-1), de ebből nem következik szükségszerűen, hogy most is az Ajax nyer. Miért? Mert a Heerenveennek mindössze három pont a hátránya az Ajax-szal szemben. Az pedig egy győzelemmel behozható, és hipp-hopp a "szívecskések" a második helyen találják magukat, és mivel a PSV megveri este a Nijmegent, így három fordulóval a bajnokság vége előtt tíz pontra nő az előnye. Ugye, milyen egyszerű?
Tippünk: *2-1*.

*Betis-Barcelona
*_(Primera División, 20.00)_
A 2005/06-os szezonban a Betis BL-résztvevő volt, a Barcelona pedig megnyerte a sorozatot. Hol vannak már azok az idők? A Betis a kiesés ellen, a Barca a bajnoki címért küzd. Az egyiknek sikerülni fog, a másiknak nem. A Betis ugyanis nem fog kiesni, a Barca pedig nem lesz bajnok. Azért sem, mert ma este kikapnak a Ruiz de Loperában. Na jó, csak döntetlen lesz, hogy ne érje szó a ház elejét. Mindenestre jó mulatság lesz.
Tippünk: *1-1*.

*Lazio-Inter
*_(Serie A, 20.30)_
Méghogy az Inter máris bajnok? Mancini távozni fog, a sérültek száma végtelen, a Roma pedig már vérszemet kapott. A Lazio pimasz egy csapat, ráadásul öt éve nem nyertek a Nerazzurik ellen, a legutóbbi öt meccsüket pedig konkrétan elvesztették. 2002-ben viszont az Inter egyszer már elbukta a bajnoki címet, amikor a Lazio 4-2-re verte a milánóiakat. Most is kikapnak, bizony. Vicces lesz.
Tippünk: *2-1*.

<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin -->


----------



## milus (2008 Március 29)

Ha a szerencsétlen történelmi időnek a foci minőségéhez köze lenne, meg se kellene rendezni az EB-t, postázhatnák nekünk az aranyat, de még az olimpiáról is.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 29)

Afca, Te írtál a youtube-ra az öngóllal kapcsolatban?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 29)

afca írta:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Heerenveen* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Ajax* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*2* </td><td>
> </td><td align="center">*4* </td></tr><!--goals--><tr><td colspan="3" align="center" height="18">*GOALS*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="stRow1">
> 
> ...



Még ne örülj annyira, azért nem hajtottak, mert nem akartak idegenben bajnokságot ünnepelni
Huntelaar jól focizik, asszem az osztrákoknak is nyomott vagy kettőt.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)

filozófus írta:


> Afca, Te írtál a youtube-ra az öngóllal kapcsolatban?


 

Nem.Melyik oldalra?És mit?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)

Heerenveen elleni gólöröm


----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)

*Elmaradt a bajnokavatás az Eredivisie-ben, két góllal győzött az Ajax*

Az már a mérkőzés közben biztossá vált, hogy nem avatnak bajnokot Nijmegenben, hiszen a PSV bajnoki címéhez az is kellett volna, hogy az Ajax kikapjon. Az amszterdamiak azonban - többek között - Huntelaar duplájának köszönhetően 4-2-re nyertek Heerenveenben.



Klaas-Jan Huntelaar már 30 gólt szerzett az idei bajnokságban



Úgy tűnik, ha valaki mostanság Heerenveen-meccset látogat, akkor garantált, hogy gólzáporos mérkőzést láthat, hiszen a frízek múlt héten a Roda ellen 1-3-ról fordítva nyertek 4-3-ra, míg a szombati találkozójukon hat gól esett.

Az Ajax e lehető legjobb pillanatban, az első félidő vége előtt egy perccel szerezte meg a vezetést Luis Suárez találatával, amit ráadásul Kenneth Perez kettőre növelt büntetőből a második félidő elején.

Mint a fenti példa mutatja, a Heerenveen gárdája nem ismer elvesztett meccset, így mikor az 59. percben Sulejmani szépített, sokaknak eszébe jutott a múlt heti csoda. 

Az Ajax talán legnagyobb reménysége, Klaas-Jan Huntelaar azonban a következő percben ismét megnyugtatóvá tette a vendégek előnyét, a 89. percben pedig végleg eldöntötte a találkozót - a holland csatár ezzel már 30. gólját lőtte az idei bajnokságban!

A Heerenveen így meg kellett elégednie a tisztes helytállással, ezt erősítendő a hosszabbításban még Pranjic révén betaláltak, de ez is 4-2-es vereséget jelentett.

A PSV ezzel szemben unalmas mérkőzésen 0-0-t játszott Nijmegenben, sőt, azt sem lehet mondani, hogy a címvédő közelebb állt a győzelemhez...

Az eindhoveniek támadásban vérszegénynek tűntek, Babos Gábornak csupán egyszer-kétszer kellett komolyabban közbeavatkozni. 

Ezzel szemben a túloldalon Gomesnek sok dolga volt, és a brazil hálóőrt többször is igazán próbára tették a hazaiak, elsősorban Jeremian Lens és Brett Holman révén.

Dzsudzsák Balázs 61 percet játszott, ekkor lecserélte Sef Vergoossen. Vadócz Krisztián és Babos Gábor végig játszott.

Így 31 forduló után a Phillips-csapat ötpontos előnnyel áll az Ajax előtt az Eredivisie-ben.

*EREDIVISIE*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*31. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Heerenveen-Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD>2-4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>NEC Nijmegen-PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD>0-0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

afca írta:


> Nem.Melyik oldalra?És mit?


Akkor mindegy
Csak volt valaki, aki írta, hogy ismeri Gyuricát...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Ajánlom a sport2-t,aki tudja fogni.Ez a magyar nb2-es közönség...Nem semmi.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Az a kép nem semmi,afca...Csak már nem aktuális,de érdekes


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 30)

A szolnokiak oda-vissza szopatták a fradit.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Most azért had gratuláljak ehez a hsz-hez...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Ennyi helyzettel 2 meccset is meg lehet nyerni,amennyi a Fradinak volt.Az első félidőben nem tudom,miért nem játszottunk,nem mentünk előre,0 támadójáték 1 helyzettel.
A második már sokkal jobb volt,de nem tudtuk belőni basszus 2 méterről!Rézsó kivédte a szemünket.Az edzője is mondta,hogy egy átlagteljesítményt szokott nyújtani,*de* *most kiemelkedőt nyújtott*.
Magunknak köszönhetjük,hogy nem nyertünk.Már nem a saját kezünkben van a sorsunk.Bravúr lenne innen a feljutás...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Amúgy szerintem a Szolnoknak és a Kecskemétnek is valamivel erősebb a kerete.De ez akkor is szégyen...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Bocs,nem én csináltam a képeket


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

_"Itt leginkább az a kérdés, hogy mennyire vannak jó viszonyban az edzővel...ma Lipcsei szavaiból azt vettem ki, hogy ők se igazán elégedettek Csankkal..meg Lipcsei egyenesen úgy fogalmazott Ndjodoról, hogy ő egyszerűen szar..őszintén megmondva én se nagyon örülnék neki hogy egy olyan játékos kezd helyettem aki a labdát nem tudja levenni, mert 5 méterre pattan tőle..szerintem ez is visszafogja a társaságot"_
(egy szurkoló)


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

...


----------



## afca (2008 Március 31)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

A tiszaligeti stadion rég láthatott ennyi embert az szentigaz. Jó sok biztonsági őr volt jelen... Állítólag a vonaton is balhéztak egy kalauzzal.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

Mi pedig asszzem tegnap búcsút mondtunk a bajnoki címnek


----------



## afca (2008 Március 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi pedig asszzem tegnap búcsút mondtunk a bajnoki címnek


 
Azt hiszem erre csak azt tudom mondani amit ,,vezéretek,,mondott elkúrtátok.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 31)

pisti72 írta:


> A tiszaligeti stadion rég láthatott ennyi embert az szentigaz. Jó sok biztonsági őr volt jelen... Állítólag a vonaton is balhéztak egy kalauzzal.


Akkor elmondom,mi volt.
Egy kicsit ittas egyén leszedte a poroltót és elkezdett vele "játszani".Erre kicsit felhúzta magát a kaller.Ennyi!Egy ember!Nem volt semmilyen tettlegesség!
Néha a dolgok mögé kéne nézni...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 31)

afca írta:


> Azt hiszem erre csak azt tudom mondani amit ,,vezéretek,,mondott elkúrtátok.


Én erre semmit.Csak ne az Újpest legyen a bajnok...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 31)

"Akik meccs után ott maradtak a székháznál azokat a rendőrök kb végig rúgdosták az állomásig..sálakat földre baszták a rendőrök stb..."

"Igen, a rendőrök nagyon szemetek voltak utána... Kezdve ott, hogy buszra akartunk szállni - erre mondták, hogy menjünk oda a megállóba (kb 20 m volt), majd mikor odaértünk elállták az utat, a busz meg továbbment. Aztán mikor megyek normálisan a sorban, nekem jön az egyik terepjáróval... És az egyik faszszopó valóban azzal szórakozott, hogy letépkedte a sálat az emberek nyakából és ledobta... Meg rugdosták a gyereket, aztán meg mondták, hogy miért nem megy normálisan..."
(2 szurkoló)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

afca írta:


> Azt hiszem erre csak azt tudom mondani amit ,,vezéretek,,mondott elkúrtátok.



Nekem aztán nem a vezérem!! Kikérem magamnak!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

8 fordulóval a vége előtt: 
<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td align="center">*1.*</td> <td>MTK </td> <td align="center">*45*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*2.*</td> <td>ÚJPEST FC </td> <td align="center">*41*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*3.*</td> <td> GYŐRI ETO</td> <td align="center">*41*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*4.*</td> <td>DVSC TEVA</td> <td align="center">*39*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" width="15%">*5.*</td> <td width="67%">HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*38*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*6.*</td> <td>KAPOSVÁR</td> <td align="center">*34*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*7.*</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC</td> <td align="center">*33*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*8.*</td> <td>ZTE FC</td> <td align="center">*32*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

filozófus írta:


> Én erre semmit.Csak ne az Újpest legyen a bajnok...


Ők ? Na ne mán:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6htYpR5ZE&NR=1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys9Zbx6QHlo&feature=related


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

A kedvencem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzfZPuJKVoU&NR=1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

pisti72 írta:


> A kedvencem:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzfZPuJKVoU&NR=1



Azt a meccset sosem fogom elfelejteni! Debrecenben szakadó esőben teltház előtt játszottunk az utolsó bajnokin a Reac ellen. Vezettünk, de ha nyer az uppe csak másodikok vagyunk... Mindenki a telefonján lógott és a dózsa Fehérvár meccsről várta az infót az otthoniakról. Amikor Horváth Feri beverte a harmadikat hatalmas örömujjongásba tört ki a publikum. Elkezdtünk hullámozni. Nagyon el voltam ázva, és belülről is Egy másik fazon az utolsó gólunknál a fenti sorból a nyakamba ugrott. Mindketten beestünk az alsó sorba, ott is fellöktünk vagy két embert, de senki sem anyázott
Hazafelé úton végig énekeltünk, az emberek a kocsikból és a buszokból integettek, mindenki örült! Fantasztikus élmény volt!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Március 31)

Pisti!Ugye nem komolyan gondolod hogy búcsút mondhat a LOKI? van még remény, a remény hagy el utóljára!----De azért tényleg komoly gondok vannak a csapatnál!!!!!vagy szerencsénk sincs?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Március 31)

aniko45 írta:


> Pisti!Ugye nem komolyan gondolod hogy búcsút mondhat a LOKI? van még remény, a remény hagy el utóljára!----De azért tényleg komoly gondok vannak a csapatnál!!!!!vagy szerencsénk sincs?



A remény hal meg utoljára. Matematikai esélyünk még van persze, de reálisan nézve ... Szerintem idén a kupát kellene megnyernünk. Egy kicsi biztató jel az, hogy 2:0 és egy kiállítás után fel tudtunk állni, de mért csak a 70. perctől kezdünk el hajtani? Nem látom a csapatban a tüzet, az átütő erőt, amivel a többiek fölé tudtunk nőni, az utóbbi időkben. A gyenge láncszem szerintem egyértelműen Bandi. És szerencsénk sem volt most, de tényleg.
(A vidi ellen volt)


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

Mi tippeltek a mai BL meccsekre? A Roma vissza tud vágni a tavalyi nagy zakóért?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Nekem aztán nem a vezérem!! Kikérem magamnak!!!!!


 
Nem rosszból irtam.Meg ne sértődj.Csak vicc volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 1)

afca írta:


> Nem rosszból irtam.Meg ne sértődj.Csak vicc volt.


Itt nem lehet politizálni, de ez még viccnek is rossz


----------



## afca (2008 Április 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Itt nem lehet politizálni, de ez még viccnek is rossz


 
Én nem politizállok.Nem irtam le annak a borjúnak a nevét.Nagyobb baj,hogy kikapott a Vasas pont az UTE-től.


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

Hát eddig elég unalmas a meccs


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 1)

afca írta:


> Én nem politizállok.Nem irtam le annak a borjúnak a nevét.Nagyobb baj,hogy kikapott a Vasas pont az UTE-től.


Hát még mi hogy bánjuk. Egy x-re jók lettetek volna.
http://www.nemzetisport.hu/Stream_player_index.php?stream_id=3298


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Hát még mi hogy bánjuk. Egy x-re jók lettetek volna.
> http://www.nemzetisport.hu/Stream_player_index.php?stream_id=3298


Két hét múlva mi megyünk. Remélem a kis Mészölynek nem akkorra jut eszébe összekapnia a csapatát!


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

Azt hiszem az idei BL évadban elbúcsúzhatunk az egyetlen olasz csapattól. Valahogy nem megy a Rómának a MU ellen. A meccs viszont sokat javult a második félidőre.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 1)

A Vasas nem érdemelt vereséget.Minimum az x-re jók voltak!Pech...


----------



## janosba49 (2008 Április 2)

Igazad van! Már sohasem lesz aranycsapat, mivel nincsenek már poros grundok, ahonnan jönnének a ma Puskásai, Cziborjai.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 2)

Botrány Manchesterben!-Megverték Rio Ferdinandot a római BL-meccs előtt-fotóval!
Most például Rio Ferdinand okozott nem kis riadalmat, hiszen a "Vörös Ördögök" védője vélhetőleg verekedésbe keveredett, amiről a szeme alatt éktelenkedő jókora monokli is árulkodik.
Szinte minden szem a válogatott védőre szegeződött a manchesteri repülőtéren, mikor megjelent a csapat találkozóján. 
Ferdinand szeme alatt ugyanis jókora lila folt díszeleg, már csak az a kérdés, hol és mikor szedte össze a nem éppen szép látványt nyújtó sérülést.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Két hét múlva mi megyünk. Remélem a kis Mészölynek nem akkorra jut eszébe összekapnia a csapatát!


 

Nyerni fogunk.Mert nyernünk kell.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 2)

Ma mi is nyertünk4:1-re. Valszeg Loki-Kispest döntő lesz az MK-ban.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 2)

Szegény földidet is kirúgták a Vidiből:

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=174875


----------



## afca (2008 Április 2)

Szerintem szégyeli magát és jobbnak látta kiprovokállni a szerződés bontást.Azért nem akármilyen gól volt?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Szegény földidet is kirúgták a Vidiből:
> 
> http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=174875


 

Szegény !ez aztán a pech!MA jó volt a LOKI!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 2)

Ez azért...valaki(k) menjen(ek)...
http://www.borsonline.hu/news.php?op&hid=8753


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 2)

Ezt csak halkan mondom...:
_"Lipcseinek a meccs után odaszólt Berki, hogy 
menjen ki a szurkolókhoz, erre Peti: Menjél ki te 
bazdmeg, te hoztad össze ezt a brigádot..."_ 

(Szurkolói beírás az ftcpe.hu-ról...)

Berki takarodj!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 2)

*Két csapat van, a Honvéd és a Ferencváros*

*http://index.hu/sport/foci/pellady0326/*

(Honvéd+Fradi...Ezzel azért vitatkoznék)

Azért jó látni,mennyire szereti ő is Kestelekit


----------



## afca (2008 Április 3)

*Dzsudzsák Balázs nem érti edzője, Sef Vergoossen taktikáját*

Az UEFA-kupa negyeddöntőjében a PSV Eindhoven csütörtök este a Fiorentina vendégeként lép pályára. A holland gárda magyar középpályása nem lesz ott a kezdők között, és a Nemzeti Sport kérdésére elmondta, hogy nem ért egyet csapata védekező felállásával.





Úgy fest, idény végi megbízatásáig Sef Vergoossen a védekezésre építi játékunkat, ami, be kell vallanom, egyre többünknek nem tetszik.” – nyilatkozta Dzsudzsák Balázs a Nemzeti Sport kérdésére a csütörtöki UEFA-kupa meccs előtt.

„A múltkor hangot is adtunk elégedetlenségünknek, igaz csak sutyiban a busz végében – fogalmazott a futballista. – Nekem nagyon nem tetszik, hogy csak elvétve érek labdához a meccseken. Néha tényleg nem értem az edzőnket.”

A középpályás bírálata talán annak is szól, hogy az előzetes kezdőcsapatba ezúttal sem jelölte őt Vergossen, így akárcsak a Tottenham elleni nyolcaddöntőkön.

Az angol együttes elleni párharcban mindkét találkozón csak a 80. perc után lépett pályára Dzsudzsák, bár a hollandiai visszavágón így is jelentős szerepet vállalt a PSV továbbjutásában azzal, hogy a büntetőpárbajban értékesítette a rábízott tizenegyest.

A Fiorentina elleni 20.45 órakor kezdődő találkozón Dzsudzsák helyén feltehetően az ausztrál válogatott Jason Culina játszik majd, de hiányzik a kezdőcsapatból a gólerős támadó Danko Lazovics is.

Érthető tehát Dzsudzsák kritikája, aki annak ellenére kezdhet a cserepadon, hogy a bajnoki mérkőzéseken rendre jó teljesítményt nyújt.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 3)

Az utolsó PSV meccset láttam.Szerintem Dzsudzsák kezdi túljátszani magát.Ha nem sikerült neki valami csapkodott rugdalt a levegőbe.A nagynevű játékostársai pl.Farfán nem csinállnak ilyeneket.Nem tudom mire jó ez.Szimpatikus a gyerek de igy elveszti a tekintélyét.,,Nálunk sokan azt beszélik,hogy a válogatott Szlovénok elleni meccs kihagyása is csak alibi volt.Gera is a családjára hivatkozott.Bezzeg ha tét meccs lett volna akkor egyik sem akarta volna kihagyni.,,ez nem az én véleményem.

Lehet,hogy van valami alapja????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 3)

afca írta:


> Az utolsó PSV meccset láttam.Szerintem Dzsudzsák kezdi túljátszani magát.Ha nem sikerült neki valami csapkodott rugdalt a levegőbe.A nagynevű játékostársai pl.Farfán nem csinállnak ilyeneket.Nem tudom mire jó ez.Szimpatikus a gyerek de igy elveszti a tekintélyét.,,Nálunk sokan azt beszélik,hogy a válogatott Szlovénok elleni meccs kihagyása is csak alibi volt.Gera is a családjára hivatkozott.Bezzeg ha tét meccs lett volna akkor egyik sem akarta volna kihagyni.,,ez nem az én véleményem.
> 
> Lehet,hogy van valami alapja????



Én elfogult vagyok Balázzsal szemben, de most egyet kell veled értenem. Vissza kellene fognia magát egy kicsit, mert előfordulhat hogy kirakják a szűrét.Sajna a játéka sem kifogástalan mostanság, ezzel az arcoskodással nem tudom mit akar elérni. Jó dolog az önbizalom, de ha túl sok van belőle már káros lehet.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 3)

Nem értek egyet azzal, ha egy játékos az edzőjét kritizálja sem a fradiban sem a PSV-ben. Ez nem vezet sehova, az ő dolga hogy focizzon nem az hogy belepofázzon az edző dolgába, pláne nem a nyilvánosság előtt. nagyon pofára lehet esni emiatt. Ha szar az edző akkor sem jó, mert az új is csak azt látja hogy ettől a gyerektől meg kell szabadulni, mert balhés. Pláne ha 3 hónapos újonc az illető.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 3)

Van abban igazság amit mond, de ezt nem így kell lereagálni. Meg fogják szopatni!
Teljesen felidegesítettem magam, komolyan!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 3)

*Meglepő módon, úgymond "páros lábbal szállt bele" Gera Zoltánba a Nemzeti Sport csütörtöki számában Kovács Péter, az MLSZ elnökségének tagja, aki egyben az Újpest tulajdonosa is.*
http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/5324

No comment...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 3)

Hát igen, az egy dolog,hogy neki nem tetszik.De ezt nem így kell,egymás közt lehet,de a nyílvánosságot ki kéne hagyni,ráadásul még nem 10 éve játszik ott,hogy "megsértődjön"...A Fradinál sem így kell,de PSV-nél méginkább nem így...


----------



## kkobi (2008 Április 4)

Hajrá Liverpool! Miénk lesz a trófea!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 5)

Szerintem sem kellene Balázsnak nyilvánosan kritizálni az edzőjét,bár én sem értem miért hagyja ki mostmár rendre a kezdőcsapatból,szerintem nem szolgált rá játékával!Sajnálnám ha a szépen kezdett karierr,derékba törne!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 5)

aniko45 írta:


> Szerintem sem kellene Balázsnak nyilvánosan kritizálni az edzőjét,bár én sem értem miért hagyja ki mostmár rendre a kezdőcsapatból,szerintem nem szolgált rá játékával!Sajnálnám ha a szépen kezdett karierr,derékba törne!


 

Már pedig ez Magyar betegség.Egykicsit jobban megy nemj lehet velük birni.Osz jönnek a Szlovénok és körbeszopatnak bennünket.Mert az egyik nek a lába fáj a másik gyesre készül.Bezzeg tétmeccsen az összes gatyalé játszani akar majd.Na akkor küldeném őket a p...ba.Fel vagyok háborodva.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 5)

afca írta:


> Már pedig ez Magyar betegség.Egykicsit jobban megy nemj lehet velük birni.Osz jönnek a Szlovénok és körbeszopatnak bennünket.Mert az egyik nek a lába fáj a másik gyesre készül.Bezzeg tétmeccsen az összes gatyalé játszani akar majd.Na akkor küldeném őket a p...ba.Fel vagyok háborodva.


Hát csakugyan elég fura volt ez a Gera dolog is!Igy aztán nehezen lesz a válogatottból is valami!Engem is elkedvetlenitett az eset!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 5)

Megy a szekér

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Zsombor Kerekes </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 5)

*Labdarúgás, NB II: kikapott a Szolnok, élre állt a Kecskemét*

A Keleti csoport listavezetője, a Szolnok 4–1-es vereséget szenvedett a Kazincbarcika vendégeként. A Kecskemét győzött és átvette a vezetést a csoportban. A Nyugati csoportban 2–0-ra győzött a Felcsút.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=99452284" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
*EREDMÉNYEK*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*KELETI CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Kazincbarcika–Szolnok</TD><TD>4–1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Tököl–Kecskemét</TD><TD>0–1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Jászberény–Mezőkövesd</TD><TD>1–2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Cegléd–Bőcs</TD><TD>0–0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Baktalórántháza–Makó</TD><TD>0–1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Vecsés–Vác</TD><TD>1–0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Később: Ferencváros–Orosháza 18 óra</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 5)

Kint voltam.Az esőben,a szélben,a hidegben.Álmosan,fáradtan.És ezt kapom(kapjuk). 
Ez egy rakás csürhe,meg sem érdemlik a Fradi-mezt!Simon Tibi,ha ezt látná!Uram Isten...Még rengeteg dolgot írnék,de nyomdafestéket nem tűrő lenne.Szégyen!És Én(Mi) szégyellem(szégyeljük) magam(magunkat)helyettük.Csank is hibás,persze,de nem rajta kell elverni a port.Mindenesetre majd kell egy edző...Egyes emberekről(szurkolókról) is megvan a véleményem...Roppant kellemetlenül éreztem magam végig,egyes szurkolók?-on kiakadtam és úgy éreztem magam,mint egy skizo. 

Amúgy,miután valakinek leadták a drótot mobilon,hogy 4-1-re nyert a Barcika,elneveztük őket Kazincbarszának



Idáig jutottunk... 

Megvolt a lincshangulat is,b-középben majdnem mindenki idegbajt kapott.Nem is tudtam kit sajnáljak,a szurkolókat,Csankot,azokat,akik nem tehetnek arról,hogy nem tudnak focizni vagy,hogy csúszik a vizes pálya...

Ráadásul Gerzsonék is kiestek,pont Zoli és a kapus összehozott gólja miatt


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Diosgyor* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*5* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Kazuo Homma </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Attila Simon </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Norbert Lipusz </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Norbert Elek </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Kincses </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>26 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Cedomir Pavicevic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Thomas Sowunmi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Norbert Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>74 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Norbert Nemeth (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>84 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Laszlo Koteles </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

http://fanzone.blogzona.hu/Dzsudzsak/

A fórumja.Kár,hogy nem lehet neki irni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

afca írta:


> http://fanzone.blogzona.hu/Dzsudzsak/
> 
> A fórumja.Kár,hogy nem lehet neki irni.



De lehet, kattints az utolsó kommentre és az emilcímed megadása után írhatsz neki. 
Mond meg neki az őszintét


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Szia Pisti.Bántani nem akarom mert egy nagyon jó képességű játékos.Kár volna érte ha elfutna vele a ló.Igazat megvalva nagyon biztam benne,hogy a PSV helyett az Ajax-ba megy.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

Mi lesz így a fradival? Még egy év az nbII ben? Hiányozni fognak ősszel


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

afca írta:


> Szia Pisti.Bántani nem akarom mert egy nagyon jó képességű játékos.Kár volna érte ha elfutna vele a ló.Igazat megvalva nagyon biztam benne,hogy a PSV helyett az Ajax-ba megy.



Hali! Az Ajaxban nem kapott volna játéklehetőséget az első csapatban szerintem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Hali! Az Ajaxban nem kapott volna játéklehetőséget az első csapatban szerintem.



Lehet a PSV ben sem fog mostmár kezdeni egyhamar


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Lehet a PSV ben sem fog mostmár kezdeni egyhamar


 

Én azért bizok benne.Azt állitja,hogy nem az edzőt birállta csak a játékszellemmel volt gondja.

Pontosan ezt mondta:
A csapat játékát bíráltam, mert elég defenzív volt a taktikánk. Tudunk mi támadószellemben is játszani, nem értem miért kell védekezni. Kisebb csapatok ellen is többet figyeltünk a biztonságra, szerintem lehetünk bátrabbak. 

Teljesen jó a kapcsolatom az edzőmmel és kegyvesztett sem lettem. Eddig szinte mindig kezdő voltam, most nem, de ez nem jelenti, hogy kevésbé számítanak rám


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Olyanok leszünk mint a hirdetőoszlop.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Még ez is jobb volt


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

afca írta:


> Olyanok leszünk mint a hirdetőoszlop.


Az nem baj, de szerintem itt egy hirdető 100 -szor annyit fizet, mint a Loki mezen az összes.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi lesz így a fradival? Még egy év az nbII ben? Hiányozni fognak ősszel


Sanszos,de még nem adtam fel a reményt!Én nem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

Afca! Jogos amit Balázsnak írtál a blogjában, egyetértek veled!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Jogos amit Balázsnak írtál a blogjában, egyetértek veled!


 
Köszi.Próbálltam úgy irni,hogy meg ne sértsem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

filozófus írta:


> Sanszos,de még nem adtam fel a reményt!Én nem.



O.k csak a spílerek se adják fel.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

filozófus írta:


> Sanszos,de még nem adtam fel a reményt!Én nem.


 
A remény hal meg utoljára.Nincs még semmi veszve.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=doboz_cim width=400 background=imgs/h1.gif>NB II: alsóházas lett a Ferencváros
</TD><TD width=2 background=imgs/hs1.gif>







</TD><TD class=doboz_cim_jobb width=114 background=imgs/hs1.gif>2007.09.23.
</TD><TD width=1>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=1 background=imgs/tbg.gif>



</TD><TD class=doboz_szoveg background=imgs/ttbg.gif colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=doboz_szoveg widht="110">



Mélyrepülésben a *Zöld Sasok*. Ezúttal újra hazai pályán botlottak Lipcseiék, a Makó ellen 1-1 volt az eredmény. Ezzel a mezőny második felébe zuhantak NB II keleti csoportjában feljutásra vágyó zöld-fehérek...

Az élvonalban kikapott az idáig ötös győzelmi szériát produkáló Fehérvár, miközben a hetedik győzelmét is begyűjtötte a listavezető Honvéd.
Szintén nyert, és tapad a piros-feketékre a mezőny egyetlen veretlen csapata, az MTK. Nincs már csapat pont nélkül - hazai pályán ikszelt a Tatabánya!
A forduló érdekessége, hogy máris van idő előtt távozó edző a bajnokságban.






Pakson - hiába a szép tervek - elfogadták az edzői posztjától megválni akaró *Lengyel Ferenc* (képünkön) lemondását. A csapat vártnál gyengébb szereplése miatt (13. helyezés, 7 pont) lesz csere a szakvezetői székben.
Talán a forduló legjobb találkozójára került sor Nyíregyházán. A keleti rangadón sajnos a rendőrségnek is akadt tenivalója (előállítások, tűz a lelátón), de a pályán is forrt a levegő a hazai és a debreceni futballisták között. A színvonalas meccsen igazságos döntetlen született.
_Hétfőre maradt a Vasas-Siófok mérkőzés (18.00)._
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

7 honvéd szurkoló+a rohamrendőrök .


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 6)

A Fradi nem tudta legyőzni az Orosházát, így némiképpen érthető, hogy a zöld-fehér drukkerek a mérkőzés után tüntettek a csapat gyenge teljesítménye és Csank János szakvezető ellen. 

- Újabb pontokat veszített csapata, hogy érezte magát a szombati meccs után? 
- Mindenképp csalódás a végeredmény, mert többször is megnyerhettük volna a meccset. Kétszer is megszereztük a vezetést, az Orosháza azonban kihasználta óriási védelmi hibáinkat, és kétszer is kiegyenlített. 

- Mindkét gólt hatalmas kapushiba előzte meg, ráadásul Holczer Ádám ki is állíttatta magát... 
- Az biztos, hogy Holczer egy ideig nem áll a kapuba. Makón amúgy sem játszhat, de most ettől függetlenül is eljött Zarzycki ideje. 

- Általánosságban hogyan értékeli a fiatal kapus teljesítményét? 
- Nehezet kérdez, mert Holczernek tavasszal alig volt dolga, viszont olyankor mindig gólt kapott. Igazából nem tudnám őt értékelni, de az biztos, hogy a mai teljesítménye nagyon gyenge volt. 

- Azonban még így is győzhetett volna a Fradi, a helyzeteik megvoltak hozzá... 
- Már mérkőzések óta ez megy... Ndjodo a lécre fejelt két méterről, Dragóner gólját elvette a bíró, Shawnak is volt egy nagy helyzete, ráadásul ő később meg is sérült. 

- Mi történt vele? 
- Egy lövésnél túlzottan megnyújtotta a lábát, így kiújult a lágyéksérülése. Hogy emiatt ki kell-e hagynia a makói meccset, azt még nem tudom. Lehoztam volna, de már nem tudtam cserélni, ő pedig hősiesen kitartott a meccs végéig. 

- A szurkolók nagyon rosszul fogadták az eredményt, önnek mi a véleménye a reakciójukról? 
*- Eléggé zavaró volt a reakció, és csodálkoztam is, hogy ennyire szervezetten tüntettek. Gondolok itt a transzparensre és a mérkőzés utáni tüntetésre is...* 


nb1.hu


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 6)

_Csank:_
Igazából nem lep meg, ami 
történt, számítottam rá, hogyha úgy alakul az 
eredmény, akkor takarodnom kell majd - mondta 
Csank. - Sajnos ez így működik, hiába hagy ki 
Lipcsei vagy bárki más 2 méterről egy 
ziccert, utána egyből "nekem kell takarodnom 
a lelátón". Előre szervezett dolgokról van 
szó, hiszen a drukkerek egy része már külön 
transzparensekkel készült, nem csoda, ha meccs 
alatt is azt lehetett hallani, amit. Igazából már 
tavaly nyáron elkezdődött ez az ügy, még be 
sem léptem az Üllői útra, amikor egyes 
csoportok már támadtak. Az előzmény az, hogy 
ugye Diósgyőrből érkeztem, ahol az a 
biztonsági cég volt az egyik tulajdonos, akit az 
Üllői úton páran nem szívleltek, hogy finoman 
fogalmaztak. Az én személyemet is összekapcsolták 
velük, mondván engem ők tettek ide, de ez 
teljesen abszurdum, ennek semmi köze nem volt 
ahhoz, hogy én a Ferencvároshoz kerüljek. Amikor a 
szezon vége felé nyertük a meccseket, egyre 
kevesebben támadtak, most megint felerősödtek 
a hangok, de mondom, nyilvánvalóan szervezett 
akciókról van szó, akiket valaki irányítanak. Sose 
voltam az a típus, aki a vezetőkhöz rohangál, 
de a kialakult helyzeten már nem akarok átsiklani, 
ez már az az állapot, amikor beszélnem kell a 
vezetőkkel a hogyantovábbról, arról is, 
egyáltalán velem képzelik-e el a folytatást vagy 
sem


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

Nem értem ezt a Csankot sem. Milyen dolog az hogy egy újságíró és a nyilvánosság előtt nem áll ki a játékosáért. Lehet hogy elqurta a kapus de ezt nem így kell tálalni a közvéleménynek. Az öltözőben leszidhatja meg minden de kifele kutya kötelessége lenne kiállni érte, hiszen az ő játékosa, nem kellene a nyilvánosság előtt bírálnia. Ezért nincs összhang 
játékos és edző között, így tényleg nehéz lesz feljutniuk.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 6)

Magyarázkodik állandóan.Van igazság abban,amit mond!De a saját hibáiról miért nem beszél?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*De Graafschap* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>9 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Keneth Perez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Niklas Tarvajarvi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>31 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Heracles Almelo* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Timmy Simons </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>12 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jefferson Farfan </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten/ PSV-Heracles Almelo</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>12 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>80 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Farfán </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Ouedraogo </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Quansah </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Maas </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Boakye </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Gomes </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Rajkovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Kromkamp </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Farfán </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Pieckenhagen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Looms </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Wuytens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Ouedraogo </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Boakye </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Schilder </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Maas </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Gonzalo </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Quansah </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Van den Bergh </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Lakic </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>60 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic (Koevermans) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>70 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina (Dzsudzsák) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>87 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Väyrynen (Farfán) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>71 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Christensen (Van den Bergh) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>71 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Everton (Schilder) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>78 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Klavan (Maas) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 6)

Jövő héten bajnokavatás Eindhovenben?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

<TABLE class="query programma blackwhite" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=datum>zo 13-4</TD><TD class=tijd>14.30 </TD><TD class=wedstrijd>PSV - FC Twente</TD><TD class=comp>ERE</TD></TR><TR><TD class=datum>zo 20-4</TD><TD class=tijd>14.30 </TD><TD class=wedstrijd>Vitesse - PSV</TD><TD class=comp>ERE</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Szerintem ezeket a meccseket nem nyerik meg.A Twente a legfejlődőbb Holland csapat.Meg fogja lepni ,,remélem,,a PSV-t.Az Arnheim pedig kiszámithatatlan.Hazai pályán mindenre képesek.Véleményem szerint a 2 mecssból 1 pontot szerez a Eindhoven.De azért bajnokok lesznek.És remélen kicsinállják a Fiorentinát.Jó volna ha ők nyernék az UEFA kupát.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Ma búcsúztatta az ABN AMRO szponzor bankot az AJAX.18 évig volt az Ajax főszponzora.

<IMG class="" height=281 alt="De oud-spelers namen plaats op dé bank van <i>De</i> Bank. Het speelveld veranderde tijdens de rust van Ajax - De Graafschap in een heuse prijzenkast." src="http://www.ajax.nl/upload/1514785_657_1207501651255-Bank_links_GVH0110.JPG" width=400>
















Az ABN AMRO szponzor ideje alatt az Ajax 23 trófeát gyűjtött be.
Wereld Beker (1995)
Champions League (1995) 
UEFA Cup (1992)
Europese Supercup (1995)
Landstitel (1994, 1995, 1996, 1998, 2002, 2004)
KNVB Beker (1993, 1998, 1999, 2002, 2006, 2007)
Johan Cruijff Schaal (2002, 2005, 2006, 2007)
Nederlandse Supercup (1993, 1994, 1995)


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Az Ajax C2 megnyerte a bajnokságot.Nagy az öröm


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

Ajax D3 is megnyerte a bajnokságot


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)

*Top 350*
_(1st April 2007 - 30th March 2008)_​ <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=58><COL width=69><COL width=384><COL width=185><COL width=78></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=58 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=69>(1.)</TD><TD align=left width=384>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left width=185>England/4</TD><TD align=right width=78>277,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>2.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>274,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(2.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>266,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(3.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>260,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>257,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>254,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>250,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>236,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>9.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>234,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>232,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>222,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>221,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>214,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>214,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>São Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>209,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>206,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>203,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>202,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>201,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>200,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>CF América Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>198,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>194,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>193,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Cúcuta Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>192,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>191,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>188,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>186,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>186,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>29.</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>182,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>181,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>31.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>179,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>32.</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>178,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>178,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>177,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>35.</TD><TD align=middle>(41.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>177,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>36.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>175,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>37.</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>173,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>38.</TD><TD align=middle>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>171,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>39.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>170,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>40.</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>167,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>41.</TD><TD align=middle>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>166,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(40.)</TD><TD align=left>Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>166,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>43.</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>45.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>165,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>46.</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>47.</TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>161,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>49.</TD><TD align=middle>(24.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(53.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(42.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>52.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>55.</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>155,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>56.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>152,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>57.</TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(53.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>151,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>59.</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>149,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>60.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>149,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>62.</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>147,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>63.</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>146,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>65.</TD><TD align=middle>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>66.</TD><TD align=middle>(94.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>67.</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>142,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>68.</TD><TD align=middle>(64.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>142,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(76.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>138,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Los Millonarios Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(74.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>73.</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Liège</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>74.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>75.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>76.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>133,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>77.</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>133,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>78.</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>132,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>132,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>80.</TD><TD align=middle>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Urawa FC Red Diamonds</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>RCD Espanyol Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>84.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(92.)</TD><TD align=left>Bolton Wanderers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>87.</TD><TD align=middle>(85.)</TD><TD align=left>Tampere United</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>124,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Figueirense FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>89.</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>121,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>90.</TD><TD align=middle>(99.)</TD><TD align=left>FC København</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>121,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>91.</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>1.FC Nürnberg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>94.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porteño FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>117,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>95.</TD><TD align=middle>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>96.</TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>97.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>98.</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético Osasuna</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(94.)</TD><TD align=left>Club El Nacional Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(101.)</TD><TD align=left>Rabotnicki Kometal Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>102.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Groclin Dyskobolia Grodzinsk Wielkopolski</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>103.</TD><TD align=middle>(113.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>104.</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Motagua Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>107.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>110,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>108.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Helsingborg IF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>110.</TD><TD align=middle>(115.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Zilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>109,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>109,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>112.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>113.</TD><TD align=middle>(135.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>108,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>114.</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>115.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>107,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>116.</TD><TD align=middle>(94.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>106,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>117.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(114.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(92.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club de Lens</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>122.</TD><TD align=middle>(119.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>124.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Lokomotiv Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>126.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Odense BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>103,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>103,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>103,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>129.</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(182.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>133.</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlas Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(186.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>137.</TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>Danubio Football Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Brann Bergen</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>140.</TD><TD align=middle>(147.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Wihdat Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>142.</TD><TD align=middle>(257.)</TD><TD align=left>Zamalek SC Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>144.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>Mamelodi Sundowns Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>Dnepr Dnepropetrovsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>149.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Seongnam Ilwha FC Chunma</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>150.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sportivo Luqueño, Luque</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>153.</TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>95,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>95,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>155.</TD><TD align=middle>(186.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>157.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>158.</TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ismailia</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(172.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Bratislava</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Tampines Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>162.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(147.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Alajuelense Alajuela</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Shabab Al-Ordon Al-Qadisiya</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>166.</TD><TD align=middle>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>168.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Oţelul Galaţi</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>Les Astres FC de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>170.</TD><TD align=middle>(146.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>171.</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>174.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Faysali Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>176.</TD><TD align=middle>(172.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domzale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Olmedo Rio Bamba</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(227.)</TD><TD align=left>Coronel Bolognesi Tacna</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>179.</TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>181.</TD><TD align=middle>(184.)</TD><TD align=left>Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(182.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>184.</TD><TD align=middle>(257.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>186.</TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>PAE Larissa FC</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>188.</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>86,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>189.</TD><TD align=middle>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>193.</TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(209.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>195.</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>CSKA Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(229.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>198.</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(214.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(135.)</TD><TD align=left>Kawasaki Frontale</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Zaragoza CD</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(189.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Lokomotiv Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Cobresal El Salvador</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Catania Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>206.</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ansar Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>208.</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ekranas Panevėžys</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>209.</TD><TD align=middle>(239.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>213.</TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>Roda JC Kerkrade</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>214.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Germinal Beerschot Antwerpen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>Paraná Clube Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>219.</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Kayserýspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>220.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>224.</TD><TD align=middle>(209.)</TD><TD align=left>Panionios Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>226.</TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>JK Trans Narva</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sadd FC Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(313.)</TD><TD align=left>Mont Cameroun FC de Buéa</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>229.</TD><TD align=middle>(358.)</TD><TD align=left>Enyimba International FC Aba</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>230.</TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Mladá Boleslav</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Groningen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>O'Higgins Rancagua</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Middlesbrough FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Náutico Capibaribe Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>242.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>243.</TD><TD align=middle>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>Lilleström SK</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Politehnica AEK Timişoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>246.</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Pasto</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(335.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Qadisiyah Kuwait-City</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>250.</TD><TD align=middle>(172.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Nejmeh Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Le Mans UC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(292.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(244.)</TD><TD align=left>Valenciennes AFC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>San José Oruro</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(244.)</TD><TD align=left>Vålerenga Oslo</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Eintracht Frankfurt</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>257.</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Quruvchi Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>260.</TD><TD align=middle>(352.)</TD><TD align=left>AMERI Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>262.</TD><TD align=middle>(233.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Parma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>Kwara United Ilorin</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Siena</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>266.</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Ñublense</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Kedah DAFA</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivasspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>270.</TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zimbru Chisinau</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>FHK Liepajas Metalurgs</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Mika Ashtarak</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>273.</TD><TD align=middle>(249.)</TD><TD align=left>Budapest Honvéd FC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>274.</TD><TD align=middle>(185.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(244.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(335.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Tchernomorets Odessa</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Corinthians Paulista São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>284.</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>285.</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Drogheda United</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(292.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(292.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Genk</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>288.</TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>290.</TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sion</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>AIK Solna</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(492.)</TD><TD align=left>Platinum Stars</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(244.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(244.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Empoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(292.)</TD><TD align=left>Torino FC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>Recreativo Huelva</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>299.</TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>San Francisco FC La Chorrea</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>301.</TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>La Paz FC</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Atletico Huila Neiva</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(415.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportes Concepción</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Universidad de Concepción</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pyunik Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>307.</TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(296.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>309.</TD><TD align=middle>(456.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coruña</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(431.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Rosario Central</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(313.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Reggina Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(358.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Jablonec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(358.)</TD><TD align=left>1. FC Brno</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>FC TV MK Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>318.</TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Uniao Desportiva de Leiria</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>Neftchi Fergana</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>321.</TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjörður</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>Hammarby IF Stockholm</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(376.)</TD><TD align=left>Beitar Jerusalem</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Vitória FC Setubal</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>326.</TD><TD align=middle>(335.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Utrecht</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Gloria Bistriţa</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(513.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Club de Khouribga</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nistru Otaci</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Livorno Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>332.</TD><TD align=middle>(189.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Wahda Abu Dhabi</TD><TD align=left>UAE/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(227.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Shabab FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>334.</TD><TD align=middle>(409.)</TD><TD align=left>Ajax Cape Town (Spurs Montegue Gardens)</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(313.)</TD><TD align=left>HJK Helsinki</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>Dundee United FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(443.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Zestafoni</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Kuwait SC Kaifan</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Xelaju MC</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>340.</TD><TD align=middle>(318.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(257.)</TD><TD align=left>Dolphins FC Port Harcourt</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>342.</TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Hannoverscher SV 1896</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(409.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Bochum</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(437.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Amkar Perm</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Green Buffaloes Lusaka</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(313.)</TD><TD align=left>Real CD España San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>348.</TD><TD align=middle>(402.)</TD><TD align=left>Herakles Almelo</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(402.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Gharrafa Club Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>350.</TD><TD align=middle>(313.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Mattersburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(352.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Mabarra</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(349.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Palestino Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(376.)</TD><TD align=left>Besa Kavajë</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(349.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(335.)</TD><TD align=left>Banats Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(352.)</TD><TD align=left>New England Revolution Foxboro</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(383.)</TD><TD align=left>Falkirk FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 6)




----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 6)

filozófus írta:


> Kint voltam.Az esőben,a szélben,a hidegben.Álmosan,fáradtan.És ezt kapom(kapjuk).
> Ez egy rakás csürhe,meg sem érdemlik a Fradi-mezt!Simon Tibi,ha ezt látná!Uram Isten...Még rengeteg dolgot írnék,de nyomdafestéket nem tűrő lenne.Szégyen!És Én(Mi) szégyellem(szégyeljük) magam(magunkat)helyettük.Csank is hibás,persze,de nem rajta kell elverni a port.Mindenesetre majd kell egy edző...Egyes emberekről(szurkolókról) is megvan a véleményem...Roppant kellemetlenül éreztem magam végig,egyes szurkolók?-on kiakadtam és úgy éreztem magam,mint egy skizo.
> 
> Amúgy,miután valakinek leadták a drótot mobilon,hogy 4-1-re nyert a Barcika,elneveztük őket Kazincbarszának
> ...


Szegény barátom ,ne vedd a szivedre,lesz az még jobb is!(remélem)


----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)

1953/Vasas


----------



## afca (2008 Április 7)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 7)

Ki ez, Gyurica kiskorában?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 7)

Nem,Ő berúgta volna


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 7)

A tirpákok nem tudtak leixelni a lilákkal. Megint előttünk vannak


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 7)

\\m/
Első fokon pert nyert az *FTC Pártolói Egyesület* az _MLSZ_ ellen, így, amennyiben a szövetség nem fellebbez, köteles 15 napon belül nyilvánosságra hozni a Ferencvárost másodfokon kizáró bizottság tagjainak a névsorát, mivel az a bíróság döntése értelmében közérdekű adatnak minősül.

Az ftcpe.hu tájékoztatása szerint a törvényszék első fokon a dr. Schiffer András által képviselt FTC Pártolói Egyesületnek adott igazat, egyúttal elrendelte, hogy az MLSZ, amennyiben nem fellebbez, az írásbeli határozat készhez vételét követő 15 napon belül tegye közkinccsé a Ferencváros végleges kizárásáról szóló határozatot meghozó bizottság tagjainak a névsorát.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 7)

Gratula hozzá


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 7)

Köszi 

Ezt nézzétek meg,érdemes!
Sportaréna:Shaw és Bánk a vendégek
http://www.dunatv.hu/felsomenu/nettv


----------



## afca (2008 Április 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Ki ez, Gyurica kiskorában?


 
Ha-ha-ha


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 8)

*Döbbenet! A Nemzeti Sport miatt zárták ki a Fradit az élvonalból? *
http://foci.blog.fn.hu/index.php?vi...miatt_zartak_ki_a_Fradit_az_elvonalbol&todo=/

Ez a Helmeczy egy alkoholista nem normális...


----------



## afca (2008 Április 9)

*Holland kapitányt keres az MLSZ?*

*Holland lapértesülés szerint a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség az Ajax egykori Bajnokok Ligája-győztes csapatkapitányával, Danny Blinddel tárgyalt a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányi posztjáról. *
A Sportwereld című sportlap úgy tudja, hogy a 42-szeres válogatott védő - akinek jelenleg hároméves szerződése van a Sparta Rotterdam klubjával - már több külföldi ajánlatot visszautasított, de megerősítette, hogy megkeresték Budapestről. 

A holland újság szerint az MLSZ jelöltjei között van két másik holland edző: a Vitesse csapatát irányító, Aad de Mos és Erwin Koeman, aki tavalyig a Feyenoord vezetőedzője volt. 

A magyar válogatottat jelenleg Várhidi Péter irányítja. Csapata minden idők leggyengébb eredményével fejezte be tavaly az Európa-bajnoki selejtezőket.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 9)

Szerintem Blind nem a megfelelő ember a szövetségi kapitány posztra.Európai szinten nincs tapasztalata.Erwin Koeman semmit nem tudott kezdeni a Feyenoordal.Szintén tapasztalatlan.Aad de Mos rutinosabb jó edző.Ejtett ő már a Vitessel pofára nagycsapatokat.De én inkább Louis van Gaal mellett döntenék.Nála próbálkoznák.Ő pszihikailag is nagyon tudja motivállni a játékosait.És szereti a fiatal játékosokat.Szerintem ő lenne a megfelelő ember ha már mindenáron Holland kell.

Vagy csapják le az Oroszok kezéről Guus Hiddinket.Na ő a tuti.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 9)

Csak a José! :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 10)

Balázs állítólag kezd a Fiorentina ellen. Remélem kiadja magából a tudása legjavát. Afellay sérült, helyette játszik, Farfán pedig eltiltott. 
Ja, amióta kapja az ívet a commentezőktől nem ír a blogjába.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 10)

*Kolozsvári János* (Makó edzője) :"...Egyébként mindenkinek jobb lenne, ha a Fradinak nem itt kellene szerencsétlenkednie a másodosztályban. Csak a saját példánkból kiindulva: szégyellem magam, amikor egy nagy csapatot kell fogadnunk. Egyszerűen nem alkalmasak a körülmények. A pálya talaja nagyon rossz, az öltözők pedig olyan kicsik, hogy először csak a kezdő csapat játékosai öltözhetnek át, majd ha ők végeztek, akkor férnek csak be a cserék."


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Balázs állítólag kezd a Fiorentina ellen. Remélem kiadja magából a tudása legjavát. Afellay sérült, helyette játszik, Farfán pedig eltiltott.
> Ja, amióta kapja az ívet a commentezőktől nem ír a blogjába.


 
Hát ,szerintem nem Balázson múlt a meccs!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 10)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát ,szerintem nem Balázson múlt a meccs!


Nem, mindenki szar volt rajta kívül sajnos. Nem várható még el tőle, hogy a hátán vigye a PSV-t , szerintem ha a két kulcsjátékos közül egy játszik nem így alakul a meccs. sajnálom őket, de ez van.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem, mindenki szar volt rajta kívül sajnos. Nem várható még el tőle, hogy a hátán vigye a PSV-t , szerintem ha a két kulcsjátékos közül egy játszik nem így alakul a meccs. sajnálom őket, de ez van.


 
Elég baj az ha egy csapatnál két játékosra alapoznak.Ezek szerint nincs olyan cserejátékos a PSV-nél aki tudja helyetesiteni Affelayt és Farfánt.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 11)

A Fiorentina elleni felállitás







*Opstelling PSV:*
Gomes, Kromkamp, Marcellis, Salcido, Rajkovic, Simons, Méndez, Culina, Dzsudzsák, Bakkal en Koevermans.
Wissels: Roorda, Zonneveld, Väyrynen, Lazovic, Alcides, Addo en Zeefuik.

Hol vannak ők ezektől????


----------



## afca (2008 Április 11)

Kisteleki jövő héten tárgyalhat a két hollanddal kapitányügyben

Mint azt korábban megírtuk, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség holland szakembert szeretne a magyar válogatott élére állítani. A három lehetséges jelölt közül Danny Blind már elutasította a felkérést, Aad de Mos és Erwin Koeman viszont nem zárkózott el az esetleges tárgyalások elől. Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke április 24-ére ígért végleges választ kapitánykérdésben.
A három jelöltből rövid időn belül kettő lett. Danny Blind ugyanis nem kíván a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitány lenni, inkább marad jelenlegi állomáshelyén, a Sparta Rotterdamnál.

A 61 éves Aad de Mos, a Vitesse trénere abban maradt Kisteleki Istvánnal, hogy a holland bajnokság befejezése után, azaz jövő vasárnap folytatja a megbeszéléseket.

A másik „versenyben lévő” jelölt, Erwin Koeman szintén a jövő héten találkozhat az MLSZ-elnökkel.

„Valenciában ért utol, vasárnapig itt is maradok, azaz ezen a héten semmiképpen sem ülünk le egy asztalhoz a magyar szövetség vezetőivel – mondta a Nemzeti Sportnak az Erwin Koeman öccsét, a Valencia élén álló Ronaldot is képviselő Ger Lagendijk. – Hogy a jövő héten találkozunk-e? Nem mondom, hogy ki van zárva… Konkrétumok hiányában ne várjon bővebb nyilatkozatot tőlem, kérem, elégedjen meg annyival, hogy beszélgettünk már erről-arról, és szerintem Erwin Koeman remek választás lenne. Ha szerdán visszahív, akkor talán többet tudok mondani.”


----------



## afca (2008 Április 11)

*Adrian Mutu duplájával a Fiorentina kiejtette Dzsudzsákékat*

A Fiorentina tulajdonképpen könnyed győzelemmel ejtette ki a PSV-t, amelynek soraiban Dzsudzsák Balázs végig játszotta a mérkőzést. A magyar középpályás csapata egyik legjobbja volt, de balról érkező beadásai nem bizonyultak elegendőnek Adrian Mutu két góljával szemben.





<TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; maring: 0">Egy héttel ezelőtt Firenzében 1-1-et játszott a PSV a Fiorentina otthonában, így tehát a mérkőzés előtt az idei nemzetközi kupaszezon utolsó magyar játékosának, Dzsudzsák Balázsnak a csapata, a PSV volt esélyesebb a továbbjutásra.

A meccsen azonban nem látszott, hogy hollandok játszanak hazai pályán, a Fiorentina remek védekezéssel és gyors, veszélyes kontrákkal lepte meg a Dzsudzsákkal a kezdőben felálló PSV-t. Az eindhoveniek nem is igazán találták az ellenszerét az olaszok fegyelmezett játékának, ráadásul a román Adrian Mutu igazán remek napot fogott ki.

A 29 éves támadót nem igazán tudták tartani a holland védők, és az első félidő végén egy pazar szabadrúgással megszerezte a vezetést az addig is fölényben játszó Fiorentina számára. Ezzel az olaszok ugyan előnybe kerülte, de egy hazai találattal minden kezdődött volna elölről.

Ez a hazai találat azonban nem született meg, sőt, a második félidőt remekül kezdő vendégek 10 perc után tovább növelték előnyüket: Mutu duplázta meg góljainak számát.

Dzsudzsák Balázsnak az első egy órában nem sok babér termett, egy-egy beadás, szabadrúgás illetve szöglet elvégzésén túl nem zavart sok vizet. Mutu második gólja után viszont visszakerült eredeti helyére, a balszélre – Vergoossen mester a szünetben küldte át a második oldalra a válogatott középpályást -, és innentől fogva a PSV játéka is felélénkült. 

Ekkor Dzsudzsák nélkül nem is zajlott hazai akció, más kérdés, hogy hol Koeveremans, hol Lazovics nem tudott élni a nagyszerű lehetőségekkel, amik a magyar játékos átadásai után adódtak előlük. A 81. percben aztán tizenegyeshez jutott a PSV – persze ehhez is kellett Dzsudzsák illetve a remek beadása -, ám Simons kihagyta a büntetőt. 

Ezzel végleg eldőlt: a Fiorentina jutott a legjobb négy csapat közé, a hollandoknak az utolsó tíz percben sem sikerült az, ami az előző nyolcvanban, jelesül a góllövés.

Dzsudzsák Balázs csapata egyik legjobbja volt ezen az estén, de ez is kevés volt a jobb erőkből álló és változatosabb focit játszó Fiorentina ellen, amely 3-1-es összesítéssel megérdemelten jutott az UEFA-kupa elődöntőjébe.
*UEFA-KUPA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*NEGYEDDÖNTŐ *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*PSV EINDHOVEN-FIORENTINA 0-2 (0–1)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>









</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 
http://www.nemzetisport.hu/Kozvetites_index.php?tid=3160 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Helyszín: *Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Nézőszám:* 35000</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Vezeti:* Luis Medina Cantalejo</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Asszisztensek: *Victoriano Giraldez Carrasco, Victoriano Diaz Casado (mindhárom spanyol) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A KEZDŐCSAPATOK*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*PSV*</TD><TD>*FIORENTINA*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1 Gomes</TD><TD>1 Frey</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2 Kromkamp</TD><TD>20 Jörgensen</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>24 Marcellis</TD><TD>5 Gamberini</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3 Salcido</TD><TD>21 Ujfalusi</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14 Rajkovics</TD><TD>19 Gobbi</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8 Mendez</TD><TD>4 Donadel</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6 Simons</TD><TD>11 Liverani</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>28 Bakkal</TD><TD>18 Montolivo</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10 Koevermans</TD><TD>24 Santana</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15 Culina</TD><TD>29 Pazzini</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>22 Dzsudzsák</TD><TD>10 Mutu</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Vezetőedző:*</TD><TD>*Vezetőedző:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Sef Vergoossen</TD><TD>Cesare Prandelli </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző(k):* Mutu (38., 53.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Csere:* Bakkal helyett Lazovics (46.), Culina helyett Vayrynen (79.), Mendez helyett Zonnevold (83.), ill. Pazzini helyett Vieri (73.), Sanata helyett Kuzmanovics (78.), Mutu helyett Osvaldo (86.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Sárga lap:* Mutu (19.), Donadel (24.), Marcellis (68.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>NS


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 11)

Afca Ma 19-től nézd a Dunát! Nagy verést kaptok))))


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 11)

Azért Balázs most kihagyott egy "ziccert" azzal,hogy nem tudott "hőse" lenni a meccsnek.Igaz,hogy nem volt rosszabb a társainál,de annyival jobb se',hogy azt mondják:ez a Dzsudzsák gyerek,ezen nem múlt,mindent megtett!
Kár...


----------



## afca (2008 Április 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca Ma 19-től nézd a Dunát! Nagy verést kaptok))))


 

A 0-3 na az már szégyen.A Németh Norbert a Vasas profi,,gólvágója,,akar külföldre szerződni?Akkor most miért nem rúgott gólt?Valami nincs rendben a Vasasnál.Nyerni kellett volna.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 12)

Nyerni?Hát...mindig győzelemre kell törekedni,de azért a Loki ellen ezt mondani.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 12)

filozófus írta:


> Nyerni?Hát...mindig győzelemre kell törekedni,de azért a Loki ellen ezt mondani.


 
Hazai pályán legalább az X lett volna elfogadható.De 3.kapni szégyen.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 12)

A 3 valóban szégyen...otthon.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 12)

Kis olvasmány.Elég korrekt!Mondhatni ez a helyzet.

*Csank nem érti*
http://foci.blog.fn.hu/index.php#ertekeles


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 12)

Milyen sok néző van a Győr-MTK-n :lol:


----------



## afca (2008 Április 12)

filozófus írta:


> Milyen sok néző van a Győr-MTK-n :lol:


 
Azt nem tudom de ez lett az eredmény.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=400 bgColor=#666666 border=0><TBODY><TR class=title><TD width=330 colSpan=3>Gyor [1 - 0] MTK Budapest</TD></TR><TR><TD width=400 colSpan=4 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=light><TD width=20>51'</TD><TD align=middle width=50>*[1 - 0]*</TD><TD align=left width=163>B. Nikolov



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 12)

Sajnos ma a lilák is győztek nagynehezen:

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*1.*</td> <td>MTK </td> <td align="center">*48*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*2.*</td> <td>ÚJPEST FC </td> <td align="center">*47*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*3.*</td> <td>GYŐRI ETO </td> <td align="center">*47*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*4.*</td> <td>DVSC TEVA</td> <td align="center">*45*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">*5.*</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC</td> <td align="center">*39*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" width="15%">*6.*</td> <td width="67%">HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*39*</td></tr></tbody></table>
De legalább az MTK-n hoztunk 3 pontot. Nedhéz lesz a vége, a Győrt szerintem már nem lehet megállítani. Újra vidéki bajnok lesz?


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Szerintem itt Magyarországon az elkövetkező 100 évben nem lesz jó nemzeti 11. Amíg a játékosok milliókat vesznek fel a nagy semmiért addig ne várjunk eredményt.
Nézzétek meg a magyar Borsodi Liga tempóját és színvonalát.Az Angol 4. osztályba sem lenne elegendő.Erről ennyit.


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Inkább nézzük a BL-t !


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

Sziasztok!
Nézzétek meg a www.fociguru.hu oldalt 
Legyetek ti is managerek !

Üdv:Mick


----------



## Myckload (2008 Április 12)

HAJRÁ MTK!

Az erő legyen Veletek !


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

*Heitinga az Atlético Madridban folytatja*



Az Atlético Madridban folytatja pályafutását John Heitinga, az Ajax Amsterdam holland válogatott labdarúgója. A 24 éves védő vételárát nem hozták nyilvánosságra, ám a holland De Telegraaf című napilap értesülései szerint tízmillió eurót fizetnek érte a spanyolok. 
Heitinga 2001 óta szerepel az Ajaxban, összesen 145 mérkőzésen lépett pályára, a holland nemzeti csapatban 32-szer kapott lehetőséget.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

*Juhárral erősített az Újpest*



Juhár Tamás visszatért Újpestre, s hétfőn másféléves szerződést kötött korábbi labdarúgócsapatával. 
A klub honlapjának a védő úgy nyilatkozott, hogy azért szerződött haza, mert ciprusi klubjánál az utolsó fél évben gondok voltak mind az együttessel, mind pénzügyileg, ezért családjával közösen úgy határozott, nincs értelme tovább kint maradni. Juhár az elmúlt két és fél évet a Nea Szalamina együttesénél töltötte, ahova éppen az Újpesttől érkezett.
A téli átigazolási szezonban a lila-fehérek közel egymillió eurót költöttek új játékosokra, ennek keretében Újpestre került Tibor Moldovan (Nyíregyháza), a bosnyák Mario Bozic (Fehérvár), Hajdú Norbert, Takács Marcell (mindkettő Tatabánya) és a szerb Ivan Dudic (Zalaegerszeg) is


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

afca írta:


> Azt nem tudom de ez lett az eredmény.
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=400 bgColor=#666666 border=0><TBODY><TR class=title><TD width=330 colSpan=3>Gyor [1 - 0] MTK Budapest</TD></TR><TR><TD width=400 colSpan=4 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=light><TD width=20>51'</TD><TD align=middle width=50>*[1 - 0]*</TD><TD align=left width=163>B. Nikolov
> 
> ...


Nikolov magyar,nem?Nikolov Balázs...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

Juhárral erősített?Ez vicc :lol:


----------



## bence98 (2008 Április 13)

*thtrthtzrtg*

:555::555::555::555:kiss:33::33::33::33::444::0::11::kaboom::kaboom::9::9::34::34::88::..::!:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

Myckload írta:


> Szerintem itt Magyarországon az elkövetkező 100 évben nem lesz jó nemzeti 11. Amíg a játékosok milliókat vesznek fel a nagy semmiért addig ne várjunk eredményt.
> Nézzétek meg a magyar Borsodi Liga tempóját és színvonalát.Az Angol 4. osztályba sem lenne elegendő.Erről ennyit.


Milliókat azért nem,de...
Ebből is látszik,hogy a mostani válogatottban 1-2 kivétellel csak légiósok vannak.Sajnos a hazai bajnokság a közeljövőben nem fog minőségileg javulni.Se pénz,se infrastruktúra,se a honi labdarúgás irányítására alkalmas vezetés.Mit várunk?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

bence98 írta:


> :555::555::555::555:kiss:33::33::33::33::444::0::11::kaboom::kaboom::9::9::34::34::88::..::!:


A zeneletöltésre még pár napot várni kell...


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

bence98 írta:


> :555::555::555::555:kiss:33::33::33::33::444::0::11::kaboom::kaboom::9::9::34::34::88::..::!:


 

El sem hiszem,hogy ilyen ügyes vagy.Kreativságból jeles.De ezeket rakd máshová.A gyerekeknek topic arrébb van.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

ETO GYŐR

<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#f6f6f6 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=right>*Fotó*</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Adatok*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right bgColor=#fbfbfb>



​</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Molnár Péter*
Születési hely,idő:*Komarno - Szlovákia,*
*1983.december 14.*
Magasság, testsúly: *195 cm / 84 kg*
Posztja: *kapus*
Mezszáma: *31*




<TR vAlign=top>
<TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>
Név:* Arsene Copa*
Születési hely, idő:* Gabon, Moanda, 1988. június 7.*
Magasság, testsúly:* 177 cm / 66 kg*
Posztja:* támadó középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 33*

*

*
</TD><TD></TD></TR><!-- <TR vAlign=top><TD>



</TD><TD>Név: *Horváth Róbert*
Születési hely, idő: *Szombathely, 1975. december 17.*
Magasság, testsúly: *189 cm / 83 kg*
Posztja: *védő, védekező középpályás*
Mezszáma: *6*

*

*</TD></TR> --><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Böőr Zoltán*
Születési hely, idő:* Debrecen, 1978. augusztus 14.*
Magasság, testsúly:* 170 cm / 65 kg*
Posztja:* középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 9*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Bank István* 
Születési hely/idő: *Kaposvár, 1984 április 14*. 
Magasság/súly:* 186 cm / 80 kg 
*Posztja: *védekező középpályás 
*Családi állapota: *nőtlen
*Mezszáma: *5 *
 
*

*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb colSpan=2>Név: *Bojan Brnovic*


Születési hely/idő: *Podgorica, Montenegro 1979. február 10.* 
Magasság, testsúly:*175 cm / 75 kg* Posztja:*csatár*
Mezszáma:*11*
*

*
 
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><!-- <TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">



</TD><TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">Név: *Kenesei Krisztián*
Születési hely, idő: *Budapest 1977. január 7.*
Magasság, testsúly: *177cm / 76 kg*
Posztja: *támadó*
Mezszáma: *9*

*

*</TD></TR> --><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Csermelyi Imre*


Születési hely/idő: *Kapuvár, 1988. augusztus. 29*
Magasság, testsúly:*190 cm / 86 kg* 
Posztja:*csatár*
Mezszáma:*30*
*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Jäkl Antal*
Születési hely, idő: *Siklós 1971. november 18.*
Magasság, testsúly: *180 cm / 80 kg*
Posztja: *védekező középpályás*
Mezszáma: *7*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>
Név: *Eugene Fomumbod*
Születési hely, idő: *Kamerun, Buea, 1985. február 22. *
Magasság, testsúly: *187 cm / 88 kg*
Posztja: * hátvéd, középpályás*
Mezszáma: *28*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Dudás Ádám*
Születési hely, idő:*Esztergom, 1989. február 12.*
Magasság, testsúly:*182 cm / 78 kg*
Posztja:*jobb szélső középpályás/támadó *
Mezszáma:*21*

*

* 
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Józsi György* Születési hely, idő:*Zalaegerszeg, 1983. január 31.*
Magasság, testsúly:*181 cm / 70 kg*
Posztja:*bal oldali** középpályás*
Mezszáma:*8*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><!-- <TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">



</TD><TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">Név: *Peric Darko*
Születési hely, idő:
*Zadar – Horvátország, 1978. február 16.*
Magasság, testsúly: *180 cm / 84 kg*
Posztja: *középpályás, támadó*
Mezszáma: *18*

*

*</TD></TR> --><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Bajzát Péter*
Születési hely, idő: *Eger 1981. június 22.*
Magasság, testsúly: *183 cm / 80 kg*
Posztja: *támadó*
Mezszáma: *19*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb></TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>*http://www.eto.hu/index.php?op=newslist&groupid=230* 
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Stevanovic Sasa*
Születési hely, idő: 
*Kragujevac – Szerbia és Montenegro 1974. augusztus 4.*
Magasság, testsúly: *195 cm / 95 kg*
Posztja: *kapus*
Mezszáma: *1*

*

*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Koltai Tamás* 
Születési hely, idő: *Győr, 1987. április 30. *
Magasság, testsúly: *183 cm / 78 kg*
Posztja:*középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 29*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top bgColor=#eeeeee><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Nikolov Balázs* Születési hely, idő: *Bonyhád, 1977. július 4.*
Magasság, testsúly: *181cm / <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:metricconverter ProductID="71 kg" w:st="on">71 kg</st1:metricconverter>*<?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o></o>
Posztja: *hátvéd*
Mezszáma: *25*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><!-- <TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">



</TD><TD bgcolor="#FBFBFB">Név: *Lendvai Miklós*
Születési hely, idő: *Zalaegerszeg 1975. április 7.*
Magasság, testsúly: *179 cm / 80 kg*
Posztja: *védekező középpályás*
Mezszáma: *27*

*

*
</TD></TR> --><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név: *Stark Péter*
Születési hely, idő: *Kazincbarcika 1978. augusztus 17.*
Magasság, testsúly: *193 cm / 95 kg*
Posztja: *középső védő*
Mezszáma: *32
*Weblapja:*http://www.starkpeter.hu/*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Zoran Supic* Születési hely, idő: *Sarajevo**, 1984. július 21.*
Magasság, testsúly: *192cm / 87<st1:metricconverter ProductID="71 kg" w:st="on"> kg</st1:metricconverter>*<o></o>
Posztja: *középhátvéd, **hátvéd*
Mezszáma: *26*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Kovács Zoltán* 
Születési hely, idő: *Budapest, 1986. december 16.* 
Magasság, testsúly:* 193 cm / 91 kg*
Posztja: *középső védő *
Mezszáma: *3*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Pákolicz Dávid* 
Születési hely, idő: *Kalocsa, ** 1984. szeptember 13.*
Magasság, testsúly:*186 cm / 73 kg*
Posztja:* középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 13*

*

*http://www.eto.hu/index.php?op=newslist&groupid=258
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Tokody Tibor* 
Születési hely, idő:* Budapest,** 1980. szeptember 1.*
Magasság, testsúly:*189 cm / 79 kg*
Posztja:* támadó*
Mezszáma:* 23*

*

*
http://www.eto.hu/index.php?op=newslist&groupid=260</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Varga Róbert* Születési hely, idő:* Győr, 1986. november 25.*
Magasság, testsúly:* 189 cm / 82 kg*
Posztja:* középső védő* 
Mezszáma:* 6*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>Név:* Völgyi Dániel*  Születési hely, idő:* Szeged, 1987. június 7.*
Magasság, testsúly: *187 cm / 79 kg*
Posztja: *hátvéd, középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 14*

*

*
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>

Név:* Varga László*
Születési hely, idő: *Csorna,** 1987. augusztus 25.*
Magasság, testsúly:*184 cm / 77 kg*
Posztja:* középpályás*
Mezszáma:* 12*

*

*
http://www.eto.hu/index.php?op=newslist&groupid=290</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fbfbfb>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#fbfbfb>http://www.eto.hu/index.php?op=newslist&groupid=290

Név:* Varga Zoltán* 
Születési hely, idő:* Jászberény,** 1977. augusztus 19.*
Magasság, testsúly:*187 cm / 82 kg*
Posztja:* kapus*
Mezszáma:* 55*

*

*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

Jövő héten jönnek a TÍREK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Egy kis kedvcsináló:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv_7gFbT6H4


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten </CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>68 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Farfán </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>35 </TD><TD vAlign=top>N'Kufo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> PSV-TWENTE<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>N'Kufo </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Braafheid </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Wellenberg </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20></TD><TD vAlign=top>Wilkshire </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Gomes </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Kromkamp </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Alcides </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Farfán </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Boschker </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wilkshire </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Braafheid </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Douglas </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Wielaert </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Engelaar </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Hersi </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>El Ahmadi </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Elia </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>Denneboom </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>N'Kufo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>64 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic (Méndez) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>80 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Alcides) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>55 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wellenberg (Denneboom) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>73 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Zomer (Engelaar) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>81 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Heubach (Hersi) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Elmaradt a Groningen-Ajax meccs.Gyújtogatás miatt.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Bajnok lett az Ajax B1.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Groningen - Ajax

Ez lett volna a felállás.
*Opstelling FC Groningen*
1 Van Loo; 2 De Roover, 3 Sankoh, 4 Cahais, 5 Kruiswijk; 6 Hiariej, 7 Fledderus, 8C Levchenko, 10 Lovre; 9 Kolder, 11 Powel.
Bank: 16 Luciano, 12 Svejdik, 13 Veldmate, 14 Berg, 15 Nijland, 18 Metaj.

*Opstelling Ajax*
1 Stekelenburg; 3 Silva, 2 Heitinga, 4 Vermaelen, 17 Vertonghen; 23 Lindgren, 29 Perez, 13C Davids; 16 Suárez, 9 Huntelaar, 5 Emanuelson.
Bank: 30 Gentenaar, 6 Kuffour, 7 Bakircioglu, 8 Urzaiz, 19 Rommedahl, 20 Ogararu, 38 De Jong.

Toeschouwers: 19.700 (uitverkocht)
Scheidsrechter: Braamhaar
Grensrechters: Rutgers en Simons
Vierde official: Van Boekel


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

*Makó, április 13., 18.20* A Makóval sem bírt a Fradi. 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">




</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
Hiába vezetett kétszer is a Ferencváros a Makó ellen, nem sikerült kiharcolnia a sikert. A 17. percben Lipcsei passzából Kulcsár szerzett vezetést a Fradinak, ám a 42. percben Maróti kiegyenlített.
A második játékrészben Lipcseia 72. percben szabadrúgásból ismét vezetéshez jutatta az FTC-t, de ez sem volt elég, mert a 92. percben Szamosszegi 2-2-re mentette az állást.
(czp)

Sose bánd kolléga. Jövőre azért lesz Kis Loki-Fradi Debrecenben, az NBII.-ben. Addigra csak összeszedik magukat a fiúk.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Megint nem jött össze a Fradinak?Makó ellen szinte hihetetlen.Nyerni kellett volna.


----------



## bence98 (2008 Április 13)

*hjr tzerbzutnztb*

 hvuhdfkvherkchj.h.w uwekn kker-hqledch eeruf-erh á-rhflwn ih-li ir-á eruiéwe-ir riew-rt r-htre -er rztézhurzteril re8u7zéer é


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

bence98 írta:


> hvuhdfkvherkchj.h.w uwekn kker-hqledch eeruf-erh á-rhflwn ih-li ir-á eruiéwe-ir riew-rt r-htre -er rztézhurzteril re8u7zéer é


 

Bencike a tudás hatalom.Csak igy tovább.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

bence98 írta:


> hvuhdfkvherkchj.h.w uwekn kker-hqledch eeruf-erh á-rhflwn ih-li ir-á eruiéwe-ir riew-rt r-htre -er rztézhurzteril re8u7zéer é


Muszáj neked itt gyakorolnod ecsém?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

Egy sportrajongó férfi állandóan sportújságokat olvas, és minden meccset megnéz a tévében. 

Egyik este is az ágyból nézi a közvetítést. 

A felesége egyszer csak dühösen felpattan, és kihúzza a tévé zsinórját a konnektorból. 

- Most meg mi a baj? - kérdezi a férj. 

- Elegem van ebből, már több mint egy hónapja nem voltunk együtt! 

Most pedig igenis a szexről akarok veled beszélni! 

- Oké. Mit gondolsz, Beckham hetente hányszor csinálja a feleségével?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

Ez vicces
Mondjuk eléggé műnő ez a Victoria, de egy ajtócsapkodást megérne!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez vicces
> Mondjuk eléggé műnő ez a Victoria, de egy ajtócsapkodást megérne!


 
Miért nős vagy????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

afca írta:


> Miért nős vagy????


Az hát! Nem gondoltad volna?
Te is nem?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Az hát! Nem gondoltad volna?
> Te is nem?


 
De gondoltam.Én is nős vagyok.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 13)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

Szar minden.Mindenki takarodjon ebből az amatőr bandából(Peti,Shaw maradhatnak)!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 13)

filozófus írta:


> Szar minden.Mindenki takarodjon ebből az amatőr bandából(Peti,Shaw maradhatnak)!


Kolléga! Te is tüntetsz Csank ellen?
Végül is a Fradi edzőjének lenni nem egy nyugdíjas állás.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

Nézd, nem azt mondom,hogy Csank miatt vagyunk szarok,de miatta is.Neki is mennie kell,eljárt a taktikája felett az idő,nem tud hatni a játékosokra.Állandóan csak mást okol.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

*Hét személyt állított elő a rendőrség a Nyíregyháza-Diósgyőr NB I-es labdarúgó-mérkőzésen történt rendbontások miatt, amelyben két szurkoló súlyosan, az intézkedő rendőrök közül szinten ketten pedig könnyebben megsérültek - közölte a Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei főkapitányság sajtószóvivője.*

*Videóval!*

http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoci/20080413-szurkoloi-botrany-a-keleti-focirangado-utan.html


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 13)

Jóéjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 14)

filozófus írta:


> Szar minden.Mindenki takarodjon ebből az amatőr bandából(Peti,Shaw maradhatnak)!


 

Lipcsei Petire gondoltál?????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 14)

filozófus írta:


> *Hét személyt állított elő a rendőrség a Nyíregyháza-Diósgyőr NB I-es labdarúgó-mérkőzésen történt rendbontások miatt, amelyben két szurkoló súlyosan, az intézkedő rendőrök közül szinten ketten pedig könnyebben megsérültek - közölte a Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei főkapitányság sajtószóvivője.*
> 
> *Videóval!*
> 
> http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoci/20080413-szurkoloi-botrany-a-keleti-focirangado-utan.html


Egy kis hangulatidézés:

http://video.boon.hu/search/szpari,...regyhaza-dvtk_07-08_szurkolok.MOV/viewer.html
http://video.boon.hu/search/szpari,...ztoseg/flv-080413dvtk1_ps_flv.flv/viewer.html


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 14)

Ez még tanulságosabb.Kell egy kis idő, mig megnézed, de erről egy tanulmányt lehetne írni. Egy kis magyar valóság:
A videók között keressétek:
http://hajradiosgyor.try.hu/


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 14)

*Budapest, április 14., 18.46* Az ellenőri jelentés tételesen sorra vesz mindent.



​ 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) fegyelmi bizottsága keddi ülésén foglalkozik a Soproni Ligában szombaton rendezett Nyíregyháza-Diósgyőr mérkőzéssel kapcsolatos botrányos eseményekkel.
A szövetség arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy hétfőn beérkezett a találkozó ellenőrének jelentése, amely alapján elkezdődik a vizsgálat.
- Az ellenőri jelentés szinte tételesen veszi sorra, hogy mi minden történt a meccs alatt a tribünön, többek között petárdák, hang- és fénygránátok többszöri bedobálását, a két szurkolótábor egymást kölcsönösen, minősíthetetlen hangnemben való szidalmazását, a lelátót és a pályát elválasztó kerítés lebontásának kísérletét említi. Ugyanakkor azt is megjegyzi, hogy a rendezők minden tőlük telhetőt elkövettek a játék zavartalanságának biztosítása érdekében, s ennek köszönhető, hogy a mérkőzést egyáltalán be lehetett fejezni - olvasható az MLSZ írásos tájékoztatásában.
A mérkőzést 2-1-re nyerték a nyíregyháziak.
(MTI)

Az RTL-Klub felvételei önmagukért beszélnek


<object type="video/x-ms-wmv" data="http://www.nb1.hu/media/14/0414szpari.wmv" height="288" width="352">


</object>​


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 14)

Szia! El tudnád küldeni, hogy pontosan hol találom meg a videot. Itt nem tudom elindítani. Köszönöm!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 14)

Mazli írta:


> Szia! El tudnád küldeni, hogy pontosan hol találom meg a videot. Itt nem tudom elindítani. Köszönöm!


Hali! Melyikre gondolasz?
Erre?: <table style="border-collapse: collapse;" id="AutoNumber1" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="650"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="3" align="center" height="25" width="650">* VIDEÓK*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#cc0000" height="20" width="650">  NB1 2007/2008-as bajnokság</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" height="20" width="250">23. forduló 2008.04.12.</td> <td align="left" height="20" width="180">  Nyíregyháza - DVTK</td> <td align="left" height="20" width="220">2-1 (2-0)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 14)

Igen, erre gondoltam köszönöm!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

afca írta:


> Lipcsei Petire gondoltál?????


Természetesen.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

*Egy hölgy szurkolótól idéznék:*
_Hazaértem, hazaértünk Makóról.




26 órai utazgatás után mindenki épségben megvan. 
Ez volt a legszemetebb és legostobább rendőri kíséret, amivel valaha találkoztam. És felháborító, hogy pár lemaradó embert csak úgy lökdösnek. És ha a szurkoló ezt meg meri jegyezni, akkor annyit mond röhögve, 30 társával karöltve, hogy nem Budapesten vagytok. És amikor a szurkoló (ők 4en, a rendőrök vagy 30an, 3 méteres körzeten belül) erre azt meri válaszolni, hogy teljesen mindegy, hogy hol van, őt nem lökdöshetik gumibottal, akkor röhögnek tovább, miközben taszigálják az embert és hozzáteszik, nem mindegy, hun van. Igen, egy hunt lögdösött. ACAB! 
Amúgy nagyon nagy volt a túra. Köszönöm mindenkinek, akikkel együtt éjszakáztunk, kommandóztunk, mókáztunk. És elgondolkodhatnának azok, akik ezt teszik a Ferencvárossal. Hogy vannak emberek, akik vasárnap is elkísérik bárhova a csapatot, akik elviselik, hogy folyamatosan inzultálják őket a rend őrei, akik bevállalják, hogy nem tudnak hétfőn reggel iskolába/munkába menni. Mert ez a Ferencváros! És Mi örökké kitartunk!_


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

Szóval szar minden.És ez a játékosokat nem érdekli.Amikor egy szurkolói busz és egy autó megállította a csapatbuszt hazafele jövet,akkor Csank a lépcsőfok legfelső fokáról(mert nem mert eléjük állni) azt mondta:"Én nem mondtam semmi rosszat rátok"

Hát kapja be!Ez nem érti,hogy miről van szó?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 14)

filozófus írta:


> Szóval szar minden.És ez a játékosokat nem érdekli.Amikor egy szurkolói busz és egy autó megállította a csapatbuszt hazafele jövet,akkor Csank a lépcsőfok legfelső fokáról(mert nem mert eléjük állni) azt mondta:"Én nem mondtam semmi rosszat rátok"
> 
> Hát kapja be!Ez nem érti,hogy miről van szó?



Nem hát, ők mondtak rá rosszat


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 14)

Kedves Filozofus barátom,remélem lesz még a Fradi "igazi"csapat,a szurkolókon nem mulhat!A fent emlitett hölgy hozzá-állása dicséretes!Szurkolok nektek!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

*Még egy a lánytól:*
A megbeszélt időpontban elég kis létszámban megjelentünk az állomáson. Mindenkinek volt jegye. A rendőrök megálltak előttünk, mindenkinek megnézték a jegyét, majd felengedtek minket a vonatra. Elindultunk, jött egy fontoskodó kaller a háta mögött 5-6 terminátorral, akinek nem volt érvényes kedvezménye a jegyéhez, azt leszállították Zuglóban. Így mindenki leszállt. A stílus... Ha megkérdeztük, a pénztárban miért adtak el nekünk ilyen jegyet, vagy hogy a rendőrök miért engedtek fel minket a vonatra, akkor megkaptuk, hogy kussoljunk el. Egyszerűen felháborító, hogy úgy beszélnek velünk, mintha sorozatcsecsemőgyilkosok lennénk. Mintha köztörvényes bűnözökkel lenne dolguk, akik eddig is egyfolytában rájuk támadtak. Ehelyett pár fiatal, akiket még érdekel ebben az országban a magyar foci, le akartak utazni a csapatuk meccsére. Minden létező ponton volt lökdösés, flegmázás, kiabáltak velünk, kiröhögtek minket, lebírkáztak minket a vonulás alkalmával. Hazafelé páran úgy döntöttünk, hogy maradunk Szegeden, mert nem volt pénzünk a vonatjegyre. (akik mégis elindultak a vonattal, azokat ledobták. persze, vonat már semerre. csinálj amit akarsz. korrekt).Elmentünk a Tescoba és pár száz forintot elvertünk, majd órákat sétáltunk a hidegben, végül huszan kuporogtunk egy sör mellett órákat az egyik kocsmában, hogy ne fagyjunk meg. Az első vonattal szerettünk volna hazajutni, de indulás előtt minősíthetelen stílusban ledobtak minket és a fejünkhöz vágták, hogy nekik egész éjjel minket kellett követniük és hogy miért a tescoban vertük el a pénzünk, miért nem jegyet vettünk. (a jegy fejenként több, mint 2000 forint lett volna, szerintem összesen nem költöttünk Szegeden ennyit) 
Nem tudom, hogy félelmükben kiabálnak velünk, vagy mert halláskárosultak és nem tudnak halkan beszélni, vagy egyszerűen ilyen bunkók. De úgy gondolom, amíg mi korrekten viselkedünk (most is végig azok voltunk, semmi tré nem volt), addig nekik is úgy kéne. Ha normálisan sétálunk a járdán, ne a gumibotjával lökdössön és röhögjön, ha normálisan kérdezünk, ne küldjön el a francba, hanem segítsen, válaszoljon. Bármilyen élethelyzetben nem biztos, hogy egy rendőrtől kérnék segítséget. 
Szomorú dolgok ezek. És szerintem nincs már olyan ember, aki szívesen szállna vonatra egy idegenbeli túra miatt. Nem elég, hogy a csapatunk megaláz, még a rendőröktől is ezt kapjuk folyamatosan. 
"dióhéjban" ennyi.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem hát, ők mondtak rá rosszat


Amúgy hazudik,mert azt mondta,hogy összeesküdtünk ellene egy biztonsági csoporttal vagy mivel.Ez hülye...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 14)

aniko45 írta:


> Kedves Filozófus barátom,remélem lesz még a Fradi "igazi"csapat,a szurkolókon nem mulhat!A fent emlitett hölgy hozzá-állása dicséretes!Szurkolok nektek!


Köszi!Az Ő nevében is.


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

Ezek a magyar csapatok....Pfff


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 15)

Mi az ábra gyerekek? Mindenki besértődött ?????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 15)

2008-04-15 11:52 
<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --> [FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]*Az MSZP-s honatya szerint nem volt szakszerű az oszlatás*[/FONT] *Nemcsak a rendbontókat, hanem azokat a nézőket is gumibottal ütötték és gázspray-vel fújták le a rendőrök szombat este, akik a Nyíregyháza-Diósgyőr bajnoki labdarúgó-mérkőzés után arra vártak, hogy kimehessenek a stadionból - állítja Varga László szocialista országgyűlési képviselő. A honatya Draskovics Tibor igazságügyi és rendészeti minisztertől vár választ a rendőri intézkedésekről.*

A kormánypárti politikus - elmondása szerint - a helyszínen nézte végig a találkozót, valamint az utána történteket, és szerinte nem minden úgy történt, ahogy azt a rendőrség kommunikálta. Mint ismert: a diósgyőri szurkolók a meccs lefújása után csaptak össze a rendőrökkel. Az oszlatás közben két szurkoló súlyosan, két rendőr pedig könnyebben megsérült. A szocialista politikus azt is hangsúlyozza: nem tartja szakszerű rendőri intézkedésnek azt, amelynek hatására eltörik egy szurkoló arccsontja. 

Ugyanez történt a Loki szurkolókkal az ősszel Nyír1házán. A brutális lovasrendőr minden ok nélkül berontott a tömegbe és ütni vágni kezdett mindenkit aki élt és mozgott.
Ha lehetne itt véleményt mondani azt mondanám, hogy ilyen esetek csak egy rendőrállamban fordulnak elő.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi az ábra gyerekek? Mindenki besértődött ?????


Miért tennénk?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 15)

pisti72 írta:


> 2008-04-15 11:52
> <!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --> [FONT=Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica]*Az MSZP-s honatya szerint nem volt szakszerű az oszlatás*[/FONT]


Erről ugatunk egy ideje,de persze mindig a vandál szurkolók...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 15)

*A szombaton Győrben rendezett női kézilabda kupában szerepelt a Ferencváros. A részünkre fenntartott szektor díszítésébe kezdtünk a transzparensek kihelyezésével, mikor egy rendőr arra lett figyelmes, hogy az egyik drapérián egy Árpád-sávos háttér előtt Nagy-Magyarország van.*
Nem tudom, mitől feszült meg a biztos úr, de azt mondta, vegyük le… Azt mondta, az a része ne legyen látható! Kérdezgettem, milyen jogon, vagy legalább egy rendeletet, törvényt mondjon ezzel kapcsolatban. De a válasz csak annyi volt: Azért, mert! Természetesen nem szedtük le, így fent is maradt.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 15)

\\m/


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 15)

"Azért mert köcsög vagyok" mondá a biztos úr


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Én mindenesetre azt gondolom, hogy körülbelül 2-4 év és beérik ez a csapat(már ha nem változik).
Mert a válogatott játékosok nagy része fiatal és külföldön játszik,tehát be kell érnie,de ehez pedig idő kell...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 16)

*Az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. igazgatótanácsa a tulajdonosokat képviselő Terry Robinsonnal és Rieb György FTC-elnökkel konzultálva Csank János helyére az év elejétől a klubnál szakmai menedzserként dolgozó angol Bobby Davisont nevezte ki az NB II-ben szereplő csapat vezetőedzőjének. Davison mellett Csató Sándor dolgozik pályaedzőként, míg Csank János júliusig szóló szerződése lejártáig tanácsadóként segíti a szakmai munkát.*
*Davison a Fradi új edzője.*

http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoci/20080416-ftc-csank-helyett-davison-az-uj-vezetoedzo.html


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 16)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 16)

Közszolgálati közlemény!





Eladó egy *SUZUKI Burgmann*(400 cc)motor!Évj.:2002;13 ezer km van benne;automata váltós;bordó-metál színű!Megkímélt állapotú! 
Érd.: 06709422233

Szintén eladó egy *HONDA Dio *robogó(50cc);nagyon jó állapotú;világoszöld színű!
Érd.: 06709420345


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 16)

Afca! Mi lesz már , még a végén az Ajax nyeri a bajnokságot? Nem gondoltam volna még 1 hónapja!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 16)

Hát a PSV gyengélkedik,az Ajax meg törtet!


----------



## retepm (2008 Április 17)

Ferencváros !!


----------



## retepm (2008 Április 17)

Azt már megszoktam sajnos , hogy mi nem vagyunk ott a világversenyeken , de 
hogy az angolok sincsenek ?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 17)

A múltkor szó volt a feleségekről Lehet hogy már régi de jó :


A kutya tényleg az ember legjobb barátja. Ha nem hiszed el,
próbáld ki a
következőt: Zárd be a kutyádat és a feleségedet a kocsid
csomagtartójába...
... egy óra múlva nyisd ki!

Ki örül neked jobban, amikor meglát?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 17)

Én ehez a témához nem tudok(nem akarok) hozzászólni


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 17)

Miért, nincs kutyád?

Kolléga, a ház felépült már?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 17)

Hol van Afca? Talán kempingezik a Tátrában, ahol nincs internet?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Miért, nincs kutyád?
> 
> Kolléga, a ház felépült már?


Bátyámnak van+a kutyunak 2 kölyke  

Áááá!A szobám kész van.Már ez is csoda.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Hol van Afca? Talán kempingezik a Tátrában, ahol nincs internet?


ott is van biztos  Lehet,hogy most Ő soros az eltűnésben :lol:


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 18)

Mi az újság a LOKI házatáján Pisti?Mit várhatunk az új szerzeménytől? a Danira gondoltam!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 19)

aniko45 írta:


> Mi az újság a LOKI házatáján Pisti?Mit várhatunk az új szerzeménytől? a Danira gondoltam!




Ma jönnek a tírpákok!!! Győzni kell!!!Mindenki jöjjön szurkolni!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 19)

http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/6456
Kedvcsinálónak.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Hol van Afca? Talán kempingezik a Tátrában, ahol nincs internet?


 

Sziasztok.Nem volt gépem mert tataroztunk.Most raktam össze.Ajax lessz a bajnok???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 20)

aniko45 írta:


> Mi az újság a LOKI házatáján Pisti?Mit várhatunk az új szerzeménytől? a Danira gondoltam!


Tegnap találkoztam vele a pályán, civilben volt 2 másik fekával. Próbáltam vele kommunikálni, de vagy nem tud jól angolul, vagy én voltam már túl illuminált állapotban, nem nagyon értettünk szót.
Tegnap rendesen megünnepeltük a tirpákok felett aratott győzelmet, amit ilyenkor másnap már nagyon bánok


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 20)

afca írta:


> Sziasztok.Nem volt gépem mert tataroztunk.Most raktam össze.Ajax lessz a bajnok???



Nyugtával dicsérjük a napot
Jövőre is lesz bajnokság.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 20)

Aki nem volt a tegnapi Debrecen-Nyíregy meccsen, és a topiklakók között lehetnek ilyenek néhányan, nekik küldök egy videót:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcSZNy3tCYk


----------



## afca (2008 Április 20)

Tényleg megérdemelték a bajnoki cimet?????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 20)

Nem ez most a lényeg. Az Ajaxot egyszer megverték, egyszer x-eltek velük, ők sem érdemelték volna meg jobban. 
Miért, az olaszok megérdemelték a vb aranyat?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 20)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem ez most a lényeg. Az Ajaxot egyszer megverték, egyszer x-eltek velük, ők sem érdemelték volna meg jobban.
> Miért, az olaszok megérdemelték a vb aranyat?


 
Miért a Debrecen megérdemelné a bajnoki győzelmet??Tényleg igazad van csak gyanús az Arnhem elleni utolsó győzelem.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 20)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 border=0><TBODY><TR class=oddrow><TD align=right colSpan=2>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">5 - 1</TD><TD align=left width="44%">SC Heracles Almelo</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">4'</TD><TD align=right width="36%">Luis Suarez



</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">1 - 0</TD><TD align=left width="44%"> </TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">18'</TD><TD align=right width="36%">Kenneth Perez



</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">2 - 0</TD><TD align=left width="44%"> </TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">29'</TD><TD align=right width="36%">Klaas-Jan Huntelaar



</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">3 - 0</TD><TD align=left width="44%"> </TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">52'</TD><TD align=right width="36%"> </TD><TD align=middle width="12%">3 - 1</TD><TD align=left width="44%">



Ragnar Klavan</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">73'</TD><TD align=right width="36%">Kenneth Perez



</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">4 - 1</TD><TD align=left width="44%"> </TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD align=middle width="8%">79'</TD><TD align=right width="36%">Johnny Heitinga



</TD><TD align=middle width="12%">5 - 1</TD><TD align=left width="44%"> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 20)

Csakhogy megjöttél Afca,hiányoltalak.Hát mi Lokisok nagyon örülünk a D. Balázsék győzelmének!!Ettől függetlenül az Ajax nagyon klassz csapat!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 20)

aniko45 írta:


> Csakhogy megjöttél Afca,hiányoltalak.Hát mi Lokisok nagyon örülünk a D. Balázsék győzelmének!!Ettől függetlenül az Ajax nagyon klassz csapat!


 
Szia neked is.Lakásáttépités volt igy kiestem pár napra.Már alig vártam,hogy vége legyen.

Hát igen megint bajnok a PSVA Vitesse megint besegitett nekei.De legalább van egy Magyar bajnokunk aki hozzátett becsületesen csapata sikereihez.Szép volt Balázs.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 20)

afca írta:


> Miért a Debrecen megérdemelné a bajnoki győzelmet??Tényleg igazad van csak gyanús az Arnhem elleni utolsó győzelem.



Nem igazán, oda-vissza kikaptunk az MTK-tól:555:. 
A öröm az ürömben, hogy a mifiunk is bajnok lett


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 20)

Én Juventus drukker vagyok


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 20)

Olaszból Én is


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 20)

filozófus írta:


> Olaszból Én is


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 20)

Szerintem az Ajax nem rosszabb csapat,mint a PSV.De a PSV a bajnok(ennek örülünk Balázs miatt).


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

Móricka óvó nénije kérdezgeti a gyerekeket:
- Mi az apukátok foglalkozása?
- Asztalos, vízvezeték-szerelő, tűzoltó, orvos, - az összes szokásos válasz elhangzik. Móricka kivételesen csöndben ücsörög, ezért őt is megkérdezi a óvó néni:
- Hát a te apád mivel foglalkozik?
- Az apukám egy egzotikus táncos egy meleg szórakozóhelyen, leveszi az összes ruháját és buzi férfiak előtt táncol, és néha, amikor igazán jó ajánlatot kap, elmegy néhány fickóval a sikátorba és kielégíti őket, meg seggbe is rakják.
Az óvónő elkapja Mórickát és a folyosóra viszi:
- Apukád komolyan ebből tartja el a családot?
- Nem, igazából a Fradiban játszik, de ezt olyan kínos lett volna elmondanom itt, mindenki előtt

Filozófus kolléga nem megsértődni.Csak viccnek szántam.Szerintem jó.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

Bergkamp visszatér Van Basten hívó szavára

Az Arsenal egykori klasszisa visszavonulása után teljesen hátat fordított a futballpályáknak, azonban Marco van Basten visszacsábíthatja őt a foci világába. A holland válogatott jelenlegi szövetségi kapitánya, aki nyáron az Ajax kispadjára ül át, számít Bergkamp munkájára is a csapatnál.

"Felhívtam Dennist néhány hete, és elmondtam neki, hogy szükségem lenne rá az Ajaxnál. Megígérte nekem, hogy elvégzi a szükséges edzői tanfolyamot, és az Ajaxnál tölti gyakorlatát. Ha Bergkampnak tetszik a feladat, akkor hosszabb távon is igényt tartanánk a munkájára, hiszen sokat erősödhetne vele a klub szakmai stábja" - nyilatkozta az ügyről a Milan egykori aranylabdása.

A 38 éves Bergkamp mindössze három csapatban fordult meg pályafutása során. Két jelentősebb állomása, az Ajax és az Arsenal között megfordult az Internél is, eközben 79 válogatott meccsen 37 gólnak örülhetett. Az Aranylabda-szavazásokon egy második (1993) és egy harmadik helyet szerzett (1992), 1998-ban pedig megválasztották a Premiership legjobbjának. 

Az 1990 és 1993 között eltelt három szezonban 91 mérkőzésen 75 gólt szerzett az Ajax játékosaként. Búcsúmérkőzése egyben az Emirates Stadion megnyitója is volt, 2006. július 22-én az Arsenal 2-1-re verte az Ajaxot a gálán.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

Urbányit menesztették Újpestről

* Az Újpest FC vezetősége közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott a csapat vezetőedzőjével, Urbányi Istvánnal. A klubnál ötfordulónként értékelik a csapat helyzetét, és bár az eredményekkel elégedettek voltak, a mutatott játékkal kevésbé. Urbányi Istvánt azután menesztették az Újpesttől, hogy csapata a legutóbbi hat meccséből ötöt megnyert - igaz, a REAC elleni szombati bajnokin csak 4-4-es döntetlent értek el Tiszáék. Az UTE jelenleg harmadik a Soproni Ligában, három ponttal lemaradva a listavezető MTK mögött.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 21)

afca írta:


> Móricka óvó nénije kérdezgeti a gyerekeket:
> - Mi az apukátok foglalkozása?
> - Asztalos, vízvezeték-szerelő, tűzoltó, orvos, - az összes szokásos válasz elhangzik. Móricka kivételesen csöndben ücsörög, ezért őt is megkérdezi a óvó néni:
> - Hát a te apád mivel foglalkozik?
> ...


Az nem kínos,ha valaki a Fradiban játszik,csak az,ha úgy "játszik",ahogy...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 21)

afca írta:


> Urbányit menesztették Újpestről
> 
> * Az Újpest FC vezetősége közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott a csapat vezetőedzőjével, Urbányi Istvánnal. A klubnál ötfordulónként értékelik a csapat helyzetét, és bár az eredményekkel elégedettek voltak, a mutatott játékkal kevésbé. Urbányi Istvánt azután menesztették az Újpesttől, hogy csapata a legutóbbi hat meccséből ötöt megnyert - igaz, a REAC elleni szombati bajnokin csak 4-4-es döntetlent értek el Tiszáék. Az UTE jelenleg harmadik a Soproni Ligában, három ponttal lemaradva a listavezető MTK mögött.


Szentes Lázár az utóda.
Egyik kutya,másik eb :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 21)

filozófus írta:


> Szentes Lázár az utóda.
> Egyik kutya,másik eb :lol:



Midkettő vesztes típus, csak az egyik inteligens a másik meg csak egy dumagép.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Midkettő vesztes típus, csak az egyik inteligens a másik meg csak egy dumagép.


Melyik melyik?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 22)

filozófus írta:


> Melyik melyik?



Ez alapján eldöntheted:

http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/6848


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez alapján eldöntheted:
> 
> http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/6848


Ezzel nem tudok mit kezdeni.Nem Ő tehet arról,hogy Újpesten olyan a foci amilyen(mellesleg nem olyan rossz).Inkább a nézőszám tragikus néha,de ez nem meglepő,mert szar az nb1.Magyarországon hozzá nem értő klubvezetők vezetik a klubokat.Szentessel sem rosszabb,sem jobb nem lesz az Újpest-véleményem szerint.Amúgy Szentes egy szánalmas ember,elég csak visszaemlékezni arra,amikor a sport1-et és a nagy meleget okolta azért,amiért a Loki kikapott a Fraditól a kupadöntőben anno.Amúgy Urbányiról sem sokkal jobb a véleményem,csak egy pöppet. :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 23)

Bejutottunk a ligakupa tavaszi döntőjébe is, ahol a Győrrel játszunk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT7ptJhCX5w
Afcának küldöm, a bajnokság ünneplése


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Április 23)

Csodálatos népünnepély volt,milyen jó hogy mi is érdekeltek vagyunk benne!!Kösz Pisti a videót!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 24)

*Kirúgták Várhidit! Koeman az új kapitány!*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöksége felmentette Várhidi Pétert, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányát és helyére május 1-i hatállyal a holland Erwin Koemant nevezte ki.
Mindezt Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke jelentette be a testület tanácskozása közben tartott alig fél perces sajtótájékoztatón.

További részleteket a vezető nem árult el, a holland szakember bemutatására 16:30-kor a Hotel Meridienben kerül sor.

"Azt a feladatot kaptam, hogy állítsak össze egy új, fiatal magyar válogatottat, amely hosszú távon eredményes lehet a nemzetközi porondon" - mondta az MTI-nek Várhidi Péter. "Úgy érzem, ennek eleget tettem, természetesen az elnökségnek bármikor joga van kapitányt váltani. Nagyon fogok szurkolni a nemzeti csapatnak, hogy jól szerepeljen a világbajnoki selejtezőkön és kíváncsian figyelem majd, hogy az utódom azon az úton megy-e tovább, melyen én elindultam a fiúkkal."

Várhidi elmondta, bármiben szívesen segíti Koeman munkáját, ha erre megkérik. "Ha az új kapitány igényt tart a segítségemre, természetesen rendelkezésére állok, hiszen én is azt szeretném, hogy minél sikeresebb legyen a válogatott."

A szakembernek hosszú távú edzői szerződése van az MLSZ-szel, amelyet nem bontottak fel.

"Továbbra is az MLSZ alkalmazottja maradok, hamarosan megbeszéljük Kisteleki Istvánnal, mi lesz az új feladatom. Előfordulhat, hogy egy korosztályos csapat vezetésével bíz meg az elnök úr, de nem kizárt más jellegű feladat sem. Úgy gondolom, hamarosan eldől, mit csinálok a jövőben." 





STOP


----------



## Balázs979 (2008 Április 24)

Van új szövetségi kapitányunk. Hogy jó e ez nekünk, majd kiderül...


----------



## Balázs979 (2008 Április 24)

Ha külföldi edzőt hoznak, akkor miért nem olyat, aki már bizonyított is?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 24)

Balázs979 írta:


> Ha külföldi edzőt hoznak, akkor miért nem olyat, aki már bizonyított is?


Nem nehéz kitalálnt miért, mert nincs rá lé.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 24)

Afca! Koeman-t Feyenord edzőként , meg PSV játékosként ismerhettük, ezek után milyen elvárásaid vannak vele szemben?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 24)

Kisteleki...pfffff....Egy újabb jó húzás.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 25)

Afca a másik szobát is tatarozza? (Vagy canossát jár az elbukott bajnokság miatt? )


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 25)

*Kisteleki István, a szövetség első embere, Hegyi Iván, a Népszabadság újságírója, és Erwin Koeman beszélt érzéseiről, várakozásairól, a döntés hátteréről.</BEVEZETO>*
http://www.origo.hu/sport/magyarfoc...egyi-ivan-es-erwin-koeman-az-uj-kapitany.html


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca a másik szobát is tatarozza? (Vagy canossát jár az elbukott bajnokság miatt? )


Biztos dolgozik.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Koeman-t Feyenord edzőként , meg PSV játékosként ismerhettük, ezek után milyen elvárásaid vannak vele szemben?


 
Tavaly Koemannnak sikerült a Feyenoordot a 4.helyről a 7.helyre lecsúsztatni.Szerintem nem lessz jobb Matheus-nál.Vannak nála sokkal jobb edzők Hollandiában.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 26)

Most hallom, hogy Erwin Koeman az új magyar szövetségi kapitány. Játékosként kedveltem, edzőként és emberként is kedvelem. Végeredményben tavaly a Feyenoord vele a bajnokságban nem volt rosszabb, mint idén Van Marwijkkel és a sok új csillaggal. Szimpatikus egyéniség is, ami nem biztos, hogy az MLSZ-ben előny. Remélem nem várják tőle el, hogy kijusson a VB-re. 
http://www.ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## afca (2008 Április 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca a másik szobát is tatarozza? (Vagy canossát jár az elbukott bajnokság miatt? )


 

Éjjeles voltam.Nappal aludtam éjjel dolgoztam.Mi az a Canossa???


----------



## afca (2008 Április 26)

Spanyol sztárcsapat keresi Gerát

*Gera Zoltán és a West Bromwich Albion számára már csak két forduló van hátra az angol másodosztályú bajnokságból, egyelőre két ponttal vezet a WBA a Stoke City előtt. Vagyis jó esélye van a feljutásra, ám jövője még korántsem biztos. *

A minap Tony Mowbray, a West Bromwich vezetőedzője arról beszélt az egyik birminghami lapnak, hogy szeretné, ha Gera mielőbb döntene sorsáról, hiszen ha nem marad a klubnál, nekik gondoskodni kell a pótlásáról. 
– Zoltán nem sok mindent árult el a terveiről – mondta Mowbray. – Jelenleg olyan jó formában van, hogy akár a Real Madrid is jelentkezhet érte. Nekünk azonban tudnunk kell, hogy miként dönt, hiszen készülnünk kell a következő idényre.
– Tényleg érdeklődnek Zoltán iránt Spanyolországból, mégpedig olyan csapat, amely a nemzetközi porondon fog szerepelni, de ez nem a Real Madrid – nyilatkozta Vladan Filipovics, Gera menedzsere. – Nagyon jó csapatról van szó, de több angol első ligás klubbal is tárgyalásban állunk. Mielőbb dönteni akarunk, hiszen jön a hosszú nyári szünet, de megvárjuk, amíg kiderül, hogy feljut-e a West Brom, hiszen Zoltán szívesen maradna a WBA-nál, ahol lejár a szerződése, tehát ingyen igazolható. Zoltán esetében nem első számú szempont a pénz, fontos, hogy jól érezze magát, nem titok, hogy elsősorban azért inkább Angliában maradna.
Filipovics az érdeklődő csapatok nevét nem árulta el, angol források szerint a Middlesbrough, az Aston Villa, a Wigan és a Bolton érdeklődik komolyabban a magyar középpályás iránt.

_T. R._
Sevilla vagy Valencia?
Vladan Filipovics elmondása szerint olyan spanyol csapat érdeklődik Gera Zoltán iránt, amelyik indulhat a nemzetközi porondon. Ez alapján – a bajnokság mostani állása szerint – a Realon és a Barcelonán kívül az Atletico, a Racing és a Sevilla jöhet szóba, kupagyőztes lévén pedig a Valencia kerülhet képbe


----------



## afca (2008 Április 26)

Elképzelhető, hogy a Fradinak a második hely is nyerő lehet a másodosztályban. Az MLSZ elnöksége csütörtökön úgy határozott, hogy amennyiben a jövő évi Soproni Ligás indulásra jogosult csapatok közül valaki nem kap licenszet, akkor az NB II két második helyezettje egy oda-visszavágós osztályozó mérkőzésen dönthet az élvonalban így megüresedett hely sorsáról.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 26)

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canossa-járás


----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Ajax A2 kampioen


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 27)

Nyert az MTK Kispesten. Azt hiszem bevégeztetett, iden csak az nbIII. ban leszünk bajnokok.
A kupát meg kell nyernünk!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)

100 legjobb Ajax játékos

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0 tyle="float: left; "><TBODY><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Sjaak Swart </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 463</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1956-1973 </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wim Suurbier </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 393 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1964-1977 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Danny Blind </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 372 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986 1999</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet Keizer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 364 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1961-1974 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ben Muller </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 341 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1958-1970</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ruud Krol </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 339 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1968-1980</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Frank de Boer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 329</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1988-1999</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gerard van Dijk </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 325</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1943-1957</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ger van Mourik </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 316</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1950-1963</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wim Anderiesen sr. </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 309 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1925-1940 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gerrit Keizer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 302</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1929-1948</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Barry Hulshoff </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 283</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1966-1977</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet Schrijvers </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 277 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1974-1983</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Johan Cruijff </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 275 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1964-1983 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> John van 't Schip </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 273</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1981-1992</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Dick Schoenaker </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 271 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1976-1985</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Sonny Silooy </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 268 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1981-1996</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wim Volkers </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 265 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1923-1936</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Rinus Michels </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 265</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1946-1958</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Frank Rijkaard </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 262 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1980-1995</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ton Pronk </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 259 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1960-1970</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Stanley Menzo </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 249 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1984-1994</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gerrit Fischer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 240 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1934-1950</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Aron Winter </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 238</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986-1992 / 1999-2003</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan Potharst </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 237</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1939-1952</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet van Reenen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 237 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1929-1942</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Groot </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 229 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1959-1969</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Peter Boeve </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 228 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1979-1987</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Joop Pelser </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 194</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1911-1924</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Edwin van der Sar </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 226</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1991 - 1999</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Richard Witschge </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 226</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986 -1991 / 1996-2003</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ronald de Boer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 223</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1987-1999</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet Ouderland </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 220</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1955-1964</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gerrie Mühren </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 219</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1968-1976</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan van Diepenbeek </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 207 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1929-1938</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Søren Lerby </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 206 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1976-1983</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Guus Drager </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 203 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1941-1951</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan Schubert </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 202</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1931-1943</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Blomvliet </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 196</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1932-1947</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan de Boer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 195 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1920-1933</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Hordijk </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 194 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1917-1927</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Joop Stoffelen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 193 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1940-1950</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Fons Pelser </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 192</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1911-1926</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Dennis Bergkamp </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 185 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986-1993</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jari Litmanen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 178</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1992-1999/2002-2004</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Klaas Bakker</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 178</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1951-1957</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Theo Brokmann sr. </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 175</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1913-1924</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Frans Couton </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 175 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1917-1927</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Dolf van Kol</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 174 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1924-1930</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gerald Vanenburg </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 173</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1981-1986</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Tscheu la Ling</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 172</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1975-1982</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Bertus Hoogerman</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 167</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1956-1965</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Erwin van Wijgaarden</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 163</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1932-1949</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Gert Bals</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 162</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1965-1970</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Arnold Mühren </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 161</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1971-1989</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Frank Arnesen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 159</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1976-1981</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wim Anderiesen jr.</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 159</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1951-1961</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Edo Ophof</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 158</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1980-1986</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Joop Martens</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 157</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1920-1932</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Eddy Pieters Graafland</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 155</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1953-1958</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Tomás Galásek</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 154</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 2000-2006</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Co Prins</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 153</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1959-1966</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Klaas Nuninga</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 152</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1964-1969</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan Wouters</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 151</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986-1991</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Stefan Pettersson </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 151</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1988-1994</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet van Deyck</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 149</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1927-1937</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Werner Schaaphok</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 148</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1959-1965</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Velibor Vasovic</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 145</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1966-1971</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Horst Blankenburg</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 139</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1970-1975</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Bob ten Have</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 139</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1923-1938</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Heinz Stuy </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 139</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1968-1976</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ko Loois </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 138</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1933-1947 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Pim van Dord </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 137</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1973-1980</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Mulders </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 136</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1929-1936</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Marc Overmars </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 136</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1992-1996</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Theo van Duivenbode </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 135</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1964-1969</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Marco van Basten </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 133</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1982-1987</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan de Natris </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 133</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1917-1929</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Ruud Geels</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 132</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1974-1978</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Arie Haan </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 132 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1968-1975</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jan van Dort </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 130</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1913-1922</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Anderiesen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 129</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1925-1932</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Cor Geelhuizen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 127</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1954-1960</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wesley Sneijder</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 126</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 2003-ACT</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Theo Brokmann jr.</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 126 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1939-1951</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Bryan Roy </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 126</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1987-1993</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Johnny Bosman </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 125</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1983-1988</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Eddy Hamel </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 125</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1922-1930</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet van der Kuil </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 124</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1955-1959</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Johan Neeskens </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 124</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1970-1974</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Piet Strijbosch </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 123</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1928-1935</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Cees Groot </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 120</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1959-1964</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> John Heitinga</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 119</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 2001 - ACT</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Wamberto</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 118</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1998-2003</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Edgar Davids </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 117</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1991-1996 / 2007 - ACT</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Rafael van der Vaart</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 117</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 2000-2005</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Jany van der Veen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 116</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1939-1948</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Arnold Scholten</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 114</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1986-1989 / 1995-1997</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Maxwell</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 114</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 2001-2005</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Simon Tahamata </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 109</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1976-1980</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Marciano Vink</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 107</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1988-1993</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Cristian Chivu</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 107</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1999-2003</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Co Bouwens </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 106</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1950-1954</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Elzer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 104</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1951-1957</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Fred Grim</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 101</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1995-2002</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Loek den Edel </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 101</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1954-1958</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Henk Twelker </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 100</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> 1925-1932</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- indexer: off -->


----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Nyert az MTK Kispesten. Azt hiszem bevégeztetett, iden csak az nbIII. ban leszünk bajnokok.
> A kupát meg kell nyernünk!!!


 
Ti hogy játszottatok?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 27)

afca írta:


> Ti hogy játszottatok?


1:2 re nyertünk a szőnyi úton a Tatabánya ellen, 0 néző előtt, mert nem engedtek be szurkolókat. a Győr x-elt, a lilák 3:0 ra nyertek papiron a Sopron ellen. A második hely még meglehet.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 27)

Az Ajax játszik még valami osztályozó félét?


----------



## afca (2008 Április 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Az Ajax játszik még valami osztályozó félét?


A Heerenveen ellen május 5-én.A BL részvételért.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 28)

afca írta:


> Elképzelhető, hogy a Fradinak a második hely is nyerő lehet a másodosztályban. Az MLSZ elnöksége csütörtökön úgy határozott, hogy amennyiben a jövő évi Soproni Ligás indulásra jogosult csapatok közül valaki nem kap licenszet, akkor az NB II két második helyezettje egy oda-visszavágós osztályozó mérkőzésen dönthet az élvonalban így megüresedett hely sorsáról.


Akkor elmondom.Az angolok kijelentették, hogy nem akarnak az nb1-ben játszani, ha a pályán nem jutunk fel, akkor a zöldasztalnál sem.Azt mondták,idézem:
"Mi Angliából jöttünk!" 
Mi pedig egyetértünk.Nem kell így az nb1!
Amúgy meg az összes csapat jelentkezését elfogadták mlsz-ék,tehát nincs miről beszélni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

Mi a helyzet? Meghótt a topik????


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 30)

Dolgozom!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

Én is.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

Atletico Banfield-től vették 7 millió euróért.



Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">16.05.1984</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,77</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD>



Kroatien 



Argentinien </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuss:</TD><TD>rechts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

A munka hősei! A munka ünnepén is dolgoztok?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

Ki ez a figura? Ajaxos?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

Beszoptuk a győri ligakupa döntőt, 2:0


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

pisti72 írta:


> A munka hősei! A munka ünnepén is dolgoztok?


 

Én igen.11 órát.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

2:0


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

afca írta:


> Én igen.11 órát.



válts munkahelyet, ez rabszolgaság!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

pisti72 írta:


> válts munkahelyet, ez rabszolgaság!!!


 
De brutálisan fizetik.200 százalék.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

pisti72 írta:


> 2:0


 
Nem vagyok képben.Ki ellen játszottatok??Ez még nem a kupadöntő volt??


----------



## afca (2008 Április 30)

*Debreceni VSC 
*










CL-Qualifikation





Debreceni VSC U19

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vukasin Radomir Poleksic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">János Balogh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Csernyánszki </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Verpecz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Szilard Eles </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Saša Popovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 0 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Nagy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Takács </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Istvan Szücs </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Szatmári </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dragan Vukmir </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Biro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ádám Komlósi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Norbert Meszáros </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Máté </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Aladar Viragh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>




</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Marcell Fodor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Bernáth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>325.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Spitzmüller </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Róbert Nagy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Thierry Issiemou </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gábor Demjén </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Leandro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tibor Dombi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Sándor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Kiss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Czvitkovics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Szilagyi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Milán Faggyas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gergely Rudolf </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zsombor Kerekes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Dorge Rostand Kouemaha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Április 30)

Az kétfordulós tavaszi ligakupa döntő első mérkőzését játszottuk Győrben. Elég szarok voltunk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 1)

Filozófus Kolléga! Mennyi esélyt látsz arra, hogy a Fradi az idén feljut az Nb1-be?
Miért nem tudnak odahaza megverni egy Kecskemét szintű csapatot? Hol van a Fradi szív Lipcseiben, Lisztesben, Dragonerben, Mátyusban meg a többi igazi fradistában (nem dzsodóra meg shawra gondolok)
Mi lesz így a Fradival????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

Mit nem adnék most egy ligakupadöntőben elszenvedett vereségért


Szégyen.Ezt kell átélnünk!Nincs ezeknek szívük se', nemhogy Fradi-szívük!

Kint voltam, kb. 10 ezer ember.10 ezer dühös ember.Összetört szívű ember:gyerek, nő, férfi.Eljöttem a 90. percben.A plusz 2 percet már nem vártam meg,nem csak Én voltam ezzel így.És jól tettem, mert ami utána volt, az már nem foci, és nem kellett volna.Kukadobás, vendégszektor dobálása, pályára berohanás.Könnygáz, vérző fejek.A rendőrök nem kíméltek senkit, nyugdíjas ugyanúgy kapott, mint a hazafelé sétáló békés tömeg.
Holnap lesz több infóm, majd írok, ha érdekel valakit.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 1)

filozófus írta:


> Mit nem adnék most egy ligakupadöntőben elszenvedett vereségért
> 
> 
> Szégyen.Ezt kell átélnünk!Nincs ezeknek szívük se', nemhogy Fradi-szívük!
> ...



Tényleg, őszintén sajnálom ezt az egészet. Fradi nélkül nincs magyar foci
Várjuk az infókat.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Filozófus Kolléga! Mennyi esélyt látsz arra, hogy a Fradi az idén feljut az Nb1-be?
> Miért nem tudnak odahaza megverni egy Kecskemét szintű csapatot? Hol van a Fradi szív Lipcseiben, Lisztesben, Dragonerben, Mátyusban meg a többi igazi fradistában (nem dzsodóra meg shawra gondolok)
> Mi lesz így a Fradival????????????????????????????????????????????


Semennyit, de a meccs előtt sem adtam.Viszont győzni kellett volna, jobbak voltunk.Nem sikerült, mert elkúrtuk a helyzeteinket.Amúgy gratula a kecskéknek......a színjátszókörért.Amúgy jó csapat ez,megérdemli, hogy feljusson, de alávaló mind.Az nb 1-ben majd nem tehetik meg, hogy időt húzzanak már az 1. félidő elején...
Akiket felsoroltál, azokban még meg van, de már nem tudják megmutatni, kevesek már hozzá.Béna szar a védelem, ez az egyik legnagyobb baj.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

Pár szurkolói idézet:
_"a kecskemét elég kultúrált játékot mutattak be,veszélyesek voltak és labdabiztosak megérdemelten nyerik meg a bajnokságot majd_."
_"Ezen a meccsen most szerintem nem az akarással volt a gond. Csúsztak-másztak, de végül kijött, hogy csak ennyit tudnak..."_

Többet nem tudok nagyon,mert kevesen vannak a fórumon,valószínű,hogy egy része a kórházban, a másik meg még nem ért haza.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

*Játékvezetőt akartak verni Fehérváron* 
http://index.hu/sport/kosar0501137/


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

Amúgy most nézem a meccsünket a sport2-n,mindjárt vége.Nem kevés helyzetünk volt.Kihagytuk méterekről.Mit akarunk????????


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 1)

_"Az MTI tudósítójának tájékoztatása szerint a lefújást követően nyolc-tíz hazai szurkoló befutott a pályára, őket a biztonságiak lefogták. A stadionon kívül viszont több ezren gyűltek össze a vendégszektor bejárata környékén, az első sorokban álló drukkerek pedig megpróbálták betörni a kaput. A rendőrség ismét törvényeket sértő módon, túlzott erőszakot alkalmazott."_

_"Kikapott a Fradi, rendőrterror az Üllői úton"_


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 2)

A tegnap esti vereséggel a Fradi vélhetően eljátszotta a feljutás lehetőséget. Aztán ahogyan az lenni szokott, hiába indult pompom-lányokkal és tűzijátékkal a második félidő, a vége megint szurkolói berohanás lett, avagy így "ünnepelhet" az a csapat, amelyik az Albert-stadionban győzni "mer"... 
A ferencvárosi szurkolók előbb a rendőrökkel kerültek összetűzésbe, emellett azonban a kecskeméti drukkerek sem úszták meg. A zöld-fehér szimpatizánsok sörösüvegekkel hajigálták meg a vendégeket, ami még akkor sem elfogadható, ha csapatuk valóban botrányosan teljesített az idény során, ugyanis a vendégek szektorában számos kisgyermek is helyet foglalt. 
A találkozó lefújását követően aztán nagy ijedség támadt, de legjobban talán a lila-fehérek kapusa, Nagy Zsolt rémült meg, mivel az ő kislánya is a vendégszektorban fogalt helyet... Hosszú percek teltek el, amíg végül az édesapa magához ölelhette kislányát, a gratuláció azonban ezúttal elmaradt, a kislány csak annyit mondott könnyes szemmel: "Annyira félek..."
Tegyük hozzá, akkor nem csak az ő szemei árulkodtak rémületről...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 2)

Fura meccs volt. A helyszínen érződött néha hogy akarnak nagyon, visszanézva látszott, hogy az elképzelés nem volt csak éppen a tudás hiányzott. A balhé is fura volt. A rend éberen alvó őrei későn jöttek de akkor nagyon rosszul. többeket is láttam amint a földön kötnek ki. A dezodorozás volt a csúcspont. a metróhoz lemenni életveszély volt, a villamos nem járt. Nagyon kellemes úgy sörözni és sört árulni, hogy közben méterre tőled érkezik a gáz. *Remélem az a kislány jól van akinek a lábánál lépett működésbe a gránát.* *Indokolatlanul erőszakos volt a rendőrség.* A lilák meg akkor is lilák, ha real madridnak vagy éppen kecskemétnek hívják őket. És igenis ne legyen akkora arcuk, annyira nincs jó csapatuk. maximum két évet adok nekik az első vonalba. Végezetül csak annyit, hogy egy ilyen balhé már a szolnoki meccs óta várható volt.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 2)

Nb1.hu: 
- A szurkolók meglehetősen rosszul viselték a vereséget, mi a véleménye a reakciójukról? 
*Bobby Davison: 
- A véleményem az, hogy a szurkolók hétfőtől péntekig a pénzükért dolgoznak. Nos, a keresetük egy részét focimeccs belépőre költik, és azt gondolom, hogy ezek után joguk van a véleményformáláshoz. Nekem éppen ezért nincs semmi problémám azzal, ahogyan reagáltak.*


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 2)

*:lol:*
*Hihetetlen: Kiállították a Fradi kabalaállatát a rangadón*

2-1-es vereséggel és tíz emberrel fejezte be a csütörtöki rangadót a Ferencváros. Mint ismert, Dragóner Attila a meccs végén piros lapot kapott, de nem ő volt a mérkőzés egyetlen kiállítottja. Kassai kiállította a Zöld Sast.

Kassai Viktor ugyanis a Kecskemét elleni mérkőzés szünetében kiállította a Zöld Sast - írja a 100%Fradi hetilap. Nem vicc, a zöld-fehérek kabalaállata piros lapot kapott a játékvezetőtől. 
A felfokozott indulatoktól sem mentes találkozón a meccset a rendre a pálya mellől figyelő Zöld Sas (illetve az őt "megszemélyesítő" szurkoló) is beszólt a bírónak az egyik vitatott szituáció után, ezt követően pedig Kassai jelezte a hazaiaknak, a második félidőben már nem látná szívesen a pálya mellett a sportszerűtlenül viselkedő kabalaállatot, aki így a második félidőt már nem a megszokott helyéről nézte végig.

Ekkora barmot!És ez megy tőlünk az eb-re meg Olimpiára...


----------



## afca (2008 Május 2)

Kár a felsleges botrányokért.Az agressziót ki kellene szűrni a pályákról.A kukadobállással még senki nem jutott fel az NBI-be.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 2)

Erről beszélünk mi is.Sajnos volt 1-2 elszállt agyú(csalódott).


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 3)

Ezt még megosztanám veletek:

A blaha lujza téren az oszlatás során CRS gázt hazsnáltak a készenléti rendőrök, amely rákot okoz. Aznap éjszaka sok vért köpött és egyéb gyomor panaszokkal kerültek kórházba. 
Ezt a könnygázt egész Európában betiltották, de a Rebisz rendszeresítette.

Csütörtök este egy fiatal srác hazaindult -volna- a meccs után. Rendőr igazoltatja. 
-Téged most beviszünk. 
- Miért? 
- Mert meg kell tölteni a kocsit. 
Pénteken reggel engedték ki.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 3)

De ugye ez csak vicc?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 3)

Ez halálosan komoly.Megtörtént.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 3)

Ez hihetetlen.A redőreitek az ország szégyenei.Ingyenélő csürhe.

A Vasas elkapta az MTK-t.A Lokinak itt a lehetőség.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 3)

<!-- indexer: on -->





<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>1</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Heitinga (Ajax)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>206</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>2</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Pranjic (SC Heerenveen); Gomes (PSV</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>201,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>4</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>VanBronckhorst (Feyenoord)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>199</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>5</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Velthuizen (Vitesse)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>198,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>6</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Sibon (SC Heerenveen)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>198</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>7</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>El Ahmadi (FC Twente)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>197</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>8</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Dingsdag (SC Heerenveen); Amrabat (VVV)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>196,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>10</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Babos, Wisgerhof (NEC); Nelisse (FC Utrecht)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>194</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>13</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>De Cler (Feyenoord)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>193,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>14</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Dembélé (AZ); Bradley (SC Heerenveen)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>192,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>16</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Stekelenburg (Ajax); Timmer (Feyenoord); Sankoh (FC Groningen); Meeuwis (Roda JC)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>192</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>20</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Huntelaar (Ajax); Schöne (De Graafschap); Breuer (SC Heerenveen); Pieckenhagen (Heracles); Ten Rouwelaar (NAC); N’Kufo; Simons (PSV); De Fauw (Roda JC); Wielaert (FC Twente)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>191,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>29</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>De Guzman (Feyenoord); Van Dijk (FC Utrecht)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>191</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>31</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>El Akchaoui (NEC)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>189,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>32</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>George (FC Utrecht)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>189</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>33</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Vertonghen (Ajax); Salcido (PSV); Boschker (FC Twente); Verhaegh (Vitesse)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>188,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>37</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Sulejmani (SC Heerenveen); Braafheid (FC Twente)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>188</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>39</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Luyckx (Excelsior); Van Loo (FC Groningen); Mtiliga (NAC)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>187,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>42</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Zwaanswijk (NAC); Mampuya (VVV)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>187</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>44</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Elshot (NAC); Castro (Roda JC); Heubach (FC Twente); Dickoh (FC Utrecht)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>186,5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>48</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Van Fessem (De Graafschap)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>186</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>49</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Jaliens (AZ); Van der Struijk (Willem II)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>185,5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 3)

afca írta:


> Ez hihetetlen.A redőreitek az ország szégyenei.Ingyenélő csürhe.
> 
> A Vasas elkapta az MTK-t.A Lokinak itt a lehetőség.



Győztünk 4:0-ra!!! Király meccs volt, hála a vasasnak beértük az MTK-t! Újra felcsillant a remény, bajnokok lehetünk!!!
Hajrá LOKI!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 3)

Nagy blama az MTK-nak ez a vereség, a bajnoki címbe kerülhet.Viszont a Győr is kikapott.Úgy tűnik a Loki lesz a bajnok(remélem, nem az Újpest)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 4)

filozófus írta:


> Nagy blama az MTK-nak ez a vereség, a bajnoki címbe kerülhet.Viszont a Győr is kikapott.Úgy tűnik a Loki lesz a bajnok(remélem, nem az Újpest)



A próféta szóljon belőled


----------



## afca (2008 Május 4)

Felzárkózott az MTK mellé a DVSC

A harciasan indító Debrecen vezetett néhány góllal kecsegtető támadást a meccs első időszakában, de aztán lendülete némiképp elfogyott, és a REAC a szünetig eredményesen védekezett. Az 51. percben azonban kapitulált: _Czvitkovics Péter_ egy 16 méteres lövéssel vette be a kaput *(1-0).* Öt perccel ezután aztán már két góllal vezetettek a hazaiak, _Leandro de Almeida_ átadása után _Kerekes Zsombor_ 15 méterről a léc alá lőtt *(2-0).* A meccs harmadik Loki-gólja a 74. percben született meg, ekkor Kerekes csúsztatott Leandro elé, aki két méterről a kapuba passzolt *(3-0).* És nem volt vége, a 78. percben _Kiss Zoltán_ tálalt Kerekes elé, a csatár pedig közelről a kapu közepébe helyezett *(4-0).* A DVSC ezzel hozta a kötelezőt, s felzárkózott az MTK és az Újpest mellé - mindhárom csapat azonos pontszámmal várja a bajnokság finisét.
_Soproni Liga, 26. forduló:
_*DVSC-TEVA - REAC 4-0 (0-0)
*Debrecen, 6000 néző
v.: Arany
*DVSC:* Poleksic - Bíró, Komlósi, Mészáros, Szűcs (Rudolf, 71.) - Dombi (Huszák, a szünetben), Kiss Z., Leandro, Czvitkovics - Kerekes, Kouemaha (Szakály, 76.)
*REAC:* Szántai - Horváth G., Cseri (Gasparik, 90.), Kapcsos, Sallai - Dinka, Dancs (Zana, 62.), Erős, Rása (Torma, 80.), Somorjai - Varga Z.
*gól:* Czvitkovics (51.), Kerekes (57., 79.), Leandro (74.)
*sárga lap:* Erős (37.), Horváth G. (61.)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 4)

filozófus írta:


> Nagy blama az MTK-nak ez a vereség, a bajnoki címbe kerülhet.Viszont a Győr is kikapott.Úgy tűnik a Loki lesz a bajnok(remélem, nem az Újpest)


 

A Vasas kikaparja a gesztenyét a Lokinak???:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 4)

Ám tegye! HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 4)

Kikapott a Szolnok.
Elvileg örülnünk kéne(Fradistáknak), de már nincs miért.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 4)

Amúgy mint köztudott, Davison nem vitte Tuzsérra Lipcseit, mert más összeállítást akart kipróbálni(Peti helyén is mást).

_Berki a mai sportban Lipcseiről: 
Kérdés felé:Miért nem mondták meg neki mondjuk pénteken 
hogy Peti ne pakolj,ne készülj,menj inkább kerékpározni a hétvégén. 
-Berki válasza:Azért mert pénteken nem volt edzés._

Ekkora egy barmot...Mert a telefont még nem találták fel!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 4)

A borus napokat napfény követi!(nem feladni,ősszel mindent újra lehet kezdeni,több szerencsével és sikerrel!)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=titlered background=gfx/simple_top.jpg>Lipcsei Péter lett a Fradi bűnbakja </TD><TD width=14>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=14 background=gfx/belso_left.jpg>



</TD><TD class=titlebox><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD align=justify>*Szombaton volt 109 éve, hogy megalakult az Ferencváros futballcsapata, de ünneplés helyett tovább mélyült a szakmai és morális válság az Üllői úton. Vitathatatlan, hogy a csapatért a legtöbbet messze Lipcsei Péter tette a jelenlegi keretből, de a Bors megtudta, hogy a nemrégiben kinevezett vezetőedzőnek, Bobby Davisonnal ez sem volt elég. *
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Gyakorlatilag elúszott a Ferencváros esélye arra, hogy a pályán vívja ki az NB II Keleti csoportjából a feljutást. 




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><CENTER>Bobby Davison nem engedte fel a kapitányt a csapatbuszra 
_Fotó: Kecskeméti Zoltán_

</CENTER>
A zöld-fehérek tragikus szereplése ellenére Lipcsei Péterről a legkevésbé sem mondható el, hogy ne tett volna meg mindent a jó eredmény érdekében, de a jelek szerint Bobby Davison a minap meghirdetett fiatalítása tervének mégis ő lett az első áldozata. A Bors megtudta, hogy a 36 éves játékos tegnap délben nem szállhatott fel a Tuzsér elleni mai mérkőzésre induló autóbuszra. Bobby Davison vezetőedző ugyanis közölte vele: noha elégedett a teljesítményével, eljött az idő, hogy másokat próbáljon ki. Természetesen megkerestük a csapatkapitányt az esettel kapcsolatban, de Lipcsei tartotta magát az érvényben lévő nyilatkozatstophoz, és nem kívánt interjút adni. Viszont azt elismerte, hogy a történet igaz. Információnk szerint további áldozatai is lehetnek az Üllői úti eseményeknek. A keretben sok a harmincon felüli játékos, akiknek a jelek szerint már nincs jövője a Fradinál. 
_Réső Gyula_</TD></TR><TR><TD>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=800 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><!-- new head start --><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=784 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=103>

</TD><TD vAlign=top><!-- online --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD background=gfx/bors_in_bg.jpg><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Phöbus FC 

Az Újpesti csapat 1933 és 1939 között volt az első osztály tagja. Hamar felfutott a csapat, de végülis a vállalat nem tudott eltartani egy profi élcsapatot, így legjobb tudomásom szerint feloszlott.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Sabaria SC (1926-1932)

A Szombathelyi AK-ból alakult és az egyik legelső magyar vidéki profi klub volt!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Debreceni EAC


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

III. Kerület TVE


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

A Fried-család bőrgyára a háború előtt olyan jól ment, hogy másodosztályú csapatot tudott eltartani. Az SBTC 1937-38-ban az akkori második ligában játszott!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

A tizes években még bajnokesélyes is volt és csak egy óvás miatt nem vehette át az aranyérmet! Később eltűnt a süllyesztőben.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Hergelte a fradistákat a kecskeméti focista

Miért kell egy győztes focimérkőzés után hergelni az ellenfél szurkolóit? A baon.hu oldalon megjelent fotón ugyanis jól látszik, a Ferencváros pályáján csütörtökön 2-1-re nyerő kecskeméti játékosok közül nem mindenki ünnepelt sportszerűen.

Az NB II-es csapat – egyébként pályára sem lépett – csatára, az örök ellenség Újpestről érkezett Széki Attila (18) „Köszönöm, Istenem, hogy nem vagyok fradista” feliratú pólóban feszített a meccs után. Persze túlzás lenne azt állítani, hogy ezért másztak át a kerítésen, s kergették az öltözőbe a vendég futballistákat az FTC szimpatizánsai, de a megnyilvánulás valószínűleg olaj volt a tűzre.

A KTE klubvezetése egyébként külön megkérte az Albert stadionba kilátogató drukkereit, hogy sportszerűen buzdítsák a kedvenceket, mivel a várost képviselik. A labdarúgókra ugyanez már nem érvényes?

– Nevetséges azt állítani,hogy a futballistánk miatt robbant ki a balhé – mondta Losonczy László, a kecskemétiek ügyvezető menedzsere. – Ugyanakkor nem tartom helyesnek a játékosunk tettét, sajnáljuk, hogy elragadtatta magát. A klub vezérkarával megbeszéljük, hogy lesz-e folytatása az ügynek.




Blikk.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Lipcsei kiszurkolta a Fradi győzelmét.

Majd’ megszakadt a szíve Lipcsei Péternek (36). Miközben a Ferencváros futballistái Tuzséron szenvedtek, az NB II-es csapat kapitánya az interneten keresztül szurkolt társainak. Kényszerből, ugyanis Bobby Davison (48) vezetőedző nem számított rá a Keleti csoport 26. fordulójában. Az FTC legjobb játékosa nélkül nyert kínkeservesen 3-2-re.
Budapest, vasárnap, 13 óra. A fővárostól körülbelül háromszáz kilométerre a Fradi játékosai éppen a bemelegítő gyakorlatokat végezték, amikor Lipcsei Péter bravúrosan védte kisebbik fia, Krisztián (10) lövését, majd nagyobbik gyermeke, Péter (15) próbálkozását is hárította. Ahelyett, hogy a Tuzsér elleni meccsre készülődött volna, csak a saját kertjében rúghatott labdába. A zöld-fehérek szakmai stábja ugyanis úgy döntött, a csapatkapitány ne tartson az együttessel a tegnapi másodosztályú bajnokira. 

– Lipcsei hiányzása mögött nem kell semmilyen szenzációt keresni. Egyszerűen arról van szó, hogy egy-két labdarúgót keveset láttam játszani, s kíváncsi voltam, mire képesek. Pétert remek focistának tartom, de arra kértem, pihenje ki magát, töltse az időt a családjával – indokolta meg Davison, hogy miért nem tartott a gárdával a középpályás. 

A futballista persze ettől még nem volt boldog. Ő, aki még sérülten sem hiányozhat egyetlen Ferencváros-összecsapásról, most csak az interneten követhette figyelemmel a Tuzséron történteket. Pontban fél kettőkör leült a számítógép elé, és várta a híreket. Az FTC vezető góljánál elégedetten csapott a levegőbe, ám nem hitt a szemének, amikor a hazaiak két perc alatt megfordították az eredményt. 

– Elképesztő – mormogta boszszúsan a szünetben, de a második félidő kezdetén már újra bizakodva nézte a monitort. S örülhetett, hiszen végül 3-2-re nyert a sérült Paul Shaw-t (35) és az eltiltott Dragóner Attilát (33) is nélkülöző Fradi. 

Lipcseit egyébként Lisztes Krisztián (31), Deme Imre (24) és Vincze Ottó (33) próbálta helyettesíteni – kevés sikerrel. 

– Borzalmas érzés volt itthonról szurkolni. Nem sokszor fordult elő, ha csak a lelátón is, de ne legyek jelen a csapat meccsén – sóhajtott nagyot a csapatkapitány. – Ugyanakkor nincs semmilyen Lipcsei-ügy a Fradinál, olyan döntést hoztunk, amely nekem és Bobby Davisonnak is elfogadható volt. Örülök, hogy nyertünk, én pedig már készülök a következő találkozóra, s mindent megteszek, hogy segítsem a Ferencvárost. 

Tuzsér–Ferencváros 2-3 

Tuzsér, 1000 néző. Vezette: Nagy R. 

Tuzsér: Nagy Z. – Tóth (61., Jeddi), Sipos, Dancs, Ur – Iván (86., Gergely), Babjak (76., Szabó), Szilágyi, Fodor – Fekete, Simon Vezetőedző: Virovecz Pál 

FTC: Zarzycki – Fülöp (71., Pisanjuk), Souare, Mátyus, Vasas – Fitos, Deme (54., Vincze), Lisztes, Szalai – Ndjodo (90., Csiszár), Bartha Vezetőedző: Bobby Davison 

Gól: 0-1 Fitos (17.), 1-1 Ur (35.), 2-1 Ur (38.), 2-2 Szalai (55.), 2-3 Mátyus (80.) Kiállítva: Vasas (89.)

Blikk.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 5)

Ajax Internationals

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0 tyle="float: left; "><TBODY><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Land</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Naam</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Wedstrijden Ajax</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Totaal</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Doelpunten</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Armenië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Edgar Manucharyan</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Australië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Michael Petersen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>32</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0 </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>België</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Walter Meeuws</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>46</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Tom de Mul</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jelle van Damme </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Tom Soetaers</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>7</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Wesley Sonck</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>35</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>14</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Thomas Vermaelen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jan Vertonghen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Brazilië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Marcio Santos</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>43</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Denemarken</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Frank Arnesen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>52</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>14 </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jesper Gronkjaer </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>14</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>37</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Johnny Hansen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>12</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0 </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Henning Jensen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>6</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Michael Krohn-Dehli</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1 </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Brian Laudrup </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>83</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Michael Laudrup </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>11</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>104</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>37</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Soren Lerby </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>29</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>67</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jan Molby</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>8</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>33</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jesper Olsen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>17</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>43</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Kenneth Perez</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Tom Sondergaard</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jan Sörensen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>11</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Ole Tobiasen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>6</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>6</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Steen Ziegler</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>25</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Duitsland</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Arno Steffenhagen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Egypte</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Ahmed Hossam </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>12</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>27</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>11</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Finland</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Jari Litmanen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>46</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>107</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>28</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Petri Pasanen </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>14</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>36</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Petri Tiainen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>6</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>11</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Ghana</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Abubakari Yakubu </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Georgië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Shota Arveladze </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>16</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>46</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>16</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Giorgi Kinkladze </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>49</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>8</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Griekenland</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Nikos Machlas </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>17</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>61</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Angelos Charisteas</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>13</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>51</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>14</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Hongarije</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Pal Fischer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>7</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Zoltan Varga</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>12</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Ierland</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Frank Stapleton</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>71</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>20</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Joegoslavië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Bozo Broketa</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Velibor Vasovic</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>-</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>32</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Marokko</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Nourdin Boukhari </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Nigeria</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Tijjani Babangida</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>13</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>29</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>7</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Finidi George </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>15</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>61</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Pius Ikedia</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>12</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Nwankwo Kanu</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>39</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Christopher Kanu</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Sunday Oliseh </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>47</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Noorwegen</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>André Bergdolmo </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>49</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Oostenrijk</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Felix Gasselich</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Heinz Schilcher</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Portugal</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Dani </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>7</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Roemenië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Cristian Chivu </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>28</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>43</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>3</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Bogdan Lobont </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>47</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Nicolae Mitea</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>8</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>8</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>George Ogararu</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Tsjechië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Tomas Galasek </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>40</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>57</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Zdenek Grygera</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>33</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>49</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Tunesië</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Hatem Trabelsi </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>38</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>56</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Turkije</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Mustafa Yucedag</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Verenigde Staten</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>John O'Brien </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Zuid-Afrika</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Benni Mc Carthy </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>27</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>47</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>21</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Aaron Mokoena</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>29</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Steven Pienaar </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>17</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>17</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Hans Vonk</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>43</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline>Zweden</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Inge Danielsson</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>17</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>8</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Zlatan Ibrahimovic </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>12</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>44</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>18</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Peter Larsson</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>19</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>47</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Stefan Pettersson </TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>20</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>30</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>4</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Markus Rosenberg</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>10</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>15</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>5</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>Kennedy Bakircioglü</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal></TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>9</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Bijgewerkt tot en met 30 juni 2007 


<!-- indexer: off --><!-- SUB COLUMN RIGHT -->Club van 100
Topscorers
Topschutters
Ajax internationals
Ajacieden in Oranje

<!-- SUB COLUMN CONTENT -->










<!-- BANNER --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript> <!-- ord = Math.random() * 10000000000000000; document.write('<scr' + 'ipt language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www01.ajax.nl.kpnis.nl/web/banner/show?model=40&ord=' + ord + '" ></scr' + 'ipt>'); // --> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript src="http://www01.ajax.nl.kpnis.nl/web/banner/show?model=40&ord=1888103426886536.5" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=VBScript>gxmaxversion = 7gxminversion = 5DoOn Error Resume Nextplugin = (IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash." & gxmaxversion & "")))If plugin = true Then Exit Dogxmaxversion = gxmaxversion - 1Loop While gxmaxversion >= gxminversion</SCRIPT>​ 
<!-- FOOTER -->


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

Azért a Fradi játékosok se semmik. Azért lepofozták a saját szurkolóikat, akik bejutottak az öltözőbe.
Ez a mai magyar foci. Kis foci kis eszű szurkolók.


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

Mighty Reds!
A Chelsea-nek nagy szerencséje volt... mint nekünk 2005-ben (L. Garcia)


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

De minek?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

Tegnap késő este olvastam a hírt,hogy focista ütött szurkolót, de már nem akartam ezzel későn foglalkozni.Viszont most leírom, hogy mi történt, mert a média szokás szerint ködösít.
Íme(az FSZSZ közleménye)a lényeg:
*Véletlen egybeesés volt, hogy a szurkolók Tuzsérról visszatérő busza néhány perccel előbb ért a Fradi pályához (mindig onnan indul és oda érkezik), mint a csapat busza. Tehát el kell vetni a sajtó összesküvés elméletét: szó sincs arról, hogy „megvárták” a csapatot (bár fordult már elő ilyen is, de most nem).
Néhányan odamentek a Fradi buszához, köszönteni a játékosokat ill. véleményüket elmondani nekik. Njdodo már a buszról leszálltában több Fradi szurkolót „lef…szopózott”. Egyezményes jeleket mutatva. A játékosok bementek a székházba.
A játékosok után négyen-öten indultak, hogy kikérjék maguknak az obszcén gyalázkodást (később mentek többen az előtérbe). Hárman mentek az öltöző elé ill. az öltözőbe. Kiabálás, üvöltözés, csitítgatás, békítgetés, kisebb, távolságtartó lökdösődés. Majd kilépett Njdodo a többiek közül és leütötte ököllel az egyik szurkolót.
Erre egyik szurkolónk azonnal kiterelte a többieket az öltözőből. Mindez villámgyorsan történt. Az öltözői szócsata, békítgetés, tartózkodás nem tartott tovább 1-2 percnél, a székházi tartózkodás 5-7 percnél, beleértve a kifelé tartó tuszkolódást is.
A lépcsőkön próbált Lamine, pólóját levetve, támadólag fellépni, de nem volt kinek, sőt kiment a székház elé is és próbálkozott ütközni, de nem volt rá fogadókészség (a másik két színesbőrű játékos aktívan segített a tőzsgyökeres Fradistáknak és lengyel testvérünknek a békítésben, mindkét oldal felé).
Vince Ottó, Mátyus János, Haáz Ferenc, Eiseman és Zarzicky kísérte ki a szurkolókat, nyugtatgatva őket. A székház előtt röviden megbeszélték a történteket egymással.
Később érkezett a rendőrség, de dolguk nem volt. A vérző, feldagadt arcú, megütött társunk látleletet vetetett fel, de eddig nem tett feljelentést.
Összefoglalva: rossz idegállapotú szurkolók találkoztak rossz idegállapotú játékosokkal. Akik egyéniségüknek, Fradihoz való viszonyuknak megfelelően viselkedtek.
Döntő többségük csitítóan, de egyikük teljesen elvesztette a fejét, másikuknak ez nem sikerült, bár igyekezett...
Véleményünk szerint, nincs helye szurkolónak az öltözőben, de nem tudták kikérni maguknak a sértéseket és a játékosokat követve jutottak páran az öltözőbe, nem verekedni mentek és nem bántottak senkit.*


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

Már aláírtam az elsők között azt a listát,amit a fórumozók indítottak.Azt szeretnénk elérni, hogy ez a két játékos(Njdodo,Lamine) ne vehesse fel többet a Ferencváros mezét.
Felháborító!Mégis mit képzel?Nem volt elég neki a csütörtöki fenyegetőzése(nem tudom, írtam-e?)?!
Takarodjanak a csapatból!
u.i.:Amúgy kép is van a megütött srácról itt:www.fradidrukker.hu


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 5)

Afca!
Fasza címereket küldtél


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 5)

Nem akarom a fekát védeni, de mióta a fradiban játszik állandóan gyalázzák, ami persze jogos, ha szarul játszik, de azért mert feka nem kellene. Más kérdés hogy neki meg nem kellene provokálni őket, de szegénynek annyi esze sincs, hogy ezt felfogja.
A másik, hogy egy szurkólónak semmi keresnivalója sincs a játékos öltözőben. Mi az hogy azért mentek utána hogy kikérjék maguknak a mutogatást? Ugyan má nem mondja nekem senki, hogy nem balhét akartak, ez olyan fletós magyarázkodásnak tűnik.
Mindenesetre a két gyökér tényleg jobban teszi, ha nem játszik többé fradi mezben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 5)

afca írta:


>


Honnan van ez a címer és mikor volt hivatalban, mert nem ismerős.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem akarom a fekát védeni, de mióta a fradiban játszik állandóan gyalázzák, ami persze jogos, ha szarul játszik, de azért mert feka nem kellene. Más kérdés hogy neki meg nem kellene provokálni őket, de szegénynek annyi esze sincs, hogy ezt felfogja.
> A másik, hogy egy szurkólónak semmi keresnivalója sincs a játékos öltözőben. Mi az hogy azért mentek utána hogy kikérjék maguknak a mutogatást? Ugyan má nem mondja nekem senki, hogy nem balhét akartak, ez olyan fletós magyarázkodásnak tűnik.
> Mindenesetre a két gyökér tényleg jobban teszi, ha nem játszik többé fradi mezben.


Tudtam!Nem azért "nem szeretjük", mert néger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nem hiszem el, hogy még mindig itt tartunk!
Idéznék egy szurkolót:
*Nem az gond Jojóval, hogy afrikai származású, hanem az, hogy meccsek óta kimutogatott, gyalázkodott, majd megütött egy szurkolót. *

*Ha egy tejfelszőke kék szemű játékos tenne ilyet, akkor sem lenne elfogadható. *

*Nem színekkel van itt gond, hanem a tetekkel. *

Én sem tűrném, hogy lefaszszopózzanak, én is utánamentem volna.Mert nem érdemeltem meg, hogy ezt mondja!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

Érdekes, hogy csak Jojóval volt gondunk, csak őt szidtuk.Vajon miért?Pedig van még 3 afrikai rajta kívül!Souare pl. küzd és hajt, jól játszik,a többihez képest.
A Jojó már rég kihúzta a gyufát.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

A másik meg, ha balhézni akartak volna, akkor nem 3-an mennek.Ennyit erről.
Én még az elején sajnáltam a Jojót, annyira szerencsétlen szánalmas volt, de nagy lett az arca a semmire!Most már azt kívánom, hogy távozzon innen, mert nemkívánatos személy lett.Laminevel együtt.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 5)

És csakhogy tisztában legyünk vele, a szurkolók pénze van ebben a csapatban...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

Jojó szerződését felbontották.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Honnan van ez a címer és mikor volt hivatalban, mert nem ismerős.


 
Nem tudok róla semmit a neten találltam.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

Idéznék egy szurkolótól:

_"...edzőmeccsen(meccs közben) évfolyamtársam megkérdezte Lipcseitől, idézem "Peti, mikor megy már el ez a f*sz Ndjodo?!" 
Válasz: "Nem tudom bazdmeg, de már kurva jó lenne!"_


----------



## baco22 (2008 Május 6)

attól hogy szarul játszott mi a f*sznak mentek be az öltözőbe?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

Ezt sem én mondom, hanem egy Fradi legenda:

Az egykori ezüstcipős szerint Ndjodo hozzáállásával a pályán nem lehetett gond.



​ 



Gyűlnek a viharfelhők az Albert Flórián-stadion felett. Mint ismert, a Fradi házi gólkirálya, Edouard Ndjodo egy szurkolóval – a Fradi öltözője előtt (!) - tettlegességig fajuló nézeteltérésbe keveredett. A csapat élő legendája, Nyilasi Tibor a Sport televízióban kommentálta a történteteket.
- Édesapám hívott fel telefonon, hogy hallottam-e mit történt? Amikor elmondta, egyszerűen nem hittem a füleimnek - _kezdte Nyilasi Tibor._ - Azt hittem, hogy a kecskeméti mérkőzés után már nincs lejjebb, de ez a vég. Már csak abban bízok, hogy jön egy vezető, aki őszintén beszél mindenkivel, és rendet tesz a csapat körül. Szerepelhet akárhogy egy csapat, a szurkolók akkor sem mehetnek el ilyen messzire...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

Afca, mond má hol találtad azt a Loki címert. Állítólag photoshop-pal csinálták, mert senki sem ismeri. Az Arsenal címerre hasonlít.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

baco22 írta:


> attól hogy szarul játszott mi a f*sznak mentek be az öltözőbe?


Te hülye vagy csak nem forogsz!Tudod egyáltalán, hogy mi volt?!Először informálódj!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

Senki nem a pályán mutatott hozzáállását kritizálta!Nem is értem, hogyan jön ez ide?A magatartásával és a mutatott játékával???? :lol: volt probléma.


pisti72 írta:


> Ezt sem én mondom, hanem egy Fradi legenda:
> 
> Az egykori ezüstcipős szerint Ndjodo hozzáállásával a pályán nem lehetett gond.
> 
> ...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

Hülye egy helyzet, szerintem mindkét fél hibás a történtekben. Persze mindez nem történt volna meg, ha feljuttok az nb1-be.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 6)

Ez így van.Vagy ha nem zárnak minket ki jogtalanul.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

Búcsúzóul egy kis kedvcsináló (vagy csak reggel nézd meg kávé helyett )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeyqo9Hmehc


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, mond má hol találtad azt a Loki címert. Állítólag photoshop-pal csinálták, mert senki sem ismeri. Az Arsenal címerre hasonlít.



Kösz, már nem kell, kiderítettem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 6)

Ezt nem lehet megunni:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzfZPuJKVoU&NR=1


----------



## afca (2008 Május 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Kösz, már nem kell, kiderítettem.


 
Bocs,hogy ilyen későn reagállok de éjszakás vagyok és nem igen jutok gépközelbe.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 7)

Marco van Basten 30 fős kerete az EB-re.


<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Doel:*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Club*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Interlands*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Goals*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Edwin van der Sar</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Manchester United</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>123</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Maarten Stekelenburg</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ajax</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Henk Timmer</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Feyenoord</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Sander Boschker</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>FC Twente</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> </TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Verdediging:*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>André Ooijer</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Blackburn Rovers</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>34</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>John Heitinga</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ajax</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>33</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Wilfred Bouma</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Aston Villa</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>32</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Joris Mathijsen</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>29</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Mario Melchiot</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Wigan Athletic</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>20</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Tim de Cler</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Feyenoord</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Urby Emanuelson</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ajax</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Kew Jaliens</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>AZ</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> </TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Middenveld:*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Clarence Seedorf</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>AC Milan</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>87</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Giovanni van Bronckhorst</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Feyenoord</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>75</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Rafael van der Vaart</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>52</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Hedwiges Maduro</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Valencia</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Wesley Sneijder</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>43</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Denny Landzaat</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Feyenoord</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>37</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Nigel de Jong</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>20</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Demy de Zeeuw</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>AZ</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Orlando Engelaar</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>FC Twente</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ibrahim Afellay</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>PSV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> </TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*Aanval:*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ruud van Nistelrooy</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>59</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>30</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Dirk Kuijt</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Liverpool</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>35</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Arjen Robben</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>31</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Robin van Persie</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Arsenal</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>24</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ryan Babel</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Liverpool</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>23</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Celtic</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>14</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Klaas-Jan Huntelaar</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Ajax</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>Danny Koevermans</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>PSV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> </TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 7)

*Torghelléék kiestek*
Torghelle Sándor csapata, a Carl Zeiss Jena az első kieső a másodosztályú német labdarúgó-bajnokságban.

<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------>
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 35310 (dom) -->
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>// <![CDATA[if(!window.goAdverticum){var d_b=d;var l_b=l;var d=document;if(d.getElementsByTagName('head')&&d.getElementsByTagName('head')["0"]&&!d.getElementById("gdloader")){var l=d.createElement("script");l.type="text/javascript";l.id="g2dloader";l.src='http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/g2dloader.js?'+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000);d.getElementsByTagName('head')["0"].appendChild(l);}d=d_b;l=l_b;}if(!window.goAdverticumZones)window.goAdverticumZones=new Array();window.goAdverticumZones[window.goAdverticumZones.length]=[35310,{displayOptions:{mode:'dom'}}];if(window.goAdverticum){window.goAdverticum.processZoneData();}// ]]></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
<!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek start ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek end ------><!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------>A jénaiak kedden a 32. fordulóban 5-0-ás vereséget szenvedtek az Erzgebirge Aue vendégeként és két körrel a vége előtt hét pont a hátrányuk a bennmaradást jelentő 15. helyet elfoglaló Kickers Offenbachhal szemben.
A magyar támadó nem lépett pályára Auéban.

Szegény Sanyi


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

Feyenoord

<TABLE class=player_selection_main><TBODY><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>


*Henk
Timmer
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Giovanni
van
Bronckhorst
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


André
Bahia 
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Nicky
Hofs
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Tim
Vincken
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>*


Sherif
Ekramy
*
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>*


Serginho
Greene
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Jonathan
De Guzman
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Ron
Vlaar
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Theo
Lucius
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Danny 
Buijs
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>*


Jacob
Lensky
*
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>*


Georginio
Wijnaldum
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Roy
Makaay
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Tim
de
Cler
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Kevin
Hofland
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Luigi
Bruins
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>*


Andwélé
Slory
*
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>*


Erwin
Mulder
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Nuri
Sahin
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Michael
Mols
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Chun-Soo
Lee
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell>*


Denny
Landzaat
*
</TD><TD class=player_selection_cell_right>*


Leroy
Fer
*
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=player_selection_cell_left>*


Darley
Ramon Torres*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

Ajax & ABN AMRO


<IMG class="" height=281 alt="De oud-spelers namen plaats op dé bank van <i>De</i> Bank. Het speelveld veranderde tijdens de rust van Ajax - De Graafschap in een heuse prijzenkast." src="http://www.ajax.nl/upload/1514785_657_1207501651255-Bank_links_GVH0110.JPG" width=400>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

PSV 






<TABLE class="query aselectie blackwhite" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TH class=nr style="WIDTH: 40px">Nr.</TH><TH class=speler style="WIDTH: 250px">Speler</TH><TH class=leeftijd style="WIDTH: 60px">Leeftijd </TH><TH class=positie style="WIDTH: 60px">Positie</TH></TR><TR><TD class=nr>1</TD><TD class=speler>Gomes</TD><TD class=leeftijd>27</TD><TD class=positie>Doel</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>2</TD><TD class=speler>Kromkamp</TD><TD class=leeftijd>27</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>3</TD><TD class=speler>Salcido</TD><TD class=leeftijd>28</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>5</TD><TD class=speler>Zonneveld</TD><TD class=leeftijd>27</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>6</TD><TD class=speler>Simons</TD><TD class=leeftijd>31</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>7</TD><TD class=speler>Väyrynen</TD><TD class=leeftijd>26</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>8</TD><TD class=speler>Méndez</TD><TD class=leeftijd>29</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>9</TD><TD class=speler>Lazovic</TD><TD class=leeftijd>24</TD><TD class=positie>Aanval</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>10</TD><TD class=speler>Koevermans</TD><TD class=leeftijd>29</TD><TD class=positie>Aanval</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>13</TD><TD class=speler>Alcides</TD><TD class=leeftijd>23</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>14</TD><TD class=speler>Rajkovic</TD><TD class=leeftijd>19</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>15</TD><TD class=speler>Culina</TD><TD class=leeftijd>27</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>16</TD><TD class=speler>Aissati</TD><TD class=leeftijd>19</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>17</TD><TD class=speler>Farfán</TD><TD class=leeftijd>23</TD><TD class=positie>Aanval</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>18</TD><TD class=speler>Eric Addo</TD><TD class=leeftijd>29</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>19</TD><TD class=speler>Reis</TD><TD class=leeftijd>18</TD><TD class=positie>Aanval</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>20</TD><TD class=speler>Afellay</TD><TD class=leeftijd>22</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>21</TD><TD class=speler>Roorda</TD><TD class=leeftijd>35</TD><TD class=positie>Doel</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>22</TD><TD class=speler>Dzsudzsák</TD><TD class=leeftijd>21</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>23</TD><TD class=speler>Fagner</TD><TD class=leeftijd>18</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>24</TD><TD class=speler>Marcellis</TD><TD class=leeftijd>20</TD><TD class=positie>Verdediging</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>25</TD><TD class=speler>John de Jong</TD><TD class=leeftijd>31</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>26</TD><TD class=speler>Van der Leegte</TD><TD class=leeftijd>31</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>28</TD><TD class=speler>Bakkal</TD><TD class=leeftijd>23</TD><TD class=positie>Middenveld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>29</TD><TD class=speler>Zeefuik</TD><TD class=leeftijd>18</TD><TD class=positie>Aanval</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nr>31</TD><TD class=speler>Cássio</TD><TD class=leeftijd>20</TD><TD class=positie>Doel</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=blackwhitetable style="FLOAT: left" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TH style="WIDTH: 250px">Vertrokken</TH><TH></TH></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Alex Rodrigo Dias da Costa</TD><TD>Chelsea FC (Eng)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">DaMarcus Beasley</TD><TD>Glasgow Rangers</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Roy Beerens</TD><TD>sc Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Jelle de Bock</TD><TD>FC Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Ruud Boffin</TD><TD>FC Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Juan Carlos Carrizo</TD><TD>Olimpo (Arg, verhuurd)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Phillip Cocu</TD><TD>Al Jazeera (VAE)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Manuel da Costa</TD><TD>Fiorentina (Ita)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Csaba Fehér</TD><TD>NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Michael Lamey</TD><TD>MSV Duisburg (Dui)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Patrick Kluivert</TD><TD>LOSC Lille (Fra)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Arouna Koné</TD><TD>Sevilla FC (Spa)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Kenneth Perez</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Oscar Moens</TD><TD>gestopt</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">José (Pepe) Pla Moya</TD><TD>Levante (verhuurd)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Michael Reiziger</TD><TD>nog geen nieuwe club</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Diego Tardelli</TD><TD>São Paulo (Bra)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 250px">Sun Xiang</TD><TD>Shanghai Shenhua (Chi)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

Teams: Spelerspagina: Balázs Dzsudzsák 
<!-- indexer: on -->*Middenvelder* 






 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Geboortedatum</TD><TD class=line>23/12/1986 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Geboorteplaats</TD><TD class=line>Nyirlugos, Hongarije </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Lengte</TD><TD class=line> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Gewicht</TD><TD class=line> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Nationaliteit</TD><TD class=line>Hongarije </TD></TR><TR><TD class=line>Debuutwedstrijd</TD><TD class=line>12 januari 2008, Feyenoord-PSV (0-1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class="query seizoen20072008 blackwhite" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Seizoen 2007-2008</CAPTION><TBODY><TR></TR></TR><TR><TD class=header> </TD><TD class=value>Eredivisie</TD><TD class=value>UEFA Cup</TD></TR><TR><TD class=header>Doelpunten</TD><TD class=value>3</TD><TD class=value>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=header>Gele kaart</TD><TD class=value>3</TD><TD class=value>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=header>Rode kaart</TD><TD class=value>0</TD><TD class=value>0</TD></TR></TR></TR><TR><TD class=header>Basis</TD><TD class=value>17</TD><TD class=value>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=header>Invalbeurt</TD><TD class=value>0</TD><TD class=value>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=header>Gewisseld</TD><TD class=value>4</TD><TD class=value>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class="query loopbaanalsspeler blackwhite" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Loopbaan als speler</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TH class=jaar>Jaar</TH><TH class=team>Team</TH><TH class=wedstrijden>Wedstrijden</TH><TH class=doelpunten>Doelpunten</TH></TR><TR><TD class=jaar>2007/08</TD><TD class=team>PSV</TD><TD class=wedstrijden>17</TD><TD class=doelpunten>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jaar>2007/08</TD><TD class=team>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD class=wedstrijden>13</TD><TD class=doelpunten>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jaar>2006/07</TD><TD class=team>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD class=wedstrijden>23</TD><TD class=doelpunten>7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jaar>2005/06</TD><TD class=team>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD class=wedstrijden>10</TD><TD class=doelpunten>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jaar>2004/05</TD><TD class=team>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD class=wedstrijden>2</TD><TD class=doelpunten>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*
<CENTER>*

<!-- Dart tag PSV.NL website --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>ord=Math.random()*10000000000000000;document.write('<script language="JavaScript" src="http://ad.uk.doubleclick.net/adj/adfab.psv.site.nl/;tile=2;dcopt=ist;sz=336x280;ord=' + ord + '?" type="text/javascript"></scr' + 'ipt>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.uk.doubleclick.net/adj/adfab.psv.site.nl/;tile=2;dcopt=ist;sz=336x280;ord=54307743665398.26?" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><!-- End ad tag -->
</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

1973


----------



## afca (2008 Május 8)

Belgrade, 30 May 1973

Ajax-Juventus


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 8)

*"Edmilson, a Barcelona játékosa szerint szégyellniük kell magukat a gyepen mutatott produkciójuk kapcsán. A védő szerint a táblázaton mutatott gyenge helyezés miatt győzelemre kellett volna játszaniuk. – Ha harcban szerettünk volna lenni a második helyért, akkor mindenképpen győznünk kellett volna. Rettenetes érzés ilyen vereség után visszatérni Barcelonába – kesergett a brazil, akinek csapattársaival együtt nem lehetett kellemes útja, mert a kínos vereséget a szurkolók sem hagyták szó nélkül. A katalán főváros repteréről a városba igyekvő buszt a Marca információ szerint egy közel 40 fős szurkolócsoport állította meg, dühösen számon kérve a játékosokon a szerda esti lélektelen játékot. A haragból persze jutott Frank Rijkaard vezetőedzőnek is, és csak a rendőrök beavatkozásának köszönhető, hogy nem fajult tettlegességig az incidens." *

Jé!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 9)

filozófus írta:


> *"Edmilson, a Barcelona játékosa szerint szégyellniük kell magukat a gyepen mutatott produkciójuk kapcsán. A védő szerint a táblázaton mutatott gyenge helyezés miatt győzelemre kellett volna játszaniuk. – Ha harcban szerettünk volna lenni a második helyért, akkor mindenképpen győznünk kellett volna. Rettenetes érzés ilyen vereség után visszatérni Barcelonába – kesergett a brazil, akinek csapattársaival együtt nem lehetett kellemes útja, mert a kínos vereséget a szurkolók sem hagyták szó nélkül. A katalán főváros repteréről a városba igyekvő buszt a Marca információ szerint egy közel 40 fős szurkolócsoport állította meg, dühösen számon kérve a játékosokon a szerda esti lélektelen játékot. A haragból persze jutott Frank Rijkaard vezetőedzőnek is, és csak a rendőrök beavatkozásának köszönhető, hogy nem fajult tettlegességig az incidens." *
> 
> Jé!!!!


 
Ezek szerint másholis igy reagállják le a dolgokat???


----------



## kkobi (2008 Május 9)

Chelsea : Mu BL döntő! Dög unalom lesz, mert már ezerszer játszottak egymással!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 9)

Akkor egy Pool-Cselszki,Inter-Milan is az lett volna...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 9)

afca írta:


> Ezek szerint másholis igy reagállják le a dolgokat???


Igen.És még sincs belőle országos botrány és felháborodás.Mik vannak
Pedig ez a világ egyik legjobb csapata!
Erről ennyit!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 10)

filozófus írta:


> Igen.És még sincs belőle országos botrány és felháborodás.Mik vannak
> Pedig ez a világ egyik legjobb csapata!
> Erről ennyit!



Bocs, de ott nem volt verekedés. A Fradi pályán már volt, nem is egyszer.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Bocs, de ott nem volt verekedés. A Fradi pályán már volt, nem is egyszer.


A mostani kecskék elleni meccs utáni történtekről van szó.Meg a megvárásról és a buszmegállításról.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 10)

Amúgy vízilabda meccsen is volt verekedés, meg kézin meg sorolhatnám.Nem a verekedéssel van gond, hanem elsősorban az arányokkal és a miértekkel.
Túl nagy hatalma van a médiának és ezt megpróbálják kihasználni, ferdítenek, mert az a szenzáció.Ha nincs szenzáció, nincs miről írni, s ezáltal nincs munkájuk.Ez is a baj.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 10)

kkobi írta:


> Chelsea : Mu BL döntő! Dög unalom lesz, mert már ezerszer játszottak egymással!


 
Ne nézd meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 10)

filozófus írta:


> Igen.És még sincs belőle országos botrány és felháborodás.Mik vannak
> Pedig ez a világ egyik legjobb csapata!
> Erről ennyit!


 
A fiam fanatikus Barca drukker.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 11)

filozófus írta:


> Amúgy vízilabda meccsen is volt verekedés, meg kézin meg sorolhatnám.Nem a verekedéssel van gond, hanem elsősorban az arányokkal és a miértekkel.
> Túl nagy hatalma van a médiának és ezt megpróbálják kihasználni, ferdítenek, mert az a szenzáció.Ha nincs szenzáció, nincs miről írni, s ezáltal nincs munkájuk.Ez is a baj.



Oké zsoké, tiéd a pont


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 11)

afca írta:


> A fiam fanatikus Barca drukker.



Ősszel egy teljesen új csapatnak fog szurkolni. 
Egyébként az én szivemtől sem állnak távol.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Ősszel egy teljesen új csapatnak fog szurkolni.
> Egyébként az én szivemtől sem állnak távol.


Az enyémtől viszont igen :lol:

Amúgy itt van, amikor a drukkerek bevárják a Barca buszát, aki egy kicsit tud spanyolul, az érti, mit mondanak.:mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWtR1bwhdXw&eurl=http://www.eurobarca.hu/


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

Kifelé, huligánok, bekeményít az FTC!

Na végre! Rieb György (52), az FTC elnöke rendet csinál. Elég volt az egyesületre szégyent hozó huligánokból. Első lépésként azt a 11 szurkolót tiltják ki az Üllői útról, akik egy hete, a Kecskemét elleni meccs után berohantak a pályára.

Betelt a pohár a Fradi-vezetőknél, harcot kezdenek a huligánok ellen. Néhány szurkoló már a Kecskemét ellen 2-1-re elveszített bajnoki után is balhézott, berohant a pályára, majd vasárnap páran az Üllői úti klubházba mentek, az öltözőben egyikük meglökdöste a csapat kameruni légiósát, aki pofon vágta őt. Ndjodo azóta búcsút intett a zöld-fehéreknek, de ez lesz a sorsa a renitenseknek is.





A Kecskemét elleni meccs után a szurkolók egy része a pályára rohant, valamennyiüket kitiltják az Albert stadionból
– A vasárnap történtekre nem találok szavakat. A rendőrséggel egyeztetünk, azonosítjuk azokat, akik pályára rohantak vagy bejöttek a klubházba, s elhatárolódunk tőlük – jelentette ki Rieb.

– Nyáron beléptetőrendszert építünk, bekamerázzuk a stadiont, bevezetjük az azonosító kártyát, csak azzal lehet jegyet venni. Aki balhézik, először két évre tiltjuk ki a stadionból, a visszaesőket örökre száműzzük a meccsekről – mondta az elnök. Rieb elismerte, mostanáig anyagi problémák miatt nem volt pénz a klubház megfelelő biztosítására, de az angol tulajdonos megoldja ezt a kérdést is.

Az FTC biztonsági szolgálata csak a bajnoki mérkőzések alatt ügyel a rendre.
– A Kecskemét elleni csütörtöki meccsen pályára szaladó drukkereket visszavezettük a helyükre. Várhatóan tizenegy embert tiltunk ki – nyilatkozta Pöndör Gyula, a cég igazgatója.


*Angliában több évre száműzik a balhés drukkereket a stadionokból*

LONDON – Angliában az 1985-ös Liverpool–Juventus BEK-döntő (43 halálos áldozat) és a négy év múlva történt hillsborough-i Liverpool–Nottingham FA-kupa-elődöntő (96 Liverpool-drukker halt meg) után eszméltek rá arra, hogy rendet kell tenni a stadionokban. Több arénát újjáépítettek, csak ülőhelyek vannak a stadionokba. Bevezették az azonosító kártyát, csak azzal lehet jegyet venni. Azt a szurkolót, aki a stadionban balhézik, több évre kitiltják, a meccsek ideje alatt jelentkeznie kell a rendőrségen, s kedvenc csapata külföldön vívott találkozóinak idejére bevonják az útlevelét.

Blikk.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

Mészöly: Válogatott vagy Vasas?

A labdarúgó-válogatottnak és a Vasasnak is szüksége van Mészöly Gézára (41). Az angyalföldiek trénerét az új kapitány, Erwin Koeman (41) felkérte segítőnek, de a klubja is szeretné megtartani. Kisteleki István (55), a szövetség elnöke azonban főállású másodedzőt akar, aki az U21-es válogatottat is irányítaná. A szakembernek a hét végéig döntenie kell. 

– Még nem tudom, hol folytatom a pályafutásomat. Az MLSZ-szel és a Vasas tulajdonosával, Jámbor Jánossal is lesz egy megbeszélésem – avatott be Mészöly. – Erwin Koemannal még az újpesti edzősködésem idején ismerkedtem meg, és az elmúlt napokban kétszer is találkoztunk. Szakmai beszélgetést folytattunk. Szimpatikus emberileg is, és az elképzeléseivel is egyetértek. Roppant pozitív szemlélettel vág neki a munkának, és ez tetszik nekem. 

Csütörtökön egyeztetnek a szövetséggel, majd ezután a Vasassal is. Addig biztosan nem születik döntés. Mindkét lehetőség mellett szólnak érvek, alaposan át kell gondolni mindent a szakvezetőnek. 

– A Vasas a szívem csücske. Amikor úgy tűnt, a másodosztályban kell játszanunk, akkor is kitartottam a klub mellett. A lelkem is beleadtam a munkába a két év alatt, amióta itt vagyok. Ráadásul reális esély van arra, hogy a csapat és a létesítmények is fejlődjenek a közeljövőben. Nem lenne könnyű búcsút inteni. Persze nagyon megtisztelő a felkérés, hogy a válogatottnál dolgozzak. Erre éppen olyan büszke vagyok, mint arra, hogy tavaly az év edzőjének választottak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 11)

Úgy fest, a Dennis Bergkamp-Marco van Basten edzőpáros nem elég ahhoz, hogy Klaas-Jan Huntelaart az Ajax Amsterdam együttesénél tartsa. A 24 esztendős támadót most már jó ideje emlegetik sztárcsapatok kapcsán, ám eddig maradt, és termelte a gólokat Amszterdamban. 
Ügynöke szerint azonban eljött a váltás ideje.
- Klaas egy szinttel feljebb léphet ezen a nyáron - jelentette ki Arnold Oosterveer. - Szereti az angol futballt, imádja a Premier League-et. Természetesen nagyon szívesen igazolna a Manchester Unitedhez.
- bz -


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 11)

filozófus írta:


> Az enyémtől viszont igen :lol:
> 
> Amúgy itt van, amikor a drukkerek bevárják a Barca buszát, aki egy kicsit tud spanyolul, az érti, mit mondanak.:mrgreen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWtR1bwhdXw&eurl=http://www.eurobarca.hu/



Más lelkületünk van, ezé vagy te fradista

Egyébként én sem tudok spanyolul, de le tudtam fordítani:
a q...anyátok
meg a menjetek a p....csába
többször is elhangzott. Tényleg, csak koncentrálj oda és te is kihallod :mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Úgy fest, a Dennis Bergkamp-Marco van Basten edzőpáros nem elég ahhoz, hogy Klaas-Jan Huntelaart az Ajax Amsterdam együttesénél tartsa. A 24 esztendős támadót most már jó ideje emlegetik sztárcsapatok kapcsán, ám eddig maradt, és termelte a gólokat Amszterdamban.
> Ügynöke szerint azonban eljött a váltás ideje.
> - Klaas egy szinttel feljebb léphet ezen a nyáron - jelentette ki Arnold Oosterveer. - Szereti az angol futballt, imádja a Premier League-et. Természetesen nagyon szívesen igazolna a Manchester Unitedhez.
> - bz -


 
A Real Margit is pályázik rá.Én úgy tudom idén még marad.Leigazolták mellé Sulejmanit.Ő egy az egyben Huntelaar.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

*HOLLAND BAJNOKSÁG. Hatalmi villongás az eindhovenieknél, belső nyomozás zajlik a technikai igazgató Stan Valckx ellen*

*Vizsgálják a PSV Eindhovennél Dzsudzsák Balázs leigazolását*

Újabb bajnoki cím, UEFA-kupa negyeddöntő, egy ilyen szezon után azt hihetnénk, minden rendben van a PSV Eindhoven háza táján. Az igazság közel sem ez: komoly belső villongások vannak a holland sztárklubnál, és a csapatnál vizsgálat indult több játékos – többek közt Dzsudzsák Balázs – átigazolása kapcsán. Az egyik oldalon Stan Valckx és a híres-hírhedt játékosügynök Vlado Lemics, a másikon a klubfőnök Jan Reker áll.



Fotó: Pics United
Szabálytalan szerződések? Többek közt Dzsudzsák Balázs átigazolásának körülményeit is vizsgálják a PSV-nél



A technikai igazgató Stan Valckxot azzal vádolják, hogy a nagyon befolyásos menedzserrel, Vlado Lemiccsel túl szorosan dolgozott együtt. Jan Reker klubigazgató egyenesen azzal vádolta, hogy kenőpénzeket fogad el.

„Beszéltem Jannal, és Marcel van den Bunderrel még április 24-én. Jan azt mondta nekem: „A PSV fizet, de valójában Lemics embere vagy”. Azt tanácsolta, hogy hagyjak fel a kenőpénzek elfogadásával.” – nyilatkozta Valckx egy holland magazinnak.

„Vártam egy ilyen támadást, de sosem fogadtam el egy eurót sem. Nem érdekel a pénz” – tette hozzá a felháborodott technikai igazgató.

A klub Francisco Rodríguez és Dzsudzsák Balázs átigazolását vizsgálja meg, és ezzel próbál fényt deríteni arra, hogy valóban voltak-e illegális pénzmozgások a játékosok szerződtetésénél.

Valckx élesen kritizálta Jan Reker klubvezetési módszereit, beleértve a vezetőedző kiválasztását is.

„Már régóta megy a kötélhúzás a klubon belül, de nem akartam beszélni róla, amíg meg nem nyertük a bajnokságot. A PSV az életem, nem akarok innen elmenni. De nem akarok többé együtt dolgozni Rekerrel. Elvesztettem benne a bizalmam, kezelhetetlen, nem lehet vele együtt dolgozni” – mondta.

Vlado Lemics, aki a PSV-nél kirobbant hatalmi harc egyik kulcsfigurája, Mateja Kezsman szerződtetésével került kapcsolatba a klubbal, és azóta egyre nő a befolyása. Jelenleg hét játékosnak (többek között Gomesnek, Alcidesnek és Lazovicsnak) az ügynöke. Mikor Reker megpróbálta kiseprűzni a klubtól az ügynököt, Gomes a sajtóban támadta a klubigazgatót.

A távozó vezetőedző, Sef Vergoossen szintén azzal vádolta meg Lemicset, hogy túl nagy a hatalma a klubnál.

„Annyira erősek a klub és Lemics közötti kötelékek, hogy az már felelőtlenség. Amióta átvettem a csapatot, folyamatosan megpróbál rám nyomást gyakorolni, de távol tartottam magam tőle, csakúgy, mint Reker. Az idő majd eldönti, melyiküknek volt igaza” – nyilatkozta.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 11)

A Real Madrid állítólag a 2009-2010-es bajnokságra szeretné már a nyáron lekötni Huntelaart. Mivel mi felújított szerződést akarunk neki felajánlani, ezt szeretnék megelőzni. Kérdés, mit tesz Huntelaar, ha nem jutunk el a BL-ig. Persze legalább olyan fontos kérdés, hogy hová fogják komolyan hívni. Sok csapatot emlegetnek, de sehol sem ő az első számú jelölt. 
Hogy mennyire megbízható a hír, nem tudom, de elmondom. Eszerint kedden jelentjük be, hogy Sulejmani a miénk.
ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 12)

De ő állítólag Angliába menne.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Más lelkületünk van, ezé vagy te fradista
> 
> Egyébként én sem tudok spanyolul, de le tudtam fordítani:
> a q...anyátok
> ...


Én tudom, pár szót értek spanyolul


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

Ott követted el a hibát, hogy a blikkből idéztél.
Nem tiltották ki őket.Az FTC és az FSZSZ egyeztetésén megállapodtak.Az a pár szurkoló önként vállalta, hogy a hátralévő meccsekre nem mennek be.


afca írta:


> Kifelé, huligánok, bekeményít az FTC!
> 
> Na végre! Rieb György (52), az FTC elnöke rendet csinál. Elég volt az egyesületre szégyent hozó huligánokból. Első lépésként azt a 11 szurkolót tiltják ki az Üllői útról, akik egy hete, a Kecskemét elleni meccs után berohantak a pályára.
> 
> ...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#fafafa><TD class=fn1 width="100%">*KÖZLEMÉNY*</TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4>Újabb botrányos mérkőzést játszott a Ferencváros május 1-én az Üllői úton, ezúttal a feljutási „rangadót” vesztette el a Kecskemét ellen. Megpecsételték vezetőink és játékosaink a sorsunkat: marad a Ferencváros a másodosztályban. 
Ezt a botrányt tetézte a mérkőzés után néhány szurkoló azzal, hogy befutott, besétált a pályára. Ott ugyan nem csinált semmit, hagyták magukat békésen kiküldeni a biztonsági emberek által, de fegyelmezetlenségük – károkozást tekintve ugyan messze elmarad attól, amit a vezetők és játékosok okoztak a botrányos bukással – fegyelmi eljárást von maga után. 
Az FSZSZ, egyeztetve a zRT vezetésével megkereste, azokat, akik bejutottak a pályára, többségüket (6 fő) meg is találta. 
A beszélgetések során az a közös vélemény alakult ki, hogy még a vezetés és a játékosok felháborító, botrányos teljesítménye sem adhat okot arra, hogy további hátrány érje a Ferencvárost. Tettüket felháborodásukkal magyarázták és megbánták.* A pályára befutók elfogadták az FSZSZálláspontját, miszerint a bajnokság hátralévő hazai mérkőzésein nem vehetnek részt. Ezt a büntetést - mivel az FSZSZ-nek nincs hatásköre rá - az FSZSZ kérésére önként vállalták a szurkolók. *
_Példát adva arra, hogy mindazok, akik felelősek a botrányos szereplésért, érezzék át ugyanígy felelősségüket és méltatlan munkájuk büntetését, a szégyent._
</TD></TR></TBODY>​</TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

_"...bevezetjük az azonosító kártyát, csak azzal lehet jegyet venni."_

Ezzel elérik, hogy sokkal kevesebb szurkoló menjen ki a meccsre.Én is át fogom gondolni, hogy kimegyek-e.Bérletes vagyok már két éve.Majdnem az összes hazain ott voltam.
Nem bízom bennük.Nem tudhatom, mit csinálnak az adataimmal, kinek adják ki.Amíg ez a banda van az FTC-ben, addig ebben nem bízom.
Soha nem balhéztam és nem is fogok.Távol áll tőlem.
Az pedig, hogy Angliához hasonlítjuk magunkat, az abszurdum!Nézzük meg milyen foci van ott, milyen az infrastruktúra, milyen társadalom, milyen "állam"!Hát ég és föld!Azt vallom, hogy amilyen az adjon Isten, olyan a fogadj Isten.És először nekik kell adniuk...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

:lol:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 12)

Nem lehet vele vitatkozni.Egyetértek.
*Tisztelt hazai sportmédia, tisztelt sajtóorgánumok! *

*Mély megdöbbenéssel és nagy felháborodással veszem tudomásul, amit az utóbbi időben a sporttal foglalkozó újságírók és riporterek művelnek. Mindenek előtt leszögezném, én nem támogatom a futballpályákon és azok környékén történő atrocitásokat. Amit azonban önök művelnek eme esetekkel fogalakozó cikkeikben, az sérti, és lejáratja a szurkolókat, valamint sok esetben valótlanságot és hazugságokat állít. 
A közelmúltba számos olyan esemény volt, amivel kapcsolatban önök megpróbáltak tudósítani, vagy hírt közölni. Tették ezt teljesen egyoldalú módon a rosszat kiemelve, olykor felnagyítva. Kérem szépen, önök fordítva ülnek a lovon! 
Elfelejtik leírni, hogy a szurkolóknak, akik nem kevés pénzt ölnek ebbe a „látványsportnak” nem igen nevezhető hazai első és másodosztályba, olyan játékosokat kell nézniük hétről hétre, akik egész egyszerűen tehetségtelenek a labdarúgáshoz. *
*Itt volt nemrégiben ez a Ndjodo ügy, önöknek a legsúlyosabb és legfájóbb az volt, hogy egy szurkoló az öltözőbe tévedt, e mellett már el is törpül egy apró tény, nevezetesen, hogy a játékos, aki jelen esetben focista és nem bokszoló, kiütéses győzelmet aratott egy fiatalember felett. Az, hogy volt olyan lap ami fejtegette, hogy az FTC szurkolói már vertek játékost (Blikk), illetve, hogy a Népszava tudni vélte a szurkoló nevét akit leütöttek, apró szépséghiba, hogy egy teljesen más személyt neveztek meg, már csak hab a tortán. Önök szerint ez korrekt és elfogulatlan tudósítás a történtekről? *
*Nemrégiben az egyik sajtóorgánum kifejtette, hogy botrány ahogyan a Ferencváros szurkolói „szegény” játékosok buszát megállították, és számon kérték a teljesítményt. 
Tudják önök, hogy az FTC szurkolói mennyit költenek egy idegenbeli túrára? Tudják, hogy a Mezőkövesdi arénába 2000 Ft volt a jegyár? Hogy tavaly Nyíregyházára 3000 Ft? Önök kifizetik ezeket az összegeket a több ezer meccsre utazónak, akiket ezért immáron 2. éve köpnek arcon az önök által védett játékosok? *
*A szombati Tököl – Ferencváros mérkőzés után a Nemzeti Sport leírta, hogy idézem: 
„A hazai szurkolók ismét egy transzparenssel készültek a mérkőzésre, ezúttal a „szégyen” szó került a figyelemfelkeltő eszközre. 
Ilyen előzmények után nem csoda, hogy a Ferencváros játékosai többször is zavarodott ember benyomását keltették.” 
Tehát megint megvan a ludas: a szurkolók miatt nem tudnak focizni az aranylábúak. Vicc… *
*Ma a Paks – Újpest mérkőzés közben a Sport2 kommentátora, kifejtette, hogy rendet kell tenni a stadionokban, mert nincs néző, hiszen 15 ember az Újpesti táborból rángatja a kerítést, ez pedig elriasztja őket. Csak úgy megkérdezem, hogy láttak már önök hazai labdarúgó mérkőzést? Jártak már önök a hazai csapatok „arénáiban”? Amennyiben –igen- a válasz akkor tudják, hogy miért nem járnak ki a szurkolók. *
*Önök a felelőtlen, szurkolóellenes, játékos-barát, szenzációhajhász, elfogult írásaikkal nagymértékben hozzájárulnak ahhoz, hogy ma Magyarországon ne legyen, ne lehessen színvonalas labdarúgás. 
Talán egyszer ráébrednek arra, amire Nyugaton már rájöttek; a labdarúgás a szurkolókért van, a szurkoló jelen esetben a vásárló, akit különösen a hazai színvonaltalan környezetben meg kell becsülni. 
S amikor majd tudnak valamit nyújtani is a „vevők” pénzéért, akkor lehet elmarasztalni azokat, akik ennek ellenére nem férnek a bőrükbe. A jelenlegi hazai állapotokért pedig nyugodtan felelőssé tehetik az egész magyar futballvezetést, legyen az MLSZ vagy klubvezetés, illetve a mai magyar játékosokat és edzőket, akik nem képesek egy bizonyos színvonalat produkálni. *

*Sportbaráti üdvözlettel: 
Rácz Gábor 
Sportmenedzser
*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 13)

Újabb előzetes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kOUK22HjXo


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 13)

Kép az uppe stadionról a paksi mérkőzés után


----------



## afca (2008 Május 13)

Barcelona: syntax error

<TABLE height=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript><!--document.write("<scr"+"ipt language='JavaScript' src="http://ad2.bbmedia.cz/please/showit/595/2/10/27/?typkodu=non-standard"+bbh+"&alttext=0&border=0&bgcolor=FFFFFF&text=000000&link=0000FF&href="+escape(location.href)+"&bust="+Math.random()+"">");document.write("</scr"+"ipt>");/**///--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad2.bbmedia.cz/please/showit/595/2/10/27/?typkodu=non-standard&ubl=hu&ucc=x86&ucd=32&uce=true&udx=96&udy=96&usl=hu&uje=true&uah=734&uaw=1024&ubd=0&uhe=768&ulx=96&uly=96&use=true&uto=-120&uti=1210701280640&uui=0&uul=sk&uwi=1024&alttext=0&border=0&bgcolor=FFFFFF&text=000000&link=0000FF&href=http%3A//www.ujszo.com/clanok.asp%3Fvyd%3D20080513%26cl%3D216192&bust=0.7052469809107584"></SCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Zsebkendők helyett lepedők lobogtak a Camp Nouban, a Barcelona ismét kikapott, egy Frank megy – na de ki is az a Pozsonyi Imre? 
Pozsonyi Imre (született 1882-ben) a Barcelona első magyar trénere volt. A világjáró Pozsonyi – aki Magyarországon az Újpestben és az MTK-ban játszott – edzőként lengyel bajnoki címet nyert a Cracoviával (1921), majd az 1924/25-ös szezonban a Barcelona trénereként dolgozott. Pozsonyi Imre irányítása alatt két sorozatban indult a Barca, s mindkettőt megnyerte (a Spanyol Kupát és a Katalán bajnokságot is). Mérlege a katalánokkal: 47 mérkőzésen 30 győzelem. Később az Egyesült Államokban telepedett le, s egyes források szerint elszegényedve, nincstelenként halt meg 1932-ben New Yorkban (az Újpesti Életrajzi Lexikon szerint halála éve 1963). Egy 1987-es World Soccer szerint ő volt az MTK-stílus megteremtője. Emléke örökké él stb. 
S mi a helyzet Rijkaarddal? Frank Rijkaardnak öt év után megköszönték az együttműködést Barcelonában. A klub történetében csak két edző ült tovább a kispadon, Johan Cruijff (1988–1996) és Jack Greenwell (1917–1924). Rijkaard 2003 nyarán érkezett, s azóta egy BL-trófea, két bajnoki arany és két spanyol Szuperkupa került a vitrinbe a Camp Nouban. A mérleg nem rossz, a lista egyetlen szépséghibája az, hogy az utóbbi két évben semmit sem nyert a Barcelona, idén még egy El Clásicót sem – régen fordult elő, hogy a Real Madrid úgy cicázzon a Barcával, mint egy hete (könynyedén, éppen csak érintve a labdát – akárha a korábbi Barcát láttuk volna madridi fehérben). A tények beszédesek: a Barcelona utóbbi 12 bajnokijából csupán kettőt nyert meg, s az is kérdéses, hogy a harmadik helyet sikerül-e megszereznie. 


Rijkaard vasárnap este a Mallorca elleni meccsen köszönt el a Camp Nou közönségétől, és szebb búcsúztatást érdemelt volna. A Barca 2–0-s vezetés után kapott ki 3–2-re, a szurkolók zsebkendők helyett lepedőkkel tellegettek a lelátón, a leköszönő tréner szemében pedig könynyek csillogtak. Az új ember a kispadon Pep Guardiola lesz, aki eddig a B-csapatot irányította. A Barcelona edzői az utóbbi 20 évben: 
1988–1996 Johan Cruijff holland 
1996 Carles Rexach spanyol 
1996–1997 Bobby Robson angol 
1997–2000 Louis van Gaal holland 
2001–2002 Carles Rexach spanyol 
2002–2003 Louis van Gaal holland 
2003 Jesús Antonio de la Cruz spanyol 
2003 Radomir Antics szerb 
2003–2008 Frank Rijkaard holland 
2008 Josep Guardiola spanyol 
„Ne csak azt nézzük, hogy milyen a csapat jelenlegi helyzete. Hanem azt is, hogy hol tartott a Barca öt évvel ezelőtt, amikor Rijkaard idekerült, s ahhoz képest hol tart ma. A Barcának tekintélye és presztízse van, az utóbbi években a legszebb focit játszotta a világon, ráadásul ő egy olyan edző volt, aki sohasem önmagát helyezte előtérbe, hanem mindent a klubért tett” – méltatta Rijkaard munkáját honfitársa, Johan Cruijff. A tabella alján gyilkos harc várható az utolsó körben, a Valladolid, Huelva, Osasuna, Zaragoza négyesből egy kiesik. A legnehezebb helyzete a Zaragozának van: győznie kell Mallorcán, s reménykedni, hogy a vetélytársak botlanak. Spanyolországban azonos pontszámnál az egymás elleni eredmények számítanak, a Zaragoza a Huelvát megelőzné (3–0, 1–1), az Osasunát viszont nem (2–1, 1–0). (gj) 

ÚJ SZÓ / FOCITIPP


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Kép az uppe stadionról a paksi mérkőzés után


Tőlünk kérték a drapit :lol:


----------



## afca (2008 Május 14)

Dzsudzsák újra a Lokiban

DEBRECEN – Dzsudzsák Balázs (21) edzésre jelentkezett a DVSC-nél. A válogatott labdarúgó góljai jól jönnének a Lokinak a bajnoki hajrában, de bármennyire is tárt karokkal várnák, Dzsudzsák csak néhány napig ölti magára a csapat felszerelését. A PSV Eindhoven holland bajnok középpályása a görögök és horvátok elleni válogatott meccsre készül volt együttesénél.
Amikor hazajövök, az első utam mindig a DSVC-hez vezet – mesélte Dzsudzsák. – Napok óta itthon vagyok már, mondanom sem kell, többször is voltam korábbi csapattársaimnál.

A labdarúgó tegnap nemcsak azért látogatta meg Sándor Tamásékat, hogy élménybeszámolót tartson az elmúlt hetekben történtekről, s elmesélje, milyen volt aranyérmet ünnepelni a PSVvel. A holland bajnokság áprilisban véget ért ugyan, de Dzsudzsák szezonja még tart.

Erwin Koeman (46), a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott új szövetségi kapitánya már kihirdette keretét a május 24-i, görögök és a május 31-i, horvátok elleni barátságos találkozóra. A csapatba természetesen a PSV középpályása is meghívót kapott.

– Azért edzem most a DVSC-ben, hogy formában tartsam magam a válogatott meccsekre, így a héten együtt készülök volt csapattársaimmal. Kedden a szokásos meccs előtti könynyed tréning volt, hiszen a fiúk szerdán Ligakupaszuperdöntőt játszanak a Fehérvárral. Szurkolok, hogy megnyerjék, de akkor sem leszek elkeseredve, ha csak a bajnoki címüket védik meg – mesélte Dzsudzsák, akinek július 13-án kell visszautaznia Eindhovenbe.

Herczeg András (51), a DVSC klubmenedzsere szívesen látja volt játékosát az edzéseken.

– Balázsnak köztünk a helye, hozzánk tartozik. Örülünk, ha itt van, amikor csak tud, jöjjön.

De nagyon lelkes, nem kell hívni, jön ő magától is. Ha igényli, külön is foglalkozunk vele. Fontos, hogy jó formában legyen, s a válogatottban méltón képviselje a DVSC-t is – jelentette ki Herczeg. 

Blikk


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 14)

Nem a DVSC-t képviseli, hanem a PSV-t.Csupán ezt az apróságot akartam megjegyezni...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 14)

Blikk=szenny


----------



## afca (2008 Május 14)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Jusuf Dajic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>22 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 14)

filozófus írta:


> Blikk=szenny


 
Azért valami alapja csak van a cikkeknek.Én is észrevetttem,hogy nem minden igaz amit irnak.De legalább őszintén odamondják.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 14)

afca írta:


> Azért valami alapja csak van a cikkeknek.Én is észrevetttem,hogy nem minden igaz amit irnak.De legalább őszintén odamondják.


"De legalább őszintén odamondják."
 Ez a bulvár-szennylapok ismérve.Az őszintén náluk azt jelenti:kombinálni.
Mondjuk nem erre a cikkre gondoltam, mert a a DVSC nyáladzása.Nem a blikké.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 15)

filozófus írta:


> "De legalább őszintén odamondják."
> Ez a bulvár-szennylapok ismérve.Az őszintén náluk azt jelenti:kombinálni.
> Mondjuk nem erre a cikkre gondoltam, mert a a DVSC nyáladzása.Nem a blikké.


 

Azt olvastam,hogy a Fradit vissza akarják segiteni az NBI-be.Ha kell feltöltik az NBI-et 20 csapatosra.Tiszta röhej.Kinyomják őket majd ugyanazok az emberek visszasegitik.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 15)

Azt írta a DVSC-t is. Kicsit több köze van hozzánk, mint mondjuk a Fradihoz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 15)

afca írta:


> Azt olvastam,hogy a Fradit vissza akarják segiteni az NBI-be.Ha kell feltöltik az NBI-et 20 csapatosra.Tiszta röhej.Kinyomják őket majd ugyanazok az emberek visszasegitik.



Már mondtam a múltkor, pénz beszél, kutya ugat. Most már tolonganak, hogy odaférjenek a segghez.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 15)

Rácz Gabi cikkére meg annyit, hogy azt a vásárlót kihajítják, mint macskát szarni, amelyik tönkreteszi a bolt berendezését.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Rácz Gabi cikkére meg annyit, hogy azt a vásárlót kihajítják, mint macskát szarni, amelyik tönkreteszi a bolt berendezését.


Ezt meg kell, hogy cáfoljam (sajnos).A vevőre szükség van.Nélküle nem tud megélni az üzlet.A vevőt ki kell szolgálni, ki kell nyalni a seggét.

Nem a szurkolók tették tönkre a klubot, hanem a volt vezetők és a mostani igazgatóság egy része.Őket kellett volna időben kihajítani.A mostaniakat is ki kéne, remélem az angolok rájönnek.

Amúgy a berendezésen mit értesz?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Már mondtam a múltkor, pénz beszél, kutya ugat. Most már tolonganak, hogy odaférjenek a segghez.


Ahoz képest megint kaptunk 500 ezer büntit+ G-O szektor lezárása a kövi meccsen.Nem mintha olyan sokan mennének oda, nem lesznek szurkolók :lol:
Az Újpest mennyit kapott?Még nem hallottam, hogy kapott volna.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 15)

afca írta:


> Azt olvastam,hogy a Fradit vissza akarják segiteni az NBI-be.Ha kell feltöltik az NBI-et 20 csapatosra.Tiszta röhej.Kinyomják őket majd ugyanazok az emberek visszasegitik.


Várható volt.De nem engedünk a nyomásnak!:lol:
Örökké kitartunk!Nb2! :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 15)

filozófus írta:


> Ezt meg kell, hogy cáfoljam (sajnos).A vevőre szükség van.Nélküle nem tud megélni az üzlet.A vevőt ki kell szolgálni, ki kell nyalni a seggét.
> 
> Nem a szurkolók tették tönkre a klubot, hanem a volt vezetők és a mostani igazgatóság egy része.Őket kellett volna időben kihajítani.A mostaniakat is ki kéne, remélem az angolok rájönnek.
> 
> Amúgy a berendezésen mit értesz?



Azzal egyetértek, hogy nem a szurkolók vágták haza a fradit.
Berendezésen azt értem, mikor a derék újpesti "szurkoló" bontja a kerítést idegenben, vagy mások törik össze a székeket. Az ilyen vásárlónak nem feltétlenül nyalják ki a seggét máshol sem. Angliában pl. állva sem lehet szurkolni. Pedig ők azért tudhatnak valamit.
Persze én nem ezeket a rendszabályokat várom, de azé ne legyünk már állatok.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 15)

Az angolok is állatok lesznek, ha más országba mennek.Az meg a másik, hogy Angliában van foci.Nálunk nincs.Azért mi most csak pár emberről beszélünk(30-40 max.)Fogadni mernék, hogy ezek az emberek, akik balhéznak a meccsen, hétköznap teljesen normálisak.Mert ez a szar gyenge "nem foci" ezt hozza ki belőlük.
Amúgy láttátok a képeket az UEFA döntő után?A skótok törtek, zúztak, verekedtek.Ennyi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 16)

Vuki nem megy vissza hozzátok. A jogos jussáért volt az Üllői úton.

http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/8183


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 16)

Nem is kérte senki.Ilyen játékos ne jöjjön.


----------



## lukacsanett (2008 Május 16)

sztem nincs értelme egy golyóbis után futkosni


----------



## afca (2008 Május 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Tibor Tisza </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>25 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Bajzat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Juhar (og)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>52 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Bajzat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Megint szoptak a LilákA bajnokjelöltek


----------



## kolonte (2008 Május 16)

Kedves afca!
Te valakinek szurkolsz is?


----------



## afca (2008 Május 16)

kolonte írta:


> Kedves afca!
> Te valakinek szurkolsz is?


 
Persze a Kabai cukornak.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 16)

kolonte írta:


> Kedves afca!
> Te valakinek szurkolsz is?


 
Ajax Amsterdam.
Vasas Budapest
DAC Dunaszerdahely


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 16)

Szánalmas Újpest.Remélem marad Szentes! :lol:
Pszt!Megint balhéztak...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 16)

afca írta:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Ujpest* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Gyor* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*1* </td><td>
> </td><td align="center">*3* </td></tr><!--goals--><tr><td colspan="3" align="center" height="18">*GOALS*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="stRow1">
> 
> ...



Nemsoká kezdődik a holtszezon, az ő idejük. Off season stars!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 16)

filozófus írta:


> Nem is kérte senki.Ilyen játékos ne jöjjön.


Mert, mi a bajod vele?
A mostani fradi játékosállomány bármelyikénél 100x többet ér. Ő egy zsoldos, mit vársz tőle? DE legalább szívvel lélekkel megdolgozik a pénzéért, nem úgy mint a zöldvérű sajátnevelés játékosaitok.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 16)

afca írta:


> Ajax Amsterdam.
> Vasas Budapest
> DAC Dunaszerdahely



Ne felejsd el, hogy tiszteletbeli Loki szurker is vagy !!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

Gera az Evertonba igazol? Végre valahára. Sokkal jobban fog érvényesülni egy ilyen csapatban, mint a WBA -ban!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 17)

Na most kérdezed vagy mondod?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

filozófus írta:


> Na most kérdezed vagy mondod?


Állítólag csak egy orvosi vizsgálat választja el tőle.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

Legyőztük a Vidit 3:0-ra. Hajrá Bányász!!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Mert, mi a bajod vele?
> A mostani fradi játékosállomány bármelyikénél 100x többet ér. Ő egy zsoldos, mit vársz tőle? DE legalább szívvel lélekkel megdolgozik a pénzéért, nem úgy mint a zöldvérű sajátnevelés játékosaitok.


Az, hogy csak pénz miatt dolgozik szívvel-lélekkel.Te írtad.Meg, hogy, aki elmegy a legnagyobb riváloshoz, az tehet egy szívességet.
Ugye ezt nem gondoltad komolyan, hogy 100x többet ér? :lol:
Szar a játékosállományunk, de mondjuk nem ennyire.
Eddig azért nem olyan sok pénzért "dolgoztak" a saját nevelésűink.Volt olyan, hogy a Peti adott egyiknek másiknak pénzt kajára.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 17)

Helo Pisti!
Nagyon örülök a LOKI győzelmének,megint közelebb jutottunk a bajnoki cimhez!Ott voltál a meccsen?Jó kis hajtás volt,láttam a szurkolók örömét,gondoltam te is köztük vagy!!!!!!!HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

aniko45 írta:


> Helo Pisti!
> Nagyon örülök a LOKI győzelmének,megint közelebb jutottunk a bajnoki cimhez!Ott voltál a meccsen?Jó kis hajtás volt,láttam a szurkolók örömét,gondoltam te is köztük vagy!!!!!!!HAJRÁ LOKI!



Valóban remek meccs volt!!! Kár hogy mostanában nem jönnek ki olyan sokan, mint tavaly vagy tavalyelőtt. 
Igen , ott voltam én is a C szektorban. Tudod, mindig onnan indul el a hullám


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Május 17)

Ugye mostmár van esély a bajnoki címre?Bár az MTK küzd emberűl!Mostanában megint nagy a LOki,nem hagyja magát!Én mindig reménykedtem,már kézzelfogható a remény!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

A remény hal meg utoljára 
Az MTK-nak botlani kellene.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 17)

Gratula a Kecskemétnek !


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 18)

És a Haladásnak is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 18)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">NB II-ben a kis Loki!2008.05.17. 18:45
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Berettyóújfaluban 3-0-ra győzött együttesünk, ezzel megnyerte az NB III Tisza-csoportját.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Szép nap ez a mai. A Soproni Ligában, egy izgalmas mérkőzésen legyőztük 3-0-ra a Fehérvárt, majd pár órával később NB III-as csapatunk, a DVSC-DEAC szintén 3-0-s sikert aratott Berettyóújfaluban, és így behozhatatlan előnyre tett szett, vagyis megnyerte a harmadosztályú bajnokság Tisza-csoportját. A következő idényben már az NB II-ben indul, ahol még izgalmasabb mérkőzések várnak fiataljainkra.

Hogy a meccsről is essen néhány szó: kezdetben a hazaiak még tartották magukat, fűtötte őket a bizonyítási vágy, hogy az éllovas ellen játszhatnak, ám a második félidőben már teljesen ellenfelünk fölé nőttünk. Nagyobb is lehetett volna a különbség, de emiatt már kár keseregni. A fiúk a meccs után hatalmas ünneplésbe kezdtek az öltözőben és a pályán, teljesítményüket még a hazai szurkolók is tapssal jutalmazták.


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

A Twente elleni meccs 0-0 lett.Igy a Twente mwgy a BL-be az Ajax meg az UEFA kupába.Ez a Ajax nagyon gyenge.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

AJAX - TWENTE


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

filozófus írta:


> Szánalmas Újpest.Remélem marad Szentes! :lol:
> Pszt!Megint balhéztak...


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

*













































*


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

*Nem eshet össze a Fradi!*


A becsületéért, a szurkolóiért és a bronzéremért harcol a Ferencváros focicsapata Jászberényben. Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a zöldfehérek idén sem jutnak fel az élvonalba, de Bobby Davison (48) vezetőedző szerint így is kötelező a győzelem a Keleti csoport 28. fordulójában.
Első látásra a Ferencváros komoly tét nélkül játssza szezonbeli utolsó meccseit az NB II Keleti csoportjában. A zöld-fehérek három fordulóval a zárás előtt 13 ponttal vannak lemaradva a listavezető Kecskemét mögött, így már inkább arra kell figyelniük, hogy a harmadik helyüket megőrizzék. A dobogó sem biztos még, hiszen a negyedik Makót csak négy ponttal előzi meg a Fradi. A gárda vezetőedzője, Bobby Davison (48) szerint több célt is teljesítenie kell csapatának.

– Noha már elvesztettük esélyünket a feljutásra, nem szabad, hogy kiengedjünk a bajnokság végére – véli az angol szakember. – A becsületünk miatt fontos, hogy megnyerjük a meccseket, a szurkolók is megérdemlik, hogy jól játsszon a csapat, és fontos, hogy az együttesünk ne szoruljon le a dobogóról. A nyári átigazolási szezon előtt most mindenki bizonyíthat, hogy helye van a keretben. A rutinos játékosok mellett több fiatal is lehetőséget kaphat, remélem, hogy élni tudnak majd vele.

A Fradi egyébként már a meccs előtti edzésen is mindent a jászberényi találkozónak rendelt alá. Davison – aki általában60-70 perces edzéseket vezet – most másfél órán át izzasztotta Lipcseiéket.

– Délutánegy órakor várhatóan nagy melegben játszunk Jászberényben, ezért a pénteki edzést hasonló időben vezettem, hogy a fiúk szokják a körülményeket – magyarázta az edző.
Blikk.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 18)

Gólkényszerben a Debrecen.

Gólkülönbsége miatt lépéshátrányban van, de emiatt nem mond le a bajnoki aranyról a címvédő Debrecen futballcsapata. A hajdúságiak három kemény rivális – Fehérvár, Paks, Újpest – ellen zárják az NB I-es küzdelmeket. Ha zsinórban negyedszer is ünnepelni akarnak, a kötelező győzelmek mellett az sem mindegy, hány góllal verik az ellenfeleket.

<!-- cikk --><!-- eTarget ContextAd Start -->DEBRECEN – Gólkülönbsége miatt lépéshátrányban van, de emiatt nem mond le a bajnoki aranyról a címvédő Debrecen futballcsapata. A hajdúságiak három kemény rivális – Fehérvár, Paks, Újpest – ellen zárják az NB I-es küzdelmeket. Ha zsinórban negyedszer is ünnepelni akarnak, a kötelező győzelmek mellett az sem mindegy, hány góllal verik az ellenfeleket.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=69207258" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=VBScript> on error resume next ShockMode = (IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.9")))Sub banner_260274_FSCommand(ByVal command, ByVal args) call banner_260274_DoFSCommand(command, args)end sub</SCRIPT>





A listavezető MTK gólkülönbsége jelenleg eggyel jobb a Lokiénál. Ráadásul a kék-fehérek a zárófordulóban a kizárt Sopron ellen újabb 3 ponttal és 3-0-s eredménynyel gazdagodnak, így nagy terhet cipelnek a DVSC focistái. Nem hibázhatnak a hátralévő három mecscsen, ráadásul az sem mindegy, mennyivel nyernek.

– Tudjuk, hogy minden összecsapásunkat hoznunk kell – sóhajtott Kerekes Zsombor (34), a legutóbbi két meccsén három gólt lövő debreceni támadó. 

Az elmúlt hetekben a csatár ékpárjaként futballozó kameruni Dorge Rostand Kouemaha (24) viszont a tavasszal még adós a találatokkal, mindössze kétszer talált az ellenfelek hálójába.

– A góljaimnál sokkal fontosabb, hogy a csapat megnyerje a mérkőzéseit – mondta az afrikai labdarúgó. – Tény, nem termelem úgy a gólokat, ahogy elvárják tőlem, de remélem, a jövőben az eddiginél többször szerzek kellemes perceket a szurkolóknak.

Márpedig a hajrában minden egyes gólra szükség lesz, ha a Debrecen ismét bajnoki címet akar ünnepelni. A rivális MTK ugyanis már csak a Tatabányával és a REAC-cal játszik.

– Nekünk már nem kell foglalkoznunk a rivális sorsolásával, csak magunkkal. A legfontosabb a saját győzelmünk és az, hogy a lehető legnagyobb különbséggel nyerjünk – vallotta be Kerekes. – Már az elmúlt meccseken is úgy léptünk pályára, hogy minél többet kihozzunk magunkból. Ezután sem lesz ez másként, hiszen elépzelhető, hogy csak a gólkülönbség dönt majd a bajnoki címről.

Blikk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 18)

afca írta:


> A Twente elleni meccs 0-0 lett.Igy a Twente mwgy a BL-be az Ajax meg az UEFA kupába.Ez a Ajax nagyon gyenge.



Nem baj, hátha a Lokival találkoznak az UEFA kupában


----------



## geda88 (2008 Május 19)

Most már a fiatalokra lehetne építeni!liverpoolban három newcastleban is kádár plussz a németeknél Hajnal Huszti duó nem is beszélve dzsudzsákról !majd ha ők beérnek plussz még hasonló tehetségeket beiktatnak a válogatotba lesz miről beszélnünk


----------



## geda88 (2008 Május 19)

az edzőt rúgta! seva az utolsó meccsen még gúlt rúgott!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

geda88 írta:


> Most már a fiatalokra lehetne építeni!liverpoolban három newcastleban is kádár plussz a németeknél Hajnal Huszti duó nem is beszélve dzsudzsákról !majd ha ők beérnek plussz még hasonló tehetségeket beiktatnak a válogatotba lesz miről beszélnünk


 

Ha beérnekde nagyobb a valószinűsége,hogy elszáll velük a ló.De remélem neked lessz igazad.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

Stadiontragédia

*



22 éve történt a futballtörténelem leghíresebb katasztrófája.*
1985-ben ezen a napon a brüsszeli Heysel-stadionban, túlnyomóan brit szurkolók rendbontásai következtében a Juventus és az FC Liverpool közötti BEK-döntőn 39 ember vesztette életét (32 olasz, 4 belga, 2 francia, 1 ír), mintegy 600-an megsebesültek, egy részük súlyosan. A feketepiacon árult belépőjegyekkel a rivalizáló csapatok szurkolói szomszédos szektorokba kerültek, amelyeket csak drótháló választott el egymástól. Részeg brit szurkolók törtek át a kordonon még a játék megkezdése előtt. Az erre kitörő pánikban egy leomló fal 20 embert nyomott agyon, mások megfulladtak, agyontaposták vagy agyonverték őket.
Büntetésül az összes angol csapatot eltiltották a nemzetközi kupameccsektől, a Liverpoolt további 1 évre. A Heysel-stadiont azóta átépítették, de klubmérkőzést nem rendeznek benne.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

Gera az Evertonba igazol?
*Az egyik brit lap úgy értesült, hogy Gera Zoltán már meg is egyezett az Everton csapatával, már csak arra kell várni, hogy átmenjen az orvosi vizsgálaton. *
Az angol első osztályú bajnokság ötödik helyezettje ingyen szerezheti meg a magyar középpályást, akinek lejár a szerződése az első osztályba visszajutó WBA-nál.
Gera Zoltán többször is el akarta hagyni a West Bromwich Albion csapatát, leginkább akkor, amikor két éve kiesett az élvonalból, de mivel élő szerződése volt, nem engedte el a klubja.
Most, hogy visszajutott az együttes, akár maradhatna is Birminghamben, ám menedzsere, Vladan Filipovics korábban úgy tájékoztatta lapunkat, hogy több angol első ligás együttes és egy spanyol sztárcsapat is keresi a 29 éves futballistát.
Nos, most az egyik brit lap úgy értesült, hogy a legnagyobb esélye annak van, hogy Gera Zoltán az Evertonhoz szerződik. David Moyes edző gyakran igazol alacsonyabb osztályból, de rendre jól választ, most is ebben reménykednek az Everton-drukkerek. Gera Thomas Gravesen helyére érkezne, aki a Celticbe távozik, Gerát pedig az ír Patrick McCourt váltaná a Derry Cityből.
Az Everton egyébként az ötödik helyével UEFA-kupa-indulást vívott ki magának. Az, hogy Gera valóban oda megy-e, csak júniusban, a válogatott találkozók után derülhet ki. Gerával kapcsolatban egyébként megjegyzik a brit lapok, hogy a válogatottban 51 meccsen 16 gólt szerzett, a WBA-ban 155/25 a mérlege.
(borsonline.hu)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

http://www.ronaldzwiers.0catch.com/Spelers/Spelers.htm


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

http://www.ronaldzwiers.0catch.com/Spelers/Spelers.htm


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

Koeman csak két itthon játszót hívott meg a válogatottba
*Erwin Koeman, válogatottunk április 24-én kinevezett szövetségi kapitánya kijelölte bő keretét a magyar-görög (május 24., 19 óra, Puskás-stadion) és a magyar-horvát (május 31., 20.30 óra, Szusza-stadion) barátságos mérkőzésekre.*
*- Arra való tekintettel, hogy a találkozók másnapján bajnoki fordulók lesznek, a Soproni Ligában élen álló négy együttesből ezúttal nem vettem figyelembe senkit, nem kívántam megzavarni a felkészülésüket - kommentálta honlapunknak döntését a kapitány. - A kiszemeltjeim közül négyen - Buzsáky, Halmosi, Timár és Rajczi - sajnos sérültek, így rájuk sem számíthatok. Vass Ádám és Feczesin Róbert azért hiányzik a névsorból, mert klubjuk, a Brescia az első osztályba kerülésért játszik fontos mérkőzést, s az olaszok kérésének engedtem, amikor nem hívtam meg őket. 

A magyar válogatott kerete:

Kapusok:
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC)
Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK) 
Sebők Zsolt (FC Fehérvár)

Védők:
Szélesi Zoltán (RC Strasbourg)
Csizmadia Csaba (SV Mattersburg)
Bodnár László (Red Bull Salzburg)
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC Kerkrade) 
Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht)
Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion) 
Lőw Zsolt (TSG 1899 Hoffenheim) 
Vaskó Tamás (Bristol City FC)
Kádár Tamás (Newcastle United)

Középpályások:
Huszti Szabolcs (SV Hannover '96) 
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven)
Gera Zoltán (West Bromwich Albion)
Hajnal Tamás (Karlsruhe)
Vadócz Krisztián (NEC Nijmegen)
Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk) 
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC)
Filkor Attila (Grosseto) 

Támadók:
Ferenczi István (Barnsley FC) 
Orosz Péter (FC Wacker Innsbruck) 
Priskin Tamás (Watford FC) 
Németh Krisztián (Liverpool)

A szövetségi kapitány hozzátette, hogy a görögök elleni meccsre a május 19-i találkozót követően 22 játékos készül majd, míg Kádár Tamás és Németh Krisztián a korosztályos Eb-döntőn való részvétel kiharcolására készülő U19-es válogatott elitkörének küzdelmei után, május 27-én csatlakozik Geráékhoz.
TopFoci.
*


----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 19)

2007-2008

1. Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United) – 31 goals, 62 punten
2. Dani Güiza (Real Mallorca) – 27 goals, 54 punten
3. Klaas-Jan Huntelaar (Ajax) – 33 goals, 49,5 punten
4. Luca Toni (Bayern München) – 24 goals, 48 punten
5. Luis Fabiano (Sevilla) – 24 goals, 48 punten
6. Emmanuel Adebayor (Arsenal) – 24 goals, 48 punten
7. Fernando Torres (Liverpool) – 24 goals, 48 punten


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 21)

No, elbuktuk a ligakupát, de az MK és a bajnoki cím még a miénk lehet!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 21)

Supka lemondott mert ellene voltak a nézők+betett neki a Vasas elleni hazai vereség.Tud ez a Vasascsak akkor hazai pályán miért nem tud igy focizni????????


----------



## afca (2008 Május 21)

Új igazgatóság az FTC Zrt. élén
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 bgColor=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ptop5 style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; TEXT-ALIGN: justify" align=left>Az igazgatóság tagjai: Kevin McCabe, Terry Robinson, John Burnley, Jason Rockett, Patrick Vangoidsenhoven, Rieb György, Horváth Gábor és Berki Krisztián. Az FTC Zrt. jövőbeni elnöke Terry Robinson, vezérigazgatója Berki Krisztián.
- Nagy örömmel tekintek a Berki Krisztián vezérigazgatóval közös munka elé - mondta a közgyűlésre Magyarországra látogató Terry Robinson. - Remélem, hogy a Fradi-család valamennyi tagjával hatékonyan tudunk majd együttműködni, és a klub a pályán, valamint a gazdasági mutatóit tekintve is hamarosan eredményes lesz.
- Egy hosszú folyamat végére tettünk ma pontot, egyszersmind egy új korszak vette kezdetét - mondta Kevin McCabe, a labdarúgó klub többségi tulajdonosa. - Mindenekelőtt köszönteni szeretném a Fradit klubjaink családjában, mely immár kontinenseket ölel át. A csapat szurkolóit pedig biztosíthatom arról, hogy legfőbb célunk a Ferencvárost újra a zöld-fehér tradíciókhoz méltó magaslatokba emelni. Az elmúlt hónapokban megkezdett munkát kell folytatnunk, a már újonnan felállt FTC zRt. igazgatóságának vezetőivel. Köszönöm az FTC, valamint az FTC Zrt. elnökségének erőfeszítéseit - hiszen nehéz körülmények között is életben tartották a labdarúgó csapatot -, és a Fotex partnerségét.
(ftc.hu)

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 3px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; HEIGHT: 1px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" vAlign=top><CENTER><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.topfoci.hu/phpAdsNew/adx.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript><!-- if (!document.phpAds_used) document.phpAds_used = ','; phpAds_random = new String (Math.random()); phpAds_random = phpAds_random.substring(2,11); document.write ("<" + "script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript' src=""); document.write ("http://www.topfoci.hu/phpAdsNew/adjs.php?n=" + phpAds_random); document.write ("&what=zone:4"); document.write ("&exclude=" + document.phpAds_used); if (document.referrer) document.write ("&referer=" + escape(document.referrer)); document.write (""><" + "/script>");//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.topfoci.hu/phpAdsNew/adjs.php?n=786637883&what=zone:4&exclude=,&referer=http%3A//myvip.hu/news_index.php%3Fact%3Dgmp%26catid%3D7" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT></CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 21)

Gera Zoltán jövője a tét
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ptop5 style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; TEXT-ALIGN: justify" align=left>A találkozón a csapat és Gera Zoltán (29) is vizsgázik: több klub csábítja, s lehet, most döntenek majd a leigazolásáról!
Négy évadot húzott le Gera a West Bromwich Albionnál, s a vezetők szeretnék, ha maradna, de azzal is tisztában vannak, hogy sokan vinnék az 51-szeres válogatott futballistát. 
– Több lehetőség közül választhatok, meghallgatom az ajánlatokat, s amellett döntök, amelyik legjobban megfelel igényeimnek – mondta Gera. A focistát június 30-ig köti megállapodása a WBA-hoz, amelynél 153 tétmeccsen 25 gólt szerzett. Sokat tett azért, hogy a csapat másodosztályú bajnoki címet szerezzen, s visszajusson az élvonalba. 
Az angol első osztályú klubok közül hírbe hozták az Evertonnal, a Portsmouthszal, a Newcastlelal, valamint a skót Celtickel, és a portugál Benficával is. 
– Az angol szabályok szerint a szerződés lejárta előtt, akár már a jövő héten elkötelezhetem magam az újabb időszakra. Szerintem már nem kell sokat várni a döntésre, valószínű, hogy maradok Angliában – említette Gera. 
Az érdeklődők a görögök elleni meccsen győződhetnek meg képességeiről, hiszen minden bizonynyal helyet kap a kezdőcsapatban. – A tét nélküli, barátságos meccseken jók vagyunk, azok alapján talán az EB-re is kijutottunk volna, úgyhogy ennek a meccsnek sem tulajdonítok túl nagy jelentőséget. Az igazi értékmérők a vb-selejtezők – véli a válogatott csapatkapitánya.
(blikk.hu)

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 3px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 21)

Brutálisan lerúgták Beckhemet.*Kis híja volt, hogy David Beckham lába nem tört el.*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjqJcyl9Bt8*


----------



## afca (2008 Május 21)

A Debrecen otthon is kikapott a Ligakupa-döntőben.

*A Fehérvár nyerte meg a labdarúgó Ligakupát. A székesfehérvári csapat a döntő visszavágóján 2-0-ra nyert a Debrecen otthonában, így kettős győzelemmel bizonyult jobbnak a bajnoki címvédőnél.*
A Fehérvár a nyolcmilliós pénzdíj mellett indulhat az UEFA Intertotó Kupában - más kérdés, hogy ezt a kötelezettséget az eddigi jelzések alapján a klub nem szívesen vállalná.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 21)

afca írta:


> Új igazgatóság az FTC Zrt. élén
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 bgColor=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ptop5 style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; TEXT-ALIGN: justify" align=left>Az igazgatóság tagjai: Kevin McCabe, Terry Robinson, John Burnley, Jason Rockett, Patrick Vangoidsenhoven, Rieb György, Horváth Gábor és Berki Krisztián. Az FTC Zrt. jövőbeni elnöke Terry Robinson, vezérigazgatója Berki Krisztián.
> - Nagy örömmel tekintek a Berki Krisztián vezérigazgatóval közös munka elé - mondta a közgyűlésre Magyarországra látogató Terry Robinson. - Remélem, hogy a Fradi-család valamennyi tagjával hatékonyan tudunk majd együttműködni, és a klub a pályán, valamint a gazdasági mutatóit tekintve is hamarosan eredményes lesz.
> - Egy hosszú folyamat végére tettünk ma pontot, egyszersmind egy új korszak vette kezdetét - mondta Kevin McCabe, a labdarúgó klub többségi tulajdonosa. - Mindenekelőtt köszönteni szeretném a Fradit klubjaink családjában, mely immár kontinenseket ölel át. A csapat szurkolóit pedig biztosíthatom arról, hogy legfőbb célunk a Ferencvárost újra a zöld-fehér tradíciókhoz méltó magaslatokba emelni. Az elmúlt hónapokban megkezdett munkát kell folytatnunk, a már újonnan felállt FTC zRt. igazgatóságának vezetőivel. Köszönöm az FTC, valamint az FTC Zrt. elnökségének erőfeszítéseit - hiszen nehéz körülmények között is életben tartották a labdarúgó csapatot -, és a Fotex partnerségét.
> ...


Elkövették az első hibát: Berki maradt.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 23)

Tudtok erről valamit????Nem tudom,hogy friss e ez a hir mert nem volt dátumozva.Ma találltam.Ja és ki az a Foxi????????


Foxi az Ajaxban folytatja
Kethevoama Foxi, a Diósgyőr afrikai középpályása a szezon végén minden bizonnyal az A. F. C. Ajax Amsterdam csapatában folytatja. Egy évet töltött itt Miskolcon, és mivel a szerződése csak egy évre szól, ezért viszonylag olcsón megszerezhetik őt a hollandok (az Ajax).


----------



## filozófus (2008 Május 23)

Az nem az Újpestben van?
Amúgy nem mindegy? :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 23)

Szerintem kamu.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 23)

Megfőttünk Pakson, 2:2 lett.
Mostmár tényleg csak a Reac-ban bízhatunk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Megfőttünk Pakson, 2:2 lett.
> Mostmár tényleg csak a Reac-ban bízhatunk.



Ezzel kapcsolatban persze nem sok jót remélhetünk. Itt van ez a cikk, ebben megtudhatjátok miért:

*Szerencsétlen véletlen*





Ha én elvakult debreceni szurkoló lennék, alaposan bepöccennék. Először is saját csapatomra, amely képtelen volt felismerni, hogy éppen az év legkevésbé fontosnak tetsző meccse dönthet a bajnoki címről, és számtalan helyzetet elszórakozva csak 2–1-re győzött a Tatabánya ellen. De elvakult szurkolóként illik másban keresni a hibát, így gyorsan eljutnék a válogatottig. 

Igen, a válogatottig, amelynek új szakmai stábja és néhány új játékosa van. 

Mert ha én elvakult debreceni szurkoló lennék, csapatom bajnoki címe fölött érzett jogos aggodalmamban tennék mindenféle píárcáfolatra, s egy pillanatig sem hagynám megingatni magam abban a hitemben, hogy a válogatottat felügyelő MLSZ-t és a nagy rivális MTK-t a háttérből egyazon ember irányítja. Persze erre a rend, fegyelem, törvényesség, tudás szellemében még gondolni is szentségtörés, de elvakultságom ugye nem ismer határokat. Olyannyira nem, hogy rögvest feltenném magamnak a kérdést: vajon mi az ára annak, hogy az MTK utolsó ellenfelének, a REAC-nak eddig kevésbé ismert edzője lett a szövetségi kapitány segítője?

Sok mindenre lehet gondolni, de közepesen elvakultan én azért haragudnék, hogy a REAC – immár címeres mezbe öltözött – edzője egész héten távol lesz csapatától, s ez nem éppen a legideálisabb felkészülés. Nagyjából annyira ideális, mint amikor az első számú kapus hagyja ott klubját a válogatott kedvéért. Mert ha én elvakult debreceni szurkoló lennék, bizony alaposan megdöbbennék, hogy a kapitány éppen a REAC kapusát hívja meg majdhogynem egyedüliként az NB Ies mezőnyből, akinek csapata még beleszólhat a bajnoki cím eldöntésének kérdésébe. Főként mert beválogatását legfeljebb az indokolja, hogy legutóbbi öt bajnokiján akadt néhány bravúrja is a tizennyolc bekapott gól mellett, na de ne vesszünk el a részletekben. 

Ám mivel nem vagyok elvakult debreceni szurkoló, könnyedén visszafogom magam: bunda, lekenyerezés, miegymás nincs, csupán szerencsétlen véletlen, hogy a bajnoki hajrában – amikor tényleg minden apró részlet fontos – mindez ilyen furcsán alakult a REAC és a válogatott között. 

Kár, hogy a mai magyar futballvalóságban szerencsétlen véletlenek és ügyesen felépített háttérakciók között igen kicsi a különbség. Kun Zolt


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 24)

afca írta:


> Tudtok erről valamit????Nem tudom,hogy friss e ez a hir mert nem volt dátumozva.Ma találltam.Ja és ki az a Foxi????????
> 
> 
> Foxi az Ajaxban folytatja
> Kethevoama Foxi, a Diósgyőr afrikai középpályása a szezon végén minden bizonnyal az A. F. C. Ajax Amsterdam csapatában folytatja. Egy évet töltött itt Miskolcon, és mivel a szerződése csak egy évre szól, ezért viszonylag olcsón megszerezhetik őt a hollandok (az Ajax).


ő az <table class="sectionhead" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"> <tbody><tr><td style="text-align: left;">20 Foxi Kethevoama</td> <td style="text-align: right;"> Újpest FC



</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 




*Személyes adatai*

*Születési ideje: *1986-05-30
*Magasság : *172
*Súly : *68
*Nemzetiség : *közép-afrikai

*Élvonalbeli mérkőzései (gól)*

*47 (14)* 24 (6) 
*Korábbi klubjai*

USCA Bangui, ORB (mindkettő közép-afrikai köztársaságbeli), CO Medenín (tunéziai), Stade Akébé Libreville, FC 105 Libreville (mindkettő gaboni), *Diósgyőr (2006-07), Újpest (2007-)* 
*Válogatottság (gól)*

9 (KAF) (2) 
*Posztja*

középpályás


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 24)

ajaj , ez már rosszul kezdődik. Az eredmény nem számít csak a játék című szöveg már nagyon ismerősnek tűnik a magyar szurkolóknak:
"Erwin Koeman ma hivatalosan is bemutatkozik a magyar válogatott kispadján. Feladata nem egyszerű, hiszen az Eb-címvédő görögök ellen kell felkészítenie nemzeti csapatunkat. A hellének pár hónapja egyszer már jártak, és győztek is a Puskás Ferenc-stadionban, ám Koeman célja nem az, hogy visszavágjon az akkori vereségért. 
- Az első olyan meccsünk, amin számít majd a végeredmény, az a Dánia elleni Eb-selejtező lesz - mondta Koeman. - Egyelőre azt szeretném elérni, hogy a játékosaimnak mindig is legyen önbizalmuk, attól függetlenül, hogy ki az ellenfél. Igazából ezt várom a görögök elleni mérkőzésen is."


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 24)

Afca, meg tudod nézni a válogatott*unk* mai meccsét?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 24)

Amúgy jól elvagyok....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 24)

Szóval ma megvertük a görögöket 3:2re, Dzsudzsi egyenlített 1:1 nél egy bombagóllal. 
Az U19 pedig legyőzte a Portugálokat , ezzel kijutottak az EB re!
Gratula mindkét csapatnak!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, meg tudod nézni a válogatott*unk* mai meccsét?


 
Csak a texten néztem az eredményt.Hála istennek nyertünk.A Foxi hir kacsának minősült.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 25)

A Holland bajnokság év csapata.

Gomes (PSV)
Silva (Groningen/Ajax) , Marcellis (PSV), Salcido (PSV), De Cler (Feyenoord)
Simons (PSV); Afellay (PSV), Engelaar (Twente)
Holman (NEC), Huntelaar (Ajax), Sulejmani (Heerenveen)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 25)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Netherlands* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ukraine* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Dirk Kuyt </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>23 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas-Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>38 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ryan Babel </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 25)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Greece* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Balazs Dzsudzsak </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>46 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Roland Juhasz </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Krisztian Vadocz </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ioannis Amanatidis </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Nikos Liberopoulos </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Május 25)

Nádszeg-Trstice

A nádszegi szervezett futballbajnokság 1947 – ben kezdődött néhány odaadó nádszegi sportbarát jóvoltából. A szervezésben nagy érdemei voltak Juhos Ferencnek és Bugár Ferencnek, valamint Kelecsényi Imrének, aki 1946 – ban költözött Nádszegre. Szervezte a csapatot, melynek maga is tagja volt. Kezdetben a környékbeli falvakból közösen alkottak csapatot, mely vasárnaponként játszotta mérkőzéseit. Nem sokkal később, 1948 –ban már járási szintű futballbajnokság volt. Az 1950 – es évek elején már az ifjúsági csapat is bajnokságot játszott, amelyből fokozatosan feltöltődött a felnőtt csapat, és így nem volt már szükség a vendégjátékosokra.
A sportélet szervezéséből nagy részt vállaltak a községben működő tanítók.Természetesen rengeteg nehézséget kellett leküzdeni és megoldásokat keresni az adódott problémákra. A mérkőzésekre lovas kocsikkal, később teherautó platóján utaztak, majd a hatvanas években már autóbusszal. A szállítási feltételek javulásával egyenes arányban javult a csapatok teljesítménye is. Az 1960 – as évek végére az ifjúsági csapattal való törődésnek meg lett a gyümölcse, mert sikerült a felnőtt csapatot olyan játékosokkal feltölteni, akiknek köszönhetően az addig harmadik osztályból két év alatt a kerületi bajnokság I. B osztályába kerültek. Akkor az az esemény lázba hozta a sportbarátok népes táborát Nádszegen. Így az évek, évtizedek távlatából irigylésre méltó az akkori lelkesedés, mint a csapatok, mint a szurkolók részéről. 
Elismerés jár mindazoknak, akik akkor azt tették, amit úgy éreztek, hogy tenniük kell. Lehet, hogy e tömör visszaemlékezés felkeltette érdeklődésüket az elmúlt évek, évtizedek történései iránt. 
Községünkben a Sportszervezet keretein belül működik a diákcsapat, az ifjúsági csapat, a felnőtt csapat és alkalmanként – az öregfiúk csapata. Célunk, hogy minden szinten lehetőséget biztosítsunk a sportolni vágyók részére.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 26)

No most vált biztossá az ezüstérmünk. Az MTK győzött a REAC ellen. Sajna mostmár vége.
Nem baj indulunk az UEFA kupában és [email protected] az Ajaxot


----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)

pisti72 írta:


> No most vált biztossá az ezüstérmünk. Az MTK győzött a REAC ellen. Sajna mostmár vége.
> Nem baj indulunk az UEFA kupában és [email protected] az Ajaxot


 

SziaNe akard az Ajaxot ellenfélnekViszont nem bánnám.Legalább adná a TV.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 26)

afca írta:


> SziaNe akard az Ajaxot ellenfélnekViszont nem bánnám.Legalább adná a TV.



Szép lenne egy UEFA csoportkörbe jutás is.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)

Én már el sem hiszem,hogy ez a Ajax addig eljut.Marco van Basten mindent megkapott a vezetőségtől,de hogy mit kezd ezzel a szedett vedett gárdával nemtudom???


----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 26)

afca írta:


> Én már el sem hiszem,hogy ez a Ajax addig eljut.Marco van Basten mindent megkapott a vezetőségtől,de hogy mit kezd ezzel a szedett vedett gárdával nemtudom???


Davids eltakarodik, Huntelaar meg elhúz valami komolyabb helyre. Majd Kleuvert megváltja a világot


----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Davids eltakarodik, Huntelaar meg elhúz valami komolyabb helyre. Majd Kleuvert megváltja a világot


 

Davids elmegy az Alkmaar-ba van Gaal hivására.,,haragszik van Bastenra mert tavaly van Basten öregnek titulállta és nem hivta be az Oranje-ba,,.Huntelaar marad és mellé Sulejmanit akarják megszerezni.Kluivertnek esélye sincs az Ajaxba visszajönni.A Feyenoord akarja szerződtetni.Vegyék csak meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 26)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 26)

Afca vedd má le ezt a buzit, tök sok helyet foglal.
Vagy vedd kisebbre.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 26)

Bajnok a mötöká. Így ünneplik a 23. bajnoki címüket:


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

Jó rég nem írtak már ide...MU bl győztes...pedig a Chelsea jobban meg érdemelte volna... Terryt azért sajnálom, örökké ez fog az eszében járni...de hát ez van GO GUNNERS!!!


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

Grat nekük....1 kis külföldi foci, az Arsenal leigazolta Samir Nasrit! Szerintem jó igazolás, pont bele illik a játéka a csapat játékába, remélem még pár értékes játékos fog igazolni Wenger, jó lenne...GO GUNNERS!!!^^


----------



## afca (2008 Május 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca vedd má le ezt a buzit, tök sok helyet foglal.
> Vagy vedd kisebbre.


Most mit csinálljak???Nem jön le az istenért sem.Csak ha mindent törlök.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 27)

Sikerült.Az annya úri..tenit.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 27)

afca írta:


> Sikerült.Az annya úri..tenit.


:-D


----------



## dinner (2008 Május 28)

Éljen a barca!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 29)

A 2007/2008- as Magyar Kupa gyöztes :


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 29)

Érdemes megnézni,. De szép volt!!!
Jó szórakozást
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP2ARnFbqcg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoUEMJMLZ8&feature=related


----------



## afca (2008 Május 29)

Gratulálok nem semmi igy megalázni a Honvédot.Jó csapat a Loki.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 29)

afca írta:


> Gratulálok nem semmi igy megalázni a Honvédot.Jó csapat a Loki.


Kösz! Jók vagyunk tényleg, de meg kell hagyni a Kispest nagyon rossz napot fogott ki tegnap. Ott voltam én is, a helyszínen szurkoltam. Hatalmas ünneplés volt. Majdnem hazáig énekeltünk a buszban. Volt dínom-dánom ereszd el a hajam
Ez volt a MK-k történetének második legnagyobb gólarányú megnyerése.
A visszavágó formalitás (bár ha a Honvéd nyerne 8:1-re.....)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 29)

A visszavágóra már nem lessz motiváció a Honvéd részéről.Tét nélküli lessz a visszavágó.Nálunk mindenki erről beszél.A Dózsás haverjaim nem akartak hinni a szemüknek.A Cseh sport 1 élőben adta a meccset ha hiszed ha nem.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 29)

Bp.Honvéd-Debrecen

0-7


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 29)

afca írta:


> A visszavágóra már nem lessz motiváció a Honvéd részéről.Tét nélküli lessz a visszavágó.Nálunk mindenki erről beszél.A Dózsás haverjaim nem akartak hinni a szemüknek.A Cseh sport 1 élőben adta a meccset ha hiszed ha nem.



Látod, mióta elment Bearanek megtáltosodtunk. (á ez csak vicc)
Az hogy lehet? Nálunk sose adnak élőben cseh, vagy szlovák meccset. ( még felvételről sem)

Megmondhatod a Dózsás haverodnak, hogy felköthetik a gatyát szombaton .
Tényleg, gyere el a Lokinak szurkolni Debrecenbe! Ez lesz az utolsó bajnoki, megfoszthatjuk a dózsát a 3. helytől ezzel együtt az UEFA kupában való indulás jogától. Ha nyerünk a Győr lesz a harmadik!
Hajrá vidék!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Fülöp Márton az angol Sunderlandtól a holland PSV-hez szerződhet









Husztit Szabolcsot két német csapat, a Hamburg és a Borussia Dortmund is szívesen látná




Geráért sorban állnak az angol klubok. Legkitartóbb kérője a Fulham és a Bolton együttese.


Az Európa-bajnokságra készülő horvátok elleni cselek, védések, gólok a dicsőségnél is többet érhetnek. Elképzelhető, hogy éppen a mai találkozón nyújtott jó játék győzi majd meg az angol, a német és a holland klub(ok) vezetőit, érdemes szerződtetniük a kiszemelt magyar focistát. 

– Való igaz, hogy hamarosan döntenem kell a pályafutásom folytatásáról, de jelen pillanatban csak a szombati összecsapásra koncentrálok. Szeretnénk megismételni azt a teljesítményt, amellyel egy hete megvertük a görögöket – nyilatkozta a napokban a West Bromwich Albiont angol másodosztályú bajnoki címhez és élvonalbeli induláshoz segítő Gera Zoltán. 

Válogatottunk csapatkapitányát marasztalja a WBA, de szívesen látná soraiban a skót Celtic, a portugál Benfica, Angliából bejelentkezett érte a Wigan Athletic, az Aston Villa, a Middlesbrough, az Everton, valamint a két „leglelkesebb” kérő, a Bolton Wanderers és a Fulham. Huszti Szabolcs is roppant kapós. 

Német lapértesülések szerint jelenlegi együttese, a Hannover visszavonta 1,5 millió eurós (365 millió forintos) éves fizetésre tett ajánlatát, így valószínűleg a Bundesliga-negyedik Hamburgban vagy a tizenharmadik Borussia Dortmundban folytatja karrierjét a középpályás.

A holland bajnok PSV Eindhovennel hírbe hozott Fülöp Márton leszögezte: nincs benne nagyobb drukk csak azért, mert figyelik a játékát.

– Egyelőre nem tudom, hol folytatom a pályafutásomat, de nem is foglalkozom ezzel a kérdéssel. Csak a horvátok elleni mérkőzésre koncentrálok, utána elmegyek szabadságra, s majd nyáron eldől a sorsom. Egyébként sem hiszem, hogy egy futballista karrierjét túlságosan befolyásolná egyetlen meccs – nyilatkozta Fülöp, aki jelenleg az angol első osztályú Sunderland kapusa.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

3:1- re lezúztuk a lilákat. A lila majmot mutatták a tv-ben? (azt a felettem ülő srác hozta!)
A Győr 3 gólját is ex-debreceni játékosok szerezték: Böőr, Bajzát, Brnovic.
Gratula a Lokinak, szép volt fiúk! 
Az újpestnek megint a holtszezon maradt.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> 3:1- re lezúztuk a lilákat. A lila majmot mutatták a tv-ben? (azt a felettem ülő srác hozta!)
> A Győr 3 gólját is ex-debreceni játékosok szerezték: Böőr, Bajzát, Brnovic.
> Gratula a Lokinak, szép volt fiúk!
> Az újpestnek megint a holtszezon maradt.


 

Azt mondta a Dózsás haverom,hogy szinte biztos a győzelem a Loki ellen.Abban biztak,hogy a Loki a Honvéd ellen ellőtte az összes gólját.Mekkora baromság?Ezek szerint maradt 3 tartalékba.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Azt mondta a Dózsás haverom,hogy szinte biztos a győzelem a Loki ellen.Abban biztak,hogy a Loki a Honvéd ellen ellőtte az összes gólját.Mekkora baromság?Ezek szerint maradt 3 tartalékba.



Hosszú út a semmiért éjáéjáó....!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Hosszú út a semmiért éjáéjáó....!


Nofene még mindig a hatása alatt vagy barátom?


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Johnny Heitiga.Ő már az Atletico Madridé.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

*Koeman csak a védelemben változtatott, Huszti maradt a csatár.*


Erwin Koeman, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya kijelölte kezdőcsapatát a horvátok elleni szombat esti barátságos mérkőzésre.

A holland szakember csak a védelemben változtatott a múlt szombaton a görögök ellen győztes kezdő tizenegyén, igaz, ott három poszton is: Szélesi Zoltán helyett Bodnár László lesz a jobb, míg Lőw Zsolt helyett Bodor Boldizsár a bal hátvéd, míg Juhász Roland mellett ezúttal nem Vanczák Vilmos hanem Vaskó Tamás játszhat belső védőt.
Ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a középcsatár posztján ezúttal is Huszti Szabolcs, a Hannover középpályása kezd majd. Az Európa-bajnokságra készülő horvát nemzeti csapat elleni találkozó 20.30-kor kezdődik a Szusza Ferenc-stadionban.
*A magyar kezdőcsapat*: Fülöp Márton - Bodnár László, Vaskó Tamás, Juhász Roland, Bodor Boldizsár - Dárdai Pál, Vadócz Krisztián - Gera Zoltán, Hajnal Tamás, Dzsudzsák Balázs - Huszti Szabolcs.
*A horvátok várható kezdőcsapata:* Stipe Pletikosa - Vedran Corluka, Robert Kovac, Josip Simunic, Danijel Pranjic - Darijo Srna, Niko Kovac, Luka Modric, Niko Kranjcar - Mladen Petric, Ivica Olic.
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Gyengül az Ajax a Loki elleni uefa kupa meccsre


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Mért érzem azt,hogy a Horvátok ellen nyerni fogunk???????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Mért érzem azt,hogy a Horvátok ellen nyerni fogunk???????


Legyen igazad.
Én azt érzem 3 at kapunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Gyengül az Ajax a Loki elleni uefa kupa meccsre


 

Állitólag az EB után Van Basten társaságában akarják bemutatni az új szerzeményeket.

BESZÉLLTEK OLYANOKAT,HOGY CSAK KÉT hOLLAND LESSZ A CSAPATBAN.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Állitólag az EB után Van Basten társaságában akarják bemutatni az új szerzeményeket.
> 
> BESZÉLLTEK OLYANOKAT,HOGY CSAK KÉT hOLLAND LESSZ A CSAPATBAN.


Most hozta a FIFa a 6:5-+ös szabályt amit az uefa is elfogadott.
Hogy lesz ez így akkor?
Vagy gyorsan megkapják az állampolgárságot?


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Most hozta a FIFa a 6:5-+ös szabályt amit az uefa is elfogadott.
> Hogy lesz ez így akkor?
> Vagy gyorsan megkapják az állampolgárságot?


 

Gőzöm sincs.Nagy a titkolózás.Csak nehogy lebőgés legyen belőle.


----------



## dani142 (2008 Május 31)

érdekes lesz ez a 6+5ös szabály sztem lesz itt elég bonyodalom!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Gőzöm sincs.Nagy a titkolózás.Csak nehogy lebőgés legyen belőle.


Szerintem jövőre bajnok lesz az Ajax (vagy más csapat)
A PSV nél most nagy gáz van a szerb játékosügynök miatt. Feszínre jött a szar, ami nem sok jót ígér.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

A Soproni Liga végeredménye.

1. MTK Budapest 30 20 6 4 67-23 66 pont - bajnok
2. Debreceni VSC-TEVA 30 19 7 4 67-29 64
3. Győri ETO FC 30 16 10 4 64-35 58
4. Újpest FC 30 16 7 7 58-40 55
5. Fehérvár FC 29 16 3 10 45-31 51
6. Gabona Trans Kaposvár 29 13 9 7 45-38 48
7. Zalaegerszegi TE FC 29 13 7 9 54-36 46
8. Vasas 30 12 5 13 41-45 41
9. Budapest Honvéd 29 11 7 11 41-35 40
10. Nyíregyháza 30 11 7 12 34-37 40
11. Paksi FC 29 9 9 11 50-50 36
12. REAC 29 7 9 13 42-57 30
13. Diósgyőri VTK 30 5 13 12 43-63 28
14. BFC Siófok 29 6 8 15 32-45 26
---------------------------------------------------------------
15. Tatabánya 29 2 4 23 33-89 10 - már kiesett
16. FC Sopron 0 - kizárták

Az FC Sopront kizárták az első osztályból, de az addigi, ellene elért eredményeket a többi csapat megtartotta. Tavasszal az aktuális ellenfelek mérkőzés nélkül, automatikusan megkapták a győzelemért járó 3 pontot, 3-0-s gólkülönbséggel.
A versenykiírás értelmében azonos pontszám esetén előbb a több győzelem, majd a jobb gólkülönbség határozza meg a sorrendet.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem jövőre bajnok lesz az Ajax (vagy más csapat)
> A PSV nél most nagy gáz van a szerb játékosügynök miatt. Feszínre jött a szar, ami nem sok jót ígér.


 
A PSV-nél elindult a lavina.Ott bizony nagy bajok lehetnek.Gomes is az eligazolással fenyegetőzik.Ő pedig nagyon kell a PSV-nek.Jó pár meccset hozott nekik.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> A PSV-nél elindult a lavina.Ott bizony nagy bajok lehetnek.Gomes is az eligazolással fenyegetőzik.Ő pedig nagyon kell a PSV-nek.Jó pár meccset hozott nekik.


Nem baj, ősztől majd Dzsudzsi hozza a meccseket ....


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Ép most mondta be a Szlovák TV,hogy a Trnava-Slovan Bratislava ,,Nagyszombat-Szlovan Pozsony meccsen a rendőrök nembirják tartani a rendet.Vizágyúk és óriási rendőri készültség van Trnaván,,Nagyszombatban.Eddig 2.5 millió koronába került a rendőri készültség.

Ilyennek nem szabadna megtörténni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Ép most mondta be a Szlovák TV,hogy a Trnava-Slovan Bratislava ,,Nagyszombat-Szlovan Pozsony meccsen a rendőrök nembirják tartani a rendet.Vizágyúk és óriási rendőri készültség van Trnaván,,Nagyszombatban.Eddig 2.5 millió koronába került a rendőri készültség.
> 
> Ilyennek nem szabadna megtörténni.


Küldjé majd youtube-os linket róla !
Ez olyan lehet nálatok, mint nálunk az uppe-fradi?
Ott is amatör a rendőrség?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Melyik szlovák csapat fog indulni az uefa kupában?


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Küldjé majd youtube-os linket róla !
> Ez olyan lehet nálatok, mint nálunk az uppe-fradi?
> Ott is amatör a rendőrség?


A rendőrség az amatőrHol lehet talállni You Tubos linkeket??????


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Egyenlőre igy áll a táblázat.

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="90%" align=center bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">1</TD><TD class=text_table>Artmedia</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>81</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">2</TD><TD class=text_table>Žilina</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>70</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">3</TD><TD class=text_table>Nitra</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>54</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">4</TD><TD class=text_table>Trnava</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>52</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">5</TD><TD class=text_table>Slovan</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>48</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">6</TD><TD class=text_table>Kosice</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>33</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>45</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">7</TD><TD class=text_table>Ružomberok</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>43</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">8</TD><TD class=text_table>B. Bystrica</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>33</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>39</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">9</TD><TD class=text_table>Dubnica</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>33</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">10</TD><TD class=text_table>Senec</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>27</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">11</TD><TD class=text_table>Z. Moravce</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>25</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f0f0f0><TD class=text_order align=right width="12%">12</TD><TD class=text_table>Trenčín</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>32</TD><TD class=text_table align=right>16</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> A rendőrség az amatőrHol lehet talállni You Tubos linkeket??????



Hát a youtube-on
Ha valaki felrakja a videót az attackról.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

A hülye haverom meg azt mondta, hogy az artmedia lecsúszott középcsapattá, mert a maffiózó tulajuk lebukott és így nincsen lóvé!
Hogy beszoptam


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Akkor a Zólyom megy az uefa kupába?
A kupagyőztes ki?


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> A hülye haverom meg azt mondta, hogy az artmedia lecsúszott középcsapattá, mert a maffiózó tulajuk lebukott és így nincsen lóvé!
> Hogy beszoptam


 

Az Artmediánál van pénz.Kb 85 millió koronás az évi költségvetésük.

Artmedia Bratislava vagy másnéven Petržalka----Ligetfalu.Pozsony egyik városnegyede.Rengeteg a magyar.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Akkor a Zólyom megy az uefa kupába?
> A kupagyőztes ki?


 

Rosszul forditottadZsolna megy az UEFA kupába. A Slota csapata.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

A kupagyőztes az Artmedia.Igy a vesztes Spartak Trnava indulhat helyette mivel az Artmedia megnyerte a bajnokságot.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Az Artmediánál van pénz.Kb 85 millió koronás az évi költségvetésük.
> 
> Artmedia Bratislava vagy másnéven Petržalka----Ligetfalu.Pozsony egyik városnegyede.Rengeteg a magyar.


Ne hülyékedj már, 85 millió még euróból se sok egy profi klubnak.
Különben kb. annyi a Lokié is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Rosszul forditottadZsolna megy az UEFA kupába. A Slota csapata.


 A mocsok féreg!
Azt tervezzük ha lesz a Lokinak meccse Szlovákiában kimegyünk szurkolni.
Slota csapata ellen külön öröm lenne!


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Ne hülyékedj már, 85 millió még euróból se sok egy profi klubnak.
> Különben kb. annyi a Lokié is.


 
Hát nálunk ennyi van.De úgy látszik erre a bajnokságra ez is elég.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Hát nálunk ennyi van.De úgy látszik erre a bajnokságra ez is elég.


Nekünk is majdnem elég lett, de elqrtuk


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> A mocsok féreg!
> Azt tervezzük ha lesz a Lokinak meccse Szlovákiában kimegyünk szurkolni.
> Slota csapata ellen külön öröm lenne!


 
Ha összefuttok a Zsolnával jobb lessz óvatosnak lenni.Mármint a szurkolóitól,,hazai pályán,,.Szerintem ha összefutnátok Debrecenbe nem talállnál Zsolna szurkolót.Ez van.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Ha összefuttok a Zsolnával jobb lessz óvatosnak lenni.Mármint a szurkolóitól,,hazai pályán,,.Szerintem ha összefutnátok Debrecenbe nem talállnál Zsolna szurkolót.Ez van.


Emlékszem még a magyarverésre a slovan meccsen. Az se volt semmi.
Persze szervezetten mennénk, aztán a többit a Jóistenre bízzuk...


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

*Ma döntenek: Másodszor is napirendre került a DAC és az FC Senec fúziója.*


A DAC jelenlegi vezetésének tudta nélkül készül(t) megszabadulni a fociklub részvényeitől a dunaszerdahelyi önkormányzat, a több mint százéves egyesület egyedüli tulajdonosa. 

Hétfő délutánra rendkívüli képviselő-testületi ülést hívtak össze, amelyen értesüléseink szerint egyetlen napirendi pontként a klubeladás terve szerepel. 
A rendkívüli ülés összehívása meglepetésként érte a Patasi Ferenc irányításával működő elnökséget, mely csupán néhány hónapja vezeti a klubot. A vezérkar tagjai vasárnap koradélután megbeszélést folytattak Pázmány Péter dunaszerdahelyi polgármesterrel, aki érdeklődésükre megerősítette, hogy a képviselők egy csoportja szorgalmazza a klub eladását. 
A DAC jelenlegi vezetői közül az egyik öngyilkossági kísérletnek nevezte a próbálkozást. 
Értesüléseink szerint a DAC-részvényeket a vezetésből nemrég önként távozott Antal Barnabás által közvetített, arab üzletemberekből verbuválódott befektető csoport szeretné megvásárolni. Mint az köztudott, az előző időszakban iráni tulajdonosa is volt a DAC-nak, ám a perzsák csakhamar felszívódtak, ezt követően újra a város költségvetéséből finanszírozzák az egykor szebb napokat megélt klub működését. 
A klub honlapján megjelent tájékoztatás szerint az FC Senec Rt. kérvényét tárgyalják meg a képviselők, melyben többek között az az elképzelés szerepel, hogy a két klub, a szenci és a dunaszerdahelyi, fuzionálna és az egyesülést követően az új klub DAC Dunajská Streda név alatt ősztől a Corgoň Ligában szerepelne. A csapat a hazai bajnoki találkozókat a DAC-stadionban rendezné meg. A szenciek évi 84 millió korona támogatást ígérnek. Ugyanakkor igényt tartanak az önkormányzat által eddig folyósított 11 millió koronára is. A javaslatban szerepel, hogy az új klub 50 évig bérmentve igénybe veheti a DAC-stadiont és a sikabonyi edzőpályákat. A beruházó ugyancsak fél évszázadra szavatolja a DAC indulási jogát a szlovák felsőházban, vagy a második vonalban. Mivel a felsőházban közreműködő együttesek stadionjainak villanyvilágítással kell rendelkezniük, ezért a szükséges infrastruktúra kialakításához szükséges 10 millió koronás beruházást felesben a beruházók és a városi önkormányzat pénzeszközeiből kívánják megvalósítani. 
A harminchét DAC-részvényből az érdeklődők első körben 34-et szeretnének megvásárolni. 
A csapat a hazai bajnoki találkozókat a DAC-stadionban rendezné meg. A szenciek évi 84 millió korona támogatást ígérnek. Ugyanakkor igényt tartanak az önkormányzat által eddig folyósított 11 millió koronára is. 
Az FC Senec elnökségét a cégbírósági bejegyzés alapján a bécsi lakhellyel rendelkező Khashayar Mohseni elnök és a dunaszerdahelyi Antal Barnabás elnökségi tag alkotja
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ha ez sikerül a DAC Dunaszerdahely újra első ligás lenne.Istenem de szép is volna.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Emlékszem még a magyarverésre a slovan meccsen. Az se volt semmi.
> Persze szervezetten mennénk, aztán a többit a Jóistenre bízzuk...


 

Amit most irni fogok lehet nem fog tetszeni .

A Slovan elleni ,,magyarverés,,-nek komoly előzményei voltak.Nem azt mondom,hogy igy volt helyes de autókat meg éttermeket összetörnimagyar lakta vidéken szerintem hülyeség.Na de igaz ami igaz a politikának is nagy szerepe volt az egészben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Amit most irni fogok lehet nem fog tetszeni .
> 
> A Slovan elleni ,,magyarverés,,-nek komoly előzményei voltak.Nem azt mondom,hogy igy volt helyes de autókat meg éttermeket összetörnimagyar lakta vidéken szerintem hülyeség.Na de igaz ami igaz a politikának is nagy szerepe volt az egészben.


Oké hagyjuk ezt, mert filozófus kolléga megínt megsértődik egy pár hétre (most is hol van?) .

Ez egy youtube-os link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFwQb9kbIs8


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

Már rég hallottam felőle.Lehet,hogy átpártolt a Lilákhoz és nevet válltoztatott???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

A DAC integráltól egyébként elhozunk egy tehetségesnek mondott fiatal gyereket. A nevére nem emléxem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Már rég hallottam felőle.Lehet,hogy átpártolt a Lilákhoz és nevet válltoztatott???


Nem hinném, amilyen elvakult fradista.
Bár unalmas lehet a 3. évad a keleti csoportban. (mi is tudjuk milyen az sajnos, de ez már a múlt)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

A DAC Integrál az Győri csapat.A DAC Dunaszerdahely Szkukalek Igor egykori Fradi játékos anyaeggyesülete.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem hinném, amilyen elvakult fradista.
> Bár unalmas lehet a 3. évad a keleti csoportban. (mi is tudjuk milyen az sajnos, de ez már a múlt)


 

Szerintem nem fog örülni,hogy szivatgassuk.De valahogy csak túlteszi rajta magát.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> A DAC Integrál az Győri csapat.A DAC Dunaszerdahely Szkukalek Igor egykori Fradi játékos anyaeggyesülete.


Akkor kevertem a szezont a fazonnal


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Akkor kevertem a szezont a fazonnal


 
Ennél nagyobb baj sose legyen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Küldöm a dózsás haverjaidnak szerdahelyre:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Válogatott meccset tudod nézni?
Különben melyik csatorna adja?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

A magyar sport1.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Válogatott meccset tudod nézni?
> Különben melyik csatorna adja?


 
Én a Cseh sport1,Galaxi Sport,Eurosport és az Eurosport2 tudom nézni.Na meg az összes Digi csatornát.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Most kapcsoltam be, majdnem teltház a milkában.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Most kapcsoltam be, majdnem teltház a milkában.


Ezt légyszi forditsd le


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

Na csákány, most nézem a meccset. Remélem jó játék lesz, Dzsudzsi góllal.
Majd megírom a végén


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Május 31)

afca írta:


> Ezt légyszi forditsd le


Az újpesti stadiont hívjuk milkának, mert lila


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 1)

Jól játszottunk,a bíró is velünk volt most. 
A döntetlen igazságosnak mondható. Remélem kitart a lendület a selejtezőkre is.


----------



## dmakra (2008 Június 1)

Hello!
Az Eb hangulatát még izgalmasabbá tévő tipp-kört lehet alakítani a neten!
A honlap: www.kicktipp.de német, de több nyelven is elérhető és ingyenes!
Egy jó játék amiben megtippelhetitek a meccsek végeredményeit és izgulhattok a csapatokért!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 1)

Teganapi meccsen negyedórás csenddel tiltakoztak az ultráink a rendőri brutalitás ellen. A szerdai kupadöntőről hazafelé menet összevertek egy lokistát a különvonaton. A bűne az volt, hogy előrement szólni, mert kialudtak a lámpák a büfékocsiban. A rendőrök elkapták és a sötétben összeverték szerencsétlen srácot (ő egyedül volt!).
Az őszi nyíregyházi meccs előtt történt rendőrattack során előállított szurkoló , aki állítólag megdobta a lovasrendőrt miután az betört a tömegbe és kardlapozni kezdett 1 év letöltendő börtönbüntetésre ítélték.Arról nincs szó, hogy a vizsgálat alapján bizonyítottan szakszerűtlenül intézkedő rendőrök milyen büntetést kaptak. 
Inkább a bűnözők ellen kellene ilyen szigorral fellépniük!

Az alábbi link erről emlékezik meg (Filozófus kollégának is ajánlom, ha végre előkerül)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvALynBvXwg


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 1)

Íme már a retek klub is foglalkozik vele:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA9pc8NB0kA


----------



## afca (2008 Június 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Teganapi meccsen negyedórás csenddel tiltakoztak az ultráink a rendőri brutalitás ellen. A szerdai kupadöntőről hazafelé menet összevertek egy lokistát a különvonaton. A bűne az volt, hogy előrement szólni, mert kialudtak a lámpák a büfékocsiban. A rendőrök elkapták és a sötétben összeverték szerencsétlen srácot (ő egyedül volt!).
> Az őszi nyíregyházi meccs előtt történt rendőrattack során előállított szurkoló , aki állítólag megdobta a lovasrendőrt miután az betört a tömegbe és kardlapozni kezdett 1 év letöltendő börtönbüntetésre ítélték.Arról nincs szó, hogy a vizsgálat alapján bizonyítottan szakszerűtlenül intézkedő rendőrök milyen büntetést kaptak.
> Inkább a bűnözők ellen kellene ilyen szigorral fellépniük!
> 
> Lehet az egyenruha hatalmazza fel őket?Az MTV ostrománál miért nem volt ilyen nagy pofájuk???Tanultak volna tisztességes szakmát.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 2)

Majdnem bejött a megérzésem.1-1 sem rossz eredmény.Lehet mégis tud valamit Koeman???


----------



## afca (2008 Június 2)

Pisti nézd mit találltam


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 2)

afca írta:


> Pisti nézd mit találltam


wow, jó anyag!

Bevállalnámkiss


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 2)

afca írta:


> Majdnem bejött a megérzésem.1-1 sem rossz eredmény.Lehet mégis tud valamit Koeman???



Majd a dán meccs után is ezt mondjuk


----------



## afca (2008 Június 3)

PSV hírem is van. Az NRC-ben (a legigényesebb holland napilap) cikk jelent meg a klubról. Furcsa dolgok történtek ott az utóbbi években. Stan Valckx technikai igazgatónak nem tudtak akkora fizetést adni, mint amennyit akart, így szerződésébe bevették, hogy az eladott játékosok árának 5%-a az övé lesz. Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy technikai igazgató, akinek feladata, hogy minél jobb játékosok legyenek a keretben, abban volt érdekelt, hogy eladja a legjobbakat. Kb. €1,5 milliót keresett így. A híres ügynök, Lemics, ezalatt €10-15 milliót kapott a PSV-től közvetítési díjként. Pénzt kapott a belga Simons leszerződtetése után is, bár ahhoz semmi köze nem volt. 
Az új edző, Stevens még bízik abban, hogy Gomes marad, de ennek esélye kicsi. ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## afca (2008 Június 3)

Az Újpest sem indul az Intertotó Kupában.

*A labdarúgó Soproni Ligában negyedik helyen végzett Újpest sem vállalja az Intertotó Kupás szereplést - erről a klub hivatalos honlapja számolt be.*
"Az Újpest FC vezetése úgy ítélte meg, hogy a felkészülési idő korlátozottsága miatt szakmailag nem vállalható egy olyan csapat nevezése, amely méltóképpen képviseli a magyar futballt az Intertotó Kupában, ezért átengedi a részvételi lehetőséget más klubnak" - áll a közleményben.

Az eredeti elképzelések szerint a Ligakupa-győztese, azaz az FC Fehérvár indulhatott volna a sorozatban, ám az együttes vezetői úgy döntöttek, nem élnek a lehetőséggel. 

A "majdani" magyar induló kazah ellenféllel kezd, a nyitó kör első felvonását június 21-22-én, a visszavágókat egy héttel később, 28-án és 29-én rendezik.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 3)

Labdarúgó NB II: szurkolói rendbontások a Baktalórántháza-Ferencváros meccsen .

*Rendbontások miatt két embert előállított a rendőrség a Baktalórántháza-Ferencváros NB II-es labdarúgó-mérkőzésen, egy szurkolót pedig a mentők szállítottak kórházba súlyos sérüléssel - közölte a Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei főkapitányság sajtószóvivője hétfőn az MTI-vel.*
A vasárnapi bajnoki találkozón a súlyosan sérült néző egy általa előidézet baleset során sebesült meg, miután felkapaszkodott a lelátót és a játékteret elválasztó rácsra, ami felhasította a kezét - mondta Fülöp Gergely.

A főhadnagy tájékoztatása szerint az egyik előállított, egy szabolcsi férfi a vendégszektorban a kerítést rángatta és rugdosta, ezért garázdaság miatt szabálysértési őrizetbe vették. 

A szóvivő hozzátette: az előállítás során egy másik férfi megpróbálta megakadályozni, hogy társát beültessék a rendőrautóba, majd nem volt hajlandó igazolni magát. Végül őt is előállították és gyorsított eljárásban húszezer forint pénzbírságot szabtak ki rá.

A szabálysértési őrizetbe került embert bíróság elé állítják.

A labdarúgó-mérkőzést a szakértői bizottság nem minősítette kiemelt kockázatúnak, ezért a rendőrség csak a baktalórántházi sporttelep külső biztosítását látta el, a meccs alatti rendbontások miatt - az előállításokat kivéve - többször a biztonsági emberek léptek fel a szurkolókkal szemben.
MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 3)

A Honvéd indul az intertotóban. 3 meccset kell nyerniük, hogy továbbmehessenek az UEFaA kupába. 55 csapat 11 UEAFA kupás helyért küzd, az első ellenfelük a Kazahsztányi FC Kazany csapata lesz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 3)

Íme a vonatveréses vizsgálat eredménye. Egy nagy semmi:
"Közlemény belső vizsgálat eredményéről! (Debreceni Rk.)
2008.06.03. kedd 14:31






A Debreceni Rendőrkapitányság Vezetője soron kívüli vizsgálatot rendelt el a 2008. május 30-án az egyik internetes honlapra felkerült 2008. május 31-én 15.00-17.00 óra között a debreceni Oláh Gábor utcai Stadionban megrendezett DVSC-TEVA-Újpest FC labdarúgómérkőzés első 15 percére meghirdetett és ott történt „Csend” demonstrációt megelőző, illetve a tiltakozást kiváltó események vonatkozásában.

A szurkolók szerint 2008. május 28-án Budapest Honvéd- DVSC-TEVA labdarúgó mérkőzésről hazajövő szurkolók közül a vonaton egy fő „rendőri túlkapás” áldozata lett.

Az indított belső vizsgálat lezárását követően, a vizsgálat eredményéről a mai napon Dr. Sóvágó Sándor r. alezredes, kapitányságvezető úr tájékoztatta a sajtó megjelent képviselőit. 

*A vizsgálat során megállapítást nyert, hogy a Budapestről Debrecenbe tartó vonaton műszaki meghibásodás következtében nem működött a világítás. Az utazás során egy ittas személy a jegyvizsgálóval kiabálni kezdett, ekkor kollégánk felszólította, hogy térjen vissza a szurkolók részére fenntartott vagonba.*
*Az internetes hírportálon jelzett bántalmazás ténye a belső vizsgálat során nem került megállapításra.* A keletkezett iratanyagot – tekintettel arra, hogy a szurkolók részéről bántalmazásra utaló körülmény merült fel - a mai nap folyamán megküldjük a Debreceni Nyomozó Ügyészség részére további vizsgálat lefolytatása céljából.
Az üggyel összefüggésben a Debreceni Rendőrkapitányságra feljelentés nem érkezett.
Dr. Szőke Bernadett r. hdgy "


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 3)

afca írta:


> PSV hírem is van. Az NRC-ben (a legigényesebb holland napilap) cikk jelent meg a klubról. Furcsa dolgok történtek ott az utóbbi években. Stan Valckx technikai igazgatónak nem tudtak akkora fizetést adni, mint amennyit akart, így szerződésébe bevették, hogy az eladott játékosok árának 5%-a az övé lesz. Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy technikai igazgató, akinek feladata, hogy minél jobb játékosok legyenek a keretben, abban volt érdekelt, hogy eladja a legjobbakat. Kb. €1,5 milliót keresett így. A híres ügynök, Lemics, ezalatt €10-15 milliót kapott a PSV-től közvetítési díjként. Pénzt kapott a belga Simons leszerződtetése után is, bár ahhoz semmi köze nem volt.
> Az új edző, Stevens még bízik abban, hogy Gomes marad, de ennek esélye kicsi. ajaxhirek.nl



Gomest sokan akarják megtartani, de ő a másik oldalon, Lemics oldalán áll. Ha az elnök kirúgja Lemicset, viszi magával a kulcsjátékosokat is valamilyen úton módon. Úgy tudom többek között a szerbeknek is ő a menedzsere.
Olyan ott most a helyzet, mint az almánál amelyik belülről kezdett elrohadni.
Ázért mondam, hogy jövőre szerintem a PSV vel nem kell számolnotok mint bajnokesélyes. Bár lehet hogy meg fogják tudni oldani a helyzetet.


----------



## dibiagio28 (2008 Június 3)

nade akkor az olimpiai arany az még sokat szamitott!!! de a friss hir: cannavaro kidolt! nem lesz ott az eb-n...
na ti kinek szurkoltok? forza italia


----------



## afca (2008 Június 4)

dibiagio28 írta:


> nade akkor az olimpiai arany az még sokat szamitott!!! de a friss hir: cannavaro kidolt! nem lesz ott az eb-n...
> na ti kinek szurkoltok? forza italia


 

Micsoda kérdés  Hollandia


----------



## lampard (2008 Június 4)

A vonatveréses ügyhöz, azt írod Pisti72, hogy egy nagy semmi. 
Mi van, ha tényleg nem történt verés, és akkor ez van. Csak akkor lenne valami, ha akármi történt is, mindenképp kikiáltanák a rendőrt bűnösnek?


----------



## lampard (2008 Június 4)

Én is úgy érzem, hogy a Chelsea jobban megérdemelte volna a BL győzelmet.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 4)

Szerintem mindkét csapat megérdemelte volna.De ha az egész BL szezont vesszük figyelembe, akkor a MU abszolút megérdemelte.
Viszont a döntőben nem az számít, hogy ki érdemli meg, hanem, hogy ki lő nyer, és a MU nyert, mert jobban lőtték a tiziket. Ennyi.

Terryt nagyon sajnálom!De előfordul ilyen mással is, ugye emlékszünk..Továbbra is szeretjük!Sőt, még jobban.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 4)

Látom fiúk, hiányoztam.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 4)

El voltam foglalva.Tanfolyamon voltam, közben meg Giro d'Italia volt.Szóval nem sok időm volt fórumozgatni. :rolling eyes:


----------



## kissavoy (2008 Június 5)

Lehet még aranycsapat.


----------



## kissavoy (2008 Június 5)

Off. Imádom ezt a forumot.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 5)

filozófus írta:


> Látom fiúk, hiányoztam.


 
Szervusz barátom.Látom még nem szólltál hozzá a neked összehodott Fradi cikkekhez


----------



## afca (2008 Június 5)

A PSV €10 millióért eladta Farfant a Schalke 04-nek.
------------------------------------------------------

Úgylátszik megindult az invázió.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 5)

Jó napot! Itt a kupagyőztes:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 5)

afca írta:


> Szervusz barátom.Látom még nem szólltál hozzá a neked összehodott Fradi cikkekhez


Elolvastam azokat, de nem akartam hozzászólni, most már nem is emlékszem, mik voltak.
Az utóbbi 1 hónapban nem sokat foglalkoztam a Fradival, volt más is, ami számomra fontos volt.Meg aztán vége a szezonnak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó napot! Itt a kupagyőztes:


így teljes


----------



## afca (2008 Június 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó napot! Itt a kupagyőztes:


 

Gratulálok.Láttam a meccset.A Cseh Sport1 közvetitette.0-1-ről kellett forditanotok.
Viszon igy is a Honvéd indulhat az UEFA-ban.Mivel tiétek a második hely is.Jól mondom????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 6)

Költözik a Fradi?

Elköltözteti az angol tulajdonos az FTC labdarúgócsapatát? Úgy tudjuk, előfordulhat, hogy a Fradi új stadionját nem a jelenlegi helyére, hanem a Könyves Kálmán körút túloldalán lévő buszpályaudvar mögé, az Üllői úton lévő Bolyai János katonai főiskola területére építik. A távolság alig 300 méter a mostani stadiontól.






A Ferencváros jelenleg az Üllői út–Könyves Kálmán körút sarkán található létesítményben játszik, az újat innen 300 méterre építenék fel, miután a Bolyai főiskola egy részét lebontják


Évek óta húzódó sikertelen pályázatok után a magyar állam idén februárban értékesítette az FTC Üllői úti ingatlanját. Kevin McCabe (59) cégének 8 milliárd forintjába került a 8 hektáros terület és a futballcsapat megvásárlása. A pályázati kiírás szerint a győztesnek 25 évig kell helyet biztosítani a Fradi számára, és vagy fel kell újítania a mostani stadiont, vagy újat kell építenie. A Sheffield United tulajdonosa többször nyilatkozta, hogy az elképzeléseiben egy új létesítmény kivitelezése szerepel. Arról azonban senki sem beszél, hogy vannak-e már tervek, s ha igen, hol készül el a pálya.

Információink szerint szóba került, s már néhányszor az elnökségi üléseken is említést tettek arról, hogy a jelenlegi stadiont nem bontják el, amíg az új fel nem épül. Úgy tudjuk, hogy a mostani stadionnal szemben lévő buszpályaudvar mögötti, a Zrínyi Miklós Nemzetvédelmi Egyetem műszaki karának több mint 10 hektárjából foglalna el 3 hektárnyi területet az új pálya.

Lapunk értesülését alátámasztja az is, hogy Szekeres Imre honvédelmi miniszter 2007 őszén arról beszélt a Bolyai diákjainak az évnyitón: a következő tanévben már a Hungária körúti HM-létesítményekben tanulhatnak tovább, mivel Bolyai katonai kollégiumot eladják. A Blikk természetesen megkereste Rieb Györgyöt, az FTC elnökét, de sem ő, sem a pályázatnyertes Esplanade vezetői nem nyilatkoztak a stadionkérdésről. Úgy tudjuk, ha valóban elköltözik a Fradi, az angolok a nagyobb érdeklődést kihasználva olyan létesítményt építenének, amelyben több szakosztály, elsősorban a csapatsportok is otthonra lelnének.

P. N.


*Olimpiai helyszín volt*

Nem először merül fel, hogy a Bolyai területén sportlétesítményt építenének. Amennyiben Budapest pályázott volna, és elnyeri a 2012-es olimpia rendezési jogát, a területre szintén építettek volna olyan létesítményt, amelyben az ötkarikás játékok egyes versenyeit rendezik.


Blikk.
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## baupexim1 (2008 Június 6)

sziasztok...
Forza Italia

Elkalapáljuk a franciákat,levágjuk a gall kakast és chianti-s gallkakas pörkölt lesz ebédre))


----------



## afca (2008 Június 6)

baupexim1 írta:


> sziasztok...
> Forza Italia
> 
> Elkalapáljuk a franciákat,levágjuk a gall kakast és chianti-s gallkakas pörkölt lesz ebédre))


 

Én azt hiszem a Hollandokat sem győzik le az Olaszok.De legyen igazad.


----------



## kkobi (2008 Június 6)

Holnap indul a foci EB! Osztrák leégés, német győzelem!!!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 6)

Nos, én a latin országok csapatainak drukkolok(az angolok hiányában).Spanyol, portugál, olasz.De a többieket sem vetem meg. 
Aminek viszont nem örülnék, ha Románia vagy No., nyerne.De szurkolni pl. a horvátoknak, svédeknek, oroszoknak nem fogok, kivéve, ha a fent említett latin válogatottaknak ez érdeke.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 6)

afca írta:


> Gratulálok.Láttam a meccset.A Cseh Sport1 közvetitette.0-1-ről kellett forditanotok.
> Viszon igy is a Honvéd indulhat az UEFA-ban.Mivel tiétek a második hely is.Jól mondom????



Nem a Győr indul, mivel ebben az estben a bajnoki 3. indul. A Uppe ezért szívott nálunk ekkorát.



A Bolyain voltam katona (már 12 éve , el sem hiszem!!!!)


----------



## afca (2008 Június 7)

Kialakult az Amsterdam Tournament programja. Résztvevők: Ajax, Arsenal, Sevilla, Inter Milan.
<TABLE id=table4 style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #800000; FONT-FAMILY: Arial" width="49%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=221>*Augusztus 8, péntek:*</TD><TD width=120>19:00</TD><TD>Inter Milan - Sevilla</TD></TR><TR><TD width=221> </TD><TD width=120>21:15</TD><TD>Ajax - Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD width=221>*Augusztus 9, szombat:*</TD><TD width=120>19:00</TD><TD>Arsenal - Sevilla</TD></TR><TR><TD width=221> </TD><TD width=120>21:15</TD><TD>Ajax - Inter Milan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Sok régi ismerős tér vissza az Arénába. De Mul, Escude (Sevilla), Ibrahimovics, Chivu, Maxwell (Inter)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 8)

UEFA 1. csoportkör, lehetséges ellenfeleink a jobb oldalon:

<table class="MsoTableGrid" style="border: medium none ; border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td style="border: 1pt solid windowtext; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
*Kiemeltek*</pre></td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
*koefficiens pont*</pre></td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
*Nem kiemeltek*</pre></td> <td style="border-style: solid solid solid none; border-color: windowtext windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: 1pt 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
*koefficiens pont*</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Austria Wien</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
osztrák 31.840</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
FC Zestafoni </pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
grúz 1.925</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Hertha BSC</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
német 27.078</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Tbilisi </pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
grúz 1.925</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
*DVSC*</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
*magyar 10.960*</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
FC Vaduz</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
liechtensteini 1.815</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
FC Salzburg</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
osztrák 10.840</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
MTZ-Ripo Minsk</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
fehérorosz 1.760</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
AC Bellinzona</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
svájci 7.993</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
FC Gomel </pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
fehérorosz 1.760</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Legia Warsaw</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
lengyel 4.973</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Khazar Lenkoran</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
azerbajdzsáni 1.265</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
MSK Zilina</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
szlovák 4.070</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Olimpik Baku </pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
azerbajdzsáni 1.265</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Spartak Trnava</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
szlovák 4.070</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Ararat Yerevan</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
örmény 1.210</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Lech Poznan</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
lengyel 3.973</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Banants Yerevan</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
örmény 1.210</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
ETO FC Győr</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
magyar 3.960</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Tobol Kustanai</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
kazah 0.852</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Nistru Otaci</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
moldáv 2.475</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Shakhtyor Karaganda</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
kazah 0.852</pre></td></tr> <tr> <td style="border-style: none solid solid; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext; border-width: medium 1pt 1pt; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 95.25pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="127">
Dacia Chisinau</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 108pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="144">
moldáv 2.475</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 126pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="168">
Juvenes Dogana</pre></td> <td style="border-style: none solid solid none; border-color: rgb(236, 233, 216) windowtext windowtext rgb(236, 233, 216); border-width: medium 1pt 1pt medium; padding: 0cm 5.4pt; width: 131.35pt; background-color: transparent;" valign="top" width="175">
san marinoi 0.082</pre></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)

Szia Pisti.

Ez most,hogy is van?A ti első ellenfeletek a Vaduz?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)

*Hollandia*

Hollandia kerete a 2008-<WBR>as foci Eb-<WBR>n.
<TABLE align=center><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD align=middle><!-- Adserver zone (write):44194--><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(44194,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=44194&ord=t0He0Si6Oy3Dk7Mh9A&re=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.hu%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dajax%2Bamsterdam%2B2008%26hl%3Dhu%26lr%3Dlang_hu%26sa%3D2" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><!-- Adserver zone (write): 46184, Adnetwork_dupla_boon --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(46184,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=46184&ord=t0He0Si6Oy3Dk7Mh9A&re=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.hu%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dajax%2Bamsterdam%2B2008%26hl%3Dhu%26lr%3Dlang_hu%26sa%3D2" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Kapusok
*1 Edwin van der Sar (Manchester United)
13 Henk Timmer (Feyenoord)
16 Maarten Stekelenburg (Ajax Amsterdam)
*Védők
*2 André Ooijer (Blackburn Rovers)
3 Johnny Heitinga (Ajax Amsterdam)
4 Joris Mathijsen (Hamburger SV) 
5 Giovanni van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord)
12 Mario Melchiot (Wigan Athletic)
14 Wilfred Bouma (Aston Villa)
15 Tim de Cler (Feyenoord)
21 Khalid Boulahrouz (Sevilla)
*Középpályások
*6 Demy de Zeeuw (AZ Alkmaar)
8 Orlando Engelaar (Twente Enschede)
10 Wesley Sneijder (Real Madrid)
11 Arjen Robben (Real Madrid)
17 Nigel de Jong (Hamburger SV)
20 Ibrahim Afellay (PSV Eindhoven)
23 Rafael van der Vaart (Hamburger SV)
*Támadók
*7 Robin van Persie (Arsenal)
9 Ruud van Nistelrooy (Real Madrid)
18 Dirk Kuyt (FC Liverpool)
19 Klaas-<WBR>Jan Huntelaar (Ajax Amsterdam)
22 Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink (Celtic Glasgow)
*Szövetségi kapitány: * Marco van Basten.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)

http://www.iffhs.de/?10f42e00fa2d17f73702fa3016e23c17f7370eff3702bb1c2bbb6f28f53512

*IFFHS* -aktuális ranglista


----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Magyarország: Full "A" internationals (1902-1910)*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>Datum</TD><TD align=left>Ort</TD><TD align=middle>Paarung</TD><TD align=right>Resultat</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=left></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>1.</TD><TD align=middle>12.10.1902</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>5:0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>2.</TD><TD align=middle>11.06.1903</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>3:2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>3.</TD><TD align=middle>11.10.1903</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>4:2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>4.</TD><TD align=middle>02.06.1904</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>3:0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>5.</TD><TD align=middle>09.10.1904</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>5:4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>6.</TD><TD align=middle>09.04.1905</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>0:0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>7.</TD><TD align=middle>01.04.1906</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Čechy</TD><TD align=right>1:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>8.</TD><TD align=middle>07.10.1906</TD><TD align=left>Praha</TD><TD align=middle>Čechy - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>4:4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>9.</TD><TD align=middle>04.11.1906</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>3:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>10.</TD><TD align=middle>07.04.1907</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Čechy</TD><TD align=right>5:2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>11.</TD><TD align=middle>05.05.1907</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>3:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>12.</TD><TD align=middle>06.10.1907</TD><TD align=left>Praha</TD><TD align=middle>Čechy - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>5:3</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>13.</TD><TD align=middle>03.11.1907</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>4:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>14.</TD><TD align=middle>05.04.1908</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Čechy</TD><TD align=right>5:2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>15.</TD><TD align=middle>03.05.1908</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>4:0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>16.</TD><TD align=middle>10.06.1908</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - England</TD><TD align=right>0:7</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>17.</TD><TD align=middle>01.11.1908</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>5:3</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>18.</TD><TD align=middle>04.04.1909</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Deutschland</TD><TD align=right>3:3</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>19.</TD><TD align=middle>02.05.1909</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>3:4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>20.</TD><TD align=middle>29.05.1909</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - England</TD><TD align=right>2:4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>21.</TD><TD align=middle>30.05.1909</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>1:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>22.</TD><TD align=middle>31.05.1909</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - England</TD><TD align=right>2:8</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>23.</TD><TD align=middle>07.11.1909</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>2:2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>24.</TD><TD align=middle>01.05.1910</TD><TD align=left>Wien</TD><TD align=middle>Österreich - Magyarország</TD><TD align=right>2:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>25.</TD><TD align=middle>26.05.1910</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Italia</TD><TD align=right>6:1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=22>26.</TD><TD align=middle>06.11.1910</TD><TD align=left>Budapest</TD><TD align=middle>Magyarország - Österreich</TD><TD align=right>3:0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*[/FONT]


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 8)

afca írta:


> Szia Pisti.
> 
> Ez most,hogy is van?A ti első ellenfeletek a Vaduz?




Nem , még nem volt sorsolás. A jobb oldali csapatok közül lesz valamelyik az ellenfelünk az első körben. Én személy szerint a San Marino-i csapatot szeretném.


----------



## dmakra (2008 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

Az EB-re lehet tippkört alakítani: www.kicktipp.de

mayar nyelv sajnos nincs, de több lehetőség közül lehet választani.

Üdv: dmakra


----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)

ajaxhirek.nl ,

Hogy a hírek mennyire megbízhatóak, nem tudom, de különböző ma olvasott hírek alapján elmondom, hogy ezek szerint hogy állunk az átigazolási fronton.
- Egy középhátvéddel (valószínűleg az argentin Maidana; kb. €3 millióért) és csapatával már megállapodtunk, és már csak az orvosi vizsgálat van hátra. Bemutatásával meg akarják várni az EB végét.
- Sulejmaniról tárgyalunk. A Heerenveen €12 milliót kér, míg mi €8-nál, egyelőre nem akarunk többet fizetni.
- Huntelaar az EB után új szerződést írhat alá. Évi €3,7 milliót kereshet, és a szerződésben az lesz, hogy (egy év után) €20-25 milliónál nem kérhetünk többet érte.
- Nwano Kanu közölte Blinddel, hogy, ha Huntelaar elmegy, felvehetjük vele a kapcsolatot. Van Bastennek tetszene az ötlet.
- A NEC hivatalosan jelentkezett Leonardo-ért. Azt hallottam, €750.000-t kérünk érte, de ez nem biztos.
- Miután a Heracles sokallta a Schilderért kért kb. €1 milliót, jelentkezett érte a De Graafschap és a Sparta. Mindkét klub azzal kezdte, hogy €1 milliót ők sem adnak érte.
- A Willem II átvenné Delorge-ot, akit, egy szerintünk reális árért el is engednénk. Hogy az mennyi, illetve, hogy a Willem II mennyit hajlandó érte fizetni, nem tudom.
- Még egy középpályással is szeretnénk erősíteni. Engelaar volt a jelölt, de, ahogy a Schalke 04 is sokallta a kért €8 milliót, mi sem vagyunk hajlandók ennyit adni érte. Pranic is jelölt, de félek, a Heerenveen nem engedi el mind a két volt jugoszlávot.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)

EB 2008

Hollandia - Olaszország

3---0


----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)

A Holland győzelem az Olaszok ellen.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)

Készülés a Franciák ellen.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 10)

Bondscoach: Marco van Basten
Aantal EK-deelnames: 7
Beste prestatie op een EK: winnaar in 1988

*De EK-selectie:*
*Doel:* Edwin van der Sar (Manchester United), Maarten Stekelenburg (Ajax) en Henk Timmer (Feyenoord).
*Verdediging*: Wilfred Bouma (Aston Villa), Tim de Cler (Feyenoord), John Heitinga (Ajax), Joris Mathijsen (HSV), Mario Melchiot (Wigan Athletic) en André Ooijer (Blackburn Rovers).
*Middenveld*: Ibrahim Afellay (PSV), Giovanni van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord), Orlando Engelaar (FC Twente), Nigel de Jong (HSV), Wesley Sneijder (Real Madrid), Rafael van der Vaart (HSV) en Demy de Zeeuw (AZ).
*Aanval*: Ryan Babel (Liverpool), Klaas Jan Huntelaar (Ajax), Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool), Ruud van Nistelrooy (Real Madrid), Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Arjen Robben (Real Madrid) en Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink (Celtic).


----------



## afca (2008 Június 12)

Horvátország-Németország 
2-1

Szerintem a világon most minden ember ennek örül.Én biztosan.Nem szeretem a Német focit.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Netherlands* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Italy* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ruud Van Nistelrooy </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>26 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Wesley Sneijder </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>31 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Giovanni Van Bronckhorst </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Nigel De Jong </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Luca Toni </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>28 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gianluca Zambrotta </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gennaro Ivan Gattuso </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Italy* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Romania* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Christian Panucci </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>56 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Adrian Mutu </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2> </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Andrea Pirlo </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>61 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Adrian Mutu </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>43 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Cristian Eugene Chivu </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nicolae Dorin Goian </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>73 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 13)

Örülök a németek vereségének, de nem örülök, hogy nyertek a horvátok.
Német győzelemre fogadtam(tippjáték).


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 13)

Picsába.Ezt a meccset is jól eladták.Grat a bírónak.Románok meg ilyen focival továbbmehetnek, kész röhej.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 14)

A hollandok egészen fantasztikusan játszanak és még szerencséjük is van. Ki tudja kitart-e a végéig?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 14)

Ellövik magukat itt az elején, a végére meg... 
Nem fognak bejönni minden meccsen azok,amik most bejöttek.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 14)

*EURO 2008. A holland szövetségi kapitány ellentmondásosan nyilatkozott csapata utolsó, Románia elleni csoportmeccséről.*

*Van Basten: teljesen mindegy, mi lesz az eredmény a románok ellen*

Marco van Basten holland szövetségi kapitány újságíróknak sokat sejtetően elmondta: csapata számára nem fontos a Románia elleni utolsó csoportmérkőzés. A szakember ugyanakkor nem fogalmazott egyértelműen, mert azt a közhelyes megjegyzést is hozzátette, hogy minden mérkőzésen győzni szeretnének.

Amennyiben az utolsó fordulóban Románia legyőzi a C-csoportban Hollandiát, úgy Olaszország és Franciaország búcsúzik a kontinenstornától (függetlenül attól, hogy a két együttes mi játszik az utolsó körben), miután pénteken az Oranje legyőzte a gallokat, a románok pedig döntetlent játszottak az olaszokkal.

Ezért most mindenki arra kíváncsi, vajon mennyire lesznek motiváltak a hollandok Románia ellen, akarnak-e egyáltalán győzni, vagy úgy gondolják, hogy „jobb lesz” ez Európa-bajnokság az olaszok és a franciák nélkül, ezért kikapnak a románoktól.

Azt ugyanis ne felejtsük el, hogy a csoport két továbbjutója még találkozhat egymással az elődöntőben, és a sikerek ellenére azért még egyszer nem biztos, hogy szívesen randevúznának a hollandok az olaszokkal és a franciákkal. 

„A franciák legyőzésével elértük a célunkat, megnyertük a csoportunkat, így számunkra érdektelenné vált az utolsó, románok elleni mérkőzés, nincs szükségünk a győzelemre” – mondta a pénteki sikert követően a holland szövetségi kapitány.

A sokat sejtető mondatok után persze „megfutotta” az ilyenkor szokásos tiszteletköröket is.

„Minden meccsen a maximumra törekszünk, és bár nem kell feltétlenül nyernünk, azért a románok ellen is jól kell játszanunk, hiszen ezt várják tőlünk a szurkolóink” – tette hozzá közhelyesen a holland szakember.

Ezek után döntse el mindenki, hogy hova teszi Van Basten nyilatkozatát... 

Egy biztos: ha az olaszok és a franciák nem úgy játszottak volna, ahogy azt az eddigi két meccsükön tették, akkor most nem kellene a hollandoknak szurkolniuk, tehát ha véletlenül (?) nyernek is a románok, akkor sem érdemes pálcát törni az Oranje fölött, hiszen mindenki a maga szerencséjének a kovácsa.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 14)

filozófus írta:


> Ellövik magukat itt az elején, a végére meg...
> Nem fognak bejönni minden meccsen azok,amik most bejöttek.


 
Szerintem megnyerik az EB-t.A cserepaduk ugyan olyan erős mint a kezdő 11.A Románokat meg szerintem továbbsegitik.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 14)

Az adu ász.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 15)

Ő is kezdő lesz a románok ellen, meg Affelay is szerintem.Nem biztos,hogy nem verik meg őket. A döntetlen esetén mi lenne az ábra?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Ő is kezdő lesz a románok ellen, meg Affelay is szerintem.Nem biztos,hogy nem verik meg őket. A döntetlen esetén mi lenne az ábra?


 

Holland Román továbbjutás X esetén.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

*A BEK (BL) döntői*

A versenysorozat neve 1991-ig Bajnokcsapatok Európa Kupája (BEK), utána pedig Bajnokok Ligája (BL).
<TABLE class=center cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD class=szurke2 colSpan=6>*A BEK (BL) döntői*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>év</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>helyszín</TD><TD class=feher align=middle></TD><TD class=feher align=middle></TD><TD class=feher align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1956</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Párizs</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Stade Reims</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>4–3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1957</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Madrid</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Fiorentina</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1958</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Brüsszel</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>3–2 (h. u.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1959</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Stuttgart</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Stade Reims</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1960</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Glasgow</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Eintracht Frankfurt</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>7–3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1961</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bern</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Barcelona</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3–2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1962</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Amszterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>5–3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1963</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>London</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1964</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bécs</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Internazionale</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>3–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1965</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Milánó</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Internazionale</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1966</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Brüsszel</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Partizan Beograd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1967</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Lisszabon</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Celtic Glasgow</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Internazionale</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1968</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>London</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Manchester United</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>4–1 (h. u.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1969</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Madrid</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>4–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1970</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Milánó</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Celtic Glasgow</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2–1 (h. u.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1971</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>London</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Panathinaikosz</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1972</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Rotterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Internazionale</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1973</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Belgrád</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1974</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Brüsszel</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Atlético Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–1 (h. u.), m. 4–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1975</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Párizs</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Leeds United</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1976</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Glasgow</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AS Saint-Étienne</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1977</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Róma</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Liverpool</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Borussia Mönchengladbach</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1978</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>London</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Liverpool</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Bruges</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1979</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Nottingham Forest</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Malmö FF</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1980</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Nottingham Forest</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1981</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Párizs</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Liverpool</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1982</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Rotterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Aston Villa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1983</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Athén</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1984</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Róma</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Liverpool</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AS Roma</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–1 (h. u.), t. 4–2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1985</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Brüsszel</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Liverpool</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1986</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Sevilla</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Steaua Bucuresti</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Barcelona</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0–0 (h. u.), t. 2–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1987</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bécs</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Porto</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1988</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Stuttgart</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0–0 (h. u.), t. 6–5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1989</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Barcelona</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Steaua Bucuresti</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>4–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1990</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bécs</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Benfica</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1991</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bari</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Olympique Marseille</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>0–0 (h. u.), t. 5–3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1992</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>London</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Barcelona</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Sampdoria</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0 (h. u.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1993</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Olympique Marseille</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1994</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Athén</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Barcelona</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>4–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1995</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bécs</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1996</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Róma</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–1 (h. u.), t. 4–2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1997</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1998</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Amszterdam</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1999</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Barcelona</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Manchester United</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>2000</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Saint-Denis</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Valencia</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>3–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2001</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Milánó</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bayern München</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Valencia</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–1 (h. u.), t. 5–4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>2002</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Glasgow</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Bayer Leverkusen</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2003</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Manchester</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Juventus FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>0–0 (h. u.), t. 3–2</TD><TD class=feher align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>2004</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Gelsenkirchen</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>FC Porto</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>AS Monaco</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>3–0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2005</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Isztambul</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Liverpool</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3–3 (h. u.), t. 3–2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2006</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Párizs</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Barcelona</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Arsenal</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2007</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Athén</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>AC Milan</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Liverpool FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2008</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Moszkva</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Manchester United</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Chelsea</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1–1 (h. u.), t. 6–5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Rövidítések:* h.u. = hosszabbítás után, m. = megismételt mérkőzésen, t. = tizenegyesrúgásokkal.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

*Daniele de Rossi*
*Sergio Agüero*
*Rio Ferdinand*
*Nani*
*Djibril Cissé*
*Nihat Kahveci*
*Ryan Babel*
*Raúl*
*Emmanuel Adebayor*
*Dirk Kuyt*
*Michael Ballack*
*Edwin van der Sar*
*Alessandro Nesta*
*Ricardo Quaresma*
*Kevin Kuranyi*
*Iker Casillas*
*William Gallas*
*Christian Panucci*
*David Trézéguet*
*Diego Forlán*
*Joe Cole*
*Luís Fabiano*
*Robin van Persie*
*Nicolas Anelka*
*Alberto Gilardino*
*Adrian Mutu*
*John Terry*
*Diego*
*Carlos Tévez*
*Wesley Sneijder*
*Daniel Alves*
*Philipp Lahm*
*Andrea Pirlo*
*Rafael van der Vaart*
*Robinho*
*Cristian Chivu*
*Dimitar Berbatov*
*Franck Ribéry*
*Fabio Cannavaro*
*Sergio Ramos*
*Didier Drogba*
*Juan Román Riquelme*
*Joaquín Sánchez Rodríguez*
*Peter Crouch*
*Tomás Rosicky*
*Klaas Jan Huntelaar*
*Eidur Smári Gudjohnsen*
*Luca Toni*
*Fernando Torres*
*Arjen Robben*
*Gennaro Gattuso*
*Steven Gerrard*
*Miroslav Klose*
*Kaká*
*David Villa*
*Cristiano Ronaldo*
*Owen Hargreaves*
*Andrés Iniesta*
*Lucas Podolski*
<!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><!-- PATH STAT NUMBER ERROR --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>document.write('<if'+'rame width="580px" height="160px" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" vspace="0" hspace="0" allowtransparency="true" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" style="border-width:0px;border-style:solid;overflow:hidden;width:580px;height:160px;display:block;float:left;margin-bottom: 8px;" src="http://hu.search.etargetnet.com/generic/generic.php?ref=3105&tabl=1&fsi=11&target=_new&n=2&js=1&q='+escape(location.href)+'&css=blue&area=580x160&fsi=9&nospp=1&title_underline=0&title_color=0040B2&border_color=F8F7F2&background_color=F8F7F2&font=verdana&vert=1&nourl=1&ekhg5='+(ekhg5=(window.ekhg5?(window.ekhg5+1):1))+'" charset="windows-1250"></if'+'rame>');</SCRIPT><!-- webes szolgáltatások --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript> var obkp = 0; vagasi = new Array(); vagasi[obkp] = ('
[origo] vásárlás



Adidas Euro2008 labda7.490 Ft-tól




Samsung Le-26S81 LCD TV 99.500 Ft-tól




Adidas Magyarország EB2008 póló3.990 Ft-tól



'); obkp = obkp + 1; vagasi[obkp] = ('
[origo] vásárlás



Adidas Euro2008 labda7.490 Ft-tól




Samsung Le-26S81 LCD TV 99.500 Ft-tól




Adidas Magyarország EB2008 póló3.990 Ft-tól



'); obkp = obkp + 1; vagasi[obkp] = ('
[origo] vásárlás



Vásárolj a PlayersRoomtól!Mission férfi papucs3.990 Ft-tól



'); obkp = obkp + 1; vagasi[obkp] = ('
VIDEA


Több mint 10 000 sportvideó!

TÉRKÉP


Cím és szolgáltató keresés, útvonaltervezés!

OXO KVÍZPÁRBAJ


Tedd próbára a tudásodat mások ellen!



'); obkp = obkp + 1; vagasi[obkp] = ('
TÉKA


Filmek egy kattintásra tőled! 

LAKÁSKASSZA


ÚJ LAKÁS? FELÚJÍTÁS?

OXO KVÍZPÁRBAJ


Tedd próbára a tudásodat mások ellen!



'); obkp = obkp + 1; vagasi[obkp] = ('
Track.hu


Unisex - Ez én vagyok 

Jövedelemkiesés biztosítás


HAVI FIX munkanélküliség, táppénz és baleset esetére!

JEGYIRODA


Seal, Július 15., Petőfi Csarnok szabadtéri színpad



'); obkp = obkp + 1; noobkp = Math.random()*obkp; nooobkp = Math.floor(noobkp); document.write (vagasi[nooobkp]); </SCRIPT>







<!-- partnerek vége --><!-- (C)2000-2007 Gemius SA - gemiusAudience / origo.hu / --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>var pp_gemius_identifier = new String('pzBK6L_oDz84z23pLrattfVm3_Npsu9CivXQdJw0QWX.w7');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://origo.hu/images/kozos/xgemius.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><!-- (C)2000-2007 Gemius SA - gemiusAudience --><!-- jobb / --><SCRIPT src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>_uacct = "UA-1726201-1";urchinTracker();</SCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

Az Eb-ről mi a véleményetek?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 15)

afca írta:


> Szerintem megnyerik az EB-t.A cserepaduk ugyan olyan erős mint a kezdő 11.A Románokat meg szerintem továbbsegitik.


Hát remélem, ismerik a fair playt....
Ha nem, akkor kiderül, hogy nem akarnak az olaszokkal találkozni, és ez egyértelmű utalás valamire....

Ruud klasszishoz méltóan játszik!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

filozófus írta:


> Hát remélem, ismerik a fair playt....
> Ha nem, akkor kiderül, hogy nem akarnak az olaszokkal találkozni, és ez egyértelmű utalás valamire....
> 
> Ruud klasszishoz méltóan játszik!


 

Ki kellene ejteni az Olaszokat,hogy ne kelljen velük mégegyszer játszani.Ugyanis minden meccs más és a labda gömbölyű.Én X-re tippelem.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok itt.
Értelmes hozzászólásokat kell produkálnom.
Szóval Hajrá Olaszok! Még nincs minden veszve remélem a Hollandok jól elverik a Románokat is!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Még új vagyok itt.
> Értelmes hozzászólásokat kell produkálnom.
> Szóval Hajrá Olaszok! Még nincs minden veszve remélem a Hollandok jól elverik a Románokat is!!!


 

Az attól függ mennyire akrnak bizonyitani a Holland cserék.


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

afca írta:


> Az attól függ mennyire akrnak bizonyitani a Holland cserék.


 
Vagy attól, hogy mit mond nekik az edző! Nyerjenek, vagy inkább ne nagyon eröltessék meg magukat!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Vagy attól, hogy mit mond nekik az edző! Nyerjenek, vagy inkább ne nagyon eröltessék meg magukat!


 

Ha rajtam múlna a Románoknak adnám a 3 pontot.Tudom nem Fair Play de igy volna hasznos.


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

afca írta:


> Ha rajtam múlna a Románoknak adnám a 3 pontot.Tudom nem Fair Play de igy volna hasznos.


 
Hát igen! Biztosan jobban járnának, ha kiesnének az Olaszok, meg a Franciák is, mert az egyenes kieséses szakaszban már bármi megtörténhet.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Hát igen! Biztosan jobban járnának, ha kiesnének az Olaszok, meg a Franciák is, mert az egyenes kieséses szakaszban már bármi megtörténhet.


 

Hát igen nem biztos,hogy megint ilyen könnyen meglenne a győzelem az Olaszok ellen..


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

A foci mindenkié


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

A ma esti meccs is érdekes lesz, mert ha döntetlen az eredmény akkor tizeneggyes rúgásokkal döntik majd el a továbbjutást, és ilyen eddíg még soha nem volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

A Csehek megnyerik.Jó csapatuk van és Brückner Karcsi bácsi jó stratéga.


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Hát remélem! Én is nekik szurkolok ma, meg remélem azért a portugálok se veszik félvállról a svájciak ellen.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Hát remélem! Én is nekik szurkolok ma, meg remélem azért a portugálok se veszik félvállról a svájciak ellen.


 

A Portugálok már továbbjutottak.Nekik már nincs tétje de a Török Cseh meccs jó lessz.Remélem.


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Azért hiányzik ebből a cseh csapatból a Rosicky, meg szerintem még a Nedvednek is ott lenne a helye.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Azért hiányzik ebből a cseh csapatból a Rosicky, meg szerintem még a Nedvednek is ott lenne a helye.


 

Velük bizony simábban menne.De Baros sem játszott még.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

A Portugálok ellen jáccott, de nem nyújtott maradandót!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Bár mondhatjuk úgy is, hogy nem jáccot, csak pályán volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> A Portugálok ellen jáccott, de nem nyújtott maradandót!


 

Igazad van.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Most olvatam a Csehek honlapján,hogy Rosický ott lesz a meccsen a cserepadon,hogy buzdítsa j§tôkostársait.Szép tőle.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

A Cseh keret

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=350 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=odkazynadpis colSpan=3>BRANKÁŘI/GOALKEEPERS</TD><TR><TD>Blažek Jaromír</TD><TD>29.12.1972</TD><TD>1. FC Norimberk</TD><TR><TD>Čech Marek</TD><TD>08.04.1976</TD><TD>Vladivostok</TD><TR><TD>Čech Petr</TD><TD>20.05.1982</TD><TD>Chelsea FC</TD><TR><TD>Daněk Michal</TD><TD>06.07.1983</TD><TD>West Bromwich</TD><TR><TD>Kinský Antonín</TD><TD>31.05.1975</TD><TD>Saturn Ramenskoje</TD><TR><TD>Laštůvka Jan</TD><TD> 07.07.1982 </TD><TD>VfL Bochum</TD><TR><TD>Zítka Daniel</TD><TD>20.06.1975</TD><TD>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TR><TD></TD><TR><TD class=odkazynadpis colSpan=3>OBRÁNCI/DEFENDERS</TD><TR><TD>Grygera Zdeněk</TD><TD>14.05.1980</TD><TD>Juventus Turín</TD><TR><TD>Hübschman Tomáš</TD><TD>04.09.1981</TD><TD>Šachťor Doněck</TD><TR><TD>Jankulovski Marek</TD><TD>09.05.1977</TD><TD>AC Milán</TD><TR><TD>Jiránek Martin</TD><TD>25.05.1979</TD><TD>Spartak Moskva</TD><TR><TD>Kadlec Michal</TD><TD>13.12.1984</TD><TD>Sparta Praha</TD><TR><TD>Kladrubský Jiří</TD><TD>19.11.1985</TD><TD>Sparta Praha</TD><TR><TD>Kováč Radoslav</TD><TD>27.11.1979</TD><TD>Spartak Moskva</TD><TR><TD>Pospěch Zdeněk</TD><TD>14.12.1978</TD><TD>FC Kodaň</TD><TR><TD>Rajnoch Jan</TD><TD>30.09.1981</TD><TD>FK Mladá Boleslav</TD><TR><TD>Rozehnal David</TD><TD>05.07.1980</TD><TD>Lazio Řím</TD><TR><TD>Šimůnek Jan</TD><TD>20.02.1987 </TD><TD>VfL Wolfsburg </TD><TR><TD>Ujfaluši Tomáš</TD><TD>24.03.1978</TD><TD>AC Fiorentina</TD><TR><TD>Zápotočný Tomáš</TD><TD>13.09.1980</TD><TD>Udine</TD><TR><TD></TD><TR><TD class=odkazynadpis colSpan=3>ZÁLOŽNÍCI/MIDFIELDERS</TD><TR><TD>Abraham Martin</TD><TD>20.09.1978</TD><TD>Slavia Praha</TD><TR><TD>Holek Mario</TD><TD>28.10.1986</TD><TD>Dněpropetrovsk</TD><TR><TD>Galásek Tomáš</TD><TD>15.01.1973</TD><TD>1.FC Norimberk</TD><TR><TD>Jarolím David</TD><TD>17.05.1979</TD><TD>Hamburk</TD><TR><TD>Jarošík Jiří</TD><TD>27.10.1977</TD><TD>Samara</TD><TR><TD>Kalouda Luboš</TD><TD>20.05.1987</TD><TD>1.FC Brno</TD><TR><TD>Matějovský Marek</TD><TD>20.12.1981</TD><TD>Reading</TD><TR><TD>Piták Karel</TD><TD>28.01.1980</TD><TD>Salcburk</TD><TR><TD>Plašil Jaroslav</TD><TD>05.01.1982</TD><TD>Osasuna Pamplona</TD><TR><TD>Polák Jan</TD><TD>14.03.1981</TD><TD>Anderlecht Brusel</TD><TR><TD>Pudil Daniel</TD><TD>27.09.1985</TD><TD>Slavia Praha</TD><TR><TD>Rosický Tomáš</TD><TD>04.10.1980</TD><TD>Arsenal FC </TD><TR><TD>Sionko Libor</TD><TD>01.02.1977</TD><TD>FC Kodaň</TD><TR><TD>Sivok Tomáš </TD><TD>15.09.1983</TD><TD>Sparta Praha</TD><TR><TD>Skácel Rudolf </TD><TD>17.07.1979</TD><TD>Hertha Berlin</TD><TR><TD>Střeštík Marek</TD><TD>01.02.1987</TD><TD>1. FC Brno</TD><TR><TD>Šmicer Vladimír</TD><TD>24.05.1973</TD><TD>Slavia Praha</TD><TR><TD></TD><TR><TD class=odkazynadpis colSpan=3>ÚTOČNÍCI/STRIKERS</TD><TR><TD>Baroš Milan</TD><TD>28.10.1981</TD><TD>Portsmounth</TD><TR><TD>Fenin Martin</TD><TD>16.04.1987</TD><TD>Eintracht Frankfurt</TD><TR><TD>Heinz Marek</TD><TD>04.08.1977</TD><TD>FC Nantes</TD><TR><TD>Koller Jan</TD><TD>30.03.1973</TD><TD>1.FC Norimberk</TD><TR><TD>Kulič Marek</TD><TD>11.10.1975</TD><TD>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TR><TD>Lafata David</TD><TD>18.09.1981</TD><TD>Austria Vídeň</TD><TR><TD>Svěrkoš Václav</TD><TD>01.11.1983</TD><TD>Baník Ostrava</TD><TR><TD>Štajner Jiří</TD><TD>27.05.1976</TD><TD>Hannover 96</TD></TR><TR><TD>Vlček Stanislav</TD><TD>26.02.1976</TD><TD>Anderlecht Brusel</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Az olaszoknál is ott volt a csrepadon a Cannavaró, csak sajnos nem a pályán


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

*Lothar Matthäus* szerint nem lesznek tizenegyesrúgások, ugyanis *3–1-re diadalmaskodnak a csehek.*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Az olaszoknál is ott volt a csrepadon a Cannavaró, csak sajnos nem a pályán


 
Kár érte,hogy megsérült.Ha az ilyen sérült játékosok ,,játszhatnának,,szinesebb volna az EB.


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Eddig nem sok szerencséjük volt az Olaszoknak a bírokkal!
A Románok ellen is a Toni fejelt egy szabályos gólt!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> *Lothar Matthäus* szerint nem lesznek tizenegyesrúgások, ugyanis *3–1-re diadalmaskodnak a csehek.*


 

Bár igaza volna.Matthaus áttment Uri Gellerbe????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Eddig nem sok szerencséjük volt az Olaszoknak a bírokkal!
> A Románok ellen is a Toni fejelt egy szabályos gólt!


 

Most a Hollandoknak van szerencséjük.Remélem a végsőkig kitart.

Ha a Románok ellen megadták volna nekik a gólt most nem fájna a fejük.

Szerinted kiesnek?????


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Szerintem kiesnek a franciákkal együtt!


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Talán meg is érdemlik, mert nagyon gyenge játékot mutattak eddig a Franciákkal együtt!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Szerintem kiesnek a franciákkal együtt!


 

Az nagy pofon lenne nekik.Ők voltak a VB döntősök.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

zotylika írta:


> Talán meg is érdemlik, mert nagyon gyenge játékot mutattak eddig a Franciákkal együtt!!


 
A Franciák nagyon gyengék.Nem is az EB-re valók.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

Hát én se gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen gyengék. Pedig a keret papíron erős, de amit az első lét meccsen nyújtottak szégyen és gyalázat. Remélem nem pont az Olaszok ellen jönnek bele.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Az Olaszok megverik őket.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Látod


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

A németek is szenvedtek a Horvátok ellen.Remélem az Osztrákok megnyerik a Németek elleni meccset.Álom álom......


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)

afca írta:


> A németek is szenvedtek a Horvátok ellen.Remélem az Osztrákok megnyerik a Németek elleni meccset.Álom álom......


 
Az nagy lenne az Osztrákok játéka eddig pozitív csalódás nekem, a Lengyelek elleni mecs kifejezetten izgalmas volt!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Bocsánatot kért az olaszoktól a bíró.

A norvég Tom Henning Övrebo elismerte, hogy hibázott, amikor érvénytelenítette Luca Toni fejesgólját a románok elleni második csoportmeccsen. Az UEFA ennek ellenére kitart amellett, hogy a sípmester jogosan nem adta meg les miatt az olasz csatár találatát. 
A pénteki összecsapáson, 0-0-s állásnál az olasz támadó - a visszajátszások alapján - teljesen szabályos gólt szerzett, mivel az egyik román védő bennragadt. Ez elkerülhette a játékvezető figyelmét, aki a heves tiltakozások ellenére érvénytelenítette a találatot.

Az olaszok természetesen a mérkőzést követően rendkívülien dühödten kommentálták a bíró ténykedését, és kérték az UEFA-t – részben Nistelrooy gólja miatt is – hogy egyértelműsítse a lesszabályt. "Azt szeretnénk, mondja ki az európai szövetség, hogy a bíró hibázott, és kérjenek bocsánatot" – közölte Giancarlo Abete.






Az olasz szövetség elnöke erre hiába vár, ugyanis az UEFA tisztségviselői már jelezték, hogy egyetértenek a pályán született döntéssel. Övrebo ugyanakkor nem sokkal a meccs után elismerte a hibáját. "Nincs min vitatkozni. Hibáztam Toni góljánál, és ezt a jelentésembe is beleírtam" – mondta a játékvezető.

A románok elleni összecsapás végül 1-1-re végződött, így a világbajnok olaszok nagyon nehéz helyzetbe kerültek. A Squadra Azzura úgy ütközhet meg a csoport zárómeccsén a franciákkal, hogy sorsa a hollandok és a románok kezében van. Ha ez eddig jobbára bekkelő románok legyőzik Nistelrooyékat, behozhatatlan előnyre tesznek szert, és kiejtik a két évvel ez előtti vébé finalistáit.

figyelőnet.hu


<!-- .article_lead -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Ribéry: meg kell állítanunk Tonit .

A csoportkör legizgalmasabb párosításának ígérkezik a 2006-os vébéfinálé résztvevőinek, az olasz és a francia válogatottnak a hétfői összecsapása. Franck Ribéry szerint a galloknak akkor van esélyük, ha semlegesítik Luca Tonit. 
A két játékos jó barátságot kötött a szezon során a Bayern Münchenben, de a hétfői sorsdöntő meccsen ellenfélként állnak majd egymással szemben. A világbajnoki ezüstérmes franciák csak akkor juthatnak tovább, ha nyernek az olaszok ellen, és a románok nem győzik le a már biztos negyeddöntős hollandokat

„Ne tévesszen meg senkit, hogy Luca (Toni) az Európa-bajnokságon még nem lőtt gólt. Nagyon jó játékos, és csak bízhatok abban, hogy nem éppen ellenünk fogja megtörni a gólcsendet. Le kell védekeznünk, nem hagyhatjuk, hogy helyzetbe kerüljön a kapu előtt, mert ott szinte megállíthatatlan” – nyilatkozta barátjáról a franciák egyik legjobbja, a rengeteget robotoló Franck Ribéry. Bayernes csapattársa valóban nagy formában van, a müncheniek színeiben a szezonban 39-szer volt eredményes.
Toni a románok elleni döntetlent követően már előre tekintett. „Győznünk kell! Gigi (Buffon) esélyt adott nekünk, és élnünk kell a lehetőséggel” – utalt Mutu kivédett tizenegyesére a 31 éves támadó.
A sikerhez Gianluca Zambrotta szerint elsősorban arra lenne szükség, hogy Toni és csatártársai berúgják a helyzeteket: „Több ziccerünk van, amint amikor két éve vb-t nyertünk. Támadóbb felfogásban játszik a csapat, mégis képtelenek vagyunk gólt szerezni.”





<!-- .article_lead -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)

Van Basten a mai sajtótájékoztatón jelezte, hogy kedden olyan játékosok is pályára lépnek, akik eddig még nem játszottak. Még nem döntötték el, mi lesz. Az eredményekkel természetesen elégedett, de a játékban még sok javítani valót látott. 
ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Switzerland* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Portugal* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Hakan Yakin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Hakan Yakin (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Hakan Yakin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>27 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Johan Vonlanthen </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>37 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tranquillo Barnetta </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gelson Fernandes </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Paulo Ferreira </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>30 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jorge Ribeiro </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>64 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Fernando Meira </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>78 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Miguel </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Turkey* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Czech Republic* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Arda Turan </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Nihat Kahveci </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nihat Kahveci </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>89 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jan Koller </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jaroslav Plasil </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>62 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Volkan Demirel </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mehmet Topal </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Mehmet Aurelio </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Arda Turan </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>62 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Emre Asik </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>73 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tomas Galasek </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>80 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Milan Baros </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tomas Ujfalusi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

Sok új játékos jöhet a Fradihoz, az Újpest Hollandiából igazolhat .

A nagytakarítás után kevés idősebb játékos maradt az Üllői úton. A kevesek egyike Paul Shaw, aki tavasszal nyolc gólig jutott a Ferencvárosban. A 35 éves játékos a 100%Fradi hetilapnak értékelte hosszabban idei teljesítményét. Shaw elmondta, ha rajta múlna, ő már most szerződést hosszabbítana a Ferencvárossal. Hozzátette, ő úgy tudja, sok játékos érkezése várható.*Bővebben itt - kattints!*
Hollandiai lapinformációk szerint nigériai védővel erősítheti meg keretét az Újpest együttese. A voetbal24.nl információi szerint a balhátvédet kereső Megyeri útiak a nigériai Kasali Yinka Casalt szerződtetnék. A 21 éves, baloldali védőként és szélsőként is bevethető játékos a Fulhamben nevelkedett, Újpestre pedig a holland másodosztályú Cambuur Leeuwaarden együttesétől érkezhet, amennyiben valósak a holland lapokban megjelentek. *Bővebben itt - kattints!*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

A csoport












</B>
<TABLE><THEAD><TR><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-title">Csapat</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-number-of-matches-field-number-of-matches-value">Msz.</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-matches-won-field-matches-won-value">Gy.</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-matches-draw-field-matches-draw-value">D.</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-matches-lost-field-matches-lost-value">V.</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-goal-diff-field-goal-diff-value">Gk.</TH><TH class="view-cell-header view-field-node-data-field-points-field-points-value">P.</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="view-field view-field-node-title">Portugália</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-number-of-matches-field-number-of-matches-value">3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-won-field-matches-won-value">2</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-draw-field-matches-draw-value">0</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-lost-field-matches-lost-value">1</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-goal-diff-field-goal-diff-value">5-3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-points-field-points-value">6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="view-field view-field-node-title">Törökország</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-number-of-matches-field-number-of-matches-value">3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-won-field-matches-won-value">2</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-draw-field-matches-draw-value">0</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-lost-field-matches-lost-value">1</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-goal-diff-field-goal-diff-value">5-5</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-points-field-points-value">6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="view-field view-field-node-title">Svájc</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-number-of-matches-field-number-of-matches-value">3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-won-field-matches-won-value">1</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-draw-field-matches-draw-value">0</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-lost-field-matches-lost-value">2</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-goal-diff-field-goal-diff-value">3-3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-points-field-points-value">3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="view-field view-field-node-title">Csehország</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-number-of-matches-field-number-of-matches-value">3</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-won-field-matches-won-value">1</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-draw-field-matches-draw-value">0</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-matches-lost-field-matches-lost-value">2</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-goal-diff-field-goal-diff-value">4-6</TD><TD class="view-field view-field-node-data-field-points-field-points-value">3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

*Június 13.*
Debrecen-Haladás-Integrál: Két fiatal játékosát is elveszítheti az Integrál-DAC. Czanik Károly Debrecenbe, Laki Balázs a Haladáshoz tart.

Pepsifoci.hu


----------



## lampard (2008 Június 17)

Mi a véleményünk az EB-ről?
Hát, én az angoloknak szurkolok, így igen szenvedtünk, mikor kiderült, hogy nem jutnak ki, mindig választok egy csapatot valamilyen szempont alapján, amikor meccs van, de idáig még legtöbbször nem az nyert. 
Más az, hogy csak azért szurkol az ember valakinek, hogy na mégis nyerjen valamelyik, mintha tiszta szivből jön, és a kaputól távol egy ártatlan helyzetben egy rossz passztól is gyomorgörcsöd lesz.

Most úgy látom, hogy Hollandia esélyes a bajnoki cimre.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)

Hétfő esti csendélet


----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)

*A várható kezdő csapatok:
Hollandia: *Van der Sar - Boulahrouz, Heitinga, Mathijsen, Van Bronckhorst - Kuyt, De Zeeuw, Engelaar, Van der Vaart, Sneijder - Huntelaar. Szövetségi kapitány: Van Basten.
*Románia: *Lobont - Contra, Tamas, Ghionea, Rat - F. Petre, Dica, Codrea, Chivu, Mutu - D. Niculae. Szövetségi kapitány: Piturca.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 17)

afca írta:


> *Június 13.*
> Debrecen-Haladás-Integrál: Két fiatal játékosát is elveszítheti az Integrál-DAC. Czanik Károly Debrecenbe, Laki Balázs a Haladáshoz tart.
> 
> Pepsifoci.hu


Afca! Láttad játszani ezt a Czanik gyereket? Milyen?
Azt írják a DAC ban 17 gólpasszt adott az idényben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 17)

No azt sem gondoltam volna, hogy a hollandok megverik a románokat. A sors kegyetlensége lenne, ha az olaszoktól a döntőben kapnának ki.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Láttad játszani ezt a Czanik gyereket? Milyen?
> Azt írják a DAC ban 17 gólpasszt adott az idényben.


 

Az Integrál DAC Győri csapat.Nem ismerem őket.Csak névrokonok a DAC Dunaszerdahellyel.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

pisti72 írta:


> No azt sem gondoltam volna, hogy a hollandok megverik a románokat. A sors kegyetlensége lenne, ha az olaszoktól a döntőben kapnának ki.


 
Az Olaszok a döntőig tutira nem jutnak el.Csak ha valaki megint megszánja őket.
A Román Mutu ,,nagypofájú zsájhős,, miért nem állt bosszút a Hollandokon?Hisz minden újságnak azt nyilatkozta,hogy majd a Hollandok ellen megmutatja.Bal..asz egy játékos.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

22 játékossal de sikerült továbbjutni a tutto fruttóknak.(


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

*Románia feltartott kézzel kapott ki Hollandiától. 
Hiába cserélte le szinte a teljes kezdőcsapatát, annyit nem tudott gyengíteni a holland válogatotton Marco van Basten szövetségi kapitány, hogy Románia komoly ellenállást tudjon kifejteni. A mérkőzés előtt még a továbbjutásra is esélyes kelet-európai együttes rettentő gyengén futballozva szinte harc nélkül odaajándékozták a győzelmet, a meccs két gólját Klaas Jan Huntelaar és Robin van Persie szerezte.* 





Hollandia harmadik mérkőzésén 2-0-ra győzött, így százszázalékos teljesítménnyel jutott be a legjobb nyolc közé. 
*Hollandia - Románia 2-0 (0-0), Huntelaar (54.), Van Persie (87.) Bern, 30 777 néző v.: Massimo Busacca (svájci)*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

A nagy megosztók - egy csokorban az Eb bírók!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

<TABLE width=600><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>CHAMPIONS LEAGUE 
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>Pts.
</TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>CUP WINNER CUP
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>pts
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00></TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>UEFA CUP
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>Pts.
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>REAL MADRID
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>9
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>FC BARCELONA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>4
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>JUVENTUS FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>3
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>AC MILAN
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>7
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>AC MILAN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>INTER MILAN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>3
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>3
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>LIVERPOOL FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>5
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>CHELSEA FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>FC BARCELONA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>3
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>4
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>AJAX AMSTERDAM
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>4
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>DYNAMO KIEV
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>LIVERPOOL FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>3
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>BAYERN MUNICH
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>4
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>RSC ANDERLECHT
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>VALENCIA CF
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>3
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>6​</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>MANCHESTER UTD.
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>3
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>6
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>JUVENTUS FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>6
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>REAL MADRID
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>7​</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>INTER MILAN
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>BAYERN MUNICH
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>PARMA AC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>JUVENTUS FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>PARMA AC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>TOTTENHAM
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>NOTTINGHAM FOR.
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>LAZIO ROMA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>LEEDS UTD
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>SL BENFICA
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>MANCHESTER UTD
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>MONCHENGLADBACH
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>FC PORTO
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>BOR DORTMUND
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>IFK GOTEBORG
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>FC BARCELONA
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>2
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>AJAX AMSTERDAM
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>FEYENOORD ROT.
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>13
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>OLYMP.MARSEILLE
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>FIORENTINA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>SEVILLA FC
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>2
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>BOR.DORTMUND
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>PARIS ST.GERMAIN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>14
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>SCHALKE 04
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>E.R.BELGRADE
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>ARSENAL
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>ARSENAL
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>PSV EINDHOVEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>REAL ZARAGOZA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>BAYER LEVERKUSEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>STEAUA BUCAREST
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>ATLETICO MADRID
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>REAL ZARAGOZA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>HAMBURGER SV
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>GLASGOW RANGERS
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>AS ROMA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>ASTON VILLA
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>VALENCIA CF
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>DINAMO ZAGREB
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>FEYENOORD ROT.
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>HAMBURGER SV
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>PSV EINDHOVEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>CELTIC GLASGOW
</TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>TOTTENHAM HOT.
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>BAYERN MUNICH
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>SPORTING CP
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>RSC ANDERLECHT
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>WEST HAM UTD
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>FERENCVAROS
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>SLOV. BRATISLAVA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>NEWCASTLE UTD
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>MANCHESTER CITY
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>EINTR. FRANKFURT
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>FC MAGDEBURG
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>IPSWICH TOWN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>DYNAMO TIBILISSI
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>SSC NAPOLI
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>FC ABERDEEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00> 
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>GALATASARAY SK
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>FC EVERTON
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00></TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>FC PORTO
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>KV MECHELEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00></TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>CSKA MOSKVA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>SAMPDORIA GENOA
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00></TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>AJAX AMSTERDAM
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#00ffff></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>-
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>WERDER BREMEN
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>1
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00></TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>ZENIT St-PETERSBURG
</TD><TD bgColor=#ffff00>1
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

Újságíróval verekedett a görög focielnök .

Összeverekedett egy újságíróval Vaszilisz Gagacisz, a Görög Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke. Szemtanúk szerint a Filathlosz című újság munkatársa a salzburgi Sheraton Hotelben csapott össze a szövetség irányítójával. 
A pillanatok alatt kirobbant verekedést a szálloda biztonsági személyzete szüntette be. Mindkét verekedő rendőrségi feljelentést tett a másik ellen.

Az esetről beszámoló görög médiumok szerint a válogatott teljesítményének értékelésén veszhettek össze a szembenállók.

Otto Rehhagel szövetségi kapitány csapata címvédőként eddigi két csoportmérkőzésén vereséget szenvedett, gólt sem szerzett és már biztosan búcsúzik a kontinenstornától.
<!-- * Minden a filmről *

A játszma folytatódik (Ocean’s Thirteen), színes, feliratos amerikai krimi, 122 perc, 2007, rendező: Steven Soderbergh, szereplők: George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Al Pacino, Andy Garcia, Don Cheadle, Bernie Mac, Elliott Gould, Ellen Barkin, Casey Affleck, Scott Caan, Eddie Izzard, Eddie Jemison, Vincent Cassel, Carl Reiner. 
A film honlapja 

--><!-- .article_body --><!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

Visszavonulnak a francia sztárok .

Az Eb-búcsút követően Lilian Thuram, Claude Makelele és Willy Sagnol is jelezte, hogy nem kíván többet pályára lépni a francia labdarúgó-válogatottban. Elképzelhető, hogy a napokban több francia sztár is követi a példájukat. A francia válogatott kapitánya, Raymond Domenech az Európa-bajnokság előtt még magabiztosan az arany megszerzéséről nyilatkozott, ám a csapata az utolsó, negyedik helyen végzett a csoportjában Hollandia, a világbajnok olaszok és Románia mögött.

Henryéknak az utolsó fordulóban volt még esélyük a nyolc közé jutásra, ehhez a 2006-os vébéfinálé újrajátszásán le kellett volna győzniük a Squadra Azzurát. A meccs 2-0-s olasz győzelemmel végződött, és a franciák egy rúgott góllal, és egy ponttal elbúcsúztak a kontinenstornától.

A leszerepelt válogatott több tagja is jelezte a kedd esti összecsapást követően, hogy a jövőben nem kíván a nemzeti tizenegyben szerepelni. "Nagyon fájó a kiesés. Annál is inkább, mert nekem ez volt az utolsó mérkőzésem a nemzeti együttesben" - mondta Thuram az Európa-bajnoki búcsút jelentő összecsapás után.
A 142 válogatottságával francia csúcstartó (világ- és Európa-bajnok) védő az olaszok ellen a kispadon ült, így a hollandokkal szembeni 4-1-es vereségből vette ki utoljára tevőlegesen a részét. - "Szeretnék még futballozni, de azt nem tudom, hogy kér-e majd belőlem valamelyik klub". A 36 éves Thuram rossz idényt zárt az FC Barcelonában, többnyire a padon ült.

Makelele korábban már többször jelezte, hogy az Eb lesz az utolsó tornája a válogatottal, és az elhatározásán nem változtatott. "A döntéseim többségét százszázalékosan megalapozottan hoztam meg. Teljesen elhasználtam ezt a mezt, amely annyi örömöt hozott a számomra. Új generációnak kell jönnie" - fogalmazott Makelele, aki 71 alkalommal szerepelt a válogatottban. A 35 esztendős védekező középpályás még elmondta, nem sajnálja, hogy a korai kiesés miatt "idő előtt" búcsúzott.
A Bayernben futballozó Willy Sagnol sem szerepel többet a válogatottban, és francia lapjelentések szerint elképzelhető, hogy az elkövetkező napokban Patrick Vieira és Gregory Coupet is hasonló bejelentést tesz. Thierry Henry is foglalkozott a visszavonulás gondolatával, de mint elmondta, egyelőre még folytatni szeretné.



<!-- .article_lead -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)

Aragones nem örül az olaszoknak .

A spanyol szövetségi kapitány elárulta, egyáltalán nem örül annak, hogy csapata az olaszokkal játszik majd az Európa-bajnokság negyeddöntőjében. A spanyolok vasárnap Bécsben mérkőznek a világbajnokkal. 





Nem őket kívántam ellenfélül, de ezen a tornán úgy tűnik, bárki legyőzhet bárkit.”

<!-- .article_lead -->


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 19)

:lol:
Nézzétek végig, mert az eleje csak reklám.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/euro_2008/7461166.stm


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)

filozófus írta:


> :lol:
> Nézzétek végig, mert az eleje csak reklám.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/euro_2008/7461166.stm


 

Minden oké csak sajna nem értem


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)

*DAC: HORVÁT EDZŐVEL, SZENCI KERETTEL, KÉT BAJNOKSÁGBAN,,*

Jóváhagyta a dunaszerdahelyi és szenci fociklub fúzióját a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség. Az így létrejött "új" klub, az FK DAC 1904 tulajdonosai, Khashayar Mohseni és Antal Barnabás kedden nyújtotta be a legfelsőbb osztályban való induláshoz szükséges, mintegy 70 oldalnyi dokumentumot, amely a fúzióról szóló legfontosabb anyagokat (szerződések, nyilatkozatok) tartalmazta. A szövetség illetékes bizottságának titkára úgy tudja, a dokumentumokat áttanulmányozták, és elfogadták a fúziót.

A DAC kérvényezte, hogy hazai Corgoň-ligás meccseit péntek esténként játszhassa 19.30-tól, a klub "B" csapata pedig vasárnap délelőttönként játszik majd. 

A hírek szerint a DAC horvát edzővel vág neki az új idénynek a legfelsőbb osztályban, mégpedig az eszéki és újvidéki csapat volt edzője, Milan Djuričič irányítása alatt. Asszisztensei helyi erők lesznek, Radványi Miklós és a nemrég leváltott DAC-edző, Meszlényi Tibor személyében. 

Meszlényi ugyanakkor a DAC tartalékcsapatának az edzője is lesz egyben, amely az első ligában (tulajdonképpeni másodosztály) fog szerepelni, kihasználván, hogy a DAC a fúziót megelőzően, a második ligát megnyervén feljutott ide. Az az érdekes helyzet állt elő tehát, hogy Dunaszerdahelynek az eddigi harmadosztályú csapata helyett hirtelen lesz egy első- és egy másodosztályú csapata is. 

Pázmány Péter polgármester tájékoztatása szerint napokon belül ismert lesz a csapat játékoskerete is, amelynek nagy része valószínűleg a másik fuziónáló klub, az FC Senec játékosállományából kerül majd ki, akik az előző szezonban megmentették a szenci csapatot a Corgoň-ligából való kieséstől. Az új edzői triumvirátus a napokban tesztel négy cseh focistát, de négy kameruni is csatlakozhat a kerethez.

Az új tulajdonos szándékai szerint még az őszi szezon kezdete előtt megvalósítja az ígért fejlesztést, a stadion világítását, hogy este is játszhassanak meccseket a stadionban. 




(bumm, SITA)


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD>*A TRAGÉDIA ELLENÉRE JÁTSZIK A HOLLAND FOCISTA*</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=5></TD></TR><TR><TD class=section_main_article_text>



(frissítve: 17:36) Elveszítette újszülött kislányát a holland válogatott védője, Khalid Boulahrouz. A Chelsea hátvédje szerdán váratlanul otthagyta a válogatott edzését, kiderült ugyanis, hogy felesége szül, és komplikációk léptek fel nála.

A játékos kislánya végül csütörtökön, a tervezettnél jóval korábban született meg, az orvosok pedig már nem tudták megmenteni az életét – jelentette be a Holland Labdarúgó Szövetség.

Boulahrouz a holland válogatott védelmének egyik legbiztosabb pontja volt az Európa-bajnokságon. Eddig mindhárom meccsen kezdőként számított rá Marco van Basten szövetségi kapitány. 

A tragédiát követően Boulahrouz elhagyta a hollandok edzőtáborát, de végül csütörtökön játékra jelentkezett Marco van Basten szövetségi kapitánynál. "Amikor visszajött, köszönetet mondott a csapatnak és a vezetőknek, szeretne továbblépni. Azt mondta, készen áll a játékra szombaton" - nyilatkozta van Basten. "A legerősebb oldalát mutatta a társaknak. Egy célért küzdünk, és ebben Khalid is velünk van" - mondta Edwin van der Sar, a hollandok csapatkapitánya.

A hollandok szombaton az oroszokkal találkoznak az Eb negyeddöntőjében.

(bumm/ MTI/ telesport.hu) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## dioda2 (2008 Június 20)

nem edző kellene hanem jó focisták


----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)

Portugál búcsú Német öröm.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)

Szurkolók


----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

jó lenne ha lenne majd aranycsapat


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

szegény Boulachrouz


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

és még ezek után is játszik


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

valaki nem tudja h mi a helyzet Freivel, aki a nyitómeccsne sérült meg a svájciaknál?


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)




----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

én is szeretnék menni majd kanadába


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

jó ott élni?


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

nincs ittt senki?


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

azt hittem ez ijen "élőfórum'


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

na mindegy


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

majd benézek még


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

hátha ír valaki addig


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

jók legyetek


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

ja, még


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

hajrá Spanyolország


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

)


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

remélem megnyerik az egészet


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

jók nagyon


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

szeretem őket


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

valaki még?


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

na jólvan


----------



## Westermann (2008 Június 21)

sziasztok tényleg


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 21)

Miért a mindig a mi fórumonkat találják meg az ilyen degenerált tagok?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Miért a mindig a mi fórumonkat találják meg az ilyen degenerált tagok?


 
Szia Pisti.

Ráadásul a földid.De jó volna ha törölné a idióta firkálmányait.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 21)

Nem degenerált, csak unatkozik(mivel nyári szünet van) és mondanivalója volt a focival kapcsolatban. Szerintem nem bántott meg senkit. Nehogy azt higgyétek, hogy a juró fórumán csak normálisak vannak. 

Szóval, EB:
Sajnálom, hogy a spanyolok és az olaszok egymás ellen játszanak, a döntőben inkább néztem volna őket.Szeretem mindkettőt.Annak is örültem volna, ha a horvátok jutnak tovább, mert nekik szerintem nagyobb esélyük lett volna megverni a németeket.
Nem akarok egy német-...döntőt. Szerintem nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Holland Német döntőre tippelek.És reményeim szerint a Hollandok nyerik.Viszont a Spanyolok is jók.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 21)

Nekem már lassan mindegy, csak ne a színtelen-mármint játékban, mert amúgy elég színes válogatott-németek.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Elváreztek a Hollandjaim.De miért pont a ruszkiktól????Lehet a ruszkiknak vereség esetén szibéria járt volna??????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Az Arsenal FC francia balhátvédje, *Gael Clichy* meghosszabbította szerződését a londoni klubbal.

A Portsmouth FC leigazolta a Reading FC szélsőjét, *Glen Little-t*.

A Paris Saint-Germain jobbhátvédjét, *Bernard Mendyt* a Sampdoria csábítja.

Az Olympique Marseille érdeklődik az Olympique Lyon csatára, *Hatem Ben Arfa* iránt.

A Toulouse FC kameruni focistáját, *Achille Emanát* a Real Betis és a Dinamo Kijev is vinné.

A Hertha BSC védője, *Pascal Bieler* az 1. FC Nürnbergbe szerződött.

A Bologna FC megszerezte a Szpartak Moszkva orosz csatárát, *Roman Pavljucsenkót*.

www.infosport-focivilag.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

*Azonos nemzetiség, eltérő célok: Guus Hiddink orosz, és Marco van Basten holland kapitány*
*



*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

*Fehér gyereke született a fekete futballsztárnak - rajta röhög az ország*



*Jefferson Farfan barátnője egy fehérbőrű kisbabának adott életet decemberben. A színes bőrű perui labdarúgó ennek ellenére azt bizonygatja, hogy ő az apa, emiatt kifigurázták az egyik humoros műsorban, így az egész ország rajta nevet.*


Elég kínos szituációba került Jefferson Farfan nemrég született kisfia miatt. A perui labdarúgó barátnője, Melissa ugyanis decemberben szülte meg közös gyermeküket, aki túl fehérbőrű ahhoz, hogy meginduljanak a pletykák, vajon valóban Farfan-e a gyerek apja. A labdarúgó, aki az Eindhovenből a német Schalke együtteséhez igazolt, egy talkshow-ban beszélt arról, hogy övé a kis Adriano, hiszen csak meg kell nézni, mennyire hasonlít rájuk. 





Több sem kellett az El Especial del Humor című kabaré főszereplőinek, és azonnal kifigurázták a futballistát, hatalmas szájat készítettek a bábujának, és a műsorban miközben egy fehér babát tart a kezében, egyfolytában azt bizonygatja, hogy ő a fiú apja. Most az egész ország rajta nevet, de őt ez egy cseppet sem zavarja. "Mindig megkapom videón a műsort, és halálra röhögöm magam. Ez egyáltalán nem tartom zavarónak, ha kifiguráznak" - nyilatkozta Farfan.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)




----------



## bence3434 (2008 Június 22)

Nézitek az EB-t?


----------



## bence3434 (2008 Június 22)

Nekem a hollandok a kedvenceim!


----------



## bence3434 (2008 Június 22)

Nektek?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

bence3434 írta:


> Nézitek az EB-t?


 

Nem olvassuk


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Van der Sar és Van Basten keserű búcsúja.

Szomorúan búcsúzik a válogatottságtól Edwin van der Sar, a labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság negyeddöntőjében az oroszokkal szemben alulmaradt hollandok kapusa. A 37 éves hálóőr már korábban bejelentette, hogy az osztrák-svájci közös rendezésű tornán szerepel utoljára a nemzeti együttesben, de vélhetően más befejezésre gondolt. Szintén vereséggel fejezte be - legalábbis egy időre - szövetségi kapitányi ténykedését a holland nemzeti együttes élén Marco Van Basten. 

"Eddig a mérkőzésig minden rendben volt, rengeteg dicséretet kaptunk, az újabb lépést viszont már nem sikerült megtennünk" - fogalmazott a szombati 3-1-es hosszabbításos vereséget követően.




Van der Sar 128 alkalommal lépett pályára a válogatottban. Az Európa-bajnokságok történetében - a francia Lilian Thurammal együtt - a legtöbb mérkőzést játszotta, 1996-tól 16 Eb-összecsapáson ölthette magára a nemzeti színű mezt.
Az oroszok elleni mérkőzést illetően úgy nyilatkozott, ezúttal egyáltalán nem volt felszabadult a játékuk. "Főleg az első félidőben tartottak nyomás alatt bennünket az oroszok. A hosszabbításban viszont úgy éreztem, továbbjuthatunk, ha eljutunk a tizenegyesekig."
Optimizmusát táplálhatta, hogy klubcsapata, a Manchester United május 21-én, a Bajnokok Ligája döntőjében az ő közreműködésével büntetőpárbajban nyert a Chelsea ellen.
Nemzetközi pályafutásáról szólva azt mondta, igazán élvezte, de elég volt. A Manchester Unitedben még egy évre szól a szerződése. 
Az oroszoktól hosszabbításban elszenvedett 3-1-es vereséggel fejezte be - legalábbis egy időre - szövetségi kapitányi ténykedését a holland nemzeti együttes élén Marco Van Basten. 
A mindössze 43 éves szakvezető, aki 1988-ban Európa-bajnok volt, a jövőben az Ajax Amsterdam vezetőedzője lesz, a válogatott élén pedig Bert van Marwijk váltja őt.
Van Basten két részre osztotta 2004 nyarától tartó kapitányi ténykedést. "Az első két évben nagyon jól szerepeltünk a világbajnoki selejtezőkben, majd túljutottunk a halálcsoporton, de a nyolcaddöntőben kikaptunk a portugáloktól. Az utóbbi két évben viszont szenvedtünk az Eb-selejtezőkön, ugyanakkor remekül szerepeltünk a csoportmeccseken a mostani tornán" - mondta a szombati negyeddöntő után, hozzátéve, meglepte őt, hogy játékosai fizikális problémákkal küszködtek az oroszok ellen. 
"A csoporttalálkozókon lelkesen futballoztunk, de az oroszokkal szemben ennek nem már volt jele" - tette hozzá. 
Csalódottan számoltak be holland médiumok internetes kiadásai a válogatott oroszokkal szembeni 3-1-es negyeddöntőbeli vereségéről, illetve ebből következő Európa-bajnoki búcsújáról. 
"Az oranje álma megsemmisült Bázelben" - írta az Algemeen Dagblad.
"Az orosz válogatott becsomagolta az oranjét" - rögzítette szomorúan a Telegraaf, amely úgy foglalta össze a történteket, hogy "három szép csoportmérkőzés után az orosz csapat túlságosan erősnek bizonyult". 





*Van Basten a holland kispadot az amszterdami Ajaxéra váltja*​"Az oranje hitelét vesztette az oroszokkal szemben" - véli a NOS televízió internetes felületén olvasható cikk szerzője, aki szerint a holland válogatott korántsem volt olyan meggyőző, mint a világbajnok olaszok (3-0) és a vb-ezüstérmes franciák (4-1) elleni csoportmérkőzésen.
"A harcos oroszokkal szemben a holland csapat idegesnek, szorongónak tűnt, és túlságosan lassan játszott" - folytatódik az elemzés.
Az oroszok a hosszabbításban két gólt szerezve harcolták ki a továbbjutást. 
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> Nem olvassuk


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Szia barátom.Mi van veled?Ritkán jössz.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Na és megjött Filozófus kolléga is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 22)

Qva jók voltak az oroszok tegnap. Hiddink tényleg egy mágus. Ilyen edző kellene nekünk is! Nem emlékszem pontosan mennyit, de egy nagy halom lóvét kap az orosz oligarcháktól ha bejutnak a döntőbe. Mo.-on őt nem tudnánk megfizetni.
Csak az vígasztal, hogy a tanítványa a mi szöv.kapitányunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Qva jók voltak az oroszok tegnap. Hiddink tényleg egy mágus. Ilyen edző kellene nekünk is! Nem emlékszem pontosan mennyit, de egy nagy halom lóvét kap az orosz oligarcháktól ha bejutnak a döntőbe. Mo.-on őt nem tudnánk megfizetni.
> Csak az vígasztal, hogy a tanítványa a mi szöv.kapitányunk.


 

A Hollandok nagyon leálltak.Semmi motiváció nem volt a játékikban.
Hiddink meg egy mágus.Amit a PSV-vel is megcsinállt az hihetetlen.A sirból hozta velük vissza a bajnoki cimet.Higgadt jó szakember.Csak miért pont a Hollandok ellen kellett ezt bebizonyitan????????????


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 22)

Tegnap jól kicsesztek velem a tulipánosok!
Most az a divat, hogy az esélytelenebb, gyengébb csapik jutnak tovább.Ezért a következő meccsre nem azt tippeltem, amit mindenki vár, hanem azt, hogy az olaszok jutnak tovább. 
Lassan már nem marad kinek szurkolni, ez az ág az utolsó reményem.Nem tudok szurkolni egy német-, orosz-, török válogatottnak.Bár volt idő, mikor a törököknek szurkoltam nagyon.Ha már muszáj, akkor az utóbbi 2 csapatból nyerjen valamelyik.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Qva jók voltak az oroszok tegnap. Hiddink tényleg egy mágus. Ilyen edző kellene nekünk is! Nem emlékszem pontosan mennyit, de egy nagy halom lóvét kap az orosz oligarcháktól ha bejutnak a döntőbe. Mo.-on őt nem tudnánk megfizetni.
> Csak az vígasztal, hogy a tanítványa a mi szöv.kapitányunk.


Személy szerint Abra fizeti Hiddinket.Nekünk nincs RA-unk.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Jaj csak a tutto fruttók ne jussanak tovább.És a Németek ne nyerjék meg az EB-t.Brutális kéréseim vannak.Nem tudja valaki Uri Geller számát???


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Abra tele van.Bár Mo.volna valaki aki ennyit fektetne a fociba.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> Jaj csak a tutto fruttók ne jussanak tovább.És a Németek ne nyerjék meg az EB-t.Brutális kéréseim vannak.Nem tudja valaki Uri Geller számát???


Szerintem az az egyetlen csapat, amelyik meg tudná verni a németeket a döntőben(vagy a spanyolok).Szóval elég mákjuk van megint a fricceknek.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 22)

Csak, ha valaki nem tudná, a török csapatnak összesen 14 játékosa van, ugyanis a többiek el vannak tiltva vagy sérültek.A 14-ből 1 kapus.Fatih Terim azt mondta, hogy kénytelen lesz beállítani a mezőnybe a cserekapusát. Szóval ennyit a törökök esélyéről.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 22)

filozófus írta:


> Csak, ha valaki nem tudná, a török csapatnak összesen 14 játékosa van, ugyanis a többiek el vannak tiltva vagy sérültek.A 14-ből 1 kapus.Fatih Terim azt mondta, hogy kénytelen lesz beállítani a mezőnybe a cserekapusát. Szóval ennyit a törökök esélyéről.



A fritzek a döntőben érezhetik magukat. Ha mégsem így lesz, akkor tényleg van allah. 
A törököket persze nem lehet leírni. Ha Terim az anyósát állítaná be , az is tudna az utolsó percben gólt szerezni.

Afca! Benéztem néha, de csend és hullaszag volt (leszámítva a földimet)


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

A földid nagypengeSzerintem a focihoz semmi köze.A hozzászólásokra hajtott.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> A földid nagypengeSzerintem a focihoz semmi köze.A hozzászólásokra hajtott.


De szereti a spanyolokat !


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

Húzok meccset nézni.Remélem nyernek a Spanyolok.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 22)

pisti72 írta:


> De szereti a spanyolokat !


És akkor már rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Az Olaszok is hazamentek.Ilyen játékkal nem is csoda.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Cenzúrázzák a foci-EB-t.

Még mindig tart a svájci hírközlési hatóság által benyújtott panasz kivizsgálása, mely az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) ellen és annak cenzúrázási technikái iránt irányul. 

A panasz szerint az UEFA ugyanis bizonyos jeleneteket nem enged adásba, s ezzel kimerítik a cenzúra tényállásának fogalmát. Példaként felhozták, hogy az UEFA által ellenőrzött élő adásban a nézők nem láthatták ahogy június 8-án, az Ausztria - Horvátország mérközésen Bécsben a renitens szurkolók egy csoportja görögtüzet gyújt, majd utána az egyikük be is szaladt a pályára. 

Az UEFA tettét azzal magyarázta, hogy nem akarnak reklámot csinálni a bajkeverőknek, deviáns alakoknak és inkább arra koncentrálnak, ami igazán fontos egy-egy mérkőzésen. 



<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

EURO-2008: UEFA-vizsgálat a török és horvát szövetség ellen .

Ausztria/Svájc
| A két ország válogatottjának pénteki, egymás elleni Eb-negyeddöntőjén történtek miatt fegyelmi vizsgálatot indított az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) a török és horvát szövetség ellen.


<!-- Image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->William Gaillard, az UEFA szóvivője szombaton azt mondta, hogy a szurkolók miatt számíthatnak felelősségre vonásra a futballszervezetek. Mindkét együttes rajongói görögtüzeket gyújtottak a mérkőzés alatt, a horvátok füstbombákat és petárdákat is bedobtak a játéktérre. A mérkőzést tizenegyesekkel a törökök nyerték.
"A találkozó hivatalos ellenőrének jelentésétől függ, milyen szankciókat szab ki az UEFA" - mondta Gaillard. "Mindkét szövetség visszaesőnek számít, ezt is figyelembe veszik a döntéshozók."
A horvátoknak az Ausztria elleni csoportmeccs után kellett 8000 svájci frankot fizetniük, mert a drukkerek görögtüzeket gyújtottak a nézőtéren.
A törököket a csehek ellen 3-2-re megnyert és továbbjutást jelentő csoportmeccs kapcsán kötelezték 44 ezer svájci frank befizetésére, ez a határozat azonban nem jogerős, mert az ország futballszövetsége fellebbezést nyújtott be.
Az UEFA azzal indokolta a súlyos pénzbüntetést, hogy a lefújás után török szurkolók egy csoportja beszaladt a pályára, az öltözőben pedig 25 olyan személy tartózkodott, akinek nem volt érvényes belépője a stadionnak erre a területére. (MTI)


<!-- Tags -->


----------



## Petya33 (2008 Június 23)

Biztos


----------



## atosz16 (2008 Június 23)

Én Arsenal fan vagyok már 2 éve és igaz idén nem vlt vlamai fényes a tabella de jövöre a miénk lesz a kupa meg minden GO GUNNERS


----------



## martoss12 (2008 Június 23)

Man Utd hajrá!!!


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 23)

Szörnyű amit a Magyar TV kommentátorai művelnek, egyszerűen már idegesítő...........
inkább kehallkítva kell nézni a meccset


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*LABDARÚGÁS. Bár különböző ligában szerepeltek az idén, egyvalami közös: mindkét csapat 35 játékost szerepeltetett a szezonban*

*Döntetlen eredmény született a Ferencváros–Újpest „meccsen”*

A két nagy múltú gárda közül egyik sem mondhatja igazán eredményesnek, és sikeresnek a szezont. A lila-fehérek a télen bajnoki címről álmodoztak – el is költöttek a szent cél érdekében 250 millió forintot –, míg a Ferencvárosnál az alapvető cél, a feljutás sem valósult meg. Sokatmondó adat, hogy mindkét gárda harmincöt játékost próbált ki a szezon során. Még ennél is több labdarúgó (42) lépett pályára a Diósgyőr színében, míg a legbiztosabb keretet (24) a Kaposvár és a Paks alakította ki a nyáron.







A Ferencvárosban 35 futballista fordult meg a szezon során, de közülük már sokan hátat fordítottak a csapatnak


Ferencváros–Újpest 35–35. A felütés kissé furcsának tűnik, azonban, ha tudjuk, hogy nem a két csapat egyik mérkőzésén született az eredmény, hanem a szezon során szerepeltetett játékosok számáról, mindjárt érthetőbb a dolog.

A két ősi rivális színeiben egyaránt 35 játékos próbált szerencsét, ami az élvonalbeli klubokat tekintve (a Ferencvárost övező érdeklődés miatt a zöld-fehéreket az első osztályú klubokhoz hasonlítottuk) dobogós helyet ér.

Mindkét gárda esetében elmondhatjuk, hogy a szakvezetők rengeteget változtattak a felálláson, és nem sikerült egy szilárd keretet kialakítani. Újpesten milliókat költöttek a télen új labdarúgókra, elsősorban légiósokra, akikkel a tervezett bajnoki cím helyett mindössze a negyedik helyet sikerült elcsípni.

Az Üllői úti gárda esetében szintén csalódást jelent az év, hisz nem sikerült a feljutás. Mindkét csapat esetében számos külföldi játékos érkezett, amely ismételten felveti a kérdést, hogy megéri-e fizetni a középszintű légiósokat, akik nem sokat lendítenek a játék színvonalán.

Újpesten Balajcza Szabolcs minden percet a pályán töltött, rajta kívül Böjte Attila volt minden mérkőzésen – részben vagy végig – a csatatéren. A Ferencvárosnál nincs ilyen játékos, még Lipcsei Péter is két találkozóról hiányzott. A Fradiban Dramane 17 perccel a legkevesebbet játszó futballista volt, míg a liláknál Széki Attila a maga négy percével érdemelte ki ezt a „címet”.

A többi NB I-es csapatnál elsősorban a Diósgyőr „emelkedik ki”, ahol hasonlóan nagy arányban szerepeltek „nevesincs” idegenlégiósok. A szezon során 42 labdarúgó lépett pályára a DVTK mezében. A miskolciaknál mindössze heten léptek pályára tavasszal is az őszi keretből (!).

Az élmezőnyből meglepően sok futballistát próbált ki még a Debrecen (35), a bajnok MTK csak 26 labdarúgót játszatott, ebből mindössze egy idegenlégiós (!) és igen nagy százalékuk saját nevelés. Érdekesség, hogy az FC Sopron egy fél szezon alatt is 29 labdarúgót „fogyasztott el”, és így megközelítette a 31,125-ös átlagot.

A legbiztosabb keretet Kaposváron és Pakson sikerült kialakítani a nyáron, 24 játékos lépett pályára ezekben a csapatokban, és jó eredményük bizonyítja, hogy a meglévő erőforrásokkal ésszerűen és szakszerűen gazdálkodva is komoly sikereket lehet elérni.

Különösen Kaposváron nagy dolog ez, hiszen Prukner László csapata idén a város történelmének legnagyobb sikerét érte el az „elcsípett” hatodik hellyel. A szezon során gyakorlatilag csak huszonhárom játékos lépett pályára, a huszonnegyedik a saját nevelésű fiatal, Horváth László volt, aki az utolsó mérkőzésen 2–0-s vezetésnél öt perccel a vége előtt debütált az első osztályban.

*Kipróbált játékosok száma az NB I-ben*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Paksi FC</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Gabona Trans-Kaposvár</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>MTK Hungária</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Győri ETO</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>ZTE FC</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>REAC</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>FC Sopron</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>BFC Siófok</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>FC Fehérvár</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Vasas</TD><TD>34</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Újpest FC</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>DVSC-Teva</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>FC Tatabánya</TD><TD>38</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>DVTK </TD><TD>42</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


NS.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 23)

Tegyük hozzá, hogy a Lokinak 4 fronton is helyt kellett állnia (és helyt is állt)
Bajnoki ezüst
MK győztes
Ligakupa második
NBIII. Tisza csoport-Bajnok

Nem volt még egy ilyen csapat az élmezőnyben, amely 4 sorozatban is "érmes " helyen végzett.
Ehhez szükség volt sok játékosra, amelyek nagy százalékban saját nevelésűek voltak.
Sok ifjonc a tavaszi szenban lett stabil tagja a "nagycsapatnak".


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 23)

És Viva Espana!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tia0xB6r_Cs


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 23)

És ez volt a 82-es vb hivatalos dala (idősebb hallgatóink talán még emlékeznek rá):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mQ7pvTfWLs


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 23)

A helyszínen tekintette meg a spanyol-olasz negyeddöntőt Fatih Terim, a török válogatott szövetségi kapitánya. A várható ellenfeleket feltérképező szakemberre a meccs szünetében beszélgettünk, és természetesen az emlékezetes Eb-selejtező is szóba került, amikor Gera felvágása után nemhogy büntetőt nem kaptunk, de még "Gerzson" jutott a kiállítás sorsára.
- Bevallom őszintén, megijedtem, amikor a bíró a sípjába fújt, és elkezdett szaladni feléjük, szent meggyőződésem volt ugyanis, hogy önök büntetőt kapnak, a mi kapusunkat meg kiállítja - emlékezett vissza mosolyogva az esetre Terim. - Aztán amikor megtörtént, ami megtörtént, többen a hasunkat fogtuk a nevetéstől a kispadon, de úgy voltunk vele: ha ő így látta, akkor így látta, végülis ő volt közelebb. Később persze visszanéztük az esetet, és láttuk, mekkora szerencsénk volt: mivel a magyarok erősen "nyomtak" azon a meccsen, vélhetően el is buktuk volna hátrányban és emberátrrányban. Mindig azt mondom azonban, hogy ilyen a futball, bennünket is sújtottak már játékvezetői tévedések, és azt hiszem, ez már így marad, amíg világ a világ...

És hozzátehette volna:-ha az a tetűláda befújja a magyaroknak a tizit, most nem lennénk a 4 között az EB-n.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

És mi ott lennénk?Már mint a négy között???


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Foci EB


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 24)

Elég szánalmas a magyar első osztály mikéntje....


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

rol33 írta:


> Elég szánalmas a magyar első osztály mikéntje....


 

Bővebben?Vagy csak a hozzászólásra hajtasz??


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 24)

Arról van szó, ha megnézef hogy "átlagban" kipróbálnakl vagy 30 játékost elég nevetséges....és akkor fáradtak meg hasonló ha véletlenül egy héten belül kétszer egymás után kell játszani...Néztél már magyar bajnokit????? Egy kabaré, ne menj messzire, csak a szomszédos országokba, ahol felszántják neked a pályát!!!!!!


----------



## hegyifarkas (2008 Június 24)

sdghtz


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

hegyifarkas írta:


> sdghtz


Jó magas az inteligenciaszinten.Soká tartott leirnod?


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 24)

hegyifarkas írta:


> sdghtz


Na ő hajt a hozzászólásokra. :lol:


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

filozófus írta:


> Na ő hajt a hozzászólásokra. :lol:


 
Szia.Mond mi a f...sznak jön az ilyen ide??Marhára fel tudom magamat húzni ilyenkor.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

*MLSZ: Grosicsnak ismét kilyukadt a tüdeje és kórházba került*

Ismét kilyukadt Grosics Gyula tüdeje, s az egykori kiváló kapus újra a Kútvölgyi kórházba került- adta hírül az MLSZ hivatalos honlapja.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=46738050" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
Grosics Gyula kezelőorvosa, dr. Pénzes István professzor az mlsz.hu-nak elmondta: életmentő műtétet hajtottak végre a korábbi kiváló kapuson, amely után stabilizálódott az állapota , s egy héten belül elhagyhatja az intézményt. NS


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

*Újpest: a bosnyák Josip Cutuk 2012-ig aláírt a csapathoz*

Az Újpest FC kedden négy éves szerződést kötött a bosnyák Josip Cutukkal. Erről a klub hivatalos honlapja számolt be.
A megállapodás értelmében a bosnyák – de horvát útlevéllel is rendelkező, azaz EU-s állampolgárnak számító – védő 2012-ig lesz az Újpest labdarúgója.

Josip Cutukot május végén, majd június 16-tól is tesztelte az Újpest szakmai stábja, és ezt követően döntöttek a szerződtetése mellett.

A bal lábas, középső és belső védőként is bevethető futballista 1985. május 4-én született. Nevelőegyesülete a Hajduk Split volt, majd szerepelt a Kamen Ingrad csapatában is.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 24)

Bosnyákra van szüksége Magyarországnak....Az Újpestnél se' normálisak.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Pedig valamikor amikor még Fischer Pali az Ajaxban játszott,akkori edzője Leo Beenhacker azt mondta Magyarország játékospiaca tele van csiszolatlan gyémántal.A mi edzőink ezt miért nem veszik észre?Vagy nem tudják kicsiszolni a gyémántot?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*DAC-Artmedia 2:0 *

Pozsony-Ligetfalu
| DAC-győzelem született az Artmedia ellen.
Az FK DAC 1904 Dragicsevics és Pantics góljával 2-0-ra verte a bajnok FC Artmediát a Corgoň liga péntek délutáni ligetfalui előkészületi mérkőzésén. (ú)


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*MTK: a Sparta és a Steaua ellen készül a bajnokcsapat*

Az MTK hivatalos honlapja szerint a címvédő fővárosi kék-fehérek a Sparta Praha és a Steaua Bucuresti ellen készülnek a Bajnokok Ligája-selejtezőkre.

Garami József csapata július 6–13. között edzőtáborozik Ausztriában, s ezalatt három felkészülési találkozót vív. 

A román bajnoki ezüstérmes Steaua ellen már biztos a mérkőzés, a Sparta elleni összecsapás megrendezése pedig a BL-sorsolástól is függ: ha az MTK szembekerül a prágai csapattal a selejtezőben, a két fél más edzőpartner után néz.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*UEFA. Az európai szövetség az Intertotó-kupa megszüntetését tervezi, ami a magyar Ligakupa versenykiírását is befolyásolhatja*

*Jövőre akár három magyar csapat is indulhat az UEFA-kupában*

Az európai szövetség tervei szerint jövőre megszűnik az UEFA Intertotó-kupa sorozata. A versenynaptárban megüresedő helyeken UEFA-kupa mérkőzéseket rendezhetnek, ugyanis értesüléseink szerint a szövetség bővítheti az UEFA-kupában induló csapatok számát. Ennek következtében akár három magyar együttes is szerepelhet a második számú európai kupában. A harmadik indulót a Ligakupa-győztese adhatja.
Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetségtől (UEFA) származó nem hivatalos információk szerint a 2009-2010-es szezonra változások történhetnek az UEFA-kupában. 

A tervek szerint megszűnik a sok csapat számára érdektelen Intertotó-kupa sorozat, és a versenynaptárban megüresedő helyeken UEFA-kupa mérkőzéseket rendezhetnek, ugyanis értesüléseink szerint a szövetség bővítheti az UEFA-kupában induló csapatok számát.

Erről hivatalos döntés csak ősszel születhet, de az már szinte biztosra vehető, hogy az Intertotó-kupa sorozat megszűnik. Ez pedig azt is jelenti, hogy a fogadóirodák nem számolhatnak jó néhány eseménnyel, hiszen a holt idényben az Intertotó-kupa meccsek teszik ki a fogadási események jelentős részét.

Ezért biztosra vehető, hogy az európai szövetség pótolni kívánja majd a kieső mérkőzéseket, és itt jöhet képbe az UEFA-kupa meghosszabbítása, bővítése, ami a magyar együtteseket is kedvezően érintheti.
Kovács István az MLSZ adminisztrációs hivatalának vezetője a Nemzeti Sport Online érdeklődésére elmondta, végleges döntés ősszel születhet arról, hogy hány magyar csapat szerepelhet az UEFA-kupában a következő szezonban, de nem cáfolta, hogy nőhet a magyar indulók száma.

Kovács István megjegyezte, hogy az Eb után, július elejére várhatók hivatalos információk az UEFA konkrét terveivel kapcsolatban, és ez befolyásolhatja majd a Ligakupa versenykiírását is.

Az előző szezonban ugyanis a Ligakupa győztese az Intertotó-kupában való szereplés jogát harcolta ki. Az már más kérdés, hogy a Fehérvár nem élt a lehetőséggel, ami jól mutatja az Intertotó-kupa presztízsét...

Ha az UEFA valóban meglépi a tervezett változtatásokat, akkor könnyen elképzelhető, hogy a bajnoki második és a Magyar Kupa-győztes mellett a Ligakupa győztese indulhat a második számú európai kupasorozatban. 

Erről biztos információkat július harmadikán tudhatunk meg, az MLSZ elnöksége ugyanis aznap hagyhatja jóvá a 2008-2009-es Ligakupa versenykiírását.

A most következő nemzetközi kupaidényben egyébként az MTK (BL-selejtező), a Debrecen (UEFA-kupa), a Győr (UEFA-kupa) és a Honvéd (UEFA-Intertotó-kupa) képviselheti a magyar színeket. 
NS
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*KUPAGYŐZTESEK EURÓPÁBÓL 2007–2008*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Albánia</TD><TD>*Vllaznia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Andorra</TD><TD>Döntő: Sant Julià–FC Lusitanos</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Anglia</TD><TD>*Portsmouth*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ausztria</TD><TD>Csak amatőr csapatoknak írták ki az Eb miatt</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Azerbajdzsán</TD><TD>*Kazar Lankaran*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Belgium</TD><TD>*Anderlecht*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Bosznia-Hercegovina</TD><TD>Döntő: Sloboda Tuzla–Zrinjski Mostar (2–1); visszavágó június 6-án</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Bulgária</TD><TD>*Liteksz Lovecs*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Ciprus</TD><TD>*APOEL Nicosia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Csehország</TD><TD>*Sparta Praha*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Dánia</TD><TD>*Bröndby*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Észak-Írország</TD><TD>*Linfield*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Észtország</TD><TD>*Flora Tallinn*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fehéroroszország</TD><TD>*MTZ RIPO*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Feröer*</TD><TD>*EB/Streymur (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Finnország*</TD><TD>*Tampere United (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Franciaország</TD><TD>*Lyon*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Görögország</TD><TD>*Olympiakosz*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Grúzia</TD><TD>*Zesztafoni*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hollandia</TD><TD>*Feyenoord*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Horvátország</TD><TD>*Dinamo Zagreb*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Írország*</TD><TD>*Cork City (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Izland*</TD><TD>*FH Hafnarfjördur (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Izrael</TD><TD>*Beitar Jerusalem*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Kazahsztán</TD><TD>az elődöntők következnek</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Lengyelország</TD><TD>*Legia Warszawa*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Lettország</TD><TD>Döntő: Ventspils–Daugavspils</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Liechtenstein</TD><TD>*FC Vaduz*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Litvánia</TD><TD>*FBK Kaunas*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Luxemburg</TD><TD>*Grevenmacher*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Macedónia</TD><TD>*Rabotnicski*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Magyarország</TD><TD>Debrecen</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Málta</TD><TD>*Birkirkara*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Moldova</TD><TD>*Sheriff Tiraspol*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Montenegró</TD><TD>*Mogren Budva*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Németország</TD><TD>*Bayern München*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Norvégia*</TD><TD>*Lilleström (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Olaszország</TD><TD>*AS Roma*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Oroszország</TD><TD>*CSZKA Moszkva*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Örményország</TD><TD>*Ararat Jereván*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Portugália</TD><TD>*Sporting*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Románia</TD><TD>*CFR 1907 Cluj*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>San Marino</TD><TD>*SS Murata*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Skócia</TD><TD>*Rangers*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>*Valencia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Svájc</TD><TD>*FC Basel*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Svédország*</TD><TD>*Kalmar (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Szerbia</TD><TD>*Partizan Beograd*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Szlovákia</TD><TD>*Artmedia Petrzalka*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Szlovénia</TD><TD>*Interblock*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Törökország</TD><TD>*Kayserispor*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ukrajna</TD><TD>*Sahtar Doneck*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Wales</TD><TD>*Bangor City*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*Szentest Pölöskeire cserélheti az ex-újpesti futóbolond.*


Nem valószínű, hogy az Újpestről elküldött Regedei Csaba csapat nélkül marad, hiszen Magyarországról és külföldről is van ajánlata. Elképzelhető, hogy Kispesten folytatja pályafutását, de a szlovákiai Dunaszerdahely csapata is szívesen látná soraiban.

* pepsifoci.hu - *Információink szerint egyáltalán nem kizárt, hogy Regedei a jövőben Pölöskei Gábor irányításával készül. A Honvédnál felmerült a játékos szerződtetése, aki szabadon igazolható, mert a lila-fehérek június elején bejelentették: nem élnek szerződéshosszabbítási opciójukkal. Az is benne van a pakliban, hogy Regedei nemcsak klubok, hanem országot is vált. A felvidéki Dunaszerdahelynél is felmerült a neve a megszerzendő játékosok között.
A játékosról az elmúlt szezonban derült ki, hogy többet fut, mint az Eb-klasszisok: A ProZone mérőrendszer szerint Regedei Csaba éppen a Honvéd elleni találkozón 13 115 métert futott, többet, mint mondjuk a foci Eb-n is kiemelkedőnek számító 11-12 km-t robotoló külföldi sztárok.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*Június 18.*
Vasas: A klub korábbi játékosa, Gyánó Szabolcs ismét Angyalföldre szerződött
*Június 19.*
Győr: Brazil csatárral és belga védővel erősíthet az ETO, eközben fiatalok távozhatnak.
Haladás-Újpest-Debrecen: Andorka Péter, a Haladás gólvágója nem megy Újpestre. A szombathelyiek korábban megkeresték a Loki játékosát, Czvitkovics Pétert, de gyorsan elekadtak a tárgyalások, Kenesei Krisztián pedig még nem adott választ a megkeresésre.
*Június 20.*

Paks-DVSC: Hefflert még mindig vinné a Loki, a játékos csak feltételekkel menne.
*Június 21.*
Újpest: Nem szerződteti az Újpest FC Hegedűs Lászlót. Az Inter Bratislava 19 éves játékosa próbajátékon vett részt a lila-fehéreknél. Az Újpest FC közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott Vituska Istvánnal és Freud Gáborral, és nem hosszabbította meg Tolnai Tamás, Bidemi Bisoye és Kingsley Ogbodo szezon végén lejáró szerződését.
*Június 23.*
Újpest: Vermes Krisztián egy évre kölcsönbe a holland Sparta Rotterdam együttesébe szerződhet, Foxit pedig két NBI-es és egy külföldi klub is vinné. 
Debrecen: A Loki hivatalos honlapján kiadott közleményben cáfolják, hogy a Fehérvár megkereste Czvitkovics Pétert.
Győr: Belga védőt tesztel péntekig a Győr együttese. Az eto.hu információi szerint vasárnap este érkezett Magyarországra Gaetan Malacort, aki a hét folyamán edzéseken és szerdán felkészülési meccsen is részt vesz az ETO csapatánál. 
*Június 24.*
Ferencváros: Liban Abdi, Ryan Cresswell és James Ashmore személyében három sheffieldi játékossal erősítenek a zöldek. 
Honvéd: Kispesten folytathatja pályafutását a kaposvári Maróti Béla. A következő napokban három horvát próbajátékos is érkezik a Bozsik Stadionba. 
Vasas: Az angyalföldi vezetők cáfolják, hogy ők emelték volna Németh Norbert árát, szerintük a Fehérvár fújt visszavonulót.

*A legfrissebb magyar átigazolási hírek naponta - kattints!*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Gratula!
Gondolom az Artmediát legyőzni nem kis bravúr!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Nem gyenge a kupagyőztesek listája. Első körben a san marinoi vagy a vadúzi csapat tetzszene a legjobban.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Gratula!
> Gondolom az Artmediát legyőzni nem kis bravúr!


 
De most már meg kell állni a helyünket az első ligában.,,Corgoň liga,,.

A corgony ,,corgoň,,egy qva szar sör.De az a fő szponzor.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem gyenge a kupagyőztesek listája. Első körben a san marinoi vagy a vadúzi csapat tetzszene a legjobban.


 
Kire számitotok????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

_*by IFFHS*_


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=49><COL width=269><COL width=322><COL width=252><COL width=51></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=49 height=21></TD><TD align=left width=269>_Player_</TD><TD align=left width=322>_Club _</TD><TD align=left width=252>_Nationality _</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle height=28>1.</TD><TD align=left>Klaas Jan Huntelaar</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland -34</TD><TD align=right>33</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>2.</TD><TD align=left>_Cristiano Ronaldo_</TD><TD align=left>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left>Portugal -34</TD><TD align=right>31</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=left>Daniel Emmanuel Ludueña </TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon </TD><TD align=left>Argentina -36</TD><TD align=right>30</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=left>Giancarlo Gregorio Maldonado</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela -31</TD><TD align=right>28</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=left>Alfredo David Moreno</TD><TD align=left>Real Club de San Luis</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -39</TD><TD align=right>28</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=left>Germán Gustavo Denis</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -36</TD><TD align=right sdval="27" sdnum="1031;">27</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=left>Daniel González Güiza</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>España -37</TD><TD align=right>27</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=left>Scott Douglas McDonald</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia -32</TD><TD align=right>25</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>9.</TD><TD align=left>Lisandro López</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -27</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=left>_Luís Fabiano_ Clemente</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil - 30</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=left>Luca Toni</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Italia -31</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=left>Hakan Yakin</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz - 32</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=left>Fernando Torres</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>España - 33</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=left>Sheyi Emmanuel Adebayor</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>Togo -36</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=left>Esteban Andres Solari</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>Argentina - 40</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=left>Vicente José Matías Vuoso</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>Argentina - 41</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=left>Paweł Brożek</TD><TD align=left>Wisa Kraków</TD><TD align=left>Polska -27 </TD><TD align=right>23</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=left>Martín Palermo</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -33</TD><TD align=right sdval="23" sdnum="1031;">23</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=left>José Gustavo Sand</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -30</TD><TD align=right sdval="22" sdnum="1031;">22</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=left>Humberto Andrés Suazo</TD><TD align=left>CF Monterrey</TD><TD align=left>Chile -31</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=left>Blaise N‘Kufo</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz -34</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=left>Dario Zahora</TD><TD align=left>NK Domale </TD><TD align=left>Hratska -34</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=left>Ignacio Martín Scocco</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>Argentina -40</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=left>Želimir Terkeš</TD><TD align=left>NK Zadar</TD><TD align=left>Bosne i Hercegovine -29</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=left>Ionel Daniel Dănciulescu</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România -32</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=left>Miguel Sabah </TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México -34</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=left>Alessandro Del Piero</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia -37</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>28.</TD><TD align=left>Karim Benzema</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France -36</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=left>David Trézéguet</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia -36</TD><TD align=right>20

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Belgique: Joseph Akpala (Royal Sporting Club Charleroi / Nigeria) - 18 Goals
Bulgaria: Georgi Hristov (Botev Plovdiv / Bulgaria) - 19 Goals
Česká Republica: Václav Svěrkoš (Baník Ostrava / Česká Republica) - 15 Goals
Danmark: Jeppe Lund Curth (AaB Aalborg / Danmark) - 17 Goals
Egypt: Alaa Ibrahim (Petrojet Cairo / Egypt) 15 Goals
Algérie: Nabil Hemani (Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie / Algérie) - 16 Goals
Costa Rica: Alejandro Alpizar (CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José / Costa Rica) - 16 Goals
Víctor Núñez (Liga Deportiva Alajuelense / Costa Rica) - 16 Goals
Hellas: Ismael Blanco (AEK Athens / Argentina) - 19 Goals
Honduras: _Jocimar_ do Nascimento (CD Motagua Tegucigalpa / Brasil) - 15 Goals
Iran: Hadi Asghari (Rah-Ahan Tehran / Iran) 18 Goals
Mohsen Khalili (Pirouzi Tehran) 18 Goals
Israel: Samuel Yavoa (Hapoel Kfar-Saba / Ghana) - 15 Goals
Jordan: Mahmoud Shelbayed (Al-Wihdat Amman / Jordan) - 14 Goals
Macedonia: Ivica Gligorovski (FK Milano Kumanova / Macedonia) - 15 Goals
Moldova: Igor Picusciac (FC Tiraspol & FC Sheriff Tiraspol / Moldova) - 14 Goals
Nigeria: Eze Otorogu (Enyimba International FC Aba / Nigeria) - 14 Goals
Österreich: Alexander Zickler (Red Bull Salzburg / Deutschland) 16 Goals
Slovensko: Ján Novák (MFK Košice / Slovensko) - 17 Goals
South Africa: James Chamanga (Moroka Swallows Marshalltown / Zambia) - 14 Goals
Srbija: Nenad Jestrović (FK Crvena zvezda Beograd / Srbija) - 13 Goals
Tunisie: Willem Ben Yahia (Club Africain de Tunis / Tunisie) - 10 Goals
Türkiye: Semih _Ş_entürk (Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul / Türkiye) - 17 Goals
Ukraina: Marko Dević (FC Metalist Kharkiv / Srbija) - 19 Goals
Uruguay: Cristian Ricardo Stuani * (Danubio FC Montevideo / Uruguay) 19 Goals
Ricard Aníbal Porta **(CA River Plate Montevideo / Uruguay & Australia) 19 Goals


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

The World's most successful Top Division Goal Scorers in one Season of all time" 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_(Top 11)_
​[/FONT]​[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 1. Archibald McPherson Stark (USA): 1924/25 - 44 matchs - 67 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 2. Ferenc Deák (Magyarország): 1945/46 - 34 matchs - 66 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 3. William Ralph Dean (England): 1927/28 - 39 matches - 60 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4. Héctor Horace Scotta (Argentina): 1975 - 57 matchs - 60 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 5. Refik Resmja (Albania): 1951 - 23 matchs - 59 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 6. Ferenc Deák (Magyarország): 1948/49 - 30 matchs - 59 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 7. Edson Arantes do Nascimento "Pelé" (Brasil/Campeonato Paulista): 1958 - 38 matchs - 58 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 8. José Saturnino Cardozo (Paraguay/CD Toluca): 2002/03 - 42 matchs - 58 goals;[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 9. Josef Bican (Protectorat Bohemia & Morava): 1943/44 - 23 matchs - 57 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]10. Gyula Zsengellér (Magyarország): 1938/39 - 26 matchs - 56 goals; [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]11. Frederick Roberts (Northern Ireland): 1930/31 - 26 matchs - 55 goals[/FONT]

Az örökranglista.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Én a szlovák sörök közül az Arany fácánt ismerem, meg a Gemert. Mikor Gömörhorkán nyaraltunk apámék mindig azt ittak.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Én a szlovák sörök közül az Arany fácánt ismerem, meg a Gemert. Mikor Gömörhorkán nyaraltunk apámék mindig azt ittak.


 
No a gemer sör az egy lóhúgy.Én Kelt-et iszom.Az tuti jó és olcsó.A fácány az is finom.Főleg most,hogy a Hollandoké.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Egy Deák Ferenc típusú gólvágó jól jönne most a Lokinak. 
A mai nap híre, hogy elhúzott a haiti válogatott csatárunk (kb. 1 hétig edzett nálunk), akit a Levante-tól hoztunk. Volt egy pont a szerződésében amit utólag vett észre, hogy nem tud teljesíteni.
Azt mondják a jól értesültek hogy homokszexuális volt a gyerek. Emiatt senki sem merte volna megölelni, ha gólt rúg.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

afca írta:


> No a gemer sör az egy lóhúgy.Én Kelt-et iszom.Az tuti jó és olcsó.A fácány az is finom.Főleg most,hogy a Hollandoké.



Hollandoké, vagy holland nemzetiségűeké. Nem mindegy .


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Mi a tipped ma estére? Nyernek a friccek?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Hollandoké, vagy holland nemzetiségűeké. Nem mindegy .


 
Állitólag megvették a Hollandok.Azóta jó megint a ,,bažant,,fácány.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Hollandoké, vagy holland nemzetiségűeké. Nem mindegy .



Na jó hagyjuk. Ezt nevezik nálunk szalonrasszizmusnak.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi a tipped ma estére? Nyernek a friccek?


 

Szerintem nem.A Törökök ugyan azt csinállják mint Egerben a vár alatt.Ostromolnak.Remélem kicsinállják a fricceket.Azóta már mind Mekka felé néz és imádkozik Allahhoz.Remélem sikerül nekik.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 25)

Én is nekik szurkolok, bár a törököket sem zártam a szivembe az elcsalt meccs óta. Azóta mondjuk a skótokat jobban utálom.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Én is nekik szurkolok, bár a törököket sem zártam a szivembe az elcsalt meccs óta. Azóta mondjuk a skótokat jobban utálom.


 
SzalonrasszistaHa én elmondom,hogy kiket utálok biztos kizárnak innen.Nem tudo miért de a friccek az elsők a csokorban.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Megyek és megnézem a meccset.Jó szórakozást neked is.


----------



## Ladyani (2008 Június 25)

*eb*

szerintem a törökök fognak nyerni.
Egész jól játszottak mostanság.
De ez csak az én szerény véleményem.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Ladyani írta:


> szerintem a törökök fognak nyerni.
> Egész jól játszottak mostanság.
> De ez csak az én szerény véleményem.


Sajnálom,hogy nem jött be a véleményed.Nagyon a Törököknek szurkoltam én is.Gyenge ez a Német válogatott és szerencsés.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Glasgow Celtic FC, 1889: Back, l. t. r. J. McDonald, J. Glass, D. Malloy, J. J. Quinn (four committee members), Joseph Anderson (Secretary-Coach); Middle, l. t. r. Michael Dunbar, William Maley, W. Dunning, W. McKillop (Committee member), Patrick Gallacher, John O‘Hara (Committee member), Thomas E. Maley, William Grovers; Front, l. t. r. Michael McKeown, Neil McCallum, James Kelly, James McLaren, John Coleman.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

<TABLE class=spieltag style="WIDTH: 440px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 2px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important" colSpan=3>Trainerwechsel in dieser Saison</TH></TR><TR><TH class="sub ar" style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 3px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important">entlassener Trainer </TH><TH class="sub ac" style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 3px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important">Verein</TH><TH class="sub al" style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 2px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important"> Nachfolger</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Ernst Middendorp</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>




 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Michael Frontzeck</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Arminia Bielefeld</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Hans Meyer</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Thomas von Heesen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>1.FC Nürnberg</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Petrik Sander</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Bojan Prasnikar</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Energie Cottbus</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Georg Zellhofer</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">SV Ried</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Karl Daxbacher</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Walter Schachner</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Frenkie Schinkels</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>SK Austria Kärnten</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Karl Daxbacher</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FK Austria Wien</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Andrej Panadic</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>LASK Linz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Manfred Bender</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Heinz Fuchsbichler</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>SC Rheindorf Altach</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Helmut Kraft</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Magna Wiener Neustadt</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Georg Zellhofer</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>SV Ried</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Giovanni Trapattoni</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Irland</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Co Adriaanse</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Helmut Kraft</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Magna Wiener Neustadt</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Walter Kogler</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Wacker Innsbruck</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Hector Cuper</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Paco Chaparro</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Real Betis Sevilla</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Víctor Muñoz</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Getafe</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Manuel Zambrano</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Recreativo Huelva</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Lucas Alcaraz</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">UD Levante</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Javier Clemente</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Real Murcia</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Juande Ramos</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tottenham Hotspur</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Manuel Jiménez</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Sevilla</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Quique Flores</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Benfica Lissabon</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Voro</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Valencia</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Giovanni de Biasi</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Lucas Alcaraz</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>UD Levante</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Víctor Fernández</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Marcelino</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Real Saragossa</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Marcelino</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Real Saragossa</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Juan Ramón López Muñiz</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Racing Santander</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Lawrie Sanchez</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Roy Hodgson</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Fulham</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Martin Jol</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Juande Ramos</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Tottenham Hotspur</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Sam Allardyce</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Kevin Keegan</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Newcastle United</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Billy Davies</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Paul Jewell</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Derby County</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Steve Bruce</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Wigan Athletic</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Alex McLeish</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Birmingham City</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Claude Puel</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Olympique Lyon</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Rudy Garcia</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>OSC Lille</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Francis De Taddeo</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Yvon Pouliquen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Metz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Alain Perrin</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Claude Puel</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Olympique Lyon</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Franck Dumas</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Patrick Parizon</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>SM Caen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Kurt Hesse</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">TSV Sasel</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Pablo Correa</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>AS Nancy-Lorraine</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Elie Baup</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Alain Casanova</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Toulouse</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Frédéric Hantz</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Francis Gillot</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Guy Roux</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Jean-Pierre Papin</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>RC Lens</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Albert Emon</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Erik Gerets</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Olympique Marseille</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Domenico Di Carlo</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Luigi Cagni</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Parma</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Massimo Ficcadenti</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Nevio Orlandi</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Reggina Calcio</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Marco Giampaolo</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Davide Ballardini</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Cagliari Calcio</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Silvio Baldini</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Walter Zenga</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Catania Calcio</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Luciano Spinosi</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Fernando Orsi</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>AS Livorno</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Francesco Guidolin</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Stefano Colantuono</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>US Palermo</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Walter Alfredo Novellino</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Giovanni de Biasi</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>FC Turin</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ar style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right><TBODY><TR class=ar><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=right>Roberto Mancini</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=middle rowSpan=2>



 </TD></TR><TR class=ar><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vereinslos</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>José Mourinho</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" align=left>Inter Mailand</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Az FTC 1899. május 3-án alakult, első elnöke dr. Springer Ferenc volt. A klub színe: zöld-fehér. Az egyesület címerében az öt zöld és négy fehér csík Budapest IX. kerületét, a Ferencvárost szimbolizálja. Az egyesületi embléma lévő zöld pajzsban elhelyezett egymáshoz fordított három E-betű az egyesület jelmondatára utal: Erkölcs, Erő, Egyetértés. A labdarúgó szakosztálynak külön címere is létezik: 1928-ban, a profizmus kezdeti éveiben Manno Miltiades tervei alapján készült. A jelvény fő alakja egy bronz sas és a sas karmai között egy futball-labdát szorongat. A futball-labda körül zöld-fehér színekkel pajzs látható, benne FERENCVÁROS felirattal, arany vagy zöld betükkel. 
Az FTC az egyetlen magyar csapat, amely az 1901. évi kezdettől valamennyi első osztályú magyar bajnokságban részt vett. Az elért 28 bajnoki cím rekord Magyarországon. 
Íme, a sikerévek: 1903, 1905, 1906-07, 1908-09, 1909-10, 1910-11, 1911-12, 1912-13, 1925-26, 1926-27, 1927-28, 1931-32, 1933-34, 1937-38, 1939-40, 1940-41, 1948-49, 1962-63, 1964, 1967, 1968, 1975-76, 1980-81, 1991-92, 1994-95, 1995-96, 2000-2001, 2003-2004
Az egyik legemlékezetesebb az 1931-32. évi 100%-os bajnokság, amelyet csak győzelemmel, tehát döntetlen és vereség nélkül zárt a Ferencváros. Ez a magyar labdarúgás történetében egyedülálló, de Európában is kevés az ilyen bravúros szereplés. 
A Ferencváros nyerte a legtöbb alkalommal a Magyar Kupát is. A 20 kupagyőzelem évei: 1913, 1922, 1927, 1928, 1933, 1935, 1942, 1943, 1944, 1958, 1972, 1974, 1976, 1978, 1991, 1993, 1994, 1995, 2003, 2004. 
Az FTC nemzetközi kupaszereplése is figyelemre méltó. A Ferencváros 1928-ban és 1937-ben nyerte a korszak híres, rangos trófeáját, a Közép-Európai Kupát, a legendás KK-t. 
A három nagy európai kupa közül az UEFA kupa "ősét", a Vásárvárosok Kupáját, a Ferencváros 1965-ben nyerte meg. 
A VVK-ban 1968-ban ismét döntőbe került a zöld-fehér gárda, de a Leeds United nyerte a trófeát. 1972-ben, immár az UEFA kupában, az elődöntőig jutott a csapat. A KEK-ben 1975-ben veretlenül jutott a döntőbe a Ferencváros, azonban a kupát a fénykorát élő Dinamo Kijev nyerte. 
A Ferencváros az első magyar csapat, amely az Anderlecht legyőzésével a Bajnokok Ligájába küzdötte magát. 

<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1899-1910</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>"Új football-egylet a fővárosban! A ferenczvárosi ifjak körében mozgalom indult meg a football-egylet iránt. Az alakuló gyűlést 1899. április 16-án este tartják az Üllői úti Gutgessel vendéglőben" - a Sport-Világ újság adott hírt minderről egykoron. A Ferencvárosi Polgári körbe sok-sok ember igyekezett a Bakáts-téren 1899. május 3-án este hat és hét óra között. Ezen az estén a kerület lelkes fiataljai az idősebb és tehetősebb polgárokkal együtt megalakították az FTC-t. Első elnökének dr. Springer Ferencet, a kerület kedvelt ügyvédjét választották. Érdekesség, hogy a klub további működéséhez szükséges anyagiakat egy, az ebből az alkalomból megszervezett bál bevétele biztosította. Rövidesen a ferencvárosi tagok saját maguk megépítették az FTC első sportpályáját a külső Soroksári úton. 1900. december 3-án hivatalosan is megalakult az FTC "football-szakosztálya". Két hónappal később, február 10-én hazánkban megrendezték az első bajnoki mérkőzést, melyet a Fradi és a BTC vívott. A dolog szépséghibája az volt, hogy mivel ez nem volt a Szövetségnek bejelentve, nem ismerték el hivatalosnak. Két hónappal később, április 21-én aztán az FTC is lejátszotta első hivatalos bajnokiját, melyen a MUE 5-3-ra verte a zöld-fehéreket. A Ferencváros első hivatalos bajnoki gólját Borbás Gáspár, az FTC 17 éves balszélsője szerezte. A Fradi első pontját a Műegyetem ellen elért 2-2-es döntetlen után jegyezhette fel, míg az első Fradi-győzelemre 1901. június 16-ig kellett várni (FTC-BP. SC 5-1). Érdekesség, hogy a Fradi hivatalosan hamarabb mutatkozott be a nemzetközi porondon, mint a bajnokságban, március 24-én a Cricketer 9-0-ra verte a magyar csapatot. Május 5-én az Old Cricketer ellen (5-0, az első Fradi győzelem a nemzetközi porondon) viseltek első alkalommal a Fradi-játékosok zománcozott kis jelvényt, mely öt zöld és négy fehér csíkot tartalmazott, a címer alján lévő zöld pajzsban pedig három egymáshoz fordított E pedig helyeztek el. Ez mindmáig a klub jelmondatára utal: erkölcs, erő, egyetértés. 1902-ben a Fradi elszenvedte a mai napig fennálló legnagyobb arányú vereségét, a zöld-fehérek 16-0-ra kaptak ki az Oxfordtól. Egy évvel később, azaz 1903-ban a fradisták már ez első bajnoki címüket ünnepelhették. Szintén ebben az évben kapták meg a zöld-fehérek először az Ezüstlabdát, az első magyar labdarúgó-vándordíjat.
1905-ben komoly botrányok és óvások után már a második bajnoki elsőségüket ünnepelhették a fradisták. Az első őszi-tavaszi rendszerű bajnokságot 1906/07-ben rendezték meg, amely ferencvárosi sikerrel ért véget. Megható módon a bajnokságban résztvevő csapatok az évadzárón képviseltették magukat, és egy-egy babérkoszorúval tisztelegtek a zöld-fehérek nagyszerű teljesítménye előtt. 1909. június 6-án az FTC végleg megnyerte az első magyar labdarúgó vándordíjat, miután ötödször nyerte el az Ezüstlabdát. Szintén ez az év hozta az első ferencvárosi nemzetközi kupagyőzelmet, június 13-án a Fradi a Wiener ellen aratott 2-1-es győzelmével megnyerte a Monarchia-bajnokságot. Természetesen az 1908/09-es bajnoki évad megnyeréséért járó serleg is a zöld-fehérek vitrinébe került. Egy évvel később már az ötödik bajnoki címét ünnepelhette a Fradi. Az első ferencvárosi évtized így fantasztikusan zárult: a zöld-fehérek összesen 5 bajnoki címet, 3 ezüstérmet és 1 bronzérmet gyűjtöttek. A remek teljesítmény felkeltette egy angol üzletember figyelmét is, aki az évtized végén - egy 100 koronás - Fradi-részvényt vásárolt.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1911-1920</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>1911. február 12. Felejthetetlen nap az FTC életében. Az Üllői úti pálya avatásának a napja! A pálya már a premier idején impozáns látványt nyújtott. Az új létesítményben az első gólt a híres gólvágó Schlosser Imre, alias Slózi szerezte. Az új stadionban is ott folytatta a Fradi, ahol a Soroksári úton abbahagyta. 1911-ben sorozatban harmadszor lett bajnok, a zöld-fehérek 21 meccsen ár maradtak veretlenek. A következő év fantasztikusan indult, a Ferencváros először nyert Angliában, a zöld-fehérek a Wokingot gyűrték le a szigetországban. Az 1912-es év is ferencvárosi elsőséget hozott, a bajnokság 11-3-as Fradi győzelemmel zárult (a III. kerület ellen, az eredmény egyébként a mai napig gólcsúcs a klub történetében a bajnokságban). A meccsen "Slózi" is brillírozott, 8 alkalommal volt eredményes. Egy év múlva először nyerték el a Magyar Kupát a zöld-fehérek, igaz, ezért még nem járt serleg, mivel az nem készült el. Közben zsinórban ötödik bajnokságát is megnyerte a csapat, nem csoda, hogy összesen 39 helyre hívták a gárdát portyázni. A korabeli lapok már akkor is rendre arról számoltak be, hogy a Ferencvárosnak van a legnagyobb szurkolóba, akik idegenbe is rendszeresen elkísérik a csapatot. Néhány hónap múlva már nem ment ilyen jól, egyre több fájó vereséget szenvedett a csapat, majd jött egy szomorú nap: 1914. augusztus 2-a: szinte az egész csapat behívót kapott, és sajnos nem mindenki tért vissza. Kétévnyi szünet után az MLSZ újra kiírta a bajnokságot, az 1916/17-es idényt a Fradi a negyedik helyen zárta. Egy évvel később fura szezont zárt az FTC, a csapatot egy időre kizárták a bajnokságból, majd a zöld-fehérek visszatérhettek, és a teljesen reménytelen helyzetből zseniális hajrával végül a másodikak lettek. Az évtized egy harmadik hellyel zárult és egy szomorú eseménnyel: elhunyt dr. Springer Ferenc, az FTC alapító elnöke, akit ezrek kísértek el utolsó útjára.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1921-1930</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>1922. szeptember 24-én az Üllői úti pályán impozáns ünnepséget tartottak, amelynek keretében felavatták az alapító elnök emlékére készített szobrot. A pályán továbbra sem jött össze az áhított bajnoki cím, ezüst illetve bronzérem viszont jócskán került az Üllői útra. Az 1924/25-ös bajnokság sem indult valami fényesen, a Fradi 11-2-re kapott ki az MTK-tól, ez a mai napig a zöld-fehérek legsúlyosabb veresége a bajnokságban. A kék-fehérek remekeltek ezekben az időkben, az MTK sorrendben tizedszer nyert bajnokságot. Az 1925/26-os idényben a zöldek megtörték a kékek uralmát, és 13 év után ismét magyar bajnoki címet szereztek. Ez volt egyébként az utolsó amatőr magyar bajnokság. Majd elindult a profi bajnokság, melyre 1000 pengő ellenében neveztek a klubok. 1926. július 26-án hivatalosan is megalakult az FTC profi labdarúgó-alakulata, a Ferencváros FC. A klub első profi játékosa Horváth II volt. Az új bajnokság első meccsét augusztus 29-én rendezték, a Ferencváros csapata lépett pályára a nyitányon, a zöld-fehérek 6-2-re verték a Budai 33-at. Még ugyanebben az idényben, március 2-án megszólalt az első megafon a pályákon, a ferencvárosi szurkolók élvezhették az új hangosbemondót. A pályán is volt okuk ünnepre a zöld-fehéreknek, az első profibajnokságot hétpontos előnnyel zárta az élen a Ferencváros. Sőt, a csapat a bajnoki cím mellett a kupagyőzelemért járó serleget is begyűjtötte. Az év végén már a Rádius moziban is láthatták az emberek a Fradit, ahol egyedülálló módon filmrészleteket vetítettek a csapat edzéséről. Az év végén a gárda még Afrikába is elmerészkedett egy túra erejéig. Mindeközben a bajnoki cím az idény végén megint a zöld-fehéreké lett, a Fradi Szegeden biztosította be az elsőséget. A kupagyőzelem ráadásként megint összejött.
A csapatnak a nemzetközi kupában is jól ment, a KK-ban egészen a fináléig menetelt az FTC, sőt ott a Rapidot 7-1-re ütötte ki az első meccsen. A visszavágón nem történt csoda, így a magyar csapaté lett a kupa. 1928-ban Manno Miltiades megtervezte az úgynevezett turulmadaras jelvényt, az FTC labdarúgó-szakosztály hivatalos jelvényét. A harmadik évtized végén még két bajnoki ezüstéremmel bővült a ferencvárosi sikerlista. Közben a csapat először vett részt dél-amerikai túrán, a Fradi óriási meglepetésre 3-2-re nyert a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Uruguay otthonában.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1931-1940</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>Az 1931/32-es bajnokság után ismét örülhetett az Üllői úti publikum, bajnok lett a csapat. Nem is akárhogyan, azóta sem múlta felül senki a 31/32-es csapatot: a Ferencváros 22 meccsből 22-őt nyert meg, azaz százszázalékos teljesítménnyel lett bajnok. A bajnokságban született meg egyébként a profizmus bevezetése óta a 400. Fradi gól. Ugyanebben az évben egy újvidéki túra során a Ferencváros lejátszotta az első villanyfényes találkozóját. 1933-ban a párizsi L'Auto olvasóinak szavazatainak alapján a Ferencváros lett a hetedik legjobb csapat a kontinensen. Ebben az évben ugyan elmaradt a bajnoki cím, a kupagyőzelem viszont nem. Egy évvel később a mostoha körülmények ellenére a bajnoki cím jött össze. Egy évvel később a bajnoki címről és a KK-kupa győzelemről is lemaradtak a zöld-fehérek, nem úgy a Magyar Kupáról. Az 1935/36-os idény már Nemzeti Bajnokság (NB I) néven rajtolt, a zöld-fehérek a harmadik évadban nyerték meg ismét a bajnokságot. Közben az FTC másodszor is elnyerte a KK-kupát, a Laziót kétszer is legyűrte a Fradi. A következő két évben ismét fináléba jutott a Ferencváros, a végső győzelem azonban elmaradt. Az évtized mégis remekül zárult, hiszen ismét bajnoki címnek örülhettek az Üllői úton, a Fradi a jobb gólarányának köszönhetően lett első.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1941-1950</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>Az új évtizedet is bajnoki arannyal kezdte a Ferencváros, és az 1931/32-es idény után ismét meghaladta a rúgott gólok száma a százat. Ezután nyolc évig böjtöltek a ferencvárosi érzelmű drukkerek, az újabb bajnoki címre ugyanis egészen az 1948/49-es idényig kellett várni. Közben azért történt egy s más. 1944 augusztus 2-án a Ferencváros FC beolvadt az anyaegyesületbe, az FTC-be, így ekkor egy vezetés alá került az egész egyesület. A Ferencváros első magyar csapatként repülővel utazott Amerikába... A szurkolóknak azonban a csapat Magyar Kupa-szereplése jelentette a legnagyobb örömet, hiszen az FTC 1942-ben, 1943-ban és 1944-ben is elhódította a serleget. Jött az 1948-as esztendő, amelyben ismét jócskán volt miért örülni a drukkereknek. Az 1948. október 31-én megrendezett FTC-Tatabánya mérkőzés volt a Fradi 1000. bajnokija. 1949 májusában négy fordulóval a bajnokság befejezése előtt már aranyérmes volt az éppen 50. születésnapját ünneplő Ferencváros. Minden idők leggólképesebb ferencvárosi csatársora játszott ekkor, a támadók 140 gólt rúgtak 30 meccsen, ebből Deák egyedül vágott 59-et. 1950. február 16. - szintén nevezetes dátum a Fradi életében: kimondták, hogy az ÉDOSZ SE és az FTC egybeolvadnak ÉDOSZ néven. 10 nappal később már ezen a néven játszott a csapat a bajnokságban.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1951-1960</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>Ínséges idők következtek az ötvenes években: mindössze egy ezüst és három bronzot produkált a csapat. A csapat egyébként már Kinizsi néven szerepelt, miután 1951 januárjától az ÉDOSZ SE sportszervezetei felvették a Kinizsi nevet. A labdarúgók mezt cseréltek: öt évig piros-fehérben játszottak. 1956 szeptemberében már tárgyalások folytak arról, hogy a Fradi visszakapja a nevét és színét. Az ősszel aztán a "Fradi" ismét Ferencvárosi Torna Club lett. December 17-én hosszú évek után játszott ismét hivatalos mérkőzést a zöld-fehér csapat Ferencváros néven, a Fradi a Vojvodinát verte 3-1-re. 1958-ban először közvetített televízió élőben mérkőzést, a képernyő előtt ülők a Ferencváros-Honvéd találkozót izgulhatták végig. A bajnokságban a végén elbotlott a Fradi, a kupát viszont tizedszer is magasba emelhették a zöld-fehér csapat játékosai.

</TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1961-1970</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>A hatvanas években egy sokkal sikeresebb széria kezdődött. Az évtized elejét, azaz 1962-es évet a Fradi VVK-ban aratott sikerei fémjelezték, ám a Zágráb végül megállította a magyar csapatot. Idehaza viszont megállíthatatlan volt a Fradi, Alberték magabiztos játékkal szereztek 14 év után ismét bajnoki aranyat szeretett klubjuknak. Sőt 1963-ban akár két bajnoki címet is szerezhetett volna a gárda, mivel az MLSZ az őszre külön bajnokságot írt ki, ám a Ferencváros a pocsék hajrájával lemaradt az első helyről. A következő évad is remek perceket tartogatott a szurkolóknak, hiszen a Fradi ismét bajnok lett, immár tizenkilencedik alkalommal. Közben a csapat már megkezdte a menetelését a VVK-ban: a Brno, a Wiener SC, az AS Roma, az Atletico Bilbao és a Manchester United sorra esett az FTC áldozatául. Az 1965-ös fináléban aztán a Juventus is fejet hajtott a Fradi előtt, amely így megnyerte a rangos európai kupasorozatot. 1967 szintén aranyévnek számít a klub történetében. A Fradi 28 bajnoki meccset játszott veretlenül a bajnokság folyamán, igaz, az utolsó két meccset elbukta a csapat, amely így is begyűjtötte a 20. bajnoki címet.
A csapat legjobbja, Albert Flórián hatalmas elismerésben részesült, 67-ben ő lett az Aranylabdás. Egy évvel később ismét a Ferencváros nevétől volt hangos Európa, a magyar gárda ismét beverekedte magát a VVK-döntőjébe, a Leeds azonban jobbnak bizonyult a Fradinál. A bajnokságban viszont nem akadt a Ferencvárosnál jobb csapat, huszonegyedszer is bajnok lett az Üllői úti gárda. Az évtized egyik legérdekesebb meccse a Kispest-FTC volt, amelyen a 12 évvel korábban visszavonuló Gulyás Géza - Géczi sérülése miatt - ismét beállt a kapuba védeni, és remekül teljesített, csak büntetőből kapitulált.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1971-1980</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>A legendás 70-es évek elején a Fradi elsősorban a nemzetközi kupaszereplése miatt hívta fel magára a figyelmet. A VVK és EVK utódjaként létrejött UEFA-kupában a zöld-fehérek egészen az elődöntőig meneteltek, ott viszont két peches meccs után a Wolwerhampton megálljt parancsolt, sőt a bajnokságban sem került dobogóra a csapat. "Némi" vigaszt azért jelenthetett az újbóli, immár tizenegyedik Magyar Kupa-győzelem. Amint az köztudott, a nevezetes trófeát fél év múlva kiállítási helyéről ellopták. 1973-as esztendő szintén gyengébbre sikeredett, némi örömet "csupán" az jelentett, hogy bemutatkozott egy tehetséges fiatalember: Nyilasi Tibor. Egy évvel később viszont szomorkodhattak a drukkerek, 1974. március 17-én elbúcsúzott Albert Flórián, aki természetesen mindezt bajnoki góllal tette emlékezetessé. Örülhetett a publikum a 74-es kupadöntő után is, a Fradi MNK-győzelemmel ünnepelte a klub 75. születésnapját. A stadion is jelentős átalakulásokon és felújításon ment keresztül, a nevezetes KEK-menetelést már az "új" stadionban kezdte meg a Ferencváros. A lendület egészen 1975. május 14-ig tartott, amikor is a nemzetközi kupa fináléjában a Dinamo Kijev 3-0-ra verte a zöld-fehér együttest. Az évad őszén a Fradi lejátszotta 1000. nemzetközi mérkőzését, a cseh Brno volt a szenvedő fél. 1976 április 7-én a sportlap két Fradi-meccsről is beszámolhatott, hiszen 6-án az FTC pályára lépett az MNK-ban és a KK-ban is. Előbbit meg is nyerte az évad végén a zöld-fehér alakulat.
Csakúgy, mint a bajnokságot, amelyben a 8-3-as újpesti vereség dacára is az első helyen zárt az FTC. Nem várt sikeres esztendő volt ez, méltán kapta a gárda a Csikócsapat becenevet. 1977. május 11-én rendezték meg a klub 1000. Üllői úti mérkőzését, persze hogy nyert a csapat. Egy évvel később a Pécset verte a Ferencváros, ez a siker MNK-elsőséget ért, immár a tizennegyediket. Ez év októberében rendezték meg az első villanyfényes meccset az Üllői úton, ezúttal is a Pécs volt a szenvedő fél. A hetedik évtizedet egy szerény 6. hellyel a bajnokságban zárta a csapat.
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1981-1990</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>Az új évtizedet remekül kezdte a csapat, öt év után ismét az Üllői úti stadion vitrinjébe került a bajnoki győzelemért járó serleg. Sőt a csapat aranyérme mellé Nyilasi az európai góllövőlistán elért második helyével - 30 gól - ezüstcipős lett. Ezután viszont sikerekben szegényebb esztendők következtek, a legjobb eredmény a 2. hely volt. A legnagyobb gólarányú győzelmét mégis ebben az évtizedben érte el a Ferencváros: 30-1-re verte a Gutenbrun nevű osztrák csapatot. Persze, egy negatív csúcs is hozzátartozik a 80-as évekhez: az 1984-85-ös idényben minden idők legrosszabb idényét produkálta a zöld-fehér gárda, a tizenharmadik lett. Az 1988/89-es és a 1989/90-es idényben elért ezüst-, illetve bronzérem tette valamelyest szebbé a nyolcadik évtizedet. 89-ben a Fradi hat év elteltével játszhatott ismét európai kupában, a KEK-ben azonban a biztató nyitány után elmaradt a jó folytatás.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width=390 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=fraditext bgColor=#84cba5 colSpan=2>1991-2001</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditext colSpan=2>A XX. századik utolsó évtizedének első bajnokságának nyitómeccse Szenes Sándortól volt hangos. A román légiós egyedülálló módon élete első magyar ba jnoki meccsének első percében rögtön gólt szerzett, majd csapattársaival hatalmas örömet Nyilasi Tibornak, aki győzelemmel debütált a Fradi kispadján. A fiatal szakember rögtön egy ezüstéremmel nyitott, a kupában viszont senkin sem könyörültek meg Kellerék. Egy évvel később az őszi botladozás után Fodor "Foci" Imre vezérletével szárnyaltak a "Zöld Sasok", a tavaszi idényben esélyt sem adva más csapatoknak 11 év után ismét az Üllői útra hozhatták a bajnoki címért járó serleget. Ezután a Szuper Kupát és a Magyar Kupát szinte sorozatban a zöld-fehérek nyerték. Az évtized közepén Novák Dezső vezetésével ismét nagyot alkotott a Fradi, újra bajnok lett, majd óriási meglepetésre bekerült a Bajnokok Ligája csoportküzdelmeibe, amely azóta sem sikerült egyetlen magyar csapatnak sem. És ezzel még nem volt vége, a BL-ben egész Európának okozott meglepetést a Ferencváros a Grasshoppers és a Real Madrid elleni meccseken mutatott teljesítményével. Egy évvel később ismét a Ferencváros lett a magyar bajnok, majd a 27. bajnoki elsőséget újabb öt esztendő elteltével tavaly gyűjtötte be a zöld-fehér csapat.
</TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></T< TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

A Fradi dél-amerikai túracsapata 1929-ben
Állnak balról:Fuhrmann, Berkessy, Takács I. Turay, Toldi, Kovács, Takács II. Becsei, Táncos,Bukovi, Kohut; Ülnek: Lyka, Szedlacsek, Rázsó, Angyal, Hunyady, Papp)


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

*1911. SCHLOSSER IMRE*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

http://foci.web007.hu/#11

Nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*01- Volkan Demirel
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*02- Diego Alfredo Lugano Moreno*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*03- Roberto Carlos de Silvia*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*04- Stephen Appiah*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*05- Yasin Cakmak*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*06- Gökcek Vederson*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*07- Kemal Aslan*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*08- Kazim Kazim *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*09- Mateja Kežman*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*11-Tümer Metin *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*15- Mehmet Aurelio*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*17- Can Arat*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*18- Ali Bilgin*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*19- Önder Turaci
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*20- Alex de Souza *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*21- Selcuk Sahin *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*23- Semih Sentürk*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*24- Deniz Baris *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*25- Ugur Boral*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*32- Gürhan Gürsoy*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*36- Eduardo Luiz Abonízio de Souza*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*38- Ilhan Parlak*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*77- Gökhan Gönül *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*88- Volkan Babacan*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*89- Fehmi Mert Günok*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*99- Deivid de Souza *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=468 bgColor=#ebeef4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=464 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=462 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=32 bgColor=#f2f4f8>



</TD><TD width=414 bgColor=#f2f4f8>*33- Claudio Andres Maldonado Rivera*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

*

*


*Players*




*1. Manuel Almunia*







*2. Abou Diaby*







*3. Bacary Sagna*







*4. Cesc Fabregas*







*5. Kolo Toure*







*6. Philippe Senderos*







*7. Tomas Rosicky*







*9.  Eduardo*







*10. William Gallas*







*11. Robin Van Persie*







*12. Carlos Vela*







*13. Alexander Hleb*







*15.  Denilson*







*16. Aaron Ramsey*







*17. Alexandre Song*







*19.  Gilberto*







*20. Johan Djourou*







*21. Lukasz Fabianski*







*22. Gael Clichy*







*24. Vito Mannone*







*25. Emmanuel Adebayor*







*26. Nicklas Bendtner*







*27. Emmanuel Eboue*







*30. Armand Traore*







*31. Justin Hoyte*







*32. Theo Walcott*







* Jens Lehmann*







* Mathieu Flamini*







* Kerrea Gilbert*







* Mark Randall*






<!--squadList--><!-- Last Modified on 23/06/2008 11:13:00--><!-- Rebuilt at 23/06/2008 11:16:03 (/UserIncludes/Files/club/4421_squad.html--><!-- html is older than the xml -->*Coaching Staff*




*Arsène Wenger*

Manager


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

foci foci foci


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

de mi a jó ebben?


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

na mind1


----------



## Medon (2008 Június 26)

szép napot


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Medon írta:


> szép napot


Te taknyosorrú ezért kár volt idejönnöd.


----------



## miyuuuuu (2008 Június 26)

*Foci EB*

Ki nyeri az EB-t?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

miyuuuuu írta:


> Ki nyeri az EB-t?


 
Nem mindegy neked?Úgysem érdekel csak a hozzászólás kell.


----------



## miyuuuuu (2008 Június 26)

pff...
sztem az oroszok. hajrá


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Sorfal


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 26)

Afca, nyugi. :lol:


----------



## Suicid3r (2008 Június 26)

most lesz meccs?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

filozófus írta:


> Afca, nyugi. :lol:


Nehéz nyugisnak maradni Engem nagyon bosszantanak ezek a potyalesők.Mind a hsz-ra hajtanak és még pofátlanok is.De istenem mind porbafingó kisgyerek


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*



*





1
*Buffon* 
Gianluigi
28 gennaio 1978
Read more 




12
*Belardi*
Emanuele
9 ottobre 1977
Read more 




13
*Vanstrattan* 
Jess
19 luglio 1982
Read more 




31
*Novembre *Cristiano
15 giugno 1987
Read more 
*



*





2
*Birindelli* Alessandro
12 novembre 1974
Read more 




3
*Chiellini*
Giorgio

14 agosto 1984
Read more 




5
*Zebina*
Jonathan

19 Luglio 1978
Read more 




14
*Andrade*
Jorge
9 aprile 1978
Read more 




21
*Grygera*
Zdenek

14 maggio 1980
Read more 




33
*Legrottaglie*
Nicola

20 ottobre 1976
Read more 




28
*Molinaro*
Cristian

30 luglio 1983
Read more 




25
*Stendardo* Guglielmo
6 maggio 1981
Read more 
*



*





6
*Zanetti*
Cristiano

14 aprile 1977
Read more 




7
*Salihamidzic*
Hasan

1 gennaio 1977
Read more 




8
*Camoranesi*
Mauro German

4 Ottobre 1976
Read more 




11
*Nedved*
Pavel

30 agosto 1972
Read more 




23
*Nocerino*
Antonio

9 aprile 1985
Read more 




30
*Cardoso Mendes*
Tiago

2 maggio 1981
Read more 




32
*Marchionni*
Marco

22 luglio 1980
Read more 




22
*Sissoko*
Mohamed Lamine

22 gennaio 1985
Read more 
*



*





9
*Iaquinta*
Vincenzo

21 novembre 1979
Read more 




10
*Del Piero*
Alessandro

9 novembre 1974
Read more 




17
*Trezeguet*
David

15 ottobre 1977
Read more 




20
*Palladino*
Raffaele

17 aprile 1984
Read more 
<!--chiude elenco_primavera-->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Heurelho Gomes, a PSV kapusa 4 évre a Tottenhamhoz szerződött. Kb. €9 milliót kaptak érte. 4 éve €1 millióért vették. Nem a 8 milliós nyereségért volt jó vétel. Úgy hírlik utódja a svéd válogatott Andreas Isaksson lesz. Jelenleg a Manchester City-nél van, de ritkán jut szóhoz. 
Jaap Stam, július 26-ai búcsúmeccse látványosnak ígérkezik. A Van Basten vezette új Ajax ellen Guus Hiddink irányításával Stam barátai játszanak. A következő játékosokat hívta meg:
hollandok: Henk Timmer, Ronald Waterreus, Arthur Numan, Frank és Ronald de Boer, Michael Reiziger, Wim Jonk, Bert Konterman, Philip Cocu, Arno Arts, Clarence Seedorf, Patrick Kluivert, Dennis Bergkamp, Aron Winter, Jordi Cruyff, Marc Overmars és Edgar Davids*
külföldiek: *Paolo Maldini, Gennaro Gattuso, Filippo Inzaghi, Alessandro Nesta és Romario.ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 27)

Halihó!

És mégegyszer viva Espana!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Halihó!
> 
> És mégegyszer viva Espana!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Mivan előre ünnepelsz??


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 27)

A Honvédnak 4 et gurított az Artmedia, de állítólag szoros meccs volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 27)

afca írta:


> Mivan előre ünnepelsz??


Nagyon szeretném alátni a kupát a kezükben!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

pisti72 írta:


> A Honvédnak 4 et gurított az Artmedia, de állítólag szoros meccs volt.


 
Keresem a meccset de sehol nem találom.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Kocian távozott a szlovák labdarúgó-válogatottól.

Közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott a szlovák labdarúgó-válogatottat irányító Jan Kocian és a helyi szövetség. Az 50 éves edző 2006 novemberében foglalta el a kapitányi széket, de a sikertelenül megvívott Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat után nem folytathatta a munkát. Amióta 1993-ban felbomlott Csehszlovákia, a szlovákok egyik világeseményre sem jutottak ki.
Kocian utódja vélhetően a bajnok és kupagyőztes Artmedia Petrzalka trénere, a 43 esztendős Vladimir Weiss lesz, akivel a szövetség vezetői már megkezdték a tárgyalásokat.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*Június 26.*
Debrecen: Román csatárt tesztel a Loki Radu Negut személyében
Győr: Anderson da Costa, valamint Ranty Martins Soleye és Coffe Edem személyében brazil és nigériai játékosokat várnak az ETO-nál. 

*Június 27.*
ZTE: Szamosi Tamás két évre aláírt.
Nyíregyháza: Bogdan Apostu kivásárolta magát Izraelből és csatlakozott a Szparihoz.
Halmosi: Úgy néz ki, a szélső mégsem kell a Sheffieldnek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 27)

*Mönchenkirchen, június 25., 22.10* A mérkőzés szorosabb volt, mint azt a végeredmény alapján gondolhatnánk. 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">




</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>

​</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
A felkészülés első állomásaként a Vidi � két csapatra való játékossal � az ausztriai Mönchenkirchenben, a szlovák Artmedia partnereként lépett pályára, és 4-0-s vereséget szenvedett. 
A négy kapott gól ellenére a meccsnek számos pozitívuma van, hiszen a csapathoz érkezett új játékosokat Disztl László erős ellenfél ellen tesztelhette, illetve a fiúk számára is segítség az erős partner ahhoz, hogy minél gyorsabban felvegyék a magasabb követelményekhez illő ritmust. 

*Fehérvár:* Németh � Deniszov, Koller, Horváth G., Mohl � Sifter, Farkas � Nagy D., Pavlicic, Polonkai � Disztl D. 
Csereként beállt: Halasi, Lázár, Fehér, Csobánki, Bölcsföldi, Elek, Nagy Tamás, Palkó, Lelkes, Bencze és Magyar
*(fehervarfc.hu)*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

* Zoltán Gera *

<TABLE class=spieler><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">West Bromwich Albion </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Championship </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Aktueller Nationalspieler:



<A href="http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/nationalmannschaft/3468/ungarn/uebersicht/startseite.html">Ungarn </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">22.04.1979</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,83</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuss:</TD><TD>rechts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Profil Transferdaten Leistungsdaten Auf einen Blick Korrektur 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/18324/zoltangera/
<TABLE class=spieltag style="CLEAR: left; WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=4>Transferhistorie</TD></TR><TR><TH class=al>Saison</TH><TH class=ac>Monat/jahr</TH><TH class=al>von</TH><TH class=al>zu</TH><TH class=ar>ausgel.</TH><TH class=ar>Ablöse</TH></TR><TR><TD>08/09</TD><TD class=ac>07.2008</TD><TD>West Bromwich Albion</TD><TD>FC Fulham</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei</TD></TR><TR><TD>04/05</TD><TD class=ac>07.2004</TD><TD>Ferencvaros Budapest</TD><TD>West Bromwich Albion</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>2.250.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD>00/01</TD><TD class=ac>07.2000</TD><TD>MSC Pecs</TD><TD>Ferencvaros Budapest</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #006 2px solid" colSpan=2>Transfererlöse gesamt:</TD><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP: #006 2px solid" colSpan=4>2.250.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=spieltag style="WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Jugendvereine</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px; WHITE-SPACE: normal">Harkí¡ny, Pécsi Börgyí¡r, Pécsi Zsolnai, Pécsi Kinizsi</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Nofene igy összekepta magát az Artmedia?Lehet az új edző miatt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 27)

Kevin Blackwell, a Sheffield menedzsere szerint könnyen elképzelhető, hogy egy brazil ifjúsági válogatott játékos is a Ferencvárost erősíti majd jövőre. Blackwell a Sheffield United hivatalos oldalának elmondta, hogy brazíliai útjukon már kinéztek egy játékost maguknak, de valószínűleg először a Fradihoz hozzák, itt kezdené meg európai karrierjét.
- Leo, aki középpályás, szerepelt a brazil U17-es válogatottban is - mondta a Pengék edzője. - Ez is mutatja, hogy jó játékos. De mivel még csak tizenhét éves, alighanem helyesebb előbb a Ferencvárosnál hozzászoktatni az európai focihoz és hagyni, hogy ott fejlődjön.

Csak nehogy visszafejlődjön


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Kevin Blackwell, a Sheffield menedzsere szerint könnyen elképzelhető, hogy egy brazil ifjúsági válogatott játékos is a Ferencvárost erősíti majd jövőre. Blackwell a Sheffield United hivatalos oldalának elmondta, hogy brazíliai útjukon már kinéztek egy játékost maguknak, de valószínűleg először a Fradihoz hozzák, itt kezdené meg európai karrierjét.
> - Leo, aki középpályás, szerepelt a brazil U17-es válogatottban is - mondta a Pengék edzője. - Ez is mutatja, hogy jó játékos. De mivel még csak tizenhét éves, alighanem helyesebb előbb a Ferencvárosnál hozzászoktatni az európai focihoz és hagyni, hogy ott fejlődjön.
> 
> Csak nehogy visszafejlődjön


 
A Fradi mint ugródeszka?????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

* Top100-Marktwerte*

<TABLE class="spieltag border" style="WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac>#</TH><TH class=ac>Nat.</TH><TH class=al>Name / Verein</TH><TH class=ac>Marktwert</TH><TH class=ac>Einsätze</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH><TH class=ac>



</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cristiano Ronaldo , 23 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Manchester United, Mittelfeld, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>55.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Lionel Messi , 21 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Barcelona, Mittelfeld, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>55.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>28</TD><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>14</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Kaká , 26 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">AC Mailand, Mittelfeld, Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>55.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>30</TD><TD class=ac>15</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>12</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Steven Gerrard



, 28 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Liverpool, Mittelfeld, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>45.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>11</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Wayne Rooney , 22 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Manchester United, Sturm, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>40.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>27</TD><TD class=ac>12</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>13</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Didier Drogba , 30 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Chelsea, Sturm, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>40.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>19</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>7</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Samuel Eto'o , 27 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Barcelona, Sturm, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>40.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>18</TD><TD class=ac>16</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Frank Lampard , 30 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Chelsea, Mittelfeld, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>38.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>9</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>9</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ronaldinho , 28 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Barcelona, Mittelfeld, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>38.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>17</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>6</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zlatan Ibrahimovic , 26 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Inter Mailand, Sturm, Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>38.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>26</TD><TD class=ac>17</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>13</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>11</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Andrea Pirlo , 29 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">AC Mailand, Mittelfeld, Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>36.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>33</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>12</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Cesc Fàbregas , 21 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Arsenal, Mittelfeld, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>35.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>7</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>20</TD><TD class=ac>9</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>13</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Fernando Torres , 24 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Liverpool, Sturm, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>35.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>33</TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>14</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>14</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Robinho , 24 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Real Madrid, Sturm, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>35.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>11</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>15</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">John Terry



, 27 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Chelsea, Abwehr, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>33.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>23</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>16</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Rio Ferdinand , 29 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Manchester United, Abwehr, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>30.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>35</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>17</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mickaël Essien , 25 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Chelsea, Mittelfeld, Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>30.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>27</TD><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>18</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ruud van Nistelrooy , 32 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Real Madrid, Sturm, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>30.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>16</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>19</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sergio Ramos , 22 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Real Madrid, Abwehr, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>30.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>33</TD><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>14</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>20</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Thierry Henry , 30 Jahre </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Barcelona, Sturm, Primera Division</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>30.000.000 €</TD><TD class=ac>30</TD><TD class=ac>12</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>0</TD><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
1 2 3 4 5


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 28)

fradista :


----------



## afca (2008 Június 28)




----------



## oliwer8 (2008 Június 28)

HALA-MADRID jövőre is bajnokok leszünk


----------



## afca (2008 Június 28)

oliwer8 írta:


> HALA-MADRID jövőre is bajnokok leszünk


Az jó .


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 28)

afca írta:


> A Fradi mint ugródeszka?????


Hát egy brazil tehetségnek max csak az lehet, de szerintem ez is túl optimista vélemény.
Szerintem oktathatja majd a magyar fiatalokat.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 28)

filozófus írta:


> Hát egy brazil tehetségnek max csak az lehet, de szerintem ez is túl optimista vélemény.
> Szerintem oktathatja majd a magyar fiatalokat.


Hamarabb az oktatás.Ahhoz nagyon le van csúszva a Fradi,hogy ugródeszka legyen.De majd lessz jobb is.Elvégre egy ilyen nagymúltú klubb talpra kell,hogy álljon.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 29)

Hamarosan indulok a döntőt nézni, egy kellemes kerthelységben a kivetítőn.
Hajrá Spanyolország!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)

Nálunk falunap van.A focipályán óriáskivetitő van.Én ott nézem.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)

Az elsóűő félidő 0-1 a Spanyoloknak.Ők emelik fel a kupát?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)

Spanyolország az Európa Bajnok.A beképzelt ostoba Német játékosok azt kapták amit érdemeltek.A döntőig is csak szerencsével jutottak el.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 29)

és mégegyszer viva Espana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nem kerülhetett volna jobb kezekbe a kupa. 100%-ig megérdemelték!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Június 29)

Igazán nagyszerüek voltak a spanyolok,szerintem is megérdemelten nyerték az EB-t!!4Egyetértek veletek!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 29)

Az utolsó 20 perc a spanyol örömjáték jegyében telhetett volna: az életveszélyesen kontrázó hispánok akkor kerültek helyzetbe, amikor kedvük tartotta, csak éppen mindent kihagytak. Aggodalomra így sem volt okuk: a németek még csak komolyan veszélyeztetni sem tudták Iker Casillas kapuját, így 1964 után ismét nagy tornát, ismét Európa-bajnokságot nyert Spanyolország.
És tegyük hozzá: teljesen megérdemelten, kétség sem fér hozzá, hogy ennek a kontinenstornának a legjobb csapata a hispán gárda volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 30)

Európa bajnokok:


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)

EB.


----------



## schp (2008 Június 30)

Viva Espana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)

Az UEFA Eb csapata a következő:

Kapusok: Gianluigi Buffon (Olaszország), Iker Casillas (Spanyolország), Edwin van der Sar (Hollandia) 

Védők: José Bosingwa (Portugália), Philipp Lahm (Németország), Carlos Marchena (Spanyolország), Pepe (Portugália), Carles Puyol (Spanyolország), Jurij Zsirkov (Oroszország) 

Középpályások: Hamit Altintop (Törökország), Luka Modric (Horvátország), Marcos Senna (Spanyolország), Xavi Hernández (Spanyolország), Konsztantyin Zirjanov (Oroszország), Michael Ballack (Németország), Cesc Fabregas (Spanyolország), Andrés Iniesta (Spanyolország), Lukas Podolski (Németország), Wesley Sneijder (Hollandia). 

Csatárok: Andrej Arsavin (Oroszország), Roman Pavljucsenko (Oroszország), Fernando Torres (Spanyolország), David Villa (Spanyolország) ,

Hirszerző.hu<!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)

*Egyenlőre nem tudott megegyezni a PSV Eindhoven és a Tottenham a brazil kapus ügyében.*

Egyenlőre nem tudott megegyezni a holland PSV Eindhoven és az angol Tottenham együttese a brazil kapus, a 27 éves Heurelho Gomes átigazolása ügyében. A játékosért a hétvégén 7,1 millió fontos vételi ajánaltot tett az angol klub, azonban a játékossal korábban kötött megállapodás értelmében a kivásárlási ára 11 millió font.
- Nem fogjuk őt bagóért elengedni! - miondta Jans Reker, a PSV Eindhoven sportigazgatója. Egyenlőre visszautasítottuk a megkeresését, mert a megállapodás értelmében 11 millió font alatt nem adjuk sehová, senkinek. Ha emeli a tétet a Tottenham, akkor természetesen vissza fogunk térni az üzletre.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Június 30)

j


----------



## Iceman24 (2008 Július 1)

Hátha lesz még valamikor egy jobb képességű csapatunk, és szeretném ezt még az életemben meglátni, hogy szurkolok nekik világbajnoságon, vagy eb.


----------



## Nextly (2008 Július 1)

Nyertek a Spanyolok 
Monjuk én a magyaroknak szurkoltam!xD


----------



## afca (2008 Július 1)

pisti,filozófus :kiszállok a fórumból.Ennyi nekem elég volt.Letörlök mindent.Áttadom a firkászoknak a helyem.Sziasztok.Hajrá Loki Hajrá Fradi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 1)

afca írta:


> pisti,filozófus :kiszállok a fórumból.Ennyi nekem elég volt.Letörlök mindent.Áttadom a firkászoknak a helyem.Sziasztok.Hajrá Loki Hajrá Fradi.



Afca ne izélj már! Nehogy már ilyen agyament fazonok felidegesítsenek, hagyd őket a francba és gyere vissza!

Ha a döntésed végleges, akkor engedd meg hogy elmondjam hogy mindig jó volt veled dumálni és a képeiddel mindig "színt" vittél a fórumba.

Légy jó:
Pisti


----------



## filozófus (2008 Július 1)

*Ne már fórumtárs!Ne hagyj minket cserben!*


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 1)

Hiányozni fogsz Afca,gondold át mégegyszer!


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

mi van?


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

én már 6 éves korom óta focizok és már voltam focizni külföldön is de én nem bírom a nagy pályát!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

geri001 írta:


> én már 6 éves korom óta focizok és már voltam focizni külföldön is de én nem bírom a nagy pályát!


Én meg sakkozom és elvesztettem fél szemem világát mert elaludtam és rábuktam a sakkbábra.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

ÁttgondoltamSziasztok.Mi hir a Soproni ligában???????????


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

aniko45 írta:


> Hiányozni fogsz Afca,gondold át mégegyszer!


kisskiss


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

filozófus írta:


> *Ne már fórumtárs!Ne hagyj minket cserben!*


Soha nem hagytam senkit cserbenLáttam erősödik a Fradi.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca ne izélj már! Nehogy már ilyen agyament fazonok felidegesítsenek, hagyd őket a francba és gyere vissza!
> 
> Ha a döntésed végleges, akkor engedd meg hogy elmondjam hogy mindig jó volt veled dumálni és a képeiddel mindig "színt" vittél a fórumba.
> 
> ...


Nem szabadulsz meg tőlem.Na de megyek az éjszakába dolgozni.Éjjeles vagyok.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

geri001 írta:


> mi van?


 

Jaj neeee


----------



## afca (2008 Július 2)

Itt az új Fradi.

Igazi nemzetközi focicsapat lesz a Ferencváros. A zöld-fehérek a két angol szakember, Bobby Davison (48) vezetőedző és Mark Pease (22) erőnléti tréner irányításával megkezdték a felkészülést a következő szezonra.






Az Üllői úti edzőpályára a világ minden tájáról érkeztek labdarúgók. Harmincketten rótták a kilométereket, közülük tucatnyian külföldiek. Elefántcsontparti, norvég, Trinidad és Tobagó-i, ukrán és angol légiósai már vannak a Fradinak, de hamarosan amerikai, nigériai, tunéziai, jamaicai és brazil játékosokkal bővülhet a különítmény. 

– Remek saját nevelésű fiatal tehetségeink vannak, de külföldről is szeretnénk erősíteni – jelentette ki Terry Robinson (64), az FTC Zrt. igazgatóságának elnöke. – Szerdán két jamaicai futballista csatlakozik a kerethez, és egy brazil támadót is kinéztünk Sao Paulóban. A napokban pedig tárgyaltunk Ferenczi István szerződtetéséről, de a Barnsley vezetősége 250 ezer fontot kért a támadóért, aki négyszer annyit szeretne keresni, mint a mi legjobban fizetett játékosunk. 

A legnagyobb fogás az angol középpályás, James Ashmore (22) lehet. – Úgy tűnik, Magyarországon gyengébb az iram, mint Angliában, de keményen dolgozunk az edzésen – avatott be Ashmore. – Szeretnék minél jobban teljesíteni új klubomban. Meg kell nyernünk a másodosztályú bajnokságot. 

Blikk.


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

igen jó csapat!


----------



## geri001 (2008 Július 2)

Nem vagyok raszista de azért ha ferencváros csak magyarok kellenének oda?!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 2)

Üdv újra a fedélzeten!
Gondoltam én hogy nem, eszik olyan forrón a kását!

Mi hír?
Az MTK kikapta a Fenert a BL-ben, mi meg a szatyor Karagandit Kazahsztánból. Fasza egy hely, 40000 km-re van tőlünk. Ennyi erővel az óceániai bajnokkal is játszhatnánk az UEFA kupában.
Ja , a sorsolás reggelén kivették a kalapból a Vadúzt meg a san Marino-t (őket néztem ki előzőleg) , az UEFA nem indokolta a döntését.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 2)

Az ellenfelünk címere és stadionja:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 2)

Ilyen messze van:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Július 2)

Jesszusom, elsőre ennyit...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 2)

Örülök a döntésednek Afca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 2)

Hát a LOKI jól kiutazhatja magát Kazahsztánig ,az biztos!Reméljük sikerrel járnak!Nem kiséred el őket Pisti?!(vicc)


----------



## afca (2008 Július 3)

pisti72 írta:


> Üdv újra a fedélzeten!
> Gondoltam én hogy nem, eszik olyan forrón a kását!
> 
> Mi hír?
> ...


Kazah kirándulás.Jó lesz ha októberre visszaértek


----------



## afca (2008 Július 3)

filozófus írta:


> Jesszusom, elsőre ennyit...



Az MTK Dunaharaszti,hogy végzett???


----------



## afca (2008 Július 3)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát a LOKI jól kiutazhatja magát Kazahsztánig ,az biztos!Reméljük sikerrel járnak!Nem kiséred el őket Pisti?!(vicc)


 
Mi az Pistinek fél év szabadság..De gumicsizmát vigyen mert én úgy tudom ott még nincs mindehol beton út.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 3)

Hahaha


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

Chelsea


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

Mibe utazik Ambramovics? 
Drogba


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

énis


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

Chelsea leighazolta Deco-t és lampard sem megy sehova


----------



## fairbanks (2008 Július 4)

Várjuk ki azért a végét. Addig nem biztos semmi, míg nincs szeptember elseje. Szerintem murinnyó egyébként leigazolja az angolt.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 5)

Szaba írta:


> Mibe utazik Ambramovics?
> Drogba


 
:,,::!:


----------



## filozófus (2008 Július 5)

afca írta:


> Az MTK Dunaharaszti,hogy végzett???


DMTK
Megnyertük a bajnokságot és feljutottunk az nb3-ba!
Valamint megnyertük a Pest megyei kupát is.


----------



## fairbanks (2008 Július 5)

Gratula!


----------



## fairbanks (2008 Július 5)

Delafuente most nyert hegyihajrát egyébként.


----------



## bnm (2008 Július 5)

grat


----------



## afca (2008 Július 5)

Az Ajax legújabb szerzeményei.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Kenneth Vermeer (Willem II Tilburg) *** </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Robbert Schilder (SC Heracles Almelo) *** </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Darío Cvitanich (Club Atletico Banfield) </TD><TD class=ar>7.000.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Donovan Slijngard (Ajax Amsterdam II) </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Miralem Sulejmani (SC Heerenveen) </TD><TD class=ar>16.250.000 € </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

*EB Zurich...*

Megosztok veletek par kepet az EB-rol... Zurichben keszitettuk,a kb 30 meter magas elethu jatekosok masat 3 hetig lathattak az erdeklodok a zurichi palyaudvaron... 
Kint voltunk par merkozesen is amit itt Zurichben jatszottak...
Ha esetleg erdekel benneteket igy utolag is,akkor szivesen feltoltom oket...
Epp tegnap neztuk,ezeket a "szobrokat" sajnos mar elbontottak,pedig igazi turista latvanyossagga notte ki magat es fel orankent hangeffektusokkal reklamoztak az EB-t,ami fantasztikus elmeny volt...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 5)

Minden érdekel Pierre.Ha van még bármilyen képed oszd meg velünk.Köszi


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

*EB Zurich...*

Akkor jojjenek a tobbi fotok...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Július 5)

fairbanks írta:


> Delafuente most nyert hegyihajrát egyébként.


Nocsak.Egy kerékpársportot néző személy. 
Off:
Sanya jól csinálta.Nagyon erős, csak nehogy elfogyjon a végére.
Off vége.


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 5)

*EB Zurich...*

Par kep az esti latvanyshow-bol a toparton...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 5)

Pierre ezek gyönyörűek.Köszi.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 6)

Pierre!biztosan csodás lehetett élőben!Nagy élmény volt,ugye?!Köszi a képeket!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 6)

Pierre, gyönyörű képek! Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen nagyok ezek a szobrok!
Volt felhajtás rendesen, kitettek magukért a svájciak meg a sógorok (bár a török német elődöntőn az adásszünet elég gáz volt)

Négy év múlva mi is rendezhettünk volna EB meccset itt Debrecenben, az új 30 ezres stadionunkban (ami még csak makett szinten létezik), de az UEFA-ban úgy döntöttek, hogy a lengyel ukrán pályázat nyerjen, a magyar kandidálás 0 szavazatot kapott. 
Ez van, a pénz nagy úr


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 6)

Afca , a Szulejmani nem rossz spíler, vele lehet hogy jól járnak. De az ára .....!


----------



## pierre1974 (2008 Július 6)

*Eb*



aniko45 írta:


> Pierre!biztosan csodás lehetett élőben!Nagy élmény volt,ugye?!Köszi a képeket!




Igen,az volt... teljesen mas volt eloben atelni ezt a 3 hetet... az eb megnyito napjan este kimentunk mi is a nagy kivetitokhoz,en meg ennyi embert soha nem lattam egyutt unnepelni.....nagyon sok fotot csinaltam,nem is tudom melyikeket lehetne meg feltenni ide 

Tudjatok a magam szemevel gyozodtem meg arrol,hogy irdatlan penz van a fociba,az egyik baratunk itt zurichben egy souvenir boltot uzemeltet a limmat folyo partjan,es azt meselte,hogy a 3 hetben a forgalma akkora volt mint 1 teljes ev bevetele... 8-an dolgoztak es szolgaltak ki a turistakat,minden "szart" el tudtak adni amire csak ra volt nyomva az eb vagy svajc....
ha kiszamolom,hogy eddig azt mondta abartunk,hogy havonta kb 30.000 chf a bevetele,akkor ezt megszorozva 12-vel 360.000 chf forgalmat csinalt,amit el is hiszek,mert akar hanyzsor mentunk az uzlete fele mindig kigyozo sorok alltak sorba nala...
en orulnek a legjobban,ha mo-on is ezt hallanam vissza....
de tudjatok szerintem mi meg erre nem allunk keszen,itt ugy meg volt szervezve minden,äääääääääääääää le se lehet irni...komolyan...no de hat svajc es ausztria is iszonyat gazdag orszag,persze,hogy jutott nekik penz...
olyan rendori erokkel volt minden biztositva,nem volt nekik eleg rendor,hat hozattak kulfoldrol,csak zurichben 5-10 meterenkent rendorokbe botlottunk... 
nem is volt daj daj a meccsek utan :-D


----------



## afca (2008 Július 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca , a Szulejmani nem rossz spíler, vele lehet hogy jól járnak. De az ára .....!


 

Sulejmani egy kincsMicsoda csatár trió Sulejmani,Huntelaar,Suarez.Tarolni fog az Ajax


----------



## afca (2008 Július 6)

Tuti csapat.

Stekelenburg - Silva, Van der Wiel, Vermalen, Vertonghen - Gabri, Cvitanich, Lindgren - Suarez, Huntelaar, Sulejmani.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 6)

Manchester United.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 6)

Nem megsértődni.Ez csak vicc.
A fociról van egy viccem, nemrég hallottam: 

A magyar válogatott kihívja barátságos mérkőzésre az angolokat. Az angolok meg úgy vannak vele, hogy a magyarok ellen untig elég Rooney egyedül. 

El is kezdődik a meccs, de az angolokat annyira nem érdekli, hogy csak olyan rádiókapcsolatot tartanak a mérkőzéssel, ahol csak az ereményt közvetítik nekik. 

Elkezdődik a meccs, és az angolok "taktikája" beválik, a harmadik percben Rooney lő egy gólt, 1-0 Angliának. Aztán 9. perc, és már 2-0 az Angoloknak. 

Aztán sokáig semmi, eljön a 67. perc, a magyarok lőnek egy gólt! 2-1! Sőt, a 91. percben jön a döbbenetes hír, a magyarok kiegyelítettek, és 2-2-re hozák a meccset. 

Rooney hazatér, és otthon egyből a repülőtéren az angol foci-szövetség fogadja, felelősségre vonva, hogy hogyan lehetséges, hogy 9 perc alatt lőtt 2 gólt, és utána a magyarok ki tudtak egyenlíteni? 

Rooney válasza: 

"Az igaz, hogy 9 perc alatt lőttem 2 gólt, de sajnos a tizedik percben engem kiállítottak...".


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 6)

Viccnek remek amit irtál Afca!A valóság?Hát.......... No de lesz az még jobb is !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 6)

Nos hát igen már Montecucolli is megmondta ,mi kella háboruhozénz,pénz,pénz!A focihoz is!!!!!!!!!











pierre1974 írta:


> Igen,az volt... teljesen mas volt eloben atelni ezt a 3 hetet... az eb megnyito napjan este kimentunk mi is a nagy kivetitokhoz,en meg ennyi embert soha nem lattam egyutt unnepelni.....nagyon sok fotot csinaltam,nem is tudom melyikeket lehetne meg feltenni ide
> 
> Tudjatok a magam szemevel gyozodtem meg arrol,hogy irdatlan penz van a fociba,az egyik baratunk itt zurichben egy souvenir boltot uzemeltet a limmat folyo partjan,es azt meselte,hogy a 3 hetben a forgalma akkora volt mint 1 teljes ev bevetele... 8-an dolgoztak es szolgaltak ki a turistakat,minden "szart" el tudtak adni amire csak ra volt nyomva az eb vagy svajc....
> ha kiszamolom,hogy eddig azt mondta abartunk,hogy havonta kb 30.000 chf a bevetele,akkor ezt megszorozva 12-vel 360.000 chf forgalmat csinalt,amit el is hiszek,mert akar hanyzsor mentunk az uzlete fele mindig kigyozo sorok alltak sorba nala...
> ...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 7)

afca írta:


> Tuti csapat.
> 
> Stekelenburg - Silva, Van der Wiel, Vermalen, Vertonghen - Gabri, Cvitanich, Lindgren - Suarez, Huntelaar, Sulejmani.



Tavaly is ezt mondtátok, aztán mi lett belőle?
Ez a Gabri az ex Barcás középpályás? Ő sem nálatok játszott az előző idényben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 7)

Tévedtem, tavaly is ott játszott és gólt szerzett a PSV nek a Cruijff kupán, melyet az ő góljával védett meg az Ajax.
Davids még a keretben van? És mi van Kleuvert-el?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 8)

*Liverpool: Pölöskei Zsolt érkezett az MTK együttesétől*

Újabb magyar játékost szerződtetett a Liverpool: Pölöskei Zsolt egy évig a „vörösök” játékosa lesz. Németh Krisztián, Simon András és Gulácsi Péter után Pölöskei a negyedik magyar játékos, aki rövid időn belül lehetőséghez jut a nagy múltú angol klubnál.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Tévedtem, tavaly is ott játszott és gólt szerzett a PSV nek a Cruijff kupán, melyet az ő góljával védett meg az Ajax.
> Davids még a keretben van? És mi van Kleuvert-el?


 
Davids elment ,, ingyen,, mert ki nem állhatja Van Bastent.Több Olasz klubb is érdeklődött utána.

Kluivert az Alkmaarnál van Louis van Gaal mellett.Edzői szakmát tanul.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 8)

afca írta:


> Davids elment ,, ingyen,, mert ki nem állhatja Van Bastent.Több Olasz klubb is érdeklődött utána.
> 
> Kluivert az Alkmaarnál van Louis van Gaal mellett.Edzői szakmát tanul.


 A Wisla Kraków Patrick Kluivertre feni a fogát <table class="contentpaneopen"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="createdate" valign="top"> 2008. április 25. péntek, 11:57	</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" valign="top">




A 190 centis Kluivert jól mutatna a Wisla csatársorába

A friss lengyel bajnok a Wysla Kralów csapata a Barcelona egykori sztárjával Patrick Kluiverttal szeretne erősíteni a Bajnokok Ligájába készülve. A lengyelek szerint Kluivert nem is olyan drága, mert jelenlegi klubjának semmit sem kell adni a lelépésért, a fizetése pedig csak 100 ezer euróval magasabb a jelenlegi legnagyobb krakkói gázsinál, nem több mint 450 ezer euró egy évre.

Kluivert menedzsere még nem döntött, több ajánlatot is meg akar vizsgálni, de a lengyelek nem esélytelenek, mert sokat nyomhat a latba, hogy van esélyük a BL szereplésre, és Patrick Kluivert is olyan csapatot keres, amelyben biztosítva látja a nemzetköz porondon való fellépés lehetőségét. </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 8)

afca írta:


> *Liverpool: Pölöskei Zsolt érkezett az MTK együttesétől*
> 
> Újabb magyar játékost szerződtetett a Liverpool: Pölöskei Zsolt egy évig a „vörösök” játékosa lesz. Németh Krisztián, Simon András és Gulácsi Péter után Pölöskei a negyedik magyar játékos, aki rövid időn belül lehetőséghez jut a nagy múltú angol klubnál.



Örülök nekik, de mikor lesz már meg a nagy "áttörés"? (Már ha lesz egyáltalán)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 8)

Szegény MTK:

A Fenerbahce labdarúgócsapata leigazolta Dani Güizát, aki így már az MTK elleni Bajnokok Ligája-selejtezőn is pályára léphet.
Az AS napilap szerint a török klub 17,4 millió eurót fizetett a Real Mallorcának a 27 éves csatárért, aki öt évre írt alá. Keresete évi hárommillió euró lesz majd.
Güiza az előző szezonban 27 találattal gólkirály volt a Primera Divisiónban. Most ismét együtt dolgozhat Luis Aragonésszel: a szakember júniusban győzelemre vezette a spanyol válogatottat az Európa-bajnokságon, majd ő is a Fenerbahcéhoz írt alá két évre.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 8)

pisti72 írta:


> A Wisla Kraków Patrick Kluivertre feni a fogát


,
Lehet,hogy még focizik de az Alkmaar-nál tanulja az edző szakmát.Tuti biztos


----------



## lampard (2008 Július 9)

Engem most az háborít fel, hogy Ronaldinhot nem engedi el a Barcelona az olimpiára, pedig ő nem tart rá igényt,de azért nem hagyja neki, hogy egy kicsit focizzon is. 
Ez szemét, önző dolog.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 9)

lampard írta:


> Engem most az háborít fel, hogy Ronaldinhot nem engedi el a Barcelona az olimpiára, pedig ő nem tart rá igényt,de azért nem hagyja neki, hogy egy kicsit focizzon is.
> Ez szemét, önző dolog.


 
Hi, Lampard kolléga! Rég jártál erre.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 11)

Halihó!

Mindenki nyaralni van?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Halihó!
> 
> Mindenki nyaralni van?


 
Nem nyaralok dolgozom.Most a héten leszek szabin.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 11)

afca írta:


> Nem nyaralok dolgozom.Most a héten leszek szabin.


wow, itc grét. Mentek valahová , vagy maradtok helyben? 
Balaton, esetleg H. szoboszló?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 12)

pisti72 írta:


> wow, itc grét. Mentek valahová , vagy maradtok helyben?
> Balaton, esetleg H. szoboszló?


 
Ha sikerül Gárdonyba a Velencei tó mellé.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 12)

afca írta:


> Ha sikerül Gárdonyba a Velencei tó mellé.



Hát igen, hozzátok közelebb van a Velencei tó, mint hozzánk, pedig te "külföldön" laksz.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Hát igen, hozzátok közelebb van a Velencei tó, mint hozzánk, pedig te "külföldön" laksz.


 
A bácsikámnak ott a hétvégi háza.Kb 15 évig rendszeresen jártunk oda.Most csak ha van egy kis idő.


----------



## venis1982 (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 13)

venis1982 írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Nagyon jó ez a honlap!



Szia örülök, hogy tetszik, de ezt ne nekünk írd, hanem Melittának. Azért , hogy meglegyen a 20-ad se ide írj inkább.
Ha van egy jó focis sztorid azt megoszthatod velünk.
Köszi.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 14)

Na mi van kihaltunk?Filozófus kolléga te sem mutatkozol?Pisti te merre vagy?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 14)

afca írta:


> Na mi van kihaltunk?Filozófus kolléga te sem mutatkozol?Pisti te merre vagy?



Nem tudsz egy jó befejezőcsatárt olcsó pénzért?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem tudsz egy jó befejezőcsatárt olcsó pénzért?



Csütörtökön játszunk Kazahsztánban UEFA meccsen. Megmondom őszintén kicsit tartok tőle. Ha nyerünk mindenki elkönyveli kötelezőnek, ha kikapnánk vagy kiesnénk az egész ország rajtunk fog röhögni.
Eladtuk a Duisburgnak a nigger csatárunkat 750 ezer euróért.
Ki fog gólt rúgni a kazahoknak? Van egy 35 éves sérült, egy 34 és egy 20 éves formán kívüli csatárunk. 2-2 t játszottunk a nem túl acélos Vasassal.
Nem túl jók az előjelek


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Csütörtökön játszunk Kazahsztánban UEFA meccsen. Megmondom őszintén kicsit tartok tőle. Ha nyerünk mindenki elkönyveli kötelezőnek, ha kikapnánk vagy kiesnénk az egész ország rajtunk fog röhögni.
> Eladtuk a Duisburgnak a nigger csatárunkat 750 ezer euróért.
> Ki fog gólt rúgni a kazahoknak? Van egy 35 éves sérült, egy 34 és egy 20 éves formán kívüli csatárunk. 2-2 t játszottunk a nem túl acélos Vasassal.
> Nem túl jók az előjelek


 
Azért akkora baj csk nincs .Ha jól láttam az RTL Klub teletexten megvertétek 3-1 az Újpestet felkészülési meccsen.Bizom benne,hogy nyertek.Hajrá Loki.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Ajax játékosai és mezszámok

1 Maarten Stekelenburg
2 Bruno Silva
4 Thomas Vermaelen
5 Jan Vertonghen
6 Rasmus Lindgren
7 Kennedy
8 Urby Emanuelson
9 Klaas Jan Huntelaar
10 Miralem Sulejmani
12 Kenneth Vermeer
15 Gregory van der Wiel
16 Luis Suarez
17 George Ogararu
18 Gabri
19 Dennis Rommedahl
20 Dario Cvitanich
21 Kenneth Perez
22 Siem de Jong
23 Leonardo
24 Jan-Arie van der Heijden
25 Jurgen Colin
26 Jeffrey Sarpong
27 Laurent Delorge
28 Vurnon Anita
29 Mitchell Donald
30 Dennis Gentenaar
31 Albert Luque
32 Donovan Slijngard
33 Javier Martina
37 Robbert Schilder


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Első edzés Marco van Bastennal.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Az UEFA kupa győztesek???????







AJAX AMSTERDAM 2008-2009


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Halmosi szerdára a Premier League-be kerülhet.

Nem ért még véget a versenyfutás Halmosi Péterért, az angol másodosztályban szereplő Plymouth labdarúgócsapatának válogatott szélsője ugyanis szerdára osztályt válthat - legalábbis ebben reménykedik a Premier League-újonc Hull City edzője.
A Hull City menedzsere, Phil Brown a BBC-nek elmondta, a klub nagyon közel áll ahhoz, hogy szerződtesse a Plymouth magyar szélsőjét, Halmosi Pétert.
A válogatott játékos hétfőn a lelátóról nézte leendő csapata North Ferriby United elleni felkészülési mérkőzését, kedden orvosi vizsgálaton vesz részt, s várhatóan 48 órán belül aláírja új kontraktusát.
A 28 éves középpályás 2007 januárjában érkezett a klubhoz kölcsönbe Debrecenből, májusban azonban a Plymouth 400 ezer fontért megvásárolva hároméves szerződést kötött vele.
A labdarúgó Tímár Krisztián mellett nemcsak a klub legjobb játékosává nőtte ki magát, de az elmúlt évadban 9 gólt is szerzett a Championshipben - plymouthi összemérlege 68 mérkőzés, 13 találat.
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=670 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head>Ferencziért bejelentkezett a Fradi 
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width=55>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" background=skins/stripes.gif border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_body_body>*Az immár Kevin McCabe által birtokolt Ferencváros igen komoly erősítésbe kezdett. A zöld-fehérek bejelentették, hogy többek között a jelenleg az angol másodosztályú Barnsley-ben futballozó kilencszeres válogatott Ferenczi Istvánt is szeretnék soraikban tudni. *
A kilencszeres válogatott csatár – aki korábban megfordult a Győr, a ZTE, az MTK, a Vasas és a Debrecen csapatában is, külföldön pedig a bolgár Levszki Szófiát, a német Osnabrücköt, illetve a török Rizesport erősítette – 53 bajnoki mérkőzést játszott a Barnsley színeiben, ezeken 12-szer volt eredményes.
A klub azonban nyáron átadólistára tette, igaz, egyelpre még a csapattal készülhet a következő szezonra.
A Barnsley a hétvégén kezdte meg a felkészülést, s játszott mérkőzést a Buxton, illetve a Glossop együtteseivel. Ezeken a mérkőzéseken Ferenczi kisebb sérülés miatt nem léphetett pályára.
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_tovabb_td><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_tovabb_td>2008. július 15. - 07:52 Foci.hu</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Trinidadi kapusa lehet a Fradinak </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Bobby Davison elégedett volt a látottakkal .

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Szoros mérkőzésen egy góllal kapott ki a Fradi a Sheffield United csapatától. A hazaiak nagyon hamar kétgólos hátrányba kerültek, ám sikerült felállniuk a padlóról.



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



- Hétfő este ismét léptünk egyet előre a felkészülésben, amelyben ez a mérkőzés egy újabb állomás volt. Az első meccsen 30 percet kaptak a játékosok, ma a legtöbben 45-öt, legközelebb már nagyobb terhelést kapnak. Jó mérkőzés volt, elégedett vagyok a látottakkal, hiszen nem szabad elfelejteni, komoly terhelést kaptak az utóbbi időben labdarúgóink. Sok játékos van a keretben, de ezután a meccs után sem mondhatom azt, hogy eldőlt volna, kik azok, akikkel komolyabban számíthatok, hiszen szerencsére mindannyian jó teljesítményt nyújtottak. Az új kapus, Williams ügyében egyeztetek a Sheffielddel és a vezetőkkel, azt követően dől el a sorsa - mondta a 100%Fradinak Bobby Davison, a Fradi mestere.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Van KÉPünk hozzá: narancssárga Fradi-mez </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
A Sheffield United ellen debütál az új Fradi-mez.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A 2008/2009-es idényben idegenbeli mérkőzésein narancssárga-zöld mezben játszik a Ferencváros. 



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Az Üllői úti labdarúgók - a már ismert - zöld-fehér csíkos mezük mellett, idegenbeli meccseiken ezentúl egyedi összeállítású, narancssárga-zöld mezben küzdenek az NB I-be való feljutásért. A tradicionális zöld-fehér mellett az új narancssárga mez egy olyan innovatív, nemzetközi trendet képvisel, amelynek színe az európai klubcsapatok között is egyedinek számít. 

<CENTER>



</CENTER>

<CENTER>



</CENTER>

<CENTER>



</CENTER>

<CENTER>



</CENTER>

<CENTER>



</CENTER>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

A 60 években volt már piros meze a Fradinak csak akkor átkeresztelték a Fradit Kinizsire.Ugyebár az akkori rezsim mindent megtehetett.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Válogatott kapusa nélkül utazik a DVSC </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">




</IMG>
Sok Loki-játékos kihagyhatja a kazah UEFA-kupa meccset.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Eldőlt, hogy a DVSC-TEVA kapusai közül Csernyánszki Norbert és Verpecz István utazik Kazahasztánba, a Sahtyor elleni UEFA-kupa mérkőzésre. 



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Ennek oka, hogy a részleges combhajlítóizom-szakást szenvedett *Vukasin Polekszics (fotó)* még nincs bevethető állapotban (a montenegrói válogatott kapus ma kontrollvizsgálatra megy, amennyiben az eredmény kedvező, holnaptól elkezdheti a futóedzéseket), Balogh János pedig már teljes értékű munkát végez ugyan, de csak nemrég épült fel kézsérüléséből, így rá szintén nem számíthat a szakmai stáb. 

Herczeg András elmondta, hogy kérdéses még Kerekes Zsombor és Bíró Péter utazása is. Utóbbinak szombaton, a Vasas elleni edzőmeccsen kifordult a bokája. Szintén nem lesz ott a kazah városban a már régebb óta maródi Máté Péter és Sándor Tamás, valamint Mészáros Norbert, aki csak holnap kezdi el a futóedzéseket. 

A Loki klubmenedzsere csak kedd reggel jelöli ki az utazó keretet.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">



</IMG>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_iro vAlign=top align=left width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</IMG>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">A Sahtyor számára a DVSC sötét ló </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Le akarják győzni a Debrecent .

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A DVSC ellenfelének klubigazgatója úgy gondolja, nem lesz könnyű dolguk, de győzelemre játszanak.



</IMG>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Múlt héten kisorsolták az UEFA-kupa első selejtezőkörének párosításait. A DVSC-TEVA a kazah Sahtyor Karagandival mérkőzik meg, az első találkozóra július 17-én, Kazahsztánba kerül sor, magyar idő szerint 14 órakor. 

A sorsolás után a Karagandy sportigazgatója bizakodóan nyilatkozott, de elismerte, nem ismerik a Debrecen csapatát. 

- Nem rossz a sorsolásunk, a másik két kazah csapat, a BL-ben induló FK Aktobe és az UEFA-kupás Tobol gárdájának nehezebb dolga lesz, hiszen az egyikük az osztrák Austria Wiennel, a másik a moldáv Sheriffel mérkőzik meg. Szerintem mindkettő nagyon erős ellenfél - mondta csapata honlapján az egykori kiváló futballista, jelenleg a Sahtyor Karagandi klubigazgatói posztját betöltő, Vlagyimir Viktorovics Nyidergausz. - Persze nincs kétségem afelől, hogy nekünk sem lesz egyszerű. A DVSC számunkra sötét ló, de egy biztos, győzelemre játszunk majd. A klubnak és az egész országnak dicsőséget akarunk szerezni, ezért igyekszünk a maximumot nyújtani, hogy tovább léphessünk a következő körbe.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

Első edzés Huub Stevens-el (PSV):


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Szia.
Ez a PSV nagyon meg van szaggatva.Kiváncsi leszek rájuk.A Feyenoord pedig csak kiöregedett játékosokat igazolt csak hogy befogják a szurkolóik szemét.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Ez eddigi játékosvásárlásuk és eladásuk.

*08/09 +13.000.000 € *

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Zugang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Reimond Manco (Alianza Lima) </TD><TD class=ar>1.400.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Nordin Amrabat (VVV Venlo) </TD><TD class=ar>2.300.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Francisco Rodríguez (Deportivo Guadalajara) </TD><TD class=ar>2.800.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Rens van Eijden (PSV Eindhoven II) </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Stijn Wuytens (PSV Eindhoven U19) </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Jérémie Brechet (FC Sochaux-Montbeliard) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Andreas Isaksson (Manchester City) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Erik Pieters (FC Utrecht) </TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 € </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Abgang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Gomes (Tottenham Hotspur) </TD><TD class=ar>12.000.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Alcides (FC Chelsea) *** </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Jefferson Farfán (FC Schalke 04) </TD><TD class=ar>10.000.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Juan Carlos Carrizo ( Unbekannt) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Jelle de Bock ( Unbekannt) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Género Zeefuik (FC Omniworld Almere) *** </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Ruud Boffin (MVV Maastricht) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 9.000.000 €</TH><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 22.000.000 €</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

És Aissati az Ajaxhoz akar igazolni.A PSV-nek nem tetszik és perrel fenyegette védőjét.Viszont Aissati utoljára amikor szerződést akartak vele hosszabitani nem irt alá.Szerintem napok kérdése és az Ajaxban lessz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

...az edzésen több néző van, mint nálunk egy egy nb1-es meccsen.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

pisti72 írta:


> ...az edzésen több néző van, mint nálunk egy egy nb1-es meccsen.


Pedig nem az a kitudja milyen liga.A Franciánál gyengébb.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Szia.
> Ez a PSV nagyon meg van szaggatva.Kiváncsi leszek rájuk.A Feyenoord pedig csak kiöregedett játékosokat igazolt csak hogy befogják a szurkolóik szemét.



Az idén az Ajaxnak áll a zászló valóban (de tudod az újpest is hogy szokott járni. A holtszezonban ők az örökös bajnokok))
Egyébként nem játszottunk edzőmeccset velük.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Egyébként nem játszottunk edzőmeccset velük.


 
Akkor elnéztem.Az RTL txt volt.Lehet még a tavalyi bajnoki eredmény volt?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

Nekem nem tetszik a Fradi meze, nem tudom a Filozófus kolléga hogy van vele.
Csak nehogy úgy járjanak mint a Magyar Honvédség. Minden évben új egyenruha, új szerelés, de az országot azt nemigen tudnák megvédeni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Akkor elnéztem.Az RTL txt volt.Lehet még a tavalyi bajnoki eredmény volt?


Valószínűleg, mert az utolsó fordulóban kaptuk el őket 3:1-re.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

De miért pont narancs sárga?Kinek az ötlete volt?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

Ja igen Plexi sérülését kihagytam , mikor a rossz előjelejet soroltam az UEFA meccs előtt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> De miért pont narancs sárga?Kinek az ötlete volt?


Szerinted?_ Valamelyik angol okostojás osztja az észt. Biztos tetszett neki a hollandok játéka az EB-n , gondolta ez a mez jól mutatna a fradin is, ha már focizni nem tudnak.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerinted?_ Valamelyik angol okostojás osztja az észt. Biztos tetszett neki a hollandok játéka az EB-n , gondolta ez a mez jól mutatna a fradin is, ha már focizni nem tudnak.


 
Jaj jaj Filozófus kolléga ezt ha meglátja:mrgreen:.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Jaj jaj Filozófus kolléga ezt ha meglátja:mrgreen:.


Csak nehogy megint besértődjön:mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">A kazah "kém"2008.07.15. 16:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Szitalo Valerij Leonyidovics sok információval szolgálhatott a Lokiról.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A Sahtyornál most örülnek igazán, hogy Szitalo Valerij Leonyidovics kapusedző – akiről korábban már írtunk - az alkalmazásukban áll, hiszen korábban fél évig a DVSC harmadik számú cerberusa volt, így sok információval tud szolgálni jelenlegi csapatának. A Sahtyor honlapján interjú készült vele, és érdekesség, hogy a cikk írója megjegyzi: amíg Herczeg Andrásnak nincs információja a karagandi gárdáról, addig nekik van egy kémük. 

_- A kilencvenes évek elején kezdtem Magyarországon futballozni, és a Szovjetunió felbomlása előtt tértem haza, nem sokkal azután, hogy a DVSC jelenlegi kapusedzője, Mező József visszavonult. A mai keretből jól ismerem Sándor Tamást és Dombi Tibort is, akik akkoriban ígéretes karrier előtt álltak, tehetségüket az évek folyamán bizonyították. Utoljára a törökországi edzőtáborban találkoztam velük, mindhármukkal jól elbeszélgettem, nem okozott gondot, hiszen még mindig elég jól elboldogulok a magyarral. Sok ismerősöm van Debrecenben, akikkel tartom a kapcsolatot _– nyilatkozta Leonyidovics. – _Amikor Magyarországon futballoztam, az ottani bajnokság erősebb volt az orosznál is, de az állami szerepvállalás megszűnésével visszaesett a színvonal, a klubok önálló üzleti vállalkozásokként működnek, és nem tudnak olyan feltételeket, fizetést biztosítani mint a külföldi csapatok. Ennek eredménye, hogy alaposan meggyengült a magyar foci._


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Nem hiszem el,hogy tartotok a Kazah csapattól.Agyon kell őket csapni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

Bevásároltak a kazahok:




<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK <script language="JavaScript" src="http://mystat.synch.hu/stat.php?h=1&id=30243"></script>

<noscript>

</noscript> </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"><table xmlns:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Három játékost igazolt a Sahtyor2008.07.15. 9:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Egy horvát védővel, valamint egy cseh és egy lett támadóval erősítette meg a keretét kazah ellenfelünk.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Kazahsztánban javában tart a bajnokság, ám Európában most van az átigazolási időszak, így a Sahtyor vezetői is úgy döntöttek, átalakítják egy kicsit a keretet.

A klub először is megvált két játékosától, Levan Melkadzétól és Eduard Szergijenkótól, majd helyettük gyorsan igazolt három labdarúgót. Az egyikük a 26 éves horvát középhátvéd, Spetim Babaj, aki korábban megfordult az olasz Parma, az albán Besa és SK Elbasani csapataiban. 

Érkezett még az egykori cseh utánpótlás válogatott, 30 éves támadó, Milan Pacanda, aki a Sparta Prágában, a Brnoban és az osztrák Tirolban futballozott. 

A karagandiak harmadik igazolása Mihail Miholap, 34 éves lett csatár, a Dajgava és a Skonto játékosa volt, utóbbival nyolcszoros bajnok, ő minden idők leggólerősebb lett játékosa.

Mindhárman hétvégén, az 1-1-es döntetlennel zárult Energetik-2 elleni bajnoki meccsen mutatkoztak be. Pacanda és Miholap végig a pályán volt, előbbi szerezte a Sahtyor egyetlen találatát. Babaj kezdőként kapott szerepet, de a 74. percben lecserélték.


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Nem hiszem el,hogy tartotok a Kazah csapattól.Agyon kell őket csapni.



Tudod, égtünk már meg sajnos a Rabotnicki ellen 2 éve.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

* Milan Pacanda *

<TABLE class=spieler><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">FC Tescoma Zlin </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gambrinus Liga </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">28.02.1978</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,75</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD>



Tschechien </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuss:</TD><TD>beidfüßig</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Profil Transferdaten Leistungsdaten Auf einen Blick Korrektur 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/21095/milanpacanda/
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 310px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom">Verein (RN):</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">FC Tescoma Zlin



</TD></TR><TR><TD>Position:</TD><TD>Sturm</TD></TR><TR><TD>Positionsdetails:</TD><TD>Offensiv-Allrounder</TD></TR><TR><TD>Vertrag bis:</TD><TD>2008</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marktwert:</TD><TD>300.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD>Spielerberater:</TD><TD>International Sport Management, s.r.o.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Ez a Pacanda gyerek a Zlinben ,,Gottwaldov,,kezdte.Akkor nem is lehet rossz játékos.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Halmosi szerdára a Premier League-be kerülhet.
> 
> Nem ért még véget a versenyfutás Halmosi Péterért, az angol másodosztályban szereplő Plymouth labdarúgócsapatának válogatott szélsője ugyanis szerdára osztályt válthat - legalábbis ebben reménykedik a Premier League-újonc Hull City edzője.
> A Hull City menedzsere, Phil Brown a BBC-nek elmondta, a klub nagyon közel áll ahhoz, hogy szerződtesse a Plymouth magyar szélsőjét, Halmosi Pétert.
> ...


eredetiben:
* Hull close in on Halmosi signing *


<!-- S BO --> <!-- S IIMA --> <table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="203"> <tbody><tr><td>



Halmosi scored eight goals for Plymouth last season

</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- E IIMA --> <!-- S SF --> *Hull City manager Phil Brown says the club are close to completing the signing of Plymouth winger Peter Halmosi, reports BBC Radio Humberside.* 
Brown said the 28-year-old Hungarian international will undergo a medical on Tuesday and expects a deal to be completed in the next 48 hours. 
Halmosi joined Plymouth on-loan from Debrecen before signing permanently for £400,000 at the start of last season. 
He has scored 13 goals in 68 appearances for the Pilgrims. <!-- E SF --> 
<!-- E BO -->


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Vagyis már csütörtökre Halmosi a Plymouthban lessz?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Ez a Pacanda gyerek a Zlinben ,,Gottwaldov,,kezdte.Akkor nem is lehet rossz játékos.



Nem kevés pénzért mehetett ki a kazahokhoz. 
Azt nem értem mi miért nem tudunk egy ilyen spílert kifogni? Lóvé itt is van persze nem annyi mint az ilyen klubboknak, mint a Karagandi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Vagyis már csütörtökre Halmosi a Plymouthban lessz?


Ja, 48 órán belül nyébe ütik az üzletet.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem kevés pénzért mehetett ki a kazahokhoz.
> Azt nem értem mi miért nem tudunk egy ilyen spílert kifogni? Lóvé itt is van persze nem annyi mint az ilyen klubboknak, mint a Karagandi.


 
Talán nincs jó játékosmegfigyelőtök.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Talán nincs jó játékosmegfigyelőtök.


De van, csak sóher a górénk.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)

Pedig jobb játékosokkal több pénzt lehetne csinállni.De szerintem nyertek a Kazahoknál.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 15)

afca írta:


> Pedig jobb játékosokkal több pénzt lehetne csinállni.De szerintem nyertek a Kazahoknál.


Ámen.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Szia Pisti.Tegnap hirtelen távoztam mert kiesett az internet kapcsolat.Dunaszerdahelyen a szolgáltatónmál kiesett a villany a viharok miatt.Most lett csak internet.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Bulgaria U-19* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary U-19* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Kristian Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*CHAMPIONS* LEAGUE: first qualifying round

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Valletta FC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Marian Cisovsky </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Marian Cisovsky </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>80 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*INTERTOTO* CUP

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Teplice* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tomas Jun </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Antonin Rosa </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>72 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Napoli* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

Gratula az ifiknek! Miért van az, hogy semelyik csatorna nem közvetítette?
Néztem egy részt a zete meccsből is. Hát ha a Napoli így fog játszani a Serie A-ban mindenki átgázol rajtuk és a szezon végén búcsút inthetnek.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Gratula az ifiknek! Miért van az, hogy semelyik csatorna nem közvetítette?
> Néztem egy részt a zete meccsből is. Hát ha a Napoli így fog játszani a Serie A-ban mindenki átgázol rajtuk és a szezon végén búcsút inthetnek.


 
Én úgy tudom a Napoli 22 játékost játszatott.Mind a két félidőben mások játszottak.Két külömböző csapatot próbálltak ki.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

afca írta:


> Én úgy tudom a Napoli 22 játékost játszatott.Mind a két félidőben mások játszottak.Két külömböző csapatot próbálltak ki.


Végül is ez egy felkészülési meccs volt, nekik messze még a kezdés. Úgy is mondhatjuk a zete volt jó . A niggerük még egy tizit is kihagyott. 
Supka mester biztos nem dícsérte meg.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

Kedvenc csapatod a Vasas szépen belefutott egy nagy verésbe. Levszki-Vasas 5:0.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Pedig ha megverték volna a Napolit az lett volna a hab a tortán.a Manchester után a Napoli lehetett volna a másik nagy hal akivel végzett volna a ZTE.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Kedvenc csapatod a Vasas szépen belefutott egy nagy verésbe. Levszki-Vasas 5:0.


 
Ennyit tudnak.Csak az NBI-ből ki ne essenek.Éllandóan erőlködnek de nem mennek semmire.Évek óta nem értek el semmit.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Most kezdett a Sparta Praha - Fenerbahce meccs.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

afca írta:


> Most kezdett a Sparta Praha - Fenerbahce meccs.


A cseh sport 1 adja gondolom.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Most néztem meg.Semmi nem adja.Pedig van 4 cseh adásom.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

AC Sparta Praha







Fenerbahce Istanbul 

*Hazai*

<TABLE class="p stats"><TBODY><TR><TH class=jmeno>Jméno</TH><TH><!-- Góly -->



</TH><TH><!-- ŽK -->



</TH><TH><!-- ČK -->



</TH><TH><!-- Střídání -->



</TH></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Kozáčik</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>Voříšek</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Řepka</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>Kučera</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Kadlec</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>Kušnír</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Kladrubský</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>Hušek</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Berger</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>Matušovič</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>Holenda</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Vendég*

<TABLE class="p stats"><TBODY><TR><TH class=jmeno>Jméno</TH><TH><!-- Góly -->



</TH><TH><!-- ŽK -->



</TH><TH><!-- ČK -->



</TH><TH><!-- Střídání -->



</TH></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>1 Volkan Demirel</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>2 Diego Lugano</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>3 Roberto Carlos</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>8 Kazim Kazim</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>10 Alex De Souza</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>21 Selcuk Sahin</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>23 Semih Sentürk</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>24 Deniz Baris</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>25 Ugur Boral</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=jmeno>36 Eduardo De Souza</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR class=white><TD class=jmeno>77 Gökhan Gönül</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Ismered ezt az oldalt?Igaz,hogy Szlovák,de jó.,

http://www.90minut.sk/


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

*AC Sparta Praha 2007/2008*

*Felső sor balról:* Tomáš Stránský (masér), Radoslav Zabavník, Ludovic Sylvestre, Miloš Brezinský, Libor Došek, Pavel Mareš, Luboš Hušek, David Limberský, Miroslav Slepička, Vít Zelenka (fyzioterapeut) 
*Középső sor balról:* Václav Čermák (lékař), Jiří Novák (kustod), Igor Žofčák, Daniel Kolář, Jiří Kladrubský, Michal Kadlec, Matúš Kozáček, Martin Abraham, Tomáš Kóňa, Zdeněk Pospěch, Milan Petržela, David Simon (vedoucí týmu), David Matěka (kustod), Aleš Kaplan (kondiční trenér) 
*Alsó sor balról:* Tomáš Grigar, Marek Kulič, Miroslav Matušovič, Tomáš Řepka, Horst Siegl (asistent trenéra), Michal Bílek (hlavní trenér), Zdenko Frťala (asistent trenéra), Jan Stejskal (trenér brankářů), Jan Rezek, Pavel Horváth, Karol Kisel, Tomáš Poštulka


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

afca írta:


> Ismered ezt az oldalt?Igaz,hogy Szlovák,de jó.,
> 
> http://www.90minut.sk/



Nem ismerem, de ilyen bwin es oldalt szoktam nézuegetni
Ezen http://www.foci24.com/
megtalálod a fontosabb meccseket és ráadásul magyarul van


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

A Kollár egyébként cseh (eredetű) név?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> A Kollár egyébként cseh (eredetű) név?


 
Ha Kolár-ra gondoltál akkor az Cseh.És úgy ejtik Kolárzs.Az R betűn van egy pipa,,mekcseny,,.Az a rzs.Meg kell tanulni kiejteni.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

A múlt héten játszott a falunkba a Felcsút.2-1-re kikaptunk tőlük.A mi pályánkon játszották a Bős Felcsút meccset is.Azt is megnyerte a Felcsút 1-0-ra.Mi 5 ligát játszunk.A Bős 3 ligát.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Erről irtam .http://www.felcsutse.hu/oldal/news.php?extend.878.1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

afca írta:


> Ha Kolár-ra gondoltál akkor az Cseh.És úgy ejtik Kolárzs.Az R betűn van egy pipa,,mekcseny,,.Az a rzs.Meg kell tanulni kiejteni.


Csak azért, mert a nagyanyám vezetékneve Kollár volt. (így írva)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 16)

afca írta:


> A múlt héten játszott a falunkba a Felcsút.2-1-re kikaptunk tőlük.A mi pályánkon játszották a Bős Felcsút meccset is.Azt is megnyerte a Felcsút 1-0-ra.Mi 5 ligát játszunk.A Bős 3 ligát.


Viki is játszott?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Viki is játszott?


 
Nem

A cikk hegyetti kép nem a mi pályánk.Isten őrizz.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Csak azért, mert a nagyanyám vezetékneve Kollár volt. (így írva)


 
A szembe szomszédom is Kollár.Elvállt bomba csaj.És Magyar.De van Ján Kollár nevű Szlovák iró is.Azt hiszem itt nálunk ez már olyan vegyes.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

*Selectie Jong Ajax seizoen 2008-2009:*

Toby Alderweireld
Deniz Aslan
Daley Blind --Danni Blind fia
Darko Bodul
Daylon Claassen
John Goossens
Marvin Hasselbaink --Hasselbaink testvére
Renaldo Jongebloet
Vlatko Lazic
Stanton Lewis
Calvin Mac Intosh
Danilo Maciel Sousa Campos ----Campos Sousa Wamberto fia.,,Brazil,,
Roy Ouwerkerk
Sergio Padt
Jordi Schell
Christian Supusepa
Nathaniel Will
Vito Wormgoor


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

*Debreceni VSC 
*










UEFA-Cup Qualifikation





Debreceni VSC U19

*08/09 +550.000 € *

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Zugang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Zoltan Varga (Rákospalotai EAC) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Abgang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Daniel Chigou (Vereinslos) </TD><TD class=ar>- </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Dragan Vukmir (Dalian Shide FC) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Dorge Rostand Kouemaha (MSV Duisburg) </TD><TD class=ar>550.000 € </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 550.000 €</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

*Shakhtyor Karaganda 
*










UEFA-Cup Qualifikation

*07/08 +/- 0 *

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Zugang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Pavel Veleba (SK Kladno) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Ivan Peric (Arsenal Kiew) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Saša Djordjevic (FK Rad Belgrad) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Abgang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Vitaly Daraselia (Dacia Chisinau) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Michal Scasny ( Unbekannt) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Mihails Miholaps (FC Riga) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*06/07 +/- 0 *

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Zugang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Michal Scasny (KVC Westerlo) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Mihails Miholaps (FC Skonto Riga) </TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei </TD></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Daniel Brezny (FK Drnovice) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Abgang</TH></TR><TR class=0><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Daniel Brezny (1.FC Slovacko) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*05/06 +/- 0 *

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Zugang</TH></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Vitaly Daraselia (Alania Vladikavkaz) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; WIDTH: 360px"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=4>Abgang</TH></TR><TR class=clquali><TD style="WIDTH: 360px">Dmitriy Byakov (Zhenis Astana) </TD><TD class=ar>? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH><TH style="COLOR: #444; BORDER-BOTTOM: #444 1px dotted; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ededed; TEXT-ALIGN: right">Summe: 0</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

A Győr ellenfele.Nem sok minden van róluk.

*FC Zestafoni 
*










UEFA-Cup Qualifikation

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Grigol Chanturia </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>175.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zurab Ionanidze </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 36 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

UEFA CUP

<TABLE class=spieltag style="FLOAT: left" width=440><TBODY><TR><TH style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 2px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important" colSpan=2>Nächster Spieltag</TH><TH class=ar colSpan=3> </TH></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Shakhtyor Karaganda</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Debreceni VSC</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Erewan</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Bellinzona</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Kostanay</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Austria Wien</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">MTZ-Ripo Minsk</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Zilina</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Olimps Riga</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">St. Patricks</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Honka</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Akranes</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Pelister Bitola</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">test</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Vetra Vilnius</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Viking Stavanger</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Ironi Rishon</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Mogren Budva</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Vojvodina</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Olimpik Baku</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Suduva</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Llansantffraid</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Hapoel</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">AC Juvenes Dogana</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Khazar Lenkoran</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Lech Posen</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">TVMK Tallinn</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Nordsjaelland</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Cliftonville FC</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Kopenhagen</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Chisinau</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Borac Cacak</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Omonia Nikosia</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FK Milano Kumanovo</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Djurgårdens</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Flora</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Cherno More Varna</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Sant Julia</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Union Luxemburg</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Kalmar</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">EB Streymur</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Man City</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Vaduz</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Zrinjski Mostar</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Marsaxlokk FC</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Belupo</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Györi ETO FC</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Zestafoni</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Bröndby IF</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Torshavn</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">NK Siroki Brijeg</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Partizani Tirana</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Hertha BSC</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Nistru Otaci</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Trnava</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Tiflis</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Zeta Golubovac</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">NK Ljubljana</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FC Koper</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">SK Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">RB Salzburg</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Banants</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Bangor City FC</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Midtjylland</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FK Zeta Golubovac</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Liepajas</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Legia</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FK Gomel</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Cork City</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Haka</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Hajduk Split</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Birkirkara FC</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">17.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FH Hafnarfjördur</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">CS Grevenmacher</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Intertoto kupa

<TABLE class=spieltag style="FLOAT: left" width=440><TBODY><TR><TH style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px! important; PADDING-LEFT: 2px! important; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px! important; PADDING-TOP: 3px! important" colSpan=2>Nächster Spieltag</TH><TH class=ar colSpan=3> </TH></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">La Coruna</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Elfsborg</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Riga</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Odense</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Aston Villa</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">NAC Breda</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Rosenborg BK</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Sturm Graz</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Honved</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">FC Stade Rennes</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Tavria</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">PFC Neftchi Baku</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">FC Vaslui</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Grasshoppers</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Chernomorets Burgas</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Panionios Athen</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">SSC Neapel</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Saturn</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; HEIGHT: 19px">19.07.2008</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Sivasspor</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 294px">Braga</TD><TD></TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Holland bajnokok


<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 58%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666"><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Saison</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=2>Verein</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">07/08</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">




</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">05/06</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">04/05</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">03/04</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">98/99</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">97/98</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">96/97</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">95/96</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">94/95</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">93/94</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">92/93</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">91/92</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">90/91</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">89/90</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">88/89</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">87/88</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">86/87</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">85/86</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">84/85</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">83/84</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">82/83</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">81/82</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">80/81</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AZ Alkmaar</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">79/80</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">78/79</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">77/78</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">76/77</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">75/76</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">74/75</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">73/74</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">72/73</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">70/71</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">70/71</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">69/70</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">68/69</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">67/68</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">66/67</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">65/66</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">64/65</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">62/63</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">61/62</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">60/61</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">59/60</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">58/59</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">




</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">57/58</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Utrecht</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">56/57</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">55/56</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Roda JC Kerkrade</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">54/55</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Willem II Tilburg</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">53/54</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">51/52</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Willem II Tilburg</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">50/51</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">46/47</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">45/46</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HFC Haarlem</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">42/43</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">ADO Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">41/42</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">ADO Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">40/41</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">SC Heracles Almelo</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">39/40</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">38/39</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">37/38</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">36/37</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">35/36</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">34/35</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">33/34</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">32/33</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Go Ahead Eagles Deventer</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">31/32</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">30/31</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">29/30</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Go Ahead Eagles Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">28/29</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">PSV Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">27/28</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">26/27</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">SC Heracles Almelo</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">25/26</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">SC Enschede</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">23/24</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">21/22</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Go Ahead Eagles Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">20/21</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">18/19</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">17/18</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">16/17</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Go Ahead Eagles Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">15/16</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Willem II Tilburg</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">14/15</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">13/14</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">12/13</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">11/12</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">10/11</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">09/10</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">08/09</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sparta Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">04/05</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">95/96</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">90/91</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">HVV Den Haag</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Angol Bajnokok

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 58%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666"><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Saison</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=2>Verein</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">05/06</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Chelsea</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">04/05</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Chelsea</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">03/04</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">98/99</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">97/98</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">96/97</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">94/95</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Blackburn Rovers</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">93/94</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">92/93</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">91/92</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Leeds United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">90/91</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">89/90</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">88/89</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">87/88</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">86/87</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">85/86</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">84/85</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">83/84</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">82/83</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">81/82</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">80/81</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">79/80</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">78/79</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">77/78</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Nottingham Forest</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">76/77</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">75/76</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">74/75</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Derby County</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">73/74</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Leeds United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">72/73</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">71/72</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Derby County</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">70/71</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">69/70</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">68/69</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Leeds United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">67/68</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester City</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">66/67</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">65/66</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">64/65</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">63/64</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">62/63</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">61/62</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Ipswich Town</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">60/61</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Tottenham Hotspur</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">59/60</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Burnley</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">58/59</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Wolverhampton Wanderers</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">57/58</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Wolverhampton Wanderers</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">56/57</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">55/56</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">54/55</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Chelsea</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">53/54</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Wolverhampton Wanderers</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">52/53</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">51/52</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">50/51</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Tottenham Hotspur</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">49/50</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Portsmouth</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">48/49</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Portsmouth</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">47/48</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">46/47</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">38/39</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">37/38</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">36/37</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester City</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">35/36</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">34/35</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">33/34</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">32/33</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">31/32</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">30/31</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Arsenal</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">29/30</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sheffield Wednesday</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">28/29</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sheffield Wednesday</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">27/28</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">26/27</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Newcastle United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">25/26</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Huddersfield Town</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">24/25</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Huddersfield Town</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">23/24</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Huddersfield Town</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">22/23</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">21/22</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">20/21</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Burnley</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">19/20</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">West Bromwich Albion</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">14/15</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">13/14</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Blackburn Rovers</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">12/13</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">11/12</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Blackburn Rovers</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">10/11</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">09/10</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">08/09</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Newcastle United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">07/08</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Newcastle United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">05/06</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">04/05</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Newcastle United</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">03/04</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sheffield Wednesday</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sheffield Wednesday</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Liverpool</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">98/99</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">97/98</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sheffield United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">96/97</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">95/96</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">94/95</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">93/94</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">92/93</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">91/92</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Sunderland</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">90/91</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Everton</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">89/90</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Preston North End</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">88/89</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Preston North End</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Olasz Bajnokok

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 58%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666"><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Saison</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666" colSpan=2>Verein</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">07/08</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">05/06</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">03/04</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AS Rom</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Lazio Rom</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">98/99</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">97/98</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">96/97</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">95/96</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">94/95</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">93/94</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">92/93</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">91/92</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">90/91</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Sampdoria Genua</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">89/90</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">SSC Neapel</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">88/89</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">87/88</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">86/87</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">SSC Neapel</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">85/86</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">83/84</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">82/83</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AS Rom</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">81/82</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">80/81</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">79/80</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">78/79</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">77/78</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">76/77</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">75/76</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">74/75</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">73/74</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Lazio Rom</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">72/73</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">71/72</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">70/71</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">69/70</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Cagliari Calcio</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">68/69</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Florenz</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">67/68</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">66/67</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">65/66</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">64/65</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">63/64</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">62/63</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">61/62</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">60/61</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">59/60</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">58/59</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">57/58</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">56/57</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">55/56</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Florenz</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">54/55</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">53/54</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">52/53</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">51/52</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">50/51</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">49/50</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">48/49</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">47/48</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">46/47</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">45/46</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">42/43</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">41/42</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AS Rom</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">40/41</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">39/40</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">38/39</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">37/38</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">36/37</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">35/36</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">34/35</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">33/34</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">32/33</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">31/32</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">30/31</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">29/30</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">28/29</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">27/28</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">25/26</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">24/25</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Bologna</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">23/24</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">22/23</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">21/22</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">20/21</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">19/20</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">14/15</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">13/14</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AS Casale Calcio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">12/13</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">11/12</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">10/11</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">09/10</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Inter Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">08/09</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">07/08</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">US Pro Vercelli Calcio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">06/07</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">05/06</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">04/05</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">Juventus Turin</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">03/04</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">02/03</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">01/02</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">00/01</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">AC Mailand</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">99/00</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">98/99</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">97/98</TD><TD class=al style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 40px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 27px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">FC Genua 1893</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Shakhter Karaganda (Kazakhstan)* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen (Hungary)* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ivan Peric </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>66 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gergely Rudolf </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Nagy kár,hogy igy alakult.Meg kellett volna tartani a vezetést.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

2008/2009
Ajax

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=column_medium2>Vurnon Anita





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 04-04-1989
*Geboorteplaats:* Willemstad
*Gewicht:* 63 kg
*Lengte:* 166 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jurgen Colin





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 20-01-1981
*Geboorteplaats:* Utrecht
*Gewicht:* 76 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dario Cvitanich





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 16-05-1984
*Geboorteplaats:* Baradero
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Siem De Jong





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 28-01-1989
*Geboorteplaats:* Aigle 
*Gewicht:* 76 kg
*Lengte:* 185 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Laurent Delorge





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 21-07-1979
*Geboorteplaats:* Leuven
*Gewicht:* 77 kg
*Lengte:* 179 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Mitchell Donald





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 10-12-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 183 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Urby Emanuelson





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 16-06-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 68 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Gabriel García de la Torre





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 10-02-1979
*Geboorteplaats:* Sallent (Barcelona)
*Gewicht:* 75 kg
*Lengte:* 175 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dennis Gentenaar





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 30-09-1975
*Geboorteplaats:* Nijmegen
*Gewicht:* 82 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Klaas Jan Huntelaar





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 12-08-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Drempt
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 186 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kennedy Bakircioglu





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 02-11-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Södertälje
*Gewicht:* 71 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Michael Krohn-Dehli





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 06-06-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Kopenhagen
*Gewicht:* 70 kg
*Lengte:* 170 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Leonardo Vitor Santiago 





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 09-03-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Rio de Janeiro
*Gewicht:* 70 kg
*Lengte:* 171 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Rasmus Lindgren





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 29-11-1984
*Geboorteplaats:* Landskrona
*Gewicht:* 69 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Albert Luque Martos





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 11-03-1978
*Geboorteplaats:* Barcelona
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 183 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Edgar Manucharyan





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 19-01-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Jerewan
*Gewicht:* 74 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Javier Martina





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 01-02-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Curacao
*Gewicht:* 67 kg
*Lengte:* 175 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Nicolae Mitea





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 24-03-1985
*Geboorteplaats:* Boekarest
*Gewicht:* 64 kg
*Lengte:* 172 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

George Ogararu 





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 03-02-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Boekarest
*Gewicht:* 72 kg
*Lengte:* 178 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kenneth Perez





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 29-08-1974
*Geboorteplaats:* Kopenhagen
*Gewicht:* 74 kg
*Lengte:* 182 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dennis Rommedahl





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 
*Geboorteplaats:* 
*Gewicht:* 68 kg
*Lengte:* 177 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jeffrey Sarpong





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 03-08-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 65 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Robbert Schilder





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 18-04-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amstelveen
*Gewicht:* 78 kg
*Lengte:* 178 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Bruno Silva Barone





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 29-03-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Melo
*Gewicht:* 79 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Donovan Slijngard





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 28-08-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 67 kg
*Lengte:* 174 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Maarten Stekelenburg





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 22-09-1982
*Geboorteplaats:* Haarlem
*Gewicht:* 84 kg
*Lengte:* 194 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Luis Suarez





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 24-01-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* 
*Gewicht:* 81 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Miralem Sulejmani





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 05-12-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Belgrado
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jan-Arie Van der Heijden





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 03-03-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Schoonhoven
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Gregory van der Wiel





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 03-02-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 69 kg
*Lengte:* 172 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Thomas Vermaelen





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 14-11-1985
*Geboorteplaats:* Kapellen
*Gewicht:* 73 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kenneth Vermeer





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 10-01-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 78 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jan Vertonghen





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 24-04-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Sint-Niklaas
*Gewicht:* 79 kg
*Lengte:* 189 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- indexer: off -->

<!-- BANNER -->
<!-- FOOTER -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 17)

Kihoztunk egy 1-1 -es döntetlent Karagandiban:
*Karagandi, július 17., 16.20* A találkozó hajrájában inkább a Lokinak voltak helyzetei. 

<table align="center" bgcolor="#785544" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td><table style="width: 27px; height: 76px;" bgcolor="#f1f1f1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr>  <td>



</td> <td align="center">h i r d e t é s</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> <tr> <td>



</td> <td>​</td> <td>



</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
ízezer nézőt vártak a Karagandi vezetői a találkozóra. Két órával a kezdés előtt több száz katona és rendőr vonult be a stadionba, és elfoglalták az első sorokat - de végül csak hatezren gyűltek össze a lelátókon. Rrendbontásról nem érkezett jelentés. 
A pálya talaja katasztrofális volt, ez eleinte zavarta is a debrecenieket, a kazahok úgy kezdtek, ahogy egy kupameccsen a hazai gárdának illik, azaz egyből nekiestek a Debrecennek. A Loki védelme jól állta a sarat a deol-hu tudósítója szerint, a félidő derekára kiegyenlítetté vált a játék, de a szünet előtti percekben ismét a Karaganda irányított. Fordulás után már gólt is láthatott a publikum. A 61. percben a Czvitkovics átadásából az igen agilisan futballozó Rudolf talált a kapuba, az öröm azonban sajnos nem tartott sokáig, Perics két perc elteltével egyenlített. Egy ütközés után újabb két perccel később Bernáthot kellett ápolni, aki turbánnal a fején tért vissza a pályára. 
A találkozó hajrájában már inkább Herczeg András játékosai irányítottak, Czvitkovics volt elemében a leginkább, aki rendületlenül szervezte a magyar támadásokat.
Az eredmény már nem változott, így Bernáthék igen előnyös helyzetből várhatják a visszavágót.
A találkozónak több pozitívuma is van: nem került hátrányba a Loki, idegenben szereztek gólt a debreceniek, erőben a jelek szerint a magyarok voltak a jobbak, így hazai pályán, saját közönsége előtt reális esélye van arra a Debrecennek, hogy kiharcolja az eleve elvárt továbbjutást.

*Karagandi-DVSC 1-1 (0-0)*
*Karagandi:* Lorija - Djordevic, Rusznyak, Kiszlicin, Nozadze (Glusko 69.) - Asirbekov (Kenetajev 84.), Samcsenko (Szujumagambetov 53.), Kornyijenko, Pacanda - Lovcsev, Peric.
*DVSC:* Csernyánszki – Bernáth, Komlósi, Szűcs, Takács – Dombi (Huszák 46.), Kiss, Leandro, Czvitkovics – Varga Z. – Rudolf (Demjén 84.) Klubmenedzser: Herczeg András.
*Gólszerzők:* Rudolf 61., Peric 63.
*(s.z.)*

Hozzászólás a hírhez (129)​ 


<script type="text/javascript"><!-- google_ad_client = "pub-5313881698687353"; google_alternate_ad_url = "http://www.nb1.hu/alsobanner.php"; google_ad_width = 468; google_ad_height = 60; google_ad_format = "468x60_as"; google_ad_type = "text"; google_ad_channel =""; google_page_url = document.location; //--></script> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"> </script><iframe name="google_ads_frame" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/ads?client=ca-pub-5313881698687353&dt=1216318162578&lmt=1216318162&alternate_ad_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nb1.hu%2Falsobanner.php&format=468x60_as&output=html&correlator=1216318162578&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nb1.hu%2Fpopupindex.php%3Fitemid%3D60869&ad_type=text&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nb1.hu%2Findex2.php&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nb1.hu%2Fpopupindex.php%3Fitemid%3D60869&frm=0&cc=47&ga_vid=817537105.1207590051&ga_sid=1216314266&ga_hid=30877027&ga_fc=true&flash=9.0.124&u_h=768&u_w=1024&u_ah=734&u_aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=120&u_his=1&u_java=true&u_nplug=24&u_nmime=96" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" vspace="0" hspace="0" allowtransparency="true" frameborder="0" height="60" scrolling="no" width="468"></iframe>​


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Őrájuk büszkék lehetünk. Hajrá fiúl


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Spain U-19* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary U-19* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Oliver Nagy </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

A Zsolnának szerencséje volt.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTZ-RIPO (Belarus)* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zilina (Slovakia)* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Aboubakar Camara </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>17 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Nicolas (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Admir Vladavic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>42 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Robert Jez (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 17)

afca írta:


> Őrájuk büszkék lehetünk. Hajrá fiúl
> 
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Spain U-19* </td><td>
> ...


Ez már igen. Hatalmas gratula!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 17)

afca írta:


> A Zsolnának szerencséje volt.
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*MTZ-RIPO (Belarus)* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Zilina (Slovakia)* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*2* </td><td>
> ...


Ez a belarusz csapat ütötte ki a fradit egy pár éve az uefa kupából (talán az utolsó nemzetközi meccse volt a fradinak.)

Ha összejön a Zsolnának meg nekünk is a továbbjutás és összesorsolnak minket, megyünk a Lokival Szlovákiába!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor (Hungary)* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zestaponi (Georgia)* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Boor </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Balazs Nikolov (og)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Spartak Trnava (Slovakia)* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*WIT Georgia (Georgia)* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Vladimir Kozuch </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>74 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Lubomir Bernath </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



David Lomaia </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>14 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luka Razmadze </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>43 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Mindenki X-elt??A Nagyszombatnak,,Trnava,, 2 gólos hátrányból kellett forditani.Bár kaptak volna ki.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez a belarusz csapat ütötte ki a fradit egy pár éve az uefa kupából (talán az utolsó nemzetközi meccse volt a fradinak.)
> 
> Ha összejön a Zsolnának meg nekünk is a továbbjutás és összesorsolnak minket, megyünk a Lokival Szlovákiába!!!!


 
Nagyon remélem nem futtok össze.Hidd el nem volna az jó senkinek.Zsolna, Slota városa.Biztosra veszem,hogy nagy balhé lenne.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)

Patrick Kluivert végül is Louis Van Gaal-nál az AZ-ben szerez edzői tanfolyamához gyakorlatot. Van Gaal másik segédje, ugyancsak egy volt játékosa és játékosunk, Shota Arveladze lesz. 
http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/history/ajaxnews_hu_2008_06.htm


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)

Ajax edzői kar.Csupa Ajax vér.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 18)

Karagandy Kazahstan:


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)

http://www.uefa.com/footballeurope/club=52958/domestic.html


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 18)

Ez tavaly volt, sajnos tavasszal "csak" a Magyar kupát szereztük meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)

U19


----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)

Koema vagy Koman


----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)

100 éves a Feyenoord.





Jubileumi torna augusztus 1-3.
*Vrijdag 1 augustus 2008* 
18.30 uur: Celtic – Tottenham Hotspur 
20.45 uur: Feyenoord – Borussia Dortmund 
*Zaterdag 3 augustus 2008* 
17.45 uur: Tottenham Hotspur – Borussia Dortmund
20.00 uur: Feyenoord – Celtic


----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)

Feyenoord 2008-2009
<TABLE width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD background=grijs4.JPG colSpan=4>


*KEEPERS*​</TD></TR><TR><TD width="23%">*



*</TD><TD vAlign=top width="28%">Henk Timmer 
Geboren : 03-12-1971
Geboorteplaats : Hierden, Nederland 
Rugnummer : 31





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD width="23%">



</TD><TD vAlign=top width="26%">Sherif Ekramy 
Geboren : 01/07/1983
Geboorteplaats : Cairo, Egypte
Rugnummer : 32





Kilk HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Darly Ramon Torres 
Geboren : 15-12-1989
Geboorteplaats : Belo Horizonte, Brazilie
Rugnummer : 16 





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD>-​</TD><TD>-​</TD></TR><TR><TD background=grijs4.JPG bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=4>


*VERDEDIGERS *​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*



*</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tim de Cler 
Geboren : 03-11-1978
Geboorteplaats : Leiden
Rugnummer : 5 





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Andre Bahia 
Geboren : 24/11/1983
Geboorteplaats : Rio de Janeiro, Brazilie 
Rugnummer : 4 






Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Kevin Hofland 
Geboren : 07-06-1979
Geboorteplaats : Brunssum, Nederland 
Rugnummer : 3 





Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Ron Vlaar 
Geboren : 16-02-1985
Geboorteplaats : Hensbroek, Nederland 
Rugnummer : 20




Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Leroy Fer 
Geboren : 05-01-1990
Geboorteplaats : Zoetemeer
Rugnummer : 28





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Serginio Greene 
Geboren : 24/06/1982
Geboorteplaats : Amsterdam, Nederland
Rugnummer : 18




Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Theo Lucius 
Geboren : 19-12-1976 
Geboorteplaats : Veghel, Nederland
Rugnummer : 2 





Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>-​</TD><TD vAlign=top>-
</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top>
</TD><TD>-</TD><TD vAlign=center>-</TD></TR><TR><TD background=grijs4.JPG colSpan=4>


*MIDDENVELDERS*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*



*</TD><TD>Giovanni van Bronckhorst 
Geboren : 05-02-1975
Geboorteplaats : Rotterdam, Nederland 
Rugnummer : 8 





Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Denny Landzaat 
Geboren : 06-05-1976
Geboorteplaats : Amsterdam 
Rugnummer : 7 





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Luigi Bruins 
Geboren : 09-03-1987
Geboorteplaats : Rotterdam
Rugnummer : 10





Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Danny Buijs 
Geboren : 21-06-1982
Geboorteplaats : Dordrecht, Nederland
Rugnummer : 23 





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Karim el Ahmadi
*Geboren : 27-01-1985 **
Geboorteplaats : Enschede 
Rugnummer : 6 
*




* Klik **HIER** voor meer info*
</TD><TD>*



*</TD><TD vAlign=top>Nick Hofs 
Geboren : 17/05/1983
Geboorteplaats : Arnhem, Nederland
Rugnummer : 30




Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD vAlign=top>Jonathan de Guzman 
Geboren : 13/09/1987
Geboorteplaats : Toronto, Canada
Rugnummer : 33






Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Jacob Lensky 
Geboren : 16/12/1989
Geboorteplaats : Vancouver, British Columbia
Rugnummer : 36 





Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD vAlign=top>Georginio Wijnaldum 
Geboren : 11/11/1990
Geboorteplaats :
Rugnummer : 25






Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD><TD>-</TD><TD vAlign=top>-
</TD></TR><TR><TD background=grijs4.JPG bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=4>


*AANVALLERS *​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*



*​</TD><TD vAlign=top>Roy Makaay 
Geboren : 09-03-1975
Geboorteplaats : Wijchen, Nederland 
Rugnummer : 9 








Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tim Vincken 
Geboren : 12/09/1986
Geboorteplaats : Rotterdam, Nederland
Rugnummer : 29






klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD vAlign=top>Andwele Slory 
Geboren : 27-09-1982
Geboorteplaats : Parimaribo, Suriname
Rugnummer : 22







Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Michael Mols 
Geboren : 17-12-1970
Geboorteplaats : Amsterdam 
Rugnummer : 14







Klik HIER voor meer info 
</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD vAlign=top>Jon Dahl Tomasson
Geboren : 29-08-1976
Geboorteplaats : Roskilde, Denemarken 
Rugnummer : 11 







Klik *HIER* voor meer info 
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Chun-Soo Lee 
Geboren : 09-07-1981
Geboorteplaats : Incheon, Zuid Korea 
Rugnummer : 







Klik HIER voor meer info​</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD vAlign=top>Kermit Erasmus 
*Geboren* : 08-07-1990
*Geboorteplaats* : Port Elizabeth, Zuid Afrika 
*Rugnummer* : 15







Klik *HIER* voor meer info 
</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD background=grijs4.JPG colSpan=4>


*UITGELEEND/VERHUURT*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*



*</TD><TD vAlign=top>Dwight Tiendalli 
*Geboren* : 21-10-1985
*Geboorteplaats* : Paramaribo, Suriname
*Rugnummer* : ​
</TD><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Diego Biseswar 
*Geboren* : 08-03-1988
*Geboorteplaats* : Amsterdam
*Rugnummer : *
</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Erwin Mulder 
Geboren : 03-03-1989
Geboorteplaats : Zevenaar, NEderland 
Rugnummer : 






Verhuurt aan Excelsior​</TD><TD>-</TD><TD vAlign=top>-

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

*HUNGARY:* SuperCup

<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>MTK </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Debrecen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

A legújabb szerzemény Aissati
Ismaïl Aissati


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Öcsém! Azt mondták a PSV-nél, hogy bárhová mehet ha nagyon akar, csak az Ajaxhoz nem. Ehhez képest...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Öcsém! Azt mondták a PSV-nél, hogy bárhová mehet ha nagyon akar, csak az Ajaxhoz nem. Ehhez képest...


 
Látod,a pénz nagy úr.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Tegnap elbuktuk a szuperkupát Debrecenben. 0 :0 -ás hosszabítás után tizenegyesrugások következtek, mikor elment minden fény a "stadion"-ban 
Az ultrák görögtüzet gyújtottak, a többiek a mobilokkal világítottak, kiváló lett a hangulat (a játék erre nem adott okot) 
Amikor visszajött a fény , elkeztdék rúgni a tiziket, de csak 2 játékosunknak sikerült gólt elérni.
Úgyhogy a bajnokság után a szuperkupát is elvitte az MTK sajna...


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Tegnap elbuktuk a szuperkupát Debrecenben. 0 :0 -ás hosszabítás után tizenegyesrugások következtek, mikor elment minden fény a "stadion"-ban
> Az ultrák görögtüzet gyújtottak, a többiek a mobilokkal világítottak, kiváló lett a hangulat (a játék erre nem adott okot)
> Amikor visszajött a fény , elkeztdék rúgni a tiziket, de csak 2 játékosunknak sikerült gólt elérni.
> Úgyhogy a bajnokság után a szuperkupát is elvitte az MTK sajna...


 
Látod ezt nem tudtam.Az eredményt igen de a 11.rugásokat nem.

Nálunk megkezdődött a bajnoksá.Nyitrán játszott a DAC.Kikapott 2-1-re.Reméljük lessz jobb is.

Nálunk játszott szombaton az Integrál DAC Győr.Kikaptunk tőlük 5-1-re.Nagyon jól fociztak.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

<TABLE height=30 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width=343 bgColor=#f2f6f9 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify" width="100%" background=images/fejlec.jpg>*FELKÉSZÜLÉSI MÉRKŐZÉS [2008/07/19]* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*2008.07.19., szombat, 11:00
Nádszeg - INTEGRÁL-DAC 1 : 5 ( 1 : 3)*
Nádszeg, Sportpálya, 400 néző
_Játékvezető:_ Jaroslav Slamka (Milan Heiczel, Puskás Tamás)
_Góllövők:_ Laki Balázs (13’, 82’), Bozsik József (27’, 57’), Müller Zsolt (19’) illetve Csillag Imre (22’).

*Nádszeg:* Gróf Norbert – Lukács Róbert, Bartalos Árpád, Molnár János (Bartalos Tibor, 60’), Udvaros Péter - Juhos László (Králik Attila, 60’), Csillag Imre, Tánczos Csaba, Molnár Krisztián - Schweiger Tamás, Ivice György. 
Vezetőedző: Horváth József 

*Integrál-DAC:* Deli Zoltán (Somogyi Csaba, 46’) – Pásztor Dániel (Csikós Sándor, 65’), Töltösi András, Szabadfi András, Fleischhacker Miklós – Szűcs László, Müller Zsolt (Kalcsó Gábor, 65’), Bozsik József (Sarus Balázs, 65’), Lajtos Dávid (Szabó Marek, 65’) – Bali Péter (Mörtel Béla, 65’), Laki Balázs.
Vezetőedző: Lengyel Ferenc 

A lelkesen játszó hazaiak nem tudták megnehezíteni a kitűnően játszó Integrál-DAC győzelmét.

13. perc: Fleischhacker Miklós jó bal oldali elfutása után Laki Balázs lőtt a hálóba. (0 : 1).
19. perc: Müller Zsolt lépett ki a védők között és gurított a kapuba. (0 : 2).
22. perc: Gyors hazai támadás végén Csillag Imre lőtt a hosszú felső sarokba. (1 : 2).
27. perc: Kitűnő mélységi passz után Bozsik József helyezett a hálóba. (1 : 3).
57. perc: Bali Péter lőtt a felső lécre, a kipattanót Bozsik József vágta a kapuba. (1 : 4).
82. perc: Laki Balázs cselezte át a védelmet és a kapust is elfektetve gurított az üres kapuba. (1 : 5).


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

Pályánk egy része.Nádszeg.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Látod ezt nem tudtam.Az eredményt igen de a 11.rugásokat nem.
> 
> Nálunk megkezdődött a bajnoksá.Nyitrán játszott a DAC.Kikapott 2-1-re.Reméljük lessz jobb is.
> 
> Nálunk játszott szombaton az Integrál DAC Győr.Kikaptunk tőlük 5-1-re.Nagyon jól fociztak.



Mi őket vertük ki a második csapatunkkal a Magyar kupából valami 10:1 es összesítéssel az elődöntőben és tőlük hoztuk el Czanikot


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Szép stadion, bár a gyepszőnyeg minősége így ránézésre még talán nem teljesen tökéletes
Nádszeg melyik osztályban indult?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Szép stadion, bár a gyepszőnyeg minősége így ránézésre még talán nem teljesen tökéletes
> Nádszeg melyik osztályban indult?


 
Mi az 5.ligában játszunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi őket vertük ki a második csapatunkkal a Magyar kupából valami 10:1 es összesítéssel az elődöntőben és tőlük hoztuk el Czanikot


 
Na jó de titeket úgy hivnak,hogy LOKI.Mi meg 4 osztállyal alattatok vagyunk.
Idegenben 4-1-re kaptunk ki tőlük.És azóta szerződtettünk 3 profi játékost.Basszus lehet jól megszopjuk a profijainkal.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Na jó de titeket úgy hivnak,hogy LOKI.Mi meg 4 osztállyal alattatok vagyunk.
> Idegenben 4-1-re kaptunk ki tőlük.És azóta szerződtettünk 3 profi játékost.Basszus lehet jól megszopjuk a profijainkal.



azért mert sokba kerülnek és [email protected] sem csinálnak?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> azért mert sokba kerülnek és [email protected] sem csinálnak?


 
Azt beszélik,hogy a havi fizetésük 15000 és 20000 korona közt van.Szorozd be 7,40-el.Akkor megkapod forintba.5 ligában szép pénz.+még dolgoznak is kb ugyanennyiért.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Azt beszélik,hogy a havi fizetésük 15000 és 20000 korona közt van.Szorozd be 7,40-el.Akkor megkapod forintba.5 ligában szép pénz.+még dolgoznak is kb ugyanennyiért.


Nem rossz,de ha dolgoznak, akkor csak félprofik.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Azt beszélik,hogy a havi fizetésük 15000 és 20000 korona közt van.Szorozd be 7,40-el.Akkor megkapod forintba.5 ligában szép pénz.+még dolgoznak is kb ugyanennyiért.



Gondolom a meccseken kapnak anyait-apait:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem rossz,de ha dolgoznak, akkor csak félprofik.


 
Ja de profinak kell őket hivni.Ez van.Istenként kezeli őket.Jó igaz van köztük olyan aki megjárta az Osztrák ligát.Ne kérdezd melyik csapatban játszott mert nem tudom.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

Megtalálltam.Miroslav Andodi a neve és utoljára a *SLOVAN DUSLO ŠAĽA *





játékosa volt.
Ő egyébként tényleg jó.​


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Mi a cél az idei szezonra? Bajnoki cím? 
Hatod osztály is van?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

nem ismerem, de a klubbot sem. van magyar neve is?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi a cél az idei szezonra? Bajnoki cím?
> Hatod osztály is van?


 
Igen kötelező feljutni a 4.ligába.

Van hatodik liga de az a járási első osztály.

Van járási 3.osztály--dzsungel liga:mrgreen:
2.osztály
1.osztály
5.liga
4.liga
3.liga
2.liga
1.liga
Corgon liga.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> nem ismerem, de a klubbot sem. van magyar neve is?


 
Tőlünk 20 km-re van Vágsellye.Szinte mindenki tud magyarul.Csak az nem aki nem akar.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Rengeted osztály van, minek ennyi egy ilyen kis országban?_


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Tőlünk 20 km-re van Vágsellye.Szinte mindenki tud magyarul.Csak az nem aki nem akar.



Nem gyenge! A szomszéd faluból hoztok profit?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Rengeted osztály van, minek ennyi egy ilyen kis országban?_


 
Mindből 3 van.Észak kelet és közép Szlovákiai csoport.Csak a Corgon-ból van egy.Az a Szlovák Premier League:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem gyenge! A szomszéd faluból hoztok profit?


 
Város.Ezen a részen ez bevett szokás.Pl a Komáromi régióban Ekelen játszanak Japánok.Azt hiszem hárman.Az is 5 liga.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

afca írta:


> Város.Ezen a részen ez bevett szokás.Pl a Komáromi régióban Ekelen játszanak Japánok.Azt hiszem hárman.Az is 5 liga.


Hehe! És az ekeli japánoktól retteg a fél Csallóköz?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Hehe! És az ekeli japánoktól retteg a fél Csallóköz?


 
Tudod aikido,kempo stb:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Mit jelent a Corgon?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Mit jelent a Corgon?


 
Az egy qva szar sör.És ez a sörgyár szponzorállja a legfelsőbb ligát.

Corgony magyarul.Te az valami lóhúgy.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Hehe! És az ekeli japánoktól retteg a fél Csallóköz?


 
De mi már Mátyusföld vagyunk.A szomszéd falu még Csallóköz.A Duna választ el minket .Vagyis Dunaszerdahelytől Pozsony felé Csallóköz.A Galántai járás Mátyusföld.Én a Galántai járásban lakom.A szüleim a Dunaszerdahelyiben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Ez a falutok?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Az ekeli oroszlánbarlang, a japcsik játszótere:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Az inter Bratislava:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 21)

Zöld sasok szárnyaljatok!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez a falutok?


 
Igen.Nagyszerű falu.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 22)

Megállapodtunk a Barcelonával Oleguer átigazolásáról. €3 milliót fizetünk most, és bajnoki valamint kupasikereinktől függően még maximum €2,25 milliót. 

http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#kezdet


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 22)

afca írta:


> Megállapodtunk a Barcelonával Oleguer átigazolásáról. €3 milliót fizetünk most, és bajnoki valamint kupasikereinktől függően még maximum €2,25 milliót.
> 
> http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#kezdet


Van Basten tényleg nem szarozik. Miért nem inkáb Ronaldinyót vettétek meg?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 22)

Ezt olvastátok már? Van színvonal:
<script type="text/javascript">cont = document.getElementById( "uniq1160371" ).parentNode.parentNode; if ( cont.id == "microsite" ) { cont.style.width = "310px"; cont.style.marginLeft = "65px"; }</script>
<noscript>

</noscript> Július 14-én a Ferencváros a Sheffield United ellen lépett pályára az Üllői úton. Azonban a meccsről ezúttal egy olyan esemény terelte el a Fradi szurkolók figyelmét, amire ők sem számítottak. Mialatt a pályán javában zajlott a mérkőzés a lelátón egy 20 év körüli lány szájjal elégített ki egy hasonló korú fiút. 
*"Mindent bele!"*

Az eset a stadion F szektorában történt (a pálya Üllői úti oldalán, a kijelzőhöz közelebbi oldalon). A lány kisebb szüneteket tartva, nagyjából egy fél órán keresztül kényeztette a fiút orálisan, mialatt a körülöttük álló tömeg árgus szemekkel figyelte az eseményeket. A nézőtérre egy cseppet sem odaillő jelenetet észrevették a biztonsági őrök is, azonban semmit sem tettek. "A kijelző felöli oldalon álló kapu mögött álló biztonsági őrök észrevették az esetet, ám ahelyett, hogy közbeavatkoztak volna, egymásnak mutogatták mi történik éppen", mesélte a 61 éves úr, aki szemtanúja volt a történteknek. "Ezután egyre többen mobiltelefonnal elkezdték fényképezni őket, és kórusban kiabálták: Mindent bele!", tette hozzá. A férfi vagyonőrként dolgozik egy irodaházban, és szerinte egyértelműen az lenne a biztonsági szolgálat dolga, hogy jelezzék az esetet, és tegyenek valamit, ha más nem a rendőrség segítségével, hiszen a mérkőzésen számtalan kisgyerek is volt.




A kép illusztráció

A nyílt színi szex több fradistát is felháborított, az különösen zavarta őket, hogy a meccset, ahogy mindig, fiatal szurkolók is véginézték. Ők az nb1.hu fórumán szólították fel [1]a Ferencváros Szurkolók Szövetségének alelnökét, Boros Bánk Leventét, tegyen valamit, hogy ne fordulhasson elő hasonló eset többet.
Az egyik hozzászóló szerint viszont nem volt teljesen értelmetlen az aktus. Mint Vásziszdász írta, "a mecs helyett az egész B-közép a szopást nézte. És amikor elkezdtünk üvölteni hogy mindent bele, a csapat azt hitte, nekik szól, egyből lőttek is egy gólt." 
*A közönségnek tetszett, de a szurkolók elítélik az esetet*

Boros Bánk Levente a Velvetnek elmondta, tudomása szerint a két fiatal nem tagja egyik szurkolói szervezetnek sem, így nekik ebbe az ügybe nincs lehetőségük és nem is kötelességük beavatkozni, ugyanakkor teljes mértékben elítélik a történteket. Az egyik szurkolói csapat kérésére egyeztettek a mérkőzést biztosító vagyonvédelmi cég, a Safe Control Security Kft. munkatársaival és Boros tájékoztatása szerint a két fiatalt kitiltották a sportpálya területéről.
A biztonsági cég vezetői nem kívántak nyilatkozni az üggyel kapcsolatban, a BRFK ügyeletese pedig elmondta, az esetről nincs tudomásuk, feljelentés az esettel kapcsolatban nem érkezett.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

*Balhéra készül Dunaszerdahely a DAC–Spartak meccs miatt<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*

Bár a nagyszombati Spartak legvadabb fanatikus csoportja májusban feloszlott, nem zárható ki szélsőséges elemek, a sportszerűséggel semmilyen viszonyban nem álló egyének tömeges megjelenése Dunaszerdahelyen a június 25-i DAC-Spartak mérkőzésen.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Már biztos: alkoholtilalom és kordonzár lesz a stadion környékén a jövő pénteki DAC–Spartak labdarúgó-mérkőzés előtt és alatt. Bár többezer rendbontóval, futballhuligánnal számolnak a megyei rangadón, az is elképzelhető, hogy a rendőrök lesznek létszámfölényben.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Annak ellenére, hogy a nagyszombati Spartak legvadabb fanatikus csoportja májusban személyes ellentétek miatt feloszlott, továbbra sem zárható ki szélsőséges elemek, a sportszerűséggel semmilyen viszonyban nem álló egyének tömeges megjelenése Dunaszerdahelyen. A rendőrség a kiemelt kockázatú eseményre vészforgatókönyvekkel, közbiztonságot erősítő intézkedésekkel készül. Az önkormányzattól azt is kérvényezték, hogy az egész város területén tiltsák be az alkoholárusítást.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Az alkoholárusítás tilalmát a város önkormányzata eltúlzott intézkedésnek tartotta, ezért csak bizonyos utcákra vonatkozóan hozott kötelező érvényű rendeletet, amelyet a napokban postáztak minden érintett vendéglőnek. A feltételezett szurkolói útvonalak menti vendéglőkben lesz tilos szeszes italt árulni, a rendelet betartását a rendőrök ellenőrizik majd. Az érintett utcák: Sport utca, Vásártér, Rózsaliget, Vasút utca, Kukučín utca, Bacsák utca, Rózsa utca, Ádor utca, Jesenský utca, Smetana liget, SNP tér, M. R. Štefánik utca.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A „tűzfészek” két vendéglőjében, a stadion bejárata felőli Sport utcai Bara (közismert nevén Csicsó) és Pelikán vendéglőben vegyes érzésekkel fogadták a déltől este nyolcig tartó tilalmat és rendkívüli biztonsági intézkedéseket.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
_„A kertvendéglői részt lezárom, mert én még emlékszem, milyen randalírozások voltak itt, amikor a Nagyszombat ellen játszottunk valamikor a kilencvenes években. Akkor történt az is, hogy egy lányt kidobtak a vonatból a nagyszombati huligánok” _– idézte fel a rossz emlékeket *Sándor István*, a Bara tulajdonosa. _„Az én fiamat, „Kis Decsakot” a nagyszombati zsaruk verték meg. Csúnya harc volt akkor”_ – egészíti ki nem éppen dédelgetett emlékeivel egy törzsvendég. Majd egy olyan sztorit mesélnek, amelyben ők maguk kerültek összetűzésbe a rendőrökkel. _„Egy nagyszombati szurkoló a kapumat döngölte. Én elvettem a táskáját, mert csúzli és vasgolyók voltak benne _– mondja a csapos. – _Ő attól félt, hogy a benne lévő zászlót fogjuk elégetni, ezért rendőrt hívott. De nem fajult el a dolog.”_<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A kocsma vendégei úgy érzik, nagyobb biztonságban lennének, ha nem csak a rendőrök, hanem egy erős DAC-szurkolótábor is védené őket. Nosztalgiával emlékeznek vissza a DAC fénykorára, a tömegeket vonzó meccsekre, amelyek idején nem mellékesen a vendéglő forgalma is megugrott. _„Az alkoholtilalomnak egyáltalán nem örülök, főként a törzsvendégeim miatt. Nagyszombati szurkolót egyébként sem fogok beengedni az épületbe, csak, ha konszolidált vagy idősebb lesz”_ – morfondírozott *Sándor István*. Szerinte igazságtalan a rendelet, mert pár sarokkal odébb, pl. az egyik hotelben már kapható lesz alkohol.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Méginkább frekventált lesz a Pelikán vendéglő, hiszen az közvetlenül a stadion nagyszombatiaknak fenntartott északi bejárata mellett működik. Rossz emlékeik nincsenek a meccsekről, sőt, a város legbiztonságosabb helye volt a vendéglő, mivel az összes rendőr náluk kávézott. A tulajdonos itt is az állandó kuncsaftokat félti, és inkább attól tart, nehogy a nagy rendőri jelenlét gerjessze az indulatokat a drukkerektáborokban.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A rendőrségen nem tudtuk meg, hány egyenruhás lesz jelen a városban a meccs idején. Nem hivatalos információink szerint háromszázan lesznek. *Both Péter* járási rendőrkapitány számokról nem beszélt, de azt elmondta, hogy kötelékük minden lehetséges egysége képviseli magát. Lesznek bűnügyesek, forgalomirányítók, rendfenntartók készenlétben vízágyúval, kommandós osztag, kutyás- és lovasrendőrök. A zsaruk a meccs idején videóval pásztázzák majd a lelátókat. 2000-3000 deviáns szurkolóval számolnak, de nem csak Nagyszombatból. _„Sajnos egyre inkább elterjedőben van, hogy a szélsőséges csoportok sportdrukkereknek álcázva magukat az ilyen eseményeket használják ki balhézásra. Nem kizárt, hogy a hazaiak „segítségére” magyarországi garázda elemek is készülnek, bár egyelőre nincs ilyen információnk. De nekünk minden eshetőségre fel kell készülnünk” _– nyilatkozta *Both Péter*.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Az előzetes híresztelésekkel ellentétben nem zárják le a vasútállomástól a stadionig vezető utakat és utcákat, ellenben a sportcsarnok és a mellette lévő szabadidős területre kordont húznak. Ott alakítják ki ugyanis a parkolót a nagyszombatból érkező buszoknak és autóknak. Ezért aztán érdemes lesz elkerülni a Sport utca környékét a körfogalomtól a Štefánik és Poľná utcai kereszteződésig. Amennyiben tömegközlekedéssel érkeznének nagyobb szurkolói csoportok, rendőri kísérettel jutnak majd el a stadionig, ami max. húsz perces útlezárásokat eredményezhet. Végezetül arra figyelmeztet mindenkit a rendőrség, hogy a szurkolói útvonalak mentén ne hagyjanak parkoló autókat és óvják értékeiket.<O> </O>
*(Lakatos Éva, Paraméter, 2008.07.17.)<O> </O>*
*<O>http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm</O>*<!--mstheme-->


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

Pletyka szinten beszélik,hogy a DAC szurkolók várják a Fradi szurkolókat is a meccsre.Nem tudom milyen valóság alapja lehet?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

a
DAC - Trnava​


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

Horváth Csaba Hollandiába szerződött.

A somorjai Horváth Csaba a próbajáték és az ilyenkor elmaradhatatlan orvosi vizsgálatok után a neves holland klubhoz, az ADO De Haag együtteséhez szerződött. 


 Horváth Csaba (balról, 20-as számmal) a DAC elleni edzőmeccsen 
Fogas Ferenc


A trencséniek 26 esztendős védője egy évre kötelezte el magát, hároméves opcióval. A csallóközi futballista ugyan lejátszotta első idénybeli párharcát az AS mezében, ám a folytatásban már nem számíthat szolgálataira Ivan Galád, a Corgoň Ligától kényszerű búcsút vett trencséniek trénere. A drukkerek véleménye szerint a szakembernek is része volt abban, hogy Csaba odébbállt. Galád ugyanis a védelem jobb oldalán küldte csatába a hórihorgas szőke játékost, aki beállós posztjáról került a jobbhátvéd szerepkörébe. Horváth Csaba játszott nemzeti együttesünk mezében is, a 21 évesek kollektívájában jutott szóhoz. Csehországban is légióskodott, az FC Synot csapatában küzdött a pontokért. Fivére, Béla, az Inter Bratislava erőssége. Édesapjuk, id. Horváth Béla egykor a DAC csapatában futballozott, később Somorján edzősködött. 
http://www.parameter.sk/node/13248


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

Qva életbe.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Italy U-19* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary U-19* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Fernando Forestieri </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 23)

Nádszeg


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 23)

Nem puhányok a fiúk


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 23)

* Mesteri volt Halmosi a Hull Cityben *

Létrehozva: 2008. július 22. 23:22
N.K.

Chesterfield

Hull City

0

3

(0-2)




Fotó: Action Images


Halmosi itt még Plymouth mezben a háttérben ücsörgő Hull City szurkolókat keserítette - ma már viszont... 


Még csak néhány napja érkezett meg Halmosi Péter az angol labdarúgó élvonalba legutóbb feljutott Hull Cityhez, máris ódákat zengenek róla a csapatnál. Kedd este ugyanis először mutathatta meg a Plymouth Argyle-tól érkezett középpályás fekete-sárga szerelésben, hogy mit is tud. A magyar futballista egy félidőnyi játék alatt meg is hálálta a felé irányuló bizalmat: kezdett, kapufát rúgott és Windast kihagyhatatlan helyzetbe hozta a Chesterfield ellen 3-0-ra megnyert felkészülési találkozón. 
Halmosi, Halmosi és megint csak Halmosi. 
A magyar középpályás július 16-án igazolt a Plymouthtól a Hull Cityhez, a Premier League újoncánál kedden este pedig már be is mutatkozhatott. A balszélső egy félidőnyi játéklehetőséget kapott, amivel a hírek szerint maradéktalanul élt is. 
„Péterre nagyon számítunk a következő idényben, hiszen a csapat húzóemberei közé tartozik - nyilatkozta Phil Brown menedzser a klubrekordnak számító, egyes értesülések szerint 2,5 millió fontért megvásárolt labdarúgóról. - Éppen ezért vetettük be őt mihamarabb, és azt kell mondjam, nem csalódtunk benne." 
Nos, valóban, a Chesterfield elleni felkészülési összecsapás első félideje egyértelműen Halmosi Péterről szólt. Nem is szólhatott másról, hiszen már a találkozó elején jelezte, érdemes volt őt megszerezni: a második percben, egy Bernard Mendy ellen elkövetett szabadrúgásból tekert kapufára, de beadásai is rendre veszélyhelyzetet teremtettek a kiscsapat kapuja előtt. 
Aztán az első gólban még nem - Giovanni a 30. minutumban szerezte meg a Hull vezető találatát -, a másodikban viszont már főszerepet játszott hazánk fia. Halmosi a 37. percben húzott el a bal oldalon egészen az alapvonalig, majd középregurított, ahol Dean Windass érkezett és az üres kapuba pöccintett. 
A szünetben aztán lecserélték, csapata a 78. percben Caleb Folan révén rúgott még egyet, így a magyar labdarúgó bemutatkozómeccse nem is sikerülhetett volna szebbre új klubjánál. 
Halmosi legközelebb július 26-án, a Crewe Alexandra elleni szintén idegenbeli találkozón kápráztathatja el edzőjét és a gárda szurkolóit


----------



## afca (2008 Július 24)

*Slavia Praha: Kerek Norbert két évre aláírt a cseh bajnokhoz*

Az NSO információi szerint Kerek Norbert a legutóbb az NB II Nyugati csoportjában szereplő Kaposvölgye Nagyberki VSC csatára két évre érvényes szerződést kötött a cseh bajnokságot előző szezonban megnyerő Slavia Praha csapatával.
A 22 éves támadó a 2004–05-ös idény még az élvonalbeli FC Fehérvár csapatánál szerepelt, egy gólt szerzett is, az utóbbi három évet azonban már a másodosztályú Kaposvölgye csapatánál töltötte.

Kerek a Slavia Praha B-csapatában két edzőmeccsen is játszott a múlt héten, egyszer volt eredményes. Úgy tudjuk, Kerekkel két évre szóló megállapodást kötött a cseh bajnoki címvédő. 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 Július 24)

*Priskin Tamás csatártársát vette meg a Fradi testvércsapata!*




Válogatott támadónk, Priskin Tamás csapattársát, Darius Hendersont vásárolta meg a Ferencváros testvércsapata, az angol Sheffield United. A játékos vételára 2 millió font volt. A 26 éves Doncasterben született támadó három évet játszott a Watfordban. Korábban megfordult a Gillinghamben, a Swindon Townban és a Brighton & HA-ban is. Nevelőegyesülete a Reading volt. Itt lett először igazolt játékos 1999-ben.
(foci24.com​


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Július 24)

Elbúcsúzom egy kis időre.
Holnap nyaralni indulok a családdal. Ha lesz internet a szállodában azért néha bekukkantok.
Jó pihit mindenkinek (már aki megteheti.)


----------



## valakimás (2008 Július 24)

Holnap kezdődik a Soproni Liga... Ki lesz a bajnok???


----------



## valakimás (2008 Július 24)

Hajrá Debrecen!!!!


----------



## Saiid (2008 Július 25)

Szerintem a Manchester United a legnagyobb csapat a világon! GLory MU


----------



## Saiid (2008 Július 25)

A Chelsea és a Real csak a sztárokat veszti meg és ezért nem jo csapat egyik sem


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

Loeb19 írta:


> nem lesz
> 
> :???:


 

Ezzel a hozzászólással nagyon hiányoztál.Remélem többet nem jössz ha ilyeneket akarsz irkodni.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

*DAC: rendőrök, kutyák, vízágyúk*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, július 25 - 15:20 
Meg nem erősített információink szerint több, mint 300 rendőr teljesít szolgálatot a mai nap Dunaszerdahelyen a DAC-Spartak mecss miatt. Mindenesetre buszokkal szállítják a rendőrőket a városba az egész megyéből. 


 Gyülekeznek...
-b.

















Mint ahogy az képriportunkban látható, egyelőre, a mérkőzés előtt pár órával még teljes nyugalommal gyülekeznek a rendfenntartó erők a Járási Rendőrparancsnokság előtt. Mindenesetre felkészültek: lesz vízágyú és kutyásrendőrök is, továbbá egy helikopter is segíti majd munkájukat. 
Nagyszombati szurkolónak 16:00-kor még se híre, se hamva, de a DAC-B-közép szurkolói már gyülekeznek a meccsre a Švejk söröző előtt. 
-b.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

*DAC-meccs: Helikopter köröz Dunaszerdahely felett*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, július 25 - 11:44 
Both Péter dunaszerdahelyi járási rendőrkapitány ezen értesülésünket nem kívánta kommentálni, mint ahogy azt sem, hány rendőrt vetnek be a ma délután 4 órától érvényben lévő biztonsági intézkedések során. 



 



Azt viszont elmondta, hogy délután 4 órától a Sport utca a Bonbon hoteltől egészen a Gyurcsó utcai körforgalomig lesz lezárva, valamint a Poľná utca egy része. Ezen a szakaszon csak gyalogosan lehet majd közlekedni. Lesz, amit gyalogosan sem lehet majd megközelíteni, például a sportcsarnok mögötti területet egészen a stadionig teljes egészében kordon védi majd, így aki munkából ezen az útszakaszon szeretne hazajutni, annak kerülni kell. A szigorú biztonsági intézkedések egészen addig érvényben lesznek, amíg a meccs után a város ki nem ürül, míg a nagyszombati szurkolók el nem hagyják a várost. 
Előzetes elképzelések szerint ez körülbelül este 9-re tehető – ha a forgatókönyv a szurkolóknak köszönhetően nem módosul. „Mindenképpen az a cél, hogy a hazai szurkolók ne keveredjenek az ellenfél szurkolóival, ezért szeparálva lesz a két tábor. Mindenfajta konfliktushelyzetet igyekszünk kiküszöbölni“ – közölte a Paraméterrel Both Péter főkapitány. A rendvédelem már hetekkel ezelőtt megkezdte a biztonsági felkészülést, a főpróba ma délután 4-kor kezdődik. Both parancsnok szerint hasonló intézkedésekre lehet majd számítani a DAC-Nitra és a DAC-Slovan mérkőzéseken is. 

(und)


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

És itt a vége.Kikapott a Nagyszombat.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Spartak Trnava* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Landera </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>66 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Regedei Csaba </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Kweuke </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Miroslav Hrdina </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>73 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

Corgoň-liga: Győzött a DAC

A Corgoň-liga második fordulójának nyitányán a hazai csapat a második félidőben valósággal lemosta a nagy esélyesnek kikiáltott Nagyszombatot. 


 A nagyszombati fickó a letépett magyar zászlóval menekül
SITA


Corgoň-liga, második forduló: 
*DAC 1904 - Spartak Trnava 3:0 (0:0) Dunaszerdahely, 5200 néző, vezette: Hriňák* 
Góllövők: Landerl (65.), Regedei (75.), Kweuke (90.) 
Az első féidőben mindkét csapatnak volt helyzete, a szünet után a DAC hengerelt, akár fél tucatot is rúghatott volna az összevissza rohangáló Nagyszombatnak. A mérkőzést egyetlen inciden zavarta meg: a 10.percben egy nagyszombati szurkoló berohant az oldalvonalra, s a hazai szurkolótábor előtt letépte a magyar zászlót. A játékvezető félbeszakította a mérkőzést, s a két csapatkapitány nyugtatgatta a szurkolókat. Később már lehiggadtak a kedélyek. 
Hriňák a 74.percben kiállította Hrdinát, a vendégek kapusát, mert a tizenhatoson kívül kézzel ért a labdához. 

Felállítások: 

DAC: Novota - Regedei, Németh Krisztián, Pinte, Gerich (70. M. Kováč), - Plantic (46. Landerl), L. Zápotoka (62. Boya), Abena, Moughfire - Kweuke, Dragicevic 
Trnava: Hrdina - Pončák, Doležaj, Cíferský, Ľ. Hanzel - P. Ďuriš, Kopúnek, Jelenkovic, M. Hruška (72. Carlos Perez) - Filipovic (60. Guldan), Kožuch (76. Rybanský) 

Mestermérleg: 
Milan Djuricic (DAC): Kiegyenlített első félidő után a nagyszerű közönség biztatásának is köszönhetően felülkerekedtünk jóképességű ellenfelünkkel szemben és megérdemelten győztünk. 
Vlagyimír Vermezovic (Trnava): Nekünk is voltak helyzeteink, de ha nem lőjük be ezeket, akkor nem nyerhetünk. Gratulálok a dunaszerdahelyi csapatnak, amely ma jobb volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

*CHAMPIONS* LEAGUE: first qualifying round

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Valletta FC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tomas Farkas </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>32 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gergely Rudolf (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>38 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gergely Rudolf </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>66 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Toth (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 27)

*Karel Brückner: focinyugdíj helyett az osztrák válogatott élén!*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, július 26 - 10:09 
A cseh nemzeti tizenegy volt szövetségi kapitánya, Karel Brückner, aki az idei kontinensviadalt követően távozott posztjáról, hatvankilenc évesen sem vonul (foci)nyugdíjba. Pénteken, július 25-én a Osztrák Futballszövetséggel kötött szerződést, ennek értelmében 2010-ig Ausztria válogatottját irányítja. 


 Fotbal-czech.blog.cz 
Ritka pillanat: Karel Brückner mosolyog


Josef Hickersberger utóda nagy ellenfeleket utasított maga mögé a voksoláson. Többek között olyan ismert és sikeres német stratégákat, mint Jupp Heynckes, Volker Finke és Klaus Toppmöller. Andreas Herzog, Hickersberger volt asszisztense is a kiszemeltek közé tartozott, ám neki sem termett babér az új kapitány kiválasztásakor. „A legmegfelelőbb személy kezébe került a karmesteri pálca. Állítom ezt annak ellenére is, hogy titokban bíztam megválasztásomban. Bevallom, olyan kaliberű szaktekintéllyel szemben, mint Karel Brückner, kevés esélyem volt a sikerre“ – vallott színt a népszerű Andy Herzog. Martin Pucher, az osztrák Bundesliga elnöke is elismerte, hogy a legmegfelelőbb személyre esett a tisztségviselők választása: „A rutinos szaktekintély szerintem képes lesz kihozni a maximumot a zömmel tehetséges fiatalok alkotta játékosainkból.“ 
Pavel Malýt, a cseh fociszövetség csúcsvezetőjét meglepetésként érte Brückner kinevezése. „Két héttel ezelőtt tárgyaltunk Brücknerrel, ám akkor nem tett említést az osztrákok ajánlatáról. Más ország nemzeti tizenegyét irányítani nagy megtiszteltetés. Sok sikert kívánok neki” – nyilatkozta a Cseh Futballszövetség elnöke. 
Karel Brückner sorrendben az ötödik külföldi szaktekintély, aki az osztrák futballválogatott élére került. Elődjei között a magyar Gutmann Béla és a szlovák Leopold „Jim” Štastný nevét is olvashatjuk. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 Július 27)

*Gera góljával nyert a Fulham.*


Dél-koreai túrája második barátságos mérkőzését megnyerte a Fulham labdarúgócsapata. Az élvonalbeli angol együttes 2-1-re győzött az Ulsan Hyundai ellen, a londoniak győztes találatát Gera Zoltán lőtte.

*Ulsan Hyundai - Fulham 1-2 (1-0)
Fulham: *Mark Schwarzer - Moritz Volz, John Pantsil, Aaron Hughes, Paul Konchesky - Danny Murphy (Jimmy Bullard, 46.), Simon Davies (David Healy, 75.), Leon Andreasen (Andranik, 75.), Gera Zoltán - Eddie Johnson (Szeol Ki-Hjeon, 46.), Bobby Zamora (Clint Dempsey, 60.)
*gól:* Lee Jin Ho (32.), illetve Davies (57.), Gera (79.)
A csapat az eddigi négy felkészülési mérkőzése közül hármat megnyert (Southend 2-0, Celtic 3-1, Ulsan 2-1), csupán a koreai Busantól kapott ki 1-0-ra.
Roy Hodgson együttese vasárnap tér vissza Angliába, ahol az augusztus 16-i bajnoki rajt előtt még két összecsapás vár rá: augusztus 2-án a Birmingham City otthonában lép pályára, majd hazai környezetben fogadja az olasz Torinót.
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 27)

Honvéd: nem sikerült az Intertotó-bravúr

Az idegenbeli döntetlen után a Budapest Honvéd hazai pályán 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a Sturm Graztól a labdarúgó Intertotó-kupa 3. fordulójának visszavágóján, ezzel elbúcsúzott a nemzetközi porondtól.
</BEVEZETO> 
_Eredmény, Intertotó-kupa, 3. forduló, visszavágó:
_*Budapest Honvéd - Sturm Graz (osztrák) 1-2 (1-0)
*Bozsik Stadion, 5000 néző
v.: Alan Kelly (ír)
*Budapest Honvéd:* Rabóczki - Takács Á., Smiljanic, Filó, Vincze Z. - Dobos (Abass, 66.), Maróti (Zsolnai, 79.), Genito, Ivancsics (Gebro, 60.) - Hercegfalvi, Ndjodo 
*Sturm Graz:* Schicklgruber - Shashiasvili, Sonnleitner, Feldhofer (Hölzl, 63.), Kandelaki - Lamotte, Hlinka (Muratovic, 66.), Kienzl, Jantscher - Beichler, Haas (Sereinig, 83.)
*gól:* Smiljanic (8.), illetve Beichler (72.), Haas (78.)
*sárga lap:* Ndjodo (12.), Filó (39.), Maróti (45.), Rabóczki (69.), Takács (74.)
*továbbjutott: a Sturm Graz 2-1-es összesítéssel*


----------



## ravasz róka (2008 Július 27)

Honvéd - Sturm Graz 1-2

láttam végig a meccset, közepesen gyenge volt mindkét csapat. Az első meccsen dőlt el a továbbjutás, ott kellett volna gólokat lőni, azt nem gondolta senki hogy 180 perc kapott gól nélkül telik el.

Ezen a meccsen az 50. percig volt partiban a Honvéd, utána 5 sturm szöglet 80% os labdabirtoklás 10 percen át, semmi kontra. És itt a vége.Egyszerűen fizikálisan jobb volt az osztrák csapat.

A baj az, hogy ritka gyenge a Debrecen, az MTK, a Győr is.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 27)

a jövő csillagai 38. 
*Aki már 16 évesen Cannavaro ellen kevergetett*

2008.07.25. 




*Levan Kenia*
*16 évesen mutatkozott be a válogatottban, s már le is csapott rá a Schalke, amely ősszel a Bundesligában számít rá. Ő a Kaukázus csodagyereke, Levan Kenia. *

<!-- billboard ad :: end -->2001 szeptemberében a grúz válogatott lefutballozta Bicskei Bertalan csapatát Tbilisziben (3-1) - Ckitisvili, Kinkladze, Arveladze, Demetradze és a többiek még emberhátrányban is bohócot csináltak a magyar védőkből. A grúz futballnak persze komoly hagyományai vannak. 1981-ben a Dinamo Tbiliszi (még "szovjet" csapatként) megnyerte a Kupagyőztesek Európa kupáját, és ekkoriban a "birodalmi" válogatott is hemzsegett a grúz futballistáktól.

Akik aztán a függetlenné válásuk óta nem zavartak sok vizet, de azért volt néhány figyelemreméltó eredményük (1994: Wales 5-0, 1997: Örményország 7-0, 2003: Oroszország 1-0, 2007: Skócia 2-0). Utóbbi találkozón ráadásul három tinédzser is pályára lépett Klaus Toppmöller csapatában.

Egyikük, a 17 esztendős Levan Kenia Toppmöller szerint istenáldotta klasszis. A tréner saját bevallása szerint még soha nem látott akkora tehetséget, mint a grúz fiatal. Toppmöller egy ukránok elleni Eb-selejtezőn dobta mélyvízbe az akkor még csak 16 éves támadó középpályást, aki beállása után rögtön végigviharzott a pályán a labdával, három ukránt is kicselezve. 

Kenia minden idők legfiatalabb grúz válogatott futballistája lett, aki azóta már nyolc meccsen szerepelt a kaukázusiak válogatottjában (például Olaszország és Skócia ellen is kezdett), 2008. május 28-án egy Észtország elleni mérkőzésen megszerezte első gólját is a nemzeti tizenegyben.

Nem is sokáig váratott magára egy nyugati szerződés, a Lokomotív Tbiliszi focistáját 2008 januárjában a Schalke 04 szerződtette, de a játékos már 2007 októbere óta a gelsenkircheniek ificsapatánál edzett. A szerződéshez Toppmöller német kapcsolatai mellett hozzájárulhatott az is, hogy Levan nagybátyja, Georgi Kiknadze játékosként három szezont húzott le Freiburgban. A 2007/08-as szezont még az U19-eseknél töltötte, de ősztől akár Bundesliga-bajnokikon is láthatjuk.

Az apró termetű futballista stílusa leginkább Andrij Arsavinéhoz hasonlítható: mesterien bánik a labdával, villámgyors és kiváló irányítókészséggel rendelkezik. A labdát tökéletesen fedezve bármikor képes faképnél hagyni védőjét. Egyetlen hiányossága, hogy egyelőre szinte csak bal lábbal ér a labdához.

*NÉVJEGYKÁRTYA *

Név: *Levan Kenia*
Klub: *Schalke 04*
Poszt: *támadó középpályás*
Állampolgárság: *grúz*
Születési dátum: *1990. november 18. *
Születési hely: *Tbiliszi, Szovjetunió* (ma Grúzia)
Magasság/testsúly: *176 cm/70 kg *

*Pályafutás (bajnoki meccs/gól)*

2003-07: Dinamo Tbiliszi (*11/3*)
2008-: Schalke 04 (-/-)
_Válogatottság:_
Grúzia (*8/1*)

(ktn)


----------



## afca (2008 Július 28)

Jaap Stam búcsúmeccse.






3 - 3 






<TABLE style="WIDTH: 220px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Cocu</TD><TD>*1-0*</TD><TD>('13)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Overmars</TD><TD>*2-0*</TD><TD>('51)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Cocu</TD><TD>*3-0*</TD><TD>('53)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Donald</TD><TD>*3-1*</TD><TD>('58)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Leonardo</TD><TD>*3-2*</TD><TD>('64)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Slijngard</TD><TD>*3-3*</TD><TD>('89)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Team Jaap Stam*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left>http://www.ajax.nl/web/show/id=45561/dbid=4260/typeofpage=55721#</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Berg</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Bergkamp</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Cocu</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Frank de Boer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Jonk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Numan</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Overmars</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Reiziger</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Seedorf</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Waterreus</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Winter</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Eykelkamp</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Kluivert</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Timmer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Stam</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Brocchi</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Davids</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Konterman</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Ronald de Boer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'55</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Arts</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Johnsen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=scoretable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Ajax*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Gentenaar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Ogararu </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Schilder</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Stam</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Van der Wiel</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Cvitanich</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Gabri</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Sarpong</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Huntelaar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Kennedy</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Suárez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Padt</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Slijngard</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Wormgoor</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Anita</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>De Jong</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Donald</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Perez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Martina</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Rommedahl</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Leonardo </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 30)

Oleguer az első edzésen.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 30)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Honved* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Janos Lazok </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Július 31)

Kedves Afca!Sok érdekes információval gazdagitottad a fórumot ujra!Kösz .neked!Mindig élvezettel ovaslak!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 31)

*Corgoň-liga: Fegyelmi eljárás a DAC és további hat ligacsapat ellen *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, július 31 - 11:35 
A Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága (DK SFZ) az elmúlt heti bajnoki mérkőzéseken történt rendbontásokkal foglalkozott. Jövő csütörtökre beidézték a dunaszerdahelyi klub ügyvezetőjét és a Nagyszombat elleni mérkőzés főrendezőjét. 


 A mérkőzést félbeszakító kergetőzés
Pavol Funtál (Sme) felvétele


Mint ismeretes, Dunaszerdahelyen, a DAC–Spartak Trnava mérkőzés elején egy nagyszombati szurkoló keresztülrohant a játéktéren, letépett egy magyar zászlót. Ezután – ugyancsak a pályán keresztül – egy hazai szurkoló kergette meg. Emiatt Vladimír Hriňák játékvezető félbeszakította a mérkőzést. „A történtek miatt fegyelmi eljárást indítottunk a DAC ellen, mert nem volt megfelelő a rendezőszolgálat és a munkája, ezért történt az incidens. Nem voltak hatékonyak a nemzetiségi gyűlölködés megnyilvánulásainak visszaszorítására tett intézkedések sem. Ezért augusztus 7-i ülésünkre beidéztük a DAC ügyvezetőjét és a mérkőzés főrendezőjét. A DAC illetékeseinek legkésőbb augusztus 6-áig be kell nyújtaniuk a rendbontók nevét, továbbá írásban kell eljuttatniuk hozzánk azoknak az intézkedéseknek a jegyzékét, amelyekkel megakadályozzák a hasonló rendbontások megismétlődését“ – tájékoztatott Štefan Kridla, a bizottság elnöke. 
Közölte azt is, hogy fegyelmi eljárást indítottak a Spartak Trnava ellen is szurkolóik rendkívül sportszerűtlen megnyilvánulásai miatt. Ugyanilyen vizsgálat kezdődött a Tatran Prešov ( a nézők petárdákat dobáltak a pályára), az FC Nitra (szurkolóik szidalmazták a rendezőket), az FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce (a nem kielégítő biztonsági intézkedések miatt), az MŠK Žilina (a szurkolók sértegették a hazai rendezőket és a játékosokat), az Artmedia Petržalka ( a nem kielégítő rendezőszolgálat miatt), valamint az AS Trenčín ellen (petárdák bedobálása, gyűlölködő bekiabálások). Ezeknek a kluboknak is augusztus 6-áig állásfoglalást kell benyújtaniuk a történtekkel kapcsolatban, továbbá mellékelniük kell a hasonló incidensek megismétlődése ellen tett intézkedések listáját is. 

*Kapcsolódó cikkek*

Corgoň-liga: Győzött a DAC
Fradi, DAC, Kolozsvár
Balhé - magyar zászló miatt


----------



## afca (2008 Július 31)

*Liverpool: Németh Krisztián 27 percet kapott*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, július 31 - 08:46 
Megtörtént, amire annyi magyar várt: Németh Krisztián bemutatkozott a Liverpool felnőttcsapatában. A Villarreal elleni barátságos mérkőzésen a magyar támadó a szünetben állt be nyolc másik társával egyetemben. 


 Joggal örül Krisztián, hiszen immár világsztárokkal készül az őszi idényre



A Poolban természetesen előre tolva játszott Németh, aki rengeteget küzdött a spanyol csapat védői között. A 20-as számú mezt viselő Németh a 70. percben ígéretes lövéssel próbálkozott, amikor az egykori Arsenal-bekk, Pascal Cyganról elé pattant a labda. A magyar játékos a tizenhatos vonaláról lőtt, hozzávetőlegesen húsz centiméterrel a keresztléc fölé. Németh egyébként a pályán töltött rövid időszaka alatt a spanyol szupertehetséggel, Dani Pachecóval alkotott ékpárt. A mérkőzés 0–0-s döntetlennel zárult. A győzelemhez talán a Villarreal valamivel közelebb állt, mivel az első félidőben meglehetősen nagy helyzeteket hagyott ki, sőt, Ibagaza a kapufát is eltalálta. 
Rafa Benítez, a Liverpool edzője a Villarreal elleni barátságos mérkőzés előestéjén kijelentette, ideje, hogy a tartalékbajnokságban tavaly remeklő Németh Krisztián feljebb lépjen és kipróbálja magát az első csapatnál is. 
"Azt hiszem, jól jön neki, hogy most tagja lehet az utazó keretnek a Villarreal ellen. Krisztián intelligens, gólerős játékos, akire nagy jövő várhat, különösen, hogy szeret tanulni, keményen dolgozik." -- nyilatkozta az edző. Nos, a spanyol szakember nem beszélt a levegőbe: lehetőséget adott Németh Krisztiánnak. Sajnos mindössze 27 perc után levitte őt Benítez, igaz, nem kisebb sztár váltotta, mint az Európa-bajnok Fernando Torres, a bécsi finálé hőse. 
*Kapcsolódó cikkek*


Németh Krisztián a Liverpool első csapatában


----------



## afca (2008 Július 31)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tampere United* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jari Niemi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zbynek Pospech </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Branislav Obzera </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Juraj Piroska </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Sherif* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Sparta Praha* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jiri Kladrubsky </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>74 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fenerbahce* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Roberto Carlos </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>16 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Selcuk Sahin </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 1)

Péntek kora délután sorsolták ki Nyonban a BL-kvalifikáció harmadik fordulóját és az UEFA-kupa második selejtező körét. 

Ha az Artmedia Petržalka továbbjut a Tampere Uniteddel szemben (az első meccset Finnországban a ligetiek nyerték 3:1-re), akkor a világhírű Juventus lesz az ellenfelük. Az első mérkőzést augusztus 12-én vagy 13-án Torinóban játsszák, a visszavágót két héttel később Pozsonyban. 
A Fenerbahce - MTK páros győztese (az első találkozót a törökök nyerték odahaza 2:0-ra), a Baku-Partizán Belgrád összecsapás (első meccs Bakuban 1:1) jobbikával játszik a BL-főtáblára kerülésért. 

További párosítások: 


Olympiakoss - Anortoszisz Famaguszta vagy Rapid 

Göteborg/FC Basel - Guimaraes 

Sahtar Donyeck - Domzale vagy Dinamo Zagreb 

Schalke 04 - Atletico Madrid 

Glasgow Rangers vagy Kaunas - Aalborg vagy Modrica 

FC Barcelona - Beitar vagy Wisla 

Levszki Szófia - Anderlecht vagy BATE Boriszov 

Liverpool - Standard Liege 

FC Twente - Arsenal 

Szpartak Moszkva - Drogheda vagy Dinamo Kijev 

Olympique Marseille - Brann Bergen vagy Ventspils 

Fiorentina - Slávia Praha 

Panathinaikosz vagy Dinamo Tbiliszi - Seriff Tiraspol vagy Sparta Praha 

Galatasaray - Steaua Bucuresti 


Kisorsolták az UEFA-kupa második selejtező körét is. A zsolnaiak cseh, a győriek német, a debreceniek pedig svájci ellenfelet kaptak. 

Slovan Liberec - MŠK Žilina 

VfB Stuttgart (Nem.) – Györi ETO FC 
Young Boys Bern - DVSC TEVA Debrecen


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 1)

Halihó újra a fedélzeten!

Nem sikerült megkapnunk a Zsolnát, kár.
A young boys nem egy könnyű ellenfél, főképpen ha az elmúlt három meccsen mutatott játék alapján. Tegnap kint voltam a kazahok elleni meccsen, hihetetlen milyen amatőr hibákat csináltunk. Azt hittem kiegyenlítenek, de a támadójátékuk egyenlő volt a 0-val. Egy jobb csapat lazán guríthatott volna egy 5-öst tegnap a Lokinak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 1)

Afca!
A nagyszombati meccsen miért a DAC-ot büntetik, miért nem a Nagyszombatot?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 1)

A vasas jól lealázta a lilákat! Hétfőn mehet a zrika a munkahelyeden


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

--------------------- 2008. augusztus 02. - 19.00 hod
Pozsony (Corgoň Liga, 3. forduló)
a​aa










a​Slovan - DAC

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sasa Dobric </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Norbert Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>12 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Petar Divic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>47 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Janos Lazok </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Kabat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>62 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Vasko </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>82 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​​


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> A nagyszombati meccsen miért a DAC-ot büntetik, miért nem a Nagyszombatot?


 
Nem fogod elhinni de az eggyik munkatársam futott be a zászlótolvaj után.A DAC kifizeti helyette a büntetést.Kap ingyenes éves tagságot+névre szóló mezt.A bamba zászlótolvaj kaphat a szlovák törvények szerint 2 évet is.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
A 25 éves nagyszombati férfi akár kétéves szabadságvesztésre ítélhető azért, hogy az említett mérkőzésen behatolt a játéktérre és fizikai összetűzés szándékával letépett egy zászlót a hazai szurkolók tribűnje előtti védőkerítésről. Mert ezzel a cselekedetével további illetéktelen személyek megjelenését idézte elő a játéktéren, és végsősoron a mérkőzés félbeszakítását.

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/regio/2008/08/01/dac–trnava-bunvadi-kovetkezmenyei


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

2008/2009

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=column_medium2>

Ismaïl Aissati





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 16-08-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Utrecht
*Gewicht:* 70 kg
*Lengte:* 174 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Vurnon Anita





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 04-04-1989
*Geboorteplaats:* Willemstad
*Gewicht:* 63 kg
*Lengte:* 166 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jurgen Colin





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 20-01-1981
*Geboorteplaats:* Utrecht
*Gewicht:* 76 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dario Cvitanich





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 16-05-1984
*Geboorteplaats:* Baradero
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Siem De Jong





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 28-01-1989
*Geboorteplaats:* Aigle 
*Gewicht:* 76 kg
*Lengte:* 185 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Laurent Delorge





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 21-07-1979
*Geboorteplaats:* Leuven
*Gewicht:* 77 kg
*Lengte:* 179 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Mitchell Donald





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 10-12-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 183 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Urby Emanuelson





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 16-06-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 68 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Gabriel García de la Torre





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 10-02-1979
*Geboorteplaats:* Sallent (Barcelona)
*Gewicht:* 75 kg
*Lengte:* 175 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dennis Gentenaar





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 30-09-1975
*Geboorteplaats:* Nijmegen
*Gewicht:* 82 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Klaas Jan Huntelaar





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 12-08-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Drempt
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 186 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kennedy Bakircioglu





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 02-11-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Södertälje
*Gewicht:* 71 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Michael Krohn-Dehli





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 06-06-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Kopenhagen
*Gewicht:* 70 kg
*Lengte:* 170 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Leonardo Vitor Santiago 





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 09-03-1983
*Geboorteplaats:* Rio de Janeiro
*Gewicht:* 70 kg
*Lengte:* 171 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Rasmus Lindgren





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 29-11-1984
*Geboorteplaats:* Landskrona
*Gewicht:* 69 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Albert Luque Martos





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 11-03-1978
*Geboorteplaats:* Barcelona
*Gewicht:* 80 kg
*Lengte:* 183 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Edgar Manucharyan





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 19-01-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Jerewan
*Gewicht:* 74 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Javier Martina





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 01-02-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Curacao
*Gewicht:* 67 kg
*Lengte:* 175 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Nicolae Mitea





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 24-03-1985
*Geboorteplaats:* Boekarest
*Gewicht:* 64 kg
*Lengte:* 172 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

George Ogararu 





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 03-02-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Boekarest
*Gewicht:* 72 kg
*Lengte:* 178 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Oleguer Presas Renom





 *Positie:* 
*Geboortedatum:* 02-02-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Sabadell
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kenneth Perez





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 29-08-1974
*Geboorteplaats:* Kopenhagen
*Gewicht:* 74 kg
*Lengte:* 182 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Dennis Rommedahl





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 
*Geboorteplaats:* 
*Gewicht:* 68 kg
*Lengte:* 177 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jeffrey Sarpong





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 03-08-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 65 kg
*Lengte:* 176 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Robbert Schilder





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 18-04-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amstelveen
*Gewicht:* 78 kg
*Lengte:* 178 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Bruno Silva Barone





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 29-03-1980
*Geboorteplaats:* Melo
*Gewicht:* 79 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Donovan Slijngard





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 28-08-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 67 kg
*Lengte:* 174 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Maarten Stekelenburg





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 22-09-1982
*Geboorteplaats:* Haarlem
*Gewicht:* 84 kg
*Lengte:* 194 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Luis Suarez





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 24-01-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* 
*Gewicht:* 81 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Miralem Sulejmani





 *Positie:* Aanval
*Geboortedatum:* 05-12-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Belgrado
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jan-Arie Van der Heijden





 *Positie:* Middenveld
*Geboortedatum:* 03-03-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Schoonhoven
*Gewicht:* 
*Lengte:* 


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Gregory van der Wiel





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 03-02-1988
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 69 kg
*Lengte:* 172 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Thomas Vermaelen





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 14-11-1985
*Geboorteplaats:* Kapellen
*Gewicht:* 73 kg
*Lengte:* 180 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Kenneth Vermeer





 *Positie:* Doel
*Geboortedatum:* 10-01-1986
*Geboorteplaats:* Amsterdam
*Gewicht:* 78 kg
*Lengte:* 181 cm


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=column_medium2><!-- SPELER -->

Jan Vertonghen





 *Positie:* Verdediging
*Geboortedatum:* 24-04-1987
*Geboorteplaats:* Sint-Niklaas
*Gewicht:* 79 kg
*Lengte:* 189 cm


</TD><TD class=column_div vAlign=top>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- indexer: off -->

<!-- BANNER -->
<!-- FOOTER -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

AFC AJAX

Technische Staf

<!-- indexer: on -->









<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0 tyle="float: left; "><TBODY><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> *Functie*</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> *Naam*</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Hoofdtrainer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Marco van Basten</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Assistent-trainer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> John van 't Schip</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Assistent-trainer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Rob Witschge</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Trainers Jong Ajax</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Adrie Koster & Aron Winter</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Conditie- en hersteltrainer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> René Wormhoudt</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Keeperstrainer</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Carlo l'Ami</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Teammanager</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> David Endt</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Hoofd Medische staf/Clubarts</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Alfons de Kort </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Clubarts</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Niels Wijne</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Fysiotherapeut A-selectie</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Frank van Deursen</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Fysiotherapeut A-selectie</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Jos Kortekaas</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Fysiotherapeut Jong Ajax</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Peter Hoogland</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=table_item_table_noline> Pedicure / Masseur</TD><TD class=table_item_table_normal> Rob Koster</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- indexer: off -->
<!-- BANNER --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>	<!-- ord = Math.random() * 10000000000000000; document.write('<scr' + 'ipt language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www01.ajax.nl.kpnis.nl/web/banner/show?model=40&ord=' + ord + '" ></scr' + 'ipt>');	// -->	</SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript src="http://www01.ajax.nl.kpnis.nl/web/banner/show?model=40&ord=1813942490000712.2" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=VBScript>gxmaxversion = 7gxminversion = 5DoOn Error Resume Nextplugin = (IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash." & gxmaxversion & "")))If plugin = true Then Exit Dogxmaxversion = gxmaxversion - 1Loop While gxmaxversion >= gxminversion</SCRIPT><NOEMBED>

</NOEMBED><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​<!-- FOOTER -->


----------



## kreutzerl (2008 Augusztus 2)

Előleg!!! Diósgyőr-Kaposvár 4-1


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## doktoracko (2008 Augusztus 2)

Üdv!

20 év múlva lesz Aranycsapat!


----------



## doktoracko (2008 Augusztus 2)

Hajrá Inter, Hajrá Fradi!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Slovan* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Leonard Kweuke </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>39 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Részeredmény.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

A magyar nemzeti tizenegy: 

Kapus: Lékó Péter (ritkán mattolják) . 
Hátvédek: Lagzi Lajcsi (nehéz mellette elmenni), Máté Krisztina (nála „Nincs kegyelem!”), Vágó István (sok embert késztetett már megállásra), Friderikusz Sándor (mindenhol ott van). 
Középpályások: Grespik László (ha a labdát is olyan szorgosan adja be, mint a bírói keresleteket…), Kiszel Tünde (az Activityben számtalanszor megcsodálhattuk a „Passz”-szát), Stohl András (kedvére száguldozhat) . 
Csatárok: Simek Kitty (a gyilkos lövések nagymestere), Erdei Zsolt (egy az egyben bárkit megver) és végül Dévényi Tibor (pontos labdák + bármit kér tőle a kapitány, Tibi bácsi elintézi!)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

Edzők mondták: 

Vak lennék, ha nem hallanám azt, amit pletykálnak. (Alex 
Ferguson) 
A góljaikat leszámítva a norvégok képtelenek voltak a kapuba 
találni. (Terry Venables) 
David Beckhamnek van két lába, amit manapság kevés futballista 
mondhat el magáról. (Jackie Charlton) 
Dennis Bergkamp az egész mérkőzés alatt a felezővonalnál 
ácsorgott csípőre tett kézzel, miközben veszekedett és két 
kézzel gesztikulált. (Peter Osgood) 
Öttagú védőnégyes szerepeltetését tervezem. (T. Francis) 
Amit a félidőben az öltözőben mondtam, azt nem olvasnám szívesen 
másnap a rádióban. (Gerry Francis) 
Azt szeretem a kupasorozatokban, hogy ilyenkor János is esélyt 
kap arra, hogy legyőzze Góliátot. (Brian Kidd)
_________________
Lucas Cariati:"Az életemet adom a pályán az Újpestért!" 
"...az életem végéig az Újpestet szeretném szolgálni." (Kovács Zoltán) 
Gonzalo Higuaín, Merci!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Slovan* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Cernak </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Lubomir Meszaros </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Leonard Kweuke </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>39 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Meglett a múlt heti Magyarzászló lengetés stb.eredménye. Hiába a DAC magyar csapat.És ezt a birók is tudják.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 3)

Jó srác a munkatársad!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 3)

Slovan - DAC 2:1 (0:1)

*94.perc. Újabb kavarodás a DAC-kapuja előtt, Mészároš bekotorja, 2:1. Nem érdemelt vereséget a DAC.* 
*92.perc: A játékvezető kiállítja Pintét, mert második sárgáját gyűjtötte be.* 
*87.perc: Szöglet utáni kavarodás után közelről Černák lőtte a hálóba a hazaiak egyenlítő gólját.* 
Slovan - DAC percekkel a vége előtt: 1:1 

A biró bármennyit ráhúzott volna csak a Slovan nyerjen


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 3)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp>FRIENDLIES</TD><TD class=comp align=right> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>11:00</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Milan</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 5</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Chelsea</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>13:30</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Lokomotiv</TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 3</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110>Sevilla</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>14:00</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Hearts</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Hull City</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>14:00</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Juventus</TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 3</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110>Hamburger</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>15:00</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Sunderland</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Ajax</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:00</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>1860 Munchen</TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110>Galatasaray</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:15</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Arsenal</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Real Madrid</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:45</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Borussia D.</TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 3</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110>Tottenham</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:30</TD><TD width=25>FT



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Kocaelispor</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 4</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Besiktas</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Mogyee (2008 Augusztus 4)

Manchester 4ever


----------



## Mogyee (2008 Augusztus 4)

remélem mäs is nézte a bl t


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó srác a munkatársad!


 
Nagyon nagy penge a srác.Ha eltalállja rendesen,többet a kiscsávónak nincs szüksége fogorvosra.Csak hát lecsúszott az ütés.Nem baj majd legközelebb


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 4)

Van Bastennel Dzsudzsákék trónjára tör az Ajax Amsterdam.

Hét év után idén először fordul elő, hogy az Ajax Amsterdam nem indul a BL-selejtezőben, és ezt a hiátust a klubnál arra használják fel, hogy új csapatot építsenek. A kispadra a holland válogatott volt mestere, Marco van Basten érkezett, és az egyesület idén nyáron máris több pénzt költött új focistákra, mint korábban bármikor. A cél nem is lehet más, mint hogy megszakítsák a PSV négy éve tartó egyeduralmát.
</BEVEZETO> Van Bastennek nagy elvárásoknak kell megfelelnie


FutballrekordokPárjukat ritkító érdekességek a focivilágból.
SztárneveldékKis klubok, ahonnan nagy játékosok indultak.
*KORÁBBAN*

Legendái segítségével állna talpra az Ajax
Az amszterdami gárda legutóbb 2004-ben nyert bajnokságot, és azóta a csapat kispadján a legutóbbi idény végéig öt szakember ült. Ez is mutatja, hogy az egyesület háza táján nem éppen a legjobban mentek a dolgok, és erre utal a nemzetközi porondon való gyenge szereplés is: az Ajax ugyan a következő három évben egyaránt kiharcolta a BL selejtezőjében való indulás jogát, de a csoportkörbe csak a 2005-2006-os idényben jutott be: a 2006-ban az FC Köbenhavn, tavaly pedig a Slavia Praha búcsúztatta a kvalifikáció során.





Ehhez jött még a rengeteg rosszul sikerült transzfer: a fenti időszakban a komolyabb igazolások közül csak Klaas-Jan Huntelaar és Luis Suárez bizonyultak jó vételnek, viszont az olyan drága szerzemények, mint Mauro Rosales, Angelosz Hariszteasz, Markus Rosenberg vagy Albert Luque, nem váltak a csapat hasznára - de az ingyen megszerzett játékosok között is akadtak melléfogások, gondoljunk csak Roger vagy Ismael Urzáiz szerződtetésére.
Már tavasszal köztudott volt, hogy a nyáron nagy változások lesznek a gárdánál, hiszen a klub vezetősége megbízott egy szakértői csoportot azzal, hogy készítsen jelentést az Ajax elmúlt tíz évéről. Nos, ebben a jelentésben nem volt sok elismerő mondat, aminek hatására az elnökség úgy döntött, hogy a szakmai megújulás részeként az új idénytől a klub egykori legendás csatára, Marco van Basten kerül a kispadra. A háromszoros aranylabdás akkor még a holland válogatott szakvezetője volt, ami mindenképpen jó ajánlólevél, ugyanakkor a döntésben volt kockázat, elvégre Van Basten klubedzőként korábban még sohasem dolgozott. Akkor még úgy tűnt, hogy a szakmai vezetésben egy másik legenda, Johan Cruyff is részt vesz majd, ám az Ajaxnál és az FC Barcelonánál is amolyan "szürke eminenciásnak" tartott szakember végül nem vállalt feladatot az amszterdamiaknál - állítólag azért, mert az utóbbi időben megromlott a viszonya Van Bastennel.
Miközben az amszterdami egyesület a 2007-2008-as bajnokság rájátszásában nagy meglepetésre elbukta a BL-indulást (a playoffban az FC Twente győzte le az Ajaxot), az egyesület máris megkezdte az erősítést az új szezonra, hiszen az első szerzemény kiléte már áprilisban köztudottá vált. A klub az argentin Banfield csatárát, Darío Cvitanichot vette meg hétmillió euróért, és az idő tájt mindenki biztosra vette, hogy a támadó a nyáron alighanem távozó Huntelaar helyére érkezik. A következő igazolás tökéletesen beleillett az Ajaxtól elvárt transzferpolitikába, hiszen az amszterdamiak ezután egy klasszikus szélsőt vettek meg - a meghökkenést inkább a rendkívül magas vételár váltotta ki.
Az SC Heerenveen szerb focistájáért, Miralem Szulejmaniért ugyanis 16,25 millió eurót adtak, márpedig ez új holland átigazolási rekordot jelent. A 19 esztendős Szulejmani az előző idényben valóban remekelt, 15 gólja mellett tíz gólpasszt is adott, és az Eeredivise legjobb fiatal focistájának választották meg, ráadásul már a szerb nagyválogatottban is debütált, de azért egyetlen kimagasló idény után ennyi pénzt fizetni valakiért meglehetősen nagy kockázatot jelent.
Az is nagy hullámokat kavart Hollandiában, hogy az Ajax az egyik riválisától is szerződtetett focistát, hiszen az amszterdamiak a minap megvették az utánpótlás-válogatott középpályását, Ismail Aissatit is. Az ő vételárát ugyan nem hozták nyilvánosságra, de a zuhanyhíradó szerint négymillió eurót fizettek érte. Aissati előtt egyébként csak három focista volt, aki a PSV-től igazolt volna közvetlenül az Ajaxba: Gert Bals 1965-ben, Peter Hoekstra 1996-ban és Kenneth Perez 2008-ban. Aissati éppen utóbbi helyére érkezett, Van Basten neki szánja a karmesteri pálcát a csapatban.
Mivel Huntelaar egyelőre még nem ment el, és a hírek szerint Van Basten szeretné is megtartani a középcsatárt, így aztán a támadó szekció kifejezetten erősnek tűnik - ám ugyanez a védelemről nem mondható el. Ebből a csapatrészből a nyáron távozott John Heitinga (az Atlético Madrid vette meg), de a hátsó alakzat vele is meglehetősen bizonytalan volt az előző idényben: bizonyíték erre a 34 bajnokin kapott 45 gól (a bajnok PSV csak 24-et kapott). Az FC Barcelona bekkjének, Oleguernek a megvétele ebből a szempontból szintén kissé rizikósnak tűnik, hiszen a katalánoknál sokan éppen őt tartották a gyenge pontnak, nem csoda, hogy kiszorult a kezdőből. Van Basten azonban bízik benne, így az Ajax megvette a játékost, aki a Barcában többnyire jobbhátvéd volt, az amszterdamiaknál viszont valószínűleg a védelem tengelyében futballozhat.
Az Oleguerért kifizetett hárommillió euróval az Ajax által a nyáron kiadott összeg 30 millió fölé emelkedett, ami alig valamivel kevesebb, mint a holland élvonal összes többi klubja által elköltött pénz! Ráadásul Van Basten még egy hátvédet mindenképpen szeretne venni, kiszemeltje az FC Twente 29 esztendős bekkje, Robbie Wielaert - aki a változatosság kedvéért a PSV Eindhoven nevelése.
www.infosport-focivilag.hu

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 4)

Belázasodtak a nagyszombati futballisták .

A Corgoň Liga 3. fordulóját záró hétfő esti Trnava–Zlaté Moravce összecsapás elmarad – jelentették be a Szlovák Labdarúgó-szövetség honlapján. 
A nagyszombatiak csapatából ugyanis 13 játékos belázasodott, és gyomorrontásra panaszkodik. A Spartak-legénység az elmúlt hét derekán a grúz fővárosban szerepelt UEFA-kupa találkozón, a futballisták többségét hazaérkezésük óta kezelik az orvosok fertőző betegséggel. Az újabb terminusról az érintett klubok még nem állapodtak meg. 
(lel) -------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ha.ha-ha.A sok vereség megülte a gatyarohasztók gyomrát.Az kell a tulkoknak.


----------



## norbi84 (2008 Augusztus 6)

Nem nagyon érdemes semelyik generáció válogatottját az Aranycsapathoz hasonlítgatni, abból csak egy volt és nem is lesz több, viszont ami tagadhatatlan, hogy valami elindult kis hazánkban is labdarúgás címszó alatt. Szurkoljunk az MTK-nak, hogy verjenek vagy 3 gólt


----------



## norbi84 (2008 Augusztus 6)

Hajrá Madrid! Nem kell oda Ronaldo


----------



## nyman (2008 Augusztus 6)

hajrá real madrid


----------



## nyman (2008 Augusztus 6)

Angliába viszont az Arsenal


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)

Messi






Kaka


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)

Gerard


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)

Bastian Schweinsteiger


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)

Miroslav Klose


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 6)

norbi84 írta:


> Nem nagyon érdemes semelyik generáció válogatottját az Aranycsapathoz hasonlítgatni, abból csak egy volt és nem is lesz több, viszont ami tagadhatatlan, hogy valami elindult kis hazánkban is labdarúgás címszó alatt. Szurkoljunk az MTK-nak, hogy verjenek vagy 3 gólt



5 lett belőle csak nem az MTK verte.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 6)

Klose-nak már 6 éves korában is bundesliga sérója volt


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 6)

Afca! Nézd ezt meg!
http://www.markizadnes.sk/clanok-473998-vulgarizmy-a-nacionalizmus-na-tehelnom-poli

A kedves tót szurkerek mit beszélnek itt össze vissza?
"magyari szamuraj" meg "aki, aki, aki magyar az hamurapi"

Nem tudják, hogy mi nem ezek vagyunk? A szamurájok japánban laknak, hamurapi meg egy mezopotámiai király volt az ókórban. Mit tanítanak ezeknek az iskolában?

Megemlíteném, hogy tavaly a magyarzászló égetős incidens után a Loki B középben kiraktak megy drapit amelyre ez volt felírva: 
"Szlovákia: se múlt se jelen se jövő" 
Elmondanám, hogy rendesen elmeszelték a klubbot, büntetésül zártkapus meccsen kellett játszani, a legközelebbi alkalomkor pedig 3 pont levonás járt volna, mindez a rendcsinálás nevében.
Kiváncsi vagyok hogy nálatok miért lehet ezt büntetlenül megtenni? Miért nem ment oda a rohamrendőr mikor a magyarokat gyalázzák? Az Európai Unió miért nem emeli fel ez ellen a hangját? Miért mindig csak akkor olyan érzékeny mindenki, mikor cigányokat ér sérelem? Miért nem tudjuk magunkat soha sehol megvédeni, miért gyalázhat bennünket bárki, miért nem nyitjuk ki mi is néha a pofánkat?

Látod ezért szerettem volna Zsolnára elmenni szurkolni a Lokinak. Megmutatni ezeknek a mocskoknak , hogy van még tartás bennünk, nem lehet bármit megcsinálni velünk!!!


Na jóccakát mentem aludni.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Nézd ezt meg!
> http://www.markizadnes.sk/clanok-473998-vulgarizmy-a-nacionalizmus-na-tehelnom-poli
> 
> A kedves tót szurkerek mit beszélnek itt össze vissza?
> ...


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Tampere United* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Jan Kozak (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>9 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Zbynek Pospech </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Juraj Halenar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Piroska György</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>78 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Chris James (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jonne Hjelm </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Most már jöhet a Juventus.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 7)

Kell is az nekik hagy szokják


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 7)

Grat az Artmedia-nak. Sajnos az Mtk- val a törökök úgy játszottak, mint macska az egérrel. Mondjuk beszari hozzáállással nem lehet kimenni a pályára. Garami Józsi bá elmehetne nyugdíjba, ha nem tud egy kis tüzet meg akaraterőt táplálni a játékosaiba. Milyen edző az ilyen?
Nézd meg, mikor mi játszottunk a Manchester -rel 6:0 ás összesítéssel leléptek minket, de emelt fővel jöhettünk le a pályáról nem nyúl béla módjára teleszart gatyával.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 9)

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Levente Szantai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">László Köteles </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Peter Gulacsi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Gabor Babós </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Márton Fülöp </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Torwart, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Béla Balogh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Vaskó </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>525.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Csaba Csizmadia </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Szélesi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zsólt Löw </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">István Rodenbücher </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztián Timár </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>125.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Vilmos Vanczak </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Roland Juhász </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Laszlo Bódnar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Abwehr, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.600.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ákos Buzsáky </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Pál Dardai



 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balazs Jozsef Toth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Daniel Tözsér </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Hajnal </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ádám Vass </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Boldizsár Bodor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Leandro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztian Vadocz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Attila Filkor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamas Koltai </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Zoltán Gera </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Halmosi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Szabolcs Huszti </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Mittelfeld, 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Ádám Hrepka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Rajczi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Tamás Priskin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.125.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Róbert Feczesin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Balázs Farkas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>450.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Péter Orosz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Krisztián Németh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">Sturm, 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 9)

*LABDARÚGÓ NB II, KELETI CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*1. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*CEGLÉDI VSE–DVSC II-DEAC* 2–3 (2–2)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Cegléd 500 néző. Vezette Mészáros I., (Viszokai, Agócs)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*CEGLÉD:* Sánta – Miklósvári, Buzás, Villányi, Kenderes – Barna, Fehér B., Szabó Z., Selei (Lendvai 74.) – Horváth D. (Leskó 80.), Medgyesi</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Vezetőedző:* Soós Imre</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*DEBRECEN:* Verpecz – Oláh G., Kardos N., Fodor M., Korhut – Nagy R.., Lucas (Varga J. 65.), Spitzmüller, Rezes (Galvao, 69.) – Urbin, Szilágyi (Bódi, 78.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Vezetőedző:* Kondás Elemér</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző:* Medgyesi(1., 16.) ill. Rezes (22.), Kardos N. (42.), Bódi (83.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*MESTERMÉRLEG*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Soós Imre:* – Sajnos megérdemeltük a vereséget, 2–0-ra vezettünk majd az első félidőben kiengedtünk. Az a csapat pedig amelyik ezt teszi, az így jár.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kondás Elemér:* – Az elején két elkerülhető gólt kaptunk, utána viszont jól játszottunk, és szép gólokat szerezve fordítottunk. Bemutattuk, hogy van tartása a csapatnak. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 9)

Igen, jól kezdi az idényt a kis Loki is. Csak így tovább. Holnap a Vidit a nagyoknak is be kell húzni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 9)

A Vasast kiütötte az MTK , a lilák egy mákos góllal nyertek Siófokon.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 10)

pisti72 írta:


> A Vasast kiütötte az MTK , a lilák egy mákos góllal nyertek Siófokon.


 
Három győztes meccs után hazai pályán négyet kapni nagyon gáz.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 10)

Amsterdam Tournament

Tournaments (since 1999)<TABLE class=wikitable><TBODY><TR><TH>Year</TH><TH>1st</TH><TH>2nd</TH><TH>3rd</TH><TH>4th</TH></TR><TR><TH>1999</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_Italy.svgLazio</TD><TD>Santos</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Atlético Madrid</TD></TR><TR><TH>2000</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_Spain.svgBarcelona</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Lazio</TD><TD>Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TH>2001</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_the_Netherlands.svgAjax</TD><TD>Milan</TD><TD>Valencia</TD><TD>Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TH>2002</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_the_Netherlands.svgAjax</TD><TD>Barcelona</TD><TD>Manchester United</TD><TD>Parma</TD></TR><TR><TH>2003</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_the_Netherlands.svgAjax</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>Galatasaray</TD><TD>Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TH>2004</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_the_Netherlands.svgAjax</TD><TD>River Plate</TD><TD>Panathinaikos</TD><TD>Arsenal</TD></TR><TR><TH>2005</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_England.svgArsenal</TD><TD>Porto</TD><TD>Boca Juniors</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TH>2006</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_England.svgManchester United</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>Porto</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TH>2007</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_England.svgArsenal</TD><TD>Atlético Madrid</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Lazio</TD></TR><TR><TH>2008</TH><TD>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flag_of_England.svgArsenal</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>Sevilla</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 10)

Amsterdam Tournament 2008

Table<TABLE class=wikitable style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TBODY><TR><TH width=175>Team</TH><TH width=20>Pld</TH><TH width=20>W</TH><TH width=20>D</TH><TH width=20>L</TH><TH width=20>GF</TH><TH width=20>GA</TH><TH width=20>GD</TH><TH width=20>Pts</TH></TR><TR><TD align=left>*Arsenal*</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>*8*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>*Inter Milan*</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>*5*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>*Sevilla*</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>*3*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>*Ajax*</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>*2*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Day 1<TABLE style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2008-08-08
19:00 CET</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width="24%">*Internazionale *</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">*0 – 0*</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%">*Sevilla*</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2008-08-08
21:15 CET</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width="24%">*Ajax *</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">*2 – 3*</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%">*Arsenal*</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam
Attendance: 50,000</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right>Suárez 34'
Huntelaar 36'</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top>Adebayor 66' 83'
Bendtner 74'</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

* Day 2*

<TABLE style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2008-08-09
19:00 CET</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width="24%">*Arsenal *</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">*1 – 1*</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%">*Sevilla*</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right>Vela 4'</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top>Chevantón 80'</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2008-08-09
21:15 CET</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width="24%">*Ajax *</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">*0 – 1*</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%">*Internazionale*</TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top>Adriano 5'</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Forza Interrr!!!


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Ki focizik vhol?Ha igen akkor hol?


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 11)

*Csapatok*

*Ferencváros*16 Holczer Ádám
29 Fülöp Noel
26 Dragóner Attila
82 Csiszár Zoltán
5 Szkukalek Igor
87 Fitos László
6 Lipcsei Péter
8 James Ashmore
11 Aaron Downing
10 Paul Shaw
13 Ferenczi István

*Vezetőedző: *
Bobby Davison

*Tököli KSK*1 Balázs Levente 
15 Gálhidi Gergő 
6 Vedres Zoltán 
4 Kurucsai Milán 
2 Medgyesi József 
16 Palásti Sándor 
9 Vejmola Tamás 
10 Horváth Balázs
8 Csépe István 
11 Varga László 
7 Gasparik András

*Vezetőedző: *
Gyimesi László


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 11)

*Labdarúgó NB II, 1. forduló*

<TABLE class=header style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%" target="_blank" d0005F417b12f2f119091.jpg? 17 04 db static.nso.hu http:><TBODY><TR><TD class=team>*Ferencváros*






</TD><TD class=state>Mérkőzés állása
<TABLE class=result cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=77>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD width=77>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Végeredmény

</TD><TD class=team>*Tököli KSK*






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

A mérkőzés adatai
*Nézőszám:* 12000
*Játékvezető:* Bognár T.
*Asszisztensek:* Kovács Z., Kepe

*Jegyzőkönyv*

*Gólszerző:* Shaw (10., 62.), Ferenczi (45+1., 54., 82.), Gálhidi (öngól 46.) ill. Gasparik (20. 11-esből), Csabai (75.) 
*Csere:* Fitos helyére Bartha (szünetben), Downing helyére Tóth Bence (55.) ill. Varga László helyére Kása Tibor (32.), Gálhidi helyére Mojzes (64.), Palásti helyére Csabai (71.) 
*Sárga lap:* Dragóner (58.), ill. Medgyesi (56.), Csépe (58.), Kurucsai (66.) 
*Kiállítva* Vedres (79.)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## t-kity (2008 Augusztus 12)

Loki


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 12)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Balogh János Skóciába tart2008.08.11. 19:20
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Fél évig kölcsönben szerepelne kapusunk a Hearts együttesénél.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Skóciában folytathatja pályafutását a DVSC-TEVA kapusa, Balogh János. A klubvezetés tájékoztatása szerint a játékos nagy valószínűséggel a következő fél évet kölcsönben az élvonalban szereplő Hearts csapatánál tölti. 

Balogh János már el is utazott Skóciába, két-három napon belül születik végleges döntés ügyében.

A Hearts egyébként a világ egyik legrégebb óta létező, jelenleg is élvonalbeli klubja, 1874-ben alapították. Története során négyszer nyerte meg a skót bajnokságot, s hétszer a skót FA-kupát. Az edinburgh-i gárda edzője idén nyártól László Csaba, aki korábban a Ferencvárost és a magyar futballválogatottat is irányította.


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

Nafene nem lessz kapusotok??????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Dehogynem, jobb kapusunk még nem is igen volt:

*Debrecen, augusztus 12., 15.00* Poleksic több fronton is helytáll...



​ 

Zoran Filipovic első számú kapusként számol a Debrecen légiósával, Vukasin Poleksiccsel. A Loki kapusa így akár csapattársával, Rudolf Gergellyel is szembekerülhet majd a pályán a Magyarország-Montenegró barátságos mérkőzésen.
- A magyarok elleni barátságos mérkőzés lesz az utolsó találkozónk a vébéselejtezők előtt - mondta honlapunknak Vukasin Poleksic. - A magyar válogatott jó erőkből áll, Erwin Koeman csapatának egészen kiváló a középpályája, de azért mi sem vagyunk rosszak. A magyarok utolsó két mérkőzését személyesen láttam, így akár új információkkal is szolgálhatok a szövetségi kapitányunknak. A keretünkben van egy igazi világsztár, Mirko Vucinic, aki egyébként a legjobb barátom. Nem akarok hazabeszélni, de szerintem a svéd Ibrahimovic után ő a világ legjobb csatára.
Mint ismert, válogatott elfoglaltságai mellett Poleksic a DVSC csapatában is fontos feladat előtt áll. A hajdúságiak az UEFA-kupában a svájci Young Boys-al mérkőznek majd meg csütörtökön.
- Tisztában vagyunk a Young Boys képességeivel - folytatta a montenegrói. - Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem lesz egy könnyű meccs. Ha jól értesültem, akkor a legutóbbi bajnokiján a Young Boys húszezer ember előtt lépett pályára...
(czp)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

A Svájciakkal jobb lessz vigyáznotok.Egyre jobban jön fel a focijuk.Ez a Young Boys pár éve kiesett az első ligából.Most meg UEFA kupát játszik.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!Látom mindketten formában vagytok,Pisti várhatunk valami jót a Lokitól?(Svájccal?)Szerintem jó Polex,de én Balogot kedveltem a kapuban!Üdv.mindkettőtöknek:Anikó


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

aniko45 írta:


> Sziasztok!Látom mindketten formában vagytok,Pisti várhatunk valami jót a Lokitól?(Svájccal?)Szerintem jó Polex,de én Balogot kedveltem a kapuban!Üdv.mindkettőtöknek:Anikó


 
Szia.A svájciakkal nem lessz egyszerű.De tovább kellene jutni a Lokinak.

Ritkán jössz.Mi van veled??Filozófus kolléga meg már egy hónapja nem volt.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Nyár van,kevesebbet vagyok gépközelben,illetve a fociban is uborkaszezon volt,de mostmár élénkül a dolog, biztosan gyakrabban találkozunk!......Én nagyon szurkolok a LOKI-nak, hátha összejön a dolog a svájci csapattal!Filozófus barátunk biztosan nyaral, !!Majd jön gondolom ő is!Szia,viszlát!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Szia Anikó!
Jó téged is látni még így virtuálisan is. 
Hát igen nem lesz könnyű Bernben, bár most nem megy túl jól a csapatuknak, 9-ikek a 10 csapatos bajnokságban. Eladták a kulcsembereiket ezért még nem álltak össze rendesen. Vasárnap győztek először. Új edzőt hoztak egy szerbet, a neve Petkovic. Az arcuk nagy, nagyon lenézik a Lokit és ez nekünk jó. Én egy jó eredményt várok és hogy gólt rúgunk. Egy döntetlen vagy egy 2:1 es vereség is még jó lenne.
Kimentem volna a haverokkal, de sajna most jöttem vissza szabiról és így nem mehetek a meló miatt. Biztos jó kis túra lesz a kiutazóknak 
Sebaj a visszavágót megnézem Debrecenben. Már csinosítják a stadiont, mert az UEFA ellenőrök eléggé lehúzták a múltkori bejáráskor. Kósa szerzett pénzt a felújításokra és elérte hogy megrendezhessük nálunk a visszavágót.
Hajrá LOKI és vasárnap is a Tírek ellen Nyíregyházán!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Ja és Janika , bár a mi fijunk, tudásban a nyomába sem ér Plexinek.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 13)

*Vadócz Krisztián a Primera Divisiónban *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, augusztus 13 
A holland NEC Nijmegen és a spanyol élvonalban szereplő Osasuna megegyezett a magyar válogatott labdarúgó vételárában, amely 950 ezer eurót tesz ki. A 23 éves játékos négy évre szerződött az ibériai félszigetre. 

Vadócz Krisztián az elmúlt szezonban remek teljesítményt nyújtott a NEC színeiben, 28 bajnokin 2 gólt szerzett. 
Az MLSZ értesülései szerint a nemzeti tizenegy középpályása szerdán átesett a kötelező orvosi vizsgálatokon, s mivel sikerült megegyeznie a pamplonai klub vezetőivel, aláírta szerződését, és délután már hivatalosan be is mutatták őt a szurkolóknak. 
(lel)


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Szia Pisti!Kösz. az információt,igyekszem mostmár képben lenni,remélem össze áll a csapat,s az új játékosok beváltják a hozzájuk füzött reményeket!Biztosan jó buli lett volna ha kijutsz a meccsre,no de majd legközelebb,(reméljük lesz legközelebb!)Bizony ideje lenne már egy Debrecenhez méltó stadiont létrehozni!Csatlakozom hozzád:HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Tudjátok egyébként melyik stadion az Bernben amiben a Young Boys játszik?
Igen, az amelyikben elveszítettük 54-ben a VB döntőt. Csak azóta azt már lerombolták és építettek a helyén egy csilli villi modernet.
Íme a két "szentély"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 13)

Egy hasonló átalakítás nálunk is jól jönne, mint a Wankdorf-nál (ez a neve a berni stadionnak)
:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 13)

A stadion az emlékezetes VB döntőn:


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

A Jaap Stam búcsúmeccsen Overmars olyan jó volt, hogy több holland és külfödi csapat is megkörnyékezte, hogy kezdjen ismét játszani. Végül beadta a derekát, és jövőre a deventeri Go Ahead Eagles (Eerste Divisie) játékosa lesz. Ott kezdte valaha pályafutását, és jelenleg a klub elnökségének tagja. 

ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Juventus</TH><TD class=score>4 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Artmedia</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218653100;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">7'

Camoranesi </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>3 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">26'

Del Piero </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">39'

Chiellini </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">90'

Legrottaglie </TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Sparta Praha</TH><TD class=score>1 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Panathinaikos</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218653100;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">24'

(Öngól) Kucera</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">30'

Kulic </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">60'

Simao</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

*REAL MADRID. Robinho durcás, mert nem mehet el a Chelsea-be, érkezhet viszont egy újabb holland: az Ajaxtól Klaas-Jan Huntelaar*

*Királyi, huszonöt millió eurós ajánlat a holland gólzsákért*

Újabb hollanddal gazdagodhat a Real Madrid eddig sem kicsi tulipános kontingense: Rafael van der Vaart, Arjen Robben, Royston Drenthe, Wesley Sneijder és Ruud van Nistelrooy mellé megérkezhet a közeljövőben Klaas-Jan Huntelaar is.

Úgy tűnik, az átigazolási idény vége felé csak elkel az Ajax kétszeres holland gólkirálya, Klaas-Jan Huntelaar, ugyanis – spanyol lapértesülések szerint – a Real Madrid 25 millió eurót ajánlott érte.

Huntelaart, aki a labdarúgás statisztikáival és történetével foglalkozó szervezet, az IFFHS szerint 2007-ben a világ első számú góllövője volt, egész nyáron körülzsongták a nagy európai klubok ügynökei, hiszen a Roma, a Manchester United, az Arsenal, a Milan és a Liverpool is le szerette volna őt igazolni. Klubja visszautasította a nyolcmillió eurótól induló ajánlatokat, de a spanyolokét alighanem elfogadják majd az amszterdamiak, hiszen mint korábban elárulták, 27 millió euró a támadó „kikiáltási ára”.

A játékos ügynöke, Arnold Oosterveer az fcupdate.nl holland honlapon azonnal cáfolta a hírt, „nonszensznek” tartva azt – azaz lehet valami az ügyben. 

Amikor kiderült, hogy Cristiano Ronaldo minden szándéka ellenére sem igazol a spanyol bajnokhoz, sejteni lehetett, hogy a portugál megvásárlására szánt összeget még ezen a nyáron elkölti a Real.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

1: 0 ra vezetünk Bernben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hajrá LOKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

pisti72 írta:


> 1: 0 ra vezetünk Bernben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hajrá LOKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">BSC Young Boys</TH><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.08.2008 19:30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>1. félidő - 29 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218735000;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">17'

Rudolf</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

Állítólag jók vagyunk


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

kigyenlítettek


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

pisti72 írta:


> kigyenlítettek


 
<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">BSC Young Boys</TH><TD class=score>1 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.08.2008 19:30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>1. félidő - 45+ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218735000;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">17'

(Büntető) Gergely</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">41'

Schneuwly </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Stuttgart</TH><TD class=score>2 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Győr</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.08.2008 18:30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Befejeződött</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[ var g2utime = 1218731400;// ]]></SCRIPT>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">13'

Tasci 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>2 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">33'

Marica 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">45'

Boor
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

Nem rossz redmény , de a Stuttgart Győrben is győzni fog.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

A góllövő Bőőr Zoli Debreceni születésű korábbi Loki kedvenc.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem rossz redmény , de a Stuttgart Győrben is győzni fog.


 
Én bizok a Győrben.1-0,0-0,ez mind jó nekik.De ehhez kell egy jó védelem.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

Csinálljátok a gondot magatoknak...


<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">BSC Young Boys</TH><TD class=score>2 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.08.2008 19:30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>2. félidő - 74 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218738572;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">17'

(Büntető) Gergely</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">41'

Schneuwly </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">66'

</TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

0:0-lal még nem mennek tovább.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

már 3:1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

csúnya lett a vége


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 14)

pedig szépen indult..


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Kár érte!Majd itthon szépizünk,remélem!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 15)

Nem akarok vészmadárkodni de azt hiszem ezzel de is fejeztétek a BL sorozatot.Kár érte.

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">BSC Young Boys</TH><TD class=score>4 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.08.2008 19:30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Befejeződött</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1218735000;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">17'

(Büntető) Rudolf</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">41'

Schneuwly </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">68'

Regazzoni </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>3 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">77'

Schneuwly </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">87'

Regazzoni </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Hétvégén végre kezdödik az angol bajnokság!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Itt a meccs összefoglalója:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wQNX0_LyZw
A negyedik gólnál a beadás az alapvonalon kívülről jött be.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 15)

Az 1.kapott gólban a védő és a kapus is benne volt.
A 2.kapott gólnál hová helyezkedett a kapustok??2 játékos közt hozta ki a labdát a 3-at simánn lefutotta a csatárjuk.
3.kapott gól két védő közül rúgta be.A védők csak nézték.A gólszerző játékosnak volt 2 méter tiszta helye.Még igy is kapásból rálőtte.Nyugodtan le is kezelhette volna.
4.gól.Szerintem is kint volt a labda.A birka biró ott tátotta a száját...nem hiszem el,hogy nem látta.
Viszont a Svajciak többet támadtak.Főleg a bekapott gól után.Kár,hogy igy alakult.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Igen, kaptunk 2 amatőr gólt, a negyediket elcsalták. 2:1-el még kibékültem volna.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Sokáig 2.:,1 volt,reménykedtem hogy bejön a tipped,de sajnos ez elúszott!Kösz a videót,kár hogy igy alakult!Remélem itthon azért jobb lesz!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 15)

Vasárnap este a Tírek ellen győzni kell, hogy visszadják a hitünket!
Idén busszal viszik a szurkolókat az állomástól a pályáig, hogy ne ismétlődhessen meg a rendőri attack , mint tavaly (emlékeztek ,amit belinkeltem ide)
Én azért inkább kocsival magyek.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

21 nyer? Csak hárman magyar válogatottbban a Soproni Ligából .

Erwin Koeman, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya 21 fősre szűkítette az augusztus 20-i barátságos találkozóra készülő keretét. 





A korábban számításba vett 26 jelölt közül kimaradt Dárdai Pál (sérülése miatt), valamint Koltai Tamás, Feczesin Róbert, Orosz Péter és Csizmadia Csaba. 
A szűkített keret tagjai: 
Kapusok: 
Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen) 
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC) 
Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK) 
Védők: 
Szélesi Zoltán (RC Strasbourg) 
Bodnár László (Red Bull Salzburg) 
Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht) 
Vaskó Tamás (Újpest FC) 
Lőw Zsolt (TSG 1899 Hoffenheim) 
Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion) 
Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle) 
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC Kerkrade) 
Középpályások: 
Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund) 
Gera Zoltán (Fulham FC) 
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna FC) 
Halmosi Péter (Hull City) 
Vass Ádám (Brescia) 
Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk) 
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven) 
Huszti Szabolcs (SV Hannover '96) 
Csatárok: 
Priskin Tamás (Watford FC) 
Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA) 
A magyar együttes hétfőn 18. 30-tól tart sajtónyilvános edzést a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban, a szerdai mérkőzés színhelyén.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

......este fél tízkor a Real Murcia ellen játszunk. A keret érdekessége, az A1 17 éves kapusának, Marco Bizot-nak beválogatása. Vermeer, Gentenaar és Jong Ajax 2 két kapusa sem állnak rendelkezésre, így más választása nem lehetett Van Bastennek. 







ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 16)

Jó szurkolást,jó szórakozást!Győzni kell!Hajrá Loki!







pisti72 írta:


> Vasárnap este a Tírek ellen győzni kell, hogy visszadják a hitünket!
> Idén busszal viszik a szurkolókat az állomástól a pályáig, hogy ne ismétlődhessen meg a rendőri attack , mint tavaly (emlékeztek ,amit belinkeltem ide)
> Én azért inkább kocsival magyek.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Siofok </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Vasas</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Diosgyor </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 3</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> MTK</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Fehervar </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Kecskemeti TE</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Paks </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>1 : 1</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Honved</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Zalaegerszeg </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Kaposvar</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Robbro (2008 Augusztus 17)

Hajrá LOKI!Ma este kelet Mo-i rangadó:Nyiregyháza -Debrecen!


----------



## sexter (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

sexter írta:


>


 
Minek jössz ide izetlenkedni?Itt nemkivánatos vagy.....


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

*Labdarúgó NB II, 2. forduló*

<TABLE class=header style="BACKGROUND: url(http://static.nso.hu/db/0E/29/d0005FE29643bb3196abd.jpg) no-repeat 0px 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=team>*Bőcs KSC*





</TD><TD class=state>Mérkőzés állása
<TABLE class=result cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=77>




</TD><TD>




</TD><TD width=77>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Végeredmény
</TD><TD class=team>*Ferencváros*





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Bőcs KSC*31 Hamar 
20 Szakszon 
3 Martis
4 Cséke
6 Molnár 
7 Jeney
8 Lipták
11 Irhás
14 Siróczki
10 Zsarnai
15 Bardi

Tóth László
*Ferencváros*16 Holczer
29 Fülöp
26 Dragóner
82 Csiszár
5 Szkukalek
15 Barta
6 Lipcsei
8 Ashmore
30 Tóth
10 Shaw
13 Ferenczi

Bobby Davison



*Jegyzőkönyv*

*Gólszerző:* Bardi (25.), Martis (40.) illetve Ferenczi (53.) 
*Csere:* Molnár helyett Vass (64.), Bardi helyett Gaál (66.), Zsarnai helyett Vasas (91.) illetve Skukalek helyett Dramane (46.), Barta helyett Kulcsár (46.) 
*Sárga lap:*Jeney (36.), Martis (63.), Hamar (77.) illetve Fülöp (69.) 
*Kiállítva:*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

*DAC: Pecze Károly kerül Milan Djuricic helyébe?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, augusztus 17 - 11:47 
A Corgoň Liga 5. fordulójában tegnap koraeste lejátszott Ružomberok–DAC (2:2) találkozón a dunaszerdahelyieket már nem Milan Djuricic küldte csatába. 


 Pecze annak idején komoly sikereket ért el Dunaszerdahelyen
arch.


A mérkőzés előtti órákban ugyanis a csallóköziek hatvankét esztendős vezetőedzője lemondott posztjáról. Történt ugyanis, hogy a hétközi edzésen összekülönböztek, kakaskodtak védencei. Értesüléseink szerint a rutinos mester a főkolomposokat azzal szándékozta büntetni, hogy a szombati találkozón kihagyja őket a kezdőcsapatból. Döntésével azonban nem értettek egyet a klubtulajdonosok, akik ragaszkodtak ahhoz, hogy a sárga-kékek az általuk elképzelt összeállításban lépjenek pályára. 
A nézeteltérés az edző távozásával végződött, aki volt csapatának a játékát a rózsahegyi stadion lelátójáról nézte végig. A találkozón Radványi Miklós irányította a DAC-ot, akinek a neve tartalékjátékosként került a jegyzőkönyvbe. A sajtótájékoztatón pedig az egyik segédedző, Michal Kuruc helyettesítette volt főnökét.Legfrissebb értesülésein szerint Milan Djuricic megüresedett helyére Pecze Károlyt szeretné szerződteni a DAC klubvezetése. A kiszemelt utód egykor a DAC sikerkovácsaként vált ismertté szakmai körökben, később külföldön, Magyarországon és Törökországban is tevékenykedett. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Sajnos megint nem sikerült Nyíregyen nyernünk. Benne volt még a fiúkban a csütörtöki meccs, szarok voltunk. De a hangulat fergeteges volt:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 17)

A Fradi meg hozza a tevalyi formáját? 
Mondjuk a Bőcs nem rossz kis csapat, de a Fradinak azért legalább egy x-re hoznia kellett volna.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Azért győzni kellett volna a Lokinak!(szerintem)Nehezen találnak magukra,de fő a bizalom,lesz ez még jobb is!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 17)

aniko45 írta:


> Azért győzni kellett volna a Lokinak!(szerintem)Nehezen találnak magukra,de fő a bizalom,lesz ez még jobb is!


Ha szombaton nem verjük meg itthon a lilákat kitör a parasztgyalázat !


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Nos szerintem mostmár bizonyitani kell,mert a szurkolók türelme fogyóban!!!!!!!!!De biztos menni fog!HAJRÁ LOK!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Meghalt Garamvölgyi Lajos, a Loki egykori sikeredzője. 56 éves volt.
Nyugodjon békében.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 18)

Éppen most olvastam a HAON-non!Beteg volt?


----------



## dicklips (2008 Augusztus 19)

Jan Koller még mindig nem lőtt gólt az új csapatában. Már sok meccset lejátszott, de csak helyzetig jutott


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 19)

aniko45 írta:


> Éppen most olvastam a HAON-non!Beteg volt?


Igen, gyomorrákja volt. Itt egy videó, az emlékére készült:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YI1AOs9qg7s


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 19)

Kösz a videót,megható volt látni .Rokonszenves ember volt!Nyugodjék békében!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Montenegro* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Tamas Priskin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Stevan Jovetic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Simon Vukchevic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Stevan Jovetic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## attila1206 (2008 Augusztus 20)

Még jó hogy Montenegrotól nem kaptunk ki!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon gyenge volt a magyar válogatott,hogy lesz igy feltámadás?!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Montenegro* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Priskin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Stevan Jovetic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Simon Vukchevic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Stevan Jovetic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Russia* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Netherlands* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Konstantin Zyrianov (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>78 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Robin Van Persie </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>24 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Slovakia* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Greece* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Theofanis Gekas </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>61 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Theofanis Gekas </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>82 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*England* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Czech Republic* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Wes Brown </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Joe Cole </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Milan Baros </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>22 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Marek Jankulovski </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>48 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Italy* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Austria* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Martin Stranzl (og)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Alberto Gilardino </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Emanuel Pogatetz </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>14 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Marc Janko </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>38 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 21)

1994/1995

<TABLE class=resultGrid id=CompetitionResultsDatagrid style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="COLOR: gray; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" align=left><TD>Datum </TD><TD>Thuis </TD><TD>Uit </TD><TD>Uitslag </TD><TD>Doelpunten </TD><TD>Lees Meer </TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">28-05-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Twente* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*3 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">18-05-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Feyenoord* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 5* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">14-05-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Volendam* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*4 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">10-05-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Utrecht* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*2 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">03-05-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*MVV* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 3* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">15-04-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Groningen* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*2 - 4* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">09-04-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Willem II* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*7 - 0* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">02-04-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*SC Heerenveen* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*3 - 3* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">26-03-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Twente* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">22-03-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Sparta* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*8 - 0* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">19-03-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*NEC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*5 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">12-03-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Go Ahead Eagles* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 2* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">19-02-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Dordrecht'90* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 3* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">15-02-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Roda JC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">12-02-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Feyenoord* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*4 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">05-02-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*NAC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*3 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">29-01-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Vitesse* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*2 - 3* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">22-01-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*PSV* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 0* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">13-01-95 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*RKC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">21-12-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*NEC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 2* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">18-12-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*NAC* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*2 - 2* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">04-12-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Volendam* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*2 - 2* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">27-11-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*MVV* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*3 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">20-11-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Utrecht* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 0* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">09-11-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*FC Groningen* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*3 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">06-11-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Willem II* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 4* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">26-10-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*SC Heerenveen* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*5 - 1* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">23-10-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*PSV* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*1 - 4* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ececec" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">16-10-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Go Ahead Eagles* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*4 - 0* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR><TR class=result_item style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" vAlign=top align=left><TD style="WIDTH: 100px">02-10-94 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Sparta* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 110px">*Ajax* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50px">*0 - 2* </TD><TD>
</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 70px">

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 21)

*Sparta Rotterdam 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666"></TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Harald Wapenaar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 38 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Cor Varkevisser </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ruud Knol </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000 €</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfe5"><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Krisztian Vermes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Dele Adeleye



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Kim Jaggy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Cees Toet </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jerold Promes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Maciej Wilusz </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>125.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sander van Gessel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (LM), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Edwin van Bueren </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Yuri Rose </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Arne Slot </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OM), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Kevin Strootman </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (LM), 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Karim Touzani </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Iderlindo Moreno Freire </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DA), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>175.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Floribert N´Galula </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sani Aruna Kaita



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nathan Rutjes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Erik Falkenburg </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>75.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Rydell Poepon </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Charles Dissels </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (RA), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Edouard Duplan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (RA), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Joshua John </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (RA), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Afca!Te fantasztikus vagy!Gratulálok!


----------



## doglottlo (2008 Augusztus 22)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 22)

doglottlo írta:


> sziasztok!!!


Szevasz Öcsém. Gyűjtögess szorgalmasan.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Szevasz Öcsém. Gyűjtögess szorgalmasan.


 
Jaj jaj Pisti ,és még földid is:mrgreen:

Mi van veled??


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)

Feyenoord-PSV Eindhoven

<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Timmer </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Greene </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>De Cler </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Landzaat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bahia </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bruins </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wijnaldum </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Hofs </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Van Bronckhorst </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Mols </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Biseswar </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Zonneveld </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wuytens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Johan Cruijff kupa


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Feyenoord* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Danko Lazovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>55 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Dirk Marcellis </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>66 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 23)

Szia Pisti!Hát mi volt ma a Lokival?Voltál a meccsen?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Voltam, bosszús vagyok. Nem megy valahogy úgy, ahogy kellene mostanában. Egy harmatgyenge újpestet nem tudtunk lenyomni itthon. Mi lesz így csütörtökön az uefa kupában? 
Egyébként a lilák gólja nem volt les? Néztétek a TV-ben?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Afca!
Melyik csapat vezeti a bajnokságot?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Igen a vasas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!4
Angyalföld!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Sajnos én nem láttam a Tv-ben!Csak azt látom én is hogy nem megy úgy ahogy kellene!Nem igazi most a csapat!De én még bizalmat szavazok nekik!HARÁ LOKI!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Offolok egy kicsit.
Tegnap néztem egy műsort a TV ben. Az volt benne, hogy megkérdezték a 15 év alatti fiatalokat Szlovákiában , hogy melyik kis-sebbséget utálják legjobban.
A válaszadók 38 (!)-a a magyarokat utálja a legjobban, sokkal lemaradva tőlünk a másodikok a cigányok , harmadikok a muszlimok. 
A megkérdezett fiatalok 68 %-a azt szeretné ha senki sem beszélne nyílvános helyen magyarul Szlovákiában.
Ez döbbenetes!!! Mit ártottunk mi a szlovákoknak ? Azon kívül , hogy adtunk nekik egy országot (igaz nem önszántunkból), ahol bohóckodhatnak, lehet saját államuk?
Miért tartják Magyarországot a fasizmus melegágyának küldföldön, mikor Szlovákiában 
Ficó és bandája kormányhatalmon van? Magyari za Dunaj? 
Hol van itt az igazság barátaim? Ki tesz itt rendet egyszer?
Az igaz, hogy a Csallóközben röplapokat osztogatnak a szlovák nyelv megmentése érdekében? hol élünk emberek???????????????????????


----------



## Drakulabeton86 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Forza AS Roma!!!


----------



## Drakulabeton86 (2008 Augusztus 24)

senkiházi mtk-nak megint mákja volt, szájba kellene verni az egész rohadt bandát!


----------



## Drakulabeton86 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Ma Inter-Roma szuperkupa döntő. Roma győzelem lesz!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Drakulabeton86 írta:


> senkiházi mtk-nak megint mákja volt, szájba kellene verni az egész rohadt bandát!


Ez az fiam csak így tovább!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Drakulabeton86 írta:


> Ma Inter-Roma szuperkupa döntő. Roma győzelem lesz!!!



Melyik római csapat dala a Ragazzi Avanti , ami az 56-os pesti forradalomról szól?
Erre tudod-e a választ?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-RkWtFRgr0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_L3W_l0W4I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57EdLyxQt_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1t5apEm-Xk


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Offolok egy kicsit.
> Tegnap néztem egy műsort a TV ben. Az volt benne, hogy megkérdezték a 15 év alatti fiatalokat Szlovákiában , hogy melyik kis-sebbséget utálják legjobban.
> A válaszadók 38 (!)-a a magyarokat utálja a legjobban, sokkal lemaradva tőlünk a másodikok a cigányok , harmadikok a muszlimok.
> A megkérdezett fiatalok 68 %-a azt szeretné ha senki sem beszélne nyílvános helyen magyarul Szlovákiában.
> ...


 
A Matica Slovenská..Szlovák anya,,eggyesületet kérték meg arra,hogy a csallóközben erősitse meg pozicióját.Viszont az elnökük azt mondta nincs semmi baj a Csallóközben a Magyarok és a Szlovákok közt.Azt mondta Fico és bandája foglalkozzon a saját dolgával.Ő nem akar nemzetiségi ellentéteket.
Egyébként Ficoval nem is volna baj.Az a részeges Slota Jancsi az a bujtogató.Első felesége Léváról volt.És magyar volt.Most meg más témája nincs csak a Magyarokat szidni.Egy hete volt egy kijelentése,,ha Orbán Viktor megnyeri a választásokat szinte biztos,hogy vissza fogja akarni foglani a felvidéket,,:mrgreen:ökör ez a ember.Az összes újságiró ezen nevetett.A 15 éves balfasz kisgyerekek meg felülnek neki.Ő abból és meg,hogy egy bizonyos ,,csürhe,,réteg bedől a szavainak.Fico meg abban hibázott,hogy bevette őket a koalicióba.Mecsiar is ott van.És ha módja van Slotát támadja.Hogy hogy neki nincs semmi baja a Magyarokkal??
Ez van nagyvonalakban.Csak az újságirók meg pár politikus csinállja a fesztivállt.A közéletben nincs semmi baj.Hála istennek.Nem olyan bátor emberek ezek.Amelyik kutya ugat az biz nem harap.:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Melyik római csapat dala a Ragazzi Avanti , ami az 56-os pesti forradalomról szól?
> Erre tudod-e a választ?


SS Lazio ha minden igaz


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

*Geráék meglepő győzelme az Arsenal ellen*
A Fulham Gera Zoltánnal a soraiban meglepetésre egy góllal nyert az Arsenal ellen az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 2. fordulójában.

<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------>
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 35310 (dom) -->
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>// <![CDATA[if(!window.goAdverticum){var d_b=d;var l_b=l;var d=document;if(d.getElementsByTagName('head')&&d.getElementsByTagName('head')["0"]&&!d.getElementById("gdloader")){var l=d.createElement("script");l.type="text/javascript";l.id="g2dloader";l.src='http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/g2dloader.js?'+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000);d.getElementsByTagName('head')["0"].appendChild(l);}d=d_b;l=l_b;}if(!window.goAdverticumZones)window.goAdverticumZones=new Array();window.goAdverticumZones[window.goAdverticumZones.length]=[35310,{displayOptions:{mode:'dom'}}];if(window.goAdverticum){window.goAdverticum.processZoneData();}// ]]></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
<!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek start ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek end ------><!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------>A magyar válogatott középpályás végigjátszotta a találkozót.

Premier League, 2. forduló:
Fulham-Arsenal 1-0 (1-0)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

Van Bommel leütötte Hajnalt, Dortmund-Bayern 1-1 
2008.08.23. 16:30 - focitipp 
*A német Bundesliga második fordulójának rangadóján Mark van Bommel odaütött Hajnal Tamásnak, amiért piros lapot kapott. *

<!-- BILLBOARD ad :: begin --><!--*hirdetés*

--><SCRIPT src="./jscripts/banner.php?zona=40544" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord=68161097"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><NOSCRIPT> 

 </NOSCRIPT>
<!-- billboard ad :: end -->Hajnalék az első körben 3-2-re győztek Leverkusenben, így a Bayern elleni rangadóra természetesen telt ház, több mint 80 ezer előtt került sor. A sárga-feketék már a 9. percben megszerezték a vezetést a bajnoki címvédő ellen, Blaszczykovski a 16-osról jobb külsővel óriási gólt lőtt: 1-0.

A hazaiaknál pályára lépett a Hamburgból igazolt Mohamed Zidan, míg a Bayern kezdőcsapatában helyet kapott a sérülése után visszatérő Luca Toni, a Bundesliga tavalyi gólkirálya. De az első félidőben ő is kevés volt a fegyelmezetten futballozó Dortmund ellen, ráadásul a bajorok a félidő közepén emberhátrányba kerültek: Mark van Bommel leütötte a mellette elrobogó Hajnal Tamást, amiért Herbert Fandel játékvezető kiállította a holland középpályást.

A második félidőben ott folytatták a csapatok, ahol az elsőben abbahagyták: a Bayern ívelésekkel próbálkozott, a Dortmund pedig lendületesebb, de pontatlanabb volt ellenfelénél: a 62. percben egy szöglet után Kringe lőtt három méterről, de a gólvonalon álló Schweinsteiger bevetődve mentett.

A 10 emberrel játszó Bayern egyenlítő gólját két cserejátékos hozta össze, Kroos szöglete után Lúcio csúsztatta meg a labdát, Borowskinak pedig még arra is maradt ideje az ötösön belül, hogy levegye a labdát, majd ballal a hálóba lőtt: 1-1.

A Bayern két kör után még nyeretlen - a Dortmund pedig veretlen a Bundesligában.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD width=10></IMG></TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>



</IMG>
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad2.netforum.hu/view.php?zone=168" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=420>



</IMG>
<SCRIPT language=javscript src="http://www.sportforum.hu/statisztika.php?portalid=2&cikkid=79382"></SCRIPT><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Szentes: mindig győzelemre törünk </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



</IMG>
Alakulófélben van az Újpest 
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>



</IMG>
Ma, 09:52, Forrás: www.ujpestfc.hu 
<TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" align=middle><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad2.netforum.hu/view.php?zone=0" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">



</IMG>
A Debrecen odahaza 1-1-re végzett az Újpesttel az NB I 5. fordulójának szombati meccsén.



</IMG>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Az Újpest edzője, Szentes Lázár reális eredménynek tartja a döntetlent. 

"Nem rossz számunkra ez az eredmény, már csak azért sem, mert idegenbeli rangadón szereztünk pontot, a Debrecen pedig elveszített kettőt - mondta Szentes. - Az első félidei játékunkkal voltam jobban elégedett, a második játékrészben többet hibáztunk. Csapatunk egyelőre alakulófélben van, bízom benne, hogy a Kecskemét ellen tovább gyűjtjük a pontokat. Az biztos, hogy akár otthon, akár idegenben fogunk játszani idén, mindig a győzelemre törünk. A csapat stílusa, hozzáállása nem fog változni, ezzel ma sem volt probléma."
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Melyik csapat vezeti a bajnokságot?


 
Hát a VASAS:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Láttad micsoda gól született a meccsen???Az év gólja lessz


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

A De Telegraaf azt jelenti, hogy Vito Wormgoort azért küldtük el, mert bevallotta, az öltözőben pénzt lopott Manucharyantól.

ajaxhirek.nl

Ilyen fizetések mellett lopnak a játékosok????


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

*Hull City 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Boaz Myhill </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matt Duke </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Anthony Warner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mark Oxley </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tom Woodhead </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nathan Doyle </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (RV), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Andy Dawson </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.200.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Wayne Brown </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Michael Turner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Bernard Mendy </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sam Ricketts </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matt Plummer </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Anthony Gardner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>900.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>




</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ian Ashbee </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM)

, 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Craig Fagan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ROM), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nick Barmby </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (AV), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>450.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Geovanni </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OM), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Bryan Hughes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ryan France </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ROM), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Richard Garcia </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (AR), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.700.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Péter Halmosi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (LOM), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">John Welsh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">George Boateng </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Dean Marney </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ROM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Will Atkinson </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">James Bennett </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Dean Windass </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 39 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Caleb Folan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Marlon King </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nicky Featherstone </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

*FC Liverpool 
*






<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Diego </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Pepe Reina </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>15.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Charles Itandje </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Andrea Dossena </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AL), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>8.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Steve Finnan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sami Hyypiä </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Daniel Agger </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>10.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Fábio Aurélio </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Álvaro Arbeloa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (RV), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>8.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Emiliano Insúa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jamie Carragher </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>18.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Philipp Degen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (RV), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Stephen Darby </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (RV), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Martin Kelly </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Martin Skrtel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>12.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Steven Gerrard </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM)

, 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>45.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Xabi Alonso </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>20.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Yossi Benayoun </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (AV), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>8.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jermaine Pennant </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ROM), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>8.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Javier Mascherano </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>24.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lucas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jay Spearing </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Damien Plessis </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Robbie Keane </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>21.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Fernando Torres </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>40.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Andrey Voronin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Dirk Kuyt </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>12.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ryan Babel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>13.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David N'Gog </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Krisztián Németh </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nabil El Zhar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

*Bolton Wanderers 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Adam Bogdan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ian Walker </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 36 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jussi Jääskeläinen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ali Al Habsi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nicky Hunt </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (RV), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.800.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>




</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jlloyd Samuel </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Gary Cahill </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ricardo Wayne Gardner </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AL), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Gretar Steinsson </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Danny Shittu </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jaroslaw Fojut </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Andrew O´Brien </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Kevin Nolan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (RM)

, 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>6.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Fabrice Muamba </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>5.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>




</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matthew Taylor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (LM), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>4.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Joey O'Brien </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DA), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Riga Mustapha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Gavin McCann </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Blerim Dzemaili </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DA), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tamir Cohen </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Johan Elmander </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>10.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Kevin Davies </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (OA), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>3.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Heidar Helguson </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ricardo Vaz Té </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (AS), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zoltan Harsanyi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>200.000 €</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

*DAC Dunajska Streda 
*







<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Novota </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Aleksandar Saric </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>75.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Michal Minar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tomas Gerich </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zoltan Vasas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Clovis Guy Adiaba Bondoa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mirko Plantic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>170.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Csaba Regedei </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Marcin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Youssef Moughfire </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>225.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Atilla Pinte </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 37 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Peter Hoferica </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lukas Zapotoka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Martin Diolong Abena </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jean Paul Ntsogo Boya </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matej Kovac </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Rolf Martin Landerl </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mate Dragicevic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>315.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Leonard Kweuke </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Igen , minden kérdésemre helyesen válaszoltál!
Nyertél egy hangszórót


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Igen , minden kérdésemre helyesen válaszoltál!
> Nyertél egy hangszórót


 
De nekem zokni kellene mert kilyukadt.Az asszonynak protkó a gyereknek bicikli.:mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 24)

afca írta:


> De nekem zokni kellene mert kilyukadt.Az asszonynak protkó a gyereknek bicikli.:mrgreen:


Jó, de ez nem az a műsor, hanem a Vágóé


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 25)

V. liga, dél

Nádszeg–Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 5:0 (2:0), g.: 29., 54. (11-esből) Ivicze, 32. Csillag, 49. Tánczos, 82. Berényi; 

A bajnokság állása: 
1. Dióspatony 4 3 1 0 10:4 10 
2.Illésháza 4 3 1 0 10:4 10 
3. Vásárút 4 2 1 1 11:5 7 
4. Nádszeg 4 2 1 1 10:5 7 
5. Nyékvárkony 4 2 1 1 11:7 7 
6. Tallós 4 2 1 1 9:5 7 
7. Nagymegyer 4 2 1 1 6:4 7 
8. Vága 4 2 0 2 10:11 6 
9. Feketenyék 4 1 1 2 7:9 4 
10. Vágfarkasd 4 1 1 2 4:6 4 
11. Močenok 4 1 1 2 4:6 4 
12. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 4 1 1 2 4:8 4 
13. Csallóközkürt 4 1 1 2 5:10 4 
14. Vágsellye B 4 0 3 1 6:10 3 
15. Balony 4 0 2 2 6:15 2 
16. Nagyfödémes 4 0 1 3 6:10 1


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 26)

*Másodszor is Ferenczi-fesztivál az Albert-stadionban: mesternégyes!*

A Ferencváros 6–1-re kiütötte a Békéscsabát az NB II Keleti csoport harmadik fordulójának záró mérkőzésén. A vendégcsapat két fölösleges kiállítással segítette a zöld-fehéreket. Akárcsak a Tököl ellen az első fordulóban, ezúttal is gálázott a Fradi.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6230, 330X247_NSO_NEMZETI_BAJNOKSÁG_CIKK --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6230&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6230&ord=3134599" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Fotó: Németh Ferenc
Ferenczi István (jobbra): három meccs, nyolc gól!



Ahogy várható volt, úgy történt. A Ferencváros a Bőcs elleni vereség után hazai pályán nekirontott a Békéscsabának, és egy félidő alatt el is döntötte a három pont sorsát.

Igaz, ahhoz, hogy ez ilyen könnyedén történjen, kellett Máthé Gábor hatalmas butasága is. A békéscsabai kapus teljesen feleslegesen rohant ki a büntetőterületen kívülre, és állíttatta ki magát. (A kapus a mérkőzést közvetítő Sport-televíziónak úgy nyilatkozott, hogy nem volt ideges a mérkőzés előtt, csak egészséges drukk volt benne. Elismerte a hibáját, ám szerinte a játékvezetőnek mérlegelnie kellett volna.)

Ezután a Ferencváros hatalmas fölényben játszott, ám támadóik sokáig képtelenek voltak ütemben elindulni. Aztán a 21. percben Tóth Bence jó pillanatban indult, és gólt rúgatott Ferenczi Istvánnal.

Ezzel megkezdődött a Ferenczi-fesztivál. Az idény kezdete előtt a Barnsleytól érkező csatár a tizenhatoson belülre érve nem tudott nem gólt rúgni… Előbb egy Lipcsei-szöglet pattant be róla, majd Shaw adott hasonló gólpasszt, mint Tóth Bence (3–0).

A második félidő eleji újabb – már negyedik – Ferenczi-találat gálává emelte a mérkőzést. A Fradi szinte úgy lőtt gólt, ahogy akart. Shaw csak önmagát okolhatta a meccs végén, hogy nem lőtt szintén mesternégyest.

A békéscsabaiaknak pedig el kell gondolkozniuk, hogy nem jelent-e túl nagy előnyt a Ferencváros ellen , ha olyan hibákat követnek el, mint Okos, aki bejött, és nevéhez nem éppen méltó módon, pillanatok alatt kiállítatta magát…

A Ferencvárosnak – ha fel akar jutni –, idegenben is hasonló formát kell mutatni, és akkor biztosan nem kell számolgatni…

Nem úgy, mint ezen a mérkőzésen! 6–1 lett a vége...

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Helyszín:* Albert Flórián Stadion</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Nézőszám:* 4500</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Játékvezető:* Takács J.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Asszisztensek:* L. Tóth L., Márton</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A KEZDŐCSAPATOK*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Ferencváros*</TD><TD>*Békéscsaba*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16 Holczer Ádám</TD><TD>1 Máthé Gábor</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>39 Rafa Wolfe</TD><TD>19 Szenti Zoltán</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>26 Dragóner Attila</TD><TD>5 Brlázs Gábor</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>82 Csiszár Zoltán</TD><TD>15 Rubus Tamás</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5 Szkukalek Igor</TD><TD>22 Horváth Tamás</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>87 Fitos László</TD><TD>18 Szeverényi Péter</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6 Lipcsei Péter</TD><TD>24 Ködöböcz Csaba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8 James Ashmore</TD><TD>6 Závoda Gábor</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>30 Tóth Bence</TD><TD>9 Kovács Dániel</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>10 Paul Shaw</TD><TD>4 Bakró Géza</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>13 Ferenczi István</TD><TD>10 Pozsár Gábor</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Vezetőedző*:</TD><TD>*Vezetőedző*:</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Bobby Davison</TD><TD>Kiss János</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző*: Ferenczi (21., 28., 39., 47.), Dragóner (62.), Shaw (85.), ill. Pozsár (77.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Csere*: Lipcsei h. Abdi (77.), ill. Závoda h. Schvarcz (9.), Ködöböcz h. Okos (58.), Szeverényi h. Borbély B. (81.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Sárga lap*: Shaw (16.), Wolfe (18.), Tóth B. (45.), ill. Szenti (13.), Okos (62.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kiállítva*: Máthé (7.), Okos (66.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 26)

*Rendőrök mentették ki Buzsáky Ákost a Plymouth szurkolói közül*

Buzsáky Ákost igencsak kellemetlen élmények érték, amikor augusztus 16-án ellátogatott volt csapata, a Plymouth Reading elleni mérkőzésére – Plymouth néhány szurkolója ugyanis a közöttük helyet foglaló magyar válogatott középpályást a mérkőzés második félidejében üvegekkel dobálták, és ócsárolták, amiért távozott a csapattól.
Buzsáky 10 napja úgy döntött, hogy a helyszínen szurkol volt csapatának, a Reading ellen játszó Plymouth Argyle-nek, így Londonból a meccsnek otthonadó Readingbe utazott, ahol 2000 vendégszurkolóval együtt kezdte nézni a mérkőzést.

Buzsáky még tavaly októberben, a Plymouth játékosaként kijelentette, hogy nem újítja meg a szerződését, és néhány nappal később már a Queens Park Rangersnél szerepelt kölcsönben, majd a Flavio Briatore és Bernie Ecclestone által tulajdonolt csapat januárban fél millió fontért végleg megvásárolta őt.

A némileg ellentmondásos átigazolás ellenére, a Plymouth szurkolói között továbbra is nagy tiszteletnek örvend a magyar középpályás – van azonban egy tucat drukker, akik nem tudtak megbocsátani Buzsákynak, amiért elhagyta a „zarándokokat.”

A Madejski-stadion vendégszektorában helyet foglaló Buzsáky a mérkőzés első félidejében mindenféle atrocitás nélkül figyelte a meccset, beszélgetett a drukkerekkel, aláírásokat osztott, és készséggel állt oda a közös fényképekhez.

A balhé a második félidőben robbant ki, miután a félidőben a büfénél sorban álló játékost több plymouthi ultra „megtalálta”, és híre ment a kemény fiúk körében, hogy Buzsáky velük egy szektorból nézi a meccset.

A readingi pálya biztonsági szolgálata és a helyi rendőrség azután avatkozott közbe, hogy Buzsákyt – aki gyerekek mellett foglalt helyet a lelátón – megdobták egy ásványvizes üveggel. A lelátóra ekkor érkeztek meg a rendfenntartók és kivezették a játékost a szektorból – a hivatalos indoklás szerint azért, hogy testi épségét biztosítsák.

A helyi rendőrség mindenesetre kivizsgálja az ügyet, és igyekszik megelőzni a hasonló esetek előfordulását a jövőben. 

Buzsáky az esetet követően nem akart nyilatkozni, a magyar középpályást Angliában képviselő Sam Stapleton azonban elmondta, a válogatott játékos mihamarabb szeretné túl tenni magát a történteken, és az biztos, hogy nemhogy a Plymouth, de egyetlen más csapat meccseire sem látogat ki.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 28)

Werner Lorant lesz a DAC új vezetőedzője<!-- /#content-header -->

A minap lemondott horvát Milan Djuricic megüresedett posztjára az 59 esztendős német Werner Lorant kerül. 


 Archív felvétel
Werner Lorant


Értesüléseink szerint a „világcsavargónak" is titulált szakember augusztus 28-án érkezik Dunaszerdahelyre, ahol előbb aláírja a szerződést a klubtulajdonosokkal, akik ezt követően sajtótájékoztatón mutatják be a trénert az újságíróknak. Lorant hazájában, Törökországban (Fenerbachce), Cipruson (Apoel Nikózia), Kínában és a Kóreai Köztársaságban is edzősködött. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Elbúcsúztunk a nemzetközi porondtól:
Loki -Young Boys 2:3 (7:3)
A Győr is leszerepelt otthon.

Hát evvan....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Afca, az új edzőtök olyan, mint aki pont most fogta meg a 220-as drótot


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, az új edzőtök olyan, mint aki pont most fogta meg a 220-as drótot


Én nem sokat nézek ki belőle.Sehol nem alkotott maradandót.


----------



## imre914 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Na aranycsapat volt és szerintem még lesz is !(csak pozitivan)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

*Group:1*
Milan-Zurigo
Timisoara-Partizan
Hertha Berlino-Saint Patrick
Banik Ostrava-Spartak Mosca
Metalis Kharkiv-Besiktas
*Group:2*
Portsmouth-Vitoria Setubal
Kayserispor-Paris Saint Germain
Siviglia-Salisburgo
Wolfsburg-Rapid Bucarest
Sampdoria-Fbk Kaunas
*Group:3*
Maritimo–Valencia
Dinamo Zagabria-Sparta Praga
Manchester City-Omonia Nicosia
Young Boys-Bruges
Nancy-Motherwell
*
Group:4*
Everton-Standard Liegi
Napoli-Benfica
Bellinzona-Galatasaray
NEC-Dinamo Bucarest
Racing Santander-Honka
*Group:5*
Apoel-Schalke 04
Litez-Aston Villa
Austria Vienna-Lech Poznan
Vitoria-Heerenveen
Brann-Deportivo La Coruna
*
Group:6*
Slavia Praga-Vaslui
Slavan K.-Cska Mosca
Broendy-Rosenborg
Cherno More-Stoccarda
Rennes-Twente
*Group:7*
Ajax-Borac
Totthenam-Wisla Cracovia
Fc Copenaghen-Fc Mosca
Wizla Cracovia-Levski Sofia
Borussia Dortmund-Udinese
*Group:8*
Braga-Artmedia
Feyernoord-Kalmar
Amburgo-Unirea
Hapoel Tel Aviv-Saint Etienne
Nordsjaelland-Olympiacos


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Herceg András (Loki klubmenedzser):
_"A DVSC-nek az év ezen időszaka minden évben problémás. Mindig hullámvölgy, rossz hangulat jellemzi a csapatot, amikor a nemzetközi kupából kiesik. Ilyenkor nehézségekkel küszködünk, most is itt tartunk."
_Senki nem mondta nekik, hogy essenek ki. Győztek volna 3:0 ra rögtön fasza lett volna a hangulatz egész tavaszig.

Ezzel minden nemzetközi pontunk odalett, amit pár éve gyűjtöttünk, amikor mégértük a tavaszt az UEFA kupában. Jövőre -ha indulunk- első körben már kiemeltek sem leszünk. Ráadasul azt rebesgetik Mo csak 2 nemzetközi induló helyet fog kapni. A bajnok a BL ben a kupagyőztes az UEFA kupa első körében indul nem keemeltként.
Itt tartunk sajna.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)

Valahogy nagyon leült nálatok a foci.El nem tudom képzelni mi a baj,de a szinvonal siralmas.Utoljára 95-ben a Fradi alkotott maradandót.Azóta semmi.És érdekesmód egyre több a Magyar játékos Holland,Angol,Német csapatoknál.Otthon miért nem megy a foci???


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 29)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Most is van magyar (érdekeltségű) csapat a BL főtáblán, a Kolozsvári Vasutas, tulajdonosa Pászkány Árpád, de ők nem a Soprni Ligában edződnek.
Gondolhatod Romániában mennyien gáncsolták őket, hogy ne legyenek ott, ahol most vannak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Ez sem igaz, mert a Loki megérte a 2004-2005 UEFA tavaszt, 2005 ben kivertük a Hajduk Splitet a BL-ből, ami után a Manchester United nyomott ki minket. Azóta, igazad van egy nagy semmi....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Tudod mi a baj? Sokan élnek belőle és nagyon kevesen érte.
Tömören ennyi.


----------



## ^^Avril^^ (2008 Augusztus 29)

Hajrá Loki!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Hát éppen ezért nem megy!A jókat rögtön eladják!Aztán kezdődik előlről a csapatépités!(szerintem)





afca írta:


> Valahogy nagyon leült nálatok a foci.El nem tudom képzelni mi a baj,de a szinvonal siralmas.Utoljára 95-ben a Fradi alkotott maradandót.Azóta semmi.És érdekesmód egyre több a Magyar játékos Holland,Angol,Német csapatoknál.Otthon miért nem megy a foci???


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 29)

De azért Supka csapata jól odatett az MTK-nak!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Itt az összefoglaló:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qJJZEV-x97M


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát éppen ezért nem megy!A jókat rögtön eladják!Aztán kezdődik előlről a csapatépités!(szerintem)



Erről van szó. Hozzánk a játékosok csak azért jönnek, mert előszobája lehetünk egy európai középcsapatnak. Csak azok hajtanak a csapatban (és addig) amíg a külföldi szerződés össze nem jön. A többi, akinek reménye sincs elszerződni jól elvan a fizuját úgyis megkapja rendesen minden hónapban. A tulajunk úgy gondolkodik , hogy hiába tol bele a csapatba még egy pár milliárdot, nincs semmi garancia arra, hogy a nemzetközi porondon elérjünk valamit, arra meg a mostani állapot tökéletesen elegendő, hogy a hazai posványban ellegyünk. Ezért úgy alakítja a játékosbizniszt, hogy abból minél több lóvét tudjon kivenni. Végülis ez megérthető , ez egy pénzügyi vállalkozás, nem pénztemető. Csak sajnos azt a kevés szurkolót, aki még meccsre jár Mo-on, szarja le mindenki nagy ívben, mert ebben az egész történetben ő az aki rosszul jár, mert megnézheti, hogy mit kapott a pénzéért.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Tegnap eltemették Garát:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Afca ! Jó az új stadionos topikod


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca ! Jó az új stadionos topikod


Köszi.Remélem beindul


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Augusztus 30)

Én is igy látom!Minden a pénzről szól,minden üzlet!Önmagáért a sportért ,a játék szépségéért ,csak a balgák lelkesednek,(sajnos)!Én sokszor eldöntöm hogy nem foglalkozom vele,de ha látok egy kis reményt a megujulásra,megint csak szurkolok nekik!Remélem holnap a Siófokkal jót játszunk!Üdv.[




quote=pisti72;1030900]Erről van szó. Hozzánk a játékosok csak azért jönnek, mert előszobája lehetünk egy európai középcsapatnak. Csak azok hajtanak a csapatban (és addig) amíg a külföldi szerződés össze nem jön. A többi, akinek reménye sincs elszerződni jól elvan a fizuját úgyis megkapja rendesen minden hónapban. A tulajunk úgy gondolkodik , hogy hiába tol bele a csapatba még egy pár milliárdot, nincs semmi garancia arra, hogy a nemzetközi porondon elérjünk valamit, arra meg a mostani állapot tökéletesen elegendő, hogy a hazai posványban ellegyünk. Ezért úgy alakítja a játékosbizniszt, hogy abból minél több lóvét tudjon kivenni. Végülis ez megérthető , ez egy pénzügyi vállalkozás, nem pénztemető. Csak sajnos azt a kevés szurkolót, aki még meccsre jár Mo-on, szarja le mindenki nagy ívben, mert ebben az egész történetben ő az aki rosszul jár, mert megnézheti, hogy mit kapott a pénzéért.[/quote]


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Afca!
Remélem azért ide is benézel néha


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Közben 2:0 ra vezet a Loki Siófokon. (I. félidő)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Remélem azért ide is benézel néha


 
Itt vagyok

Részeredmény:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Siofok* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>





Leandro </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Peter Biro </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>33 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

Ehhez mit szóllsz??Igy kell kezdeni a szezont.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Willem II* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Frank Demouge </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>47 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Maikel Aerts </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Miralem Sulejmani </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>23 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

333. percben nem lesz gól, az bizti


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

afca írta:


> Ehhez mit szóllsz??Igy kell kezdeni a szezont.
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Willem II* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Ajax* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*2* </td><td>
> ...



Már olvastam ,de nem akartam megemlíteni, mert nem akartalakm idegesíteni vele.
Nembaj majd belejönnek. Sulejmani jó igazolásnak tűnik.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Már olvastam ,de nem akartam megemlíteni, mert nem akartalakm idegesíteni vele.
> Nembaj majd belejönnek. Sulejmani jó igazolásnak tűnik.


 
Azt hittem szivrohamot kapok.Minden évben azt mondják most megvan a bajnokcsapat.van Basten igért fűt fát,eredmény meg nincs.Pedig azt mondta kész a csapat.Hát Tilburgba kész volt


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Túl kemény volt az alapozás, még nem sikerült regenerálódni.
Egyébként a PSV is megszenvedett tavaly Tilburgban.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

Szegény Dzsudzsinak sem indul valami jól a szezon. Úgy néz ki az öreg Huub-nál nem áll túl jól a szénája.


----------



## ferto (2008 Augusztus 31)

nincs is aranycsapat


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

ferto írta:


> nincs is aranycsapat


Nem a te polgármestered volt Dubcsek a Sláger rádióból?
Ahoj Dubcsek!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Augusztus 31)

ferto írta:


> nincs is aranycsapat



Melyik zenét akarod, elküldöm e-mailben, haver.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 31)

ferto írta:


> nincs is aranycsapat


Micsoda megállapitás.Gondolom évek teltek el mire rájöttél.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Szegény Dzsudzsinak sem indul valami jól a szezon. Úgy néz ki az öreg Huub-nál nem áll túl jól a szénája.


 
De abban a 12 percben voltak jó megmozdulásai,hátha érik az a széna!:-D


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

A lilák majdnem megégtek Vecsésen a kupában. A 120. percben lőtt góllal egyenlítettek, majd a büntipárbajban a vecsés egyet hibázott.
Nembaj majd mi elintézzük őket, ha összehoz minket a sors (úgy, mint tavaly)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

*Vecsés, szeptember 3., 18.32* Nem érdemelt kiesést a jól küzdő hazai csapat. 

Ahogy mondani szokás, ez a meccs nem kerül be az Újpest legendás találkozóinak gyűjteményébe... Szentes Lázár a legerősebb csapatát küldte pályára, de ez a tizenegy sem tudott mit kezdeni azzal a Vecséssel, amely az NB II Keleti csoportjában bizony nem számít a legerősebb csapatok közé. Olyannyira nem tudott mit kezdeni, hogy az első félidőben a hazaiak kontrái meglehetősen veszélyesek voltak, míg az Újpest jobbára távoli lövésekből veszélyeztetett.
A második félidőt elszántan kezdték a lilák, talán túl elszántan is: Cutuk negyedóra leteltével piros lapot kapott, miután belerúgott Dévaiba. Ettől kezdve az Újpest mezőnyfölénye is elillant, és teljesen kiegyenlített mérkőzést láthattunk. Elkerülhetetlennek tűnt a hosszabbítás, és ennek megfelelően jött is.
Ott pedig a pokol szélére került az Újpest: Lukács góljával egészen a 120. percig vezetett a jól védekező, okosan futballozó Vecsés. Akkor azonban jött Simon, és az utolsó negyedóra egyetlen valamirevaló helyzetét gólra váltotta, megmentve csapatát a sokadik kínos kupabúcsújától. A tizenegyeseket, nem meglepő módon, a megkönnyebbült újpestiek rúgták jobban, és ők jutottak a következő körbe, noha - halkan mondjuk - a Vecsés talán jobban megérdemelte volna a sikert...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

A fekete sereg 
A fradi keretében 3 fehér bőrű játékos volt.

Gyenge találkozót játszott egymással a Szigetszentmiklós és a Ferencváros. A vendégek B-csapatukkal álltak ki NB III-as ellenfelük ellen, és beigazolódott a szurkolók azon félelme, hogy ez a főleg légiósokból álló együttes nem biztos, hogy elég erős lesz az SZTK ellen (a zöldeknél az első félidőben egyébként csak 3 nem színes bőrű mezőnyjátékos volt a pályán: Fülöp, Baranyai és Bartha). 
Bár Abdi góljával még a Fradi szerzett vezetést, roppant gyenge és ötlettelen játéka láttán a második félidőre felbátorodott a hazai csapat. Holczer nagy hibáját a félidő derekán Patakfalvi góllal büntette, és bár még lett volna 25 perce a vezető gól megszerzésére a Fradinak, nem tudott eredményes lenni a "fekete sereg". 
A hosszabbításban is az addig látott gyenge és ötlettelen futballt mutatta az FTC, és ami igazán meglepő volt, hogy még erőnlétileg sem tudtak az alacsonyabb osztályú ellenfél fölé nőni. Bár többet birtokolták a labdát, nagy gólhelyzetet nem tudtak kialakítani. 
Végül tizenegyesek döntöttek a találkozón, ahol elfáradtak a hazaiak, akik végül 3 büntetőt is kihagytak (vagy Holczer tett jóvá bakiját), így továbbjutott az FTC.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Szigetszentmiklós–FTC 
0–0

*tizenegyesekkel 2–3* 
És ezek akarnak NBI-et játszani??????


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)

Az Ajax nyári forgalama.

Jöttek.Dario Cvitanich (Banfield)
Miralem Sulejmani (SC Heerenveen)
Ismail Aissati (PSV)
Oleguer Presas Renom (FC Barcelona)
Evander Sno (Celtic)
Kenneth Vermeer (Willem II)
Darko Bodul (SC Heerenveen)
Eyong Enoh (Ajax Cape Town)

Mentek:Albert Luque (Málaga)
George Ogararu (Steaua Boekarest)
Nicolae Mitea (Dinamo Boekarest)
Kenneth Perez (FC Twente)
Donovan Slijngard (Sparta Rotterdam)
Michael Krohn-Dehli (Brondby)
Jurgen Colin (Sporting Gijon) 
John Heitinga (Atletico Madrid)
Edgar Davids (aflopend contract)
Samuel Kuffour (aflopend contract)
Ismael Urzaiz (gestopt)
Erik Heijblok (De Graafschap)
Rydell Poepon (Sparta Rotterdam)
Marco van Duin (HFC Haarlem)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

afca írta:


> Szigetszentmiklós–FTC
> 0–0
> 
> *tizenegyesekkel 2–3*
> És ezek akarnak NBI-et játszani??????




Nem, jövőre már a BL csoportkörben!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Szerintem Sulejmani és Asiati igazi erősítést jelent.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

Ezt kapd ki:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 3)

*Budapest, szeptember 3., 20.46* A szövetségi kapitány alaposan feltérképezte Tomassonékat.



​ 

Bár mindig is akadtak pengés játékosok a dán válogatottban - ki ne ismerné a világklasszis Laudrup-fivéreket, vagy az aktív futballisták közül Jon Dahl Tomassont -, a keret többségét inkább a jó fizikumú, brusztolós labdarúgók alkották. Mint minden játékstílusnak, úgy a skandinávok sok futásra, párharcok kierőszakolására épülő futballjának is megvan az ellenszere, és Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány szerint mi rendelkezünk is vele.
- A dán csapat elsősorban a levegőben nagyon veszélyes, erre fokozottan fel kell készülnünk - kezdte a holland mester. - Szombati ellenfelünk keretét fizikálisan meglehetősen jól felkészített, harcos játékosok alkotják, ám ismerjük a gyenge pontjaikat is. A spanyoloktól hazai pályán, barátságos mérkőzésen kikaptak ugyan 3-0-ra, de ebből nem szabad kiindulnunk, az ellenfél ugyanis - ki ne tudná - az Európa-bajnok volt, tele világklasszis játékosokkal.


Caak szombat estére nehogy azt mondjuk, hogy nem volt gyenge pontjuk.


----------



## enemy squad (2008 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!

Úgy gondolom, hogy szombat este ismét elmondjuk, hogy nem volt gyenge pontjuk... Legalábbis mi nem fogjuk megtalálni. Sajnos a fejétől bűzlik a hal, s amig a magyar footballt olyanok irányítják, akik semmi mást nem akarnak, mint pénzt kivenni anélkül, hogy előtte invesztáltak volna bele, addig nem lehet profi fociról beszélni, s addig örüljünk, ha az 50. hely környékén jegyzik még a focinkat... Sajnos sikerült olyan edzőt idehoznunk a válogatott élére, aki labdarúgóként sem volt a top, s edzőként sem alkotott még maradandót. Nem tudom, hogy miért rá esett a választás, de nem volt jó döntés. Persze kicsúszhat jó eredmény, de szombaton nagy az esélye, hogy fizikailag felőrölnek bennünket a dánok. Dárdai Pali azt mondta, hogy a portugálok mögött befuthatunk 2. helyre a csoportban. Szerintem reálisan a 3-4. hely valamelyikét célozhatjuk meg.
Azért várom a csodát...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Azt hiszem kedves "enemy", nem vagy egyedűl a csodavárásban!


----------



## Tarkarra (2008 Szeptember 5)

Az én véleményem szerint a mai fociban nem a technikai képesség a kérdés - jól képzettek a magyar focisták - sztem a kishitűség és a fej (gondolkodás) a gond.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)

Tarkarra írta:


> Az én véleményem szerint a mai fociban nem a technikai képesség a kérdés - jól képzettek a magyar focisták - sztem a kishitűség és a fej (gondolkodás) a gond.


Miben merül ki a jó képesség???A 60.percben köpni nyelni nem tudnak.Nincs kondi a 90 percre.Ennyit a jól képzeltségről.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)

*Koeman ígéri: Ott leszünk a vébén!*








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------Miért nem tudom én ezt elhinni??????Mi a picsát látnak Torghellében????Életében nem tudott focizni.A foci szégyene.Hát én nem nézem meg a meccset.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 6)

afca írta:


> *Koeman ígéri: Ott leszünk a vébén!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"A második félidőre aztán megérkezett Torghelle Sándor is, aki hatalmas elánnal vetette bele magát a küzdelembe. De rajta kívül senki sem hajtott különösebben, mindkét oldalon egyformán gondolkodtak a labdarúgók: csak ne kapjunk gólt!"

Nem rajta múlt, hogy nem nyertünk. Husztinak be kellet volna lőnie azt a ziccert, akkor most nem így állna a szánk. Szerintem győzelmet érdemeltünk volna, ma jobbak voltunk a dánoknál. Nem baj az ix is jó.
Mit szóltok a svédekhez? Az albánok ellen szerintem nekünk se fog menni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Dzsudzsi ma elég kevesett mutatott, pedig jól jönne neki már a sikerélmény. Viszont a debreceni Rudolf Gergelyt betette 2 percre Keoman


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 Szeptember 6)

Senki, mert olyat nem tudunk.Majd megvernek..


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 6)

tennisplayer írta:


> Senki, mert olyat nem tudunk.Majd megvernek..



Te kinek beszélsz haver?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 6)

Na és a románok odahaza 0:3 Litvániával se semmi.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 6)

A sógorok meg a nagyképű franciákat kalapálták el. Hahaha..


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Jó volt a meccs,csak az a kihagyott helyzet Husztinál,bizony nagy kár volt!D. Balázsunk nem igazán találja mostanában a helyét,remélem csak átmeneti állapot nála!...Mindenesetre most jöhet az ujabb remény a svédekkel.Mit tippeltek?(én is örültem Rudolfnak!)


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

tennisplayer írta:


> Senki, mert olyat nem tudunk.Majd megvernek..


Ne beszéllj bele a bácsik dolgába.A homokozó nem itt van.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp>*WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 1</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Albania </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Sweden</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Hungary </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Denmark</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Malta </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 4</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Portugal</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 2</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Moldova </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Latvia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:55</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Israel </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Switzerland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Luxembourg </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 3</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Greece</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 3</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Poland </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Slovenia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Slovakia </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 1</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Northern Ireland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 4</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>15:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Wales </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Azerbaijan</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Liechtenstein </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 6</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Germany</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 5</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Armenia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Turkey</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Belgium </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>3 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Estonia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>21:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Spain </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Bosnia Herzegovina</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 6</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Ukraine </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Belarus</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Andorra </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> England</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Croatia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>3 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Kazakhstan</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 7</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Romania </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 3</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Lithuania</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Serbia </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Faroe Islandes</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Austria </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>3 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> France</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 8</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Georgia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Ireland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Montenegro </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Bulgaria</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Cyprus </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Italy</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 9</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>14:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Rep. of Macedonia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Scotland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Norway </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Iceland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

aniko45 írta:


> Jó volt a meccs,csak az a kihagyott helyzet Husztinál,bizony nagy kár volt!D. Balázsunk nem igazán találja mostanában a helyét,remélem csak átmeneti állapot nála!...Mindenesetre most jöhet az ujabb remény a svédekkel.Mit tippeltek?(én is örültem Rudolfnak!)



Az én tippem 3:1.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

Én azt tippeltem,hogy egy pontot szerzünk a selejtezőkön.Az meg már megvan.A Svédek ellen esélyünk sincs.Az Albánok ellen szintúgy.Nehéz lessz nagyon nehéz.Durva leszek de ha egy kupi nem megy nem a bútort kell lecseréllni hanem a kurvákat.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Kijózanító vereség U21 Szerbiában:

A magyar válogatott a 27. perctől emberhátrányban játszott a belgrádi Omladinski-stadionban, miután Pintér Ádámot kiállította a holland játékvezető.

A mieink a végére teljesen összeomlottak, a szerbek a 86. és a 89. perc között három gólt szereztek. Egész pontosan nem is a szerbek, hanem Gojko Kacar, akit nem tudtunk tartani, egymaga öt góllal terhelte meg a magyar kaput.

*Szerbia–Magyarország 8–0 *(Sulejmani 28., 55. – mindkettőt 11-esből, Pejcsinovics 52., Kacar 40., 64., 86., 87., 89.)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

afca írta:


> Én azt tippeltem,hogy egy pontot szerzünk a selejtezőkön.Az meg már megvan.A Svédek ellen esélyünk sincs.Az Albánok ellen szintúgy.Nehéz lessz nagyon nehéz.Durva leszek de ha egy kupi nem megy nem a bútort kell lecseréllni hanem a kurvákat.



Talán túlzottan szigorú vagy. A többi kurva sem jobb a mostaniaknál.Talán külföldi kurvákat kellene honosítani


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Serbia U-21* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary U-21* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*8* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Miralem Sulejmani </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>28 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gojko Kacar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>40 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nemanja Pejcinovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>53 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Miralem Sulejmani (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>57 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gojko Kacar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gojko Kacar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gojko Kacar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gojko Kacar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>89 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Piter </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>27 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Szar ügy, a szerbek mindig aláznak minket sajna


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Szar ügy, a szerbek mindig aláznak minket sajna


Sajnos volt már hazai pályán 1-7 is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

afca írta:


> Sajnos volt már hazai pályán 1-7 is.



Emléxem rá. Az üllői úti tragédia hasonlítható a mexikói 6:0 hoz. A szerb nézők hátat fordítottak a pályának a végén. Megalázó volt 
A kapitány Csank János volt, és vb pótselejtezőt játszottunk .


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 7)

Mondjuk azóta sem jutottunk a pótselejtezőig, még a 2. hely közelébe sem sajna.


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 7)

Én mindig belelkesedek egy-egy új selejtezősorozat elejére, de ez kb. az harmadik, max. a negyedik kör végéig tart ki. Onnantól mi már a következő sorozatra készülünk...


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=209 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> PSV</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>2</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> FC Groningen</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>3</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> ADO Den Haag</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>4</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Heracles Almelo</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>5</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> NEC</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>6</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> SC Heerenveen</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>7</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> NAC Breda</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>8</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Willem II</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>9</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> FC Twente</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=209 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=Arial8ptWhite width=20 bgColor=#ff0000></TD><TD class=Arial8ptWhite width=130 bgColor=#ff0000> club</TD><TD class=Arial8ptWhite width=15 bgColor=#ff0000>gesp</TD><TD class=Arial8ptWhite align=middle width=15 bgColor=#ff0000>pnt</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>10</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Roda JC</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>11</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> FC Volendam</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>12</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Ajax</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>13</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> AZ</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>14</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Feyenoord</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>15</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> De Graafschap</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8ptRed align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>16</TD><TD class=Arial8ptRed bgColor=#e0e0e0> Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD class=Arial8ptRed align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8ptRed align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>17</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#f1f1f1> FC Utrecht</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#f1f1f1>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>18</TD><TD class=Arial8pt bgColor=#e0e0e0> Vitesse</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>1</TD><TD class=Arial8pt align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Az első forduló után


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport

1. Illésháza 6 5 1 0 20:7 16 
2. Dióspatony 6 5 1 0 17:4 16 
3. Nádszeg 6 3 1 2 14:11 10 ---------
4. Tallós 6 2 3 1 12:8 9 
5. Vásárút 6 2 2 2 12:8 8 
6. Nagymegyer 6 2 2 2 8:7 8 
7. Feketenyék 6 2 2 2 11:11 8 
8. Vágfarkasd 6 2 2 2 7:8 8 
9. Mocsonok 6 2 2 2 6:7 8 
10. Nyékvárkony 6 2 1 3 12:11 7 
11. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 6 2 1 3 10:13 7 
12. Csallóközkürt 6 2 1 3 8:13 7 
13. Vágsellye B 6 1 3 2 10:14 6 
14. Vága 6 2 0 4 13:20 6 
15. Nagyfödémes 6 1 1 4 8:14 4 
16. Balony 6 0 3 3 8:20 3


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## Rudika53 (2008 Szeptember 8)

Nem kell ide aranycsapat 

Olyan focit, nem fog egyik válogatott sem nyujtani mint a magyarok annak idején !

6:3  7:2 és más eredmények amelyet csak a világ feled el !

Aranycsapat nélkül is benne vagyunk a rekordok könyvében, addig amig a focivilág focivilág lesz


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Igy_kaptak_nyolcat_a_magyarok_Szerbiaban


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 8)

afca írta:


> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Igy_kaptak_nyolcat_a_magyarok_Szerbiaban


ezt a szégyent!
Ezek mind külföldön játszó "profi" játékosok ! Nem érdemlik meg a címeres mezt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 8)

Nádszeg belehúzott!


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 8)

Rudika53 írta:


> Nem kell ide aranycsapat
> 
> Olyan focit, nem fog egyik válogatott sem nyujtani mint a magyarok annak idején !
> 
> ...


 
Büszkének kell lennünk arra a csapatra (!!!), de:
1. a múltunkból ma már nem élünk meg a pályán
2. ma is sok válogatott nyújt semmivel sem kevésbé feledhetetlen 
produkciót (de rendben, ennyi elfogultság kell)
3. sajnos a mi Aranycsapatunk a legfontosabb (arany)mérkőzését nem 
tudta hozni, aminek az okát nem is érdemes ma már boncolgatni, ez 
azonban egy kőkemény tény marad (el tudom képzelni, mit érezhettek 
akkor a magyarok '54-ben, mert erre gondolni ma is elég borzasztó, 
pedig hol voltam még én '54-ben


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Nádszeg belehúzott!


Hazai pályán a 96.percben birói segédlettel +jogtalan 11-essel nyertünk.Olyan volt a hangulat mint egy FTC-UTE meccsen.Van ilyen is


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 9)

*U, de kínos zakó!*

BELGRÁD — Az U21-es válogatott a magyar futball egyik legmegalázóbb vereségét szenvedte el Szerbiától. Ez lenne a magyar utánpótlás?

Részlet a Blikkől.

Hogy nem szégyenlik magukat a firkászok.Pár hete még az egekig magasztalták őket most meg ilyet irnak???A rohadt mocskos szemetek,ők fújnak fel mindent.Szenzációhajhász csürhe banda.


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 9)

0-8 lett az eredmény a mi szemszögünkből. Erről sok jót még a legjobb újságíró sem tudna írni. Én sem...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Mindenestre dícséretet azért nem érdemelnek. Szerintem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 9)

Pofám leszakad . Panaszkodnak, mert a 34 ezres stadionban csak 27 ezren lesznek.
Szerintem holnap elpicsáznak minket.(bár ne lenne igazam!)
Finoman fogalmazva sem töltötte el a svéd szurkolókat elégedettséggel az Albánia elleni döntetlen a vb-selejtezők rajtján, és a drukkerek türelmetlensége maguknak a válogatott játékosoknak is kellemetlen. A szurkolók egyrészt távolmaradásukkal tüntethetnek – még hétezer jegy nem kelt el a szerdai meccsre, ami azért nem gyakori eset –, másrészt könnyen füttyel „jutalmazhatják” a csapat játékát.


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*golkiraly*

valkai nem tudja hogy most az olimpian ki lett a golkiraly, mert valahogy en soha nem kaptam el focikozvetitest ay olimpiarol....es igy nem tuom...


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*tobet nem*

ecce syetrugtak a labam azota nem akarok tobbet


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Hát ugylátszik Dzsudit le akarják irni!Sajnálom hogy nincs benne a kezdőcsapatban,remélem azért ez még nem végleges!Mit gondoltok?Kiváncsian várom a meccs kimenetelét!Jó szurkolást!


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 10)

Második félidő eleje, még 0-0, ezt legalább jó lenne kihúzni...
Oh, a dánokat el kellett volna kapni itthon!
Dzsudzsák egyébként a PSV-ben sem igazán lesz kezdő túl sokszor szerintem, ez kihathat a válogatottbeli szereplésére is.


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 10)

Eddig tartott, 1-0...


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Hát sajnos nem jött össze,sokáig biztató volt a játék,de a vége a szokásos!Szerintem Thorgelle sem volt igazán hatékony!Rudolfnak örültem!(nem csak a gól miatt)
Lehet hogy elfogult vagyok,de sz.-tem Balázs ért volna ott annyit!Csak remélem hogy az edző is igy gondolja!


----------



## Narayan (2008 Szeptember 11)

Én kocsiban hallgattam a tegnapi meccset, de még a kommentátor hangján is hallatszott a csalódottság.:-(


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 11)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp>*WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 1</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Sweden </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>2 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Hungary</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Albania </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>3 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Malta</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>20:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Portugal </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>2 : 3</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Denmark</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 2</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Moldova </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Israel</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Latvia </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Greece</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Switzerland </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Luxembourg</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 3</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>San Marino </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Poland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Slovenia </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 1</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Slovakia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:45</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Northern Ireland </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Czech Republic</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 4</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>16:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Russia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>2 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Wales</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Azerbaijan </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Liechtenstein</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:35</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Finland </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>3 : 3</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Germany</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 5</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Turkey </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Belgium</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:15</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Bosnia Herzegovina </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>7 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Estonia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>21:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Spain </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>4 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Armenia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 6</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Kazakhstan </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 3</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Ukraine</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Andorra </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>1 : 3</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Belarus</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>20:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Croatia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 4</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> England</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 7</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Faroe Islandes </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Romania</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Lithuania </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Austria</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>20:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>France </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>2 : 1</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Serbia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 8</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>18:00</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Montenegro </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>0 : 0</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Ireland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:50</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Italy </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>2 : 0</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Georgia</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp> *WC-2010:* Europe, Preliminaries, Group 9</TD><TD class=comp align=right>League Table </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Rep. of Macedonia </TD><TD class=row1 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110> Netherlands</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=30>19:30</TD><TD class=ss2 width=25>FT</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Iceland </TD><TD class=row2 width=45>1 : 2</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110> Scotland</TD><TD class=ss2 width=50>Free Bet</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 11)

Az intelligens svédek az alábbi plakáttal hírdették a meccset:

Megérdemeltek volna egy zakót tőlünk, a fenébe is!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 12)

A szemét mocskos csaló Bede elvett tőlünk 2 pontot!

Loki-Hali 2:2
Egy meg nem adott tizi+ egy jogtalan kiállítás. Bede dögölj meg!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 12)

pisti72 írta:


> A szemét mocskos csaló Bede elvett tőlünk 2 pontot!
> 
> Loki-Hali 2:2
> Egy meg nem adott tizi+ egy jogtalan kiállítás. Bede dögölj meg!



Oké, most visszanéztem, a halinak is volt egy olyan szituja, ami tizit érhetett volna. De akkor is...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 12)

Bede Ferenc 5-ös osztályzatot kapott honlapunktól mai játékvezetői teljesítményére, ám ha megkérdeznénk a Haladás vagy a Debrecen szurkolóit, hogy hogyan vélekednek a sípmester ténykedéséről, aligha kapna ilyen "magas" osztályzatot...
Bede először nem adott meg a vendégeknek egy teljesen egyértelmű 11-est, míg a hazaiaktól egy nem teljesen egyértelmű szabálytalanság után állította ki Bíró Pétert. A lefújás után a drukkerek hangot is adtak elégedetlenségüknek: vagy 50-100 drukker masírozott az öltözők elé, hogy megvárja Bede Ferencet, közben különféle rigmusokat énekeltek, az amúgy kiváló játékvezető családfájának anyai ágát is versbe foglalva. 
A Duna TV riportere szerint néhányan a biztonságiakkal is összecsaptak, ám a tömeg nagyobb része idővel önszántából hagyta el a helyszínt. 
(pm)

Okkal védték a biztonságiak a végén


<object type="video/x-ms-wmv" data="http://www.nb1.hu/media/14/bede3.wmv" height="288" width="352">


</object>​ Hozzászólás a hírhez (0)​


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 12)

Láttam a meccset Pisti!Hallottam a szurkolók karát is!Kár hogy a LOKI nem tudta az első félidőben értékesiteni helyzeteit,mert a második félidő az nem igazán a Lokié volt!Bede tényleg tulzásba esett Biróval kapcsolatban!Amugy jó meccs volt!(Tv-n keresztül)Ott voltál?Ez a Bede nem igen szereti a Lokit .,ugye?--------------Na m,ajd a következő hátha jobban sikerül!Szerintem kezd összeérni a csapat!(sok a fiatal)addig is:HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 12)

aniko45 írta:


> Láttam a meccset Pisti!Hallottam a szurkolók karát is!Kár hogy a LOKI nem tudta az első félidőben értékesiteni helyzeteit,mert a második félidő az nem igazán a Lokié volt!Bede tényleg tulzásba esett Biróval kapcsolatban!Amugy jó meccs volt!(Tv-n keresztül)Ott voltál?Ez a Bede nem igen szereti a Lokit .,ugye?--------------Na m,ajd a következő hátha jobban sikerül!Szerintem kezd összeérni a csapat!(sok a fiatal)addig is:HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!




Ott voltam, most hót ideg vagyok. Bandit is elküldhetnék már melegebb égtájra. Ilyen cseréket, az eszem megáll....


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 12)

A helyszinen nyilván más a kép!Tényleg volt ott minden hideg- meleg!Jó hogy nem kapott ki Bede!---------Hát elég sok érthetetlen lépés történik ott mostanában,még az én laikus szemem is tágra nyillik tőle!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

*Corgoň Liga, 8. forduló: Esattal erősített a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 13 - 11:50 
A világbajnoki selejtezők miatt elrendelt szünetet követően ismét a labdarúgó Corgoň Liga párharcaira összpontosul a szurkolók figyelme. Egyébként ezúttal négy napon át küzdenek majd a felsőház résztvevői a pontokért. 


 ČTK
Leonard Kweuke


Paradox módon ma koraeste a sereghajtó pozíciójába kerülhet a bajnok Artmedia, amennyiben vereséget szenvedne a besztercebányaiaktól.A dunaszerdahelyiek már csütörtökön elutaztak Kelet-Szlovákiába, ahol ma este (19.00) az újonc prešovi Tatran otthonában lépnek pályára. A DAC ma Essat személyében újoncot avat. A német útlevéllel rendelkező bosnyák nemzetiségű futballista a bécsi Rapid elleni nemzetközi erőpróbán góllal és jó teljesítménnyel hívta fel magára a figyelmet. A középpályán és a csatársorban egyaránt bevethető. Werner Lorant, a DAC újdonsült mestere a gyakorlásokon elsősorban az erőnlét javítására, a defenzív feladatok ellátásának begyakorlására törekedett. A prešoviak egyébként a kapott gólok tekintetében a mezőny „legjobbjának” számítanak, hiszen hálójuk hét meccsen tizenháromszor rezdült. A DAC kapujában pedig 12-szer landolt a labda. A sárga-kékek mezét viseli Leonard Kweuke, aki eddig hatszor iratkozott fel a góllistára, teljesítményével éppen a kameruni támadó áll az élen a legjobb góllövők versenyében. 


A bajnokság állása 
1. MFK Košice 7 6 1 0 13:5 19 
2. Žilina 7 5 2 0 16:1 17 
3. Slovan 7 4 1 2 11:5 13 
4. Trnava 6 3 2 1 9:5 11 
5. DAC 7 2 2 3 12:12 8 
6. Ružomberok 7 2 2 3 8:9 8 
7. Dubnica 7 2 1 4 11:12 7 
8. Prešov 7 2 1 4 7:13 7 
9. FC Nitra 7 2 1 4 6:16 7 
10. Zl. Moravce 7 1 3 3 4:9 6 
11. Petržalka 6 2 0 4 6:12 6 
12. B. Bystrica 7 1 2 4 2:6 5


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

Tököli mentheti meg a válogatottat.

Tököli Attila (32) lehet a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott új támadója az őszi világbajnoki selejtezőkön.




Tököli Attila hosszú ideje jó formában futballozik, az ősszel például hat bajnoki meccsen hét gólt szerzett az NB I-ben


BUDAPEST — Két világbajnoki selejtező után egy ponttal és egy rúgott góllal áll a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott csoportja utolsó előtti, ötödik helyén. A dánok elleni 0-0 és a svédországi 1-2 ellenére nyilvánvaló, hogy több van a csapatban, de ez nem látszik az eredményességen. 

A játékkal ezúttal kevesebb a gond, de sajnos a jelek szerint nincs, aki berúgja a nagyobbnál nagyobb helyzeteket. Csatárt kell keresni, ezért több helyen szóba került a hazai bajnokságban jól teljesítő Tököli Attila (32), Bajzát Péter (26) és Oláh Lóránt (28) neve. Aczél Zoltán (41), a válogatott pályaedzője azt mondta, ajánlani fogja a hat őszi bajnokin eddig hétszer betaláló Tökölit Erwin Koeman (46) szövetségi kapitánynak. 

– Attila remek befejező csatár, aki felveheti a versenyt a védőkkel, még nemzetközi szinten is – fogalmazott a REAC vezetőedzőjeként is dolgozó Aczél. – Ha továbbra is jól teljesít Pakson, akkor elképzelhető, hogy már októberben, Albánia és Málta ellen ott lehet velünk a válogatott keretben. Tököli – aki legutóbb 2004-ben, Románia ellen volt tagja a nemzeti csapatnak – meghívása esetén vállalná a szereplést. 

– Jelen pillanatban a paksi csapattal foglalkozom, és azzal, hogy ott minél eredményesebb legyek – mondta a támadó, aki eddigi 22 válogatott mecscsén 3 gólt szerzett. – Azt persze hallom, hogy a kapitány góllövő csatárt keres. Eddig bármikor hívtak, vállaltam a szereplést a nemzeti csapatban, most sem mondanék nemet. 

Koeman még nem döntött, tovább keresi a megfelelő befejező csatárt. – Eddigi ellenfeleink mindegyikének volt egy-egy kimagasló tudású, nemzetközi szinten elismert támadója. Sajnos nálunk hiányoznak a vérbeli csatárok, de úgy érzem, hogy kis szerencsével a jelenlegi kerettel is több pontunk lehetne – mondta Koeman.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Tököli? Ez vicces


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Tököli? Ez vicces


 
Nekem mondod??Kinek jutott ilyen marhaság az eszébe???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Mostmár én is azt mondom, hogy próbálják ki Németh Krisztiánt. Nem igaz hogy 20 percet ne érdemelne meg.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

Pisti az a Rudolf iden nagy ász.Elismerésem,nagy penge a gyerek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 13)

Láttad volna a tavaszi szezonban! Sokszor még a keretbe se fért be, csak az nbIII.-as kislokiba. Idén valóban megtáltosodott. Szerintem télen eladjuk.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Láttad volna a tavaszi szezonban! Sokszor még a keretbe se fért be, csak az nbIII.-as kislokiba. Idén valóban megtáltosodott. Szerintem télen eladjuk.


Ha pénzt akartok belőle csinállni korai még eladni.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Gyor* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mladen Lambulic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>50 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Kovacs </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>34 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 13)

afca írta:


> Ha pénzt akartok belőle csinállni korai még eladni.



Ne legyen kétségünk afelől, hogyha valamelyik nyugati klub fizet érte, azonnal odaadják. Szerintem.


----------



## kkobi (2008 Szeptember 13)

A svédeket meg kellet volna simán verni, aztán még lenne esélyünk! Szokás szerint jöhetnek megint 2 meccs után a matematikusok!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 13)

Gera gólt lőtt.

A Fulhamben első bajnoki gólját lőtte Gera Zoltán, a magyar válogatott középpályás a Bolton ellen volt eredményes, csapata végül 2-1-es győzelmet aratott. 
*Fulham - Bolton Wanderers 2-1 (2-0)*
*gól:* Gera (15.), Zamora (41.), illetve Davies (82.)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 14)

Afca! A kisMészöly csodát tesz a csapatoddal?

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=199604


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sasa Dobric </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>25 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Norbert Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>47 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sasa Dobric </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Petar Divic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Szabolcs Gyano </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Balazs Toth </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Zoltan Molnar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*NA KI LESSZ A BAJNOK??????ANGYALFÖLD*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

A Loki jobb mert még nem kapott ki. No1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 14)

afca írta:


> A Loki jobb mert még nem kapott ki. No1



Jövő héten Loki-Vasas! Meglássuk ki a jobb
Sajna nem fogom látni, mert Szegedre kell mennem.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Jövő héten Loki-Vasas! Meglássuk ki a jobb
> Sajna nem fogom látni, mert Szegedre kell mennem.


Szegedre vagy Szögedre???X lessz a meccs....szerintem.Igazat megvallva nem hiszek benne,hogy a Vasas idén bajnok lessz.Ők olyan örök vesztesek.De ez a szép az egészben


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Jövő héten Loki-Vasas! Meglássuk ki a jobb
> Sajna nem fogom látni, mert Szegedre kell mennem.


Szegedre vagy Szögedre???X lessz a meccs....szerintem.Igazat megvallva nem hiszek benne,hogy a Vasas idén bajnok lessz.Ők olyan örök vesztesek.De ez a szép az egészben


----------



## balu92 (2008 Szeptember 14)

A magyar foci 5 éven belül magasabb szintre kerül mint az előző 20-25 évben bármikor volt!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

balu92 írta:


> A magyar foci 5 éven belül magasabb szintre kerül mint az előző 20-25 évben bármikor volt!!!


Pontosabban???Indokold már meg,hogy miből gondolod?Csak,hogy mi is értsük.Vagy csak hozzászólás gyűjtés miatt irtad???


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

Hát ez nagyon gyenge

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Roda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Thomas Vermaelen </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

Corgoň Liga, 8. forduló: 318 néző a bajnok Artmedia meccsén.

Elszomorító, hogy a bajnok Artmedia mérkőzésére, melyre ugyan Szencen került sor, csupán 318 néző váltott jegyet. A ligetiek már Halenár és Obžera nélkül léptek pályára, a nevezettek ugyanis a Slovanba igazoltak. 

1. MFK Košice 8 6 1 1 14:7 19 
2. Žilina 8 5 3 0 17:2 18 
3. Slovan 7 4 1 2 11:5 13 
4. Trnava 6 3 2 1 9:5 11 
5. Prešov 8 3 1 4 8:13 10 
6. FC Nitra 8 3 1 4 8:17 10 
7. Ružomberok 8 2 3 3 9:10 9 
8. DAC 8 2 2 4 12:13 8 
9. Dubnica 7 2 1 4 11:12 7 
10. Petržalka 7 2 1 4 7:13 7 
11. B. Bystrica 8 1 3 4 3:7 6 
12. Zl. Moravce 7 1 3 3 4:9 6


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

*Corgoň-liga: Prešov - DAC 1:0, Edzői nyilatkozatok*


Roman Pivarník (Prešov): Jó iramú, színvonalas mérkőzést láttunk. Mindkét csapat támadó focit igyekezett játszani. Mi a szélekről beadott labdákkal igyekeztünk veszélyeztetni, ami többször sikerült. A gól után mélységből vezettük a támadásainkat. Kár, hogy nem értünk el még egy gólt, amelyre leginkább Katonának volt esélye. Tudtuk, hogy a vendégek erősek és kiváló egyéniségek játszanak a csapatukban. Ezért is nagyon örülük a mai teljesítményünknek és főleg a győzelmünknek." 
Werner Lorant (DAC ): "Egyetértek kollégámmal, valóban mindkét csapat jó játékot nyújtott, nagy iramot diktált. Sajnos, az első félidőben a csatárunk nem jól célzott. Igy aztán nem mi szereztünk vezetést, hanem a hazaiak. A második félidőben is volt százszázalékos helyzetünk, amelyet szintén nem értékesítettünk. Emiatt szereztek a hazaiak három pontot." 


<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*REAC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Krisztian Nyerges </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Adam Horvath </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Vince Kapcsos (og)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Kabat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 14)

afca írta:


> *Corgoň-liga: Prešov - DAC 1:0, Edzői nyilatkozatok*
> 
> 
> Roman Pivarník (Prešov): Jó iramú, színvonalas mérkőzést láttunk. Mindkét csapat támadó focit igyekezett játszani. Mi a szélekről beadott labdákkal igyekeztünk veszélyeztetni, ami többször sikerült. A gól után mélységből vezettük a támadásainkat. Kár, hogy nem értünk el még egy gólt, amelyre leginkább Katonának volt esélye. Tudtuk, hogy a vendégek erősek és kiváló egyéniségek játszanak a csapatukban. Ezért is nagyon örülük a mai teljesítményünknek és főleg a győzelmünknek."
> ...


Ez volt a világpolgár edzőtök bemutatkozó meccse?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Ne legyen kétségünk afelől, hogyha valamelyik nyugati klub fizet érte, azonnal odaadják. Szerintem.


 
Szerintem is!(De Rudi nem fogja ezt bánni)


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 14)

Láttátok Dzsudzsit szombat este?Vélemény?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 15)

aniko45 írta:


> Láttátok Dzsudzsit szombat este?Vélemény?


Az első félidőben nem volt rossz, de ennél több kell, ha stabil kezdő akar lenni. Pl. a gólhelyzeteket berúghatná, amilyeneket szombaton kihagyott.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez volt a világpolgár edzőtök bemutatkozó meccse?


Ez és ha berúgják a hekyzeteket 1-3.De ott volt a ,,ha,,


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

Szlovák Kupa: Szünet után hengerelt a DAC.

A labdarúgó Szlovák Kupa kedden délután lejátszott második fordulójában szünet után pörgött fel a DAC és magabiztosan győzött. 


 Novota Jani Dunaszerdahelyen is a csapat erőssége, ahogy korábban Szencen is az volt.



DAC - Inter Bratislava 4:2 (1:1) Góllövők: 44. Kweuke, 46. Essat, 54. Gerich, 55. Boya - 31. Majtán, 85. P. Sedlák 
Játékvezető: Fajčík, 1650 néző 
DAC: Novota, Gerich, Marcin (Németh Krisztián), Adiaba (Essat), Pinte, Kweuke, Abena, Osei Opoku (Regedei), Hassan, Boya, Dragicevic, 

Inter: Prošovský, Ševela, Šedivý, Čikoš, Tomčák, Sedlák, Majtán, Čirik, Hodek (Kubo), Horváth Béla (Kučera), Polgár. 

A DAC jutott a harmadik fordulóba.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport

Vágfarkasd–Nádszeg 0:0; 

1. Illésháza 7 6 1 0 29:8 19 
2. Dióspatony 7 5 2 0 18:5 17 
3. Nádszeg 7 3 2 2 14:11 11 
4. Močenok 7 3 2 2 9:7 11 
5. Nyékvárkony 7 3 1 3 15:13 10 
6. Csallóközkürt 7 3 1 3 12:13 10 
7. Vásárút 7 2 3 2 13:9 9 
8. Tallós 7 2 3 2 12:11 9 
9. Feketenyék 7 2 3 2 12:12 9 
10. Vágfarkasd 7 2 3 2 7:8 9 
11. Nagymegyer 7 2 2 3 10:10 8 
12. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 7 2 2 3 11:14 8 
13. Nagyfödémes 7 2 1 4 10:14 7 
14. Vága 7 2 0 5 13:24 6 
15. Vágsellye B 7 1 3 3 11:23 6 
16. Balony 7 0 3 4 8:22 3


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 16)

aniko45 írta:


> Láttátok Dzsudzsit szombat este?Vélemény?


Sajnos nem láttam a meccset

De 18 -án UEFA kupa :



És hétvégén:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Nekem a Nádszeg után a Végfarkasd a kedvenc csapatom


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Egy jó kis cikk az 1992-es magyarverésről:
http://index.hu/politika/belfold/te...ok_szetverik_a_magyar_szurkolokat_poszonyban/


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Nekem a Nádszeg után a Végfarkasd a kedvenc csapatom


 

Vágfarkasd de mi csak Farkasdnak mondjuk.Pár km-re van tőlünk.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 18)

Bunyó a Fradi-edzésen

Budapest – Kiüti ellenfeleit a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata, a zöld-fehérek kirobbanó erőben vannak. Az NB II-es bajnokságban hat gólt rúgtak a Tökölnek és a Békéscsabának, vasárnap pedig a Szolnok kapuját vették be nyolcszor. A találkozó után Vígh Tibor, a Szolnok edzője is elismerte, a Fradi sokkal erősebb fizikálisan, mint egy éve volt.

*Újabb angol tréner érkezik*

Budapest ― Újabb angol edző csatlakozik az FTC-hez, Craig Short (40) ma áll munkába. Short több mint 400 angol élvonalbeli találkozón játszott a Derby, az Everton és a Blackburn csapatában, s 2005 és 2007 között a Fradi tulajdonosa, Kevin McCabe angliai klubjában, a Sheffield Unitedben játszott. A kevesebb játéklehetőséghez jutó labdarúgók munkáját felügyeli.

S hogy ez minek köszönhető? Mark Pease (22) erőnléti edző különleges módszereinek. A fiatal tréner Angliában rögbi- és krikettcsapatoknál dolgozott, a nyáron csatlakozott a zöld-fehérekhez. Nem csak a játékosok állóképességének javításán fáradozik, dinamikus mozgékonyságjavító feladatokat is beilleszt a programba. Olykor rögbis feladatokkal vagy spinning tréninggel színesíti a munkát.

A Ferencváros tegnapi tréningjén pedig kisebb bokszverseny alakult ki. Pease a sérüléssel küszködő James Ashmore-ral (22) és a kapus Jan-Michael Williamsszel (23) külön edzett. A két labdarúgó bokszkesztyűt húzott, s az erőnléti edzővel ütögetett. Erre Ashmore-t és Williamst a csapattársak azonnal Mike Tysonnak és Muhammad Alinak keresztelték el… 

Persze a Fradi többi játékosa is megkapta napi edzésadagját. Miután befejezték a másfél órás labdás gyakorlatokat, az FTC futballistái újabb kilencvenperces konditermi edzést végeztek.




 


Fotó: Török Attila
Ha a többi fotóra is kíváncsi vagy, kattints a képre!





– A felkészülés során sokat edzettünk, most is keményen dolgozunk, jó erőben vagyunk. S ne felejtsük el azt sem, hogy a biztos anyagi háttér, a jó körülmények is adottak az eredményességhez. Mindenki küzd, hogy csapatba kerüljön. Bármilyen feladatot is csináltat velünk Pease, mindenkinek az a célja, hogy jól végezze dolgát – mondta Dragóner Attila (33), az FTC védője, aki reméli, a bajnokság hátralévő mérkőzésein is a Szolnok ellenihez hasonló játékkal rukkolnak elő.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 18)

A Hali majd kiüti őket a kupában 

Hol van má Filozófus kolléga?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 18)

A Loki 10-1-re győzött a Magyar Kupa 4. fordulójában Algyőn. 




Az NB III Alföld csoportjának éllovasa, az Algyő fogadta ma délután csapatunkat a Magyar Kupa 4. fordulójában. A Juventus-mezbe (fekete-fehér csíkos) bújt hazaiak ha csak halvány reményt is ébresztettek magukban, hogy meglepetést okozhatnak, akkor az hamar elszállt, ugyanis Kerekes révén már a 3. percben vezetést szereztünk. Körülbelül hatszáz néző választotta a hirtelen hidegben a meccsnézést. A szurkolók nem unatkozhattak, az első félidőben csakúgy potyogtak a gólok. Alig telt el negyedóra, amikor négy gólt is láthatott a közönség, ebből hármat a Loki szerzett, nem mellesleg három sárga lapot is kiosztott a játékvezető, esemény tehát volt bőven. Utána kicsit leült a meccs, de a hazai kapu állandóan veszélyben volt, főleg a harciasan futballozó Dudut tudták nehezen tartani az algyői védők. A nigériai támadó meg is szerezte második gólját a 45. percben, előtte Varga Zoltán is eredményes volt, így jelentős előnnyel vonulhattunk az öltözőbe.

A második félidőben folytatódott a gólgyártás és a Dudu-parádé, támadónk gyors két találattal toldotta meg góljai számát. Herczeg András rövid idő alatt kihasználta összes cserelehetőségét. Pályára lépett Szatmári Csaba, Czvitkovics Péter és Igor Bogdanovics, utóbbi miután beállt, zsinórban három gólt szerzett. 

A DVSC-TEVA végül 10-1-re nyert, a hazaiak az utolsó percben kihagytak egy tizenegyest.

_Magyar Kupa, 4. forduló_
*Algyő – DVSC-TEVA 1-10 (1-5)*

Algyő, 600 néző. Vezette: Szűcs G.
*Algyő*: Korom - Végh (Vass 78.), Varga F., Retek, Kothencz, Krucsó - Gyimesi, Tóth L. (Daróczi 34.), Zakar, Tóth A. (Krajczár 59.) – Pálinkó
*DVSC:* Csernyánszki - Nagy Z., Bíró, Szűcs (Szatmári 46.), Takács Z. - Dombi, Sándor T. (Czvitkovics 58.), Huszák, Varga Z. – Kerekes (Bogdanovics 55.), Dudu
*Gól*: Kerekes (3.), Dudu (6.), Kerekes (13.), Gyimesi (14.), Varga Z. (43.), Dudu (45.), Dudu (54.),Dudu (56.), Bogdanovics (61.), Bogdanovics (72.), Bogdanovics (85.)
*Sárga lap*: Végh (5.), Tóth L. (11.), Nagy Z. (15.), Krajczár (81.)

HUH, jó kis meccs volt


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 18)

Szombaton fele is jó lenne ezeknek a góloknak!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Borac* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*4* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Dragan Milovanovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>50 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Miralem Sulejmani </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>13 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>36 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Braga* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Evaldo </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Albert Meyong </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>18 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Albert Meyong </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>30 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Albert Meyong </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zilina* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Levski* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Admir Vladavic (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>48 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Joaozinho </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>64 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Robert Jez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Úgy néz ki az Artmediának is ez volt az utolsó előtti meccse az idén a nemzetközi kupákban.
A mi elnökünk Szima Gábor egyébként elkezdett szervezni egy Közép Európai kupát az térségbeli élcsapatoknak, ha már többre nem fussa itt mifelénk. Sajnos az uefa már csírájában kinyírta az ötletet, pedig szerintem nem lett volna rossz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 19)

aniko45 írta:


> Szombaton fele is jó lenne ezeknek a góloknak!


Jó biza!
Afca !Te melyik csapatnak szurkolsz holnap az nb1-ben, amelyiket Debrecenben rendeznek 15 órától?


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Hajrá JUVE!


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Szerintem inkább Forza JUVE!


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Angliában meg a Liverpool!


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Ha pedig a Spanyolokat nézzük, akkor Barca


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó biza!
> Afca !Te melyik csapatnak szurkolsz holnap az nb1-ben, amelyiket Debrecenben rendeznek 15 órától?


VASAS-NAK:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)

Folytatódik a Vasas futballcsodája?

Még a Vasas legoptimistább labdarúgói sem gondolták, hogy az NB I 8. fordulójában rangadót játszanak a DVSC-vel. S lám, a hét végi forduló legpikánsabb mérkőzésének az angyalföldiek debreceni vendégszereplése ígérkezik.






A Vasas és a tavalyi bajnok 1515 ponttal áll a második, illetve a harmadik helyen, egy pontra a listavezető Újpesttől. A lilák csak vasárnap lépnek pályára, így bármilyen eredmény születik a mai rangadón, új éllovas lesz. 

A nyári alapozás után nem gondoltam volna, hogy most úgy utazunk a Lokihoz, hogy akár győzhetünk is. Ha azt a stabil védekezést és kreatív játékot hozzuk, amit az előző meccseken, akkor szerezhetünk pontot a DVSC otthonában – nyilatkozta Németh Norbert (27), a Vasas középpályása. 

A legutóbbi fordulóban a Paks ellen bombagólt szerző Némethért a hírek szerint bejelentkezett Lothar Matthäus korábbi szövetségi kapitány csapata, az izraeli Maccabi Netanya. 

Nyitott vagyok egy külföldi szerződésre, de engem még nem kerestek meg. Most csak a Vasassal foglalkozom – mondta Németh.
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Lorant Olah </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Lorant Olah </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>67 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Machperlin Omagbemi Dudu </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>72 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Peter Szakaly </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>80 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ognjen Paripovic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*DAC Dunajska Streda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Zlate Moravce* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jean-Paul Boya </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 21)

Mindkét országban a jobb csapat nyert


----------



## lampard (2008 Szeptember 21)

Örülök, hogy tudott fordítani a Loki, már a 30. másodpercben szívbajt kapott az ember, de minden jó, ha jó a vége.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 21)

lampard írta:


> Örülök, hogy tudott fordítani a Loki, már a 30. másodpercben szívbajt kapott az ember, de minden jó, ha jó a vége.


<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Köszönet a szurkolóknak!2008.09.20. 18:15
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Csapat minden tagja hálás a drukkereknek, amiért végig buzdították a Lokit.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A DVSC-TEVA játékosai, a szakmai stáb tagjai és a klubvezetők köszönik az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban megjelent szurkolóknak, hogy a zord idő ellenére is ellátogattak a mérkőzésre, és akkor is biztatták a csapatot, amikor hátrányban volt. 

Drukkereink segítségével sikerült a csapatnak megfordítani az eredményt, és végül velük együtt ért el ilyen szép győzelmet a Loki. 

Szurkolóink nélkül nem sikerült volna!


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 21)

2:2 lett a rangadó !


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 21)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"><table xmlns:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Klubrekord!2008.09.20. 19:45
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">A múlt héten beállította, most azonban meg is döntötte a Loki a klub veretlenségi rekordját. 
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Csapatunk szombat délután remek második félidei játékával, egygólos hátrányból fordítva 4-1-re győzte le a Vasas együttesét. Ennek az eredmények nem csak a három pont miatt van nagy jelentősége: a csapat immár tizenhét bajnoki mérkőzés óta veretlen, ami korábban még soha nem fordult elő a klub történetében. 

A DVSC jelenlegi szakmai stábja - Herczeg András klubmenedzser, Zoran Szpisljak és Bücs Zsolt edző, Mező József kapusedző - 2007 novemberében vette át a csapatot. Irányításukkal a Loki tavasszal a legjobb teljesítményt nyújtotta a bajnokságban, az új kiírásban pedig továbbra is jól szerepel a gárda, ennek köszönhető a csúcsdöntés. Az eddigi rekord egyébként a 2005/06-os tavaszi szezontól a 2006/2007-es bajnokságba átnyúló tizenhat meccset felölelő széria volt. 

Persze itt nem szabad megállni! A csapat valamennyi tagja és a szurkolók is abban bíznak, hogy ez a jó sorozat nagyon sokáig eltart még. 


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Mindkét országban a jobb csapat nyert


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

pisti72 írta:


> 2:2 lett a rangadó !


 





2 - 2 




<TABLE style="WIDTH: 220px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Sarpong</TD><TD>*0-1*</TD><TD>('38)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Tomasson</TD><TD>*1-1*</TD><TD>('50)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Huntelaar</TD><TD>*1-2*</TD><TD>('69)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Tomasson</TD><TD>*2-2*</TD><TD>('85)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Feyenoord*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left>http://www.ajax.nl/web/show/id=45561/dbid=4274/typeofpage=55721#</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Timmer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'43</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Bahia</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>De Cler</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'39</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Hofland</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'67</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Biseswar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'2</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Bruins</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'88</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Fer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lucius</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Wijnaldum</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Makaay</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Tomasson</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'90</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Van Dijk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Greene</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Janota</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Manteiga</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Wattamaleo</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Mols</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Schet</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'90</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=scoretable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Ajax*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Stekelenburg</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Emanuelson</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'84</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Oleguer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Van der Wiel</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'27</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermaelen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Sno</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'61</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sulejmani</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'9</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vertonghen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Huntelaar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Sarpong</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'75</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Suarez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'40</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermeer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Schilder</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Cvitanich</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Silva</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lindgren</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'61</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Enoh</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'75</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Leonardo </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'9</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>Braamhaar</TD></TR><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>42000 Toeschouwers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

<TABLE id=stand cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=playersdb_tableheader_center><TD>Nr.</TD><TD>Club</TD><TD>Gespeeld</TD><TD>Gewonnen</TD><TD>Gelijk</TD><TD>Verloren</TD><TD>Punten</TD><TD>Voor - Tegen</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>1</TD><TD>FC Groningen</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>7-1</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>2</TD><TD>sc Heerenveen</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>7-5</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>3</TD><TD>ADO Den Haag</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>8-4</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>4</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>6-2</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>5</TD><TD>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>6-4</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>6</TD><TD>Willem II</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>5-3</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>7</TD><TD>De Graafschap</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>3-2</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>8</TD><TD>Heracles Almelo</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>6-4</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>9</TD><TD>FC Twente</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>4-3</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>10</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>8-5</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>11</TD><TD>NEC</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>4-3</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>12</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>4-4</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>13</TD><TD>AZ</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2-5</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>14</TD><TD>FC Utrecht</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>2-7</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>15</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>3-7</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>16</TD><TD>Roda JC</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1-5</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow1><TD>17</TD><TD>Vitesse</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1-6</TD></TR><TR class=playersdb_tablerow2><TD>18</TD><TD>FC Volendam</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>3-10</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Tiszta röhely....


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

*Opstelling PSV:*

Isaksson, Bréchet, Marcellis, Maza, Zonneveld, Simons, Méndez, Afellay, Dzsudzsák, Bakkal en Koevermans.
Wissels: Cássio Ramos, Lazovic, Pieters, Culina, Nijland, Addo en Wuytens.

AZ - PSV
1-0


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Szeptember 21)

Örömmel nyugtáztam a LOKI győzelmét!Csak igy tovább!(Nem rossz húzás ez az Oláh,úgy tűnik)


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)

aniko45 írta:


> Örömmel nyugtáztam a LOKI győzelmét!Csak igy tovább!(Nem rossz húzás ez az Oláh,úgy tűnik)


Tényleg ennyivel gyengébb volt a Vasas?


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Nádszeg–Nyékvárkony 4:2 (2:2), 

A bajnokság állása: 
1. Dióspatony 8 6 2 0 20:6 20 
2. Illésháza 8 6 1 1 29:12 19 
3. Nádszeg 8 4 2 2 18:13 14 
4. Vásárút 8 3 3 2 17:9 12 
5. Feketenyék 8 3 3 2 16:14 12 
6. Vágfarkasd 8 3 3 2 9:8 12 
7. Močenok 8 3 2 3 10:9 11 
8. Csallóközkürt 8 3 2 3 13:14 11 
9. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 8 3 2 3 13:15 11 
10. Nyékvárkony 8 3 1 4 17:17 10 
11. Tallós 8 2 3 3 13:13 9 
12. Nagymegyer 8 2 3 3 10:10 9 
13. Nagyfödémes 8 2 2 4 10:14 8 
14. Vágsellye 8 1 4 3 12:24 7 
15. Vága 8 2 0 6 13:26 6 
16. Balony 8 0 3 5 10:26 3


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)

*Intenzív osztályon kezelik Ilovszky Rudolfot *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 21 - 16:46 
A Vasas labdarúgócsapatának egykori legendás játékosa és edzője, volt szövetségi kapitány kritikus állapotban kórházban fekszik.



 Ilovszky Rudolf
Fotó: arch


A klub internetes oldala arról számol be, hogy a 86 éves sportembert, aki két időszakban is irányította a válogatottat, tüdőgyulladás miatt szállították be. Állapota ugyanakkor nem javult, és jelenleg is az intenzív osztályon kezelik. A trénert lélegeztető gépre helyezték az orvosok. 
Ilovszky Rudolf ma a Vasas SC ügyvezető elnöki tanácsadójának tisztségét tölti be, és ott van csapata szinte minden hazai mérkőzésén. 
(lel)Média


----------



## Ata87 (2008 Szeptember 22)

A régi idők nagyjai eltűnni látszanak


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)

Ata87 írta:


> A régi idők nagyjai eltűnni látszanak


Mikor volt a régi idő???Kik voltak a nagyok???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

A választ hiába várod, ez költői kérdés volt.

Csak merengünk a semmibe, 
szavunk tovaszáll
felelet remélve, 
hallgasd csak a némaság hangját.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Bizony bizony barátom, a vasas saját magát verte meg szombaton Debrecenben. Valóban ők igazi lúzerek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Jobbulást Rudi bácsinak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Afca,Te tudod erre a választ? Küld már el nekem privátban. Ha nyerek tiéd a másik jegy, elmegyünk együtt Kolozsvárra 

Pászkány Árpád, a CFR Cluj tulajdonosa honlapunknak elmondta: tudja, hogy Magyarországon is sokan követik szimpátiával a csapat eredményeit, ezért egy játék keretében 2 jegyet ajánlott fel a Chelsea elleni mérkőzésre.
Ahhoz, hogy a sorsoláson részt vegyenek Olvasóink, mindössze egyetlen, két részből álló kérdésre kell válaszolniuk:

*- Mi volt a klub első neve, és mikor alapították?*

A megfejtéseket szokás szerint az [email protected] email-címre várjuk... 

"Eredményhirdetés" október 28-án...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

Kösz már nem kell, mert megtaláltam a wikin. De ha nyerek az ajánlatom akkor is fennáll


----------



## lacika2008 (2008 Szeptember 22)

0


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 22)

Szinte csak ilyen van. Alsóbb osztályokban már ritka pofátlanok az alkalmatlan "sporik".


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 22)

lacika2008 írta:


> 0


[email protected] Nyíregyháza
utálunk [email protected] Nyíregyháza!

Sötét van, nem látok
megjöttek a tírpákok!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Elhunyt Illovszky Rudolf*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 23 - 10:51 
<!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}-->Kedd hajnalban elhunyt Illovszky Rudolf, a labdarúgó-válogatott korábbi szövetségi kapitánya - tájékoztatta az MTI-t a Vasas Sport Club. 


 Élt, 86 évet
arch. 


A 86 évet élt szakembert, aki két időszakban is irányította a nemzeti együttest, pénteken szállították a budapesti Szent Imre Kórházba, ahol tüdőgyulladással az intenzív osztályon kezelték. 
Illovszky Rudolfot, a Vasas legendás játékosát és edzőjét a klub, a XIII. kerületi Önkormányzat és a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség saját halottjának tekinti. 
Temetéséről később történik intézkedés. 
ILLOVSZKY RUDOLF: 
Született: 1922. február 21., Budapest 
Posztja: balszélső 
Válotgatottság: 3/0 
Klubjai játékosként: Vasas, 270 mérkőzés/87 gól. 
Klubjai edzőként: Vasas (1957-1963, 1965, 1967-1969, 1974-1977, 1984-1986, 1995), Pierikósz FC (görög, 1970-1971), Admira Wacker (osztrák, 1978-1979), Olimpiakosz (görög, 1980-1981). 
Legnagyobb eredményei edzőként: 
A Vasassal négyszer nyert bajnokságot, egyszer Magyar Kupát, kétszer Közép-Európai Kupát. 
A magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként olimpiai ezüstérmes (1972, München), Európa-bajnoki negyedik (1972). 
Kitüntetései: 
Orth György-életműdíj (1995) 
Bay Béla-díj (2002) 
Magyar Köztársasági Érdemrend Középkeresztje (2007) 
mti/para


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca,Te tudod erre a választ? Küld már el nekem privátban. Ha nyerek tiéd a másik jegy, elmegyünk együtt Kolozsvárra
> 
> Pászkány Árpád, a CFR Cluj tulajdonosa honlapunknak elmondta: tudja, hogy Magyarországon is sokan követik szimpátiával a csapat eredményeit, ezért egy játék keretében 2 jegyet ajánlott fel a Chelsea elleni mérkőzésre.
> Ahhoz, hogy a sorsoláson részt vegyenek Olvasóink, mindössze egyetlen, két részből álló kérdésre kell válaszolniuk:
> ...


 
A *CFR 1907 Cluj* (magyarul: *CFR 1907 Kolozsvár*) Kolozsvár 1907-ben alapított labdarúgócsapata. Eredeti neve *Kolozsvári Vasutas Sport Club (K.V.S.C.)* volt. 1969–1976 között szerepelt a csapat a román A ligában, majd 2004-ben jutott be oda ismét. 2005-ben az Intertoto Kupa döntőjében játszott a francia Lens ellen.

Megyünk a meccsre:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Török kézen a Vasas?*

Isztambul — Törökországból érkezhet megmentő a Vasas NB I-es labdarúgócsapatához. Jámbor János júliusban közleményben kijelentette, hogy december 31-ig megválik az együttes 75 százalékos tulajdonrészétől. A drukkerek aggódnak, hiszen eddig nem érkezett meg Jámbor tőkeerős utódja, nem tudják, milyen jövő vár szeretett együttesükre. Ám hamarosan rendeződhet a helyzet Angyalföldön: a kiszivárgott informá&shy;ciók szerint ugyanis a Vasas korábbi világválogatott labdarúgója, Mészöly Kálmán (67) Isztambulban tárgyal a focicsapat jövőjéről.

A „Szőke Szikla” a Galatasaray elnökével, Adnan Polattal egyeztet, és ha a megbeszélések sikerrel járnak, akkor a török klub vezetője mentheti meg a Vasast. Információk szerint a 75 százalékos részért 1 millió eurót (240 millió forintot) kér Jámbor, a törökök emellett azt is elvállalnák, hogy 3 milliárd forintból építenének új stadiont a csapat számára. Sőt Polat befektetne az angyalföldi utánpótlásba.

Megkeresésünkre Mészöly Kálmán – aki korábban dolgozott a törököknél a Fenerbahce vezetőedzőjeként – nem kommentálta a hírt, mint mondta, egyelőre nem tud konkrétumokról beszámolni. Ugyanakkor tény, hogy tegnap is Isztambulban tartózkodott...

A Vasas elnöke, Markovits László (38) elmondta, dolgoznak a fociklub helyzetének rendezésén.

– Ha a két fél hivatalosan tárgyal egymással, akkor konrétumokkal is tudunk majd szolgálni – közölte lapunkkal Markovits László. – Természetesen vannak más jelöltjeink is, ám egyik esetben sem tudunk még komoly eredményről beszámolni.

Arról is hallani, hogy egy angol befektető érdeklődését is felkeltette a Vasas... Mindenesetre az biztos, hogy a törökök szerepvállalása rendezné a piros-kékek anyagi helyzetét, a Galatasaray európai szinten is gazdag csapatnak számít. A múltja is tiszteletet parancsoló: a legeredményesebb török klub 2000-ben KEK-et és Európai Szuperkupát nyert, a Bajnokok Ligájában negyeddöntős volt 2001-ben.



----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Roma: Huntelaar szerződtetéséről tárgyalnának az Ajaxszal*

Az olasz Alberto Faccini játékosügynök újságíróknak elismerte, hogy a Roma vezetői felkérték arra, vegye fel a kapcsolatot a klub nevében Klaas-Jan Huntelaar szerződtetésének ügyében az Ajaxszal.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=23091065" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
„Daniele Pradè, a Roma sportigazgatója felkért arra, hogy vegyem fel a kapcsolatot a Roma nevében az Ajaxszal, a klub ugyanis a télen szerződtetni szeretné a holland válogatott csatárt, Klaas-Jan Huntelaart” – nyilatkozta újságíróknak a Roma korábbi futballistája, a jelenleg játékosügynökként dolgozó Alberto Faccini.

A menedzser hozzátette, hogy nem lesz egyszerű dolga a Romának, ugyanis a Real Madrid is szívesen leigazolná a 25 éves csatárt, aki az elmúlt négy évben 88 gólt szerzett a holland élvonalban. 

Na már csak ez hiányzik.Igy sem nagyon megy a foci ,nélküle meg totál káosz lessz.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 23)

*Labdarúgó NB II, Keleti csoport, 7. forduló*

<TABLE class=header style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%" target="_blank" d0006295Fb08740eb8a5b.jpg? 5F 09 db static.nso.hu http:><TBODY><TR><TD class=team>*Vác*







</TD><TD class=state>Mérkőzés állása
<TABLE class=result cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=77>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD width=77>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Végeredmény

</TD><TD class=team>*Ferencváros*






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Vác*Sztankó
Hegedűs
Farkas
Tányéros
Bánáti
Margitics
Kovács P.
Vén
Kövesdi
Horváth T.
Kocsis

*Vezetőedző: *
Verebes József
*Ferencváros*Holczer
Wolfe
Dragóner
Csiszár
Szkukalek
Fitos
Moussa
Abdi
Tóth B.
Shaw
Ferenczi

*Vezetőedző: *
Bobby Davison



*Jegyzőkönyv*

*Gólszerző:* Ferenczi (54.76.– mindkettő tizenegyesből), Moussa (78.), Tóth (81.) 
*Csere:* Kocsis helyett Langó (65.), Vén helyett Kocsis Gábor (81.), ill. Ferenczi helyett Dramanne (85.), Shaw és Abdi helyett Lamine és Morrison (86.) 
*Sárga lap:* Tányéros (53.), ill. Tóth (64.)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 23)

Isten nyugosztalja.


----------



## Jaka (2008 Szeptember 24)

Real Madrid a király!


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)

Jaka írta:


> Real Madrid a király!


Én azt hittem JIMMY.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 24)

makacs3 írta:


> Foci...a nekemvaló téma...hajrá FRADIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


Akkor ne firkállj hanem irj normálisat vagy linkellj be bármit ami a focival kapcsolatos.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 24)

Gyökér vagy-e haver?


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)

Ronaldo átoperállva?????:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)

*Belehalt sérüléseibe a megkínzott brazil focista*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 25 - 12:52 
Bár a hét elején úgy tűnt, már túl van az életveszélyen, belehalt sérüléseibe Thiago Da Silva, a brazil Vasco da Gama korábbi futballistája, akit a múlt héten próbáltak megölni. 


 A Vasco da Gama színeiben...



A legutóbb a másodosztályú, riói Universidad Estacio de Sá csapatában szerepelt labdarúgóra - amint azt a rendőrség azóta kiderítette - volt menyasszonya és annak rokonai küldtek bérgyilkosokat. A két pribék - akit az ex-arához és annak családtagjaihoz hasonlatosan már letartóztattak - elrabolta és megkínozta áldozatát, majd Rio de Janeiro egyik elhagyatott részén több lövést is beleeresztett, amikor a játékos menekülni próbált. Da Silva csodával határos módon túlélte a merényletet, és a tettesek nyomára vezette a rendőrséget, utóbb azonban belehalt sérüléseibe. 
A 23 évet élt labdarúgó a feltételezések szerint azzal haragította magára volt menyasszonyát és családját, hogy visszalépett az ez évre tervezett esküvőtől. 
MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Ég a Fradi a kupában. Már 0:2!!!
Mire elég az nbII. es diadal?


----------



## Natasa112 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Lol


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

afca írta:


> Ronaldo átoperállva?????:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Kicsit japcsis beütése lett


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Szóval arcot vissza lehet venni, nem megy még a fradinak az nb1 es csapatok ellen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Be kellene már szervezni ide még egy-két értelmes tagot, mert ez így elég uncsi 
Hsz vadászok kíméljenek!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

​ A 2016-os labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot az eddigi 16 helyett 24 válogatott részvételével rendezzék meg - ezt a javaslatot fogalmazta meg egyhangúlag csütörtökön a kontinentális szövetség (UEFA) fejlesztési bizottsága, melyről pénteken dönt a végrehajtó bizottság.
Franz Beckenbauer, a fejlesztési bizottság tagja szerint a vb pénteki szavazása a kérdésben már csak formalitás lesz.
Szintén pénteken születik döntés az UEFA Kupa átnevezéséről és a lebonyolítás megváltoztatásáról. A második számú európai kupasorozat neve várhatóan UEFA Európa Liga lesz.
(MTI)

Hurrá, csak az a baj, hogy még ide se nagyon fogunk beférni


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Nem messze van ide Öcsöd
Ott vágják le majd a ................disznót.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Szóval arcot vissza lehet venni, nem megy még a fradinak az nb1 es csapatok ellen.


 
Gyenge ez a Fradi.A szurkolóik meg összetörték a fél várost,nagy dicsőség.Jó helyük van az NBII-ben.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 26)

pisti72 írta:


> ​
> 
> A 2016-os labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot az eddigi 16 helyett 24 válogatott részvételével rendezzék meg - ezt a javaslatot fogalmazta meg egyhangúlag csütörtökön a kontinentális szövetség (UEFA) fejlesztési bizottsága, melyről pénteken dönt a végrehajtó bizottság.
> Franz Beckenbauer, a fejlesztési bizottság tagja szerint a vb pénteki szavazása a kérdésben már csak formalitás lesz.
> ...


 
Több lessz a foci.:mrgreen:Köszönöm neked istenem.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 26)

*Ferencvárosi kupabúcsú balhéval.*

BUDAPEST – Kevin McCabe (60) focicsapata otthon kapott ki a Haladástól, így nem indulhat nemzetközi kupában a jövő nyáron.

Komoly célokkal kezdte az őszt a Ferencváros. Kevin McCabe, a zöld-fehérek angol tulajdonosa az élvonalba jutást és a nemzetközi szereplés kivívását várta el a csapattól. Utóbbit a Magyar Kupa megnyerésével érhették volna el a zöld-fehérek. Az NB II Keleti csoportjában szereplő együttesre azonban az MK negyedik fordulójában az NB I egyik legjobb csapata, a Haladás várt.

Az Albert stadionba ki is ment nyolcezer hazai és több száz szombathelyi drukker, s végül az utóbbiak ünnepelhettek. A Ferencváros erőnlétben, futásban felülmúlta az ellenfelét, ám Csertői Aurél (43) együttese két szögletből Kenesei és Guzmics révén gólt szerzett az első félidőben, s kiderült, ez elég is volt a továbbjutásához. A Fradi hiába szorította be ellenfelét a második játékrészben, Ferenczi révén csak szépített.

A Haladás 2-1-es sikerével a tizenhat közé jutott, Kevin McCabe-nek várnia kell arra, hogy csapata a nemzetközi kupában érdekelt legyen. – Jó kupameccset játszottunk, remek volt a hangulat, és a Fradi bizonyította, hogy már nem NB II-es csapat – nyilatkozott örömmel a továbbjutást és születésnapját ünneplő Csertői.

– Csalódott vagyok, épp pontrúgások után kaptunk gólokat, pedig készültünk az ilyen szituációkra – kesergett Bobby Davison (49), az FTC mestere. – Ugyanakkor játékosaim akaratánál csak a közönségünket tudom jobban csodálni.


*Rendőrökkel csaptak össze a Fradi-drukkerek*





Fotó: Szabó Miklós
Szétvert lámpák. Az Üllői úti aluljáró bánta a drukkerek dühét


BUDAPEST – A meccs lefújása után a ferencvárosi drukkerek egy csoportja az Üllői útról megpróbált betörni a vendégszektorba. A fővárosi hívek a bezárt kaput rángatták, illetve petárdákat dobtak be a lezárt ajtón. A megfékezésükre érkezett rendőröket is elkezdték dobálni, rövid közelharc után a rendfenntartók kiszorították a rendbontókat a kapu elől az utcára. A metróaluljáróban aztán több lámpát szétvertek, ezenkívül összetört sörösüvegek jelezték a dühös és csalódott ferencvárosi szurkolók útvonalát.

A rendőrség összesen tizenkét személyt állított elő, a meccs előtt ötöt, utána hetet. Az intézkedésekben három rendőr, és egy szurkoló sérült meg, őket a mentőszolgálat munkatársai látták el a helyszínen.



P. N.<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## nnke (2008 Szeptember 26)

Drukkerek? ők nem drukkerek, hanem huligánok. Kikap a csapatuk, és ezt kell csinálni?
Áprilisban amikor ellenünk ikszeltek, buszokat állítottak meg az út közepén, ököllel verték a busz ajtaját, pedig elvileg akkor még feljuthattak volna az nb1-be. Több rendőr kellett megfékezni őket, mint amennyien voltak.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 26)

nnke írta:


> Drukkerek? ők nem drukkerek, hanem huligánok. Kikap a csapatuk, és ezt kell csinálni?
> Áprilisban amikor ellenünk ikszeltek, buszokat állítottak meg az út közepén, ököllel verték a busz ajtaját, pedig elvileg akkor még feljuthattak volna az nb1-be. Több rendőr kellett megfékezni őket, mint amennyien voltak.



Milyen nbII-es csapat van Szegeden?
Egyébként mi van a szegedi focival? A tavasszal a szegedi ultrák tüntetést szerveztek, mert valaki le akarta nyúlni (lenyúlta?) a stadiont és nem akarja tovább működtetni. 
Pedig a 80-as években voltak egész jó kis csapatok ott. Szeol AK, Szeol Délép. Aztán megvette egy szerb aki mindent kilopott belőle amit lehettett,(a mágus volt az edző úgy emléxem) aztán az is lelépett. Azóta csend és hullaszag.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 26)

<table align="center" border="0"> <tbody><tr><td class="button" align="center">szegedifutball.info</td></tr> </tbody></table> 



<map name="dozsabemutato"><area shape="rect" coords="0,0,185,66" href="http://www.szegedirelikviak.extra.hu/szegedidozsa.html"></map>






<table align="center" border="0" cellspacing="9"> <tbody><tr><td class="button" align="center">Cikkek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Címerek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Csapatfotók</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Életképek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Jegyek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Mezek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Sálak,zászlók</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Szurkolók</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Stadion</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Videok</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Egyéb</td></tr> </tbody></table> 
<table align="center" border="0"> <tbody><tr><td class="button" align="center">Könyvrendelés</td></tr> </tbody></table> 
<table align="center" border="0"> <tbody><tr><td class="button" align="center">Linkek</td></tr> <tr><td class="button" align="center">Partner oldalak</td></tr> </tbody></table> 

Szegedi címertörténet:
(Címerek, kiszászlók, jelvények)
(Időrendben!)

* A 1899-ben alapított SZAK és hivatalos jogutódjainak címerei: * 

Piros-fehér címerek: 










Igazi kuriózumok ezek, talán nem sokán tudják ma, hogy a klub legelső színösszeállítása a piros-fekete (SZAK, Szegedi Bástya) ill. a paprikavörös (Szeged FC), majkd később ismét a piros-fekete (SZAK, SZSZMTE, Petőfi) volt. A képeken két korabeli Szeged FC ill. SZAK jelvény látható.
Kék-fehér címerek: 

1954-től játszik a csapat kék-fehérben, amikor a Szegedi Honvéd megszűnése után az elsőosztályú megüresedett helyet az alacsonyabb osztályban játszó Szegedi Haladás "felhozatalával" töltötték fel. Ez a csapat a KEAC (Kitartás Egyetemi Atlétiai Club) jogutódja volt, és ők játszottak kék-fehérben.. Ezt a színösszeállítást tehát a Szegedi Haladás, majd a belőle alakult Szegedi EAC (SZEAC) használta, egészen a SZEOL időszakig. Az első képen egy korabeli SZEAC kiszászló-, a másodikon pedig egy 60-as évekbeli SZEAC tűzzománc jelvény láthetó. A harmadik képen pedig egy kuriózum van, kék-fehér SZEOL SC kiszászló, amely még a SZEAC-os zászló mintájára készült, a SZEOL korszak (1969-től) legelején, amikor még nem volt hivatalos szín a fekete is. (Utóbbi kettő saját tulajdon.)


 

 

 

Kék-fekete címerek 

A legendás kék-fekete színt a SZEOL korszak hozta meg. Ekkor az olajipar szponzorálta a klubot, ennek szimbolizálására (lásd. fekete arany) került be a fekete a klubszínek közé. Ezzel létrejött egy olyan egyedi színkombináció, amellyel hazánban a Szegeden kívül egyedül a nagymúltú SZAC (Szentlőrinci AC) büszkélkedhet. A képeken előbb egy-egy SZEOL SC kiszászló és jelvény látható, majd pedig a SZEOL AK jelvény utána, SZEOL AK kiszászló és címer. A két jelvény saját tulajdon.


 

 

 

 

 

Kék-fehér-fekete címerek: 

A fehér szín akkor került be ismét az összeállításba, amikor a SZEOL AK az NB I-ből való kiesést követően fúzionált az NB III-as kék-fehér csapattal, a Délép SC-vel. Igy jött létre a mindössze két évig fentmaradó SZEOL-DÉLÉP SE elnevezés. Ezt követően a Szeged SC is ezt a trikolórt használta, és egészen a Bereczk Imre-féle SZEAC létrejöttéig ez így is maradt.


 

 

 

 

 

Kék-fehér SZEAC címer: 

1995-ben az új főszponzor érkezésével az NB III-ban vergődő Szeged FC felvette a 60-as évek legendás csapatnevét, a SZEAC-ot, és az akkori kék-fehér színösszeállítást. Sajnos a több mint 50 éve a címerben lévő diszkoszvető elmaradt, és egy teljesen új kinézetű címer született, ami szerencsére nem honosodott meg.


 



* Az 1899-es alapítású SZAK nemhivatalos utódai: * 

A SZEAC 1998. év végi visszalépését és megszűnését követően az újonnan alakult klubok szerencsére hűek maradtak a hagyományokhoz, a kék-fehér-fekete színekhez, a diszkoszvetős címerhez (ami a színhez hasonlóan párját ritkítóan egyedi a hazai és külföldi futballklubok esetében) és a szegedi klubfutball születési évéhez, 1899-hez (mégha ez utóbbihoz már nincs is meg a jogfolytonosság). Ilyen volt a Szeged LC és az FC Szeged címer, és ilyen az FK 1899 Szeged címer is. (Sőt az itt nem szereplő Tisza Volán SC Szeged címere is.)





 



Egyéb szegedi futballklubok címerei: 

Sorrendben: 1. Szegedi Vasutas SE (SZVSE; volt Tisza Vasutas) (alapítva: 1919) címer | 2. Szegedi Dózsa (alapítva: 1950) címer | 3. Szegedi Építők Spartacus SE (alapítva: 1952) címer | 4. Szegedi Juta Árú Gyár (alapítva: 1957) címer | 5. Újszegedi Textiles Club (UTC) (alapítva: 1957) címer | 6. József Attila Tudományegyetem SC Szeged (alapítva: 1977) címer | 7. Szegedi Nyomda | 8. Boszorkányok FC Szeged (alapítva: 1993) címer


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 26)

No, leszerepeltünk Kecskeméten. A mi nagy arcunknak is jót tett ez a zakó. Remélem még időben jött, Bandit meg elzavarják a búsba:

Mondjuk meg őszintén: péntek este elég ritkán láthatunk jó mérkőzést az NB I-ben. Nem tudni, miért, de így van. 
Szerencsére most nem így alakult, és ez elsősorban a Kecskemétnek köszönhető. Az újonccsapat az első félidőben gyakorlatilag lefocizta a pályáról a bajnokesélyes Debrecent, egymás után dolgozta ki a helyzeteket, miközben a vendégek csak egy Oláh-kapufát tudtak felmutatni. A kétgólos hazai vezetés teljesen megérdemelt volt, és akár több is lehetett volna, ha a KTE többet is góllal fejez be az életveszélyes kontrák közül.
Herczeg András még a szünet előtt cserélt, védő helyett csatárt hozott be - igaz, részben kényszerből - és ez meg is látszott a második félidei játékon. Ekkor már benne volt a gól vendégek játékában, de benne is maradt: ismét csak egy kapufáig jutottak, ezúttal is Oláh révén. Az ekkor már kevesebbet támadó Kecskemétnek azonban így egy gólra is futotta: Csordás tette fel koronát a teljesítményére.
Rendkívül nagy meglepetés született, nem is elsősorban az eredmény, mint inkább a mutatott játék miatt: a Kecskemét nem bunkerba vonulva, egy �talált� góllal győzte le a Debrecent, hanem gyakorlatilag darabokra szaggatta... Rég láthattunk ennyire tudatos, kulturált futballt � pláne péntek este...


----------



## smoki57 (2008 Szeptember 26)

A fradi meccsről csak annyit, a drukkereknek nevezett társaság egy része csak a balhé kedvéért megy ki a meccsre, ugyanugy mint amikor az NB 1-ben játszottak. Egy ilyen vegyes összetételű csapattól nem lehet nagy eredményeket várni. A játék jő volt, hajtottak, de ezt a játékot golókra játszák.


----------



## alter666 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Hát én azon a véleményen vagyok, hogy a Fradi még egy pár évig NBII-es csapat marad, mindamellett ezt nem bántásból mondom a Fradira csak nekik most nem jön össze


----------



## nnke (2008 Szeptember 27)

nnke írta:


> Drukkerek? ők nem drukkerek, hanem huligánok. Kikap a csapatuk, és ezt kell csinálni?
> Áprilisban amikor ellenünk ikszeltek, buszokat állítottak meg az út közepén, ököllel verték a busz ajtaját, pedig elvileg akkor még feljuthattak volna az nb1-be. Több rendőr kellett megfékezni őket, mint amennyien voltak.


 

NB II-es csapat: MaKó FC, a balhé egyébként Szegeden volt és már akkor is Makóról jártam át Szegedre dolgozni.

Egyébként a Makó most verte ki a DVTK-t a magyar kupából (igaz, hogy egy "talált" góllal, de a focit még mindig gólra játszák :-D) és bejutott a 16 közé, s majd a Honvéddal játszik.


----------



## nnke (2008 Szeptember 27)

*mako*futballclub.gportal.hu


gportal.hu/*mako*-company


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 27)

nnke írta:


> NB II-es csapat: MaKó FC, a balhé egyébként Szegeden volt és már akkor is Makóról jártam át Szegedre dolgozni.
> 
> Egyébként a Makó most verte ki a DVTK-t a magyar kupából (igaz, hogy egy "talált" góllal, de a focit még mindig gólra játszák :-D) és bejutott a 16 közé, s majd a Honvéddal játszik.



Ezután a meccs után küldték el Vágót Miskolcról.
A Honvéd meg a mi második csapatunkat verte ki a kupából szerdán .
Mondjuk a játékuk alapján nem érdemelték meg. Harmatgyenge ez a Honvéd is.
Az Algyőnek meg mi hentettünk egy tizest. Az Algyő vezetőjének szállóigévé vált mondata, amit a Loki meccs előtt mondott: "276 a fizető nézőszám, kb. 200 tiszteletjegyes van, meg még néhányan bejutottak, így ugyan ezren nem vagyunk, de kb. 600-an biztos!"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 27)

Hurrá, jövőre lesz még egy nk-i kupás indulási jogunk:

Nem sokkal ezelőtt kaptuk meg az UEFA hivatalos javaslatát, mely szerint Magyarországot a 2009-ben induló Európai Ligában három együttes is képviselheti” – nyilatkozta a Nemzeti Sport Online-nak Kovács István, az MLSZ adminisztrációs vezetője.

Kovács elmondta, hogy az UEFA javaslata alapján a kupagyőztes és a második helyezett mellett (ez a két helyezés ért eddig Magyarországon UEFA-kupa indulást) a bajnoki harmadik is részt vehet az új sorozatban, míg a bajnok természetesen továbbra is a Bajnokok Ligájában szerepelhet.

Ezzel kapcsolatban a végső döntést az MLSZ október 31-i elnökségi ülésén hozza meg, ugyanis a magyar szövetség dönthet adott esetben úgy is, hogy a bajnoki 3. helyett a Ligakupa-győztes szerepeljen az új sorozatban.

Kovács István azt is elmondta, hogy az Európai Liga a tervek szerint 2009. július 2-án rajtol, és a sorozat első körébe kapcsolódhat majd be a magyar bajnoki harmadik (vagy a Ligakupa-győztes, ha az MLSZ azt indítja), a második körbe a bajnoki második, a harmadik körbe pedig a kupagyőztes.

A magyar bajnok jelen állás szerint jövőre is a BL-selejtező második körében kapcsolódhat be a küzdelemsorozatba, de ez még módosulhat az idei végeredmény függvényében (persze a mi szempontunkból már csak rosszabb lehet, vagyis még visszacsúszhat a magyar bajnok az első körbe).

Pénteken ez már a második kedvező döntés volt számunkra, hiszen ugyancsak ezen a napon vált biztossá, hogy 2016-tól 24 csapat szerepelhet az Európa-bajnokságon, melynek következtében Magyarországnak is nagyobb esélye lesz kijutni a tornára.

Jobb lesz-e ezektől a döntésektől a magyar foci? – Aligha. Főképp azért nem, mert a nemzetközi kupákban a mieinket ebben a szezonban búcsúztató svájci vagy éppen török csapatok is nagyobb számban szerepelhetnek majd a nemzetközi kupákban, és a nyolc új Eb-helyre is lesz „jelentkező” bőven.


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 27)

De legalább több esélyünk van kijutni egy EB-re...


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 27)

*Elment a legidősebb magyar válogatott labdarúgó*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 27 - 15:20 
Kalocsai (egyes források szerint Kalocsay) Géza 1913. május 30-án született Beregszászon. 1932-ig futballozott az akkor már Csehszlovákiához csatolt szülővárosában. Tizenkilenc éves korában került a kontinens egyik legjobb csapatába, a prágai Spartába, amellyel öt év alatt bajnok és a Közép-Európa-kupa győztese lett. Háromszor játszott a csehszlovák válogatottban is, részt vett tartalékként az 1934-es olaszországi világbajnokságon is. Nem lépett ugyan pályára -- balszerencséjére a kor egyik legkiválóbb balszélsője, Antonin Puc volt a vetélytársa --, de érmet kapott. 

1937-től két évet Franciaországban, az Olympique Lille-ben légióskodott, ahol csapatával a Francia Kupa döntőjében is játszott, és bekerült az ország ligaválogatottjába. 
Huszonhat évesen „hazatért”, s a Kispestben futballozott. 1940-ben átigazolt a Ferencvárosba, amellyel bajnoki címet nyert, majd pályafutását harmincévesen az Újpestben zárta le. Még a kispestiek játékosaként került be a magyar nemzeti csapatba, 1940 március 31-én, az Üllői úton debütált, Svájc ellen. Első válogatottságán gólpasszt adott dr. Sárosi Györgynek, és 3–0-s győzelemhez segítette a nemzeti csapatot. Másodszor Németország ellen, egy 2–2-es döntetlennel végződött meccsen lépett pályára a válogatottban. 
A jogi diplomát szerzett Kalocsai doktort Sebes Gusztáv csábította el edzőnek. Az egykori balszélső hosszú tréneri pályafutásának állomásai a következők voltak: Nyíregyházi Madisz, Pápai Perutz, Debreceni Dózsa, Debreceni VSC, Szegedi Honvéd, Vasas Izzó, Pécsi Dózsa, FK Partizan (szerb), Standard Liege (belga), Újpesti Dózsa, Husszein Dey (algériai), Górnik Zabrze (lengyel), Ferencváros, Videoton, MTK, National (egyiptomi). Bajnoki címet nyert Belgiumban, Algériában és Lengyelországban. Zabrzéban mindmáig a klub történetének egyik legkiválóbb edzőjeként emlegetik, ő tette le (1966 és 1969 között) annak a csapatnak az alapját, amely 1970-ben mindmáig egyetlen lengyel klubként kupadöntőt játszott -- a KEK döntőjében szerepelt. 
Dr. Kalocsai Gézát, aki a legidősebb válogatott játékosként távozott az élők sorából, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség saját halottjának tekinti. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 27)

*Az EB rendezési jogát megtarthatja Ukrajna és Lengyelország*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 26 - 17:14 
Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) pénteken döntött arról, hogy Lengyelország és Ukrajna továbbra is megtarthatja a 2012-es labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság rendezési jogát.



 Csipkedjétek magatokat!



A két ország a 2007 áprilisi döntéshozatalkor kapta meg erre a lehetőséget. Az UEFA végrehajtó bizottsága pénteken hallgatta meg a felügyelő bizottság értékelését, amelynek feladata volt, hogy a helyszíneken állapítsa meg a két ország felkészültségét a futballünnep lebonyolítására. 
Michel Platini UEFA-igazgató elmondta, hogy a felügyelő bizottság egyértelműen meghagyja a két ország rendezési jogát, de rögtön hozzátette, hogy fel kell gyorsítaiuk a felkészülési munkálatokat több területen. 
Mind Ukrajna, mind Lengyelország nagy problémákkal küzd nem egész négy évvel az EB megrendezése előtt. A tervezett 12 stadionból ezideig csak egyetlenegy áll, az ukrajnai Dnepropetrovskban, amelyet két hete adtak át. Jelentőshátrányokkal küzd az infrastruktúra, kevés az autópálya és a modern repülőterekből is hiány van. Nem utolsósorban nagy gondokat okozmindkét országban a korrupció, amely elsősorban az utóbbi években virágzik. 
SITA/para


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 28)

Búcsú Rudi bácsitól:


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

*Corgoň-liga: Artmedia Petržalka – DAC – 0:0*


A végeredmény a DAC sikerét jelenti, hiszen pontot rabolt. A mérkőzés képe alapján akár többre is futotta volna. Bár a második félidő vége felé több helyzete volt az Artmediának. 



 Leony Kweuke harcol a labdáért
SITA


<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

*Végleg kirúgta Várhidit az MLSZ*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 25 - 18:45 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöksége csütörtöki ülésén úgy döntött, hogy nem hosszabbítja meg Várhidi Péter december 31-én lejáró szerződését. 


 Várhidi el...
arch. 


Az MLSZ honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint ez azt is jelenti, hogy a testület visszavonja a szakember megbízását az olimpiai válogatott irányítására és Várhidi nem lesz tagja az új struktúrában felálló operatív teamnek sem. 
"Az utánpótlás terén új koncepció szerint folyik a munka és ebben nem számít rám Jámbor László sportágfejlesztési igazgató" - mondta Várhidi az MTI-nek. "Biztos vagyok benne, hogy akkor is mennem kellett volna, ha az U21-es válogatottal nem kapunk ki 8-0-ra Szerbiában. Azt gondolom, Magyarországon mindent elértem, amit lehetett, hiszen voltam szövetségi kapitány és bajnokcsapat edzője is. Az eredmények miatt sem kell szégyenkeznem, a válogatottat, amit vezettem, szerették a szurkolók, telt ház előtt játszottunk meccseket. A felmondási idő december 31-ig tart, utána muszáj lesz dolgoznom, de egyelőre még nem gondolkoztam azon, mit fogok csinálni." 
A szövetség elkezdte az egyeztetéseket azokkal a szakemberekkel, akik szerepet kapnak az új rendszerben. A névsor az eredeti terveknek megfelelően október 30-ra alakul ki. 
Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke arról tájékoztatta a testületet, hogy egy hónapon belül 40 fölé emelkedik az OLLÉ-OMV program keretében átadott műfüves pályák száma, illetve, ha az Országgyűlés elfogadja a költségvetést, akkor jövőre 600 millió forint - 200 millióval több, mint idén - áll majd az utánpótlásnevelés részére. 
Kasza János a 2010-es budapesti és debreceni rendezésű futsal Európa-bajnokságot előkészítő bizottság vezetője elmondta, hogy elkészült a torna költségvetése, mellyel szóbeli visszajelzés szerint a kiadások nagy részét álló kontinentális szövetség (UEFA) elfogadott. 
mti/para


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

PSV Eindhoven-FC Volendam 1-0

Opstelling PSV:
Isaksson, Kromkamp, Marcellis, Bréchet, Salcido, Simons, Méndez, Nijland, Dzsudzsák, Lazovic en Koevermans.
Wissels: Cássio Ramos, Maza, Zonneveld, Wuytens, Amrabat, Culina en Bakkal.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 28)

Láttam, nagyon szar meccs volt. Ha így játszanak nagy zakót kapnak az Anfield road-on.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Láttam, nagyon szar meccs volt. Ha így játszanak nagy zakót kapnak az Anfield road-on.


Esélyük sincs.Nagyon gyenge a PSV.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Vitesse* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jan Vertonghen </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>76 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Jan Vertonghen </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Groningen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Feyenoord* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sepp De Roover </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Marcus Berg </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Marcus Berg </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Andre Bahia </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Kevin Hofland </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>11 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Hoflandra már nagyon ráfért a fegyelmezés.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 29)

Nyugat-szlovákia V. liga

A sereghajtó balonyiak egyik futballistája bántalmazta a játékvezetőt a mocsonoki pályán. Gólfesztivál zajlott Nyékvárkonyban, ahol a hazaiak tizenegyszer találtak a vágaiak kapujába. 

1. Dióspatony 9 7 2 0 21:6 23 

2. Illésháza 9 7 1 1 31:12 22 

3. Nádszeg 9 4 3 2 18:13 15 
4. Vágfarkasd 9 4 3 2 13:8 15 
5. Feketenyék 9 4 3 2 17:14 15 
6. Csallóközkürt 9 4 2 3 17:14 14 
7. Nyékvárkony 9 4 1 4 28:17 13 
8. Vásárút 9 3 3 3 17:13 12 
9. Močenok 8 3 2 3 10:9 11 
10. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 9 3 2 4 13:16 11 
11. Nagymegyer 9 2 4 3 10:10 10 
12. Tallós 9 2 3 4 13:15 9 
13. Nagyfödémes 9 2 2 5 10:15 8 
14. Vágsellye B 9 1 4 4 12:28 7 
15. Vága 9 2 0 7 13:37 6 
16. Balony 8 0 3 5 10:26 3 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 29)

*3. labdarúgó világbajnokság
Franciaország, 1938. június 4-19.*







A magyar válogatott első ellenfele Holland-India (a mai Indonézia) volt. A "sötét lónak" számító gárda ellen gyakorlatilag a legerősebb összeállításban lépett pályára a magyar válogatott. Ez még mindig az "egyiptomi csapás" következménye volt, semmit nem bíztunk a véletlenre. Végül nagy fölénnyel győztünk, de a nagyon lelkes holland-indiaiak bizony sokszor megnehezítették a csapat dolgát. Csatáraink bombáival szemben viszont tehetelenek voltak, olyannyira, hogy az első félidőben Samuels, aki megpróbált belefejelni Toldi egyik lövésébe - elájult... 
<CENTER>_Magyarország - Holland-India 6-0 (4-0)_</CENTER>
1938. június 5., Reims, 10 000 néző. Vezette: Conrie (francia) 

_Magyarország :_ Háda (Ferencváros) - Korányi (Ferencváros), Bíró (Hungária) - Lázár (Ferencváros), Turay (Hungária), Balogh I (Újpest) - Sas (Hungária), Zsengellér (Újpest), Sárosi (Ferencváros), Toldi (Ferencváros), Kohut (Olympique Marseille). 
_Holland-India :_ Bing Mo Heng - Samuels, Hukon - Anwar, Meeng, Nawir - Taihutu, Pattiwael, Zomers, Soedarmadji, Hong. G.: Kohut (13'), Toldi (16'), Sárosi (25'), Zsengellér (30'), Zsengellér (76'), Sárosi (89') 

<CENTER>További eredmények:</CENTER>
Svájc - Németország 1-1 (1-1, 1-1, 1-1)
Kuba - Románia 3-3 (1-1, 2-2, ?)
Franciaország - Belgium 3-1 (2-1)
Csehszlovákia - Hollandia 3-0 (0-0, 0-0, ?)
Brazília - Lengyelország 6-5 (2-1, 4-4, 5-4)
Olaszország - Norvégia 2-1 (1-0, 1-1, 2-1) 
Svédország játék nélkül jutott tovább. A sok hosszabbításos mérkőzés közül kettőn 120 perc sem hozott döntést, ezeket megismételték: 
Svájc - Németország 4-2 (1-2)
Kuba - Románia 2-1 (0-1) 

A négy közé jutásért a két meccset játszott Svájcot kellett legyőznünk. Kemény diónak ígérkezett, mert a megismételt találkozón a németek már 2-0-ra vezettek ellenük, a helvétek mégis fölényesnek mondható győzelmet arattak. Az előjelek nem voltak valami kedvezőek: "Rettenetes rossz a lillei pálya!" - írta a _Nemzeti Sport_. A mérkőzést megelőző napon pedig megmozdult a föld! Kémények dőltek le, falak repedtek meg, de nagyobb baj nem történt. A pihentetési okokból néhány helyen megváltoztatott magyar csapatból különösen a védelem érdemelt dícséretet, a csatárok sok hibáját részben a rossz talaj számlájára írták. Mindkét gólunkat a félidők végén értük el. 
<CENTER>_Magyarország - Svájc 2-0 (1-0)_</CENTER>
1938. június 12., Lille, 20 000 néző. Vezette: Barlassina (olasz) 

_Magyarország :_ Szabó (Hungária) - Korányi (Ferencváros), Bíró (Hungária) - Szalay (Újpest), Turay (Hungária), Lázár (Ferencváros) - Sas (Hungária), Vincze (Újpest), Sárosi (Ferencváros), Zsengellér (Újpest), Kohut (Olympique Marseille). 
_Svájc :_ Huber - Stelzer, Lehmann - Springer, Vernati, Lörtscher - Bicke, Abegglen III, Amado, Walaschek, Grassi. 
G.: Sárosi (43'), Zsengellér (91') 

<CENTER>További eredmények:</CENTER>
Svédország - Kuba 8-0 (4-0)
Olaszország - Franciaország 3-1 (1-1)
Brazília - Csehszlovákia 1-1 (1-0, 1-1, 1-1) 
A döntetlenül végződött talalkozót ezúttal is meg kellett ismételni:
Brazília - Csehszlovákia 2-1 (0-1) 

Az elődöntőben a Nagy József által edzett, addig csak egy mérkőzést játszott Svédország volt az ellenfelünk. Nagyon rosszul indult a találkozó, már az első percben gólt kaptunk. 20 percig tartott, amíg a csapat összeszedte magát. Ekkor újra betaláltak a svédek - ezúttal viszont a saját kapujukba. A Svájc ellen kínlódó csatársorunk ezután sorra vezette a szebbnél szebb akciókat, és a korabeli tudósítások szerint a különbség még nagyobb is lehetett volna. 

<CENTER>_Magyarország - Svédország 5-1 (3-1)_</CENTER>
1938. június 16., Párizs, 28 000 néző. Vezette: Leclerq (francia) 

_Magyarország :_ Szabó (Hungária) - Korányi (Ferencváros), Bíró (Hungária) - Szalay (Újpest), Turay (Hungária), Lázár (Ferencváros) - Sas (Hungária), Zsengellér (Újpest), Sárosi (Ferencváros), Toldi (Ferencváros), Titkos (Hungária). 
_Svédország :_ Abrahamsson - Eriksson, Kägren - Almgren, Jacobsson, Svanström - Nyberg, Johansson, H. Anderson, Keller, Wetterpström. 
G.: Nyberg (1'), Jacobsson (öngól - 20'), Titkos (37'), Zsengellér (39'), Sárosi (67'), Zsengellér (85') 

<CENTER>A másik elődöntőben:</CENTER>
Olaszország - Brazília 2-1 (2-0) 

<CENTER>A harmadik helyért:</CENTER>
Brazília - Svédország 4-2 (1-2) 

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD align=top>




*<CENTER>Meazza és Sárosi (balról) 
kézfogása a döntő előtt </CENTER>*</TD><TD>[FONT=helvetica,courier,ariel]*A döntőben tehát azt az olasz válogatottat kellett volna legyőznünk, amely 13 éve nem szenvedett vereséget a magyaroktól. Mindenki bizakodott, hogy most talán megtörik a jég, de erre mégsem került sor. Dietz Károly szövetségi kapitány kissé indokolatlanul megbolygatta az összeállítást, az addig nagyszerűen játszó Toldi kihagyása mindenképpen hibájául róható fel a sportsajtóra túlságosan sokat hallagtó kapitánynak. Szintén hiba volt védekező felfogásban pályára lépni az olasz együttes ellen, ez a taktika nagyon megbosszulta magát. A vereség fő oka azonban nem ez volt. Az egyes posztokon egyénileg is jobb olaszok sokkal korszerűbb labdarúgást űztek, Meazza és Ferrari pedig egészen kimagaslót nyújtott. A Nemzeti Sport tudósítása is elismerte, hogy a jobb csapat győzött, de később bebizonyosodott az osztrák Hugo Meisl híres-hírhedt mondása: "A magyarok vagy lagzit ülnek, vagy temetnek." Bírálatok tömkelege érte ezután edzőt, játékost, újságírót egyaránt. Pedig hogy örülnénk ma egy második helynek... *[/FONT]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<CENTER>A döntőben:</CENTER>

<CENTER>_Olaszország - Magyarország 4-2 (3-1)_</CENTER>
1938. június 19., Párizs, 75 000 néző. Vezette: Capdeville (francia) 

_Olaszország :_ Olivieri - Foni, Rava - Serantoni, Andreoli, Locatelli - Biavati, Meazza, Piola, Ferrari, Colaussi. 
_Magyarország :_ Szabó (Hungária) - Polgár (Ferencváros), Bíró (Hungária) - Szalay (Újpest), Szűcs (Újpest), Lázár (Ferencváros) - Sas (Hungária), Vincze (Újpest), Sárosi (Ferencváros), Zsengellér (Újpest), Titkos (Hungária). 
G.: Colaussi (6'), Titkos (18'), Piola (17'), Colaussi (35'), Sárosi (70'), Piola (82').


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Magyar Aranycsapat? Lehetmég, ha a jgkorihoz hasonlóan lesz A,B,C,D...devision! És Xben azok lehetünk akkár.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 30)

BartXXX írta:


> Magyar Aranycsapat? Lehetmég, ha a jgkorihoz hasonlóan lesz A,B,C,D...devision! És Xben azok lehetünk akkár.


Hogy te micsoda bölcs vagyElképesztő,hogy mennyire kell a hozzászólás


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 30)

*Mindössze három „hazai“ Erwin Koeman csapatában *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, szeptember 30 - 15:08 
A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott holland szövetségi kapitánya kijelölte 24 fős bő keretét az Albánia (október 11., Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 19.45 óra) és a Málta (október 15., Ta’Qali, 19.30 óra) elleni világbajnoki selejtezőkre. 


 Koeman



Az NB I-ből három futballista – Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK), Koltai Tamás (Győri ETO FC) és Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA) – szerepel a nomináltak között, a többiek külföldre szerződött labdarúgók. A keretet október 3-án, pénteken szűkíti a szakvezetés – adta hírül az MLSZ. 
A magyar válogatott: 
Kapusok: 
Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen) 
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC) 
Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK) 
Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers) 
Védők: 
Szélesi Zoltán (RC Strasbourg) 
Bodnár László (Red Bull Salzburg) 
Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht) 
Vaskó Tamás (US Avellino) 
Lőw Zsolt (TSG 1899 Hoffenheim) 
Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion) 
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC Kerkrade) 
Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle) 
Középpályások: 
Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund) 
Gera Zoltán (Fulham FC) 
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna) 
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC) 
Halmosi Péter (Hull City) 
Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk) 
Buzsáky Ákos (Queen's Park Rangers) 
Koltai Tamás (Győri ETO FC) 
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven) 
Huszti Szabolcs (SV Hannover '96) 
Csatárok: 
Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA) 
Torghelle Sándor (FC Augsburg) 
A nemzeti együttes október 7., kedden 16.30 órától tartja első, sajtónyilvános edzését (a helyszínt később jelölik ki az illetékesek). 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 30)

Esélyünk sincs az Albánok ellen.A Hollandok oda vissza megszenvedtek velük tavaly.0-1,1-0.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 30)

Ajax


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Pedig nincs más válsztás ha ki akarunk jutni a vb-re. Menekülés a győzelembe


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 30)

Ebben az évezredben? Kizárt...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Szeptember 30)

Smicii írta:


> Ebben az évezredben? Kizárt...


 
Ebben például igazad van.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 1)

Szlovák kupa

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Lipany* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Leonard Kweuke </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>56 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kaleidoangel (2008 Október 2)

nem vok egy nagy focirajongó...de lakótársam miatt néha meccset kellett néznem...


----------



## kaleidoangel (2008 Október 2)

de határozottan megkedveltem a Manchester Unitedot....


----------



## kaleidoangel (2008 Október 2)

meg az AS Romat...


----------



## kaleidoangel (2008 Október 2)

Vucinic a legjobb!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 2)

kaleidoangel írta:


> de határozottan megkedveltem a Manchester Unitedot....


Én meg határozottan megutálltalak.Remélem nem tolod ide többet a képed.Elvégre senki nem hivott.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 2)

afca írta:


> Én meg határozottan megutálltalak.Remélem nem tolod ide többet a képed.Elvégre senki nem hivott.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 2)

Találós kérdés. Kit ábrázol a kép?


----------



## Onur01 (2008 Október 3)

Egy kis poén a magyar fociról, bár hofi már a hetvenes években minden poént ellőtt, de azért... 

<object width="425" height="344">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDLiRKF5J0o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 3)

pisti72 írta:


> Találós kérdés. Kit ábrázol a kép?


Balázs inkognitóban:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 3)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Udinese* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Borussia D.* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Tamas Hajnal </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 3)

_Pot 1
_AC Milan 
Sevilla 
Valencia 
Benfica 
Schalke 04 
CSKA Moskou 
Tottenham Hotspur 
Hamburger SV 

_Pot 2_
VfB Stuttgart 
*Ajax*
Olympiakos Piraeus 
Deportivo La Coruña
Club Brugge 
Spartak Moskou 
Paris Saint-Germain 
Heerenveen

_Pot 3_
Rosenborg BK 
Udinese 
Feyenoord
Sporting Braga 
Slavia Praag 
Manchester City 
Galatasaray 
Sampdoria 

_Pot 4_
Hertha BSC
Partizan Belgrado
AS Nancy Lorraine 
Portsmouth FC 
Aston Villa 
Racing Santander 
FC Kopenhagen 
Dinamo Zagreb 

_Pot 5_
AS Saint-Étienne 
VfL Wolfsburg 
Standard Luik
FC Twente
NEC Nijmegen
Metalist Kharkiv 
Lech Poznan 
MSK Zilina


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 3)

http://www.pixter.hu/video?id=7022
Emlékeztek még erre. Mennyit szidták ezt a csapatot a vb után. 
Mit nem adnék, ha ma is lenne egy ilyen válogatottunk


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> http://www.pixter.hu/video?id=7022
> Emlékeztek még erre. Mennyit szidták ezt a csapatot a vb után.
> Mit nem adnék, ha ma is lenne egy ilyen válogatottunk


A következő meccsen meg csúnyán kikaptunk a RuszkiktólNem baj,ők akkor is a mieink voltak +a Nyilasi rúgta azon a VB.a leggyorsab gólt.Kapott is érte aranyórát.Hogy én mikre nem emlékszem:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 4)

afca írta:


> A következő meccsen meg csúnyán kikaptunk a RuszkiktólNem baj,ők akkor is a mieink voltak +a Nyilasi rúgta azon a VB.a leggyorsab gólt.Kapott is érte aranyórát.Hogy én mikre nem emlékszem:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Szerintem kavarod. A ruszkiktól 86- ban kaptunk ki, de akkor csúnyán. Úgy emléxem az Argentínokkal, a Belgákkal és a salvadoriakkal voltunk egy csoportban. Az argentinoktól kaptunk egy 3-ast, a belgákat sem sikerült megvernünk, mert amikor az Ornyos Fazekas egyedül vihette a kapura, hátulról felrúgták. A belga gyereket még ki sem állították, mert nem volt ilyen szabály akkoriban. Ha az Ornyos akkor belövi továbbjutunk a csoportból.
De most is tartom , bárcsak ma lenne hasonló kvalitású válogatottunk!!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem kavarod. A ruszkiktól 86- ban kaptunk ki, de akkor csúnyán. Úgy emléxem az Argentínokkal, a Belgákkal és a salvadoriakkal voltunk egy csoportban. Az argentinoktól kaptunk egy 3-ast, a belgákat sem sikerült megvernünk, mert amikor az Ornyos Fazekas egyedül vihette a kapura, hátulról felrúgták. A belga gyereket még ki sem állították, mert nem volt ilyen szabály akkoriban. Ha az Ornyos akkor belövi továbbjutunk a csoportból.
> De most is tartom , bárcsak ma lenne hasonló kvalitású válogatottunk!!


Lehet,hogy kavaromÖreg vagyok már:mrgreen:.De aranyórát sem akkor kapott Nyilasi??


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>17:00</TD><TD width=25>




</TD><TD class=row2 align=right width=110>Debrecen</TD><TD class=row2 width=45>h2h</TD><TD class=row2 align=left width=110>REAC</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Meccsre mész????


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 4)

afca írta:


> <table border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="370"><tbody><tr align="center"><td width="30">17:00</td><td width="25">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megyek hát! Hál' Istennek elállt az eső. Tudod, nálunk nincs fedett rész, úgyhogy ezt is kell nézni


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

Vezetnek a lilák az MTK ellen


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 4)

afca írta:


> Lehet,hogy kavaromÖreg vagyok már:mrgreen:.De aranyórát sem akkor kapott Nyilasi??


Azt akkor kaphatta, mert 86-ban nem játszott a VB-n, Mezey még a buszról is lezavarta, mikor mentek Ausztriába edzőtáborozni. Azt mondta, nincs rá szüksége, mert nélküle is megoldják. Hát mit mondjak, jól megoldották...., a tészta megtette a hatását!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Megyek hát! Hál' Istennek elállt az eső. Tudod, nálunk nincs fedett rész, úgyhogy ezt is kell nézni


Nyerjetek.a REAC ellen kötelező.Jó szurkolást


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 4)

afca írta:


> Nyerjetek.a REAC ellen kötelező.Jó szurkolást



Kösz, muszáj lesz, mert a lilák megverik az MTK-t az tutti.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mario Bozic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Bori </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Bozsics </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>64 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Peter Kabat </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gabor Nagy </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

vége.



​ 
Bajban a REAC... Nagyon rosszul megy a bajnokságban Aczél Zoltán együttesének, és bizony nem Debrecen a legjobb hely arra, hogy ezen változtasson egy gárda...
A bajnokesélyes hazaiak azonban nem kezdtek jól, olyannyira nem, hogy az első félóra után már füttyszót is lehetett hallani a közönség soraiból, annak ellenére, hogy a nyolcadik percben szerzett góllal vezetett a Loki. Ráadásul a REAC gyorsan egyenlített, egyre nyugtalanabbá téve a hazai híveket.
Nos, nem kellett volna nyugtalankodniuk. Az újabb Loki-gólra már nem volt válasza a REAC-nak, amely nem tudta tartani sem Dombit, sem Oláht, sem Rudolfot...
A második félidőre teljesen össze is omlott a rákospalotai gárda, és végül hat bekapott góllal utazhat haza... Aczél Zoltánnak van oka az aggodalomra, és játékosai közül is csak Jeremiás Gergő lehet elégedett teljesítményével: az egykori debreceni középpályás két gólt is szerzett, igaz, ez most semmire sem volt elég.

*Herczeg András (Debrecen):* - Úgy kezdtük a mérkőzést, ahogy azt hazai pályán kell, ám a gólunk után idegesen, kapkodóan játszottunk. A REAC egyenlítő gólja után azonban magunkhoz tértünk, pontosabbá vált a játékunk és jól használtuk ki a helyzeteinket. 
*Aczél Zoltán (REAC):* - Nem így indult ez a találkozó, de már a 8. percben, a semmiből gólt kaptunk. Azután közel egy félóráig sikerült kulturáltan, jól játszanunk és egyenlítettünk is. Újabb buta hibák után a hazaiak tovább növelték előnyüket és eldőlt a mérkőzés. A következő két találkozó számunkra sorsdöntő lesz.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

EHHEZ CSAK GRATULÁLLNI TUDOK


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

*Cegléd-Ferencváros*

* 1-1*
*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width=390 border=0><TBODY><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#008642><TD align=middle colSpan=2>Összeállítások</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#efefef><TD colSpan=2>Cegléd</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=fraditexts colSpan=2>Sánta - Buzás, Miklósvári, Villányi, Kenderes - Fehér, Barna, Szabó, Selei (Leskó, 87.) - Medgyesi (Kecskeméti, 92.), Horváth D. (Ramos, 79.)</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#efefef><TD colSpan=2>Ferencváros</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=fraditexts colSpan=2>Williams - Wolfe, Tidiane, Csiszár, Szkukalek - Zsivoczky (Fitos, 62.) , Moussa B., Ashmore (Morrison, 88.), Tóth B. - Ferenczi, Abdi (Kamate, 46.)</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#008642><TD align=middle colSpan=2>Gólok</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=fraditexts colSpan=2>Horváth D. (37.), ill. Abdi (16.)</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#008642><TD align=middle colSpan=2>Lapok</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#efefef><TD colSpan=2>Sárga</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=fraditexts colSpan=2>Barna (25.), Villányi (83.)</TD></TR><TR class=fraditextb bgColor=#efefef><TD colSpan=2>Piros</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD class=fraditexts colSpan=2>Csiszár (70.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






**Igy nem lessz meg a feljutás.*



<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

Ma a Bőccsel játszik a kis Loki. Megsegíthetnénk a Fradit, de van egy megérzésem, hogy nem fogjuk. Persze a Bőcs jó csapat, ha kikapunk tőlük nem biztos, hogy ennek tudható be.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Ma a Bőccsel játszik a kis Loki. Megsegíthetnénk a Fradit, de van egy megérzésem, hogy nem fogjuk. Persze a Bőcs jó csapat, ha kikapunk tőlük nem biztos, hogy ennek tudható be.



Na, megcsókólhatják a seggünket a fradisták!!:mrgreen:
Megvertük a Bőcsöt 1:0-ra


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" valign="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">1.</td> <td valign="center">FTC </td> <td align="center">*22*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="10%">2.</td> <td valign="center" width="65%">Bőcs </td> <td align="center" width="20%">*22*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">3.</td> <td valign="center">Debrecen II </td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">4.</td> <td valign="center">Cegléd</td> <td align="center">*17*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">5.</td> <td valign="center"> Kazincbarcika</td> <td align="center">* 14*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">6.</td> <td valign="center">MTK II </td> <td align="center">*13*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">7.</td> <td valign="center">BKV</td> <td align="center">*13*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">8.</td> <td valign="center">Vác</td> <td align="center">*11*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">9.</td> <td valign="center">Vecsés</td> <td align="center">*11*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">10.</td> <td valign="center">Makó</td> <td align="center">*11*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">11.</td> <td valign="center">Szolnok</td> <td align="center">*11*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">12.</td> <td valign="center">Baktalórántháza </td> <td align="center">*10*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">13.</td> <td valign="center">Békéscsaba</td> <td align="center">*10*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">14.</td> <td valign="center">ESMTK </td> <td align="center">*7*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">15.</td> <td valign="center">Jászberény</td> <td align="center">*7*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">16.</td> <td valign="center">Tököl</td> <td align="center">*6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

DAC - Zsolna 2:0 (1:0)




Edzői nyilatkozatok
Werner Lorant: "Ez a győzelem kétségtelenül nagy fegyvertény a csapat, de a klubunk számára is. Jól tudjuk, hogy milyen kiváló csapat ellen nyertünk. Ismerve az ellenfél erejét, sokkal jobban összpontosítottunk a védekezésre. Ez a taktika teljes mértékben bevált és három pontot eredményezett. A zsolnaiakat komoly helyzethez sem engedtük. Regedei hatalmas gólja cseresznye, vagy ahogy itt mondják, hab volt a mai nagy torta tetején.“ 
Dušan Radolský: "Egész mérkőzés során nyomás alatt tartottuk a hazaiakat, akik kiválóan szervezték meg a védelmüket és felelősségteljesen játszottak. Ráadásul elől Kweuke elsőrangúan játszott. Gratulálok a hazaiaknak a sikerhez, amely megérdemelt volt. Meg kell állapítanom, hogy a mezőnyfölény önmagában már a szlovák élvonalban sem jelentheti akár csak egy pont megszerzését sem“.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

Látod a zászlót a Dunaszerdahelyi DAC stadionban???


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Na, megcsókólhatják a seggünket a fradisták!!:mrgreen:
> Megvertük a Bőcsöt 1:0-ra


Mire volt ez jó?????Igaz ezzel bebizonyitottátok,hogy jobb csapatotok van mint a Fradi.:mrgreen:Ti letudtátok győzni a Bőcsöt:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

afca írta:


> Látod a zászlót a Dunaszerdahelyi DAC stadionban???



Nagyon király! Gratulálok!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

afca írta:


> Mire volt ez jó?????Igaz ezzel bebizonyitottátok,hogy jobb csapatotok van mint a Fradi.:mrgreen:Ti letudtátok győzni a Bőcsöt:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Beleolvastam a topikjukba a DK-ban. Már előre mocskolódtak, szidták Szimát, meg bundameccset emlegettek -előre!. 
Most meg hálásak, és már attól félnek,hogy a kisLoki is veszélyes lesz rájuk. Pedig az ostobák nem tudják, hogy az MLSZ szabályok szerint nem idulhatnak az nb1-ben , mivel ugyanaz a tulaja a két csaptnak.
November 2-án jönnek hozzánk. Majd akkor elválik ki a jobb. A tisztesség kedvéért őket is meg kell verni :mrgreen:!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 5)

Tényleg, miért nem csinálsz egy topikot a DK-ban a DAC-ról? Mondjuk sokan nem írnának oda , de legalább lenne az is.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Beleolvastam a topikjukba a DK-ban. Már előre mocskolódtak, szidták Szimát, meg bundameccset emlegettek -előre!.
> Most meg hálásak, és már attól félnek,hogy a kisLoki is veszélyes lesz rájuk. Pedig az ostobák nem tudják, hogy az MLSZ szabályok szerint nem idulhatnak az nb1-ben , mivel ugyanaz a tulaja a két csaptnak.
> November 2-án jönnek hozzánk. Majd akkor elválik ki a jobb. A tisztesség kedvéért őket is meg kell verni :mrgreen:!


Az,hogy mocskolódtak régi jó Fradi szokás.Remélem széttépitek őket.Egy 6-2 jótt tenne nekik is.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

A szemük follyon kiVan még ennél lejjebb????

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Heerenveen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Bruno Silva (og)</TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Roy Beerens </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Gerald Sibon </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>51 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Danijel Pranjic (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Danijel Pranjic </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luis Suarez (pen)</TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Edzõk*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A klub edzõi között olyan nagyhírû mestereket találhatunk, mint *Rinus Michels* (az 1974-es VB-ezüstérmes és az 1988-as Európa-bajnok holland válogatott szövetségi kapitánya), a magyar nemzetiségû, román állampolgár *Kovács István* (korábban román, késõbb francia szövetségi kapitány), a világjáró szerb *Tomislav Ivic*, a játékosként is kiváló, a Barcelonával 1989-ben KEK-et, 1992-ben BEK-et nyerõ *Johan Cruyff*, a késõbbi holland szövetségi kapitány és Real Madrid-edzõ *Leo Beenhakker* és a Barcelonával is bajnokságot nyerõ *Louis van Gaal*.[/FONT]
<TABLE width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=189 height=720>[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1910-1915 John Kirwan
1915-1925 Jack Reynolds
1925-1926 Harold Rose
1926-1928 Henry Castle
1928-1940 Jack Reynolds
1940-1941 Vilmos Halpern
1941-1945 Dolf v/d Kol
1945-1947 Jack Reynolds
1947-1948 Robert Smith
1948-1950 Walter Crook
1950-1953 Robert Thomson
1953-1954 Walter Crook
1954-1959 Karl Humenberger
1959-1961 Vic Buckingham
1961-1962 Keith Spurgeon
1962-1963 Joseph Gruber
1963-1964 Jack Rowley
1964-1965 Vic Buckingham
1965-1971 Rinus Michels
1971-1973 Kovacs István
1973-1974 George Knobel
1974-1975 Hans Kraay 
1975-1976 Rinus Michels
1976-1978 Tomislav Ivic
1978-1979 Cor Brom
1979-1981 Leo Beenhakker
1981-1982 Kurt Linder
1982-1985 Aad de Mos
1985-1988 Johan Cruijff
1988 Kurt Linder
1989-1991 Leo Beenhakker
1991-1997 Louis van Gaal
1997-1998 Morten Olsen
1998-2000 Jan Wouters
2000.03.21. Hans Westerhof
2000.08.15 Co Adriaanse
2001.11.29 Blind és van Veen (megbízott edzõ kettõs)
2001.12.03. Ronald Koeman
2005.02.25. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ruud Krol és Ton Bruins Slot (segédedzõk)
2005.03.14. Danny Blind [/FONT]​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=146>


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rinus Michels[/FONT] 




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Leo Beenhakker[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Louis van Gaal
A '96-os bajnoki tállal[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


Ronald Koeman[/FONT]​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=192>


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michels és Jaap van Praag[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jack Reynolds[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]van Gaal és Blind[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Co Adriaanse[/FONT]​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 2006-2007.7.1 Adrie Coster
2007.7.2-2008 Henk ten Cate
2008- Marco van Basten,Rob Witschge,John van t Schip


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

A Sheffield United (hivatalos nevén Sheffield United Football Club) Sheffield város egyik labdarúgó csapata (a másik a Sheffield Wednesday). 2007 óta ismét az angol másodosztályban játszik. klubot 1854-ben alapították az Adelphi Hotelben Sheffield-ben, és gyorsan az angol liga egyik meghatározó alakulatává vált. Az FA Kupát 4-szer hódították el (1899, 1902, 1915, 1925), bajnokságot pedig 1899-ben nyertek. A csapat később az első és a másodosztály között ingadozott, legutojára 2006-ban jutottak fel, de a szezon végén ismét kiestek.
A csapat meze piros-fehér csíkos, hivatalos szurkolói himnuszuk pedig a „The Greasy Chip Butty Song“.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

V. liga - déli csoport 

Nagyfödémes–Nádszeg 1:0 (1:0), g.: 35. Németh;

1. Illésháza 10 8 1 1 32:12 25 

2. Dióspatony 10 7 2 1 21:7 23 

3. Feketenyék 10 5 3 2 19:14 18 

4. Vágfarkasd 10 4 4 2 13:8 16 

5. Nádszeg 10 4 3 3 18:14 15 

6. Csallóközkürt 10 4 3 3 19:16 15 

7. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 10 4 2 4 17:17 14 

8. Nyékvárkony 10 4 1 5 28:19 13 

9. Vásárút 10 3 4 3 17:13 13 

10. Nagymegyer 10 3 4 3 12:10 13 

11. Močenok 9 3 2 4 10:11 11 

12. Nagyfödémes 10 3 2 5 11:15 11 

13. Tallós 10 2 4 4 15:17 10 

14. Vágsellye B 10 2 4 4 14:28 10 

15. Vága 10 2 0 8 13:39 6 

16. Balony 9 0 3 6 11:30 3


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 6)

Szia
Nem akarom összerondítani a topikod, de nagyon érdekelne, hogy ezt a rengeteg adatot másolod, vagy saját kútfőből zúdítod az olvasóra? kiss


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Kijuma írta:


> Szia
> Nem akarom összerondítani a topikod, de nagyon érdekelne, hogy ezt a rengeteg adatot másolod, vagy saját kútfőből zúdítod az olvasóra? kiss


Mi az a kútfő????

Gyerek korom óta az Ajax a kedvenc csapatom.Havi rendszerességgel kapok tőlük ajándékokat.Volt,hogy kaptam felvételi lapot is.Felvettek volna klubbtagnak.Csak azért nem lettem klubbtag mert nincs ABN-AMRO kártyám.

Mindemellett imádom a focit.Mindenfajta bajnokságot megnézek.Tudom ez betegség,és ragályos.A fiam is elkapta.

Itt pedig Pisti barátommal és néha Anikó barátnémmal csevegünk a fociról.Ha szereted gyere ide ha nem akkor is gyere.Majd megszerettetjük veled.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

PSV - De Graafschap
3-0





Balázs Dzsudzsák


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

A Fradi-szurkolók bojkottáltak, a csapat pontot vesztett Cegléden.






A Ferencváros egyes szurkolói csoportjai már korábban „üzentek” a ceglédieknek, mondván, nem hajlandóak 2000 forintot fizetni a belépőért az általuk „libalegelőnek” nevezett pályára. Ezért mintegy háromszázan bojkottálták a találkozót, de kívülről azért buzdították kedvenc csapatukat.

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=202359
..............................................................................................................

A libalegelőn csak X-re tellett???Ha lefekszik a kisLoki holvolna a Fradi???Az NBII nagy falat nekik.Mit akarnak a nagyok közt????


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*MLSZ: 31 ezres stadion felépítését tervezik a X. kerületben*

Az MLSZ a hivatalos honlapján közzétett egy több mint egyéves előkészítő munka eredményeként létrejött stadiontervet, az úgynevezett Magyar Nemzeti Labdarúgó-aréna koncepcióját.

Az MLSZ hivatalos honlapján közreadott tervek egy 31 200 fő befogadására alkalmas stadionról szólnak. A létesítmény Budapesten, a X. kerületi Fehér úton épülhetne meg.

A modern kor elvárásainak minden szempontból megfelelő komplexum beruházási költségkerete 45 millió euró, azaz több mint 11 milliárd forint. 

A felépítendő aréna kiválóan alkalmas lenne válogatott labdarúgó-mérkőzések megrendezésére, budapesti klubcsapatok hazai pályájaként, kupadöntők és hivatalos nemzetközi kupamérkőzések helyszíneként. A stadionfejlesztés jelen pillanatban az előkészítési szakaszban jár, és ahogy az MLSZ honlapja fogalmaz, még jó néhány feltételnek teljesülnie kell, hogy az építkezés megkezdődjön…


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Szlovákia: Regedei Csaba a hajrában góllal segítette csapatát*

A Dunajská Streda 2–0-ra legyőzte a Zilinát a szlovák első osztályú labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójában, a győztes csapat második gólját Regedei Csaba szerezte a 90. percben.
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Dunajská Streda–Zilina </TD><TD>2–0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Regedei Csaba*
*<TABLE class=infobox style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Személyes adatok</TH></TR><TR><TD>Teljes név</TD><TD colSpan=2>Regedei Csaba</TD></TR><TR><TD>Születési dátum</TD><TD colSpan=2>1983. január 16.</TD></TR><TR><TD>Magasság</TD><TD colSpan=2>179 cm</TD></TR><TR><TD>Poszt</TD><TD colSpan=2>védő</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Klubadatok</TH></TR><TR><TD>Jelenlegi klubja</TD><TD colSpan=2>FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely</TD></TR><TR><TD>Mezszám</TD><TD colSpan=2>17</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Junior klubok</TH></TR><TR><TD>-2000
</TD><TD colSpan=2>Győri ETO</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Profi klubok<SUP>1</SUP></TH></TR><TR><TD>Évek</TD><TD>Klub</TD><TD>Mérk. (gól)*</TD></TR><TR><TD>2000 – 2006
2006
2007 - 2008
2008-</TD><TD>Győri ETO
REAC
Újpest
FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely</TD><TD><STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>114 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (1)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>12 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (0)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>19 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (0)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 6 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (1)</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Válogatottság<SUP>2</SUP></TH></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Magyarország</TD><TD>2 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>(0)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 80%; COLOR: #555555; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3><SUP>1</SUP> A profi egyesületekben játszott mérkőzések és gólok
csak a labdarúgó-bajnokságok adatait tartalmazzák.


* Mérkőzések (Gólok száma)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

2008-2009

*ANGLIA*






*Premier League*
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland)
Gera Zoltán (Fulham)
Halmosi Péter (Hull City)
Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers - tartalék)
Gulácsi Péter (Liverpool - tartalék)
Németh Krisztián (Liverpool - tartalék)
Simon András (Liverpool - tartalék)
Pölöskei Zsolt (Liverpool - tartalék)
Kádár Tamás (Newcastle United F.C. - tartalék)
Stieber Zoltán (Aston Villa - tartalék)
Varga Péter (Manchester City - utánpótlás)
Horváth Barnabás (Manchester City - utánpótlás)

*League Championship*
Buzsáky Ákos (Queens Park Rangers)
Gyepes Gábor (Cardiff City)
Laczkó Zsolt (Leicester City - kölcsönben az Olympiakostól)
Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle)
Király Gábor (Burnley)
Rósa Dénes (Wolverhampton)
Priskin Tamás (Watford)
Antal Botond (Watford)
Ambrusics Róbert (Leicester City - utánpótlás)
Megyeri Balázs (Bristol City - utánpótlás)

*League Two (IV. o.)*
Kovács János (Lincoln City)
Kiss György (Nantwich Town, VIII. o.)




*NÉMETORSZÁG*






*Bundesliga I.*
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC)
Hajnal Tamás (Karlsruhe)
Huszti Szabolcs (Hannover)
Löw Zsolt (Hoffenheim)
Szűcs László (Dotmund ifjúsági)

*Bundesliga II.*
Szabics Imre (Augsburg
Torghelle Sándor (Augsburg)

*Regionalliga (III. o.)*
Schultz Levente (Burghausen)
Tölcséres András (FC Ingolstadt)




*AUSZTRIA*






*T-Mobile Bundesliga*
Bodnár László (Salzburg)
Pusztai Kornél (Kaernten)
Csizmadia Csaba (Mattersburg)
Kovrig Ákos (Mattersburg)
Sáfár Szabolcs (Austria Wien)
Peszmeg Viktor (Red Bull Salzburg, U19)
Rábold Richárd (Red Bull Salzburg, U19)
Nagy Patrik (Rapid Wien, U19)
Márkus Gábor (Austria Wien, utánpótlás, ?)

*Regionalliga (III. o.)*
Sira István (Mattersburg amatőr)

*Alsóbb osztályok *
*(IV. o.)*
Horváth Tibor (Stegersbach)
Somfalvi Csaba (Rohrbach)
Tiber Krisztián (Klingenbach)
Gelbmann Csaba (Zurndorf)
Szukob Tamás (Scukilb)
*(VI. o.)*
Horváth Péter (Union Rottenbach)




*BELGIUM*






*Jupiler League *
Juhász Roland (Anderlecht)
Tóth Balázs (Genk)
Tőzsér Dániel (Genk)




*HOLLANDIA*






*Eredivisie*
Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen)
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC)
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven)
Fehér Csaba (NAC Breda)
Vermes Krisztián (Sparta Rotterdam)




*GÖRÖGORSZÁG*






*Superleague*
Posza Zsolt (Ergotelisz)
Orosz Péter (OFI Kréta)





*OLASZORSZÁG*





*Serie A:*
Preklet Csaba (Reggina - utánpótlás)
Kovácsik Ádám (Reggina - utánpótlás)
Nikischer György (Internazionale - utánpótlás)
Tamási Zsolt (Udinese - utánpótlás)

*Serie B:*
Bognár Zsolt (Frosinone)
Koman Vladimir (Avellino - kölcsön a Sampdoriatól)
Vaskó Tamás (Avellino)
Szatmári Lóránd (Avellino - kölcsön a Regginától)
Vass Ádám (Brescia)
Feczesin Róbert (Brescia)
Varga Roland (Brescia - ifjúsági)
Filkor Attila (Sassuolo - kölcsön az Interből)





*SPANYOLORSZÁG*





*Primera Division*
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna)

*II. osztály*
Balogh Béla (Murcia)

*III. osztály*
Szalai Ádám / Real Madrid B (Castilla)




*SKÓCIA*





Gróf Dávid (Hibernian)
Balog János (Hearts)




*UKRAJNA*

Farkas Balázs (Dinamo Kijev)




*SVÁJC*






*I. osztály*
Vanczák Vilmos (Sion)

*II. osztály*
Totka Dániel (FC WIL 1900 AG)




*SZLOVÉNIA*






Sebők József (Nafta Lendva)
Andruskó Attila (Primorje)
Makra Zsolt (Primorje)




*OROSZORSZÁG*






Gaál Miklós (Amkar Perm)




*LENGYELORSZÁG*






Majoros Árpád (Cracovia)
Vayer Gábor (LKS Lodz)




*CSEHORSZÁG*





Róth Ferenc (Viktoria Plzen)
Kerek Norbert (Slavia Praha)




*SZLOVÁKIA*





Regedei Csaba (Dunajska Streda)
Vasas Zoltán (Dunajska Streda)




*KÍNA*





*II. osztály*
Nagy Sándor - Budaörs SC (Qiungdao kölcsönben)




*CIPRUS*





*I. osztály*
Nagy Zoltán (Anorthoszisz Famaguszta)

*II. osztály*
Mátyus János (ASIL Lyssi )
Kovács Béla (ASIL Lyssi )




*IZLAND*





*I. osztály*
Horváth Gyula (Knattspyrnufélag Akuryrar)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

2008-2009 
*Jelenlegi legdrágább labdarúgóink*

Huszti Szabolcs (Hannover) - 6.500.000€
Hajnal Tamás (Karlsruhe) - 4.000.000€
Gera Zoltán (West Bromwci Albion) - 4.000.000€
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV) - 3.500.000€
Juhász Roland (Anderlecht) - 2.500.000€
Király Gábor (Burnley) - 2.500.000€
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC) - 2.000.000€
Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen) - 2.000.000€
Halmosi Péter (Plymouth) - 1.800.000€
Bodnár László (Red Bull Salzburg) - 1.600.000€
Szélesi Zoltán (Strasbourg) - 1.500.000€
Tóth Balázs (Genk) - 1.300.000€
Torghelle Sándor (Carl Zeiss Jena) - 1.250.000€
Priskin Tamás (Watford) - 1.125.000€
Kádár Tamás (Newcastle) - 1.350.000€
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna) - 1.000.000€
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda) - 900.000€
Buzsáky Ákos (Queens Park Rangers) - 850.000€
Csizmadia Csaba (Mattersburg) - 850.000€
Tőzsér Dániel (AEK Athén) - 750.000€
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland) - 750.000€
transfermarkt.de


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Linkek


FOCITIPP - HARDCORE FUTBALL
Foci hírek
Football, foci története
Bognár Zsolt honlapja
Priskin Tamás honlapja
Tímár Krisztián honlapja
Csizmadia Csaba honlapja
Tőzsér Dániel honlapja
Vadócz Krisztián honlapja
Kádár Tamás honlapja
Németh Krisztián honlapja
Dzsudzsák Balázs honlapja
GeraZone Unofficial
Huszti Szabolcs honlapja
Buzsáky Ákos honlapja
Idegenlégiósaink
Pókerasztal és zsetontartó
magyarfoci.lap.hu
foci.lap.hu
Focimagazin
Eredmények.net - Fogadok rá!
Eredmények.com
NSO
Stopli - A futballrajongók oldala
PEPSIFOCI - 100%
Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség
http://www.blogger.com/rearrange?bl...LinkList&widgetId=LinkList1&action=editWidget


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Dzsudzsák Balázs


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A holland labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>A holland labdarúgás a világ elitjéhez tartozik hosszú idő óta. Itt nemcsak az egykor Európa-bajnokságot nyerő válogatottra gondolunk, hanem a holland elsőosztályú bajnokságra, az Eredivisie-re, amely pontvadászat - színvonalát tekintve - az UEFA rangsorolása alapján az előkelő 7. helyet foglalja el. 



Az Eredivisie a legmagasabb bajnoksága a holland labdarúgásnak. 1954-ben indították útjára, azóta több változtatáson is átesett, elég csak azt említeni, hogy 1990-től 1999-ig a bajnokság hivatalos neve PTT Telecompetitie volt (a szponzora, a PTT Telecom után), amit KPN Telecompetitie-re változtattak 1999-ben, 2000-ben pedig KPN Eredivisie-re. 2002-től 2005-ig a bajnokságot Holland Casino Eredivisie-nek hívták. A 2005-06-os szezontól a bajnokságot a Sponsorloterij lottó támogatja, de törvénybe ütköző okok miatt ezt nem lehet a bajnoksággal összekapcsolni. 
A legmagasabb osztály 18 klubból áll. Minden klub kétszer mérkőzik meg az összes többi csapattal az idény során, egyszer otthon és egyszer idegenben. Minden szezon végén az utolsó együttes automatikusan kiesik a holland bajnokság második vonalába, az Eerste Divisie-be, az Eerste Divisie bajnoka pedig automatikusan feljut az élvonalba. Az Eredivisie további két utolsó előtti csapata kiesési/feljutási rájátszásos mérkőzést játszik. A rájátszást két csoportban bonyolítják le. Mindegyik csoport tartalmaz egy Eredivisie klubot és négy topcsapatot az Eerste Divisie-ből. Mindkét kiesési/feljutási rájátszásos csoportokban az összes csapat játszik hazai és idegenbeli mérkőzést a többi csapattal. A rájátszási csoportok győztesei a következő idényben az Eredivisie-ben szerepelnek, a többi együttes az Eerste Divisie-ben folytatja. 
A 2005-06-os bajnoka az Eredivisie-nek automatikusan résztvevője az UEFA Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének. A KNVB bevezette a rájátszásos rendszert 2005-06-ban a másodiktól a kilencedik helyezett klubbok számára. Egy hely kiadó az UEFA Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjének 3. fordulójában, csakúgy mint az UEFA Kupában a legjobb teljesítményt nyújtó csapatok számára. A fennmaradó UEFA Kupás helyet a KNVB Kupa győztese kapja meg. A legjobb öt klub különböző ütemterv szerint játszik, ahol a 2-tól az 5-ik helyezettnek a legrosszabb esetben is garantált az UEFA Kupa szereplés. A rájátszásos rendszert kifogásolták a klubok, a játékosok és a szurkolók a mérkőzésszám emelkedése miatt... 



A bajnokságból kiemelkedik 3 csapat eredményeit tekintve: Az AFC Ajax, a PSV Eindhooven és a Feyenoord. Az eddigi nézőrekordot az Ajax stadionjában regisztrálták (48.124 fő - teltház), ám a másik két csapat meccseinek átlag nézőszáma is jóval 30.000 felett van. Bajnoki címeket tekintve is ez a három csapat a legeredményesebb: az Ajax 29-et, a PSV 14-et, míg a Feyenoord 10-et zsebelt be ezidáig. Az örökmérlegre pillantva is ezt a sorrendet állapíthatjuk meg tetemes Ajax fölénnyel, így joggal érdemelte ki az amsterdami csapat, hogy áldozzunk néhány sort rá részletesebben. 



Az Ajax Amsterdam (Amsterdamsche Football Club Ajax) a holland labdarúgás leghíresebb és legnépszerűbb egyesülete. Homérosz Iliászának két hőse is az Ajax névre hallgatott, mindketten elestek a trójai háborúban, róluk kapta a nevét. A klubot 1900. március 18-án alapították. A csapat egyike a világ legjelentősebb labdarúgó-egyesületeinek, hagyományosan a 10 legnagyobb között említik. 
Jelentősebb eredményei: 29-szeres holland bajnok, 17-szeres holland kupagyőztes, 6-szoros holland szuperkupagyőztes, 4-szeres BEK/BL győztes és egyszeres UEFA-kupa győztes. Számos híres játékos alkotta/alkotja a csapat keretét, elég csak Frank Riijkardra, Zlatan Ibrahimovicsra, Marco Van Bastenre vagy Oliver Kulivertre gondolni. 



Végül néhány szó a tulipánosok nemzeti labdarúgó-válogatottjáról. Hollandia labdarúgása a világ elitjéhez tartozik a 70-es évek óta. 1974-ben, és 1978-ban világbajnok is lehetett volna, ám a döntőkben előbb az NSZK-tól, majd Argentínától is kikapott. 1988-ban viszont melléjük szegődött a szerencse: megnyerték az EB-t. Azóta változó a csapat teljesitménye. Az 1998-as VB-n negyedik, a 2002-es VB-re be se jut, 2006-ban nyolcaddöntős. Az utóbbi Európa-bajnokságokon általában elődöntős. A 2008-as Európa-bajnokságon biztos hogy láthatjuk majd őket, hiszen magabiztosan jutottak tovább csoportjukból.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A magyar labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>Aranycsapat, Puskás Ferenc, 6-3, Ferencvárosi T.C.. Ezek nagy részét a világ minden pontján egy nemzethez kapcsolják az emberek: a magyarokhoz, azon belül is a Magyar Labdarúgó válogatotthoz. 




Hazánk hivatalos nemzeti válogatottját 1902-ben alapították meg, és még ez év októberében lejátszották legelső hivatalos mérkőzésüket Ausztria ellen, melynek eredményét könnyen elfelejthettük az utána következő, sikereket hozó évek alatt. Legnagyobb arányban az oroszokat, a franciákat és az albánokat sikerült megvernünk, 12-es gólkülönbséggel, de játszottunk nagyon rossz meccseket is, a két legrosszabbat talán Anglia és Németország ellen vívtuk, ahol 7-0 arányban maradtunk alul. A legtöbb válogatottságot Bozsik József (101), míg a legtöbb gólt a képen látható Puskás Ferenc (84) könyvelhette el. Hazánk 3-szoros olimpiai bajnok, két alkalommal második volt a világbajnokságon és egyszer bronzérmes az EB-n. 

Világbajnokságon 1938-ban és 1954-ben szereztünk érmet. Az alábbiakban az '54-es VB-t boncolgatjuk. 




Svájc, napsütés, 1954 nyara. Az egész világ a szenzációs támadójátékú magyarokat akarta látni, akik ki is tettek magukért, hiszen két sima győzelemmel kezdtek a csoportban: Németország ellen 8:3, Dél-Korea ellen 9:0-ra. A kieséses szakaszban is simán jutottunk tovább, s már csak az NDK elleni finálé volt hátra. A döntő drámai csatát hozott. Alig 10 perc alatt, a magyar csapat 2:0-ás vezetésre tett szert, és minden jel arra mutatott, hogy ismét nagyarányú győzelmet láthat a közönség. Azonban a németek hamar tudtak válaszolni, sőt egyenlíteni is. Ezután kiegyenlítetté vált a mérkőzés, amelyet végül a németek nyertek meg egy a mérkőzés vége előtt hat perccel szerzett góllal. Az utolsó percben a magyar válogatott csapatkapitánya, Puskás Ferenc megszerezte az egyenlítő találatot, de az angol játékvezető lest intett (később kiderült, hogy Puskás gólja mégsem volt les) A magyarok így első vereségüket könyvelhették el 1950 után, ezzel elvesztették a biztosnak hitt világbajnoki címet. A magyarok veresége az '54-es berni döntőben máig rejtély. A döntő félidejében, a német öltözőben Sepp Herberger elégedettnek tűnt, a németek ampullában, vagy injekcióban kapták az általuk vitaminnak nevezett, állítólagos szőlőcukrot. Ez az eljárás mára alaposan visszaütött, hiszen hónapokkal később egymás után betegedtek meg sárgaságban az NSZK válogatottjának tagjai, s talán nem véletlenül robbant ki sok-sok év múltán a doppingvád. Az angol játékvezető nem adott meg egy szabályos magyar gólt, nem ítélt meg egy jogos tizenegyest, a szerencse sem állt a magyarok mellé, hiszen kétszer is a kapufát találták el a mieink. Aztán az esős idő, a sáros, nehéz talaj... 

A torna gólkirálya a magyar csapatból Kocsis Sándor lett 11 találattal. A mérkőzések átlagos nézőszáma 34.000 fő volt, a gólátlag meccsenként 5,4. Az egyetlen piros lapos mérkőzés a Magyarország - Brazília találkozó volt. Érdekesség, hogy ezen a világtornán szerepelt a játékosok hátán mezszám. 




Minden idők legjobb magyar 11-ét Aranycsapat néven szokták emlegetni. Tagjai: Grosics Gyula - Buzánszky Jenő, Lóránt Gyula, Lantos Mihály - Bozsik József, Zakariás József, Budai László, Kocsis Sándor, Czibor Zoltán - Hidegkuti Nándor, Puskás Ferenc. A szövetségi kapitány Sebes Gusztáv volt. Legnagyobb sikereik: aranyérem az '52-es helsinki olimpián, 6-3-as győzelem az angolok ellen (a sportág kitalálói azelőtt sohasem vesztettek hazai pályán külföldi csapat ellen) és ezüstérem az 1954-es VB-n. A csapat 1950-től 1954-ig játszott együtt. 




A legtöbb hazai szurkolóval rendelkező magyar futballklub a Ferencvárosi Torna Club labdarúgás-szakosztálya, vagy rövidebb nevén a Fradi. A klubot 1899-ben alapították a fővárosban, s a legeredményesebb magyar csapattá nőtte ki magát az FTC: 28-szoros bajnok, 20-szoros magyar kupa és 3-szoros nemzetközi kupa győztes. A klub emblémájának alján a három E az erkölcs, az erős és az egyetértés rövidítései. Az öt zöld és a négy fehér sáv a 9. kerületre utal (Ferencváros). Legnagyobb vereségüket az oxfordi focicsapat ellen szenvedték el 16:0 arányban. A zöld sasok legnagyobb sikerüket 1965-ben érték el, amikor Torinóban a Juventus ellen 1-0-ra nyertek, ezzel elhódították a Vásárvárosok Kupáját (a jelenlegi UEFA-kupa elődje). Néhány érdekesség a csapatról: 

Az 1931/32 szezonban az FTC az összes (22) meccsét megnyerte, ez egyedülálló teljesítmény Magyarországon és világszerte is ritkaságszámba megy. 

A Ferencváros az egyetlen magyar klub, amelynek soraiban Aranylabdás futballista is játszott Albert Flórián személyében. 




A Fradi adta a legtöbb válogatott játékost: Az FTC-ből az évtizedek során eddig közel 160-an ölthették magukra a címeres mezt, míg a listán második helyen álló Újpest mintegy 130 játékost adott a nemzeti együttesnek. 

Az FTC-ből került ki a legtöbb gólkirály: Összesen 23 alkalommal szerezte ferencvárosi labdarúgó a legtöbb gólt; a Honvédnak 22, az Újpestnek 20 gólkirálya volt. 

Európa legeredményesebb góllövője is a Fradiban játszott, az 1948/49-es idényben Deák Ferenc 59 találattal lett gólkirály, ennyit soha senki nem szerzett egy bajnokságban. 

Néhány híres játékos, akik valaha fradisták voltak: Albert Flórián, Gera Zoltán, Szabics Imre, Lisztes Krisztián, Szűcs Lajos, Lipcsei Péter, Nyilasi Tibor (a képen), Rákosi Gyula.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*Az angol labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>A modern értelemben vett labdarúgás bölcsője Anglia. Legelőször valamikor a 14. században rúgták a "bőrt" ott. Az első labda a legenda szerint egy dán bandita feje volt, szerencsére az idők múlásával a foci sokat változott, ám a lényeg ugyanaz maradt. 



A parasztok és iparosok által űzött sport nemcsak mélyen lenézett volt az arisztokraták által, de olykor még a betiltása is felvetődött. Nem véletlenül. Az egész napos mérkőzések ugyanis jórészt nem voltak mások, mint kemény tömegverekedések. Falvak, városrészek játszottak egymással, 700 részvevővel, a "kapuk" olykor 5 kilométeres távolságra voltak egymástól. A törött ablakok és lábak mellett nem volt ritka a halálos áldozatokat követelő összecsapás sem. Később korlátozták a játékosok számát 11-11 főre, de a felállás más volt, hiszen egy jó ideig kapusok se voltak. 



A szigetországban az első futballklub 1857-ben, Sheffieldben alakult, melyet számos már követett. 1863. október 26. valószínűleg a legfontosabb dátum a futball történetében. Ekkor alakul meg az angol labdarúgó szövetség, amelyet később 140 követ a világ minden táján, végképp nemzetközivé téve a sportot. (Itt jegyezzük meg, a labdarúgás angol neve, a soccer a szövetség-centrikusságból jött. A szövetség angol rövidítése: assoc.) 
Az angol labdarúgó-válogatott Anglia nemzeti csapata, amelyet a Futball Szövetség, Anglia labdarúgó-szövetsége irányít. Anglia hagyományosan a világ futballjának egyik legerősebb csapata.



A válogatott fényes és nagy múltra tekinthet vissza. A legtöbbször Peter Shilton ölthette magára hazája mezét, szám szerint 125-ször. A legtöbb gólt (49-cet), Bobby Charlton (lásd a képen)szerezte. Első hivatalos mérkőzését 1872. november 30-án játszották az angolok Skócia ellen, melynek végeredménye gól nélküli döntetlen lett. Az eddigi legnagyobb arányú győzelmet első meccsük után egy évtizeddel érték el Észak-Írország ellen idegenben, 13-0 arányban. Büszkeség tölthet el minket, hiszen a magyar válogatott verte meg a legnagyobb gólkülönbséggel az szigetországiakat 1954. május 23-án, 7-1-re. 
Az angol válogatott mezeit jelenleg az Umbro sportszergyártó cég állítja elő. Hazai mezük fehér, a jobb vállánál egy piros csíkkal, míg idegenbeli szerelésük piros. 



Büszkén mondhatják el magukról, hogy már világbajnokságot is nyertek, fennállásuk alatt eddig egyet 1966-ban. Az volt az első "televíziós" vébé, hiszen először ebben az évben láthatták emberek százezrei élőben a mérkőzéseket. A világtorna egyértelműen az Anglia-NSZK összecsapás miatt maradt emlékezetes, pontosabban egy gól miatt, de erről egy kicsit később. A döntőbe az imént említett két csapat került be, Anglia az elődöntőben Portugáliát, az NSZK pedig a szovjeteket búcsúztatta, így a házigazda angolok reménykedhettek az aranyéremben. A döntőn a 90. percben 2-2 volt az állás, így hosszabbításra került sor, ahol esett az általam említett gól. A modern technika összes vívmányát segítségül hívták az elemzők, mégse tudták eldönteni, hogy Geoff Hurst lövése a gólvonalon belül vagy kívül pattant-e le. "Gól az, amit megad a bíró" - márpedig a mérkőzés bírája a kezdőkör felé mutatott, tehát szerinte benn volt a labda, így hosszabbítás után az angolok nyerték meg az 1966-os világbajnokságot. Azóta a legjobb eredményt 1990-ben érték el, amikor a 4. helyen végeztek. 



Angliában a nemzeti sport a futball, ezért nem is csoda, hogy zsúfolásig telnek egy-egy bajnoki forduló alkalmával a stadionok. Így van ez hétről-hétre az Old Traffordon is, az egyik legrégebben alapított szigetországi csapat, a Manchester United "arénájában" is. Arénának nevezhető, hiszen a szurkolók gondoskodnak arról, hogy az ellenfél játékosai kemény 90 perc elé nézzenek. A 2005/2006-os szezonban a vörös ördögök mérkőzéseinek átlagos nézőszáma 68765 (!!!) fő volt. 
A Man. Utd. 1878-ban alakult Newton Heart F.C. néven. Első nagy sikereit 1956 és 1966 között érte el, ezután ismét hanyatlani kezdett a csapat. Aztán érkezett Sir Alex Ferguson az 1990-es években, és a gárda sorra érte el a jó eredményeket, többek közt bajnoki győzelem, FA kupa, Ligakupa, Community Shield trófea és Interkontinentális Kupa. Kétségtelenül az angol labdarúgás egyik legsikeresebb klubja, mutatja ezt az is, hogy már 15-ször megnyerték a Premier League-t. 1999-ben az angol kormány megakadályozta, hogy Rupert Murdoch felvásárolta a céget, de 2005-ben Malcolm Glazer mégis ellenséges felvásárlást hajtott végre, ami nagy adósságba taszította a klubbot, hiszen a vételár nagy része kölcsön volt. A klub játékosai között rengeteg világsztárt találhatunk, elég csak Scholes, Giggs, Beckham, Cantona vagy C.Ronaldo nevét említeni. 



Elemzők (és az elért eredmények) szerint az angol élvonal legsikeresebb klubja a Liverpool F.C., mely 18-szoros angol bajnok, 5-szörös BL, 3-szoros UEFA-kupa, 7-szeres FA-kupa és szintén 7-szeres Ligakupa-győztes. Stadionjuk az Anfield, mely közel 46000 személy befogadására alkalmas. A vörösök mottója: "You will never walk alone", magyarul sosem maradtok egyedül. A szurkolók a világ legtávolabbi pontjára is elkísérik csapatukat, legyen szó Ausztráliáról vagy épp Dél-Koreáról. Az elért sikerek nemcsak a szerencsének köszönhetőek: hozzájuk járult számtalan fenomenális játékos, mint például Robbie Fowler, Steven Gerrard, Ian Rush, Kevin Keegan vagy Kenny Dalglish.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A francia labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>A francia labdarúgó-válogatott egyike a világ legsikeresebb nemzeti csapatainak. A 'kékek' nyertek már világbajnokságot, EB-t és olimpiát is. A legutóbbi vébé döntőjét csak tizenegyesekkel veszítették el az olasz labdarúgó-válogatottal szemben. 



Első hivatalos mérkőzésüket a belgák ellen játszották 1904-ben, melynek eredménye 3-3 lett. Legnagyobb győzelmüket Azerbajdzsán ellen érték el +10-es gólkülönbséggel, ugyanakkor sikerült kikapniuk 17-1-re a dánoktól, igaz, lassan egy évszázada volt már az a meccs. A legtöbb válogatottsággal Lilian Thuram rendelkezik, míg Michel Platini (a képen) szerezte a legtöbb gólt. Franciaország aktívan kiveszi részét a nemzetközi sportéletből: az Eurosport televíziós csatorna székhelye valamint a FIFA képviselete is a galloknál található. 



A franciák első és eddigi egyetlen világbajnoki címüket a hazai rendezésű 1998-as vébén nyerték nem akármilyen játékkal. A döntőben a címvédő Brazíliát fogadták, akiket 3-0 arányban győztek le, köszönhetően Zidane szenzációs játékának és góljainak. A házigazda franciák úgy nyerték meg a címet, hogy mindössze két gólt kaptak az egész tornán, és egy döntetlen kivételével minden meccsüket megnyerték. A francia kaput csak a dánoknak és a horvátoknak sikerült bevenni. A torna lebonyolítási rendszere alaposan megváltozott a korábbi világbajnokságokhoz képest. Ez az első torna, ahová már 32 csapat jutott be. A csapatokat 8 darab négyfős csoportba sorsolták, ahol mindenki mindenkivel játszott egy mérkőzést. A legjobb 16 közé, az egyenes kieséses rendszerbe a 8 csoport első, illetve második helyezettjei jutottak. 
64 mérkőzésen összesen 171 gól esett, az átlagos nézőszám 43517 fő volt. A torna gólkirálya a horvát Davor Suker lett 6 góllal. 



Egy másik hasonlóan kedves dátum 2000. július 2-a a francia futball szerelmeseinek, hiszen a nemzeti válogatott ezen a napon nyerte meg történelme második Európa-bajnokságát. A 2000-es EB-t, azaz az Euro 2000-et Belgium és Hollandia közösen rendezte meg. A tornán 16 csapat vett részt. A rendező országokon kívül minden csapatnak selejtezőkből kellett kvalifikálnia magát. A belgák már a csoportkörben kiestek, míg a hollandok a 3. helyig jutottak. A torna talán legnagyobb meglepetését Portugália okozta, miután veretlenül megnyerték csoportjukat  ahol 3-0-ra győztek többek között Németország ellen -, az elődöntőig masíroztak, ahol hosszabbításban kaptak ki a franciáktól. A döntőt a gallok az olaszok ellen játszották. A rendes játékidő nem tudtak dűlőre jutni a felek, így 1-1 után jöhetett a hosszabbítás, ahol David Trezeguet aranygóljával nyertek a franciák. Az akkori Európa-bajnok csapat tagja volt többek között Zidane és Henry is. 



Zinédine Zidane algériai származású francia futballista a 2006-os világbajnokság után vonult vissza. Világ- és Európa-bajnok, BL-, UEFA-, Európai Szuperkupa-győztes, kétszeres olasz és egyszeres spanyol bajnok. 1989. május 20-án debütált a francia elsőosztályban az FC Nantes ellen. Jelentősebb állomásai pályafutása során Torino (Juventus) és Madrid (Real Madrid) voltak. Feleségével, Véroniquevel számtalan karitatív üggyel foglalkoznak, többek között az UNICEF egyik tagja. Négy gyermek boldog édesapja. Valószínűleg nem kell nélkülözniük, hiszen a francia Le Figaro Magazine szerint Zidane mintegy 300 ezer eurót kapott meccsenként, azaz másodpercenként 55 eurót keresett. Természetesen nem érdemtelenül kapott ekkora summát, mégis figyelemre méltó keresete révén a leggazdagabb francia sportoló, megelőzve Thierry Henryt. 



Az utóbbi évek kiemelkedően jól szereplő francia klubcsapat, az Olympique Lyonnais (Lyon) alig több mint fél évszázados múltja alatt egyértelműen most éli fénykorát. 2002 óta sorra nyeri a bajnoki címeket tetemes fölénnyel, köszönhetően remek játékosainak, mint például Cris, Malouda vagy Juninho. Két mezszámot visszavontak az OL csapatában: a 16-ost Luc Borrelli kapus emlékére, míg a 17-est Marc-Vivien Foé középpályás emlékére, aki a 2003-as Konföderációs kupán meccs közben hunyt el.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A német labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>Németországban a legmagasabb színvonalú bajnokság neve Bundesliga. A többi európai országhoz képest elég későn, csak 1963-ban alakult ki a nemzeti bajnokság.




Az azóta eltelt időben rengeteg strukturális és szervezésbeli változáson esett át. A Bundesliga két osztályra oszlik: az elsőosztályra (First Bundesliga) és a másodosztályra (2. Bundesliga, Zweite Liga). A másodosztály csak 1974 óta létezik. Természetesen további kisebb egységekre oszlik a német labdarúgás, összesen 12 bajnokság van a Bundesligától a Kreisliga C-ig. A csapatok száma többször is változott az első osztályban: 1963-65-ig tizenhat csapat, az 1991/92-es szezonban húsz, azóta pedig tizennyolc csapat küzd az európai kupahelyezésért, vagy éppen a bennmaradásért. 1992 óta a Bundesliga 1 utolsó három helyezettje esik le a Bundesliga 2-be, és az első három csapat jut fel az élvonalba a másodosztályból. Az első és második helyezett a BL csoportkörébe jut, míg a bajnokság harmadik helyén végzett csapata a harmadik selejtezőkörbe kerül. UEFA Kupában indulhat a negyedik és ötödik helyezett, míg az Intertotó kupában várnak megmérettetések a szezon hatodik helyezettjére. 

Nézzünk néhány érdekességet a Bundesligából! A legtöbb mérkőzést Karl-Heinz Körbel játszotta (602). A



legtöbb gólt Gerd Müller (a képen) szerezte, 365-öt, meccsenkénti 0,85-ös gólátlaggal. A legidősebb játékos Klaus Fichtel, ő 43 évesen lépett pályára. Az eddigi legfiatalabb játékos 16 évesen és 335 naposan játszhatta első német meccsét. A legtöbb bűntetőt Manfred Kaltz értékesítette, 53-at. Mellesleg az ő nevéhez fűződik a legtöbb öngól is (6). A legrosszabb valaha volt Bundesliga csapat a Tasmania 1900 Berlin, mely rengeteg negatív statisztikával rendelkezik. A leggyorsabb gólt Giovane Elber szerezte a Bayern München színeiben a meccs 11. másodpercében. A Bundesliga eddigi fennállása alatt 43 különböző klubcsapat nyerte meg a salátástálat (így nevezik a bajnoknak járó trófeát). Legtöbbször az FC Bayern München (20), a Dynamo Berlin (10) és az FC Nürnberg (9). 

A német nemzeti válogatott 1908 óta létezik és a történetük során többnyire az legjobbak között tartották számon őket. A FIFA ranglistáján az eddigi legjobb helyezésüket 1993 augusztusában érték el, ekkor az első helyen álltak. A legrosszabb helyezésük pedig a 23. volt 2006 márciusában. Legelső meccsükön 1908. április 5-én Bázelben kikaptak a svájciaktól 5-3-ra. Legnagyobb gólkülönbséggel az oroszok ellen nyertek 16-0-ra, míg legsúlyosabb vereségüket 1909-ben szenvedték el az angol amatőr csapattól (9-0). Háromszoros világbajnokok (1954, 1974, 1990) és szintén háromszoros európa-bajnokok (1972, 1980, 1996). 2005-ben a Konföderációs Kupán a harmadik helyen végeztek. A német történelem híres válogatott játékosai Franz Beckenbauer, Gerd Müller, Andreas Köpke, Matthias Sammer, Rudi Völler és Oliver Kahn. A Bayern München legendás kapusa a válogatottságtól a 2006-os világbajnokság után vonult vissza.

A Bayern München csapatát 1900-ban alapították. Az alapító okiraton 18 név szerepelt, köztük a



kezdeményezőé, Franz Johné. A "bőrnadrágosok" virágzása 1907-ben kezdődött, amikor is használatba vehették az új stadionjukat. Az új aréna felavatásakor 8-1-re verték az a helyi rivális FC Wacker csapatát. 1910-ben a Kelet csapatait magába foglaló bajnokság első helyezettjei lettek, a következő szezonban pedig veretlenül védték meg bajnoki címüket. Max Gaberl Gablonsky volt a klub történetének első német játékosa, aki magára húzhatta a válogatott mezt. 1910 májusában a belgák elleni 3-0-ra elvesztett találkozón mutatkozott be a német csapatban. 1920-ban már 700 taggal rendelkezett klub és már akkor is München legnagyobb futballklubjának számított. 1932-ben első ízben ülhettek Németország trónjára, amikor is az Eintracht Frankfurtot 2-0 arányban győzték le. A csatárokat Rohrnak és Krummnak, a sztárokat Heidkampnak és Breindlnek, a sikeredzőt pedig Richard Dombinak hívták.

A csapat történetének egyik legsikeresebb időszaka, amikor Ottmar Hitzfeld irányította a „bőrnadrágosokat”. Hitzfeld 1998 nyarán érkezett Münchenbe és már az első évében komoly sikereket ért el a csapattal. A gárda begyűjtötte a 15. bajnoki címét, a Német Kupa döntőjéig menetelt és a Bajnokok Ligájában is odaért a fináléba. A Barcelónában rendezett végjáték minden Bayern szurkoló számára keserű emlék, hiszen a Manchester United a lefújás előtti pillanatokban fordította meg a mérkőzést és nyerte meg a BL trófeát.

2001-ben a csapat ismét Bajnokok Ligája döntőt játszhatott, ezúttal a Valencia ellen. A találkozót a San Siróban rendezték. A milánói fináléban két tizenegyes góllal a rendes játékidő és a hosszabbítás végén is egyaránt 1-1 állt az eredményjelzőn. A gólokat Mendieta illetve Effenberg szerezték. Következtek hát a tizenegyesek. Oliver Kahnnak hathatós közreműködésével végül a német csapat örülhetett, 5-4 arányban győzték le John Carewékat. 2001 novemberében a Világkupát is megnyerték a müncheniek, a döntőt a Boca Juniors elleni játszották. Kuffour góljával a 1976 után ismét a Bayern csapatához került a trófea.

Ezt követően egy sikertelenebb időszak következett és ennek meg is lett az eredménye, hat szép és sikerekben gazdag év után Ottmar Hitzfeldnek távoznia kellett. A német tréner négy bajnoki elsőség, két Kupa győzelem és egy Bajnokok Ligája siker mellett elhódította a Világ Kupát is.

A Bayern München csapata húszszoros német bajnok, 13 alkalommal nyertek német kupát, négyszeres liga és kétszeres szuperkupa-győztesek. Nemzetközi eredményeik: kétszeres világkupa, egyszeres BL, háromszoros BEK, egyszeres KEK és UEFA kupa győztesek.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*Az olasz labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>Olaszország. Olasz futballválogatott. Serie A, az olasz első osztályú labdarúgó-bajnokság. Neked mi jut eszedbe róla? Valószínűleg a 2006-os világbajnokság, az azt megelőző bundabotrány, a Juventus, az AC Milan vagy épp az AS Roma. Ha ezek érdekelnek is, akkor ez a cikk neked szól! 



Nyilván minden futballbarát emlékszik a 2006-os világbajnokságra. A csoportjukból elsőként léptek tovább 7 ponttal: legyőzték Ghánát, Csehországot, valamint 1-1-es döntetlent játszottak az amerikaiakkal. A nyolcaddöntőből Ausztrália ellen egy 95. percben megadott 11-essel tudtak csak továbbjutni. Az olasz csapatot minősíti az a tény, hogy a mérkőzés legjobbja Gianluigi Buffon lett. Következhetett Ukrajna, a világbajnokság egyik meglepetéscsapata, ám keleti szomszédaink nem rúghattak labdába (átvitt értelemben), mivel az olaszok magabiztosan nyertek 3-0 arányban. A döntőbe jutásért az olaszoknak nem mást kellett legyőzniük, mint a házigazda németeket. A meccs kemény csatát hozott, a rendes játékidő után gólnélküli döntetlen volt az állás. A kétszer tizenöt perc is hasonlóan indult, s már mindenki a büntetőpárbajt várta. Ám erre nem került sor, hiszen a 119. percben Grosso, majd a 121. minutumban Del Piero is betalált. Ezek után már csak azt kellett kivárniuk, hogy a döntőben Portugália vagy Franciaország lesz-e az ellenfelük. Végülis utóbbi lett, miután Zidane 11-esével bejutottak a fináléba a gallok. 



2006. július 9. 20:00. A helyszín Berlin, az Olympiastadion. 72 000 izgatott szurkoló nézte végig a 2006-os világbajnokság döntőjét, és láthatták, ahogyan Zidane a 7. percben megszerezte a vezetést a franciáknak 11-esből, majd Materazzi a 19. percben egyenlített jó helyezett fejesével. Mégse ez a fejes maradt a döntő legemlékezetesebb fejese, hanem amit Zidane adott Materazzinak a 110. minutumban. Zizounak ez volt az utolsó mérkőzése pályafutása során, ám nem fejezhette be, mivel a bíró azonnal felmutatta neki a piros lapot. A hosszabbításban sem jutottak dűlőre a felek, így jöhettek a tizenegyesek. Az olaszok bizonyultak magabiztosabbnak a párbaj során, így ezzel elnyerték negyedik világbajnoki címüket is 1934, 1938 és 1982 után. Buffon elnyerte a legjobb kapusnak járó díjat, és az All Star csapatba 7 olasz játékos is bekerült. 



Menjünk vissza egy kicsit az időben, egészen 2006 tavaszáig, a bundabotrány kirobbanásáig. Pontosabban május 5-ig menjünk vissza. A kulcsfigura Moggi volt, akit azzal vádoltak, hogy a 2004/2005-ös szezonban játékvezetők segítségével manipulálta a csapat mérkőzéseinek eredményét, fenyegetéssel próbált futballistákat arra rávenni, hogy a klubhoz szerződjenek, továbbá nyomást gyakorolt Marcello Lippi volt szövetségi kapitányra a válogatott keretek kialakításakor. Aztán a későbbi vizsgálatok arra derítettek fényt, hogy nemcsak a Juventus vétkes az ügyben. Büntetéssel sújtották a zebrákat, az AC Milant, a Fiorentinát és a Laziot is az elsőfokú ítélet alapján. A legsúlyosabb büntetést a torinoi gárda kapta: megfosztották legutóbbi két bajnoki címétől és visszasorolták a másodosztályba. Sokan úgy gondolják: ilyen és ehhez hasonló kemény büntetések kellenek ahhoz, hogy a korrupciótól átitatott sport végre megtisztuljon. "Teljesen egyetértek a bíróság döntéseivel. Minden egyesületnek meg kell fizetnie a bűneiért." - mondta Marco Rossi. 



Sok idő eltelt ezóta, s a csapatok már szinte el is felejtették ezt az incidenst. Valószínűleg a Juventus fogja a legnehezebben kiheverni. 
Az 1897. november elsején alapított Juventus Football Club (Juventus FC, Juve, Juventus Turin, Juventus Torino) Torinó egyik jelentős labdarúgó csapata. A latinul fiatalalságot jelentő végleges nevét a klub viszonylag hamar megkapta. A korábbi rózsaszín mez helyett ma már fekete fehér csíkos szerelést használnak, azonban egy 1903-ban megérkező téves szállítmány miatt régen rózsaszín mezben játszottak. A klub által elért 40 belföldi cím (27 bajnokság, 9 kupagyőzelem, 4 szuperkupa győzelem) és a 11 nemzetközi cím (2 Bajnokok ligája, 1 KEK, 3 UEFA kupa, 2 Európai szuperkupa, 1 Intertotto kupa, 1 Interkontinentális kupa) közötti arányokból több rivális arra következtet, hogy a belföldi mérkőzéseken a Juventus hathatós bírói segítséget kap, ezeket az állításokat megerősíteni látszik a 2 bajnoki cím törléséhez is vezető bundabotrány. A fentiek ellen szól, hogy a csapat nemzetközi porondon elért eredményei, ha érthető okból szerényebbek is, mint a nemzeti bajnokságban, jelentősek. A Bajnokok Ligája szereplések alapján a jelenlegi örökranglista 4., az összes jelentősebb európai kupa eredményei alapján a 3 legeredményesebb klub. A Juventus az első a mindhárom jelentős európai kupát birtokló egyesületek jelenleg 3 tagú listáján, és az egyetlen amely ezek mellett Interkontinántális kupát is nyert. Hasonlóképpen egyedül a Juventus mondhatja el magáról, hogy az UEFA által meghirdetett összes nemzetközi kupát megnyerte. Az UEFA által rendezett nem hivatalos Vásárvárosok Kupája sorozatban a csapat többször ért el helyezést, győzni azonban nem tudott (két alkalommal is magyar csapattól szenvedett vereséget).

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A portugál labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>



Kezdjük egy kis asszociációval. Önnek mi jut eszébe a portugál foci kifejezésről? A válogatott? A 2004-es Európa-bajnokság? A BL győztes FC. Porto? José Mourinho? Cristiano Ronaldo vagy esetleg Richardo Quaresma? Vagy a magyar légiósok? Vagy egyik se? Akkor ismerkedjünk meg ezekkel és még sok más portugál labdarúgással kapcsolatos dologgal! 
Vegyük szemügyre a portugál nemzeti válogatottat. A csapat első mérkőzését 1921. novemberében játszotta a spanyolokkal, és kikaptak 3-1-re. Legtöbb góllal Lichtensteint és Kuvaitot verték meg: mindkét csapat kapuját 8 góllal tömték ki - a miniállamét két alkalommal is. Legnagyobb zakójukat 1947-ben szenvedték el: az angoloktól 10-0-ra kikaptak. A legtöbb válogatottsággal ezidáig Luis Figo rendelkezik, 127-szer ölthette magára a piros-zöld nemzeti mezt. 




A portugál válogatott mindigis jó teljesítményt nyújtott meccsein, köszönhetően ezt kiváló utánpótlás-nevelésének, valamint számos kiemelkedő egyéniségének. Természetesen akad portugál Aranylabda díjas futballista a történelemben: 1965-ben Eusebio a Benfica játékosaként, az ezredfordulón pedig a királyi gárda (Real Madrid) futballistája, Luis Figo nyerte el ezt a megtisztelő címet. 

Minden évben megszavazza a FIFA az Év Futballistája díj nyertesét, és a verseny dobogós helyezettjeit. 2007-ben a Manchester United középpályása, Cristiano Ronaldo a 3. helyezést csípte el, míg 2001-ben a fennt már említett Figo lett az Év Futballistája. 




A portugál válogatott legjobb eredményét a hazai rendezésű kontinens-bajnokságon érte el 2004-ben, amikor egészen a döntőig meneteltek. A csoportkörben az első mérkőzésen kikaptak a tornát később megnyerő görögöktől, majd legyőzték Oroszországot és Spanyolországot, így csoportelsőként mentek tovább a legjobb nyolc közé. A negyeddöntőben a torna megnyerésére is esélyes Anglia várt rájuk, akikkel 1-1-es döntetlent játszottak 90 perc alatt, majd a hosszabításban először Rui Costa volt eredményes a 110. percben, amelyre 5 perccel később Lampard válaszolt, így következhetett a bűntetőpárbaj, ahol Rui Costa és Beckham is kihagyott 1-1 bűntetőt, ám Ricardo kapus kiváló formájának és még fontosabb hárításának köszönhetően végül 6-5 arányban megnyerte a bűntetőpárbajt és így a negyeddöntőt is Portugália. Az elődöntőben Hollandiát győzték le 2-1 arányban C. Ronaldo és Maniche góljaival, így következhetett a finálé, ahol korábbi csoporttársukkal, a görögökkel kellett megmérkőzniük. Az első félidei gól nélküli játék után Charisteas zörgette meg először és egyben utoljára a hálót, így alakult ki az 1-0-s végeredmény, így tehát Portugália elbukott a legvégső pillanatban. Legeredményesebb játékosaik a 2-2 gólos Ronaldo, Maniche és Rui Costa lettek, rajtuk kívül még 1-1 gólt lőtt Nuno Gomes és Helder Prostiga. 




Minden idők legismertebb és eddigi legsikeresebb portugál labdarúgó klubbja az FC Porto, melyet 1893. szeptember 28-án alapítottak. Stadionjuk az Estádio do Dragao (Sárkány stadion) 52.000 néző befogadására alkalmas. 2 alkalommal európai klub bajnok, egyszeres UEFA és interkontinentális kupa győztes, valamint egyszeres európai Szuperkupa tulajdonos. A nemzetközi trófeák mellett számos portugál bajnoki címet, portugál kupa és szuperkupa győzelmet tudhat magáénak a klub, jelenleg is címvédő a bajnokságban. Számos magyar játékos is megfordult a csapatban, szám szerint három: Lipcsei Péter, Buzsáky Ákos és a tragikus körülmények között életét vesztett Fehér Miklós, aki a Benfica játékosaként hunyt el 2004. január 25-én.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE style="LEFT: 15px; POSITION: relative" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5><TBODY><TR><TD id=nagybetu align=middle height=30>*A spanyol labdarúgás történelme*</TD></TR><TR><TD id=betu width=740>A spanyol bajnokság (Primera División, vagy csak simán La Liga) az egyik legerősebb európai bajnokság. Úgy tartják, hogy a spanyol csapatok játsszák a legszebb és legteknikásabb focit egész Európában. Eddig



összesen kilenc csapat mondhatta magát spanyol bajnoknak. Természetesen a két legeredményesebb klub a Real Madrid és a Barcelona. A Real Madrid csapata 31, míg a katalán gárda 18 alkalommal ünneplehetett. Rajtuk kívül bajnokságot nyert még az Atletico Madrid (9), Athletic Bilbao (8), Valencia (6), Real Sociedad (2). Egyszeres bajnok pedig a Sevilla, a Deportivo és a Real Betis. A Real Madrid és a Barcelona nem csak a Primera División legeredményesebb csapatai. A két klub rengeteg sikert és el a nemzetközi porondon is. A „királyi gárda” nemcsak Spanyolország, hanem a Bajnokok Ligája legeredményesebb klubja is. Eddig 9 alkalommal hódították el a trófeát, még a Barcelona csapata kétszer diadalmaskodott. A spanyol foci legutóbbi nagy sikeréig csupán pár évet kell visszamennünk. A 2005/06-os szezonban a Barcelona szurkolók BL míg a Sevilla fanatikusai UEFA Kupa sikernek örülhettek. A spanyolok első hivatalos mérkőzésüket 1921. október 7-én játszották hazai pályán a belgák ellen, és győztek 2-0 arányban. Már akkor kialakult a válogatott meze: otthon piros-kék, idegenben pedig fehér mezben játszanak a mediterrán ország játékosai. A legtöbbször (622 alkalommal) a 80-as évek egyik legjobb spanyol kapusa, Andori Zubizarreta ölthette magára a spanyol mezt. A legnagyobb arányú győzelmet 1933. május 21-én érte el a válogatott Bulgária csapata ellen, ekkor 13-0-ra győztek a spanyolok. A legsúlyosabb vereséget az angoloktól szenvedték el 1931-ben. A végeredmény 7-1 lett.
A világbajnokságok történetében összesen 11-szer jutottak tovább a selejtezőkörből. Az eddigi legjobb szereplésük az 1950-ben megszerzett negyedik hely volt. A válogatott eddigi legnagyobb sikerét az



1964-ben megrendezett Európa Bajnokságon érte el. A spanyol csapat az egész EB-n jó teljesítményt nyújtva hódította el a trófeát. Akkoriban még a torna legelejétől oda-visszavágós rendszerben játszottak, egészen az elődöntőkig. Az elődöntőket és a döntőt csak elődöntős országban lehetett megrendezni, így esett a választás Spanyolországra. Az elődöntőben a Benével, Alberttel, Göröccsel és Mészöllyel felálló magyarokat búcsúztatták, akik később megszerezték a bronzérmet Dánia ellen, hosszabbítás után 3-1-es végeredménnyel. A döntőben a spanyolok ellenfele Szovjetunió volt, az akkori címvédő. A két fél fordulatokban és helyzetekben gazdag mérkőzést játszott a Santiago Bernabeu stadionban 79.000 néző előtt. A 84. percben szerzett győztes góllak végül 2-1-re nyertek a "hazaiak". Az akkori gólkirályok 2-2 góllal Jesus Maria Pereda, Bene Ferenc és Novák Dezső lettek, míg a gólátlag mérkőzésenként 3.25 volt. Amennyire dicső múlttal rendelkezik a spanyol válogatott, épp annyira nem megy mostanában a csapatnak, hiszen a 2004-es EB-n a csoportkörből sem tudtak továbbjutni, 2006-ban Németországban pedig csak a nyolcaddöntőig sikerült eljutniuk.



A La Liga csapatai az angol klubokhoz hasonlóan nagy múltra tekintenek vissza. A világ egyik leghíresebb csapata a Real Madrid, melyet 1902-ben alapítottak, és a FIFA a 20. század legjobb labdarúgóklubjának választott. Olyan hírességeket találhatunk a „királyi gárda” volt és jelenlegi játékosai között, mint például Alfredo di Stefano, Ronaldo, Roberto Carlos, Davor Suker, David Beckham, Makelele, Zidane, Bern Schuster, Puskás Ferenc, Del Bosque, Zamora, Casillas vagy Raul. Egyébként a spanyol válogatottban a legtöbb gólt Raul rúgta (72 mérkőzésén 38 gólt). Minden bajnokságban, így a spanyoloknál is vannak hatalmas érdeklődéssel várt rangadók. Az „El Clasicót” Spanyolország két legjobb csapata, a Real Madrid és a Barcelona vívja egymás ellen.



Az 1899-ben alapított katalán együttes 2006-ban igazán jó szezont zárt. Megnyerték a La Ligát, valamint elhódították a Bajnokok Ligája kupáját és a Spanyol Szuperkupa trófeáját is. Ám nem mindig ment ilyen jól a Barcelonának. Amikor a csapathoz érkezett Rijkaard, a legfőbb elérni kívánt cél a BL indulást érő pozíció megszerzése volt. Kétség kívül a gránátvörös-kék mezesek legmeghatározóbb eseménye az volt, amikor a prezidente, Joan Laporta megszerezte a francia PSG csapatából a hatalmas tehetségnek tartott Ronaldinhot. A katalánoknál is találni szép számmal klasszis játékost, elég csak Ronaldinhora, Petitre, Figora, Kluivertre, Cocure, Puyolra, Decora, Iniestára, vagy épp Overmarsra gondolnunk.
A két klub először 1928-ban csapott össze a Real Madrid otthonában, meglepetésre a vendégek nyertek az akkoriban is világsztárokkal (Zamora, Quincoces) felálló hazaiakat ellen. A következő szezonban nem maradt el a bosszú, a blankók 5-1-re győzték le legfőbb riválisukat. A két csapat azóta már túl van 154. El Clasicón. Bátran állíthatjuk, hogy a semleges szurkolók mindig elégedetten állhattak fel a meccs után. Általában az hazai csapat nyeri a rangadót, de ezt sose lehet biztosan kijelenteni.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=480 border=1><TBODY><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg2.jpg bgColor=#c2cdd3>*Premier League
Premier League története.* Premier League a világ legnézettebb football bajnoksága, és ez hozza az összes bajnokság közül a legnagyobb hasznot. Nem véletlen, hogy napjainkban... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Premier League részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right width=101>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left width=379 background=stone_bg.jpg>*Serie A
Serie A története. *A Serie A, hivatalos nevén Lega Calcio Serie A TIM egy professzionális foci bajnokság, Olaszország legfelsőbb osztálya, ahol a legnagyobb...
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Serie A részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg2.jpg bgColor=#c2cdd3>*Primera División *
*Primera División története.* A spanyol bajnokság (Primera División, vagy La Liga) az egyik legerősebb labdarúgó bajnokság, hiszen a spanyol csapatok játsszák... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Primera División részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg.jpg>*Bundesliga 
Bundesliga története.* A német labdarúgás legmagasabb színvonalú bajnokságának a neve Bundesliga. A többi európai országhoz képest elég későn, csak 1963-ban alakult... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Bundesliga részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg2.jpg>*NB1 
NB1 története.* 1897-ben mutatkozott be nyilvánosan a BTC két csapata, egy év múlva megmérkőztek a Műegyetem együttesével is. A Ferencvárosi Torna Club... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>NB1 részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg.jpg bgColor=#c2cdd3>*Bajnokok Ligája *
*Bajnokok Ligája története.* A Bajnokok Ligája, angolul UEFA Champions League, tehát UEFA Bajnokok Ligája, vagy Európai Kupa, egy európai csapatok részvételével zajló... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Bajnokok Ligája részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg2.jpg>*UEFA Kupa *
*UEFA Kupa története.* Az UEFA Kupa a Bajnokok Ligája után a második legrangosabb kupasorozat Európában. A legutóbbi idényben a orosz Zenit... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>UEFA Kupa részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg.jpg bgColor=#c2cdd3>*Foci EB*
*Foci EB története.* Az Európa Bajnokság az UEFA egyik legfontosabb labdarúgó eseménye. 4 évente, 1960 óta rendezik meg. Kezdetben Európai Nemzetek Kupája... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Foci EB részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH vAlign=top scope=row align=right>



</TH><TD vAlign=top align=left background=stone_bg2.jpg bgColor=#ffffff>*Foci VB *
*Foci VB története.* A Labdarúgó Világbajnokság a nemzetközi labdarúgás legnagyobb eseménye. Az első foci VB-t 1930-ban rendezték Uruguayban. A torna azóta négy...
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD scope=row>Foci VB részletes története​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## rakipeti (2008 Október 6)

éljen a magyar foci

kenyéren és vizen...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 6)

afca írta:


> Mi az a kútfő????
> 
> Gyerek korom óta az Ajax a kedvenc csapatom.Havi rendszerességgel kapok tőlük ajándékokat.Volt,hogy kaptam felvételi lapot is.Felvettek volna klubbtagnak.Csak azért nem lettem klubbtag mert nincs ABN-AMRO kártyám.
> 
> ...


A kútfő a saját kis fejed... A FORRÁS  Köszi a meghívást Szeretem a focit, de csak nézni Persze hangulattól függ, no és a meccstől is, nincs mindíg türelmem hozzá...Minden sportágat szeretek nézni, ha olyan a hangulatom


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

rakipeti írta:


> éljen a magyar foci
> 
> kenyéren és vizen...


 
És még gondolom büszke is vagy magadra.Szerintem annyit értesz a focihoz mint én az atomfizikához


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Afca!
Húzzatok bele, mert a Farkasd beelőzött !


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Húzzatok bele, mert a Farkasd beelőzött !


 
Négy éve lassan,hogy a bajnokság megnyeréséra törekszünk.Valahogy nem akar összejönni.Valamikor a IV.ligában játszottunk.KB 7 éve kiestünk egy ostoba átcsoportositás miatt,,6 csapat esett ki,,azóta nem tudunk visszakerülni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

afca írta:


> A szemük follyon kiVan még ennél lejjebb????
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Heerenveen* </td><td>
> </td><td class="comp" height="20" width="233">*Ajax* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*5* </td><td>
> ...




Mi van ezzel az Ajax -szal? Van jó edző, jó játékosok, az utóbbi idők leggyengébb PSV-je. 
Itt lenne a remek alkalom, hogy bajnokságot nyerjenek.Ez olyan újpesti lúzeres történetnek tűnik.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Az albánok legnagyobb veresége 12:0 volt a magyarok ellen 1950 -ben, amikoris Budai II. (Púpos) László 4 gólt rúgott.
Attól tartok szombaton nem lesz ilyen könnyű dolgunk. Csatárok nélkül nem nagyon lehet győzni. Torgelle Sanyitól nem sok jóra számíthatunk. 
Vagy ezt cáfolod, Afca?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi van ezzel az Ajax -szal? Van jó edző, jó játékosok, az utóbbi idők leggyengébb PSV-je.
> Itt lenne a remek alkalom, hogy bajnokságot nyerjenek.Ez olyan újpesti lúzeres történetnek tűnik.


Marco van Basten összevásárolt hetet havat.Lehet még nem értek össze a játékosok??Tény,hogy nagyon gyenge a csapat.A következő meccs a listavezető Groningen ellen lessz hazai pályán.Én kételkedek benne,hogy nyer a csapat.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Az albánok legnagyobb veresége 12:0 volt a magyarok ellen 1950 -ben, amikoris Budai II. (Púpos) László 4 gólt rúgott.
> Attól tartok szombaton nem lesz ilyen könnyű dolgunk. Csatárok nélkül nem nagyon lehet győzni. Torgelle Sanyitól nem sok jóra számíthatunk.
> Vagy ezt cáfolod, Afca?


 
Nem nyerünk az Albánok ellenMaximum X lessz az eredmény.Egyre jobbak az Albánok.De ne legyen igazam

Torghellét ne emlegessük.Az díjbirkózó nem futbalista.Hogy mi a pi..át látnak benne???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Ezt a cikket érdemes elolvasni. HAHAHA 

Újpesti szurkolók miatt szakadt félbe Pálfi forgatása 
Címkék: pálfi györgy 

Csütörtökön szerettünk volna kimenni az HBO Született lúzerek-sorozatának forgatására, de az elmaradt. A nyomozó keddi díszbemutatóján még egy stábtag hívott meg minket Pálfi Györgynek a hétre beharangozott, kaszkadőrökkel tarkított munkájára, majd szerdán a rendező szólt, hogy mégsem forgat a héten. Konkrétan húsz nappal halasztották el a munkálatokat. Az uvb honlapján az is kiderül, hogy mindez az újpesti szurkolók tiltakozása miatt történt. 

"Nyílt levél Lovas Nándornak (Pipacs Filmprodukció) 
2008. szeptember 30., kedd 

Tisztelt Lovas Nándor! 

Tudomásunkra jutott, hogy az HBO-n futó, „Született lúzer” című sorozat egyik epizódjában ÚJPEST szurkolókat kívánnak szerepeltetni, előre megírt forgatókönyv alapján, őket szerencsétlennek, vesztesnek, lúzernek beállítva. 
Tervük meggondolatlan, és sértő. 
Értesüléseink szerint az egyik igen fiatal szereplőt egy idősebb szurkoló tanítaná meg az ellenfelet gúnyoló dalokra. Állítólag Önök a gyermek szerepére már találtak valakit, és puhatolóznak a korosabb szurkolók között is. 
Szerencsére az ilyen érthetetlen, és bennünket mélyen megbántó tervek nem maradnak titokban. Közösségünk családként működik, örömünket és bánatunkat egyaránt megosztjuk egymással. Így jutott el hozzánk egyik társunktól az Önök ötlete, hiszen őt keresték meg az egyik szerepötlettel. 
A sztori felvetése, miszerint a szurkolók lúzerek, részünkről elfogadhatatlan. Kikérjük magunknak minden jóérzésű ÚJPEST szurkoló, minden ÚJPESTI polgár nevében! 
A magyar futballnak nem a gúnyolódásra, főleg nem a szurkolókat gyerekként kezelő megközelítésre van szüksége, hanem az öncéltól mentes támogatásra, segítségre! 
Arra kérjük Önöket, hogy a műsor készítésétől álljanak el! 
A szurkolók nem gyerekek, nem vesztesek, hanem olyan emberek, akik még képesek valamihez kötődni ebben az egocentrikus, mindent kigúnyoló, szinte semmilyen tradíciót sem tisztelő világban. 
Kérjük Önöket, tartsanak minket tiszteletben! 
Amennyiben a tervezett műsor mégis elkészülne, esetleg adásba is kerülne, mindenképpen megtesszük a szükséges jogi lépéseket! 
A jogi lépéseken túl bejelentett, törvényes tüntetéseken is kifejezzük majd nemtetszésünket, ha az adás bármilyen formában eljut a közönséghez! 

Bízunk benne, hogy tiszteletben tartanak minket, és nem készítik el a műsort! 
Bízunk benne, hogy a kezdeti stádiumban még leállítható a műsor gyártása, és az üzletet felülírhatja a tisztelet!"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

afca írta:


> Nem nyerünk az Albánok ellenMaximum X lessz az eredmény.Egyre jobbak az Albánok.De ne legyen igazam
> 
> Torghellét ne emlegessük.Az díjbirkózó nem futbalista.Hogy mi a pi..át látnak benne???


 Bocs, ez provokáció volt


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Ezt a cikket érdemes elolvasni. HAHAHA
> 
> Újpesti szurkolók miatt szakadt félbe Pálfi forgatása
> Címkék: pálfi györgy
> ...


 
Ezt megmutatom a Dózsás haveromnak.Csórikám akkor ő is közéjük tartozik.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Bocs, ez provokáció volt


Tudod,hogy rosszul vagyok attól a birkától:mrgreen:és te meg szivatgatsz:mrgreen::555::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

afca írta:


> Tudod,hogy rosszul vagyok attól a birkától:mrgreen:és te meg szivatgatsz:mrgreen::555::mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Szerintem is x lesz jobb esetben, de a zakót sem zárom ki. Bár ne lenne igazam!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem is x lesz jobb esetben, de a zakót sem zárom ki. Bár ne lenne igazam!


*Albanien 
*











Freundschaftsspiele WM-Qualifikation Europa

Übersicht Kader Trainer Begegnungen News Verband 

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position / Positiondetail</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Samir Ujkani </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Arjan Beqaj </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Isli Hidi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Endrit Vrapi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Henri Ndreka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Elvin Beqiri </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>750.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Vangjeli Kristi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>700.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Andi Lila </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Armend Dallku </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.850.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Debatik Curri </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (LV), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Blerim Rrustemi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>400.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Admir Teli </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Gjergji Muzaka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (LDM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lorik Cana </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>14.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ansi Agolli </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (AL), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>250.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ervin Bulku </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.100.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Klodian Duro </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 30 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jahmir Hyka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (SM), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.200.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ervin Skela </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (SM), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.600.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Altin Lala



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.500.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Elis Bakaj </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (AL), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>600.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Dorian Bylykbashi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.100.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Edmond Kapllani </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>1.300.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Erion Bogdani </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>2.000.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Besart Berisha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>800.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Hamdi Salihi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>850.000 €</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ededed><TD class=al colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Amt / Alter</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Nat.</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vertrag</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Amtsantritt</TH></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 1px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">*Arie Haan*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 120px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Trainer, 59 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=ac>?</TD><TD class=ac>26.12.2007</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Erről a Cana gyerekről még nem is hallottam, ezek szerint a Marseille ben játszik. Jó drága játékos. Igazából nem nézem és nem is szeretem a francia focit.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Erről a Cana gyerekről még nem is hallottam, ezek szerint a Marseille ben játszik. Jó drága játékos. Igazából nem nézem és nem is szeretem a francia focit.


 
Én sem ismerem őket csak az edzőjüket.Arie Haan az Ajax valamikori védője.
Érdekes Lengyelországban megy a válogatottnak.Ott van Leo Beenhacker.
Albániában Arie Haan.Zenit Petrohrad Dick Advocat.Csinállhatna már valamit ez a Koeman gyerek...


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

afca írta:


> Én sem ismerem őket csak az edzőjüket.Arie Haan az Ajax valamikori védője.
> Érdekes Lengyelországban megy a válogatottnak.Ott van Leo Beenhacker.
> Albániában Arie Haan.Zenit Petrohrad Dick Advocat.Csinállhatna már valamit ez a Koeman gyerek...



Sajnos a mi hollandunk még kismiska az általad felsoroltakhoz képest. Ő azért jött ide , hogy minket ugródeszkaként használjon, hiszen mindenki felfigyelne rá, ha kijuttatna minket a vb-re. Akkor pedig válogathatna a zsíros ajánlatok közül.
Persze még nem tudja (talán csak sejti még), hogy milyen rossz lóra tett


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 6)

Mi van holnap délutános vagy?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi van holnap délutános vagy?


ÉjszakásHétfőn szabin voltam.Péntek éjfélkor végzek.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=670 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head>Koeman szűkítette keretét
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right width=55>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_head><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" background=skins/stripes.gif border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=teljescikk_body_body>*Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány pénteken kijelölte a jövő szombati, Albánia elleni világbajnoki selejtezőre készülő válogatottunk húszas keretét. A bő, huszonnégyes keret tagjai közül ezúttal Köteles László, Tímár Krisztián, Lőw Zsolt és Koltai Tamás maradt ki. *
_A magyar válogatott kerete:
_*Kapusok:* Babos Gábor (NEC), Fülöp Márton (Sunderland), Bogdán Ádám (Bolton)
*Védők:* Szélesi Zoltán (Strasbourg), Bodnár László (Salzburg), Juhász Roland (Anderlecht), Vaskó Tamás (Avellino), Vanczák Vilmos (Sion), Bodor Boldizsár (Roda)
*Középpályások:* Hajnal Tamás (Dortmund), Gera Zoltán (Fulham), Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna), Dárdai Pál (Hertha), Halmosi Péter (Hull City), Tóth Balázs (Genk), Buzsáky Ákos (Queen's Park Rangers), Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV), Huszti Szabolcs (Hannover)
*Csatárok:* Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA), Torghelle Sándor (Augsburg)
_Az albán válogatott kerete
_*Kapusok:* Arjan Beqaj (Anorthoszisz), Isli Hidi (Alki Larnaca), Ilion Lika (Terek Groznij) 
*Védők:* Armend Dallku (Vorszkla Poltava), Kristi Vangjeli (Arisz), Debatik Curri (Vorszkla Poltava), Endri Vrapi (KS Elbasani), Andi Lila (Iraklisz Szaloniki), Elvin Beqiri (KS Vllaznia) 
*Középpályások:* Lorik Cana (Olympique Marseille), Altin Lala (Hannover), Klodian Duro (Omonia Nicosia), Ervin Skela (Energie Cottbus), Admir Teli (Haceteppespor), Ansi Agolli (SK Tirana), Elis Bakaj (Partizani Tirana), Jahmir Hyka (Mainz), Ervin Bulku (FC Krivbasz) 
*Csatárok:* Edmond Kapllani (Karlsruhe), Hamdi Salihi (SV Ried), Besart Berisha (Rosenborg), Erjon Bogdani (Chievo)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Foci.hu


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Ő a jövőbeli Klaas Jan Huntelaar.Az Ajax II-ben ontja a gólokat.

* Darko Bodul *

<TABLE class=spieler><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Ajax Amsterdam II </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">11.01.1989</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,83</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD>



Kroatien 



Österreich </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuß:</TD><TD>beidfüßig</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Profil Transferdaten Leistungsdaten Auf einen Blick Korrektur 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/39373/darkobodul/
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 310px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom">Verein (RN):</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">Ajax Amsterdam II (-) </TD></TR><TR><TD>Position:</TD><TD>Sturm</TD></TR><TR><TD>Positionsdetails:</TD><TD>Mittelstürmer</TD></TR><TR><TD>Länderspiele:</TD><TD>6 Spiele für Kroatien U19 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Länderspieltore:</TD><TD>2 Tore für Kroatien U19 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Vertrag bis:</TD><TD>30.06.2009</TD></TR><TR><TD>Vertragsoption:</TD><TD>vereinsseitig 2 Jahre</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marktwert:</TD><TD>unbekannt</TD></TR><TR><TD>Spielerberater:</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






<TABLE class=spieltag style="CLEAR: both; WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">weitere Angaben</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px; WHITE-SPACE: normal"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Eric Cantona:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

UEFA KUPA

Aston Villa - Ajax 
Ajax - Zilina 
HSV - Ajax 
Ajax - Slavia Praha 

Agyam eldobom megy a Zsolna az Ajax ellen........


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

*AZ UEFA-KUPA CSOPORTJAI*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Schalke 04 (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>PSG (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Manchester City (angol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Racing Santander (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Twente (holland)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*B-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Benfica (portugál)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Olympiakosz (görög)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Galatasaray (török)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hertha BSC (német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*C-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Sevilla (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>VfB Stuttgart (német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Sampdoria (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Partizan Beograd (szerb)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Standard Liege (belga)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*D-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Tottenham Hotspur (angol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Udinese (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>NEC Nijmegen (holland)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*E-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>AC Milan (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Heerenveen (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Braga (portugál)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Portsmouth (angol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Wolfsburg (német)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*F-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Hamburger SV (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ajax (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Slavia Praha (cseh)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Aston Villa (angol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Zilina (szlovák)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*G-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Valencia (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>FC Bruges (belga)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Rosenborg (norvég)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>FC Köbenhavn (dán)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>St.-Étienne (francia)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*H-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Deportivo La Coruna (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Feyenoord (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Nancy (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Lech Poznan (lengyel)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

*Keresztapák kavarnak a sport világában*

http://www.nemzetisport.hu/cikk.php?cikk=202056&


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 7)

afca írta:


> UEFA KUPA
> 
> Aston Villa - Ajax
> Ajax - Zilina
> ...



Mehetsz Zsolnára az Ajaxnak szurkolni


----------



## afca (2008 Október 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Mehetsz Zsolnára az Ajaxnak szurkolni


Csakhogy nem jön az Ajax Zsolnára.A Zsolna megy az Arenába.Csoportok vannak.És nincsenek visszavágók.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 8)

*Futballbotrány és korrupció, kilenc személy ellen indult eljárás *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 7 - 19:54 
A rendőrség kilenc személy ellen indított eljárást, korrupció és lefizetés miatt. 


 
arch. 


Egy nyugat-szlovákiai kisebb klub tisztségviselői idén tavasszal több bírót és küldöttet fizettek le, hogy befolyásolják a meccsek végeredményét. Ezt Ján Packa országos rendőrfőkapitány jelentette be a sajtónak. 
Az illetők egy Tapolcsány járásbeli klub képviselői, amely a negyedik nyugati ligában játszik. Lefizetéssel és korrupcióval vádolják őket. További személyeket pedig -akik a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség képviselői (két vezető bíró, két asszisztens és két technikai küldött) csúszópénz elfogadásával vádolnak. Mint azt Packa közölte, a vádlottak a szövetség tisztviselőinek előre megegyezett 25 ezer koronát adtak, hogy befolyásolják a IV. nyugati liga 17. fordulójának egyik meccsét. 
Ugyanezek a személyek szintén ugyanezt tették idén májusban, amikor a IV. liga huszonharmadik fordulójában már 30 ezer koronával fizették le a bírókat és az asszisztenseket a meccsek végeredménye érdekében. 
A lefizetők hat hónaptól három évig terjedő börtönt kaphatnak, a lefizetettek pedig háromtól nyolc évig terjedő börtönt -mondta az orsázgos főkapitány. 
A Sport szaklap szerint Ludanice község klubjáról van szó. Az országos rendőrfőkapitány szerint a korrupcióellenes hivatal munkatársai fél évig nyomoztak és sikerült bizonyítékokat szerezni a korrupcióról. 
- Már régóta voltak olyan értesüléseink, hogy néhány funkcionárius az érintett klubból befolyásolta minimum két meccs végeredményét. A kenőpénzt nem a stadion helyiségeiben adták át, hanem a csarnokon, pályán kívül. Úgy tudjuk, a kenőpénzen a lefizetettek egyenlő arányban osztoztak- taglalta a részleteket Ján Packa. Mint azt a sajtótájékoztatón elmondták, a rendőrség futballkörökből kapta az információkat, de ők, mármint a rendőrség csak akkor rukkolnak ki ilyesmivel, ha elegendő bizonyíték van, továbbá még érvényes az ártatlanság vélelme, ezért a teljes neveket nem közlik. Azokat csak akkor lehet, ha bírósági döntés születik. 
SITA, -para 

Még,hogy kisfoci kispénz?Az V.ligára kell évente 1 milló korona,,7,5 millió forint,,


----------



## afca (2008 Október 8)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp>HUNGARY: MAGYAR KUPA</TD><TD class=comp align=right> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>14:00</TD><TD width=25>



</TD><TD class=row1 align=right width=110>Fehervar</TD><TD class=row1 width=45>- : -</TD><TD class=row1 align=left width=110>Debrecen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*TIP?????????*

*Enyém 2:2 *


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 8)

afca írta:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=comp>HUNGARY: MAGYAR KUPA</TD><TD class=comp align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE height=1 width=370 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=c1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=370 border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=30>14:00</TD><TD width=25>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1:2 elfogult vagyok...


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 8)

én is kiegyeznék az 1-2-vel, bár jobb lenne, ha nem kapnánk gólt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 8)

lampard írta:


> én is kiegyeznék az 1-2-vel, bár jobb lenne, ha nem kapnánk gólt.



Szerintem kapunk gólt, de kevés gól lesz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem kapunk gólt, de kevés gól lesz.


2:1-re kikaptunk. Az a szemét szabó kiállította a kapusunkat, pedig hozzá sem ért sitkuhoz. a végén a niggerünket is kinyomták pofázásért. Vicc ez a magyar foci, csak miért mindig A Debrecen issza meg ennek a levét?
A vidi edzőjének a nyilatkozata egy külön fejezet ebben. Ekkora büdös parasztot hogy engedhetnek mikrofon közelébe. Az iq-ja kb. 23!

A védelmünk egyébként nagyon gyenge. Jobb lesz ha Szima úrék most elkezdenek védőt keresni, mert ennek nem lesz jó vége.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 9)

Atámadók is nagyon gyatrák voltak,hát bizony az utóbbi időben nem remekel a LOKI!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 9)

pisti72 írta:


> 2:1-re kikaptunk. Az a szemét szabó kiállította a kapusunkat, pedig hozzá sem ért sitkuhoz. a végén a niggerünket is kinyomták pofázásért. Vicc ez a magyar foci, csak miért mindig A Debrecen issza meg ennek a levét?
> A vidi edzőjének a nyilatkozata egy külön fejezet ebben. Ekkora büdös parasztot hogy engedhetnek mikrofon közelébe. Az iq-ja kb. 23!
> 
> A védelmünk egyébként nagyon gyenge. Jobb lesz ha Szima úrék most elkezdenek védőt keresni, mert ennek nem lesz jó vége.


Ez vanIlyen a foci a labda meg gömbölyű....


----------



## afca (2008 Október 9)

aniko45 írta:


> Atámadók is nagyon gyatrák voltak,hát bizony az utóbbi időben nem remekel a LOKI!


SziaRitkán jössz.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 9)

Csernyánszkit felmentették, nem fog eltiltást kapni, az mlsz.hu oldalán olvastam.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 9)

Nagy port vert fel a Loki kapusa, Csernyánszki Norbert kiállítása a Fehérvár FC - DVSC (2-1) kupameccsen. Aki nem látta az esetet: Sitku Illés elszaladt a kapujából kifutó Csernyánszki mellett, majd elesett. Szabó Zsolt játékvezető sípja előbb néma maradt, majd partjelzője intésére fújt, és a piros lapot mutatta fel a kapusnak. Utóbbi természetesen tagadja, hogy köze lett volna Sitku eséséhez, ezt támasztják alá a csatár szavai is...
- Nem is értem, mi történt, olyan gyors volt minden - így Sitku. - Eltoltam a labdát Norbi mellett, aztán léptem még kettőt, de a cseltől kibillentem az egyensúlyomból, és elestem, ám hangsúlyozom: Norbi hozzám sem ért. Mire feltápászkodtam, azt láttam, hogy Szabó Zsolt már felmutatta a pirosat Norbinak, engem meg sem kérdezett, hogy mi történt.
A Loki egyik vezetőjétől származó információ szerint egyébként nagy a valószínűsége, hogy megóvják a piros lapot az MLSZ-nél, és annak eltörlésére jó esélyük is lehet. Erre amúgy egyre több precedens létezik, a számunkra legemlékezetesebb az, amikor Gera piros lapját vonta vissza az UEFA a törökországi Eb-selejtezőnk után.


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Szerintem nem lesz eltiltás a dologból.


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Hajrá Vasas!


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Külföldön a Real Madrid a király!


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 9)

Pisti72, Zoli86, szépen irogattok arról, amit már egy órával előbb megirtam. 
Azt irja Zoli86, hogy szerinte nem lesz eltiltás, már irtam, meg is van a hivatalos értesités, nincs eltiltás.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 9)

lampard írta:


> Pisti72, Zoli86, szépen irogattok arról, amit már egy órával előbb megirtam.
> Azt irja Zoli86, hogy szerinte nem lesz eltiltás, már irtam, meg is van a hivatalos értesités, nincs eltiltás.



Zoli gyerek egy hsz vadász, csak mp3 kell neki. Én másról is írtam, de ezen nem veszünk össze.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 9)

Zoli86 írta:


> Külföldön a Real Madrid a király!



Te meg a bohócok királya vagy, menj inkább írj a szókígyóba!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 9)

Ez érdekes lenne:

<iframe name="indexadengineframe7234220" src="http://sher.sportgeza.hu/ad?lc=10204&ui=7234220&co=1&cn=1&do=sportgeza.hu&ho=310&ve=232" vspace="0" hspace="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0" height="232" scrolling="no" width="310"></iframe><script type="text/javascript">cont = document.getElementById( "uniq2115464" ).parentNode.parentNode; if ( cont.id == "microsite" ) { cont.style.width = "310px"; cont.style.marginLeft = "65px"; }</script>
<noscript>

</noscript> A bukás után Kisteleki István MLSZ-elnök azt mondta, most egy darabig nem akarunk Eb-t. Most úgy tűnik, lehet, hogy fel kell adnia álláspontját.
A román Krónika beszámolója szerint Alin Tise, a Kolozs Megyei Tanács elnöke azt mondta, október végén írják ki a pályázatot a Kolozsvári U futballcsapat otthonául szolgáló aréna lebontására, amiy legkésőbb decemberben meg is kezdődhetne. A helyére épülő 30 ezer férőhelyes új stadion befejezését 2010-re tervezik. Emil Boc, Kolozsvár polgármestere ehhez kapcsolódva bejelentette, kezdeményezni fogja, hogy a jövőben Románia Magyarországgal közösen megpályázza valamelyik labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság megrendezését.
Ezt vehetjük megtiszteltetésnek is. A románok a 18. helyen állnak a világranglistán, míg a magyar válogatott csak 62. Ők részt vettek az idei Eb-n, a CFR Cluj együttese pedig játszik az idei Bajnokok Ligájában. Kérdés, hogy velünk közösen lenne-e esélyük Eb-t rendezni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 9)

A ZTE FC vezetősége ma közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott Supka Attila vezetőedzővel - tájékoztatta honlapunkat Dézsi Attila ügyvezető 
igazgató. Csapatunk új szakvezetőjének kinevezése napokon belül várható. 
A szakmai stábbal kapcsolatos döntéseket később hozza meg a ZTE FC klubvezetése.

Supka 2x-es bajnok a Lokival, kupagyőztes a Honvéddal (pont ellenünk), utána elindult a lejtőn. Ki tudja miért?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 9)

afca írta:


> SziaRitkán jössz.


Szia Afca!
Jövök én gyakran ,olvaslak benneteket,csak mondanivalóm nincs mindig!,de sokat segítetek a dolgok átlátásában!(mondtam már:laikus vagyok!)Én csak szurkolok,szeretem a jó focit!(meg a LOKIT)Üdv.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 11)

Afca!
Sanyit lehet rehabilitálni


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 11)

hurrá


----------



## afca (2008 Október 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Sanyit lehet rehabilitálni


 
Remélem ilyen rosszul fogok tippelni mindig a csapatunkal szembenAkkor megnyerjül a VB.
Te ez a Sanya gyerek tényleg focista??Ha azt mondom kikapunk ,nyerünk.Ha azt mondom a Sanyi egy nulla,gólt rúg.Átt térek a golfra.

*Legyőztük a csoportelsőt!*


A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott Torghelle Sándor és Juhász Roland góljával 2-0-ra megnyerte az Albánia elleni világbajnoki selejtezőt.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=93080907" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=353896506" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/goAdverticum1.24.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://admin.vilaglato.hu/linkadmin/bannerkirak.php?fx_azonosito=&fx_csatorna=hHbNW79NdfH8&fx_meret=2&fx_tema=d31&fx_stilus=278&fx_kep=180.gif&fx_svalt=VkS&zona=10766&kampany=299019" type=text/javascript> </SCRIPT>
*Világbajnoki selejtező, 1. csoport: Magyarország-Albánia 2-0 (0-0)*
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 20 ezer néző, v.: Claudio Circhetta (svájci)
gólszerzők: Torghelle (49.), Juhász (81.)
Magyarország: ------------- Fülöp Márton - Szélesi Zoltán, Vanczák Vilmos, Juhász Roland, Bodnár László - Dzsudzsák Balázs, Dárdai Pál, Hajnal Tamás (Buzsáky Ákos, 61.), Halmosi Péter, Huszti Szabolcs (Vadócz Krisztián, 86.) - Torghelle Sándor (Rudolf Gergely, 93.)
Albánia: -------- Arjan Beqaj - Elvin Beqiri (Edmond Kapllani, 74.), Debatik Curri, Armend Dallku, Kristi Vangjeli (Jahmir Hyka, 54., Eryin Bulku, 83.) - Lorik Cama, Klodian Duro, Ansi Agolli, Altin Lala, Ervin Skela - Erjon Bogdani

Annak ellenére, hogy mindkét csapatot holland szakember irányítja - magyar oldalon Erwin Koeman, a vendégeknél pedig Arie Haan ül a kispadon - az első félidőben rendkívül védekező futballt láthatott a Puskás Ferenc Stadion közönsége. Miután a magyar és az albán csapat is egy csatárral "támadott", a középpályán folyt a játék az első negyvenöt percben. Az egyetlen komoly helyzet Ervin Skela nevéhez fűződött, ő a felső kapufát lőtte telibe.

A második félidő magyar szempontból álomszerűen kezdődött, hiszen Torghelle Sándor a 49. percben megszerezte a vezetést. Úgy tűnt, ez néhány játékosnak lendületet adott, különösen a gólpasszt jegyző Huszti Szabolcs játéka javult fel látványosan. Erwin Koeman tanítványai teljesen átvették az irányítást, az albánoknak csak egy-egy momentumuk volt. A hajrá is a magyaroké volt: Juhász Roland a 81. percben egy szöglet utáni fejessel eldöntötte az összecsapást. Az albánok támadásban - hiába lőttek két kapufát - gyakorlatilag súlytalanok voltak, így a magyar együttes főként második félidei produkciójának köszönhetően teljesen megérdemelten tartotta otthon a három pontot.

A magyar válogatott szerdán Málta ellen idegenben folytatja szereplését a világbajnoki selejtezősorozat 1. számú csoportjában.
(MTI)





<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 12)

Az albánok ellen fontos gólt szerző csatár úgy véli: sikerült csattanós választ adnia az őt bírálóknak...


<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.nb1.hu/media/flvplayer.swf?file=http://www.nb1.hu/media/108/0900torghelle.flv&autostart=false&repeat=false&showdigits=true&frontcolor=0xE0E0E0&backcolor=0x000000&lightcolor=0xFF0000&image=http://www.nb1.hu/media/108/0900torghelle.jpg" height="300" width="400">

</object>​ Hozzászólás a hírhez (36


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 12)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Békéscsabán is parádézott a kis Loki2008.10.12. 16:55
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Nem lehet megállítani a DVSC-DEAC csapatát. Fiataljaink ezúttal Békéscsabáról hozták el a három pontot.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Folytatta jó szereplését a DVSC-DEAC együttese, amely az NB II Keleti-csoport 10. fordulójában Békéscsabára látogatott. A mieink a harmadik, míg a hazaiak a tizenharmadik helyről várták az összecsapást. A papírforma tehát mellettünk szólt, de nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ennek a mérkőzésnek presztízsértéke volt, még akkor is, ha a második csapattal mérték össze erejüket a viharsarkiak, akik anno sok nagy csatát megvívtak már a Lokival. Talán ennek is köszönhető, hogy mintegy harminc debreceni szurkoló utazott el a találkozóra.

Jobban nem is kezdődhetett volna számunkra a meccs, hiszen Szilágyi Péter már az első percben betalált. Pozsár a 26. percben egyenlíteni tudott, mint kiderült, mindössze ennyi telt a Békéscsaba erejéből. A második félidőben a hajdúságiaknak sikerült tovább növelni az előnyt, előbb Urbin, majd ismét Szilágyi Péter volt eredményes.

Az immár hét bajnoki óta veretlen DVSC-DEAC 22 ponttal továbbra is őrzi harmadik helyét.

_NB II. Keleti-csoport, 10. forduló_
*Békéscsabai Előre - DVSC-DEAC 1-3 (1-1)*

Békéscsaba, 400 néző. Vezette: Németh (Oláh, Varga)
*Békéscsaba*: Schvarcz - Rubus, Szenti, Brlázs, Horváth - Sajben, Závoda (Ködöböcz 81.), Ladányi (Nagy R. 67.), Ursz (Bernáth 71.) - Ábel, Pozsár
*DVSC-DEAC*: Verpecz - Oláh (Ludánszki 55.), Kardos, Fodor, Korhut - Nagy R. (Bódi 70.), Czanik, Spitzmüller, Rezes (Vinicius 80.) - Urbin, Szilágyi
*Gól*: Szilágyi (1.), Pozsár (26.), Urbin (49.), Szilágyi (51.)
*Sárga lap*: Korhut (23.), Horváth T. (40.), Szenti (49.), Oláh (54.), Nagy R. (71.), Sajben (77.)

</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 12)

Egy pontra vagyunk a fraditól

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td>Békéscsaba-DVSC II</td> <td align="center">*1-3*</td> </tr> <tr> <td>FTC-MTK II</td> <td align="center">*0-0*</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> 
<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <th colspan="3" valign="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">1.</td> <td valign="center">Bőcs </td> <td align="center">*25*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center" width="10%">2.</td> <td valign="center" width="65%">FTC</td> <td align="center" width="20%">*23*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" valign="center">3.</td> <td valign="center">Debrecen II </td> <td align="center">*22*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 13)

Pisti72 írja, hogy Supka A. megindult a lejtőn, valóban én is úgy látom, és nem tudom hová tenni, hogy most úgy néz ki padlót fog. Amikor a Honvédhoz került, még egy darabig ott is jól ment minden, aztán jött egy törés, és azóta nemigen tud belőle kikecmeregni. 
Egyébként itt az edzők egy körforgalomban vannak, igencsak volt már mindenki mindenhol, most Csank került Zalaegerszegre, majd lehet nemsoká Supka lesz egyik kieső helyhez közelitő csapat uj vezetője, márcsak azért is, hogy újítson valamit a vezetőség.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 13)

A válogatottban idegesít az, hogy Rudolf nagyon kevés szerepet kap, oké, hogy most - különösen a 2. félidőben - elég jól ment Torghellének (bár ehhez az is kell, hogy jó labdákat kapjon), de valami lehet benne, hogy a bírók állandóan lefujják a megmozdulásait. Mindenképpen nagyon arányban ítélnek ellene szabadrúgást, mint javára.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 13)

Sanyitól ne szálljunk el, mert szerzett egy gólt. Bizonyította már "klasszisát" nem egyszer, mikor pl. hónapokig gólképtelen volt a klubbjában és a válogatottban egyaránt.
Egy dolgot nem nehet azonban elvitatni tőle: mindig teljes szívvel játszik és minden eszközzel a győzelemre tör (soxor szabálytalanul)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 13)

Sanyinak újra hír éréke lett 

Az utóbbi évtizedben mindössze egyetlen játékos akadt, aki legalább 10 találatot szerzett a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottban: Gera Zoltán, a Fulham szélsője 16 gólnál tart. Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány számára is egy megbízható góllövő megtalálása az egyik fő probléma: kérdés megoldást jelent-e a fontos gólok szerzőjének tűnő Torghelle Sándor, aki az Albánia elleni 2-0-ás siker alkalmával vezetést szerzett.
Kizárólag a csatárokat figyelembe véve az elmúlt tíz évben a nemzeti együttesben meghatározó szerephez jutott támadók közül egy sem akad, aki legalább tízszer bevette volna a rivális kapuját - márpedig egy csatárt a góljainak száma minősít leginkább. Ezt az időszakot vizsgálva Szabics Imre és Kenesei Krisztián 9-9 alkalommal volt eredményes, a szombaton remeklő Torghelle Sándor pedig nyolc, míg Priskin Tamás hét találatnál jár. Ugyancsak hetet szerzett a 2004-ben elhunyt Fehér Miklós.
Torghelléről ugyanakkor elmondható: tétmeccsen szerzett góljai rendre kifejezetten fontos, vezetést vagy egyenlítést érő találatok. A jelenleg a német másodosztályú Augsburgban játszó csatár az albánok ellen vezetést jelentő találata előtt háromszor volt eredményes selejtező mérkőzésen: 2006-ban Máltán ugyan egyenlített, de végül Bozsik Péter állásába kerülő vereség lett a vége, 2005-ben szintén Málta ellen ő szerzett vezetést a 4-0-ás győzelmet hozó hazai meccsen, míg 2004-ben csereként beállva 2-1-re alakította az állást Izland ellen a 3-2-vel zárult Megyeri úti összecsapáson. Torghelle ezen kívül négyszer barátságos meccsen is betalált, s feltűnő, hogy csak nagy érdeklődést kiváltó találkozókon, ugyanis Argentína, Brazília és Németország kapuját vette be.
Amennyiben a Kispesten nevelkedett, majd az MTK-ból külföldre szerződött csatár szerdán folytatná a gólgyártását Máltán, majd a következő selejtezőkön, az elmúlt évtized legeredményesebb magyar csatára lehet - tekintve, hogy Gera nem mindig a klasszikus támadó posztján szerepel.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 14)

Szia Pisti!
Örülök a kis Loki sikerének!Nem tudod véletlenül mi van Éles Szilárddal?Régen nem hallottam róla!Üdv.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 14)

lampard írta:


> Pisti72 írja, hogy Supka A. megindult a lejtőn, valóban én is úgy látom, és nem tudom hová tenni, hogy most úgy néz ki padlót fog. Amikor a Honvédhoz került, még egy darabig ott is jól ment minden, aztán jött egy törés, és azóta nemigen tud belőle kikecmeregni.
> Egyébként itt az edzők egy körforgalomban vannak, igencsak volt már mindenki mindenhol, most Csank került Zalaegerszegre, majd lehet nemsoká Supka lesz egyik kieső helyhez közelitő csapat uj vezetője, márcsak azért is, hogy újítson valamit a vezetőség.


 
Én sajnálom Supka A-t,remélem megtalálja még azt a csapatot ahol sikeres lesz újra!Most nagyon lent van,dehát lentről lehet felfelé menni!


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 14)

Azt hiszem Élest kölcsönadtuk, de nem tudnám pontosan megmondani hová.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 14)

Szerintem még nálunk van. Megnéztem az iwiwen a munkahelyének legalábbis a DVSC van megjelölve 
Szeptemberben még talán játszott a Szolnok ellen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 14)

Rossz hír, hogy állítólag Csernya itthagy minket.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 14)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Pisti!
> Örülök a kis Loki sikerének!Nem tudod véletlenül mi van Éles Szilárddal?Régen nem hallottam róla!Üdv.


 Ő a földid egyébként?


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 14)

A z! valamint tanitványom volt,Anno!Hiányolom!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 14)

aniko45 írta:


> A z! valamint tanitványom volt,Anno!Hiányolom!


Wow! És jó gyerek volt ? Gondolom sokszor hiányzott a foci miatt


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 14)

Tényleg elmegy Csernyánszki? Végül is megértem, mert nem kap túl sok játéklehetőséget, a multkor védhetett volna, errefel piros lapot kapott.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Wow! És jó gyerek volt ? Gondolom sokszor hiányzott a foci miatt


 
Jó gyerek volt,de a focinál fontosabb nem létezett számára!


----------



## kisbengyak (2008 Október 15)

Itt ki mien csapatnak szurkol?


----------



## kisbengyak (2008 Október 15)

Én a chealset birom


----------



## afca (2008 Október 15)

kisbengyak írta:


> Én a chealset birom


Ki az a Chelsea???Az Ajax a tuti.Szia Pisti.Pár napig nem voltam.Windows cserém volt.Mi a helyzet???


----------



## 666fej (2008 Október 15)

Én is Chelsea drukker vagyok


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 15)

afca írta:


> Ki az a Chelsea???Az Ajax a tuti.Szia Pisti.Pár napig nem voltam.Windows cserém volt.Mi a helyzet???



Sanyi az Isten!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 15)

Már azt hittem délutános vagy


----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Sanyi az Isten!!!!


Az isten tudja,hogy csinállja ez a Sanyi


----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Malta* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Sandor Torghelle </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>23 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Luke Dimech </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Jamie Pace </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>74 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Roland Juhasz </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Pal Dardai </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>32 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Roland Juhasz </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>43 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Laslo Bodnar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Slovakia* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Poland* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Stanislav Sestak </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>85 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Stanislav Sestak </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>86 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Ebi Smolarek </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>70 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Radoslav Zabavnik </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Martin Jakubko </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Grzegorz Wojtkowiak </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Norway* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Netherlands* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Mark van Bommel </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Brede Hangeland </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Henning Hauger </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>68 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 16)

*A csoport állása*
1. Dánia 7
*2. MAGYARORSZÁG 7*
3. Portugália 5
4. Albánia 5
5. Svédország 5
6. Málta 0


----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)

pisti72 írta:


> *A csoport állása*
> 1. Dánia 7
> *2. MAGYARORSZÁG 7*
> 3. Portugália 5
> ...


 

KI KELL JUTNUNK:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 16)

Azért van még jónéhány nehéz mérkőzés előttünk, még talán korai a bizakodás. 
Bár a remény hal meg utoljára.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)

lampard írta:


> Azért van még jónéhány nehéz mérkőzés előttünk, még talán korai a bizakodás.
> Bár a remény hal meg utoljára.


Tudod nekem,,nekünk,,ez nagyon fontos volna.A bőröm borsódzik ha rágondolok.A válogatott mezében nézném a meccseket.Jaj de jó volna


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 16)

Szívből kívánom, hogy így legyen, szoritok neked is és a csapatnak is, hogy teljesüljön az álom.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 16)

Én is szoritok nagyon!szép lenne,de még sok nehézség van hátra,mindenesetre ezek már tények!
Kedves Afca,válljanak valóra álmaid!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 17)

Ámen!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 17)

aniko45 írta:


> Én is szoritok nagyon!szép lenne,de még sok nehézség van hátra,mindenesetre ezek már tények!
> Kedves Afca,válljanak valóra álmaid!


Te nem is Anikó hanem Angyal vagykiss


----------



## afca (2008 Október 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Ámen!


Plébános úr áldásod köszönöm.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 17)

afca írta:


> Te nem is Anikó hanem Angyal vagykiss


Köszönöm!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 17)

Remek játékkal 1:0-ról fordítva 2:1 re nyert otthon a vasas az etó ellen.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Remek játékkal 1:0-ról fordítva 2:1 re nyert otthon a vasas az etó ellen.


Néztem a meccset.Hiába a Vasas az VasasÖrök vesztes


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 18)

afca írta:


> Néztem a meccset.Hiába a Vasas az VasasÖrök vesztes



Legalább nem okoz csalódást...


----------



## afca (2008 Október 18)

*CORGOŇ-liga, 12. forduló: DAC - FC Nyitra, végeredmény 1:0*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nitra* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Nlend </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>22 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 Október 18)

Kijuma írta:


> Legalább nem okoz csalódást...


Arany igazság:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 18)

Porszem ment a gépezetbe :

A Ferencváros 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Kazincbarcika otthonában az NB II Keleti-csoportjának 11. fordulójában. A mérkőzésen a zöld-fehérek szereztek vezetést Pölöskey találatából, ám a hazaiak a második félidő derekán Debreceni révén egalizálni tudtak. A későbbiekben Moussa kiállítását követően emberhátrányba is kerültek a fővárosiak, akik végül ismételten csak 1 pontot tudtak kipréselni bajnoki mérkőzésükből. 
A Fradi októberben még nyeretlen, a Cegléd és az MTK II után a Kazincbarcikával sem bírtak Shawék. A sérülések által tizedelt zöld-fehérek továbbra is két pont hátránnyal követik a Bőcsöt, ám a szurkolókat ez aligha vigasztalja: hiába a 800 milliós költségvetés, az NB II-ben elképesztő mennyiségűnek számító pénz, a Fradi játékos keretét jó részben olyanok alkotják, akiknek még egy másodosztályú Fradiban sem lenne semmi keresnivalójuk. Hiába erős ugyanis a Fradi alapcsapata, ha abból többen kidőlnek, nincs, aki pótolja őket.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 18)

Ha holnap győz a kisloki , akkor az élre ugrik az nbII: keleti csoportban. 
Istenem, de szép is lenne, ha mindkét bajnokságot megnyernénk és a fagyi csak így tudna feljutni....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 18)

Megvertük idegenben a Kaposvárt. Vezetjük a tabellát!
Remélem a derék diósgyőriek meglepetést tudnak szerezni a lilák ellen!


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 18)

Én is abban bízom, hogy Sisa Tibor összekapta a Diósgyőrt.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 18)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Kaposvar* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Gergely Rudolf </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>30 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 18)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Roda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Heerenveen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sekou Cisse </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Boldizsar Bodor </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Christian Grindheim </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>38 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Arnor Smarason </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*QPR* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Nottm Forest* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Angelo Balanta </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>48 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Akos Buzsaky </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Lewis McGugan </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>84 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Southampton* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Watford* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Priskin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



John Eustace </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>30 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Priskin </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>41 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dender EH* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Genk* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*4* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



David Destorme </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>11 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Sulejman Smajic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>56 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Elianiv Barda </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>29 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Daniel Tozser </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Daniel Pudil </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>71 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Balazs Toth </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Ez igen.A mai termés egyszerűen gyönyörű


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 18)

<object classid="clsid<img src=" http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif="" alt="" title="Very Happy" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" border="0"><embed src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/banners/ringier/magic11_330x247.2.swf?clickTAG=http://ad.adverticum.net/b/cl,1,6230,288140,304795,95467685/click.prm&clickTARGET=_blank&cTRG=_blank&clickTag=http://ad.adverticum.net/b/cl,1,6230,288140,304795,95467685/click.prm" name="banner_288140" swliveconnect="TRUE" quality="autohigh" allowscriptaccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" height="247" width="330"></object>



Fotó: Meggyesi Bálint (archív)
Rudolf Gergelynek jó hete volt, a válogatott után a Lokiban is örülhetett



Régi ismerősök érkezetek a kaposvári stadionba, a korábban a Rákócziban szereplő Oláh Lóránt és Szakály Péter ezúttal debreceni színekben lépett pályára 

Ellenfélként először játszott Kaposváron a Loki támadója, Oláh Lóránt. A DVSC honlapján a csatár úgy nyilatkozott: ha betalál volt csapata hálójába, nem viszi túlzásba a gólörömöt.

Az első félidőben többször is ráhozta a frászt az egykori kedvenc a kaposváriakra, ugyanis többször csak centikkel tévesztette el a célt, azaz Kovács Zoltán kapuját. 

Nem hibázott azonban Rudolf Gergő, aki éppen Oláh passzát követően lőtt közelről az üres kapuba. Oláh önzetlen volt a helyzetnél, hiszen a még jobb helyzetben lévő társának adta a labdát, a válogatott kerettag Rudolf pedig meghálálta a bizalmat.

Remek iram jellemezte a második félidőt is, ám ezúttal már a Rákóczi is veszélyeztetett. A csereként beállt Farkas Zoltán lövését Vukasin Polekszics tolta ki a léc alól, majd ismét Farkas következett, ezúttal szögletből varázsolt Bojan Bozovics fejére, aki hat méterről, alig fejelt mellé.

A második félidő első negyedórájában a Kaposvár beszorította a DVSC-t, ám gólt nem tudtak elérni a hazaiak.

Nagy erőket mozgósított a Kaposvár, gyakorlatilag mindenki támadott. Így a Debrecennek lehetősége volt kontra-támadásokra építeni. A rendes játékidő utolsó percében még növelhette volna az előnyt Kiss Zoltán, ám ő Oláh Lóránthoz passzolt, így Grúz Tamás menteni tudott.

Maradt tehát a vendég-előny, Rudolf Gergely góljával győzött a Debrecen. A három ponttal a piros-fehérek megelőzték a Győrt legyőző Vasast. Az éllovas Újpest Diósgyőrbe látogat, a vasárnapi találkozóig biztosan a Debrecen az első a Soproni Ligában.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 18)

Sajna Dzsudzsi nincs a listán 
Az Ajax nyert?


----------



## Gordianmail (2008 Október 19)

Így van.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 19)

a


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Sajna Dzsudzsi nincs a listán
> Az Ajax nyert?


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Groningen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Oleguer </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>37 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A védelemnek kell gólt lőnnide legalább a 3 pont megvan


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Augsburg* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*St. Pauli* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Sandor Torghelle </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Uwe Mohrle </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Michael Thurk </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Marius Ebbers </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>50 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Timo Schultz </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Vágsellye B–Nádszeg 2:0 (1:0), g.: 40. Valent, 90. Cissé; 

A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 12 9 1 2 38:14 28 

2. Dióspatony 12 8 2 2 24:9 26 

3. Feketenyék 12 7 3 2 23:16 24 

4. Csallóközkürt 12 6 3 3 25:18 21 

5. Močenok 12.6 2 4 17:11 20 

6. Nádszeg 12 5 3 4 20:17 18 

7. Vásárút 12 4 5 3 21:16 17 

8. Tallós 12 4 4 4 22:19 16 

9. Nagymegyer 12 4 4 4 17:14 16 

10. Vágfarkasd 12 4 4 4 13:13 16 

11. Nyékvárkony 12 4 2 6 32:25 14 

12. Nagyfödémes 12 4 2 6 15:16 14 

13. Ekecs-Szakállas 12 4 2 6 18:22 14 

14. Vágsellye B 12 3 4 5 18:32 13 

15. Vága 12 2 0 10 14:45 6 

16. Balony 12 0 3 9 12:42 3 

A bajnokság végén a Balony csapatától 3 pontot levonnak 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mocsenokon az egyik Balonyi játékos szó szerint kiütötte a pályán a játékvzetőt.Igy jár aki szemét módon fújja a sipot.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 19)

Tisztelt Barátaim! 

1938 őszén egységben és lázban volt a a NEMZET! 

A trianoni igazságtalanságot a Rongyos Gárda győzelmei után ( 1921-es Nyugat-Magyarországi felkelés ) 
másodízben sikerült kompenzálnia hazánknak. 

Az első bécsi döntés révén nagyjából igazságos határvonalak jöttek létre északon! 

A Felvidék 85 százalékos többségében magyarok lakta részei 20 év megszállás után végre visszatértek Magyarországhoz! 

A második világháború győztesei azonban felrúgva a korábban általuk is elfogadott határokat visszaállították az IGAZSÁGTALAN 
STATUS QUO-t, így az új hatalom politikája révén több mint 300 ezer magyarnak el kellett hagynia szülőföldjét, 700 ezer honfitársunk pedig 
a Benesi dekrétumok révén megbélyegzett és jogfosztott létben, másodrangú állapolgárként volt kénytelen élni sok sok éven át ! 

Az azóta eltelt évtizedek során a magyarság további négyzetkilóméter ezreken került kisebbségbe, és lettünk egyre 
kevesebben a ősi hazánk területén! Van azonban táj, ahol MINDMÁIG MI alkotjuk a TÖBBSÉGET! Ennek ellenére 
NINCS megfelelő oktatásban részünk, NINCS POLITIKAI AUTONÓMIÁNK, de lényegében még kultúrális autonómiánk sem! 

2008. november elsején SZOMBATON különleges körülmények között 
DUNASZERDAHELYEN EMLÉKEZHETÜNK MEG 
a 70 évvel ezelötti történelmi eseményről és mutathatjuk meg, azt, hogy a 
CSALLÓKÖZ IS A MI HAZÁNK, ÉS HA ÖSSZEFOGUNK AZ IS MARAD! 

Legyünk tehát e napon minél többen DUNASZERDAHELYEN, lobogjanak nemzeti zászlóink! 

Találkozó: November 01. szombat 12.30 perc Városi Stadionnál. 

Tekintsük meg közösen és szurkoljunk az 1904-ben alapított 
DUNASZERDAHELYI AC elsőligás labdarúgó csapatának a Pozsonyi
sLOVAN elleni rangadóján. 

A mérkőzés kezdete: 13.30 perc. Belépőjegy ár: 100 SK. 


A programnak ezzel még nincsen vége! Figyelmetekbe ajánlom a következő KONCERTEKET ! 

A fellépő zenekarok szervezőjeként rendhagyó történelem órát és HAZAFIAS TALÁLKOZÓT hirdetek, melynek mottója: 


"A HAZA MINDENEK ELÖTT" 


H U N G A R I C A 
Romantikus Erőszak 

KONCERTEK 

Nagyudvarnok - Kultúrház 
( Dunaszerdahelytől 2 km ) 

2008. november 01. szombat 18 h 
A koncert napján a pénztár 17-h kor nyit. Belépőjegyár: 250 SK. 


Utazással kapcsolatos információ: 
Sopronból (Kapuvár, Csorna, Győr felszállási lehetőséggel) 9.30 h kor induló autóbuszra jelentkezni lehet a [email protected] címen 
Budapestről (Tatabánya, Komárom felszállási lehetőséggel) 9.30 h kor induló autóbuszokra jelentkezni lehet az [email protected] címen. 


Szurkolói csoportok, baráti társaságok, hagyomány őrző egyesületi tagok, fogjatok össze és álljunk ki nemzetünkért! 
Várunk Benneteket, szervezett módon és egyénileg utazva! 
Terjesszétek a hírlevelet minden hazafias közösséghez! 

Szebb Jövőt, Isten Áldja Magyarországot! 

Gőbl Gábor és Szíva Balázs 
rockzenészek


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 19)

Újból helyreállt a rend a tabellán:

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19" width="15%">1.</td> <td width="67%">DVSC TEVA </td> <td align="center" width="20%">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">2.</td> <td> ÚJPEST FC </td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">3.</td> <td>HALADÁS </td> <td align="center">*23*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.</td> <td>VASAS</td> <td align="center">*21*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">5.</td> <td>KECSKEMÉT </td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">6.</td> <td> NYÍREGYHÁZA</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">7.</td> <td>MTK</td> <td align="center">*17*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">8.</td> <td>GYŐRI ETO </td> <td align="center">*16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">9.</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC </td> <td align="center">*16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">10.</td> <td>ZTE FC </td> <td align="center">*14*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11.</td> <td>KAPOSVÁR </td> <td align="center">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11.</td> <td>HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19">12.</td> <td>PAKS</td> <td align="center">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14.</td> <td>DVTK</td> <td align="center">*10*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">15.</td> <td>REAC</td> <td align="center">*5*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">16.</td> <td>SIÓFOK</td> <td align="center">*4*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 19)

Mi lesz így Afca? Hogy lesz így jó helyezés? A nagy Cissé a Vágsellyében játszik?


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 19)

Na, ha Massának nem sikerült ma, legalább ennyiből jól alakult a napom, hogy legalább - ha nem is tudott győzni a Diósgyőr - de legalább az Újpest sem. Most már a Lokin múlik, él- e a lehetőséggel. 
Bár a Loki kis csapata viszont nem tudott nyerni, de majd legközelebb.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

VégreKöszi Lampard.Egész eddig nem tudtam lapozni.Felraktam hetet havat csak már ugorjunk a 253-as oldalra.És te jöttél és segitettél a hozzászólásoddal.Köszi


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 19)

Bocsi!

Ez volt rajta, tiszta geg:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQ4Re9tR5k
Lampard, neked sem volt látható?[/FONT]
<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">
</th></tr><tr><td align="center" height="19" width="15%">
</td><td width="67%">
</td><td align="center" width="20%">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" height="19">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td align="center">
</td><td>
</td><td align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi lesz így Afca? Hogy lesz így jó helyezés? A nagy Cissé a Vágsellyében játszik?


Jó az a Cissé.Az első 3-ban bennt leszünk.Ja köszönöm,hogy levetted a képet.Igy simán enged lapozni a gép.Új a windowszom és nem nyitja meg ezeket a képeket.kell rá talállnom programot.Mégegyszer köszi.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Bocsi!
> 
> Ez volt rajta, tiszta geg:
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQ4Re9tR5k[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lampard, neked sem volt látható?[/FONT]


Valami van a fórummal.Dilizik.De én látom Lampard hozzászólását.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 21)

a kutyust látom, meg tudom nyitni, ha erre gondolsz


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 21)

na én is bajban vagyok, alig tudok elküldeni egy hozzászólást


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

lampard írta:


> na én is bajban vagyok, alig tudok elküldeni egy hozzászólást


Nekem már minden rendben van.Jól megy a fórum.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Fehervar* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Adam Komlosi </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>39 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

*Torghelle Sándor - a legnagyobb csatárkirály?*

Erwin Koeman nagy meglepetést keltett, amikor két év után ismét behívta a válogatott keretbe Torghelle Sándort, aki aztán Albánia és Málta ellen is góllal hálálta meg a kapitány bizalmát. Olvasóinkat arról kérdeztük, vajon valóban a Bundesliga II-ben szereplő Torghelle a legjobb magyar csatár? Lássuk, hogy miben bíznak, kiben hisznek és mit várnak a magyarfocitól a futballrajongók!
</BEVEZETO>



Olvasóink nem hiszik, hogy Gerától kéne gólokat várni a válogatottban

*http://ad.adverticum.net/b/cl,1,6022,279453,338375/click.prm
*





*Nincs szükség csatárokra, majd Gera és Huszti lövi a gólokat!* (_olvasóink 1,5 százaléka gondolja így_)

Ez is egy opció lehet, de olvasóink szerint ez a legrosszabb ötlet. Az esztendő első válogatott mérkőzésén - még a Várhidi Péter irányította együttes - egyszerűen csatár nélkül állt fel Szlovákia ellen, a támadó szekcióban a Buzsáky, Gera, Huszti trió feladata volt a gólszerzés, s előretolt ékként Gera Zoltán szerepelt. A próbálkozás végül is bejött, hiszen a mieink egyetlen találatát az akkor még a WBA-ban légióskodó exferencvárosi támadó szerezte.

Erwin Koeman a bemutatkozó mérkőzésén, a görögök ellen Huszti Szabolcsot küldte előre, s bár a válogatott 0-1-ről fordított, a gólokat nem a Hannover-légiós szerezte, hanem két középpályás (Dzsudzsák Balázs, Vadócz Krisztián), illetve egy védő (Juhász Roland). A holland szakember a meccs után épp a csatárrá tett balszélsőt emelte ki: "Minden játékos szászszázalékot nyújtott, Husztit azért emelném ki közülük, mert nem a megszokott posztján játszott, és az új feladatát is kiemelkedően oldotta meg."
A május végi magyar-horváton (1-1) ismét Huszti volt egyedül elöl, de nem ő döntött: Niko Kovac szerzett egy fejes- és egy öngólt.
A 3-3-ra végződött, Montenegró elleni - még mindig csak - barátságos összecsapáson lépett ezidáig utoljára pályára Priskin Tamás, aki ugyan lőtt egy 15 méteres gólt, az azóta tartó gólcsendje miatt Koeman nem postázott neki meghívót Watfordba. Érdekesség, hogy a Győrből Angliába igazolt csatár épp a múlt hétvégén volt ismét eredményes klubcsapatában, s rögtön két gólt is szerzett, és elmondása szerint - nem meglepő módon - ismét várja, hogy szerepelhessen a nemzeti együttesben. 
Összességében elmondható: bár Huszti nem játszott rosszul a csatárposzton, Gera pedig - igaz, még a Várhidi-éra alatt - még gólt is lőtt, a 2008-as meccseket figyelembe véve vélhetően mégsem az a legjobb megoldás, ha ők szerepelnek csatárként. Persze ettől még szélsőként, középpályásként nyugodtan lőhetik a gólokat.
*Helye van Torghellének a keretben, de Tököli és Bajzát még elférne mellette* (_olvasói igenek aránya: 12,5 %_)
Sokan keveslik a magyar NB I-ben szereplő játékosokat a válogatottból. Legutóbb mindössze Rudolf Gergely (DVSC, csatár) és Köteles László (Diósgyőr, kapus) volt tagja a keretnek, utóbbi ráadásul csak vésztartalékként ugrott be a sérült Babos Gábor "helyére". Rudolf Svédországban szépítő gólt szerzett, s ha nem (csak) ő, ki lehetne még centerként tagja a csapatnak?
Ha a hazai góllövőlistára pillantunk, adódhat a kérdés: a 10 góljával éllovas, győri Bajzát Péter, netán a 9 gólos Tököli Attila (a Paks csatára 22-szer már volt válogatott, s 3-szor eredményes) miért nem kerül tűzközelbe? Nos, Erwin Koeman a hírek szerint mindkét támadót megnézte élőben, és megállapította: bizony, aki a Soproni Ligában szórja a gólokat, az nem biztos, hogy egy nemzetközi tétmeccsen is megfelel az elvárásoknak. Ezzel összecseng olvasóink véleménye, akik közül csak minden kilencedik klikkelő gondolta úgy, hogy az említett duónak ott lenne a helye a válogatott keretében.
*Persze, Sanyi a király! *(_olvasóink 25 százaléka egyetért az állítással_)
Torghelle Sándor gyorsan közönségkedvenc lett. Noha klubcsapataiban volt egy hihetetlen góltalansági sorozata (Crystal Palace: 12 meccs/0 gól, Panathinaikosz: 11/0, PAOK: 24/1), 2007-ben, a német másodosztályban megtalálta a góllövőcipőjét. Azt a cipőt, amellyel barátságos meccseken, nem is olyan régen gólokat lőtt Németországnak, Argentínának, Brazíliának.
A Koeman-féle reaktiválása váratlan volt, ám bejött. A svédek ellen még csak a brusztolós Torghellét láthatták a magyar drukkerek, ám Albánia, majd Málta ellen gyönyörű fejesgólokkal bizonyította, hogy nemcsak barátságos mérkőzéseken képes betalálni, s hogy megérte őt újra behívni.
Pedig Koeman szerint még a Málta előtti meccs edzésein is képtelen volt betalálni a kapuba az Augsburg légiósa, ám a legjobbkor mégis képes volt tökéletesen koncentrálni, ami bizony hat vb-selejtezős pontot hozott a magyar válogatottnak! Lám, milyen gyorsan változnak a dolgok, a két legutóbbi meccs előtt agyonkritizált csatár két fejesgóljával azonnal belopta magát a magyar szurkolók szívébe, akik közül minden negyedik úgy gondolja, hogy: "Sanyi a király
*Németh Krisztián jobb megoldás lenne* (_100-ból 29 klikkelő így véli_)
Sok szurkoló viszont két gólja ellenére sincs elájulva Torghellétől, mondván: nem nagy kunszt két kiscsapatnak stukkolni egyet-egyet. Ők úgy vélik, hogy a 26 éves ex-MTK-s helyett egy 19 éves ex-MTK-st kéne favorizálnia Koemannak - Németh Krisztiánt. Amikor a holland kapitány meghallja a Liverpool tartalékcsapatában, no és az utánpótlás válogatottakban is remeklő csatár nevét, már fogja is a fejét, mert szerinte "nincs még helye Némethnek a nemzeti csapatban, hiszen még semmit nem tett le az asztalra". Olvasóink közül nagyon sokan viszont úgy gondolják, hogy igenis esélyt kellene adni a Rafael Benítez 'Pool-edző által is többször megdicsért játékosnak a magyar válogatottban, hiszen ő tényleg vérbeli csatár, és a mutatói - még ha nem is felnőttmeccseken hozta őket össze - igencsak sokatmondóak. 

Az U17-es válogatottban 9 meccsen 11 gólt lőtt, az U19-esben (amelyet idén Prágában Eb-bronzig vezetett) 15/14-es átlagot produkált, míg az U21-es csapatban 8 találkozón 13-szor (!) vette be az ellenfelek kapuját. Az angol tartalékbajnokság - mondhatnák Koemannak a Németh-rajongók - bizony erősebb a magyar NB I-nél, hiszen nem ritkán a nagycsapatok nevesebb játékosai is pályára lépnek a mérkőzéseken.
A Liverpool-fakó előbb megnyerte a tartalékbajnokság északi csoportját (Németh 9 találattal gólkirály lett) - úgy, hogy a Manchester Cityre 13, a Unitedre pedig 14 pontot vert rá -, majd az Aston Villa elleni észak-dél nagydöntőn 3-0-ra diadalmaskodott. A liverpooliak első találatát Németh Krisztián szerezte a 7600 néző előtt rendezett Anfield Road-i fináléban. A Vörösök hivatalos honlapja őt választotta a döntő legjobbjának, s így indokolt: "Klasszis csatár, aki ismét bizonyította, hogy nagy reménységnek számít: lőtt egy csodás gólt és adott egy okos gólpasszt."
*Mindegy ki játszik, úgysem jutunk ki a vb-re* (_32 százaléknyian így gondolkodnak_)
A legtöbben mégis pesszimisták, és azt mondják, a gyorsan begyűjtött hat vb-selejtezős pont ellenére még azért ne vegyen senki repülőjegyet Dél-afrikába, s mindegy, hogy a Tököli, Bajzát, Rudolf vagy a Németh, Priskin, Torghelle csatártrió szerepel a magyar keretben.




_
Koeman ráérzett arra, hogy - legalábbis Albánia és Málta ellen - Torghelle lehet a csatárkérdésre a válasz, Némethet még túl tapasztalatlannak tartja_​Mi mindenesetre kíváncsian várjuk, hogy Erwin Koeman kiket hív be a november 19-én, Észak-Írország ellen szereplő csapatba, s még inkább várjuk, hogy tavasszal folytatódik-e a magyar válogatott vb-selejtezős "pontgyűjtő akciója".
_A válogatott 2008-2009-es programja:
_2008. november 19.: Észak-Írország - Magyarország (barátságos)
2009. február 11.: Izrael - Magyarország (barátságos)
2009. március 28.: Albánia - Magyarország 
2009. április 1.: Magyarország - Málta 
2009. szeptember 5.: Magyarország - Svédország 
2009. szeptember 9.: Magyarország - Portugália 
2009. október 10.: Portugália - Magyarország 
2009. október 14.: Dánia - Magyarország
[origo]

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

*Hivatalos: David Beckham januártól a Milan játékosa lesz!*

Szenzációs átigazolási hírt jelentett be röviddel ezelőtt Adriano Galliani: az AC Milan elnökének elmondása szerint a csapat januártól fél évre kölcsönvette a Los Angeles Galaxynál szereplő David Beckhamet.
A korábbi hírek még arról szóltak, hogy David Beckham a jövő év elejétől az AC Milan csapatával edz, mert a Galaxy nem jutott be az MLS rájátszásába, így az angol válogatottban eddig 107-szer szereplő klasszis jó ideig terhelés nélkül tengetné napjait.

Az angol válogatott nemcsak edzeni érkezik a Milanhoz, a lombard klub ugyanis fél évre kölcsönveszi a Galaxytól, így Carlo Ancelotti vezetőedző az UEFA-kupában és a Serie A-ban is számíthat Beckhamre.

Az olasz szakember Beckham érkezésével kapcsolatban a Milan hivatalos oldalán elmondta, nem gondolta volna, hogy sikerül megszerezniük a középpályást, de nagyon örül az érkezésének.

„Beckham nagyszerű sportember, ráadásul igazi profi, így biztos, hogy nagy hasznára lesz csapatunknak mind a bajnokságban, mind az UEFA-kupában” – fogalmazott Ancelotti.

„David választotta a Milant, és nagyon örülünk neki, hogy így történt. Csapatunk már most is ultra versenyképes, és vele ez az állítás még inkább igaz lesz. Beckham egészen különleges és érdekes játékos” – közölte Galliani elnök, aki egyébként azt is fontolgatja, hogy a féléves kölcsön letelte után a nyáron állandó szerződéssel kínálja meg az akkor már 34. életévéhez közeledő játékost.

„A futball ma már nem csak taktika és technikai képességek kérdése. A tömött stadionok és szponzorok is számítanak: a Milan–Sampdoria meccsen 65 000 nézőt fogadhattunk, és ez a szám Beckhammel csak nőni fog” – jelentette ki Galliani.

A Milan jövőre először a Roma, majd még januárban a Fiorentina és a Lazio ellen is pályára lép, így az angol válogatott játékos rögvest igazi rangadón élheti át, milyen is az olasz bajnokság hangulata.

Becks ezzel azon elit kör tagja lesz, akik az angol, az olasz és a spanyol élvonalban is szerepeltek pályafutásuk során. 

Ilyen volt a példának okáért *Patrick Kluivert*, aki pályafutása alatt a 97–98-as idényben a Milan színeiben szerepelt, majd a Barcelonánál lehúzott hat évet, a 2004-2005-ös szezont pedig a Newcastle Unitednél töltötte, valamint a Zaragoza, az Aston Villa és az AC Parma egykori támadója, *Szavo Milosevics*.

De említhetjük *Florin Raduciout* is, aki korábban szintén futballozott a Milanban, és még további négy topligában játszott. Azaz a román támadó elmondhatja magáról, hogy az öt legerősebb európai liga mindegyikében futballozott.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Hungary U-19* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*San Marino U-19* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*6* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 22)

Alaposan belekezdett az összesítésben hátrányban lévő Debrecen: a hajdúságiak, különösen az első negyedóra leteltével, szinte blokád alá helyezték a fehérvári kaput, egymás után vezették a támadásokat. A 24. percben Kassai vált első számú közellenséggé: a játékvezető „elfelejtett” megadni egy tizenegyest, miután Farkas Balázs buktatta Bogdanovicot. 
A Loki fölénye azonban a 39. percben góllá érett: Komlósi fejelt a hálóba.
Arra lehetett számítani, hogy a második félidő izgalmasan alakul: a fehérváriaknak mindössze egy gól hiányzott a továbbjutáshoz, így elvárható lett volna, hogy nekiállnak kockáztatni és támadni. Nos, próbáltak támadni, de kevés sikerrel: a hajráig jóformán helyzetük sem volt, csak a debreceni támadások hordoztak némi veszélyt magukban. A hazaiak így is izgulhattak, miután nem tudták egy második góllal eldönteni a továbbjutás kérdését, ám végül idegenben lőtt góljuknak köszönhetően bejutottak a következő körbe.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 22)

Egy jelenet:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 22)

Sitku azért megkapta rendesen a magáét, a múltkori műesés miatt(amikor kiállították a kapusunkat pedig hozzá sem ért). A hangosbemondónak figyelmeztetnie kellett a nézőket a sportszerű szurkolásra. 
Emlékezteném a topiktársakat arra, mikor Filozófus kolléga panaszkodott arra, hogy szegény Fradit milyen játékvezetői tévedések súlytják. Kassait is emlegette.
Ezek a derék játékvezető urak a két meccsen 2 mérkőzést befolyásoló rossz döntést hoztak mindkétszer a Loki kárára. Az odavágón kiállították a kapusunkat sitku műesése miatt, tegnap pedig egy nyilvánvaló tizenegyest nem fújtak be nekünk.

Hál Istennek a továbbjutás így is megvan. Jöhet az úppe


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 22)

Azt hittem, majd közvetíti a Sport csatorna a mérkőzést, helyette ma adja a Győr-Haladást, (ahol az első félidőben 2-0-ra vezet a Győr), mármint a Loki-Fehérvár meccsre gondolok, de nem adták, igy csak a Haon élőközvetitésében követtem. Már alig vártam, hogy ki legyen irva, hogy vége a mérkőzésnek, és akkor olvasom, hogy a 90. percben Sitku majdnem kiegyenlített. Megijedtem, de szerencsére meg van a továbbjutás, gratulálok a fiuknak.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Aston Villa (England)* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax (Netherlands)* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Martin Laursen </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Gareth Barry </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>45 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Thomas Vermaelen </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>22 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR><!--yc--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*YELLOW CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Carlos Cuellar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>75 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Craig Gardner </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>85 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Hogy az ég szakadjon rájuk.Védőnek kell gólt rúgni.Akkor minek a sok csodacsatár????


----------



## afca (2008 Október 24)

*ASTON VILLA (ANGOL)–AJAX AMSTERDAM (HOLLAND)

*Az Ajax nem szerepel jól a holland bajnokságban, és most az UEFA-kupában sem sikerült bizonyítania az amszterdami csapatnak. Marco van Basten együttese az Aston Villa otthonában szenvedett 2–1-es vereséget. Bizony sokan is mondják, hogy inog a kispad az aranylabdás élő legenda alatt.

Martin Laursen egyébként a találkozó 8. percében szerzett vezetést a hazaiaknak. A dán védő Ashley Young szögleténél helyezkedett jobban, mint Kenneth Vermeer a hollandok kapusa, és fejelt a kapuba.

Thomas Vermaelen azonban szintén egy közeli fejesből egyenlített a 22. percben. A szünetre mégis az Aston Villa vonulhatott előnnyel.

A 45. percben ismét Young volt az előkészítő. Középre adását Garreth Barry lőtte kapásból a hosszú sarokba.

A második félidőben mindkét csapatnak volt lehetősége, újabb gól azonban már nem született.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 24)

*Csaltak vagy nagyot bakiztak a bírók a DAC ellen?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 24 - 12:01 
Kweuke és Marcin nem játszhat a szombati Nagyszombat - DAC régiórangadón. Bírói baki miatt kényszerül pihenőre a kék-sárgák gólerős csatára. 


 A DAC erőssége Nagyszombatban nem léphet pályára
Fogas Ferenc felvétele


Tartalékosan lesz kénytelen felállni a DAC szombaton Nagyszombatban, a helyi Spartak elleni régiórangadón. Ugyanis a gyengén és elfogultan bíráskodó Havrilla játékvezető szerdán Pozsonyban, az Artmedia elleni Szlovák Kupa negyeddöntő első mérkőzésén (0:0) már a 24.percben kiállította Marcint, több mint tizenöt perccel a befejezés előtt Kweukét is. Az illetékes fegyelmi bizottság csak a jövő héten tárgyalja az ügyüket, addig a DAC két alapemberének a játékjogát felfüggesztették. 
A bizottság elé kerül Werner Lorant is, aki felháborodva kommentálta a meccs végén a játékvezető ténykedését. „Európában ezt a bírót örökre eltiltanák a játékvezetéstől. Őt kellene megbüntetni, nem a játékosokat. Marcin kiállítása rendben volt, mert utolsó emberként szabálytalankodott, de ugyanilyen belemenésért a bíró a hazaiaknak csak sárga lapot mutatott fel vagy még ezt sem. Kweuke piros lapja pedig botrányos volt“ - háborgott a német mesteredző, akit ugyancsak beidéztek a fegyelmi bizottság jövő heti ülésére. 
Havrilla az első félidőben sárgát mutatott fel, a bemondó szerint Nlendnek. A második félidő 74.percében Kweuke és a hazai Dosoudil ütközött, a bíró továbbot intett, ám az egyik partjelző lengetett. Havrilla kiment hozzá, aztán sárga lapot adott a dunaszerdahelyi gólfelelősnek. Erre meg a negyedik, tartalék játékvezető jelzett, aki szerint az első félidőben nem Nlend, hanem Kweuke „sárgult“ be. Ezután a játékvezető piros lapot húzott elő és leküldte a pályáról a dunaszerdahelyi csatárt. Elképesztő baki vagy szándékos csalás történt: Havrilla FIFA-játékvezető, ezért különösen felháborító, bármelyik változat is érvényes. 
Érdeklődésünkre a DAC illetékesei elmondták, hogy főleg Kweuke hiányozni fog Nagyszombatban, de igyekeznek mindkettőjüket sikeresen pótolni. „Helyettük, értük is hajtani fogunk, nem megyünk feltartott kézzel a megyeszékhelyre, nem is rezelünk be a hírhedt hazai kemény magtól“ - nyilatkozta a Paraméternek a hetek óta kiválóan játszó Pinte Attila. 
Lapunk megkeresésére Martina Kredátusová, a Nagyszombat megyei rendőrség szóvivője elmondta, hogy a Spartak Trnava – DAC mérkőzés a kockázatos találkozók között tartják számon. „Egyelőre 190 rendőr biztosítja majd a közrendet a stadionban és a környékén, de szükség esetén ennél nagyobb létszámú erőket is bevetünk“ - tájékoztatta a Paramétert. 
A Corgoň-liga 13.fordulójának nagy érdeklődéssel várt találkozója szombet délután ötkor kezdődik, s a Paraméter online közvetítésben követi nyomon az eseményeket. 
Paraméter


----------



## afca (2008 Október 24)




----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

Szerintem nem rossz most a magyar válogatott


----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

Erwin Koeman jó edző


----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

ha megverjük Máltát és Albániát


----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

akkor van esélyünk


----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

Portugália is csak döntetlen játszott Albániával


----------



## smida1982 (2008 Október 26)

bizakodom lesz még jó a magyar foci


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

smida1982 írta:


> bizakodom lesz még jó a magyar foci


Bizakodom, hogy elhúzol innen jó messzire.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*PSV* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Roda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Balazs Dzsudzsak </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>60 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Danko Lazovic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>79 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Boldizsar Bodor </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>19 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Andres Oper </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>54 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Boldizsar Bodor </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>65 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Spartak Trnava* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Martin Hruska </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Krisztian Nemeth </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>63 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

*SOPRONI LIGA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*12. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>








</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*REAC–VASAS 0–2 (0–0)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Nézőszám:* 1000</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Játékvezető:* Bede</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Asszisztensek:* Kovács P., Márton Zs.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A KEZDŐCSAPATOK*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*REAC*</TD><TD>*VASAS*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1 Esterházy</TD><TD>26 Borszéki</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15 Dancs</TD><TD>27 Balog Zs.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>7 Cseri</TD><TD>17 Paripovics</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8 Kapcsos</TD><TD>21 Tóth A.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5 Sallai B.</TD><TD>28 Unierzyski</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6 Kőhalmi</TD><TD>7 B. Tóth</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>20 Erős</TD><TD>10 Cs. Pavicsevics</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>21 Lisztes</TD><TD>25 Dobrics</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>23 Rása</TD><TD>9 Laczkó</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11 Nyerges</TD><TD>8 Németh N.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10 Torma</TD><TD>19 Divics</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Vezetőedző:*</TD><TD>*Vezetőedző:*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Aczél Zoltán</TD><TD>Mészöly Géza</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző:* Divics (51.), Németh N. (88.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Csere:* Lisztes helyett Balaskó (56.), Rása helyett Jeremiás (62.), Kőhalmi helyett Pomper (83.) illetve B.Tóth helyett Mundi (66.), Laczkó helyett Sowunmi (76.), Divics helyett Gyánó (90.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Sárga lap:* Kapcsos (3.), Sallai (23.), Cseri (78.) illetve Paripovics (28.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Leigazolta a Dunaszerdahely Németh Krisztiánt a Liverpool-ból?
Nádszeg mit játszott?
Mi aláztuk a Honvédot 4:1 re pénteken! Sajnos csak tv ben néztem mert szüretelni voltam.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Spartak Trnava (Nagyszombat) - DAC (Dunaszerdahely) mérkőzésre került sor a szlovákiai Corgon liga 13. fordulójában Pázmány Péter egykori egyetemi városában, Nagyszombaton. Az 1:1-es döntetlennel végződő mérkőzés nem volt mentes a magyarellenes megnyilvánulásoktól sem.
A nagyszombati keménymag a mérkőzés alatt többször is felváltva skandálta a „Magyarokat a Dunába!” és más nyomdafestéket nem tűrő rigmusokat, valamint elégettek nyilvánosan egy Fradi mezt is. Ezek után egy feliratot feszítettek ki, amelyen ez állt: „Nem magyarok vagytok, csak felvidéki hontalanok!” A mérkőzés végén a piros-feketék szurkolói a stadion bejáratánál várták a dunaszerdahelyieket, de a rendőrség hatalmas erőkkel vonult fel a helyszínre, így nagyobb rendbontás nem történt.

Szlovákia Európa? Ugyanmá!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Igazuk van a diósgyőrieknek:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Leigazolta a Dunaszerdahely Németh Krisztiánt a Liverpool-ból?
> Nádszeg mit játszott?
> Mi aláztuk a Honvédot 4:1 re pénteken! Sajnos csak tv ben néztem mert szüretelni voltam.


Ő egy másik Németh Krisztián.
Nádszeg-Vásárút 2-1.Szomszéd falusi derbi.Mostanában nem játszunk valami jól.Jó a csapat és nem megy a foci


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

Megvannak a jegyek a DAC-Slovan Bratislava,,Szlovan Pozsony,,meccsre.25000 koronát,,225000,,ft.kalapoztak össze a szurkolók egy hete a Nyitra elleni meccsen.Pirotechnikára és zászlókra a Slovan ellen.Lessz ott nagy buli.Viszem az Árpád sávos lobogóm.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

:656::656::656::656::656:


pisti72 írta:


> Igazuk van a diósgyőrieknek:


:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*NEC* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>44 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>73 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Feyenoord* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Heerenveen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Roy Makaay </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>69 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Michael Mols </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Paulo Henrique </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Danijel Pranjic </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>48 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></TD></TR><!--rc--><TR><TD colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Feyenoordnak szerencséje volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Zárkózik az Ajax


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Zárkózik az Ajax


Negyedikek vagyunkEbből még bármi lehet


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

A lilák lehozzák a Paks elleni meccset 
Pedig 0:1 nél még reménykedtem.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

pisti72 írta:


> A lilák lehozzák a Paks elleni meccset
> Pedig 0:1 nél még reménykedtem.


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Ujpest* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=comp width=233 height=20>*Paks* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=18>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>




Peter Kabat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>66 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow2>



Korcsmar </TD><TD class=stRow2 align=right width=20>82 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Peter Kabat </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>90 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=stRow1>



Tamas Kiss </TD><TD class=stRow1 align=right width=20>52 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Akkor megint ők vezetik a tabellát..


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HK_GRqi0HCg&feature=related
Himnusz Nagyszombaton.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Nem, mert sokkal jobb a gólarányunk.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem, mert sokkal jobb a gólarányunk.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

afca írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19" width="15%">1.</td> <td width="67%">DVSC TEVA </td> <td align="center" width="20%">*27*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">2.</td> <td>ÚJPEST FC </td> <td align="center">*27*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">3.</td> <td>VASAS</td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.</td> <td>HALADÁS</td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">5.</td> <td>KECSKEMÉT </td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">6.</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC </td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">7.</td> <td> NYÍREGYHÁZA</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">8.</td> <td>MTK</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">9.</td> <td>GYŐRI ETO </td> <td align="center">*16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">10.</td> <td>KAPOSVÁR </td> <td align="center">*15*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11.</td> <td>ZTE FC </td> <td align="center">*14*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">12.</td> <td>HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19">13.</td> <td>PAKS</td> <td align="center">*12*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14.</td> <td>DVTK</td> <td align="center">*10*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">15.</td> <td>SIÓFOK</td> <td align="center">*7*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">16.</td> <td>REAC</td> <td align="center">*5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> A 3.-5. helyezett nekem meglepetés! Már csak 4 forduló van idén.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 26)

Még egy:


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 27)

Örülök, hogy nyert a Loki, viszont szomorkodom, mert kikapott a Chelsea.
Elég peches gólt kaptak. De majd lesz ez jobb is - mármint a részemről a bizakodás, aki meg nem nekik szurkol, azok pedig most örülnek. 
Ami a mezégetést, transzparens feliratot illeti szomorú, hogy így gondolják, de végül nyer az okosabb, és bölcsebb.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 27)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Nádszeg–Vásárút 2:1 (1:0), g.: 3. Andódi, 70. Berényi, ill. Dórák


1. Illésháza 13 10 1 2 39:14 31 
2. Dióspatony 13 8 2 3 24:12 26 
3. Csallóközkürt 13 7 3 3 27:18 24 
4. Feketenyék 13 7 3 3 23:18 24 
5. Nádszeg 13 6 3 4 22:18 21 
6. Močenok 13.6 2 5 17:12 20 
7. Nagymegyer 13 5 4 4 19:15 19 
8. Vágfarkasd 13 5 4 4 16:14 19 
9. Nyékvárkony 13 5 2 6 35:25 17 
10. Vásárút 13 4 5 4 22:18 17 
11. Nagyfödémes 13 5 2 6 17:17 17 
12. Tallós 13 4 4 5 23:21 16 
13. Vágsellye B 13 4 4 5 20:32 16 
14. Ekecs-Szakállas 13 4 2 7 19:24 14 
15. Vága 13 2 0 11 14:47 6 
16. Balony 13 0 3 10 13:45 3 
A bajnokság végén a Balony csapatától 3 pontot levonnak. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 Október 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 27)

*Skót hírek szerint eltilthatják a Hearts kispadjától László Csabát*

Ahogy arról beszámoltunk az elmúlt hétvégén 1–1-es döntetlenre végzett egymással a Hearts és az Aberdeen a skót élvonalban – a találkozó végén aztán a Hearts menedzser, László Csaba viselkedése gerjesztette az indulatokat. A szakember mindenképpen a pályára akart volna a menni, de a negyedik játékvezető ezt nem hagyta, és a BBC beszámolója szerint a helyzet megoldását a rendőrök érkezése jelentette. Mindenesetre a játékvezető jelentése alapján a Skót Labdarúgó-szövetség (SFA) fegyelmi bizottsága hétfőn este tárgyalja az edző ügyét, a hírek szerint két mérkőzésre szóló eltiltás várhat rá.




Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Nem haragudott a bíróra



A Skót Labdarúgó-szövetség (SFA) illetékesei a találkozó – a futballmérkőzés - lefújása után röviddel jelezték, László Csaba viselkedése miatt vizsgálatot indítanak. A magyar válogatott korábbi másodedzője akkor úgy nyilatkozott: „Nem volt összetűzés köztem és a negyedik játékvezető között.”

Történt ugyanis, hogy a mérkőzés 85. percében Steve Conroy játékvezető előbb megítélt, majd visszavont egy tizenegyest a Heartsnak, ám a kettő között percek teltek el. A találkozó után vélhetően ezért volt indulatosabb a szokásosnál a Ferencváros egykori edzője.

„A pályára szerettem volna menni a játékosaimhoz, de hátulról visszatartott a negyedik bíró. Amúgy meg miért ne mehetnék be a labdarúgóimhoz? Mindig be szoktam hozzájuk menni a pályára a meccsek után, váltsunk néhány szót” – közölte László még a mérkőzés estéjén. 




Fotó: heartsfc.co.uk
Így hagyta el a pályát László


Két nappal később a 4thegame.com honlap már arról számol be, hogy a skót szövetség vélhetően eltiltja a kispadtól, miután összetűzésbe keveredett John McKendrick negyedik játékvezetővel és az Aberdeen szakmai stábjának tagjával, Sandy Clarkkal. 

Szintén ezen a honlapon található az a nyilatkozata, amely szerint nem volt gondja Conroy játékvezetővel, csak a játékosaihoz igyekezett. „Én nem haragudtam a játékvezetőre nem volt vele semmi bajom, nem beszéltem vele. Amúgy meg a meccs lefújása után jogom van nekem is és mindenki másnak is bemenni a pályára” – fogalmazott László.

„Más a helyzet persze, ha a játékvezetővel elkezd beszélni az ember, de én nem beszéltem vele egy szót sem. Ő beszélt hozzám” – mondta László.

Mindenesetre a Scottish Sun megszólaltatta a korábbi skót FIFA-bírót, Kenny Clarkot az üggyel kapcsolatban, aki úgy véli, az SFA-nak kőkemény büntetéseket kellene osztogatnia mindenkinek, aki túlmegy bizonyos határokon.

„Lászlónak adjanak egy szabálykönyvet, mert amit művelt a lefújás után, az csak olaj volt a tűzre. Legalább annyira, mint Artur Boruc Celtic-kapus provokációi a Rangers-szurkolókkal szemben, amikért súlyos büntetést kapott” – kezdte Clark.

„Az SFA szabályai szerint 15 perccel a lefújás után beléphet a játékvezetői öltözőbe, ott felteheti a kérdéseit a bíróknak. Nem tartotta be a szabályokat.”

Clark szerint ha egy szurkoló hasonló vehemenciával indult volna meg a pálya felé, még a gyepre sem tudott volna lépni, máris leteperik a biztonságiak és a rendőrök. „A hétvégét fogdában tölti, hétfőn meg megy a bíróságra.”

„Volt már olyan tapasztalatom, amikor a rendőrök a stadionban megkérdeztek: kell-e segítség. Néhány menedzser, edző hajlamos azt hinni, hogy a negyedik játékvezetők túlbuzgón végzik munkájukat, holott, épp a rendőröktől mentik meg őket.”

Volt már olyan játékvezető, aki azt mondta, hagyjuk ilyenkor őket a pályára robogni. Ezzel gyakorlatilag kötelet adunk a kezükbe, szépen felakasztják magukat, aztán majd a rendőrök leszedik őket” – érzékeltette Clark, hogy milyen szerencsés is egynéhány szakember, amiért a negyedik játékvezetők nem hagyják őket mégsem a pályára futni.

Egyelőre az SFA fegyelmi bizottsága ülésének eredménye nem ismert, de ahogy azt cikkünkben is jeleztük, László Csaba szinte biztosan nem ússza meg eltiltás nélkül – ebben az esetben maximum a lelátón foglalhat helyet a csapat mérkőzései alatt.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 27)

Afca, Te melyik vagy a 3 közül?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 27)

a Nagymegyer a Dózsa testvércsapata?


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 28)

*Sziasztok.Én tatabánya drukker vagyok,és imádom a focit.Most az előbb regiztem,remélem találok veletek majd közös témát.​*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

Szia Tibi!
Szívesen látunk, ha komolyan gondolod. Azonban ha a 20 hsz.-t akarod begyűjteni az mp3 letöltéséhez, inkább válassz más topikot.
Mi hír felétek? Az amerikai még ott garázdálkodik? Világítás lesz?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, Te melyik vagy a 3 közül?


Mi melyik??


----------



## afca (2008 Október 28)

pisti72 írta:


> a Nagymegyer a Dózsa testvércsapata?


Miből gondolod?Nálunk a Fradi és a Vasas hódit


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

afca írta:


> Mi melyik??


Hát a 3 fickó közül a képen!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Hát a 3 fickó közül a képen!


Egyik sem


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

afca írta:


> Miből gondolod?Nálunk a Fradi és a Vasas hódit


Nem ismered a azt a dózsás dalt, hogy aszongya:
"A megyeri csárda ki van festve..
Oda járnak a dózsások minden este 
A ...ok azthiszik
hogy a Lokit elverik
egy nagy lóf...t".?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

Kérdezt csak meg a lila haverodat


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

*Dunaszerdahely, október 28., 20.13* Különleges körülmények között fogadhatja a DAC a Slovant. 
November elsején, szombaton kerül sor a Dunaszerdahely-Slovan Bratislava szlovák bajnoki mérkőzésre. A találkozó sokak szerint egy megemlékezésnek is apropóul szolgálhat, 70 évvel ezelőtt került ugyanis vissza - 20 év után - a Felvidék Magyarországhoz. 
A szervezők remélik, hogy a 13.30-kor kezdődő mérkőzésen minél több magyar zászló lobog majd. Információink szerint egyébként több magyar szervezett szurkolói tábor is jelen lesz a mérkőzésen.
A találkozó után koncertek is lesznek, amelynek a mottója: "A haza mindenek előtt!". Fellépnek a Hungarica és a Romantikus Erőszak zenekarok, az este 18 órakor kezdődő koncerteknek a nagyudvarnoki kultúrház (Dunaszerdahelytől 2 km) ad majd otthont.

Az utazással kapcsolatos információk:
Sopronból (Kapuvár, Csorna, Győr felszállási lehetőséggel) 9.30 h kor induló autóbuszra jelentkezni lehet a [email protected] címen
Budapestről (Tatabánya, Komárom felszállási lehetőséggel) 9.30 h kor induló autóbuszokra jelentkezni lehet az [email protected] címen.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 28)

Ott leszek a meccsen.Megvannak a jegyek.Remélem nyerünk a Slovan ellen.Nagy bulinak nézünk elébe.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

Te kimész?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Te kimlész?


Ez milyen nyelven van???:mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Te kimlész?


Bocs gyorsabb voltál


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 28)

Hát Pisti most az Octavio Zambrano viszi a csapatunkat kisebb nagyobb sikerrel.De talán most kezdünk beérni igazán.Nagyon fiatalok a játékosaink,szinte ifi korosztályú majdnem mind.Vasasból elhoztuk a Kollár Danit,illetve külföldről hazajött a Béres Feri,ők afőbb erősítéseink. Most volt egy 8 meccses veretlenségi sorozatunk,amit most a ZTE II szakított meg a hétvégén.Világítás az szerintem sosem lesz itt már.Annyi mindent mondanak a szurkolói ankétokon,hogy az ember már nem tudja mit higgyen el.Azt tudom,hogy drukkolok a csapatnak,legyenek akármilyen nehéz helyzetben is.Emellett ugy gondolom az Octavio a Dajka Lacival elég jól kiegészítik egymást,és remek munkát végeznek.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 29)

Igeeeen

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--rc--><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Na ki a kiráááály?????


----------



## afca (2008 Október 29)

2008-10-29 16:00:00 
Illovszky Stadion, 179 néző 
*Játékvezető:* Farkas Ádám
*Asszisztensek:* Fehér Gyula - Demeter János 
*Csere:* 
*Gólszerző:* Gyánó (11-esből) 44. perc, Szilágyi 66. perc, B. Tóth 74. perc 
*Sárga lap:* Németh Á. 18. perc, Dudu 40. perc, Spitzmüller 76. perc, Laczkó Zs. 87. perc 





Tulipán

Balog
(Laczkó Zs., 46. perc)
Villám
Papucsek
Katona

Merczel
Somorjai
Mundi
Piller
(B. Tóth 73. perc)

Sowunmi
Gyánó 
*Vezetőedző:*
Mészöly Géza






Csernyánszky

Németh Á.
Máté P.
Fodor M.
Szatmári

Huszák
(Czanik, 64. perc)
Sándor T.
(Szilágyi, 59. perc)
Spitzmüller
(Lucas, 79. perc
Czvitkovics

Dudu
Varga Z.
(Urbin, 79. perc)

*Vezetőedző:*
Herczeg András


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 29)

Azt nézd már meg hány néző volt! Ezt a szégyent


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 29)

De azért a Loki eléggé kiszámithatatlan!Nem gondolod Pisti?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt nézd már meg hány néző volt! Ezt a szégyent


Nálunk van az 5.ligában 300-400 néző.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 Október 30)

afca írta:


> Igeeeen
> 
> <table class="tbl" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="cmp" height="20" width="233">*Vasas* </td><td>
> </td><td class="cmp" height="20" width="233">*Debrecen* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*2* </td><td>
> ...



Természetessen a Vasas..........Éa FRadi


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 Október 30)

afca írta:


> Nálunk van az 5.ligában 300-400 néző.



Itt az első osztály szintje olyan mint nálatok az 5. Ligában


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

*ARGENTÍNA. Helyi televíziók és internetes portálok szerint Diego Armando Maradona követi Alfio Basilét a válogatott kispadján*

*Argentin szerencsejáték: úgy tűnik, az „isteni Diego” lesz a kapitány!*

Helyi sajtóértesülések szerint az Argentin Labdarúgó-szövetség (AFA) Diego Armando Maradonát nevezi ki a labdarúgó-válogatott élére. A gauchókat a vb-selejtezőkön eddig Alfio Basile vezette, aki a Chile elleni 1–0-s vereség után mondott le posztjáról.



Fotó: Imago
Argentin sajtóértesülések szerint Maradona lesz Basile utódja a válogatott kispadján



A hírt Argentína legnézettebb televíziós csatornája, a Todo Noticias, illetve a Clarin internetes portál repítette világgá. A hírek szerint Maradona kedden találkozott az AFA elnökével, Júlio Grondonával Buenos Airesben.

A jelentések szerint az 1986-os világbajnok argentin válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Carlos Bilardo szintén a szakmai stáb tagja lesz.

„Diego lesz a válogatott következő szakvezetője” – nyilatkozta az AFA épületéből távozó Bilardo. A rutinos szakember valószínűleg általános igazgató lesz a nemzeti csapat mellett, míg Maradona munkáját Pedro Troglio segítheti.

A 48 éves, kevés edzői tapasztalattal rendelkező Maradonát a kapitányválasztásért felelős bizottság vezetője, Noray Nakis is támogatta – argentin hírek szerint az ő szava volt a döntő a választásnál.

„Szeretném, ha Maradona kerülne a válogatott élére” – mondta Nakis.

Basile lehetséges utódjaként eredetileg elsősorban Carlos Bianchit, a San Lorenzo edzőjét, Miguel Angel Russót és az olimpiai csapatot pekingi aranyig vezető Sergio Batistát emlegették. Ehhez képest kicsit meglepő az edzőként rutintalan, de hihetetlen népszerűségnek örvendő Maradona kinevezése. Az egykori zseniális játékos mindössze a Racing Club de Avellaneda és a Mandiyú de Corrientes csapatát dirigálta eddig.

Maradona maga nagyon röviden kommentálta a hírt: 

„Még folytatjuk a tárgyalásokat" – mondta a riportereknek. „Elégedettek vagyunk azzal, amit hallottunk, de egyelőre nem mondhatunk sokkal többet. Én választanám ki a csapatot, de természetesen meghallgatom Bilardo tanácsait is, hiszen rengeteg hasznos tapasztalata van."

„Az ajánlat rendkívül vonzó. A hivatalos bejelentés után rögtön munkába állok. Először az otthon játszó focistákat nézem meg, aztán átrepülök Európába, hogy képet kapjak a légiósokról. Az egész projektet Grondona indította el, és úgy érzem, rajtam kívül nem is gondolkozott más jelöltben" – tette hozzá.

Az argentin válogatott tíz forduló után a harmadik helyen áll a dél-amerikai selejtezősorozatban, hét ponttal lemaradva a listavezető Paraguaytól. A hírek szerint Maradonát október 30-án mutathatják be hivatalosan Buenos Airesben.

*AZ ARGENTIN VÁLOGATOTT SZÖVETSÉGI KAPITÁNYAI*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1924–1925</TD><TD>Angel Vázquez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1927–1928</TD><TD>José Lago Millán</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1928–1929</TD><TD>Francisco Olazar</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1929–1930</TD><TD>Olazar-Tramutola</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1934–1934</TD><TD>Felipe Pascucci</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1934–1937</TD><TD>Manuel Seoane</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1937–1939</TD><TD>Ángel Fernández Roca</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1939–1960</TD><TD>Guillermo Stábile</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1960–1961</TD><TD>Victorio Spinetto</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1961–1961</TD><TD>José D'Amico</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1962–1963</TD><TD>Juan Carlos Lorenzo</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1963–1963</TD><TD>Alejandro Galán</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1963–1964</TD><TD>Horacio Amable Torres</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1964–1968 </TD><TD>José María Minella</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1968–1968</TD><TD>Renato Cesarini</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1968–1969</TD><TD>Humberto Dionisio Maschio</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1969–1969</TD><TD>Adolfo Pedernera</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1969–1972</TD><TD>Juan José Pizzuti</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1972–1974</TD><TD>Enrique Omar Sívori</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1974–1974</TD><TD>Vladislao Cap</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1974–1983</TD><TD>César Luis Menotti</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1983–1990</TD><TD>Carlos Bilardo</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1990–1994</TD><TD>Alfio Basile</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>1994–1998</TD><TD>Daniel Passarella</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1998–2004</TD><TD>Marcelo Bielsa</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2004–2006</TD><TD>José Pekerman</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2006–2008</TD><TD>Alfio Basile</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2008–</TD><TD>Diego Maradona?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 30)

Én nem hiszek benne, hogy Maradonával jól járnak az argentinok. A nézőszám biztos növekszik, de a szakmai munka nem hiszem, hogy tökéletes lesz. 
Ha pedig a segitői végzik a munkát, akkor ő csak báb lesz?


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 30)

hát igen,anno ő nagy focista volt,ez vitathatatlan.Viszont hogy az Argentín csapatnak hogyan lehetne a segítségére,én azt valahogy nem látom.Aztán ki tudja? Történnek még csodák


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

tibymester írta:


> hát igen,anno ő nagy focista volt,ez vitathatatlan.Viszont hogy az Argentín csapatnak hogyan lehetne a segítségére,én azt valahogy nem látom.Aztán ki tudja? Történnek még csodák


Majd rászokatja őket a kokóra :mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

Elevator Boy írta:


> Természetessen a Vasas..........Éa FRadi


Gyertek Debrecenbe hétfőn, jön a Fradi!!
Nálunk nem 178-an lesznek az tuti, igaz, hogy csak a kiscsapatunk játszik az nbII.-ben :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

aniko45 írta:


> De azért a Loki eléggé kiszámithatatlan!Nem gondolod Pisti?



Dombi Tibi azt nyilatkozta, hogy elkapták a fonalat és duzzadnak az erőtől! Én hiszek neki.
Lényeg, hogy vasárnap nyerjünk a mötöká pályán. A liláknak 4 nehéz meccsük lesz.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

Végre pörög a topik. Örülök az újonnan érkezőkenek .


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Gyertek Debrecenbe hétfőn, jön a Fradi!!
> Nálunk nem 178-an lesznek az tuti, igaz, hogy csak a kiscsapatunk játszik az nbII.-ben :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
179-en:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

lampard írta:


> Én nem hiszek benne, hogy Maradonával jól járnak az argentinok. A nézőszám biztos növekszik, de a szakmai munka nem hiszem, hogy tökéletes lesz.
> Ha pedig a segitői végzik a munkát, akkor ő csak báb lesz?


 
Egyetértek veled.Csak arra megy ki a játék,hogy egy nagy nevet odaültessenek.Az utóbbi időben mindig az utolsó pillanatban buktak el.Maradona volna a megmentő??


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Végre pörög a topik. Örülök az újonnan érkezőkenek .


Én is.Hát még ha mind Ajax drukker lenne:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

afca írta:


> Én is.Hát még ha mind Ajax drukker lenne:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Hálistennek Lokisták vannak itt egy páran.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

A DAC-Slovan meccsre 800 rendőrt mozgósitanak.A Slovan szurkolók a főkapun a DAC szurkólók a hátsó kapun lesznek beengedve.A meccs alatt a kapuk zárva lesznek.Se ki se be.Csak ha a mentőre lessz szükség nyitják ki a kaput.10 000 embert várnak.DAC meccsen ennyi néző még soha nem volt.A Slovan 1000 jegyet kapott.Mindenki ezen van meglepődve.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

afca írta:


> A DAC-Slovan meccsre 800 rendőrt mozgósitanak.A Slovan szurkolók a főkapun a DAC szurkólók a hátsó kapun lesznek beengedve.A meccs alatt a kapuk zárva lesznek.Se ki se be.Csak ha a mentőre lessz szükség nyitják ki a kaput.10 000 embert várnak.DAC meccsen ennyi néző még soha nem volt.A Slovan 1000 jegyet kapott.Mindenki ezen van meglepődve.



Nagy meccs lesz! Rengeteg magyar megy ki. Kár, hogy olyan messze van 
Mostmár csak a győzelembe kell hajszolni a fiúkat.
Ez a nap lesz egyébként az első bécsi döntés évfordulója is.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

Így mulatnak a rendőrök:
Nagyon gáááááz 
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/196523


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 30)

* Az első bécsi döntés [szerkesztés]*

A müncheni egyezmény záradékába olasz javaslatra bevették, hogy Csehszlovákiának Lengyelországgal és Magyarországgal fennálló területi vitáit is rendeznie kell. 1938. október 9-13. között került sor a magyar–csehszlovák tárgyalásokra (Magyarországot Kánya Kálmán külügy- és Teleki Pál oktatásügyi miniszter képviselte) Komáromban. Kölcsönös megállapodás híján, a tárgyalások végeztével a két ország (1938. október 29-én) kérte a müncheni egyezményt aláíró nagyhatalmak döntőbíráskodását. Mivel Nagy-Britannia és Franciaország érdektelenségre hivatkozva kivonta magát a döntéshozatalból, a döntőbírók Joachim von Ribbentrop német és Galeazzo Ciano olasz külügyminiszterek voltak.
Az I. bécsi döntés 1938. november 2-án született Magyarország és Csehszlovákia vitájában, és lényegében az etnikai revíziót valósította meg.
Magyarország, az I. világháborút lezáró trianoni béke által elvett területeiből visszakapott 11 927 km²-t, zömében Csehszlovákia (pontosabban az akkor már autonóm Szlovákia) déli részét (lásd: Felvidék), benne Kárpátalja déli részével (Ungvár, Munkács, Beregszász környéke). Az 1941-es magyar népszámlálás szerint az átkerült 1 millió 62 ezer lakosnak 84%-a volt magyar és kb. 10%-a szlovák. (Az 1930-as – vitatott hitelességű – csehszlovák népszámlás szerint a magyarok aránya itt 57% volt.)
85 391 szlovák került át a magyar oldalra és kb. 67 000 magyar maradt a szlovák oldalon. (Emellett, a Szlovákiánál maradt 89 000 főnyi zsidók többsége is magyar anyanyelvűnek vallotta magát.)
A békeidőben született első bécsi döntést az európai nagyhatalmak (beleértve Nagy-Britanniát és Franciaországot) ekkor még nemzetközi jogi érvényűnek ismerték el. (Csak a II. világháború folyamán változtatták meg álláspontjukat.)
Az első bécsi döntés után kb. 4 hónappal, miután 1939. március 14-én a Tiso vezette Szlovákia önállóvá vált, és másnap Hitler bevonult Prágába (létrehozva a Cseh-Morva Protektorátust), Magyarország március 15-18 között megszállta Kárpátalja fennmaradó, saját önállóságát március 14–15-én kikiáltó részét is.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)

Mégis lecsatoltak bennünket....


----------



## tibymester (2008 Október 31)

Úgy vélem,ebben a Loki-MTK párharcban,hogy tavaly még nagy meccs lehetett ,de mostmár kicsit más a helyzet.Nem érzem olyan veszélyesnek az MTK-t mint régen.Lokinak meg akárhogy alakul a játékosállományuk,mindig benne van a veszély a játékukban.Jó persze voltak rossz meccseik,dehát kinek nem.Lényeg a lényeg,hogy a Loki most sokkal esélyesebb szerintem.És én nekik drukkolok.Mivel fater Debreceni,és átragadt rám a Loki-láz


----------



## afca (2008 Október 31)

*DAC–Slovan: biztonságilag igényesebb, mint a királynői látogatás? *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 31 - 09:14 
Mármint a szombati focimeccs, amelynek biztonságos lebonyolítását a kerületi rendőrkapitányság sajtó- és megelőzési osztályának tájékoztatása szerint a rendőrtestület nem kevesebb, mint 760 tagja fogja biztosítani! 



 Rendőri felügyelet a DAC–Trnava mérkőzésen
Fogas Ferenc felvétele


Nos, a brit uralkodónő, II. Erzsébet nem régi látogatása ilyen tekintetben állítólag nem követelt többet 600 rendőrnél, pedig jóval tovább tartott és térben is nagyobb területeket érintett, mint egy focimeccs. 
A DAC–Slovan kapcsán a Nagyszombati kerület rendőreit nemcsak a szomszédos Pozsonyi és Trencséni, hanem a távolabbi Zsolnai és Kassai kerületbeli kollégáik fogják kisegíteni, a vasúti rendőrség tagjaival egyetemben. 
Az akcióba gyakorlatilag a közbiztonsági erők valamennyi szegmensét bevonták, a rendészeti, készültségi, közlekedés-biztonsági, bűnügyi alakulatokon, valamint a törvényszéki őrszolgálaton át egészen a lovas rendőrökig. S természetesen a speciális technika is elő lesz készítve a bevetésre. A biztonsági intézkedések már szombaton délelőtt 10.00 órakor elkezdődnek és bizonyos közlekedési korlátozásokkal, valamint alkoholtilalommal is járnak majd. 
A kerületi rendőrkapitányság arra kéri a lakosságot, hogy vegye tekintetbe a rendőrség utasításait. A mérkőzés 13.30-kor kezdődik. 
(–re)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 31)

*Focistop Kweukénak, Marcinnak és Gerichnek, Lorant megúszta*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 30 - 18:22 
Csütörtök délután a Szlovák Futballszövetség fegyelmi bizottsága már érdemben is foglalkozott a labdarúgó Szlovák Kupa Artmedia–DAC (0:0) pozsonyi negyeddöntőjében kiállított dunaszerdahelyi kettős, Kweuke és Marcin vétségével. 


 Fogas Ferenc
Kweuke hiányozni fog a Slovan elleni meccsen


A gólerős kameruni támadót három, a védő Marcint két meccsre szóló eltiltással sújtotta. Egyikőjük sem lehet ott a szombaton zajló Slovan elleni rangadón. Kweuke még a jövő heti kupavisszavágon sem állhat a sárga-kékek szakvezetőinek rendelkezésére. Négy sárga lap miatt ugyancsak egy mérkőzésre szóló eltiltással sújtotta a DAC további védőjét Tomáš Gerichet.A DAC német mestere, Werner Lorant, aki a nagyszombatiak elleni idegenbeli meccs befejezése után élesen bírálta a játékvezető (Richtárik) ténykedését, megúszta büntetés nélkül, ő ott lehet a kispadon a fővárosiak elleni összecsapáson.A játékvezetői bizottság pedig bírócseréről döntött. Ennek értelmében nem Olšiak, hanem Vlk vezeti a DAC–Slovan párharcot. 

ái


----------



## afca (2008 Október 31)

Chelsea FC 

A *Chelsea Football Club* _(Chelsea FC)_ egy profi angol labdarúgóklub Nyugat-Londonban. 1905-ben alapították egy kocsmában, jelenleg az FA Premier League-ben, az angol elsőosztályban szerepel. A 2005-06-os szezonban sikeresen megvédték előző idényben szerzett bajnoki elsőségüket.
A Chelsea stadionja, a Stamford Bridge a Fulham Road-on található Nyugat-Londonban. 42,055 fő befogadására képes. A Chelsea megalapítása óta itt rendezi otthoni mérkőzéseit.
A klub hagyományos mezszíne a kék felső és alsó, valamint a fehér sportszár, jelvényében egy pálcát tartó kék címeroroszlán látható. Roman Abramovics orosz olajmágnás 2003-ban megvásárolta a klubot.

Az alapítás előtt [szerkesztés]
1896-ban a futballrajongó üzletember, Henry Augustus „Gus“ Mears és a testvére, Joseph megvásárolták a Stamford Bridge Athletics Ground-ot Fulham-ben, Nyugat-Londonban, hogy ott elsőosztályú labdarúgó mérkőzéseket rendezhessenek. Egészen 1904-ig, a korábbi tulajdonos haláláig várniuk kellett, hogy megvehessék a fennmaradó tulajdont. A Fulham FC-t nem sikerült rávenniük, hogy használják a területet, a csapat egy, a bérleti díjról szóló vitát követően utasította el az ajánlatot, így Mears fontolóra vette az ötletet, hogy eladja a területet egy vasúti vállalatnak, a Great Western Railway Company-nek, akik szenet akartak itt lerakni. Ezt végül mégsem tette meg, kollégája, Fred Parker rábeszélte, hogy tartsa meg a területet, és alapítson egy saját labdarúgócsapatot.

*Az első évek*



 


A csapat 1905-ben


A Chelsea FC-t 1905. március 14-én alapították a stadionnal szemben levő _Rising Sun_ pubban (ma: _The Butcher's Hook_) a Fulham Road-on. Mivel a stadion London Fulham kerületében volt, a reális csapatnév a Fulham FC lett volna, viszont ez már foglalt volt. Végül a szomszédos kerületről, a Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea-ről lett az újonnan alapított klub elnevezve, miután a _London FC_, _Kensington FC_ és _Stamford Bridge FC_ nevek el lettek utasítva. A Southern Football League-be nem nyertek felvételt a Fulham és a Tottenham Hotspur tiltakozása miatt, viszont nem sokkal később, 1905. május 29-én felvették a klubot az akkori másodvonalba. A Chelsea lett az első csapat, akik lejátszott mérkőzés nélkül kerültek a Football League-be.
A klub első címerén egy nyugdíjas volt látható, amiről aztán a csapat az egyik becenevét is kapta: _The Pensioners_, azaz _a nyugdíjasok_. Első felszerelésük kék mez volt fehér nadrággal és sötétkék sportszárral. A kék színt Lord Chelsea lóversenyző ruhája után vették fel. Első bajnoki mérkőzésüket a Stockport County ellen játszották 1905. szeptember 2-án, amit 1–0-ra elveszítettek. Első hazai meccsük egy barátságos mérkőzés volt az élvonalbeli Liverpool ellen, amit 4–0-ra megnyertek.
A skót John Tait Robertson volt a csapat első menedzsere. A Chelsea ezután már más csapatokból is erősítette keretét; olyan játékosok érkeztek, mint a kapus William Foulke, aki FA Kupa-győztes volt korábbi klubjával, a Sheffield United-del, vagy a csatár Jimmy Windridge, aki a Small Heath csapatától igazolt át. A csapat az első szezonja végén a tekintélyes 3. helyen végzett. Robertson 1907 januárjában hagyta ott a Chelsea-t, és ment át a Glossop-hoz. Utódja a menedzseri posztot ideiglenesen átvevő William Lewis lett, aki feljuttatta a csapatot az elsőosztályba. A feljutáshoz nagyban hozzájárult góljaival Windridge és George Hilsdon, aki debütáló mérkőzésén 1906. szeptember 1-jén máris öt gólt szerzett a Glossop ellen, a teljes szezonban pedig 27-ig jutott.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-0>[1]</SUP> Ő volt a legelső játékos, aki 100 gólt szerzett a csapatnak.
Lewis-t David Calderhead követte, aki az elkövetkező 26 évre, egészen 1933-ig a Chelsea menedzsere lett. A csapat első szezonjai csak kisebb sikereket eredményeztek, és nem volt állandó helyük az elsőosztályban; az 1909–10-es szezonban kiestek, majd 1911–12-ben ismét élvonalbeliek lettek. 1914-ben elérték addigi legjobb eredményüket: a 8. helyet a tabellán. Az 1914–15-ös szezonban utolsó előttiként végeztek, ez volt a legutolsó szezon, mielőtt az első világháború miatt felfüggesztették a labdarúgást Angliában. A csapat normális esetben kiesett volna, de a bajnokság a háború után 20-ról 22 csapatra bővült, így maradhadtak az elsőosztályban.
A változatos sors ellenére a Chelsea az egyik legnagyobb szurkolótáborral rendelkező csapat lett. A kezdeti mérkőzéseikre csak 5-6,000 ember látogatott ki, majd 1906-ban nagypénteken már 67,000 ember előtt játszottak a Manchester United elleni bajnokin, ami akkor egy másodosztályú mérkőzésnél rekordnak számított. 55,000 néző előtt játszották le az első londoni derbit az élvonalban a Woolwich Arsenal ellen, ami szintén rekord volt akkor az elsőosztályban. A Swindon elleni FA Kupa mérkőzést pedig 77,952-en nézték meg 1911. április 13-án.
1915-ben a csapat egészen az FA Kupa döntőjéig vitte, ahol aztán az Old Traffordon 3–0-ra kikaptak a Sheffield Unitedtől. A döntőt _Khaki Final_-ként is nevezték, mivel sok egyenruhás katona követte a nézők közt a mérkőzést.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-1>[2]</SUP>

*A két háború közt (1919-1940) [szerkesztés]*

A két világháború között nem sikerült semmilyen kiírásban sem győzedelmeskednie a Chelsea-nek. Az 1919–20-as volt az első teljes szezon a világháború után, és a Chelsea addigi legsikeresebb idénye. Jack Cock 24 góljának is köszönhetően harmadikként végeztek a bajnokságban, és az FA Kupa elődöntőjébe is bekerültek, ahol azonban az későbbi győztes Aston Villa csapatától kaptak ki 3–1-re, így nem játszhattak a döntőben a Stamford Bridge-en.
A csapat a 1923–24-es idényben ismét kiesett a másodosztályba. A következő 5 évben négyszer végeztek feljutásközeli helyen (1925-ben 5.-ek, 1926-ban 3.-ak, 1927-ben 4.-ek és 1928-ban ismét 3.-ak lettek), végül az 1929–30-as idényben sikerült a feljutás az élvonalba, ahol a következő 32 évben meg is maradtak. A visszajutás örömére a csapat 25,000 fontért vásárolt új játékosokat: a skót támadót, Hughie Gallacher-t (10,000 fontért), Alex Jackson-t és Alec Cheyne-t. Különösen Gallacher számított korszakának egyik legnagyobb tehetségének, korábbi klubjában a Newcastle United-ben 160 mérkőzésen 133 gólt szerzett, és ő volt a csapat kapitánya is, mikor bajnokságot nyertek 1926–27-ben. A Chelsea gólkirálya volt a csapatnál eltöltött négy szezonjának mindegyikében, összesen 81 gólt szerzett, viszont Nyugat-Londonban eltöltött ideje sokszor volt eltiltásokkal tarkítva. Ő és Jackson a híres Wembley Wizards tagjai voltak, vagyis azé a skót válogatotté, akik 1928-ban legyőzték az angol válogatottat 5–1-re a Wembley-ben. Habár a csapat jó néhány találkozón remekelt (6–2-es győzelem a Manchester United ellen, 5–0-s győzelem a Sunderland ellen) a trió nem váltotta be a hozzájuk fűzőtt reményeket, és pár éven belül mindegyikük elhagyta a klubot.
Az FA Kupa volt a legelérhetőbb trófea a Chelsea-nek a 30-as évek elején. 1932-ben a Liverpool és a Sheffield Wednesday ellen fontos győzelmeket szereztek, a Newcastle United elleni elődöntőt viszont nem tudták megnyerni, és így nem jutottak a döntőbe. Calderhead 1933-ban elhagyta a klubot, utódja Leslie Knighton lett. Az edzőváltással együtt a csapat szerencséje is változott: habár olyan játékosok szerepeltek a keretben, mint Tommy Law, Sam Weaver, Syd Bishop, Harry Burgess, Dick Spence és Joe Bambrick, akik mind válogatott labdarúgók is voltak, a Chelsea legmagasabb elért pozíciója a bajnokságban csak a 8. hely volt. 1932–33-ban és 1933–34-ben csupán két pontra voltak a kieséstől, 1938–39-ben pedig csak egy pont mentette meg a csapatot.
A csapat a sikertelenség ellenére is az ország egyik legnagyobb szurkolótáborral rendelkező csapata maradt. 1935. október 12-én az Arsenal elleni mérkőzésre 82,905-en látogattak ki a Stamford Bridge-re, ami ma is klubrekordnak, valamint a második legnagyobb angol bajnokságbeli nézőszámnak számít. Gallacher és Jackson szereplése hazai pályán is 50,000 fő körüli tömegeket vonzott. 1939-ben Knighton lemondott posztjáról, helyére a skót Billy Birrell került, aki korábban a Queens Park Rangers menedzsere volt.

*A háború, és az új rendszer (1940-52) [szerkesztés]*

Birrell röviddel a második világháború kitörése előtt vette át a Chelsea irányítását. Három mérkőzés után az 1939–40-es szezonban a profi labdarúgást felfüggesztették Angliában a háború idejére, ami azt jelentette, hogy a háborús eredményeket nem tekintették hivatalosnak. A Chelsea több helyi kiírásban is versenyzett, és mint a többi klubnál, a háború miatt náluk is kiürült a keret, csupán két olyan játékos maradt a csapatban, akik az 1938–39-es szezonban is játszottak. Így a csapat "vendégjátékosok" sorát játszatta, közülük a legjelentősebb Matt Busby, Walter Winterbottom és Eddie Hapgood. A Chelsea az FA Kupát helyettesítő Football League War Cup-ban is indult, itt játszhatott a csapat először a Wembley-ben. A kiírás során egyszer, 1944-ben veszítettek el döntőt (a Charlton Athletic ellen 1–3-ra), majd egy évvel később, 1945-ben megnyerték a kupát (a Millwall ellen 2–0-ra győztek), több, mint 80,000 néző előtt. Utóbbi mérkőzésen John Harris lett az első Chelsea csapatkapitány, aki trófeát emelhetett fel a Wembley-ben, amit Winston Churchill miniszterelnöktől vett át.


 


John Harris (balra) és Mikhail Semihastni 1945. november 13-án


1945 októberében, mikor a háborúnak már majdnem vége volt, az angol futballhatóságok a békebeli játék visszatérésének ünneplésére kerestek valamilyen módot. Ennek a jóakaratú gesztusnak a részeként meghívták a Szovjetunió bajnokát, a Dinamo Moszkvát Angliába, hogy ott hazai csapatokkal, többek közt a Chelsea-vel is játsszanak. A mérkőzésre 1945. november 13-án került sor a Stamford Bridge-en. A Chelsea a megszokottól eltérő vörös mezt viselt. A kezdőrúgás előtt a Dinamo játékosai átadtak egy-egy csokor virágot az ellenfél játékosainak. A Chelsea 2–0-ra vezetett, majd 3–2-re, végül a szovjet csapat kiegyenlített. Az egyenlítőgól lesből született, amit sokak szerint diplomáciai szempontok miatt adott meg George Clark bíró. A mérkőzést több, mint 100,000 néző követte a helyszínen, ezrek jutottak be illegálisan a stadionba. Ez a nézőszám a legmagasabb a Stamford Bridge történetében.
A háborút követően a Chelsea újból költekezni kezdett, és három újabb nagy nevű játékost hozott a Stamford Bridge-re, ezúttal Tommy Lawton, Len Goulden és Tommy Walker volt az új szerzemény mintegy 22,000 fontért. A trió gólokról és szórakoztató játékról is gondoskodott - Lawton az 1946–47-es szezonban 34 bajnokin 26 gólt szerzett - a Chelsea mégis 15. lett az idény végén, és Birrell irányítása alatt sosem sikerült a 13. helynél feljebb végezniük, 1948-ban pedig majdnem kiesett a csapat, mivel 18.-ak lettek. Birrell-el ugyan nem ért el a gárda eredményeket, viszont az ő irányításával alakult ki a Chelsea-nél az utánpótlásképző rendszer, és olyan jeles labdarúgók csatlakoztak a klubhoz, mint a csatár Roy Bentley, akit a Newcastle-tól igazoltak 11,500 fontért 1948-ban, valamint Eric Parsons.
Az 1950-es év kedvezőnek tűnt a csapat számára az FA Kupában. Miután a Manchester Unitedet 2–0-ra győzték le a negyeddöntőben, az elődöntőben a White Hart Lane-en döntetlent játszottak a rivális Arsenal-lal, majd a visszavágón az _Ágyúsok_ győztek 1–0-ra. Egy évvel később ismét megmenekültek a kieséstől, csak a jobb gólkülönbségük miatt sikerült bennmaradniuk. 1952-ben a Chelsea újból az Arsenal-lal találkozott a kupában, az elődöntő első mérkőzésén még 1–1-es döntetlent játszottak egymással a csapatok, majd a visszavágón, mint két évvel korábban, az Arsenal győzedelmeskedett, ezúttal 3–0-ra. Birrell röviddel ezután lemondott.

*Ted Drake: Modernizáció és az első bajnoki cím (1952-61) *

1952-ben Ted Drake, az egykori Arsenal játékos, és angol válogatott középcsatár lett a menedzser, aki megkezdte a klub modernizációját. Megváltoztatta a klubcímert, kivette a nyugdíjas képét a programfüzetekből, ezzel együtt a csapat beceneve is megváltozott _Nyugdíjasok_ról _Kékek_re. Ő vezette be először a ma is használt oroszlános címert. Ezen kívül nagy hangsúlyt fektetett az utánpótlásra és az edzésekre. Bevezette a labdajátékra összepontosító edzést, ami akkor Angliában szinte teljesen ismeretlen volt. Szakított a klub korábbi elvével, és a sztárigazolások helyett alsóbb osztályokban játszó fiatalokat hozott a csapathoz, így került a Chelsea-hez többek közt Jim Lewis, Frank Blunstone, John McNichol, Derek Saunders, Leslie Stubbs és Peter Sillett. Továbbá arra ösztönözte a szurkolókat, hogy a mérkőzéseken hangosan buzdítsák a csapatot, mivel akkoriban a Chelsea szurkolótábora az ország legcsendesebbjei közé tartozott.
Drake edzői pályafutása a Chelsea-nél kezdetben nem hozott sikereket. Az 1952–53-as idény őszén hét fordulós vereségszéria sújtotta a csapatot, a szezon végén pedig a 19. helyen végeztek, egy pontra a kiesést jelentő 20. helytől. Drake második szezonjában már a 8. helyet sikerült elérniük a bajnokságban, ami nagyban volt köszönhető Roy Bentley 21 góljának.
Majd elérkezett a jubileumi év, a csapat fennállásának 50. évfordulóját ünnepelte az 1954–55-ös szezonban. A kezdeti vereségek, és a közepes teljesítmény után (novemberben még a 12. helyen álltak) húsvétra feltornázták magukat az első helyre, négy ponttal megelőzve akkori legnagyobb riválisukat, a Wolverhampton Wanderers-t. Az idény végén is megtartották pozíciójukat, és a kezdeti eredménytelenség ellenére történetük óta először bajnoki címet ünnepelhettek - mindezt sztárjátékosok nélkül érték el. A bajnok csapatban a kapus Charlie 'Chic' Thomson, két amatőr játékos, Derek Saunders és Jim Lewis, a középpályás Johnny 'Jock' McNichol, a szélső Eric "Rabbit" Parsons, a balszélső Frank Blunstone, a hátvéd Peter Sillett és a későbbi angol szövetségi kapitány, Ron Greenwood játszott, valamint a klub oszlopos tagjai, a jobbhátvéd Ken Armstrong, a balhátvéd Stan Willemse és a veterán védő John Harris. Az egyedüli "sztár" a csapatban a csapatkapitány, gólkirály és angol válogatott Roy Bentley volt.
A bajnoki cím elnyerésével a csapat -első angol klubként- indulhatott volna az akkor induló Bajnokcsapatok Európa-kupájában. Már össze is sorsolták őket a svéd bajnok Djurgårdens-szel, mikor a nevezést a Football League és az F.A. visszautasította, mivel a tagok többsége a hazai kupákat tartotta elsőbbrendűnek. A Chelsea így nem indult a kiírásban, helyette szerveztek a csapatnak egy mérkőzést a skót bajnok, az Aberdeen ellen, amit azonban nem nyertek meg.
A következő szezonban nem sikerült újabb bajnoki cím begyűjtése, a csapat a 16. helyen végzett. Az első fordulóban már kikaptak a Bolton Wanderers-től 2–0-ra, a következő hat mérkőzésből is csak egyet tudtak megnyerni. Az 50-es évek utolsó szezonjaiban sorra a középmezőnyben végzett a csapat. Az egyetlen reménysugár a klub saját nevelése, a 18 éves korában profiszerződést kapott Jimmy Greaves volt, aki 1959-ben 33, majd 1960-ban 41 góllal lett a bajnokság gólkirálya. Greaves mellett több tehetséges fiatal is bemutatkozott a csapatban, de a játékuk nem volt annyira hatásos, mint Greaves-é. Ezt a csapatot _Drake's Ducklings_-nak, vagyis _Drake kiskacsái_nak nevezték.
Az időszak legfájdalmasabb veresége az FA Kupa harmadik körében, a negyedosztályú Crewe Alexandra ellen elszenvedett vereség volt 1961 januárjában. Greaves 1961 nyarán az AC Milan-hoz igazolt, góljai nélkül a csapat teljesítménye nagy mértékben megromlott.
Drake-et szeptemberben, a Blackpool elleni 4–0-s vereség után meneszették, mikor a Chelsea a tabella utolsó helyén állt. Helyét a 33 éves Tommy Docherty vette át.

*Felemelkedés (1963-71) *


*Tommy Docherty *

A hatvanas évek elején tehát Tommy Docherty, a klub játékosa vette át a csapat irányítását. Ekkorra már meglátszott az utánpótlás-nevelés eredménye - Docherty több régi játékost is elengedett, helyettük viszont ígéretes, saját nevelésű fiatalokat sorakoztatott fel a felnőttcsapatban: Peter Bonetti, Ron Harris, Barry Bridges, Bobby Tambling, Peter Houseman, és Terry Venables nevét ekkor ismerte meg a közönség.
Docherty kinevezésekor már nem tudta megmenteni csapatát a kieséstől, viszont első teljes szezonjában vissza is kormányozta őket az élvonalba, miután a Chelsea ezüstérmes lett a másodosztályban. A Chelsea már egy új, fiatalokból álló csapattal érkezett vissza az elsőosztályba. A saját nevelésű játékosok mellett a csapat olyan futballistákat igazolt minimális áron, mint a csatár George Graham, a balszélső Eddie McCreadie, vagy a hátvéd Marvin Hinton. Belőlük kovácsolódott össze _"Diamonds"_, vagyis a _"Gyémántok"_, ahogy Docherty nevezte csapatát.
A Chelsea a feljutás után, 1963–64-ben az előkelő 5. helyet szerezte meg. A következő szezonban már a triplázást (bajnokság, FA Kupa, Ligakupa) sem tartották lehetetlennek, ám a három kupából csak a Ligakupát sikerült elhódítaniuk, miután a Leicester City elleni döntő első mérkőzését 3–2-re nyerték meg (a visszavágó 0–0-ra végződött a Filbert Street-en). A győztes harmadik gólt Eddie McCreadie szerezte, miután 70 méteren át vezette a labdát. Az FA Kupában a Liverpool ejtette ki a csapatot egy 2–0-ra elveszített elődöntő után. A Chelsea-nél a vereség után csak fokozódott a feszültség, mikor a bajnokságban márciusban a Manchester United győzte le őket. Docherty a cssapatkapitányt, Venablest okolta, majd a menedzser a Burnley elleni döntő idegenbeli mérkőzés előtt hazaküldött nyolc kulcsjátékost: Venables-t, Graham-et, Bridges-t, Hollins-t, McCreadie-t, Hinton-t, Bert Murray-t és Joe Fascione-t, mert nem tartották be a takarodót a meccs előtti napon. A csapat hátramaradt része, a tartalékok és a tapasztalatlan fiatalok 6–2-es vereséget szenvedtek, így a bajnoki remények elúsztak. Viszont a 3. helyen végeztek, ezzel együtt indulhattak a Vásárvárosok Kupájában.
Az 1965-66-os szezon sem volt túl eredményes. A bajnokságban az ötödik helyet érték csak el, az FA Kupában ismét csak az elődöntőig sikerült eljutniuk, ott a Sheffield Wednesday győzte le a csapatot 2–0-ra. A Vásárvárosok Kupájában a Chelsea kiejtette az AS Roma csapatát - ez többek közt Venables mesterhármasának volt köszönhető -, majd a TSV 1860 Münchent és az AC Milant is. Végül az FC Barcelona állította meg a csapatot az elődöntőben.
Docherty nem volt elégedett ezekkel az eredményekkel, így a csapat kulcsjátékosainak többsége -többek közt Venables, Graham, Bridges, és Murray- más klubokhoz távozott. Ekkor érkezett a Chelsea-hez a skót szélső, Charlie Cooke 72,000 fontért, és az utánpótlásképzőből a felnőtt csapatba kerülő tinédzser, Peter Osgood. Az új szezon októberében, tíz mérkőzés után a csapat veretlenül állt a tabella első helyén, azonban Osgood egy Ligakupa-mérkőzésen eltörte a lábát. Hogy helyettesítse a csapat talán legfontosabb emberét, Docherty klubrekordnak számító 100,000 fontért leigazolta az Aston Villától Tony Hateley-t. Hateley játéka nem illett bele a Chelsea játékstílusába, és a csapat teljesítménye lassan romlani kezdett. A szezon végén a kilencedik helyen végeztek. Az idény fénypontja az FA Kupa döntő volt, az úgynevezett _Cockney Cup Final_, ahová 52 év után sikerült ismét bekerülniük. A Chelsea 22 éves védője, Ron Harris lett a legfiatalabb csapatkapitány, aki a Wembley-ben irányíthatta csapatát. Az ellenfél a korábbi Chelsea legendákkal, Greaves-szel és Venables-szel felálló Tottenham Hotspur volt. A kupát végül a _Spurs_ nyerte 2–1-re, a Chelsea gólját Tambling szerezte.
Docherty-t szeptemberben menesztették a klubtól, miután a csapat csak kettőt nyert meg első tíz mérkőzéséből. Hateley a Liverpool-hoz távozott, Osgood pedig még nem épült fel teljesen.

*Dave Sexton *

A Docherty távozása utáni első mérkőzésen a Chelsea 7–0-s vereséget szenvedett a Leeds United ellen. Dave Sexton lett Docherty utódja, aki korábban már dolgozott a klubnál. A csapat magját meghagyta, de a védelmet megerősítette: leszerződtette John Dempsey-t és David Webb-et, majd a csatár Ian Hutchinson-t, és játéklehetőséget adott a gyors középpályásnak, Alan Hudson-nak. A Chelsea a 60-as évek végén az 5. majd a 3. helyet szerezte meg, és ismét bekerült az FA Kupa döntőjébe. Ezúttal a Leeds United, az akkori angol bajnok volt az ellenfél. Az első mérkőzésen április 11-én a Wembley-ben 100 000 néző előtt 2–2 lett az eredmény -a Chelsea-nél Houseman és Hutchinson voltak a gólszerzők, mindkét alkalommal egyenlítőgólt szereztek-, két héttel később, április 29-én a visszavágón az Old Trafford-on már a Chelsea bizonyult jobbnak. Ezen a mérkőzésen 1–0-ról fordítottak, és Osgood majd Webb góljaival megnyerték a kupát.
Az FA Kupa elhódításával a Chelsea indulhatott a KEK-ben. Miután legyőzték az Aris Thessaloniki-t és a CSKA Sofiát, a negyeddöntőbe értek, ahol a Club Brugge csapatával találkoztak. Az első forduló után a belgák utazhattak nyugodtabban a visszavágóra, miután 2–0-s vezetést szereztek. Londonban Osgood egyenlített 2–2-re, majd a hosszabbítás után 4–0-ra nyerték meg a mérkőzést. Az elődöntőben a szintén angol Manchester City-t győzték le, így következhetett a döntő. Az Athénban rendezett finálé első mérkőzése 1971. május 19-én 1–1-re végződött a spanyol Real Madrid ellen, a megismételt döntőt két nappal később azonban már a Chelsea nyerte 2–1-re Dempsey és Osgood találataival (utóbbi játékos már az első mérkőzésen is eredményes volt). A Chelsea indulója, a _Blue is the Colour_ ekkor született, és a leghíresebb angol futballslágerek egyike lett.

*Nehéz idők (1972-83) *



 


Az East Stand, a Chelsea pénzügyi problémáinak egyik forrása


A KEK-győzelmen felbuzdulva a Chelsea vezetői nekiláttak a stadion bővítésének: 60,000 férőhelyesre szerették volna átépíteni. Az East Stand építése az 1973-as olajválsággal egyidőben zajlott, majd sztrájkok, és egyéb késleltető tényezők miatt egyéves késéssel, a tervezettnél 1.3 millió fonttal drágábban készült el. A klub adósságokba hajszolta magát, amiknek a nagysága 1976-ra elérte a 3.4 millió fontot. Ennek eredményeként 1974 augusztusa és 1978 júniusa között a Chelsea egy játékost sem tudott pénzért leigazolni.
A pályán is látszódtak a válság jelei. A KEK 1971–72-es kiírásából a kevésbé ismert Åtvidabergs FF ütötte ki a csapatot az idegenbeli 0–0-t követő hazai 1–1 után, az FA Kupa nyolcaddöntőjében a másodosztályú Leyton Orient győzte le őket 3–2-re 0–2-ről fordítva. Ezután elvesztették az 1972-es Ligakupa döntőjét is a bajnokságban kiesés ellen küzdő Stoke City ellen 2–1-re. A szezon végén a bajnokságban a 7., majd a következő szezonban a 12. helyen végeztek, 1974-ben pedig 17. lett a csapat, egy pontra a kiesést jelentő 18. helytől. Eközben Sexton és három kulcsjátékos - Osgood, Hudson és Baldwin - között az ellenségeskedés egyre nagyobb lett. A trió 1974-ben hagyta ott a klubot, de a csőd miatt több más sztárjátékost is el kellett adni.
Sexton az 1974–75-ös szezon elején távozott, asszisztense, Ron Suart vette át a helyét, de nem tudta megakadályozni a csapat kiesését 1975-ben. Suartot a korábbi hátvéd, Eddie McCreadie váltotta az edzői poszton 1975-ben. Az első másodosztályban eltöltött szezon után a Chelsea megerősödve harcolta ki ismét a feljutást 1976–77-ben. Ebben az időben a csapatot még rutintalan fiatal játékosok alkották, úgy mint Ray Wilkins vagy Steve Finnieston, és még pár veterán a régi sikeres időkből, mint Cooke, Harris és Bonetti. McCreadie nem sokkal ezután egy vita után elhagyta a klubot. Utódja egy újabb korábbi Chelsea-játékos, Ken Shellito lett. Shellito az 1977–78-as szezonban benntartotta az élvonalban a csapatot, annak ellenére, hogy a pénzügyi helyzet továbbra sem engedte sztárjátékosok igazolását. A szezon fénypontja a BEK-győztes Liverpool feletti 4–2-es győzelem volt az FA Kupában. Shellito 1978 végén lemondott, miután a csapat karácsonyig csak három mérkőzést nyert meg, és a tabella alján helyezkedtek el.
A Chelsea irányítását ezután a Tottenham Hotspurrel bajnokságot és kupát nyert csapatkapitány, Danny Blanchflower vette át, de a kiesést már nem tudta megakadályozni; a Chelsea a szezon végén csupán öt bajnoki győzelemmel és 27 vereséggel zárt a tabella alján. Wilkins a klub egyik utolsó sztárjátékosa a Manchester Unitedhez igazolt, 1979 szeptemberében pedig a menedzser Geoff Hurst, az 1966-os világbajnokság döntőjének hőse lett, asszisztense Bobby Gould. Érkezésükkel a Chelsea hirtelen remekelni kezdett, és hosszú ideig a _Kékek_ vezettek a másodosztályban, a szezon végén mégis csak a 4. helyen végeztek, így nem sikerült a feljutás. A következő szezonban a csapat a gólszerzéssel küzdött: utolsó kilenc bajnoki mérkőzésükön nem szereztek gólt, húsz mérkőzésből is csak hármat nyertek meg, az idény végén pedig a 12. helyen végeztek. Ezek után elkerülhetetlen volt Hurst elbocsátása. Brian Mears, a csapat elnöke nem sokkal ezután felmondott (ezzel megszűnt a Mears család 76 éves kapcsolata a klubbal), de még távozása előtt kinevezte edzőnek John Neal-t.
Egy évvel később, 1982-ben a Chelsea már tengernyi adósságok mellett működött, és sokszor már a játékosait is képtelen volt fizetni. Ezen a mélyponton vásárolta meg a klubot mindössze 1 fontért az üzletember és az Oldham Athletic egykori elnöke, Ken Bates, az új menedzser, Neal pedig kisköltségű, de hatékony gárdát állított össze. Az 1981–82-es szezonban a Chelsea ismét 12.-ként végzett, azonban az FA Kupában az aktuális BEK győztes Liverpoolt ejtették ki az ötödik körben, miután 2–0-ra megnyerték a mérkőzést. A negyeddöntőben azonban a rivális Tottenham Hotspur-től szenvedtek vereséget, a _Spurs_ 3–2-re nyerte a mérkőzést, annak ellenére, hogy a Chelsea vezetett Mike Fillery révén.
Az 1982–83-as szezon a Chelsea történetének legrosszabb idényének bizonyult. A remek kezdés után a csapat teljesítménye nagymértékben romlott, kilenc mérkőzésen át nem tudtak győzni, és a közel kerültek a kieséshez. A harmadosztály pedig - a pénzügyi nehézségek miatt - egyet jelentett volna a klub megszűnésével. A szezon utolsó előtti mérkőzésén a szintén kiesés ellen küzdő Bolton Wanderers ellen Clive Walker szerzett döntő fontosságú gólt az utolsó percben, 23 méterről. Az utolsó mérkőzésen pedig elég volt egy döntetlen a Middlesbrough ellen a bennmaradáshoz.

*Egy új kezdet (1983-89) *

1983 nyara fordulópont volt a Chelsea történetében. Neal jó játékosok egész sorával gazdagította a keretet, akik megfordították a klub sorsát. Ekkor érkezett a csapathoz - összesen kevesebb, mint 500,000 fontért - a csatár Kerry Dixon a Reading-től, és David Speedie a Darlington-tól, a szélső Pat Nevin a Clyde-tól, a középpályás Nigel Spackman a Bournemouth-tól és a kapus Eddie Niedzwiecki a Wrexham-től, valamint John Hollins is visszatért, mint játékos-edző. Dixon, Speedie és Nevin rendkívül gólerős hármast alakított ki, három év alatt 200 gólt szereztek együtt. Az "új" Chelsea az 1983–84-es szezont egy 5–0-s, Derby County elleni győzelemmel kezdte, majd 5–3-ra győzték le a Fulham-et, és 4–0-ra Kevin Keegan-nel felálló Newcastle United-et. Dixon 36 gólt szerzett a szezonban, amivel gólkirályi címet szerzett. Az utolsó mérkőzésen idegenben a Grimsby Town ellen a csapat bajnoki címet ünnepelhetett, és öt másodosztályban eltöltött szezon után ismét feljutott az élvonalba.
Az 1984–85-ös idényben egészen a 6. helyig jutottak az elsőosztályban, az FA-kupában pedig az elődöntőig meneteltek, ott azonban a Sunderland ellen mindkét mérkőzést elveszítették. A hazai 3–2-es vereséget a szurkolók és a rendőrök közti összecsapások követték a pályán, majd folytatódtak az utcán is. Neal a szezon végén egészségügyi problémák miatt visszavonult, helyét Hollins vette át. Hollins első szezonjában a Chelsea nagy esélyes volt a bajnoki címre egészen februárig, majd Dixon és Niedzwiecki sérülése miatt hamar lecsúsztak az első helyről. Nélkülük a csapat teljesítménye jelentősen romlott, húsvét táján volt a leglényegesebb a változás. Tíz gólt kaptak két mérkőzésen (a West Ham United-tól négyet, a Queens Park Rangers-től hatot), ami végleg szertefoszlatta bajnoki reményeiket és csak a 6. helyet szerezték meg. Az UEFA-kupa indulás azonban a Heysel-tragédia miatt nem valósult meg, mivel minden angol klubot eltiltottak a nemzetközi kupaszerepléstől, helyette az FA megrendezte a Full Members Cup-ot. Az első kiírást a Chelsea nyerte, miután 5–4-re győzte le a Manchester City-t a Wembley-ben, amiből David Speedie mesterhármassal vette ki a részét.
A következő szezonban a 14. helyen végeztek, és a csapat egysége is romlani kezdett, aminek oka főleg Hollins konfliktusa volt néhány játékossal, különösen Speedie-vel és Spackmannel, akik 1987-ben el is hagyták a klubot. Hollinst nem sokkal ezután, 1988 márciusában elbocsátották, a klub vezetői Bobby Campbellt nevezték ki helyette, de már nem tudta megakadályozni a csapat kiesését; a Middlesbrough elleni elveszített rájátszás után ismét másodosztályúvá vált a csapat. A mérkőzés után a feldühödött Chelsea szurkolók elözönlötték a pályát, mire a szövetség hat mérkőzésre megtiltotta a nézők beengedését a stadionba. A csapat gyorsan visszatalált az élvonalba, habár az első hat mérkőzést nem nyerték meg, a szezon végén 17 ponttal a Manchester City előtt, 99 ponttal lettek a másodosztály bajnokai. Ezt a rekordot csak a 2006-ban a Reading tudta felülmúlni. A Chelsea ezután a bravúros feljutás után folyamatosan az élvonalban szerepel.

*Premier League *

A Chelsea az élvonalban is megtartotta jó formáját, első szezonjukban, 1989–90-ben Bobby Campbell menedzser jobbára sztárjátékosok nélkül az 5. helyre vezette csapatát. Habár az angol klubokra vonatkozó tilalmat feloldották, a csapat nem indulhatott az UEFA-kupában, mivel az egyetlen angol csapatnak biztosított hely az ezüstérmes Aston Villáé lett. Ugyanebben a szezonban második Full Members Cup győzelmüket ünnepelhették, a Wembley-ben tartott döntőben a Middlesbrought győzték le 1–0-ra. Campbell egy évvel később lemondott, a helyét Ian Porterfield vette át, akivel az 1991–92-es szezonban 11. lett a csapat, így elérték, hogy indulhassanak az újonnan alapított Premier League-ben. A Chelsea azóta is a bajnokság tagja, rajtuk kívül csak hat csapat mondhatja el magáról ugyanezt: az Arsenal, az Aston Villa, az Everton, a Liverpool, a Manchester United és a Tottenham Hotspur. Közben csatlakoztak a klub később meghatározó tagjai, Dennis Wise és Andy Townsend; ők voltak a Chelsea első egymillió font értékű játékosai. Porterfield fél év után elhagyta a csapatot, ideiglenesen az 1970-ben a Chelsea-vel FA-kupa-győztes David Webb lett az edző. Őt a szezon végén a 35 éves, korábbi angol válogatott játékos, Glenn Hoddle váltotta, aki játékos-edzőként a Swindon Townnal épp feljutott az élvonalba.
1992-ben Ken Bates nagy harcok árán visszaszerezte a stadion tulajdonjogát. 1994-ben a csapat ismét kupadöntőt játszott, de a Manchester Unitedtól vereséget szenvedett. 1996-ban Ruud Gullit lett a menedzser. Irányítása alatt számos kiváló játékos érkezett, így például Gianfranco Zola is, akit később a klub történetének legjobb játékosává választottak. 1997-ben újabb FA-kupa kiírásban győzedelmeskedett a Chelsea, 1998-ban pedig ismét megnyerte a KEK-et és a Ligakupát, utóbbi kettőt már úgy, hogy a menedzser Gianluca Vialli volt. 2000-ben sikerült egy újabb FA-kupa döntőt nyerni, nemzetközi porondon pedig egészen a Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjéig jutni.
Viallit Claudio Ranieri váltotta, azonban az új menedzser nem volt képes semmilyen trófeát sem hazavinni, ezért a 2003-ban a klubot 140 millió fontért megvásárló Roman Abramovics a portugál José Mourinhot szerződtette erre a posztra, aki a 2003-04-es idényben az FC Portoval megnyerte a Bajnokok Ligáját.

*2004-2005 *



 


Ferreira, Terry, Lampard és a bajnoki serleg


A 2004-05-ös szezon volt a Chelsea történetének legsikeresebb idénye. 2005-ben ünnepelte a csapat fennállásának 100-adik évfordulóját. "Ennek alkalmából" megnyerték a Ligakupát és -50 év után újra- bajnokok lettek, ezzel együtt számos rekordot is felállítottak (legtöbb meccs kapott gól nélkül, legtöbb győzelem, legtöbb pont). A Bajnokok Ligájában egymás után a második szezonban is bejutott az elődöntőbe. A Chelsea alapembere a csapatkapitány-helyettes Frank Lampard az Aranylabda szavazáson a második lett.
A bajnokság első fordulójában máris legyőzték a Manchester United-et Eiður Guðjohnsen góljával, azonban első kilenc mérkőzésükön csupán nyolc gólt szereztek, és öt ponttal voltak lemaradva az első helyen álló Arsenal-tól. A vezetést 2004 novemberében vették át, mikor legyőzték az Everton-t, az Arsenal pedig 1–1-s döntetlent játszott a kapuban Király Gáborral felálló Crystal Palace-szal.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-2>[3]</SUP> Ezután már nem mozdultak el az első helyről, a szezonban csak egyetlen mérkőzést veszítettek el (a 9. fordulóban a Manchester City ellen), és rekordszámú, 29 mérkőzést nyertek meg. A szezont rekordnak számító 95 ponttal zárták. A rekordok felállításában nagy szerepe volt a kapus Petr Čech-nek, aki az egész szezonban csupán 15 gólt kapott, 25 mérkőzésen pedig egyet sem. Ezzel maga is rekordot állított fel, összesen 1025 percig védte kapott gól nélkül a Chelsea hálóját.
A csapat a bajnoki címüket a 36. fordulóban biztosították véglegesen, mikor 2–0-ra győzték le idegenben a Bolton Wanderers-t Frank Lampard góljaival. A bajnoki trófea csak az egyik volt a kettő közül; februárban megnyerték a Ligakupát is. A Cardiff-i Millennium stadionban rendezett döntőben a Liverpool-t győzték le 3–2-re.
A Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjében Európa egyik legerősebb klubjával, az FC Barcelonával sorsolták össze a csapatot. Az első mérkőzésen a Nou Camp-ben a Chelsea 1–0-ra is vezetett, viszont az 56. percben Drogba megkapta második sárga lapját, és kiállították. Végül egyenlített, majd megfordította az állást a Barcelona, a végeredmény 2–1 lett.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-3>[4]</SUP> José Mourinho a mérkőzés után azt állította, hogy az ellenfél trénere, Frank Rijkaard a félidőben megpróbálta befolyásolni Anders Frisk bírót. Miután a Chelsea-szurkolóktól halálos fenyegetéseket kapott, Frisk visszavonult <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-4>[5]</SUP><SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-5>[6]</SUP>, Mourinho pedig büntetést kapott. A második mérkőzés Londonban 4–2-es Chelsea győzelemmel végződött, a továbbjutást eldöntő gólt John Terry fejelte be.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-6>[7]</SUP> A negyeddöntőben a német bajnok Bayern München volt az ellenfelük; az első mérkőzést hazai pályán 4–2-re nyerte a Chelsea <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-7>[8]</SUP>, majd a visszavágón 3–2-re kapott ki, viszont a továbbjutást ez sem akadályozta.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-8>[9]</SUP> Az elődöntőben a szintén angol Liverpool-lal találkoztak. A Stamford Bridge-en 0–0-s döntetlent <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-9>[10]</SUP> követően Liverpoolban egy vitatható góllal a vörösök győztek.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-10>[11]</SUP>

*2005-2006 *

2005-06-ban a Chelsea az 1930-as évek óta az első londoni csapat, valamint a második világháború óta az ötödik olyan csapat lett, akiknek sikerült megvédeni a bajnoki címet.
Ebben a szezonban több rekordot is felállítottak: hat mérkőzésen nem kaptak gólt a bajnokságban, és a csapaté lett a legjobb hazai mérleg az idényben. 18 győzelem és 1 döntetlen született a Stamford Bridge-en.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-stat_11-0>[12]</SUP>
Az FA kupa elődöntőjében a Liverpool ellen estek ki (2–1-re győztek a "vörösök"), a Bajnokok Ligájában pedig az FC Barcelona ejtette ki a csapatot a nyolcaddöntőben.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-autogenerated1_12-0>[13]</SUP>

*2006-2007 *



 


Az FA Kupa-győztesek 2007-ben


A Chelsea korábbi kitűnő teljesítménye jóra mérséklődött, hiszen a 2006-2007-es Premier League szezonban már nem tudta megvédeni bajnoki címét a Manchester Uniteddel szemben. A bajnoki cím sorsa 2007. május 13-án dőlt el véglegesen, mikor a Chelsea 1–1-es döntetlent játszott az Arsenal-lal <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-13>[14]</SUP>, míg a Manchester 1–0-ra győzte le riválisukat, a Manchester City-t. A Bajnokok Ligája trófea továbbra is nagy hiányzó a kékek vitrinjéből, hiszen, mint 2005-ben, a 2007-es szezonban is a Liverpool FC búcsúztatta a londoniakat a királykupától az elődöntőben, ezúttal tizenegyesekkel. Azt viszont hozzá kell tenni, hogy a Chelsea a 2006-2007-es szezonban szerzett egy Angliában igen nagyra becsült FA kupát, és egy Ligakupát is, nem mellesleg az FA kupa döntőjében az idény (2006-2007) bajnokát, a Manchester Unitedet, a Ligakupa-döntőben pedig az Arsenal-t győzték le. A Chelsea lett az első csapat, akik FA Kupát nyertek az új Wembley stadionban.

*2007-2008 *

_Bővebben: A Chelsea FC 2007–2008-as szezonja_​*Akik érkeztek:* *Florent Malouda* (a Lyon-tól), *Alex* (a PSV Eindhoven-től), *Claudio Pizarro* (a Bayern München-től), *Juliano Belletti* (a Barcelonától), *Tal Ben Haim* (a Bolton Wanderers-től), *Steve Sidwell* (a Reading-től <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-14>[15]</SUP>)
*Akik távoztak:* *Arjen Robben* (a Real Madrid-hoz), *Geremi* (a Newcastle United-hez), *Lassana Diarra* (az Arsenal-hoz)
Az elmúlt évekkel ellentétben a csapat nem költött súlyos fontmilliókat játékosok szerződtetésére. Az egyetlen (pénz szempontjából) jelentősebb igazolás Florent Malouda volt, akit közel 13 és fél millió fontért vettek meg az Lyon-tól. Január 11-én 15 millió fontért leigazolták a Bolton Wanderers-től a csatár Nicolas Anelkát a 2008-as Afrikai Nemzetek Kupája miatt hiányzó Didier Drogba helyére.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-15>[16]</SUP>


 


Avram Grant


2007 szeptemberében közös megegyezés után távozott a klubtól José Mourinho <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-16>[17]</SUP>, ennek egyik oka feltehetőleg a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében, a Rosenborg elleni hazai döntetlen volt. Utódja Avram Grant lett.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-17>[18]</SUP> Először mindenki csak ideiglenesnek találta helyét az edzői poszton, de decemberben négy évre kapott szerződést a csapatnál.
Az edzőváltás után a csapat teljesítménye hatalmas mértékben megromlott. Avram Grant első Chelsea mérkőzésén a csapat máris kikapott a rivális Manchester United-től, és a Fulham ellen, a Stamford Bridge-en is csak egy pontot sikerült szerezniük. Mentségükre szólva a Ligakupában legyőzték a Hull City csapatát idegenben 4-0-ra, és a Bajnokok Ligájában a Valenciát 2-1-re -szintén idegenben. Viszont a bajnokságban a 9. forduló után csak a 7. helyen álltak.
2007. október 27-én szezonjuk eddigi legnagyobb arányú győzelmét aratták a bajnokságban; a 3. helyen álló, megerősödött Manchester City-t tarolták le 6 góllal. Didier Drogba duplázni tudott, őt még Essien, Kalou, Joe Cole, és Sevcsenko segítették egy-egy góllal. A Chelsea ezzel a 4. helyre ugrott a tabellán. A 2008-as új évet egyből győzelemmel kezdték: január 1-jén a Fulham-et tudták legyőzni idegenben 2-1-re Kalou és Ballack góljaival. Ezután elfoglalták a 3. helyet a tabellán, ahonnan egészen április elejéig nem tudtak elmozdulni. Majd miután az Arsenal 1–1-es döntetlent játszott a Liverpool-lal, feljebb léptek a 2. helyre. 2008. március 12-én 6–1-re győzték le az utolsó helyen álló Derby County-t. Frank Lampard 4 gólt szerzett ezen a mérkőzésen. 2008. április 26-án hazai pályán győzték le az első helyen álló, címvédő Manchester Unitedet 2–1-re. A hazaiak mindkét gólját Michael Ballack szerezte. Ezzel azonos pontszáma lett a két csapatnak, a Chelsea-nek pedig esélye maradt a bajnoki cím újbóli elhódítására. Végül mégsem sikerült a Premier League trófea; a Manchester 2-0-ra nyert a Wigan ellen, míg a Chelsea csak 1–1-es döntetlent játszott a Boltonnal.
A csapat 2–1-re elveszítette a 2008-as Ligakupa döntőjét a Wembley-ben 2008. február 24-én. Az Everton-t legyőzve jutottak be a döntőbe, ahol a Tottenham Hotspur-rel találkoztak. A mérkőzés első gólját Didier Drogba szerezte, azonban Dimitar Berbatov büntetőből egyenlített, végül Jonathan Woodgate fejelte be a győztes gólt az ellenfél számára.
Ebben a szezonban az FA kupában sem sikerült a címvédés, a Barnsley búcsúztatta a csapatot a hatodik körben Kayode Odejayi góljával, akik korábban a Liverpool-t is legyőzték.


 


A kezdőcsapatok a Bajnokok Ligája döntőjében


A Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjében a török Fenerbahçe volt az ellenfelük. Az első 2–1-re elveszített mérkőzés után a Stamford Bridge-en 2–0-ra győztek. Az elődöntőben a korábbi évekhez hasonlóan a Liverpoollal találkoztak, az első mérkőzés április 22-én az Anfield-en 1–1-re végződött, a visszavágón április 30-án 3–2-es Chelsea-sikerrel végződött. Didier Drogba gólja után kiegyenlített a Liverpool, majd a 30 perces hosszabításban Frank Lampard értékesített egy tizenegyest, végül ismét Drogba szerzett gólt. 3 perccel a lefújás előtt még szépíteni tudtak a Vörösök. A Chelsea -a csapat történetében először- bekerült a döntőbe (4–3-as összesítéssel), ahol a Manchester United volt az ellenfelük. A döntőt május 21-én, Moszkvában tartották. A félidőben 1–1 volt az állás Cristiano Ronaldo és Frank Lampard góljaival, és ez is maradt az eredmény. Bár a Chelsea uralta a pályát a hosszabításban, képtelen volt előnyhöz jutni, végül a tizenegyespárbajban 6–5-re győzött a Manchester United, elhódítva ezzel a BL serleget. Avram Grant menedzser a vereség után 3 nappal elhagyta a klubot.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-18>[19]</SUP>

*2008–2009 *

_Bővebben: A Chelsea FC 2008–2009-es szezonja_​2008. június 11-én bejelentették, hogy Luiz Felipe Scolari a Chelsea új vezetőedzője 2008. július 1-től.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-19>[20]</SUP> Scolari első igazolása a szintén brazil születésű Deco volt, aki a Barcelonától érkezett 10 millió euróért. A 2008-09-es szezont egy Portsmouth feletti 4–0-s győzelemmel kezdték hazai pályán, a gólokat Joe Cole, Anelka, Lampard és Deco szerezték. A Bajnokok Ligája 2008–09-es kiírásában az első mérkőzésen 4–0-ra győztek a francia Bordeaux ellen. 2008. szeptember 21-én hazai pályán értek el 1–1-es döntetlent a Manchester Uniteddel. A Chelsea gólját Salomon Kalou szerezte a 80. percben, így megőrizték már 85. mérkőzéses hazai veretlenségi rekordjukat.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-20>[21]</SUP>

*Stamford Bridge *



 


A Stamford Bridge 1905-ben


A klub stadionja a Stamford Bridge, ahol a Chelsea a megalapítás óta játssza hazai mérkőzéseit. Hivatalosan 1877. április 28-án nyitották meg, az ezt követő 28 év során pedig a London Athletics Club atlétikai versenyeinek szolgált otthonul. 1904-ben Gus és J T Mears megvásárolták, hogy futballpályává alakítsák át a Bridge-et, melyet aztán Archibald Leitch tervezett meg. A stadiont felajánlották a Fulham FC-nek, a visszautasítás azonban arra ösztönözte a tulajdonosokat, hogy saját klubot alapítsanak. Így született meg a Chelsea.


 


A Stamford Bridge belülről


A harmincas években megépült a déli oldalon a lelátó, ami később a _Shed End_ nevet kapta. A klub története során ez vált a leghangosabb szurkolók törzshelyévé, főként a hatvanas és a hetvenes évektől kezdve. Ebben az időben döntöttek úgy a tulajdonosok, hogy az egész stadiont modernizálják. Az állóhelyeket meg akarták szüntetni és összesen 50,000 férőhelyes lelátókat szerettek volna kialakítani.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-21>[22]</SUP> A munkálatokat az East Stand-en kezdték, a költségek azonban akkorák voltak, hogy az építkezéseket le kellett állítani, a Chelsea ugyanis csődközeli helyzetbe került. Egészen a kilencvenes évek közepéig kellett várni a folytatásra. Ken Batesnek köszönhetően ekkorra már normalizálódott a klub pénzügyi helyzete. A felújítások ismét megkezdődtek, az északi, a nyugati és a déli oldalon a lelátókat átalakították, az állóhelyeket ülőhelyekre cserélve; a Stamford Bridge 2001-re teljesen elkészült. Ma 42,522 férőhelyes és Európa egyik legkorszerűbb stadionja.

*Címerek *



 


A Chelsea első címere (1905-1952)


A klub megalakulása óta ötféle címert használt, bár mindegyik keresztülment kisebb változtatásokon. 1905-ben a legelső címeren egy Chelsea nyugdíjas (_Chelsea pensioner_) volt látható, amiről a csapat az egyik becenevét is kapta: _Pensioners_, vagyis _Nyugdíjasok_. Habár sosem jelent meg a mezeken (viszont a programfüzeteken igen), a címert fél évszázadig használták, egészen 1952-ig. Mikor Ted Drake 1952-ben menedzser lett, átformálta a klub imidzsét; eltávolíttatta a régi címert a programfüzetekből, mivel egy teljesen újat szeretett volna bevezetni.


 


A klub címere 1953-1986-ig


Amíg az új címer kész nem lett, a csapat egy átmeneti címert használt: a pajzs alakú kék címerben a C.FC betűk voltak láthatóak. Ez csupán egy évig volt használatban. Drake új címerében egy hátranéző, álló kék oroszlán volt, és egy pálcát tartott, körülötte vörös rózsák és focilabdák voltak. Az oroszlán gróf Cadogan címeréből való, aki akkor a klub elnöke volt, a pálca a Westminster-apátságra utal, a rózsák pedig Anglia nemzeti szimbólumai.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-22>[23]</SUP> Ez volt az első címer, ami már a mezeken is megjelent.


 


A címer 1986-2005-ig


A klub újra csak 1986-ban váltott címert, mikor új tulajdonosa lett a Chelsea-nek. Az új címerben megmaradt az oroszlán, viszont ez már sokkal egyszerűbb, természethűbb minta volt, mint az előző, és kék helyett sárga volt, de előfordult piros változatban is.


 


A centenáriumi címer (2005-2006)


Körülötte a korábbi változathoz hasonlóan a C.FC betűk voltak olvashatóak. A címer használatos volt kék címerpajzsban és anélkül is.
A 2005-06-os szezonban ünnepelte a klub fennállásának századik éfordulóját, ennek tiszteletére ismét új címert vezettek be, amiben visszatértek a Ted Drake által terveztetett címer elemei, a kék pálcatartó oroszlán és a körülötte levő rózsák, labdák, amik a szezon végén aranyszínűről ismét vörösre változtak.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-23>[24]</SUP>

*Mezek *

<TABLE class=toccolours cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=toccolours style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 110px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px auto; TEXT-ALIGN: center" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#4682b4>

</TD><TD bgColor=#4682a6>

</TD><TD bgColor=#4682a6>

</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#fffff0 colSpan=3>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff 5px solid" bgColor=#191970 colSpan=3>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 94%; LINE-HEIGHT: 140%">A Chelsea első meze (1905- kb. 1912)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A csapat mindig kék mezt viselt, habár kezdetben a jelenleginél világosabb árnyalatúbbat, és a maival ellentétben fehér nadrágot és sötétkék zoknit. A világoskék színt a klub akkori elnökének, Earl Cadogan-nak a lovaglóruhájáról vették át. A világoskék mez nem volt hosszú életű, 1912 körül felváltotta a királykék változat. Mikor Tommy Docherty az 1960-as évek elején menedzser lett, ismét megváltoztatta a mezt: a nadrágot kékre, a sportszárt fehérre cserélte. Szerinte ezek a színek egyedülkállóvá tették a csapatot, mivel egy nagy klub sem használta ezt a színösszeállítást. Ezt a felszerelést először az 1964–65-ös szezonban viselték.
<TABLE class=toccolours cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=toccolours style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; BACKGROUND: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; WIDTH: 110px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px auto; TEXT-ALIGN: center" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#d4ff00>

</TD><TD bgColor=#d4ff00>

</TD><TD bgColor=#d4ff00>

</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#000000 colSpan=3>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff 5px solid" bgColor=#000000 colSpan=3>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 94%; LINE-HEIGHT: 140%">Idegenbeli mez 2007–08-ban</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Chelsea hagyományos idegenbeli színei a sárga és a fehér kék szegéllyel, de mint a legtöbb csapatnál, náluk is voltak kivételek. Az első idegenbeli mez fekete-fehér csíkos volt, de egy mérkőzésen, az 1966-os FA Kupa elődöntőn az olasz Internazionale csapatához hasonlóan kék-fekete csíkos mezt viseltek. Voltak azonban mentazöld (az 1980-as években), piros-fehér kockás (az 1990-es évek elején), valamint szürke-narancssárga (az 1990-es évek közepén) idegenbeli mezek is.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-24>[25]</SUP> A 2007-08-as szezonban neonzöld, fekete csíkokkal ellátott idegenbeli mezt használtak.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-25>[26]</SUP> Az Adidas három csíkja fekete, ami végigfut a mez ujján. A nadrág fekete, ugyanúgy, mint a sportszár, viszont néhány mérkőzésen ezek is neonzöld színűek. A csapat címerének háttere ezen a mezen neonzöld, az oroszlán és a kerete pedig fekete a hagyományos kék, fehér, piros és arany színek helyett. A 2006–07-es szezonban harmadik mezt is készíttettek, ami teljesen fehér, kék és fekete szegéllyel.
A Chelsea mezeit 2006-tól az Adidas készíti, a korábbi mezgyártójuk az Umbro volt. Az első mezszponzoruk a Gulf Air volt az 1983–84-es szezonban, majd a Grange Farms, a Bai Lin majd az olasz Simod volt a szponzor, mielőtt a számítógépgyártó Commodore International-lel írtak alá hosszútávú szerződést 1989-ben. A Commodore után 1995–1997-ig a Coors, 1997–2001-ig az Autoglass, és 2001–2005-ig az Emirates Airline szponzorálta a Chelsea-t. A jelenlegi mezszponzor a Samsung Mobile.

*Statisztikák, rekordok [szerkesztés]

 


A jelenlegi játékosok közt Frank Lampard játszott a legtöbb mérkőzésen, és ő a gólkirály is.


A Chelsea-ben a legtöbb mérkőzést egy korábbi csapatkapitány, Ron Harris játszotta, aki 795 mérkőzésen lépett pályára a csapatban 1961 és 1980 között. Ezt a rekordot a közeljövőben senki sem dönti meg: Harris-t Frank Lampard követi 380 mérkőzéssel.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-current_player_28-0>[29]</SUP> A Chelsea kapusai közt Peter Bonetti játszott a legtöbb mérkőzésen: 729-en 1959 és 1979 között. A francia Marcel Desailly a csapat legtöbb válogatottsággal rendelkező játékosa: 116-szor lépett fel a francia válogatottban.
Bobby Tambling a csapat gólkirálya, 1959 és 1970 között 370 mérkőzésen 202 gólt szerzett. További hét játékos szerzett több mint 100 gólt: George Hilsdon (1906–12), George Mills (1929–39), Roy Bentley (1948–56), Jimmy Greaves (1957–61), Peter Osgood (1964–74 és 1978–79), Kerry Dixon (1983–92), és Frank Lampard (2001–). Dixon az egyetlen játékos a klub eddigi történetében 193 góllal, aki Tambling rekordjához közel járt. Greaves tartja a rekordot az egy szezonban elért gólok számában: az 1960-61-es idényben 43 gólt szerzett. Lampard a klub jelenlegi gólkirálya.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-current_player_28-1>[29]</SUP>
A Chelsea legnagyobb hazai nézőszáma hivatalosan 82 905 volt, 1935. október 12-én az Arsenal ellen az elsőosztályban. Ennek ellenére a Dinamo Moszkva elleni barátságos mérkőzés felbecsült nézőszáma 1945. november 13-án 100 000 felett volt. <SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-29>[30]</SUP> Ez a rekord a jövőben várhatóan nem fog megdőlni: a stadion jelenleg 42 055 fő befogadására képes.


 


A Dinamo Moszkva csapata a Stamford Bridge-en


A Chelsea számos rekordot tart Angliában és Európában egyaránt. A bajnokságban ők szerezték a legtöbb pontot egy szezonban (95-öt), ők kapták a legkevesebb gólt egy szezonban (15-öt), 10 egymás utáni mérkőzésen nem kaptak gólt, 29 mérkőzést nyertek meg egy szezonban, és ők tartják a legtöbb kapott gól nélküli mérkőzés rekordját is egy szezonban (25 mérkőzés); mindezt a 2004-05-ös idényben sikerült elérniük.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-30>[31]</SUP>
A csapat 21–0-s összesítésű győzelme a Jeunesse Hautcharage ellen a Kupagyőztesek Európa-kupája 1971–72-es kiírásában rekord az európai kupaporondon.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-31>[32]</SUP> Roberto Di Matteo szerezte az FA-kupa történetének leggyorsabb gólját egy Middlesbrough elleni döntőben a Wembley-ben 1997-ben: a 42 másodpercben szerzett gólt, a Chelsea 2–0-ra nyerte meg a döntőt.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-32>[33]</SUP> Az angol élvonalban a Chelsea tartja a hazai pályán leghosszabb idejű veretlenségi sorozat rekordját. A korábbi csúcstartó a Liverpool volt 63 mérkőzéssel (1978–1980), ezt a rekordot 2007. augusztus 12-én döntötték meg.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-33>[34]</SUP> Veretlenségi sorozatuk 2008. október 26-án ért véget, mikor a Liverpooltól szenvedtek 1–0-s vereséget a Bridge-en.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-34>[35]</SUP>.
A Chelsea volt az első angol klub (az Arsenallal együtt), akik számozott mezben játszottak (először 1928. augusztus 25-én a Swansea Town ellen).<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-35>[36]</SUP> Ők voltak az elsők Angliában, akik repülőgéppel utaztak egy idegenbeli mérkőzésre, mikor 1957. április 19-én a Newcastle United otthonába látogattak; valamint az első élvonalbeli csapat, akik vasárnap játszottak mérkőzést, mikor a Stoke City-vel játszottak 1974. január 27-én. 1999. december 26-án addig egyedüli csapatként egy teljesen külföldi játékosokból álló kerettel játszottak a Premier League-ben a Southampton ellen.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-36>[37]</SUP> 2007. május 19-én első csapatként az új Wembley stadionban megnyerték az FA-kupát; ők voltak azok is, akik a régi Wembley-ben nyerték meg ezt a kupát.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-37>[38]</SUP>

<H4>86 mérkőzéses hazai veretlenségi sorozat [szerkesztés]</H4>Az angol rekord négy és fél évre nyúlik vissza. Az utolsó vereséget a Stamford Bridge-en 2004. február 21-én szenvedte el a csapat, mikor az Arsenal tudta őket legyőzni 2–1-re. A sorozatot a Liverpool törte meg 2008. október 26-án egy 1–0-s győzelemmel. A 86 hazai mérkőzésből 62 győzelem, 24 döntetlen. Összesen 175 hazai gól született ezeken a mérkőzéseken, a vendég csapatok 44-et szereztek. A sorozat első gólját Eiður Guðjohnsen lőtte, az utolsót Nicolas Anelka. Négy menedzser ült a rekord során a kispadon: Claudio Ranieri (6 mérkőzés), Avram Grant (16 mérkőzés), José Mourinho (60 mérkőzés) és Luiz Felipe Scolari (4 mérkőzés). A legnagyobb győzelem 6–0 volt a Manchester City ellen 2007-ben, a Derby County együttesének is 6 gólt lőtt a csapat ugyanebben az évben. Öt gólt szereztek két alkalommal, négyet 12-szer.
*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 31)

*DAC-Slovan: Ezer magyar ultra jön, képviselőjük már pénteken figyelmeztette a nagykövetet*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 31 - 16:56 
Gőbl Gábor, sport- és rendezvényszervező levélben tájékoztatta a pozsonyi magyar nagykövetet arról, hogy több mint ezer magyar állampolgár tart szombaton Dunaszerdahelyre. 


 



A magyar szurkolóknak ismerős lesz majd a korábbi ferencvárosi közönségkedvenc, Pinte Attila, valamint Regedei Csaba és Vasas Zoltán is. A DAC-Slovan a szlovák bajnokság egyik legnagyobb rangadója, a városban 16 óráig szesztilalom lesz érvényben, várhatóan tízezer néző biztatja majd a csapatokat. 
Békés szurkolásra nem igazán lehet majd számítani, hiszen internetes fórumokon már elterjedt a hír, hogy a pozsonyi ultrákat cseh huligánok is "segítik" majd, míg Magyarországról várhatóan a Ferencváros, a Zalaegerszeg és a Győr keménymagja is képviselteti magát. A DAC-Slovan mérkőzés szombaton 13:30 órakor kezdődik. 
MTI/para


----------



## aniko45 (2008 Október 31)

Érdeklődéssel várom ,mi lesz a végkimenetele a meccsnek!Te ott leszel Afca?Várom a beszámolót!Üdv.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 31)

tibymester írta:


> Úgy vélem,ebben a Loki-MTK párharcban,hogy tavaly még nagy meccs lehetett ,de mostmár kicsit más a helyzet.Nem érzem olyan veszélyesnek az MTK-t mint régen.Lokinak meg akárhogy alakul a játékosállományuk,mindig benne van a veszély a játékukban.Jó persze voltak rossz meccseik,dehát kinek nem.Lényeg a lényeg,hogy a Loki most sokkal esélyesebb szerintem.És én nekik drukkolok.Mivel fater Debreceni,és átragadt rám a Loki-láz



Mindenképp el kell hozni a 3 pontot. A lilák x-eltek Zalaegerszegen !!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 Október 31)

Mi a jóistennek mennek a csehek a slovan meccsre? Mert jobban utálják a magyarokat, mint a tótokat?
Afca, azért vigyázz magadra!


----------



## szisszy16 (2008 Október 31)

ki tudja


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 1)

Pisti el fogják hozni a 3 pontot,effelől semmi kétségem.
azt is megmondom hogy az 1.félidő 0-0 lesz,és a 2.ban bepakol a Loki 2-őt


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi a jóistennek mennek a csehek a slovan meccsre? Mert jobban utálják a magyarokat, mint a tótokat?
> Afca, azért vigyázz magadra!


 
A fura az,hogy a Csehek sosem szivlelték a Szlovákokat.Én Csehországban voltam katona.Nagyon szerették a Csehek a Magyarokat.Egy rossz szavam nem lehet rájuk.
A fiammal és a haverokkal megyek a meccsre.Remélem nem lessz semmi baj.


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

tibymester írta:


> Pisti el fogják hozni a 3 pontot,effelől semmi kétségem.
> azt is megmondom hogy az 1.félidő 0-0 lesz,és a 2.ban bepakol a Loki 2-őt


Úgy legyen. 
Bár sok sérültünk van sajna, főleg a védelemben, ami amúgy is a leggyengébb pontunk. Bandi a meccs előtt szokása szerint már sír is, mint a fürdős q..va.
A Bányász mikor játszik? Akinek ma otthon játszik a csapata és kimegy a meccsre szerencsésnek mondhatja magát, tök jó idő van, legalábbis mifelénk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

Jó zene! A mai végzet az legyen, hogy legyőzik a slovant


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

Elkezdődött a buli:

*Dunaszerdahely, november 1., 13.29* Több szlovák huligánt lekapcsoltak a rendőrök a meccs előtt. 

Még el sem kezdődött a DAC-Slovan rangadó, máris rengeteg esemény történt már a stadionban, és annak környékén: mikor a szlovák drukkereket a létesítményhez vezették, voltak összetűzések a magyar szurkolókkal és rendőrökkel is, míg a klub székházát üvegekkel és görögtüzekkel dobálták meg a pozsonyiak. A rendfenntartó erők határozott közbelépése nyomán több vérző fejű szlovákot vittek el a helyszínről – ők valószínűleg csak a fogdából élvezhetik a találkozót, már amennyiben felszerelték azt televízióval...
Közel teltház, és frenetikus hangulat várja a csapatokat, rengeteg magyar szurkolói csoport drapériáját felfedezni a kerítéseken.
A biztonsági intézkedésekről legtöbbet talán a számadatok tudnak mesélni: 1020 rendőr mellett rengeteg biztonsági őr és katona ügyel a rendre.
s.z., nl


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 1)

Ebben a pillanatban megy a bányász meccs,én most nem tudtam kinnt lenni,de a neten követem hogy hogy áll a meccs.eddig 0-0.


----------



## zolie24 (2008 November 1)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

Bemondták a Hírtv-ben, hogy meghalt a magyar gyerek, akinek a szlovák rendőrök eltörték az állkapcsát. Oltári nagy balhé volt, mint 92-ben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

Nem gondoltam, volna hogy ez megint megtörténik. Kíváncsi leszek mik lesznek a következmények, de sejtem, hogy semmi. Majd azt mondják nem kellett volna odamenni.
Pedig a hírek szerint a meggyilkolt szurkoló helyi volt, nem magyarországi magyar.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

zolie24 írta:


>



Te mit röhögsz, te barom?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

A korábbi hírekkel ellentétben mégsem halt meg az a helyi magyar fiatalember, akit mentőhelikopterrel szállítottak kórházba, miután a rohamrendőrök eltörték az állkapcsát és epilepsziás rohamot kapott a szombati DAC-Slovan futballmeccsen. Korábban a stadion hangosbemondója és a dunaszerdahelyi rádió azt közölte: életét vesztette egy felvidéki magyar szurkoló. Friss sajtóértesülések szerint a fiatalemeber életben van. Rajta kívül még legalább 3 magyarországi magyar szurkolót szállítottak kórházba. A rohamosztagosok a meccs kezdete után nem sokkal betörtek a magyar szektorba, és több szurkolót brutálisan összevertek.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

Mindenkinek, aki hallva a Dunaszerdahelyről érkező híreket és ki szeretné szellőztetni a fejét, ajánljuk ma este 6 óra körül a budapesti szlovák nagykövetség előtti területet.

A megfelelő hangulat megteremtése érdekében mindenki vihet magával gyertyát vagy mécsest.

A szlovák nagykövetség címe és elérhetőségei:

Szlovák Köztársaság Nagykövetsége - Budapest
Cím: 1143 Budapest, Stefánia út 22-24.
Telefon: 460-9011
Fax: 460-9020
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## gideon67 (2008 November 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Mindenkinek, aki hallva a Dunaszerdahelyről érkező híreket és ki szeretné szellőztetni a fejét, ajánljuk ma este 6 óra körül a budapesti szlovák nagykövetség előtti területet.
> 
> A megfelelő hangulat megteremtése érdekében mindenki vihet magával gyertyát vagy mécsest.
> 
> ...




Óvatosan fiu s vigyazzatok, magatokra.
Mert nem lesztek egyedül, a kurucinfo is leadta ezt.Azt meg a zsaruk is szeretik olvasgatni.


----------



## Energie1980 (2008 November 1)

*magyar foci*

Hát ahogy elnéztem a mostani utánpótlásokat, azok se lesznek világbajnokok a közeljővőben.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

A szlovák rendőrség szerint a életveszélyesen megsérült szurkoló ittas volt és leugrott az emelvényről. A külügyminiszter szerint az eseményekért a szlovákiai magyar politikusok a felelősek, mert feszültséget teremtenek.
Ekkora arcátlanságot.
Remélem Afca és családja renben vannak.


----------



## gideon67 (2008 November 1)

pisti72 írta:


> A szlovák rendőrség szerint a életveszélyesen megsérült szurkoló ittas volt és leugrott az emelvényről. A külügyminiszter szerint az eseményekért a szlovákiai magyar politikusok a felelősek, mert feszültséget teremtenek.
> Ekkora arcátlanságot.
> Remélem Afca és családja renben vannak.




Szereintem ezen kivül megvert 3 rendört, továabá nem is volt jegye a meccsre és tökmaggal szemetelt.3 év fegyház


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

szegény srác:


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

A pokol volt Dunaszerdahelyen.Ott voltam mindent láttam.

Itt álltunk.Ezen a rohadt meccsen.....


----------



## afca (2008 November 1)

*2008. november 01. - 2008/09*
szerző: fcdac1904.com
*DAC-Slovan 0:4 (0:1) a Corgoň liga 14. fordulójában*
Vereség a pályán, verés a lelátón. Rekord nézősereg előtt kiütéses Slovan-győzelem született, hazai mezben érezhetően hiányzott a három eltiltott játékos (Kweuke, Gerich, Marcin). Felejthetetlen koreográfiát készített a sárga-kék fanklub, sajnos, ez maradt a mérkőzés egyetlen pozitív emléke - a forgatókönyvet ugyanis máshol, mások írták. Az eredmény és a szurkolók elleni brutális rendőri beavatkozás miatt is keserű szájízzel távoztak a DAC-drukkerek.​



http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm​
​


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 1)

*Budapest, november 1., 21.32* Ezernél is több szurkoló tiltakozik a mai magyarverések ellen. 
Spontán tüntetésre gyűltek össze Budapesten a szlovák nagykövetség előtt a magyar futballszurkolók. Valamennyi nagyobb fővárosi klub drukkerei képviselik magukat, akik gyertyákat, mécseseket gyújtottak, valamint imádkoznak azért, hogy a súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett bajtársaik minél előbb felépüljenek.
A helyszínen tartózkodó informátoraink szerint a különböző csapatok drukkerei – akárcsak egész délután Dunaszerdahelyen – tökéletes egységet alkotnak.
A demonstráció jellege eddig békés, ezzel is jelzik a fanatikusok, hogy azért vonultak a követség előtt, hogy felhívják azoknak a figyelmét az eseményekre, akik tehettek volna és tehetnének azért, hogy többet ilyen (magyar emberek megverése) soha többet ne fordulhasson elő, sehol a világban.
A demonstrációra már több mint egy órája megérkeztek a vérző fejű, megvert honfitársaink Dunaszerdahelyről, akiket igazi hősökként fogadtak a többiek.
Ma este gyakorlatilag valamennyi hazai meccsen úgy viselkedtek az ultrák, hogy jelezzék a honi közvéleménynek, milyen gyűlölettel és kegyetlenséggel bántak a társaikkal a szlovák kommandósok. 
Jelenleg Békéscsabán is tüntetnek a szlovák konzulátus előtt.
A jelek szerint minden eddiginél különlegesebb összefogás alakul ki a szervezett magyar szurkolói csoportok között.
Honlapunk úgy tudja, a magyar rendőrség még nem avatkozott közbe, de hamarosan erre is sor kerülhet.


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

*DAC-Slovan: Mit mondtak az edzők? Majdnem semmit. De minek is...?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 1 - 17:18 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Szűkszavúak voltak az edzők, a dunaszerdahelyi azért, mert csapata megalázó vereséget szenvedett, a Slované azért, mert osztálykülönbséggel megverték egyik legkomolyabb riválisukat. 


 Werner Lorant
arch. 


*Werner Lorant, a DAC edzője:* Megérdemeltük a vereséget, nincs mit hozzáfűznöm. Ami a szurkolói incidenseket illeti, ilyesmi sajnos előfordul a futballban. Különben is messze voltam, ezért nem tudok érdemi véleményt mondani. 
*Ladislav Pecko, a Slovan edzője:* Előre is elnézést kérek, nincs mit mondanom, játékosaim mindet elmondtak a pályán. A közönséggel kapcsolatosan sincs mondanivalóm, mi futballozni jöttünk Dunaszerdahelyre. 
-parameter-


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 2)

Tibi! Majdnem bevált a jóslatod. Nagyon fontos győzelmet arattunk. Holnap a fradi ellen is győzni kell!

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">1.</td> <td>DVSC TEVA</td> <td align="center">*30*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">2.</td> <td>ÚJPEST FC </td> <td align="center">*28*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19" width="15%">3.</td> <td width="67%">VASAS</td> <td align="center" width="20%">*27*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.</td> <td>HALADÁS</td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">5.</td> <td>NYÍREGYHÁZA </td> <td align="center">*22*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">6.</td> <td>KECSKEMÉT</td> <td align="center">*20*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">7.</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC </td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">8.</td> <td>KAPOSVÁR </td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">9.</td> <td>MTK</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">10.</td> <td>GYŐRI ETO </td> <td align="center">*16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11.</td> <td>ZTE FC </td> <td align="center">*16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">12.</td> <td>PAKS </td> <td align="center">*15*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19">13.</td> <td>HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*13*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14.</td> <td>DVTK</td> <td align="center">*13*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">15.</td> <td>SIÓFOK</td> <td align="center">*7*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">16.</td> <td>REAC</td> <td align="center">*5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Tallós–Nádszeg 3:1 (2:0), g.: 6., 44. Czanik, 85. Hagony, ill. Andódi

1. Illésháza 14 10 1 3 39:15 31 

2. Dióspatony 14 8 3 3 25:13 27 

3. Feketenyék 14 8 3 3 28:21 27 
4. Csallóközkürt 14 7 3 4 29:21 24 

5. Močenok 14 7 2 5 20:14 23 

6. Nádszeg 14 6 3 5 23:21 21 

7. Vásárút 14 5 5 4 23:18 20 

8. Nagymegyer 14 5 5 4 20:16 20 

9. Nagyfödémes 14 6 2 6 18:17 20 

10. Tallós 14 5 4 5 26:22 19 

11. Vágfarkasd 14 5 4 5 19:19 19 

12. Nyékvárkony 14 5 3 6 37:27 18 

13. Ekecs-Szakállas 14 5 2 7 20:24 17 

14. Vágsellye B 14 4 4 6 20:33 16 

15. Vága 14 2 0 12 14:48 6 

16. Balony 14 0 4 10 15:47 4 

A bajnokság végén a Balony csapatától 3 pontot levonnak


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 2)

*Dunaszerdahely, november 2., 15.57* Viperával estek a stadionból kiszorított magyaroknak a rendőrök.


Két magyar szurkoló továbbra is kórházban van azok közül, akik tegnap sérültek meg a dunaszerdahelyi rendőrattakban. Az egyik férfi magyar állampolgár, agyrázkódást és gerincsérülést szenvedett, valamint nehezen lélegzik. Egy másik fiatalt - aki felvidéki magyar - helikopteren szállítottak a Dunaszerdahelyi kórházba, úgy hogy előtte a helyszínen kétszer újra kellett éleszteni. Őt később Dunaszerdahelyről a pozsonyi egyetemi klinikára vitték tovább. Szurkolók beszámolói szerint a lelátóról kiszorított magyarokat a stadionon kívül tovább verték a viperát, - tehát emberi élet kioltására is alkalmas - teleszkópos fémbotot is használó rendőrök.


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*0* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Zoltan Kiss </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--rc--><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

Itt nézz körül

http://ujszo.com/


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 2)

Megint kikapott a Nádszeg 
Czanik játszik a kislokiban is, a Dac integrálból hoztuk el az ősszel.


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Megint kikapott a Nádszeg
> Czanik játszik a kislokiban is, a Dac integrálból hoztuk el az ősszel.


Nagy is a felháborodás.Minőségi játékosaink vannak csak nincs aki rendesen felállitja a csapatot.Az edzőnk nagyon nem hozzáértő.Hármat rúgtak nekünk kapura lett belőle 3 gól.Nekünk volt 8 tiszta kapuralövésünk bement 1.Azt is a szél segitette be.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 2)

afca írta:


> Itt nézz körül
> 
> http://ujszo.com/



Szégyen és gyalázat ami ott történt, biztos vagyok benne, hogy erre az attakra már előre készült a szlovák rendőrség.
Elítélendő a szlovák zászló elégetése is, amely az ezt megelőző sorozatos sérelmekre volt a válaszreakció.
Emlékeztetnélek benneteket, hogy amikor a nagyszombati szlovák szurkolók széttépték a magyar zászlót kb. 1 éve, nem történt a szlovák kormány részéről semmilyen elhatárolódó nyilatkozat, vagy elég csak Slota úr sorozatos szereplésére gondolni a kormánykoalíció tagjaként, vagy a magyar tanköny ügyre, vagy a fradimez nyilvános elégetésére és még sorolhatnám.
Meggyőződésem, hogy nem a magyarok a felelősek a kialakult helyzetért, hanem a minket sorozatosan provokáló szlovák soviniszták, amely reakciók a kisebségrendűségi érzésük és üldözési mániájukból táplálkozik. De miért a magyarok tehetnek arról, hogy mindösszesen 18 éves államisággal rendelkeznek? Azért mert kaptak tőlünk egy országot, ahol végre a maguk urai lehetnek?
Az biztos, hogy idén se Szlovákiába megyek síelni.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 2)

Ja azt elfelejtettem megemlíteni, hogy mikor a Tátrán végigsöpört a tornádó és minden 1 m feletti fát tőből kicsavart, Magyarország az elsők között sietett a tótok segítségére.
Persze ez is hamar feledésbe merült.


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

Ajax-Zsolna


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

*AZ FK DAC 1904 r.t. DUNASZERDAHELY 2008/2009-ES IDÉNY CORGOŇLIGÁS KERETE:*​
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><TABLE id=table81 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15> Meno/Név/Name
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->LORANT Werner<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme--><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->21.11.1948<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Germany
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->7 (3 - 3 - 1)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme--><O>

</O>

<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table75 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->RADVÁNYI Mikuláš<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Asistent trénera / Másodedző / Assistant Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->22.11.1968<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Slovak
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->13 (5 - 4 - 4)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table74 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->KURUC Michal<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Asistent trénera / Másodedző / Assistant Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->29.09.1981<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Slovak
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->13 (5 - 4 - 4)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table13 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->NOVOTA Ján<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->29.11.1983<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1170<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table64 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->MINÁR Michal<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->25.03.1980<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 22<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table84 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->RZESZOTO Branislav<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->03.11.1975<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 32<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table82 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->CAHA Robert<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11.03.1976<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Czech<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->180<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table76 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->NÉMETH Krisztián<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD></O><O><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hrajúci asistent trénera / Játékos-másodőedző / Assistant Coach, Player
<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->05.04.1975<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->630<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


3<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->GERICH Tomáš<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11.08.1973<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1039<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


4<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->VASAS Zoltán<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->05.11.1977<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->61<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->ADIABA Bondoa Clovis Guy<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->02.01.1987<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->900<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


6<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table66 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->REGEDEI Csaba<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->16.02.1983<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->929<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table67 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->MARCIN Ján<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->07.09.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->450<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


21<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table68 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->MOUGHFIRE Youssef<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->01.12.1976<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->738<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table77 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->PLANTIĆ Mirko<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15.01.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->268<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table51 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->PINTE Attila<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->06.06.1971<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->907<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table52 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->HOFERICA Peter<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->28.06.1983<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table69 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->ZÁPOTOKA Lukáš<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23.09.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->4<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->267<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->ABENA Biholong Martin Achille<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->14.06.1986<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1080<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


14<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->OPOKU Osei Richard<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10.08.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->575<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


15<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->HASSAN Ismail Ahmed Kadar<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23.05.1987<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->6<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->227<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


16<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table70 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->BOYA Jean Paul Ntsogo<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23.09.1984<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->880<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


18<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table21 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->KOVÁČ Matej<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->14.12.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->262<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 19<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->ESAD Veledar<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->04.01.1984<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->142<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->

 25<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table71 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->DRAGIČEVIĆ Mate<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->19.11.1979<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->561<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->KWEUKE Leony Leonard<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12.07.1987<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1080<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><O><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table18 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->LANDERL Rolf<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->24.10.1975<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Austria<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->139<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--></O><!--mstheme--></TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O>


20</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table86 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->N'LEND Jean Michel<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->08.05.1986<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->339<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


23<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table87 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->RABIHOU Amadou<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Útočník/Támadó/Forward</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->19.04.1989<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->45<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O> 
26</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->

Tímová fotografia júl 2008 - Csapatkép 2008. július - Teamphoto July 2008:​


Horný rad zľava/ Felső sor, balról / Back line, from left:
Chmelo Roman, Gábriš Csaba, Marcin Ján, Kweuke Leony, Abena Bihalong, Lelkes Ádám, Vasas Zoltán, Bognár Zoltán, Dragičevič Mate, Švestka Martin, Landerl Rolf, Gerich Tomáš

Stredný rad zľava / Középső sor, balról / Middle, from left:
Novota Ján, Chytil Dušan (manažér/menedzser/manager), Kováč Matej, Csémy Marián, Hoferica Peter, Németh Zoltán (lekár/csapatorvos/doctor), Kuruc Michal (asistent trénera/másodedző/assistant coach), Djuričić Milan - (tréner/vezetőedző/coach), Radványi Mikuláš (asistent trénera/másodedző/assistant coach), Knap Vladimír (masér/gyúró/masseur), Boya Jean Paul Ntsogo, Plantič Mirko, Zapotoka Lukáš, Sarič Aleksandar

Dolný rad zľava/ Alsó sor, balról / Front line, from left:
Regedei Csaba, Pinte Attila, Antal Barnabás (viceprezident/alelnök/vice-president), Ismail Ashraf (majiteľ/tulajdonos/owner), Khashayar Mohseni (prezident/klubelnök/president), Németh Krisztián, Moughfire Youssef​
<!--mstheme-->*


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

SK SLOVAN





Stanislav Angelovič 




David Bičík 




Michal Breznaník 




Peter Černák 




Martin Cseh 




Martin Dobrotka 




Rogério Gaúcho 




Juraj Halenár 




Michal Hanek 




Matej Ižvolt 




Jan Králík 




Juraj Kuráň 




Pavol Masaryk 




Ľubomír Meszáros 




Lukáš Nachtman 




Branislav Obžera 




Diogo Pires 




Jakub Rada 




Dominik Rodinger 




Peter Rusina 




Julio Cesar Serrano 




Samuel Slovák 




Peter Štepanovský 




Peter Struhár 




Jakub Sylvestr 




Jozef Valachovič 
<!--<embed menu="true" loop="true" play="true" src="/data/files/4.swf" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>-->


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

Ez ment a meccsen



















Micsoda mámor, micsoda álom, 
Mikor a csapatom a stadionban látom! 
Mert ez az érzés nekem az élet. 
Gyere, és megmutatom, mi az, ami éltet! 

Repül a labda, szakad a háló, És a levegő a golzáportól lángol. 



Mindenki jobbra, 
Mindenki balra, Mindenki előre, Hajrá D.A.C, 
Törjünk a csúcsra, csak ez a cél!
Velünk szurkoljon mindenki, aki él! 
És ha a csapattal együtt dobog a Felvidék-i szív, 
Akkor másnak esélye sincs! 

Győznünk kell! Ez az egyetlen cél, És bajnok lesz a D.A.C! 

Mindenki jobbra, D.A.C! 
Mindenki balra, D.A.C! 
Mindenki előre, D.A.C! 
Hajrá D.A.C, Lé-O-Lé!


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

Mit énekeltek? Azt, hogy nyerni fogunk! 
Kinek drukkoltok? A DAC-nak* drukkolunk! 
Ki itt a legjobb? A legjobbak mi vagyunk! 
Mit is mondtatok? Azt, hogy nyerni fogunk!


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

*Óda a csapathoz*

Szerdahelyiek vagyunk,
Mind a DAC-nak szurkolunk!
Magyarul énekelünk, 
Egész ország ellenünk.

Kapuban a Novota,
DAC-szíve van régóta.
Ő a csapatkapitány,
Él-hal érte minden lány.

A védelmünk kőkemény,
Csaba egy főnyeremény.
Németh Kriszti dirigál,
Minden csatár meghátrál.

Középpályánk nagyon jó, 
Tudja minden szurkoló.
Pinte Atti kedvencünk,
Maradj sokáig velünk!

Csatársorunk bomba jó,
Gólkirály lesz a Leo!
Dragičević hogyha lő,
A kapuba talál ő.

Színes a mi csapatunk,
A legjobbak mi vagyunk!
Werner Lorant, Danke schön!
Retteg majd az élmezőny!


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

Felvidéken szivem sárga-kékben
Éneklek egy dalt mit tanultam régen
Ki ellenünk van az csak ezt hallgassa 
Tudja meg hogy ki van itt a DAC-cal 

Ne félj ne félj mi itt vagyunk veled
Sárga-kékben látod nemzeted
Egynek élünk egynek is halunk meg 
Nem érdekel más akarom hogy tudd meg

DAC DAC DAC


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

*Több mint egymilliárdos adósság a Chelsea-nél*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 3 - 13:53 
A gazdasági válság elérte a Chelsea labdarúgócsapatát is, amely 15 tehetségkutató szakemberét bocsátotta el, és több mint egymilliárd eurós adóssággal küzd. 


 Mi lesz veled, Chelsea?



Eddig összesen 26-an keresték a jövő sztárjait világszerte a londoni csapat számára. A most munkanélkülivé vált szakemberek között az egyik legnevesebb a német világbajnok Rainer Bonhof, aki Németországban, Svájcban és Ausztriában kutatta a legtehetségesebb futballistákat. 
A Daily Mail című bulvárlap szerint szintén a válság hatása, hogy Roman Abramovics orosz klubtulajdonos megtiltotta a téli bevásárlást Luis Felipe Scolari vezetőedző számára. A lap úgy tudja, a Chelsea jelenlegi adóssága 1,1 milliárd euró, ebből 870 millió hitelből származik. 
MTI/para


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

DAC


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 3)

Nem sikerült:
TC 0-1
Futball csak nyomokban 



*Debrecen, november 3., 21.00* A meccs a szurkolói összefogásról marad emlékezetes. 

A Ferencváros és a Debrecen összecsapásai az elmúlt években a magyar futball igazi rangadói voltak, és bár ma csupán a DVSC második csapatával mérkőzött a másodosztályba süllyedt Fradi, a körítés a megszokott volt. 
Igaz, egy vérre menő DVSC-Fradi bajnoki alighanem több nézőt vonzott volna, ám a mai estén bárkire lehet rosszat mondani, csak a szurkolókra nem. 
A DVSC és a Fradi ultrái is a hétvégi, dunaszerdahelyi események árnyékában szurkoltak. A debreceniek drapériáikat sem tettek ki, csupán egy "Bűnösök közt cinkos, aki néma!" feliratot, és ugyanígy cselekedtek a zöld-fehérek is. A mérkőzés elején együtt szurkoltak a táborok, minden torokból zengtek a Magyarországot éltető és a Szlovákiát becsmérlő rigmusok. 
Később aztán a klubcsapatokat biztató énekek is felhangzottak, ám az összefogás jegyében sem egymás játékosait, sem egymás csapatát, sem egymást nem szidták a találkozóra kilátogató drukkerek. 
A DVSC és a Fradi szurkolói ma példát mutattak összefogásból: amíg Budapesten tüntetés zajlott a szlovák követség előtt, ők a futballmeccsen, saját eszközeikkel is tüntettek. Agressziónak, zászlóégetésnek nyomát sem lehetett tapasztalni, az egész meccsen példásan sportszerűek voltak a drukkerek. 
A fociról körülbelül annyit érdemes elmondani, hogy a hazaiak sokkal lelkesebbnek tűntek, motiváltan léptek pályára a Fradi ellen, azonban talán képzetlenségüknek, talán lámpalázuknak köszönhetően rengeteg hibát vétettek. A Fradinál is hasonló volt a helyzet, csupán kevesebb volt a lelkesedés, de picivel több a technikai tudás. Sok zöld-fehér mezest azonban csupán az emlékeztetett futballistára, hogy egy nagy fehér szám volt a mezük hátuljára írva, igaz, ez nem mondható el Shaw-ról, aki remek technikai mutatványok után szerezte meg a találkozó egyetlen gólját, ami a győzelmet jelentette a Fradinak. 
A hajrára, az utolsó 5-6 percre pörögtek csak fel az események, miután teljesen leálltak a vendégek, és ezt góllal akartak büntetni a debreceniek, egészen addig roppant unalmas volt a meccs. 
Nehéz dolgunk lenne, ha 10-es skálán kellene értékelni a vendégjátékosok teljesítményét, 3-nál magasabb számot talán csak Shaw és Dragóner kaphatna - egy-egy ötöst. A hazaiak sem brillíroztak, ám ők nem is a Bajnokok Ligájába készülnek, sőt, még az NB I-be sem juthatnak fel... 

*Kondás Elemér (DVSC-DEAC):* - Úgy érzem, hogy jól csinálták a dolgukat a srácok, szeretném megdicsérni őket. Az FTC egyetlen helyzetéből gólt szerzett, mi többet tettünk a győzelemért, több helyzetünk is volt. Meg kellett volna nyernünk a meccset. Sokszor kifelé jött a labda akkor, amikor befelé kellett volna pattannia. Rutinosabbnak, határozottabbnak kellett volna lennünk. 
*Bobby Davison (Ferencváros): *- Nagyon örülök a három pontnak és a győzelemnek. Dragóner az egész meccsen kiváló volt, fontos megtanulnunk, hogy hogyan kell nyerni, ezt jól tudja a védő, és a fiataloknak átadhatja a tudását. A körülmények is nehezítették a dolgunkat, mert csúszós volt a talaj. Szerettem volna ma a kontrákra építeni a játékot, de ez nem sikerült.
(pm)


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 4)

Nos hát a meccset végignéztem,és tényleg nem volt a színvonal olyan magas,mint ahogy a Loki-FTC meccseken szokott lenni.Ennek ellenére azt mondom a FTC jobban kihasználta a helyzeteit,számszerint talán azt az egyet amit be is vágott.Loki is jol játszott szerintem,én az x-ben jobban kiegyeztem volna.Talán jobban megfelelt a játék képének.


----------



## afca (2008 November 4)

Szlovák kupa

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Dunajska Streda* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Artmedia* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*1* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Csaba Regedei </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>27 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Juraj Piroska </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>24 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Kiestünk a kupából.Nem rúgtuk be a rengeteg helyzetet.Nlend amit kihagyott az szinte hihetetlen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

Egyfordulós a kupa nálatok?
Egyébként ki az a fazon lepedőbe burkolózva a képen? Egy kicsit több lóvét is tolhatna be, nem igaz?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

tibymester írta:


> Nos hát a meccset végignéztem,és tényleg nem volt a színvonal olyan magas,mint ahogy a Loki-FTC meccseken szokott lenni.Ennek ellenére azt mondom a FTC jobban kihasználta a helyzeteit,számszerint talán azt az egyet amit be is vágott.Loki is jol játszott szerintem,én az x-ben jobban kiegyeztem volna.Talán jobban megfelelt a játék képének.



Kimondottan [email protected] és színvonaltalan meccs volt, amely inkább a fradira nézve kínos. Akár tetszik akár nem, nem ütik meg még ennek a harmatgyenge nb1 -nek a szintjét sem. Jövőre , ha nagy Lokival találkoznak nem járnak ilyen jól (ha marad ez a csapatuk)
Viszont a szurkolók összeborulása megdöbbentő. Az egy hónapja még kondásozó, hurkásozó, szaros gumicsizmásozó gyalázkodó fradistákból országos cimborák lettek. A meccs végén együtt bontották szét a rendőrségi kordonokat az ultrák, hogy utána összeölelkezve elmenjenek együtt sörözni. A rendőröknek majd leesett az álluk.
Lám-lám, a közös ellenség összekovácsolja azokat akik eddig gyűlölték egymást. Azért szlovák játékosként rosszul éreztem volna magam azon a meccsen.
Kíváncsi vagyok meddig fog tartani ez a "szerelem"?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

Ez hihetetlen. Idézet egy fórumból:

<table class="art" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="art_h"><td class="art_h_l">*dMikeg*</td> <td class="art_h_m">válasz | megnéz </td> <td class="art_h_r">2008.11.04 16:50:19 © (*100390*)</td> </tr> <tr class="art_b"><td colspan="3">köszi mindenkinek a tegnapi összefogást)))))) hajrá fradi és ezután remélem ti nyertek a lilák elöl bajnokságot
</td></tr> <tr class="art_f"></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

*Dunaszerdahely, november 4., 12.28* A példa nélküli összefogás meghatotta a felvidéki drukkereket. 
A dunaszerdahelyi drukkerek levélben mondanak köszönetet mindenkinek, aki szombaton azért utazott el a felvidéki városba, hogy egy futballmeccsen, a honfitársaikkal együtt szurkoljanak. 

�KEDVES ANYAORSZÁGI TESTVÉREINK!�
Boldogság, öröm, meghatottság és könnyek - ezek a szavak jutnak az eszünkbe, ha a szombati mérkőzésre gondolunk, amelyen egy nemzet, egy nép összefogott sajátjaiért, kiállt a felvidéki magyarokért.
Leírhatatlan érzés volt látni, hogy csonka-Magyarország minden szegletéből jöttek buzdítani a felvidéki magyarság bástyáját, jelképét, a dunaszerdahelyi DAC-ot. Megható volt látni azt, ahogy ősi ellenfelek egymás mellett állva, zászlóikat egymás mellé kirakva egységesen szurkoltak és álltak ki a Felvidékért, a magyarságért. Hadd ne említsem név szerint azoknak a csapatoknak a nevét, melyeknek szurkolói eljöttek, félünk ugyanis, hogy véletlenül kifelejtenénk valakit, ezzel mélységesen megbántva őket.
A DAC jelenleg a legnagyobb magyar �színház� a Felvidéken. Minden előadására 6-7000 magyar vált jegyet, s ez az, ami a legjobban szúrja a szlovák politikai elit szemét. Hétről hétre ugyanis magyar zászlók hada küzd a felvidéki magyarság létjogosultságáért.
Engedjétek meg, hogy most ne térjünk ki a mérkőzés alatt történtekre, mert e levél a hála és a köszönet levele. Köszönjük nektek, hogy eljöttetek, hogy támogattatok és biztattatok minket. Köszönjük az érzést, hogy veletek együtt szurkolhattunk, mert így még a brutális rendőri attakot is könnyebben viseltük. Külön köszönet az erdélyi szurkolóknak, hogy pénzt és fáradságot nem kímélve utat találtak Dunaszerdahelyre és jelenlétükkel erősítették bennünk a hitet, hogy ha a magyarokról, a magyarságról van szó, össze tudunk fogni!

Köszönjük!!

a dunaszerdahelyi YELLOW BLUE SUPPORTERS FANCLUB
és a FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK szurkolói csoport"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

"Már csak DAC-ból is!
Bár néhányan a folytatás ellen érveltek, a többség azonban FUTBALLOZNI AKART
Szlovák Kupa-negyeddöntőt vívnak ma délután Dunaszerdahelyen, de a városban, fájdalom, nem a hazai csapat remélt továbbjutása jelenti a témát, hanem a Slovan múlt szombati fellépése. Jobban mondva: a szlovák rendőrség brutális fellépése. Pinte Attila, a DAC szlovákiai magyar labdarúgója még nem tette túl magát a hét végi eseményeken, de nem bánja, hogy pályára kell lépni. Szerinte az Artmedia elleni siker gyógyír lenne a sebekre.
Gyanítom, az öltözőben nem csak a kupameccs a téma.
A körülményekhez képest nyugodtan készülünk, de… – vett egy mély levegőt a korábban a Ferencvárost is erősítő, Szlovákia nemzeti együttesében 31-szer szóhoz jutó Pinte Attila. – Természetesen egykét nap nem elég arra, hogy elfeledjük a borzalmakat, sőt tartok tőle, amíg élek, emlékszem majd 2008. november elsejére. Szombat éjjel le sem hunytam a szemem, csak feküdtem az ágyban, és újra meg újra lepörgettem magam előtt az eseményeket. Vasárnap délelőtt aztán megnéztem a Hír Tv műsorát, s döbbenten tapasztaltam, hogy a szlovák rendőrök minden előzmény és ok nélkül, egyebek mellett viperával a kezükben támadtak a védtelen magyar szurkolókra. Felfordult a gyomrom a látottaktól! Azóta is azon rágódom, mi szükség volt erre. Kavarognak bennem további kérdések is, de a helyzetet ismerve nem áltatom magam: válaszokat aligha kapok majd rájuk. Így – jobb híján – igyekszem mihamarabb túltenni magam a történteken.
Nem lehet egyszerű…
Ha valakinek, nekem különösen nem az. Én tudom, hogy Szlovákiában milyen magyarnak lenni. Amikor a kezdés előtt szurkolóink elénekelték a Himnuszt, a sírás kerülgetett. Csodálatos, ugyanakkor leírhatatlan érzés kerített hatalmába. Egy ilyen mérkőzést követően nehéz pozitívumokról beszélni, mégis megtenném. Húsz év után újra megtelt a dunaszerdahelyi stadion, többek között az anyaországból érkezett szurkolóknak köszönhetően. Hiába vannak rosszakaróink, az, hogy a magyarországi drukkerek mellénk álltak, csak erősebbé tesz bennünket!
A gyepen mit érzékeltek a tribünön zajló tragédiából?
Sokáig semmit. Hogy pontosan mi történt, arról csak a lefújást követően értesültünk. Amikor a játékvezető félbeszakította a mérkőzést, gyorsan beparancsolt minket az öltözőfolyosóra, mi ott gubbasztottunk vagy éppen járkáltunk fel és alá, ám a hírek nem jutottak el hozzánk. Egyesekben felvetődött ugyan, hogy nem kellene visszatérni a pályára, de azzal csak olajat öntöttünk volna a tűzre, ha nem folytatjuk. A négy nullás vereség ellenére állítom, többet ártottunk volna magunknak, valamint a szurkolóinknak, ha nem futballozunk tovább. Mondom, sokan akarják a vesztünket, azt azonban senki és semmi nem akadályozhatta meg szombaton, hogy a szlovákiai magyarok és az otthoniak végleg egymásra találjanak.
A Slovan labdarúgói hogyan viselkedtek?
Egy rossz szavam sem lehet rájuk. Nem provokáltak minket, még fölényes vezetésük birtokában sem nagyképűsködtek, csak a játékra koncentráltak. Készséggel elismerem, megérdemelten nyertek a pozsonyiak. Ha már itt tartunk: néhány dunaszerdahelyi futballista nem nőtt fel a feladathoz, meglátásom szerint azért, mert kameruni, német vagy éppen horvát légiósaink nem érezték át, mit jelent nekünk ez a találkozó. Szomorú vagyok, hogy erről kell nyilatkoznom, de nem mindenki küzdött szívvel-lélekkel, négyöt ember pedig hiába feszül meg, az kevés a győzelemhez. Csűrhetjük, csavarhatjuk bárhogy, minket a pályán, az értünk szorítókat meg a lelátón verték meg.
Családtagjai, barátai a nézőtéren ültek?
Ott bizony. A két fiam is… Szerencsére biztonságos helyet kaptak a cserepadok mögötti tribünön, ott nem voltak veszélyben. Igaz, a meccs előtt izgultam, hogy épségben megérkezzenek, egy kisebb kő esett le a szívemről, amikor a bemelegítés közben megpillantottam őket.
Nem tart a folytatástól? Bárhová mennek, célponttá válhatnak.
Említettem már, én tisztában vagyok vele, milyen Szlovákiában magyarnak lenni. A Fradiban eltöltött két év meseszép emlék a számomra, de azt sem feledem, hogy Magyarországon többen is a fejemhez vágták: az útleveled színe számít, nem az, hogy te minek vallod magad… Nem haragszom rájuk, remélem, akik ezt hangoztatták, a szombaton történtek után már kapiskálják, miről van szó. Persze ezzel a helyzettel nem nekik, hanem nekünk kell együtt élnünk – beletörődni természetesen nem lehet, de a pályán talán tehetünk ellene valamit. Mindjárt az Artmedia elleni kupasikerrel.
Muszáj továbbjutnunk! Tudom jól, a győzelem nem gyógyítja be a sajgó sebeket, de enyhíthetné mindannyiunk fájdalmát. És nyernünk kell azért is, hogy mindenki lássa: voltunk, vagyunk és leszünk!"


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 4)

*A portugálok filmet forgatnak Fehér Miklós halálának évfordulójára*

A portugálok emlékfilmet készítenek Fehér Miklósról, a Benfica 2004-ben elhunyt magyar válogatott labdarúgójáról. A filmet a tragédia ötéves évfordulóján, 2009. január 25-én mutatják be. Erről a játékos édesanyja számolt be a Kisalföld című napilapnak.



Foró: Németh Ferenc (NS-archív)
Fehér Miklós lassan öt éve nincs közöttünk



„Miki halálának ötéves évfordulójára a portugálok egy emlékfilmet szeretnének forgatni. Már fel is vették velünk a kapcsolatot, ugyanis az engedélyünk nélkül nem akartak nekivágni a forgatásnak. Úgy tudjuk, a filmet épp az évforduló napján mutatnák be a portugál televízióban” - nyilatkozta a Kisalföld című napilapnak Fehér Miklósné, a játékos édesanyja.

A Benfica egyébként a film mellett egy nagyobb megemlékezést is szervez január 25-re, Fehér Miklós halálának ötödik évfordulójára.

In memoriam Fehér Miklós címmel Magyarországon is készült film, amit itthon az egyik televíziós csatornán 2006 elején vetítettek le, de az alkotásból készült DVD végül nem került kereskedelmi forgalomba.

Fehér 2004-ben a Guimaraes elleni idegenbeli mérkőzés utolsó perceiben összeesett és az orvosi segítség, valamint a kórházba szállítás ellenére sem sikerült megmenteni az életét.

A sors úgy hozta, idén éppen halottak napján, november 2-án játszott újra a Vitoria Guimaraes otthonában a Benfica. A mérkőzés előtt – ahogy a tragédia óta minden évben – megemlékeztek a fiatalon elhunyt csatárról. 

A játékosok koszorút, virágokat helyeztek el a pályán, majd összeölelkezve adóztak Fehér emléke előtt. A találkozót 2–1-re a lisszaboniak nyerték.


----------



## afca (2008 November 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Egyfordulós a kupa nálatok?
> Egyébként ki az a fazon lepedőbe burkolózva a képen? Egy kicsit több lóvét is tolhatna be, nem igaz?


Kétfordulós.Az első meccs 0-0 lett.És kiállitották Kweukék és Marcint.Állitólag a Slovan keze volt a dologban.Gerichet pedig Nagyszombat ellen sárgitották be.Igy ők hárman kimaradtak a Slovan elleni csapatból.

Ő az Osztrák állampolgárságú Iráni tulajdonos.Hát hozhatna jobb képességű játékosokat némely posztra.


----------



## afca (2008 November 5)

Ajax dalok indulók


----------



## afca (2008 November 5)

Ajax dalok


----------



## afca (2008 November 5)

Ajax dalok


----------



## afca (2008 November 5)

*MLSZ: az FTC-t kizáró testület tagjainak nevei postázva*

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) szerdán elküldte az FTC Pártolói Egyesületnek a Ferencváros élvonalból történt 2006 júliusi kizárásáról döntő fellebbviteli licencadó testület tagjainak nevét. Az egyesület, amint megkapja, nyilvánosságra hozza a névsort.

Az MLSZ arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy szerda délelőtt ajánlott küldeményként postázta a levelet. A szövetség szerint a névsort a pártolói egyesület hozhatja nyilvánosságra.

A nevek mellett egy levelet is küldött Elbert Gábor főtitkár, amelyben külön felhívja az egyesület figyelmét a bírósági ítélet egy részére:

"A bíróság fontosnak tartja rögzíteni azt, hogy a jelen ítélet semmilyen módon nem jelent állásfoglalást abban a kérdésben, hogy a Ferencvárosi Torna Club kizárása jogszerű volt-e vagy sem, miként abban a kérdésben sem jelent állásfoglalást, hogy a sportszervezet valóban megfelelt-e a licencadás feltételeinek. A felperes felelőssége az, hogy a kiadni rendelt adatokkal visszaélésszerű joggyakorlás ne történjék."

Budai Máté, a pártolói egyesület szóvivője az MTI-nek elmondta, nyilvánosságra hozzák a neveket.

"Egyrészről ezért harcoltunk, hogy ezt megtehessük, másrészről közérdekű adatnak minősül. Várhatóan csütörtökön vagy pénteken megtörténhet ez a lépés, attól függően, hogy mikor érkezik meg hozzánk az MLSZ levele" - mondta Budai.

A Fővárosi Ítélőtábla az FTC Pártolói Egyesült által indított perben szeptember 16-án döntött jogerősen arról, hogy az MLSZ-nek kötelessége kiadnia a névsort. MTI 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 6)

*UEFA-KUPA-MENÜ *

<!-- Meta --> 
<!-- Intro -->Ma este a 2. forduló 16 mérkőzésével folytatódnak a labdarúgó UEFA Kupa csoportküzdelmei.


<!-- Image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->A csoport 20.45: Manchester-City Twente, RacingSantander-Schalke. Szabadnapos: Paris SG.
B csoport 18.00: Metaliszt Harkov-Hertha BSC; 20.30: Benfica-Galatasaray. Szabadnapos: Olimpiakosz.
C csoport 18.00: VfB Stuttgart-Partizan Beograd; 20.45: Standard Liege-Sevilla. Szabadnapos: Sampdoria.
D csoport 18.00: Szpartak Moszkva-Udinese; 21.00: Tottenham--Dinamo Zagreb. Szabadnapos: Nijmegen.
E csoport 19.45: Wolfsburg- Heerenveen; 20.45: AC Milan-Braga. Szabadnapos: Portsmouth.
F csoport 20.45: Ajax Amsterdam-Žilina, Slavia Praha-Aston Villa. Szabadnapos: Hamburg.
Gcsoport 20.45: Saint-Etienne- Trondheim; 21.30: Valencia-FC Koppenhága. Szabadnapos: FC Bruges.
H csoport 18.15:Lech Poznan-Nancy; 19.30: Feyenoord-CSZKA Moszkva. Szabadnapos: Daportivo La Coruna.

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 7)

1 - 0 
Zsolna


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 220px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Suarez</TD><TD>*1-0*</TD><TD>('42)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Ajax*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6></TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermeer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Oleguer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Van der Wiel</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermaelen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Vertonghen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>De Jong</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Gabri</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lindgren</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'74</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Emanuelson</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Huntelaar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Suarez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vonk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Anita</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Silva</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sno</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Leonardo </TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Kennedy</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Schilder</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'74</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=scoretable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling MSK Zilina*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6></TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Pernis</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Pecalka</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'44</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Pekarik</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Strba</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Tesak</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vomacka</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Adauto</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Jez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'88</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sourek</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vladavic</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Styvar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Belak</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Dubravka</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Karoglan</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Leitner</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Durica</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Rilke</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Piacek</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'88</TD><TD class=stats_item_small></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>McDonald</TD></TR><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>24200 Toeschouwers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 7)

*DAC-SLOVAN: Két meccsre letiltották a DAC pályáját, de a Slovant is büntetik *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 6 - 21:17 
A Szlovák Futballszövetség nyolvanezer koronára ,,640000 ft,,büntette a DAC klubját és két következő meccset tiltott le. Azaz lejátszhatják, nézők nélkül. <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>


 Nélkülük játszik majd a DAC csapata
Fotoaraméter


A Szlovák Futballszövetség fegyelmi bizottsága nyolcvanezer koronás pénzbüntetést szabott ki a DAC-ra és ráadásul a következő két meccset a hazai bajnokságban nézők nélkül kell lejátszaniuk Dunaszerdahelyen. A Corgoň Liga 16. és 18. meccséről van szó. Mindezen büntetéseket a DAC-SLOVAN találkozó miatt rótták ki a fociklubra. Az indoklásban az szerepel, hogy nem tettek meg – mármint a klub – minden intézkedést, amit kellett volna a mérkőzés rendezett, sima lefolytatása érdekében, nem biztosították a rendet a nézőtéren és a játéktéren, gyenge volt a szervezői szolgálat, felrótták a pirotechnikai eszközök és más tárgyak használatát, lásd a bedobálásokat, a vulgáris és durva kifejezéseket. Egyáltalán: általában nem tartották be a felettes szerv ilyen irányú rendelkezéseit. 
Ugyanakkor a fegyelmi bizottság a SLOVAN klubját is megbüntette a durva szurkolói viselkedés és rendbontás miatt. A füstbombák és a pályára hajigált tárgyak miatt is. A SLOVAN 100 ezer koronás büntetést kapott. Ugyannakkor kötelezik a SLOVAN klubját, hogy hozzanak rendelkezést arról, ilyesmi ne fordulhasson elő az ellenfél pályáján. 
SITA, -para


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 7)

Szemetek. A külföldi állami jelképeket is litiltották a sporteseményekről.
Valós bizonyítékuk még most sincs.


----------



## mukav (2008 November 8)

Csak a Milan! Ronaldinho jól összekapta magát.


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 8)

Újpest-Győr 1-1
Csak úgy záporoztak a lövések






Szentes Lázár (Újpest): - Gyakran előfordul, hogy egy csapatot felhoz egy gyors gól, de le is ülhet attól. Velünk most ez fordult elő, ettől függetlenül megnyerhettük volna a meccset, a helyzeteink megvoltak hozzá.
Egervári Sándor (Győr): - Úgy vélem, hogy a kiállításig pariban volt a két csapat, utána pedig már csak az ikszért játszottak a mieink. Az utolsó 10 perc történéseit figyelembe véve örülünk is a döntetlennek, annak ellenére, hogy a három pontért jöttünk.

Jó hangulatban, szép számú közönség előtt kezdődhetett a mérkőzés, amelyen az újpestiek annak tudatában léphettek pályára, hogy ha győznek, legalább egy napig ismét ők figyelhetik a többieket a tabella tetejéről. 
Az első lépést alig több mint egy perc után meg is tették ennek érdekében a Lilák, noha Supic közreműködése nélkül valószínűleg nem kerültek volna ilyen gyorsan előnybe a házigazdák. A gól csak néhány perc erejéig fogta meg a győrieket, utána viszont Bajzát, Böőr és Tokody vezérletével egyre gyakrabban tűntek fel Balajcza kapuja előtt a kisalföldiek. Az egyébként megérdemelt egyenlítés nem is késlekedett sokáig, majd azután még inkább rákapcsolt az ETO, és negyed órán keresztül valósággal a kapuja elé szögezte az Újpestet – kész csoda, hogy Korcsmárék megúszták gól nélkül ezt a periódust. A félidő végén Szentes Lázár együttese kijött a szorításból, de komoly gólhelyzetet már nem tudott kialakítani a vendégek kapuja előtt.
A szünet után az volt a fő kérdés, hogy képesek lesznek-e a győriek ugyanúgy ráerőltetni akaratukat az ellenfélre, mint az első játékrészben, vagy Szentes Lázár szedi ráncba a megszokottnál gyengébben teljesítő csapatát. Nos, az első néhány momentum alapján az újpesti tréner félidei intelmei bizonyultak hatásosabbnak, ugyanis a Lilák sokkal bátrabb futballal rukkoltak elő, mint az első 45 perc során. Hiába akadt azonban több lehetőség a hajrában emberelőnybe kerülő hazaiak előtt, egyik alkalommal sem tudták a labdát a kapuba gyötörni, így az egy-egy remek félidőt produkáló csapatok meccsén igazságos döntetlen született.


----------



## afca (2008 November 8)

*UEFA-kupa: a zsolnaiak egygólos veresége az Ajax otthonában *

<!-- Meta -->http://ujszo.com/user/3
<!-- Intro -->

Amszterdam/Zsolna
A labdarúgó UEFA-kupa csoportkörének 2. fordulójában is egygólos vereséget szenvedett a zsolnai csapat. A zöld-sárgák a holland fővárosban kaptak ki 1:0 arányban a nagy esélyes Ajaxtól (a nyitányon, hazai pályán 2:1-re maradtak alul a Hamburggal szemben). Ezúttal sem játszott rosszul a szlovák együttes, sőt, voltak olyan szakaszai a mérkőzésnek (főleg a második félidőben), amikor alaposan ráijesztett a favoritra. Három hét múlva (18.30) a szintén pont nélküli Slaviát fogadja a Žilina.


<!-- Image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Dušan Radolský vezetőedző védencei óvatosan kezdtek, de aztán fokozatosan belelendültek, egyre gyakrabban előre merészkedtek, és helyzeteket is kidolgoztak. Már-már úgy tűnt, biztató, 0:0-ás eredménnyel végződik az első félidő, ám egy lepattanó labda az üresen árválkodó Luis Suarezhez került, akinek nem okozott különösebb gondot öt lépésről a hálóba gurítani. Fordulás után még bátrábban futballozott a Žilina, s két ziccert is kihagyott. A másik oldalon is volt két ordító helyzet, valamint egy kapufa. 
„A focit gólokra játsszák. Olyan lehetőséget, amelyet Vladavic kihagyott, nem szabad egy élvonalbeli futballistának elpuskáznia. Nem sokkal ezután a csereként beállt Ďurica 10 m-ről képtelen volt a kapuba találni, a földön fekvő Vermeerbe lőtt. A mezőnyben taktikus, jó teljesítményt nyújtottunk, az ellenfél kapuja előtt viszont nagyon határozatlanok voltunk, s ezért nagy árat fizettünk. Ha egy kicsit jobban odafigyelünk a helyzeteinknél, akkor bravúros eredménnyel távozhattunk volna a holland fővárosból. De azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy az ellenfélnek is voltak ziccerei…“ - nyilatkozta a meccs után Dušan Radolský, a zsolnaiak trénere. 
Van Basten, a négyszeres BEKgyőztes Ajax mestere is elismerte, nem volt könnyű megszerezniük a három pontot: „Nagyon jól játszott a szlovák együttes, szervezetten védekezett, s éppen ezért a vártnál jóval nehezebben nyertünk. A zsolnaiak nem okoztak csalódást Amszterdamban. Suarezt gólja dicséri, de nem állítom, hogy ő volt a csapat legjobbja. Senkit nem szeretnék külön kiemelni…“ (SITA)


----------



## afca (2008 November 8)

Nem fél a Fradi-szurkolóktól

BUDAPEST — Az FTC Pártolói Egyesület (PE) csütörtök estéig nem kapta meg a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség (MLSZ) levelét, amelyből kiderül, hogy kik zárták ki a Fradi labdarúgócsapatát 2006. július 25-én az NB I-ből. A héttagú bizottságból dr. Laczkó János, aki a Budapesti Amatőr Ökölvívó-szövetség elnöke, már a döntés után néhány nappal vállalta a nyilvánosságot, s a PE információi szerint Pálfai Szilárd ügyvéd is tagja volt a testületnek. Az MLSZ vezetői attól tartanak, hogyha kiderül, kik döntöttek a Fradiról, inzultus éri a tagokat. A jogászként dolgozó Laczkó azonban lapunkban mesélt arról, hogy nincs félnivalójuk. 

– Az elmúlt két és fél év alatt nem zaklattak a szurkolók, s bízom benne, hogy ez így lesz a jövőben is. Lehet, hogy jobb lett volna, ha annak idején nyilvánosságra hoztuk volna a bizottság tagjainak a nevét. Semmi értelme titkolózni – mondta Laczkó, aki hangsúlyozta, senki nem gyakorolt rájuk nyomást, hogy zárják ki a Fradit. 

A nagy múltú klubot azért sorolták a másodosztályba, mert 800 millió forintos adóssággal küszködött, és semmilyen garanciát nem kaptak a klubtól arra, hogy ezt záros határidőn belül kifizetik. Az FTC PE azt szeretné tudni, hogy a bizottságban a szabályoknak megfelelően volt-e jogász, könyvvizsgáló, s olyanok alkották-e, akik nem érdekeltek profi csapatoknál. 

– A döntést heten hoztuk meg. Gazdasági szakértők, jogászok, ügyvédek voltak a bizottságban, emellett két-három olyan személy, akinek köze volt a labdarúgáshoz. Ők valamelyik egyesülethez tartoztak. A nevükre azonban már nem emlékszem – jelentette ki Laczkó.




Laczkó elismerte, hogy a bizottság tagja volt

P. N.<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 9)

*Corgoň Liga, 15. forduló: Az elmeszelt Kweuke góllal tért vissza*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 8 - 22:07 
A sárga-kékek kameruni légiósa, Leonard Kweuke három meccsre szóló eltiltása után ismét csatasorba állt DAC-mezben és a hajrában szerzett, immár nyolcadik bajnoki találatának is köszönhetően pontot zsákmányoltak a dunaszerdahelyiek a Csermely-völgyi stadionban.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Fogas Ferenc
Kweuke (sárga mezben) Kassán folytatta a gólgyártást


A listavezető Slovan játékosai hatszor vették be a sereghajtó aranyosmarótiak kapuját.A rózsahegyiek a túlórában egyenlítettek, a besztercebányaiak negyedszer nyertek az ősszel. A nagyszombatiak két ízben is vesztésre álltak a bajnok Artmedia elleni meccsen, ám végeredményben otthon tartották a három pontot. Egygólos hazai vezetésnél (3:2) ifj. J. Kozák büntetőjét Kralj kivédte. 
A tabellát a Slovan vezeti 33 ponttal, a DAC (20) egy hellyel előrébb került a tabellán, annak hatodik lépcsőfokáról várja a folytatást. Eredmények: 
Slovan Bratislava–ViOn Zlaté Moravce 6:0 (1:0), g.: 43., 86. Slovák, 52. Masaryk (11-esből), 58. Breznaník, 63. Obžera, 90. Valachovič. 
MFK Košice–DAC Dunajská Streda 1:1 (0:0), g.: 79. Matic, ill. 88. Kweuke


----------



## afca (2008 November 9)




----------



## afca (2008 November 9)

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Ajax* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Sparta Rotterdam* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*5* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Klaas Jan Huntelaar </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>15 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Luis Suarez </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Evander Sno </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Kennedy Bakircioglu </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>73 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Leonardo </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>83 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Joshua John </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>56 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Yuri Rose </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>87 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 9)

Beindult az Ajax henger 

Minket meg [email protected] itthon a Diósgyőr. Ezt a szégyent! Még sosem vertek meg minket A DVTK Debrecenben NB1-es meccsen Pedig ha nyertünk volna 4 ponttal megyünk a liláktól.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Gyertek Debrecenbe hétfőn, jön a Fradi!!
> Nálunk nem 178-an lesznek az tuti, igaz, hogy csak a kiscsapatunk játszik az nbII.-ben :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Nekünk is csak a kis csapatunk játszik az Nb II-ben.......sajnos.
Ez nem Fradi.:cry:


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 10)

Gyerekek ,hogy mit művel a Realos Higuain és a Barcás Etoó a hétvégi fordulóban.
Nem semmi 4-4 gól.


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 10)

most ehhez volt kedvük.benyomtak pár gólt.kicsit több prémiumot kapnak.eggyel több autót vehetnek a hétvégére  
de tény hogy isten játékosok


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Nádszeg–Dióspatony 3:2 (1:0), g.: 33. Molnár K., 47. Andódi, 53. Molnár J., ill. 49. Nagy P. (11-esből), 54. Bognár P.; 

Őszi végeredmény: 
1. Illésháza 15 11 1 3 44:15 34 
2. Dióspatony 15 8 3 4 27:16 27 
3. Csallóközkürt 15 8 3 4 30:21 27 
4. Feketenyék 15 8 3 4 29:25 27 
5. Nádszeg 15 7 3 5 26:23 24 
6. Vásárút 15 6 5 4 25:19 23 
7. Nagymegyer 15 6 5 4 22:16 23 
8. Močenok 15 7 2 6 20:15 23 
9. Tallós 15 6 4 5 30:22 22 
10. Vágfarkasd 15 6 4 5 20:19 22 
11. Nyékvárkony 15 6 3 6 41:28 21 
12. Nagyfödémes 15 6 2 7 18:22 20 
13. Ekecs-Szakállas 15 5 2 8 20:25 17 
14. Vágsellye B 15 4 4 7 21:35 16 
15. Vága 15 2 0 13 14:52 6 
16. Balony 15 0 4 11 15:49 4 
A bajnokság végén a Balony csapatától 3 pontot levonnak


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Beindult az Ajax henger
> 
> Minket meg [email protected] itthon a Diósgyőr. Ezt a szégyent! Még sosem vertek meg minket A DVTK Debrecenben NB1-es meccsen Pedig ha nyertünk volna 4 ponttal megyünk a liláktól.


Hogy tudtatok kikapni a Diósgyőrtől???Itt volt a nagy lehetőség megugrani az UTE elől,Igy elb....szni


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 10)

afca írta:


> Hogy tudtatok kikapni a Diósgyőrtől???Itt volt a nagy lehetőség megugrani az UTE elől,Igy elb....szni


Erre szokták mondani, hogy nem elég csak a cipőt kivinni a pályára.
Arcból vissza lehet venni!!!


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Erre szokták mondani, hogy nem elég csak a cipőt kivinni a pályára.
> Arcból vissza lehet venni!!!


Pedig jó csapat a Loki.Elég régen együtt vannak.Úgymond össze vannak érve.Istenem,más is kapott már ki othon.A jó tanuló is kap ötöst,,nálatok egyest,,


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

<TABLE class=tabel><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>



*Basisopstelling:*
Vermeer
Van der Wiel
Oleguer '70
Vermaelen
Vertonghen
Gabri
Suarez '79
Lindgren
Kennedy
Huntelaar '38
Emanuelson

*Reserves:*
Vonk
Silva
De Jong
Leonardo '79
Sno '38
Anita
Schilder '70
</TD><TD><TABLE class=tabel><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=120>




</TD><TD align=middle> </TD><TD align=middle width=120>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=120>Ajax</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=middle width=120>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3>5-2</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=120>Huntelaar '16




Suarez '21




Sno '42




Kennedy '74




Leonardo '84




Suarez '45




Van der Wiel '53




</TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=120>



John '57




 Rose '88




 Knol '8



Duplan '31



Adeleye '71
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Type:</TD><TD colSpan=2>Competitie</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Datum:</TD><TD colSpan=2>09-11-2008</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Tijd:</TD><TD colSpan=2>14:30</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Scheidsrechter:</TD><TD colSpan=2>van Boekel</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Stadion:</TD><TD colSpan=2>Amsterdam Arena</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Bekijk:</TD><TD colSpan=2>Foto's </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><CENTER><TABLE class=tabel_nieuws width=200 borderColorLight=#999999 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>63%</TD><TD align=middle>Balbezit</TD><TD align=right>37%</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>23</TD><TD align=middle>Schoten totaal</TD><TD align=right>8</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=middle>Schoten op doel</TD><TD align=right>4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=middle>Hoekschoppen</TD><TD align=right>2</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=middle>Buitenspel</TD><TD align=right>1</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>14</TD><TD align=middle>Overtredingen</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>2</TD><TD align=middle>Gele kaarten</TD><TD align=right>3</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=middle>Rode kaarten</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=middle>Schoten paal/lat</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=middle>Vrije trappen</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER></TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>



*Basisopstelling:*
Wapenaar
Vermes
Adeleye
Knol
Slijngard
Rose
'46 Slot
Strootman
Duplan
Poepon
John

*Reserves:*
Varkevisser
Jaggy
Toet
Promes
Moreno Freire
'46 Falkenburg
Godee</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

*DAC-Slovan: Budapesten Honvéd-DAC jótékonysági mérkőzés lesz november 25-én*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 10 - 12:41 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A Budapest Honvéd november 25-re jótékonysági mérkőzést tervez a DAC labdarúgócsapatával, a bevételt a november 1-jei DAC-Slovan Bratislava szlovák bajnoki meccsen sérülést szenvedett szurkolók javára ajánlják. 


 Az inkriminált támadás
arch. 


Erről a klub tájékoztatta az MTI-t. 
"A dunaszerdahelyi mérkőzésen történtek és azok előzményei csak a gyűlöletet és a gyűlöletkeltés egyik újkori formáját szolgálják - nyilatkozott George F. Hemingway klubtulajdonos. - Nekünk mint a magyar futball egyik képviselőjének mindent meg kell tennünk annak érdekében, hogy a politikát, a rasszizmust, az erőszakot távol tartsuk stadionjainktól. A tolerancia, a magyar és szlovák nép közötti barátság és az ártatlan áldozatok megsegítése jegyében elhatároztuk, hogy egy olyan jótékonysági mérkőzést rendezünk, amelynek teljes bevételét a dunaszerdahelyi áldozatok megsegítésére használjuk fel." A találkozó november 25-én 17 órakor kezdődne a Bozsik Stadionban, ez a televíziós közvetítés függvényében változhat. 
A magyar szurkolókkal szembeni rendőri fellépés miatt politikai vihart is kavart dunaszerdahelyi találkozó - amelyre mintegy ezer magyarországi drukker utazott el - a 15. percben félbeszakadt és negyedóráig állt a játék, amikor a rendőrök behatoltak a magyar drukkerek szektorába. Többen megsérültek, egy nézőt mentőhelikopterrel vittek kórházba. A találkozó után Magyarországon több helyszínen tüntetésekre került sor, a budapesti szlovák nagykövetség előtt elégették a szomszédos ország zászlaját. Egy héttel az események után, szombaton a Miniszterelnöki Hivatal előtt több mint ezer drukker tartott demonstrációt. 
mti/para


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)




----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

*Ki ez a nő, hogy dönthetett a Fradi kizárásáról?*

BUDAPEST — Bárányos László, dr. Laczkó Mihály, dr. Pálfay Szilárd, dr. Pere József, Horváth József, Szendrő Dénes és Riklik Anett. Lapunk hétfőn elsőként írta meg, hogy ők heten alkották azt a licencadó testületet, amely 2006. július 25-én kizárta az FTC labdarúgócsapatát az NB I-ből.






Az FTC Pártolói Egyesület (PE) információi szerint a testület hat férfi tagja az elmúlt években valamelyik megyei labdarúgó-szövetségnél töltött be pozíciót. A legkevesebb információ Riklik Anettről látott napvilágot. Ki ez a hölgy? Hogy került a testületbe? 

A Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség felkérte a megyei tagszövetségeket, hogy ajánljon személyeket a licencadó bizottságba. Többen így kerültünk be a testületbe. Emlékeim szerint Riklik Anett közgazdászként volt jelen. A Fradi kizárásáról titkos szavazással döntöttünk, s azokat a szempontokat vettük figyelembe, amelyeket a gazdasági szakemberek javasoltak – nyilatkozta lapunknak Bárányos László (60). 

A 2006-os klublicencszabályzat szerint a licencadó testület tagjait az öt szakterület – sportbeli, infrastrukturális, személyügyi és adminisztratív, jogi, pénzügyi – elismert személyiségeiből kell kijelölni, akik szakirányú végzettséggel és az adott szakterületen legalább ötéves gyakorlattal rendelkeznek. A Blikk információja szerint Riklik Anett 25 éves lehetett akkor, amikor döntött az FTC kizárásáról. Internetes források szerint 2005-ben írta a diplomamunkáját, tehát aligha felel meg a fent említett kritériumnak. Lapunk utolérte Riklik édesanyját, aki, amint megtudta, hogy miért keressük, közölte, hogy nem nyilatkozik, és letette a telefont. A lista kiadásáért a bírósághoz forduló FTC PE vezetősége szerint több szabálytalanság is történt a bizot tság felállítása során. 

Eddigi információink alapján könyvvizsgáló sem volt a bizottságban. Egyelőre utánajárunk, hogy kik lehetnek a listán szereplő személyek, s ha szabálytalanságot tapasztalunk, akkor további jogi lépéseket teszünk – jelentette ki Budai Máté (25), a PE szóvivője. 

Blikk-összeállítás<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

<TABLE class=center cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=szurke2 colSpan=3>*Magyar bajnokok és kupagyőztesek*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>idény</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>bajnok</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>kupagyőztes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1901</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1902</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1903</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1904</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1905</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1906–07</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1907–08</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1908–09</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1909–10</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1910–11</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1911–12</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1912–13</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1913–14</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1914 ősz* (nem hivatalos)</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1915 tavasz* (nem hivatalos)</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1915 ősz* (nem hivatalos)</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1916–17</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1917–18</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1918–19</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1919–20</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1920–21</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1921–22</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1922–23</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1923–24</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1924–25</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1925–26</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Kispesti AC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1926–27</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1927–28</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1928–29</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Hungária FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1929–30</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpest FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bocskai FC (Debrecen)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1930–31</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpest FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>III. kerület</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1931–32</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Hungária FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1932–33</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpest FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1933–34</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Soroksári TE</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1934–35</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpest FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1935–36</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Hungária FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1936–37</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Hungária FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1937–38</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1938–39</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpest FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1939–40</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1940–41</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Szolnoki MÁV TE</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1941–42</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Weisz Manfréd FC (Csepel)</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1942–43</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Weisz Manfréd FC (Csepel)</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1943–44</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Nagyváradi AC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1944* (nem hivatalos)</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencváros FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1945</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti TE</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1945–46</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti TE</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1946–47</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti TE</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1947–48</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Csepeli MTK</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1948–49</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1949–50</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1950</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1951</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Bástya</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1952</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Bástya</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1953</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Vörös Lobogó</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1954</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1955</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vasas SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1956* (félbeszakadt)</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1957</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1957–58</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1958–59</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Csepel SC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1959–60</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1960–61</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1961–62</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1962–63</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1963</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Győri Vasas ETO</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1964</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1965</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Győri ETO</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1966</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Győri ETO</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1967</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Győri ETO</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1968</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1969</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1970</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1970–71</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1971–72</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1972–73</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Vasas SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1973–74</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1974–75</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1975–76</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1976–77</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Vasas SC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Diósgyőri VTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1977–78</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1978–79</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Rába ETO</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1979–80</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Diósgyőri VTK</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1980–81</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Vasas SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1981–82</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Rába ETO</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1982–83</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Rába ETO</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1983–84</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Siófoki Bányász SE</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1984–85</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1985–86</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vasas SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1986–87</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK-VM</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1987–88</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Békéscsabai Előre SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1988–89</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1989–90</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti Dózsa</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Pécsi Munkás SC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1990–91</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Budapesti Honvéd</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1991–92</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti TE</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1992–93</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Kispest-Honvéd FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1993–94</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Vác FC-Samsung</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1994–95</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1995–96</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Kispest-Honvéd FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1996–97</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1997–98</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpesti TE</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK Hungária FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1998–99</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK Hungária FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>DVSC-Epona</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1999–00</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Dunaferr SE</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>MTK Hungária FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2000–01</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Debreceni VSC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>2001–02</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Zalahús ZTE FC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Újpest FC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2002–03</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK Hungária FC</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>2003–04</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>Ferencvárosi TC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2004–05</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Debreceni VSC-AVE Ásványvíz</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Matáv Sopron</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2005–06</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Debreceni VSC-AVE Ásványvíz</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>FC Fehérvár</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2006–07</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>DVSC-TEVA</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>Bp. Honvéd</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>2007–08</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>MTK Budapest</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>DVSC-TEVA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*A nem hivatalos vagy félbeszakadt bajnokságok eredménye nem számít a bajnoki címek közé.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 12)

Sajnoz ez elöre le lett játszva ezt a bizottságot irányitották.
Kisteleki ,Demján ,Mészöly Kálmán ,Helmeczi (haveri kutyák ).
Ök szépen meghúzódnak a háttérben .


----------



## afca (2008 November 12)

Ligakupa

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Bocs* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Laszlo Vass </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>68 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Menougong George (pen)</TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>72 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Zsolt Molnar </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>84 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Igor Bogdanovic </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>59 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Igor Bogdanovic </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>66 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Mi ez?????


----------



## afca (2008 November 12)

Ligakupa

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*REAC* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Ferencvaros* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*3* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Balazs Sallai </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>27 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Vince Kapcsos </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>82 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Kamate Dramane </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>15 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Igor Pisanjuk </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Laszlo Brettschneider </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>47 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--rc--><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Vasas* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Nyiregyhaza* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*4* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*1* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Janos Lazok </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>20 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Szabolcs Gyano </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>36 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Jozsef Piller </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>48 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Szabolcs Gyano </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>60 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Adam Fekete </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>75 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Haladas* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*MTK* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*2* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*0* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>



Peter Toth </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#eeeeee>30 </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Maikel </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>44 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--rc--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*RED CARDS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#f9f9f9>



Andras Gosztonyi </TD><TD align=right width=20 bgColor=#f9f9f9>72 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><!--tr><td colspan=3></td></tr--><!--yc--><!--penal--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 12)

afca írta:


> Ligakupa
> 
> <table class="tbl" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="468"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="cmp" height="20" width="233">*Bocs* </td><td>
> </td><td class="cmp" height="20" width="233">*Debrecen* </td></tr><!--res--><tr><td align="center">*3* </td><td>
> ...


Szopás!
Mit csodálkozol a fradi is kikapott tőlük  (ha jól emléxem)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 12)

„Rettenetes volt látni azt a rengeteg provokatív, ostoba és a történelem szemétdombjára való szurkolói plakátot is, amelyek hol gyalázták a szlovákságot, hol pedig kétségbe vonták állami létüket – mondta Eörsi Mátyás. Szégyelljük magunkat azért, hogy a magyar szurkolók megsértették a vendéglátókat – tette hozzá a bizottság SZDSZ-es elnöke.

Ez az ember nem MAGYAR ember!


----------



## nicebaby88 (2008 November 12)

jó ez a topik


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 12)

nicebaby88 írta:


> jó ez a topik


Küldj már magadról egy képet!
Lécci


----------



## aniko45 (2008 November 12)

Sziasztok!Figyelemmel és érdeklődéssel olvaslak benneteket!Üdv.


----------



## lampard (2008 November 13)

A Loki szereplése a Liga kupában minősíthetetlen.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

lampard írta:


> A Loki szereplése a Liga kupában minősíthetetlen.


Eddig azt hittem, hogy a második vonalbeliek megszakadnak a ligakupában,hogy jó teljesítményt mutatva hogy bekerüljenek a kezdőbe. Ez a világ minden részén így van csak, nálunk nem. Nem muszáj itt focizni ebben a szar ligakupában. Le kell adni a szerelést, el lehet menni melózni havi bruttó 100ezerért, még futni se kell. 
Lehet választani! Szima helyében megvonnám az összestől a prémiumot.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

Itt láthatjátok a történelem szemétdombjára való szurkolói platátokat, a másodikban pedig a csupaszív szlovák vendéglátóinkat, akit eörsi úr emlegetett tegnap. Pfúj!
http://www.mkp.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1332&Itemid=85

http://www.mkp.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1338&Itemid=85


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

Szavazzatok Puskás Ferencre itt:
http://futbal.zoznam.sk/


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

*Budapest, november 13., 10.30* Hatalmas az érdeklődés a DAC kispesti vendégjátéka iránt. 

November 1-én kezdődött az a szurkolói összefogás, amelyet a magyar ultracsoportok hirdettek meg a DAC-Slovan mérkőzés kapcsán. A megbékélés célja az volt, hogy a magyar drukkerek klubhovatartozástól függetlenül együtt szurkoljanak felvidéki honfitársaikkal.
A szlovák rendőrök azonban brutálisan szétverték a DAC-nak szorítókat, amely további összezárásra ösztökélte a fanatikusokat.
Azóta nincsenek rendbontások a sporteseményeken, a legősibb rivális csoportok is békében elvannak egymással.
Mint ismeretes, november 25-én a DAC a Honvéd vendégeként lép pályára, a szeretet és az összefogás jegyében. Információink szerint valamennyi számottevő magyar csoport jelezte már a részvételét a rendezvényen. Az ultrák jelezték a kispesti vezetőknek, hogy nem visznek magukkal klubzászlókat, terveik szerint piros-fehér-zöldbe borítják majd a Bozsik-stadiont, és ismét együtt szurkolnak majd. Mind a Honvédnak, mind a DAC-nak.
A jelek szerint a találkozón teltház lesz, a meccset biztosító cég is ingyen dolgozik, mert a munkabérüket Lengyel Krisztián felgyógyulására ajánlják fel.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

*Dunaszerdahely, november 13., 16.59* Édesanyja számlaszámot nyitott, hogy megsegíthessék a felgyógyulását. 
Mint ismeretes, a legsúlyosabb sérültje a DAC-Slovan mérkőzésen történt rendőri brutalitásnak Lengyel Krisztiánt volt, akit mentőhelikopter szállított a pozsonyi Kramáre kórházba. A diagnózis: megrepedt a nyakcsigolyája és több helyen eltört az állkapcsa. A hivatalos rendőrségi verzió szerint „epilepsziás rohamot kapott és ittas volt“, utólag viszont kiderült: a „viperás támadás” elől menekült, amikor elsodorta és megtaposta őt a tömeg. A meccs másnapján a kramárei kórház szóvivője, Rút Geržová cáfolta a rendőrség állítását: „Nem volt epilepsziás rohama, az orvosok megfigyelték őt, feltehetően sokk okozta a rosszullétét.”
Krisztián állapota azóta stabilizálódott, átszállították a ružinovi kórházban, ahol múlt pénteken megműtötték. Az álkapcsa mellé egy fém protézist ültettek be, amit egész életében viselnie kell majd, a héten pedig törött és repedt csigolyáit műtik. A kezelőorvosok elmondása szerint egyik fülére tartósan megsüketült.
Lengyel a DAC vezetésétől kapott egy örökös VIP-bérletet, névreszóló fotellel, és biztosították további támogatásukról, a Fan Club pedig egy eredeti DAC-mezt ajándékozott neki.
Krisztián édesanyja a napokban számlát nyitott, így minden jóakaratú ember tetszése szerinti összeg utalásával segíteni tud a családon ezekben a nehéz napokban. A számla száma: 13076813/6500.- adta hírül a DAC honlapja.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 13)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">"Szlovákiázás" miatt kell fizetni klubunknak (is)2008.11.13. 16:10
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Százezer forint pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség a DVSC-t.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Ahogy arról tegnap beszámoltunk, az MLSZ Fegyelmi Bizottsága az MTK - DVSC mérkőzésen a hazai és a vendégszurkolók részéről elkövetett rendzavarások miatt a két együttest száz-százezer forint pénzbüntetés megfizetésére és a soron következő hazai bajnoki mérkőzésük zártkapus megrendezésére kötelezte. Utóbbi büntetés végrehajtását mindkét esetben 2009. március 15-ig felfüggesztette.

Az esettel kapcsolatban megkérdeztük Szilágyi Sándort, a DVSC cégvezetőjét, mi a klub álláspontja az ügyben.

_- A DVSC-hez eljutatott hivatalos indoklás szerint az említett két csapat fegyelmi vétséget követett el, mert a hazai szurkolók körülbelül húsz-, míg a vendégek körülbelül negyvenfős csoportja a mérkőzés hatodik percében lenéző, becsmérlő magatartást tanúsított, amikor előbb a hazai, majd a vendégszurkolók ilyen tartalmú bekiabálással illették a szomszédos Szlovákiát _– osztotta meg honlapunk olvasóval a hivatalos indoklást Szilágyi Sándor. - _Természetesen nem értünk egyet a szövetség döntésével, ám sok mindent nem tudunk tenni, mert százezer forintra büntettek meg, a fellebbezés díja ugyanakkor kétszázötvenezer forint._

Megtudtuk még: enyhítő körülményként értékelték, hogy - idézzük: "a bekiabálások rövid ideig tartottak, emiatt a játékvezetőnek nem kellett a találkozót megszakítani, és a szurkolóknak csak kisebb csoportja próbálta megzavarni a mérkőzés rendjét".

Ugyanezen ok miatt kell egyébként fizetni a Zalaegerszegnek, a Ferencvárosnak, a Pécsnek, a Ceglédnek és a Makónak is.


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 14)

Paks, november 13., 18.20 Első paksi győzelméért hajt a Loki. 

Paks, péntek, 19.00 DUNA TV-ÉLŐ

Gellei Imre (Paks): - Egy bajnokaspiráns látogat hozzánk, ennek megfelelően nagy tisztelettel fogadjuk őket. Szeretnénk felnőni ahhoz a feladathoz, ami akár egy lelkesítő bravúr is lehet. A Loki az esélyes, de reménykedem a jó szereplésben.
Herczeg András (DVSC): - Még soha nem tudtunk nyerni a Paks otthonában, jó lenne ezen változtatni. Tudjuk, hogy ez nem lesz könnyű, mivel Gellei Imre csapatában minden csapatrészben vannak kiemelkedő képességű labdarúgók.

A várható összeállítások
Paks: Kovács A. – Vári, Pandur, Salamon, Hanák – Heffler, Böde, Sipeki, Báló – Tököli, Kiss T. 
DVSC: Poleksic - Bernáth, Komlósi, Mészáros, Takács - Dombi, Demjén, Leandro, Czvitkovics - Rudolf, Dudu

Remélem a Paks alulmarad a Lokival szemben.Nem szeretnék olyan teljesítményt látni,mint a Kupában tőlük.bár tudom az nem az első soruk de akkor is.HAJRÁ LOKI!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 14)

........és sikerült!
A történelemben először nb1-es őszi bajnok a Loki!
Kár a múltkori Diósgyőr elleni fiaskóért 

Afca hol van egyébként? Túlórázik? (ebben a gazdasági helyzetben?)


----------



## aniko45 (2008 November 14)

Szerencsére most pontot szerzett a Loki,végül is első helyen zárta az őszi idényt,habár szereplése hagyott kivánni valót maga után!Remélem a tavasszal több örömet szereznek a szurkolóknak!Én szivből szurkolok nekik!Nem voltál Pakson Pisti?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

aniko45 írta:


> Szerencsére most pontot szerzett a Loki,végül is első helyen zárta az őszi idényt,habár szereplése hagyott kivánni valót maga után!Remélem a tavasszal több örömet szereznek a szurkolóknak!Én szivből szurkolok nekik!Nem voltál Pakson Pisti?


ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ, azért nem minden papsajt 
Egy idényben 2x-3x megyek idegenbe, nem számítva persze a kötelező kupadöntőket.
Tavaszra meg kell válnunk egy pár játékostól (pl. Takács, Cvitkovics...) és sürgősen meg kell erősítenünk a védelmet.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 15)

afca írta:


> Ligakupa
> 
> <TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Bocs* </TD><TD></TD><TD class=cmp width=233 height=20>*Debrecen* </TD></TR><!--res--><TR><TD align=middle>*3* </TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle>*2* </TD></TR><!--goals--><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#e0e0e0 colSpan=3 height=16>*GOALS*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tbl cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>
> 
> ...


 
Ez ?? Gondolom ligakupa mérkőzés ahol a tartalékok tartalékai játszanak.
Szerintem a Bőcsnél az első csapat játszott.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 15)

pisti72 írta:


> ........és sikerült!
> A történelemben először nb1-es őszi bajnok a Loki!
> Kár a múltkori Diósgyőr elleni fiaskóért
> 
> Afca hol van egyébként? Túlórázik? (ebben a gazdasági helyzetben?)


 
Ez valóban komoly eredmény :-D:``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 15)

tibymester írta:


> Paks, november 13., 18.20 Első paksi győzelméért hajt a Loki.
> 
> Paks, péntek, 19.00 DUNA TV-ÉLŐ
> 
> ...


 
Hát a szerencsétlen Paks az allúl marad ,de a Young Boys az nem 
tudott allúl maradni . :``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

De a Szolnok sem, tavaly az Üllői úton


----------



## szabi1984 (2008 November 15)

*aranycsapat*

Szerintem ha ilyen tempoval viszik a premiere Leaguba a magyar focistainkat akkor beszelhetunk a magyar foci jovojerol.


----------



## szabi1984 (2008 November 15)

Tudna valaki segiteni, hogy tudnek alland tag lenni?


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

szabi1984 írta:


> Tudna valaki segiteni, hogy tudnek alland tag lenni?


Rúgj egy góltés az leszel..


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

pisti72 írta:


> ........és sikerült!
> A történelemben először nb1-es őszi bajnok a Loki!
> Kár a múltkori Diósgyőr elleni fiaskóért
> 
> Afca hol van egyébként? Túlórázik? (ebben a gazdasági helyzetben?)


Futok lótok,sok a teendőm.Majd sűrűbben benézek.De Filozófus hol van??Ő már régen nem jelentkezett


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

afca írta:


> Futok lótok,sok a teendőm.Majd sűrűbben benézek.De Filozófus hol van??Ő már régen nem jelentkezett


Halihó!
Holnap Ajax- PSV! Remélem megint lesz Dzsudzsák gól 
Filozófus kolléga már elkerékpározott valahová máshova.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

A


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">MTK Budapest</TH><TD class=score>0 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">REAC Budapest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1226757600;// ]]></SCRIPT>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="left summary"> </TD><TD class=score></TD><TD class="right summary"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>0 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr">47'

Nyerges</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">78'

Kiss</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Vak tyúk is talál szemet...


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Dun. Streda</TH><TD class=score>3 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Ružomberok</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>Nlend Matej
Kweuke Sivcevic
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Kweuke</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[ var g2utime = 1226752200;// ]]></SCRIPT>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

<table class="team" id="flashscore"> <thead><tr id="mdetail"><th class="right tname">Dun. Streda</th><td class="score">3 - 2</td><th class="left tname">Ružomberok</th></tr></thead> </table> 
Ez a nem gyenge redmény, olvastam remek volt a hangulat.
Kint voltál?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

Kikapott a Hali, ixelt a vasas, nyert a Diósgyőr.
Ha holnap kikapna a dózsa....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

szabi1984 írta:


> Tudna valaki segiteni, hogy tudnek alland tag lenni?


Dzsakartából nyomod haver?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

Olyan kiváncsi vagyok ki lehet az a vendég jelenlévő?
Mindig bekapcsolódok , írok valamit, utána megjelenik a vendég. Ki lehet az? 
Verjél be valamit haver, ne fogd magad vissza!!!


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

pisti72 írta:


> <TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Dun. Streda</TH><TD class=score>3 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Ružomberok</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
> Ez a nem gyenge redmény, olvastam remek volt a hangulat.
> Kint voltál?


 A Slovan miatt zárt kapus meccs volt.Két meccsre tiltották el a pályát,és 80000 korona büntetést kapott a DAC.Idén már csak 1 meccs lesz othon.Dubnica,,Máriatölgyes,,ellen.Az is zárt kapus.A Slovan 100000 koronás büntetést kapott+a klubbnak ki kell talállni valamit a néző rendbontások ellen.Ugyanis a Slovan drukkerek állandóan provokállnak bármelyik csapat ellen játszanak.Ha ezt nem oldják meg 1 hónapon belül hatalmas büntetésre számithatnak.

A DAC szurkoló akit megvertek állitólag megsüketült.Valami valóságalapja lehet mert bemondta a rádió is.Szegény gyerek.Gyűjtést szerveztek ma a srác segitségére.A pesti Dózsás haverom is adott.Le a kalappal előtte.


----------



## afca (2008 November 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Olyan kiváncsi vagyok ki lehet az a vendég jelenlévő?
> Mindig bekapcsolódok , írok valamit, utána megjelenik a vendég. Ki lehet az?
> Verjél be valamit haver, ne fogd magad vissza!!!


Olyan valaki aki nincs bejelentkezve ezért nem tud hozzászóllni.Csak olvasni.Úgy látszik tetszik neki.Sokszor itt van.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

Igen, úgy látszik a dózsások között is vannak jó emberek. De öröm az ürömben a szerdahelyi srácnak, hogy azt mondják kinek halálhírét keltik nagyon sokáig fog élni.
Állítólag örökös DAC bérletet is kapott.
Jössz Pestre a Honvéd pályára a Dac-cal? Itt legalább nem vernek meg benneteket. Legalábbis remélem....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

afca írta:


> Olyan valaki aki nincs bejelentkezve ezért nem tud hozzászóllni.Csak olvasni.Úgy látszik tetszik neki.Sokszor itt van.



Olyan, mint egy szellem. Hozzátenni, befolyásolni nemigen tudja a dolgokat, de mindig itt van. Kísért.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 15)

Most meg elment. Megijesztettük!!!!


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Igen, úgy látszik a dózsások között is vannak jó emberek. De öröm az ürömben a szerdahelyi srácnak, hogy azt mondják kinek halálhírét keltik nagyon sokáig fog élni.
> Állítólag örökös DAC bérletet is kapott.
> Jössz Pestre a Honvéd pályára a Dac-cal? Itt legalább nem vernek meg benneteket. Legalábbis remélem....


Nem megyek.Sajnos nagyon időhiányba szenvedek.Közel a karácsony és a munkába ilyenkor minden sürgős.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

Elevator Boy írta:


>


 

Csupa Magyar ifi tehetség....:mrgreen:


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)

afca írta:


> Csupa Magyar ifi tehetség....:mrgreen:


 
A legteljesebb mértékben


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

Elevator Boy írta:


> A legteljesebb mértékben


Örülök,hogy értded a viccet.Látom szereted a Fradit.


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

DAC-Ružomberok 3:2
Először játszott zárt kapus mérkőzést a dunaszerdahelyi csapat, miután a Slovan elleni meccsen történtek miatt a szövetség két hazai mérkőzésre kiüríttette a hazaiak stadionját. A több ezer szurkoló a stadionon kívül, kivetítőn nézhette a meccset – kulturált szurkolása a a nézőtéren is hallatszott.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->DAC-Ružomberok 3:2
Először játszott zárt kapus mérkőzést a dunaszerdahelyi csapat, miután a Slovan elleni meccsen történtek miatt a szövetség két hazai mérkőzésre kiüríttette a hazaiak stadionját. A több ezer szurkoló a stadionon kívül, kivetítőn nézhette a meccset – kulturált szurkolása a a nézőtéren is hallatszott.
2:2-ig kiegyenlített volt a mérkőzés, ám ekkor a játékvezető három perc alatt két dunaszerdahelyi játékost is kiállított nem teljesen megalapozottan. A DAC azonban nem adta fel, s kilenc emberrel is megszerezte a győzelmet: Kweuke harmincméteres bombagólt lőtt, a mérkőzésen a másodikat.
Werner Lorant, a szerdahelyiek német edzője a meccs után azt mondta, hihetetlen, mi történik Szlovákiában, s ez a mérkőzés is egy érdekes fejezete lesz majd könyvének. (ú)


<!-- Tags --><!-- Comments-->


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

76 éves korában elhunyt Sjakie Wolf, aki 28 éven keresztül volt szertáros az Ajaxnál. Lelkes szurkoló volt, és mint önkéntes már fiatalon sokat tett a csapatért. Unokaöccse, a 70-es évek csapatának védője, Barry Hulshoff hozta be szertárosnak 1975-ben. Hamar a játékosok kedvence, bizalmasa lett. Ez odáig ment, hogy állandó helye volt a kispadon. 2003-ban nyugdíjba ment. Utolsó éveit betegen egy idősek otthonában, élte le. Vasárnap fekete szalaggal játszik az Ajax, és a meccs előtt egy perces gyászcsenddel emlékeznek szurkolók Hollandia legnépszerűbb szertárosára.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)

afca írta:


> Örülök,hogy értded a viccet.Látom szereted a Fradit.


1977-óta vagyok Fradi drukker  És a mai napig kijárok a hazai meccsekre


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 16)

az szép.akkor te igazi vérbeli drukker vagy


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

AJAX-PSV

4-1

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">27'

Suarez 
</TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>3 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">56'

Afellay
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">74'

Sulejmani 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">78'

Pieters (öngól)
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">90'

Leonardo 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)

tibymester írta:


> az szép.akkor te igazi vérbeli drukker vagy


 
Az . Kb eddig 700 mérkőzésen voltam és még nem unom


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 November 16)

tibymester írta:


> az szép.akkor te igazi vérbeli drukker vagy


 
Az . Kb eddig 700 mérkőzésen voltam és még nem unom


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

Elevator Boy írta:


> Az . Kb eddig 700 mérkőzésen voltam és még nem unom


Akkor most menj el 700 UTE meccsre:mrgreen::mrgreen:Azt unnád????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 16)

AFCA! Kegyetlen volt ma az Ajax! Szerencsétek, hogy Dzsudzsi nem játszott....


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

pisti72 írta:


> AFCA! Kegyetlen volt ma az Ajax! Szerencsétek, hogy Dzsudzsi nem játszott....


Hatalmasat focizott az Ajax.Sajnálom,hogy Balázs nem játszott.A PSV nagyon alárendelt szerepet játszott.Úgy látszik lesz ebből az Ajaxból cspat.Csak idő kell hozzá.


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Fehervar</TH><TD class=score>0 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Ujpest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

Na itt a lehetőség.Ha a következő meccsen nyertek,megtudtok ugorni a lila ma...mok elől.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 16)

afca írta:


> <table class="team" id="flashscore"><thead><tr id="mdetail"><th class="right tname">Fehervar</th><td class="score">0 - 0</td><th class="left tname">Ujpest</th></tr></thead><tbody></tbody></table>
> 
> Na itt a lehetőség.Ha a következő meccsen nyertek,megtudtok ugorni a lila ma...mok elől.



Az már csak jövőre lesz. Ez az őszi végeredmény:

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">Tabella</th> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">1.</td> <td>DVSC TEVA</td> <td align="center">*33*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">2.</td> <td>ÚJPEST FC</td> <td align="center">*30*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19" width="15%">3.</td> <td width="67%">VASAS</td> <td align="center" width="20%">*28*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">4.</td> <td>HALADÁS</td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">5.</td> <td>NYÍREGYHÁZA</td> <td align="center">*24*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">6.</td> <td>ZTE FC </td> <td align="center">*22*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">7.</td> <td>KAPOSVÁR</td> <td align="center">*21*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">8.</td> <td>KECSKEMÉT</td> <td align="center">*21*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">9.</td> <td>FEHÉRVÁR FC</td> <td align="center">*21*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">10.</td> <td>MTK</td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11.</td> <td>HONVÉD</td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">12.</td> <td>DVTK</td> <td align="center">*19*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="19">13.</td> <td>GYŐRI ETO</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14.</td> <td>PAKS</td> <td align="center">*18*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">15.</td> <td>SIÓFOK</td> <td align="center">*8*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">16.</td> <td>REAC</td> <td align="center">*8*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2008 November 17)

*A Ferencváros labdarúgói fogadkoznak*

*FTC: Most feljutunk!*


Az első helyről várja a tavaszi folytatást a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata az NB II Keleti csoportjában. A zöld-fehéreknek három fordulóval az őszi szezon vége előtt még két pont volt a hátrányuk az éllovas Bőccsel szemben.





Eredményesek. Dragóner Attila (balra) és ferencvárosi csapattársai az ősszel negyvennégy gólnak örülhettek az NB II-es meccseken




Bobby Davison (49) csapata azonban jól hajrázott, a bőcsiek viszont többször is botlottak, így a Fradi három pont előnnyel vonul pihenőre. A 2006-ban anyagi problémák miatt az élvonalból száműzött fővárosiak első NB II-es szezonjukban is az élen zárták az őszt. Akkor két ponttal vezettek a Nyíregyháza előtt, ám a bajnokság végén a nyírségiek örülhettek. Vajon most meg tudják őrizni előnyüket Lipcseiék?





Visszatér. A sérült Lipcsei Péter januártól már a csapattal akar edzeni


– Ha most sem végzünk az élen, akkor soha. Szerintem ez az NB II-es mezőny gyengébb, mint a két évvel ezelőtti. Örülök, hogy az élről várjuk a folytatást, s biztos vagyok benne, tavasszal még jobbak leszünk – nyilatkozta Lipcsei Péter (36), aki súlyos térdsérülése után januárban már a gárda tagjaival együtt szeretne tréningezni. 

A Fradi két évvel ezelőtt ősszel nem veszített mérkőzést, míg idén a Bőcs ellen vereséget szenvedtek a zöld-fehérek. Viszont az együttes most gólgazdagabb mérkőzéseket játszik, a játékosok hárommal többet szereztek, mint a 2006-os csapat tagjai. Berki Krisztián (28), az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. vezérigazgatója szerint ha tavasszal is gyűjtenek legalább 36 pontot, akkor nem maradhatnak le a feljutásról.

– Az volt a cél, hogy ősszel és tavasszal is a tabella élén végezzünk. Az egyik tervünket már teljesítettük, de a tavaszra szeretnénk megerősíteni a keretet – mondta Berki. 

– Az angol tulajdonos tőkeerős hátteret biztosít, a játékosoknak kizárólag a focira kell koncentrálniuk.

P. N.


*Három ponttal vezet a Fradi*

A Ferencváros labdarúgócsapata 2006 őszén 15 mérkőzésen 11 győzelmet és 4 döntetlent számlált, 41 gólt szerzett, 9-et kapott és 37 pontot gyűjtött. A második – szintén veretlen – Nyíregyházát két ponttal előzte meg, de a szezon végén mégsem sikerült kiharcolnia a feljutást. Idén jelentősebb a Fradi előnye az üldöző bőcsiek előtt, akik vasárnap 1-1-et játszottak a BKV Előre ellen. Nagy kérdés, hogy most feljutnak-e.

*A Keleti csoport állása:*
1. FTC 36 pont
2. Bőcs 33 pont
3. DVSC–DEAC 29 pont


----------



## afca (2008 November 17)

<TABLE class=ablac cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TH>Bőcs focicsapatának története</TH></TR><TR><TD height="100%"><!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Cambria Math"; panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:roman; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1107304683 0 0 159 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p {mso-style-unhide:no; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman","serif"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} .MsoChpDefault {mso-style-type:export-only; mso-default-props:yes; font-size:10.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:44.95pt 70.85pt 53.9pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->Bőcs község életében a sport sok éve jelen van. Igaz, a focicsapat alapításának időpontja nem ismert, de már a korai feljegyzésekben is találunk említést a község egyesületeiről. Honlapunk adatbázisa újságok, és megmaradt jegyzőkönyvek alapján készült el. A focicsapat történetének feldolgozásakor nagy segítséget nyújtott Mező László: Bőcs sporttörténete című kötetének eddig még meg nem jelent változata.



 Egyes feljegyzések 1926-os alapítási évet említenek, mások pedig Külsőbőcs és Belsőbőcs egyesítésének évét (1950). Mi azonban a Bőcs KSC, ezen belül a kézilabda szakosztály első hivatalos szereplését vesszük figyelembe, mely 1948-ra tehető. A focicsapat Belsőbőcs néven 1949-ben szerepelt hasonló bajnokságban, viszont már 1925-től megtalálhatók bizonyos feljegyzések önszerveződésként létrejött eseményekről, barátságos mérkőzésekről.


A múlt században, a bajnoki osztályok átszervezései miatt, a csapat számos csoportban indult. Az '50-es években Bőcsi FSK néven többnyire a járási bajnokságokban szerepelt, viszont a következő évtizedekben már a megyei II. osztályban is labdába rúgott. Az 1967-től 1990-ig terjedő időszakban a csapat új neve a Bőcsi TSZ SK, ami a rendszerváltás után változhatott meg Bőcs KSC-re. Az 1974-től 1993-ig tartó időszak jelentette a bőcsi gárda mélypontját, amikor hosszabb ideig nem sikerült a feljutás a járási, majd később a körzeti bajnokságokból. Azonban ebből az időszakból is kiemelkedő eredményekkel büszkélkedhetünk.



 
A közel két évtizedes válság után folyamatos fellendülését élte a csapat, majd hamarosan elérték a játékosok a klub legnagyobb sikerét, a magyar másodosztályt. Az alig 3000 fős település focicsapatának legnagyobb eredménye a 2000-ben elért NB 1/B csoportban való szereplése volt. Az 1993-as körzeti bajnokságtól az NB1/B-s tagságig történő szenzációs felemelkedésnek egyetlen támogatója a sportbarát önkormányzat volt, aki megmutatta, hogy megfelelő támogatással, Bőcs – mint a kistérség futballközpontja – nagyszerű sikereket érhet el.


A 2001/2002-es évben a Bőcs KSC helyet cserélt a megyeszékhely nagy múltú focicsapatával, a Diósgyőrrel. Így, a 2001/2002-es idényt már az NBII.-ben kezdhette a csapat, ahol középcsapatként, sikerült kitűzött céljait maradéktalanul megvalósítania. Kisebb megszakítással 2001-től egyre kiemelkedőbb eredményeket ér el a klub a magyar másodosztályban, megköszönve ezzel a támogatást, és az egyre növekvő szurkolótábor lelkes bíztatását.



 A Bőcs KSC 2008 -ban a klub alapításának 60. évfordulóján elérte legnagyobb sikerét. Legyőzte Magyarország legpatinánsabb és legnagyobb múlttal rendelkező együttesét a Ferencvárosi Torna Clubot. A 2008/2009 -es szezon második fordulója a DVTK Stadionban 2-1 arányú Bőcs KSC győzelemmel zárult.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 17)

Bőcs KSC játékoskerete.





<TABLE class=aloldal><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="100%" colSpan=3><TABLE class=ablac cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>

Tóth 


Cséke 


Molnár 


Szakszon 



Vass 


Martis 


Horváth 


Hamar 



Balázs 


Szabó 


Lipták 


Jeney 



Kóka 


Török 


Irhás 


Siróczki 



Halász 


Halder 


Vasas 


Bardi 



Gaál 


Zsarnai 


Ondó 


Menougong 


</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=4 height=6></TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=20></TD></TR><TR><TH colSpan=4>2008/2009 őszi szezon előtt</TH></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=18>*érkezett:*</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=18>Siróczki Gergő (Berettyóújfalu), Jeney Gyula (Salgótarján), Szabó Ádám (Mezőkövesd, kölcsönből vissza), Ondó János (Tiszafüred, kölcsönből vissza), Halder Péter (KBSC, kölcsönből vissza), Halász Péter (KBSC, kölcsönből vissza), Cséke György (Nyíregyháza, kölcsönbe), George Menougong (Nyíregyháza, kölcsönbe) </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=18>*távozott:*</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=18>Urbin Péter (Debreceni VSC), Jeremiás Gergő (REAC), Czirba Róbert (Bp. Honvéd), Menyhért Gergő (DVTK, kölcsönből vissza), Erdélyi Miklós, Pop Paul, Szegedi Zsolt (Bodrogkisfaludi SE), Vasas Péter (Tállya), Nótár Roland (Kesznyéten), Földi Ádám (Mád), Budai János (Tokaj) </TD></TR><TR><TH colSpan=4>kölcsönben szereplő játékosaink</TH></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=4 height=18>Varga Mihály (Balmazújváros), Kiss Krisztián (Tállya), Kovács Barnabás (Bükkábrány), Pálinkás Szabolcs (Cigánd), Kiss Dávid (Nagyecsed), Gacsal Norbert (Ózd), Mező Ádám (B.lórántháza) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3 height=15></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 17)

A PSV elleni meccs előtt.Talán ez is feltüzelte a játékosokat.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 17)

Nálunk is volt ilyen zászló, mikor Gara meghalt. Azóta is szoktam látni minden meccsen.


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)

Manchester United


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)

*Hatmeccses eltiltást kapott a bírónak sárgát felmutató focista.*


Hat mérkőzésre eltiltották azt a brazil futballistát, aki sárga lapot mutatott fel a bírónak egy Copa Sudamericana-mérkőzésen. A Botafogo védőjére, Andre Luisra a dél-amerikai labdarúgó-szövetség rótta ki a fegyelmi büntetést, miután a játékos a kontinentális sorozatban, az argentin Estudiantesszel vívott mérkőzésen az őt már másodszor figyelmeztető, s így kiállító chilei játékvezető, Carlos Chandia kezéből kitépte a sárga lapot, s azt ő mutatta fel a bírónak. (MTI)
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)

Az Ajax simán kiütötte a PSV-t .

4-1-es győzelmet aratott az Ajax Amszterdam a holland bajnoki címvédő PSV felett a vasárnapi rangadón. Dzsudzsák Balázs, az Eindhoven magyar játékosa nem kapott lehetőséget a meccsen. 
A fővárosi együttes már a 27. percben megszerezte a vezetést. A PSV a második félidő elején egyenlített, nem sokkal később azonban négy perc alatt két gólt is kaptak, majd a hajrában még egyet, így az Ajax simán nyerte a mérkőzést. A PSV magyar légiósa, Dzsudzsák Balázs a kispadról nézte végig a találkozót.

Dzsudzsák Balázs nem érti miért nem megy a PSV-nek az idei szezonban a tavalyi bajnoki cím után. A holland csapat magyar légiósa elmondta: tavaly még rossz játékkal is sikerült győzni, idén viszont már jó teljesítménnyel sem sikerül mindig nyerni, de ebben nem csak az edző, hanem a játékosok is hibásak, így együtt kell megtalálni a megoldást. A PSV hátránya már hét pont az éllovashoz képest. A rangadót a kispadról nézte végig Dzsudzsák, aki szerint az Ajax megérdemelten győzött, jobban játszott a fővárosi gárda.

A magyar középpályás az utóbbi hetekben rendre játszott csapatában. Huub Stevens szombaton azonban közölte: csak a kispadon kap helyet. Véleménye szerint ezen nem kell idegeskedni, mert az csak a játékára lesz hatással, ami meg is történt a szezon elején. Inkább folyamatosan teljesíteni kell az edzéseken és megragadni azokat a lehetőségeket, amikor kezdőként kap szerepet.

A folyamatos vereségek egyébként az öltözői hangulatra is hatással voltak, Dzsudzsák elmondása szerint nem mindenki kezeli a helyén a mostani eredménytelen sorozatot és sokan rendkívül feszültek a csapatból.

*Eredivisie, 11. forduló*
*Ajax–PSV 4–1 *
*G.: *Suarez (27., 78.), Sulejmani (74.), Leonardo (90.), illetve Afellay (57.)


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)

Fülöpék és Dzsudzsákék kupakudarca .

Angliában a Sunderland, Hollandiában a PSV Eindhoven szenvedett vereséget szerdán kupamérkőzésen, mindkét együttes magyar válogatott játékosa kezdőként kapott lehetőséget. 
A Holland Kupa 3. fordulójában a PSV Eindhoven az AZ Alkmaar otthonában lépett pályára. A rendes játékidő gólnélküli döntetlennel ért véget, a találkozót a kétszer tizenöt perces hosszabbítás döntötte el, mégpedig a hazaiak javára. Dzsudzsák Balázs 106 percet töltött a pályán a vendégeknél.

A Sunderland Fülöp Mártonnal a soraiban fogadta Ligakupa-mérkőzésen a Blackburn gárdáját. A meccset végigvédő magyar kapus ezúttal sem örülhetett győzelemnek, a vendégek 2-1-re nyertek és bejutottak a következő körbe.

Ausztriában Bodnár László végigjátszotta az SV Ried elleni idegenbeli bajnokit, együttese 2–2-es döntetlennel zárta a mérkőzést.


----------



## sanya880 (2008 November 18)

hogy lehet hozzászolást irni?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 18)

Kicsit off:
*Reményik Sándor: *
*
Nem nyugszunk bele! *
Téli szél a tar gallyakat fújja 
Mint az Isten égre tartott ujja 
Mint megcsúfolt, kikacagott álom 
Állunk egyedül a nagy világon. 
Elvették s most véle nagyra vannak 
Törött véres kardját a magyarnak. 
De még minden nép a sírját ássa 
Van szava, hogy világgá kiáltsa 
Csak mi, csak mi ne verjük kebelünk 
Csak mi, csak mi ne emeljük fel fejünk. 
Tiporhatják szűz tiszta igazunk 
Csak mi, csak mi ne hagyjuk el magunk. 
De hirdessük gúzsba kötött kézzel 
Sebes ajkkal, lázadó vérrel 
Idézve menny, pokol hatalmait 
Hogy béke nincs, hogy béke nincsen itt. 
Kezünk bár nem pihen a kardvason 
A szíveinkben nem lesz nyugalom. 
Jöhetnek jövő századok s megint 
Csak felszakadnak régi sebeink. 
E sebek és e fájdalom örök. 
Ettől vonaglik minden magyar rög
Ettől vérez ki majd nyomunkba hág 
Ettől nem gyógyulnak az unokák. 
Tátra erdők ettől zúgnak-búgnak 
Ettől reszket lelke minden zugnak 
Puha szívek kővé ettől vállnak 
Kemény kövek élő szívként fájnak. 
Amíg élünk ettől fájunk, égünk 
Sírban ettől nem lesz pihenésünk 
Ettől szorul a kezünk ökölbe 
Ettől sír a gyermek anyaölben. 
Fenyőmadár behavazott fákon 
Száraz haraszt téli pusztaságon 
A folyók, a fák, a füvek szelleme 
Minden süvít, mi nem nyugszunk bele. 
Most Lomnic ormán rakjunk nagy tüzet 
Versailles-ig lobogjon az üzenet 
Hogy megroppant bár karunk ereje 
Nem nyugszunk bele, nem nyugszunk bele!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 19)

Haver mégj nyomjál egyet aztán húzz a pics-ba!


----------



## lampard (2008 November 19)

Pisti72, nem voltál vele udvarias, de tényleg elképesztő, hogy valahogy nem szégyellik azt, hogy semmitmondó beirásokkal tudják le minél gyorsabban a hozzászólásokat. 
Nekem nem lenne képem az ilyenhez, na de nem vagyunk egyformák.


----------



## afca (2008 November 19)

lampard írta:


> Pisti72, nem voltál vele udvarias, de tényleg elképesztő, hogy valahogy nem szégyellik azt, hogy semmitmondó beirásokkal tudják le minél gyorsabban a hozzászólásokat.
> Nekem nem lenne képem az ilyenhez, na de nem vagyunk egyformák.


Engem a sirba fognak tenni az ilyen köcsögök.Hogy nem lehet valakiben annyi inteligencia,hogy normálisat tudjon hozzászóllni valamihez.Ez a majom is idejön összevissza firkáll és még büszke is magára.Szerintem ezt valakitől örökölte


----------



## afca (2008 November 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Haver mégj nyomjál egyet aztán húzz a pics-ba!


De kétlábbal egyszerre ugorj vissza.


----------



## afca (2008 November 19)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Lombard Papa</TH><TD class=score>5 - 6</TD><TH class="left tname">Győr</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[ var g2utime = 1227110400;// ]]></SCRIPT>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3> 


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class=score rowSpan=5>3 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr">1'

Kovacs
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">9'

Farkas 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">9'

Kovacs
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">13'

Szabo 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">42'

Venczel 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. Félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">51'

Alex 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=6>2 - 4</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">54'

Kovacs
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">55'

Bajzat
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">59'

Kovacs
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">83'

Kovacs
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">86'

Venczel 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 19)

BELFAST — Kitől várhatjuk a gólokat a mai Észak-Írország–Magyarország mérkőzésen? Erwin Koeman (47) szövetségi kapitány négy csatárt hívott meg a belfasti barátságos találkozóra: Torghelle Sándor (26, Augsburg) és Rudolf Gergely (23, DVSC) már játszott a holland szakember irányítása alatt, de Feczesin Róbert (22, Brescia) és Szalai Ádám (20, Real Madrid Castilla) még nem – utóbbi abszolút újonc a nemzeti együttesnél. 

– Fontos összecsapás vár ránk. Több alapember nem utazott el velünk Észak-Írországba, adott a lehetőség a helyükön szereplőknek, hogy bizonyítsanak – mondta Koeman, aki az „új fiúkról” is beszélt. – Feczesint láttam Olaszországban játszani, Szalairól remek híreket kaptam, nagyon tehetséges labdarúgó. 

A Blikk tippje szerint az októberi Albánia és Málta elleni vb-selejtezőkön kétszer eredményes Torghelle Sándor a kezdő tizenegyben lesz, ám várhatóan a három másik csatár is játszhat. 

– Erwin Koeman azt mondta, focizzak úgy, mint a bajnoki meccseken – mesélte a Bresciában szereplő Feczesin. – Jó formában vagyok, a klubomnál is elégedettek velem, bizakodva várom a meccset. A kapitány szavaiból úgy vettem ki, hogy pályára léphetek Belfastban. Ha így lesz, mindent meg fogok tenni, hogy gólt szerezzek. 

Szalai Ádám már azt is álomszerűnek nevezte, hogy egyáltalán bekerült az észak-írek ellen eddig százszázalékos – kétszer 1-0-ra, egyszer pedig 2-1-re győzte le brit vetélytársát a csapat – magyar válogatott keretébe. – El sem akartam hinni, hogy rám is számít a szövetségi kapitány. Boldog és büszke vagyok – mosolygott a spanyol harmadosztály II. csoportját vezető Real Madrid tartalékgárdájának a támadója. – Ha szerepet is kapok a meccsen, akkor teljesül az álmom.


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

*NEMZETKÖZI FELKÉSZÜLÉSI MÉRKŐZÉSEK*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*VÉGEREDMÉNYEK *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Észak-Írország–Magyarország 0–2 *(Torghelle 57., Gera 71.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hollandia–Svédország 3–1* (Van Persie 33., 48., Kuyt 92. ill. K. Källström 51.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Dánia–Wales 0–1*(Bellamy 57.) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Málta–Izland 0–1* (Helguson 64.) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Azerbajdzsán–Albánia 1–1* (Subasic 4., ill. Bakaj 11. ) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Németország–Anglia 1–2 *(Helmes 64., ill. Upson 24., Terry 84.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Skócia–Argentína 0–1* (Maxi Rodríguez 8.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Spanyolország–Chile 3–0 *(Villa 38.-11-esből, F. Torres 67., Cazorla 86.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Franciaország–Uruguay 0–0*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Litvánia–Moldova 1–1* (Savenas 72. –tizenegyesből, ill. Bugajov 69.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Montenegró–Macedónia 2–1* (Dzsudovics 24., Jovetics 33., ill. Popov 85. )</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Szerbia–Bulgária 6–1 *(Jovanovics 9., 27., Milosevics 28., 34., Milijas 57., Lazovics 67., ill. Georgijev 20. )</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Szlovákia–Liechtenstein 4–0* (Hamsyk 43., 72., Vittek 75., Jez 90.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Ciprus–Fehéroroszország 2–1 *(Krisztofi 29., Avraam 48., ill. Kovel 55.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Izrael–Elefántcsontpart 2–2 *(Barda 18., Golan 24., ill. Strool 33. – öngól, Sanogo 85.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Omán–Paraguay 0–1 (Vela 37.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Egyiptom–Benin 5–1 *(Rabu 20. – 11-esből, Moteb 27., 41., Abutrika 43., 74., ill. Omotojossi 85.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Ukrajna–Norvégia 1–0* (Szeleznyov 26. – tizenegyesből)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Románia–Grúzia 2–1 *(Marica 62., Goian 70., ill. Martsvaladze 11.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Dél-Afrika–Kamerun 3–2* (Modise 7., 24., Parker 81., ill. Kome 28., Tchoyi 36.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Marokkó–Zambia 3–0 *(Hardzsa 3., Szektiui 25. – 11-esből, Baha 63.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Szlovénia–Bosznia-Hercegovina 3–4* (Koren 27., Novakovic 64., 75., ill. Ibisevic 2., 63., Misimovic 13., Dzeko 53.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Írország–Lengyelország 2–3 *(Hunt 88. – 11-esből, Andrews 90., ill. M. Lewandowski 3., Guerriero 47., R. Lewandowski 89.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Ausztria–Törökország 2–4* (Hölzl 28., 53 ill. Aurelio 37., Tuncay Sanli 41, 47, 61)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Svájc–Finnország 1–0 *(Ziegler 84.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Luxemburg–Belgium 1–1* (Mutsch 46., ill. Mirallas 23.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

*Észak-Írország–Magyarország*

<TABLE class=header style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%" target="_blank" d0006738449c0daf198ad.jpg? 84 03 db static.nemzetisport.hu http:><TBODY><TR><TD class=team>*Észak-Írország*






</TD><TD class=state>
<TABLE class=result cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=77>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD width=77>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD><TD class=team>*Magyarország*






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=events><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>90+3'</TD><TD class=details>Vége a mérkőzésnek.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>90+1'</TD><TD class=details>Északír szöglet, Halmosi vágta ki.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>90'</TD><TD class=details>Letelt a rendes játékidő. Három perc a ráadás.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>89'</TD><TD class=details>Dárdai érkezik Tóth helyett, a másik oldalon pedig Thompson áll be Healy helyére.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>88'</TD><TD class=details>Halmosit ismét felrúgják, ezúttal elmarar a lap. Durván játszanak a hazaiak.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>84'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti Szabolcs le, Dzsudzsák Balázs be.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>81'</TD><TD class=details>Feeney érkezett O'Connor helyett.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>81'</TD><TD class=details>Az első magyar csere: Torghelle helyett Feczesin érkezett.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>81'</TD><TD class=details>Healy hátulról rúgta fel Halmosit, sárga lap a jutalom. Lehetett volna piros is.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>80'</TD><TD class=details>Egyre több északír szabálytalanság, ezúttal O'Connor volt a tettes.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>78'</TD><TD class=details>Clingan középre gurítását kivágták a védők.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>77'</TD><TD class=details>Halmosi ért kézzel a labdához, északír szabadrúgás a jobb oldalról.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>75'</TD><TD class=details>Healy küldött egy szabadrúgást kapura 22 méterről , Babos vetődve tolta ki a bal sarokból a labdát.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>73'</TD><TD class=details>Kavarodás a magyar kapu előtt, Tóth azonban tisztázni tudott.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>71'</TD><TD class=details>*0–2! Gera *indult be az üres területre, és huszonkét méterről hatalmas gólt lőtt az északír kapu jobb oldalába.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>67'</TD><TD class=details>A negyedik magyar szöglet. Kirúgás következhet.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>67'</TD><TD class=details>Baloldali beadást a hosszúbn érkező Gera fejelte kapura, Mannusról szögletre pattant.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_A vezető gólunk óta magasabb fokozatba kapcsolt az északír válogatott. A mi kapunk előtt zajlik a játék._</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>65'</TD><TD class=details>Babos ejtett ki egy beívelést, hála égnek nem lett belőle baj.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>62'</TD><TD class=details>A labda a hosszú oldalra szállt át, ahonnan ismét középre ívelték, a labda a felső lécen megcsúszva pattant ki oldalra.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>62'</TD><TD class=details>Jönnek a hazaiak, újabb szöglet. 3–3 a szögletek aránya.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>60'</TD><TD class=details>Juhász mintaszerűen szerelte Shielst a 16-oson belül. Nincs tizenegyes, jó a döntés. A közönség természetesen nem ért egyet a spori ítéletével.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>57'</TD><TD class=details>Vezetünk! Huszti tört előre a jobb oldalon, betört a 16-oson belülre, ahol lövés helyett inkább középre adott, az érkező *Torghelle* pedig 8 méterről a kapuba gurított. *0–1!*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>54'</TD><TD class=details>Duff helyett McGinn a pályán.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>54'</TD><TD class=details>Hatalmasat védett Babos. Brunt beívelése után Healy elé került a labda, aki négy metérről fejelt kapura, Babos azonban bravúrral védett.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>52'</TD><TD class=details>Gillespie tolta meg a jobb oldalon, de szerencsénkre kisodródott, így kirúgás következhet.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>50'</TD><TD class=details>Bodnár adott veszélyesen középre a jobb oldalról, a frissen beállt Mannus kivetődött a labdára.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Az időjárás továbbra sem kegyes a csapatokhoz, eső és viharos szél nehezíti a játékosok dolgát._</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>46'</TD><TD class=details>A második északír szöglet. Torghelle fejelte ki.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>46'</TD><TD class=details>Folytatódik a találkozó, a mieink indították útjára a labdát. Az északírek kettőt cseréltek a szünetben.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Az állás 0–0, de a magyar válogatott a nehéz körülmények ellenére is próbálja játszani sokpasszos játékát, és mellőzni az íveléseket – gólokat még nem sikerült lőnünk, de a mieink vezették a veszélyesebb támadásokat._</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>45+2'</TD><TD class=details>Vége az első félidőnek.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>45'</TD><TD class=details>Kiegészültünk, Juhász visszatért a védelembe. Időközben Clingan is a pályán, az ő sérülése sem súlyos.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>43'</TD><TD class=details>Még mindig emberhátrányban vagyunk, így vigyázunk a labdára, nem indulunk fej nélkül előre.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>41'</TD><TD class=details>Kis zavart okoztak a hazaiak a Juhász nélküli védelemben, de egy rossz passznak hála oda az északír lehetőség.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Időközben esővé szelídült a havaseső._</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>40'</TD><TD class=details>Juhász arcán felszakadt a bőr, a pálya szélén ápolják a védőt.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>39'</TD><TD class=details>Két játékos összefejelt, Juhász Clingan maradt lent. Érkezik az ápolás.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>39'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti csavarta középre, de nem volt veszélyes.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>38'</TD><TD class=details>Ismét magyar szöglet. Reméljük, ez eredményesebb lesz mint az eddigiek.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>34'</TD><TD class=details>Juhász mutatott meg valamit a régi csatárerényekből, a 16-os bal sarkáról vállalkozott lövésre... hát nem sikerült valami fényesen. De egy újabb magyar helyzetecske.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>33'</TD><TD class=details>Hatalmas helyzet maradt ki! Rudolf meghúzta a jobboldalt, az alapvonalról középre gurított, az érkező Huszti azonban 16 méterről nem találta el a kaput.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>33'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti gyönyörű csellel indult meg, azonban a passza már nem sikerült ilyen jól.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Eddig makulátlan a magyar válogatott mérlege a mai ellenfél ellen: három találkozóból háromszor hagytuk el győztesen a pályát. Az eddigi meccsek:_ *Vb-selejtezők (1988/89):* _Észak-Írország-Magyarország 1-2 Magyarország-Észak-Írország 1-0_ *Felkészülési (2000):* _Észak-Írország-Magyarország 0-1_</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>29'</TD><TD class=details>Az első sárga lap, Vadóczot rúgta fel Lafferty.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>28'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti jól csavart középre, Taylor azonban kimozdult és fogta a labdát.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>28'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti szabadrúgásból ívelt a kapu elé, a védők kifejelték, szöglet következik.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>26'</TD><TD class=details>Két északír szabálytalanság egymás után, a spori most sem húz elő lapot.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>26'</TD><TD class=details>Torghelle kapott jó labdát Rudolftól, majd egy csellel két védőt vert át, lövése azonban elkerülte a kaput. Szép akció volt.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_A magyar szurkolók biztatják a csapatot, jól hallható a Ria-ria-Hungária..._</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>23'</TD><TD class=details>Lafferty csúnyán felrúgta Husztit, de nincs komoly baj...azonban lap sincsen.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>20'</TD><TD class=details>Babos húzott le egy északír beívelést, ez a próbálkozás sem volt veszélyes.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>19'</TD><TD class=details>Az eddig nagyon aktív Bodnár futott el a jobb oldalon, beadását azonban kifejelték a védők.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>15'</TD><TD class=details>Jobbára mezőnyjátékkal telik az idő, de a mieink egyáltalán nem játszanak alárendelt szerepet, sőt a legnagyobb helyzet is előttünk adódott.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>14'</TD><TD class=details>Nagy helyzet maradt ki. Torghelle kapott jó labdát a 16-oson belül, de kicsit kisodródva, jobb oldalról leadott lövése elcsorgott a jobb kapufa mellett.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>13'</TD><TD class=details>Bodnár indította nagyszerűen Gerát, aki még elérte a labdát az alapvonal előtt, de a beadás már nem sikerült a Fulham középpályásának.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Elkezdett havazni, a körülmények cseppet sem nevezhetők tehát ideálisnak._</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Erwin Koeman kihasználja az adódó lehetőséget, és pár kulcsjátékos távollétében új dolgokat próbál ki: behívta a keretbe az újonc Szalai Ádámot a Real Madrid Castlillából, és két csatárral küldi csatába a csapatot._</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>8'</TD><TD class=details>Huszti végezte el, rövid és veszélytelen volt.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>8'</TD><TD class=details>Szép labdakihozatal után Halmosi beadását fejelték ki szögletre a védők.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>7'</TD><TD class=details>Gillespie végezte el, a labda Babos kapuja mögé kanyaradott.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>6'</TD><TD class=details>Az első szöglet, a hazaiak végezhetik el.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time>3'</TD><TD class=details>Tóth Balázs a 16-os jobb sarkánál vállalkozott lövésre, de jócskán fölédurrantott.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=icons></TD><TD class=time></TD><TD class=details>_Zöld-fehérben játszanak az északírek, tiszta fehér mezben léptek pályára a mieink._</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=icons>



</TD><TD class=time>1'</TD><TD class=details>A hazaiak kezdték a mérkőzést.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lampard (2008 November 20)

Gratulálok a magyar válogatottnak. Most sajnálhatjuk csak, hogy nem volt egy kis szerencsénk Svédországban.


----------



## karl86 (2008 November 20)

Én is gratulálok a magyaroknak.


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

karl86 írta:


> Én is gratulálok a magyaroknak.


Nem mondod?El sem hiszem,hogy ezt az orrunkra kötöd.Szerintem imádod a focit


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

*Újabb korrupciós focibotrány *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 20 - Nyitra-Szlovákia
A központi rendőr-főkapitányság korrupció és kenőpénz elfogadása miatt öt futballbírót ös egy küldöttet vett őrizetbe. <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>


 



Az érintettek egy első osztályú és egy másodosztályú meccs végeredményét módosították, kenőpénz ellenében. 

A meccseket a Nyitrai Területi Futballszövetség rendezésében játszották le, idén májusban. Eszerint egy 24 éves nyitrai bíró 1000 koronát fogadott el, asszisztense szintén egy ezrest, egy hatvankét éves küldött szintén ezer koronát kapott zsebre, egy további, negyvenegy éves Vágsellye járásbeli férfi mint fő futballbíró 2,5 ezer koronát kapott csúszópénzként. Az ő asszisztense szintén kétezret rakott zsebre, és egy harminchárom éves nyitrai asszisztens kétezer koronát, ezer koronát és további 2,5 ezer koronát kapott, ennyivel fizették le. Mindannyian háromtól nyolc évig terjedő börtönbüntetést kaphatnak. A rendőrség lefizetés miatt eljárást indított három, Nyitra járásbeli klubfunkcionárius ellen is, ők fél évtől 3 évig terjedő börtönbüntetést kaphatnak. -para


----------



## Vica11 (2008 November 20)

Nem. a magyar foci nevetséges. Majd ha nem pénzért fociznak, akkor talán lesz valami, de addig nem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 20)

Vica11 írta:


> Nem. a magyar foci nevetséges. Majd ha nem pénzért fociznak, akkor talán lesz valami, de addig nem.


Melyik számra hajtassz, kedves szagértő?
Mi a véleményed a kajak kenuról, vagy a motorsportról, esteleg ajánlom a tegyünk fel egy képet topikot, vagy a szókígyót. Rengeteg lehetőség van még, oda is megírhatod a véleményedet, szaporíthatod a hsz- aid számát!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 20)

Ezért tart ott a focitok, ahol a miénk is, csak az a különbség, hogy nálatok kiderül


----------



## aniko45 (2008 November 20)

Éppen most ismétlik a magyar-ir meccset,egész jó!(Kár hogy Dzsudi keveset játszott!)Mi a véleményed hogy Cserna távozik Debrecenből?Én szerettem őt!


----------



## benjo1 (2008 November 21)

nem hiszem,hogy lesz még egy olyan csapat


----------



## afca (2008 November 21)

*Ötmeccses focistop Cahának, Adiaba három, Pinte egy bajnokin nem játszhat*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 20 - 
A Szlovák Futballszövetség fegyelmi bizottsága november 20-án a koraesti órákban foglalkozott a Corgoň Liga 16. fordulójában kiállított futballisták, így a Róbert Caha-Adiaba Bondoa alkotta DAC kettős fegyelmi vétségével. 


 Fogas Ferenc
Caha (jobbról) öt meccsen nem viselheti a DAC-mezt


A testület ezúttal is alaposan elmeszelte a csallóköziek két labdarúgóját. A rózsahegyiek elleni párharcon (DAC–Ružomberok 3:2) kiállított Cahát öt, Adiabát pedig három bajnoki meccsre tiltotta el a fegyelmi bizottság. Ugyanakkor fegyelmi eljárást kezdeményezett több klub, így a DAC (Corgoň Liga) és a DAC B (I. liga) bajnoki találkozóján tapasztalt sportszerűtlen szurkolói megnyilvánulások miatt. 
A DAC alelnöke, Antal Barnabás ellen is fegyelmi eljárás indult, a rózsahegyiek elleni bajnoki találkozón elhangzott, a szövetség illetékeseit bíráló kijelentéseiért. 
Nagy veszteséget jelent a DAC számára, hogy a negyedik sárgáját begyűjtött csapatkapitánya, Pinte Attila is kényszerpihenőre szorul a besztercebányaiak elleni szombati mérkőzésen. 

ái 

Nálunk folyamatosan ez van.Ahol tudnak ott szopatják a DAC-ot.Az Artmedia -Slovan meccsen bent futkározott egy néző.Arról bezzeg halgatnak.


----------



## afca (2008 November 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Ezért tart ott a focitok, ahol a miénk is, csak az a különbség, hogy nálatok kiderül


Most elléggé ráálltak az ilyen ügyekre.Hogy meddig fog tartani???


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 21)

aniko45 írta:


> Éppen most ismétlik a magyar-ir meccset,egész jó!(Kár hogy Dzsudi keveset játszott!)Mi a véleményed hogy Cserna távozik Debrecenből?Én szerettem őt!


Csernya egy jó srác, voltak bravúros védései, de hatalmas bakijai is. Háromszoros magyar bajnok , egyszeres kupagyőztes volt a Lokival, nem sok kapus mondhatja el ezt magáról. Már az ősszel el akart menni, de nem engedték el az utolsó pillanatban, mert Janikát elvitte a Hearts. Ettől egy kicsit frusztrált lett (már a családja is elköltözött Debrecenből, neki meg maradnia kellett), és nem túl szimpatikusan nyilatkozott a Duna tv-ben, pedig a Loki nélkül nem igazán lennének meg ezek az eredményei. De ettől függetlenül én személy szerint kedvelem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 21)

afca írta:


> *Ötmeccses focistop Cahának, Adiaba három, Pinte egy bajnokin nem játszhat*
> 
> 
> <!-- /#content-header -->ki találkozóján tapasztalt sportszerűtlen szurkolói megnyilvánulások miatt.
> ...




Miért csodálkozol ezen? Az egész ország ellenetek van. Már a Kárpát- medence , mint földrajzi név sem használható, pedig fletó szerint Szlovákiában tisztességes emberek élnek. Különben lehet, hogy igaza van, de a vezetők és a rendőrök nagy része [email protected]ázi tót.


----------



## tibymester (2008 November 21)

Saját szurkolói jelentették fel az MU-t

A Manchester United Supporters Trust (MUST) feljelentette az angol bajnok MU-t az angliai Fogyasztóvédelmi Hivatalnál a klub igazságtalan jegyáraira és jegyeladásaira hivatkozva. Alapvetően két pontban gyűjtötték össze problémáikat. 
Elsősorban azt kifogásolják, hogy a Unitednél nem lehet a bajnoki meccsekre bérleteket venni. 
Illetve, dehogynem lehet - ha a vevő hajlandó megvásárolni belépőit a kupameccsekre is! 
A trükk az egészben az, hogy a szezon elején azt még nem lehet tudni, hogy kivel, illetve hány meccset játszik a Manchester, a drukkerek tehát olyasvalamire vállalnak fizetési kötelezettséget, amire esetleg nem akarnak, illetve amiről még nem tudhatják, hogy akarják-e. 
A felháborodásra való tekintettel a klubvezetés még a szezon előtt változtatott a reguláin, és a Ligakupa (Carling Cup) küzdelmeit kivette a kötelezően megvásárolandó meccsek közül, ám az FA Kupa találkozóira való belépők megvásárlása nélkül továbbra sem lehet senki bérletes az Old Traffordon. 
A másik komoly kifogás a hihetetlenül magas manchesteri jegyárakat érte: az Old Traffordra még a legolcsóbb belépő is 10 ezer forintnál kezdődik (ez a kapuk mögé, a legmagasabban fekvő szektorokba szól, ahonnét például csak a pályát lehet látni, a meredeken lejtő tető miatt a lelátó jelentős részét már nem), a legdrágábbak pedig egészen csillagászati összegbe kerülnek. 
A drukkerek szeretnék, ha a Fogyasztóvédelmi Hivatal kötelezné a klubot a fenti eljárás megváltoztatására.

Ezaz igazi csapat-szurkoló kapcsolat.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 21)

Valamiből fizetni kell a sztárgázsikat, meg azért nem a magyar ligakupa színvonalú meccseket nézhetnek, és a fizetésük sem annyi, mint a miénk.


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)

Magyar ligakupa

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Bőcs</TH><TD class=score>1 - 5</TD><TH class="left tname">Vasas</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=score rowSpan=2>0 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr">5'

Dobric</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">20'

Toth B.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>1 - 3</TD><TD class="summary fr">47'

Mundi</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">54'

Mundi</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">69'

Piller</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">83'

Irhas </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Ferencváros</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Baktalórántháza</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">

Brettschneider </TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">49'

Baranyai </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">76'

Fulop </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)

Besztercebánya -DAC Dunaszerdahely
a
aa








​ 
0-0​


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)

*Jótékonysági mérkőzés*

*



 Budapest Honvéd FC - FK DAC 1904 



*
*2008.11.25.: A Budapest Honvéd FC meghívására csapatunk jótékonysági mérkőzést játszik a Bozsik-stadionban. A szervező fél a teljes bevételt felajánlotta a DAC-Slovan bajnokin brutális rendőri támadás során megsérült Lengyel Krisztián és a többi áldozat megsegítésére.*​ 

<!--mstheme--><TABLE style="mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Időpont:*

<!--mstheme-->

</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->25.11.2008 ( kedd), 18.00 h

<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme-->​</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->-<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme-->​</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Budapest - Bozsik stadion, ??? ./néző

<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme-->​</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt" align=left><!--mstheme-->Török Károly<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*DAC: *

<!--mstheme-->

</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt" align=left><!--mstheme-->-<!--mstheme-->​​

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Edző:*

<!--mstheme-->

</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Werner Lorant<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Honvéd**:*

<!--mstheme-->

</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->-<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Edző: *
<!--mstheme-->​
</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Pölöskei Gábor<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->​ 
Micsoda álom...
Micsoda mámor...
Mikor a csapatom a stadionba látom...
Neked az érzés ...
Nekem az élet...
Gyere és megmutatom ...
Mi az ami éltel...
Mindenki itt van...
Mindenki tapsol...
Mindneki Dé á cénak szurkol !
<!--mstheme-->


----------



## LACKA0670 (2008 November 22)

*asd*

asd


----------



## LACKA0670 (2008 November 22)

asd


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)

LACKA0670 írta:


> asd


Kisköcsög értelmes dologra anyukád nem tanitott meg???Húzzál vissza a homokozóba a pöcsöddel játszani.


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)

Besztercebánya - DAC 0:0 -- Edzői nyilatkozatok.






*Mestermérleg:* 

*Anton Jánoš (Besztercebánya):* Az egész mérkőzés során jobbak voltunk, csak nem tudtunk egy arpó gólocskát sem begyötörni a kapuba. Azt nem óhajtom kommentálni, hogy miért nem. Lőttünk két kapufát, s voltak olyan gyanús esetek, amikor a játékvezető döntött, hogy miként ítél. Három játékosunk hiányzott az alapfelállításból, akiket a tartalékcsapat játékosai helyettesítettek, méghozzá nagyon jól. Lehetséges, hogy éppen ez a megoldás jelenti a Dukla jövőjét.“
*Werner Lorant (DAC):* "A nehéz, csúszós talajon alig lehetett játszani. Ilyen körülmények között elégedett vagyok az egy ponttal, hiszen a körülmények miatt képtelenség volt kombinálni. Sokat kellett futnunk, de végül csak kiharcoltuk az egy pontot. Tudom, hogy ez a havas, fagyos pálya szokatlan az afrikai játékosaim számára, de alkalmazkodniuk kellett és kell ehhez, hiszen profik“.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 22)

Honnan tudod, hogy kis köcsög, lehet, hogy ilyen:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 22)

Legközelebb feltehetik a síléceket is 
Hány forduló van még nálatok?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 22)

A Besztercebányának magyar edzője van?
Antal János?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 22)

Végre Dzsudzsi megint betalált valamint adott egy gólpasszt:
1964. november 1.: ekkor verte meg utoljára a Heracles a PSV Eindhovent, azóta vereség vereség hátán. A tabella 11. helyén álló vendégek most sem számíthattak kegyelemre, főleg, hogy Huub Stevens, a PSV mestere végre áttért egy jóval támadóbb felfogású, 4-3-3-as felállásra az eddigi óvatosabb taktikáról. 
A hazaiak mindössze 15 perc türelmet kértek szurkolóiktól, ennyi idő elég volt az első gól megszerzéséhez � Rodriguez egy távoli bombával köszönt be. Az eindhoveni henger ezt követően indult be, sorrendben először Afellay, majd a Stevens edzővel egy héttel ezelőtt a port összerúgó Lazovic is betalált, nem mellékesen Dzsudzsák mesteri passzából. Az utolsó hazai gólt pedig honfitársunk jegyezte egy mintaszerű akció végén: a válogatott játékos 9 méterről ágyúzott a kapu közepébe.


----------



## Etlergyerek (2008 November 23)

*-*

Remélem lesz


----------



## chris_sid1 (2008 November 23)

nem lesz ma véletlen valami jónak ígérkező meccs?


----------



## chris_sid1 (2008 November 23)

afca írta:


> Kisköcsög értelmes dologra anyukád nem tanitott meg???Húzzál vissza a homokozóba a pöcsöddel játszani.



És téged nem tanítottak meg szépen beszélni? ^^ Oké, hogy idegesít, de ez akkor sem kéne...


----------



## afca (2008 November 23)

chris_sid1 írta:


> És téged nem tanítottak meg szépen beszélni? ^^ Oké, hogy idegesít, de ez akkor sem kéne...


Csak nem te akarsz kioktatni??Esetleg a barátod??


----------



## afca (2008 November 23)

pisti72 írta:


> A Besztercebányának magyar edzője van?
> Antal János?


Nem tudok róla,hogy magyar lenne Anton Jánoš.Még 1 forduló van hátra.Jön a Dubnica,,Máriatölgyes,,.Ez is zárt kapus meccs lessz.


----------



## afca (2008 November 23)

*A besztercebányai szervezőket dícsérte a DAC-fanklub*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 23 
Kása Nándor, a DAC-fanklub elnöke közölte, elégedettek voltak a hazai szervezők és biztonsági egységek munkájával a szombati DAC-Dukla mérkőzés előtt, közben és után is.



 A pályán belül és a lelátón is megfelelő volt a "koreográfia"...
Foto: SITA


Elmondása szerint kedves gesztus volt tőlük a vendégcsapat két julilálójának felköszöntése is (Werner Lorant edző 60., segédje, Radványi Miklós pedig 40. születésnapját ünnepelte). 
"A rendőrség azt tette, ami a dolga, ugyanúgy a közönség soraiból sem tapasztaltunk magyarellenes gesztusokat. - állapította meg Kása, majd hozzátette, "ha a figyelem középpontjában a futbal van, és nem más, akkor mi is nagyobb biztonságban érezzük magunkat a stadionban." MIntegy 400 DAC-szurkoló kísérte el kedvenceit Besztercebányára. 
SITA/para


----------



## afca (2008 November 23)

Besztercebánya ellen idegenben.
http://picasaweb.google.com/atosds/BesztercebNyaDAC#5271627705628957298


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 23)

chris_sid1 írta:


> nem lesz ma véletlen valami jónak ígérkező meccs?


Nálatok is nyomnak európai focit? Ottawában élsz egyáltalán, vagy csak kamu a lokációd?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 23)

afca írta:


> Csak nem te akarsz kioktatni??Esetleg a barátod??



Végre már egy kis szájkarate a mi topikunkban is :-D


----------



## afca (2008 November 24)

Dzsudzsák újra lendületben.

Eindhoven – A szezon eleje Dzsudzsáknak és a PSV-nek gyengébben sikerült, de most már a csapat és Balázs is egyre jobb formában van.
Tarthatatlan volt a holland címvédő PSV Eindhoven Heracles Almelo elleni bajnokiján Dzsudzsák Balázs (21). A magyar válogatott labdarúgó 63 perc alatt – kisebb combsérülése miatt cserélte le edzője, Huub Stevens (54) – góllal és gólpasszal járult együttese 4-0-s győzelméhez.





A magyar labdarúgó már érzi, hogy az eindhoveni együttes edzője is bízik benne




– Végre kezdünk magunkra találni. Két hete nem nyertünk meccset, saját teljesítményem mellett a győzelem is nagy örömet szerzett – sóhajtott Dzsudzsák, aki bízik benne, jó formájával állandósítani tudja helyét a kezdő tizenegyben.




Fotó: AFP
Szófukar. Stevens-edző keveset beszél focistáival


Stevens a tavasszal remeklő magyart az őszi 12 meccsen csak 9-szer küldte pályára, háromszor csereként, s kétszer idő előtt hívta le. A tréner eleinte a rutinosabb focistákban bízott, az elmúlt egy hónapban Balázs is rendszeresen lehetőséget kapott.

– Stevensnél az edzéseken is száz százalékot kell nyújtani. Keveset kommunikál a focistákkal, a véleményét magában tartja, de abból, hogy egyre többet játszom, érzem, bízik bennem. Amikor pályára lépek, úgy focizom, hogy rajtam ne múljon semmi, és ezt már a helyi lapok is egyre jobb osztályzatokkal honorálják – büszkélkedett Dzsudzsák. A bajnoki cím után a mostani 5. hely csalódás.

– A vezetők után a szurkolók is „elbeszélgettek” velünk néhány napja, nem engedték ki a buszunkat az edzőközpontból, amíg pár játékosnak nem mondhatták el, mennyire elkeseredettek. Utána összeültünk és tisztáztuk, hogy a PSV mezéhez az eddigi teljesítmény méltatlan. Nem felejtettünk el focizni, ezt ez a siker is mutatja – mondta a középpályás, hozzátéve, az Atlético Madrid elleni Bajnokok Ligája-meccsen is a kezdőcsapatba szeretne kerülni, először az idei BL-meccseken.

V. Z.

Édes istenem egy Heracles Almelo volt az ellenfél.....Ez a PSV nagyon gyenge.A gerince otthagyta a csapatot.5-7 helyre jó lesz ha befutnak.Nehéz meccsük lessz még elég:Atletico Madrid, Heerenveen, Groningen, Liverpool, Feyenoord és Twente.Lehet mutatni.....
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 25)

*Budapest, november 25.* Ötvenöt éve győzte le csapatunk 6:3-ra Angliát.




​ 

1953. november 25-én játszották az elmúlt évszázad mérkőzését, a 6:3-as magyar győzelemmel végződött londoni Anglia - Magyarország találkozót. Az MLSZ a mérkőzés - és az Aranycsapat - tiszteletére 1993-ban november 25-ét a Magyar Labdarúgás Napjává nyilvánította.
A Sebes Gusztáv által vezetett magyar válogatott londoni győzelmével történelmet írt, Anglia kilencvenéves (!) hazai veretlenségének vetett véget. A mérkőzésen talán a kor két legjobb együttese mérte össze tudását, az angol válogatott még sohasem szenvedett vereséget hazai földön, a magyar csapat ugyanakkor megnyerte az 1948 és 1953 között játszott Európa Kupa küzdelmeit, valamint az 1952-es olimpiát is.
A találkozóval kapcsolatban rengetegen nyilatkoztak, és különböző vélemények láttak napvilágot az újságokban. Sokan emelték ki Hidegkuti Nándor szerepét, aki visszavont középcsatárként megbontotta az angolok védelmét, sokan méltatták a magyarok egyéni képességeit, és mindenki egyetértett abban, hogy valami végleg megváltozott a világ futballjában ezen a napon, amikor a kombinatívan és szellemesen játszó magyar válogatott otthonában futballozta le a pályáról a játék első mestereinek számító angolokat.
A legendás csapat tagjai közül már csak Grosics Gyula és Buzánszky Jenő van közöttünk...

*Anglia-Magyarország 3:6 (2:4)*
Wembley-stadion, 105 000 néző
*Vezette*: Leo Horn (J. Bronkhorst, K Schipper) - hollandok

*Anglia:* Gil Merrick - Alfred Ramsey, Harry Johnston, William Eckersley - Robert Wright, James Dickinson - Stanley Matthews, Ernie Taylor, Stanley Mortensen, Jackey Sewell, George Robb. Szövetségi kapitány: Walter Winterbottom.
*Magyarország:* Grosics Gyula (Gellér Sándor, 78. percben) - Buzánszky Jenő, Lóránt Gyula, Lantos Mihály - Bozsik József, Zakariás József - Budai II László, Kocsis Sándor, Hidegkuti Nándor, Puskás Ferenc, Czibor Zoltán. Szövetségi kapitány: Sebes Gusztáv.

*Gólszerző:* Hidegkuti az 1., Sewell a 14., Hidegkuti a 22., Puskás a 25., Puskás a 29., Mortensen a 38., Bozsik az 50., Hidegkuti az 53., Ramsey (11-esből) az 57. percben.


----------



## afca (2008 November 25)




----------



## afca (2008 November 25)

Szűcsi, a Lúzer FC.

SZŰCSI – Magyarország leggyengébb csapata –2 ponttal sereghajtó a Heves megyei másodosztályban.





A Blikk megkereste, majd a Gyöngyössolymos ellen 3-0-ra elveszített meccsen megtekintette hazánk leggyengébb focicsapatát. A hevesi, 1200 lakosú falu, Szűcsi focistái 17 forduló után mínusz két ponttal a megyei másodosztály sereghajtói. A cudar ősz hét alapember távozásával és a Rózsaszentmárton elleni döntetlennel kezdődött. 

Ezután a gárda háromszor csak kilenc emberrel tudott kiállni, ezért három pontot levontak tőle, a gólkülönbsége pedig 11-94.
A mátrai faluba érve kisebb meglepetés éri az embert, ugyanis a helységnévtáblán Szűcsi helyett Szücsi áll. Berta István (51) polgármester egyelőre nem a táblát akarja javítani, sokkal inkább a csapatot.





Eligazítás. Palásti Krisztián játékosedző (középen) és a szűcsi labdarúgók a meccs előtt még hittek a Gyöngyössolymos elleni pontszerzésben




– Az évi 1,2 millió forintos költségvetésből nem várunk csodát, de tisztában vagyunk vele, hogy az együttest muszáj megerősítenünk – árulta el a politikus . 

– A télen több játékost szeretnénk igazolni a környékről, bízom benne, hogy sikerrel járunk. Igaz, fizetni nem tudunk, legfeljebb azt ígérhetjük a kiszemelteknek, hogy álljuk a benzinköltségüket. A polgármester azért büszkélkedett is kicsit: felszereltette a világítást a pálya mellé, hogy a focisták télen, munka és sötétedés után is tréningezhessenek. Palásti Krisztián (31) játékosedző szeretné, ha a tavasszal nemcsak a hőmérséklet, de a szűcsiek pontszáma is a nulla fölé emelkedne.

– Nem voltunk egységesek az ősszel, ám hiszem, a téli erősítések után sokkal jobbak leszünk – mondta Palásti Krisztián, aki a Gyöngyössolymos elleni bajnoki meccsen csereként pályára lépett. A keret tagjai a helyzet ellenére a szabadidejüket feláldozva ingyen és bérmentve futballoznak.





Lelkesek. Mátyásházi Dénes (elöl) és társai ingyen futballoznak a szűcsi csapatban




– A vereségek dacára voltak kifejezetten jó találkozóim, igazából csak egyszer szégyelltem magam. Akkor védés helyett nekifutottam a kapufának, megsérültem és sajnos le kellett cserélni – árulta el Szabó Balázs(20), a gárda fiatal kapusa. 


*Kitartanak a törzsszurkolók*





A mínusz két pont, a borzalmas gólkülönbség és az utolsó helyezés ellenére a drukkerek kitartanak a csapat mellett. Egyikük, Balla Zoltán (41, középen) még az idegenbeli összecsapásokra is elkíséri a kedvenceket.

– Itt voltam igazolt focista, bánt, hogy most ilyen helyzetben vagyunk – fogalmazott Balla. – Azonban a rossz eredmények miatt sem maradok otthon, ha tudok, idegenben is szurkolok.



Blikk.


----------



## afca (2008 November 25)

Lengyel Krisztián végzi el a kezdőrúgást?
Ma este Honvéd-DAC

Ma este (18.00) jótekonysági mérkőzést játszanak a Bozsik-stadionban: a Budapest Honvéd a DAC-ot fogadja, a befolyt összeget a dunaszerdahelyi rendőrattak sérültjeinek, köztük Lengyel Krisztiánnak a megsegítésére fordítják.

„Sok a meccs, fáradtak a játékosok, de ilyen mérkőzésen mindenki szívesen részt vesz. Úgy próbálunk segíteni, ahogy tudunk, igyekszünk szolidaritást vállalni a megvert szurkolókkal“ – mondta Radványi Miklós, a DAC másodedzője, aki a múlt héten Werner Loranttal, Antal Barnabással, Leo Kweukéval és a fan clubot képviselő Kása Nándorral otthonában látogatta meg a lábadozó Krisztiánt. „Először kicsit meg volt illetődve, amikor meglátott minket, de aztán felszabadult, és nagyon jól elbeszélgettünk. Látszott rajta, hogy örül a látogatásunknak.“

Krisztián akkor elmondta, szeretne elmenni a kipsesti mérkőzésre, s ez a vágya teljesült. „Négy busz és sok személyautó indul Budapestre, Krisztiánt is visszük magunkkal. Szeretnénk, ha ő végezné el a kezdőrúgást“ – tudtuk meg Kása Nándortól, a fan club elnökétől.

A DAC komolyan veszi a mérkőzést, minden játékos elutazik Budapestre. „A legerősebb összeallításunkban szeretnénk kezdeni, még ha egy ilyen meccsen nem is az eredmény a fontos – hangsúlyozta Radványi. – A következő bajnokinkon Regedei Csaba nem játszhat, így arra is kihasználjuk az alkalmat, hogy kipróbáljunk pár alternatívát.“
_(bt, Új Szó, 2008. november 25.)_
_



_

<!--mstheme-->


----------



## afca (2008 November 25)

*Budapest Honvéd - DAC Dunaszerdahely (1-1)*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 25 - 19:54 
A DAC csapata Budapesten barátságos, jótékonysági mérkőzést játszott a Budapest Honvéd csapatával. 


 A Budapest Honvéd november 10-én jelentette be, hogy jótékonysági mérkőzést játszik a DAC-cal
-net


A magyar szurkolókkal szembeni rendőri fellépés miatt politikai vihart is kavart, dunaszerdahelyi találkozó - amelyre mintegy ezer magyarországi drukker utazott el - a 15. percben félbeszakadt, és negyedóráig állt a játék, amikor a rendőrök behatoltak a magyar drukkerek szektorába. Az eset kapcsán többen megsérültek. A mérkőzés után Magyarországon több helyszínen tüntetésekre került sor, a budapesti szlovák nagykövetség előtt elégették a szomszédos ország zászlaját. A magyar kormány azonnali, minden részletre kiterjedő vizsgálatot kért az illetékes szlovák hatóságoktól a rendőri fellépés jogszerűségéről. 
A Budapest Honvéd és a DAC 1-1-es döntetlen játszott a Bozsik Stadionban azon a jótékonysági labdarúgó-mérkőzésen, melynek bevételét a vendégcsapat november elsejei, Slovan elleni szlovák bajnoki összecsapásán megsérült szurkolók javára ajánlották fel. 
A meccs kezdőrúgását az a Lengyel Krisztián végezte el, aki az ominózus találkozón kitört botrány során olyan súlyos sérülést szenvedett, hogy újra kellett éleszteni, majd helikopterrel szállították kórházba. Az egyik fülére megsüketült, jelenleg csigolyaműtét előtt áll. 
A budapesti mérkőzésre 1500 szurkoló - nagyjából a fele dunaszerdahelyi - váltott jegyet, mind a kispesti, mind a dunaszerdahelyi fanatikusok előtti kerítés magyar zászlókkal volt feldíszítve, a hazai szurkolók pedig egy "Ne bántsd a magyart" feliratú drapériát is kifeszítettek. A kilencven perc során a drukkerek többnyire Magyarországot és egymás csapatát éltető rigmusokat énekeltek, ritkábban pedig Szlovákiát gyalázó kórusok is hallatszottak. 
A gólokat Amadou (3. p. DAC) és Hercegfalvi (27. p. 11-esből, Bp. Honvéd) rúgták. 
MTI 

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport


----------



## aniko45 (2008 November 25)

Afca voltál ezen a meccsen?


----------



## afca (2008 November 26)

aniko45 írta:


> Afca voltál ezen a meccsen?


Sajnos nem.Hétköznap nehéz meccsre eljutnom.Reggel 6-kor kezdek este6-ig.


----------



## afca (2008 November 26)

*BL: Négy csoportban már egy hely sem kiadó az utolsó forduló előtt.*


BL, csoportkör, 5. forduló: 
*E csoport:* 
Aalborg BK (dán)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 2-1 (0-0),.gól: Caca (73.), Caldwell (87. - öngól), illetve Robson (53.) 
Villarreal (spanyol)-Manchester United (angol) 0-0, kiállítva: Capdevila (82., Villarreal) 
_A csoport állása: _1. Manchester United 9 pont (7-1) - már továbbjutott, 2. Villarreal 9 (9-5) - már továbbjutott, 3. Aalborg BK 5, 4. Celtic Glasgow 2 
*F csoport:* 
Bayern München (német)-Steaua Bucuresti (román) 3-0 (0-0), g: Klose (57., 71.), Toni (61.) 
Fiorentina (olasz)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 1-2 (1-2), g: Gilardino (45.), illetve Makoun (15.), Benzema (27.) 
_A csoport állása:_ 1. Bayern München 11 pont (9-2) - már továbbjutott, 2. Olympique Lyon 11 (12-7) - már továbbjutott, 3. Fiorentina 3, 4. Steaua Bucuresti 1 
*G csoport:* 
Fenerbahce (török)-FC Porto (portugál) 1-2 (0-2) , g: Kazim Kazim (63.), illetve Lisandro (18., 28.) 
Arsenal (angol)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 1-0 (0-0), g: Bendtner (87.), kiállítva: Alijev (89., Dinamo Kijev) 
_A csoport állása:_ 1. Arsenal 11 pont - már továbbjutott, 2. FC Porto 9 - már továbbjutott, 3. Dinamo Kijev 5, 4. Fenerbahce 2 
*H csoport:* 
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 0-1 (0-1), g: Raúl (7.) 
Zenit (orosz)-Juventus (olasz) 0-0 
_A csoport állása:_ 1. Juventus 11 pont - már továbbjutott, 2. Real Madrid 9 - már továbbjutott, 3. Zenit 5, 4. BATE Boriszov 2 
MTI/para 

<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 26)

Dzsudzsákék utolsó esélye.
MADRID – Dzsudzsák Balázs ma először lehet kezdő a PSV együttesében a Bajnokok Ligájában.


Létfontosságú mérkőzések előtt áll a labdarúgó-Bajnokok Ligájában a PSV Eindhoven. Dzsudzsák Balázs (23) együttese csak a negyedik a D csoportban. Matematikai esélye még van a 16 közé jutásra, de valószínűbb, hogy a kvartett harmadik helye és az UEFA-kupa elérése lehet reális célja a holland bajnoknak. Ehhez a lehető legtöbb pontot kell szerezniük Dzsudzsákéknak ma az Atlético Madrid, illetve két hét múlva a Liverpool ellen, hog y az Olympique Marseille elé kerülhessenek.





Csúcsformában. Dzsudzsák Balázs a szombati bajnokin gólt lőtt és gólpasszt adott, reméli, ma is jól megy neki a játék




– Most már nincs sok választási lehetőségünk, pontot, pontokat kell szereznünk, hogy tovább harcolhassunk az európai kupaporondon. Ha úgy futballozunk, ahogy a hét végi bajnokin a Heracles ellen, nem vagyunk esélytelenek Madridban sem. Kijöhetne már a lépés egyszer a BL-ben is – sóhajtott Dzsudzsák. – Úgy gondolom, már nem célravezető, hogy visszaálljunk a kapunk elé. Azokat az eredményeket, amiket javarészt védekező típusú játékosokkal eddig elértünk, támadókkal is hoztuk volna. Akkor miért ne rohamozzunk inkább?

Ma Madridban zárt kapus meccs vár a PSV-re, az Atléticónak tehát nélkülöznie kell fanatikus szurkolótáborát.

– Furcsa lesz ilyen körülmények között futballozni, de azt hiszem, ez ezúttal bennünket fog segíteni – bizakodott a középpályás, aki a két klub szeptemberi meccsét (Eindhovenben nyert 3-0-ra az Atlético) a kispadról nézte végig. Ezúttal azonban a magyar futballista bízik benne, a kezdőcsapatban kap helyet. A BL idei sorozatában ugyanis csak csereként játszhatott eddig.

– Az elmúlt egy hónapban több lehetőséget kaptam Huub Stevens edzőtől, mint korábban – árulta el Dzsudzsák. 

– Érzem, bízik bennem, amit a teljesítményemmel tudok meghálálni neki. A Heracles elleni meccsen is azért cserélt le, mert kisebb sérüléssel küszködtem, és nem akart kockáztatni. Remélem, azért, mert Madridban is a kezdők között számol velem. A BL tegnapi mérkőzései lapzártánk után értek véget.

V. Z.


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

*A 80 éves Sándor Károly köszöntése *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A hetvenötszörös válogatott labdarúgó, a legendás Aranycsapat tagja 1928. november 26-án született. A „Csikarként“ ismert egykori sportolót szerdán az MLSZ székházában köszöntötték. 


 



A remek hangulatú, ünnepi összejövetelen ott volt dr. Szepesi György, az MLSZ tiszteletbeli elnöke, a korábbi játékostársak közül Buzánszky Jenő, Grosics Gyula, Rudas Ferenc, Gyetvai László, Albert Flórián, Göröcs János, Mészöly Kálmán, dr. Fenyvesi Máté és mások. 
Sándor Károly a Móravárosi Kinizsiben kezdett futballozni 1945-ben, majd két évvel később az MTK tagja lett. A klubot sosem hagyta el, 17 esztendőt töltött az időközben Textiles, Bp. Bástya, Bp. Vörös Lobogó nevet is viselő egyesületben. Háromszor volt bajnok a kék-fehérekkel (1951, 1953 és 1957/58), 379 mérkőzést játszott a csapat tagjaként -- ez azóta is klubrekord --, s 182 gólt szerzett, ezzel Hidegkuti Nándor után ő az MTK második legeredményesebb futballistája. 1952-ben Magyar Népköztársasági Kupát nyert, 1955-ben és 1963-ban Közép-Európai Kupát, 1964-ben pedig KEK-döntőt játszott (az MTK megismételt mérkőzésen maradt alul a portugál Sportinggal szemben). 
A válogatottban 1949 és 1964 között 75 alkalommal lépett pályára és 27 gólt szerzett. Az ötvenes évek elején többnyire tartalék volt, de 1957-től ő lett a válogatott csapatkapitánya, Puskás Ferenctől örökölte a karszalagot. Részt vett a 1958-as svédországi és 1962-es chilei világbajnokságon - utóbbin a legjobb nyolc között esett ki a magyar válogatott a későbbi döntős Csehszlovákia ellen, így az ötödik helyen végzett a nemzeti tizenegy. Pályafutása utolsó évében Sándor Károly még részt vett az akkor Európai Nemzetek Kupájának nevezett Eb-selejtezőkön, de a spanyolországi négyesdöntőn már nem lépett pályára. 1964-ben játszott az Európa-válogatottban is. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

Kispest Honvéd-DAC csoportkép


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 27)

Nem sikerült nekik. Azt ovastam Dzsudzsi átlagos volt.

Nem is írtad mit játszott a hétvégén az Ajax?


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem sikerült nekik. Azt ovastam Dzsudzsi átlagos volt.
> 
> Nem is írtad mit játszott a hétvégén az Ajax?


 
Ezt szándékos provokációnak veszem:mrgreen:.AZ Alkmaar-Ajax 2-0.Jobb volt az Alkmaar.Hogy ma mi lesz Hamburgban????


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

*Futballbotrány és korrupció, kilenc személy ellen indult eljárás *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 7 -
A rendőrség kilenc személy ellen indított eljárást, korrupció és lefizetés miatt. 


 
arch. 


Egy nyugat-szlovákiai kisebb klub tisztségviselői idén tavasszal több bírót és küldöttet fizettek le, hogy befolyásolják a meccsek végeredményét. Ezt Ján Packa országos rendőrfőkapitány jelentette be a sajtónak. 
Az illetők egy Tapolcsány járásbeli klub képviselői, amely a negyedik nyugati ligában játszik. Lefizetéssel és korrupcióval vádolják őket. További személyeket pedig -akik a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség képviselői (két vezető bíró, két asszisztens és két technikai küldött) csúszópénz elfogadásával vádolnak. Mint azt Packa közölte, a vádlottak a szövetség tisztviselőinek előre megegyezett 25 ezer koronát adtak, hogy befolyásolják a IV. nyugati liga 17. fordulójának egyik meccsét. 
Ugyanezek a személyek szintén ugyanezt tették idén májusban, amikor a IV. liga huszonharmadik fordulójában már 30 ezer koronával fizették le a bírókat és az asszisztenseket a meccsek végeredménye érdekében. 
A lefizetők hat hónaptól három évig terjedő börtönt kaphatnak, a lefizetettek pedig háromtól nyolc évig terjedő börtönt -mondta az orsázgos főkapitány. 
A Sport szaklap szerint Ludanice község klubjáról van szó. Az országos rendőrfőkapitány szerint a korrupcióellenes hivatal munkatársai fél évig nyomoztak és sikerült bizonyítékokat szerezni a korrupcióról. 
- Már régóta voltak olyan értesüléseink, hogy néhány funkcionárius az érintett klubból befolyásolta minimum két meccs végeredményét. A kenőpénzt nem a stadion helyiségeiben adták át, hanem a csarnokon, pályán kívül. Úgy tudjuk, a kenőpénzen a lefizetettek egyenlő arányban osztoztak- taglalta a részleteket Ján Packa. Mint azt a sajtótájékoztatón elmondták, a rendőrség futballkörökből kapta az információkat, de ők, mármint a rendőrség csak akkor rukkolnak ki ilyesmivel, ha elegendő bizonyíték van, továbbá még érvényes az ártatlanság vélelme, ezért a teljes neveket nem közlik. Azokat csak akkor lehet, ha bírósági döntés születik. 
SITA, -para


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

*DAC-gyász: Reisz Árpád az égi focipályára költözött*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 27 - 16:43 
Hosszan tartó súlyos betegség után csütörtökön, november 27-én a reggeli órákban ötvenkilenc éves korában elhunyt Reisz Árpád, a dunaszerdahelyi DAC futballklub egykori csapatvezetője, aki a sárga-kékek felemelkedésének és szárnyalásának időszakában vállalt kulcsszerepet a szervező-irányító munkából. 


 képarchívum
Reisz Árpád fénykorában


Visszavonulását követően az egykori ászokat felvonultató DAC-öregfiúk hazai és nemzetközi fellépéseit menedzselte, a lelátóról buzdította a sárga-kék színek képviselőit. Olykor lélegzetünket visszafojtva hallgattuk a kulisszák mögött sztorijait, azokat az anekdotákat, melyek a legsikeresebb időszak eseményeit tálalták Reisz Árpádot jellemző finom humorral átszőve.Távozásával a DAC történetének egy közismert és közkedvelt személyiségével lettünk szegényebbek, aki ezentúl Medgyes Jóskáékat erősíti az égi focipályákon. A végső búcsúra november 28-án (pénteken) 11.30 órakor dunaszerdahelyi zsidó temetőben kerül sor. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 27)

afca írta:


> Ezt szándékos provokációnak veszem:mrgreen:.AZ Alkmaar-Ajax 2-0.Jobb volt az Alkmaar.Hogy ma mi lesz Hamburgban????



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Mi lenne , lefocizzátok őket!


----------



## awwwwa (2008 November 28)

Szeretek focizni, csak nem tudok.


----------



## afca (2008 November 28)

pisti72 írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Mi lenne , lefocizzátok őket!


Hamburg-Ajax 0-1

Lefociztuk őket:mrgreen::mrgreen:A jóisten szóllt belőled.:777::222:Ilyen gól minden 100 évben van http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Hamburg-Ajax_UEFA_20081127


----------



## afca (2008 November 28)

Nyomorgott a Fradi-hős





Dékány akkor is az FTC mellett maradt, amikor a politika szétszedte a klubot


BUDAPEST — Elhunyt egy nagy focista, és a gyász fájdalmát mélyíti, ahogyan itt kellett hagynia bennünket. Dr. Dékány Ferenc (†79) – az ötvenes évekbeli Ferencváros politikai elnyomás miatt válságos időszakát élő csapatának legendája – magára hagyatottan, nyomorban hunyta le örökre a szemét. Vasárnap halt meg, és ha egy rokon nem hívja fel a szerkesztőségünket, talán sosem tudjuk meg, hogyan távozott. Dékány, a Pofi, ahogy mindenki becézte, soha nem hagyta el az FTC-t. Lakat Károllyal híres fedezetpárt alkotott. 

– A bemutatkozásomkor,1949-ben az FTC játékosa volt Budai, Kocsis és Czibor is a későbbi Aranycsapatból, de 50-ben szétszedték a csapatot – mondta Dékány a 75. születésnapján. – Nem hagyhattam el azt a helyet, ahol annyi szeretetet kaptam. 

A 258 bajnokin pályára lépő legenda nem lehetett bajnok, csak ezüst- és bronzérmeknek örülhetett, és Bozsikék mellett csupán B válogatott volt. Később, 73-76 között ő irányította az FTC futballszakosztályát. Az 1994-es nyugdíjba menetele után aztán egyre kevesebben nyitottak ajtót az egyedül élő focilegendára. Pszichiátrián kezelték, elszegényedett. 




Dékánynak hiába kértek, nem kaptak segítséget a zöld-fehér klubtól a rokonai


– A Fradi volt az élete. Nemmertük neki elmondani, hogy a klubból választ sem kaptunk, amikor segítséget kértünk az elhelyezéséhez – mesélte lapunknak Dékány távoli rokona. – Azt kérte, az FTC-pályán szórjuk szét a hamvait. Ha nem engedik, akkor is megteszem. 

Rieb Györgyöt (53), a Fradi elnökét megrázta a hír. – Hozzám nem jutott el a segélykérés – mondta Rieb. – Ha tudok róla, segítettünk volna. Lesújtott, amit hallottam. Berki Krisztián (28), az FTC sportigazgatója közölte: megoldják, hogy a szurkolók búcsút vehessenek a legendától, s ha a szabályok engedik, végakarata is teljesülhet. 

Utánanéztünk, s a hamvakat szétszórhatják a Fradi-pályán: a temetkezési törvény a terület tulajdonosának engedélyétől teszi ezt függővé, ha gondoskodnak a hamvak talajba történő bemosódásáról. Dékány tehát békében nyugodhat.

Blikk-összeállítás
<!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 November 28)

*DAC–Dubnica: jöhetnek a szurkolók, feloldották a drukkerstopot*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 27 - 22:47 
A Szlovák Futballszövetség fegyelmi bizottsága november 27-én megtartott maratoni ülésén foglalkozott a DAC-vezetés beadványával, melyben a dunaszerdahelyiek klubvezetése kérte a drukerstop feloldását. 


 



A testület miután meghallgatta a sárga-kékek vezetése által az esetleges újabb kihágások megakadályozására foganatosított intézkedések tervezetét, a garanciákat, feltételesen feloldotta a drukerstopot. Ennek értelmében már a szombati DAC–Dubnica (13.00) bajnoki mérkőzésen benépesülhetnek a dunaszerdahelyi stadion lelátói. A futballszövetség illetékesei a feltételes kapunyitást egyébként hét hónapos próbaidővel nyomatékosították. 
A DAC-ot 50 ezer, a klub alelnökét, Antal Barnabást 10 ezer koronás pénzbírsággal sújtották, a rózsahegyi (zártkapus) bajnoki meccsen történt kihágásokért, fegyelmezetlen viselkedéséért. A szövetségi döntés értelmében a DAC-stadion műsorközlője, Bíró Tamás két hónapig nem közreműködhet moderátorként a bajnoki találkozókon. 

ái 

Énnekem meg szombat vasárnap dolgoznom kell.Hogy az ég szakadjon rájuk.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 November 28)

Afca!Örülök az Ajax sikerének!
Remélem Dzsudzsák fontos szerepet játszik csapatában az elkövetkező időben!


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Vasas</TH><TD class=score>7 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">VAC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>29.11.2008 11:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[ var g2utime = 1227952800;// ]]></SCRIPT>


<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1st Half</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">8'

Sowunmi 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>3 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">14'

Toth B. 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">30'

Varga
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">39'

Laczko 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2nd Half</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">55'

Toth B. 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>4 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">59'

Toth A. 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">63'

Papucsek 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">74'


Toth B. 

Ligakupa
<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Paks</TH><TD class=score>3 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Ujpest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>29.11.2008 15:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1227967200;// ]]></SCRIPT>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1st Half</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">24'

Foxi</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2nd Half</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">49'

Kiss </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>3 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">76'

Heffler (Penalty)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">90'

Kiss </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

CORGOŇ-liga, 18. forduló: DAC - Dubnica 1:0

*70. perc: Kweuke *

*DAC - Dubnica 1:0 (0:0) - Edzői nyilatkozatok


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 29 - 15:45 
Ezúttal is meghallgattuk és közöljök a két edző véleményét, az idényzáról bajnoki labdarúgó mérkőzésről. 


 Werner Lorantnak 60.születésnapjára újabb három ponttal gratulálnak a DAC játékosai
Archív felvétel



Mestermérleg: 
Werner Lorant: "Nehéz talajon nehéz ellenfél ellen győztünk. Előre tudtuk, hogy nem lesz túl sok helyzetünk. Kweuke ismét bebizonyította, hogy mennyire fontos játékos számunkra. Ha nem hiányzott volna az eltiltása miatt, akkort talán odahaza veretlenül zárjuk ezt az idényt. Egyébként a mai mérkőzés azt is igazolta, hogy erőnlétileg sokat javultunk az elmúlt hetekben.“ 
Peter Gergely: " A hazaiak lőttek egy gólt, mi meg nem. Ilyen szempontból a győzelmük megérdemelt. Főleg az első félidőben a hazaiak jobbak voltak. Igaz, néhány kulcsjátékosunk ma nem léphetett pályára. A vereségünk ellenére nem tudok semmiféle szemrehányást sem tenni játékosaimnak, mert főleg a második félidőben tartalékosan is jól játszottak.“ 




*


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

*Futballmeccsekre szóló intézkedési tervet készített a rendőrség*

A futballmérkőzésekre összpontosító intézkedési tervet készített a rendőrség, amely a többi közt cenzúrázná a gúnyolódó rigmusokat és a transzparenseket - írta a szombati Magyar Nemzet. Amennyiben mégis előfordulnának sértő drapériák, transzparensek és bekiabálások, úgy nemcsak rendőrök avatkoznának be, hanem a mérkőzéseket is félbeszakítják, vagy idő előtt lefújhatják azokat. A rendőrség külön dokumentálócsoportokat is kialakít, amelyek mind a stadionokon belül, mind azokon kívül rögzítik a "közösségellenes magatartásokat". A Magyar Nemzet szerint a kemény rendőri jelenlét és a hatósági intézkedések csak a nemzeti válogatott és az NB I-es labdarúgó-mérkőzéseknél várható, valamint a jelenleg NB II-ben lévő Ferencváros részvételével megtartott meccseken. (MTI)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 29)

afca írta:


> *Futballmeccsekre szóló intézkedési tervet készített a rendőrség*
> 
> A futballmérkőzésekre összpontosító intézkedési tervet készített a rendőrség, amely a többi közt cenzúrázná a gúnyolódó rigmusokat és a transzparenseket - írta a szombati Magyar Nemzet. Amennyiben mégis előfordulnának sértő drapériák, transzparensek és bekiabálások, úgy nemcsak rendőrök avatkoznának be, hanem a mérkőzéseket is félbeszakítják, vagy idő előtt lefújhatják azokat. A rendőrség külön dokumentálócsoportokat is kialakít, amelyek mind a stadionokon belül, mind azokon kívül rögzítik a "közösségellenes magatartásokat". A Magyar Nemzet szerint a kemény rendőri jelenlét és a hatósági intézkedések csak a nemzeti válogatott és az NB I-es labdarúgó-mérkőzéseknél várható, valamint a jelenleg NB II-ben lévő Ferencváros részvételével megtartott meccseken. (MTI)


Csak tudnám hol vannak ilyenkor a szadeszes képviselők, hogy mellszélességgel kiálljanak a szólásszabadságért? Ez a mi un. "demokráciánk" nem sok dologban jobb mint a Kádár rendszer, esetleg abban, hogy kinyithattuk a pofánkat, most már úgylátszik már ezt sem engedik. Mondjuk én nem vagyok az a gyalázkódó fajta, de azért néha egyszer-egyszer egyes bírói ítéleteknél nem rejtettem véka alá a véleményem!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 November 29)

Hányadik helyen zárta az őszt a DAC?


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Hányadik helyen zárta az őszt a DAC?


 
<TABLE id=table92 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0 x:str><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 137pt; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=183 colSpan=5 height=13>TÁBLÁZAT - Corgoň liga

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>1

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Slovan ">Slovan 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="38:12 ">38:12 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>37

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>2

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Žilina ">Žilina 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="32:11 ">32:11 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>33

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>3

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Trnava ">Trnava 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="26:18 ">26:18 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>32

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>4

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 67pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=89 x:str="Košice ">Košice 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="26:23 ">26:23 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>27

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>5

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Ružomberok ">Ružomberok 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="23:18 ">23:18 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>24

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>6

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none">DAC 1904

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="21:21 ">21:21 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>24

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>7

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Prešov ">Prešov 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="19:28 ">19:28 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>22

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>8

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Dubnica ">Dubnica 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="23:25 ">23:25 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>19

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>9

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 67pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=89 x:str="Artmedia ">Artmedia 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="21:27 ">21:27 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>10

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Ban. Bystrica ">Ban. Bystrica 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="10:17 ">10:17 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>11

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Nitra ">Nitra 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="15:33 ">15:33 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>15

</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>12

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Zl. Moravce ">Zl. Moravce 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="8:29 ">8:29 

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>11

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=table93 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0 x:str><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 137pt; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=183 colSpan=5 height=13>TÁBLÁZAT - 1. liga​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>1
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Rim. Sobota ">Rim. Sobota 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="23:11 ">23:11 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>34
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>2
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Inter ">Inter 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="29:13 ">29:13 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>31
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>3
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Trenčín ">Trenčín 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="37:20 ">37:20 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>30
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>4
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Šaľa ">Šaľa 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="24:15 ">24:15 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>30
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>5
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Michalovce ">Michalovce 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="30:21 ">30:21 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>29
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>6
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Podbrezová ">Podbrezová 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="23:13 ">23:13 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>28
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>7
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Lučenec ">Lučenec 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="24:24 ">24:24 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>24
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>8
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Prievidza ">Prievidza 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="20:21 ">20:21 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>21
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>9
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Humenné ">Humenné 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="18:28 ">18:28 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>20
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>10
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Košice B ">Košice B 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="18:29 ">18:29 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>16
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>11
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:str="Ružomberok B ">Ružomberok B 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="26:36 ">26:36 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>15
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right height=13 x:num>12
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none">DAC 1904 B
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" x:num>17
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 28pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=37 x:str="13:54 ">13:54 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 14pt; COLOR: black; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: normal; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=19 x:num>6
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right colSpan=5 height=13 x:num>Teljes táblázat»
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

*László Csaba együttese legyőzte az 51-szeres skót bajnok Rangerst*

László Csaba csapata, a skót bajnokságban harmadik helyen álló Hearts a második helyzett Rangerst fogadta a 16. fordulóban. A Hearts magyar kapusa, Balogh János betegség miatt nem lépett pályára, ám csapata nélküle is bravúros, 2–1-es győzelmet aratott az 51-szeres skót bajnok ellen.



Fotó: Reuters
Marius Zaliukas ünnepli a Rangers felett aratott győzelmet


A két protestáns csapat mérkőzésén (Skóciában ennek nagy jelentősége van!) meglepetésre a Hearts szerezte az első gólt, sőt a hazaiak a 23. percben már 2–0-ra is vezettek a Rangers ellen.

Marlus Zalliukas a 20. percben volt eredményes, majd három perccel később a ghánai középpályás, Laryea Kingston növelte az előnyt.

Kingston személye azért érdekes, mert korábban szóba került, hogy a középpályás elhagyja a csapatot, mert nézeteltérése támadt László Csabával azt követően, hogy sérülten is hazautazott a ghánai válogatott kerethez.

A futballista azonban pénteken bejelentette, hogy rendezte vitáját László Csabával, és pályafutása végéig szeretne a skót csapatban maradni. Nos, ennek a szombati meccsen is jelét adta: rúgott egy gólt, és lecseréléséig csapata egyik legjobbja volt.

A Rangers a 26. percben Karipidisz öngóljával szépíteni tudott, a második félidőben azonban Barry Fergussonék nem tudták feltörni a nagyon fegyelmezetten játszó Hearts védelmét, pedig Lee Wallace 76. percben történt kiállítása után emberelőnyben játszott a vendégcsapat.

A tavalyi bajnokságban csak 8. helyen végző Hearts így hatalmas bravúrt hajtott végre azzal, hogy legyőzte az 51-szeres skót bajnok Rangerst.

Az eredmény azért is meglepő, mert a glasgow-iak eddig csak egyszer kaptak ki ebben a szezonban (november 15-én a St. Mirrentől 2–1-re), augusztusban pedig már legyőzték László Csaba együttesét, méghozzá könnyedén, 2–0-ra. Most azonban a Hearts örülhetett!

*SKÓCIA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*16. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Hearts–Rangers 2–1 (Zaliukas 20, Kingston 23., ill. Karipidisz 26. – öngól)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

*by IFFHS* 
*Top 350*
_(1st November 2007 - 30th October 2008)_​
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=56><COL width=72><COL width=397><COL width=195><COL width=78></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=56 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=72>(5.)</TD><TD align=left width=397>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left width=195>España/4</TD><TD align=right width=78>270,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(3.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>270,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>269,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>260,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>250,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>239,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>235,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>229,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>9.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>224,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>222,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>218,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>212,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>São Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>211,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>204,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>203,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>203,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>194,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>187,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>186,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>183,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(46.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>182,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>181,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>181,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>178,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>174,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>28.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>173,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>29.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>173,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(41.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>172,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>31.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>171,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>32.</TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>CF América Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>35.</TD><TD align=middle>(30.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>169,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>36.</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>38.</TD><TD align=middle>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>161,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>161,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>40.</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>41.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(42.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>44.</TD><TD align=middle>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>CF Atlas Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>155,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>45.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>154,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>46.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>153,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>47.</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>49.</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>149,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>50.</TD><TD align=middle>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>147,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>51.</TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>147,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>52.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>53.</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>144,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>54.</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>144,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>55.</TD><TD align=middle>(49.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>143,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>56.</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>142,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>59.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Bunyodkor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>140,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>140,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>SSC Napoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>63.</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>139,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>139,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>65.</TD><TD align=middle>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>138,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>66.</TD><TD align=middle>(40.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>67.</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>137,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>68.</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(64.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>134,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>71.</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>FC BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>132,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Enyimba International FC Aba</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>130,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>130,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>74.</TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>75.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>128,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>76.</TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>Hertha BSC Berlin</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(76.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Petrzolka</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>FC København</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>82.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>85.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>123,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>86.</TD><TD align=middle>(108.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>122,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>87.</TD><TD align=middle>(85.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(106.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coruña</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>91.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>94.</TD><TD align=middle>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>96.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>97.</TD><TD align=middle>(114.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>114,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>98.</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>113,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>101.</TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>Zamalek SC Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>102.</TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>112,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>103.</TD><TD align=middle>(101.)</TD><TD align=left>Cúcuta Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>Kalmar FF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>105.</TD><TD align=middle>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>110,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>110,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>107.</TD><TD align=middle>(106.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>109.</TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>109,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>110.</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>Brøndby IF</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(115.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>112.</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Safa SC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>117.</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>107,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>118.</TD><TD align=middle>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>120.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>Bolton Wanderers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>121.</TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(101.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Liège</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(110.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>124.</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>128.</TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>Mamelodi Sundowns Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>130.</TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Africain Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>133.</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Žilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>134.</TD><TD align=middle>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>138.</TD><TD align=middle>(160.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>139.</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Marathón San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>140.</TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>141.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>144.</TD><TD align=middle>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>145.</TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>96,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>146.</TD><TD align=middle>(185.)</TD><TD align=left>Sawahel Alexandria (Haras Hodoud)</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>Adelaide United FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>148.</TD><TD align=middle>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>St. Patrick's Athletic</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>95,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>149.</TD><TD align=middle>(146.)</TD><TD align=left>IFK Göteborg</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Wisla Kraków</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>151.</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(148.)</TD><TD align=left>Chernomorets Varna</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(127.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>155.</TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>157.</TD><TD align=middle>(146.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Kedah DAFA</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>161.</TD><TD align=middle>(160.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sportivo Luqueño, Luque</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>162.</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(174.)</TD><TD align=left>Asante Kotoko Kumasi</TD><TD align=left>Ghana/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>166.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Flora Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>167.</TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>169.</TD><TD align=middle>(154.)</TD><TD align=left>Ñublense</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>170.</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>171.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>NEC Nimwegen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(273.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>175.</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>181.</TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>182.</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Urawa FC Red Diamonds</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>Kayserýspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(204.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>187.</TD><TD align=middle>(185.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Club de Khouribga</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>188.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>Catania Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>193.</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>194.</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Honka Espoo</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>195.</TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Middlesbrough FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Sociedad Deportivo Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>KKS Lech Poznan</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>203.</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Qadisiyah SC Kuwait-City</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Legia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(185.)</TD><TD align=left>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>206.</TD><TD align=middle>(212.)</TD><TD align=left>Grupo Desportivo Interclube Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>208.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>209.</TD><TD align=middle>(369.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamo Houston</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Coronel Bolognesi Tacna</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>211.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Tauro FC</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(212.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>217.</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Olimpia Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>219.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>220.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>SM Caen</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(261.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>UD Almeria</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>225.</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(218.)</TD><TD align=left>Beitar Jerusalem</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>227.</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>Rabotnički Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>Guaraní FC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Sturm Graz</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porteño FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Gombe United Bauchi</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>232.</TD><TD align=middle>(228.)</TD><TD align=left>1. FC Brno</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>233.</TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Grasshopper-Club Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(279.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Interblock Ljubljana</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Le Mans UC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ansar Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(240.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nordsjælland (Farum)</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>240.</TD><TD align=middle>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(247.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>242.</TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(467.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Luis Ángel Firpo Usulutan</TD><TD align=left>El Salvador/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Platinum Stars</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Glentoran FC Belfast</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domzale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>248.</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Alianza Atletico Sullana</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(353.)</TD><TD align=left>Coritiba FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Peñarol Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Saipa Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>Beijing Guoan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Siena</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(393.)</TD><TD align=left>Envigado FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>258.</TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>Dempo Sports Club Goa</TD><TD align=left>India/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>262.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>O'Higgins Rancagua</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Shabab Al-Ordon Al-Qadisiya</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Independiente Santa Fe CD Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>265.</TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>1.FC Nürnberg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>Drogheda United</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Genoa 1893</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Aleppo</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(273.)</TD><TD align=left>The Bohemians FAC Dublin</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>274.</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sadd FC Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>275.</TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Ironi Kiryat Shmona</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(273.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivasspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(273.)</TD><TD align=left>Sol de America Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(245.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>279.</TD><TD align=middle>(319.)</TD><TD align=left>Changchun Yatai</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>280.</TD><TD align=middle>(240.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(279.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Valladolid Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Motagua Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(279.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(279.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Huracán Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>290.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Danubio Football Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Mariano Melgar FBC Arequipa</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Palestino Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(347.)</TD><TD align=left>CCD Quindío Armenia</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>295.</TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>Borac Cacak</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Genclerbirligi K Ankara</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(245.)</TD><TD align=left>Chonburi FC</TD><TD align=left>Thailand/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(314.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Nahda</TD><TD align=left>Oman/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(314.)</TD><TD align=left>Stabaek IF</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>300.</TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Gharrafa Club Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(369.)</TD><TD align=left>Baník Ostrava</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>303.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>RCD Espanyol Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>La Paz FC</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(230.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Mladá Boleslav</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(339.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Tavrija Simferopol</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>309.</TD><TD align=middle>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>Tampere United</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Dnepr Dnepropetrovsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>311.</TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>PAE Larissa FC</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(336.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(314.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Quwa Al Jawiya Baghdad</TD><TD align=left>Iraq/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>San José Oruro</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>316.</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Germinal Beerschot Antwerpen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(319.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Politehnica AEK Timisoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Panionios Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(359.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalurg Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>320.</TD><TD align=middle>(277.)</TD><TD align=left>Vitória FC Setubal</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(314.)</TD><TD align=left>Omonia Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>Africa Sports Nationale Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Alajuelense Alajuela</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(279.)</TD><TD align=left>Figueirense FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Vitória Salvador (Bahia)</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>327.</TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(299.)</TD><TD align=left>Roda JC Kerkrade</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>329.</TD><TD align=middle>(374.)</TD><TD align=left>Washington DC United</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Everton Vina del Mar</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(336.)</TD><TD align=left>CCD Tolima Ibague</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>José Gálvez Chimbote</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(404.)</TD><TD align=left>Rubin Kasan</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>334.</TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>APOEL Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(404.)</TD><TD align=left>Churchill Brothers Goa</TD><TD align=left>India/2</TD><TD align=right>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>336.</TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Györ ETO FC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(374.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Recreativo Huelva</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(240.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Rosario Central</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(362.)</TD><TD align=left>Herakles Almelo</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjörður</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>342.</TD><TD align=middle>(319.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Groningen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad César Valleja</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Pasto</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(347.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Desportivo 1° de Agosto Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(325.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Wahda Abu Dhabi</TD><TD align=left>UAE/2</TD><TD align=right>61,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>347.</TD><TD align=middle>(460.)</TD><TD align=left>Vorskla Poltava</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Spartak Trnava</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(374.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(388.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Najma Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(303.)</TD><TD align=left>Mont Cameroun FC de Buéa</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28></TD><TD align=middle>(362.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Mabarrah</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>61,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

Holland válogatott 30. April 1905






"Cees" van Hasselt (secretary/*), "Bok" de Korver, "Lot" Lutjens, P. Havenith (*), "Ben" Stom, "Dolf" Kessler, "Piet" Stol, "Eddy" de Neve, H. Willing (linesman); Front, f. l. t. r. Reinier Beeuwkes, Karel Gleenewinkel Kamperdijk, "Rein" Boomsma, Dirk Lotsy, "Willy" de Vos. 

16. October 1910







Netherlands: F. l. t. r. Reinier Beeuwkes, "Miel" van Leijden, "Lot" Lutjens, Willem Boerdam, "Nol" van Berckel, "Mannus" Francken, "Philip" van Dijk, "Bok" de Korver, "Jan" Thomée, "Caius" Welcker, "Nico" de Wolf, J. van den Berg (linesman), ?.


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

Magyar válogatott 29. May 1909


Magyarország: (_Trainer:_ Frigyes Minder/4)
Ferenc Bihary-Büchelmayer (2/Budapesti Torna Club) – 
Ferenc Manglitz (4/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Béla Révész (1/MTK Budapest) – 
János Weinber (1/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Jen_[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő [/FONT]_Károly (9/MTK Budapest), 
Lipót Kanyaurek (1/Typographia SC Budapest) – 
Ferenc Weisz (7/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
István Nyilas (1/Törekvés SE Budapest), 
Ákos Késmárky (1/Budapesti Torna Club), 
István Tóth (1/Nemzeti SC Budapest), 
József Grósz (1/Budapesti AK)
_Captain:_ Jen[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő [/FONT]Károly (3)






Hungary: Back, f. l. t. r. Ferenc Weisz, Ferenc Bihary-Büchelmayer (both right); Middle, f. r. t. l. József Grósz, Ferenc Manglitz, István Nyilas, János Weinber, Jen[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT] Károly, Béla Révész, Ákos Késmárky, István Tóth; Front, 2nd f. l. Lipót Kanyaurek. The English team played in white shirts.


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

Magyar válogatott 26. May 1910

Magyarország: (_Trainer:_ Frigyes Minder/9)
Alajos Fritz (1/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest) – 
Gyula Rumbold (14/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Oszkár Szendr_[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT]_-Schwarz (7/Budapesti Torna Club) – 
Gyula Bíró (10/MTK Budapest), 
Jen[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT] Károly (13/MTK Budapest), 
Tivadar Gorszky (13/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest) – 
Ferenc Weisz (10/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Gyula Dobó (2/Budapesti Torna Club), 
Károly Koródy I (8/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Imre Schlosser-Lakatos (17/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest), 
Dr. Gáspár Borbás (16/Ferencvárosi TC Budapest)
_Captain:_ Jen[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT] Károly (7)






Hungary: Back, f. l. t. r. Gyula Bíró, Gyula Dobó, Gyula Rumbold, Jen[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT] Károly, Károly Koródy; Middle, f. l. t. r. Tivadar Gorszky, Dr. Gáspár Borbás, Ferenc Weisz, Oszkár Szendr[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ő[/FONT], Alajos Fritz; Front, Imre Schlosser.​


----------



## afca (2008 November 29)

Ajax - FC Utrecht


----------



## piffta89 (2008 November 30)

Plutó írta:


> Gyerekek milyen aranycsapatról beszélünk? Tudomásom szereint Olimpiai aranyon kívül fociban csak futottak még kategoria4


 

Hát ezt kicsit másképp látom, én kiemelkedő teljesítménynek tartom a két világbajnoki II. helyezést is, valamint az Aranycsapat által fémjelzett időszakot, mikor szinte nem talált legyőzőre a magyar válogatott, bárhol is játszott!! 

Én hiszem, hogy a magyar foci a jövőben újra élni fog!!!


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AC Boca Juniors Buenos Aires: Back, f. l. t. r. Hugo Ibarra, Mauricio Caranta, Claucio Morel Rodriguez, Daniel Diaz, Juan Román Riquelme, Jonatan Maidana; Front, f. l. t. r Martín Palermo, Salvador Battaglia, Rodrigo Palacio, Neri Cardozo, Ever Banega.[/FONT]


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

piffta89 írta:


> Hát ezt kicsit másképp látom, én kiemelkedő teljesítménynek tartom a két világbajnoki II. helyezést is, valamint az Aranycsapat által fémjelzett időszakot, mikor szinte nem talált legyőzőre a magyar válogatott, bárhol is játszott!!
> 
> Én hiszem, hogy a magyar foci a jövőben újra élni fog!!!


Az Aranycsapat idejében Európában senki nem tudott olyan gyors focit játszani mint a Magyarok.Ez volt az oka az Aranycsapat szárnyalásának.Most meg fordult a kocka.Sajnos.


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

Heerenveen - PSV

2-2







<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>16 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Beerens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>65 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Beerens </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>81 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>86 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Nijland </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Bak Nielsen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Svec </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Steppe </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Breuer </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bak Nielsen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dingsdag </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Goran Popov </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Pranjic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Grindheim </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Svec </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Sibon </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Beerens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Paulo Henrique </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Rodríguez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Nijland </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>70 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Elyounoussi (Paulo Henrique) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>90 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wojciechowski (Sibon) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>61 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Méndez) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>81 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Manco (Rodríguez) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)




----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

A láthatatlan Dzsudzsák és a mázlista PSV 
2008.11.30.
*A 80. percig úgy tűnt, hogy a PSV Eindhoven sima vereséget szenved a Heerenveentől, de a címvédő a hajrában feltámadt. Heerenveen-PSV 2-2.* 

Múlt héten a Heerenveen 6-0-ra kikapott a Twentétől, a PSV pedig a meccset megelőző utolsó öt idegenbeli tétmeccsének mindegyikét elbukta - a Heerenveen-PSV csatára két formán kívüli csapat érkezett. 

A "szívecskések" hamarabb felnőttek a feladathoz, és már a 19. percben megszerezték a vezetést. A horvát Pranjic szöktette Beerenst, akit Brechet rúgott fel a tizenhatoson belül. Büntetőre azonban nem volt szükség, mert Beerens a földön fekve is a PSV kapujába kotorta a labdát, 1-0.

A 20 éves játékos a második félidő közepén is villant, amikor Paulo Henrique pontos beadását paszolta a kapuba, 2-0. Roy Beerens egykori csapatát büntette, hiszen 2005 és 2007 között Eindhovenben futballozott. 

A PSV gyakorlatilag a pályán sem volt, a Hereenveen el is dönthette volna a mérkőzést, a csereként beállt Elyonoussi hatalmas ziccert szórakozott el a 80. percben. 

Ez pedig megbosszulta magát, a vendégek a semmiből egyenlítettek. Előbb Manco vett le zseniálisan egy indítást a jobb szélen, majd ívelt Koevermans fejére, aki nem hibázott (2-1, a 81. percben). Nem sokkal később a szerb Lazovics ugratta ki a lehető legjobb ütemben Nijlandot, a húsz éves csatár pedig élete első gólját lőtte a PSV mezében (2-2, a 86. percben). 

Érdekesség, hogy az első gólban segédkező Reimond Manco mindössze 18 esztendős, de a dél-amerikai futball egyik legnagyobb ígéretének számít. A perui válogatott a Heerenveen ellen hamar bizonyított: a gól előtti káprázatos labdalevétele volt az első labdaérintése a holland bajnokságban. 

A vendégek egyébként akár nyerhettek is volna a hajrában darabokra hulló (és saját közönsége által is kifütyült) hazai csapat ellen, de a 92. percben Lazovics óriási gólhelyzetben Dzsudzsák helyett egy Heerenveen-védőt választott, így maradt a 2-2. Amivel a PSV felugrott a hatodik helyre, megelőzve a Twentét. A Heerenveen a nyolcadik. 

Dzsudzsák Balázs végigjátszotta a mérkőzést, de ezúttal nem tűnt ki társai közül. 


Hollandia, Eredivisie, 13. forduló
*Heerenveen-PSV Eindhoven 2-2*
Gól: 16. és 65. Beerens, ill. 81. Koevermans, 86. Nijland
*De Graafschap-Roda Kerkrade 1-1*
*Heracles Almelo-Willem II Tilburg 1-0
ADO Den Haag-Twente Enschede 1-2*


----------



## afca (2008 December 1)

Csökkentenék a futballisták fizetését az olasz klubvezetők

Egyre jobban érzékelik a gazdasági világválság hatásait az olasz futballklubok, ezért a vezetők azt tervezik, hogy a jövőben jelentősen csökkentik az éljátékosok fizetését. A Fiorentina elnöke, Diego Della Valle azt mondta: a jelenlegi helyzetben ez elkerülhetetlen. "Kínos látni a sztárok fizetését, miközben a szurkolóknak, akik lelkesen rajonganak a csapatért, havonta ezer euróból kell kijönniük. Meg kell változtatnunk ezt a rendszert" - fogalmazott.


----------



## afca (2008 December 1)

*Magyar futballisták külföldön *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, november 30 -
A fociidény záróakkordjaként számos hivatalos és nem hivatalos, de érdekes statisztika készül és kerül nyilvánosságra. 




A budapesti Nemzeti Sport is megpróbálta összeállítani – a teljesség igénye nélkül --, hogy a magyar futballisták közül ki hol szerepelt az ősz folyamán szerte Európában, különböző nemzeti bajnokságokban. Íme a terjedelmes lista: *ANGLIA* 
_*Premier League (élvonal)*_ 
Halmosi Péter (Hull City) 
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland) 
Gera Zoltán (Fulham) 
Bajner Bálint (West Ham – tartalék) 
Bogdán Ádám (Bolton – tartalék) 
Gulácsi Péter (Liverpool – tartalék) 
Németh Krisztián (Liverpool – tartalék) 
Pölöskei Zsolt (Liverpool – tartalék) 
Simon András (Liverpool – tartalék) 
Stieber Zoltán (Aston Villa – tartalék) 
Kádár Tamás (Newcastle – tartalék) 
_*League Championship (II. osztály)*_ 
Buzsáky Ákos (Queens Park Rangers) 
Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle) 
Király Gábor (Burnley) 
Priskin Tamás (Watford) 
Gyepes Gábor (Cardiff City) 
Rósa Dénes (Wolverhampton – tartalék) 
_*Ifjúsági játékosok*_ 
Stieber András (Aston Villa – utánpótlás) 
Megyeri Balázs (Bristol City – utánpótlás) 
Antal Botond (Watford – utánpótlás) 
League Two (IV. osztály) 
Kovács János (Lincoln City) 
*AUSZTRIA* 
_*T-Mobile Bundesliga (élvonal)*_ 
Bodnár László (Salzburg) 
Csizmadia Csaba (Mattersburg) 
Kovrig Ákos (Mattersburg) 
Pusztai Olivér (Kärnten) 
Sáfár Szabolcs (Austria Wien) 
_*Bundesliga 2. (másodosztály)*_ Korsós György (Austria Wien amatőr) 
*BELGIUM* 
_*Jupiler League (élvonal) *_
Juhász Roland (Anderlecht) 
Tóth Balázs (Genk) 
Tőzsér Dániel (Genk) 
Másodosztály 
Bukrán Gábor (Namur) 
*CIPRUS* 
_*Élvonalbeli bajnokság*_ 
Nagy Zoltán (Anorthoszisz) 
Bardi Gábor (APOP) 
Nagy Gábor (APEP) 
Szili Attila (APEP) 
Virágh Aladár (Atromitosz) 
Nagy Zsolt (Atromitosz) 
Korolovszky Gábor (Apollon Limasszol) 
_*Másodosztály*_ 
Vezér Ádám (Ethnikosz Asszia) 
*CSEHORSZÁG* 
_*Gambrinus Liga (élvonal)*_ 
Miski Zoltán (Kladno) 
Másodosztály 
Róth Ferenc (FC Bohemians) 
Kerek Norbert (FK Jílove, alacsonyabb osztály – a Slavia Prahától kölcsönbe) 
*FERÖER-SZIGETEK* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Gángó András (Fuglafjördur) 
Sinkó Balázs (Fuglafjördur) 
Szekeres Zsolt (Streymour) 
Balog Marcell (Streymour) 
Bükszegi Zoltán (Gota) 
Turi Géza (Gota) 
Potemkin Károly (Runavík) 
*FINNORSZÁG* 
_*Veikkausliiga (élvonal)*_ 
Gruborovics Tamás (KooTeePee) 
Szentpéteri Viktor (FC Lahti) 
*FRANCIAORSZÁG* 
_*Ligue 2 (másodosztály)*_ 
Szélesi Zoltán (Strasbourg) 
*GÖRÖGORSZÁG* 
_*Elsőosztályú bajnokság*_ 
Orosz Péter (OFI Kréta) 
Posza Zsolt (Ergotelisz) 
_*Másodosztály*_ 
Erős Gábor (Ionikosz Nikea) 
*HOLLANDIA* 
_*Casino Eredivisie (élvonal)*_ 
Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen) 
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC) 
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV) 
Fehér Csaba (NAC Breda) 
Vermes Krisztián (Sparta Rotterdam – kölcsön) 
Otigba Kenneth (Heerenveen – utánpótlás) 
*LENGYELORSZÁG* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Majoros Árpád (Cracovia) 
Vayer Gábor (LKS Lódz) 
*NÉMETORSZÁG* 
_*Bundesliga I (élvonal)*_ 
Dárdai Pál (Hertha) 
Hajnal Tamás (Dortmund) 
Huszti Szabolcs (Hannover) 
Lőw Zsolt (Hoffenheim) 
Varga Bence (Stuttgart – utánpótlás) 
_*Bundesliga II (másodosztály)*_ 
Szabics Imre (Augsburg) 
Torghelle Sándor (Augsburg) 
*NORVÉGIA* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Kovács Péter (Odd Grenland) 
*OLASZORSZÁG* 
_*Serie B (másodosztály)*_ 
Koman Vladimir (Avellino – kölcsönben a Sampdoriától) 
Szatmári Lóránd (Avellino – kölcsönben a Regginától) 
Vaskó Tamás (Avellino) 
Filkor Attila (Saussolo – kölcsönben az Intertől) 
Vass Ádám (Brescia) 
Feczesin Róbert (Brescia) 
_*Serie C/1 (harmadosztály)*_ 
Bognár Zsolt (Lanciano) 
_*Ifjúsági játékosok*_ 
Tamási Zsolt (Udinese – tartalék) 
Nikischer György (Pro Sesto – kölcsönben az Intertől) 
*OROSZORSZÁG* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Gaál Miklós (Amkar Perm) 
*SKÓCIA* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Gróf Dávid (Hibernian) 
Balogh János (Hearts) 
László Csaba (Hearts – menedzser) 
*SPANYOLORSZÁG* 
_*Primera División*_ 
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna) 
_*Segunda División (másodosztály)*_ 
Balogh Béla (Real Murcia) 
_*Segunda B (harmadosztály)*_ 
Szalai Ádám (Real Madrid Castilla) 
*SVÁJC* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Vanczák Vilmos (Sion) 
*SZLOVÉNIA* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Sebők József (Nafta Lendava) 
*SZLOVÁKIA* 
_*Élvonal*_ 
Regedei Csaba (DAC) 
Vasas Zoltán (DAC) 
(lel)


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 1)

*Dunaszerdahely, december 1., 17.20* A szurkolók miatt végül mégis pályára léptek. 

A Corgon liga 18. fordulója előtt a DAC labdarúgói sztrájkkal fenyegetőztek. A Plus 1 den szerint néhány focista még a Dubnica elleni mérkőzés előtt egy órával is az egyik bevásárlóközpontban ült, és azon tanakodott, hogyan lép az ügyben. A csallóközi klub vezetése állítólag néhány játékos fizetésével tartozik, a prémiumokat sem fizették ki. A Plus 1 den szerint körülbelül 800 ezer koronáról van szó. 
- Úgy tudjuk, hogy a sötét bőrű játékosoknak mindent kifizettek. Ezt igazságtalannak tartjuk - nyilatkozták a Novy Cas című lanak a DAC labdarúgói.
A szerdahelyiek végül pályára léptek a Dubnica ellen, és 1-0 arányban le is győzték őket. "Nem tehettük meg a szurkolóinkkal, hogy nem játszunk" - mondták a labdarúgók a Novy Cas szerint a mérkőzés után arról, miért léptek mégis pályára. 
A Sport napilap szerint a klubvezetés a pénz egy részét vasárnap fizette ki, a fennmaradó részt szerdán törlesztik.


Mi az lement az olajár, a sejk úr nem tud fizetni?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 1)

Az Ajax és a holland válogatott támadója már régóta rangos európai élklubok érdeklődésének középpontjában áll, hiszen szinte minden átigazolási időszak előtt szóba kerül a neve az öreg kontinens legjobb csapatainál.

Ezen pedig nincs mit csodálkozni, hiszen a 25 éves hollandnak a vérében van a góllövés tudománya. Kétszer is a holland élvonal gólkirálya lett – 2006-ban és 2008-ban ünnepelhetett, mindkétszer 33 gólt szerezve bizonyult a legjobbnak.

A Real Madridnak hosszú idő után sikerült a jelek – és a Marca – szerint rávenni az Ajaxot a kiválóság eladására, ám a transzfer hátteréről még nem számolt be a spanyol lap. 

Némi iránymutatást azonban szolgáltathat, hogy Huntelaar még 2004-ben 100 ezer euróért igazolt a Hereenveenbe. Két év múlva az Ajaxhoz szerződött, és akkor több mind 9 millió euró mozdult meg az átigazolásával kapcsolatban, ami rendkívül értéknövekedés. 

A Real Madridnak nyilván rendkívüli szüksége van egy csatárral, hiszen Ruud van Nistelrooy megsérült, az egész szezonra kidőlt, ezért aztán hajlandó volt mélyen a zsebébe nyúlni – az olasz Gazzetta dello Sport szerint ez 20 millió eurót jelent.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 1)

Vajon mitől ilyen gyenge PSV?,és mitől ilyen hullámzó a D.Balázs teljesitménye,kedves szakértő barátaim?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 1)

aniko45 írta:


> Vajon mitől ilyen gyenge PSV?,és mitől ilyen hullámzó a D.Balázs teljesitménye,kedves szakértő barátaim?


Haén ezt tudnám.... akkor most nem itt ülnék hanem pl. egy kispadon.
A PSV meg azért gyenge, mert eaz edzőjük nem illik a csapathoz, azonkívül a játékosállomány minősége jelentősen gyengült a tavasz óta.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 December 1)

A hozzá nem értők bátorságával szólok: szerintem nem elég edzettek a fiúk, futni sem bírnak...Fél óra után megnyekkennek....Egy jó kis kiképzés kellene nekik, aztán jöhet valami edző féle, aki focizni is megtanítaná őket...uff én beszéltem :mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Haén ezt tudnám.... akkor most nem itt ülnék hanem pl. egy kispadon.
> A PSV meg azért gyenge, mert eaz edzőjük nem illik a csapathoz, azonkívül a játékosállomány minősége jelentősen gyengült a tavasz óta.


 
Nagyon meggyengültek.Gomes és még jópár játékos továbbállt.Kell nekik pár év mire helyrerázódnak.Megyek a kispadra:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 2)

Kijuma írta:


> A hozzá nem értők bátorságával szólok: szerintem nem elég edzettek a fiúk, futni sem bírnak...Fél óra után megnyekkennek....Egy jó kis kiképzés kellene nekik, aztán jöhet valami edző féle, aki focizni is megtanítaná őket...uff én beszéltem :mrgreen:


Ezaz:mrgreen:gyenge motiváció nélküli és alulképzett PSV játékosok.Bezzeg az AJAX:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 2)

Tele vannak Európa sztárcsapatai hollandokkal(Real Madrid,Liverpool stb), a hazai klubcsapataik meg csak szenvednek a tornákon! Pedi az utánpótlásnevelésük világhírű......
Amúgy Hajrá Valencia!


----------



## afca (2008 December 2)

*Most már tényként veszik, hogy Huntelaar Madridba megy. Fontos érv volt mellette, hogy, mivel mi nem játszottunk a BL-ben (a selejtezőben sem), így tavasszal madridi színekben játszhat a BL-ben is. Érdekes, hogy amikor átvettük a Heerenveentől, azt is érvként említették, hogy a BL-ben is használhatjuk.
Lehetséges utódjaként a svéd Marcus Berg-et és a szenegáli Babe Djiby Fall-t (Odense BK) említik. Berg kb. €15 millióba, Fall pedig €7-8 millióba kerülne. Fallról is sok jót hallani.
Hivatalosan nagy a csend, mert még nem minden részletben állapodtak meg, de arra számítanak, hogy holnap a két csapat is bejelentti az átigazolást.
++++* *Az AT5 szerint még szó sincs arról, hogy megállapodtunk volna a Real-lal. A Real bejelentette, hogy 48 órán belül új középcsatáruk lesz, és, mivel a kívánságlistát Huntelaar vezette, a spanyol lapok ebből arra következtettek, hogy az csak Huntelaar lehet. Az Ajax hivatalosan cáfolta, hogy eladtuk volna Huntelaart. Persze ettől még folyhatnak a tárgyalások. Azt viszont általában elképzelhetetlennek tartják, hogy €20 millióért hajlandók lennénk elengedni, hiszen a nyáron €40-ért sem adtuk el.*
ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## afca (2008 December 2)

kozeput írta:


> Tele vannak Európa sztárcsapatai hollandokkal(Real Madrid,Liverpool stb), a hazai klubcsapataik meg csak szenvednek a tornákon! Pedi az utánpótlásnevelésük világhírű......
> Amúgy Hajrá Valencia!


 
Valenciában van Hedviges Maduro.Nagyon jól játszott az Ajaxban.


----------



## afca (2008 December 2)

*Aranylabda 2008: Cristiano Ronaldo duplája*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 2 
Nem történt meglepetés, Cristiano Ronaldo nyerte el a France Football által alapított Aranylabdát, a futballvilág egyik legnagyobb presztízsű elismerését – adta hírül kedd hajnalban a francia magazin honlapja. 


 Imago
Másodízben hódította el a trófeát Cristiano Ronaldo


A Manchester Unitedet idén BL-győzelemhez és a Premier League első helyéhez segítő portugál játékos a maximális 480 pontból 446-ot szerzett meg, míg mögötte a második az argentin Lionel Messi (281), a harmadik pedig a spanyol Fernando Torres (179) lett.A portugál sztár sikere nem meglepő, ugyanis remek teljesítményével, rengeteg góljával (49 mérkőzésen 42-szer talált be) duplázni tudott a Manchester Uniteddel (bajnoki cím és BL-győzelem), A szavazásra jogosult 96 újságíró közül 77 őt találta idén a legkiválóbbnak. Egyébként Ronaldo lett a negyedik játékos, aki a Manchester Unitedet képviselve kapta meg a rangos trófeát; előtte a skót Denis Law (1964), az angol Bobby Charlton (1966) és az északír George Best (1968) részesült ebben az elismerésben a „vörös ördögök” közül. 
Itt említjük meg, hogy 1962-ben a cseh Josef Masopust (Dukla Praha), 1976-ban pedig Albert Flórián (Ferencváros) hódította el a trófeát. 

ái


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 2)

Sajnálom a Psv-t,főleg Balázs miatt!


----------



## DyNaMiTe (2008 December 3)

Remélkedjük hogy a követkző generációk egyikének sikerül, hasonló jó eredményeket elérni. HAjrá MAgyarok!


----------



## afca (2008 December 3)

Huntelaar öt évre a Real Madridé.

Januártól 2013 nyaráig a Real Madridban folytatja pályafutását Klaas Jan Huntelaar, az Ajax Amsterdam labdarúgója. A királyi gárda 20 millió euróért szerezte meg a 25 éves csatárt, de további hétmilliót utal át a holland klubnak bizonyos feltételek teljesülése esetén. Huntelaar, aki eddigi 18 válogatott fellépésén tízszer volt eredményes, a téli átigazolási időszak kezdetén csatlakozhat új együtteséhez, amely az idény végéig térdsérülés miatt kidőlt, szintén holland Ruud van Nistelrooyt szeretné pótolni vele.


----------



## kozeput (2008 December 3)

Ronaldo megérdemelte az aranylasztit, de azért ne feledkezzünk meg a két dobogósról sem: Lionel Messi és Fernando Torres is nagy király!!!


----------



## afca (2008 December 3)

kozeput írta:


> Ronaldo megérdemelte az aranylasztit, de azért ne feledkezzünk meg a két dobogósról sem: Lionel Messi és Fernando Torres is nagy király!!!


Szerintem meg nem érdemelte meg.Egy igazi piperkőc bohóc a pályán.Láttuk a VB-n mit mutatott a Portugál válogatottban.Olyan szintű játékos mint ő van bármelyik csapatban.Szerintem Messi jobban megérdemelte volna.Csak most ezt a gyereket kell nyomni.Ebből tudnak pénzt csinállni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 3)

*Vetélytárs Dzsudzsáknak: Boudewijn Zendent szerződtetné a PSV*

Könnyen lehet, hogy a januárban megnyitó átigazolási időszakban vetélytársat kap a PSV Eindhoven magyar válogatott balszélsője, Dzsudzsák Balázs. A bajnoki címvédőnél ugyanis azon munkálkodnak nagy erőkkel, hogy az Olympique Marseille csapatától januárban megszerezzék.




Zenden (középen) az OM-ben jobbára csak a melegítésig jut el



Ennek oka azonban nem a magyar középpályás gyengélkedése – erről még csak szó sincs! – sokkal inkább az, hogy többen is lelépnének Eindhovenből januárban.

A feltételezett távozók közé sorolja a holland sajtó a védelemben bevethető Carlos Salcidót, a középpályás Edison Mendezt, valamint a támadó Danko Lazovicsot. 

Fentiek ismeretében már nem olyan meglepő, hogy jelentős játékos mozgás várható a téli szünetben a PSV-stadion öltözőjében. A sportweek holland lap szerint ugyanis Boudewijn Zenden az első számú kiszemeltje Dzsudzsák klubjának a középpályán Mendez távozása esetére.

A jól értesültek már azt is tudni vélik, hogy Huub Stevens vezetőedző Zenden mellett kiket látna még szívesen csapatában januártól. A Marseille csapatában jobbára csak a kispadot melegítő középpályás mellett szintén két egykori PSV-játékost szeretne haza hívni a klub.

A kiszemeltek: a védekező középpályás Mark van Bommel és a védő André Ooijer érkezése kétségtelen stabilitást adhat a PSV idén kissé bizonytalan hátsó alakzatának. Elképzelhető, hogy van Bommel és Ooijer csak a jövő év nyarán csatlakozik a kerethez, míg Zenden szeretne már a télen csapatot váltani.

A kérdés, hogy az Olympique Marseille vezetősége beleegyezik-e abba, hogy a jövő nyáron lejáró szerződésű játékosát ingyen elengedje, vagy sem – és az sem mellékes, hogy a PSV milyen mélyen hajlandó belenyúlni a zsebébe egy 32 éves játékosért... 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 3)

*Klaas-Jan Huntelaar a Real Madridban folytatja pályafutását*

Noha hivatalosan még nem jelentette be Ramón Calderón, a Real Madrid elnöke, hogy ki az a fiatal csatár, aki télen csatlakozhat a csapathoz, a spanyol Marca úgy tudja, hogy az Ajax támadója, Klaas-Jan Huntelaar lesz az első, a téli átigazolási időszakban hivatalosan is bemutatott új szerzeménye a királyi gárdának.





Az Ajax és a holland válogatott támadója már régóta rangos európai élklubok érdeklődésének középpontjában áll, hiszen szinte minden átigazolási időszak előtt szóba kerül a neve az öreg kontinens legjobb csapatainál.

Ezen pedig nincs mit csodálkozni, hiszen a 25 éves hollandnak a vérében van a góllövés . Kétszer is a holland élvonal gólkirálya lett – 2006-ban és 2008-ban ünnepelhetett, mindkétszer 33 gólt szerezve bizonyult a legjobbnak.

A Real Madridnak hosszú idő után sikerült a jelek – és a Marca – szerint rávenni az Ajaxot a kiválóság eladására, ám a transzfer hátteréről még nem számolt be a spanyol lap. 

Némi iránymutatást azonban szolgáltathat, hogy Huntelaar még 2004-ben 100 ezer euróért igazolt a Hereenveenbe. Két év múlva az Ajaxhoz szerződött, és akkor több mint 9 millió euró mozdult meg az átigazolásával kapcsolatban, ami rendkívüli értéknövekedés. 

A Real Madridnak nyilván rendkívüli szüksége van egy csatárral, hiszen Ruud van Nistelrooy megsérült, az egész szezonra kidőlt, ezért aztán hajlandó volt mélyen a zsebébe nyúlni – az olasz La Gazzetta dello Sport szerint ez 20 millió eurót jelent.

Ami egyébként még nyomhat Huntelaar vételi árán, hogy a télen pályára léphet a Bajnokok Ligájában is, miután az Ajax és a csatár is az ősszel az UEFA-kupában szerepel. Ha valóban összejön a gólzsák leigazolása a Real Madridnak, úgy – Wesley Sneijder, Arjen Robben, Rafael van der Vaart Ruud van Nistelrooy és Royston Drenthe után – ő lehet a keret hatodik holland játékosa.


----------



## afca (2008 December 3)

*KLUBTÖRTÉNET. Hárman együtt több mint 400 évesek, és a hagyományt mindennél előrébb valónak tartják – mert az jelenti az éltető erőt*

*Nemet mondtak a modern futballra – a labdarúgás „dinoszauruszai”*

„Mondj nemet a modern futballra!” Számtalan stadionban, számtalan országban jelent már meg ez a felirat, mellyel a szurkolók a labdarúgás elüzletiesedése ellen, a hagyományos értékek megtartása mellett foglaltak állást. Cikkünkben három olyan klubbal foglalkozunk, melyek akár mottónak is választhatnák ezt a mondatot. A szóban forgó kluboknál a hagyomány nem csak „szent és sérthetetlen”, de egyfajta éltető erő is: a hagyományok megőrzése még a sikereknél is fontosabb. Talán ezért is övez akkora tisztelet egy angol, egy skót és egy baszk klubot.



Fotó: Action Images
Pelé a Sheffield FC klubmúzeumában: tisztelgés az alapítók előtt



*AHOL AZ ELSŐ BEDOBÁST ELVÉGEZTÉK*

*SHEFFIELD FC*






Alapítva: 1857
Jelmondat: Playing for the love of the game (A játék szeretetéért játszunk)
Színe: piros-fekete
Beceneve: A Klub
Legnagyobb sikere: FA Amatőr Kupa-győzelem (1904)
Érdekesség: A „Futball-érdemrend” (Order of Merit) kitüntetettje

Kezdjük a „fociszauruszok” bemutatását Angliában, a játék őshazájában. Akad egy klub, mely azzal büszkélkedhet, hogy – többek között – a pályáján végezték el az első bedobást, az első szögletet, no és ott használtak először kapufát is. 

Az 1857-ben alapított, amatőrizmusát büszkén vállaló és megőrző Sheffield FC a világ legelső futballklubja, és ezért elképesztő tisztelet övezi – még akkor is, ha jelenleg az UniBond League Division One South-ban (nyolcadosztály) vitézkedik. A csapatot két krikettező fiatalember, William Prest és Nathaniel Creswick egy hosszas, éjszakai eszmecseréje „hozta világra” 1857. májusában.

A két sportember egy éjszaka alatt rendszert vitt a korábban meglehetősen kaotikus „labdarúgómeccsekbe”, és számtalan olyan újítással jöttek elő, amelyet a sportág a mai napig megőrzött. Nem véletlen: az 1863-ban megalapított FA a Sheffield FC szabályait („Sheffield Rules”) vette át, és ez alapján alakította ki a futball szabálykönyvét. 

Kapufák, szabadrúgások, szögletek, bedobások, mind, mind a piros-fekete klubtól származnak. Sőt, a fejjáték is: a Sheffield játékosai terjesztették el a fejelést Angliában, miután az először döbbenten figyelő ellenfelek eltanulták a trükköt.

A csapat hamar népszerűvé vált, és riválisra is talált: a Hallam FC elleni rangadókat (Rules Derby) 1862 óta vívják meg, minden évben. Az „alapító atyák” nagycsapat-státusának a profizmus 1885-ös bevezetése vetett véget, és az amatőr státusát szigorúan megőrző Sheffield FC azóta az alsóbb ligák tagja. Legnagyobb sikerüket 1904-ben aratták, mikor elnyerték az FA Amatőr Kupát, melynek alapításában kulcsszerepük volt.

Alapításuk 150. évfordulóján az Inter, az Ajax és a Sheffield United voltak az ellenfeleik, pártoló tagjaik között van többek között Sven-Göran Eriksson és Sepp Blatter is. A klub megkapta a FIFA-tól az Order of Merit kitüntetést – ebben az elismerésben rajtuk kívül csak a Real Madrid részesült.




Fotó: Imago
A Hampden Park, a Queen's Park FC és a skót válogatott otthona




*AKIK A SKÓT VÁLOGATOTT MEZÉT ADTÁK*

*QUEEN’S PARK FC*






Alapítva: 1867
Jelmondat: Ludere Causa Ludendi (A játék öröméért)
Színe: fekete-fehér
Beceneve: A Pókok
Legnagyobb sikerei: tízszeres Skót Kupa-győztes, kétszeres FA Kupa-döntős
Érdekesség: a régi stadionban, a Lesser Hampdenben álló öltözőépület a világ legrégibb, futballal kapcsolatos építménye

„Ugorjunk át” a határon Skóciába, közelebbről Glasgow-ba, ahol a helyi futball „nagy öregje” a harmadosztályban szerepel. És alighanem Európa egyetlen teljesen amatőr, harmadosztályú csapata, amelynek 52 103 férőhelyes, BL-döntő rendezésére is alkalmas stadionja van.

Az 1867-ben alapított Queen’s Park FC Skócia legidősebb csapata, egyben a korai skót futballtörténet legeredményesebb egyesülete. Dominanciájuk olyan nagy volt, hogy 1872-ben, minden idők első válogatott mérkőzésén csak Queen’s Park-játékosokból állt a nemzeti csapat. 

A labdarúgók a klub sötétkék mezét viselték, és azóta is ez a skót válogatott első számú szereplése (érdekes módon a klubé viszont megváltozott, fekete-fehér keresztcsíkosra).

Ki tudja, lehet, hogy az „Old Firm” tagjain kívül lenne ma egy harmadik óriáscsapat is skót földön, ha a Queen’s Park nem utasítja el teljesen a profizmust. Mottójuk alapján profi futballista azonban nem léphetett pályára a gárdában. A „régi szép időkben” tíz Skót Kupát nyert a csapat, fennállása első nyolc évében gólt sem kapott (!), majd 1900-ban csatlakozott a skót ligához, ahol 1922-ig kiesés elleni védettséget élvezhetett.

A gárda „első adandó alkalommal” kiesett, majd azóta csak nagyon ritkán került vissza az élvonalba, utoljára 1957–58-ban. 

A kilencvenes évek óta egykori profik is játszhatnak náluk (de szigorúan amatőr szerződéssel!), és ők is beleszippanthatnak a Hampden Park egyedi atmoszférájába – a gyönyörű stadionban átlagban 450-500 szurkoló nézi meg a „Pókokat”, akik – mint mottójuk is mutatja – a labdarúgást a játék kedvéért játsszák.




Fotó: Imago
Zászlóvásár a Bilbao stadionja előtt: a piros-zöld-fehér baszk nemzeti lobogó alapvető kellék




*BASZKFÖLD OROSZLÁNJAI*

*ATHLETIC BILBAO*






Alapítva: 1898
Jelmondat: –
Színe: piros-fehér-fekete
Beceneve: Az Oroszlánok
Legnagyobb sikerei: nyolc spanyol bajnoki cím és huszonnégy (vagy huszonhárom, egy vitatott ugyanis) kupagyőzelem
Érdekesség: Baszkföld büszkesége adta a legtöbb játékost a spanyol nemzeti csapatnak, annak fennállása során.
A klub színeit az alapításnál közreműködő angol munkásoknak köszönheti, akik Sunderlandből és Southamptonból származtak – bár először a Blackburn kék-fehér dresszét másolták, csak később váltottak piros-fehér csíkosra.

A trió messze legsikeresebb tagja az egyetlen, amely tagja hazája élvonalának, bár az utóbbi évek alapján kérdéses, hogy meddig… Ami azt illeti, a szurkolóknál ez nem sokat számít: mikor egy közvélemény-kutatásban feltették a kérdést, hogy mi a jobb: másodosztályúvá süllyedjen a Bilbao, vagy alkalmazzon nem baszk játékosokat is, 76%-uk azt mondta: inkább a másodosztály!

Ebből is látszik, az Athletic Bilbao valódi futball-őskövület. Nincs részvénytársasági forma, sokáig hirdetőtábla és mezszponzor sem volt – és ami mindennél fontosabb: a csapatban kizárólag baszkok szerepelhetnek. 

Hasonló korlátozásra nagyon kevés példa van (Mexikó legnépszerűbb klubja, a Guadalajara csak hazai játékosokat szerződtet), és a merítési lehetőség szűkössége egyre komolyabban veszélyezteti a klub első osztályú tagságát – holott az „oroszlánok” sosem estek ki még a Primera Divisiónból, és ezt csak a Real Madrid és a Barcelona mondhatja még el magáról rajtuk kívül. 

Nyolc bajnoki és huszonnégy kupagyőzelmével a Bilbao Spanyolország legeredményesebb klubjai között van, még ha 1984 óta nem is szerezték meg a bajnoki aranyérmet.

Az Athletic valóságos vallás Baszkföldön, nem véletlenül nevezik a San Mames-stadiont „katedrálisnak”. A „vallásos hevület” viszont csökken: a klub tehetségkutatói egyre kevesebb és kevesebb fiatalt találnak, Baszkföld alacsony születési rátája pedig szintén nem segíti a munkát. 

A Bilbao még így is óriási vonzerőt jelent minden baszk fiatalnak (itt legalább a tehetségek elől nem foglalják a helyet „zsoldosok”), de a klub az utóbbi idényekben a bennmaradásért küzd az élvonalban. Azt maguk a klubvezetők is elismerik, hogy egy (valószínűleg vesztes) „keresztes hadjáratot” folytatnak a globalizáció ellen – de kitartanak a hagyományok és elveik mellett.

Persze már modern módszerekkel: csak Biscayában 150 baszk klubból anyagi segítség nyújtása ellenében ők választhatnak elsőként játékost, újabban pedig baszk emigránsok gyermekeit is megpróbálják hazacsábítani. De nem baszk játékos elképzelhetetlen, hogy szerepet kapjon a klubban.

„Nem változtatjuk meg soha az alapelveinket, hiába nehezebb évről évre a dolgunk. Bízunk a játékosainkban, és megtartjuk a hagyományainkat” – nyilatkozta egyszer a Der Spiegelnek a klubtörténet tán legjobb kapusa, az Európa-bajnok Ángel Iribar.

És a játékosok meghálálják a törődést. A csapat egyik legnagyobb klasszisa, Joseba Etxeberría például ebben a szezonban lemondott fizetéséről, mondván, ezzel akarja kifejezni háláját azért, amit a klub tett érte karrierje folyamán.

Kell-e ennél nagyobb elismerés? M.G.


----------



## afca (2008 December 4)

Össztűz az új aranylabdásra.

Milánó — Alig ült fel a futball trónjára Cristiano Ronaldo (23), máris össztűzbe került. Többen felháborodtak azon, hogy a Manchester United portugálja kapta a France Football Aranylabdáját. José Mourinho (45), Marcello Lippi (60) és Carles Puyol (30) állítja, volt, aki jobban megérdemelte volna az elismerést.
Nem Ronaldónak adtam volna az Aranylabdát – mondta Mourinho, az Internazionale edzője. – Tudom, sokan megbotránkoznak Portugá-liában azon, amit mondok, hiszen honfitársak vagyunk. Mégis úgy érzem, volt nála jobb. Az Internél megismertem Zlatan Ibrahimovicot, és biztos vagyok benne, ő a legkiválóbb labdarúgó az egész világon.

A spanyolok nehezményezik, hogy nem egy, a válogatottjukkal a nyári EB-n diadalmaskodó játékos nyerte a szavazást, sőt az Argentínával olimpiai bajnoki címet szerző Lionel Messit (21) is érdemesebbnek találják a címre.

– Szerintem spanyolnak kellett volna győznie. Úgy látszik, az EB-produkciónk nem számított – mérgelődött Carles Puyol, a válogatott védője, a Barcelona csapatkapitánya. – Ha nem az eredmények fontosak, akkor a képességek alapján Lionel Messi a nyerő, ő a legkiválóbb labdarúgó.

Talán a legmeglepőbb hozzászólást a világbajnok Olaszország szövetségi kapitánya, Marcello Lippi tette közzé.

– Az idei eredmények nem engem igazolnak, de én olasznak adtam volna a díjat – árulta el Lippi. – Sejtettem, hogy Messi vagy Ronaldo nyer. Ha rajtam múlik, a válogatottból választottam volna, számomra ők a legjobbak. Minden alkalommal, amikor keretet hirdetek, valamennyi játékosomra úgy tekintek, mint egy aranylabdásra.


----------



## afca (2008 December 4)

Ligakupa

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Debrecen</TH><TD class=score>3 - 3</TD><TH class="left tname">Vasas</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>03.12.2008</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1228305600;// ]]></SCRIPT>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>2 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr">2'

Papucsek</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">16'

Laczko</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">24'

Dudu </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">25'

Bogdanovic </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">61'

Dudu </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">65'

Toth A.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 4)

Zöld-fehér szülinap.

BUDAPEST — Nyilasi Tibor (53) újra az Üllői úton járt! A Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának vezetői a legendás futballistával, s Nyilasi kisebbik ﬁ ával, Bálinttal (18 ünnepelték a szakosztály 108 éves fennállását.

A Fradi fociklubját ugyanis 1900. december 3-án alapították. A 28 bajnoki címet szerző, s 20 Magyar Kupa-dicsőséget elérő gárda történelmének aktív részese az 1980/81ben Ezüstcipőt nyerő csatár. 

Gyermekkori álmom volt, hogy a Ferencváros futballistája, majd edzője legyek. Azt, hogy melyik volt pályafutásom legszebb pillanata, nem tudnám kiemelni, hiszen minden egyes percet élveztem. Mi itt töltöttük az ifjúságunkat, itt sportoltunk, dolgoztunk, szórakoztunk. Amikor edzések után hazamentünk, alig vártuk, hogy reggel legyen, s jöhessünk újra a Fradiba – mesélte Nyilasi, aki játékosként két, edzőként pedig egy bajnoki címet szerzett a zöld-fehérekkel. 

A legendás futballista büszkén nézte ﬁ ával, s Berki Krisztiánnal (28, a labdarúgó zrt. igazgatójával a 108-as számú FTC-mezt a Springer-szobor tövében, majd Nyilasiék fotózkodtak is a dresszel. 

Kívánom, hogy a Ferencváros legyen olyan klub, amelybe visszaköltöznek a hagyományok, viszsz ajön ne k a rég i, boldog évek. Úgy tervezem, a 125. születésnapon is itt leszek – mondta „Nyíl”. Azért pedig, hogy a fociklub 125. születésnapja szépre sikeredjen, már a kisebbik Nyilasi, Bálint is sokat tehet, aki már két Ligakupa-mérkőzésen játszott a felnőttcsapatban. – Sokat jelent számomra a klub, itt nőttem fel. Az a célom, hogy lépésről lépésre haladjak előre, s minél több meccsen futballozhassak – hangsúlyozta Nyilasi Bálint.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 4)

Jó lenne ha régi fényében tündökölne a FRADI!(szerintem erre még várnia kell Nyilasiéknak!)


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*Jééé, vannak szlovák futballhuligánok is?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 4 - 
Pofon, részegeskedés, lopás - ez mind a Ryanair Pozsony-Birmingham járatán, amellyel zsolnai szurkolók az Aston Villa - Zsolna meccsre utaztak. 


 Csak nem?



Vad repülést éltek meg azok az utasok, akiknek volt szerencséjük egy légtérben és utastérben tartózkodni a zsolnai szurkolókkal. Azok ugyanis részegen randalíroztak a repülőn, a Sme értesülései szerint szinte megvesztek. Egyikőjüket már Pozsonyban, felszállás előtt ki kellett vezetni a gépből, azaz közbelépett a biztonsági szolgálat, mert az illető tajtrészeg volt és szexuális jelzőkkel illette az egyik légikisasszonyt. 
Ilyen viselkedést nem tűrök el. Azonnal üljenek a helyükre és viselkedjenek normálisan - jelentette ki a gép kapitánya. Aztán felszólította a zsolnai szurkolókat, hogy ha ezt tovább folytatják, akkor ő a gépet leteszi az első legközelebbi reptéren és átadja őket a rendőrségnek. - Ki fog kelleni fizetni a benzinköltséget, a leszállás és visszautazás költségét és az 10 ezer font lesz - figyelmeztetett a főpilóta, de sajnos nem ez volt az utolsó figyelmeztetése. Az incidens félórás késést okozott, de csak egy pillanatra lett nyugalom. 
A részeg utasok ugyanis felszállás után azonnal vécére akartak menni, de nem engedték őket, mert a gépet még nem egyensúlyozták ki. A légikíséret az alkoholfogyasztást és árusítást is betiltotta, a sört is. - Nem mehetünk vécére, nem dohányozhatunk, ez rosszabb, mint az autóbusz -panaszkodott egy kiborotvált fejű szurkoló. - Lehet hogy egyet beb...ok neked és nyugi lesz - mondta aztán a szlovákul nem beszélő légikisasszonynak. A gépen minden bejelentés angolul hangzott el és az utasok segítettek fordítani, mert a helyzet kezdett elfajulni. Ugyanis a frissítős kocsiról valaki ellopott 110 fontot. Amikor a kapitány szólt, hogy az illető azonnal tegye vissza oda a pénzt, az utasok dobták össze a pénzt, mert a tolvaj nem jelentkezett, sőt az egyik utas a bankkártyájával fizetett inkább. 
Újabb incidens akkor robbant ki, amikor a gép hátsó részében, ahol a drukkerek utaztak, a légiszemélyzet vezetője megpróbálta lenyugtatni az ún. kemény magot. Mocskos megjegyzéseket tettek rá és fogdosták, ezért egyiküknek lekevert egy pofont. De továbbra is skandáltak és mocskolódtak. - Egypár idióta miatt fogunk szenvedni mind, ha nem engednek le a gépről -mondta a repülés alatt egy zsolnai színeket viselő fiatalember. 
- Három éve repülök, de ilyen helyzetet még nem éltem meg -mondta a Sme napilapnak a járat vezetője, akinek végül is sikerült kontroll alatt tartania a kompániát, egész a leszállásig. Birminghamban már a rendőrség várta a gépet, és a rendőrséggel közölték a legagresszívebb utasok neveit is. Tizenöt perc múlva mindenki kiszállhatott a gépből. 
sme.sk, -para


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*Kirúgták*


GYŐR — Kellemetlen karácsonyi ajándékot kapott Egervári Sándor (58), a Győr futballcsapatának edzője. Tarsoly Csaba, a zöld-fehér klub tulajdonosa igencsak elégedetlen a csapat őszi szereplése miatt, így megvált a vezetőedzőtől. Pedig tavasszal még minden felhőtlen volt Győrben.





Egervári Sándor vezetésével fantasztikus szezont produkáltak a győriek, a harmadik helyen végeztek a bajnokságban, s ezzel huszonkét év után indulhattak az UEFA-kupában. Az ősz azonban mondhatni katasztrofálisra sikeredett számukra. A zöld-fehérek mindöszsze tizennyolc pontot szereztek scsak a tizenharmadik helyről várják a tavaszi folytatást. Egervári menesztéséről egyre többet pletykáltak, ő azonban tegnapig bízott abban, hogy folytathatja a munkát. 

A választ nem én fogom megadni — mondta Egervári a Kisalföldnek, amikor arról faggatták, mi lesz vele. — Hogy mikor lesz döntés, nem tudom, nyilván szerencsésebb lenne, ha minél hamarabb megszületne. Egy biztos: én minden reggel a tükörbe tudok nézni, ahogy az elmúlt fél évben mindennap tettem. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy egy jó téli felkészülés után tavasszal felzárkózhatunk, s a kupában a nemzetközi szereplést is kiharcolhatjuk.

szembesült azzal, hogy a tavaszi felzárkózást már nem vele képzeli el a klub, s másfél év után távoznia kell. Lapunk megkereste Klement Tibort, a Győr ügyvezető igazgatóját, aki azt mondta, hogy kiadnak egy közleményt, s utána nyilatkoznak. A szakvezető a Blikk kérdéseire viszont csupán annyit mondott, hogy keresik Egervári utódját. 

Egy héten belül meglehet az új edző. Hazai szakember is benne van a kalapban, de arra is van esély, hogy külföldről érkezzen a Győr új edzője — jelentette ki Klement Tibor. Az ETO-nál nemcsak a kispadot, hanem a csapatot is szeretnék megerősíteni. Információink szerint a győriek külföldről igazolnának, kiszemeltjeik között van két válogatott labdarúgó, Szélesi Zoltán, a Strasbourg és Priskin Tamás, a Watford játékosa. 

Blikk-összeállítás
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*UEFA-kupa, F-csoport: a Hamburg, az Ajax és a Villa ment tovább*

A labdarúgó UEFA-kupa F-csoportjában ugyan kikapott hazai pályán az Aston Villa a Zilinától, mégis bejutott a legjobb 32 közé. Ezzel szemben a szlovák együttes (szépen) búcsúzott a nemzetközi kupaporondtól. A Slavia Praha is elköszönt: a Hamburg idegenbeli győzelmével szomorította a cseheket.

*UEFA-KUPA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*F-CSOPORT, 4. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Slavia Praha (cseh)–Hamburg (német) 0–2 *(Olic 30., Petric 90. –tizenegyesből)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Aston Villa (angol)–Zilina (szlovák) 1–2 *(Delfouneso 28., ill. Leitner 15., Styvar 19.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 5)

afca írta:


> *Jééé, vannak szlovák futballhuligánok is?*
> 
> 
> <!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 4 -
> ...



ááááááá dehogy !!!
Ezek Zsolna mezbe öltözött Fradi drukkerek.
Nem tudtad,hogy náluk nincsenek huligánok ?


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 5)

afca írta:


> Össztűz az új aranylabdásra.
> 
> Milánó — Alig ült fel a futball trónjára Cristiano Ronaldo (23), máris össztűzbe került. Többen felháborodtak azon, hogy a Manchester United portugálja kapta a France Football Aranylabdáját. José Mourinho (45), Marcello Lippi (60) és Carles Puyol (30) állítja, volt, aki jobban megérdemelte volna az elismerést.
> Nem Ronaldónak adtam volna az Aranylabdát – mondta Mourinho, az Internazionale edzője. – Tudom, sokan megbotránkoznak Portugá-liában azon, amit mondok, hiszen honfitársak vagyunk. Mégis úgy érzem, volt nála jobb. Az Internél megismertem Zlatan Ibrahimovicot, és biztos vagyok benne, ő a legkiválóbb labdarúgó az egész világon.
> ...



És nincs igazuk ???
Nagyképű ,arrogáns, pökhendi !!!
Nagyon messze van a Leo Messitől. 


Na persze, azért tud focizni ,de idén nem ő volt a legjobb.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 5)

Kicsit off de igaz:


----------



## balu20 (2008 December 6)

Üdvözlet! Még új vagyok, de szeretem a focit. Itt, németben is imádják a focit az emberek, és érdekes, hogy közel sem hallani annyi balhéról, mint nálunk (Magyarországon), vagy az úgynevezett utódállamokban. Azt hiszem, ez mentalitás kérdése is, vagy a kialakult futballkultúráé. Vélemény?


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

*DAC-érdemjegy: elégtelen *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 5 
A Szlovák Labdarúgó-szövetség Ligabizottsága pénteken közzétette a Corgoň-liga fair play versenyének eredményeit. 


 
Illusztrációs felvétel


A táblázat szerint az őszi idény legsportszerűtlenebb élvonalbeli együttese a DAC. 
A sportszerűségi verseny állása a 2008/2009-es bajnokság félidejében: 
Corgoň-liga: 1. Žilina 144.34, 2. Ružomberok 141.84, 3. Košice 139.81, 4. - 5. B. Bystrica a Z. Moravce 137.70, 6. Slovan 136.28, 7. Nitra 135.72, 8. Dubnica 134.69, 9. Prešov 134.65, 10. Trnava 134.25, 11. Artmedia 134.20, 12. Dun. Streda 132.73. 
I. liga: 1. Michalovce 143.22, 2. Inter 143.09, 3. Šaľa 142.57, 4. Košice B 141.47, 5. Humenné 141.18, 6. Lučenec 140.57, 7. Podbrezová 139.40, 8. R. Sobota 139.08, 9. D. Streda B 138.36, 10. Ružomberok B 137.39, 11. Trenčín 133.90, 12. Prievidza 131.75. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

Nicsak Filozófus kollégaMerre jártál????


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

*Szerb Dragoljub Bekvalac váltja Egervárit Győrben*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 6 - 12:58 
Ahogy arról tegnap már a Paraméter olvasóit tájékoztattuk, menesztették az NB I. 2007/2008-as bajnoki évfolyamában bronzérmet szerzett Győri ETO vezetőedzőjét, Egervári Sándort. 


 Képarchívum
A győri klubvezetés már kiválasztotta Egervári utódát


A háromszoros magyar bajnok és négyszeres magyar kupagyőztes zöld-fehéreknél zajlott vezéráldozatról a Kisalföld napilapnak több egykori Rába-parti játékos és tréner is nyilatkozott. Mi ezekből válogattunk. 

Verebes József, a nyolcvanas évek sikercsapatának vezetőedzője: „Azt gondolom, ilyen körülmények között elégtelen a csapat által nyújtott teljesítmény és az elért tizenharmadik helyezés. Sehol a világon nem engednék ezt meg, nyilván ez volt az oka a váltásnak. Ugyan az elmúlt évben harmadik lett az együttes, de hol van ez mondjuk attól, amit mi elértünk, Győrben pedig jó ideje ez a mérce. Érthető, hogy a tulajdonos részéről elfogyott az a türelem, ami egy ideig megvolt.“Szepessy László, a Rába ETO korábbi csatára: „Bevallom, nem lepett meg a döntés. Nemrég a tulajdonos bocsánatot kért a csapat helyett és ez óriási kritika volt. Benne volt ebben az a lehetőség, ami aztán meg is történt. A klubban régóta azon fáradoznak, hogy olyan csapatot hozzanak létre, amely sok örömet szerez a szurkolóknak. Az elmúlt bronzérem után ők is jogosan várhatták optimistán a folytatást, ami azonban elmaradt. Pedig ilyen feltételek mellett bőven az első három között kellett volna lennie a csapatnak. Olyan szemléletű edző kellene, akivel bátrabb, vagányabb futballt játszana az ETO, erre lenne igazán vevő a győri és környékbeli közönség.“ 
A munkájába természetesen nincs belelátásom, így nem tudok, s nem is akarok állást foglalni az edzőváltással kapcsolatban. Ha csupán az eredményességet, jobban mondva az eredménytelenséget nézzük, akkor érthető a váltás, mert az elmúlt bajnokságban szerzett bronzérem után – tegyük hozzá, jogosan – sokkal többet vártak a szurkolók. Ehhez képest nem szerepelt valami fényesen az ETO az őszi szezonban.“ A Nemzeti Sport információi szerint a legutóbb Újvidéken dolgozó szerb Dragoljub Bekvalac lesz a Győri ETO FC új vezetőedzője. A hírt hivatalosan a jövő héten jelenti be a klub. 

ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

Ligakupa

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Ferencvaros</TH><TD class=score>2 - 3</TD><TH class="left tname">Fehervar</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>06.12.2008 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1228561200;// ]]></SCRIPT>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>0 - 3</TD><TD class="summary fr">12'

Andic</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">16'

Nagy</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">35'

Horvath</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">44'

Nagy</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">75'

Nyilasi </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">78'

Toth (11m)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 6)

afca írta:


> Nicsak Filozófus kollégaMerre jártál????


Hol van ? Én nem látom. Itt volt?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 6)

DAC a legsportszerűtlenebb? 
Mivel hullottak a pirosak, mint ősszel a falevél, hogy a tót csapatok ellen ne legyen meg a teljes csapat!
Hála a korrupt bíróknak.


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Hol van ? Én nem látom. Itt volt?


Láttam a nevét kiirva a bal alsó sarokba.Csak olvasgatott.


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

pisti72 írta:


> DAC a legsportszerűtlenebb?
> Mivel hullottak a pirosak, mint ősszel a falevél, hogy a tót csapatok ellen ne legyen meg a teljes csapat!
> Hála a korrupt bíróknak.


Ezzel együtt kell élnünk.Bármire képesek ellenünk.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 6)

balu20 írta:


> Üdvözlet! Még új vagyok, de szeretem a focit. Itt, németben is imádják a focit az emberek, és érdekes, hogy közel sem hallani annyi balhéról, mint nálunk (Magyarországon), vagy az úgynevezett utódállamokban. Azt hiszem, ez mentalitás kérdése is, vagy a kialakult futballkultúráé. Vélemény?



Nálunk Debrecenben sincs balhé. Nincs mentalitásbeli különbség ezt csak a hazuk szoclib média ülteti be a közvéleménybe. Mi itt Debrecenben normális jobboldali érzelmű vidéki emberek vagyunk, nem a balhé miatt járunk meccsre. 
Hiába próbálja a rendőrfőkapitány úr előadni a tutit. Én pl. többször kivittem a 6 éves kislányomat a meccsre és mégsem állt meg a fejlődésben.
Más kérdés, hogy vannak szervezett szurkolói csoportok akik lenyomnak néha egy-egy attackot egymás között, de ez Európa minden országában így van. 
A harmadik csoport pedig az a néhány részeg tahó, akik tényleg csak a bajt keresi, na őket tényleg ki kellene iktatni a forgalomból egy időre.

Csak egy példát mondok:
Emlékeztek arra , amikor tavaly ősszel megvertek minket a nyíregyi rendőrök?
Senki sem balhézott, amíg a zsaruk direkt a tírek kocsmája felé vezették a szurkolókat. Amikor elindult a szájkarate, akkor sem történt semmi, csak megállt a menet, ekkor 2 köcsög lovas rebiszes közéjük vágtatott és kardlapozni kezdtek, minden előzmény nélkül. Egyértelmű volt hogy a zsaruk akkor és ott meg akarták verni a szurkolókat.
A média nagy része persze úgy tálalta, hogy a debreceni szurkolók balhéztak Nyíregyházán.


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

*Ötödikként zárt a DAC *

<!-- Meta --> 
2008. december 5.

<!-- Intro -->Dunaszedahely
| Ötödikként zárta a DAC a labdarúgó Corgoň Liga őszi idényét. A csallóköziek hétszer nyertek, hatszor döntetleneztek, s ötször kikaptak. Elégedettek az elért eredményekkel a klub háza táján, ám hozzáteszik, kis szerencsével 6-8 ponttal is többet gyűjthettek volna. „Mivel a szövetség sokáig késleltette a szenciekkel kötött fúzió jóváhagyását - valószínűleg tudatosan - rendkívül kevés idő volt a nyári felkészülésre. Az emberek eleinte nem is hittek benne, hogy a DAC nyolc év után újra az élvonalban fog focizni. Sajnos, a városunkból is többen mindent megtettek azért, hogy megakadályozzák a két klub egyesülését. Gyakorlatilag három hét alatt kellett teljesen új csapatot építenünk“ -idézte fel a bonyolult idénykezdetet Antal Barnabás alelnök.


<!-- Single image -->






Karaffa Attila felvétele
<!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->*Egyedülálló szurkolótábor*
A csapat szerepléséről így vélekedik az egyesület második embere: „Nem vagyunk teljesen elégedettek, mert idegenben nem sikerült nyernünk, a Slovan (1:2), a Dubnica (2:2) és a Trnava (1:1) otthonában is a hajrában úsztak el a pontok. A kassai együttestől és a Slovantól elszenvedett hazai vereséget is negatívumként könyveljük el. Ennél is jobban sajnáljuk, hogy a Szlovák Kupában nem jutottunk a legjobb négy közé, bár a ligetiek elleni párharc utólag nézve talán nem is a zöld gyepen dőlt el...“
A klubvezetés is kalapot emel a lelkes drukkerek előtt. „Nagy örömmel tölt el, hogy fantasztikus, Szlovákiában szinte egyedülálló szurkolótáborunk van. Rajongóink valóban 12. játékosként segítettek, s idegenbe is elkísérték kedvenceiket. Ezúton szeretném megköszönni hathatós támogatásukat“ - hangsúlyozta Antal Barnabás. 
*Djuricic, Radványi, Lorant*
Három edző is irányította az együttest, a horvát Milan Djuricic kezdte az idényt, aki négy mecscsen ült a kispadon. Majd két bajnokira Radványi Miklós kapott megbízást, a hetedik fordulótól pedig a német Werner Lorant vette át a csapatot.
„Kaotikus volt a kezdés, közel negyven játékost próbáltunk ki, jöttek, mentek a futballisták. Az már a kezdettől látszott, hogy képzett labdarúgók alkotják a keretet, csak az volt a kérdés, mikorra érnek össze. Előny volt számunkra, hogy az ellenfelek nem ismertek bennünket, már a nyitrai nyitányon közel álltunk a pontszerzéshez (1:2), aztán alaposan megleptük a bajnoki címre pályázó nagyszombatiakat (3:0). Balszerencsés vereséget szenvedtünk a Slovan vendégeként, pedig a 87. percben még 1:0-ra vezettünk“ - emlékezett vissza a szezon elejére Radványi Miklós.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 6)

Megnéztem a mai PSV meccset. Azt hiszem ha Affelay felépül Balázs búcsút mondhat annak hogy a PSV kezdője legyen.
Sajnos ma is nagyon halovány volt. Nem hiszem hogy sok esélyt fog még Stevenstől kapni. Azt kell mondanom, hogy Ambramat , Affelay de még a kis Manco is jobb mostanság nála. 
Vissza kellne végre nyernie újra az régi formáját.
Ha Zendent meg van Bommelt is visszahozzák szerintem kereshet új csapatot megának. Sajnálom, nehéz szívvel, de ezt kell mondanom.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 6)

Ez nem annyira idevágó téma! Miért ide teszi?
Hol vannak ilyenkor a modik?


----------



## afca (2008 December 6)

*OROSZORSZÁG. Hiddink és Advocaat mellett újabb holland edző próbálhatja ki magát: a CSZKA a Barca volt mesterét csábítja*

*Az UEFA-kupa 2005-ös győztesénél folytathatja Frank Rijkaard*

A CSZKA Moszkva labdarúgócsapatának vezetősége bejelentette pénteki elnökségi ülése után, hogy Frank Rijkaardot szeretné szerződtetni a 2005-ös UEFA-kupa-győztes kispadjára. A piros-kékektől a Nancy elleni UEFA-kupa-mérkőzés után távozott a korábbi sikerkovács, Valerij Gazzajev.



Fotó: Imago (archív)
Irány Oroszország? Frank Rijkaardot a CSZKA Moszkva csábítja



*A CSZKA MOSZKVA*






1911-ben alapították
Háromszoros orosz, hétszeres szovjet bajnok
Négyszeres orosz, ötszörös szovjet kupagyőztes
UEFA-kupa-győztes (2005)

BL-győztes edzőt szerződtetne a 2005-ös UEFA-kupa-győztes: a Zenitnél dolgozó Dick Advocaat és a válogatottat irányító Guus Hiddink mellett Frank Rijkaard lehet a harmadik holland sztáredző az orosz labdarúgó élvonalban – már amennyiben rábólint a CSZKA Moszkva ajánlatára.

Az egykori katonacsapattól júliusi ígéretéhez híven a Nancy elleni, szezonzáró (és 4–3-as sikert hozó) UEFA-kupa-mérkőzés után lemondott posztjáról Valerij Gazzajev vezetőedző.

„Remek csapattól búcsúzok el, akár úgy is mondhatnám: az új szakvezető arany csomagolásban kapja a gárdát” – nyilatkozta a rutinos tréner, aki három orosz bajnoki címig, négy Orosz Kupa- és egy UEFA-kupa-sikerig vezényelte a CSZKA-t.

Nos, az „arany csomagot” Frank Rijkaard bonthatja ki: a CSZKA vezetősége ugyanis hivatalosan is bejelentette, hogy az egykori holland szövetségi kapitányt és Barcelona-trénert szeretné a kispadra ültetni.

Rijkaard két spanyol bajnoki cím és egy Bajnokok Ligája-győzelem után mondott le a Barcelona vezetőedzői posztjáról. 

Orosz sajtóértesülések szerint a CSZKA vezetői megkörnyékezhetik Dungát, a brazil válogatott szövetségi kapitányát is – már ha a sokat kritizált szakvezetőnek „kitelik a becsülete” otthon.

Az egykori katonacsapat a második helyen végzett a 2008-as orosz bajnokságban a Rubin Kazany mögött, így automatikus BL-résztvevő a 2009–10-es szezonban. Eddig az egyetlen külföldi szakvezető a CSZKA-nál a portugál Artur Jorge volt, a 2004-es szezonban – két Gazzajev-éra között.


----------



## afca (2008 December 7)

*ÁTIGAZOLÁS. A válogatott védő iránt a holland bajnokcsapat mellett a német Schalke és az olasz Fiorentina is érdeklődik*

*Dzsudzsák Balázs csapattársa lehet Juhász Roland a PSV-nél*

Könnyen elképzelhető, hogy Juhász Roland Dzsudzsák Balázs csapattársa lesz a holland PSV-nél. A holland szaklap, a Voetbal International internetes oldala szerint a holland bajnokcsapat érdeklődik a jelenleg a belga Anderlechtben futballozó magyar védő iránt.



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Juhász (jobbra) nem biztos, hogy marad Belgiumban



Az újság értesülései szerint Juhászt az eindhoveni klub mellett a német Schalke és az olasz Fiorentina is figyeli.

Ahogy a VI a brüsszeli klubtól megtudta, a hátvédért négymillió eurót kell kifizetni, ez a PSV-nek és vélhetően a másik két együttesnek sem okozna gondot.

Juhász Roland igencsak kapós az átigazolási piacon, hiszen a nyáron a Newcastle United érdeklődéséről lehetett hallani, az elmúlt időszakban pedig francia együttesekkel (Lille, Saint-Étienne, Olympique Marseille) hozták hírbe a nemzetközi labdarúgással foglalkozó oldalak.

A 25 éves futballista 2005. augusztusa óta szerepel Belgiumban, és jelenleg éppen 42. válogatott fellépésén játszik Belfastban, az Észak-Írország–Magyarország felkészülési mérkőzésen. 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 7)

PSV - FC Groningen


----------



## afca (2008 December 7)

Holland bajnokság

2008.12.7


<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=210 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>1 AZ</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>32</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>2 Ajax</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>29</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>3 FC Twente</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>27</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>4 NAC Breda</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>26</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>5 PSV</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>25</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>6 FC Groningen</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>23</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>7 sc Heerenveen</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>23</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>8 NEC</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>22</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>9 FC Utrecht</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>10 Willem II</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>11 Feyenoord</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>12 Heracles Almelo</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>13 Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>14 ADO Den Haag</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>15 Roda JC</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>16 De Graafschap</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>17 Vitesse</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>18 FC Volendam</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>14</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 8)

postas írta:


> Azert mert nem vertuk meg a nemeteket csak kierdemeltuk a"ARANYCSAPAT" cimet!



Az Aranycsapat cimet többek közt az Olimpia megynyerésével érdemelték ki.

Az már más téma,hogy a Németekkel megverettek minket.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 8)

afca írta:


> PSV - FC Groningen


Kezd a srác elszállni !
Majd ezután jönnek a piroslapok és a sérülések.


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

A VI honlapjának olvasói minden hónapban megszavazzák a hónap csapatát. 

Szeptember

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=761 background=http://www.vi.nl/evdm/veld_bground.gif height=726><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD height=35></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Zwinkels (20505)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Verhoeven (10554)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Pieckenhagen (9487)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>De Roover (22064)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Van der Wiel (16460)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Breukers (2022)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Marcellis (29292)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Penders (5868)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Horváth (5386)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Granqvist (29754)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Zwaanswijk (7256)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Kum (3536)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Braafheid (21313)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Mtiliga (10592)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Nesu (8641)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Kwakman (16055)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Van de Laak (13572)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Brama (10919)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Afellay (23607)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Knopper (9534)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Reuser (7405)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Vertonghen (20022)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Pranjic (18904)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Van den Ouweland (1620)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Suárez (20885)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>El Hamdaoui (10562)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Dembélé (9099)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Berg (22261)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Amoah (11837)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Demouge (6448)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Biseswar (17836)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Elia (16039)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Lurling (6671)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>*Coach van de maand:*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>Jans (25395)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Wetzel (8979)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Maaskant (6172)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

A VI honlapjának olvasói minden hónapban megszavazzák a hónap csapatát. 

Október



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=761 background=http://www.vi.nl/evdm/veld_bground.gif height=726><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD height=35></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Luciano (25.123)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Ten Rouwelaar (11.535)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wapenaar (2.983)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>De Roover (24.756)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Mendes da Silva (11.276)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Saeijs (3.609)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wielaert (18.846)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wisgerhof (12.629)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Penders (8.166)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Granqvist (27.587)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Zwaanswijk (9.515)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Schut (2.539)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>El-Akchaoui (29.208)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Mtiliga (6.446)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Looms (3.987)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Grindheim (28.390)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Holla (6.506)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Vormer (4.745)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>De Zeeuw (21.330)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Lovre (11.518)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Meeuwis (6.793)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Pranjic (32.933)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Bodor (3.855)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Tioté (2.853)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Andersson (18.583)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Beerens (18.429)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Douglas (2.629)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>El Hamdaoui (30.246)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Berg (5.736)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Demouge (3.659)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Elia (28.585)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Hadouir (6.584)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Cissé (4.472)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>*Coach van de maand:*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>Jans (24.805)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Maaskant (10.580)</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Koopman (4.256)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

A VI honlapjának olvasói minden hónapban megszavazzák a hónap csapatát. 

November


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=761 background=http://www.vi.nl/evdm/veld_bground.gif height=726><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD height=35></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Vermeer* (24.100)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Ten Rouwelaar (11.329)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Aerts (4.337)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Van der Wiel* (28.262)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Verhaegh (6.862)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Janse (4.642)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Wisgerhof* (20.313)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Penders (16.348)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Schenkel (3.105)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Moisander* (24.726)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Zwaanswijk (12.739)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Volmer (2.301)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*El-Akchaoui* (29.121)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Mtiliga (6.953)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Nesu (3.692)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Mendes da Silva* (26.164)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Grindheim (9.345)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Falkenburg (4.257)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Schöne* (16.489)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>De Zeeuw (16.379)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Kwakman (6.898)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Janssen* (18.979)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Boutahar (12.860)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Van der Leegte (7.927)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="95%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Suárez* (22.394)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Beerens (14.338)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Lazovic (3.034)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Ari* (20.760)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Demouge (10.957)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Amoah (8.049)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD align=middle width="33%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*El Hamdaoui* (21.218)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Elia (15.003)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Dzsudzsák (3.545)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>*Coach van de maand:*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>1. </TD><TD align=left>*Van Gaal* (20.284)</TD></TR><TR><TD>2. </TD><TD align=left>Been (14.522)</TD></TR><TR><TD>3. </TD><TD align=left>Maaskant (4.960)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

*Orrcsonttörést és agyrázkódást szenvedett Torghelle*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 8 - 
Torghelle Sándor, a német másodosztályban szereplő Augsburg magyar labdarúgója orrcsonttörést és agyrázkódást szenvedett a Wehen elleni vasárnap idegenben megnyert bajnokin. 


 



Az MLSZ honlapja úgy tudja, hogy Torghelle Sándort egy beadás után a házigazdák védője, Kopilas, véletlenül fejbe rúgta, a csatár feje rögtön vérezni kezdett, s látszott, hogy a sérülés komoly. A játékost nyomban a helyi kórházba szállították, ahol az első vizsgálatok orrcsonttörést és agyrázkódást állapítottak meg. Torghellét az eset után kórházba szállították, ahonnan hétfő délután távozhatott, s elképzelhető, hogy a hétvégén már ismét pályára léphet. 

Torghelle (1982) eddigi klubjai: MTK, Crystal Palace, Panathinaikosz, PAOK Szaloniki, FC Augsburg. 
lel/MTI 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A dijbirkózónak eltörték az orrát


----------



## Szabbensz (2008 December 8)

Az egészségét adta a győzelemért


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Szabbensz írta:


> Az egészségét adta a győzelemért


Te kis hozzászólásgyűjtő potyaleső fociszakértő.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 8)

szlovák labdarúgó-szövetség különböző feltételek teljesítésére kötelezte a DAC-ot. Ezek egyike a világító-testek elkészítése. Ez ügyben beszélt a pozsonyi Új Szónak Antal Barnabás alelnök.
- Már elkészültek a tervek, a Nevitel vállalat hamarosan nekilát a munkáknak. Remélem, az időjárás kedvező lesz, és a négy pillér betonozása nem ütközik akadályokba. Úgy tervezzük, hogy a szövetség által megszabott február végi határidőig átadjuk a modern világítórendszert - mondta a lapnak Antal Barnabás. 
*(Új Szó)*


----------



## joseph007 (2008 December 8)

**

Aranycsapat lesz,meg van is,csak nem Magyarországon


----------



## joseph007 (2008 December 8)

*Dac*

Én ott voltam a DAC stadionban....


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 8)

joseph007 írta:


> Én ott voltam a DAC stadionban....


Mesélj!!!


----------



## usanka (2008 December 9)

Sziasztok!
Mivel uj tag vagyok gondoltam belevagok gyorsan a kozepebe es megkerdezem toltek ki mire tippel a mai BL mecsekre.
<table height="211" width="332"><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119124" class="tr-first" onmouseover="tr_over('g119124')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119124')" onclick="detail_open(119124)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="team-home">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="score">
</td><td class="team-away">AS Roma-Bordeaux</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119128" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119128')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119128')" onclick="detail_open(119128)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Barcelona</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Shakhtar</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119129" onmouseover="tr_over('g119129')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119129')" onclick="detail_open(119129)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Basel</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Sporting</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false"> </td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119127" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119127')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119127')" onclick="detail_open(119127)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Bremen</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Inter</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119125" onmouseover="tr_over('g119125')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119125')" onclick="detail_open(119125)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Chelsea</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">CFR Cluj</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119130" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119130')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119130')" onclick="detail_open(119130)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Marseille</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Atl. Madrid</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false"> </td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119126" onmouseover="tr_over('g119126')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119126')" onclick="detail_open(119126)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Panathinaikos</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Anorthosis</td><td class="part-top"> </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false"> 
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g119131" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119131')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119131')" onclick="detail_open(119131)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">PSV</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Liverpool</td></tr></tbody></table>

Valaszaitokat elore is kosz ,aztan megvitatjuk.:222::777:


----------



## afca (2008 December 9)

joseph007 írta:


> Én ott voltam a DAC stadionban....


Hidd el én is......


----------



## afca (2008 December 9)

AS.Roma-Bordeaux 1
Barcelona-Shaktar x
Basel -Sporting.Liszabon. 2
Bremen-Internazionale x
Chelsea-CFR.Cluj 1
Marseille-Atl.Madrid x
Panathinaikos -Anorthosis 1
PSV-Liverpool 1


----------



## Tommyboy25 (2008 December 9)

Sziasztok ! Engem is érdekelne mi történt a DAC stadionban azoktól akik ott voltak.Ami a médiában megjelent azt már hallottam.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 9)

afca írta:


> AS.Roma-Bordeaux 1
> Barcelona-Shaktar x
> Basel -Sporting.Liszabon. 2
> Bremen-Internazionale x
> ...



Ez a te tipped?


----------



## usanka (2008 December 9)

Hat en megraktam a romat,panat es az intert 3mas gyujtobe.Sajnos eluszott,viszont megraktam egy masik szelvenyt,amin ugyanezek a mecsek szerepeltek kiveve intert.:Ugyhogy sikerult 0-ra kihoznom magam.  Ma nem jartam sikerrel.
Az eredmenyek a kovetkezoek:
<table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119124" class="tr-first" onmouseover="tr_over('g119124')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119124')" onclick="detail_open(119124)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer">
</td><td class="team-home bold">AS Roma</td><td class="score bold">2 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Bordeaux</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119128" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119128')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119128')" onclick="detail_open(119128)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer">
</td><td class="team-home">Barcelona</td><td class="score bold">2 - 3</td><td class="team-away bold">Shakhtar</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 1)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119129" onmouseover="tr_over('g119129')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119129')" onclick="detail_open(119129)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Basel</td><td class="score bold">0 - 1</td><td class="team-away bold">Sporting</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 1)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119127" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119127')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119127')" onclick="detail_open(119127)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer">
</td><td class="team-home bold">Bremen</td><td class="score bold">2 - 1</td><td class="team-away">Inter</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119125" onmouseover="tr_over('g119125')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119125')" onclick="detail_open(119125)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home bold">Chelsea</td><td class="score bold">2 - 1</td><td class="team-away">CFR Cluj</td><td class="part-top">(1 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119130" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119130')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119130')" onclick="detail_open(119130)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Marseille</td><td class="score bold">0 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Atl. Madrid</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119126" onmouseover="tr_over('g119126')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119126')" onclick="detail_open(119126)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home bold">Panathinaikos</td><td class="score bold">1 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Anorthosis</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119131" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119131')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119131')" onclick="detail_open(119131)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">
</td><td class="timer">
</td><td class="team-home">PSV</td><td class="score bold">1 - 3</td><td class="team-away bold">Liverpool</td><td class="part-top">(1 - 1)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table><colgroup><col width="47"><col width="69"><col width="164"><col width="50"><col width="164"><col width="50"></colgroup><colgroup></colgroup><tbody><tr class="league"><td colspan="7">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Aki szivesen tippelne a holnapi Bajnokok Ligaja merkozesekre,szivesen latom a tippjeit.Bar elso ranezesre eleg necces merkozesek lesznek ugyhogy jol ragjatok at.Tippjeiteket elore is koszonom.Tovabbi szep estet!:222:


----------



## usanka (2008 December 9)

Afca,amugy eleg szep aranyt ertel el 8/5,gart hozza.:777:


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 10)

usanka írta:


> Afca,amugy eleg szep aranyt ertel el 8/5,gart hozza.:777:


Tudod ,ő elfogult a PSV vel szemben, az egyik kedvenc csapata 
Mondjuk meg lehetett volna fogni őket, hiszen a majndem tartalékosan jöttek.


----------



## usanka (2008 December 10)

En is igy vagyok az AC Milannal


----------



## Krampusz8 (2008 December 10)

Szevasztok!

A mai meccsekre nem könnyű tippelni, hiszen gyakorlatilag már nincs tét. Az 1-2. helyek elosztása nem akkora hajtóerő, bármi lehetséges. 

Érdekesen alakult a továbbjutó csapatok nemzetiség szerinti megoszlása.

Anglia 4
Spanyolország 4
Olaszország 3
Portugália 2
Görögország 1
Franciaország 1
Németország 1

Másképp csoportosítva:

Latin országok 10
Többiek 6

Izgalommal várom a sorsolást...


----------



## usanka (2008 December 10)

*Bajnokok ligája*

Gondoltam elkezdem a tippelest,hatha csatlakozik meg hozzam valaki.
<table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119250" class="tr-first even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119250')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119250')" onclick="detail_open(119250)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Celtic</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Villarreal 
</td><td class="part-top">2</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119254" onmouseover="tr_over('g119254')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119254')" onclick="detail_open(119254)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Dinamo Kijev</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Fenerbahce</td><td class="part-top">2 </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119255" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119255')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119255')" onclick="detail_open(119255)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">FC Porto</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Arsenal</td><td class="part-top">x</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119256" onmouseover="tr_over('g119256')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119256')" onclick="detail_open(119256)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Juventus</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">BATE Boriszov</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119252" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119252')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119252')" onclick="detail_open(119252)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Lyon</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Bayern München</td><td class="part-top">x </td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119251" onmouseover="tr_over('g119251')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119251')" onclick="detail_open(119251)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Manchester United</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Aalborg</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119257" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119257')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119257')" onclick="detail_open(119257)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Real Madrid</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Zenit Szentpétervár</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g119253" onmouseover="tr_over('g119253')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119253')" onclick="detail_open(119253)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> </td><td class="team-home">Steaua Bukarest</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Fiorentina 2
</td></tr></tbody></table>
Mindenki tippjet szivesen varom.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 10)

<table> <tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119250" class="tr-first even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119250')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119250')" onclick="detail_open(119250)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Celtic</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Villarreal 
</td><td class="part-top">2</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119254" onmouseover="tr_over('g119254')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119254')" onclick="detail_open(119254)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Dinamo Kijev</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Fenerbahce</td><td class="part-top">x 
</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119255" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119255')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119255')" onclick="detail_open(119255)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">FC Porto</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Arsenal</td><td class="part-top">2
</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119256" onmouseover="tr_over('g119256')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119256')" onclick="detail_open(119256)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Juventus</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">BATE Boriszov</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119252" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119252')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119252')" onclick="detail_open(119252)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Lyon</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Bayern München</td><td class="part-top">1 
</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119251" onmouseover="tr_over('g119251')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119251')" onclick="detail_open(119251)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Manchester United</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Aalborg</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119257" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119257')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119257')" onclick="detail_open(119257)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Real Madrid</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Zenit Szentpétervár</td><td class="part-top">1</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g119253" onmouseover="tr_over('g119253')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119253')" onclick="detail_open(119253)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> 
</td><td class="team-home">Steaua Bukarest</td><td class="score">-</td><td class="team-away">Fiorentina 2
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## csizike (2008 December 10)

Üdvözlet.

Kiváncsi lennék, hogy a szombaton 13.án az un. EL Clasicó-ra ( REAL-BARCELONA ) mi lenne a tipp?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 10)

usanka írta:


> En is igy vagyok az AC Milannal


Ez csak vicc volt 
Afca ízig-vérig Ajax szurkoló, ki nem állhatja a PSV-t, a Feyenord-ot méginkább


----------



## usanka (2008 December 10)

Nemnagyon vannak formba a real jatekosai + uj edzo,igy en a Barcat tartom eselyesebbnek,de szombaton mar lehet tudni kik lesznek a kezdobe ugy konyebb eldonteni.


----------



## usanka (2008 December 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez csak vicc volt
> Afca ízig-vérig Ajax szurkoló, ki nem állhatja a PSV-t, a Feyenord-ot méginkább



En maradok az olasz focinal .


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Tudod ,ő elfogult a PSV vel szemben, az egyik kedvenc csapata
> Mondjuk meg lehetett volna fogni őket, hiszen a majndem tartalékosan jöttek.


 
Pisti te provokállsz:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

usanka írta:


> En is igy vagyok az AC Milannal


Sokszor fogunk vitatkozni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

csizike írta:


> Üdvözlet.
> 
> Kiváncsi lennék, hogy a szombaton 13.án az un. EL Clasicó-ra ( REAL-BARCELONA ) mi lenne a tipp?


4-0
A fiam él hal a Barcáért.


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

usanka írta:


> Afca,amugy eleg szep aranyt ertel el 8/5,gart hozza.:777:


Na ezért nem tippmixelek


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*E-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Celtic–Villarreal 2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Manchester United–Aalborg 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*F-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Lyon–Bayern München 1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Steua–Fiorentina x</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*G-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Dinamo Kijev–Fenerbahce x</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>FC Porto–Arsenal 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*H-CSOPORT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Juventus–BATE 1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Real Madrid–Zenit 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 10)

usanka írta:


> En maradok az olasz focinal .


Marco van Basten,Ruud Gullit,Frank Rijjkaard.Jó Olasz focit játszottak.Miért mindig az Ajax kell,hogy segitsen??


----------



## usanka (2008 December 11)

Hat barataim latom nem sok sikerrel jartatok mint ahogy en sem,de azert felvazolom az eredmenyeket.
<table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119250" class="tr-first even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119250')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119250')" onclick="detail_open(119250)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home bold">Celtic</td><td class="score bold">2 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Villarreal </td><td class="part-top">(2 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119254" onmouseover="tr_over('g119254')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119254')" onclick="detail_open(119254)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home bold">Dinamo Kijev</td><td class="score bold">1 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Fenerbahce </td><td class="part-top">(1 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119255" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119255')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119255')" onclick="detail_open(119255)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home bold">FC Porto</td><td class="score bold">2 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Arsenal</td><td class="part-top">(1 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119256" onmouseover="tr_over('g119256')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119256')" onclick="detail_open(119256)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home">Juventus</td><td class="score bold">0 - 0</td><td class="team-away">BATE Boriszov</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119252" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119252')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119252')" onclick="detail_open(119252)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home">Lyon</td><td class="score bold">2 - 3</td><td class="team-away bold">Bayern München</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 3)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119251" onmouseover="tr_over('g119251')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119251')" onclick="detail_open(119251)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home">Manchester United</td><td class="score bold">2 - 2</td><td class="team-away">Aalborg</td><td class="part-top">(1 - 2)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119257" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g119257')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119257')" onclick="detail_open(119257)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home bold">Real Madrid</td><td class="score bold">3 - 0</td><td class="team-away">Zenit Szentpétervár</td><td class="part-top">(1 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr><tr style="cursor: pointer;" id="g119253" onmouseover="tr_over('g119253')" onmouseout="tr_out('g119253')" onclick="detail_open(119253)" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"><td class="time">20:45</td><td class="timer"> Vége</td><td class="team-home"> Steaua Bukarest</td><td class="score bold">0 - 1</td><td class="team-away bold">Fiorentina</td><td class="part-top">(0 - 0)</td><td class="icons" onclick="click_detail = false">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table><colgroup><col width="47"><col width="69"><col width="164"><col width="50"><col width="164"><col width="50"></colgroup><colgroup></colgroup><tbody><tr class="league"><td colspan="7">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Afca amugy bizom benne hogy nem fogunk vitatkozni foci ugyben,valahol
csak megtalaljuk a kozos nevezot:222:.
Tovabbi jo ejszakat kivanok mindenkinek es koszonom hogy megosztotatok a tippjeiteket.A holnapi viszontlatasra.:777:


----------



## lampard (2008 December 11)

Real Madrid - Barcelona 3-2


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 11)

lampard írta:


> Real Madrid - Barcelona 3-2



Majd legfeljebb tavasszal.
Barca - Real 2-1


----------



## dia08 (2008 December 11)

Egészen elképesztő gólokat lőttek a németek tegnap.


----------



## afca (2008 December 11)

Kovács Zoli Győrben sem kell.

Győr — Mindössze fél évig futballozott Kovács Zoltán (35) Győrben. A korábbi válogatott labdarúgó nyáron azok után érkezett a zöld-fehérekhez, hogy kirúgták Újpestről. A támadó – akárcsak az egész győri csapat – halványan szerepelt, összesen négy gólt szerzett a szezont a 13. helyen záró együttesben. Egervári Sándor (58) vezetőedzőt már menesztették a klubtól, most Kováccsal bontották fel a szerződést azok után, hogy megegyeztek a gárda új trénerével, a szerb Dragoljub Bekvalaccsal (58). 

– Győrből közös megegyezés után távozom. Az új edző fiatalítani akar, s én ezt tiszteletben tartom. Csalódottságot persze érzek, hiszen amikor nyáron ideszerződtem, úgy gondoltam, hogy egy éremesélyes csapat tagja leszek. Abban, hogy ez nem így alakult, mindenkinek megvan a maga szerepe – hangsúlyozta Kovács Zoltán. 

A korábbi válogatott labdarúgó egyelőre nem tudja, hogy mi lesz vele. Nyáron a szintén NB I-es REAC vezetői elismerték, hogy szívesen látnák Rákospalotán a csatárt. Kovács azonban nem tud nyilatkozni arról, hogy alakul a jövője. 

– Fogalmam sincs, mi lesz. Szeretek annyira focizni és edzeni, hogy ne hagyjam abba a labdarúgást. Érzek még magamban annyi erőt s motivációt, hogy futballozzak – mondta a játékos. 

Kovács mellett még többen csomagolhatnak Győrben: Varga Zoltánnak (31), Nikolov Balázsnak (31) és Pintér Attilának (30) mindenképpen távoznia kell, Eugene Fomumbodot (23) kölcsönadják Siófokra, Kovács II Zoltán (21) pedig az ETO-nál kezdi az alapozást, de szabadon igazolható. Az új szakvezetővel, Dragoljub Bekvalaccsal 2011 nyaráig kötöttek szerződést a győriek.







Kovács Zoltán a nyáron érkezett Győrbe, meglepte, hogy már most távoznia kell
<!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 12)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 12)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 12)




----------



## Elevator Boy (2008 December 12)




----------



## afca (2008 December 12)

PSV - Liverpool


----------



## afca (2008 December 12)

*Moughfire és Rabihou nélkül folytatja tavasszal a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 12 - 19:19 
A Corgoň Ligában az őszi idény után 5. helyen telelő DAC csapata a január 5-én kezdődő tavaszi idényre való felkészülést már a francia útlevéllel rendelkező marokkói Youssef Moughfire és a kameruni Rabihou Amadou nélkül kezdi el. 


 Örzsik Ödön 
Moughfire (sárga mezben) távozott Dunaszerdahelyről


A két légiós közül az őszi idényben a rutinos Moughfire kapott több játéklehetőséget, ám ő ezúttal halványabb teljesítményt produkált, mint egykor a szenci FC mezében. Néhány héten át azzal igyekeztek őt nagyobb erőbedobásra serkenteni, hogy az I. labdarúgóligában közreműködő DAC-fakóban száműzték. Sérüléssel is bajlódott, így nem azt nyújtotta, amit a klubvezetés elvárt tőle. A futballista sem volt elégedett a csapatban kiharcolt pozíciójával, ezért arra kérte a klubvezetést, hogy bontsák fel a szerződését.Rabihou Amadou, aki a Sturm Graz korosztályos csapataiban edződött, sem tudta teljesítményével meggyőzni edzőit arról, hogy a kezdőcsapatban lenne a helye. A huszonnégy esztendős támadó a Corgoň Ligában olykor epizodistaként került pályára, ám nem sok vizet zavart. A DAC B párharcain sem igazolta az elvárásokat, ezért tőle is megváltak a sárga-kékek tulajdonosai. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 12)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 12)

*Debrecen, december 12., 13.55* Szima Gábor szerint a klub legnagyobb játékosa hagyja abba. 

Ahogy arról beszámoltunk, Szatmári Csaba után újabb debreceni játékos döntött a befejezés mellett: a DVSC egyik legmeghatározóbb alakja, Sándor Tamás visszavonul. Ezt a ma délelőtt tartott sajtótájékoztatón jelentette be Szima Gábor elnök.
- A klub százhat éves történetének legnagyobb játékosa döntött úgy, hogy abbahagyja a labdarúgást – kezdte Szima Gábor. – Eljött az idő, hiszen Tamás harmincöt éves lesz. Úgy érezte, nem tud már annyit segíteni a csapatnak, ezért a profi pályafutása befejezése mellett tette le voksát. Nemcsak mint labdarúgó, hanem mint ember is nagyon sokat tett ezért a klubért. Tíz-húsz év múlva ő lesz az, akire legendaként emlékeznek majd vissza. Természetesen szeretnénk búcsúmérkőzést szervezni neki, mindenképpen egy nívósabb csapat ellen. Van a PSV-től ígéretünk, hogy eljönnek Debrecenbe, de nagyon nehéz összeegyeztetni velük ezt a találkozót. Elképzelhető, hogy a tavasz folyamán megvalósul. Ha nem az Eindhoven, akkor is egy rangos ellenfél lesz. Beszéltünk arról is Tamással, milyen feladatot vállal a klubnál a jövőben. Attól is függ, hogy dönt labdarúgó pályafutásával kapcsolatban. Biztos vagyok benne, ahogy a pályán is vezető egyéniség volt, a sportvezetésben is az lehet.
Az újságírók közül többen csalódottan vették tudomásul a játékos döntését, és elismeréssel beszéltek pályafutásáról.
Természetesen Herczeg András is felszólalt. A klubmenedzser elmondta, Sándor Tamás a csapat vezére volt, neki is köszönhető, hogy a társaság mindig egységesen tudott kimenni a pályára. Csak elismeréssel beszélt a játékosról.
Szima Gábor elárulta, idén több labdarúgó nem vonul vissza. Az idősebbek közé tartozó Kerekes Zsombor, Dombi Tibor és Igor Bogdanovics még folytatja pályafutását.
*(dvsc.hu)*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 12)

*Debrecen, december 12., 22.00* Sándor Tamás nem a gazdasági válság hatásai miatt hagy fel a profi focival. 

Felröppent a hír, hogy a DVSC csapatánál a felére csökkentették a játékosok fizetését, és ez lehet az egyik oka annak, hogy Sándor Tamás felhagy az aktív futballal. Nos, "Tobe" - mint azt honlapunknak elmondta - már a nyáron foglalkozott a visszavonulás gondolatával, és csak hosszas vívódás után győzte meg magát arról, hogy még nem jött el az ideje annak, hogy szögre akassza a stoplist, vagyis már a gazdasági válság begyűrűzése előtt sem volt biztos a folytatásban.
Sándor - habár a külföldi alacsonyabb osztályban való szereplés lehetőségét nem zárja ki - ezt követően több időt kíván szentelni a családjának, no és zenekarának, a Dombi Tibort is sorai közt tudó Wyrfarkasnak. 
Többek között erről, és sok más érdekességről mesélt nekünk a debreceni legenda: a beszélgetést holnap a nap interjúja rovatban olvashatják.
*- nl -*


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 12)

Sándor Tamás (középen) részese volt a legnagyobb debreceni sikereknek



Sándor Tamás kálváriája nem most kezdődött, már hosszú ideje küszködött sérülésekkel (hátfájdalmakra panaszkodott, majd térdműtéten esett át), emiatt a korábban nélküle elképzelhetetlennek hitt DVSC nélküle vívta meg meccsei többségét.

A középpályás szeptemberi visszatérése után még azt nyilatkozta lapunknak, hogy töretlen a harci kedve, most azonban mégis úgy döntött, vége. Legalábbis debreceni labdarúgó-pályafutásának, ugyanis a hirtelen leállást elkerülendő alsóbb osztályban még játszani szeretne néhány évig – elmondása szerint Ausztria felé veszi az irányt.

Szima Gábor elnök szerint a klub 106 éves történetének legnagyobb játékosa hagyja abba a professzionális futballt – olvasható a klub honlapján. Maga az érintett elmondta még, hogy az edzősködéssel kapcsolatban vannak tervei, de konkrétumokról nem tud beszámolni.

Sándor Tamás már a második labdarúgó, aki rövid időn belül elhagyja a Loki keretét, ugyanis nemrég Szatmári Csaba is a búcsú mellett döntött. Szima Gábor azonban megnyugtatta a szurkolókat, hogy a csapat többi rutinos játékosa – Kerekes Zsombor, Dombi Tibor és Igor Bogdanovics – nem vonul vissza.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 13)

Debütálása az NB1 ben:
http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/22493


----------



## afca (2008 December 13)

3 - 0 






<TABLE style="WIDTH: 220px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Cvitanich</TD><TD>*1-0*</TD><TD>('27)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Suarez</TD><TD>*2-0*</TD><TD>('55)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Lindgren</TD><TD>*3-0*</TD><TD>('64)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Ajax*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left>http://www.ajax.nl/web/show/id=45561/dbid=4286/typeofpage=55721#</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermeer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Oleguer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Van der Wiel</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermaelen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Vertonghen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>De Jong</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Emanuelson</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lindgren</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'74</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Cvitanich</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'69</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Suarez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sulejmani</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vonk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Schilder</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Silva</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sno</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Blind</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Leonardo </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'69</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Enoh</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'74</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=scoretable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling NAC*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Ten Rouwelaar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Feher</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Loran</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Mtiliga</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'45</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Zwaanswijk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>De Graaf</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Gorter</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'16</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Kwakman</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'50</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'54</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>van der Leegte</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'34</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Kolkka</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Lurling</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'44</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'80</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Van Fessem</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Penders</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Tamerus</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Idabdelhay</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Cairo</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'34</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Hofstede</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'65</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Kramer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'80</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>Nijhuis</TD></TR><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>50541 Toeschouwers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 13)

Sándor Tamás befejezte.

A Debrecennel három élvonalbeli bajnoki címet szerző labdarúgó befejezte profi pályafutását.

DEBRECEN — Megdöbbentő bejelentést tett Sándor Tamás (34). A Loki ikonja abbahagyja a profi labdarúgást, visszavonul. A DVSC vezéregyénisége az elmúlt napokban alig aludt, élete egyik legnehezebb döntését hosszas vívódás után hozta meg. 

– Két-három hete szinte le sem hunytam a szemem. Mindig azon járt az agyam, hogy mit tegyek. Az edzéseket már nem tudom olyan intenzitással végezni, mint régen, kevesebb játéklehetőséget is kaptam, s a futball sem ment úgy, ahogy azt magamtól elvártam volna. Már a nyáron, a térdműtétem után attól tartottam, hogy nem jövök rendbe. Szerencsére nem így történt, de nem vagyok már a régi – mondta szomorúan Sándor Tamás. 





Kupagyőztes 2008-ban


A középpályás 1990-től futballozott a Loki csapatában. Élete első felnőtt bajnokiját 1991. június 1-jén a Fehérvár ellen játszotta, 3-0-ra nyert együttesével. 1997-től 2002-ig külföldön futballozott Sándor, ám utána viszszatért a Lokiba, ahol összesen 275 NB I-es találkozón lépett pályára, s nyolcvannyolcszor ünnepelték gólját a debreceniek. 

– Sok jó meccsem volt a Lokival. A legszívesebben arra emlékszem, amikor 1993-ban visszatértünk az NB I-be, s az akkori bajnok Honvédot 2-1-re győztük le. Mindkét gólt én rúgtam. Nem felejtem el azt a napot sem, amikor első élvonalbeli aranyérmünket ünnepeltük a Debrecennel. A Pécs ellen már bajnokként 3-1-re nyertünk, rúgtam gólt, de a meccs előtt és után olyan ünneplésben volt részünk, hogy most is libabőrös leszek, ha visszagondolok rá – mesélte Sándor, aki csak azt sajnálja, hogy Loki-játékosként nem tudta meglőni 100. gólját az NB I-ben. 

A tervei szerint valamelyik közeli országban, alacsonyabb osztályban levezet. Magyarország azért nem jöhet szóba, mert csakis a Lokiban tudna focizni. 

Döntésével meglepte a DVSC vezetőit, játékosait is. – A klub 106 éves történetének egyik legnagyobb egyénisége vonul vissza. A pályán a Loki vezéregyénisége volt, s bízom benne, hogy azon kívül is az lesz – kommentálta a játékos döntését Szima Gábor (49), a DVSC tulajdonosa, s utalt arra, hogy szívesen látnák, ha Sándor szerepet vállalna a jövőben is a klubnál.
*Sándor Tamás*

Születési hely, idő: Debrecen, 1974. június 20. 
Posztja: középpályás 
Klubjai: 1990–1997: DVSC 1997–1998: Torino 1997–1998: Genclerbirligi 1998–2002: Beitar Jeruzsalem 2002–2008: DVSC 
NB I-es meccsek/gól: 275/88 
Válogatottság/gól: 11/0 
Olimpiai részvétel: 1996 
Magyar bajnok: 2005, 2006, 2007 
Magyar Kupa-győztes: 2008
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 13)

*A kirúgott Egervári péniszt rajzolt főnökeinek?*

GYŐR — Az egyik napilap szerint Egervári Sándor (58) furcsa módját választotta az elköszönésnek Győrben. Az NB I-es labdarúgócsapattól december 4-én kirúgott edző állítólag egy férfi nemi szervet rajzolt egy lapra, s aláírta: „ezt jelenti a szakma Győrben”. 

Az „ajándékból” a hírek szerint Tarsoly Csaba (44) tulajdonos és Klement Tibor (46) ügyvezető elnök kapott. 

Lapunk megpróbálta utolérni Egervárit, de Madeirán pihen, kikapcsolta a telefonját. 

Nem volt közlékenyebb Klement Tibor sem. – A klub és Egervári Sándor közötti szerződésben volt egy pont, hogy ha a megállapodás bármilyen oknál fogva felbomlik, akkor sem teszünk egymásra sértő, becsmérlő megjegyzéseket. Ezért nem szeretném kommentálni a megjelenteket – mondta az ügyvezető. 

Egervári Sándortól és több játékostól azért vált meg a klubvezetés, mert a csapat ősszel mindössze a 13. helyen zárta a bajnokságot. Egervári utódja a szerdán kinevezett szerb Dragoljub Bekvalac (56) lett. 





Blikk-információ


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 13)

Még ekkora tahót! Mikor meg felhívták, hogy adjon rá magyarázatot mindent tagadott. 
Csdodálkozunk, hogy ilyenek a focistáink amikor ilyen emberek az edzőjük? És ez az első osztáyban történt (profi klub profi edző), milyen lehet a színvonal lejjebb?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 13)

Sándor Tamás a valaha élt legjobb debreceni focista,. Egy igazi ikon itt nálunk. Azon magyar focisták közé tartozott, aki tudta játszani a focit, kitünően látott a pályán. Húzóembere volt az atlantai olimpiai csapatnak. Vezetőink bűne, hogy azt a csapatot engedték elkallódni, azóta sem volt olyan esélyünk, hogy kijuthattunk volna világversenyre. Velük sikerült volna. Azért csak 11-szeres válogatott, mert ezt nem tudta megemészteni és "megsértődött", hiába hívták utána, nem ment el válogatottnak. Sajnálom, hogy abbahagyja, vele egy korszak ért véget a debreceni fociban. Ő sokáig példája lesz az ízig-vérig DEBRECENI focistának.


----------



## usanka (2008 December 14)

Jo estet,sziasztok!
Hat befejezodott az szuper rangado Spanyolorszagba.
<table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g120180" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g120180')" onmouseout="tr_out('g120180')" onclick="detail_open(120180)"><td class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Barcelona</td><td class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">2 - 0</td><td class="team-away" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Real Madrid</td></tr></tbody></table>Aki a Barcat tippelte annak gratulalok.Viszont holnap ismet egy csucsrangado lesz a seria A-ban,meghozza <table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g120724" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g120724')" onmouseout="tr_out('g120724')" onclick="detail_open(120724)"><td class="time" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">20:30</td><td class="timer" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </td><td class="team-home" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Juventus</td><td class="score" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">-</td><td class="team-away" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">AC Milan</td></tr></tbody></table>Mindenki tippjet szivesen fogadom,de jol gondoljatok meg kire voksoltok:mrgreen:.
Tovabbi jo estet.


----------



## afca (2008 December 14)

Juventus-AC Milan 3-1


----------



## afca (2008 December 14)

Egervári cáfolja, hogy ő küldte a péniszt.

BUDAPEST ‒ Visszataszító, amit valaki Győrött művelt. Azt írta az egyik napilap, hogy az ETO focicsapatának elküldött mesteredzője egy rajzot hagyott maga után. Azzal jelezte, hogy a futballklubban mennyit, pontosan egy férﬁ nemi szervet ér az edzői szakma. Az állítás szerint a tréner az ETO tulajdonosának és ügyvezetőjének szánta ezt.

De ki tudja bizonyítani, hogy ő tette mindezt? Ha pedig van rá bizonyíték, miért hallgat, aki az egyik napilapnak beszámolt az obszcén levélről? Miért akkor tette mindezt, amikor a trénert már kiﬁzették, s elutazott?

Ha pedig ne adj isten, igaza volt – bár megjegyezzük, Győrött Egervári maga volt a szakma, s ha ő rajzolt volna, magát minősíti –, miért nem lép elő a nagy leleplező? Kérdések sora merül fel, miközben tudjuk, Egervári Sándor (68) intelligens szakvezető, olyan, aki sem a kollégáira, sem pedig másokra nem tesz rossz megjegyzést. Ez a primitív tett az elkövetőjét jellemzi.

Egervári tisztában van vele, hogy az edzőt egyik nap ünneplik, de lehet, másnap már őt kárhoztatják. Mondhatni gyakorlatot is szerzett a kudarctűrésben. Bárhol is volt, mindig úriember módjára távozott. Tegnap tovább szörnyülködhettünk a történeten, mert az NB1.hu-n a „művet” is láthattuk. Ettől az akciótól minden jó érzésű embernek el kell határolnia magát. Egervári felháborodottan visszautasítja a vádakat, a győri klubvezető, Klement Tibor (46) nem kívánta kommentálni a történteket. 





Az „alkotás” Azt állítják, ez volt az edző búcsúlevele


VB-összeállítás<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 14)

Juve-Milán 2:1


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 14)

Egyszerű a kérdés, egy írásszakértő könnyen megállapíthatja hogy az ő kézírása-e. Onnantól kezdve nem lehet magyarázkodni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 14)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Barcelona</TH><TD class=score>2 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Real Madrid</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">83'

Etoo </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">90'

Messi </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 14)

2008 12 21

PSV Eindhoven-Feyenoord Rotterdam

Tipp????


----------



## usanka (2008 December 15)

Hat befejezodott a seria A csucsrangadoja,sajnos nem ugy alakult ahogy en terveztem :| majd legkozelebb,ha a milan kepes megfelelo vedelmet kiepiteni.Amugy izgalmas es golokban gazdag merkozes lathatunk.
<table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g120724" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g120724')" onmouseout="tr_out('g120724')" onclick="detail_open(120724)"><td class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Juventus</td><td class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">4 - 2</td><td class="team-away" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">AC Milan </td></tr></tbody></table> Sajnos a Psv mecsre meg nincs konkret tippem,de igy latatlanba egy X-re voksolnek.


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)

*Ajax: Huntelaar után Stekelenburg az új csapatkapitány*

A jelenleg sérüléssel bajlódó Martin Stekelenburg lesz az Ajax új csapatkapitánya.

A karszalagot eddig az időközben a Real Madridba szerződő Klaas-Jan Huntelaar viselte, és az idény elején Marco van Bastennek állítólag azért esett rá a választása, hogy ezzel is megpróbálja a csapatnál tartani a támadót


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)

*Kweuke, a kameruni bombázó DAC-mezben*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 15 - 12:41 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Ha azt állítjuk, hogy Leonard Kweuke volt a DAC legjobbja az őszi idényben, akkor ez a minősítés nem fedi teljesen a valóságot, hiszen a sárga-kékek kameruni gólzsákja a napilapok, fociportálok értékelése alapján egyértelműen a Corgoň-liga folyamatban lévő bajnoki évfolyama felfedezettjeként került a figyelem fókuszába. 


 A kameruni bombázót két zsolnai védő sem tudta megakadályozni a góllövésben
Foto: örzsik Ödön


A fontos pontokat, győzelmeket jelentő találatok szerzője egy ideig a góllistát is vezette, minden bizonnyal fegyelmi büntetése közrejátszott abban, hogy végül is a Slovan mesterlövésze, Masaryk egy találattal megelőzte a sárga-kékek üdvöskéjét. Mindenesetre a csallóköziek gólkirályjelöltje csapata ősszel elért góljainak felét (11) produkálta. 
*11 akciógól 14 meccsen* 
** Néhány hét, hónap leforgása alatt új állomáshelyén rivaldafénybe került. Számított-e ilyen sikeres bemutatkozásra?* 
Rakétarajtról aligha beszélhetünk, hiszen a nyitányt megelőzően kevés időnk maradt arra, hogy a társakkal begyakoroljuk az összjátékot. A tréner tesztelte a futballistákat, a kánikulai napokban nagy volt a jövés-menés nálunk. Posztomat tekintve csatár vagyok, feladatom a gólgyártás. Egy támadó számára mindenkor és mindehol ez a legjobb ajánlólevél. Szerintem akkor lennének gondok, ha a gólínségről kellene most beszélnünk. Egyébként az idényben voltak olyan meccseim is, melyeken elpuskáztam a ziccereket. Köztudott, hogy három meccses eltiltással is sújtottak, a bajnoki párharcokon kétszer kényszerpihenőre szorultam. Egyébként akciógólokkal lettem a második a góllistán. 
** Sosem kacérkodott más sportággal, mondjuk az atlétikával?* 
Kamerunban is a labdarúgás vezeti a sportágak ranglistáját. Idestova tizenegy éve abszolválom a focileckéket. Szülővárosomban, Yaundéban egy iskolacsapatban kezdődött pályafutásom. 
** Hazájában az Inter Stars és a Cintre mezét viselte. A legismertebb klub, a Canon azonban nem tartott igényt szolgálataira.* 
Pontosítok: eddig még nem ajánlottak szerződést a Canon vezetői. Ne feledjük, még nagyon az út elején tartok, mindössze huszonegy éves vagyok. Egyébként a nemzetközi focibörzén a válogatottban való szereplés a legjobb ajánlólevél. 
** Mely korosztályban képviselte Kamerunt?* 
Előbb a juniorok afrikai nemzetek kupáján. Ezen a megmérettetésen, melyen egyébként ott volt jelenlegi dunaszerdahelyi játékostársam, Jean Michel N´lend is. Néhány alkalommal a hálóba is betaláltam. Egy kongói tornán pedig hazám olimpiai válogatottjában is bemutatkoztam. Szerintem az ötkarikás alakulatban való szereplésem keltette fel a tornákon megfigyelőként vizitelő játékosügynökök érdeklődését. 
** Mégsem Európában, hanem Iránban, az Esteghal csapatánál landolt.* 
Nem szabad lebecsülni az iráni bajnokság színvonalát, az ottani élcsapatok által biztosított feltételeket. Szerencsém volt. A dunaszerdahelyi klubelnök, Mohseni, iráni lévén, hazai pályákon keresett erősítést. Ő invitált Szlovákiába, a DAC-hoz. 

*Premier League, Primera Liga, Bundesliga?* 
** Azonnal rábólintott a felkérésre?* 
Egy kis ideig mérlegeltem, majd igent mondtam az ajánlatra. Szlovákia megfelelő helyszínnek tűnt a továbblépéshez, hiszen az Európai Unió tagja. Közelebb kerültem Angliához, Spanyolországhoz, Franciaországhoz. Nem tagadom, az említett országok bajnokságában szeretném kipróbálni képességeimet. Ne vegyék nagyképűségnek amit most mondok, ha rajtam múlna, a Manchester United mezét választanám. 
** Edzője, Werner Lorant közreműködésével akár a Bundesligát is a célbajnokságok közé sorolhatnánk...* 
Természetesen a német élvonalat is vonzónak találom. Jelenlegi mesterem a legjobbak közé tartozik a szakmában. Amennyiben valahol elismerően szólna rólam, bizonyára sokan emlékezetükbe vésnék a nevem. Megtekintenék a góljaimat prezentáló videofelvételeket. Nem kizárt, hogy meg is szólítanának. 
**A színfalak mögött azt rebesgetik, hogy több neves klub, például az Olimpiakosz, a Marseille, a Lens, a Frankfurt is szívesen látná soraiban. Sokan biztosra veszik, hogy a januári átigazolási időszakban távozik a DAC-tól.* 
Szerződésem 2008 júniusáig köt a klubhoz, ehhez jön még a sárga-kékek egyéves opciós joga. Az egyesület hozzájárulása nélkül nem válthatok klubot. Jól érzem magam Dunaszerdahelyen, ha a vezetők úgy döntenek, hogy túladnak rajtam, akkor pedig továbbállok. Ha nem, akkor meg maradok. 
** Dunaszerdahelyről, a Corgoň-ligából viszont aligha kerülhet be a szelídíthetetlen oroszlánok társulatába.* 
Nemzeti együttesünkbe azokat válogatják be, akik az angol, francia, spanyol élvonalban játszó kollektívák mezében vitézkednek. Nagy a tülekedés, van miből válogatnia szövetségi kapitányunknak. Nem kergetek légvárakat. Tudatosítottam, szlovákiai bajnokságban közreműködő kameruni nem számíthat behívóra. 

*Májk Radványi apaszerepben* 
** A dunaszerdahelyi futballpályán edz, a DAC-stadion területén felújított apartmánban talált ideiglenes otthonra. Elégedett-e a feltételekkel, a szórakozási lehetőségekkel?* 
A kameruni ötös fogat tagja vagyok, honfitársaimmal már otthonosan mozgunk Dunaszerdahelyen. Szálláshelyünkön tévékészülék, játékkonzol, számítógép és az internet jelenti számunkra a kikapcsolódást. Gyakran megfordulunk a helybeli bevásárlóközpontokban. A városban olykor már az elviselhetetlenség határát súrolja a csend, a nyugalom. Ilyenkor útra kelünk. Mivel nincs személygépkocsink, Pozsonyba és Bécsbe taxival utazunk. 
** Ki segített a beilleszkedésben?* 
A legtöbbet Májk Radványi, a vezetőedző asszisztense. Nem ismer teljesíthetetlen kérést. Szlovákiában apámnak tekintem őt. 
** Megtudhatnánk-e valamit a családjáról? Van-e barátnője, hol él? Milyen gyakran találkozik szeretteivel?* 
Özvegy édesanyám, öt testvérem és a barátnőm is Yaundéban él. Három fivérem és két húgom van. Fiútestvéreim nem futballoznak. Keresetem tetemes részét hazautalom, ebből családomat támogatom. Iráni légióskodásom idején gondot okozott a banki tranzakciók lebonyolítása. Szlovákiában ilyen problémákkal nem szembesültem. Ebben az esztendőben két ízben, legutóbb nyár elején jártam Kamerunban. Most december 15-én repülök haza. 
** Kweuke immár első számú közönségkedvenc, akit az ellenfelek is tisztelnek. Egyre több teret kap a médiában. Hazánkban immár az ügyeletes futballsztárok közé araszolt.* 
Minden elismerésem a drukkereinké, fantasztikus hangulatot teremtenek számunkra. Ez jelenti a hajtóerőt, a motivációt. Én inkább úgy mondanám, az ellenfelek nagyon odafigyelnek, felügyelnek rám. Ha tehetik, sanyargatnak. A médiák az idény hajrájában figyeltek fel produkciómra. Akkor, amikor már egyértelművé vált, hogy nem egyszeri fellángolásról, hanem stabilitásról van szó. Nem tartom magam sztárnak vagy sztárjelöltnek. 
** Mit szeretne Szlovákiában futballistaként elérni?* 
Arra összpontosítok, hogy a sportág híveinek emlékezetében, nemcsak Dunaszerdahelyen, hanem az ország távolabbi részeiben is alakításaim, góljaim sokáig rezonáljanak. Nevem hallatán pedig úgy emlékezzenek majd rám, hogy játékosként és emberként egyaránt egyéniség vagyok. 

parameter.sk


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 15)

afca írta:


> 2008 12 21
> 
> PSV Eindhoven-Feyenoord Rotterdam
> 
> Tipp????



Két rossz formában lévő csapat. A szívem azt mondja a Psv nek kell nyernie, de gólt fognak kapni ezért 2:1 a tippem.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 15)

usanka írta:


> Hat befejezodott a seria A csucsrangadoja,sajnos nem ugy alakult ahogy en terveztem :| majd legkozelebb,ha a milan kepes megfelelo vedelmet kiepiteni.Amugy izgalmas es golokban gazdag merkozes lathatunk.
> <table><tbody><tr style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" id="g120724" class="even" onmouseover="tr_over('g120724')" onmouseout="tr_out('g120724')" onclick="detail_open(120724)"><td class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Juventus</td><td class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">4 - 2</td><td class="team-away" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">AC Milan </td></tr></tbody></table> Sajnos a Psv mecsre meg nincs konkret tippem,de igy latatlanba egy X-re voksolnek.


Valóban élvezetes meccs volt, ami ritka a Serie A ban. (nekem legalábbis nem tetszik az olasz foci)


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Haj Rá Újfalu!!! http://www.obfzkomarno.sk/dorast.htm
mi fogjuk megnyerni a bajnokságot mert a legjobb csapat vagyunk jellen pillanatban a szezonban. Ha elsők leszünk akkor aszt jelenti, hogy feljutunk az 5.-ik Ligába de a csapat szerint nemfogjuk eltudni válalni ami szomorú dolog mert a csapatnak nincs elég pénze rá:S. Ezért szponzorokat keresünk akik tudnának segiteni nekünk vagy ötleteket ezzel kapcsolatban e-mail cimem: [email protected]


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Haj rá Liverpool remálem megnyerik az Angol Premier Leaguet


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Foci az életem,
kevés a képletem
hogyan játszak,
hogyan másszak.

El a kapu sarkában
hol vár a labdában
lévő fájdalom,
mi csöppke ártalom.

Testem fájlalom.
És mi tévő lehetnék?
Azt nem tudom!
Deh e érzést szivvel válalom!


----------



## usanka (2008 December 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Valóban élvezetes meccs volt, ami ritka a Serie A ban. (nekem legalábbis nem tetszik az olasz foci)



Hat igen teny hogy nagyon ritka az olasz fociban mikor izgalmas foleg golokban gazdag,de azert ki lehet fogni egy-egy jo rangadot.De nalam a BL viszi a primet ,miutan abban tenyleg a kulonbozo orszagok foci stilusa talakozik es hat hiaba lagymatag az olasz foci azert altalaban benne vannak a legjobb 4-be.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 15)

Sparcos írta:


> Haj Rá Újfalu!!! http://www.obfzkomarno.sk/dorast.htm
> mi fogjuk megnyerni a bajnokságot mert a legjobb csapat vagyunk jellen pillanatban a szezonban. Ha elsők leszünk akkor aszt jelenti, hogy feljutunk az 5.-ik Ligába de a csapat szerint nemfogjuk eltudni válalni ami szomorú dolog mert a csapatnak nincs elég pénze rá:S. Ezért szponzorokat keresünk akik tudnának segiteni nekünk vagy ötleteket ezzel kapcsolatban e-mail cimem: [email protected]



Szevasz haver ! Pénzünk nincs de jó tanácsokkal el tudunk látni! Főleg a földid, Afca nagy szakértője a témának.


----------



## afca (2008 December 16)

A legdrágább magyar focista lehet Huszti.

HANNOVER – A téli átigazolási időszak legkapósabb és minden idők legdrágább magyar labdarúgója lehet Huszti Szabolcs (25). A német első osztályban szereplő Hannover szélsőjét az angol Everton, a Portsmouth, a Bolton Wanderers, a Blackburn Rovers, a Birmingham City, a spanyol Sevilla és legújabban a skót Celtic is szeretné szerződtetni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 16)

Sparcos írta:


> Haj Rá Újfalu!!! http://www.obfzkomarno.sk/dorast.htm
> mi fogjuk megnyerni a bajnokságot mert a legjobb csapat vagyunk jellen pillanatban a szezonban. Ha elsők leszünk akkor aszt jelenti, hogy feljutunk az 5.-ik Ligába de a csapat szerint nemfogjuk eltudni válalni ami szomorú dolog mert a csapatnak nincs elég pénze rá:S. Ezért szponzorokat keresünk akik tudnának segiteni nekünk vagy ötleteket ezzel kapcsolatban e-mail cimem: [email protected]


 
Újfalu??Hisz ott vellával dobják be a labdát.:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 16)

Tolvajok jártak Puskás sírjánál

Budapest — Szégyen, gyalázat! Megdöbbentő eset történt tegnap Puskás Ferenc (†79) síremlékénél.

Az Aranycsapat legendás focistájának nyughelye a gyászszertartása, 2006. december 9. óta a Szent István-bazilika altemplomi urnatemetője: ismeretlen tettesek innen lopták el az emlékhely bútorait, egy több százezer forint értékű biedermeier stílusú asztalt, és a hozzá tartozó széket. Azaz megszentségtelenítették a XX. század leghíresebb magyarjának a sírhelyét.

A világhírű csatár özvegye, Bözsi néni fájdalommal vette tudomásul a hírt.

– Borzasztóan rosszulesik, hogy ilyesmi megtörténhet. Különösen azért fáj, mert nagyon kedves emberek ajándékozták a bazilikának ezeket a tárgyakat a férjem iránti tiszteletből – nyilatkozta Puskásné. 

A jétékosként olimpiai aranyérmes és világbajnoki második Öcsi bácsi korábbi csapattársa, Buzánszky Jenő (83) abban bízik, hogy elkapják a tolvajokat.

– Micsoda szentségtörés, le akarták rombolni Puskás nimbuszát – mondta felháborodottan az Aranycsapat egykori védője. – A tetteseknek tudniuk kellett, hogy kinek a sírhelyét mocskolják be cselekedetükkel. Ebben az országban szinte már mindent tönkretesznek, remélem, a tolvajt hamar elfogják és lecsukják.

A bazilika biztonsági vezetője, Majoros Attila nem tudja elképzelni, hogy miként vihették el a bútorokat. Ő maga 50 ezer forintot ajánlott fel a nyomravezetőnek, ugyanezt az összeget adná a felcsúti Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia annak, aki segít az ellopott tárgyak megtalálásában.

Az ügyben megkerestük a Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság kommunikációs osztályát. Pap Judit sajtóügyeletes elmondta, egyelőre senki nem tett feljelentést a bűntényt követően – a Blikk azonban úgy értesült, ma Majoros Attila megteszi a szükséges lépéseket.

Ez a döbbenetes lopás nem az első hasonló eset volt a sírhelynél. Korábban is tűntek el kegytárgyak, ráadásul nemrég megrongálták a sír elé felállított magyar és angol nyelvű emléktáblát. Sőt korábban Szegeden ismeretlen elkövetők meggyalázták az Aranycsapat szobrát.

P. Z.–Sz. Z.<!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 16)

afca írta:


> A legdrágább magyar focista lehet Huszti.
> 
> HANNOVER – A téli átigazolási időszak legkapósabb és minden idők legdrágább magyar labdarúgója lehet Huszti Szabolcs (25). A német első osztályban szereplő Hannover szélsőjét az angol Everton, a Portsmouth, a Bolton Wanderers, a Blackburn Rovers, a Birmingham City, a spanyol Sevilla és legújabban a skót Celtic is szeretné szerződtetni.




Csak várjuk ki a végét. Voltak már ilyen hírek korábban is. Csak nehogy jövőre is a Hannoverben focizzon.


----------



## afca (2008 December 17)

*Bobby Davison szerint elfogadhatatlan a három hónapos szünet*

Bobby Davison csapata, a Ferencváros túl van az őszi idény tizenöt bajnoki meccsén, s fél szezont követően az első helyről várja a tavaszt. Csakhogy folytatás jó három hónap múlva, amely egy Angliából érkező szakembernek elfogadhatatlan. Bobby Davisont, az NB II Keleti csoportját vezető FTC edzőjét arra kérte a Nemzeti Sport, értékelje a zöld-fehérek eddigi teljesítményét, és mondja el a véleményét a magyarországi futballélet hosszú téli szünetéről.





*Gondolom, az ön számára új ez a helyzet: alig hogy belemelegedett a munkába, már vége is a szezonnak
*– Mielőtt kifejteném, mit gondolok erről, hadd szögezzem le: nem fejeződött még be az idény. Nem győzöm hangsúlyozni az öltözőben, hogy senki se merészeljen visszavenni a tempóból, ugyanolyan intenzitást követelek novemberben is, mint az évad közepén! 

Nehogy már valamelyik játékos arra panaszkodjon nekem tizenöt meccset követően, hogy ráfér a pihenő. Most abba nem is megyek bele, hogy Angliában javában tart a nagyüzem, sőt a téli időszak még sűrűbb, mint az idény további része, nekünk pedig mindössze három Ligakupa-meccsünk van hátra...

*Mi a hátránya annak, hogy három hónapos szünet következik?*
– Az, hogy Magyarországon kétszer kell felkészülni az évadra, olyan, mintha két külön bajnokság szerepelne a programban. Az angol csapatok nyáron végigcsinálnak egy gyilkos alapozást, ahol a játékosok megkapják a hosszú idényhez szükséges állóképességet, olyan erőállapotba kerülnek, hogy a meccsekkel, a hétközi edzésekkel fenntartják a megszerzett szintet. 

Nyáron sokan furcsállták az edzésmunkánkat, többen Üllői úti kiképzőtáborról beszéltek, holott mi a Sheffield Unitedhez hasonló programot dolgoztunk ki. Csak amíg Kevin Blackwell együttesére a télen nem várnak ilyen intenzív hetek, addig ígérhetem, a Fradi labdarúgói a tavaszt megelőzően újabb kínzás előtt állnak. 

*A Ferencváros vezeti a tabellát, és a feljutásra leginkább esélyes csapattá lépett elő.*
– Fél szezonon vagyunk túl, és elsők vagyunk – nagyjából ennyivel kellene elintéznünk, hogy vezetjük a tabellát. A Vecsés elleni győzelmünk után fel is háborodtam, hogy a csapat összeállt a fotósok előtt, és úgy fényképezkedett, mintha már bajnok lenne. 

Megengedhetetlen, hogy megelégedjenek a teljesítményükkel a futballisták. Nem győzöm hangsúlyozni, mennyire fontos a profizmus, amíg minden labdarúgómtól viszontlátom ezt, addig teljes mellszélességgel kiállok értük.


----------



## afca (2008 December 17)

Ajax Amsterdam - SK Slavia Praha

UEFA kupa.Tipp?

2-1


----------



## afca (2008 December 17)

*DAC Dunajska Streda 
*










Corgon liga





DAC Dunajska Streda B

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position / Positiondetail</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Göksu Hasancik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Novota </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Michal Minar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 28 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Branislav Rzeszoto </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfe5"><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Marcel Gasparik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Robert Caha </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AL), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>350.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Krisztian Nemeth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfe5"><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tomas Gerich </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 35 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zoltan Vasas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 31 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Clovis Guy Adiaba Bondoa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mirko Plantic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>170.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Csaba Regedei </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (AR), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Marcin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Youssef Moughfire </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>225.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Attila Pinte </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OM)

, 37 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Peter Hoferica </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfe5"><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lukas Zapotoka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Martin Diolong Abena </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Richard Osei </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ROM), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ismail Hassan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jean Paul Ntsogo Boya </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matej Kovac </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Rolf Martin Landerl </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Eso Esad Veledar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mate Dragicevic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 29 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>315.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Leonard Kweuke </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jean Michel N`Lend </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ededed><TD class=al colSpan=3>Ausländer: 16 (59,3 %)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Amt / Alter</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Nat.</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vertrag</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Amtsantritt</TH></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 1px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">*Werner Lorant*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 120px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Trainer, 60 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=ac>2009</TD><TD class=ac>29.08.2008</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 17)

DAC Dunajska Streda B 






<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Position / Positiondetail</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Marktwert</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tibor Zsuzskovics </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Igor Kiss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David Kosar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Adam Lelkes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Matyas Lelkes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David Radvanyi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Samuel Fuzik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tamas Haban </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Adam Bartal </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Csaba Gabris </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Miroslav Hoska </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Arpad Bartalos </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Krisztian Brunczvik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Pavel Buka </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Stefan Bögi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Szabolcs Demeter </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 17 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Tibor Egri </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David Harsanyi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm , 19 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ludovit Spot </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm , 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Hussain Khorshidi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm , 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zoltan Bognar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm , 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ededed><TD class=al colSpan=3>Ausländer: 1 (4,8 %)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=3><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Amt / Alter</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Nat.</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vertrag</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Amtsantritt</TH></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 1px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">*Michal Kuruc*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 120px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Trainer, 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=ac>?</TD><TD class=ac>?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## subzero9 (2008 December 17)

Forza Real


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 17)

afca írta:


> Ajax Amsterdam - SK Slavia Praha
> 
> UEFA kupa.Tipp?
> 
> 2-1




3:0


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

*Werner Lorant: „Nem beszélni, focizni kell!”*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 17 - 10:24 
A Corgoň-ligának júliusban még Milan Djuricic vezetésével vágott neki a DAC, ám négy forduló után a horvát szakember távozott a csapat éléről. Utódaként mindenképpen ismert és sikeres edzőt szeretett volna látni a korábban az osztrák Admira Wackert irányító iráni klubelnök, Khashayar Mohseni. Szóba került a holland Ruud Krol neve is, végül a játékosként UEFA-kupát is nyert Werner Lorant lett a befutó. 


 Werner Lorant (balra) a klubelnök, Khashayar Mohseni elképzeléseit hallgatja
Deutsch Attila


_*Helyszíni szemle után focifrigy*_ 
A szigorúságáról, keménységéről ismert német tréner az 1860 München történetének egyik legsikeresebb edzője, a kinevezésekor még csupán a harmadosztályban szereplő klubot a Bundesliga élcsapatai közé vezette. A tizedik idénye közben, 2001 őszén távozott a bajoroktól és azóta nyakába vette a világot. Az elmúlt években megfordult többek között Törökországban, Cipruson, Iránban, Koreában és Kínában is. Tapasztalt edzőként nem rohant fejjel a falnak. „Először természetesen meghallgattam a klubelnök elképzeléseit, majd átgondoltam, mivel is járna, ha Szlovákiában vállalnék munkát. Mielőtt döntöttem volna, mindenképpen látni akartam leendő csapatomat. Ezért a besztercebányai Dukla elleni hazai bajnokin ott voltam a lelátón. A helyszínen győződtem meg arról, hogy a városban és a környéken rajongásig szeretik az emberek a focit. A szurkolók lankadatlan lelkesedése kellemesen meglepett. A játékosokban és a csapatban láttam perspektívát. Ezért a meccs után szóban elköteleztem magam a dunaszerdahelyiekhez” – elevenítette fel a frigyhez vezető út előzményeit a stratéga, aki előbb mondhatni „hozzánőtt” a kisebbik müncheni klub kispadjához, majd közel egy évtizednyi klubhűség után világcsavargóként folytatta pályafutását. 
_*Hét év, két földrész, tizenegy klub*_ 
Hét év alatt két földrész tizenegy klubjánál tartotta kezében a karmesteri pálcát. „Tehetek én arról, hogy az új évezredben mindenki engem akart megkaparintani? – élcelődött a magyar elődökre utaló vezetéknévvel rendelkező szakember. „Dédnagyapám magyar volt. Édesapám már nem beszéli a nyelvet, így nem is volt alkalmam kitől megtanulni magyarul. Dunaszerdahelyen időközben már ragadt rám valami. Hajrá, DAC!” – villantotta meg magyarnyelv-tudását a mester, akit szakmai körökben kemény edzőnek tartanak. Olyannak, akinél a fegyelem a legfontosabb. Vajon hogyan fogadták módszereit a DAC-játékosok? „Fegyelem nélkül nem lehet jó eredményeket elérni. A futball is munka, ahol sokat kell dolgozni. Csak úgy lehetünk sikeresek, ha az edzéseken a fiúk nem lazsálnak, hanem keményen gyakorolnak, a mérkőzésen szigorúan betartják a taktikai utasításokat. A játékosoknak élvezniük kell a futballt, ellenkező esetben csak szenvednek a pályán. A foci imitációját már sehol sem díjazzák. Ezzel már tisztában vannak mostani védenceim is, így e tekintetben nincs is gond a labdarúgók hozzáállásával. Mindenkinek többször is elmondtam, mik az elvárásaim. Akik viszont ezeket nem teljesítették, mert ilyenre is volt példa, azoktól elbúcsúztunk” – utalt a keretben menet közben bekövetkezett változásokra a német iskola tipikus képviselője, akinél a védekezés, a taktikai fegyelem és az erőnlét az elsőrendű. Nem sokkal dunaszerdahelyi szerepvállalása után öt héten át félmaratoni távhosszúságú erdei futásokkal igyekezett javítani a gondjaira bízott futballisták erőnlétén. Munkáját minden bizonnyal az is nehezíti, hogy nemzetközi alakulatot irányít? 
_*„Nem beszélni, focizni kell!”*_ 
„Nem beszélni, hanem focizni kell! A képzett labdarúgók egyébként ismerik a focinyelvet. Olykor bizony nagy a hangzavar a taktikai értekezleteken. A bevett forgatókönyv alapján előbb németül közreadom elképzeléseimet, majd ezeket segítőim angolra, franciára, szlovákra, magyarra fordítják le” – hangzott a karizmatikus szakember válasza, aki egyébként fantasztikus légkört képes teremteni az öltözőben, a kispadon és a pálya szélén. Több országban is munkálkodott, milyennek tartja a szlovák bajnokság színvonalát? Mit sikerült megvalósítania elképzeléseiből mostani állomáshelyén? „Egyértelmű, hogy a szlovák felsőház nem tartozik az európai topligák közé. Az eddig látottak alapján közepes nívójúnak tartom az itteni pontvadászatot. Az együttesek mezében azonban sok tehetséges focista bontogatja szárnyait. Ami pedig a DAC-ot illeti, pozitívan értékelem a huszonhét pont megszerzését, mindössze néggyel vagyunk lemaradva a dobogós helyezéstől. Az viszont egyértelműen negatívum, hogy hazai pályán a botrányos drukkerveréssel tarkított meccsen simán kikaptunk a Slovantól. Olyan párharcokra is volt példa, melyeken a végjátékban engedtük ki a kezünkből a győzelmet. Még ennél is jobban irritál, hogy elbúcsúztunk a Szlovák Kupától. Az Artmedia ugyanis verhető ellenfél volt. Még az sem mentség, hogy eltiltások miatt kulcsembereink hiányoztak az említett találkozókon” – hangzott a távirati stílusban megfogalmazott őszi számvetés. Az illusztris személyiség néhány hét leforgása alatt sok mindent, többek között rendőrattakot, bírói melléfogásokat, piros lapok és eltiltások sorozatát, zárt kapus meccset is megélt Dunaszerdahelyen. Ráadásul mostani állomáshelyén jubilált_*.*_ 
_*Önéletrajz szlovákiai fejezettel*_ 
„Azt már régebben eldöntöttem, könyvet írok pályafutásomról. Akkor azonban még nem gondoltam volna, hogy az egyik fejezet, a szlovákiai ilyen különleges lesz. Visszatérve a büntetéssorozathoz, én úgy tartom, a futballt a nézőknek játsszák, ezért számomra érthetetlen a zárt kapus mérkőzések fegyelmi filozófiája. Ugyancsak képtelen voltam megfejteni, mikor, miért, mit ítélnek, milyen mércével mérnek a bírók. A fiatalság, a rutinhiány még nem szolgálhat mentségül a melléfogásokra, tévedésekre. Ezek ugyanis a kollektívák igyekezetét torpedózzák meg, munkánk gyümölcsétől fosztanak meg.” Gyakran szólt elismerően a DAC szurkolóiról. „Ők egyértelműen tizenkettedik játékosként segítették a csapatot. Edzői karrierem során a legfanatikusabbak a Fenerbahce és a Sivasspor drukkerei voltak. Az viszont meglepő és egyben megható, hogy a DAC-drukkerek mindenkor, vert helyzetben, stadionban és zárt kapukon túl is kiállnak kedvenceik mellett. A fiúkat arra ösztökéltem, hogy egy igazi profinak a szurkolói rajongást szíveket megdobogtató gólokkal, hajtással, jó teljesítménnyel illik mindenkor viszonoznia.” Teherán és Isztambul után mennyire találja elfogadhatónak a vidéki kisváros, Dunaszerdahely kínálatát, hangulatát? „Előző állomáshelyeimhez viszonyítva Dunaszerdahely valóban egy kicsi, de futballőrült város. Nyoma sincs a bábeli zűrzavarnak, darálásnak. Nincsenek távolságok. Nagyon elégedett vagyok a szállással, a Thermálparkban szép és nyugodt környezetben lakom.” A sárga-kékek az élmezőnyben telelnek, milyen helyezéssel lenne elégedett a bajnokság végén? „Én maximalista vagyok, mindig első akarok lenni, ám jelenleg a csapat összekovácsolását, megerősítését tartom a legfontosabb feladatnak. Búcsúzáskor közöltem a fiúkkal: felettébb kemény téli alapozásra számíthatnak. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a januári, februári tortúra meglátszik majd az együttes tavaszi teljesítményén” – vázolta fel elképzeléseit az ismert személyiség, egyéni hangvételével, módszereivel, stratégiai és taktikai elképzeléseivel, megnyilatkozásaival valójában a honi pontvadászat üde színfoltjává vált.


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

*Van der Vaart nem érzi jól magát a Realnál*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 18
Rafael van der Vaart nem érzi jól magát a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatánál, de tudja, hogy jelenleg nem hagyhatja el a gárdát. 


 Elkenődve



Spanyol médiaértesülések szerint a 22 éves támadó középpályást valószínűleg az idény végén, azaz a királyi gárdánál eltöltött első szezonja után adja el a Real. 
"Nem vagyok boldog, nagyon nehéz helyzetbe kerültem. Még csak öt hónapja vagyok itt, így nem érdemes messzemenő következtetéseket levonni a jelenlegi viszonyokból, de annyi bizonyos, hogy egyelőre senki nem beszélt velem a klubból a jövőmről" - mondta a holland válogatott futballista, aki az első hónapban kitűnően játszott, majd visszaesett a teljesítménye, s így kikerült a kezdőcsapatból. 
A bajnoki címvédő Real Madridnak jelenleg 12 pont a hátránya a listavezető FC Barcelonával szemben. 
MTI/para


----------



## kattantdebil (2008 December 18)

Egyebet nem tudok elmondani.


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 18)

Jövőre minden szurkolónak csak 1 pohár sör fogyasztását engedik a focipályákon:


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

*Ez az új Fradi-pálya!*

BUDAPEST – Kevin McCabe (60) tegnap megmutatta a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának új otthonát. Az NB II-ben szereplő FTC szurkolói régóta várták már ezt a pillanatot. A zöld-fehérek angol tulajdonosa kivetítőn magyarázta a látványtervet.





Fotó: MTI
Bemutató. Kevin McCabe, az FTC tulajdonosa elmondta, 21 ezer férőhelyes lesz az új aréna, amelyet 30 ezresre lehet bővíteni

Az FTC új arénáját a jelenlegihez képest kilencven fokkal fordítják el, 21 ezer férőhelyes lesz, és 30 ezresre bővíthető. Az engedélyeztetések után leghamarabb 2010-ben kezdik el építeni. A munkálatok körülbelül három évig tartanak majd. McCabe elmondta, hogy a szurkolókkal is egyeztetnek a létesítményről.

– Azt szeretnénk, ha a csapatunk stadionja Budapest, de akár Magyarország egyik nevezetessége lenne. A létesítmény modern lesz, a klubházban az irodákon kívül lesz Fradi-shop, múzeum és étterem is – mondta McCabe, aki közölte, a beruházás 50-60 millió euróba (13-16 milliárd forint) kerül. Az építkezés alatt minden bizonnyal a Puskás Ferenc stadionban játszik majd a Fradi. Bobby Davison csapata pedig NB I-esként, s akár európai kupaszereplőként tér majd vissza az új Albert stadionba.

– Amikor idejöttünk, azt ígértük, hogy új csapatot, új stadiont építünk. Mindannyian azon dolgozunk, hogy visszavezessük a klubot arra a helyre, amely méltó a nevéhez – jelentette ki Terry Robinson (64), a labdarúgó zrt. elnöke.


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

*Ronaldo a Realé?*

MADRID – A madridi klub egyik vezetője kikotyogta: nyáron hozzájuk igazol a portugál focista.
Leigazolta Cristiano Ronaldót (23) a Real Madrid – állítja a spanyol bajnok labdarúgóklub egyik vezetője. A szenzációt az El Mundo Deportivo kürtölte világgá, a lap információja szerint a Barcelona elleni mérkőzés után Pedro Trapote, a Királyiak elnökségének tagja kikotyogta az egyik barátjának, hogy titkos megállapodást kötöttek a Manchester United aranylabdás futballsztárjával.





Fotó: Reuters
Bombázó. Ronaldo (jobbra) tegnap a Gamba Oszaka ellen 5-3-ra megnyert meccsen is bizonyított, gólt lőtt a klubvébé elődöntőjében




– Ha azt kérdezik tőlem, mihez kezdünk most a kudarc után, azt felelem, hogy megvan a megoldás, a nyáron sikerül leigazolnunk a világ legjobb futballistáját. A bajnokok bajnokát, azaz Cristiano Ronaldót – közölte Trapote a meglepő hírt. – Egyelőre azonban kénytelenek vagyunk hallgatni, még nem jelenthetjük be a megállapodást, mert a szerződésben van olyan kitétel, amely nem teszi ezt lehetővé. Ám ami késik, nem múlik.

Mindez azért érdekes, mert a nyári átigazolási „szappanopera” végén Ramón Calderón (57) elnök már bejelentette, hogy meghiúsult a tervük, és végleg lemondtak a portugál sztár megszerzéséről. A Manchester menedzsere, Alex Ferguson (66) pedig ezen felbuzdulva új szerződést kínált játékosának, amelyben megemelné a fizetését heti 125 ezer fontra (35,5 millió forintra).

A Vörös Ördögök m i ndeközben a klubvilágbajnokság elődöntőjében játszottak tegnap a Gamba Oszaka ellen. Wayne Rooney (23) duplájával, illetve Nemanja Vidics (27), Darren Fletcher (24) és Ronaldo találataival 5-3-ra legyőzték a japánokat, és bejutottak az ecuadori LDU Quito elleni vasárnapi fináléba. Azonban nem tudtak felhőtlenül örülni a győzelemnek, mert úgy érezték, a spanyol sajtó támadást intézett ellenük.

– Ronaldo a mi játékosunk, és nem a Real Madridé. Bosszantó, hogy ezt a tényt sokan figyelmen kívül hagyják. A klubunknál senki sem hiszi el, hogy ez a megállapodás létezik – bosszankodott a MU egyik vezetője.


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

*Kweuke távozott a DAC-ból, a Bundesligában (Eintracht Frankfurt) folytatja!*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 19 - 11:54 
Beigazolódtak a híresztelések. Gólzsákja, Leonard Kweuke nélkül folytatja tavasszal a Corgoň Ligában a DAC! 


 A DAC legeredményesebb játekosa elhagyja a csapatot
SITA-felvétel


A kameruni támadó, aki ősszel tizenegyszer volt eredményes tizennégy bajnoki találkozón, féléves vendégjátékra a Bundesliga I-ben közreműködő Eintracht Frankfurt együtteséhez került. Úgy tudjuk a megállapodás értelmében a német klub vezérkarának nyáron elővásárlási joga lesz Leo Kweuke megvásárlására. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=TableBg>*2008/09 UEFA Cup Round of 32
First leg: 18/19 February
Second leg: 26 February*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>1. Paris Saint-Germain FC (FRA) v VfL Wolfsburg (GER)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>2. FC København (DEN) v Manchester City FC (ENG)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>3. NEC Nijmegen (NED) v Hamburger SV (GER)
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>4. UC Sampdoria (ITA) v FC Metalist Kharkiv (UKR)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>5. SC Braga (POR) v R. Standard de Liège (BEL)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>6. Aston Villa FC (ENG) v PFC CSKA Moskva (RUS)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>7. KKS Lech Poznań (POL) v Udinese Calcio (ITA)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>8. Olympiacos CFP (GRE) v AS Saint-Etienne (FRA)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>9. ACF Fiorentina (ITA) v AFC Ajax (NED)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>10. Aalborg BK (DEN) v RC Deportivo La Coruña (ESP)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>11. Werder Bremen (GER) v AC Milan (ITA)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>12. FC Girondins de Bordeaux (FRA) v Galatasaray AŞ (TUR)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>13. FC Dynamo Kyiv (UKR) v Valencia CF (ESP)
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>14. FC Zenit St. Petersburg (RUS) v VfB Stuttgart (GER)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>15. Olympique de Marseille (FRA) v FC Twente (NED)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=TableNoBg>16. FC Shakhtar Donetsk (UKR) v Tottenham Hotspur FC (ENG)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

*UEFA club competition honours*


European Champions Clubs' Cup
1970/71, 1971/72, 1972/73
UEFA Champions League
1994/95


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

Chelsea-Juventus
Villarreal-Panathinaikos
Sporting-Bayern München
Atletico Madrid-Porto
Lyon-Barcelona
Real Madrid-Liverpool
Arsenal-Roma
Internazionale-Manchester United


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 19)

afca írta:


> Chelsea-Juventus
> Villarreal-Panathinaikos
> Sporting-Bayern München
> Atletico Madrid-Porto
> ...



Nem gyenge párosítások. 
Az ajax [email protected] fog a fiorentina-tól. szerintem.


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem gyenge párosítások.
> Az ajax [email protected] fog a fiorentina-tól. szerintem.


Marco van Basten azt mondta ez az Ajax bárkit képes megverni.Csak elfelejtette hozzátenni ezt az Ajaxot bárki képes megverni.A Fiorentinát kiejti.Szerintem.Legalább is remélem.


----------



## afca (2008 December 19)




----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 19)

afca írta:


> Marco van Basten azt mondta ez az Ajax bárkit képes megverni.Csak elfelejtette hozzátenni ezt az Ajaxot bárki képes megverni.A Fiorentinát kiejti.Szerintem.Legalább is remélem.



Mondani mindent lehet, majd meglátjuk mit hoz az élet. 
Jó ez a kutya, nem mellesleg.


----------



## usanka (2008 December 20)

Szep kis kis mecsek lesznek a BL-ben,remelem nem lesz megint angol donto.


----------



## lasziszi (2008 December 20)

Nem lesz angol döntő, mert olasz döntő lesz. Forza Róma!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 20)

nikucici12345678 írta:


> .



az ekkora méretű és kiterjedésű agyadat próbáltad ábrázolni, pajti?


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

nikucici12345678 írta:


> .


Ezen a hozzászóláson fél éjszakát gondolkoztál???


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

*Király Gábort kirúghatják*

BURNLEY – Nem tart igényt Király Gábor (képünkön) szolgálataira a Burnley labdarúgócsapata.

Az angol másodosztály negyedik helyén álló klub átadólistára tette a korábbi válogatott kapust, és a hírek szerint a téli átigazolási időszakban szeretne megszabadulni tőle.

Owen Coyle szakvezető csak akkor erősítheti meg a játékoskeretet, ha néhány embert elküld.



<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

*Huszti Szabolcsra 700 milliót (HUF) szánna a Celtic Glasgow*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 20 - 17:37 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A skót együttes már a téli átigazolási szezonban szeretné szerződtetni a Hannover magyar válogatott szélsőjét. 


 Huszti Szabolcs
arch.


Az MLSZ értesülései szerint Gordon Strachan menedzser akár két és fél millió fontot, azaz több mint 700 millió forintnyi összeget szánna a korábbi ferencvárosi középpályásra. 
Christian Hostetter, a hannoveriek sportigazgatója ugyanakkor azt hangoztatta: a csapat jelenlegi helyzetében -- a gárda csak a 13. helyen áll a bajnokság felénél -- még akkor sem engedheti meg magának egyik legjobbja eladását, ha Husztinak a nyáron lejár a szerződése, és akkor már ingyen távozhatna. 
Huszti Szabolcs mellett egyébként a bosnyák Semir Stilicet (Lech Poznan) és a bolgár Ivan Ivanovot (CSZKA Szófia) is figyeli a skót bajnok. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

<CENTER>*AFC Ajax Amsterdam Squad for the 2001-2002 season*</CENTER>
<CENTER>



</CENTER>
<CENTER>Back row (players), left to right : Ferdi Vierklau, Nikos Machlas, Hatem Trabelsi, Zlatan, Mido, Andre Bergdolmo. 
Middle row, left to right : Pius Ikiedia, Maxwell, Rafeal van der Vaart, John O'Brien, Daniel Cruz, Johnny Heitinga, Andy van der Meyde, Yakubu, Cedric van der Gun, Youssouf Hersi. 
Front row, left to right : Fred Grim, Tim de Cler, Shota Arveladze, Tomas Galasek, Co Adriaanse, Cristian Chivu, Richard Knopper, Wamberto, and Bogdan Lobont. </CENTER>
Director:Arie van Eijden 
Chairman: Michael van Praag 
Head Coach: Ronald Koeman 
Assistant Coach: Ruud Krol 
Assistant Coach:Leo van Veen 
Director of Youth Development: Kees Zwamborn 1 Fred Grim 17-08-1965 Goalkeeper 
2 Ferdi Vierklau 01-04-1973 Defender 
3 André Bergdolmo 13-10-1971 Defender 
4 Thomás Galásek 15-01-1973 Midfielder 
5 Cristian Chivu 26-10-1980 Defender 
6 Hatem Trabelsi 25-01-1977 Defender 
7 Andy van der Meyde 30-09-1979 Attacker 
9 Zlatan Ibrahimovic 03-10-1981 Attacker 
10 Richard Knopper 29-08-1977 Midfielder 
11 Mido 23-02-1983 Attacker 
12 Bogdan Lobont 18-01-1978 Goalkeeper 
13 Maxwell 27-08-1981 Defender 
15 Tim de Cler 08-11-1978 Defender 
16 Petri Pasanen 24-09-1980 Defender 
17 Wamberto 13-12-1974 Attacker 
18 John O'Brien 29-08-1977 Midfielder 
19 Nikos Machlas 16-06-1973 Attacker 
20 Cedric van der Gun 05-05-1979 Midfielder 
21 Johnny Heitinga 15-11-1983 Defender 
22 Abubakari Yakubu 18-12-1981 Midfielder 
23 Rafael van der Vaart 11-02-1983 Midfielder 
24 Mitchell Piqué 20-11-1979 Defender 
25 Pius Ikedia 11-07-1980 Attacker 26 Daniel Cruz 09-05-1981 Attacker ​


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

*Team Manager:* Eric Dalton
*Head Coach:* Henk Bodewes
*Assistant Coach:*John Lathan
*Club Doctor:* Wayne Derman
*Biokenitist:* Vladimir Vlad
*Media Liasion:* Vusi Kama

*Players* 
*Goalkeepers*
Gareth Ormshaw Moeneeb Josephs
Calvin Marlin 

*Defenders *
Edelbert Dinha Duran Francis 
David Kannemeyer Jeremy Jansen 
Andile Sixaba 
*
Midfielders *
Mxolisi Mchunu Brett Evans
Shaun Potgieter Dominic Isaacs 
Dillon Sheppard Gareth Ncaca 
Sibusiso Mzizi Steven Pienaar 
Shaun Oliver 

*Strikers *
Rodrigo Gomes Brendan Augustine
Shaun Permall Carlo Scott


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

Beckham a Milan új sztárja.

MILÁNÓ – Beckham-lázban ég Milánó! Az angol futballsztár tegnap érkezett meg Olaszországba, és mutatták be új csapatának, a Milannak színeiben a San Siro stadionban. Az egyik olasz televízió élőben közvetítette az eseményt, holott a sztár mindössze három hónapra szerződött a piros feketékhez.






Az Egyesült Államokban csak tavasszal kezdődik a bajnokság az őt foglalkoztató Los Angeles Galaxynak. Addig pedig muszáj játékban maradnia, mert különben Fabio Capello, az angol válogatott szövetségi kapitánya nem számít rá.

A Milan vezetői pedig abban reménykednek, jó üzlet lesz a március végéig tartó időszak. Mezéből legalább harmincezret értékesítenének, ami 2,4 millió eurós (635 millió forint) bevételt jelent.


*Nem mindenki örül Beckhamnek*

Fabio Capello (62), az angol válogatott szövetségi kapitánya: – Bomba üzletet kötött a Milan Beckhammel, nála szorgalmasabb focistával még nem volt dolgom. Szerintem végleg, hosszabb távra kellene maradnia.

Carlo Ancelotti (49), a Milan edzője: – Az álmom valósult meg azzal, hogy együtt dolgozhatok Daviddel. Nagyon sokat várok ettől a pár hónaptól. Örök életre szóló élmény lesz.

Gennaro Gattuso (30) a Milan középpályása: Nem értem, ilyen rövid időre miért igazoltuk le Beckhamet. Mire formába lendül és megszokja a többieket, már el is hagyja a csapatot.



Óriási a felhajtás David Beckham (33) körül, lakhelyén, az egyik külvárosi hotelben egy egész szintet lefoglaltatott családja számára, hogy ne háborgassák. 

– Alig várom már, hogy együtt játszhassak Ronaldinhóval Kakával és Maldinivel. Mindig is szerettem volna a Milan játékosa lenni – jelentette ki David Beckham, aki tegnap orvosi vizsgálatokon vett részt és január 11-én, a Roma ellen mutatkozhat be az olasz bajnokságban.





Fotó: AFP
Reklám. 635 millió forintos bevételt remélnek Milánóban az angoltól




Az angol már érkezésekor kirobbantott egy kisebb családi botrányt. A Sky Sport tévének ígért interjút, amit az egyik legcsinosabb olasz riporternő kért tőle. A felesége, Victoria viszont lemondatta a beszélgetést, mert az újságírónőt túl csinosnak találta.

Majd, mint aki jól végezte dolgát, elindult beszerezni a karácsonyi ajándékokat, hiszen Milánó mégiscsak a divat fővárosa!

Sz. E.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Az AC Milan a nyugdijasok csapata.Ott nyugdijat kapnak a játékosok nem fizetést.Meg Cavintont,hogy ne felejtsék el milyen a labda.*<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

*A londoni 6:3*



*




*



*Magyarország-Anglia 6:3 (4:2)
Wembley-stadion, 105 000 néző
Vezette: Leo Horn (J. Bronkhorst, K Schipper) - hollandok
Magyarország: Grosics (Gellér, 78.) - Buzánszky, Lóránt, Lantos - Bozsik, Zakariás - Budai II L., Kocsis, Hidegkuti, Puskás, Czibor. Szövetségi kapitány: Sebes Gusztáv
Anglia: Merrick - Ramsey, Johnston, Eckersley - Wright, Dickinson - Matthews, E. Taylor, Mortensen, Sewell, Robb. Szövetségi kapitány: Walter Winterbottom
Gólszerző: Hidegkuti az 1., Sewell a 14., Hidegkuti a 22., Puskás a 25., Puskás a 29., Mortensen a 38., Bozsik az 50., Hidegkuti az 53., Ramsey (11-esből) az 57. percben
<TABLE class=center cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD class=szurke2 colSpan=2>Aranycsapat Top 20</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1952. 08. 02.: Helsinki, Magyarország-Jugoszlávia</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>olimpia - 2:0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1952. 09. 20.: Bern, Svájc-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2:4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1953. 05. 17.: Róma, Olaszország-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>0:3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1953. 07. 05.: Stockholm, Svédország-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2:4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1953. 10. 04.: Prága, Csehszlovákia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1:5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1953. 10. 11.: Bécs, Ausztria-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2:3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1953. 11. 25.: London, Anglia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3:6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1954. 04. 11.: Bécs, Ausztria-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0:1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1954. 06. 20.: Bázel, Magyarország-NSZK</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>vb - 8:3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1954. 06. 27.: Bern, Magyarország-Brazilia</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>vb - 4:2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1954. 06. 30.: Lausanne, Magyarország-Uruguay</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>vb - 4:2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1954. 12. 08.: Glasgow, Skócia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>2:4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1955. 05. 11.: Stockholm, Svédország-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>3:7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1955. 05. 15.: Koppenhága, Dánia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0:6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1955. 05. 20.: Helsinki, Finnország-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1:9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1955. 10. 02.: Prága, Csehszlovákia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>1:3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1956. 09. 16.: Belgrád, Jugoszlávia-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1:3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1956. 09. 23.: Moszkva, Szovjetunió-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0:1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke1 align=left>1956. 10. 07.: Párizs, Franciaország-Magyarország</TD><TD class=feher align=middle>1:2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=szurke3 align=left>1956. 10. 14.: Bécs, Ausztria-Magyarország</TD><TD class=szurke2 align=middle>0:2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- grundfoci --> 


*


----------



## dgaboca (2008 December 21)

Hajrá magyarok!

Én bizakodó vagyok a magyar válogatott jövöjét illetően, bár most amikor már talán beindulna a henger becsődől a magyar bajnokság. Egyre több válogatott játékosunk játszik már rendszeresen a csapatában, illetve meghatározó játékossá vált. Régebben is ők képezték a válogatottat, csak egyszerűen nem voltak formában, mert a kispadot nyomták évekig. Pedig ezek közül egyik sem olyan fiatal már, gondolok itt Husztira és Hajnalra. Priskin is nagyon jó formában van, mert végre már játszanak.


----------



## dgaboca (2008 December 21)

Köszi pufi! 2004


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 21)

Siralmas a stadionhelyzet nálunk:

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Az elfelejtett stadion2008.12.21. 8:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Kedvezőtlen jövőkép: a debreceni csapathoz jó ideig nem nő majd fel a létesítmény.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A Nemzeti Sport szombati számában a magyarországi stadionhelyzetről írtak, és bizony éppen az egyik legjobb itthoni csapatnál, a Debrecennél nem tudtak jó hírekkel szolgálni. Pedig a Loki rendszeres résztvevője az európai kupáknak, ám a klub illetékesei általában már a hazai mérkőzés előtt szégyenkezhetnek a korszerűtlen Oláh Gábor utcai létesítmény miatt. Az új debreceni stadion pedig egyelőre csak látványterveken létezik, a megvalósítás jelen pillanatban nem több álomnál.

„Debrecen rendkívül sikeres labdarúgcsapatához és a szurkolókhoz is méltatlanok azok a körülmények, amelyek az Oláh Gábor utcai stadiont jellemzik. A Főnix-terv keretében ezért a régi Nagyerdei Stadion helyén új, világszínvonalú arénát építünk fel. A 22 000 néző befogadására alkalmas létesítményben többek között szálloda, étterem és fitnesz-wellness központ is helyet kap. A Nagyerdő új, meghatározó építménye a jelenlegi stadion telekhatárain belül épül fel.”
A fenti sorok akár meg is nyugtathatnák Debrecen megfelelő futballkörnyezetre vágyakozó polgárait, hiszen ezekből világosan kiderül, hogy új aréna épül. Csakhogy az idézet 2004-ből, a Főnix-terv néven elfogadott fejlesztési programból való, s e szerint Sándor Tamás 2008 júniusában már az itt megálmodott stadionban emelhette volna magasba a Magyar Kupa-trófeát. Nem így történt, s a DVSC egykori csapatkapitánya már csak nézőként lehet ott az új stadionban, aktív játékosként csupán maketteket és látványterveket láthatott.
Pedig a helyzet mostanra valóban kellemetlenné vált, a DVSC vezetői minden egyes európai kupameccset remegő gyomorral várnak, hiszen az UEFA-ellenőr többnyire kisregény-terjedelmű anyagot ad le az Oláh Gábor utcai létesítmény hiányosságairól. Az idén nyáron, a Sahtar Karagandi elleni UEFA-kupa-visszavágó előtt az európai szövetség bolgár komisszárjának súlyos kifogásai voltak a stadionnal kapcsolatban, s bár a hibák „felületi kezelése” megtörtént, attól még tény marad: ez a stadion a debreceni futball szégyene. Persze a vendégcsapatok érkezéskor rendszeresen megdicsérik a létesítményt, megjegyzik, milyen klassz kis edzőpályája van a Lokinak, majd megkérdezik: hol is lesz a mérkőzés, mert arra is kíváncsiak lennének…
Nagyon úgy tűnik, hogy az ország második legnagyobb városában patthelyzet alakult ki a stadion körül, méghozzá duplán. Az Oláh Gábor utcai pályára már nem akarnak költeni, mert hamarosan úgyis megépül az új (így fordulhatott elő, hogy majdnem egy évig eredményjelző tábla nélkül játszotta meccseit Magyarország egyik elitcsapata), ám az építkezés egyelőre csak a virtuális fázisig jutott. Emellett az önkormányzat és a klub tulajdonosai egymásra várnak, pedig a stadion csak akkor épülhet fel, ha a város és a klub többségi tulajdonosa összefog. Tovább nehezíti az amúgy sem egyszerű helyzetet, hogy az egyelőre csupán maketteken létező aréna helyszíne is viták forrása. A már sokszor említett régi Nagyerdei Stadion környékét ugyanis a természetvédők féltik. A felvetődő egyéb helyszínek (a repülőtér környéke, illetve a DVSC egykori, Vágóhíd utcai pályájának területe) szintén nem ideálisak.
Reális esély csak egyszer kínálkozott arra, hogy valóban felépüljön Debrecenben az új létesítmény. A közös magyar-horvát Eb-pályázat azonban elbukott, Ukrajna és Lengyelország rendezheti meg a 2012-es Európa-bajnokságot, s azóta gyakorlatilag semmi sem történt a stadion építésével kapcsolatban.
Kósa Lajos, Debrecen első embere maga is nagy szurkolója a Lokinak. Amikor a DVSC mint több szakosztályos nagyegyesület végleg szétesett 1999-ben, éppen a polgármester volt az, aki odaállt a labdarúgók mellé, s az önkormányzati szerepvállalás mentette meg az akkoriban súlyos anyagi gondokkal küszködő focicsapatot. A sportban járatos politikus korábban így fogalmazott, amikor szóba került a téma: „Tudjuk, hogy új stadion és utánpótlásbázis nélkül lehetetlen az előrelépés. Hogy mikor épülhetnek meg? Nincs pontos dátum, ám a következő két évben sor kerül a két létesítmény alapkőletételére. Nem egyszerű dolog, de egyértelmű, hogy ezeket fel kell építeni. S az is sokat számít, ha legalább látjuk az út elejét. Amióta 1999-ben belépett a város a debreceni futball irányításába, folyamatosan haladtunk előre. Persze ez nemcsak az önkormányzat érdeme, kellett hozzá a tulajdonos hozzáállása is. Eljutottunk valahová, s bár ez nemzetközi szinten még nem értékelhető, legalább tettünk valamit. Mi Bajnokok Ligája-csoportmecscset szeretnénk Debrecenben rendezni, s ez jelenleg nagyon távolinak tűnik. De hogy néztek volna arra, aki tíz évvel ezelőtt azt mondja, hogy A-csoportos lesz a magyar jégkorong-válogatott? Jövőre mégis ott lesznek a magyar fiúk a svájci világbajnokságon az elitben, s ez bizonyítja, hogy meg lehet valósítani a lehetetlennek tűnő álmokat is.”
Nem is olyan rég, a nyáron feltűnt a láthatáron egy befektető, és akkor új esély kínálkozott.
„A város első embere beszámolt arról is, hogy egy német befektető érdeklődik az új stadion megépítése iránt. Az önkormányzat már megkapta a külföldiek erre vonatkozó ajánlatát, amelyet tanulmányozni fognak, és a közgyűlés dönt arról, mikor és ki építheti fel az új debreceni labdarúgópályát a jelenlegi Nagyerdei Stadion helyén” – írta a klub hivatalos honlapja augusztus 12-én. Ekkor még friss volt a bolgár ellenőr lesújtó nyilatkozatának emléke, a csapat éppen a Young Boys elleni UEFA-kupa-meccsre készült, aztán lassan elcsitultak a kedélyek. Az említett befektető azóta járt Debrecenben, s a jelek szerint mégsem érdekli az új stadion megépítése.
Azaz a helyzet nem valami jó. Debrecenben egyébként többmilliárdos beruházásként új színház épül. 
*Tizenöt évig tartó átmenet*
Szeretnivaló kis tákolmány a jelenlegi Oláh Gábor utcai futballstadion, amely tulajdonképpen nem is stadion. A Loki felnőttcsapata 1993-ban költözött ide, amikor a csapat feljutott az első osztályba. Kényszermegoldás volt ez akkor, hiszen a Nagyerdei Stadionban már nem lehetett mérkőzéseket rendezni, s a klub Vágóhíd utcai pályája sem felel meg az élvonal követelményeinek. Átmenetileg jó megoldásnak tűnt tehát az Oláh Gábor utca (amely tulajdonképpen félig-meddig mobil lelátókkal körbevett futballpálya), ám immár több mint másfél évtizede megragadt itt a DVSC. Itt nyert a csapat három bajnoki aranyat, de időközben végleg kinőtte az infrastrukturálisan is elmaradott létesítményt. 
*SÁNDOR TAMÁS a DVSC korábbi csapatkapitánya:*
Én már nem is gondolkodom azon, hogy mikor lesz új stadion Debrecenben. Hat éve jöttem haza, akkor már szó volt a felújításról, de azóta sem valósult meg semmi. Félek, hogy nem is lesz belőle semmi. Talán nincs rá pénz. Pedig ez sajnos nem megy varázsütésre.

_Nemzeti Sport_



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Krampusz8 (2008 December 21)

Láttam a Milant. Ha ők nyugdíjat kapnak, akkor a többiek mit? Munkanélküli segélyt?


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Láttam a Milant. Ha ők nyugdíjat kapnak, akkor a többiek mit? Munkanélküli segélyt?


Olasz foci csak olasz foci.Unalmas találljunk egy gólt és védekezzünk.


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

<TABLE class=tabel><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>



*Basisopstelling:*
Heijblok
Meijer
Keller
Volmer
Fränkel
Jüngschlager '19
Schuurman
Hese '66
Van den Ouweland
Oost
Den Ouden '74

*Reserves:*
Cinally
Bot '74
De Jong
Buijs '66
Robbemond
De Ridder '19
De Groot
</TD><TD><TABLE class=tabel><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=120>



</TD><TD align=middle> </TD><TD align=middle width=120>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=120>De Graafschap</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=middle width=120>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3>0-6</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=120>Oost '35




Volmer '35




Fränkel '53




Hese '59




Schuurman '70




Bot '82




</TD><TD> </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=120>



Cvitanich '10




 Sulejmani '12




 Suarez '53




 Suarez '62




 Emanuelson '67




 Cvitanich '71




 Gabri '81
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2>
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Type:</TD><TD colSpan=2>Competitie</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Datum:</TD><TD colSpan=2>21-12-2008</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Tijd:</TD><TD colSpan=2>12:30</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Scheidsrechter:</TD><TD colSpan=2>Wegereef</TD></TR><TR><TD align=right width=150>Stadion:</TD><TD colSpan=2>De Vijverberg</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><CENTER></CENTER></TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>



*Basisopstelling:*
Vermeer
'46 Van der Wiel
Oleguer
Vertonghen
Vermaelen
Gabri
'57 Enoh
Emanuelson
Suarez
'84 Cvitanich
Sulejmani

*Reserves:*
Vonk
'46 Silva
De Jong
'84 Leonardo
Sno
Schilder
'57 Blind</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 22)

A tippem nem jött be:
psv-feyenord 2:1


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

pisti72 írta:


> A tippem nem jött be:
> psv-feyenord 2:1


Nem láttam a meccset de nagyon gyenge az 1-0 a Feyenoord ellen.


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

<TABLE class=tabel><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=120>



</TD><TD>- </TD><TD align=middle width=120>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Ajax-ADO Den Haag


----------



## bucsi tomi (2008 December 22)

Óriási a liverpool!!!


----------



## bucsi tomi (2008 December 22)

Magyarok közül az ETO-nál nekem nincs jobb!!!


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

*HOLLANDIA. A Sparta Rotterdam magyar védője a Heerenveen ellen mutatott remek teljesítményével hívta fel magára a figyelmet*

*Vermes Krisztiánt beválasztották a hétvégi forduló legjobbjai közé*

A Goal.com összeállította a holland bajnokság 16. fordulójának válogatottját, amelyben helyet kapott a Sparta Rotterdam magyar válogatott védője, Vermes Krisztián is. A honlap szerkesztői a 4–2–3–1-es felállásban állították össze csapatukat, a kétszeres válogatott hátvéd a védelem jobb oldalán szerepel.



Vermes remekül védekezett



A kapuban az ADO Den Haag hálóőre, Robert Zwinkels kapott helyet, mivel bravúros védések sorával oroszlánrészt vállalt csapata NEC Breda elleni gólnélküli döntetlenjéből.

Vermest a támadójátéka miatt emelték ki a honlap szerkesztői, hiszen „fel s alá száguldott a jobb szélen”, és többször is veszélyes beadásokkal vétette észre magát. Mindemellett a védekezésben is kiválóan teljesített, szinte átjátszhatatlan volt, a Heerenveen ellen 4–1-re megnyert mérkőzésen.

Vermes mellett az AZ Alkmaar bekkje Niklas Moisander, a Twente fiatal brazil védője Douglas és a NEC Nijmegen Juszef el-Aksaui alkotják a védelmet.

A középpályás védekezésért a Groningen nigériai játékosa, Femi – gólt lőtt, tizenegyest harcolt ki és kiválóan szűrte a Roda támadásait – és a Sparta középpályása Erik Falkenburg felel, aki szintén góllal fejelte meg a Heerenveen ellen nyújtott teljesítményét.

A támadások építése az Ajax szélsője, Miralem Szulejmani (1 gól, 2 assziszt), a Volendam középpályása Dominique van Dijk (2 gól), és a szintén ajaxos Luis Suarez (2 gól) feladata volna a hét válogatottjában.

A támadósort egyetlen csatár alkotja: a groningeni Marcus Berg, aki gyakorlatilag egyedül győzte le a Rodát, hiszen négy gólt is lőtt. Ezzel Berg 15 bajnoki meccsén 13 bajnoki gólt lőtt.
*EREDIVISIE*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A 16. FORDULÓ VÁLOGATOTTJA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Zwinkels (ADO Den Haag) – *Vermes (Sparta Rotterdam),* Moisander (AZ Alkmaar), Douglas (FC Twente), el-Aksaui (NEC Nijmegen) – Femi (FC Groningen), Falkenburg (Sparta Rotterdam) – Szulejmani (Ajax), van Dijk (Volendam), Suarez (Ajax) – Berg (FC Groningen)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

*HOLLANDIA. Dzsudzsák Balázs 63 percet játszott, ezalatt egy szabálytalan gólig, valamint majdnem egy gólpasszig jutott*

*Afellay jól eltalált lövése döntött a PSV javára a Feyenoord ellen*

A Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló PSV hazai pályán 1–0-ra győzött a Feyenoord ellen a holland bajnokság 16. fordulójának vasárnap délutáni mérkőzésén. A magyar játékos 63 percet játszott az eindhoveni csapatban, mely Ibrahim Afellay remek lövésével tartotta otthon a három pontot.



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Ibrahim Afellay (balra) gólja döntötte el a mérkőzést


Néhány évvel ezelőtt még ténylegesen rangadónak számított egy PSV–Feyenoord találkozó, most azonban csak a hagyományok miatt nevezhettük annak a két csapat összecsapását, lévén a forduló előtt a negyedik helyen álló eindhoveniek fogadták a 12. rotterdamiakat.

Dzsudzsák Balázs a hazaiak kezdőcsapatában kapott helyet, ballábasként a jobb oldalon kezdett, ami láthatóan nem nagyon ízlett neki, nem igazán találta a helyét.

Ibrahim Afellay ezzel szemben az elején többször is komolyan veszélyeztette a vendégek kapuját, melyet Rob van Dijk védett. A marokkói származású játékos előbb távolról, majd pár perccel később közelebbről durrantott fölé, illetve mellé.

A Feyenoord legnagyobb lehetősége Roy Makaay előtt adódott, a Deportivo és a Bayern München egykori gólvágója már elgurított a kapujából nem a legjobban kilépő Andreas Isaksson mellett, azonban a visszaérő védő kirúgta a gólvonal elől a labdát. Az ellentámadásból pedig már a PSV szerezte meg majdnem a vezetést, de Otman Bakkal lövésénél Van Dijk a helyén volt.

A 27. percben már a kapus is csak nézni tudta, ahogy Dzsudzsák szöglete után az előre húzódó Dirk Marcellis fejese a lécről pattant fölé. Kimaradtak tehát a helyzetek, de az eindhoveni szurkolók nem csak emiatt bosszankodhattak, hanem csapatuk gyenge játéka miatt is – sajnos társaihoz hasonlóan Dzsudzsáknak sem ment a játék –, így a hazaiak szolid füttyszó kíséretében vonulhattak a szünetre.

A második félidőt eggyel nagyobb sebességi fokozattal és erőszakosabban kezdte a PSV, a játékvezető szerint túl erőszakosan, az 50. percben ugyanis lökés miatt nem adta meg Dzsudzsák közelről lőtt gólját. Nem sokkal ezután Danko Lazovics tűnt el egy védő szorításában a tizenhatoson belül, de büntetőt nem ért a dolog.

A 63. percben Lazovics mellé Huub Stevens beküldött egy másik csatárt is, ezt azonban Dzsudzsák Balázs bánta, mivel a helyére állt be Danny Koevermans.

Sokkal veszélyesebb azonban vele sem váltak a hazai támadások, így a Feyenoord egyre közelebb került a számára értékes döntetlenhez. A 78. percben viszont elég volt egy apróbb hiba és megszerezte a hőn áhított vezetést a PSV. Egy jobb oldali beadás után a vendégek egyik védője középre fejelte ki a labdát, amit a lendületből érkező Afellay pompás lövéssel juttatott a bal alsó sarokba. 1–0.

Gertjan Verbeek, a vendégek mestere azonnal reagált, két támadót küldött azonnal a pályára – köztük a 38 éves Michael Molst –, csodát azonban ők sem tudtak tenni, így a PSV Afellay góljával megnyerte a derbit.

*EREDIVISIE*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*16. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*PSV–Feyenord 1–0*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Twente–Willem II 2–0*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Volendam–Heracles 3–1*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*De Graafschap–Ajax 0–6 *</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*NEC– Den Haag 0–0 *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*AZ ÁLLÁS*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1 </TD><TD>AZ Alkmaar </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>12 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>36–11 </TD><TD>38</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2 </TD><TD>Ajax </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>11 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>38–17 </TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3 </TD><TD>Twente </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>33–16 </TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4 </TD><TD>PSV Eindhoven </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>30–17 </TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5 </TD><TD>NAC Breda </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>25–22 </TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6 </TD><TD>Groningen </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>34–21 </TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7 </TD><TD>NEC Nijmegen </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>25–17 </TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8 </TD><TD>Heerenveen </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>33–35 </TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>9 </TD><TD>Utrecht </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>20–20 </TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10 </TD><TD>Willem II </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>21–24 </TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11 </TD><TD>Heracles </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>17–26 </TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12 </TD><TD>Sparta </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>28–38 </TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13 </TD><TD>Feyenoord </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>27–25 </TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14 </TD><TD>Den Haag </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>19–23 </TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15 </TD><TD>Roda </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>20–31 </TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16 </TD><TD>Vitesse </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>12–29 </TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>17 </TD><TD>De Graafschap </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>12–34 </TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>18 </TD><TD>Volendam </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>11 </TD><TD>18–42 </TD><TD>11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sosu (2008 December 23)

Jelen forma szerint a Juve a legjobb Európában.


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

sosu írta:


> Jelen forma szerint a Juve a legjobb Európában.


Ilyen hülyeséget ne mondtál volna.Egy második ligából felkapaszkodott csapatakit csalásért zártak ki.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2008 December 23)

Kedves afca!

Köszönöm, hogy a Milanról írottak után most a Juventusról is beszéltél. Így módom nyílt megismerni stílusodat és a valósághoz való viszonyodat egyaránt. 

Sok szerencsét a topik egyedüli látogatóként való birtoklásához! Gondolom, más sem jön ide többé!

Szép napot!

Krampi


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Kedves afca!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy a Milanról írottak után most a Juventusról is beszéltél. Így módom nyílt megismerni stílusodat és a valósághoz való viszonyodat egyaránt.
> 
> ...


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Kedves afca!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy a Milanról írottak után most a Juventusról is beszéltél. Így módom nyílt megismerni stílusodat és a valósághoz való viszonyodat egyaránt.
> 
> ...


 
Gondold át mit irsz.A Milan Európa egyik legöregebb játékosállományát tartalmazza.A Juvét kizárták csalásért.Tenálad nemszabad az igazat megmondani???Jó akkor kreálljunk csupa jó hireket a csapataidról.Kezdheted.


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)




----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

Krampusz8 nézzük csak azt a Milánt.






*Goalkeeper*

<DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*1*

*Dida*

_Birth date:_ 10/7/1973 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*12*

*Abbiati Christian*

_Birth date:_ 7/8/1977 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*16*

*Kalac Zeljko*

_Birth date:_ 12/16/1972 </DD></DL><!-- Difensori -->*Defenders*

<DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*3*

*Maldini Paolo*

_Birth date:_ 6/26/1968 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*4*

*Kaladze Kakha*

_Birth date:_ 2/27/1978 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*13*

*Nesta Alessandro*

_Birth date:_ 3/19/1976 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*15*

*Zambrotta Gianluca*

_Birth date:_ 2/19/1977 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*18*

*Jankulovski Marek*

_Birth date:_ 5/9/1977 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*19*

*Favalli Giuseppe*

_Birth date:_ 1/8/1972 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*24*

*Senderos Philippe*

_Birth date:_ 2/14/1985 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*25*

*Bonera Daniele*

_Birth date:_ 5/31/1981 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*36*

*Darmian Matteo*

_Birth date:_ 12/2/1989 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*53*

*Fondrini Denis*

_Birth date:_ </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*77*

*Antonini Luca*

_Birth date:_ 8/4/1982 </DD></DL><!-- CentroCampisti -->*Midfielders*

<DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>

*Pedrocchi Jordan*

_Birth date:_ </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*5*

*Emerson*

_Birth date:_ 4/4/1976 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*8*

*Gattuso Gennaro Ivan*

_Birth date:_ 1/9/1978 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*14*

*Cardacio Mathias*

_Birth date:_ 10/2/1987 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*21*

*Pirlo Andrea*

_Birth date:_ 5/19/1979 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*23*

*Ambrosini Massimo*

_Birth date:_ 5/29/1977 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*51*

*Strasser Rodney*

_Birth date:_ </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*54*

*Osuji Wilfred*

_Birth date:_ </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*84*

*Flamini Mathieu*

_Birth date:_ 3/7/1984 </DD></DL><!-- Attaccanti -->*Forwards*

<DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*7*

*Pato*

_Birth date:_ 9/2/1989 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*9*

*Inzaghi Filippo*

_Birth date:_ 8/9/1973 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*10*

*Seedorf Clarence*

_Birth date:_ 4/1/1976 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*11*

*Borriello Marco*

_Birth date:_ 6/18/1982 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*20*

*Viudez Tabaré*

_Birth date:_ 9/8/1989 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*22*

*Kaká*

_Birth date:_ 4/22/1982 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*76*

*Shevchenko Andriy*

_Birth date:_ 9/29/1976 </DD></DL><DL class=Giocatore-Thumb><DT>

 <DD>*80*

*Ronaldinho*

_Birth date:_ 3/21/1980 </DD></DL>


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

Juventus

*



*

*



*





1
*Buffon*
Gianluigi
28 January 1978
Read more 




13
*Manninger* 
Alexander
4 June 1977
Read more 




12
*Chimenti* 
Antonio
30 June 1970
Read more 
*



*





14
*Andrade*
Jorge
9 April 1978
Read more 




3
*Chiellini*
Giorgio

14 August 1984
Read more 




29
*De Ceglie* Paolo
17 September 1986
Read more 




21
*Grygera*
Zdenek

14 May 1980
Read more 




15
*Knezevic* Dario
20 April 1982
Read more 




33
*Legrottaglie*
Nicola

20 October 1976
Read more 




4
*Mellberg* Olof
3 September 1977
Read more 




28
*Molinaro*
Cristian

30 July 1983
Read more 




5
*Zebina*
Jonathan

19 July 1978
Read more 
*



*





16
*Camoranesi*
Mauro German

4 October 1976
Read more 




27
*Ekdal*
Albin

28 July 1989
Read more 




20
*Giovinco*
Sebastian

26 January 1987
Read more 




32
*Marchionni*
Marco

22 July 1980
Read more 





*Marchisio*
Claudio

19 January 1986
Read more 





*Nedved*
Pavel

30 July 1972
Read more 




18
*Poulsen*
Cristian

28 February 1980
Read more 





*Salihamidzic*
Hasan

1 January 1977
Read more 




22
*Sissoko*
Mohamed Lamine

22 January 1985
Read more 




30
*Cardoso Mendes*
Tiago

2 May 1981
Read more 





*Zanetti*
Cristiano

14 April 1977
Read more 
*



*






*Amauri*
Carvalho de Oliveira 

3 June 1980
Read more 





*Del Piero*
Alessandro

9 November 1974
Read more 





*Iaquinta*
Vincenzo

21 November 1979
Read more 





*Trezeguet*
David

15 October 1977
Read more 

<!--chiude elenco_primavera-->


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

Az első Juventus





Az 1897. november elsején alapított *Juventus Football Club* _(Juventus FC, Juve, Juventus Turin, Juventus Torino)_ ,a klub székhelye Torino, Olaszország. A világ egyik legjelentősebb labdarúgó és egyben a legsikeresebb olasz csapata. 51 trófeát nyert a csapat, a második legtöbb 40 az olasz bajnokság csapatai közül. Európában a harmadik legsikeresebb klub és a világon a hatodik legtöbb trófeát szerezték meg, amit eddig a FIFA feljegyzett. Olaszországban a Juventusnak van a legtöbb szurkolója (főleg délen), szintén az egyik legnagyobb szurkolótábora van a világon közel 170 millió emberrel. Jelenleg a Torino-i téli olimpiai stadionban játsszák a meccseiket, amíg 2011-ben el nem készül a régi stadionjuk a Stadio Delle Alpi, ami jelenleg hatalmas változtatásokon megy keresztül.

*A klub eredményei A klub 27(+2) bajnoki címet, 9 kupaelsőséget és 4 szuperkupa győzelemmel rendelkezik belföldi téren, és 11 nemzetközi címet (2 Bajnokok ligája, 1 KEK, 3 UEFA-kupa, 2 Európai szuperkupa, 1 Intertotó Kupa, 2 Interkontinentális Kupa)gyűjtött már be története során.
*

A fentiek ellen szól, hogy a csapat nemzetközi porondon elért eredményei, ha érthető okból szerényebbek is, mint a nemzeti bajnokságban, jelentősek. A Bajnokok Ligája szereplések alapján a jelenlegi örökranglista 4., az összes jelentősebb európai kupa eredményei alapján a 3 legeredményesebb klub.
A Juventus az első a mindhárom jelentős európai kupát birtokló egyesületek jelenleg 3 tagú listáján, és az egyetlen amely ezek mellett Interkontinántális kupát is nyert. Hasonlóképpen egyedül a Juventus mondhatja el magáról, hogy az UEFA által meghirdetett összes nemzetközi kupát megnyerte. Az UEFA által rendezett nem hivatalos Vásárvárosok Kupája sorozatban a csapat többször ért el helyezést, győzni azonban nem tudott (két alkalommal is magyar csapattól szenvedett vereséget).
Olasz bajnoki címek [szerkesztés]
A 27 érvényes és 2 törölt Serie A-ban megszerzett bajnoki címmel (scudetto) a Juventus olasz csúcstartó. A címeket a csapat a következő évadokban szerezte: 1905, 1925-26, 1930-31, 1931-32, 1932-33, 1933-34, 1934-35, 1949-50, 1951-52, 1957-58, 1959-60, 1960-61, 1966-67, 1971-72, 1972-73, 1974-75, 1976-77, 1977-78, 1980-81, 1981-82, 1983-84, 1985-86, 1994-95, 1996-97, 1997-98, 2001-02, 2002-03, 2004-05 (törölt cím), 2005-06 (törölt cím)
2006-2007 Serie B bajnok
Az 1930-31es idénytől, 1934-35ös idényig tartó időszakban szerzett 5 bajnoki cím olasz rekordot jelent az egymás utáni évadokban szerzett bajnoki címek számát tekinte. Ezt a rekordot később a Torino Calcio beállította.
Az A.C. Milan 17, az Internazionale 16 bajnoki címmel rendelkezik.

*Olasz kupa eredmények *

A csapat az olasz rekordot jelentő 9 alkalommal nyerte meg az Olasz kupát a következő években: 1937-38, 1941-42, 1958-59, 1959-60, 1964-65, 1978-79, 1982-83, 1989-90, 1994-95. A csapat az 1959.-60. és az 1994-95 kiírásban mind a bajnokságot, mind a kupát megnyerte.
Az AS Roma 7, a Fiorentina 6 kupagyőzelemmel rendelkezik.

*Olasz szuperkupa eredmények *

A csapat az olasz szuperkupát a 1995., 1997., 2002., és 2003. évi kiírásban, összesen 4 alkalommal nyerte meg, ebből 1995ben, a bajnoki cím és a kupagyőzelem birtokosaként. Az egyesület részt vett továbbá az olasz szuperkupa 1990., 1998., és 2005. évi kiírásában. A 4 győzelemmel, az A.C. Milan (5 győzelem) után a második legeredményesebb csapat az olasz szuperkupák 1989 óta tartó történelmében.

*Juventus legek *

Legtöbb pont: 91 (Serie A 2005/2006) Legkevesebb pont: 29 (Serie A 1938/1939 és19 61/1962) Legnagyobb arányú gyözelem: 9 - 1 vs. Inter (Serie A 1997/1998) Legnagyobb arányú hazai vereség: 1 - 7 vs. Milan (Serie A 1949/1950) Legnagyobb arányú idegenbeli gyözelem: 7 - 0 vs. Pro Patria (Serie A 1950/1951) Legnagyobb arányú idegenbeli vereség: 0 - 6 vs. Inter (Serie A 1953/1954) Legtöbb gól: 251 góllal Alessandro Del Piero Egy szezon belül a legtöbb gól: 32 Felice Borel (Serie A 1933/1934) Legtöbb gól egy mérkőzésen: Omar Sivori, 6 ( Juve 9:1 Inter, 1960/61) Legtöbb néző a Delle Alpiban: 67.229 (2003. 05. 15 Juventus - Real) Legkevesebb néző a Delle Alpiban: 237! (2001/02 Juventus-Sampdoria) Legtöbb mérközés: 573 Alessandro Del Piero Legtöbb válogatottság: 93 Dino Zoff, 91 Alessandro Del Piero(jelenleg is aktív)
Juve érdekességek :Olaszországban a Juventus büszkélkedhet a legnagyobb szurkolótáborral: az AC Nielsen C.R.A. nevű cég 2008-as felmérése szerint Olaszországban 13.890.000 ember vallja magát Juventinonak. A második helyen az AC Milan található 7.330.000 fővel, a harmadik helyen pedig az Inter tartózkodik a maga 7.207.000 főjével. A Sport+Mark nevű szervezet 2007-es felmérése alapján Olaszországban, és Európában összesen 44 millió Bianconero él. A két csillag a Juventus mezén azt jelenti, hogy több mint 20 bajnoki címet szerzett a klub. (Összesen 27*et). A Juventus meze 1903-ig rozsaszin volt. A Juventus volt az elsõ klub, amely mindhárom nagy európai kupát megnyerte. Késõbb a Zebrákon kívül a Bayern, az Ajax és a Barcelona hajtotta végre ugyanezt. A Juve 18 alkalommal jutott az európai kupák elõdöntõjébe, ebbõl hétszer a BEK-ben, illetve BL-ben. Edwin Van Der Saar volt a Juventus elsõ nem olasz kapusa. Michel Platini a Juve játékosaként 3 egymást követõ évben elnyerte az aranylabdát (1983-85). A Juve a legsikeresebb olasz klub, 27* bajnoki címmel. A Milan 17-et, az Inter 16-ot szerzett. Az olasz kupában a bianconerok mellett a Roma együttese nyerte meg még 9 alkalommal a trófeát. Juventus és az Inter az a két klub, amely csak a Serie A-ban szerepelt (bár a Juventust 2006-ban a Calciopoli botrány következtében a Serie B-be száműzték.). Kettejük összecsapását nevezik a Derby d'Italia-nak, azaz az olasz derbynek. Alessandro Del Piero a Juve valaha volt legeredményesebb góllövõje 241 góllal 560 meccsen - ez utóbbi szintén rekord. Edwin Van Der Sar volt a Juventus elsõ nem olasz kapusa. Késõbb a svéd Isaksson, az uruguayi Carini és a francia Bonnefoi is követte példáját, de eddig egyikük sem tudott állandó kezdõvé válni. Dino Zoff 1 143 percig nem kapott gólt a Juve kapusaként, ezzel világrekorder. Az 1998-as statisztikák szerint az olaszok 67%-a szurkol valamelyik futballklubnak, 1/3-uk a Juvénak, ami több mint 11 millió szurkolót jelent. A további sorrend: Milan, Inter, Napoli. A Juventus szó latinul fiatalságot jelent. A Juventus részvényeinek 58%-át az Agnelli család birtokolja. Tulajdonos a klubban 6% erejéig Kadhafi líbiai vezetõ fia, Al Saadi, aki nagy Juve drukker, és egy ízben együtt is edzett a csapattal. 2000 novemberében a csapat játékosai és szurkolói összeverekedtek. A BL kiesés miatt csalódott és dühös drukkerek a repülõtéren a hazaérõ játékosokat sértegették, amit Zidane nehezen tûrt és visszaszólt. Erre egy drukker a földre lökte, és csak Fonseca és Montero közbelépése akadályozta meg a további incidenseket. A játékosok biztonságos hazatérését a rendõrségnek kellett biztosítani. Az olasz kupa 2001-02-es kiírásban a kedvezõtlen idõjárás, a TV közvetítés, és a kupa alacsony presztízse miatt a Juve negatív nézõcsúcsot "ért el" a Sampdoria ellen, mindössze 237 nézõ váltott jegyet az összecsapásra. Ugyanebben a sorozatban a Reggina ellen 399 jegy kelt el. Ezt megelõzõen 561 nézõ volt a negatív rekord. Sunday Oliseh volt a Juventus elsõ afrikai játékosa. Paolo Montero tartja a piros lapok számát tekintve a rekordot a Serie A-ban. Mindeddig 12 alkalommal állították ki az uruguayi védõt. Egy 1995-ben készült felmérés szerint a világon 1442 Juventus szurkolói klub létezik. 1986-ban a Hurrá Juventus címû hivatalos fan club magazinhoz érkezett egy felvétel egy fiatalemberrõl, aki a klub bajnoki címe örömére fekete-fehérre festette autóját. Ez a fiatalember késõbb a Juventus kapusa lett - Michelangelo Rampulláról van szó, aki 2002-ben vonult vissza a játéktól. Zidane és Deschamps voltak az elsõ légiósok akik Juve játékosként lettek világbajnokok. 1976-77-ben a Juventus fantasztikus teljesítménnyelnyerte a bajnokságot: az elérhetõ 60 pontból 51-et szerzett a csapat. Az 1985-86-os szezonban a csapat nem játszhatott az Európai Szuper Kupáért. Ennek az volt az oka, hogy a Heysel tragédia után az angol klubokat kizárták a nemzetközi kupákból, ami azt jelentette, hogy a KEK gyõztes Everton sem játszhatott a Szuper Kupáért. A mérkõzést soha nem pótolták be. Giovanni Trappatoni vezette edzõként a legtöbb meccsen a Juventust. 13 szezon alatt 402 alkalommal ült a kispadon. A Juve 200. BL (BEK) gólját Antonio Conte lõtte az Olimpiakosz ellen 1999-ben az idegenben elért 1-1-es döntetlen alkalmával.

Az Öreghölgy becenévre hallgató együttes a pályán összesen 29 bajnoki címet szerzett, ám az FIGC (Olasz Labdarugó Szövetség) csalás címén később megvonta a klubtól az utolsó két bajoni címet


----------



## afca (2008 December 23)

*Gera hetekre kidőlt*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 23 - 19:58 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Vádlisérülése miatt hetekre kidőlt a sorból Gera Zoltán, az angol élvonalban szereplő Fulham magyar válogatott labdarúgója. 


 Civilben
arch.


"Sajnos elvesztettük Zoltánt, de szerencsére a hétfői vizsgálatok után kiderült, hogy nincs elszakadva az izom a vádlijában" - nyilatkozta a klub hivatalos honlapján Roy Hodgson vezetőedző. 
A Fulham jelenleg a nyolcadik helyen áll a Premier League-ben, pénteken a Tottenham Hotspurhöz látogat. 
mti/para


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

*Huszti a Celticbe? A hannoverieknek fontosabb a bentmaradás, mint a fontmilliók*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 24 - 10:41 
A jelek szerint Gordon Strachan, a Celtic Glasgow menedzsere lemondhat Huszti Szabolcs januári szerződtetéséről, mivel a Hannovernél kijelentették, semmiképp sem adják el a magyar játékost a téli átigazolási szezonban. 


 Imago
Huszti nem eladó! 


A Bundesligában érdekelt német klub elnöke szerint ugyanis élvonalbeli tagságuk megőrzése jóval többet jelent, mint futballistáért beígért fontmilliók.A Celtic vezetői komolyan érdeklődnek Huszti Szabolcs iránt akinek az idény végén jár le a szerződése Hannoverben, így nyáron szabadon igazolhatóvá válik. A skótok azonban már jövő év elején szívesen látták volna csapatuknál, ám a Hannover illetékeseinek állásfoglalása után lemondhatnak a magyar játékos téli megkaparintásáról. 
„Huszti Szabolcsot nem adjuk el” – nyilatkozta határozottan Dieter Hecking, a német gárda vezetőedzője. Martin Kind, a Hannover elnöke viszont nyitva hagyta azt a bizonyos „kiskaput”, és kinyilvánította: ha érkezik ajánlat a huszonöt esztendős magyar futballistáért, akkor azt mindenképpen megfontolják, de nem valószínű, hogy elfogadják. „Rossz döntés lenne, ha elengednénk Husztit akár több millió fontért, az idény végén pedig kiesnénk az első osztályból – indokolta a klub álláspontját a tisztségviselő. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

*PSV: Ikechukwu Uche lehet Dzsudzsák Balázs csapattársa*

A holland élvonalban szereplő PSV labdarúgó-csapata szeretné megszerezni a Getafe támadóját, Ikechukwu Uchét.

A hírek szerint a PSV megfigyelői a hétvégén Spanyolországban, az Osasuna–Getafe (5–2) mérkőzésen jártak, s Uche játékára voltak kíváncsiak.

A nigériai támadót 2012-ig köti szerződés a Getaféhez, így megszerzése nem lesz egyszerú feladat.




<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

http://csak-a-loki.gportal.hu/

Pisti mit találltam


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

pamika666 írta:


> lvjélhvéhk


Anyád


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

*SPORTKARÁCSONY. A futballtörténelem első mérkőzése, a karácsonyi találkozók hagyománya és egy csodálatos meccs a frontvonalban.*

*Egy nap, amikor a földi pokol – futballpályává változott*

Angliában évszázados hagyomány a Boxing Day-forduló a labdarúgó-bajnokságokban. Miből fejlődött ki ez a szokás? Miért hagyták abba a dupla karácsonyi fordulók megrendezését? Mikor és kik játszották a világ első labdarúgó-mérkőzését? És hol volt a történelem talán legelképesztőbb találkozója, amelynek az első világháborús nyugati front adta a kulisszát? Íme, a kérdésekre a válaszok – az összes eseményt pedig két dátum: december 25-e és 26-a köti össze.



Az 1914-es karácsonyi futballmeccs (a grafika az Imperial War Museum tulajdona)



*A VILÁG ELSŐ LABDARÚGÓ-MÉRKŐZÉSE*

1860. december 26-án egy piros és egy kék mezes futballcsapat futott ki a Strawberry Hall Lane Park gyepére, és nem sokkal később útjára indult a labda a világ első, klubok közötti labdarúgó-mérkőzésén.

Korábban az „alapító atyák”, a Sheffield FC (történetükről bővebben olvashat itt!) tagjai egymás között játszottak meccseket (például ilyen volt a Házasok–Agglegények találkozó), de 1860-ban megalakult szomszédjuk, a Hallam FC, amellyel természetesen egy kis szervezés után meg is mérkőztek.

Ez volt az első Boxing Day-meccs, egyben az első városi rangadó is: a Hallam és a Sheffield azóta is minden évben megmérkőzik életben tartva a világ legöregebb derbijét, a Rules Derbyt. Néhány évvel később John Charles Shaw, aki a Hallam csapatkapitánya volt az ominózus karácsonyi meccsen, elnöke lett a Sheffield FA-nek, és megszervezte a helyi bajnokságot. A többi pedig már tényleg történelem.

*A KARÁCSONYI FORDULÓK*

Itt gyökerezik tehát a karácsonyi labdarúgó-fordulók hagyománya Angliában, amelyek a 19. és a 20. század fordulójára már rendszeresek lettek. A feljegyzések alapján például a Derby County 1899. december 25-én a Liverpoolt, egy nappal később a Glossopot fogadta, és meg is nyerte mindkét meccset.

Az egymást követő két karácsonyi mérkőzés sokszor városi derbi volt, mindkét nap más pályaválasztóval. Ezek voltak a szezon leglátogatottabb meccsei, hisz sok drukker csak ekkor nézte meg csapatát, gyakran családjával.

Az utolsó teljes, élvonalbeli karácsonyi fordulót 1957-ben rendezték Angliában, majd 1965-ben, egy Blackpool–Blackburn meccsel búcsúztak a december 25-i találkozók, és azóta csak a Boxing Dayt ünneplik focival az angolok. A váltás oka? Egyszerű: a játékosok kérték, hogy családjukkal lehessenek karácsonykor, ráadásul a csökkentett üzemmódú helyi közlekedés sem segítette tízezrek eljutását a találkozókra.

*FÖLDI POKOLBÓL JÁTÉKTÉR*

A futballtörténelem alighanem legelképesztőbb mérkőzését 1914 karácsonyán játszotta a Királyi Walesi Lövészek 2. Zászlóalja és a franciaországi Frélinghien városánál velük szemben elhelyezkedő 6. Porosz Vadászzászlóalj – történetük a humanizmus egy ritka pillanata volt a milliókat értelmetlenül elemésztő „nagy háborúban”.

A két, egymással szemben magát beásó zászlóalj közül a németeknek támadt az a gondolata, hogy karácsonykor le kellene állni a harccal – innen pedig adjuk át a szót C. I. Stockwell kapitánynak, aki a walesiek magas rangú tisztje volt.

„Életem legkülönösebb karácsonya volt… Délután fél kettő körül elmentünk a fedezékekbe, hogy elköltsük a karácsonyi ebédet. Reggel köd volt, erős fagy. A németek átkiabáltak valamit, de szigorúan megtiltották nekünk, hogy barátkozzunk az ellenséggel. Egy őrmester futott hozzám, hogy felszállt a köd, és német tisztek állnak a senki földjén, fegyvertelenül. Azt kiabálták: „Ne lőjetek, ma nem akarunk harcolni! Küldünk nektek egy kis sört!” Átgurítottak egy hordót.”

Így kezdődött. Stockwell megparancsolta az embereinek, hogy ne lőjenek a németekre, és az angolok is ajándékokat küldtek a lövészárkokba. Az egységek a délutánt dalok éneklésével és ünnepléssel töltötték. Egy lövést sem adtak le másnap reggelig. Hódolhattak közös szenvedélyüknek – a labdarúgásnak.




Emléklap az 1914-es esemény tiszteletére


„Életemben nem volt még ilyen emlékezetes karácsonyom. Egy lövés sem dördült el, a katonák énekeltek és barátkoztak. Még egy gyors focimeccs is volt, miután kialakítottunk egy pályát a lövészárkaink mögött! A németek átjöttek, hogy eltemessék egy mesterlövészüket, a mieink segítettek nekik. Este együtt vacsoráztunk, cserélgettük a dolgainkat. A németek kivilágították a lövészárkokat. Elképesztő, hogy ezekre az emberekre lőttünk folyamatosan az elmúlt hetekben. Sose hittem volna, hogy a senki földjén rázok kezet a németekkel karácsony napján, és szerintem ti sem. Valami talán mégis lehet a karácsony szellemében…” – írta egy fiatal frontharcos szüleinek címzett levelében. Az illető nem nevezte meg magát, a boríték pedig eltűnt, de az eredeti levél (amely csak 2006-ban került elő, és forintban milliós összegért kelt el) az egyik legelképesztőbb dokumentuma az 1914-es karácsonyi fegyverszünetnek.

Az utódok pedig nem felejtettek: a fegyvernyugvás 90. évfordulójára a két egység mai utódai ismét megmérkőztek. A meccset Miles Stockwell őrnagy szervezte, az első világháborús beszámolót író C. I. Stockwell kapitány unokája. A két csapat egy márvány emléklapot helyezett el tisztelete jeléül a fegyvernyugvásnak helyet adó területen, majd megmérkőzött: a németek nyertek 2–1-re.

Hogy mi volt az 1914-es meccs eredménye? Ezt senki sem tudja biztosan. De nem is ez számított. És hogy mi történt másnap reggel? 8.30-kor az angolok felhúztak egy zászlót, „Boldog Karácsonyt!” felirattal. A németek egy „Köszönjük!” zászlóval válaszoltak. Stockwell kapitány háromszor elsütötte a fegyverét a levegőbe.

A háború folytatódott.




És az utódok... Jelenet az 1914-es karácsonyi találkozó 90 éves évfordulóján megrendezett emlékmeccsről





Nemzetisport


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

*KUPAGYŐZTESEK EURÓPÁBÓL (2007–08)*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Albánia</TD><TD>*Vllaznia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Andorra</TD><TD>Döntő: Sant Julià–FC Lusitanos</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Anglia</TD><TD>*Portsmouth*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ausztria</TD><TD>Csak amatőr csapatoknak írták ki az Eb miatt</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Azerbajdzsán</TD><TD>*Kazar Lankaran*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Belgium</TD><TD>*Anderlecht*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Bosznia-Hercegovina</TD><TD>Döntő: Sloboda Tuzla–Zrinjski Mostar (2–1); visszavágó június 6-án</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Bulgária</TD><TD>*Liteksz Lovecs*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Ciprus</TD><TD>*APOEL Nicosia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Csehország</TD><TD>*Sparta Praha*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Dánia</TD><TD>*Bröndby*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Észak-Írország</TD><TD>*Linfield*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Észtország</TD><TD>*Flora Tallinn*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fehéroroszország</TD><TD>*MTZ RIPO*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Feröer*</TD><TD>*EB/Streymur (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Finnország*</TD><TD>*Tampere United (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Franciaország</TD><TD>*Lyon*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Görögország</TD><TD>*Olympiakosz*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Grúzia</TD><TD>*Zesztafoni*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hollandia</TD><TD>*Feyenoord*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Horvátország</TD><TD>*Dinamo Zagreb*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Írország*</TD><TD>*Cork City (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Izland*</TD><TD>*FH Hafnarfjördur (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Izrael</TD><TD>*Beitar Jerusalem*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Kazahsztán</TD><TD>az elődöntők következnek</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Lengyelország</TD><TD>*Legia Warszawa*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Lettország</TD><TD>Döntő: Ventspils–Daugavspils</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Liechtenstein</TD><TD>*FC Vaduz*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Litvánia</TD><TD>*FBK Kaunas*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Luxemburg</TD><TD>*Grevenmacher*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Macedónia</TD><TD>*Rabotnicski*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Magyarország</TD><TD>Debrecen–Honvéd, május 28., június 4.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Málta</TD><TD>*Birkirkara*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Moldova</TD><TD>*Sheriff Tiraspol*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Montenegró</TD><TD>*Mogren Budva*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Németország</TD><TD>*Bayern München*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Norvégia*</TD><TD>*Lilleström (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Olaszország</TD><TD>*AS Roma*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Oroszország</TD><TD>*CSZKA Moszkva*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Örményország</TD><TD>*Ararat Jereván*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Portugália</TD><TD>*Sporting*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Románia</TD><TD>*CFR 1907 Cluj*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>San Marino</TD><TD>*SS Murata*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Skócia</TD><TD>*Rangers*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>*Valencia*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Svájc</TD><TD>*FC Basel*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Svédország*</TD><TD>*Kalmar (2007)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Szerbia</TD><TD>*Partizan Beograd*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Szlovákia</TD><TD>*Artmedia Petrzalka*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Szlovénia</TD><TD>*Interblock*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Törökország</TD><TD>*Kayserispor*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ukrajna</TD><TD>*Sahtar Doneck*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Wales</TD><TD>*Bangor City*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 24)

afca írta:


> http://csak-a-loki.gportal.hu/
> 
> Pisti mit találltam



Hát, ezt sem tegnap frissítették 
De azért köszi!!


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 24)

Boldog Békés Karácsonyt minden topiktársnak!


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

*Súlyos büntetést kapott ittas vezetésért Gróf Dávid, a Hibernian magyar kapusa*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 25 - 17:58 
Súlyos büntetést kapott Gróf Dávid, a skót Hibernian labdarúgócsapatának magyar kapusa, aki ittasan vezette autóját. Edinburghban hajnali háromkor állította meg a rendőrség azt az Audi A3 típusú gépkocsit, amelynek volánjánál a mindössze tizenkilenc éves Gróf Dávid ült. 


 Blikk-felvétel
Gróf Dávid a rendőrőrsön éjszakázott


A magyar futballistát megszondáztatták, s a készülék a megengedett alkoholszint másfélszeresét mérte. Az Easter Road-i klub harmadik számú hálóőre az éjszakát a St Leonard-i rendőrőrsön töltötte, majd a másnapi tárgyaláson a bíróság bűnösnek találta, s 500 font pénzbüntetés mellett két évre eltiltotta a vezetéstől. A Vasas, a Honvéd, az Újpest, a Tatabánya és a Videoton egykori kapusának, Gróf Attilának a fia évek óta Angliában játszik, a Hibernian felnőttcsapatában eddig kétszer kapott lehetőséget. Gróf Dávid bocsánatot kért a szurkolóktól, a klubigazgató, Scott Lindsay pedig megfeddte a fiatal játékost: „Dávid viselkedése minden körülmények között elfogadhatatlan“ – mondta a tisztségviselő. 

ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

*Skócia: a sajtó szerint Király januárban tárgyal a Hibsszel*

Skót lapértesülések szerint jó esély van arra, hogy Király Gábor az élvonalban szereplő Hibernian kapusa legyen januártól.
Mirror szerint az edinburgh-i klub vezetői januárban ülnek tárgyalóasztalhoz a Burnleynél az ősszel parkolópályára tett kapussal.

A skót együttes már foglalkoztat magyar légióst ezen a poszton, a 19 éves Gróf Dávid a Hibs harmadik számú kapusa, de könnyen lehet, hogy tőle a múlt heti fegyelmezetlensége (ittasan vezette autóját az országúton) miatt megválik a klub. 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

*Spanyolország: Cannavaro már nem kell a Real Madridnak?*

A Real Madrid a jövőben már nem számol olasz védőjével, az aranylabdás Fabio Cannavaróval, aki az AC Milanban folytathatja pályafutását – legalábbis a Corriere dello Sport szerint.
A lap úgy tudja, hogy a spanyol futballklubnak nincs szándékában megújítani Cannavaro szerződését, amely a jövő év júniusáig él, ugyanakkor a milánói klub kész akár már januárban megállapodni a Reallal a 35 éves hátvéd átigazolásáról. Ha igaz, Cannavaro másfél évre szerződne Milánóba.

Egy másik olasz sportlap, a Gazzetta dello Sport kedden megszólaltatta a játékost, aki jóval árnyaltabban fogalmazott. Azt mondta, hogy a maga részéről maradni akar Madridban, de szerinte minden a Realtól függ. MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 25)

Meghosszabbította a szerződését az Ajax-szal a csapat egykori válogatott játékosa, Danny Blind fia, Daley. Ezt azt jelenti, hogy a 18 éves védekező középpályás 2013-ig marad a holland sztárcsapatnál, amelyben a Volendam-Ajax (1-2) meccsen mutatkozott be.


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Meghosszabbította a szerződését az Ajax-szal a csapat egykori válogatott játékosa, Danny Blind fia, Daley. Ezt azt jelenti, hogy a 18 éves védekező középpályás 2013-ig marad a holland sztárcsapatnál, amelyben a Volendam-Ajax (1-2) meccsen mutatkozott be.


Egy nagyon jó képességű játékos.


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

És ő az Ajax legújabb felfedezettje DARKO BODUL






Technical manager Danny Blind and Darko Bodul.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 26)

Afca!

A januári fizudat már euróban kapod?
Aszta paszta cipőpaszta, ez már döfi


----------



## afca (2008 December 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> 
> A januári fizudat már euróban kapod?
> Aszta paszta cipőpaszta, ez már döfi


Hát igen.De itt mindenki fél az eurótól.Én is.Nem tudjuk mivel jár.


----------



## kerecsen29 (2008 December 26)

Hajrá DAC!!!


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)

kerecsen29 írta:


> Hajrá DAC!!!


Ez minden???


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)

PSV-TWENTE ENSCHEDE
Tippem 2

Ma hazai pályán kap ki a PSV.


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 27)

afca írta:


> PSV-TWENTE ENSCHEDE
> Tippem 2
> 
> Ma hazai pályán kap ki a PSV.



Támogatom, ha ez Huub állásába kerülne. Ennyit megérne.


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)

Tippem szokás szerint rossz volt.Nem adom fel

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">PSV</TH><TD class=score>0 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Twente</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 27)

afca írta:


> Tippem szokás szerint rossz volt.Nem adom fel
> 
> <table class="team" id="flashscore"><thead><tr id="mdetail"><th class="right tname">PSV</th><td class="score">0 - 0</td><th class="left tname">Twente</th></tr></thead><tbody></tbody></table>



Nem , de nekem se jön be a kívánságom  Még egy ilyen elképzelés nélküli játékot, pedig jó alapanyagból dolgozhatna egy igazi edző. Megszorongathatnák az Ajax mogyoróit az idén is 
Egyébként Perezt mikor küldte el az Ajax?


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem , de nekem se jön be a kívánságom  Még egy ilyen elképzelés nélküli játékot, pedig jó alapanyagból dolgozhatna egy igazi edző. Megszorongathatnák az Ajax mogyoróit az idén is
> Egyébként Perezt mikor küldte el az Ajax?


 
Holnap játszik az Ajax a Den haag ellen.Adja a Cseh Sport1.Kötelező a győzelem.
Perezt már másodszor küldték el a csapattól.Először Henk ten Cate,a PSV-hez.Akkor annyi gólt rúgott a PSV-nél,hogy visszahozták Amsterdamba.Csak már későn.Az ő góljai miatt nem lett bajnok az Ajax.1 gól dötött.Most neg van Bastennek nem kellett.Azt mondta nem fér be a csapatba.Ebbe?


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 27)

Te beszélsz csehül is?
Vagy az egykutya a szlovákkal?


----------



## afca (2008 December 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Te beszélsz csehül is?
> Vagy az egykutya a szlovákkal?


Hasonlít a Szlovákra.Beszélek Csehül.Ott voltam katona.


----------



## afca (2008 December 28)

AJAX-ADO Den HAAG

3-0

Cvitanich 3x


----------



## afca (2008 December 28)

*Dzsudzsák Balázs kapufát lőtt, a PSV nem bírt a Twentével*

A holland bajnokság 17. fordulójában a PSV Eindhoven nem tudott közelebb kerülni a dobogóhoz, miután gól nélküli döntetlent játszott hazai pályán a Twentével. A hazai csapatban Dzsudzsák Balázs végigjátszotta a mérkőzést, első félidőben lőtt kapufája a mérkőzés egyik legnagyobb helyzete volt.


----------



## afca (2008 December 28)

Az őszi bajnok az Alkmaar.


<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=210 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>1 AZ</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>41</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>2 Ajax</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>38</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>3 FC Twente</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>34</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>4 PSV</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>5 NAC Breda</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>29</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>6 sc Heerenveen</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>29</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>7 FC Groningen</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>26</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>8 NEC</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>26</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>9 FC Utrecht</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>25</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>10 Willem II</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>24</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>11 Heracles Almelo</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>20</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>12 Feyenoord</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>13 Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>14 ADO Den Haag</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>15 Vitesse</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>16 Roda JC</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>17 De Graafschap</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=uitslag_club height=15>18 FC Volendam</TD><TD class=uitslag style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25>17</TD><TD class=uitslag_club style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=25 height=15>11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 28)

*Kedves Pisti és Kedves Afca!*
*Mindkettőtöknek eredményekben gazdag boldog új esztendőt,jó szurkolást,kedvenc csapatatoknak sikereket kivánok!*
*B.u.é.k.*


----------



## afca (2008 December 29)

aniko45 írta:


> *Kedves Pisti és Kedves Afca!*
> *Mindkettőtöknek eredményekben gazdag boldog új esztendőt,jó szurkolást,kedvenc csapatatoknak sikereket kivánok!*
> *B.u.é.k.*


----------



## lampard (2008 December 29)

Néhány Chelsea dal a drukkereknek


----------



## afca (2008 December 29)

*Más megvilágításban a DAC *

<!-- Meta --> 


<!-- Intro -->Dunaszerdahely
| A földmunkákkal tegnap megkezdték a DAC-stadion világítórendszerének szerelését. Először a négy tartópillér helyét ássák ki. A dunaszerdahelyi klubvezetők remélik, hogy az időjárás kedvező lesz, s a betonozási munkálatokat a napokban elvégezhetik.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Február végéig adott kivételt a Szlovák Labdarúgó-szövetség a sárga-kékek számára, ha addig nem készülne el a világítás a csapat hazai bajnoki találkozóit máshol (Szenc, Pozsony) kellene lejátszani. Bízunk, benne, hogy erre nem kerül sor. (sz. z.)

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 29)

aniko45 írta:


> *Kedves Pisti és Kedves Afca!*
> *Mindkettőtöknek eredményekben gazdag boldog új esztendőt,jó szurkolást,kedvenc csapatatoknak sikereket kivánok!*
> *B.u.é.k.*


Kedves Anikó!

Boldog új évet kívánok én is !
Hajrá Loki, bajnokcsapat


----------



## pisti72 (2008 December 29)

Azt beszélik, hogy valami nagyágyú érkezik a csapathoz. Már nagyon kíváncsi vagyok ki lehet az, de még nem szivárgott ki semmi


----------



## ferenc56 (2008 December 30)

*Hozzászólás*

Nem lessz másik Aranycsapat.


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

ferenc56 írta:


> Nem lessz másik Aranycsapat.


Nem is kell


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

*Abramovics eladja a Chelsea-t?*

LONDON — Három tekintélyes újság is állítja: komoly bajban van Roman Abramovics (42), az angol élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokságban jelenleg második Chelsea orosz tulajdonosa.
A gazdasági válság a futballőrült milliárdos üzletembert sem kímélte, és a Sunday Times, a Bild, valamint a moszkvai Izvesztyija szakíróinak véleménye szerint az elmúlt hónapok 3 milliárd fontos (824 milliárd Ft) veszteséget okoztak neki. A nagy érvágás után már „csak” 7 milliárdja (1920 milliárd Ft) maradt. 

Ez annyira megrendítette, hogy komolyan gondolkodik: eladja a luxusjachtját vagy a Chelsea-t, netán mindkettőt. A radikális költségcsökkentést mindenesetre megkezdte. A „Pelarus” (19,7 milliárd forintnyi fontot ér) ötvenfős személyzete nem kapott karácsonyi jutalmat, és jövőre béremelés sem lesz a matrózoknak. A Chelsea alkalmazottai közül tizenöt szakembert elbocsátottak (41,6 millió forintnyi font volt a személyenkénti fizetésük évente), a focisták hamarosan új bértárgyalások elé néznek, a klub edzőközpontjában pedig megszüntették az ingyenes étkezést. Abramovics 2003 júliusában 210 millió euróért (56 milliárd Ft) vette meg a Chelsea-t, és azóta még körülbelül 500 milliót (133 milliárd Ft) költött a csapatra. A lapok szerint most csak arra vár, hogy megfelelő ajánlatot kapjon. 

Blikk-információ
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

*LABDARÚGÁS. David Pratt, az angol területi ligában szereplő Chippenham Town csatára csupán három szekundumot tölthetett a pályán*

*Három másodperc után villant a piros a játékvezető zsebéből: új rekord*

Valószínűleg világcsúcsot érően rövid idő alatt kapott piros lapot egy amatőr futballista az egyik területi labdarúgó-bajnokságban Angliában. David Prattet, a Chippenham Town csatárát három másodperc után állította ki a játékvezető.




Fotó: Imago
A vízvezeték-szerelő David Pratt számára három másodperc és egy piros lap hozta meg a világhírnevet



A támadó a kezdést jelző sípszó után beleszállt a rivális Bashley játékosába, Chris Knowlesba, és a játékvezető nem volt rest egyből kiállítani a durva belépő miatt. A Bashley amúgy megnyerte a területi bajnoki mérkőzést.

Pratt – aki foglalkozását tekintve vízvezeték-szerelő – meglepődött az ítéleten, azonban kiállításának köszönhetően bekerül a rekordokat jegyző könyvekbe. „Nagyon megdöbbentett a játékvezető döntése, de úgy gondolom, végül is jogos volt a piros lap, ezért el kellett fogadnom.”

„A világrekord nem nagy öröm számomra, ez nem olyan dolog, amire büszke lehetek” – mondta a futballista, akit csapatának titkára „igazán rendes fiúként” jellemzett.

Akár örül az „elsőségének” Pratt, akár nem, a jövőben első osztályú játékosok között olvashatja a nevét. A korábbi csúcstartót, Giuseppe Lorenzót, az olasz élvonalbeli Bologna labdarúgóját 1990-ben 10 másodpercet követően zavarta le a játékvezető a pályáról.

A Chippenham Town egyébként a Southern League első osztályában szerepel, ami a hetedik vonalat jelenti az angol futball piramisán belül, ennek ellenére a klub saját szponzorokkal rendelkezik, valamint honlapot üzemeltet, ahol híreket lehet olvasni a csapatról, megtalálhatóak az elmúlt három szezon eredményei és megismerhetjük az együttes múltját is.

Az említett honlapról tudtuk meg azt is, hogy a gárda jelenleg a 10. a bajnokságban, míg mostani legyőzője, a Bashley a 17.


----------



## aniko45 (2008 December 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt beszélik, hogy valami nagyágyú érkezik a csapathoz. Már nagyon kíváncsi vagyok ki lehet az, de még nem szivárgott ki semmi


Tegnap valami német focista képét közölte a Napló!Esetleg?Mit szólsz TOBE távozásához?
Voltál a Hódosban?BUÉK


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

*Gerrard a börtönben ünnepelte góljait *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 29 
Verekedés miatt őrizetbe vették Steven Gerrardot, az angol bajnoki éllovas FC Liverpool futballsztárját. 


 SITA
Gerrard a dutyiban éjszakázott


A The Reds huszonnyolc éves csapatkapitánya éjjel a kikötőváros melletti Southport egyik mulatójában ünnepelte barátaival, hogy vasárnap két góllal vette ki részét a Newcastle-ban aratott 5-1-es diadalból. Egyelőre nem tudni, hogy pontosan mi történt, de egy 34 éves férfit arcsérülésekkel szállítottak kórházba, majd a rendőrség öt társával együtt hajnalban előállította a 70-szeres válogatott játékost. A klubvezetés kivár, eddig még nem kommentálta a történteket. 
ái


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

*Afrikai labdarúgokat várnak Győrbe *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 30
Kameruni, togói, észt, lett és litván játékosok érkeznek próbajátékra a Győri ETO FC-hez januárban – olvasható a kisalfold.hu-n.

Klement Tibor, az ETO FC ügyvezetője elmondta: a januári felkészülés kezdetére nyolc-tíz próbajátékost várnak Győrbe. A többségük észt, lett, litván válogatott labdarúgó, de érkeznek kameruni és togói futballisták is. A 27-szeres észt válogatott csatár, Tarmo Kink a fizikai felmérésen megfelelt, és máris megkapta az ETO szerződési ajánlatát. A szerb vonalat Bekvalac edző tartja a kezében. 
Magyar labdarúgókkal egyelőre nem vették fel a kapcsolatot, noha korábban felvetődött a légióskodó válogatott hátvéd, Szélesi Zoltán hazacsábítása is. 
(lel) 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2008/12/29/afrikai-labdarugokat-varnak-gyorbe


----------



## afca (2008 December 30)

*Januárban: Slovan Bratislava-FC Fehérvár *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 28 
Az FC Fehérvár labdarúgócsapata január 17-én, szombaton, 13 órától felkészülési mérkőzést játszik a Slovan Bratislava gárdájával – adta hírül a székesfehérvári klub honlapja.



 



A magyar, illetve szlovák élvonalbeli együttes találkozóját a pozsonyi Inter műfüves pályáján rendezik meg. 
Arról, hogy lesznek-e külön biztonsági intézkedések az edzőmérkőzésen, sem a magyarországi, sem a pozsonyi klub illetékesei egyelőre nem nyilatkoztak. 
(lel) 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2008/12/28/januarban-slovan-bratislava-fc-fehervar


----------



## afca (2008 December 31)

*Kisteleki szerint a magyar futball gyorsabb fejlődésének a magyar futball a legnagyobb akadálya*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 31 - Kisteleki István, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöke elégedett az egykor szebb napokat megélt magyar futball idei eredményeivel, de nagyon nehéz folytatásra számít. 


 MTI
Kisteleki István, a derűlátó futballelnök


Platini lesz a díszvendég 
Michel Platini, az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) elnöke avatja fel jövő áprilisban a Telki Edzőközpontot. Erről Kisteleki személyesen állapodott meg Platinivel. Az edzőközpont építéséhez csaknem 750 millió forint támogatást nyújtott az UEFA, ezenkívül 1,4 milliárd forint hitelt vett fel az MLSZ a Magyar Fejlesztési Banktól. A központban három nagypálya és – a futsalosok részére – egy kézilabdapálya, illetve egy 64 szobás szálloda épül, ezenkívül edzéslehetőséget biztosít a centrum a strandlabdarúgók és lábteniszezők részére is. <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
„Ritkán mondok ilyet, de százszázalékosan elégedett vagyok az idei évvel“ – összegzett a sportvezető az MTI érdeklődésére. „Elindultak az MLSZ különböző programjai, a szövetség új útra tért, zökkenőmentesen zajlott le a struktúraváltás, és van egy válogatottunk, amelynek büszkék lehetünk a 2008-as eredményeire. Természetesen tisztában vagyunk azzal, hogy a továbbiakban sokkal többet és keményebben kell dolgoznunk.“ Kisteleki hozzáfűzte: a magyar futball gyorsabb fejlődésének a magyar futball a legnagyobb akadálya. „A fejlődés üteme sokkal gyorsabb lehetne, ha nem kellene minden apróságért ilyen keményen küzdenünk. Óriási energiát emészt fel a legkisebb változások végrehajtása is, mert minden alkalommal óriási ellenállásba ütközünk. Azt gondolom azonban, hogy az eddigi eredmények minket igazolnak. Ezen az úton kell továbbmennünk. A 2009-es esztendő kiemelkedő eseménye lesz a telki edzőcentrum átadása. Úgy tűnik, sikerült minden problémát megoldani, és időben, tavaszra elkészül a létesítmény. Bízom benne, hogy a válogatott is folytatja remek szereplését, és versenyben marad a világbajnoki selejtezőcsoportban a második helyért. A végső cél egy olyan nemzeti együttes kialakítása, amely állandósítja helyét a legjobb harminc között a világranglistán. Ennek elérése érdekében is megtettük az első kis lépéseket“ – nyilatkozta a derűlátó magyar focivezér. 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Január 1)

*Te hogy nézel ki? Focizni jöttél vagy divatbemutatóra?*

Örökérvényű a mondás, miszerint az a játékos, aki játékával nem képes felhívni magára a figyelmet, gyakrabban burkolózik extravagáns külsőségek mögé, hogy így maradjon meg a nézők, klubvezetők, menedzserek emlékezetében. Természetesen kivételek mindig vannak, valamint aki válogatottságig viszi, és hazáját képviselheti egy-egy világversenyen, az nyilvánvalóan tehetséges és jó labdarúgó. Azonban, ha őszinték akarunk lenni, egy „sportlegek” sorozaton belül aligha emlékeznénk meg mondjuk Abel Xavierről vagy Jorge Camposról, ha nem lógtak volna ki fizimiskájukkal, öltözetükkel, személyiségükkel az átlagos labdarúgók tömegéből. Most őket, azaz a futballtörténelem legkülönösebb megjelenésű játékosait vesszük szemügyre.
*A DOKI*




Dr. Sócrates, a fejpántos lázadó és a világ egyik legjobb irányítója


Sócrates Brasileiro Sampaio de Souza Vieira de Oliveira, azaz Sócrates, talán a legvisszafogottabb a különcök között, hisz a hajviselete elsősorban csak a ma emberének megmosolyogtató, akkoriban kifejezetten divatos volt. 

A brazil középpályászseni egyébként több más „sportleg”-sorozatban is helyet kaphatna. Amellett, hogy tudása és szervezőkészsége a világ legjobbjai közé emelték, nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ő a legjobban futballozó orvos, vagy a legtöbb brazil válogatottságot számláló lázadó is.

Nem sokan mondhatják el ugyanis magukról, hogy profi futballkarrierjük alatt orvosi diplomát szereznek – később Sócrates nevéhez hűen filozófusiként is doktorált –, vagy a Corinthians Democracy alapítójaként és élharcosaként mozgalmat indítanak a fennálló rezsim ellen.

A futballista egyébként még 2004-ben ötven évesen 12 perc erejéig pályára lépett a Garforth Town csapatában. Azóta a World Soccer beválasztotta minden idők legjobb 100 labdarúgója közé, és bekerült a Pacembui Brazil Futball Múzeum Halhatatlanok Csarnokába is. Napjainkban szülővárosában, Ribeirao Pretóban sportorvosként tevékenykedik…



*EL PIBE, AZAZ A KÖLYÖK*

A kolumbiai válogatott korábbi kapitánya, Carlos Valderrama hatalmas, festett fürtökben lógó hajkoronája és vastag bajusza mellett még egy dologról volt nevezetes: ő a dél-amerikai ország történetének legjobb labdarúgója…

Alighanem a bevezetőben elmondottak rá nem igazak; akkor is emlékeznénk személyére, ha kopasz lett volna. A zseniális szervező, a gólpasszok nagymestere, és a pszichikai hadviselésben verhetetlen Valderrama 111 alkalommal ölthette magára a kolumbiai válogatott mezét, három világbajnokságon (1990, 1994, 1998) is csapatkapitányként vezette az együttest.

A háromgyerekes családapa 2004 februárjában hagyott fel a profi futballal – 43 (!) évesen – egy hónapra rá pedig a FIFA egyedüli kolumbiaiként beválasztotta a világ 125 legjobb, még élő futballistája közé. Hogy hazája népe méltóképpen megköszönje mindazt, amit tett, szülővárosában, az Eduardo Santos stadion bejáratánál egy majd 7 méteres bronzszobor hirdeti Valderrama nagyságát. Természetesen gigászi, sárga hajkoronájával… 




Carlos Valderrama a védjegyéül szolgáló hajkoronával élőben és 7 méteres bronzszoborként




*A ROCKSZTÁR*

A rocksztár, Alexi Lalas üstökösként robbant be a labdarúgás világába az 1994-es Egyesült Államokban rendezett világbajnokságon.

A hórihorgas védő, bár csapata egyik legjobbja volt, mégsem bravúros szereléseivel és becsúszásaival ragadt meg a nézők emlékezetében, sokkal inkább a színpadról leugró, őrjöngő rocker benyomását keltő külsejével.

Hosszú csapzott haja és majd’ mellkasig érő vörös szakálla még Romárióékat is megijeszthette. A focin túl – sosem tagadva, hogy külseje valóban zenei ízlését tükrözi – Gypsies nevű rock zenekarával kettő, szólóban pedig egy lemeze jelent meg, sőt 1998-ban még egy nyolcállomásos európai turnéra is volt ideje…

Közel a negyvenhez, ahogy a legnagyobb rockerek, már ő is picit megnyugodott, augusztusi menesztéséig a Los Angeles Galaxy menedzsereként tevékenykedett, komoly szerepet vállalva David Beckham tengerentúlra csábításában. Az évek során a rockerből komoly üzletemberré váló Lalas külsőleg is sokat „fejlődött” az évek során…




Alexi Lalas, a megnyugodott rocker az évek során külsőleg is sokat „fejlődött”…






*A PÖTTÖM*




Jorge Campos saját tervezésű mezében állta a csatárok rohamait


Szintén a ’94-es vb egyik „látványossága” volt Jorge Campos, a mexikóiak hálóőre. Igazából nem mondhatjuk egyértelműen, hogy kapus volt, hisz nem csak termete (165 cm) nem volt feltétlenül alkalmas ehhez a poszthoz, de olykor kedve sem volt a védeni, így számos klubjában csatárként is alkalmazták.

Első csapatában, a mexikói Pumas UNAM-ban például az akkori hálóőr, Adolfo Rios kiszoríthatatlan volt, így a kis Campos támadónak állt, hogy beférjen valahogy a kezdőbe. Csatártehetségét később is kamatoztatta, ezért klubjaiban általában az 1-es mellett a 9-es mezt is ő birtokolta, hátha valamikor az ellenfél kapuja előtt kell bizonyítani.

A mexikói válogatott kapujában valószínűleg egy papagáj ihlette, saját tervezésű „mezben” állta a csatárok rohamait – nem kevesebb, mint 130 (!) alkalommal –, melyben úgy világított a pályán, mint egy neonreklám. 

Campos a közelmúltban edzőként, és segédedzőként is tevékenykedett a mexikói válogatottnál, jelenleg a Sportortas-Campos nevű gyorsétterem-láncával foglalatoskodik. 


*AKI A MEZÉHEZ FESTI A HAJÁT*

Két évvel később az atlantai olimpián aranyérmet szerző nigériai Taribo West tűnt fel a színen, mint az extravagáns megjelenés friss trónkövetelője.

Az afrikai hátvéd 1998-ban a Franciaországban rendezett világbajnokságon különös, zöldre festett rasztával játszotta végig csapata összes mérkőzését. Nagyjából ekkor, 24 évesen volt a csúcson, ezt követően meghiúsult átigazolásairól és elsősorban családi botrányairól volt híres – felesége 2002-ben válni akart tőle, mert állítólag West visszautasította szexuális közeledését, s többször is bántalmazta őt.

Erre a játékos úgy reagált a sajtóban, hogy ez badarság, neki nincs is felesége. Karrierje során számos csapatban megfordult hosszabb-rövidebb ideig, és bár nem nevezhető a klubhűség mintaképének, de az mindenképp becsületére írható, hogy hajszínét mindig aktuális csapata mezéhez igazította…




Taribo West ízléses hajviselete, a színét mindig aktuális csapata mezéhez igazította









Vajon mire gondolhatott Abel Xavier, miközben ilyen frizurát kért a fodrászától?


*A DOPPINGOS VÁNDOR*

Taribo Westhez hasonlóan Abel Xavier is „egytornás” sztárnak mondható, jóllehet a híres portugál „aranygeneráció” tagjaként sokáig meredeken ívelt felfelé a pályafutása. 

Számára a csúcsot a 2000-es holland-belga társrendezésű Európa-bajnokság jelentette. A mozambiki származású bekk ekkor csapata kulcsfigurája és alighanem leglátványosabb jelensége is volt, sárgára festett hajával és szakállával.

Az elődöntőben ő volt az, aki – a játékvezető döntése szerint – kézzel hárította David Trezeguet lövését, melyből tizenegyes, a tizenegyesből pedig Zinedine Zidane jóvoltából aranygól született, ezzel szertefoszlatva Portugália győzelmi reményeit.

A hátvéd a lefújást követően olyan hevesen reklamált az ítélet ellen, hogy az UEFA kilenc hónapra eltiltotta. Itt kezdődött a hanyatlás. A már ez idáig is jó pár klubban megfordult Xavier öt év alatt az Everton, a Liverpool, a Galatasaray, az AS Roma, a Hannover és a Middlesbrough csapatában is szerencsét próbált, kevés sikerrel…

A mélypont 2005 novemberében jött el, amikor a Skoda Xanthi elleni UEFA-kupa-mérkőzést követően a doppingvizsgálata pozitív eredményt hozott. Xaviert 18 hónapra elmeszelték. 

Később még visszatért a pályára, a Los Angeles Galaxy-ban David Beckham oldalán futballozott, egészen 2008 júliusáig, amikor is az amerikai klub megköszönte szolgálatait, miután egy nyilvános interjúban kritizálta a vezetőedzőt, Ruud Gullitot. Hosszú és kalandos pályafutása alatt sosem feledkezett meg a rá jellemző őrült megjelenésről.

*A SZEMÜVEGES PITBULL*





Edgar Davids, a nyáron visszavonult holland „futógép” némileg kilóg a fentebb említett játékosok sorából.

Kétségkívül meglehetősen futurisztikus, és vagány volt a megjelenése, ám ezt nem önszántából választotta. A labdarúgó a szemét fedő zöldhályog miatt, orvosi előírásra volt kénytelen viselni a mérkőzések alatt a védőszemüveget.

Hosszú rasztái és persze az, hogy gyakran a mezszínéhez igazította szemüvege színét, az már az ő „számlájára” írható.

Az 1973-as születésű Davids 74 válogatottbeli szerepléssel, többszörös holland és olasz bajnokként, Bajnokok Ligája-győztesként generációjának egyik legjobb középpályásának mondhatta magát.



Összeállításunk végén említést kell tegyünk egy még aktív, és talán még sok sikeres évet maga előtt tudó labdarúgóról.

Ő Djibril Cissé, a Sunderland és a francia válogatott csatára. Tetoválásai, mindig változó formájú és színű haja miatt leginkább a korábbi NBA sztárhoz, Dennis Rodmanhez hasonlítható.

Csakúgy, mint a Chicago Bulls egykori kosarasa, Cissé is rendkívül magas szinten űzi sportját, azonban hiába jár még csak pályafutása derekánál, máris két, igen komoly sérülésből kellett felépülnie.

Először 2004 októberében szenvedett síp- és szárkapocscsont-törést, majd alig egy évvel a felépülését követően ismét jött a baj, ezúttal egy nyílt lábszártörés formájában...

Zord külseje ellenére egyébként kétgyermekes, felelősségteljes családapa, felesége, Jude idén nyáron már a második gyermeküknek adott életet. És bár 2006-ban az angol bulvárlapok azt írták róla, hogy bántalmazta a nyolcadik hónapban lévő nejét, ezek a pletykák valótlannak bizonyultak. 




Djibril Cissé, a kétgyermekes családapa…


----------



## afca (2009 Január 1)

*Marek Hamšík az olasz álomcsapatban *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 31 
A legtekintélyesebbnek számító olasz sportnapilap, a La Gazzetta dello Sport internetes oldala összeállította álomcsapatát az itáliai bajnokság legjobb huszonhárom év alatti játékosaiból. A Serie A legígéretesebb tizenegyében a szlovák idegenlégiós Marek Hamšík (1987) is helyet kapott.



 Marek Hamšík
Foto: SITA


A „válogatottba“ csupa olyan labdarúgó került be, aki alapembernek számít csapatában, azaz rendszeresen játéklehetőséghez jut. A legaggasztóbb az olaszok számára, hogy a csatárok között nem szerepel egyetlen hazai név sem, a dél-amerikaiak viszik ugyanis a prímet. 
A Serie A fiataljainak álomcsapata: Gianluca Curci (Siena, olasz) – Stefan Radu (Lazio, román), Luca Rossettini (Siena, olasz), Criscito (Genoa, olasz) – Mauricio Isla (Udinese, chilei), Riccardo Montolivo (Fiorentina, olasz), Marek Hamšík (Napoli, szlovák), Paolo De Ceglie (Juventus, olasz) – Ezequiel Lavezzi (Napoli, argentin), Alexandre Pato (AC Milan, brazil), Mauro Zarate (Lazio, argentin). 
(lel)


----------



## ateszka1 (2009 Január 1)

hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 1)

Nagyon klassz és érdekes az ismertetésed Afca!Jól szórakoztam!BUÉK!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 1)

Goodbye Huntelaar


----------



## afca (2009 Január 1)

És az első edzés......


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 2)

Még szerencse, hogy a foci is politika mentes. Kis magyar valóság:





<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">
<table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Holtpontra jutott a stadion ügye2008.12.31. 8:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Kósa Lajos szerint a miniszter teljesen valótlan adatokat állított a debreceni stadion építésének ügyében. 
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A szocialista kormánynak a debreceni stadion ügyében következetes az álláspontja. Gyurcsány Ferenc első debreceni látogatásakor, még sportminiszterként jelentette ki, hogy nem támogatja a labdarúgó stadion építését. 

-_ Úgy látszik, hogy mindegy, ki foglalkozik a sporttal, valamiért a debreceni stadionépítés a szocialistáknak nem szívügyük _– válaszolta a Naplónak Kósa Lajos, Debrecen polgármestere arra a kijelentésre reflektálva, amit Gyenesei István, önkormányzati miniszter nyilatkozott a megyei lap december 29-ei számában. A sportért is felelős politikus az interjúban többek között elmondta, stadionügyben az államnak nincs kötelezettsége Debrecen felé. - _Gyenesei úr az üggyel kapcsolatos nyilatkozatában számos ponton téved. Debrecen az EB pályázati felkészülés idején nem 9 milliárdot kapott, hanem 10 milliót adott a pályázathoz, a stadion nem 15 ezres lett volna, hanem 25-30 ezres, a város nem 16 milliárdot vállalt a finanszírozásban, hanem csak 4-et, azt is csak EB rendezés esetén. Ha azt mondja a Miniszter úr, hogy nem dolga a kormánynak pénzt adni a debreceni stadionra, akkor ugyanebben az ügyben miért járt támogatás az Újpestnek, Nyíregyházának, Fehérvárnak, a Honvédnak, hogy csak néhány esetet említsek? Dolga-e a kormánynak fociügyben az Advertum rt.-t közel 5 milliárddal támogatni? Egy magáncéget? Megtette. Ennyiből megépíthető lenne egy 15 ezres debreceni stadion! A köz javára! A kormány képlete fociügyben világos, Advertumnak 5 milliárd, Debrecennek semmi. Csak azt ne várják, hogy ebbe bele fogunk nyugodni._

Az esetleges új debreceni stadionnal kapcsolatban a legutóbbi hír, ami nyílvánosságra került az volt, hogy német befektetővel tárgyalnak a város vezetői. 

_– Több tárgyalást is folytattunk német és más befektetőcsoportokkal, de a mai világgazdasági válság közepette a finanszírozást megoldani szinte lehetetlen. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a stadion ügye legalább 2 évre holtpontra jutott._
_Tulajdonostársunkkal, Szima úrral egyeztetve úgy ítéljük meg, hogy az utánpótlásközpont építése sürgetőbb. _
_A jelenlegi helyzet kifejezetten rossz, kevés a pálya, szűkösek a felkészülési lehetőségek, ezen jövőre mindenképpen változtatni szeretnénk _– fogalmazott Kósa Lajos.


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 2)

*Messire vetné ki hálóját a Juve*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 2 
Olasz lapértesülés szerint a Juventus a közeljövőben szeretné megvásárolni Lionel Messit, az FC Barcelona argentin sztárlabdarúgóját. 


 Ki nem fogadná tárt karokkal..?
Foto: AP


"Nagyon sok csodálatos futballistánk van, ám egy, Messi hiányzik közülük" - nyilatkozta a Tuttosport című lapnak Andrea Agnelli, a torinói gárda korábbi elnökének, Umberto Agnellinek a fia. 
A sportnapilap megjegyezte, hogy a katalán elitcsapat több világsztárt - Maradonát, Romariót, Ronaldót, Ronaldinhót és Figót - foglalkoztatott, de előbb-utóbb valamennyin túladott. 
A dél-amerikai csodacsatár szerződése 2014-ben jár le és 150 millió euróért lehetne kivásárolni a Barcelonától. 
MTI/para


----------



## afca (2009 Január 2)

Helyi legenda ült a Tatabánya kispadjára.

Az NB II Nyugati csoportjában szereplő FC Tatabánya vezetősége a tavaszi szezon végéig P. Nagy Lászlót nevezte ki a felnőtt csapat vezetőedzőjének. A szakember tagja volt annak a legendás Bányásznak, amelyik 25 évvel ezelőtt legyőzte a Real Madridot.


----------



## kerecsen29 (2009 Január 2)

Hajrá-Hajrá Angyalföld!!!

DAC!!!

Felvidék!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 2)

kerecsen29 írta:


> Hajrá-Hajrá Angyalföld!!!
> 
> DAC!!!
> 
> Felvidék!!!


Voltál már DAC meccsen?Vagy most Komáromba trendi a DAC-nak szurkolni?


----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)

Kaká mindent vinne .

Kaká, az AC Milan labdarúgócsapatának brazil játékosa azt mondta, hogy az idén szeretné megnyerni a bajnokságot, az UEFA Kupát, megszerezni századik gólját és újra kiérdemelni az Aranylabdát.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->"Arról álmodozom, hogy az idén nagyon sok sikert érek el a csapatommal" - nyilatkozta a Corriere della Sera című napilapnak a válogatott támadó. "Különleges esztendő volt számomra a tavalyi, hiszen megszületetett a kisfiam, Luca, de a sportban jóval kevesebb babér termett számomra, mint 2007-ben. Nagyon bízom abban, hogy újra a topra kerülünk és ott leszünk a 2010-es BL-döntőben Madridban."
Az esetleges távozását firtató kérdésre a tavalyelőtt aranylabdás futballista azt mondta: "A Milannak és nekem azonosak a céljaink. Csak akkor megyek el, ha eladnak!". (MTI)

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)

*NB II KELETI CSOPORT. A 34 éves, 39-szeres walesi válogatott középpályás lehetne a listavezető legértékesebb téli igazolása*

*Kádárt nem szerződteti a Ferencváros, de Savage és Rósa érkezhet*

Nem hagyja el a Ferencvárost. Bobby Davison állítja, mindössze szurkolói spekuláció volt, hogy felvetődött a neve a Derby County esetleges új szakvezetőjeként. A Fradi angol edzője továbbra is a zöld-fehérek megerősítése érdekében tárgyal a kiszemeltekkel – többek között a walesi fenegyerek Robbie Savage-dzsel, de szóba került Kádár Tamás és Rósa Dénes szerződtetése is.
Bobby Davison, a Ferencváros angol mestere nagyjából egy hete arról számolt be a Nemzeti Sportnak, hogy egyelőre nincs előrelépés a téli szerződtetések ügyében, ráadásul angliai tartózkodása során keserűen tapasztalta: hiába szemelt ki egy-két Championshipben szereplő labdarúgót, aki erősítést jelentene a Fradinak, ajánlata nem versenyképes a szigetországi fizetésekkel. 

A két ünnep között aztán már a szakvezető pályafutása került fókuszba, több hírportál a Wharfedale Observer című lapra hivatkozva megírta, hogy Bobby Davison váltja Chris Hutchingsot az angol másodosztályú bajnokság 18. helyén álló Derby County kispadján.

„Ez kacsa, amely egyrészt abból következhetett, hogy éveket húztam le játékosként a Derbyben, kedveltek a szurkolók, az edzőváltás után pedig azt hallani, a klubhoz kötődő szakembert keres a vezetőség – mondta el Bobby Davison. – Másrészt láthattak a Derby szimpatizánsai, mert Robbie Savage átigazolása miatt kint voltam egy meccsen. Nincs szó róla, hogy elhagyom a Ferencvárost.”

A Ferencváros szakvezetője elmondta, hogy a korábban a Leicester Cityben, a Birmingham Cityben, a Blackburnben profiskodó 34 éves walesi válogatottat érdekelné a ferencvárosi lehetőség, de egyelőre megvárja, hogy ki lesz a Derby County új menedzsere, és ha ő nem számít a középpályásra, akkor jöhet szóba a ferencvárosi szerződés.

Bobby Davison a Nemzeti Sportnak arról is beszámolt, hogy Kádár Tamás megszerzése is szóba jött, de mivel időközben a védő az első csapat keretéhez került, így nem jöhetett létre megállapodás.

Ugyanakkor Rósa Dénes esetében még születhet egyezség, ám Bobby Davison szeretné megnézni játék közben is az angol másodosztályú Wolverhampton tartalékcsapatában szereplő középpályást, de erre nem volt lehetősége, ugyanis a tartalékbajnokság két hétig szünetel.

Tehát még kérdéses, jelentkezik-e új labdarúgó a Fradi január 19-én kezdődő felkészülésekor az Üllői úton, illetve a január 30-án esedékes máltai edzőtáborban.

A felkészülés során a Ferencváros megmérkőzik az élvonalbeli Vasassal, a Nyugati csoport egyik favoritjával, a Péccsel és elképzelhető, hogy a Pápával is, majd Máltán is játszik egy külföldi gárdával.





Savage öt éve még a walesi válogatott tagjaként harcolt Gera ellen, most pedig Gera korábbi csapatához szerződhet


----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________


----------



## bayern.18 (2009 Január 3)

Hajrá Bayern


----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)

*FA-kupa, 3. forduló: Újrajátszásra kényszerül a Chelsea *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 3 - 19:30 
Meglepetéssel kezdődött az FA-kupa 3. fordulójának szombati játéknapja: a harmadosztályú Hartlepool 2:0-ra megverte a Stoke City gárdáját. Újrajátszásra kényszerül az angol FA-kupában a Chelsea csapata, miután hazai pályán nem tudta legyőzni (1:1) a harmadik ligás Southendet. A Manchester City csúnya, 3:0-s verést kapott otthon a Nottingham Foresttől, ez pedig könnyen lehet, hogy az utolsó meccset is jelentette Mark Hughes menedzser számára. 


 Reuters
A Chelsea (kék szerelésben) kiszenvedte a döntetlent


Az élvonalbeliek közül győzött az Arsenal, az Everton, a West Ham, a Fulham és a Middlesbrough, újrajátsszák a Hull–Newcastle meccset, Fülöp Mártonnal a kapuban verte a Sunderland a Boltont. Nem tudott győzni a Premier League csapatai közül a West Brom és a Portsmouth sem. Tímár Krisztián és a Plymouth az Emirates-be látogatott, az Arsenal elleni meccset (0:2) a magyar védő a kispadon kezdte (és végezte). Az Argyle egy félidőt kivédekezett, de Robin van Persie egy szöglet utáni fejessel megtörte a jeget, majd az Arsenal három perccel később egy kavarodás után megduplázta az előnyt. A két élvonalbeli párharc egyikére, a Sunderland–Bolton (2:1) meccsre két magyar kapust is beneveztek: a hazaiaknál Fülöp Márton a kapuban, a vendégeknél a fiatal Bogdán Ádám a kispadon kezdett. Fülöp több szép védéssel járult hozzá ahhoz, hogy a hazaiak megőrizzék az első félidőben a 0:0-t, Kenwyne Jones fejese pedig a „fekete macskák” vezetését hozta. Az előnyt Djibril Cissé növelte, Ebi Smolarek emelése pedig már csak szépségtapasz volt a vendégeknek. A Hull City–Newcastle United meccsen is két magyar labdarúgó volt érdekelt, a hazaiaknál Halmosi Péter, a vendégeknél pedig Kádár Tamás kezdte a kispadon a találkozót. Az első félidőben a vendégek Guthrie és Michael Owen révén pazaroltak el néhány helyzetet, a „tigrisek” Cousin közreműködésével pedig megdöngették a kapufát. Fordulás után ismét Cousin hibázott ziccert, a 71. percben pedig egy Given-védés és egy kavarodás után McShane lőtt suta mozdulattal az égbe a kapu helyett. Két perccel később pályára lépett Halmosi, de a gólhoz ő se jutott közelebb – a 0:0 után újrajátszás következik. Manchesterben a City-drukkerek annak örülhettek legfeljebb, hogy Wayne Bridge aláírt a csapathoz, de másnak nem, kedvenceik ugyanis rövid úton repültek a kupából a másodosztályban csak szenvedő, nemrég edzőváltáson átesett Nottingham Forest ellen. A közönség a 0:3 után a menedzser Mark Hughes fejét követelte, és könnyen lehet, hogy a City vezetőségének már nem lehet tovább játszani a türelmével… A Fulham a másodosztályú Sheffield Wednesday vendége volt, és a londoniak – a sérült Gera Zoltán nélkül – 2:1-re nyertek, Andy Johnson duplájának köszönhetően. A másodosztályú Watfordban Priskin Tamás kezdő volt a harmadik ligás Scunthorpe elleni hazai meccsen, a sárga-pirosak pedig Rasiak góljával (1:0) hozták a meccset. Priskint a 89. percben cserélte le edzője. A QPR–Burnley (0:0) meccset a sérült Buzsáky Ákos értelemszerűen kihagyta, a vendégek pedig nem nevezték be Király Gábort a keretbe. A találkozó nem hozott gólt. Gyepes Gábor ismét kezdő volt a hazai pályán a Readinggel küzdő Cardiff Cityben, és a walesieknek jól is sikerült a küzdelem, hisz 2:0-ra győztek McCormack és Ledley góljaival. Gyepesnek a 66. percben lehetősége volt a gólszerzésre is, de fejesét Adam Federici hárította. A Middlesbrough szenvedett a makacsul védekező Barrow ellen, de nyert (2:1), az Evertonra ráijesztett a Macclesfield, ám David Moyes csapata Osman szép góljával (0:1) szintén továbbment. A WBA újrajátszásra (1:1) kényszerül a Peterborough ellen, a West Ham simán verte meg a Barnsleyt (3:0) , a nap talán legjobb mérkőzésén pedig kis híján nagyon megviccelte az ötödosztályú Forest Green a Derby Countyt. A hazaiak 2:0-ra és 3:2-re is vezettek, de a vendégek 4:3-ra fordítottak.A Bristol színeiben a zsolnaiaktól szerződtetett Peter Štyvar 83 percet játszott, Portsmouthban, Marek Čech pedig az elejétől a végéig a pályán volt a WBA- Peterborough mérkőzésen. ái


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 5)

Mit ne mondjak, elég szomorú, hogy ilyen nehezen megy mostanság a Chelsea-nek, mégha a kupameccsek másak is egy kicsit, ezt mutatja a Manchester City esete is. 

Azért remélem a Chelsea az újrajátszáskor már csak nem esik tán ki.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

lampard írta:


> Mit ne mondjak, elég szomorú, hogy ilyen nehezen megy mostanság a Chelsea-nek, mégha a kupameccsek másak is egy kicsit, ezt mutatja a Manchester City esete is.
> 
> Azért remélem a Chelsea az újrajátszáskor már csak nem esik tán ki.


Felm a fejjel lessz ez jobb is.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

*Lemondta a pozsonyi Slovan elleni edzőmeccsét az FC Fehérvár*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 5 - 15:33 
A magyar focifelsőház pontvadászatában a 9. helyen álló FC Fehérvár egy ukrán próbajátékossal, a középpályás Olekszandr Tkacsukkal a soraiban vágott bele a tavaszi idényre való felkészülésbe. 


 Jozef Kováčik
Deutsch Attila


A klub vezetői bejelentették, hogy nem kockáztatnak, ezért az eredetileg január 17-ére tervezett, Slovan elleni pozsonyi előkészületi találkozót lemondták tekintettel a tavalyi dunaszerdahelyi történésekre. Mint az köztudott, a DAC műfüves pályáján botrányba fulladt az Artmedia–Ferencváros nemzetközi barátságos erőpróba. Ez a fehérváriak számára egyben azt jelenti, hogy az első felkészülési mérkőzést január 21-én a Győr ellen vívhatják, de a helyszínben még nem állapodtak meg a felek. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

Pisti ezt neked csakis neked hoztam.Kommentárt kérek



*A Spartából igazolna magyar kapust a Debrecen*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 5 - 14:19 
A labdarúgó Soproni Ligában listavezető DVSC a honlapján közölte, hogy előrehaladott tárgyalásokat folytat Miski Zoltánnal, a Sparta Praha kapusával.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 MF Dnes
Miski Zoltán újra a magyar felsőházban juthatna szóhoz


Mint ismert, a Debrecen keretének Vukasin Polekszics személyében jelenleg csupán egyetlen kapusa van, hiszen Csernyánszki Norbert Paksra igazolt, Balogh Jánost pedig nagy valószínűséggel végleg megvásárolja a skót Hearts, ahol jelenleg vendégjátékosként szerepel. Emiatt a klub mindenképpen igazolni kíván erre a fontos posztra. Az egyik kiszemelt Miski Zoltán, aki a Sparta Praha játékosa. A huszonöt esztendős labdarúgó egy évvel ezelőtt a magyar felsőházból, nevezetesen a Honvédtól igazolt a cseh együtteshez. A letnái klubvezetők azonban a magyar hálóőrt kölcsönadták a Dynamo České Budějovicének, majd onnét az SK Kladnónak. Szima Gábor, a DVSC elnöke a klub honlapján azt is közreadta, hogy nemcsak kapust, hanem balhátvédet is szeretnének szerződtetni. 
ái 



http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/01/05/spartabol-igazolna-magyar-kapust-debrecen


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 5)

Felm a fejjel lessz ez jobb is. - írta áfca

Köszi a biztatást, jól esik, de a bajnokságot egyre inkább elszúrják.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

lampard írta:


> Felm a fejjel lessz ez jobb is. - írta áfca
> 
> Köszi a biztatást, jól esik, de a bajnokságot egyre inkább elszúrják.


Pedig jó csapata van a Chelseanak.És még sem sikerült nekik semmi nagy,,Európai,,trófeát nyerniük


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

Öngóllal kezdett Beckham.

DUBAI — Pechesen, öngóllal mutatkozott be David Beckham (33) a Milan focicsapatában – legalábbis ezt a hírt repítették világgá olasz sportlapok. A két hónapra szerződtetett angol válogatott futballista a szombati gyakorláson talált be saját csapata kapujába, de arról nem szólnak a jelentések, hogy az egymás ellen játszó két csapat hogyan állt fel. Mindennek ellenére áradoznak róla az olaszok.
Kifogástalan David teljesítménye – értékelte új játékosa produkcióját Carlo Ancelotti (49), az Egyesült Arab Emírségekben edzőtáborozó Milan vezetőedzője. – Képességeivel eddig is tisztában voltunk, s fizikálisan sem lehet panasz rá, bár egy kis erő még mindig hiányzik a játékából. Egy-két nap még kell ahhoz, hogy teljesen utolérje korábbi önmagát.

A bajnoki címért és az UEFAkupa megszerzéséért küzdő milánóiak mestere újfent megerősítette, hogy a holnapi, a Hamburg elleni előkészületi meccsen számít a Los Angeles Galaxytól kölcsönvett sztárra.

– A keddi összecsapáson Beckham mindenképpen pályára lép, sőt nagy esélyt látok arra, hogy az új év első bajnoki mérkőzésén, amelyet vasárnap este idegenben a Roma ellen vívunk, David is szerepet kap – tette hozzá Ancelotti, aki már többször úgy nyilatkozott, hogy hosszabb távon is szívesen látná csapatában az 107-szeres angol válogatott futballistát. 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pelét nem akarják leigazolni?Van még 40 év körüli játékos európában?Irány a Milán


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)

*világklasszis Futballedzők*
*marcello Lippi Juventus Bl Arany 1996, Juventus Bl Ezüst 1997, *
* Juventus Bl Ezüst 1998, Juventus Bl Ezüst 2003, *
* Olaszország Vb Arany 2006,*
*fabio Capello Milan Bl Ezüst 1993, Milan Bl Arany 1994, *
* Milan Bl Ezüst 1995,*
*luis Felipe Scolari Brazília Vb Arany 2002, Portugália Eb Ezüst 2004,*
*carlo Ancelotti Milan Bl Arany 2003, Milan Bl Ezüst 2005, *
* Milan Bl Arany 2007,*
*alex Ferguson Manchester U. Bl Arany 1999, Manchester U. Bl Arany 2008,*
*rafael Benítez Liverpool Bl Arany 2005, Liverpool Bl Ezüst 2007,*
*jose Mourinho Porto Bl Arany 2004,*
*vicente Del Bosque Real Madrid Bl Arany 2000, Real Madrid Bl Arany 2002,*
*ottmar Hitzfeld Dortmund Bl Arany 1997, Bayern München Bl Ezüst 1999, *
* Bayern München Bl Arany 2001,*
*luis Aragones Spanyolország Eb Arany 2008,*
*frank Rijkaard Barcelona Bl Arany 2006, *
*otto Rehhagel Görögország Eb Arany 2004, *
*roger Lemerre Franciaország Eb Arany 2000,*
*aime Jacquet Franciaország Vb Arany 1998,*
*jupp Heynckes Real Madrid Bl Arany 1998, *
*louis Van Gaal Ajax Amsterdam Bl Arany 1995, Ajax Amst. Bl Ezüst 1996,*
*berti Vogts Németország Eb Ezüst 1992, Németország Eb Arany 1996,*
*mario Zagallo Brazília Vb Arany 1970, Brazília Vb Ezüst 1998, *
*carlos A. Pareira Brazília Vb Arany 1994, *
*arrigo Sacchi Milan Bek Arany 1989, Milan Bek Arany 1990, *
* Olaszország Vb Ezüst 1994,*
*r. Möller-nielsen Dánia Eb Arany 1992,*
*johan Cruyff Barcelona Bek Arany 1992, Barcelona Bl Ezüst 1994,*
*raymond Goethals Marseille Bl Arany 1993, *
*rinus Michels Ajax Amsterdam Bek Arany 1971, Hollandia Vb Ezüst 1974, *
* Hollandia Eb Arany 1988,*
*guus Hiddink Psv Eindhoven Bek Arany 1988,*
*franz Beckenbauer Németország Vb Ezüst 1986, Németország Vb Arany 1990,*
*carlos Bilardo Argentína Vb Arany 1986, Argentína Vb Ezüst 1990,*
*giovanni Trapattoni Juventus Bek Ezüst 1983, Juventus Bek Arany 1985,*
*joe Fagan Liverpool Bek Arany 1984, Liverpool Bek Ezüst 1985,*
*michel Hidalgo Franciaország Eb Arany 1984,*
*enzo Bearzot Olaszország Vb Arany 1982,*
*jupp Derwall Németország Eb Arany 1980, Németország Vb Ezüst 1982,*
*bob Paisley Liverpool Bek Arany 1977, Liverpool Bek Arany 1978, *
* Liverpool Bek Arany 1981,*
*ernst Happel Feyenoord Bek Arany 1970, Hollandia Vb Ezüst 1978,*
* Hamburg Bek Arany 1983,*
*brian Clough Nottingham Bek Arany 1979, Nottingham Bek Arany 1980,*
*cesar L. Menotti Argentína Vb Arany 1978,*
*dettmar Cramer Bayern München Bek Arany 1975, Bayern M. Bek Arany 1976,*
*helmut Schön Németország Vb Ezüst 1966, Németország Eb Arany 1972,*
* Németország Vb Arany 1974, Németország Eb Ezüst 1976,*
*kovács István Ajax Amsterdam Bek Arany 1972, Ajax A. Bek Arany 1973,*
*jock Stein  Celtic Glasgow Bek Arany 1967, Celtic Glas. Bek Ezüst 1970,*
*matt Busby Manchester United Bek Arany 1968,*
*alf Ramsay Anglia Vb Arany 1966,*
*dr. Lakat Károly Magyar Olimpiai Arany 1964, Magyar Olimpiai Arany 1968,*
*nereo Rocco Milan Bek Arany 1963, Milan Bek Arany 1969,*
*helenio Herrera Internazionale Bek Arany 1964, Inter Bek Arany 1965,*
*josé Villalonga Real Madrid Bek Arany 1956, Real Madrid Bek Arany 1957,*
* Spanyolország Eb Arany 1964,*
*guttmann Béla Benfica Bek Arany 1961, Benfica Bek Arany 1962,*
*aymoré Moreira Brazília Vb Arany 1962,*
*vicente Feola Brazília Vb Arany 1958,*
*luis A. Carniglia Real Madrid Bek Arany 1958, Real Madrid Bek Arany 1959,*
*sepp Herberger Németország Vb Arany 1954,*
*sebes Gusztáv Magyarország Olimpiai Arany 1952, Magyar Vb Ezüst 1954,*
*juan Lopez Uruguay Vb Arany 1950,*
*vittorio Pozzo Olaszország Vb Arany 1934, Olasz Olimpiai Arany 1936, *
* Olaszország Vb Arany 1938,*
*alberto Suppicci Uruguay Vb Arany 1930,*


----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 6)




----------



## lampard (2009 Január 6)

David Beckham kisfiúként és az angol válogatott csapatkapitányaként


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 6)

Az egyik Loki dal:
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showp...&postcount=137

A másik Tankcsapda előadásában:


----------



## afca (2009 Január 7)

*Lisztes újra Bundesliga-közelben*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 
Egykori játékostársa, a Hansa Rostock jelenlegi edzője, Dieter Eilts próbajátékra hívta Németországba Lisztes Krisztiánt, a REAC középpályását. 


 pepsifoci.hu
Lisztest a Hansa Rostock teszteli


Nem véletlenül tesztel több középpályást, többek között Bárányos Zsoltot is a REAC élbvonalbeli együttese, elképzelhető ugyanis, hogy a rákospalotaiak csakhamar elveszítik egyik erősségüket. Lisztes Krisztiánt ugyanis vasárnapig a Bundesliga másodosztályában szereplő Hansa Rostock teszteli. A sokáig az élvonalban szereplő, de jelenleg a Bundesliga 2. alsóbb régióiban tanyázó, nagy múltú Rostock éppen edzőtáborban van: a csapat 21 fős kerettel utazott el, s ehhez csatlakozott a magyar középpályás.A magyar válogatott középpályás pályafutása során megfordult a VfB Stuttgart, a Werder Bremen és a Borussia Mönchengladbach színeiben, összesen 206 Bundesliga-mérkőzésen lépett pályára, ezeken 20 gólt szerzett.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 7)

Klubcsődök lesznek, összeomlás nem.

Nemcsak vállalati, de klubcsődökre, rosszabb esetben egyes versenysorozatok ellehetetlenülésére is fel kell készülni 2009-ben. A gazdasági válság már tavaly elérte a sportot, a kérdés csupán az, milyen mély lesz a hatása. Idehaza például, nem feltétlenül ígérkezik katasztrofálisnak.
"Ha a krízis megmaradt volna a pénzügyi szféra határain belül, azt könnyen túlélné a sportvilág: legfeljebb lecserélnék a nagy pénzügyi szervezetek hirdetőtábláit más cégekére. Világos azonban, hogy nem erről van szó, recesszió lesz, illetve van, ami súlyosan érinti a sportipart" - mondta az [origo] érdeklődésére Dénes Ferenc sportközgazdász, az egykori Ifjúsági és Sportminisztérium sportügyekért felelős helyettes államtitkára.
A közönségnek kevesebb elkölthető pénze lesz, a cégek visszafogják a marketingkiadásaikat. Sportszponzor legtöbbször olyan vállalatból lesz, amely gyors növekedést produkál, ez pedig gyakran kockázatos üzleti stratégiával jár együtt. Recesszióban az ilyenek könnyen elbuknak - mutatott rá az összefüggésre a Time magazin egyik minapi, a témával foglalkozó cikkében Stefan Szymanski, a londoni Cass Business School közgazdásza.
*Az F1 bajai már látszanak*
Mindez nem valószínű, hogy rövid idő alatt megroppanthat egy akkora rendszert, mint, mondjuk, a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája, de valószínűleg mindenütt újra kell gombolni a költségvetést. A Formula-1 bajai például már elég világosan látszanak. Klubcsődök pedig szinte biztosan lesznek - jegyezte meg Dénes Ferenc.
Angliában már fogadni is lehet arra, hogy melyik nagy európai egyesület megy tönkre először. A legalacsonyabb oddszot az AS Roma krachjára adják, az olasz klub ugyanis nemrég 370 millió eurós kölcsönt vett fel az Unicredit Banktól. A Roma megvásárlását egyébként 2008 elején egy ideig fontolgatta Soros György, de végül nem lett semmi az üzletből.
A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség (FIFA) elnöke állítja, a szervezet eddig semmit sem érzett meg a világgazdasági válságból. Sepp Blatter egyszersmind megígérte, a FIFA segít a nehéz helyzetben lévő egyesületeknek, ha szükség lesz rá.
*Hárommilliárd fontnyi adósság*
Az angol szövetség elnöke mindenesetre már megpendítette, nem lesz meglepve, ha némelyik csapat nagy bajba kerül. Lord Triesman tudakozódására a londoni Cityben azzal a becsléssel szolgáltak, hogy az angol futball adóssága 3 milliárd fontra rúg (beleértve a szövetségnek az új Wembley építésére felvett 400 millióját). A Deloitte szerint az összeg egyharmadával a Premier League nagy négyese - Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester United - tartozik.
A Sportfive jogértékesítő szervezet elnöke nemrég úgy vélekedett, a sport a gazdaság többi ágazatához képest kevésbé érzi meg a világválság hatásait. "A golf és az F1 számolhat a legnagyobb problémákkal, mivel ez a két sportág támaszkodik leginkább az autóiparra és a bankszférára. A gondok azonban nem tartanak örökké, a közeljövőben ott is fellendülés várható" - jelentette ki Richard Worth.
Az azért figyelemreméltó, hogy a BL hamarosan lejáró televíziós közvetítési jogainak új tenderét a közelmúltban kénytelenek voltak elhalasztani, mert a jelenlegi piaci környezetben várhatóan szerény lenne a bevétel. Olyan is régen fordult elő, hogy a Super Bowl - az amerikai fociliga, a National Football League (NFL) nagydöntője - reklámidejét 1-2 hónappal előtte ne tudták volna teljesen eladni; most ezt is megértük.
*Visszalépő szponzorok, kevesebb néző*
Sokatmondó hírek számos helyről érkeztek az elmúlt hónapokban, így a pénzügyileg legsikeresebb európai futballbajnokságnak számító Premier League-ből is. Az angliai sorozat 2010-ben alighanem elveszti főtámogatóját, a négy év alatt 66 millió fontot fizető Barclays bankot.
A Manchester United sem remélhet hosszabbítást mezszponzorától, az AIG biztosítótól, az izlandi tulajdonosa miatt egyébként is megrendült helyzetű West Ham United támogatója, az XL Holidays utazási iroda pedig csődbe ment. (Akárcsak a spanyol Valenciáé, amelynek ráadásul arra sincs pénze, hogy lecserélje a már legyártott mezeket...)
A nézőszám csökkenni kezdett, hetente nagyjából ezerrel kevesebben látogatnak ki a PL-meccsekre, ami több klubot máris a jegyárak mérséklésére indított. Eközben a font gyengülése külön is sújtja az egyesületeket, így az érintettek ismét egyre gyakrabban vetik fel a fizetési sapka bevezetésének szükségességét. Tulajdonosváltásokról (Portsmouth, Liverpool) is terjednek pletykák, bár eddig egyet sem ütöttek nyélbe.
*Óvatosabbak lettek a gyárak*
Még látványosabbak a válság következményei a technikai sportokban. A Subaru és a Suzuki hetekkel ezelőtt bejelentette, hogy kiszáll a rali-világbajnokságból, a Honda pedig a Formula-1-et hagyja ott. A legfrissebb hír, hogy a Kawasaki az idén már nem indul a motorsport királykategóriájában, a Moto GP sorozatban. Ez annál is kellemetlenebb a szervező Dorna cég számára, mivel így a szerződéses minimum alá, 17-re csökken a részt vevő versenyzők száma.
Az F1-ben egyébként a szövetség (FIA) a költségeket leszorító szabályok sorával igyekszik stabilizálni a kevésbé tőkeerős csapatok helyzetét, és csökkennek a sztárgázsik is. Beszédes jel, hogy az egyik legnagyobb istálló, a McLaren-Mercedes is bevételeinek 30 százalékos visszaesésével számol 2009-ben.
Még Tiger Woods, a világ legjobban kereső sportolója is "megérzi" a krízist, idén ugyanis már nem utal neki hétmillió dollárt a General Motors a Buick márka népszerűsítéséért. A nagy amerikai sportszériák közül azonban úgy hírlik, csak a NHL-nek lesznek gondjai, mert a hokisoknál évente újrakötik a televíziós közvetítési jogokról szóló szerződéseket.
*Szerényebb olimpiák*
A költségek visszafogását fontolgatják a jövő évi vancouveri téli olimpia szervezői, és egyre nagyobb hiánnyal számolják a 2012-es londoni játékok büdzséjét. Valószínű, hogy a következő olimpiák semmilyen téren (költségvetés, reklámbevételek, jegyeladás) nem fognak rekordokat döntögetni.
Van azonban ellenpélda is: elképzelhető, hogy 2010-től az eddigi hat helyett tizenkét állomásból áll majd az atléták pénzdíjas versenysorozata, a Golden League. Berlin, Brüsszel, Oslo, Párizs, Róma és Zürich mellett további három európai város - várhatóan London, Lausanne és Stockholm - jöhet szóba, és Európán kívüli helyszíneket is be szeretnének vonni a rendezésbe. Tehetik, mert három új szponzor is érdeklődik a Golden League iránt.
*De mi lesz itthon?*
Megoszlanak a vélemények arról, mi várható Magyarországon. A sportért felelős önkormányzati miniszter egy közelmúltbeli konferencián kijelentette, a válság egyik nagy vesztese a sport lehet. Gyenesei István szerint a meglévő pénzt jobban kell elosztani, az utánpótlásra mindenképpen több pénz jut majd az ideinél.
A Népszabadság a napokban arról írt, hogy elapadhatnak a sportra és kultúrára szánt adományok. "Sok társaság vezetője szerint nem jó üzenet a jelenlegi helyzetben a legtöbb ember számára elérhetetlennek számító tevékenységeket támogatni" - idézte a lap Gerencsér Balázst, a Nonprofit Információs és Oktató Központ Alapítvány (NIOK) igazgatóját.
Dénes Ferenc ugyanakkor kérdésünkre azt mondta, minél távolabb került egy sportüzletmenet az államtól, annál jobban ki van téve a válságnak. A hazai sport nagy része pedig nem üzleti bevételekből él, hanem állami támogatásból, amely nagyságrendileg ugyanannyi lesz az idén, mint tavaly - magyarázta a szakember.
Összességében tehát a magyar sport akár meg is őrizheti a pozícióit, de ennek oka sajnos az, hogy tovább él a paternalista rendszer. Ezután is a kormányzati erőforrások fogják meghatározni a magyar minőségi sport jövőjét, ami nem éppen örömteli - fogalmazott a volt helyettes államtitkár.
origo
<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 7)

Barátságos mérkőzés

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Genclerbirligi</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Feyenoord</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">23'

Kahe </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2></TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">38'

Troisi </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">48'

Djite </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 9)

Nemet mondott az UEFA a Real Madrid kérésére
2009, január 9 - 14:21 
Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) csütörtökön késő este úgy döntött, nem engedi együtt pályára lépni a Real Madrid két új játékosát, Klaas-Jan Huntelaart és Lassana Diarrát a Bajnokok Ligájában. 

Diarra volt kenyéradója mezében játszott ősszel az európai kupákban
soccerlens.com
A télen szerződtetett futballisták közül legfeljebb hármat lehet benevezni az európai kupaküzdelmekbe, ha a játékosok előző klubjukban nem léptek pályára nemzetközi meccsen. Ha olyanokat szerződtet egy klub, akik előző csapatukban is játszottak a BL-ben vagy az UEFA-kupában, akkor közülük csak egy léphet pályára új kenyéradójánál is ezekben a sorozatokban. A madridiak szerint ez a szabály nem igazságos és engedélyt kértek az UEFA-tól arra, hogy a Liverpool elleni BL-nyolcaddöntőben mindkét új szerzeményüket szerepeltethessék. Az UEFA fegyelmi bizottsága rendkívüli ülésén a kérést elutasította. A Real Madrid vezérkara korábban úgy foglalt állást, hogy számára kedvezőtlen ítélet esetén a lausanne-i székhelyű nemzetközi Sportdöntőbírósághoz (CAS) fordul.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 9)

Pinte nélkül kezdte el a téli alapozást a DAC
2009, január 9 - 09:01 
A Corgoň Ligában 5. helyen telelő DAC csapata január 8-án, csütörtökön kezdte el a téli alapozást. A délutáni első idei gyakorláson 23 futballista vett részt. Az őszi idény játékoskeretéből hiányzott a sárga-kékek kameruni gólzsákja, Kweuke, aki a folytatásban a német Bundesliga I-ben közreműködő Eintracht Frankfurt együttesének mezét viseli – vendégjátékosként. 


A kiváló, rutinos játékos hiányozni fog mind a csapatnak, mind pedig a szurkolóknak
Foto : Fogas Ferenc
A klubvezetés a folytatásban már nem tart igényt Landerl, Moughfire és Rabihou szolgálataira. A csapatkapitány Pinte további dunaszerdahelyi ténykedése is kérdéses. Az elmaradt meccsprémiumok kifizetését követelő csapattagok szóvivőjének fellépését zokon vették a tisztségviselők, akik fegyelmit helyeztek kilátásba. Pinte ügyében még nem született végleges döntést, erre legkésőbb január 12-éig kerül sor. 

Werner Lorant vezetőedző erősítésként kiszemelt labdarúgókat is tesztel. Köztük a 26 esztendős finn védőt, Jarko Okkonent (Haka Valkeakoski) és a 27 éves bal középpályást, Driftan Stafullát (albán apa és finn anya gyermeke), aki legutóobb a norvég Bodö Glimt együttesében szerepelt. 

Rajtuk kívül három német futballista is próbajátékon tartózkodik Dunaszerdahelyen. Ők a München 1860 amatőrcsapatában szerepeltek ősszel. A szlovák vonalat Martin Labaška képviseli. A nevezett a rózsahegyieknél is megfordult, legutóbb Ausztriában légióskodott. 

Térdműtéte után Essad Veladar is harcképes állapotban van. A kameruni légióskvartett két tagja, Boya és Abena már Dunaszerdahelyen tartózkodik, az első tréninget azonban nem abszloválták. N´lend és Adiaba pénteken csatlakozik a kerethez.A DAC január 15-26. között Dubajban edzőtáborozik, ahol négy előkészületi mérkőzést is játszik. 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Január 10)

Barátságos mérkőzés

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Stuttgart</TH><TD class=score>3 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Ajax</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">21'

Lanig </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>3 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">22'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">29'

Schieber </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">40'

Hitzlsperger </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">65'

Cvitanich</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)

*Premier League: Simán verte a Chelsea-t az MU*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, január 11 - 19:25 
A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes, címvédő Manchester United magabiztosan, három góllal nyerte a Chelsea elleni szuperrangadót a labdarúgó Premier League 21. fordulójában. 


 Gigászok ütköztek
Foto : SITA/AP


*Premier League, 21. forduló:* 
Manchester United-Chelsea 3-0 (1-0), gól: Vidic (45.), Rooney (63.), Berbatov (87.) 
_korábban>_ 
Wigan Athletic-Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 (0-0), g: Figueroa (91.) 
_szombaton játszották:_ 
Stoke City-FC Liverpool 0-0 
Arsenal-Bolton Wanderers 1-0 (0-0), g: Bendtner (84.) 
Everton-Hull City 2-0 (2-0), g.: Fellaini (18.), Arteta (45.) 
Middlesbrough-Sunderland 1-1 (1-0), g.: Alves (45.), illetve Jones (82.) 
Newcastle United-West Ham United 2-2 (1-1), g.: Owen (19.), Carroll (78.), illetve Bellamy (29.), Cole (55.) 
Aston Villa-West Bromwich Albion 2-1 (2-0), g.: Davies (18.), Carson (41., öngól), illetve Morrison (49.) 
A Fulham-Blackburn Rovers és Portsmouth-Manchester City találkozó a pálya használhatatlansága miatt elmaradt. 
*Az állás:* 
1. FC Liverpool 21 35-13 46 pont 
2. Chelsea 21 40-12 42 
3. Manchester United 19 32-10 41 
4. Aston Villa 21 35-23 41 
5. Arsenal 21 34-23 38 
6. Everton 21 29-25 35 
7. Wigan Athletic 20 25-21 31 
8. Hull City 21 28-39 27 
9. Fulham 19 18-14 26 
10. West Ham United 21 26-30 26 
11. Newcastle United 21 28-34 23 
12. Bolton Wanderers 21 22-29 23 
13. Sunderland 21 22-30 23 
14. Portsmouth 20 21-33 23 
15. Manchester City 20 38-30 22 
16. Middlesbrough 21 18-30 21 
17. Stoke City 21 18-33 21 
18. Tottenham Hotspur 21 20-26 20 
19. Blackburn Rovers 20 22-36 18 
20. West Bromwich Albion 21 17-37 18 
MTI/para


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 12)

Áfca, bejegyzésedre csak ennyit tudok írni: jaj, istenem. 
a szövegedet be se idéztem, mert mégegyszer nem is akarom olvasni. 
Én nem nagyon örültem Scolari érkezésének, aztán van-e hozzá köze, hogy ilyen rosszul áll a Chelsea, nem tudom, de ez így nem jó - nekem, mint Chelsea drukkernek.


----------



## Vazquez (2009 Január 13)

A Real Madrid azt hiszi, neki mindent lehet? Ha van egy szabály, akkor azt be kell tartani, nem pedig változtassák meg, mert nekem az lenne a jó. Ez a Mijatovics-Calderon kettős nem méltó a Real Madridhoz!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 13)

lampard írta:


> Áfca, bejegyzésedre csak ennyit tudok írni: jaj, istenem.
> a szövegedet be se idéztem, mert mégegyszer nem is akarom olvasni.
> Én nem nagyon örültem Scolari érkezésének, aztán van-e hozzá köze, hogy ilyen rosszul áll a Chelsea, nem tudom, de ez így nem jó - nekem, mint Chelsea drukkernek.


 
*Maradona miatt volt fáradt a Chelsea*

MTI

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var strModDate = '2009. 01. 13., 13:21'; if (strModDate.substr(16,1) == ':') strModDate = strModDate.substr(0,15) + '0' + strModDate.substr(15,strModDate.length); var strNowDate = '2009. 01. 13., 15:05'; var diffYears; //var diffMonths; var diffDays; function dateDiff() { date1 = new Date(); date2 = new Date(); diff = new Date(); date1temp = new Date(strModDate.substr(0,4),(strModDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strModDate.substr(10,2),strModDate.substr(15,2),strModDate.substr(18,2),00); date1.setTime(date1temp.getTime()); date2temp = new Date(strNowDate.substr(0,4),(strNowDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strNowDate.substr(10,2),strNowDate.substr(15,2),strNowDate.substr(18,2),00); date2.setTime(date2temp.getTime()); // sets difference date to difference of first date and second date diff.setTime(Math.abs(date1.getTime() - date2.getTime())); timediff = diff.getTime(); weeks = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 7)); timediff -= weeks * (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24 * 7); days = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24)); timediff -= days * (1000 * 60 * 60 * 24); hours = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60 * 60)); timediff -= hours * (1000 * 60 * 60); mins = Math.floor(timediff / (1000 * 60)); timediff -= mins * (1000 * 60); secs = Math.floor(timediff / 1000); timediff -= secs * 1000; //alert (weeks + " weeks, " + days + " days, " + hours + " hours, " + mins + " minutes, and " + secs + " seconds"); diffDays = days + (weeks * 7); return false; // form should never submit, returns false } function serviceLength() { var modDate = new Date(strModDate.substr(0,4),(strModDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strModDate.substr(10,2),strModDate.substr(15,2),strModDate.substr(18,2),00); var nowDate = new Date(strNowDate.substr(0,4),(strNowDate.substr(6,2) - 1).toString(),strNowDate.substr(10,2),strNowDate.substr(15,2),strNowDate.substr(18,2),00); var difference = (nowDate-modDate); diffYears = Math.floor(difference / (1000*60*60*24*365)); /* difference -= years * (1000*60*60*24*365); diffMonths = Math.floor(difference / (1000*60*60*24*30.4375)); */ } function getDifference() { serviceLength(); if (diffYears == 0) { dateDiff(); if (diffDays > 90) { document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').style.display = 'block'; document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').innerHTML = 'Ez a cikk ' + diffDays.toString() + ' napja frissült utoljára. A benne szereplő információk a megjelenés idején pontosak voltak, de mára elavultak lehetnek.'; } } else if (diffYears > 0) { document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').style.display = 'block'; document.getElementById('archiv-cikk-box').innerHTML = 'Ez a cikk ' + diffYears.toString() + ' éve frissült utoljára. A benne szereplő információk a megjelenés idején pontosak voltak, de mára elavultak lehetnek.'; } } getDifference(); </SCRIPT>


<SCRIPT src="/images/kozos/font-size.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><BEVEZETO>Diego Maradona dohányszenvedélye miatt volt fáradt vasárnap a Chelsea, amely 3-0-ra kikapott a címvédő Manchester United otthonában a labdarúgó Premier League 21. fordulójának rangadóján.
</BEVEZETO>




Maradona a szájával is meccseket tud eldönteni







A játékosnézőbe érkezett argentin szövetségi kapitány a meccs napján, reggel hétkor okozott tűzriadót a manchesteri szállodában, ahol a fővárosi csapat is lakott.
Mint kiderült, már a korai órán szivarra szottyant kedve, teljesen megfeledkezve az épület automatikus tűzvédelmi rendszeréről.
Az angol lapok fotókkal szemléltették, amint a hotelből az utcára kimenekült Kékek fázósan várakoznak a reggeli hidegben.
Az esti gyengélkedés láttán a tekintélyes The Times nem véletlenül fogalmazott úgy, hogy "ha a tervezett teljesítményfüggő bérek már érvényben lennének a Chelsea-nél, Drogba, Ballack, Deco vagy Joe Cole egy vasat sem keresett volna vasárnap".


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 14)

Mi lesz veletek Afca?
Sötétben fogtok fagyoskodni? 
De legalább van ajrótok


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi lesz veletek Afca?
> Sötétben fogtok fagyoskodni?
> De legalább van ajrótok


 
Hát, ez nemcsak Áfcával fordulhat elő, hanem velünk is, ha sokáig húzódik az ügy.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi lesz veletek Afca?
> Sötétben fogtok fagyoskodni?
> De legalább van ajrótok


 Szivatgatsz?:mrgreen:Vettem 2000 öngyújtót,nekem tavaszig már van gázam:mrgreen::mrgreen:.
Rendes Magyarországtól,hogy annyi szemétség után kisegít minket villanyárammal és gázzal.:656::656::656:


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

2008.év Eredivisie csapata.A Holland szurkolók alapján.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

Hollandia legjobb játékosa 2008.


<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>1</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>El Hamdaoui (AZ)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>97</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>2</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Vertonghen (Ajax)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>93</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>3</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>De Zeeuw (AZ)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>90</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>4</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Moisander (AZ)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>89</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>5</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Elia (FC Twente)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>88.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>6</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Martens, Mendes da Silva, Schaars (AZ)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>88</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>9</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Luciano (FC Groningen); Wisgerhof (NEC); Douglas, Wielaert (FC Twente)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>87</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>13</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Suárez (Ajax); Beerens, Grindheim, Pranjic (SC Heerenveen); Pieckenhagen (Heracles); Demouge (Willem II)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>86.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dg align=left width=30 background=/e.gif>19</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=338 background=/e.gif>Van der Wiel (Ajax); Moreno, Romero (AZ); Berg (FC Groningen)</TD><TD class=dg align=left width=36 background=/e.gif>86</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

lampard írta:


> Hát, ez nemcsak Áfcával fordulhat elő, hanem velünk is, ha sokáig húzódik az ügy.


 Én nagyon hiszem,hogy nem lessz ennél nagyobb gond.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

*Leo Kweuke belelendült *

<!-- Meta -->http://ujszo.com/forward/250376http://ujszo.com/print/250376 


<!-- Intro -->„Háromszor jobb, mint Amanatidisz“ - ezzel ajánlotta az Eintracht Frankfurt figyelmébe a kameruni Leonard Kweukét a DAC német trénere, Werner Lorant. Az öntörvényű edző, aki 1980-ban játékosként volt tagja az UEFAkupát nyerő Eintrachtnak, nem túlzott.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Kweukét fél évre vette kölcsön a Bundesliga I-ben szereplő Frankfurt, s a 21 éves csatár két portugáliai előkészületi mérkőzésen három gólt lőtt. Kedden a második ligás Augsburg ellen káprázatos fejesgólt szerzett, s bár az Eintracht 3:2-re kikapott (az ellenfél részéről Szabics is betalált), Friedhelm Funkel edző elégedett volt az új szerzeménnyel. „Egyelőre még mozgáskoordinációs problémái vannak, de látszik rajta, hogy tud focizni“ - nyilatkozta a kameruni csatárról a Frankfurter Neue Presse napilapnak.
„Három húgom és két öcsém él nehéz körülmények között, értük is játszom“ - ezzel a mondattal indította németországi pályafutását Kweuke, aki új csapatában az Elefánt becenevet kapta. „Itt az új Yeboah?“ - hangzott az olvasói kérdés egy frankfurti fórumon. A válaszra még várni kell, de a DACban 11 bajnoki gólt szerző támadó egyelőre élt a lehetőséggel: vasárnap a Rot-Weiss Oberhausen elleni 4:1-es győzelem során is eredményes volt, azon a meccsen két gólt lőtt (a 84. és a 86. percben).


----------



## afca (2009 Január 15)

*EREDIVISIE. A Voetbal International szaklap szavazásán a szurkolóknál óriási fölénnyel nyert az NEC magyar idegenlégiósa*

*Babos Gábort választották az év legjobb kapusának Hollandiában*

A Voetbal International szaklap szavazásán a 63 382 voksolóból 41 435 gondolta úgy, hogy a 2008-as évben Babos Gábor volt a legjobb kapus az Eredivisieben – így a magyar válogatott egyese óriási fölénnyel foglalta el helyét az év tizenegyében.




Babost a legjobbnak választották



Babos mögött a két másik dobogós, Jelle ten Rouwelaar (NAC Breda, 18 124 szavazat) és Maikel Aerts (Willem II, 3823) lett, de egy pillanatig sem voltak veszélyesek a magyar kapusra. 

A tizenegy futballista közül a középpályás Danijel Pranjic kapta a legtöbb szavazatot, a Heerenveen irányítóját 57 417-en delegálták a legjobbak közé. A 2007-es gárdából csak Demy de Zeeuw, az AZ Alkmaar középpályása őrizte meg helyét az álomcsapatban.

Az év együttesét, akárcsak az egy esztendővel korábbit, hat klub futballistái alkotják. Az Ajax három labdarúgóval (Jan Vertonghen, Rasmus Lindgren, Luis Suárez) képviselteti magát, a PSV, az AZ és az NEC kettővel, a Heerenveen és a Twente pedig eggyel.

Az év edzője titulust Mario Been, az NEC mestere érdemelte ki, akivel kapcsolatban talán már csak néhány napig írhatjuk le a nijmegeni klub nevét. A legfrissebb hírek szerint a Feyenoord szívesen látná a kispadon.

*A VOETBAL INTERNATIONAL SZAVAZÁSA*

*Az év csapata az Eredivisie-ben:* Babos Gábor (NEC, 41 435 szavazat) – Ronnie Stam (Twente, 46 095), Dirk Marcellis (PSV, 43 802), Jan Vertonghen (Ajax, 47 551), Juszef el-Aksaui (NEC, 32 859) – Demy de Zeeuw (AZ, 52 559), Rasmus Lindgren (Ajax, 31 821), Ibrahim Afellay (PSV, 45 304), Danijel Pranjic (Heerenveen, 57 417) – Luis Suárez (Ajax, 47 072), Munir el-Hamdaui (AZ, 39 946). Az év edzője: Mario Been (NEC, 48 810)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 15)

Hatalmas gratula Babosnak!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 15)

Balázs jótékonykodott:
http://fociakobon.hu/ms/feltolt/feltoltve/dzsudzsak-zava.jpg
Emelett 1000 eurót is nyomatott az alapítványnak. 
Mondjuk, aki el van szállva magától nem sűrűn csinál ilyeneket.....Úgyhogy bekaphatják a bírálói.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 16)

A PSV új igazoplása. Nagy tehetségnek mondják és qva magas


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 16)

Gáz:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 16)

Mi jön még?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 18)

Apuuuuu, kezdőőőőődik.........!!!!!!!
Négy magyar szurkolót bántalmaztak vasárnap hajnalban Eszéken, a férfi kézilabda-világbajnokságon, a válogatott ausztrálok elleni mérkőzése után.
Takács András, az egyik sértett az MTI tudósítójának elmondta: vasárnap hajnalban ő, felesége és két társuk az óvárosban parkoló autójuk felé sétáltak, amikor hátulról hat-nyolc kapucnis, csuklyás férfi rájuk támadt. Megütötték és sörrel lelocsolták őket, majd széttépték a szurkolói sálukat. Mindannyian könnyű sérüléseket szenvedtek.
"Az ausztrálok elleni meccs után vacsorázni szerettünk volna, ezért felkerestük a belvárosi magyar szurkolói kocsmát, de ott már nem volt étel. Ezért elmentünk a közeli Old Town Bridge nevű helyre, majd amikor távoztunk, akkor támadtak meg bennünket. Értesítettük a rendőröket, de feljelentést nem tettük. A támadókat fel sem ismernénk" - mondta Takács András. Az esetről szóltak az Eszéken szolgálatban lévő magyar rendőröknek is.
A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott könnyű győzelemmel kezdett [1] a horvátországi világbajnokságon, a válogatott az első meccsen Ausztráliát verte 41-17-re.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 18)

Sosem lessz vége?Itt nálunk már jócskán csillapodott a helyzet.Akik Nagyszombatban Magyar ellenes transzparenset tartottak a meccsen 3 éves börtönbüntetésüket töltik.Fico miniszterelnök irgalmatlan törvényt hozott.Nemzetgyalázásért vagy bármilyen nemzetiségi atrocitásért 3-tól 8 évig büntet.És tényleg betartja.Jó de ez nem azt jelenti,hogy nem történhetnek atrocitások.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 18)

Nijmegen-Ajax 2-4

Komoly meccs lehetett.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 18)

Abramovics szabadulna a Chelsea-től?

London
| Állítólag szabadulna a Chelsea-től az angol labdarúgó Premier League-ben szereplő londoni kékek milliárdos orosz tulajdonosa, Roman Abramovics, bár az együttes határozottan cáfolja a vasárnap nyilvánosságra került értesülést.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->A The Sunday Times térségbeli forrásai szerint Abramovics emberei Szaúd-Arábiában és Dubajban jártak, kiderítendő, hogy lenne-e érdeklődés a csapat iránt. Az oligarcha képviselői "legalább egy alkalommal" a szaúdi királyi család tagjaival is találkoztak - írta a vezető brit vasárnapi lap, amely szerint azonban egyelőre nincs jele potenciális vásárlónak.
A Chelsea szóvivője "teljes képtelenségnek" nevezte, hogy Abramovics el akarná adni a klubot. Az együttes szerint az orosz tulajdonos továbbra is teljes mértékben elkötelezett a csapat mellett.
A The Sunday Times forrásai szerint azonban ha Abramovics vissza tudná szerezni legalább azt a pénzt, amelyet eddig a Chelsea-re költött, akkor kész lenne eladni a klubot.
A milliárdos orosz üzletember 2003-ban vette meg az FC Chelsea anyavállalatát hozzávetőleg 60 millió fontért (17,5 milliárd forintért), 80 millió font adósság átvállalásával, és azóta legalább 500 millió fontot költött új játékosokra.
Abramovics eddigi tulajdonosi évei alatt a Chelsea kétszer végzett a Premier League élén, és tavaly először jutott be a Bajnokok Ligája döntőjébe, amelyet - büntetőpárbajjal - elveszített a Manchester Uniteddel szemben.
A világon végigsöprő gazdasági válság azonban a milliárdos tulajdonos pénzügyeit sem hagyta érintetlenül. A The Sunday Times minden év áprilisában összeállítja listáját a Nagy-Britanniában élő ezer leggazdagabb személy becsült vagyonáról, és a már készülő idei lista szerkesztőjének "konzervatív" becslése szerint Abramovics 3 milliárd fontot veszített tavaly kimutatott 11,7 milliárd fontos vagyonából. 
A Chelsea néhány szupersztárja heti 120 ezer fontos (csaknem 23 millió forintos) fizetést kap, de a költségcsökkentés őket is elérte: a vasárnapi brit lap szerint a karácsonyi szünet után közölték a csapat tagjaival, hogy az eddigi nyolc helyett csak négy ingyenjegyet oszthatnak szét fejenként és meccsenként. (MTI)
http://ujszo.com/online/sport/2009/01/18/abramovics-szabadulna-a-chelsea-tol


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 18)

Fradi lesz az internacionale?

Az már biztossá vált, hogy három légiós válogatottbeli kötelezettség miatt nem lesz ott a Ferencváros felkészülésnek kezdésen.
A trinidadi válogatottnál lévő Jan-Michael Williams mellett nem vesz részt a felkészülés első napjaiban a két jamaicai válogatott, Rafe Wolfe és Jason Morrison sem.
Hír még az együttes háza tájáról, hogy két kínai próbajátékos is csatlakozik csapathoz.
(ftc.hu)


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 18)

Szia Afca
Gratulálok az Ajax teljesitményéhez !!Igen jól megy a szekerük mostanában!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 18)

Jól megy nekik, Balázsék meg megint x-eltek a Roda ellen. Pedig a Roda nem egy acélos csapat.
Huub Stevens-t el kellene küldeniük.


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Jól megy nekik, Balázsék meg megint x-eltek a Roda ellen. Pedig a Roda nem egy acélos csapat.
> Huub Stevens-t el kellene küldeniük.


 
Egyetértek. Az edző semmiképp nem hozott fellendülést a csapat játékában, sokszor nézni kínos, olyan rosszul játszanak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 19)

Na végre. Janika is elkelt:

*Edinburgh, január 19., 18.15* A DVSC és a Hearts vezetői mindenben megegyeztek. 


Véglegessé vált, hogy a DVSC-TEVA saját nevelésű kapusa, Balogh János marad Skóciában...
Mint köztudott, a 26 éves játékos fél évvel ezelőtt igazolt - kölcsönbe - a skót élvonalban szereplő Hearts együtteséhez. Az akkori megállapodás értelmében az edinburghi klubnak január 19-ig kellett választ adnia arra, hogy végleg megvásárolja-e a játékost. Mivel Balogh jó teljesítményt nyújtott, a Hearts vezetői úgy döntöttek, hogy kifizetik a vételárat, amely a kölcsönadási díjjal együtt 200 ezer euró. Mindössze annyi kérésük volt, hogy az összeget májusban utalhassák, és ezt a klub vezetői elfogadták.
(dvsc.hu)


----------



## afca (2009 Január 19)

Örülök az ilyen híreknek.Legalább megtudja a világ,hogy nekünk is vannak életre való focistáink.Valamikor régen mikor Fischer Pali az Ajaxban játszott edzője Leo Beenhacker azt mondta a Magyar focisták mind csiszolatlan gyémántok.Őneki bizony volt szeme hozzá


----------



## afca (2009 Január 19)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Afca
> Gratulálok az Ajax teljesitményéhez !!Igen jól megy a szekerük mostanában!


 De meddig??Suarezre felfigyelt a Valencia a Barcelona és az AC Milan.A nyáron tutira lelép


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 19)

afca írta:


> De meddig??Suarezre felfigyelt a Valencia a Barcelona és az AC Milan.A nyáron tutira lelép


Hát igen,de addig még sok sikert érhetnek el!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 20)

*Dubai, január 20., 9.00* Az első edzőmeccsen Regedei Csaba szerezte a szerdahelyiek gólját.




​ 

Péntek óta Dubaiban, egészen pompás körülmények között készül a Dunaszerdahely. Az még mindig nem dőlt el, hogy a vezetőkkel összevesző Pinte Attila sorsa mi lesz, de Regedei Csaba már felhívta magára a figyelmet. A DAC az első edzőmeccsét a kazah Lokomotiv Astana ellen játszotta, a magyar játékos szerezte a szépítő találatot a 3-1-es vereség alkalmával.
A körülményekre nincs panaszuk a dunaszerdahelyieknek, mert ötcsillagos szállodában szállásolták el őket (ismerve a dubai gazdagságot kijelenthetjük, nem lehet piskóta, az a színpompa és kényelem, amelyben január 25-éig lesznek), arról nem beszélve, hogy külön személyzet gondoskodik az ellátásukról - legalábbis a klub hivatalos honlapja szerint.
A DAC ottani idő szerint ma 19 órától a térség egyik sztárcsapatával, az Al-Ahli ellen meccsel.
(s.z.)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 20)

*Szombathely, január 19., 22.23 *A Haladás támadója ma csatlakozott a Dubaiban edzőtáborozó DAC-hoz. 


Andorka Péter múlt héten már játszott egy tesztmérkőzést a DAC színeiben. A találkozón gólt lőtt és mutatott produkciójának köszönhetően a Haladás és a Dunaszerdahely együttese között folytatódott az egyeztetés.
A szlovákiai csapat azt kérte a zöld-fehérektől, hogy Andorkát tovább tesztelhesse, és a csatár csatlakozzon a klub Dubaiban edzőtáborozó keretéhez. A Haladás ebbe beleegyezett, így a focista ma csatlakozott a sárga kékekhez.
Sorsáról az edzőtábor után döntenek.
(nyugat.hu)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 20)

*Bristol, január 20., 17.38* Péntekig dönthet róla a City vezetése. 


Mint ismeretes, a DVSC brazil-magyar játékosa, Leandro a Bristol City csapatánál tartózkodik próbajátékon. A védőként és középpályásként is bevethető válogatott labdarúgó bemutatkozása jól sikerült, hétfőn ugyanis pályára lépett a Bristol Rovers elleni, 2�0-ra megnyert edzőmérkőzésén, amelyen ő szerezte a City első gólját. 
A Championshipben jelenleg 14. helyen álló együttesnél péntekig tartózkodik Leandro, tehát ügyében leghamarabb akkor születhet egyezség.
(dvsc.hu)


----------



## jasek_ (2009 Január 21)

Én az Arsenálnak drukkolok.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 21)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"><table xmlns:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Az UEFA-kupa győztes is a Loki ellenfele lesz Törökországban!2009.01.20. 20:05
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Az orosz bajnok, UEFA- és európai Szuperkupa-győztes Zenittel is összecsap együttesünk az edzőtáborban.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Nem akármilyen hírről számolt be honlapunknak Szűcs Mihály, aki a DVSC törökországi edzőtáborozását szervezi: sikerült összehozni egy edzőmérkőzést a Zenit csapatával! A mérkőzésre február 11-én kerül sor Antalyában.

Az FC Zenitet nem nagyon kell bemutatni senkinek. A Gazprom tulajdoni jogának és támogatásának köszönhetően a leggazdagabb klub Oroszországban. Két évvel ezelőtt első ízben nyerte meg a bajnokságot, majd történelmének legnagyobb sikerét aratta azzal, hogy 2008 májusában, az UEFA-kupa döntőjében 2-0-ra legyőzte a skót Rangerst. Az orosz mese tovább íródott: augusztusban, a Szuperkupa fináléjában az angol bajnok és Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő Manchester United gárdáját is leiskolázták Timoscsukék.

Érdekesség, hogy a szentpéterváriak először pénzt akartak kérni a fellépésért, ám Szűcs Mihály hathatós közbenjárásának köszönhetően végül ingyen vállalják a meccset. Mint megtudtuk, az orosz gárda vezetői - mielőtt igent mondtak volna - alaposan utánanéztek a DVSC-nek. Amikor kiderült, hogy egy háromszoros bajnokcsapatról van szó, amely ráadásul idén is az elsőségért küzd, nem gördítettek akadályt a meccs elé, és az időpontban is hamar sikerült megegyezni.

Ezzel végleg kialakult a DVSC-TEVA törökországi programja. Mint köztudott, a csapat február 2-án utazik, majd három nappal később megmérkőzik az osztrák Sturm Graz gárdájával. Február 7-én a cseh első ligás Tescoma Zlín lesz az ellenfél, 9-én pedig a szlovák élvonalban szereplő Besztercebánya (FC Banská Bystrica) ellen mérkőznek meg Oláhék. Zárásként, 11-én pedig jön a nagy meccs, a már említett Zenit elleni találkozó. Másnap - remélhetőleg egy nagy élménnyel gazdagodva - a Loki visszaindul Debrecenbe.



</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 21)

jasek_ írta:


> Én az Arsenálnak drukkolok.


És melyik zene kell?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 21)

Dietmar Hopp komolyan gondolja. A Hoffenheim abszolút újoncként, fantasztikus őszt produkálva az élről várja a tavaszi folytatást. A héten pedig elkészült a csodálatos Rhein-Neckar Arena, a csapat új otthona.
A folytatásban már nem a mannheimi albérletben, hanem a Sinsheimben megépült, 30 ezres arénában fogadhatja ellenfeleit a falusi kiscsapat. Ralf Rangnick [1] Hoffenheimje egy regionális gárdákból összeállított válogatottal méri össze az erejét az ünnepi alkalomból szombaton.


 A Hoffenheim új stadionja


„Első meccsünket annak a futballőrült régiónak ajánljuk, amely az utóbbi hónapokban hihetetlen lelkesedéssel támogatott bennünket" – jelentette be Jochen A. Rotthaus ügyvezető.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 22)

pisti72 írta:


> És melyik zene kell?


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::777::777:\\m/


----------



## afca (2009 Január 22)

Kiabált, leküldték 

Barcelona
| Josep Guardiola vezetőedző az öltözőbe zavarta a keddi zárt kapus edzésen Samuel Eto,o-t, az FC Barcelona kameruni labdarúgóját. A Marca című spanyol sportnapilap internetes oldala szerint a csatár idegesen kezdte a tréninget és többször felemelte a hangját, amiért a tréner magához hívta, s megkérte, hogy fejezze be ezt a viselkedést.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Öt perc múlva azonban Eto,o ismét kiabált, ezért Guardiola az öltözőbe küldte.
A jelentések szerint Eto,o tiszteletben tartotta a döntést, de láthatóan ideges volt miatta.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

*Frissítve: Újabb DAC-vereség Dubaiban*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Harmadik előkészületi találkozóján egygólos vereséget szenvedett a Dubajban edzőtáborozó DAC csapata. 


 www.nemzetisport.hu
Andorka Pétert is teszteli Werner Lorant Dunajban


Dušan Chytil klubmenedzser elmondása szerint a sárga-kékek gyermeteg hibáiból profitáltak a hazai Al Nasr együttesének labdarúgói. A sárga-kékek ugyan több góllal kecsegtető helyzetet is kidolgoztak, ám ezeket, egy kivételével, elpuskázták. 
„A végjátékban a bíró egyenlítő találatunkat nem adta meg. N´lend ziccerénél a labda a kapufán csattant” – nyilatkozta a SITA hírügynökségnek Dušan Chytil. A DAC becsületgólját a szombathelyi Haladás támadója, Andorka Péter szerezte. 

Al Nasr–DAC 2:1 (1:0). 
A DAC összeállítása: Novota - Adiaba, Marcin, Abena (30. Boya), Caha - Labaška, Parvin (46. Charlie), L. Zápotoka, Staffula (46. Regedei) - N´lend, N´di (60. Andorka).


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

*DAC-Al Ahli 4:0: Megtalálták Kweuke utódját?*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A Dubajban edzőtáborozó DAC újabb előkészületi mérkőzést játszott, ellenfele a legnépszerűbb hazai kollektíva, az Al Ahli volt. Werner Lorant védencei ezúttal sikerrel vették az akadályt, már az első félidőben bebiztosították győzelmüket. 


 www.fcdac1904.com
Edzést vezényel a pálmafák árnyékában Werner Lorant


Félidei pihenőre ugyanis a sárga-kékek 4:0-ás vezetéssel vonultak öltözőbe. Fordulás után már nem változott az eredmény, a házigazdák ráadásul büntetőt hibáztak. A DAC együttesében elsősorban a kameruni próbajátékos N´di volt elemében, aki ezen a párharcon triplázott.Ugyancsak szóhoz jutott a szombathelyi Haladás támadója, Andorka. Nem kizárt, hogy a gólerős kameruni próbajátékos, N´di helyettesíti majd tavasszal a Frankfurtiakhoz átigazolt DAC-gólzsákot, Kweukét. 
*Al Ahli–DAC 0:4* (0:4), gólok: N´di, 3, Labaška. 
_DAC:_ Rzeszoto (46. Hasancik)–Caha, Marcin, Adiaba (46. Neméth K.), Boya–Regedei (60. Esad), Ľ. Zápotoka (70.Awono), Charlie (46. Parvin), Staffula–Labaška (46. Andorka), N´di. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 23)

*Dubai, január 23., 18.16* A Hali támadója letette a névjegyét. 


Csütörtök este az Al-Nasr SC ellen lejátszotta harmadik, egyben utolsó előkészületi meccsét a Dubaiban edzőtáborozó Dunaszerdahely együttese, a találkozó az arab csapat 2-1-es sikerét hozta. Az emirátusok-beli csapat már 2-0-ra vezetett, amikor a 60. percben az elmúlt meccsen három gólt is szerző kameruni Ndi helyére beállt Andorka Péter, és a Hali próbajátékon lévő csatára rövidesen megszerezte a DAC szépítő találatát. A dunaszerdahelyiek vasárnap térnek haza az Egyesült Arab Emirátusokból, egyelőre nem tudni, hogy Andorkára igényt tart-e a klub vagy sem.
(haladas.vasnepe.hu)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 23)

A törölközőfejű klubtulaj emirátus-beli. Jó kis edzőtábort hozott össze a fiúknak, öröm lehet ott játszani.
Nekünk is lesz holnap edzőmeccsünk, hátul a műfüves pályán
De 2 hét múlva mennek Törökországba!


----------



## Noppy (2009 Január 23)

hát igen


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 23)

A törölközőfejű klubtulaj emirátus-beli???
Ezt kérdezni akartam, de nem enged módosítani


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

pisti72 írta:


> A törölközőfejű klubtulaj emirátus-beli. Jó kis edzőtábort hozott össze a fiúknak, öröm lehet ott játszani.
> Nekünk is lesz holnap edzőmeccsünk, hátul a műfüves pályán
> De 2 hét múlva mennek Törökországba!


 Pinte a csapatkapitány,kinyitotta a száját mert nem kapták meg a beígért prémiumot és már száműzték is a csapatból.Hoztak a helyére hármat.Egyik a Haladás volt játékosa.Sokat várunk tőle.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

pisti72 írta:


> A törölközőfejű klubtulaj emirátus-beli???
> Ezt kérdezni akartam, de nem enged módosítani


 Igen.Arab a lelkem:mrgreen:.Ott van ám a zseton


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 23)

Andorka Peti játszott a Lokiban is egy pár évig . Nem volt rossz játékos, de most nem tudom milyen formában lehet.
Azt nem értem, ha az arab gyerek tele van zsével, miért nem fizeti ki a prémiumokat?


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Andorka Peti játszott a Lokiban is egy pár évig . Nem volt rossz játékos, de most nem tudom milyen formában lehet.
> Azt nem értem, ha az arab gyerek tele van zsével, miért nem fizeti ki a prémiumokat?


 Szerintem ő lerakja a pénzt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 23)

Nem értem én ezeket az arabokat. Mit össze bohóckodnak a Cityvel is.
Azt se tudják unalmukban mire költség az olajból összeharácsolt lovettájukat.


----------



## Noppy (2009 Január 23)

szerintem kijutunk a vb-re


----------



## Noppy (2009 Január 23)

szerintetek??


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem értem én ezeket az arabokat. Mit össze bohóckodnak a Cityvel is.
> Azt se tudják unalmukban mire költség az olajból összeharácsolt lovettájukat.


 A City nagyon pofára fog esni.Összevásárolnak hetet havat.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Noppy írta:


> szerintetek??


 Szia.Figyu legyünk haverok és osztjuk meg egymással amit tudunk.De ha ilyen tőmondatokban fogsz irogatni ezzel csak offolod a topikot.Azt meg rühelli a moderátor.

Én bízom benne,hogy kijutunk.Viszont nem hiszek az edzőben.


----------



## beagle17 (2009 Január 24)

A Várhidi Petivel szárnyalt a csapat, hogy mi lett volna ha hagyják dolgozni,ezt már nem tudjuk meg.Szurkolok a srácoknak ,jussanak ki, de ez kemény menet lesz.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 24)

Persze, hogy nem hiszel, mert PSV játékos és edző volt


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 24)

Miért erőlködsz, őt sem látjuk már többet, mert megvan neki a 21 
Bye bye Noppy!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 25)

Az Artmedia jól elpakolta a Győrt edzőmeccsen.
6:0!


----------



## Elevator Boy (2009 Január 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Persze, hogy nem hiszel, mert PSV játékos és edző volt


 
Nade hol volt edző???A tahó Feyenoordnál.Nagyon sülyed a Feyenoord.Nehogy kiessenek.Nincs pénz a szurkolók meg a játékosok ellen fordultak.A vezetőség megint a tehetősebb szurkolók felé fog fordulni pénzért.Az a hír járja 50 millió euró kellene.Már egyszer összedobtak ennyit a gazdag szurkolók.Megteszik megint????


----------



## afca (2009 Január 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Az Artmedia jól elpakolta a Győrt edzőmeccsen.
> 6:0!


 Szombat Vasárnap dolgozom.Nem tudtam a meccsről.Hol olvastad?


----------



## afca (2009 Január 26)

Groningen - Ajax 1:0

A játékvezető kiállította Vertonghent és Marco van Bastent.

Van Basten Wegereef bírónál akart tiltakozni a sárga lap ellen, de, mivel ehhez bement a pályára, a hátralévő perceket a tribünön kellett töltenie. Vertonghen biztos, hogy nem játszhat a Heerenveen ellen. Valószínűleg Van Basten sem ülhet a kispadon, de az ilyen piros lapoknál külön dönt a KNVB. Az ő esete is érthetetlen, hiszen biztos lehetett abban, hogy, ha 20-30 méterre bemegy a pályára, akkor a tribünre zavarja a bíró. Abban igaza van, hogy egy hete is egy erősen vitatható második sárga lap miatt fejezte be az Ajax 10 emberrel.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 26)

afca írta:


> Szombat Vasárnap dolgozom.Nem tudtam a meccsről.Hol olvastad?



nb.hu


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 26)

*Ógyalla, január 26., 16.17* Mindkét szövetségnek fontos a szurkolók biztonsága. 


A Magyar és a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség vezetői - Kisteleki István elnök, Elbert Gábor főtitkár, dr. Bienerth Gusztáv nemzetközi igazgató, illetve Frantisek Laurinec elnök és Milos Tomas főtitkár - hivatalos találkozót tartottak 2009. január 26-án Ógyallán. Megbeszélést folytattak aktuális kérdésekről - többek között szó esett arról, hogy mindkét szövetségnek fontos a szurkolók biztonsága a stadionokban -, s egyeztettek az együttműködés jövőbeni lehetőségeiről is. A konstruktív és baráti légkörben lezajlott beszélgetés során a felek kifejezték azon igényüket, hogy minden külső befolyásolástól függetlenül működjenek együtt. Megegyeztek az utánpótlás-nevelés, az edzőképzés és a játékvezetés területén történő folyamatos, összehangolt tevékenységről, valamint arról is, hogy a nemzetközi szervezetekben támogatják egymás szakmai és személyi javaslatait. Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke meghívta Frantisek Laurinecet, a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség elnökét május 2-ra, a Telki Edzőközpont megnyitó ünnepségére, aki ezt köszönettel elfogadta.
(mlsz.hu)


----------



## afca (2009 Január 27)

*Top 350*
_(1st January 2008 - 31st December 2008)_​ <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=59><COL width=77><COL width=392><COL width=195><COL width=83></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=59 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=77>(2.)</TD><TD align=left width=392>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left width=195>England/4</TD><TD align=right width=83>292,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>2.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>272,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(2.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>267,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>266,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=middle>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>262,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>253,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>240,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>230,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>230,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>São Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>223,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>221,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>214,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>212,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>200,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>198,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>196,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(24.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>191,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>190,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>183,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>182,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>180,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>179,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>177,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>173,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>171,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>28.</TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>169,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>31.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>35.</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>36.</TD><TD align=middle>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>39.</TD><TD align=middle>(30.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>163,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>163,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>41.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>43.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>159,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>44.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>CF Atlas Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coruña</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>49.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>155,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>50.</TD><TD align=middle>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>SSC Napoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>52.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>53.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>149,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>59.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Hertha BSC Berlin</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>147,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>62.</TD><TD align=middle>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>FC BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>143,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>65.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Liège</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>66.</TD><TD align=middle>(99.)</TD><TD align=left>FC København</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>140,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>67.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Bunyodkor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(74.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>73.</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>78.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>79.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>80.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>132,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>CF América Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>130,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>82.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>130,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>128,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>84.</TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>85.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Adelaide United FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>Enyimba International FC Aba</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>87.</TD><TD align=middle>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>126,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>89.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>125,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>125,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>91.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Petrzolka</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>93.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>94.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>NEC Nimwegen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>96.</TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>119,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>97.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>99.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>117,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>103.</TD><TD align=middle>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>104.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Brøndby IF</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>106.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Kalmar FF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>114,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>107.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>109.</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>113,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>110.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>112.</TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>112,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>113.</TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>114.</TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(161.)</TD><TD align=left>KKS Lech Poznan</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>116.</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>118.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Safa SC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>119.</TD><TD align=middle>(119.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>107,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>120.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Zamalek SC Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>121.</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>122.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Žilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>124.</TD><TD align=middle>(122.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Africain Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>126.</TD><TD align=middle>(110.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>128.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(124.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>132.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>Mamelodi Sundowns Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>101,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>133.</TD><TD align=middle>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>135.</TD><TD align=middle>(122.)</TD><TD align=left>Cúcuta Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>138.</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>140.</TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>141.</TD><TD align=middle>(135.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras São Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>St. Patrick's Athletic</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>144.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Flora Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>146.</TD><TD align=middle>(201.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>147.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>IFK Göteborg</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>96,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>148.</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>149.</TD><TD align=middle>(134.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>95,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>150.</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Sawahel Alexandria (Haras Hodoud)</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>95,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>151.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>152.</TD><TD align=middle>(139.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>156.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>157.</TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>158.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(165.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(165.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Marathón San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>162.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>165.</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sportivo Luqueño, Luque</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>166.</TD><TD align=middle>(161.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>168.</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>Wisła Kraków</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>169.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Chernomorets Varna</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>170.</TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>173.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Kayserýspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>174.</TD><TD align=middle>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Bolton Wanderers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Sociedad Deportivo Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Catania Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>180.</TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Guaraní FC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(196.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Club de Khouribga</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>182.</TD><TD align=middle>(190.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Asante Kotoko Kumasi</TD><TD align=left>Ghana/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>185.</TD><TD align=middle>(201.)</TD><TD align=left>Coronel Bolognesi Tacna</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>Kedah DAFA</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>187.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(178.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Deportes Ñublense</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>196.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>198.</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Tauro FC</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>200.</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>Grupo Desportivo Interclube Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>203.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Peñarol Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Qadisiyah SC Kuwait-City</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>206.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Grasshopper-Club Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Genoa 1893</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Saipa Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>211.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porteño FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>213.</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>217.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>219.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Olimpia Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Coritiba FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Alianza Atletico Sullana</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Mariano Melgar FBC Arequipa</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad César Valleja</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>228.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>229.</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nordsjælland (Farum)</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Rabotnički Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Beijing Guoan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>233.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>Beitar Jerusalem</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>234.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Cagliari Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Legia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Wigan Athletic</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Middlesbrough FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>240.</TD><TD align=middle>(246.)</TD><TD align=left>The Bohemians FAC Dublin</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(246.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(270.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>244.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Honka Espoo</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Sturm Graz</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Envigado FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>José Gálvez Chimbote</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>250.</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Vitória Salvador (Bahia)</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Siena</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>255.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivasspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Borac Cacak</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamo Houston</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>260.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domzale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Aleppo</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Interblock Ljubljana</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>264.</TD><TD align=middle>(270.)</TD><TD align=left>Changchun Yatai</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>265.</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Platinum Stars</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>UD Almeria</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Valladolid Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Danubio Football Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(225.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>271.</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Amkar Perm</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Vorskla Poltava</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>273.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>O'Higgins Rancagua</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>274.</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Bamin Real Potosí</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>Mont Cameroun FC de Buéa</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>Gombe United Bauchi</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Fulham FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>279.</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Politehnica AEK Timisoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(310.)</TD><TD align=left>Omonia Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(287.)</TD><TD align=left>Baník Ostrava</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(338.)</TD><TD align=left>Dundee United FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(297.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sadd FC Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>284.</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Juan Aurich de Chiclayo</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ansar Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(367.)</TD><TD align=left>FC WIT Georgia Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(295.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Everton Vina del Mar</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(295.)</TD><TD align=left>Independiente Santa Fe CD Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Glentoran FC Belfast</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Palestino Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>293.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Nahda</TD><TD align=left>Oman/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(320.)</TD><TD align=left>CPD Junior Barranquilla</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>296.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Le Mans UC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Luis Ángel Firpo Usulutan</TD><TD align=left>El Salvador/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>España/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Drogheda United</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(402.)</TD><TD align=left>Torino FC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>304.</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>305.</TD><TD align=middle>(310.)</TD><TD align=left>Rubin Kasan</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(297.)</TD><TD align=left>Genclerbirligi K Ankara</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Les Astres FC de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>308.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>311.</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>Sol de America Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Huracán Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Figueirense FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Rosario Central</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(375.)</TD><TD align=left>Reggina Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(328.)</TD><TD align=left>Heart of Midlothian FC Edinburgh</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Al-Saheli Sana'a</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>321.</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pohang Steelers</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>322.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Stabaek IF</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Ironi Kiryat Shmona</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>326.</TD><TD align=middle>(338.)</TD><TD align=left>APOEL Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(328.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(375.)</TD><TD align=left>Atletico Mineiro</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Rangers Talca</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>330.</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>SM Caen</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Győr ETO</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Najma Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(390.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sha'ab Hadramaut Mukalla</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>337.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>PAE Larissa FC</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Herakles Almelo</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>339.</TD><TD align=middle>(367.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Maribor (piv. Lazne)</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(396.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>342.</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahli Sanaa</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>343.</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Tavrija Simferopol</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Náutico Capibaribe Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Sunderland AFC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Washington DC United</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Africa Sports Nationale Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>La Paz FC</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjörður</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

(


----------



## afca (2009 Január 27)

*Top 350*
_(1st January 2008 - 31st December 2008)_​ <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=59><COL width=77><COL width=392><COL width=195><COL width=83></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=59 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=77>(2.)</TD><TD align=left width=392>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left width=195>England/4</TD><TD align=right width=83>292,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>2.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>272,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(2.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>267,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>266,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=middle>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>262,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>253,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>240,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>230,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>230,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>S&atilde;o Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>223,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>221,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>214,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>212,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>200,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>198,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>196,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(24.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>191,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>190,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>183,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>182,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>180,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>179,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>177,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>173,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>171,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>28.</TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>169,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>31.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>167,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>35.</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>36.</TD><TD align=middle>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>39.</TD><TD align=middle>(30.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>163,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>163,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>41.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>43.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>159,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>44.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>CF Atlas Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coru&ntilde;a</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>49.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>155,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>50.</TD><TD align=middle>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>SSC Napoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>152,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>52.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>53.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>149,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>59.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Hertha BSC Berlin</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>147,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>62.</TD><TD align=middle>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>145,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>FC BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>143,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>65.</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Li&egrave;ge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>66.</TD><TD align=middle>(99.)</TD><TD align=left>FC K&oslash;benhavn</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>140,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>67.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Bunyodkor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(74.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>73.</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>78.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>79.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>80.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>132,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>CF América Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>130,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>82.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>130,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>128,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>84.</TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>85.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Adelaide United FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(80.)</TD><TD align=left>Enyimba International FC Aba</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>87.</TD><TD align=middle>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>126,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>89.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>125,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>125,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>91.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Petrzolka</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>93.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>94.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>NEC Nimwegen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>96.</TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>119,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>97.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>99.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>117,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>103.</TD><TD align=middle>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>104.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Br&oslash;ndby IF</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>106.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Kalmar FF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>114,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>107.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Gr&ecirc;mio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>109.</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>113,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>110.</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>112.</TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>112,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>113.</TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>114.</TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(161.)</TD><TD align=left>KKS Lech Poznan</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>116.</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>118.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Safa SC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>119.</TD><TD align=middle>(119.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>107,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>120.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Zamalek SC Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>121.</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>122.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Žilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>124.</TD><TD align=middle>(122.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Africain Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(130.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>126.</TD><TD align=middle>(110.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>128.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(164.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(124.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>132.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>Mamelodi Sundowns Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>101,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>133.</TD><TD align=middle>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>135.</TD><TD align=middle>(122.)</TD><TD align=left>Cúcuta Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>138.</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>140.</TD><TD align=middle>(137.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>141.</TD><TD align=middle>(135.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras S&atilde;o Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>St. Patrick's Athletic</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>144.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Flora Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>146.</TD><TD align=middle>(201.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>147.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>IFK Göteborg</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>96,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>148.</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>149.</TD><TD align=middle>(134.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>95,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>150.</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Sawahel Alexandria (Haras Hodoud)</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>95,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>151.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>152.</TD><TD align=middle>(139.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>156.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>157.</TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>158.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(165.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(165.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Marathón San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>162.</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>165.</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sportivo Luque&ntilde;o, Luque</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>166.</TD><TD align=middle>(161.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>168.</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>Wisła Kraków</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>169.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>Chernomorets Varna</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>170.</TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>173.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Kayserýspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>174.</TD><TD align=middle>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Bolton Wanderers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Sociedad Deportivo Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Catania Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>180.</TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Guaraní FC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(196.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Club de Khouribga</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>182.</TD><TD align=middle>(190.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>Asante Kotoko Kumasi</TD><TD align=left>Ghana/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>185.</TD><TD align=middle>(201.)</TD><TD align=left>Coronel Bolognesi Tacna</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(168.)</TD><TD align=left>Kedah DAFA</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>187.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(178.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(197.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Deportes &Ntilde;ublense</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>196.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>198.</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Tauro FC</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>200.</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>Grupo Desportivo Interclube Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>203.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Pe&ntilde;arol Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Qadisiyah SC Kuwait-City</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>206.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Grasshopper-Club Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Genoa 1893</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Saipa Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>211.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porte&ntilde;o FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>213.</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>217.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>219.</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Olimpia Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Coritiba FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Alianza Atletico Sullana</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Mariano Melgar FBC Arequipa</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad César Valleja</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>228.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>229.</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nordsj&aelig;lland (Farum)</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>Rabotnički Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(237.)</TD><TD align=left>Beijing Guoan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>233.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>Beitar Jerusalem</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>234.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Cagliari Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Legia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Wigan Athletic</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Middlesbrough FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>240.</TD><TD align=middle>(246.)</TD><TD align=left>The Bohemians FAC Dublin</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(246.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(270.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>244.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Honka Espoo</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Sturm Graz</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Envigado FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>José Gálvez Chimbote</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>250.</TD><TD align=middle>(170.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Vitória Salvador (Bahia)</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Siena</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>255.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivasspor</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Borac Cacak</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamo Houston</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>260.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domzale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(267.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Aleppo</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Interblock Ljubljana</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>264.</TD><TD align=middle>(270.)</TD><TD align=left>Changchun Yatai</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>265.</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Platinum Stars</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>UD Almeria</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Valladolid Deportivo</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Danubio Football Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(225.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>271.</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Amkar Perm</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>Vorskla Poltava</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>273.</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>O'Higgins Rancagua</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>274.</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Bamin Real Potosí</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>Mont Cameroun FC de Buéa</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>Gombe United Bauchi</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Fulham FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>279.</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Politehnica AEK Timisoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(310.)</TD><TD align=left>Omonia Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(287.)</TD><TD align=left>Baník Ostrava</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(338.)</TD><TD align=left>Dundee United FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(297.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sadd FC Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>284.</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Juan Aurich de Chiclayo</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ansar Beirut</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(367.)</TD><TD align=left>FC WIT Georgia Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(295.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Everton Vina del Mar</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(295.)</TD><TD align=left>Independiente Santa Fe CD Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Glentoran FC Belfast</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Palestino Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>293.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Nahda</TD><TD align=left>Oman/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(320.)</TD><TD align=left>CPD Junior Barranquilla</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(284.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>296.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Le Mans UC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Luis Ángel Firpo Usulutan</TD><TD align=left>El Salvador/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(255.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Drogheda United</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(402.)</TD><TD align=left>Torino FC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>304.</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>305.</TD><TD align=middle>(310.)</TD><TD align=left>Rubin Kasan</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(297.)</TD><TD align=left>Genclerbirligi K Ankara</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Les Astres FC de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>308.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>311.</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>Sol de America Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Huracán Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Figueirense FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(272.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Rosario Central</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(375.)</TD><TD align=left>Reggina Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(328.)</TD><TD align=left>Heart of Midlothian FC Edinburgh</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Al-Saheli Sana'a</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>321.</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pohang Steelers</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>322.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Stabaek IF</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Ironi Kiryat Shmona</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>326.</TD><TD align=middle>(338.)</TD><TD align=left>APOEL Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(328.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(375.)</TD><TD align=left>Atletico Mineiro</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Rangers Talca</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>330.</TD><TD align=middle>(243.)</TD><TD align=left>SM Caen</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(290.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Győr ETO</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Najma Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(315.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(390.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Sha'ab Hadramaut Mukalla</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>337.</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>PAE Larissa FC</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>Herakles Almelo</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>339.</TD><TD align=middle>(367.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Maribor (piv. Lazne)</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(396.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>342.</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahli Sanaa</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>62,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>343.</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(321.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Tavrija Simferopol</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Náutico Capibaribe Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Sunderland AFC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>Washington DC United</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>Africa Sports Nationale Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(300.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(342.)</TD><TD align=left>La Paz FC</TD><TD align=left>Bolivia/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(355.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjör&eth;ur</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(205.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>62,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

(


----------



## afca (2009 Január 27)

<TABLE class=inlineimg title=Mad cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0 alt="" src="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mad.gif" xmlns:x<TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-jlist style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; WIDTH: 90%; COLOR: #c60000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" width="45%" colSpan=3>Edzőmeccs</TD></TR><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; TEXT-ALIGN: center" width="45%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD class=dvsc-newslist_title style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; TEXT-ALIGN: center">VS</TD><TD class=ms-vb2 style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; TEXT-ALIGN: center" width="45%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-jlist style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">DVSC-TEVA</TD><TD class=ms-vb></TD><TD class=dvsc-jlist style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Nyíregyháza Spartacus</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-jlist style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 75%; COLOR: #c60000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>2009.01.28. 14:30 Debrecen (műfű) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 27)

<TABLE class=inlineimg title=Mad width="100%" border=0 alt="" src="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mad.gif" xmlns:x<TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle5 width="75%">Edzőmeccs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-newsdate style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px" width="75%">2009.02.05. 14:00, Antalya</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-vb align=middle width="75%"><TABLE class=dvsc-jlist><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">DVSC-TEVA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; COLOR: #c60000; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">VS </TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">SK Sturm Graz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle5 width="75%">Edzőmeccs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-newsdate style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px" width="75%">2009.02.07. 13:30, Antalya</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-vb align=middle width="75%"><TABLE class=dvsc-jlist><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">DVSC-TEVA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; COLOR: #c60000; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">VS </TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">FC Tescoma Zlin</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle5 width="75%">Edzőmeccs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-newsdate style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px" width="75%">2009.02.09. 14:00, Antalya</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-vb align=middle width="75%"><TABLE class=dvsc-jlist><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">DVSC-TEVA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; COLOR: #c60000; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">VS </TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Besztercebánya</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-wptitle5 width="75%">Edzőmeccs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dvsc-newsdate style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px" width="75%">2009.02.11. 14:00, Antalya</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-vb align=middle width="75%"><TABLE class=dvsc-jlist><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">DVSC-TEVA</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; COLOR: #c60000; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">VS </TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; WIDTH: 150px; PADDING-TOP: 6px; TEXT-ALIGN: center">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ms-vb style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Zenit FC</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Január 27)

CSAPATKÉPEK 1902-TŐL

<TABLE class=master style="BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; border-spacing: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR align=left><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff rowSpan=2><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR align=left><TD vAlign=top width="100%"><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: none; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: none; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: none; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: none; border-spacing: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD bgColor=#ffffff><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 bgColor=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 715px"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=top><TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty vAlign=top colSpan=3 name="_invisibleIfEmpty"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=MSOZoneCell_WebPartWPQ9 vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 TOPLEVEL><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>



1902. Egyetértés Futball Club




1911




1921 
Janó Gy., Polaneczky J., Megyeri K., Szolarszky B., Polaneczky B., 
Megyeri E., Németh J., Zöld G.
Bertók K., Gönczi, Szolárszky L. 




1927




1936 
Antal J., Mertin L., Bogdán Gy., Osztroveczky, Szabó E., Farkas I., Koza, Bihari K. Sipos F., Nagy S., Horváth T.




1938 
Mild K., Deák, Szabó E., Birkner, Szabó J., Radics, Kopjári, Osztoveczky, Tóth B., Farkas, Papp 




1942 
Palotás I., Kristóf, B. Nagy, Keskeny, Orosz, Sidlik, Berecz, Gere, Szilárd, Kántor F.
Csokai, Regdon, Tisza





1946 
Rédei, dr. Zemplény, Balla, Tisza, Dobos, Sidlik, Csokai, Szabó I., Nagy M., Zilahi L., Nagy I., Szilágyi II., Kádas Palotás I., Komlóssy, Szabó II., Tímár




1948 
Leányvári, Szilágyi II., Szabó II., Kóczián, Csordás, Tisza
Palotás I., Soós, Rácz, Nagy M., Vihar, Szabó I.
*




*1951 D.Lokomotív - M.Honvéd 2-0 
Móré J., Szabó II., Béres, Lendvai, Szilágyi III., Imri, Leányvári, Dénes, Szegedi
Tisza, Hídvégi, Szabó I.
Lalilla, Nagy M. 




1954 DVSC - Nagybátony 5-0 
Lyka, Asbóth, Komlóssy, Horváth, Bánki, Tassi, Bors, Sáfrány, Bíró F.
Simonyi, Molnár, Gellér, Csüllögh
Papp, Bánhegyi




1955 D.Törekvés 
Palotás I., Csüllögh, Zilahi, Bánki, Leányvári, Simonyi, Komlóssy
Molnár, Papp, Nótás, Domán
Fekete K.




1958 
Móré, Zilahi, Csatlós II., Móré I., Csüllög, Gyurkó, Móré II.
Komlóssy, Domán, Farkas
Csekő, Simonyi, Molnár, Papp I., Csatlós I., Papp II. 




1959-1960 DVSC - Bp.Előre 2-1 
Bartha, Zilahi, Teleki, Csekő, Molnár, Cseke, Domán, Takács, Pál, Farkas, Papp
Kovács, Beck, Jakab, Komlóssy, Simonyi




1961-1962 
Zilahi, Lázár, Csekő, Puskás, Némethy, Farkas
Gellér, Beck, Jakab, Kovács, Juhász




1962-1963 
Juhász, Zilahi, Nagykaposi, Gellér I., Somodi, Varsányi I., Landi
Molnár, Kertész, Kovács, Puskás L.




1964 
Zilahi, Somodi, Sass, Nagykaposi, Bodai
Varsányi I., Cseke, Kovács, Csekő 
Szolnoki, Varsányi II. 




1969 
Dr. Thomasz, Potyók, Szabó B., Vaczlavik, Vachter, Nagykaposi, Lipők, Nagyszalóki
Rozgonyi, Dóczé, Andorkó, Szabó J., Vasvári, Ráczi, Papp B.




1971 
Szabó B., Fohn, Vachter, Vaczlavik, Kiss T., Nagyszalóki
Ráczi, Vasvári, Dóczé, Szabó J., Lipők, Rozgonyi




1971-1972 DVSC - MÁV DAC 2-1 
Ekli, Varga J., Sóvágó, Czeglédi, Vachter, Pyber I., Nagykaposi, Szabó III.
Kuchta, Vasvári, Szabó J., Sántha, Lipák, Kovács M., Nagy F., Kállai




1973 tavasz 
Leányvári, Erzse, Sóvágó, Vaczlavik, Tóth J., Kósa, Vachter, Ekli
Nagy F., Kuchta, Szabó J., Lipők, Németi




1974 tavasz 
Kuchta, Sóvágó, Lipők, Vaczlavik, Tóth J., Makray, Marosvári
Torkos, Erzse, Szabó J., Nagy F., Babály





1976




1977-1978 
Potyók, Puskás, Vajda, Dunai II., Kiss L., Kiss J. 
Lipők, Menyhárt, Szabó II., Tímár, Czikora




1978-1979 
Potyók, Menyhárt, Halla, Szigeti, Kiss J., Maczkó, Teleki Gy.
Czikora, Tímár, Lipők, Lukács, Szabó J., Nérey, Tóth E., Szíjgyártó 




1982-1983 
Kovács F., Szűcs I., Tóth E., Szigeti, Kiss J., ???, Mező, Menyhárt, Huszti, Vincze
Tímár, Fodor, Jankovics, Varga, Szíjgyártó, Kerekes, Feledi, Czikora, Ludánszky




1984 
Nagy, Szűcs J., Kovács, Szigeti, Kiss J., Till, Deákvári, Magyar Zs.
dr. Kiss, Paróczai, Magyar B., Somogyi, Szűcs I., Mező, Benyó, Szabó, Farkas, Milbik
Csende, Selyem, Czikora, Tóth E., Kertész, Mörtel, Jankovics, Fodor, Hegedűs




1985-1986 
Paróczai, Kiss J., Szűcs J., dr. Puskás L., Mörtel, Till, Nagy L.
Horváth, Bücs, Magyar Zs., Benyó, Supka, Szabó B., Magyar B., Mohácsi, Varga, Sándor Cs., Szűcs I.Lakatos, Szabó L., Plókai A., Cseke, Mező, Duró, Jakab, Szabó I. 




1986-1987 
Horváth B., Takács, Kiss J., Duró, Szabó B., Mörtel, Supka, Till, Mező
Bücs, Mohácsi, Szűcs J., Jankovics, Puskás, Szabó J., Benyó, Dan, Nagy L.
Vincze, Szabó L., Cseke, Ludánszky, Hegedűs, Vancsa, Magyar Zs., Sándor Cs., szertáros




1988 
Dan, Nagy L., Plókai A., Rostás, Horváth B.
Szabó J., Márton, Szabó II., Moldván, Benyó, Vancsa




1988-1989 
Ulveczki, Temesvári M., Tőkés
Dan, Márton, Plókai A., Takács, Adorján, Benyó, Balogh, Nagy L., Rostás
Szabó J., Tóth L., Mező, Szabó II., Horváth B., Moldván, Csiszár, Vancsa




1991-1992 
Horváth B., Szűcs S., Nagy L., Horváth M., Plókai, Mező
Mogyorós, Georgijev, Bernáth Lajos, Tulba, Sándor Cs., Szilágyi, Marginean, Ulveczki
Földvári, Toderás, Balogh, Csiszár, Gracsov, Vancsa




1993 
Sipos, Pető, Tomes, Varró, Mező, Garamvölgyi, Vincze, Balogh, Benedek
Sándor T., Nagy Cs., Sándor Cs., Marginean, Csehi, Tóth L., Nagy L., F. Raducu
Dombi, Madar Cs., Földvári, Georgiev, Fazekas, E. Raducu, Rodionov 




1993-1994 
Téglási, Pető, Gojan, Sándor Cs., Szatmári, Garamvölgyi, Tomes, Kondás, Tóth A., Tóth Gy., Horváth
Vincze, Sándor T., Nagy Cs., E. Raducu, Medvid, Balogh, Gracsov, Radu, Madar, Dombi, Benedek





1994-1995 
Sándor T., Nagy Cs., Pető, Tóth A., Gojan, Vadicska, Nagykaposi, Arany, Ilea
Téglási, Tóth Gy., Benedek, Herczeg, Garamvölgyi, Erdei, Tomes, Vincze, Kondás, Nagykaposi, Horváth
Dombi, Szatmári, Madar Cs., Medvid, Sándor Cs., Balogh, Szemán, Buliga, Földvári





1997-1998 
Gojan, Ilea, Stupar, Sira, Ulveczki, Benczik, Bernáth, Bodnár, Szabó J., Böőr.
Vincze F., Sándor Cs., Dobi, Herczeg A., Horváth B., Erdei Z., Nagykaposi E., Tomes J., Zolnai Lajos, Madar Tamás, Benedek B.
Dombi, Szatmári, Szanyó, Pető, Vadicska, Nagy, Téglási, Frida, Djurisics




1999 Magyar Kupa győztesei 
Dombi, Pető, Csehi Z., Balogh J., Erdélyi, Téglási, Gojan, Vadicska, Bagoly
Horváth B., Bernáth, Kiss Z., Siklósi, Sira, Constantin, Zolnai, Garamvölgyi, Tomes, Bajzát, Szabó J., Frida
gyúró, Sándor Cs., Kovács N., Sabo, Szatmári, Ilea, Madar T., Bodnár, Böőr, Csarnai (szertáros) 




1999-2000 
Vadicska, Bagoly, Sabo, Gojan, Téglási, Pető
Sándor Cs., Kovács N., Szatmári, Bernáth, Ilea 




2000-2001 
Kerekes, Flick, Turján, Téglási, Fekete, Balogh, Hanák, Vadicska, Balassa
Sándor, Szabó J., Frida, ?, Komjáti, Makray, Bajzát, Siklósi, Ulveczki
Madar, Várszegi, Sándor, Bernáth, Dobos, Böőr




2001 Magyar Kupa döntő, Üllői út 
Vadicska, Balogh, Alekszics, Ulveczki, Kerekes, Bernáth, Kovács, Szabó Zs., Bajzát, Böőr, Szatmári




2001-2002 
Kuttor, Plókai, Vadicska, Bíró, Balogh, Fekete, Hanák, Kerekes, Turján
Képíró, Nenadics, Szabó II, Alekszics, Horváth B., Pajkos (vezetőedző), ifj. Makray, Makray, Bajzát, Frida
Ulveczki, Tiber, Bernáth, Majoros, Kovács N., Shketiani, Berecz, Szatmári, Radojicsics, Böőr




2002 
Bíró, Kerekes, Kuttor, Turján, Hanák, Plókai, Szekeres, Balogh
Dankó M. masszőr, Vadicska, Alekszics, Vadon Lajos kapusedző, Dajka László vezetőedző, id. Makray Balázs edző, Kiss, Bajzát, Csarnai N. szertáros
Szabó J., Tiber, Bernáth, Nenadics, Shketiani, Majoros, Böőr 




2002/2003 
Felső sor: Flavio, Hanák, Bernát, Bíró, Tomic, Balogh, Vincze, Szekeres, Szabó
Középső sor: Balog, Nenadics, Andorka, Belényesi, Kondás E. pályaedző, Szentes L. vezetőedző, Bajzát, Kiss, Kerekes, Dankó M. masszőr
Alsó sor: Sándor, Dombi, Müller, Sumudica, Habi, Schketiani, Tőzsér, Selymes, Szatmári, Böőr, Máté 



2002/2003 tavasz 
Felső sor: Belényesi, Flavio, Hanák, Máté, Éger, Vincze, Szekeres, Sumudica
Középső sor: Szabó, Dávid, Selymes, Dankó M. (masszőr), Kondás E. (pályaedző), Szentes L. (vezetőedző), Kun Gy. (kapusedző), Bajzát, Balog, Kiss
Alsó sor: Sándor, Kolbe, Chkethiani, Habi, Tomic, Bernáth, Ilie, Dombi, Böőr 




2003/2004 ősz 
Felső sor: Flavio, Takács, Andorka, Belényesi, Halmosi, Balogh, Vicnze, Éger, Nikolov, Tomic, Balog, Szekeres
Középső sor: Szatmári, Csehi, Tanyi J. (biztonsági ig.), Kondás E. (pályaedző), Szentes L. (vezetőedző), Kun Gy. (kapusedző), Nagy I. (masszőr) Bajzát, Kiss
Alsó sor: Sándor, Selymes, Sumudica, Dankó M. (masszőr), Tisza, Madar, Dombi, Böőr



2003/2004 tavasz 
Negyedik sor: Takács, Flavio, Máté, Tomic, Éger, Vincze G., Balogh J.
Harmadik sor: Dézsi (orvos), Csehi, Andorka, Halmosi, Kraszits (orvos), Szerekes, Nikolov, Balog Zs., Varga L. (orvos)
Második sor: Urbin, Dombi, Bernáth, Csarnai N. (szertáros), Kondás E. (edző), Szentes (vezetőedző), Kun Gy. (kapusedző), Nagy I. (masszőr), Bajzát, Kiss Z., Jeremiás 
Alsó sor: Sándor, Selymes, Bogdanovics, Habi, Dankó (masszőr), Tisza, Madar, Szatmári, Böőr 



2004/2005 ősz 
Harmadik sor: Csernyánszki, László, Virág, Komlósi, Tomic, Éger, Flavio, Hegedűs, Leonardo, Máthé
Második sor: Nikolov, Halmosi, Andorka, Kondás E. (edző), Szentes (vezetőedző), Kun Gy. (kapusedző), Nagy I. (masszőr), Szatmári, Bajzát, Kiss Z.
Alsó sor: Sándor, Bogdanovics, Habi, Bernáth, Dankó (masszőr), Sitku, Madar, Dombi, Böőr



2004/2005 tavasz 
Harmadik sor: Csernyánszki, Virág, Kerekes, Komlósi, Tomic, Hegedűs, Éger, Kiss, Máthé
Második sor: Nagy I. (masszőr), Nikolov, Halmosi, Sitku, Mező J. (kapusedző), Supka A. (vezetőedző), Herczeg A. (pályaedző), Nagy I. (masszőr), László, Dzsudzsák, Kolakovics, Dankó (masszőr),
Alsó sor: Sándor, Bogdanovics, Habi, Bernáth, Csarnai (szertáros), Madar, Szatmári, Dombi, Böőr



A 2005/2006-os szezon bajnokcsapata
Csernyánszki, Hegedűs, Sidibe, Komlósi, Éger, Tomic, Máté, Kerekes, Virág, Kiss, Máthé
Nagy I. (masszőr), Nikolov, Halmosi, Mező (kapusedző), Supka (vezetőedző), Herczeg (pályaedző), Jámbor (erőnléti edző), Horváth (technikai vezető), Csarnai (szertáros), Vukmir, Brnovics, Dankó (rehab.edző)
Sándor, Bogdanovics, Habi, Mészáros, Bernáth, Szatmári, Dzsudzsák, Szabó, Madar, Dombi, Böőr



2006/2007 ősz
Balogh Z., Halmosi, Virág B., Sidibe, Mészáros, Máté, Komlósi, Hegedűs, Vukmir, Kiss, Leandro
Sándor, Bogdanovics, Habi, Csarnai (szertáros), Mező (kapusedző), Fieber (pályaedző), Beránek (vezetőedző), Herczeg (pályaedző), Zsolnai, Szatmári, Dombi
Dankó (rehab.edző), Brnovics, Rezes, Bernáth, Hamar, Tomic, Dzsudzsák, Madar, Böőr, Nagy I. (masszőr)



2006/2007 tavasz
Csernyánszki, Vukmir, Sidibe, Mészáros, Zsolnai, Nagy Z., Komlósi, Takács, Szűcs, Kiss, Sztojkov, Balogh
Sándor, Tchana, Thierry, Csarnai (szertáros, Mező (kapusedző), Fieber (pályaedző), Hamar, Beránek (vezetőedző), Herczeg (pályaedző), Nagy I. (masszőr), Dzsudzsák, Szatmári, Dombi
Leandro, Virág A., Bernáth, Tulio, Dankó (rehab. edző), Spitzmüller, Szilágyi, Nagy R., Bíró​



2007/2008 ősz
Csernyánszki, Vukmir, Kouemaha, Mészáros, Szűcs, Sidibe, Balogh, Komlósi, Zsolnai, Takács, Kerekes, Nagy Z., Kiss, Verpecz
Sándor, Bernáth, Sztojkov, Thierry, Fieber (pályaedző), Herczeg (pályaedző), Beránek (vezetőedző), Mező (kapusedző), Csarnai (szertáros), Rudolf, Szilágyi, Szatmári, Dombi
Dankó (rehab.edző), Leandro, Lucas, Demjén, Dzsudzsák, Czvitkovics Spitzmüller, Bíró, Faggyas, Nagy R., Nagy I. (masszőr)



2007/2008 tavasz
Csernyánszki, Oláh, Vukmir, Polekszics, Komlósi, Nagy Z., Koeumaha, Vinicius, Takács, Mészáros, Kiss, Balogh, Huszák, Szakály, Verpecz
Dankó (rehab.edző), Csarnai (szertáros), Leandro, Demjén, Spitzmüller, Czvitkovics, Rezes, Mező (kapusedző), Kondás (pályaedző), Herczeg (klubmenedzser), Szpisljak (pályaedző), Bücs (pályaedző), Kerekes, Csigou, Szűcs, Szilágyi, Nagy I. (masszőr)
Sándor, Bogdanovics, Bernáth, Lucas, Varga, Éles, Rudolf, Faggyas, Szatmári, Dombi



2008/2009 ősz
4. sor: Csernyánszki, Takács, Mészáros, Máté, Szűcs, Kerekes, Komlósi, Balogh
3. sor: Czvitkovics, Vaga Z., Nagy Z., Polekszics, Verpecz, Huszák, Kiss, Bíró
2. sor: Dankó (rehab. edző), Eterovic, Czanik, Bücs (edző), Herczeg (klubmenedzser), Szpisljak (edző), Mező (kapusedző), Csarnai (szertáros), Demjén, Leandro, Nagy I. (masszőr)
1. sor: Sándor, Bogdanovics, Bernáth, Szakály, Rudolf, Oláh, Szatmári, Dombi​​
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=top width="100%" colSpan=3><TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top height="100%" name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top height="100%" name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top height="100%" name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top colSpan=3 name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD id=_invisibleIfEmpty style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=top height="100%" name="_invisibleIfEmpty"></TD></TR><SCRIPT language=javascript>if(typeof(MSOLayout_MakeInvisibleIfEmpty) == "function") {MSOLayout_MakeInvisibleIfEmpty();}</SCRIPT></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www."); document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E")); </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-3433491-1"); pageTracker._initData(); pageTracker._trackPageview(); </SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://stat.mystat.hu/stat.php?h=1&id=97501" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>

<NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ms-alignleft style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(/PublishingImages/mp_jobb2.jpg); WIDTH: 21px; HEIGHT: 100px" vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-alignright style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(/PublishingImages/mp_bal2.jpg); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y" vAlign=top></TD><TD class=ms-alignleft style="WIDTH: 22px; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y" vAlign=top background=/PublishingImages/mp_jobb2.jpg> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=ms-alignright style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(/PublishingImages/mp_bal2.jpg); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y" vAlign=top> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 27)

A Zenithez mit szólsz? Nem semmi


----------



## afca (2009 Január 28)

pisti72 írta:


> A Zenithez mit szólsz? Nem semmi


 Tipped ellenük?A Zenit jó csapat!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 28)

Lemondott a PSV edzője.

Lemondott posztjáról Huub Stevens, a többek között Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató PSV Eindhoven vezetőedzője. A klub a szakember elhatározását a saját honlapján hozta nyilvánosságra szerdán. Stevens távozása nem meglepő, a címvédő együttes ugyanis jelenleg csak az ötödik helyen áll a pontvadászatban, 15 pont hátránnyal a vezető AZ Alkmaarral szemben, a Bajnokok Ligájában pedig a csoportkörből nem jutott tovább, még az UEFA Kupába sem. A tréner a nyáron foglalta el a kispadot a PSV-nél, amely a legutóbbi négy szezonban mindig a holland bajnokság élén végzett.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 28)

Koeman keretet hirdetett

Kihirdette 24 fős, bő keretét Erwin Koeman, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya a február 11-i, izraeliek elleni barátságos mérkőzésre. A holland szakember 18 játékossal utazik majd Izraelbe, a szűkítést jövő hét második felére tervezi.
A magyar válogatott bő kerete:
Kapusok: Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen), Fülöp Márton (Sunderland), Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK)
Védők: Szélesi Zoltán (RC Strasbourg), Bodnár László (Red Bull Salzburg), Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht), Vaskó Tamás (US Avellino), Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion), Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC), Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle), Horváth Gábor (FC Fehérvár), Gyepes Gábor (Cardiff City)
Középpályások: Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund), Gera Zoltán (Fulham FC), Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna), Halmosi Péter (Hull City), Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk), Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven), Huszti Szabolcs (Hannover 96)
Csatárok: Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA), Torghelle Sándor (FC Augsburg), Feczesin Róbert (Brescia), Szalai Ádám (Real Madrid-Castilla), Priskin Tamás (Watford FC


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 28)

afca írta:


> Tipped ellenük?A Zenit jó csapat!!!!



Szerinted? A [email protected] csapatok ellen is kikapunk felkészülési időben !


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 28)

Végre már, hogy lemondott, már rég el kellett volna húznia a francba.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 28)

Afca ismered ezt a srácot? Jónak tűnik az előélete. Szombaton élőben is megsasolom.
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Szlovákiai magyar kapus a DVSC-nél2009.01.28. 8:50
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">A pozsonyi Slovan Bratislavától érkezett Kiss Dániel ma pályára lép a Nyíregyháza elleni felkészülési mérkőzésen.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Kiss Dánielt teszteli a DVSC-TEVA szakmai stábja. A 25 éves, 193 centiméter magas kapus a felvidéki Galántán született, az élvonalban azonban a pozsonyi Slovanban mutatkozott be. Korábban alapembere volt a csapatnak, ahol 54 meccsen szerepelt, tagja volt a szlovák U21-es válogatottnak is.

Az elmúlt ősszel a Levszki Szófia hálóját őrizte, 9 meccsen állt a bolgár sztárcsapat kapujában, ő volt az első külföldi kapus a klub történetében. A Levszkinél kölcsönben szerepelt, ám szinte biztosan nem tér vissza Bulgáriába. A szlovák bajnokságot vezető pozsonyi Slovan játékosa, de ha elnyeri szakmai stábunk és a cégvezetés tetszését, úgy Debrecenben folytathatja. 

Ma mindenesetre mérkőzésen is megmutathatja tudását, hiszen szerepet kap a 14.30-kor kezdődő Nyíregyháza elleni felkészülési találkozón, amit az Oláh Gábor utcai műfüves pályán rendeznek.




</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 28)

Szombaton az ősi rivális Békéscsaba jön edzőmeccsre hozzánk.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca ismered ezt a srácot? Jónak tűnik az előélete. Szombaton élőben is megsasolom.
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dvsc-newslist_title>Szlovákiai magyar kapus a DVSC-nél2009.01.28. 8:50
> 
> ...


 
Láttam is védeni.És jó a srác.Nekem elhiheted és a Galántai járásban lakom.Sokáig volt a Slovan kapusa.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 29)

*A rendőrség lezárta a dunaszerdahelyi meccs vizsgálatát *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A belügyminisztérium lezárta a DAC-Slovan meccs vizsgálatát, közölte Erik Tomáš, a tárca szóvivője. 


 A rendőrségi roham
MTI-fotó


Eszerint a szurkolók négy esetben bűncselekményt követtek el - ez utóbbiakon még részletesebben dolgozik a rendőrség, és tizenegy esetben kihágás történt, amiért az elkövetőkre pénzbüntetést róttak ki. A vizsgálat szerint a rendezők elmarasztalhatóak az elégtelen intzékedések miatt, pontosan ezért kellett rendőrségi segítséget igénybe venni, és ez utóbbit a parlament biztonságpolitikai tanácsa valamint a főügyészség törvényesnek értékelte ki. 
A dunaszerdahelyi meccs miatt a sportesemények rendezésére a parlament új törvényt hozott, melynek alapján a rendőrség büntetéseket szabhat ki és be is tilthat sporteseményeket. A törvény kamerarendszert is előír, és adott sportszövetségeknek megszabja azt is, hogy információs biztonsági rendszert működtessenek. A belügyminisztérium a Szlovák Futballszövetséggel azt pontosítja, hogy milyen típusú és technikai paraméterrekkel rendelkező kamerarendszert kell beszerelni a stadionokba, legkésőbb 2009. december 1-ig. 
Mint ismeretes, 2008. november 1-én a DAC-Slovan mérkőzés 18. percében a rohamrendőrök megrohamozták a hazai szurkolók szektorát. A rendőrattakban több szurkoló megsérült, az egyik csallóközi szurkoló súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett (tudósítás és videó az incidensről ITT). 
SITA, -para 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/belfold/2009/01/29/rendorseg-lezarta-dunaszerdahelyi-meccs-vizsgalatat


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 29)

Persze a klub a hibás, amiért szarrá verték a magyarokat.
Ahogy kunce maci mondta annak idején: nem kellett volna odamenni. Kész röhej!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 29)

Szalait a Real nagycsapatába nevezték:
A Castilla magyar Ibrahimovica”, „Van Nistelrooy utódja a Real Madrid Castillánál” – spanyol lapok korábbi cikkeinek címei Szalai Ádámról, a Real Madrid Castilla magyar légiósáról. Támadónk a madridi fiókcsapatban már bizonyított, és úgy tűnik, végre beérhet a munkája, és lehetőséget kap a nagycsapatnál.





Az mindenesetre sokat jelent, hogy a madridi As csütörtöki számának címlapján Szalai képe látható, mellette a szöveggel: a Madrid nevezi a BL-re a Castilla támadóját. A spanyol lap szakírója, Tomás Roncero szerint nagy jövő előtt áll légiósunk, sőt egyenesen „Puskitasnak” nevezi Szalait jegyzetében.

Úgy tűnik, hogy az As olvasói szinte meg sem lepődtek a magyar csatár „előléptetésén”. A lap internetes portálja által kiírt szavazás alapján a 11 óráig szavazó majd’ 900 olvasó 94 százaléka jó döntésnek tartja Szalai jelölését a BL-be, és csupán 6 százalék véli úgy, hogy Huntelaart kellett volna nevezni.

A Castillában remeklő magyar támadó a tőle megszokott szerénységgel kommentálta a hírt.

„Egyelőre én is az edzőmtől tudom, hogy a Real tervezi benevezésemet, de ismereteim szerint a papírokat még nem adták le. Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy mindenképpen kevés az esélye, hogy pályára léphetek a Bajnokok Ligájában, mégis óriási megtiszteltetés a Real Madrid első csapatának keretéhez tartozni – bármilyen formában is. Azt is tudom azonban, hogy ez nem jelent gyökeres változást az életemben, hiszen nekem egyelőre a Castillában kell hétről hétre bizonyítanom” – mondta Szalai Ádám a Nemzeti Sport Online érdeklődésére.

A Real Madrid a BL nyolcaddöntőjében a Liverpoollal találkozik, az első meccset február 25-én játsszák a Bernabéuban, míg a visszavágóra két hét múlva, március 10-én kerül sor az Anfield Roadon.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 30)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Éles Szilárd visszatért a pályára2009.01.30. 14:25
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Öt hónap után ismét a csapattal készül a keresztszalag-szakadáson átesett középpályásunk.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A DVSC-DEAC tehetsége, Éles Szilárd öt hónappal ezelőtt szenvedett keresztszalag-szakadást a jobb lábában. A napokban tért vissza a csapathoz, ám erőnlétileg nincs lemaradva, hiszen olyan kemény rehabilitáción van túl, hogy amikor pár napja Székesfehérváron teszteket végeztek rajta, kiváló eredmények születtek.

_- Nagyon örültem az eredményeknek, nem számítottam rá. Az egyik lábamat ugyan jobban terhelem, ezt ki kell majd egyenlíteni, de minden más rendben volt. Úgy érzem, ennyi kihagyás ellenére sem lesz gond, hogy felvegyem a ritmust _– adott optimista választ a fiatal középpályás. – _A bajnoki rajtra már szeretnék olyan állapotban lenni, hogy a csapat rendelkezésére állhassak. Természetesen egy kicsit még féltem a lábam, amiatt is, mert néhány hétig kímélnem kell, főleg az összerúgásokat kell kerülni._


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Január 30)

Kösz. az infót Pisti!Örülök Szilárdnak,remélem problémamentes lesz a visszatérése,szurkolok neki!Amugy elég gyengén muzsikál a Loki az edző mérkőzéseken,bizom benne,hogy magukra találnak! továbbra is:*HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 30)

aniko45 írta:


> Kösz. az infót Pisti!Örülök Szilárdnak,remélem problémamentes lesz a visszatérése,szurkolok neki!Amugy elég gyengén muzsikál a Loki az edző mérkőzéseken,bizom benne,hogy magukra találnak! továbbra is:*HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 30)

*Madrid, január 30., 19.30* Egyre nő a magyar csatár ázsiója. 


Mint arról beszámoltunk, Szalai Ádám kisebb sérülést szedett össze az elmúlt hétvégén, ezért az orvosi utasítások szerint az uszodát is meg kellett látogatnia, hogy erősítse a bokáját.
Amikor a játékos belépett az edzőközpontban lévő uszodába, nem másba, mint a hosszú ideje sérült Van Nistelrooyba "botlott bele". A jól értesült holland klasszis nem hagyta ki a lehetőséget, hogy néhány biztató szót mondjon lehetséges utódjának: "Champion's League? Come on!".
Szalai egyébként meglehetősen elfoglalt mostanság: a magyar sajtó mellett spanyol lapok, televíziós csatornák keresték fel, érdeklődésük középpontjában természetesen a BL-szereplés lehetősége állt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 30)

*Mattersburg, január 30., 16.43* Csizmadiával, és Kovriggal is szerződést bontottak. 


Szerződést bontott két magyar futballistájával, Csizmadia Csabával, és Kovrig Ákossal az osztrák élvonalban szereplő Mattersburg együttese. Az osztrák csapat nem is tétlenkedett, a két magyar helyére rögtön igazolt is két szlovák labdarúgót, Robert Ujcikot és Stanislav Velickyt.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 31)

*Nem tudom, a magyar sajtó írt-e (már) arról, hogy szombaton a meccs szünetében Dzsudzsák nekiment Isakssonnak, mondván, miatta kapták a gólt. Miután a kapusedző védelmébe vette a svédet, több játékos is beszállt a harcba. Más kérdés, hogy Dzsudzsák nem játszik mostanában úgy, hogy sok joga lenne bárkit is szidni. 18 meccsen 2 gól és 2 gólpassz nem az, amire egy szélső büszke lehet. Persze a mai PSV-ben minden játékosnak nagyon csendben kellene maradnia.* 

ajaxhírek.nl


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 31)

Holland sajtóhírek szerint a szombati, NAC Breda elleni mérkőzés (2-2) szünetében Dzsudzsák Balázs főszereplésével verekedés tört ki a hazai pályán szereplő PSV Eindhoven öltözőjében! Az Algemene Dagblad úgy tudja, a hét végi meccs szünetében a magyar légiós élesen kritizálta Andreas Isaksson kapus gyenge teljesítményét. 
A bírálatot nem hagyhatta szó nélkül Hans Segers kapusedző sem, aki - állítólag - meglökdöste magyar labdarúgót. A feleket egy szerb játékos, Danko Lazovic választotta szét.
A PSV vezetői eddig sem megerősíteni, sem cáfolni nem kívánták a történteket, de gyanús, hogy már a holland televízióban is beszámoltak az esetről. Dzsudzsák ennek ellenére cáfolja a híreket. 
- Gondolja, hogy még mindig a klub játékosa lennék, ha igaz lenne mindez? - mondta Dzsudzsák. - Az tény, hogy vannak feszültségek a rossz szereplés miatt, de ez ilyenkor természetes.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Január 31)

*Debrecen, január 31., 13.51* A piros-fehérek ukrán próbajátékosa duplával bizonyított. 


Mint azt Herczeg András, a Loki trénere korábban honlapunknak elmondta, a törökországi edzőtáborba végleges keretet szeretne kivinni, ezért rendkívül fontos számára, hogy erős ellenfelek ellen mérhesse le a próbajátékosok tudását. Nos, ma az NB II Keleti csoportjában szereplő Békéscsaba látogatott el a Hajdúságba.
Az előzetes várakozásokkal ellentétben a Békéscsaba kezdte jobban a mérkőzést, a viharsarkiak hamar kétgólos előnyre tettek szert (a Loki kapuját ezúttal is a Slovan játékosa, Kiss Dániel védte).
A félidő hajrájában aztán Czvitkovics szépített, majd a szünet után lendületbe jött a Loki: a debreceniek szinte egykapuztak a második játékrészben, a Békéscsaba semmilyen veszélyt nem jelentett a hazai kapura. Előbb Kerekes egyenlített, majd a próbajátékon lévő ukrán középpályás, Vladislav Mikulyak duplázott, beállítva a 4-2-es végeredményt. Mikulyak mellett a szintén próbajátékon résztvevő Brkovic is pályára lépett a második félidőben.


*DVSC I. félidő:* Kiss D. – Demjén, Mészáros, Fodor, Leandro – Dombi, Huszák, Kiss Z., Czvitkovics – Rudolf, Bogdanovics
*DVSC II. félidő:* Verpecz – Katona, Brkovic, Fodor (Bíró), Leandro (Szűcs) – Demjén (Nagy Z.), Nagy R., Mikulyak, Czvitkovics (Rezes) – Rudolf (Vinicius), Kerekes
*G:* Mikulyak (2), Czvitkovics, Kerekes


----------



## afca (2009 Január 31)

AJAX-HEERENVEEN
0-1

Piros lap:Vermaelen

Az utolsó három meccsen mindig kiállítottak valakit az Ajaxból.

Az utolsó két meccsét pedig nem tudta megnyerni az Ajax.Az Alkmaar lessz a bajnok.Feltéve ha nyer holnap a Sparta Rotterdam ellen idegenben.Louis van Gaal jó csapatot épített.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 31)

Dzsudzsák Balázs: Nem verekedtem!

EINDHOVEN — Rosszul szerepel a holland labdarúgó-bajnokságban a címvédő PSV Eindhoven. A magyar válogatott Dzsudzsák Balázs (22) együttese mindössze ötödik a tabellán, 15 ponttal lemaradva a listavezető AZ mögött. A NAC Breda elleni 2-2-es döntetlen után lemondott az edző, Huub Stevens (55), mert nem tudott mit kezdeni a kialakult helyzettel. 

Nyílt titok, az eredménytelenségnek köszönhetően hatalmas volt a feszültség az öltözőben. Mégis meglepő, hogy a holland Voetbal International című lap információi szerint a focisták a NAC elleni meccs szünetében egymásnak estek, és a civakodás egyik főszereplője szerintük éppen Dzsudzsák volt. 

– A klubtól kapott információk szerint Dzsudzsák felelősségre vonta hibájáért Andreas Isaksson kapust. Végül Hans Segers kapusedző meglökte a magyart. A civakodásba több játékos beszállt, szét kellett választani őket – mesélte Tom Wildvank, a Voetbal International újságírója. 

A magyar futballista szerint szó sem volt dulakodásról. – Az öltözőben mindenki elmondhatja a véleményét, akár emelt hangon is, most sem történt több – nyilatkozta Dzsudzsák, aki szerint Stevens távozása megnyugtatta a játékosokat is. – Rosszul megy a foci, reﬂ ektorfényben vagyunk, a lapokat pedig el kell adni. Nem volt lökdösődés, verekedés, hiszen akkor kirúgtak volna a csapatból. 

A klub nem foglalt állást. – Az öltözőn belül történtek a klubra tartoznak, a lap szerkesztői pedig vállalják a felelősséget azért, amit leírtak – jelentette ki Pedro Salazar, a PSV sajtófőnöke. 




Dzsudzsákot megviselte a Breda elleni döntetlen


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Afca néz már meg ezt a videót a 2. perctől
Nálatok van kupleráj? 
http://totalcar.hu/tesztek/scirocco!2


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Volt egy kis veszekedés az öltözőben, minek kell ezt annyiora felfújni. 
Végül is igaza volt, azt a gólt bevédte a kapus, nem fog érte köszönetet mondani.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca néz már meg ezt a videót a 2. perctől
> Nálatok van kupleráj?
> http://totalcar.hu/tesztek/scirocco!2


 IgazTőlem 150 méterre van a kupi.És tényleg hamar megy a késelés.Nádszegnek komoly híre van.Szívós összetartó emberek lakják.Ez itt egy másik világ.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

A Lokihoz négy évre aláíró védő szerint a bosnyák ligában lehet fejlődni, de Magyarországról jobban el tudja adni magát
*Csoszics számára a megbízhatóság volt a legfőbb érv a Debrecen mellett*

A hét közepén négyéves szerződést kötött a DVSC-TEVA a szerb Bozsidar Csosziccsal. A 26 éves, szabácsi illetőségű balhátvéd szülővárosa együttesében, az FK Sabacban kezdett el futballozni, majd a Vojvodinához került. Tizenhat évesen légiósnak állt, és sorrendben az Ajax, az Utrecht, majd az Uerdingen mezét viselte, az Utrechtét már a felnőttcsapat tagjaként. A németországi állomást követően röpke időre hazatért Szerbiára (Zseleznik), majd az orosz Himki, aztán a bosnyák Modrica alkalmazta a hétfőn a listavezetővel törökországi edzőtáborba repülő, múltról, jelenről, erényeiről és hibáiról is kendőzetlenül beszélő védőt.
*Négy év abból kiindulva hosszú idő, hogy huszonhat esztendősen a DVSC a hatodik felnőttcsapata.
*– A gyakori klubváltások hátterében ugyanaz áll, mint amit fentebb említettem. Jó a magad urának lenni, de hátrányokkal jár. Például mindent egyedül kell elintézned, márpedig ha pénzről van szó, nem szerencsés, ha magadra hagyatottan állsz szemben azokkal, akik tartoznak neked. Nagyjából egy lehetőséged marad, előbb-utóbb úgyis neked kell odébbállnod. Az orosz Himkivel feljutottunk az első ligába, prémium járt volna, újra kellett volna tárgyalnunk a szerződést, de a vezetők azt mondták: nézd, Bozsidar, a klub és te is jól jársz, ha elfogadod a Krilja ajánlatát. Ők fizetnék ki a prémiumodat is… Sok érv szólt a DVSC mellett, az egyik éppen a megbízhatóság volt. Tudtommal a klub mindig idejében, pontosan teljesíti, amit vállal, nem játszik a futballista idegeivel, egzisztenciájával.

*– Továbbá?*
– Ahogyan – nációtól függetlenül – a klubnál fogadtak. Vukasin Poleksziccsel a szerb-montenegrói utánpótlás-válogatottban szerepeltünk egy csapatban, míg Igor Bogdanovicsra abból az időszakból emlékszem, amikor a Vojvodinában futballoztunk – ő a felnőttek, én a kölykök között. Dombi Tibor az Utrechtből ismerős, én a második csapat tagja voltam, akárcsak Dirk Kuyt vagy Michael Mols. Magyarok és külföldiek, edzők, vezetők és alkalmazottak egytől egyig olyan barátsággal fordultak felém, hogy úgy éreztem magam, mintha hosszú szünet után visszatértem volna a DVSC-hez – pedig előzetesen a csapatról sem tudtam túl sokat. A klub a bajnoki címért hajt, nekem pusztán az a dolgom, hogy ehhez hozzásegítsem, és minden alkalommal, amikor pályára lépek, kihozzam magamból a maximumot. 

*– Boszniából nézve – ahol a bajnok Modrica játékosa volt – Magyarország előrelépés lenne?*
– A Modricában is akadtak jó labdarúgók, de a DVSC-t néhány nap után is erősebbnek érzem, mint legutóbbi csapatomat. A körülmények mindenesetre itt feltétlenül jobbak: kondicionálóterem és uszoda van, három orvos dolgozik a keret mellett – Boszniában ennél puritánabbak a viszonyok. A szerb és a horvát labdarúgók éppenséggel fejlődhetnek a bosnyák ligában, ám az ottani együttesekből lényegesen kisebb a kitörés lehetősége, mint a DVSC-ből. Ha megfelelően teljesítek, egy szinttel feljebb léphetek. 

*– Hogy lett az Ajax ifistája?*
– Kimentem egy tesztre, és megfeleltem. Két évig maradtam Amszterdamban, aztán az Utrechthez kerültem. Sihederként, tizenhat évesen szakadtam idegenbe. Rossz döntés volt.




Fotó: Reuters
Bozsidar Csoszics hosszú távra kötelezte el magát Debrecenben


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Láttam játszani. Kemény gyerek, remélem beválik. Bár nem viszik ki Antalyaba az edzőtáborba, nem tudom miért. Kis Danit sem, aki kettőt kapott a Csabától egy félidőben.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Afca, mi ez a félelmetes kép?


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, mi ez a félelmetes kép?


 Szerintem jóA kaszás:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Olvastad Husztit?
Lehet hogy Törökországban már a Loki ellen játszik edzőmeccset a Zeniben


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Olvastad Husztit?
> Lehet hogy Törökországban már a Loki ellen játszik edzőmeccset a Zeniben


 Miért megveszi a Zenit???A Huszti egyébként nagyon jó focista.Észrevetted egyre több Magyar játszik komoly csapatokban?Eljön az idő mikor VB-t nyerünk


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Ne kezd már te is. Ez a topik kezdőkérdése és minden hülye hsz vadász erre reagál aki erre vet a rosszsors


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Különben most olvastam, hogy komoly német lapok lehozták a hírt. Holnap bejelentik. A Hannover honlapján már el is köszöntek tőle.
Nem tudom a Zenit illik e hozzá?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Itt van ni:
http://www.hannover96.de/CDA/aktuel...tml?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=39344&cHash=814be41b51


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Különben most olvastam, hogy komoly német lapok lehozták a hírt. Holnap bejelentik. A Hannover honlapján már el is köszöntek tőle.
> Nem tudom a Zenit illik e hozzá?


 Ha a Hannoverben megállta a helyét a Zenitben is megfogja.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Mégiscsak egy keleti csapat. Bár szerintem ők adták érte a legtöbb zsetont.
Meg csak UEFA és Szuperkupagyőztesek. Melyik holland ott az edző?


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Mégiscsak egy keleti csapat. Bár szerintem ők adták érte a legtöbb zsetont.
> Meg csak UEFA és Szuperkupagyőztesek. Melyik holland ott az edző?


 Dick Advokat.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Ja tényleg:
*First Squad*

<table class="underline" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td>Manager</td><td align="center">Dirk Advocaat</td></tr><tr><td>Coach</td><td align="center">Nikolay Vorobiev</td></tr><tr><td>Goalkeeping coach</td><td align="center">Mikhail Biryukov</td></tr><tr><td>Coach</td><td align="center">Vladimir Borovichka</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

A PSV őt akarja megszerezni, vagyis ő az egyik kiszemeltjük.
Hát anyagiakban nem vehetik fel a Zenittel a versenyt az biztos. Ha hazamegy csak hazafias érzelemből teszi.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Ma nyertek 3:0-ra. (mármint a PSV)
A hülye hollandok nem hitték el, ogy HS a legnagyobb visszahúzóerő a csapatban.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Mikor leírtam a véleményem, azt válaszolták én nem értek hozzá, nem ott, élek nem tudhatom. Én mondtam, majd meglátjátok, hogy igazam lesz.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 1)

Szia Haszon!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

Afca! Ehhez mit szólsz, Egyetértessz? Madrid, február 1., 22.00 A magyar támadó után érdeklődőket meg sem hallgatja a Real Madrid. Nagyot fordulhat a világ Szalai Ádámmal, a Real Madrid magyar légiósával. A fiatal támadót csapata benevezte a Bajnokok Ligájába, és mivel a tervek szerint a Madrid csak három támadót nevez, így a fiatal magyar legrosszabb esetben is a kispadra leülhetne. Onnan pedig már csak egy lépés a pálya... - Szerencsére Ádám lába rendbe jött, már a hétvégi bajnokin is tudott játszani - mondta el honlapunknak a játékos menedzsere, Ifj. Laczkó Mihály. - Nagy öröm, hogy Ádámot benevezték a BL-be, ezáltal nagyon sokat nőtt az ázsiója. Minden csatornán volt legalább egy harminc-negyven másodperces összeállítás róla, hogy ki is ő valójában. Ezekben az összeállításokban nem felejtették el megemlíteni, hogy "ő lehet a következő", valamint, hogy "Kispuskás". Az új elnök, Vicente Boluda is már bemutatkozott Ádámnál. Megpaskolta az arcát, és azt mondta neki: "Szevasz Csikó, sokat fogunk mi még együtt dolgozni". Ezek mind nagyon biztató, és kedves gesztusok. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy egy igazi elitklub jelentkezett be Ádámért, ám a Real Madrid vezetői meg sem hallgatták az ajánlatot. Ráadásul a vezetők Huntelaarral nagyon elégedetlenek, nem is értik, hogy hogyan kerülhetett a csapathoz. Azt egyébként én is kimerem jelenteni, hogy Szalai Ádám sokkal jobb futballista, mint Huntelaar. (czp)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

Nem lesz Loki Zenit. Biztos beijedtek 
*Antalya, február 2., 11.27 *A Zenit a válogatott mérkőzések miatt mondta le a DVSC elleni találkozót. 


Az orosz Zenit együttese két hetet a törökországi Antalyában tölt, ott, ahol a DVSC is készül az NB I tavaszára. A két gárda felkészülési meccset vívott volna február 11-én, ami a szentpéterváriak lemondtak az akkor esedékes válogatott mérkőzések miatt. Ez azt jelenti, hogy az UEFA-kupa címvédőjének új szerzeménye, Huszti Szabolcs nem futhat össze a hajdúságiakkal. 
A Zenit febuár 4-én a horvát Slaven Belupóval, 7-én pedig a lengyel Lech Poznannal találkozik.
Szűcs Mihály menedzser elmondta: az oroszok a 9-ei meccsüket is annulálták...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

*ZENIT. Huszti Szabolcs új edzője nem felejtette, hogy a Rangersnél dolgozott, és szerinte igazi sztár lesz új igazolása*

*Advocaat örül, hogy betarthatott a Celticnek Huszti megszerzésével*

Amint arról korábban beszámoltunk, vasárnap este a szentpétervári Zenit megvette Huszti Szabolcsot a Hannovertől. A 25 éves, 38-szoros válogatott középpályás hosszas huzavona után került az UEFA-kupa-győztes csapathoz, amelynek holland edzője, Dick Advocaat kifejezetten ragaszkodott a magyar középpályás leigazolásához. Több okból is.




Fotó: Action Images (archív)
A holland elégedett lehet Huszti leigazolásával



A nemzetközileg igen sokra tartott játékost több jegyzett európai klub is szerette volna megszerezni, az elmúlt fél évben a Zenit folyamatos érdeklődése mellett a Celtic nevét hallhattuk leggyakrabban a lehetséges vevők között említeni, míg szombaton váratlanul a Hamburg is bekerült a kalapba.

Végül aztán Dick Advocaat és a Zenit lett a befutó, bár mint kiderült, a holland szakembernek is voltak kétségei a Celtic akciói miatt. A skótoknál ugyanis Huszti leigazolása lett volna az első számú feladat, ám a Zenit és Advocaat – aki 1998 és 2002 között éppen a katolikusok ősi riválisa, a Rangers edzője volt – egy nappal az átigazolási időszak vége előtt megszerezte a magyar játékost.

„Nagyon örülök, hogy sikerült Husztit megnyernünk, szerintem hamarosan igazi sztár lehet belőle – dicsérte új szerzeményét a holland szakember. – Meglepődve hallottam, hogy a Celticnél az ő leigazolása volt a legfontosabb feladat, én úgy tudtam, hogy még csak ajánlatot sem tettek érte.”

„Ha nem igazoltuk volna le, megteszi azt a Hamburg. Ha ezek rossz hírek a Celticnek, annak én csak örülni tudok” – jelentette ki Dick Advocaat.

Huszti Szabolcs klubváltásával a honi futball egyik leghosszabb átigazolási ügye zárult le, a magyar középpályás leendő klubváltásáról már tavaly nyáron is lehetett hallani. A Hannovertől megszerzett játékos négy évre szóló szerződést írt alá a szentpéterváriakkal.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

sosem lesz mmár ennek vége?
Nem igazán értem, hogy a kedves szlovák képviselőkmiért nem akarnak megnézni egy olyan felvételt ami bizonyítékként szolgálna. Ugyanis ők még mindig nem rakták le az ő felvételüket az asztalra. 
Miléert fáj egyeseknek az igazság?????

*Magyar-szlovák bizottsági ülés helyett botrány*



MTI - [email protected] 
 | 2009. 02. 02., 12:41 | Frissítve: 4 órája 
Meghiúsult az Országgyűlés emberi jogi bizottságának és szlovák társbizottságának együttes ülése hétfőn Budapesten; a szlovák képviselők meghallva, hogy a Balog Zoltán (Fidesz) egy filmet vetítene le a Dunaszerdahelyen történtekről, be sem mentek az ülésterembe.
<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --> Balog Zoltán, a bizottság elnöke szerint olyan felvételt szerettek volna bemutatni, ami teljesen egyértelművé teszi, hogy békés szurkolókra támadtak a szlovák rendőrök Dunaszerdahelyen. A felvételt azonban nem sikerült levetíteni, mert a szlovák képviselők be sem mentek az ülésterembe, a szocialisták pedig nem voltak hajlandók szavazni a vetítésről. A szlovákok távoztak, a szocialista képviselők pedig kivonultak a teremből. 
Szili Katalin házelnök – miután tudomást szerzett arról, mire készül a bizottság fideszes elnöke – levélben fordult a politikushoz. Ebben közölte: kifejezett kérése, hogy a kétoldalú bizottsági tárgyalás során ne kerüljön sor olyan mozzanatra, amely a két ország kapcsolatait és a szlovákiai magyarság érdekeit sérthetik. Az Országgyűlés elnökének levele szerint a fideszes politikus "olyan demonstráció bemutatását kezdeményezte", amely a szlovákiai Magyar Koalíció Pártjának véleménye szerint is veszélyezteti a magyar-szlovák parlamenti tárgyalási folyamatot. 
Nyakó István, az MSZP szóvivője az MTI-nek kijelentette: a Fidesz belpolitikai érdekeinek rendelte alá a hétfői párbeszéd lehetőségét, és cserbenhagyta azokat, akik számítottak egy egységes magyar álláspont európai képviseletére. "A diplomácia, az illem alapvető szabályait gátlás nélkül, Orbán parancsára átlépte a Fidesz" - fogalmazott. Mint mondta, a bizottságban jelenlévő politikai pártok előzetesen megegyeztek az ülés forgatókönyvéről. A bizottság vezetése a szlovák társbizottság elnökével szintén megállapodott.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Ehhez mit szólsz, Egyetértessz? Madrid, február 1., 22.00 A magyar támadó után érdeklődőket meg sem hallgatja a Real Madrid. Nagyot fordulhat a világ Szalai Ádámmal, a Real Madrid magyar légiósával. A fiatal támadót csapata benevezte a Bajnokok Ligájába, és mivel a tervek szerint a Madrid csak három támadót nevez, így a fiatal magyar legrosszabb esetben is a kispadra leülhetne. Onnan pedig már csak egy lépés a pálya... - Szerencsére Ádám lába rendbe jött, már a hétvégi bajnokin is tudott játszani - mondta el honlapunknak a játékos menedzsere, Ifj. Laczkó Mihály. - Nagy öröm, hogy Ádámot benevezték a BL-be, ezáltal nagyon sokat nőtt az ázsiója. Minden csatornán volt legalább egy harminc-negyven másodperces összeállítás róla, hogy ki is ő valójában. Ezekben az összeállításokban nem felejtették el megemlíteni, hogy "ő lehet a következő", valamint, hogy "Kispuskás". Az új elnök, Vicente Boluda is már bemutatkozott Ádámnál. Megpaskolta az arcát, és azt mondta neki: "Szevasz Csikó, sokat fogunk mi még együtt dolgozni". Ezek mind nagyon biztató, és kedves gesztusok. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy egy igazi elitklub jelentkezett be Ádámért, ám a Real Madrid vezetői meg sem hallgatták az ajánlatot. Ráadásul a vezetők Huntelaarral nagyon elégedetlenek, nem is értik, hogy hogyan kerülhetett a csapathoz. Azt egyébként én is kimerem jelenteni, hogy Szalai Ádám sokkal jobb futballista, mint Huntelaar. (czp)


 Tény és való Huntelaar nagyon keresi a formáját.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 2)

pisti72 írta:


> sosem lesz mmár ennek vége?
> Nem igazán értem, hogy a kedves szlovák képviselőkmiért nem akarnak megnézni egy olyan felvételt ami bizonyítékként szolgálna. Ugyanis ők még mindig nem rakták le az ő felvételüket az asztalra.
> Miléert fáj egyeseknek az igazság?????
> 
> ...


 Feleslegesen kavar a Fidesz.Ha hiszed ha nem nekünk ezzel csak rosszat csinállnak.Mindenki tudja mi az igazság.Úgy mind Malina Hedvig ,,szomszédfalusi,,lány ügyében.Széllel szemben nem megy


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

Tudod Afca, abba a kutyába mindig belerúgnak amelyik mindig behúzza fülét farkát. Azért merik mindezt megcsinálni, mert 6 éve senki nem meri/akarja felemelni ellene a szavát. Annak idején Hitlerenek is mindent elnéztek, eltűrtek aztán mi lett belőle.
Persze mondhatod, hogy könnyű nekem Magyarországhról okoskodni.
Itt senki nem akar mást, minthogy az igazság kiderüljön.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Tudod Afca, abba a kutyába mindig belerúgnak amelyik mindig behúzza fülét farkát. Azért merik mindezt megcsinálni, mert 6 éve senki nem meri/akarja felemelni ellene a szavát. Annak idején Hitlerenek is mindent elnéztek, eltűrtek aztán mi lett belőle.
> Persze mondhatod, hogy könnyű nekem Magyarországhról okoskodni.
> Itt senki nem akar mást, minthogy az igazság kiderüljön.


 Ebben igazad van.Csak tudod nálunk ilyen Duray meg Csáky ép eleget kavar.Elintézni semmit nem tudnak.Ezzel az üggyel kapcsolatban sem tettek mást csak elfutottak Magyarországra sírni.Hidd el Bugár Béla idejében ez nem így működött.Őneki volt tekintélye és befolyása.Ezek meg csak a magukét fújják.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

Nem akarok itt politizálni, de az egy más helyzet volt. Bugár tagja volt a kormánykoalíciónak, egy más normálisabb kormányban. 
Ami pedig Dunaszerdahelyen történt az gyalázat volt, ezt mindenki elismeri, kivéve néhány nem magyar származású magyar politikust.
Miért kell ezt eltűrnünk?


----------



## afca (2009 Február 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem akarok itt politizálni, de az egy más helyzet volt. Bugár tagja volt a kormánykoalíciónak, egy más normálisabb kormányban.
> Ami pedig Dunaszerdahelyen történt az gyalázat volt, ezt mindenki elismeri, kivéve néhány nem magyar származású magyar politikust.
> Miért kell ezt eltűrnünk?


 Annak idején ugyanez volt a Slovan-Fradi meccsen Pozsonyban.Azt is elsimították,,sajnos,,.Pedig az ennek a tízszerese volt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNFBFIktUlI


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

Különben mit szólnának a szlovákok, ha Magyarországon megvernék őket? Semmit, mert nem is mernek idejönni.
Én is elítélem a provokációt, nyilas egyenruhában koszorúzni nem helyénvaló. 
De azért öntsünk már egyszer tiszta vizet a pohárba és ne engedjük, hogy mindent megcsinálhassanak velünk!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 2)

*Szlovákia: visszautasította a szlovák belügy vádjait a DAC*

A dunaszerdahelyi DAC futballklub, valamint a helyi szurkolók klubja, a Yellow Blue Supporters hétfőn nyilatkozatban utasította vissza a szlovák belügyminisztérium vádját, miszerint a novemberi DAC-Slovan bajnoki mérkőzésen a dunaszerdahelyi klub és a szurkolók törvényt sértettek.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=13882104"></script><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" id="banner_288140" height="247" width="330"> 


<embed src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/banners/ringier/magic11_330x247.2.swf?clickTAG=http://ad.adverticum.net/b/cl,1,26263,288140,304795,13882104/click.prm&clickTARGET=_blank&cTRG=_blank&clickTag=http://ad.adverticum.net/b/cl,1,26263,288140,304795,13882104/click.prm" name="banner_288140" swliveconnect="TRUE" quality="autohigh" allowscriptaccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" height="247" width="330"></object> <noscript>

</noscript>
A szlovák belügyminisztérium múlt hét csütörtökön közölte, hogy befejezte a labdarúgó-mérkőzésen történt rendőri beavatkozás felülvizsgálatát, és megállapította, hogy a beavatkozás indokolt volt, mert a klub és a szurkolók törvényt sértettek. 

A hétfői nyilatkozat szerint viszont a szlovák hatóságok „semmilyen bizonyítékkal nem szolgáltak mind a mai napig, hogy miért rohantak be a rendőri egységek abba a szektorba, ahol a hazai és magyarországi szurkolók buzdították a DAC csapatát. Semmiféle video- vagy hangfelvételt nem hoztak nyilvánosságra, három hónap elteltével sem". MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 3)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" width="100%"><table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Zenit helyett FK Moszkva2009.02.03. 9:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Az UEFA-kupa győztes helyett egy másik orosz élvonalbeli együttessel mérkőzünk meg.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A Zenit lemondta a február 11-ére tervezett DVSC-TEVA elleni találkozóját. Mint azt Szűcs Mihálytól, a Loki törökországi edzőtáborozását szervező menedzsertől megtudtuk, az UEFA-kupa címvédője azért nem tudja vállalni a meccset, mert a válogatotthoz hét játékosuk utazik, így nem látták értelmét, hogy összecsapjon a két gárda.

Nem marad azonban meccs nélkül együttesünk, hiszen ugyanezen a napon egy másik orosz élvonalbeli együttessel, az FK Moszkvával mérkőznek meg Dombiék.


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 3)

*Hannover, február 3., 9.00* Minden idők legdrágább magyar focistája lett. 


A német Bild című lap szerint hárommillió eurót fizetett Huszti Szabolcsért az UEFA Kupa- és Európai Szuperkupa-győztes orosz Zenit a Bundesligában szereplő Hannover 96-nak. A játékos így minden idők legdrágább magyar futballistája lett.
Az újság internetes kiadása emlékeztet arra, hogy a vasárnapi üzlettel - melynek keretében a 25 éves labdarúgó négy évre szerződött Szentpétervárra - nagyon jól járt a német klub, hiszen 2006 nyarán, amikor Husztit leigazolta a francia Metztől, csupán 300 ezret kellett kiadnia érte.
A Bild úgy tudja, hogy a 38-szoros válogatott középpályás évi 1,5 millió eurót keres majd Oroszországban, kétszer annyit, mint amennyit egy esetleges szerződéshosszabbítás esetén Hannoverben kapott volna. A kontraktusa idén nyáron járt volna le Németországban.
Amennyiben valós a hárommillió eurós ár, Huszti a legdrágább magyar futballista lett, megelőzve Halmosi Pétert, akiért a - meg nem erősített hírek szerint - tavaly nyáron 2,5 millió eurót fizetett az angol Hull City.
(MTI)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 3)

*Dunaszerdahely, február 3., 14.19* A klub és a szurkolók közös nyilatkozatot adtak ki.




​ 

Nyilatkozatban reagált a FK DAC Dunajská Streda futballklub és a Yellov Blue Supporters fanclub a belügyminisztérium január 29-i állásfoglalására, mely szerint a tavaly november elsejei DAC-Slovan mérkőzésen a szurkolók törvényt sértettek, s ezért kellett fellépni ellenük.

"Az FK DAC Dunajská Streda futballklub és a Yellov Blue Supporters fanclub ezúton szeretne reagálni a szlovák rendőrség vádjaira, amelyeket a 2008. november 1-jei DAC-Slovan Corgoň ligás mérkőzésen kapcsolatban fogalmaztak meg.
A szlovák belügyminisztérium 2009. január 29-én azt közölte, hogy befejezte a fent említett labdarúgó-mérkőzésen történt rendőri beavatkozás jogosultságát, és megállapította, hogy a klub, valamint a szurkolók törvényt sértettek. Ugyanakkor semmilyen bizonyítékkal nem szolgáltak mind a mai napig, hogy miért rohantak be a rendőri egységek abba a szektorba, ahol a hazai és magyarországi szurkolók buzdították a DAC csapatát. Semmiféle video- vagy hangfelvételt nem hoztak nyilvánosságra 3 hónap elteltével sem. Az FK DAC Dunajská Streda és a Yellov Blue Supporters fanclub elutasítja a szlovák belügyminisztérium illetékes bizottságának döntését. A klub semmilyen mulasztást nem követett el a rendezői feladatok terén, erről írásos dokumentumok vannak, amelyeket november 4-én Dunaszerdahelyen sajtótájékoztató keretében be is mutattak a sajtó képviselőinek. A DAC szurkolói törvénytisztelően viselkedtek az egész mérkőzés folyamán, erről a videofelvételek is tanúságként szolgálhatnak, hiszen semmiféle provokációt nem indítottak a rendőrség szervei ellen, amely ilyen intenzitású rendőri beavatkozást igényelt volna.
A mérkőzésen brutálisan megvert hazai és magyarországi szurkolók egyértelműen a rendőrség durva beavatkozásának a bizonyítékai. Köztük az újraélesztett és egy életre örökké nyomorékká tett 18 éves L. Krisztián is.
Az FK DAC Dunajská Streda és a Yellov Blue Supporters fanclub a Szlovák Köztársaság törvényeit betartva jár el a mérkőzések megrendezése és lebonyolítása során, és ezúton szeretnénk biztosítani minden sportszerető embert, hogy a jövőben is azon leszünk, hogy a törvények betartása mellett fokozzuk a biztonságot az FK DAC 1904 mérkőzésein.

FK DAC 1904
YBS fanclub"
(ujszo.com)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 4)

*Amszterdam, február 4., 13.50* Búcsút mondhatnak a bajnoki címért folytatott küzdelemnek. 


Egy hét alatt kétszer is vereséget szenvedett az Ajax, ezzel vélhetően elbúcsúzhat a bajnoki címtől. 
Van Basten csapata legutóbb ráadásul otthon buktak (0-1) a Heerenveen ellen, így már 9 pont a lemaradása a listavezető Alkmaarral szemben, Louis Van Gaal csapata ugyanis 2-0-ra nyert a Sparta Rotterdam otthonában.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 4)

A Tuttomercato.web.com olasz internetes oldal szerint az AC Milan a nyáron ajánlatot kíván tenni az Ajax támadójáért, Luis Suárezért. A 22 éves uruguayi válogatott csatár a Real Madridba igazoló Klaas-Jan Huntelaar helyét foglalhatta el a holland csapatban, és az elmúlt időszakban játékával néhány nagy európai klub figyelmét is felkeltette. 

Ezek közé tartozik a spanyol bajnokság élén álló Barcelona és a negyedik helyezett Valencia, illetve az olasz AC Milan.

Suárez eddig ötvennégy mérkőzésen szerepelt az Ajaxban, és ezeken harminc gólig jutott, míg a válogatottban tizennégy fellépése alatt kilencszer talált be az ellenfelek hálójába. A fővárosiakhoz 2007 nyarán csatlakozott a Groningenből 7 és fél millió euróért.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 4)

És el is adják SuareztTegnap Ajax-Heracles (0-2) 2-2.Tetves bíró elvett az Ajaxtól egy gólt.Volt is balhé a meccs után.Marco van Basten kikelt magából.Osztotta a negyedik játékvezetőt.A szurkolóknak sem tetszett:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eewJUbm8IBQ


----------



## afca (2009 Február 4)

*Isten éltesse, Gyula bácsi! Ma 83 éves a legendás „Fekete Párduc”*

1926. február 4-én született a „Fekete Párduc”, azaz az Aranycsapat nagyszerű kapusa, Grosics Gyula. Az olimpiai bajnok, világbajnoki ezüstérmes, Európa-kupa-győztes labdarúgó ma ünnepli 83. születésnapját.






Grosics Gyula a Dorogi AC (1938–1947) a MATEOSZ – majd a klub utódja, a Teherfuvar – (1947–1950), a Budapesti Honvéd (1950–1956) valamint a Tatabányai Bányász (1956–1962) csapatában futballozott. Négyszeres magyar bajnok, összesen 390 élvonalbeli meccsen lépett pályára.

A magyar válogatottban 1947 és 1962 között 86 mérkőzésen szerepelt – ő állt az Aranycsapat kapujában 1948 és 1954 között is, amikor a válogatott egyetlen mérkőzést sem veszített el. Tagja volt az 1952-es helsinki ötkarikás játékokon olimpiai bajnokcsapatnak, az 1953-as Európa-kupa-győztes (ami ma Eb), valamint az 1954-es svájci világbajnokságon második helyezett együttesnek is. Három világbajnokságon szerepelt, (1954, 1958, 1962), és természetesen az előző évszázad mérkőzésén, a londoni 6:3-as magyar–angol mérkőzésen is ő védett.

Grosics Gyulát 1954 novemberében az Államvédelmi Hatóság máig tisztázatlan okból kémkedéssel és hazaárulással vádolta meg. Kis híján börtönbe került – házi őrizetbe vették –, de végül „csak” az lett a büntetése, hogy 13 hónapra eltiltották a futballtól, majd Tatabányán kellett folytatnia pályafutását. A Bányászból visszakerült a válogatottba, sőt még két világbajnokságon (1958, 1962) is szerepelt. Pályafutását Tatabányán fejezte be, 1962-ben.

Az újságírók hatszor választották be az aktuális év világválogatottjába. Négyszer jelölték őt az Aranylabdára, s mind a négy alkalommal a legjobb tíz között szerepelt. 1999-ben beválasztották a világ valaha élt tíz legjobb kapusa közé, 1952-ben – az olimpiai győzelem évében – az Év sportolója, 1959-ben pedig az Év labdarúgója volt.

Edzőként Tatabányán, Salgótarjánban, a KSI-ben és Kuvaitban – itt szakfelügyelőként a főiskolai és egyetemi klubok mellett – dolgozott. Tizennyolc éven át volt a Volán SC elnöke, s nyugdíjba vonulása után is aktív szereplője maradt a futballéletnek. 1995-ben a NOB és a MOB is olimpiai érdemrenddel tüntette ki.

A hagyományoknak megfelelően Grosics Gyulát a 70 éves Novák Dezső, valamint a 87 esztendős Szepesi György társaságában csütörtökön 10 órakor a szövetség székházában köszöntik fel az MLSZ vezetői. MLSZ.HU 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2009 Február 4)

*Riválisával egyesül Bodor csapata – a játékosok szabadon mehetnek*

Bodor Boldizsár csapata, a Roda a nyáron egyesül a holland másodosztályban szereplő Fortuna Sittarddal a két csapat anyagi helyzetének javítása érdekében. A két együttes fúziójából létrejövő csapat a Roda stadionjában, a kerkradi Parkstad Limburgban játssza majd mérkőzéseit, ami 35 km-re fekszik Sittardtól. A klubok regionális riválisnak számítanak, így kérdés, hogy a szurkolótáborok miként emésztik meg a fúziót. A játékosok szabadon igazolhatók lesznek, és könnyen lehet, hogy a gazdasági válság Európa-szerte több klubot hasonló összeolvadásra kényszerít.



Fotó: Imago (archív)
A kerkradei stadion: itt játssza majd mérkőzéseit a fúzióval létrejött új csapat



*A DRUKKEREK TILTAKOZNAK*

A Roda és a Fortuna drukkerei már akkor tiltakozni kezdtek, amikor először felvetődött a fúzió ötlete, az egyesülés bejelentése pedig valószínűleg csak olajat önt a tűzre.

Összeolvad két, már eleve fúziók során született klub Hollandiában: a 2008–2009-es szezon végével fuzionál az élvonalbeli Roda JC (Bodor Boldizsár csapata) és a másodosztályú Fortuna Sittard.

Mindkét csapat anyagi nehézségekkel küzd, és a fúzió a vezetők reményei szerint húszmillió euróval növeli meg a klubok tőkéjét. A létrejövő új csapat a Roda stadionjában játszik, a Fortuna létesítményeit pedig az ifjúsági akadémia fogja használni.

Érdekes, hogy a két csapat helyi rivális – az kérdéses, a szurkolótáborok mit szólnak majd az egyesüléshez –, és korábban szintén fúziók során jött létre. A sittardi csapat a Fortuna 54 és a Sittardia 1968-as egyesülésével jött létre, míg a Roda JC 1962-ben sorozatos összeolvadások után alakult meg.

Korábban már többször is szóba került a Fortuna Sittard fúziója más csapatokkal: a szintén regionális MVV és VVV Venlo is a jelöltek között volt. A kiváló utánpótlás-nevelő klubként ismert sittardiak (Mark van Bommel, Fernando Ricksen és Kevin Hofland is az akadémiájukról került ki) már korábban többször is az összeomlás szélére jutott a túlköltekezés és a gyenge bajnoki szereplés hatására.





2003-ban egy egészen különös sztori segítette a Fortuna megmenekülését: a sárga-zöldek két szurkolója nyerte meg a holland lottó főnyereményét, és a pénzösszeget a csőd szélén álló klubnak ajánlották fel. A sittardiak végül az adósságteher nagy részétől megszabadultak stadionjuk eladásával, és a menekülés érdekében feláldozták szinte minden piacra dobható játékosukat is.

Ennek meg is lett az eredménye: a Fortuna háromszor egymás után végzett a holland másodosztály utolsó helyén (ebből az osztályból nincs kiesés, hiszen csak az első két liga profi Hollandiában), közben pedig egy rekordhosszúságú, 28 mérkőzésen át tartó nyeretlenségi sorozat is „súlyosbította” ezt a korszakot. 

A klub megmentésére tett erőfeszítések végül hiábavalónak bizonyultak, így 2009 nyarán jöhet az egyesülés a régió egyetlen élvonalbeli csapatával, a szintén súlyos anyagi nehézségekkel küzdő Roda JC-vel.

A két csapat összes játékosa (így Bodor Boldizsár is – bár neki lejár a szerződése, és eddig nem hosszabbított) szabadon igazolhatóvá válik, az összeolvadással keletkezett új klub nevét egyelőre nem hozták nyilvánosságra.

Könnyen elképzelhető, hogy a gazdasági válság Európa-szerte még több klubot rákényszerít arra, hogy fuzionálással „mentse magát” – a két, nagy hagyományú holland klub összeolvadása világosan jelzi, hogy van, amikor ez az egyetlen kiút. 

*FÚZIÓK EURÓPA-SZERTE*

Oroszországban épp csak megmenekült egy hasonló összeolvadástól két élvonalbeli klub, az FC Himki és a Szaturn Ramenszkoje. A két, moszkvai régióba tartozó egyesület szintén anyagi nehézségek miatt kereste a fúzió útját, végül azonban segélycsomaggal megmentették őket. A belga élvonalbeli csapatok közül a Germinal Beerschot jött létre az Ekeren és a Beerschot fúziójával, még 1999-ben. Az egyik legerősebb dán klub, az FC Köbenhavn a 15-szörös bajnok KB és a hétszeres aranyérmes BK 1903 összeolvadásával jött létre 1992-ben.


----------



## GeorgNo1 (2009 Február 4)

A remény hal meg utoljára


----------



## afca (2009 Február 4)

GeorgNo1 írta:


> A remény hal meg utoljára


 Gondolod te


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 5)

*Sok siker a Zenit-nél*

Huszti 2006-ban a francia az FC Metz csapatától érkezett a Hannoverhez. Azóta 81 mérkőzésen lépett pályára az alsó-szász klub mezében, s mindeközben 17 gólt szerzett, illetve 20 gólpasszt adott. Sajnálják és sajnálhatják is a távozását a németek. Sok sikert a Zenit-nél !


----------



## afca (2009 Február 5)

LAMBDA61 írta:


> Huszti 2006-ban a francia az FC Metz csapatától érkezett a Hannoverhez. Azóta 81 mérkőzésen lépett pályára az alsó-szász klub mezében, s mindeközben 17 gólt szerzett, illetve 20 gólpasszt adott. Sajnálják és sajnálhatják is a távozását a németek. Sok sikert a Zenit-nél !


 Remélem beválik a srác.Annál jobb minnél több Magyar játékos teszi le névjegyét nagycsapatoknál.Eljön az idő amikor végre visszatérünk Európa porondjára.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 5)

Edzésben. Huszti tegnap már részt vett a negyvenperces gyakorláson





Új mezben. Huszti Szabolcs új együttesénél már megkapta a szerelését, így a beleki edzőtáborban már Zenit-dresszben pompázott


----------



## afca (2009 Február 5)

John Goossens az Ajaxból a NEC Nijmegen csapatához szerződött.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 5)

A PSV 6 -ot nyomott a Den Haagnak. Ebből Balázs 3-at!
Remekül játszott, végre élvezte a játékot. Egyre biztosabb, hogy Huub volt az oka az eddigi rossz szereplésnek.
Csak így tovább!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 5)

*Eindhoven, február 5., 22.00* A magyar légiós a Den Haag elleni meccs hőse volt.




​ 

Dzsudzsák Balázs együttese, a PSV Eindhoven - egészen hihetetlen mérkőzésen - 6-0-ra legyőzte a Den Haagot, és a magyar légiós fantasztikus teljesítményt nyújtva mesterhármast ért el. 
Dzsudzsák az első találatát a 31. percben harciasságának köszönhetően érte el, majd a második félidő elején egy remek szólót követően talált be. A Den Haag egyébként az egész mérkőzésen semmiféle ellenállást nem tanúsított a PSV rohamaival szemben, de ez főként a második játékrészben csúcsosodott ki. 
A magyar szélső egy fantasztikus szabadrúgást követően az 52. percben szerezte meg saját maga harmadik, csapata negyedik gólját, de ekkor még nem volt vége, mivel a folytatásban Amrabat is duplázni tudott, és beállította a 6-0-s végeredményt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 5)

*EREDIVISIE. A magyar szélső remekül játszott, a PSV legjobbjának bizonyult, ez volt az első háromgólos meccse az eindhovenieknél*

*Dzsudzsák-parádé és három szép gól az ADO Den Haag ellen – videó!*

Továbbra is százszázalékos a Huub Stevenst a kispadon váltó Dwight Lodewegesszel a PSV labdarúgócsapata: az eindhoveniek hazai pályán győzték le 6–0-ra az ADO Den Haag együttesét. A kitűnően játszó, a mezőny legjobbjának bizonyuló Dzsudzsák Balázs szerezte a PSV első, harmadik és negyedik gólját is.



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
A parádézó Dzsudzsák Balázs három góljával oroszlánrészt vállalt a PSV sikeréből



Simán érvényesítette a papírformát a PSV a holland élvonal 21. fordulójában, méghozzá magyar szélsője, Dzsudzsák Balázs vezérletével. A válogatott középpályás szerezte az eindhoveniek első, harmadik és negyedik gólját: elé pattanó labdából, gyönyörű egyéni akció után és szabadrúgásból.

Az igazat megvallva a csupán a 15. helyen álló hágaiaknak nem volt esélyük a Philips Stadionban, bár az első fél órában még tartani tudták magukat – no meg a 0–0-s eredményt.

A 31. percben aztán érkezett Dzsudzsák, és megtörte a vendégek ellenállását. Jason Culina húzott el a jobb szélen, beadását a svéd Ola Toivonen még nem tudta kapura tenni, a marokkói Ahmed Anni viszont tisztázni nem tudott, Dzsudzsák pedig élt a lehetőséggel, és ballal a kapuba küldte az elé kerülő labdát (1–0).

A nagyon aktív és sok helyzetet elrontó Toivonen még a szünet előtt megszerezte megérdemelt jutalmát – azaz a gólját – egy szép perdítéssel (2–0), fordulás után aztán valóságos Dzsudzsák-show-t láthatott a közönség.

A magyar középpályás előbb parádés egyéni akciót indított egy remek átadás után a bal szélen, nagyon becsapta Mike de Geert, befelé cselezett, elfektetett két védőt, majd kilőtte a jobb alsó sarkot a sóbálvánnyá dermedt kapus mellett (3–0). Klasszismegoldás volt!

Ahogyan a következő is: jobb oldalról, éles szögből jutott szabadrúgáshoz a PSV az 52. percben, Dzsudzsák pedig ballal a hosszú alsóba tekert – a labda egy védő fején megcsúszva jutott a hálóba (4–0).

Az ADO egy kontra utáni Solmani-fejessel veszélyeztetett először igazán komolyan a találkozón (Isakssonnak óriásit kellett védenie), majd Dzsudzsák előkészítése után vágta Afellay a védőkbe a labdát.

A PSV-parádé nem állt le 4–0 után sem, gyors jobb oldali akció után Nordin Amrabat csodás megoldással, sarokkal továbbított egyből a kapuba (5–0). Még fél óra volt hátra, és a Den Haag máris ötgólos hátrányban volt – minden arra mutatott, hogy a vendégek könnyen kaphatnak még többet is.

Kaptak is: Amrabat és Afellay lépett meg, előbbi végül kicselezte a kapust, és éles szögből egy védő „segítségével” a hálóba lőtt (mondjuk az üresen álló Afellaynak is leadhatta volna…). 

6–0 után a 79. percben Dzsudzsák tekert mellé egy szabadrúgást, a hajrában meg már egyik csapat sem erőltette a góllövést: a PSV szezonbeli legnagyobb különbségű győzelmének, Dzsudzsák pedig első háromgólos meccsének örülhetett.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 5)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Biztató forma az első meccsen2009.02.05. 21:30
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Győzelemmel kezdte a törökországi felkészülési mérkőzések sorozatát a DVSC-TEVA.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A Sturm Graz együttesével játszott felkészülési mérkőzését csapatunk. A nagy kérdés az volt, a Lokinak sikerül-e, ami a másik két Törökországban edzőtáborozó magyar csapatnak, a Győrnek és a Haladásnak nem: legyőzni a jó erőkből álló osztrák együttest. 

Bár ellenfelünk kezdett aktívabban, de fölényük csak tíz percig tartott, utána kiegyenlítetté vált a játék, majd fokozatáson átvettük az irányítást. A félidő végére már abszolút a debreceniek akarata érvényesült, helyzeteket dolgoztak ki, majd egy gyönyörű összjáték után Oláh megszerezte a vezetést. A jó iramú, küzdelmes meccs egyébként rendkívül sportszerű volt, keveset állt a játék, hozzá kell tenni, a török játékvezető nem is fújt le minden apró szabálytalanságot.

A második félidőben az osztrákok folyamatosan cseréltek, a frissítéseknek köszönhetően pedig egyre gyakrabban tudtak zavart okozni a fáradó debreceniek védelmében. A végére teljesen beszorultunk, de hol Polekszics védett, hol a védőink szabadítottak fel, így kihúztuk kapott gól nélkül. Összességében az elszántan küzdő DVSC-TEVA győzelme megérdemelt.

_Edzőmeccs_
*DVSC-TEVA – Sturm Graz 1-0 (1-0)*

*DVSC:* Polekszics – Bernáth (Nagy Z. 46.), Komlósi, Mészáros, Leandro – Demjén, Kiss, Varga J., Czvitkovics – Oláh, Rudolf
*Sturm Graz:* Gratzei – Lamotte (Jantscher 63.), Sonnleitner, Feldhofer (Sereinig 51.), Kandelaki – Hoelz (Prutsch 78.), Hlinka, Muratovics (Beichler 63.), Kienzl – Scherrer (Salkic 78.), Haas
*Gól:* Oláh (42.)



 

 

 

 



</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 6)

Azért a Den Haag egy nagyon gyenge csapat.Azon a szinten van kb mint a REAC.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 6)

Azé nem olyan rossz teljesítmény ez


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Azé nem olyan rossz teljesítmény ez


 Hogy nem rossz???Nagyon is jó,hogy Balázs egyre jobb teljesítményt nyújt.Így nő az önbizalom és az nagyon fontos.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

PSV-ADO Den Haag: 6-0


<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>31 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>45 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Toivonen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>46 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>53 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>63 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>68 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Rankovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Soltani </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Derijck </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Toivonen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Zwinkels </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Derijck </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Kum </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Piqué </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Ammi </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Danny Buijs </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Rankovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Yuri Cornelisse </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Knopper </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Soltani </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Powel </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>57 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Pieters (Bréchet) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>65 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans (Toivonen) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>72 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Afellay) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>36 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Van Hese (Piqué) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>46 </TD><TD vAlign=top>De Geer (Ammi) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>61 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Immers (Soltani) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

*Tizenkilencen Izraelbe*


Erwin Koeman kijelölte szűkített keretét a szerdai, Izrael elleni barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzésre. 



 Mérlegel Koeman mester



Köteles László és Rudolf Gergely kivételével a játékosok klubcsapataiktól egyenesen Tel Avivba utaznak hétfőn. Az első edzést még aznap este megtartják a Ramat Gan Stadion edzőpályáján. 
*A magyar válogatott kerete: * 
*Kapusok:*  Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC), Köteles László (Diósgyőri VTK) 
_*Védők: *_Szélesi Zoltán (RC Strasbourg), Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht), Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion), Vaskó Tamás (US Avellino), Tímár Krisztián (Plymouth Argyle), Vermes Krisztián (Sparta Rotterdam), Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC Kerkrade). 
_*Középpályások:*_  Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven), Halmosi Péter (Hull City), Gera Zoltán (Fulham FC), Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund), Huszti Szabolcs (Zenit FC), Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna FC), Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk). 
_*Csatárok:*_  Torghelle Sándor (FC Augsburg 1907), Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA), Szalai Ádám (Real Madrid Castilla). Dror Kashtan, _Izrael _szövetségi kapitánya is kihirdette a szerdai mérkőzésre készülő keretét: 
_Kapusok: _ Dudu Avat (Mallorca), Liran Strauber (Maccabi Netanya), Nir Davidovics (Maccabi Haifa). 
_Védők: _ Dedi Ben Dajan (Maccabi Netanya), Klemi Saban (Maccabi Netanya), Dekel Kejnan (Maccabi Haifa), Tal Ben Haim (Sunderland), Joav Zsiv (Lokeren), Avi Strol (Lokeren). 
_Középpályások: _ Gal Alberman (Mönchengladbach), Maor Buzaglo (Maccabi Tel Aviv), Biram Kijal (Maccabi Haifa), Moshe Ohajon (Ashdod), Josszi Benajoun (Liverpool), Szalim Tuama (Standard Liege), Aviram Baruhjan (Beitar Jerusalem). 
_Csatárok:_  Ben Sahar (De Graafschap), Itaj Sehter (Maccabi Netanya), Roberto Kolautti (Mönchengladbach), Omer Golan (Lokeren). 
A találkozót február 11-én, szerdán 18 órakor játszák a Ramat Gan Stadionban.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">VAC</TH><TD class=score>3 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Debrecen</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">25'

Fekete </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">30'

Rob </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">65'

Rusvay </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>1 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">85'

Lucas</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">89'

(Penalta) Faggyas</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Na ezt magyarázd meg......Mégha ligakupa is,nem szabadott volna kikapni.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Vasas</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">DVTK Borsodi</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">55'

Divic </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>3 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">73'

Sowunmi </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">88'

Dobric </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Győr</TH><TD class=score>0 - 4</TD><TH class="left tname">Lombard Papa</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fr">20'

Alex</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. polčas</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>0 - 3</TD><TD class="summary fr">58'

Farkas</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">61'

Gyomber</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">79'

Oscar</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Hihetetlen eredmények.A Győr hazai pályán így kikapjon


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

Afca ne izélj már!  A Győr és a Loki is Törökországban van edzőtábolorzni. Kb. a C csapatuk állt ki a ligakupában!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www.dvsc.hu/lapok/swfobject.js"></script> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="http://www.dvsc.hu/lapok/dvsc_tv.js"></script> <table style="background: rgb(127, 127, 127) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 100%; height: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3" style="height: 65px;"><table style="background: rgb(127, 127, 127) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 100%; height: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_head1.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 341px;"> </td><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_head2.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td><td class="dvsc-jlist" style="padding: 10px; background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_head3.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 19px;" align="right" valign="top">Bezárás </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td style="width: 21px;"><table style="background: rgb(127, 127, 127) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 21px; height: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr height="24"><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_left1.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr><tr><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_left2.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr><tr height="51"><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_left3.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td valign="top" width="100%"> 

</td><td style="width: 19px;"><table style="background: rgb(127, 127, 127) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; width: 19px; height: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr height="24"><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_right1.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr><tr><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_right2.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr><tr height="51"><td style="background: transparent url(/tvimages/tv_right3.gif) repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr height="5"><td colspan="3">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table style="border-style: none; width: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="dvsc-wptitle">KIEMELT HÍR</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="padding-top: 5px;"> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"><table xmlns:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="left" valign="top"><td class="ms-vb">DVSC-TEVA - Tescoma Zlin 1-0 (1-0)
2009. február 7.


Együttesünk második törökországi meccsét is megnyerte.


tovább >>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

Afca!

Itt a magyarázat:





<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" border="0" width="100%"><table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Remekül helytállt a "második csapat"2009.02.07. 15:55
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">A Loki fiataljai Ligakupa-mérkőzésen 3-2-s vereséget szenvedtek a Vác otthonában.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Vácott, műfüves pályán játszott Ligakupa-mérkőzést ma délután csapatunk. Mivel az első keret Törökországban edzőtáborozik, valamint öt játékosunk az U17-es és U19-es válogatottnál tartózkodik, ezúttal azok kaptak lehetőséget, akik általában az NB II-es DVSC-DEAC-ban futballoznak, illetve néhány kettős játékengedéllyel rendelkező ifista labdarúgónk is bizonyíthatott.

A szinte tinédzserekből álló együttesünk végül 3-2-re kikapott úgy, hogy a hazaiak már három góllal is vezettek. Mindenképpen dicséret illeti csapatunkat, amely a 20 éves átlagéletkort sem érte el. Több labdarúgó életében először játszott felnőtt gárda ellen. Kondás Elemér vezetőedzőnek már csak azért sem volt könnyű dolga, mert összesen két csere állt rendelkezésére. A Loki Póser – Oláh G., Kardos, Lőrincz, Korhut – Nagy T., Lucas, Spitzmüller, Ferenczi – Faggyas, Szilágyi összeállításban játszott, góljainkat Lucas és Faggyas szerezte.


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 7)

A magyarázatot elfogadom


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

*Antalya, február 7., 19.34* Huszák gólja után nagy erőkkel rohamoztak a csehek.




​ 

Csütörtökön sikerrel vívta meg első törökországi felkészülési meccsét a Loki. Ma a cseh élvonalbeli FC Tescoma Zlin ellen léptek pályára a hajdúságiak. Ahogy arról már korábban szó esett, ezen a találkozón a szakvezetés azoknak a labdarúgóknak szánt szerepet, akik legutóbb nem jutottak játéklehetőséghez.
A Loki 1-0-ra győzött a csehek ellen, a győztes gólt Huszák szerezte az első félidőben, miután Kerekes lövése után a kapusról éppen elé pattant a labda. A debreceni gól után az ellenfél játszott veszélyesebben, ám Verpecz és a védelem az utolsó pillanatban mindig közbelépett.

*DVSC:* Verpecz - Bernáth (Nagy Z. 46.), Bíró, Fodor, Cosic - Dombi (Nagy R. 46.), Katona, Huszák (Varga J. 58.), Rezes - Bogdanovic, Kerekes (Vinicius 63.)
*G.:* Huszák


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

Husztiék a szomszéd pályán játdzottak a Törökországban.

*Antalya, február 7., 20.05* A szélsőnek mindössze 18 perc kellett az első gólhoz. 


A Törökországban edzőtáborozó Zenit ma este a Vojvodina ellen játszott felkészülési mérkőzést. Az előző edzőmeccset kihagyni kényszerülő Huszti Szabolcs ezúttal ott volt a kezdőcsapatban, és ő szerezte csapata vezető gólját a 18. percben. 
A magyar játékos végül 64 percet játszott, és 2-0-s Zenit-sikernek örülhetett.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 7)

Mikor van/volt az ajax fexenoord?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 8)

Anikónak:

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Éles Szilárd Nyíregyházára igazolt2009.02.08. 14:50
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Saját nevelésű labdarúgónk egy évig kölcsönben szerepel majd a Szparinál.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Egy évre a Nyíregyháza csapatához igazolt kölcsönbe a DVSC-TEVA saját nevelésű balhátvédje, Éles Szilárd. A 21 éves tehetséges játékos főleg az NB II-es és Ligakupa-mérkőzéseken játszott, ám egy sérülés miatt több hónapra kidőlt a sorból. Azóta teljesen felépült, a Székesfehérváron végzett vizsgálatok szerint rendkívül jó fizikai állapotban van.

Szintén kölcsönadtuk Szűcs Lászlót, aki a másodosztályú Kaposvölgye együttesében folytatja. A fiatal labdarúgó az előző szezont az Integral-DAC csapatánál töltötte.

</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 8)

*Hollandia: háromgólos vereséget szenvedett az Ajax*

Súlyos, háromgólos vereséget szenvedett az Ajax a holland élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokság 22. fordulójában a Vitesse otthonában. A másik vasárnap kora délutáni meccsen az ADO Den Haag 3–1-re kapott ki az Utrechttől.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

pisti72 írta:


> *Hollandia: háromgólos vereséget szenvedett az Ajax*
> 
> Súlyos, háromgólos vereséget szenvedett az Ajax a holland élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokság 22. fordulójában a Vitesse otthonában. A másik vasárnap kora délutáni meccsen az ADO Den Haag 3–1-re kapott ki az Utrechttől.


4-1. kikapni már szégyen.Ez a baribaszó társaság meg van Basten nem érdemlik meg a fizetést.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 8)

Baribaszó 
Ez jó!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Mikor van/volt az ajax fexenoord?


 Jövő héten.Remélem nem kap ki az Ajax.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 8)

Gyenge a feyenoord, mint a harmat, de egy rangadóra felszívják magukat.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#8c8c8c border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=td1><NOBR>2009-02-15</NOBR></TD><TD class=td1><NOBR>12:30</NOBR></TD><TD class=td1>fotbal</TD><TD class=td1>Fotbal, Ajax–Feyenoord, Eredivisie, 23.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Gyenge a feyenoord, mint a harmat, de egy rangadóra felszívják magukat.


 
Majd leeresztenek.Idén még nem nyert az AjaxMost fog....


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 8)

Megnézem, ha má adják


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

Deák,,Bill,,Gyula


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)

A mai edzést pedig meg kellett szakítani, mert 20-30 dühödt szurkoló futott be a pályára. Van Basten és Emanuelson 10 percig beszélgettek velük, amíg rávették őket távozásra. Van Basten később arról beszélt, hogy megérti azokat, akiknek élete az Ajax, és most nagyon el vannak keseredve. Megint kihangsúlyozta, hogy fiatal a csapat, és ezért megértést kért szurkolóinktól. 

ajaxhirek.nl


----------



## Pisti61 (2009 Február 8)

*Pénz Pénz*

Elszomorító de így van ahol a mi világban van a pénz ott a sport ott az eredmények. Sajna de ez van a pénz megolte a sportot ez van.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*AJAX - Heracles 2-2 *
*Eredivisie, 03-02-2009*


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*AJAX - psv 4-1 
**Eredivisie, 16-11-2008*


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*Siratják az újvárosi focit.*

DUNAÚJVÁROS — Szombat este nagy veszteség érte a magyar futballt: az Újpest elleni 5-1-re elvesztett Liga kupamérkőzés után megszűnt a dunaújvárosi focicsapat. Az NB II Nyugati csoportjának 15. helyén álló együttes vezetői múlt hét elején a klub hivatalos honlapján üzentek a játékosoknak, hogy másnap már meg sem kell jelenniük edzésen.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=56733766" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




A 2000-ben bajnoki címet ünneplő gárda olyan mélyre süllyedt anyagilag, hogy már a pályabérleti díjat sem tudta kifizetni a városnak. Az Újpest ellen becsületből kiállt a csapat, ám a játékosok a meccs után nem a vereség miatt bánkódtak.

– Tíz évet töltöttem itt, szurkolója voltam a bajnokcsapatnak, hihetetlen, hogy ez történt – kesergett a védő Nagy Attila (23), aki több társával együtt a győri DAChoz igazol. – Bíztunk abban, hogy játszani tudunk még tavasszal, sajnos nem így történt.

A korábbi sikercsapat, a 2000-ben bajnoki aranyat szerző és a BL-selejtezőben induló, majd 2001-ben ezüstérmes Dunaferr tagjai is nehezen emésztik meg a történteket. Az akkori gárda legjobbja, Tököli Attila (32) szerint az utóbbi időben várható volt, hogy megszűnik a helyi foci.

– Öt szép évet töltöttem Újvárosban – mesélte a jelenleg Pakson szereplő csatár, aki Dunaferr-játékosként 2000-ben és 2002-ben is gólkirály lett. – Tudtuk, mi történik, láttuk, a vasmű szponzori támogatása nélkül szenved az együttes.

Tököli csapattársa, Éger László (31) azért is szomorú, mert Dunaújvárosban lett élvonalbeli focista.

– Már az is hihetetlen volt,hogy a remek gárda visszacsúszott a második vonalba – mondta a középhátvéd, aki a Dunaferr-rel és a DVSC-vel is bajnokságot nyert korábban.– Reméltem, hogy nem következik be a vég, sajnos csalódnom kellett. Hihetetlen, ami történt.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*Ajax: csalódott szurkolók szakították félbe a csapat edzését*

Csalódott szurkolók szakították félbe pénteken a holland bajnokságban harmadik helyen álló Ajax edzését.
A drukkerek a tréning kezdete után tíz perccel szaladtak be a pályára, így a csapat edzőjének, Marco van Bastennek az öltözőbe kellett küldenie játékosait.

A korábbi válogatott klasszis ugyanakkor megértő volt a berohanókkal szemben: „Ha egy Ajax-szintű klub nem győz, akkor ilyen dolgok történnek. Megértem, hogy a szurkolóink csalódottak.”

A holland első osztályban az Ajax csupán a harmadik helyen áll, tizenegy ponttal lemaradva az éllovas AZ Alkmaartól.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

Erős idegzetűeknek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Gwhe6m7Jo&feature=related


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

Huntelaar már menekülne Madridból.

A télen igazolt holland csatár nem érzi a bizalmat a Real Madridnál, a Bajnokok Ligájában sem játszhat, így bő két hónappal átigazolása után már mehetnékje van. A 20 millióért vett játékos eddig összesen három meccsen játszott, gólja nincs.
67 nappal azután, hogy a Real Madrid szerződtette, Klaas-Jan Huntelaarnak máris elege van a madridiakból. A 20 millió euróért igazolt holland csatár az AS információi szerint egy barátjának panaszkodott arról, mekkora hibát követett el.
Huntelaar állítása szerint nem tudott arról az UEFA-szabályról, aminek köszönhetően a Real Madrid nem nevezhette be a BL-be – hiába tett meg mindent érte. Ezen kívül a bajnokikon is kevés lehetőséget kap, így nem könnyű formába lendülnie, ráadásul edzője bizalmát sem érzi.
„Nem bírom már ezt tovább – idézi a lap Huntelaart. – Nem játszhatok a BL-ben, és a ligameccseken sem jutok szóhoz. Az edző sem bízik bennem. El akarok menni Madridból, nem tudom ezt tovább elviselni.”
A csatár eddig három meccsen játszott, és csak egyszer kezdett, a neki jutott 151 perc alatt még nem lőtt gólt. A hírek szerint Huntelaar utasította ügynökét, hogy tárgyaljon a Real Madriddal a jövőjéről.
Huntelaart nemcsak a madridiak akarták leigazolni, sorban álltak érte Európa legnagyobb klubjai, de a Real Madrid gyakorlatilag még az átigazolási szezon előtt elhappolta az exajaxost az érdeklődők elől.





http://sportgeza.hu/futball/2009/02/09/huntelaarnak_67_nap_utan_mehetnekje_van/


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*Szégyen kik hordják manapság a Fradi mezt*2008. július 6., vasárnap 10:08 | Frissítve: 2008. július 7.Novák Dezső tagja volt az egyetlen Eb-érmet nyert fociválogatottnak, emellett minden idők legsikeresebb olimpiai résztvevője. Hiába vezette BL-be a Fradit, rá egy évre elüldözték. Interjú, melyből kiderül, nem volt kire cserélni Vinczét, aki így isten lett
Mint négyévente mindig, idén is egy évben rendezik a labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot és az olimpiát. Novák Dezső a Ferencváros egykori labdarúgója majd edzője mindkettőn sikeres volt, hiszen tagja volt az eddigi egyetlen Eb-érmet nyert válogatottnak (1964) és jelenleg is minden idők legsikeresebb olimpiai résztvevője a labdarúgók között, két arany és egy bronzérmével.



Fotó: Nagy Attila


„Ez valószínűleg még így is marad egy darabig, mert hiába vannak túlkorosok, nem valószínű, hogy ugyanazokat hívják vissza 12 évig” – mondta a nemrégiben súlyos betegségen is átesett egykori jobbhátvéd.
Novák első olimpiájára még a Haladás játékosaként utazott, de mint mondta, már akkor kereste őt a Fradi, ahonnan szinte mindenkit ismert a korosztályos válogatottakból. „Ha a focisták aranyat nyertek, annak minden más sportág résztvevője is örült, mert ha nekünk van, az övék is szebben csillog” – mondta. Az akkori sikereket elsősorban annak tulajdonítja, hogy a csapat edzője Lakat Károly támadó szellemben játszatta őket, nem szerette ha bekkelnek.
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>adocean( 'adoceanindexhurieeoxjpjz', 0, 0 )</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>ado.slave('adoceanindexhurieeoxjpjz', {myMaster: 'MaLhK276rI4Ke1v1IDYK0wTGPLMtu3CE32zpqNRGcGL.p7' });</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(typeof adoceanindexhurieeoxjpjz=='function') {adoceanindexhurieeoxjpjz();}</SCRIPT>​„Karcsi bácsi ismert és megbízott bennem, ezért rúgtam a Fradiban és a válogatottban is én a tizenegyest” – mondta Novák, aki ennek is köszönheti, hogy Bene Ferenccel együtt ő lett az 1964-es Eb-n a magyar csapat gólkirálya.
Az Eb-bronz ellenére is csak kilencszer szerepelt a nagyválogatottban, ellenben ötvenszer ült a kispadon. „Nem vagyok csalódott, hiszen az akkori válogatottat az első ötben tartották számon Európában és nem volt egyszerű bekerülni. Emellett 28-szor szerepeltem a B-válogatottban és negyvenszer az olimpiai csapatban. Ezek pedig akkoriban még mást jelentettek, mint manapság, akkor nem kísérletezgettek annyit, mint most.”





Talán csak azt fájlalja, hogy világbajnokságon nem vehetett részt. „Az NDK elleni selejtezőn én is lőttem gólt, így nyertünk 3-2-re. 2-2-vel ők jutottak volna tovább, ennek ellenére a két nappal későbbi negyvennyolc fős keretben nem szerepeltem. Azonban ha kivisznek 66-ban, nem játszhattam volna a 68-as olimpián. Tehát amit itt elvett, ott visszaadott a sors”.
Jelenleg nem vállal semmilyen szerepet a labdarúgásban, hiszen amióta abbahagyta az edzősködést és felállt, eltelt több tíz év. Véleménye szerint egészen más már a futball és úgy véli 70 évesen ma már nem élethosszabbító egy kispad. "Viták, perek, botrányok vannak, pénztelenség van, a szakmáról szól a legkevésbé a mai edzősködés."
A Fraditól egyébként is szomorúan jött el, immár 12 éve. Hiába szerepelt egy évvel korábban első és eddig egyetlen magyar csapatként a Ferencváros a Bajnokok Ligájában, mivel a következő évben ezt nem sikerült megismételni, a szurkolók elüldözték őt.





„Ha az eredmény nem számít, ha kiírják, hogy takarodjak, folyamatosan szidtak, ha öt perc alatt nem rúgtunk gólt, már hülye Novák voltam” – mondta. „Nem szerettek, mert nem haverkodtam a szurkolókkal. Én úgy vélem, amit a szurkolónak tudni kell, azt az újságból megtudja, ami az öltözőben történik ahhoz semmi köze. Nem rá tartozik, és én sem tartozom nekik beszámolóval. Tettem én annyit a Fradiért, hogy nem engedem meg, hogy 100 vagy 500 ember mocskolódjon velem. Inkább felálltam, hiába kértek a vezetők a folytatásra”.
A volt Fradi edző egyébként úgy véli, egy edző nem attól lesz jó, ha ugrál és kiabál a kispad mellett. Azért van az eligazítás, hogy ott mindent elmondjon. Emellett nem titkolja, kell egy kis szerencse is a sikerhez.
„Ha nem csak ifi-játékosok ülnek mellettem a kispadon, már az első félidőben lecserélem Vincze Ottót Zürichben a Grasshoppers elleni BL-meccsen. De nem tudtam kit behozni helyette, így a pályán maradt és a második félidőben ragyogóan játszott és lőtt két felejthetetlen gólt. Ha akkor leveszem, ma mindenki arról beszélne mekkorát égett első BL-meccsén. Így viszont isten volt.”





Az azt követő Ajax elleni 5-1-es vereséget azonban úgy élte meg, mint egy pofonvágást, hiszen 75 percig jól tartotta magát a Fradi, de a meccs végére összeomlott. Mellesleg az egy évvel későbbi leváltását sem élte meg tragédiaként, de abban biztos, ha abban az évben hagyják dolgozni, megint bajnok lett volna.
Nem ért azzal egyet, hogy egy edzőt nem kell szeretni a játékosainak, csak tisztában kell vele lenni mindenkinek, hogy amit mond, azt azért teszi, hogy jó legyen. Neki is voltak kedvencei, de nem mindig azok, akikre a közönség gondolt. „A jó játékos hangulatember, ha jó kedve van, akkor mindent megcsinál. Egy közepes szintű játékos azonban mindig hozza azt a szintet, amit elvárnak tőle”.





„Nem azt mondom, hogy miattam, de nagyjából az én eltávolításom után kezdődött el az a folyamat a Fradinál, amely mostanság csúcsosodott ki. Kezdve a Varga Zoltán és Telek közti afférral, egészen a másodosztályban betöltött középszerűségig”.
„Ezt a mélységet, ahol most van a csapat, nem lehet megmagyarázni. Szégyen, hogy a mostani csapatból ezek a játékosok felmerik venni a Fradi mezt. Honnan éreznék mit jelent ez? Nem tudják mit jelent a Ferencváros. Annak idején csak a pályára belépni olyan érzés volt, hogy az megtiszteltetésnek számított, ma meg már bárki szereléshez juthat.”





„Nálunk ugyanaz van, mint külföldön, de kicsiben. Van egy csomó olyan külföldi, akivel már felesleges kísérletezgetni, helyette egy 19 éves fiatallal, sokkal jobban megérné” – véli az edző, aki számára érthetetlen, hogy a Fradinak mindig híres volt az utánpótlásbázisa, tavaly mégis volt 3-4 olyan korosztályos válogatott ahol egyetlen zöld-fehér játékos sem volt.
Jelenleg is lejár a Fradi-öregfiúkkal vasárnaponként focizni és szinte minden meccset megnéz a tévében. Mindössze ennyi, valamint az unokája meccseinek látogatása a jelenlegi viszonya a labdarúgással.

http://sportgeza.hu/futball/2008/eb/szegyen_kik_hordjak_manapsag_a_fradi_mezt/

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>adocean( 'adoceanindexhuojlkbvdueu', 0, 0 )</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>ado.slave('adoceanindexhuojlkbvdueu', {myMaster: 'MaLhK276rI4Ke1v1IDYK0wTGPLMtu3CE32zpqNRGcGL.p7' });</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(typeof adoceanindexhuojlkbvdueu=='function') {adoceanindexhuojlkbvdueu();}</SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript id=script_sahmksmphw src="http://"></SCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

Békéscsabai szurkolók üzenete a kieső helyen alló csapatuknak...


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)

*Bayern: Van Bommel a PSV-ben folytathatja pályafutását*

Sajtóinformációk szerint Mark van Bommel, a Bayern München holland középpályása hazájában, a PSV-nél folytathatja pályafutását.

Van Bommel, akinek szerződése a szezon végén lejár, nem elégedett azzal, hogy a bajor vezetők csak egy évvel újítanák meg kontraktusát. Most új lehetőség áll a holland középpályás előtt, hazatérhet a PSV együttesébe.

Franz Beckenbauer, a Bayern München elnöke ugyanakkor Van Bommel maradása mellett kampányol, és úgy véli, megérné két évvel meghosszabbítani a szerződést, maradásra bírva a csapatkapitányt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 9)

Elfogyott a türelem a Chelsea-nél. A londoni klub vezetői hétfőn azonnali hatállyal menesztették az együttes menedzserét, Luiz Felipe Scolarit. A hírről a „kékek” hivatalos honlapja számolt be.

„Sajnálatosan a csapat eredményei és teljesítménye a várakozások alatt maradt az idény kulcsfontosságú szakaszában – olvasható a közleményben. – Ahhoz, hogy versenyben maradhassunk a trófeákért, az egyetlen lehetőségünk a váltás volt.”

„Már megkezdtük Scolari utódjának keresését, és a lehető leghamarabb szeretnénk megtalálni az új menedzsert.”

A brazil szakember helyét ideiglenesen eddigi segítője, Ray Wilkins veszi át, aki az új tréner megtalálásáig vezeti a csapatot.

A Chelsea jelenleg a Premier League negyedik helyén áll, hét ponttal lemaradva a listavezető Manchester United mögött (a „vörös ördögök” egy mérkőzéssel kevesebbet játszottak). A londoni klub az elmúlt hétvégén gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a Hull Cityvel, míg egy fordulóval korábban kikapott a Liverpooltól.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 9)

Van Bommel baloldali középpályás?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 9)

*elek, február 9., 19.39* Rudolf nélkül is viharosan támadott a Loki.



​ <További képek>​ 

Herczeg András két különböző sorral állította fel csapatát a besztercebányaiak elleni edzőmeccsen, amelynek megrendezése sokáig kérdéses volt a Törökországban tomboló szélvihar miatt.
A Debrecen első félidei csapata hamar vezetést szerzett (Rezes volt eredményes a 9. percben), és hiába egyenlítettek a szlovákok, Oláh találatának köszönhetően előnyben volt, amikor átadta a stafétabotot a szünet után pályára lépőknek.
A Loki másik sora kapott gól nélkül lehozta a második 45 percet, és mivel Kerekes bevette Durco kapuját, 3-1-es magyar sikerrel ért véget a mérkőzés, úgy, hogy a hajdúságiak egyik legveszélyesebb támadója, Rudolf Gergely már elutazott a válogatott izraeli fellépése miatt.
Az egyetlen izgalmat igazából az okozta, hogy elromlott a Loki öltözőajtajának a zárja, így a szertárosnak kellett őrködnie a folyosón...

DVSC (első félidő): Poleksic - Bernáth, Mészáros, Cosic, Leandro - Demjén, Kiss, Czvitkovics, Rezes - Bogdanovic, Oláh
DVSC (második félidő): Verpecz - Bernáth, Komlósi, Bíró, Fodor - Nagy R., Katona, Huszák, Vinicius - Dudu (Szakály, 68.), Kerekes
G.: Rezes (9.), Oláh (40.), Kerekes (61.)


----------



## afca (2009 Február 11)

*Hiddink vezeti a Chelsea-t: a holland a szezon végéig irányítja a londoniakat*

Hivatalos: a jövő héten átveszi a Chelsea labdarúgócsapatának irányítását Guus Hiddink, az orosz válogatott szövetségi kapitánya. A holland szakember a hét végén a helyszínen tekinti meg leendő csapata Watford elleni FA-kupa-mérkőzését. A szakember szezon végéig szóló kinevezését a Chelsea hivatalos honlapja is megerősítette.





A holland Radio 538-nak és a Reuters hírügynökségnek is azt nyilatkozta Guus Hiddink, az orosz labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, hogy a szezon végéig átveszi a Chelsea irányítását. A hírt a londoni egyesület hivatalos honlapja is megerősítette. A szakember a 2008–2009-es szezon végéig irányítja a nagycsapatot.

A szakember a hét végi, Watford elleni FA-kupa-mérkőzésen is jelen lesz, de csak nézőként, és a jövő héten veszi át a „kékek” szakmai irányítását.

Hiddink a Radio 538-ban igennel válaszolt a műsorvezető Edwin Evers kérdésére, mely szerint átveszi-e a Chelsea-t.

„Igen, ideiglenesen én leszek a menedzser” – mondta a törökországi Belekben tartózkodó tréner, akinek kedden az Orosz Labdarúgó-szövetség engedélyezte, hogy tárgyaljon a Chelsea-vel. Hiddink elmondta: még nem írt alá szerződést a londoniakkal, de mivel közeli barátok Roman Abramoviccsal, erre nincs is szüksége. A szakember még a héten beszél elődjével, Luiz Felipe Scolarival, és nem akar saját segítőket a Chelsea-hez vinni.

„Hiddinknek kell döntenie, és ha a párhuzamos szerepvállalás mellett határoz, mindent el kell követnünk azért, hogy ez ne befolyásolja negatívan az orosz válogatott felkészülését. Maga a szakember még nem beszélt arról, hogy a gyakorlatban hogyan valósul meg a kettős munkavégzés, de addig nem is foglalkozunk a részletekkel, mert túl korai lenne, amíg el nem dől: Hiddink tényleg vállalja-e az edzői tevékenységet Abramovics csapatánál vagy sem” – jelentette ki Vitalij Mutko, az orosz szövetség elnöke az ITAR-TASZSZ hírügynökségnek.

A holland szakembernek van már tapasztalata a duplázásban, hiszen néhány éve az ausztrál válogatottat és a holland PSV-t párhuzamosan irányította.

A 62 éves Hiddink a hétfőn menesztett brazil Luiz Felipe Scolarit váltja az orosz milliárdos Roman Abramovics tulajdonában lévő londoni klub kispadján. Egyik legnagyobb sikerét 2002-ben érte el a dél-koreai válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként, amellyel világbajnoki negyedik lett, az orosz válogatottal pedig a 2008-as Európa-bajnokságon harcolt ki bronzérmet.

Angol lapértesülés szerint a Chelsea két és fél millió fontos (azaz 823 millió forintos) ajánlattal csábította a szakembert. NSO/MTI


----------



## afca (2009 Február 11)

*LIGAKUPA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*10. FORDULÓ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*A-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Nyíregyháza–Vasas 4–0* (Jacob 17., Apostu 26., 27., 39.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*C-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Dunaújváros–Pécsi MFC 2–8* (Ebi 50., Czár 71., ill. Horváth Zs. 23., 76., Berdó 25., 36., Törtei 42., Wittrédi 47., Nagy J. 77, Fónai 82.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*AZ A-CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Vasas </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>34–17 </TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. DVTK </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>18–8 </TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Bőcs KSC </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>14–22 </TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Nyíregyháza Spartacus </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>19–18 </TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. DVSC-TEVA </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>17–18 </TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Vác-Újbuda </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>– </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>12–31 </TD><TD>9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*A C-CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. PMFC </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>24–14 </TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Újpest </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>22–13 </TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Gabona Transz-Kaposvár </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>24–19 </TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. ZTE FC </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>13–12 </TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Paksi FC </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>16–12 </TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Dunaújvárosi FC Prelasti </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>– </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>11–40 </TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

*Az AD 16 európai országban végzett köz-véleménykutatásra hivatkozva **táblázat**ot közöl a különböző csapatok szurkolóinak számáról. 44 millióval a Barcelona vezet. Az Ajax a tizenkilencedik, 6,5 millió szurkolóval. A Feyenoord 52. 1,6 millióval , míg a PSV 61. 1,3 millióval.*
*http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#kezdet*


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

Lenácizták Tőzsért.

GENK — Nácizmussal vádolta meg egy belga író Tőzsér Dánielt (23). Herman Brusselmans egy számmisztikai magyarázatot ásott elő, és az alapján állítja, hogy a Racing Genk válogatott labdarúgójának 88-as mezszáma neonáci érzelmeket vált ki az emberekből.
A cikke szerint a 8-as szám a német ábécé nyolcadik betűjét, azaz a H-t jelenti, a két szám együttesen pedig a náci üdvözléssel, azaz a „Heil Hitlerrel” köthető össze. 

Brusselmans aligha vette a fáradságot, hogy utánanézzen Tőzsér pályafutásának. A labdarúgó ugyanis többször nyilatkozta már, hogy számmisztikával foglalkozó édesanyja választotta neki ezt a számot még akkor, amikor 2004-ben a Ferencváros játékosa lett. – Amikor az FTC-be igazoltam, édesanyám kiszámolta, hogy a 88-as szám hozhat nekem szerencsét. 2006 nyarán Athénba szerződtem, s akkor szintén kikértem a véleményét. Anyu azt mondta, továbbra is maradjak a 88-nál. Ez a szám azóta is szerencsét hozott nekem – mesélte Tőzsér. 





Tőzsér a számmisztika miatt viseli a 88-as mezt




– A számomnak semmi köze Hitlerhez, elítélem a rasszizmust. A csapatból például az izraeli Elianiv Barda az egyik legjobb barátom. 

Elképzelhető, hogy mégis új mezszámot kell választania. 

– Mindeddig semmit nem tudtunk a szám szimbolikus jelentéséről, soha nem hallottunk arról, hogy a 88-asnak ilyen értelmezése is lehet – mondta Tőzsér mezszámáról Jos Vaessen (64), a Racing Genk elnöke a Nieuwsblad című belga lapnak. – Mindenesetre megkértem a klub jogászát, nézzen utána, mit lehet, vagy kell-e valamit tennünk, mert semmiképp nem szeretnénk irritálni a közvéleményt. Ha úgy döntenek, új számot választunk Tőzsérnek. 

A lap felhívta a Genk vezetőjének figyelmét, nehogy a 18-ast válasszák, mert az 1-es a német ábécé A betűje, a 8-as pedig ugyebár a H, és az A. H. monogram Adolf Hitlert is jelenthet. Csak mi tesszük hozzá: a gárdában a 18-as mezt Tőzsér barátja, az izraeli Barda (27) viseli.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

*A FIFA közzétette februári világranglistáját*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február 11 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A rangsor első részében nem történt változás, továbbra is az Európa-bajnok spanyol válogatott áll az élen, a második Németország, a harmadik pedig Hollandia. 


 A spanyol válogatott
net.


A magyar nemzeti tizenegy januári besorolásához képest négyet lépett előre, és a 43. helyen áll -- ennél jobb pozíciót (42.) utoljára 1993 augusztusában foglalt el, ugyanilyet pedig közel 10 esztendeje, 1999 szeptemberében! Szlovákia egy hellyel előzi meg Magyarországot. 
A februári FIFA-világranglista: 
1. Spanyolország 
2. Németország 
3. Hollandia 
4. Olaszország 
5. Brazília 
6. Argentína 
7. Horvátország 
8. Anglia 
9. Oroszország 
10. Törökország 
11. Franciaország 
12—13. Portugália és Csehország (holtversenyben) 
14. Ukrajna 
15. Paraguay 
16. Kamerun 
17. Románia 
18. Izrael 
19. Görögország 
20. USA 
…25. Svédország 
…28. Lengyelország 
…34. Dánia 
…42. SZLOVÁKIA 
…43. MAGYARORSZÁG 
…49. Észak-Írország 
…52. Szlovénia 
…79. Albánia 
…154. Málta 
…201. San Marino


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

*Szlovákia leszerepelt a ciprusi négyestornán*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február
Ukrajna válogatottja nyerte a hagyományos ciprusi felkészülési négyes tornát, miután a döntőben Szergej Nazarenko góljával legyőzte Szerbiát. A harmadik helyen a Szlovákiát 3:2-re legyőző házigazdák végeztek. 


 SITA
Hamšík ezúttal nem talált a hálóba


A Weiss-legénység ezévi második találkozóját is elbukta. Szlovákiai együttese 0:3-as állás után a párharc hajrájában szépített. Előbb Jež a 89., majd egy perc elteltével Jednríšek talált a vendéglátók kapujába. Egyenlítésre már nem maradt elég idő. Ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a torna mindkét összecsapásán alulmaradt a szlovák válogatott. Eredmények Tornadöntő: Szerbia–Ukrajna 0:1 (0:1), g.: Nazarenko ( 35.). Mérkőzés a 3. helyért: Ciprus–Szlovákia 3:2 (1:0), g.: Marangosz (32. – tizenegyesből), Nikolau (74.), Okkasz (83.), ill. Jež 89., Jendríšek 90.).Szlovákia: Mucha–Krajčík, Dobrotka (60. Škrtel), P. Petráš (46. Čech), M. Petráš–Jež, Kucka (60. Stoch), Hamšík, Švento (46. Vittek) –Jendrišek, Štyvar (68. Pekarík).


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

*Nemzetközi felkészülési mérkőzés*

<TABLE class=header style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%" target="_blank" d0006CB93c1c98ebd3a9a.jpg? 93 0B db static.nemzetisport.hu http:><TBODY><TR><TD class=team>*Izrael*








</TD><TD class=state>
<TABLE class=result cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=77>







</TD><TD>







</TD><TD width=77>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD><TD class=team>*Magyarország*








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Csapatok*

*Izrael*1 Avat
14 Ziv
13 Kejnan
3 Ben Haim
6 Ben Dajan
15 Benajun
4 Alberman
16 Ohajon
20 Tuama
12 Golan
9 Kolautti

*Szövetségi kapitány:* Dror Kastan

*Magyarország*1 Fülöp
5 Szélesi
4 Juhász
3 Vanczák
2 Bodor
6 Vadócz
8 Gera
10 Hajnal
11 Huszti
7 Dzsudzsák
9 Torghelle

*Szövetségi kapitány:* Erwin Koeman

*Jegyzőkönyv*

*Gólszerző(k):* Benajun (76.) 
*Csere:* Avat h. Nir Davidovics (a szünetben), Zsiv h. Sahar (a szünetben), Koluatti h. Saban (a szünetben), Tuama h. Buzaglo (62.), Benajun h. Kijal (90.), ill. Vadócz h. Tóth B. (65.), Dzsudzsák h. Rudolf (70.), Juhász h. Tímár (75), Bodor h. Szalai (84.), Szélesi h. Halmosi (84.) 
*Sárga lap: *Ben Haim (7.), ill. Juhász (48.) 
*Kiállítva:*


----------



## Lejooo (2009 Február 12)

Olvastam a meccsről elég gyengén játszottunk, de azért az 1 pontot hazahozhattuk volna...


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

*Hollandia: Szolga Máté hivatalosan is megegyezett a Twentével*

Korábban már beszámoltunk róla, hogy a 15 esztendős Szolga Mátét szeretné igazolni a holland élvonalbeli Twente. Ottani internetes források szerint megszületett a megállapodás.
A támadónak Rugovics Vendel volt a nevelőedzője a Veszprémi UFC-nél, majd a szombathelyi Illés-akadémiára került, ahol felfigyeltek rá a holland klub szakemberei, onnan került most Hollandiába, a Twentéhez. A megállapodásról részleteket egyelőre nem hoztak nyilvánosságra. SZOLGA MÁTÉ 

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 380px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD style="WIDTH: 190px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Név:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">SZOLGA MÁTÉ</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD style="WIDTH: 190px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Születés hely, idő:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px">Zirc, 1993-08-15</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Nevelő egyesület:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Veszprém FC USE</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Nevelő edző:* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Rugovics Vendel, Orbán Tamás</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Korábbi egyesülete:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Veszprémi USE</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Testsúly:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">64 kg</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Magasság:* </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">178 cm</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Poszt:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">csatár</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Célok:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">A fociban elérhető legmagasabb csúcsra jutás.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Hobbi:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">asztalitenisz</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Kedvenc együttes:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Dj.Fiesto...</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Kedvenc film:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Gool</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Kedvenc csapat:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Manchester United</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Kedvenc játékos:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Cristiano Ronaldo</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px" bgColor=#d1dba1>*Kedvenc étel:*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 190px; HEIGHT: 20px">Rántotthús burgonyapürével ,uborkasalátával.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

Mi az Ajax titka?

Hogyan tudják felvenni a versenyt a náluk gazdagabbakkal, erősebbekkel is? Miért vonzanak annyi szurkolót világszerte? Többek között ezekre a kérdésekre is kerestük a választ.
Az utánpótlás központ 

„A jövő sportkomplexuma”10 éve 1995-ben készült el az 52.000 férőhelyes csodálatos futballszentély, az ArenA, ahol a világhírű elit klub a hazai mérkőzéseit játssza. Ezzel egy időben adták át a stadion mellett felépített edzőközpontot is. Az első csapat külön gyakorol (füves, műfüves pálya). Az utánpótlás centrumba a legfiatalabbaktól (7 évesek) a tartalék csapatig minden korosztály együtt edz. 

Találóan a „jövő sportkomplexuma” névvel illetik ezt a gyönyörű minden igényt kielégítő edzőközpontot, hiszen a klub ars poeticája szerint minél több tehetségből minél több klasszis játékost kell képezni és beépíteni a felnőtt csapatba.

A létesítmény 5 füves és 2 műfüves pályából áll. Itt található az egyik oldalon fedett lelátóval ellátott csodálatos füves futballpálya, ahol az utánpótláscsapatok és a tartalék csapat is játssza a hazai mérkőzéseit. Az edzéseket egész évben a szabadban (mérkőzéskörülmények) végzik füvön, vagy műfüvön, bár rendelkezésre áll egy fedett fűtött csarnok (15x35mm-es műfű), de csak a legszélsőségesebb időjárási viszonyok között mennek be a terembe.

A minden igényt kielégítő klubházban az öltözőkön és kiszolgáló helyiségeken kívül orvosi szoba, klubhelyiség, étterem található, ahol a vendégeket is fogadják. Itt kapnak ebédet a korosztályos csapatok játékosai, akiket a klub saját buszaival szállítanak saját iskolájukból a tanítás befejezése után. A tanulást követően edzenek a srácok, majd ugyancsak ezekkel a buszokkal szállítják otthonukba az ifjú focistákat. Ez alól kivétel a legfiatalabb korosztály, ahol is a szülők terhe az edzésre és a hazaszállítás.

A klubnak 50 főállású alkalmazottja van (edzők, játékos-megfigyelők, orvosok, pályagondnok stb.) 14 csapatot működtetnek, mindegyiket külön edzővel. Ebből 10 volt Ajaxos futballista (pl: Sonny Silooy, Arnold Muhren, Bryan Roy, Simon Tahamata). Ezeknek az élő legendáknak a mindennapos jelenléte már önmagában hihetetlen motivációt ad az ifjú tehetségeknek, és biztosítja a folyamatosságot az Ajaxos gondolkodás átültetését a klubhoz érkező gyereknél. 

17-19 évesek heti 6x edzenek, ezen kívül játszák a bajnoki mérkőzéseiket. A klubban külön egy ember foglalkozik az utánpótlás csapatokban futballozó gyerek tanulmányi előmenetelével. 60 iskolával van kapcsolatuk (általános és középiskola) ahol a 13-19 évesek tanulnak. Nincsenek egy intézménybe kiválogatva a fiúk, hanem tanulás után – általában 13.30-tól -14.30-ig – a már említett buszokkal, az ún. „Ajax Taxival” közlekednek, iskolájuk és az edzésközpont között. Az utazásért, a szerelésért, a mérkőzésekre való utaztatásért a gyerekeknek nem kell fizetniük. Tagdíjat senki nem fizet. Egyetlen költségtényező a legfiatalabbak családját terheli, mert a 7-9 éveseket a szüleik saját maguk hozzák-viszik az edzésekre. A délutáni beérkezést követően 14.30-ig ebédelnek, majd tanulnak a gyerekek. Az edzők igyekeznek elérni a rájuk bízott játékosoknál, hogy a 15.00-tól kezdődő és 17.30-ig, maximum 19.00-ig tartó edzéseket követően már ne kelljen tanulniuk. Otthonaikba érve kipihenhessék magukat, és a fennmaradó kevés szabadidejüket a számukra legmegfelelőbb módon generálódással tölthessék családjuk körében. Ajaxos alapelv; mindent alárendelni azért, hogy a gyerekek a másnapi iskolai tanulmányaikat és az azt követő délutáni edzésprogramot fitten végezhessék, és összességében egyenletesen fejlődhessenek.
Azoknak a játékosoknak, akik Amsterdamtól 60 km-nél messzebb laknak, illetve külföldről kerültek a klubhoz, 19 éves korig, 15 nevelő családnál biztosítanak lakást és ellátást. A holland gyerekek a hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzést követően hazamehetnek családjukhoz, értelemszerűen a külföldiek csak egy évben 2-3 alkalommal. 
A klub alapelve, hogy a játékosoknak a tanulásra ugyanolyan hangsúlyt kell fektetni, mint a labdarúgásra (pl.: aki tanulmányi előmenetelében megtorpan, rossz jegyeket kap, mindaddig, míg ki nem javítja azokat, az edzéseket sem látogathatja. A szülőkkel korrekt kapcsolatot ápolnak. A 12 éves korosztályú csapatokig évente 4x, a fölött 2x tartanak konzultációkat, szülői értekezleteket.

A játékosok kiválasztása - képzése

A bevezetőben már feltett kérdésre „Mi az Ajax titka?” az alábbiak sorolhatók fel:

Tovább elemezve a „titkot” elsődlegesen a tehetséges gyerekek megfigyelését, a kiválasztást kell megemlíteni. Céljuk, hogy minél korábban, tehát 7 évesen kerüljenek a klubhoz a gyerekek és lehetőleg 18 éves korukig itt tanulják a futballt. 

Ehhez 5 főállású és 30 társadalmi munkában dolgozó játékos-megfigyelőt alkalmaznak, akik elsősorban Amsterdam és környékéről, de egész Hollandiából, sőt külföldről is ajánlják a tehetségeket. Európa több országából, valamint Afrikából is válogatnak tehetséges ifjúkat. Egy kis magyar vonatkozásként büszkén említhető meg, hogy 1973-74-es idényben Varga Zoltán, 1989-90-ben Fischer Pál játszott a klubban. Utóbbi holland bajnoknak mondhatja magát. 

A kiválasztás elsődleges szempontja a tehetséges, kreatív, motivált futballozni akaró gyerekek megtalálása. Évente 1-2 alkalommal tartanak ún. „nyílt napot”, amikor is a 7-10 éves korosztályokban bárki jelentkezhet és „megmutathatja” futballtudását. Több éves tapasztalat, hogy ez kevésbé hatásos, de a klub image szempontjából fontosnak tartják és néha azért így is rálelnek egy gyöngyszemre (általában a nyílt napon megjelenő mintegy 1000 gyermekből egyet- kettőt tartanak meg…).

A kiválasztás szempontjai:
- a tehetségek minél előbbi klubhoz kötése, 
- 80%-ban a veleszületett játékintelligencia, 
- a technika, az alapképzettség,
- az eltökéltség, a motiváció arra, hogy labdarúgóvá váljon,
- 7-8 évesen az egyéni képzés elkezdése, folyamatos tökéletesítése,
- az Ajax játékrendszer elsajátítása,
- minél több saját nevelésű játékos beépítése a felnőtt csapatba (az idei 2005/2006-os bajnokságban szereplő első csapat keretében 8 saját nevelésű játékos található).
- már kiskorban is posztra választanak ki és csak a legvégső esetben változtatnak ezen!

Az Ajax képzés alapelvei:

- egyéni képzés, a képzettség legmagasabb fokra emelése, 
- az Ajax 1:4:3:3 rendszer elsajátítása a legkisebbektől a felnőtt csapatig folyamatosan,
- a szélsőjáték hangsúlyozása,
- „pressing” tudatos alkalmazása, állandó „nyomás alatt” tartani az ellenfelet, 
- a kapusjáték kiterjesztése, a kapus bevonása a csapat védekező mezőnymunkájába,
- a csapatrészek együttmozgása, a játékosok egymást segítő munkája adott játékhelyzetekben,
- a pálya optimális kitöltése.
Minden csapatnak van egy felelőse a vezetőedző, aki egy évig irányít egy korosztályt. Az edzéseken mindig két edző van jelen. A közös tréningeken kívül tartanak egyéni foglalkozásokat is. A speciális edzéseken gyakorolják a taktikai elemeket, a csapatrészek együtt mozgását támadásban-védekezésben. Külön végzik a futó,- és erőfejlesztést. Külön kapusedző foglalkozik a kapusokkal (7-12 évesek heti 1 óra, a nagyobbaknak heti 1,5 óra). 

Az utánpótlás költségvetése

Az AFC Ajax évente mintegy 60-80 millió Euróból gazdálkodik. Ebből mintegy 2-2,5 millió jut az utánpótlásra. Ebből az összegből a klub a játékosok felszerelésétől az utazáson át a csapatok működtetéséig mindent ki tud fizetni. A tisztességesen megfizetett edzőknek így csak a szakmával, az Ajax név presztízs növelésével kell foglalkozniuk.




Összegzés

Az elmúlt évtizedekben az Ajax Hollandia kiemelkedő utánpótlás-nevelő klubjává vált. Az Ajaxos képzési szisztéma hosszú idő óta szinte változatlan. 20 éve ugyanazokat a célokat akarják megvalósítani, pillanatnyi érdekek miatt sem változtatnak az alapkoncepción. Olyannyira igaz ez, hogy az elmúlt években kiválasztott klasszis játékosok (a klubra jellemző, hogy neveli, és sok pénzért eladja a klasszisokat) hiánya miatt manapság „döcög” az Ajax szekere, mégsem merült fel, hogy képzési elvekben változtassanak.



Az „Amszterdamiak titka” az alábbiakban összegezhetőek:

1. a labdarúgó klub stabil gazdasági alapokon nyugszik,
2. a rendkívül magas szintű utánpótlás-nevelés,
3. a speciális Ajax - játékrendszer vagyis a „totális futball”-nak nevezett játékstílus,
4. a játékosok taktikai felkészültsége,
5. az újra és újra feltűnő nagy játékos egyéniségek,
6. a sok gól, megalkuvás nélküli támadójáték előtérbe helyezése,
7. a piros-fehéreknél még az eredményességnél is fontosabb, hogy látványos, szórakoztató, közönségvonzó focit játsszanak. 


Ezek a jellegzetességek egyenként más csapatokra is jellemzőek, de így, együtt nagyon kevés futballklubra mondható el! Az Ajax valószínűleg attól egyedi és megismételhetetlen a labdarúgás történetében, hogy a fenti tulajdonságok mintegy eszenciaként állandóan meghatározóak ennél az egyesületnél, függetlenül attól, hogy ki az elnök, ki az edző vagy éppen kik játszanak a csapatban. Az Ajax ugyanis nem róluk szól, nem őértük van! 

Ahogy Michael van Praag elnök találóan mondta egy televíziós interjújában: „Az Ajax nem az én klubom, az Ajax a közönség klubja!” Talán ez a filozófia az, ami miatt a csapat mindig is egyike lesz a világ legnépszerűbb egyesületeinek. Mert a legfontosabb mindig a szurkoló, hiszen ők töltik meg a lelátókat hétről-hétre!
Dicsőséglista

A klub 100 éves története során 55 trófeát nyert meg: 29-szeres holland bajnok, 16-szoros Holland Kupa-győztes, 4-szeres holland Szuper Kupa-győztes. 4-szeres BEK (BL), 1-szeres KEK, 1-szeres UEFA Kupa-, 3-szoros európai Szuper Kupa- és 2-szeres Interkontinentális (Világ) Kupa-győztes. A Juventus mellett az Ajax az egyetlen csapat, amely mind az 5 nagy nemzetközi kupadöntőben győzött legalább egyszer, továbbá a Juventus, a Barcelona és a Bayern München mellett csak ők nyerték meg a 3 európai trófea mindegyikét. Európában a megszerzett nemzetközi trófeák (BEK, KEK, UEFA Kupa, Szuper Kupa, Világ Kupa) számát tekintve a Milan és a Real Madrid után a 3., az Európa Kupák (BEK, KEK, UEFA Kupa) számát tekintve a Real Madrid, Barcelona és a Milan után a 4. (a Juventussal és a Liverpoollal holtversenyben), a BEK (BL) győzelmek számát tekintve a Real Madrid és a Milan után a3. helyen állnak (a Liverpoollal holtversenyben). A France Football 6-szor választotta őket az „Év csapatá”-nak (1969, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1987, 1995).

A klub játékosai közül Johan Cruyff és Marco van Basten egyaránt 3-3 alkalommal nyerték el az „Aranylabdát”, igaz ebből Cruyff csak az 1970/71-es és 1973 tavaszi idényben játszott az Ajax színeiben. Ruud Geels kétszeres „Ezüst-” és egyszeres „Bronzcipős”, Van Basten egy „Arany”- és egy „Bronz”- Wim Kieft egy „Aranycipő”-vel dicsekedhet. Sonny Silooy és Danny Blind pedig azok közé a játékosok közé tartozik, akik pályafutásuk során mind az 5 nagy nemzetközi kupát elnyerték. 

Számtalan csúcsot tartanak: 1986 és 1996-os között 20 BEK (BL) mérkőzésen maradtak veretlenek. 1994 és 1996 között – a Világ Kupa és az európai Szuper Kupa-döntőket is beleszámolva – összesen 22 nemzetközi mérkőzést vívtak vereség nélkül. Az 1994/95-ös és az 1995/96-os bajnoki idényben, zsinórban 52-szer nem kaptak ki bajnoki mérkőzésen. Mindmáig Patrick Kluivert a legfiatalabb játékos, aki gólt lőtt BEK-döntőben.

A klub története során olyan játékosokat tudhatott alkalmazottai között, a már említett Cruyffon és Van Bastenen kívül, mint a holland Piet Schrijvers, Stanley Menzo, Edwin van der Sar, Wim Suurbier, Barry Hulshoff, Ruud Krol, Ronald Koeman, Frank Rijkaard, Danny Blind, Sonny Silooy, Wim Jonk, Frank de Boer, Wim Andriesen, Gerrie és Arnold Muhren, Johan Neeskens, Arie Haan, Wim Jansen, Dick Schoenaker, Jan Wouters, Gerald Vanenburg, Aron Winter, Richard és Rob Witschge, Ronald de Boer, Edgar Davids, Clarence Seedorf, Bennie Muller, Johnny Rep, Piet Keizer, Simon Tahamata, Wim Kieft, John van’t Schip, John Bosman, Dennis Bergkamp, Bryan Roy, Marc Overmars, Patrick Kluivert, a német Horst Blankenburg, a svéd Peter Larsson és Stefan Petteersson, a dán Frank Arnesene, Soren Lerby, Jesper Olsen, Jan Molby, Michael Laudrup és Brian Laudrup, Jesper Gronkkjar, a finn Jari Litmanen, a nigériai Finidi George, Nwankwo Kanu, Tijjani Babngida és a brazil Marcio Santos.

A klub edzői között olyan nagyhírű mestereket találhatunk, mint Rinus Michels (az 1974-es VB-ezüstérmes és az 1988-as Európa-bajnok holland válogatott szövetségi kapitány), a magyar nemzetiségű, román állampolgár Kovács István (korábban román, később francia szövetségi kapitány), a világjáró szerb Tomislav Ivic, a játékosként is kiváló, a Barcelonával 1989-ben KEK-et, 1992-ben BEK-et nyerő Johan Cruyff, a későbbi holland szövetségi kapitány és Real Madrid-edző Leo Beenhakker és a Barcelonával is bajnokságot nyerő, volt szövetségi kapitány, Louis van Gaal. A ’90-es évek sikercsapatának erőnléti edzője pedig az egykori kosárlabda tréner: Jámbor László.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

Holland bajnoki győzelmek

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=364 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD width=48>*#*​</TD><TD width=234>*Equipo*​</TD><TD width=52>*Títulos*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD height=26>*



*​</TD><TD>*Ajax (Amsterdam)*​</TD><TD>*29*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*P.S.V. (Eindhoven)*​</TD><TD>*21*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*Feyenoord (Rotterdam)*​</TD><TD>*14*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*H.V.V. (Den Haag)*​</TD><TD>*8*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*Sparta (Rotterdam) *​</TD><TD>*6*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Go Ahead (Deventer)*​</TD><TD>*4*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*H.B.S. (Den Haag)*​</TD><TD>*3*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Willem II (Tilburg)*​</TD><TD>*3*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*A.D.O. (Den Haag)*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Heracles (Almelo)*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD>*#*​</TD><TD>*Equipo*​</TD><TD>*Títulos*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*



 *​</TD><TD>*R.A.P. (Amsterdam)*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*R.C.H. (Heemstede)*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*A.Z. '67 (Alkmaar)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Be Quick (Groningen)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*B.V.V. (Den Bosch)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*D.O.S. (Utrecht)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*D.W.S. (Amsterdam)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*



*​</TD><TD>*Eindhoven*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*S.C. Enschede (Twente)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Haarlem*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD>*#*​</TD><TD>*Equipo*​</TD><TD>*Títulos*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Limburgia (Brunssum)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*N.A.C. (Breda)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Quick (Den Haag)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*Rapid J.C. (Heerlen)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>



​</TD><TD>*S.V.V. (Schiedam)*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>



​</TD><TD>*De Volewijckers (Amsterdam)
*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*#*​</TD><TD>*TOTALES*​</TD><TD>*110*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

Holland gólkirályok


<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=426 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD width=40>*Año*
​</TD><TD width=159>*Goleador*
​</TD><TD width=145>*Equipo *
​</TD><TD width=44>*Goles*

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*56/57*</TD><TD>*Dillen *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*43*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*57/58*</TD><TD>*Canjels *</TD><TD>*NAC *</TD><TD>*32*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*58/59*</TD><TD>*Canjels *</TD><TD>*NAC *</TD><TD>*34*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*59/60*</TD><TD>*Henk Groot*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*38*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*60/61*</TD><TD>*Henk Groot *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*41*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*61/62*</TD><TD>*Tol *</TD><TD>*Volendam *</TD><TD>*27*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*62/63*</TD><TD>*Kerkhoffs *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*22*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*63/64*</TD><TD>*Geurtsen*</TD><TD>*DWS *</TD><TD>*28*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*64/65*</TD><TD>*Geurtsen *</TD><TD>*DWS *</TD><TD>*23*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*65/66*</TD><TD>*Van der Kuijlen *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*23*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD height=25>*66/67*</TD><TD>*Cruijff *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*33*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*67/68*</TD><TD>*Kindvall*</TD><TD>*Feijenoord *</TD><TD>*28*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*68/69*</TD><TD>*Van Dijk*</TD><TD>*FC Twente *</TD><TD>*30*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*69/70*</TD><TD>*Van der Kuijlen*</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*26*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*70/71*</TD><TD>*Kindvall*</TD><TD>*Feyenoord *</TD><TD>*24*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*71/72*</TD><TD>*Cruijff *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*25*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*72/73*</TD><TD>*Janssens *</TD><TD>*NEC*</TD><TD>*18*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*73/74*</TD><TD>*Van der Kuijlen *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*27*
​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD>*Año*
​</TD><TD>*Goleador*
​</TD><TD>*Equipo *
​</TD><TD>*Goles*

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*74/75*</TD><TD>*Geels*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*30*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*75/76*</TD><TD>*Geels *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*29*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*76/77*</TD><TD>*Geels *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*34*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*77/78*</TD><TD>*Geels*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*30*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*78/79*</TD><TD>*Kist *</TD><TD>*AZ'67 *</TD><TD>*34*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*79/80*</TD><TD>*Kist *</TD><TD>*AZ'67 *</TD><TD>*27*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*80/81*</TD><TD>*Geels *</TD><TD>*Sparta *</TD><TD>*22*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*81/82*</TD><TD>*Kieft *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*32*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*82/83*</TD><TD>*Houtman *</TD><TD>*Feyenoord *</TD><TD>*30*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*83/84*</TD><TD>*Van Basten*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*28*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*84/85*</TD><TD>*Van Basten*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*22*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*85/86*</TD><TD>*Van Basten *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*37*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*86/87*</TD><TD>*Van Basten *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*31*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*87/88*</TD><TD>*Kieft *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*29*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*88/89*</TD><TD>*Romário *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*19*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*89/90*</TD><TD>*Romário *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*23*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*90/91*</TD><TD>*Romário*</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*25*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*91/92*</TD><TD>*Bergkamp*</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*24*
​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#cc3300><TD>*Año*
​</TD><TD>*Goleador*
​</TD><TD>*Equipo *
​</TD><TD>*Goles*

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*92/93*</TD><TD>*Bergkamp *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*26*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*93/94*</TD><TD>*Litmanen *</TD><TD>*Ajax *</TD><TD>*26*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*94/95*</TD><TD>*Ronaldo*</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*30*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*95/96*</TD><TD>*Nilis *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*21*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*96/97*</TD><TD>*Nilis *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*21*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*97/98*</TD><TD>*Machlas *</TD><TD>*Vitesse *</TD><TD>*34*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*98/99*</TD><TD>*Van Nistelrooy*</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*31*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*99/00*</TD><TD>*Van Nistelrooy *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*29*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*00/01*</TD><TD>*Kezman *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*24*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*01/02*</TD><TD>*Van Hooijdonk*</TD><TD>*Feyenoord *</TD><TD>*24*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*02/03*</TD><TD>*Kezman *</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*35*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*03/04*</TD><TD>*Kezman*</TD><TD>*PSV *</TD><TD>*31*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*04/05*</TD><TD>*Kuijt *

</TD><TD>*Feyenoord *</TD><TD>*29*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD rowSpan=2>*05/06*</TD><TD rowSpan=2>*Huntelaar *</TD><TD>*Heerenveen 17*</TD><TD rowSpan=2>*33*​

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*Ajax 16*</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*06/07*</TD><TD>*Afonso Alves *

</TD><TD>*SC Heerenveen*</TD><TD>*34 *​

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

Legnagyobb arányú gólkülömbségek.Holland liga.

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=420 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1930/31*​</TD><TD>*Ajax - VUC*​</TD><TD>*17 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1891/92*​</TD><TD>*RAP - VVA*​</TD><TD>*16 - 0 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1895/96*​</TD><TD>*RAP - Go Ahead (Wageningen)*​</TD><TD>*16 - 0 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1901/02 *​</TD><TD>*Prinses Wilhelmina - Victoria (Wag.)*​</TD><TD>*14 - 0 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1919/20 *​</TD><TD>*Be Quick (Groningen) - Veendam*​</TD><TD>*14 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1920/21*​</TD><TD>*Be Quick (Groningen) - GVV*​</TD><TD>*14 - 0*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=420 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR><TD>*1954/55*​</TD><TD>*AGOVV - DFC*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1955/56*​</TD><TD>*Feijenoord - Volewijckers
*​</TD><TD>*11 - 4*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=420 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR><TD>*1971/72*​</TD><TD>*Ajax - Vitesse*​</TD><TD>*12 - 1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1958/59*​</TD><TD>*DOS - SHS*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1963/64 *​</TD><TD>*Feijenoord - NAC*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1973/74*​</TD><TD>*PSV - Go Ahead Eagles*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1997/98*​</TD><TD>*PSV - Volendam*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=420 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR><TD>*1960/61*​</TD><TD>*Heracles - EBOH*​</TD><TD>*11 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1962/63*​</TD><TD>*Go Ahead - Roda JC
*​</TD><TD>*11 - 1 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1956/57*​</TD><TD>*ADO - Emma*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*2002/03*​</TD><TD>*Go Ahead Eagles - Cambuur Leeuwarden*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=420 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR><TD>*1963/64*​</TD><TD>*LONGA - Roda JC*​</TD><TD>*2 - 12 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1967/68 *​</TD><TD>*Baronie - AGOVV*​</TD><TD>*11 - 1*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1963/64*​</TD><TD>*AGOVV - Wilhelmina*​</TD><TD>*11 - 1 *​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1963/64*​</TD><TD>*DFC - LONGA*​</TD><TD>*10 - 0*​</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD>*1965/66*​</TD><TD>*Wageningen - Zwolsche Boys*​</TD><TD>*10 - 2*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

Veretlenül a Holland ligában.

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=528 align=center border=2><TBODY><TR><TD>*1918/19*</TD><TD>*1.Ajax*</TD><TD>*30*
​</TD><TD>*24*
​</TD><TD>*6*
​</TD><TD>*0*
​</TD><TD>*86*
​</TD><TD>*17*
​</TD><TD>*69*
​</TD><TD>*54*

</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#666666><TD>*1994/95*</TD><TD>*1.Ajax *</TD><TD>*34*
​</TD><TD>*27*
​</TD><TD>*7*
​</TD><TD>*0*
​</TD><TD>*106*
​</TD><TD>*28*
​</TD><TD>*78*
​</TD><TD>*61*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## feszekfej (2009 Február 13)

*Ismét kudarc!!!*

Heló!
Kikaptunk Izraelben...
Még az a szerencse a szerencsétlenségben,hogy nem tétmeccs volt...
Nektek mi a véleményetek???


----------



## feszekfej (2009 Február 13)

Az egész magyar labdarúgás egy nagy 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Köszi!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 13)

feszekfej írta:


> Heló!
> Kikaptunk Izraelben...
> Még az a szerencse a szerencsétlenségben,hogy nem tétmeccs volt...
> Nektek mi a véleményetek???


 Nem szabadott volna kikapni.Koemannal nem jártunk jól.Szerintem.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 13)

Csak várd ki a végét. Egy edzőmeccs még semmi.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 14)

Ma este fontos meccse lesz Balázsnak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 14)

Az Ajax és a Feyenoord meccse a holland bajnokság egyik legnagyobb rangadója, még akkor is, ha a vendégek teljesítménye kritikán aluli az idei szezonban. Az UEFA-kupából megalázó körülmények között estek ki, és a bajnokságnak is volt szakasza, amikor nagyon közel álltak a kiesőzónához. A héten edzőváltáson is átestek a rotterdamiak, a csapatot korábban sikerrel irányító Leo Beenhakker vette át Gertjan Verbeek helyét. Az Ajax jobban áll, de szintén nem parádézik: legutóbbi négy meccséből hármat elveszített, így már nagyon messze került a bajnoki cím. Az Ajax rúgta az Eredivisie csapatai közül a legtöbb gólt, cserébe viszont a legtöbbet kapták az élmezőny tagjai közül, ráadásul a télen eladták a Real Madridnak legjobb csatárukat, Klaas-Jan Huntelaart. Mindezek ellenére a rangadó esélyese egyértelműen az Ajax. Ajax-Feyenoord Az utóbbi nyolc évben nem végzett dobogósnál rosszabb helyen az Ajax. Az első rangadót a Feyenoorddal 1956. november 11-én játszotta, Rotterdamban 7-3-as hazai győzelem született. A 106 eddigi találkozón 46-szor nyert az Ajax, és csak 28-szor a Feyenoord, 32 döntetlen mellett. Amszterdamban a mérleg 28-14-11 az Ajax szempontjából. Elképesztően rossz formában van a két csapat, az utolsó öt tétmeccsükből mindketten csak egy-egy győzelmet szereztek. Az Ajax utóbbi két hazai bajnokiját bukta, a Feyenoord november 2. óta képtelen idegenben bajnokit nyerni. Történelmét tekintve talán kevésbé jelentős, de a jelenlegi erőviszonyok alapján csúcsrangadónak számít a bajnoki cím felé megállíthatatlanul hasító AZ Alkmaar és a címvédő PSV összecsapása. Az AZ emberemlékezet óta nem kapott ki, a PSV pedig Huub Stevens futballról vallott horrorisztikus nézeteitől megszabadulva újra hajlandó játszani a játékot, így biztosan jó mérkőzés lesz a 23. forduló igazi rangadója. Az ideális szisztémát 9 és fél védővel elképzelő szakember távozása óta a PSV felszabadult, három meccsen 14 gólt vágott, és csak hármat kapott, így ha bajnoki címvédésére szerény esélye maradt is – 15 ponttal vannak lemaradva a hétvégi vendégük mögött –, a negyedik helyről még komoly előrelépésre lehetnek képesek az eindhoveniek. Ezt talán nem az Alkmaar ellen kezdik, mely az elmúlt 12 meccsét megnyerte, ráadásul a legutolsó 10 meccsén mindössze 1 gólt kapott. PSV-AZ Alkmaar 1968-ban játszotta első meccsét a két gárda. Az akkor még AZ 67 néven futó alkmaariak meglepetésre 2-0-ra nyertek. Legalább olyan meglepetés az idei szereplésük. Fantasztikus rekordot állíthatnak be, ha nyernének Eindhovenben, 1980 után megint 12 meccses győzelmi szériát mondhatnának magukénak. A 61 eddigi összecsapást nyomasztó PSV-fölény jellemzi. 34 győzelem, 12 döntetlen és csak 15 vereség. Eindhovenben csak négyszer nyert AZ, 4 döntetlen és 22 hazai siker született. A PSV nem mondhat el magáról ilyen jó sorozatot, mint vetélytársa, bár Dzsudzsákék kezdik összeszedni magukat. Nyolc utolsó tétmeccsén nem kapott ki a csapat, 4 győzelem és 4 vereség a mérlege.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 14)

*EREDIVISIE. Az eindhovenieknél jól játszott és gólpasszt adott Dzsudzsák Balázs, a listavezető AZ nagy lehetőséget szalasztott el*

*Kétgólos hátrány után Danny Koevermans mentett pontot a PSV-nek*

Jó iramú, látványos mérkőzésen 2–2-t játszott egymással a PSV és az AZ a holland labdarúgó élvonal 23. fordulójának rangadóján. Dzsudzsák Balázs gólpasszal segítette csapatát. Az AZ-t üldöző Twente győzött, ezzel pedig csökkentette hátrányát Louis van Gaal csapatával szemben.



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Danny Koevermars (10) kétszer ünnepelhetett az AZ ellen



Kulcsfontosságú mérkőzésre került sor a holland labdarúgó élvonal, az Eredivisie 23. fordulójában: a kilencpontos előnnyel listavezető AZ Alkmaar látogatott az edzőváltás óta remeklő, a 4. helyen álló PSV-hez.

A házigazdák számára egyértelmű(en nagy) volt a tét: ha nem szerzik meg a három pontot, gyakorlatilag búcsút inthetnek a bajnoki címnek.

Ehhez képest a kék mezes vendégek hamar elcsendesítették a Philips Stadion közönségét. Gill Swerts már a 12. percben vezetést szerzett Louis van Gaal csapatának, fél óra múltán pedig már kettő volt az AZ előnye egy elég komikus góllal. De Zeeuw ugyan még elsőre elhibázta az Alkmaar javára megítélt büntetőt (Isaksson hárított), de a kipattanót már „bepattintotta”, a kétségbeesetten menteni igyekvő bekkek és a labdába belekapó kapus legnagyobb bánatára. A labdának alig volt ereje bepottyanni a hálóba…

A szünet után jóval nagyobb lendülettel jött ki a PSV, és ennek nagyon hamar meg is lett az eredménye. A kezdőben helyet kapó Dzsudzsák Balázs fűzte be az első gólt szerző Swertset a bal szélen, majd középre tekert, a nagyon rosszul kimozduló Sergio Romero hibáját kihasználó Danny Koevermans pedig a hálóba bólintott. A csatár pillanatokkal korábban még egy kapufát is lőtt…

A parázzsá váló meccsen (Dzsudzsák egy szöglet előtti „affér” után kapott is egyet az arcára, utána meg nagyon látványosan összeesett…) a PSV egyre jobban támadott az egyenlítésért, de tiszta ziccerig nem jutott. Nem úgy a vendégek: jobbról Martens lopta a távolságot, majd éles lövést küldött kapura, de Isaksson szép reflexszel védett, és a kipattanót is összeszedte.

A PSV a hajrát egyenlítő góllal nyitotta: egy felívelés és egy csúsztatás után Koevermans háttal a kapunak átvette a labdát, gyönyörűen lefordult, és kíméletlenül a hálóba lőtt.

A lendületbe jött hazaiaknak még hét perce volt a győztes gól begyötrésére. Persze a vendégek is próbálkoztak: Demy de Zeeuw zúzta rá a labdát 22-ről, Isaksson óriási vetődéssel, bravúrral tolta szögletre a lövést. A svéd válogatott kapusa még egy nagy védést bemutatott, a vége pedig igazságos döntetlen lett egy jó iramú, látványos meccsen.

Az AZ első számú üldözője, a Twente 0–1-ről fordított, és két ponttal közelebb került az alkmaari csapathoz.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 15)

Afca!

Ha holnap kikap az Ajax, akkor a PSV beelőzött.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> 
> Ha holnap kikap az Ajax, akkor a PSV beelőzött.


 
Ma kötelező a győzelem.

Ők indulnak a Feyenoord ellen:

Maarten Stekelenburg
Bruno Silva
Oleguer
Thomas Vermaelen
Rasmus Lindgren
Kennedy
Urby Emanuelson
Miralem Sulejmani
Kenneth Vermeer
Gregory van der Wiel
Luis Suarez
Rob Wielaert
Gabri
Leonardo
Jeffrey Sarpong
Vurnon Anita
Robbert Schilder
Toby Alderweireld
Darko Bodul


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 6px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 50%" vAlign=top><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=header_wit style="BACKGROUND-POSITION: center 50%; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(../images/main/titel.gif); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: no-repeat" width=371 height=19>*Ajax*

</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px; MARGIN-LEFT: 10px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 5px" cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Name</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>City</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amsterdam (Netherlands)</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Colours</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Red and white</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Founded</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1900</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>League</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1918, 1919, 1931, 1932, 1934, 1937, 1939, 1947, 1957, 1960, 1966, 1967, 1968, 1970, 1972, 1973, 1977, 1979, 1980, 1982, 1983, 1985, 1990, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1998, 2002, 2004</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Cup</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1917, 1943, 1961, 1967, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1979, 1983, 1986, 1987, 1993, 1998, 1999, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2007</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Europe</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>European Cup : 1971, 1972, 1973, 1995
European Cup Winners Cup : 1987
UEFA Cup : 1992
European Supercup : 1972, 1973, 1995</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Other</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Intercontinental Cup : 1972, 1995
Dutch Supercup : 1993, 1994, 1995, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 7px" colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TD style="BACKGROUND: url(../images/main/dots_v.gif) repeat-y" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50%" vAlign=top><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=header_wit style="BACKGROUND-POSITION: center 50%; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(../images/main/titel.gif); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: no-repeat" width=371 height=19>* Feyenoord*

</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px; MARGIN-LEFT: 10px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 5px" cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Name</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Feyenoord Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>City</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Rotterdam (Netherlands)</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Colours</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Red, white and black</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Founded</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1908</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>League</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1924, 1928, 1936, 1938, 1940, 1961, 1962, 1965, 1969, 1971, 1974, 1984, 1993, 1999</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Cup</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>1930, 1935, 1965, 1969, 1980, 1984, 1991, 1992, 1994, 1995, 2008</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Europe</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>European Cup : 1970
UEFA Cup : 1974, 2002</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Other</TD><TD vAlign=top> : </TD><TD vAlign=top>Intercontinental Cup : 1970
Dutch Supercup : 1991, 1999</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 7px" colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND: url(../images/club/17/tifo.jpg) no-repeat; WIDTH: 371px; HEIGHT: 237px">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND: url(../images/club/18/tifo.jpg) no-repeat; WIDTH: 371px; HEIGHT: 237px">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

PSV-AZ: 2-2











<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>49 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>83 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>12 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Swerts </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>29 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Martens </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Jaliens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Schaars </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Klavan </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Romero </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Klavan </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Luijckx </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Jaliens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Swerts </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>De Zeeuw </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Schaars </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Mendes da Silva </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Martens </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dembélé </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>El Hamdaoui </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>61 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Amrabat) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>82 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Rodríguez (Méndez) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>88 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Ari (El Hamdaoui) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 15)

Hajtós rangadó volt. Suarez elbohóckodott egy pár helyzetet, több góllal mehettek volna. A Feyenoord most nagyon gyenge csapat.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 15)

Balázs új profilja:
http://www.psv.tv/index.php?item=if&...ProductID=6424


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Ma este fontos meccse lesz Balázsnak.


 
Néztem a meccset,elég jó iramú volt!Balázs jól játszott!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 15)

Hálistennek elkapta a fonalat megint. remélem több olyan formahanyatlása már nem lesz a PSV ben mint Stevens alatt.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 15)

Remélem!Sokkal felszabadultabban játszik!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Hajtós rangadó volt. Suarez elbohóckodott egy pár helyzetet, több góllal mehettek volna. A Feyenoord most nagyon gyenge csapat.






























2 - 0 






<TABLE style="WIDTH: 220px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Vermaelen</TD><TD>*1-0*</TD><TD>('52)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=listitem>



</TD><TD>Emanuelson</TD><TD>*2-0*</TD><TD>('90)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Ajax*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Stekelenburg</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Oleguer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Van der Wiel</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermaelen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Wielaert</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Emanuelson</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Gabri</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'43</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lindgren</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Kennedy</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'80</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Suarez</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Sulejmani</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Vermeer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Alderweireld</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Silva</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Bodul</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Anita</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'43</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Leonardo </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'59</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'46</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Schilder</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'80</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=scoretable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="redtext padding_left" colSpan=6>*Opstelling Feyenoord*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=6> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>



</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>in</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>uit</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Timmer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Bahia</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'27</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Leerdam</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Lucius</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'51</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Tiendalli</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'73</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'82</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>El Ahmadi</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Fer</TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'23</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Wijnaldum</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'79</TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Biseswar</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Makaay</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Slory</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'70</TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>*Reserves*</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Van Dijk</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Greene</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Janota</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Kobussen</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Pattinama</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=bg_light><TD class=stats_item_left>Bruins</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'70</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR><TR class=""><TD class=stats_item_left>Mols</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD><TD class=stats_item_small>'79</TD><TD class=stats_item_small> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>Vink</TD></TR><TR><TD class=padding_right>



</TD><TD>50136 Toeschouwers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Ferencvaros</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">REAC Budapest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">18'

Dragóner </TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">60'

Kamate </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">89'

Tóth </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 16)

Amennyiben az időjárás engedi, a hét végén indul a tavaszi szezon.





Hivatalosan február 20-án, a ZTE - DVSC-TEVA találkozóval kezdődik a 2008/2009-es bajnokság tavaszi szezonja. Az, hogy a mérkőzésre sor kerül-e, egyelőre kérdéses, hiszen az országi nyugati felére csütörtöktől havazást mondanak a meteorológusok. 

Az sem elhanyagolható probléma, hogy itt a rajt a nyakunkon, de a csapatok nem tudnak füves pályán készülni. Különösen igaz ez a tiszántúli együttesekre, hiszen errefelé múlt héten nagy mennyiségű hó esett. Bár a Loki Törökországban kiváló pályákon gyakorolhatott, a csapat hazatérése, vagyis csütörtök óta a „fűre lépni tilos” felszólítás van érvényben.

A DVSC-TEVA mindenesetre úgy készül, hogy pénteken 19 órakor pályára lép Zalaegerszegen. Innentől kezdve minden az égieken múlik.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 16)

Megkezdték az Oláh Gábor utcai stadion gyepéről eltávolítani a havat.




A tervek szerint március 1-jén játssza idei első hazai bajnoki mérkőzését a DVSC-TEVA. A 2. fordulóban a Győr látogat Debrecenbe, és a pályamunkások már most hozzáláttak a mérkőzésnek helyet adó Oláh Gábor utcai stadion gyepének a letakarításához.

Képíró János biztonsági igazgatótól megtudtuk, hogy reggel óta két hófúvó géppel tisztítják a játékteret, vagyis a pályamunkásokon nem múlik a mérkőzés megrendezése.

Mindenesetre a Lokinál mindenki bizakodik, hogy jövő héten már kedvezőbb lesz az időjárás.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 16)

*Eindhoven, február 16., 10.10* Fattyúnak "nevezte" az edzőt a PSV vezetése.




​ 

Mint arról beszámoltunk, szombaton a PSV az AZ Alkmaar csapatát fogadta, az eredmény 2-2- lett. A meccs, illetve az azt megelőző 50-60 perc nem is ezért volt érdekes, hanem azért, mert a PSV vezetői úgy döntöttek, hogy palacsintákat osztanak szét a szurkolók között.
Magyarázat: az örök rivális Ajax vezetőedzőjét, Marco van Bastent nemrégiben "palacsintafejűnek" nevezte csapata egyik szurkolója egy élő tévéadásban, miután az Ajax otthon szenvedett 1-0-s vereséget a Heerenveentől.
Ez inspirálta azt eindhoveni vezetést a palacsintaosztogatásra, a drukkereknek csak a De Aftrap kávézóba kellett betérniük a csemegéért-.
A palacsintát - egy holland szójátéknak köszönhetően - a "Van Bastaardsuiker" nevű cukorral hinthették meg - a "bastard" a latin nyelvekben (és a jelek szerint hollandul is) azt jelenti: korcs, fattyú...
Azért zajlik az élet arrafelé is...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 16)

Kösz. az infót Pisti!Várjuk a tavaszt és reménykedünk!Az időjárás elég kiszámithatatlan,de reméljük a legjobbakat!ÉS:*HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!!*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 16)

A ZTE-Újpest Ligakupa-találkozó helyszíne sokáig kérdéses volt, ugyanis a zalaegerszegi stadion gyepszőnyege finoman szólva sem volt ideális állapotban. A szombati 90 perc után csak tovább romlott a pálya minősége, így kérdéses, hogy a pénteki, DVSC elleni bajnokira helyrehozható-e egyáltalán.
- Elég mély nyomokat hagyott a mérkőzés a pálya talajában - mondta honlapunknak Németh Ottó, a ZTE technikai vezetője. - Most is fúj a szél, nagyon hideg van, és fagyott a talaj, vagyis a pályamunkásoknak esélyük sincs arra, hogy rendbe tegyék a gyepet. Az elkövetkező napokban ráadásul csapadék is várható... Szabó Zsolt, a szombati Ligakupa-mérkőzés játékvezetője a lefújás után azt mondta, hogy őszinte részvéte a pályamunkásoknak, akiknek majd helyre kell hozniuk a játékteret. Egy biztos: a létesítménygondnokság mindent megtesz annak érdekében, hogy használható állapotban legyen a pálya a pénteki, DVSC elleni mérkőzésre. Az mindenesetre elgondolkodtató, hogy ilyen időben mérkőzéseket rendeznek az NB I-ben.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 17)

*Hollandia: csődközelben Bodor Boldizsár együttese, a Roda*

Csőd fenyegeti a Bodor Boldizsárt is foglalkoztató, holland élvonalbeli Roda Kerkrade labdarúgóklubot.Kerkrade város önkormányzata szerdán határoz arról, hogy beszáll-e hárommillió euróval, azaz többségi tulajdonos lesz-e az egyesületben. Ellenkező esetben a vezetők kénytelenek lesznek fizetésképtelenséget jelenteni.

A Roda – amelyhez 2004-ben érkezett a 17-szeres magyar válogatott középpályás – jelenleg a bajnoki tabella 16. helyén áll. MTI


----------



## afca (2009 Február 17)

*A labdarúgás legnagyobb botrányai: Jack Hillmantől a Calciopoliig*

Ahol pénz van, ott botrányok is vannak. Ez az alapigazság a futballra hatványozottan érvényes. Sportlegek című sorozatunkban ezúttal a labdarúgás történetének legnagyobb botrányait idézzük fel (szurkolói rendbontások és bírói tévedések nem szerepelnek összeállításunkban, mert azok külön megérnek egy-egy „misét”). Vesztegetés, szabálytalan átigazolások, pucér lányok, edzőt gyilkoló játékvezető, botrányhősök (Jack Hillmantől Diego Maradonáig) és persze bunda minden mennyiségben!



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Eric Cantona egy nézőre támad






Jack Hillman


Ahogy a labdarúgás gyökerei Angliában vannak, úgy az első lejegyzett botrányok is a szigetországban fordultak elő. *Jack Hillman *neve talán még a legvájtfülűbb futballszurkolóknak sem ismerős. Ő volt az első labdarúgó, akit eltiltottak a játéktól. A Burnley kapusa 1900-ban megpróbálta megvesztegetni a Nottingham Forest játékosait, de nagyon rosszul járt, mert a meccsen kapott négy gólt, azt követően pedig egy egyéves eltiltást is a nyakába varrtak.

Az 1900-as években az egyik legrenitensebb klubnak a *Manchester City* számított: átigazolási szabálytalanságok (már akkor sem fértek a bőrükbe…), vesztegetések, szabálytalan kifizetések miatt két év alatt három súlyos büntetést is kiróttak a klubra, illetve játékosaira.

1909-ben a Fulham játékosát, *George Parsonage-et* örökre eltiltották, miután 50 fontos átigazolási pénzt követelt a Chesterfieldtől.

A *Leeds City* volt az első jegyzett klub, amelyet kizártak egy bajnokságból. A csapatot 1919-ben száműzték a ligából, ekkor alakult meg a későbbi háromszoros élvonalbeli bajnok, ma már harmadosztályú Leeds United.

Az első nagy port kavaró nem angol balhé az olasz *Torinóhoz* köthető. A „bikáktól” 1927-ben egy héttel bajnoki címük megnyerése után vették el az aranyérmet, miután kiderült, hogy megvesztegették Luigi Allemandit, a Juventus védőjét. Allemandit örökre eltiltották, de később mégis visszatérhetett, 1934-ben világbajnok lett az olasz válogatottal. Torinóban ez volt az első, de nem az utolsó olyan eset, amikor bajnoki címtől fosztották meg a város egyik csapatát…

A világbajnokságok történetében rögtön az első, 1930-as tornán volt egy nagyon érdekes eset: az* Uruguay–Jugoszlávia* elődöntőben a hazaiak harmadik gólja úgy született, hogy a labda már a partvonalon kívülre került, de egy ott álló rendőr újra játékba hozta, a játékvezető pedig nem szakította meg a végül góllal záruló akciót. (Uruguay végül 6–1-re győzött). 

Az 1966-os vb-n az Anglia–Argentína (1–0) negyeddöntőben a német* Rudolf Kreitlein* játékvezető a 35. percben reklamálásért kiállította az argentin Antoni Rattint, aki elmondása szerint nem értette meg a csak németül beszélő bírót, ezért nem akarta elhagyni a pályát, amiért nyolc percig állt a játék. Ken Aston angol bíró ezen meccs után találta ki a közlekedési lámpák mintájára a piros és a sárga lapok alkalmazását a nyelvi akadályok leküzdésére.

A futball a németeknél sem botránymentes. *1971-ben hét Bundesliga-klub 53 játékosa *keveredett bele a német labdarúgás legnagyobb bundabotrányába. Az Arminia Bielefeldet a területi ligába száműzték, míg a Kickers Offenbachot két évre megfosztották indulási jogától. A botrány egyik eltiltottja volt a korábbi ferencvárosi kedvenc, az akkor a Herthát erősítő *Varga Zoltán *is.

*„Cruyff, pezsgő, meztelen lányok” *– az 1974-es német–holland világbajnoki döntő előtt ezzel a címmel jelent meg a német Bild-Zeitung. A lap azt állította, hogy a hollandok legnagyobb klasszisa, Johan Cruyff a brazilok elleni elődöntőt megelőzően három játékostársával és két német hölggyel „pucér partit” rendezett a szálloda medencéjében. Más se kellett a féltékeny Cruyffnénak, a döntő előtt éjszakába nyúlóan hívogatta férjét, hogy ellenőrizze. „Szegény” Johan nem is tudta megfelelően kipihenni magát a nagy meccsre. Azt már sohasem tudjuk meg, hogy az oranje akkor is elveszíti-e 2–1-re az NSZK elleni finálét, ha Cruyff asszony nem ennyire féltékeny, és hagyja aludni urát, de lehet, hogy akkor ezzel a címmel jelentek volna meg másnap a lapok: „Cruyff, gólok, vb-cím”...
*AZ 1974-ES VB-DÖNTŐ*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9633.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>






Faria Alam


Nem ez volt az egyetlen eset, amikor a *„nők okoztak” botrányt *a futballban. 1977-ben a Manchester United menedzserét, Tommy Dochertyt azért menesztették, mert viszonya volt Laurie Brown feleségével. 1999-ben Graham Rix, a Chelsea másodedzője börtönbüntetést kapott, miután szexuális kapcsolatot kezdeményezett egy 15 éves lánnyal. 2003-ban pedig Sven-Göran Eriksson angol szövetségi kapitány keveredett plátóinak korántsem nevezhető szerelmi viszonyba a szövetség titkárnőjével, Faria Alammal. Ebben az esetben azonban a hölgy húzta a rövidebbet: elbocsátották állásából, miután kiderült, hogy Eriksson és a főtitkár Mark Palios ágyát is gyakran látogatta.

Az 1978-as vb a házigazda Argentína győzelme mellett az úgynevezett *Quiroga-botrányról* marad emlékezetes. A brazil lapok ugyanis azzal vádolták meg a perui kapust, Ramón Quirogát, hogy az argentinok elleni elődöntőben (akkor még több meccsen dőlt el a döntőbejutás) szándékosan kapott hat gólt, hogy a házigazdák jussanak be a döntőbe (az argentinoknak négygólos győzelem kellett a továbbjutáshoz), ne pedig Brazília. A vádak szerint a hat gólért cserébe az argentin kormány 35 ezer tonna ingyen gabonát szállított Peruba. Persze könnyen lehet, hogy a „gólt gabonáért akció” csak a csalódott brazilok kitalációja, mindesetre tény: Peru azt megelőzően öt meccsen összesen kapott hat gólt, és például a másik döntős Hollandiától egyet sem.

*ARGENTÍNA–PERU 1978*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9628.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>



1980-ban az olasz *Totonero *bundabotrányban 20 játékost tiltottak el hosszabb-rövidebb időre. Az AC Milant és a Laziót kizárták a Serie A-ból. Kétéves eltiltást kapott többek között a Perugia játékosa, Paolo Rossi is, aki eltiltása után 1982-ben hat góljával világbajnoki címig vezette Olaszországot. 

1986-ban az *AS Romát *egy évre zárták ki a nemzetközi kupából, mert Dino Viola elnök meg akarta vesztegetni a Dundee United elleni 1984-es BEK-elődöntő játékvezetőjét.

A helyszín még mindig Olaszország: 1991-ben a szövetség 15 hónapra eltiltotta *Diego Armando Maradonát*, mert kiderült, hogy a sztár kokaint fogyasztott a Napoli egyik meccse előtt. Az argentin klasszis hosszú kihagyás után összeszedte magát, és az 1994-es amerikai világbajnokságon a görögöknek lőtt hatalmas góljával jelezte: Maradona élt, Maradona él, Maradona élni fog! Majd nem sokkal később megbukott a doppingvizsgálaton: vizeletében efedrint találtak…

*MARADONA GÓLJA A GÖRÖGÖK ELLEN 1994-BŐL*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9631.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>



1993-ban a franciák is beírták magukat a botrányok képzeletbeli könyvébe. Jean-Jacques Eydelie-t, az *Olympique Marseille *játékosát letartóztatták azzal a váddal, hogy klubja elnöke, Bernard Tapie sugallatára megvesztegette a Valenciennes játékosait a két csapat bajnokija előtt. Az OM szurkolói számára ez az év örökre felejthetetlen maradt: a csapat májusban megnyerte a Bajnokok Ligáját, majd nem sokkal később megfosztották francia bajnoki címétől, kizárták az élvonalból és az európai Szuperkupa- és a világkupa-mérkőzésen sem léphettek pályára. Tapie börtönbüntetést kapott.




Jean-Marc Bosman


1995. december 15-én született meg az Európai Bíróság határozata a *Bosman-ügyben*, amely két alapvető változást eredményezett az európai futballban. Kimondta, hogy lejárt szerződésű labdarúgóért nem lehet átigazolási díjat kérni, illetve, hogy az Európai Unión belül nem korlátozható a munkaerő szabad áramlása, vagyis az idegenlégiósok száma (az EU-tagországokra vonatkozóan). A belga Jean-Marc Bosman azután fordult bírósághoz, hogy klubja, az RFC Liege olyan nagy összeget kért érte a Dunkerque-től, amelyet a francia egyesület nem volt hajlandó megfizetni, így maradt a Liege-nél, ahol viszont a tartalékok közé száműzték.

A ’90-es évek közepén ismét az angol labdarúgás volt a leghangosabb a botrányoktól. 1995-ben *Eric Cantona*, a Manchester United támadója egy Bruce Lee-t idéző rúgással „tette ártalmatlanná” a Crystal Palace egyik őt gyalázó szurkolóját. A francia futballistát kilenc hónapos eltiltással „jutalmazták”. Ugyanebben az évben az Arsenal menedzserét, *George Grahamet *azért menesztették, mert hálapénzt fogadott el egy játékosügynöktől. A Liverpool játékosának, *Bruce Grobbelaarnak* 1997-ben azért kellett bíróság elé állnia, mert megvádolták, hogy eladta csapata 1993-as Newcastle elleni bajnokiját, a zimbabwei kapust felmentették a vádak alól. 1999-ben menesztették *Glenn Hoddle *angol szövetségi kapitányt, mert sértő megjegyzést tett a fogyatékos emberekre (azt mondta egy nyilatkozatában, hogy a fogyatékosoknak előző életükben elkövetett bűneik miatt kell bűnhődniük).

*CANTONA KUNGFURUGÁSA*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9630.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>



A futball nagy botrányai sajnos olykor emberéleteket is követeltek. A kolumbiai *Andrés Escobart* 1994-ben azért lőtték le, mert a világbajnokságon öngólt vétett az Egyesült Államok ellen. Míg 2004-ben a dél-afrikai *Ncedisile Zakhe *játékvezető két szomszédos település ( Ekuphumuleni és Marcelle) barátságosnak induló mérkőzésén lelőtte a vendégcsapat edzőjét, aki életét vesztette, két reklamáló játékost pedig megsebesített fegyverével. Az áldozatok élesen kritizálták a bírót, amiért megítélt egy 11-est. A játékvezető ezután vette elő pisztolyát.

*ESCOBAR ÖNGÓLJA*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9629.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>



Ha már a bíróknál tartunk: az ecuadori játékvezető, *Byron Moreno* először azzal szerzett kétes hírnevet magának, hogy téves ítéleteivel nagyban hozzájárult az olaszok búcsújához a 2002-es vb-n Dél-Koreával szemben, majd egy ecuadori bajnokit addig nem fújt le, amíg a hazai Universitaria meg nem szerezte győztes gólt a Barcelona ellen – erre a 103. percig kellett várni. Morenót az eset után 20 meccsre eltiltották, de később a FIFA fegyelmi bizottsága felmentette, viszont mindenki nagy örömére a bíró bejelentette visszavonulását.

A német *Robert Hoyzer *nem vissza-, hanem két év öt hónapra börtönbe vonult 2005-ben, mert kiderült, hogy 1.3 millió fontnak megfelelő eurót fogadott el különböző német bajnoki és kupamérkőzések befolyásolásáért. A bíráskodástól örökre eltiltották. Akárcsak a brazil Pereira de Carvalhót, aki ugyanebben az évben pénzt fogadott el egy nagy összegben fogadó társaságtól, 11 mérkőzés eredményét megsemmisítették. 

Portugáliában öt csapat – köztük az FC Porto – több klub tisztviselője és több játékvezető is belekeveredett a 2004-ben kirobbant* „Aranysíp” *korrupciós botrányba. Az ügyben már születtek elmarasztaló bírósági ítéletek, de még vannak folyamatban lévő tárgyalások is.

És akkor befejezésképpen még néhány botrány a közelmúltból. 2005-ben Olaszországban a *Genoát* a C1-ligába száműzték, mert megvették a Venezia elleni utolsó bajnoki meccset. 

*A török játékosok rátámadtak a svájciakra *miután pótselejtezőn nem jutottak ki a németországi vb-re, Törökországnak három Eb-selejtezőt semleges pályán kellett lejátszania (éppen a Magyarország elleni 3–0-s győzelem alkalmával játszhattak újra otthon). 

*TÖRÖKORSZÁG–SVÁJC*

<CENTER><EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embed.swf width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash FlashVars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_9632.xml" loop="false" scale="exactfit"></EMBED></CENTER>



A Lazio csatárát, *Paolo Di Caniót *7000 fontnak megfelelő összegre megbüntették 2006-ban, miután náci karlendítéssel ünnepelte a Roma ellen szerzett gólját. 

Néhány hónappal később az elmúlt évek legnagyobb visszhangot kiváltó ügyében, a *Calciopoliban* öt olasz klubot (Juventus, Milan, Lazio, Fiorentina, Reggina) találnak vétkesnek. A bundabotrány főszereplőjét, a Juventust megfosztották két bajnoki címértől és kizárták a Serie A-ból. A Juve akkori elnöke, *Luciano Moggi *ellen jelenleg is büntetőeljárás folyik az ügyben, míg egy játékosügynököket érintő botrányban (a vád szerint Moggi játékosokat és klubvezetőket zsarolt, hogy a fia érdekeltségi körébe tartozó menedzsercég szolgálatait vegyék igénybe) tizennyolc hónapos felfüggesztett börtönbüntetésre ítélték a sportvezetőt.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 17)

*Elmarad a bajnoki focirajt?*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Budapesten kedden ülésezett az NB I-es profi ad hoc bizottság. A testület tagjai több más, fontos téma mellett a hétvégi, tavaszi bajnoki rajt esetleges elhalasztásáról is tárgyaltak. 
Mivel a legfrisebb meteorológiai előrejelzések szerint Magyarországon a következő napokban további havazás várható, elképzelhető, hogy egyes pályák nem lesznek megfelelő állapotban. A szövetség versenybizottsága csütörtökön hoz döntést az ügyben. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2009 Február 17)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR class=esemenynev><TD class=csapat1logo rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD class=csapat1>Fiorentina </TD><TD class=separator>- </TD><TD class=csapat2>Ajax </TD><TD class=csapat2logo rowSpan=2>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​UEFA KUPA


----------



## afca (2009 Február 17)

*DAC-Pinte ügy: A profi futballista teljesítsen, ne a háttérben bomlasszon*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február 17 - 17:21 
Az elmúlt hetekben honi fociberkekben az egyik legvitatottabb téma a DAC excsapatkapitánya, Pinte Attila mellőzése volt. Előbb csupán a kegyvesztett futballista megnyilatkozásait olvashatták az információkra ácsingózó szurkolók. Ezekből megtudhatták, hogy az őszi idényzáró előtt az elmaradt juttatásokat vehemensen követelő, bojkottal is fenyegető dunaszerdahelyi futballisták szóvivőjét a klubvezetés mellékvágányra terelte. 


 
Antal Barnabás, a DAC alelnöke


Az egykori sokszoros szlovák válogatottat kizárták a csallóköziek keretéből. A nevezett kifejtette, nem tudja, hányadán áll, hiszen a sárga-kékek klubtulajdonosai kerülik a vele való találkozást. Mi a tulajdonos-triumivátus dunaszerdahelyi tagjával, Antal Barnabás alelnökkel arra a kérdésre kerestük a választ, mi áll a szakítás hátterében? 
*Még egy esély Attilának* 
„A tisztánlátás érdekében már elöljáróban közreadom, hogy mi Pintével egykor csapattársak, mondhatni barátok voltunk. Pályafutásunk másként alakult. Én vállalkozásba kezdetem, ő pedig hazai és külföldi együttesek mezében került a figyelem fókuszába. A beavatottak azt is jól tudják, karrierjét olykor problémák is keresztezték. Két évvel ezelőtt, amikor a III. ligás somorjai csapatban játékosedzőként közreműködött, mellette pedig Ausztriában újságkihordóként dolgozott, újra megkeresett. Elmondta, magánjellegű problémái vannak. Segítséget kért tőlem. Mivel 2007-ben már tárgyalásokat folytattam az FC Senec megvásárlásáról Jammerrel és Valovičcsal, az utóbbinak azt ajánlottam, adjon bizonyítási lehetőséget Attilának. A klubtulajdonos-tréner ódzkodott. Azzal érvelt, hogy a játékos már túlvan a zeniten, nincs perspektívája. Ráadásul emberi tulajdonságai miatt sem akarta őt a sereghajtó szenciek kollektívájába bevenni. Ha nehezen is, de sikerült őt meggyőznöm. Pinte kapott még egy esélyt. És a szenci, de a szlovákiai viszonyokhoz képest jó fizetést kapott, melyet én álltam. Erre meg azt olvasom: Szencen nem fizettünk neki. Közbenjárásomnak köszönhetően egyéni edzésekkel készült a bajnoki meccsekre. Teljesítményével ugyan nem okozott csalódást, ám abból a keretből nem volt nehéz kitűnni“ – avatott be minket a részletekbe a tisztségviselő, aki elmondta azt is, hogy nem volt szándékában medializálni a történteket, ám a tisztánlátás érdekében az előzményekről is szólni kell. 
„Segítettünk neki más téren is. Konkrétan a családi problémái megoldására gondolok. Februárban megvásároltuk a klubot. Tíz játékossal erősítettük meg a keretet, javítottunk a futballisták játékfeltételein, beleértve az anyagi juttatásokat is. Már a befejezés előtt eldőlt, nem mi leszünk a kiesők. Ebben azonban elsősorban nekünk, az új tulajdonosoknak, az általunk eszközölt befektetéseknek volt a legnagyobb érdemünk. Pinte viszont a Corgoň-ligás tagság megtartását hajlamos magának tulajdonítja” – sorolta a tényeket Antal Barnabás. Tőle azt is megtudtuk, nyár elején három városban is szívesen látták volna az élvonalbeli alakulatot, a tulajdonosok Dunaszerdahelyt létesítették előnyben. Az FC Senec és a DAC fúziója is sok akadályba ütközött a Szlovák Futballszövetségen. Időhiányban zajlott a dunaszerdahelyi csapatépítés. A horvát stratéga, Milan Djuricic személyében új edző került a DAC élére, húsz új játékos a keretbe. A szenci FC keretéből kevesen maradtak, hiszen a labdarúgók többsége teljesíthetelen követelésekkel rukkolt elő. Pinte sem volt kivétel. 
*Meggyőzték Djuricicot és Lorantot* 
„Pinte Attila újra csak a saját érdekeit preferálta, holott gyakorlásokon a tréner szerint nem teljesítette az elvárásokat, nem bírta a strapát. Meggyőztük Djuricicot, állítson össze neki egyéni edzéstervet. A szezon elején bizony gyengélkedett. Az edzőváltás után folytatódtak a problémái. Az új tréner, aki a Besztercebánya elleni hazai találkozón látta először akcióban a mieinket, elégedetlen volt Pinte teljesítményével. Miután megegyeztünk, a német szakembert is győzködnöm kellett arról, adjon lehetőséget neki. Természetesen akadtak olyan párharcok is, melyeken Attila jól játszott és teljesítette az elvárásokat. Mindent összevetve, az előzményekre, kettőnk viszonyára való tekintettel rendkívül kellemetlenül érintettek a sajtóban megjelent, a vezetőséget és a személyemet ért támadások. Éltesebb korában, a negyedik vonalból hoztuk őt vissza az élvonalba. Megánéleti problémái megoldásában is segítettünk neki. Erre szokták mondani: jó tett helyébe jót ne várj. Egyébként is Pinte sokkal többet köszönhet a DAC-nak, mint a DAC Pintének“ – summázta a klub és a futballista viszonyát a sportvezető. 
Szerinte, naivitás azt hangoztatni, hogy Pinte töltötte meg a DAC-stadiont. Sokkal inkább a sárga-kékek játéka, sikerei, az attraktív ellenfelek népesítették be a lelátókat. Térjünk vissza az elmaradt juttatásokhoz. „Pinte Attila a szerződése alapján járó pénzt megkapta. Ami pedig ezen felül van, az már viszont a klub belügye“ – nyomatékosította a klubvezetés álláspontját a társtulajdonos. Visszatérve az ominózus esethez, említést érdemel, hogy Pinte nem egyedül készült a futballsztrájkra. 
*A játékos nem irányíthat klubot* 
„Ő volt a csoport vezéralakja, a háttérben szervezőként, hangadóként ő mozgatta a szálakat. Megsértette az egyik klubtulajdonost, bemutatott egyet neki. Ilyet egy játékos, méghozzá profi futballista nem tehet. Megengedhetetlen, hogy labdarúgó irányítsa a klubot. Ez a vezetés feladata” – sérelmezte a rebellis Pinte viselkedését, fogalmazta meg a tulajdonosok álláspontját riportalanyunk. Az is köztudott, hogy éppen a renitens játékos viselte a pontvadászat második felében a kapitányi karszalagot… „Felváltva kapusunkkal, Novotával cserélődtek a kapitányi poszton. Pinte kinevezése Werner Lorant ötlete volt. Játékosunknak három sárga lapja volt a nagyszombati Spartak elleni párharc előtt. A mester attól tartott, hogy a rangadón begyűjti a negyediket és a következő, számunkra fontos meccsen nem állhat csatasorba. Nem csupán a taktika, az összeállítás tartozik az edzők feladatkörébe. Minden apróságnak tűnő momentumra oda kell figyelni egy-egy mérkőzés előtt” – értesültünk a kapitánnyá való kinevezés hátteréről. 
A játékost élő szerződés köti a DAC-hoz, a klub tőkéje. A sajtóban olyan kijelentés is napvilágot látott, hogy Pinte nem tudja hányadán áll. „Ez nem igaz. Találkoztunk és abban egyeztünk meg vele, hogy ha lesz iránta érdeklődő és az hivatalosan megkeres bennünket, akkor tárgyalunk átigazolásáról. Amennyiben pedig megegyezünk, akkor elmehet. A hét elején egyébként találkoztunk. Érdekes, hogy Pinte Attila velem máshogy beszélt, mint ahogyan a médiában több ízben is nyilatkozott. Még azt is mondta, hogy megbánta, amit tett. Csalódtam, csalódtunk Attilában. Nem volt tőle szép, amit tett. Sok más, rendkívül fontos feladat megoldása közben, sajnos, ezzel a kollektíva egységét bomlasztó akadállyal is szembesültünk. Fontosnak tartottam mindezt közreadni annak érdekében, hogy a sportkedvelők, elsősorban a DAC szurkolói megismerkedjenek a népszerűtlen döntéshez vezető út legfontosabb mérföldköveivel” – fejezte be a legapróbb részletekre is kiterjedő tájékoztatását Antal Barnabás. 

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport...tballista-teljesitsen-ne-hatterben-bomlasszon


----------



## afca (2009 Február 18)

*AZ FK DAC 1904 r.t. DUNASZERDAHELY 2008/2009-ES IDÉNY CORGOŇLIGÁS KERETE:*

​<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O><CENTER><!--mstheme--><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table81 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*LORANT Werner*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme--><O>Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*21.11.1948*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Germany
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->12 (5 - 5 - 2)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table75 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*RADVÁNYI Mikuláš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Asistent trénera / Másodedző / Assistant Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*22.11.1968*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Slovak
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->18 (7 - 6 - 5)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table13 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*NOVOTA Ján*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*29.11.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->18<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1620<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *1*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table64 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*MINÁR Michal*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*25.03.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *22*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table84 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*RZESZOTO Branislav*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*03.11.1975*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *32*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table82 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*CAHA Robert*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11**.03.1976*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Czech<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->350<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*2*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table76 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*NÉMETH Krisztián*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD></O><O><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hrajúci asistent trénera / Játékos-másodőedző / Assistant Coach, Player
<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*05.04.1975*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games8
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->928<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*3*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*GERICH Tomáš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11.08.1973*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->16<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1363<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*4*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ADIABA Bondoa Clovis Guy*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*02.01.1987*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1150<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*6*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table66 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*REGEDEI Csaba*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*16.01.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1288<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**7*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table67 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*MARCIN Ján*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*07.09.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->760<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*21*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table68 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*MOUGHFIRE Youssef*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*01.12.1976*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->844<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*7*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table51 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*PINTE Attila*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*06.06.1971*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1267<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**0*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table52 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*HOFERICA Peter*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*28.06.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*12*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table69 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ZÁPOTOKA Lukáš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.09.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->276<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*13*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ABENA Biholong Martin Achille*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.06.1986*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1503<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*14*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*OPOKU Osei Richard*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*10.08.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->783<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**5*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*HASSAN Ismail Ahmed Kadar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.05.1987*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->356<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**6*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table70 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BOYA Jean Paul Ntsogo*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.09.1984*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1330<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*18*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table21 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*KOVÁČ Matej*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.12.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->262<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->
*

* *19*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table91 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*LÉNÁRTH Tamás*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*07.06.1990*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->90<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->



*24*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ESAD Veledar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*0**4.01.1984*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->142<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 *25*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*KWEUKE Leony Leonard*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*12.07.1987*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->16<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1440<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*11*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><O><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table18 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*LANDERL Rolf*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*24.10.1975*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Austria<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->190<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--></O><!--mstheme--></TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O>


*20*</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table86 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*N'LEND Jean Michel*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*08.05.1986*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->729<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->3<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*23*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table87 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*RABIHOU Amadou Dangadji*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Útočník/Támadó/Forward</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*19**.04.1989*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->3<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->169<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O>




*26*</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--></CENTER>​
</O> 
Tímová fotografia júl 2008 - Csapatkép 2008. július - Teamphoto July 2008:​


Horný rad zľava/ Felső sor, balról / Back line, from left:
Chmelo Roman, Gábriš Csaba, Marcin Ján, Kweuke Leony, Abena Bihalong, Lelkes Ádám, Vasas Zoltán, Bognár Zoltán, Dragičevič Mate, Švestka Martin, Landerl Rolf, Gerich Tomáš

Stredný rad zľava / Középső sor, balról / Middle, from left:
Novota Ján, Chytil Dušan (manažér/menedzser/manager), Kováč Matej, Csémy Marián, Hoferica Peter, Németh Zoltán (lekár/csapatorvos/doctor), Kuruc Michal (asistent trénera/másodedző/assistant coach), Djuričić Milan - (tréner/vezetőedző/coach), Radványi Mikuláš (asistent trénera/másodedző/assistant coach), Knap Vladimír (masér/gyúró/masseur), Boya Jean Paul Ntsogo, Plantič Mirko, Zapotoka Lukáš, Sarič Aleksandar

Dolný rad zľava/ Alsó sor, balról / Front line, from left:
Regedei Csaba, Pinte Attila, Antal Barnabás (viceprezident/alelnök/vice-president), Ismail Ashraf (majiteľ/tulajdonos/owner), Khashayar Mohseni (prezident/klubelnök/president), Németh Krisztián, Moughfire Youssef​<!--mstheme-->*<!--mstheme-->REALIZAČNÝ TÍM:<!--mstheme-->*

<!--mstheme-->*Prezident klubu:* Mohseni Khashayar 
*Viceprezident klubu: *Antal Barnabás
*Manažér a vedúci mužstva: *Chytil Dušan
*Lekár:* MUDr. Jančár Marián
*Masér: Knap Vladimír*
*Fyzioterapeut: **Özkan Azkan*
*PÔSOBILI V DAC V PRIEBEHU SEZÓNY / ...ÉS AKIK MÁR NINCSENEK VELÜNK / LEFT THE TEAM DURING THE SEASON*
<!--mstheme-->​<TABLE id=table79 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table80 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*DJURIČIĆ Milan*
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*03.08.1945*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Croatia
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->4 (1 - 0 - 3)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table85 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*SARIČ Aleksandar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*27.01.1974*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Serbia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *30*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table88 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*VASAS Zoltán*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*05.11.1977*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->61<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*5*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table89 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*PLANTIĆ Mirko*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*15.01.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->268<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*8*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table90 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*DRAGIČEVIĆ Mate*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*19.11.1979*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->606<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*9*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## afca (2009 Február 18)

105 éves a DAC Dunaszerdahely.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 18)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Zenit Petrohrad</TH><TD class=score>2 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Stuttgart</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1234981295;// ]]></SCRIPT>




<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">2'

Huszti </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>2 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">15'

Gomez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">45'

Tymoschuk </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3> 
Félidei eredmény
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="left summary"> </TD><TD class=score></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Február 18)

Afca!Gratulálok a sok érdekes infóhoz!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 18)

aniko45 írta:


> Afca!Gratulálok a sok érdekes infóhoz!


 Köszi.Örülök,hogy valaki azért olvassa.kiss


----------



## afca (2009 Február 19)

Ajax-Feyenoord öt évig vendégszurkolók nélkül.

Öt évig nem utazhatnak vendégszurkolók Ajax-Feyenoord rangadóra, akár Amszterdamban, akár Rotterdamban rendezik a mérkőzést. 
A Holland Labdarúgó Szövetség annak nyomán döntött így, hogy vasárnap a két együttes amszterdami összecsapása előtt drukkerek egy csoportja üvegekkel dobálózott, ami 30 előállítást vonta maga után. A szankció szigorúnak tűnik, de illetékesek jelezték, korábbi hasonló rendbontások miatt ez már kilátásban volt. 
_Botrányrészlet testközelből:_
<SCRIPT language=javascript> document.write("<object width='425' height='344'>
</param><embed src='http://www.youtube.com/v/aO15EK1TaYM&hl=en&fs=1' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='425' height='344'></embed></object>"); </SCRIPT><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aO15EK1TaYM&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash></EMBED>​
A szerdai tiltó határozat a klubokkal és a két város polgármesterével történt egyeztetést követően született meg azzal, hogy azt két év múlva felülvizsgálják. 
A hétvégi mérkőzést az Ajax nyerte 2-0-ra.​


----------



## afca (2009 Február 20)

afca írta:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR class=esemenynev><TD class=csapat1logo rowSpan=2>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

0-1

60,Kennedy Bakircioglu


----------



## afca (2009 Február 20)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK1XcICdark&feature=related

Fiorentina-Ajax


----------



## afca (2009 Február 20)

*Fejbe dobták Babosék szurkolói a bírót.*


NIJMEGEN — Hamburgban már a HSV labdarúgó-UEFAkupa nyolcaddöntőjébe jutását ünneplik 3-0-s idegenbeli győzelme után, de a hollandok nem csak Piotr Trochowski (24), Alex Silva (23), és Ivica Olic (29) góljai miatt keseregnek. A valószínű kiesés mellett ugyanis súlyos pénzbüntetésre is számíthat a NEC a szerda esti meccsen történtek miatt. 

A magyar válogatott kapus, Babos Gábor (34) csapatának szurkolói ugyanis minősíthetetlenül viselkedtek. Eleinte csak fütyültek, később egyre durvább rigmusokat kiabáltak, aztán különböző tárgyakat dobáltak a játéktérre. A botrány a 62. percben teljesedett ki, amikor pénzesőt zúdítottak a pályára az elkeseredett drukkerek. A sok fémérme közül az egyik a szlovén játékvezetőt, Darko Ceferint (40) találta el, akinek felrepedt és vérezni kezdett a halántéka. 





Vérzett a halántéka. A NEC–Hamburg meccs bíróját, Darko Ceferint pénzérmével sebesítették meg




– Csak egy pillanatra ijedtem meg, amikor a halántékomon ütést éreztem – nyilatkozta a holland lapoknak a játékvezető. – Természetesen azonnal félbeszakítottam a találkozót. A hazaiak orvosa szerencsére gyorsan elállította a vérzést, s fájdalmat sem éreztem. Miután a hangosbeszélő felszólította a szurkolókat, abbamaradt a rendbontás, a folyamatos füttykoncert pedig nem zárta ki a folytatást.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 20)

*Marco van Basten: „A futballban a győzelem a lényeg”*

A csütörtöki UEFA-kupa-nap legnagyobb meglepetését A holland Ajax szerezte azzal, hogy a Fiorentina otthonában 1–0-s győzelmet aratott. Marco van Basten érthetően elégedett volt a találkozó után, az amszterdami csapat ugyanis amellett, hogy előnyt szerzett a visszavágóra, tizennégy év után nyert ismét Olaszországban.







A futballban a győzelem a lényeg, s nem az, hogyan nyersz. A Fiorentinának több helyzete is volt, végül azonban mi térhetünk haza győzelemmel. Rengeteg hiányzónk volt, így nem is álmodtunk arról, hogy ilyen remek eredményt érünk el” – nyilatkozta a találkozó után Marco van Basten, kiemelve, hogy játékosai a végsőkig harcoltak egymásért, aminek meg is lett az eredménye.

Az Ajax amúgy nem győzni jár Olaszországba az utóbbi időben. Az amszterdami csapat utoljára 1994-ben, az AC Milan ellen nyert olasz csapat ellen idegenben (2–0-ra Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen), no meg majdnem 14 év elteltével most. Összességében pedig a 2002–2003-as szezonban aratott AS Roma elleni 2–1-es hazai győzelem után csütörökön tizedik próbálkozásra sikerült legyűrnie itáliai ellenfelet.

A Fiorentina elleni találkozó hőse Kennedy Bakircioglü volt, aki a hét végén a Feyenoord elleni bajnokin játszott először november óta, most pedig a Fiorentina elleni UEFA-kupa-mérkőzésen már be is talált az ellenfél kapujába.

„Különleges találat volt ez számomra. A szezon előtt többen mondták, hogy nem sok játéklehetőséget kapok majd, de minden egyes edzésen nagyon keményen dolgoztam, aminek meglett az eredménye: most egymás utáni két meccsen is szóhoz jutottam. A legfontosabb dolog azonban az, hogy megvertük a Fiorentinát” – mondta örömittasan Bakircioglü.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Újra takarítják a pályát2009.02.21. 14:30
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Munkások hada dolgozik azon, hogy jövő hét vasárnapra rendben legyen a játéktér - *FOTÓKKAL.*
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Március 1-jén játssza a Loki idei első hazai bajnoki mérkőzését, amelyen a Győr együttesét fogadjuk. Klubunk semmit nem bíz a véletlenre, és egy lelkes vállalkozó, Kardos Tibor közbenjárására tegnap délelőtt munkások hada lepte el az Oláh Gábor utcai stadion centerpályáját, és megkezdték kézzel eltakarítani a havat a pályáról. 

Mint arról korábban beszámoltunk, pár napja hófúvó gépekkel igyekeztek megtisztítani a gyepszőnyeget, ám azóta ismét havazott. 

A játéktér most már hómentes, reményeink szerint ezúttal az égiek kegyesek lesznek hozzánk. Ha mégsem, klubunk akkor is mindent megtesz annak érdekében, hogy le lehessen játszani a Győr elleni találkozót.


 

 

 

 


</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

Afca!

Nálatok mikor kezdődik a tavaszi szezon?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

Újabb késeléses tragédia:

*TRAGÉDIA. A besztercebányai rendőrség szóvivője elmondta: a hatóságok ismeretlen tettes ellen indítottak eljárást*

*Meggyilkolták a Diósgyőr korábbi szlovákiai kapusát, Nota Gyulát*

Tragédia történt péntek délután a szlovákiai Jánosin: meggyilkolták a korábban Magyarországon védő Nota Gyulát, aki az elmúlt időszakban a Rimaszombat labdarúgócsapatánál, valamint a szlovák utánpótlás-válogatottaknál dolgozott kapusedzőként.
<!-- POST_PROCESS__component_banner -->



Fotó: Németh Ferenc (archív)


Szombat délelőtt érkezett a szomorú hír: megkéselték szülőfalujában, a szlovákiai Jánosin Nota Gyulát (Julius Nota), aki belehalt sérüléseibe. Az utóbbi időben a rimaszombati másodosztályú labdarúgócsapat, valamint a szlovák U16-os, illetve U17-es válogatott kapusedzőjeként dolgozó szakembert pénteken gyilkolták meg.

Notát nem csak a szlovákiai futballszurkolók gyászolják: a kapus korábban másfél évig védte a Diósgyőr kapuját, valamint megfordult a Dunaferrnél, a Zalaegerszegnél, a Honvédnál és a Vasasnál is.

A mindössze 37 éves Nota januárban Magyarországon járt: a DVTK megsegítésére rendezett gálamérkőzésen vett részt. Nota édesanyja magyar, így a kapus folyékonyan beszélt nyelvünkön.

A szlovák rendőrség nagy erőkkel nyomoz Nota ügyében, és a besztercebányai kapitányság szóvivője elmondta, ismeretlen tettes ellen indítottak eljárást.

A rendőrségi beszámoló alapján brutális gyilkosság történt: Notát többször megszúrták a hasán és a nyakán Jánosin egy víztisztító mellett. A kapus negyven méteren keresztül még elvonszolta magát valahogyan. Nem sokkal később egy járókelő vette észre, aki azonnal segítséget hívott, de a kiérkező mentősök már nem tudtak segíteni rajta, mivel túl sok vért veszített.

Nota Gyula április huszonharmadikán lett volna 38 éves. Felesége és két fia gyászolja.


*NOTA PÁLYAFUTÁSA*

Az 1971. április 23-án született kapus Rimaszombatban, a Slovan Rimavská Sobotában kezdte profi pályafutását, majd innen igazolt 1997 nyarán Diósgyőrbe, ahol augusztus 30-án lejátszotta első magyar bajnokiját (Diósgyőr–Vác 2–2). A szezonban végig Miskolcon volt, ám ősszel ez maradt az egyetlen meccse (Rácz Róbert mögött nem nagyon jutott lehetőséghez), tavasszal viszont további 13 találkozón állt a kapuban. 1998 őszén viszont már ő volt az első számú kapus, és mivel nagyszerű teljesítményt nyújtott, a Dunaferr szerződtette. Onnan egy tavaszi idény után Zalaegerszegre került, ám Vlaszák Géza mellett (mögött) mindössze egy bajnoki jutott neki az 1999–2000-s szezonban. El is igazolt Zala megyéből, egy évadot a Kispestben, majd újabb egyet a Vasasban töltött, és utóbbi együttesnél 2002 őszén a másodosztályban is védett. Nota Gyula 2002 telén tért vissza Rimaszombatba, összesen 82 magyar élvonalbeli találkozón lépett pályára.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

Szép gólt rúgott a török. Szerintem nagy esélye van az Ajax továbbjutásának.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)

Errről a Nota ügyről nem hallottam.Utánnanézek.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Szép gólt rúgott a török. Szerintem nagy esélye van az Ajax továbbjutásának.


 Svéd.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)

*Leszúrták Július Nôta egykori futballkapust*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február 21 - 12:46 
Késelés áldozata lett pénteken a szlovák Július Nôta, a Diósgyőr korábbi futballkapusa. 


 Július Nôta



A borsodi klub honlapja szerint a volt hálóőrt szülőfalujában, Jánosiban (Rimavské Janovcén) szúrták le, miután edzésről hazatért. 
A 37 évesen elhunyt Nota kapusedzőként Rimaszombaton, továbbá a szlovák U16-és U17-es válogatottnál dolgozott. A Diósgyőrön kívül Magyarországon védte még a Dunaferr, a Zalaegerszeg, a Honvéd és a Vasas kapuját is. 
MTI/para http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/kulfold/2009/02/21/leszurtak-julius-nota-egykori-futballkapust


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

afca írta:


> Svéd.


Genetikailag nem az


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 21)

Kíváncs vagyok, ugyan nem-e a kisebbség lépett megint akcióba?A késelés alapján könnyen elképzelhető.


----------



## lampard (2009 Február 22)

afca írta:


> Köszi.Örülök,hogy valaki azért olvassa.kiss


Hidd el, sokan olvassuk írásaidat, én főleg a hollandot, mert arról szinte itt tájékozódom - mármint az írásos részét tekintve - meccset azt nézem, szóval, innen - tőled sok hírt megtudhatunk a holland fociról. 

Egyúttal írok egy linket, amin lehet tiltakozni, ugyanis a Fibernet kiveszi március 2-től a programjából a Sport1-t, és aki ezzel nem ért egyet, az ezen megteheti. 
http://www.PetitionOnline.com/fibers1


----------



## afca (2009 Február 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Kíváncs vagyok, ugyan nem-e a kisebbség lépett megint akcióba?A késelés alapján könnyen elképzelhető.


 
Rimaszombat mellett történt az eset.Nálunk csak Romaszombatnak hívják a várost.Gondolom nem kell megmagyaráznom miért


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

<!-- indexer::stop -->



 *Sebastien Frey*
Portiere - N°1


 *Vlada Avramov*
Portiere - N°25


 *Marco Storari*
Portiere - N°13


 *Gianluca Comotto*
Difensore - N°21


 *Juan Manuel Vargas*
Difensore - N°6


 *Per Billeskov Kroldrup*
Difensore - N°2


 *Dario Dainelli*
Difensore - N°3


 *Alessandro Gamberini*
Difensore - N°5


 *Ondrej Mazuch*
Difensore - N°


 *Manuel Pasqual*
Difensore - N°23


 *Luciano Zauri*
Difensore - N°14


 *Felipe Melo*
Centrocampista - N°88


 *Marco Donadel*
Centrocampista - N°4


 *Sergio Bernardo Almiron*
Centrocampista - N°30


 *Franco Semioli*
Centrocampista - N°7


 *Nikola Gulan*
Centrocampista - N°34


 *Riccardo Montolivo*
Centrocampista - N°18


 *Massimo Gobbi*
Centrocampista - N°19


 *Martin Jorgensen*
Centrocampista - N°20


 *Zdravko Kuzmanovic*
Centrocampista - N°22


 *Mario Alberto Santana*
Centrocampista - N°24


 *Alberto Gilardino*
Attaccante - N°11


 *Stevan Jovetic*
Attaccante - N°8


 *Andrade Jefferson*
Attaccante - N°28


 *Emiliano Bonazzoli*
Attaccante - N°32


 *Adrian Mutu*
Attaccante - N°10


 *Staff*
Lo Staff







<!-- indexer::continue -->


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

*Szlovák és magyar szurkolók együtt vettek végső búcsút Július Nôtától *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, február 24 - 18:22 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>JÁNOSI – Kedden délután mintegy Kétezres tömeg búcsúzott a meggyilkolt labdarúgótól, akit kedden temettekk el szülőfalujában, a Rimaszombati járásbeli Jánosi községben. Nôtát, aki pályafutását a rimaszombati csapatban kezdte jól ismerték Magyarországon is hiszen a Diósgyőr, a Kispest, a Dunaferr, a Vasas és a ZTE mezét is viselte. 


 Nôta koporsóját volt csapattársai vitték
Foto: Szeres Éva

















A végtisztességet számos labdarúgó és szurkoló jelenlétében kapta meg Július Nôta, akit február 19-én, a kora esti órákban kutyasétáltatás közben gyilkolt meg brutális módon egy ismertelen tettes. A tragikus eseménynek – amely a lakóházaktól alig száz méterre történt – volt egy szemtanúja is, ő volt az aki riasztotta a mentőket és a rendőröket. 
Július Nôta 37 évet élt, nős volt, két árva maradt utána. Barátságos, közvetlen emberként, példás sportolóként tisztelték ő tnem csupán Rimaszombatban, hanem a határon túl is. Földi maradványait polgári szertartással helyzeték végső nyughelyére, koporsóját volt csapattársai vitték zokogva. 

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/regio...lok-egyutt-vettek-vegso-bucsut-julius-notatol


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=100 rowSpan=2><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=300 colSpan=3><!--mstheme-->21.02.2009, 14.00h
Dunajská Streda, umelá tráva/műfüves pálya<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top width=100 rowSpan=2><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->
*FK **DAC 1904*<!--mstheme-->​



</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->*4:**0* *(3:0)*<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->*Gyirmót SE*<!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->Sulianovic 2, Beniušis, Hassan<!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->DAC:<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->Novota – Regedei, Marcin, Adiaba, Gerich – Labaška, Abena, Parvin, Staffsula - Suljanovic, Beniušis(Hassan, Boya, N‘lend)
Tréner/Edző: Werner Lorant<!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->/nézők:<!--mstheme-->


</TD><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->250

*Előkészületi mérkőzésen: FK DAC 1904 - Gyirmót SE 3:0 (1:0)*

A *Gyirmót SE*, az NBII nyugati csoportjának hetedik helyezettje, volt a DAC ellenfele a tegnapi, tavaszi idény előtti utolsó előkészületi mérkőzésen. Csapatunk *Suljanovic* 2, *Benjusis *és *Hassan *találataival 4:0 arányban győzött.







<!--mstheme-->
http://picasaweb.google.com/balazsgyerek/DACGyirmot40?feat=directlink#
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 25)

Mi az a magyar zászló ott? Barátságos meccsen engedik?


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi az a magyar zászló ott? Barátságos meccsen engedik?


 A szurkolók mellé tették a Svéd zászlót is.:mrgreen:Meglátod így nem kötnek bele.Ezeknek csak a magyar zászló szúrja a szemüket.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 25)

Olvasom, hogy a szlovák kromanyoni bajnokság startját is lefújták. Nálatok legalább az is simábban megy, mint nálunk.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Olvasom, hogy a szlovák kromanyoni bajnokság startját is lefújták. Nálatok legalább az is simábban megy, mint nálunk.


Igen.Azmiatt döntöttek így mert nem megfelelő az időjárás.

http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 25)

Nálonk is rossz az idő, de azért a döntés előtt még jól meg kellet kavarni a szart, mindezt a szurkolók érdekében . Vicc az egész.

November 14 én voltam bajnoki meccsen utoljára, azóta a nagy semmi.
A zete elleni meccsünket 2 szer fújták le, miközben a többi csapat lejátsziotta az 1. fordulót.
Ezért elmehettek Törökbe, már az az edzőtábor is egy kidobott pénz.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

*Touré és Gallas még az öltözőben volt a kezdéskor*

*Hibáztak a meccset lekéső focisták.*

LONDON – Amatőrcsapatokra sem jellemző hibát követett el az Arsenal a labdarúgó-Bajnokok Ligájában a Roma ellen Robin van Persie (25) góljával 1-0-ra megnyert nyolcaddöntő mérkőzésen.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=81067466" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
Az Ágyúsok közül kilencen voltak a pályán a második félidő elején, mert két védőjük, a francia William Gallas (31) és az elefántcsontparti Kolo Touré (27) lekéste a kezdést. Gallas orvosi kezelést kapott a szünetben, s ezután lassan öltözött fel, társa pedig megvárta őt. Amikor kiértek az öltözőfolyosóról, már folyt a játék, és Touré engedély nélkül befutott a pályára. Ezért a játékvezető, a dán Claus Bo Larsen (43) az oldalvonalhoz parancsolta az afrikai védőt, és sárga lapot adott neki.





Fotó: Reuters
Figyelmetlen. Touré (balra) késve érkezett a második félidőre, engedély nélkül akart beállni, amiért sárga lapot kapott




– Touré minden mérkőzésen utolsóként szokott kimenni a pályára szünet után, mert babonás, ráadásul Cesc Fábregas sérülése miatt most ő a csapatkapitány. Ezúttal megvárta Willy Gallast, aki apróbb kezelést kapott az öltözőben – árulta el a késlekedés okát Arséne Wenger (59), az Arsenal menedzsere.

– Amikor felvették a cipőjüket, nem tudták, hogy a többiek már játszanak. Egyértelműen a mi hibánk, hogy elkéstek, hiszen mindenkinek a pályán kell lennie, ha elkezdődik a foci.




Fotó: AFP
Elhúzódott az ápolás. Gallas (jobbra) kezelést kapott az öltözőben, ezért nem tudott időben kiérni csapattársaival a folytatásra




A szurkolók értetlenül fogadták, miért engedte a játékvezető, hogy kevesebb emberrel is elinduljon a második félidő, ráadásul még meg is büntette az egyik későt. A jelenlegi legjobb magyar futballbíró, Kassai Viktor (33) szerint nem a kollégája, hanem a focisták hibáztak.

– A szabályok nem írják elő, hogy mindkét fél részéről tizenegy játékosnak a pályán kell lennie a meccs folytatásához, csak azt határozzák meg, ha valamelyik oldalon hétnél kevesebben maradnak, akkor le kell fújni a találkozót. Amikor a kollégákkal ellenőrizzük a létszámot, azt figyeljük, nehogy a megengedettnél többen legyenek a játéktéren – jelentette ki Kassai.

– A szünet mindenhol tizenöt percig tart. Ha elkésik valaki, és engedély nélkül lép pályára, sárga lappal kell büntetni.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

Metaliszt Harkov (ukrán)-Sampdoria (olasz) (1-0)
CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)-Aston Villa (angol) (1-1)
Hamburger SV (német)-NEC Nijmegen (holland) (3-0)
Twente Enschede (holland)-Olympique Marseille (francia) (1-0)
WfL Wolfsburg (német) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) (0-2)
Galatasaray (török)-Girondins Bordeaux (francia) (0-0)
AC Milan (olasz)-Werder Bremen (német) (1-1)
VfB Stuttgart-Zenit (orosz) (1-2)
Standard Liege (belga)-Braga (portugál) (0-3)
Udinese (olasz)-Lech Poznan (lengyel) (2-2)
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Fiorentina (olasz) (1-0)
Manchester City (angol)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) (2-2)
Saint-Etienne (francia)-Olimpiakosz Pireusz (görög) (3-1)
Deportivo La Coruna (spanyol)-Aalborg (dán) (0-3)
Tottenham Hotspur (angol)-Sahtar Doneck (ukrán) (0-2)
Valencia (spanyol)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) (1-1)


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

2008-2009 UEFA Kupa csoportok

*A CSOPORTKÖR
*
*



*


*A-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. Manchester City (angol)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6–5</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Twente (holland)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5–8</TD><TD>-3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. PSG (francia)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7–5</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Racing Santander (spanyol)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6–5</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Schalke 04 (német)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5–6</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Twente–Racing Santander1–0* (Denneboom 7.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Schalke–Paris Saint-Germain 3–1* (Mabiala 12. – öngól, Kuranyi 39., H. Altintop 70., ill. Chantome 92.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Racing Santander–Schalke 1–1* (Tchité 57., ill. Engelaar 61.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Manchester City–Twente 3–2 *(S. Wright-Phillips 2., Robinho 57., Benjani 62., ill. Elia 16., Wielaert 65.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*PSG–Racing 2–2 *(Kezsman 5., Luyindula 32., ill. Traoré 40. – öngól, Colsa 55.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Schalke 04–Manchester City 0–2* (Benjani 32., Ireland 67.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Manchester City (angol)–Paris SG (francia) 0–0*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Twente (holland)–Schalke (német) 2–1* (Wielaert 3., Perez 55., ill. Asamoah 77.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*PSG (francia)–Twente (holland) 4–0* (Luyindula 11., 85., Sessegnon 22., Kezsman 84.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Racing (spanyol)–Manchester City (angol) 3–1 *(Pereira 18., Serrano 30., Esprín 55., ill. Caicedo 90.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*B-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3–0</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Galatasaray (török)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4–1</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. Olympiakosz (görög)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9–3</TD><TD>+6</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Hertha BSC (német)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1–6</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Benfica (portugál)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2–9</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hertha–Benfica 1–1* (Pantelics 74., ill. Di Maria 51.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Galatasaray–Olympiakosz Pireusz 1–0* (Kewell 25.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Benfica–Galatasaray 0–2* (Emre Asik 51., Ümit Karan 69.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Metaliszt–Hertha 0–0*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Olympiakosz–Benfica 5–1* (Galletti 1., Pacacoglu 17., Santo 24., 53., Belluschi 44., ill. David Luiz 33.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Galatasaray–Metaliszt 0–1* (Edmar 81.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Hertha (német)–Galatasaray (török) 0–1* (Baros 69. – 11-esből)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Metaliszt (ukrán)–Olympiakosz (görög) 1–0 *(Edmar 87.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Olympiakosz (görög)–Hertha (német) 4–0* (Cearense 54., Galletti 68. – tizenegyesből, Toroszidisz 86., Diogo 89.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Benfica (portugál)–Metaliszt (ukrán) 0–1* (Rikun 85.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*C-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. *Standard Liége (belga)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5–3</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. *VfB Stuttgart (német)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6–3</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3.* Sampdoria (olasz)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4–5</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Sevilla (spanyol)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5–2</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Partizan (szerb)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1–8</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Sevilla–VfB Stuttgart 2–0* (Romaric 15., Renato 16.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Partizan Beograd–Sampdoria 1–2 *(Lamina 34., ill. Bonazzoli 20., Dessena 55.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*VfB Stuttgart–Partizan 2–0* (Gomez 77., 80.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Standard–Sevilla 1–0* (Mbokani 38.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Sampdoria–VfB Stuttgart 1–1* (Sammarco 39., ill. Marica 8.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Partizan–Standard 0–1* (De Camargo 36.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Sevilla (spanyol)–Partizan Beograd (szerb) 3–0* (Luís Fabiano 32., 73. – az elsőt 11-esből, Renato 46.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Standard Liege (belga)–Sampdoria (olasz) 3–0* (De Camargo 23., Onyewu 35., Jovanovics 43.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Sampdoria (olasz)–Sevilla (spanyol) 1–0* (Bottinelli 75.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Stuttgart (német)–Standard (belga) 3–0* (Khedira 5., Hilbert 49., Marica 72.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*D-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. Udinese (olasz)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6–4</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Tottenham Hotspur (angol)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7–4</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. NEC (holland)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6–5</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5–6</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4–9</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Udinese–Tottenham Hotspur 2–0* (Di Natale 24. – tizenegyesből, Pepe 86.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Dinamo Zagreb–NEC 3–2* (Mandzukic 3., Balaban 81., Vrdoljak 84., ill. Carlos 24. – öngól, Janssen 78.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Tottenham–Dinamo Zagreb 4–0* (Bent 30., 33., 70., Huddlestone 59.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Szpartak Moszkva–Udinese 1–2* (Rodríguez 17., ill. Quagliarella 12., 60.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*NEC–Tottenham 0–1 *(O’Hara 14.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Dinamo Zagreb–Szpartak Moszkva 0–1* (Szaenko 75.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Szpartak Moszkva–NEC 1–2* (Covalciuc 2., ill. Van Beukerin 84., Schöne 87.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Udinese–Dinamo Zagreb 2–1* (Quagliarella 5., Obodo 79., ill. Biscan 93.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*NEC Nijemegen–Udinese 2–0 *(John 75., van Beukering 78.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Tottenham–Szpartak Moszkva 2–2* (Modric 67., Huddlestone 74, ill. Dzjuba 23., 33.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*E-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. *VfL Wolfsburg (német)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>13–7</TD><TD>+6</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. *AC Milan (olasz)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8–5</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. *Braga (portugál)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7–5</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Portsmouth (angol)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7–8</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Heerenveen (holland)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3–13</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Heerenveen–Milan 1–3 *(Pranjic 86. – 11-esből, ill. Jong-A-Pin 19. – öngól, Gattuso 23., Inzaghi 69.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Braga–Portsmouth 3–0* (Aguiar 8., Cuesta 46., Alan 87.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*AC Milan–Braga 1–0* (Ronaldinho 90+3.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Wolfsburg–Heerenveen 5–1* (Dzeko 34., 61., Grafite 39., Misimovics 53., Krzynowek 71., ill. Väyrynen 31.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Portsmouth–AC Milan 2–2* (Kabul 62., Kanu 73., ill. Ronaldinho 84., Inzaghi 92.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Braga–Wolfsburg 2–3 *(Barzagli 6. – öngól, Meyong 49., ill. Dzeko 24., Misimovic 83., 94. az elsőt – 11-esből)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Wolfsburg–Portsmouth 3–2 *(Dzeko 3., Gentner 23., Misimovics 74., ill. defoe 11., Mvuemba 14.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Heerenveen–Braga (portugál) 1–2* (Sibon 19., ill. Cuesta 35., Aguiar 56.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Portsmouth–Heerenveen 3–0* (Crouch 40., 42., Hreidarsson 90.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*AC Milan–Wolfsburg 2–2* (Ambrosini 17, Pato 56., ill. Zaccardo 56., Saglik 81.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*F-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. *Hamburg (német)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7–3</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. *Ajax (holland)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5–4</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. *Aston Villa (angol)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5–6</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Zilina (szlovák)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3–4</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Slavia Praha (cseh)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2–5</TD><TD>-3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Aston Villa–Ajax Amsterdam 2–1 *(Laursen 8., Barry 45., ill. Vermaelen 22.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Zilina–Hamburg 1–2* (Rilke 69., ill. Petric 15, Olic 45+1.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Ajax–Zilina 1–0* (L. Suárez 41.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Slavia Praha–Aston Villa 0–1* (Carew 26.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hamburg–Ajax 0–1* (Leonardo 77.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Zilina–Slavia Praha 0–0*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Slavia Praha–Hamburg 0–2* (Olic 30., Petric 90. – tizenegyesből)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Aston Villa–Zilina 1–2* (Delfouneso 28., ill. Leitner 15., Styvar 19.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hamburg–Aston Villa 3–1* (Petric 18., Olic 30., 57. ill. Delfouneso 82.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Ajax–Slavia Praha 2–2* (Vertonghen 4., Suarez 90. – tizenegyesből ill. Cerny 12. Krajcik 30.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*G-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. *Saint-Étienne (francia)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9–4</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. *Valencia (spanyol)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8–4</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. *FC Köbenhavn (dán)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4–5</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Club Brugge (belga)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2–3</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Rosenborg (norvég)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1–8</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*FC Köbenhavn–St.-Étienne 1–3 *(Santin 59. – büntetőből, ill Gomis 2., Perrin 37., Payet 65.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Rosenborg–Club Brugge 0–0*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*St.-Étienne–Rosenborg 3–0* (Ilan 59., Paulo Machado 63., Mirallas 76.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Valencia–Köbenhavn 1–1* (Morientes 61., ill. Santin 85.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Club Brugge–St.-Étienne 1–1* (Vargas 49., ill Gigliotti 44.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Rosenborg–Valencia 0–4 *(Mata 21., Hernández 76., Baraja 87., Joaquín 90.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Valencia–FC Bruges 1–1* (Zsigics, 60., ill. Alcaraz 19.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Köbenhavn–Rosenborg 1–1* (Antonsson 85., ill. Iversen 33.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Club Brugge–Köbenhavn 0–1* (Santin 58.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*St.-Étienne–Valencia 2–2* (Ilan 29., 43. ill. Morientes 32., Zigics 68.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










*H-CSOPORT*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. *CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12–5</TD><TD>+7</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. *Deportivo La Coruna (spanyol)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5–4</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. *Lech Poznan (lengyel)*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5–5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Nancy (francia)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8–7</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Feyenoord (holland)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1–10</TD><TD>-9</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORT MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*1. FORDULÓ (2008 október 23.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Nancy–Feyenoord 3–0* (Zerka 47., Feret 53., Helder 84.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*CSZKA Moszkva–Deportivo la Coruna 3–0* (Dzagojev 9., 12., Vagner Love 61.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. FORDULÓ (2008 november 6.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Feyenoord–CSZKA Moszkva 1–3* (Van Bronckhorst 29., ill. V. Berezuckij 14., Vágner Love 40., 81.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Lech Poznan–Nancy 2–2* (Peszko 5., Stilic 22., ill. Malonga 10., Zerka 81.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. FORDULÓ (2008 november 27.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Deportivo–Feyenoord 3–0* (Lopo 30., Hofland 50. – öngól, Guardado 51.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*CSZKA Moszkva–Lech Poznan 2–1* (Dzagojev 31., Zsirkov 45+1., ill., Stilic 66.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ (2008 december 3-4.)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Lech Poznan –Deportivo 1–1* (Rengifo 42., ill Colotto 2.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Nancy–CSZKA Moszkva 3–4 *(Zerka 5. Feret 72., Camerling 79. ill. Vágner Love 23., 62., 88., Ramón 33.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*5. FORDULÓ (2008 december 17-18.)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Deportivo–Nancy 1–0* (Bodipo 74.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Feyenoord–Lech Poznan 0–1* (Djurdjević 26.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

Ha valakit érdekel a Holland foci.Kat a képre.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

Most volt az Ajaxnál a ,,Toekomst,,az a nap amikor több száz kisgyerek megy az Areenába megmutatni tudását.Ilyenkor a pálya fel van osztva 8 részre.Csoportok vannak a srácokból kialakítva.És mehet a foci.Közben pedig ott járkállnak köztük az Ajax játékosmegfigyelői és nézik,hogy kit érdemes megtartani.Aki tehetséges,,max 6-7 gyerek a több 100-ból,, a következő évet az Ajax iskolában kezdi.






























A szerencsésés tehetséges.Így került az Ajaxhoz pl Davids,Seedorf,van der Saar,Kluivert stb.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

Ajax-Fiorentina

 1-1
*G.: *Leonardo 88., ill. Gilardino 61. 
*Tj.: az Ajax 2-1-es összesítéssel*


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

Stuttgart–Zenit 1:2 (0:1), g.: Gebhart (80). ill. Szemsov( 43.), Fajzulin (86.). Továbbjutó: Zenit. 
Milan–Werder Bremen 2:2 (2:0), g.: Pirlo (27. -11-esből), Pato (34.), ill. Pizarro (68., 78.). Továbbjutó: Werder. 
Standard Liege–Braga 1:1 (0:0), g.: Mbokani (79.), ill. Luis Aguiar (88.). Továbbjutó: Braga. 
Udinese–Lech Poznan 2:1 (0:1), g.: Pepe (57.), Di Natale (91.), ill. Rengifo (13.). Továbbjutó: Udinese. 
Ajax–Fiorentina 1:1 (0:0), g.: Leonardo (88.), ill. Gilardino (61.). Továbbjutó: Ajax. 
Manchester City–FC Köbenhavn 2:1 (0:0), g.: Bellamy (73., 80.), ill. Vingard (92.). Továbbjutó: Manchester City. 
St. Etienne –Olympiakosz 2:1 (1:0), g.: Payet (45.), Ilan (57.), ill. Óscar (75.). Továbbjutó: St. Etienne. 
Deportivo–Aalborg 1-3 (1:3), g.: Sergio 37. ill. Shelton 41., Johansson 44., Enevoldsen 45.). 
Tottenham–Shakhtar 1:1 (0:0), g.: Dos Santos (56.), ill. Fernandinho (86.). 
Valencia–Dinamo Kijev 2-2 (1:1), g.: Marchena (45.), Del Horno (54.), ill. Kravecs (34. 74.).ái


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

*UEFA-KUPA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A NYOLCADDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Werder Bremen (német)–Saint-Etienne(francia) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)–Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Udinese (olasz)–Zenit (orosz) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Paris Saint-Germain (francia)–SC Braga (portugál) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)–Metaliszt Harkov (ukrán) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Manchester City (angol)–Aalborg (dán) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Olympique Marseille (francia)–Ajax Amsterdam (holland) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hamburger SV (német)–Galatasaray (török)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BWizard (2009 Február 27)

Hajrá Liverpool!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

_1983. szeptember 18._
*Ajax-Feyenoord 8-2 (3-2)* 
Amszterdam, Olimpiai Stadion, 40 ezer néző
*Gól: *5. és 84. Jesper Olsen, 14., 75. és 87. Marco van Basten, 23. Peter Boeve, 61. Keje Molenaar, 64. Ronald Koeman, ill. 23. Peter Houtman, 33. Henk Duut 



<OBJECT codeBase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0 height=329 width=400 classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000>
























<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="329" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ifh7FqErJTE"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## torresbaby (2009 Február 27)

A spanyol bajnokság a 24. fordulójának vasárnap esti mérkőzésén a Deportivo a Valenciát fogadta. A Valencia a 25. percben David Villa révén megszerezte a vezetést, de miután a csatárt a 77. percben kiállította a játékvezető, a Depor egyenlített, így végül 1–1-es döntetlennel zárult a találkozó. *Deportivo La Coruna–Valencia 1–1* (Piscu 80. ill. David Villa 25.)


----------



## torresbaby (2009 Február 27)

jah és a spanyol bajnokság mostani állása:
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Barcelona</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>71–20</TD><TD>+51 </TD><TD>60 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Real Madrid</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>55–28</TD><TD>+27 </TD><TD>53 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Sevilla</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>31–21</TD><TD>+10 </TD><TD>44 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Villarreal</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>38–32</TD><TD>+6 </TD><TD>41 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Valencia</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>44–35</TD><TD>+9 </TD><TD>39 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Málaga</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>41–35</TD><TD>+6 </TD><TD>39 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7. Atlético Madrid</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>48–35</TD><TD>+13 </TD><TD>36 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8. Deportivo</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>28–29</TD><TD>–1 </TD><TD>36 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>9. Athletic Bilbao</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>34–37</TD><TD>–3 </TD><TD>31 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10. Valladolid</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>34–39</TD><TD>–5 </TD><TD>30 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11. Santander</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>25–28</TD><TD>–3 </TD><TD>29 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12. Getafe</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>34–36</TD><TD>–2 </TD><TD>28 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13. Almería</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>30–37</TD><TD>–7 </TD><TD>28 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14. Sporting Gijón</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>–</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>30–53</TD><TD>–23 </TD><TD>27 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15. Recreativo</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>21–34</TD><TD>–13 </TD><TD>26 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16. Betis</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>32–38</TD><TD>–6 </TD><TD>26 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>17. Osasuna</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>25–30</TD><TD>–5 </TD><TD>24 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>18. Mallorca</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>24–40</TD><TD>–16 </TD><TD>24 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>19. Espanyol</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>22–38</TD><TD>–16 </TD><TD>21 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>20. Numancia</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>26–48</TD><TD>–22 </TD><TD>20 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

torresbaby írta:


> A spanyol bajnokság a 24. fordulójának vasárnap esti mérkőzésén a Deportivo a Valenciát fogadta. A Valencia a 25. percben David Villa révén megszerezte a vezetést, de miután a csatárt a 77. percben kiállította a játékvezető, a Depor egyenlített, így végül 1–1-es döntetlennel zárult a találkozó. *Deportivo La Coruna–Valencia 1–1* (Piscu 80. ill. David Villa 25.)


 KöszönjükLégy üdvözölve és ha teheted gyere sűrűbben


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">PSV</TH><TD class=score>-</TD><TH class="left tname">Heerenveen</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">20

Afellay, Ibrahim</TD><TD class="summary fr">3

Bak Nielsen, Kristian</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">11

Amrabat, Nordin</TD><TD class="summary fr">8

Beerens, Roy</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">13

Brechet, J&egrave;rémie</TD><TD class="summary fr">4

Breuer, Michel</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">15

Culina, Jason</TD><TD class="summary fr">5

Dingsdag, Michael</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">22

Dzsudzsak, Balázs</TD><TD class="summary fr">7

Elm, Viktor</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">1

Isaksson, Andreas</TD><TD class="summary fr">17

Grindheim, Christian</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">24

Marcellis, Dirk</TD><TD class="summary fr">12

Henrique, Paulo</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">8

Mendez, Edison</TD><TD class="summary fr">20

Popov, Goran</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">3

Salcido, Carlos</TD><TD class="summary fr">10

Pranjic, Danijel</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">6

Simons, Timmy</TD><TD class="summary fr">15

Svec, Michal</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">7

Toivonen, Ola</TD><TD class="summary fr">25

Vandenbussche, Brian</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=2>Cserejátékosok</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">28

Bakkal, Otman</TD><TD class="summary fr">14

Ingelsten, Patrik</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">10

Koevermans, Danny</TD><TD class="summary fr">19

Janmaat, Daryl</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">9

Lazovic, Danko</TD><TD class="summary fr">16

Jong-a-Pin, Calvin</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">16

Nijland, Stefan</TD><TD class="summary fr">21

Kalou, Bonaventure</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">14

Pieters, Erik</TD><TD class="summary fr">35

Sibon, Gerald</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">4

Rodríguez, Francisco Javier</TD><TD class="summary fr">31

Smarason, Arnar</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">21

Roorda, Bas</TD><TD class="summary fr">24

Vonk, Hans</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 27)

Jól elqrta a PSV!
Balázs ügyes gólt lőtt.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 28)

PSV-HEERENVEEN

2-3

<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>27 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>31 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>15 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Paulo Henrique </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>51 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Paulo Henrique </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>90 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Pranjic </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Toivonen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Goran Popov </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Beerens </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Culina </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Toivonen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Vandenbussche </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Goran Popov </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Breuer </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bak Nielsen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dingsdag </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Pranjic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Grindheim </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Svec </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Viktor Elm </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Paulo Henrique </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Beerens </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>59 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Dzsudzsák) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>80 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Koevermans (Toivonen) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>85 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Lazovic (Amrabat) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>46 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Smárason (Grindheim) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>72 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Kalou (Paulo Henrique) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>84 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Ingelsten (Beerens) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Jól elqrta a PSV!
> Balázs ügyes gólt lőtt.


 
Nekem is tetszettÖrülök ha Magyar gyerek gólt lő.Viszont sokat kell még fejlődnie és fog is.Nekem még kicsit sedrének tűnik.Viszont jó jel,hogy nem ő a csere hanem neki van cseréje,,Bakkal,,.Sokat járt vissza segíteni a védekezésben.Gyors és rendre elfutott a széleken.A sedre,,kapkodó,,szó alatt azt értem,hogy ha valami nem jön be akkor csapkod színészkedik kicsit.Viszont *alapember *a PSV-ben.:222::777:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Február 28)

Igazából Bakkal nem a cseréje, mert ő középen játszik. Talán szerncséje, hogy nincs igazán nálánál jobb képességű bal szélső jelenleg a PSV ben. 
Szerencsére alapember, és ezt nagyon meg kell becsülni.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 28)

Ajax D2 - Zeebrugia D2 8-1
Ajax E1 - DWS D2 (vr) 6-1
AS ’80 E1 - Ajax E3 0-9
Willem II C2 - Ajax C3 3-1
Ajax D1 - Feyenoord D1 3-1
RKDES E1 - Ajax F1 3-5
Ajax C2 - SDV Barneveld C1 9-0
Haarlem C1 - Ajax C1 0-4
SC Heerenveen A1 - Ajax A1 4-0
Stormvogels A1 - Ajax A2 1-7 
Ajax B2 - Cambuur L. B1 2-2

Amateurs
VVC 2 - Ajax zat 3 1-3
Ajax zat 2 - Geinoord N’gein 2 1-0 
Ajax zat 1 - Geinoord N’gein 1 0-3
Loosdrecht vet - Ajax vet 1-8


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 1)

Afca,

Ha az Ajax beér a 2. helyre az BL selejtezőt jelent?
A harmadik hely meg EL ?


----------



## afca (2009 Március 1)

1-2 helyezett BL
3-5 helyezett UEFA
16-17 helyezett selejtező a bentmaradásért
18 helyezett kiesik


----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)

*MAGYAR VÁLOGATOTT. A sportágfejlesztési igazgató az Ajaxnál jól bevált módszerekben látja a magyar futball fejlődésének lehetőségét<O</O*

*Jámbor László szerint nincsen idő alulról felfelé építkezni<O</O*

A Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség (MLSZ) sportágfejlesztési igazgatója tizennégy éven keresztül volt tagja az Ajax Amsterdam szakmai stábjának, számtalan világklasszis dolgozott a keze alatt. Jámbor Lászlóval készült interjúban a Nemzeti Sport arra a kérdésre is kereste a választ, milyen célokat szeretne elérni, és hogyan szeretné a holland módszereket meghonosítani Magyarországon.<O</O
<O</O<O</O<O</O

*–Amióta a válogatott mellett is dolgozik, az edzéseken mindenféle ketyeréket szerel a játékosokra. Elárulja, mire jók ezek?*

–Persze, de ehhez tisztázni kell, mi is az én szerepem. A posztom sportágfejlesztési igazgató, és ez meglehetősen tág fogalom. Az oktatás, szakcsoportok, az utánpótlás-válogatottak és a különböző projektek menedzselése mellett többek között beletartozik a teljesítmény fejlesztése is. Ehhez szükséges az edzésteljesítmények értékelése, ahhoz pedig elengedhetetlen azok mérése, hogy ne vitatkozzunk róluk, hanem tényekkel szembesüljünk. Magától értetődő, hogy a játékosokkal teszteket is el kell végeztetni, hogy a mérések kellően értelmezhetőek legyenek, és megállapíthassuk, jó vagy rossz volt-e az edzésmunkájuk.


*–Ezt értem, de hogyan fejlődik ettől a sportág egésze?*

Alapvető kérdés az említett extrém helyzetben, hogy milyen vezetési módszert választunk. Kétféle módon lehet építkezni a labdarúgásban: felülről lefelé vagy alulról felfelé. Az utóbbi hívei hosszú távon gondolkodnak, de úgy, hogy sohase kelljen felelősséget vállalniuk azért, amit csinálnak. Eltelik mondjuk tíz év, a pénzt zsebre tették az alulról felfelé építkezés hívei, és senki sem kéri már számon rajtuk, hogy mi történt mondjuk az első négy-öt esztendőben. Ez nem jó. Aki felelősségteljesen és eredménycentrikusan gondolkodik, pontosan tudja, hogy folyamatos sikerek nélkül nem lehet előrehaladni, így pedig nincs idő az alulról építkezésre. És itt jönnek képbe a klubok, szerepük kulcsfontosságú. Mi a válogatott mellett kidolgozunk, és használunk a teljesítményeket érzékelhető módon fejlesztő módszereket. Ezeket az egyesületeknek át kell venniük, és mindennapos gyakorlattá kell tenniük. A cél az, hogy az élvonalbeli csapatok egy év múlva már képesek legyenek rendszeresen elvégezni ugyanezeket a teszteket, és információkat adni az egyes játékosok teljesítményében végbemenő változásokról.

*–És biztos benne, hogy az erre nem kötelezhető klubok partnerek lesznek ebben a törekvésében?*

–A teljesítmény fejlesztése nem kötelesség, hanem elkötelezettség kérdése. Ha egy vezető hiteles elkötelezettje a futballnak, örülnie kell, hogy készen kap kézhez olyan módszert, amelynél nem tud, nem is tudhat jobbat. Mi – rajtam kívül Erwin Koeman és az operatív edzői csoport vezetőedzője, Wilco van Buuren – innen, a válogatott mellől az összes magyar klubnak kívánjuk közvetíteni a holland modellt, amely hatással lesz a sportág egészére. A következő kérdése pedig – mert akadt, aki megkérdőjelezte – nyilván az lesz, hogy miért éppen a hollandot….

*–Nem jutott eszembe, mert a holland futball eredményei önmagukért beszélnek.*

–Ez igaz. Én Hollandiában tanultam a futballt, ráadásul egy olyan klubnál, az Ajax Amsterdamnál, amelyet a világ elitjébe sorolnak, és nem csupán az első csapat eredményei, hanem az utánpótlás-nevelésben zajló munka alapján is. Tizennégy évet töltöttem ott, ráadásul a klub egyik legdicsőségesebb korszakában lehettem remek szakmai stáb fontos tevékenységet végző tagja. Minden megnyerhetőt megnyertünk, Európa élcsapatai tele voltak a mi kezünk alól kikerülő futballistákkal, és sokat számított, hogy a hatévesektől a felnőttekig minden egyes korosztállyal dolgoztam, és ezt aligha csinálta más akkoriban a világon. A legutóbbi Európa-bajnokságon hét korábbi játékosom szerepelt a holland kezdőcsapatban, öt a padon ült, tizenegyen pedig az ellenfelek válogatottjaiban kaptak helyet. Azt hiszem, ezek a kiragadott tények garantálják a szakmai hitelemet és annak a módszernek az eredményességét is, amelyet most szeretnénk itt meghonosítani.<O></O>
<O</O


----------



## zolika0906 (2009 Március 2)

remélem hogy mégegyszer lesz hazánknak egy olyan csapata, mint az ARANYCSAPAT volt


----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)

zolika0906 írta:


> remélem hogy mégegyszer lesz hazánknak egy olyan csapata, mint az ARANYCSAPAT volt


Jézus Mária......Idejöttél böfögni???Fingod nincs az aranycsapatról.Csak a hozzászólás kell.Azt meg miért nem a szójátékok topikban szeded???????


----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)

A DAC-ban folytatja az FTC és a Győr volt csatára

<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 width=114 align=left borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=108><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Dunaszerdahelyen folytatja a Győr, a Ferencváros, a Balaton FC és a Vardar volt csatára: *Alekszandar Bajevszki *másfél éves szerződést írt alá a DAC labdarúgócsapatával.

A nyolcszoros macedón válogatott támadó Magyarországon kívül korábban Szerbiában, Lengyelországban, Katarban és Belgiumban is légióskodott.

Bajevszki a Vardar anyagi nehézségei miatt hagyta el nevelőklubját.
_(Nemzeti Sport, 2009. február 25.)_

Névjegy: Alexandar Bajevski
Állampolgárság: macedón
Posztja: csatár
Születési idő: 1979. december 8.
Magasság/súly: 182/78
Eddigi pályafutása: FK Vardar Skopje, FK OFK Beograd, Győri ETO, Balaton FC, Ferencváros, FC Górnik Leczna, FC Al Ahli, KV Mechelen, FK Vardar Skopje

Szombaton az Intert fogadja a Lorant-legénység
Bajevski a DAC-ban

Dunaszerdahely. Alaksandar Bajevski a DAC futballcsapatához szerződött. A huszonkilenc esztendős macedón válogatott csatár tegnap egyéves szerződést kötött a dunaszerdahelyi klubbal. Bajevski a Vardar Skopje együttesétől érkezett, de korábban Siófokon és a Ferencvárosban is focizott. Összesen 85 magyar élvonalbeli meccsen lépett pályára és húsz gólt lőtt a 182 cm magas támadó. Dušan Chytil menedzser elmondta, hogy az új szerzemények közül az iráni Parvin, a szlovák Labaška, valamint a finn Stafsulaj már hivatalosan is a DAC játékosa. Megtudtuk, hogy a Lorant-legénység szombaton 13 órakor a dunaszerdahelyi műfüves pályán az Inter ellen tartja bajnoki főpróbáját (tehát nem tegnap játszottak, mint ahogy a SITA hírügynökség tévesen közölte).
_(sz. z., Új Szó, 2009. február 26.)_
<!--mstheme-->


----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)

Az Albert Hein szupermarket hálózat Hollandia legnagyobbja. Néhány hete akcióba kezdtek. Minden €10 vásárlás esetén egy 5 képet tartalmazó csomagot adtak. A képeken Eredivisie játékosok, edzők csapatok illetve a csapatok címerei vannak.

ajaxhírek.nl


----------



## muki86 (2009 Március 3)

ha olyan meló kell ahol a semmit megfizetik,akkor nézd meg nálunk hány falábú fotbalozik


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Hát ja. Nem éppen a magas színvonaláról híres mostanság a labdarúgásunk. De lesz ez még így se.


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 4)

Lehet megkellene tanulnunk újra focizni kevesebb pénzért és lenne eredmény.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 4)

A Feyenoord jövő évi edzője, Mario Been szeretné magával vinni jelenlegi kapusát Babost. Érdekes lenne, hiszen Babos egyszer már nem volt képes megbirkózni a Kuip feszültségével. 

ajaxhírek.nl


----------



## afca (2009 Március 4)

*Különdíjat kapott a DAC-Slovan meccsről készült animációs film egy pályázaton*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 3
A szlovák-magyar egyperces filmpályázat fődíját megosztva Borkur Sightorsson izlandi és Miroslav Remo szlovák művész nyerte el, Patrovics Tamás magyar rendező a dunaszerdahelyi focimeccsen történt incidenst feldolgozó animációs filmjéért a zsűri különdíját kapta - közölte a Pozsonyi Magyar Kulturális Intézet sajtótitkára kedden. 


 Animálták
Foto : SITA


Juhász Katalin felidézte, hogy a pozsonyi Azyl és a budapesti Busho fesztivál szervezői - akiket a pozsonyi magyar intézet "hozott össze" - közösen hirdettek pályázatot annak bizonyítására, hogy létezik normális szlovák-magyar viszony. A pályázat címe: "Nyitott társadalom vagyunk", s egyik témája a szlovák-magyar viszony volt, amelyet 6-7 filmes dolgozott fel. 
A pályázatra, amelyre társadalmi kérdéseket érintő rövidfilmekkel lehetett még jelentkezni, öt országból összesen 124 mű érkezett. Az előzsűri ezek közül 30 alkotást juttatott a döntőbe - mondta Juhász Katalin, hozzátéve, hogy a díjátadót hétfőn késő este tartották Pozsonyban. 
Tájékoztatása szerint az öttagú nemzetközi bírálóbizottság, amelynek tagja volt két magyar filmrendező, Bollók Csaba és M. Tóth Géza is, a fődíjat Borkur Sightorsson Support című, az eutanáziáról szóló egypercesének és Miroslav Remo elhagyott idős emberekről szóló, Ecce Homo című filmjének ítélte. A két fődíjas film alkotói mintegy 1 millió forintnyi eurón osztozhatnak. 
Ne hagy el az agyad! című művével a legjobb animációs filmnek járó különdíjat vehette át Patrovics Tamás, aki a magyar fociszurkolók és a szlovák rendőrök dunaszerdahelyi összecsapását dolgozta föl humoros stílusban - mondta Juhász Katalin. 
MTI/para 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Mi volt ezen humoros????Ott volt????Akkor nem talállta volna humorosnak!!!!Az ilyenből csinállnak egyesek pénzt.És még büszkék is rá!Kis művészlelkek!Hogy nem szégyenli magát az ilyen!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 5)

FTC: nem lőn világosság

BUDAPEST — Könnyen lehet, hogy költöznie kell az FTC-nek: elromlott a stadionjában a világítás, így nem lehet villanyfényes futballmérkőzést rendezni. Pedig az idei első hazai bajnoki március 16-án 19 órakor lenne a Bőcs ellen, s a Sport Televízió közvetítené. 





A Fradi a rossz világítás miatt csak délután tudna játszani az Üllői úton, az MLSZ viszont ragaszkodik az esti meccshez, inkább más pályára vinné az FTC–Bőcs találkozót




Berki Krisztián (28), az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. igazgatója jelezte a labdarúgó szövetség (MLSZ) elnökségének, nem tudják este megrendezni a találkozót. Az eredeti időpontban, jövő szombaton 14 órakor játszanának. – Olyan gyenge a kandeláberek teljesítménye, hogy esti, tévés mérkőzés megrendezéséhez nem tudunk megfelelő fényt biztosítani – mondta Berki. 

A javítási költségeket az együttesnek kell állnia, s jövő hétfőig nem tudják elvégezni a szükséges munkákat. Az FTC tegnap délután értesítést kapott az MLSZ-től: ha nem képes megoldani a problémát, javasolják, hogy a meccset másik helyszínen, például a Puskás stadionban játsszák le.


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Attól,hogy eredménytelen a labdarúgásunk,még szerintem nem könnyű munka megterhelőbb sok munkánál,bár kétségtelen,hogy jól fizet,de ez csak a profiligára érvényes.


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Hajrá Liverpool,Atletico és hajrá Debrecen!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 6)

Pár retro kép.Az 1971-72 Holland csapatok.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 7)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Fehervar</TH><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debrecen</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">15'

Demjen</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">75'

Farkas</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>0 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">90'

Horvath</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Hát nem az ilyen meccsek miattáll az első helyen a Loki.Dehát vennak ilyen meccsek is.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 7)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Z. Moravce</TH><TD class=score>1 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Dun. Streda</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>Aranyosmarót - DAC Dunaszerdahely</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="left summary"> </TD><TD class=score></TD><TD class="right summary"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">47'

Macko (11m)</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">87'

(11m) Parvin</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

*Ferenczi négy góljával ütötte ki az FTC a Tökölt*

*Mesterlövész*

*Hatezer néző biztatta az idegenbeli meccsen a Fradit
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=7474034" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>



Ferenczi István megismételte a Békéscsaba elleni, tavaly augusztusi teljesítményét, ismét négy gólt szerzett


BUDAPEST ‒ Gólzáporos rajtot vett az FTC labdarúgócsapata az NB IIben. A zöld-fehérek az első tavaszi bajnokijukon a Keleti csoportban a Tököllel játszottak, s 7-0-ra nyertek. A csepeli stadionban közel hatezer Ferencvárosszurkoló skandálta négy gól után is a „Pista, Pista” rigmust, így éltetve a Fradi egyik legjobbját, Ferenczi Istvánt (31). Az októberben térdműtéten áteső, s most első tétmeccsén játszó futballista négy gólt szerzett tegnap.

– Utoljára augusztusban a Békéscsaba elleni bajnokin rúgtam négy gólt. Boldog vagyok, hogy újra sikerült, még akkor is, ha kétszer tizenegyesből találtam be. A győzelmet nem szabad túlértékelnünk, szerintem egy közepes csapatot győztünk le – hangsúlyozta Ferenczi, aki góljai után Lipcsei Gáborhoz (39), az együttes egyik masszőrjéhez rohant ki.

– Gabi egész héten azzal zrikált, hogy nem lőttem gólt a felkészülési meccseken. Gondoltam, úgy vágok neki vissza, ha a Tököl ellen betalálok. Ezért szaladtam hozzá ünnepelni – mesélte nevetve Ferenczi. Bobby Davison (49), az FTC vezetőedzője nemcsak a játékosait, hanem a szurkolókat is dicsérte.

– Örülök, hogy begyűjtöttük a három pontot, s annak is, hogy ilyen nagy gólkülönbséggel nyertünk. A szurkolóink fantasztikusak voltak. Olyan hangulatot teremtettek, mintha hazai pályán játszottunk volna – mondta Davison. A Tököl kispadján ülő egykori FTC-futballista, Balogh Gábor már nem volt ilyen elégedett. – Sajnos sok hibával játszottunk, főleg az első félidőben – kesergett a Tököl edzője.
<!-- /cikk cache --><!-- /cikk cache -->*

*

*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Real Madrid</TH><TD class=score>1 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Atl. Madrid</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">38'

D.Forlán</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">55'

M.Salgado (Guti)</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=10>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">55'

G.Higuaín (G.Heinze)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">57'

K.Huntelaar </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">60'

(Maxi Rodriguez) F.Sinama-Pongolle</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">68'

M.Salgado</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">68'

(N.Camacho) Maniche</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">80'

(J.Heitinga) L.Perea</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">83'

R.van Der Vaart (Raúl)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">84'

P.Assuncao</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">86'

F.Gago</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

Holland bajnokok
<TABLE class=wikitable><TBODY><TR><TH>Év</TH><TH>Győztes</TH><TH>2. helyezett</TH></TR><TR><TD>1897-98</TD><TD>RAP Amsterdam</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1898-99</TD><TD>RAP Amsterdam</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1899-00</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Victoria Wageningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1900-01</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Victoria Wageningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1901-02</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1902-03</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1903-04</TD><TD>HBS Den Haag</TD><TD>Velocitas Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD>1904-05</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>PVV Enschede</TD></TR><TR><TD>1905-06</TD><TD>HBS Den Haag</TD><TD>PVV Enschede</TD></TR><TR><TD>1906-07</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>PVV Enschede</TD></TR><TR><TD>1907-08</TD><TD>Quick Den Haag</TD><TD>UD Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1908-09</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD>Wilhelmina Den Bosch</TD></TR><TR><TD>1909-10</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Quick Nijmegen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1910-11</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD>GVC Wageningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1911-12</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD>GVC Wageningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1912-13</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1913-14</TD><TD>HVV Den Haag</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1914-15</TD><TD>Sparta Rotterdam</TD><TD>Vitesse Arnhem</TD></TR><TR><TD>1915-16</TD><TD>Willem II</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1916-17</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD><TD>UVV Utrecht</TD></TR><TR><TD>1917-18</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1918-19</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1919-20</TD><TD>Be Quick Groningen</TD><TD>VOC Rotterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1920-21</TD><TD>NAC Breda</TD><TD>Be Quick Groningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1921-22</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD><TD>Blauw Wit Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1922-23</TD><TD>RCH Haarlem</TD><TD>Be Quick Groningen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1923-24</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Stormvogels IJmuiden</TD></TR><TR><TD>1924-25</TD><TD>HBS Den Haag</TD><TD>NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD>1925-26</TD><TD>SC Enschede</TD><TD>MVV Maastricht</TD></TR><TR><TD>1926-27</TD><TD>Heracle Almelo</TD><TD>NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD>1927-28</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1928-29</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1929-30</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1930-31</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1931-32</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1932-33</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1933-34</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>KFC Koog an de Zaan</TD></TR><TR><TD>1934-35</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Go Ahead Deventer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1935-36</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1936-37</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1937-38</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Heracles Almelo</TD></TR><TR><TD>1938-39</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>DWS Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1939-40</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Blauw Wit Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1940-41</TD><TD>Heracles Almelo</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1941-42</TD><TD>ADO Den Haag</TD><TD>Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD>1942-43</TD><TD>ADO Den Haag</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1943-44</TD><TD>De Volewijckers</TD><TD>VUC Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD>1944-45</TD><TD>Nem játszották le</TD></TR><TR><TD>1945-46</TD><TD>Haarlem</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1946-47</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1947-48</TD><TD>BVV Den Bosch</TD><TD>Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD>1948-49</TD><TD>SVV Schiedam</TD><TD>BVV Den Bosch</TD></TR><TR><TD>1949-50</TD><TD>Limburgia</TD><TD>Blauw-Wit Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1950-51</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>DWS Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1951-52</TD><TD>Willem II</TD><TD>Dermes DVS Schiedam</TD></TR><TR><TD>1952-53</TD><TD>RCH Haarlem</TD><TD>Eindhoven</TD></TR><TR><TD>1953-54</TD><TD>Eindhoven</TD><TD>DOS Utrecht</TD></TR><TR><TD>1954-55</TD><TD>Willem II</TD><TD>NAC</TD></TR><TR><TD>1955-56</TD><TD>Elinkwijk</TD><TD>NAC</TD></TR><TR><TD>1956-57</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Fortuna '54</TD></TR><TR><TD>1957-58</TD><TD>DOS</TD><TD>Sport Enschede</TD></TR><TR><TD>1958-59</TD><TD>Sparta</TD><TD>Rapid JC</TD></TR><TR><TD>1959-60</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1960-61</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1961-62</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1962-63</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1963-64</TD><TD>DWS</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1964-65</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>DWS</TD></TR><TR><TD>1965-66</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1966-67</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1967-68</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1968-69</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1969-70</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1970-71</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1971-72</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1972-73</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1973-74</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>FC Twente</TD></TR><TR><TD>1974-75</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1975-76</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1976-77</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1977-78</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1978-79</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1979-80</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>AZ</TD></TR><TR><TD>1980-81</TD><TD>AZ</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1981-82</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1982-83</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1983-84</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1984-85</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1985-86</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1986-87</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1987-88</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1988-89</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1989-90</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1990-91</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1991-92</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>1992-93</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1993-94</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1994-95</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>Roda JC</TD></TR><TR><TD>1995-96</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1996-97</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>1997-98</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>1998-99</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD>Willem II</TD></TR><TR><TD>1999-00</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>SC Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD>2000-01</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD>2001-02</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>2002-03</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003-04</TD><TD>Ajax</TD><TD>PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD>2004-05</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD>2005-06</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>AZ</TD></TR><TR><TD>2006-07</TD><TD>PSV</TD><TD>Ajax</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

Bajnoki címek száma 

<TABLE class=prettytable><TBODY><TR><TH width=300>Klub</TH><TH>#</TH></TR><TR><TD>AFC Ajax</TD><TD align=right>29</TD></TR><TR><TD>PSV</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR><TD>Feyenoord</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR><TD>kon. H.V.V.</TD><TD align=right>10</TD></TR><TR><TD>Sparta</TD><TD align=right>6</TD></TR><TR><TD>Go Ahead Eagles</TD><TD align=right>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>kon. H.B.S., Willem II</TD><TD align=right>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>ADO Den Haag, Heracles, R.A.P., R.C.H.</TD><TD align=right>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>AZ, Be Quick Groningen, D.O.S., B.V.V., D.W.S.,
FC Eindhoven, Sportclub Enschede, Haarlem,
Limburgia, NAC, Quick, Rapid JC,
S.V.V., De Volewijckers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

Az Ajax női csapata


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## pst (2009 Március 8)

AS ROMA fanok vannak?


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Twente</TH><TD class=score>1 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">PSV</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">64'

Dzsudzsak</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">90'

N Kufo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

TWENTE-PSV

<TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Doelpunten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>90 </TD><TD vAlign=top>N'Kufo </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>63 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Kaarten</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tioté </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Douglas </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Wisgerhof </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>




</TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Opstelling</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Boschker </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Wisgerhof </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Stam </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Braafheid </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Douglas </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Perez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Brama </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Tioté </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Arnautovic </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>N'Kufo </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Elia </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Doel* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Isaksson </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Verdediging* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Kromkamp </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bréchet </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Salcido </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Marcellis </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Middenveld* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Simons </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Méndez </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Afellay </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Aanval* </TD><TD vAlign=top>Toivonen </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Amrabat </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Dzsudzsák </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=querymatch cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><CAPTION>Invallers</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>72 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Janssen (Tioté) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>82 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Denneboom (Brama) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%"><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>73 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bakkal (Toivonen) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>86 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Rodríguez (Amrabat) </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>90 </TD><TD vAlign=top>Nijland (Dzsudzsák) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 9)




----------



## thoky027 (2009 Március 9)

Hali

Ki van zárva amég ilyen falábúak... sajnos


----------



## afca (2009 Március 9)

thoky027 írta:


> Hali
> 
> Ki van zárva amég ilyen falábúak... sajnos


 Hali.Kit érdekel a véleményed???


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 9)

Szia Afca!
Ki az a két fazon a DAC képen?

Mit szólsz, Dzsdudzsi megint rúgott egy gólt \\m/


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 9)

pst írta:


> AS ROMA fanok vannak?


 
Vannak, de it te lehetsz az első


----------



## afca (2009 Március 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Szia Afca!
> Ki az a két fazon a DAC képen?
> 
> Mit szólsz, Dzsdudzsi megint rúgott egy gólt \\m/


 
Baloldali a kapus jobb oldali az edző.

Balázs szépen fejlődik.Nagyon örülök az érdemeinek.Csak így tovább.Hétvégén PSV-Feyenoord.Adja a tv


----------



## afca (2009 Március 10)

Bob Haarms 75 éves.











Tegnap lett 75 éves Bobby Haarms, az Ajax örökös tagja. Az Ajax játékosa volt, majd 1967-2000 között kisebb megszakításokkal volt segédedző, és közben néha vezető edzőn is. Többek között a következő edzőknek volt jobbkeze:
Michels, Kovács, Beenhakker, Cruijff, Van Gaal és Wouters. Cruijff, Jan Mulder, Van Gaal, Tahamata, Rijkaard, Blind és Frank de Boer beszéltek róla, a tiszteletére készített dokumentum filmben. Ő maga nem vett részt az ünneplésen, mert néhány napja kórházban van intenzív osztályon. Szíve nincs rendben.


----------



## tmedve4 (2009 Március 10)

*Miért ne lehetne?*

Miért ne lehetne? Puskáséknak ugyan voltak nagyon hosszú veretlenségi sorozataik, de az Aranycsapat is kaphat ki, attól még Aranycsapat, ha úgy futballozik. Számunkra viszont ez már réges-rég csak ábránd kell maradjon.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 10)

Szombaton jönnek hozzánk a tírpákok. Keleti rangadó, de a sporttv inkább a Fradi-Bőcs meccset adja.
Legalább többen leszünk.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 10)

Eszem megáll! 2:0-ra vert minket a Siófok a kupában! Ezt a szégyent!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 11)

Meglepő debreceni kupavereség Siófokon.

A Siófok hazai környezetben Magasföldi József és Ivancsics Gellért góljaival 2-0-ra legyőzte a címvédő Debrecen együttesét a labdarúgó Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőjének első mérkőzésén. 

_Eredmény, labdarúgó Magyar Kupa, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:
_*BFC-Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 2-0 (1-0) *
Siófok, 150 néző
v.: Németh Á.
*Siófok:* Szalma - Hegedűs, Sütő, Köntös (Bojtor, 84..) - Tusori, Roni (Koós, 55.), Andruskó, Kanta, Ivancsics - Magasföldi, Kogler (Ekounda, 74.)
*DVSC:* Poleksic - Nagy Z., Mészáros, Cosic, Hugo - Dombi (Czvitkovics, 58.), Demjén, Huszák, Szakály (Nagy D., 83.) - Bogdanovic (Oláh, 58.), Kerekes
*gól:* Magasföldi (20.), Ivancsics (57.)

forrás: origo
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 12)

<TABLE id=mc_team_crests cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=mc_support_home_team> 






</TD><TD class=mc_name_home>Marseille</TD><TD class=mc_crest_img>

</TD><TD id=mc_vs>VS</TD><TD class=mc_crest_img>

</TD><TD class=mc_name_away>Ajax</TD>
<TD class=mc_support_away_team><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[window.l_49b8ff9faab01 = function(){ support(312) }//]]></SCRIPT>






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

UEFA KUPA


----------



## afca (2009 Március 13)

Ajaxot és Chelsea-t megjárt focisták az NB I-ben.

Két csapatra való külföldi futballista érkezett a télen a magyar élvonalba, és csakúgy, mint a korábbi években, többségük ezúttal is Kelet-Európából igazolt az NB I-be. A korábbi évekhez képest azonban valamivel kedvezőbb a kép, hiszen a jelek szerint nyitott a balti, illetve az egykori szovjet tagállamok játékospiaca felénk, és ennek köszönhetően a megszokott szerb dömping mellett néhány észt, lett, illetve grúz válogatott is a magyar pályákon futballozhat - köztük olyan is, aki egykoron a Chelsea-nél is megfordult.
*Kameruni és osztrák játékost vett a Siófok*

A BFC Siófok két új igazolása közül a kameruni Georges Aimé Ekoundáról lehet többet tudni. A 23 esztendős támadó tavaly nyáron próbajátékon szerepelt a svájci harmadik vonalban vitézkedő Solothurnnál, és le is igazolták, hiszen a klub honlapján található csapatfotón szerepel (bár a nevét ott Ekundának írták), de később csak egyetlen mérkőzés tudósításban szerepel a neve. Igaz, akkor az FC Olten ellen mesterhármast vágott.
A csatár hazájában a Matoutou Yaoundéban szerepelt, de még tizenévesen átjött Európába, és egy szezont eltöltött a Metz tartalékcsapatában, a francia negyedik vonalban. Elzászban csapattársa volt többek között a jelenleg a Lille-ben szereplő Ludovic Obraniak vagy a Newcastle United védője, Sébastien Bassong is. Egy év elteltével a francia ötödik vonalban szerénykedő Les Sables-d'Olonne játékosa lett, majd újabb egy év múlva megint a negyedosztályban, a Moulins együttesében szerepelt, ahol tíz bajnokin egyszer sem volt eredményes.
Szintén a Balaton partján folytatja pályafutását az osztrák Daniel Kogler, aki augusztusban még csak 21 esztendős lesz. Ő az AKA St. Pölten nevű, elsősorban utánpótláskorú játékosokat foglalkoztató egyesületben kezdte karrierjét, majd 2007 nyarán a SV Bad Aussee focistája lett. Az osztrák másodosztályú klubban 24 bajnokin négyszer volt eredményes, majd a Velezs Mosztar vette meg - Boszniában viszont az elmúlt fél évben nem szerzett gólt.
*Diósgyőr, Debrecen: az öt érkező légiósból négyen szerbek*
A diósgyőri egyesülethez két új délszláv futballista érkezett a télen. A szerb Milan Bogunovic a Vozdovac Beogradtól jött el: a középhátvéd a másodosztályú egyesületben az előző fél évben 13 bajnokin szerepelt, és egy gólt ért el. Bogunovic a Jedinstvo Ub nevű klubnál kezdett, majd a Buducnost Podgoricában folytatta. A montenegrói egyesülettel 2004-ben feljutott a szerb-montenegrói pontvadászat élvonalába, és ennek eredményeként a patinás Crvena zvezda igazolta le, de a belgrádi egyesületnél Bogunovic csak elvétve kapott lehetőséget. Így aztán hamarosan az FK Zemunba került, ahol már rendszeresen pályára lépett - a nemzetközi híradásokba azonban csak akkor került be, amikor a Partizan elleni bajnokin öngólt rúgott. Egy váratlan fordulattal 2007 nyarán a libanoni Al-Nejmahba szerződött, amellyel az AFC-kupában (ami a második számú ázsiai klubtornának számít) egészen az elődöntőig jutott, sőt az indiai Mahindra United ellen a negyeddöntőban gólt is szerzett. Tavaly nyáron aztán visszatért hazájába, a Vozdovachoz - de előtte még a Zalaegerszegnél is volt próbajátékon. A DVTK másik új légiósáról már kevesebb az információ. A 21 éves csatár, Djordje Simic a harmadosztályú Backa Palankától érkezett, előtte pedig futballozott az FK Becejben is.




*Tony Stokes: West Ham United után Újpest*​A debreceni egyesülethez hárman érkeztek a télen külföldről. A szerb kapus, Djordje Pantic a svéd Enköpinget hagyta ott a Loki kedvéért: tavaly a svéd második vonalban védett 23 találkozón. Pantic a belgrádi Partizan nevelése, bár kölcsönben megfordult az Obilicnél is. A Partizanban nem sokat védett, bár a 2005-2006-os idényben ő állt a kapuban a Maccabi Petah-Tikva elleni hazai UEFA-kupa-mérkőzésen - amelyet a szerbek 5-2-re elveszítettek. 2007 januárjában a német Koblenz vette meg, de a Bundesliga 2-ben egyetlen tétmeccsen sem szerepelt, ráadásul az átigazolása körüli pénzügyi szabálytalanságok miatt az alelnöknek, Michael Rechnek le kellett mondania a posztjáról.
A DVSC új szerb hátvédje, Bozidar Cosic a patinás Ajaxot is megjárta, igaz, csak ifistaként szerepelt az amszterdamiaknál. Az Utrechtnél is csak a korosztályos gárdában játszott, majd rövid ideig szerepelt a német harmadosztályú KFC Uerdingennél. A 2004-2005-ös pontvadászatban már otthon, a Zeleznikben szerepelt, ahonnan 2006 nyarán az orosz másodosztályú Himki vette meg. Ott mindössze nyolc bajnokin szerepelt, az előző szezonban a Zemunban játszott 12 találkozón, a jelenlegi bajnokságot már a bosnyák Modrica Maximánál kezdte. Ezzel a klubbal négy BL-selejtezőn is szerepelt, de mivel januárban lejárt a szerződése, a DVSC ingyen igazolhatta le.
A fiatal brazil balhátvédet, Hugo Leonardo Pereira Nascimentót (aki csak a Hugo művésznéven szerepel), egykoron nagy tehetségnek tartották. A patinás Vasco da Gamánál kezdte pályafutását, 2005 őszén a brazil U18-as válogatottba is meghívást kapott, 2006-ban pedig az országos bajnokságban is bemutatkozhatott a Vasco színeiben: összesen három bajnokin vetették be a felnőttek között. Később azonban nem tudott tartósan megkapaszkodni a csapatban, így a szintén riói Friburguenséhez került, amely országos szinten csak a harmadik-negyedik vonalhoz tartozik.
*A Fehérvár új fiataljai a felnőttek között még nem bizonyítottak*
Az FC Fehérvár új légiósai közül a horvát Ivan Buljubasic legalább annyit elmondhat magáról, hogy a Hajduk Splitnél nevelkedett, azonban még tizenévesen az Imotskiba igazolt, a fehérváriak pedig a horvát harmadosztályú Mosor Zrnovnicától vették meg. A montenegrói Darko Karadzic is fiatalnak számít, ő a belgrádi Radtól érkezett a klubhoz, első csapata viszont a Sutjeska Niksic volt. Karadzic 2006-ban ott volt az U17-es Európa-bajnokságon Szerbia és Montenegró válogatottjával, és a belgák elleni csoportmeccsen gólt is szerzett - a felnőttek között azonban eddig nem váltotta meg a világot.
Ugyanez az ukrán támadóról, Olekszandr Tkacsukról is elmondható: ő az üzbég Kizilkum Zarafsontól jött, amely tavaly csak nagy nehézségek árán maradt az üzbég élvonalban, ám Tkacsuk egyetlen találatot sem ért el a bajnokságban - a kupában azért egyszer eredményes volt, igaz, akkor is tizenegyesből. A brazil Alison Silva a lett Metalurgs Liepajától költözött Székesfehérvárra.
*A Győri ETO FC a balti vonalat erősítette*
<TABLE id=bannerestablazat style="WIDTH: 284px" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Győrhöz többek között két észt és egy litván focista is érkezett - ráadásul nem is teljesen ismeretlen labdarúgókról van szó. A középcsatár Jarmo Ahjupera például ötszörös válogatott, igaz, utoljára 2007-ben húzhatta fel a címeres mezt - elsőként pedig még 2001-ben, mindössze 17 esztendősen. A hórihorgas csatár akkoriban a Flora Tallinnban szerepelt, és a győriek most onnan vették meg, de az elmúlt nyolc évben Ahjupera megfordult a Valgában, a Tervis Pärnuban és a Tulevik Viljandiban is. Az elmúlt két esztendőben egyébként kifejezetten eredményes volt az észt élvonalban, 2007-ben 17, 2008-ban pedig 15 gólig jutott - a gólkirályi címhez még tucatnyi találat kellett volna.
Honfitársa, az NB I-ben góllal debütált Tarmo Kink tavaly a Levadia Tallinnban eggyel több gólt ért el, mint Ahjupera, és a középpályás már külföldön is kipróbálhatta magát: 2003 és 2006 között a Szpartak Moszkva focistája volt. Az orosz gárdában azonban csak elvétve lépett pályára, három év alatt csak két bajnokin és egy UEFA-kupa-találkozón vetették be. A nemzeti csapatban azonban ez idő alatt is rendszeresen szerepelt, aminek köszönhetően már 30-szoros válogatott, és három gólt is szerzett a címeres mezben - mindhármat tavaly.
A lett Linas Pilibaitis tavaly nyáron hívta fel magára a nemzetközi közvélemény figyelmét, amikor klubja, az FBK Kaunas az ő góljával verte ki a BL selejtezőjéből a skót Rangerst. Pedig Skóciában már jól ismerhették volna, hiszen 2007-ben öt találkozón játszott a Heartsban is. Ő is válogatottnak mondhatja magát, 2006 óta hétszer játszott a lett nemzeti gárdában.
Nem a Baltikumból, de az egykori Szovjetunió területéről, még pontosabb Grúziából szerződött a győriekhez Rati Alekszidze, akit egykoron hazája legnagyobb tehetségének tartottak. Az 1978-as születésű csatár három bajnoki címet szerzett a Dinamo Tbiliszivel, és teljesítményével az angol Chelsea érdeklődését is felkeltette. A londoniak le is igazolták, de a sztárokkal teletűzdelt egyesületnél nem sok esélye volt arra, hogy bekerüljön a csapatba - ehhez Gianfranco Zolát, Tore-Andre Flót, Jimmy Floyd Hasselbainket vagy éppen Eidur Gudjohnsent kellett volna kiszorítania. Rati mindössze két bajnokin szerepelt a Kékeknél, még 2000 decemberében, majd egy év múlva visszatért a Dinamóhoz. A Tbiliszi együttesben továbbra is viszonylag eredményesen játszott, így 2004-ben az orosz Rosztov vette meg, de itt sem vált be, és akkor úgy tűnt, hogy a profi karrierje is véget ér. Három évet hagyott ki, mígnem a Lokomotivi Tbiliszinél újrakezdte, és olyan jól futballozott, hogy visszakerült a grúz válogatottba is - ahol eddig 26 alkalommal szerepelt.
Honfitársa, David Odikadze számára viszont a Győr az első külföldi állomás: a tízszeres válogatott középpályás otthon játszott már az Iberia Szamtrediában, a Gurija Lancshutiban, a Kolheti Potiban és az FC Tbilisziben is, az elmúlt négy esztendőt pedig a Dinamo Tbiliszinél töltötte.
Az új edző a szerb kapcsolatokat is tovább erősítette az ETO-nál, hiszen a légiósdömpingben három honfitársa is helyet kapott. A hátvéd Lazar Stanisic egészen 2007-ig az alacsonyabb osztályú Macva Sabac csapatában játszott, mígnem a macedón Rabotnicki Kometalba igazolt. A szkopjei gárdával bajnokságot és kupát is nyert, és alapembernek számított, ennek ellenére tavaly nyáron átigazolt a helyi rivális Vardarhoz. Az UEFA-kupában szerepelt a Zrinjski Mostar és a Bolton Wanderers ellen is, a bosnyákok ellen gólt is szerzett.
A szintén védő Vladimir Djordjevic sokkal kacskaringósabb karriert tudhat maga mögött: sokáig a Radnicki Nisben játszott, mígnem 2006-ban egy váratlan fordulattal a brazil Fluminense szerződtette. A dél-amerikai kaland csak fél évig tartott, 2007 januárjában Djordjevic visszatért Szerbiába, a Crvena zvezdához, amelynek színeiben azonban nem kapott túl sok lehetőséget: az előző szezonban két bajnokin és egy UEFA-kupa-találkozón szerepelt. Az elmúlt fél évben már nem is itt, hanem egykori nevelőegyesületében, a Radnickiban szerepelt.




*Tarmo Kink (11-es számű mezben) Tallinból érkezett az ETO-hoz*​A győri szerb kolónia legismertebb tagja kétségtelenül Bojan Neziri, aki két alkalommal a szerb nagyválogatott mezét is felhúzhatta. A kőkemény hátvéd Stanisichez hasonlóan Szabácson kezdett el futballozni, de a Vojvodinával futott be: 2000 és 2003 között közel 60 bajnokin viselte az újvidéki klub mezét. Ez elég volt ahhoz, hogy 2003 nyarán a lecsapjon rá a Metalurh Donyeck. Neziri Ukrajnában sem futballozott rosszul, így 2004 nyarán szerepelhetett az U21-es Európa-bajnokságon, majd az athéni olimpián is a szerb-montenegrói válogatottal. A 2005-2006-os szezonban kölcsönben a VfL Wolfsburgban játszott, és a Bundesligában 20 találkozón szerepelt - meg is hívták a szerb nagyválogatottba. A Farkasok azonban nem vették meg végleg, és Neziri Donyeckbe visszatérve egyre kevesebb lehetőséget kapott. Az előző idényt kölcsönben a belga FC Brusselsben töltötte, ahol a magyar Pető Zoltán is a klubtársa volt.
*Akik ezúttal kevésbé bíztak a külföldiekben*
Kecskeméten már eddig is rengeteg délszláv focista szerepelt, és a télen hozzájuk csatlakozott a montenegrói Vladan Pelicic, mégpedig a Zeta Golubovcitól. A 19 esztendős focista 2006-ban szerepelt a szerb-montenegrói U17-es válogatottban, jelenleg pedig a montenegrói korosztályos csapatot erősíti. Klubjával tavaly nyáron az UEFA-kupában is pályára lépett.
A nyíregyházi idegenlégió is "csak" egy fővel bővült a télen, igaz, a grúz Davit Imedasvili kétszeres válogatott. Ő hazájában a WIT Georgia Tbiliszi csapatában tűnt fel, és innen vette meg őt a Dinamo Kijev 2006 nyarán, de az ukrán egyesületnél többnyire csak a tartalékok között szerepelt - vagy még ott sem. Az ősszel például a Dinamo második csapatában is csak hét találkozóig jutott.
A Zalaegerszeg Lettországból erősített, amikor leigazolta a Daugava Daugavspils támadóját, Artjom Rudnevset. A 21 éves csatár hazájában az előző két idényben egyaránt hétszer volt eredményes, és ez már elég volt ahhoz, hogy bemutatkozzon a nagyválogatottban: a címeres mezt eddig kétszer húzhatta fel, legutóbb februárban Örményország ellen.
A Vasasnál is a szerb focistákban bíznak, azonban Angyalföldön nem a fiatal lendület, hanem a rutin a lényeg. A piros-kékek éppen ezért a 26 esztendős Ljubisa Vukelját igazolták le, aki már 17 évesen bemutatkozhatott a szerb élvonalban a Vojvodina színeiben, és éveken keresztül volt az újvidéki gárda erőssége. A 2005-2006-os bajnokságban elért kilenc gólja után a Partizan Beograd hívta soraiba, de a fővárosiaknál nem ment neki ilyen jól a játék (pedig az UEFA-kupában is pályára léphetett), így előbb a ciprusi Ethnikosz Ahnasznak, majd a Vojvodinának adták kölcsön. Ősszel pedig a bosnyák Boracs Banja Lukában futballozott.
*Az Újpest Angliából igazolt két fiatalt*
Mint látható, a magyar klubok elsősorban a keleti piacra figyeltek, de egyetlen kivétel azért akadt. Az Újpest az angol kapcsolatokat próbálta erősíteni a télen, és ennek köszönhetően két fiatal focistát is szerződtetett Angliából. Közülük a West Ham Unitedtől kölcsönvett középpályás, Tony Stokes már játszott is az NB I-ben. A 22 esztendős focista még 2005 szeptemberében mutatkozhatott be a Kalapácsosok első csapatában, mégpedig a Ligakupában, de ezt követően egyszer sem játszhatott a felnőttek között a WHU-nél.
Máshol viszont igen, hiszen rendszeresen kölcsönadták: játszott az ötödik vonalban a Rushden and Diamondsnál, a harmadosztályban a Brighton & Hove Albionnál, majd ismét az ötödik osztályba került, a Stevenage Borough-ba. Eközben a West Ham tartalékjainál megkapta a csapatkapitányi karszalagot. Az újpestiek másik angol focistája, Scott Malone viszont eddig csak a korosztályos csapatokban szerepelt a Wolverhampton Wanderersnél, és kevéssel az előtt írta alá profi szerződését, hogy kölcsönadták volna a Megyeri útra.


forrás: origo
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 13)

Božidar Cosic <TABLE class=spieler><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">VSC Debrecen </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Nemzeti Bajnoksag </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Weiterblättern zu: Péter Biro​



Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">25.07.1982</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,82</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD>



Serbien </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuß:</TD><TD>links</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=spieler style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: -13px! important; MARGIN-LEFT: 135px"><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
Profil Transferdaten Leistungsdaten Auf einen Blick Korrektur 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/47102/bozidar-cosic/
<TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN: 15px 0px 2px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Transferhistorie</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="CLEAR: left; WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Saison</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Monat/jahr</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">von</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">zu</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ausgel.</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Ablöse</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="HEIGHT: 20px">08/09</TD><TD class=ac>01.2009</TD><TD>



FK Modrica Maxima</TD><TD>



 VSC Debrecen</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>ablösefrei</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="HEIGHT: 20px">07/08</TD><TD class=ac>01.2008</TD><TD>



FK Zemun</TD><TD>



 FK Modrica Maxima</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>?</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="HEIGHT: 20px">07/08</TD><TD class=ac>07.2007</TD><TD>



FK Macva Sabac</TD><TD>



 FK Zemun</TD><TD class=ar></TD><TD class=ar>?</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #006 2px solid" colSpan=2>Transfererlöse gesamt:</TD><TD class=ar style="BORDER-TOP: #006 2px solid" colSpan=4>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN: 15px 0px 2px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Jugendvereine</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 11px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 5px; WHITE-SPACE: normal">Ajax, Utrecht, FC Khimki</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Március 13)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">A vereség ellenére sem búsulhat az Ajax </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">





UEFA Kupa, nyolcaddöntő: Marseille-Ajax Amsterdam 2-1 (2-1) </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">




Az Ajax közel 50 percen át tíz emberrel játszott Marseille-ben, de minimális hátránnyal utazott haza.




</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



A Marseille a 19. percben szerezte meg a vezetést, Benoit Cheyrou 25 méterről hatalmas gólt akasztott Kenneth Vermeer kapujába. A 33. percben Mamadou Niang nyugtatta meg a kelleténél kicsit jobban a franciákat, 2-0-nál már egész tisztes előny birtokosai voltak. 

Az Ajax azonban szépített, az Eyong Enoh ellen elkövetett szabálytalanságért megítélt büntetőt Luis Suárez gólra váltotta a 36. percben. 

A 42. percben Gregory van der Wiel megkapta második sárga lapját és vele a pirosat, így az Ajax tíz emberrel fejezte be a meccset. 

*UEFA Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés 

Olympique Marseille-Ajax Amsterdam 2-1 (2-1) 
Gól:* Cheyrou (19.), Niang (33.), ill. Suárez (36., 11-esből). 
*Kiállítva:* Van der Wiel (42.) 
*Marseille:* Mandanda - Bonnart, Civelli, Hilton, Taiwo - Cana (M'Bami, 46.), Cheyrou - Koné (Samassa, 75.), Valbuena, Ben Arfa (Zenden, 67.) - Niang. 
*Ajax:* Vermeer - Van der Wiel, Oleguer, Vermaelen, Alderweireld - Sulejmani, Enoh, Lindgren (Schilder, 22.), Aissati, Emanuelson (Silva, 43.) - Luis Suárez (Leonardo, 83.).</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%">




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Forrás: SportFórum.hu


----------



## bonaparte33 (2009 Március 13)

a remény hal meg utoljára, de most vannak jó labdarúgóinkk, mondjuk.. pl. Hajnal, Huszti ... meg van sok tehetség is, mint pl. Szalai, Németh


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 13)

Vonulnak a tírpákok Debrecenben:
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...BqP&cd=1&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 13)

Megnéztem a videót Pisti,hát elég félelmetes a bevonulás!Győzni jönnek??!!Remélem ott lesz azért a Loki is!HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327610"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327610" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 13)

aniko45 írta:


> Megnéztem a videót Pisti,hát elég félelmetes a bevonulás!Győzni jönnek??!!Remélem ott lesz azért a Loki is!HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!



Ugyan már, mi sokkal többen szoktunk Tíregyre menni!
Ha nem fog esni 7-8 ezer ember kimegy szerintem. Te jössz?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 13)

Afca !

Szerintem az Ajax túljut a Marseille-en.
Mit tippelsz a Feyenoord-PSV-re?


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca !
> 
> Szerintem az Ajax túljut a Marseille-en.
> Mit tippelsz a Feyenoord-PSV-re?


 
Én is bízom benne,hogy továbbjutnak.10 emberrel játszottak 1 félidőt.A 42 percben van der Wielt kiállították.

<TABLE class=next_table_march_td cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR height=22><TD colSpan=3>FEYENOORD - PSV
</TD></TR><TR height=60>
<TD align=right width="42%">



</TD><TD class=team_logos width="16%">VS</TD><TD align=left width="42%">



</TD>
</TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=26></TD></TR><TR height=44><TD colSpan=3>*STADION: *De Kuip


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Így kezdenek:*Feyenoord:* Timmer; Lucius, Bahia, Hofland, Van Bronckhorst; El Ahmadi, Tomasson, Fer; Wijnaldum, Makaay en Biseswar. 
*PSV:* Isaksson; Culina, Bréchet, Marcellis, Salcido; Méndez, Afellay, Simons; Lazovic, Toivonen en Dzsudzsák. 

*STATISTIKA*

12/01/2008 Feyenoord - PSV 0-1 
26/12/2006 Feyenoord - PSV 1-1 
11/12/2005 Feyenoord - PSV 1-0 
12/12/2004 Feyenoord - PSV 3-3 
21/09/2003 Feyenoord - PSV 1-3 
21/12/2008 PSV - Feyenoord 1-0 
23/09/2007 PSV - Feyenoord 4-0 
17/09/2006 PSV - Feyenoord 2-1 
12/04/2006 PSV - Feyenoord 1-1 
15/05/2005 PSV - Feyenoord 4-2 

Szerintem lebőg hazai pályán a Feyenoord.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

2009. március 14. - 16.00ó
Dunaszerdahely (Corgoň liga, 21.forduló)
a







DAC 1904 - Artmedia 

Remélem nyerünk.Ott leszek a lelátónMár zsebben vannak a jegyek​


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 14)

Most jöttem haza a meccsről. 
NYERTÜNK 4:0-RA KIRÁÁÁÁÁLYSÁÁÁÁG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

*Corgoň-liga. 21. f. DAC - Artmedia - 0:4 (0:3) *


A DAC-ot szombaton egy minden tekintetben jobb csapat fektette kétvállra. A hazai csapat védelme semmit nem tudott kezdeni az ellenfél csatáraival, saját csatárai pedig a 89. percben kerültek először helyzetbe. Kweuke is nagyon hiányzik, ám Pinte Attila nélkül, olyan szerencsétlen és sebezhető volt a védelem, mintha nem is futballisták alkotnák, hanem éretlen kisgyerekek. Werner Lorantnak lesz mit csinálnia, hogy csapatot csináljon a fiúkból. <META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>
http://www.parameter.sk/files/imagecache/large/files/article_image/SITA_DSC_6948_0.jpg 



<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=390 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=offernametre vAlign=top colSpan=3>Biztos és fontos győzelem a Bőcs ellen
[2009-03-14 16:59]</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fraditexts vAlign=top colSpan=3>



*Csapatunk 4-1-re verte a Bőcsöt hazai pályán, így növeltük előnyünket a tabellán. Remekül kezdődött a meccs, potyogtak a gólok, majd pedig fokozatosan őröltük fel a vendégeket. Góljainkat Dragóner, Fitos, Ferenczi és Wedgbury szerezték.
- 100%Fradi - *Remek hangulatban kezdődött a meccs, és eseménydúsan is. Fitos kimaradt lehetősége után máris megszereztük a vezetést: a 6. percben Dragóner bólintott szépen a hálóba (1-0). Egy perc sem telt el, és Urbin hatalmas bombagóllal kiegyenlített (1-1). 
Nekünk sem kellett több két percnél, máris újra vezettünk. A Wedgbury buktatásáért megítélt büntetőt Ferenczi még elhibázta, ám az érkező Fitos nem hibázott. A szélső egyébként nagyon jól játszott, percekkel később az egyik helyzeténél csak centik hiányoztak, a kapufát találta el. Majd a 26. percben remekül adott középre, Ferenczi pedig szépen csúsztatott a hálóba. A félidő második felére kiegyenlítetté vált a küzdelem, inkább a mezőnyben gyűrték egymást a csapatok, de az iramra nem lehetett panasz. A hajrában aztán növeltük előnyünket, Wedgbury lőtte ki a sarkot szépen (4-1). Fordulás után főként mezőnyjáték zajlott, majd Irhás bombáját védte Holczer, a túloldalon Ashmore tüzelt veszélyesen. A folytatásban sem volt sok történés a pályán, nyoma sem volt az első félidő változatos játékának. Gyűrték egymást a csapatok, de lényegesen kevesebb volt a szép jelenet, mint az első félidőben. A végén még Abdi találta el egy remek lövéssel a kapufát, majd véget ért a meccs, amelyet 4-1-re nyertünk meg.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.ftc.hu/index.php?action=main&nid=22899&sact=news


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

*Edzői nyilatkoztatok a DAC–Artmedia (0:4) párharc után*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 14 - 18:55 
A DAC hazai rajtja fiaskóval végződött. A szurkolókhoz hasonlóan a sárga-kékek szakvezetői is csak nehezen tudtak napirendre térni a történtek felett. Ezt tükrözték a sárga-kékek német stratégájának szavai és arckifejezése a mérkőzést követő sajtótájékoztatón. 


 Werner Lorant dühös volt védenceire a vesztes csata után
SITA


Werner Lorant (DAC): „Kiábrándító teljesítményt produkáltak futballistáink, akik fittyet hánytak az edzői utasításokra, nem összpontosítottak a találkozóra. Ilyen hozzáállással nem lehetnek eredményesek még a II. labdarúgóligában sem. Keveset futottak, keveset ütköztek. Megértem a drukkerek elégedetlenségét.” 

Michal Hipp (Artmedia): „Jól feltérpeztük, ennek is köszönhetően megleptük a DAC-ot. Nem hagytuk magunkat beszorítani térfelünkre, a kapunk elé ívelt magas labdákat elfejeltük. Védenceim taktikailag éretten futballoztak, küzdöttek, technikailag is felülmúlták a vendéglátókat. Szépségdíjas találatokat is produkáltak. Ilyen arányban is megérdemeltük a győzelmet.”


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Most jöttem haza ameccsről. Ba vagyok [email protected], ÚGYHOGY BOCSIŰŰŰŰŰŰ!!!!!!!!!!!
> NYERTÜNK 4?:0 KIRÁÁÁÁÁLYSÁÁÁÁGH!!!!!!!!!!!


 



























GRATULÁLOK!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

DAC-ARTMEDIA

Koreográfia a meccs előtt.Bevonuló hun lovasok és helikopterrel érkező kék sárga sasmadár.A közönség tombolt.

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/03/14/dac-artmedia-helikopter-osmagyarok-palyan


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

Pisti barátom én leléptem.Ez a fórum hihetetlen szar lett.Azt mondták így marad.Akkor használlják ők.Szervusz barátom.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Most jöttem haza a meccsről.
> NYERTÜNK 4:0-RA KIRÁÁÁÁÁLYSÁÁÁÁG!!!!!!!!!!!


 REMEK!!!!Nem voltam a meccsen,az interneten követtem nyomon,jó volt!A szombati meccsre kell mostmár koncentrálni!Mire tippelsz?


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 15)

afca írta:


> Pisti barátom én leléptem.Ez a fórum hihetetlen szar lett.Azt mondták így marad.Akkor használlják ők.Szervusz barátom.


 
Hiányozni fogsz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 15)

Pénteken lesz 7-től. Nem lesz egyszerű az biztos.
Addig is kedden még egy kupameccs a Siófokkal.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 15)

Csak visszajön, remélem. Volt már ilyen, hogy megsértődött valamin aztán összepakolt.


----------



## Wesker (2009 Március 15)

A bajnokok ligáját a Bayern nyeri. Hajrá Bayern, kiejtik az összes nyálgép angol csapatot.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 16)

SZIASZTOK!

"ÁLOMCSAPAT"....


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Csak visszajön, remélem. Volt már ilyen, hogy megsértődött valamin aztán összepakolt.[/q
> 
> Én is remélem,érezni fogjuk a hiányát!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 17)

Pisti!Láttad a meccset?Mi volt a probléma?......Remélem a pénteki rendben 
lesz!!!
Hajrá Loki!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 18)

aniko45 írta:


> Pisti!Láttad a meccset?Mi volt a probléma?......Remélem a pénteki rendben
> lesz!!!
> Hajrá Loki!!



Katasztrofális játék. Főleg az "öregek" és az újak játszottak, mint ne mondjak megye III. szinten. Érdektelenül, hajtás nélkül.
Nem tudom , de olyan érzésem van, hogy direkt estünk ki. 
Péntekre nincs jó előérzetem, lehet el se megyek. Ha ezek [email protected] minket szurkolókat, hát én is tojok rájuk nagy ívben !


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 18)

afca írta:


> Nono mi is kikaptunk mégis ott leszek a következő meccsen.....



Na végra már! Már azt hittem neked tényleg meszeltek itt!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 18)

Tényleg nem adhatod fel Pisti,! Lehet hogy tényleg nem "akartak" tovább jutni?!Na de a péntek esti az már nem mehet babra!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 18)

Na, Afca tényleg berágott. 
Szóval minek utazzak fel Pestre egy ilyen csapatnak szurkolni?
Egy csomó pénz meg idő.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 19)

A csapat nem változhat meg,a körülmények mások ,lesz ez még jó is!Ha nem mész ,ki informál engem ezentúl?!
HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 20)

Ezért nem mentem fel Pestre. Megéreztem a mai eredményt.
Azt kell mondjam, ma jó lett volna dózsa szurkolónak lenni. Hatalmas hangulatot csináltak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 20)

Afca !

Feladom! ....Nem tudok privátba írni neked, mert sosem jelenik meg az amit írtam. Ez is az újításnak köszönhető?????
Sajnálom, hogy leléptél, sok érdekes dolgot tettél fel ide, biztos vagyok benne, hogy sokan olvasták, mégha nem is reagáltak rá.
Azért én még reménykedem, hogy egyszer visszajössz, mert hiányzol nekünk.

Minden jót Neked!

Pisti.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Március 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Ezért nem mentem fel Pestre. Megéreztem a mai eredményt.
> Azt kell mondjam, ma jó lett volna dózsa szurkolónak lenni. Hatalmas hangulatot csináltak.


Hát úgy tűnik jól érezted a péntek esti vereséget,a Dózsások küzdeni akarása pédaadó volt,szinte átérzett képernyőn keresztül is a nagy akarás!Remélem lesz módja a Lokinak bizonyitani hogy többre képesek!:6:


----------



## afca (2009 Március 24)




----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 24)

Szia Afca!

Üdv újra a fedélzeten!!!!!!!!


----------



## kidret (2009 Március 25)

LOKIKa érted élek én 
Sajna eléggé elszúrtuk ezt az Újpest elleni meccsett, de remélem a srácok azért bajnokok leszenek
LOKI!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)

*



MŠK Žilina - FK DAC 1904



*

*5:1 (2:0)*

*Hol a csapatunk?! A rossz tavaszi rajt folytatódik, az újabb pofont a bajnoki címre törő Zsolna otthonában kaptuk. A minden téren jobb hazaiak büntették védelmünk megingásait, győzelmük ilyen arányban is megérdemelt. A kevés pozitívumok közt említhető Regedei parádés távoli bombája és a 120-tagú sárga-kék szurkolói csoport kitartó buzdítása. Legközelebb két hét múlva, a válogatott szünetet követően Nyitrán vendégszerepel a DAC.*​


----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)

A lelátó angyalai DAC


----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)

REGEDI CSABA


----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)

Novota Jani


----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 25)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZO5k2GVIDA

Pisti barátom ezt neked hoztam.Nézd végig. ,,a meghívottak akik számítanak.......,,


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 25)

Afca!
Ez nagyon király volt


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 25)

Dózsa-Loki
http://videa.hu/videok/sport/ujpest-dvsc-2009-boys-bulldogs-debrecen-LeoY2092PnxzEotZ


----------



## afca (2009 Március 26)

Nálatok is zajlik az élet!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 26)

Hétvégén Nyitra-DAC.Már gyakorolnak a Nyitrai pályán a rohamrendőrök.Remélem nem lessz balhé


----------



## dávid100 (2009 Március 26)

Helótok akinek megvan a Fradi induló az vegyen fel MSN-re:[email protected]
és ha bent vagyok akkor légyszíves küldje el!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Köszi
Dávid


----------



## dávid100 (2009 Március 26)

mp3-ba!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

*Koeman: Egy albániai magyar vereség nagyon visszavetné a csapatot*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 26 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>"Koeman varázslatos magyarjai" (Koeman,s magical Magyar) címmel terjedelmes interjút közölt csütörtökön a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) hivatalos honlapja Erwin Koemannal, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányával. 


 Erwin Koemann
Foto: feyenordpagina


A fifa.com főoldalán látható írás kiemeli, hogy a magyaroknak az 1986-os mexikói világbajnoki szereplés után 23 évvel ismét van esélyük kijutni a legrangosabb tornára. 
"A kezdetekkor rengeteg negatív dolgot hallottam a csapatról és a játékosokról, de én csak a saját véleményemre adok. A futballistákról kiderült, hogy igenis rendkívül profik és motiváltak. Körülbelül 25 játékos közül válogathatok, nyilván jó lenne, ha többen lennének, de ők szerencsére a legjobb bajnokságokban edződnek" - mondta a 47 éves holland szakember, aki tavaly májusban vette át a nemzeti csapat irányítását. 
"A játékosok kvalitása adott volt, az én feladatom főként az, hogy önbizalmat adjak nekik. Pozitív ember vagyok, próbálom kihasználni a csapat erősségeit" - tette hozzá Koeman. 
A magyarok az 1-es számú világbajnoki selejtező csoportban szerepelnek, jelenleg a második helyen állnak: "Az egyik legnehezebb csoportban szerepelünk Portugáliával, Svédországgal és Dániával, ráadásul az albánoknak is remek csapata van. Bármelyik együttes képes pontokat rabolni a másiktól. Úgy gondolom, csak az utolsó fordulóban dől majd el a továbbjutás sorsa. Természetesen nem mi vagyunk a csoport favoritja, hiszen az ellenfeleinknél olyan játékosok vannak, mint Cristiano Ronaldo, vagy éppen Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nekünk csapatként kell funkcionálnunk, egymásért kell küzdenünk. Úgy gondolom, ha a játékosaim kellő önbizalommal lépnek pályára, akkor bárkinek komoly nehézségeket okozhatnak" - mondta Koeman. 
A válogatott szombaton Albániában lép pályára, négy nappal később pedig a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban látja vendégül Málta legjobbjait: "Természetesen hat pontot szeretnék, de lehet, hogy szerdára ez csak négy lesz. A célunk, hogy a két mérkőzés után továbbra is az első két hely valamelyikén álljunk, hiszen akkor gondolhatunk még a jövőre. Nem kaphatunk ki Albániában, ez nagyon visszavetné a csapatot" - tette hozzá a szakember. 
A holland tréner ugyanakkor elmondta, természetesen hatalmas tett lenne, ha a válogatott kijutna a jövő évi dél-afrikai világbajnokságra: "Ha megnézzük azt, honnan is indultunk, akkor a vb maga lenne a csoda. Hatalmas lökést adna az országnak, a szövetségnek és a hazai bajnokságnak egyaránt. Magyarország kis ország, komoly futballtradícióval, az emberek elvárják, hogy a legjobbakkal is felvegyük a versenyt." 
mti/para


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

DAC-SLOVAN

2008 Dunaszerdahely.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 28)

*A Tescóban lopott a Chelsea-sztár, John Terry anyja és anyósa*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 28 
Lopással gyanúsítja a rendőrség John Terry édesanyját, valamint anyósát. Az angol válogatott csapatkapitányának rokonai állítólag 800 font értékben tulajdonítottak el árukat a Tescóból, valamint az egyik divatáruházból. A két hölgy elfogadta a rendőrségi figyelmeztetést, és ezzel elismerték tettüket.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 John Terry nejével és enyves kezű édesanyjával
Reuters


A Chelsea sztárjának édesanyját, Sue Terryt valamint nejének anyját, Sue Poolt szerdán hivatalos figyelmeztetésben részesítette a rendőrség, miután az angol The Sun című lap információi szerint lopáson kapták őket. A két nő élelmiszert és ruházati termékeket (így például tréningruhákat) tulajdonított el két üzletből. Az eset még inkább kínos a futballista számára azáltal, hogy rokonai éppen az angol nemzeti együttest szponzoráló két áruházban "felejtettek el" fizetni.Az újság úgy tudja, hogy a két nő elfogadta a rendőrségi figyelmeztetést, elismerve ezzel tettüket. 
A rendőrséget az üzlet biztonsági őrei értesítették szerda délután, a tisztek helyszínre érkezését követően pedig Terry rokonait az örsre szállították. Úgy tudni, a hölgyek nagyjából 800 font (negyed millió forint) értékben loptak. Összehasonlításképpen: John Terry heti (!) fizetése 5 millió forint körül mozog. 
ái 
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_::_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_::_:_

Úgylátszik nem fizet a Chelsea Miért nem jelentkeznek be a hölgyek munkanélküli segélyre?Vagy mennek el dolgozni?Nem kellene lopni!!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 28)

*Ausztriai edzőmeccsén is kikapott a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 27 
A szlovák válogatott selejtezői miatt elrendelt szünetet kihasználva pénteken Ausztriában portyázott a Corgoň Liga tavaszi idényében botladozó DAC. 


 www.fcdac1904.com
Vasas Zoltán feljelentette a DAC-ot


A Lorant-legénység az osztrák Bundesliga II-ben közreműködő FK Austria Magna együttesével mérte össze tudását. A Lindabrunnban zajló párharcot a vendéglátók nyerték meg 1:0 arányban. 
*FK Austria Magna-DAC 1:0 (0:0) *
Ugyancsak a dunaszerdahelyi futballklubbal kapcsolatos hír arról tájékoztat, hogy a tavaly nyáron a DAC-hoz igazolt magyar védő Vasas Zoltán inmmár szabadon igazolható labdarúgó. A többek között Békéscsabán, a Győri ETO-ban és a Ferencvárosban is megfordult rutinos bekk anyagi vitái miatt feljelentette klubját, a dunaszerdahelyi DAC-ot, ügyét hamarosan a nemzetközi szövetség tárgyalja, adta hírül a Nemzeti Sport. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Március 29)

afca írta:


> Hétvégén Nyitra-DAC.Már gyakorolnak a Nyitrai pályán a rohamrendőrök.Remélem nem lessz balhé




Hali!

Mi volt Nyitrán? Hogyhogy volt forduló?


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Hali!
> 
> Mi volt Nyitrán? Hogyhogy volt forduló?


 Tévesen írtamMost hétvégén lessz

*Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 18. forduló*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, március 29 
A csapadékos időjárás ellenére tovább folytatódott a pontvadászat a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség által irányított bajnokságokban. Minden párharcot lejátszottak, néhány helyszínen góleső szemtanúi voltak a drukkerek. Több ízben fejtetőre állt a papírforma.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 
Eredmények: Vága–Feketenyék 4:1 (1:1), g.: Hrdlička (25.), Sabatovič (48.), Hlinický (55.), Földeši (60. – 11-esből), ill. Barčák (5.); Ekecs-Apácaszakállas–Nagymegyer 0:3 (0:2), g.: Uharček (2.), László (34.), Raffai (90.) Vágfarkasd–Csallóközkürt 0:0; Nyékvárkony–Illésháza 0:3 (0:1), Matejov (32., 67.), Őszi;Nádszeg–Močenok 5:0 (2:0), g.:Juhos (13.), Maťo (45.), Andódi (54.), Csillag (66.), Molnár K. (83.); Vágsellye B–Balony 6:1 (3:0), g.: Valent (6.), Peťovský (9., 36. a 82. – 11-esből), Carrera (50.), Bician (60.), ill. Csicsay (80. – 11-esből); Vásárút–Dióspatony 1:0 (1:0), g.: Makó (12.); Nagyfödémes–Tallós 3:0 (2:0), g.: Špót (36.), Csandal (43.), Chudý (86.). 
A bajnokság állása: 
1. Illésháza 18 13 2 3 52:17 41 
2. Nádszeg 18 10 3 5 40:24 33 
3. Csallóközkürt 18 9 5 4 35:25 32 
4. Dióspatony 18 9 4 5 34:18 31 
5. Nagymegyer 18 8 6 4 29:18 30 
6. Tallós 18 8 4 6 35:26 28 
7. Nyékvárkony 18 8 3 7 48:32 27 
8. Vásárút 18 7 6 5 26:21 27 
9. Feketenyék 18 8 3 7 30:34 27 
10. Vágfarkasd 18 7 5 6 23:23 26 
11. Nagyfödémes 18 7 3 8 24:26 24 
12. Močenok 18 7 3 8 23:25 24 
13. Vágsellye B 18 5 4 9 28:45 19 

14. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 18 5 2 11 20:34 17 
15. Vága 18 4 1 13 23:56 13 
16. Balony 18 0 4 14 19:65 4 
A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak. 

ái


----------



## toplak (2009 Március 30)

Szerintetek a válogatott kijut a vb-re?


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

toplak írta:


> Szerintetek a válogatott kijut a vb-re?


 Melyik??


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Megalázó Honvéd-vereség, visszafizetik a jegyárakat .

A Budapest Honvéd visszafizeti a Ligakupa-elődöntőre váltott belépők árát a szurkolóknak, mivel a klub közleménye szerint a csapat "elfogadhatatlan teljesítményt nyújtott" a PMFC elleni, szerdai találkozón. 
"Csapatunk szégyenletes, de megérdemelt vereséget szenvedett a Ligakupa elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén. Ezért helytelen lenne pénzt elfogadni azoktól, akik rossz időben és minden nehézség ellenére kitartanak a kispesti csapat mellett" - olvasható a klub honlapján.

Azoknak a szurkolóknak, akik péntek 18 óráig a mérkőzésre vásárolt jeggyel megjelennek a Budapest Honvéd könyvelésénél, a szelvény ellenében a vezetőség a teljes jegyárat megtéríti.

A kispesti együttes az elődöntő első felvonásán 1-0-ás vereséget szenvedett a másodosztályú Pécstől. A visszavágót április 8-án rendezik.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

*Tragikus 11-es, a holland legenda másolója hatalmasat égett - videó! katt*

*Pepsifoci.hu*




Alaposan beégette magát a portugál U21-es válogatott erőssége, Bruno Pereirinha. A Sporting tehetsége a Zöld-foki Szigetek elleni találkozón, amikor is szerette volna lemásolni Johann Cruyff Ajax színeiben végrehajtott trükkös tizenegyesét, melynek lényege, hogy kapura lövés helyett oldalra passzolják a labdát, melyet egy csapattárs juttat …


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

Áttették a Nyitra-DAC meccset szombatról péntekre.Indoklás:Szombaton Szlovákiában elnökválasztás és minden rendőrnek ott a helye.A Szlovák szövetség azt is jelezte,hogy a DAC-nak nagyon sok szimpatizánsa van külföldön ,,vajon melyik országban?,,így élnek a gyanúval,hogy külföldicsapatok szurkolói is megjelennekA mérkőzés rizikósnak van kikálltva ezért csak annyi jegyet adnak el amennyi ülőhely van.


----------



## útkereső (2009 Március 31)

*fair play*

A Rapid Bukarest játékosát, Costin Lazart a tizenhatosnál szerelte a Otelul Galati játékosa. A védő megmozdulását a játékvezető szabálytalannak vélte, így tizenegyest ítélt a fővárosiak javára.
A bíró döntését ezt követően együtt támadták meg a hazai és a vendégcsapat játékosai, a bukarestiek ugyanis meggyőződéssel állították, hogy ellenfelük nem szabálytalankodott, így nem voltak hajlandóak a büntető elvégzésére. 
A két csapat közös győzködése végül sikerrel járt, a Rapid nem “kényszerült” tizenegyest rúgni, a játékszert labdaejtés után sportszerűen az alapvonalon túlra gurították.
A meccset így is megnyerte a Rapid 4-0-ra.
.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 31)

.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 31)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>Félnek a dunaszerdahelyiektől Nyitrán?</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség mai közleményében arról ad értesítést, hogy az április 4-ére tervezett Nyitra - DAC labdarúgó-mérkőzést egy nappal előbb, azaz április 3-án rendezi meg, ugyanis félnek, hogy összecsapások lehetnek a dunaszerdahelyi és a nyitrai szurkolók között. 
Az indoklásban arról írnak, hogy állítólag a rendőrség kérése volt, hogy ne az államfőválasztás 2. fordulójának napján rendezzék a rangadót, hanem később. Hogy miért pont pénteken? Erről nem adnak értesítést. Viszont, ha kicsit belegondolunk, az államfőválasztás előtt egy nappal egy balhé jót tenne a nyíltan magyarellenes Ivan Gašparovičnak, hiszen akkor kaján mosollyal az arcán mutogathatna a magyarokra és támadhatná Radičovát Slotával és Ficoval együtt. Ez is benne van a játékban, reméljük nem lesz rá alkalom. Nyitrán ugyanis elég erős szlovák nacionalista szervezetek tevékenykednek, akik nem maradnak meg a szobában az interneten dúló adok-kapoknál, hanem elmennek a végsőkig is. 
A nyitrai klub menedzsere arról ír, hogy nem tudják felmérni hány szurkoló érkezik Dunaszerdahelyről, akiket bizonyára magyarországiak is elkísérnek és buzdítanak majd.
„Mindenre fel kell készülnünk. Az emberek biztonsága az elsőrendű. Okulásként az Aranyosmarót-DAC mérkőzés szolgált, ahová magas számú dunaszerdahelyi szurkolótábor érkezett, amely bizonyos fokú problémát okozott.” 

Leszögezhetjük tehát, hogy a nyitraiak félnek a dunaszerdahelyiektől, de hogy miért az érthetetlen? Hiszen nem vérszomjas szurkolók alkotják a DAC szimpatizánsok táborát. Az Artmedia edzője és játékosai is elismerően nyilatkoztak a DAC szurkolóiról, akik végig sportszerűen buzdították csapatukat. A DAC szurkolóit nem lehet a Slovan vagy a Nagyszombat szurkolóival egy lapon említeni! Az említett szlovák klubok szurkolói törnek-zúznak és nem kímélnek senkit és semmit. 

Érthetetlen tehát a félelem, inkább provokáció szele fúj a háttérben, de bizakodjunk benne, hogy nem igazolódik be félelmünk. Egy biztos a DAC győzni megy Nyitrára, és ami azt illeti, már ráférne a csapatra, hiszen a sorozatos vesztett mérkőzések alaposan lehangolták nem csak a csapatot, de a szurkolókat is.

A lelkes szurkolók biztosan elkísérik most is kedvenceiket, bár a 18:00 órakor kezdődő mérkőzésre kérdéses, hogy hányan tudnak elszakadni munkahelyükről. Lehet ez is közrejátszott abban, hogy péntekre tették a mérkőzést, hogy minél kevesebb DAC-szurkoló menjen el az összecsapásra. Sajnos, hogy minden mögött rossz szándékot kell sejtenünk, ha a DAC-ról van szó. Megváltozik valamikor is ez a hozzáállás a szlovákok részéről?

Felvidék Ma,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## toplak (2009 Április 1)

A magyar válogatott. Szerintem van rá esélyünk.


----------



## shawnest (2009 Április 1)

Ma megverjük Máltát és végre kijutunk a vb-re!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 1)

shawnest írta:


> Ma megverjük Máltát és végre kijutunk a vb-re!


 Attól,hogy ma megverjük Máltát még nem jutunk ki a VB-re.Ha megverjük


----------



## afca (2009 Április 1)




----------



## eltopo (2009 Április 1)

Magyarország-Málta 1-0 53p


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Április 1)

3-0-ra végződött!HAJRÁ MAGYARORSZÁG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szomory (2009 Április 2)

Sziasztok, szép napot...
Az angolok megszenvedtek az ukránokkal (2:1)
Szeva beállt, és első érintésre rúgott egy gólt


----------



## kamig (2009 Április 2)

Mindenkinek szep jo reggelt kivanok!!!


----------



## capap (2009 Április 2)

ma reggel néztem meg a meccset, de az eredményt (szerencsére) nem tudtam. a 3-0 alapján simának gondoltam volna, de így, követve végig az eseményeket, nem volt izgalommentes. lényeg, hogy a 3 pont megvan. lehet reménykedni, de a realitás talaján állva, még nem mi vagyunk az esélyesebbek. ősszel mindent bele, fiúk!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 2)

MAGYAR VÁLOGATOTT. Erwin Koeman csapata 3–0-ra nyerte meg a hazai vb-selejtezőt.













,










forrás:NS


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 2)

Mit szóltók aválogatott tegnapi Málta elleni meccséhez nekem tetszett az elszántság és az akarat de legföképpen az eredmény!!!!

Colos2


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 2)

Szeptemberben a Puskás Ferenc stadionban ahelyem és HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!

COLOS2


----------



## molly baby (2009 Április 2)

Sziasztok! Hajrá magyarok!
Kérdésem ez az eredmény fellángolás vagy menetelés a győzelem felé?
Ha jó focistáink vannak külhonban, akkor miért van ritkán ilyen örömteli esemény itthon!Volt már jó kapitányunk is és mégis sűrűn megbotlunk. Remélem most máshogy sikerül!


----------



## molly baby (2009 Április 2)

Még egy érdekesség. A csapat legkisebb sikere is sok embert lázba hoz. Bizakodóvá teszi őket , reménnyel tölti meg a szívüket.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Április 2)

A mostani játék reményre ad okot!Remélhetőleg nem csak fellángolás ,hanem igazi tudás van a játék mögött!Nagyon jó lenne már ha végre örülhetnénk a sikereknek!Sok rokonszenves és jó játékos bontogatja szárnyait!


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

Mostanában sokat ülök a gép előtt. Többet kéne focizni a haverokkal. Megpróvábók többet focizni innentől.


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

A foci egy érdekes játék sokat kell tanulni hozzá ezért csak a mesterek játszák ezt a győnyőrű játékot. A labdával űgyesen kell bánni mert trűkkös is tud lenni. Sokat kell gyakorolni vele de ezt a játékot mindenki a világon játsza. Ezért szeretek focizni érdekes élvezetes játék.


----------



## toplak (2009 Április 3)

A focinál nincs jobb


----------



## afca (2009 Április 3)

Pofozkodás a németeknél.

A csapatkapitány Michael Ballack kapott egy fülest, mert beszólt Lukas Podolskinak.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=70404717" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
CARDIFF — A német labdarúgó-válogatott 2-0-ra győzött Wales ellen a világbajnoki selejtezőn, mégis futballbotránytól hangosak az újságjaik. Lukas Podolski (23) ugyanis képen legyintette a meccsen a csapatkapitány Michael Ballackot (32). A vita a 67. percben robbant ki Ballack és Podolski között. Akkor Podolski ingerülten visszaszólt Ballacknak, majd egy kisebb pofont adott a csapatkapitánynak. Ballack érthetően megsértődött ezen, és a Bayern futballistájának esett. Philipp Lahm (25) és Per Mertesacker (24) ugrott közéjük, választotta szét a kakaskodókat. 





Konfliktus. Podolski (balra) felképelte Ballackot, a két focistát csapattársuk, Mertesacker választotta szét




– Érthetetlen Lukas viselkedése – mondta feldúltan Ballack. – Fiatal játékos, aki nagy tehetség, de még sok tanulni valója van. Taktikai tanácsot adtam neki, amit nem fogadott meg, hanem ilyen brutálisan reagált rá. 

Podolski nem nagyon mentegetőzött, sőt a történtek miatt Ballackot okolta, aki szerinte kiborította a viselkedésével.

– Michael már az első félidőben rám szállt – mesélte a verzióját a pofozkodó játékos a találkozót követően. – Folyamatosan kritizált, aztán sértően rám szólt, ezt nem szeretném idézni, de tény, kiakadtam miatta. Az öltözőben nem is beszéltünk, a szállodában viszont együtt ültünk le a csapat vezetőivel, és lezártuk a történetet.

Joachim Löw (49) szövetségi kapitány döntött a vitás kérdésben, szerinte egyértelműen Ballacknak van igaza. 

– Michael a csapat kapitánya, s ezt valamennyi játékos tudomásul vette. Ha taktikai tanácsot ad, akkor a többieknek meg kell fogadniuk azt – foglalt állást az ügyben a szövetségi kapitány. – A szállodában egyébként leültünk beszélgetni velük. Mindannyiunk nagy megkönnyebbülésére Lukas belátta a hibáját, és már bocsánatot is kért Ballacktól. 

Blikk-információ


----------



## afca (2009 Április 3)

aniko45 írta:


> A mostani játék reményre ad okot!Remélhetőleg nem csak fellángolás ,hanem igazi tudás van a játék mögött!Nagyon jó lenne már ha végre örülhetnénk a sikereknek!Sok rokonszenves és jó játékos bontogatja szárnyait!


 
Ha kijutnánk,,már pedig remélem kijutunk,,nem hiszem,hogy sok vizet zavarnánk.De legalább kijutnánk!!!!!!!A játék képe azt mutatja,hogy fejlődünk,,ideje már,,de ,hogy ez komoly csapatok ellen mire volna elég arra lennék kíváncsi


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

*Balhé a DAC stadionja előtt: Lorantot elküldték, Pintét követelték*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 3 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE><META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A Nyitrán elszenvedett háromgólos vereséget nehezen viselő DAC-szurkolók mintegy kétszáz fős csoportja tüntetett a csapat dunaszerdahelyi stadionja előtt. 


 A zsarukra volt szükség
Foto: Deutsch Attila























A Corgoň-liga legutolsó három meccsén 12 gólt inkasszált DAC csapatának autóbuszát mintegy kétszáz dühös drukker várta Dunaszerdahelyen. A vert sereg, mármint a csapat autóbuszát tojászápor fogadta, a tömeg pedig Lorant Werner távozását és Pinte Attila visszatérést követelte. 
Szemtanúk szerint valaki megütötte a csapat edzőjét is, majd miután a játékosok bemenekültek a stadionba, egy dunaszerdahelyi alvilági figura és Kása Nándor, a DAC Fanklub elnöke igyekeztek kezelni az indulatokat. Ekkor jelentek meg a rendőrök, elrettentendő a vérmes DAC-drukkereket. A rend 22.00 óra körül állt helyre, miután szétszéledtek a tiltakozók. 
A DAC vezetői közül senki nem volt elérhető, következésképpen egyelőre nem tudni, mi a véleményük az eddigi három bajnoki mérkőzés fiaskójáról, amint azt sem tudhattuk meg, van-e stratégiájuk a DAC további vesszőfutásának meggátolására. 
-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Tüntetés és tojászápor a DAC-stadionnál </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12903&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=12903&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.04.03. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A Corgoň-liga 23. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi DAC a Zoboraljára utazott, hogy a Nyitra együttesével megküzdjön. A küzdés fogalma sajnos nem használható, ugyanis a DAC 3:0 arányú vereséget szenvedett a táblázat utolsó felében tanyázó Nyitra csapatától. A hazaérkező játékosok autóbuszát tojászápor fogadta a stadion előtt. 
A több száz tüntető az edző távozását követelte és Pinte Attila nevét skandálta. A rendőrségnek kellett a helyszínre vonulnia, hogy rendet teremtsen. Ez volt az első alkalom, hogy a Corgoň-ligás DAC játékosok ellen fordultak szurkolóik. Vajon mi lesz a folytatás?
A sárga-kék szurkolók bíztak benne, hogy Nyitrán fordul a kocka és kedvenceik újra régi fényükben ragyognak majd. Sajnos nem így történt. A hét elején a DAC menedzsere Dušan Chytill már a sajtónak úgy nyilatkozott, hogy erősen tartalékos kerettel utazik a DAC Nyitrára. Már ez sem sejtetett sokat, de ami apályán történt az a tartalékosnál is rosszabb volt. A DAC negyedik mérkőzésen az első döntetlen után egymás után három vereséget szenvedett. A Nyitra ellen még gólt sem rúgtak a sárga-kékek, bezzeg a hazaiak! Tóth, Šimunčič, Kopačka révén betaláltak Novota hálójába. Szégyen és gyalázat, hogy a sárga-kékek idáig süllyedtek! Jövő héten két hazai mérkőzés vár a DAC-ra, de sokan már előre borítékolják az újabb megalázó vereséget.
A Sároseperjes és a Nagyszombat csapata látogat el a DAC arénába, hogy megküzdjön a csallóközi focicsapattal. Vajon küzdés lesz vagy a DAC lefekszik és tovább haldoklik? Reméljük, most már eljön, amire oly sokan várnak és feltámad romjaiból a sárga-kék együttes! Hajrá fiúk!

A mérkőzés krónikája:
FC Nitra - DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda 3:0 (0:0)
Gólok: 57. Martin Tóth, 67. Šimončič, 90. Kopačka, 

Sárga lapok: 1. Šimončič, 59. M. Šťastný, 59. Glenda - 20. Gerich, 32. Decký, 44. K. Németh, 59. Boya, 
Játékvezetők: Šipoš - E. Weiss, Vorel, 2280 néző

Nyitra: Hroššo - M. Šťastný, B. Labant, Martin Tóth, J. Leško - Glenda, Barčík, Šimončič, I. Hodúr (81. Kopačka), Simunovič (83. Šimonek) - Rák (90. Mikuš)

DAC: Ján Novota - K. Németh, Decký, Caha, Gerich - Regedei (79. Labaška), Lénárth, Boya, Hassan - Bajevski (72. Beniušis), Nlend 

Felvidék Ma,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 4)

Szar ügy. Megvan a téli botrányok eredménye.


----------



## dragonr (2009 Április 4)

*aranycsapat...*

hogyne ne lenne aranycsapat... az újpesti légióval az élen


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

dragonr írta:


> hogyne ne lenne aranycsapat... az újpesti légióval az élen


 Bele sem néztél ebbe a topikba,csak ideböffentettél valamit.Ennyire kell a hozzászólás??


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

*Nyitra-DAC 3:0 (0:0) – Mit mondtak az edzők?*


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Az edzők mondják a magukét, Werner Lorant szerint nem kellet volna veszteni. Tényleg nem, csak éppen játszani kellet volna... 
*Petar Kručubič, FC Nitra:* 
Rendkívül fontos mérkőzés volt ez számunkra. Az első félidő kiegyenlített volt, nehezen kerültünk helyzetbe. Szerencsénkre az első hibát az ellenfél követte el és mi adtuk az első gólt. A második gól után már csak arról szólt a mérkőzés, hogy bejeződjön. 
*Werner Lorant, DAC:* 
Csalódott vagyok, mert ezt a mérkőzést nem kellett volna elvesztenünk. Az első két gólt olyan szabadrúgásokból kaptuk ahol több figyelemmel elkerülhetőek lettek volna. Sem az ellenfél, sem mi nem dolgoztunk helyzetet. 
-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

*INTERNAZIONALE. A brazil csatár a vb-selejtezők után nem tért vissza Itáliába, édesanyja sem tudja elérni telefonon*

*Az eltűnt Adriano biztonságáért aggódnak az olasz címvédőnél*

Elsőre csak a „szokásos” légiósfegyelmezetlenségnek tűnt, hogy Adriano, az Inter csatára nem tért vissza Júlio Césarral együtt klubcsapatához a vb-selejtezők után, de könnyen lehet, hogy a támadó bajba került. Adrianót még édesanyja sem tudja elérni, egyes források már emberrablásra gyanakodnak. José Mourinho játékosa biztonságáért aggódik.
Nem tért vissza az Internazionaléhoz a brazil labdarúgó-válogatott vb-selejtezői után Adriano, a fekete-kékek problémás klasszisa. Ilyen eset már korábban is előfordult – Roberto Mancini többek között ezért veszett össze a csatárral –, de a támadó most egész egyszerűen felszívódott.

A csatárt sem édesanyja, sem ügynöke nem tudja elérni, és megindult a találgatás már arról is, hogy esetleg elrabolták Adrianót – bár erre nincsen semmi bizonyíték. 

Nem ez lenne az első eset, hiszen Brazíliában több bűnözői csoport is „ráállt” labdarúgók rokonainak elrablására: Robinho édesanyját 2004-ben vitték el fegyveresek, Ricardo Oliveira testvérét pedig 2006-ban rabolták el, majd kis híján fél év múlva szabadult ki.

A jelek szerint az ügynök Gilmar Rinaldi beszélt utoljára Adrianóval, ő értesítette a klubot arról, hogy ügyfele nincs rajta a Brazíliából visszatérő repülőgépen.

A csatár csütörtökön még azt nyilatkozta, hogy vár szerződése meghosszabbításával az Internél, de azóta nem adott jelet magáról. A korábban alkoholproblémákkal küszködő Adriano esetében könnyen elképzelhető, hogy egyszerűen „alámerült” az éjszakai életbe, és ez biztos büntetést jelent neki a milánóiaknál. Edzője mindenesetre aggódik a biztonságáért.

„Félek attól, hogy valami történt vele. Nem egyszerű fegyelmezetlenségről vagy rossz tréfáról van szó, az ügy komolynak látszik” – nyilatkozta José Mourinho, aki ennél bővebb magyarázatba nem bocsátkozott.

„Ki kell várnunk, hogy mi történik. Aggódom Adriano miatt, nemcsak mint játékosért, hanem mint emberért is” – tette hozzá a portugál szakvezető.





forrás:NS


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)

*HOLLANDIA. Két csapat eltűnt a holland labdarúgótérképről, egy felkerült rá: Sporting Limburg lesz az új klub neve*

*Egyesülnek az ősi riválisok: összeolvad a Roda és a Fortuna Sittard*

Pont került egy hónapok óta húzódó ügy végére: összeolvad a holland Roda JC és a Fortuna Sittard labdarúgócsapata. Az újonnan létrehozott gárda neve Sporting Limburg lesz. A döntés – amelynek előzményeiről februárban már beszámoltunk – finoman fogalmazva sem népszerű a drukkerek körében, hisz a két csapat ősi ellenségnek számít…



Fotó: Action Images
A Roda-szurkolók többé nem ünnepelnek kupagyőzelmet – legalábbis régi csapatukkal



Új csapat a holland labdarúgótérképen: a 2008–09-es szezon végén egyesül az élvonalbeli Roda JC és a másodosztályú Fortuna Sittard. Az újonnan létrejött klub a Sporting Limburg nevet kapja.

Az anyagi nehézségek miatt összeolvadó két klub a jövőben is az élvonalban játszik, a vezetőedző Harm van Veldhoven lesz. A szerződéssel rendelkező Fortuna- és Roda-játékosok az új csapat labdarúgói lesznek. Az ügyben magyar érintett is van, de Bodor Boldizsárnak (Roda) 2009 nyarán lejár a szerződése, és a válogatott balhátvéd valószínűleg távozik.

Az új klub 14 millió eurós költségvetéssel, és (ami fontos) adósságok nélkül kezdheti meg tevékenységét. A vezetőség 2013-ig 20 milliós költségvetéssel számol, és stabil középcsapatot szeretne kialakítani.

A Sporting a Roda otthonában, a Parkstad Stadionban játssza hazai meccseit, míg a Fortuna Sittard létesítményeire költözik az új klub utánpótlás-akadémiája. A két fuzionáló klub drukkerei nem örülnek a döntésnek, lévén a regionális rivális fanatikusaival kellene együtt szurkolniuk…

„Valószínűleg több ezer drukker hátat fordít az új klubnak, mert nem tud azonosulni vele” – nyilatkozta Ludo Gulpen, a Roda szurkolói szövetségének vezetője.

„Inkább a halál, mint az új csapat. A szezon végéig minden meccsen ott leszek a Fortunának, de aztán nem látnak többet” – mondta a sittardiak egyik bérletese, Richard Coenen.

„Tökéletesen érthető a szurkolók dühe, de nem volt más megoldás. Megértem a szenvedélyüket, azonban nem lehetett mást tenni. A fúzió garantálja, hogy a jövőben is lesz élvonalbeli csapat a környéken” – mondta a Roda vezetője, Olaf van Eijndhoven. 
forrás:NS


----------



## toplak (2009 Április 5)

Mtk-zte 0-2


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 5)

Van egy brazil labdazsonglőr "csoda"gyerekünk. Tavaly hozták ide, eddig csak a kis Lokiban játszott, még csak 19 éves és elférne rajta vagy 20 kiló izom. Tegnap beállt a 80. percben Siófok ellen és fejelt is egy gólt. Többször bohócot csinált a siófoki védelemből. Az addig unalmasan szotyizgató közönséget pillanatok alatt lázba hozta. Haláli pofa a srác, így örült a góljának:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 5)

kép:


----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)

Most jöttem meccsről.Nyertünk 5-0ra.Bajnokok akarunk lenniNehéz lessz.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 5)

afca írta:


> Most jöttem meccsről.Nyertünk 5-0ra.Bajnokok akarunk lenniNehéz lessz.


Gratula! Hogy áll a Nádszeg és Végfarkasd?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 5)

Ilyen rendőrkutya volt a meccsen?


----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Gratula! Hogy áll a Nádszeg és Vágfarkasd?


 
Nádszeg a másodikidén 4 meccsen rúgtunk 19 gólt és kaptunk egyet!!!!!
Vágfarkasd a tizedik.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 5)

afca írta:


> Nádszeg a másodikidén 4 meccsen rúgtunk 19 gólt és kaptunk egyet!!!!!
> Vágfarkasd a tizedik.


Öt gól meccsenként nem gyenge., ha így folytatjátok mehettek a szlovák nbIII-ba?


----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Öt gól meccsenként nem gyenge., ha így folytatjátok mehettek a szlovák nbIII-ba?


 Szlovák IV.Ligába.Most az V.ligában játszunk.



<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=tableh><TD noWrap align=middle>#</TD><TD noWrap>Klub</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Z</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>V</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>R</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>P</TD><TD noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>Skóre</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Body</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*1.*</TD><TD noWrap>N.Život-Illésháza</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>13</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=right>52</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>17</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*41*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*2.*</TD><TD noWrap>Trstice-Nádszeg</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>10</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=right>40</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>24</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*33*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*3.*</TD><TD noWrap>Ohrady-Csallóközkürt</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>9</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=right>35</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*32*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*4.*</TD><TD noWrap>O.Potoň-Dióspatony</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>9</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=right>34</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*31*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*5.*</TD><TD noWrap>V.Meder-Nagymegyer</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=right>29</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*30*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*6.*</TD><TD noWrap>Tomášikovo-Tallós</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=right>35</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*28*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*7.*</TD><TD noWrap>Vrakuň-Várkony</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=right>48</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>32</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*27*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*8.*</TD><TD noWrap>T.Hradská-Vásárút</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=right>26</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>21</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*27*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*9.*</TD><TD noWrap>Č.Voda-Feketenyék</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=right>30</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>34</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*27*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*10.*</TD><TD noWrap>Vlčany-Vágfarkasd</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=right>23</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>23</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*26*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*11.*</TD><TD noWrap>V.Uľany-Nagyfödémes</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=right>24</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>26</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*24*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*12.*</TD><TD noWrap>Močenok</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=right>23</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*24*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*13.*</TD><TD noWrap>Šaľa "B-Sélye B</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>9</TD><TD noWrap align=right>28</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>45</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*19*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*14.*</TD><TD noWrap>Okoč-Sokolec-Ekecs Apácaszakálas</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>11</TD><TD noWrap align=right>20</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>34</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*17*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*15.*</TD><TD noWrap>Váhovce-Vága</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>1</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>13</TD><TD noWrap align=right>23</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>56</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*13*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*16.*</TD><TD noWrap>Baloň-Balony</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>0</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>14</TD><TD noWrap align=right>19</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>65</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*4*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.zsfz.sk/tabulky.php?sk=78&st=tabulka


----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 19. forduló.

Ekecs-Apácaszakállas–Nádszeg 0:5 (0:2), g.: Ivicze (34., 74. – 11-esből), Farkas (42.), Juhos (47.), Molnár (89.);

1. Illésháza 19 14 2 3 56:17 44 
2. Nádszeg 19 11 3 5 45:24 36 
3. Csallóközkürt 19 10 5 4 36:25 35 
4. Dióspatony 19 10 4 5 35:18 34 
5. Nagymegyer 19 8 6 5 29:22 30 
6. Feketenyék 19 9 3 7 35:34 30 
7. Tallós 19 8 4 7 35:27 28 
8. Nyékvárkony 19 8 3 8 48:33 27 
9. Vásárút 19 7 6 6 26:22 27 
10. Vágfarkasd 19 7 6 6 24:24 27 
11. Nagyfödémes 19 7 4 8 25:27 25 
12. Močenok 19 7 4 8 25:27 25 
13. Vágsellye B 19 5 4 10 28:50 19 
14. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 19 5 2 12 20:39 17 
15. Vága 19 4 2 13 25:58 14 
16. Balony 19 1 4 14 20:65 7 
A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

*Hat évet kaphat korrupció miatt az egykori futballfőnök *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 6 
A Szlovák Futballszövetség egykori főhivatalnoka, Vladimír W. hat év börtönt kaphat korrupció miatt. 


 A Speciális Bíróság besztercebányai épülete
Foto: SITA


A Bazini Speciális Bíróság három tárgyalás után holnap, azaz kedden hoz ítéletet az ügyben. A tárgyalások során 18 tanút hallgattak ki, sportfunkcionáriusokat és játékosokat is. Az ügyben kulcsfontosságú tanú Stanislav Szabó az utolsó tárgyaláson tanúskodott. 
Stanislav Szabó, az Eldus Mocsonok klubjának volt tulajdonosa rendőrségi beépített emberként 2007. március hatodikán adott át 10 ezer koronát Vladimír W.-nek. A tárgyaláson Szabó elmondta, hogy azért működött együtt a rendőrséggel, mert elfogyott a türelme, ugyanis felbosszantotta őt, hogy a futballszövetség tagjai a korrpucióról beszélnek, miközben a futballszövetség egyik vezetője is rendszeresen szedett kenőpénzt. 
Szabó szerint Vladimír W. közvetve sose fogadott el kenőpénzt, ám ha valamit el akartak intézni nála, akkor mindig csakis kenőpénz odacsúsztatása után sikerült. 
A vádlott az egészet visszautasította, és szerinte ő sose fogadott el semmit, a fő tanúnak a szemébe vágta, hogy hazudik, és csak háromszor találkozott vele az életben. 
Vladimír W. okmánybélyegnek nezvezte a csúszópénzt és mindig el is fogadta azt borítékban, ha valamit el szerettek volna nála intézni. A boríték átvevése után, rögtön a szervezet székházában tartóztatták le őt a Korrupcióellenes Hivatal nyomozói. W. egy átigazolás miatt fogadta el ac csúszópénzt, egy osztrák klubtól jött volna focizni Szabó klubjába egy játékos, és ennek meggyorsításáért kért "okmánybélyeget" a futballszövetség hivatalnoka. 
SITA, -para


----------



## toplak (2009 Április 6)

Kék az Isten


----------



## afca (2009 Április 7)

*BOTRÁNY: Werner Lorant vérig sértődött, faképnél hagyja a DAC-ot?*


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A neves német edző, miután a pénteki Nyitrától elszenvedett 3:0-ás vereséget követően a DAC-stadion előtt egy szurkoló megütötte, kocsiba ült, hazahajtott Münchenbe és másnap telefonon közölte a dunaszerdahelyi klub vezérkarával, hogy nem hajlandó tovább edzeni a csapatot. 


 Werner Lorant
Foto: SITA


Werner Lorant azonnali fölmondását azzal indokolta, hogy több évtizedes pályafutása során soha nem fordult még elő egyetlen futballklubnál sem, hogy a szurkolók tettlegesen bántalmazzák. 
A Paraméter megbízható informátora szerint a DAC elnöke, Mohseni többször is beszélt Wernerrel és megpróbálta rábírni, hogy gondolja meg magát és továbbra is vezesse a csapatot. Nyilván ennek a többszöri intervenciónak köszönhetően jelent meg a német mester hétfőn délután és személyesen adta át lemondólevelét 
Werner Lorant azt nehezményzte lemondásában, hogy a DAC-stadion előtt pénteken tüntető drukkerek egyike ököllel megütötte őt, amikor a csapat játékosaival együtt kiszállt az autóbuszból. A lemondás indoklásában közölte Werner, hogy edzői hivatása gyakorlása közben soha még nem fordult elő vele, hogy olyan durva inzultus érje őt, mint amilyenben Dunaszerdahelyen volt része 
A szerdán sorra kerülő bajnoki fordulóra készülő DAC-játékosok edzését hétfőn Radványi Miklós vezette, mert a stadionban jelen levő Werner nem volt hajlandó átöltözni sem 
A DAC elnöke, Mohseni a történtek ellenére azt nyilatkozta a sajtónak, hogy mindenképpen szeretné, ha Werner Dunaszerdahelyen maradna, mert a DAC vezetése a jelenlegi hullámvölgy ellenére is kiváló edzőnek tartja őt. Mohseini a pénteken a DAC-stadion előtt tüntető és tojásokat dobáló szurkolók címére megjegyezte, hogy a klub vezetésével együtt elítéli a vétkes szurkolók viselkedését. 
*Dr. Khashayar Mohseni Werner Lorant lemondásával kapcsolatos nyilatkozata* 
_„A nyitrai mérkőzés után egy nappal az edző telefonon közölte velem, hogy nem kíván a továbbiakban a csapattal együtt dolgozni. Hétfőn lemondását írásban is átnyújtotta, én azonban nem fogadtam el, és mindent megteszek azért, hogy jobb belátásra bírjam, mert kiválő edzőnek tartom őt._ 
_Az edző azzal indokolja lemondását, hogy némely „ún. szurkolók“ tettlegesen bántalmazták őt. Az egész klub elhatárolja magát az ilyen „ún. szurkolóktól“, akik jellemtelen módon képesek megtámadni egy idős embert. _
_Partnereimmel együtt elhoztuk Dunaszerdahelyre a Corgoň-ligát. Milliókat invesztáltunk a játékosállományba, a stadionba, nem beszélve arról, hogy a rajtdíjat is meg kellett fizetnünk és a fiatalokról, valamint a pályákról is gondoskodunk. Nemzetiségi problémák merültek föl és a klubbal szembefordult az egész szlovák közvélemény, ám támogatásunk eztán sem lankadt, ellenkezőleg még inkább fokoztuk az az őszi inkriminált mérkőzést követően. Szurkolóinknak is tudatosítaniuk kellene, ha szembefordulnak a klubbal, önmaguk ellen tesznek._ 
_A vezetőség ideális körülményeket teremtett az edzésekhez az edzőtáborozást és az előkészületi mérkőzéseket Szlovákiából elsőként abszolválhatta a csapat Dubaiban. Újoncokként egyáltalán nem érezzük magunkat outsidereknek a Corgoň-ligában, ellenkezőleg, ha a csapat visszanyeri őszi formáját, újra olyan mérkőzéseket játszunk majd, amelyekre szívesen emlékeznek vissza a szurkolók._ 
_Soha nem ígértük, hogy rögtön bajnokságot nyerünk, hiszen a 4-6. hellyel számoltunk. A szezon végéig 11 forduló van még hátra, ezért elvárjuk, hogy szurkolóink a jelenlegi körülmények között is (sérülésekkel, néha igen szigorú fegyelmi eltiltásokkal sújtott a csapat) támogassák a csapatot, úgy ahogyan azt a klub tette a fegyelmi eljárások során, ami nem kevés energiába ls pénzbe került, és méltányolnák azokat az értékeket, amelyeket ilyen rövid idő alatt létrehoztunk.“_ 

-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Április 7)

*Túszként tartottak fogva FIFA-képviselőket egy pesti szórakozóhelyen*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Félmillió forintot követelt három férfi a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség két tagjától egy budapesti szórakozóhelyen. A külföldieket addig nem engedték el a klubból, amíg nem rendezték "számlájukat". A fogvatartók ellen emberrablás miatt indított eljárást a rendőrség. 


 Az inkriminált szórakozóhely
index.hu


Nem engedték távozni a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség Magyarországra látogató képviselőit egy budapesti, Szent István körúti klubból addig, amíg a két férfi ki nem fizetett több mint 400 ezer forintot a fogyasztásukért felszámolt félmillió forintból, közölte hétfőn a budapesti rendőrség. 
A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség két képviselője április 4-én, szombatról vasárnapra virradó éjszaka az V. kerületi szórakozóhelyen mulatott, majd miután kérték a számlájukat, kiderült, félmillió forintot írtak össze nekik. A külföldiek vitatták a kiállított összeget, ezért veréssel fenyegették meg őket és fogva tartották őket a Szent István körúti klubban. 
A három férfi azt mondta, csak akkor mehetnek el, ha kifizetik a pénzt. Ezt követően a külföldieket egyenként egy bankautomatához kísérték, ahonnan több mint 400 ezer forintot vettek ki és adtak át fenyegetőiknek. 
Egyikük vasárnap este feljelentést tett, a Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság (BRFK) Szervezett Bűnözés Elleni Osztályának nyomozói pedig hétfő hajnalban elfogták és őrizetbe vették a három gyanúsítottat. Ellenük emberrablás miatt indult eljárás, jelenleg is folyik kihallgatásuk, a rendőrség indítványozza előzetes letartóztatásukat is. 
Úgy tudjuk, hogy a Szent István körút 13-ban lévő Milady Night Clubban történt az eset, a szórakozóhely egyébként szerepel is a budapesti szórakozóhelyek feketelistáján, több fórumon is figyelmeztetik a külföldieket, hogy többek között ezt a helyet is kerüljék el, ha szórakozni indulnak a budapesti éjszakában. 
Gulyás Imre rendőr-alezredes, a Szervezett Bűnözés Elleni Osztály vezetője az Indexnek elmondta, hogy a brit és luxemburgi FIFA-ügynök összesen két üdítőt fogyasztott, a szórakozóhelyen azonban odaült hozzájuk két nő - a szórakozóhely alkalmazásában álló konzumnők - és végül az ő fogyasztásukat akarták kiszámlázni nekik. A két férfit este 11-től hajnali négyig tartották fogva. 
Serényi Péter, az MLSZ sajtófőnöke érdeklődésünkre elmondta, ők nem tudnak az ügyről. Tudomásuk szerint sem a FIFA-tól, sem az UEFA-tól nem tartózkodott itt hivatalosan senki a hétvégén. 
index/para


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 7)

Megindult lefelé a lejtőn a DAC. Nagy kár érte


----------



## afca (2009 Április 8)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">DAC-huzavona, Lorant marad </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12989&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=12989&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.04.07. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Nagy meglepetésben volt részük azoknak a szurkolóknak, akik ma este kilátogattak az A csapat edzésére a stadionba. Nem más vezette az edzést, mint Werner Lorant német szakvezető, akiről reggel még azt írtuk, hogy beadta felmondását. A csallóközi huzavona folytatódik, Lorant marad! 
A német szakvezető Radványi Miklóssal edzette a csapatot, majd összpontosításra Dunatőkésre utaztak a holnapi sároseperjesi mérkőzés előtt. A klub elnöke mai nyilatkozatában úgy fogalmazott, hogy mindenáron szeretné, ha Werner Lorant maradna, úgy látszik elérte célját, és marad az őszi idény sikeredzője. 
A tavaszi rajton idáig nem fényes eredményekkel büszkélkedhet a sárga-kék együttes, ugyanis sorozatban háromszor is kikaptak. 
A holnapi mérkőzésre a szurkolók egy része bojkottot hirdetett. Portálunk holnap képes összefoglalóval jelentkezik majd a DAC otthoni mérkőzéséről.

Felvidék Ma,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Április 8)

Láttátok a "Puskás Hungary" c. filmet? Ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 8)

*Edzenek a barcelonai fiúk, de vajon milyen sport?* - Foto: - AP


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 8)

Na, beszoptunk Zegen is. Távolodik a bajnoki cím


----------



## nivre (2009 Április 9)

afca írta:


> *Edzenek a barcelonai fiúk, de vajon milyen sport?* - Foto: - AP


Talán foci,gondolom a németek is eltűnődtek ma a meccs után,na meg a 4:0 után hogy milyen sportot űznek vajon !?


----------



## nivre (2009 Április 9)

És még mi akarunk foci EB-t?Micsoda üzlet volna


----------



## nivre (2009 Április 9)

schmidtszab írta:


> Láttátok a "Puskás Hungary" c. filmet? Ajánlom mindenkinek!


Egy kis önbizalmat nyerjenek a focistáink,hogy ne legyenek ilyen kis hitűek!Remélem lesz még hasonló képességű játékosunk


----------



## afca (2009 Április 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Na, beszoptunk Zegen is. Távolodik a bajnoki cím


 
És rátok fogadtam.Jössz egy sörel


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 9)

afca írta:


> És rátok fogadtam.Jössz egy sörel



o.k,
magyar vagy szlovák sör?


----------



## afca (2009 Április 10)

pisti72 írta:


> o.k,
> magyar vagy szlovák sör?


 
Cseh sör.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 10)

*DAC-Tatran Prešov - 2:1 - videó-összefoglaló*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 9 - 12:51 
A DAC futballcsapata április 8-án megszerezte a tavaszi idényben első győzelmét - videó-összefoglaló. 


 Nlend (DAC) kapura tör
SITA - Fogas Ferenc felvétele


Soha rosszabb meccset, ha nem is volt szuper végig. Helyenként azonban ígéretesen kombinált a DAC, győzelme tehát megérdemelt. 

<CENTER> </CENTER>
Nagy kár, hogy Németh Krisztián kiállíttatta magát a meccs végén, szombaton a Nagyszombat ellen félő, hogy nagyon-nagyon hiányzik majd a védelemből. 
A videó nagyobb felbontásban a videótárban ITT tekinthető meg. 
-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Április 10)

*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC-Tatran Prešov mérkőzés után*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 8 - 20:47 
A hétközi párharcot követően az edzők górcső alá vették övéik produkcióját. Íme a leglényegesebb, ami elhangzott a párharcot követő sajtótájékoztatón.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Werner Lorant győztes meccset értékelt
SITA


*Werner Lorant (DAC): *„Tudtuk, hogy sorozatban három vesztes meccs után nehéz feladat vár ránk. Jól kezdtünk, ám az ellenfél jutott vezetéshez. Nem csüggedtünk, nagy igyekezetünknek, küzdeni tudásunknak köszönhetően még az első félidő befejezéséig fordítottunk. Ha nem is kijátszott akciógólokkal, hanem pontrúgásokból. Csatárunk, N´lend a kapu előtt rendkívül veszélyes, ez most is beigazolódott. Szurkolóink kitartóan buzdítottak minket, köszönet érte. Ugyancsak elismerést érdemelnek védenceim, akiket fűtött a bizonyítási vágy. Most a legfontosabb a három pont, remélem a győzelem növeli játékosaink önbizalmát és újabbak következnek a sorban.” 
*Roman Pivarník (Prešov):* „Előnyt szereztünk, sajnos, nem sokáig tartott örömünk. Nem koncentráltunk a hazaiak jól begyakorolt pontrúgásainál, ez okozta vesztünket. A DAC futballistái érzésem szerint jobban óhajtották a sikert. Főleg az első játékrészben adtak a mieinknek leckét küzdeni tudásból.” 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 10)

Mégis volt szurkolás? Azt írtad bojkottálják a meccset.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 11)

*DAC-drukkerektől tanultak a Reggina szurkolói?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 10 - 16:51 
Nem csak dunaszerdahelyi specialitás, hogy kudarcok időszakában kedvenceikre támadnak a felbőszült drukkerek. Legutóbb Olaszországban történt hasonló sztori. A Reggina szurkolói a csapat játékosaira támadtak a gárda csütörtöki edzésén.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 11)

*Nagyszombaton a nagyszombatiakkal csatázik a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 11 - 07:57 
Nagyszombaton a nagyszombati Spartak csapatát fogadja (18.00) a DAC. A kerületiek presztizscsatája után kiderül, vajon a mai nap a húsvéti örömünnep kezdetét jelenti-e a sárga-kékek szurkolói számára. Az előjelek kedvezőek. Legalábbis a Tatran Prešov elleni első félidőben produkált teljesítmény, az első tavaszi DAC-győzelem. <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O><O> </O> 


 A hazai szurkolók buzdítása újabb tavaszi győzelemhez segítheti a DAC-ot
Deutsch Attila


A 24. forduló műsora Április 11. (szombat) 
14.00: Dubnica–Slovan 
16.00: Banská Bystrica–MFK Košice 
18.00: DAC–Spartak Trnava (játékvezető: Horváth) 

18.30: Prešov–Ružomberok. 
Április 12. (vasárnap) 
17.15: Artmedia–Žilina 
19.00: Zlaté Moravce–FC Nitra 

Mint ismeretes, a hazaiak ezt a találkozót tíz emberrel fejezték be, miután a rutinos védő, Németh Krisztián begőzölt és a végjátékban fellökte ellenfelét. A nevezett természetesen nem léphet pályára a találkozón. Büntetése letelte után viszont újra csatasorba állhat Martin Abena. A vendéglátóknál továbbra sem számíthatnak a sérüléssel bajlódó Marcin, Varga és Kováč bevetésével. Hasonló gondokkal küzd a magyar légiós, Regedei Csaba is, játéka kérdéses. A felsoroltakból egyértelmű, a szakvezetés számára a legnagyobb fejtörést a védelem összeállítása jelenti. A Tatran elleni meccs hősét, N´lendet ugyan egy kemény belemenés után a hajrában cserélni kellett, ma azonban újra ott lesz a kezdőcsapatban. Az egykori DAC-sikerkovács, Pecze Károly vezényelte vendégek szerdán a listavezető Slovan otthonában aratott győzelemmel (2:1) is jelezték, tavasszal javuló formában játszanak, Dunaszerdahelyre is pontszerzés reményében utaznak. 
„Rajtunk múlik, hogy nagy akarással, odafigyeléssel térdre kényszerítsük ellenfelünket. Hazai pályán fogadjuk őket, ami sokat nyomhat a latban az eredmény alakulásában” – fogalmazott a dunaszerdahelyiek német stratégája, Werner Lorant. Megszívlelendő tanács a DAC-stadionba igyekvő futballkedvelők számára. Mivel a mai párharc a rizikós meccsek kategóriájába tartozik, a szigorú biztonsági intézkedésekre való tekintettel érdemes lesz előbb útra kelni, jegyet váltani és elfoglalni helyüket a lelátón. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Április 11)

Guardiola az övéit isteníti.

<!-- shadow levels -->

A Barcelona már az első játékrészben eldöntötte a Bayern elleni párharc első felvonását, és már csak csodával határos módon búcsúzhat el a Bajnokok Ligája legjobb nyolc együttese között. 
A Barca szakvezetője, Josep Guardiola érthetően nehezen fogyott ki a dicsérő jelzőkből a lefújást követő sajtótájékoztatón.
_- Négy nullára nyertünk, ami nagyszerű eredmény. A játékosaimat egy rossz szó sem érheti: mindent jól csináltak, szemre is tetszetősen játszottak, és minden egyes labdáért megküzdöttek. Nem engedtük, hogy akárcsak eljusson a labda Tonihoz vagy Ribéryhez, azt hiszem, ez kiválóan példázza ember feletti munkánkat. A visszavágón annyi a dolgunk, hogy legalább egy gólt elérjünk, és akkor már nem csúszhat ki a kezünkből a továbbjutás. Magabiztos előnyünk ellenére sem szabad félvállról vennünk a müncheni meccset, és mindent elkövetek annak érdekében, hogy játékosaim maximális koncentrációval fussanak ki az Allianz Arena gyepére._

A szakember az első félidőben túlságosan is hevesen reklamált tizenegyest Lionel Messi esését követően, aminek következményeképpen a játékvezető a lelátóra száműzte a magából kivetkőzött edzőt. Guardiola az eset kapcsán elmondta, megbánta tettét, és a Barcelona tréneréhez méltatlanul viselkedett.

A vert had vezére, Jürgen Klinsmann elsősorban a kulcsfontosságú hiányzókkal magyarázza csapata gyatra szereplését, ám leszögezte, az ő játékukkal sem lett volna sok keresnivalójuk ez ellen a Barca ellen.
_- Lúcióval, van Buytennel és Lahmmal acélosabb lett volna a védelmünk, ám megjegyzem, messze nem tartom elképzelhetetlennek, hogy a leendő BL-győztessel találkoztunk. Nagyon jól futballoztak, és rámutattak a hiányosságainkra. Messit egyszerűen élmény volt nézni, kiváló játékos. Nekünk még sokat kell fejlődnünk ahhoz, hogy Európa legjobb négy együttese közé verekedjük magunkat, hosszú utat kell bejárnunk, hogy valóban a legszűkebb elithez tartozzunk. Most azonban mindennél fontosabb, hogy a Bundesligában megálljuk a helyünket, és biztosítsuk helyünket a Bajnokok Ligája következő idényében. Ehhez azonban keményen küzdenünk kell, amivel ezen az estén nem lehettem elégedett._


javascript:closeme();


----------



## afca (2009 Április 11)

*Corgoň-liga 24. forduló: DAC-Spartak Trnava II. félidő - 1:4 (1:1) *


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE><META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Sajnos nincsenek csodák. A nagyszombatiak, ahogy az várható volt, nagyságrenddel nagyobb játékerőt képviseltek, mint a legutóbb Dunaszerdahelyen vendégeskedő Tatran Prešov. Annak rendje módja szerint el is intézték a DAC-ot. Leginkább a hazaiak botrányosan gyatra védelmének köszönhetően. De az igazat megvallva, minden elemében jobb volt a vendégcsapat. Érthető, hogy a hazai nézők kiábrándultan távoztak - sokan a mérkőzés befejezését meg sem várva - a valaha igen-igen szép csatákat megért stadionból. Presztízscsatát vesztett a DAC megint. 
*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC–Trnava (1:4) mérkőzés után*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április 11 - 20:54 
A szombati dunaszerdahelyi találkozón a képzettebb, minden tekintetben jobb nagyszombatiak magabiztos játékkal győzték le a nagy hibaszázalékkal játszó csallóközieket, akik a Prešov elleni hétközi sikerüket követően újra gyenge teljesítményt produkáltak.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 

Werner Lorant (DAC): „Sejtettük, hogy a vendégeket motiválja a Slovan elleni győzelem. Számomra érthetetlen, miért kezdtünk olyan megilletődötten. Szerencsés büntetővel azonban vezetést szereztünk. Röviddel az első játékrész befejezése előtt egyenlítettek a nagyszombatiak, holott kilenc játékosunk volt a kapunk előtt. Fordulás után gyermeteg hibákból újabb három gólt kaptunk. Kérdem én: miért omlott össze a defenzívánk? Nekünk is voltak ziccereink, N´lend kétszer, Beniusis egyszer gólt szerezhetett volna. Néhány kivételtől eltekintve a mieink a párharcokból vesztesen kerültek ki. Nem kizárt, hogy még mindig stresszhatás alatt játszanak futballistáink. Ennek ellenére helyén való a kérdés: Mit csináltatok ma a pályán?“ 

Pecze Károly (Trnava): „A pozsonyi sikerünket, eredményünket természetesen szerettük volna ma megismételni. A meccs elején elpuskáztuk ziccereinket. A tizenegyes sem viselte meg a fiúkat, akik továbbra is betartották a taktikai utasításokat. Mi ugyanis kivártunk, teret adtunk a hazaiaknak, gyors kontrákkal hiztuk zavarba védelmüket. Szünet után további találatokkal profitáltunk mezőny- és erőnléti fölényünkből. Jól játszottunk, megérdemelten zsákmányoltunk újabb három pontot“.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 12)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>DAC-vereség és újabb szurkolóverés </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Több, mint hatezer néző előtt szenvedett megalázó vereséget a dunaszerdahelyi DAC a nagyszombati Spartak csapatától. Az 1:4-re végződő mérkőzés után a rendőrség a pálya háta mögött a DAC- szurkolók csoportjának támadt, valamint a Spartak drukkerei is dunaszerdahelyi szurkolókat vertek. 
Nagyszombaton a Nagyszombat csapatát fogadták a sárga-kékek, akik a szerdai első bajnoki győzelem után bizakodóan léptek a pályára. A mérkőzést hatalmas biztonsági intézkedések sora előzte meg. Tucatnyi rendőr, kommandós, vízágyúk, kutyás és titkos rendőrök nyüzsögtek a stadion körül és belül. Ezen kívül, lezárt utcák jelezték, hogy ismét a szlovák rendőrség "az úr" Dunaszerdahelyen.
A kora esti órában megtartott mérkőzés nem zajlott zökkenőmentesen. A Spartak hívei már a mérkőzés elején görögtüzeket dobáltak be a pályára és a magyar nemzetiségű szurkolókat szidták. 
Nagyszombati nyomás jellemezte az első félidő elejét. Novota kapusnak többször is résen kellett lennie. A DAC próbált szorosan védekezni, de a védelmük ma nem jeleskedett. A sárga-kékek támadósora is próbálkozott a Nagyszombat térfelén, de gólt nem tudtak rúgni. Hrdina a tizenhatoson belül szabálytalan becsúszása után a játékvezető a tizenegyes pontra mutatott és a DAC, Parvin találatával megszerezte a vezetést. Ezután felélénkült a játék és az első félidő vége előtt, a 44. percben Hanzel berúgta a Spartak egyenlítő gólját.
A második félidőben egy hazai néző futott be a pályára, de a rendezők elfogták és kivezették a stadionból. Novota Jani hatalmas potyagólt kapott Yelenkovichtól az 54. percben. Yelenkovich, megnyerte az Adiaba elleni párharcot, jól látta, hogy a hazai kapus kint áll a kapuból, átemelte felette a labdát, az pedig a hálóba pottyant. Máris 1:2-re vezettek a nagyszombatiak, és még nem volt vége a mérkőzésnek. A hazai szurkolók fáradhatatlanul buzdították kedvenceiket, szinte visszhangzott a stadion, de a mérkőzést a pályán játsszák, nem a lelátón. A DAC nagyobb tempóra kapcsolt és Bajevszkij, N´lend és Beniusis is támadásokat vezet, de lövéseik nem találtak. Nem úgy a Spartak, ahol Hruška a 73. percben megszerezte csapata harmadik gólját. Óriási védelmi hiba előzte meg a gólt, és Caha tehetetlensége. Ezután újabb támadásokat vezetett a DAC, de a "puskaporukat" már eldurrogtatták korábban, mert nem találtak a Spartak hálójába. A kegyelemdöfést a vendégek a 89. percben Filipovič révén adták meg, góljával 1:4 lett a végeredmény.

A nagyszombati szurkolók a mérkőzés folyamán köveket, öngyújtókat dobáltak be a rendezőkre. A rendőrség készenléti egységei azonban tétlenül nézték az egész jelenetet. DAC-sálat gyújtottak meg és görögtüzet dobtak Novota kapujába is. A kerítésen többször is átmásztak és a pályára léptek, de még ekkor sem vonultak be a rendőrség egységei. A mérkőzés után a Spartak-drukkerek a régi sportcsarnok felé vonultak, ahol autóik és autóbuszaik várták őket. Közben az utcán randalíroztak és rongáltak. Egy DAC-szurkolót megvertek. Az új Városi Sportcsarnoknál szócsata folyt a két tábor között, mire a rendőrség egységei megérkeztek és a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolóknak estek nekik. Több drukkert is gumibotoztak , illetve a földön fekve is verték őket. Szemtanúk elmondása szerint érthetetlen, hogy miért csak a DAC-szurkolókat vették "kezelésbe".

A mérkőzés utáni sajtótájékoztatón Werner Lorant idegesen nyilatkozott és érthetetlenségének, valamint dühének adott hangot a mutatott játék és a bekapott gólokat megelőző szituációk miatt. 

A DAC jövő héten Pozsonyba utazik, ahol az ősi rivális Slovan csapatával küzd majd meg. Sajnos a mutatott játék alapján az eredmény előre borítékolható.

Felvidék Ma,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 12)

Akik nem valók a DAC-ba.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE id=table82 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*CAHA Robert*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11**.03.1976*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Czech<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->530<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>
<O><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc> *Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*GERICH Tomáš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11.08.1973*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->21<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1768<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>
<O><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc> *Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ABENA Biholong Martin Achille*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.06.1986*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->20<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1773<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>
<O><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc> *Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BENIUŠIS Ričardas*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.04.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Litva<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->290<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>
<O><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc> *Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*STAFSULA Dritan*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*16.07.1981*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Finland<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->82<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</O>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 12)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A Spartak-szurkolók szabadon garázdálkodhattak Dunaszerdahelyen </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">

 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">

 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.04.12. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*



(Képgalériával) *A hét végén lezajlott DAC-Spartak Trnava labdarúgó-mérkőzés idején újra hadszíntérré változott Dunaszerdahely. A szlovák rendőrség speciális egységei megszállták a békés csallóközi kisvárost és átvették az uralmat az utcákon. A csallóköziek és más vidékekről is érkező DAC-szurkolók megtöltötték a stadiont és békésen szurkoltak csapatuknak. Természetesen verbális adok-kapok kialakult a két tábor között, de a stadionban szerencsére fizikai összecsapásra nem került sor. Nem úgy a mérkőzés után, amikor a nagyszombati drukkerek egy DAC- szurkolónak eltörték a kezét. De, ne szaladjunk előre, kezdjük az elején! A vendégek új helyen szemlélhették a mérkőzést. Az eredményjelző órához költöztették őket a rendezők. Már megérkezésükkor hangosan szidták a magyar szurkolókat. A mérkőzést kezdetét jelző sípszó elhangzása után pedig a pályára görögtüzeket dobáltak. A rendőrség egységei tétlenül szemlélték az eseményeket. A dunaszerdahelyi rendezők vizeskannákat készítettek és hősiesen farkasszemet néztek a nagyszombati kemény maggal. A Spartak hívei nem bírták elviselni a dunaszerdahelyiek szúrós tekintetét és kövekkel, öngyújtókkal és más egyéb tárgyakkal dobálták meg a rendezőket és a fotósokat. Egy égő DAC-sálat is behajítottak, amelyet az egyik rendező mentett meg a gyalázattól. A kerítéshez futott érte, amiért a nagyszombatiaktól meg is kapta a magáét, de végül is sikerült megóvnia az ereklyét a megsemmisüléstől. A rendőrség készenlétei egységei végig tétlenül szemlélték a randalírozást. A dunaszerdahelyi járási rendőrfőnök egyszer odament az eredményjelző alatt tartózkodó rendőri egységekhez, akik fel is vértezték magukat, de nem történt semmi. A piros-feketék eközben nyugodtan folytatták a stadion szétverését és rongálását. A szektorukban található helyi fürdőpark és egy másik cég molinóját darabokra tépték és helyette zászlóikat és transzparenseiket akasztották ki. Több szurkolójuk is beugrott a pályára és a dunaszerdahelyi rendezőknek kellett erélyesen fellépniük, hogy visszamásszanak. A rendőrök nem tettek semmit! 

A tavalyi DAC-Slovan november 1-jei mérkőzésen ennél kevesebbért rontottak rá a dunaszerdahelyi és magyarországi szurkolókra a rend éber őrei. Most ez elmaradt, úgy látszik, kettős mércével mérnek vagy most úgy ítélték meg, hogy nincs szükség beavatkozásra… 
A mérkőzés, amelyen a nagyszombati együttes megalázó vereséget mért a sárga-kékekre sajnos a dunaszerdahelyiek számára arról is emlékezetes marad, hogy a rendőrség asszisztálása mellett szétszedték a stadiont és bármit megtehettek következmények nélkül. 
Hazafelé sem nyugodtak meg a Spartak hívei és a régi sportcsarnok felé vezető úton tovább randalíroztak és egy arra tévedő DAC-drukkert alaposan helybenhagytak. Az új sportcsarnoknál a DAC-szurkolók vonultak a nagyszombatiak felé, akik biztosak akartak lenni abban, hogy elhagyják a várost. A rendőrség egységei azonban a DAC- szurkolókra támadtak és sokakat még a földön fekve is gumibotoztak. Egyes információk szerint a csuklyát viselő kommandósok Nagyszombatból érkeztek… 
Április 11-én nem csak a DAC szenvedett vereséget, de a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók is. Sokuk fizikailag, mások pedig lélekben, hogy a karhatalmi szervek asszisztálása mellett nyugodtan garázdálkodhattak Dunaszerdahelyen a nagyszombati drukkerek. 

Felvidék Ma, atos




Az égő DAC-sál.




Mentik az ereklyét.









A nagyszombatiak görögtüzei




Szabadon szállhattak Dunaszerdahelyen




Az első félidőben a DAC kapujához dobták be az égő pirotechnikai eszközt.





A leszakított molinó...




Némelyek arcukat elfedve csuklyában dobáltak.




Többen bemásztak a pályára.









Szócsata a rendezőkkel.




Támadásra készen.





Már bent a pályán. A csuklyás huligán is. Érdemes megnézni a kép alsó részét, ahol nagyméretű betondarabok láthatók. Nem maguktól kerültek oda!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mert a rendőrök őket védik. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 13)

Szégyen és gyalázat ez az egész. Sajnos benneteket senki sem tud és nem akar megvédeni, reménytelen a helyzet... Esetleg ha a hazai meccseiteket pl. Győrben rendeznék. Szerintem itt nem lenne ekkora pofája a sok szemét tótnak.
Azt hogy ezt visszakapják persze nálunk is szükség lenne változásra belügyminiszteri ill. rendőrfőnöki szinten.
Kíváncsi lennék mi lenne, ha szlovák szurkolókat vernének meg nálunk? Valószínűleg a tótok még a Fehér Házban Obamának is bepanaszolnák a magyarokat


----------



## afca (2009 Április 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Szégyen és gyalázat ez az egész. Sajnos benneteket senki sem tud és nem akar megvédeni, reménytelen a helyzet... Esetleg ha a hazai meccseiteket pl. Győrben rendeznék. Szerintem itt nem lenne ekkora pofája a sok szemét tótnak.
> Azt hogy ezt visszakapják persze nálunk is szükség lenne változásra belügyminiszteri ill. rendőrfőnöki szinten.
> Kíváncsi lennék mi lenne, ha szlovák szurkolókat vernének meg nálunk? Valószínűleg a tótok még a Fehér Házban Obamának is bepanaszolnák a magyarokat


 Ott voltam a B középben a helyemen.Hidd el a Trnava szurkolók 50x annyi görögtüzet dobtak be mint amennyi berepült a Slovan ellen.Az nem volt baj.Senki egy szót nemszóllt.A legszomorúbb az,hogy kint a stadionból meg a rendőrök a DAC szurkolóknak estek neki.Szó szerint ,,az egész ország ellenünk,,de kitartunk.Az újságok rólunk írnak,és csupa jót.Hogy mi ha vesztünk is úgy szurkolunk mintha legalább 10 góllal vezetnénk.Legyőzhetnek de meg nem törhetnek.
Meccs közben üzentünk a legnagyobb politikai ellenfelünknek.Katt ide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70TPNX2Rd9g


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 13)

Ez jóóó, nagyon jó


----------



## afca (2009 Április 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez jóóó, nagyon jó


 Örülök,hogy tetszik


----------



## afca (2009 Április 13)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 20. forduló

Nádszeg–Illésháza 3:2 (1:2), g.: Ivicze (8.), Egri (82.), Udvaros (87. – 11-esből), ill. Marič (14.), Őszi (33.); 
A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 20 14 2 4 58:20 44 

2. Nádszeg 20 12 3 5 48:26 39 

3. Dióspatony 20 10 5 5 35:18 35 

4. Csallóközkürt 20 10 5 5 37:28 35 

5. Nagymegyer 20 9 6 5 32:23 33 

6. Tallós 20 9 4 7 40:29 31 

7. Nyékvárkony 20 9 3 8 55:36 30 

8. Vásárút 20 8 6 6 28:22 30 

9. Feketenyék 20 9 3 8 35:36 30 

10. Močenok 20 8 4 8 30:29 28 

11. Vágfarkasd 20 7 6 7 27:31 27 

12. Nagyfödémes 20 7 5 8 25:27 26 

13. Vágsellye B 20 5 4 11 30:55 19 

14. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 20 5 2 13 20:43 17 

15. Vága 20 5 2 13 29:58 17 

16. Balony 20 1 4 15 22:70 7 

A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 13)

Gratula, legyőztétek a listavezetőt


----------



## afca (2009 Április 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Gratula, legyőztétek a listavezetőt


 Kihagytunk egy 11-est.És a végére kiállítottak egy játékosukat meg a kapusukat.Jogosan.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 13)

Hány forduló van még a tavaszból?


----------



## afca (2009 Április 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Hány forduló van még a tavaszból?


 A DAC-nak még 9.Nádszegnek 10.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 14)

*Szlovákia Corgoň Liga*

*



*

AS Trenčín
FK ZŤS Dubnica
FC Spartak Trnava
MŠK Žilina
MFK Košice
1. FC Tatran Prešov
ŠK Slovan Bratislava
FC Nitra
FC Artmedia Bratislava
(Petržalka)
FK Dukla Banská Bystrica
MFK Ružomberok
FK Inter Bratislava
FK Púchov
FC DAC Dunajská Streda


----------



## afca (2009 Április 15)

DAC-Nagyszombat - 1:4 - videó-összefoglaló


----------



## afca (2009 Április 15)




----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 15)

Ingyen megy a busz, emmá döfi 
Így kell a szurkolókat kiengesztelni!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 15)

*Novota János kórházban*


A Corgoň Ligában tavasszal vergődő DAC csapatkapitánya, Novota János tüdőgyulladással kórházba került. 


 Novota nem lehet ott a Slovan elleni bajnokin
www.fcdac1904.com


A hórihorgas kapus már a nagyszombatiak elleni meccs előtt sem érezte jól magát. Infúziós kezelést abszolvált, mely azonban nem segített. Novota kórházi kezelésre szorult, jelenleg könnyebb tüdőgyulladással a ružinovi kórházban ápolják. Elmondása szerint alighanem pénteken hazaengedik. Állapota nem teszi lehetővé, hogy csatasorba álljon a Slovan elleni vasárnapi összecsapáson. Még az sem biztos, hogy ott lehet az április 25-én zajló DAC–MFK Košice bajnoki találkozón. Novotát a cserekapus, Branislav Rzeszoto pótolja majd az említett párharcokon.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 16)

*MLSZ-reform: Tizenkét csapatra olvad az NB I, fűtött pályákra lesz szükség *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, április
Gyökeres változtatásokat tervez az MLSZ a magyar bajnokságok felépítésével kapcsolatosan. Az mlsz.hu cikke szerint a 2010/2011-es bajnokságtól kedve már csak 12 csapat alkotná az élvonalat, míg az NB II 20 csapattal rajtolna el és a harmadosztály létszámát is csökkentenék. Emellett komoly gazdasági és infrastrukturális követelményeket is támasztana az MLSZ a klubokkal szemben. 


 Gyökeres változtatásokat tervez az MLSZ 
mlsz.hu


Az MLSZ vezetői vélhetően hamarosan az NB I-es és NB II-es klubok vezetőiből álló ad hoc bizottság elé terjesztik elképzeléseiket. A tervek között szerepel, hogy 2010 őszétől kötelezővé tennék a pályafűtést, melyhez kedvezményes hitellehetőséget is biztosítanának. Az mlsz.hu-n olvasható cikk szerint a 2010/2011-es bajnokságban az 5000-es átlag nézőszám elérése, szurkolói kártyák bevezetése is a program részét képezné. Amennyiben a tervezet elfogadásra kerül, a 2009/2010-es bajnokság végén az átszervezéseknek köszönhetően négy csapat esne ki az élvonalból, míg a 11-12. helyezettek osztályozót vívnának az N II győzteseivel, hogy a 12 legerősebb csapat alkothassa az NB I mezőnyét. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Április 17)

Kórházban a DAC kapusa.Novota Jani jobbulást.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 17)

*OROSZORSZÁG. A Zenit edzője szerint a magyar szélsőnek idő kell, míg beilleszkedik a csapatba – addig a rutinosabbakat játszatja*

*Advocaat Husztiról: Nálunk jóval magasabbak a követelmények*

Az orosz lapoknak is feltűnt, hogy a Zenit labdarúgócsapatában nagyon kevés lehetőséget kap a szentpéterváriak két legnagyobb téli igazolása, Igor Szemsov és Huszti Szabolcs. Az ok? Dick Advocaat szerint a játékosoknak még idő kell a beilleszkedéshez, és azt is elmondta: Husztinak hozzá kell szoknia ahhoz, hogy magasabb szinten teljesítsen.




Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Huszti (balra) bajnokin még nem kapott lehetőséget: Advocaat szerint be kell illeszkednie


Eddig mindössze UEFA-kupa-mérkőzéseken kapott lehetőséget a Zenitben az orosz élcsapat magyar légiósa, Huszti Szabolcs, és hozzá hasonlóan a meccsek többségét a kispadon tölti a másik téli nagy igazolás, Igor Szemsov is. 

A szentpéterváriak trénere, Dick Advocaat elmondta: amíg a két „újonc” nem illeszkedik be tökéletesen, rutinos játékosaira épít.

„Huszti Szabolcsnak több időre van szüksége a beilleszkedéshez, ez tisztán látszik. Tisztelem az előző klubját, a Hannovert, de azt kell mondanom, hogy itt többet várunk a játékosoktól, magasabb szinten kell teljesíteniük. Fel kell vennie a Zenit ritmusát, nálunk jóval magasabbak a követelmények” – nyilatkozta a holland szakember, aki Szemsovról is ejtett néhány szót.

„Szemsov válogatott játékos, de három belső középpályás riválisa, Zirjanov, Gyenyiszov és Timoscsuk szintén játszik a nemzeti csapatában. Úgy döntöttem, hogy egyelőre a rutinosabb játékosokat szerepeltetem” – mondta Advocaat.

*JÁTÉKRA VÁRVA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Név*</TD><TD>*Mérkőzés*</TD><TD>*Gól*</TD><TD>*Lecserélve*</TD><TD>*Becserélve*</TD><TD>*Játszott percek*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Huszti Szabolcs*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>240</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Igor Szemsov*</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>347</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Huszti bajnokin még nem kapott lehetőséget, Szemsov is csak kétszer játszott a Premjer-Ligában


----------



## afca (2009 Április 17)

<TABLE class=wedstrijden id=wedstrijden cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=6><TBODY><TR><TH class=row_2>Datum</TH><TH class=row_2>Wedstrijd</TH><TH class=row_2>Competitie</TH><TH class=row_2>Aanvang</TH><TH class=row_2></TH></TR><TR class=big jQuery1239983718515="313"><TD class="row_0 top">



19/04/09</TD><TD class="row_0 top" style="WIDTH: 188px"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=top style="HEIGHT: 20px" colSpan=2>PSV - Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=row_0>



</TD><TD class=row_0>*16:30 u*

</TD><TD class=row_0></TD></TR><TR class="small hide" jQuery1239983718515="257"><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0 style="WIDTH: 188px"></TD><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0></TD></TR><TR class=big jQuery1239983718515="314"><TD class="row_1 top">



 26/04/09</TD><TD class="row_1 top" style="WIDTH: 188px"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=top style="HEIGHT: 20px" colSpan=2>Ajax - AZ</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=row_1>



</TD><TD class=row_1>*14:30 u*

</TD><TD class=row_1></TD></TR><TR class="small hide" jQuery1239983718515="258"><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1 style="WIDTH: 188px"></TD><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1></TD></TR><TR class=big jQuery1239983718515="315"><TD class="row_0 top">



 03/05/09</TD><TD class="row_0 top" style="WIDTH: 188px"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=top style="HEIGHT: 20px" colSpan=2>Sparta - Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=row_0>



</TD><TD class=row_0>*14:30 u*

</TD><TD class=row_0></TD></TR><TR class="small hide" jQuery1239983718515="259"><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0 style="WIDTH: 188px"></TD><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0></TD><TD class=row_0></TD></TR><TR class="big hide" jQuery1239983718515="316"><TD class="row_1 top">



 10/05/09</TD><TD class="row_1 top" style="WIDTH: 188px"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=top style="HEIGHT: 20px" colSpan=2>Ajax - FC Twente</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=row_1>



</TD><TD class=row_1>*14:30 u*

</TD><TD class=row_1></TD></TR><TR class=small jQuery1239983718515="260"><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1 style="WIDTH: 188px"></TD><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1></TD><TD class=row_1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 18)

Afca, nem tudsz egy helyet ahol lehetne streamelni a mai PSV-Ajax meccset? A magyar sport1 csak vasárnap adja le.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, nem tudsz egy helyet ahol lehetne streamelni a mai PSV-Ajax meccset? A magyar sport1 csak vasárnap adja le.


 A meccs vasárnap 17 órától lessz.Élőben adja a Cseh és a Magyar Sport1.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 18)

Balról Pecze Károly, a Nagyszombat, jobbra pedig Werner Lorant a DAC edzője...
Wernwr Lorant ma ül utoljára a DAC kispadján.Az osztrák Alfred Riedl.Aláírva még nincs de az újságok szerint 99 százalék.Német megy labanc jön.Miért nem jön végre egy Magyar?????????


----------



## afca (2009 Április 18)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A pozsonyi Slovan-DAC rangadó előtt </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13198&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=13198&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A Szlovák Labdarúgó Bajnokság legmagasabb kategóriájában a Corgoň liga 25. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi DAC Pozsonyba utazik a téglamezei stadionba, hogy az ősi rivális Slovan csapata ellen mérkőzzön meg. 
A dunaszerdahelyi sárga-kékek ismét több poszton hiányosságokkal küzdenek. Hátvédsoruk lényegében megszűnt. Novota kapus nem védhet, hiszen súlyos tüdőgyulladással szállították a hét elején kórházba. A cserekapus Rzeszoto is sérült, így valószínűleg, hogy a DAC B kapusa Minárik véd majd. Németh Krisztián három mérkőzésre való eltiltást kapott a sároseperjesi mérkőzésen való szabálytalankodásáért. Ugyancsak sérült Gerich is. Marcint a héten műtötték, ő egész szezonban nem játszhat majd. 
Az előző mérkőzéseken mindkét esetben kikaptak a dunaszerdahelyiek. Először Pozsonyban augusztus 2-án 2:1 arányban, amikor a DAC a 87. percig vezetett 0:1-re Kweuke góljával, majd rövid időn belül kétszer is kapituláltak és a pozsonyiak nyerték a rangadót. Másodszor az emlékezetes november 1-jei mérkőzésen, amikor nem scak a csapatot verték meg 0:4-ra a kék-fehérek, hanem a szurkolókat is a szlovák rendőrség alakulatai.

*Megint új tréner?*

Egyes szlovák labdarúgó hírportálok pénteken arról tudósítottak, hogy a tavaszi szezont befejezőleg a sárga-kékeket új edző veszi át, aki nem más, mint az osztrák Alfred Riedl. Az 59 éves bécsi szakember egyenlőre úgy nyilatkozott, hogy még semmit sem írtak alá a klubnál. Az osztrák edző legutoljára Vietnámban tevékenykedett a holnapi Slovan-DAC mérkőzésre Pozsonyba utazik, hogy megtekintse a mérkőzést. Riedl saját nemzeti tizenegyét is edzette 1990 októberétől 1991 szeptemberéig. A DAC vezetősége egyenlőre nem nyilatkozott az interneten megjelent hírről.

*Hasznos információk: Slovan-DAC*

Dunaszerdahelyről ingyenbuszok indulnak 15:15-től a Szent István térről és a stadiontól. A szurkolói klubok ismét összefogtak, hogy egy újabb feledhetetlen koreográfiát hozzanak össze. Tudósítónk is ott lesz a holnapi összecsapáson, így vasárnap este fényképes összefoglalóval jelentkezünk majd. A vasárnapi mérkőzés 17:15-kor kezdődik a téglamezei stadionban. Az összecsapáson a szurkolók szerint részt vesz Lengyel Krisztián is, akit tavaly november 1-jén Dunaszerdahelyen a szlovák rendőri attakban sérült meg és maradandó sérüléseket szenvedett.

Felvidék Ma,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 18)

*DAC: Alfred Riedl váltja Werner Lorantot?*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Értesüléseink szerint csakhamar új edzője lesz a Corgoň Ligában tavasszal bukdácsoló DAC-nak. A sárga-kékek tulajdonosai ezúttal osztrák szakemberre vetették ki a hálójukat. Nevezetesen Alfred Riedlre, aki egy éven át az osztrák nemzeti együttest is irányította. 


 Riedl legutóbb a vietnami nemzeti tizenegy edzéseit vezette 
Reuters


Az ötvenkilenc esztendős szakember vasárnap megtekinti a Slovan–DAC összecsapást, ezt követően dönti el, aláírja-e szerződést. Riedl, aki legutóbb Vietnamban dolgozott egyébként az idény végéig irányítaná a dunaszerdahelyiket. A nevezett nem csupán az osztrák és a vietnami nemzeti tizenegynél tartotta kezében a karmesteri pálcát, hanem Lichtenstein és Palesztina válogatottjánál is közreműködött. 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Április 18)

*DAC-ifik: Újabb nagy lépés bajnoki cím felé !*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:HU;mso-fareast-language:HU;}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Megint egy lépéssel közelebb kerültek a DAC ifistái a bajnoki cím megszerzéséhez. Ezúttal idegenben, az FK Prievidza csapatával mérték össze erejüket. 


 Pillanatkép a mérkőzésről
Foto: a szerző


*Fk Prievidz-DAC U19: 0:4 (0:2* 
Már a harmadik percben vezetéshez jutottak, egy pontosan helyezett szabadrúgásból talált a hálóba Németh Zsolt. A félidő lefújása előtt egy perccel egy szöglet után Ravasz Tibor volt eredményes, (0-2). A második félidőben ismét növelte előnyét a DAC. Előbb Németh András fejjel, majd Lénárth Tamás lábbal talált a hálóba 
Nagyon taktikus, okos focit játszottak a Dunaszerdehelyi fiúk és meg is lett az eredménye. Továbbra is 7 ponttal vezetik a bajnokságot az Artmedia csapata előtt 
Jövő héten szombaton, hazai pályán a Púchov csapatát fogadják 10.00 órakor.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 19)

Afca!

Nem láttam a meccset, nem tudod véletlenül mennyi lett ma az eredmény Eindhovenben??


----------



## afca (2009 Április 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> 
> Nem láttam a meccset, nem tudod véletlenül mennyi lett ma az eredmény Eindhovenben??


 HA HA HA Mivan legjobb öröm a káröröm???
6-2.Ráfogjam a bíróra?????


----------



## afca (2009 Április 19)

*Corgoň-liga, 25. forduló: Slovan – DAC, Végeredmény - 6:0 *


Élőben közvetítettük a Slovan-DAC mérkőzést. Nincs is mit hozzátenni. Megalázó vereséget szenvedett a DAC. Osztálykülönbség volt a két csapat között, nem meglepő, sőt megérdemelt eredmény született. 




*Slovan–DAC: Edzői vélemények*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Megjósolt eredmény? Elsöprő Slovan-győzelem után nem sok jót lehet mondani. 



 Egy hazai is elég öt vendég ellen?



*Ladislav Pecko (Slovan):* "Megkönnyítem ezt a sajtótájékoztatót. Amennyire emlékszem, a Nový Čas elsőként megírta, hogy 6:0-ra nyerünk. Bejött a tippjük. Úgy gondolom viszont, hogy az ilyen mérkőzés sem könnyű a játékosok számára, egyik ellenfelet sem szabad leírni. Úgy vélem, védenceim fejben teljesen rendben voltak, ha még másfél hónapig kibírjuk ebben a formában, akkor teljesül az, amire vágyunk." 
*Werner Lorant (DAC):* "Számoltunk azzal, hogy nagyon nehéz mérkőzés elé nézünk. Egész héten készítettük a csapatot a DAC ellen. Tudtuk, hogy a védelemre kell elsősorban összpontosítanunk, mivel a Slovan kemény támadásokat vezet. Tíz perc után viszont már 0:2-re vesztettünk és az egész taktikánk felbomlott. Ráadásul sérülések és eltiltások tizedelték a csapatot. Éppen ezért a többi játékos, aki pályára lépett, nagyon nehéz mérkőzésen van túl. Az életben soha nem szenvedtem csapatommal ekkora vereséget, pedig már sok meccset megéltem." 
para/SITA


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 19)

A mai fekete vasárnap neked:
Ajax, DAC, Vasas....
A Nádszeg is kikapott???


----------



## afca (2009 Április 19)

pisti72 írta:


> A mai fekete vasárnap neked:
> Ajax, DAC, Vasas....
> A Nádszeg is kikapott???



Csallóközkürt-Nádszeg 1-1Sajnos a végén pofon is volt.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 20)

Koreográfia a Slovan meccsen.Ha nem szabad bevinni a nemzeti lobogót.......


----------



## afca (2009 Április 20)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 21. forduló. Izgalmas párharc Csallóközkürtön.

Csallóközkürt–Nádszeg 1:1 (1:1), g.: N. Hrnčár (30. –11-esből), ill. Ivicze (38.); 

A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 21 15 2 4 62:20 47 

2. Nádszeg 21 12 4 5 49:27 40 

3. Dióspatony 21 10 6 5 37:20 36 

4. Csallóközkürt 21 10 6 5 38:29 36 

5. Nyékvárkony 21 10 3 8 58:36 33 

6. Nagymegyer 21 9 6 6 32:24 33 

7. Feketenyék 21 10 3 8 39:38 33 

8. Tallós 21 9 4 8 42:33 31 

9. Močenok 21 9 4 8 32:30 31 

10. Vásárút 21 8 6 7 29:24 30 

11. Vágfarkasd 21 8 6 7 28:31 30 

12. Nagyfödémes 21 7 5 9 25:30 26 

13. Vágsellye B 21 6 4 11 33:55 22 

14. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 21 5 2 14 20:46 17 

15. Vága 21 5 2 14 29:62 17 

16. Balony 21 1 5 15 24:72 8 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 20)

Ha meg akarod nézni a tegnapi meccs összefoglalóját HQ minőségben:

http://www.psv.tv/index.php?item=if&...ProductID=6547 
Figyelmedbe ajánlom Dzsudzsi szabadrúgás gólját.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 21)

*Lorantot Kranjcar váltja a DAC-nál*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Az előzetes híresztelésekkel ellentétben nem az osztrák Alferd Riedl, hanem a horvát Zlatko Kranjcar kezébe került a karmesteri pálca a DAC-nál. 


 Zlatko Kranjcar
www.telesport.hu


Werner Lorant értesüléseink szerint a sorozatos tavaszi kudarcok után lemondott tisztségéről. Hétfőn este a DAC-elnök, Khashayar Mohseni Bécsben megegyezett az utódként kiszemelt neves horváth trénerrel, aki információink szerint az idény végéig irányítja majd a sárga-kékeket. 
Az új edzőt ma koraeste mutatják be a futballistáknak és már Kranjcar vezeti a kedd este hétkor kezdődő gyakorlást is. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Április 21)

Zlatko Kranjčar

<TABLE class="infobox vcard" style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de" colSpan=3>Teams managed</TH></TR><TR><TD>1992-1994
1994-1996
1996-1997
1997
1997
1998
1998-1999
1999
2000-2001
2001-2002
2002- 2003
2003-2004
2004-2006
2007
2007
2009
2009-</TD><TD colSpan=2>HNK Segesta
Croatia Zagreb
FC Linz
NK Slaven Belupo
HNK Segesta
NK Samobor
Croatia Zagreb
El Masry
NK Mura
NK Zagreb
HNK Rijeka
NK Zagreb
Croatia
Croatia Sesvete
Al-Shaab
Croatia Sesvete
DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 21)

Ez nem egy gyenge edző. Kíváncsi lennék a fizetésére. 
A hálóingesnek alaposan a zsebébe kellett nyúlnia


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 21)

afca írta:


> http://www.jobbsalgotarjanert.eoldal.hu/cikkek/helyi/slovan---dac-1094-_beszamolo-es-video_


Nekem ez nem ad ki semmit


----------



## afca (2009 Április 22)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Zlatko Krajnčar irányítja a DAC csapatát </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13271&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=13271&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A dunaszerdahelyi DAC-nál a horvát származású Zlatko Krajnčar tréner irányította a ma esti edzést, ahogy arról korábban értesítettük olvasóinkat. Holnap sajtótájékoztató keretében ismertetik a vezetőség álláspontját a sárga-kékeknél és minden bizonnyal hivatalosan is bemutatják az új edzőt, aki a szezon végéig vezetheti egyenlőre a csapatot. 
A horvát nemzeti tizenegyet is irányító kapitány több csapatnál is megfordult már pályafutása során. Az 52 éves edző legutoljára a horvát első ligában szereplő Croatia Sesvete csapatát edzette. 2004 és 2006 között 18 mérkőzésen vezette a horvát nemzeti válogatottat. Edzői pályafutása alatt dolgozott már Egyiptomban, Ausztriában, Szlovéniában és az Egyesült Arab Emirátusban is. Aktív labdarúgó korában a volt jugoszláv és a horvát nemzeti tizenegyben is játszott. A Dinamo Zágráb, a bécsi Rapid és a St. Pölten klubjaiban játszott.
Krajnčar 24 éves fia, Niko az angol labdarúgó bajnokságban játszik a FC Portsmouth csapatában, valamint a horvát válogatott tagja is.
A horvát edző első bemutatkozása április 25-én lesz, amikor is 19:00 órától a DAC csapata a Kassa együttesét fogadja a városi stadionban.
Werner Lorant, aki az ősszel sikeresen felépítette a csapatot, viszont a tavaszi idényben egyenlőre nem tudni mi oknál fogva nem tudta folytatni munkáját hétfőn beadta felmondását a klub elnökének Dr. Khashayar Mohseninek. Ezúttal az elnök nem marasztalta Lorantot, mint a Nyitra elleni mérkőzés után, amikor az edzőre rátamadtak szurkolók.
Az új edzőnek egyrészt meg kell találnia az ideális felállítást és a csapatot ki kell vezetnie a krízisből. Persze ehhez szükséges az is, hogy rájöjjenek egyes futballisták miért nem nyújtanak olyan teljesítményt, mint ősszel. 

Felvidék Ma, atos




































Fotók: atos </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Nekem ez nem ad ki semmit


 Már nekem sem működik


----------



## afca (2009 Április 24)

Hivatalosan is Zlatko Krajnčar a DAC edzője


<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 111px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=105><!--mstheme-->

 Zlatko Kranjčar<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Az április 22-i sajtótájékoztatón hivatalosan is megerősítették és bemutatták a dunaszerdahelyi DAC új edzőjét, a horvátországi Zlatko Krajnčart. Egyenlőre a tavaszi idény végéig kötöttek vele szerződést az FK DAC 1904 klub vezetői. 

A DAC székházában megtartott sajtótájékoztatón jelen volt Dr. Khashayar Mohseni klubelnök, Dušan Chytil menedzser, Zlatko Krajnčar vezetőedző, Radványi Miklós segédedző és a szintén új segédedző, az iráni származású Alireza Marzban.

Újságírói kérdésekre Zlatko Krajnčar elmondta, hogy a szlovák válogatottat és a Slovant ismeri. A dunaszerdahelyi csapatról egyenlőre csak az újságokból hallott. Mohseni elnökkel való tárgyalásakor szembesült a valósággal és a jelenlegi állapotokkal. A horvát mester bízik benne, hogy segíteni tud a csapaton és vezetésével kilábalnak a krízisből, ami rányomta bélyegét a játékra. A tegnapi első tréningen felmérte a játékosok erőnléti állapotát és bizakodóan tekint a jövőbe. Szeretné megköszönni a bizalmat a vezetőségnek, hogy lehetőséget adott számára a dunaszerdahelyi klubnál és reméli, hogy a szezon végéig új játékstílust tud megvalósítani. A horvát edző pályafutását korábbi cikkünkben ismertettük.

Szintén újdonságnak számít, hogy újabb segédedzőt szerződtettek a sárga-kékek csapatához. Az iráni származású Alireza Marzban segíti a horvát mester és Radványi Miki munkáját a jövőben. Bemutatkozásából kiderült, hogy Iránban bajnok lett az ottani csapattal az 51 éves tréner. Többek között az 1. FC Eschborn, a KSV Baunatal és a Persepolis F.C. trénere is volt.

Dušan Chytil a DAC menedzsere kitért a klubot érintő egyéb jellegű kérdésekre is. Többek között arra, hogy a polgármester-választások alkalmából az egyik jelölt meggondolatlan kijelentéseket tesz és különböző szponzorokat ígér megválasztása esetében. Ezek a kijelentések azonban nem fedik a valóságot, hiszen a DAC magánkézben van és vannak szponzorai, akik biztosítják a klub működését. Ugyancsak értetlenül áll azelőtt is, hogy az egyik jelölt régi DAC-focistákkal kampányol a plakátokon. Leszögezte, hogy focizni szeretnének itt Szlovákiában, és nem lát semmi kivetnivalót abban, ha a szurkolóik magyarul buzdítják kedvenc csapatukat. 
_(atos, Felvidék Ma, 2009.04.22.)_


----------



## afca (2009 Április 24)

Olyan szar lesz a focitok, mint a magyar.

Ha nem történik valami, a skót futball is a magyar és az osztrák szintjére süllyed, jövendölte a szókimondó László Csaba. A Heartsnak minden esélye megvan a harmadik helyre a két nagy csapat, a Celtic és a Rangers mögött. László szeretné, ha csapata tiszteletet érdemelne Európában.
A skót bajnokság alapszakaszát harmadik helyen fejezte be a Hearts, húsz ponttal lemaradva az éllovas Celtic mögött, de öttel megelőzve a negyedik Dundee-t. Mivel a klub az előző szezonban nem jutott be a legjobb hat közé, vagyis a rájátszásba, már mindenképp nagy sikert ért el László Csaba csapata.
Legutóbb a Falkirk ellen idegenben gól nélküli meccset játszottak – az elmúlt négy évben ezen a pályán nem tudtak nyerni -, az erdélyi szakember hosszú értékelésbe kezdett, a Daily Record ebből idéz.
„A skót futballnak megújulásra van szüksége, mert elveszítette a tiszteletet, európai tekintélyét. Valamennyi menedzsernek, edzőnek a skót futballért kell dolgoznia, hogy a nemzeti csapat - tíz év után - újra kijuthasson nagy nemzetközi tornára. Nagyon fontos, hogy fiatal játékosok lehetőséget kapjanak. Sok tartalékmeccset nézek meg, és szembetűnő: gyors változtatásokra van szükség.
A következő öt évben valaminek történnie kell, különben olyan szar lesz a skót foci, mint az osztrák vagy a magyar. Csak Németországot tudom példaként hozni, ahol az elmúlt öt évben kiváló futballakadémiák létesültek” – magyarázta a 45 éves edző, aki a Mönchengladbach egyik akadémiáján dolgozott, mielőtt a magyar válogatott pályaedzője lett.
Csapatáról elmondta, nagy esélyt jelent, hogy az Európa Ligában szerepelhet, szem előtt lesznek, mindenki figyelhet rájuk. „Ha felhívok német csapatokat, hogy barátságos meccset szeretnék velük játszani, azt felelik: ők nem szeretnének. Azt akarom elérni, hogy hamarosan ők hívjanak, mert szeretnének edzőmeccset lekötni velünk. Ezért kell keményen dolgozni.”
A bajnokságról is véleményt formált, úgy gondolja, fiatal tehetségekkel jövőre veszélyesebben játszhat csapata, és közelebb kerülhet a Celtichez illetve a Glasgow Rangershez.
A Hearts május harmadikán utóbbi vendége lesz, az utolsó fordulóban pedig a Celtic stadionjában lép fel.

forrás : index


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 25)

Azt szokták mondani,oda nem szarunk, ahonnan a kenyerünket kapjuk.
Ez az ember az én szememben emberileg egy nagy nulla.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt szokták mondani,oda nem szarunk, ahonnan a kenyerünket kapjuk.
> Ez az ember az én szememben emberileg egy nagy nulla.


 Emlékszel a Fradi kispadján,hogy sírt???


----------



## afca (2009 Április 25)

Lesz-e DAC megújhódás Kranjcarral? <!-- /#content-header -->

Nagy kihívás vár a DAC új stratégájára, az 52 esztendős Zlatko Kranjcarra, Werner Lorant utódjára, hiszen a dunaszerdahelyiek tavasszal harmatgyengén szerepelnek. Eddig csupán négy pontot gyűjtöttek, gólarányuk pedig sokat sejtető (5:24). 

Nagy kihívás vár a DAC új stratégájára, az 52 esztendős Zlatko Kranjcarra, erner Lorant utódjára, hiszen a dunaszerdahelyiek tavasszal harmatgyengén szerepelnek. Eddig csupán négy pontot gyűjtöttek, gólarányuk pedig sokat sejtető (5:24). Kedden vette kezébe a karmesteri pálcát a csallóközieknél a horvát nemzeti tizenegy egykori játékosa, trénere, akinek a munkáját asszisztensként nem csupán Radványi Miklós, hanem a hét közepétől Ali Reza Marzban személyében egy iráni szakember is segíti. Az utóbbi feladata a DAC játékának aprólékos elemzése, valamint a soros ellenfél feltérképezése.A szombat esti dunaszerdahelyo mérkőzésen az MFK Košice együttese vendégszerepel (19.00) a DAC-stadionban. A kassaiakat minden bizonnyal a Slovan elleni hétközi kupasikerük (1:0) is motiválja, id Ján Kozák védencei nehéz ellenfélnek ígérkeznek.A sárga-kékeknél még nem juthat szóhoz Novota (betegségéből lábadozik), Marcin, Caha és Rzeszoto (sérüléssel bajlódnak) sem. Mivel az irányító szövetség fegyelmi bizottséga elutasította a három meccsre eltiltott Németh Krisztián eltiltásának mérséklésére vonatkozó kérvényét, ezért a ritinos bekk még ezen a párharcon sem állhat csatasorba. Az viszont pozitívumnak számít, hogy a védelemben elfoglalhatja helyét a szlovén Varga és Gerich is, miután mindketten felépültek sérülésükből.Az előbb említett fegyelmi bizottság a héten ismét „elmeszelte” a DAC-ot. A nagyszombati Spartak elleni párharcon történtekért, a rendezőség munkájában tapasztalt hiányosságokért 2000 euróra büntette a klubot.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 25)

*Otto Baric tanácsára vállalta el a DAC irányítását a horvát edző, akinek Radványi mellett az iráni Ali Reza Marzban segít<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*
*Kranjcar edző kemény munkát ígér<O> </O>*
 <O> </O>

<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 268px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=262><!--mstheme-->

 A kedd esti gyakorláson a DAC idénybeli harmadik külföldi edzője, a horvát Zlatko Kranjcar asszisztense, Radványi Miklós segítségével vezényelte le első edzését, ismerkedett a játékoskerettel, a dunaszerdahelyi körülményekkel
(Fogas Ferenc felvétele)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Dunaszerdahely. Tegnap délután bemutatkozott a sajtó képviselőinek Zlatko Kranjcar, a DAC futballcsapatának új vezetőedzője. Az 52 esztendős horvát szakember, aki korábban két évig a horvát válogatottat is irányította, bevallotta, eddig keveset tudott a sárga-kékekről, de bízik abban, hogy sikerül felrázni a játékosokat, s a csapat ismét sikeres lesz.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
„Khashayar Mohseni klubelnök ajánlatát Otto Baric barátom tanácsára fogadtam el. Tudom, hogy a csapat az őszi idényben jó eredményeket ért el, tavasszal viszont mély hullámvölgybe került. A játékosok nem felejthettek el futballozni, ezért bízom abban, hogy hamarosan ismét olyan teljesítménnyel rukkolunk ki, mint a bajnokság első felében. Azon leszek, hogy a DAC előbbre lépjen, keményen fogok dolgozni a csapat sikeréért. Meggyőződésem, hogy a kemény munka meghozza a gyümölcsét. Köszönöm a vezetők bizalmát, s remélem, nem okozok csalódást” – jelentette ki határozottan Zlatko Kranjcar.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A horvát edző vezette a kedd esti gyakorlást, amely után leszögezte, hogy jó erőállapotba levő együttest vett át. Egyébként az első tréning az ismerkedés jegyében telt el, ám Kranjcar több támadáskombinációt is kipróbáltatott, s többször elmagyarázta a játékosoknak, hogy miként képzeli el ötletei megvalósítását. Az új mester a támadójáték híve, s védenceivel látványos és eredményes focit akar játszani. Kranjcar DVD-n látta a Slovan elleni fiaskót, de úgy nyilatkozott, hogy nevesebb csapatok is kaptak már hat gólt. Azt viszont egyértelműnek tartja, hogy a védelem teljesítményén bőven akad javítanivaló.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A volt horvát szövetségi kapitány kérésére a tervezettnél korábban tartották a délutáni edzést, hogy a szakvezető személyesen térképezhesse fel a kassaiakat, akik este a Slovan otthonában Szlovák Kupa-találkozón szerepeltek. „Az lenne az igazi, ha a szombati bajnokin győzelemmel mutatkoznék be” – mondta bizakodva.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Kranjcar hangsúlyozta, mindig jól kijött az újságírókkal, biztosra veszi, hogy most is így lesz. Megtudtuk, hogy bővült a szakmai stáb, Radványi Miklós mellett az iráni Ali Reza Marzban segíti a vezetőedző munkáját.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Khashayar Mohseni leszögezte, a kezdőcsapatban nem várhatók eget rengető változások, s az edző dolga, hogy kit küld pályára.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Egyébként Dunaszerdahelyen olyan híresztelések láttak napvilágot, hogy a polgármester-választás után új szponzora lesz a klubnak. Az egyesület vezetői leszögezik, hogy minden változáshoz a tulajdonosok beleegyezése szükségeltetik. A DAC hivatalos állásfoglalásában az is olvasható, hogy több játékos gyenge formája, illetve a sok sérülés és betegség nem a véletlen műve. Ezért a vezetőség belső vizsgálatot rendelt el.<O> </O>
<O>http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm</O>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 25)

afca írta:


> Emlékszel a Fradi kispadján,hogy sírt???


Amikor azt az utasítást adta a játékosainak a sopron elleni kupadöntőn, hogy törjétek el a lábukat?
Szar ember volt, az is maradt!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 26)

*



FK DAC 1904 - MFK Košice



*

*2:1 (1:1)*​


----------



## afca (2009 Április 26)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A DAC is győzött Dunaszerdahelyen </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13380&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=13380&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A Corgoň-liga 26. fordulójában *a dunaszerdahelyi DAC 2:1 arányú győzelmet aratott* a Kassa csapata ellen. Zlatko Kranjčar védencei mindent megtettek azért, hogy szép játékkal visszahódítsák a szurkolókat, akik 12. játékosként végig buzdították a sárga-kékeket. A mérkőzés hőse a DAC kapusa Minár Michal volt. 
Április 25-én nem csak polgármester választás történt a csallóközi városban, hanem újabb fontos mérkőzésre érkezhettek a szurkolók a DAC arénába. A táblázat negyedik helyén álló Kassa csapata érkezett, hogy legyőzze a sárga-kékeket. Azonban, a DAC már a 7. percben megszerezte a vezetést N´lend révén, aki egy gyönyörű összjáték után Boyával a kassai kapuba rúgta a labdát. 1:0 a DAC javára! A sárga-kékek, mintha magukra találtak volna és elkezdtek játszani. Ezt a több mint 5000 fős közönség is jutalmazta és torkuk szakadtából buzdították kedvenceiket. A kassai együttes is rohamozott, de a DAC kapusa, aki ezúttal is Minár volt, a DAC „B” csapatából résen volt és kiválóan helyettesítette a beteg Novotát. Bajevski, a DAC csatára csak úgy forgatta a kassai védőket és állandó veszélyt jelentett a kapura. A 40. percben azonban a mérkőzés új fordulatot vett és kísértetiesen hasonlítani kezdett a nagyszombati Spartak elleni mérkőzésre. Ugyanis a kassaiaknál Novák szerzi meg az egyenlítő találatot. A DAC védelme hibázott, ugyanis egyedül hagyták a kassai csatárt, aki viszont a jobb sarokba belőtte a labdát. Az első félidő végén még N´lend került óriási helyzetbe, aki egy pontos beadás után fejjel bólintott és csak milliméterekkel ment mellé fejese. Az első félidő így 1:1-es döntetlennel zárult.

Még fel sem ocsúdtak a szurkolók és bizonyára a játékosok sem a második félidő elején, amikor a litván csatár Benusis, aki esélyt sem adott Putnocký kapusnak és megszerzi a DAC újabb gólját a 47. percben. A DAC is rohamozott Regedei, Hassan , Bajevski és Benusis támadó játéka kiemelkedő, de a védelem is helyt állt. Fegyelmezetten játszottak a sárga-kékek. Mindehhez kellett még Minár kapus is, aki bravúros védéseket mutatott be és megmentette csapatát a vereségtől, ugyanis a kassaiak sem adták fel és folyamatosan támadtak, sokszor beszorítva a DAC-ot a saját térfelére. A sárga-kékek is több helyzetet elpuskáztak, főleg Parvin, aki egyedül törhetett több ízben kapura, de sajnos elakadt a labdában… A sárga-kékek kibírták a mérkőzés vége felé állandósuló nyomást és megérdemelten győztek. 
Zlatko Kranjčar, a DAC edzője így győzelemmel mutatkozott be első mérkőzésén segítőjével Alireza Marzbannal együtt. Munkájukat megkönnyíti, hogy Radványi Miki alaposan ismeri a sárga-kékek játékosok képességeit és tolmácsolni tudja az edző utasításait számukra.
A horvát származású edző a sajtótájékoztatón kiemelte segítői munkáját. Elmondta, hogy nem állt sok idő rendelkezésére, de igyekezett segítőivel az egyes játékosok hibáira rámutatni és azokat korrigálni. Kiemelte, hogy a játékosok mindent beleadtak a győzelem megszerzésébe és az eredmény magáért beszél. Megköszönte a szurkolók buzdítását is, akik 12. emberként voltak jelen a pályán. 

A mérkőzésen egyébként jelen volt a tavaly november 1-jén megvert Lengyel Krisztián is, aki a DAC-Slovan labdarúgó mérkőzésen történt brutális rendőrattak legsúlyosabb sérültje mind a mai napig.

A mérkőzés krónikája:
DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda - MFK Košice 2:1 (1:1)
Gólok: 7. N´lend, 46. Beniusis - 41. J. Novák, Sárga lapok: 62. V. Varga - 51. K. Kuzma, játékvezetők: Pavlík - Mókoš, Čiernik, 5256 néző

D. Streda: Minár - Regedei, Adiaba, V. Varga, Gerich - Osei Opoku (46. Parvin), Abena, Boya, Hassan (78. L. Zápotoka) - Bajevski, N´lend (46. Beniusis)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Lucatoni (2009 Április 27)

Én AC Milanos vagyok,és mosr aránylag elég előkellő helyen is vannak!Bl-ben már látnám a gárdát!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

Jean Michel Nlend


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

*RIČARDAS BENIUŠIS*<O> </O>
<O></O> 
<O>



</O>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport.

Nádszeg–Vágfarkasd 2:0 (1:0), g.: Ivicze (27. – 11-esből), Juhos (77. – 11-esből); 
1. Illésháza 22 16 2 4 63:20 50 

2. Nádszeg 22 13 4 5 51:27 43 

3. Dióspatony 22 10 7 5 40:23 37 

4. Csallóközkürt 22 10 7 5 40:31 37 

5. Nyékvárkony 22 11 3 8 62:37 36 

6. Tallós 22 10 4 8 44:33 34 

7. Feketenyék 22 10 4 8 42:41 34 

8. Vásárút 22 9 6 7 32:24 33 

9. Nagymegyer 22 9 6 7 33:28 33 

10. Močenok 22 9 4 9 32:32 31 

11. Vágfarkasd 22 8 6 8 28:33 30 

12. Nagyfödémes 22 8 5 9 30:30 29 

13. Vágsellye B 22 6 4 12 33:56 22 

14. Vága 22 5 3 14 31:64 18 

15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 22 5 2 15 20:49 17 

16. Balony 22 1 5 16 24:77 8 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 27)

Na, legyőztétek a kedvenc csapatomat


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Na, legyőztétek a kedvenc csapatomat


 Ősi rivális.És nagyon gyengén játszottunk.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

A Kassa ellen nyert a DAC.Elküldték Werner Lorant edzőt és a fiúk nekiálltak focizni.Hihetetlen micsoda játékot produkálltak.Úgy látszik Werner Lorant volt a probléma.Regedei Csabát választották a mérkőzés legjobbjának.Óriásit játszott.Remélem Rózsahegyen,,Ruzsomberok,,is nyerünk vagy legalább az X meglessz.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 27)

afca írta:


> Ősi rivális.És nagyon gyengén játszottunk.


Én a Vágfarkasdra gondoltam , Te is? Két ajándék tizivel, úgy könnyű is....


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 27)

afca írta:


> A Kassa ellen nyert a DAC.Elküldték Werner Lorant edzőt és a fiúk nekiálltak focizni.Hihetetlen micsoda játékot produkálltak.Úgy látszik Werner Lorant volt a probléma.Regedei Csabát választották a mérkőzés legjobbjának.Óriásit játszott.Remélem Rózsahegyen,,Ruzsomberok,,is nyerünk vagy legalább az X meglessz.



Örülök, hogy kezd kilábalni a DAC a gödörből. Nekem ez a fritz már az első képen, amit beraktál ide, sem volt szimpi.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 27)

Jön a PSV Debrecenbe! Már majdnem 100%!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Én a Vágfarkasdra gondoltam , Te is? Két ajándék tizivel, úgy könnyű is....


 Úgy tudtam,hogy ezt fogod írniJogos volt a tizenegyes.Legalábbis a második.Kishílyán eltört a csatárunk lába.Az első az is tizenegyes gyanús volt.Hát istenem a hazai pály előnye


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Jön a PSV Debrecenbe! Már majdnem 100%!


 
*A cívis városban játszik a PSV Eindhoven*

*Dzsudzsák visszatér Debrecenbe.*

EINDHOVEN – Az olasz AC Milan múlt szerdai budapesti fellépése után az európai futballélet újabb nagy csapata látogat Magyarországra: a jövő hónap közepén a holland PSV Eindhoven szerepel Debrecenben a DVSC-TEVA vendégeként.
A németalföldi együttes küldöttségében ott lesz a Loki egykori kiválósága, a tizennyolcszoros válogatott Dzsudzsák Balázs (22), aki tavaly januártól meghatározó játékosa a bajnoki címvédőnek.

Két hónapja tartanak az egyeztetések, a hajdúságiak május 13-án, szerdán szerették volna fogadni a hollandokat, ők viszont csak egy nappal később tudnak pályára lépni.






Fotó: Imago
Újra a Loki-pályán. Dzsudzsák ezúttal ellenfélként, a PSV játékosaként látogat egykori csapata, a DVSC stadionjába




– Számunkra május 10-én befejeződik a bajnokság, aznap a Willem II ellen lépünk pályára. A rá következő héten már megkezdjük a nyári szabadságot, de előtte még játszunk egy hírverő meccset. Tavaly Görögországban a PAOK Szaloniki vendégei voltunk, ebben az évben a DVSC fogad bennünket – említette Dzsudzsák, aki szombaton a Heracles ellen 2-0-ra megnyert idegenbeli holland bajnokin ismét eredményes volt, így már 10 gólnál tart.

A BEK- és UEFA-kupa-győzelemmel, valamint 21 bajnoki címmel büszkélkedő PSV vezetői még 2007 októberében, amikor aláírták a Dzsudzsák átigazolásával kapcsolatos megállapodást a DVSC képviselőivel, tettek ígéretet arra, hogy csapatuk barátságos meccset játszik a Lokival. 

– A túrát még nem jelentették be hivatalosan, de nem hiszem, hogy bármilyen akadálya lenne a magyarországi utazásnak. Úgy hallottam, hogy a hét elején Eindhovenben és Debrecenben is nyilvánosság elé lépnek a részletekkel – tette hozzá a magyar válogatott játékos, aki a következő bajnoki fordulót kénytelen kihagyni, mert begyűjtötte ötödik sárga lapját. 

– Ha megvalósul az út, erre 99 százalék esélyt látok, akkor néhány napig maradunk Budapesten is, mert a vezetők és csapattársaim nem csak Hajdú-Bihar megyére kíváncsiak.

A DVSC-TEVA klubvezetői megkeresésünkkor néhány napos türelmet kértek.

forrás: blikk


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Örülök, hogy kezd kilábalni a DAC a gödörből. Nekem ez a fritz már az első képen, amit beraktál ide, sem volt szimpi.


Sok embernek nem volt szimpatikus.Azért is verték pofon a szurkolók.

Részlet a DAC honlapjáról:


*A német mester ma hazautazik Németországba*
Werner Lorant lemondott

*Dunaszerdahely. *Tegnap délután lemondott Werner Lorant, a DAC élvonalbeli futballcsapatának vezetőedzője.

Khashayar Mohseni klubelnök próbálta maradásra bírni a 60-éves német szakembert, ám ő hajthatatlan maradt. Lorant a tavaszi gyenge eredmények és a pénteki szurkolói támadás miatt – ököllel megütötték – távozik Dunaszerdahelyről.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm

Képek a Kassa elleni meccsről.


----------



## bracso (2009 Április 27)

:33:


postas írta:


> lesz-e meg aranycsapat?


rtl hírekből meg állapítva nem


----------



## afca (2009 Április 27)

bracso írta:


> :33:
> rtl hírekből meg állapítva nem


 4 éve tették fel ezt a kérdést.Olvass bele a topikba.Nem erről szól a topik!!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 29)

​<O><CENTER><!--mstheme--><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table81 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*KRANJ**ČAR Zlatko*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme--><O>Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*1**5.11.1956*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Croatia
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->1 (1 - 0 - 0)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table75 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*RADVÁNYI Mikuláš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Asistent trénera / Másodedző / Assistant Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*22.11.1968*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Slovak
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->26 (9 - 7 - 10)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table95 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->*MARZBAN Alireza*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme--><O>Asistent trénera / Másodedző / Assistant Coach</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->*26**.05.1958*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Iran/Germany
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->1 (1 - 0 - 0)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table13 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*NOVOTA Ján*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*29.11.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->24<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2160<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *1*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table84 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*RZESZOTO Branislav*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*03.11.1975*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *22*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table92 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*MINÁR Michal*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*25.03.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->180<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 *32*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table82 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*CAHA Robert*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11**.03.1976*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Czech<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->620<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*2*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table76 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*NÉMETH Krisztián*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD></O><O><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hrajúci asistent trénera / Játékos-másodőedző / Assistant Coach, Player
<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*05.04.1975*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games8
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1377<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*3*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*GERICH Tomáš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*11.08.1973*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1948<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*4*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*VARGA Velimir*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*26.01.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovenia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->180<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--> 
*5*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ADIABA Bondoa Clovis Guy*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*02.01.1987*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->19<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1690<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*6*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table93 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*KOVÁČ Martin*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*03.05.1984*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->90<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->




*12*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table67 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*DECKÝ Jozef*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*05.03.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->3<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->270<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*16*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table66 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*REGEDEI Csaba*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*16.01.1983*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1771<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**7*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table67 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*MARCIN Ján*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*07.09.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->760<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*21*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><O></O><O></O><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*PARVIN Mohammad*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.06.1988*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Iran<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->327<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*7*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*STAFSULA Dritan*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*16.07.1981*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Finland<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->82<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->




*8*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*HASSAN Ismail Ahmed Kadar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.05.1987*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->968<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*10*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table69 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ZÁPOTOKA Lukáš*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.09.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->342<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*13*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ABENA Biholong Martin Achille*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.06.1986*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->23<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->2043<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*14*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table78 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*OPOKU Osei Richard*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*10.08.1985*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->19<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1023<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*1**5*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table70 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BOYA Jean Paul Ntsogo*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.09.1984*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->24<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1960<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*18*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table91 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*LABAŠKA Martin*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*28.08.1982*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->4<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->237<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->



*20*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table91 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*LÉNÁRTH Tamás*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*07.06.1990*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->4<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->192<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->



*24*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*ESAD Veledar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*0**4.01.1984*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->257<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 *25*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BAJEVSKI Aleksandar*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*08.12.1979*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Macedonia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->507<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->



*9*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BENIUŠIS Ričardas*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.04.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Litva<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->366<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 *11*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*SULJANOVIC Damir*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*14.02.1982*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Bosna i Hercegovina/Germany<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->45<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 *19*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><O></O><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table86 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*Meno/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*N'LEND Jean Michel*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*08.05.1986*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>*DAC 2008/09:*</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->17<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1217<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->6<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


*23*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>​</O></O>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 29)

*...ÉS AKIK MÁR NINCSENEK VELÜNK *

*




SEASON
<!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table79 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table80 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->DJURIČIĆ Milan
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->03.08.1945<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Croatia
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->4 (1 - 0 - 3)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=154><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table85 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->SARIČ Aleksandar<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Brankár/Kapus/Goalkeeper<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->27.01.1974<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Serbia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=154><!--mstheme-->


 30<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table88 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->VASAS Zoltán<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Obranca/Hátvéd/Defender<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->05.11.1977<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Hungary<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->61<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table89 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->PLANTIĆ Mirko<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15.01.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->5<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->268<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table90 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->DRAGIČEVIĆ Mate<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->19.11.1979<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Croatia<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->606<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


9<!--mstheme-->
</TD></O></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table68 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->MOUGHFIRE Youssef<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->01.12.1976<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->France<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->13<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->844<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


7<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table51 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->PINTE Attila<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->06.06.1971<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->15<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->1267<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table52 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->HOFERICA Peter<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->28.06.1983<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


12<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table21 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->KOVÁČ Matej<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Strednopoliar/Középpályás/Midfielder<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->14.12.1985<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Slovak<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->262<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


 19<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->KWEUKE Leony Leonard<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->12.07.1987<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->16<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1440<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


11<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><O><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table18 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->LANDERL Rolf<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->24.10.1975<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Austria<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->8<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->190<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--></O><!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O>


20</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table87 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->RABIHOU Amadou Dangadji<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme--><O>Útočník/Támadó/Forward</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->02.12.1984<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Cameroun<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme--><O>DAC 2008/09:</O>
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->3<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=19><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=19><!--mstheme-->169<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->0<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme--><O>




26</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><O><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=135><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table94 height=108 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->Meno/Név/Name
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=15><!--mstheme-->LORANT Werner<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Funkcia/Funkció/Function
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme--><O>Tréner / Vezetőedző / Coach</O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Narodený/Született/Born
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->21.11.1948<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD width="47%" height=15><!--mstheme-->Germany
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%" height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC 2008/09:
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%" height=28><!--mstheme-->19 (6 - 6 - 7)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></O><O><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=135><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme--></TD></O></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 29)

Mikor a tótok gyalázzák a DAC-ot, fel sem tűnik nekik, hogy alig van benne magyar játékos? A saját fajtájukat szidják?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 29)

Most is azt mondom, ha ezt a Lorant-ot kényszerzubbonyban, gumiszobában látnám, nem tűnne furcsának...


----------



## afca (2009 Április 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Mikor a tótok gyalázzák a DAC-ot, fel sem tűnik nekik, hogy alig van benne magyar játékos? A saját fajtájukat szidják?


 Kapnak ők is tőlünk rendesen


----------



## afca (2009 Április 29)

Regedei csaba


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 29)

Az emtéjká megverte az úppét 3:2-re!
Újra helyreállt a rend a tabellán 


<table style="height: 341px;" xmlns=""><tbody><tr class="dvsc-tabella1 dvsc-mplink1" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">1.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">DVSC-TEVA</td><td>54</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">2.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Újpest FC</td><td>52</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">3.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">ZTE FC</td><td>42</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">4.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Haladás</td><td>37</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">5.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">FC Fehérvár</td><td>37</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">6.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Győri ETO FC</td><td>36</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">7.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Kecskeméti TE-Ereco</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">8.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Vasas</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">9.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">MTK</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">10.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Diósgyőr</td><td>32</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">11.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Kaposvári Rákóczi FC</td><td>30</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">12.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Bp. Honvéd</td><td>29</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">13.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Nyíregyháza Spartacus</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">14.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Paksi FC</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">15.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">Siófok</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="dvsc-tabella dvsc-mplink" valign="middle"><td style="padding-left: 8px;" width="15">16.</td><td class="dvsc-mplink" style="padding-left: 2px;" valign="middle" height="21">REAC</td><td>13</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Április 29)

Ha nem is remegő térdekkel, de minden bizonnyal óvatosan készültek a Lilák az MTK elleni fellépésükre, Garami József csapata ugyanis a kupában nemrég megleckéztette őket.
Nem vitás, hogy a Sándor Károly-akadémiáról kikerült fiatalokra épülő MTK erőssége a technikás, kombinatív játék, és ebben a kék-fehérek most is fölvették a versenyt az ellenféllel, amikor azonban nem a lapos passzok, hanem a beívelt, belőtt labdák domináltak, már gondban volt a hazai csapat.
Leginkább ennek köszönhető, hogy az első igazi helyzetét gólra váltó címvédő előnye tiszavirág-életűnek bizonyult, a Lilák ugyanis közvetlenül az első félidő lefújása előtt, majd rögtön a szünet után is bevették Végh kapuját egy-egy fejessel. Még több mint félóra hátra volt a találkozóból, amikor Szentes Lázár két kulcsemberét, Tiszát és Rajczit lehívta a pályáról (mindketten sérülést szenvedtek), de Simekkel és Simon Attilával is veszélyes maradt az Újpest.
Újabb gólt azonban nem a bajnoki címre hajtó újpestiek, hanem a végére belelendülő hazaiak szereztek, majd amikor Kabáték elkeseredett rohamokba kezdtek, egy kontrából a győztes találatot is megszerezte az MTK, a tabella élén tartva ezzel a Debrecent.
Az Újpest egyébként 21 bajnoki óta nem talált legyőzőre, a 22. meccs azonban a jelek szerint "végzetesnek" bizonyult számukra.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 30)

Most már tartsátok meg az első helyet .Nehogy má a lila majmok nyerjék a bajnokságot.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 30)

2009. május 02. - 18.00ó
Ružomberok (Corgoň liga, 27.forduló)
a








Ružomberok - DAC 1904​


----------



## afca (2009 Május 1)

*Ajax-2009*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right>1 </TD><TD>*Maarten Stekelenburg*</TD><TD>(keeper)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>2 </TD><TD>*Bruno Silva*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD>*Oleguer*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>4 </TD><TD>*Thomas Vermaelen*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>5 </TD><TD>*Jan Vertonghen*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>6 </TD><TD>*Rasmus Lindgren*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>7 </TD><TD>*Kennedy Bakircioglu*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>8 </TD><TD>*Urby Emanuelson*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>10 </TD><TD>*Miralem Sulejmani*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>11 </TD><TD>*Ismail Aissati*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>12 </TD><TD>*Kenneth Vermeer*</TD><TD>(keeper)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>15 </TD><TD>*Gregory van der Wiel*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>16 </TD><TD>*Luis Suarez*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>17 </TD><TD>*Rob Wielaert*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>18 </TD><TD>*Gabri*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>19 </TD><TD>*Dennis Rommedahl*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>20 </TD><TD>*Darío Cvitanich*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>21 </TD><TD>*Eyong Enoh*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>22 </TD><TD>*Siem de Jong*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>23 </TD><TD>*Leonardo*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>24 </TD><TD>*Jan-Arie van der Heijden*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>25 </TD><TD>*Evander Sno*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>26 </TD><TD>*Jeffrey Sarpong*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>28 </TD><TD>*Vurnon Anita*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>29 </TD><TD>*Mitchell Donald*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>30 </TD><TD>*Dennis Gentenaar*</TD><TD>(keeper)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>31 </TD><TD>*Marvin Zeegelaar*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>32 </TD><TD>*Donovan Slijngard*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>33 </TD><TD>*Javier Martina*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>34 </TD><TD>*Toby Alderweireld*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>35 </TD><TD>*John Goossens*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>36 </TD><TD>*Albert Luque*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>37 </TD><TD>*Robbert Schilder*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>38 </TD><TD>*Edgar Manucharyan*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>39 </TD><TD>*Daley Blind*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>40 </TD><TD>*Daylon Claasen*</TD><TD>(middenvelder)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>41 </TD><TD>*Sergio Padt*</TD><TD>(keeper)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>42 </TD><TD>*Darko Bodul*</TD><TD>(aanvaller)</TD></TD><TR><TD align=right>45 </TD><TD>*George Ogararu*</TD><TD>(verdediger)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 1)

http://www.ronaldzwiers.0catch.com/Spelers/Spelers.htm

Szinte az összes profilátékos.....


----------



## afca (2009 Május 1)

http://www.goliatfc.hu/html/goliat_szakmai_ajax.html


----------



## afca (2009 Május 2)

MFK Ružomberok – DAC 0:0 (0:0) 

És mi játszottunk jobban.Csak a gól hiányzott!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 2)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Rózsahegy-DAC 0:0 (0:0) </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13548&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=13548&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Élő közvetítést láthattak portálunkon a Corgoň-liga 27. fordulójának Rózsahegy (Ružomberok) - DAC labdarúgó-mérkőzéséről. A DAC 1 ponttal távozott a rózsahegyiek otthonából a gól nélküli döntetlennel zárult mérkőzésen. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 2)

*Pinte (nézőként) a DAC pénteki edzésén*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:595.3pt 841.9pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A Corgoň Liga 27. fordulójának rózsahegyi párharcára készülő DAC pénteki gyakorlásán megjelent a sárga-kékek excsapatkapitánya, Pinte Attila is, aki a még nem teljesen egészséges Novota János és a sérült Regedei Csaba társaságában figyelte a Kranjcar-legénység edzését. 


 Pinte Attila csakhamar egyéni edzéstervet kap klubjától
SITA


Kiderült, a 37 esztendős egykori szlovák válogatott labdarúgó nem a kapitányi karszalagot viselő dunaszerdahelyi játékosok rögtönzött eszmecseréjére érkezett a DAC-stadionba. 
„Mohseni klubelnök és Antal Barnabás alelnök levélben szólított fel, hogy április 29-től kapcsolódjak be az élvonalbeli kollektíva edzésmunkájába. Nem tartózkodtam otthon, ezért az ajánlott levelet csak április 30-án vettem át. Jogi képviselőm tanácsára ma (május 1-jén – a szerző megj.) eljöttem a tréningre. A vezérkar képviselői közül csupán Dušan Chytil menedzserrel sikerült beszélnem. A tisztségviselő közölte velem, hogy csakhamar egy újabb levelet küldenek, mely részletes egyéni edzéstervet tartalmaz. Ennek alapján kell gyakorolnom. Furcsának tartom, hogy négy hónap hallgatás után most azok az emberek kerestek meg levélben, akik a télen kizártak a keretből” – nyilatkozta Pinte Attila a SITA munkatársának, akinek azt is elmondta, hogy kizártnak tartja visszatérését a DAC-ba. 
A klubhoz azonban még június 30-ig érvényes szerződés köti a rutinos futballistát, aki jelenleg a nyugat-szlovákiai III. ligában közreműködő nyárasdiak edzéseit irányítja. 
ái


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 2)

Üdv.Pisti :szóval helyreállt a rend a tabellán!!!!És ez mostmár igy is marad!!!!HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

Nyékvárkony-Nádszeg

0:0


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

aniko45 írta:


> Üdv.Pisti :szóval helyreállt a rend a tabellán!!!!És ez mostmár igy is marad!!!!HAJRÁ LOKI!


 Nyerjétek meg a bajnokságot!!!!!!!!!!Szurkolok nektek!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

2009. május 09. - 19.00ó
Dunaszerdahely (Corgoň liga, 28.forduló)
a







DAC 1904 - Besztercebánya​


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

*105 éves a DAC*

*A Dunaszerdahelyi Atlétikai Club első labdarúgói a Pesten, Pozsonyban, Bécsben vagy más nyugati nagyvárosban tanuló fiatalok voltak, akik az atlétika mellett eleinte "melléksportként" a focilabdát kezdték el kergetni. A foci térhódítását városunkban nagyban elősegítette a nagyobb városok közelsége, ahol a foci már kialakult (Győr, Pozsony, Budapest, Bécs), a közlekedés leegyszerűsödése a megépült vasútvonalaknak köszönhetően, valamint a napi-, illetve hetilapok (főként a Csallóközi Lapok).
A Dunaszerdahelyi Atlétikai Klubot 1904-ben alapították, épp 105 éve. Sajnos a kezdeti évekről szinte semmilyen információ sincs. Annyi biztos, a DAC megalakításáért sokat tett Vermes Ferenc főszolgabíró és Jakatics Sándor kántortanító.

A másik fontos évfordulóról viszont annál több információ van. 1909. május 22-én újjászervezték a DAC-ot, és DSE néven hivatalosan is bejegyezték. Tehát a klub idén ünnepli bejegyzésének 100. évfordulóját.

A DSE elnöke ekkor: Vermes Ferenc
Alelnökök: Dr. Nagy Árpád
Szüts Aladár
Titkár: Reichel Lajos
Jegyző: Petrovics István
Pénztáros: Goldschmied József
Háznagy: ifj. Havas Ferenc
Szertáros: Jokatics Ferenc
Orvos: Dr. Miklós Jakab
Ügyész: Pethő Pál

Adatok: Brányik-Sidó: A dunaszerdahelyi futball..., Dunaszerdahely, 2003
















*

*















*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 3)

Köszönöm!!!!
És egyre negyobb a remény erre. A lilák otthon x-eltek a diósgyőr ellen, úgy hogy a diósgőr 2:1-re is vezetett!
4 pont az előnyünk


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 3)

A nevéből ítélve a pénztárt egy szakértőre bízták


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

pisti72 írta:


> A nevéből ítélve a pénztárt egy szakértőre bízták


 Dunaszerdahely zsidó város.A DAC-ért nagyon sokat tett a régi időkben Weisz Misi bácsi.


----------



## misi44 (2009 Május 3)

Feljutott a Ferencváros a labdarúgó NB I-be


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 3)

afca írta:


> Nyerjétek meg a bajnokságot!!!!!!!!!!Szurkolok nektek!!


 Kösz Afca!
Megint közelebb vagyunk egy lépéssel!
Én is szurkolok neked és csapatodnak!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 4)

*Ez aztán a születésnapi ajándék: feljutott a Ferencváros!*

A Bőcs gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a DVSC második csapatát fogadva az NB II Keleti csoportjának 24. fordulójában, amivel biztossá vált, hogy három másodosztályú szezon után ismét az élvonalban szerepel majd a Ferencváros.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 4)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 23. forduló: 

Eredmények: Nagymegyer–Nagyfödémes 3:1 (2:1), g.: Olejník (15.), Bajnok (25.), Érsek (89.), ill. Chudý (37.); Feketenyék–Balony 7:1 (4:1), g.: Barčák (11., 17., 38.), Szusztor (25.), Králik (58.), Horváth (85.), Augustín (89.), ill. Németh (45.); Močenok–Dióspatony 2:2 (1:1), g.: Gála (29., 84. – mindketőt 11-esből), ill. Miklós (43.), Czucz (66.); Ekecs-Apácaszakállas–Tallós 0:2 (0:1), g.: Zíma (20.), Czanik (82.); Illésháza–Vásárút 6:0 (3:0), g.: Nyársik (10., 33.), Petrák (29.), Kiss (58.), Őszi (62.), Gutléber (78. – 11-esből); Csallóközkürt–Vágsellye B 5:0 (4:0), g.. Fekete (4. 11-esből, 90.), Fehér (20., 40.), M. Suchý (31.); Vágfarkasd–Vága 3:2 (2:0), g.: Slamka (8.), Ács (43.), Karvai (87.), ill. Lukáč (58.), Javor (70.); Nyékvárkony–Nádszeg 0:0. 


A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 23 17 2 4 69:20 53 

2. Nádszeg 23 13 5 5 51:27 44 

3. Csallóközkürt 23 11 7 5 45:31 40 

4. Dióspatony 23 10 8 5 42:25 38 

5. Nyékvárkony 23 11 4 8 62:37 37 

6. Tallós 23 11 4 8 46:33 37 

7. Feketenyék 23 11 4 8 49:42 37 

8. Nagymegyer 23 10 6 7 36:29 36 

9. Vásárút 23 9 6 8 32:30 33 

10. Vágfarkasd 23 9 6 8 31:35 33 

11. Močenok 23 9 5 9 34:34 32 

12. Nagyfödémes 23 8 5 10 31:33 29 

13. Vágsellye B 23 6 4 13 33:61 22 

14. Vága 23 5 3 15 33:67 18 

15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 23 5 2 16 20:51 17 

16. Balony 23 1 5 17 25:84 8 

A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak.


----------



## Abundance (2009 Május 5)

Sziasztok!
Ma és holnap BL meccsek.
Én úgy gondolom, hogy a döntőbe a MU és a Barca jut be.
Óriási ütközet lesz.Ez a két kedvenc csapatom.
Huhhhúúúú


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 5)

Azért a Manchesternek nem lesz könnyű dolga az Arsenallal! A BL-ben otthon nagyon megy nekik.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 6)

d.anica írta:


> Azért a Manchesternek nem lesz könnyű dolga az Arsenallal! A BL-ben otthon nagyon megy nekik.


 Azért csak sikerült nekik1-3 idegenben az Arsenal ellen nem semmiRemélem a Barcelona lessz az ellenfelük a döntőben.És a végén a Barca állna a dobogó legfelsőbb fokán.


----------



## Abundance (2009 Május 6)

Mai meccsre én 0-1 et tippelek a Barcának.
Sajnos Puyol nem játszhat eltiltás miatt.Ez nagy veszteség szerintem.


----------



## Abundance (2009 Május 6)

Az AC Milan magyarországi ligaválogatott elleni szerepléséről mi a véleményetek?Szerintem nagyon unalmas volt.


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 6)

Az egész úgy volt röhejes, ahogy volt! Értem ezalatt a ligaválogatottság komolytalanságát: csupa noname mókus, amelyekből a felét el sem engedte a saját klubcsapata!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 6)

Hát igen! Nem hiányzik a tavalyi BL-döntő megismétlése! Hajrá Barca!


----------



## lampard (2009 Május 6)

Én sem kívántam a tavalyi év döntőjét újra, ezért szurkoltam az Arsenalnak, na de ha már így hozta a sors, akkor a döntő fordított eredménnyel remek lesz - számomra.


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 6)

Este a Stamford Bridge közönsége meglátja, milyen az amikor a Barca futballozik!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 7)

Van Basten lemondott. Nem tudta megvalósítani terveit, és nem lát reményt arra, hogy jövőre jobb lesz. Vasárnapig John van 't Schip vezeti az edzéseket, és a Twente elleni meccsen is ő lesz a főnök. Van 't Schip évekkel ezelőtt épp a Twente edzője volt, bár nem kimondottan sikeresen. Ma délután 5-kor sajtótájékoztatót tartanak ez ügyben.
http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#d090506


----------



## afca (2009 Május 7)

*BL-ELŐDÖNTŐ UTÁN. Az elefántcsontparti csatár magánszáma valószínűleg eltiltást ér, Piqué elismerte a meccs után: kezezett*

*Terry inkább nem emleget csalást; Drogba: szégyen volt a bíráskodás*

Nem meglepő módon a Chelsea játékosainak „kissé” magas volt a vérnyomása a Barcelona elleni Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntő (1–1) és a drámai kiesés után… A londoniak a norvég játékvezetőn, Tom Henning Övrebőn kérik számon ítéleteit, csakúgy, mint a brit lapok, melyek azért hozzáteszik, hogy a Chelsea-nek már rég el kellett volna döntenie a találkozót a 93. percre – bírói ítéletek ide vagy oda. A játékvezetőt a kamera előtt „világgá küldő” Didier Drogba minden valószínűség szerint eltiltást kap.






Ha valaki csak a 93. percre kapcsolta be a televízióját a szerdai BL-elődöntőn, akkor is tisztán láthatta, hogy a Chelsea játékosai finoman fogalmazva sem elégedettek a játékvezetéssel: Michael Ballack a meccs legnagyobb sprintjét levágva üvöltötte Övrebö arcába egy esetnél a „kezezés” szót, majd a lefújást követően Didier Drogba szerette volna megfenyíteni a bírót, végül csak le tudták fogni…
Az elefántcsontparti a „Nézitek ezt? Ki…ott gyalázat” szókapcsolattal kritizálta a sípmestert, majd a kamerákkal is megosztotta véleményét, mely szerint Övrebö a szakma szégyene. 

Az őrjöngő Didier Drogba mellett José Bosingwa is alighanem eltiltásra számíthat a Chelsea–Barcelona BL-elődöntőt követő viselkedése miatt. A szélsőhátvéd szerint egyszerűen megvették a játékvezetőt.

„Egyértelmű: megvették a játékvezetőt. Nem tudom, hogy bírónak, vagy tolvajnak nevezzen. Leírhatatlan volt, amit művelt, soha többé nem lenne szabad meccset vezetnie. Szomorúan, de emelt fővel búcsúzunk” – nyilatkozta a Chelsea labdarúgója a portugál televíziónak (RTP).

A csapatkapitány John Terry nem emleget csalást, de célozgat rá…

„Nincs összeesküvés ellenünk, de ezt azért nagyon nehéz megemészteni. Többen is azt mondták, így nem lett volna szabad viselkednünk, ám erre azt válaszolom: hat kulcsfontosságú ítéletnél a Barcelona javára döntött a bíró a mi pályánkon, és ezt nem lehet lenyelni” – nyilatkozta a csapatkapitány a sajtótájékoztatón.

*HIDDINK A VÉLEMÉNYES ESETEKRŐL*

„Három tiszta tizenegyest nem kaptunk meg, inkább nem is mondom, a srácok mit éreznek. Nem értem, miért ezt a bírót küldte az UEFA. Piqué kezezése tisztán látszott, Drogba lerántása is tizenegyes volt, de ezt mondjuk még kiegyenlíti, hogy Henry buktatásáért az első meccsen nem kapott büntetőt a Barca.” A holland szakember egyébként célozgatott arra, hogy az UEFA-nak nem tetszett volna egy újabb angol házi döntő…

„Nem, nem csalt a bíró, ezt a kifejezést én nem használnám – mondta a középhátvéd egy riporternek válaszolva, aki arról érdeklődött, hogy Övrebö elcsalta-e az elődöntőt – de egyenlő feltételeket szerettünk volna.” 

„Bizonyítottuk, hogy méltó ellenfelei vagyunk a Barcelonának, a visszavágón 93 percig közük nem volt a meccshez. Igaz az is, hogy be kellett volna lőnünk a helyzeteinket, de ha csak egy büntetőt megkapunk a hat véleményes esetből, simán besétálunk a döntőbe.” 

„Hihetetlen, hogy a játékvezető egyet sem fújt be. És az is hihetetlen, hogy miközben egy játékos rossz játék után kikerül a csapatból, egy bíró a rossz teljesítménye után is tovább kapja a meccseket. Remélem, az UEFA tanul a leckéből, és legközelebb tapasztaltabb játékvezetőket küld.”

*GUARDIOLA HITT A TOVÁBBJUTÁSBAN, ÉS NEM LEPŐDIK MEG A LONDONIAK DÜHÉN*

Pep Guardiola végig hitt benne, hogy a Barcelona kivívja a továbbjutást a Chelsea otthonában a Bajnokok Ligája-elődöntő visszavágóján.

„Bízom a játékosaimban, éppen ezért egy percre sem adtam fel, végig hittem a továbbjutásban – mondta a Barcelona vezetőedzője az 1–1-re végződő összecsapás után. – Ne felejtsük el, hogy 25 percig emberhátrányban játszottunk. Azonos létszámnál is épp elég nehéz dolgunk volt, így nagyon örülünk, hogy végül sikerült betalálnunk.”

Guardiola kitért a hazaiak által a játékvezetőn számon kért 11-esekre is.

„Meg tudom érteni, hogy nem elégedettek a játékvezető teljesítményével. Nem láttam a tizenegyesgyanús eseteket, de ettől függetlenül lehet, hogy büntetőt értek.”

„Ezzel együtt tiszteletet érdemlünk. Megpróbáltunk támadni, birtokolni a labdát, és helyzeteket teremteni. Ez utóbbi nem nagyon sikerült, de a Chelsea részéről is nagyobb nyomást vártam.”
*„SEMMI SEM JOGOSÍTOTTA FEL DROGBÁT ERRE A VISELKEDÉSRE”*

Érdekes idézni a BBC egyik labdarúgó-szakírójának, Phil McNultynak a blogját – alighanem sok mindenben igaza van Drogba viselkedésével kapcsolatban.

„Övrebö egyértelműen kevésnek bizonyult ehhez a meccshez, de emlékezzünk rá, hogy Abidal kiállítása is szigorúnak tűnt. De bármit is tett a játékvezető, semmi sem jogosította fel Drogbát a magánszámára, hogy berohanjon a gyepre a kék mezében és papucsban, mint valami dühtől szétrobbanó nyaraló, majd eszét vesztve üvöltözzön, és fenyegesse a bírót. Az, hogy képtelen az önuralomra, ismét kiderült a tavalyi BL-döntő után. Valószínűleg súlyos büntetést kap az UEFA-tól, és teljesen meg is érdemli. (…)A legszomorúbb, hogy a hiszti elvonta a figyelmet a Chelsea kitűnő teljesítményéről” – írta.





<!-- pager start -->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 7)

Anikó ! Nézted a tegnapi meccset a Dunán?
Pont Böőr Zolikának kellett bevágnia az egyenlítő gólt. Az eszem megáll!!!!

A 91. percben!!!!!!!!


----------



## kozeput (2009 Május 7)

Én azért ezt az Essien gyereket sajnáltam igazán! Lőtt egy bombagólt, amivel végig továbbjutónak érezhették magukat a londoniak, aztán meg jött a hosszabbításban az a luft.... Mennyből a pokolba!!!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 7)

Drogba kirohanását teljesen megtudom érteni! Ha berúgja az első meccsen és a tegnapi visszavágón a ziccereit akkor meglett volna a döntő! Rajta ment el a Chelsea döntője, és ő így dolgozta fel! (egyébként ha elmegy a Chelsea-től szívesen látnám őt Barca mezben!!!!!)


----------



## Elekecske (2009 Május 8)

Továbbjutott a Barcelona.A "játszósabb" csapat.

Remélem a Juventus tényleg beerősít a nyáron.

Jön Diego

Cannavaro már átesett az orvosi vizsgálatokon is.

Hétvégén jó lenne egy szoros meccset játszani a Milannal

Ranierit pedig kirúghatnák...


----------



## afca (2009 Május 8)

*DAC: Caha távozik, mert fizetés helyett Antaltól csak ígéreteket kapott*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:EN-US;mso-fareast-language:EN-US;}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Hét hónapon át nem kapott fizetést a DAC-nál a cseh labdarúgó Robert Caha, s erről terjedelmes interjúban tálalt ki a Šport napilapban. Caha azt is elmondta, ezért döntött úgy, hogy elhagyja a klubot, ügyvédje egyszersmind szerződésszegés miatt tesz panaszt a DAC ellen a FIFA illetékeseinél. 



 Caha a földön
Foto: SITA


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:EN-US;mso-fareast-language:EN-US;}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>*Robert Caha* 1976. március 11-én Jihlavában született, ahol a focit is elkezdte. Játszott a Baník Ostravában, majd Kínában volt vendégjátékos, a Sigma Olomoucban is megfordult, amint a CSKA Sofiában és két iráni csapat színeiben is játszott. A DAC játékosaként 11 mérkózésen lépett pályára. 


Robert Caha 2008 augusztusában kötött állítása szerint profi szerződést a klubbal, s azóta mindössze 2008 decemberében látott pénzt, amikor egy havi bért kifizetett neki a dubai tulajdonos. A szerződésével kapcsolatban azt is nehezményezi, hogy azt a DAC illetékesei a vonatkozó előírásokra fittyet hányva nem regisztráltatták be a szlovák futballszövetségnél (SFZ). 
Caha arról is beszél, hogy a futballklub szlovákiai tulajdonosával Antal Barnabással többször is tárgyalt a tartozásról, ám üres ígérgetésen kívül semmit nem hallott tőle. Állítása szerint, mivel több játékostársa is olyan helyzetben van, mint ő, állandó téma volt az öltözőben a klub játékosokkal szembeni tartozása. 
Caha elmondta korántsem elhanyagolható összegről van szó, és fogalma sincs miként akarja a klub tetemes összegre rúgó tartozásait törleszteni. Hacsak nem mondvacsinált bírságokkal, amelyekkel a több játékostársával együtt őt is sújtották. Őt konkrétan mintegy 100 ezer koronával azért, mert a Ružomberok elleni hazai mérkőzésen piros lapot kapott. 
Caha közölte, egészen másként képzelte kapcsolatát a dunaszerdahelyi klubbal és főként a kiváló szurkolótábor miatt sajnálja, hogy a távozás mellett kellett döntenie. 
-para- 

_______________________________________________________

Kérdem én ki az a hülye aki 7 hónapig ingyen focizik???Ostobaság.Egyébként nála gyengébb focistát még nem láttam.Jobb is,hogy távozik.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 8)

Jong Ajax - Jong Liverpool 

1-0

Jong Ajax:
Stekelenburg, Claasen, Blind, Mac Intosch, Schilder; Van der Heijen, Sarpong (46. Danilo), Sno, Hasselbaink (62. Schell), Manucharyan (83. Koppers), Lazic (62. Ottenhof).

Jong Liverpool:
Hansen (46. Bouzanis); Kelly (77. Mendy), Derby, Dominguez, Ayala; Plessis, Lobato, Palsson (46. Saric); Crowther (46. Blanco), Németh (70. Saric), Weijl (77. Amoo).


----------



## afca (2009 Május 8)

*Soha nem adják fel!*

BUDAPEST — Ismét emberhátrányban nyert a labdarúgó NB I-ben az Újpest focicsapata.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=49001912" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A lila-fehérek a kétgólos Kabát Péter (31) vezérletével hazai pályán 3-1-re verték a Vasast úgy, hogy a 17. percben Simek Pétert (29) kiállították. A tabella második helyénálló csapatnak idén nem először kellett emberhátrányban bizonyítania, hiszen korábban szintén tíz emberrel győzte le a Honvédot 3-0-ra, a Kaposváron 3-2-re megnyert bajnokin pedig a lelátóra száműzött Szentes Lázár (53) vezetőedzőt nélkülözte az együttes. 




Harcolnak Rajczi (balra, mellette az angyalföldi Unierzyski) hiszi, hogy a hátralévő négy fordulóban megelőzi az Újpest a Debrecent




Tavasszal sokat gyakorolhatjuk a játékot tíz emberrel, de eddig mindig megbirkóztunk a feladattal – fogalmazott Szentes. – Ez annak köszönhető, hogy a csapatnak van tartása, erősek vagyunk. A lilák győzelem feletti örömét fokozta, hogy a rivális Debrecen hazai pályán csak döntetlent játszott a Győrrel, így két pontra csökkent a hátrányuk. 

Az öltözőben televízión néztük a debreceni találkozó hajráját, nem tagadom, hogy örültünk a végeredménynek – mesélte az idei bajnokságban 15 gólnál tartó Kabát. – Négypontos hátrányban sem estünk kétségbe, a két pont pedig könnyebben ledolgozható. Az idei szezonban sokszor voltunk nehéz helyzetben, de sosem adtuk fel a harcot, és tovább k üzdü n k a z aranyéremért. 

A hátralévő fordulókban utazunk Paksra és Győrbe, valamint fogadjuk a Zalaegerszeget és a Fehérvárt. Képesek vagyunk arra, hogy megnyerjük mind a négy meccset, hiszen korábban 21 találkozón veretlenek voltunk. Csatártársa, Rajczi Péter (28) is bizakodó. 

A közelmúltban kétszer is az utolsó fordulóban veszítettük el az aranyérmet – mondta a szezonban már kilencszer eredményes támadó. – Most mi üldözzük az éllovast, de hiszem, hogy idén nekünk lesz szerencsénk, és mi ünnepelhetünk.
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Anikó ! Nézted a tegnapi meccset a Dunán?
> Pont Böőr Zolikának kellett bevágnia az egyenlítő gólt. Az eszem megáll!!!!
> 
> A 91. percben!!!!!!!!


 
Hát ez hihetetlen pech volt,Pedig nekem Böőr Zoli az egyik kedvenceim közé tartozott!Ez nem hiányzott a Lokinak!!!!!!!!Te élőben láttad?Remélem nem lesz több ilyen ,nehogy már utólérjen az Újpest bennünket!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 9)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát ez hihetetlen pech volt,Pedig nekem Böőr Zoli az egyik kedvenceim közé tartozott!Ez nem hiányzott a Lokinak!!!!!!!!Te élőben láttad?Remélem nem lesz több ilyen ,nehogy már utólérjen az Újpest bennünket!


Igen, pont ott ülök, ahol Bernáth Csabi rácsúszott a Győrire.Meggyőződésem, ha ő nem állíttatja ki magát megnyerjük a meccset.
Be kell húznunk mind a 4 hátralévőt, akkor nem lehet gond!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 9)

4 -ből 1 megvan!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 9)

pisti72 írta:


> 4 -ből 1 megvan!



Jól alakult ez a mai este!!!!!
\\m/\\m/

Ha azt mertük - pontosabban mertem - állítani, hogy az atomvárosiak a Vasas elleni 3-0-s siker alatt teljesítettek az idei szezonban, akkor mindez helytállónak bizonyult, egészen a mai estéig. 
Gellei Imre fiai "földön túli" bravúrt bemutatva egygólos hátrányból megfordították az állást, és 2-1-re győztek, minden valószínűség szerint a még meglévő aranyesélyt elvéve a Liláktól - ahogy tavaly is. 
Tököli Attiláék szinte végig uralkodtak, még az se törte meg őket, hogy az első félidő korai szakaszában az ellenfél került előnybe. A második félidőre dühödt vadként viharzottak ki, és nem egészen 6 perc alatt elsöpörték az újpestieket, akiken az angol cserelégió sem tudott segíteni.
A tabellán méltánytalanul pozíciót elfoglaló paksiak akár csúfos vereséget mérhettek volna a vendégekre, ám nekik volt egy Balajczájuk, akinek mai alakítását szuperklasszis jelzővel lehetne illetni, nem úgy a társaiét, akik valami folytán elvesztették lelkesedésüket, a mai mérkőzésen egészen a 60. percig csak bóbiskoltak, ébredésük viszont már későinek bizonyult. 
A színvonalat csak dicsérni lehet, ami ezúttal nem Kabátéknak volt köszönhető, hanem az újjáéledő és a nagyérdeműt maradéktalanul kiszolgáló hazaiaknak, akik természetesen tapsvihar mellett vonultak az öltözőbe. 
(Páll)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 9)

Afca !
Majd egy rövid beszámolót kérek a lila munkatársaid kedélyállapotáról


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 9)

A Paks ma nagyot játszott, már az első félidő sem volt gyenge tőlük, de az a második 45 perc...  Mondjuk az Újpest a vezető gól után leült de rendesen, és a paksiak már nem is nagyon hagyták őket felállni!  Paks - Újpest 3:1  És ha az újpesti kapuban nem Balajcza Szabolcs állna...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 10)

Ez elég szomorú, de mindeképpen reális. Aggasztó a nemzetközi szereplésünket illetően.

Illusztris vendég figyelte a Bozsik-stadion nézőteréről a Bp. Honvéd–DVSC-TEVA mérkőzést. Roy Keane 1993 és 2005 között viselhette a Manchester United mezét, a „vörös ördögök” színeiben 323-szor szerepelt, 33 gólt lőtt, s tagja lehetett az 1999-ben Bajnokok Ligáját nyerő együttesnek. 

Most az angol Ipswich Town menedzsereként érkezett Budapestre, és információnk szerint elsősorban Rudolf Gergely teljesítményére volt kíváncsi. A mérkőzés mindenesetre nem sok pozitív nyomot hagyott benne…

„Délután még volt lehetőségem az egyik óbudai étteremben televízión megnézni a Millwall–Leeds United angol harmadosztályú playofftalálkozót, és a társaságomban lévő Filipovics Vladan menedzsernek azt mondtam, nézze meg, ezek messze nem olyan technikásak, mint a magyarok, de van bennük dinamizmus, erő és akarat. Mert én ezt hiányoltam elsősorban a Honvéd–Debrecen találkozón” – mondta a szakember a Nemzeti Sportnak.

Olyan volt, mintha edzőmeccset néznék, kevés futás jellemezte az összecsapást. Márpedig ezzel nem sokra mennek külföldön az itt és így edződő magyar játékosok. Mondom még egyszer, csalódott vagyok. Különösen a Debrecen teljesítménye lepett meg. Kérdem én: ilyen lenne a magyar bajnokcsapat?…” – tette hozzá meglehetősen erős (de a mérkőzés képe alapján jogos…) kritikájához.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 10)

Lala89 írta:


> A Paks ma nagyot játszott, már az első félidő sem volt gyenge tőlük, de az a második 45 perc...  Mondjuk az Újpest a vezető gól után leült de rendesen, és a paksiak már nem is nagyon hagyták őket felállni!  Paks - Újpest 3:1  És ha az újpesti kapuban nem Balajcza Szabolcs állna...




Élőben láttad? Hol van Németkér?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Csúfos DAC-vereség hatezer ember előtt </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13729&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=13729&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.05.09. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A Corgoň-liga 28. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi DAC a besztercebányai együttest fogadta. A mérkőzésre kilátogató több mint hatezer néző fantasztikus hangulatot varázsolt az aréna, azonban a sárga-kékek játékosai ezúttal harmatgyengék voltak. Az első félidőben a DAC játéka felülkerekedett a vendégekén, de helyzeteiket elpuskázták. Beniušis kezdhette volna a gólgyártást, de nem talált be a kapuba sem a 13. sem a 28. percben. A katonacsapat megbüntette a sárga-kékeket és a 30. percben Adámik fejesgóllal szerez vezetést csapatának. A 37. percben válaszol a DAC is, amikor Kováč egyenlít ki. Meg kell jegyezni, hogy a gólt szerző DAC játékos védő, a sárga-kékek csatárai nem tudtak gólt adni. A 42. percben Michel bebiztosíthatta volna a nyugodt félidőt csapatának, de elpuskázta helyzetét mikor Boroš kapussal egy az egyben nézett farkasszemet. 
A második félidőben Uškovič egyre többet került helyzetbe és állandó veszélyt jelentett a DAC kapujára. A sárga-kékek védelme nem igazán tudta megállítani a kapuratörő besztercebányai csatárt. A DAC játéosai Michel, Bajevski, Hassan próbálkozott a széleken és középen, de eredménytelenül. A 70. percben Uškovič 11 méterről rárúgja a labdát és esélyt sem ad Minár kapusnak, 1:2 a Besztercebánya javára. Jó tíz perccel később ismét a katonacsapat csatára eredményes, amikor jó 25 méterről való lövése bepottyan a vinklibe, 1:3 oda! A DAC szurkolók ezután füttyszóval illeték Abenát, akárhányszor labdához ért. A lefújást követően kifütyülték a sárga-kékeket, akik közül bizony ismét sokan nem érdemlik meg a DAC mezt. Egyes szurkolók a vezetőség távozását követelték.
A sajtótájékoztatón Zlatko Kranjčar, a DAC edzője gratulált az ellenfélnek és kitartott azon álláspontja mellett, hogy csapata több akciót vezetett és játéktudásban a katonacsapat felett állt. Sajnos a pályán egészen más jött le.
Felvidék Ma, atos
*Fényképgaléria*




















































Fotók: atos


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC – B. Bystrica mérkőzés után*


A vesztes csata után megtartott sajtótájékoztatón mindkét fél trénere megállapította: megérdemelten zsákmányolt szombat este három pontot a DAC-stadionban a besztercebányai Dukla. 



 



Zlatko Kranjcar (DAC): „Jól kezdtünk, ziccereink is voltak, sajnos, kimaradtak. Pontrúgás után kaptuk az első találatot, ilyennek nem szabadna megtörténnie. A vendégek vezető góljára még válaszolni tudtunk. Fordulás után ismét az ellenfél szerzett előnyt, ezt követően felszabadultan, jobban játszott. Megérdemelten nyertek a vendégek. A meccs előtt problémáink voltak, gondjainkat Gerich sérülése hatványozta. Regisztráljuk a sebezhető pontokat, a hátralévő meccseken ezekre szeretnénk gyógyírt találni.” 

Jozef Jankech (B. Bystrica): „Már huzamosabb ideje regisztrálom, javult a kollektíva teljesítménye. A legnagyobb gondot a gyatra helyzetkihasználás okozta. Ezúttal háromszor is betaláltak védenceim, ráadásul szépségdíjas gólokat szereztek. Kiegyenlített első félidő után a másodikban magunkhoz ragadtuk a kezdeményezést és megérdemelten zsákmányoltunk értékes három pontot. Sportszerű légkörben zajlott a párharc, a szurkolók is jelesre vizsgáztak.” 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca !
> Majd egy rövid beszámolót kérek a lila munkatársaid kedélyállapotáról


 Hétfőn este írom


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

Nitra-Spartak Trnava 
0:0-félbeszakadt a 31.percben szurkolói rendbontás miatt.A Trnava,,Nagyszombat szurkolók pirotechnikai eszközöket,,petárda stb,,dobálltak a nézőtérre.Nekik mindent szabad??????
http://www.spartak.sk/fcst.php?Media&FotoGal=1303&FotoImg=14


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

FC Nitra -Spartak Trnava

Félbeszakadt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 10)

afca írta:


> Hétfőn este írom


Jó kép!

Lila majmok,
Mit akartok??


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 10)

Türelmesnek kell még lenni az új edzővel, de ha így folytatódik nagyon siralmas vége lesz ennek a bajnokságnak. Hány forduló van még hátra?
A 6 ezer szurkoló az soknak számít nálatok?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Türelmesnek kell még lenni az új edzővel, de ha így folytatódik nagyon siralmas vége lesz ennek a bajnokságnak. Hány forduló van még hátra?
> A 6 ezer szurkoló az soknak számít nálatok?


 
Voltun kb 7500-an.Sosem ismerik el .Még 5 meccs van hátra.Abból 2 hazai pályán.Az egyik az utolsóval a másik a Zsolnával.
Ez a DAC az igazat megvalva tavaly még FK Senec,,Szenc,,néven létezett.Ott elfogyott a pénz a DAC meg siralamasan alakított a második ligában így összevonták a két csapatot és a DAC indulhatott a Corgon Ligában.Vagyis ez az első évük.A vezetőség kikötése,hogy az első hatban benne kell lenni.Megvalósítható.
Most csapatépítés folyik.Vannak gyengébb játékosok.Ők úgyis kiszóródnak.Csak most mindenki csodát vár az arab tulajtól.Mindenki az UEFA kupáról álmodik.Addig még sok víz lefolyik a Dunán.Most itt tartunk.Csalódottak vagyunk ha kikapunk.Azt hittük egy sebtében összehozott társaság csodákra képes.Ahhoz bizony össze kell szokniuk.1-2 év és jobb lessz a helyzet.Viszont ilyen szurkolótábora nincs Szlovákiában senkinek.És ezt nagyon sok csapat elismerte.Meccsenként 6000 embet.A Slovan ellen 12 000.


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Élőben láttad? Hol van Németkér?


 
Igen élőben, úgy voltam vele megnézem hogy bukik el az Újpest Pakson ismét! Németkér egyébként Paks mellett van, 15 km a távolság!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 10)

Igen a Paks nagyot alakított, a Lokinak ez nagyon jól jött!Mostmár nem volna szabad kiengedni a kezünkből a BAJNOKI cimet!HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 10)

Egy percen múlott hogy már most bajnok legyen a Barca!  Na de sebaj, ami késik az nem múlik, következő fordulóban meglesz!


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Május 11)

*Sport FTC Toronto*

Sziasztok Mindenki!

Magyarorszagon is elsohelyen all a Fradi csapat!!!

Torontoban,majus 12.-en a Socer City-be lessz a merkozes,9;30-kor Pm este.Portugal csapattal es ott derul ki,hogy a Fradi bejut-e majd a dontobe.

5429.Eglington West Etobico.
Az Eglintonon westre kell menni, es a Ratherford utan 3-percre egy kics keskeny bejarat van a Socer sity-bejarata,de kivilagitott tabla is jelzi,west fele tartva a baloldalon.
Aki csak tud es szereti a fradit jojjon el,szukseg van a jatekosoknak szurkolokra is.
Hajra Fradi!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

aniko45 írta:


> Igen a Paks nagyot alakított, a Lokinak ez nagyon jól jött!Mostmár nem volna szabad kiengedni a kezünkből a BAJNOKI cimet!HAJRÁ LOKI!


 Nyugi  Bajnokok lesztek.És a BL-ben a Slovan lessz az ellenfeletek.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 24. forduló:Nádszeg–Nagymegyer 0:0;

A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 24 17 2 5 72:24 53 

2. Nádszeg 24 13 6 5 51:27 45 

3. Csallóközkürt 24 12 7 5 46:31 43 

4. Dióspatony 24 11 8 5 45:25 41 

5. Tallós 24 12 4 8 50:36 40 

6. Nyékvárkony 24 11 4 9 64:40 37 

7. Nagymegyer 24 10 7 7 36:29 37 

8. Feketenyék 24 11 4 9 50:44 37 

9. Vágfarkasd 24 10 6 8 35:36 36 

10. Vásárút 24 9 6 9 32:31 33 

11. Nagyfödémes 24 9 5 10 33:34 32 

12. Močenok 24 9 5 10 34:36 32 

13. Vágsellye B 24 6 4 14 34:65 22 

14. Vága 24 6 3 15 36:69 21 

15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 24 5 2 17 20:54 17 

16. Balony 24 2 5 17 27:84 11 

A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak. 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

*Nemzetközi szervezetek *

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AFC - ASIA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->CONMEBOL - JUŽNÁ AMERIKA / DÉL AMERIKA / SOUTH AMERICA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->UEFA - EURÓPA / EUROPE<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->CAF - AFRIKA / AFRICA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FIFA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Szlovákia*
<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2> *Corgoň Liga:*<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcdac1904.com
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MŠK Žilina
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mskzilina.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Artmedia Bratislava<O> <!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcartmedia.sk<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->Dukla Banská Bystrica
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkdukla.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Ružomberok
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.futbalruza.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Spartak Trnava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.spartak.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK ZTS Dubnica
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkdubnica.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Nitra
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcnitra.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŠK Slovan Bratislava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.slovanfutbal.com
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Košice
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mfkkosice.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcvion.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Tatran Prešov
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme--></O>http://www.1fctatran.sk
http://www.1fctatran.szm.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2><!--mstheme-->*1**.liga:*
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AS Trenčín
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.astn.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AŠK Inter Bratislava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.interbratislava.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŽP ŠPORT Podbrezová
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.zelpo.sk/sport/futbal/futbal.html
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŠK Zemplín Michalovce
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://mfkzemplin.webconsult.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Rimavská Sobota
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://fcrimavskasobota.webpark.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Slovan Duslo Šaľa
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkduslosala.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->LAFC Lučenec
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.lucenec-sport.sk/futbal/index.php
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->1.HFC Humenné
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.hfchumenne.ic.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->HFK Prievidza<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.hfkprievidza.sk/<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2><!--mstheme-->*2.liga:*
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Púchov<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkpuchov.sk/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->SFM Senec<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.sfmsenec.szm.sk/
http://www.sfmsenec.sk/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Vrbové<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mfk-vrbove.estranky.cz/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Slovan Nemšová<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD height=15><!--mstheme-->http://www.sportarealnts.sk/futbal<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Spartak Vráble<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.spartakvrable.sk
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Magyarország - Hungary<!--mstheme-->*<TABLE height=99 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="19%" height=93><!--mstheme-->Magyar Labdarúgó Liga
Ferencváros
Debreceni VSC
Gyõri ETO
Szombathelyi Haladás
MTK Hungária FC

FC Fehérvár 
Lombard FC Pápa 
FC Diósgyőr 
Paksi SE Dunakanyar Vác <!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="20%" height=93><!--mstheme-->www.labdarugoliga.hu
www.ftc.hu
www.dvsc.hu
www.eto.hu
www.haladas.hu
www.mtkhungaria.hu
fcfehervar.com

www.lombardpapafc.hu 
www.diosgyorfc.hu www.paksise.hu
www.vacfc.hu<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%" height=93><!--mstheme-->MLSZ
Budapest Honvéd FC
Matáv FC Sopron
Pécsi MFC
Újpest FC
ZTE Football Club

FC Tatabánya 
REAC 
Vasas Budapest 
Kaposvári Rákóczi FC Gyirmót SE<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="35%" height=93><!--mstheme-->www.mlsz.hu
www.honvedfc.hu
www.matavfcsopron.hu
www.pmfc.hu
www.ujpestfc.hu
www.ztefc.hu

www.tatabanyafc.hu 
www.reacfoci.hu 
www.vasasbp.hu www.rakoczifc.hu gyirmotse.hu<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Cseh csapatok - Czech clubs<!--mstheme-->* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1140 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=210 height=15><!--mstheme-->Českomoravský Fotbalový Svaz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=236 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=266 height=15><!--mstheme-->eFotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=402 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.efotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=210 height=15><!--mstheme-->AC Sparta Praha<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=236 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.sparta.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=266 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK Slavia Praha<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=402 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.slavia.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Bohemians 1905​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.bohemians.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK Sigma Olomouc​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.sigmafotbal.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK České Budejovice​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.skcb.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Viktoria Žižkov​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkvz.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->1. FC Brno​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.1fcbrno.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Tescoma Zlín​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fctescomazlin.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Jablonec​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkjablonec.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Marila Příbram​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkmarila.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Slovan Liberec​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.slovanliberec.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->1.FC Slovácko​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fcslovacko.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Teplice​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkteplice.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Chmel Blšany​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.chmel-blsany.ic.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->ŠK Hradec Králové​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.skhradeckralove.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->FC Baník Ostrava​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fcb.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->FK Mladá Boleslav​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fkmb.cz​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->FC Viktoria Plzeň​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fcviktoria.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->FK Siad Most<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fksiadmost.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->SK Kladno<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.skkladno.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A világ futball klubbjai *
*Live World Cup:* www.free-football.tv/articles/World-Cup-Live.html 
http://fks.kvalitne.cz


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

*Nemzetközi szervezetek *

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AFC - ASIA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->CONMEBOL - JUŽNÁ AMERIKA / DÉL AMERIKA / SOUTH AMERICA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->UEFA - EURÓPA / EUROPE<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->CAF - AFRIKA / AFRICA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FIFA<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Szlovákia*
<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2> *Corgoň Liga:*<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcdac1904.com
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MŠK Žilina
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mskzilina.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Artmedia Bratislava<O> <!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcartmedia.sk<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->Dukla Banská Bystrica
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkdukla.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Ružomberok
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.futbalruza.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Spartak Trnava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.spartak.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK ZTS Dubnica
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkdubnica.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Nitra
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcnitra.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŠK Slovan Bratislava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.slovanfutbal.com
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Košice
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mfkkosice.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fcvion.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Tatran Prešov
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme--></O>http://www.1fctatran.sk
http://www.1fctatran.szm.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2><!--mstheme-->*1**.liga:*
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AS Trenčín
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.astn.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->AŠK Inter Bratislava
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.interbratislava.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŽP ŠPORT Podbrezová
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.zelpo.sk/sport/futbal/futbal.html
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->ŠK Zemplín Michalovce
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://mfkzemplin.webconsult.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FC Rimavská Sobota
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://fcrimavskasobota.webpark.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Slovan Duslo Šaľa
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkduslosala.sk
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->LAFC Lučenec
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.lucenec-sport.sk/futbal/index.php
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->1.HFC Humenné
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.hfchumenne.ic.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->HFK Prievidza<!--mstheme--></TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.hfkprievidza.sk/<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=2><!--mstheme-->*2.liga:*
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Púchov<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.fkpuchov.sk/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->SFM Senec<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.sfmsenec.szm.sk/
http://www.sfmsenec.sk/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->MFK Vrbové<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.mfk-vrbove.estranky.cz/<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Slovan Nemšová<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD height=15><!--mstheme-->http://www.sportarealnts.sk/futbal<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD><!--mstheme-->FK Spartak Vráble<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD><!--mstheme-->http://www.spartakvrable.sk
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Magyarország - Hungary<!--mstheme-->*<TABLE height=99 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="19%" height=93><!--mstheme-->Magyar Labdarúgó Liga
Ferencváros
Debreceni VSC
Gy&otilde;ri ETO
Szombathelyi Haladás
MTK Hungária FC

FC Fehérvár 
Lombard FC Pápa 
FC Diósgyőr 
Paksi SE Dunakanyar Vác <!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="20%" height=93><!--mstheme-->www.labdarugoliga.hu
www.ftc.hu
www.dvsc.hu
www.eto.hu
www.haladas.hu
www.mtkhungaria.hu
fcfehervar.com

www.lombardpapafc.hu 
www.diosgyorfc.hu www.paksise.hu
www.vacfc.hu<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="24%" height=93><!--mstheme-->MLSZ
Budapest Honvéd FC
Matáv FC Sopron
Pécsi MFC
Újpest FC
ZTE Football Club

FC Tatabánya 
REAC 
Vasas Budapest 
Kaposvári Rákóczi FC Gyirmót SE<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width="35%" height=93><!--mstheme-->www.mlsz.hu
www.honvedfc.hu
www.matavfcsopron.hu
www.pmfc.hu
www.ujpestfc.hu
www.ztefc.hu

www.tatabanyafc.hu 
www.reacfoci.hu 
www.vasasbp.hu www.rakoczifc.hu gyirmotse.hu<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Cseh csapatok - Czech clubs<!--mstheme-->* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1140 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=210 height=15><!--mstheme-->Českomoravský Fotbalový Svaz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=236 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=266 height=15><!--mstheme-->eFotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=402 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.efotbal.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=210 height=15><!--mstheme-->AC Sparta Praha<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=236 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.sparta.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=266 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK Slavia Praha<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=402 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.slavia.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Bohemians 1905​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.bohemians.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK Sigma Olomouc​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.sigmafotbal.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->SK České Budejovice​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.skcb.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Viktoria Žižkov​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkvz.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->1. FC Brno​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.1fcbrno.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Tescoma Zlín​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fctescomazlin.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Jablonec​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkjablonec.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Marila Příbram​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkmarila.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FC Slovan Liberec​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.slovanliberec.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->1.FC Slovácko​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fcslovacko.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Teplice​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.fkteplice.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=15><!--mstheme-->FK Chmel Blšany​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=15><!--mstheme-->www.chmel-blsany.ic.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->ŠK Hradec Králové​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.skhradeckralove.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->FC Baník Ostrava​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fcb.cz
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->FK Mladá Boleslav​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fkmb.cz​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->FC Viktoria Plzeň​<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fcviktoria.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=208 height=14><!--mstheme-->FK Siad Most<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=234 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.fksiadmost.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=264 height=14><!--mstheme-->SK Kladno<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=400 height=14><!--mstheme-->www.skkladno.cz<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A világ futball klubbjai *
*Live World Cup:* www.free-football.tv/articles/World-Cup-Live.html 
http://fks.kvalitne.cz


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

*FK DAC 1904, a.s. DUNAJSKÁ STREDA*

*
<TABLE id=table1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 borderColorLight=#999999 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle> RAF II: Sárga-kék (MINDEN DAC SZURKOLÓ HIMNUSZA)
<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><!--mstheme--> http://www.fcdac1904.com/fanzone/downloads_video.htmVIDEOGALÉRIA Z NAJPAMÄTNEJŠÍCH ZÁPASOV DAC - VIDEÓK A DAC FÉNYES MÚLTJÁBÓL »

AKTUÁLNE VIDEÁ - VIDEÓK A JELENBŐL:
2007/08 »
2008/09 »
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

SZURKOLÓI DALOK ÉS SZÖVEGEK
*


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)

Katt Körkép a pálya közepéről ​ 


​


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 11)

afca írta:


> Nyugi  Bajnokok lesztek.És a BL-ben a Slovan lessz az ellenfeletek.



Szerintem magasabb a jegyzése (uefa pontok szempontjából)
Szerintem nekünk, *HA* MEGNYERJÜK A BAJNOKSÁGOT- és indulunk a BL ben, csak egy kazah, grúz, legfeljebb egy moldáv csapat juthat.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 11)

A 6 ezres létszám nálunk is jónak számít. Az nb 1 ben csak a dózsának, a DVTK nak és nekünk van ekkora közönségünk. Az nb II ben pedig a fagyinak. 
Nálunk a létszám drasztikusan esett. 2005-2006 ban folyamatosan 10 ezer körül voltunk, mostanság meg alig több, mint félház van


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 11)

Sziasztok. "Kicsit "rég jártam erre. Bár gondolom nem hiányoztam. 
Valahogy kikerült a látószögemből. Most böngészve a neten találtam ide újra. Most már késő van, de holnap este majd még visszajövök, ha nem gond...
Viszont hajrá Ferencváros és DAC! A Loki lesz a bajnok, ezt már nem engedhetik az Újpestnek (egy évtizede már!!!  ).


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 11)

Szia Filozófus!
Nem szép tőled hogy ilyen hütlen voltál,de mert ilyen szépeket mondtál a LOKI_ról,meg van bocsátva!Várjuk véleményed!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Május 11)

Szia Afca!
Nagyon klassz a DAC indulója!Kösz .hogy szurkolsz nekünk(mármint a Lokinak!)De ugye akkor is szeretsz bennünket ,ha a DAC lesz az ellenfelünk?(hi-hi-hi)


----------



## afca (2009 Május 12)

filozófus írta:


> Sziasztok. "Kicsit "rég jártam erre. Bár gondolom nem hiányoztam.
> Valahogy kikerült a látószögemből. Most böngészve a neten találtam ide újra. Most már késő van, de holnap este majd még visszajövök, ha nem gond...
> Viszont hajrá Ferencváros és DAC! A Loki lesz a bajnok, ezt már nem engedhetik az Újpestnek (egy évtizede már!!!  ).


 
Szervusz te elveszett lélek.Gratula a Fradi miatt.Felkerültek,és a fiam megesketett,hogy elvigyem egy Győr Fradira.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 12)

Ma leközölte az egyik újság,hogy a Szlovák szövetség megengedte a Nagyszombatnak,,Trnava,,hogy a Nyitrán történt szurkolói rendbontás miatt félbeszakadt meccset újrajátszák.Hogy a [email protected]ó qrva annyukat.Minket tutira kizártak volna.Ennyit a tisztességről.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Filozófus!
> Nem szép tőled hogy ilyen hütlen voltál,de mert ilyen szépeket mondtál a LOKI_ról,meg van bocsátva!Várjuk véleményed!


Szánom-bánom bűnömet.
Köszönöm szépen a megbocsátást.kiss 
Nagyon bízom a Lokiban, már-már drukkolok neki, hisz neki van esélye, hogy visszarántsa a földre a lilákat, nagy lett az arcuk, azt hitték, hogy mekkora kiváló csapatuk van, különösen Kabátot rühellem. Természetesen várom már a Fradi-Loki és Loki-Fradi meccseket, nagy rangadó és mindkét csapatnak nagy szurkolótábora van, hatalmas hangulat lesz! Viszont akkor már csak a Fradi! Ez azért megbocsájtható szerintem.
Nem tudom, mire leszünk képesek, de én a realitás talaján maradok és csak remélni merem, hogy a bajnoki címért harcolhatunk (egy Fradinak csak ez lehet a cél!), ahhoz viszont ...vanagy erősítésre lesz szükség, amit sajnos kétlek. 
Viszont végre feljutottunk és újra jöhetnek a hangulatos derbik!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

afca írta:


> Szervusz te elveszett lélek.Gratula a Fradi miatt.Felkerültek,és a fiam megesketett,hogy elvigyem egy Győr Fradira.


Szia afca!
Köszönöm a gratulációt!
Nagyon jó! Máris kedvelem a fiad.
Azért egy Fradi vs akárki meccsre is kijöhetnétek majd.
Amúgy a Győrnek szurkol?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 12)

filozófus írta:


> Sziasztok. "Kicsit "rég jártam erre. Bár gondolom nem hiányoztam.
> Valahogy kikerült a látószögemből. Most böngészve a neten találtam ide újra. Most már késő van, de holnap este majd még visszajövök, ha nem gond...
> Viszont hajrá Ferencváros és DAC! A Loki lesz a bajnok, ezt már nem engedhetik az Újpestnek (egy évtizede már!!!  ).



Szia Kolléga!

Üdv neked, a tékozló fiúnak!
Jó hogy itt vagy megint! A Fradi ősztől újra a nagyok között, úgyhogy élesben megy majd a szópárbaj !!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 12)

filozófus írta:


> Szia afca!
> Köszönöm a gratulációt!
> Nagyon jó! Máris kedvelem a fiad.
> Azért egy Fradi vs akárki meccsre is kijöhetnétek majd.
> Amúgy a Győrnek szurkol?


 
A Vasasnak.Győrnek a női kézilabdában.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Szia Kolléga!
> 
> Üdv neked, a tékozló fiúnak!
> Jó hogy itt vagy megint! A Fradi ősztől újra a nagyok között, úgyhogy élesben megy majd a szópárbaj !!


Szia Pisti!
Sem tékozló nem vagyok, sem fiú, de egye penész.
Megy, menni fog, bár mi elég lájtosan nyomjuk, más fórumon azért nagyon kemény "diskurzusok" folynak.:555:
:lol:


----------



## afca (2009 Május 12)

Belousovová bezáratná a DAC-stadiont.

Anna Belousovová felszólította a szlovák labdarúgó-szövetséget, hogy vizsgálja ki a „magyar soviniszták és nacionalisták” provokációit a múlt heti DAC - Trnava mérkőzésen. A Szlovák Nemzeti Párt (SNS) alelnöke szerint a labdarúgó-szövetségnek a szervezők ilyen jellegű felsülése, vagy esetleges szándéka miatt be kéne záratni a dunaszerdahelyi stadiont. 

Felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy egyes nézők a magyar himnuszt énekelték, valamint Nagy-Magyarországot éltették és a Trianon előtti országot ábrázoló zászlókat lengettek. Megjegyezte azt is, hogy a nézők sértegették a szlovák nemzetet. 




 
Mindez szerinte provokáció, ezért felszólította a futball-szövetséget, hogy indítson vizsgálatot és foglalkozzon azokkal a csoportokkal, amelyek nemzetiségi feszültséget szítanak a sportrendezvényeken és „nagymagyar politikai célokat propagálnak”. 



 
Az SNS politikusa arról nem beszélt, hogy pont egy nagyszombati szurkoló volt az, aki a pályára berohanva letépett egy magyar zászlót. A mérkőzésen egyébként 3-0-ás dunaszerdahelyi győzelem született.



 
A szlovák labdarúgó-szövetség szóvivője, Ivan Čeredejev a TASR hírügynökségnek elmondta: a szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága a mérkőzés jegyzőkönyve alapján vizsgálja a történteket. „A szövetség az ilyen esetekben a politikusok feszólítása nélkül is teszi a dolgát“ – tette hozzá.

(bumm)(fotók:SITA)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ezt csak azért linkeltem be mert a srác aki utána futott a zászlótolvaj Nagyszombatinak a munkatársam.Józsika nagyon jó gyerek.Csak kicsit elborult az agya.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

afca írta:


> A Vasasnak.Győrnek a női kézilabdában.


Hú, de kár. 
A győri női kézilabdacsapatot (és szurkolóit) kifejezetten nem szeretem és akkor még finom voltam. A Vasast meg azért, mert Vasas. De csak mikor ellenfél.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

afca! Jól tette! Továbbítsd neki légy szíves az üdvözletemet, ha beszélsz vele!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 12)

filozófus írta:


> afca! Jól tette! Továbbítsd neki légy szíves az üdvözletemet, ha beszélsz vele!


 ÁtadomEgyébként a klubb kifizette helyette a büntetést kapott éves bérletet mezt saját névvel stb.A Nagyszombati meg biztos soká fájlalta a torkát.A kezdőkörben,,ott érte utol,,Józsikának elcsúszott az ütése így nem álkapcson hanem torkon vágta a köcsögöt.Üvöltött a nézősereg.Még most is beleborzogok.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 12)

Megérdemelte. Így bánik egy normális klubvezetés egy hű szurkolóval. 
Nagy arc a srác! \\m/


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 13)

A Cannavaro erősítést jelent?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 13)

*A DAC-vezetők Labaškától is elköszöntek*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A téli holtidényben erősítésként kiszemelt futballisták egyike, Martin Labaška sem lesz a sárga-kékek segítségére a 2008/2009-es bajnoki évfolyam hajrájában. A klubvezetés ugyanis levélben közölte a nevezettel: mivel nem teljesítette az elvárásokat, ezért szerződést bontott vele. 


 N´lend a besztercebányaiak elleni meccsen csak a ziccerig jutott el
Fogas Ferenc


Pinte, Caha, Varga, Esad, Suljanovic és még tovább sorolhatnánk azok neveit, akik az utóbbi hetekben egymásnak adták a kilincset, akik távoztak, vagy távozni kényszerültek a DAC-ból. A nagy jövés-menés okai különbözőek. Egy biztos: nem megfontolt csapatépítésről, sokkal inkább improvizációról tanúskodik. 
Közben a sérülések is nagyban befolyásolják a pályára lépő kezdőtizenegyet. A máriatölgyesiek (Dubnica) elleni ma esti (19.00) bajnoki összacsapáson például nem juthat szóhoz Marcin, Regedei, Gerich, Rzeszoto és Novota sem. Mivel a legutóbbi csapatkapitány, Németh Krisztián a besztercebányaiak elleni meccsen „besárgult”, így őt sem küldheti pályára Zlatko Kranjcar, aki számára a legnagyobb fejtörést a védelem kialakítása jelenti. A vezetőedző az ifiből Németh Zsolt személyében újabb fiatal tehetséget sorolt be a felhígult keretbe. Mindenestere a legutóbbi hazai kisiklás után nem lesz egyszerű feladat eredményesen helyt állni a tabellaszomszéd Dubnica otthonában, ahová pontszerzés reményében utaztak a csallóköziek. Tény, hogy a máriatölgyesiek győzelme esetén is megőrzi 7. helyét a tabellán a DAC. 
A 29. forduló műsora – május 13. (szerda), 17.00: B. Bystrica–Zl. Moravce, Slovan–FC Nitra, Sp. Trnava–Prešov; 17.15: MFK Košice–Žilina; 18.00: Ružomberok–Artmedia; 19.00: Dubnica– DAC. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Május 13)

*DAC-Slovan meccsen brutálisan megvert Lengyel Krisztián *







Kiss Balázs: Élete meccse

Számára ez volt az első, a várva-várt,
Számolta a napokat, leste óráját.
Nem sejtette akkor azt, mi ott reá várt.

Valóban "élete meccse" lesz; nem tudta.
Tizenhét perc volt csak, ameddig láthatta.
Addig hagyta a sors, azután megunta.

Hibája nem több, mint rosszkor volt rossz helyen:
Pont ott és akkor az élet volt kegyetlen,
Arctalan robotok ütötték fejtelen.

Állatot sem vernek ily kéjjel lelkükben;
Most megkapod magyar! - ez járt a fejükben.
Szégyelleném magam most az ő helyükben.

Testét, mint darab fát, a földre ledobták,
Lelketlen gépekként a "munkát" folytatták:
Mások is érezzék Krisztián fájdalmát!

Harag és gyűlölet, mit mindez kiváltott;
Ilyet még a Felvidék sohasem látott.
Ki nemzeti érzelmű, vendettát kiáltott!

Nyomorékká tettek egy ártatlan embert,
Ki a "hatalom karjával" szembeszállni nem mert, 
A viperák legyőzték, ő ezúttal nem nyert. 

Csontját bár eltörték, de lelke erős marad!
Küzdeni kell Krisztián, feladni nem szabad!
Sohasem hagyhatod el ezután magad!

Veled van az Isten, s minden magyar szentek!
Felvidék népe, ki veled együtt szenved!
Nem feletjük soha, mit veled ezek tettek!

http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm​<!--mstheme-->


----------



## Helomi78 (2009 Május 14)

2009.05.13-án Siófokon Sz.fehérvár - Pécs (3-1)


----------



## afca (2009 Május 14)

MFK Dubnica – DAC 3:0 (2:0) 

*MFK Dubnica - DAC: Mit mondtak az edzők?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, május 13 - 21:57 
Az edzők jól látták, mire voltak képesek csapataik. <META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Zlatko Kranjčar elismerte, osztálykülönbséggel maradt alul csapata egy jobban és hatékonyabban játszó gárdávall szemben. 


 Zlatko Kranjčar
Foto: SITA


*Ľuboš Nosický, MFK Dubnica:* Nem számítottunk könnyű mérkőzésre, mégis három szép gólt is adtunk. Kegyetlennek tűnhet a vendégek számára a győzelem, mert igyekeztek, kombináltak, ám a befejezéssel gondjuk volt. Nálunk Zajac, Držík és Ján Zápotoka remekelt, de meg kell dícsérnem az egész kollektívát. 
*Zlatko Kranjčar, DAC:* Az eredmény a játék képe. Az első húsz percben nem használtuk ki helyzeteinket és miután ellenfelünk belőtte első gólját sokkal jobban játszott, mint mi. A második félidőben konszolidáltabbak voltunk, csakhogy négy-öt helyzetünkből egyet sem sikerült értékesítenünk. A második félidős jobb teljesítményünk ellenére osztálykülönbséggel kaptunk ki.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 14)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">MFK Dubnica - FK DAC 1904 3:0 (2:0) </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A Corgoň-liga 29. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi sárga-kékek Máriatölgyesre utaztak. A DAC csapatát lelkes szurkolói is elkísérték, akik végig biztatták kedvenceiket, de ez sem sem segített ugyanis 3:0 arányú vereséget szenvedtek idegenben. A DAC csapatában helyet kapott ismét egy saját nevelésű játékos Németh Zsolt személyében. A 18 éves csatár nem vallott szégyent a pályán. Ezúttal Minár kapus is kevés volt és a védelem is széthullott. A DAC helyzeteit nem tudta gólra váltani. A hazai csapat viszont háromszor is betalált a sárga-kékek hálójába. Először a 30. percben J. Zápotoka majd tíz perccel később a 41. percben Seye. Végezetül a kegyelemdöfés a mérkőzés végén a rájátszásban Ulrich adta meg, aki beállította a 3:0-ás végeredményt.
A DAC legközelebb ismét idegenben játszik szombaton Sároseperjesen. A keleti csapat ma 3:0-ra legyőzte az élmezőnyben tanyázó nagyszombati Spartak együttesét.

További eredmények:
Trnava - Prešov 0 : 3 
Slovan - Nitra 3 : 1 
Košice - Žilina 3 : 0 
Ružomberok - Artmedia 3 : 0 
Ban. Bystrica - Zl. Moravce 2 : 1 
Dubnica - Dun. Streda 3 : 0 



A táblázat állása:
<TABLE class=vysledky cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR class=vysledky_tabulka_title align=middle><TD>

</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>1.</TD><TD class=c1>Slovan</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>65:16</TD><TD align=right>68</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>2.</TD><TD class=c1>Žilina</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>48:23</TD><TD align=right>54</TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>3.</TD><TD class=c1>Trnava</TD><TD align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>40:29</TD><TD align=right>50</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>4.</TD><TD class=c1>Košice</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>42:35</TD><TD align=right>45</TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>5.</TD><TD class=c1>Ružomberok</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>38:30</TD><TD align=right>40</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>6.</TD><TD class=c1>Artmedia</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>43:37</TD><TD align=right>39</TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>7.</TD><TD class=c1>Dun. Streda</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>30:52</TD><TD align=right>35</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>8.</TD><TD class=c1>Dubnica</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>37:41</TD><TD align=right>33</TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>9.</TD><TD class=c1>Ban. Bystrica</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>26:33</TD><TD align=right>33</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>10.</TD><TD class=c1>Prešov</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>34:46</TD><TD align=right>33</TD></TR><TR class=s-da><TD>11.</TD><TD class=c1>Nitra</TD><TD align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD align=middle>25:45</TD><TD align=right>27</TD></TR><TR class=s-db><TD>12.</TD><TD class=c1>Zl. Moravce</TD><TD align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>16:57</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Felvidék Ma, atos 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Május 14)

Sziasztok mindenki!
Torontoban a FRADI majus 12.-en kikapott,sajnos ez volt a dontobe jutasi lehetoseg.
4:2.re megvertek a csapatunkat.
Se baj fradi,nem csak a gyozelem a fontos,a reszvet is.

Ez van.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 14)

*A Slovan, a Fradi és a Real Madrid a Puskás Suzuki Kupán!*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A tavalyi sikeres debütálás után a Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia idén is megrendezi a Puskás Suzuki Kupát. 


 



Ezt Takeucsi Hiszasi, a Magyar Suzuki Zrt. vezérigazgatója, valamint Orbán Viktor, a Puskás Akadémia alapítója jelentette be a két szervezet közös, csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján. 
A rangos utánpótlástorna mérkőzéseit - csakúgy mint tavaly - Felcsúton és Székesfehérváron rendezik június 11. és 14. között. A mezőny négyről hat csapatosra nőtt, a Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia (amely a Fehérvárral együtt indul) mellett ezúttal is pályára lép az Aranycsapat legendás kapitányának három korábbi klubja, a Budapest Honvéd, a Panathinaikosz, valamint a címvédő Real Madrid, míg a két "újonc", a Ferencváros és a Slovan Bratislava lesz. Érdekesség, hogy Puskás annak idején egy dél-amerikai túrán a Ferencvárosban színeiben is pályára lépett. 
A Puskás Suzuki Kupa 2009-es védnöke Puskás Ferencné, valamint Varga Zoltán, sportért felelős önkormányzati miniszter. A sajtótájékoztatón ott volt Grosics Gyula, az Aranycsapat kapusa is. A külföldi résztvevők a mérkőzéseken kívül ellátogatnak majd Puskás Ferenc sírjához, a budapesti Szent István Bazilikába, valamint megtekintik a "Száguldó Őrnagyról" készült Puskás Hungary című filmet is. 
A két háromcsapatos csoport résztvevői körmérkőzéseket játszanak, majd vasárnap a helyosztókra kerül sor. A finálét a tavalyi pekingi olimpiai döntőt is dirigáló Kassai Viktor, Vámos Tibor, Erős Gábor játékvezetői hármas vezeti majd. 
A csoportok sorsolásában Lipcsei Péter, a Ferencváros csapatkapitánya, valamint Grosics Gyula segédkezett. A helyosztókat a Sport Televízió élőben közvetíti majd. 
*A csoport:* 
Puskás Akadémia Fehérvár, Ferencváros, Slovan Bratislava (szlovák) 
*B csoport:* 
Real Madrid (spanyol), Budapest Honvéd, Panathinaikosz (görög) 
MTI/para


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 14)

Pancsi írta:


> Sziasztok mindenki!
> Torontoban a FRADI majus 12.-en kikapott,sajnos ez volt a dontobe jutasi lehetoseg.
> 4:2.re megvertek a csapatunkat.
> Se baj fradi,nem csak a gyozelem a fontos,a reszvet is.
> ...


Úgy van. A lényeg a küzdés!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 15)

*kész csapat bemutatók*


1908 Pestszentlőrinc-Pestszentimrei ASK
Aszód FC
Barcsi SC
Bonyhád Völgység LC
Bóly SE
Budapest Honvéd FC
Debreceni VSC
Dunántúli AC 1912 FC
FC Ajka
Ferencvárosi FC
Hajdúszoboszlói SE
III. kerületi TUE
Józsa SE
Kaposvölgye VSC Nagyberki
Kiskundorozsmai ESK
Komlói Bányász SK
Makói FC
Mezőkovácsházi TE
Miskolci VSC-MÁV-Tiszavas
Nagybátonyi SC
Nagykanizsai TE 1866 MÁV
Nagymányoki SE
Rojik Vércsék
Salgótarjáni BTC
Siklós FC
Szegedi Dózsa
Szegedi EAC
Szolnoki MÁV FC 1910
Than Károly SE
Tuzsér (Erdért) SE 1948
Vasas SC
Bányász Torna Club SE
Bőcs KSC
Kőszegi SE


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 16)

Fotó: M. Németh Péter (NS-archív)
A ferencvárosi szurkolókat nem először tiltották ki a stadionból



*MINDENT A MÁSODOSZTÁLYRÓL*



Keleti csoport 2008–09
Nyugati csoport 2008–09
Futball-lexikon
Állítsa össze saját álomcsapatát!
Szurkolói szoftverek 
Sportvideók
 

A Ferencváros nem először bűnhődik szurkolói miatt, és a közelmúltban történt rendbontások után ismét megbüntette a zöld-fehéreket a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága. 

A Békéscsaba elleni mérkőzésen ugyanis randalíroztak az FTC drukkerei, ám akkor még csupán felfüggesztett büntetést rótt ki az NB II Keleti csoportjában szereplő csapatra a szövetség, mígnem a vasárnapi, MTK II elleni meccsen a lelátóról felhangzó antiszemita bekiabálások miatt 500 ezer forint pénzbírsággal, valamint pályabezárással sújtotta a Ferencvárost.

A klub és a futballcsapatot működtető zrt. irányítói méltányossági okokra hivatkozva kérték, hogy a fegyelmi bizottság másítsa meg a határozatát, és tegye lehetővé a Kazincbarcika elleni mérkőzésen a kapuk kinyitását, mert a csapat már megnyerte a bajnokságot, s szeretne együtt ünnepelni szurkolóival.

A testület azonban elutasította a kérést, így szombaton 15 órától nézők nélkül ünnepelnek bajnoki címet az Üllői úton.

Eldőlt az is, hogy a Kazincbarcika ellen új összetételű csapat lép pályára, hiszen a Ferencváros bő keretéből nyolc állandó csapattagnak számító labdarúgó hiányzik. 

Nem léphet pályára többek között a jövőjéről Angliában tárgyaló sheffieldi különítmény: Matthew Lowton, Sam Wedgbury, James Ashmore, Jordan Robertson. A három jamaicai légiós, Rafe Wolfe, Wolry Wolfe és Jason Morrison hazájuk válogatottjával készül, ők ezért nem játszanak a Kazincbarcika ellen.

Szerepet kaphatnak a mellőzött vagy kevés lehetőséget kapó játékosok, és nem lenne meglepetés, ha a többször is a csapatba követelt Lipcsei Péter ezúttal a kezdőben kapna helyet, és ott lehet a pályán az ősszel remek formában futballozó, a tavasszal azonban visszaeső, szintúgy közönségkedvencnek számító Tóth Bence is.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 16)

Enyje-enyje, ezek a csúnya rasszista szurkolók!!!!
A magyarok gyalázásáért zártak már be pályát szlovákiában? 
Ezt csak úgy csenben kérdem.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Enyje-enyje, ezek a csúnya rasszista szurkolók!!!!
> A magyarok gyalázásáért zártak már be pályát szlovákiában?
> Ezt csak úgy csenben kérdem.


 Azt senki nem éli megA Nagyszombat szurkolói gyújtogattak törtek zúztak de Slota most nem akart stadionbezárást.Bezzeg amikor mi játszottunk a Slovan ellen utánna be akarták záratni a stadiont.Mocskos politika......


----------



## afca (2009 Május 16)

*Corgoň Liga: Beniusis távozásával tovább fogyatkozott a DAC-keret *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, május 16 - 10:47 
Újabb futballista, a langaléta litván Beniusis távozásával fogyatkozott a DAC amúgy sem népes játékoskerete. A támadó, állítólag családi okokból, visszatért hazájába, Litvániába. Tegnap délelőtt csupán tizenöt futballista indult útnak Kelet-Szlovákiába, ahol ma koraeste a prešovi Tatran ellen lép pályára a Kranjcar-legénység, mely tavasszal gyengécske produkcióval borzolja a szurkolók kedélyeit. 
A vendégként szerzett két pont, valamint az idegenben lőtt két gól (Parvin büntetőből és Regedei) is a sárga-kékek produkcióját minősíti. A máriatölgyesiek ellen hiányzott a négy sárga lap miatt kényszerpihenőre szorult Németh Krisztián, aki ma már ismét elfoglalhatja helyét a kezdőtizenegyben. Ugyancsak a csapattal tartott a még ifista korosztályú Németh Zsolt, aki a szerdai Dubnica–DAC összecsapáson debütált a honi felsőházban. Egyébként sorrendben éppen ő volt a harminchatodik futballista, aki a végéhez közeledő 2008/2009-es bajnoki évfolyamban viselte a DAC-mezt… 
Az úgyszintén hazai nevelésű Lénárth Tamásra viszont nagyobb szüksége van az I. ifiligába való jutásért küzdő DAC-ifiknek. Továbbra sem számíthat a csallóköziek szakvezetése Marcin, Novota, Rzeszoto, Regedei és Gerich játékára. 
„Elsősorban a defenzívára összpontosítunk, hiszen sok találatot kaptunk az utóbbi meccseken. Szerdán csupán a ziccerekig jutottunk el, Prešovban illene már megtörnünk az idegenbeli gólínséget” – fogalmazta meg elképzeléseit Zlatko Krnajcar, a dunaszerdahelyiek horvát stratégája. 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColorDark=#000000 width="65%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="57%" height=155><TABLE id=table83 width="100%" align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="53%" bgColor=#ffffcc>*/Név/Name*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%" bgColor=#ffffcc><!--mstheme-->*BENIUŠIS Ričardas*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Post/Posztja/Pisition<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Útočník/Támadó/Forward<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*Narodený/Született/Born*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->*23.04.1980*<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Štát.príslušnosť/Állampolgárság/Citizenship<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD width="47%"><!--mstheme-->Litva<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->*DAC 2008/09:*
Zápasy/Mérkőzések/Games
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->10<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Minúty/Percek/Minutes<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->469<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD width="53%"><!--mstheme-->Góly/Gólok/Goals<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=bottom width="47%"><!--mstheme-->1<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O><!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width="21%" bgColor=#ffffcc height=155><!--mstheme-->


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 16)

Ada Dzsudzsákkal randizgat!!

Még nem mutatta be ikerfiainak Dzsudzsák Balázst a válófélben lévő csinos műsorvezetőnő.
BUDAPEST ― Csak úgy ragyog a VIVA Tv műsorvezetője, aki nemrég szakított férjével. Nem csoda, hiszen új szerelem van kialakulóban a kétgyermekes anyukánál. Ada (26) ugyanis a PSV Eindhoven magyar válogatott labdarúgójával, Dzsudzsák Balázzsal (22) találkozgat hetek óta, bár egyelőre egyikük sem meri kapcsolatnak nevezni, ami kettőjük között kialakult. 





Ada, a VIVA Tv műsorvezetője hamar talpra állt házassági válsága után. Noha még nem vált el, csak a válókeresetet adták be, máris mással randizgat, igaz, kapcsolatról egyelőre nem mer beszélni




A randizgatás mindenesetre igencsak meglepő, hiszen Ada nemrégiben még attól tartott, hogy férjével való szakítása után végleg búcsút inthet a szerelemnek, ráadásul 26 évesen egyedül maradt két pici gyerekkel. A tegnap megjelent Best magazinnak például még azt nyilatkozta, hogy néha úgy érzi, lehúzhatja a rolót. – A szakítás még friss, egyelőre elképzelhetetlen, hogy más legyen mellettem – mondta Ada, aki korábban a Blikknek is azt nyilatkozta, hogy a Playboy magazin fotózásra való felkérését is azért vállalta el, hogy a sok kudarc után kapjon egy visszajelzést arról – annak ellenére, hogy tönkrement a házassága –, még mindig bombázó. 

A viszszajelzés pedig gyorsan meg is érkezett… 
– A kettőnk közötti kapcsolat még nem nevezhető szerelemnek, hiszen alig három hete ismerjük egymást – mondta a Blikknek Ada. – Egy forgatás alkalmával találkoztunk először, és azóta egyre gyakrabban látjuk egymást – tette hozzá a műsorvezető, aki a Blikknek azt is elárulta: mivel Balázzsal még csak ismerkednek egymással, egyelőre nem szólt ikerfiainak új kapcsolatáról. – Sokat gondolkodtam azon, hogy ha egyszer újra szerelmes leszek valakibe, hogyan mondom majd meg a srácoknak – elmélkedett Ada.





Dzsudzsák Balázs a magyar válogatott és a PSV Eindhoven labdarúgója. A játékos tavaly bajnoki címet szerzett holland csapatával, s noha idén elmaradt a címvédés, Dzsudzsák remek idényt tudhat maga mögött, hiszen tizenegyszer talált be az ellenfelek kapujába




– Arra jutottam, hogy csak akkor beszélek nekik róla, ha már egészen komolyra fordult a dolog. Addig pedig úgy emlegetem nekik, mint a mama egyik barátját vagy ismerősét. A fiúk Balázzsal sem találkoztak még, ugyanis nem éreztem ennek szükségét egyelőre – tette hozzá Ada. A műsorvezető és férje között egyébként még nem mondták ki a válást; a papírokat már beadták a bíróságra, az első békítő tárgyalást pedig június közepére tűzte ki a bíró. A jelek viszont azt mutatják, Ada – bár továbbra is jó viszonyban van a férjével – nem fog békülni. Annál is inkább, mert rögtön egy olyan férfit talált, aki úgy, ahogy van, elfogadja. 

– Azzal nem foglalkozom, hogy kétgyermekes édesanya. Olyan jól néz ki, hogy bármelyik vele egykorú szingli megirigyelhetné az alakját. Az első találkozás óta már meghívtam ebédre is, s csütörtökön megint összefutottunk egy partin. Egyelőre az ismerkedésnél tartunk, nemcsak személyesen találkozunk, hanem gyakran telefonon is hívjuk egymást. Még bármi lehet belőle! – tette hozzá a sportoló. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tudom,hogy nem egy sporthír Egy kis pletyi de jóó


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 16)

Egy kis videó az utcán szurkoló drukkerekről és a Fradi játékosairól, akik a meccs után kimentek a szurkolókhoz.
A bajnokavató zártkapus meccsen egyébként a Fradi 5-0-ra győzte le a Barcikát. Ferenczi Pista! 
http://www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php?itemid=76314


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 16)

Az én véleményem az, ami Nyilasi Tibié: az mlsz elnökének szelektív a hallása (ezt Nyíl mondta a meccs közvetítésének kezdete előtt).
Amúgy az MTK elleni meccsen a szurkolók egy része kiabált tiltott mondatot, tehát nem az egész tábor! Én néztem a meccset és nem is hallottam! Fatertól kérdeztem, hogy hallott-e valamit, de ő is csak meglepetten mondta, hogy semmit és nem is érti. Tény, hogy voltak bekiabálások, de könyörgöm, ilyen minden magyar bajnokin van. Az újpesti drukkerek rendszeresen szidják pl. Kistelekit. Akkor elég sok csapat játszhatna zárt kapust.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 16)

FC Tatran Prešov - DAC 2:1 (0:0) ONLINE<!-- /#content-header -->
2009, május 16 - 17:47 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Nem volt egy jó meccs ez tény. Két gyenge csapat erőlködött egymással szemben. A DAC-nak ez kevésbé sikerült, mint a hazaiakanak, holott a vezetést és megszerezték a dunaszerdahelyiek. A Tatran játékosai viszont jobban akartak győzni. Ám egészen biztosan nem sikreült volna nekik, ha nincsen két ordító védelmi hibája a DAC-nak. No és Minár rövidzárlata az első gólnál.




http://www.parameter.sk/files/imagecache/large/files/article_image/Futbal-DAC-Dunajska-Streda_0.jpg


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 16)

És egy kis belső infó, amit szeretnék megosztani veletek. Ez Magyarország 2009, demokrácia:
Az FSZSZ elnökétől:
"kikészültem a mai naptól. 

demo: nem engedélyezték a székház elé, csak a faházaknál lévő parkolóhoz, Népligetbe. Ott lesz projektor, meg egyéb komfortnövelő berendezések (kaja, pia) 

nem majálist szervezek, hanem meccsnézést. Úgyhogy legyen lehetséges közben enni meg inni, mint egy meccsen. 

a 72 órás minimum bejelentési kötelezettségem elmulasztása miatt (nem érdekes, hogy elvileg nem volt rá lehetőség, hiszen senki nem tudott a dolgokról) hivatalból szabálysértési eljárás indul ellenem. max kapható: 30000 ft pénzbírság. Ez ma Magyarország. 

demonstráció kezdete: 14:00, vége 17:30. 

majd még igyekszem írni valamikor. Most időm semmi, hulla vagyok"


----------



## afca (2009 Május 16)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR bgColor=#fafafa><TD class=fn1 width="100%">*Demonstrálunk a meccs alatt!*</TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4>




A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség koncepciós eljárásban ismét megbüntette a Ferencváros csapatát és szurkolóit.
*Az MLSZ-terrorral szembeni tiltakozásul rendőrségen bejelentett demonstrációt tartunk a mai mérkőzés alatt a Stadionnal átellenes oldalon (a 'faházaknál') 14.00-tól.*

Mindenki az Üllői útra!
Rendet a magyarországi labdarúgás vezetésében!
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fl1 colSpan=4 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD align=right></TD><TD class=fl1 noWrap align=middle colSpan=2>Szerző: _fszsz_</TD></TR></TBODY>​</TABLE>
http://www.fradidrukker.hu/


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 16)

Ezeken a kitiltásokon én is ott voltam anno, természetesen. Szavakban nem lehet leírni a hangulatot. Kicsit közelebb is kerültek egymáshoz a szurkolók, ismeretlenekkel beszélgettem, elmondtuk egymás búját-baját.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 16)

Valaki törölte az előző hsz-emet. Pedig nem írtam semmi durvát


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 16)

Írd meg privátban.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

*Először győzött tavasszal a DAC B *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, május 17 - 14:23 
A közepes iramú találkozón megérdemelt hazai siker született, a 18. percben Bognár döntötte el a meccset.

*I. labdarúgóliga: FC DAC 1904 B—Zemplín Michalovce 1:0 (1:0)* 
*Góllövő:* 18. Bognár 
*Sárga lapok: *72. Bartalos, ill. 80. Jevljanov, 90. Kunca. 
*Nézők száma: *280. Játékvezető: Jaško. 
A győzelmet jelentő gólt egy tetszetős DAC-támadás előzte meg, melynek végén a házi gólkirály, Bognár Zoltán állt. Ugyanő hagyta ki a mérkőzés legnagyobb helyzetét a 33. percben, amikor már a vendégek hálóőrét is megkerülve az üres kapu mellé rúgta a labdát. Bohona és Lelkes Ádám növelhették volna a DAC-fakó előnyét, de mindketten „csak“ a kapufát találták el. A második játékrészben a nagymihályiak kezdeményeztek többet, egyenlítési lehetőségük is akadt, de ők sem céloztak pontosan. A hajrában Bartalos, majd Kiss lövését hárította bravúrosan a vendégek kapusa. 
*A DAC B összeállítása:* Minár – Koiš, Egri, Radványi D., Decký – Bartalos, Lelkes Á., Březina (84. Harsányi), Kiss – Bognár (88. Brunczvik), Bohona Oliver (90.+ Rahimi Amin). Edző: Michal Kuruc. 
---------------------------------------------------
Kint voltam a meccsen és nagyon jól játszott a csapat.Legalább 4 góllal kellett volna nyerniük.Annyi helyzetet kihagytak.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Valaki törölte az előző hsz-emet. Pedig nem írtam semmi durvát


 Volt itt egy tag aki csak a hozzászólások miatt írt te meg válaszoltál neki.Az ő hozzászólását törölték és ezért kellett a tiédet is mert érthetetlen lett volna a hozzászólásod.Bazd meg ezt jól össze kutyultam.De remélem érted mit akartam mondani,,írni,,


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

Nagyszombat-Slovan mai zártkapus mérkőzés.A Slovan szimpatizánsokat kérték,hogy ne menjenek Nagyszombatba,,Trnava,,ünnepelni bajnoki győzelmüket.
Pár fotó:
Rendőrt ápolnak


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

*Tatran Prešov-DAC – Edzői nyilatkozatok*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, május 16 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Mint annyiszor már az tavaszi fordulók során, megint el kellett ismernie a DAC edzőjének, hogy megérdemelten kapott ki a csapata. 
*Roman Pivarník, Tatran Prešov:* „Láttuk, hogy a DAC-nak jó játékosai vannak, ehhez választottuk a taktikánkat. Meglepett bennünket a vendégek vezető gólja, ami egy ártatlan akcióból esett. Nem volt könnyű megfordítanni a mérkőzés állását, ám főként a győzni akarásnak köszönhetően sikerül.” 
*Zlatko Kranjčar, DAC:* „Megérdemelten nyert a hazai csapat, annak ellenére is, hogy mi szereztük meg a vezetést. Ezt követően azonban két nagy hibát vétettünk, amelyeket ellenfelünk kihasznált. Ismétlem, megérdemelten nyert a hazai csapat.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

Trnava-Slovan 1-1


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Debrecen</TH><TD class=score>2 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">MTK Budapest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">58'

Leandro 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>2 - 2</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">71'

Patkai
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">82'

Meszaros 
</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"></TD><TD class="summary fr">90'

Szekeres
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 17)

afca írta:


> <table class="team" id="flashscore"><thead><tr id="mdetail"><th class="right tname">Debrecen</th><td class="score">2 - 2</td><th class="left tname">MTK Budapest</th></tr></thead><tbody></tbody></table>
> 
> <table id="parts"><tbody><tr class="even"><td class="summary fl">58'
> 
> ...




[email protected] kivan!!!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 17)

Francba. Figyelj Pisti! Ezt szerintem behúzzátok, 2 meccs, Diósgyőrt megveritek, a Pakssal meg a döntetlen is elég, vagy akár a vereség is belefér (ha a lilák hibáznak). Az Újpest meg játszik a Győrrel és a Fehérvárral is és egyik sem könnyű.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 17)

filozófus írta:


> Francba. Figyelj Pisti! Ezt szerintem behúzzátok, 2 meccs, Diósgyőrt megveritek, a Pakssal meg a döntetlen is elég, vagy akár a vereség is belefér (ha a lilák hibáznak). Az Újpest meg játszik a Győrrel és a Fehérvárral is és egyik sem könnyű.



3 pont kell a bajnoki címhez.Ez a második meccsünk a bajnoki hajrában amikor a 90. perc után egyenlít az ellen.
Ha adná Isten megnyerjük a bajnokságot, ez a mostani lesz a leggyengébb bajnokcsapatunk a 4-ből.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 17)

pisti72 írta:


> [email protected] kivan!!!


 Neked????Akkor én mit mondjak??Rekedtre üvöltöm magam minden meccsen ezek a [email protected] meg sorra vesztik el.:33:.Ti legalább a megnyeritek bajnokságot.A Dózsa az alibifocijával úgy sem rúg labdába Győrben.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 18)

*Továbbra is veretlenek a DAC-ifik*


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Vasárnap a II. liga 26.fordulójában a DAC-ifik Pozsonyban, az Inter ellen léptek pályára. 



 A mérkőzés egy mozzanata
Foto: a szerző


Inter - DAC U19 1:1 (0:1) 
Góllövő: Németh András 
Zsákovics legénysége megőrizte veretlenségét, továbbra is vezeti a tabellát. A következő mérkőzés szombaton, május 23-án 10 órakor lesz, a második helyezett Artmedia Petržalka ellen lépnek pályára a DAC-ifik.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 18)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 25. forduló:

Eredmények: Illésháza–Dióspatony 0:0; Csallóközkürt–Tallós 2:1 (2:0), g.: Csicsay K. (5.), Fekete (33.), ill. Čerňanský (82.); Nagymegyer–Vága 4:0 (3:0), g.: Bajnok (13., 29.), Szabó (27.), Vados (81.); Močenok–Feketenyék 5:3 (3:1), g.: Čiernik (3.), Tichý (13.), Bernáth (24. – 11-esből, 78.), Vrábel (86.), ill. Barčák (40. – 11-esből), Augustín (51.), Szusztor (90.); Ekecs-Apácaszakállas–Balony 7:0 (3:0), g.: Köles (11-esbőé), Tomanovics (26.), Fröhlich (34.), Vörös G. (59.), Tóth (61.), Lukács (74.), Halasi (82.); Vásárút–Vágfarkasd 0:3 (0:1), g.: Slamka (40., 60., 73.); Nyékvárkony–Vágsellye B 3:0 (1.0), g.: Csémy (34. – 11-esből), Gróf (55.), Kósa M. (64.); Nádszeg–Nagyfödémes 3:2 (3:1), g.: Andódi (7., 45.), Lukács (24.), ill. Kiss (34., 67.). 
*A bajnokság állása:* 
1. Illésháza 25 17 3 5 72:24 54 
2. Nádszeg 25 14 6 5 54:29 48 
3. Csallóközkürt 25 13 7 5 48:32 46 
4. Dióspatony 25 11 9 5 45:25 42 
5. Nyékvárkony 25 12 4 9 67:40 40 
6. Tallós 25 12 4 9 51:38 40 
7. Nagymegyer 25 11 7 7 40:29 40 
8. Vágfarkasd 25 11 6 8 38:36 39 
9. Feketenyék 25 11 4 10 53:49 37 
10. Močenok 25 10 5 10  39:39 35 
11. Vásárút 25 9 6 10 32:34 33 
12. Nagyfödémes 25 9 5 11 35:37 32 
13. Vágsellye B 25 6 4 15 34:68 22 
14. Vága 25 6 3 16 36:73 21 
15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 25 6 2 17 27:54 20 
16. Balony 25 2 5 18 27:91 11 
A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Nádszeg kapusát a 31.percben kiállították!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 18)




----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 18)

Gratulálok az ifiknek!


----------



## beatbandit (2009 Május 18)

Sziasztok!

A www.hunsportvideo.site40.net fórumról jó pár NB 1-es meccset le lehet letölteni, várok mindenkit nagyon nagy szeretettel!


----------



## -lion- (2009 Május 19)

filozófus írta:


> Francba. Figyelj Pisti! Ezt szerintem behúzzátok, 2 meccs, Diósgyőrt megveritek, a Pakssal meg a döntetlen is elég, vagy akár a vereség is belefér (ha a lilák hibáznak). Az Újpest meg játszik a Győrrel és a Fehérvárral is és egyik sem könnyű.


 
Egyetértek, ezt a bajnokságot a Loki csak elveszíteni tudja, az Újpestnek hoznia kell(ene) mindkét meccset, ők pedig már botlottak a Győrnél gyengébb csapat ellen is. Mindenesetre érdekes lesz az utolsó két forduló


----------



## peti610 (2009 Május 19)

NB2-ről kinek, mi a véleménye? Szerintetek a nyugati csoportból ki jut fel?
Hajrá Munkás!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 19)

Szerintem a Pécs.  Legalábbis drukkolok neki! A Gyirmót nevezését, ha jól emlékszem, nem fogadta el -még- a Kisteleki klán.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 20)

2009. május 23. - 17.30ó
Dunaszerdahely (Corgoň liga, 31.forduló)
a








DAC 1904 - ViOn Zl. Moravce

DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely-Aranyosmarót​


----------



## afca (2009 Május 20)

*Hollandia: megszűnik a csőd szélén álló Fortuna Sittard csapata*


A Holland Labdarúgó-szövetség (KNVB) licencbizottsága megvonta a másodosztályú Fortuna Sittard rajtengedélyét, így a csapat eltűnik a holland labdarúgótérképről.


A Fortuna sportbírósághoz nem fellebbezhet, polgári bírósághoz viszont még fordulhat az ügyben. A KNVB indoklása szerint a csőd szélén álló klub nem mutatott be megfelelő garanciákat, és nem volt menekülési terve sem.

Sokáig úgy tűnt, a sittardiak egyesülnek a rivális Roda JC csapatával, de áprilisban ez a projekt is befuccsolt, így a 2009–2010-es szezonra felszabadul egy hely az egyébként zárt (nincs kieső) holland másodosztályban.

A Fortuna játékosai közé tartozott a holland labdarúgás nagy(obb) nevei közül Mark van Bommel, Wilfred Bouma, Ruud Hesp és Kevin Hofland, de a csapat légiósa volt a kilencvenes években a magyar Szalma József is.




<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 21)

Ki nyerte meg az UEFA-kupa döntőjét?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 21)

scuderiaferrrari írta:


> Ki nyerte meg az UEFA-kupa döntőjét?


 Shaktar hosszabításban 2-1:777:\\m/


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 21)

Holnap megyünk Miskolcra! Már megvettem a jegyeket, a tank tele benzinnel, a hűtőláda pedig hideg sörrel. Sajnos én leszek a sofőr, ezért nekem csak alkoholmentes jut. De ha jó sikerülne minden....itthon a Kossuth téren bepótólhatom  
Szurkoljatok Ti is nekünk!!!
Hajrá Loki!!!!!!


----------



## mjumbo (2009 Május 21)

Mindenképpen


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 21)

Meglesz! Jó szurkolást!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 21)

filozófus írta:


> Meglesz! Jó szurkolást!


Köszi testvér !


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Holnap megyünk Miskolcra! Már megvettem a jegyeket, a tank tele benzinnel, a hűtőláda pedig hideg sörrel. Sajnos én leszek a sofőr, ezért nekem csak alkoholmentes jut. De ha jó sikerülne minden....itthon a Kossuth téren bepótólhatom
> Szurkoljatok Ti is nekünk!!!
> Hajrá Loki!!!!!!


 *Nyerni fogtok!!!!*


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

*DAC-játékosfogyatkozás: Alexandar Bajevski is távozott Dunaszerdahelyről*


Kacsának bizonyult az a szurkolói körökben felreppent a hír, hogy a DAC-ból kikölcsönzött Leonard Kweuke, a német Bundesliga I-ben közreműködő Frankfurt csapatánál epizodista szerepre kárhoztatott kameruni csatár még a 2008/2009-es bajnoki évfolyam befejezése előtt visszatért a gólínségben szenvedő DAC-hoz. 


 Bajevski volt a DAC legjobbja a nagyszombatiak elleni meccsen
Fogas Ferenc


Azt viszont a sárga-kékek tisztségviselői sem cáfolták, hogy a hét közepén folytatódott a keretet tizedelő játékosfogyatkozás. Történt ugyanis, hogy a Kranjcar-legénység macedón vendégmunkása, Aleksandar Bajevski is elbúcsúzott a társaktól. A Tatran Prešov elleni legutóbbi idegenbeli DAC-fellépésen (1:2) éppen a nevezett találatávat szereztek vezetést a csallóköziek. Ez volt Bajevski első, és nem kizárt, hogy egyben utolsó találata a Corgoň Ligában. Történt ugyanis, hogy az egykor a Ferencváros és a Győr mezében is vitézkedő futballista távozott Dunaszerdahelyről. A klubvezetők cáfolják, hogy anyagiak állnak Bajevski távozásának a hátterében és a futballista sérülésével magyarázzák a történteket. Állítólag egy specialistához készült, lágyéksérülését kezeltetni... 
Ami a tavaszi lemorzsolódást illeti, ha jól számolunk tavasszal napjainkig nyolc futballista (Pinte, Esad, Suljanovic, Stafsula, Varga, Caha, Labaška, Beniusis, Bajevski) távozott önszántából, vagy küldtek el a vezetők a DAC-keretből. 
ái


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 22)

Gratula a Lokinak! 
Egy évtizede máááááár!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

filozófus írta:


> Gratula a Lokinak!
> Egy évtizede máááááár!



*BAJNOK A LOKI!!!!!*

Mindig jövőre
újpesti mindig jövőre
mindig jövőőőőőőre
újpesti mindig jövőre! 
Festik már a megyeri csárdát!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

http://www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php?itemid=76615
Ünneplés


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

A gólok:
http://www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php?itemid=76622


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 23)

A Loki táborból:


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XJ90N0Xzuk


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

klikk
1:27:20-nál nézzétek. Nagyon nagy gááááááz!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

Csak gratulállni tudok!!!!Ég az Újpest


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

Orvoshoz ment? Hazautazott?
Bajevski is távozott

<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 259px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=253><!--mstheme-->

<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Dunaszerdahely. Aleksandar Bajevski, a dunaszerdahelyi labdarúgócsapat macedón légiósa csütörtökön nem edzett a csapattal. Értesüléseink szerint a játékos, aki a legutóbbi fordulóban Eperjesen gólt is szerzett, megelégelte, hogy a klub nem fizet neki, szerdán összepakolt, elbúcsúzott a csapattársaktól, és hazautazott.

A DAC labdarúgóklub cáfolta ezekete a feltételezéseket. „Bajveski már Eperjesen is sérülten játszott, lágyékproblémái voltak. Hétfőn és kedden sem edzett, szerdán pedig azt mondta, orvoshoz megy“ – mondta Radványi Miklós másodedző.

Dušan Chytil klubmenedzser is hasonlóan nyilatkozott a történtekről: „Bajevski sérült, ezért elutazott egy specialistához. Meglátjuk, mivel jön vissza, vagy mit mond, ha majd telefonál.“


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

*Corgoň Liga: A tavasz két leggyengébb csapata csap össze Dunaszerdahelyen*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>Felgyorsulnak a történések a szlovák focifelsőházban, a pontvadászat hajrájában egy hét leforgása alatt három mérkőzést játszanak a csapatok. Mivel a bajnok és kieső kiléte már eldőlt, ezért a kollektívák immár a tabellán elfoglalt pozíciójuk javítására összpontosíthatnak a végjátékban.<O></O></O> 


 A DAC csapatának futballistái a ViOn legyőzésével javíthatnak mérlegükön
Foto: Fogas Ferenc


A DAC szombaton hazai környezetben éppen a Corgoň Ligától búcsúzni kényszerült aranyosmarótiakat fogadja (17.30). A sárga-kékek keretében továbbra is sérüléssel bajlódik Marcin, Rzeszoto, Gerich, Lukáš Zápotoka, Opoku és Bajevski, aki a hét közepén elköszönt a társaktól és távozott Dunaszerdahelyről. A DAC klubvezetőitől kapott információk szerint a macedón légiós lágyéksérülését szeretné kikúrálni egy specialista segítségével. A kulisszák mögött viszont azt rebesgetik, Bajevski megelégelte, hogy pénz helyett csupán ígérteket kapott, ezért köszönt el a társaktól. 
A héten állítólag az elmaradt fizetések ügyében is változott a helyzet, megtörténtek az átutalások. Remélhetőleg ez a tény motiválja majd az utóbbi hetekben hitehagyottan futballozó Kranjcar-legénységet. Ugyancsak a játékoskerettel kapcsolatos hír, hogy a betegségéből felgyógyult Novota már a kispadon vár bevetésre, Regedei pedig újra elfoglalhatja helyét a kezdőtizenegyben. Ugyancsak csatasorba állhat a litván légiós, Beniusis is, aki felesége műtéte miatt tartózkodott hazájában az elmúlt napokban. A kispadon Bognár Zoltán és Németh Zsolt személyében ismét lesznek hazai nevelésű fiatalok. 
A tavaszi idény két leggyengébb csapatának (tizenkét meccsen a DAC nyolc, az FC ViOn pedig kilenc pontot szerzett) találkozóját Fajčík játékvezető irányítja.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

Hollandia 2008-2009 nézők álltal megszavazott legjobb csapata.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 23)

Az gáz, hogy nincs benne a Balázs.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

filozófus írta:


> Az gáz, hogy nincs benne a Balázs.



Majd jövőre  ! Akkor ott lesz meglátod!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 23)

Afca!
Ki marad a DAC-ban? Miért lécel le mindenki?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Majd jövőre  ! Akkor ott lesz meglátod!


Már te is? Ezt a majd jövőre dolgot hagyd inkább a liláknak.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

DAC – ViOn Zl. Moravce 1:2 (0:2) <!-- /#content-header -->

Kiábrándító, rezignált csapat benyomását keltette a DAC, talán ez volt a leggyengébb meccse ebben a bajnoki évadban. Az eredmény ezért tulajdonképpen a hazai csapat számára hízelgő.. 
http://www.parameter.sk/files/imagecache/large/files/article_image/Futbal-DAC-Dunajska-Streda_0.jpg


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Ki marad a DAC-ban? Miért lécel le mindenki?


 Nincs pénz!!!!7 hónap után tegnap kifizették a játékosokat!!!!Ez nem foci amit csinállnak.A Vion múlt héten kiesett ma meg megver bennünket!!!Úgy kaptunk ki,hogy egyszer rúgtunk kapura a 93 percben!!!!Ez már megalázó!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 23)

*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC–FC ViOn Zlaté Moravce (1:2) mérkőzés után*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>A tavasz két leggyengébb csapatának mérkőzésén sorozatban immár a negyedik DAC-vereség került a jegyzőkönyvbe. </O> 


 
Foto: Parameter


Zlatko Kranjcar (DAC): „Gratulálok ellenfelünknek, jól teljesítményt nyújtottak, megéremelten győztek. Elsősorban a letámadással okoztak gondom a mieinknek. Nálunk hiánycikknek számít a minőség. Játékosaink alighanem már nyári szabadságukat merítik.” 
Štefan Horný (FC ViOn Zl. Moravce): „Aktívabbak, jobbak voltunk. Már az első félidőben eldöntöttük a három pont sorsát, ám több találatot is szerezhettünk volna. Annak ellenére, hogy búcsúzni kényszerülünk a Corgoň Ligától, ma is igazoltuk, futballtudásban felvesszük a versenyt a riválisokkal.” 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Május 24)

Több ezren ünnepelték a Loki focistáit!!

DEBRECEN ‒ ,,Azt beszéli már az egész város, Diósgyőrben bajnok lett a cívisváros” – ezzel a rigmussal fogadták a kitartó debreceni szurkolók a Diós győrből péntek éjjel hazatérő DVSC-TEVA labdarúgóit.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=78105143" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
A csapat a 3-2es idegenbeli győzelemmel behozhatatlan előnyt szerzett az NB I-ben, és negyedik aranyérmét szerezte.
– Az első bajnoki cím feledhetetlen, a másodiknak és a harmadiknak is megvolt a maga varázsa, ez a negyedik viszont azért különleges, mert egy sztároktól mentes, alaposan megﬁatalított csapat jutott a csúcsra – értékelt Dombi Tibor (35), a debreceniek 35-szörös válogatott középpályása. – A keretből csak Kerekes Zsombor idősebb nálam néhány héttel, de eszem ágában sincs abbahagyni a játékot. 







A szurkolók egy csoportja már a sztráda egyik benzinkútjánál kisebb ünneplést csapott, de ez semmi volt ahhoz képest, ami otthon fogadta a bajnokcsapatot. A klub bázisán levegőbe dobálták Herczeg András (52) vezetőedzőt, aki mind a négy sikernek részese volt. 2005 és 2007 között pályaedzőként szolgálta a Lokit, most övé volt a legnagyobb felelősség. 

– Szeretnék megemlékezni egyik elődömről, Garamvölgyi Lajosról, aki tavaly augusztusban halt meg. Az ő nevéhez fűződik a legújabb debreceni sikerkorszak kezdete – mondta Herczeg András. Késő éjjel volt, amikor a Nagytemplomnál várták köszöntésre a csapatot. 

– Nem tehetjük meg szurkolóinkkal, hogy várakoztatjuk őket – mondta Bernáth Csaba (30), aki szintén négyszeres bajnok. Miután a játékosok elköszöntek a szurkolóktól, a város legnépszerűbb szórakozóhelyeit keresték fel. Hajnalig tartott a lazítás, hiszen hétfő estig pihenőt kaptak a focisták, akik szombaton a Paks ellen vehetik át a bajnoki aranyérmeket.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 24)

Közlemény

A hétvégi Szpari- Győr mérkőzés közben a biztonsági szolgálat tagjai nyíregyházi szurkolókra támadtak. 
A támadás vélt oka az volt hogy a Mastiffs 1995 szurkolói csoport tagjai a vendégszektorban kívánták megtekinteni a mérkőzést, ezzel is demonstrálva, hogy a pályán lévő „ Nyíregyháza Spartacus” néven futó csapatot nem tekintjük sajátunknak.
A győri és a nyíregyházi szurkolók között nincs ellenségeskedés, így nekik sem lett volna ellenükre a „vendégségünk”. Ennek ellenére mégis támadást indítottak a rendezők csoportunk tagjai ellen. Ez nem volt még elég, egész stadionos hajtóvadászatot tartottak, aminek eredményeképp két tagunkat a stadion egyik mellékhelyiségében többszörös túlerőben brutálisan megverték. Az események valós okát abban látjuk, hogy a 2003-ban megjelent új tulajdonos biztonsági embereivel soha nem volt felhőtlen a viszonyunk. A helyzet akkor mérgesedett el igazán, amikor a Kispesti mérkőzés után a csapat tulajdonosa közölte velünk, hogy ha nem tetszik a jelenlegi állapot, ne járjunk meccsre. Ekkor bejelentette a klub igazgató, hogy a biztonsági szolgálat provokatív viselkedése az ő utasításukra történik. Ezek után úgy döntöttünk, hogy korábbi döntésünket felülvizsgáljuk, hiszen elegünk lett a több éves ígérgetésből, ráadásuk most már a vezetőség is ellenünk fordult. Mint utólag kiderült, a csoportok közötti ellenségeskedésben nagy szerepet játszott klub igazgatónk háttérmunkája.
Döntésünk nem volt könnyű, hiszen mindaddig kitartottunk a csapat mellett, amíg a játékosok küzdöttek piros-kék színekért.
A jelenleg a keretet alkotó Zsoldossereg és a szakmai hozzáértés méltatlan a korábbi hagyományokhoz. A vezetés az elkövetett hibákat nem ismerte el, „ ehelyett minket tett meg bűnbaknak”. A fent említettek következményeként csoportunk a működését felfüggeszti határozatlan ideig. 
A leírtakkal az Elit 2007 szurkolói csoport is egyetért.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Egy fórumon találltam.Ezek szerint máshol sincs minden rendben....


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 24)

Hát igen, van közük és köztetek analógia.
De azt nem értem, hogy a hálóinges csávónak miért nincs pénze kifizetni a játékosokat? Lement az olajár vagy mi?
Ha meg valaki ellopja, azt miért nem zavarja el pitlibe?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Hát igen, van közük és köztetek analógia.
> De azt nem értem, hogy a hálóinges csávónak miért nincs pénze kifizetni a játékosokat? Lement az olajár vagy mi?
> Ha meg valaki ellopja, azt miért nem zavarja el pitlibe?


 Lelépett az arab!!!!!Állítólag csődbe ment!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 25)

Akkor nagy baj van. Ez szerintem az első ligából való kiesést jelenti


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Akkor nagy baj van. Ez szerintem az első ligából való kiesést jelenti


 Már csak az hiányozna!!!Vannak komoly szponzor jelöltek,hazaiak,,!!!!Ha tényleg komolyan gondolják akkor jövőre más csapattal állunk fel!Remélem komolyan gondolják


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 25)

jövőőőőre


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 26)

Egyik vevőm ma mondja, hogy most nem tud fizetni, majd kifizeti, erre mondom: majd jövőre... Erre kérdezi, hogy mi lesz jövőre, mondom, hogy bajnok lesz az Újpest. Azt mondja: csak nem!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 26)

Artmedia - DAC 3:0,


<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.05.26. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Élőben közvetítettük a Corgoň-liga 32. fordulójának Artmedia Petržalka-DAC labdarúgó bajnoki mérkőzését. A dunaszerdahelyi csapat ismét kikapott. Az első félidőben három gólt kapott, mindhármat szögletből. A második félidőben sem változott az eredmény. 
*90+2 perc *Vége a mérkőzésnek! Ismét kikapott a dunaszerdahelyi gárda. A szurkolóknak újabb csalódást okoztak. A 2008/2009-es évad utolsó mérkőzésére otthon kerül sor, amikor a DAC a táblázat 2. helyén álló Zsolna csapatát fogadja. Az újabb vereség sajnos már előre borítékolható. Hogy mi leszZlatko Kranjčar sorsa és többi játékosé? Majd a vezetőség eldönti. Egy biztos, amennyiben újra focit szeretnének látni a csallóközi városban a vezetőségnek komolyan el kell gondolkodnia a folytatáson.
----------------------------------------------253-an nézték a mérkőzést, ebből 20-30 DAC szurkoló.

Corgoň Liga: Artmedia - DAC 3:0 (Online - Végeredmény)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 26)

Az AJAX 3 évre leszerződtette Martin Jol-t.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 26)

*Juhász Roland ötmillió fontot ér? *


Ötmillió fontot kínál az angol Aston Villa a magyar válogatott labdarúgó jelenlegi klubjának, a belga RSC Anderlechtnek. 

Sajtóértesülések szerint Martin O’Neill vezetőedző kitűnő jelentéseket kapott a 25 éves védőről, és szívesen látná őt csapatában. 
A 44-szeres válogatott Juhász Roland egyébként a szóban forgó ötmillió fonttal minden idők legdrágább magyar labdarúgója lenne. Jelenleg Huszti Szabolcs vezeti a listát, akiért a téli átigazolási időszakban 3 millió eurót fizetett az orosz Zenit a Hannovernek. 
Az Aston Villa az idén hatodik lett a Premier League-ben, így a következő idényben az Európa-ligában indulhat, az RSC Anderlecht pedig a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében lesz érdekelt. 
(lel)


----------



## afca (2009 Május 26)

*Ellentmond egymásnak a két fél álláspontja<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*
*Miért távozott Bajevski?*<O> </O>


<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 width=267 align=left borderColorLight=#999999 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=261><!--mstheme-->

 Bajevski (jobbról) is elhagyta a DAC-ot *(Fogas Ferenc felvétele)*<O> </O><!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Amint arról lapunk tegnapi számában beszámoltunk, újabb játékos távozott az FK DAC 1904 futballcsapatából – Aleksandar Bajevski. Az okokról azonban megoszlanak a vélemények. A klub részéről Dušan Chytil menedzser és Radványi Miklós másoddedző egybehangzóan úgy nyilatkozott, Bajevski sérülés (lágyékproblémák) miatt hagyta el a gárdát, hogy hazájában kezeltesse magát.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Több forrásból azonban úgy értesültünk, a 29 esztendős macedón csatár távozása előtt végleg elköszönt a csapattársaktól, és sok sikert kívánt nekik.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Mivel a játékos véleményére is kíváncsiak voltunk, tegnap megtudtuk tőle: már Macedóniában tartózkodik, s távozásának hátterében a kifizetetlen járandóság áll. „Nem kaptam pénzt a klubtól” – nyilatkozta tömören Bajevski, de hozzátette azt is: nagyon sajnálja, hogy így alakultak a dolgok, mivel egy fantasztikus szurkolótábort ismert meg Dunaszerdahelyen. „A drukkereket a szívembe zártam. Ők megérdemelnék, hogy a DAC a dobogóért játsszon.”<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Aleksandar Bajevski a Vardar Skopjében kezdte pályafutását, majd Magyarországon három klubnál is megfordult (Győri ETO, Balaton FC, Ferencváros). A DAC színeiben egy gólt lőtt bajnoki mérkőzésen, az eperjesiek elleni idegenbeli találkozón.<O> </O>
*(bt, gj, Új Szó, 2009. május 23.)<O> </O>*<O></O>
<!--mstheme-->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 26)

Ki az a Martin Jol? Sose halottam róla korábban, csak azt tudom, hogy Huub után ment a Hamburghoz.
Ő fogja kihúzni az Ajaxot a mocsárból?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Ki az a Martin Jol? Sose halottam róla korábban, csak azt tudom, hogy Huub után ment a Hamburghoz.
> Ő fogja kihúzni az Ajaxot a mocsárból?


 <TABLE class=infobox style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><CAPTION><BIG>*Martin Jol*</BIG></CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3>

</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Személyes adatok</TH></TR><TR><TD>*Teljes név*</TD><TD colSpan=2>Maarten Cornelius Jol</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Születési dátum*</TD><TD colSpan=2>1956. január 16. (53 éves)</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Születési hely*</TD><TD colSpan=2>Hága, Hollandia</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Poszt*</TD><TD colSpan=2>Középpályás → edző</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Profi klubok<SUP>1</SUP></TH></TR><TR><TD>*Évek*</TD><TD>*Klub*</TD><TD>*Mérk. (gól)**</TD></TR><TR><TD>1973–1978
1978–1979
1979–1982
1982–1984
1984–1985
1985–1989</TD><TD>ADO Den Haag
Bayern München
FC Twente
West Bromwich Albion
Coventry City
ADO Den Haag
*Összesen*</TD><TD><STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 132 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>(9)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 9 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (0)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 71 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (9)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 63 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (4)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 15 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> (0)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE> 135 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>(6)
<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>*425 (28)*</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Válogatottság<SUP>2</SUP></TH></TR><TR><TD>1980–1981</TD><TD>Hollandia</TD><TD><STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>3 <STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>(0)</TD></TR><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #b0c4de; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3>Edzőség</TH></TR><TR><TD>1991–1995
1995–1996
1996–1998
1998–2004
2004–2007
2008–2009
2009–</TD><TD colSpan=2>ADO Den Haag
Scheveningen
Roda JC Kerkrade
RKC Waalwijk
Tottenham Hotspur
Hamburger SV
AFC Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 80%; COLOR: #555555; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=3><SUP>1</SUP> A profi egyesületekben játszott mérkőzések és gólok
csak a labdarúgó-bajnokságok adatait tartalmazzák.


* Mérkőzések (Gólok száma)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Nagyon remélem,hogy nagyot fog alkotni az AJAX-nál


----------



## afca (2009 Május 27)




----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 27)

H e l i k o p t e r s i r a t ó

Újpest, Újpest te örök talány
Jövőre meg lesz a trófea tán?
Vagy sírtok, mint most,
felnéztek az égre és halkan,
elcsukló hangon mondjátok
MEGINT CSAK JÖVŐRE!

Pedig annyira tiszta volt minden,
ahogy Tisza Tibi mondta és én menten elhittem. 
Bajnokok vagyunk nyilatkozta bőszen, 
akkor még nem tudta, hogy lesz vereség bőven.

Pedig futott a D V T K hada 
az egyik fő szurkoló még a megafont is hátrahagyta. 
Akkor még csak nevettetek rajta, 
de a bajnoki címetek ment el rajta.

Mert milyen a tábor megafon nélkül? 
Mint a kalóz hajó nélkül.

Rajczi Peti drága barátom. 
Jövőre neked is sikerül sérülést okozni meglátod. 
Sok munkát fogsz adni az orvosi stábnak,
és a biztosítási díjak emiatt az egekben járnak.

Tudom, hogy jövőre, önbizalommal telve indultok előre.
De a pénzt a játékvezetőknek adjátok előre.
Vegyétek a meccseket bőszen és serényen, 
de a nyilatkozatokban mindig csak szerényen.

Talán így sikerül a cél elérése, ami számotokra
11 éve a bajnokság megnyerése.

MINDIG JÖVÖRE


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 27)

Pisti, ez honnan van?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 27)

Pisti ez qrva jóCsóri lilák ott szopatják őket ahol tudják


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 27)

filozófus írta:


> Pisti, ez honnan van?


Drukkerkocsma index


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 27)

Köcce! 
afca, nehogy sajnáljad már őket, a nagy arc nem kifizetődő.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 28)

filozófus írta:


> Köcce!
> afca, nehogy sajnáljad már őket, a nagy arc nem kifizetődő.


 Nem szeretem őketunszimpatikusak.....


----------



## afca (2009 Május 28)

*BL-döntő - Messi dicséretét zengi a brit sajtó*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:HU;}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Lionel Messit, a Barcelona argentin sztárját dicséri a csütörtöki brit sajtó a Manchester United és a katalán csapat előző esti római Bajnokok Ligája-döntőjéről írva, egyben megállapítva, hogy az angol együttes meglehetősen vérszegénynek tűnt a spanyolok árnyékában. 


 Lionel Messi csidálatos gólja



A The Sun véleménye szerint Messi, a "gyilkos" második gól szerzője "lejátszotta a színpadról" Cristiano Ronaldót - és "összetörte Sir Alex Ferguson (manchesteri szakvezető) szívét". 
A The Guardian a világ két legjobb csapatának és - szintén Messire és Ronaldóra utalva - a "földgolyó két legtehetségesebb labdarúgójának" összecsapásáról ír. A lap kiemeli, hogy a Barcelona 2-0-s diadalával a 67 éves Sir Alexet egy nála 29 évvel fiatalabb edző győzte le, aki első próbálkozásra elhódította a legtekintélyesebb klubtrófeát. 
Josep "Pep" Guardiola, a Barcelona szakvezetője "azonnal a katalán szentek sorába emelkedett", Messi és Ronaldo egyéni párbaját pedig az előbbi nyerte - állapította meg a The Guardian szakírója. 
A The Times elemzése szerint a balzsamos római éjszakán Ferguson embereit leiskolázta a Barcelona kiemelkedő tudású együttese. A lap különösen sajnálatosnak nevezi, hogy az első tíz perc alapján "megfogható" lett volna a spanyol csapat, amelyet a United ekkor még "nekiszorított a kötélnek". Ha az angolok ebben az időszakban gólt szereznek, "egészen más végeredmény" születhetett volna - kesereg a The Times sporttudósítója. 
A lap szerint "sok vita lesz még" a Ferguson által választott formációról, tekintettel arra, hogy a skót edző Giggset felhozta Ronaldo mögé, és csak Carricket és Andersont játszatta a középpályán - éppen ott, ahol a Manchester Unitedet "lerohanta" az ellenfél. 
A Daily Mirror egyenesen úgy fogalmaz, hogy a Manchestert nemcsak legyőzték, "de péppé verték" Rómában. A lap szerint "nagyon hiányzott" a sárga lap miatt eltiltott Darren Fletcher a középpályáról, ahonnan Anderson egyszerűen "eltűnt", Carrick "szenvedett", Giggsen pedig "meglátszott a kora". 
A Mirror szerint a United és "Fergie" semmit nem tehetett, és csak az a meglepetés, hogy a meccs utolsó húsz percéig kellett várni a végső csapásra 
mti/para


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

Az angolok újságok mindig túloznak. Ezt tudjuk. Eléggé szélsőségesek.
Az elején a MU lőhetett volna több gólt is, de kihagyta, ezt megbosszúlta a Barca. Lőtt egy gólt, aztán megtartotta és még a végén bebiztosította a másodikkal. Nagyon jól csinálták, jó volt a védelmük, jobb, mint a mienk. Megérdemelten nyertek.
Azért az nagyobb meglepi lett volna, ha a MU nyer, valljuk be. Idén Messiék voltak a legjobb formában.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

afca írta:


> Nem szeretem őketunszimpatikusak.....


 Gondoltam, nagyon helyes.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8BBbV5owAw&feature=channel_page


----------



## fcbayern90 (2009 Május 28)

Sziasztok!


Mit szoltok a tegnap esti BL dontohoz?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

fcbayern90 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> 
> Mit szoltok a tegnap esti BL dontohoz?


Szia! Véleményem fentebb olvashatod.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

A drukkerkocsmából:
Napok óta nem tudják - pontosabban tudták - Siófokon, hogy hova lett kameruni csatáruk, Ndjodo, aki egész egyszerűen felszívódott, és nem jelent meg a csapat edzésein. Információink szerint a Honvéd kölcsönjátékosa többször is panaszkodott, hogy nem érzi jól magát a Balaton partján, mígnem Kispesten leltek a nyomára.
- Én még azt is megértem, ha nem érezte jól magát - mondta honlapunknak Nemes Ferenc, a BFC elnöke -, de ennek akkor sem az az elintézési módja, hogy szó nélkül eltűnik. Az biztos, hogy alaposan kivizsgáljuk a dolgot, és a csatár komoly büntetésre számíthat.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 28)

Pisti, szoktál fórumozni a zsindexen?


----------



## afca (2009 Május 29)

Dunaszerdahely (Corgoň liga, 32.forduló)
a







DAC 1904 - Žilina-Zsolna​


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 29)

filozófus írta:


> Pisti, szoktál fórumozni a zsindexen?


Ja de csak módjával. Ugyanez a nickem.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 29)

Afca!

Nyomjál már be egy képet a bajnoki kupáról. (vágy bármilyen foci kupáról)
Egy kicsit átalakítom, aztán közkinccsé teszem


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 29)

No itten van:


----------



## afca (2009 Május 29)

UEFA CUP


----------



## afca (2009 Május 29)

Szerintem ez az igazi!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 30)

*Ez csak újpesten fordulhat elő. Egy hónapon belül másodszor. Ezért utálja őket már az egész ország kivétel nélkül. Ott ügyvezető, edző, szurkoló, játékos mind erre a színvonalra süllyed. Ez egy fertő ami ott van. 


Budapest, május 29., 21.44* A játékosok kezdték, a szurkolók folytatták a balhézást.




<további képek=""></további>​ 


<!-- Adserver zone (write): 53263, NB1.hu 330x247 --> <script type="text/javascript"><!--//<![CDATA[ var m3_u = (location.protocol=='https:'?'https://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php':'http://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php'); var m3_r = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); if (!document.MAX_used) document.MAX_used = ','; document.write ("<scr"+"ipt type='text/javascript' src='"+m3_u); document.write ("?zoneid=10"); document.write ('&cb=' + m3_r); if (document.MAX_used != ',') document.write ("&exclude=" + document.MAX_used); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); if (document.referrer) document.write ("&referer=" + escape(document.referrer)); if (document.context) document.write ("&context=" + escape(document.context)); if (document.mmm_fo) document.write ("&mmm_fo=1"); document.write ("'><\/scr"+"ipt>"); //]]>--></script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=10&cb=18830773193&loc=http%3A//www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php%3Fitemid%3D76950&referer=http%3A//www.nb1.hu/index2.php"></script><iframe id="itsfogo53529" name="itsfogo53529" src="http://adserver.itsfogo.com/default.aspx?t=f&v=1&zoneid=53529" scrolling="no" width="312" frameborder="0" height="232"></iframe>




<noscript>

</noscript>​
Az Újpest-Fehérvár mérkőzés hajrájában már tapintható volt a feszültség a pályán, az utolsó percekben több fölösleges szabálytalanság paprikázta a hangulatot. A dolgok odáig fajultak, hogy a mérkőzés végét jelző sípszó után Vujovic és Bozic szabályosan összeverekedtek, ami után Szabó Zsolt játékvezető mindkettejüknek felmutatta a piros lapot.
Időközben a szurkolók is megjelentek a pályán: a stadionban megmondták, hogy ne menjenek be a szurkolók - ezt egy darabig tudták is tartani a biztonságiak -, de idővel egyre többen jutottak be, eredetileg ünnepelni. 
Néhány szurkoló azonban nem érte be ennyivel, és megindult a fehérvári szektor felé, majd ahogy az ilyenkor lenni szokott, több tucat, sőt, talán többszáz követője akadt a balhéra vágyóknak. Némi késéssel megjelentek, és a két tábor közé sorfalat húztak a rohamrendőrök, de a Vidi-drukkerek és a szektorukba betörő hazai biztonságiak között továbbra is záporoztak az ütések. Percekig tartott a káosz, és csak akkor állt helyre valamelyest a rend, amikor a vendégszurkolók elhagyták a stadiont, és a lila-fehéreket is visszaszorították a rendőrök.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 30)

Megássák a saját sírjukat. Komolyan, rajtuk röhög az egész ország, erre még rátesznek egy lapáttal. Ügyesek. A "szurkolókon" kívül a biztonságiak a simlisek az egészben, ráadásul nem a sajátjaikat verték elsősorban, hanem a csóri fehérváriakat. Gratulálok. Ha ennek nenm lesz komoly következménye, akkor az mlsz elmehet a pi**ába.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Ja de csak módjával. Ugyanez a nickem.


Megnézlek... 
Én is csak a kerékpáros topikokban vagyok aktív, máshova max. csak átnézek ott. Majd benézhetnél hozzánk.  Mondjuk én nem ezen a néven vagyok ott.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 30)

filozófus írta:


> Megássák a saját sírjukat. Komolyan, rajtuk röhög az egész ország, erre még rátesznek egy lapáttal. Ügyesek. A "szurkolókon" kívül a biztonságiak a simlisek az egészben, ráadásul nem a sajátjaikat verték elsősorban, hanem a csóri fehérváriakat. Gratulálok. Ha ennek nenm lesz komoly következménye, akkor az mlsz elmehet a pi**ába.



Ellenpontként meg lehet nézni, hogy mi hogy ünnepeltünk Diósgyőrben! A két szurkolótábor egymást éltette, ünnepelte.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Május 30)

filozófus írta:


> Megnézlek...
> Én is csak a kerékpáros topikokban vagyok aktív, máshova max. csak átnézek ott. Majd benézhetnél hozzánk.  Mondjuk én nem ezen a néven vagyok ott.



o.k de kerékpáros témában nem vagyok professzor


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 30)

pisti72 írta:


> o.k de kerékpáros témában nem vagyok professzor


Az nem gáz. Csak benézel, hogy mik mennek ott.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Ellenpontként meg lehet nézni, hogy mi hogy ünnepeltünk Diósgyőrben! A két szurkolótábor egymást éltette, ünnepelte.


 Helyes. Bár ti elégedettek vagytok, ellenben a lilákkal. Szóval, ha a lokisták balhéztak volna, az lett volna a meglepő.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)

*Pintét ki kell fizetniük Antaléknak, különben nagy bajba kerül a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Az FK DAC 1904 futballklub három munkanapon belül köteles átutalni Pinte Attila elmaradt fizetéseit a játékos számlájára, közli szombati számában az Új Szó. A megfellebbezhetetlen, jogerős döntés a Szlovák Labdarúgó-szövetség Döntőbíróságának pénteki tárgyalásán született. 


 Pintét kihagyták a keretből, majd egyéni edzéstervvel szívatták
Foto: Deutsch Attila


Pinte az utolsó őszi mérkőzés után lett kegyvesztett a DAC-nál, mivel a meccs előtt a klubvezetésnél követelte saját és csapattársai jussát: „Csapatkapitányként kiálltam a többiek mellett, és az eltelt öt hónap megmutatta, jogosan követeltem, amit követeltem.” A DAC viszont kizárta Pintét a keretből, nem engedte más csapathoz igazolni, egyéni edzésekre kötelezte, s különféle büntetéseket rótt ki rá. 
„Nagyon örülök, hogy pont került az ügy végére, és hogy az igazam bizonyítást nyert. Kiderült, hogy jogtalanul állítottak félre, jogtalanul büntettek. Októberben kaptam utoljára fizetést, ami azóta elmaradt, azt most a DAC-nak egyszerre kell kifizetnie rövid időn belül, különben komoly szankciók sújthatják a klubot. A pénz viszont ez esetben másodlagos volt, az a fő, hogy győzött az igazság” – nyilatkozta Pinte Attila, akinek május 31-én jár le a szerződése a DAC-cal. 
A FK DAC 1904 futballklubot Antal Barnabás képviselte a tárgyaláson, amelynek befejeztével azonnal eltűnt és aztán már sem ő, sem pedig a klubmenedzser Ďušan Chytil telefonja nem volt elérhető. 
ujszo.com/para


----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)

Semmi köze a témához de belinkelem.Semmi jóra ne számítson ez a ostoba féreg!Jobb lessz ha lelép Dunaszerdahelyről..

Kórházban végezte az a nagyszombati fiatalember, aki részegen a magyarokat ócsárolta
*Szidta a magyarokat, megverték *

<!-- Meta -->


<!-- Intro -->Dunaszerdahely
| Kórházban végezte az a nagyszombati fiatalember, aki részegen a magyarokat ócsárolta az Észak II. lakótelepen, és megvert egy idősebb férfit is.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->A huszonéves fiatal részegen szidta a magyarokat. Egy arra járó idősebb férfi megpróbálta leállítani, mire a fiatal megtámadta. Erre aztán többen összefogtak és alaposan helybenhagyták a támadót, akit végül gyorsmentő szállított a kórház sürgősségi osztályára. A férfinak betört a feje és több zúzódást szenvedett, akit pedig ő vert meg, azt orrtöréssel, mellkasi és hasi zúzódással kezelik a kórházban. Horváth Zoltán kórházigazgató tájékoztatása szerint az osztályon már lecsillapodtak a kedélyek.
A rendőrség is kivonult az esethez és eljárást indítottak a 24 éves nagyszombati származású, átmenetileg Dunaszerdahelyen élő fiatalember ellen. Both Péter rendőrkapitány úgy tájékoztatott, a begyűjtött adatok alapján mérlegelik, hogy a fiatal kijelentései nem minősülnek-e nemzetgyalázásnak, ami egytől három évig terjedő börtönbüntetést vonhat maga után. A vizsgálat még az elején tart, egyelőre nem született vádemelési javaslat. A fiatalember egyelőre nem tett feljelentés a megtorlók ellen.



<EMBED name=flvplayer pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer align=middle src=http://kukker.ro/new/player/flvplayer_elite.swf width=425 height=345 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" bgcolor="#000000" quality="high" FlashVars="config=http://kukker.ro/new/player/configXMLemb.php?id=822">

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)

*Az örömapa Kranjcar és az Iránban gyógyuló Parvin nélkül a DAC*


A szlovák focifelsőház 2008/2009-es bajnoki évfolyamának szombati zárófordulójára tovább fogyatkozott a DAC felhígult játékosállománya. Az együttes iráni középpályása, Parvin ugyanis a hét elején hazautazott izomszakadását gyógyíttatni. 


 Parvin (sárga mezben) Iránban kezelteti sérülését



A sérüléssel bajlódók (Rzeszoto, Gerich, Marcin, Zápotoka) mellett a kameruni Boya sem avatkozhat játékba, nyolc sárgája miatt két meccses eltiltással sújtotta őt a szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága. A zárófordulóban a sárga-kékek a horvát stratégája, Zlatko Kranjcar sem lesz ott a kispadon. Ezúttal ugyanis lánya esküvőjén az örömapa szerepében játsza a prímet. A dunaszerdahelyieket az Ali Reza Marzban, Radványi Miklós irányítja a zsolnaiak elleni nehéznek ígérkező összecsapáson. 
Kérdéses, visszafoglalja-e helyét a kapuban az excsapatkapitány Novota János, aki ugyan már felépült betegségéből, ám még nem nyerte vissza formáját.A hiányzók helyett a II. ifiliga nyugati csoportjában bajnoki elsőséget szerzett Zsákovics-legénység legjobbjai, Németh Zsolt, Németh András, Demeter Szabolcs, Lénárth Tamás, Habenicht János, valamint a B-csapat támadója, Bognár Zoltán vár bevetésre. Ezúttal a hagyományos meccs előtti edzőtáborozás is elmaradt... 
Nagy sikernek számítana, ha a tavasz leggyengébb csapata (eddig csupán nyolc pontot gyűjtött a DAC) a második helyezett elleni erőpróbán megállítaná öt meccsen át tartó vereségsorozatát. Érdekesnek találtuk, hogy a ma délután (17.30) zajló dunaszerdahelyi meccset a DAC egykori játékosa, Richard Trutz irányítja.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)

DAC - MŠK Žilina – 0:0

*A pálya helyett a lelátón verték meg a zsolnaiakat*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, május 30 - 20:34 
A DAC – MŠK Žilina mérkőzés második félidejében „kitessékelték” azt anéhány zsolnai szurkolót, aki a többszöri figyelmeztetés ellenére sem hagyott fel a petárda-dobálással. 

A döntetlennel végződő mérkőzés második félidejében a mintegy 20-25 zsolnai szurkoló füstbombákat és köveket dobált a pályára. Hangosbemondón figyelmeztették őket a szervezők, hogy hagyjanak fel a vandalizmussal. Ők azonban folytatták, mire a biztonságiak szétütöttek közöttük és kiküldték őket a stadionból. Kérdés, hogy hogyan sikerült annak a néhány szurkolónak füstbombákat becsempésznie a kötelező motozások ellenére a beléptetésnél, hogyha egyszer tömeg sem volt a vendégszurkolók bejáratánál. 
para .
-----------------------------------------------------------------
A közelben voltam,nem csak a rendezők ütöttek szét köztük!!Hétfőn tele lesz vele az újságÍgy jár aki szidja a Magyart!!!!


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

Chelsea-Everton 2-1
Angol kupagyőztes a Chelsea. Grat nekik!


----------



## biberjanos (2009 Május 30)

Lehetséges igazolások nyáron

Deco (POR,középp.) Chelsea---Internazionale
Yaya Touré (CIV,középp.) Barcelona---Internazionale
Cristiano Ronaldo (POR,középp.)  Manchester United---Milan
Zlatan Ibrahimovic (SWE,csatár)  Internazionale---Barcelona
Samuel Eto'o (CMR,csatár) Barcelona---Internazionale
Andrea Dossena (ITA,védő) Liverpool---Juventus
Lincoln (BRA,középp.)  Galatasaray---Werder Bremen
Tim Borowski (GER,középp.) Bayern München---Wolfsburg
Hamit Altintop (TUR,középp.) Bayern München---Wolfsburg
Sergio Pellissier (ITA,csatár) Chievo---Fiorentina
Fabio Quagliarella (ITA,csatár) Udinese---Napoli
Luca Cigarini (ITA,középp.)  Atalanta---Napoli
<hr> Laurent Blanc (FRA,edző) Bordeaux---Juventus 
Steve McLaren (ENG,edző)  Twente---Hamburg


----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)

<TABLE id=table103 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width=204 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=200 background=Foto/k1.png bgColor=#ffffff height=13>Corgoň liga - táblázat
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 x:num>




</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 height=13 x:num>Teljes táblázat»</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<CENTER>0a​<TABLE id=table104 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width=204 border=0><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 14pt" width=19></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 200px; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" background=Foto/k1.png bgColor=#ffffff height=13>1. liga - táblázat
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 x:num>




</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 height=13 x:num>Teljes táblázat»</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Utolsó meccsén döntetlenezett a DAC </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14290&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=14290&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.05.30. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A dunaszerdahelyi sárga-kék csapat a 2008/2009-es esztendő utolsó mérkőzésén 0:0-ás döntetlent ért el otthon a Zsolna csapatával szemben. A 2. helyen álló zsolnaiak úgy tűnt megelégedtek az egy ponttal, így a meccsen abszolút nem hajtottak. Viszont zajlott az élet a lelátókon. Rendbontásra került sor és a dunaszerdahelyi rendezők benyomultak a vendégszurkolók szektorába majd kivezetették őket a stadionból, ahol a rendőrség kezelésbe vette őket.

A mérkőzés előtt a Kárpát-medencei Összmagyar Nemzeti Diákbajnokság kupadöntője zajlott, ahol a Bátorkeszi és az Ekel csapata mérkőzött meg egymással. A felvidéki bajnokságot a bátorkesziek nyerték meg 8:0 arányban. A rendezvény ötletgazdája Kű Lajos, a Ferencváros és a magyar válogatott egykori kiválósága volt. Jelen volt Várhidi Pál, az Aranycsapat Alapítvány elnöke, Duray Miklós, az MKP stratégiai elnöke, a rendezvény fővédnöke és Hájos Zoltán, Dunaszerdahely város polgármestere is.

A DAC-Zsolna labdarúgó mérkőzésre közel négyezren voltak kíváncsiak a rossz idő és a dunaszerdahelyi csapat siralmas szereplése ellenére is. A mérkőzésre közel 30 fős vendégszurkoló is érkezetett, akik idő előtt elhagyták a stadiont, de erről majd később. Kezdjük az elején! A DAC csapatát ezúttal a Radványi-Ali Reza Marzban páros irányította, ugyanis Zlatko Kranjčar edző családi okok miatt hazautazott. Lánya esküvőjén vett részt. A mérkőzésre látogatott viszont a sárga-kékek korábbi trénere Werner Lorant, aki a mérkőzés után sajtótájékoztatót tartott a sárga-kékek klubjának viszonyairól. Ugyancsak a lelátón figyelte a mérkőzést Leonard Kweuke is, akit ősszel az Eintracht Frankfurthoz adott kölcsönjátékra a DAC vezetősége. 

A labdarúgó mérkőzés DAC nyomással kezdődött, ami állandósult is az első félidőben. A fiatal Németh Zsolt többször is veszélyt jelentett a zsolnai kapura, de Regedei, Hassan és Nlend is próbálkozott. MInár kapusnak is akadt munkája, de résen volt így a félidőben 0:0 eredménnyel mehettek az öltözőbe a csapatok. 
A szünetben először a a Kárpát-medencei Összmagyar Nemzeti Diákbajnokság felvidéki döntőjének eredményhirdetésére került sor, amely során a bátorkesziek átvehették a győztesnek járó aranyserleget és az aranyérmeket, majd pedig a DAC ificsapata az U14-es korosztályúak is elismerésben részesültek, ugyanis ők is bajnokságot nyertek, mint ahogy az U19-es korosztályú társaik is. A nézőközönség nagy örömmel fogadta a fiatalokat és vastapssal jutalmazta az ifjú titánokat, akik boldogan emelték a magasba az első helyezettnek járó kupát.
A második félidőben is szakadó esőben léptek pályára a csapatok. Sajnos a mérkőzésre való odafigyelést elterelte a zsolnai szurkolók randalírozása, akik köveket, pirotechnikai eszközöket dobáltak a pályára és nemzetgyalázó kijelentéseikkel támadták a hazai szurkolókat. A hangosbemondón keresztül többször is figyelmeztették a vendégeket, hogy amennyiben nem fejezik be az esetben el lesznek távolítva stadionból. Ezt azonban az erősen ittas állapotban lévő zsolnai szurkolók semmibe vették és tovább folytatták a randalírozást. A dunaszerdahelyi rendezők nagy erőkkel vonultak be a vendégszektorba és kiemelték a rendbontókat majd pedig kiürítették az egész szektort. A stadion előtt már a rendőrség alakulatai várták a randalírozó zsolnaiakat, akiket autóbuszra raktak és rendőri kísérettel hazaküldtek. Miután megtisztult a stadion mindenki a mérkőzésre figyelt ismét. A második félidő elején már több helyzete adódott a vendég együttesnek, de a DAC hálóőre Minár résen volt és a védelem is úgy-ahogy megtette a magáét. A mérkőzés vége felé ismét a DAC rohamozott, de hiányzott egy igazi csatár, aki gólra tudta váltani a kapott labdákat, így igazságos döntetlennel zárult a tavaszi szezon utolsó mérkőzése. A szurkolók ezúttal nem fütyültek, hanem tapsolták övéiket. 
A mérkőzés után Werner Lorant volt DAC edző tartott sajtótájékoztatót az egyik szállodában, ahol elmondta, hogy a DAC jelenlegi vezetősége nem törődik a játékosokkal és a fizetések elmaradása eredményezi a passzív hozzáállást a játékosok részéről a futballhoz. Ugyancsak a vezetőség hibájának rója fel, hogy a csapatot több játékos is elhagyta, olyanok, akik több-kevésbé minőséges focit tudtak játszani. Szomorúan nyilatkozott arról is, hogy a tavaszi szezonra kölcsönbe adott Kweuke helyett mindmáig nem hoztak megfelelő játékost, akit még akkor megígértek. 
A mérkőzésen egyébként a DAC vezetőségét ezúttal nem szidták. Hájos Zoltán polgármester a diákfocit és az „A” csapat játékát is figyelemmel kísérte.

*Képgaléria*


































































































Felvidék Ma, atos
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 31)

Elment a Barcán a totom. Deporra tettem, 89. percig jo is volt, erre jött Eto'o és 1-1 lett a vége...


----------



## Csonti1996 (2009 Május 31)

A barca mindig is jó csapat volt ez nem kérdés!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

ibracadabra írta:


> Elment a Barcán a totom. Deporra tettem, 89. percig jo is volt, erre jött Eto'o és 1-1 lett a vége...


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Csonti1996 írta:


> A barca mindig is jó csapat volt ez nem kérdés!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Barcelona


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

AJAX


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Porto


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

AC MILAN


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

UEFA-bajnokok ligája.
Rekordok, statisztikák:
Legsikeresebb klubok <TABLE class="wikitable sortable" id=sortable_table_id_0><TBODY><TR><TH>Csapat 

</TH><TH>Győztes 

</TH><TH>Döntős 

</TH></TR><TR><TD>

 Real Madrid</TD><TD>*9* (1956, 1957, 1958, 1959, 1960, 1966, 1998, 2000, 2002)</TD><TD>*3* (1962, 1964, 1981)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 AC Milan</TD><TD>*7* (1963, 1969, 1989, 1990, 1994, 2003, 2007)</TD><TD>*4* (1958, 1993, 1995, 2005)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Liverpool</TD><TD>*5* (1977, 1978, 1981, 1984, 2005)</TD><TD>*2* (1985, 2007)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Bayern München</TD><TD>*4* (1974, 1975, 1976, 2001)</TD><TD>*3* (1982, 1987, 1999)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Ajax</TD><TD>*4* (1971, 1972, 1973, 1995)</TD><TD>*2* (1969, 1996)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Barcelona</TD><TD>*3* (1992, 2006, 2009)</TD><TD>*3* (1961, 1986, 1994)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Manchester United</TD><TD>*3* (1968, 1999, 2008)</TD><TD>*1* (2009)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Juventus</TD><TD>*2* (1985, 1996)</TD><TD>*5* (1973, 1983, 1997, 1998, 2003)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Benfica</TD><TD>*2* (1961, 1962)</TD><TD>*5* (1963, 1965, 1968, 1988, 1990)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Internazionale</TD><TD>*2* (1964, 1965)</TD><TD>*2* (1967, 1972)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 FC Porto</TD><TD>*2* (1987, 2004)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Nottingham Forest</TD><TD>*2* (1979, 1980)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Marseille</TD><TD>*1* (1993)</TD><TD>*1* (1991)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD>*1* (1986)</TD><TD>*1* (1989)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Hamburg</TD><TD>*1* (1983)</TD><TD>*1* (1980)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Celtic</TD><TD>*1* (1967)</TD><TD>*1* (1970)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD>*1* (1997)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Crvena Zvezda</TD><TD>*1* (1991)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD>*1* (1988)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Aston Villa</TD><TD>*1* (1982)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Feyenoord</TD><TD>*1* (1970)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Valencia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*2* (2000, 2001)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Stade Reims</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*2* (1956, 1959)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Chelsea</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (2008)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Arsenal</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (2006)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 AS Monaco</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (2004)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Bayer Leverkusen</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (2002)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Sampdoria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1992)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 AS Roma</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1984)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Malmö FF</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1979)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Club Brugge</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1978)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Borussia Mönchengladbach</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1977)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Saint-Étienne</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1976)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Leeds United</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1975)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Atlético Madrid</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1974)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Panathinaikósz</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1971)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 FK Partizan</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1966)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Eintracht Frankfurt</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1960)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Fiorentina</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>*1* (1957)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Legsikeresebb nemzetek *

<TABLE class="wikitable sortable" id=sortable_table_id_1><TBODY><TR><TH width="3%">Nemzet 

</TH><TH width="1%">Győztes 

</TH><TH width="1%">Döntős 

</TH><TH width="9%">Győztes klubok 

</TH><TH width="9%">Döntősök 

</TH></TR><TR><TD>

 Spanyolország</TD><TD align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD>Real Madrid (9), Barcelona (3)</TD><TD>Real Madrid (3), Barcelona (3), Valencia (2), Atlético Madrid (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Olaszország</TD><TD align=middle>11</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD>AC Milan (7), Juventus (2), Internazionale (2)</TD><TD>Juventus (5), AC Milan (4), Internazionale (2), Fiorentina (1), Roma (1), Sampdoria (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Anglia</TD><TD align=middle>11</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD>Liverpool (5), Manchester United (3), Nottingham Forest (2), Aston Villa (1)</TD><TD>Liverpool (2), Leeds United (1), Arsenal (1), Chelsea (1), Manchester United (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Németország</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD>Bayern München (4), Borussia Dortmund (1), Hamburg (1)</TD><TD>Bayern München (3), Bayer Leverkusen (1), Borussia Mönchengladbach (1), Eintracht Frankfurt (1), Hamburg (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Hollandia</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD>Ajax (4), PSV (1), Feyenoord (1)</TD><TD>Ajax (2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Portugália</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD>Benfica (2), Porto (2)</TD><TD>Benfica (5)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Franciaország</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD>Marseille (1)</TD><TD>Stade Reims (2), Saint-Étienne (1), Marseille (1), Monaco (1),</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Románia</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD>Steaua (1)</TD><TD>Steaua (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Szerbia</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD>Crvena Zvezda (1)</TD><TD>FK Partizan (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Skócia</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD>Celtic (1)</TD><TD>Celtic (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Svédország</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD></TD><TD>Malmö FF (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Görögország</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD></TD><TD>Panathinaikos (1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>

 Belgium</TD><TD align=middle>0</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD></TD><TD>Club Brugge (1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Évek szerint *


2008–2009 

 FC Barcelona
2007–2008 

 Manchester United
2006–2007 

 AC Milan
2005–2006 

 FC Barcelona
2004–2005 

 Liverpool FC
2003–2004 

 FC Porto
2002–2003 

 AC Milan
2001–2002 

 Real Madrid
2000–2001 

 Bayern München
1999–2000 

 Real Madrid
1998–1999 

 Manchester United
1997–1998 

 Real Madrid
1996–1997 

 Borussia Dortmund
1995–1996 

 Juventus
1994–1995 

 Ajax Amsterdam
1993–1994 

 AC Milan
1992–1993 

 Olympique de Marseille
1991–1992 

 FC Barcelona
1990–1991 

 FK Crvena Zvezda
1989–1990 

 AC Milan
1988–1989 

 AC Milan
1987–1988 

 PSV Eindhoven
1986–1987 

 FC Porto
1985–1986 

 Steaua Bucureşti
1984–1985 

 Juventus
1983–1984 

 Liverpool FC
1982–1983 

 Hamburger SV
1981–1982 

 Aston Villa
1980–1981 

 Liverpool FC
1979–1980 

 Nottingham Forest
1978–1979 

 Nottingham Forest
1977–1978 

 Liverpool FC
1976–1977 

 Liverpool FC
1975–1976 

 Bayern München
1974–1975 

 Bayern München
1973–1974 

 Bayern München
1972–1973 

 Ajax Amsterdam
1971–1972 

 Ajax Amsterdam
1970–1971 

 Ajax Amsterdam
1969–1970 

 Feyenoord
1968–1969 

 AC Milan
1967–1968 

 Manchester United
1966–1967 

 Celtic Glasgow
1965–1966 

 Real Madrid
1964–1965 

 Internazionale
1963–1964 

 Internazionale
1962–1963 

 AC Milan
1961–1962 

 Benfica
1960–1961 

 Benfica
1959–1960 

 Real Madrid
1958–1959 

 Real Madrid
1957–1958 

 Real Madrid
1956–1957 

 Real Madrid
1955–1956 

 Real Madrid


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

<TABLE class=toccolours style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN: 0.5em auto; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TBODY><TR><TH style="BACKGROUND: #bfd7ff" colSpan=2>Nemzetközi klub labdarúgás</TH></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>FIFA | Klubvilágbajnokság | Világkupa (megszűnt) | Klub-vb/VK statisztikák | Év játékosa | Csapatok
</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 90%; TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD><DL><DD> _Európa:_ UEFA – *Bajnokok ligája*, UEFA-kupa <DD> _Ázsia:_ AFC – Bajnokok ligája <DD> _Afrika:_ CAF – Bajnokok ligája <DD> _Észak-Amerika:_ CONCACAF – Bajnokok kupája <DD> _Dél-Amerika:_ CONMEBOL – Copa Libertadores <DD> _Óceánia:_ OFC – Bajnokok ligája </DD></DL></TD><TD>


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

*BL-DÖNTŐ UTÁN. Az MU legendája csalódott a Barcelonától elszenvedett vereség miatt, de úgy véli, klubja eredményes szezont zárt*

*Az örökifjú Ryan Giggs célja a madridi Bajnokok Ligája-finálé*

Sorozatban harmadik Bajnokok Ligája-döntőjét játssza a Manchester United 2010-ben a madridi Santiago Bernabéu Stadionban – legalábbis ez a terve a csapat legendájának, Ryan Giggsnek. A walesi középpályás csalódott a szerdai vereség miatt, de nem gondolja, hogy sikertelen lett volna az MU szezonja.






*MINDENT A BAJNOKOK LIGÁJÁRÓL!*


Eredmények, csoportbeosztások
A kieséses szakasz párosítása, eredményei
Az eddigi győztesek, döntősök
Futball-lexikon
Tippeljen a BL-mérkőzésekre és nyerjen!
Állítsa össze saját álomcsapatát!
Sportvideók

Azt gondolná az ember, ha valaki annyi trófeát nyert már pályafutása során, mint a Manchester United walesi legendája, Ryan Giggs, 35 évesen már nem tűz maga elé nagy célokat – nos, ha valaki így gondolja, akkor téved.

Igaz ugyan, hogy a „vörös ördögök” szerda este fejet hajtottak a Barcelona előtt a Bajnokok Ligája római döntőjében, s nem sikerült megvédeniük tavaly Moszkvában elhódított címüket, Ryan Giggs, aki pályafutása során harmadszor szerepelt az elitsorozat fináléjában (és először ízlelte meg a vereség keserű ízét), már előre tekint.

„A nagy csapatok és a nagy játékosok ismérve, hogy mindig előre, a következő kihívás irányába néznek – mi megcélozzuk a következő Bajnokok Ligája-döntőt” – mondta az MU legendás középpályása. Ha megvalósul Giggs célja, akkor a United sorozatban harmadik BL-fináléját játszhatja a madridi Santiago Bernabéu Stadionban – eddig csak a Milannak és a Juventusnak sikerült három egymást követő évben döntőbe jutnia.

„Senki sem szereti megtapasztalni, milyen egy elveszített finálé, de most ezt kell motivációnként használnunk a következő szezonra” – vélte Giggs, aki azt is kihangsúlyozta, hogy a United a vereség ellenére sem zárt eredménytelen szezont, hiszen megnyerte az angol bajnokságot, a klubvilágbajnokságot, valamint az angol Ligakupát is.

„Annyi történt, hogy elbuktunk az újabb BL-győzelem kapujában. Ettől még nagy csapat a miénk, nagyszerű játékosokkal. Egymásután három Premier League-címet nyerni hihetetlenül nagy eredmény, s jövőre négyre kell nyújtanunk a sorozatot” – mondta a „walesi varázsló”. forrás: NS


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A dunaszerdahelyi szurkolói csoportok köszönőlevele Magyarországra </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8667&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=51 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=8667&itemid=51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2008.11.04. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Az alábbiakban a a dunaszerdahelyi YELLOW BLUE SUPPORTERS FANCLUB és a FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK szurkolói csoport köszönőlevelét olvashatják, amelyet az anyaországi szurkolóknak címeztek.


KEDVES ANYAORSZÁGI TESTVÉREINK!

Boldogság, öröm, meghatottság és könnyek - ezek a szavak jutnak az eszünkbe, ha a szombati mérkőzésre gondolunk, amelyen egy nemzet, egy nép összefogott sajátjaiért, kiállt a felvidéki magyarokért.
Leírhatatlan érzés volt látni, hogy csonka-Magyarország minden szegletéből jöttek buzditani a felvidéki magyarság bástyáját, jelképét, a dunaszerdahelyi DAC-ot. Megható volt látni azt, ahogy ősi ellenfelek egymás mellett állva, zászlóikat egymás mellé kirakva egységesen szurkoltak és álltak ki a Felvidékért, a magyarságért. Hadd ne említsem névszerint azoknak a csapatoknak a nevét, melyeknek szurkolói eljöttek, félünk ugyanis, hogy véletlenül kifelejtenénk valakit, ezzel mélységesen megbántva őket. 

A DAC jelenleg a legnagyobb magyar „színház” a Felvidéken. Minden előadására 6-7000 magyar vált jegyet, s ez az, ami a legjobban szúrja a szlovák politikai elit szemét. Hétről hétre ugyanis magyar zászlók hada küzd a felvidéki magyarság létjogosultságáért. 

Engedjétek meg, hogy most ne térjünk ki a mérkőzés alatt történtekre, mert e levél a hála és a köszönet levele. Köszönjük Nektek, hogy eljöttetek, hogy támogattatok és biztattatok minket. Köszönjük az érzést, hogy Veletek együtt szurkolhattunk, mert így még a brutális rendőri attakot is könnyebben viseltük. Külön köszönet az erdélyi szurkolóknak, hogy pénzt és fáradságot nem kímélve utat találtak Dunaszerdahelyre és jelenlétükkel erősítették bennünk a hitet, hogy ha a magyarokról, a magyarságról van szó, össze tudunk fogni!



Köszönjük!!!

a dunaszerdahelyi YELLOW BLUE SUPPORTERS FANCLUB
és a FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK szurkolói csoport </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2009 Május 31)

:656:


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

KATT A KÉPEKRE!!


​


----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)

Amit idelinkelek egy Szlovák oldal.A DAC-Zsolna meccsen történt incidensről van itt egy video.A Zsolnaiak egyik szurkolója feljelentést tett mert állítólag boxerekkel és viperákkal verték meg és szétszakadt a szája.Egy másik azt állítja,hogy szétdobták a fejét kővel.Ja és azt is sérelmezik,hogy a 3 eurót fizettek a jegyért és a hatvanadik perc végén kidobták őket a stadionból.
http://zilina.sme.sk/c/4868372/zilincania-v-dunajskej-kamene-nadavky-bitka-a-trestne-oznamenie.html


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

*Werner Lorant kitálalt *

<!-- Meta -->http://ujszo.com/forward?path=online/sport/2009/06/01/werner-lorant-kitalalthttp://ujszo.com/print/278154 

A DAC labdarúgócsaptának idényzárójáról ugyan hiányzott a lánya esküvőjén örömapa szerepében közreműködő Zlatko Kranjcar, ám elődje, Werner Lorant a díszvendégek között foglalt helyet a találkozón.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Az ismert hatvanesztendős német stratéga a párharcot követően – váratlanul – sajtótájékoztatóra invitálta a média képviselőit, mondván: elérkezett az idő, hogy kitálaljon. A Fortuna panzió teraszán közreadta dunaszerdahelyi ténykedésének legemlékezetesebb eseményeit, élményeit. „Már néhány nappal dunaszerdahelyi szerepvállalásom kezdete után azt kérdeztem: Hová kerültem? Mi történik itt? – emlékezett vissza a nyitányra a szókimondó, tapasztalt szakember. Tájékoztatott a Pinte-ügy hátteréről, a tartozásokról, a kollektíván belüli szelektálásról, a büntetésekről. Természetesen szót ejtett a személyét ért sérelmekről, a lejáratási kampányát irányító „Spionról”.
Kitért Leo Kweuke távozásában vállalt szerepére. Elmondta, a vádaskodások ellenére a tranzakcióból egy centet sem zsebelt be.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 1)

A Zsolnai köménymag álltal készített siránkozó videó a DAC-Zsolna meccsről!!Taknyuk nyáluk összeszakadt amint rájöttek,hogy nem védik meg őket a rendezők.
A videóban megjelenő kommentárokat ide írom magyarul.

1.A DAC szurkolók provokációja
2....következő provokáció
3.A rendezőket mi jobban érdekeltük
4.Elkezdenek felénk köveket dobállni
5.A rendezőket nem érdekli.
6.Pirotehnika?Nagyonjó meglátás!!
7.Hurrá ...végre megkapjuk!!
8.A DAC szurkolók a mi szektorunk mellet?!
9.Modern futbal ala Szlovák Futbalszövetség 
10.,,takarodj vagy megöllek te kib...ott Szlovák,,
11.Ilyen szavak kiséretében kellett elhagynunk a stadiont
12.Aki nem ment ki magától,,eltakarították,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkvrjVcaoTA&feature=player_embedded”

Én csak annyit fűznék hozzá,megállás nélkül az hallatszik a videón,hogy qva magyarok semmi keresnivalótok Szlovákiában.Egy Hollywoodi rendező nem csinál ilyen drámát


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 1)

Kapják be. Szánalmasak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 1)

Harmincan vagytok ,
parasztok harmincan vagytok...

Micsoda dráma, megkentek néhány [email protected], oszt akkor mi van?
Érdekes módon a novemberi magyar verés után nem sajnálkoztak ennyire.

A ti kurvy madarskit za dunajt nem kell lefordítanod ki tudjuk találni mit jelent.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 2)

Sértegetésekkel és sértődésekkel fűszerezett szócsata alakult ki a DAC vezetése és Werner Lorant, a csapat volt edzője között.
*Kitalált vagy kitálalt Werner Lorant? *

Sértegetésekkel és sértődésekkel fűszerezett szócsata alakult ki a DAC vezetése és Werner Lorant, a csapat volt edzője között. A csapatot korábban elhagyó tréner a profi körülményeket kéri számon a dunaszerdahelyi klubon, a vezetés túlzott alkoholfogyasztással vádolja az edzőt. Állítások az állításokkal szemben.
<!-- Single image -->






Somogyi Tibor felvétele
<!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Lorant megjelent a zsolnaiak elleni szombati idényzárón, majd váratlanul sajtótájékoztatót tartott. „Állandóan az motoszkált a fejemben, hogy egyik csapat sem akar nyerni. Mi történik itt? – merült felt bennem a kérdés” – fogalmazta meg érzéseit a szókimondó német stratéga, aki elmondása szerint néhány nappal dunaszerdahelyi szerepvállalását követően szembesült a lehangoló valósággal.
„Az első benyomásom az volt, a klubvezetés–játékosok–szurkolók háromszög egy irányba halad. A folytatásban azonban egyre többször merült fel bennem a kérdés: Mi történik itt, hová is szerződtem? Bosszantott a nívón aluli infrastruktúra, a játékosokkal való (nem)törődés, beleértve az orvosi ellátást, az elmaradt fizetéseket. Védenceim gyakran fordultak hozzám problémáikkal, melyek megoldása azonban nem tartozott a hatáskörömbe. Hiszen én nem a gyámjuk, hanem az edzőjük voltam. Az sem tetszett, hogy a tulajdonosok megpróbáltak beleszólni a csapatösszeállításba. Nem jártak sikerrel” – fogalmazott a világcsavargó stratéga.
A DAC menedzsere, Dušan Chytil lapunknak úgy nyilatkozott, az edző csak vádaskodik, mert elbocsátották őt. Noha a hírekben korábban az szerepelt, hogy közös megegyezéssel bontották fel a szerződést, a DAC most azt állítja, kirúgták az edzőt. Sörivásban jeleskedett Úgy hírlik, a klubvezetéshez közelálló személy készíttette a nemzetközi hírű szakember elmozdítását követelő „Werner Lorant, raus!” (Werner Lorant, takarodj!) transzparenst. 
Dušan Chytil ezt is cáfolja. Állítása szerint a szurkolóknak elegük lett a német edző sorozatos „alkoholos” botrányaiból. Chytil szerint Lorantnak napi 15-20 sör volt a szükséglete. Lorant viszont másban látja a szakítás okait: „Öreg róka vagyok a szakmában, hamar feltérképezem a környezetemben felbukkanó embereket. Messziről felismerem a hamis embert. Én Spionnak kereszteltem el a lejáratásomra szakosodott fiatalembert. Nekem tavasszal már valami bűzlött. Éreztem, hogy rossz irányba haladunk. A Slovan elleni fiaskót követően eldöntöttem: hazamegyek!”
Chytil Lorant számlájára írja a francia Moughfire és az osztrák Landerl távozását, mondván, a német edző elüldözte őket. Sőt, Chytil szerint éppen Lorant jelentette ki Pinte Attiláról, hogy amíg ő Dunaszerdahelyen van, addig nem lehet a csapat tagja. Pinte esetében Lorant valóban meghátrált.
„Korához képest kiválóan játszott, remekül irányította a csapat defenzíváját. A tréningeket úgy irányítottam, hogy szervezetének legyen lehetősége regenerálódnia, hogy a rutinos futballista állandóan csúcsformában teljesítsen. Sajnálom, hogy így ért véget pályafutása. Másként kellett volna lereagálni a történteket. Valóban igaza volt, amikor csapatkapitányként a futballisták elmaradt jussát követelte. Máskérdés, hogy erre milyen módszert választott” – elevenítette fel a nagy vihart kavart Pinte-sztorit a sárga-kékek extrénere.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 2)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">A Milan alelnöke is gratulált2009.06.02. 13:25
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Adriano Galliani faxon keresztül fejezte ki elismerését a DVSC-TEVA-nak.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Nem akármilyen személytől kapott faxot ma délelőtt klubunk: a Milan alelnöke, Adriano Galliani gratulált a DVSC-TEVA negyedik bajnoki címéhez!

A faxon a következő szöveg olvasható:

"Az A.C. Milan egész családja gratulál a IV. Bajnoki címetekhez!" 

Aláírás:
Adriano Galliani

A világ egyik legjobb klubcsapatának, a korábbi többszörös BL-győztesnek az elismerése az egyik legnagyobb megtiszteltetés, ami ezekben a napokban Dombi
Tibiéket érte.

*Íme a fax (nagyítás a képre kattintva):*​ 

​

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 2)

Bezzeg nekünk nem küldött, hogy újra az elsőben vagyunk.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 2)

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090510/bartujpest_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## afca (2009 Június 3)

pisti72 írta:


> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090510/bartujpest_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


 :``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## afca (2009 Június 3)

Válsz a Zsolnaiak,,Prečo,,Miért,,videójukra.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J57MjoIs-kI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Efcdac1904%2Ecom%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic%2Ephp%3Ff%3D17%26t%3D975%26st%3D0%26sk%3Dt%26sd%3Da%26start%3D240&feature=player_embedded


----------



## afca (2009 Június 3)

A Faxhoz gratulálok Pisti!!Úgylátszik meglessz az áttörés Európa felé!!Én úgy fogom fel,hogy ez már azt jelent ,,javul a Magyar fociiii!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 3)

afca írta:


> Válsz a Zsolnaiak,,Prečo,,Miért,,videójukra.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J57M...0&sk=t&sd=a&start=240&feature=player_embedded



Jó a videó, Szerdahely miatt siránkozzanak inkább! Az egész Szlovákia szégyene!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 3)

dudi1980 írta:


> Sziasztok Magyarországrol irok . A rokonomat keresem ha valaki tudna segiteni azt megköszönném Zoltán Dudásnak hivják és edmontonba lakott vagy is ez az utolsó ismert cime 56 ban diszidált miskolcrol a segitséget köszönöm



Dudi, szerintem őt nem a foci topikban kellene keresned.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 3)

afca írta:


> A Faxhoz gratulálok Pisti!!Úgylátszik meglessz az áttörés Európa felé!!Én úgy fogom fel,hogy ez már azt jelent ,,javul a Magyar fociiii!!!!





Irigylem az optimizmusod 
Egyébként majdnem az összes magyarországi klub , még a Fradi is-gratulált a bajnoki címünkhöz, kivéve a dózsát.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 3)

Ezek a lilák. Szánalmas.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Irigylem az optimizmusod
> Egyébként majdnem az összes magyarországi klub , még a Fradi is-gratulált a bajnoki címünkhöz, kivéve a dózsát.


 Mit vártok az analfabétáktól????


----------



## afca (2009 Június 4)

<TABLE id=table108 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#000080 width=200 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD background=Foto/k1.png>*DAC-múlt*​</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ddddff>








105 év - 105 kép: fotók a DAC múltjából »
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 4)

Nagy kakiban vannak a lilák. Ködmönt meg szóbahozták velünk. az kéne még, hogy hozzánk kerüljön. Azért egy szintet tartsunk már.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 4)

filozófus írta:


> Nagy kakiban vannak a lilák. Ködmönt meg szóbahozták velünk. az kéne még, hogy hozzánk kerüljön. Azért egy szintet tartsunk már.



Ne mondd már! Őt állítólag mi is le akarjuk igazoni az NS szerint. 
No, én attól a naptól szüneteltetem a meccsre járásomat az ő távozásáig !


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 4)

Ma 89 éve írták alá a világtörténelem egyik leggyalázatosabb és legigazságtalanabb békediktátumát .


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 4)

Vesszen Trianon!:,,:


----------



## afca (2009 Június 5)

*SOPRONI LIGA. Több fővárosi csapatnál is nagy a bizonytalanság. Az MTK-tól két alapember, Lambulics és Végh is távozhat*

*Angyalföldön és Újpesten is veszélybe kerülhet a profi labdarúgás*

A labdarúgó Soproni Ligában a hétvégén befejeződött a 2008–2009-es szezon, amely után egyelőre több csapatnál is a bizonytalanság az úr. A Vasasnál és az Újpestnél a klub hosszú távú jövője is kérdéses, míg az MTK-nál a játékoskeret összetétele bizonytalan.

*AZ UTE NEM TUDNÁ MŰKÖDTETNI A PROFI LABDARÚGÁST

*Ahogy arról tegnap beszámoltunk, továbbra sem született döntés azzal kapcsolatban, hogy az Újpest tulajdonosa, a Kovács Péter képviselte Dare Csoport Zrt. miként képzeli jövőbeni szerepvállalását a Megyeri úton. 

Az azonban biztosnak tűnik, hogy ha a profi futballból kiszáll a cég, és nem jön új befektető, nagy bajban lesz az újpesti labdarúgás, mert az UTE és az önkormányzat sem tud, illetve akar segíteni. „Megszűnne vagy amatőr alapon élne tovább a futball, ha az egyesületre marad a működtetése – mondta Őze István, az UTE elnöke. – Az Újpesti Torna Egylet nem tudná finanszírozni a profi együttest. Nekünk is súlyos problémáink vannak, nincs pénzünk, és nem is lesz rá forrásunk.”

*VASAS – MÉSZÖLY MARADNA*

Hasonlóan bizonytalan a helyzet Angyalföldön is, erről a Vasas trénere, Mészöly Géza nyilatkozott a Nemzeti Sportnak. 

„Papíron június 30-ig vagyok a Vasas vezetőedzője, arról egyelőre azonban fogalmam sincs, mit hoz a jövő. Az biztos, hogy elsősorban Angyalföldön szeretnék maradni. Arsene Wenger a példaképem, aki hosszú-hosszú évek óta kitart az Arsenal mellett, s én valami hasonlót szeretnék. Ez azonban nem csupán rajtam múlik” – fogalmazott a szakvezető.

Mészöly hozzátette, sok múlik a pénzen, ami egyelőre nincs. 

„Félreértések elkerülése végett, nem a saját fizetésemért aggódom, és a pénz kérdését nem emiatt vetem fel, hanem a majdani Vasas összeállítása okán. Vannak ugyanis ügyes gyerekeink, akik egyszer – és nem is olyan sokára – alapemberek lehetnek Angyalföldön, ám hét-nyolc ifistával életveszélyes kaland lenne belevágni az NB I küzdelmeibe.”

„Attól félek, hogy komolyan vehető befektető híján vészmegoldás születne, ami nem méltó a Vasas múltjához, s amelyet aligha fogadnának el a szurkolók” – mondta Mészöly, akinek a szerződtetése információink szerint több csapatnál is szóba került már, legutóbb például Győrben.
*
MTK – LAMBULICS ÉS VÉGH TÁVOZHAT
*
Az MTK Budapest is nehézségekkel küzd, de arról szó sincs, hogy a csapat ne indulna el a legjobbak között. A szakmai munka irányítása továbbra is Garami József feladata marad, ugyanakkor a szakembernek a kapus Végh Zoltán és a védő Mladen Lambulics játékáról szinte bizonyosan le kell mondania.

A két labdarúgóról Domonyai László, az MTK Budapest Zrt. vezérigazgatója azt mondta, éppúgy lejárt a szerződésük, mint tavaly vagy tavalyelőtt, és beszélgetnek velük a jövővel kapcsolatban. 

A Nemzeti Sport úgy tudja – és ezt a szerb védő is megerősítette –, hogy Lambulics semmiképpen sem marad az MTK-nál, és szinte biztos, hogy Végh Zoltán is eligazol. Sorsa napokon belül eldőlhet, a hírek szerint Újpesten folytatja pályafutását (feltéve, ha rendeződik a lila-fehér csapat helyzete). 

A lejárt szerződésű futballisták közül a jobb oldali védőként bevethető Marko Radulovicstól már elköszöntek az MTK-nál, a sérült Bajúsz Endrével még egyeztetnek, és bár a kapus Szatmári Zoltán június 18-án a Hungária körúton kezdi a felkészülést, az ő sorsa is bizonytalan. 

*NEMZETI SPORT *


----------



## afca (2009 Június 5)

DVSC: Rudolf Gergely az Ipswich figyelte.
FTC: Csorbics Benjámin és Vincent Nwadike Ugochukwu a zöld-fehérekkel edzett.
FTC: A Sheffield United hivatalos honlapjának közlése szerint Sam Wedgbury és Matthew Lowton januárig továbbra is a Ferencvárosban folytatja pályafutását, akárcsak Liban Abdi és Jordan Robertson.
DVSC: Lengyel lapértesülések szerint Leandrót a Wisla Krakkó kereste meg.
Debrecen: Dr. Bartha Csaba sportigazgató szerint két-három játékos érkezhet nyáron a klubhoz.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 5)

Bodor-góllal, drámai büntetőpárbaj után maradt bent a Roda.

Bodor Boldizsár rendkívül fontos egyenlítő góljának is köszönhetően, drámai büntetőpárbaj végén harcolta ki a Roda a bennmaradást a holland első osztályban a másodosztályú Cambuur Leeuwaarden elleni harmadik, mindent eldöntő osztályozómérkőzésen. A találkozón a hazaiak szereztek vezetést, ám Bodor négy perccel a rendes játékidő vége előtt hosszabbítást érő gólt szerzett, melyben mindkét csapat betalált egyszer-egyszer. A büntetőpárbajban végül többen is rontottak, köztük Bodor is, ám a Roda így is kiharcolta a bennmaradást.
*- pepsifoci.hu - *A mindent eldöntő harmadik meccs nem indult túl jól Bodorék számára, hiszen a Cambuur a 34. percben El Khalifi góljával vezetést szerzett. 
Az eredmény egészen a hajráig nem változott, ekkor azonban érkezett Bodor Boldizsár, és a 86. percben kiegyenlített, hosszabbítást kicsikarva a Roda számára. 
A hosszabbítást aztán a Roda kezdte jobban, támadott is a vezetés megszerzéséért, ami végül sikerült is. Hadouir egy remek távoli lövéssel szerzett előnyt a Rodának. A Cambuur azonban fel tudott állni, és a 118. percben Jansen tizenegyesével egyenlített. 
Jöhetett a büntetőpárbaj, amelyet a Roda bírt jobban. Castro rögtön az első leeuwaardeni lövést hárította, a korábban döntő fontosságú gólt szerző Bodor azonban hibázott. 
Szerencsére az elrontott büntető nem került a Roda bennmaradásába, hiszen a hazaiaktól még El Khalifi is kihagyta a büntetőjét, Castro pedig megfogta De Vries próbálkozását, így a Roda óriási izgalmak közepette megőrizte holland első osztályú tagságát.
*Cambuur Leeuwaarden – Roda JC 2-2, 11-esekkel 2-3 (El Khalifi 34., Jansen 118. – 11-esből ill. Bodor 86., Hadouir 98.)*


----------



## afca (2009 Június 5)

A team




Stanislav Angelovič 




David Bičík 




Michal Breznaník 




Peter Černák 




Martin Dobrotka 




Radek Dosoudil 




Rogério Gaúcho 




Juraj Halenár 




Michal Hanek 




Matej Ižvolt 




Kristián Kolčák 




Ján Kozák 




Jan Králík 




Pavol Masaryk 




Ľubomír Meszáros 




Branislav Obžera 




Peter Petráš 




Diogo Pires 




Dominik Rodinger 




Peter Rusina 




Julio Cesar Serrano 




Samuel Slovák 




Peter Štepanovský 




Otto Szabó 




Jozef Valachovič 
<!--<embed menu="true" loop="true" play="true" src="/data/files/4.swf" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed>-->


----------



## afca (2009 Június 6)

*Ma reggel, hosszú betegség után elhunyt Bobby Harms (75). Több mint 60 hivatalos meccset játszott az Ajax színeiben.*
*



*


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 7)

Ébredj Hazánk bajnok népe!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 8)

A hollandok már kijutottak a vb-re.

REYKJAVÍK – Hollandia ünnepelhet. A 2010-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság európai selejtezőjéből elsőként a narancsosok kvalifikálták magukat. A továbbjutást Izland elleni idegenbeli 2-1-es győzelemmel harcolták ki, Nigel De Jong (24) és Mark van Bommel (32) góljaira csak Kristiján Sigurdsson (28) tudott válaszolni.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=59798845" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>



Fotó: Reuters
Holland öröm. Európából elsőként az eddigi hat selejtezőmeccsét egyaránt megnyerő holland válogatott jutott ki Dél-Afrikába




– Nagyon örülök annak, hogy ilyen hamar továbbjutottunk a csoportból, mert így bőven lesz időnk felkészülni a vébére – értékelt Bert van Maarwijk (57), Hollandia szövetségi kapitánya. 

– A hátralévő két selejtezőnkön is már a jövő nyári tornára hangolunk. A játékosaim minden dicséretet megérdemelnek, hiszen már a meccs előtt tudtuk, hogy a döntetlen is elég lett volna a kvalifikációhoz, mégis győzelemre játszottunk. Nézd meg De Jong (1-0) és van Bommel (2-0) góljait!
A hollandokhoz hasonlóan az ázsiai zónából három csapat is megváltotta a dél-afrikai repülőjegyét. Japán, Ausztrália és Dél-Korea biztosan ott lesz a jövő nyári tornán. Valamennyi gárda esélyesnek számított a kvalifikációra, hiszen ott voltak a 2006-os németországi seregszemlén is.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 9)

Dac 1904


----------



## afca (2009 Június 9)

*Artmedia Petrzalka *








*FC DAC 1904 *






*FC Kosice *






*SK Slovan Bratislava*
*



*

*SK Zilina*






*Spartak Trnava*






*Tatran Presov*
*



*


----------



## afca (2009 Június 9)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 28. forduló: A IV. ligába jutottak az illésháziak.

Vágsellye B–Vága 1:5 (1:3), g.: Rácz (45.), ill. Borš (25., 30., 60., 70.), Hrdlička (35.); 
Vásárút–Nádszeg 1:0 (1:0), g. Kovács (23.); 
Tallós–Nagymegyer 6:1 (2:1), g.: Szüllő (3.), Szarka (27., 65.), Čerňanský (75.), Kosár (85.), Ibolya (87.), ill. Szabó (14.); 
Dióspatony–Nyékvárkony 1:4 (0:2), g.: Bognár (66.), ill. Méhes (9.), Gróf (12.), Kósa (61.), Csémy (63.); 
Balony–Vágfarkasd 1:2 (1:1), g.: Diószeghy (20.), ill. Slamka (14.), Tóth (57.); 
Vízkelet–Csallóközkürt 4:1 (1:0), g.: Király (16.), Barčák (59., 90. – 11-esből), Szusztor (82.), ill. Csicsay K. (61.); 
Močenok–Illésháza 0:2 (0:1), g.: Nyársik (16.), Őszi (46.); 
Nagyfödémes–Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 2:1 (1:0), g.: Chudý (1.), Strelecký (48.), ill. Köles (88. – 11-esből). 
*A bajnokság állása:* 
1. Illésháza 28 20 3 5 82:25 63 
2. Nádszeg 28 16 6 6 64:31 54 
3. Csallóközkürt 28 15 7 6 53:37 52 
4. Nyékvárkony 28 14 5 9 76:45 47 
5. Tallós 28 13 5 10 61:44 44 
6. Vágfarkasd 28 12 8 8 44:41 44 
7. Dióspatony 28 11 10 7 47:31 43 
8. Feketenyék 28 13 4 11 64:54 43 
9. Nagymegyer 28 12 7 9 47:39 43 
10. Nagyfödémes 28 11 5 12 43:43 38 
11. Vásárút 28 10 7 11 38:43 37 
12. Močenok 28 10 6 12 40:46 36 
13. Vága 28 8 3 17 46:79 27 
14. Vágsellye B 28 7 4 17 37:79 25 
15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 28 6 3 19 28:63 21 
16. Balony 28 2 5 21 30:100 11 
A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 10)

*Június 10.*
Vidi: Lothar Matthäus lesz a Vidi edzője.
DVSC: Öztürk és Ramos mellett a brazil Rogerio Ávila személyében egy harmadik próbajátékos is részt vett a keddi edzésen.
*Június 9.*
Debrecen: Miután Tököli Attila szerződést hosszabbított Pakson, a Loki az MTK támadóját, Hrepka Ádámot szerződtetné. 
*Június 8.*
Debrecen: A Szpari egyik kulcsembere, Luis Ramos próbajátékon szerepel a Lokinál. 
Debrecen: A DVSC-TEVA együttese Hollandiából igazolhat csatárt. 
*Június 5.*
Debrecen: Vukasin Polekszicset, Rudolf Gergely, Leandrót és Czvitkovics Pétert is külföldre vinnék, ám a klub a nyár végéig együtt tartaná a keretet.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 10)

* Serdar Öztürk *

<TABLE class=spieler><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">BV Veendam </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 15px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">

 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Jupiler League </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Weiterblättern zu: Gersom Klok​



Foto: unbekannt 
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; MARGIN-RIGHT: 35px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Geburtsdatum:</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">10.06.1988</TD></TR><TR><TD>Alter:</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR><TD>Größe:</TD><TD>1,91</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nationalität:</TD><TD>



Niederlande 



Türkei </TD></TR><TR><TD>Fuß:</TD><TD>rechts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=spieler style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: -13px! important; MARGIN-LEFT: 135px"><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
Profil Transferdaten Leistungsdaten Auf einen Blick Steckbrief Korrektur 
http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/57759/serdar-oeztuerk/
<TABLE class=spieler style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 310px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom">Verein (RN):</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">BV Veendam (-) </TD></TR><TR><TD>Position:</TD><TD>Sturm</TD></TR><TR><TD>Positionsdetails:</TD><TD>Mittelstürmer</TD></TR><TR><TD>Vertrag bis:</TD><TD>30.06.2009</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marktwert:</TD><TD>75.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD>Spielerberater:</TD><TD>http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/berater/0/berater/uebersicht/beraterdetails.html</TD></TR><TR><TD>Debüt (Team):</TD><TD>16.01.2009*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ar style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt" colSpan=2>* = (im Aufbau wegen fehlender Spielberichte) 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




</TABLE>
A DVSC-TEVA együttese Hollandiából igazolhat csatárt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 10)

Azt olvastam, az edzésen nem estek tőle hasra.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 11)

Ezt a szégyent!

A dózsa 1 milla büntetést és 2 zártkapus meccset kapott a fehérvári szurkolók megvereséért.

Ez a rend , fegyelem, törvényesség?
MLSZ lilaliga!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Azt olvastam, az edzésen nem estek tőle hasra.


 Majd belejön


----------



## afca (2009 Június 11)

A DAC legújabb szerzeményei.

Jacques Elong Elong (kamerun) , Franck Atsou (togo) <!-- m -->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franck_Atsou<!-- m -->



*Atsov Franck*




*Elong Elong*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Elong_Elong


----------



## afca (2009 Június 11)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A Dunaszerdahely nem megy a Fradi tornájára </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14799&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=14799&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.06.11. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Még két kiadó hely van az Üllői úti klub által megrendezésre kerülő családi tornára, a zalaegerszegi csapat érkezése valószínű, de a DAC nem megy az eseményre, bár tervben volt a tornán való szereplés a sárga-kékeknél. A Ferencváros júliusban családi tornát rendez, melyen a házigazdák csapata mellett egyelőre a Sheffield United biztos résztvevő. Az elmúlt hetekben több lehetséges további szereplő is felmerült a sajtóhírekben a négycsapatos tornát illetően, de döntés még nem született a végleges névsorról.

A ZTE FC pályára lépése egyre biztosabbnak tűnik, de a negyedik résztvevőként megszellőztetett DAC aligha lesz ott tornán, a dunaszerdahelyiek várhatóan nem mennek el az eseményre.

Felvidék Ma, 100%Fradi,</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 12)

*Marzban irányításával, foghíjas kerettel kezdte el a felkészülést a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, június 11 
*A Corgoň Liga 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamára való felkészülés a tervezettnél egy nappal később, csütörtök koraesete kezdődött el Dunaszerdahelyen. A kiadós záport követően a sárga-kékek első átmozgató gyakorlására a műfüves pályán került sor. A játéktéren tizenhárom mezőnyjátékos, zömmel ifisták és DAC-fakó néhány futballistája, valamint három kapus, Novota János és két ifista hálóőr tüsténkedett. *


 Kweukéra a Slovan vetette ki a hálóját
ČTK


A pálya szélén, civilben, négy kameruni légiós figyelte a társak edzését. „A repülőút után még egy kis pihenőt kaptak a játékosok” – magyarázta az afrikaiak edzéskihagyását Dušan Chytil klubmenedzser. A futballisták bemelegítését Németh Krisztián irányította. A folytatásban már az iráni Ali Reza Marzban vezette a tréninget, asszisztensként (és tolmácsként) Radványi Miklós közreműködött. „Voltak anyagilag kecsegtetőbb ajánlataim Iránból, én azonban visszajöttem Dunaszerdahelyre. Döntésemet nem csupán az egyik klubtulajdonoshoz fűződő baráti viszonyom, hanem a csapat fantasztikus szurkolótábora, a futballközeg is motiválta. Jól érzem itt magam. Szeretném a szakmai munkában és a futballisták hozzáállásban meghonosítani a vérbeli profizmust. Célunk a helybeli tehetségek felkarolása, futballakadémia megalakítása. Elképzeléseim szerint csapatunk a mezőny jobbik felében végezhetne a következő bajnoki évfolyamban” – nyilatkozta terveiről Marzban. A kérdésre, vajon elképzelhetőnek tartja-e volt „főnöke”, Zlatko Kranjcar visszatérését Dunaszerdahelyre, a következőket válaszolta: „Remélem, visszatér közénk.”Ami a hiányzókat illeti, annyit sikerült kiderítenünk, hogy Martin Kováč, Beniusis és Decký távozott a kollektívából. Minár még szabadságol, később csatlakozik a társakhoz. A gólzsák Kweukéra a bajnok Slovan vetette ki a hálóját. Lénárth Tomi, aki kisebb sérüléssel bajlódik, a konditeremben gyakorolt. Úgy hírlik a hazai nevelésű középpályás a hónap végén egy másodosztályú olasz klubhoz, a Piacenzához szerződik. Több futballistával, akinek lejárt a szerződése, további szerepvállalásáról még tárgyal a vezérkar. A hét végéig kiderül, hogy a togói nemzeti együttes tagja, Franck Atsou igent mond-e a felkérésre. Az viszont már eldőlt, hogy egy újabb kamerunival, Elong Elonggal erősített a DAC. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 12)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Gratulált a FIFA elnöke2009.06.12. 9:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Adriano Galliani után újabb neves személyiség, Joseph Blatter fejezte ki elismerését.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Csütörtökön klubunk újabb - immár sokadik - gratulációt kapott faxon keresztül. Ezúttal nem akárki küldte el elismerését, mint a FIFA elnöke, Joseph S. Blatter. 

„Nagy örömömre szolgál, hogy gratulálhatok a DVSC-nek története negyedik bajnoki címéhez” – írja Blatter, aki emellett jókívánságát fejezi ki a játékosoknak, Herczeg András klubmenedzsernek és a stáb valamennyi tagjának, majd sok sikert kíván a folytatáshoz.

Mint arról honlapunk beszámolt, múlt héten az AC Milan alelnöke, Adriano Galliani küldte el hasonló formában elismerését. 

*Joseph Blatter levele *(nagyítás a képre kattintva)​ 


​

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 12)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">A legek bajnoki címe2009.06.12. 14:40
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Újra csúcsra ért a DVSC-Teva. Vajon miben múlta felül riválisait a debreceni élvonalbeli labdarúgócsapat? Álszerényen és röviden: mindenben.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Az utóbbi esztendőkben ilyen imponáló fölénnyel egyetlen bajnok sem tudta maga mögé utasítani a mezőnyt. Bár az Újpesttel sokáig izgalmas volt a versenyfutás, a hajrára kipukkadtak a lilák. A kilencpontos különbség önmagáért beszél, és cáfolja azoknak a véleményét, akik bőszen és kevésbé bölcsen hangoztatták, hogy a fővárosiak mentálisan erősebbek.
A tabella sok tekintetben beszédes. Láthatjuk, hogy a legtöbb győzelmet (21) a Loki érte el és a legkevesebb vereséget (4) is a debreceniek szenvedték el. Ők rúgták a legtöbb gólt (70) és a Haladással egyetemben ők kapták a legkevesebbet (29). Sőt a góllövőlista is árulkodó, hiszen a tíz legjobb gólvágó között csupán a DVSC-ből találunk két játékost. Rudolf Gergely (16) és Oláh Lóránt (12) együttesen csak egy góllal maradt el a termelésben a Diósgyőrtől (29), ám pusztán azért, mert az utolsó, Paks elleni összecsapáson a tizenegyes elvégzését átengedték Vukasin Polekszicsnek. Így viszont – egy sajátos leg- ez is – a kapus is feliratkozott a góllövőlistára. Egyébként ő, a montenegrói válogatott hálóőr volt az egyetlen légiós, aki külföldiként alapembernek számított, miközben a legtöbb saját nevelésű játékost is a cívisvárosi klub foglalkoztatta.
Az újjáalakult labdarúgó-válogatottba is a DVSC delegálta a „legtöbb” játékost itthonról, ugyanis Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány Rudolfon kívül kizárólag a külföldön futballozók szolgálataira tartott, tart igényt.
Az őszi és a tavaszi szezont is az élen zárta a Loki, kétséget nem hagyva afelől, hogy „ő” a legjobb. Herczeg András pedig a klub történetének legeredményesebb edzőjévé avanzsált.
A DVSC-Futballszervező Zrt. továbbra is a legjobban gazdálkodó gazdasági szervezet. A piacképes játékosait magas áron értékesíti, a bevételeit pedig megbecsüli, nem éli fel, miközben – erre öt év alatt a negyedik aranyérem a bizonyíték – a szakmai munka, az eredmény sem csorbul. Ezzel szemben patinás klubok fuldokolnak, és reális célként a túlélést jelölhetik meg. A napvilágot látott információk szerint nagy bajban van az Újpest, a Vasas – még az esetleges fúziójukról is lehet hallani –, és Diósgyőrben is komoly anyagi gondok merültek fel. Ellenben a debreceniek kasszájában több százmillió forint teremt nyugodt hátteret a jövőre. A Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőin való részvétel ugyan most nem kecsegtet nagy bevétellel, mivel sztárgárda nem kerülhet a DVSC-Teva útjába, ezzel együtt azonban nőtt az esély a csoportkörbe jutásra. Ott viszont már tovább lehetne gazdagodni...
Kérdés, a menetelést milyen összetételű alakulat kezdheti meg, ugyanis a legjobbak – Polekszics, Rudolf, Leandro, Czvitkovics – iránt élénk az érdeklődés, és nem mellékes, hogy az esetlegesen távozókat kikkel tudják majd pótolni.
Az viszont örömteli, hogy akár saját erőre is bízvást támaszkodhatnak Debrecenben, hiszen a „fakó” – hú, de nem ideillő most ez a megnevezés! – minden előzetes várakozást felülmúlóan ezüstérmet szerzett az NB II-ben. Jóllehet, még egy forduló hátra van a bajnokságból, Kondás Elemér fiai az elmúlt szombaton 1–0-ra legyőzték a DEAC-pályán a Vácot, s így üldözőjük, a Bőcs már nem foghatja be őket. A zömében fiatal játékosok hétről hétre bizonyították tehetségüket, és azt, hogy akár az NB I-ben is megállnák a helyüket. Mi több, meg is állták, hiszen tavasszal – részben a kényszer szülve – többen is beépültek a nagycsapatba. Éppen a bő keretnek köszönhetően vészelhette át a Loki a sérülések miatti nehéz időszakokat. Szerencsére van, lesz kikhez nyúlni, ugyanis tehetségekben nincs hiány. Ritka, hogy a korosztályos válogatottak keretében ne bukkanjon fel egyegy debreceni labdarúgó neve.
Összegezve: a DVSC-Teva helyzete a leginkább irigylésre méltó, bár szurkolóinak azért van hiányérzete. No, nem a kedvencek szereplésének okán, hanem mert egy negatív előjelű leg csúfítja az összképet. Az NB I. meghatározó csapatainak stadionjai közül a leginkább lepusztult az Oláh Gábor utcai. A legoptimálisabb esetben is néhány év beletelik, amíg felépülhet a hőn áhított új aréna. De talán nem kell annyit várni az ötödik bajnoki címre.
*Kiripolszky Tamás*

_Debrecen hetilap_

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 13)

Bobby Haarms
1934-2009


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 13)

Afca!
Dubai befektető Várpalotán!
Ez nem a ti hálóinges tulajotok öltönyben? 

*Dubai befektető csinálna élvonalbeli együttest a megye I-es Várpalotából*

Lehetséges, hogy hamarosan NB I-es labdarúgócsapata lesz Várpalotának. Az indexveszprem.hu információi szerint egy dubai befektető hatalmas összeget, tízmillió dollárt is áldozna arra, hogy a harmadosztályba idén feljutó együttes három éven belül az élvonalban szerepelhessen.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6230, 330X247_NSO_NEMZETI_BAJNOKSÁG_CIKK --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6230&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6230&ord=2679858"></script> <noscript>

</noscript>



Fotó: indexveszprem.hu
Ahmed Bakro (jobbra) átveszi a csapat mezét a vezetőktől



Valószínűleg nem sok várpalotai drukker reménykedett abban, hogy valaha is élvonalbeli csapata lesz a 21 ezer lakosú kisvárosnak. Pedig az együttes nem szerepelt rosszul a 2008–2009-es szezonban sem, megnyerte a Veszprém megyei I. osztályú bajnokság küzdelmeit, de az „igazi” első osztály ennek ellenére csak álom. Vagy mégsem?

Az indexveszprem.hu információi szerint egy dubai befektető kész súlyos összegeket, akár tízmillió dollárt is áldozni arra, hogy három éven belül Soproni Ligában induló gárdát faragjon az NB III-ba frissen feljutott alakulatból.

Ahmed Bakro, a szóban forgó üzletember Magyarországon él, és közeli barátja a dubai uralkodó fiának – tulajdonképpen az ő képviseletében támogatná a klubot. Azaz gyakorlatilag máris megteszi, hiszen már most 1 millió forint értékű felszerelést ajándékozott a várpalotai felnőtt- és utánpótláscsapatoknak.

A jövőben pedig elképesztő méretűre, akár tízmillió dollárra is nőhet a támogatás mértéke. Az üzletember három esztendőn belül az élvonalba juttatná az együttest. „Az első évben egy stabil, fiatalokból álló gárda létrehozását, a másodikban pedig az NB II-be kerülést tűzte ki célul. A harmadik szezon már az első osztályba jutásról szól” – tájékoztatott a dubai üzletember terveiről Baranyai Máté, a Várpalotai Bányász menedzsere.

Ahmed Bakro nemcsak a klubot, hanem a létesítményt is fejlesztené, elmondása szerint a lelátót nyugat-európai szintűre alakítaná, az öltözőket is felújítaná, valamint műfüves pályát építene a mostani játéktér mellé. Az üzletember az anyagi támogatáson kívül a kapcsolatai révén azt is lehetővé tenné, hogy a csapat szíriai, egyiptomi, tunéziai és marokkói ellenfelek ellen léphessen pályára a jövőben.

Az együttműködés még nem hivatalos, a felek várhatóan hétfőn, Budapesten írják alá a szerződé


----------



## afca (2009 Június 14)

Ez nem az a kaftános.Majd ez is hozza a színesbőrűeket az Iráni ligából.Hozzánk megint jött kettő!!


----------



## Bárdos L (2009 Június 14)

*Kupagyőztes a Kolozsvári CFR*

Szombat este a Temesvár legyőzésével második kupagyőzelmét aratta a Pászkány Árpi által pénzelt Kolozsvári CFR 1907. A győzelmet az erdélyi, különösen a kolozsvári magyarok színe-java sajátjaként ünnepelheti.
Bravó!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 14)

Bárdos L írta:


> Szombat este a Temesvár legyőzésével második kupagyőzelmét aratta a Pászkány Árpi által pénzelt Kolozsvári CFR 1907. A győzelmet az erdélyi, különösen a kolozsvári magyarok színe-java sajátjaként ünnepelheti.
> Bravó!



Gratulálok nekeik. Így legalább elindulhat CFR az Európa Ligában!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 14)

A Cluj,,Kolozsvár,,Romániában Magyar csapat??Úgy értem a szurkolói Magyarul szurkolnak vagy Románul?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 14)

afca írta:


> A Cluj,,Kolozsvár,,Romániában Magyar csapat??Úgy értem a szurkolói Magyarul szurkolnak vagy Románul?



Úgy tudom van egy magyar szektoruk, akik elkülönülnek a románoktól, de inkább románul szurkolnak. Annál is inkább, mert szerintem egy játékos sem tud magyarul.
Egyébként nem hallottam ellentétekről a belső szurkolótáborok között. 
A kolozsvári egyetemi csapat szurkolói viszont előszeretettel vernek magyarokat.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 14)

*Három év számokban*





A z NB I-be jutásra a Vecsés elleni sikerrel tették fel a koronát a zöld-fehérek (balról: Tóth, Deme, Ferenczi, Pölöskey)


*4* Három idény alatt ennyi edző próbálta viszszavezetni az élvonalba az FTC-t. Gellei Imrének, Zoran Kunticsnak és Csank Jánosnak nem sikerült , az angol Bobby Davisonnal (képünkön) harcolták ki a zöldek a feljutást. 

*39* Ferenczi István ennyi találattal lett a Fradi gólkirálya a másodosztályban. A csatár nyáron szerződött a csapathoz, és egy bajnoki kiírásban volt ennyiszer eredményes. 

*90 *Ennyi mérkőzésen lépett pályára a Fradi a Keleti csoportban. Hatvanegyet megnyert, huszonkétszer döntetlent ért el, és hétszer vereséget szenvedett. A Ferencváros futballistái az idei bajnokságban nem ismertek kegyelmet, amíg fel nem jutottak. Dragóner Attila (képünkön) és Ferenczi arccsonttörés után is vállalta a játékot.

*227 *Közel száz mérkőzés alatt ennyiszer találtak az ellenfelek kapujába a ferencvárosiak. A legtöbbet a szolnokiak kapták egy mérkőzésen, 8-1-re veszítettek 2008 őszén az Albert stadionban. 

*1036* A Ferencváros első (2006. augusztus 12.), és a tegnapi, utolsó, Vecsés ellen játszott NB II-es meccse között eltelt napok száma ez. 

*5951 *Átlagban ennyien voltak az NB II-es meccseken. A legtöbben, 15 ezren, az első találkozót látták. A szurkolók (képünkön Lipcseivel) kitartottak a csapat mellett.

*7 milliárd* Ennyi forintért vette meg az angol Kevin McCabe az FTC labdarúgócsapatát, valamint az Albert stadiont 2008-ban, és 2009-re újra NB I-es csapatot ígért. Teljesítette, amit vállalt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 14)

afca írta:


> Ez nem az a kaftános.Majd ez is hozza a színesbőrűeket az Iráni ligából.Hozzánk megint jött kettő!!



Miért nem erőlteti a magyar fiatalokat? Sokkal többet érne mint a fekák.
Itthonról is vihetne el srácokat. Egy csomó akadémia van már az országban.
Így ők is tudnának játszani, mint a drága idegenlégiósok.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Miért nem erőlteti a magyar fiatalokat? Sokkal többet érne mint a fekák.
> Itthonról is vihetne el srácokat. Egy csomó akadémia van már az országban.
> Így ők is tudnának játszani, mint a drága idegenlégiósok.


 A fekete játékosaink közül csak Hassan aki tud focizni.A csatárunk Nlend 6 gólg jutott.Annyit rúg egy védő is
Regedei állítólag Cipruson folytatja.Nagy kár érte.Ő nálunk úgy megvolt becsülve mintha ő lett volna Romárió!!A szurkolók nagyon szerették.Nagy kár,hogy elmegy.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 29. forduló:

Eredmények: Illésháza–Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 5:1 (4:1), g.: Marics (4., 44., 58.),. Mikóczi, (20.), Skuby (23. –11-esből), ill. Orosz (32.); Vágfarkasd–Feketenyék 3:2 (2:1), g.: Halászik (1.), Mészáros (30.), Pál (55.), ill. Barčák (41. – 11-esből), Augustín (59.); Nyékvárkony–Balony 11:1 (5:0), g.: Méhes T. (1., 83., 90.), Gróf (22., 31.), Csémy (27., 72. – 11-esből), Pollák (29.), öngól (47.), Méhes G. (63.), Kósa (86.), ill. öngól (78.); Nagymegyer–Dióspatony 3:2 (2:2), g.: Szabó (5.), Olejník (75.), Varga (90.), ill. Sercel (31.), Bognár (42.); Nádszeg–Tallós 1:0 (1:0), g.: Ivicze (26.); Vága–Vásárút 2:2 (1:2), g.: Takáč (10.), Javor (88.), ill. Dórák (30.), Kovács (35.); Vágsellye B–Nagyfödémes 2:4 (3:1), g.: Dékány (26., 39.), Molnár (36.), Vojtíšek (50.), ill. Chudý (6., 66., 69.), Csandal (72., 90.). A Csallóközkürt–Močenok mérkőzés elmaradt, a vendégek ugyanis nem érkeztek meg a helyszínre. 

A bajnokság állása: 

1. Illésháza 29 21 3 5 87:26 66 

2. Nádszeg 29 17 6 6 65:31 57 

3. Csallóközkürt 29 16 7 6 56:37 55 

4. Nyékvárkony 29 15 5 9 87:46 50 

5. Vágfarkasd 29 13 8 8 47:43 47 

6. Nagymegyer 29 13 7 9 50:41 46 

7. Tallós 29 13 5 11 61:45 44 

8. Dióspatony 29 11 10 8 49:34 43 

9. Feketenyék 29 13 4 12 66:57 43 10. Nagyfödémes 29 12 5 12 48:47 41 11. Vásárút 29 10 8 11 40:45 38 

12. Močenok 29 10 6 13 40:49 36 

13.Vága 29 8 4 17 48:81 28 

14. Vágsellye B 29 7 4 18 41:84 25 

15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 29 6 3 20 29:68 21 

16. Balony 29 2 5 22 31:111 11 A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levonnak.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

*Figo: Szégyen, amit a Real Madrid művel! *


Kemény kritikával illette Luís Figo egykori csapatát, a Real Madridot. A visszavonult, 127-szeres portugál válogatott labdarúgó szerint szégyen az, ahogy a királyi gárda bődületes összegeket költ átigazolásokra a gazdasági világválság kellős közepén. Az Inter együttesében profi pályafutását a hetekben befejező szélső hozzátette, nagyon jó játékosnak tartja Kakát és Cristiano Ronaldót, de nem érzi arányosnak az értük kifizetett, vagyont érő összeget. 
Sokan nem nézik jó szemmel, hogy úgy gyűjti össze a világ legjobb játékosait a Real Madrid, hogy a pénz csak másodlagos szereplőnek bizonyul. Legutóbb a klubbot 2000 és 2005 között erősítő Luís Figo fakadt ki csapatára és a régi-új elnökre, Florentino Pérezre. 
A goal.com információi szerint a portugál játékost leginkább a nehéz financiális helyzetben repkedő tíz- sőt százmillió eurók zavarják. „Akkor, amikor a gazdasági világválság még bőven érezteti a hatását, a Real Madrid által kidobott összegek egyszerűen szégyenteljesek" – fogalmazott Figo. 
A világ leggazdagabb együttese az elmúlt egy hétben 67,2 millió euróért szerezte meg Kakát, majd 94 milliót költött Cristiano Ronaldóra és úgy tűnik ezzel messze nincs vége, mivel állítólag Pérez 255 milliós kasszából erősítheti meg csapatát a nyár folyamán. 
„Kaká és Cristiano (Ronaldo a szerk.) egyaránt fantasztikus játékosok, de ennyit azért nem érnek" – fortyogott a 36 esztendős veterán. 
Érdekesség, hogy annak idején nem más tetszelgett a blancók két friss szerzeményének helyében, mint Figo. 2000-ben ugyanis világrekordnak számító 37 millió fontért tette át székhelyét Barcelonából Madridba. 
A május végén visszavonult játékos néhány jó tanáccsal látta el az Interből egy új, még ismeretlen csapathoz készülődő Zlatan Ibrahimovicot, akit kapcsolatba hozták már a Barcelonával, de a Real Madriddal is. 
„Az Interben eltöltött éveim során sokat fejlődött és egy valódi világklasszis vált belőle. Ezek után többször mérlegelnie kell, mi számára a legmegfelelőbb" – zárta mondandóját Figo. 










































forrás:sport híradó


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

<SCRIPT src="/js/notw.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>





RYAN GIGGS: £4.5 million 





MICHAEL CARRICK: £4.25 million 





CRISTIANO RONALDO: £4 million 





WAYNE ROONEY: £3.5 million 





WES BROWN: £3.5 million 





PAUL SCHOLES: £2 million 





SIR ALEX FERGUSON: £2million


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

*Club World Ranking
Club-Weltrangliste
Clasificación Mundial de los Clubes
Classement Mondial des Clubs* 

_*by IFFHS*_ 
*Top 350*
_(1st June 2008 - 31st May 2009)_​ <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=46><COL width=80><COL width=399><COL width=204><COL width=87></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=46 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=80>(2.)</TD><TD align=left width=399>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left width=204>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right width=87>315,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(1.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>315,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(3.)</TD><TD align=left>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>276,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>248,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>5.</TD><TD align=middle>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>247,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>245,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>234,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>232,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>9.</TD><TD align=middle>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>228,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Gr&ecirc;mio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>222,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>218,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>215,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>211,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>210,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>S&atilde;o Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>199,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>198,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(45.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>193,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>191,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>190,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>189,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>187,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(24.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>185,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>23.</TD><TD align=middle>(35.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras S&atilde;o Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>184,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>182,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>25.</TD><TD align=middle>(30.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>181,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>178,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>175,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>28.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>174,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>29.</TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>172,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>171,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>31.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos AO Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>169,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>32.</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>168,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>168,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(41.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>36.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>38.</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>163,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>39.</TD><TD align=middle>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>162,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>42.</TD><TD align=middle>(42.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>158,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>43.</TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>157,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>44.</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>FC K&oslash;benhavn</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>156,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>45.</TD><TD align=middle>(42.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coru&ntilde;a</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>155,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>155,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>50.</TD><TD align=middle>(46.)</TD><TD align=left>Hertha BSC Berlin</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>154,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>51.</TD><TD align=middle>(57.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>153,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>52.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>54.</TD><TD align=middle>(46.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>55.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>56.</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>FC BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>147,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(76.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>147,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>SSC Napoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>59.</TD><TD align=middle>(55.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>143,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>60.</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>143,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>142,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>62.</TD><TD align=middle>(53.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>141,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>63.</TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Li&egrave;ge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>139,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>137,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>65.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>137,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>66.</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>68.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>135,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>134,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(90.)</TD><TD align=left>KKS Lech Poznań</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>132,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>71.</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>132,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(66.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Bunyodkor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>131,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>73.</TD><TD align=middle>(82.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>129,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>74.</TD><TD align=middle>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(75.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>76.</TD><TD align=middle>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>79.</TD><TD align=middle>(72.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>127,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>80.</TD><TD align=middle>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>127,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>126,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>82.</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>125,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>124,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>84.</TD><TD align=middle>(86.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>123,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>85.</TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Sociedad Deportivo Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Sawahel Alexandria (Haras Hodoud)</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>90.</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>92.</TD><TD align=middle>(89.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>117,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>93.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>94.</TD><TD align=middle>(101.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Artmedia Petrzalka</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>115,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>98.</TD><TD align=middle>(87.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>114,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>Anorthosis Ammochostos</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>114,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>102.</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>113,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>104.</TD><TD align=middle>(91.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(101.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>107.</TD><TD align=middle>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>111,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>108.</TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>Kalmar FF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>110,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>109.</TD><TD align=middle>(112.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>110,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>110.</TD><TD align=middle>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR Ecomax Cluj-Napoca</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>109,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>111.</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>108,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>112.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>113.</TD><TD align=middle>(146.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(84.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(123.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(96.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>117.</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>IFK Göteborg</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>118.</TD><TD align=middle>(114.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Žilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>105,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>119.</TD><TD align=middle>(119.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor FK Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>120.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(114.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>122.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>123.</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(112.)</TD><TD align=left>Br&oslash;ndby IF</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(116.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Everton Vina del Mar</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>126.</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>101,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>127.</TD><TD align=middle>(126.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Safa SC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(157.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>130.</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>131.</TD><TD align=middle>(118.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>132.</TD><TD align=middle>(126.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>98,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>134.</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>Coritiba FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Genoa 1893</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(124.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>137.</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>97,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>138.</TD><TD align=middle>(140.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>140.</TD><TD align=middle>(126.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>95,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>141.</TD><TD align=middle>(121.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>95,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>142.</TD><TD align=middle>(153.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Politehnica Timisoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>143.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>Adelaide United FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Nancy-Lorraine</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(124.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>147.</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(108.)</TD><TD align=left>NEC Nimwegen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>93,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>150.</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>92,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>151.</TD><TD align=middle>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Marathón San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>92,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>153.</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(146.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Táchira San Cristóbal</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porte&ntilde;o FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>St. Patrick's Athletic</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(150.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Vasco da Gama Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(169.)</TD><TD align=left>Heartland FC Oweri</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(169.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Hajduk Split</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>162.</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(138.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Flora Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>89,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>164.</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>Sūduva Marijampole</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Grenoble Foot 38</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(142.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>Portsmouth FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>169.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>171.</TD><TD align=middle>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>86,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>172.</TD><TD align=middle>(148.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Vitória Salvador (Bahia)</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Fulham FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>177.</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>178.</TD><TD align=middle>(192.)</TD><TD align=left>Guaraní FC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>Tauro FC</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>181.</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Genk</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(232.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Shabab FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Vorskla Poltava</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>184.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>CCD Tolima Ibague</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>189.</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>83,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Éntente Sportife de Sétif</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>83,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(148.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>83,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Nagoya Grampus Eight</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>83,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>193.</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pohang Steelers</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(167.)</TD><TD align=left>Enyimba International FC Aba</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(199.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivas Spor Kulübü (Sivasspor)</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>202.</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>RCD Espanyol Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC Chermo More Varna</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Municipal Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>207.</TD><TD align=middle>(232.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Desportivo 1° de Agosto Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>South China AA</TD><TD align=left>Hong Kong/2</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>209.</TD><TD align=middle>(132.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Africain Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Dynamos Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Sturm Graz</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>212.</TD><TD align=middle>(265.)</TD><TD align=left>Beitar Jerusalem</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Monomotapa United Harare</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(181.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>TSG Hoffenheim</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Málaga CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Rubin Kasan</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>221.</TD><TD align=middle>(216.)</TD><TD align=left>Envigado FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Ancash Huaraz</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>223.</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Nordsj&aelig;lland (Farum)</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(217.)</TD><TD align=left>CPD Junior Barranquilla</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>225.</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>226.</TD><TD align=middle>(200.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Olimpia Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(139.)</TD><TD align=left>FBK Kaunas</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>Wisła Kraków</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Huracán Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>232.</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pyunik Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(369.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Majd Damascus</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>FC WIT Georgia Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>Chonburi FC</TD><TD align=left>Thailand/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>236.</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahed FC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>Kano Pillars FC</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>238.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Cagliari Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Betis Balompié</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>242.</TD><TD align=middle>(219.)</TD><TD align=left>Persepolis FC Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>ENPPI Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>244.</TD><TD align=middle>(215.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Honka Espoo</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>José Gálvez Chimbote</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>249.</TD><TD align=middle>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Kawasaki Frontale</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(496.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Kuwait SC Kaifan</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Teplice</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Neftchi Fergana</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>The Bohemians FAC Dublin</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>254.</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(206.)</TD><TD align=left>OGC Nice</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>258.</TD><TD align=middle>(232.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad César Valleja</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>Mariano Melgar FBC Arequipa</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Al-Saheli Sana'a</TD><TD align=left>Yemen/1</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>261.</TD><TD align=middle>(194.)</TD><TD align=left>Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Grasshopper-Club Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Midtjylland</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>264.</TD><TD align=middle>(434.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Seoul</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(213.)</TD><TD align=left>Jeunesse Sportive de Kabylie, Tizi Ouzou</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>CAPS United Harara</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>267.</TD><TD align=middle>(176.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Shanghai Shenhua FC</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Interblock Ljubljana</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(222.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Houston Dynamo</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(232.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Győr ETO</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>277.</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>PAOK Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(238.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Borac Čačak</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(192.)</TD><TD align=left>Asante Kotoko Kumasi</TD><TD align=left>Ghana/2</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(376.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC Angola</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>281.</TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Bursaspor K Bursa</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(307.)</TD><TD align=left>KV Mechelen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>283.</TD><TD align=middle>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Juan Aurich de Chiclayo</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(256.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>Esteghlal FC Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Shandong Luneng Taishan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>287.</TD><TD align=middle>(391.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Sporting de Gijon</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Omonia FC Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>FHK Liepajas Metalurgs</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>PFK Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>Wigan Athletic FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>293.</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(309.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Gharrafa Club Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>295.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Glentoran FC Belfast</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(448.)</TD><TD align=left>Tianjin Teda FC</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(309.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sol de America Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>299.</TD><TD align=middle>(307.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Wehdat Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(363.)</TD><TD align=left>Grupo Desportivo e Recreativo do Libolo</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dnipr Dnipropetrovsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(224.)</TD><TD align=left>KP Legia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>303.</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>Crusaders FC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Estelí FC</TD><TD align=left>Nicaragua/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(370.)</TD><TD align=left>Valenciennes AFC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(241.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Domžale</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Atalanta Bergamasca Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(344.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Bellinzona</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(378.)</TD><TD align=left>Bayelsa United FC Yenagoa</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>311.</TD><TD align=middle>(222.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Pe&ntilde;arol Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(350.)</TD><TD align=left>Falkirk FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(265.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Vojvodina Novi Sad</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Nacional Madeira Funchal</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Rabotnički Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>316.</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Jazeera Abu Dhabi</TD><TD align=left>UAE/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Aris Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>318.</TD><TD align=middle>(350.)</TD><TD align=left>AS FAR Rabat</TD><TD align=left>Maroc/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>319.</TD><TD align=middle>(309.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Arrows Lusaka</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Deportiva y Cultural de Pereira</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Náutico Capibaribe Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Unión Espa&ntilde;ola Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>UD Almeria</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Hull City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(370.)</TD><TD align=left>Stoke City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(350.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético Osasuna</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>329.</TD><TD align=middle>(180.)</TD><TD align=left>Espérance Sportive de Tunis</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Suwon Samsung Blue-Wings FC</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(293.)</TD><TD align=left>Union Sportive de Douala</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>332.</TD><TD align=middle>(347.)</TD><TD align=left>CDC Atlético Nacional Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(265.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(365.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Rapid Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(274.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Luis Ángel Firpo Usulutan</TD><TD align=left>El Salvador/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>336.</TD><TD align=middle>(402.)</TD><TD align=left>Becamex B&igrave;nh Duong</TD><TD align=left>Vietnam/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(268.)</TD><TD align=left>Alianza Atletico Sullana</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(340.)</TD><TD align=left>Heart of Midlothian FC Edinburgh</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>339.</TD><TD align=middle>(350.)</TD><TD align=left>Getafe FC</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(422.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(365.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Tirana</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(412.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittifaq Dammam</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Torino FC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(304.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Beijing Guoan</TD><TD align=left>China/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Siena</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>346.</TD><TD align=middle>(323.)</TD><TD align=left>SuperSport United Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(422.)</TD><TD align=left>Zobahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(391.)</TD><TD align=left>Makedonija GP Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(347.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Tavrija Simferopol</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>350.</TD><TD align=middle>(378.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dacia Chisinau</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(378.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(331.)</TD><TD align=left>FH Hafnafjör&eth;ur</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(283.)</TD><TD align=left>APOEL Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>
</TD><TD align=middle>(324.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cobreloa Calama</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 15)

Felkészülési mérkőzések:

1. 7.: MFK Artmedia Petržalka - Honvéd Budapešť (Maď./I. liga) 23. 6.: Diósgyör (Maď./I. liga) - 1. FC Tatran Prešov
4. 7. o 17.00 h.: Dukla Banská Bystrica - Honvéd Budapešť (Maď./I. liga)
17. 6.: FC Nitra - Honvéd Budapešť (Maď./I. liga)
24. 6.: FC Nitra - FC Györ (Maď./I. liga)


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 15)

Figo-nak igaza van, de ez az ő szájából nem hangzik szépen. Inkább a Szentkirályit reklámozná.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 15)

*A Ferencváros csapata nyerte a második alkalommal kiírt Puskás-Suzuki Kupa nemzetközi utánpótlás labdarúgótornát, miután a vasárnapi, székesfehérvári fináléban nagy csatában, 2-1-re legyőzte a Budapest Honvédot.*
<!--more-->A felcsúti Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia (PFLA) által rendezett viadal fináléjában az FTC U17-es együttese hátrányból állt fel, s három perccel a rendes játékidő vége előtt, 11-esből szerzett góllal tudott nyerni az egész tornán remeklő, korábban a Panathinaikoszt és a Real Madridot is legyőző Honvéd ellen. A bronzérmet a Real fiataljai szerezték meg, akik a szlovák Slovan Bratislava legjobbjait győzték le a harmadik helyért rendezett mérkőzésen 3-2-re. A PFLA új épületegyüttesének szerdai ünnepélyes felszentelésével kezdődött tornán a házigazdákkal együtt hat csapat szerepelt. Az ötödik helyet a Panathinaikosz szerezte meg a hazaiak legyőzésével.
:ugras: Szép volt srácok! Néztem a döntőt és nagyon sok pozitív dolgot láttam. Ezek a magyar fiatalok tehetségesek és van bennük potenciál. Remélem, mire felnőtt korba érnek, nem esnek vissza és partiban lesznek majd a legjobbakkal. Sajnos ezidáig ez nem sikerült nekünk, a magyar edzők nem tudták olyan szinten tovább vinni őket és megálltak a fejlődésben.
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

2009-2010 szezon Ajax hazai meze.
ide


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A Slovan Bratislava szerződtette az Újpest FC-től a bosnyák válogatott középpályást </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15034&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=51 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=15034&itemid=51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.06.15. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A hároméves szerződést aláíró labdarúgó alapembere volt a lila-fehéreknek, a kapus Balajcza Szabolcs mögött ő volt a legtöbbet a pályán az elmúlt idényben - egészen pontosan 38 mérkőzésen kapott szerepet, ebből 27 bajnoki, 5 Magyar Kupa, 6 pedig Ligakupa összecsapás volt. 
"Az Újpest FC ezúton is köszönetet mond Mario Bozic-nak a klubunknál eltöltött időszakért, sok sikert kíván pályafutása folytatásához." - olvasható az ujpestfc.hu-n.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
De miért pont a Slovannak adták el?Adták volna a Kabai Cukornak!!!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 16)

Mert ezek senkiháziak! A slovantól kapták a több pénzt gondolom.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">1.Ligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>562</TD><TD align=right>3.130.850.000 € </TD><TD align=right>156.542.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Primera División* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>513</TD><TD align=right>2.540.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>127.045.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Serie A* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>540</TD><TD align=right>2.267.305.000 € </TD><TD align=right>113.365.250 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>496</TD><TD align=right>1.537.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>85.438.889 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ligue 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>555</TD><TD align=right>1.372.000.000 € </TD><TD align=right>68.600.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>381</TD><TD align=right>716.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>44.773.438 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Süper Lig* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>496</TD><TD align=right>667.600.000 € </TD><TD align=right>37.088.889 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Eredivisie* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>506</TD><TD align=right>654.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>36.379.167 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*SuperLiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>431</TD><TD align=right>603.350.000 € </TD><TD align=right>37.709.375 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Super League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>434</TD><TD align=right>491.800.000 € </TD><TD align=right>30.737.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>424</TD><TD align=right>478.800.000 € </TD><TD align=right>29.925.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jupiler Pro League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>478</TD><TD align=right>427.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>23.768.056 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>325</TD><TD align=right>319.470.000 € </TD><TD align=right>26.622.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liga 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>511</TD><TD align=right>297.775.000 € </TD><TD align=right>16.543.056 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>306</TD><TD align=right>219.975.000 € </TD><TD align=right>18.331.250 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Allsvenskan* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>399</TD><TD align=right>195.440.000 € </TD><TD align=right>12.215.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ekstraklasa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>423</TD><TD align=right>173.925.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.870.313 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*T-Com 1. HNL* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>336</TD><TD align=right>171.150.000 € </TD><TD align=right>14.262.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Gambrinus Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>424</TD><TD align=right>167.760.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.485.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*SuperLiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>314</TD><TD align=right>166.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>13.837.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Axpo Super League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>257</TD><TD align=right>159.675.000 € </TD><TD align=right>15.967.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Tippeligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>391</TD><TD align=right>155.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>9.739.063 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>266</TD><TD align=right>138.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>13.837.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Veikkausliiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>317</TD><TD align=right>96.325.000 € </TD><TD align=right>6.880.357 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Nemzeti Bajnoksag* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>423</TD><TD align=right>74.675.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.667.188 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Prva Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>251</TD><TD align=right>54.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>5.437.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*"A" Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>416</TD><TD align=right>39.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.440.625 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Corgon liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>329</TD><TD align=right>30.225.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.518.750 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Eircom League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>249</TD><TD align=right>16.415.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.641.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*BGL Ligue* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>370</TD><TD align=right>15.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.098.214 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Landsbankadeild* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>301</TD><TD align=right>7.535.000 € </TD><TD align=right>627.917 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">2.Ligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Championship* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>661</TD><TD align=right>567.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>23.646.875 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Segunda División* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>560</TD><TD align=right>416.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>18.927.273 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ligue 2* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>549</TD><TD align=right>331.800.000 </TD><TD align=right>16.590.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*2.Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>504</TD><TD align=right>316.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>17.577.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Serie B* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>605</TD><TD align=right>305.495.000 </TD><TD align=right>13.886.136 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Lig* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>505</TD><TD align=right>140.025.000 </TD><TD align=right>7.779.167 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B Ethniki* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>494</TD><TD align=right>125.945.000 </TD><TD align=right>6.996.944 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jupiler League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>546</TD><TD align=right>117.100.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.855.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>511</TD><TD align=right>105.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.270.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liga de Honra* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>389</TD><TD align=right>76.225.000 </TD><TD align=right>4.764.063 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*EXQI-League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>19</TD><TD align=middle>452</TD><TD align=right>71.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.740.789 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superettan* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>409</TD><TD align=right>65.785.000 </TD><TD align=right>4.111.563 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>429</TD><TD align=right>65.300.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.627.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>387</TD><TD align=right>63.550.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.971.875 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*First Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>247</TD><TD align=right>56.972.500 </TD><TD align=right>5.697.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Challenge League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>371</TD><TD align=right>56.325.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.520.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Prva liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>570</TD><TD align=right>53.050.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.947.222 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Druha Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>407</TD><TD align=right>51.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.220.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Erste Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>300</TD><TD align=right>45.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.756.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Perscha Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>443</TD><TD align=right>44.800.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.488.889 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*2. Liga Kroatien* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>399</TD><TD align=right>26.460.000 </TD><TD align=right>1.653.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Adeccoligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>356</TD><TD align=right>11.330.000 </TD><TD align=right>708.125 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ykkönen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>318</TD><TD align=right>10.925.000 </TD><TD align=right>780.357 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Deild Karla* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>117</TD><TD align=right>600.000 </TD><TD align=right>50.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Nationale Pokalwettbewerbe</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*FA-Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>124</TD><TD align=middle>3095</TD><TD align=right>3.993.570.000 </TD><TD align=right>32.206.210 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*League Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>92</TD><TD align=middle>2540</TD><TD align=right>3.885.220.000 </TD><TD align=right>42.230.652 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Copa del Rey* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>83</TD><TD align=middle>1821</TD><TD align=right>2.943.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>35.462.651 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coppa Italia* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>78</TD><TD align=middle>1944</TD><TD align=right>2.637.715.000 </TD><TD align=right>33.816.859 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*DFB-Pokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1680</TD><TD align=right>1.913.560.000 </TD><TD align=right>29.899.375 </TD><TD class=ac> </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coupe de la Ligue* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>45</TD><TD align=middle>1241</TD><TD align=right>1.723.625.000 </TD><TD align=right>38.302.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coupe de France* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1370</TD><TD align=right>1.570.500.000 </TD><TD align=right>24.539.063 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Türkiye Kupasi* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>54</TD><TD align=middle>1326</TD><TD align=right>831.625.000 </TD><TD align=right>15.400.463 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*KNVB Beker* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>63</TD><TD align=middle>1450</TD><TD align=right>784.520.000 </TD><TD align=right>12.452.698 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Supercopa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>54</TD><TD align=right>605.000.000 </TD><TD align=right>302.500.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Supercoppa Italiana* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>54</TD><TD align=right>555.350.000 </TD><TD align=right>277.675.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Community Shield* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>61</TD><TD align=right>522.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>261.200.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Kypello Elladas* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>462</TD><TD align=right>510.875.000 </TD><TD align=right>31.929.688 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Kubok Ukrainy* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>32</TD><TD align=middle>727</TD><TD align=right>507.975.000 </TD><TD align=right>15.874.219 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Beker van Belgie* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>46</TD><TD align=middle>1081</TD><TD align=right>490.780.000 </TD><TD align=right>10.669.130 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Schottischer Ligapokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>42</TD><TD align=middle>1084</TD><TD align=right>394.067.500 </TD><TD align=right>9.382.560 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*DBU Landspokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>108</TD><TD align=middle>1479</TD><TD align=right>293.220.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.715.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Svenska Cupen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>71</TD><TD align=middle>976</TD><TD align=right>268.300.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.778.873 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superkubok Ukrainy* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>59</TD><TD align=right>239.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>119.700.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Schweizer Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1185</TD><TD align=right>213.750.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.339.844 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*ÖFB-Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>61</TD><TD align=middle>1421</TD><TD align=right>187.150.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.068.033 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*TFF Süper Kupa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>57</TD><TD align=right>140.700.000 </TD><TD align=right>70.350.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liigacup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>317</TD><TD align=right>96.325.000 </TD><TD align=right>6.880.357 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Challenge Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>30</TD><TD align=middle>759</TD><TD align=right>74.597.500 </TD><TD align=right>2.486.583 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Pokal Hervis* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>354</TD><TD align=right>59.500.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.718.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Suomen Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>94</TD><TD align=right>41.575.000 </TD><TD align=right>10.393.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Amateurligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*League One* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>677</TD><TD align=right>127.870.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.327.917 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*3.Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>522</TD><TD align=right>104.900.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.245.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 3* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>373</TD><TD align=right>3.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>212.500 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga Ost* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>389</TD><TD align=right>3.350.000 </TD><TD align=right>209.375 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jugendliga U19* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>394</TD><TD align=right>2.000.000 </TD><TD align=right>166.667 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd BL Süd/Südwest* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>363</TD><TD align=right>1.850.100 </TD><TD align=right>132.150 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga Mitte* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>353</TD><TD align=right>1.850.000 </TD><TD align=right>115.625 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd. BL Nord/Nordost* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>326</TD><TD align=right>1.600.000 </TD><TD align=right>114.286 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 2* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>340</TD><TD align=right>1.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>95.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>416</TD><TD align=right>1.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>67.188 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd. BL West* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>336</TD><TD align=right>1.025.000 </TD><TD align=right>73.214 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga West* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>413</TD><TD align=right>500.000 </TD><TD align=right>31.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL West *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>325</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL Nord/Nordost *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>356</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL Süd/Südwest *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>374</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">1.Ligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">&oslash; MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>562</TD><TD align=right>3.130.850.000 € </TD><TD align=right>156.542.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Primera División* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>513</TD><TD align=right>2.540.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>127.045.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Serie A* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>540</TD><TD align=right>2.267.305.000 € </TD><TD align=right>113.365.250 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>496</TD><TD align=right>1.537.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>85.438.889 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ligue 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>555</TD><TD align=right>1.372.000.000 € </TD><TD align=right>68.600.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>381</TD><TD align=right>716.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>44.773.438 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Süper Lig* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>496</TD><TD align=right>667.600.000 € </TD><TD align=right>37.088.889 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Eredivisie* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>506</TD><TD align=right>654.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>36.379.167 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*SuperLiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>431</TD><TD align=right>603.350.000 € </TD><TD align=right>37.709.375 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Super League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>434</TD><TD align=right>491.800.000 € </TD><TD align=right>30.737.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>424</TD><TD align=right>478.800.000 € </TD><TD align=right>29.925.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jupiler Pro League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>478</TD><TD align=right>427.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>23.768.056 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Premier League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>325</TD><TD align=right>319.470.000 € </TD><TD align=right>26.622.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liga 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>511</TD><TD align=right>297.775.000 € </TD><TD align=right>16.543.056 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>306</TD><TD align=right>219.975.000 € </TD><TD align=right>18.331.250 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Allsvenskan* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>399</TD><TD align=right>195.440.000 € </TD><TD align=right>12.215.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ekstraklasa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>423</TD><TD align=right>173.925.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.870.313 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*T-Com 1. HNL* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>336</TD><TD align=right>171.150.000 € </TD><TD align=right>14.262.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Gambrinus Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>424</TD><TD align=right>167.760.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.485.000 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*SuperLiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>314</TD><TD align=right>166.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>13.837.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Axpo Super League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>257</TD><TD align=right>159.675.000 € </TD><TD align=right>15.967.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Tippeligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>391</TD><TD align=right>155.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>9.739.063 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>266</TD><TD align=right>138.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>13.837.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Veikkausliiga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>317</TD><TD align=right>96.325.000 € </TD><TD align=right>6.880.357 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Nemzeti Bajnoksag* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>423</TD><TD align=right>74.675.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.667.188 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Prva Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>251</TD><TD align=right>54.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>5.437.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*"A" Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>416</TD><TD align=right>39.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.440.625 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Corgon liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>329</TD><TD align=right>30.225.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.518.750 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Eircom League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>249</TD><TD align=right>16.415.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.641.500 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*BGL Ligue* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>370</TD><TD align=right>15.375.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.098.214 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Landsbankadeild* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>301</TD><TD align=right>7.535.000 € </TD><TD align=right>627.917 € </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">2.Ligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">&oslash; MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Championship* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>661</TD><TD align=right>567.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>23.646.875 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Segunda División* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>560</TD><TD align=right>416.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>18.927.273 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ligue 2* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>549</TD><TD align=right>331.800.000 </TD><TD align=right>16.590.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*2.Bundesliga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>504</TD><TD align=right>316.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>17.577.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Serie B* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>605</TD><TD align=right>305.495.000 </TD><TD align=right>13.886.136 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Lig* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>505</TD><TD align=right>140.025.000 </TD><TD align=right>7.779.167 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B Ethniki* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>494</TD><TD align=right>125.945.000 </TD><TD align=right>6.996.944 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jupiler League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>546</TD><TD align=right>117.100.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.855.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>511</TD><TD align=right>105.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.270.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liga de Honra* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>389</TD><TD align=right>76.225.000 </TD><TD align=right>4.764.063 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*EXQI-League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>19</TD><TD align=middle>452</TD><TD align=right>71.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.740.789 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superettan* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>409</TD><TD align=right>65.785.000 </TD><TD align=right>4.111.563 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>429</TD><TD align=right>65.300.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.627.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>387</TD><TD align=right>63.550.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.971.875 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*First Division* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>247</TD><TD align=right>56.972.500 </TD><TD align=right>5.697.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Challenge League* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>371</TD><TD align=right>56.325.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.520.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Prva liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>570</TD><TD align=right>53.050.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.947.222 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Druha Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>407</TD><TD align=right>51.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.220.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Erste Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>300</TD><TD align=right>45.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.756.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Perscha Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>443</TD><TD align=right>44.800.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.488.889 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*2. Liga Kroatien* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>399</TD><TD align=right>26.460.000 </TD><TD align=right>1.653.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Adeccoligaen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>356</TD><TD align=right>11.330.000 </TD><TD align=right>708.125 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Ykkönen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>318</TD><TD align=right>10.925.000 </TD><TD align=right>780.357 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1. Deild Karla* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>117</TD><TD align=right>600.000 </TD><TD align=right>50.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Nationale Pokalwettbewerbe</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">&oslash; MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*FA-Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>124</TD><TD align=middle>3095</TD><TD align=right>3.993.570.000 </TD><TD align=right>32.206.210 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*League Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>92</TD><TD align=middle>2540</TD><TD align=right>3.885.220.000 </TD><TD align=right>42.230.652 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Copa del Rey* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>83</TD><TD align=middle>1821</TD><TD align=right>2.943.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>35.462.651 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coppa Italia* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>78</TD><TD align=middle>1944</TD><TD align=right>2.637.715.000 </TD><TD align=right>33.816.859 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*DFB-Pokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1680</TD><TD align=right>1.913.560.000 </TD><TD align=right>29.899.375 </TD><TD class=ac> </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coupe de la Ligue* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>45</TD><TD align=middle>1241</TD><TD align=right>1.723.625.000 </TD><TD align=right>38.302.778 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Coupe de France* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1370</TD><TD align=right>1.570.500.000 </TD><TD align=right>24.539.063 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Türkiye Kupasi* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>54</TD><TD align=middle>1326</TD><TD align=right>831.625.000 </TD><TD align=right>15.400.463 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*KNVB Beker* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>63</TD><TD align=middle>1450</TD><TD align=right>784.520.000 </TD><TD align=right>12.452.698 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Supercopa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>54</TD><TD align=right>605.000.000 </TD><TD align=right>302.500.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Supercoppa Italiana* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>54</TD><TD align=right>555.350.000 </TD><TD align=right>277.675.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Community Shield* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>61</TD><TD align=right>522.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>261.200.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Kypello Elladas* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>462</TD><TD align=right>510.875.000 </TD><TD align=right>31.929.688 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Kubok Ukrainy* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>32</TD><TD align=middle>727</TD><TD align=right>507.975.000 </TD><TD align=right>15.874.219 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Beker van Belgie* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>46</TD><TD align=middle>1081</TD><TD align=right>490.780.000 </TD><TD align=right>10.669.130 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Schottischer Ligapokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>42</TD><TD align=middle>1084</TD><TD align=right>394.067.500 </TD><TD align=right>9.382.560 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*DBU Landspokal* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>108</TD><TD align=middle>1479</TD><TD align=right>293.220.000 </TD><TD align=right>2.715.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Svenska Cupen* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>71</TD><TD align=middle>976</TD><TD align=right>268.300.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.778.873 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Superkubok Ukrainy* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>59</TD><TD align=right>239.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>119.700.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Schweizer Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>64</TD><TD align=middle>1185</TD><TD align=right>213.750.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.339.844 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*ÖFB-Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>61</TD><TD align=middle>1421</TD><TD align=right>187.150.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.068.033 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*TFF Süper Kupa* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>57</TD><TD align=right>140.700.000 </TD><TD align=right>70.350.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Liigacup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>317</TD><TD align=right>96.325.000 </TD><TD align=right>6.880.357 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Challenge Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>30</TD><TD align=middle>759</TD><TD align=right>74.597.500 </TD><TD align=right>2.486.583 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Pokal Hervis* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>354</TD><TD align=right>59.500.000 </TD><TD align=right>3.718.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Suomen Cup* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>94</TD><TD align=right>41.575.000 </TD><TD align=right>10.393.750 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Amateurligen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 677px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Land</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">&oslash; MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*League One* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>677</TD><TD align=right>127.870.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.327.917 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*3.Liga* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>522</TD><TD align=right>104.900.000 </TD><TD align=right>5.245.000 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 3* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>373</TD><TD align=right>3.400.000 </TD><TD align=right>212.500 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga Ost* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>389</TD><TD align=right>3.350.000 </TD><TD align=right>209.375 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Jugendliga U19* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>394</TD><TD align=right>2.000.000 </TD><TD align=right>166.667 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd BL Süd/Südwest* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>363</TD><TD align=right>1.850.100 </TD><TD align=right>132.150 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga Mitte* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>353</TD><TD align=right>1.850.000 </TD><TD align=right>115.625 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd. BL Nord/Nordost* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>326</TD><TD align=right>1.600.000 </TD><TD align=right>114.286 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 2* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>340</TD><TD align=right>1.525.000 </TD><TD align=right>95.313 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*1.Liga Gruppe 1* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>416</TD><TD align=right>1.075.000 </TD><TD align=right>67.188 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*A-Jgd. BL West* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>336</TD><TD align=right>1.025.000 </TD><TD align=right>73.214 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*Regionalliga West* </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>413</TD><TD align=right>500.000 </TD><TD align=right>31.250 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL West *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>325</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL Nord/Nordost *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>356</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac style="PADDING-RIGHT: 9px">



 </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=left>*B-Jgd BL Süd/Südwest *</TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>374</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD class=ac>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle height=150><TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 657px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Wettbewerb</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Vereine</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø MW</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Forum</TH></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Campeonato Brasileiro Série A </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>679</TD><TD align=right>544.125.000 € </TD><TD align=right>27.206.250 € </TD><TD>zum Forum </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



 Liga Peruana de Fútbol Apertura </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>508</TD><TD align=right>70.925.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.432.813 € </TD><TD>zum Forum </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



 Torneo Clausura </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>548</TD><TD align=right>651.075.000 € </TD><TD align=right>32.553.750 € </TD><TD>zum Forum </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



 Primera División Clausura </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>18</TD><TD align=middle>535</TD><TD align=right>527.960.000 € </TD><TD align=right>29.331.111 € </TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Major League Soccer </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>15</TD><TD align=middle>365</TD><TD align=right>66.250.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.416.667 € </TD><TD>zum Forum </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; WIDTH: 657px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Nationalmannschaft</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spieler</TH><TH style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø Alter</TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Gesamtwert </TH><TH class=ar style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">ø Marktwert </TH></TR><TR><TD align=left>




Spanien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>25.9</TD><TD align=right>463.000.000 € </TD><TD align=right>20.130.435 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Frankreich </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>26.9</TD><TD align=right>389.500.000 € </TD><TD align=right>15.580.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



England </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>28.2</TD><TD align=right>374.800.000 € </TD><TD align=right>14.415.385 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Italien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>28.5</TD><TD align=right>335.500.000 € </TD><TD align=right>14.586.957 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Portugal </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>26.8</TD><TD align=right>268.600.000 € </TD><TD align=right>11.191.667 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Niederlande </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>27.0</TD><TD align=right>235.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.256.522 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Kroatien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>27.5</TD><TD align=right>168.500.000 € </TD><TD align=right>6.480.769 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Russland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>27.2</TD><TD align=right>167.600.000 € </TD><TD align=right>7.980.952 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Deutschland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>25.8</TD><TD align=right>162.000.000 € </TD><TD align=right>10.125.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Serbien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>26.3</TD><TD align=right>143.200.000 € </TD><TD align=right>6.819.048 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Schweden </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>28.6</TD><TD align=right>124.500.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.788.462 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Tschechien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>27.5</TD><TD align=right>122.300.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.367.857 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Ukraine </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>27.2</TD><TD align=right>115.400.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.616.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Rumänien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>27.3</TD><TD align=right>107.125.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.693.966 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Türkei </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>24.6</TD><TD align=right>92.200.000 € </TD><TD align=right>4.190.909 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Bulgarien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>35</TD><TD align=middle>28.6</TD><TD align=right>90.425.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.583.571 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Schottland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>27</TD><TD align=middle>27.2</TD><TD align=right>90.350.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.346.296 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Schweiz </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>26.0</TD><TD align=right>87.300.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.968.182 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Irland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>22</TD><TD align=middle>26.5</TD><TD align=right>80.750.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.670.455 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Polen </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>31</TD><TD align=middle>26.9</TD><TD align=right>79.950.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.579.032 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Griechenland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>27.9</TD><TD align=right>79.300.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.776.190 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Bosnien-Herzegowina </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>26.7</TD><TD align=right>74.100.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.221.739 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Dänemark </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>27.6</TD><TD align=right>73.750.000 € </TD><TD align=right>3.072.917 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Slowakei </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>40</TD><TD align=middle>26.0</TD><TD align=right>64.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.601.250 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Norwegen </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>27.9</TD><TD align=right>63.000.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.423.077 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Montenegro </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>26.2</TD><TD align=right>61.650.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.371.154 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Wales </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>33</TD><TD align=middle>23.9</TD><TD align=right>59.200.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.793.939 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Belgien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>24.4</TD><TD align=right>54.300.000 € </TD><TD align=right>2.715.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Ungarn </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>26.9</TD><TD align=right>52.625.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.879.464 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Albanien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>26.1</TD><TD align=right>44.750.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.598.214 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Österreich </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>24.7</TD><TD align=right>41.400.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.800.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Nordirland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>28.0</TD><TD align=right>40.145.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.384.310 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Slowenien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>26.9</TD><TD align=right>36.900.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.604.348 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Finnland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>19</TD><TD align=middle>29.6</TD><TD align=right>35.950.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.892.105 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



EJR Mazedonien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>27.8</TD><TD align=right>35.925.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.710.714 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Israel </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>26.8</TD><TD align=right>34.050.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.216.071 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Island </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>27.2</TD><TD align=right>28.450.000 € </TD><TD align=right>1.138.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Georgien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>26.1</TD><TD align=right>25.225.000 € </TD><TD align=right>970.192 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Litauen </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>28</TD><TD align=middle>27.8</TD><TD align=right>18.475.000 € </TD><TD align=right>659.821 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Zypern </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>25</TD><TD align=middle>28.1</TD><TD align=right>14.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>593.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Weißrussland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>27.7</TD><TD align=right>13.200.000 € </TD><TD align=right>660.000 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Estland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>31</TD><TD align=middle>26.8</TD><TD align=right>12.500.000 € </TD><TD align=right>403.226 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Armenien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>26.3</TD><TD align=right>7.850.000 € </TD><TD align=right>373.810 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Moldawien </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>29</TD><TD align=middle>25.0</TD><TD align=right>7.825.000 € </TD><TD align=right>269.828 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Lettland </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>28.6</TD><TD align=right>7.425.000 € </TD><TD align=right>353.571 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Aserbaidschan </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>26.1</TD><TD align=right>7.250.000 € </TD><TD align=right>278.846 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Liechtenstein </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>24.7</TD><TD align=right>4.775.000 € </TD><TD align=right>183.654 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Kasachstan </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>24</TD><TD align=middle>24.4</TD><TD align=right>2.950.000 € </TD><TD align=right>122.917 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Luxemburg </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>26</TD><TD align=middle>23.9</TD><TD align=right>2.650.000 € </TD><TD align=right>101.923 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Malta </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>32</TD><TD align=middle>27.8</TD><TD align=right>2.400.000 € </TD><TD align=right>75.000 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



Färöer </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>25.4</TD><TD align=right>2.175.000 € </TD><TD align=right>94.565 € </TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD align=left>



Andorra </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>26.8</TD><TD align=right>925.000 € </TD><TD align=right>40.217 € </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>



San Marino </TD><TD style="HEIGHT: 23px" align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>27.4</TD><TD align=right>0 </TD><TD align=right>0 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 16)

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px! important; WIDTH: 100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" colSpan=7><TABLE class=korrektur style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; COLOR: #006; BORDER-BOTTOM: #006 1px solid; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Top 25: Talállatok</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">#</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Nat.</TH><TH class=al style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Name / Verein</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Alter</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Spiele</TH><TH class=ac style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">



</TH><TH class=ac style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #666">Quote</TH></TR><TR><TD class=ac>1</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Marc Janko </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">RB Salzburg ,Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>*39*</TD><TD class=ac>1,15</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>2</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Diego Forlán </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Atletico Madrid ,Primera División</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>30</TD><TD class=ac>33</TD><TD class=ac>*32*</TD><TD class=ac>0,97</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>3</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Pierre Piskor </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Differdange ,BGL Ligue</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>26</TD><TD class=ac>*30*</TD><TD class=ac>1,15</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>4</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Samuel Eto'o </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Barcelona ,Primera División</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>28</TD><TD class=ac>36</TD><TD class=ac>*30*</TD><TD class=ac>0,83</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>5</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Grafite </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">VfL Wolfsburg ,1. Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>30</TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>*28*</TD><TD class=ac>1,12</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>6</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David Villa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Valencia ,Primera División</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>27</TD><TD class=ac>33</TD><TD class=ac>*28*</TD><TD class=ac>0,85</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>7</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Erwin Hoffer </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Rapid Wien ,Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>22</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>*27*</TD><TD class=ac>0,79</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>8</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Kris Boyd </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Glasgow Rangers ,Premier League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>35</TD><TD class=ac>*27*</TD><TD class=ac>0,77</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>9</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Edin Dzeko </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">VfL Wolfsburg ,1. Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>23</TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>*26*</TD><TD class=ac>0,81</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>10</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zlatan Ibrahimovic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Inter Mailand ,Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>27</TD><TD class=ac>35</TD><TD class=ac>*25*</TD><TD class=ac>0,71</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>11</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mario Gomez </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">VfB Stuttgart ,1. Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>23</TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>*24*</TD><TD class=ac>0,75</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>12</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">André-Pierre Gignac </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Toulouse ,Ligue 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>38</TD><TD class=ac>*24*</TD><TD class=ac>0,63</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>13</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Marco Di Vaio </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Bologna ,Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>38</TD><TD class=ac>*24*</TD><TD class=ac>0,63</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>14</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Diego Milito </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Genua ,Serie A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>30</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>*24*</TD><TD class=ac>0,77</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>15</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mounir El Hamdaoui </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">AZ ,Eredivisie</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>*23*</TD><TD class=ac>0,74</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>16</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Stefan Maierhofer </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Rapid Wien ,Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>26</TD><TD class=ac>35</TD><TD class=ac>*23*</TD><TD class=ac>0,66</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>17</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lionel Messi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC Barcelona ,Primera División</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>21</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>*23*</TD><TD class=ac>0,74</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>18</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Luis Suárez </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ajax ,Eredivisie</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>22</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>*22*</TD><TD class=ac>0,71</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>19</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Gonzalo Higuaín </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Real Madrid ,Primera División</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>21</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>*22*</TD><TD class=ac>0,65</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>20</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Patrick Helmes </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Bay. Leverkusen ,1. Bundesliga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>34</TD><TD class=ac>*21*</TD><TD class=ac>0,62</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>21</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Daniel Huss </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Grevenmacher ,BGL Ligue</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>29</TD><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>*20*</TD><TD class=ac>0,83</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>22</TD><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nen&ecirc; </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nacional ,SuperLiga</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>28</TD><TD class=ac>*20*</TD><TD class=ac>0,71</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>23</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Seydou Doumbia </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Young Boys Bern ,Axpo Super League</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>21</TD><TD class=ac>32</TD><TD class=ac>*20*</TD><TD class=ac>0,63</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>24</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Milan Baros </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Galatasaray ,Süper Lig</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>27</TD><TD class=ac>31</TD><TD class=ac>*20*</TD><TD class=ac>0,65</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Peter Bajzat </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; FONT-SIZE: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">FC ETO Györ ,Nemzeti Bajnoksag</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>28</TD><TD class=ac>25</TD><TD class=ac>*20*</TD><TD class=ac>0,80</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 16)

afca írta:


> A Cluj,,Kolozsvár,,Romániában Magyar csapat??Úgy értem a szurkolói Magyarul szurkolnak vagy Románul?


 
Nem mindegy milyen nyelven szurkol valaki? Azért nem szeretik a CFR-t, mert erdélyi csapat s épp azért szurkol nekik egész Erdély, nemzetiségtôl függetlenül. Amúgy a helyszínen szorított nekik Emil Boc Románia miniszterelnöke is( ô is kolozsvári!)


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 16)

afca, jók ezek a statok, de nincs magyarul?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 17)

Noci87 írta:


> Nem mindegy milyen nyelven szurkol valaki? Azért nem szeretik a CFR-t, mert erdélyi csapat s épp azért szurkol nekik egész Erdély, nemzetiségtôl függetlenül. Amúgy a helyszínen szorított nekik Emil Boc Románia miniszterelnöke is( ô is kolozsvári!)


 Nem értetted meg amit kéreztem!És nem mindegy milyen nyelven szurkol valaki.Dunaszerdahelyen elképzelhetetlen,hogy valaki is Szlovákul szurkoljon.A DAC Dunaszerdahely MAGYAR csapat!!Nincs helye a Szlovák szurkolásnak!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 17)

filozófus írta:


> afca, jók ezek a statok, de nincs magyarul?


 Sajnos nincs


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 17)

Kedves afca, magyar csapat tényleg nincs Romániában, a CFR tulajdonosa magyar ugyan, de ennek semmi jelentôsége. Ha Erdélyrôl van szó, már nincs román, meg magyar, csak Erdély van meg az ország többi része - ez a focira is vonatkozik!
Annyi hozzánemértô ember még nem nézett BL meccset, mint amikor a CFR játszott, de nálunk az hazafias kötelesség volt! :smile:


----------



## afca (2009 Június 17)

Noci87 írta:


> Kedves afca, magyar csapat tényleg nincs Romániában, a CFR tulajdonosa magyar ugyan, de ennek semmi jelentôsége. Ha Erdélyrôl van szó, már nincs román, meg magyar, csak Erdély van meg az ország többi része - ez a focira is vonatkozik!
> Annyi hozzánemértô ember még nem nézett BL meccset, mint amikor a CFR játszott, de nálunk az hazafias kötelesség volt! :smile:


 Akkor itt nálunk is mindenki a CFR-nek szurkolt.Kár,hogy nem erőlltetik ,,vezetőség,,a Magyarajkú játékosok beszervezését a csapatba.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 17)

*KONFÖDERÁCIÓS KUPA. A FIFA tavaly oldotta fel a rovarzümmögésre emlékeztető hangot adó duda használatának tiltását*

*A vuvuzelának „hála”, rémálommá válhat a jövő évi világbajnokság*

A Dél-Afrikában zajló Konföderációs Kupa első mérkőzései után jogos aggodalom lett úrrá a világ futballrajongóin. A helyi szurkolók által használt tradicionális dudák miatt ugyanis az átlag néző számára már-már kínvallatással érnek fel a találkozók. A jelenlegi állás szerint két megoldás létezik: vagy levesszük a hangot a tévékészüléken vagy nem. Utóbbi esetben nem árt megszerezni egy jó ideggyógyász telefonszámát, a torna végére ugyanis szükség lehet rá. És jövőre ugyanitt rendezik a világbajnokságot…



Fotó: Reuters
Ha esik, ha fúj, ők csak fújják


Vuvuzela. Sokan valószínűleg még ma sem tudják, hogy mi ez, de a hangját már ismerik. Legalábbis akik nyomon követik a Konföderációs Kupa mérkőzéseit. A hagyományos dél-afrikai dudának köszönhetően olyan érzése lehet az embernek, mintha egy légyraj (esetleg gyilkos méhek, kinek mi tetszik) körözne a feje fölött.

Afrikában nem ritka a különböző hangszerek sporteseményen való használata, ám a Nigériában, Kamerunban, Szenegálban és a többi nyugat-afrikai országban közkedvelt dobok és kürtök legalább egyfajta zenét szolgáltatnak.

A vuvuzela (néha lepatatának is hívják) a dél-afrikai szurkolók körében az 1990-es években vált különösen népszerűvé, ám a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség később betiltotta a használatát, mivel monoton hangja az indoklás szerint rendkívül zavaró a szurkolók és a játékosok számára, ráadásul méretei miatt fegyverként is használható – a hagyományos vuvuzela ugyanis kb. egy méter hosszú.

A tiltást végül tavaly júliusban feloldotta a FIFA, így a Konföderációs Kupán és a 2010-es vb-n is engedélyezett a használata. Ez hatalmas örömöt váltott ki a dél-afrikai futballszurkolókból.

„A kultúránk része, és ingyen szórakozást nyújt a meccseken. A fellegekben jártam, amikor megtudtam, hogy eltörlik a tiltást – mondta Saddam Maake, a dél-afrikai Kaizer Chiefs szurkolóinak vezére. – Tudni kell azonban használni. A csendet nem szabad vele megtörni, és úgy kell fújni, hogy ritmusa legyen a hangjának.”

A helyi folklór szerint egyszer egy páviánt a vuvuzela erős hangjával öltek meg, így a mérkőzések vége felé még intenzívebben szokták fújni a fanatikusok a hangszert, hogy „megöljék” az ellenfelet.

„Egy futballmeccset sem tudunk elképzelni vuvuzela nélkül” – mondta Bongani Ndlela, az Orlando Pirates szurkolója.

Gyaníthatóan ezzel nem mindenki van így…


----------



## afca (2009 Június 17)

*DVSC: a bajnok már megegyezett a Szparival Ramos átigazolásáról*

A Soproni Ligában aranyérmes DVSC-TEVA és a Nyíregyháza Spartacus a hét végén megegyezett a felkészülést hétfőn a bajnokcsapattal elkezdő Luis Ramos átigazolásáról, a 24 éves hondurasi középpályás azonban még nem a Loki játékosa.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=16139198" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
„A klubok elrendezték egymás között az ügyet, most jövök én – mondta a Nemzeti Sportnak Luis Ramos. – Várom az olasz menedzseremet, és szerdán talán alá is írjuk a papírokat. Barátságosan fogadtak Debrecenben, a vezetők profik, tudják, mit miért tesznek, a csapat pedig minden évben a bajnoki címért harcol – az egyik motivál, a másik megnyugtat.”

A 2005-ben a hondurasi U20-as válogatottal vb-résztvevő középpályásért információink szerint a DVSC futballistával, illetve utóbb forintban is fizet: ha a Loki továbbadja a labdarúgó játékjogát, az ellenértéken fele-fele arányban osztozik a két futballcég.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 17)

Engem az őrületbe kerget az a duda vagy mi.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 17)

Ok, afca.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 100%">*Thomas Vermaelen az Arsenalhoz szerződött!*

</TD><TD class=list3 style="FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap>Tantó András Forrás: www.arsenal.com </TD><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 110px; FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap></TD><TR><TD class=txtnormal colSpan=3>



Thomas Vermaelen megfelelt az orvosi vizsgálatokon, és 4 évre a londoni csapathoz írt alá. Az Ajax és az Arsenal megegyezett az átigazolási összegben is, ami 12 millió Euró körül lesz. Vermaelen lett a második legdrágább belgiumi futballista Fellaini után. Vermaelen (23), aki az Ajax csapatkapitánya volt az előző szezonban, 18 évesen debütált az Ajax felnőtt csapatában. 143 alkalommal szerepelt az amszterdami csapatban középső védő poszton. 21 belga válogatottsággal is rendelkezik a játékos, ott 2006 márciusában szerepelt előszőr. Július elején csatlakozik a londoni csapat keretéhez, Arséne Wenger legnagyobb örömére.



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 21)

*Döntetlen a DAC első felkészülési mérkőzésén *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Szombaton lejátszotta első nyári találkozóját a Corgoň Liga 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamára készülő DAC. Az Ali Reza Marzban vezette dunaszerdahelyiek ellenfeli az úgyszintén élvonalbeli FC Nitra együttese volt. 

A találkozón a zoboralji legénység szerzett vezetést Šimonek révén az első félidőben. A sárga-kékek fordulás után a hazai nevelésű Bognár Zoltán találatával kiegyenlítettek. A hátralévő időben a helyzetek ellenére sem változott az állás, a barátságos erőpróba 1:1-es döntetlennel fejeződött be. A szakadó esőben lejátszott összecsapáson mindkét fél mezében sok újoncot is látott a közönség. 
DAC–FC Nitra 1:1 (0:1), g.: Bognár, ill. Šimonek. 
DAC Novota–Németh K, Páleník, Bodeček, Németh Zs.–Helíšek, Tomum Cemil, Rustami, Moughfire, Kozár, Donkor-Glatzel. Cserék: Miletič, Minár– Jungmann, Fűzik, Habenicht, Bognár, Atilla Eron, Janeček. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ott voltam a meccsen és kellemesen csalódtam.Bemutatkoztak az újak.Úgy néz ki egész jó csapatunk lessz.Csak el ne kiabálljam....


----------



## afca (2009 Június 22)

Szlovákia IV:Liga.12 éves korosztályosok.A fiam is itt játszik a Nádszeg csapatában.Ők rúgták a legtöbb gólt.

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=tableh><TD noWrap align=middle>#</TD><TD noWrap>Klub</TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD><TD noWrap align=middle></TD><TD noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>Gólok</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Pontok</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>+ Pontok</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*1.*</TD><TD noWrap>Ivánka</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>21</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>1</TD><TD noWrap align=right>131</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*66*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>30</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*2.*</TD><TD noWrap>Nádszeg</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>19</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=right>161</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*59*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>20</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*3.*</TD><TD noWrap>Bős</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>18</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=right>66</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>20</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*56*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*4.*</TD><TD noWrap>Nagysalló</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=right>82</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>30</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*53*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>14</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*5.*</TD><TD noWrap>Nagyfödémes</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=right>73</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>22</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*53*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*6.*</TD><TD noWrap>Pered</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>14</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>9</TD><TD noWrap align=right>60</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>32</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*44*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*7.*</TD><TD noWrap>Jóka</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>14</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>1</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>10</TD><TD noWrap align=right>94</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>39</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*43*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>7</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*8.*</TD><TD noWrap>Negyed</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>10</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>13</TD><TD noWrap align=right>55</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>54</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*32*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-7</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*9.*</TD><TD noWrap>Diószeg</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>8</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>15</TD><TD noWrap align=right>44</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>85</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*26*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-13</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*10.*</TD><TD noWrap>Tornóc</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD><TD noWrap align=right>26</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>75</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*20*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-16</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*11.*</TD><TD noWrap>Pata</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>6</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>17</TD><TD noWrap align=right>43</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>141</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*20*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-19</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*12.*</TD><TD noWrap>Vágfarkasd</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>0</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>20</TD><TD noWrap align=right>38</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>97</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*15*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-21</TD></TR><TR class=tableB><TD noWrap align=middle>*13.*</TD><TD noWrap>Mojmírovce</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>0</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>20</TD><TD noWrap align=right>20</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>122</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*15*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-21</TD></TR><TR class=tableBDark><TD noWrap align=middle>*14.*</TD><TD noWrap>Felső Királyi</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>25</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>20</TD><TD noWrap align=right>31</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>:</TD><TD noWrap>157</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>*11*</TD><TD noWrap align=middle>-25</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 22)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport.

A hét végén befejeződött a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség által irányított bajnoki pontvadászat 2008/2009-es évfolyama, a déli csoportban Illésháza lett a bajnok. 
*Eredmények: *
Tallós–Vága 5:1 (1:1), g.: Rémay (7., 68.), Mada (51.), Szarka (62), Czanik (81.), ill. Földeši (31.); Dióspatony–Nádszeg 2:2 (1:0), g.: Sercel Gy. (30. – 11-esből, 80.), ill. Ivicze (59., 86. – 11-esből); Balony–Nagymegyer 3:0 (1:0), g.: Belucz (13. – 11-esből), Németh (53.), Johancsik (74.);Feketenyék–Nyékvárkony 3:0 (2:0), g.: Vavrovič (3.), Pogran (17.), Králik (83.); Močenok–Vágfarkasd 1:4 (1:3), g.: Bleho (33.), ill. Mónosi (2. – 11-esből), Nagy (21.), Tóth D. (32.), Tóth Cs. (78.); Ekecs-Apácaszakállas–Csallóközkürt 1:4 (1:1), g.: Puzsér (9.), ill. N. Hrnčár (45. – 11-esből), Fekete (47., 55., 87.); Nagyfödémes–Illésháza 1:3 (1:2), g.: Chudý (24.), ill. Skuby (6.), Őszi (18.), Matejov (74.); Vásárút–Vágsellye B 3:1 (0:0), g.: Zsákovics J. (52., 58.), Nagy (54.), ill. Braun (70.). 
*A bajnokság végeredménye:* 
1. Illésháza 30 22 3 5 90:27 69 
2. Nádszeg 30 17 7 6 67:33 58 
3. Csallóközkürt 30 17 7 6 60:38 58 
4. Nyékvárkony 30 15 5 10 87:49 50 
5. Vágfarkasd 30 14 8 8 51:44 50 
6. Tallós 30 14 5 11 66:46 47 
7. Feketenyék 30 14 4 12 69:57 46 
8. Nagymegyer 30 13 7 10 50:44 46 
9. Dióspatony 30 11 11 8 51:36 44 
10. Nagyfödémes 30 12 5 13 49:50 41 
11. Vásárút 30 11 8 11 43:46 41 
12. Močenok 30 10 6 14 41:53 36 
13. Vága 30 8 4 18 49:86 28 
14. Vágsellye B 30 7 4 19 42:87 25 
15. Ekecs-Apácaszakállas 30 6 3 21 30:72 21 
16. Balony 30 3 5 22 34:111 11 
A Balony csapatától a bajnokság végén 3 pontot levontak. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 22)

Gratula a fiadnak Afca!
Viszont a nagyoknak nem sikerült a célt elérni. Nem jutottak fel ugye?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 22)

Mi a Kalmar-t a svéd bajnokot kaptuk a BL ben. Nem könnyű , de jobban jártunk, mint a lilák. Nekik a Steua jutott.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 22)

És ezek még csak a selejtezők lesznek... A főtáblákon (BL, EL) valszeg idén sem lesz egyetlen magyar csapat sem...


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 22)

Grat afca a fiadnak!
Hát, így járt a Mindig Jövőre FC.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 23)

filozófus írta:


> Grat afca a fiadnak!
> Hát, így járt a Mindig Jövőre FC.


Nagy az arcuk a románoknak. 
Így voltak ezzel a splitiek is velünk, aztán hazaküldtük őket 8:0-val.
Utálom az újpestet, de ebben az esetben nagyon szeretném, ha megszívatnák a szőröstalpúakat.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Gratula a fiadnak Afca!
> Viszont a nagyoknak nem sikerült a célt elérni. Nem jutottak fel ugye?


 Mivel az Inter Bratislava és a Senica egyesült a Humenné és Szepsi szintén egyesült ezért minden bajnokságból kettő jut fel.,,Állítólag,,ez még nem 100 százalékos de reménykedünk.Már igazoltunk a 3 ligából játékosot és még akarnak hozni párat.Ha nem jön össze a feljutás akkor a most kezdődő bajnokságot kötelező lessz megnyernünk!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

filozófus írta:


> Grat afca a fiadnak!
> Hát, így járt a Mindig Jövőre FC.


 Köszönöm neked is és Pistinek is a fiam nevében.Tetszik a Mindig Jövőre FC


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi a Kalmar-t a svéd bajnokot kaptuk a BL ben. Nem könnyű , de jobban jártunk, mint a lilák. Nekik a Steua jutott.


 Nyerjetek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

*A Steaua Bucuresti lealázza majd az Újpestet?*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Könnyű ellenfélnek tartják az Újpestet a román futball és a Steaua Bucuresti vezetői - derült ki a keddi román sajtóból. 


 A bukaresti lapok szerint az Újpest "inkább az erőszakos szurkolói és nem a kerete miatt" tűnik ijesztőnek
-net


A román és a magyar együttes az Európa Liga selejtezőjének második fordulójában találkozik egymással júliusban. A Gazeta Sporturilor című vezető román sportújság internetes kiadásában kedden azt írta, hogy az Újpest "inkább az erőszakos szurkolói és nem a kerete miatt" tűnik ijesztőnek. A lap szerint a bukaresti első mérkőzésre várhatóan 2500 magyar drukker érkezik majd. 
A lap idézi a Romániában színes nyelvezetéről ismert Dumitru Dragomirt, a román élvonalbeli bajnokság szervezéséért felelős hivatásos labdarúgóliga (LPF) elnökét. A vezető kijelentette: "mehetünk az ördögbe", ha az Újpest kiüti a Steauát, utalva arra, hogy jóval gyengébbnek tartja a magyar együttest. 
A román csapat edzője, az olasz Cristiano Bergodi óvatosabban nyilatkozott a Gazeta Sporturilornak az összecsapásról. Szerinte a Steaua nem volt szerencsés, hiszen a sorsoláson az egyik legerősebb ellenfelet kapta. A tréner ezzel együtt azt szeretné, ha a Steaua már a Bukarestben sorra kerülő első mérkőzésen eldöntené a továbbjutás sorsát. 
A Gandul című napilap szerint a Steauának erős csapattal kell megmérkőznie, ugyanakkor Gigi Becalit, a Steaua tulajdonosát idézi, akinek meggyőződése, hogy együttese továbbjut, hiszen "nem hallott eddig az Újpestről". A Jurnalul National viszont azt emeli ki tudósításában, hogy a Steauának nem volt szerencséje a sorsoláson, mivel az Újpestnél gyengébb, máltai, andorrai, San Marinó-i és luxemburgi ellenfelet is kaphatott volna. 
A Cotidianul megállapítja: a Steaua vezetői máris hangoztatni kezdték "fölényüket" annak ellenére, hogy az Újpest Magyarország egyik legismertebb csapata. A lap szintén Becalit idézi, aki úgy véli, hogy a magyar futball sokkal gyengébb, mint a román. A Cotidianul szerint premiernek számít a találkozó, hiszen román klubcsapat először játszik nemzetközi kupákban az Újpesttel. 
MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 23)

Ha a svédek után még két csapatot legyőz, 2 milliárdot kaszál a DVSC.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=47318616"></script> <noscript>

</noscript>
NYON — Kemény ellenfelet kapott a labdarúgó-NB I aranyérmese, a DVSCTEVA a Bajnokok Ligája második selejtezőkörének sorsolásakor. A debreceni együttes a svéd bajnok Kalmart fogadja jú lius 14-én vagy 15-én hazai pályán, míg a visszavágóra egy héttel később kerül sor Svédországban. 

– Ha abból indulok ki, hogy két éve az Elfsborg ellen ki-ki meccset vívtunk, és csak a szerencse döntött az északiak javára, akkor két szoros mérkőzés vár ránk – elemezte az esélyeket Herczeg András (52), a Loki klubmenedzsere. – Akkor idegenben szabályos góltól fosztott meg bennünket a bíró, ráadásul kapufát is rúgtunk. Remélem, Fortuna most visszaadja azt, amit akkor elvett tőlünk. Előnyt kell szereznünk hazai pályán! 





Két éve nem sikerült. A már a PSV-be szerződött Dzsudzsák Balázs (pirosban) vezette DVSC 2007ben elbukott a svéd Elfsborg ellen. Idén a Kalmar ellen javíthat a Loki








A tét nem kicsi, hiszen a Debrecen vaskos összeget kereshet a sikeres szerepléssel: amennyiben a magyar bajnok sikerrel túljut a skandinávokon, 154 millió forintnyi euró vándorolhat a klubkasszába. Az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetség (UEFA) a második, valamint a Kalmar kiverése esetén elért harmadik selejtező körért 36,5-36,5 millió forintot utalhat a Lokinak. Amennyiben ott már nem jár sikerrel, megkapja a BL-csoportkört el nem érő nemzeti bajnokok bónuszát, 56 millió forintot, és átkerül az Európa-liga negyedik selejtező körébe, ami újabb 25 millió forintot ér a klubnak. A magyar klubok számára 1995 óta elérhetetlen csoportkörért 1,99 milliárd forintot ﬁzetne az UEFA. 

– Két szempontból is fontos lenne, hogy túljussunk a svéd bajnokon. Egyrészt a magyar foci presztízsének is jót tenne, ha papíron erősebb ellenfelet búcsúztatnánk, másfelől pedig minimum négy mérkőzést garantálna még számunkra, hiszen ha a harmadik fordulóban ne adj’ Isten kiesnénk, az Európaliga csoportmeccseit megelőző playoff- körbe kerülnénk – árulta el Bartha Csaba (31), a Debrecen sportigazgatója. 

A futballisták fogadkoznak, megpróbálják kiejteni a Kalmart. – Tovább kell jutnunk a párosításból, mert az utóbbi két évben egyaránt hamar kiestünk, és nem szeretnénk, ha ez újra megismétlődne – jelentette ki Bernáth Csaba (30), a DVSC hátvédje. 

V. Z.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

Egy FRADI kép


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)

Én úgy tudom LILA CSAK TEHÉN VAN MEG MAJOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 23)




----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 23)

Lila majmok,
Mit akartok?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 23)

Jó képek ezek. Te csináltad?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó képek ezek. Te csináltad?


 Nem én csinálltam.Találltam őket.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Andrés Escobart az 1994-es labdarúgó-világbajnokságon szerzett öngólja miatt ölték meg. Gyilkosa ma már szabadlábon van
*Tizenöt esztendővel ezelőtt született a halált hozó kolumbiai öngól*

Andrés Escobar tíz nappal a végzetesnek bizonyuló Egyesült Államok ellen szerzett öngólja után halt meg. A kolumbiai védőbe 12-szer lőttek bele egy szórakozóhelyen.



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
A halált hozó gól pillanata



1994. június 22-én az Egyesült Államokban rendezett labdarúgó-világbajnokságon Kolumbia csapott össze a házigazdával több mint 93 ezer néző előtt a Rose Bowl stadionban, Los Angelesben. Andrés Escobar volt a mérkőzés negatív hőse, akinek öngólja 2–1-es vereséget és búcsút jelentett a dél-amerikai országnak.

Kolumbia nagy reményekkel érkezett a tornára, olyan játékosokkal, mint René Higuita, Carlos Valderrama, Faustino Asprilla vagy Freddy Rincón. A szurkolók úgy vélték, sokáig juthat a csapat, ám már a csoportkörben kiesett, miután az Egyesült Államok, Svájc és Románia is megelőzte.

Miután Kolumbiába visszatért, Escobar néhány napot Medellín városában töltött el, ahol egyik éjszaka betért egy szórakozóhelyre. Összetűzésbe került Humberto Munoz Castróval, aki végül 12 lövéssel meggyilkolta a védőt öngólja miatt.

Még sohasem fizetett senki sem ekkora árat öngólért. Temetésén százezer ember kísérte utolsó útjára, 2002-ben pedig emlékművet állítottak a meggyilkolt Escobar emlékére.

A gyilkost 43 év fegyházbüntetésre ítélte a bíróság, amelyet később 23 évre mérsékeltek. Ennek ellenére 2005-ben jó magaviselete miatt Castrót kiengedték a börtönből, s most, 15 évvel a végzetes öngól után szabadlábon van Escobar gyilkosa.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A DAC gólgyárosa a Cottbushoz igazolt </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15265&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=15265&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A Bundesliga II-be kiesett klubhoz igazolt kölcsönjátékra a DAC gólgyárosa, a hórihorgas csatár Leonard Kweuke. A sárga-kékeknél a 2008/2009-es szezonban az őszi idényben remeklő játékost előbb az Eintracht Frankfurtba adták kölcsönjátékra, most pedig az Energie Cottbus csapatát erősíti majd. Bundesliga II-be kiesett klub honlapján Kweuke már a csapat új mezével pózol. A 21 éves kameruni támadó így biztosan nem ölti egy ideig magára a sárga-kék mezt. Kweuke iránt a pozsonyi Slovan is érdeklődött, de most már biztos, hogy a Cottbus 11-es mezét ölti magára. 




​
Felvidék Ma, atos 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Miért kell az ilyen játékostól megvállni????Fél szezon alatt majdnem több gólt lőtt mint a Szlovák liga gólkirálya!!
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 24)

Úgy néz ki játszhatunk a svédek ellen az Oláhgabin. Július 15-én lesz az első meccs.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 24)

Ezt nem értem, Pisti.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 24)

filozófus írta:


> Ezt nem értem, Pisti.



Megengedi az UEFA, hogy a libalegelőnkön játszuk a BL selejtező meccsünket.
Nekünk ugyanis nem épített az állam csilli-villi barbi stadiont. Nekünk csak ez a könnyűszerkezetes parasztos jutott


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 24)

Nem kell oda csilli-villi stadion. Arra az egy meccsre?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 24)

Egy kicsit átalakítottam:


----------



## afca (2009 Június 25)

Istee írta:


> Nem kell oda csilli-villi stadion. Arra az egy meccsre?


 Mondcsak te milyen sportot szeretsz??Hosszútávú gátúszást??Vagy fedettpályás bélyeggyűjtést???

Tovább fognak jutni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 25)

Faszikám, azért nemcsak BL meccseket játszanak ott , nem tűnt fel?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Egy kicsit átalakítottam:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 25)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Rudolfé a Bozsik József-díj2009.06.25. 14:20
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Varga József az év felfedezettje, Szilágyi Sándor az év sportszervezet-vezetője - *FOTÓKKAL!*
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Ahogy arról délelőtt már beszámoltunk, az MLSZ meghívására Telkibe utazott két játékosunk, Rudolf Gergely és Varga József. Ekkor már sejteni lehetett, hogy valamilyen elismerésben részesülnek, hiszen a szövetség a hagyományoknak megfelelően díjazta a mögöttünk hagyott esztendő legjobbjait, mégpedig a legkülönfélébb kategóriákban. 

Az ünnepélyes díjkiosztásra az elnökségi ülést követően, vagyis percekkel ezelőtt került sor. Nos, az év játékosa, Rudolf Gergely lett, aki az ezzel járó Bozsik József-díjat a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányától, Erwin Koemantól vehette át.

Az év felfedezettje (Hidegkuti Nándor-díj) Varga József. A saját nevelésű középpályásunknak éppen a DVSC-TEVA elnöke, Szima Gábor adta át az oklevelet.

Cégvezetőnk, Szilágyi Sándor sem távozott üres kézzel, hiszen az MLSZ elnöke, Kisteleki István az év sportszervezet-vezetőjének járó díjat nyújtotta át az elöljárónak.

Az élvonal legsportszerűbb csapata a DVSC-TEVA lett, amely így Fair Play-díjban részesült. 


 

 



</td></tr></tbody></table><table><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-jlist" nowrap="nowrap">Hozzászólás a témában</td><td class="ms-toolbar" width="99%" nowrap="nowrap"><script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="http://stat.mystat.hu/stat.php?h=1&id=97501"></script>

<noscript>

</noscript>



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 25)

Pisti el nem hiszed,hogy tudok örülni ilyen dolgoknak!!Egyre több MAGYAR tehetséges fiatal játékos kerül elő.Úgy látszik Leo Beenhackernek annakidején igaza volt.Amikor az Ajaxban ő volt az edző a keze alatt játszott Fischer Pali.Akkor azt mondta Magyarországon rengeteg a csiszolatlan játékos.Úgy látszik csiszolódnak


----------



## afca (2009 Június 25)

http://www.nadszeg.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=77


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Faszikám, azért nemcsak BL meccseket játszanak ott , nem tűnt fel?



Phúúú, ez aztán kedves fogadtatás...:roll:

Szerinted nem tűnt fel, faszikám?


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

afca írta:


> Mondcsak te milyen sportot szeretsz??Hosszútávú gátúszást??Vagy fedettpályás bélyeggyűjtést???
> 
> Tovább fognak jutni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nemmondomcsak. Mégis ezt mi alapján?:-?:?:
Nem férne ki. 

Jussanak tovább.

Szóval, kellemes volt a fogadtatás, további jó szórakozást nektek...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Azok után hogy a Konföderációs Kupán a spanyolok tegnap nagyot buktak, a mai másik elődöntőben a brazilok sem találják egyelőre a "helyes utat" (félidőben 0-0 a hazaiak ellen). Mindenesetre vicces lenne egy USA-Dél-Afrika döntő...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Nem lesz vicces... 
Nyertek a brazilok 1-0-ra, így ők játszanak a döntőben az amerikaiakkal.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

Istee írta:


> Nemmondomcsak. Mégis ezt mi alapján?:-?:?:
> Nem férne ki.
> 
> Jussanak tovább.
> ...


 Amilyen az adjonisten olyan lessz a fogadjisten!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

Az Ajax első edzése.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

Nagytakarítás Győrött.

A focicsapat elnöke szerint eljött az ideje, hogy megszabaduljon a klub megélhetési sztárocskáitól.

GYőR — Az NB I elmúlt évadában a csalódást keltő nyolcadik helyen végzett az ETO focicsapata, amely a Magyar Kupa döntőjében is kikapott a Bp. Honvédtól. A győri klubelnök, Tarsoly Csaba (44) a finálé után felháborodottan fakadt ki: rendet kell tenni az öltözőben. 

– Itt az ideje, hogy kisöpörjük a magyar futballból a megélhetési sztárocskákat, akiknek csak a pénz számít. Ezek a játékosok csak kapnak, de nem adnak vissza semmit – mondta akkor az ETO Tv-nek Tarsoly. 





Csalódott. Stark 13 éve focizott Győrben, nem hitte, hogy bűnbak lesz




A jelek szerint a győriek kerete az új idényre valóban átalakul, Jäkl Antal (37) visszavonult, Bank István (25) visszatért Kaposvárra. A középhátvéd Stark Péterrel (30) és a középpályás Böőr Zoltánnal (30) pedig közölték, nem számítanak rájuk. Megfelelő ajánlat esetén távozhat a gólkirály Bajzát Péter (28), Józsi György (26), valamint a kupafináléban kiállított Zoran Supics (24) és a döntő hibát elkövető David Odikadze (24) sem biztos, hogy ősszel az új ETO edző, Pintér Attila (43) irányítása alatt focizik. 





Meglepődött. Böőr szerint nem indokolták meg a vezetők az elküldését




– Az ügyvezető igazgató különösebb indoklás nélkül mondta, megállapították a kivásárlási áramat. Ha ezt egy klub kifizeti, mehetek, nem számolnak velem a jövőben. Ha nem, új helyzet áll elő, csak nem tudom, hogy mi. Meglepődtem, de el kell fogadnom, hogy nem teljesítettük a bajnokság előtt kitűzött célokat, és ez akár ide is vezethetett, még ha nem is érzem, hogy magamra kéne vennem a klubelnök kritikáját – sóhajtott Böőr. 

A szélső bízik a külföldi szerződésben, de az egyéves törökországi kitérőt leszámítva 1996 óta Győrben szereplő Stark nehezebben viselte a döntést. – Ennyi győri év után másként is el lehetett volna rendezni a kérdést velünk – nyilatkozta a pepsifoci.hu-n a védő. 

Klement Tibor (46) ügyvezető szerint nincs tisztogatás. – Üzleti alapon értékesítenénk futballistáinkat. A kiajánlással megbíztuk Kiss József játékosügynököt. A listára minden focista felkerült, és ezt az edző is tudomásul vette – mondta Klement.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

http://tornadosrapid.at/matches.php?match=1349<!-- m -->
érdemes megnézni, 12.500 nézo...


----------



## zancsu (2009 Június 26)

Szeretem a focit lány létemre!! És ezen nagyon sokan meglepődnek!! Persze csak nézni szeretem, játszani béna vagyok XD


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 26)

Istee írta:


> Phúúú, ez aztán kedves fogadtatás...:roll:
> 
> Szerinted nem tűnt fel, faszikám?



Én ha bemegyek valahova, először köszönni szoktam, utána bemutatkozom.
Persze nekem volt gyerekszobám.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 26)

afca írta:


> http://tornadosrapid.at/matches.php?match=1349<!-- m -->
> érdemes megnézni, 12.500 nézo...



Ezek legalább annyira szeretik egyást mint a Fradi-Dózsa, vagy a Loki-Tíregy


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 26)

Ez edzésen több néző volt kint mint egy MTK bajnokin


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Cristiano Ronaldo már nemcsak elvben a Madridé.
„A Real Madrid és a Manchester United aláírta a Cristiano Ronaldo játékjogának átvételéről szóló megállapodást, amely július 1-től lép érvénybe. A játékos a következő hat évben a Real Madridot erősíti, hivatalos bemutatása július 6-án, a Bernabéu stadionban lesz” – áll a Real Madrid hivatalos közleményében.
Érdekesek lesznek a következő szezon(ok) El Clásico-i... 
No, és az, hogy igaza lesz-e Kakának, és sikerül-e megtörni a katalánok hegemóniáját.

Ronaldo egyébként 94 millió euróért költözik, ez természetesen világrekord. De részéről az sem mellékes, hogy állítólag a személyéhez köthető marketingjogok utáni bevétel 40 százaléka is őt illeti majd meg. Őrület...


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

zancsu írta:


> Szeretem a focit lány létemre!! És ezen nagyon sokan meglepődnek!! Persze csak nézni szeretem, játszani béna vagyok XD


 És a sok csapat közül kit szeretsz?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

<TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=100 rowSpan=2><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme-->​​</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=300 colSpan=3><!--mstheme-->27.06.2009, 16.00h
Vydrany<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top width=100 rowSpan=2><!--mstheme-->


<!--mstheme-->​​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->*FK DAC 1904*<!--mstheme-->​​</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->*4**:1 (2:1)*<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=100><!--mstheme-->*FK Slovan Duslo Šaľa*<!--mstheme-->​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><!--mstheme--><TABLE id=table2 height=88 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top height=14><!--mstheme-->



<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top height=14><!--mstheme-->Dumič, N'lend, Hassan, Moughfire<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top height=28><!--mstheme-->DAC:<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top height=28><!--mstheme-->1 Novota C – 2 Staniša Nikolič, 4 Milan Páleník, 5 Lukáš Bodeček, 21 Zs. Németh – 8 David Helíšek, 9 Daniel Dumič, 14 Abena, 13 Geovanni, 15 Halimi Ilami - 11 William Anane
Náhradníci/Cserék: 22 Ľ. Ilizi – 3 Adiaba, 7 Moughfire, 10 Hassan, 12 Cemil Tosun, 16 Pletikosa, 17 Bertron, 18 Boya, 19 Radek Hochmeister, 20 Z. Bognár, 25 N'lend, Kweuke
Tréner/Edző: Mikuláš Radványi<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top height=15><!--mstheme-->Šaľa:<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top height=15><!--mstheme-->Kolmokov - Valent, Vojtíšek, M. Vyskoč, Lalák, T. Obert, Milan, Polša, Fortuna, Timko, Uzola<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>
Náhradníci/Cserék: Anda - Dékány, Peťovský, Matušica, Lalúch, Konopásek, Rojka, Gabriel<O> </O>
Tréner/Edző: Tibor Meszlényi<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top height=15><!--mstheme-->div./nézők:<!--mstheme-->
</TD><TD vAlign=top height=15><!--mstheme-->400<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

Ezen a képen rajta vagyok a lelátón sárga DAC mezben a haver meg mellettem zöldben!!!

A képen N lend vakargatja mellette meg Abena.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

*Matthäus nem lesz a Fehérvár edzője.*

többhetes tárgyalássorozat ellenére mégsem lesz a Fehérvár FC labdarúgóklub vezetőedzője Lothar Matthäus.
Az egyesület tájékoztatása szerint "a felek különböző okokból nem jutottak megállapodásra. A tárgyalások eredménytelenül zárultak, de mindkét fél sok sikert kíván a másiknak a jövőre nézve. A felek a megállapodás meghiúsulásának részleteit üzleti titokként kezelik, így arról nem nyilatkoznak."
A játékosként 150-szeres német válogatott múlt pénteken járt Székesfehérváron, ahol szóban megállapodott a klubbal, ám ezután visszarepült hazájába, ahol ügyvédeivel tanulmányozta a szerződéstervezetet.

A fehérváriak és a szakember között június 10-én született meg az előzetes szóbeli megállapodás, melynek értelmében a német tréner kettő plusz egy évig irányította volna az együttest. Ezen a héten keddre várták Matthäust, azonban Berzi Sándor ügyvezető akkor úgy nyilatkozott, hogy "inkább szerdára várható" a szakember, aki végül csütörtökön sem érkezett meg.
<SCRIPT language=javascript> document.write("<object width='434' height='357'>
</param><embed src='http://videa.hu/flvplayer.swf?v=pw0Y8ZVAZVSXwMKk' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='434' height='357'></embed></object>"); </SCRIPT><EMBED src=http://videa.hu/flvplayer.swf?v=pw0Y8ZVAZVSXwMKk width=434 height=357 type=application/x-shockwave-flash>
A 48 éves Matthäus 2004 februárjától 2005 decemberéig volt a magyar válogatott szakvezetője, majd a brazil Atletico Paranaenséhez szerződött. A következő állomás - 2006 és 2007 között - az osztrák Red Bull Salzburg volt, amellyel bajnokságot nyert. Legutóbb az izraeli Maccabi Netanyánál tevékenykedett, a legfrissebb hírek szerint pedig a kameruni szövetséggel tárgyal.


 *Simlisnek tartják vagy messiásként várják Matthäust - fehérvári videoriport*​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

Álom marad a várpalotai futballbisznisz Átverés, megfutamodás vagy valami más ok: egyelőre találgatnak a Várpalotai Bányász labdarúgócsapatánál, miután a hetek óta tartóálmodozásnak csütörtökön vége lett. A Veszprém megyei csapatot egy dubaji üzletember, Ahmed Bakro szerette volna felvirágoztatni, ám váratlanul visszalépett az üzlettől.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

Edzőmérkőzés:

DWV - Ajax 1:10 (1:2). (14. Aissati, 19. Zeegelaar, 48. Donald, 54. Martina, 61. Sno, 72. Bodul, 82. Aissati, 84. De Jong, 89. De Jong, 91. Martina)*. 
Első félidő: *Padt; Oleguer, Alderweireld, Blind, Emanuelson; Gabri, Aissati, Van der Heijden; Kennedy, Cvitanich, Zeegelaar
*Második félidő: *Bizot; Anita, Wielaert, Alderweireld, Supusepa; Sno, Donald ('76 Aissati), De Jong; Martina, Bodul, Emanuelson. *
DWV - 90 éve alakultak, és a legmagasabb szintű amatőr bajnokságban játszanak. Ezek a csapatok az Eerste Divisieben is megállnák a helyüket *


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

Egymilliárd euróért adná tovább Ronaldót a Real.

Péntek este aláírta szerződését Cristiano Ronaldo, akiért a Real Madrid világrekordot jelentő 93,6 millió eurót fizet a Manchester Unitednek.

A 24 esztendős csatár kontraktusa július 1-én lép érvénybe, a hivatalos bemutatásra pedig öt nappal később kerül sor a Santiago Bernabeu-stadionban.
Az idényenként 13 milliót - azaz a manchesteri gázsijánál 5,5 millióval többet - kereső aranylabdás a francia Zinedine Zidane-t váltja le az örökranglista élén, akiért ugyancsak a Real 75 milliót fizetett 2001-ben a Juventusnak. A madridiak két hete 68 millióért szerezték meg a brazil Kakát az AC Milantól.
Jorge Valdano sportigazgató bejelentette, hogy a fővárosi klub egymilliárd euróban szabta meg a 64-szeres válogatott Ronaldo kivásárlási árát, elsősorban azért, hogy a dúsgazdag riválisok ne tehessék rá kezüket az új szerzeményre. 
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 27)

Vicces, hogy mennyi ideig butították a népet, sokszor kész tényként említették, most viszont az tűnik biztosnak, hogy Matthäus nem lesz a Fehérvár edzője. 
Azért nem biztos hogy rossz lett volna a jövetele, már szinte a hírrel is jobb lett a magyar foci...


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

*Football Leagues*


Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Andorra
Angola
Anguilla
Argentina
Armenia
Aruba
Australia
Austria
Azerbaijan
Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bermuda
Bhutan
Bolivia
Botswana
Brazil
Bulgaria
Burundi
Cambodia
Cameroon
Canada
Chad
Chile
Colombia
Comoros
Congo
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Denmark
Djibouti
Dominica
Ecuador
Egypt
England
Eritrea
Estonia
Ethiopia
Fiji
Finland
France
Gabon
Gambia
Georgia
Germany
Ghana
Greece
Grenada
Guam
Guatemala
Guinea
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Hungary
Iceland
India
Indonesia
Iran
Iraq
Israel
Italy
Jamaica
Japan
Jordan
Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Latvia
*Football Leagues*


Lebanon
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macau
Madagascar
Malawi
Malaysia
Maldives
Mali
Malta
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Moldova
Mongolia
Montenegro
Montserrat
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar
Namibia
Nepal
Netherlands
Nicaragua
Niger
Nigeria
Norway
Oman
Pakistan
Palestine
Panama
Paraguay
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Portugal
Qatar
Romania
Russia
Rwanda
Samoa
Scotland
Senegal
Serbia
Seychelles
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Somalia
Spain
Sudan
Suriname
Swaziland
Sweden
Switzerland
Syria
Tahiti
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Thailand
Togo
Tonga
Tunisia
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Uganda
Ukraine
Uruguay
USA
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Venezuela
Vietnam
Wales
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## afca (2009 Június 27)

Otthon fogadhatja BL-ellenfelét a Debrecen.

A DVSC-TEVA saját pályáján, az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban fogadhatja a svéd Kalmar FF csapatát a BL-selejtezőben - számolt be róla kedden a klub hivatalos honlapja.

"Biztosak lehetnek benne a Loki-szurkolók, hogy a saját otthonunkban fogadhatjuk a Kalmar FF csapatát" - idézi a honlap Szilágyi Sándor cégvezetőt, aki szerint erről szóbeli megállapodás született. A debreceni csapat jelenlegi stadionja minden évben csak bizonyos feltételek teljesülése esetén, kisebb átalakításokkal felel meg az UEFA előírásainak. A felmerülő problémák között a szűk sajtópáholy és a lelátók kis kapacitása szokott szerepelni.
A DVSC-nek ilyen okok miatt egyszer már költöznie kellett: 2005-ben a BL-selejtezőben a budapesti Puskás Ferenc Stadionban volt kénytelen fogadni a Manchester Unitedet. A Debrecen a következő BL-sorozat selejtezőjének második fordulójában találkozik a Kalmarral. Az első mérkőzésre hazai környezetben kerül sor július 14-én vagy 15-én, a visszavágót pedig egy héttel később rendezik Svédországban.
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 27)

A fentebbi Madrid bevásárláshoz adalék: amint azt tudni lehet, David Villát is szeretné megszerezni Pérez, de úgy néz ki más is...
„Nehéz napokon vagyok túl, mivel messze vagyok a családomtól, és így kell a jövőmről döntenem – mondta Villa. – A családomnak is nehéz, hogy ennyire távol vagyok tőlük. A világ négy legjobb csapata érdeklődött irántam a Valenciánál.”
Talán Real, Barca, MU, Chelsea?
De kinek mi, lehet éppen MTK, DVSC, Vasas, REAC is...


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

Nagyítsd ki a képet!!!!Szerény személyem rajta díszeleg!\\m/


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

Fradi-szurkoló készülődik az esti meccsre. A felesége nézi, amint férje csupa zöld-fehérbe öltözik. Egyszer csak megszólal:
- Apukám, ahogy elnézlek, Te jobban szereted a Fradit, mint engem.
- Anyukám, ahogy elnézlek, lassan már az Újpestet is jobban szeretem!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

afca írta:


> Nagyítsd ki a képet!!!!Szerény személyem rajta díszeleg!\\m/


 
Gondolod megtalálunk rajta ? :wink:


----------



## almes (2009 Június 28)

Sziasztok!

Meg kell hagyni, hogy a mai mecs se volt semmi. (konföderációs kupa)A Spanyolok avval az utolsó góllal szépen felhozták magukat!én a spanyoloknak szúrkoltam!!!De ettől függetlenül a másik csapat is nagyon jól játszott!szerintem nagyszerű mecs volt!szerintetek?
Almes


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 28)

Én is a spanyoloknak szurkoltam, de jó volt a másik csapat is! Este brazíl gyôzelmet várunk!


----------



## jessica01 (2009 Június 28)

Sajnálom, hogy a döntő nem Spanyolország és Brazília között zajlik. (konföd. kupa) Ez van. Gondolom ezzel még vagyunk így egy páran.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

Noci87 írta:


> Gondolod megtalálunk rajta ? :wink:


 Nagyítsd ki a képet.A fejem hegyé van rajzolva egy nyíl!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

Noci87 írta:


> Én is a spanyoloknak szurkoltam, de jó volt a másik csapat is! Este brazíl gyôzelmet várunk!


 Annak örülnék a az USA nyerné!Ott nincsenek sztárok és csúsznak másznak a győzelemért!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 28)

Egyetértek afcával, a jenkik megérdemelnék! A brazilok azt hiszik, elég, ha kifutnak a pályára, s már meg is nyerték a meccset. Amúgy szeretem a brazil válogatottat.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 28)

afca írta:


> Nagyítsd ki a képet.A fejem hegyé van rajzolva egy nyíl!


 Már ne is haragudj kedves afca (keresztneved jó lenne, ha végre tudnám), de rohadtul nem látszol.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 28)

filozófus írta:


> Már ne is haragudj kedves afca (keresztneved jó lenne, ha végre tudnám), de rohadtul nem látszol.


 Norbi vagyok...tudom,hogy nem nagyon látszom


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 29)

Na, nehezen de gyôztünk!!!(brazilok :smile


----------



## afca (2009 Június 29)

*Dunaszerdahely: Regedei Csaba a FIFA-hoz fordult jogorvoslatért*

A FIFA-hoz fordult jogorvoslatért Regedei Csaba, miután a Dunajská Streda labdarúgócsapatának vezetői hat hónapja csak részleteket adnak a fizetéséből.
Az egy éve Szlovákiában futballozó 26 esztendős védő szerződése május 31-én lejárt, ám maradna külföldön, mivel az osztrák élvonalból és a német másodosztályból kapott ajánlatot. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ez már szégyen.  Hozzánemértő amatőrök vezetik a klubbot.Csabit mindenki szerette jól is játszott....miért pont vele csinállták ezt???????
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

*Konf. döntő*

Véleményem szerint ezt a meccset az amcsik bukták el , remekül játszottak az elején , kettőt rugtak , azt gondolták hogy 60 percen keresztül kilehet bekkelni egy döntő meccset ahol a brazilok még a ... is kihajtják belőlük? Legalább próbálták volna a labdákat megtartani vagy valami , nem lehet egy meccset végig kontrajátékra építeni


----------



## shawnest (2009 Június 29)

*Franciák*

Ja és a franciák ott lesznek a vb-döntőben 
97-ben brazilok nyerték a konf döntőt , franciák nyerték a vb-t
05-ben brazilok nyertek megint a franciák ott voltak a döntőben.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 29)

shawnest írta:


> Véleményem szerint ezt a meccset az amcsik bukták el , remekül játszottak az elején , kettőt rugtak , azt gondolták hogy 60 percen keresztül kilehet bekkelni egy döntő meccset ahol a brazilok még a ... is kihajtják belőlük? Legalább próbálták volna a labdákat megtartani vagy valami , nem lehet egy meccset végig kontrajátékra építeni


 Szerintem meg megmutatkozott a brazilok "nagysága". Olyan érzésem volt, hogy nem fogják annyiban hagyni, hogy egy USA (elnézést, nem degradálónak szánom) megszégyenítse őket. Gondolom kaptak Dungától hideget-meleget az öltözőben, meg is lett az eredménye. 
Ez az amerikai csapat még sokra viheti, ha majd még több rutint szerez, a vb-n meglepetést lehet várni tőlük. Dícséret illeti őket mindenképp.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Június 29)

OFF
Norbi, linkelhetnél valami közelebbi képet magadról.


----------



## lifi77 (2009 Június 30)

Mindig van aranycsapat csak már nem Puskásék...
amúgy a foci az egyetlen a világon ami túlélte a válságot....
amúgy Forza Milan


----------



## afca (2009 Június 30)

shawnest írta:


> Ja és a franciák ott lesznek a vb-döntőben


 
A Franciák a focijukkal ne akarjanak VB-t játszani.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Június 30)

afca írta:


> A Franciák a focijukkal ne akarjanak VB-t játszani.


 
Most egyetértünk!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 30)

Noci87 írta:


> Most egyetértünk!!!


 Örülök neki!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 30)

<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top"><table xmlns:x="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:dsp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/sharepoint/dsp" xmlns:asp="http://schemas.microsoft.com/ASPNET/20" xmlns:__designer="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WebParts/v2/DataView/designer" xmlns:sharepoint="Microsoft.SharePoint.WebControls" xmlns:ddwrt2="urn:frontpage:internal" width="100%" border="0"><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">BL-megszállott a Kalmar edzője2009.06.30. 12:50
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Utoljára 2000-ben jutott be svéd csapat a BL csoportköbe, méghozzá a Kalmar jelenlegi szakvezetőjével.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Az Aftonbladet című lap szerint a Kalmarnak van egy titkos fegyvere, amellyel esélye lehet továbbjutni, ő pedig nem más, mint a vezetőedző, Nanne Bergstrand, akit játékosai Bajnokok Ligája megszállottak tartanak. A csapatkapitány, Henrik Rydström például elárulta, hogy egész évben BL-meccseket néznek, és elemezik a játékot. Rydström úgy gondolja, hogy a mester fanatizmusa átragad a játékosokra is, ami csak előnyt jelenthet számukra, mert sokkal magabiztosabbakká válnak.

Bergstrand hozzállása talán érthető is, hiszen utoljára 2000-ben történt meg, hogy svéd csapat bekerült a csoportkörbe: a Helsingborg az Inter kiverésével jutott a legjobbak közé. 

És hogy ki volt akkor a Helsingborg edzője? A válasz talán nem is annyira meglepő: Nanne Bergstrand, akinek eltökélt szándéka, hogy ezt a sikert most a Kalmarral megismétli. A Lokival kapcsolatban azért óvatosan fogalmaz.

- _A nem kiemelt csapatok közül a legnehezebbet kaptuk. Az esélyekről még korai lenne beszélni. Nincs átfogó képünk a Debrecenről, de valahogy fel kell készülnünk a mérkőzésekre. Remélhetőleg találok lehetőséget arra, hogy valamilyen formában megtekintsem ellenfelünket _– mondta Nanne Bergstrand.

A svéd media egyébként meg van győződve róla, hogy ez a Debrecenben nem ugyanaz, mint amelyiket két évvel ezelőtt az Elfsborg elbúcsúztatott, hanem sokkal erősebb. Az újságírók szerint mindkét csapatnak ötven-ötven százalék az esélye a továbbjutásra. 

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 30)

filozófus írta:


> OFF
> Norbi, linkelhetnél valami közelebbi képet magadról.



Régen volt róla fent kép a profilján. De amikor egyszer megsértődött leszedett mindent


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 30)

Mi hír a fradinál? Semmi szenzációs igazolás?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Június 30)

....és hová tűnt Anikó? Már ezer éve nem adott életjelet.
Pedig dolgozatot már nem kell javítania


----------



## SimiSimi (2009 Július 1)

Real madridra kíváncsi leszek.


----------



## SimiSimi (2009 Július 1)

Na meg a portugálokra majd nemsokára. Albánia ellen szenvedtek kicsit, igaz a pálya minősége sokat számít.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 1)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Edzőt keres a DAC </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15419&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=15419&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.06.30. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Khashayar Mohseni az FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely klub elnöke ma Bécsben osztrák és cseh szakemberekkel tárgyal arról, hogy ki ülhet majd a DAC kispadjára és irányíthassa a sárga-kékeket a következő idényben. 
Egyenlőre neveket nem kívánt elárulni Mohseni. A 2009/2010-es évad rajtaja előtt még edző nélkül van a sárga-kék klub. A tavasz végén Werner Lorant helyébe leszerződtetett Zlatko Kranjčarnak is lejárt a szerződése május végével. A csapatot ezután Ali Reza Marzban edzette Radványi Miklóssal együtt, de az iráni edző hazautazott. Mohseni Marzban tettét azzal magyarázza, hogy az Iránban zajló zavargások és nyugtalan politikai légkör miatt szeretne családjával együtt lenni az 51 éves iráni edző. A DAC vezetősége beleegyezett távozásába, de még nincs lezárva az ügye hiszen szerződése köti a sárga-kékekhez. Marzban új munkáltatójával még tárgyalni fogunk - mondta Mohseni.

Radványi Miklós segédedzőről úgy nyilatkozott a DAC elnöke, hogy fiatal kora ellenére a csapat legértékesebb edzője és továbbiakban is számítanak pótolhatatlan munkájára, de még 1-2 évet kell várnia, hogy a csapat edzőjévé válhasson. Nem szeretnék beledobni a mélyvízbe.

A hétvégén a DAC Vágsellye elleni mérkőzésen az iráni tréner Marzban már nem volt jelen, a csapatot Radványi Miklós-Németh Krisztián páros irányította és győztek is 4:1-re. Érdekessége volt a mérkőzésnek, hogy a DAC volt horvát trénere tisztes távolból figyelte a találkozót.

A sárga-kékek legstabilabb tagja valóban az egykori DAC játékos Radványi Miklós, aki eddig a dunaszerdahelyieknél megforduló összes edző munkatársa volt. A csapatot egyedül ő ismeri a legjobban és a szlovák bajnokság csapatait és színvonalát is. Nem utolsósorban a szurkolók is szereteik DAC szíve és magyar nemzetiséghez való tartozása miatt. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 2)

*Hat játékost igazolt a kupagyőztes Budapest Honvéd*


A kupagyőztes, s ezáltal az Európa Liga-szereplésre készülő Budapest Honvéd labdarúgócsapata szerdán hat játékost igazolt. 


 Hat játékost igazoltak
Fotó: honvedfc.hu


A kispestiek tájékoztatása szerint Hajdú Norberttel, Hrepka Ádámmal, Horváth Adriánnal, a román Sorin Botissal, a szlovák Viliam Mackóval és a tavaszt már az egyesületnél töltő szerb Dragan Vukmirral kötöttek szerződést. A háromszoros válogatott Hrepka az MTK-tól, míg Hajdú az Újpesttől kerül egy évre kölcsönbe a Bozsik Stadionba, a másik négy új szerzemény három évre kötelezte el magát a klubhoz. Vukmir már az előző fél évet is a Honvédnál töltötte, s mivel Sisa Tibor vezetőedző elégedett volt a teljesítményével, így új szerződést kapott. 
A Budapest Honvéd az UEFA Kupát felváltó Európa Liga selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójában kapcsolódik majd be a küzdelembe. 
MTI/PARA


----------



## filozófus (2009 Július 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi hír a fradinál? Semmi szenzációs igazolás?


 De. Egy világsztár labdarúgót is tesztelünk.
(Egy afrikai srác Drogba mezben jelent meg a játékostoborzón)


----------



## filozófus (2009 Július 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Régen volt róla fent kép a profilján. De amikor egyszer megsértődött leszedett mindent


Miért? Valaki megjegyzést tett a külsejére?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Július 2)

pisti72 írta:


> ....és hová tűnt Anikó? Már ezer éve nem adott életjelet.
> Pedig dolgozatot már nem kell javítania


Nem tudom.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 3)

filozófus írta:


> Miért? Valaki megjegyzést tett a külsejére?


Nem azért szerintem. Nem tetszett neki a fórum kinézete.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 4)

Hol van Afca? Már nem mer magyarul írni a nyelvtörvény miatt?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Július 4)

Jaj, ne is mondd! Teljesen kiakadtam.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Hol van Afca? Már nem mer magyarul írni a nyelvtörvény miatt?


 Kóstolgatsz??Ba...hatják a nyelvtörvényüket.Annakidején Mečiar ugyanezt csinállta.Végén semmi sem lett belőle mert alkotmányellenes.Beszari csürhe népség ez.Addig vitézkednek amíg tudják,hogy valaki védi őket.Nálunk azt mondják a tótnak délig van esze!!Lehet délután talállták ki a nyelvtörvényt.Hülye banda ez ahogy van.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

*Az oszrták Garger lett a DAC új edzője*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A horvát Zlatka Kranjčar és az iráni Ali Rez Marban után Kurt Garger lett a DAC új edzője. 


 Kurt Garger egy korábbi állomáshelyén
Fotó: lh3.ggpht.com


"A mai előkészítőmérkőzésen mutatjuk be az új vezetőedzőt, aki magával hozza a aszisztensét is. Az ő neve csak később kerül nyilvánosságra. Gargerral egy szezonban egyeztünk meg, egy hónapos próbaidővel." - nyilatkozta a SITA-nak a klub elnöke, Khashayar Mohseni. 
A negyvenhét éves Garger labdarúgó pályafutását olyan csapatok jellemzik, mint a Rapid Wien, az FC Wacker Insbruck és a Salzbur. Utoljára az SC/ESV Parndorf 1919 csapatát vezette, előtte a First Wien FC és az SC Eisenstadt edzője volt. 
Garger neve a cseh Satnislav Levý és a tadzsik Rasid Rachimov neve mellett forgott mint lehetséges vezetőedzőé. Pénteken végül két hivatalos jelölt közül - a másik a német Wolfgang Frank volt - került ki győztesen.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

*Csoda történt! Cristiano Ronaldo ezúttal nem megdugott egy csodálatos nőt, hanem összerugdalta!*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; font-color: #000000" align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- st zárás --></TD></TR><TR><TD>



Csoda történt! Cristiano Ronaldo ezúttal nem megdugott egy csodálatos nőt, hanem összerugdalta! Ezt a sztár el is ismerte! A 27 éves Sara Pardal, aki egy portugál diák, s média szakon tanul, videóra akarta venni a játékost, aki feldühödve lépett ki a kocsijából, és...! Betörte a lány kocsijának ablakát és komoly sérüléseket ejtett a lányban. Ezt követően Sarát kórházba vitték, s az orvosok jelentették az esetet a rendőrségnek. A lány és barátja C. Ronaldo lisszaboni háza közelében akart forgatni, s ezt nem nézte jó szemmel a portugál zseni! Ronaldo szerint Sara és az orvosok eltúlozták a sérüléseket! 
- Sajnálom amit tettem! Kár volt így reagálnom a dolgokat! - mondta C. Ronaldo. Napok óta itt ólálkodott a házam előtt és nagyon feldühödtem!
Az incidens vasárnap este 9-kor zajlott le. C. Ronaldo éppen a családjával akart Elton John koncertre menni!

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

Barátságos mérkőzések

<TABLE style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=" even" id=g204353 onmouseover="tr_over('g204353')" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8eef2" onclick=detail_open(204353) onmouseout="tr_out('g204353')"><TD class="team-home bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Ajax</TD><TD class="score bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">3 - 2</TD><TD class=team-away title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Ajax Cape Town</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR id=g200280 onmouseover="tr_over('g200280')" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8eef2" onclick=detail_open(200280) onmouseout="tr_out('g200280')"><TD class="team-home bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Haladas</TD><TD class="score bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">3 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">B. Bystrica</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=" even" id=g204334 onmouseover="tr_over('g204334')" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8eef2" onclick=detail_open(204334) onmouseout="tr_out('g204334')"><TD class="team-home bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Maribor</TD><TD class="score bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">3 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Ujpest</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=" even" id=g204332 onmouseover="tr_over('g204332')" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d8eef2" onclick=detail_open(204332) onmouseout="tr_out('g204332')"><TD class="team-home bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">B. Bystrica</TD><TD class="score bold" title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">3 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="Klikni pro detail zápasu!">Honved</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 4)

afca írta:


> Kóstolgatsz??Ba...hatják a nyelvtörvényüket.Annakidején Mečiar ugyanezt csinállta.Végén semmi sem lett belőle mert alkotmányellenes.Beszari csürhe népség ez.Addig vitézkednek amíg tudják,hogy valaki védi őket.Nálunk azt mondják a tótnak délig van esze!!Lehet délután talállták ki a nyelvtörvényt.Hülye banda ez ahogy van.



Szép az idézeted Afca!

Lopott a nyelvük, lopott az országuk, lopott a kultúrájuk!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 4)

Mi meg legyőztük a Vojvodinát:

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Legyőztük a szerb ezüstérmest2009.07.04. 20:15
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Rudolf Gergely és Varga József góljával 2-0-ra nyert a DVSC-TEVA a Vojvodina elleni edzőmeccsen.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Nagy érdeklődés kísérte a DVSC-TEVA Vojvodina elleni edzőmeccsét. Mintegy ezerötszázan látogattak ki az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionba, és nem is csalódhattak a szurkolók, hiszen egy jó iramú, küzdelmes, sok helyzettel tarkított mérkőzést láthattak. 

Mindkét oldalon szép megoldásokat és sok helyzetet láthattunk, amelyeket a közönség tapssal jutalmazott. A szerb bajnokságban második helyen végzett, így idén az Európa Ligában induló ellenfél fölé nőtt a Loki. A vendégek többnyire kontráztak, és ha eljutottak a kapunk közelébe, veszélyesnek bizonyultak, hihetetlen helyzeteket hagytak ki, de ugyanez elmondható a hajdúságiakról is. Az egyre inkább mezőnyfölénybe kerülő DVSC-TEVA megérdemelten szerezte meg a vezetést, Rudolf Gergely büntetőből volt eredményes. A félidő hajrája már egyértelműen a hazaiaké volt, a mutatott játék biztató a jövőre nézve.

A második játékrészben is a mieink birtokolták többet a labdát, de inkább már a küzdelem dominált. Jelentősen kevesebb helyzet alakult ki, mégsem panaszkodhattak a szurkolók, hiszen játékosaink végighajtották a meccset, és szervezett futballjuknak köszönhetően a Vojvodina nem tudott igazán kibontakozni. 

A meccs vége megint felpörgött, Varga József révén az előnyt is növeltük, így alakult ki a 2-0-s végeredmény.

_Edzőmeccs
_*DVSC-TEVA – FK Vojvodina 2-0 (1-0)*
Oláh G. u., 1500 néző. Vezette: Veizer.
*DVSC*: Polekszics – Bernáth, Szűcs, Fodor, Leandro (Korhut) – Czvitkovics (Dombi), Kiss Z. (Katona), Varga J., Szakály (Rezes) – Oláh (Vinicius), Rudolf (Szilágyi)
*Gól*: Rudolf (11-esből), Varga J.


</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 4)

A Kisloki meg a Nyíregyházát:

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Magabiztos győzelem a Nyíregyháza ellen2009.07.04. 18:30
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Felkészülési mérkőzésen 3-1-re nyert együttesünk a Szpari ellen.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A mai első félkészülési mérkőzésen a DVSC-TEVA csapata a Nyíregyházát fogadta az Egyetemi Sporttelepen. A mieinknél pályára lépett három próbajátékos, a marokkói Jawad, a brazil Mineiro és Bajner Bálint. Az ellenfélnél is felfedezhettünk Loki-játékosokat, hiszen a Szpari teszteli balhátvédünket, Bozsidar Csoszicsot és Nagy Róbertet. Támadónk, Igor Bogdanovics is a nyírségiekkel készül, ám ő ma nem játszott.

Hamar vezetést szereztünk, miután a 16-oson belül buktatták Mineirót, a megítélt büntetőt Huszák vágta a kapuba. Az előnyt egy öngóllal sikerült növelni, majd a brazil csatár beadásából Bódi Ádám vágta kapuba a labdát. Úgy tűnt, az eredmény már nem változik, ám a második félidő végén szépített a Nyíregyháza.

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 4)

Jó kis túrájuk lesz a liláknak! Azért azt szívesen átélném, mikor az erdélyiek csatlakoznak a szurkolókhoz. Szívmelengető érzés lesz.
Bukarestben viszont tuti verést kapnak.

*Budapest, július 4.* Vonattal és repülővel is útra kelhetnek az Újpest szurkolói.




​ 

h i r d e t é s
<!-- Adserver zone (write): 53263, NB1.hu 330x247 --> <script type="text/javascript"><!--//<![CDATA[ var m3_u = (location.protocol=='https:'?'https://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php':'http://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php'); var m3_r = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); if (!document.MAX_used) document.MAX_used = ','; document.write ("<scr"+"ipt type='text/javascript' src='"+m3_u); document.write ("?zoneid=10"); document.write ('&cb=' + m3_r); if (document.MAX_used != ',') document.write ("&exclude=" + document.MAX_used); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); if (document.referrer) document.write ("&referer=" + escape(document.referrer)); if (document.context) document.write ("&context=" + escape(document.context)); if (document.mmm_fo) document.write ("&mmm_fo=1"); document.write ("'><\/scr"+"ipt>"); //]]>--></script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://nb1.quaestor.hu/adserver/www/delivery/ajs.php?zoneid=10&cb=36356356472&loc=http%3A//www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php%3Fitemid%3D78841&referer=http%3A//www.nb1.hu/index2.php&mmm_fo=1"></script><iframe id="itsfogo53529" name="itsfogo53529" src="http://adserver.itsfogo.com/default.aspx?t=f&v=1&zoneid=53529" scrolling="no" width="312" frameborder="0" height="232"></iframe>




<noscript>

</noscript>​
A Steaua Bukarest-Újpest Európa Liga-találkozóra kiutazó Újpest-szurkolók a MALÉV-val történt egyeztetés alapján a listaáron szereplő 180.000 Ft helyett kedvezményes áron repülhetnek a találkozó helyszínére, és vissza.
E szerint lehetőség van az alábbi járatok bármelyikével ki- és hazautazni a mérkőzésre:

Budapest (Ferihegy 2B) - Bukarest (Otopeni Airport) odaút július 16-án
MA 850 7:40 – 10:05
MA 850 13:05 – 15:20

Bukarest (Otopeni Airport) - Budapest (Ferihegy 2B) visszaút másnap július 17-én
MA 857 6:10 - 06:25 
MA 851 10:40 - 11:10 
MA 853 16:10 - 16:25

A repülőjegy ára 47.000 Ft oda-vissza, mely tartalmaz minden költséget (repjegy, illeték, foglalási költség). 
Akik igénybe szeretnék venni ezt a lehetőséget, azok Szabó Balázsnál, az utazás szervezőjénél érdeklődhetnek a 0630 446 1284-as mobilszámon.

A szurkolók nagyobb része vonattal indul útnak: július 15-én 22.30-tól gyülekeznek a Keleti Pályaudvaron és 23.14-kor kelnek útra a különkocsival kibővített Dacia nemzetközi expresszel. A vonat az éjszaka során több erdélyi várost is érinteni fog, ahol várhatóan sok magyar szurkoló fog csatlakozni. A vonat helyi idő szerint délután 2-kor érkezik Bukarestbe, visszafelé pedig a mérkőzést követően hajnalban, 5.50-kor indulnak majd. 
A vonatra kizárólag az Újpest ajándékboltjában (1044 Bp., Megyeri út 13, Szusza-stadion) lehet jegyet kapni július 9-ig, 20.000 Ft-ért, amely nem tartalmazza a meccsbelépőt. 
A vonattal történő utazással kapcsolatban bővebb információt a [email protected] címen lehet kapni.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 5)

*DAC-fiaskó: Wiener Neustadt–DAC 6:0 *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 4
A DAC csapata a Corgoň Liga 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamának jövő heti rajtjára való felkészülés jegyében szombaton a koraesti órákban Ausztriában játszott edzőmeccset. 



 "Padlót" fogott a DAC Ausztriában
Fogas Ferenc


A DAC csapata a Corgoň Liga 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamának jövő heti rajtjára való felkészülés jegyében szombaton a koraesti órákban Ausztriában játszott edzőmeccset. A dnaszerdahelyiek ellenfele az osztrák élvonalban közreműködő SC Magna Wiener Neustadt együttese volt. A sárga-kékek gyatra teljesítményt produkáltak és megsemmisítő hatgólos vereséget szenvedtek. A vendégek produkcióját a kollektíva újdonsült trénere, Kurt Garger a lelátóról figyelte. 
SC Magna Wiener Neustadt–DAC 6:0 (3:0). 
A dunaszerdahelyiek egyébként még a jövő héten kedden játszanak egy találkozót Ausztriában, ellenfelük a másodosztályú FC Admira Trenkwalder együttese lesz, melynek mezét az egykori szlovák válogatott Vladimír Janočko is viseli. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Július 5)

Elhunyt az Olympique Marseille tulajdonosa

Hosszan tartó betegség után szombaton elhunyt Robert Louis-Dreyfus, a francia Olympique Marseille labdarúgócsapatának tulajdonosa. A klubot 1997 óta birtokló 63 éves svájci milliárdos leukémiás volt, s hosszú ideje egy zürichi kórházban ápolták, ám a betegséget nem tudta legyőzni. (MTI)
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 5)

Csak nem akar ez a DAC összeállni


----------



## afca (2009 Július 5)

*Hollandia: a Vasas fiataljával erősített az FC Zwolle*

A holland Voetbal Online információi szerint a másodosztályú FC Zwolle labdarúgócsapata négy új játékossal kötött szerződést, köztük egy magyarral is: Beliczky Gergő, a Vasas fiatal csatára 18 évesen légiósnak áll.
Beliczky mellett a Barcelonánál nevelkedett David López, az argentin Martín Guarino és a Go Ahead Eaglestől érkező Said Bakkati igazolt a Zwolléhoz.

A holland csapat a 2008–2009-es szezonban a negyedik helyen végzett a második vonalban. 
<!-- grundfoci -->


----------



## afca (2009 Július 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Csak nem akar ez a DAC összeállni


 Elég baj ez nekünk.Abban reménykeden,hogy ez csak előkészületi meccs.Nincs tétje.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 5)

http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm


----------



## Pityuuu (2009 Július 6)

Most ismét egy Nagy Madrid van alakulóban....


----------



## afca (2009 Július 7)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">UEFA: Határozott fellépés a hazafiak ellen </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15570&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=15570&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.07.07. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Az UEFA végrehajtó bizottsága csütörtökön azonnali hatállyal új iránymutatásokat léptetett érvénybe a játékvezetők számára a stadionokban tapasztalható "rasszista" megnyilvánulások kezelését illetően. Vajon a DAC mérkőzésein szűnni nem akaró magyargyalázás is annak minősül majd? A háromlépcsős intézkedési rendelet értelmében "rasszista" megnyilvánulások esetén először meg kell állítani a meccset és a hangosbeszélőn keresztül kérni ezek beszüntetését, második lépésben hosszabb szünetet kell elrendelni, és az öltözőbe küldeni a futballistákat, s ha ez sem használ, végleg meg kell állítani a játékot.

A testület kétnapos vilniusi ülésén döntött arról, hogy a játékvezetőknek a jövőben szigorúbban kell eljárniuk, ha rasszista megnyilvánulásokat tapasztalnak a stadionokban. Amennyiben úgy ítélik meg, hogy a nézőtéren intenzív rasszista bekiabálások hangzanak el, félbe kell szakítaniuk a mérkőzést, és a rendezőknek a hangosbeszélőn keresztül fel kell szólítaniuk a közönséget a megnyilvánulások befejezésére. Ha továbbra sem változik a nézőtéri viselkedés, a játékvezetők öt-tízperces szünet elrendelésére kötelesek és a játékosokat az öltözőbe kell irányítaniuk. Ha ezt követően sem szűnnek a rasszista megnyilvánulások, végleg le kell fújni a találkozót.

- Ez a szabály erős jelzés is egyben, betartását a jövőben minden esetben megköveteljük - jelentette ki David Taylor, az UEFA általános titkára, míg Michel Platini, a szervezet elnöke a következőképp fogalmazott: "A zéró tolerancia elvét valljuk a rasszizmust illetően. Szükség volt arra, hogy olyan szabályt hozzunk, amely egyértelműen jelzi a közönségnek az UEFA álláspontját a rasszizmussal kapcsolatban. Elkötelezettek vagyunk, megköveteljük az iránymutatás betartását, rasszista magatartás esetén a játékvezetőnek le kell fújnia a mérkőzést. Annak megítélése, hogy a nézőtéri megnyilvánulások engedik-e a találkozó folytatását, a mérkőzésre delegált hivatalos személyek feladata lesz."

Az, hogy mi a rasszista nem definiálták, így könnyen elképzelhető, hogy bármiféle hazafias koreográfia esetén jönnek a retorziók.






Bizonyára érdekes lesz majd a hamarosan induló bajnokságban a dunaszerdahelyiek helyzete, hiszen őket idegenben és saját városukban is vulgáris, kemény jelzőkkel illetik és magyarságukat pocskondiázzák a szlovák szurkolók. Vajon a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség mit tud tenni annak érdekében, hogy egyforma mércével mérjék a büntetéseket? A DAC klubját mindig borsos büntetésekkel sújtják, állandó jövedelemforrás számukra a dunaszerdahelyi klub. Nagyító alatt vannak a sárga-kékek szurkolói bárhová is kísérjék el csapatukat, hiszen a rendezők még a legkisebb szemét eldobását is megfizettetnék a DAC-al. Jó volna, ha végre a szlovák közönség elfogadná, hogy a DAC - még ha játékosai nemzetközi klubokból is vannak - magyar csapat, ugyanis magyarok szurkolnak neki és buzdítják ezrek és ezrek minden hazai bajnokin. Sajnos a jelen politikai körülmények között erre nem mutatkozik hajlandóság.

Felvidék Ma, MLSZ, nyomán Szent Korona Rádió, atos </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 8)

Az Ajax első idei igazolása

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/spieler/2887/thimothee-atouba/profil.html


----------



## afca (2009 Július 8)

*DAC-döntetlen a fazonigazító főpróbán*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 8 
Kedden lejátszotta fazonigazító főpróbáját a DAC a Corgoň Liga e hét végén rajtoló 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamának nyitánya előtt. 


 Fogas Ferenc
A szombati liganyitányon a kassaiakkal méri össze tudását a DAC 


A dunaszerdahelyiek ismét Ausztriában portyáztak, ahol az ottani második ligában közreműködő FC Admira Trenkwalder együttesével mérték össze tudásukat. A vendéglátók szereztek vezetést az első félidőben, fordulás után a sárga-kékek kiegyenlítettek. Egyenlítő találatukat Hassan szerezte. 
A DAC egyébként öt előkészületi találkozón tesztelte az újoncokat, a kolektíva formáját, mérlege két győzelem, két döntetlen és egy vereség (10:10).Szombaton az MFK Košice otthonában mutatkoznak be a dunaszerdahelyieket, akiket az új idényben az osztrák Kurt Garger vezet csatába. Ő egyébként az eltelt egy esztendő ötödik stratégája az együttesnél. A sort a horvát Milan Djuricic kezdte, a német Werner Lorant folytatta, akit a horvát Zlatko Kranjcar váltott fel a vezetőedző posztján. A nyár elején az iráni Alireza Marzban kezébe került a karmesteri pálca. Távozását követően, egy héttel (!?) a pontvadászat nyitánya előtt szerződtette a klubvezetés Gargert. 

FC Admira Trenkwalder–DAC 1:1 (1:0), DAC-gólszerző: Hassan. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 8)

Megmondom neked, hogy fogják betartani a rasszista szabályt szlovákiában.

Sehogy!!!
Legfeljebb csak a DAC szurkolókkal szemben.

Ha az EU tagállamban egy rasszista nyelvtörvényt elfogadnak, mit vársz a focipályákon?


----------



## Comatorg (2009 Július 9)

Pénz, ékszer nem számít. Szerencsére a foci az egyik olyan sport ahol nem feltétlenül garantált a siker, ha 100 milliókat költenek játékosvásárlásra. Nem fogadnék rá, hogy akár a bajnokságot, vagy akár a bl-t megnyeri a Reál Madrid ezzel a csapattal.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 9)

A DAC új meze!!Már nem HUMMEL.Az új mezszponzor az ADIDAS.Érdemes elolvasni a mezenn a feliratot!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Megmondom neked, hogy fogják betartani a rasszista szabályt szlovákiában.
> 
> Sehogy!!!
> Legfeljebb csak a DAC szurkolókkal szemben.
> ...


 Igazad van!!!Mi is ettől tartunk!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 9)

*DAC-sajtótájékoztató Kurt Garger nélkül*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 9 - 14:10 
Csütörtök délben tartotta hagyományos idény eleji sajtótájékoztatóját a DAC vezérkara, melyről azonban hiányzott a minap szerződtetett osztrák vezetőedző, Kurt Garger.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Radványi Miklós és Khashayar Mohseni
Paraméter felvételek














„Garger úrnak hivatalos intéznivalói vannak az Osztrák Futballszövetségen, délután pedig már a Szlovák Futballszövetségen kell szentesíteni dunaszerdahelyi szerepválallását” – indokolta a sárga-kékek stratégájának távolmaradását Dušan Chytil klubnenedzser. 
Khashayar Mohseni klubelnök-tulajdonos röviden visszatért az elmúlt bajnoki évfolyam történéseihez, bevezetőjében a csapat szereplését pozitívan értékelte. Kiemelte, hogy egyre sikeresebb a DAC-utánpótlás, a 19 és a 17 évesek a szlovák élvonalba kerültek. Folytatódott a stadion átépítése, elkészült az esti világítás. Véleménye szerint a DAC szurkolótábora a legjobb, leghűségesebb Szlovákiában. Ami a folytatást illeti derűlátó, nem zárta ki annak lehetőségét sem, hogy az együttes kupaszereplést biztosító helyezést produkáljon a 2009/2010-es bajnoki évfolyamban. Az első meccseken, hetekben azonban türelemre lesz szüksége a menet közben formálódó gárdának, mely több poszton, elsősorban a védelemben és a középpályás alakzatban erősödött. Megtudtuk, az új idényben a tervezett költségvetés 2 millió euró, azaz 60 millió korona. Az eddigi sportmárkát (Hummel) Adidasra cserélték, a mezen már nem Dubai városát, hanem Abu Dhabit népszerűsítik. „Okulva az elmúlt idény tapasztalataiból, ezúttal eltekintenttük attól, hogy edzői hírességet szerződtessünk. A negyvennyolc éves Kurt Garger (legutóbb a Parndorf csapatánál tevékenykedett – a szerző) az igyekvő, ambiciózus, nagy munkabírású szakemberek közé tartozik. Ezért favorizáltuk őt. Élvezi bizalmunkat, ennek ellenére egyhónapos próbaidőt is megszabtunk a szerződésben ” – fogalmazott Mohseni. 
Az új szerzeményeket a bosnyák jobbhátvéd, Stanisa Nikolic (Zrinjski Mostar) képviselte, aki elmondása szerint szeretne hasznos tagja lenni a Garger-legénységnek. Csapatkapitányként ismét Novota János vezeti csatába a kollektívát. „Mindent megtesszünk annak érdekében, hogy a tavalyi őszhöz hasonlóan újra sok örömteli percet szerezzünk drukkereinknek” – bizakodott a kiváló képességű kapus. 
A már átigazolt új szerzemények névsora: Stanisa Nikolic (Zrinjski Mostar), Milan Páleník, David Helísek (mindkettő Mutěnice), Lukáš Bodeček (Olomouc), Speranza Giovanni (Mannheim), Halimi Ilami (Lokomotiv Plovdiv), Tosum Cemil (DSV Leoben), Youssuf Moughfire. 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Július 9)

A paksi Pandúr Pétert is tesztelték a sárga-kékek az ausztriai főpróbán
*Jancker a DAC-hoz igazol? *

<!-- Meta -->http://ujszo.com/forward?path=online/sport/2009/07/09/jancker-a-dac-hoz-igazolhttp://ujszo.com/print/285901 
2009. július 9. 

<!-- Intro -->Dunaszerdahely
| Elképzelhető, hogy Carsten Jancker, a Bayern München egykori harmincszoros német válogatott csatára a DAC futballcsapatában folytatja pályafutását. Értesüléseink szerint a 34 éves, 2001-ben a Bayernnel BL-győztes támadó kedden Dunaszerdahelyen tárgyalt a csallóközi klubvezetőkkel.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Ezután megtekintette a várost. Jancker 2007-től a Mattersburg együttesében játszott – korábban a Kölnben, a bécsi Rapidban és az Udinesében szerepelt –, de lejárt a szerződése. 
Dušan Chytil klubmenedzser lapunknak nem erősítette meg, de nem is cáfolta ezt az információt. A csapat az osztrák II. ligás Admira Trenkwalder otthonában 1:1-es döntetlennel hangolt a szombati, kassai Corgoň Liga-nyitányra. A vendégek ismét több játékost teszteltek, a védelem tengelyében a magyar Pandúr Péter kapott lehetőséget. A 27 éves labdarúgó legutóbb a paksi csapatban rúgta a labdát, de korábban megfordult a Honvédnál, az MTKnál és Vasasnál is. Pandúr nem okozott csalódást, de várhatóan nem szerződtetik. 
A DAC a következő összeállításban lépett pályára: Novota– Nikolic, Pandúr, Adiaba, Tosum– Helísek, Halini, Boya, Hassan– Abena– N’lend. Csereként három próbajátékos, az osztrák Guru kapus és Seleuh, valamint a cseh Zich mellett a francia Moughfire jutott szóhoz. Bodeček sérülés miatt hiányzott, Páleník pedig az átigazoláshoz szükségesokmányokatintézte. 
„Tipikus előkészületi meccset vívtunk az Admirával, amelyen igazságos eredmény született. Tetszetős akció után született az egyenlítő gólunk: egy mintaszerű Hassan – N’lend akció végén az előbbi közelről kipókhálózta a hosszú sarkot” – értékelte a főpróbát Radványi Miklós, a DAC másodedzője. 
Vladimír Janočko, az Admira Salzburg új szerzeménye nem erőltette meg magát különösebben, néhány kemény belemenés után a félidőben cserét kért. 
Még egy hír a klub háza tájáról: a Ligás Klubok Uniója jóváhagyta a DAC keretét, nem úgy, mint az újonc Senicáét, amelyben mindössze négy játékos szerepelt…

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## Sakál (2009 Július 10)

Comatorg ! Remélem a próféta szólt belőled , ha ez az összevásárolt madrid valamit nyer , akkor a focinak vége ! Már most 200 millió euró fölött járnak , úgy , hogy még próbálkoznak Ribery - nél !( Egyébként a Man. City sem ért el semmit . ) Visca el Barca !


----------



## afca (2009 Július 12)

Corgoň Liga: MFK Košice – DAC 2:0
*Edzői nyilatkozatok az MFK Košice–DAC (2:0) találkozó után*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A Corgoň Liga kassai találkozója után zajlott sajtótájékoztató érdekessége az volt, hogy a hazaiak mestere, id. Ján Kozák megdicsérte a vesztes dunaszerdahelyieket. A vendégek szakvezetője idő kért a javulásra. 


 



Idősebb Ján Kozák st. (MFK Košice): A vendégek számomra meglepetést keltettek jó teljesítményükkel. A csallóköziek mezében tüsténkedők futballtudásához nem fér kétség. Ha majd az összjátékot is begyakorolják, akkor csapatként is nehéz ellenfélnek bizonyulnak majd a riválisok számára. Ami bennünket illet, örülök, hogy győzelemmel rajtoltunk el, hiszen a nyitányon produkált eredményt nagyon fontosnak tartom a jó folytatást illetően. Elégedett vagyok, megérdemelten gyűjtöttük be a három pontot.“ 
Kurt Garger (DAC): „A kassaiak győzelme megérdemelt. Nem tartunk még ott, hogy ilyen erős ellenféllel kilencven percig lépést tudjunk tartani. Tíz napja vagyunk csupán együtt. További két-három erősítésre, két-három hétre van szükségünk ahhoz, hogy játékban és erőnlétben felvegyük a legjobbakkal is felvegyük a versenyt. Nagy kár, hogy a csereként beállt Bognár elpuskázta ziccereit.“


----------



## afca (2009 Július 12)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Az Ajax magyar párharca</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*Ferencvárosi TC - AFC Ajax 1 : 5, 1995.09.27 20:30*


<LI class=info>Bajnokok Ligája, D-csoport <LI class=info>*helyszín:* Budapest, IX. ker., Üllői úti stadion <LI class=info>*gólszerzők:* 59' Nyilas Elek (11-es)
ill. 57' Litmanen Jari, 78' Litmanen Jari (11-es), 88' Litmanen Jari, 67' Kluivert Patrick, 82' de Boer Frank <LI class=info>*lapok:* 34' Nyilas Elek, 64' Kecskés Zoltán ill. 21' de Boer Ronald, 45' Overmars Marc 
*nézőszámok:* sport-forum.de: 17.200
members.fortunecity.com: 17.743
futball'95: 18.000

<LI class=title>Ferencvárosi TC 
Hajdú Attila
Telek András
Simon Tibor
Kuznecov Sergei (80' Keller József)
Kecskés Zoltán
Nyilas Elek
Lisztes Krisztián
Kuntic Zoran
Vincze Ottó
Zavadszky Gábor
Kopunovic Goran
*vezetőedző:*
Novák Dezső

<LI class=title>AFC Ajax 
van der Sar Edwin
Reiziger Michael
Blind Danny
de Boer Frank
Bogarde Winston
de Boer Ronald
Finidi George
Davids Edgar
Kanu Nwankwo (58' Kluivert Patrick)
Litmanen Jari
Overmars Marc
*vezetőedző:*
Van Gaal Louis
*AFC Ajax - Ferencvárosi TC 4 : 0, 1995.12.06 20:30*


<LI class=info>Bajnokok Ligája, D-csoport <LI class=info>*helyszín:* Amszterdam, Olympisch Stadion <LI class=info>*gólszerzők:* 17' Overmars Marc, 22' de Boer Ronald, 62' Litmanen Jari, 66' Litmanen Jari <LI class=info>*lapok:* - ill. 13' ifj. Albert Flórián 
*nézőszámok:* futball'95: 43.000
sport-forum.de: 44.000

<LI class=title>AFC Ajax 
van der Sar Edwin
Reiziger Michael
Scholten Arnold
de Boer Frank
Bogarde Winston
de Boer Ronald
Litmanen Jari (77' Reuser Martijn)
Davids Edgar (46' Musampa Kiki)
Overmars Marc
Kluivert Patrick
Finidi George (77' Wooter Nordin)
*trener:*
Van Gaal Louis

<LI class=title>Ferencvárosi TC 
Hajdú Attila
Hrutka János
Páling Zsolt (90' Nagy Zsolt)
Kuznecov Sergei
Keller József
Nyilas Elek
ifj. Albert Flórián
Szűcs Mihály
Lisztes Krisztián
Vincze Ottó
Kuntic Zoran (67' Kopunovic Goran)
*trener:*
Novák Dezső
*A D-csoport végeredménye:*
1. AFC Ajax 6 5 1 - 15-1 16 pont
2. Real Madrid CF 6 3 1 2 11-5 10 pont
3. Ferencvárosi TC 6 1 2 3 9-19 5 pont
4. Grasshopper Club Zürich 6 - 2 4 3-13 2 pont
Továbbjutott az AFC Ajax és a Real Madrid CF
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbottom> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## magyijani (2009 Július 12)

Szerintem az új edzőn áll vagy bukik minden.Ha Pellegrini össze tudja kapni a sztárokat,akkor nehéz lesz megállítani őket.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 12)

A DAC új meze


hazai :





idegenbeli :


----------



## Dugo1986 (2009 Július 14)

Szerintem egy ideig nagyon jók lesznek sajnos, mert meg akarják majd mutatni, hogy együtt is tudnak focizni de egy-két év után úgy fognak járni mint az előző "galaktikus" csapat. De azért még mindígy a Barca a jobb


----------



## afca (2009 Július 14)

AJAX 2009-2010

1. Maarten Stekelenburg
2. Gregory van der Wiel
3. Oleguer
5. Jan Vertonghen
6. Rasmus Lindgren
7. Thimothée Atouba
8. Urby Emanuelson
10. Miralem Sulejmani
11. Isma&iuml;l Aissati
12. Kenneth vermeer
15. Bruno Silva
16. Luis Suarez
17. Rob Wielaert
18. Gabri
19. Toby Alderweireld
20. Dario Cvitanich
21. Eyong Enoh
22. Siem de Jong
23. Vurnon Anita
24. Jan-Arie van der Heijden
25. Evander Sno
26. Jeffrey Sarpong
27. Daley Blind
28. Dennis Rommedahl
29. Mitchell Donald
30. George Ogararu
32. Albert Luque
33. Javier Martina
34. Kennedy
39. Darko Bodul
41. Jeroen Verhoeven


----------



## afca (2009 Július 15)

*Rátámadtak a berlini szurkolókra a fradisták*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 14 
Nem sokkal a Ferencváros-Hertha BSC felkészülési labdarúgó-mérkőzés előtt magyar huligánok támadtak meg kedden berlini szurkolókat, akik közül egy könnyebb sérülést szenvedett. 


 Illusztráció
-net


A dpa német hírügynökség értesülése szerint mintegy 15 FTC-drukker bántalmazta és dobálta meg palackokkal a vendéghíveket, a kárvallott rajongó sebét a Hertha csapatorvosa varrta össze. 
A német együttest elkísérő újságírók az incidens nyomán az Albert Stadion egyik mellékhelyiségébe menekültek. 
A találkozó 19 órakor kezdődött.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 15)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Előkészületi mérkőzésen ismét kikapott a DAC </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15746&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=15746&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.07.14. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Igaz, múlt szombaton elrajtolt a legfelsőbb szlovák bajnokság, a Corgoň-liga, de a dunaszerdahelyiek még egy edzőmérkőzést beiktattak, amelyen ismét több játékost teszteltek. Az Érsekújvár csapatától 3:2 arányú vereséget szenvedtek a sárga-kékek! 
A délután öt órakor kezdődő mérkőzésen szinte mindenki játéklehetőséget kapott a DAC keretéből. Kimaradt viszont Németh Zsolt, aki az ifisták egyik legjobbja társaival együtt. Kurt Garger osztrák vezetőedző még játéklehetőséget sem adott a dunaszerdahelyi nevelésű labdarúgónak!






A DAC lassan, nehézkesen játszott és az első félidő gól nélküli döntetlennel ért véget. A második félidőben az érsekújváriak szerezték meg a vezetést, majd a DAC szintén a hazai nevelésű Bognár Zoli találatával válaszolt rá. Nem sokáig örülhettek a sárga-kékek, mert az ellenfél újabb gólt rúgott. A DAC csak egy tizenegyessel tudott egyenlíteni. A játékvezető Bognár Zoli buktatásáért ítélt büntetőt. A döntetlennel szinte már mindenki kiegyezett, amikor egy óriási DAC hiba miatt az érsekújváriak is tizenegyeshez jutottak és értékesítették is azt, így a DAC 3:2-es vereséget szenvedett otthon.






Az eredmény azért is szomorú, mert szombaton 19:30 órától otthon bajnokit játszik a Rózsahegy együttese ellen és a hétköznapi produkció nagyon kevés lesz ahhoz, hogy örömet szerezzenek a minden bizonnyal több ezres nézőközönségnek.






Friss hír a DAC háza tájékáról, hogy Nlned és Abena már nem tagja a keretnek, a mai mérkőzésen sem voltak jelen. Játszott viszont az új erősítés Guillaume Tchoungang Nkendo, aki a spanyol másodosztályból érkezett Dunaszerdahelyre.






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 15)

*BL-SELEJTEZŐ. A Debrecen és a Kalmar edzője egyetért abban, hogy Rudolf Gergely lehet a szerda esti találkozó kulcsfigurája*

*A svédek nyerni jöttek, de döntetlen esetén sem dőlnének a kardjukba*

A bajnok is megkezdi szereplését a nemzetközi kupaporondon: a Debrecen szerda este az Oláh Gábor utcában fogadja a Kalmart. A svédek tiszteletteljesen nyilatkoznak a magyar csapatról, de nem rejtik véka alá, hogy nyerni jöttek Magyarországra. Természetesen ehhez a Loki játékosainak is lesz néhány szavuk…




Fotó: Imago
Rasmus Elm (jobbra) és társai győzni akarnak Debrecenben



*KALMAR FF*






*Alapítás:* 1910
*Színek:* piros-fehér
*Stadion:* Fredriksskans (8500)
*„Albérlet":* Európai kupamérkőzéseken az Elfsborg borasi arénáját is használják
*Edző:* Nanne Bergstrand
*Legnagyobb sikerek: *svéd bajnok (2008), svéd bajnoki ezüstérmes (1985, 2007), svéd kupagyőztes (1980–81, 1986–87, 2007)

Szerda este a magyar bajnok is bekapcsolódik a Bajnokok Ligája küzdelmeibe: a Debrecen a sorozat második selejtezőkörében a svéd Kalmarral találkozik. A Loki számára nem lesz ismeretlen az északi harcmodor, ugyanis két évvel ezelőtt az Elfsborggal szemben próbálta kivívni a továbbjutást, de akkor a skandinávok összesítésben 1–0-val jobbnak bizonyultak.

A magyar futballbarátok most klubhovatartozástól függetlenül azért szorítanak, hogy ezúttal magyar sikerrel záruljon a párharc… Egy biztos, nem lesz sétagalopp az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban este nyolc órakor kezdődő találkozó, bár mindkét csapat háza táján roppant óvatosan, az ellenfelet tisztelve nyilatkoznak az esélyekről.

„Győzni jöttünk, de döntetlennél sem dőlnék a kardomba. Megnéztem a magyarok múlt heti edzőmérkőzését, és az a forma, amelyet a Timisoara ellen mutattak, az esélyek kiegyenlítettségéről árulkodott” – mondta a Nemzeti Sportnak Nanne Bergstrand, a Kalmar vezetőedzője.

„Rudolf Gergely pályára lép – mi sem kabalából hoztuk el Rasmus Elmet, bármit sugall is a sajtó. A DVSC az Allsvenskanban az első ötben végezne, és bevallom, több játékosát is elfogadnám, Rudolf Gergelyt mindenképpen. A hőséggel nem foglalkozunk, Svédországban sem fáztunk” – dicsérte riválisát a svéd szakember.

„Estére már elviselhető volt a meleg. Óriási a várakozás, egy velünk azonos képességű csapattal játszunk. Így aztán különösen fontos lesz, hogy megvalósítsuk a taktikánkat, és fejben is erősnek kell lennünk, hiszen a közönség űzni-hajtani fogja a magyarokat. Bátran kell játszanunk, vállalnunk a támadójátékot, nem építhetünk arra, hogy beállunk védekezni. Gólhelyzeteket kell kidolgoznunk és kihasználni őket” – mondta Bergstrand a KFF hivatalos honlapjának.

Ha már a közönségnél tartunk, az előzetes várakozások alapján majdnem telt ház, azaz 9500 néző biztathatja a Debrecent, a hazaiak szimpatizánsain kívül mintegy húsz svéd szurkolót is várnak a szervezők.




Fotó: NS-archív
Rudolftól sokat várnak


És mi a helyzet a magyar bajnokcsapattal? Noha Bergstrand meg van győződve róla, hogy Rudolf Gergely helyet kap a DVSC kezdőcsapatában, a Loki klubmenedzsere, Herczeg András egyelőre óvatosan nyilatkozik.

„Rudolf Gergely különmunkát végzett bokasérülése után, szerepeltetéséről később döntünk, mindamellett nem kérdés, mit jelent a válogatott támadó a DVSC-nek – óvatoskodott a szakember, majd az esélyekről is ejtett néhány szót. – Szervezett ellenfél vár ránk, amely nagyon jól szűkíti és zárja le a területet, azaz hatványozottan érvényes a szabály, hogy minden apró lehetőséget meg kell becsülnünk. A Kalmar stílusát ismerve legalábbis nem várható helyzetözön. Tisztában vagyok saját erőnkkel is, s ennek alapján azt mondom, szoros meccseket játszhatunk a svédekkel.”

forrás:NS


----------



## afca (2009 Július 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=3 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD align=middle>


MFK Petržalka</TD><TD align=middle>


Dukla Banská Bystrica</TD><TD align=middle>


DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=3>
</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD align=middle>


MFK Dubnica nad Váhom</TD><TD align=middle>


MFK Košice</TD><TD align=middle>


FC Nitra</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=3>
</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD align=middle>


1. FC Tatran Prešov</TD><TD align=middle>


MFK Ružomberok</TD><TD align=middle>


FK Senica</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=3>
</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD align=middle>


Slovan Bratislava</TD><TD align=middle>


FC Spartak Trnava</TD><TD align=middle>


MŠK Žilina</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=3>
</TD></TR><TR align=middle></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--// end content //--><!--// end middle //-->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 15)

Ma este 8-tól játszunk a Kalmar ellen itthon. 

SZURKOLJATOK!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 16)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Debrecen </TH><TD class=score>2 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname"> Kalmar</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>15.07.2009 20:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="left summary"></TD><TD class=score></TD><TD class="right summary"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">73'

Varga 
</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">86'

Kiss Z. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 16)

pisti72 írta:


> Ma este 8-tól játszunk a Kalmar ellen itthon.
> 
> SZURKOLJATOK!!!!








Bajnokok Ligája, selejtező, 2. forduló, első meccs:
*DVSC-TEVA - Kalmar (svéd) 2-0 (0-0)*
*Gól:* Varga (72.), Kiss (85.)
Vezeti: Fautrel (francia)
*DVSC:* Polekszics, Bernáth, Máté P., Mészáros, Leandro, Czvitkovics, Varga J., Kiss Z., Szakály P. (Dombi 84.), Rudolf (Katona 91.), Dudu (Oláh 58.)
*Kalmar:* Wasta, Nouri, Lantz, S. Larsson, Lennartson, Eriksson, Rydström, R. Elm, Sobralense, D. Elm (Santos 85.), Mendes (Dauda 85.)

*3. perc:* Hatalmas Leandro-bomba a tizenhatos jobb sarkáról. Alig ment mellé.
*40. perc:* Leandro beadását Rudolf fejelte kapura - Wasta védett.
*61. perc:* Kiss Zoltán életerős lövésébe ért bele egy svéd védő. A második szögletet legurították Leandrónak, akinek levágódó bombáját ujjheggyel tolta ki a kapus.
*72. perc:* Végre egy pontos debreceni kontra: Oláh lépett ki a jobb szélen, remekül centerezett, és Varga közelről a hálóba pofozta a labdát. *(1-0)*
*83. perc:* Tűzijáték a svéd kapunál - sajnos kimaradt.
*85. perc:* Kettő-nulla! Kis Zoltán jobb külsővel lőtt gyönyörű gólt a tizenhatos sarkáról. *(2-0)*
*92. perc:* Vége a meccsnek. Szenzációs siker a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében. Nehéz lesz a visszavágó, de jó eséllyel továbbjuthat a Loki.
-----------------------------------------------------------

De örülök neki!!!!Most már tovább kelllene jutni!!!De jó is volna!!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 16)

*Kétgólos előnyt szerzett a Debrecen a Bajnokok Ligájában *

<!-- Meta --> 

<!-- Intro -->A DVSC-TEVA hazai környezetben 2-0-ra nyert a svéd Kalmar FF ellen a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 2. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Minden bizonnyal a tömött lelátók látványa is megihlette a magyar bajnokot, mert kiválóan kezdett: előbb Kiss próbálkozott távoli lövéssel, nem sokkal később Leandro lőtt mellé centiméterekkel, majd Dudu elől mentett bravúrral a skandinávok kapusa. A Kalmar a félidő derekára feljavult, igaz, a játékrészben egyetlen kapura lövésig jutott.
Szünet után mindkét gárda felpörgött, bár a nagy rohanásban mindkét oldalon sok technikai hiba csúszott a játékba. A vendégeknek ebben a periódusban több helyzete volt, mégis a Debrecen szerzett vezetést: egy jobb oldali akció végén Oláh beadását Varga kotorta a hálóba.
A svédek a magyar vezető gól után megzavarodtak, s ugyan Rasmus Elm 35 méteres szabadrúgása komoly veszélyt jelentett, igazi lehetőségig már nem jutottak el újra. A debreceniek pedig tovább hajtottak, és újabb helyzeteket dolgoztak ki, sőt Leandro kihagyott ziccere után nem sokkal Kiss Zoltán lőtt gyönyörű gólt 20 méterről néhány perccel a vége előtt, beállítva ezzel a 2-0-ás végeredményt.
"Azt hiszem, a játékosok minden dicséretet megérdemelnek, mert remekül játszottak, s nemcsak elszántak voltak, de mertek bátran játszani - nyilatkozta a meccs után Herczeg András klubmenedzser. - Jól kezdtünk, az első húsz percben remek ritmusban, a talajon játszottunk, s többször megzavartuk a svédeket. Később feljavult ellenfelünk, így többször ívelgetnünk kellett, amivel nem volt esélyünk. A második félidő elején a Kalmar ugyan magabiztosabb volt, ám aztán szép gólokat szereztünk, s megérdemelten nyertünk. Nagyszerű mérkőzésen vagyunk túl, de nem szabad hátradőlnünk. Svédországban is ugyanilyen felszabadultan és bátran kell futballoznunk."

http://ujszo.com/online/sport/2009/07/16/ketgolos-elonyt-szerzett-a-debrecen-a-bajnokok-ligajaban
Ezt a mai Új Szó ,,Felvidéki napilap,,írta.

<!-- Tags --><!-- Comments-->


----------



## afca (2009 Július 16)

*Fradi-Hertha-meccs - Nemzetközi futballbotrány*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 16 
Komoly, nemzetközi visszhangot kiváltó botrány előzi meg a magyar futballszezon rajtját, ugyanis a keddi Ferencváros-Hertha BSC felkészülési mérkőzésen magyar huligánok bántalmazták a vendégszurkolókat. 


 James Ashmore, a Ferencváros játékosa küzd a labdáért Raffael (b) és Cicero (j), a német Hertha BSC játékosai között a Ferencváros-Hertha BSC felkészülési mérkőzésen az Albert Flórián Stadionban
MTI-felvétel


A német sajtó nagy terjedelemben foglalkozik a történtekkel, amely miatt a Hertha BSC hivatalos levélben tiltakozik a magyar szövetségnél és a Ferencvárosnál. Michael Preetz, a Hertha menedzsere azt mondta a Bildnek, a félidőben kérték a szervezőket, hogy a rendőrségi erők avatkozzanak be, de a hatóságiak továbbra is a stadion előtt várakoztak ahelyett, hogy a rend helyreállítása és a randalírozók megfékezése érdekében bármit is tett volna. 
A Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság szerda délután közölte: mivel a szervező nem kötött szerződést a BRFK-val, ezért a rendőrök kizárólag a mérkőzés külső biztosítását végezték, a stadionon belüli rend fenntartását az FTC által szerződtetett biztonsági szolgálat látta el. "A mérkőzés ideje alatt a biztonsági szolgálat nem jelzett olyan rendkívüli eseményt, amely a külső biztosításban résztvevő rendőri erők stadionon belüli beavatkozását indokolttá tette volna" - szögezte le a rendőrség. 
Váradi Mátyás, a Ferencváros sajtófőnöke az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta: ezen a találkozón még nem a klub saját, nemrég alapított biztonsági szolgálata őrizte a rendet, az csak az első hazai bajnoki mérkőzésen fog debütálni. Ezúttal egy másik cég teljesített szolgálatot, amely először dolgozott az Albert Stadionban, így nem rendelkezett kellő helyismerettel. Váradi hozzátette: a klubon belül már vizsgálják a történteket, de természetesen a Ferencvárosnak vállalnia kell az erkölcsi felelősséget. Az MLSZ sajtófőnöke, Serényi Péter úgy nyilatkozott az MTI-nek, hogy ha megérkezik a berliniek panasza, akkor az alapján kezdeményez fegyelmi eljárást a szövetség, ha ilyen nem érkezik, akkor pedig hivatalból, mert minden magyarországi mérkőzés az MLSZ-hez tartozik. 
A beszámolók szerint a meccs előtt mintegy 70 magyar "zavarkeltő" rátámadt a Hertha szurkolóira, akik közül hárman szenvedtek sérülést. A berlini klub tájékoztatása alapján egyiküknek egy üvegpalack felsértette a homlokát, az erősen vérző sebet a csapatorvos varrta össze, másikuk orrtörést szenvedett, a harmadiknak pedig egy ujja tört el. 
A találkozó alatt sem volt zavartalan a rend, ugyanis a hazai ultrák a stadionban "Heil Hitler" és "Sieg Heil" kiabálással provokálták a berlini híveket, majd megpróbáltak betörni a szektorukba, sőt, később a sajtótribün előtt is felbukkantak. A 2-0-ás Hertha-sikerrel zárult meccset követően a németek kísérettel hajtottak a repülőtérre, majd Grazon keresztül még az éjjel visszatértek stegersbachi edzőtáborukba.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 16)

Ismét szégyeljük magunkat mi erdélyi magyarok, most az ujpesti szurkolók miatt... Erdélyen nem lehet úgy átmenni mint a csürhe!!! Nem zavarta ôket, hogy erdélyi magyarokat is lecigányoznak, de reméljük Bukarestben helyettünk is bosszút állnak!!! Azért is Forza Steaua!
Pedig a Steaua nekem, Cfr szurkolónak ôsellenség...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 16)

afca írta:


> bajnokok ligája, selejtező, 2. Forduló, első meccs:
> *dvsc-teva - kalmar (svéd) 2-0 (0-0)*
> *gól:* varga (72.), kiss (85.)
> vezeti: Fautrel (francia)
> ...




adná a jóisten!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 16)

Noci87 írta:


> Ismét szégyeljük magunkat mi erdélyi magyarok, most az ujpesti szurkolók miatt... Erdélyen nem lehet úgy átmenni mint a csürhe!!! Nem zavarta ôket, hogy erdélyi magyarokat is lecigányoznak, de reméljük Bukarestben helyettünk is bosszút állnak!!! Azért is Forza Steaua!
> Pedig a Steaua nekem, Cfr szurkolónak ôsellenség...



Gratulálok, még te nevezed magad magyarnak?
Akkor inkább menj át a Kanadai románok fórumára.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 16)

Ezek miatt az emberek miatt nem szégyelled magad?

http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/37706


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 16)

Ez már nem a fociról szólt kedves Pisti72, kábítószer hatása alatt ne üvöltözzön itt senki, hogy Erdély az övé, mert az csak a mienk a referendum óta...


----------



## afca (2009 Július 17)

Noci87 írta:


> Ismét szégyeljük magunkat mi erdélyi magyarok, most az ujpesti szurkolók miatt... Erdélyen nem lehet úgy átmenni mint a csürhe!!! Nem zavarta ôket, hogy erdélyi magyarokat is lecigányoznak, de reméljük Bukarestben helyettünk is bosszút állnak!!! Azért is Forza Steaua!
> Pedig a Steaua nekem, Cfr szurkolónak ôsellenség...


 Ebben most nem adok neked igazat.Aki magyar létére a Steauát éllteti annak kellene szégyelnie magát!Olyan mintha én élltetném a Slovan Pozsonyt,,Bratislava,,.Akkor inkább nelássak soha focit.
Holnap jön Dunaszerdahelyre a Ružomberok,,Rózshegy,,.Szerintem már ma nem fognak aludni.Legyen bármi az erdmény megmutassuk nekik,hogy a mi földünkön játszanak.Nem fogjuk sértegetni őket csak az igazat fogják hallani.Az Újpest szurkolóról meg annyit,tavaly kb 10-en ott voltaka az egyik meccsünkön és buzdították a DAC Dunaszerdahelyt.Most köszönném meg nekik a szurkolást.Köszönjuk UTE szurkolók!!!!!!!





Ezt meg a Steauának


----------



## afca (2009 Július 17)




----------



## afca (2009 Július 17)




----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 17)

Noci87 írta:


> Ez már nem a fociról szólt kedves Pisti72, kábítószer hatása alatt ne üvöltözzön itt senki, hogy Erdély az övé, mert az csak a mienk a referendum óta...



Én nem tudom, hogy mit üvöltözött az a néhány barom, de neked sem esne jól szerintem, ha az erdélyi magyarokat azok után a "magyarok" után ítélnék meg, akik abban a faluban megszavazták a magyar iskola lebontását, hogy helyébe román ortodox templom épüljön. Gondolj arra, hogy van több tízezer normális szurkoló is, aki nem viselkedik így, csak azokat nem veszik észre, mert az nem hír.

Én rohadtul rühellem az újpestet, még jobban a szurkolóit, de hogy románoknak szurkoljak magyarok ellen....igaza van Afcának, inkább ne lássak több focit!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 18)

*A DAC nyerni akar az MFK Ružomberok ellen *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Hazai pályán fogadja a DAC a rózsahegyieket a Corgoň Liga 2. fordulójában. Nagy a fogadkozás, miszerint, ha csak egy picike góllal is, de dunaszerdahelyen tartják a három pontot.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 A szurkolókon nem múlik majd...
Paraméter archívum


<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Corgoň Liga 2. Forduló: <O></O>
*szombat*<O></O> 
17.30: Senica – Prešov 
19.30: Banská Bystrica – Košice, Dubnica - Petržalka, DAC – Ružomberok, 
*vasárnap* 
Nitra – Trnava. 
A Slovan – Žilina mérkőzés egy kisőbbi időpontban lesz.<O></O> 

Az előző forduló egyik csapat számára sem volt szerencsés, hiszen a DAC 2:0-ra kikapott Kassá, míg az MFK Ružomberok játékosaitól csak egy sovány 1:1-re futotta hazai pályán. Szombaton a 19:30 órakor kezdődő mérkőzésen mindkét csapat szépíteni szándékozik eddigi eredményén, amihez, lévén Dunaszerdahelyen lesz a mérkőzés a DAC játékosai állnak közelebb. 
A DAC gárdája egyébként újabb idegenlégióssal bővült, a holland útlevéllel érkezett surinami Samuel Koejote személyében, aki a hírek szerint már bevetésre kerül a szombati mérkőzésen. Ausztriából, a másodososztályos Innsbruck csapatából érkezett a 34 éves csatár, ahol 22 mérkőzést abszolvált, ám mindössze 5 gólt rúgott. 
Carsten Jancker, a valamikori Bayern-sztár leigazolásáról még mindig semmi konkrétum nem közölhető, ha csak az nem, hogy az ausztriai Mattersburg menedzsere szerint semmi akadálya, hiszen Jancker szabadlistás játékos és állítólag egyetlen eurót sem kell érte fizetni. Khashayra Mohseni a DAC elnöke viszont mindezt írásban szeretné látni, amire állítólag hétfőn nyílik majd mód, amikor személyesen tárgyal a mattersburgiakkal.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 18)

*Újabb futballbotrány - bírálja az Újpest szurkolóit a romániai sajtó*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A romániai sajtó pénteken bírálta az Újpest szurkolóinak viselkedését, akik - mint írják - összeverekedtek a rendfenntartó erőkkel és rasszista szólamokat skandálták a Steaua Bucuresti elleni, csütörtök esti labdarúgó-mérkőzésen. 


 "Büdös oláh, büdös cigány!" felkiáltásoktól volt hangos Bukarest
umsz.manna.ro


Az Európa Liga-selejtező 2. körében zajló, magyar-román párharc első összecsapására (2-0) a román fővárosba utazott magyar drukkerekről a Gazeta Sporturilor című sportújság azt írja, hogy a mintegy 500 újpestit a rendfenntartók "nehezen tudták kordában tartani". A vendégszurkolók leggyakrabban a "Cigányok! Cigányok!" szólamot skandálták - állapítja meg a lap. 
Az újság szerint a fanatikusok a lelátón székeket dobáltak a rendfenntartók irányába, akiket folyamatosan szidalmaztak. A lap szerint a rendvédelmi erők a mérkőzés 20. percében erővel léptek fel ellenük, aminek köszönhetően a szurkolók "kissé lehiggadtak". 
A lap szerint a román közönség hazájuk nevével és "kifelé a magyarokkal Romániából!" szólammal replikáztak a magyaroknak. 
A Gandul című újság szerint a magyarok nemcsak a pályán, hanem a lelátókon is verést kaptak. Ez a lap is felidézi az első félidőben kirobbant konfliktust, amikor az Újpest szurkolótáborának egyik radikális csoportja megpróbált behatolni a román szurkolók szektorába. 
A Cotidianul című napilap szerint a magyar szurkolóknak sikerült petárdát becsempészniük a stadionba annak ellenére, hogy a bejáratnál szigorú ellenőrzésnek vetették alá őket. A lap úgy tudja, hogy a magyar szurkolók és a rendvédelmi erők közötti konfliktus azt követően robbant ki, hogy a román szurkolók egy petárdát dobtak a magyarok közé. 
Az Új Magyar Szó (ÚMSZ) című romániai magyar napilap szerint "ritkán láthattak a bukarestiek annyi árpádsávos zászlót, magyar nemzeti lobogót, tetovált horog- és nyilaskeresztet, mint csütörtökön délután, amikor a bukaresti Északi pályaudvarra befutott a szerelvény az újpesti szurkolókkal". Néhány percig a román főváros legnagyobb vasútállomása "büdös oláh, büdös cigány!" felkiáltásoktól volt hangos. A bukaresti lap szerint még jóformán meg sem állt a szurkolókat szállító szerelvény, máris mindenféle eszközökkel kezdték dobálni, köpködni és teljes torokból káromolni az újpestiek a román újságírókat - olvasható az ÚMSZ-ben. 
A hazai szimpatizánsok viselkedéséről nem ír a romániai sajtó. 

MTI/PARA


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 18)

Tudod itt mindenki felháborodott a viselkedésükön, nemzetiségtôl függetlenül, már a határnál elkezdték, aztán hajnalban Aradnál, majd egész nap azt néztük, ahogy a "trenul groazei"(iszonyat, borzalom vonata) áthalad Erdélyen az embereket(magyarokat is) szidva, itallal locsolva, sörös dobozokkal dobálva...Bukarestben már nem tudtak randalírozni, ott már várták ôket, persze azért is, hogy nehogy kikapjanak...Most a román média megpróbált korrekt lenni( na jó, itt-ott becsúszott egy-egy sértô mondat), de egész nap mondták, hogy ezek nem is az igazi szurkolók, hogy ne vegye senki figyelembe ôket, mert az alkalmat kihasználva csak egy rasszista csürhe jött Romániába...csak ôk elmentek, mi meg itt maradtunk. Már elôre félek, hogy mi lesz egy hét múlva, mert vagy megmutatják Európának, hogy itt civilizált emberek élnek, vagy kiengedik innen is a csôcseléket szurkolni! 
Már egyszer írtam Afcanak, hogy a sportban nálunk nincs más nemzet, ott mindenki egyforma! A világ legjobb tornászlányának magyar házaspár volt az edzôje, a Steaua már megnyerte a Bajnokok ligáját(nem tudom mi volt akkor a neve)magyar edzô vezetésével, magyar bokszolónk volt, most is játszik székelyföldi srác a Steauaban(óriási a szurkolótábora a Székelyföldön is!), magyar bírónk van s a sort folytathatnám...úgyhogy nálunk mindenki a neki szimpatikusabbnak szurkol...hogy miért háborodtam,háborodtunk annyira fel, mert nem szeretjük, ha valaki jogot formál valamire, ami a mienk:"Mert Erdély legnagyobb baja az, hogy gazdag, mindenkinek kell. Kellenek a bányák, a természeti kincsek, szépségek, még az erdő is kell. Csak mi, erdélyiek nem kellünk senkinek, különösen erdélyi magyarok nem.” 
Az Erdély a mienk, cigányok! nem a fociról szólt s erre ne is vesztegessünk több szót, hogy a román felíratra miért nem reagál senki, azt nem erdélyi román írta - ha mindig odafigyelnénk arra, amit Bukarest vagy Budapest mond már depressziósak lennénk. :smile:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 19)

Olvasd el ezeket a cikkeket. Inkább a szemtanúknak hiszek, mint a román újságoknak. 
Botrány kellett a népnek, hát megírták úgy, hogy az legyen. 
Ezzel aztán én is befejezem a témát.
http://sportgeza.hu/futball/2009/07/18/szigoruan_ellenorzott_ujpestiek_bukarestben/

Sok minden megváltozott Bukarestben 10 év alatt, bár a város külsőleg ugyanazt a balkáni káoszt mutatja. Soha nem tudtam igazán jól érezni magam a román fővárosban, ahova mindig csak rövid időre, egy-egy fontos sportesemény kapcsán vetett a sors. Ehhez az is hozzájárult, hogy korábban rendszeresen éreztették velem, hogy - legyen bár szó a Kolozsvári U kosarasairól, a Csíkszeredai Sportclub hokisairól vagy a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottról - az ellenfélhez tartozónak, kvázi ellenségnek tekintenek.

Most azonban szívélyes volt a fogadtatás, az erdélyi magyar média egyetlen akkreditált csapatát, a sportoldal.ro tudósítóját és fotósait kiemelt figyelemmel kezelte Catalin Fainisi, a Steaua sajtófőnöke. A bukaresti klubnak szemmel láthatóan jót tett a rendszeres BL-szereplés, a mérkőzés megszervezése és a sajtó kiszolgálása példaszerű volt, a wi-fi minősége a legjobb az összes romániai sportlétesítmény közül.

A meccs előtti hangulatot össze sem lehet hasonlítani azzal, amely az 1999-es és 2001-es román-magyar válogatott mérkőzéseket övezte. A bukaresti média hangulatkeltő akciói ellenére a város utcáin immár nyoma sincs az akkori tömény magyarellenességnek, amely miatt a budapesti kollegák a stadion közelében már nem is mertek anyanyelvükön megszólalni. Az ultrák persze külön kategória, de ők is csupán a stadionban próbálták kiüvölteni dühüket. Az átlag Steaua-szurkoló viszont már nem látott többet a soros ellenfélnél az Újpestben, a hagyományos "Ki a magyarokkal az országból" rigmusra is csak a kemény mag volt vevő. 
És az is jóval ritkábban hangzott fel, mint régen.

De elég a dicséretből, jöjjön a fekete leves. A bírálat első része a médiáé, különösen az erdélyi magyaré. Mert a román sajtó pontosan azt nyújtotta a mérkőzés előtt, alatt és után, amit várni lehetett tőle: harsány, bulváros felütésekkel tarkított felületes tudósítások, olykor szándékos ferdítések és túlzások. A csúcstartó a Realitatea TV, amely a meccs másnapján is azt állította, hogy a második félidőben pályára rontó, félmeztelen szurkoló magyar volt. A 19 éves román fiatalember saját állítása szerint gólt akart szerezni, bár a labda környékén sem járt.

Azt nem tudtam megérteni, hol maradtak az erdélyi magyar kollegák? Tényleg elég a tévében megnézni a 22 év utáni első román-magyar kupacsatát? Tényleg nem fontos a körítés, a hangulat, a személyes tapasztalat? Tényleg elég átvenni a román sajtó "erőszakos újpesti ultrák" eposzi szókapcsolatát és a hírtévék szándékosan megvágott képei alapján írni ezek viselt dolgairól? Ez az 500 magyar drukker, aki vállalta az oda-vissza 30 órás vonatozást és a bukaresti, pokolinak ígérkező hangulatot, még akkor is többet érdemel, ha egy részük tett elítélendő dolgokat is a túra folyamán.

Tíz éve, a válogatottak összecsapására egyetlen magyar drukker sem mert eljönni. Most eljött 500, és tartotta a frontot, volt olyan időszak a meccsen, amikor a "Hajrá lilák!" hangosabban szólt, mint a "Lupta Steaua!" 
Hogy volt "Vesszen Trianon!" is? 
Meg lehet érteni, hiszen ha Újpest-drukker lennék, engem is zavarna, hogy az ellenfélnél játszik a temesvári Székely János vagy a nagykárolyi Bikfalvi Erik.

A Peluza Sud által kifeszített, hibátlan magyarságú, sokkolóan gyalázatos felirat ellenben olyan súlyos sértés nemcsak az Újpest, hanem minden magyar ember számára, amit nem lehet szó nélkül hagyni. 
Egyelőre azonban mindenki hallgat, kivéve az újpesti klubot, amely már a helyszínen jelezte, hogy tiltakozni fog miatta az UEFA-nál. 
A román hatóságok és média hallgatását megértem, a magyar vezetőkét - a határ mindkét oldaláról - nem. 
Igazán azonban az a kérdés izgat, ki volt az a magyar ember, aki ezt a nemzetgyalázó szöveget megfogalmazta vagy lefordította egy nacionalizmusát nyíltan vállaló román ultra-csoport számára?
*Boros Miklós*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 19)

A fakó csapatunk megnyerte tegnap a szuperkupát a Honvéd első csapata ellen! A kupagyőztes debreceni játékosok közül senki sem fog szerdán Svédországban a Kalmar ellen játszani, 2 játékost leszámítva minden játékos az nbII-es kisloki tagja.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 19)

*DAC - MFK Ružomberok: Edzői nyilatkozatok*


<!-- /#content-header -->
Mindkét edző igazságosnak tartja a döntetlent, bár a DAC, ha csak egy kicsit is összeszedettebb és odafigyel, győzhetett volna.



 Kurt Garger



*Kurt Garger, DAC: *Hektikus hetek után tulajdonképpen az utlosó pillanatban raktuk össze a csapatot. A gólszerző például az utolsó héten jött hozzánk. Ezért is gondolom, hogy a csapat szolíd teljesítményt nyújtott főként az első félidőben, amikor szerencsésen vezetéshez jutottunk. Aztán vezethettünk volna 2:0-ra, de a kihasználatlan helyzetek megbosszulták magukat. A tizenegyes nem volt számomra meggyőző, annál is inkább, mert efféle helyzetből nekünk is lehetett volna tizenegyest ítélni. A döntetlent egyébként igazságosnak tartom. A vezetőség azt ígérte, hétfőn lezárja Jancker leigazolásának kérdését. Remélem a csapatom tagja lesz. Ha mégsem sikerülne, két tehetséges csatárunk is van. 
*Viliam Hýravý, Ružomberok*: A vendéglátók a nagyszerű drukkertáborral támogatva jutottak vezetéshez. De nekünk is voltak gólhelyzeteink. Főként a második félidőben nyújtott teljesítményünk alapján tartom a döntetlent igazságos eredménynek. 
-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Július 19)

*Corgoň Liga: DAC – MFK Ružomberok 1:1 (1:0) ONLINE*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 18 - 17:34 
A dunaszerdahelyi labdarúgók hazai pályán játszottak az MFK Ružomberok csapatával a Corgoň Liga 2. fordulójában. *Nem siikerült a DAC-győzelem, pedig a rózsahegyiekénél gyengébb csapat aligha jön Dunaszerdahelyre. *


 Hazai gólöröm
Foto: Parameter


----------



## afca (2009 Július 19)

DAC-Ružomberok,,Rózsahegy,,


----------



## szucs.netti (2009 Július 20)

Ibra a BArcaban is megmutatja, ő a legjobb focista!


----------



## lato73 (2009 Július 21)

Nem vagyok Real szurkoló, de nem gondolom, hogy ha nyernek az a foci végét jelentené. Hiszen nem a pénz fog nyerni hanem a játékosok. A játékosok, akiket ki kellett valahol valakinek nevelni. Akikre eddig is lecsaptak a nagy klubbok, de ebben az évben ez most a Real-nál és a City-nél koncentráltan figyelhető meg.
S persze, hajrá Barca!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 21)

<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">
<table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Továbbjutás esetén Debrecenben lesz a meccs!2009.07.21. 20:30
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Közben járt a DVSC-TEVA érdekében a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Az MLSZ közbenjárására klubunk megkapta az engedélyt, hogy ha csapatunk továbbjut a Bajnokok Ligája-selejtezőben, akkor a következő mérkőzést Debrecenben, az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban rendezhetjük meg – osztotta meg a jó hírt honlapunkkal Szilágyi Sándor. A cégvezető hozzátette, hogy a Kalmar elleni találkozó olasz ellenőre által feljegyzett hiányosságokat pótolni kell, ennek érdekében klubunk mindent meg is tesz.

Mint ismert, az UEFA pár napja közölte, hogy a Kalmar elleni BL-selejtező volt az utolsó nemzetközi mérkőzés idén Debrecenben, mivel a stadion nem felel meg az előírásoknak. A Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetségnél azonban ezt nem hagyták annyiban, és közbenjártak a DVSC érdekében. A lobbi sikeres volt, most már csak tovább kell jutni!


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## kcsbubi (2009 Július 22)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 22)

Mégegyszer a Steaua-Ujpest összecsapáson kifeszített transzparensrôl:

Az ügyben megszólalt *Markó Béla*, a Romániai Magyar Demokrata Szövetség elnöke is. Az erdélyi magyar politikus a Prosport napilapnak adott interjújában jelezte, nem nagyon érdekli a futball. Az ügy kapcsán úgy érzi, nem az efféle megnyilvánulások határozzák meg a románok és a magyarok közötti kapcsolatot. Markó hozzátette, ilyen esetekből -<WBR> amelyet elmondása szerint egy maroknyi ember gerjesztett -<WBR> "nem kell nagy ügyet csinálni", a rendőrségnek és az igazságszolgáltatásnak teljesítenie kell feladatát.

A bukaresti Adevarul napilap szerdán címlapon kér bocsánatot a román szurkolók "aljassága" miatt. A lap ugyancsak az *UEFA*-<WBR>hoz fordult a felelősök megbüntetéséért. "Ugyanakkor arra kérjük a magyarokat is, bocsássanak meg az eltévelyedettek undorító viselkedéséért" -<WBR> írja a román napilap. 
_(Független Hírügynökség)_

A nyilvános bocsánatkéréssel helyreállt a rend Romániában...


----------



## afca (2009 Július 22)

Noci87 írta:


> Mégegyszer a Steaua-Ujpest összecsapáson kifeszített transzparensrôl:
> 
> Az ügyben megszólalt *Markó Béla*, a Romániai Magyar Demokrata Szövetség elnöke is. Az erdélyi magyar politikus a Prosport napilapnak adott interjújában jelezte, nem nagyon érdekli a futball. Az ügy kapcsán úgy érzi, nem az efféle megnyilvánulások határozzák meg a románok és a magyarok közötti kapcsolatot. Markó hozzátette, ilyen esetekből -<WBR> amelyet elmondása szerint egy maroknyi ember gerjesztett -<WBR> "nem kell nagy ügyet csinálni", a rendőrségnek és az igazságszolgáltatásnak teljesítenie kell feladatát.
> 
> ...


 Én úgy tudom a visszavágón lessz a megbocsájtás.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 22)

*Újpest-Steaua: bocsánatkérés, komoly előkészületek és UEFA vizsgálat.*


Magyar nyelven kért bocsánatot a magyar szurkolóktól Románia egyik legmérvadóbb országos napilapja, az Adevarul azért a feliratért, amelyet a Steaua Bucuresti drukkerei függesztettek ki a múlt csütörtökön az Újpest elleni bukaresti Európai Liga selejtezőn. 


 Az Adevarul kért bocsánatot
adevarul.ro


Nagy érdeklődésre és komoly biztonsági óvintézkedésekre lehet számítani csütörtökön az Újpest-Steaua Bucuresti labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtezőn.
A Megyeri úti kapun keresztül csak a sajtó-, a VIP- és a teherbeléptetés zajlik majd, a szurkolók csak a Mildenberger utca felőli kapukon léphetnek a stadionba.Legkorábban két órával a kezdés előtt lesz erre lehetőség.
"A mérkőzés kiemelt biztonsági kockázatú, ennek megfelelően igen jelentős rendőri előkészületekre került sor már eddig is – országos és budapesti szinten. Az Újpest FC rendezői gárdája 180 fővel képviselteti magát a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban" - mondta Gyimesi, aki elárulta: kiemelt figyelmet fordítanak majd a Steaua szurkolóinak szigorú beléptetésére.

Időköben az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) fegyelmi bizottsága eljárást indított az Újpest FC-vel szemben is. A szervezet illetékes bizottsága - amely az említett összecsapás kapcsán a román klub ellen is eljárást indított - várhatóan csütörtökön dönt az ügyben. 
Az UEFA minden bizonnyal kiemelt figyelemmel kezeli a két csapat csütörtöki visszavágóját a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban, és szigorú szankciókat helyezett kilátásba fegyelmi vétségek esetén. Az Újpest FC éppen ezért arra kéri a szurkolókat, hogy ne hozzanak magukkal transzparenst – olyat sem, amelyet a magyar jogszabályok engedélyeznek, de félreértésre adhatnak okot -, tartózkodjanak bármiféle sértő, rasszista, antiszemita megnyilvánulástól, és a mérkőzésen kizárólag sportszerűen biztassák csapatukat.


Az újság szerdai számában beszámol arról, hogy levelet intéztek az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetséghez (UEFA), amelyben kérték, hogy szigorúan büntessék meg a bukaresti klub szurkolóit. Az újság szerint szégyenteljes nap volt Románia számára a július 16. a szóban forgó felirat miatt. Felidézik, hogy a transzparens perceken keresztül látható volt a stadionban anélkül, hogy a szervezők közül bárki is közbelépett volna eltávolításáért. A lap megjegyzi, hogy a történtek óta eltelt már hat nap, és senkit sem vontak felelősségre sem a Steaua, sem a román csendőrség részéről a "mérhetetlen hitványságért". A lap leszögezi, hogy futballmeccsek nélkül még lehet élni, de civilizált viselkedés és emberség nélkül nem. 
A román lap szerkesztősége egy magyar nyelvű üzenetet is közöl, amelyet úgy címeztek: "a magyar barátainkhoz". Kifejtik, hogy szégyellik magukat azért a szörnyű üzenetért, amelyet a Steaua néhány szurkolója írt. "Civilizált nemzet vagyunk, akárcsak ti, ezért kérünk benneteket, bocsássatok meg nekünk!" - olvasható az üzenetben. 
Móring József Attila kereszténydemokrata képviselő kedden sajtótájékoztatón bejelentette, hogy írásbeli kérdéssel fordul a külügyi és a rendészeti tárca vezetőjéhez, valamint a sportért felelős miniszteri megbízotthoz az Újpest futballcsapatának bukaresti meccsével kapcsolatban. A politikus a gyalázkodó feliratról úgy vélekedett, hogy "ennél undorítóbb, ocsmányabb, aljasabb, provokatívabb szöveg nem jelent még meg magyar sporteseményen". 
Az első találkozón az Újpest idegenben 2-0-ás vereséget szenvedett, a visszavágót csütörtökön 19:45-től rendezik a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban. 

MTI/PARA


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 22)

Szép gesztus volt. 

De ami még fontosabb, hogy továbbjutottunk!!!!
Jövő héten Tallinban a következő forduló


----------



## afca (2009 Július 23)

*Bombariadó volt a Steua csapatának hoteljában*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Megerősítette az éjszakai bombariadó hírét az MTI-nek a Steaua labdarúgócsapatához közelálló, magát megnevezni nem kívánó személy, aki maga is az utcán töltötte az együttes tagjaival az időt hajnali öt óráig. Valeriu Argaseala, a román klub elnöke elmondta, nem kérték a mérkőzés elhalasztását. 


 Nem találtak bombát, vaklárma volt a riasztás
MTI-felvétel


Két óra tíz perckor azt jelentette a portál, hogy több mint 50 rendőr jelent meg a hotelnál, folytatva a kutatást. A román klub illetékesei ekkor már hangot adtak elégedetlenségüknek, hogy csak a román klubhoz tartozók szobáira terjedt ki a vizsgálat. Ennek hatására ürítették ki az egész szállót, 2 óra 40 perckor mintegy 150 ember gyűlt össze az épület előtt. A hírportál szerint ekkor már a környező utcákban megjelentek az Újpest szurkolói, akik részegen állítólag "megtámadtak" román rendszámú gépkocsikat (az MTI-t délelőtt tájékoztató forrás azonban azt mondta, hogy nem látott magyar szurkolókat az éjszaka). 
Az MTI bukaresti tudósítójának a forrás telefonon elmondta: éjjel fél kettőkor megjelent a szállodában két rendőr egy kutyával, és azt mondták, hogy bombát keresnek, ezért át kell kutatni a szobákat. A megkérdezett forrásnak feltűnt, hogy csak a románok szobáit ellenőrizték, ezért felhívták a rendőrök figyelmét: ha valóban bomba lehet az épületben, akkor az egész épületet evakuálni kell. "Miért kell csak a mi szobáinkat ellenőrizni?" - kérdezték. Végül valóban kiürítették az egész szállodát, a vendégek hajnali öt óráig fenn voltak. Emiatt a játékosok nagyon kimerültek, az MTI-t tájékoztató személy is rendkívül elcsigázott hangon, szinte félálomban nyilatkozott. 
Arra a kérdésre, hogy az eset miatt elhalaszthatják-e a mérkőzést (ennek lehetőségét a román média vetette fel csütörtökön reggel), a forrás azt mondta: nem lehet tudni, ez az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) döntésétől függ. 
Valeriu Argaseala, a bukaresti klub elnöke a prosport.ro román hírportálnak azt mondta: a Steaua Bucuresti nem kérte a mérkőzés elhalasztását, csupán tájékoztatta Románia budapesti nagykövetségét és az UEFA-t az éjszaka történtekről, és azt várja, hogy ez az európai fórum hozzon döntést ezzel kapcsolatosan. Az elnök megerősítette, hogy a román játékosok nagyon kimerült állapotban vannak. 
A hírportál részletesen leírja az éjszakai bombariadó történetével kapcsolatosan birtokába jutott információkat. Eszerint a Steaua tagjait egy rendőrségre befutott telefonbejelentés után magyar idő szerint egy órakor ébresztették fel. Két tűzszerész jelent meg, és megkezdte a szobák egy részének átkutatását. A portál szerint az első emeleten lévő szobákat (ahol többek között Sorin Ghionea, Petre Marin, Romeo Surdu, Banel Nicolita és Székely János volt elszállásolva) mind átvizsgálták rendőrkutyák segítségével. A Steaua tisztségviselői mind az utcára mentek, és ott várták Románia budapesti nagykövetét. 
A hírportál szerint hajnali öt óra előtt néhány perccel hívták vissza a vendégeket szobáikba, közölve, hogy hamis bombariadóról volt szó. Az első találkozón az Újpest idegenben 2-0-ás vereséget szenvedett, a visszavágót csütörtökön (ma) 19:45-től rendezik a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 23)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Kalmar</TH><TD class=score>3 - 1</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1248282000;// ]]></SCRIPT>


<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>2 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">13'

Varga</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">19'

Elm </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">31'

Mendes </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">71'

Elm (Büntető)</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">86'

Mate</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 23)

A DVSC-TEVA bejutott a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójába, miután a svéd Kalmar elleni visszavágón - a hazai 2-0-ás sikert követően - 3-1-es vereséget szenvedett, így idegenben lőtt góllal megnyerte a párharcot.

A Debrecen a következő fordulóban az észt bajnok Levadia Tallinnal találkozik. Az első mérkőzésre jövő kedden vagy szerdán kerül sor, míg a visszavágót egy héttel később rendezik.

_BL-selejtező, 2. forduló, visszavágó:
_
*Kalmar FF (svéd) - DVSC-TEVA 3-1 (2-1)*

Fredriksskans Stadion, 3866 néző, v.: Szuhina (orosz)
Továbbjutott: a DVSC-TEVA, 3-3-as összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal
gólszerzők: R. Elm (20., 71. a másodikat 11-esből), Mendes (32.), illetve Varga J. (13.)
sárga lap: Rydström (46.), R. Elm (89.), illetve Kiss Z. (45.), Varga J. (60.), Máté (71., 86.), Dombi (79.)
kiállítva: Máté (86.)

Kalmar FF:
Wasta - Nouri, Carlsson (L. Johansson, 57,), Lantz, Larsson - R. Elm, Rydström, Eriksson, Sobralense (Smylie, 69.) - D. Elm (Ricardo Santos, 57.), Mendes

DVSC-TEVA:
Poleksic - Bernáth, Máté P., Mészáros, Leandro - Czvitkovics, Varga J., Kiss Z., Szakály P. (Dombi, 74.) - Rudolf (Komlósi, 87.), Oláh (Szilágyi, 64.)

A várakozásoknak megfelelően nagy rohamokkal kezdett a svéd bajnok, de a debreceni védelem ebben a szakaszban magabiztos volt. A 13. percben a Loki hatalmas lépést tett a továbbjutás felé: Czvitkovics remek labdájával az első mérkőzésen is betaláló Varga gyalogolt a 16-oson belülre, majd Wasta mellett a hálóba lőtt. Öt perccel később Rasmus Elm kapufája jelezte, a svédek nem adták fel, majd ismét ő következett, egy csúsztatással egyenlített (1-1).

A 32. percben egy jobb oldali akció végén a középre adást Mendes belsőzte a kapuba, nyílttá téve ezzel ismét a továbbjutás kérdését. A félidő hajrájára teljesen megzavarodott a Debrecen, de a szünetig már kihúzta újabb kapott gól nélkül.

Herczeg András vezetőedző a félidőben kissé megnyugtatta játékosait, akik ismét egy kicsit szervezettebben futballoztak. Nanne Bergstrand, a Kalmar szakvezetője az 57. percben kettős cserével próbálta feltüzelni csapatát.

A 69. percben Rudolf Gergely dönthette volna el a találkozót és a továbbjutást, már a kapust is kicselezte, de az oldalhálóba lőtt. Két perccel később Máté szabálytalansága miatt büntetőhöz jutott a hazai csapat, Rasmus Elm pedig nem hibázott.

A 86. percben emberhátrányba került a hajdúsági gárda: Máté kapta meg második sárga lapját. Az utolsó perceket kihúzta a Debrecen, így továbbjutott.

_Herczeg András, a DVSC-TEVA klubmenedzsere:_

"Jól kezdtük a találkozót, sikerült is gólt szereznünk. Sajnos utána érvényesült a svédek magassági fölénye, kicsit el is bizonytalanodott a csapat, és kapkodni kezdett. A második félidőben Rudolf helyzeténél óriási lehetőségünk volt, majd jött a 11-es, amivel nagyon nehéz helyzetbe kerültünk, de sikerült kiharcolnunk a továbbjutást. Összességében azt mondhatom, hogy egy nagyon jó svéd csapatot búcsúztattunk."

MTI


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Július 24)

Válasz a bukarest drapira:


----------



## afca (2009 Július 24)

A románok szerint a magyarok későn avatkoztak be a konfliktusba.

A román csendőrök szerint a magyar rendfenntartó erők csütörtökön későn avatkoztak be az Újpest-Steaua Bucuresti Európa Liga labdarúgó-mérkőzésen a szurkolók között kirobbant konfliktusba.
Gheorghe Stan, a román csendőrség ezredese a Realitatea hírtelevíziónak elmondta, hogy a félidőben a magyar szurkolók előre megfontolt szándékkal dobták a petárdát a román szimpatizánsok szektorába. Hozzátette: meglepte a stadionban jelen lévő rendvédelmi erők lassú reakciója, hiszen a román csendőrök már korábban kérték a beavatkozást.

A hírtelevízió beszámolója szerint a Steaua-játékosok ugyan "épségben megúszták a budapesti kiszállást", de hat román szurkoló megsérült, amikor az újpestiek petárdát dobtak közéjük. A hírforrás csak annyit tett hozzá: a sérültek közül hárman kórházba kerültek. 

A román lapok internetes honlapjain és a sporttal foglalkozó hírportálokon a mérkőzés másnapján nem voltak jellemzőek a kommentárok, azok inkább csak a tényszerű tudósítások címeiben voltak olvashatók. "A huligánok huszonöt percre megállították a mérkőzést" - állapítja meg internetes honlapján az Adevarul című napilap. "A románok továbbjutottak, a magyarok fenyegetőztek" - írta beszámolójának címében az Evenimentul Zilei. A Romania libera viszont tárgyszerűen ad hírt magáról a játékról, egy mondatban jegyzi meg: a szünetben a "galerik" kölcsönösen fáklyákat és petárdákat dobtak egymásra, ez késztette a játékvezetőt, hogy visszaküldje egy időre a játékosokat az öltözőbe.

A Cotidianul című napilap azt emelte ki címében, hogy a Steaua nem ijedt meg "a budapesti bombáktól". A Gazeta Sporturilor vezető román sportújság internetes kiadása megállapítja, hogy a Steaua "gond nélkül" kerekedett felül ellenfelén, amely a második félidőben fizikailag nem bírta a csatát.

A Gandul szerint a mérkőzésen egy pillanatig sem volt kérdéses, hogy melyik csapat jut tovább. Ugyanez a lap internetes kiadásában a bukaresti törvényszék mellett működő ügyészség szóvivőjét idézi, aki közölte: vizsgálatot indítottak ismeretlen tettesek ellen a múlt csütörtöki bukaresti meccsen történtek, így a román szurkolók által kifeszített transzparens ügyében, amely magyarokat gyalázó feliratot tartalmazott. Az ügyészség a Romániai Magyar Demokrata Szövetség (RMDSZ) feljelentése nyomán indított eljárást.

A Hotnews című portál szerint az újpestiek próbálkoztak, agresszíven játszottak, de végül a jobb és a tapasztaltabb csapat jutott tovább.

MTI

http://www.bumm.sk/31687/a-romanok-szerint-a-magyarok-keson-avatkoztak-be-a-konfliktusba.html


----------



## Gador (2009 Július 25)

Grat a Debrecennek! 

Kár, hogy az Újpest a "balhéval", és nem a továbbjutással hívta fel magára a figyelmet...


----------



## afca (2009 Július 25)

Amsterdam Tournament 2009

Day 1<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2009-07-24
19:00 CET
</TD><TH vAlign=top align=right width="24%">Sunderland http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England</TH><TH vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">0 – 2</TH><TH vAlign=top align=left width="24%">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PortugalBenfica</TH><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam
</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top>Cardozo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 32'
Pereira http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 55'</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2009-07-24
21:15 CET
</TD><TH vAlign=top align=right width="24%">Ajax http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands</TH><TH vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">3 – 3</TH><TH vAlign=top align=left width="24%">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpainAtlético Madrid</TH><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam
</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right>Cvitanich http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 8'
Rommedahl http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 70'
Suárez http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 90'</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top>Simão http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 30'
Agüero http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 41'
Maxi Rodríguez http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soccerball_shade.svg 76'</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*[edit] Day 2*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2009-07-26
19:00 CET
</TD><TH vAlign=top align=right width="24%">Sunderland http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England</TH><TH vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">v</TH><TH vAlign=top align=left width="24%">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpainAtlético Madrid</TH><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam
</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="15%" rowSpan=3>2008-08-09
21:15 CET
</TD><TH vAlign=top align=right width="24%">Ajax http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands</TH><TH vAlign=top align=middle width="13%">v</TH><TH vAlign=top align=left width="24%">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PortugalBenfica</TH><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 85%" vAlign=top rowSpan=2>Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam
</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-SIZE: 85%"><TD vAlign=top align=right></TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=wikitable style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TBODY><TR><TH width=175>Team</TH><TH width=20>Pld</TH><TH width=20>W</TH><TH width=20>D</TH><TH width=20>L</TH><TH width=20>GF</TH><TH width=20>GA</TH><TH width=20>GD</TH><TH width=20>Pts</TH></TR><TR><TD align=left>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal*Benfica*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>*5*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spain*Atlético Madrid*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands*Ajax*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England*Sunderland*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>*0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Minden gól után jár egy plussz pont.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 26)




----------



## afca (2009 Július 26)

"Janos Szekely": Nem tehetek róla, hogy ez a nevem, én román vagyok!

*Ugyan a neve és a gyökerei magyarok, Janos Szekely, a Steaua középcsatárja nem érzi ezt a dolgot, és 100%-ig románnak tartja magát - írja az **onlinesport.ro**. Alább közöljük a folytatást. Kommentár nélkül...*




"100%-ig románnak vallja magát"

"Nem éreztem semmiféle nyomást az Újpest ellen játszott meccsen. Én román vagyok, és nem az én hibám, hogy így hívnak. Nekem Románia mindent felajánlott, és ez így lesz örökké. A nagyszüleink valószínűleg Ausztria-Magyarországon éltek, de én román vagyok" - mondta Janos Szekely a gsptv-ben.

A Steaua középcsatárja a vállán hordozta Románia zászlaját a mérkőzés végén, de azt mondja, ez spontán gesztus volt.

"Jól akartam játszani, hogy jussunk tovább. Normális, hogy magamra veszem a zászlót, hiszen én román vagyok" - tette hozzá Szekely.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 27)

Románia állampolgársági törvénye kimondja:"A román állampolgárság valamely személynek a román államhoz való tartozását bizonyítja."Szerinted ô tehet róla, hogy csak román állampolgár?
Nem volt itt futballról szó, Erdély válaszolt a referendumra! Gyerekes? Lehet...Mit gondoltok miért hallgattak a politikusaink? Markó még elmondhatta, hogy nem ért a futballhoz, de a Tôkés fia focizik. :smile:
Olyan elkeseredetten még nem küzdött Székely mint most, amikor az erdélyi magyarokat képviselte...kellett az a gól, kellett az a zászló. Meg akarta mutatni, hogy boldogulunk mi magunk is, nem kell minket senki eltartson.
A barátságos meccsnek remélem más lesz a hangulata, nem lenne becsületes dolog lecigányozni Marian édesapját, amikor a fiát Magyarországon ölték meg.

Most nem akartam senkit megsérteni, csak elgondolkodtató, hogy jutottunk el odáig, hogy Romániában egyetlenegy magyar se tiltakozott, csak akkor amikor ezalól már nem lehetett kibújni. Ezt is ki lehet magyarázni mint dec.5-ét, ha egyesek érdeke úgy kívánja, csak nehogy késôn ébredjünk rá, hogy már csak a nyelvünk azonos...


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Az országos rendőrfőkapitány keménykedik </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16044&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=16044&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Ján Packa országos rendőrfőkapitány hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján felhívta a labdarúgóklubok figyelmét, hogy a szeptember 1-jével hatályba lépő új törvény szerint az egyes kluboknak saját pénzből kell majd fizetniük a rendőri biztosítást. 
Amennyiben azt szeretnék, hogy a rendőrség biztosítsa a rendet a stadionban, abban az esetben a labdarúgóklubnak kell állnia a felmerülő költségeket - mondta Packa. A rendőrfőkapitány sajnálkozásának adott hangot, hogy tetemes összegeket kell fizetniük az adófizetőknek a huligánok megfékezésére, kordában tartására. Véleménye szerint, ha egyes klubok nem képesek a rend biztosítására, akkor vagy ne rendezzenek mérkőzéseket vagy üres stadionban játszanak.
Vasárnap a pozsonyi Slovan és a nagyszombati Spartak csapata mérkőzött meg egymással. A két legveszélyesebb szurkolótábor kordában tartására 592 rendőrt vezényeltek ki, amely 99.582 és 132.776 euró (3-4 millió szlovák korona) került.

Érdekességként megjegyezzük, hogy a véres 2008. november 1-jei DAC-Slovan összecsapásra közel 1000 rendőrt vezényeltek a békés csallóközi városba. Dunaszerdahelyt valóságosan megszállták a rendőri egységek, de hiába, ugyanis a pozsonyiak szurkolótáborát a mérkőzésen nem fékezték meg, csak a dunaszerdahelyiekre és a magyarországi szurkolókra támadtak indokolatlanul. A rendőri biztosítás akár a 10 milliós koronát is elérhette. Akkor nem fejezte ki sajnálatát Ján Packa, országos rendőrfőkapitány. Máig sem derült ki az igazság, ugyanis a szlovák fél nem bocsátotta a magyar rendőrség rendelkezésére azokat a bizonyítékokat, amelyek szerint indokolt volt a fellépés a hazai szurkolótáborral szemben. Ilyen valószínűleg nincs is! Akkor sérült meg a 18 éves Lengyel Krisztián is, aki egész életén át magán viseli majd a brutális rendőrattak nyomait.

Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 28)

Sajnálatos dolog, hogy sporteseményen ilyen elôfordulhat!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 100%">*Ajax - Benfica 2-3 (1-2)*


</TD><TD class=list3 style="FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap> </TD><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 110px; FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap></TD><TR><TD class=txtnormal colSpan=3> *Ajax - Benfica 2-3 (1-2)*
*Gól:* 9. Aissati 0-1 (Öngól), 31. Di Maria 0-2, 45. Donald 1-2, 55. Luiz 1-3, 78. Rommedahl (2-3).
*Vezette: *Pieter Vink
*Nézőszám: *18.160 néző
*Sárga lap Benfica:* 62. Luiz
*Ajax: *Vermeer; Silva (67. Van der Wiel), Oleguer, Vertonghen, Anita; Donald (88. De Jong), Aissati, Emanuelson (60. Cvitanich); Rommedahl, Suarez, Sulejmani (60. Zeegelaar, 85. Van der Heijden).

*Benfica:* Moreira; Shaffer Luisao, Garcia, Ramires (50. Amorim), Pereira, Martins, Di Maria, Nuno Gomes (46. Cardozo), Luiz, Saviola.
*A másik meccs eredménye:*
*Sunderland 2-0 (1:0) Atl.Madrid*
Kieran Richardson (11-esből) 45' 
Kieran Richardson 86'
*Amsterdam Tournament 2009-Végeredmény:*

1. Benfica (11 pont)
2. Ajax (6 pont)
3. Sunderland (5 pont)
4. Atlético Madrid (4 pont) 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Klubtörténelem</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*Az előzmények: *

Az 1800-as évek végén Hans Gamper és tíz másik rajongó egy ismeretlen sportot játszott, melyet „foot-ball”-nak hívtak. Amikor 1899. november 29-én Gamper megalapította az „Barcelona Football Club”-ot, aligha gondolta, hogy milyen jelentos események fognak ezek után történni.
Katalónia legnehezebb évei alatt a zászló jelképezte az emberek szabadságba vetett hitét, s ma éppen ez a zászló a szimbóluma a folyamatos kötodésnek e nagyon különleges klub és szurkolói között.
100 év alatt a klub átélt dicsoséges, és tragikus pillanatokat, jó és rossz idoszakokat, hosies gyozelmeket és megsemmisíto vereségeket. Azonban mindegyik esemény hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy kialakuljon a ma ismert, egyedülálló Barcelona.
A Barca hírnevét részben lenyugözo statisztikáinak köszönheti, másfelol pedig annak, hogy a legmagasabban rangsorolt csapatok egyike a világon. Az Interkontinentális-kupa kivételével minden lehetséges trófea a Barca múzeumának vitrinjében díszeleg. E nagyszeru gyujtemény ékköve a Wembleyben játszott dicsoséges döntoben elnyert Bajnokok Ligája serleg. 
Természetesen az európai küzdelmekhez hasonlóan, Spanyolországban is uralkodik a Barcelona, hiszen nincs még egy olyan spanyol csapat, aki versenyezni tudna a 24 elhódított Copa del Rey (Spanyol Király-kupa) címmel. 
A spanyol bajnokságban - mely hagyományosan az egyik legerosebb versenysorozatot jelenti a csapatnak - a százéves centenáriumi ünnepségek idején 16 bajnoki címet jegyeztek a klubnak, melybol hatot a kilencvenes években gyujtöttek be. Mostanra eggyel emelkedett ezen trófeák száma.
*A Barca születése *

_Kezdetek_ 

Az üzletember, Hans Gamper (1877. november 22-én született, Winterhurban) határozta el, hogy indít egy focicsapatot Barcelonában. 1899. október 22-én hirdetést jelentetett meg a helyi sportmagazinban, melyben játékosokat keresett. Gamper – akit Barcelonában Joanként ismertek - 1898-ban üzleti ügyek miatt költözött a katalán fovárosba. Mindössze egy hónappal a hirdetés feladása után, 1899. november 29-én elnöklésével megtartották az egyesület elso gyulését Gimnas Soleban. Gamper, Gualteri Wild, Lluis d’Ossó, Bartomeu Terradas, Otto Kunzle, Otto Maier, Enric Ducal, Pere Cabot, Carles Pujol, Josep Llobet, John Parsons és William Parsons vettek részt a történelmi összejövetelen. A gyulés megalapította a klubot, és az angol Gualteri Wild lett az elso elnök, aki a vezetési feladatok mellett, a többi alapítóhoz hasonlóan, elsosorban játékos volt. 
_Első felszerelés_ 

A játékosok a kezdetektol a híres kék és vörös színeket viselték, a mez egyik fele kék, a másik fele vörös volt, míg az ujjrész az ellenkezo színben pompázott. A nadrág fehér volt. 
_A klub első címere _

A kezdetekkor az egyesület a város címerét viselte, ezzel is mutatva elkötelezettségét a város irányába. Késobb, 1910-ben a vezetoség elhatározta, hogy saját címerre van szükség, ezért kiírt egy versenyt, hogy megtalálja a legjobb tervet. Ezt egy ismeretlen tag nyerte meg, aki megalkotta a mai forma elodjét. 
_Az első meccs_ 

A legelso meccsét a Barca egy angol kivándorlókból álló csapat ellen játszotta Bonanovában (Ma Turo Parkként ismerik). Az angol csapat - melyben valójában néhány Barca játékos is pályára lépett - 1-0 arányban gyozött. 
_Az első pályák_ 

Az állandó hazai pálya utáni kutatás közben a csapat a Casanovas Hotel (1900), a la carretera d’Horta (1901) és az el carrer Muntaner (1905) pályáin játszott, aztán jött a carrer Indústria sporttelep. Ez volt az elso pálya, mely a klub tulajdonában volt. A 6.000 szurkoló befogadására képes létesítmény két emeletes lelátóból állt, mely egyedülálló volt a maga idejében. A pályát hivatalosan 1909. március 14-én nyitották meg. Erre az idore az egyesület már elkezdte a trófeák megszerzését: megnyerték a Macaya Kupát 1901-02-ben, valamint a Katalán Kupát az 1904-05-ös, valamint a 1908-09-es évadban. Az új környezet hatására folytatták a Katalán Kupák begyujtését (1910, 1911, 1913, 1916, 1919, 1920, 1921, 1922) és a Spanyol Kupa is öt alkalommal a Barca otthonába került (1910, 1912, 1913, 1920, 1922). E sikeres idoszak alatt élte át a klub elso nagy sportbéli és társadalmi növekedését. 
_*Les Corts, egy sikeres idoszak színhelye* _

A Les Corts Stadion - melyet 1922-ben avattak fel - megalapozta a klub fejlodését, mely az aranykorhoz (1919-1929) vezetett. Ezt a csodálatos idoszakot hirtelen megszakította a polgárháború kitörése, és az azt követo események. Ennek ellenére a Les Corts Stadion átélt még egy magasztos korszakot - a Barca 5 kupáját.
_A dicsőséges évek kezdete_ 

Az 1919 és 1929 közötti évtized az együttes aranykora volt, mikor a klub olyan kituno játékosokkal büszkélkedett, mint Samitier, Alcántara, Zamora, Sagi, Piera és Sancho. Az egyesület ebben a különösen nehéz idoszakban vállalta fel a katalán hazafiassággal való azonosítást. 1922. május 20-án láthatták az új Les Corts létesítmény felavatását, mely hamarosan a futball katedrálisaként vált ismertté. Pompás stadion volt, közel 30.000 férohellyel, melyet késobb megdupláztak 60.000-re. 1924-ben, az egyesület fennállásának 25. évfordulóján – melyet a híres valenciai plakátrajzoló muvész, Josep Segrelles örökített meg - az FC Barcelonának már 12.207 pártoló tagja volt, s a klub jövoje fényesnek tunt. Öt évvel késobb, az 1928-29-es szezonban a Barca megnyerte elso spanyol bajnoki címét, mely méltó tetopontja volt a korábbi idoszaknak, amikor sorozatban ötször elhódították a Katalán Kupát, és megnyerték a spanyol Király Kupát 1925-ben, 1926-ban és 1928-ban. Utóbbi két gyozelem megismételt mérkozésen született a Real Sociedad ellen, ahol hosies teljesítményt nyújtott Platkó Ferenc, akit késobb egy költeményében dicsoített Rafael Albertí. 
_Nehéz idők_ 

A dicsoséges 20-as évek közepette a klub elszenvedett egy sporton kívüli konfliktust, mely elofutára volt a következo éveknek. 1925. június 14-én Primo de Rivera diktatúrájának idején egy hazai meccsen a tömeg kigúnyolta a spanyol himnuszt, s a kormány megtorlásként bezárta a pályát 6 hónapra, melyet késobb háromra csökkentettek, valamint kikényszerítették Gamper lemondását tíz egyesület elnöki tisztségérol. Öt évvel késobb, 1930. július 30.-án a klub alapítója meghalt. Jóllehet, továbbra is voltak jó híru játékosaik, mint például Ventolra, Raich, vagy Escola, az egyesület mégis a visszaesés idoszakába lépett, abban a korban, melyben a politikai harc háttérbe szorította a sportot a társadalom egészében. A Barca három területen is válság elé nézett: pénzügyi, társadalmi és sport terén egyaránt. Sok tag felhagyott a támogatással, s habár a Katalán Kupát hat alkalommal (1930,1931,1932,1934,1936,1938) elhódították, spanyol szinten a sikerek elkerülték a csapatot. 
_A polgárháború hatásai_ 

A polgárháború kezdete után egy hónappal Josep Sunolt, a Barca elnökét meggyilkolták Franco katonái Guadalajra közelében. Szerencsére a csapat éppen egy túrán volt Mexikóban és az USA-ban, ami a klub vagyonának a megmenekülését jelentette, ugyanakkor a csapat fele számuzetésbe vonult Mexikóba és Franciaországba. 1938. március 16-án a fasiszták egy bombát dobtak az egyesület társasági klubjára, ami súlyos károkat okozott. Néhány hónappal késobb Barcelona fasiszta megszállás alá került, s a klub - mely a katalán hazafiasság jelképe volt - tagsága 3.486 fore apadt le, tükrözve a rengeteg súlyos problémát. 1940. márciusában a Franco rezsim csatlósát, Marqués de la Mesa Rstat nevezték ki az egyesület elnökévé. Ezzel egy idoben a klubot átkeresztelték az eredeti, angolos „Fútbol Club Barcelona”-ról a sokkal spanyolosabb „Club de Fútbol Barcelona”-ra (Ezt végül 1973-ban változtatták vissza). Emellett, a katalán címerben található 4 vörös sávot lecsökkentették kettore - az eredetit csak1949-ben állították vissza. 
_A kiesés közeléből a Latin Kupáig _

A 40-es évek folyamán a klub folyamatosan talpra állt a válságból, hiszen a kiesés esélye is fenyegette a csapatot 1942-ben, igaz, ugyanebben az évben az egyesület megnyerte a Spanyol Kupát. A következo évadban, a Madrid elleni botrányos mérkozésen, ahol a játékosok a bíró, a rendorség, és a fasiszta elnök által megfenyegetve játszottak, a csapat ellen irányuló nyílt felháborodás hatására az egyesület vezetoje lemondott elnöki posztjáról. A spanyol bajnoki cím 1945-ös, 1948-as és 1949-es begyujtése, valamint a Copa Llatina 1949-es elhódítása után úgy tunt, hogy a Barca végleg kilábalt a válságból, s maga mögött hagyta az elmúlt évek problémáit. César, Basora, Velasco, Curta, a Gonzalo fivérek, Seguer, Bíosca, Ramallets foszereplésével és 24.893 fos tagsággal ünnepelte a klub az 50 éves évfordulóját 1949-ben. Eddig az idopontig, 21 Katalán és 9 Spanyol Kupát nyert a csapat, s a Spanyol Bajnoki Címet is négyszer elhódították. 
_Kubala és az öt kupa_ 

A magyar Kubala László 1950. júniusi érkezése után nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy a Barca kinotte már Les Corts stadiont. A csapat 1951 és 1953 között mindent megnyert ami lehetséges volt, a spanyol bajnokságot az 1951-52-es és 1952-53-as szezonban, valamint a spanyol kupát 1951-ben, 1952-ben és 1953-ban. Az 1951-52-es évad során hódított el az együttes 5 kupát: a Spanyol Bajnoki Címet, a Spanyol Kupát, a Latin Kupát, az Eva Duarte és Martín Rossi Kupákat a legendás Basora, César, Kubala, Moreno és Manchón támadósorával. 
*A Josep Lluís Núnez korszak *

Az 1978-as spanyol kupa elhódítása után lépett elnöki hivatalba Josep Lluís Núnez május 6-án, egyértelmu jeleként a megújulásnak és újjáépítésnek. A klubnál ekkor elkezdodött egy jelentos idoszaka a bovülésnek, a pénzügyi stabilizációnak - a tagság létszámának emelkedésével kapcsolatosan, és legfobbként a sportpályán elért sikereknek. 30.000 katalán elott megnyerték 1979-ben a Kupagyoztesek Európa Kupáját, majd a spanyol bajnokságot 1984-ben Terry Venables irányításával. Ebben az évtizedben újabb két alkalommal nyerte meg a döntot a KEK-ben, s háromszor a Spanyol Király Kupában. Aztán jött Cruyff álomcsapata, ami 1990 és 1994 között négy alkalommal gyujtötte be a spanyol bajnoki címet, s 1992. május 20-án a Wembley-ben elhódította a legértékesebb európai trófeát, a Bajnokcsapatok Európa Kupáját. Utána következett Bobby Robson, akivel KEK-et, Spanyol Kupát és Spanyol Szuperkupát nyert az együttes a 96-97-es szezonban. 1998-ban a holland Louis van Gaal irányításával 39 év után ismét duplázott a Barça: a spanyol kupában és a bajnokságban is az élen végzett. Utóbbit a következo évadban is elhódította a csapat.
Olyan nevek, mint Migueli, Sánchez, Carrasco, Schuster, Urruti, Maradona, Zubizarreta, Lineker, Bakero, Begiristain, Amor, Koeman, Laudrup, Ferrer, Stoicskov, Guardiola, Romario, Sergi, Abelardo, Ronaldo, Luis Enrique, Figo, Rivaldo, Kluivert, Puyol és Saviola mindannyian komoly részesei voltak ennek a csodálatosan sikeres idoszaknak. A százéves centenáriumi ünnepségek idején érkezett az egyesület új elnöke, Joan Gaspart, aki elsosorban a Sant Joan Despí-ben épülo „Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper” edzokomplexum befejezésén fáradozott.
_Barça a 21. században_ 

Az utóbbi évek sikertelensége ellenére (a csapat 5 évig nem nyert jelentosebb trófeát) a klub népszerusége világszerte növekszik, jelenleg több mint 130.000 pártoló tagja van az egyesületnek, s a különbözo országokban összesen 1508 szurkoló klub muködik. A Gaspart által folytatott játékosvásárlási taktika nem eredményezett komoly sikereket, a be nem vált igazolásokra fordított euró milliók komoly adósságokba keverték az egyesületet. Hibás döntések közé tartozott a korábbi sztárok elengedése, mint például Guardiola vagy Rivaldo menesztése. Az új játékosoknak ajánlott mesés fizetések hatását ma is érezni lehet a klubnál, ennek következménye, hogy legfontosabb futballisták némelyike a fizetéscsökkentés helyett másik csapatot választ magának a jövoben. Az edzok felkérésének kérdésében szintén nagy bakikat követett el az elnök, az új évezred elso éveiben nem lehetett tapasztalni folyamatos, egységes szakmai irányvonalat, ennek hatását mindenki láthatta az együttes szereplésén. A csapat bár jelen volt a nemzetközi kupaporondon, sem ott, sem a hazai bajnokságban nem tudott beleszólni az elsoségért folytatott harcba. Spanyolországban újabban a BL indulást jelento 4.helyezés elérése volt a végso cél, sot, 2003-ban az utolsó pillanatban sikerült csak elérni a 6., még nemzetközi kupaindulást jelento helyet, így majdnem megszakadt az egyedülálló sorozat. Mindezek egyértelmuen Gaspart bukásához vezettek, s az ideiglenes megoldás után a pártolók 2003 nyarán Joan Laportát választották új elnöknek.
A 2003-2004-es szezont Frank Rijkaard irányításával elképesztoen gyengén kezdte a csapat, de szerencsére az elnök kitartott választottja mellett, mert a tavasz a Barçáról szólt. Egy fantasztikus sorozat után - tavasszal mindössze háromszor kapott ki a csapat -, az összes rivális csapat legyozésével végül az ezüstéremig sikerült felkapaszkodni. S bár megint nem nyert semmit a klub, a csapat teljesítménye Ronaldinho vezérletével egy újabb aranykor beköszöntét sejteti. Ennek elso jele a 2004-2005-ben elnyert bajnoki trófea, mely megszakította a negatív sorozatot.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Meztörténelem</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*1950's.* 









*1960's*






*1960's*








*1980-1981 Hazai*






*1983-1984 Hazai*







*1984-1990 Hazai*





*1984-1990 Vendég* 






*1984-1990 3rd*






*1990-1992 Hazai*
*



*

*1992-1995 Hazai*
*



*

*1992-1995 Vendég*

*



*

*1995-1997 Hazai*

*



*

*1995-1997 Vendég*
*



*

*
1997-1998 Hazai*
*



*

*1997-1998 Vendég*

*



*

*1997-1998 CL Hazai*

*



*

*1997-1998 CL Vendég*

*



*

*1998-2000 Hazai*
*



*

*1998-1999 Centenáriumi*
*



*


*1998-1999 Hazai*





*1998-1999 Vendég*
*



*

*2000-2001 Hazai*

*



*

*2000-2001 Vendég*






*2001-2002 CL Vendég*





*2001-2003 3rd*






*2002-2003 Hazai*





*2003-2004 Hazai*






*2002-2003 Vendég*






*2003-2004 3rd*






*2004-2005 Hazai*






*2004-2005 Vendég*

*



*

*2005-2006 Hazai*





*2005-2006 Vendég*




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)




----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>A Nou Camp történelme</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*A Nou Camp stadion *

_A háttér (1948-1954)_ 

Habár az elso vélemények már 1948-ban napvilágot láttak egy új stadion építésérol, az óriási érdeklodéssel várt magyar sztár, Kubala László 1950. júniusi érkezése nyilvánvalóvá tette, hogy a Barça kinotte a Les Corts Stadiont. A régi pályát, melyet 1922-ben létesítettek, néhány átalakítás után 60.000 nézo befogadására volt képes, s a további bovítése gyakorlatilag lehetetlen volt. Ezért az Agustí Montal Galobart vezette FC Barcelona igazgatósága 1950. szeptember 19-én megvásárolt egy földdarabot Maternitat közelében, elég közel a régi Les Corts pályához.
Egy kellemetlen idoszak következett, amikor az új stadion bizottsága megváltoztatta elképzelését a projekt helyszínérol, s a Diagonal tetején fekvo terület mellett döntött. Az ügyintézokkel folytatott alkudozások nem sok eredményre vezettek és sosem jutottak el egy végleges megállapodáshoz. A vita Francesc Miró-Sans megválasztásáig folytatódott (1953. november 14.). Az új elnök különösen ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy az új stadion terveit azonnal valóra kell váltani, s hivatalba lépése utáni egyik elso döntésében kijelölte az új területet, nem a Diagonal tetején, hanem az 1950-ben megvásárolt parcellán. Ezután március 28-án 60.000 szurkoló elott lefektette a Nou Camp alapkövét, melyet a barcelonai érsek szentelt fel. 
_Az építkezés (1954-1957)_ 

Az új stadion terveinek elkészítését Francesc Mitjans Miró, Josep Soteras Mauri és Lorenzo García Barbón építészekre bízták. A klub az INGAR SA céget bízta meg a kivitelezéssel, akik 66,5 millió pezetáért vállalták el a létesítmény felépítését másfél éven belül. Azonban a végso költségek tetemesen meghaladták az ajánlatban szereplot, s elérte a 288 millió pezetát. Az összeget folyamatos bankkölcsönök segítségével eloteremtették, így felépülhetett a stadion, de a klubnak ezután számos éven át törlesztenie kellett az adósságát.
_A felavatás_ 

1957. szeptember 24-ére jelölték ki a stadion felavatásának idopontját. A szervezobizottságnak - mely a nyitóceremónia tervezésére alakult - két elnöke volt: Aleix Buxeres és Nicolau Casaus. Szeptember 21-én a Barcelonai Tanács nagytermében José Maria de Cossío, a Spanyol Királyi Akadémia tagja olvasta fel a kiáltványt, mellyel hivatalosan megnyitotta az új stadion felavatásának ünnepségét. 
A fesztivál napjára a város a klub színeibe öltözött. Az avatás ünnepi misével kezdodött, majd Barcelona érseke, Gregorio Modrego felszentelte a stadiont. Rögtön ezután a Gracienc kórus elénekelte Handel (Messiás) Hallelujah-ját, majd körbehordozták a Montserrati Szuzanya képét. A világ sport és politikai méltóságainak sokasága ült az elnöki páholyban Francesc Miró-Sans mellett, beleértve a közlekedési minisztert, a sportminisztert, Barcelona polgári kormányzóját és polgármesterét. Ez a jelentos esemény elég volt, hogy ihletet merítsen a híres költo, Josep M. de Sagarra és megírja „Blau Grana” címmel szonettjét. Emellett megalkották a barcelonai stadion himnuszát Josep Badia dalszövege alapján, melyet Adolf Cabané zenésített meg.
A Nou Camp lelátói még nem készültek el teljesen, de így is 90.000 ember elott nyíltak meg. A nézok elott felvonultak az egyesület egyes csoportjainak, Katalónia fociklubjainak és a Barcelona szurkolói csoportjainak képviseloi, valamint a klubhoz tartozó csapatok. Ezután elénekelték az elobb említett himnuszt, majd fél ötkor következett a stadionavató meccs az FC Barcelona és a Varsóból érkezo lengyel csapat között. A Barça kezdo tizenegye a következo volt: Ramallets, Olivella, Brugué, Segarra, Vergés, Gensana, Basora, Villaverde, Martínez, Kubala és Tejada. A második játékrészre a felállás az alábbiakra módosult: Ramallets, Segarra, Brugué, Gracia, Flotats, Bosch, Hermes, Ribelles, Tejada, Sampedro és Evaristo. A játék a hazaiak 4-2-es gyozelmével végzodött, ahol a gólokat Eulogio Martínez (a 11. percben o rúgta a Nou Camp történetének elso gólját), Tejada, Sampedro és Evaristo szerezték.
A félidoben 1.500 helyi néptáncos táncolt, majd 10.000 galambot engedtek szabadon. Elkezdodött egy új korszak az FC Barcelona történelmében.
_A Nou Camp fejlesztése_ 

Megnyitása óta a Nou Camp-ot napról napra fejlesztik és alkalmassá teszik az ido múlásával felmerülo újabb és újabb igények kielégítésére. Az évek alatt a klub megújította az építményt és környezetét, új létesítményeket épültek és a legmodernebb technikával szerelték fel a stadiont.
Amikor átadták, a Nou Camp kapacitása 93.053 fo volt (az eredeti 150 ezres tervet feladták), s a játéktér 107x72 méter nagyságú volt. Építése során leginkább betont és vasat használtak.
Az eltelt évek során fokozatosan bovítették, az 1982-es spanyolországi világbajnokság miatt 115.000 fore növelték a befogadóképességét. Fokozatosan kiépítették a sajtó munkatársai számára szükséges helyiségeket és a TV szobát. Az elnöki páholy mellett az alapítvány tagjainak és magáncélra is épült néhány erkély. Kiépítették a világítási rendszert, az elso reflektorfényes meccset 1959. szeptember 23-án játszották a CDNA Sofia ellen. A nézok szórakozását modern kihangosító berendezés és színes, nagyméretu eredményjelzo tábla szolgáltatja. A létesítmény alatt kialakított parkolóban jelenleg 800 gépkocsi parkolását tudják biztosítani, emellett 8 lift segíti a szurkolók mozgatását. 
Napjainkban 98.787 ülohelyen követhetik figyelemmel a nézok a mérkozéseket. A stadion legmagasabb pontja 48 méter, a létesítmény alapterülete pedig 55.000 m2.
Az 1998-99-es szezon során az UEFA „ötcsillagos stadion” minosítéssel ismerte el a Barça otthonának nagyszeruségét. A stadionban a klub történetét bemutató múzeumot és muvészeti galériát alakítottak ki, s a régi játékosok és a VIP vendégek saját részlegbol tekinthetik meg a mérkozéseket.
_Rendezvények_ 

Átadása óta a Nou Camp rengeteg sport és kulturális rendezvénynek adott otthont. II. János Pál pápa miséjén 120.000 hívo vett részt, de több híres könnyu- és komolyzenei eloadó is fellépett a katalán szentélyben. Érdekesség, hogy 1963-ban a megszokottaktól eltéroen nem Madridban, hanem Barcelonában rendezték a Franco tábornok tiszteletére kiírt Generalisimo Kupa döntojét, melyen a Barça 3-1 arányban legyozte a Real Zaragoza együttesét.
1982-ben hazai pályán 100.000 nézo elott hódította el a KEK-et a Barça a Standard Liege ellenében. Több európai kupadöntonek is otthont adott a stadion, 1972-ben a KEK döntoben játszott a Glasgow Rangers és a Dinamo Moszkva (3-2). 1989-ben az AC Milan ünnepelhette itt a BEK elhódítását, miután 4-0-ra kiütötte a Steaua Bukarestet. Legutóbb 1999-ben egy emlékezetes Bajnokok Ligája döntoben diadalmaskodott a Manchester United a Bayern München felett (2-1).
Az 1982-ben a Spanyolországban rendezett Labdarúgó Világbajnokság nyitómérkozésének volt helyszíne a Nou Camp, s összesen öt meccset játszottak ebben a stadionban. Az 1992-es barcelonai olimpia játékok labdarúgó küzdelmeinek központi pontja volt a létesítmény, s 1992. augusztus 8-án itt játszották a Spanyolország - Lengyelország döntot, ahol a katalán csapat játékosait is felvonultató hazaiak gyoztek 3-2-re. 

Az utolsó nagy ceremóniát a klub 100 éves évfordulóján rendezték. Az ünnepségek csúcsaként a Barça 2-2-es döntetlent ért el a brazil nemzeti tizenegy ellen. A meccs elott a csapat összes korábbi játékosa felvonult a játéktérre.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Az FC Barcelona vezetőedzői</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*Eddigi vezetőedzők (1917-)*
*<TABLE height=1323 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=567 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>Év:</TD><TD>Edző:</TD><TD>Edzői sikerek:</TD></TR><TR><TD>1917</TD><TD>John Barrow (angol)</TD><TD>2 kupa, 5 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1917-1924</TD><TD>Jack Greenwell (angol)</TD><TD>1 kupa, 1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1924-1925</TD><TD>Pozsonyi Imre (magyar)</TD><TD>1 kupa, 1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1925-1926</TD><TD>Ralph Kirby (angol)</TD><TD>1 kupa, 1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1926-1927</TD><TD>John Barrow (angol)</TD><TD>1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1927-1929</TD><TD>Romá Forns (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 bajnokság, 1 kupa, 1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1929-1931</TD><TD>James Bellamy (angol)</TD><TD>2 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1931-1933</TD><TD>Jack Greenwell</TD><TD>1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1933-1934</TD><TD>John Barrow (angol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1934-1935</TD><TD>Plattkó Ferenc (magyar)</TD><TD>1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1935-1937</TD><TD>Patrick O'Conell (ír)</TD><TD>1 katalán bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1939-1941</TD><TD>Josep Planas (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1941</TD><TD>Ramón Guzmán</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1941-1944</TD><TD>José Nogués (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1944-1947</TD><TD>Josep Samitier (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 bajnokság, 1 Spanyol Szuperkupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1947-1950</TD><TD>Enrique Fernández (uruguayi)</TD><TD>2 bajnokság, 1 Spanyol Szuperkupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1950</TD><TD>Ramón Guzmán (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1950-1954</TD><TD>Ferdinand Daucík (csehszlovák)</TD><TD>2 bajnokság, 3 kupa, 2 Spanyol, Superkupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1954-1955</TD><TD>Sandro Puppo (olasz)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1955-1956</TD><TD>Plattkó Ferenc (magyar)</TD><TD>- </TD></TR><TR><TD>1956-1958</TD><TD>Doménec Balmanya (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1958-1960</TD><TD>Helenio Herrera (spanyol)</TD><TD>2 bajnokság, 1 kupa, 1 VVK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1960</TD><TD>Enric Rabassa (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 VVK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1960-1961</TD><TD>Ljubisa Brocsics (jugoszláv)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1961</TD><TD>Enrique Orizaola (spanyol) </TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1961</TD><TD>Lluís Miró (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1961-1963</TD><TD>Kubala László (magyar)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1963</TD><TD>Josep Gonzalvo (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1963-1964</TD><TD>César Rodríguez (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1964-1965</TD><TD>Vicenc Sasot (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1965-1967</TD><TD>Roque Olsen (argentin)</TD><TD>1 VVK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1967-1969</TD><TD>Salvador Artigas (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1969</TD><TD>Josep Seguer (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1969-1971</TD><TD>Vic Buckingham (angol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1971-1975</TD><TD>Rinus Michels (holland)</TD><TD>1 bajnokság</TD></TR><TR><TD>1975-1976</TD><TD>Hennes Weisweiler (NSZK-beli)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1976</TD><TD>Lauerano Ruiz (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1976-1978</TD><TD>Rinus Michels (holland)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1978-1979</TD><TD>Lucien Müller (francia)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1979-1980</TD><TD>Joaquim Rilfé (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 KEK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1980</TD><TD>Helenio Herrera (argentin)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1980</TD><TD>Kubala László (magyar)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1980-1981</TD><TD>Helenio Herrera (argentin)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1981-1983</TD><TD>Udo Lattek (NSZK-beli)</TD><TD>1 KEK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1983-1984</TD><TD>César Luis Menotti (argentin)</TD><TD>1 kupa, 1 Ligakupa, 1 Spanyol Szuperkupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1983</TD><TD>José Luis Romero (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1984-1987 </TD><TD>Terry Venables (angol)</TD><TD>1 bajnokság, 1 Ligakupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1987-1988</TD><TD>Luis Aragonés (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 kupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1988-1996</TD><TD>Johan Cruyff (holland)</TD><TD>4 bajnokság, 1kupa, 3 Spanyol Szuperkupa,
1 BEK, 1 KEK, 1 Európai Szuperkupa
</TD></TR><TR><TD>1996</TD><TD>Carlos Rexach (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>1996-1997</TD><TD>Bobby Robson (angol)</TD><TD>1 kupa, 1 Spanyol Szuperkupa, 1 KEK</TD></TR><TR><TD>1997-2000</TD><TD>Louis van Gaal (holland)</TD><TD>2 bajnokság, 1 kupa, 1 Európai Szuperkupa</TD></TR><TR><TD>2000-2001</TD><TD>Llorenc Serra Ferrer (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>2001-2002</TD><TD>Carlos Rexach (spanyol)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>2002-2003</TD><TD>Louis van Gaal (holland)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003</TD><TD>Radomir Antics (szerb)</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003-2008</TD><TD>Frank Rijkaard (holland)</TD><TD>2 bajnokság, 2 Spanyol Szuperkupa, 1 BL </TD></TR><TR><TD>2008-</TD><TD>Joseph Guardiola (spanyol)</TD><TD>1 bajnokság, 1 kupa</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Himnusz (Cant del Barca)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=510 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Tot el camp,
es un clam,

Som la gent blaugrana,
tan se val d'on venim,
si del sud o del nord,
ara estem d'acord, estem d'acord;
una bandera ens agermana,

Blaugrana al vent,
un crit valent,
tenim un nom, el sap tothom,

BARÇA!! BARÇA!! BAAAARÇA!!!!

Jugadors,
seguidors,

Tots units fem força,
son molts anys plens d'afanys,
son molts gols que hem cridat,
i s'ha demostrat, s'ha demostrat,
que mai ningú ens podrà torcer,

Blaugrana al vent,
un crit valent,
tenim un nom, el sap tothom,

BARÇA!! BARÇA!! BAAAARÇA!!!!​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>A himnusz magyarul</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>Az egész csarnok egy hangzavar
A kék vörös emberek vagyunk,
Mindegy, hogy honnan jövünk,
Délről vagy északról.
Most egy véleményen vagyunk,
Egy zászló összeköt minket.
Kék-vörös zászló a szélben,
Egy bátor kiáltás,
A mi nevünket mindenki ismeri:
Barca,Barca,Barca!
Játékosok,szurkolók,
Ha összetartunk erősek vagyunk.
Sok évi nehéz munka,
Sok gólt tudunk ünnepelni,
És bebizonyosodott, bebizonyosodott,
Hogy soha, senki sem tud eltéríteni az útról.
Kék-vörös zászló a szélben,
Egy bátor kiálltás,
A mi nevünket mindenki ismeri:
Barca,Barca,Barca!
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 28)

<TABLE class=module cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=modtitle>Az FC Barcelona elnökei</TD></TR><TR><TD class=modbody>*Eddigi elnökök (1899-)*​<TABLE style="WIDTH: 275px; HEIGHT: 943px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>*Év:*</TD><TD>*Elnök:
*</TD></TR><TR><TD>1899-1901</TD><TD>Walter Wild</TD></TR><TR><TD>1901-1902</TD><TD>Bartomeu Terradas</TD></TR><TR><TD>1902-1903</TD><TD>Paul Haas</TD></TR><TR><TD>1903-1905</TD><TD>Arthur Witty</TD></TR><TR><TD>1905-1906</TD><TD>Josep M. Soler</TD></TR><TR><TD>1906-1908</TD><TD>Juli Marial</TD></TR><TR><TD>1908</TD><TD>Vicenc Reig</TD></TR><TR><TD>1908-1909</TD><TD>Joan Gamper</TD></TR><TR><TD>1909-1910</TD><TD>Otto Gmelin</TD></TR><TR><TD>1910-1913</TD><TD>Joan Gamper</TD></TR><TR><TD>1913-1914</TD><TD>Francesc de Moxó</TD></TR><TR><TD>1914</TD><TD>Álvar Presta</TD></TR><TR><TD>1914-1915</TD><TD>Joaquim Peris de Vargas</TD></TR><TR><TD>1915-1916</TD><TD>Rafael Llopart</TD></TR><TR><TD>1916-1917</TD><TD>Gaspar Rosés</TD></TR><TR><TD>1917-1919</TD><TD>Joan Gamper</TD></TR><TR><TD>1919-1920</TD><TD>Ricard Graells</TD></TR><TR><TD>1920-1921</TD><TD>Gaspar Rosés</TD></TR><TR><TD>1921-1923</TD><TD>Joan Gamper</TD></TR><TR><TD>1923-1924</TD><TD>Enric Cardona</TD></TR><TR><TD>1924-1925</TD><TD>Joan Gamper
</TD></TR><TR><TD>1925-1929</TD><TD>Arcadi Balaguer</TD></TR><TR><TD>1929-1930</TD><TD>Tomás Rosés</TD></TR><TR><TD>1930-1931</TD><TD>Gaspar Rosés</TD></TR><TR><TD>1931</TD><TD>Antoni Oliver</TD></TR><TR><TD>1931-1934</TD><TD>Joan Coma</TD></TR><TR><TD>1934-1935</TD><TD>Esteve Sala</TD></TR><TR><TD>1935-1936</TD><TD>Josep Sunyol</TD></TR><TR><TD>1936-1940</TD><TD>Ügyvezető elnökség</TD></TR><TR><TD>1940-1942</TD><TD>Enrique Pineyro</TD></TR><TR><TD>1942</TD><TD>Josep Vidal-Ribas</TD></TR><TR><TD>1942-1943</TD><TD>Enrique Pineyro</TD></TR><TR><TD>1943</TD><TD>Josep Antoni de Albert</TD></TR><TR><TD>1943-1946</TD><TD>Josep Vendrell</TD></TR><TR><TD>1946-1952</TD><TD>Agustí Montal i Costa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1952-1953</TD><TD>Enric Martí i Carreto</TD></TR><TR><TD>1953-1961</TD><TD>Francesc Miró-Sans</TD></TR><TR><TD>1961-1968</TD><TD>Enric Llaudet</TD></TR><TR><TD>1969-1977</TD><TD>Agustí Montal i Costa</TD></TR><TR><TD>1977-1978</TD><TD>Raimon Carrasco Azemar</TD></TR><TR><TD>1978-2000</TD><TD>Josep Lluís Núnez i Clemente</TD></TR><TR><TD>2000-2003</TD><TD>Joan Gaspart Solves</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003</TD><TD>Enric Reyna Martínez</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003</TD><TD>Ügyvezető elnökség</TD></TR><TR><TD>2003-</TD><TD>Joan Laporta</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 29)

Ajax

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="96%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR class=sectiontableheader><TD width="60%" colSpan=6>bramkarz </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>1 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Maarten Stekelenburg_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">22.09.1982 (26) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>12 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Kenneth Vermeer_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">10.01.1986 (23) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>41 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Jeroen Verhoeven_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableheader><TD width="60%" colSpan=6>obrońca </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>2 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Gregory van der Wiel_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">03.02.1988 (21) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>3 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Presas Renom Oleguer_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">02.02.1980 (29) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>7 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Thimothée Atouba_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>8 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Urby Emanuelson_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">16.06.1986 (23) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>15 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Bruno Barone Silva_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">29.03.1980 (29) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>17 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Rob Wielaert_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>19 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Toby Alderweireld_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableheader><TD width="60%" colSpan=6>pomocnik </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>5 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Jan Vertonghen_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">24.04.1987 (22) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>6 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Rasmus Lindgren_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">29.11.1984 (24) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>11 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Ismail Aissati_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">06.08.1988 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>18 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Gabriel García de la Torre_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">10.02.1979 (30) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>21 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Eyong Enoh_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">23.03.1986 (23) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>22 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Siem de Jong_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">28.01.1989 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>23 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Vurnon Anita_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">04.04.1989 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>24 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Jan-Arie Van der Heijden_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">03.03.1988 (21) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>25 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Evander Sno_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">09.04.1987 (22) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>26 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Jeffrey Sarpong_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">03.08.1988 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>27 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Daley Blind_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>29 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Mitchell Donald_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">10.12.1988 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableheader><TD width="60%" colSpan=6>napastnik </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>10 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Miralem Sulejmani_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">05.12.1988 (20) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>16 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Luis Suarez_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">24.01.1987 (22) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>20 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Dario Cvitanich_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">16.05.1984 (25) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>28 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Dennis Rommedahl_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">22.07.1978 (31) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>33 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Javier Martina_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">01.02.1987 (22) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry2><TD align=middle width=30>34 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Kennedy Bakircioglu_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">02.11.1980 (28) </TD></TR><TR class=sectiontableentry1><TD align=middle width=30>39 </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20%">_Darko Bodul_ </TD><TD align=left width="5%"></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 16px" noWrap align=left> </TD><TD noWrap align=left width="10%">- (-) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Július 29)

*Labdarúgó BL-selejtező: Levadia-DVSC 0-1*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, július 29 
A Debrecen 1-0-ra nyert a Levadia Tallinn vendégeként a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.



A magyar bajnok győztes gólját Leandro rúgta a 70. percben, ezzel Herczeg András együttese igen kedvező helyzetbe került a jövő heti, debreceni visszavágóra. 

A mérkőzés elején a Debrecen birtokolta többet a labdát, de helyzetig nem jutott. Az idő múlásával az észtek egyre nagyobb zavart okoztak a vendégek védelmében, amit elpuskázott lehetőségek mellett Nahk kapufája is jelzett, ám gól nem született a szünetig. A folytatásra sokkal elszántabb és harcosabb felfogásban jött ki a magyar gárda. Bár az észteknek így is akadt helyzetük, de ekkor már a Loki is veszélyeztetett, sőt a 70. percben Coulibaly kapusról kipattanó lövését követően Leandro talált be. Ezt követően a debreceniek kissé visszahúzódtak, kontratámadásokra rendezkedtek be, azaz mezőnyfölénybe kerültek a hazaiak, de ez meddőnek bizonyult a hajdúságiak szervezett védekezése miatt, így már nem változott az eredmény. 
Tallinn, 2500 néző, v.: Bruno Miguel Duarte Paixao (portugál) 
sárga lap: Nahk (43.), Malov (59.), Andrejev (81.), illetve Leandro (33.), Coulibaly (73.) Levadia Tallinn: 
Kaalma - Sisov, Morozov, Kalimullin, Teniste - Malov (Leitan, 74.), Nahk, Ivanov, S. Puri (E. Puri, 88.) - Andrejev, Guszev (Zelinski, 85.) DVSC-TEVA: 
Poleksic - Bernáth, Mészáros, Komlósi, Leandro - Czvitkovics, Kiss Z., Katona (Dombi, 67.), Szakály (Szűcs, 84.) - Szilágyi (Coulibaly, 58.), Rudolf 
MTI/PARA


----------



## afca (2009 Július 30)

Nyert a Debrecen, kikapott a Slovan!!!!

A Debrecen 1-0-ra nyert a Levadia Tallinn vendégeként a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának első mérkőzésén. A Slovan kikapott az Olympiakos-tól. 

A magyar bajnok győztes gólját Leandro rúgta a 70. percben, ezzel Herczeg András együttese igen kedvező helyzetbe került a jövő heti, debreceni visszavágóra.

A mérkőzés elején a Debrecen birtokolta többet a labdát, de helyzetig nem jutott. Az idő múlásával az észtek egyre nagyobb zavart okoztak a vendégek védelmében, amit elpuskázott lehetőségek mellett Nahk kapufája is jelzett, ám gól nem született a szünetig.

A folytatásra sokkal elszántabb és harcosabb felfogásban jött ki a magyar gárda. Bár az észteknek így is akadt helyzetük, de ekkor már a Loki is veszélyeztetett, sőt a 70. percben Coulibaly kapusról kipattanó lövését követően Leandro talált be. Ezt követően a debreceniek kissé visszahúzódtak, kontratámadásokra rendezkedtek be, azaz mezőnyfölénybe kerültek a hazaiak, de ez meddőnek bizonyult a hajdúságiak szervezett védekezése miatt, így már nem változott az eredmény.

Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 3. forduló, első mérkőzés:
Levadia Tallinn (észt) - DVSC-TEVA (magyar) 0-1 (0-0)
--------------------------------------------
Tallinn, 2500 néző, v.: Bruno Miguel Duarte Paixao (portugál)
gólszerző: Leandro (70.)
sárga lap: Nahk (43.), Malov (59.), Andrejev (81.), illetve Leandro (33.), Coulibaly (73.)

*A Slovan kikapott*

A pozsonyi Slovan focistái nem sokáig élvezhették a gólnélküli eredmény látványát a stadion eredményjelzőjén, hiszen a görög Olympiakos Pireusz már a második percben betalált, Papadopoulos révén. A szlovák csapatot azonban nem törte össze a korai gól, beszorították a görög nagycsapatot. A nyomás egészen a 21. percig tartott, mikor a Slovan ismét gólt kapott, ezúttal Leonardo volt eredményes. 

A második gól visszavett a meccs tempójából, a Slovan játékosai csak elvétve kerültek Nikopolidisz kapuja elé, de az Olympiakos sem veszélyeztette túlzottan a szlovák csapat kapuját. 

A második félidőben kicsit aktívabb volt a Slovan, de gólig nem jutottak el. Nikopolidisz megbízhatóan őrizte a pireusziak hálóját, és az aktív Samuel Slovák sem tudott túljárni az eszén. A másik oldalon Bičík kapust a kapufa is segítette, de a Slovan megmenekült az újabb góltól. Az Olympiakos megőrizte kétgólos előnyét, így kényelmesen várhatja a visszavágót. 

ŠK Slovan Bratislava (Szlovák) - Olympiakos Pireus (Görög.) 0:2 (0:2) 
Gól: 2. A. Papadopoulos, 21. Leonardo, Sárga lap: 33. Dobrotka, 49. P. Petráš, 66. J. Kozák - 90. Maresca, játékvezető: Claudio Circhetta - Manuel Navarro, Thomas Habegger (Svájciak.), 21 250 néző

bumm/MTI


----------



## lampard (2009 Július 30)

gratulálok a Lokinak, igaz az első félidőben voltak meleg helyzetek, interneten láttam a mérkőzést az észt televízió közvetítésében. Csúcs volt az észt riporter, ahogy jajgatott, amikor a gólt kapták.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 31)

PSV - Cherno More

1-0 Marcellis


----------



## afca (2009 Július 31)

Elhunyt Bobby Robson

Hetvenhat éves korában péntek reggel elhunyt Sir Bobby Robson legendás angol futballista, mesteredző. A szakembernél 2007 májusában tüdőrákot diagnosztizáltak. Robson korábban az Ipswich Town, az FC Barcelona, a PSV Eindhoven, a Sporting Lisboa és az FC Porto csapatainál dolgozott, utóbbinál Lipcsei Pétert, a Ferencváros csapatkapitányát is edzette. Utolsó klubja, 1999 és 2004 között a Newcastle United volt. Játékosként 20-szor szerepelt hazája válogatottjában, szövetségi kapitányként pedig 1982 és 1990 között vezette az angol csapatot.
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 1)

DAC – Tatran Prešov 3:0 

*22. perc: GÓÓÓL!!! Ahmed Hassan ad be 35 méterről, bal oldalról szabadrúgásból, a labda a védők mögé száll, ahol Maius Egidius még épp meg tudja csúsztatni, és ezzel szerez vezetést a DAC-nak. A stadion majd felrobban, Novota is fut ünnepelni a gólszerzőt. 1:0. *
*47. perc:BOMBAGÓÓÓL!!! Seelaus gyönyörűen, kapásból lő kapura. 24 méterről, félmagasan a bal kapufához. 2:0, megérdemelten vezet a DAC. 
59. perc: Gyönyörű összejáték után születik a DAC harmadik gólja. Hassan kap passzot a bal oldalon, majd a labdával sprintel egész z alapvonalig, onnan erősen adja be félmagasan, ahol Koejoe vetődik a labdára a védők közül. Nem biztos, hogy az ő fejéről kerül a labda a hálóba, de fő hogy oda kerül. 3:0! 

DAC: Novota Ján (K), Nikolič Staniša, Majus Egidius, Adiaba Bondoa, Koejoe Samuel, Hassan Ahmed, Helísek David, Halimi Ilami, Seelaus Markus, Ateme Elanga Pierre, Kazlauskas Marius 
Cserék: 
DAC: Kuru Bartolomej, uzik Samuel, Speranza Giovanni, Nkendo Guillaume, Bognár Zoltán, Bodeček Lukáš, Nemeth Zsolt. 
*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 3)

DAC Dunajska Streda 2009-2010

<TABLE class=competition style="MARGIN-TOP: 1px; FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Novota </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Bartolomej Kuru </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Torwart (TW), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Krisztian Nemeth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Stanisa Nikolic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Clovis Guy Adiaba Bondoa </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Milan Páleník </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jan Marcin </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Lukas Bodecek </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr (IV), 20 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zsolt Nemeth </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Marius Kazlauskas </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Abwehr , 25 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>50.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Samuel Fuzik </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Youssef Moughfire </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 32 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>225.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Giovanni Speranza </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (SM), 27 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ismail Ahmed Kadar Hassan </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Cemil Tosun </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DA), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>100.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Jean Paul Ntsogo Boya </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (DM), 24 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">David Helisek </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 26 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ilami Halimi </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (OA), 33 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>




</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Markus Seelaus </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld (ZM), 22 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Szabolcs Demeter </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Mittelfeld , 18 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Danijel Jumic </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Ateme Elanga </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Samuel Koejoe </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 34 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>150.000 €</TD></TR><TR class=bghell><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Nkendo </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 23 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ar>-</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=al><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Zoltan Bognar </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">Sturm (MS), 21 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

<TABLE class=competition style="CLEAR: left; MARGIN-TOP: 20px! important; WIDTH: 350px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; PADDING-TOP: 1px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"><TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px" rowSpan=2>

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap">*Kurt Garger*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 120px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px">Trainer, 48 Jahre</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=ac>



</TD><TD class=ac>?</TD><TD class=ac>04.07.2009</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Macska27 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Őszinte tiszta szívből szurkolok a LOKI-nak,hogy továbbjusson a BL-ben.Idegenben elkaptuk az ellenfelet s véleményem szerint hazai pályán is megfogjuk őket.Remélem már az első félidőben eldöntik a mérkőzést s nem ülnek rá az 1:0-ra,mert veszélyes.Legyen az Real Madrid,Lewski Sofia,vagy Rapid Bucarest,vagy akár Al Ittihad,az 1:0-as állás mindig veszélyt hordoz magában.Én egy sima 3:0-as végeredményre tippelek


----------



## Macska27 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Minden Real Madrid Szurkolónak!!!!Ahogy azt KAKA-nál írta a spanyol sajtó,ő lehet az első "fecske".Ő is lett, s most már egy igazi fecske család van kialakulóban mert ha valaki olvasta a híreket(MARCA,AS,stb), az láthatta vagyis olvashatta hogy Xabi Alonso a Blancochoz igazoltEzzel véleményem szerint Finisbe ért a madrid az átigazolásokkal kapcsolatban.De most eladni kell,ami nem lesz könnyű mert ha csak Gabriel Heinze fizuját nézzük aki már Franciaországban van,nos az ő éves fizuja kb. 1.5 millio euro volt.


----------



## Macska27 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Minden BARCA drukkernek.Szerintem jó üzletet csináltak a Katalánok a Milánóiakkal.Ibrahimovicon már most látszik hogy a spanyol ligát neki találták ki,Eto'o pedig egyszerűen s nagyszerűen fog alkalmazkodni az olasz első osztályhoz.Régóta követem a spanyol foci történéseit s emlékszem mikor még a Real Mallorca játékosa volt.Volt egy kis Realos története,majd jött Barcelona ahol egyszerűen zseniálisan focizott.Nem hiszem hogy a végállomás az Inter lenne,bár ezt nem lehet tudni.Láttam a prezentációjátEgy kis labda bűvészet, néhány labda a gólra éhes milánói szurkolóknak s egy szerény taps.Na meg az a bizonyos Eto'o-s mosoly,melynek tükrében szerintem Katalónia mindig kacsintani fog


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

ribery nem jár már a münchen edzéseire,mindenféle sérülésre hivatkozva tehát lehet mégis a realba köt ki


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

Hajrá united és stuttgart


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 6)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Sporttörténeti siker!2009.08.05. 21:45
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Minimum az Európa Liga csoportkörében folytathatja a DVSC-TEVA csapata, miután 1-0-ra legyőzte a Levadia együttesét.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Nagy naphoz érkezett a Loki, illetve bíztunk benne, hogy nagy nap lesz. Az esély megvolt rá, hiszen egygólos előnnyel vártuk a Levadia elleni BL-selejtező harmadik fordulójának visszavágóját, és tudtuk, ha továbbjutunk, akkor minimum az Európa Liga csoportkörében folytatjuk. Ez pedig sporttörténeti siker lett volna, és ennek a sikernek a szurkolók is részesei szerettek volna lenni. Már tegnap délután elfogyott az összes jegy, vagyis telt ház előtt léphettek pályára a csapatok, ami nem is annyira meglepő, hiszen Debrecenben ismét kitört a futball-láz.

Ahhoz, hogy egyáltalán ezt a meccset meg lehetett rendezni az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban, kisebb munkálatokat kellett végrehajtani. Lefestették például a lépcsőket, új kispadot szereltek fel, és kibővítették a sajtópáholyt. Ezek voltak azok a hiányosságok, amelyekbe az UEFA leginkább belekötött, ám hiába a felújítás, kevés az esély rá, hogy a következő nemzetközi meccset a cívisvárosban játszhatjuk.

Már fél órával a meccs kezdete előtt nagyjából megteltek a lelátók, a drukkerek tehát komolyan vették azt a felszólítást, hogy érkezzenek időben. Még a meccs előtt Csisztu Zsuzsa, a mérkőzést közvetítő Digi Sport műsorvezetője játékosunkat, Leandrót faggatta a VIP-páholynál, a balhátvéd két sárga lap miatt nem lehetett a pályán.

Az észteket kezdetben mintha megzavarta volna a tömeg, csak rugdosták vaktában előre a labdát, futballjukban sok elképzelés nem volt. A Loki kezdettől fogva fölényben játszott, az első nagy helyzetét a 18. percben alakította ki, amelyet ezután még igen sok követett, de a vezetést nem sikerült megszerezni. A vendégek előtt is adódott néhány lehetőség, de közel sem játszottak olyan veszélyesen, mint a mieink, inkább betömörültek a kapujuk elé, és igyekeztek megúszni kapott gól nélkül.

Egy kicsit ránk ijesztett a Levadia a második félidő elején, a nagy helyzetből azonban nem lett semmi, mert Polekszics a helyén volt. Innentől azonban a Loki percei következtek. Bár a vendégeknek kontrából volt egy-két lehetősége, a mai napon (is) a DVSC-TEVA volt a jobb. A vezetést a 70. percben szereztük meg, amikor Szakály indult meg a bal oldalon, középre passzolt, Coulibalynak már csak az üres kapuba kellett betalálni. A hajdúságiak ezután számtalan helyzetet dolgoztak ki, de több gól már nem született. 

A Loki elérte a célt, a klub történetében először csoportmeccset játszhat, kérdés csak az, hogy a Bajnokok Ligájában, vagy az Európa Ligában. Pénteken sorolnak, akkor kiderül, ki lesz a következő ellenfél.

_Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 3. forduló, visszavágó
_*DVSC-TEVA – Levadia 1-0 (0-0)*
Debrecen, 10 000 néző. Vezette: Skomina (Arhar, Stancin - szlovénok)
*DVSC*: Polekszics – Bernáth (Dombi 65.), Komlósi, Mészáros, Fodor – Czvitkovics, Varga J., Kiss Z., Szakály – Rudolf (Szűcs 89.), Coulibaly (Oláh 71.)
*Levadia*: Kaalma – Marmor (Sisov 21.), Morozov, Kalimullin, Teniste - S. Puri, Ivanov, Malov, Saarelma – Andreev (Zelinski 46.), Gussev
*Gól*: Coulibaly (70.)
*Sárga lap*: Varga J. (22.), Malov (24.), Saarelma (31.), Rudolf (48.), Fodor (87.)
*Kiállítva*: Malov (81.)



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## jose1930 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Azért Ibrahimovics személyében a Barca is galaktikust igazolt vagyonért. Ráadásul gyengültek vele, mert Eto'o szerintem jobb játékos, aki többet tesz a csapatért, de ez persze szigorúan szvsz.


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 6)

Pisti  Kik a legjobbak????Ti vagytok a legjobbak!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 6)

afca írta:


> Pisti  Kik a legjobbak????Ti vagytok a legjobbak!!!!!



Köszönöm barátom, tudtam, hogy Te vagy a legjobb arc ezen a fórumon!!! 

Ráadásul tegnap a szurkolás is tuti volt, full tele volt a stadion, pokoli hangulat volt, pedig nem volt szar romániázás, meg szlovákok nincsen hazátok rigmus (igaz egy kis kinem ugrál büdös tírpák az volt, de ez még belefért)
Szóval nagy élmény volt a Loki eddigi legnagyobb sikerének a részese lenni!
Eddig 2,1 millió eurót már kerestek a klubbnak a fiúk és ez még csak a kezdet 

:cici: ezt meg csak úgy beszúrom mert teccik !


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Itt a gól:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEVkZibrqdo&eurl=http://www.foci24.com/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 6)

*A HZDS képviselője a DAC stadionban történtekről*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, augusztus 6 - 18:34 
Szakmailag elhibázott volt a tavalyi dunaszerdahelyi rendőrségi beavatkozás a DAC-Slovan labdarúgó mérkőzésen - jelentette ki Ján Kovarčík, a parlament védelmi és biztonságügyi bizottságának alelnöke. 


 Koalíciós különjárat - Kovarčík szemben a hivatalos állásponttal 
google.com


"Ez kimondottan szakmai ügy. Én, mint a parlament védelmi és biztonságügyi bizottságának alelnöke csak rámutatok erre" - nyilatkozta Kovarčík, aki a parlamentben a koalíciós Néppárt-Demokratikus Szlovákiáért Mozgalmat (HZDS) képviseli. 
A szlovák nemzetiségű politikusok eddig szinte kivétel nélkül védték a dunaszerdahelyi beavatkozást, amelynek során több magyarországi szurkoló is megsérült. Ján Kovarčík az első fontosabb szlovák politikus, aki nyíltan bírálja a beavatkozást, amely komoly feszültséget keltett Pozsony és Budapest között. 

MTI/PARA 

Saját megjegyzésem.A HZDS Mečiar,,ejtsd Mecsiar,,pártja!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Köszönöm barátom, tudtam, hogy Te vagy a legjobb arc ezen a fórumon!!!
> 
> Ráadásul tegnap a szurkolás is tuti volt, full tele volt a stadion, pokoli hangulat volt, pedig nem volt szar romániázás, meg szlovákok nincsen hazátok rigmus (igaz egy kis kinem ugrál büdös tírpák az volt, de ez még belefért)
> Szóval nagy élmény volt a Loki eddigi legnagyobb sikerének a részese lenni!
> ...


 Köszönöm!

Remélem a főtáblára kerültök!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Akkor ez most hogy is van? Eddig azt hittem Mecsiár egy szar ember.
Vagy minden pártban vannak jobb érzésű emberek?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 7)

A Levszki Szófiát kaptuk.
Nem rossz, de kemény lesz!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 7)

Az Ajax a Slovan Bratislava-val fog játszani az Európa-liga csoportkörért! Az első meccs Amszterdamban lesz Augusztus 20-án, a visszavágó Pozsonyban Augusztus 27-én.
" A Slovan a szlovák bajnok"- ez volt ez első reakciója Martin Jol edzőnek a sorsolás után. " Nem sokat tudunk ellefelünkről, de az FK Sarajevo-nak jobban örültünk volna. A Slovan erős ellenfél, főleg annak tudatában, hogy tavaly a HSV és az Ajax is nehéz meccset játszott a Zsolna ellen."
http://www.afcajaxamsterdam.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=30492717


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Akkor ez most hogy is van? Eddig azt hittem Mecsiár egy szar ember.
> Vagy minden pártban vannak jobb érzésű emberek?


 Jól tudtad Mecsiar egy nagyon szar ember.A Magyarországi barátjával mindig magyarul beszéllt!!Sosem kellett neki tolmács.Együtt jártak vadászni..puszi haverok.....Akarod tudni a nevét???


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 7)

afca írta:


> Jól tudtad Mecsiar egy nagyon szar ember.A Magyarországi barátjával mindig magyarul beszéllt!!Sosem kellett neki tolmács.Együtt jártak vadászni..puszi haverok.....Akarod tudni a nevét???


Miért én is ismerem? Akkor igen!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Akkor mész Pozsonyba az Ajaxnak szurkolni? De akkor melyik szektorban ülsz? Ha a slovanéban, akkor kapsz ha Ajaxos vagy, pláne ha még magyar is. Ha nem akkor hogy szerzel jegyet a vendégbe?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 7)

A Levszki-t nem a Zsolna ütötte ki nemrég a BL ből?


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Miért én is ismerem? Akkor igen!!!


 Horn Gyula


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Akkor mész Pozsonyba az Ajaxnak szurkolni? De akkor melyik szektorban ülsz? Ha a slovanéban, akkor kapsz ha Ajaxos vagy, pláne ha még magyar is. Ha nem akkor hogy szerzel jegyet a vendégbe?


Az Arenában kezdenek.A Pozsonyi meccsre kevés esélyem van jegyet szerezni.1.hogy elkapkadják.2.mert nagyon drága.A Slovan meccseire a legdrágábbak a jegyek,10 euró.Egy ilyen meccsre lessz 50 euró.A Zsolna kért a Hajduk elleni meccsért 25 eurót!!

Haverok elmentek a Slovan -Olympiakos Pireus meccsre.A B középbe kapták a jegyet!!!Elképzelheted a két magyar gyerek a Slovan B középben.Azt mondták tele volt skinheadekkel.Ráadásul az egyiknek a munkatársa is ott volt,aki nagy boldogan üdvözölte őket és hangoztatta,hogy ők a magyar barátai.Alig várták a meccs végét!!A két hülyegyerek!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*2009/2010 CORGOŇ LIGA 5.KOLO/5.FORDULÓ*

*




MFK Dubnica - FK DAC 1904



*

*1:3 (0:2)*​ 
Megérdemelt győzelmet aratott a DAC a Corgoň Liga 5. fordulójában szombaton, Dubnicán. A minden elemében jobb csapat volt, mint ellenfele. Úgy látszik, nem volt véletlen a múltheti Prešov ellen aratott győzelem sem. 

*Edzői vélemények: MFK Dubnica-DAC 1:3*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Mindenki elégedett, de a DAC szerzett értékes győzelmet, hiszen idegenben játszott.

*Luboš Nosický, Dubnica: *"Az eredményt az ellenfél kétgólos vezetése döntötte el. Jól játszottunk előre, nem volt azonban kellő számú gólhelyzetünk, így nem tudtunk gólt rúgni. Az első gólt szerencsétlen lepattanóból kaptuk, a második szögletből volt. A második félidő első felében fölényben játszottunk, ráadásul egy gólra megközelítettük az ellenfelet, de a mivel mindent egy lapra tettünk föl, a vendégek ezt kihasználták. Számomra az volt a pozitívum, hogy játékosaim vesztes hejzetben sem roppantak össze." 
*Kurt Garger, DAC: *" Az első félidőben nyílt játék folyt mindkét oldalon. Figyelmezetnem kellett azonban a játékosaimat, hogy jobban figyeljenek oda a védekezése és ez bejött. Pár perccel a márkőzés vége előtt megközelítettek bennünket egy gólra, amitől nem ijedtünk meg, rúgtunk egy harmadikat és értékes győzelmet arattunk."


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*EURÓPA-LIGA*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*NEGYEDIK SELEJTEZŐKÖR*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Werder Bremen (német)–Aktobe (kazah)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>PAOK Szaloniki (görög)–Heerenveen (holland)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)–Hearts (skót)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Everton (angol)–Sigma Olomouc (cseh)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)–Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>NAC Breda (holland)–Villarreal (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Lech Poznan (lengyel)–FC Bruges (belga)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fulham (angol)–Amkar Perm (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Galatasaray (török)–Levadia Tallinn (észt)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Teplice (cseh)–Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>AS Roma (olasz)–MFK Kosice (szlovák)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Metalurg Doneck (ukrán)–Austria Wien (osztrák)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Twente (holland)–Qarabag Agdam (azeri)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Dinamo Moszkva (orosz)–CSZKA Szófia (bolgár)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Lille (francia)–Racing Genk (belga)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>PSV (holland)–Bnei Jehuda Tel-Aviv (izraeli)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Trabzonspor (török)–Toulouse (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Lazio (olasz)–Elfsborg (svéd)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Partizan Beograd (szerb)–Zilina (szlovák)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>FK Baki (azeri)– FC Basel (svájci)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Sahtar Doneck (ukrán)–Sivasspor (török)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Bröndby (dán)–Hertha BSC (német)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Ajax (holland)–Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Athletic Bilbao (spanyol)–Tromsö (norvég)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>FK Sarajevo (bosnyák)–CFR Cluj (román)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Zenit (orosz)–Nacional (portugál)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Genoa (olasz)–OB Odense (dán)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Steaua Bucuresti (román)–Saint Patrick's Athletic (ír)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Rapid Wien (osztrák)–Aston Villa (angol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Sparta Praha (cseh)–Maribor (szlovén)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Guingamp (francia)–Hamburger SV (német)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Dinamo Bucuresti (román)–Slovan Liberec (cseh)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Sion (svájci)–Fenerbahce (török)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Sturm Graz (osztrák)–Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Benfica (portugál)–Vorszkla Poltava (ukrán) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Vaslui (román)–AEK Athén (görög)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Slavia Praha (cseh)–Crvena zvezda (szerb) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Stabaek (norvég)–Valencia (spanyol)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Honvéd FC</TH><TD class=score>-</TD><TH class="left tname">Debreceni VSC</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class="mstat-date line-through" id=utime colSpan=3>08.08.2009 20:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Elhalasztva</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

???????????


----------



## lampard (2009 Augusztus 9)

A Bp. Honvéd centenáriumi ünnepségének keretében a kispesti csapat a Panathinaikosz ellen játszik gálamérkőzést, ezért maradt el a meccse a Lokival.


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

lampard írta:


> A Bp. Honvéd centenáriumi ünnepségének keretében a kispesti csapat a Panathinaikosz ellen játszik gálamérkőzést, ezért maradt el a meccse a Lokival.


 Köszönöm!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 9)

afca írta:


> Az Arenában kezdenek.A Pozsonyi meccsre kevés esélyem van jegyet szerezni.1.hogy elkapkadják.2.mert nagyon drága.A Slovan meccseire a legdrágábbak a jegyek,10 euró.Egy ilyen meccsre lessz 50 euró.A Zsolna kért a Hajduk elleni meccsért 25 eurót!!
> 
> Haverok elmentek a Slovan -Olympiakos Pireus meccsre.A B középbe kapták a jegyet!!!Elképzelheted a két magyar gyerek a Slovan B középben.Azt mondták tele volt skinheadekkel.Ráadásul az egyiknek a munkatársa is ott volt,aki nagy boldogan üdvözölte őket és hangoztatta,hogy ők a magyar barátai.Alig várták a meccs végét!!A két hülyegyerek!!!



Meg kell hagyni tökös gyerekek, hogy ezt meg merik csinálni \\m/


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 9)

afca írta:


> Horn Gyula



A jó Gyula bával régi elvtársak


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 10)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport.

Eredmények: Nagymegyer–Feketenyék 5:0 (2:0), g.: Strelec (9., 21., 56. – 11-esből), Gerhát (69.), Szabó (90.); Šintava–Dióspatony 2:1 (1:0), g.: Šuhaj (40.), Juraško (48.), ill. Seregi (77.); Csallóközkürt–Nyékvárkony 4:2 (2:1), g.: Fekete Cs. (8.), Csicsay K. (20. – 11-esből, 90.), Sokolík (62.), ill. Méhes T. (40.), Kósa M. (81.); Nádszeg–Tallós 3:1 (0:1), g.: Sercel Gy. (71., 77. – mindkettőt büntetőből), Egri (81.), ill. Rémay (34.); Vásárút–Nitra-Chrenová 3:3 (1:3), g.: P´pda (22.), Nagy J. (57.), Remenár (83.), ill. Cifra (12.), Kling (30., 34.);FK Nagymagyar–Močenok 1:0 (1:0), g.: Packa (31. – öngól); Vágfarkasd–Vága 3:2 (3:2), g.: Mónosi (6. – 11-esből), Czanik (19.), Tóth Cs. (40.), ill. Borš (8., 18.); Vágpatta–Nagyfödémes 1:5 (0:3), g.: Majerník (56.), ill. Jankovič (7.), Schiffer (18.), Kvarda (36.), Hodúr (80.), Kajoš (87.). 
A bajnokság állása: 

1. Nagymegyer 2 2 0 0 8:2 6 

2. Csallóközkürt 2 2 0 0 6:3 6 

3. Vágfarkasd 2 2 0 0 5:3 6 

4. Nádszeg 2 1 1 0 3:1 4 

5.Šintava 2 1 1 0 2:1 4 

6. Nyékvárkony 2 1 0 1 11:7 3 

7. Nagyfödémes 2 1 0 1 6:3 3 

8. Vága 2 1 0 1 6:5 3 

9. Dióspatony 2 1 0 1 4:4 3 

10. Nagymagyar 2 1 0 1 3:4 3 

11. Chrenová 2 0 2 0 3:3 2 

12. Vásárút 2 0 1 1 5:6 1 

13. Močenok 2 0 1 1 0:1 1 

14. Tallós 2 0 0 2 2:5 0 

15. Vágpatta 2 0 0 2 3:8 0 

16. Feketenyék 2 0 0 2 3:14 0 


ái


----------



## Enzo10 (2009 Augusztus 10)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///D:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CS%C3%81NDOR%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="themeData" href="file:///D:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CS%C3%81NDOR%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///D:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CS%C3%81NDOR%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Cambria Math"; panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; mso-font-charset:1; mso-generic-font-family:roman; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;} @font-face {font-family:Calibri; panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; margin-top:0cm; margin-right:0cm; margin-bottom:10.0pt; margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} .MsoChpDefault {mso-style-type:export-only; mso-default-props:yes; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} .MsoPapDefault {mso-style-type:export-only; margin-bottom:10.0pt; line-height:115%;} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]--> Sziasztok!
Engem az érdekelne, hogy a fradi v. ute szurkolókon kívül, van-e olyan ember, akinek tetszik a tv közvetítési rendszer. Miszerint ennek a 2 gárdának minden meccsét le kell adni. Mint köztudott a tv-s pénzt a közvetített meccsek alapján kapják a csapatok. Miért nem közvetlenül szponzorálják őket? A többi szurkoló meg örüljön, ha 3. vagy 4. látja a kedvenceit, de abból is minimum 1. a két favorizált valamelyikével. Szerintem ez ocsmány! Hajrá VIDI!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Idén is a bajnoki cím a cél a Nádszegnek?
Lóvé maradt még tavalyról?


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 11)

pisti72 írta:


> Idén is a bajnoki cím a cél a Nádszegnek?
> Lóvé maradt még tavalyról?


 Csakis a bajnoki cím!!Az edzőnk egyben a polgármester is a faluban.Szereti a focit csak nem nagyon ért hozzá.Állítólag azt mondta,ha nem érünk el az őszig jó eredményt,,helyezést,,lemond és átadja egy jó edzőnek a csapatot.Ő pedig tzovábbra is hozza a pénzt.Pénz az van annyi,hogy mellig járnak benne a játékosok!A baj az,hogy nincs cserepadunk....nagyon gyenge játékosok ülnek a padon,nem lehet rájuk számítani.Ilyen problémáink vannak.


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

JONG AJAX






<CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=193 colSpan=2>*Jong Ajax keret*</TD><TD align=middle width=21> </TD><TD align=middle width=286 colSpan=3>*Sorsolás 2009/10*</TD></TR><TR><TD width=140> </TD><TD width=53> </TD><TD width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=66> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=86> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=100> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Név​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Poszt​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.08.24.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong AZ - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.08.31.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong NEC</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Sergio Padt</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Kapus</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.09.14.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Groningen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Marco Bizot</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Kapus</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.09.28.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Sparta - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.10.05.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Vitesse</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Christian Supusepa</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.10.12.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Heerenveen - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Deniz Aslan</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.10.19.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Johan Kappelhof</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.10.26.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Den Haag - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>T. van der Meulen</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.11.02.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Williem II - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Randel Shakison</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.11.09.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Graafschap</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Nathaniel Will</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.11.23.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Feyenoord - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.12.01.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Helmond</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Jordi Schell</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.12.07.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong FC Twente - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Roly Bonevacia</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.12.14.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Groningen - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>D. Sousa Campos</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.01.18.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Sparta</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Tayfun Candan</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.02.01.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Vitesse - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Daylon Claasen</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.02.08.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Tommie Overtoom</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.02.22.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong AZ</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.03.08.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong NEC - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Marvin Zeegelaar</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.03.15.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Vlatko Lazic</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.03.22.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong PSV - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Renaldo Jongebloet</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.03.29.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Williem II.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Geoffrey Castillion</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.04.12.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Graafschap - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=left width=140>Aras Özbiliz</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.04.19.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.04.26.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Helmond - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.05.03.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong FC Twente</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

<CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Az AFC Ajax vezetősége több belföldi és külföldi klubbal is együttműködik, elsősorban tehetségkutatás és pénzügyi célokból. Az Ajax fiókcsapat hálózata kiterjed Európán kívülre, jelen van Afrikában, Ázsiában és Dél-Amerikában is.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ajax Cape Town *_(dél-afrikai)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A dél-afrikai Ajax Cape Town a holland anyaegyesület elsőszámú fiókcsapata jelenleg. Az 1999-ben kötött együttműködés fő céljai:
- a dél-afrikai klub edzéslehetőségeinek fejlesztése
- az amszterdami edzésmódszerek bevezetése
- fiatal afrikai tehetségek kutatása, nevelése</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*HFC Haarlem *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A holland másodosztályban szereplő gárda a klubbok között 2001 óta tartó megállapodás értelmében segíti felkutatni a térségében lévő tehetséges fiatalokat, illetve az AFC Ajaxnak lehetősége van kölcsönadni a játékosait a HFC Haarlemnek tapasztalat szerzés céljából.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Omniworld *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Az FC Omniworld holland csapattal kötött szerződés a AFC Ajax - HFC Haarlem partnerséghez hasonló.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Volendam *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Az FC Volendam - AFC Ajax kapcsolat megegyezik az Ajax - HFC Haarlem kapcsolattal.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Cruzeiro CE (*_brazil)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A 2007-ben született egyezség szerint az AFC Ajax opciós joggal rendelkezik a dél-amerikai Cruzeiro EC csapat eladó játékosaira. Amennyiben az Ajax a Cruzeiro-tól vásárolna játékost, de a holland klubbon kívül más egyesület is kifizetné a meghatározott vételárat a brazil csapat részére, akkor az AFC Ajax ajánlata prioritást élvez.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Beijing Guoan *_(kínai)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A kínai Beijing Gouan-nal elsősorban pénzügyi célokból szerződött az AFC Ajax, mely együttműködés segítségével a holland klub az ázsiai népszerűségét szeretné jobban kihasználni. Emellett a Beijing Gouan csatlakozott az Ajax tehetségkutató programjához is.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Barcelona *_(spanyol)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A spanyol FC Barcelonával fenálló partnerség a két klub hosszú ideje tartó remek 
kapcsolatának köszönhető. A megállapodás elősegíti az egyesületek közötti játékosigazolásokat.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>​


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

<CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Az AFC Ajax vezetősége több belföldi és külföldi klubbal is együttműködik, elsősorban tehetségkutatás és pénzügyi célokból. Az Ajax fiókcsapat hálózata kiterjed Európán kívülre, jelen van Afrikában, Ázsiában és Dél-Amerikában is.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ajax Cape Town *_(dél-afrikai)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A dél-afrikai Ajax Cape Town a holland anyaegyesület elsőszámú fiókcsapata jelenleg. Az 1999-ben kötött együttműködés fő céljai:
- a dél-afrikai klub edzéslehetőségeinek fejlesztése
- az amszterdami edzésmódszerek bevezetése
- fiatal afrikai tehetségek kutatása, nevelése</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*HFC Haarlem *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A holland másodosztályban szereplő gárda a klubbok között 2001 óta tartó megállapodás értelmében segíti felkutatni a térségében lévő tehetséges fiatalokat, illetve az AFC Ajaxnak lehetősége van kölcsönadni a játékosait a HFC Haarlemnek tapasztalat szerzés céljából.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Omniworld *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Az FC Omniworld holland csapattal kötött szerződés a AFC Ajax - HFC Haarlem partnerséghez hasonló.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Volendam *_(holland)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Az FC Volendam - AFC Ajax kapcsolat megegyezik az Ajax - HFC Haarlem kapcsolattal.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Cruzeiro CE (*_brazil)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A 2007-ben született egyezség szerint az AFC Ajax opciós joggal rendelkezik a dél-amerikai Cruzeiro EC csapat eladó játékosaira. Amennyiben az Ajax a Cruzeiro-tól vásárolna játékost, de a holland klubbon kívül más egyesület is kifizetné a meghatározott vételárat a brazil csapat részére, akkor az AFC Ajax ajánlata prioritást élvez.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Beijing Guoan *_(kínai)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A kínai Beijing Gouan-nal elsősorban pénzügyi célokból szerződött az AFC Ajax, mely együttműködés segítségével a holland klub az ázsiai népszerűségét szeretné jobban kihasználni. Emellett a Beijing Gouan csatlakozott az Ajax tehetségkutató programjához is.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>*FC Barcelona *_(spanyol)_​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>A spanyol FC Barcelonával fenálló partnerség a két klub hosszú ideje tartó remek 
kapcsolatának köszönhető. A megállapodás elősegíti az egyesületek közötti játékosigazolásokat.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Kivel találkozom a magyar-román meccsen? Bátorság vagy hülyeség magyarként beülni a román szurkolók közzé? Négyen megyünk, eddig én csak tévében láttam meccset, már alig várom! Sziasztok, mi hamarosan el kell induljunk!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

Noci87 írta:


> Kivel találkozom a magyar-román meccsen? Bátorság vagy hülyeség magyarként beülni a román szurkolók közzé? Négyen megyünk, eddig én csak tévében láttam meccset, már alig várom! Sziasztok, mi hamarosan el kell induljunk!


 Semmi közöm hozzá de ne üljetek a Románok közé!!!Balhé lessz..készülnek a....


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

<TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*De Toekomst - A Jövő*​</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Az Amsterdam ArenA nem az egyetlen létesítménye az AFC Ajax-nak, a stadiontól pár száz méterre található a klub igazi szíve, a "De Toekomst" ("A Jövő") elnevezésű edzőközpont. Az 1996-ban épült centrumban található nyolc füves labdarúgó pálya, melyek közül egy lelátóval is rendelkezik, egy műfüves pálya, uszoda, szauna, konditerem és étterem is. A komplexum egyaránt szolgálja a fiatalokat és a felnőtteket is, otthont ad az Ajax teljes utánpótlásképzésének, megközelítőleg 180 futballistának, a Jong Ajaxnak, sőt a 2009/10-es szezonban már az első csapat is a De Toekomst-ban kezdte meg az edzéseit.</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

<TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=193 colSpan=2>*Jong Ajax keret*</TD><TD align=middle width=21> </TD><TD align=middle width=286 colSpan=3>*Sorsolás 2009/10*</TD></TR><TR><TD width=140> </TD><TD width=53> </TD><TD width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=66> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=86> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" width=100> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Név​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Poszt​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.08.24.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong AZ - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.08.31.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong NEC</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Sergio Padt</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Kapus</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.09.14.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Groningen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Marco Bizot</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Kapus</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.09.28.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Sparta - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.10.05.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Vitesse</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Christian Supusepa</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.10.12.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Heerenveen - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Deniz Aslan</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.10.19.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong PSV</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Johan Kappelhof</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.10.26.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Den Haag - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>T. van der Meulen</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.11.02.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Williem II - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Randel Shakison</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.11.09.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Graafschap</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Nathaniel Will</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Védő</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.11.23.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Feyenoord - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.12.01.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Helmond</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Jordi Schell</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2009.12.07.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong FC Twente - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Roly Bonevacia</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2009.12.14.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Groningen - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>D. Sousa Campos</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.01.18.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Sparta</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Tayfun Candan</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.02.01.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Vitesse - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Daylon Claasen</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.02.08.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Heerenveen</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Tommie Overtoom</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Középp.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.02.22.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong AZ</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.03.08.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong NEC - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Marvin Zeegelaar</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.03.15.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Den Haag</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Vlatko Lazic</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.03.22.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong PSV - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140>Renaldo Jongebloet</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.03.29.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Williem II.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Geoffrey Castillion</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53 bgColor=#ddd5c1>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.04.12.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Graafschap - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=left width=140>Aras Özbiliz</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=53>Támadó</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.04.19.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong Feyenoord</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=left width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" align=middle width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid" align=middle width=66 bgColor=#ddd5c1>2010.04.26.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 bgColor=#ddd5c1 colSpan=2>Jong Helmond - Jong Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" width=140> </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" width=53> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid" width=21> </TD><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=66>2010.05.03.</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=middle width=186 colSpan=2>Jong Ajax - Jong FC Twente</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 12)

<CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=500 colSpan=2>*A Klub Története*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD width=180></TD><TD width=320></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=180 rowSpan=7>



</TD><TD width=320>*> I.* Bevezetés</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320>*> II.* A kezdetek - Az első "Aranykor" - A II. Világháború (1893-1954)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320>*> III.* A profizmus bevezetése - Út a csúcsra (1955-1969)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320>*> IV.* Az európai hegemónia megszerzése - Az "Arany Ajax" széthullása (1970-1980)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320>*> V.* Vissza a csúcsra - Sötét fellegek a De Meer felett (1981-1989)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320>*> VI.* A "Van Gaal-korszak" - A második száz év előtt (1990-2000)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=320></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber2 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=500 colSpan=2>*Statisztikák*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD width=353></TD><TD width=147 rowSpan=7>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=353>*>* Örökranglisták</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=353>*>* Edzők történelme (1910-2009)</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=353>*>* Elnökök történelme (1900-2009)</TD></TR><TR><TD width=353></TD></TR><TR><TD width=353></TD></TR><TR><TD width=353></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber3 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=500 colSpan=3>*Legendás Játékosok*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD width=106></TD><TD width=394 colSpan=2>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD width=106 rowSpan=8>



</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Johan Cruyff</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Marco van Basten</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Rinus Michels</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Dennis Bergkamp</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Johan Neeskens</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Danny Blind</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Frank Rijkaard</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Patrick Kluivert</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Edgar Davids</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Clarence Seedorf</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Edwin van der Sar</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Ruud Krol</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Piet van Reenen</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Sjaak Swart</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=197>> Piet Keizer</TD><TD align=middle width=197>> Jari Limanen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>

</CENTER>​

</CENTER>​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Nem kaptunk ki!!!:grin: Igaz jó messze húzódtunk a magyar rendôrök elôl! A büdös oláhozásukat meg jól értettük...csak azt nem értem, ha el akarták valóban kerülni a rendbontást, akkor egyesek hogy tudtak fáklyákkal bejönni, nekem meg a szemceruzámat is megnézték! :sad: Na persze a cigányozás is elgondolkodtató volt (erre volt a románok Trianonozása!)amikor épp egy magyar cigánycsoport büncselekménye következtében emlékeztünk Marian Cozmara, erre a nagyszerű sportemberre.
Amúgy az egész nagyon kalandos volt, mi saját autóval mentünk( amit a román válogatott szállodája elôtt hagytunk)így nem kaptunk rendôri védelmet,míg eljutottunk a szállodáig, meg el tudtuk hagyni Budapestet a román rendszámú autóval...ennyire még nem örültem soha a román határ látványának mint most!:grin: Másnak ez biztos nem érdekes, de én még nem voltam meccsen, nem akartak rendôrök megverni, félelmetes volt amikor berohantak s válogatás nélkül elkezdtek ütni nôt férfit egyaránt, nem menekültem még elmebetegek elôl...nem is tudtam eddig mit jelent a "hazaérni" kifejezés! Bocs, hogy ennyit írtam, de még mindig mosolygok a tegnapi éjszakán! Minden kedves fórumozónak kellemes hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Én a verésre gondoltam, a fociból többet láttam volna a tévében!:wink:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Fradi pálesz:
<o></o>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 14)

*Szemet vetett az Atlético Van der Wielre*




Spanyol médiaértesülések szerint az Atlético Madrid szeretné leigazolni az AFC Ajax játékosát, Gregory van der Wielt, mivel a madridi csapat vezetõedzõje, Abel Resino megerõsítené az együttese jobboldalát. Az „El Mundo Deportivo” lap állítása szerint a spanyol klub 3 millió eurót ajánlott a válogatott bekkért, akit 2013-ig szerzõdés köt az amszterdamiakhoz, de az Ajax vezetõsége 10 millió eurót kérne érte.


----------



## Lloret (2009 Augusztus 14)

Már megint kikaptunk a Románoktól, de hát ez nem meglepő  Dél-Afrikát is szerintem csak max a földgömbön nézhetik majd a srácok


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 16)

FK Senica-DAC 0:1 

Mit mondtak az edzők?<!-- /#content-header -->
2009, augusztus 15 - 20:59 
Mindkét edző elégedetlen volt a szombati meccs után, holott a DAC értékes három pontot zsákmányolt idegenben.



 Kurt Garger örült a győzelemnek, de jobb játékot várt védenceitől
arch.


*Ladislav Hudec - FK Senica:* Ma inkább harcoltunk mintsem játszottunk. Az ellenfél technikai tudása döntött elsősorban, kivált a védelemben játszottak kiválóan. Nyerni akartunk, ám a mérkőzés végén nem tudtuk megoldani az ellenfél szügletéből adódó helyzetet. Elvárásainkat csak Homola teljesítette. Hátrányos helyzetett jelentett Piroska 15. percben elszenvedett sérülése, hiszen aztán hiányzott nekünk kreatív játéka. 
*Kurt Garger - DAC:* "A hazaiak nyomás alatt tartottak bennünket de kiváló volt a védelmünk. A csatárainkról ez nem mondható el, hiszen nem tudtunk érvényesülni, nem tudtuk befejezni a támadásokat. Szerencsés gólt adtunk, amikor már belenyigodtunk a döntetlenbe, amellyel meg is elégedtünk volna. Jobb játékra is képesek vagyunk. 
-para-


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 17)

Afca! Nem számoltál be a tegnapi holland rangadóról. Mennyi is lett a vége? 
Ki tette bolondá a vendégcsapat kapusát és védőit?
Jól megbosszultaa srác, amiért nem igazolták le annak idején!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca! Nem számoltál be a tegnapi holland rangadóról. Mennyi is lett a vége?
> Ki tette bolondá a vendégcsapat kapusát és védőit?
> Jól megbosszultaa srác, amiért nem igazolták le annak idején!


 Kezdek haragudni a gyerekre.Egyre flegmább..


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 17)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

A 3. fordulóval folytatódtak az elmúlt hét végén a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség által irányított bajnokságok. 
Ahogy az az eredmények is igazolják, a gólokban, izgalmakban, triplákban is bővelkedő focihétvége meglepetésekkel is szolgált. 

Eredmények: Nagyfödémes–Nagymegyer 0:1 (0:1), g.: Rácz (35.); Nitra-Chrenová–Šintava 2:2 (2:1), g.: Šándor (10.), Fúska (20. – 11-esből), ill. Studený (30.), Šuhay (83.); Vága–Vágpatta 7:3 (4:2), g.: P. Hodúr (5., 78.), Borš (15., 46., 75.), Javor (25.), Sabatovič (45.), ill. Matušica (16., 70.), Kubánek (35.); Močenok–Vágfarkasd 0:3 (0:1), g.: Czanik (41., 60., 70.); Dióspatony–FK Nagymagyar 3:2 (0:1), g.: Kostolanský (51., 58. – 11-esből, a 62.), ill. Sakál (29,), Molnár (49.); Tallós–Vásárút 4:0 (3:0), g.: Molnár K. (3.), Čerňanský (12.), Mada (28.), Laca (90.); Nyékvárkony–Nádszeg 4:2 (1:1), g.: Méhes T. (40., 51.), Kósa M. (62.), Gróf (82.), ill. Andódi (28., Ivicze (54.); Feketenyék–Csallóközkürt 5:2 (3:0), g.: Pogran (20., 23., 49.), Augustín (40.), Králik (90.), ill. Tomčala (53.), Fekete Cs. (63.). 

A bajnokság állása: 


1. Nagymegyer 3 3 0 0 9:2 9 


2. Vágfarkasd 3 3 0 0 8:3 9 


3. Nyékvárkony 3 2 0 1 15:9 6 


4. Vága 3 2 0 1 13:8 6 



5. Dióspatony 3 2 0 1 7:6 6 


6. Csallóközkürt 3 2 0 1 8:8 6 



7. Šintava 3 1 2 0 4:3 5 


8. Nádszeg 3 1 1 1 5:5 4 


9. Nagyföfdémes 3 1 0 2 6:4 3 


10. Tallós 3 1 0 2 6:5 3 


11. Chrenová 3 0 3 0 5:5 3 


12. FK Nagymagyar 3 1 0 2 5:7 3 


13. Feketenyék 3 1 0 2 8:16 3 


14. Močenok 3 0 1 2 0:4 1 


15. Vásárút 3 0 1 2 5:10 1 


16. Vágpatta 3 0 0 3 6:15 0 

ái


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 18)

<TABLE id=table103 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width=204 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=200 background=Foto/k1.png bgColor=#ffffff height=13>Corgoň liga - táblázat
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 x:num>




</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #ffff99; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 height=13 x:num>Teljes táblázat»</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afodorne (2009 Augusztus 18)

Szombaton 2:0 ra vertük a Honvédot.Talán idén meglesz a dobogó.Jobbulást Vujonak!

Nem olvastam el minden régebbi hozzászólást úgyhogy nem tudom valaki felvetette-e a témát.Volt "szerencsém" látni v. inkább végigszenvedni a hétvégén a Tottenham - Liverpool meccset.Külföldi klubok közül a Pool a favoritom de ez a mérkőzés borzalmas volt.Tavasszal hajszálon múlott a bajnoki cím,idén erre esély sem lesz (csak ha valami csoda történik).Xabi Alonso-t nem pótolja senki idáig,Arbeloával együtt kihagyhatatlanok voltak.Jön helyettük valami töltelék ember vagy olyan "csillag" mint N'Gog meg El'Zahr.Hiába a sok szöglet,ha nincs egy Hyppia aki jól fejel.Vagy azt hiszi Benitez,hogy Carragher egymaga mindent megold hátul?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 18)

http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/1956...world-player-of-the-week-balazs-dzsudzsak-psv

Balázs a hét játékosa az egész világon.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Ez a nem gyenge.....


* Szenzáció! Az Arsenalba tart Dzsudzsák! *

Létrehozva: 2009. augusztus 18. 16:42
N.K.







Exkluzív! Bár valószínűleg Dzsudzsák Balázs nem csupán a múlt hét végi játékával nyitotta fel az európai szupercsapatok illetékeseinek szemét, ám az Ajax elleni eufóriában végigfutballozott kilencven perc biztosan sokat nyomott a latba. Tessenek megkapaszkodni: a 22 esztendős válogatott középpályásért többek között az Arsenal is bejelentkezett! A játékos a SportHirado.hu-nak megerősítette, ő is most értesült arról, ajánlatot tett érte a patinás angol klub. A hírek szerint még augusztus 31-e előtt nyélbe üthetik az üzletet! Pénzről viszont egyelőre nem beszélnek az érintettek. 
Holland sajtóértesülések szerint ajánlatot tett a PSV Eindhoven labdarúgójáért az Arsenal. Arsene Wenger együttese állítólag szívesen látná együttesében a fiatal tehetséget, a magyar nemzeti együttes meghatározó játékosát. 
A SportHirado.hu megkereste Dzsudzsák menedzserét, ám Vörösbaranyi József egyelőre nem kívánt túl messzire menni az ügyben. Igaz, nem is cáfolta a híreszteléseket. 
„Mindig nagyon szívesen állok a sajtó rendelkezésére, de amíg nincs konkrétum, addig nem szeretnék mondani semmit - kezdte a menedzser. - Felesleges találgatni, ugyanakkor valóban, több kérője is van Balázsnak, egyikük éppen az Arsenal.” 
Nos, akik úgy gondolták, Dzsudzsák Balázsnak helye lenne egy még erősebb bajnokságban, egy még erősebb egyesületben, nem tévedtek. Hogy mi lesz az ügy vége, még nem tudni, a hír mindenesetre jelzésértékű. 
Dzsudzsák Balázs négy órás repülőút után értesült a nagyszerű fejleményekről (a PSV az izraeli Bnej Jehuda ellen játssza soron következő Európa Liga-találkozóját). A magyar futballista tulajdonképpen levegő után kapkodott. 
*„Az imént kaptam a hírt, miszerint hivatalosan is ajánlatot tett értem az Arsenal! - újságolta a SportHirado.hu-nak a szélső. - Most mondja meg, mit lehet ehhez hozzáfűzni! Egy ekkora csapat, az Arsenal! Szóhoz sem tudok jutni! Persze nem akarom beleélni magam az egészbe, de azt hiszem, ha valaki után ilyen kaliberű egyesület érdeklődik, csak büszke lehet magára.”* 
A hírek szerint olyannyira komoly a dolog, hogy már az idei nyári átigazolási időszakban, tehát augusztus 31-i előtt megköttethet az üzlet. Összegről még nincs szó. Kérdés viszont, hogy az egykori debreceni futballista képes lenne-e Arsavint vagy Diabyt kiszorítani az Ágyúsok bal oldaláról. 
Mi is csak kapkodjuk a levegőt...


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 19)

Gratulálok a Lokinak!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 20)

csodálagtos este volt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_BL-SELEJTEZŐ_ Bodnár bombájára és Czvitkovics góljára csak a francia Bardon tudott válaszolni. A Loki 2–1-re nyert a Levszki ellen.
*Csodás Loki-este, egy gól az előny*

Remek helyzetből várhatja a budapesti visszavágót a Debrecen labdarúgócsapata, ugyanis a BL-selejtező 4. körének első mérkőzésén 2–1-re győzött a Levszki Szófia otthonában. A DVSC-nek először Bodnár László szerzett vezetést a 12. percben bombagóllal, s bár a második félidőben a francia Cédric Bardon egyenlíteni tudott, Czvitkovics Péter góljára már nem érkezett válasz, így a Levszkinek legalább két gólt kellene lőnie a Puskás-stadionban ahhoz, hogy esélye legyen a továbbjutásra.
<!-- .cikkhead --> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> 
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 68443, NSO_468X180_BAJNOKOK_LIGÁJA --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68443&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68443&ord=23364219"></script> <noscript>

</noscript>
<table class="cikkkeptable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td class="cikkepalairas">Kétszer mutathattak be ilyen gólörömöt a DVSC játékosai a Levszki stadionjában (Fotó: Reuters)</td></tr></tbody></table>Nagy rohamokra lehetett számítani a hazaiak részéről, akik nem titkoltan azzal a céllal futottak ki a gyepre, hogy megnyugtató előnyt szerezzenek a budapesti visszavágóra. Ebből azonban nem lett semmi, az első tíz perc nagyobb helyzet nélkül telt el.
Ez még nem hatott sokkolóan a bolgár szurkolókra, amit viszont a 12. percben láttak, az vélhetően igen. *Bodnár László* vezette fel a labdát a jobb oldalon, majd mintegy 28 méterről lövésre szánta el magát, a labda pedig óriási erővel vágódott a bal felső sarokba. *0–1*.
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="425" height="355">







<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" scale="exactfit" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" loop="false" flashvars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_14211.xml" src="http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embedfs.swf" width="425" height="355"></object> 
Az első negyedóra végén Máté Pétert sérülés miatt le kellett cserélni – Komlósi Ádám állt be a helyére –, ezt leszámítva viszont minden a mi szánk íze szerint alakult. A Loki az előny tudatában sem állt vissza, és a bolgárok bizony örülhettek, hogy a szünetre csak egygólos hátránnyal vonultak.
A 25. percben például Leandro löketét tolta ki a jobb felsőből a hazai kapus, majd nem sokkal később Czvitkovics Péter fejelt a földre Leandro beadása után, onnan pedig a lécre pattant a labda.
A kimaradt lehetőségek ellenére összességében természetesen elégedettek lehettünk a félidei eredménnyel.
A szünet után sajnos hamar egyenlített a Levszki, *Cédric Bardon* maradt üresen 12 méterre a kaputól, és a francia játékos védhetetlenül lőtte a labdát a jobb felső sarokba. *1–1*.
Félő volt, hogy esetleg lendületbe jönnek a hazaiak, de szerencsére a debreceniek nem vesztették el a fejüket. Olyannyira nem, hogy teljesen egyenrangú ellenfelei maradtak a Levszkinek a továbbiakban is. Nemcsak a védekezésre figyeltek oda a magyar bajnokcsapat játékosai, hanem erejükből arra is futotta, hogy vezessenek néhány veszélyes támadást.
Egy ilyen végén szerezte meg újra a vezetést a Debrecen. A csereként beálló Dombi Tibor húzogatott a jobb oldalon, majd az alapvonal közeléből laposan középre adott, ott *Czvitkovics Péter *érkezett remekül a rövid sarokra, és kapásból a kapu bal oldalába lőtte a labdát. *1–2*.
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="425" height="355">






<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" scale="exactfit" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" loop="false" flashvars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_14216.xml" src="http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embedfs.swf" width="425" height="355"></object>

A bolgárok néhány kósza beívelésen kívül ezután sem tudtak igazi veszélyt okozni, így Tallinn után Szófiából is győztesen jöhettek le a pályáról Herczeg András fiai.
*LEVSZKI SZÓFIA–DEBRECEN 1–2*​<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="425" height="355">






<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" scale="exactfit" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" loop="false" flashvars="file=http://static.pixter.hu/playlist2_14218.xml" src="http://static.pixter.hu/video_player/pixter_player_embedfs.swf" width="425" height="355"></object>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 20)

SziaPisti!
Gratulálok A Lokinak!Remek hireid vannak,D.Balázssal kapcsolatban is,nem hiába biztunk benne,remélem sok örömet okoz még nekünk!Üdvözöllek!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 20)

*Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező: Debreceni bravúr Szófiában*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, augusztus 19 - 22:56 
A Debrecen labdarúgócsapata minden várakozást felülmúlva 2:1-re legyőzte idegenben a bolgár Levszki Szófiát, így jövő kedden a Puskás-stadionban már nyernie sem kell ahhoz, hogy bejusson a Bajnokok Ligája főtáblájára.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Debrecen karnyújtásnyira a BL-főtáblától
Reuters


Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 4. forduló, első mérkőzések: Bajnokok ága: 
Levszki Szófia–Debrecen 1:2 (0:1), g.: Bardon (51.), illetve Bodnár (11.), Czvitkovics (76.). Játékvezető: Laurent Duhamel (francia), 25 000 néző. Sárga lap: Petkov (81.), ill. Kiss Z. (81.). Levszki: Petkov–Minev, Topuzakov, Genev, Lúcio Wagner–Soares, Szarmov, Bardon, Jovov (71. Joaozinho)–Taszevszkij (60. Ortega, 60.)–Hrisztov (85. Krasztovcsev). 
Debrecen: Poleksic–Bodnár, Mészáros N., Máté P. (15. Komlósi, 15.), Leandro–Szakály P. (55. Dombi), Varga J., Kiss Z., Czvitkovics (79. Ramos)–Rudolf, Coulibaly. 
ái 
-------------------------------------
És a JÓISTEN meghalgatott!!!!!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 21)

aniko45 írta:


> SziaPisti!
> Gratulálok A Lokinak!Remek hireid vannak,D.Balázssal kapcsolatban is,nem hiába biztunk benne,remélem sok örömet okoz még nekünk!Üdvözöllek!



Szia Anikó!

Hála Istennek, hogy ilyen jó hírek vannak!
Most Magyarországon minden a Lokiról szól. Jövő hét kedden ,ha a Jóisten is úgy akarja, valóra válhat a legvérmesebb álmunk és bejutunk a BL csoportkörbe. 
Szerintem augusztus elején ember nem volt, aki erre bármilyen esélyt látott volna. Igazi csoda, amit ezek a fiúk már idáig is megcsináltak!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 21)

Szia Pisti!
Nagyon nagy örömet szereztek minden magyarnak aki szereti a focit,szurkolunk nekik hogy tovább jussanak,és bizonyitsanak!Jelszó marad:HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshower (2009 Augusztus 23)

Én Szófiában élek, de sok gondolkodnivalóm nem volt. Hajrá Loki! Nagyon nagy arcuk volt itt, főleg, mert a Levski az az itteni Fradi, azaz a legnagyobb szurkolótáború csapat. Hm, most már kicsit halkabbak a fiúk...  Bár nagyon fogadkoznak. Ez még egy kemény meccs lesz, de meg kell csinálni!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 23)

*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC–Dukla B. Bystrica (0:2) találkozó után*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Szombaton megszakadt a DAC győzelmi szériája, folytatódott viszont a besztercebányaiak idénybeli veretlenségi sorozata.*<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>* 


 Kurt Garger ezúttal elégedetlen volt a helyzetkihasználással 
Deutsch Attila


Kurt Garger (DAC): „Az első félidőben nem tettük próbára a vendégek védelmét. Ellenfelünk egy védelmi megingásból, konkrétan hátsó alakzatunk oldalának hibájából haszot húzva szerzett vezetést. A félidei pihenőt követően rákapcsoltunk, mezőnyfölénybe kerültünk. Ekkor egyenlítési alkalmat puskázott el Nkendo. A hajrában kinyitottunk, újabb megingásunkból másodízben profitáltak a besztercebányaiak. Az iramra nem lehet panasz. Sajnos a végeredmény számunkra kedvezőtlen.“ 
Jozef Jankech (B. Bystrica): „Már a meccs elején előnyt szerzhettünk volna. Vezető gólunk után megnyugodtunk, taktikailag éretten játszottunk, a hazaiakat nem engedtük kibontakozni. Szünet után a DAC irányította a játékot, jobbára a mi térfelünkön zajlott a játék. Második találatunk után már érezhető volt, hogy a hazaiak ellenállása, harci kedve alábbhagyott. A csúszós talajon mindkét fél nagyon igyekezett. Színvonalas, sportszerű mérkőzést látott a szé számú, sportszerűen buzdító nézősereg.“ 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 23)

*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC–Dukla B. Bystrica (0:2) találkozó után*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, augusztus 22 - 22:03 
Szombaton megszakadt a DAC győzelmi szériája, folytatódott viszont a besztercebányaiak idénybeli veretlenségi sorozata.*<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>* 


 Kurt Garger ezúttal elégedetlen volt a helyzetkihasználással 
Deutsch Attila


Kurt Garger (DAC): „Az első félidőben nem tettük próbára a vendégek védelmét. Ellenfelünk egy védelmi megingásból, konkrétan hátsó alakzatunk oldalának hibájából haszot húzva szerzett vezetést. A félidei pihenőt követően rákapcsoltunk, mezőnyfölénybe kerültünk. Ekkor egyenlítési alkalmat puskázott el Nkendo. A hajrában kinyitottunk, újabb megingásunkból másodízben profitáltak a besztercebányaiak. Az iramra nem lehet panasz. Sajnos a végeredmény számunkra kedvezőtlen.“ 
Jozef Jankech (B. Bystrica): „Már a meccs elején előnyt szerzhettünk volna. Vezető gólunk után megnyugodtunk, taktikailag éretten játszottunk, a hazaiakat nem engedtük kibontakozni. Szünet után a DAC irányította a játékot, jobbára a mi térfelünkön zajlott a játék. Második találatunk után már érezhető volt, hogy a hazaiak ellenállása, harci kedve alábbhagyott. A csúszós talajon mindkét fél nagyon igyekezett. Színvonalas, sportszerű mérkőzést látott a szép számú, sportszerűen buzdító nézősereg.“ 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 23)

DAC-Banská Bystrica,,Besztercebánya,,


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 24)

Afca!

Van két jegyem a G jobb szektorba a 15. sorban a holnapi meccsre a Puskásban. (darbja 2500 Ft) Nekünk is ide szól a jegyünk ezek mellé közvetlen.
Gyertek el a fiaddal, nincs messze tőletek és legalább személyesen is megismerkedünk.
Állítólag teltház lesz, szóval nagy fieszta lesz, ha bejutunk, bár nekem is menni kell reggel dolgozni.
Szólj minél hamarabb, ha úgy döntessz, hogy jöttök!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 24)

Szia Pisti!
Jó szurkolást Neked és nagyon-nagyon jó játékot a LOKI-nak!"Győzni kell!"
*Hajrá Loki!!!!!!*


----------



## Zoli96 (2009 Augusztus 24)

A haladás-Vidin volt valaki? Mi miatt balhéztak össze az edzők?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 24)

Hajrá!
Ha a Jóisten is velünk van, megvalósulhat a legnagyobb álmunk!!!.

Afca, a jegyeket eladtam, mivel nem jelentkeztél, már nem várhattam tovább.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 24)

Addig is egy kis szurkolás Szófiából

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dWvU9IeW1U


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Hajrá!
> Ha a Jóisten is velünk van, megvalósulhat a legnagyobb álmunk!!!.
> 
> Afca, a jegyeket eladtam, mivel nem jelentkeztél, már nem várhattam tovább.


 Éjszakás vagyok csak most jutottam fel a fórumra.Rendes tőled,hogy gondoltál rám .

A JÓISTEN SEGÍTSEN BENNETEKET!!!!!!HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 25)

Köszi Afca hogy szurkolsz nekünk LOKI drukkereknek!HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 25)

*Gratulálok a Lokinak!* Kihasználták az új rendszert.
Nekünk meg még egy normális nb1-es csapatunk sincs. Ezeknek kell szurkolni. Szégyen.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Augusztus 25)

Nem emlékszem rá, hogy valaha is elérzékenyültem volna egy meccs után, de most ez történt.... Tényleg minden dicséretet megérdemelnek a fiúk; hajtottak, nagy-nagy lelkesedéssel és okosan játszottak. A két mesteri gól mellett azonban az is igaz, hogy többször szerencsénk is volt, mert nemegyszer idegesítően nagy volt a bolgár nyomás a magyar kapu előtt... 
A végeredmény (2:0), illetve az összesítésben a 4:1 magáért beszél! 
SZÉP VOLT FIÚK! CSAK ÍGY TOVÁBB! HAJRÁ DEBRECEN!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 26)

És megcsináltuk!!! Most értem haza, de még most sem hiszem el, hogy igaz!!!
Csoda történt , DEBRECEN A BL-ben!!
Ez hihetetlen!
Istenem, köszönöm, hogy ezt megélhettem

Újpesti, fradista. honvéd ultrák szurkoltak a Lokinak a Puskásban 36 ezer ember előtt együtt a debreceniekkel!
Ez olyan, mint egy tündérmese!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 26)

pisti72 írta:


> És megcsináltuk!!! Most értem haza, de még most sem hiszem el, hogy igaz!!!
> Csoda történt , DEBRECEN A BL-ben!!
> Ez hihetetlen!
> Istenem, köszönöm, hogy ezt megélhettem
> ...


 Nálunk a cégben éjjelesbe az első gól után már mindenki a Hajrá Loki Ti Vagytok A Legjobbak-at skandállta!!!Felvidék veletek van....remélem és Isten adja,hogy még sok örömünk legyen a LOKI-ban!!!Köszönjük fiúk!!


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 26)

Hatlamas volt! Okos játékkal nyert a Loki. Azt tudni lehetett előre, hogy a Szófia nyomni fog -> nekik kellett is, mivel nem nekik állt a zászló, de a labdabirtoklás önmagában nem jelent sokat. ráadásul a fölény is inkább csak meddő mezőnyfölény volt, olyan nagyon sokszor azért nem kellett parázni. A taktika ült, le a kalappal a fiúk előtt, Platininek is jár a köszönet Mondjuk ez a minimum volt egyébként azok után, hogy olaszoktól, spanyoloktól, angoloktól pl. 4-en is ott lehetnek a Bajnokok csatározásában, ami finoman szólva is nevetséges -> üzlet az egész, de ez már egy másik történet.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 26)

pisti72 írta:


> És megcsináltuk!!! Most értem haza, de még most sem hiszem el, hogy igaz!!!
> Csoda történt , DEBRECEN A BL-ben!!
> Ez hihetetlen!
> Istenem, köszönöm, hogy ezt megélhettem
> ...



És mégis sikerült,boldog lehetsz Pisti hogy részese lehettél a nagyszerű estének!!A sírás környékezett,végre az egész ország Debrecenre figyel!Hogyan tovább?Reméljük lesz még részünk további örömökben is!_

HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!
_


----------



## leoneottiz (2009 Augusztus 27)

*Loki*

Fantasztikus eredménynek tartom, amit a Loki elért, ha figyelembe vesszük a költségvetését, amely pl. Nagy-Britanniában egy 6. osztályú csapatét is csak alulról nyaldossa...nagy dolog lenne, ha pl. a Barcelonát láthatnánk a Puskás-stadionban, de félő, hogy a jegyárak nem 1500 Ft-ba kerülnek majd, mint a Levski ellen...


----------



## leoneottiz (2009 Augusztus 27)

*Hali-Vidi*

Tudomásom szerint arról szólt a dolog, hogy csertői nem akarta visszaadni a labdát, ezért Bódog oda futott, el akarta azt venni, ebből kezdődött a csetepaté. Szerintem ovis dolog volt mindkettőjüktől és az eltiltást teljesen jogosnak tartom.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 27)

Na fasza egy csoportba kerültünk:
Liverpool, Lyon, Fiorentina, DVSC
Marketing szempontból nem a legjobb. Nem hiszem, hogy sokan kimennek majd Pesten egy Lyonra vagy egy Fiorentinára (kivéve talán a dózsásokat)
A közvetítési díjak is alacsonyabbak, mint pl. egy német csapatnál. Viszont ha arra gondolok, hogy a Lyon 8:0 val alázta Juhász Roliékat, nem sok jóra számíthatunk.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 27)

Pistinél a pont. Ezt gondolom én is, Várhidi is ezt mondta a Sport1-en.
Ratyi csoport. Igazán nagy nevű csapat csak a Pool, miatta kimennek elég sokan, de a másik kettőre nem hiszem. Fio meccsre jópár lila, aki nem a Lokinak fog szurkolni. Balhé sem kizárható. 
Igazából csak a Fio fogható meg sztem. Itthon meg lehet a 3 pont, idegenben ne számítsanak rá, ott nagyon kemény.
Pool most még gyengélkedik a pl-ben, de szerintem addigra formába jönnek, Lyon meg veszettől erős. Amúgy 8-2-vel intézték el Juhászékat, de ez részletkérdés. 
Én kimentem volna egy MU vagy Juve ellen, de így felejtős. Nem jó ez a csoport.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 27)

Nem értek egyet veled Filozófus!Lehet hogy nem a legjobb a csoport amibe besorsolták a Lokit,de két napja még ez senkit nem foglalkoztatott,a bejutás volt a tét!Szerintem aki szereti a focit és szurkol a Lokinak , el fog menni a Puskás stadionba!14 év után újra magyar csapat a BL-ben ez a fontos!HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyryan (2009 Augusztus 27)

Egyetértek aniko45-tel Hajrá Loki,végre ismét BL-esek vagyunk!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 27)

aniko45 írta:


> Nem értek egyet veled Filozófus!Lehet hogy nem a legjobb a csoport amibe besorsolták a Lokit,de két napja még ez senkit nem foglalkoztatott,a bejutás volt a tét!Szerintem aki szereti a focit és szurkol a Lokinak , el fog menni a Puskás stadionba!14 év után újra magyar csapat a BL-ben ez a fontos!HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!!!!!


 Pontosan mivel nem értesz egyet?
Aki szurkol a Lokinak, az el fog menni, nem mondtam, hogy nem. Csak ez már más kávéház.


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 28)

*Hollandia: a Twente szerződtette Szombathelyről Szolga Mátét*

A Nemzeti Sport információi szerint a holland Twente együttesénél folytatja pályafutását a 16 éves Szolga Máté.
<!-- .cikkhead -->Szolga a Veszprém FC USE-ben nevelkedett Rugovics Vendel irányítása alatt, majd egy éve került Szombathelyre, az Illés-akadémiához.
A fiatal csatár hároméves szerződést kötött a holland élvonalban szereplő klubbal, amelynek korosztályos csapataiban futballozik majd a jövőben.

<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 28)

BL-SORSOLÁS, REAKCIÓK 
Mindhárom csoportellenfélnél úgy értékelnek: míg egymást tökéletesen ismerik, a magyar bajnokcsapat „sötét ló”.
*Nemzetközi visszhang: ugrás az ismeretlenbe*

*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének sorsolása után a Debrecen leendő ellenfeleinek – Liverpool, Olympique Lyon, Fiorentina – képviselői meglehetősen elégedettek voltak, hiszen már nagyon ismerik egymást. A magyar bajnokcsapat elleni meccseik viszont ugrást jelentenek számukra az ismeretlenbe – az első reakciók óvatosak és udvariasak.*
<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*




*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Aulas lyoni elnök elégedett és udvarias: az OL-től továbbjutást vár (Fotó: Action Images)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*PLATINI ÖRÜL A MAGYAROKNAK*

Michel Platini elégedett a Bajnokok Ligája átalakításával, és örül, hogy több ország bajnokcsapatának is esélye nyílik ezzel arra, hogy a főtáblán szerepeljen a Bajnokok Ligájában. Az UEFA elnöke külön kiemelte a DVSC-TEVA által elért nagyszerű eredményt is.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 68443, NSO_468X180_BAJNOKOK_LIGÁJA --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68443&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68443&ord=67448808" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
„Nagyon jó hír Magyarországnak, hogy megtört a 15 éves átok, és a Debrecen ott lehet a főtáblán" – mondta a francia sportvezető.

*LACOMBE: „MAGYARORSZÁG ÉPPEN MOST TÉR VISSZA A NEMZETKÖZI FUTBALLSZÍNTÉRRE”*

Az Olympique Lyon oldalán többen is értékelték a sorsolást, és Bernard Lacombe alelnök bővebben is kifejtette a gondolatait.
„A Debrecent egyáltalán nem ismerem, de Magyarország olyan ország, amely éppen most tér vissza a nemzetközi futballszíntérre. A magyar foci igencsak erős" – summázott Lacombe.
Jean-Michel Aulas elnök, Claude Puel vezetőedző és az együttes középpályása, Mathieu Bodmer sem tud sokat a futballunkról, de (udvariasságból?) jelezték, vigyázni kell a magyar együttessel.

„A Liverpoollal sem játszottunk még, a Fiorentináról mindent tudunk, a Debrecen pedig az ismeretlent jelképezi. Óvatosnak kell lennünk, nem tudjuk, mit tartogathat a magyar bajnok. Nagyon jó, hogy az első és az utolsó meccset otthon játsszuk [az utolsót a DVSC ellen – a szerk.]. Sokat költöttünk a keret megerősítésére, versenyben kell lennünk a továbbjutásért" – kommentálta a sorsolást az elnök.

*LA GAZZETTA DELLO SPORT: EGY CSILLAG A LOKINAK*

A Gazzetta dello Sport internetes oldalán értékelik az olasz csapatok BL-főtáblán kisorsolt ellenfeleit. A DVSC-TEVA egy csillagot kapott a megszerezhető ötből (utóbbit a Real Madrid és a Barcelona érdemelte ki, míg például a Bayern München négyest, a Dinamo Kijev és az FC Zürich kettest érdemelt), és az egyik álomellenfélként titulálták a magyar bajnokcsapatot.
A szakíró jelzi, a selejtező mérkőzései alapján jó formában van a Debrecen, amely eddig rendre lemaradt a főtábláról, és amelynek erőssége a Kiss, Varga középpályás duó. A Fiorentina egyik szurkolói lapja viszont a válogatott csatárt, Rudolfot és a technikás középpályást, Sándort (!) említi ismert labdarúgóként a Loki keretéből...

*LIVERPOOL: NEM VÁRNAK MEGLEPETÉSEKET*

„A Fiorentina és a Lyon is rendszeresen szerepel az európai kupaküzdelmekben, nagy és erős csapatok, különösebb meglepetésekre nem számíthatunk. A magyar bajnok már közel sem ennyire ismert. Örülünk, hogy nem kell messze utaznunk, két rövid és egy hosszabb túránk lesz, ez mindenképpen pozitív" – értékelt a Sky Sportsnak a liverpooli ügyvezető, Christian Purslow.

„Jó csapatokkal kerültünk össze, itt már minden együttes nehéz ellenfélnek számít. A Debrecennel kezdünk otthon; személy szerint nem sokat tudok a magyarokról, de alighanem hamarosan kiderül, hogy mit is tudnak. Rosszabbul is járhattunk volna a sorsoláson" – mondta szintén a Skynak a liverpooli legenda, Kenny Dalglish egy vállrándítás kíséretében.

A Times sportrovata az angol csapatok közül a „vörösök" sorsolását tartja a legnehezebbnek. Hogy miért? A Lyon Európa öt legtöbbet költő klubja között volt a nyáron, a Fiorentina középpályáján ugyan „űr tátong" Felipe Melo távozása után, de a Mutu, Gilardino kettőst életveszélyesnek ítélik, míg a Debrecent „sötét lónak" – bár abban biztosak a szakírók, hogy „néhány lépcsővel" a másik két vetélytárs alatt van játéktudásban a magyar alakulat.

A Skynak értékelő Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink szerint a Lyon lesz a Liverpool legnagyobb riválisa, a Fiorentina taktikailag lepheti meg a Poolt, míg a Mersey-partiak „meglettek volna a magyar túra nélkül is".

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center border=0><CAPTION> A DVSC BL-MÉRKŐZÉSEI</CAPTION><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21><TD class=xl22 style="WIDTH: 48pt; HEIGHT: 15.75pt" width=64 height=21>1. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22 style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>szeptember 16., szerda</TD><TD class=xl22 style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>Liverpool–DVSC</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 21px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdd"><TD class=xl22 style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21>2. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22>szeptember 29., kedd</TD><TD class=xl22>DVSC–Lyon</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21><TD class=xl22 style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21>3. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22>október 20., kedd</TD><TD class=xl22>DVSC–Fiorentina</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 21px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdd"><TD class=xl22 style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21>4. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22>november 4., szerda</TD><TD class=xl22>Fiorentina–DVSC</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21><TD class=xl22 style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21>5. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22>november 24., kedd</TD><TD class=xl22>DVSC–Liverpool</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 21px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdd"><TD class=xl22 style="HEIGHT: 15.75pt" height=21>6. forduló</TD><TD class=xl22>december 9., szerda</TD><TD class=xl22>Lyon–DVSC</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" width=540 border=0><CAPTION>BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, 2009–2010 
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle> *A-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle>* B-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle>* C-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle> *D-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD align=middle> Bayern München (német)</TD><TD align=middle> Man. United (angol) </TD><TD align=middle>AC Milan (olasz) 
</TD><TD align=middle>Chelsea (angol) 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle> Juventus (olasz)</TD><TD align=middle> CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)</TD><TD align=middle>Real Madrid (spanyol) 
</TD><TD align=middle>FC Porto (portugál) 
</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD align=middle> Girondins Bordeaux (francia)</TD><TD align=middle>Besiktas (török) 
</TD><TD align=middle>Olympique Marseille (francia) 
</TD><TD align=middle> Atlético Madrid (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)</TD><TD align=middle>Wolfsburg (német)</TD><TD align=middle>FC Zürich (svájci) 
</TD><TD align=middle> APOEL (ciprusi)
</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD colSpan=4> </TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle> *E-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle> *F-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle>* G-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle> *H-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD align=middle> Liverpool (angol)</TD><TD align=middle> Barcelona (spanyol) </TD><TD align=middle> Sevilla (spanyol)
</TD><TD align=middle>Arsenal (angol) 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle> Lyon (francia)</TD><TD align=middle>Internazionale (olasz) 
</TD><TD align=middle>Rangers (skót) 
</TD><TD align=middle>AZ Alkmaar (holland)
</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD align=middle>Fiorentina (olasz) 
</TD><TD align=middle>Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 
</TD><TD align=middle>VfB Stuttgart (német) 
</TD><TD align=middle>Olympiakosz (görög) 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>_* Debreceni VSC (magyar) *_</TD><TD align=middle> Rubin Kazany (orosz)</TD><TD align=middle>Unirea Urziceni (román) </TD><TD align=middle>Standard Liege (belga) <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 28)

"A magyar foci igencsak erős" – summázott Lacombe.

Jézus Krisztus... Talán előre magyarázkodás?


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 28)

filozófus írta:


> Pontosan mivel nem értesz egyet?
> Aki szurkol a Lokinak, az el fog menni, nem mondtam, hogy nem. Csak ez már más kávéház.


 Pontosan azzal nem értek eggyet ,hogy fanyalogsz a csoporttól amibe sorsolták a Lokit!Vagy nem jól értettelek!? De ugye nagyon örülsz a tovább jutásnak?


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

Hajrá LOKI!!!
Már az is szép teljesítmény, h bent vannak a magyarok!


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 29)

Pff, úgy hírlik Bodnár LAci elüttött egy részeg biciklistát és az meghalt. Büntetőeljárás indult az ügyben.

Na csak ez hiányzott éppen most...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 29)

kishaszi írta:


> Pff, úgy hírlik Bodnár LAci elüttött egy részeg biciklistát és az meghalt. Büntetőeljárás indult az ügyben.
> 
> Na csak ez hiányzott éppen most...



Ez bizony nagyon rossz hír!Bodnár kulcsember!Nagyon nem hiányzott ez most nekünk!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 29)

aniko45 írta:


> Ez bizony nagyon rossz hír!Bodnár kulcsember!Nagyon nem hiányzott ez most nekünk!



Sajnos igaz , és igencsak gyorsan ment. A srác (34 éves) sajnos meghalt. Nem tudom mi lesz ennek a vége, de nem túl jó előjel a Bl meccsek előtt


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 29)

*A DVSC válogatott futballistája, Bodnár László halálra gázolt egy kerékpárost *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Bodnár László, a Bajnokok Ligája főtáblájára jutott Debrecen labdarúgója pénteken késő este halálra gázolt egy kerékpárost Nyírbátorban. 


 Bodnár gépkocsija a baleset helyszínén
MTI


A klub honlapján olvasható rövid közlemény szerint a válogatott védő szüleihez tartott Mátészalkára, amikor a baleset történt. A rendőrség eddigi vizsgálatának adatai szerint Bodnár volt a hibás, járművével nem a látási viszonyok szerinti sebességgel közlekedett, amikor elütötte a láthatósági mellényt viselő kerékpárost.A Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság szóvivőjének tájékoztatása szerint Bodnárt a helyszínen megszondáztatták, nem volt ittas, de a halálos áldozat miatt vért is vettek tőle. A közlemény szerint az autós feltehetően nem a látási- és útviszonyoknak megfelelő sebességgel vezetett, egyes információk szerint a kerékpáros ittas volt – írja a sportgeza.hu. A baleset körülményeit és a felelősség kérdését szakértők bevonásával vizsgálja a rendőrség, azt nem lehet tudni, mikorra lesz eredmény, elképzelhető, hogy erre heteket kell várni. 
A kedden a Bajnokok Ligája főtáblájára jutott Debrecen szombaton a meglepően Nyíregyházát fogadta és győzte le 3:1 arányban a Soproni Liga 6. fordulójában. Természetesen Bodnár nélkül, akit a jobbhátvéd posztján a sérüléséből felépült Bernáth Csaba helyettesített. 
Erwin Koeman, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya szombaton 29-ről 23 fősre szűkítette keretét a svédek (szeptember 5.) és a portugálok (szeptember 9.) elleni világbajnoki selejtezők előtt. Bodnár László, akit Továbbra is tagja a csapatnak Bodnár László, akit a beleset után könnyű sérülésekkel kórházba szállított. 
ái


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 29)

aniko45 írta:


> Pontosan azzal nem értek eggyet ,hogy fanyalogsz a csoporttól amibe sorsolták a Lokit!Vagy nem jól értettelek!? De ugye nagyon örülsz a tovább jutásnak?


 Nem csak én fanyalgok. Várhidi, Nyilasi, Buzgó József (ns főszerk.) is. És pl. Bodnár is. Azt mondta, hogy jobb lett volna egy Barca vagy Real.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 29)

aniko45 írta:


> Ez bizony nagyon rossz hír!Bodnár kulcsember!Nagyon nem hiányzott ez most nekünk!


Több szempontból is rossz hír. Egyrészt, mert meghalt egy ember, másrészt meg lelkileg nem lesz könnyű feldolgozni, hogy valakinek a halálát okozta.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 30)

filozófus írta:


> Több szempontból is rossz hír. Egyrészt, mert meghalt egy ember, másrészt meg lelkileg nem lesz könnyű feldolgozni, hogy valakinek a halálát okozta.



igen nagyon aggasztó,a Bodnár további karr.ierje is veszélyben,éppen a lelkiválság miatt,szegény .Én saljnálom a kerékpárost és sajnálom Bodnárt .Ilyen kegyetlen a sors. Ami pedig a Loki csoportját illeti ,innen várjuk a továbbiakat!Szia!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Augusztus 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Sajnos igaz , és igencsak gyorsan ment. A srác (34 éves) sajnos meghalt. Nem tudom mi lesz ennek a vége, de nem túl jó előjel a Bl meccsek előtt



Nagyon sajnálatos eset!Szegény Bodnár ,,pedig igen igéretesen mutatkozott be !Lehangoló!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 30)

Leigazoltuk Szélesit is, Bodnár helyén és belső védőként is bevethető. A Starsbourgban játszott.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Augusztus 30)

Meg Feczét is, nem? Vagy már volt róla szó?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

filozófus írta:


> Meg Feczét is, nem? Vagy már volt róla szó?


Ja, de minek


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

http://i29.tinypic.com/33e1wfd.gif


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Európa vár ránk:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIxbTImYOAQ


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 31)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Halál a magyarokra! – skandálta a tömeg a Nyitra-DAC mérkőzésen </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




*(Fényképgalériával)* A legfelsőbb szlovák bajnokság 8. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi gárda a Zobor lábához utazott, hogy megküzdjön a nyitrai csapattal. Mindkét csapat az előző fordulóban kikapott, így a bizonyítási vágy kellő motivációként szolgált a jó játékhoz. Szokásosan ismét nagy rendőri biztosítás várta a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolókat, akik négy autóbusszal és több autóval indultak útra, hogy elkísérjék csapatukat Szent László király városába. A rendőri biztosítás el is kelt, hiszen a magyar szurkolókat legszívesebben a helyszínen legyilkolták volna a nyitrai ultrák, akik a mérkőzés első negyed órája után köveket, betondarabokat dobáltak a dunaszerdahelyi szektor felé. Sem a rendezőség, sem a rendőrség nem előzte meg a dobálást csak később avatkozott közbe, amikor már tarthatatlan volt a helyzet. A játékvezető, aki a mérkőzés „csúcspontja” volt meg is szakította a mérkőzést és félő volt, hogy beszünteti a találkozót.


<EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf width=400 height=267 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&hl=hu&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0xccbbaa&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fwwwfelvidekma%2Falbumid%2F5375899377354061105%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Dhu"></EMBED> 
Az indulatok nem nyugodtak és az egész mérkőzés során a nyitrai szurkolók a magyarokat szidták. Halál a magyarokra!, Magyarokat a Dunába!, Magyar cigányok!, valamint obszcén kifejezésekkel illették a DAC szurkolóit és Malina Hedvigát is. Természetesen a magyar tábor sem maradt adós és visszaválaszoltak, de nem ők kezdték a provokációt és a kődobálást. A nyitrai szurkolók egyedül a RIA-RIA-HUNGÁRIA jelszavat skandáló rigmust értették meg, amikor szinte az egész stadion hangos füttykoncertba kezdett. Ezt tekinthették provokációnak a hazaiak, amire a hangosbemondó is utalhatott, hiszen többször is felszólította a DAC szurkolóit, hogy sportszerűen szurkoljanak. Míg a vendégekre folyamatosan rászóltak, addig a hazai közönséget csak párszor intették rendre.

Korán megszerezte a vezetést a nyitrai csapat, hiszen Štetina már a 14. percben vezetéshez juttatta csapatát a tizenhatosról rúgott góljával. A DAC nem talált magára és nem tudott veszélyes helyzeteket kiharcolni. Hiányzott a középpályáról Ilami Halimi, aki sérüléssel bajlódik és a szélről a cseh légiós Helísek is, aki ugyancsak sérüléssel bajlódik. Csak tetőzte a bajt, hogy az osztrák Wemmert a játékvezető a 40. percben kiállította sportszerűtlen viselkedésért. Utánarúgott ugyanis az őt felöklelő nyitrai játékosnak, de egyrészt az oldalvonalon történt, másrészt nem támadást akadályozott meg így érthetetlen, hogy miért küldte el idő előtt zuhanyozni a sárga-kékek támadó középpályását a bíró.

A második félidő is nyitrai fölénnyel zajlott, bár a sárga-kékek már többet birtokolták a labdát és támadásokat is vezettek Hroššo kapujára, de a befejező csatár hiányzott. Kurt Garger a sárga-kékek edzője fura módon cserélt is, de a beállók sem tudták megváltoztatni a játék állását. Viszont felpezsdítették a játékot és esélyesebbnek látszódott arra a DAC, hogy egyenlítő találatot szerezzen. Az álmokat a 86. percben a nyitraiak csapatkapitánya Rák Róbert oszlatta szét, amikor találatával beállította a végeredményt is. Speranza még távoli lövésekkel próbálkozott, de a nyitrai kapus a helyén volt, így a végeredmény 2:0 lett a hazaiak javára.

Legközelebb az ősi riválisát fogadja otthon a dunaszerdahelyi csapat. 
Szeptember 12-én a pozsonyi Slovan érkezik a DAC stadionba. Mint emlékezetes tavaly november 1-jén a két csapat összecsapásán a rendőrség durván berontott a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók közé és akit láttak vertek. Akkor esett a rendőri attak áldozatul a 18 éves Lengyel Krisztián is, aki egy egész életre szóló sérülést szenvedett. A rizikós mérkőzésre ismét megszállják majd a békés kis csallóközi várost a rendőrség egységei és ostromállapothoz hasonló képek fogadják majd a városlakókat, hiszen több ezer pozsonyi szurkoló érkezik majd, akiknek célja, hogy ott hagyják a nyomukat az utcákon, házakon és a stadionon.




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Szemét tótok. Visszakapják ők még ezt a sorstól.

Csak azt nem értem szegény Rák Robi mit gondol akkor, mikor saját szurkolói a halálát kívánják. Kissé abnormális helyzet.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Már az idén elkezdik egy új debreceni labdarúgó-stadion tervezését, és az építkezés jövő tavasszal kezdődhetne - jelentette be Kósa Lajos polgármester a Debreceni Városi Televízióban.
A fideszes politikus elmondta, minimum 4,5 milliárd forintból, 15 vagy 30 ezer fő befogadására alkalmas stadion épülne Debrecenben, ha a kormány úgy dönt, hogy támogatja a beruházást. Orbán Viktor, a Fidesz elnöke a TV2-nek úgy nyilatkozott, ha pártja megnyeri a jövő évi választásokat, abban az esetben megépül a pálya.
A debreceni csapat jelenleg nem játszhat saját pályáján a Bajnokok Ligája főtábláján, mert a létesítmény nem felel meg az európai szövetség (UEFA) előírásainak. A "Loki" a bolgár Levszki Szófiát - kedden, 2-0-ra - már a budapesti Puskás Ferenc Stadionban győzte le, és itt fogadja majd a BL-főtáblás riválisokat is.
(MTI)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Augusztus 31)

Boci nem vállalja:

Nem vállalja a válogatott szereplést a szombaton és jövő szerdán esedékes labdarúgó világbajnoki selejtezőkön Bodnár László, aki péntek este autójával halálra gázolt egy kerékpárost.
A Bajnokok Ligájába jutott Debrecen védője úgy döntött, otthon marad Nyíregyházán, azaz nem utazik Telkibe a nemzeti együttes hétfő délután kezdődő edzőtáborába, mert nem szeretne rossz hatással lenni társaira.
"Borzasztóan megviselt ami történt, nagyon rossz lelki állapotban vagyok és semmiképpen sem szeretném, hogy ez kihasson társaimra" - mondta a magyar szövetség (MLSZ) honlapjának Bodnár László. "Úgy érzem, a legjobb, ha most itthonról, a távolból szurkolok tiszta szívemből a csapatnak."
Kisteleki István, az MLSZ elnöke azt mondta: megértéssel tudomásul veszik a döntést.
A csoportjában második magyar válogatott szombaton 20 órától a svédeket fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban, míg négy nappal később 20:45-től a portugálokat látja vendégül ugyanott.
(MTI)


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 1)

Izgalmas napok,hetek várnak a magyar foci rajongókra,(és persze Debrecenre).Remélem szép őszünk lesz! Ami Bodnárt illeti,szerintem helyesen döntött hogy nem vállalta a meccseket!Lehet hogy a Loki jó vásárt csinált Szélesivel!!Hamarosan látni fogjuk!


----------



## bogbod (2009 Szeptember 1)

*nem lesz*

Hát nálunk már soha nem lesz igazi foci, mert ha valaki feltünik elviszik nagypénzért.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 1)

De majd hazajön a válogatottba!(lásd:Gera,Dudzsi stb)Jó ők még nem olyan nagyok ,de fejlődnek)


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 2)

Mocskos tótok!


----------



## kupas (2009 Szeptember 3)

Ugy hirlik Varga elhagyja a Loki-t. Igaz-e


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 3)

*Vészkapus*

A miniszterelnök kivédett egy 11-est a vb-selejtezőkre készülő futballválogatott edzőtáborában.
TELKI - Meglátogatta főhadiszállásán Bajnai Gordon (41) a Svédország elleni szombati és a Portugália elleni szerdai világbajnoki selejtezőkre készülő magyar labdarúgó-válogatottat. A miniszterelnök megnézte az edzőközpontot, beszélgetett a focistákkal, s még kapusképességeit is megcsillantotta az edzőpályán. 
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>A miniszterelnök pantallóban és kapusmezben vetődött a labda irányába... </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
- Nagy megtiszteltetés számomra, hogy találkozhattam a nemzeti csapattal, s kezet foghattam a játékosokkal. Két napig nem mosok kezet, és büszkén mesélek a fiamnak a nagy találkozásról - mondta Bajnai Gordon, aki ott lesz a Puskás Ferenc stadionban a sorsdöntő mérkőzéseken. 

- Sosem felejtem el, hogy huszonnégy éve fiatal srácként Baján egyszerre ünnepelhettem a Videoton menetelését az UEFA-kupában, és a válogatott kijutását a mexikói vb-re. Most újra nagy lehetőség kapujában állunk. A svédek és a portugálok elleni siker rendkívül sokat jelentene, mert az ország nemcsak gazdasági, de lelki válsággal is küzd. A játékosok feltettek néhány kérdést a találkozó során. Huszti Szabolcs (26) arra volt kíváncsi, mikor épül új stadion, Fülöp Márton (26) pedig arra, hogyan lehet megfékezni a focihuligánokat. 
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Bajnai (balról), Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány és Czuppon Péter, a telki edzőközpont egyik vezetője a követendő taktikáról is beszélt</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
- A magyar futball számíthat az állam támogatására, szükség van egy nagy, fedett stadionra, amelyben akár Bajnokok Ligája-döntőt is lehet rendezni - jelentette ki a kormányfő. - Arra is kell, hogy megoldás szülessen, a kisebbség ne rontsa el a többség szórakozását, s ne kelljen félnünk kivinni a családunkat a meccsekre. A miniszterelnök a válogatott minden tagja által aláírt kapusmezt és -kesztyűt kapott ajándékba Erwin Koeman (47) szövetségi kapitánytól, s megkérdezte, hogyan lehet semlegesíteni a pályán a svédek sztárját, Zlatan Ibrahimovicot. Gera Zoltán (30) megnyugtatta a miniszterelnököt. 
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Vészkapus</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
-Biztos vagyok abban, hogy szombaton Gyepes Gábor és Juhász Roland megoldja majd ezt a nehéz feladatot, hiszen már a svédországi mérkőzésen sem jelentett sok gon
dot számunkra Zlatan Ibrahimovic - közölte Gera, a Fulham magyar légiósa. A program zárásaként Bajnait körbevezették a létesítményben. A főépület előtti edzőpályán Dunai Antal (66), az MLSZ szakmai alelnöke rúgott 11-est a BLASZ I/B bajnokságban szereplő 43-as Építők csapatában védő kormányfőnek, aki az ajándékba kapott mezt és kesztyűt viselve hárította a lövést.


----------



## hajnika1983 (2009 Szeptember 3)

Sztem aranycsapat nem lesz, de esetleg kijuthatunk a vb-re, egy nagy adag szerencsével.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 3)

. (1.) Manchester United angol 321 pont
2. (1.) Barcelona spanyol 318
3. (3.) Estudiantes argentin 285
4. (4.) Chelsea angol 282
5. (8.) Hamburg német 268
6. (5.) Sahtar Doneck ukrán 260
7. (7.) Arsenal angol 247
8. (14.) Werder Bremen német 240
9. (6.) Liverpool angol 225
9. (10.) Cruzeiro brazil 225
… 
91. (217.) DEBRECENI VSC magyar 123


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 3)

Rohadék Bajnai. Miért kellett meghívni meg még mezt is adni neki? Nulla köze van a válogatott szerepléséhez.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 4)

*Elmarad az MTK-DAC edzőmeccs*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }A:link { so-language: zxx }--></STYLE>Nem mérkőzik meg a DAC az MTK-val pénteken, mert sok a sérült a dunaszerdahelyi csapatban és vírusos fertőzéssel is küszködik több játékos. 



 Radványi Miklós
Foto: SITA


A budapesti csapat honlapján arról szól a híradás, hogy a péntekre tervezett edzőmérkőzés és későbbi alkalommal kerül majd sorra. 
Az ujszo.com megkérdezte randványi Miklóst is, aki elmondta, hogy jelenleg rengeteg a DAC-ban a sérült játékos: „A régóta harcképtelen Marcin és Tosum mellett Majus, Adiaba, Halimi, Helísek, Hassan, Elong, valamint Németh Zsolt is egészségi problémákkal küszködik. Nem akartunk kockáztatni a Slovan elleni rangadó előtt, ezért mondtuk le a budapesti meccset: - nyilatkozta Radványi Miklós, a DAC másodedzője. Radványi közölte, a ligaszünet miatt a hétévégére szabadot kapnak a játékosok, majd hétfőtől teljes erőbedobással a Slovanra összpontosítanak. A pozsonyiakkal jövő szombaton játszik a DAC hazai pályán. 
ujsz.com/para


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 4)

*



*
A dunaszerdahelyi nagygyűlés összefoglalója​


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 5)

afca írta:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ez jó!

Mondtam már , hogy megvan a jegyem Liverpoolba? Szept.16-án az Anfield Road-on nézem a Lokit a Pool ellen játszani !

De ma HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez jó!
> 
> Mondtam már , hogy megvan a jegyem Liverpoolba? Szept.16-án az Anfield Road-on nézem a Lokit a Pool ellen játszani !
> 
> De ma HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!!!!!


 Irigyellek!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 5)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 100%">*Az Ajax az A csoportba került az Európa-ligában!*

</TD><TD class=list3 style="FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap>Tantó András Forrás: www.ajax.nl </TD><TD class=list3 style="WIDTH: 110px; FONT-STYLE: italic; TEXT-ALIGN: right" noWrap>2009.08.29. 10:29</TD><TR><TD class=txtnormal colSpan=3>



*Szeptember* *17.* : Ajax - Timisoara
*Októbe**r* *1: *Anderlecht - Ajax
*Október* *22: *Ajax - Dinamo Zagreb
*November* *5: *Dinamo Zagreb - Ajax
*December* *2 vagy 3: *Timisoara - Ajax
*December* *16 vagy 17:* Ajax - Anderlecht
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Ilyen nincs!!!!
Miért, miért, miért nem mi rúgtuk be a győztes gólt a 94. ben?
Miért nem törik meg soha az átok ? 
Legközelebb ha játszunk a svédekkel ibrát az első percben le kell rúgni, hogy a lábát törje


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Hát elképesztő pecchünk volt megint!Teljesen kiboritott ez az utólsó másodpercben bekapott gól!Ilyen is csak velünk történhet meg! 
Különben nagyon jó meccset kivánok a Lokinak szept .16-án,neked pedig Pisti jó szurkolást!És természetesen győzelmet,de legalább döntetlent!Üdv.HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 6)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Magyarország</TH><TD class=score>1 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Svédország</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>05.09.2009 20:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=3>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">8'

O.Mellberg</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">22'

A.Svensson</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">31'

P.Dardai</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">46'

S.Torghelle (P.Dardai)</TD><TD class=score rowSpan=9>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">64'

K.Timar (R.Juhasz)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">75'

(J.Elmander) M.Berg</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">79'

S.Huszti (Büntető)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">81'

Z.Gera</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">81'

O.Mellberg</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">84'

A.Buzsaky (T.Hajnal)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">86'

(S.Holmen) T.Hysén</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">90'

Z.Ibrahimovic</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
................................................................................................................

Hát sajnos nekik van egy Ibrahimovičuk


----------



## Beli (2009 Szeptember 6)

Valahogy éreztem, hogy ez lesz a vége!! Soha nem tanulunk belőle, mindig ez van és nem figyelünk!! Nem is értem Tímárt .... de mind1 már majd szerdán..talán


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Szerdán is szívunk, ne legyenek kételyeid efelől.
A tótok viszont jól állnak, ebben is jobbak nálunk sajna


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 6)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát elképesztő pecchünk volt megint!Teljesen kiboritott ez az utólsó másodpercben bekapott gól!Ilyen is csak velünk történhet meg!
> Különben nagyon jó meccset kivánok a Lokinak szept .16-án,neked pedig Pisti jó szurkolást!És természetesen győzelmet,de legalább döntetlent!Üdv.HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!!




Köszi! Majd írok pár sort milyen volt.
Én győzelmet és döntetlent sem remélek, csak tisztes helytállást


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Szeptember 6)

Csodát nem lehet várni. Ennyit tudunk, de azért szurkoltam a fiúknak és ezután is szurkolni fogok.


----------



## Antikbakfis (2009 Szeptember 6)

Beli írta:


> Valahogy éreztem, hogy ez lesz a vége!! Soha nem tanulunk belőle, mindig ez van és nem figyelünk!! Nem is értem Tímárt .... de mind1 már majd szerdán..talán


Nem érdemes Tímárt hibáztatni, mint ahogy Ibrahimovicot túldicsérni sem... Szerencsétlen gól volt, és nagyon-nagyon rosszkor jött! Mindazonáltal a svédek jobbak voltak; a mi fiaink szíve és lelkesedése volt nagyobb. Jó meccs volt, de ami az egyenlítés után következett....azt kellett volna kezdettől játszani a magyaroknak, talán akkor az eredmény is másként alakul.


----------



## Lázló83 (2009 Szeptember 6)

*-*

Szerdán akkoris elverjük a Portugálokat !Hajrá Magyarok !


----------



## Slaca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Csodálkozom, hogy a focikedvelők egy szót sm írtak még a tegnap esti meccsről!

Minden esetre nagyon tanulságos volt! Főleg az utolsó néhány másodperc. Valaki megmondhatta volna a fiúknak, hogy a meccs addig tart, amíg a bíró le nem fújja.


----------



## Beli (2009 Szeptember 6)

Antikbakfis írta:


> Nem érdemes Tímárt hibáztatni, mint ahogy Ibrahimovicot túldicsérni sem... Szerencsétlen gól volt, és nagyon-nagyon rosszkor jött! Mindazonáltal a svédek jobbak voltak; a mi fiaink szíve és lelkesedése volt nagyobb. Jó meccs volt, de ami az egyenlítés után következett....azt kellett volna kezdettől játszani a magyaroknak, talán akkor az eredmény is másként alakul.


 
Nem hibáztatom... bár azt sem értem mit keres a válogatottban Már egy kicsit azért unalmas, hogy mindig a "az akarat, lelkesedés, küzdés...stb" megvolt dumával jönnek! Fizikálisan sehol nam vagyunk ahoz képest, hogy kinnt játszik szinte mindenki, már ha játszik! Bocsi, csak nekem még nem sikerült megemészteni ezt a gólt! De hajrá szerdán!!


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok !

Tegnapi meccs az nagyon kész volt. Én azt nem értem a válogatott játékosaiba, hogy miért nem elégedtek meg a döntetlennel ? Most jobb nekik, hogy kikaptunk ? Lelkesen játszottak meg minden. De azért a eszük is a helyén lehetett volna. Szerintem mindenki örült volna annak, hogy döntetlen értünk volna el. Mindegy most már. El........ták 

Nekem ez a véleményem ha tetszik ha nem. 
Chao


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 6)

Lázló83 írta:


> Szerdán akkoris elverjük a Portugálokat !Hajrá Magyarok !


 Az nagyon jó lenne!!Remélem nem fog vigyorogni az a kiállhatatlan nyálasképű baribaszó C.Ronaldo.:twisted::33::,,:


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 6)

Koeman nem edző.


----------



## Evila (2009 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok!
Most is bebizonyosodott számomra, hogy minden relatív. HA nincs az az utolsó fél perc, akkor Koeman nemcsakhogy "nem edző" - ahogy filozófus titulálja -, hanem maga az isten lenne. Csakhogy van egy kis gond. Ezt a játékot bizony addig kell játszani, és addig koncentrálni, amíg a bírósporttárs le nem fújja a meccset. Kicsit elszálltak a srácok, elhitték, hogy zsebben a pont és nem figyeltek. 
Kár, mert így szinte feledésbe merültek a szép pil-la-na-ta-ik is.
Szeretnék már egy olyan meccset látni - magyar focistákkal -, amikor nem csak pillanatokra lehet jólesően visszaemlékezni, hanem percekre, uram bocsá egy egész mérkőzésre...
Mit gondoltok, lesz valaha ilyen, vagy Ráday Mihálynak itt is igaza lesz és:
"Unokáink sem fogják látni?"


----------



## sonnenkinder (2009 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok! Nekem meggyőződésem, hogy nem "elszálltak a srácok", hanem rutintalanul győzni akartak a 94. percben.... Bár lehet, hogy ez lenne a helyes hozzáállás....


----------



## sonnenkinder (2009 Szeptember 7)

Lehet, hogy az lett volna a "helyes" vagy taktikus.... Most már mindegy ők a kockázatot választották...meglehet, hogy csak így érdemes....


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 7)

filozófus írta:


> Koeman nem edző.


 Pisti a tanúja,hogy én ezt annak idején megmondtam!!Koeman a 2.helyen tanyázó Feyenoordot levitte az 5.helyre.Ő Hollandiában egy gyenge közepes szintű edző!Egy van Gaal vagy Ronald Koeman,Jol,vagy a Twente edzője Steve McClaren szerintem többet ért volna


----------



## sonnenkinder (2009 Szeptember 7)

Aki eljut a döntőig, az már mindenképpen megérdemelné....


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 7)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Eredmények: Nagymegyer–Nádszeg 1:0 (0:0), g.: Nagy (47.); Šintava–Feketenyék 6:1 (1:0), g.: Timko (36., 47. – 11-esből), Adamča (57., 85. – 11-esből), M. Kubala (70.), Šuhay (74.), ill. Vavrovič (49.); Vásárút–Csallóközkürt 3:1 (1:0), g.: Tomasovics (45., 56., 61.), ill. Fekete Cs. (88. – 11-esből); FK Nagymagyar–Nyékvárkony 1:1 (0:1), g.: Zsigó (65. – 11-esből), ill. Méhes T. (15.); Vágfarkasd–Tallós 1:2 (0:1), g.: Mészáros (47.), ill. Čerňanský (20.), Polák (57.); Vágpatta–Nitra-Chrenová 1:2 (0:2), g.: Matušica (50.), ill. Chovanec (19., 33.); Nagyfödémes–Dióspatony 1:1 (1:1), g.: Kvarda (31.), ill. Kostolanský (38.); Vága–Močenok 1:1 (0:1), g.: Borš (68.), ill. Lenčéš (38.). 
*A bajnokság állása:* 
1. Nagymegyer 6 5 1 0 13:3 16 
2. Chrenová 6 3 3 0 13:8 12 
3. Vágfarkasd 6 4 0 2 12:8 12 
4. Šintava 6 3 2 1 17:7 11 
5. Nyékvárkony 6 3 1 2 22:16 10 
6. Nagyfödémes 6 3 1 2 11:5 10 
7. Dióspatony 6 3 1 2 12:10 10 
8. Csallóközkürt 6 3 0 3 12:13 9 
9. Tallós 6 3 0 3 11:12 9 
10. Vága 6 2 2 2 15:13 8 
11. Vásárút 6 2 2 2 15:17 8 
12. Nádszeg 6 2 1 3 10:10 7 
13. FK Nagymagyar 6 1 1 4 8:15 4 
14. Feketenyék 6 1 1 4 13:30 4 
15. Vágpatta 6 1 0 5 9:20 3 
16. Močenok 6 0 2 4 1:7 2 
ái


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 7)

Egyre inkább kezd a gyerek nemszimpatikus lenni..

http://www.azta.hu/sporthintes/7969-dzsudzsak-szerint-nem-vagyok-magyar


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 7)

*Azt tudja, hogy a drukkerek „kivannak” önre?* 
– Nem. De miért? 
_*Az interneten fellelhető egyik nyilatkozata miatt, amelyben kijelentette, „…aki szerint jogosan kaptunk ki, az nem magyar – és hazudik”.* 
_– Ilyet nem mondtam! Hogyan is jönnék én ahhoz, hogy valakinek a magyarságát megkérdőjelezzem?! A kritikák kapcsán annyit mondtam, hogy aki a hozzáállásunkat bírálja, az hazudik. Erről ennyit. 
*(Dzsudzsák-NS)*

Akkor most tessék figyelni, 2:15-nél:
http://www.nb1.hu/popupindex.php?itemid=82060


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 7)

afca írta:


> Egyre inkább kezd a gyerek nemszimpatikus lenni..
> 
> http://www.azta.hu/sporthintes/7969-dzsudzsak-szerint-nem-vagyok-magyar



Ne bánstd szegény gyereket. Nagyon akart és nagyon csalódott volt, azért mondta. A buzi média meg jól felfújta az egészet.
Egyébként már bocsánatot kért:
Dzsudzsák Balázs, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott középpályása hétfőn az MTI-hez eljutott nyilatkozatában elnézést kért azért a kijelentéséért, amelyet a svédek elleni 2-1-re elveszített világbajnoki selejtezőt követően tett szombaton.
"Közvetlenül a találkozó után, amikor - azt hiszem, érthetően - még igencsak feszült idegállapotban voltam, nagyon sokan kértek tőlem nyilatkozatot. Hogy őszinte legyek, nem emlékszem minden szóra, amit akkor válaszoltam a kérdésekre, de talán ezen nincs is mit csodálkozni - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek a PSV Eindhoven futballistája. - Ha bármi olyasmit mondtam volna, ami sérti valakinek az érdekeit, érzékenységét, a jó ízlését, azoktól ezúton kérek elnézést. Remélem, elhiszik nekem, hogy senkit nem állt szándékomban megbántani."
A válogatott szélsője a mérkőzést követően adott egyik interjújában azt mondta: "aki azt mondja, hogy jogosan kaptunk ki, az nem magyar, és hazudik."
(MTI)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 7)

afca írta:


> Pisti a tanúja,hogy én ezt annak idején megmondtam!!Koeman a 2.helyen tanyázó Feyenoordot levitte az 5.helyre.Ő Hollandiában egy gyenge közepes szintű edző!Egy van Gaal vagy Ronald Koeman,Jol,vagy a Twente edzője Steve McClaren szerintem többet ért volna



Ez igaz, de legalább hozta a kötelezőket, amit a hazai edzők és Matyi nem tudtak. Ez is előrelépés. A bravúrok még hiányoznak sajnos.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Mi van a Nádszeggel Afca? Mi lesz így a bajnoksággal?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 7)

afca írta:


> Egyre inkább kezd a gyerek nemszimpatikus lenni..
> 
> http://www.azta.hu/sporthintes/7969-dzsudzsak-szerint-nem-vagyok-magyar



Mondjuk Ajax szurkolóként, ennyi Ajax ellen szerzett gól után nekem is az volna!!


----------



## erzsike820808 (2009 Szeptember 8)

*filozofus*

nagyon tetszik a logód 
most mindenki hirtelen loki drukker lett, de én nem vagyok divatszurkoló, így maradok a fradinál 
külföldi csapatok közül pedig az fc bayern - Schweinsteiger miatt


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Az a baj hogy ilyen edzőket akiket felsoroltál az MLSZ nem tud, vagy nem akar megfizetni... Bár Matthäus sem keresett keveset, úgyhogy a franc se tudja...

*http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lothar_Matthäus
*


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

afca írta:


> Egyre inkább kezd a gyerek nemszimpatikus lenni..
> 
> http://www.azta.hu/sporthintes/7969-dzsudzsak-szerint-nem-vagyok-magyar


Azért ez durva akármi is motiválta arra, hogy ezt nyilatkozza!
Én elhiszem, hogy elkeseredett, de ez akkor sem elfogadható...
Ha a svédek kicsit jobban használják ki a helyzeteiket 0-3-mal fordulunk és akkor nincs "feltámadás" Sajnos a gól után még én hülye realista is elhittem, hogy akár győzhetünk is, ráadásul a dánok is jól álltak... Az már az álmok netovábbja lett volna ha a Loki után a válogatott is megcsinálja a bravúrt és szinte páholyból várta volna a hátralévő meccseket...
Holnap sajnos sima vereség lesz a dolog vége, a portugálok nagyon motiváltak és bár nincsenek jó formában, valszeg behúzzák a meccset. Az kérdés hogy milyen játékkal és hogy C. Ronaldo egyáltalán kifér-e a játékoskijárón az arca miatt... 
Nekünk a realitás a csoport 4. helye, ami a sorsolási beosztás alapján bravúr is, mert ha jól emlékszem az 5. kalapból húztak bennünket...


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Azt hiszem érthető, hogy most mindenki a Lokinak szurkol nemzetközi kupában. Ez még nem jelenti azt, hogy mondjuk egy fradista ezentúl loki-drukker lesz. Vágyunk már a magyar sikerre, mint száraz talaj az esőre...


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Nekem van két ismerősöm - az egyik Újpest, a másik Fradi szurkoló - és ők a Levszki elleni visszavágó előtt azt mondták, hogy nem szeretnék ha a Loki bejutna a BL-be, mert akkor rengeteg pénzt kapna és még jobban megerősödne, így az ő csapataiknak még kevesebb esélyük lenne a bajnokság megnyerésére...
Érdekes hozzáállás... A Fradistának azt mondtam, hogy anno amikor ők is bent voltak a BL-ben, nekik is rengeteg pénzük volt, mégis évek alatt nem az NB I-es hegemónia, hanem NB II lett a dolog vége... Talán valaki majd jól csinálja és nem úgy, ahogy ők...


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Igen, sajnos nekem is vannak hasonló ismerőseim... Pedig ha megértenék, hogy ha a Loki erősödne(pénzügyileg is), akkor az egész NB1 - ezzel együtt a Fradi és Újpest is. Magával húzná felfelé, mivel rá van kényszerítve a jobb teljesítményre.

Említhetnék másik példát is: Barcelona. Az elmúlt évük szenzációsra sikerült, még látványosabban fociztak, mint az elmúlt években, pedig már az sem volt semmi. És meg is nőtt a szurkolóik száma, nagyon sokan barca mezben járkálnak az utcákon. Erre én is azt mondom, hogy divatdrukker. Viszont van ennek egy másik oldala is. Az egyik hogy a szponzorok jobban keresik ezeket a csapatokat, több lesz néző még az ellenfél meccsein is (habár ezeken ált. teltház van), erősödik a spanyol bajnokság. Ha a focit művészet szintjére emeljük, akkor az ember nem mindennap lát olyan szintű kreativitást, labdazsonglőrködést tétmeccsen - sajnos főleg nem itthon, Magyarországon -, mint amit mondjuk bizonyos Barca meccseken lehet (említhetnénk más elit csapatot is) és ehhez a többinek fel kell nőnie, ezáltal a színvolnal is emelkedik.


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

xsechmadi írta:


> Igen, sajnos nekem is vannak hasonló ismerőseim... Pedig ha megértenék, hogy ha a Loki erősödne(pénzügyileg is), akkor az egész NB1 - ezzel együtt a Fradi és Újpest is. Magával húzná felfelé, mivel rá van kényszerítve a jobb teljesítményre.


Ráadásul a Loki által szerzett pontok segíthetik a többi magyar kupaindulót abban, hogy ne a rosszabb ágról kezdjék a sorsolást és na kapjanak már az első körben olyan ellenfelet, aki ellen esélyük sincs...


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Így van, ez egy öngerjesztő folyamat. Egymást tudnák segíteni. Viszont a gyülölet is öngerjesztő: posványban tartja szegény kis futballunkat... 'Dögöljön meg a szomszéd tehene is' esete.


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Sajnos ez a hozzáállás tradicionális, évszázadok óta tart...
Én nem szeretem a Fradit mégis anno kint voltam az Ajax ellen... A kanyarban voltunk az igazi szurkolók közt. Nagyon kikapott a Fradi mégis fantasztikus élmény volt. Akkor és ott én is igazi fradista voltam!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Mondjuk Ajax szurkolóként, ennyi Ajax ellen szerzett gól után nekem is az volna!!


 Úgy tudtamhogy ezzel vágsz vissza!!!Jó focista(rúgta volna a góljait a Feyenoordnak)elismerem!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Mi van a Nádszeggel Afca? Mi lesz így a bajnoksággal?


 A bajnoki elsőségünknek kakukk!!Hetek óta 5-6 sérültünk vanA Nagymegyer meg szlovák első ligás játékosokat tudott igazolniŐk lesznek a befutók.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 8)

bokkszi írta:


> Az a baj hogy ilyen edzőket akiket felsoroltál az MLSZ nem tud, vagy nem akar megfizetni... Bár Matthäus sem keresett keveset, úgyhogy a franc se tudja...


 Kis pénz kis foci...nagy pénz nagy foci.Bele kell fektetni éy reméllhetőleg meg lessz az eredménye!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 8)

*A HÉTVÉGÉN!!!!!!*

2009. szeptember 13. - 19.30ó
Dunaszerdahely (Corgoň liga, 9. forduló)
a








DAC 1904 - Slovan


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Néhány embernek sajnos ez az egész a balhé miatt kell, máshol nem tudja kiélni tesztoszteron túltengését, vagy hiányát...


----------



## bokkszi (2009 Szeptember 8)

afca írta:


> Kis pénz kis foci...nagy pénz nagy foci.Bele kell fektetni éy reméllhetőleg meg lessz az eredménye!


Igen, ezt már a törökök is bebizonyították, ha tolnak bele lét, akkor nem két hét alatt, de lesz belőle foci.
Nálunk sajnos még mindig a síbolás a divat, nem a "beletevés"...


----------



## erzsike820808 (2009 Szeptember 8)

sajnos szerintem a magyar foci - zusammen - klubtól függetlenül és válogatott szinten is csak szalmalánggal égnek, nagyon rövid ideig. a pénzt rendszerint eltüntetik pillanatok alatt, fejlődést pedig nem látni ...


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 8)

*NÉZZÉTEK MEG!!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyOGGAa2ho

*MINDENKIT SZERETETTEL VÁRUNK!! HAJRÁ DAC!!!!*


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

erzsike820808 írta:


> sajnos szerintem a magyar foci - zusammen - klubtól függetlenül és válogatott szinten is csak szalmalánggal égnek, nagyon rövid ideig. a pénzt rendszerint eltüntetik pillanatok alatt, fejlődést pedig nem látni ...


Van egy kis fejlődés, csak egy magyar csapat nem tud olyan küzdésre késztetni egy másikat (küzdésre, robbanékonyságra és gyorsaságra értendő), mint mondjuk egy bundesligás vagy bármely másik jegyzett bajnokságban szereplő csapat, és sajnos nem vagyunk nemzetközi kuparésztvevők(vb/eb/bl/el). E téren is fejlődött a magyar foci, csak nem annyira látványos, mint amennyire mi szeretnénk...
Pénzügyileg meg szerintem már kezdenek rájönni - legalábbis pár csapatnál -, hogy nemzetközi szereplés nagyon sok pénzt hozhat, ezért áldozni kell, fejleszteni folyamatosan. Tény, hogy mindenhol lesznek majd olyanok, akik rövid távon gondolkodnak, ha egyáltalán gondolkodnak.

A másik meg, hogy pár évvel ezelőtti állapotunkhoz képest most azért már van 4-5 akadémiánk, ahol szervezettebb formában sajátíthatják el a labdarúgást a fiatalabb nemzedékek. Eddig ugye, csak az MTK akadémiája élt. Pár év múlva biztosan meglesz majd a hatása.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon jó klip Afca. Csak ne volna olyan messze Dunaszerdahely...
Tetszett a polókból formázott trikolor.
És ki az a szakállas faszi a végén?


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Kívánom, hogy jól szerepeljetek a bajnokságban, és sportszerűen, de jól elpáholjátok a Szvatopluk-utódokat.  HAJRÁ!


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 8)

Elhúzott az utóbbi 20-30 évben a nemzetközi foci mellettünk (taktikában, technikában és fejben egyaránt), mi megmaradtunk amatőr szinten. Sajnos a svédek elleni meccs utolsó perceiben példát kaptunk rá: túlságosan lelkesen mentünk előre, mindenáron győzni akartunk(ez már önmagában jobb, mint amikor lélektelen 11 embert láttunk a pályán). Ez van, jobb volt az ellenfél, még a potyagól ellenére is. Ezt az eredményt már nem lehet megváltoztatni, viszont ha lassan is, de majd csak felnövünk a feladathoz, de ehhez az kell, hogy végigjárjuk az utat, és ehhez ez a meccs egy 'jó' kilóméterkő volt.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 9)

_Az egész magyar nemzetet figyelve, példamutató a magyar ultrák és magyar szurkolók összefogása, amely összefogásnak egész Európában nincs párja. A szurkolókat és az ultracsoportokat a becsületük és a hazaszeretetük kovácsolta egységbe. Különböző csapatoknak drukkolunk Csonka-Magyarországon, de csak együtt van esélyük Dunaszerdahelyen. Tavaly a dunaszerdahelyi, békéscsabai, budapesti (Ferencváros, Honvéd, Újpest, Vasas), debreceni, győri, miskolci, nyíregyházi, soproni, szegedi, székesfehérvári, szombathelyi, váci, zalaegerszegi szurkolók és ultrák tanúbizonyságát adták annak, hogy van magyar összefogás.
Nem szerencsére, de már több százan ismerik a „járást”. Nagyobb csoportoknak célszerűbb lehet kisebb magyar-szlovák gúnyhatárátkelőhelyeken, illetve Ausztriából belépni Felvidékre. Legyen öröm magyarnak lenni Dunaszerdahelyen!_

<!-- m -->http://ku..c.info/r/49/46377/<!-- m -->


_"Rászervezett" az MLSZ
A tavaly történt események fényében vélhetően rengeteg hazai focidrukker kel majd útra, hogy megtekintse a mérkőzést és kiálljon felvidéki honfitársaink mellett. Ahogy tavaly, idén is rengeteg Fradi-szurkoló indult volna Dunaszerdahelyre, ám a Kisteleki István vezette MLSZ az eredetileg pénteki Ferencváros - MTK rangadó időpontját módosította, így ez a mérkőzés is vasárnap kerül megrendezésre. Véletlen-e vagy sem? Olvasóink fantáziájára bízzuk..._
<!-- m -->http://ku..c.info/r/49/46358/<!-- m -->


----------



## szlala (2009 Szeptember 9)

*Nb1*

Sajnos fizikálisan nem tudjuk felvenni a versenyt Európával sem. Földön akartuk megverni a Svédeket, de még ott is jobbak voltak, gyorsabbak erőszakosabbak játékosok vannak a válogatottjukban. A fiatalokat hiába viszik ki külföldre erőben már nem fejlődnek, ezért már nem is lesznek kulcsjátékosok. Azt hiszem a Portugálok ellen sem lesz csoda, mert az kellene. És a csoda nem minden nap jön el.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 9)

DAC meccsre vonatkozólag: Mocskos Kisteleki! Szemét banda!
Válogatott meccsre: Köszönjük a hollandnak az anti-támadó focit. Kistelekinek meg Kőmant. Tartom: nem edző.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 9)

Megint véget ért egy álom,
Már régen megszoktam, de mégis fáj....


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Megint véget ért egy álom,
> Már régen megszoktam, de mégis fáj....


Reméld a legjobbat, számíts a legrosszabbra..
Lesz ez jobb is. Focistáink is kezdenek felnőni. Egyelőre el kell fogadni, hogy ennyire előttünk jár az elit foci.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 10)

Szlovákia kint van...nekünk nem sikerültAz ideg szétb..sz


----------



## Harbi (2009 Szeptember 10)

azért a múltkori meccs se volt semmi a román testvérekkel, szégyen hova jutott a magyar foci...

engem a román-magyar meccsek húztak fel nagyon, meg a román reklám a magyar születés rejtelmeiről.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 10)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; font-color: #000000" align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- st zárás --></TD></TR><TR><TD>



Szépen levizsgázott primitívségből szerda este, a portugálok elleni vb-selejtezőn a magyar tábor is! Ehhez a tipikus magyar bukósághoz csak gratulálni tudunk, mert alpári módon viselkedett nagy unalmában a drukkerhad! Mivel a közel 40.000 embernek, illetve abból is a magyar tábornak - tőlük kivülálló okokból - nem igazán tudta élvezni a meccset, elkezdték a vendégek milliárdos sztárját, C. Ronaldot pocskondiázni! Magyarul: homoszexuálisnak titulálták. Szégyen! Persze, hogy a játékos, a hüvelyujjával- és némi arcvonásokkal jelezte, hogy "vette a lapot"! Az érdekesség a dologban az, hogy egészen biztosan több, szebbnél-szebb-, szexisebbél-szexisebb csajokkal feküdt le az elmúlt fél évben, mint a teljes magyar tábor! Csak emlékeztetni szeretnénk a "magyar kultúrát", hogy a portugál zseniért pár héttel ezelőtt 80.000 ember ment ki, őrjöngeni a Bernabeu-stadionba! Hát igen, ott a nívós foci mellé, nívós drukkerek is el kellenének...

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Szépen levizsgázott primitívségből szerda este a magyar tábor! (foci24.net)


----------



## xsechmadi (2009 Szeptember 10)

afca írta:


> <table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="font-size: 12px;" align="middle"><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azt hiszem ez már nem a focira tartozik, hanem egy-két ember szellemi műveltségéhez és színvonalához. A baj az hogy egyre többen vannak...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Elmarad a DAC-Slovan focimeccs, amelyet az eredeti kiírásnak megfelelően vasárnap 19.30 óra kezdettel kellett volna lejátszani a DAC-stadionban - közölte a profutbal.sk hírportállal Zuzana Slivková , a Ligaunió (ÚLK) szóvivője.
Az ÚLK végrehajtó bizottsága a rendőrség javaslatára - a vonatkozó jogszabályokkal összhangban - közbiztonsági okok miatt egyhangúlag döntött arról, hogy a DAC-Slovan mérkőzést egy későbbi időpontra kell halasztani.
A klubok egyelőre nem erősítették meg az információkat.
(profutbal.sk)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 10)

afca írta:


> <table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="font-size: 12px;" align="middle"><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Ja, Fedor volt az. Nála primitívebb sport "újságíró" kevés van. Igazi féreg az illető.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 10)

afca írta:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; font-color: #000000" align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaj, Istenem... És? Ez legyen a legnagyobb bajunk! Senki nem foglalkozik ezzel. Pár ezren unatkoztak és nem szeretik Céert.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 10)

xsechmadi írta:


> Reméld a legjobbat, számíts a legrosszabbra..
> Lesz ez jobb is. Focistáink is kezdenek felnőni. Egyelőre el kell fogadni, hogy ennyire előttünk jár az elit foci.


Nem kell. Szlovákia nem fogadta el, és ott lesznek a vb-n. Egy ilyen rosszul játszó portugál csapatot meg lehetett volna verni, ha támadó felfogásban mentünk volna ki. Svéd meccs dettó, bár ott 1 pont már meg volt, csak ugye... De ott meg csatár nélkül mentünk ki.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 10)

Nos én nem vagyok nagy szakértő ,egyszerűen csak foci szerető magyar drukker,szerintem nem volt az a meccs annyira unalmas mint fentebb irjátok!Meglehetett volna verni a portugálokat is,a svédeket is ,szervezettebb játékkal,na és nagyobb szerencsével!_ szerintem alakul a válogatott,de a sok éves beidegződés leküzdéséhez idő kell!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 10)

Anikó, Mo-on 10 millió futballszakértő van.


----------



## SirMorton (2009 Szeptember 11)

a lényeg ,hogy még reménykedhetünk.
Hosszú évek után megint. habár tudjuk,hogy gyakorlati esélyünk 0.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 11)

*KÖZBIZTONSÁGI OKOKBÓL ELMARAD A DAC-SLOVAN PÁRHARC!*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Elmarad a DAC-Slovan focimeccs, amelyet az eredeti kiírásnak megfelelően vasárnap 19.30 óra kezdettel kellett volna lejátszani a DAC-stadionban – közölte a profutbal.sk hírpotállal Zuzana Slivková, a Ligaunió (ÚLK) szóvivője. <META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }--></STYLE>


 



Az ÚLK végrehajtó bizottsága a rendőrség javaslatára a vonatkozó jogszabályokkal összhangban közbiztonsági okok miatt egyhangúlag döntött arról, hogy a DAC-Slovan mérkőzést egy későbbi időpontra kell halasztani. 
Egyelőre nincsen döntés arról, milyen időpontban játsszák le az elhalasztott mérkőzést, amint nem áll rendelkezésünkre releváns információ egyik futballklub házatájáról sem. 
-para-


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 11)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Elmarad a DAC-Slovan összecsapás? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Az egyik szlovák internetes honlap a szlovák Ligacsapatok Szövetségének határozatára hivatkozva azt tette közzé, hogy a szeptember 13-ai DAC-Slovan bajnoki mérkőzést biztonsági okokból elhalasztják. 
A mérkőzés elhalasztásáról a rendőrség döntött a dokumentum szerint biztonsági okokból. Nem tudható meg a közleményből az sem, hogy mikorra halasztották az összecsapást.

Dunaszerdahelyen egyébként óriási az érdeklődés a mérkőzés iránt. Több ezer jegy kelt már el, a klub a mérkőzés kapcsán átépítette a vendégek szektorát, a hazai közönségnek is több kedvező lépést tett, hogy kényelmesebben tudják élvezni az összecsapást.

Tavaly november 1-jén sajnálatos incidens történt a dunaszerdahelyi stadionban a két csapat összecsapásán. A szlovák rendőri egységek, akik már reggeltől megszállták a várost a 17. percben berontottak a hazaiak szektorába, ahol magyarországi és csallóközi DAC szurkolók is tartózkodtak. Mindenkit gumibotoztak válogatás nélkül. Akkor sérült meg a 18 éves csallóközi Lengyel Krisztián is, akit újjá kellett éleszteni és mentőhelikopterrel elszállítani Pozsonyba. Azóta több műtéten esett keresztül és a brutális rendőrattak nyomait egész életén át magán viseli majd.
A DAC csapatát elkísérő szurkolókat több helyen is provokáció éri. Az utóbbi időben magas rendőri készültség előzi meg a dunaszerdahelyi sárga-kék szimpatizánsok utazásait. Legutóbb Nyitrán szinte az egész stadion egyöntetűen a magyarokat szidalmazta az egész mérkőzés alatt. A szlovák-magyar kapcsolatok egyik kényes témája mindmáig a 2008. november 1-jei dunaszerdahelyi rendőrattak.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Lizadog (2009 Szeptember 11)

Annak idején a '70-es évek Lantos Miska bácsitól megkérdezte egy sport riporter, hogy miért beteg a magyar foci. Mire az Aranycsapat jobb hátvédje az válaszolta, hogy lankadt f....-szal nem lehet b....-ni!


----------



## Lizadog (2009 Szeptember 11)

Minden elismerésem a fiúké. Ők mindent megpróbáltak. Csak a baj az, hogy a focit gólra játsszák. Erre már 1954-ben is rá kellett jönnünk, amikor a vereség fő okáról kérdezték a már fentebb idézett Lantos Mihályt, aki keserűen mondta, hogy sajnos a németek egy góllal többet rúgtak (már amit a játékvezető megadott), mint mi.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 11)




----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 11)

*Bodnár a halált okozó gázolásért egy év felfüggesztett börtönbüntetést kapott*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
<META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }A:link { so-language: zxx }--></STYLE>A Nyíregyházi Városi Bíróság bűnösnek találta Bodnár Lászlót, a Debrecen labdarúgóját halálos közúti baleset gondatlan okozásának vétségében, és egy év börtönbüntetésre ítélte, amelynek végrehajtását egy évre felfüggesztette. 



 Bodnár László
telesport.hu


Az MLSZ tájékoztatása szerint a válogatott hátvéd mellékbüntetésként 250 ezer forint pénzbüntetést kapott, illetve másfél évre eltiltották a közúti járművezetéstől. 
A büntetés kiszabásánál a bíróság figyelembe vette, hogy az áldozat ittas állapotban kerékpározott, s több KRESZ-szabályt is megsértett. Az ítéletet az ügyész, valamint Bodnár László és védői is tudomásul vették, így az a mai napon jogerőre emelkedett. 
Bodnár augusztus 28-án 21 óra körül Nyírbátornál, lakott területen kívül elgázolt egy láthatósági mellényt viselő 34 éves kerékpárost, aki a helyszínen életét vesztette. A férfiról a későbbi vizsgálatok során kiderült, hogy erősen ittas volt, illetve a felezővonal mellett haladt biciklijével. Bodnárt megszondáztatták a helyszínen, de a teszt nem mutatott ittasságot. 
A Bajnokok Ligájába jutott DVSC-TEVA játékosa a baleset után nem vállalta a szereplést a múlt szombati Svédország elleni világbajnoki selejtezőn, szerdán Portugália ellen azonban már pályára lépett. 
mti/para


----------



## arkark (2009 Szeptember 11)

igen
igazad van
sajnos politikai szinten meg mély hallgatás volt

ark


----------



## arkark (2009 Szeptember 11)

igen sajnos már fiatalon kiégetik a játékosokat
,a németeknél ez nem igy megy 

ark


----------



## arkark (2009 Szeptember 11)

no comment


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Számomra ez még mindig felfoghatatlan!
Részlet a honlapról: 

KÖVETKEZŐ MECCS <table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td style="vertical-align: middle; text-align: center; width: 90%; color: rgb(198, 0, 0); font-weight: bold; font-size: 11pt;" colspan="3" class="dvsc-jlist" width="45%"> Bajnokok Ligája</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: center; vertical-align: middle;" width="45%"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"></table>



</td><td class="dvsc-newslist_title" style="vertical-align: middle; text-align: center;"> VS</td><td class="ms-vb2" style="text-align: center; vertical-align: middle;" width="45%"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"></table>



</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-jlist" style="text-align: center;">Liverpool FC</td><td class="ms-vb"> 
</td><td class="dvsc-jlist" style="text-align: center;">DVSC-TEVA</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-jlist" colspan="3" style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 75%; color: rgb(198, 0, 0); text-align: center;">2009.09.16. 20:45 Liverpool</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Belépő a szentélybe:


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Belépő a szentélybe:


 Nagyon irigyellek!Várjuk a beszámolót!Majd figyellek a stadionban!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 12)

aniko45 írta:


> nagyon irigyellek!várjuk a beszámolót!majd figyellek a stadionban!!!



o.k


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 13)

pisti72 írta:


> o.k


 Dú jú szpí inglis???Hav du jú dú???


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Belépő a szentélybe:


 Elmentettem a jegyet!!!Marha szerencsés vagy!!Nyerjetek !!!


















http://www.silentpix.com/cgi-bin/tx/o.cgi?l=m_boost


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 13)

afca írta:


> Elmentettem a jegyet!!!Marha szerencsés vagy!!Nyerjetek !!!


Én is, lehet, hogy ezt a képet még az unokáimnak is mutogatni fogom 
Nyerjünk,...ugyanmá' . Ez olyan, mintha a Végfarkasdnak mondanád, hogy verjék meg a Szlovánt


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Én is, lehet, hogy ezt a képet még az unokáimnak is mutogatni fogom
> Nyerjünk,...ugyanmá' . Ez olyan, mintha a Végfarkasdnak mondanád, hogy verjék meg a Szlovánt


 Vágfarkasd!Nem Végfarkasd


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 13)

Nádszeg-Vásárút 0-1.
Jobb volt a Vásárút.....na meg a bíró!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Nem tudjátok melyik adó közvetiti a szerdai Loki meccset?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 13)

aniko45 írta:


> Nem tudjátok melyik adó közvetiti a szerdai Loki meccset?



Csak a Digitv adja, ami szerintem felétek is el van terjedve, mint az influenza. Ha nem vagy előfizetője , akkor streamelned kellene, de sajnos nem leszek itthon, hogy ebben segítsek. Hátha Afcát meg lehetne kérni..


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 13)

afca írta:


> Nádszeg-Vásárút 0-1.
> Jobb volt a Vásárút.....na meg a bíró!!


Egyszer a DAC nak, máskor a Nádszegnek nem megy


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 14)

Barátaim!
Holnap reggel indulok Liverpooolba!
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## goodvox (2009 Szeptember 14)

aniko45 írta:


> Nem tudjátok melyik adó közvetiti a szerdai Loki meccset?



Elvileg itt is nézheted http://www.digisport.hu/live/. Ha jól tudom, október végig ingyenes lesz.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Barátaim!
> Holnap reggel indulok Liverpooolba!
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 <TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>FC LIVERPOOL - DVSC DEBRECEN
Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzés​</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


0:3 

17,Rudolf
44,Oláh
76,Leandro


----------



## Brigittee (2009 Szeptember 15)

mi lett a mai liverpool meccs vége?


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 16)

Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) végrehajtó bizottsága egyhangúlag elfogadta a "tisztességes finanszírozás" elvét, amellyel azt igyekszik elérni, hogy a jövőben kizárólag kiegyensúlyozott költségvetésű klubok szerepelhessenek a nemzetközi kupákban.
Az alapelv egyértelmű: az az együttes, amely indulni szeretne nemzetközi kupaküzdelmekben, csak annyit költhet, amennyit megtermel. Vagyis a hitelben megszerzett győzelmek korszakának - amiként Michel Platini UEFA-elnök sok csapat jelenlegi gyakorlatát jellemzi - vége. Az európai szövetség vezetője szerint nem járható út, hogy klubok jövőbeni sikerek reményében eladósodnak, és még meg sem szerzett jövedelmekből igyekeznek fenntartani magukat.

A változtatásra vonatkozó elvi egyetértés ugyan megvan, a gyakorlati megvalósítás azonban még várat magára, az új rendszert ugyanis mintegy három év alatt vezetnék be. Amennyiben a tervezett módosítások már érvényben lennének, olyan klubok, mint a Manchester United, az Internazionale, a Chelsea vagy a Liverpool nem vehetnének részt a BL-küzdelmekben.

A fair play finanszírozás elvét augusztus 28-án fogadta el az UEFA stratégiai bizottsága - amelyben a ligák, a klubok és a játékosok képviselői is ott vannak -, kedden pedig a végrehajtó testület is hasonlóan foglalt állást.

Az elképzelések szerint az UEFA a 2012/2013-as idényben szándékozik behatóan megvizsgálni a megelőző két szezon számláit, s egy független testület azt követően élne a szankcionálás lehetőségével. A skála a bírság kiszabásától a kizárásig terjedne.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 16)

<TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class="matchLogo droit">Ajax </TD><TD class=matchScore>6 - 0</TD><TD class="matchLogo gauche">NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD class="tableaun centre">



 </TD><TD> </TD><TD class="tableaun centre">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR class=match><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE class="tableaun centre" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="95%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Lieu : Amsterdam ArenA, Amsterdam</TD></TR><TR><TD>Date : 13/09/09 - 14h30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Statut : Terminé</TD></TR><TR><TD>Spectateurs : 48 127</TD></TR><TR><TD>Compétition : Eredivisie</TD></TR><TR><TD>Saison : 2009/2010</TD></TR><TR><TD>Arbitre : Bas Nijhuis</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD><TABLE class="tableaun centre" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width=290 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=gras>Buteurs :</TD></TR><TR><TD>10' 1-0 Cvitanich
18' 2-0 Vertonghen
41' 3-0 Suarez
45' 4-0 Cvitanich
47' 5-0 Kennedy
62' 6-0 Cvitanich</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR class=match><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tableaur cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width=250><TBODY><TR><TD class="choix_tableau gras centre">Ajax</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Stekelenburg</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Van der Wiel</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Alderweireld</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Vertonghen</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Emanuelson</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Kennedy</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>De Zeeuw</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Enoh (46' Anita)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Aissati (71' Sulejmani)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Cvitanich (77' Pantelic)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Suarez (C.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class="matchLigne1 centre">*Entraîneur :*
Martin Jol</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class="tableauj centre" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=160 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>



*Cartons jaunes :* </TD></TR><TR><TD>17' Zwaanswijk
27' Amoah
50' Kolkka
50' Aissati
84' Vertonghen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=tableaur cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width=250><TBODY><TR><TD class="choix_tableau centre gras">NAC Breda</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Ten Rouwelaar</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Fehér</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Penders (C.)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Zwaanswijk</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Schilder</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>De Graaf</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Kwakman</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Gorter</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Kolkka</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne2>Amoah (63' Leonardo)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=matchLigne1>Lurling (77' Snoyl)</TD></TR><TR><TD class="matchLigne1 centre">*Entraîneur :*
Robert Maaskant</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ihi (2009 Szeptember 16)

1- 0 lett a vége...

Debrecen kihozta amit lehetett ebből a meccsből...

papírforma eredmény...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 17)

Szia Pisti!
Sajnos nem néztem ,de a Kossuth rádión végig izgultam a meccset,.Gratulálok a Lokinak ,remekül helyt álltak!Várom a beszámolódat,remélem csodás élményben volt részed!Üdv. 
CSAK A LOKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 17)

A hétvégi Holland bajnoki fordulók játékos értékelése:

*PSV:* Isaksson 6; Manolev 6.5; Ooijer 6.5; Simons 6; Pieters 6; Afellay – (Toivonen 6.5); Bakkal 6; Engelaar 6.5; Lazovic 6.5; Koevermans 6 (Wuytens -); Dzsudzsák 6.5 (Reis -).
RODA JC: Castro 6; De Fauw 6; Addo 6; Kah 5.5; De Jong 6; Delorge 5.5 (Skoubo -); Linssen 6; Janssen 5.5; Vormer 5.5 (Bodor -); Hadouir 6 (Stchuin Djoum -); Junker 5.5.
Scheidsrechter: Blom 7
*Rapporteur:* André Hofman 

*FC TWENTE:* Boschker 6; Stam 6.5; Douglas 6.5; Wisgerhof 6; Kuiper 6 (Carney -); Tioté 4; Perez 6 (Akram -); Janssen 6.5 (Brama 6); Stoch 6.5; N’Kufo 6; Ruiz 6.
FC UTRECHT: Vorm 6.5; Keller 6; Dickoh 6; Wuytens 6; Lensky 6; Silberbauer 6; Van Dijk 6; Nijholt 5 (Asare -; Danso -); Mertens 6.5; Mulenga 6; Van Wolfswinkel. 7.5
Scheidsrechter: Van Boekel 6.5
*Rapporteur:* Piet Fransen

*SC HEERENVEEN:* Lejsal 6; Bak Nielsen 6; Breuer 6.5; Dingsdag 5; Koning 6 (Papadopoulos -); Grindheim 5; Losada 6.5; Svec 6 (Elm -): Beerens 5; Sibon 6; Paulo Henrique 5 (Assaidi -).
FC GRONINGEN: Luciano 8; De Roover 6; Granqvist 7; Svejdik 6.5; Stenman 6; Enevoldsen 6; Holla 6.5; Van de Laak 6.5; Zonneveld 5 (Lovre -); Pedersen 6 (Ajilore -); Nordstrand 6.5 (Matavz -).
Scheidsrechter: Kuipers 6
*Rapporteur:* John van den Brom

*ADO DEN HAAG:* Diteweg 6; Ammi 6; Derijck 6.5; Horváth 6.5; Kum 6; Verhoek 7 (Ignacio -); Buijs 6; Van den Bergh 6 (Schwiebbe -); Soltani 6 (Vicento -); Immers 6.5; Milic 6.5.
AZ: Romero 6; Jaliens 6; Moisander 5 (Elm -); Klavan 5.5; Poulsen 5; Holman 5 (Ari -); Mendes da Silva 5.5 (Swerts -); Schaars 6; Martens 6; Dembélé 6.5; Lens 6.
Scheidsrechter: Luinge 7
*Rapporteur:* John Rep

*WILLEM II:* Aerts 5; Janse 6; Swinkels 5.5; Biemans 6; Livramento 6 (Schenkel -); Zijler 7; Kargbo 6.5; Boutahar 6 (Van der Heijde -); Gregoire 5; Sheotahul 5; Demouge 5.
FEYENOORD: Van Dijk 5; Fernández 4.5 (Leerdam -); Vlaar 6; Bahia 6.5; Van Bronckhorst 5; El Ahmadi 6 (Wijnaldum -); De Guzman 6; Fer 7; Slory 6.5; Tomasson 7.5; Cissé 5 (Biseswar -).
Scheidsrechter: Gumienny (Bel) 6.5
*Rapporteur:* Peter Kemper

*SPARTA:* Seliga 6; Boakye 5.5; Adelye 6; Van Gessel 6; Slijngard 5.5; Rutjes 5; Falkenburg 6.5 (Bakens -); Strootman 5.5; Denneboom 6 (Duplan -); Bodul 5 (Dissels -); Poepon 6.
RKC WAALWIJK: Wevers 5; D.Mulder 6; Gudde 6; Varela 5; Colin 5.5; Obodai 5; Berger 5.5; Metaj 5 (Agustien -); Benschop 5.5 (Van Hout -); Idabdelhay 5.5; Boerrigter 6.5 (Vink -).
Scheidsrechter: Janssen 6
*Rapporteur:* Henk Warnas

*VVV VENLO:* Gentenaar 7; Timisala 6.5; Verdellen 6.5; Paauwe 7; Fleuren 6.5; Leemans 6.5; Honda 7; Auassar 6.5; Schaken 6.5 (Viana -): Calabro 6.5 (De Regt -); Ahahaoui 6 (Dadda -).
HERACLES ALMELO: Pieckenhagen 5.5; Breukers 6; Maertens 5; Van der Linden 5.5; Jallo 5.5; Overtoom 6; Vejinovic 5 (Schulmeister -); Fledderus 6; Douglas 5 (Ornoch -); Dost 5.5; Everton 5 (Hakola -).
Scheidsrechter: Van Egmond 6.5
*Rapporteur:* Pierre Vermeulen

*AJAX:* Stekelenburg 6; Van der Wiel 7; Alderweireld 7; Vertonghen 8; Emanuelson 7.5; De Zeeuw 7.5; Enoh 7 (Anita 7); Aissati 7 (Sulejmani -); Bakircioglu 7; Cvitanich 8 (Pantelic -); Suaréz 7.
NAC: Ten Rouwelaar 4; Fehér 5; Penders 4; Zwaanswiijk 5; Schilder 6; Gorter 4; De Graaf 6; Kwakman 5; Kolkka 5; Amoah 6 (Leonardo -); Lurling 4.
Scheidsrechter: Nijhuis 6
*Rapporteur:* Orlando Trustfull

*VITESSE:* Velthuizen 7; Van der Struijk 6; Sprockel 6; Van Diermen 6.5; Jong-A-Ping 6; Claudemir 6; Verhaegh 6; Hofs 5.5 (Stefanovic -); Molhoek 5.5 (Büttner -); Kolk 5.5 (Snijders -); Nilsson 6.5.
NEC: Babos 6; Wellenberg 6; Van Eijden 6 (Pothuizen -); Zomer 6; El-Akchaoui 6.5; Radomski 6; Fejzullahu 6; Davids 6.5; Worm 5 (Kivuvu -); Vleminckx 6; El Kabir 6.
Scheidsrechter: Wegereef 7
*Rapporteur:* Cees van Kooten


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 17)

Nincs ékszinkék sálam, nem vagyok meleg és nem veszek szlovák terméket. Szlovákia legjobb és legsikeresebb csapatának szurkolok, és rajtam kívül még több millióan értik, hogy mire gondolok, amikor azt mondom B-Közép.A "világranglistán" megelőzzük a Szlovant, és nem örülök hogy ha a turisták összekeverik Dunaszerdahelyt Nagyszombattal. Büszkén gondolok a kupagyőzelmekre , a Bayern elleni meccsre, Pintére és a Janira. Szeretem az YBSt, a WAt, a FHt ,a sárga - kék mezt. Itt élek Csallóköz szívében, fociban MI vagyunk a császárok és igenis nálunk élnek a világ legkeményebb szurkolói! DUNASZERDAHELY !
Én így szeretlek.
























http://www.fcdac1904.com/forum/posting.php?mode=smilies&f=17#


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 17)

*BL - Bodnár a forduló álomcsapatában az Eurosport szerint*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, szeptember 17 - 19:38 
A debreceni Bodnár László bekerült a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája 1. fordulójának álomcsapatába az Eurosport válogatása alapján. 


 Bodnár László és a DVSC-TEVA
MTI


A DVSC-TEVA védője a Liverpool elleni szerdai 1-0-s vereség alkalmával mutatott teljesítményével szolgált rá az elismerésre. Az indoklás alapján Bodnár nehéz heteken van túl - a televíziós csatorna honlapja utal a halált okozó balesete miatt kiszabott felfüggesztett börtönbüntetésre -, ennek ellenére jól játszott és felfutásaival több alkalommal okozott gondot az angolok védelmének. 
Az Eurosport 1. fordulós álomcsapata: 
Dioniszisz Kiotisz (Apoel Nicosia) - Bodnár László (DVSC-TEVA), Eliaquim Mangala (Standard Liége), Madjid Bougherra (Glasgow Rangers), Marcel Scha:fer (Wolfsburg) - Oleg Guszev (Dinamo Kijev), Xavi (FC Barcelona), Clarence Seedorf (AC Milan), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) - Grafite (Wolfsburg), Filippo Inzaghi (AC Milan)


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 17)

*BL - A Debrecen megizzasztotta a Liverpoolt*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, szeptember 17 - 10:48 
A Liverpool-Debrecen szerdai labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportmérkőzést követően az angol lapok egybehangzó véleménye szerint a magyar csapat ellen alaposan megszenvedett a sorozat ötszörös győztese, amely az 1-0-lal 100. alkalommal diadalmaskodott a legrangosabb európai kupasorozatban. 


 Fodor Marcell és Steven Gerrard csatája
SITA/AP - felvétel




















A The Independent tudósítása "Kuyt mentette meg a Vörösöket" címmel olvasható, a cikk írója szerint a Debrecen kemény ellenfél volt, Rafael Benítez szavait idézve ez azonban korántsem volt meglepő, hiszen ha egy kiscsapat eljut a BL-ig, az foggal-körömmel harcol. A lap szerint a magyarok az első félidőben Czvitkovics Péter lövésénél jártak a legközelebb a gólhoz.
A The Sun szintén a győztes gólt szerző Kuytot élteti és továbbra is remek húzásnak tartja Beníteztől - aki 300. liverpooli mérkőzésén ült a kispadon -, hogy befejező csatárként számít a holland válogatott támadóra.
A Daily Star szerint "Kuyt szárnyalt, ám a többi liverpooli sztár nem tudott csillogni", míg a Daily Mirror hasábjain ez olvasható: "Kuyt mentette meg az európai jubileumot". Utóbbi napilap, egyedüliként a magyar játékosokat is osztályozta, amiből kiderült, hogy a két csapat között valóban kis különbség.
A Daily Mirror osztályzatai:
FC Liverpool: Pepe Reina 7 - Glen Johnson 6, Jamie Carragher 7, Martin Skrtel 6, Emiliano Insúa 6 - Josszi Benajun 6 (Javier Mascherano, 88.), Steven Gerrard 7, Lucas Leiva 6, Albert Riera 6 (Ryan Babel, 80.) - Dirk Kuyt 8 (Fábio Aurélio, 90.), Fernando Torres 7
Debrecen: Vukasin Poleksic 7 - Bodnár László 6, Komlósi Ádám 7, Mészáros Norbert 7, Fodor Marcell 6 - Luís Ramos 6 (Laczkó Zsolt, 67.) - Czvitkovics Péter 6, Kiss Zoltán 5, Leandro 7, Szakály Péter 6 (Feczesin Róbert, 79.)- Adamo Coulibaly 6
A cserejátékosok nem kaptak osztályzatot.
Noha kikapott, mégis jól sikerült a Debrecen történetének első labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzése, ugyanis a magyar bajnok az Anfield Roadon megszorongatta az ötszörös győztes Liverpoolt, amely végül 1-0-ra nyert.
"Túlzás lenne azt mondani, hogy örülök az eredménynek, de azért mégiscsak egy gólt kapni az Anfield Roadon az egy óriási dolog" - értékelte a történteket Kiss Zoltán csapatkapitány. "Azt, hogy hány százalékon pörgött a Liverpool, nem tudom, hiszen nincsen viszonyítási alapom, ugyanakkor azt gondolom, a Lyon elleni mérkőzés jóval nehezebb lesz. Nem mertünk nagyon kitámadni, nehogy túl nagy területük legyen".
A találkozón eltiltása miatt nem léphetett pályára a selejtezősorozatban három gólt is szerző Varga József, így ő csak nézőként szurkolhatott társainak: "Nem mondhatnám, hogy csalódott vagyok, hiszen ha a meccs képét nézzük, azért egy góllal jobb volt a Liverpool. Nehéz volt kintről végignézni a mérkőzést, de remekül teljesített a csapat. Lehet, hogy kívülről úgy tűnt, nem veszi teljesen komolyan a találkozót a Liverpool, de szerintem ez elképzelhetetlen, hiszen az könnyen a visszájára sülhetett volna el még egy ilyen nagy csapatnál is. Néha kicsit bátortalanok voltunk, de amikor elvállaltuk a futásokat és a passzokat, rögtön feljavultunk." Az összecsapást a holland Dirk Kuyt döntötte el, a DVSC-TEVA egyik legnagyobb helyzetét pedig Adamo Coulibaly hagyta ki: "Reina nagyon jól jött ki, nagyon nehéz volt ellőni a labdát. Ma csak harcolni tudtam, két támadóval természetesen kicsivel könnyebb dolgom van, a Lyon ellen már győzni szeretnénk, de természetesen a pontszerzés is jó lenne."
A csapatban a legtöbb BL-rutinnal Bodnár László rendelkezik, véleménye szerint is jól helytállt az együttes: "Négy évig voltam a Dinamo Kijevben, szóval én már játszottam a Bajnokok Ligájában, mondtam is a többieknek, hogy ez bizony más lesz, sokkal gyorsabb lesz a játék, mint otthon egy bajnokin. Úgy érzem, nagyon pozitívan jöttünk ki ebből a mai mérkőzésből. Külön motiváció számomra, ha ilyen játékosok ellen léphetek pályára, az lenne persze az igazi, ha ez hétről hétre így menne. A Lyon elleni találkozó szerintem sokkal nehezebb lesz, egységesebbnek tűnik. Ez a mai Liverpool bevallom, engem kicsit meglepett, azt hittem, jobban odaszegeznek minket majd a kapu elé."
Laczkó Zsolt csereként lépett pályára, több jó megoldása is volt: "Nehéz volt csereként beszállni, hiszen a Liverpool egy fantasztikus csapat, de megpróbáltam tenni a dolgomat. Úgy gondolom, ha van egy kis szerencsénk, akkor máshogy is alakulhatott volna a dolog, de így sem vallottunk szégyent. Az első félidőben sokat hibáztunk. Úgy érzem, ha több ilyen kaliberű csapattal találkoznánk, akkor megszoknánk ezt a tempót.
A Debrecen a 2. fordulóban, szeptember 29-én az Olympique Lyon együttesét fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban. 
MTI 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/09/17/bl-debrecen-megizzasztotta-liverpoolt


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 18)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Vörös posztó a DAC </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17199&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=17199&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.09.18. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Miközben Robert Fico kormányfő Bajnai Gordon magyar kollégájával tárgyalt, a háttérben szépen elintézték, hogy a DAC-Slovan labdarúgó-mérkőzést elhalasszák, biztonsági okokra hivatkozva. 
Az ősi rivális fogadása Dunaszerdahelyen nem kis energiát emésztett fel. Szinte az egész város, de mondhatjuk, hogy az egész Felvidék készült az összecsapásra, de hiába! A meccset lefújták, kockázatosnak ítélték megrendezni! Vagyis Dunaszerdahelyt és a magyarságot ismét büntették! Pont akkor, amikor a szlovák kormányfő, Robert Fico magyar kollégájával, Bajnai Gordonnal találkozott. Akarva akaratlanul is szemet szúr a véletlen egybeesés. Egy napon történik a szlovák-magyar mosolytalálkozó és a dunaszerdahelyi mérkőzés lefújása is. 

Vegyük sorba, *vajon kiknek az érdekét szolgálta a mérkőzés elhalasztása?*

Slovan – A pozsonyi klubnak is érdeke, hogy elmaradjon a mérkőzés, hiszen négy-öt játékosa is a válogatott tagja, akik az előző héten Észak-ĺrországban játszottak, így nem tudtak készülni klubcsapatukkal. A Slovan amúgy is gyengélkedik, hiszen három forduló óta nem tudott már győzni és a klub háza táján is zűrök vannak. A szurkolók nem nézik jó szemmel, hogy ligetfalusiak irányítják a csapatot. A pozsonyi kék-fehérek már két mérkőzéssel adósak, hiszen a 2. fordulóban elmaradt a Zsolna elleni találkozó és most a dunaszerdahelyi gárda elleni is.

Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség – Nekik bizonyára abból szempontból jó, hogy elmarad az összecsapás, hogy megmutathatják hatalmukat a Ligás Klubok Uniója szervezettel együtt. Nem első ízben hoznak kemény döntést a magyar csapatnak tartott DAC labdarúgóklubjával szemben. Folyamatosan játékoseltiltás és kemény büntetések kiszabása jellemzi a sárga-kékekkel szembeni tevékenységüket. Legutóbb a nyitrai incidens miatt kellett 2500,- eurót fizetnie a dunaszerdahelyi klubnak állítólagos szurkolói magatartásért. Érdemes felidézni, hogy a nyitrai ultrák kezdték először betondarabokkal dobálni a dunaszerdahelyieket majd pedig egészen a mérkőzés végéig szidalmazták a magyar nemzetiségű szurkolókat.
Kaliňák-féle szlovák rendőrség – Biztonsági okokra hivatkoznak és az új sporttörvényt veszik alapul, amely a rendőrségnek még nagyobb jogköröket biztosít. Ugyan kimondja, hogy a stadionba csak a főrendező kérésére vonulhatnak be, de viszont előzetesen megtilthatja a mérkőzés megrendezését vagy zárt kapus mérkőzést javasolhat, ha információik vannak arra vonatkozólag, hogy a mérkőzés komoly veszélynek van kitéve. Ebben csak az a fura, hogy a rendőrség egységei Zsolnán a horvát és szerb szurkolókat is megverték ebben az évben bár előzőleg biztosan tudták, hogy az említett országokból sem csupán a békés szurkolócsoport érkezik majd, hanem a klubok legvérmesebb ultrái is képviseltetik majd magukat. Vajon az nem fordult meg a fejükben, hogy akkor nem engedik a vendégszurkolókat Dunaszerdahelyre, hogy békésen le lehessen játszani a mérkőzést? Megtehették volna. Jogkörük és lehetőségük arra is kiterjed, hogy amennyiben már tudomást szereztek olyan információkról ami szerint más államok ultrái a mérkőzésre jönnének, hogy felvegyék a kapcsolatot az adott állam rendőrségével és megakadályozzák beutazásukat az országba. Ezt sem tették! És végül a legszembetűnőbb tény. A mi adónkból is fizetik a rendőrséget, amelynek kötelessége, hogy rendet teremtsen és biztosítsa a közrendet! Amennyiben nem tudja maradéktalanul ellátni feladatát, abban az esetben változtatni kell a vezetőségen és struktúráján! Erre viszont nem fog sor kerülni, hiszen Fico jobbkeze a belügyminiszter.

Robert Fico – Nem utolsósorban a szlovák kormányfőnek is érdeke volt a mérkőzés elhalasztása. Bár bizonyára nem egy lelkes DAC-rajongó, de informátorai által tudja, hogy milyen sok magyar szurkol a csapatnak és pont most, amikor az újabb magyar miniszterelnököt is zsebre vágta nem engedhet meg magának egy újabb nemzetközi botrányt, amelyre esetlegesen saját maga vagy a kormány adna parancsot a mérkőzésen vagy azt megelőzően. Most, hogy a nagyvilág előtt békés politikusként mutatkozott, aki elutazott magyar földre, hogy találkozzon a jelenlegi magyar kormányfővel nem jönne ki jól belőle, ha Dunaszerdahelyen esetlegesen szlovák futballhuligánok szétvernék a várost és a hazai nézőkre támadnának. Hiszen, ahogy előbb említettem a rendőrök már nem lennének a stadionban, így nem tudnák megvédeni a slovanistákat és a dunaszerdahelyieket ütlegelni.

Láthatjuk tehát, hogy a focit is sajnos a politika irányítja és ez még szembetűnőbb a DAC esetében, amely vörös posztó nemcsak a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség szemében, hanem a szlovák politikusok szemében is. 

A dunaszerdahelyiek csalódottak és mindenki, aki a sárga-kékeknek szurkol, hiszen egyhangú döntéssel tönkreteszik több ezer ember vasárnapját és szurkolását. Nem beszélve a dunaszerdahelyi klub előkészületeiről, akik már több ezer jegyet eladtak és lázasan készülődtek a mérkőzésre, amelynek előkészületeire több tízezer eurót már kifizettek. A legrosszabb mikor egy kimagasló eseményre készülő ember munkáját semmibe veszik és egyszerűen megalázzák, semmibe véve fáradozásait. A DAC-al ezt csinálták. Semmibe vették a játékosok edzéseit, a klub intézkedéseit, a szurkolók készülődéseit.

Milyen jogon? Mire hivatkoznak?
A rendőrség komoly biztonsági kockázatot emleget, utcai összecsapásokat vizionál. Teszi ezt akkor, amikor a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség is átrakja a Fradi-MTK mérkőzést vasárnapra, hogy ne legyen módjuk eljönni a keménymagnak a DAC-meccsre. Teszi ezt akkor a rendőrség, amikor a klub bebiztosítja a biztonsági szolgálat kiképzett embereit és a vendégszektort megerősíti. 

Mit mond a klub?

Sajtóközleményben adott hangot csalódottságának és megdöbbenésének a dunaszerdahelyi labdarúgóklub vezetősége miután a héten, csütörtökön kiderült, nem rendezik meg a szeptember 13-ai DAC-Slovan bajnoki mérkőzést. Az ősi rivális fogadására már két hete készült a dunaszerdahelyi klub és folyamatosan építették át a stadiont és egyeztettek a rendvédelmi, tűzvédelmi és egészségügyi szervekkel. Szeptember 10-ig még a nagyszombati kerületi rendőrség illetékeseivel is tárgyalásban álltak, de délután már egy szlovák sport honlap arról számolt be, hogy biztonsági kockázat miatt elhalasztják a mérkőzést. 

Sajtónyilatkozatában az FK DAC 1904 vezetősége kijelenti, hogy minden szükséges intézkedést a magasan veszélyesnek titulált mérkőzés kapcsán megtettek és minden hatósággal egyeztettek. Nyugtalanítónak nevezte a dunaszerdahelyi klub, hogy elmarad a bajnoki mérkőzés, amelyről ők értesítést sem kaptak, csupán a tömegtájékoztatási eszközökből értesültek a Ligás Klubok Uniójának döntéséről. Sajtónyilatkozatában a klub kijelenti, hogy a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség érvényben lévő rendelkezései és szabályzata szerint járt el a mérkőzés megrendezése kapcsán.

Az FK DAC 1904 a Ligás Klubok Uniójának döntését egyoldalúnak nevezi, amely döntésének meghozatala kapcsán nem egyeztetett a rendező dunaszerdahelyi klubbal. A klub mély sajnálatát fejezi ki szurkolói kapcsán is, akik tömegesen készültek a mérkőzés megnézésére.

Leszögezhetjük tehát, hogy a nagypolitika nem ismer határokat beférkőzik még a sportba is, amely az emberek szórakoztatását szolgálná. A dunaszerdahelyieknek így marad a várakozás, hogy majd amikor megfelelő lesz a politikai helyzet és a Slovan focistái is készen állnak talán megmérkőzhet egymással a két csapat. Szomorúan állapíthatjuk meg, hogy miközben a múlt héten Robert Fico szlovák kormányfő magyar földön mosta le Bajnai Gordon magyar miniszterelnököt, addig a háttérben olyan játszma kezdődött, amelynek végét megjósolni nem lehet csak találgatásokba bocsátkozhatunk. A héten Zsolnára utazik a DAC, akiket bizonyára lelkes szurkolóik is elkísérnek majd. Bízzunk benne, hogy jó eredménnyel térnek majd haza a sárga-kékek és szurkolóik is végig sportszerűen biztatják majd csapatukat nem felülve a szlovák politika által gerjesztett provokációnak, amelyet már több városban is megtapasztalhattak.

Karaffa Attila, Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 18)

Zsolna-DAC


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok! Megjöttem!
Szavakkal nem lehet leírni ezt az élményt, ezt át kell élni!
Tényleg egy más világ, a stadion és környéke, a kocsmákkal, a szurkolókkal, leírhatatlan atmoszféra.
Nagyon jó fejek a liverpooliak, egy rossz szavam nem lehet senkire, a taxisoförtől kezdve KOP tag szurkolókig, a csaposokkal bezárólag mindenkit beleértve.

Sosem fogom elfelejteni, amíg élek!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Sziasztok! Megjöttem!
> Szavakkal nem lehet leírni ezt az élményt, ezt át kell élni!
> Tényleg egy más világ, a stadion és környéke, a kocsmákkal, a szurkolókkal, leírhatatlan atmoszféra.
> Nagyon jó fejek a liverpooliak, egy rossz szavam nem lehet senkire, a taxisoförtől kezdve KOP tag szurkolókig, a csaposokkal bezárólag mindenkit beleértve.
> ...


 Irigyellek és örülök,hogy csupa jó élményed van!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*UEFA-coëfficiëntenranglijst
*

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> </TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_ranking_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_09/10_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_08/09_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_07/08_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_06/07_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_05/06_</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>_*2010*_</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 1. ENG</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>68,856</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,928</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>17,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>16,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>14,428</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6/7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 2. SPA</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>66,900</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,071</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>13,312</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>13,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>19,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15,642</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7/7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 3. ITA</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>53,052</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,142</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,928</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15,357</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7/7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 4. DUI</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>50,707</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,583</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12,687</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>13,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,437</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 5. FRA</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>42,906</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,928</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,812</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 6. RUS</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>39,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 7. OEK</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>37,550</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,800</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>16,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top> 8. ROE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>37,158</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,642</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,600</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>16,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>* 9. NED*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*30,713*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*3,583*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*6,333*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*5,000*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*8,214*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*7,583*</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>*5/6*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10. POR</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>30,629</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,785</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7,928</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8,083</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11. TUR</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>30,050</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,200</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,100</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12. ZWI</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>26,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,900</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,100</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>13. DEN</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>25,950</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8,200</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>14. GRI</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>24,899</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,900</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15. SCH</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>24,791</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>16. BUL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>21,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>17. BEL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>21,300</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,100</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,700</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>18. TSJ</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>20,575</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,700</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>19. CYP</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>17,499</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>20. NOO</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>17,400</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,100</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,400</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,400</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>21. ISR</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>17,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>22. SLW</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15,832</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>23. OOS</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>15,075</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,200</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>23. ZWE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>14,191</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,400</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>25. SER</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>13,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>26. POL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>12,541</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>27. KRO</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>11,332</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>28. WRU</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>10,291</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>29. IER</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,541</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>30. FIN</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>9,499</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,625</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>31. BOS</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8,749</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>32. LIT</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>8,416</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>33. LET</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>7,748</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>34. SLV</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,957</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>35. HON</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>36. MOL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>6,540</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>37. GEO</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,748</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>38. AZE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,498</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,375</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>39. IJS</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,415</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>40. MAC</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>5,332</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>41. LIE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>42. KAZ</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,499</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>43. EST</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>4,374</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,875</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>44. ALB</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>3,999</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,833</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>45. ARM</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,999</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>46. WAL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,581</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>47. MON</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>2,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>48. FAE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,832</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,666</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>49. NIE</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,624</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,125</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>50. LUX</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,249</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,333</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>51. AND</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>1,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>52. MAL</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,916</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,166</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=normal vAlign=top>53. SMA</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,750</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,500</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,250</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0,000</TD><TD class=normal vAlign=top>0/2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
_*2010*: totaal aantal deelnemers dit seizoen_

_ranglijst gebaseerd op het aantal punten behaald door aantal deelnemers uit één land. Het puntentotaal wordt gedeeld door het aantal deelnemers dit seizoen._


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

Dzsudzsákra megharagudtak a csehek, siratják a 3,5 millió koronájukat.

Mint arról beszámoltunk, csütörtökön egy nagyon izgalmas második félidőt követően, az utolsó percben kapott vitatott büntető után Dzsudzsák Balázzsal a kezdőben, 2-2-es döntetlent ért el Európa Liga-mérkőzésen a PSV Eindhoven a Sparta Praha otthonában. A pepsifoci.hu munkatársa a helyszínen követte végig a találkozót, és a mérkőzést követő eseményeket is. Ezekből kiderül, hogy a csapata mindkét góljából főszerepet vállaló magyar szélsőre igencsak megorrolhattak a cseh újságírók, hiszen jócskán alulosztályozták, valamint, hogy a Sparta 3,5 millió koronát bukott a döntetlennel.





*Minden a Loki BL-meneteléséről itt - kattints!*


*- pepsifoci.hu - *Dzsudzsák csapata egyik legaktívabb tagja volt, ráadásul mindkét holland-gólból kivette a részét: az elsőnél ő ívelte a kapu elé a szabadrúgást, amely után Reis egyenlített, majd a 90. percben válogatott középpályásunk szögletét követően egy kapu előtti tumultus után ítélt büntetőt a játékvezető a mérkőzés utolsó percében, amit Reis magabiztosan értékesített, kialakítva a 2-2-es végeredményt. 
Érdekes, hogy a PSV kapuja mögött helyet foglaló Sparta szimpatizánsok a mérkőzés hajrájában (már a büntető előtt is) többször színes papírpoharakat dobáltak a pályára, amiből kijutott a számukra végzetes szögletet elvégző Dzsudzsák Balázsnak is. 
A cseh újságok többsége szerint a bíró fosztotta meg őket a jogos győzelemtől, de a Sport című napilap a 11-est érő szabálytalanságot elkövetető Sparta-játékos nyakába varrja a három pont elvesztését, megemlítve, hogy 3,5 millió koronától (39 millió forint) fosztotta meg saját együttesét. 
A szaklap mai számában osztályozza a két csapat játékosait, ami igencsak sajátosra sikeredett, hiszen például van olyan prágai labdarúgó, aki szerintük 9-esre játszott, de olyan is, aki 2-esre (!). 
Dzsudzsák Balázs játékát a lap 4-esre értékelte, ami picit érthetetlen annak tükrében, hogy mindkét Eindhoven gólban elévülhetetlen érdemei voltak. Lehet, a cseh kollégák éppen ezért orroltak meg rá, és osztályozták le teljesítményét…. 



*Dzsudzsák teljesítménye számokban:
2 kapura lövés
15 jó átadás
6 rossz átadás
3 szerelés
5 cselsorozatot 
Emellett Dzsudzsákot háromszor állították meg a cseh védők, és a magyar szélsőnek volt egy gólpasszal felérő szabadrúgása. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Végignéztem a meccset.A PSV bírói segédlettel nyert.A Sparta magasan jobb csapat.A PSV a közelébe nem ér a Spartának.*


----------



## 133 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Jó magyar emberek vagyunk, elájulunk a Debrecen játékától (szerintem is jól játszottak), de az eredmény 1:0 oda!


----------



## 133 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Mi magyarok mindent tudunk már a fciból, csak nyerni nem!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 19)

133 írta:


> Jó magyar emberek vagyunk, elájulunk a Debrecen játékától (szerintem is jól játszottak), de az eredmény 1:0 oda!



Oszt akko' mi van?


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Oszt akko' mi van?


Semmi sincs!Remek helytállás volt!Csak igy tovább kedves Loki!
Gratula a szép utadhoz örülök hogy csodálatos élménnyel tértél haza!
Reméljük a Fradit is sikerül helyre tenni!


----------



## Sanyi72 (2009 Szeptember 19)

nem is tudom mikor lattam utoljara magyar focit sogorom mondta, hogy elkuldi dvdn. Szerinte is jol jatszott a Debrecen.


----------



## Jegkori11 (2009 Szeptember 19)

szerintem nagyon jó, hogy végre újra néznek a magyarok is magyar focit. jó, hogy újra van értelme nézni őket, szurkolni nekik, hinni bennük.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Akkor tartok egy kis képes beszámolót, ahogy ígértem.

Ez a belvárosi Liverpool shopban készült. Ezeket a tárgyakat direkt az aznapi meccsre gyártották:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Gyalog mentünk ki délelőtt az Anfield road-ra. Egy taxis látta, hogy debreceni szurkolók vagyunk, odajött hozzánk és megmutatta a liverpool játékosok által aláírt labdáját (úgy látszik mindig nála van, mint egy ereklye)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Ezek a képek az Albert pub -ban készültek, ez a KOP egyik törzshelye, közvetlen a stadion mellett van.
(A KOP a liverpooli ultrák neve)
A csapos nagyon jó fej volt, behívott minket a csapszék mögé. Egyébként az összes kocsmában, ahol voltunk a csaposok nagyon jó fejek voltak


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

A meccs előtt semmilyen szeparáció nem volt az utcán, angolok , magyarok békésen vonultak a bejáratok felé. A beléptetésnél a stewartok udvariasak és mosolygósak voltak. Angliában nem huligánoknak nézik a szurkolót, teljesen más társadalmi megítélése van , mint nálunk. Végül is ott mindenki szurkoló valamilyen szinten, a fociőrület az mindennapos "betegegség" arrafelé.

Ez a kép már bennt készült a stadionban a büfénél. Érdemes azon elgondolkodni, hogy mik vagyunk mi egy Liverpool szemében, mégis megadták nekünk a tiszteletet, egy nevenincs magyar csapatnak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

A szentélyben. Ekkor már elcseréltem a sálamat.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

You 'll never walk alone, a Liverpool himnusza. Még mindig borsódzik a hátam, ha rá gondolok, 45 ezer ember énekelte.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Haverkodás az angol szurkolókkal a meccs után szintén az Albert-ban. Nagyon jó hangulatot csináltunk ! Az angolok gratuláltak nekünk, azt mondták nem gondolták volna, hogy ilyen jók vagyunk, sem a csapatot, sem a szurkolást nézve. Az öreg aki szerintem a tulaj lehetett elkérte valamelyik srác zászlaját, amit mindenki aláírt és megígérte, hogy kirakja a falra a kocsmában. Mondtuk neki, hogy amikor jövünk az elődöntőre, akkor leellenőrizzük


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Irigyellek Pisti! Vajon nálunk mikor lesz a foci szórakozás s nem verekedés?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Noci87 írta:


> Irigyellek Pisti! Vajon nálunk mikor lesz a foci szórakozás s nem verekedés?


Majd ha Bukarestben ölelkeznek a dózsások meg a steua szurkolók?
Megmondjam? Mi azt már nem éljük meg.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 20)

133 írta:


> Jó magyar emberek vagyunk, elájulunk a Debrecen játékától (szerintem is jól játszottak), de az eredmény 1:0 oda!


 Kisbarátom hallottál már olyat,hogy a vereség ellenére emelt fővel jön le a csapat a pályáról???Ha nem akkor nálatok lehet vasvellával dobják be a labdát!!!Büszkének kell lennünk,hogy a LOKI a BL főtáláján van!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 20)

MŠK Žilina – DAC 1:0 (0:0) - ONLINE<!-- /#content-header -->

<META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }--></STYLE>Nem sikerült pontot szereznie Zsolnán a DAC-nak, holott három kapufát is lőttek, körülbelül ugyanennyi támadásból. A zsolnaiak viszont folyamatosan rohamozták a DAC-kaput, több száz százalékos gólhelyzetet is kihagytak, egyet azonban sikerült értékesíteniük. A pontszerzéshez nemcsak a szerencse hiányzott hát a DAC-nak hanem a nagyobb akarat is... 



 A DAC márciusban 5:1 arányban maradt alul a Zsolnán, a sárga mezes Admir Vladavič a mérkőzés hosszításában lotta a zsolnaiak ötödik gólját
Foto: SITA
*MŠK Žilina-DAC: Az edzők mondták *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Az edzők a maguk szempontjai szerin értékelték a párharcot, amint ez általában lenni szokott.



 Kurt Garger
web


*Pavel Hapal (MŠK Žilina):* Érdekes mérkőzés volt, de elégedett vagyok az eredménnyel és a játékkal is. Az ellenkezője történt annak, ami a Slovan elleni meccsünkön volt. Az ellenfél középtávolságból veszélyeztetett. Két kapufával, de ennek ellenére az történt a pályán, amit mi akartunk és megérdemelten nyertünk. Kár, hogy nem értéksítettük néhány szólónkat és nem biztosítottuk a győzelmet. A DAC jól védekezett, de így is több gólhelyzetet dolgoztunk ki 
*Kurt Garger (DAC): *Jó meccset láthattunk, három helyzetünk volt két kapufával. A tavalyi második csapat ellen jó meccset játszottunk szerencsétlen végkifejlettel. Sajnos a második félidőben elért bennünket, aminek nem lett volna szabad. Szép akciót követően lőtt nekünk gólt a Zsolna kapitánya. Eztán már nem volt esélyünk gólt lőni. A csapat teljesítményével elégedett vagyok, mivel kiegyenlített párharcot vítunk a zsolnai csapattal. Az eredménnyel azonban nem vagyok elégedett 
sita/para


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 20)

Pisti marhára jók a képek!!!Az elődöntőn találkozunk!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 20)




----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Eredmények: Vágfarkasd–Feketenyék 1:0 (0:0), g.: Karvai (90.); Nagymegyer–Vásárút 4:0 (0:0), g.: Zlacký (54., 58.), Strelec (74.), Bajnok (81.); Šintava–Nádszeg 5:0 (2:0), g.: Timko (27., 61.), Toman (39., 82.), Šuhay (74.); FK Nagymagyar–Csallóközkürt 2:2 (2:2), g.: Sakál (2.), Molnár (27.), ill. Erős (17.), Bognár (24.); Vágpatta–Nyékvárkony 2:5 (1:2), g.: Balog (41.), Lehocký (69. – 11-esből), ill. Gróf (14., 86., 90.), Stefankovics (28.), Méhes T. (50.); Nagyfödémes–Tallós 3:2 (3:2), g.: Kvarda (3.), Csandal (17., 40.), ill. Čerňanský (11.), Laca (42.); Vága–Nitra-Chrenová 4:0 (2:0), g.: Šerfőző (1.), Rojka (5.), Sabatovič (72.), Hodúr (88.); Močenok–Dióspatony 2:0 (1:0), g.: Kováč (40.), Andrášik (66. – 11-esből). 
A bajnokság állása: 

1. Nagymegyer 8 6 2 0 18:4 20 

2. Nyékvárkony 8 5 1 2 31:18 16 

3. Vágfarkasd 8 5 0 3 13:12 15 

4. Šintava 8 4 2 2 24:11 14 

5. Vága 8 4 2 2 22:14 14 

6. Nagyfödémes 8 4 2 2 15:8 14 

7. Csallóközkürt 8 4 1 3 18:17 13 

8. Chrenová 8 3 4 1 14:13 13 

9. Tallós 8 4 0 4 18:16 12 

10. Vásárút 8 3 2 3 16:21 11 

11. Dióspatony 8 3 1 4 13:15 10 

12. FK Nagymagyar 8 2 2 4 13:17 8 

13. Nádszeg 8 2 1 5 10:16 7 

14. Močenok 8 1 3 4 4:8 6 

15. Feketenyék 8 1 1 6 13:34 4 

16. Vágpatta 8 1 0 7 12:30 3


----------



## bcsaby (2009 Szeptember 21)

Szeretem a focit, de be kell vallani a mostani válogatot nem tud kijutni a Világbajnokságra. Szomorú voltam a Magyar- Svéd meccs után. 1percet kellett volna még kibirni s meglett volna a döntetlen. Aztán a portugálok ellen nem tudtunk semmit tenni. Így állunk. Az aranycsapattól nagyon messze!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

<SELECT class=selectbox onchange=document.event_selecter.submit(); name=sportid><OPTION onclick=document.event_selecter.submit(); value=0>Minden sportág</OPTION> <OPTION value=1 selected>Labdarúgás</OPTION></SELECT>
<HR class=vertical_dotted_hr>
<SELECT class=selectbox id=lid name=lid><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('1','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('1','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=1>NB I</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('4','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('4','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=4 selected>Premier League</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('6','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('6','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=6>La Liga</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('5','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('5','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=5>Serie A</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('2','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('2','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=2>Bundesliga</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('3','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('3','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=3>Bajnokok Ligája</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('1000','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('1000','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=1000>Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('1001','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('1001','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=1001>Európa Liga-selejtező</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('1002','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('1002','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=1002>Felkészülési mérkőzés</OPTION><OPTION onclick="load_seasonbox('1003','http://dms.nso.hu/','results'); load_roundbox('1003','8','http://dms.nso.hu/','results');" value=1003>Világbajnoki-selejtező</OPTION></SELECT>
<HR class=vertical_dotted_hr>
<SELECT class=selectbox name=sid><OPTION id=sid onclick="load_roundbox('4', '8', 'http://dms.nso.hu/','results')" value=8 selected>2009/2010</OPTION><OPTION id=sid onclick="load_roundbox('4', '7', 'http://dms.nso.hu/','results')" value=7>2008/2009</OPTION></SELECT>

<HR class=vertical_dotted_hr>
<SELECT class=selectbox id=rid name=rid><OPTION value=806 selected>6. forduló</OPTION><OPTION value=805>5. forduló</OPTION><OPTION value=804>4. forduló</OPTION><OPTION value=803>3. forduló</OPTION><OPTION value=802>2. forduló</OPTION><OPTION value=801>1. forduló</OPTION></SELECT>

<INPUT type=image alt=Submit src="http://dms.nso.hu/img/event_calendar/button.gif" name=choicer_submit>








EREDMÉNYEK
<!-- -->

IDŐPONT
MÉRKŐZÉS
EREDMÉNY
STÁTUSZ
TUDÓSÍTÁSOK

2009.09.19,szombat13:45
Burnley










Sunderland
*3–1* (1–1)











2009.09.19,szombat16:00
Arsenal










Wigan
*4–0* (1–0)













2009.09.19,szombat16:00
Aston Villa










Portsmouth
*2–0* (2–0)











2009.09.19,szombat16:00
Bolton










Stoke City
*1–1* (0–0)











2009.09.19,szombat16:00
Hull City










Birmingham
*0–1* (0–0)











2009.09.19,szombat18:30
West Ham










Liverpool
*2–3* (2–2)













2009.09.20,vasárnap14:30
Man. United










Man. City
*4–3* (1–1)













2009.09.20,vasárnap15:00
Wolverhampton










Fulham
*2–1* (1–0)











2009.09.20,vasárnap16:00
Everton










Blackburn
*3–0* (1–0)











2009.09.20,vasárnap17:00
Chelsea










Tottenham
*3–0* (1–0)











Bajnokság állása


További program


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

<CENTER>*[SIZE=+4]FINALE CL'95 AJAX-MILAN 1-0[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] 24/5/95[/SIZE]* 
<HR width="100%"></CENTER>

<CENTER>[SIZE=+1]Kippevel, brok in de keel en natte ogen!!![SIZE=-2][/SIZE][/SIZE] </CENTER>

<TABLE cols=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER>




De 1-0 in aantocht (Kluivert)</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Kluivert in tranen</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Rijkaard en Blind worden gek na het doelpunt</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




De meegereisde fans in Wenen</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Doelpunt gezien vanachter het doel</CENTER></TD><TD vAlign=top><CENTER>




Rijkaard na het laatste fluitsignaal</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Uitzinnende menigte</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Ajax, winnaar Champions League 1995</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




De Mohikanen</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Ook in Amsterdam werd gefeest</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Zwakke bushokjes...</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




De Cup in Nederland</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Aankomst op Schiphol</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Op weg naar het Museumplein</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




150.000 man op het Museumplein</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Sjaals, vlaggen, vuurwerk, zo hoort het</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Ja... </CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




"You'll never walk alone"</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




De Cup voor de fans</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Jari met de Cup</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Van Gaal doet z'n karatetrap nog 'ns over</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Ajax op het podium</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Grote namen vier feest...</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




...en janken</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Milan?</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Rondvaart op de Amsterdamse grachten</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Ook hier duizenden langs het water</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Jari geniet</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Rijkaard</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




v/d Sar en Overmars</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




AJAX op de grachten</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER></CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER></CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

Blind és LITMANEN búcsúztatása



<TABLE cols=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER>




Afscheidswoordje van v Praag voor Danny</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Danny bedankt voor het gedicht</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Een 'Brood' namens de supporters</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Helaas gingen er toch mensen voor tijd weg</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Ook Jari kreeg een beeldje</CENTER></TD><TD vAlign=top><CENTER>




Wat ging er door Edje heen?</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Jari met z'n banner en boeken</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Wederom 'you'll never walk alone'</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Eindelijk mochten de fakkels dan aan</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




perfect georganiseerd, iedereen hield zich eraan</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




zie je eigenlijk nog iets in die rook??!!</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Ook op Noord veel fakkels</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




F-SIDE BEDANKT LAATSTE DER MOHIKANEN</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Schitterend!</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




. </CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Jari en Danny lopen hun ereronde</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Jari heeft het moeilijk</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




En ook Danny houdt het niet droog</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Twee wereldkerels!</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Danny bedankt de F-Side</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Jari voor de F-Side</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




De vuurfonteinen vielen in het niet</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Danny op de schouders</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Uw fotograaf vecht ook voor de mooiste foto's...</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Jari diep onder de indruk</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




. </CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Jari en Danny zoeken steun bij elkaar.. kippevel!</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




De Bulldog die ze kregen</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




Zo jong, en al zo wijs...</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>




Het gedicht voor Danny (zie DAS) </CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>




AFS in de perskamer </CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD><CENTER>
</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 21)

Szia Afca!
Nagyon frappánsak a beszámolóid,jók a képek,mindig érdeklődéssel olvaslak!Üdv.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Haverkodás az angol szurkolókkal a meccs után szintén az Albert-ban. Nagyon jó hangulatot csináltunk ! Az angolok gratuláltak nekünk, azt mondták nem gondolták volna, hogy ilyen jók vagyunk, sem a csapatot, sem a szurkolást nézve. Az öreg aki szerintem a tulaj lehetett elkérte valamelyik srác zászlaját, amit mindenki aláírt és megígérte, hogy kirakja a falra a kocsmában. Mondtuk neki, hogy amikor jövünk az elődöntőre, akkor leellenőrizzük


Remek hangulatról tanuskodnak a képeid,biztos csodálatos élmény volt,kösz.hogy megosztod velünk!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 21)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Afca!
> Nagyon frappánsak a beszámolóid,jók a képek,mindig érdeklődéssel olvaslak!Üdv.


 Szia Anikó!!Örülök neki és a tegnapi győzelmeteknek is.Megfordítottátok a meccset a Fradi ellen!!!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Szeptember 21)

afca írta:


> Szia Anikó!!Örülök neki és a tegnapi győzelmeteknek is.Megfordítottátok a meccset a Fradi ellen!!
> 
> Hát igen,pedig tényleg fáradtak voltak a fiúk,de a lényeg a győzelem!
> mostmár a Lyon-ra kell koncentrálni!Akkor is szurkolj nekünk!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 21)

afca írta:


> Szia Anikó!!Örülök neki és a tegnapi győzelmeteknek is.Megfordítottátok a meccset a Fradi ellen!!!


Ezt filozófus kolléganő ne nézze meg ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7VVHA_OqS8
A második fele foci, az első fele kézilabda, mindez 3 napon belül, 2 vereség 1 klubtól


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 22)

Egy nagyszombati szurkoló a hétvégi DAC-Trnava meccsen kipróbálta, hogy ég a Fradi-mez!






http://ujszo.com/foto/2008/10/27/eg...-trnava-meccsen-kiprobalta-hogy-eg-a-fradi-me


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 22)

*Mikor lesz a DAC–Trnava? *

<!-- Meta -->http://ujszo.com/forward?path=online/sport/2009/09/21/mikor-lesz-a-dac-trnavahttp://ujszo.com/print/299967 
2009. szeptember 21. hétfő

<!-- Intro -->Dunaszerdahely
| Valószínűleg vasárnapra halasztják az eredetileg szombatra tervezett DAC–Trnava találkozót, mivel Dunaszerdahelyen a hétvégén vásár lesz, a mérkőzés előtt azonban alkoholtilalmat kell hirdetni a stadion környékén.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->„Szerintem nagyon furcsa megoldás lenne, ha egy vásárban azért nem lehetne alkoholt fogyasztani, mert este futballmérkőzés van, a vásárt meg pont a stadion mellett rendezik” – nyilatkozta a Markíza Televízió szombat esti híradójában Ján Packa, az országos rendőrfőkapitány. A rendőrség álláspontja szerint az ittas szurkolók összetűzésekbe keveredhetnének. 
„Konfliktusveszély áll fenn, a rendőrségnek pedig nemcsak az a dolga, hogy a konfliktusokat próbálja megoldani, hanem az is, hogy megelőzze azokat. Ilyen megelőzési forma például a kockázatos mérkőzések elhalasztása” – mondta Packa, aki arra is felhívta a figyelmet: a rizikós meccsekre a klub csak annyi szurkolót engedhet be, ahány ülőhely van a stadionban. „Ezt Dunaszerdahelyen külön ellenőrizni fogjuk” – hangsúlyozta a rendőrfőkapitány.
A Szlovák Labdarúgó-szövetség honlapján egyelőre még a szombat esti időpont szerepel, s a dunaszerdahelyiek sem tudják biztosan, melyik napon lesz a mérkőzés. „Fogalmunk sincs... Szerintem ez nem normális, ez is csak ebben az országban történhet meg” – háborgott Radványi Miklós másodedző.
A DAC-nak nem ez lenne az első elhalasztott meccse az idényben: egy hete a DAC–Slovan találkozót is elhalasztották, s az új időpontot egyelőre nem jelölték ki.

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 22)

Ne haragudjon, ha valakit megbántok, de szvsz a fradi még mindig nagyon-nagyon mélyen van. Nem akarom felhozni azt a gyalázkodást, gyűlöletáradatot, amit a vendégszektorból felénk árasztottak, de annyit elmondhatok, hogy kb.a szurkolásuk 80%-át a mocskolódás tette ki. Az pedig, hogy Dragóner és Lipcsei bátyja csempészi be az orkoknak a petárdákat, szerintem mindennek az alja. Szegény Springer biztos forog a sírjában 

*Debrecen, szeptember 22., 13.33* A rendőrség is vizsgálatot indított a DVSC-FTC bajnoki focimeccs szünetében történtek miatt. 


<iframe id="itsfogo53529" name="itsfogo53529" src="http://adserver.itsfogo.com/default.aspx?t=f&v=1&zoneid=53529" width="312" frameborder="0" height="232" scrolling="no"></iframe>




<noscript>

</noscript>​
Vajon mi történt az FTC labdarúgócsapatával Debrecenben? A zöld-fehérek a DVSC-TEVA elleni bajnoki meccs első félidejében jól játszottak, vezettek 1-0-ra. A másodikban azonban mintha kicserélték volna Bobby Davison (50) együttesét. Ki is kapott a Fradi 2-1-re. Debrecenből származó információink szerint a fradistákat egy szégyenletes közjáték is megzavarhatta a szünetben.
A rendőrség előállított egy fotósmellénybe öltözött szurkolót, akinél tiltott pirotechnikai eszközök voltak. A petárdákat állítása szerint az FTC-hez tartozó két személy - a labdarúgó Dragóner Attila (34) és a masszőr Lipcsei Gábor (40) - csempészte be a drukkereknek, a csapatbuszon utazókat ugyanis nem vizsgálják át a biztonságiak a bejáratnál. 
- A debreceni klub belső biztonsági szolgálatának munkatársai értesítették kollégáimat az esetről - kezdte Juhászné Kiss Katalin rendőr őrnagy, a debreceni rendőrkapitányság sajtószóvivője. 
- A 29 éves budapesti fiatalembert, akinél 16 pirotechnikai eszközt találtak, szabálysértés miatt előállították, behozták a kapitányságra. Robbanóanyaggal és pirotechnikai anyaggal való visszaélés miatt 50 ezer forintig terjedő pénzbírságot kaphat. Úgy tudjuk, a rendőrség a szünetben a ferencvárosiak öltözőjébe is be akart menni, Berki Krisztián (29), az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. vezérigazgatója avatkozott közbe, hogy megakadályozza a nagyobb botrányt. 
A Ferencváros belső vizsgálatot indít a kínos ügy miatt. 
- Tudomásom van a történtekről - nyilatkozta a Magyarországon tartózkodó, s a debreceni mérkőzést is élőben megtekintő Terry Robinson (65), az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. elnöke. - Belső vizsgálatot indítunk az ügyben, amelynek eredményéről természetesen tájékoztatjuk a közvéleményt is. Ha bebizonyosodik, hogy a csapatból bárki vétkezett, a legszigorúbban megbüntetjük. 
Megkérdeztük Berkit, hogy a vétkeseket akár ki is rúghatják-e? A vezérigazgató azonban a belső vizsgálat lezártáig nem kívánt nyilatkozni. A megvádolt Lipcsei Gábor és Dragóner Attila viszont állítja, nincs köze az ügyhöz, ők senkinek semmilyen csomagot nem adtak át. 
- Nem vittem senkinek semmit. A szünetben James Ashmore sérülését kezeltem - mondta Lipcsei. 
- A szünetben a pályán melegítettem. Egyetlen szurkolónak sem adtam át csomagot - hangsúlyozta Dragóner. 
A Ferencváros egy hete kapta a szezon eddigi legnagyobb büntetését a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetségtől. 1,5 millió forintra büntették a klubot a szurkolók által kifeszített holokauszt tagadó zászlók miatt. Vélhetően az MLSZ is vizsgálja majd a történteket. 
(blikk.hu)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 22)

Ez a futball?????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0rGjn2I704


----------



## letoltes6 (2009 Szeptember 22)

valaki tudja neten hol lehet digis meccseket nézni?


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 23)

Szlovák Kupa, 2. forduló: Büntetőkkel jutott tovább a DAC<!-- /#content-header -->
2009, szeptember 22 - 20:27 
A Szlovák Kupa 2. fordulójának keddi játéknapján a DAC a szenci SFM otthonában lépett pályára. Egyik csapat sem kápráztatta el a közönséget az esti focierőpróbán. 


 Továbbjutottak a dunaszerdahelyiek
Archív felvétel


A vendégek Polgár öngóljával szereztek vezetést a második félidő elején, a hajrában Chorvatovič lövése landolt a dunaszerdahelyiek hálójában. Büntetőkkel a DAC került a 3. fordulóba. 
Keddi eredmények: 
SFM Senec (II. liga)–DAC (Corgoň Liga)1:1 (0:0), g.: 86. Chorvatovič, ill. 51. Polgár (öngól) – büntetőkkel 2:4. A DAC részéről Koejoe, Seelaus, Hassan és Majus értékesítette a büntetőt. 
DAC: Novota-Helísek, Nikolic, Majus, Kazlauskas-Speranza (46. Halimi), Seelaus, Boya, Hassan- N'Kendo (46. Bognár Z.), Koejoe. 
MFK Vrbové (II. liga)–ŠK Slovan Bratislava (CL) 0:7 (0:3), g.: 26. Slovák, 34. Valachovič, 44. Masaryk, 63. Ivana, 65. Bozsics, 71., 82. Galo 
1.HFC Humenné (II. liga)–FK Bodva Moldava nad Bodvou (II. liga) 1:2 (1:1), g.: 13. Hamuľák (11-esből), ill. 16. R. Jurko, 90. Seman 
FK Spišská Nová Ves (II. liga)–MFK Dubnica (CL) 1:0 (1:0), g.: 27. M. Petruš 
AFC Nové Mesto nad Váhom (II. liga)–MFK Petržalka (CL) 1:6 (0:3), g.: 53. Šupka - 16. Guédé, 30. Maroši, 33. a 59. Burza, 66. a 90. Hodek 
Spartak Myjava (II. liga)–FK Senica (CL) 0:0 – büntetőkkel 7:6 
FC Spartak Trnava (CL)–FK Rača (II. liga) 5:0 (2:0), g.: 24., 40. Neto, 48. Bernáth, 86. Železník, 88. Dargaj (öngól) ái


----------



## SirMorton (2009 Szeptember 23)

Elvileg a digi TV honlapján, de mindíg összeomlik a rendszer


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Szerintem azért ennek a magyar csapatnak van keresni valója.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 25)

*A csallóközi vásárban is ott vagyunk!*


<!-- /#content-header -->



Szeptember 24-én kezdődőtt a hagyományos csallóközi vásár városunkban. A klub a vásárban is képviselteti magát, hszen standukon különböző DAC-szuvenírok kaphatóak (mez, kulcstartók, sapka...), valamint a hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzésre is ott árulják a belépőjegyeket!
A klub vezetősége úgy döntött, hogy a Slovan ellen kinyomtatott jegyeket árúsítja, amelyekkel be lehet majd menni a vasárnapi mérkőzésre.
Ma további tárgyalások folynak a rendőrség és a klub képviselői között arról, hogy vasárnap hány ezer szurkolót engedhetnek majd be a stadionba. Szomorú, hogy nem engedik felsőbb körök a nézőknek a nyugodt mérkőzés megtekintését a városi stadionban és korlátozni kívánják a nézőszámot. A DAC bajnoki mérkőzésein vannak alegtöbben az egyes fordulókban a nézők és messze megelőzi még a legnagyobb városok elitcsapatait is.
Úgy tűnik, valakiknek nem érdeme, hogy több ezer magyar szurkoló összejöjjön...

A fényképek a vásárban felállított DAC-sátornál készültek.














 



<!-- /node-inner, /node -->


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

Bocsi Pisti, de nem Dragó és nem Lipcsei Gabi vitte be a cuccost, hanem a fotósunk, nevet nem írok. Aljas rágalom az egész, amiben a debreceniek keze is benne van, mert ők mondták ezt. Amúgy Dragót nem idézték be, azt mondták az ő neve nem került szóba. Őt a mi kis szeretett vezetőségünk akarja elmeszelni.
Amúgy mintha nálatok nem lett volna görögtűz... Persze ne vedd magadra, nem rád értem. 
Hihetetlen, hogy ez a legnagyobb probléma, hogy görögtűzet használnak meccsen. Ez egy látványfokozó elem, amit rengeteg külföldi meccsen lehet látni. Meg kell nézni egy Olympiakos vagy egy AEK, esetleg Pana vagy Galata meccset.
Azzal kéne inkább foglalkozni, hogy nincs játék, nincsenek játékosok, nincs edző és nincs normális vezetőség. Persze ez nem számít. Az viszont jó, mikor vécét takarítunk, stadiont festünk, elmegyünk bárhova a csapatért, a szar produkciót nézni, fizetjük a bérletet a pocsék színvonalért.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

Pisti, azért ne túlozzunk. 80 %-hoz közel sem volt. Vagy a Buksit szidó rigmust is beleszámítottad? Azt nem kell. :lol:


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

Shalom! Jó éjszakát.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 26)

filozófus írta:


> Bocsi Pisti, de nem Dragó és nem Lipcsei Gabi vitte be a cuccost, hanem a fotósunk, nevet nem írok. Aljas rágalom az egész, amiben a debreceniek keze is benne van, mert ők mondták ezt. Amúgy Dragót nem idézték be, azt mondták az ő neve nem került szóba. Őt a mi kis szeretett vezetőségünk akarja elmeszelni.
> Amúgy mintha nálatok nem lett volna görögtűz... Persze ne vedd magadra, nem rád értem.
> Hihetetlen, hogy ez a legnagyobb probléma, hogy görögtűzet használnak meccsen. Ez egy látványfokozó elem, amit rengeteg külföldi meccsen lehet látni. Meg kell nézni egy Olympiakos vagy egy AEK, esetleg Pana vagy Galata meccset.
> Azzal kéne inkább foglalkozni, hogy nincs játék, nincsenek játékosok, nincs edző és nincs normális vezetőség. Persze ez nem számít. Az viszont jó, mikor vécét takarítunk, stadiont festünk, elmegyünk bárhova a csapatért, a szar produkciót nézni, fizetjük a bérletet a pocsék színvonalért.



Én csak a cikket idéztem, nem tudom mi volt, mert a szünetben sörért voltam, én nem láttam semmit. És a debreceniek keze hogyan van benne? Én meg ezt érzem rágalomnak! 
Meg az bánt , hogy megint miattatok fognak bennünket megbüntetni, mint ahogy tavaly azon a kézimerccsen.
A görögtűzzel kapcsolatban egyetértek veled, ez a látvány része, semmi kivetnivaló nincs benne, amíg ésszel használják.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

A rendőrség mondta, nem én találtam ki.  A DVSC biztonsági igazgatójának köszönhető, hogy kirobbant :lol: a dolog és az ő fiacskájának.

"Meg az bánt , hogy megint miattatok fognak bennünket megbüntetni"
Ezt nem értem. Miért miattunk? Mire gondolsz?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 26)

Nem értem miért mi vagyunk a szemetekben az ellenség? Nézd meg azt a tetű tótot feljebb, aki fradi mezt éget. Ha ellenséget akartok, inkább ott kellene szétnéznetek.

Még jó, hogy "köptek" Képíróék. A szurkolók nem vihettek be petárdát, mert a beléptetésnél korrekt volt az ellenőrzés, a személyzetet meg nem ellenőrizhetik (szép is lenne, ha a fradi buszát átvizsgálják, abból lett volna csak országos botrány!)
Azért mondom, hogy a balhét ti csináljátok, mi meg fizetünk, mert figyeld meg az MLSZ minket is el fog meszelni.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem értem miért mi vagyunk a szemetekben az ellenség? Nézd meg azt a tetű tótot feljebb, aki fradi mezt éget. Ha ellenséget akartok, inkább ott kellene szétnéznetek.
> 
> Még jó, hogy "köptek" Képíróék. A szurkolók nem vihettek be petárdát, mert a beléptetésnél korrekt volt az ellenőrzés, a személyzetet meg nem ellenőrizhetik (szép is lenne, ha a fradi buszát átvizsgálják, abból lett volna csak országos botrány!)
> Azért mondom, hogy a balhét ti csináljátok, mi meg fizetünk, mert figyeld meg az MLSZ minket is el fog meszelni.


Pisti, ez rendezői hiányosság. A ti hiányosságotok. A DVSC-nek kellett volna elkoboznia a tüzet. Tehát ti kapjátok a büntit, ez egyértelmű. Mi is kaptunk rendezői hiányosságért, mert nálunk a hazain is átment a tűz, ennyi.
Milyen ellenségről beszélsz, azt nem tudom, én nem írtam ilyet.
Szerintem inkább a Lyonnal foglalkozz, mert nemsoká jön, ne ilyen baromságokkal, bolhából elefánt.  Shalom!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

És elítélek minden mezégetést és sálégetést.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 26)

Amúgy tegnapi meccsen a Vidi szurkolói huhogtak, mikor a négereinkhez került a labda. Kíváncsi leszek, kapnak-e vmit, vagy csak minket divat büntetni.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 26)

filozófus írta:


> Pisti, ez rendezői hiányosság. A ti hiányosságotok. A DVSC-nek kellett volna elkoboznia a tüzet. Tehát ti kapjátok a büntit, ez egyértelmű. Mi is kaptunk rendezői hiányosságért, mert nálunk a hazain is átment a tűz, ennyi.
> Milyen ellenségről beszélsz, azt nem tudom, én nem írtam ilyet.
> Szerintem inkább a Lyonnal foglalkozz, mert nemsoká jön, ne ilyen baromságokkal, bolhából elefánt.  Shalom!



Kitől ? A fotóstól, vagy Dragótól? Milyen alapon motozták volna meg őket?
Megmondjam milyen ellenségről? Nézz belle a zsindex fórumba, azt a gyűlöletet, amit fradi szurkolóknak nevezett lényektől kaptunk, csak a dózsától szoktunk. Nem mi tehetünk a nyomorúságotokról ezt kellene néhányuknak megérteni.
Szerintem kedden a Lyon meccs előtt/után lesz verekedés. De ne legyen igazam...
Egyébként a Lyontól szvsz verést kapunk, lehet, hogy nem is kicsit. Sajna nagyon sok sérültünk van, kulcsjátékosok.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 26)

filozófus írta:


> Amúgy tegnapi meccsen a Vidi szurkolói huhogtak, mikor a négereinkhez került a labda. Kíváncsi leszek, kapnak-e vmit, vagy csak minket divat büntetni.


Ha az ellenőr jelentette , ők is kapnak nyugi.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Kitől ? A fotóstól, vagy Dragótól? Milyen alapon motozták volna meg őket?
> Megmondjam milyen ellenségről? Nézz belle a zsindex fórumba, azt a gyűlöletet, amit fradi szurkolóknak nevezett lényektől kaptunk, csak a dózsától szoktunk. Nem mi tehetünk a nyomorúságotokról ezt kellene néhányuknak megérteni.
> Szerintem kedden a Lyon meccs előtt/után lesz verekedés. De ne legyen igazam...
> Egyébként a Lyontól szvsz verést kapunk, lehet, hogy nem is kicsit. Sajna nagyon sok sérültünk van, kulcsjátékosok.


Mondjuk aki pályára megy, azt nem árt, tehát akár a fotósokat is.  Hagyd! Index egy olyan fórum, ahol minden állatfaj képviselteti magát, beleütköztem egy párba én is, nem is drukkerkocsmázom ott, csak a bringa. Egyértelmű, hogy nem tehettek róla, akinek van esze, az tudja, akinek nincs, az...
Én sem látom derűsen a helyzetet, most megsérült Szakály és Mészáros is, ha jól tudom. De velük is nagy bravúr lenne a pontszerzés. Miből gondolod, hogy lesz balhé?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 27)

pisti72 írta:


> Ha az ellenőr jelentette , ők is kapnak nyugi.


 Nem hiszek benne, nem lesz semmi szerintem, max. mi kapunk, hogy hagytuk a vidistákat tűzzel bemenni.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 27)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Az FK DAC vezetőségének állásfoglalása </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17396&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=17396&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.09.26. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Az FK DAC 1904 labdarúgóklub állásfoglalása a Dunaszerdahely városa által 2009. 9. 23-án betiltott sportesemény kapcsán, amely a Corgoň liga 11. fordulójában az FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely és a Spartak Nagyszombat között került volna megrendezésre. Dunaszerdahely városa 2009. szeptember 23-án betiltotta a labdarúgó-mérkőzést, amely 2009. szeptember 26-án 19:30 órakor került volna megrendezésre az FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely és a Spartak Nagyszombat között. A mérkőzés betiltását a város azzal indokolja, hogy „súlyos veszélyt jelent az életre és az egészségre”, amely állítólag a labdarúgó mérkőzés résztvevőit és az egyidejűleg megrendezésre kerülő csallóközi vásár látogatóit fenyegette volna, ha az eredeti időpontban került volna lebonyolításra a találkozó.
Az FK DAC 1904 nem ért egyet a mérkőzés betiltásával és szerencsétlennek tartja azt, leginkább a szurkolók szempontjából, akiket rövid időn belül ismét elbizonytalanítottak (lásd a Corgoň liga 9. fordulójának FK DAC 1904 és Slovan közötti találkozójának meghatározatlan időre való elhalasztását). Ezenkívül a játékosok fölösleges pszichikai nyomás alatt állnak és nem utolsósorban a külföldi résztulajdonosok számára is kérdéses mi is történik Szlovákiában, hiszen már másodszor nem vehettek részt a tervezett találkozón. Az említett mérkőzés betiltását a klub érthetetlen lépésnek tartja arra való tekintettel is, hogy még 2009. augusztus 13-án Dunaszerdahely városa a klubbal együtt írásban fejezte ki támogatását, hogy az eredeti időpontban kerüljön sor a találkozóra, abból az okból kifolyólag, hogy „a csallóközi vásár a város és az egész régió legnagyobb ünnepe” és a bajnoki futballmérkőzés „már hagyományos kicsúcsosodása az éves vásárnak”. Ezt követően Dunaszerdahely városa a klub tudta nélkül 2009. szeptember 16-án egyoldalúan a Ligás Klubok Uniójához fordult azzal a kérvénnyel, hogy az említett mérkőzést halasszák 2009. szeptember 27-re, vasárnapra. 
Az FK DAC 1904 azt a véleményt képviseli, hogy konstruktív megoldást jelent a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség által előre elfogadott játékterv szabályos betartása, valamint minden érdekelt szerv koordinált együttműködése, amelyeknek saját kompetenciáik keretén belül kell cselekedniük, hogy a sportrendezvény szabályos lefolyását biztosítsák.
Az FK DAC 1904 mindent megtesz azért, hogy hazai pályán minden mérkőzésen biztosítsa az összes látogató biztonságát, életük és egészségük megfelelő védelmét, azonban az illetékes szervek dolga, akik erre vonatkozóan megfelelő kompetenciával rendelkeznek, hogy szakszerűen teljesítsék azokat a feladatokat, amelyeket az illetékes jogszabályok írnak elő számukra, és biztosítsák a közrend fenntartását a stadionon kívüli közterületeken.

Az FK DAC 1904 vezetősége
Kelt Dunaszerdahelyen, 2009. szeptember 24-én

Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 27)

Egy kis szösszenet a DK-ból, hogy megint meglegyen az összhang 

Tudom, hogy Barbie is lehetnék,
bárhol a Földön,
Firenzében is bulldogként csaholnék,
És kis cicákat ugatnék,

De nem tudom, mit éreznék
Ha egyszer a bajnokságot mi nyernénk,
Még szerencse, hogy erre esélyünk sincsen rég

Régen Dózsa, most épp újpest
De mindig szo_punk, nagyon úgy fest
Néhány ember kongó stadionban,
11 milka tehén csapatunkban.

Régen dózsa, most épp újpest,
Bajnoki címünk már soha nem lesz.
Nagy pofánk van nagyon úgy fest:
„Európa reszkess jön az újpest!”

A Vadúz messzire elvitte,
A hírünk a Földön,
akit külföldre lepasszolunk,
mint a bumeráng visszajön,
Ez mennyi név, és még mennyi év
Amíg valamit ünnepelhetnénk
a folytatás, mint Genorazzo Mária
legyen szép!

Régen Dózsa, most épp újpest
De mindig szo_punk, nagyon úgy fest
Néhány ember kongó stadionban,
11 milka tehén csapatunkban.

Régen dózsa, most épp újpest,
Bajnoki címünk már soha nem lesz.
Nagy pofánk volt nagyon úgy fest,
Európa kacag ha jön az újpest!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon szarok vagyunk (U20 vb.). Nem hiszem el! Némethtől kezdve Gulácsiig. Ezért maradtam fennt, ezt nézni. Ráadásul az a ... bíró is ellenünk fúj.
A hondurásziak meg fetrengenek. Ez hihetetlen...


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 28)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Leiskolázta a DAC a Nagyszombatot </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.09.28. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



*(Fényképgalériával)* A szlovák bajnokság 11. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi sárga-kékek otthon a nagyszombati Spartak csapatát fogadták a városi stadionban, vasárnap, 19:30 órától. A mérkőzés azért is érdekes volt, mert egész héten folyt a találgatás, hogy mikor is játsszák le a meccset. Végül vasárnapra halasztották az eredetileg szombatra kiírt találkozót, a csallóközi vásár miatt. Nem csalódott senki sem, aki kilátogatott az összecsapásra. Valóban első osztályú mérkőzést láthatott. Az összecsapást erős rendőri jelenlét mellett tartották meg, hiszen a békés csallóközi várost ismét megszállták a rendőrség alakulatai. Ezúttal azonban csak a stadionon kívül mutogathatták magukat, hiszen a stadionon belül már nem volt szükség rájuk. A DAC vezetősége ezúttal semmit sem bízott a véletlenre és profi módon hivatásos biztonsági embereket hívott és felügyelték a rendet, főleg a vendégek szektoránál.


<EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf width=400 height=267 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&hl=hu&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fwwwfelvidekma%2Falbumid%2F5386317163478890385%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Dhu"></EMBED>​ 

Kellemes időben kezdődött el az összecsapás, amelyre több ezer néző volt kíváncsi. A hivatalos kiírás szerint több mint 4000-en tekintették meg az összecsapást, de nyugodt szívvel leírhatjuk, hogy közel 6000-en látták a DAC-Nagyszombat bajnoki mérkőzést.

Már az első félidő 3. percében lehetősége adódott volna a vendég csapatnak, hogy megszerezze a vezető gólt, de Bernáth nem tudta gólra váltani helyzetét, így a tizenhatosnál hibázott. Ezután mindkét csapat térfelén akadtak helyzetek, de egyenlőre gól nem született, Novota kapus és Rybánský is résen volt, bár a DAC kapusának jobban akadt nyújtóznivalója, mint kapustársának a másik oldalon. Nem kellett sokat várni a gólra, hiszen a 27. percben N'kendo fejes góljával beállítja az első félidő végeredményét. Hassan beadását gólra váltja és a felzúg az ováció az arénában. Vezet a DAC! Ellentámadások mindkét oldalon és a DAC védelmének alaposan résen kell lennie, hogy nehogy becsússzon az első félidőben egy szépítő találat. A 37. percben majdnem, hogy a gólvonalról ment a sárga-kékek csatára Koejoe, amikor is Neto lövését vágja ki. Az első félidő végén Koejoe megszerezhette volna a DAC második gólját is, amikor 100%-os ziccert hibázott, amelyet Nikolič a jobb szélről adott be. A DAC csatára sajnos kihagyta a lehetőséget, így az első félidőben maradt az 1:0 arányú sárga-kék vezetés.

A második félidőben megtáltosodott a dunaszerdahelyi csapat. Mintha érezték volna, hogy az egygólos vezetés eléggé sovány és újabb gólok szükségesek. Miután Novota kapus hárít a DAC ellentámadásokba kezd és rohamoz. Sajnos csak kimaradt helyzetek és bosszúság jellemzi ezeket a perceket. Jobb játékkal rukkolt elő a DAC a második félidő elején, mint a táblázat elején tanyázó nagyszombati csapat. Koejoe a sárga-kékek csatára megszámlálhatatlan helyzetet hagyott ki, mi van ha igazi csatára van a DAC-nak? Akkor már akár 5:0-ra is vezethetne a csallóközi csapat, de így marad a bosszúság. Végül a 69. percben a fiatal Hassan adja be a szögletet és a labda Adiaba fejére száll, aki nem kegyelmez és a nagyszombati kapus hálójába fejeli a labdát. 2:0 a Dac javára! Az egész stadion talpon, hiszen tavaly már volt rá példa, hogy otthon verte a DAC a nagyszombati csapatot 3:0-ra! Viszonylag gyors választ adnak a vendégek, amikor a 77. percben szintén szögletből Gueye fejjel veri Novotát és szépít 2:1-re. Sok Dac szurkoló szíve összeszorul, hogy vajon kibírja-e csapatuk a 90 percet és győzni tudnak-e otthon vagy netán muszáj megelégedni egy döntetlennel? A mérkőzés azonban folytatódik. Még rohamoz a nagyszombati csapat, de Novota kapus fantasztikusan véd. Nincs esélyük ellene! A DAC-nál is adódik helyzet, de ezúttal kimaradnak és hősies küzdelemben megérdemelt nyereségnek örülhetnek a mérkőzést lefújását követően a játékosok és a szurkolók is. Remek játékkal győztek a sárga-kékek a nagyszombati Spartak felett és ezáltal egy helyet feljebb léptek a táblázatban is. 

A mérkőzésen semmiféle rendbontás nem történt. A nagyszombati szurkolók szívesen bemásztak volna a pályára, de ebben a biztonsági szolgálat megakadályozta őket, a DAC szurkolók pedig csupán csak görögtüzeket gyújtottak.

Sajtótájékoztatón előbb a nagyszombati csapat trénere, az egykori DAC edző is gratulált a sárga-kékeknek és elismerte, hogy a DAC megérdemelten győzött. Majd Kurt Garger a sárga-kékek edzője mondott köszönetet a játékosoknak, hogy valóban mindent beleadva remek futballhangulatot varázsoltak a stadionban. 

Felvidék Ma

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 28)

DAC-TRNAVA,,Nagyszombat,,

2-1

NKendo
Adiaba


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Garatula Afca!
Megérdemelték a köcsögök!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Garatula Afca!
> Megérdemelték a köcsögök!


 Látnod kellett volna mi volt a stadionba!!A Nagyszombati tetvek mást nemtudtak csak szidni bennünket.Amikor meg rájukrontottak a ,,biztonságiak,,akkor volt bőgés.Büdös csürhe!A reális eredmény 7-1 lett volna.De ahhoz befejező csatár is kellene.Állítólag tárgyalnak megint Bajevskyvel.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 28)

afca írta:


> Látnod kellett volna mi volt a stadionba!!A Nagyszombati tetvek mást nemtudtak csak szidni bennünket.Amikor meg rájukrontottak a ,,biztonságiak,,akkor volt bőgés.Büdös csürhe!A reális eredmény 7-1 lett volna.De ahhoz befejező csatár is kellene.Állítólag tárgyalnak megint Bajevskyvel.




Csak jöjjön és szerezze nektek a gólokat! A fradiban elég jó volt úgy emléxem.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Van valami infótok a cseferéről? Csütörtökön játszanak Eindhovenben. Most úgy néz ki gyengültek tavalyhoz képest.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 28)

Szép volt DAC!!!!! Így kell! Mocskos senkiháziak!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 28)

Amúgy hatalmas balhé lesz a derbin szombaton. Kezdődött a jegybalhéval ma reggel, nagyon kemény lesz. Természetesen esélyem sem volt jegyet kapni.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 28)

filozófus írta:


> Amúgy hatalmas balhé lesz a derbin szombaton. Kezdődött a jegybalhéval ma reggel, nagyon kemény lesz. Természetesen esélyem sem volt jegyet kapni.



Azért akárhogy is van, egy Fradi-Dózsán a zöldfehéreknek szorítok.
Ha ekkora az érdeklődés, miért nem a Puskásban rendezik? Plusz költség ugyan a kluboknak, de a bevétel sem lenne elhanyagolható.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 28)

Afca!
Ilyen vízágyus gépjárművünk nekünk is van. Bajnai vette Izráelből a határőrzésre adott EU-s pénzekből még gazdasági miniszter korában. Azt mondta ezzel hatékonyan lehet védeni a határt, amikor a menekültek megindulnak 
Lehet, ha Slota víziója megvalósul ezekkel fogunk harcolni a tótók ellen, hiszen hadseregünk éppen Afganisztánban áll helyt


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Azért akárhogy is van, egy Fradi-Dózsán a zöldfehéreknek szorítok.
> Ha ekkora az érdeklődés, miért nem a Puskásban rendezik? Plusz költség ugyan a kluboknak, de a bevétel sem lenne elhanyagolható.


 Köszönjük. 
Egy Loki-barbie-n én meg a Debrecennek.
Azért mert ment a tiltakozás lila és zöld részről is. A Puskásban elveszett volna a hangulat, messze van a pálya a nézőtértől, azért 40 ezer ember nem lett volna, anélkül meg nem érdemes.


----------



## Jasmin06 (2009 Szeptember 29)

Hajrá Lilák!!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Ilyen vízágyus gépjárművünk nekünk is van. Bajnai vette Izráelből a határőrzésre adott EU-s pénzekből még gazdasági miniszter korában. Azt mondta ezzel hatékonyan lehet védeni a határt, amikor a menekültek megindulnak
> Lehet, ha Slota víziója megvalósul ezekkel fogunk harcolni a tótók ellen, hiszen hadseregünk éppen Afganisztánban áll helyt


 Ezzel a Bajnainak annyi esélye lenne határtvédeni mint vizipisztollyal erdőtüzet oltani.Tulok az a faszi.
A Slota,,Szlota,,már magyarázkodik.Érzi a veszélyt.Baribaszó urubirka.Azt hitte a Magyarok összeszarják magukat mert ő baromságokat kárál??


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

Lengyel Krisztián: kitartásból jeles! 

<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O><!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 315px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=309><!--mstheme-->

<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--></O>
Mindannyian ismerjük a csallóközi fiú történetét, aki 2008. november 1-jén a DAC-Slovan mérkőzésen a szlovák rendőrség brutális áldozatává vált. Azóta lassan egy év telt el. Krisztián mindenre emlékezik, de nem szívesen idézi fel élményeit. Fontosabb számára a gyógyulás.

Utoljára akkor jártam Krisztiánnál, amikor még nyak- és fejmerevítővel fogadott és Ékes Ilona, valamint Balog Zoltán magyar országgyűlési képviselőkkel közösen érdeklődtünk egészségi állapotáról. Az akkor szótlan és láthatóan megtört fiúból mára életerős fiatalember serkent. Hatalmas akaratereje hozzásegítette, hogy minél hamarabb felépüljön. Jelenleg ott tartunk, hogy a kötelező orvosi kivizsgálásokra már nem kell járnia, és már semmilyen protézis nincs a testében.

Krisztián édesanyja, Renáta asszony hosszan sorolja, hogy milyen orvosokhoz kellett járnia Krisztiánnak, akik mindvégig arról beszéltek, hogy másodszor született újjá a csallóközi fiú. Krisztián egyik fülére nem jól hall, ez egész életén át elkíséri majd. Az időjárás-változásra is érzékeny lesz Krisztián egész életén át, olyankor nagy fájdalmai vannak – mondja édesanyja, aki azt is elárulja, hogy azelőtt sosem volt még kórházban a fia. Azt is elmondták, hogy a kórházban mindvégig tisztességesen és gondoskodóan bántak Krisztiánnal, semmilyen negatív élményben nem volt része.

Senkire nem haragszik a megvert csallóközi fiú, már nem szívesen emlékszik vissza az egy évvel ezelőtti brutális eseményekre, amikor a szlovák rendőrök gumibotjaitól a földre esett és aztán elvesztette az eszméletét. Krisztián valóban újjászületett, hiszen kétszer kellett újjáéleszteni, vagyis a halál kapujából hozták vissza.

Ma már dolgozik a sokan csak hősként emlegető csallóközi fiú. Egy magánvállalkozónál kapott állást, ahol könnyített munkát végez, emelnie nem is szabad, sőt a hirtelen mozdulatoktól is óvják. Viszont a pénzkeresésre szükség van, hiszen az egyszerű, becsületes Lengyel család sok pénzt adott ki Krisztián gyógyítására. Nem bánnak egy fillért sem, főleg a gyógyszerekre kellett költeniük és néhány orvosi vizsgálathoz hozzáfizetniük, amelyeket csak félig állt az egészségügyi biztosító.

Egyenlőre nem gondolkodnak a feljelentésen, hiszen első volt Krisztián felgyógyulása, ami szépen halad. A rendőrök amúgy is esélytelennek és elkésettnek minősítették a próbálkozást. Emberjogi ombudsmanhoz sem fordultak még Lengyelék, és tartanak attól, hogy a jogi útvesztőkben nem tudnának eligazodni. Tehát egyelőre még nem szánták el magukat a kártérítési per elindítására.

Magyarországról még itt-ott felkeresik a támogatni akarók, legutóbb a Gój Motoros Egyesület adott át adományt, de több magyarországi futballklub is küldött ajándékot hálából, megbecsülésből és szeretetből Krisztiánnak.

Szlovákiai politikusok nem keresték fel Krisztiánt azóta sem, még az emberjogi bizottságból sem, egyedül a magyarországi emberjogi bizottságból tettek nála látogatást még január elején. A DAC szurkolói klubja és a Felvidék Ma szerkesztősége követi figyelemmel az állapotát.

A politika hallgat, a rendőrség ugyancsak! Akik azonban az ominózus meccsen ott voltak, élő tanúk és érdeklődnek Krisztián sorsáról. A csallóközi fiú, aki a legsúlyosabb sérültje volt a rendőri támadásnak, örökre a DAC egyik kitörölhetetlen szimbólumává vált. Nem önszántából és véres áldozat révén, de neve örökre bevésődik a történelembe. További felépüléséhez sok egészséget kívánunk, a családnak pedig további sok türelmet és kitartást! Akik pedig támogatni szeretnék a családot megtehetik, amennyiben szerkesztőségünkhöz fordulnak.
_(Karaffa Attila, Felvidék Ma, 2009.09.28.)_
<!--mstheme-->


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 29)

Krisztián :656:

Az pedig felháborító, hogy a szlovákoktól senkit nem érdekel.:,,:


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

filozófus írta:


> Krisztián :656:
> 
> Az pedig felháborító, hogy a szlovákoktól senkit nem érdekel.:,,:


 Eddig egyetlen egy szlovák,pont Mecsiar pártjából nyilatkozta azt,hogy az egészről a rendőrség tehet.Elmodta az igazat az egész ügyről.Azóta sem nyilatkozik semmitEz van..de legalább kimondta.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

Filozófus barátom én ott voltam a meccsen láttam amikor újraélesztették Krisztiánt.Aztán jött a helikopter és elvitte.Mi meg csak tehetetlenül skandáltuk a rohamrendőröknek,,GYILKOSOK,,.Ahelyett,hogy megbánták volna némelyikük azt mondta,,gyertek el Besztercebányára,befogjátok kapni a szlovák f...szt,,.
Mára kinőttük magunkat.Szlovákia legnagyobb szurkolótáborával rendelkezünk.A Slovan szurkolók kétszer meggondolják,hogy viselkedjenek velünk.Az összes idegenbeli és hazai meccsünk rizikósnak kiálltotta ki a Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség!!Mérkőzéseinken a nézőzsám eléri a 12000-et.Remélem 1000 évig fog tartani........


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

Exkluzív - Novota Jani kommentárja a DAC-Nagyszombat meccs után
*Gólvonalról jelentem: Három kívánság...<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*(DAC-Nagyszombat)

<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 114px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#999999 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=108><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
„Mennyit tud változni egy csapat öt nap alatt? Mit tud produkálni három vesztes meccs után és egy megszenvedett kupamérkőzést követően? Van-e benne elég erő ahhoz, hogy elbírja a nyomást?!... Még sokáig sorolhatnám a kérdéseket, amelyek az embereket foglalkoztatták, és amelyek az én fejemben is megfordultak a vásárzáró rangadót megelőzve...<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A kérdésekre egy őrült, csodalátos, hátborzongató, lázbahozó, adrenalinszökkentő és focilázbahozó vasárnap esti kilencven perc volt a válasz! A szenci kupameccs után azt ígertem más csapatot láthatnak majd szurkolóink a Spartak ellen. Ezenkívül három kívanságom volt...<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Az első, hogy szakadjon meg a piros-feketék győztes sorozata. A második, hogy szakadjon meg a mi vesztes sorozatunk. A harmadik pedig, hogy találjunk be az ellenfél hálójába, ha lehet ne védő segítségével. Hát vasárnap este minden kívánságom teljesült, és az ígéretet is betartottuk. És szerintem, ha nem játszunk a rangadón sárga-kékben, senki sem ismeri meg ezt a csapatot...<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Szombat este Dunatőkésre indultunk, hogy kipihenjuk magunkat a talalkozó előtt, és hogy ne zavarja nyugodt álmunkat a vásárból beszűrődő zene. Minden szokás szerint történt, vasárnap reggel bemelegítettünk a stadionban, majd visszatértünk a délutáni pihenőre.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Az edző a taktikai megbeszélés során arra ösztönzött, hogy térjünk vissza ahhoz a játékhoz ami a közönséget lázba hozza, hogy újra varázslatos hangulatot teremtsenek nekünk.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Már amikor kifutottam melegíteni, éreztem hogy ez nem csak egy ligameccs, hogy ez több. Teltek a lelátók, forrósodott a hangulat. Kezdtem érezni, hogy ráz a higed, és közben hihetetlenül melegem van... Bemelegítés után már az öltözőben hallgattam a „Ki a jobb?...DéACé!“ kérdezz-feleleket a tribünökről... mi több kell ennél? Ez a legjobb dopping!<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A meccs előtti kupaktanácsban azt mondtam a többieknek, hogy ha megmutatjuk mit is tudunk igazán, ha mindenki azért lép a pályára, hogy ott halljon meg, akkor valami olyasmit kapunk vissza a lelátókról, ami egyenesen feltámaszt a halálból! És ez így is történt!<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Úgy érzem az első félidő inkább arról szólt hogy ki mer nyitottabb focit játszani, kicsit óvatos volt mindkét csapat. N’Kendo gólja azonban olaj volt a kis szikrára, amely mindkét csapatban megvolt. Ekkor kezdődött az a meccs, amelyet egyhamar senki sem felejt el. Nekünk nagyon segített, mert teljes mértékben feltüzeltük vele a közönséget.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A második félidőben, érzésem szerint, olyan focit láthatott mindenki, amilyen a mi ligánkban szokatlan, 1:0-nál mindkét csapat nyit, támad, a közönség örjöng, helyzet itt - helyzet ott, a két tábor hecceli egymást, jön a második gólunk, ekkor szinte robban a stadion, mindenki feláll, hajt minket előre! Aztén szépít a Spartak, felébrednek a szurkolóik, totális a hangzavar, nem hallom a saját hangom, érezzük hogy szinte tizenketten vagyunk a pályán... és a végső sípszó... mindenki kimerülve örül a győzelemnek, annak, hogy teljesítettük az elvárásokat, és még valamit hozzá tettünk... a SZÍVÜNKET!<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Csodalatos volt az ünneplés, az éneklés, a taps... kora ősszel szólt a „Tavaszi szél“, és szinte új erőt adott nekünk. Vaáarnap este mindenki 120%-ot nyújtott, mint játeékos, mint szurkoló, mint edző.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
Köszönjük hogy részései lehettünk valaminek, amit ha nem élünk át, akkor egy óriási élménnyel lenne szegényebb életünk!<O> </O>
_(Novota Jani, a DAC Dunaszerdahely kapusa 2009. szeptember 29.)_


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 29)

A lilákat meg kapjátok szét!!Mennek tőlünk is sokan a Fradinak szurkolni.Ott lessz a ,,FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK,,zászló!


----------



## Phatal (2009 Szeptember 29)

*Debrecen 0-4 Lyon *


----------



## Phatal (2009 Szeptember 29)

*Hát ez sajnálatos eredmény ...*


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 29)

afca írta:


> A lilákat meg kapjátok szét!!Mennek tőlünk is sokan a Fradinak szurkolni.Ott lessz a ,,FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK,,zászló!


 Sajnos én nem lehetek ott, de nem fogunk szégyenben maradni, remélem. 
Köszönjük nektek!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Szeptember 29)

Phatal írta:


> *Debrecen 0-4 Lyon *


Papírforma.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 30)

Phatal írta:


> *Debrecen 0-4 Lyon *


 


Phatal írta:


> *Hát ez sajnálatos eredmény ...*


 Ezt beírhattad volna egy hsz-ben is.Bánt engem is az erdmény.Láttam a meccset....volna pár megjegyzésem is hozzá.De azt majd valaki másnak.Én már nagy dolognak tartom a LOKI eddigi szereplését is.Boldog vagyok,hogy idáig eljutottak,,bár adná ISTEN minden évben egy Magyar csapat idáig jutna,,.Büszkének kell lennünk.A Celtic is kapott hazai pályán négyet.Pedig ők a CELTIC!!Majd a Fiorentina ellen lehet sikerül.Ha nem akkor majd jövőra a Barcelonát elkapjuk:smile:Aki idáig eljut,azzal számolni kell....én büszke vagyok a LOKIra:smile::smile:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Szeptember 30)

afca írta:


> Ezt beírhattad volna egy hsz-ben is.Bánt engem is az erdmény.Láttam a meccset....volna pár megjegyzésem is hozzá.De azt majd valaki másnak.Én már nagy dolognak tartom a LOKI eddigi szereplését is.Boldog vagyok,hogy idáig eljutottak,,bár adná ISTEN minden évben egy Magyar csapat idáig jutna,,.Büszkének kell lennünk.A Celtic is kapott hazai pályán négyet.Pedig ők a CELTIC!!Majd a Fiorentina ellen lehet sikerül.Ha nem akkor majd jövőra a Barcelonát elkapjuk:smile:Aki idáig eljut,azzal számolni kell....én büszke vagyok a LOKIra:smile::smile:




Köszönöm Afca! Mindig is jó barátom voltál! 
Én is pont úgy gondolom, ahogy te


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Van valami infótok a cseferéről? Csütörtökön játszanak Eindhovenben. Most úgy néz ki gyengültek tavalyhoz képest.


 
Nincsenek megijedve a játékosok, azt mondják gyôzni mennek oda...persze eladtak a nyáron egy pár jó játékost, de hát ez a kicsi csapatok sorsa! A bajnokságban így is jól állnak, az elsô meccset nagyon könnyen nyerték, úgyhogy most is gyôzhetnek. Nem számít az se, ha kikapnak, az is szép, hogy eddig eljutottak!
Ne búsulj te se a Loki miatt, szerencse hogy olyan nagy csapatok mennek Magyarországra mint a Liverpool vagy a Lyon. Nekünk nem volt a sorsoláson ilyen szerencsénk, az idén csak a Sevilla, Stuttgart és a Rangers jön hozzánk. Most még jól állunk két meccs után, de úgyse jutunk ki ebbôl a csoportból sem!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

Noci87 írta:


> Nincsenek megijedve a játékosok, azt mondják gyôzni mennek oda...persze eladtak a nyáron egy pár jó játékost, de hát ez a kicsi csapatok sorsa! A bajnokságban így is jól állnak, az elsô meccset nagyon könnyen nyerték, úgyhogy most is gyôzhetnek. Nem számít az se, ha kikapnak, az is szép, hogy eddig eljutottak!
> Ne búsulj te se a Loki miatt, szerencse hogy olyan nagy csapatok mennek Magyarországra mint a Liverpool vagy a Lyon. Nekünk nem volt a sorsoláson ilyen szerencsénk, az idén csak a Sevilla, Stuttgart és a Rangers jön hozzánk. Most még jól állunk két meccs után, de úgyse jutunk ki ebbôl a csoportból sem!




Majd meglátjuk! A mai fociban nem lehet már leírni előre egy csapatot sem, pláne a Kolozsvárt nem


----------



## afca (2009 Október 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Köszönöm Afca! Mindig is jó barátom voltál!
> Én is pont úgy gondolom, ahogy te


 Remélem egyszer vendégül láthatlak a DAC stadionjában.A megjegyzésem a Loki meccséhez:a második gólnál szerintem rosszul lett felállítva a sorfal.A kapustok nem látta a labdát.Szerintem kapushiba.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 1)

Van valami infótok a cseferéről?Mi az a ,,csefere,,?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

afca írta:


> Remélem egyszer vendégül láthatlak a DAC stadionjában.A megjegyzésem a Loki meccséhez:a második gólnál szerintem rosszul lett felállítva a sorfal.A kapustok nem látta a labdát.Szerintem kapushiba.



Sajnos Plexi legalább két gólban , de lehet hogy háromban is benne volt. Sajna kedden nem volt jó formában.

A DAC meccs egyszer majd összejön, csak ne lenne olyan messze


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

afca írta:


> Van valami infótok a cseferéről?Mi az a ,,csefere,,?



A CFR magyarul


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

Nóci, tudnál nekem segíteni?
A sport.ro honlapon akarom nézni a meccet, de ezt írja ki. Mit jelent?

*Momentan nu sunt live-uri disponibile.*



meg ezt:

Pentru a vedea meciurile live logheaza-te AICI ! 

Pedig be tudtam regisztrálni, mert mutatja a felhasználói nevemet.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

Kösz nem kell, már műxik !


----------



## afca (2009 Október 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Kösz nem kell, már műxik !


 Szóval magas szinten beszéled a Románt


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 1)

afca írta:


> Szóval magas szinten beszéled a Románt


Nem, már átmentem egy holland streamre, mert mikor elkezdődött a meccs beszart a román


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Nóci, tudnál nekem segíteni?
> A sport.ro honlapon akarom nézni a meccet, de ezt írja ki. Mit jelent?
> 
> *Momentan nu sunt live-uri disponibile.*
> ...


 Amúgy így hirtelen lefordítva: Jelenleg nincs élő közvetítés.
Legalábbis szerintem.:grin:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 2)

Bocs Pisti, nem voltam fent, de tényleg azt jelenti, amit Filozófus írt.
Nálunk a tv is közvetítette a meccset, azt néztem, ha te is láttad, akkor nincs is mit hozzáfûzzek! Talán annyit, hogy amikor Pászkány Arpád megvette pár évvel ezelôtt a Cfr-t, akkor egy harmadosztályban játszó kis csapat voltak, akinek senki se szurkolt, bejuttatta ôket az elsôosztályba , másik évben már a Chelsea-vel csináltak döntetlent Bajnokok ligája meccsen! Kész csoda, hogy ennek a pici erdélyi csapatnak már ismeri Európa a nevét!
Szoktam olvasni Afca bejegyzéseit s nem is értem az ottani gyûlöletet, itt olyan jó volt hallani, ahogy a román kommentátorok együtt élnek a csapattal! Persze a Cfr-t se szereti mindenki, ez természetes is a fociban, de azért már egy ország büszke rájuk.
Afca kedves a "csefere" magyarul Vasutas Sport Club-ot jelent, de senki se szokta így emlegetni ôket!
Az e heti meccsek mérlege: Bajnokok ligájában egy döntetlen, Európa-ligában pedig három vereség s egy döntetlen, ez az eredmény sajnos megmutatja a román csapatok helyét Európában!
Kellemes hétvégét minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## vrobec (2009 Október 2)

Van a magyar csapatnak keresnivalója minden meccsen, csak az öszpontosításon meg a taktikán kellene talán változtatni.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 2)

filozófus írta:


> Amúgy így hirtelen lefordítva: Jelenleg nincs élő közvetítés.
> Legalábbis szerintem.:grin:


 Mert nincs áram Romániában


----------



## afca (2009 Október 2)

Noci87 írta:


> Szoktam olvasni Afca bejegyzéseit s nem is értem az ottani gy&ucirc;löletet, itt olyan jó volt hallani, ahogy a román kommentátorok együtt élnek a csapattal! Persze a Cfr-t se szereti mindenki, ez természetes is a fociban, de azért már egy ország büszke rájuk.
> Afca kedves a "csefere" magyarul Vasutas Sport Club-ot jelent, de senki se szokta így emlegetni ôket!
> Az e heti meccsek mérlege: Bajnokok ligájában egy döntetlen, Európa-ligában pedig három vereség s egy döntetlen, ez az eredmény sajnos megmutatja a román csapatok helyét Európában!
> Kellemes hétvégét minden kedves fórumozónak!


 Minket nem szeretnekcsak azért mert Magyarok vagyunk és minden meccsen,,legyen az idegenben vagy odahaza,, a kezdő sípszó után elénekeljük a Magyar himnuszt.Na az nagyon nem tetszik nekik.A szlovák szövetség nem bánná ha a DAC kiesne,a sportriporterek szinte utálattal beszélnek rólunk.TV-s meccsen is bátran ellenünk beszéllnek.Utoljára az egyik riporter megjegyezte,miért nem szlovákul szurkolunk.Hogy vadulna meg a tetves gané.:fac::33:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 2)

afca írta:


> Minket nem szeretnekcsak azért mert Magyarok vagyunk és minden meccsen,,legyen az idegenben vagy odahaza,, a kezdő sípszó után elénekeljük a Magyar himnuszt.Na az nagyon nem tetszik nekik.A szlovák szövetség nem bánná ha a DAC kiesne,a sportriporterek szinte utálattal beszélnek rólunk.TV-s meccsen is bátran ellenünk beszéllnek.Utoljára az egyik riporter megjegyezte,miért nem szlovákul szurkolunk.Hogy vadulna meg a tetves gané.:fac::33:



Nagyon nem tetszik az nekik, hogy valahol összejön 10 ezer magyar, magyarul beszélnek, teljes egységben, egy dolgot akarnak. Ettől aztán teleszarják a gatyájukat a félelemtől és rögtön a trianoni revizióról vizionálnak. 
Annyira bennük van a kisebbrendűség érzése, annyira féltik a szaros államocskájukat, hogy ebbe szinte teljesen belebolondulnak.
Nos ezért van mindez kedves Nóci.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 2)

Olvastam Balázs honlapján, hogy két magyar gyereket nem engedtek be a Philips stadionba tegnap este a Kolozsvár elleni meccsre. Volt nekik érvényes jegyük, de nem beszéltek hollandul ezért félreállították őket. Azt mondák kelet európaiak nem mehetnek be, hiába bizonygatták, hogy ők nem románok, hanem magyarok, mutatták az igazolványukat is. Visszaadták nekik a pénzt és elküldték őket egy kocsmába, hogy nézzék ott. Akkor kérték, hogy engedjék be őket a románok közé legalább, de akkor azt mondták nekik, hogy csak hollandok meg románok mehetnek be.
Ez a híres egyenjogúság az EU ban amiről annyit papolnak ezek a majmok. És még mi vagyunk a nácik, öcsééééém!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 3)

Hát igen ,sok érthetetlen dolog történik amit józan ésszel nehéz felfogni!Na de az sem semmi amit ma este a Fradi és az Újpest szurkolók véghez vittek!Nem értem mire jó ez?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 3)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát igen ,sok érthetetlen dolog történik amit józan ésszel nehéz felfogni!Na de az sem semmi amit ma este a Fradi és az Újpest szurkolók véghez vittek!Nem értem mire jó ez?


Miért, mi történt? Majd késő este lehet mérleget vonni a csatáról.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 3)

A rendőrségi készenlétre utaltam,mintha háborúra készülnének!Amugy láttad a meccset?Nagyon izgalmas volt!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 3)

A meccsről. Taktikázós, gyenge meccs volt. Ahhoz képest, hogy a bajnokesélyes Újpest volt az ellenfél. Gyenge ez a magyar bajnokság nagyon. Az első félidőt szerintem jól lehoztuk, kivéve a végén a kapott gólt.
A másodikban szarok voltunk, a lilák jobbak voltak. De még így is meg lehetett volna a döntetlen, de a meccs végén egyedül hagytuk Rajczit, pontosabban Wolfe legalább 2-3 méterre állt tőle és be is ragadt, azért nem volt les, amúgy az lett volna.
Bosszantó a hajrában kikapni, de nem dőlök a kardomba, mert ez volt a papírforma. 
Ez még nem az a Derbi, ami szokott lenni. Nem volt igazi derbi, hiányérzetem van.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 3)

aniko45 írta:


> A rendőrségi készenlétre utaltam,mintha háborúra készülnének!Amugy láttad a meccset?Nagyon izgalmas volt!


 Ja, értem. Sajnos ez már része a Derbiknek.
A meccset láttam, most írtam róla.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 3)

Amúgy Davison újra leszerepelt! Bobby go home!

Akármilyen parázshangulatú is egy mérkőzés, szinte minden esetben kezet fog a két edző a lefújást követően, a vesztes fél pedig gratulál a győztesnek. Ez az Újpest-Fradi esetén (2-1) nem történt meg, Bobby Davison, a zöld-fehérek trénere nem tette meg az említett gesztust. 

*A Fradi edzője nem nyilatkozott és nem gratulált kollégájának és még a meccs utáni sajtótájékoztatón sem jelent meg.* 

A Ferencváros szakvezetője a mérkőzés után mindezek tetejébe a sajtótájékoztatón sem jelent meg, ami különösen annak fényében érdekes, hogy a klub a héten 300 ezres büntetést kapott az MLSZ-től pont emiatt. 

Csató Sándor, az angol segítője állt a nyilvánosság elé, és a következőket mondta „főnöke” távollétéről: 
– Megviselték őt a történtek, nem erre számított, nincs túl jó állapotban. Nekem annyit szóltak, hogy jöjjek én az értékelésre, ennek eleget tettem. 

Willie McStay arra az újságírói kérdésre, hogy hogyan értékeli Davison távolmaradását a következőket mondta. 
– A menedzseri munka része, hogy az edző értékelje a meccset, ami nem egyszerű munka, de mindenki másként viselkedik az eredmény hatására. Én győzelem és vereség esetén is szoktam nyilatkozni.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 3)

A meccs aranyköpése Rajczi "eszes" Péter nevéhez fűződik.
Azt nyilatkozta, hogy szerencsét hozott neki a félidőben cserélt cipő.
Csak jelzem, hogy a gólját fejjel szerezte. :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 4)

filozófus írta:


> A meccs aranyköpése Rajczi "eszes" Péter nevéhez fűződik.
> Azt nyilatkozta, hogy szerencsét hozott neki a félidőben cserélt cipő.
> Csak jelzem, hogy a gólját fejjel szerezte. :lol:


 
A szigszalagos meze nagyon állat volt 
Szégyen hogy egy otthon játszó csapat egyik legfontosabb tagjának nincs tartalék meze a szertárban


----------



## afca (2009 Október 4)

DAC - MFK Košice

1:1
A DAC edzője egyértelműen gyengének minősítette csapata teljesítményét. 
<META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }--></STYLE>



 Kurt Garger
sport.sk


*Kurt Garger - *DAC: Az ellenfél nem lepett meg bennünket taktikájával. Mi öregurasan játszottunk, agresszivitás és ritmus nélkul. Az első félidőben nagyon rosszul játszottunk, a másodikban csak rosszul. Meg kell állapítanom, hogy ilyen teljesítmény után örülhetünk, hogy legalább egy pontot megszereztünk. 
*Jaroslav Galko - MFK Košice:* Dunaszerdahelyre védekezni jöttünk és Novák által előadott gyors ellentámadásokban bíztunk. Hét játokosom kapott védekező feladatot. Sajnálotos, hogy a szünet után nagyot hibáztunk és ki tudott egyenlíteni az ellenfél. A második félidőben aktívabbak voltak a hazaiak, úgyhogy elégedettek lehetünk a döntetlennel. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Pár kép a lelátóról.Jó buli voltA szőke a lányomÉn meg a fiammal pózolok + a sok barát


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 4)

A 4. képen (is) vagy te és a fiad, ugye?
A Fradi sálért piros pont a srácnak.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> A szigszalagos meze nagyon állat volt
> Szégyen hogy egy otthon játszó csapat egyik legfontosabb tagjának nincs tartalék meze a szertárban


Szánalmas :lol:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 4)

filozófus írta:


> A 4. képen (is) vagy te és a fiad, ugye?
> A Fradi sálért piros pont a srácnak.



Szerintem az a vejkó lehet. A szőke leányt jobb, ha szemmel tartod, még a meccsen is


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem az a vejkó lehet. A szőke leányt jobb, ha szemmel tartod, még a meccsen is


Ezt úgy ahogy van, nem értem. :lol:


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 4)

Afca!Nagyon királyiak a képek!Gratula a szép családhoz!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 4)

filozófus írta:


> A 4. képen (is) vagy te és a fiad, ugye?
> A Fradi sálért piros pont a srácnak.


 Igen.

A Fradi sálas az egyik legjobb barátom a Pisti.Fanatikus Fradi drukker.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 4)

pisti72 írta:


> Szerintem az a vejkó lehet. A szőke leányt jobb, ha szemmel tartod, még a meccsen is


 Vejkó még nincsA meccsen vigyáznak rá!!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 4)

aniko45 írta:


> Afca!Nagyon királyiak a képek!Gratula a szép családhoz!


 Köszönöm Anikókiss


----------



## kacatok (2009 Október 5)

Ahogy anno Gálvölgyi mondta: szeretem a focit  De hazánkban a focihoz mindenki ért. Így én is 
Sajnos be kell látni, hogy a mostani Fradi, mint csapat nem nyújt olyan teljesítményt, mellyel az első 6-ba lehetne érni.
Azzal, hogy tudunk futni, azzal még nem sokat lehet elérni. Jobb lett volna tehetséges fiatalokkal megerősíteni a csapatot, mint sok kiszuperált játékossal  A fiatalok még harapnának, de ez a sok összeválogatott x. osztályú magát focistának hívó játékospótlék ...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 5)

afca;
Pár kép a lelátóról.:pJó buli volt:pA szőke a lányom:pÉn meg a fiammal pózolok + a sok barát:p[/quote írta:


> Milyen büszke apa valaki!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 5)

kacatok írta:


> Ahogy anno Gálvölgyi mondta: szeretem a focit  De hazánkban a focihoz mindenki ért. Így én is
> Sajnos be kell látni, hogy a mostani Fradi, mint csapat nem nyújt olyan teljesítményt, mellyel az első 6-ba lehetne érni.
> Azzal, hogy tudunk futni, azzal még nem sokat lehet elérni. Jobb lett volna tehetséges fiatalokkal megerősíteni a csapatot, mint sok kiszuperált játékossal  A fiatalok még harapnának, de ez a sok összeválogatott x. osztályú magát focistának hívó játékospótlék ...


 Sajnos nincs utánpótlásunk, mármint közvetlen. Mert nagyon tehetséges 7-15 éveseink vannak, de azok mikor lesznek még....
Nem az a baj, hogy légiós, hanem hogy gyenge, fos.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 5)

*Az év legjobb külföldön játszó labdarúgója:* 1. Juhász Roland (Anderlecht) 266 (36%), 2. Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund) 229 (29%), 3. Gera Zoltán (Fulham) 137 (18%)

*Az év legjobb mezőnyjátékosa:* 1. Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA) 361 (47%), 2. Kabát Péter (Újpest) 126 (17%), 3. Czvitkovics Péter (DVSC-TEVA) 124 (16%)

*Az év legjobb kapusa:* 1. Végh Zoltán (MTK Budapest) 210 (28%), 2. Köteles László (DVTK) 202 (26%), 3. Vukasin Poleksic (DVSC-TEVA) 149 (20%)

*Az év legjobb idegenlégiósa:* 1. Vukasin Poleksic (DVSC-TEVA) 219 (28%), 2. Mbengo Yanick (KTE-Ereco) 152 (20%), 3. Mario Bozic (Újpest) 148 (19%)

*Az év legjobb 21 éven aluli játékosa:* 1. Varga József (DVSC-TEVA) 415 (54%), 2. Korcsmár Zsolt (Újpest) 156 (20%), Pátkai Máté (MTK Budapest) 89 (11%) 

*Az év legjobb edzője:* 1. Csertői Aurél (Szombathelyi Haladás), Herczeg András (DVSC-TEVA) 214-214, 3. Csank János (ZTE) 154

*Az év legjobb játékvezetője:* 1. Arany Tamás 343 (45%), 2. Kassai Viktor 319 (41%), 3. Szabó Sándor 55 (7%)


----------



## afca (2009 Október 6)

Noci87 írta:


> Milyen büszke apa valaki!


 kiss


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 6)

"Az MLSZ fegyelmi bizottsága a két és fél héttel ezelőtti DVSC-TEVA - Ferencváros mérkőzésen történt nagy visszhangot kiváltó események kapcsán tiltott pirotechnikai eszközök használata miatt a Debrecenre 200 ezer, a Ferencvárosra pedig 400 ezer forint pénzbüntetést rótt ki.
A zöld-fehéreknek azért kell többet fizetniük, mert a vendégek szurkolói több tiltott eszközt használtak, mint a hazaiak, ráadásul a klub többszörös visszaesőnek számít.
A testület a Lipcsei Gábor masszőr (Ferencváros) ellen indított eljárást felfüggesztette, mert a rendőrségtől még semmilyen vizsgálati eredmény nem érkezett meg, s a bizottság véleménye szerint azokat meg kell várni."

Így van ez, ahogy mondtam. Ők balhéznak mi (is) fizetünk. Ahogy ez lenni szokott


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 6)

Wazze!!!!
Kiss Máté mekkora gólt lőtt a cseheknek!!!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 7)

pisti72 írta:


> "Az MLSZ fegyelmi bizottsága a két és fél héttel ezelőtti DVSC-TEVA - Ferencváros mérkőzésen történt nagy visszhangot kiváltó események kapcsán tiltott pirotechnikai eszközök használata miatt a Debrecenre 200 ezer, a Ferencvárosra pedig 400 ezer forint pénzbüntetést rótt ki.
> A zöld-fehéreknek azért kell többet fizetniük, mert a vendégek szurkolói több tiltott eszközt használtak, mint a hazaiak, ráadásul a klub többszörös visszaesőnek számít.
> A testület a Lipcsei Gábor masszőr (Ferencváros) ellen indított eljárást felfüggesztette, mert a rendőrségtől még semmilyen vizsgálati eredmény nem érkezett meg, s a bizottság véleménye szerint azokat meg kell várni."
> 
> Így van ez, ahogy mondtam. Ők balhéznak mi (is) fizetünk. Ahogy ez lenni szokott


Te Pisti, én nem akarok kötekedni, de elolvastad az általad beírt hírt?
"A zöld-fehéreknek azért kell többet fizetniük, *mert a vendégek szurkolói több tiltott eszközt használtak, mint a hazaiak*"
Tehát a Loki szurkolói is vétettek a szabályzat ellen (ami nevettséges szabály amúgy).


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 7)

Amúgy ez nem balhé, ez szabálysértés.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 7)

filozófus írta:


> Amúgy ez nem balhé, ez szabálysértés.


Akkor helyesen:
ők szabályt sértenek, mi (is) fizetünk.

Egyébként minket még nem büntettek csak piró miatt, ha jól emléxem.


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 8)

Kiváncsi leszek az olaszok ellen mit fogunk mutatni, remélem egy nagyon jó és küzdelmes focit


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 8)

Az olaszok mit jelentenek neked a Fiorentinat?


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 8)

Ők is olaszok 
de most a U20-as VB-re gondoltam, mert ott is az olaszokkal találkozunk...
már azon csodálkoztam, hogy a spanyolok kikaptak tőlük.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 8)

A történethez hozzátartozik, hogy a meccs nagy részében emberhátrányban játszottak a spanyolok.
Szerintem akkor van esélyünk, ha minimum úgy játszunk, mint a csehek ellen.


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 8)

az olaszoknak sokszor van szerencséjük...
bár nem láttam az olasz-spanyolt...
remélem következöleg nem az fog dönteni majd


----------



## afca (2009 Október 9)

Zolka71 írta:


> Kiváncsi leszek az olaszok ellen mit fogunk mutatni, remélem egy nagyon jó és küzdelmes focit


 MAJD MI KÜZDÜNK AZ oLASZOK MEG FOGJÁK JÁTSZANI AZ UTÁLATOS VÉDEKEZŐS EGYGÓLOS BUNKERFOCIJUKAT.A FIORENTINÁRÓL MEG ANNYIT MILYEN CSAPAT AKINEK LILA A SZERELÉSE??


----------



## afca (2009 Október 9)

DAC-Slovan összecsapás október 28 !!!!!!
Megszületett a dátum!!Az elmaradt slovan elleni meccset végre lejátszuk.Letörlöm a port a jegyemről!!


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

Majd meglátjuk milyen focit játszanak az olaszok, de szerintem a mieink ellen a védekező foci, szinte öngyilkosság! 
Bár szerintem attól függ ki fog gólt rúgni előbb!


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Ghána jutott tovább!!


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Én örülök,hogy Ghána jutott tovább.Néztem a meccset és Korea jobb volt.Persze még nekünk is tovább kell menni.


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Afrikai csapatok ellen jó a mérlegünk! Igaz, még az Olaszokat is le kéne győzni....
Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 9)

afca írta:


> DAC-Slovan összecsapás október 28 !!!!!!
> Megszületett a dátum!!Az elmaradt slovan elleni meccset végre lejátszuk.Letörlöm a port a jegyemről!!


Hétköznap, basszuskulacs.


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

<table class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="540" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><caption>A KÖZELMÚLTBAN EGYMÁS ELLEN </caption> <tbody> <tr> <td class="xl24" align="left">2009.02.11</td> <td>Olaszország–Magyarország</td> <td>3–0</td> <td>Alpok–Adria-kupa (U20)</td></tr> <tr style="background-color: rgb(223, 223, 223);"> <td class="xl24" align="left">2008.10.01</td> <td>Magyarország–Olaszország</td> <td>2–1</td> <td>Alpok–Adria-kupa (U20)</td></tr> <tr> <td class="xl24" align="left">2008.07.23</td> <td>Olaszország–Magyarország</td> <td>1–0</td> <td>U19-es Eb-elődöntő</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Ha azt vesszük figyelembe, hogy ezen a VB-n sokszor a "gyengébb" csapatok nyertek (Egyiptom-Olasz, EAE-Venezuela, Ghána-Anglia, Ausztrália-Costa Rica, Magyarország-Honduras, Spanyol-Olasz, Paraguay-DélKorea, Egyiptom-Costa Rica) akkor azt kell mondjam ma igen nagy esély van a továbbjutásra! Remélem a Németek kiütik Braziliát, no nem mintha nagy Német drukker lennék, de én szívesebben néznék egy Magyar-Német döntőt. Remélve, hogy megnyerjük törlesztve "54-ért", majd az Aranycsapatnak ajálva a meccset.


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Gyerünk srácok, meglehet szorongatni az olaszokat! De ne legyünk akkor sem csalódottak ha esetleg vereség lesz a vége. Ami eddig történt, az is csodálatos


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

Amit elértek eddig, az is szép teljesítmény! 
bár amikor kikaptunk Hondurastól, akkor nagyon megijedtem


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

na kezdődik


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

vezetünk!!!!!!!!!!
góóóóóóóóól!!!!!


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Elkezdődött a mérkőzés. *Máris tizenegyeshez jutottunk!*
Németh forgolódott a tizenhatoson belül, Gentili érthetetlen módon megráncigálta a magyar támadó mezét, majd földre is vitte őt. A játékvezető teljesen jogosan a tizenegyespontra mutatott. *Koman* pedig higgadtan értékesítette a büntetőt. *(1–0)*


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

_Óscar Julián Ruiz Acosta a játékvezető neve, aki befújta az első percben a büntetőt. A kolumbiai spori civilben ügyvéd, hobbija a zenélés. Eddig jól fúj, tartsa meg szokását!_


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Koman szenzációs. Sokat fut, jól passzol,jól lő, remek versenyző típus (hiszen eddig simán belőtte a tiziket, kiélezett szituációkban), igazi csapatkapitány. Most már nagyon remélem, hogy a Magyar válogatottat választja.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 9)

Csak így tovább!HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Jól játszunk nagyon  Holnap pedig visszatérünk a megszokott forgató könyvhöz a Portugál-Magyaron? Remélem ott is láthatunk egyszer egy olyan játékot ahol mi uraljuk a meccset....


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 9)

Szép is lenne!


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Vége az első játékrésznek.


----------



## Mangalica (2009 Október 9)

Szép volt fiúk!!! A nagy küzdelem és akarás meghozta a gyümölcsét!!!


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

Hát ez egy kemény csata volt!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 10)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Október 28-án lesz a DAC-Slovan összecsapás </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17712&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=17712&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.10.10. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Az indokolatlanul elhalasztott DAC-Slovan labdarúgó- mérkőzést előreláthatólag október 28-án, szerdán 17:30 órai kezdettel rendezik meg a dunaszerdahelyi stadionban. A bajnokság 9. fordulójának elhalasztott mérkőzésére eredetileg szeptember 13-án került volna sor, vasárnap. Véletlen egybeesés, hogy a Bajnai-Fico találkozó napján fújták le a mérkőzést biztonsági okokra hivatkozva.

Hogy mivel jobb hétköznap megrendezni a találkozót? A választ majd az illetékes szervek adják meg.

Munkanap a város tele van iskolásokkal és munkásokkal, akik hazafelé tartanak. Tudjuk viszont, hogy a pozsonyi szurkolók különvonattal érkeznek majd a dunaszerdahelyi állomásra, ahonnan rendőri felügyelettel haladnak tovább a stadionig. Az elmúlt évek tapasztalatai alapján azonban tudjuk azt is, hogy útközben rongálnak és randalíroznak. Míg az eredeti időpontban, vasárnap szinte alig lett volna valaki az utcákon, addig egy szerdai napon nem csak a járókelők biztonsága, de a közlekedés is veszélyeztetve van.
A rendőrség miatt viszont, amennyiben megint megszállja a várost, totális káosz és fennakadás valósulhat meg a csallóközi kisvárosban hétköznap, amikor többen igyekeznek haza a járási székhelyről haza otthonaikba.
Félő, hogy békés iskolások és munkájukból hazatérő lakosok a brutális szlovák szurkolók áldozatául eshetnek.

Emlékezetes, hogy a tavaly november 1-jei DAC-Slovan összecsapáson a rendőrség egységei brutálisan rátámadtak a hazaiak szektorára, ahol magyarországi és felvidéki szurkolók is tartózkodtak. Akkor sérült meg életveszélyesen az élete első mérkőzésére kilátogató 18 éves csallóközi fiú, Lengyel Krisztián is. A szlovák rendőrség azóta sem tudott semmilyen bizonyítékot bemutatni, hogy akciójuk indokolt lett volna! 

Hétvégén nem játszik a dunaszerdahelyi csapat, mivel a válogatottnak van játékrendje. Legközelebb jövő hét szombaton Rózsahegyen lép majd pályára a dunaszerdahelyi DAC. 

Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 11)

A felnőtt válogatott példát vehetett volna az u20-asokról.
Szánalmas volt ma is a csapat, sajnos. Jók leszünk a 4. helyre, ahogy vártam, várható volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 11)

filozófus írta:


> A felnőtt válogatott példát vehetett volna az u20-asokról.
> Szánalmas volt ma is a csapat, sajnos. Jók leszünk a 4. helyre, ahogy vártam, várható volt.


Szánalmas az túlzás, de ez a valóság, ennyit tudunk. Néhány játékos elgondolkodhatna azon megüti-e a nemzetközi szintet?


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 11)

Valóban nagyon lehangoló volt,de hát ennyi tellet tőlünk!A portugálok úgy játszottak velünk mint macska az egérrel!Sajnálatos !


----------



## vasgép (2009 Október 11)

Torghellét nem szabad hibáztatni ,a kötelező meccseken meg tette a magáét.És sajnos nincs nála jobb.


----------



## Hantaska (2009 Október 12)

*Aranycsapat*

Igen, lehet még aranycsapat, csak még két meccset meg kell nyerni a fiataloknak és az Övék az arany. Hajrá Magyarok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:777:


----------



## Hantaska (2009 Október 12)

Torghellét én sem bántanám, de azért van nála jobb. Kabát Péternek hívják!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Szánalmas az túlzás, de ez a valóság, ennyit tudunk. Néhány játékos elgondolkodhatna azon megüti-e a nemzetközi szintet?


Hát ahogy Gyepes játszott, az szánalmas volt, én szántam szerencsétlent. De a többiek sem voltak toppon. Érdekes, a klubjukban megütik, itt meg nem. Ezen lehet gondolkodni. A legnagyobb hibát mindenesetre az mlsz követte el, mikor hosszabbított a fogalmatlan hollanddal.


----------



## balageevp (2009 Október 12)

ennyi jelenleg a magyar futball, ezen nincs mit szépíteni. ez a 3:0 reprezentálja a különbséget az európai élvonal, és köztünk. azért hajrá U20-sok, legalább ők ne vesszenek el a nagy magyar lagymatag közegben


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Október 12)

Egyetértek veletek. 

*És Hajrá U20-sok !!* Remélem azért nem bízzák el magukat. És nem becsülik le az ellenfelet. Mert akkor biztos kikapnak. Jah és egyetlen egy afrikai ország játékosait nem szabad lenézni. Mert ők tudnak focizni és én szerintem ők nem a pénzért fociznak. Hanem azért mert szeretik.
Remélem mi is csak a játékért és a fociszeretetéért játszunk. Mert ha másért akkor elvesztünk 

Én szurkolok a U20-soknak, mert ők legalább többet tudtak elérni. Mint a felnőtt válogatott. *Hajrá Magyarország !!!!*


----------



## ateeee (2009 Október 12)

*Hajrá Magyarország !!!!*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 12)

filozófus írta:


> Hát ahogy Gyepes játszott, az szánalmas volt, én szántam szerencsétlent. De a többiek sem voltak toppon. Érdekes, a klubjukban megütik, itt meg nem. Ezen lehet gondolkodni. A legnagyobb hibát mindenesetre az mlsz követte el, mikor hosszabbított a fogalmatlan hollanddal.



Ebben egyetértünk. A holland beáldozta a pesti meccset a portugálok ellen azért, hogy megkapja a szerződést. 

Azért remélem a tótok szopnak Lengyelországban szerdán, akkor viszont oda a csoportgyőzelmük. Másodikként pedig kiemelt ellenfelet fognak kapni.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 12)

vasgép írta:


> Torghellét nem szabad hibáztatni ,a kötelező meccseken meg tette a magáét.És sajnos nincs nála jobb.


 Torghelle nem focistaaz egy díjbirkózó.Szomorú,hogy ilyen játékosok vannak a válogatottban.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Ebben egyetértünk. A holland beáldozta a pesti meccset a portugálok ellen azért, hogy megkapja a szerződést.
> 
> Azért remélem a tótok szopnak Lengyelországban szerdán, akkor viszont oda a csoportgyőzelmük. Másodikként pedig kiemelt ellenfelet fognak kapni.


 A tóto szopni fognak a Lengyelek ellen mint a torkosborz!Mi ünnepeltünk pezsgővel amikor a Szlovénok berúgták a másik gólt!!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 12)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga

Eredmények: Šintava–FK Nagymagyar 5:1 (2:1), g.: Juraško (11.), Studený (19.), Timko (67., 83.), Toman (75.), ill. Sakál (25.); Nitra-Chrenová–Nagymegyer 2:2 (1:1), g.: Cifra (14.), Chovanec (63.), ill. Olejník (17.), Kobr (90.); Tallós–Dióspatony 1:2 (1:1), g.: Laca (32.), ill. Sendecký (9.), Lukács (56.); Nyékvárkony–Močenok 3:0 (0:0), g.: Méhes T. (52.), Gróf (63.). Stefankovics (69.); Feketenyék–Vága 6:1 (3:0), g.: Pogran (12., 60.), Barčák (27., 45. 11-esből), Augustín (80.), Gál (90.), ill. Borš (50.); Csallóközkürt–Nagyfödémes 5:1 (3:0), g.: Bognár (2., 45., 60.), Erős (11., 11-esből), Fehér (82.), ill. Csandal (75.); Nádszeg–Vágpatta 5:1 (3:1), g.: Ivicze (7.), Sercel Gy. (33.), Andódi (42., 80. 86.), ill. Balog (11.); Vásárút–Vágfarkasd 4:0 (1:0), g.: Nagy J. (34.), Remenár (49., 57., 11-esből), Szajkó (78.). 

A bajnokság állása: 

1. Nagymegyer 11 8 3 0 27:9 27 

2. Nyékvárkony 11 7 1 3 36:21 22 

3. Nagyfödémes 11 6 2 3 25:16 20 

4. Csallóközkürt 11 6 1 4 26:21 19 

5. Šintava 11 5 3 3 32:18 18 

6. Dióspatony 11 5 1 5 20:20 16 

7. Vága 11 4 3 4 27:25 15 

8. Chrenová 11 3 6 2 17:18 15 

9. Vásárút 11 4 3 4 22:26 15 

10. Vágfarkasd 11 5 0 6 15:21 15 

11. FK Nagymagyar 11 4 2 5 19:22 14 

12. Tallós 11 4 1 6 23:24 13 

13. Nádszeg 11 4 1 6 18:20 13 

14. Močenok 11 2 4 5 6:11 10 

15. Feketenyék 11 3 1 7 25:42 10 

16. Vágpatta 11 2 0 9 16:40 6 

ái


----------



## Regedey Gyula (2009 Október 13)

Hajrá U20-as srácok ma Ghána ellen!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 13)

Firenze, jövünk! 
Nagyon ott van ez a klip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb-qKVm75NA


----------



## afca (2009 Október 13)

*U20-as vb: Bronzéremért játszhatnak a magyarok *


<!-- /#content-header --> 
A magyar válogatott a bronzéremért játszhat a 20 éven aluliak egyiptomi labdarúgó-világbajnokságán, miután a keddi, kairói elődöntőben 3-2-es vereséget szenvedett a ghánai csapattól. 


 
Fotó: nemzetisport.hu


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=65226969" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
Egervári Sándor együttese pénteken 17 órától a Brazília-Costa Rica találkozó vesztesével mérkőzik a harmadik helyért. 
Eredmény, elődöntő: 
Ghána-Magyarország 3-2 (2-0) 
Kairó, 32 ezer néző, v.: Jorge Larrionda (uruguayi) 
gólszerzők: Adiyiah (10., 31.), Quansah (81.), illetve Futács (73.), Balajti (84.) 
sárga lap: Agyemang-Badu (12.), Addae (34.), Quansah (52.), illetve Debreceni (55.), Korcsmár (66.) 
Ghána: Daniel Agyei - Samuel Inkoom, Bright Addae, Daniel Addo, David Addy - Abeiku Quansah (Gladson Awako, 93.), Emmanuel Agyemang-Badu, Mohammed Rabiu, Andre Ayew (Opoku Agyemang, 75.) - Dominic Adiyiah, Ransford Osei 
Magyarország: Gulácsi Péter - Zámbó Bence, Debreceni András, Szabó János, Présinger Ádám (Varga Roland, a szünetben) - Gosztonyi András, Korcsmár Zsolt (Futács Márkó, 71.), Simon Ádám, Kiss Máté - Simon András, Németh Krisztián (Balajti Ádám, a szünetben) 
Gyors ghánai góllal indult a találkozó: Présinger röviden adott haza, Ayew pedig lecsapott a labdára, lövésébe pedig még Adiyiah beletette a lábát (1-0). A magyarok nem tudtak a kapu elé kerülni, míg a ghánaiak több helyzetet is kialakítottak. A 31. percben a torna gólkirály-jelöltje, Adiyiah megduplázta az afrikai csapat előnyét: egy jobb oldali beadást fejelt a kapuba (2-0). 
A ghánaiak főként a középpályán voltak óriási fölényben, szinte minden magyar akciót lekapcsoltak. Egervári csapatából érezhetően hiányzott az eltiltott Koman Vladimir. 
A fordulást követően több szép támadással indított a magyar csapat, Balajti a kapufát találta el egy szabadrúgás után. A magyarok egyre többet birtokolták a labdát, míg a ghánaiak főként a kontrákra rendezkedtek be. A 73. percben a csereként beállt Futács visszahozta a reményt, miután Simon András passzát értékesítette. A hajrában több nagy lehetősége is volt az egyenlítésre a magyar válogatottnak, de egy kontra végén Quansah hatalmas gólt lőtt. A magyarok nem adták fel, Balajti nagyszerű találatával pedig ismét egy gól volt a különbség (3-2). Az utolsó percekben mindent megtett a magyar csapat, de egyenlíteni már nem tudott. 
A ghánaiak történetük harmadik döntőjére készülhetnek az U20-as világbajnokságon: 2001-ben Argentína, 1993-ban pedig Brazília ellen buktak el a fináléban. 
MTI/para


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 13)

Kár érte, elcsesztük az első félidőt!
Nem baj a bronz meg lesz!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 13)

Egyetértek Pisti! 

Azért gratuláció illeti őket, mindent megtettek!
Hajrá magyarok!
És hajrá lengyelek!


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 13)

Még ha nem is lesz meg a bronz sem, akkor is le a kalappal a fiúk előtt.


----------



## Regedey Gyula (2009 Október 14)

Óriásit nyújtottak a második félidőben. Sajnos az elsőben nem hittek magukban, ez részben köszönhető volt a hibás taktikának.

Megjegyezném azonban, hogy előre senki nem tudhatta, hogy pont a nyílt sisakos, sokat futó, támadó játékban kerekedünk Ghána fölé. Alapvetően ez a játékunk, igaz, csakhogy szövkap és irányító nélkül, két hosszabbításos meccsel a lábakban kevesen gondolták, hogy bírni fogjuk.

Bírtuk, a csapatunk jobb, mint a ghánaiaké, de a sport ilyen, most nem sikerült.

Én abban reménykedem, hogy ezek a srácok képesek lesznek arra, hogy 86 után újra szurkolhassunk magyaroknak egy világbajnokságon.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 14)

Boldog vagyok,hogy Magyar vagyok!!Ezekre a fiúkra büszke egész Felvidék!!Ma reggel 4 órakor felkeltem és megnéztem a meccset mégegyszer,majd ötórakor leléptem melóba.A négy közé komoly csapatok nem kerültek be.Ezek szerint nem is komoly csapatok...mi vagyunk akire oda kell figyelni...Hajrá fiúk csak így tovább!!!!


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Október 14)

A bronz meccs mikor lesz ?? és melyik ország ellen ??


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 14)

Pénteken (Okt. 16) Magyar 1 16.45. Costa Rica ellen


----------



## vemecz (2009 Október 15)

Sziasztok!

Tegnapi Dán-Magyarról illetve a Gera sztorirólvélemények?


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 15)

Érdekes... Idegenbe megverjük a dánokat, itthon meg kikapunk a svédektől. Gera meg nem hiányzott. Nekem.


----------



## vemecz (2009 Október 15)

Hát igen furcsa az egész, bár azért az elején a Dánok nagyon nyomtak és több Babos bravúrra is szükség volt de azért mikor a végén kitámadtak a Dánok akkor több helyzetünk is lett volna növelni az előnyünket kár hogy Balázs 25-ről nem tudta beemelni az üres kapuba.
Gera jó focista bár mostanság ő sem sokat játszik klub csapatában és azért Buzsákyval vagy Hajnallal is pótolható.


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 15)

Engem az első félidő eleje egy kicsit az U20-as Ghána elleni meccs első félidejére emlékeztetett. Semmi támadás, beszorultunk a kapunk elé, nem bírtuk megtartani a labdát. De ahogy a "kicsikben", a felnőtt válogatottban is volt tartás, és elhitték hogy van keresnivalójuk a pályán. Hajjaj csak az a svédek elleni bukta ne lett volna...


----------



## vemecz (2009 Október 15)

Tényleg formás támadásokat vezettünk a második félidőben és nekem a Varaga játéka is nagyon tetszett. Hát itthon a svédek és a portugálok ellen nagyon gyengén játszottunk. Kint voltam élvezhetetlen volt. 
Remélem az U20-asok összekapják magukat mart azért Costa Rica nekem nem tűnik olyan erősnek mint mondjuk Ghána, Olasz-vagy Csehország.


----------



## cetnik (2009 Október 15)

Minde nemzeti érzésü szivben ott van a Ferencváros.És minden sziv ezt a csapatot szeretné újra a világ élvonalában látni.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

Don Norberto írta:


> A bronz meccs mikor lesz ?? és melyik ország ellen ??


 Látom szereted a focit...sőt mi több most már érdekel is


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 15)

Én láttam a brazilok elleni meccsüket... Hát, össze kell magunkat kapnunk


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 15)

afca írta:


> Látom szereted a focit...sőt mi több most már érdekel is



Basszuskulcs, a tótok kint vannak a vb-n csoportelsőként. Hogy az a a jó......


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 15)

Viszont a holland sokat nőtt a szememben, hogy kirúgta Gerát.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Basszuskulcs, a tótok kint vannak a vb-n csoportelsőként. Hogy az a a jó......


Na de hogy???A tótok othon kikaptak a Szlovénoktól így kiestek a Csehek,,Még aznap tót zászlóégetés Prágában,,most meg öngóllal nyernek a Lengyeleknél???Nem furcsa??A Lengyeleknek nem volt tétje....lehet,majd egyszer visszakapják..Ha igaz az elképzelésem,vigyék talpal előre reggel az összes tetvet


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Viszont a holland sokat nőtt a szememben, hogy kirúgta Gerát.


 Mi volt pontosan amiért kizárta a keretből Gerát??


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Viszont a holland sokat nőtt a szememben, hogy kirúgta Gerát.



Mert? Amúgy nem rúgta ki, Gera mondta le a válogatottságot, és jól tette! Már az elején látszott, hogy bassza a kummantós csőrét Gera. Majd, ha eltakarodik a Kisteleki klán, majd akkor jöjjön vissza, ne aszisztáljon ehhez a szarhoz.
Nálam eddig is egy fogalmatlan, hozzá nem értő ember volt a holland. Takarodjon az elveivel vissza Hollandiába, ha olyan jó edző, biztos kapkodnak utána majd.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

afca írta:


> Mi volt pontosan amiért kizárta a keretből Gerát??


 Nem zárta ki. Nem jelölte a keretbe, mert késett 5 percet az eligazításról (rosszul tudta az időpontot).
Részletek:
http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/45667


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

Rohadtul bosszant, hogy a hazátlanok kijutottak!


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

Csank:
"Én nem törnék pálcát Gera fölött" - kelt volt játékosa védelmére a ZTE mestere. 
"Lehet, hogy elkésett, de egyrészt nem tudjuk, hogy mennyit (5 percet-szerk. filozófus), másrészt nem hiszem, hogy akkorát késhetett volna, amiért a lelátóra kéne ültetni. Persze kapitánya válogatja, de szerintem a profiknál ez nem járható út, ha szükség van egy játékosra, akkor játszania kell, hacsak nem követett el valamilyen nagyobb bűncselekményt. Ronaldót is biztosan megbüntetnék, ha elkésne, de nem hiszem, hogy emiatt kihagynák a Realból. Koemanban talán már érlelődhetett, hogy inkább Buzsákyt akarja kipróbálni."
Csank sajnálja Gerát, mert szerinte soha nem tartozott a problémás játékosok közé, ahogy fogalmaz, "a légynek sem tudott ártani". A szakember úgy látja, már korábban is lehettek nézeteltérések a kapitány és Gera között, utóbbi pedig most "feladta a magas labdát".


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

Összegezvén, én nem hiszem, hogy ezzel többet kéne foglalkozni. Ez történt. Nem oszt, nem szoroz. A válogatott szar marad, bár Buzsáky így talán több lehetőséget kap, aminek örülök. Tegnap azon kaptam magam, hogy a dánok kihagyott helyzeténél bosszankodtam, és bíztam benne, hogy egál lesz a meccs. Ide jutottunk. Köszönjük mlsz, Koeman. 
A magyar válogatott nálam az u20-as csapat!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> összegezvén, én nem hiszem, hogy ezzel többet kéne foglalkozni. Ez történt. Nem oszt, nem szoroz. A válogatott szar marad, bár buzsáky így talán több lehetőséget kap, aminek örülök. Tegnap azon kaptam magam, hogy a dánok kihagyott helyzeténél bosszankodtam, és bíztam benne, hogy egál lesz a meccs. Ide jutottunk. Köszönjük mlsz, koeman.
> A magyar válogatott nálam az u20-as csapat!


 :777::656::656::656::656:


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

27 és fél órával meccs előtt: 

*FTC-ETO: Még mindig nincs hivatalos értesítés a halasztásról* 
Csütörtökön délelőtt sem kapott semmilyen hivatalos értesítést az FTC zRt. arról, hogy az MLSZ Versenybizottsága elhalasztotta volna a pénteki ETO elleni bajnokit. 
Sajtóhírek szerint elmaradhat a meccs, de erről az FTC-t eddig senki nem értesítette. Az eddig érkezett hivatalos iratok legfeljebb annyit tartalmaznak, hogy pénteken délelőtt döntenek majd az új időpontról. (ftc.hu) 

Rend, fegyelem, törvényesség. Éljen az mlsz.

Amúgy a honlapjukon a meccs dec.31-re van kiírva. :lol:


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> Rohadtul bosszant, hogy a hazátlanok kijutottak!


 Akkor én mit mondjak??


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> 27 és fél órával meccs előtt:
> 
> *FTC-ETO: Még mindig nincs hivatalos értesítés a halasztásról*
> Csütörtökön délelőtt sem kapott semmilyen hivatalos értesítést az FTC zRt. arról, hogy az MLSZ Versenybizottsága elhalasztotta volna a pénteki ETO elleni bajnokit.
> ...


 Ezzel a meccsel mi a gond??Lassan úgy lesztek mint mi...


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

*Vb-selejtezők: Lengyelország Dél-Afrikába lőtte Szlovákiát!*

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport...k-lengyelorszag-del-afrikaba-lotte-szlovakiat



<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 15)

Csak megemlíteném, hogy mikor Sándor Tomi lemondta a válogatottságot sokak szemében ő volt a hazaáruló g..ci, Gera pedig egy meccs előtt közvetlen adta be a kulcsot, ami nem éppen emberi nagyságáról tesz tanubizonyságot.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

afca írta:


> Ezzel a meccsel mi a gond??Lassan úgy lesztek mint mi...


 3 játékosuk az u20-as vébén van, 3 légiósuk meg csak ma jött vissza.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

pisti72 írta:


> Csak megemlíteném, hogy mikor Sándor Tomi lemondta a válogatottságot sokak szemében ő volt a hazaáruló g..ci, Gera pedig egy meccs előtt közvetlen adta be a kulcsot, ami nem éppen emberi nagyságáról tesz tanubizonyságot.


 Miért lett volna hazaáruló? Nálam nem az. Az ő döntése. 
Kirakta a keretből, nem lett volna értelme, hogy ott maradjon. Én is hazajöttem volna. Ráadásul elvette tőle a csk karszalagot, szóval ennyit erről.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

afca írta:


> *Vb-selejtezők: Lengyelország Dél-Afrikába lőtte Szlovákiát!*
> 
> http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport...k-lengyelorszag-del-afrikaba-lotte-szlovakiat
> 
> ...


 Pedig állítólag fölényben voltak a lengyelek. És egy öngóllal... Mákos ez a tót "nemzet".


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> Miért lett volna hazaáruló? Nálam nem az. Az ő döntése.
> Kirakta a keretből, nem lett volna értelme, hogy ott maradjon. Én is hazajöttem volna. Ráadásul elvette tőle a csk karszalagot, szóval ennyit erről.


 Ellesztek ti a Gera témán éjfélig


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> Pedig állítólag fölényben voltak a lengyelek. És egy öngóllal... Mákos ez a tót "nemzet".


Mákos???Tetves ,csürhe banda....A Lengyel szövetség pedig a legkorruptabb intéznény Lengyelországban.Érdemes utánnanézni.

_"A Lengyel Labdarúgó Szövetség (PZPN) évek óta képtelen levakarni magáról a *legkorruptabb lengyel intézmény* jelzőjét, miközben az egész lengyel labdarúgás mind mélyebbre süllyed a zavaros közegben. Még fent a licenszkártyákat keverték, addig lent a csapatok adták-vették a meccseket. Az utóbbi években futószalagon jöttek a hírek szakvezetők, játékosok, bírók letartóztatásairól - százas nagyságrendben! Egy elnökség már belebukott a botrányokba, de az új vezetés sem tudott felmutatni semmit, ami bizalmat ébreszthetett volna. A PZPN-vezetők korrupció elleni harcról szóló kommunikációja továbbra is közröhej tárgya."_ 

Idézet
a lengyel válogatott kapitányának, Mariusz Lewandowskinak a mérkőzést megelőző nyilatkozatát: „Ha a szlovénoknak fontos, hogy teljes erőbedobással játsszunk a szlovákok ellen, jelentkezzenek és tegyenek ajánlatot.” 
A szlovének azt gondolták, viccelnek velük. A szlovákok viszont eltöprengtek. Aztán a lengyelek a harmadik percben rúgtak maguknak egy gólt. 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport...k-lengyelorszag-del-afrikaba-lotte-szlovakiat


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 15)

afca írta:


> Ellesztek ti a Gera témán éjfélig


 Az első mondatot Sándorról írtam. 
Részemről lezárva.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

*Az európai vb-selejtezők utolsó fordulója*

*1. csoport*
Portugália-Málta 4-0 (2-0). G.: Nani (15.), Simao Sabrosa (45.), Miguel (52.), Edinho (90.)
Dánia-MAGYARORSZÁG 0-1 (0-1). G.: Buzsáky (35.)
Svédország-Albánia 4-1 (3-0). G.: Mellberg (6., 42.), Berg (40.), Svensson (86.), illetve Salihi (57.)
A csoport végeredménye:
1. Dánia 10 6 3 1 16- 5 21 pont - vb-résztvevő
2. Portugália 10 5 4 1 17- 5 19 - pótselejtezős
3. Svédország 10 5 3 2 13- 5 18
4. MAGYARORSZÁG 10 5 1 4 10- 8 16
5. Albánia 10 1 4 5 6-13 7
6. Málta 10 - 1 9 0-26 1
*2. csoport*
Svájc-Izrael 0-0. Kiállítva: Yadin (60., Izrael)
Lettország-Moldova 3-2 (2-1). G.: Rubins (32., 44.), Grebisz (78.), illetve Ovszianyikov (25.), Sofroni (89.). Kiállítva: Lascencov (30., Moldova)
Görögország-Luxemburg 2-1 (2-0)
G.: Toroszidisz (30.), Gekasz (33.), illetve Papadopulosz (90., öngól). Kiállítva: Payal (57., Luxemburg)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Svájc 21 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Görögország 20, 3. Lettország 17, 4. Izrael 16, 5. Luxemburg 5, 6. Moldova 3
*3. csoport*
Lengyelország-Szlovákia 0-1 (0-1). G.: Gancarczyk (3., öngól)
Csehország - Észak-Írország 0-0
San Marino-Szlovénia 0-3 (0-1). G.: Novakovic (24.), Stevanovic (67.), Suler (81.)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Szlovákia 22 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Szlovénia 20, 3. Csehország 16, 4. Észak-Írország 15, 5. Lengyelország 11, 6. San Marino 0
*4. csoport*
Németország-Finnország 1-1 (0-1). G.: Podolski (90.), illetve Johansson (10.)
Azerbajdzsán-Oroszország 1-1 (0-1). G.: Javadov (54.), illetve Arsavin (13.)
Liechtenstein-Wales 0-2 (0-1). G.: Vaughan (15.), Ramsey (79.)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Németország 26 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Oroszország 22, 3. Finnország 18, 4. Wales 12, 5. Azerbajdzsán 5, 6. Liechtenstein 2
*5. csoport*
Bosznia-Hercegovina - Spanyolország 2-5 (0-2). G.: Dzeko (90.), Misimovic (92.), illetve Pique (12.), Silva (13.), Negredo (50., 55.), Mata (88.)
Törökország-Örményország 2-0 (2-0). G.: Altintop (16.), Cetin (28.). Kiállítva: Gülselam (34., Törökország)
Észtország-Belgium 2-0 (1-0). G.: Piiroja (30.), Vasziljev (67.)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Spanyolország 30 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Bosznia-Hercegovina 19, 3. Törökország 15, 4. Belgium 10, 5. Észtország 8, 6. Örményország 4
*6. csoport*
Anglia-Fehéroroszország 3-0 (1-0)
G.: Crouch (3., 75.), Wright-Phillips (60.)
Andorra-Ukrajna 0-6 (0-1). G.: Sevcsenko (22.), Guszev (61.), Lima Sola (69., öngól), Rakickij (80.), Szeleznov (81.), Jarmolenko (83.)
Kazahsztán-Horvátország 1-2 (1-1). G.: Kizsnicsenko (26.), illetve Vukojevic (10.), Kranjcar (90.)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Anglia 27 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Ukrajna 21, 3. Horvátország 20, 4. Fehéroroszország 13, 5. Kazahsztán 6, 6. Andorra 0
*7. csoport*
Franciaország-Ausztria 3-1 (2-0). G.: Benzema (18.), Henry (26., 11-esből), Gignac (66.), illetve Janko (48.)
Románia - Feröer-szigetek 3-1 (1-0). G.: Apostol (16.), Bucur (64.), Mazilu (87.), illetve Bo (83.)
Litvánia-Szerbia 2-1 (1-0). G.: Kalonasz (20., 11-esből), Stankevicius (68., 11-esből), illetve Tosic (59.)
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Szerbia 22 pont, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Franciaország 21, 3. Ausztria 14, 4. Litvánia 12 (10-11), 5. Románia 12 (12-18), 6. Feröer-szigetek 4
*8. csoport*
Olaszország-Ciprus 3-2 (0-1). G.: Gilardino (78., 80., 90.), illetve Okkasz (12.), Michael (47.)
Bulgária-Grúzia 6-2 (6-1). G.: Berbatov (6., 23., 35.), Petrov (14., 44.), Angelov (31.), illetve Dvalisvili (34.), Kobiasvili (51., 11-esből)
Írország-Montenegró 0-0
A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Olaszország 24, 2. (és pótselejtezős) Írország 18, 3. Bulgária 14, 4. Ciprus 9 (14-16), 5. Montenegró 9 (9-14), 6. Grúzia 3.
*9. csoport*
Végeredménye: 1. (és vb-résztvevő) Hollandia 24 pont, 2. Norvégia 10/8 (9-7), 3. Skócia 10/8 (6-11), 4. Macedónia 7, 5. Izland 5.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 15)

filozófus írta:


> Az első mondatot Sándorról írtam.
> Részemről lezárva.


 Csak folytassátok...sok érdekes dolgot tudok meg


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 16)

Lehet hogy elegetek van a Gerás témából, de vannak olyan munkahelyek, ahonnan 5 perc késés miatt kirúghatnak. Értem én hogy megsértődött meg nem voltak haverok kúmannal, de pont egy csk nem teheti meg hogy ennyire leszarja a CSAPATOT. De mindegy majd most kiderül: ha tökös csávó, akkor kiáll, és elmondja az ő verzióját.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 16)

Hurrááá!!!


----------



## echo (2009 Október 16)

végre!!!!
Megvan a bronz!!!!
ennyi év után.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 16)

mazzic írta:


> Lehet hogy elegetek van a Gerás témából, de vannak olyan munkahelyek, ahonnan 5 perc késés miatt kirúghatnak. Értem én hogy megsértődött meg nem voltak haverok kúmannal, de pont egy csk nem teheti meg hogy ennyire leszarja a CSAPATOT. De mindegy majd most kiderül: ha tökös csávó, akkor kiáll, és elmondja az ő verzióját.


 Már elmondta. A pepsifoci.hu-n.
Azért a két eset nem ugyanaz. A válogatott nem munkahely.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 16)

Hihetetlen, amit a srácok csináltak! Köszönjük! Ti vagytok a Magyar válogatott! Ezt már leírtam korábban. Ezeknek a srácoknak érdemes szurkolni.
Legalább háromszor törtem ki sírásban, pedig egyáltalán nem vagyok sírós.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 16)

Köszönöm Istenem!!!!Holnap megyek Kárpátia koncertre ott fogom megünnepelni a fiúk sikerét.Mit ehhez a tótok VB-re való kijutása...


----------



## afca (2009 Október 16)

A klubot 1878-ban munkások alapították *West Bromwich Strollers* néven, West Bromwich-ban, mely akkor még Staffordshire-hez tartozott. Ma már West Midlands része. A *West Bromwich Albion* nevet 1880-ban vették fel, ezzel ők lettek az első csapat, melynek a nevében szerepelt az Albion szó. Albion West Bromwich egyik kerülete volt, a csapat játékosai főként innen kerültek ki. Ezt a területet ma Greets Greennek nevezik. 1881-ben csatlakoztak a Birmingham & District Football Associationhoz, melyben nevének megfelelően Birminghamből és környékéről származó csapatok szerepeltek. Az első kupasorozat, melyben a WBA elindult a Birmingham Kupa volt. Itt rögtön a negyeddöntőig jutottak. 1883-ban elhódítoták első trófeájukat, a Staffordshire Kupát. Ugyanebben az évben csatlakoztak az Angol Labdarúgó-szövetséghez (FA), így elindulhattak az FA Kupában is. 1885-ben profivá váltak, 1886-ban pedig történetük során először bejutottak az FA Kupa döntőjébe, ahol 2-0-ra kikaptak a Blackburn Roverstől. 1887-ben és 1888-ban is ott voltak a finálén, előbb 2-0-s veresgéet szenvedtek az Aton Villától, majd 2-1 arányban legyőzték a nagy esélyen Preston North Endet.




Az Albion 1888-as csapata.


1888 márciusában William McGregor levelet küldött az öt szerinte legjobb angol csapatnak, köztük az Albionnak is, melyben leírta, hogy részvételükkel szeretne létrehozni egy egységes bajnokságot. Így tehát a West Brom is alapító tagja lett az Angol Labdarúgó Ligának. 1892-ben ismét elhódították az FA Kupát, a döntőben 3-0-ra verték az Aston Villát. Három évvel később ismét a fináléba jutottak és ismét a Villa volt az ellenfél, de ezúttal 1-0-s veresgéet szenvedtek. Az 1900/01-es szezonban kiestek az élvonalból, ez volt az első idény, amit a The Hawthornsben töltöttek. Azonnal feljutottak, mégpedig bajnokként, de 1904-ben ismét kiestek. Az 1910/11-es idényben ismét bajnokok lettek a Second Divisionban, 1912-ben pedig újra FA Kupa-döntőn léphettek fel, ahol kikaptak a másodosztályú Barnsley-tól.
Az I. világháború után, az 1919/20-as szezonban a WBA megnyerte első és máig egyetlen bajnoki címét. 104 bajnoki góljukkal és 60 pontjukkal rekordot is döntöttek. 1925-ben másodikok lettek, nem sokkal lemaradva a Huddersfield Town mögött. Az 1926/27-es évadban azonban kiestek, A feljutásra 1931-ig kellett várni, ekkor az FA Kupa fináléjáig is eljutottak és ott 2-1-re legyőzték a Birmingham Cityt. Ez is felfogható egyfajta duplaként, bár eredetileg a dupla kifejezést a kupa és a bajnoki cím egyidejű elnyerését jelenti. 1935-ben ismét kupadöntőt játszottak, de a Sheffield Wednesday jobbnak bizonyult náluk. Három évvel később kiestek. Az 1948/49-es visszajutást követően 24 évig bent maradtak, ami klubrekordnak számít.
Az 1953/54-es idényben az Albion nagyon közel került ahhoz, hogy a 20. század első duplázója legyen. Az FA Kupát megnyerték a Preston megverésével, de a bajnokságban "csak" másodikok lettek a Wolverhampton Wanderers mögött. Ekkoriban a csapat a hatékony s látványos támadójátékáról volt híres, ezért többen is a század legjobb gárdáját látták bennük, egy angol lapban pedig olyan találgatások jelennek meg, hogy az 1954-es VB angol válogatottja csak WBA-játékosokból fog állni. Az 1950-es évek további részében folyamatosan az élvonalban szerepeltek, 1957-ben az FA Kupa elődöntőjéig jutottak és 1958-tól 1960-ig folyamatosan a legjobb öt között végeztek a bajnokságban.




Emlékek az 1954-es FA Kupa-döntőről.


Annak ellenére, hogy az 1960-as években a bajnokságban is jól szerepelt a gárda, főként kupaskereik miatt voltak ismertek ekkoriban. 1966-ban, Jimmy Hagan irányítása alatt megnyerték a Ligakupát, a döntőben a West Ham Unitedet verték 5-3-ra összesítésben. Ez volt az utolsó kétfordulós finálé ebben a sorozatban. Egy évvel később ismét a döntőbe jutottak, de a Wembley Stadionban 3-2-re kikaptak a harmadosztályó QPR-tól (félidőben még 2-0-ra vezettek). A jó forma tovább folytatódott és Hagan utódja, Alan Ashman irányítása alatt 1968-ban megnyerték történetük máig utolsó trófeáját. Az FA Kupa döntőjében hosszabbításban győzték le az Evertont az egyetlen gólt Jeff Atle szerezte. 1969-ben a KEK-ben a negyeddöntőig jutottak és vereséget szenvedtek az FA Kupa-döntőben. 1970-ben 2-1-re kikaptak a Manchester Citytől a Ligakupa fináléjában.
Don Howe menedzsersége alatt már kevésbé volt sikeres a West Bromwich, az 1972/73-as szezonban nem sikerült elkerülniük a kiesést. Három év múlva jutottak vissza, akkor már Johnny Giles vezetésével. 1978-ban, Ron Atkonsonnal eljutottak az FA Kupa elődöntőjéig, ahonnan az Ipswich Town verte ki őket. Az 1978/79-es idényben a bajnokságban harmadik helyen végeztek, több, mint 20 év után sikerült ismét ilyen magaslatokba jutniuk. Ugyanebben az évben az UEFA-kupa negyeddöntőig meneteltek, de ott a Crvena Zvezda túl kemény ellenfélnek bizonyult. Az 1981/82-es szezonban mindkét angol kupasorozatban az elődöntőig jutottak. Az 1980-as évek közepén komoly visszaesés kezdődött a klub történetében, az 1985/86-os szezonban a másodosztályba kerültek, öt évvel később pedig onnan is kiestek. Történetük során először kellett a harmadosztályban szerepelniük.




Szurkolók lepik el a pályát a "Nagy Megmenekülés"-t követően.


A WBA történetének nagy részét az élvonalban töltötte, de a Premier League 1992-es létrejöttekor a harmadosztályban voltak, melyet Division Two-ra neveztek át. Az 1992/93-as idényt a negyedik helyen zárták, így részt vehettek a rájátszásban. Itt a döntőig jutottak, így több, mint 20 év után ismét pályára léphettek a Wembley Stadionban. A Port Vale 3-0-s legyőzésével visszajutottak a másodosztályba. Az akkori menedzser, Ossie Ardiles a Tottenham Hotspurhöz szerződött. Ezt követően folyamatosan menedzserek váltották egymást a The Hawthornsben, de a feljutásra egyik alatt sem volt komolyab esélye a gárdának.
2000 márciusában Gary Megson ült le a kispadra és a csapat formája sokat javult. Az 1999/00-es évadban segített nekik bent maradni, majd egy évvel később a rájátszásba is bejuttatta őket, de ott nem jártak sikerrel. A 2001/02-es szezonban sikerült feljutniuk a Premier Leauge-be, de rögtön ki is estek. 2004-ben ismét feljutottak. A 2004/05-ös szezonban az Albion egyik korábbi játékosa, Bryan Robson vette át a gárda vezetését. Közel voltak a kieséshez, de Robson az utolsó napon megmentette őket. Ezt máig a "Nagy Megmenekülés"-ként hívják a szurkolót. Az eseményről egy DVD-t is kiadtak. A következő idényben viszont már nem tudták elkerülni a kiesést. 2006 októberében Tony Mowbray lett az új menedzser. A 2006/07-es szezonban eljutottak a rájátszás döntőjéig, de ott vereséget szenvedtek a Derby Countytól. A következő idényben bejutottak az FA Kupa elődöntőjébe, de ott legyőzte őket a Portsmouth. Nem bánkódtak azonban sokáig, hiszen egy hónappal később biztossá vált, hogy bajnokként jutnak fel az élvonalba.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 16)

*

*​<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=200 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

​</TD><TD>*

*</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

​</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

​</TD><TD>*

*</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

​</TD><TD>*

*</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">

</TD><TD> 

</TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"> 

</TD><TD>



</TD><TD> 

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD> 

</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"> 

</TD><TD> 

</TD><TD> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 16)

afca írta:


> köszönöm istenem!!!!holnap megyek kárpátia koncertre ott fogom megünnepelni a fiúk sikerét.mit ehhez a tótok vb-re való kijutása...




:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 18)

Na milyen volt a KONCERT Afca?


----------



## afca (2009 Október 18)

aniko45 írta:


> Na milyen volt a KONCERT Afca?


 Isteni!!!Még mindíg gyógyulófélben vagyokIttam Drehert,Aranyászokat,aranyfácányt,whiskyt és jófajta Nádszegi fütyülőstTomboltunk mint az állat.A Kárpátia énekesével és a dobosával aláírattam az Árpádsávos zászlómat.+még ráírták,,Egy az Isten egy a nemzet!!,,Viszem magammal a slovan ellen...Tavasszal megint kiruccanuk valamelyik koncertjükre.Nagyon jó volt a hangulat és az emberek egymáshoz való viszonya.Így kellene ennek lenni mindíg!


----------



## tamassd (2009 Október 18)

Bizony, reg volt mar ilyen szep futbal sikerunk... remelem, ez a generacio nem kallodik el es a felnott szinten is lesznek szep eredmenyek


----------



## afca (2009 Október 18)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17873&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=17873&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Egy ponttal tért haza a DAC Rózsahegyről </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17873&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=17873&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.10.18. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




_*(Fényképgalériával)*_ A legfelsőbb szlovák bajnokság 13. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi DAC Rózsahegyre utazott október 17-én, hogy megmérkőzzön a vendéglátókkal. A bajnoki mérkőzésre 17.30 órakor került sor a városi stadionban. 
A két csapat összecsapására esős, hideg időben került sor mégis közel száz sárga-kék szurkoló elkísérte kedvenc csapatát és buzdította hangos énekkel, rigmussal vagy éppen sípok segítségével.


<EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf width=400 height=267 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&hl=hu&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0xccbbaa&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fwwwfelvidekma%2Falbumid%2F5393725155483529921%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Dhu"></EMBED> ​A képekre kattintva nagyobb ablakban nyílnak meg!

Sérülése miatt nem számíthatott Kurt Garger a DAC edzője a fiatal Hassanra és az egyik csatárra N'Kendora. Ritka pillanat volt, hogy a DAC-nál ezúttal négy felvidéki magyar is pályára lépett Novota Jani, Németh Krisztián, Bognár Zoltán és Németh Zsolt személyében.

Az első félidőben mindkét csapat óvatosan focizott a vizes pályán, a hazaiak többször jelentettek veszélyt Novota kapujára, de lövéseik nem voltak pontosak. A dunaszerdahelyiek viszont ritkán jutottak el az ellenfél kapujához, jobbára a középpályán és a széleken jeleskedtek, de a DAC csatárai úgy tűnik otthon hagyták a góllövő cipőiket. Jól zárt viszont a DAC védelme, amire szüksége is volt a csallóközi együttesnek és a kiváló formában védő Novotára sem lehet panasz, hiszen résen volt minden akciónál. A rózsahegyiek vagy a kapufát, vagy pedig a kapu mellé lőtték a labdát.
Nem hozott változást az eredményben a második félidő sem, bár rögtön a második játékrész elején a hazaiaknál Zošák és Piščur összjátéka majdnem góllal végződött, viszont a DAC hálóőre remekül hárított. Többet támadott a rózsahegyi csapat és nyomás alatt tartotta a sárga-kékeket, akik viszont állták a sarat és védekeztek. Ďubek többször is próbálkozott, ahogyan Zošák is, de kihagyták helyzeteiket, amelyek akár góllal is végződhettek volna. A második félidőben alig jutott el a DAC az ellenfél tizenhatosáig, Koejoe láthatatlan volt. A széleken Helísek és Németh Zsolt is felfutott, de nem volt kinek beadniuk, így rendre elvetéltek a DAC támadásai.
Örülhettek a sárga-kékek játékosai és szurkolói is, hogy idegenből egy pontot zsákmányoltak, hiszen helyzete szinte csak a hazai együttesnek volt.

Hiába szerzett egy pontot a DAC, a táblázatban egy helyet lecsúszott, így jelenleg a kilencedik. Legközelebb kedden, október 20-án a Szlovák Kupáért játszik a sároseperjesi gárdával, majd pedig október 24-én szombaton a Pozsony-ligetfalusi Artmedia csapatát fogadja, akik otthon a máriatölgyesi csapat ellen kiütéses győzelmet arattak, ugyanis 7:0-ra legyőzték otthon!

A több száz kilométert utazó dunaszerdahelyi szurkolóknak a stadionba belépve kellemetlen fogadtatásban volt részük, ugyanis az autóbuszokon kiosztott esőkabátokat nem vihették be magukkal a vendégszektorba, akárcsak a szurkoláshoz szükséges megafonokat sem. A rózsahegyi rendezők ezt egy új sporttörvény kihirdetésével indokolták! 

Felvidék Ma
Fotók: atos </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 18)

Ez az új sporttörvényük olyan, mint a nyelvtörvényük: szart sem ér. Biztos ezt is 12 óra után alkották.
Hol van ez a Rózsahegy? Emlékszem pár éve a Lokival is majdnem összekerültek, de végül nem úgy hozta a sorsolás.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Ez az új sporttörvényük olyan, mint a nyelvtörvényük: szart sem ér. Biztos ezt is 12 óra után alkották.
> Hol van ez a Rózsahegy? Emlékszem pár éve a Lokival is majdnem összekerültek, de végül nem úgy hozta a sorsolás.


 Majdnem a Lengyel határnál van.Nagyon messze.Szlovákul Ružomberok,,Ruzsomberok,,.A keménymagjuk kb 25 fő.Idegenbe egyálltalán nemjárnak.Ők ezt el is ismerik.A klubbjuk semmit nemsegít a szurkolók utaztatásába.Olyan kis balfaszokteljesen ártalmatlanok.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 18)

Szlovákiában az esőkabát lőfegyver!!!Legalábbis fegyvernek látszó tárgy!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 18)

afca írta:


> Szlovákiában az esőkabát lőfegyver!!!Legalábbis fegyvernek látszó tárgy!!


Elég szomorú ez


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 18)

Van két jegyem a Fioro ellen, csak 1500 darabja. Kedden lesz 20.45-től a Puskásban.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 18)

Majd nagyon erősen szurkolunk a Lokinak!És várjuk a beszámolódat!Mire számit a szurkológárda? Akármi lesz a vége ,akkor is:CSAK A LOKI!


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 18)

Szia Afca!
Örülök hogy jól érezted magad a koncerten,láttam már őket én is ,tényleg fantasztikusak!Még sok ilyen élményt kivánok Neked!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 19)

aniko45 írta:


> Majd nagyon erősen szurkolunk a Lokinak!És várjuk a beszámolódat!Mire számit a szurkológárda? Akármi lesz a vége ,akkor is:CSAK A LOKI!



Mire számítunk? Tisztes helytállásra. (meg kéne má' egy gól is )


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Érzésem szerin a a ma esti Fiorentina elleni meccsen lesz a Lokinak a legnagyobb esélye a pont(vagy pontok) szerzésére, illetve a góllövésre.
A realitás sajnos mindezek ellenére a csoport 4-edik hely, de ez is nagyszerű.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 20)

A Fiorentinát meg lehet verni, tavaly Mutu rúgta a legtöbb gólt, most nincs jó formában!


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

A Fradi visszatérésére még várni kell néhány évet, az angolok nem döntik bele a megyar fociba ész nélkül a pénzt, majd csak akkor ha lesz eredmény is.


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Én is abban bízok, hogy az olaszok verhetők, különösen akkor ha egy közepes napot fognak ki.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Mire számítunk? Tisztes helytállásra. (meg kéne má' egy gól is )


 
Micsoda álom micsoda mámor,mikor a csapatom a stadionba látom.Neked az érzés nekem az élet gyere és megmutatom miaz ami éltet mindenki itt van mindenki tapsol,mindenki a Lokinak szurkol!!!!!!
---------------------------------------
3-4 de nagy eredmény!!!!!Igaz,hogy a Loki harmadszor is kikapott de abból 2x emelt fővel jöhettek le a pályáról,,Liverpool,Fiorentina,,!!!
Éjjeles voltam,a rádióból tudtuk csak az eredményt.Zengett a csarnok


----------



## kiskacsa08 (2009 Október 21)

Szép egy kedd volt tegnap. Született pár érdekes eredmény. A kelet-európai csapatok egyre jobban jönnek fel.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 21)

Köszi Afca! Jó ezt hallani


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 21)

Igen, szerintem is jó meccs volt. És igaz az is, hogy lassan az agyon fizetett játékosok ott a messzi nyugaton nem tudnak annyit nyújtani, mint erre felé. Persze, nézzük reálisan, van még mit pótolni és fejlődni, de nincs ok az elkeseredésre sem a 3-4 hallatán.


----------



## Ágnes1974 (2009 Október 21)

Mit szóltok az U20-as focistáink sikeréhez? Világbajnoki 3. helyezés, gyönyörű eredmény! Bűszkék lehetünk rájuk! Van még remény a jó magyar focira!!!


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 22)

Igen, szép volt. Az igazság az, hogy igazán nagyon sajnálom a Ghána elleni meccset. Azt hozni lehetett volna, ha kicsit jobban figyelünk. Legrosszabb esetben is második a csapat, így harmadik. Eredmény szempontjából nagyon szép és már nagyon kellett egy kis ösztönzés a magyar foci számára, mert a fiatalok sok jót nem láttak az elmúlt több, mint 20 évben. Remény, ez jó kérdés. Nem szabad abbahagyni és ráülni az eredményre. Tovább kell dolgozni és nevelni sok hasonló fiatalt még a magyar sport számára.


----------



## yamaha xg3 (2009 Október 22)

Nagyon jó lett volna ha még tovább jutnakDe így is jó grat.nekik!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 22)

*Labdarúgó Szlovák Kupa, 3. forduló: Bognár Zoltán találatával a DAC a negyeddöntőbe jutott !!!!!!!*

Egy gól döntött a továbbjutóról a DAC-stadionban a honi kupasorozat 3. fordulójában. 




A nyolcaddöntő kedd esti csallóközi párharcát, melyen a Corgoň Liga két résztvevője, a DAC és a Tatran Prešov mérte össze tudását, a dunaszerdahelyiek nyerték meg a hazai nevelésű Bognár Zoltán első félidőben szerzett fejesgóljával. A 3. fordulóban egy mérkőzés döntött a továbbjutóról. Sikerének köszönhetően a Garger-legénység győzelmével a negyeddöntőben folytatja kupaszereplését. 

DAC–Tatran Prešov 1:0 (1:0), g.: Bognár Zoltán (23.). 
DAC: Novota–Nikolic, Adiaba, Speranza (71. Halimi), Koejoe, Hassan (90. Németh Zsolt), Bognár, Boya, Helísek, Selaus, Kazlauskas. 

<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2009 Október 22)

BL-szerda, csoportkör, 3. forduló: Dida bakija, pirosáradat, öngólok!!!

A madridiak a Milantól kaptak ki 3:2-re, pedig Dida kapustól nagy segítséget kaptak első góljuknál. Simán győzött a Chelsea, nehezebben a Juventus. A Bordeaux két elrontott tizenegyes ellenére 2:1-re legyőzte a meccset kilenc emberrel befejező Bayernt, ugyanebben a csoportban a Juventus szűken nyert a Maccabi Haifa ellen. A Chelsea továbbra is százszázalékos, miután négyet rúgott a pocsék formában lévő Atléticónak, a Porto fordított a ciprusi APOEL ellen, a Marseille Zürichből hozta el a pontokat. A Besiktas megszerezte első pontját az idei sorozatban, miután gól nélküli döntetlent ért el a Wolfsburg otthonában. 
A szerdai játéknap eredményei: 
A csoport: Girondins Bordeaux–Bayern München 2:1 (2:1), g.: Ciani (27.), Planus (40.), illetve Ciani (6., öngól). 
Juventus–Maccabi Haifa 1:0 (0:0), g.: Chiellini (47.). 

Az állás: 1. Bordeaux 7 pont, 2. Juventus 5, 3. Bayern München 4, 4. Maccabi Haifa 0. 
B csoport: Wolfsburg–Besiktas 0:0 CSZKA Moszkva–Manchester United 0:1 (0:0), g.: Valencia (86.). 
Az állás: 1. Manchester United 9, 2. Wolfsburg 4, 3. CSZKA Moszkva 3, 4. Besiktas 1. 
C csoport: 
Real Madrid–Milan 2:3 (1:0), g.: Raúl (19.), Drenthe (76.), illetve Pirlo (63.), Pato (66., 88.). 

Zürich–Olympique Marseille 0:1 (0:0), g.: Heinze (69.). 

Az állás: 1. Real Madrid 6 (10:5), 2. Milan 6 (5:4), 3. Zürich 3 (3:6), 4. Marseille 3 (2:5). 

D csoport: 
Chelsea–Atlético Madrid 4:0 (1:0), S. Kalou (41. 52.), Lampard (69.), Perea (91., öngól). 

Porto–APOEL 2:1 (1:1), g.: Hulk (33., 48., a másodikat 11-esből), illetve Álvaro Pereira (22., öngól). 
Az állás: 1. Chelsea 9, 2. Porto 6, 3. APOEL 1 (1:3), 4. Atlético Madrid 1 (0:6).


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 22)

Itt lehet csemegézni az eredmények között!


----------



## konya55 (2009 Október 22)

*Dvsc - fiorentina 3-4*

Három gólt rúgott, mégsem tudott pontot szerezni a Fiorentina elleni BL-meccsen a DVSC-TEVA - ezt sajnálja leginkább Bodnár László, a debreceniek válogatott jobb bekkje. A dvsc.hu-nak nyilatkozó szélsőhátvéd szerint most már előre kell menekülnie a Lokinak, így a hátralévő három csoportmeccsén a maximálisan megszerezhető kilenc pontot kell megcéloznia.

_Nagyon sajnálom azt a négy gólt. Úgy álltunk hozzá a mérkőzéshez, ma tényleg mindent beleadunk, hogy pontot, vagy pontokat szerezzünk, de nem sikerült. A második félidőben későn jött a gól, bár addig is mindent megpróbáltunk, hogy egyenlítsünk. Azért vagyok különösen csalódott, mert három gólt rúgtunk egy BL-mérkőzésen, mégsem tudtunk pontot szerezni. Még van három mérkőzésünk, ebből kettő idegenben: kilenc pont _– nyilatkozta optimistán-Bodnár László


----------



## cedak (2009 Október 22)

Ma játszik a Lazio az europaligában!
Van valaki aki nekik szurkol?


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 22)

Nqagyon jó volt látni a Loki küzdőszellemét, kár azokért a védelmi hibákért.,de igy is remek volt!Tisztes helytállás,gratulálunk! HAJRÁ LOKI!!!!!


----------



## konent (2009 Október 22)

*Hajrá!*

Néztem én is a meccset és sajnálom, hogy nem jött össze a pontszerzés, pedig megérdemelték volna. Viszont a foci nagy igazsága, hogy rúgott gólok száma a döntő, amivel jól álltunk, csak a kapott volt kicsit sok.


----------



## konent (2009 Október 22)

*-*

Viszont, ha a Loki, vagy másik csapat ezt látván "vérszemet" kap és minden évben felkerül magyar csapat a főtáblára, akkor még lehet részünk sikerélményben.
Én reménykedem.


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 24)

Így van. Nem kell mindjárt temetni az egész focit. Egyenlőre ennyire futotta. Nekünk nincsenek nagy sztár játékosaink, hiszen nem is tudjuk megfizetni őket. Ennyi pénzből, mint amennyiből egy magyar csapat gazdálkodik, ők sem tudnának csapatot építeni. Lehetséges, még ennyire sem futna nekik.
Én egy másik hazai csapat drukkere vagyok, de ettől függetlenül az összes hazai csapatnak úgy drukkolok, mikor oda kerül a nemzetközi porondra, mintha az én csapatom lenne.


----------



## milegyek (2009 Október 24)

Ha a Loki jól gazdálkodik a BL pénzekkel, és minőségi játékosokkal erősíti a keretét, a BL főtáblára jutás akár gyakrabban is megeshet...


----------



## afca (2009 Október 24)

*Egész ország utál minket, nem baj,*
*a mi hazánk szép Felvidék!*
*Aki itt van az mind tapsol, sej-haj,*
*üvölti, hogy Dé-Á-Cé!*
A magyar népmesék dallamára.

---------------------------------------------------------------
*CL 14. forduló: DAC - MFK Petržalka 3:2 (2:2) ONLINE*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, október 24 - 17:21 
Kiváló, rendkívül változatos mérkőzésen sikerült a DAC-nak legyőznie egy kitűnő ellenfelet. A győzelemből Bognár vállalt oroszlánrészt mesterhármasával. Amit a nézők láttak ma Duanszerdahelyen az a futball lényege: A győztes csapatanak több gólt kell rúgnia az ellenfelénél.



 
Paraméter-felvétel


*Edzői nyilatkozatok a DAC–MFK Petržlaka (3:2) mérkőzés után*​ 

<!-- /#content-header -->2009, október 24 - 20:07 
A párharc utáni sajtótájékoztatón a a triplázó Bognár Zoltán kulcsszerepét emelte ki a hazaiak osztrák stratégája. 


 Kurt Garger bizalmát Bognár három góllal hálálta meg​ 
Kurt Garger (DAC): „Tudtuk, hogy a vendégek jó formában játszanak, amit mai teljesítményükkel is igazoltak. Kétgólos vezetésünknél, negyed óra eltelte után védenceim azt hitték, véget ért a találkozó. A szünetben számonkérés zajlott az öltözőnkben, ami hasznosnak bizonyult. A vendégek ugyan mezőnyfölényben futballoztak fordulás után, ám Bognár Zoltán ismét megrázta magát és triplájával végülis begyűjtöttük a három pontot.” Fieber Péter (MFK Petržalka): „Az első percekben két nagy védelmi hibánkból előnyhöz jutottak a hazaiak. Játékosaink szerencsére felocsúdtak a kábulatból és nagy lelkesedéssel futottak az eredmény után. Behoztuk hátrányunkat, ám a Fortuna elpártolt tőlünk. A hazaiak harmadszor is betaláltak, ezzel megnyerték a párharcot. A hibákat leszámítva jó teljesítményt produkáltunk.”​ 

<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=40693942" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>


----------



## afca (2009 Október 24)

*Jövő héten szerdán játszunk a Slovan ellen Dunaszerdahelyen!!Este 17:30-tól.Október 28.*
*Megkérek mindenkit aki tud jöjjön el Dunaszerdahelyre és szurkoljon velünk a DAC-ért!!!*


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 24)

Fieber Peti a Loki másodedzője volt Beranek mellett. Ő fordított magyarra.
Jó srác volt, csak szerette a tütükét.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 25)

pisti72 írta:


> Fieber Peti a Loki másodedzője volt Beranek mellett. Ő fordított magyarra.
> Jó srác volt, csak szerette a tütükét.


 Fieber ma a Ligetfalu,,Petrzsalka,,Petržalka,,edzője.Ott játszik a fia is.
------------------------------------------------------------------

*




** FK DAC 1904 - MFK Petržalka  *





*3:2 (2:2)*

*24.10.2009: **Hattrick Bognára znamenal tri body! Po utorňajšej víťaznej trefe v Slovenskom pohári sa mladý odchovanec DAC-u opäť predviedol v streleckej forme a tromi gólmi zabezpečil víťazstvo v zaujímavom stretnutí. Lepší úvod sme si ani nemohli priať, už v 5. min svietil stav 2:0, avšak bojovní hostia do konca polčasu vyrovnali. Rozhodnutie padlo v 66. min, keď Bognár utešenou strelou do pravého dolného rohu zabezpečil body DAC-u. Bolo to naše prvé víťazstvo nad Petržalkou po 10 rokoch. Posledným hráčom DAC-u, ktorý dosiahol tri góly medzi elitou, bol Július Simon v novembri 1999 (DAC-Humenné 4:0). Dnešným víťazstvom DAC natiahol svoju sériu bez prehry na šesť súťažných zápasov.*
*2009.10.24.: **Bognár Zoli, a nyerőember. A DAC saját nevelésű játékosa a keddi kupa-sikert jelentő találat után ismét gólvágó cipőben lépett pályára, mesterhármasával győztük le a ligeti MFK csapatát. Mámoros kezdés után már az 5. percben 2:0 volt ide, a félidő végéig azonban a vendégek kiegyenlítettek. Majd jött a 66. perc és Bognár mindent eldöntő parádés lövése a jobb alsó sarokban kötött ki! Eddig Herczeg Miklós volt az utolsó DAC-játékos, aki három gólt lőtt országos szintű bajnokságban (2004 tavaszán DAC-Szenc 4:0, 2. liga), az élvonalban ezt legutóbb Simon Gyula érte el 1999. november 6-án (DAC-Homonna 4:0). Jelenleg hat tétmeccsből áll a DAC veretlenségi szériája.*

<!--mstheme--><TABLE style="mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Výkop**/Időpont:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->24.10.2009 (sobota / szombat), 17.30 h
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->3. Z. Bognár 1:0, 5. Z. Bognár 2:0, 18. F. Kiss 2:1, 44. Majtán 2:2, 66. Z. Bognár 3:2<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Mestský štadión/Városi stadion, 5112 div./néző
<!--mstheme--></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt" align=left><!--mstheme-->Vlk - Vorel, Ádám - Michlian - Košičár, D. Krchňák<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*DAC:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt" align=left><!--mstheme-->1 Ján Novota C - 19 Helísek, 6 Adiaba, 4 Nikolić, 27 Kazlauskas - 8 Speranza (73. 12 Elong Elong), 20 Halimi (46. 21 Seelaus), 10 Hassan - 9 Koejoe, 13 Bognár (86. 16 Lénárth)<!--mstheme-->​​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Tréner/Edző:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Kurt Garger<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Petržalka**:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->18 Jenčo - 22 Čikoš, 14 Šedivý, 23 R. Konečný, 7 Burza - 6 F. Kiss (81. 13 Pav. Sedlák), 5 Guédé, 16 Hílek C, 11 Tomčák - 9 Majtán, 25 A. Hodek<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Tréner/Edző:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->Peter Fieber<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->70. Hassan, 90. Boya - 36. R. Konečný, 58. Guédé<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->




<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->-<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->*Poznámky/*
*Jegyzőkönyv:*
<!--mstheme--></TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><!--mstheme-->* Chýbali/Hiányzó: N'Kendo, Cemil, Marcin (zranenie/sérülés)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## afca (2009 Október 25)

A DAC Dunaszerdahely egyik keménymagja


----------



## afca (2009 Október 27)

DAC-Slovan jegyek


----------



## afca (2009 Október 27)

*Werner Lorant a Kecskeméttel tárgyal NB I-es szerepvállalásáról *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, október 27 - 18:48 
Mint ismeretes, október 21-én a KTE-Ereco tulajdonosai és a Tomislav Sivic vezetőedző megállapodtak abban, hogy a szakmai vezető 2011-ig érvényes szerződését azonnali hatállyal felbontják a felek. 




Werner Lorant 
Tomislav Sivic 2007. július 2-án érkezett Kecskemétre, majd a 2007/08-as idény végén a KTE-Ereco az Ő irányításával jutott fel történelme folyamán első alkalommal az NB I-be. A jelenlegi döntés háttere a csapat 2009/10-es őszi szezonjának eddigi szereplése. A vezetőedzővel együtt Szabó Zoltán pályaedző, és Momir Ciric kapusedző is távozik a klubtól. A Nemzeti Sport információi szerint ma megérkezett Kecskemétre a TE-Ereco német edzőjelöltje, Werner Lorant, aki tárgyal a vezetőségével. A tavaszi idényben a DAC-ból menesztett hatvanegy esztendős német „világcsavargól“ egyelőre nem állapodott meg a Soproni Ligában szereplő labdarúgócsapat vezetőivel. Értesüléseink szerint szerdára várható, hogy Lorant választ ad arra a kérdésre, elvállalja-e az együttes irányítását. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Na Kecskemét söröket előkészíteni!!!Nem mondom,hogy rossz szakember .......de nálunk a szurkolók,,szó szerint,, pofonverték!!

http://www.felvidek.ma/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12962&Itemid=51


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 27)

Szegény kecskemétiek. Ránézésre szerintem a fazon nem 100-as 
Sivic pedig egy jó edző, hülyék, hogy elküldték. Majd most megtanulják....


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

szerintem a fradi játékosai levannak fizetve..nemigaz hogy egyszer parádéznak máskor meg laza 3 - 0 a kecskeméttől......
egy fradi drukker


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

a magyar válogatott meg nem érdemel győzelmet...nem tesznek meg érte semmit


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

az U20ról példát vehetnének


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 28)

Ma befizettem a firenzei túrára is.
Remélem ez is hasonlóan jól sikerül majd.

Közben olvasom, hogy megint balhé van a DAC -slovan meccsen. Petárdákat dobáltak be a pályára, ezért félbeszakította a bíró a meccset.
Remélem Afca jól van


----------



## afca (2009 Október 28)

*DAC - Slovan Bratislava 0:0 (0:0) ONLINE*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, október 28 - 11:55 
Percről-percre adtunk helyzetjelentéseket a DAC-Slovan összecsapás előtti fejleményekről, majd *17:30 órától* a mérkőzésről is. Az eredménynek mindkét csapat örülhet, mert egyformán rendkívül gyenge teljesítményt nyújtottak. A mérkőzésre tehát korántsem a játék okán lehet majd emlékezni, hanem néhány hazai rendbontó buta mutatványai miatt. 


 Bevetésre készen
Paraméter-felvétel


----------



## afca (2009 Október 28)

Itt vagyokÁllt a bál!!Imádom a nyüzsgést!!

DAC -Slovan 0-0


----------



## afca (2009 Október 28)

DAC-Slovan

0-0

*55. 1 perc hosszabbítás után a bíró véget vet a mérkőzésnek. Hála neki!!!* 
*54. Szabadrúgásból Koejoe csúsztat majdnem a Slovan kapujába. Ez volt a DAC legnagyobb helyzete a mérkőzésen. Megint meggyújtottak valamit a DAC szurkolók szektorában... *
52. Bajevskit vágják föl 30 méterre a DAC kaputól, a szabadrúgás semmit nem ért. 
50. Dobrotka szép közeli fejesét Novota hárította. Az ellentámadást Bognár ügyetlenkedte el kitűnő helyzetben. 
*48. Harminc méterről Koejoe három emeletnyire rúgja a Slovan-kapu fölé a labdát. Olyan volt ez a rúgás, mint az egész mérkőzés, néhány szurkoló ostoba magánszámával együtt: KÍNOS és CSAPNIVALÓ. *
*46. Vendégcsere: Masaryk le, Gaucho föl. *
45. Grendel nagyon bután rúgja föl Bognárt, sárgát kap érte. 
44. Slovan-szöglet, Novota aláfut, de kirúgással végződik a dolog. 
42. DAC-szöglet, Bajevski harcolta ki, már-már vesztett helyzetből. *A változatosság kedvéért most a Slovan szurkolói szektorában gyújtottak meg valamit. *
*40. Hazai csere: Hassan le, Bejevski föl. *
38. DAC-szöglet, Hassan végzi el, Saláta fejeli ki a kapu elől. 
37. Erőtlen Slovan-próbálkozás után Novota hosszú kirúgása. 
*34. Folytatódik a játék, ám bejelentik, még egy szurkolói incidens és végleg lehívja a bíró a csapatokat a pályáról. *
*32. Novota esett át egy bevatakozás után Adiabán és megsérült. Megint áll a játék. *
*30. Halenárt dobták fejbe a DAC-szurkolók. Megint állt a játék. NOOORMÁLIS??? *
*29. Folyatódik a játék, majdnem gólt kapott Novota egy szögletből. A másodikból is... *
28. Eleredt az eső is, a bírók pedig még mindig nincsenek a pályán. Most jönnek és őket fütyüli ki a közönség egy része. Ennyit tudnak, mármint a fütyürésző nézők. 
*25. MÉG MINDIG ÁLL A JÁTÉK, CIRKUSZT KIABÁL A HAZAI KÖZÖNSÉG, MIKÖZBEN A FÖLÖSLEGES CIRKUSZT ENNEK A KÖZÖNSÉGNEK EGY RÉSZE CSINÁLTA ÉS TÁMOGATTA. KÁRT OKOZVA EZZEL SAJÁT KLUBJÁNAK!!! *
*17. Megint gyújtogat az unatkozó DAC-közönség. Megint egy petárda repül a DAC-szektorból a pályára, a játékosok közé. A bíró lehívja a csapatokat a pályáról. Most mi volt a baj, ki bántott benneteket ostobák??? *
*14. Nem változott semmi a második félidőre sem, már ami a játék képét illeti. Pontatlanságok mindkét oldalon és öncélú küzdelem. Amelyik csapat itt talál egy gólt, megnyerheti a meccset. *
11. Hassan szép cselek után teljesen szabadon 20 méterről lőhet, lő is. Vagy inkább Putnocký ölébe gurítja a labdát? Mi volt ez? 
9. Nikolic jól fut el jobboldalt, Koejoenek passzol, ő pedig ront. 
7. Slovan-szabdrúgás 18 méterről, jó szögből. Novota is jól lép közbe. 
*6. Végre Bognár rúg egy bombát 20 méterről, mellé. De legalább próbálkozott.* 
5. Selaust vágják föl, 30 méterről rúghat szabadrúgást a DAC. Semmi. 
4. Eljutott az ellenfél kapujához a hazai csapat. 
*1. Elkezdődött a második félidő. *
+2. Halenár javára ítélnek szabadrúgást 30 méterről. Szöglet lett belőle, de az eredmény nem változik. *VÉGE AZ ELSŐ FÉLIDŐNEK! *
*45. 2 perc hosszabbítás.* 
*44. Adiba is beszed egy sárgát, teljesen fölöslegesen szabálytalankodott a felezővonalnál. *
42. Mindent bele, buzdít a hazai közönség, de mintha süketek lennének a játékosok. 
*40. Koejoe csukafejese izgatta föl a közönséget, ám mellé ment és egyébként is lest fújt a bíró. Hassan is megkapja a sárga lapot. *
38. Erik Grendel csípi el a labdát, mert a védők eladták, Novota nagy nehezen mentett szögletre. Szerencsére a szöglet ártalmatlan. *Majd Breznaník kap sárgát, Nikolic felrúgásáért. *
36. Hassant vágják föl, szabadrúgás a pálya közepéről. sajnos továbbra sincs kombináció, a játék hiányzik leginkább a pályáról. 
*32. A 16-os jobb sarkáról rúghat szabadrúgást a DAC. Bognárt öklete fel Kozák és egy sárgát is kapott érte. A szabadrúgás nagyon el lett rontva. Ebből a helyzetből többet kellett volna kihozni. *
*29. Nincs annyi élet a DAC-ban, mint szombaton, amikor az Artmedia ellen játszottak. Mindkét csapat inkább küszködik, mint játszik. Egy hülye DAC-drukker petárdát dob a pályára. A bíró megszakítja mérkőzést, a hangosbemondó figyelmezteti a szurkolókat, hogy viselkedjenek. Egyelőre folytatódik a játék.* 
26. Máris cserél a Slovan, Samuel Slovák, a kapitány le, Mário Bozic föl. 
25. DAC-szöglet. Putnocký kiöklözi. 
*23. Slovák visszajön az ápolás után. Petárda köszönti őt. Érdekes módon a DAC-szurkolók szektorából... *
21. A Slovan kapitányát, Samuel Slovákot kell ápolni, áll a játék. Slovákot hordányon viszik ki. 
20. Nincs nagy iram, sok kis szabálytalanságot követnek el mindkét csapat játékosai. 
16. Slovan-szabdrúgás, 30 méterről. Halenár bombáját Novotának kellett szögletre bokszolnia. 
12. Az első szögletet a DAC rúgja, miután percekig a kapujához szögezte a vendégeket. A szögletrúgás után a Slovan kapusáé a labda. 
10. DAC-szabadrúgás 25 méterre a Slovan kapujától. Selaus sajnos a sorfalba rúgja. 
*9. A Slovan magyar középpályását Saláta Kornélt kell ápolni. *
*8. Elsült az első petárda. Vajon hogyan jutott be a stadionba.? *
7. Koejoe ígéretesen lendült ellentámadásba, de a pálya közepén eladta a labdát. 
3. Óvatosan kezdenek a csapatok, kóstolgatják egymást a játéktér közepén. Az első támadás a Slované, 20 méterről a vendégek rúghatnak szabadrúgást. Bemelés után az ötösön Novota véd. 
*1. ELKEZDŐDÖTT A MÉRKŐZÉS. *
*A közel 100 Slovan-szurkoló beléptetése még most is zajlik. Mindegyiket megmotozzák a civil rendészek. *
Mazsorettek szórakoztatják a zsúfolásig megtelt stadiont, Kitűnő a hangulat, most már csak egy jó meccset kellene jáétszaniuk a csapatoknak 
Játékvezető: Vladimír Hracho, Asszisztensek: Roman Slyško, Radoslav Bobko. 
A Slovan tartalékai: Rusina, Božič, Ivana, Bagayoko, Štepanovský, Bothelo, Simao. 
*Slovan: Pútnocký, Salata, Dobrotka, Halenár, Slovák, Breznaník, Grendel, Petráš, Masaryk, Kozák, Dosoudil.* 
A DAC tartalékai: Kuru, Németh K., Speranza, Elong, Lenarth, Halimi, Bajevski 

*DAC : Novota, Nikolič, Majus, Adiaba, Kazlauskas, Helísek, Boya, Seelaus, Hassan, Bognár, Koejoe *
*Törődjünk most már többet a mérkőzéssel, íme a csapatok fölállítása:* 
*16:55* - MINDÖSSZE KÉT VAGONNYI SLOVAN SZURKOLÓT HOZOTT A VONAT A DUNASZERDAHELYI VASÚTÁLLOMÁSRA. MINTEGY 300 ROHAMREDŐR KÍSÉRI BE A STADIONBA AZ ALIG TÖBB, MINT 100 SZURKOLÓT. *JELSZAVUK: BY A BY A BY MAĎARA DO HLAVY!* (Verd, verd, verd a magyart fejbe!) 
*16:40 *-Már a DAC-stadionban van A. Nagy László, a parlament emberi jogi bizottságának tagja, a Híd alelnöke, közölte a Paraméterrel Horváth Péter a Híd szóvivője. 
*15.10* - nagyszombati, rencséni, szenicei és nyitrai jelzésű autóbuszokkal érkeztek a rendőrség egységei, közben a páncélozott vízágyút is feltöltötték a tűzoltóállomáson. 
*15:07* -Belügyminisztériumi forrásokból származó információk szerint 650 hivatásos rendőr tartózkodik Dunaszerdahelyen, ebből hét busznyi rohamrendőr a Járási Rendőrkapitányság előtt gyülekezik. 
*12:55* - Hivatalosan nem megerősített információnk szerint a Slovan szurkolói Pozsonyból a 14:30-as menetrendszerinti vonatjárattal jönnek Dunaszerdahelyre. A vonat előreláthatólag 15:45 környékén fut majd be az állomásra. 
*12:49* - A DAC futballklub hivatalos közleménye (www.fkdac1904.eu): 
Az FK DAC 1904 labdarúgóklub vezetősége értesíti a szurkolókat, hogy ma délután 14 óra után már nem a satdion éttermében árúsítják a belépőjegyeket a 17:30 órakor kezdődő DAC-Slovan bajnoki mérkőzsére, hanem kint a pénztáraknál lehet majd jegyet és a mérkőzésre elkészített Híradót vásárolni! 
További fontos tudnivaló, hogy délután két órától már csak személyazonossági igazolvány felmutatása után lehet jegyet vásárolni, így szeretné a klub kiszűrni annak a lehetőségét, hogy a vendégszurkolók a hazai nézők közé keveredjenek. 
A pozsonyi Slovan nem kért előzetesen belépőjegyeket a mérkőzésre, sőt szurkolóik névsorát sem küldte el, hogy kik érkeznek a bajnoki összecsapásra, ezzel nem teljesítette az ilyenkor szokásos előírásokat. A dunaszerdahelyi klub ennek fényében mérlegelni fogja, hogy kiket és hány vendégszurkolót enged be a stadionba. 
*11:45* - A városban egyelőre csend és rend van, semmit nem lehet még érzékelni a közelgő délutáni feszültségekkel teli mérkőzésből. Both Péter, járási rendőrkapitány elmondása szerint a rendőrségnek nincs még pontos értesülése arról, hogy a Slovan drukkerei melyik vonatjárattal érkeznek Dunaszerdahelyre. 
"A slovanisták valószínűsíthetően valamelyik délután 1 után induló vonattal jönnek majd Dunaszerdahelyre. Jelenleg nem tudni melyik járattal, ám pontos információkkal fogunk rendelkezni arról, hogy mikor, hányan szállnak vonatra Pozsonyban, és ahhoz mérten vonul majd fel a rendőrség is a dunaszerdahelyi vonatállomásra. Jönnek majd szurkolók gépkocsikkal is, azokra is figyelünk majd. A rendőrség a stadionon kívüli rendért felelős, a stadionon belül a DAC biztonsági emberei felügyelik majd a rendet. Mi csak kifejezett kérésre avatkozunk majd be a stadion területén, ha egyáltalán lesz rá igény" - tájékoztatta a rendőrkapitány a Paramétert. 
A Slovan szurkolóit a rendőrség a Štúr és a Sport utcán keresztül kísérik a DAC stadionjához. E két utca lakóit a városháza levélben figyelmeztette, hogy gépkocsijaikat délelőtt 11-ig távolítsák el a környékről, nehogy a szurkolók kárt tehessenek bennük.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 30)

Ma jön a dózsa. Le kell őket szopatnunk!


----------



## afca (2009 Október 30)

*DAC-Slovan *

vélemények a fradidrukker.hu-n:

szegedi Zsolti:Én is sokszor csak ámultam és bámultam. Nagy hatással volt rám a kint töltött pár óra. Dunaszerdahely a nemzeti ellenállás fellegvára. Számomra ez a továbbiakban nem kérdés.

szekelyvandor:Jaja, csak legyen megszervezve a közös utazás és megyünk. Nekem ez volt az első szerdahelyi meccsem, de ÚRISTEN!!!!!!!!! A végén nem akartam elhinni. Rohadt jó volt a szurkolás!!!!!!!! Nagyon tetszett. Mostantól amikor csak tehetem megyek, az biztos. 
Hajrá DAC!!!!!!!!!

NagyMagyar:
"a Jani, a Jani ..." 

Szerintem azért nagy volt a hangulat és volt kint vagy 8000 ember. 
A tótok meg kb. 250-en lehettek. 

A símaszkos jelenet nagyon-nagyon szép volt, és eléggé megdöbbentő, de nem tudom, távolabbról mennyire volt érzékelhető, mert viszonylag kis "kocka" vette fel. Szerintem gyönyörű volt! Az addig vad szurkolás helyett hirtelen elhallgató emberek, akik hirtelen leülnek, csak az a fenyegető fekete maszkos "kocka" áll ... 

Meg a két hatalmas zászló is szép volt persze. 
Sok Fradista, sok Fradi-sál, meg a drapik. Magyar zászlók. 

A legjobb, hogy ők bezzeg eléneklik a Himnuszt a meccs elején meg a végén is. Azért az első meccsünk legelején legalább mi is megtehettük volna. 

"Ki a fa..om az a jan slota? Egy fa....opóó!" 

Nem is igaz, nem volt unalmas a meccs, harcos volt mind a két oldal. 
Vicces volt a félbeszakítás, a bíró meg a tótok sértődöttsége. Aztán, mily érdekes, mégis hajlandók lettek folytatni, nehogy botrány legyen. 
Most ez volt az ukáz. Gyáva férgek. 

A dózsások beszámolója, amit idéztetek, elég vértelen. 

HAJRÁ DAC !!! 
Szerdahelyi szerdahelyi szerdahelyi déácé!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------
1 györi szurkoló kommentje:

_"Én nemtudom hogyan,de nem indulhatna a DAC nálunk az NB.1.-ben?Annyira birom a szurkolóit hogy,ha ellenük játszanánk akkor én a DAC-nak szurkolnék."_
_Az ETO fórumáról:


*mclane:*

Tényleg jó volt. Nekem nagyon tetszettek a dalok is. Főleg a tavaszi szél... nem gondoltam volna, hogy így is elő lehet adni. Sokkal többre értékelendő, sokkal egyedibb, mint lenyúlni egy olasz vagy angol dalt és szöveget írni rá. Ez tényleg a miénk(övék). Többek között emiatt is maximális tiszteletem a dunaszerdahelyi Uraknak és Hölgyeknek. Ha lesz lehetőségem máskor is szívesen megyek.


*don:*

Sajnos divat a külföldi rigmusok majmolása. A legeredetibb tábor az lesz,és volt is mindig,aki maga talál ki ilyeneket,esetleg a saját népe zenéjét költi át. Magyarországon ilyen nem sok van. Mindenhol ugyanazok a mára már unalmas,elcsépelt dolgok mennek._
_------------------------------------------------_

_Köszönet mindenkinek aki eljött és azoknak is akik lélekben velünk voltak!!!_

_ Norbi_
_ -------------_


----------



## afca (2009 Október 30)

A símaszkos koreográfiának részese voltam.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 30)

-


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 30)

Nagyon jó képek és ötletes koerográfia. Tök jó nektek, hogy ilyen jó szurkolóitok vannak.

Mi kikaptunk ma a dózsától, sajnos a sok gyökér lokista is a mi játékosainkat szidta.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 30)

Afca, gratula! Jók voltatok, mármint a szurkolókra értem.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Nagyon jó képek és ötletes koerográfia. Tök jó nektek, hogy ilyen jó szurkolóitok vannak.
> 
> Mi kikaptunk ma a dózsától, sajnos a sok gyökér lokista is a mi játékosainkat szidta.


 Végignéztem a fiammal a meccset.A végén az tiszta kezezés volt.Be kellett volna rúgni Rudolfnak a másik 11-est.Kár,hogy kikaptatok....marhára tetszett a szurkolásotok......X-re fogadtam.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 31)

filozófus írta:


> Afca, gratula! Jók voltatok, mármint a szurkolókra értem.


 KösziSok Fradi szurkoló is ott volt,,Hála Istennek!!!!,,Szeretjük ha jönnek Magyarországi szimpatizánsok!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

Közben bontják a stadiont az Üllői úton.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

Mondom, hogy nagyon mély válságban van a fradi. Hiába védi itt Filozófus őket, ezek nem emberek, de még állatoknak sem nevezném,. Ez a legocsmányabb posvány, ami létezik a magyar labdarúgásban.
A hülye barmok, el fogják érni, hogy az angol telibeszarja az egészet, aztán otthagyja őket a francba. Akkor aztán mehetnek a BLASZ IV be szurkolni.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

A másik, hogy a debreceni petárdaügyben arra jutottak az illetékesek, hogy nem történt semmi, senki sem felelős, a petárda a saját lábán sétált be a stadionba. Ezért játszhatott ma Dragóner.
Gratulálok nekik!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 31)

pisti72 írta:


> A másik, hogy a debreceni petárdaügyben arra jutottak az illetékesek, hogy nem történt semmi, senki sem felelős, a petárda a saját lábán sétált be a stadionba. Ezért játszhatott ma Dragóner.
> Gratulálok nekik!


 Dragóner meg sem volt vádolva. Csak Lipcsei Gabi, de őt felmentették. Ezek után már nem volt más választásuk berkiéknek, mint engedni Dragót játszani.
Zsolti vitte be a pirót, ezt már unalmas sokadjára is leírni.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Mondom, hogy nagyon mély válságban van a fradi. Hiába védi itt Filozófus őket, ezek nem emberek, de még állatoknak sem nevezném,. Ez a legocsmányabb posvány, ami létezik a magyar labdarúgásban.
> A hülye barmok, el fogják érni, hogy az angol telibeszarja az egészet, aztán otthagyja őket a francba. Akkor aztán mehetnek a BLASZ IV be szurkolni.


Köszi. Ezzel minősítettél engem is. Miért kell vagdalkozni, ha nem tudod, mi történt?
A 3. gól után a Tábor (b közép) kivonult a szektorokból (én is). Az oldallelátóról is kezdtek többen kimenni.A Tábor egy része ki is ment a stadionból, a másik része fennt állt a lelátó tetején (én is). Onnan láttam, ahogy a 16-os szektorból berepül flakon, meg valami műanyag (gondolom székdarab). Jöttek a sünök. Meccs félbe. Idővel folytatódott a meccs, de aztán megint berepült egy görögtűz, ekkor végleg vége lett a meccsnek. Tömören ennyi. Hosszabban ha érdekel valakit elmondom, de most megyek pihenni, mert fáradt vagyok és át vagyok fagyva.

Tudod, mi a posvány? gyurcsány,bajnai, az mszp, a szadesz, a fidesz, kisteleki és az mlsz, robinson, berki, rieb és sorolhatnám. Ezek azok, akik miatt Mo. ide jutott. Több százezer embernek ment tönkre az élete, nincs munkája, létminimumon élünk és még bármit meg lehet velünk tenni, mert ez Abszurdisztán. Az angolok hülyének nézhetnek minket, a szurkolók a hibásak mindenért, mi tehetünk a harmadosztályú játékosokról, a borzalmas játékról, arról, hogy morrison mellérúg, wolfe saját emberébe rúgja a labdát és rósa alibizik, satöbbi. Három évet szenvedtem abban a rohadt nb 2-ben. Most meg itt kell szégyenkeznem a csapat miatt, amikor ránézek a tabellára, hogy utolsók vagyunk. Mi kapjuk a szidalmakat és a sértegetéseket és én (mi) sírok (sírunk) vesztes meccs után, nem a "posvány" játékosok. Igen, én szégyellem magam, a vezetőség és a játékosok helyett. És habár nem értek egyet a 16-osokkal és szerintem hibáztak, de megértem, várható volt. Kb 50 embernél jobban elszakadt a cérna. Ennyi történt.
És most érzem, hogy nem látom a fényt az alagút végén. Dühös vagyok és szomorú. Örülj neki, hogy neked nincsenek ilyen problémáid, és remélem, nem is lesznek.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 Október 31)

Ha az a szar angol nem jött volna most hol lennétek? Már a Ferencváros sem létezne.
Úgyanígy üldöztétek el a fotexest is.
Ki lenne jó nektek? 
Nem az átlag fradista a hibás, hanem, az a 200 állat,aki a balhét csinálja.
Amikor mi kiestünk az nb1-ből, (de visszavásároltuk magunkat), egy széket sem törtünk össze, egy petárdát sem dobtunk az ellenfél kapusára. csak egy szotyis zacskó repült be, akkor is 2 meccses eltiltást kaptunk.
Nem kell elmagyarázni mi történt, mert láttam a tv-ben. Arra nincs magyarázat.


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 31)

pisti72 írta:


> Ha az a szar angol nem jött volna most hol lennétek? Már a Ferencváros sem létezne.
> Úgyanígy üldöztétek el a fotexest is.
> Ki lenne jó nektek?
> Nem az átlag fradista a hibás, hanem, az a 200 állat,aki a balhét csinálja.
> ...


 Nb2-ben, és annak jobban örülnék. Inkább legyen blasz3, csak legyen minden rendben. Legyen Fradi a Fradi.
Elüldözve? Kivette a pénzét és elvitte az mtk-ba. Ezt tette, de még most is kapja a jogdíjakat egy s más után. Mingjárt sajnálni is fogom.
Már bocs, de Debrecenben akkor nem lehetett valami sok szurkoló... Nagyobb tömegből nagyobb esély van a renitensekre.
Láttad a tv-ben én meg ott voltam. Szerintem én tudom jobban. Nos? 
Ha korrekt lennél, akkor nem írtál volna olyanokat, amilyeneket és nem általánosítasz. De elég lett volna, ha nem is rúgsz belém még egyet. Nem volt kötelező sarat dobálni. Lehet, hogy az én értékrendem a hibás, de így gondolom. Miért van az, hogy ebben az országban ilyen hozzáállás a legtöbbeknél?


----------



## filozófus (2009 Október 31)

Igen, én is kiakadtam. Mint ahogy sokan ma. Kijött, ennyi. 
Elnézést kell kérjek.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 Október 31)

Hát jól kiszurtak a szurkolók a csapattal!A Diósgyőr megérdemelten győzött!Kár a Fradiért!De mi van a LOKIKÁNKKAl? Remélem csak időlegesen gyengélkedik!PISTI gratulálok az ujabb utadhoz!Remélem jó meccs lesz!
HAJRÁ LOKI!


----------



## gabiiica (2009 November 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Közben bontják a stadiont az Üllői úton.



Már semmin nem lepődök meg...


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

*A fradidurrekerek miatt lefújták a FTC-DVTK mérkőzést*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, október 31 - 19:32 
Szurkolói rendbontás miatt idő előtt ért véget szombaton a Ferencváros-Diósgyőr labdarúgó Soproni Liga-mérkőzés. 


 Ferenczi István (FTC) és Jeknic Vlado (Diósgyőr, piros) harcol a labdáért a Soproni Liga, 13. fordulójában a Ferencváros-Diósgyőri VTK mérkőzésen az Albert Flórián Stadionban

Sulyok Gergely játékvezető a 64. percben félbeszakította a mérkőzést, miután a ferencvárosi szurkolók egy csoportja - a DVTK 3-1-es vezetésénél - megpróbált bemászni a pályára, illetve átjutni a diósgyőri szektorba. A rohamrendőrök felsorakozása nyomán valamelyest lecsillapodtak a kedélyek, ugyanakkor a lelátón felgyújtottak néhány széket, pirotechnikai eszközök és székdarabok repültek a gyepre. 
Csaknem negyedóra várakozás után folytatódott mérkőzés, de pár perccel később, amikor petárdák hullottak a pályára, a bíró lefújta a találkozót. 
-para- 

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/10/31/fradidurrekerek-miatt-lefujtak-ftc-dvtk-merkozest


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

FC Tatran Prešov - DAC 1904 Dunajská Streda 0:0

Ilyen meccs is van, amelynek a legvégén fordul elő két említésre méltó hazai helyzet. Ilyen értelemben teljesen megérdemelte a döntetlent a DAC. Ám, ha komolyan veszik a játékot vagy legalább valamicskével jobban odateszik magukat, három pontot is rabolhattak volna az eperjesiektől...



 Čertík és Bajevski párharca a két csapat legutóbbi találkozóján

A tabella 5. lépcsőfokán tanyázó dunaszerdahelyiek skalpját öt bajnoki találkozón és két kupapárharcon nem volt képes egyik riválisuk sem begyűjteni. Most a Tatran Prešov játékosai fenik a fogukat Novotáékra. A sároseperjesi zöld-fehérekkel az őszi idényben már kétszer, egyszer a pontvadászatban, egyszer a kupában mérte össze tudását a Garger-legénység. Mindkét erőpróbán DAC-siker került a jegyzőkönyvbe. A bajnoki meccsen 3:0-ra, a kupatalálkozón 1:0-ra győztek a csallóköziek. S statisztikákban böngészve derült fény arra is, hogy a Tatran hálója három egymást követő mérkőzésen érintetlen maradt.


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

-


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 1)

Meg kell érteni mindenkinek, ha tetszik ha nem, amíg ezt a csőcseléket nem tudják magukból kikiözösíteni, akkor sosem lesz normális klub a Fradi és sosem nyeri vissza a régi fényét. Ezek az emberek nem a klub érdekét nézik, hanem balhét akarnak. Azzal, hogy lefújták a meccset, bezárják a pályát, büntetést fizetnek mi oldódik meg? Ettől jobb lesz a csapat, vagy jobb játékosokat igazolnak? Senki nem akar a Fradiban játszani a szurkolók miatt. Ez normális szerinted? 
Várszegi pedig, én úgy emlékszem azért lépett le, mert túl sokszor indult a vonat Auschwitzba.
Itt egy lista, hogy kinek kellett takarodnia az elmúlt 14 évben:
*1995: *Szívós takarodj!
*1996:* Novák takarodj!
*1997: *Varga takarodj!
*1998: *Nyilasi takarodj!
*1999: *Mucha takarodj!
*2000: *Furulyás takarodj!
*2001:* Torgyán takarodj!
*2002:* Szeiler takarodj!
*2003: *Várszegi takarodj!
*2004: *Pintér takarodj!
*2005:* Furulyás takarodj! 
*2006:* Kuntic takarodj!
*2007: *Csank takarodj!
*2008: *Berki takarodj!
*2009: *Bobby go home! 

Botrány botrányt követ, hogy a gyalázatos Hertha szurkolóverést is megemlítsem.
Hogy lehet ezekkel az emberekkel azonosulni, ezt meg nem értem, ha magam maradok is.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 1)

aniko45 írta:


> Hát jól kiszurtak a szurkolók a csapattal!A Diósgyőr megérdemelten győzött!Kár a Fradiért!De mi van a LOKIKÁNKKAl? Remélem csak időlegesen gyengélkedik!PISTI gratulálok az ujabb utadhoz!Remélem jó meccs lesz!
> HAJRÁ LOKI!



Á semmi, majd indítunk egy tavaszi hadjáratot megint, ne aggódj 
Köszi, remélem én is. Az olszok ingyenes városnézést szerveznek nekünk délelőttre, délután pedig szintén ingyenes étel és ital bemutatót, valamint majorett, zászlós és történelmi előadást tartanak.
Ez igen, ez már döfi


----------



## filozófus (2009 November 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Meg kell érteni mindenkinek, ha tetszik ha nem, amíg ezt a csőcseléket nem tudják magukból kikiözösíteni, akkor sosem lesz normális klub a Fradi és sosem nyeri vissza a régi fényét. Ezek az emberek nem a klub érdekét nézik, hanem balhét akarnak. Azzal, hogy lefújták a meccset, bezárják a pályát, büntetést fizetnek mi oldódik meg? Ettől jobb lesz a csapat, vagy jobb játékosokat igazolnak? Senki nem akar a Fradiban játszani a szurkolók miatt. Ez normális szerinted?
> Várszegi pedig, én úgy emlékszem azért lépett le, mert túl sokszor indult a vonat Auschwitzba.
> Itt egy lista, hogy kinek kellett takarodnia az elmúlt 14 évben:
> *1995: *Szívós takarodj!
> ...


Honnan kiközösíteni? Nekem mi a franc közöm van a 16-os szektorhoz? Odamegyek és azt mondom nekik, hogy ezentúl nem jöhettek be a meccsre. Nem is röhögnének ki. Csak törvényesen lehet kitiltani valakit, arra meg nekünk nincs jogosultságunk, ez lenne a vezetés feladata többek között. De nem csinálnak semmit! Azt a baromságot meg hagyjuk, hogy nem akar senki itt játszani a szurkolók miatt. :lol: 
Várszegi meg sértődékeny.
A Nyilasi takarodjon kívül pedig mindegyik reális és jogos volt. Azért Nyilasit is csak egy csoport akarta távozásra bírni. Már megint ez az általánosítás. Amúgy meg jogom van azt mondani, hogy ez takarodjon vagy az takarodjon. Fizetek azért a szarért, amit el próbálnak adni.
A Hertha meccsen is volt 50 ember, aki balhézott. Nehogy már kollektíven ránk legyen kenve az is. Volt egy biztonsági szolgálat, aki nem végezte a dolgát, meg kellett volna fékezni a renitenseket.
Komolyan, nem tudom, hogy azért írsz ilyeneket, mert debreceni vagy és jólesik belénk rúgni, vagy mert ennyire nem látod (nem akarod) a fától az erdőt. Mindkét eset elszomorító.
Mivel nem hiszem, hogy valaha egyet tudunk érteni ebben a dologban, ezért nincs is értelme erről vitatkozni. Különben sem szeretek. Így is sík ideg vagyok, nem kell ez nekem. Befejeztem.


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

filozófus írta:


> Honnan kiközösíteni? Nekem mi a franc közöm van a 16-os szektorhoz? Odamegyek és azt mondom nekik, hogy ezentúl nem jöhettek be a meccsre. Nem is röhögnének ki. Csak törvényesen lehet kitiltani valakit, arra meg nekünk nincs jogosultságunk, ez lenne a vezetés feladata többek között. De nem csinálnak semmit! Azt a baromságot meg hagyjuk, hogy nem akar senki itt játszani a szurkolók miatt. :lol:
> Várszegi meg sértődékeny.
> A Nyilasi takarodjon kívül pedig mindegyik reális és jogos volt. Azért Nyilasit is csak egy csoport akarta távozásra bírni. Már megint ez az általánosítás. Amúgy meg jogom van azt mondani, hogy ez takarodjon vagy az takarodjon. Fizetek azért a szarért, amit el próbálnak adni.
> A Hertha meccsen is volt 50 ember, aki balhézott. Nehogy már kollektíven ránk legyen kenve az is. Volt egy biztonsági szolgálat, aki nem végezte a dolgát, meg kellett volna fékezni a renitenseket.
> ...


 Nehagyd abba!!Hihetetlen dolgokat tudok meg tőletek!


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Egy éve történt: 2008. november 1., Dunaszerdahely </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18172&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18172&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.01. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Napra pontosan egy éve történt a dunaszerdahelyi tragédia, amikor a helyi labdarúgóklub csapata, a DAC a fővárosi Slovan csapatát fogadta, amelynek a 17. percében a szlovák rendőrség máig megmagyarázhatatlan módon benyomult a hazai szurkolók közé. A legsúlyosabb áldozat az akkor 18 éves Lengyel Krisztián volt. A DAC-SLOVAN labdarúgó-mérkőzés első félidejének 17. percében a csuklyás kommandós egységek rohamot indítottak a mellettük szurkoló csallóközi és magyarországi drukkerekre. Az indíték mindmáig ismeretlen. A szlovák hatóságok, a rendőrparancsnok és a belügyminiszter is a rendőrséget védi és a legfőbb ügyész nyilatkozatára hagyatkoznak, aki jogszerűnek ítélte meg a rendőri beavatkozást. Az álláspont ma sem változott. Sőt, már nem is beszélnek róla!
A héten lejátszott bajnoki mérkőzés Dunaszerdahelyen a pozsonyi csapattal a tavalyihoz képest túl békés is volt, de nem bánta senki, hiszen még egyszer átélni azokat a borzalmakat, mint egy évvel ezelőtt senki sem szeretné újra.
Egy évvel ezelőtt már kora reggeltől megszállás alatt tartotta a várost a szlovák rendőrség, akik közel ezer fővel voltak jelen a csallóközi kisvárosban. A mérkőzés előtt és után sem történt incidens, kivételt képez a stadion, ahol az első félidő negyedórája után mindmáig megmagyarázhatatlan okok miatt brutális rendőrattakot hajtottak végre az ott szurkoló DAC nézők között. Sajnos jól példázza a szlovák belügyminisztérium megcáfolását, hogy míg ők magyar futballhuligánokról beszélnek, addig a szektorban mellettük körülbelül ugyanakkora számban felvidéki szurkolók is voltak, akik közül a legsúlyosabban a 18 éves Lengyel Krisztián sérült meg. A rendőrség több verziót is közzétett a rendőri beavatkozás jogosultságának megvédésére, de egyikük sem állta meg a helyét. Egy valami még mindig hiányzik: a bizonyíték! A bizonyíték azonban nincs és nem is volt! Egy év után sem húztak elő semmit sem a fiókból, nem mutattak be semmit sem. Azóta több szlovák képviselő is kritizálta szlovák rendőrséget a dunaszerdahelyi fellépés kapcsán és megkérdőjelezte a rendőri beavatkozás arányosságát is.
Azóta új sporttörvény született, amely megtiltotta a hazai bajnoki mérkőzéseken más államok zászlóinak kitűzését. Az említett törvény szavazásakor érdekes módon a most új pártot alapító egykori MKP elnök szavazata eltért a többi magyar pártársának szavazatától. A rendőrség is csak akkor lehet bent a stadionban, ha a főszervező úgy ítéli meg, hogy szükséges a rendbontók megfékezésére behívni a rendőrség egységeit. Egy évvel ezelőtt épp a rendőrök mellett szurkoló szektorba irányítottak sok magyarországi szurkolót a felvidéki DAC-szurkolókkal együtt. Lehet azért, hogy „kéznél” legyenek…?
A dunaszerdahelyi csapatot ún. „magyar csapatként” tartják számon a szlovák bajnokságban, habár több külföldi focizik benne, mint más szlovák csapatokban. Szurkolóközönségük azonban tiszta magyar és nem félnek idegenbe sem elkísérni csapatukat, ahol szintén magyarul buzdítják őket 90 percen át. Legutóbb a több száz kilométerre fekvő Kassa felett található Sároseperjesre is elkísérték a szurkolók kedvenc csapatukat.
Egy éve többen is azon működnek, hogy valamiképpen megszüntessék a dunaszerdahelyi klub legfelsőbb szlovák bajnokságának részvételét és ezáltal megszűnjenek egyes politikusok által gerjesztett gondok. A klub még kitart, a szurkolók pedig még tőlük jobban is elkötelezettek a DAC-al szemben! A felvidéki magyarságot összefogó futballklub a folyamatos ellenőrzések közepette is kitart. Legutóbb a héten lezajlott DAC-Slovan mérkőzés előtt pár órával kapott a klub újabb rendőrségi ellenőrzést, amikor is több iratot elő kellett keresniük és a biztonsági szolgálatuk tagjait ellenőrizték és szondáztatták közvetlenül a mérkőzés előtt pár órával.
2008. november 1-je örökké beivódott a felvidéki magyarok és a magyarországi szurkolók tudatába. Ez az a nap, amikor a szlovák kormány a rendőrségen keresztül próbálta megfélemlíteni a magyarságot! Azóta többször is felhangzik a szurkolók torkából: Ne bántsd a magyart!

Felvidék Ma, </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.felvidek.ma/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## afca (2009 November 2)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga, déli csoport, 14. forduló.

A végéhez közeledik a Nyugat-szlovákiai Futballszövetség által irányított pontvadászat őszi idénye. Egy fordulóval a záróra előtt a kollektívák elsősorban arra összpontosítottak, hogy ha lehet, javítsanak pozíciójukon.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 

Eredmények: Nagymegyer–Vágfarkasd 1:0 (1:0), g.: Buka (36.); Nagyfödémes–Šintava 2:0 (1:0), g.: Csandal (24.), Kvarda (71.); Vága–Vásárút 2:0 (0:0), g.: Šerfőző (55.), Borš (78.); Močenok–Nádszeg 0:0; Dióspatony–Csallóközkürt 2:1 (2:1), g.: Sendecký (2.), Mészáros D. (39.), ill. M. Suchý (34.); Nitra-Chrenová–Feketenyék 1:2 (1:0), g.: Endrődy (41., 11-esből), ill. Barčák (68., 83.); Tallós–Nyékvárkony 4:1 (1:0), g.: Szabó (3.), Čerňanský (67.), Kaprinai (78., 88.), ill. Lelkes M (81.). A Pata–FK Zlaté Klasy mérkőzés elmaradt. 
A bajnokság állása: 
1. Nagymegyer 14 11 3 0 32:9 36 

2. Nyékvárkony 14 8 2 4 40:27 26 

3. Nagyfödémes 14 8 2 4 28:18 26 

4. Šintava 14 6 4 4 37:22 22 

5. Csallóközkürt 14 7 1 6 29:25 22 

6. Vága 14 6 3 5 32:28 21 

7. Dióspatony 14 6 2 6 23:25 20 

8. Vásárút 14 5 4 5 25:29 19 

9. Tallós 14 5 2 7 28:27 17 

10. Nádszeg 14 5 2 7 21:22 17 

11. Vágfarkasd 14 5 2 7 18:25 17 

12. Chrenová 14 3 7 4 20:23 16 

13. Feketenyék 14 5 1 8 30:44 16 

14. FK Nagymagyar 13 4 3 6 20:26 15 

15. Močenok 14 3 5 6 7:13 14 

16. Vágpatta 13 2 1 10 17:44 7 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 2)

filozófus írta:


> Honnan kiközösíteni? Nekem mi a franc közöm van a 16-os szektorhoz? Odamegyek és azt mondom nekik, hogy ezentúl nem jöhettek be a meccsre. Nem is röhögnének ki. Csak törvényesen lehet kitiltani valakit, arra meg nekünk nincs jogosultságunk, ez lenne a vezetés feladata többek között. De nem csinálnak semmit! Azt a baromságot meg hagyjuk, hogy nem akar senki itt játszani a szurkolók miatt. :lol:
> Várszegi meg sértődékeny.
> A Nyilasi takarodjon kívül pedig mindegyik reális és jogos volt. Azért Nyilasit is csak egy csoport akarta távozásra bírni. Már megint ez az általánosítás. Amúgy meg jogom van azt mondani, hogy ez takarodjon vagy az takarodjon. Fizetek azért a szarért, amit el próbálnak adni.
> A Hertha meccsen is volt 50 ember, aki balhézott. Nehogy már kollektíven ránk legyen kenve az is. Volt egy biztonsági szolgálat, aki nem végezte a dolgát, meg kellett volna fékezni a renitenseket.
> ...



Ne legyél már ilyen szuperérzékeny, nem áll szándékomban beléd rúgni.
Megmondtam, nem az átlag szurkolóval van bajom és gondolom Te is ezek közé tartozol. Az ami ott történik és történhet legalább annyira a vezetés hibája, hiszen az ő feladatuk lenne ezeket az embereket kiszűrni és eltávolítani, úgy ahogy Hemi tette a Honvédban. Az más kérdés , hogy bojkottálták az ultrák a meccseket, de legalább most nincs balhé.
A másik meg az, ha nem így és ezeket nyilatkozza a vezetés, valamint ha jöttek volna az eredmények persze a vasárnapi ügy sem történik, meg de akkor találtak volna mást ami miatt anyázni lehet. 
Úgyhogy bocs ha úgy érezted, de nem rád céloztam.


----------



## filozófus (2009 November 2)

Jó rendben, megbeszéltük.
Mai ns-ből (kollégám szokta venni):
A vezetők télen hozzanak felelős döntéseket. Mi háborgunk, ők ellenben – úgy tűnik – elégedettek az eddigi eredményekkel. Volt rá példa, hogy a csapat nem a bajnoki címért harcolt, ám a játékosok akkor is megszakadtak a pályán, most ezt nem látom, de a lelátói viselkedés, hangulat sem méltó a klubhoz 
- Bálint László 

Egyszerű a megoldás: fradistákat kell szerződtetni, akiket elfogad a szurkolótábor. Ha ma az Üllői úton Nyilasi Tibor a tanácsadó, és FTC-kötödésű az edző, akkor a nyakamat tenném rá, hogy nem kieső helyen állna a Fradi és balhé sincs. Az is igaz, hogy olyan légiósra semmi szükség, aki amúgy két forintot sem ér. 
- Vincze Ottó


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 2)

filozófus írta:


> Jó rendben, megbeszéltük.
> Mai ns-ből (kollégám szokta venni):
> A vezetők télen hozzanak felelős döntéseket. Mi háborgunk, ők ellenben – úgy tűnik – elégedettek az eddigi eredményekkel. Volt rá példa, hogy a csapat nem a bajnoki címért harcolt, ám a játékosok akkor is megszakadtak a pályán, most ezt nem látom, de a lelátói viselkedés, hangulat sem méltó a klubhoz
> - Bálint László
> ...



Bálintnak igaza van, Vinczének nincs. Utolsó helyet senkinek sem néznek el, sőt , ha nincs a Fradi az első háromban , akkor már balhé van.
Szerintem


----------



## filozófus (2009 November 2)

Szerintem Ottónak is. Ha 4. lenne a csapat, akár meg is esküdnék, hogy nem lenne ilyen balhé (a pirózást nem nevezzük annak). Ez 100%. Három év nb2 után, a 4. hely nagyon jó lett volna.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 November 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Á semmi, majd indítunk egy tavaszi hadjáratot megint, ne aggódj
> Köszi, remélem én is. Az olszok ingyenes városnézést szerveznek nekünk délelőttre, délután pedig szintén ingyenes étel és ital bemutatót, valamint majorett, zászlós és történelmi előadást tartanak.
> Ez igen, ez már döfi




Én is úgy gondolom ,jön a győztes tavaszi hadjárat!Jó utat, jó szurkolást és jó meccset kivánok Neked!Várjuk a helyszini tudósitást!


----------



## afca (2009 November 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osSlWYf8De4


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 3)

Jó utat Pisti, nagyon irigyellek!


----------



## afca (2009 November 4)

*Labdarúgó Szlovák Kupa, negyeddöntő: Fél lábbal az elődöntőben a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 3 - 20:31 
Tovább folytatódott a DAC párját ritkító veretlenségi sorozata. 


 Ezúttal N´Kendo is betalált
Kilencedik tétmeccsen, ezúttal a honi kupasorozatban diadalmaskodott kedd este a Garger-legénység, mely a IIl labdarúgóliga keleti (B) csoportjának szepsi listavezetőjét győzte le Dunaszerdahelyen nagyobb megeröltetés nélkül 3:0 arányban. 
DAC-FK Bodva Moldava nad Bodvou 3:0 (1:0). Gólok: Koejoe (38. – 11 m, 57.) N´Kendo (83.). Sárga lap: Bajevski, ill. Jurko. Játékvezető: Smolák, 1998 néző. 
DAC: Novota–Helísek, Adiaba, Majus Egidius, Kazlauskas–Nikolic, Boya, Bajevski (64. N´Kendo), Speranza (54. Halimi)–Bognár (74. Seelaus), Koejoe. 
Moldava n/B.: Vojtaško–Ziemba, M. Kováč, Fazekaš, Majný–Ľ. Jurčo (71. T. Gavlák), Marek Seman, Kokanovic, Balogh Z. (66. Dupkala)–M. Tóth (88. P. Balog)–Jurko. A visszavágót november 24-én (kedden) Szepsiben játsszák.

*Edzői nyilatkozat a labdarúgó Szlovák Kupa negyeddöntőjének dunaszerdahelyi párharca után*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 3 
A sajtótájékoztatón ezúttal csupán a hazaiak osztrák vezetőedzője és asszisztense jelent meg.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Kurt Garger az oldalvonalnál, bírói díszkisérettel
Kurt Garger (DAC): „Nem volt könnyű feltörni a kilenc emberrel védekező ellenfél védelmét. A vendégek hibáinkra vártak, kontrákra rendezkedtek be. Az első gól után már felszabadultabban játszottak védenceim. Miután Halimit becseréltem javult a csapat teljesítménye, többet támadtunk, gyakrabban kerültünk góllal kecsegtető helyzetbe. Végül is simán nyertünk, nagy lépést tettünk az elődöntőbe vezető úton. Voltak a meccsnek olyan szakaszai is, amikor azt észleltem, hogy a játékosokat a zsúfolt program erőnlétileg megviselte.”


----------



## qzmics (2009 November 4)

csak csendesen tépelődöm, a tévé előtt ülve: évek óta a magyar utánpótlás-csapataink sikeresek. Miért nem sikeres akkor a válogatottunk? Nézzük meg a környező országok légiósait: rangos csapatokban játszanak -- jól --, és a nemzeti válogatottjaik is sikeresek! Miért nics meg bennünk ez a többlet? A harcosság, a küzdőszellem?I lletve, ha megvolt az U21-ben, az U17-ben, akkor hová tűnik el a felnőtt csapatban?


----------



## badak (2009 November 4)

Sok a tehetséges fiatal focista, de egy "aranycsapat" túl nagy gondolat szerintem. A régi nagynevek már eltüntek, kiöregedtek, azokból még talán lehetett volna egy álomcsapatot összekovácsolni!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 4)

A Loki meccset hol mutatják?


----------



## filozófus (2009 November 4)

Digi Tv-n.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 4)

Kösz, akkor nem fogom látni!


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

Nem hiszem el!!!!!!!!!!Idegenben rúgunk 2 gólt....hazai pályán 3 gólt és nem fogunk pontot!!Az inter Milán Kijevben rúgott két gólt és bezsebelték a 3 pontot.Az égiek nincsenek velünk.Nem baj fiúk.....fel a fejjel.lessz ez még jobb is!!!


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

*Rendbontásért őrizetben van két DAC-szurkoló*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 4 - 18:34 
Kedden a DAC – A keddi DAC-Szepsi szlovák kupamérkőzés során a rendőrség őrizetbe vett két garázda DAC-drukkert. Az ok: a második félidő huszadik percében egy söröspohár repült a pályára... 


 A "Security" is beavatkozott (illusztrációs felvétel


A sörrel teli poharat egy részeg dunaszerdahelyi férfi dobta be a pályára, akit a rendezők rögtön felszólitottak, hogy hagyja el a stadiont, ám az ittas szurkoló nem tett eleget a felszólításnak, és rátámadt a DAC rendfenntartóira. Ebben segitségére sietett barátja, aki szintén erősen ittas állapotban volt. A rendezők a rendőrség segítségét kérték, de a két DAC-drukker a rendőrökre is rátámadt, ám végül a rend őrei kerültek ki győztesen az incidensből. 
„Mindketten aktívan védekeztek ököllel, rúgással” – nyilatkozta Both Péter dunaszerdahelyi járási rendőrkapitány. A két férfi a dunaszerdahelyi rendőrség cellájában van, és várják az ítéletet. Mindketten büntetett előítéletűek, és Both Péter reálisnak tartja, hogy mind a kettőjüket feltétel nélküli két évig tartó szabadságvesztésre ítélik garázda tettük miatt. 
-para-


----------



## aniko45 (2009 November 5)

afca írta:


> Nem hiszem el!!!!!!!!!!Idegenben rúgunk 2 gólt....hazai pályán 3 gólt és nem fogunk pontot!!Az inter Milán Kijevben rúgott két gólt és bezsebelték a 3 pontot.Az égiek nincsenek velünk.Nem baj fiúk.....fel a fejjel.lessz ez még jobb is!!!


Kösz Afca!Te egy rendes srác vagy!Én is úgy gondolom lesz ez még jobb is!!!!!!


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Nem biztos, hogy csak az égiek a hibásak. Talán az erőnlét, a lapos kis passzok és az egész találkozós koncentráció sokat segítene. Ettől függetlenül:Hajrá Loki!


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Lenézik őket, hiszen "csak" U20-asok, pedig lenne tőlük mit tanulni a "nagyoknak"!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 6)

Sziasztok megjöttem. Jó kis túra volt, csak nagyon fárasztó.
Jó meccs volt az első félidő végéig a mi szempontunkból, a második félidőben már nem jöttek össze a dolgok, szinte akkor rúgtak gólt amikor akartak. Mindenesetre Rudi és Kulabá gólja nagyon szép volt, a mi kapott góljaink többsége súlyos egyéni és védelmi hibákból jött össze. Jól küzdöttünk, de ez most csak ennyire volt elég. Mindent elárul, hogy a Fioro játékosok sorfalat álltak a mieinknek a meccs végén.
Az olaszok jól megszervezték a szurkolók kiszolgálását, a szolgáltatás és a biztonság szemponjtából minden klaffolt. Sajna nagyon szar időnk volt, végig szakadt az eső, végigrohantunk a nevezetességeken aztán beültünk egy-egy vendéglátóipari egységbe némi alkoholt fogyasztani, hogy felmelegedjünk.
Azért annak a futball fílingnek nyoma sem volt, amit Liverpoolban tapasztaltam, itt nem nagyon volt haverkodás a szurkolókkal, igaz nem is bántottak minket, leginkább semlegesen viselkedtek. Azt hallottuk kinnt, hogy Pesten két hete fradisták megtámadtak olasz szurkolókat a Loki-Fiorentina meccs után, és hogy figyeljünk oda, mert egyesek bosszút akarnak állni, de én ahol jártam semmi rosszat nem tapasztaltam.
A város nagyon szép, a meccs jó volt, a szurkolás is jó volt (főleg az első félidőben), szóval megérte elmenni.


----------



## afca (2009 November 7)

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/11/06/dac-vallasuk-zsidokat-%E2%80%9Eircsak-ciganyokat-hajcsak%E2%80%9C-utaljak-parametert,


A DAC a vallásuk, a zsidókat „ircsák", a cigányokat "hajcsák“ és utálják a Paramétert


----------



## afca (2009 November 7)

aniko45 írta:


> Kösz Afca!Te egy rendes srác vagy!Én is úgy gondolom lesz ez még jobb is!!!!!!


 kissHa a Liverpool ellen nyerünk vagy meglesz az X elmegyek templomba...el én ...isten engem úgy segéljem!!:..:


----------



## lampard (2009 November 7)

Pisti72 élménybeszámolójára reagálva:

Sajnos nekem sincs Digi tv, így amikor ők közvetítenek, nem győzök keresni az interneten, eddig nem sok sikerrel, mert mindig olyan leterhelt volt a rendszer, hogy nem lehetett nézni a Loki meccset, de most miért, nem tudom, de sikerült egy egész jó adást kifogni, úgyhogy hallottam a szurkolást, "Hajrá Cívis város" vagy a 'Mindent bele' úgy zúgott, mintha a Nagyerdőn 10 ezer ember mondta volna. Egy családtagunk is ott volt a helyszínen, és írtam neki SMS-ben, hogy jól szurkoltok, ügyesek vagytok.
Mindenképp hálával tartozunk azoknak a szurkolóknak, akik időt, pénzt, fáradtságot nem kímélve külföldre is elkísérik a csapatot. 
Köszönet érte.


----------



## afca (2009 November 7)

*DAC-MFK Dubnica: Az edzők elégedettek a döntetlennel*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 7 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Mindkét edző elégedett a döntetlennel, amely ugyancsak mindkettőjük szerint egy nehéz küzdelmes meccsen született. 
http://www.parameter.sk/files/imagecache/large/files/article_image/_gergely.jpg 


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=84112810" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​DAC - Kurt Garger : „Nehéz mérkőzések után ugyancsak nehéz pályán játszottak a fiúk. Az első félidőben tulajdonképpen semmit sem alkottunk, és ilyen mérkőzéseken, amikor mindenképpen alkotni kell, sokkal nehezebb helyzetben van a hazai csapat, mint az ellenfél, amelynek csak az ellentámadásokra kell összpontosítania. Csapatunk dicséretet érdemel a küzdeni akarásért és a harciasságért. Amikor hátrányba kerültünk összeszedtük magunkat és kiegyenlítettünk. Holott a mérkőzés előtt győzelemre számítottunk, ma meg kellett elégednünk a döntetlennel. Örülünk viszont, hogy a tizedik mérkőzésen is megőriztük veretlenségünket.“ 
Dubnica - Peter Gergely: „A mérkőzés kétharmadában jobban voltunk és helyzeteink is voltak. Megérdemelten vezettünk, ám dicséretet érdemel a haza csapat, amely a nagyszerű közönség bíztatása mellett és a kiváló játékosainak köszönhetően megérdemelten egyenlített ki. Csak azt nem értem, miért állította ki a bíró azt a játékost, aki maga akart lemenni a pályáról é snem akart a hordágyra feküdni. Az utolsó tíz percben ugyanis akár a győzelmet is megszerezhettük volna, ha nem játszunk emberhátrányban. De igazságosnak tartom a döntetlent.“ 
sita/para 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 8)

Afca!
Arra a DAC-os dalra lennék kíváncsi, ami a tavasz szél vizet áraszt dallamára írtak.Megvan ez valahol a youtube-on? És mi a szövege?


----------



## afca (2009 November 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> Arra a DAC-os dalra lennék kíváncsi, ami a tavasz szél vizet áraszt dallamára írtak.Megvan ez valahol a youtube-on? És mi a szövege?


 Mi a meccsen a Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt dalt énekeljük.
Itt van az összes videónk a meccsről.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kopaszm71#p/u


----------



## afca (2009 November 8)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Oda a három pont: Csak döntetlenezett a DAC otthon! </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18324&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18324&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.08. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>





*(Fényképgalériával)* Eljátszotta a három pontot a DAC, amikor otthon csak döntetlenezni tudott a táblázat utolsó előtti helyén álló Máriatölgyes csapatával. A bajnoki mérkőzésen a vendégek vezettek, majd egyenlítettek a sárga-kékek, de a győzelmet már nem tudták megszerezni. 
Egyik szemükben öröm másikban bánat - talán így jellemzehetjük a DAC hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzését a Máriatölgyes csapatával szemben. Öröm, hiszen nem kaptunk ki és folytatódik a veretlenségi sorozata a csapatnak, bánat ugyanis otthon az utolsó előtti helyezettől csak egy pontot tudtunk begyűjteni a kötelező háromból. És szomorúak lehetünk azért is mert a dunaszerdahelyi gárda átlagon aluli produkcióval rukkolt elő a stadionban, ahol közel négyezer néző váltott jegyet és szurkolt a sárga-kékeknek.
<EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf width=400 height=267 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&hl=hu&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fwwwfelvidekma%2Falbumid%2F5401687972429845329%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Dhu" scale="ShowAll" loop="loop" menu="menu" wmode="Window" quality="1"></EMBED>​ 
Az első félidő első tíz percében még rohamozott a DAC, Bognár Zoli is elemében volt és hajtottak a játékosok. Aztán valami történt. Mintha elvágták volna a játék fonalát és a sárga-kékek már csak lézengtek a pályán, vagyis jobban mondva eladott labdák, pontatlan passzok, gyenge lövések, felesleges cselek jellemezték a játékukat. A máriatölgyesi csapat sem volt jobb, de néha-néha eljutottak Novota kapujáig. Főleg Filo volt veszélyes a vendégektől. Halimi, Helísek, Nikolič és Bognár jeleskedett a támadásokban és Koejoe is próbálta hozni formáját, de nem sikerült bevenni Zajac kapuját az első félidőben.
Ismét a vendég máriatölgyesi csapatból Filo volt aktív a második félidő elején majd Koejoe előtt adódott lehetőség, de a fekete csatár elhibázta azt. Az 50. percben viszont büntetett a vendég csapat, amikor Filo remek labdát adott Vavríknak és a máriatölgyesi játékos értékesítette is azt. Vezetnek a vendégek! A máriatölgyesiek a vezető góljuk után látványos időhúzásba kezdtek. Többet feküdtek a dunaszerdahelyi pályán, mint Szlovákia más stadionjaiban. A játékvezető a puskaporos hangulatban öt percen beül négy sárga lapot is kiosztott, ebből hármat a vendégcsapat kapott meg. A 68. percben Nkendo adott egy látványos fejesgólt, de azt les címén nem adta meg a játékvezető. Feltámadt a DAC a kapott gól után, de még mindig nem sikerült összehozniuk az egyenlítő találatot. Helísek, Koejoe és Bognár is igyekezett, de mindhiába. A 78. percben végre megtört a jég és a szurinami származású fekete csatár az öreg Koejoe bevette Zajac kapuját, ezzel megszerzte a DAC egyenlítő találatát. A jétékvezető is elemében volt a következő hét percben 3 sárga lapot és egy pirosat is kiosztott! Úgy látszik élvezte a meccset és szeret osztogatni. Pirosat a vendégektől Šulek kapott. A hajrában mindent megpróbált a DAC, hogy még egy gólt szerezzen és otthon tartsa a három pontot, de nem jött össze a sárga-kékeknek. 1:1 a végeredmény, a döntetlennel a DAC maradt a táblázat 6. helyén. Legközelebb november 21-én a ligaújonc Szenice együttesét fogadják ismét odahaza a városi stadionban a sárga-kékek.
Felvidék Ma
Fotók: atos
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## aniko45 (2009 November 8)

Szia Pisti!
Örülök hogy jó volt az utad,kár hogy csak ennyire futotta!Várjuk a folytatást!Most tényleg eléggé lehangolóak az eredmények,fáradtság?erőnlét?kimeritő meccsek?Vagy most van a "lefelé"?Én továbbra is bízom a 
Lokiban,remélem minden helyre igazodik!Üdv.


----------



## afca (2009 November 9)

Nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga


Eredmények: Nyugat-Szlovákia, 15. forduló: Šintava–Vága 6:2 (2:1), g.: Kubala (20.), Juraško (45.), Studený (62., 66.), Valentovič (63.), Lukáč (72.), ill. Hodúr (43.), Šerfőző (70.); Vágfarkasd–Vágpatta 2:1 (1:1), g.: Karvai (9., 48.), ill. 25. Lehocký (25., 11-esből); Vásárút–Močenok 1:2 (0:0), g.: Nagy J. (74.), ill. Kováč (59.), Tichý (78.); Nádszeg–Dióspatony 1:0 (1:0), g.: Ivicze (6.); Csallóközkürt–Chrenová 4:0 (2:0), g.: Bognár (14.), Erős (27.), Sokolík (60.), Csicsay K. (76.); Feketenyék–Tallós 4:2 (2:1), g.: Barčák (4., 60., 11-esből), Augustín (40.), Cuninka (89.), ill. Čerňanský (19., 11-esből), Paľo (86.); Nyékvárkony–Nagymegyer 3:5 (3:2), g.: Méhes T. (12.), Kósa M. (23., 28.), ill. Zlacký (32.), Nagy D.(44.), Olejník (52.), Buka (61.), Strelec (90., 11-esből). Az FK Nagymagyar–Nagyfödémes mérkőzés a rossz pályaviszonyok miatt elmaradt, későbbi időpontban pótolják. 

A bajnokság állása: 
1. Nagymegyer 15 12 3 0 37:12 39 

2. Nyékvárkony 15 8 2 5 43:32 26 

3. Nagyfödémes 14 8 2 4 28:18 26 

4. Šintava 15 7 4 4 43:24 25 

5. Csallóközkürt 15 8 1 6 33:25 25 

6. Vága 15 6 3 6 34:34 21 

7. Nádszeg 15 6 2 7 22:22 20 

8. Dióspatony 15 6 2 7 23:26 20 

9. Vágfarkasd 15 6 2 7 20:26 20 

10. Vásárút 15 5 4 6 26:31 19 

11. Feketenyék 15 6 1 8 34:46 19 

12. Nagymagyar 14 5 3 6 23:26 18 

13. Tallós 15 5 2 8 30:31 17 

14. Močenok 15 4 5 6 9:14 17 

15. Chrenová 15 3 7 5 20:27 16 

16. Vágpatta 15 2 1 12 18:49 7


----------



## kgyla (2009 November 9)

nekem élőben, ők voltak a "nagyok"


----------



## afca (2009 November 11)

*Öngyilkos lett Robert Enke, a német válogatott kapusa*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 11 - 09:10 
Robert Enkét 32 évesen vonat ütötte el, kislánya 2006-os halála óta labilis volt. Az első számú jelölt volt a válogatottba a jövő évi vb-re, korábban védett a Benficában, a Barcelonában és a Fenerbahcéban is. 


 Robert Enke



<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=13010267" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​Meghalt Robert Enke, a német labdarúgó-válogatott első számú kapusa - jelentette be Martin Kind, a játékos klubjának elnöke kedd este. A Hannover 32 éves játékosát valószínűleg vonat ütötte el, bár halálának okát és körülményeit egyelőre hivatalosan nem hozták nyilvánosságra. 
Minden öngyilkosságra vall, Enke egy vasúti átjáróban vesztette életét Neustadt am Rübenberge közelében: Stefan Wittke, a hannoveri rendőrség sajtóosztályának vezetője szerint nem baleset történt. 
A kapusnak felesége, kislánya volt, akinek testvére, egy másik lány 2006-ban halt meg vele született szívelégtelenségben. Kind állítja, ez is szerepet játszhatott a tragédiában, mert Enke valójában azóta sem tudta feldolgozni a tragédiát. 
A klasszist szeptember eleje óta gyomorpanaszokkal kezelték, emiatt négy válogatott találkozót ki kellett hagynia, ám Joachim Löw szövetségi kapitány mindvégig hangoztatta, ő az első számú kapusjelöltje a jövő évi, dél-afrikai világbajnokságra. Vissza is tért, a hét végén védett klubja bajnokiján. 
Enke nyolcszor szerepelt a német válogatottban, a Jenában, a Mönchengladbachban, a Benficában, a Barcelonában, a Fenerbahcéban és a Tenerifében játszott, mielőtt öt éve megállapodott a Hannovernél. 

Mélységesen megrázta a német labdarúgó világot a válogatott és a Hannover 96 kapusának tragikus halála. 
A rendőrség szerda reggeli, egyelőre még nem hivatalos közlése szerint a 32 éves Robert Enke kedden este öngyilkosságot követett el. A Németországban rendkívül népszerű sportembert - aki néhány éves külföldi kitérő után 2004-től védett az alsó-szászországi első ligás csapatban és 2007-ben került be a nemzeti együttesbe - egy vonat ütötte el hannoveri otthonától nem messze. A beszámolók szerint a kapus mintegy tíz méterre a vágánytól leállította a kocsiját, tárcáját az ülésen hagyta, majd a vágányon sétálva szinte kivárta, hogy a regionális vonat elüsse őt. 
Az okokkal kapcsolatban egyelőre teljes a tanácstalanság, egyes hírek szerint a kiváló kapuvédő egy búcsúlevelet hagyott hátra. 
Alsó-Szászország miniszterelnöke, Christian Wulff szerdai nyilatkozatában mélységes megdöbbenésének adott hangot a történtek miatt. "Németország egy rendkívüli sportolót és egy kiváló embert veszített el, olyan embert, aki sokak számára példakép volt" - hangsúlyozta a tartományi kormányfő. Hasonlóan megdöbbenésüknek és mélységes gyászuknak adtak hangot a Német Labdarúgó Szövetség (DFB) és a válogatott vezetői, továbbá Enke játékostársai. Joachim Löw szövetségi kapitány törölte a szombati, Chile elleni találkozóra készülő nemzeti tizenegy szerdára tervezett edzését, és a hírek szerint nem kizárt az sem, hogy a tragikus esemény miatt a hétvégi barátságos meccset is lemondják. 
Hannoverben a szurkolók egész éjszaka gyászolták kedvencüket, és szerda reggel ismét több százan gyűltek össze a stadionnál. 
A DFB és Löw szerda délelőttre rendkívüli sajtóértekezletet hirdetett. Hasonlóan rendkívüli sajtóértekezletet tart a Hannover 96 vezetősége és végül a rendőrség is, amely várhatóan nyilvánosságra hoz néhány részletet az üggyel kapcsolatban. 
Általános vélekedés szerint Robert Enke rendkívül rokonszenves sportoló, ugyanakkor különösen érzékeny - sőt labilis ember - volt. 2006-ban rettenetes tragédiát jelentett Enke és felesége számára, hogy kétéves kislányuk, Lara többszörös szívműtét után meghalt. A sportoló azonban talpra állt a tragédia után, amit jelez az is, hogy idén májusban egy néhány hónapos kislányt adoptáltak. 
Az elmúlt hónapokban több sérülés, illetve megbetegedés érte, heteken keresztül súlyos és rejtélyes gyomorfertőzés miatt kezelték, de október végén visszatérhetett a pályára. Vasárnap még csapata kapuját védte a Borussia Dortmund elleni otthoni találkozón és kiváló teljesítményt nyújtott.


----------



## aniko45 (2009 November 11)

Szegény!Sajnálom!


----------



## drgyuriku (2009 November 12)

áhh kizárt hogy az lenne szerintem


----------



## afca (2009 November 12)

*Újra rivaldafényben a DAC–Slovan párharc: Lapok miatti káosz *


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 11 - 18:26 
A 9. fordulóból elhalasztott DAC–Slovan bajnoki párharc pótlása (0:0) után is folytatódott az adok-kapok, mely a bajnokcsapat két játékosa, Saláta és Dobrotka (jogosulatlan?) szereplése miatt zajlik. 





Történt ugyanis, hogy a Slovan mindkét a védője a csallóköziek elleni tétmeccsen piros lapot kapott a játékvezetőtől. Martin Dobrotka a zsolnaiak elleni bajnokin második sárgája után szorult kényszerpihenőre. Dobrotka második sárgája sorrendben a negyedik figyelmeztetése volt. A piros lapért szóló egy meccses eltiltás mellé automatikusan még egy további is dukált volna a szabályok értelmében. 
Dobrotka ugyan egy bajnoki- és egy kupameccset kihagyott, ám a sárga lapok miatti eltiltás csupán a Corgoň Ligás találkozókra érvényes. Saláta Kornél a rimaszombatiak elleni kupameccsen gyűjtötte be a piros lapot. Esetével azonban a fegyelmi bizottság érdemben nem foglalkozhatott, mivel nem érkezett meg a testülethez az ülés kezdetéig a mérkőzés ellenőrének hivatalos jelentése. Azóta ugyan már további közlönyök is megjelentek, ám ezek sem foglalkoztak a válogatott futballista esetével. Sem feltételes büntetéssel, sem eltiltással nem sújtották a kiállított játékost. 
A DAC klubvezetők úgy értelmezik a történteket, hogy Slovan mindkét labdarúgója jogosulatlanul szerepelt a sárga-kékek elleni összecsapáson. Fociberkekben azt rebesgetik, a dunaszerdahelyi klubvezetés a történtekre való tekintettel megóvta az ominózus párharcot. Antal Barnabás azonban SITA tudósítójának adott szerdai nyilatkozatában cáfolta a híreszteléseket. „Az illetékesektől, azaz a Ligás Klubok Uniójától mi arra a kérdésre kértünk választ, vajon jogosan lépett-e pályára a DAC elleni mérkőzésen Milan Dobrotka és Saláta Kornél. Ez nem óvás, ez egy beadvány” – fogalmazott az FK DAC 1904 alelnöke. 
A Ligás Klubok Uniójának soron következő tanácskozására november 13-án, pénteken kerül sor. Természetesen a fegyelmi bizottság álláspontjára is szükség lesz annak érdekében, hogy kiderüljön az igazság. 
(ái)


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 13)

Brasov írta:


>



Na, ne viccelj már...Becalinak vagy a csapatnak szurkolsz???


----------



## afca (2009 November 13)

Brasov írta:


>


 
Nagyon jó,hogy Románok is vannak a fórumon!!Csak az a baj,hogy nemfogok tudni vele szótérteni.Nem beszélem a Románt


----------



## afca (2009 November 13)

A Dac -Slovan mérkőzésre ide hozzánk Felvidékre eljöttek Erdélyországból is!!egy asztalnál ültünk velük,,hála istennek,,a meccs előtt.Szó se róla besöröztünk!!Az egyikükkel a Romániai csapatokról beszélgettem.Ő váltig állította csak egy csapat van akinek érdemes szurkolni....ők az U.


----------



## afca (2009 November 13)

U


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 14)

Én nem sok jót hallottam az Universitatea-ről. Utálják a cseferét és mégjobban a magyarokat. Pár hónapja félholtra vertek egy magyar szurkolót Kolozsvárott a hírek szerint.


----------



## afca (2009 November 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Én nem sok jót hallottam az Universitatea-ről. Utálják a cseferét és mégjobban a magyarokat. Pár hónapja félholtra vertek egy magyar szurkolót Kolozsvárott a hírek szerint.


 Pedig ez a srác nagyon istenítette őket!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 14)

afca írta:


> Pedig ez a srác nagyon istenítette őket!!


Nóci biztos tudja a tutut


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Nóci biztos tudja a tutut


mármint a tutit


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 14)

A tótok elintézték az USA-t is. A pofám leszakad!


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

Néhány szurkolótábor és csapat mindent megtesz,hogy lejárassa a sportágat.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

A válogatott időnkénti felvillanását követhetné végre a tisztes helytállás.Nem kéne meglapulni, amíg a világ elmegy mellettünk.
Az ajnározott,agyonfizetett játékosok helyett inkább a fiatalokat
kellene játszatni.A semmit ők is különösebb erőfeszítés nélkül el-
érnék,de lenne tapasztalatuk.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

Szomorú,hogy néhány játékos komoly büntetés nélkül megússza

az aljas,alattomos szabálytalankodásait,ahelyett hogy örökre 

eltiltanák őket.


----------



## lano78 (2009 November 14)

Én bízom benne, hogy a mostani fiatalok a következő VB-re felnőttként kijutnak.


----------



## lano78 (2009 November 14)

Belgiumtól most szépen kikapunk.


----------



## jani65 (2009 November 14)

Bodnárnak a börtönben lenne a helye,ahelyett szabadon mártírkodik.


----------



## lano78 (2009 November 14)

Majd a fiatalok...


----------



## afca (2009 November 15)

pisti72 írta:


> A tótok elintézték az USA-t is. A pofám leszakad!


Büntetőből!!

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Szlovákia</TH><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">USA</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.11.2009 16:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Vége</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1258210800;// ]]></SCRIPT>

Összefoglalás
Szorzók összehasonlítása

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">26'

Hamsik (Büntető)</TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="left summary"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 15)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Belgium</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Magyarország</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>14.11.2009 20:45</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Vége</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1258227900;// ]]></SCRIPT>

Összefoglalás
Szorzók összehasonlítása
TV

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">38'

Fellaini </TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">55'

Vermaelen </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=2>2 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">61'

Mirallas (Büntető)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Ez nemfoci amit produkálltunk!!!Tóth egy nulla,Torghelle szintén.Dzsudzsák egy beképzelt majom.Így nemlehet focizni!!!Nemtudjuk a labdát megtartani...félünk kapura lőni.Ez tegnap nemcsapat volt ez horda!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 November 15)

Folyik a találgatás arról, hogy ki lehet Ron Jans utódja Groningenben. A Koeman testvérek komoly esélyesek. Ott kezdték pályafutásukat, édesapjuk még mindig aktív a klubnál, és Erwin is gyakran megfordul arrafelé. Ronald nem érezheti magát túl jól Alkmaarban, de számára ez csak ugródeszka lehet, mert még nem mondott le arról, hogy egy igazi nagy csapat (ha lehet, a Barca) edzője legyen. Most, hogy már politikusok is kritizálják, lassan Erwinnek elege lehet a magyar (foci)életből. Persze vannak még szabad edzők, bár Adriaanse, Gullit vagy Van Basten nem látszanak jelöltnek.
http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#d091114


----------



## jonagne (2009 November 15)

*Lesz csak kispályán*

A nagypályás fociban max az u-21-esekben bízhatunk, de sztem bennük se sokáig, de futsalban ott van remény. Most is világválogatott lett egy magyar srác Lódi Tamás...


----------



## udit1116 (2009 November 15)

Le vagyunk maradva fizikálisan és szellemileg is. Amíg nem hisznek magukban a magyar focisták addig nem fogunk győzni, és nam jutunk ki nagyobb sporteseményekre.


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Én nem sok jót hallottam az Universitatea-ről. Utálják a cseferét és mégjobban a magyarokat. Pár hónapja félholtra vertek egy magyar szurkolót Kolozsvárott a hírek szerint.


 
Igaz, amit az Univesitatea szurkolóiról írtál...hogy a magyarokat utálják, hát ilyet nem mondok, mert vannak köztük magyarok is. (ilyen kijelentésre mindig azt szoktam mondani, hogy pont annyira szeretnek minket, amennyire mi ôket, de megpróbáljuk elviselni egymást s ez is valami!) Ha valahol balhé van, az U szurkolók biztos ott vannak, gondolom, azért mentek a Felvidékre is! Azon a bizonyos magyar-román barátságos meccsen is akkor volt a cirkusz, amikor a második félidôre megérkeztek az U szurkolók. A Cfr-t nem szeretik, mert kiszorították ôket az elsôosztályból...két éve még mindkét csapat az elsôosztályban játszott s a Cfr úgy lett bajnok, hogy az utolsó meccsen legyôzte az U-t. Mindenki azt hitte, hogy síma ügy lesz, hisz bármelyik bukaresti csapat nekik segített volna, hogy ne a Steaua hanem ôk legyenek a bajnokok, de az U szurkolók már egy nappal a meccs elôtt törtek-zúztak a városban, mindenkit ütöttek riportereket, járókelôket, rendôröket, egy ország nézte elborzadva, hogy rugdossák a földre került embereket. A csapatuk nincs ott, de ôk ott vannak azóta is minden balhés meccsen! Még egy érdekesség ezzel kapcsolatban, hogy Gigi Becali, a Steaua tulaja megjelent akkor egy táska euróval Kolozsváron, hogy lefizesse az U játékosokat, de valaki becsületes volt közülük s így a rendôrség lefoglalta a pénzt. Most ez a Becali indúl a vasárnapi elnökválasztáson, a szlogenje, hogy Istennek tetszô országot akar csinálni Romániából! Na, de nagy az Isten állatkertje!:razz: Ugyhogy vasárnap szavazunk, s el se hiszitek, hogy tizenkét elnökjelölt közül választhatunk!:razz:


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)

Itthon kaptak ki a szlovákok Chilétől





_*Szlovákia-Chile 1-2 (1-1)*_ 
gól: Seszták (17.), illetve Jara (9.), Paredes (55.)


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Debreceni VSC</TH><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Kecskeméti TE</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>17.11.2009 18:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Vége</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1258477200;// ]]></SCRIPT>

Összefoglalás
Szorzók összehasonlítása

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">27'

Czvitkovics </TD><TD class=score>1 - 0</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="left summary"> </TD><TD class=score>0 - 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Magyar Kupa


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 17)

Nagyon szar meccs volt, rohadt gyengén játszottunk.
Lehet ez csak Rafa Benitez megfigyelőjének a megtévesztése miatt volt?


----------



## afca (2009 November 20)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Az ötgólos Samuel Koejoeval beszélgettek a szurkolók </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18586&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18586&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.19. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A Yellov Blue Supporters DAC fanklub november 18-ai gyűlésének vendége a szurinami születésű, de Holland állampolgárságú Samuel Koejoe volt, aki a DAC csatáraként már öt gólt rúgott a bajnokságban. 
A 35 éves támadó már több ausztriai és németországi klubban is játszott, többek között az SV Austria Salzburg és a FSV Frankfurt játékosa is volt. Dunaszerdahelyre a nyáron érkezett és azóta tizenöt mérkőzésen öt gólt szerzett. Kilences mezben játszik Koejoe, akivel szerdán az YBS-gyűlésen a szurkolók is találkozhattak és faggathatták a fekete bőrű csatárt. 






Koejoe a szurkolók kérdésére beszélt gyerekkoráról, hogyan ismerkedett meg a labdarúgással, valamint élete további szakaszairól is, amelyek a futball világához kapcsolják. Kiemelte, hogy a pályán csak akkor győzhet egy csapat, ha mindenki szívvel-lélekkel játszik és nagy szükség van bizony a szurkolókra is, a buzdításra az egész mérkőzés folyamán. A DAC számára már szívügye és megpróbál minden tőle telhetőt megtenni, hogy jó formát nyújtson és gólokkal segítse csapatát. Dunaszerdahelyről elmondta, hogy hangulatos kisváros és szeret itt lakni, a szurkolók pedig fantasztikusak. 






A DAC fanklub gyűlésén a továbbiakban szó volt arról is, hogy a hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzés előtt a szenicei fanklubot látják vendégül, akikkel a Városi Sport- és Szabadidőparkban találkoznak majd és barátságos meccset játszanak a műfüves pályán. A foci után az erdőhátiakat magyar gulyással vendégelik majd meg, ezek után pedig a stadion felé veszik az útjukat, ahol mindenki a saját csapatát buzdítja majd – nyilatkozta Nagy Marián, az YBS elnöke. 






A „B”-közép hétvégén minden bizonnyal újra megtelik majd lelkes sárga-kék szurkolókkal, akik 90 percen át teli torokból buzdítják csapatukat és győzelembe hajszolják majd a felvidéki magyarság csapatát.

Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 21)

Az uppe benne van a bundabotrányban. És még ők mondják, hogy bundás Debrecen, meg hogy Szima 3000 euróért veszi meg a játékosokat. Wazze.... azért remélem mi nem leszünk benne a buliban.


----------



## afca (2009 November 21)

*DAC – FK Senica: Az edzők szemével*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 21 - 20:49 
Kikapott otthonában a DAC, s a vereséget elsősorban önmaguknak köszönhetik játékosai. Ezt gondolja a DAC edzője is. 

*Kurt Garger DAC:* "Az első félidőt nagyon rosszul játszottuk le, nehezen vettük föl a tempót, hiányzott az agresszivitás. Az első gólt tulajdonképpen önmaguknak adtuk. Fordulás után már úgy játszottunk, ahogyan az elképzelem, nyomás alatt tartottuk az ellenfelet, ezért sikerült kiegyenlítenünk. Aztán már olyan volt a meccs, hogy látszott, amelyik csapat gólt rúg az nyer. Ilyen alapon ha hármo gólt adtunk is, el kell ismernem, megérdemelt az ellenfél győzelme." 
*Ladislav Hudec FK Senica:* "Elsősorban nagyon örülök, hogy megnyertünk egy hatpontos párharcot és megőriztük helyezésünket a táblázaton. Már a kezdetnél eldönthettük volna a mérkőzést, de két kimondott helyzetet kihagytunk. Dolgoznunk kell még ezen. A második félidőben beszorítottak bennünket a hazaiak a nagyszerű közönségnek köszönhetően is, akelytől erőt kaptak. Ez a győzelem az első párharcban elszenvedett vereségért." 
sita/para 




Kurva életbe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 November 21)

pisti72 írta:


> Az uppe benne van a bundabotrányban. És még ők mondják, hogy bundás Debrecen, meg hogy Szima 3000 euróért veszi meg a játékosokat. Wazze.... azért remélem mi nem leszünk benne a buliban.


 Uppe az a UTE???


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 22)

afca írta:


> Uppe az a UTE???


Az.

Hogy álltok most a tabellán?


----------



## afca (2009 November 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Az.
> 
> Hogy álltok most a tabellán?


 <TABLE id=table103 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellPadding=0 width=204 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 700; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; HEIGHT: 9.75pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-DECORATION: none" width=200 background=Foto/k1.png bgColor=#ffffff height=13>Corgoň liga - táblázat
</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 9.75pt" height=13><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 1px; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 1px; FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 7pt; BACKGROUND: #99ccff; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; COLOR: windowtext; PADDING-TOP: 1px; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; TEXT-DECORATION: none" align=right width=200 x:num>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 22)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Megszakadt a DAC veretlenségi sorozata </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.21. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




Megszakadt a dunaszerdahelyi DAC veretlenségi sorozata odahaza, amikor is a vendég Szenice csapatától 2:1-re kikapott hazai pályán. A DAC mindkét kapott gólja védelmi hibából született az egyik belőle öngól volt. Vereségével a sárga-kék csapat a táblázat nyolcadik helyére esett vissza. 
Egyedülálló kezdeményezés előzte meg a DAC-Szenice párharcot Dunaszerdahelyen. A Yellov Blue Supporters fanklub vendégül látta a szenicei csapat szurkolóit és a Városi Sport- és Szabadidőparkban kispályás mérkőzésre került sor a két fanklub között. A mérkőzés előtti közös fotózkodás és címercsere mellett külön érdekessége a találkozónak, hogy a dunaszerdahelyi fanklub kétnyelvű és a két klub színeivel ellátott sálakat készített a találkozóra. A kétszer negyven perces találkozón igazságos 10:10 arányú döntetlen született. A hazaiak jó magyar szoksához illően nem hagyták, hogy üres kézzel távozzanak a vendégek. Magyar gulyással várták az erdőhátiakat ebédre, ahol kötetlenül tudott beszélgetni a DAC és a Szenice együttesének szurkolója is. A jó hangulat a mérkőzésen is folytatódott, hiszen sem magyargyalázás, sem rá válaszlépés nem született.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Ott voltam és nagyon jól éreztem magam!!Csinálltam rengeteg fotót.Majd rakok fel!!




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 22)

http://picasaweb.google.com/kopasz71/DacSeniceFans#<!-- m -->


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 22)

Jó kis sörmeccs volt


----------



## afca (2009 November 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó kis sörmeccs volt


 Isteni voltVégre lefényképezkedtünk Boyával a középpályásunkal.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 22)

Nagy arányú Ajax győzelem a Herenveen ellen. A magyar sport1 adja felvételről.


----------



## afca (2009 November 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Nagy arányú Ajax győzelem a Herenveen ellen. A magyar sport1 adja felvételről.


 Le ne írd az eredményt!!!!!15 perc múlva adja a Cseh Sport1.Arra várok!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 22)

afca írta:


> Le ne írd az eredményt!!!!!15 perc múlva adja a Cseh Sport1.Arra várok!!


Na jó bunkó vagyok. Ez olyan mintha elmodtam volna a krimi közben, hogy ki a gyilkos (bár ezt már általában az elején tudni lehet) Legalább nem izgulod magad össze D

Kitünő tolmácsuk volt az olaszoknak


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 23)

Holnap játszunk a Liverpoollal a Puskásban. Nincs eladó jegyem, ha valaki akart volna jönni.


----------



## afca (2009 November 24)

Bentvan a DAC a négy között a Szlovák kupában!!!!15 évnek kellett eltelnie,hogy újra a 4 között legyünk!!!!

Szepsi-DAC
1-3 első mérkőzés 0-3

góllövők:Seelaus,Bognár,Nkendo

Összesítésben 6-1


----------



## afca (2009 November 24)

pisti72 írta:


> Holnap játszunk a Liverpoollal a Puskásban. Nincs eladó jegyem, ha valaki akart volna jönni.


 Mai tippem:Debrecen-Liverpool 1x

 2-1


----------



## Potyka8 (2009 November 25)

Ez sajnos men jött össze.


----------



## nzs1 (2009 November 25)

*-*

De legalább eddig eljutott a Debrecen... Nézzük pozitívan.


----------



## afca (2009 November 25)

nzs1 írta:


> De legalább eddig eljutott a Debrecen... Nézzük pozitívan.


----------



## wer1977 (2009 November 25)

nzs1 írta:


> De legalább eddig eljutott a Debrecen... Nézzük pozitívan.



...és kiesett ez az impotens Liverpool. (Benitezzel soha nem fognak PL-t nyerni.)


----------



## wer1977 (2009 November 25)

Mindenkinek ajánlom ezt a dokumentumfilmet:

<cite>film.*indavideo*.hu/video/f_*magyar*_futball_*91perc*</cite>


----------



## afca (2009 November 25)

wer1977 írta:


> ...és kiesett ez az impotens Liverpool. (Benitezzel soha nem fognak PL-t nyerni.)


 Mi az a PL????


----------



## BlackPitbull (2009 November 25)

Hajrá LOKI!


----------



## wer1977 (2009 November 26)

afca írta:


> Mi az a PL????



Premier League , az angol első osztály. Bocs a rövidítésért.


----------



## afca (2009 November 26)

wer1977 írta:


> Premier League , az angol első osztály. Bocs a rövidítésért.


 Nincs semmi baj.Én sokszor nemértem a dolgokat.Olyankor mindíg Pisti barátom magyarázza el!


----------



## afca (2009 November 26)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Mindent a csapatért, mindent a szurkolókért! </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18739&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18739&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.26. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Nagy Mariánnal - de a szurkolók között csak Marossal -, a Yellow Blue Supporters fanklub elnökével beszélgettem, akit a nemrégiben lezajlott Szenice elleni barátságos mérkőzésről és a szurkolóklub terveiről kérdeztem. 
*Egyedülálló kezdeményezés volt a DAC-Szenica elleni bajnoki mérkőzés előtt az a barátságos mérkőzés, amelyet a két szurkolóklub szervezett. Honnét jött a kezdeményezés?*
A szeniceiek jelentkeztek azután, hogy augusztusban náluk jártunk, amikor a DAC kint játszott, hogy szeretnének meghívni bennünket egy barátságos mérkőzésre. Mivel nagyon sűrű volt a programunk, állandó focihétvégék, ezért úgy egyeztünk meg, hogy először ők jöjjenek hozzánk, mikor a klubcsapatukat otthon fogadjuk. Tetszett nekik az ötlet és a szavakat tettek követték.

*Hogy zajlott az előkészület a barátságos mérkőzés megszervezésére?*
Szponzoraink besegítettek a szervezésbe, akiknek ezúton is köszönjük, hogy támogatták a kezdeményezést. Sikerült a megvendégeléshez szinte mindent támogatóinknak köszönhetően ingyenesen vagy a lehető legjobb áron beszerezni. A Városi Hivataltól prospektusokat kaptunk és a városról szóló könyvet, az egyik élelmiszerüzlet a kenyeret biztosította és az étterem, ahol megvendégeltük az erdőhátiakat a helyszínt adta bérmenetesen a labdarúgó mérkőzés utáni megvendégeléshez. A találkozóra kétnyelvű és a két klub színeivel ellátott sál is készült, ezt a szurolóklub kasszájából fizettük. Szerettük volna emlékezetesebbé tenni a találkozót azáltal is, hogy külön sálakat varrattatunk le. Köszönjük a DAC klubnak is, hogy a mérkőzésre a sárga-kék felszerelést biztosította számunkra.

*Milyen gondolatok jártak a fejedben a két szurkolóklub találkozója előtt?*
Bizakodtam benne, hogy minden rendben lezajlik majd és nem adódik semmilyen probléma. Természetesen izgultam, hogy minden elkészüljön és valóban baráti hangulatban kerüljön sor a szlovák-magyar találkozóra.

*Hogyan értékeled a barátságos mérkőzést?*
Nagyon jóra sikerült a találkozó a szenicei fanklubbal, így képzeltem el az egészet, hogy barátságos hangulatban a fair play szabályokat betartva játszunk és utána kötetlenül beszélgetünk az ebéd mellett. Csak az esti bajnoki mérkőzés vitt egy kis ürömöt az örömbe. A műfüves pályán a szenicei csapattal egész végig jó hangulatban zajlott a mérkőzés , sokan kíváncsiak voltak az összecsapásra és kijöttek megnézni a két csapatot. Az ebéd is nagyon jóra sikerült és a vendégek nem győzték dícsérni a magyar gulyást.

*Mik az YBS további tervei?*
December 5-én az utolsó bajnoki mérkőzésen, amikor a Nyitra csapatát fogadjuk, meglepetéssel szeretnénk kedveskedni a szurkolóknak. Folytatjuk a játékos-szurkoló találkozóinkat is, jövő héten újabb DAC focista látogat el közénk a Turul bárba a fanklub gyűlésére. Továbbra is jó kapcsolatot szeretnénk a többi dunaszerdahelyi fanklubbal a Felvidéki Harcosokkal és a Wallace Armyval.

*Miből tartja fenn magát a szurkolkóklub?*
Elsősorban a tagdíjakból, ami havonta két euró. Az új tagoknak egyszeri fanklub kártyát is kell vásárolniuk, ez szintén két euróba kerül. További bevételeink közé sorolnám a különböző szponzori támogatásokat és a szurkolói szuvenírok forgalmazásából befolyt bevételt. A kasszában nálunk sosincs hatalmas pénzösszeg, hiszen mindig ráfordítjuk a szurkolásra, a különböző koreográfiák és az idegenbeli szurkolói utak megszervezésére. A fanklub tagjainak a különböző termékekre és a szurkolói utakon való részvételre kedvezmény jár.

*Hogyan látod munkádat és az YBS helyzetét mióta átvetted a szurkolóklub vezetését?*
Ezt inkább azok a szurkolók tudnák megítélni, akik a kezdetektől tagjai fanklubnak. Vannak akik elpártoltak közülünk, de érkeztek új tagok is akik csatlakozni szeretnének az YBS fanklubhoz és aktívan szeretnének dolgozni, segíteni a vezetőség munkáját.

*Mit üzensz a szurkolóknak?*
Továbbra is legyenek ilyen jó hangulatúak a mérkőzéseink, mint amilyenek szoktak lenni. Örülnék neki, ha a lehető legtöbben elkísérnék a csapatot idegenbe is. Akik a „B-középben” vannak, kérem, hogy 90 percen át buzdítsák a csapatot és ne csak néma nézőként vegyék ki részüket a mérkőzésből. 

*Véleményed szerint hol végez a DAC az őszi idény végén?*
A jelenlegi játék képe alapján ennek a csapatnak az 5. helyen kellene állnia a táblázatban. Reméljük, hogy tavasszal is az őszihez hasonlóan jó formában játszanak majd. Nagyon örülnének a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók egy Szlovák Kupa döntőnek is, remélem ez is beteljesül majd. 

*Köszönöm a beszélgetést!*





_Barátságos mérkőzés a szenicei szurkolóklubbal_





_Novota János az YBS gyűlésén_





_Szurkol a „B-közép”!_
----------
Ott volta!!És nagyon jó volt!!!


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 26)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A DAC a Nagyszombattal került össze a Szlovák Kupában </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18751&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18751&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.11.26. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A Szlovák Labdarúgó Szövetség székházában ma kisorsolták a 2009/2010-es Szlovák Kupa évadjának elődöntőit. A dunaszerdahelyi DAC a nagyszombati Spartak együttesét kapta, míg a besztercebányai csapat a pozsonyi Slovannal mérkőzik majd meg. 
A találkozókra csak 2010 áprilisában kerül majd sor. Valószínű, hogy április 6-án vagy 7-én játsszák az első mérkőzéseket, a visszavágókra pedig április 20-án vagy 21-én kerülhet sor. Az elődöntőkből továbbkerülő két csapat már csak egy mérkőzést játszik a döntőben. A dunaszerdahelyi csapat első mérkőzését otthon játssza majd.
---------------------------------------------

Ezek rosszabbak mint a Slovan!!Le kell őket győznünk!!!!!
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 27)

http://futbal.rasizmus.sk/2009/11/22/mozny-liek-na-nacionalizmus-ukazali-fankluby-senice-a-dac/

Futballal a rasszizmus ellen!!Ez egy szlovák oldal.A cikk Dunaszerdahelyi YBS,,Yellow Blue Supporters,, és a Szenyicai fan klubb közt létrejött barátságról szól.A középső képen a fiam van a DAC középpályásával Boyával.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 27)

A gyerek tiszta apja, le sem tagadhatnád. A lányom szerint neked azért nagyobb a fejed


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 27)

A gyerek tiszta apja, le sem tagadhatnád. A lányom szerint neked azért nagyobb a fejed


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 27)

Van olyan a családban, aki nem a DAC-nak szurkol?:smile:
Nálunk az a szép, hogy mindenkinek más a kedvence!:smile:


----------



## Khata (2009 November 28)

És a november 21-i meccs az hogyan alakult?


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

Noci87 írta:


> Van olyan a családban, aki nem a DAC-nak szurkol?:smile:
> Nálunk az a szép, hogy mindenkinek más a kedvence!:smile:


 A feleségem a főzőkanálnakŐ nemszereti a focit.De megkellett tanulnia együttélni vele
A fiam nagy Barcelona szurkoló én meg AjaxDe a DAC az a család kedvence.


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

pisti72 írta:


> A gyerek tiszta apja, le sem tagadhatnád. A lányom szerint neked azért nagyobb a fejed


 Imádom az őszinte gyerekeket


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

Ott voltál a Pool elleni meccsen Pesten??


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

DAC:Bundázással vádolja Majust Garger edző!!

Dunaszerdahely
| Khashayar Mohseni DAC-elnök és Kurt Garger edző bundázással gyanúsítja az azóta már menesztett Egidius Majust. Szerintük a litván középhátvéd a Banská Bystrica, a Košice, a Dubnica és a Senica elleni bajnokikon nem véletlenül követett el szarvashibákat.
<!-- AddThis Button BEGIN -->



<SCRIPT src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/250/addthis_widget.js#pub=xa-4ae87eb4619b4553" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
<!-- AddThis Button END -->


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->„A Senicával vívott meccset követően Kurt Garger azzal keresett meg, hogy Majust azonnal zárjuk ki a keretből, mert már nem tud megbízni benne – nyilatkozta a DAC első embere a SITA hírügynökségnek. – A szakvezető úgy véli, hogy a védő négy mérkőzésen nem járt el korrektül. Bízom benne, hogy ez nem igazolódik be, de az esetet jelentjük az UEFA-nak is.” Majus szerződése a hónap végén lejár, s a napokban távozik Dunaszerdahelyről.
Khashayar Mohseni a csapat őszi szerepléséről is beszélt: „Egyszerűen katasztrofálisnak értékelem az együttes eddigi produkcióját. Ilyen erős kerettel nem a nyolcadik helyen kellene állnunk. Ha a gárda nem szerez négy pontot az utolsó két bajnoki mérkőzésen, akkor jelentős változások lesznek a keretben és a szakmai stábban. Szépen hangzik, hogy a Szlovák Kupában elődöntősök vagyunk, de ne feledjük, két harmadik vonalbeli csapaton át jutottunk a legjobb négy közé.”
Egyébként ma (15.30) a harmadik helyen álló besztercebányai Dukla otthonában lép pályára a DAC a labdarúgó Corgoň Liga 18. fordulójában. A sárga-kékek szeretnének visszavágni a 2:0-s hazai vereségért. Nikolic és Bajevski sérüléssel bajlódik, csakúgy, mint Koejoe, aki ugyan a csapatattal tartott Közép-Szlovákiába, ám esetleges rajtjáról csak röviddel a meccs előtt dönt a klub orvosa. Helísek négy sárga lap miatt nem játszhat, ott lesz viszont a szepsi kupatalálkozón fegyelmi okokból hiányzó Hassan, aki a legutóbbi bajnokin korai lecserélését követően egyértelmű kézmozdulattal utalt edzője elmeállapotára. A francia útlevéllel rendelkező középpályás úgy magyarázta az esetet, csak azt mutatta, hogy nem megy a fejébe, miért kell lejönnie…
„A Dukla idegenben jobban játszik, mint odahaza. Gyors szélsőkkel rendelkeznek a besztercebányaiak, de főleg vendégként rendkívül veszélyesek. Amikor pályaválasztóként alkotniuk kell, akkor bizony akadozik a gépezet – mondta lapunknak Radványi Miklós, a DAC másodedzője. – Elemzéseink alapján sebezhetőnek tűnik a védelmük közepe, remélem, sikerül meglepni őket. Egy csatár kap helyet a kezdőcsapatban, zárt védekezésből szeretnénk gyors kontrákat vezetni. Az lenne az igazi, ha sikerülne visszavágnunk a dunaszerdahelyi kudarcért.”

<!-- Tags -->*----------------------------------------------*


Ma Dukla Banská Bystrica,,Besztercebánya,,-DAC 2-0


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 28)

afca írta:


> Ott voltál a Pool elleni meccsen Pesten??



Jóhogy!!!
Kár, hogy nem sikerült egyenlíteni a végén. A három nagy közül a csoportunkban a Pool a leggyengébb. Már csak az EL ben folytathatják.
Itt van egy videó:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewsulfxiidQ


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 28)

Érintette a német bundabotrány valamelyik szlovák klubbot egyébként?


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

pisti72 írta:


> Érintette a német bundabotrány valamelyik szlovák klubbot egyébként?


 Nálunk eddig semmit nemhallani.Hála istennek.Nálatok a Honvéd és a Dózsa sáros???


----------



## Noci87 (2009 November 28)

A Barcelona-Real meccset a Digi közvetíti, hát ez borzasztó!


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

Noci87 írta:


> A Barcelona-Real meccset a Digi közvetíti, hát ez borzasztó!


 Sport1 ma este 19:00

El Classico!!!!!5-1 lesszA Real Margit remélem nagyon kikap!!


----------



## Shift (2009 November 29)

Sport plusz alapján a bunda-meccsek/szóval még nem 100%, hogy ezek!!!/.
Nagy betűvel vannak a bundázó csapatok:
GYŐR-Haladás 3:3
DIÓSGYŐR-HONVÉD 0:0
Reac-GYŐR 0:0
HONVÉD-GYŐR 0:0
DIÓSGYŐR-GYŐR 2:3
HONVÉD-Siófok 0:2
ÚJPEST-DIÓSGYŐR 2:2
Paks-ÚJPEST 3:1
NYÍREGYHÁZA-GYŐR 1:1
GYŐR-ÚJPEST 4:3
Siófok-GYŐR 3:2


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

Shift írta:


> Sport plusz alapján a bunda-meccsek/szóval még nem 100%, hogy ezek!!!/.
> Nagy betűvel vannak a bundázó csapatok:
> GYŐR-Haladás 3:3
> DIÓSGYŐR-HONVÉD 0:0
> ...


 Akkor csak a Haladás,REAC,Siófok és a Paks nem bundázott!?!?Gyanús nekem ez!....szerintem kitaláció ez az egész bundaügy.Lassan ráfogják az összes csapatra.Pl:Honvéd-Győr X mitől lett volna bunda??Vagy Diósgyőr-Honvéd??Valakinek nagyon jól jön ez a botrány!


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

El Classico

Barca-Margit

1-0

Ibrahimovic


----------



## afca (2009 November 30)

*Az utánpótlás-játékosok elismerik a vesztegetési kísérleteket*

2009-11-30 08:48:00 
Két utánpótlás-válogatott labdarúgó, Somodi Bence és Pintér Ádám elismerte, megpróbálták őket megvesztegetni mérkőzések előtt

A futballisták nyilatkozatát a Nemzeti Sport hétfői száma közölte. Eszerint Somodit a 2008. október 15-i, Szlovákia elleni U20-as Alpok-Adria Kupa-találkozó előtt, Pintért pedig a 2008. szeptember 7-i, Szerbia elleni U21-es Eb-selejtezőt megelőzően keresték meg. A szlovákok 4-1-re, a szerbek 8-0-ra nyertek.
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Németh Krisztián (balra) vasárnap nyílt levélben utasított vissza minden bundázással kapcsolatos gyanúsítgatást</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Somodi kiemelte: az újság szombati cikke nyomán szólal most meg. Akkor a csapattárs Vass Ádám közölte, hogy a válogatott egyik játékosát - nevet nem említett - arra akarták rábírni, hogy az egyik meccsen játsszon a csapat vereségére. "Hogy ki volt a vesztegető, azt nem mondhatom el - de azt igen, hogy háromezer eurót kínált arra az esetre, ha kikap a magyar válogatott" - nyilatkozta Somodi.

Mivel Vass az idei, augusztus 12-i, Wales elleni, szintén 4-1-es vereséget hozó U21-es Eb-selejtezőn is "furcsa dolgokat tapasztalt", ő és az ekkor kispados Somodi szólt a vezetőknek. Utóbbi a maga részéről lezártnak tekinti az ügyet, többet a témában nem kíván nyilatkozni.
Pintér azt közölte, hogy a szerbek elleni meccs előtt ismeretlen számról egy ismeretlen ember hívta, hogy játsszon vereségre. Ő azonban nemmel válaszolt, és letette a telefont. A világbajnoki bronzérmes U20-as válogatott öt tagja - Debreceni András, Gulácsi Péter, Koman Vladimir, Korcsmár Zsolt és Németh Krisztián - vasárnap nyílt levélben utasított vissza minden bundázással kapcsolatos gyanúsítgatást.
(MTI) 
----------------------------
mégis csak igaz lenne?
<!-- nincsenek cimkek a cikkhez --><!-- nincsenek hozzaszolasok a cikkhez -->


----------



## Shift (2009 November 30)

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/091130/sportplbunda_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
Nem tudom mennyi lesz igaz belőle, majd kiderül, de úgy látszik az Újpest és Kispest mellett a Győr játékosai közül is biztos voltak benne . De sok játékos már más klubnál játszhat azóta. Mindenesetre szomorú ez az egész ügy!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 November 30)

Persze, hogy igaz, ne légy má' naív. Susmorognak arról, hogy kik a tippmixes játékosok, név szerint is. A Győrben a Honvédban és a Paksban is játszanak ilyenek.
No meg az újpestben.
A döntetlen is lehet bundameccs, ha valaki azt teszi meg. Vagy pl. melyik csapat rúgja az első gólt stb.
Én úgy ahogy van beszüntetném a sportfogadást.


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*Megkéselte élettársát Bertalan Gábor, majd elvágta saját torkát is*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 30 - 21:43 
Megkéselte élettársát Bertalan Gábor, a DAC egykori labdarúgója hétfőn a koraesti órákban, majd önmagával is végzett Dunaszerdahelyen, egy Keleti lakótelepi lakásban.





Hitelt érdemlő rendőrségi forrásokból kapott hírt a Paraméter, miszerint Bertalan Gábor, volt labdarúgó, a csehszlovák válogatott valamikori játékosa, a DAC egykori erőssége hétfőn dunaszerdahelyi lakásukban a koraesti órákban eddig ismeretlen okokból megkéselte élettársát, egy negyvenes hölgyet, majd saját torkát is elvágta. 
Bertalan Gábor életét vesztette, élettársán a dunaszerdahelyi kórházban életmentő műtétet hajtottak végre. 
-para- 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

A föld legyen neked könnyű Gabi


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

pisti72 írta:


> Persze, hogy igaz, ne légy má' naív. Susmorognak arról, hogy kik a tippmixes játékosok, név szerint is. A Győrben a Honvédban és a Paksban is játszanak ilyenek.
> No meg az újpestben.
> A döntetlen is lehet bundameccs, ha valaki azt teszi meg. Vagy pl. melyik csapat rúgja az első gólt stb.
> Én úgy ahogy van beszüntetném a sportfogadást.


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*Bundabotrány: A Győri ETO hét meccse gyanús?*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 30 - 12:42 
A napokban kirobbant bundabotrányban két magyar csapat neve került szóba. Az egyik sport hetilap hét ETO-mérkőzést említ a lehetséges bundameccsek között. A találgatásokra Klement Tibor, az ETO FC ügyvezetője reagált.





„Nem tudok senkit sem megnyugtatni. Egy dologban vagyok biztos: én magam soha sem fogadtam, senkit nem bíztam meg, hogy tegye meg ezt helyettem. Abban is biztos vagyok, hogy ebben a kérdésben se börtönbe nem vonulok, se a nevemet nem húzkodják meg. Ahogy a Honvédnál, én is azt gondolom, ha valaki csalt, az elképzelhetően a játékos, mert neki volt lehetősége ezt megtenni. De bízom abban, hogy olyan emberekkel dolgoztam, akik tisztességesek voltak. Sem önmagukat, sem a klubjukat nem hozták ilyen helyzetbe.” 
kisalfold/para


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Ezeket a bundagyanukat nem lehet bizonyítani


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*France Football 2009: Elsöprő fölénnyel nyert Messi, az első argentin aranylabdás*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, december 1 - 06:45 
Bejött a papírforma, Lionel Messit választotta a ’France Football’ a 2009-es év legjobb játékosának. 


 Utcahosszal végzett az élen Messi

„Bolha” az új aranylabdás, egyben a történelem első argentin játékosa, aki megkapta a patinás díjat. Az újságírók szavazatai alapján a második helyre Cristiano Ronaldo ért oda, a harmadik Xavi Hernández, a negyedik Andrés Iniesta lett. Messi a hatodik Barcelona játékos, aki megnyerte a díjat, de más számítások szerint ez a győzelem a kilencediknek is tekinthető. 
Messi történelmi győzelmet könyvelhet el nagyon sok szempontból, és minden tényezőre nagyon büszke lehet az apró termetű futballista. A pontokat tekintve ki kell emelni, hogy még soha senki nem győzött akkora fölénnyel, mint most Messi, hiszen az argentin a megszerezhető 480 pontból 473-at kaparintott meg, a döntés csaknem egyhangú volt, hiszen 96 döntnök vélte a legjobbnak Messit. A tavalyi győztes Cristiano Ronaldo 233, Xavi 170 pontot kapott. A dobogóról lemaradt, de büszke lehet a negyedik helyére Andrés Iniesta a maga 149 egységével. Ötödik az ex-barcelonai Samuel Eto’o, hetedik az újdonsült Barçás Zlatan Ibrahimovics.Messi a pontarányon túl azért is különleges győztes, mert ő az első argentin, aki nyert, illetve a Barcelona aranylabdásai közül az első saját nevelésű labdarúgó. Nem európai játékosok 1995 előtt nem kaphattak Aranylabdát, ezért sem volt eddig argentin első helyezett, másrészt pedig Di Stéfano és Sivori korábban nyertek, de ők már spanyol, illetve olasz nemzeti színekben győztek. 

A Barcelonában volt már aranylabdás Luis Suárez (1960), Johan Cruyff (1973, 1974), Hriszto Sztojcskov (1994), Rivaldo (1999) és Ronaldinho (2005). Egyikük sem volt saját nevelés, Leo Messi az. A győztesek felsorolásakor nem szabad megfeledkezni az 1997-es győztes Ronaldóról, és a 2000-es első helyezett Luis Figóról, akik a számukra sikert hozó év első felében még Barcelona mezben játszottak. 

http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/...ntin-aranylabd
ái


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Forza Milán!!!
Catania - Milan 0:2

Huntelaar a 84. percben állt csak be, de a hosszabbítás perceiben kétszer
is betalált, a második gólja talán a forduló legszebb találata címét is
megérdemelné!


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*Dzsudzsákot a hét csapatába repítette a parádé*

A goal.com című internetes focioldal összeállította a holland bajnokság hétvégi fordulójának álomcsapatát. A tizenegyben Dzsudzsák Balázs, a PSV szélsője is helyet kapott, akinek Sparta Rotterdam ellen mutatott teljesítményét a kimagasló jelzővel illetik.
*- pepsifoci.hu - *Dzsudzsák már pénteken letudta a maga dolgát a fordulóban, csapata az ő hathatós közreműködésével nyert 3-2-re a Sparta Rotterdam otthonában. A magyar légiós gólt rúgott, gólpasszt adott, és nem mellesleg a mezőnyben is remekül futballozott.
Produkciója nem kerülte el a goal.com holland specialistájának figyelmét sem, a weboldal beválasztotta a magyart a hétvége álomcsapatába. Az indoklás így szól: 
_„A magasan jegyzett szélső kimagasló teljesítményt nyújtott péntek este. Dzsudzsák amellett, hogy rúgatott egy gólt Lazoviccal, saját maga is a kapuba talált, így segítve együttesét a három ponthoz. Gólját ráadásul gyengébbik lábával, jobbal szerezte.”_
A PSV-ből egyébként ő tudott bekerülni egyedül a Dream Teambe.
*Íme a csapat:*
*Darley (Feyenoord) – Schenkeveld (Feyenoord), Vlaar (Feyenoord), Vertonghen (Ajax), El-Akchaoui (NEC Nijmegen) – Brama (Twente), Enoh (Ajax) – Lens (AZ Alkmaar), V. Elm (Heerenveen), Dzsudzsák (PSV Eindhoven) – Pantelic (Ajax*






forrás : http://www.pepsifoci.hu/node/50156


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*December 1.:*
DVTK: Már tárgyalnak az egyik edzőjelölttel.
DVTK: Harcedzett játékosokkal erősítene a DVTK. Tóth László sportigazgató szerint George Menougong és Szakszon Gábor talán jövő nyáron már Diósgyőrben folytatja.
*November 30.*
ETO: Klement Tibor ügyvezető elmondta, a klub elsősorban magyar játékosokban gondolkodik, az érintett együttesekkel felveszi a kapcsolatot a vezetőség. Az U20-as világbajnokságon bronzérmet szerző három fiatalt elengedik, amennyiben érkezik értük olyan ajánlat, mely "sikeresebb szakmai és emberi perspektívát kínál nekik, valamint ehhez társul egy olyan üzleti ajánlat, ami a klubnak is megfelelő". (kisalfold.hu) 
Kecskemét: Csertői Aurél tovább tesztelné a belga-magyar Gulyás Gábort. (kesport.hu)
Kazincbarcika: Kálmán Vilmos a jövőben vagy az U17-es, vagy az U19-es csapat edzője lesz, a felnőtt együttes vezetőedzőjének személye még továbbra is kérdéses. Ideiglenesen Kőrösi Gábor, eddigi pályaedző vezeti a kék-sárgákat. A tulajdonos ígéretet tett a minőségi erősítésekre, ám előrelépés már csak jövőre várható, bár szeretne még ebben az évben minél több „nyitott kaput bezárni”. (nb2.hu)
DVTK: Aczél Zoltán és Nagy Béla, a klub ügyvezetője megbeszélést tartottak és arra jutottak, hogy nem hosszabbítják meg a tréner év végén lejáró szerződését. Továbbá az is kiderült, hogy a Lokiból Oláh és Dudu mellett Viniciust, Szűcs Istvánt és Katona Attilát is szívesen látná az együttes. Mellettük a gyirmóti Burányi Tamás és az egykori diósgyőri Sadjo Haman került képbe Miskolcon.
*November 29.*
Ferencváros: A fiatal Kovács István kedden a Cegléd együttesénél tréningezik, majd szerdán edzőmeccsen is pályára lép az NB II-es együttesnél.
Újpest: Az Újpest védőjét, a magyar U20-as válogatott színeiben Egyiptomban világbajnoki bronzérmet szerző Korcsmár Zsoltot a Feyenoord és a Celtic is próbajátékra invitálta.
DVTK: Nagy Béla, a klub ügyvezetője elmondta, a Diósgyőr lehetőleg magyar játékosokkal erősítene a télen, Bajzát Péter, Bori Gábor, Oláh Lóránt szerződtetése sem kizárt.
*November 28.*
Hévíz: Glázer Róbert vezetőedzővel szerződést bontottak, a trénert nyolc játékos is követheti. 
*November 27.*
Haladás: Róth Antal elmondta, azonnal bevethető játékosokkal szeretné megerősíteni a keretet és a minap elküldött légiósok mellett további távozókra van kilátás. 
FTC: A ferencvárosi vezetés hivatalosan is cáfolta, hogy tárgyaltak volna Lothar Matthäusszal a német szakember szerződtetéséről. A Fradinak új edzője a leendő igazgatótanács megalakulását követően lehet 
Nyíregyháza: Három külföldi próbajátékos készül a Szparival, Jevgenijs Kazura, lett utánpótlás-válogatott védő, Predrag Bosnjak újvidéki ballábas bekk, míg Martin Hurt Észtországból érkezett és a védelem jobb oldalán bevethető. 
FTC: A Ferencvárossal edz Varga Péter. A 19 éves, jó felépítésű védő korábban a Manchester City tartalékjai között játszott, de jelenleg nincs csapata (100% Fradi sportmagazin)
Diósgyőr: Aczél Zoltán vezetőedző szerint minőségi játékosokat kell igazolnia a DVTK-nak, akik pedig nem ütik meg mentálisan és fizikálisan a csapat szintjét, azokat el kell küldeni
*November 26.*
Újpest: A klub négyéves szerződést kötött a fiatal Egerszegi Tamással. A védekező középpályás négy évre írt alá. (ujpestfc.hu)
Kecskemét: Gyulyás Gábor személyében fiatal belga-magyar kapust tesztel a KTE. 
Diósgyőr: Nagy Béla, a Diósgyőr ügyvezetője elmondta, Aczél Zoltán csak akkor maradhat a miskolci kispadon, ha felhagy a válogatottnál végzett munkájával.
Pécs: Várhidi Péter szurkolói kérdésre megjegyezte, nincs olyan csapat Európában, amely ne szeretne csatárposzton erősíteni. (bama.hu)
Pápa: Béres Ferenccel szerződést bontott a Lombard. (lombardfcpapa.hu)
Honvéd: Csatárt, balhátvédet és jobbszélsőt mindenképpen szeretne szerződtetni a klub, 2-3 játékost engedhetnek el. 
DVSC: Hugóval szerződést bontott a klub.
Ferencváros: Pölöskey Péter megerősítette a pepsifoci.hu értesüléseit, miszerint NB II-es csapatok mellett Angliából is érdeklődnek iránta. (sportandmedia.com)
Nyíregyháza: Csak megfizethető, zömében külföldi játékosokkal erősíti meg keretét a Szpari a télen.
Haladás: A szombathelyi klub vezetői mindenképpen szeretnének igazolni a télen, Róth Antal vezetőedzőnek a kiszemeltjei is megvannak, és az is lényeges szempont volt, milyen poszton bevethető a kinézett futballista.
*November 25.*
Újpest: A 17 éves Magos Mátyás profi szerződést kapott. (ujpestfc.hu)
Haladás: Nem tart igényt légiósaira a klub, Maikel és Carr is távozik. 
FTC: Pölöskey Péter iránt két NB II-es klub is érdeklődik, de a játékost az angol harmadosztályból is keresik, így elképzelhető, hogy hamarosan próbajátékra utazik. 
*November 24.*
DVTK: A "bőcsi Mourinho", Tóth László az új sportigazgató.
Kecskemét: Csertői Aurél 4-5 játékossal erősítené meg a keretet.
*November 23.*
Nyíregyháza: Szentes Lázár szerint komoly vérátömlesztésre van szükség a keretben. 
DVTK: Balajti Ádám francia lehetőségével kapcsolatban még nincsen konkrétum, a csatár Magyarországon csak a Diósgyőrben futballozna.
*November 21.*
Bp. Honvéd: Tízmilliók vannak télen az erősítésre, százmilliók nincsenek - mondta a klub tulajdonosa.
Ferencváros: Torghelle cáfolta, hogy hívja a Fradi.
*November 20.*
Nyíregyháza: Fouad Bouguerra és Abdelali Nacim Mustapha 2011. június 31-ig szóló szerződést írt alá a klubbal.
Ferencváros: Ferenczi István hallott Bajzát Péter esetleges érkezéséről.
*November 18.*
Ferencváros: Csiszárt és Zsivoczkyt elküldi a klub, Pölöskeyt és Pisanjukot kölcsönadják.
*November 16.*
MTK: A klubvezetés cáfolta, hogy Lencse Lászlót vinné a Bolton.
Ferencváros: Átfogó körkép a klub várható átigazolási politikájáról.
*November 16.*
DVSC: Varga, Mészáros és Dombi is meghosszabbította szerződését.
Videoton: Alison Silvát elküldte a klub.
*November 13.*
Diósgyőr: Balajti Ádám a Lille játékosa lehet, az ára 300 ezer euró.
*November 12.*
Kecskemét: Veszelics maradhat a klubnál, Mitrovics, Velimirovics, Rakics és Perak távozhat.
*November 11.*
MTK: Kemenes Szabolcs a kék-fehérekhez ígazolt.
*November 9.*
Kaposvár: Nemanja Nikolics nem zárta ki a távozását.
*November 7.*
Kaposvár: Farkas Krisztiántól megvált a Rákóczi.
*November 3.*
Újpest: A The Sun szerint Korcsmár Zsoltot a Celtic teszteli majd.
*November 2.*
Nyíregyháza: Bölcsföldi Viktorral, Igor Bogdanoviccsal, Kiss Zoltánnal és Márkus Tiborral is szerződést bontott a Szpari, amelytől korábban is többen távoztak.
*Október 19.*
MTK: Gosztonyi Andrást Angliából, Hollandiából és Olaszországból figyelik.


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Dudics, Bozsics és Mijadinoski nevét hozták szóba a fradisták a bundabotránnyal

A Sport Plusz mai számában megjelent 11 mérkőzés (a csapatok nevei nélkül) eredménye, melyet szóba hoztak a bundabotránnyal, s a sporthetilap szerint kilenc játékos, köztük öt dél-szláv futballista (a fradisták szerint tőlünk Dudics, az azóta már a Slovan Bratislavába igazolt Bozsics és az immár debreceni Mijadinoski) lehet érintett. Az eredmények mellett a csapatok aktuális helyezései, a gólok időpontjai és gyanúba keveredett játékosok kezdőbetűi. A Ferencváros-szurkolók el is kezdtek tippelni, hogy mely mérkőzésekről és mely játékosokról lehet szó: http://ulloi129.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/itt-vannak-a-bunda-meccsek/. Az alábbiakban a hozzászólásokból idézünk.


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

*Bundabotrány: felfüggesztett börtönbüntetést kapott a magyar vádlott*

*A jyväskyläi városi bíróság bűnösnek találta és öt hónapos felfüggesztett börtönbüntetésre ítélte H. Balázst, a finnországi bundaügy magyar vádlottját. A 21 éves magyar fiatalember továbbra is ártatlannak vallotta magát a tárgyalás során, és fellebbezésével a finn legfelső bírósághoz fordult.*
<!-- .cikkhead --> 
A vád szerint a finn élvonalbeli FC JJK-ban védő Szerovay Mihályhoz azzal a kéréssel fordult egy internetes közösségi oldalon H. Balázs, hogy tizenötezer euróért hibázzon. A 27 éves magyar légiós visszautasította az ajánlatot, és a klub vezetőihez fordult, akik megtették a feljelentést a rendőrségen.


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Bunda: Kirúgták a maffiával cimboráló játékost!!

Azonnali hatállyal megvált a bundaügyben érintett játékosától az SV Sandhausen. A német harmadik ligában szereplő klubnak elegendő volt, hogy Marcel Schuon elismerte, kapcsolatban állt a maffiával, rögvest búcsút intettek neki. A hatóságok közben már több mint harminc találkozó kapcsán nyomoznak. 
A futballista egyike volt azoknak, akik elsőként keveredtek bele a botrányba, most kiadták az útját:
_- Marcel Schuont a klub haladéktalanul elbocsátotta_ - nyilatkozta a Bild című lapnak *Jürgen Machmeier,* az SV Sandhausen elöke. _- Elegendő ok erre, hogy egyáltalán kapcsolatban állt a fogadási maffiával. _
Ezt egyébként maga a játékos is elismerte.
Az államügyészség közben már 32 gyanús mérkőzés kapcsán nyomoz Németországban.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Norwich City vagy Dormund


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Shevchenko írta:


> Norwich City vagy Dormund


 Hideg Elárulom de csak nekedDAC Dunaszerdahely!!

Hogy nehidd rólam,primitív vagyok!!


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Shevchenko írta:


> Mielött belekötnél azért gondoltam, mert a fradista huligánok angol és német sálakat szoktak hordani.


Nem kötök és senkibe!!Rengeteg Fradista haverom van!ÉS VAN EGY NAGYONJÓ BARÁTOM AKI A LOKINAK SZURKOL!!


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Azért linkelek be sok cikket mert ezeknek nagyrésze Szlovákiai Magyar portálokról vannak.És szeretném ha megismernék pl a DAC Dunaszerdahely csapatát!


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

Nekem lépnem kell melóba ha holnap délelőtt ráérsz én itt leszek!


----------



## afca (2009 December 1)

http://www.fcdac1904.com/uvod.str.hu.htm


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Én is itt leszek mert tetszik az oldal


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 1)

Shevchenko írta:


> Én is itt leszek mert tetszik az oldal


Üdv az oldalon Seva, látom jól elvoltatok Afcával délelőtt 
Csak az a baj hogy a keményebb részeket már törölték, azt nem tudtam elolvasni 
Szólj hozzá a témához bátran, Afcát meg ne bántsd, nagyon jó arc, csak nem szereti a felszínes h.sz. betyárokat


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Angol Ligakupa végeredmény:
Manchester United - Tottenham Hotspur 2:0 (2:0)

Gibson 17’, 39’

Portsmouth - Aston Villa 2:4 (1:2)

Petrov 10’ (o.g.) Heskey 12’
Kanu 87’ Milner 27’Downing 74’Young 89’


----------



## afca (2009 December 2)

Shevchenko írta:


> afca nem bántani akartalak csak nemértem miért kell megszólni azokat akiknek van valami hozzászólásuk, ráadásul a témaba is vág.
> Sállal kapcsolatba meg lehet.


 OK-OK-OK

A sál egy régebbi DAC sál.


----------



## afca (2009 December 2)

pisti72 írta:


> Üdv az oldalon Seva, látom jól elvoltatok Afcával délelőtt
> Csak az a baj hogy a keményebb részeket már törölték, azt nem tudtam elolvasni
> Szólj hozzá a témához bátran, Afcát meg ne bántsd, nagyon jó arc, csak nem szereti a felszínes h.sz. betyárokat


 Én töröltem a saját hsz-aimat.Offolás volt!Beszóltam Sevának mert egymondatos volt a hozzászólása és azt hittem csak arra hajt.Tévedtem.De jó volt a szájkarate!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

Töröltem én is az értelmetlen hozzászólásokat
<TABLE class=tablazat_merkozes cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Este Angol Liga Kupa és Spanyol bajnoki 15. forduló
Man City - Arsenal 20:30 Sport1 élő
</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD>Blackburn - Chelsea</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Xerez - Barcelona 22:00 Sport2 élő


----------



## afca (2009 December 2)

Shevchenko írta:


> Töröltem én is az értelmetlen hozzászólásokat
> <TABLE class=tablazat_merkozes cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Este Angol Liga Kupa és Spanyol bajnoki 15. forduló
> Man City - Arsenal 20:30 Sport1 élő
> 
> </TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD>Blackburn - Chelsea</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Xerez - Barcelona 22:00 Sport2 élő


 LáttamKössz

X
2
2


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

Igen.
Chelsea meg a Barcelona most a két legjobb csapat Europába nemfogadnák ellenük

http://www.worldclubrankings.com/


----------



## afca (2009 December 2)

A fiam rajong a Barcelonáért!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

A fiam Milán meg a Milánért


----------



## szabina03 (2009 December 2)

Én személy szerint focizok és imádom ezt csinálni annak elleére,hogy 2006-ban elszakadt a keresztszalagom és csatássorból a kapuba kerültem!!!(de ennek is örülök,mert játszhatok)Még csak 2 éve védek redszeresen és nem ám kiskapuba,hanem nagypályán és nagy kapura!!!

Csapatunknak van 1 honlapjahttp://www.avantgardekanizsanfe.5mp.eujó böngészést kívánok mindenkinek aki megnézi!!


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 2)

Sziasztok! Megvannak a kiemelések a 2010 VB sorsolása előtt... Pénteken meg maga a sorsolás! De ha már 2010... januárban rendezik a Futsal EB-t és a média eddig nem túl sokat foglalkozott vele... Itt lesz olyan valaki aki megnéz majd legalább egy meccset?  (Debrecen Főnix-csarnok és Budapest Sportaréna a két helyszín)


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 2)

Brasov írta:


>


 
Nyugi, ma egy oldalon állunk! Értem a viccet, csak azért szóltam, mert volt már olyan, hogy engem figyelmeztettek priviben. 
Afca, ma nem egy csapatnak szurkolunk, az Ajax a Temesvárral játszik. Az eredmény borítékolható, de én a Temesvárnak szorítok.:wink:


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

Valamiről tuti lemaradtam,megint volt valami szópárbaj

Angol ligakupa: 
Man City-Arsenal 3:0 (0:0) 
Tévez 50’
Wright-Phillips 69’
Weiss 89’ 

Blackburn-Chelsea tizenegyesekkel 4:3 3:3 (1:0) 
Kalinic 9’ Drogba 48' 
Emerton 64’ Kalou 52'
McCarthy 93’ (pen.) Paulo Ferreira 120’

Meglepetés szerintem mind kettö.

Spanyol Bajnokság 13. forduló előrehozott meccs.

Xerez-Barcelona 0:2 (0:0)
Henry 46’Ibrahimovic 90’

*A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1.*</TD><TD>*Barcelona*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*33*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Real Madrid</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Sevilla</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Valencia</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Deportivo</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Mallorca</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Sporting de Gijón</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Athletic Bilbao</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Getafe</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Osasuna</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>−2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Espanyol</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>−8</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Villarreal</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Almería</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>−7</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Zaragoza</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>−8</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Valladolid</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>−5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Tenerife</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−13</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Atlético Madrid</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−7</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Málaga</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>−5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Racing Santander</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>−11</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*20.*</TD><TD>*Xerez*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*−19*</TD><TD>*7*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Jó éjt!


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Noci87 írta:


> Nyugi, ma egy oldalon állunk! Értem a viccet, csak azért szóltam, mert volt már olyan, hogy engem figyelmeztettek priviben.
> Afca, ma nem egy csapatnak szurkolunk, az Ajax a Temesvárral játszik. Az eredmény borítékolható, de én a Temesvárnak szorítok.:wink:


 <TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">FC Timisoara</TH><TD class=score>1 - 2</TD><TH class="left tname">Ajax</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>02.12.2009 21:05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3>Vége</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1259784300;// ]]></SCRIPT>

Összefoglalás
Összeállítások
Szorzók összehasonlítása

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">2'

Goga D. </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=4>1 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">8'

Suarez L.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">21'

Alexa D.</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">25'

Scutaru C.</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=11>0 - 1</TD><TD class="summary fr">46'

Pantelic M.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">46'

(Emanuelson U.) Oleguer</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">50'

Eder B.</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">54'

Parks W. (Magera L.)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">60'

(Anita V.) Sulejmani M.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">62'

Pantilimon C.</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">64'

(van der Wiel G.) Silva B.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">65'

Toborda P. (Bucur G.)</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">67'

Suarez L.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">68'

Goga D.</TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">73'

Maxim F. (Goga D.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Brasov írta:


> Miért ne tudnánk kommunikálni??
> 
> Addig is hűtsd le magad Alizzal!!!


 OK !!Alize jöhetne élőben is

Félre ne érts de ,hogy tudsz a Steauának szurkolni??A Steauáról valamit bővebben???


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> Valamiről tuti lemaradtam,megint volt valami szópárbaj
> 
> 
> Jó éjt!


 Semmi komolyLehet furcsán fogalmazok


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 3)

Nem maradtál le semmirôl!:wink:
Két jó meccset láttunk.
Sheriff Tiraspol-Steaua 1-1
Timisoara-Ajax 1-2
A temesváriak közül egy játékos s a kapus piroslapot kapott, az Ajax két büntetôjét Suarez rúgta, az egyiket az elsô kapus, a másikat a második kapus védte ki. Nem Suarez napja volt, de a 3 pont az Ajaxnak ment!:sad:
Ma játszik a Cfr, sajnos nincs sok esélye a továbbjutásra!


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

A DAC Dunaszerdahely háza táján áll a balhé!!Az elnök kiakarja rúgni a fél csapatot mert elmaradtak a várt eredmények.Most lessz az utolsó meccs Nyitra ellenhazai pályán.Úgy hírlik 6-7 játékosnak ez lessz az utosó meccse kék sárgában.


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

*Születésnapja alkalmából felköszöntötték Novota janit a szurkolók*


<!-- /#content-header -->



A Yellow Blue Supporters fanklub vendége Novota Jani volt, a DAC hálóőre, aki november 29-én ünnepelte 26. születésnapját. Ebből az alkalomból hívták meg maguk közé a csapatkapitányt és köszöntötték fel a szurkolók.
Nagy Marián az YBS elnöke köszöntötte a 26 éves kapust és csapatkapitányt és kívánt sok erőt, egészséget és sok szép élményt a sárga-kékek között. A továbbiakban a DAC hálóőre kötetlen beszélgetést folytatott a szurkolókkal. Röviden értékelte az őszi szezont és biztatta a szurkolókat, hogy továbbra is tartsanak ki a DAC mellett. Főleg a felejthetetlen szurkolást, a stadionban tapasztalható nem mindennapi hangulatot köszönte Novota Jani, aki elmondta azt is, hogy csapattársai is csak pozitívan tudnak beszélni a szurkolókról és az idegenbeli mérkőzéseken is felejthetetlen élményeket szereznek a szurkolók a csapatnak, hiszen végig buzdítják a csapatot.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Isten éltessen Jani!!!Őrizd még sokáig a hálónkat!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

*Szép napot mindenkinek!*

EURÓPA-LIGA, CSOPORTKÖR, 5. FORDULÓ: 
*A-CSOPORT* 
*Timisoara-Ajax 1-2 *(Goga 2., ill. Suárez 8., Pantelics 46.) 
*Anderlecht-Dinamo Zagreb 0-1* (Slepicka 57.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Ajax*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Anderlecht</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Timisoara</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*B-CSOPORT* 
*Valencia-Lille 3-1 *(Joaquín 3., 32., Mata 52., ill. Chedjou 90+1.) 
*Slavia Praha-Genoa 0-0* 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1. Valencia</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Lille</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Genoa</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Slavia Praha</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*C-CSOPORT* 
*Celtic - Hapoel Tel-Aviv 2-0 *(Szamarasz 22., Robson 68.) 
*Hamburg-Rapid Wien 2-0 *(Jansen 47., Berg 53.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Hamburg*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Hapoel Tel-Aviv*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*9*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Celtic</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Rapid Wien</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*G-CSOPORT *
*Salzburg-Lazio 2-1* (Afolabi 52., Tchoyi 78., ill. Foggia 57.) 
*Lazio-Villarreal 0-2 *(Rossi 37., Senna 84.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Salzburg*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*15*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Villarreal*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*9*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Lazio</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Levszki Szófia</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*H-CSOPORT *
*Seriff-Steaua Bucuresti 1-1* (Diedhiou 83., ill. Toya 87.) 
*Twente-Fenerbahce 0-1* (Lugano 71.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Fenerbahce*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*12*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Twente</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Seriff</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Steaua Bucuresti</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*I-CSOPORT *
*BATE-Benfica 1-2 *(Szosznovszki 68., ill. Saviola 46., F. Coentrao 63.) 
*AEK Athén-Everton 0-1* (Biljaletgyinov 6.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Benfica*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Everton*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*9*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. BATE Boriszov</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. AEK Athén</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

*Elképesztő! Dzsudzsit figyeli a Real *

http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0 

Egyszerűen elképesztő, ilyen talán még a legvadabb álmainkban sem merült fel: Dzsudzsák Balázs a Real Madrid látókörébe került!!! Nem, ez nem április 1-jei tréfa, annál is inkább, hiszen 2009. december 3-át írunk. A döbbenetes hírről a királyi klub házatáján rendkívül tájékozott Marca című sportnapilap számolt be. Higgyék el, nem mi találtuk ki a sztorit! 
Hangsúlyozzuk: a Real egyelőre nem tett hivatalos ajánlatot a magyar válogatott játékosért, a Marca szerint „csak” a szezon eleje óta figyeli. Dzsudzsák szinte megérkezése óta kulcsembere a PSV Eindhovennek, remek gólokkal és asszisztokkal segíti csapatát. Igaz, a nemzeti tizenegyben már nem megy ilyen jól a korábbi debreceni futballistának, de ezt tudjuk be annak, a taktika is „ludas” ebben.

A királyi klub idén nyáron elképesztő összegeket költött a gárda megerősítésére, Cristiano Ronaldo esetében világcsúcsot döntött, de Kaká, Karim Benzema és Xabi Alonso sem aprópénzért került a Santiago Bernabeu-stadionba. A csapat teljesítménye még hullámzik, ráadásul Dzsudzsák posztján sebezhetőnek is tűnik az együttes.


Világszenzáció lenne, ha a PSV ászát igazolná le a Real Madrid, igaz Manuel Pardeza sportigazgató kizártnak tartja a januári pénzkiadást. De ki tudja? A spanyol fővárosban régi szokás, hogy ellentmondásos hírek jönnek az átigazolásokkal kapcsolatban, aztán a végén úgy is a csapatnál köti ki az a futballista, akit szívesen látna a szakmai stáb…

Dzsudzsák Balázs neve már idén nyáron is felvetődött egy hírek klub kapcsán, de az Arsenal végül mégsem vette meg. Lehet, hogy mopst már sajnálják ezt Londonban? Hiszen, nyilvánvalónak tűnik, a Real Madrid „ringbe szállása” felveri a magyar klasszis árát.


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

*Timisoara - AJAX 1-2 
**Timisoara, Roemenie, Europaleague, 02-12-2009*


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

*Hivatalosan is a 4. kalapba kerültünk *

B-SELEJTEZŐK, SORSOLÁS, KALAPOK: 
*1. kalap:* Spanyolország, Németország, Hollandia, Olaszország, Anglia, Horvátország, Portugália, Franciaország, Oroszország

*2. kalap:* Görögország, Csehország, Svédország, Svájc, Szerbia, Törökország, Dánia, Szlovákia, Románia

*3. kalap:* Izrael, Bulgária, Finnország, Norvégia, Írország, Skócia, Észak-Írország, Ausztria, Bosznia-Hercegovina

*4. kalap:* Szlovénia, Lettország, *MAGYARORSZÁG,* Litvánia, Fehéroroszország, Belgium, Wales, Macedónia, Ciprus

*5. kalap:* Montenegró, Albánia, Észtország, Grúzia, Moldova, Izland, Örményország, Kazahsztán, Liechtenstein

*6. kalap:* Azerbajdzsán, Luxemburg, Málta, Feröer-szigetek, Andorra, San Marino 


Hozzáteszem szerintem mindegy hol vagyunk:-(


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Balázsnak még szerintem sok a Real.Kár lenne a kispadra mennie.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Jó ott ahol van szerintem is, sokan elrontották hogy a Real-hoz igazoltak


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> Jó ott ahol van szerintem is, sokan elrontották hogy a Real-hoz igazoltak


Pl. Drenthe,Huntelaar stb....


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Totti marad a Farkasoknál!

Fellélegezhetnek az Örök Város (egyik) csapatának a szurkolói: Francesco Totti elárulta azon szándékát, miszerint a Farkasoknál kívánja befejezni a pályafutását.
Még mielőtt bárki elérzékenyülne, ami a válogatottat illeti, Totti azért Totti marad:
- Egyelőre nem tudom, hogyan döntök, lehet, hogy visszatérek - így a csatár. - Hízelgő számomra azt hallani, ahogyan Lippi beszél rólam, mindenesetre megvárom március-április környékét, akkor döntök majd véglegesen.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Huntelaar-nak is inkább az Ajax-ba kellet volna maradnia még a Milán is sok neki,habár most hétvégén betalált.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

NBI elmaradt mérkőzés: 

DVSC-TEVA-MTK 17:45 Sport1

1,2,X.?


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

*Légióssors: Dzsudzsák menedzsere szerint van alapja a Marca hírének*

Amint azt már megírtuk, a madridi Marca napilap címlapján számolt be arról, hogy a Real Madrid figyeli a PSV magyar középpályását, Dzsudzsák Balázst. A futballista egyik menedzsere, Vörösbaranyi József a Nemzeti Sport Online-nak elmondta, egyelőre nem tud konkrét kapcsolatfelvételről a két klub között, de ha a Marca címoldalára kerülhetett Dzsudzsák, akkor biztos, hogy van alapja az információnak. 
<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Dzsudzsák menedzsere szerint az álom a Real Madrid (Fotó: Action Images - archív)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>„Először is hatalmas megtiszteltetés, hogy a Real Madriddal egyáltalán szóba hozzák Balázst. A Marca nem bulvárlap, tehát biztosan van alapja az információnak, de egyelőre nem tudok konkrét kapcsolatfelvételről a Real és a PSV között. Nem tudni, hogy mennyire komolyak a spanyolok szándékai, az a fontos, hogy Balázs ugyanúgy tegye a dolgát, mint eddig, és akkor az álom megvalósulhat. És, hogy mi az álom? Természetesen a Real Madrid..." – nyilatkozta a Stars & Friends menedzseriroda részéről Vörösbaranyi József. 

A menedzser hozzátette, Dzsudzsák jól érzi magát Eindhovenben, és ha klubja meg akarja tartani, akkor szívesen játszik továbbra is Hollandiában. 
Vörösbaranyi ugyanakkor elmondta, a hollandok tisztában vannak Dzsudzsák értékével, ezért ha megfelelő ajánlatot kapnak érte, hajlandóak lesznek elengedni.
A középpályást 2012-ig köti a szerződése a PSV-hez, a mértékadó transfermarkt.de szerint a kivásárlási ára négy és fél millió euró, de ha valóban szerződtetni kívánja őt a Real Madrid, vagy egy hozzá hasonló szintű csapat, akkor ez az összeg akár a többszörösére is nőhet.


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> NBI elmaradt mérkőzés:
> 
> DVSC-TEVA-MTK 17:45 Sport1
> 
> 1,2,X.?


 
tuti 1

<TABLE class=detail><THEAD><TR><TH class=header>MAGYARORSZÁG: Soproni Liga
</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=hclean></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Debreceni VSC</TH><TD class=score>-</TD><TH class="left tname">MTK Budapest</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=mstat-date id=utime colSpan=3>03.12.2009 18:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=mstat colSpan=3> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>//<![CDATA[	var g2utime = 1259859600;// ]]></SCRIPT>

Összefoglalás
Szorzók összehasonlítása
TV

Nincs megjeleníthető livescore információ, a mérkőzés még nem kezdődött el.


Loading ...


Háromesély _(13)_
Home/Away _(2)_
Over/Under _(6)_
Asian handicap _(3)_
<TABLE class="odds sortable" id=odds_1x2_bookmaker cellSpacing=0><COLGROUP><COL><COL width=60><COL width=60><COL width=60></COLGROUP><THEAD><TR><TH class=bookmaker>Fogadóiroda</TH><TH>1</TH><TH>X</TH><TH>2</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY title=""><TR class=odd><TD class=bookmaker> 10Bet</TD><TD class=max>1.57</TD><TD>3.49</TD><TD>5.35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=bookmaker> Bet24</TD><TD>1.55</TD><TD>3.50</TD><TD>5.40</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=bookmaker> bet365</TD><TD class=max>1.57</TD><TD class=max>3.75</TD><TD class=max>6.00</TD></TR><TR class=even title=""><TD class=bookmaker> BetClic</TD><TD>1.55</TD><TD>3.50</TD><TD>5.50</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=bookmaker> bwin</TD><TD>1.55</TD><TD>3.50</TD><TD>5.50</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=bookmaker> Centrebet</TD><TD>1.53</TD><TD>3.55</TD><TD>5.40</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=bookmaker> Expekt</TD><TD>1.50</TD><TD>3.65</TD><TD>5.65</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=bookmaker> Gamebookers</TD><TD>1.55</TD><TD>3.50</TD><TD>5.50</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=bookmaker> Interwetten</TD><TD>1.55</TD><TD>3.50</TD><TD>4.80</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=bookmaker> Sportingbet</TD><TD>1.50</TD><TD>3.60</TD><TD class=max>6.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd title=""><TD class=bookmaker> Unibet</TD><TD class=max>1.57</TD><TD>3.65</TD><TD>5.50</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=odds id=odds_1x2_exchange cellSpacing=0><COLGROUP><COL><COL width=60><COL width=60><COL width=60><COL width=60></COLGROUP><THEAD><TR><TH class=bookmaker>Betting Exchange</TH><TH> </TH><TH>1</TH><TH>X</TH><TH>2</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY title=""><TR class=odd title=""><TD class=bookmaker rowSpan=2> Betfair</TD><TD>back</TD><TD>1.59_(131)_</TD><TD>4.50_(32)_</TD><TD>5.80_(78)_</TD></TR><TR class=odd title=""><TD>lay</TD><TD>1.65_(158)_</TD><TD>4.70_(26)_</TD><TD>6.20_(24)_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=bookmaker rowSpan=2> Betsson exch.</TD><TD>back</TD><TD>1.60_(33)_</TD><TD>4.20_(6)_</TD><TD>5.70_(21)_</TD></TR><TR class=even title=""><TD>lay</TD><TD>1.81_(100)_</TD><TD>5.10_(24)_</TD><TD>6.80_(17)_</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> *Elképesztő! Dzsudzsit figyeli a Real *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remélem nem gond ha én is hozzáfűzök valamit: a Marca szereti hírbe hozni a Reallal az összes jó és tehetséges futballistát  A nyáron már kész pénznek vették Villa odaigazolását, Maicon érkezésést, stb... A bal szélen tényleg sebezhető a Real, az egyik leggyengébb poszt, de éppen azért igazolják oda a Valenciai David Silva-t... Ami már kész tény és az igazolást a szezon végeztével fogják bejelenteni. Másrészt meg Pérez elnök kijelnetette, hogy innentől spanyol játékosokkal kívánja erősíteni a gárdát. És már van ott egy tehetséges magyar - Szalai Ádám - aki hiába teljesít erején felül a Castillában esélye nincs a nagycsapat közelébe jutni... Végső gondolatként: a Realnak eddig sem jött be, hogy tehetségeket igazoljon, mert egyszerűen nincs rá idejük, hogy beérjenek... Gago, Higuaín vagy épp Drenthe...


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Jó kis parti lessz itt!!!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Minnél többen vagyunk annál jobb csak ne h.sz gyüjtök legyenek.
Igazam van afca


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> Minnél többen vagyunk annál jobb csak ne h.sz gyüjtök legyenek.
> Igazam van afca



Őőő véletlenül sem szeretnék annak tűnni csak érdekes témák vannak... De az a baj a magyarokkal, hogy nem elég képzettek egy elit bajnokságba. Pl a Gera esete... Dzsudzsák a holland bajnokságba tényleg nagyot alakít, de valljuk be: tohonya védők, lassú játék... A spanyolba meg egyenlőre a C Ronaldo is szenved, pont azért, mert míg az angol bajnokságban simán elfutott a lassú robusztus védők mellett, addig a spanyolba tudják tartani a tempót... Teljesen más kultúra és szokások. Egyébként meg a Hajnal sem brillírozik már és a Huszti meg nagyon úgy tűnik elindult a Zenit süllyesztője felé. Nektek melyik a kedvenc csapatotok? És a magyarok közül kinek szurkoltok?


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Régen ez volt a kedvenc csapatom,vajon hol is fociztak
Zsiborás - Vaszil, Pintér, Strausz, Keller - Limperger, Bánki, Kincses,Zsinka, Fischer, Dukon. E: Rákosi Gyula.
De ez a csapat sem volt rossz,ezen a meccsen meg kint voltam.

*1990. augusztus 18., Újpesti Dózsa–Ferencváros 0–5 (0–4) – NB I*

Aki látta, valószínűleg nem felejti el ezt a meccset, két személy számára pedig egész biztosan örök életre szóló élményt jelent. Szenes Sándor és Lipcsei Péter is első NB I-es találkozóján lépett pályára, ráadásul a legnagyobb rivális otthonában, amely ennek tetejébe még bajnoki címvédő is volt ekkor. Szenes már az első percben betalált, majd a 37. percben még egyszer, ezzel pedig már 4–0-ra vezettek a vendégek. A második félidőben csak egyet lőtt a Fradi, ám az Újpestnek így is hatalmas pofon volt ez a nyitó fordulóban.
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center border=0><CAPTION>Újpesti Dózsa–Ferencváros 0–5 (0–4) </CAPTION><TBODY><TR height=17><TD width=64 height=17></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD height=17>*ÚJPESTI DÓZSA:* Brockhauser – Huszárik, Varga, Szabó Gy., Szlezák – Miovecz, Fitos, Rubold, Zsivótzky – Bácsi (Oroszki, a szünetben), Eszenyi. *Edző:* Kovács Ferenc</TD></TR><TR height=17><TD height=17>*FERENCVÁROS:* Józsa – Lipcsei, Pintér, Keller (Keresztúri, 64.) – Simon, Limperger, Bánki, Szenes – Páling (Topor, a szünetben), Fischer, Fonnyadt. *Edző:* Nyilasi Tibor</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD height=17>*Gólszerző:* Szenes 1., 37., Fonnyadt 20., 75., Bánki 33.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Ez a mostani nem Fradi!*

Külföldiknél meg csak a Milán.
Neked gondolom a Fiorentina.


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

Shevchenko írta:


> Minnél többen vagyunk annál jobb csak ne h.sz gyüjtök legyenek.
> Igazam van afca


 Még sokáig kell bűnhődnöm miatta???


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Jajj  Én csak a lila klubokért élek  egyébként a főnököm nagy Fradi szurkoló és amíg nála dolgoztam addig mindent megtanított a Fradiról Újpestiként elolvastam a Varga Zoltán könyvét, mert muszáj volt...  Én Fiorentina és minden más... rajongok a fociért, legyen az bármely ország bajnoksága, csapata, válogatottja...


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

sverkos írta:


> Nektek melyik a kedvenc csapatotok? És a magyarok közül kinek szurkoltok?


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

sverkos írta:


> Jajj  Én csak a lila klubokért élek  egyébként a főnököm nagy Fradi szurkoló és amíg nála dolgoztam addig mindent megtanított a Fradiról Újpestiként elolvastam a Varga Zoltán könyvét, mert muszáj volt...  Én Fiorentina és minden más... rajongok a fociért, legyen az bármely ország bajnoksága, csapata, válogatottja...


 Szereted az Újpestet??Sok örömben lessz részed itt!!Ha megjön Filozófus barátom vele nagyokat fogsz tudni dumálni.Vérbeli Fradi szurkoló!:grin::grin:


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

afca írta:


> Még sokáig kell bűnhődnöm miatta???


 
Dehogy csak hülyéskedek


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Úgy érzem megedződtem a főnököm mellett... várom a kihívást  de mint mondtam én a focit összességében szeretem. Egyébként meg a szívemben csak egy csapat van: III Kerület TUE  "Support your local team" és én ennek a gondolatnak élek!  Filozófus bölcs emberenek tűnik, már csak a neve alapján is, úgyhogy megadom a tiszteletet és inni fogom a szavait... Ugyan testközeli focis élményeim is vannak többek közt Pénzügyőr SE, ahol lehúztam 2 évet  De még fiatal vagyok és sokmindent tanulhatok még itt van egy olyan érzésem...


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

sverkos írta:


> Jajj  Én csak a lila klubokért élek  egyébként a főnököm nagy Fradi szurkoló és amíg nála dolgoztam addig mindent megtanított a Fradiról Újpestiként elolvastam a Varga Zoltán könyvét, mert muszáj volt...  Én Fiorentina és minden más... rajongok a fociért, legyen az bármely ország bajnoksága, csapata, válogatottja...


 
Akkor itt a helyed köztünk,légy üdvözölve


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

sverkos írta:


> Úgy érzem megedződtem a főnököm mellett... várom a kihívást  de mint mondtam én a focit összességében szeretem. Egyébként meg a szívemben csak egy csapat van: III Kerület TUE  "Support your local team" és én ennek a gondolatnak élek!  Filozófus bölcs emberenek tűnik, már csak a neve alapján is, úgyhogy megadom a tiszteletet és inni fogom a szavait... Ugyan testközeli focis élményeim is vannak többek közt Pénzügyőr SE, ahol lehúztam 2 évet  De még fiatal vagyok és sokmindent tanulhatok még itt van egy olyan érzésem...


 Van egy Pesti miunkatársam,fanatikus Dózsa szurkoló.Rendszeresen ellátom Lipcsei képekkel.Ő meg kiragasztja és kockacukrot dobál neki.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Köszönöm Shevchenko! Bízom benne, hogy lesznek jó kis beszélgetések  
Afca: engem hidegen hagy Lipcsei... amíg van egy Kabát, van egy Rajczi sok gond nem lehet  Én ott vagyok minden hazai és néhány idegenbeli meccsen... De ilyenkor halál közelben vagyok, mert mindig hátrányban kezd el játszani a csapat. A Fradival meg úgy nagyon nem foglalkozom... már az elején megmondtam, hogy középcsapat lsz az idén.... de jövőre sem fog sokkal előrébb végezni ha nem erősít. Hangsúlyozom: erősít - és itt nem az afrikai, meg egyéb játékosokra gondolok, hanem az utánpótlásra. Meg el kéne küldeni a nem odavalókat, mint az Nyilasi fia... mert ő csak azért van ott, mert a Nyilasi Tibornak a fia.
Amúgy meg a bundabotrányban én elkezdeném vizsgálni a Honvéd meccsein kívül az MTK meccseit is... mert fogadni mernék rá, hogy ott vannak a legnagyobb simlik! De van egy olyan érzésem, hogy őket békén fogják hagyni...


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

*Bundaügy: „Gusztustalan az egész" *








http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0
Mindenhol vannak gyenge emberek, nem lehet őket kiszűrni. Az egykori szövetségi kapitány, Verebes József véleménye mindez a Magyarországon eluralkodó bundabotrány kapcsán. A mesteredző szerint nem lehet összehasonlítani a korábbi esztendőket a jelenlegi helyzettel, hiszen akkor felső utasításra alakultak az eredetitől eltérően a mérkőzések. A népszerű szakember nem tudja elképzelni, hogy valaki eladja a hazáját... 
Egyre másra derülnek ki a külnöböző megvesztegetési ügyek a magyar futballban. A ferencvárosi nevelésű Somodi Bence, az MTK-s Pintér Ádám, sőt a másodosztályú Szigetszentmiklós egyik játékosa is könnyen gazdag lehetett volna, ha igent mondanak az ismeretlen megkeresésre: játsszanak vereségre soros találkozójukon. Amelyek között válogatott mérkőzések is szerepeltek. Felvetődik a kérdés, képes lenne-e eladni egy játékos a nemzeti csapat összecsapását? 
Verebes József szerint nem. „Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy valaki erre vetemedne. Ezek, sajnos már rendőrségi ügyek, bűntények. Üzletté vált az egész. Gyenge emberek pedig mindenhol vannak. Kiszűrni őket pedig csak a nyilvánosság segítségével lehet szerintem." 
A nyolcvanas évek győri aranycsapatának edzője elárulta, életében nem fogadott, sőt még a totót sem próbálta ki. „Korábban még nem voltak fogadási irodák, hála az égnek. Persze, más világ volt az, hiszen akkor felsőbb utasításra történtek ezekhez hasonló dolgok. A hatalom tulajdonképpen belépett a sport köreibe és beleavatkozott a végkifejlettbe. Ez volt az egyik eszköz. Szóval akkoriban hivatalos szervek is csinálták. De ennek ellenére nem lehet a kettőt összehasonlítani. Ez már egy másik világ." 
„Korábban ezt máshogy is intézték az érintettek. Emlékszem például, amikor Szieben László még Szombathelyen volt. Megkeresték, ő meg becsalta őket a WC-be, majd bezárta őket. Szóval nehéz ezeket a dolgokat megélni. Anno ez úgy festett, mintha szembeköpték volna a várost vagy a szurkolókat, no és a csapatot. Nem lehetett ezzel mit tenni. Gusztustalan az egész" - zárta sokak véleményével egybehangzóan a beszélgetést Verebes. 

Este jelentkezem megyek dolgozni.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Na igen a modern football... üzlet az egész és elfelejtik mi is az a foci és az ahhoz tartozó rajongás... Én Verebessel ellentétben eltudom képzelni, hogy eladjanak egy meccset és most a Pintér esetét mondom aki a Szerbek elleni 0:8-alkalmával már a (kb) 27. percben kiállíttatta magát. Nyilvánvaló, hogy a mostani futballistáknak a pénz körül forog minden, nagyon keveseknél (azok is inkább az öregebb korosztály) maradt meg a klubhűség és a football iránti alázat. Somodi Bencéből például nem nézném ki (többek közt azért, mert ismerem a hátterét)... Neki is volt egy kitérője a Blackburn Rovers csapatánál, most ugyebár a DVTK-ban véd. De az MTK-nál mindig is sántított valami... Náluk mindig nyilvánvaló volt a pénz hatalma és mindenről leemelték elég keményen a részüket. A legnagyobb lehúzások színhelye a Sándor Károly Akadémia. Magyarországon az egész utánpótlás rendszer rossz, mert nem nevelik a gyerekeket, hanem érdekek szerint cselekednek velük szemben is. És ez megöli a gyerekekben a sport szeretetét és már fiatalon azt látják, hogy a "Misi" játszik helyettem , pedig én sokkal jobb vagyok, de az ő apukája pénzt adott az edzőnek... Mert a szomorú valóság az ez. Angliában az Ifisták takarítják az öltözőt, lepucolják a nagyok cipőjét, segítenek a pályakarbantartásában és még számos hasonló dolog... És, hogy miért? Nem azért mert kényszerítik, hanem mert tudja, hogy ez a módja, hogy odaférjen a nagycsapthoz, vagy a kicsik esetében, hogy egyáltalán labdaszedő (!!) lehessen... És érdekes mód ott más a mentalitás is... lehet kicsit elkanyarodtam a témától, de ez kikívánkozott 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJcJKsJsHdU


----------



## afca (2009 December 3)

*VB-2010: Háborognak a franciák a kiemelési lista miatt*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, december 2 - 13:20 
A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) szerdán elkészítette a jövő évi, dél-afrikai világbajnokság csoportbeosztásának kiemelési rendjét. A részvételt az írek elleni pótselejtezőn - szabálytalan góllal - kiharcoló, 1998-ban vb-győztes franciák ezúttal nem kaptak helyet az első nyolc csapat között, ahova két dél-amerikai együttesen és a házigazda dél-afrikaiakon kívül öt európai válogatott, köztük természetesen a címvédő olasz került. 

Az ügyben több francia szakember is megszólalt. Michel Hidalgo korábbi szövetségi kapitány szerint a csapat jóval előkelőbb helyet érdemelt volna: 
"Az utóbbi tíz esztendő eredményei önmagukért beszélnek" - mondta Hidalgo, aki három vb-n (1978, 1982, 1986) irányította a csapatot. "Csodálom, hogy az angolok viszont milyen előkelő besorolást kaptak, noha csak a klubcsapataik villognak. Ráadásul ezekben a gárdákban csupa külföldi játszik." 
"A legutóbbi világbajnokságon döntős volt az együttes. Nem szép dolog, hogy két nappal a sorsolás előtt új szabályokat léptetnek életbe" - dohogott Gervais Martel, a Lens elnöke, a francia liga képviselője. 
A második kalapba az ázsiai, valamint az észak- és közép-amerikai zónából kvalifikált együtteseket sorolták, míg a harmadikba az afrikai, illetve a kiemeltek közül kimaradó dél-amerikai alakulatok kerültek. 
A negyedik kalapba a magyar válogatott selejtezőcsoportját megnyerő Dánia mellett másik három csoportelsőt, így Szlovákiát is, valamint a négy pótselejtezőn kijutott nemzeti csapatot - köztük a franciákat – tették. 
A sorsolást közép-európai idő szerint pénteken 20 órakor rendezik Fokvárosban. 
A kiemelés: 
*Első kalap:* 
Dél-afrikai Köztársaság (rendező), Argentína, Brazília, Anglia, Németország, Olaszország (címvédő), Hollandia, Spanyolország 
*Második kalap:* 
Ausztrália, Japán, Koreai NDK, Koreai Köztársaság, Honduras, Mexikó, Egyesült Államok, Új-Zéland 
*Harmadik kalap:* 
Algéria, Kamerun, Ghána, Elefántcsontpart, Nigéria, Chile, Paraguay, Uruguay 
*Negyedik kalap:* 
Dánia, Franciaország, Görögország, Portugália, Szerbia, *Szlovákia*, Szlovénia, Svájc 
mti/para 
<META content="OpenOffice.org 3.0 (Win32)" name=GENERATOR><STYLE type=text/css><[email protected] { margin: 2cm }P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm }--></STYLE>


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Átigazolási hírek:

A La Gazzetta szerint a Real Madrid vezetősége már hetekkel ezelőtt megállapodott David Silvával
egy ötéves szerződésről, s végül a klubok is egyezségre jutottak.
A labdarúgó ára 25 millió euró körül lesz, az átigazolását a liga befejezését követően jelentik be. 
Ami még a Madridhoz köthető: Ezequiel Muñoz (Boca Juniors, 19 éves védő) az argentin labdarúgás egyik nagy ígérete felkeltette a Real Madrid érdeklődését. Mivel a királyiaknál Gago kegyvesztett, de mindenképpen ott szeretne lenni a VB-n, létrejöhet egy olyan megállapodás, melyszerint a Blancók kölcsönadják fél évre Gago-t ha megállapodnak Munoz átigazolsásról... Januárban minden kiderül...

A The Sun szerint miután a Chelsea 37,5 millió font ellenében megegyezett Agüero megvásárlásában,
most 45 millió fontot ajánlanak Riberyért.
Uli Hoeness elmondta, hogy az angolok a nyáron 58 millió fontot és Bosingwát ajánlották,
de akkor nem volt lehetséges az üzlet létrejötte.

Az Arsenal menedzsere Arsene Wenger a téli átigazolási szezonban csatárok után néz, mivel Van Persie sérülésével hiányzik egy gólerős csatár. Az alábbi nevek szerepelnek a kívánság listán: 
A Toulouse-i Andre-Pierre Gignac (kivásárlási ár:12 millió font)
És a Bourdeux-ból Marouane Chamakh, ami már bonyolultabb, mert a franciák nem szeretnék eladni, viszont nyáron már szabadon igazolható lesz. 
Az ágyúsok 5 millió fontért szerződteték a Juventude Brazil U17-es játékosát Zezinho-t.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

Franciák örüljenek inkább hogy kijutottak ezzel a sza_ focival.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 3)

Jogos! Mármint a sz_r foci  A franciáknál már nagyon rég hiányzik egy igazi 'húzóember' aki a hátán tudná vinni a csapatot és újítana. Henry-t nem nevezném húzóembernek, többek közt ezért sem kapott aranylabdát, mivel hiába teljesít jól a csapatában a válogatottban egyszerűen szürke. De eddig mindig voltak mellette olyan góllövők/játékosok akik feledtetni tudták (Trezeguet, Zidane). Most is ha nem lenne jó formában Anelka, komoly csatárgondjai lennének a galloknak. Bár igazság szerint az egész válogatott formán kívül van.... de ezzel nem mondtam újat.
Felvillanások vannak ugyan, de nekem szervezetlennek és erőfocinak tűnik a csapat játéka... 
Azok a fránya klasszisok... azok hiányoznak... már a csoportkörben elvéreznek szerintem. Ezt így látatlanba is be merem vállalni


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 3)

LABDARÚGÓ NB I, A 10. FORDULÓBÓL ELHALASZTOTT MÉRKŐZÉS: 
*DEBRECEN - MTK 2-0 (2-0)* 
Debrecen, 3000 néző, *vezette:* Németh Ádám (Vígh Tibor, Demeter János) 
*DEBRECEN:* Pantics - Szélesi, Mészáros, Mijadinoszki, Laczkó - Czvitkovics, Ramos (Kiss Z., 89.), Varga, Szakály P. (Leandro, 72.) - Oláh (Dombi, 62.), Coulibaly. *Klubmenedzser:* Herczeg András. 
_(*kispad:* Verpecz, Leandro, Dombi, Rezes, Komlósi, Bernáth, Kiss) _

*MTK: *Szántai - Rodenbücher, Balogh, Pintér, Hídvégi - Zsidai, Pátkai - Vági (Pál, 59.), Szatmári, Gosztonyi (Könyves, 84.) - Lencse. *Szakmai igazgató:* Garami József. 
_(*kispad:* Horváth A., Könyves, Melczer, Busai, Szabó, Pál, Kelemen) _
*Gólszerző:* Coulibaly (34. - 11-esből), Szakály (36.) 

*Sárga lap:* Szélesi (56.), ill. Lencse (9.), Zsidai (18.), Pátkai (86.) 
*Piros lap:* Lencse (87.) - második sárga után 
Számos alapembere nélkül vágott neki utolsó őszi bajnokijának a Debrecen, amely ezúttal önhibáján kívül, az MTK kérésére halasztotta el aktuális mérkőzését a 10. fordulóban. A fővárosiak az U20-as vébén szereplő két játékosuk hiánya miatt kérték meg a hajdúságiakat a csúsztatásra. 
Kár volt, mert a legutóbbi aranyérmes a Bajnokok Ligájából való kipottyanás után - persze december 9-én van még egy lyoni fellépése - teljes erejével a bajnokságra koncentrált: ezt igazolja a Honvéd (2-1) és a Zalaegerszeg (5-3) elleni két legutóbbi meccs végeredménye is. 
Plusz erőt adhatott a tény, miszerint az Év Edzője címet Herczeg András klubmenedzser érdemelte ki... 

Csütörtökön aztán félórányi nyöszörgés és fogáskeresés következett, csikorogtak a kerekek, helyzetre nem igazán futotta a győzelmi kényszertől kissé szélütötte Lokinak. Aztán Coulibaly villant egyet - korábban azért sarkazott is kettőt a francia -, majd gólra váltotta a jogosan megítélt büntetőt, s máris vezetett a hajdúsági együttes. 
A felszabadultság érzését aztán két perccel később a meccs egyik legjobbja, Szakály Péter erősítette meg a vendéglátóban. A végig roppant agilisan futballozó középpályás a találkozó negatív hősét, Hídvégi Sándort fűzte be az újabb csapást megelőzően. A kék-fehérek védője a tizenegyes előtt is hibázott, ő rúgta fel Coulibalyt. 
Az MTK próbálkozott, igyekezett - Djordje Pantics egyszer-kétszer nagyot védett ugyan, de ez nem a debreceni hálóőr napja volt -, ám szerencséje sem volt. A végén Lencse László „kireklamálta” magát a meccsből, így csapata tíz emberrel asszisztált a Loki összességében jól megérdemelt őszi ezüstjének. 
Edzői szemmel: 
*Herczeg András:* Voltak nehézségeink a szezon közben, de szerencsére az ősz vége felé kilábaltunk ebből. Ma fontos győzelmet arattunk, ennek pedig nagyon kell örülnünk. Játékosaim nagyszerűen játszottak.

*Garami József: *Az első félidőben tudatosan futballoztunk, de a két gól előtt végzetes hibákat követtünk el. A másodikban képtelenek voltunk kihasználni kialakult helyzeteinket, és sokszor eladtuk a labdát. 



<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*Az NB I állása (őszi végeredmény):* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Videoton</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Debrecen</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Újpest</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Zalaegerszeg</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Győr</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>MTK</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Pápa</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Kaposvár</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Paks</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>−2</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Vasas</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>−13</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Ferencváros</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>−4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Haladás</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>−9</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Kecskemét</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>−8</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Bp. Honvéd</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>−6</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Diósgyőr</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>−7</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Nyíregyháza</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>−13</TD><TD>10</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


EURÓPA-LIGA, CSOPORTKÖR: 
*J-CSOPORT *
*Sahtar Donyeck-Club Brugge 0-0 *
*Toulouse-Partizan 1-0* (Braaten 54.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Sahtar Donyeck*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Club Brugge</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Toulouse</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Partizan</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

*I-CSOPORT* 
*PSV Eindhoven-Sparta Praha 1-0 *(Reis 90+1.) 
*Kobenhavn-CFR Cluj 2-0* (Vingaard 37., N’Doye 43.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. PSV Eindhoven*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Kobenhavn</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Sparta Praha</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. CFR Cluj</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

*J-CSOPORT *
*Werder Bremen-Nacional 4-1* (Rosenberg 31., 34., Moreno 84., Marin 90+2., ill. Micael 61.) 
*Austria Wien-Athletic Bilbao 0-3* (Llorente 19., 84., San José 62.) 
*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* <TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Werder Bremen*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Athletic Bilbao*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Nacional</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Austria Wien</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Dzsudzsit a Madridba!


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Hajrá Lilák!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 4)

*Ribéry sokkolta Münchent! Videó! *








http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0


Franck Ribéry főállásban a német Bayern München labdarúgóklub világklasszisa, mellékállásban viszont nem akármilyen mókamester, erről már többször meggyőződhettünk. Időről időre mesteri csínytevéseiről számol be a német sajtó, legutóbb egyik szponzora kérésének tett eleget, amikor egy sportüzlet kirakatából ijesztgette München népét. Viaszfigurának hitték... Videó! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ygyIjEiQI


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 4)

*Bunda: a Honvéd után itt a másik bűnös? *






http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0


Mégsem olyan angyalok Angyalföldön? Az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetség (UEFA) nagy erőkkel igyekszik minél gyorsabban és hatékonyabban felgöngyölíteni a világméretűvé váló nemzetközi bundabotrányt. A rákfene a honi futballt sem kímélte, s úgy tűnik, a Budapest Honvéd után a Vasast is elérte. Úgy tűnik. 
A Nemzeti Sport pénteki számában legalábbis ezt közli. Pontosabban azt, hogy a fővárosiak két bajnoki találkozójánál (Kecskemét 1-5, Zalaegerszeg 1-4) az UEFA monitoring rendszere furcsa fogadásokat jelzett. 
A Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség (MLSZ) természetesen azonnali kivizsgálást rendelt el, ezért azt még nem lehet százszázalékosan kijelenteni, hogy valós bundázásról van szó. Az MLSZ a Nemzeti Nyomozóiroda segítségét kérte az ügyben. 
Az UEFA nyomkövető rendszere az oddszok nagyságát és változásait, a fogadók számát, valamint a csapatok korábbi eredményeit figyeli. A sárga jelzés enyhe, a piros erős gyanút jelent - a Vasas egyik, augusztusi az előbbi, a másik, novemberi az utóbbi kategóriába esik.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 4)

*Autóbalesetet szenvedett Sevcsenko!*

Autóbalesetet szenvedett Andrij Sevcsenko csütörtök délután Kijevben. A Dinamo csatára apróbb sérülésekkel megúszta az esetet, Porschéja azonban alaposan megszenvedte az ütközést ukrán hírügynökségi források szerint. 



A közúti balesetről kevés információ szivárgott ki ez idáig, mindössze annyit lehet biztosan tudni, hogy sem a Porschéját vezető 33 éves támadó, sem a hondás nem szenvedett komoly sérüléseket.

A csütörtök délután történt ütközés a támadó luxusjárgányán ellenben mély nyomokat hagyott az ukrán hírügynökségek jelentése szerint, de minden bizonnyal ez most a legkevésbé sem foglalkoztatja 2004 aranylabdását.

Nem Seva az egyetlen ismert futballista, aki a közelmúltban közúti baleset részese volt: a Real Madridban játszó Karim Benzema a vasárnapi Clásico után törte ripityára Audiját.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 4)

Focis témák itt: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8389&page=473


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 4)

Értelmes focis hozzászólásokat várunk itt: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8389&page=473


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 4)

Úgy látszik van valami a levegőben.... 1 héten belül 2 csatár is autóbalesetet szenved. Vasárnap vagy hétfőn Benzema hajtott neki egy vasúti sorompónak, most meg Shevchenko. Na ez újdonság számomra: Vasas is bundázik?! Akkor nem tűnik jó vételnek az új tulajnak... Mészölyt elküldték és készülnek szétszedni a csapatot ha egyáltalán lesz mit. De én továbbra is várom az MTK háza körül a fejleményeket...
A Marca Dzsudzsák-os híreihez egy kis kiegészítés:
"Marca szerint a játékmester szerepkörére a Werder Bremen török légiósát, *Mesut Özilt* szemelte ki a sportvezetés, a szélső védő posztra a szintén Németországban légióskodó, de már a Schalkét erősítő *Rafinha *a favorit, míg a középpályára nem mást, mint *Dzsudzsák Balázst* nézte ki magának a királyi együttes. Amennyiben mindez igaz, az nem akármilyen elismerés a magyar válogatott játékosa számára, de kérdés, valójában mennyiben hihetünk a címlapsztorinak."


----------



## afca (2009 December 4)

Shevchenko írta:


> Franciák örüljenek inkább hogy kijutottak ezzel a sza_ focival.


----------



## afca (2009 December 4)

Shevchenko írta:


> *Autóbalesetet szenvedett Sevcsenko!*
> 
> Autóbalesetet szenvedett Andrij Sevcsenko csütörtök délután Kijevben. A Dinamo csatára apróbb sérülésekkel megúszta az esetet, Porschéja azonban alaposan megszenvedte az ütközést ukrán hírügynökségi források szerint.
> 
> ...


 Üsse fene az autót!Nagyobb baj lenne ha vele történt volna valami.


----------



## afca (2009 December 4)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A dunaszerdahelyi kórház gyermekosztályának gyűjtenek a DAC-szurkolók </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18931&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=18931&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.12.03. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




A FELVIDÉKI HARCOSOK /FH/ szurkolói csoport kezdeményezésére a Wallace ARMY /WA/ és az YELLOW BLUE SUPPORTERS /YBS/ szurkolói csoportok a DAC játékosaival karöltve gyűjtést szerveznek a dunaszerdahelyi kórház gyermekosztályának javára,amelyre a 2009. december 5-én /szombaton/ 15.30 órakor megrendezésre kerülő DAC-NYITRA mérkőzés folyamán kerül sor. 
A bevétellel tegyük szebbé azon kis gyermekek karácsonyát, akik nem tölthetik családjuk körében, otthon az ünnepeket - áll a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolói csoportok felhívásában.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 4)

Shevchenko írta:


> Franciák örüljenek inkább hogy kijutottak ezzel a sza_ focival.


 
Én se szeretem a franciákat, de hiányoznának a VB-rôl. Nagy csapatok nélkül unalmas, hány embert érdekel pl. a román válogatott?


----------



## afca (2009 December 4)

Noci87 írta:


> Én se szeretem a franciákat, de hiányoznának a VB-rôl. Nagy csapatok nélkül unalmas, hány embert érdekel pl. a román válogatott?


 Amikor Hagi,Popescu stb játszottak,nekem tetszett a játékuk.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 4)

Noci87 írta:


> Én se szeretem a franciákat, de hiányoznának a VB-rôl. Nagy csapatok nélkül unalmas, hány embert érdekel pl. a román válogatott?



Ne is menjünk messzire: Engem pl az Írek játéka jobban meggyőzött, ráadásul sokkal látványosabb és élvezhetőbb volt a futballjuk... Én pont azért nem hiányolnám a franciákat, mert a selejtezők során egyszerűen vergődtek... Csoda, hogy pótselejtezősök lettek és elég volt nekik egy gól is a kijutáshoz. Aztán lehet az lesz velük mint az előző VB-n az olaszokkal... pótselejtezőn, Ausztrália ellen egy 93. percben megítélt majd belőtt 11-essel jutottak ki... aztán meg is nyerték...


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

ehhez a sporthoz mindenki ért


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

legalábbis azt hiszi


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

Noci87 írta:


> Én se szeretem a franciákat, de hiányoznának a VB-rôl. Nagy csapatok nélkül unalmas, hány embert érdekel pl. a román válogatott?


Minimum 20 milló románt, aki mind itt dolgozott volna, ha megkapják a kettős állampolgárságot


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

Tegnap kinnt voltam a Loki - MTK-n, hát mit ne mondjak nem egy acélos csapat. Ráadásul amikor már vezettünk, nagyon alattomosan játszottak, össze-vissza rugdosták a mieinket, nyújtott lábbal becsúszás stb. 
Ezt tanulják az ákádémián wazze?


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

Lila barátom, néked is üdv. Nem mi leszünk a legjobb haverok a topikban úgy érzem, de azért jó hogy itt vagy. Viszont amikor voltam Firenzében a Lokival, kellemesen csalódtam a lilákban. Olyan szolgáltatást, mint ott kaptunk az olaszoktól, mint vendégszurkerolók, sosem volt részünk. A díszsorfal a meccs végén is megsüvegelendő. A hazai likák tanulhatnának az ottani mentalitásból, az ellenfél és a vendégek tiszteletét, talán akkor megint 
összejönne nekik a bajnoki cím. No, de ez még soká lesz 
Nem úgy, mint Tisza Tibike (mellesleg debreceni nevelés, de a dózsának sikerült totálisan átmosni az agyát) , aki 8 meccsel a vége előtt kijelenti, hogy ők lesznek a bajnokok hahaha.
Tudod a dalt:

Mindig jövőre, újpesti mindig jövőre...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

Kár, hogy még nem jött egy nyíregyházi szapari fan, akkor aztán teljes lenne itt a harmonia.
Elénekelném neki virtuálisan az alábbi nótát a fiatal szerelem dallamára:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeQCDfrWIy8

Álmaimban egy tírpák lány
Fojtogatom, míg vért nem hány
Fogait kiverem és úgy érzem
Egy kis sé rasszista lettem a múlt héten.

Na minden jót hölgyek, urak.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 4)

Öhm... Szia Pisti! Ha ez most nekem szólt akkor válaszolnék  Engem nem befolyásol egy ember megítélésében, hogy melyik csapatnak szurkol, ellenben nagyon élvezetes tud lenni amikor elindul a vérszívás  Igen, ezt mindig megkapjuk, hogy jövőre... De a Debrecen mikor is győzte le az Újpestet a bajnokságban? 
A Debrecennek csak a szurkolótáborát ismerem el  mármint a létszámát... Sajnos azt tapasztalom, hogy Újpesten egyre több a divatszurkoló, akik bemennek a keménymagba, ahol szurkolás van, de még a dalokat sem tudják... És az örök kérdés amit a vezérszurkoló is feltett: "Miért van az, hogy a Fradi ellen voltatok közel 12 ezren, az MTK ellen meg épp hogy 3000-ren..." Tisza Tibor meg ugyan olyan, mint a legtöbb focista: pénzcentrikus. De említhetném a Szélesit is akinek viszont a Debrecen mosta át az agyát. Azt nem tudom, hogy a már "kiselejtezett" Leandro, hogy lehet alapembere egy BL résztvevő csapatnál... Amúgy a Debrecennek éppen ideje volt valamit villantania, hiszen évek óta az egyik legerősebb utánpótlás csapataik vannak... Revansot kell venni az egykori 8:3-as kiütéses Újpesti győzelemért


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 4)

Brasov írta:


> 1. A kettős állampolgárság csak a kinti magyarokra lett volna érvényes. Tehát ezt papírokkal bizonyítani kellett volna hogy az illetőnek a nagyszülők szülök stb magyar származásúak. Szerinted egy Bukaresti vagy Moldoavai vagy Oltean stb hogy a bánatba kapta volna meg a kettős állampolgárságot?????
> 
> 2. A románok amúgy se Magyarországra jönnek dolgozni ha nem vetted volna észre.Lásd: Ausztria,Németország,Olaszország,Franciaország,Spanyolország,Portugália, stb.
> 
> Ebben a 2 témában inkább még tájékozódj szerintem.


 
Még csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy Erdélybôl se ment volna senki, aki akart az már rég kiment s most is ott dolgozik, de a magyar állampolgárságra többé nincs szükségünk. Már nem haragszunk, de az erdélyi ember büszkeségérôl legendák maradtak fent. Tudod, mit mondott Kelemen Hunor, az RMDSZ elnökjelöltje a tévében fôm&ucirc;soridôben, hogy az erdélyi magyarok elfogadják a román alkotmány azon pontját, hogy Románia területe szent és sérthetetlen, határai megváltoztathatatlanok, csak azt kérjük, írják oda, hogy Románia többnemzetiség&ucirc; állam.
Meglátod elérjük ezt még! Tudod mi az érdekes, hogy nagyon nehezen élünk( kölcsönt vett fel Románia, hogy a nyugdíjakat tudja fizetni), mégse tiltakozik egy magyar se, hogy segítjük a határontúli románokat. Ugy gondoljuk, hogy amíg nekünk van mit enni, azok se halhatnak éhen, de ti az éhenhalástól féltetek!

Hogy ne legyen off topik, leírom, hogy milyen nehéz a brazilok csoportja.:wink:


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 4)

afca írta:


> Amikor Hagi,Popescu stb játszottak,nekem tetszett a játékuk.


 
Akkor még kint voltunk a VB-n!:razz:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

Brasov írta:


> 1. A kettős állampolgárság csak a kinti magyarokra lett volna érvényes. Tehát ezt papírokkal bizonyítani kellett volna hogy az illetőnek a nagyszülők szülök stb magyar származásúak. Szerinted egy Bukaresti vagy Moldoavai vagy Oltean stb hogy a bánatba kapta volna meg a kettős állampolgárságot?????
> 
> 2. A románok amúgy se Magyarországra jönnek dolgozni ha nem vetted volna észre.Lásd: Ausztria,Németország,Olaszország,Franciaország,Spanyolország,Portugália, stb.
> 
> Ebben a 2 témában inkább még tájékozódj szerintem.



Kishaver nem érezted a gúnyt a sorok között? Azt hiszed én bevettem amit ezek a hazaárulók hazudtak nekünk?
Számomra december 6-a egy második Trianonnal ér fel, csak itt saját magunkat köptük szembe.
És ilyenkor értem (de nem fogadom el), ha egy erdélyi magyar a steuának szurkol, amikor a dózsa Bukarestben játszik.
Sajnos ide juttattak minket


----------



## lano78 (2009 December 4)

Van még néhány millió ember Magyarországon, akik nem felejtették el, kik vagyunk valójában.
Sajnos még mindig nem vállalhatjuk fel nyíltan a magyarságunkat. Remélem, ez a jövő évtől megváltozik.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

sverkos írta:


> Öhm... Szia Pisti! Ha ez most nekem szólt akkor válaszolnék  Engem nem befolyásol egy ember megítélésében, hogy melyik csapatnak szurkol, ellenben nagyon élvezetes tud lenni amikor elindul a vérszívás  Igen, ezt mindig megkapjuk, hogy jövőre... De a Debrecen mikor is győzte le az Újpestet a bajnokságban?
> A Debrecennek csak a szurkolótáborát ismerem el  mármint a létszámát... Sajnos azt tapasztalom, hogy Újpesten egyre több a divatszurkoló, akik bemennek a keménymagba, ahol szurkolás van, de még a dalokat sem tudják... És az örök kérdés amit a vezérszurkoló is feltett: "Miért van az, hogy a Fradi ellen voltatok közel 12 ezren, az MTK ellen meg épp hogy 3000-ren..." Tisza Tibor meg ugyan olyan, mint a legtöbb focista: pénzcentrikus. De említhetném a Szélesit is akinek viszont a Debrecen mosta át az agyát. Azt nem tudom, hogy a már "kiselejtezett" Leandro, hogy lehet alapembere egy BL résztvevő csapatnál... Amúgy a Debrecennek éppen ideje volt valamit villantania, hiszen évek óta az egyik legerősebb utánpótlás csapataik vannak... Revansot kell venni az egykori 8:3-as kiütéses Újpesti győzelemért



Sose bánd, haver attól, hogy lila vagy lehetsz még jó ember a szíved mélyén
Mit érünk a 107 év alatt aratott 3 győzelmünkkel? Legyetek csak el ezzel, meg a 8:3-mal, mi megelégszünk a szezon végi bajnoki címekkel. Zsinórban 3x!!!
A Fradi miatt hétvégén , napsütésben-jó időben kimennek a népek, de kit érdekel az MTK hétközben a ködben? Egyébként voltak kint az MTK ellen is 11 ezren, amikor a bajnoki címünk múlott a győzelmünkön.
Meg 42 ezren is a Puskásban, amikor a Liverpoolt, a Fiorót meg a Lion-t fogadtuk, persz ennek a fele sem volt debreceni szurkoló, ezzel tisztában vagyok. 
Szélesit meg vihetitek vissza a télen, egy fogalmatlan zsoldos, aki csak nyilatkozni tud, ide sem kellett volna hozni.
Leandróról meg annyit, hogy szeretnétek ti egy olyan játékost, mint ő.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 4)

A tótok nem kerültek rossz csportba. Amilyen mákjuk van másodikként továbbmehetnek.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 5)

Kialakult a 2010-es dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság csoportbeosztása, a "halálcsoport" elnevezést egyértelműen a G jelű kvartettre aggathatjuk rá. A brazilok mellett Észak-Korea, Elefántcsontpart és Portugália nyert besorolást a négyesbe. A leggyengébb ellenfelek Olaszországra várnak majd, a házigazda Dél-Afrika útját Franciaország, Mexikó és Uruguay keresztezte. 


A CSOPORTBEOSZTÁS: 
*A-CSOPORT: *Dél-Afrika, Mexikó, Uruguay, Franciaország. 
*B-CSOPORT: *Argentína, Nigéria, Dél-Korea, Görögország. 
*C-CSOPORT: *Anglia, Egyesült Államok, Algéria, Szlovénia. 
*D-CSOPORT: *Németország, Ausztrália, Szerbia, Ghána. 
*E-CSOPORT: *Hollandia, Dánia, Japán, Kamerun. 
*F-CSOPORT: *Olaszország, Paraguay, Új-Zéland, Szlovákia. 
*G-CSOPORT: *Brazília, Észak-Korea, Elefántcsontpart, Portugália. 
*H-CSOPORT: *Spanyolország, Svájc, Honduras, Chile. 



*A-CSOPORT *(Dél-Afrika, Mexikó, Uruguay, Franciaország) 
Franciaországnak megkegyelmezett a sors, ebből a négyesből kötelező a továbbjutás. A házigazda dél-afrikaiak reális továbbjutási esélyekkel veselkedhetnek majd neki a viadalnak, de Mexikó és Uruguay számára sem elérhetetlen a nyolcaddöntő. Kiegyensúlyozott kvartett, nem lesz olyan mérkőzés, amely valamilyen szempontból nem lenne kifejezetten érdekes. 

*B-CSOPORT *(Argentína, Nigéria, Dél-Korea, Görögország) 
Argentína toronymagas favorit, de hogy mellette mely együttes lép a 16 közé, arra várhatóan az utolsó körig várni kell. Nigéria kiszámíthatatlan, Dél-Korea igazán rosszul sohasem tud játszani, Görögország erősen ingadozó formája ellenben fejfájásra adhat okot a hellén drukkereknek. 

*C-CSOPORT* (Anglia, Egyesült Államok, Algéria, Szlovénia) 
A képlet egyszerűnek tűnik: Anglia és az USA a nyolcaddöntőbe, Algéria és Szlovénia pedig a levesbe. Hogy lesz meglepetés a vébé csoportkörében, az több mint elképzelhető - talán éppen ebben a négyesben borul a papírforma. 

*D-CSOPORT* (Németország, Ausztrália, Szerbia, Ghána) 
Masszív, harcos csoport. Szerbia és Ghána biztosan szerez majd néhány kellemetlen percet Németországnak, de Ausztráliát sem szabad leírni. Hat kiélezett meccs várható a négyesben, de a Nationalelf hatalmas csalódásként élné meg, ha nem jutna tovább - szerintünk ez nem következik be. 

*E-CSOPORT* (Hollandia, Dánia, Japán, Kamerun) 
A "magyar" selejtezőcsoportból továbbjutott Dánia akár az egyenes kieséses szakaszt is megélheti, igaz, Hollandia mögött várhatóan be kell érnie a második hellyel. Persze Japán és Kamerun sem intézhető el egy kézlegyintéssel, de ha beigazolódnak a várakozások, a csoportkör után csomagolniuk kell. 

*F-CSOPORT *(Olaszország, Paraguay, Új-Zéland, Szlovákia) 
Olaszország áldhatja a szerencséjét, ennél "emészthetőbb" csoportot alighanem irányított sorsolással sem tudott volna elintézni magának. Anélkül, hogy bárkit is megbántanánk, megállapítjuk: az Új-Zéland - Szlovákia párosítás nem túl acélos egy világbajnokságon. 

*G-CSOPORT* (Brazília, Észak-Korea, Elefántcsontpart, Portugália) 
A 2010-es vb "halálcsoportja", a brazil-portugál találkozóig már most elkezdhetjük visszafelé számolni a napokat. Elefántcsontpartot sokan a legerősebb afrikai válogatottnak tartják, de Észak-Korea is meglehetősen masszív csapat benyomását keltette a selejtezőkön. 

*H-CSOPORT* (Spanyolország, Svájc, Honduras, Chile) 
A "spanyol ajkú csoport", ami alól csak Svájc jelent kivételt. A Furia Roja csoportelsősége aligha forog majd kockán, de a második helyért öldöklő küzdelem várható. Talán Honduras a leggyengébb láncszem, de majd elválik!


----------



## afca (2009 December 5)

*Minden a 2010-es vb-ről *

*A menetrend*
A pénteki sorsolást követően véglegessé vált a jövő évi dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság menetrendje.
A csoport:
június 11.: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Mexikó, Johannesburg 16 ó
június 11.: Uruguay-Franciaország, Fokváros 20 ó
június 16.: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Uruguay, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 17.: Franciaország-Mexikó, Polokwane 13:30 ó
június 22.: Mexikó-Uruguay, Rustenburg 16 ó
június 22.: Franciaország - Dél-afrikai Köztársaság, Bloemfontein 16 ó
B csoport:
június 12.: Argentína-Nigéria, Johannesburg 13:30 ó
június 12.: Koreai Köztársaság-Görögország, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
június 17.: Görögország-Nigéria, Bloemfontein 16 ó
június 17.: Argentína-Koreai Köztársaság, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 22.: Nigéria-Koreai Köztársaság, Durban 20:30 ó
június 22.: Görögország-Argentína, Polokwane 20:30 ó
C csoport:
június 12.: Anglia-Egyesült Államok, Rustenburg 20:30 ó
június 13.: Algéria-Szlovénia, Polokwane 13:30 ó
június 18.: Szlovénia-Egyesült Államok, Johannesburg 16 ó
június 18.: Anglia-Algéria, Fokváros 20:30 ó
június 23.: Szlovénia-Anglia, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 
június 23.: Egyesült Államok-Algéria, Pretoria 16 ó
D csoport:
június 13.: Németország-Ausztrália, Durban 16 ó
június 13.: Szerbia-Ghána, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 18.: Németország-Szerbia, Port Elizabeth 13:30 ó
június 19.: Ghána-Ausztrália, Rustenburg 13:30 ó
június 23.: Ghána-Németország, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 23.: Ausztrália-Szerbia, Nelspruit 20:30 ó
E csoport:
június 14., Hollandia-Dánia, Johannesburg 13:30 ó 
június 14.: Japán-Kamerun, Bloemfontein 16 ó
június 19.: Hollandia-Japán, Durban 16 ó
június 19.: Kamerun-Dánia, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 24.: Dánia-Japán, Rustenburg 20:30 ó
június 24.: Kamerun-Hollandia, Fokváros 20:30 ó

F csoport:
június 14.: Olaszország-Paraguay, Fokváros 20:30 ó
június 15.: Új-Zéland-Szlovákia, Rustenburg 13:30 ó
június 20.: Szlovákia-Paraguay, Bloemfontein 13:30 ó
június 20.: Olaszország - Új-Zéland, Nelspruit 16 ó
június 24.: Szlovákia-Olaszország, Johannesburg 16 ó
június 24.: Paraguay - Új-Zéland, Polokwane 16 ó
G csoport:
június 15.: Elefántcsontpart-Portugália, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
június 15.: Brazília-Koreai NDK, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 20.: Brazília-Elefántcsontpart, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 21.: Portugália-Koreai NDK, Fokváros 13:30 ó
június 25.: Portugália-Brazília, Durban 16 ó
június 25.: Koreai NDK-Elefántcsontpart, Nelspruit 16 ó
H csoport: 
június 16.: Honduras-Chile, Nelspruit 13:30 ó
június 16.: Spanyolország-Svájc, Durban 16 ó
június 21.: Chile-Svájc, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
június 21.: Spanyolország-Honduras, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 25.: Chile-Spanyolország, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 25: Svájc-Honduras, Bloemfontein 20:30 ó

Nyolcaddöntő:
49.: június 26.: 1A-2B, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
50.: június 26.: 1C-2D, Rustenburg 20:30
51.: június 27.: 1D-2C, Bloemfontein 16 ó
52.: június 27.: 1B-2A, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
53.: június 28.: 1E-2F, Durban 16 ó
54.: június 28.: 1G-2H, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
55.: június 29.: 1F-2E, Pretoria 16 ó
56.: június 29.: 1H-2G, Fokváros 20:30 ó
Negyeddöntő:
57.: július 2.: Továbbjutó53-Továbbjutó54, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
58.: július 2.: TJ49-TJ50, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
59.: július 3.: TJ51-TJ52, Fokváros 16 ó
60.: július 3.: TJ55-TJ56, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
Elődöntő:
61.: július 6.: TJ57-TJ58, Fokváros 20:30 ó
62.: július 7.: TJ59-TJ60, Durban 20:30 ó

A 3. helyért:
63.: július 10.: Vesztes61-Vesztes62, Port Elizabeth 20:30 ó
Döntő:
64. július 11.: TJ61-TJ62, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
*A program időrendben*
A jövő évi, dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság menetrendje időrendben:
június 11.: 
A csoport: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Mexikó, Johannesburg 16 ó 
A csoport: Uruguay-Franciaország, Fokváros 20 ó
június 12.:
B csoport: Argentína-Nigéria, Johannesburg 13:30 ó
B csoport: Koreai Köztársaság-Görögország, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
C csoport: Anglia-Egyesült Államok, Rustenburg 20:30 ó
június 13.:
C csoport: Algéria-Szlovénia, Polokwane 13:30 ó
D csoport: Németország-Ausztrália, Durban 16 ó
D csoport: Szerbia-Ghána, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 14.:
E csoport: Hollandia-Dánia, Johannesburg 13:30 ó 
E csoport: Japán-Kamerun, Bloemfontein 16 ó
F csoport: Olaszország-Paraguay, Fokváros 20:30 ó
június 15.: 
F csoport: Új-Zéland-Szlovákia, Rustenburg 13:30 ó
G csoport: Elefántcsontpart-Portugália, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
G csoport: Brazília-Koreai NDK, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 16.:
H csoport: Honduras-Chile, Nelspruit 13:30 ó
H csoport: Spanyolország-Svájc, Durban 16 ó
A csoport: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Uruguay, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 17.:
A csoport: Franciaország-Mexikó, Polokwane 13:30 ó
B csoport: Görögország-Nigéria, Bloemfontein 16 ó
B csoport: Argentína-Koreai Köztársaság, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 18.:
C csoport: Görögország-Nigéria, Bloemfontein 16 ó
C csoport: Argentína-Koreai Köztársaság, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
D csoport: Németország-Szerbia, Port Elizabeth 13:30 ó
június 19.:
D csoport: Ghána-Ausztrália, Rustenburg 13:30 ó
E csoport: Hollandia-Japán, Durban 16 ó
E csoport: Kamerun-Dánia, Pretoria 20:30 ó
június 20.: 
F csoport: Szlovákia-Paraguay, Bloemfontein 13:30 ó
F csoport: Olaszország - Új-Zéland, Nelspruit 16 ó
G csoport: Brazília-Elefántcsontpart, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 21.:
G csoport: Brazília-Elefántcsontpart, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
H csoport: Chile-Svájc, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
H csoport: Spanyolország-Honduras, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
június 22.:
A csoport: Mexikó-Uruguay, Rustenburg 16 ó
A csoport: Franciaország - Dél-afrikai Köztársaság, Bloemfontein 16 ó
B csoport: Nigéria-Koreai Köztársaság, Durban 20:30 ó
B csoport: Görögország-Argentína, Polokwane 20:30 ó
június 23.:
C csoport: Szlovénia-Anglia, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 
C csoport: Egyesült Államok-Algéria, Pretoria 16 ó
D csoport: Ghána-Németország, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
D csoport: Ausztrália-Szerbia, Nelspruit 20:30 ó
június 24.:
E csoport: Dánia-Japán, Rustenburg 20:30 ó
E csoport: Kamerun-Hollandia, Fokváros 20:30 ó
F csoport: Szlovákia-Olaszország, Johannesburg 16 ó
F csoport: Paraguay - Új-Zéland, Polokwane 16 ó
június 25.:
G csoport: Portugália-Brazília, Durban 16 ó
G csoport: Koreai NDK-Elefántcsontpart, Nelspruit 16 ó
H csoport: Chile-Spanyolország, Pretoria 20:30 ó
H csoport: Svájc-Honduras, Bloemfontein 20:30 ó

Nyolcaddöntő:
49.: június 26.: 1A-2B, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
50.: június 26.: 1C-2D, Rustenburg 20:30
51.: június 27.: 1D-2C, Bloemfontein 16 ó
52.: június 27.: 1B-2A, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
53.: június 28.: 1E-2F, Durban 16 ó
54.: június 28.: 1G-2H, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
55.: június 29.: 1F-2E, Pretoria 16 ó
56.: június 29.: 1H-2G, Fokváros 20:30 ó
Negyeddöntő:
57.: július 2.: Továbbjutó53-Továbbjutó54, Port Elizabeth 16 ó
58.: július 2.: TJ49-TJ50, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
59.: július 3.: TJ51-TJ52, Fokváros 16 ó
60.: július 3.: TJ55-TJ56, Johannesburg 20:30 ó
Elődöntő:
61.: július 6.: TJ57-TJ58, Fokváros 20:30 ó
62.: július 7.: TJ59-TJ60, Durban 20:30 ó

A 3. helyért:
63.: július 10.: Vesztes61-Vesztes62, Port Elizabeth 20:30 ó
Döntő:
64. július 11.: TJ61-TJ62, Johannesburg 20:30 ó

*A rendező Dél-afrikai Köztársaság bemutatása*
A jövő évi labdarúgó-világbajnokságnak otthon adó Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban majdnem megháromszorozódott az igazolt játékosok száma azt követően, hogy elnyerték a torna rendezési jogát.
Terület: 1.219.090 négyzetkilométer 
Népesség: 49.052.489 millió, afrikai 79 százalék, fehér 9,6 százalék, színes 8,9 százalék, indiai 2,5 százalék 
Vallás: keresztény 60 százalék, törzsi és animista vallású 36,5 százalék, muzulmán 2 százalék, hindu 1,5 százalék 
Főváros: Pretoria, 1.338.000 lakos 
törvényhozási központ: Fokváros 
igazságügyi központ: Bloemfontein 
Hivatalos nyelv: afrikaans (búr), angol 
Hivatalos pénznem: rand 
Függetlenné vált: 1910.05.31. megalakult a Dél-afrikai Unió domínium 
1945.11.07. az ENSZ tagállama 
A válogatott nemzetközi sikerei:
--------------------------------
Vb-részvétel: 1998, 2002 
Afrika Kupa-győzelem: 1996 
Afrika Kupa-döntő: 1998 
Afrika Kupa-rendezés: 1996 

A klubok nemzetközi sikerei:
----------------------------
Afrikai Bajnokok Ligája-siker: Orlando Pirates (1995) 
Afrikai Kupagyőztesek Kupája: Kaizer Chiefs (2001) 
Adatok a Dél-afrikai Labdarúgó Szövetségről:
--------------------------------------------
Alapítva: 1892 (az apartheid-rendszer felszámolása után 1991) 
FIFA-tag: 1952-től, felfüggesztve 1964-1992 
Az Afrikai Labdarúgó Szövetség tagja: 1957-től, felfüggesztve 
1958-1992 
Klubok száma: 900 
Igazolt játékosok száma: 1.469.410


----------



## afca (2009 December 5)

pisti72 írta:


> A tótok nem kerültek rossz csportba. Amilyen mákjuk van másodikként továbbmehetnek.


 Na akkor fognak engem újraéleszteni!!Ki kell,hogy essenek!!Paraguay és Olaszország erős ellenfél.ÚjZéland meg lehet egy meglepetéscsapatMagamnak sem hiszem el csak bízok benne.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Ma DAC-Nyitra.Az első meccsen a Nyitraiak azt skandállták,,Halál a Magyarokra,,és kövekkel dobálltak.Ma revánsot veszünk!!!16:30-tó vendetta!!!Meg kell nyernünk a meccset bármi áron!!


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Kishaver nem érezted a gúnyt a sorok között? Azt hiszed én bevettem amit ezek a hazaárulók hazudtak nekünk?
> Számomra december 6-a egy második Trianonnal ér fel, csak itt saját magunkat köptük szembe.
> És ilyenkor értem (de nem fogadom el), ha egy erdélyi magyar a steuának szurkol, amikor a dózsa Bukarestben játszik.
> Sajnos ide juttattak minket


Miért lenne Trianon december 6.? Nem az volt a fő ellenérv (legalább is, ha olvasol a sorok közt), hogy a sok erdélyi magyar majd elárasztja a magyar munkaerőpiacot, hanem, hogy a kettős állampolgárság milyen jogokat biztosít a kinti magyaroknak? Legfőképpen a szavazati jogról lévén szó. A jobb oldal sem magayrszeretetből forszírozta, hanem a potenciális szavazók miatt.


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 5)

Amúgy a VB-t illetően, szerencsére a két legnagyobb favorit, a spanyol és a brazil csapat külön ágra került, így csak a döntőben találkozhatnak.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 5)

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Rudolf a legjobb itthoni futballista2009.12.05. 11:00
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">Csapattársát, Varga Józsefet előzte meg válogatott támadónk.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">





Immár 12. éve írja ki az nb1.hu a Magyar Aranylabdát, amelynek büszke tulajdonosát minden évben a hazai sportújságírók választanak meg. Idén 29-en adták le a voksukat, a győztes kilétét december 6-án hozzák nyilvánosságra.

Addig a különböző kategóriák nyerteseivel lehet megismerkedni naponta. Kedden megtudtuk, hogy a legjobb légiós címet Vukasin Polekszics nyerte el, másnap már a legjobb csapat címnek örülhettünk, majd az is kiderült, hogy a legjobb edző Herczeg András lett. 

Az Év fiatalja kategória volt az első, amelyen nem kerültünk az élre, igaz, a második helyen végzett Varga József nem sokkal maradt el a győztes Koman Vladimirtől.

A mai napon a legjobb itthon játszó futballista nevét hozták nyilvánosságra. A győztes támadónk, Rudolf Gergely lett, aki éppen csapattársát, Varga Józsefet utasította maga mögé.

_A legjobb itthon játszó futballista, végeredmény
_*1. Rudolf Gergely (DVSC) 69 pont*
*2. Varga József (DVSC) 44*
3. Kabát Péter (Újpest) 31
*4. Leandro (DVSC) 6
*5. Sitku Illés (Videoton) 4
*6.* *Laczkó Zsolt (DVSC), Mészáros Norbert (DVSC), *Tököli Attila (Paks) 3-3
*9. Czvitkovics (DVSC), *Nagy Dániel (Videoton) 2-2
11. Bárányos Zsolt (Lombard), Ferenczi István (FTC), Gosztonyi András (MTK), Lencse László (MTK), Lipcsei Péter (FTC), Mohamed Remili (Vasas), Szabó János (Paks), Végh Zoltán (Vasas) 1-1



</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 5)

victorvacendak írta:


> Miért lenne Trianon december 6.? Nem az volt a fő ellenérv (legalább is, ha olvasol a sorok közt), hogy a sok erdélyi magyar majd elárasztja a magyar munkaerőpiacot, hanem, hogy a kettős állampolgárság milyen jogokat biztosít a kinti magyaroknak? Legfőképpen a szavazati jogról lévén szó. A jobb oldal sem magayrszeretetből forszírozta, hanem a potenciális szavazók miatt.



Nem kommentálom ezt a hszt, mert kitiltanának a fórumból.
Még a "magyar" szót sem tudod leírni...


----------



## aniko45 (2009 December 5)

Szia Pisti!Örülök a Lokis fiuk sikerének,annak is hogy a szezon végére helyére kerültek a dolgok ,tavasszal a Loki megint utólérhetetlen lesz!Ezt az utólsó meccset jó lenne szépen befejezni,de végül is........CSAK A LOKI!üdv.


----------



## afca (2009 December 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem kommentálom ezt a hszt, mert kitiltanának a fórumból.
> Még a "magyar" szót sem tudod leírni...


----------



## afca (2009 December 5)

DAC - FC Nitra 2:2 (1:2)

Hogy rohadjanak meg!!Qrva ideges vagyok.Ezek nem fociznak,ezeket szégyen még megnézni is!Állva kérik a labdát,lusták futni.Igazi alibi focisták.A szerencsétlen osztrák edzőjükkel együtt.Ez a Kurt Garger is elhúzhatna vissza Parndorfba alkotni.Oda való ...amatőr..


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 5)

*AC MILAN-SAMPDORIA 3-0(3-0) * 
San Siro. Vezette: Rocchi. 
*Milan:* Dida - Antonini, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Zambrotta - Pirlo, Ambrosini, (Flamini 75.) Seedorf - Pato, Borriello (Huntelaar 68.), Ronaldinho (Abete 34.). Vezetőedző: Leonardo. 
_Cserék: Storari (kapus), Kaladze, Favalli, Flamini, Abate, Huntelaar, Di Gennaro._ 
*Sampdoria:* Castellazzi - Stankevicius, Gastaldello, Accardi, Ziegler - Padalino, (Semioli 52.) Tissone, Poli, Mannini (Lucchini 25.) - Pazzini (Bellucci 75.), Cassano. Vezetőedző: Luigi del Neri. 
_Cserék: Fiorillo (kapus), Lucchini, Zauri, Franceschini, Semioli, Bellucci, Pozzi._ 
*Gólszerző: *Borriello (2.), Seedorf (21.), Pato (24.) 
*Sárga lap: *Tissone (39.), Poli (48.), Stankevicius (75.)



ÉRTÉKELÉS: 
Akár elég lenne csak az első félidőről írni néhány mondatot, hiszen minden fontos momentum az első negyvenöt percben esett. Előbb Ronaldinho zseniális passzai, majd néhány magabiztos támadásbefejezés. Nem is kellett több ahhoz, hogy már a 24. percben kialakuljon a végeredmény a Milan jóvoltából. 
A Sampdoria a második játékrészben sem tudott „felépülni betegségéből" - nem lőttek kapura a genovai játékosok. Pontosabban nem tudtak. Az első is későn jött és nem mondható sikeresnek. 
A milánóiak ezzel a győzelmükkal sorozatban ötödszörre nyertek és már az ötödik forduló óta veretlenek. Jelenleg 31 pontjuk van, ha az Inter nem szerez pontot Torinóban, négy pont marad a különbség a két csapat között a következő hétvégéig. 


BUNDESLIGA, 15. FORDULÓ: 
*Dortmund-Nürnberg 4-0 (3-0)* 
Gólszerző: Grosskreutz (8.), Barrios (13.), Zidan (36.)Hummels (62.)

*Stuttgart-Bochum 1-1 (0-0)* 
Gólszerző: Tasci (63.), ill. Fuchs (89.) 
Kiállítva: Klimowicz (81.) - Bochum 

*Wolfsburg-Freiburg 2-2 (1-1)* 
Gólszerző: Bastians (27.), Johnson (81.), ill. Idrissou (19.), Banovic (51.) 

*Hannover-Leverkusen 0-0* 
*Hamburg-Hoffenheim 0-0 *
_Jön:_ 
Frankfurt-Mainz 18.30 
_Vasárnap:_ 
Köln-Bremen 15.30 
Schalke-Hertha 17.30 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A bajnokság állása:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Leverkusen </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>30-9</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Werder Bremen </TD><TD>14</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>31-12</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Bayern München </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24-12</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Hamburg </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>28-18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Schalke </TD><TD>14</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21-13</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Hoffenheim </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>25-13</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Borussia Dortmund </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19-16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Wolfsburg </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29-27</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Mainz</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20-18</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Frankfurt </TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17-21</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Mönchengladbach </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>17-23</TD><TD>-6</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Hannover</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>16-19</TD><TD>-3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Freiburg </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>19-32</TD><TD>-13</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>1. FC Köln </TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>-8</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Bochum </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14-26</TD><TD>-12</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Stuttgart </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12-21</TD><TD>-9</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Nürnberg </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12-25</TD><TD>-13</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Hertha</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>9-30</TD><TD>-21</TD><TD>5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bandukolo (2009 December 6)

Kösz hogy felraktátok a 2010 -es csoportokat és az idő pontokat igy legalább ha nem is az összes mérkőzést de azért sok meccset megtudok majd nézni. Kösz


----------



## Bandukolo (2009 December 6)

Szerintem büszkék lehetünk az U20 csapatra és arra amit elértek egyszerűen jó volt nézni őket. Játszottak és élvezték .Talán a felnőtteknek is csak játszani és élvezniük kéne a játék szépségét .De persze az sem lenne hátrány ha legalább egyszer egyszer ugyan azon a poszton fociznának ahol tudnak és a lehető legtöbbet kitudnak hozni magukból.Nos talán az is hozzá tartozik hogy a külföldi csapatuk hogy engedik el őket .?


----------



## Bandukolo (2009 December 6)

Lehet hogy mindig barátságos mérkőzésnek kellene mondani a mecset és nem lenne baj.?Szerintem a tét mérkőzésen is jók vagyunk és harcoltunk gól után is. De a cserék közben valami mindig történik .Vagy későn történik vagy nem a megfelelő posztról és ez a zavaró tény .


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 6)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Pisti!Örülök a Lokis fiuk sikerének,annak is hogy a szezon végére helyére kerültek a dolgok ,tavasszal a Loki megint utólérhetetlen lesz!Ezt az utólsó meccset jó lenne szépen befejezni,de végül is........CSAK A LOKI!üdv.



Sikeresen túléltük az őszt, hál' Istennek. A tavaszi menetelés-és a bajnoki cím- attól függ kit adnak el és kit hoznak. A Vidi mögött nagy pénzek vannak és márciusban jön Orbán.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 6)

SERIE A, 15. FORDULÓ: 
*JUVENTUS-INTERNAZIONALE2-1 (1-1)* 
Stadio Olimpico. Vezeti: Saccani. 
*Juventus: *Buffon - Cáceres, Cannavaro, Chiellini, Grosso - Sissoko, Felipe Melo, Marchisio (Poulsen 79.), Diego (Grygera 91.) - Del Piero (Camoranesi 72.), Amauri. Vezetőedző: Ciro Ferrara. 
_Cserék: Manninger (kapus), De Ceglie, Legrottaglie, Poulsen, Camoranesi, Giovinco, Trezeguet._ 
*Inter: *Julio Cesar - Zanetti, Lúcio, Samuel (Materazzi 89.), Chivu - Muntari, (Balotelli 60.) Cambiasso, (Mancini 79.), Motta, Sztankovics - Milito, Eto'o. Vezetőedző: José Mourinho. 
_Cserék: Toldo (kapus), Cordóba, Materazzi, Vieira, Mancini, Hrin, Balotelli. _
*Gólszerző: *Felipe Melo (20.), Marchisio (58.), ill. Eto'o (26.)

*Sárga lap: *Felipe Melo (25.), ill. Samuel (27.), Balotelli (87.)

*Kiállítva: *Felipe Melo (87.) 

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A SERIE A ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.Internazionale </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>11 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>34–13</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.Milan </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>23–15</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.Juventus </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>28–16</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.Parma </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>18–17</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.Sampdoria </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>20–22</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.Genoa </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>26–24</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.Cagliari </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>21–16</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.Bari </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>14–11</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.Roma </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>24–22</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.Fiorentina </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>15–13</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.Napoli </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>18–19</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.Udinese </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>17–17</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.Chievo </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>16–16</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.Palermo </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>17–19</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.Lazio </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>9–14</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.Bologna </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>14–21</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.Atalanta </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>14–22</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.Livorno </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>6–16</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.Catania </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>12–21</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.Siena </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>12–24</TD><TD>6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


SPANYOL BAJNOKSÁG, 13. FORDULÓ: 
*REAL MADRID-ALMERÍA 4-2 (1-0)* 
Estadio Santiago Bernabeu*, *vezeti: Javier Estrada Fernandez 
*REAL MADRID: *Casillas - Sergio Ramos, Pepe, Albiol, Arbeloa – Granero, Xabi Alonso (Drenthe 88.), Van der Vaart (Benzema 63.), Marcelo (M. Diarra 84.) – C. Ronaldo, Higuain. *Vezetőedző:* Manuel Pellegrini. 
Cserepad: Dudek - kapus, Drenthe, Garay, M. Diarra, Gago, Benzema, Raúl 

*ALMERÍA: *Diego Alves - Michel, Chico, Acasiete, Sisma - Soriano (Goitom 70.), Bernadello, Mbami - Ju. Ortiz, Corona (Piatti 81.), Uche. *Vezetőedző: *Hugo Sanchez. 
Cserepad: Esteban Suarez - kapus, Guilherme, Pellarano, Corona, Piatti, Goitom, Jo. Ortiz 

*Gólszerző: *Sergio Ramos 31., Higuain 73., Benzema 82., Cristiano Ronaldo 85. , ill. Soriano 58., Uche 62.

*Sárga lap: *C. Ronaldo 85., ill. Mbami 46., Michel 79. 
*Piros lap:* C. Ronaldo 89.

*DEPORTIVO LA CORUNA - BARCELONA 1-3 (1-1)* 
La Coruna, Riazor, *vezette: *Fernández Borbalán. 
*DEPORTIVO: *Aranzubia - M. Pablo, Colotto, Lopo, Filipe - A. Tomás (Bodipo, 83.), Sergio - J. Rodríguez, Mista, Guardado (P. Álvarez, 87.) - Adrián (Juca, 63.). *Vezetőedző:* Miguel Ángel Lotina. 
_(*kispad: *Manu, Castro, Juca, Bodipo, P. Álvarez, Laure, Valerón) _

*BARCELONA:* Valdés - D. Alves, Puyol, Piqué, Abidal - Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta (Keita, 89.) - Messi, Ibrahimovic, Henry (Perdo, 70.). *Vezetőedző: *Josep Guardiola. 
_(*kispad:* Pinto, Bojan, Pedro, Keita, Maxwell, Csihrinszkij, Yaya Touré) _
*Gólszerző:* Adrián (39.), ill. Messi (27., 80.), Ibrahimovic (88.) 
*Sárga lap:* Mista (58.), ill. D. Alves (48.), Abidal (77.) 
A Real Madrid nyögvenyelős győzelme után muszáj volt a Barcelonának is villantania, ha azt akarta, hogy megtartsa ötpontos előnyét a La Liga élén. Kell a távolság, gondolhatták a katalánok, hiszen a közelgő klubvilágbajnokság nyilvánvalóan sokat kivesz majd a kontinens legjobb csapatából. 
De egyébként is, Pep Guardiola játékosai már most alig pihennek, hat nap alatt a harmadik meccset kellett volna megnyerniük. Úgy, hogy a Depor idén régen látott remek formát mutat, saját közönsége előtt pedig egyébként sem az az ijedős fajta. 
Ehhez képest nyomban nekiesett a Barcelona az ellenfélnek, tényleg, mintha már az első percekben döntésre akarták volna vinni a találkozót, utána meg pihenni, és csak annyit kihozni magukból, amennyi nagyon szükséges. 
Irányítottak a gránátvörös-kékek, Messi csodás lövése pedig megnyugtathatta őket. Igen ám, csakhogy egy apró hiba, némi pech és máris egál volt az eredmény, a szünetre lógó orral baktattak be a sztárok az öltözőbe. 
Hidegzuhany a viharos szélben: a semmiből kapaszkodott vissza a hazai együttes, amely az összecsapás finiséig partiban is maradt a nagynevű és a Dinamo Kijev elleni sorsdöntő Bajnokok Ligája-harcra készülő ellenféllel. 
A rutin és a futballisták közötti differencia azonban itt is kidomborodott - ugye, Madridban szintén az utolsó pillanatokban csikarta ki a győzelmet a királyi gárda. A 80. percben Messi fejelt (!), mi több, a mezőny legalacsonyabb tagja nem sokkal később még egyet bólinthatott volna. 
Az utolsó szót a xerezi záráshoz hasonlóan megint Ibra mondta ki, a svéd a 88. percben állította be a 3-1-es végeredményt, ezzel tíz góljával a valenciai David Villával karöltve vezeti a góllövőlistát a bajnokságban. Mellesleg Messi is már kilencnél jár


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Nem kommentálom ezt a hszt, mert kitiltanának a fórumból.
> Még a "magyar" szót sem tudod leírni...


A lényeget sikerült megfognod....
Milyen szép is lenne a világ, ha a vitapartnerek az elírások, elgépelések miatt ütköznének, és nem a tartalom okán...


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 6)

Okos vagy, leülhetsz!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 6)

Afca, mit játszott az Ajax?

Dobjam magamnak?

:9:


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 6)

Heracles 3 - 1 Heerenveen (2 - 0) 
Nijmegen 3 - 4 Twente (3 - 3) 
Feyenoord 3 - 1 Groningen (0 - 1) 
Waalwijk 0 - 2 PSV Eindhoven (0 - 0) *Dzsudzsák*: *2 gólpassz *
Utrecht 2 - 0 Ajax (0 - 0) 
AZ Alkmaar 1 - 2 Vitesse (1 - 0) 
NAC Breda 2 - 2 Sparta Rotterdam (0 - 1) 
Roda 1 - 1 Den Haag (1 - 0) 
Venlo 2 - 1 Willem II (0 - 0) 
Groningen 2 - 2 Nijmegen (1 - 1) 
Utrecht 3 - 1 NAC Breda (0 - 0) 
2Den Haag 0 - 2 Feyenoord (0 - 1) 
Vitesse 1 - 5 Ajax (1 - 2) 
Willem II 1 - 3 Twente (1 - 2) 
Heerenveen 3 - 1 Waalwijk (1 - 0) 
Heracles 3 - 2 Roda (1 - 0) 
AZ Alkmaar 2 - 0 Venlo (1 - 0)

Az élcsoport: 
1. Twente 41
2. PSV 39 
3. Ajax 35
4. Feyenoord 28


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Sikeresen túléltük az őszt, hál' Istennek. A tavaszi menetelés-és a bajnoki cím- attól függ kit adnak el és kit hoznak. A Vidi mögött nagy pénzek vannak és márciusban jön Orbán.



A tavaszi menetelés?!  Bár nem szeretném ha Debrecen ellenesnek hinnél, de van egy olyan érzésem, hogy nem fogják bírni... az 1-3 hely között mindössze 4 pont van. A Videoton lufi meg ki fog pukkadni... Szép (?) és jó amit eddig csináltak, de törvényszerű, hogy egy csapat bele fog futni hullámvölgyekbe és ez el fog jönni tavasszal... a Debrecen, Újpest (?) , Fradi be fogja darálni a Videotont. Ha hozzák a kötelező meccseket akkor lehet keresni valójuk. (És ez igaz a Debrecenre is, tavasszal jönnek a Szuszába és köztudott, hogy ott mindenkinek remeg a lába! )
Más: Ma este (20:45) Roma - Lazio a sport2-n!


----------



## afca (2009 December 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca, mit játszott az Ajax?
> 
> Dobjam magamnak?
> 
> :9:


 Úgy tudtam!!!!Szándékosan nem írtam róla semmit!Holnapra valahogy kimagyarázom


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 6)

*SERIE A, 15. FORDULÓ* 


*Bologna–Udinese 2-1* (Adailton 27., Di Vaio 65., ill. Di Natale 45.)
*Fiorentina–Atalanta 2-0* (Vargas 26., Gilardino 88., kiállítva: Valdes 84. - Atalanta)
*Genoa–Parma 2-2* (Palacio 14., Palladini 66., ill. Biabiany 36., 58.)
*Livorno–Chievo 0-2* (Rigoni 12., Bentivoglio 67., kiállítva: Lucarelli 25. - Livorno) 
*Napoli–Bari 3-2* (Quagliarella 54., 89., Maggio 72., ill. Barreto 49., Ranocchia 62., kiállítva: Parisi 65., Ranocchia 92. - mindketten Bari)
*Palermo–Cagliari 2-1* (Budan 54., Kjaer 64., ill. Matri 24.)
*Siena–Catania 3-2* (Calaio 50., Terzi 56., Paolucci 61., ill. Martínez 14., 55.)
*Roma–Lazio 1-0* (Cassetti 78.)
*Szombat*
Milan–Sampdoria 3-0
Juventus–Internazionale 2-1 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>+21</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Milan</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>+8</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Juventus</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>+12</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Parma</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>+1</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Fiorentina</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6.*</TD><TD>*Roma*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*+3*</TD><TD>*24*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>7.</TD><TD>Genoa</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>8.</TD><TD>Sampdoria</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>−2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>9.</TD><TD>Napoli</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>10.</TD><TD>Cagliari</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Chievo</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Bari</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>+2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Palermo</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>−1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Udinese</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>−1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Bologna</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>−5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*16.*</TD><TD>*Lazio*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*−6*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Atalanta</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−10</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Livorno</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>−12</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Catania</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−10</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Siena</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>−11</TD><TD>9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bán Balázs (2009 December 7)

Talán az U20-U21 ből valami lesz!
Ha addig el nem rontják őket.


----------



## Bán Balázs (2009 December 7)

Így igaz!
Nagyon gyengék vagyunk.
Elment mellettünk a világ


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 7)

sverkos írta:


> A tavaszi menetelés?!  Bár nem szeretném ha Debrecen ellenesnek hinnél, de van egy olyan érzésem, hogy nem fogják bírni... az 1-3 hely között mindössze 4 pont van. A Videoton lufi meg ki fog pukkadni... Szép (?) és jó amit eddig csináltak, de törvényszerű, hogy egy csapat bele fog futni hullámvölgyekbe és ez el fog jönni tavasszal... a Debrecen, Újpest (?) , Fradi be fogja darálni a Videotont. Ha hozzák a kötelező meccseket akkor lehet keresni valójuk. (És ez igaz a Debrecenre is, tavasszal jönnek a Szuszába és köztudott, hogy ott mindenkinek remeg a lába! )
> Más: Ma este (20:45) Roma - Lazio a sport2-n!



Ha mi nem fogjuk bírni, a Vidi lufi kipukkad akkor ki lesz a bajnok????


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 7)

pisti72 írta:


> Ha mi nem fogjuk bírni, a Vidi lufi kipukkad akkor ki lesz a bajnok????


Te mondtad: Mindig jövőre... Újpesti mindig jövőre... 
Tavaly ezt skandáltál mindenhol, de idén eljött a mi időnk!!  Ha nyerjük az első 3 meccset tavasszal akkor jók lehetünk. Jövőre lesz 12 éve, hogy nem nyertünk bajnokságot. És a 12 bűvös, misztikus szám, ami egy bajnoki elsőség nélküli korszak végét jelenti. (remélem)


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 8)

sverkos írta:


> Te mondtad: Mindig jövőre... Újpesti mindig jövőre...
> Tavaly ezt skandáltál mindenhol, de idén eljött a mi időnk!!  Ha nyerjük az első 3 meccset tavasszal akkor jók lehetünk. Jövőre lesz 12 éve, hogy nem nyertünk bajnokságot. És a 12 bűvös, misztikus szám, ami egy bajnoki elsőség nélküli korszak végét jelenti. (remélem)



Hát ez az, hogy tavaly is volt és jövőre is lesz jövőre. Már ez a lemez megy 11 éve, nem unjátok még?


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 8)

*Megalázták Buzsáky Ákost a QPR-nál! *

Roppant kellemetlen helyzetbe hozta forrófejű edzője Buzsáky Ákost, az angol másodosztályú labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Queen's Park Rangers watfordi veresége után. Nem elég, hogy Jim Magilton kizárta az öltözőből a lefújást követően, a válogatott középpályása fél órán át fagyoskodott a pálya mellett, majd a nyilvános vécébe menekült a hideg elől. 

Botrányos végjáték követte a QPR 3-1-es watfordi vereségét a Championshipben. A kék-fehérek menedzsere olyannyira feldühödött játékosai hétfő esti produkcióján, hogy kulcsra zárta az öltözőajtót és alapos fejmosásban részesítette az ismét csak gyengén teljesítő garnitúrát. 
Igen ám, csakhogy a nagy kapkodásban a lila ködtől nem látta Magilton mester, hogy egyik játékosa, Buzsáky Ákos kintrekedt. A magyar fiú vizes dresszben volt kénytelen várakozni a pálya mellett, ám mivel mostanság Londonban sem harminc fok jellemzi az estéket, a válogatott középpályás fél órácskára a nyilvános vécébe menekült a hideg elől. 
A tréner csak annyit fűzött az esethez, hogy ami házon belül történik, az ott is marad... 
A QPR 20 forduló után a 10. helyen áll a Championshipben, Buzsáky egyébként az utolsó negyedórára szállt be.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 8)

pisti72 írta:


> Hát ez az, hogy tavaly is volt és jövőre is lesz jövőre. Már ez a lemez megy 11 éve, nem unjátok még?


Igazság szerint de.... Viszont ha jobban belegondolok akkor az egyik legkiegyensúlyozottabb csapat az NB I-ben az Újpest... Mindig csak a második hely... Akkor lesz a csapat bajnok amikor végre kíváncsiak lesznek rájuk, nem csak a Fradi, Videoton, meg a Debrecen ellen lesz átlépve az 5000-es nézőszám. Mert nem egy olyan meccs volt ahol a szurkolók hajtották bele őket a győzelembe, amikor a játék igen csak döcögött (lásd Fradi). 
Este BL szóval mindenki a TV elé... Hajrá Juve a Bayern meg menjen csak az Európakupába. Bár van egy olyan érzésem, hogy a Marseille - Real Madrid izgalmasabb meccs lesz...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQyAg7yTrB0


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 8)

*Szétkapkodhatják a Videotont *

Parádés őszt produkált a Videoton, Mezey György együttese vezeti a tabellát, ám a sokat megélt mesteredző szerint egy olyan miliőben, ahol kong a stadion az ürességtől, aligha lehet bajnokcsapatról beszélni. Ráadásul már most szétkapkodnák a piros-kék együttest, Horváth Gábor, Nagy Dániel és a házi gólkirály Alves iránt óriási az érdeklődés, ellenben több más játékos távozása biztosra vehető. Nagy lesz a jövés-menés a télen Fehérvárott. 

„Az átigazolási időszak már csak ilyen: ahol adottak a feltételek és a háttér, ott mozgolódnak a vezetők – vágott bele Mezey György -, s ez alól a Videoton sem kivétel. Arra törekszünk, hogy ne legyenek lejárt szerződésű játékosaink, mert akkor azok ingyen távozhatnak tőlünk, márpedig nem két fillért fektettünk beléjük, de így is bajban vagyunk: a brazil Alvesnek – akinek 2011 nyaráig szóló szerződését most akarjuk meghosszabbítani -, a válogatottban nemrég debütáló Horváth Gábornak vagy éppen Nagy Daninak akár háromszoros pénzt is kínálnak, s bizony van egy határ, ameddig mi elmehetünk. De ha már az igazolások: Demjén hiába fantasztikus tehetség, nálunk nem találja a helyét, Purovics rengetegbe került, de a posztján ott van Alves és Sitku, míg a csatár Farkas II Balázs sokszor nem a csapat érdekeit tartja szem előtt... Neveket ugyan most még nem mondhatok, de három posztra szeretnénk labdarúgókat igazolni.”

De vajon tartható-e az első hely, bajnok lesz a Videoton?

„A létesítmény, az akadémia, az elszánt vezetői és tulajdonosi akarat sem lehet elég biztosíték az aranyérem megszerzésére, hiszen a hangulat még sok kívánnivalót hagy maga mögött. Tudom, hogy a probléma mélyebben gyökerezik, de hiába tettünk meg mindent – főleg szerkezetben és arculatban, elszántság, motiváltság terén -, a nézők sajnos nagyon visszafogottan látogatták a Sóstói Stadiont, márpedig az ősszel két forduló kivételével végig az első helyen álltunk. S éppen ezért azt kell mondanom, hogy 1500-2000-es nézőszámmal nem lehet jövője egy bajnoki címért küzdő gárdának. Ezen feltétlenül változtatnunk kell!”


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 8)

*MLSZ: nem enyhítik a Fradi büntetését *

Tavaszi első hazai mérkőzését is zárt kapuk mögött kell játszania a Ferencvárosnak, ráadásul a 3 millió forintos pénzbírság is érvényben maradt – erről döntött a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség fellebbviteli bizottsága. Így a testület helyben hagyta a fegyelmi bizottság november 17-i döntését a Diósgyőr elleni botránnyal kapcsolatban. 

Emlékezetes, a hazai csapat szurkolótáborának egy része különböző pirotechnikai eszközöket hajított a pályára, sőt a nézőtéren is botrány tört ki. A játékvezető először félbeszakította a találkozót, majd az ismételt rendbontás után véget vetett az összecsapásnak.

A fellebbviteli testület az Újpest FC büntetését sem mérsékelte. A lila-fehér klub hívei Debrecenben vétettek a szabályok ellen, pirotechnikai eszközöket is használtak.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 8)

Jön: 

Juventus-Bayern München 
Makkabi Haifa-Bordeaux 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1. Bordeaux</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8-2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Juventus</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Bayern München</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5-4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Makkabi Haifa</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*B-CSOPORT* 
A *Manchester United* a csoportkör utolsó fordulója előtt már biztosan továbbjutó, csupán az a kérdés, hányadik helyen. A csoportelsőség bebiztosításához még egy pontot kell gyűjteniük a Vörös Ördögöknek. A csapat skót menedzsere, Sir Alex Ferguson összesen két védőt nevezhetett a *Wolfsburg *elleni keddi Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésre, Patrice Evrát és Oliver Gillt (a klubigazgató David Gill fiát). Gill még soha nem lépett pályára a felnőttcsapatban, akárcsak Magnus Eikrem, Cameron Stewart, Matt James és Oliver Norwood a keretből. Meglátjuk, mire lesz ez elég Edin Dzeko vagy Grafite ellen, ha bedobja a mélyvízbe Ferguson a klubigazgató fiát a Wolfsburg otthonában. 
Ha a németek győznek, és nem kapnak két gólt (tehát 1-0-ra, 2-1-re vagy több góllal), nem csak továbbjutnak, hanem az élen zárják a csoportot. Ha botlanak, az viszont nagyon sokba kerülhet, ugyanis ha a *CSZKA Moszkva *több pontot szerez náluk kedd este, akkor orosz csapat kíséri a 16 közé az MU-t. A *Besiktas *célja az Európa-liga, a törökök akkor örülhetnek, ha a Wolfsburg nem kap ki, ők pedig 1-0-ra vagy több góllal nyernek. 


Jön: 
Wolfsburg-Manchester United 
Besiktas-CSZKA Moszkva 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA: *</THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1. Manchester United</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7-5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Wolfsburg</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8-5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. CSZKA Moszkva</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Besiktas</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>4
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*C-CSOPORT* 
Ebben a kvartettben is nagy a tülekedés, bát látszólag egyszerű a *Real Madrid* és a Milan helyzete. A királyi gárda a *Marseille *otthonában, Stade Velodorome-ban vendégeskedik, ahol már egy kétgólos vereséggel is továbblép, egy "alcorcóni" fiaskóval azonban kizuhanna a BL-ből, sőt már egy 0-3-mal is, amennyiben a *Milan *is nyer *Zürichben*. A piros-feketéknek a győzelem esetén nem kell számolgatniuk, egyéb esetben a Marseille kezében a sorsuk. 
A Real Madridban nem szerepelhet Kaká ágyéksérülés miatt, Raúl ugorhat be helyette, Lassana Diarra is visszatér, a hétvégén eltiltását töltötte. 
Jön: 

FC Zürich-Milan 
Marseille-Real Madrid 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Real Madrid</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Milan</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Marseille</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Zürich</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>−9</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*D-CSOPORT* 

A *Chelsea *és a *Porto *is bebizonyította, messzire juthat ebben a kiírásban, az *Atlético Madrid* azonban csődöt mondott, a ciprusi* APOEL Nikóziával* került "egy súlycsoportba". A Rojiblancók az Európa-ligával vigasztalódhatnak, de ha az APOEL esetleg nyer a Stamford Bridge-en, abbanaz esetben számukra is csak a három pont elfogadható. 
Jön: 

Chelsea-APOEL Nicosia 
Atlético Madrid-Porto 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1. Chelsea </TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Porto</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Atlético Madrid</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. APOEL Nicosia </TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 8)

Csak regelni kell és mennek is a meccsek csúcsminőségben!

http://www.digisport.hu/live/play/1482


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 9)

LABDARÚGÓ BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, C-CSOPORT
FC ZÜRICH - AC MILAN 1-1 (1-0)

Letzigrund, Zürich. Vezette: Proenca - Trigo, Ramalho (portugálok)

ZÜRICH: Leoni - Koch, Barmettler, Tihinen, Rochat - Okonkwo, Aegerter, Gajic (Margairaz, 82.) - Djurics (Lampi, 66.), Alphonse, Nikci (Vonlanthen, 74.). Vezetőedző: Bernard Challandes.

Cserék: Guatelli (kapus), Lampi, Margraiz, Vonlanthen, Mehmedi, Büchel, Schönbächler.

MILAN: Dida - Abate, Nesta, Thiago Silva (Kaladze, 20.), Antonini - Pirlo, Seedorf, Ambrosini (Flamini, 55.) - Pato, Borriello (Inzaghi, 84.), Ronaldinho. Vezetőedző: Leonardo.

Cserék: Storari (kapus), Kaladze, Inzaghi, Huntelaar, Flamini, Jankulovski, Di Gennaro. 
Gólszerző: Gajic (29.), ill. Ronaldinho (64. - 11-esből)
Sárga lap: Barmettler (43.), ill. Abate (77.), Seedorf (86.)
Piros lap: Rochat (63.)


MARSEILLE - REAL MADRID 1-3 (1-1)

Stade Vélodrome, Marseille. Vezette: Stark - Salver, Pickel (németek)
MARSEILLE: Mandanda - Bonnart, Diawara, Heinze, Taiwo - Abriel, Lucho, Cissé (Koné, 62.), Cheyrou, Niang (Valbuena, 68.) - Brandao (Morientes, 78.). Vezetőedző: Didier Deschamps.

Cserék: Elinton (kapus), Hilton, Kaboré, Mbia, Koné, Morientes, Valbuena.

REAL MADRID: Casillas - Sergio Ramos, Pepe, Albiol, Arbeola - Lass, Xabi Alonso (M. Diarra, 78.), Van der Vaart (Raúl, 72.), Marcelo - Higuaín (Benzema, 63.), C. Ronaldo. Vezetőedző: Manuel Pellegrini.

Cserék: Dudek (kapus), Gago, Diarra, Raúl, Benzema, Garay, Granero. 
Gólszerző: Lucho (11.), ill. C. Ronaldo (5., 80.), Albiol (60.)
Sárga lap: Brandao (9.), Heinze (63.), ill. Higuaín (29.), Xabi Alonso (38.), Casillas (66.) 

A csoport végeredménye: 
1. Real Madrid 6 4 1 1 15-7 8 13
2. Milan 6 2 3 1 8-7 1 9
3. Marseille 6 2 1 3 10-10 0 7
4. FC Zürich 6 1 1 4 5-14 -9 4


ATLÉTICO MADRID - FC PORTO 0-3 (0-2) 

Vicente Calderón, Madrid. Vezette: Lannoy - Dansault, Ugo (francia)
ATLÉTICÓ: Asenjo - Valera (Antonio López, 46.), Juanito, Perea, Álvaro - Maxi Rodríguez (Reyes, 68.), Paulo Assuncao, Cléber, Simao - Forlán, Agüero (Jurado, 48.). Vezetőedző: Quique Sánchez Flores.

Cserék: De Gea (kapus), Antonio López, Pernía, Jurado, Camacho, Reyes, Ibanez.
PORTO: Helton - Fucile, Bruno Alves, Maicon (Sapunaru, 59.), Álvaro Pereira - Valeri (Guarín, 62.), Fernando, Raul Meireles - Hulk, Falcao (Varela, 70.), Rodríguez. Vezetőedző: Jesualdo Ferriera.

Cserék: Beto (kapus), Guarín, Belluschi, Mariano González, Varela, Farías, Sapuranu. 
Gólszerző: Bruno Alves (2.), Falcao (15.), Hulk (76.)
Sárga lap: Simao (43.), Agüero (44.), Juanito (88.), ill. Guarín (72.)


CHELSEA - APOEL NICOSIA 2-2 (2-1)

Stamford Bridge, London. Vezette: Trefoloni - Nicoletti, Maggiani (olaszok)
CHELSEA: Turnbull - Belletti, Terry, Carvalho, Zsirkov - Essien (Lampard, 27.), Obi Mikel - J. Cole, Kakuta (Borini, 73.), Malouda - Drogba. Menedzser: Carlo Ancelotti.

Cserék: Hilário (kapus), Ivanovics, Lampard, Anelka, Bruma, Borini, Philliskirk.
APOEL: Kiotisz - Purszaitidész, Broerse, Paulo Jorge, Haxhi (Elia, 34.) - Haralambidesz, Nuno Morais, Michail, Kosowski (Miroszavljevics, 70.) - Hélio, Zewlakow (Breska, 83.). Vezetőedző: Ivan Jovanovics.

Cserék: Kisszasz (kapus), Papatanasziu, Szatsziasz, Elia, Jean, Miroszavljevics, Breska. 
Gólszerző: Essien (19.), Drogba (26.), ill. Zewlakow (6.), Miroszavljevics (87.)
Sárga lap: Zsirkov (18.), ill. Purszaitidész (85.)

A csoport végeredménye: 
1. Chelsea 6 4 2 0 11-4 7 14
2. Porto 6 4 0 2 8-3 5 12
3. Atlético Madrid 6 0 3 3 3-12 -9 3
4. APOEL Nicosia 6 0 3 3 4-7 -3 3


JUVENTUS-BAYERN 1-4 (1-1)

Stadio Olimpico, vezeti: Busacca (svájci)
JUVENTUS: Buffon - Cáceres, Legrottaglie, Cannavaro, Grosso - Camoranesi, Melo (Giovinco, 80.), Marchisio - Diego (Amauri, 65.) - Trezeguet, Del Piero (Poulsen, 46.). Vezetőedző: Ciro Ferrara.
Cserepad: Manninger, Salihamidzic, Amauri, Poulsen, Giovinco, Grygera, Tiago.
BAYERN: Butt - Lahm, Van Buyten, Demichelis, Badstuber - Müller, Van Bommel, Schweinsteiger, Pranjic (Robben, 73.) - Gómez, Olic (Tyimoscsuk, 79.). Vezetőedző: Louis van Gaal.
Cserepad: Kraft, Braafheid, Hamit Altintop, Robben, Breno, Klose, Tyimoscsuk. 
Gólszerző: Trezeguet (19.), ill. Butt (30. - 11-esből), Olic (51.), Gómez (84.), Tyimoscsuk (92.) 
Sárga lap: Pranjic (7.), Schweinsteiger (59.), Demichelis (71.)

MAKKABI HAIFA-BORDEAUX 0-1 (0-1)

Ramat Gan, vezeti: Eriksson (svéd).
MAKKABI: Davidovics - Mesumar, Teixera, Kejnan, Maszilela - Golasza (Harazi, 71.), Kajal, Kulma, Gadir - Refaeleov, Dvalisvili (Arbeitman, 46.). Vezetőedző: Elisa Levi.
Cserepad: Edri, Harazi, Majmon, Tawatha, Oszman, Arbeitman, Zaguri. 
BORDEAUX: Ramé - Jurietti, Sané, Placente, Wendel - Saivet, Traoré (Sertic, 79.), Fernando, Jussie - Cavenaghi, Bellion. Vezetőedző: Laurent Blanc. 
Cserepad: Keita, Lasne, Sertic, Glombard. 
Gólszerző: Jussie (13.) 
Sárga lap: Kulma (39.)

A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Bordeaux 6 5 1 0 9-2 16
2. Bayern München 6 3 1 2 9-5 10
3. Juventus 6 2 2 2 4-7 8
4. Makkabi Haifa 6 0 0 6 0-8 0


WOLFSBURG-MANCHESTER UNITED 1-3 (0-1)

VfL Arena, vezeti: Kuipers (holland).
WOLFSBURG: Benaglio - Riether, Ricardo Costa, Barzagli, Schaefer - Hasebe (Ziani, 72.), Josué, Gentner - Grafite (Dejagah, 72.), Misimovic, Dzeko. Vezetőedző: Armin Veh.
Cserepad: Lenz, Simunek, Ziani, Johnson, Madlung, Pekarik, Dejagah. 
MANCHESTER UNITED: Kuszczak - Pak, Fletcher, Carrick, Evra - Nani (Valencia, 74.), Gibson, Scholes, Welbeck (Obertan, 74.) - Anderson - Owen. Menedzser: Sir Alex Ferguson.
Cserepad: Foster, Valencia, Obertan, Eikrem, James, Gill, Stewart. 
Gólszerző: Dzeko (56.), ill. Owen (43., 84., 91.) 
Wolfsburgban a szünet előtt Owen bólintott a bal alsóba egy bal oldali beadást, pedig a németek játékában volt benne a gól, kétszer is ziccert hibáztak. Dzeko hasonló szituációban, erőből stukkolt a léc alá az 56. percben (1-1). Obertan kötött a hajrában csomót a német védők lábára, majd gólt lövetett a kapu előtt árválkodó Owennel. Az angol aranylabdás a végén a félpályáról indulva gyalogolt a tizenhatosig, hogy aztán hanyagul átemelje Benagliót. 

BESIKTAS-CSZKA MOSZKVA 1-2 (0-1)

Inönü, vezeti: Hansson (svéd).
BESIKTAS: Ibrahim Kas, Sivok, Ferrari, Ibrahim Üzülmez - Ernst, Ibrahim Toraman, Fink - Tello, Ekrem Dag - Bobo. Vezetőedző: Mustafa Denizli.
Cserepad: Korcan, Ismail Köybasi, Nihat, Nobre, Tabata, Ugur Inceman, Yusuf Simsek.
CSZKA MOSZKVA: Akinfejev - Odiah, Semberas, V. Berezuckij, Sennyikov - Kraszics (Oliseh, 82.), Aldonyin, Rahimics, Mamajev - Necid (Grigorjev, 97.), Dzagojev. Vezetőedző: Leonyid Szluckij.
Cserepad: Pomazan, Maazou, Guilherme, Oliseh, Sztoljarenko, Grgorjev, Zabolotni. 
Gólszerző: Bobo (86.), ill. Kraszics (41.), Aldonyin (95.) 
Sárga lap: Fink (66.), Toraman (85.), ill. Odiah (27.), Mamajev (38.) 
Kraszics zseniális gólja törte meg a gólcsendet, a 41. percben kiszorított helyzetből varrta fel a léc alá a labdát Isztambulban. Bobo a 86. percben közelről alakította egyenlőre az állást, de ezzel nem még nem volt vége Aldonyin gondoskodott a túlórában arról, hogy duplán ünneplhessenek a moszkvaiak. A 16 között a CSZKA.

A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Manchester United 6 4 1 1 10-6 13
2. CSZKA Moszkva 6 3 1 2 10-10 10
3. Wolfsburg 6 2 1 3 9-8 7
4. Besiktas 6 1 1 4 3-8 4


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 9)

*Őrület! Edzője lefejelte Buzsákyt! *

Viharnak indult egy kanál vízben, aztán vihar lett az egész angol sportsajtóban: mint azt kedden megírtuk, a Watford elleni 3-1-es vereséget követően sajátos stílusban, mondjuk úgy, őrjöngve „értékelt” a Queen's Park Rangers menedzsere: Jim Magilton még az öltözőből is kizárta Buzsáky Ákost. Szerdán több lap, köztük a Daily Mail is címlapon hozta a sztorit, annyi kiegészítéssel, hogy a mester le is fejelte a magyar válogatott középpályását... 

Szinte hihetetlen, de igaznak tűnik. Az angol másodosztályú labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő QPR magyar futballistáját alaposan megalázta edzője. 
Kedden még csak annyit lehetett tudni, hogy Magilton fél órára kizárta Buzsákyt az öltözőből, akinek így a hideg elől egy nyilvános vécébe kellett menekülnie. Vicc, de olybá tűnik, a történet mégsem ennyire mókás. 
A magyar nemzeti együttesben eddig 17-szer szerepelt középpályást - angol lapértesülések szerint - nemcsak kirekesztették az öltözőből a watfordi vereséget követően, de a két fél össze is szólalkozott, minek végén a tréner egyszerűen lefejelte saját játékosát. 
Buzsáky képviselője szerdán természetesen megtette a megfelelő lépéseket, a klub hivatalos honlapja pedig annyit közölt: „A Vicarage Roadon történt hétfői események miatt Jim Magiltont azonnali hatállyal felfüggesztettük, jelenleg belső vizsgálat folyik az ügyben.” 
A londoniak annyi kiegészítést tettek az esethez, hogy miután hét meccsből csak egyet nyert meg a kék-fehér alakulat - és zuhant a kiábrándító tizedik helyre -, az edző előbb Damion Stewartot vette elő, aztán Buzsákyhoz fordult. 
A 27 éves magyar fiú állítólag megvonta a vállát, ekkor borult el a menedzser agya. Patrick Agyemang ugrott a verekedők közé, s bár vér nem folyt, az eset elég kínosnak tűnik. 
_„__Nem került szóba, hogy átadólistára tesznek, profi futballista lévén, a következő meccsre koncentrálok. Három pontra vagyunk a már rájátszást jelentő hatodik helytől, szóval semmi sincs veszve_ - kommentált Buzsáky, aki láthatóan nem igazán akart reagálni a történtekre. 
John Gorman másodedző és Keith Ryan, a tartalékok trénere ugyanakkor nem akar addig dolgozni, amíg Magiltont „tiltólistán” tartják. A klub szerdán este válságértekezletet tart, ahol mindenkinek ott kell lennie.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 9)

*Fehérvárra igazolt az újpesti karmester *

Sándor György, az Újpest labdarúgócsapatának négyszeres válogatott középpályása szerdán két és féléves szerződést kötött a Videotonnal – erősítette meg a két klub hivatalos honlapja. 


A legutóbbi, Belgium elleni válogatott mérkőzésen is lehetőséget kapott 25 esztendős játékos Zuglóban, a BVSC-ben nevelkedett, majd 2001-ben igazolt Újpestre. A lilákon kívül – a fiókcsapatnak számító Fót mellett – a Győri ETO-ban futballozott, a 2004-2005-ös szezonban. 

A hazai élvonalon kívül külföldön is játszott, 2008 tavaszán az angol Plymouth Argyle, majd a 2008-2009-es szezon második felében a bolgár Liteksz Lovecs játékosa volt.

Sándor György két és fél éves szerződést kötött a Videotonnal. A szerződés aláírásakor a vidi.hu érdeklődésére elmondta, nyáron járt volna le a szerződése, ezért úgy érzi, átigazolásával valamennyi érdekelt fél jól járt. 

Az álma továbbra is az, hogy a nemzetközi futball világában jegyzett, magasra taksált klubban játsszon, és az ehhez vezető úton fontos állomás a szerdán aláírt megállapodás


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 9)

Jön:


<TABLE width=460 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>*2009. DECEMBER 9. SZERDA *

​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*E*

​</TD><TD width=200>Liverpool

​</TD><TD width=33>-

​</TD><TD width=200>Fiorentina

​</TD><TD width=64>

Élő
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*E*

​</TD><TD>Lyon

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Debrecen

​</TD><TD>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*F*

​</TD><TD>Internazionale

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Rubin Kazany

​</TD><TD>

Élő
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*F*

​</TD><TD>Dinamó Kijev

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Barcelona

​</TD><TD>

Élő
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*G*

​</TD><TD>VfB Stuttgart

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Unirea Urziceni

​</TD><TD>
Élő
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*G*

​</TD><TD>Sevilla

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Rangers

​</TD><TD>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*H*

​</TD><TD>Olympiacos

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>Arsenal

​</TD><TD>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*H*

​</TD><TD>Standard

​</TD><TD>-

​</TD><TD>AZ Alkmaar

​</TD><TD>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Az Élő-vel jelölteket itt tudjátok nézni regelés után

http://m.digisport.hu/
​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 9)

Shevchenko írta:


> Csak regelni kell és mennek is a meccsek csúcsminőségben!
> 
> http://www.digisport.hu/live/play/1482


 
Kösz az infót, gyorsan regisztráltam!
Ma az Urziceninek szurkolok, csak egy döntetlenre van szükségük!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 9)

Én meg a Debrecennek!
Nem mentem Lyonba, mert már nincs kedvem (tudjátok lóvé 
Egy kocsmában nézem a haverokkal.


----------



## afca (2009 December 9)

Buzsákyt lefejelte az edzője??Nagy ügy,nálunk meg pofonverték annakidején Werner Lorantot a DAC volt edzőjét.Le is lépet rögtönúgy csalogatták vissza


----------



## afca (2009 December 9)

pisti72 írta:


> Én meg a Debrecennek!
> Nem mentem Lyonba, mert már nincs kedvem (tudjátok lóvé
> Egy kocsmában nézem a haverokkal.


 Bazdmeg X-re tettem ha elkúrják kinyírom mind a tizenegyet!!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 9)

afca írta:


> Bazdmeg X-re tettem ha elkúrják kinyírom mind a tizenegyet!!!!


 

Merész dolog X-re tenni,szerintem sima 3:0 sajnos


----------



## afca (2009 December 9)

Meg kell,hogy említsek itt ezen a fórumon három Magyarországi szurkolót akik eljöttek hozzánk Dunaszerdahelyre szurkolni a DAC-Nyitra meccsre.Mindegyikük az ÉRD csapatának szurkol.Nagyon szépen köszönjük nektek fiúk.Remélem még sokszor meglátogattok minket!!HajráÉRD!!

​


----------



## afca (2009 December 9)

Shevchenko írta:


> Merész dolog X-re tenni,szerintem sima 3:0 sajnos


 Bátraké a szerencse!!!Én hiszek bennük!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 9)

Leszoptuk Lyonban is a csigazabálókat. A 4-ből 2 gól elkerülhető lett volna. 
Azért jó volt a BL ben játszani. A sok fanyalgó pest buzi a seggét a földhöz verte volna, ha ugyanezt az utat bejárhatja, mint a Loki.
Köszönjük fiúk, szép volt.

Jövőre jobb lesz!!!!​


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 9)

A Debrecen az első félidőben még kiegyenlített meccset vívott a Lyonnal, némi figyelmetlenség a magyarok részéről azonban elég volt ahhoz, hogy a hazaiak már ekkor 2 gólos előnyre tegyenek szert.
Ahogy Herczeg András mondta, a francia együttes mindenféleképpen jobb volt ma a Lokinál, amely csapat a védelmi kihagyások nélkül valószínűleg csak szorosabbá tudta volna tenni a meccset, a pontok elosztásába nem lett volna beleszólása.
- Jól játszottunk az első félidőben, két hatalmas egyéni hiba előzte meg a gólokat - értékelt a Digi TV-nek a meccs után a DVSC klubmenedzsere. - A második találat óriási helyezkedési hiba eredménye volt, addig a Lyon nem is nagyon találta a fogást rajtunk. Nemzetközi szinten ilyet nem szabad csinálni, mindenesetre a második félidőben már érvényesítette erőfölényét a Lyon. A hazai porondon könnyebben tovább lehet lépni az ilyesmin, ám amikor ilyen nagynevű ellenfél ellen kapunk gólokat nagy hibákból, az jobban megtöri a játékosokat. Ha ezek nincsenek, a Lyon valószínűleg akkor is megnyeri a mérkőzést, de talán nem ekkora különbséggel.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 10)

pisti72 írta:


> Leszoptuk Lyonban is a csigazabálókat. A 4-ből 2 gól elkerülhető lett volna.
> Azért jó volt a BL ben játszani. A sok fanyalgó pest buzi a seggét a földhöz verte volna, ha ugyanezt az utat bejárhatja, mint a Loki.
> Köszönjük fiúk, szép volt.
> 
> Jövőre jobb lesz!!!!​



Vidit elöbb meg kell előzni


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 10)

LABDARÚGÓ BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, E-CSOPORT, 6. FORDULÓ: 
LYON - DEBRECEN 4-0 (2-0) 

Lyon, Stade de Gerland, vezette: Florian Meyer (Carsten Kadach, Sönke Glindemann) - mindhárman németek 
LYON: Lloris - Réveillere, Cris, Boumsong, Cissokho - Gonalons, Makoun (Källström, 73.), Delgado - Govou (Pjanic, 29.), Gomis (Lisandro López, 67.), Bastos. Vezetőedző: Claude Puel. 
(kispad: Vercoutre, Källström, Pjanic, Lisandro, Ederson, Tafer, Gassama) 
DEBRECEN: Pantics - Bodnár (Bernáth, 52.), Mészáros, Mijadinoszki, Laczkó - Czvitkovics, Szélesi, Ramos (Kiss Z., 57.), Szakály P. (Feczesin, 75.) - Varga - Coulibaly. Klubmenedzser: Herczeg András. 
(kispad: Verpecz, Dombi, Feczesin, Komlósi, Bernáth, Kiss Z., Oláh) 
Gólszerző: Gomis (25.), Bastos (45.), Pjanic (59.), Cissokho (76.)
Sárga lap: Ramos (39.) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
LIVERPOOL - FIORENTINA 1-2 (1-0) 

Liverpool, Anfield, vezette: Damir Skomina (Primoz Arhar, Marko Stancin) - mindhárman szlovénok 
LIVERPOOL: Cavalieri - Darby, Skrtel, Agger, Insúa - Benajun, Aquilani (Pacheco, 76.), Mascherano (Fábio Aurélio, 86.), Dossena, Gerrard - Kuyt (Fernando Torres, 65.). Menedzser: Rafael Benítez. 
(kispad: Reina, Fernando Torres, Fábio Aurélio, Kirjakosz, Carragher, Spearing, Pacheco) 
FIORENTINA: Frey - Comotto, Natali, Kröldrup, Pasqual - Jörgensen (Vargas, 71.), Donadel, Montolivo, De Silvestri (Castillo , 83.) - Santana (Marchionni, 71.) - Gilardino. Vezetőedző: Cesare Prandelli. 
(kispad: Avramov, Seculin, Vargas, Castillo, Marchionni, Aya, Carraro) 
Gólszerző: Benajun (43.), ill. Jörgensen (63.), Gilardino (92.) 
Sárga lap: Montolivo (66.), Gilardino (93.

A csoport végeredménye: 
1.	Fiorentina 6	5	0	1	14-7	7	15
2.	Lyon 6	4	1	1	12-3	9	13
3.	Liverpool 6	2	1	3	5-7	-2	7
4.	DEBRECEN 6	0	0	6	5-19	-14	0


BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, F CSOPORT, 6. FORDULÓ: 
INTERNAZIONALE - RUBIN KAZANY 2-0 (1-0) 

Giuseppe Meazza, Milánó. Vezeti: Vink - Ten Hoove, van den Ven (hollandok) 
Inter: Júlio César - Maicon, Lúcio, Samuel (Cordóba 15.), Zanetti - Sztankovics (Cambiasso 52.), Sneijder, Motta - Eto'o, Balotelli (Muntari 75.), Milito. Vezetőedző: José Mourinho. 
Cserék: Toldo (kapus), Cordóba, Muntari, Vieira, Suazo, Cambiasso, Materazzi. 
Rubin: Rizsikov - Kalesin, Szalukvadze, César Navas, Popov - Rjazancev (Baljajkin 86.), Noboa (Bisztrov 81.), Szemak, Murawski - Gökdeniz (Kaszajev 74.) - Domínguez. Vezetőedző: Kurban Bergyijev. 
Cserék: Revisvili (kapus), Ansaldi, Bisztrov, Sibaya, Baljajkin, Gorbanits, Kaszajev. 
Gólszerző: Eto'o (31.), Balotelli (64.) 
Sárga lap: Balotelli (47.), Lúcio (69.), ill. Murawski (28.), Cesar Navas (42.)

DINAMO KIJEV-BARCELONA 1-2 (1-1) 

Valerij Lobanovszkij Stadion, Kijev. Vezeti: Webb - Cann, Mullarkey (angolok) 

Dinamo: Sovkovszkij - Jeremenko, Jusszuf, Betao, Magrao (Ninkovics 75.) - Leandro, Mihalik, Vukojevics - Sevcsenko, Milevszkij, Jarmolenko. Vezetőedző: Valerij Gazzajev. 

Cserék: Bogus (kapus), Ghioane, Alijev, Guszev, Kravets, Neszmacsnij, Ninkovics. 

Barcelona: Valdés - Alves, Piqué (Márquez 88.), Puyol, Abidal - Xavi, Busquets, Keita - Messi, Ibrahimovic, Iniesta (Pedro 82.). Vezetőedző: Pep Guardiola. 

Cserék: Pinto (kapus), Márquez, Bojan, Henry, Pedro, Maxwell, Touré. 

Gólszerző: Milevszkij (2.), ill. Xavi (33.), Messi (86.) 

Sárga lap: Leandro (51.), Vukojevics (55.), Mihalik (78.), Sevcsenko (88.), ill. Piqué (45.), Ibrahimovic (78.), Xavi (84.)

A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Barcelona 6 3 2 1 7–3 11
2. Internazionale 6 2 3 1 7–6 9
3. Rubin Kazany 6 1 3 2 4–6 6
4. Dinamo Kijev 6 1 2 3	7–9 
5


G-CSOPORT 
STUTTGART-UNIREA 3-1 (3-0) 

Stuttgart, Mercedes-Benz-Arena, vezette: Kassai Viktor (magyar). 
STUTTGART: Lehmann - Celozzi, Tasci, Delpierre, Boka - Gebhart, Träsch, Khedira (Kuzmanovics, 60.), Hleb (Rudy, 54.) - Marica (Cacau, 83.), Pogrebnyak. Vezetőedző: Christian Gross. 
Cserék: Ulreich - kapus, Niedermeier, Rudy, Cacau, Magnin, Kuzmanovics, Schieber. 
UNIREA: Arlauskis - Bordeanu, B. Fernandes, Mehmedovics, Brandán - Apostol (Todoran, 85.), Paduretu - Semedo, Onofras (Varga 46.), Balan (Rusescu, 62.) - Bilasco. Vezetőedző: Dan Petrescu. 
Cserék: Tudor - kapus, Todoran, Paraschiv, Varga, Rusescu, Nicu, Frunza. 
Gólszerző: Marica (5.), Träsch (8.), Pogrebnyak (11.), ill. Semedo (46.) 
Sárga lap: Bilasco (44.), Apostol (68.), Brandán (75.)


SEVILLA-RANGERS 1-0 (1-0) 

Sevilla, Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán Stadion, vezette: Bertrand Layec (francia). 
SEVILLA: Palop - Konko, Cala, Dragutinovics, F. Navarro - J. Navas (Koné, 81.), Zokora, Romaric (Duscher, 73.), Capel - Renato, Kanouté (Negredo, 60.). Vezetőedző: Manuel Jiménez. 
Cserék: J. Varas - kapus, Duscher, Koné, Negredo, Lolo, Perotti, J. Carlos. 
RANGERS: McGregor - Whittaker, Weir, Bougherra, Papac - Thomson, McCulloch - Beasley (Lafferty, 46.), Davis, Smith (Fleck, 84.) - Miller (Novo, 46.). Vezetőedző: Walter Smith. 
Cserék: Alexander - kapus, Novo, Lafferty, Fleck, Loy, Little, Wilson. 
Gólszerző: Kanouté (8. - 11-esből) 
Sárga lap: Papac (35.), Lafferty (73.), Bougherra (84.)

A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Sevilla	6	4	1	1	11	4	13
2. Stuttgart	6	2	3	1	9	7	9
3. Unirea	6	2	2	2	8	8	8
4. Rangers	6	0	2	4	4	13	2

OLYMPIAKOSZ-ARSENAL 1-0 (0-0) 

Athén, Karaiszkakisz-stadion, vezette: Lucilio Batista (portugál). 
OLYMPIAKOSZ: Nikopolidisz - Galiciosz, A. Papadopulosz, Mellberg, R. Bravo - Galletti, Dudu (Domi, 86.), Maresca, Leonardo - Óscar (Pantosz, 90+3.) - Mitroglu. Vezetőedző: Zico. 
Cserék: Pardo - kapus, K. Papadopulosz, Domi, Zsairi, Nikliciotisz, Pantosz, Kacikojannisz. 
ARSENAL: Fabianski - Gilbert, Bartley, Silvestre, Cruise - Walcott, Ramsey, Song, Mérida, Wilshere (Sunu, 76.) - Vela. Menedzser: Arsene Wenger. 
Cserék: Mannone - kapus, Coquelin, Eastmond, Ayling, Randall, Sunu 
Gólszerző: Leonardo (47.) 
Sárga lap: Leonardo (28.), ill. Mérida (40.)


STANDARD LIEGE-AZ ALKMAAR 1-1 (0-1) 

Liege, Schlessin-stadion, vezette: Martin Atkinson (angol). 
STANDARD LIEGE: Bolat - Camozzato, Sarr, Felipe (Cyriac, 85.), Mulemo - Dalmat (Traoré, 80.), De Camargo, Nicaise, Witsel - Mbokani, Jovanovics. Vezetőedző: Bölöni László. 
Cserék: Van Hout - kapus, Goreux, R. Rocha, Traoré, Gerson, Angeli, Cyriac. 
AZ ALKMAAR: Romero - Jaliens, Moisander, Moreno, Pocognoli - Mendes, Schaars - Dembélé, El-Hamdaui (Pellé, 90.), Holman (Martens, 46.) - Lens (Wernbloom, 72.). Vezetőedző: Martin Haar. 
Cserék: Heijblok - kapus, Martens, Klavan, Wernbloom, Van der Velden, Swerts, Pellé. 
Gólszerző: Bolat (90+5.), ill. Lens (42.) 
Sárga lap: Pocognoli (43.), Jaliens (87.)


A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Arsenal	6	4	1	1	12	5	13
2. Olympiakosz	6	3	1	2	4	5	10
3. Standard Liege	6	1	2	3	7	9	5
4. AZ Alkmaar	6	0	4	2	4	8	4


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 10)

December 18-án sorsolják a nyolcaddöntők párosításait. Most olvastam, hogy Coulibaly-t figyelik francia klubok... A Markus Babbel hálás lehet a Stuttgarti focistáknak, mert ezzel a győzelemmel (és továbbjutással) megtarthatja az állását. Meglepetésnek mondható ez a mértékű győzelem, ugyanis komoly gondjai vannak a Stuttgartnak a bajnokságban.
Focira nem igazán érdemes fogadni...  Én már elég régóta túlnyomó részt NHL meccsekre fogadok, mert azoknak nagyobb a szorzója és sokkal kiszámíthatóbb.


----------



## afca (2009 December 10)

Shevchenko írta:


> Vidit elöbb meg kell előzni


 Meglessz!!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 10)

Brasov írta:


> Stuttgart 3-1 Urziceni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Igen, szép volt! Ez a kis csapat bebizonyította, hogy kevés pénzzel is lehet nagyot álmodni!

A 17000 lakosú kisváros labdarúgócsapata története során először 2003-ban jutott fel a B-ligába, ahonnan 2006-ban feljutott az első osztályba. Az első szezonban a 10. helyet szerezte meg, ezt követően a 2007-08-as idényben az 5. helyen végzett, ami biztosította az 2007–2008-as UEFA-kupa szereplését. Ugyanebben az idényben a Román kupa döntőjéig menetelt, ahol a CFR Cluj bizonyult jobbnak 2-1-gyel.
2009-ben megnyerte a bajnoki címet.
Tegnap este azért harcolt, hogy bejusson Európa legjobb 16 csapata közzé! A pénzhiány miatt megszakadt ez a szép álom, a hiányzó három játékost nem tudtuk pótolni, a helyzet annyira elkeserítô volt, hogy az egyik hátvéd végig sérülten kellett játsszon, mert a kispadon nem ült cserejátékos...ha már nagyon vérzett, akkor lehozták ápolni.
Nem baj, így is 8 pontot szereztek s tavasszal ott lesznek a JUVENTUS s a LIVERPOOL mellett!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 December 10)

sverkos írta:


> December 18-án sorsolják a nyolcaddöntők párosításait. Most olvastam, hogy Coulibaly-t figyelik francia klubok... A Markus Babbel hálás lehet a Stuttgarti focistáknak, mert ezzel a győzelemmel (és továbbjutással) megtarthatja az állását. Meglepetésnek mondható ez a mértékű győzelem, ugyanis komoly gondjai vannak a Stuttgartnak a bajnokságban.
> Focira nem igazán érdemes fogadni...  Én már elég régóta túlnyomó részt NHL meccsekre fogadok, mert azoknak nagyobb a szorzója és sokkal kiszámíthatóbb.


 
Markus Babbelt leváltották, Christian Gross a Stuttgart új edzôje!
Nézzük a dolog jó oldalát, a góllal s a gólpasszal Ciprian Marica kivívta az új edzô elismerését! :grin:


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 10)

Egy érdekes interjú a Loki klubigazgatójával:
http://www.origo.hu/sport/focivilag/bajnokokligaja/20091210-a-loki-blkalandjanak-tanulsagai.html


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 10)

Minden tisztelet az Unirea-nak. Megelőzni a Glasgow Rangers-t a BL ben nem semmi dolog.


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 10)

A játék többi elemében a számok nem mutatnak jelentős különbséget az európai élmezőny és a Debrecen között, a kapura tartó lövésekben például a középmezőnyhöz tartozik a magyar csapat.
A Debrecen pont nélkül, 5-19-es gólkülönbséggel zárta a csoportküzdelmeket, így a negyedik helyen végzett az olasz Fiorentina, a francia Olympique Lyon és az angol FC Liverpool mögött.
A góllövőlista élmezőnye:
6 gólos: Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid), 4 gólos: Michael Owen (Manchester United), Milos Krasic (CSZKA Moszkva), Edin Dzeko (VfL Wolfsburg), 3 gólos: Didier Drogba (Chelsea), Grafite (VfL Wolfsburg), Nicolas Anelka (Chelsea), Alberto Gilardino (Fiorentina), Miralem Pjanic (Olympique Lyon), Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal), Falcao (FC Porto), Hulk (FC Porto), Alan Dzagojev (CSZKA Moszkva)
A Debrecenből Rudolf Gergely és Adamo Coulibaly két-két gólt szerzett, mellettük Czvitkovics Péter volt még egy alkalommal eredményes.
Gólpasszok:
4: Luis Fabiano (Sevilla), Tomas Necid (CSZKA Moszkva), Juan Vargas (Fiorentina), Wendel (Girondins Bordeaux), 3: Andrej Arsavin (Arsenal), Alberto Gilardino, Miralem Pjanic, Florent Malouda (Chelsea), Clarence Seedorf (AC Milan)
A Debrecenből Leandro, Varga József, Szakály Péter, Bodnár László iratkozott fel a listára.
Legtöbb kapura lövés:
16: Diego Forlán (Atlético Madrid), 14: Zlatan Ibrahimovic (FC Barcelona), 12: Cristiano Ronaldo
A listán a 11. helyen szerepel Czvitkovics Péter, aki 9 alkalommal dolgoztatta meg a kapusokat. Rudolf Gergely 7-szer, Adamo Coulibaly 5-ször veszélyeztetett.
Legtöbbször állt lesen:
14: Filippo Inzaghi (AC Milan), 11: Adamo Coulibaly, 10: Kenny Miller (Glasgow Rangers), Alberto Gilardino, Pato (AC Milan)
Rudolf Gergely hét alkalommal állították meg.
Elkövetett szabálytalanságok:
21: Lassana Diarra (Real Madrid), Brandao (Olympique Marseille), 19: Alex Song (Arsenal), 18: Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid)
A Debrecenből Adamo Coulibaly szabálytalankodott a legtöbbször (15), Luis Ramos és Laczkó Zsolt ellen egyaránt 12-12 alkalommal fújtak a játékvezetők.
Elszenvedett szabálytalanságok:
29: Diego (Juventus), 23: Dudu (Olympiakosz Pireusz), Pato, 22: Hulk
A Debrecenből Adamo Coulibalyt 15 alkalommal állították meg szabálytalanul, utána Laczkó Zsolt (10) és Rudolf Gergely (9) következik.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 10)

Noci87 írta:


> Markus Babbelt leváltották, Christian Gross a Stuttgart új edzôje!
> Nézzük a dolog jó oldalát, a góllal s a gólpasszal Ciprian Marica kivívta az új edzô elismerését! :grin:


 erről lekéstem... Akkor azért játszott jól a Stuttgart  Pedig én már leírtam volna őket... Inkább spanyol és olasz párti vagyok. A Juvéért vérzik a szívem. Egyik barátom megtette a Lyon-Debrecent egy 1000-el tippmix-en, hogy 4:1 lesz a végeredmény... 12x szorzója volt... a kis mohó én többet nyertem 5 NHL meccsel, szidott is mint a bokrot...


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

Harminc évre ítélte el egy belgrádi bíróság Bojan Hrvatint, az élvonalbeli Rad Beograd szurkolóját. A vád: emberölés. 

2006 augusztusában Hrvatin egy szurkolói csoport tagjaként támadt a rivális Vozdovac drukkereire. Késekkel és acélgolyókkal felszerelkezve rohanták meg a bűnözők az egyik vonatszerelvényt, ekkor történt a gyilkosság. 

A balhéban résztvevő további három huligán enyhébb büntetést kapott - másfél évtől, három évig terjedő szabadságvesztéssel sújtották őket.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

Messi az év, 'Dinho az évtized legjobbja 

Lionel Messi lett az év, Ronaldinho pedig az évtized legjobb futballistája a brit World Soccer magazin hagyományos, év végi szavazásán. Az Aranylabda után újabb elismerésben részesült tehát a Barcelona argentin klasszisa, aki két csapattársát, Xavit és Iniestát előzte meg. Az edzők esetében sem történt meglepetés, a katalán sztáregyüttest irányító Pep Guardiola végzett az élen, míg az esztendő legjobb fiatal játékosa az Atlético Madridot erősítő Sergio Agüero lett. 

Nem meglepetés, hogy ezen a voksoláson is aratott a Barcelona. A katalán sztárcsapat tavasszal nemcsak hazai fronton, hanem a nemzetközi porondon is a legjobb lett. Az esztendő második felében Joan Laporta klubja tovább folytatta menetelését: megnyerte az El Clásicót, vezeti a spanyol bajnokságot és továbbjutott a Bajnokok Ligájában is. 

Lionel Messi díja is szinte természetesnek vehető, ám az érdekes adalék, hogy az aprótermetű támadó az első argentin, aki Diego Maradona 1986-os sikere óta az első helyen tudott végezni. 

A lap az évtized játékosának megválasztását megelőzően összesítette az elmúlt tíz év szavazásainak végeredményét, amely szerint a jelenleg az AC Milant erősítő Ronaldinho lett az első. A brazil klasszis az idei és a tavalyi aranylabdást, Messit és Cristiano Ronaldót előzte meg.

AZ ÉV LEGJOBB JÁTÉKOSA: 
1. Lionel Messi (argentin, Barcelona) 43.2 százalék
2. Andres Iniesta (spanyol, Barcelona) 21.5 
3. Xavi (spanyol, Barcelona) 11.2 
4. Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Manchester United/Real Madrid) 6.4 
5. Zlatan Ibrahimovic (svéd, Internazionale/Barcelona) 4.2 
6. David Villa (spanyol, Valencia) 2.5 
7. Diego Forlan (uruguayi, Atlético Madrid) 2.1 
8. Fernando Torres (spanyol, Liverpool) 1.3 
9. Wayne Rooney (angol, Manchester United) 0.8 
10. Didier Drogba (elefántcsontparti, Chelsea) 0.5 
Egyéb: 6.3

AZ ÉV CSAPATA: 
1. Barcelona 75.9 százalék
2. Spanyolország 8.3 
3. Brazília 3.8 
4. Észak-Korea 2.7 
5. VfLWolfsburg 1.5 
6. Estudiantes 1.4 
7. Manchester United 1.3 
8. Anglia 0.8 
9. Real Madrid 0.6 
10. Bosznia-Hercegovina 0.3 
Egyéb: 3.4 

AZ ÉV EDZŐJE: 
1. Pep Guardiola (Barcelona) 62.1 százalék
2. Felix Magath (Wolfsburg/Schalke) 9.7 
3. Alex Ferguson (Manchester United) 5.3 
4. Laurent Blanc (Bordeaux) 4.8 
5. Fabio Capello (Anglia) 3.9 
6. Marcelo Bielsa (Chile) 3.4 
7. Carlos Dunga (Brazília) 2.9 
8. Roy Hodgson (Fulham) 1.3 
9. Alex Sabella (Estudiantes) 1.1 
10. Jose Mourinho (Internazionale) 0.8 
Egyéb: 4.7

AZ ÉV FIATAL JÁTÉKOSA: 
1. Sergio Agüero (argentin, Atlético Madrid) 45.1
2. Alexandre Pato (brazil, AC Milan) 25.2
3. Stevan Jovetics (montenegrói, Fiorentina) 9.8
4. Karim Benzema (francia, Lyon/Real Madrid) 4.6
5. Bojan Krkic (spanyol, Barcelona) 3.6
6. Mesut Özil (német, Werder Bremen) 2.5
7. Theo Walcott (angol, Arsenal) 2.3
8. Alan Dzagojev (orosz, CSZKA Moszkva) 1.2
9. Sergio Busquets (spanyol, Barcelona) 1.1
10. Dominic Adiyiah (ghánai, Fredrikstad) 0.6
Egyéb: 4.0 

AZ ÉVTIZED JÁTÉKOSA: 
1. Ronaldinho 781 pont
2. Lionel Messi 759 
3. Cristiano Ronaldo 708 
4. Thierry Henry 619 
5. Kaká 567 
6. Fabio Cannavaro 401 
7. Pavel Nedved 394 
8. Michael Owen 330 
9. Luis Figo 290 
10. Zinedine Zidane 270 
11. Raúl 261 
12. Ronaldo 260 
13. Andrij Sevcsenko 230 
14. Andrés Iniesta 215 
15. Michael Ballack 180 
16. Xavi 163 
17. Rivaldo 150 
18. Fernando Torres 149 
19. Samuel Eto'o 146 
19. Frank Lampard 146 
21. Steven Gerrard 134 
22. Deco 130 
23. Francesco Totti 107 
24. Ruud Van Nistrelrooy 99 
25. Oliver Kahn 90 
26. Paolo Maldini 82 
27. Didier Drogba 79 
28. Juan Román Riquelmé 77 
29. Adriano 73 
30. Iker Casillas 59 
31. Andrej Arsavin 54 
32. Zlatan Ibrahimovic 53 
33. Gianluigi Buffon 49 
34. David Villa 46 
35. Roy Makaay 40 
36. David Beckham 37 
37. Wayne Rooney 36 
38. Diego Forlan 21 
39. Gabriel Batistuta 20 
39. Henrik Larsson 20


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

Közel a kirúgáshoz a Juve edzője.

A Bajnokok Ligájából való kiesést követően még inkább megingott Ciro Ferrara amúgysem túl stabil edzői széke a Juventusnál. A Bayern Münchentől hazai pályán elszenvedett 4-1-es vereség után az olasz lapok szerint a vezetőség ultimátumot intézett a szakember felé: ha nem nyer a csapat hétvégén a Bari ellen, kirúgják. Egyszerű tehát a képlet. A Corriere Dello Sport már az utódjelöltek is megvannak... 

Szégyen. Még akkor is, ha neves ellenféllel szemben történt. A Juventus szurkolói és vezetői joggal gondolják úgy, csapatuk hazai pályán senki ellen ne kapjon négy gólt. A fanatikusok csak fütyülnek, sípolnak, üvöltöznek. Az elöljáróknak azonban ott a kezében a lehetőség a változtatásra. 

A Corriere Dello Sport információi szerint a Zebrák vezetősége egyetlen esélyt hagyott Ferrarának állása megtartására. Trezeguet-éknek győzniük kell szombaton a Bari otthonában, különben a korábbi klasszis hátvéd repül. Annak ellenére, hogy a klub elnöke, John Elkann korábban biztosította a szakvezetőt türelmükről és bizalmukról. 

Sőt! Ha nyer is az együttes, az a bizonyos léc tovább rezeghet. Az olasz lapok tudnivélik, már csak a bajnoki cím, kupagyőzelem, Európa-liga siker kombináció hozhatja el a megváltást a tréner számára. 

Az itáliai sajtó már a lehetséges edzőjelölteket is megnevezte. E szerint a Roberto Mancini, Sven-Göran Eriksson, Guus Hiddink trióból kerülhet ki Ferrara utódja.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

Meccs közben vizelt Jens Lehmann!

Ritka jelenségnek lehettek szemtanúi azok a szurkolók, akik a Stuttgart-Unirea Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzésen nem a pályán zajló eseményeket, hanem az azon kívüli történéseket vizslatták. Az első neggyedórában már 3-0-ra vezettek a németek, amikor a bal oldalon futott egy román támadás: az idegek megfeszültek, a koncentráció a tetőfokára hágott - Jens Lehman azonban egy kicsit másképp értelmezte mindezeket. A svábok kapusa nemes egyszerűséggel meccs közben hagyta el őrhelyét, hogy a háló mögötti reklámtábla tövében könnyítsen magán. Franz Beckenbauer, korábbi német világbajnok a lefújás után úgy kommentálta a kissé gusztustalan, de vicces esetet, hogy reméli, Lehmann megkönnyebbült és most már jó neki.


----------



## afca (2009 December 11)

*Az ötödik ligás tallósiak legyőzték a Fradit az Albert Stadionban!*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, december 10 - 19:54 
Újabb hivatalos nemzetközi mérkőzést játszott csütörtökön a Ferencváros együttese.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 




A fiatalokkal felálló zöld-fehérek az Albert Stadionban a nyugat-szlovákiai V. liga déli csoportjában játszó Tallós együttesével találkoztak, a meccset a mátyusföldiek nyerték 2:0-ra. A találkozót a nyári, Hertha BSC elleni barátságos meccsen történt rendbontások miatt zárt kapuk mögött rendezték, mellyel a Fradi letöltötte kétmeccses eltiltását. Az ftc.hu beszámolója szerint a Fradi fiataljaival állt ki az Albert Stadionban. A találkozót a vendégek nyerték Radó (56.) és Rémay (72.) percben szerzett góljaival. 
Az eltiltást a tallósiak elleni összecsapással a fifikus zöld-fehérek le is tudták, hiszen korábban már hasonló keretek között rendeztek nemzetközi erőpróbát, melyen az úgyszintén V. ligás kelet-szlovákiai Borsit győzték le 2:1 arányban. 
ái 
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Tallós tőlünk 5 km-re fekvő település.Egy bajnokságban játszunk velük az ötödik ligában.Azért ez nemsemmiAzt írják a Fradi a fiataljaival állt ki....*a név kötelez!!!...*


----------



## Gintaka9966 (2009 December 11)

sanyika írta:


> Most a modern fotbal korszakaban nehez arany csapatot ossze kovacsolni amely tokeletes is legyen.



szerintem a kulcs a megfelelő utánpótlás-képzésben rejlik, pl nézzük csak meg a Barcelonát , Bojan Krkic pl és még sokan mások, ők mind ott nevelkedtek.
Ha a többi nagy klubb és a kisebb klubbok is inkább az utánpótlásba fektetnék a pénzüket a vásárlások helyett talán lehetne még arany csapat


----------



## afca (2009 December 11)

iroda írta:


> Sziasztok ez az pldalt nagyon szeretem focirajongó vagyok


 Meg hozzászólásgyűjtögető!!!!Miért látom és mindenkiben a rosszat!!??Paranoiás vagyok??


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

afca írta:


> Meg hozzászólásgyűjtögető!!!!Miért látom és mindenkiben a rosszat!!??Paranoiás vagyok??


 

Hát lehet hogy ténleg paranoiás vagy , nem kezdhet mindenki 600 hsz-el,de ez még nekem is gyanus hsz volt, pedig még igaza is lehet.Remélem látjuk még és nem csak az elejét olvassa el foci fórumnak, mert vannak itt érdekes beszélgetések.


*EURO 2012: marad az eredeti forgatókönyv *

Az Európai Labdarúgó-szövetség régóta riogatása ellenére sem változott a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság lebonyolítási rendje: Ukrajna és Lengyelország egyformán négy stadionban láthatja vendégül a csapatokat, a döntő helyszíne pedig Kijev maradt. Ezt pénteken jelentette be Michel Platini, az UEFA francia elnöke. 

A föderáció hónapokon át fenyegette az ukránokat az előkészületek elmaradása, a megfelelő infrastruktúra kiépítésnek lassú tempója miatt. Sokáig úgy tűnt, Lengyelország végül hat várossal és arénával képviseltetheti magát. Most azonban a portugáliai Madeirában lebonyolított egyeztetést követően kiderült, marad az eredeti terv.

Így Ukrajnában Kijev, Doneck, Harkív és Lviv, míg Lengyelországban Varsó, Gdansk, Poznan és Wroclaw lesz a házigazda. A finálét 2012. július 1-jén játsszák Kijevben, míg a megnyitóra 2012. június 8-án Varsóban kerül sor.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 11)

A téli átigazolási szezonban 4 Real Madrid labdarúgó kérte, hogy távozhassanak a klubtól: Gago, Van Nistelrooy, Van Der Vaart és Metzelder. Gagohoz ragaszkodik a klub és Kaka sérülése folytán Van der Vaartot is marasztalnák. Metzeldertől hajlandóak lennének megválni egy jó ajánlat ellenében, Van Nistelrooy iránt már hivatalos kérők is vannak. A Marca szerint a Roma és a Blackburn Rovers a legkomolyabb érdeklődő, de egyes források szerint a Liverpool is szívesen soraiban tudná a támadót.
Carlo Ancelotti a Chelsea menedzsere azt nyilatkozta, hogy nincs szüksége januárban új játékosokra. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mi lesz a januárban Afrika Nemzetek Kupára utazó játékosok pótlásával azt felelte, hogy a keretében tud 2 fiatal, nagyon tehetséges játékost (Borini, Kakuta) akik minden bizonnyal több lehetőséget fognak kapni abban az időszakban. Egyébként az APOEL Nicosia ellen Kakuta kapta a legjobb értékelést a Kékek csapatában...
Ennek ellenére Sergio Aguero-n kívül még kapcsolatba hozták a klubot az Ajax támadójával Luis Suarez-zel valamint az Everton középpályásával Jack Rodwell-lel.


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

A Barcelona játsza a legszebb focit, megérdemelnék hogy elsőként megvédjék a Bl címüket


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

Csak azon kéne változtatni, hogy ne félve menyjünk ki a pályára, hanem nagyobb önbizalommal.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 12)

Berlini pontmentés az éllovas ellen!

Noha a 8. percben még vezetett, a legvégén az egy pontnak is örült a Hertha a Bundesliga 16. fordulójának nyitó mérkőzésén. Az utolsó negyedórában fordító bajnoki éllovas Leverkusennek egyértelműen csalódás az eredmény, a második helyen álló Werder Bremennek pedig adott a lehetőség ahhoz, hogy közelebb férkőzzön a gyógyszergyáriakhoz. 

BUNDESLIGA, 16. FORDULÓ: 
Hertha BSC–Leverkusen 2–2 (Ramos 8., 92., ill. Kroos 76., Kaplan 90.)


----------



## afca (2009 December 12)

sverkos írta:


> A téli átigazolási szezonban 4 Real Madrid labdarúgó kérte, hogy távozhassanak a klubtól: Gago, Van Nistelrooy, Van Der Vaart és Metzelder. Gagohoz ragaszkodik a klub és Kaka sérülése folytán Van der Vaartot is marasztalnák. Metzeldertől hajlandóak lennének megválni egy jó ajánlat ellenében, Van Nistelrooy iránt már hivatalos kérők is vannak. A Marca szerint a Roma és a Blackburn Rovers a legkomolyabb érdeklődő, de egyes források szerint a Liverpool is szívesen soraiban tudná a támadót.
> Carlo Ancelotti a Chelsea menedzsere azt nyilatkozta, hogy nincs szüksége januárban új játékosokra. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mi lesz a januárban Afrika Nemzetek Kupára utazó játékosok pótlásával azt felelte, hogy a keretében tud 2 fiatal, nagyon tehetséges játékost (Borini, Kakuta) akik minden bizonnyal több lehetőséget fognak kapni abban az időszakban. Egyébként az APOEL Nicosia ellen Kakuta kapta a legjobb értékelést a Kékek csapatában...
> Ennek ellenére Sergio Aguero-n kívül még kapcsolatba hozták a klubot az Ajax támadójával Luis Suarez-zel valamint az Everton középpályásával Jack Rodwell-lel.


 Én úgy tudom egyenest Amsterdamból,hogy:Rafael van der Vaartot még ha sokkal jobb is Kakánál el fogják engedni a Madridból mert Kaká nagyon sokba van.Nem érdekli őket,hogy Kaká van der Vaart nyomába sem léphet.
Suarezt tényleg megkörnyékezte a Chelsea.Csakhogy Suarez szerződésében benne van,hogy semmikép nem egyezkedhet az Ajax nélkül.Másik dolog,ostoba lenne elmenni a VB előtt a Chelseahoz.Ezzel kockára tenné a VB szereplését.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 12)

afca írta:


> Én úgy tudom egyenest Amsterdamból,hogy:Rafael van der Vaartot még ha sokkal jobb is Kakánál el fogják engedni a Madridból mert Kaká nagyon sokba van.Nem érdekli őket,hogy Kaká van der Vaart nyomába sem léphet.
> Suarezt tényleg megkörnyékezte a Chelsea.Csakhogy Suarez szerződésében benne van,hogy semmikép nem egyezkedhet az Ajax nélkül.Másik dolog,ostoba lenne elmenni a VB előtt a Chelseahoz.Ezzel kockára tenné a VB szereplését.



Öhm... rendben  De én csak a goal.com-ról veszem át a híreket és azokat írom le. Egyébként meg Van der Vaart sokkal többre hivatott és bármely csapatban kezdő lenne, de a Madridban csak akkor ha Kaka sérült. De az elmúlt pár meccsen bizonyította, hogy a világ egyik legjobb szervező középpályása. A Realnál főleg a széleken van gond... Marcelo-t nem tartom jó játékosnak és főleg nem Real szintűnek... Egy olasz klubban vagy a Premier league-ben valamely nem top 4-es csapatban simán jó lehetne, na nem kiemelkedően, de stabilan tudna jól játszani. Higuaín meg... anyám! Tipikusan a vak tyúk is talál szemet eset.... Nem tudom felfogni, hogy tud állandó kezdő lenni... Mert az oké, hogy lő gólokat, de egy jobb csatár ugyan annyi helyzetből 3x annyi gólt lőhetett volna. Egyébként meg nagyon fura nézni, hogy kezdenek eltűnni a klasszikus csatárok és a klasszikus szervező középpályások, játékmesterek... Modernizálódik a foci.
Amúgy csak most esett le honnan olyan ismerős a nicked! Azt hiszem az AFCA az Ajax szurkolótábora... Csak kellett egy kis idő míg feldolgoztam


----------



## afca (2009 December 12)

sverkos írta:


> Amúgy csak most esett le honnan olyan ismerős a nicked! Azt hiszem az AFCA az Ajax szurkolótábora... Csak kellett egy kis idő míg feldolgoztam


 http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#d091212


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 13)

PREMIER LEAGUE, 16. FORDULÓ: 

*Stoke – Wigan 2-2 *(Tuncay 37., Shawcross 74., ill. Boyce 15., Figueroa 72.) 
*Birmingham – West Ham 1-0* (Bowyer 52.) 
_West Ham: Kurucz Péter a kispadon kapott helyet. _

*Bolton - Manchester City 3-3 *(Klasnic 12., 53., G. Cahill 45., ill. Tévez 28., 77., Richards 45+2.) 
*Burnley – Fulham 1-1 *(Elliott 60., ill. Zamora 50.) 
_Fulham: Gera Zoltán a 77. percben állt be csereként Erik Nevland helyére. _

*Hull – Blackburn 0-0* 
_Hull: Halmosi Pétert nem nevezték a mérkőzésre. _

*Sunderland – Portsmouth 1-1* (D. Bent 23., ill. Kaboul 90.) 
_Sunderland: Fülöp Márton védi a kaput _

*Tottenham – Wolverhampton 0-1* (Doyle 3.) 

*CHELSEA-EVERTON 3-3 (2-2) *
London, Stamford Bridge, 41 579 néző, vezette: Phil Dowd.

*CHELSEA: *Cech - Ivanovics, R. Carvalho (Belletti, 85.), Terry, A. Cole - Obi Mikel (Borini, 88.), Ballack, Lampard, J. Cole (Malouda, 76.) - Anelka, Drogba. *Menedzser: *Carlo Ancelotti. 
_Cserék: Hilário - Malouda, Zsirkov, P. Ferreira, Matics, Belletti, Borini._ 
*EVERTON: *Howard - Hibbert, Neill, Heitinga, Baines - Rodwell, Fellaini, Biljaletgyinov - Jo (Yakubu, 45+3.), Saha (Agard, 90+4.), Pienaar. *Menedzser:* David Moyes. 
_Cserék: Nash - kapus, Yakubu, Coleman, Duffy, Agard, Akpan, Musztafi. _
*Gólszerző:* Drogba (18., 59.), Anelka (23.), ill. Cech (12. - öngól), Yakubu (45+5.), Saha (64.) 
*Sárga lap: *Heitinga (37.) 

*MANCHESTER UNITED-ASTON VILLA 0-1 (0-1) *
Manchester, Old Trafford, 75 130 néző, vezette: Martin Atkinson.

*MANCHESTER UNITED:* Kuszczak - Fletcher, Brown, Vidics, Evra - Carrick, Anderson (Gibson, 68.), Valencia, Giggs (Owen, 46.) - Pak (Berbatov, 63.), Rooney. *Menedzser: *Sir Alex Ferguson. 
_Cserék: Foster - kapus, Owen, Berbatov, Welbeck, Obertan, Gibson, De Laet. _
*ASTON VILLA:* Friedel - L. Young, Dunne, Cuéllar, Warnock (Collins, 62.) - A. Young, Milner, Sz. Petrov, Downing - Agbonlahor, Heskey. *Menedzser:* Martin O'Neill. 
_Cserék: Guzan - kapus, Sidwell, Carew, Delph, Reo-Coker, Beye, Collins._ 
*Gólszerző: *Agbonlahor (21.) 
*Sárga lap: *Rooney (25.), ill. L. Young (90+2.) 

*LIVERPOOL - ARSENAL 1-2 (1-0)* 
Liverpool, Anfield Road, *vezette: *Howard Webb.
*LIVERPOOL: *Reina - Johnson (Degen, 82.), Carragher, Agger, Fábio Aurélio - Mascherano (Aquilani, 66.), Lucas, Kuyt, Gerrard, Benajun (N'Gog, 79.) - Torres. *Menedzser:* Rafael Benítez. 
_(*kispad:* Cavalieri, Aquilani, Insua, Ngog, Degen, Skrtel, Dossena)_ 
*ARSENAL: *Almunia - Sagna, Gallas, Vermaelen, Traoré (Silvestre, 87.) - Fabregas, Song, Denilson, Walcott (Diaby, 70.) - Arsavin (Ramsey, 92.), Nasri. *Menedzser:* Arsene Wenger. 

_(*kispad:* Fabianski, Diaby, Eduardo, Vela, Ramsey, Silvestre, Wilshere)_ 
*Gólszerző:* Kuyt (41.), ill. Johnson (50. - öngól), Arsavin (58.)

*Sárga lap:* Fábio Aurélio (44.), Lucas (85.), ill. Denilson (24.), Arsavin (81.) 

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A bajnokság állása:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Chelsea</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>40-13</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Manchester United </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>34-14</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>34</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3.*</TD><TD>*Arsenal*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*40-19*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*31*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Aston Villa </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>26-14</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Tottenham</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>35-22</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Manchester City </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>29-21</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*7.*</TD><TD>*Liverpool*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*32-22*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*24*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Birmingham</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>16-16</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Fulham</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20-17</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Sunderland </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>22-22</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Stoke</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15-19</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Blackburn</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>16-28</TD><TD>-12</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Burnley</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>20-34</TD><TD>-14</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Wigan</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>19-36</TD><TD>-17</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Everton</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20-27</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Wolverhampton </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>15-28</TD><TD>-13</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>West Ham </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>24-31</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Hull</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14-32</TD><TD>-18</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Bolton</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>20-32</TD><TD>-12</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Portsmouth </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>14-24</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 13)

BUNDESLIGA, 16. FORDULÓ: 
*VfL Bochum - Bayern München 1-5 (0-3)*

Gólszerző:Fuchs (76.), ill. Gomez (23.), Mavraj (33. - öngól), Olic (43., 50.), Pranjic (56.)

*Hoffenheim - Eintracht Frankfurt 1-1 (1-0)*

Gólszerző: Salihovic (9.), ill. Schwegler (61.)

*Freiburg - 1.FC Köln 0-0* 
*Borussia Mönchengladbach - Hannover 5-3 (2-1)*

Gólszerző: Haggui (15., 90. - mindkettő öngól), Friend (22.), Djakpa (58.), Bradley (68.), ill. Ya Konan (36., 69.), Schulz (87.)

Kiállítva: Ya Konan (84.) 
*Nürnberg - Hamburger SV 0-4 (0-0) *
Gólszerző: Elia (47., 74.), Jansen (60.), Torun (66.)

*Werder Bremen - Schalke 04 0-2 (0-0)* 
Gólszerző: Kuranyi (47.), Moravek (72.) 

*Vasárnapi mérkőzések:* 
FSV Mainz - VfB Stuttgart 15:30 
VfL Wolfsburg - Borussia Dortmund 17:30 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A BUNDESLIGA ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1. Bayer Leverkusen </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>– </TD><TD>32–11 </TD><TD>21 </TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2. Bayern München </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>29–13 </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Werder Bremen </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>31–12 </TD><TD>19 </TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Hamburg </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>32–18 </TD><TD>14 </TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5. Schalke </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>23–13 </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6. Hoffenheim </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>26–14 </TD><TD>12 </TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7. Borussia Dortmund </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>19–16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8. Wolfsburg </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>29–27 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9. Mainz </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>20–20 </TD><TD>0 </TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10. Eintracht Frankfurt </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>20–22 </TD><TD>–2 </TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11. Mönchengladbach </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>22–26 </TD><TD>–4 </TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12. Freiburg </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>8 </TD><TD>19–32 </TD><TD>–13 </TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13. Hannover </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>5 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>19–24 </TD><TD>–5 </TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14. 1. FC Köln </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>7–15 </TD><TD>–8 </TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15. Bochum </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>4 </TD><TD>9 </TD><TD>15–31 </TD><TD>–16 </TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16. VfB Stuttgart </TD><TD>15 </TD><TD>2 </TD><TD>6 </TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>12–21 </TD><TD>–9 </TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17. Nürnberg </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>10 </TD><TD>12–29 </TD><TD>–17 </TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18. Hertha </TD><TD>16 </TD><TD>1 </TD><TD>3 </TD><TD>12 </TD><TD>11–34 </TD><TD>–23 </TD><TD>6 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 13)

SERIE A, 16. FORDULÓ: 

*MILAN - PALERMO 0-2 (0-0)* Milánó, San Siro,* vezette:* Bergonzi.

*MILAN:* Dida – Zambrotta, Nesta, Favalli, Antonini – Pirlo, Ambrosini (Flamini, 77.) – Abate (Pato, 51.), Seedorf (Inzaghi, 69.), Ronaldinho – Borriello. *Vezetőedző:* Leonardo. 
_(*kispad:* Storari, Kaladze, Jankulovski, Flamini, Pato, Inzaghi, Huntelaar)_ 
*PALERMO:* Sirigu – Cassani, Kjaer, Bovo, Balzaretti – Nocerino, Liverani, Bresciano – Simplicio (Pastore, 61.) – Cavani, Miccoli (Budan, 68.). *Vezetőedző:* Delio Rossi. 
_(*kispad:* Rubinho, Goian, Melinte, Pastore, Bertolo, Budan, Hernandez)_ 
*Gólszerző: *Miccoli (49.), Bresciano (62.) 
*Sárga lap:* Liverani (83.) 




*ATALANTA - INTERNAZIONALE 1-1 (0-1)*

Bergamo, Stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia, *vezette: *Rizzoli.

*ATALANTA:* Coppola – Garics, Bianco, Manfredini, Bellini (Madonna, 75.) – De Ascentis – Ferreira Pinto (Tiribocchi, 63.), Padoin, Guarente (Caserta, 80.), Ceravolo – Acquafresca. *Vezetőedző: *Antonio Toma. 
_(*kispad:* Consigli, Talamonti, Peluso, Madonna, Radovanovics, Caserta, Tiribocchi) _
*INTER: *Julio César – Maicon, Lúcio, Cordoba, Chivu – J. Zanetti, Cambiasso – Balotelli (Sztankovics, 68.), Sneijder, Eto’o – Milito (Motta, 77.). *Vezetőedző: *José Mourinho. 
_(*kispad:* Toldo, Materazzi, Vieira, Motta, Mancini, Sztankovics, Suazo) _
*Gólszerző:* Tiribocchi (81.), ill. Milito (15.) 
*Sárga lap:* Garics (32.), Padoin (83.), ill. Sneijder (27.) 
*Piros lap: *Sneijder (64.) 

További végeredmények: 
*Catania - Livorno 0-1 (0-0)* 
_Gólszerző:_ Danilevicius (88.) 
Kiállítva: Mascara (85.) - Catania 
*Chievo - Fiorentina 2-1 (2-1)* 
_Gólszerző:_ Pinzi (12.), Sardo (24.), ill. Montolivo (5.) 
*Lazio – Genoa 1-0 (1-0)* 
_Gólszerző:_ Kolarov (39.) 
_Kiállítva:_ Bocchetti (67.) - Genoa 
*Parma – Bologna 2-1** (0-1)* 
_Gólszerző: _Panucci (57.), Amoruso (86.), ill. Mudingayi (43.) 
_Kiállítva: _Britos (71.) - Bologna 
*Siena – Udinese **2-1 (0-0)* 
_Gólszerző: _Maccarone (66.), Ghezzal (91.), ill. D'Agostino (93.) 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A bajnokság állása:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Internazionale </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>35-14</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Milan </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23-17</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Juventus </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29-19</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Parma</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>22-20</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Bari </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19-15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Roma </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>25-22</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Chievo</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20-17</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Fiorentina </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18-15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Genoa</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>28-27</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Napoli </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>24-24</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Sampdoria </TD><TD>15</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20-22</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Cagliari </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>25-21</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Palermo </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>21-20</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Udinese</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>19-21</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Lazio</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10-15</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Bologna</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>17-24</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Livorno </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>7-18</TD><TD>-11</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Atalanta </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>15-25</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Siena </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>17-27</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Catania </TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>14-25</TD><TD>-11</TD><TD>9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 14)

*Szebbé tették a karácsonyt a gyerekeknek a DAC-szurkolók<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>*
 <O> </O>
<!--mstheme--><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 114px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left borderColorLight=#999999 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=108><!--mstheme-->

<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->
Átadták a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók az összegyűjtött pénzt a dunaszerdahelyi kórház gyermekosztályának december 11-én. A *Felvidéki Harcosok* elnevezésű szurkolói csoport kezdeményezésére a *Wallace Army *és a *Yellow Blue Supporters *fanklubok és a *DAC játékosok *is bekapcsolódtak abba a gyűjtésbe, amelyet az utolsó bajnoki mérkőzésen rendeztek a DAC-Nyitra mérkőzésen. <O></O>
 <O> </O>
A mérkőzésen mintegy 700,- euró gyűlt össze, amelyhez *Hájos Zoltán *Dunaszerdahely polgármesterével az élen a városi önkormányzat még 500,- euróval járult hozzá, így december 11-én a fanklubok képviselői 1200,- eurót adhatták át *Rajzák Edit *főorvosasszonynak a dunaszerdahelyi kórház gyermekosztályán. A gyermekosztály vezetője örömmel nyugtázta, hogy akadnak még olyan emberek, akik nem feledkeznek meg a gyerekekről a karácsonyi ünnepeket megelőző készülődésben. Hálás szívvel mondott köszönetet a szurkolóknak és az önkormányzatnak, hogy segítettek. *Rajzák Edit *elmondta, hogy az osztályra szükséges orvosi műszerek vásárlására fogják fordítani az összegyűjtött pénzt, amelyről a gyűjtést szervezőket is tájékoztatni fogja majd.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
A szurkolók ezzel a tettükkel is tanúságot tettek arról, hogy nem csak a stadionban, de a hétköznapokban is össze tudnak fogni és segítséget tudnak nyújtani mindazoknak, akik rászorulnak.<O> </O>
 <O> </O>
*Lelkes Ernő *városi képviselőt arról kérdeztük, hogy Dunaszerdahely Város Önkormányzata miért látta szükségességét, hogy bekapcsolódjon a gyűjtésbe? _„Az ötlet Hájos Zoltánnal való beszélgetés során merült fel, ahol meséltem neki a gyűjtésről, ami a három szurkolói csoport (FH, WA, YBS) a Felvidéki harcosok kezdeményezéséből indult. Tetszett neki a kezdeményezés és gondolkodás nélkül felajánlotta, hogy az MKP nevében kiegészíti a már összegűjtött összeget a Dunaszerdahely-i önkormányzat adományával. Nagyon jó érzés volt részt venni az adomány átadásán, márcsak azért is, mert a főorvosnő biztosított bennünket afelől, hogy az összeget olyan orvosi műszerek beszerzésére fordítják, amelyek minőségesebbé teszik a gyermekek kivizsgálását, így hozzájárulva a gyógyulásukhoz _- nyilatkozta honlapunknak a városi képviselő.<O> </O>
*(atos, Felvidék Ma, 2009.12.12.)<O> </O>*
<!--mstheme-->


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 15)

tfkbandy írta:


> A Barcelona játsza a legszebb focit, megérdemelnék hogy elsőként megvédjék a Bl címüket


Sokan megérdemelték volna a védés, mert játszották a focit - szerintem Marseille 93-ban, vagy a Real 2000-ben -, de ez nem így működik. Mostanában amúgy sem arról híres a Barca, hogy játszik, sokkal inkább a nyögve nyelős vagy bíró segítséggel szerzett győzelmekről (lásd a legutóbbi forduló kamu 11-ese), esetleg, hogy otthon kikap...


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

Döntött Gennaro Gattuso! 

Véget ért a kötélhúzás az AC Milan központjában, Gennaro Gattuso, a klub kétszeres BL-győztes, világbajnok védekező középpályása belecsapott Adriano Galliani kezébe és megújította szerződését. A hírt a Sky Sport Italia hozta nyilvánosságra. 2012. június 30-ig marad Milánóban, piros-fekete mezben fejezi be tehát pályafutását. 

Fellélegezhetnek a Milan szurkolói, a csapat egyik motorja, Gennaro Gattuso többhetes vajúdás után meghozta döntését: kitart szeretett klubja mellett! 

Gattuso a közelmúltban jelezte, több játéklehetőséget és megbecsülést kér, miközben a sajtó arról pletykált, jobbnál jobb angliai ajánlatok közül válogathatna. 

Azóta már szent a béke, Gattuso önfeledten ünnepelheti szerdán társaival és a vezetőkkel az AC Milan labdarúgóklub megalapításának 110. évfordulóját. 

Adriano Galliani ügyvezető egyébként telefonon érdeklődött Silvio Berlusconinál egészsége felől, a klub első embere már kiheverte a vasárnapi brutális támadást, s a várakozások szerint ott lesz a december 16-i Milan-fiesztán.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

*113 évet várt a Banfield a bajnoki címre*

*A bajnoki cím sorsa csak az utolsó fordulóban dőlt el Argentínában, és a legnagyobb esélyes az élen álló Banfield volt. Bár 2–0-ra kikapott a Boca Juniors otthonában az argentin labdarúgó-bajnokság őszi szezonjának (Apertura) 19. fordulójában, a második helyezett Newell’s Old Boys is ugyanilyen arányban maradt alul hazai pályán, így a Banfield megszerezte története első bajnoki címét. *
*Mivel az előző fordulóban mindkét élen álló csapat győzött, így az utolsó körben dőlt el a bajnokság sorsa. A listavezetőnek nehéz dolga volt: a Boca Juniors otthonába látogatott, míg a második helyezett Newell's Old Boys a San Lorenzót fogadta.*
*Úgy nézett ki a képlet a forduló előtt, hogy ha a Banfield győz, akkor biztos első, de már egy döntetlen is elég volna, ha a nagy rivális Newell's Old Boys nem veri meg három vagy több góllal a San Lorenzót.*
*Utóbb kiderült, nagy lehetőséget szalasztott el a második helyen álló Newell's Old Boys, ugyanis a Banfield 2-0-ra kikapott a Bocától. Mindkét találatot Martin Palermo szerezte.*
*Az üldöző azonban szinte lemásolta a Banfield teljesítményét, azzal a különbséggel, hogy a Newell's hazai pályán szenvedett kétgólos vereséget. De majdnem ugyanazokban a perckeben kapta a gólokat, és ugyanúgy volt egy duplázó az ellenfélnél. *
*Közben a Banfield stadionjában megteltek a lelátók, és a szurkolók karneváli hangulatot teremtettek az üres pálya körül. Persze az igazi ünneplés akkor kezdődött, amikor a Boca arénájában lefújták a találkozót.*
*A Banfield, amely klubot angol, ír és skót emigránsok alapítottak 1896-ban, története első bajnoki címét szerezte, amelyre tehát 113 évet kellett várnia. Minden bizonnyal nem bánnák, ha a következő elsőségük nem 2122-ben lenne...*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 border=0><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 border=0><CAPTION>AZ ÁLLÁS </CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD class=xl24>1. Banfield</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>12</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>25-11</TD><TD class=xl25>41</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>2. Newells Old Boys</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>12</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>26-15</TD><TD class=xl25>39</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>3. Colon</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>10</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>27-16</TD><TD class=xl25>34</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>4. Independiente</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>10</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>30-20</TD><TD class=xl25>34</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>5. Velez Sarsfield</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>10</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>28-19</TD><TD class=xl25>34</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>6. Argentinos Juniors</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>8</TD><TD class=xl25>8</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>29-20</TD><TD class=xl25>32</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>7. San Lorenzo</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>9</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>28-20</TD><TD class=xl25>32</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>8. Estudiantes</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>9</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>28-19</TD><TD class=xl25>31</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>9. Lanus</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>8</TD><TD class=xl25>7</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>26-17</TD><TD class=xl25>31</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>10. Rosario Central</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>7</TD><TD class=xl25>7</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>19-13</TD><TD class=xl25>28</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>11. Boca Juniors</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>7</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>28-24</TD><TD class=xl25>27</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>12. Arsenal S.</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>7</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>20-24</TD><TD class=xl25>26</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>13. Atletico Tucuman</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>9</TD><TD class=xl25>23-32</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>14. River Plate</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>8</TD><TD class=xl25>21-26</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>15. Racing Club</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>9</TD><TD class=xl25>17-24</TD><TD class=xl25>17</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>16. Chacarita Juniors</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>10</TD><TD class=xl25>16-25</TD><TD class=xl25>16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>17. Godoy Cruz Mza.</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl25>9</TD><TD class=xl25>18-28</TD><TD class=xl25>15</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>18. Gimnasia LP</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD><TD class=xl25>11</TD><TD class=xl25>16-28</TD><TD class=xl25>13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>19. Huracan</TD><TD class=xl25>19</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>12</TD><TD class=xl25>12-34</TD><TD class=xl25>11</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223)"><TD class=xl24>20. Tigre</TD><TD class=xl25>18</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>14</TD><TD class=xl25>18-40</TD><TD class=xl25>8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*


----------



## Manci17 (2009 December 16)

Come on you reds, come on you reds 
Just keep your bottle and use your heads 
For ninety minutes we'll let them know 
Who's Man United, here we go!!!!

Glory Glory Man United 
Glory Glory Man United 

We'll maintain the status quo 
We're Man United, here we go !


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 16)

Manci17 ezek nagyon értelmes hozzászolások voltak kb ennyi lehet az IQ szinted is amennyi betű van a mondataidban.
Hogy ne legyen OFF a hozzászólásom egy kis foci:

- Mit csinál a magyar futball-válogatott, ha megnyerik a foci VB-t?
- Kikapcsolják a Playstation-t.

Egy magyar focista panaszkodik egy szurkolónak:
- Képzelje, 8 hónapja nem kapunk fizetést! 
Mire a szurkoló: 
- Én meg már 20 éve nem láttam focit.


----------



## eszter24 (2009 December 16)

Gratulálok a Lokinak!
Még ha nem is nyert egyetlen egy BL meccset sem, de derekasan helyt állt.
Hajrá DVSC!


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Szerintem az elmúlt évek teljesítményeihez képest növekvő tendenciát mutatunk, még 10 15 év és ott lehetünk ahol a nagyok


----------



## afca (2009 December 17)

Shevchenko írta:


> Manci17 ezek nagyon értelmes hozzászolások voltak kb ennyi lehet az IQ szinted is amennyi betű van a mondataidban.


 \\m/\\m/


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

afca írta:


> \\m/\\m/


 
Most már megértelek afca ezeket a hozzászólásgyüjtöket elkéne náspángolni:!::555:


EURÓPA-LIGA, CSOPORTKÖR, 6. FORDULÓ: 
*J-CSOPORT *
*Club Brugge-Toulouse 1-0 *(Perisic 90+3.) 
*Partizan-Sahtar 1-0* (Diarra 6.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Sahtar Donyeck*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Club Brugge*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Toulouse</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Partizan</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*H-CSOPORT *
*Sparta Praha-Köbenhavn 0-3* (N'Doye 22., 30., Grönkjaer 54. - 11-esből) 
*CFR Cluj-PSV Eindhoven 0-3* (Lazovics 19., Amrabat 68., 90+1.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. PSV Eindhoven*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*14*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Köbenhavn*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Sparta Praha</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. CFR Cluj</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*I-CSOPORT* 
*Athletic Bilbao-Werder Bremen 0-3* (Pizarro 13., Naldo 21., Rosenberg 36.) 
*Nacional-Austria Wien 5-1* (Micael 23., 57., Mateus 33., Tomasevic 61., F. Lopes 66., ill. Schumacher 21.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Werder Bremen*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Athletic Bilbao*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Nacional</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Austria Wien</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*D-CSOPORT* 
*Hertha-Sporting 1-0 *(Kacsar 70.) 
*Heerenveen-Ventspils 5-0* (Väyrynen 55., V. Elm 58., Sibon 77., 78., Janmaat 88.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Sporting*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Hertha*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Heerenveen</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Ventspils</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*E-CSOPORT *
*CSZKA Szófia-AS Roma 0-3* (Cerci 45+1., 52., Scardina 89.) 
*Basel-Fulham 2-3* (Frei 64. - 11-esből, Streller 87., ill. Zamora 42., 45., Gera 77.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. AS Roma*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Fulham*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Basel</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. CSZKA Szófia</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*F-CSOPORT *
*Panathinaikosz-Dinamo Bucuresti 3-0* (Rukavina 54., Cissé 80., 85.) 
*Sturm Graz-Galatasaray 1-0* (Beichler 21.) 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Galatasaray*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Panathinaikosz*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*12*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3. Dinamo Bucuresti</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4. Sturm Graz</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 17)

*A Real Madrid egyezségre jutott Franck Ribery ügyében!* - állítja határozottan a Bild nevű német napilap. Állításuk szerint az üzlettel "a játékos álma vált valóra", ami a Real Madridnak nagyjából 60 millió eurójába fog kerülni. Ribery így Cristiano, Kaká és Benzema után 2010 nyarán csatlakozhat a kerethez.
A FIFPro szavazatai alapján *Iker Casillas lett a világ legjobb hálóőre!* A Real Madrid portása Víctor Valdést (Barcelona), Julio Césart (Inter), Reinát (Liverpool) és Neuert (Schalke) utasította maga mögé a szavazáson. A díjátadásra hétfőn, a zürichi FIFA-gálán kerül sor.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

Jól jár vele a Madrid nagyszerű focista,de a Barcelonát akkor sem fogják utolérni, mert nagyszerű mezőnymunka és csapategység jellemzi őket.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

Jól jár vele a Madrid nagyszerű focista,de a Barcelonát akkor sem fogják utolérni, mert nagyszerű mezőnymunka és csapategység jellemzi.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 17)

Shevchenko írta:


> Jól jár vele a Madrid nagyszerű focista,de a Barcelonát akkor sem fogják utolérni, mert nagyszerű mezőnymunka és csapategység jellemzi őket.


A Barcelonás részből kihagytad a bírói segítséget is  Szerintem a Barca sem olyan meggyőző az utóbbi időben. De majd a BL-ben is meg a bajnokságban is kiderül melyik csapat bírja tovább, illetve, hogy ki végez előbb.
Szerintem is jó vétel lehet, de a probléma továbbra is a balszélső védő posztja, ugyanis ott van nagy hiány... 
____________________Casillas
____X____________ X_________ X _______________X 
Sergio Ramos _____ Pepe ____ Raúl Albiol _______ ??? (Arbeola)
______________________X
_____________________Lass
_______________X______________ X
___________Xabi Alonso __________Kaká
____X________________________________________X
C Ronaldo ___________________________________Ribery
______________________X
___________________Benzema 

Valahogy így nézett ki a Pérez elnök által megálmodott új Galaktikus csapat. Arbeloa azért van zárójelben, mert ő is csak ideiglenes megoldás arra posztra. Pepe kiválásával viszont Garay van a védelem tengelyében és így is szerintem a liga egyik legerősebb középső védő párosa. És a cserepadon még számtalan nagyon tehetséges és jó játékosok ülnek. Értük kár....
Nagyon nagy nevek mindenhol, de még így sem fogják szerintem megközelíteni az igazi Galaktikus csapatot. Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo... Ha ez a 3 játékos a pályán volt a szép játék, a zseniális megoldások mellett a gólokat lazán lőtték... Nem látszott rajtuk erőlködés. Ellenben a mostani csapatot inkább a brusztolás és a küzdés jellemzi. Igaz továbbra is úgy tartják, hogy ez a Real "még nincs teljesen kész", de már alakul.
Kíváncsi leszek mi lesz a téli átigazolási szezonban, illetve hogy holnap milyen párharcokat sorsolnak a BL-ben.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 18)

A-CSOPORT 

AJAX (HOLLAND)–ANDERLECHT (BELGA) 1-3 (0-3)
Gólszerző: Emanuelson (77.), ill. Lukaku (13., 22.), Legear (43.) 

DINAMO ZAGREB (HORVÁT)–TIMISOARA (ROMÁN) 1-2 (0-0)
Gólszerző: Scutaru (80. - öngól), ill. Bucur (67., Doga 84.) 

AZ A-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 
1. Anderlecht	6	3	2	1	9	4	+5	11
2. Ajax	6	3	2	1	8	6	+2	11
3. Dinamo Zagreb	6	2	0	4	6	8	−2	6
4. Timişoara	6	1	2	3	4	9	−5	5


B-CSOPORT 

LILLE (FRANCIA)–SLAVIA PRAHA (CSEH) 3-1 (2-0)
Gólszerző: Cabaye (25.), Gervinho (40.), Obraniak (80.), ill. Vlcek (56.) 

GENOA (OLASZ)–VALENCIA (SPANYOL) 1-2 (0-1)
Gólszerző: Crespo (51.), ill. Bruno (45.), Villa (90.) 

A B-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 
1. Valencia	6	3	3	0	12	8	+4	12
2. Lille	6	3	1	2	15	9	+6	10
3. Genoa	6	2	1	3	8	10	−2	7
4. Slavia Praha	6	0	3	3	5	13	−8	3


C-CSOPORT 

HAPOEL TEL-AVIV (IZRAELI)–HAMBURG (NÉMET) 1-0 (1-0)
Gólszerző: Yeboah (23.) 

RAPID (OSZTRÁK)–CELTIC (SKÓT) 3-3 (3-1)
Gólszerző: Jelavic (1., 9.), Salihi (19.), ill. Fortune (24., 67.), McGowan (90.) 

A C-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 
1. Hapoel Tel Aviv	6	4	0	2	13	8	+5	12
2. Hamburg	6	3	1	2	7	6	+1	10
3. Celtic	6	1	3	2	7	7	0	6
4. Rapid Wien	6	1	2	3	8	14	−6	5



LABDARÚGÓ EURÓPA-LIGA, CSOPORTKÖR, 6. FORDULÓ (21:00)

G-CSOPORT 
VILLARREAL (SPANYOL)–SALZBURG (OSZTRÁK) 0-1 (0-1)
Gólszerző: Svento (7.) 


LAZIO (OLASZ)–LEVSZKI SZÓFIA (BOLGÁR) 0-1 (0-0)
Gólszerző: Jovov (60.) 

A G-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 
1. Red Bull Salzburg	6	6	0	0	9	2	+7	18
2. Villarreal	6	3	0	3	8	6	+2	9
3. Lazio	6	2	0	4	9	10	−1	6
4. Levszki Sofia	6	1	0	5	1	9	−8	3



H-CSOPORT 

FENERBAHCE (TÖRÖK)–SHERIFF TIRASPOL (MOLDÁV) 1-0 (1-0)
Gólszerző: Ugur Boral (15.) 

STEAUA BUCURESTI (ROMÁN)–TWENTE (HOLLAND) 1-1 (1-1)
Gólszerző: Kapetanosz (18.), ill. R. Stam (35.) 

A H-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 

1. Fenerbahçe	6	5	0	1	8	3	+5	15
2. Twente	6	2	2	2	5	6	−1	8
3. Sheriff Tiraspol	6	1	2	3	4	5	−1	5
4. Steaua Bucureşti	6	0	4	2	3	6	−3	4


I-CSOPORT 

EVERTON (ANGOL)–BATE BORISZOV (FEHÉROROSZ) 0-1 (0-0)
Gólszerző: Jurjovics (75.) 

BENFICA (PORTUGÁL)–AEK ATHÉN (GÖRÖG) 2-1 (1-0)
Gólszerző: Di Maria (45., 73.), ill. Blanco (84.) 

AZ I-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE 

1. Benfica	6	5	0	1	13	3	+10	15
2. Everton	6	3	0	3	7	9	−2	9
3. BATE	6	2	1	3	7	9	−2	7
4. AEK Athén	6	1	1	4	5	11	−6	4


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 18)

LABDARÚGÓ MAGYAR KUPA, NEGYEDDÖNTŐ 

MTK-Debrecen 2-0 (0-0, 2-0), összesítésben: 2-2, tizenegyesekkel 4-5
Gólszerző: Pál (77.), Zsidai (80.)


----------



## tomi318 (2009 December 18)

Srácok, hagyjátok végre az európai focit és kezdjetek el amerikai focit nézni.


----------



## tomi318 (2009 December 18)

Sevcsenkó még egyáltalán ott van? Nem úgy volt, hogy visszament a Milanba?


----------



## afca (2009 December 18)

tomi318 írta:


> Srácok, hagyjátok végre az európai focit és kezdjetek el amerikai focit nézni.


 Na már meg is van a 14.hozzászólásod.Egyébként itt tollaslabdáról beszélgetünk,irogatunk.De a sakkot sem vetjük meg!!!


----------



## afca (2009 December 18)

EURÓPAI KUPÁK: Európa Liga

<TABLE class=soccer style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class="tr-first even" id=g_1_306360 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306360')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306360')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306360')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Ajax</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 3</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Anderlecht</TD><TD class=part-top>(0 - 3)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306361 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306361')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306361')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306361')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 2</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">FC Timisoara</TD><TD class=part-top>(0 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR class=" even" id=g_1_306362 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306362')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306362')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306362')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Genoa</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 2</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Valencia</TD><TD class=part-top>(0 - 1)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306364 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306364')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306364')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306364')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Hapoel Tel Aviv</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 0</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Hamburger SV</TD><TD class=part-top>(1 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR class=" even" id=g_1_306363 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306363')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306363')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306363')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Lille</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">3 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Slavia Praha</TD><TD class=part-top>(2 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306365 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306365')" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #eaf7e7" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306365')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306365')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Rapid Wien</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">3 - 3</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Celtic</TD><TD class=part-top>(3 - 1)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR class=" even" id=g_1_306370 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306370')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306370')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306370')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Benfica</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">2 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">AEK Athén</TD><TD class=part-top>(1 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306371 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306371')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306371')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306371')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Everton</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">0 - 1</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">BATE Boriszov</TD><TD class=part-top>(0 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR class=" even" id=g_1_306368 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306368')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306368')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306368')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class="team-home bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Fenerbahce</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 0</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD class=part-top>(1 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306366 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306366')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306366')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306366')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Lazio</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">0 - 1</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Levszki Szófia</TD><TD class=part-top>(0 - 0)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR class=" even" id=g_1_306369 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306369')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306369')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306369')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Steaua Bukarest</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">1 - 1</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Twente</TD><TD class=part-top>(1 - 1)</TD><TD class=icons onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR><TR id=g_1_306367 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_306367')" style="CURSOR: pointer" onclick="detail_open('g_1_306367')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_306367')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"></TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Villarreal</TD><TD class="score bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">0 - 1</TD><TD class="team-away bold" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Salzburg</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 18)

AJAX (HOLLAND)–ANDERLECHT (BELGA) 1-3 (0-3)
Gólszerző: Emanuelson (77.), ill. Lukaku (13., 22.), Legear (43.) 

Hat kezdőjátékos ült a kispadon az Ajaxnál.Jolnak átbaszott!!!Mit akart ezzel elérni????
<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=2>Kezdőcsapat</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">23

Anita V.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">22

De Jong S.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">29

Donald M.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">8

Emanuelson U.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">21

Enoh E.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">3

Oleguer
</TD><TD class="summary fr">

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">9

Pantelic M.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">1

Stekelenburg M.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">10

Sulejmani M.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">2

van der Wiel G.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">5

Vertonghen J.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=2>Cserejátékosok</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">11

Aissati I.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">19

Alderweireld T.
</TD><TD class="summary fr"> 

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">40

de Zeeuw D.
</TD><TD class="summary fr"> 
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">28

Rommedahl D.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">15

Silva B.
</TD><TD class="summary fr"> 
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">16

Suarez L.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">12

Vermeer K.
</TD><TD class="summary fr">


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 18)

*Inter-Chelsea, Milan-MU a BL-ben! *

Péntek délben a svájci Nyonban kisorsolták a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája első egyeneskieséses körének párosításait. Sztárpárokkal ezúttal is találkozhatunk, hiszen a slágert az Internazionale-Chelsea (José Mourinho...), a Milan-Manchester United, a Lyon-Real Madrid vagy a Porto-Arsenal csaták jelenthetik. A címvédő Barcelona a Stuttgarttal nézhet farkasszemet, a selejtezőből érkező Olympiakosz a francia bajnok Bordeaux-val, a Bayern München a Loki-csoport győztesével, a Fiorentinával meccselhet. A Sevillának segíthet, hogy a CSZKA nem lesz formában, hiszen a bajnokság még nem kezdődik el. Az első összecsapásokat február 16-17-én és 23-24-én rendezik, a visszavágókra március 9-10-én és 16-17-én kerül sor. A döntőt május 22-én, Madridban rendezik. 13 órától az Európa-liga kerül terítékre. 

A PÁROK: 

Stuttgart-Barcelona 
Olympiakosz-Bordeaux 
Internazionale-Chelsea 
Bayern München-Fiorentina 
CSZKA Moszkva-Sevilla 
Lyon-Real Madrid 
Porto-Arsenal 
Milan-Manchester United


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 18)

Brutális Coritiba drukkerek!
A brazil igazságszolgáltatás - nem a szövetség! - a másodosztályba sorolta vissza a Coritiba csapatát a bajnokság utolsó, december 6-ai fordulójában tapasztalt szurkolói rendbontás miatt, emellett 30 meccsre bezárták a csapat stadionját.
Az elégedetlen szurkolók akcióját nem is próbálom leírni, íme a videofelvétel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nptcMxCQBqA&feature=related


----------



## afca (2009 December 19)

Európa Liga főtáblája

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center border=0><CAPTION>A 32-ES TÁBLA PÁROSÍTÁSA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD class=xl24> 1. Rubin Kazany (orosz)–Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24> 2. Athletic Bilbao (spanyol)–Anderlecht (belga)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24> 3. FC Köbenhavn (dán)–Marseille (francia)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24> 4. Panathinaikosz (görög)–Roma (olasz)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24> 5. Atlético Madrid (spanyol)–Galatasaray (török)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24> 6. Ajax (holland)–Juventus (olasz)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24> 7. FC Bruges (belga)–Valencia (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24> 8. Fulham (angol)–Sahtar Doneck (ukrán)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24> 9. Liverpool (angol)–Unirea Urziceni (román)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>10. Hamburg (német)–PSV (holland)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>11. Villarreal (spanyol)–Wolfsburg (német) </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>12. Standard Liege (belga)–Salzburg (osztrák)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>13. Twente (holland)–Werder Bremen (német)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>14. Lille (francia)–Fenerbahce (török)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>15. Everton (angol)–Sporting (portugál)</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>16. Hertha BSC (német)–Benfica (portugál)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 20)

Messi a mennybe repítette a Barcát! 

Fantasztikus mérkőzésen, Lionel Messi hosszabbításban szerzett találatával nyerte meg története első klubvilágbajnoki címét a Barcelona. Pep Guardiola együttese ezzel hihetetlen rekordot állított fel: minden létező trófeát begyűjtött az idén! Az Abu Dzabiban rendezett torna fináléjában az elődöntőhöz hasonlóan hátrányból álltak fel a katalánok. A rendes játékidő letelte előtt egy perccel Pedro egalizált, majd a friss aranylabdás klasszis a győztes gólt is megszerezte a ráadásban! A mérkőzés második legjobbja Juan Sebastian Verón lett, míg Messi egy újabb díjjal gazdagodott, ő lett az első. 

KLUBVILÁGBAJNOKSÁG, DÖNTŐ: 
ESTUDIANTES-BARCELONA 1-2 (1-0, 1-1, 1-2)

Zayed Sports City, Abu Dzabi. Vezette: Benito Archundia (mexikói)

Estudiantes: Albil - Rodríguez, Cellay, Desábato - Ré (Rojo 90.), Díaz, Benítez (Sanchez 76.), Verón - Brana, Boselli, Perez (Nunez 79.). Vezetőedző: Alejandro Sabella.

Cserék: R. Fernandez, Taborda (kapusok), Sanchez, Alayes, Salgueiro, Carrusca, Nunez, F.Fernandez, Gonzalez, Rojo, Huerta.

Barcelona: Valdés - Alves, Piqué, Puyol, Abidal - Xavi, Busquets (Touré 79.), Keita (Pedro 46.) - Messi, Ibrahimovic, Henry (Jeffren 83.). Vezetőedző: Pep Guardiola.

Cserék: Mino, Pinto (kapusok), Márquez, Jeffren, Bojan, Pedro, Milito, Maxwell, Jonathan, Csigrinszkij, Touré. 
Gólszerző: Boselli (37.), ill. Pedro (89.), Messi (109.)
Sárga lap: Díaz (45.), Rodríguez (58.), Perez (65.), Sanchez (94.), ill. Messi (23.), Henry (82.), Valdés (117.) 
A 3. helyért: 
Pohang Steelers – Atlante 1–1– 11-esekkel 4–3 
Gólszerző: Denilson (42.), ill. Márquez (46.) 

ÉRTÉKELÉS: 
Ahogy azt várni lehetett, a mérkőzés első percétől kezdve nyomtak a katalánok. Még szép, hiszen ez a trófea még hiányzott a történelmi ereklyékkel feltöltött vitrinből. Pep Guardiola pedig mindössze 38 évesen állt egy olyan rekord előtt, amelyet még egyetlen edzőnek sem sikerült elérnie... 
Szóval a mérkőzés. Meddő fölényben volt a Barcelona egészen az első félidő hajrájáig. Messiék támadtak, a meglepetésre törő Estudiantes pedig a kontrákra várt. Néha volt is lehetősége a Juan Sebastian Verón vezette argentinoknak ráijeszteniük a gránátvörös-kékekre. Aztán a világ egyik legjobb bírójának tartott mexikói sípmester „alárakott" a spanyol csapatnak. Egy egyértelmű tizenegyest ugyanis elnézett a kárukra, néhány percre rá pedig már 1-0-s dél-amerikai vezetés virított az eredményjelzőn. A Libertadores-kupa fináléját is eldöntő Boselli talált be remek fejessel Valdés kapujába. Érett tehát az a bizonyos meglepetés... 
No, de nem ilyen fából faragták az ezúttal is fantasztikus mozdulatokkal operáló Ibrahimovicékat. A svéd támadó vezetésével szinte végigtámadta a második részt a Barca. Teljesen eredménytelenül. A fiatalok kellettek ahhoz, hogy gyümölcsözzön a fölény. A csereként beállt Pedro remek fejessel egalizált a 89. percben (!), megmentve csapatát a kudarctól. 
Aztán jött Messi. Semmit nem csinált az egész mérkőzésen. De ott (az ötös vonalán), akkor (a 109. percben) ösztönös mozdulattal (mellel) juttatta a kapuba a Barcelona győztes találatát! Ezért klasszis a klasszis. Jó helyre került az Aranylabda, mondhatják a katalán szurkolók. Pep Guardiola - persze játékosaival együtt - bekerült a futball történelemkönyveibe. Az együttes minden megnyerhető trófeát begyűjtött idén, az Estudiantes pedig szomorkodhat. Ha nem a Barcával kerültek volna össze a piros-fehérek, valószínűleg most őket ünnepelné a világ. De legalábbis Argentína.


----------



## afca (2009 December 20)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">A DAC jövő évi felkészülési mérkőzései </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19253&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=19253&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.12.17. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Az FK DAC 1904 Dunaszerdahely futballklub a 2010-es évben is több felkészülési mérkőzést fog majd játszani, amelyek időpontjait alább olvashatják.

A DAC labdarúgói december 12-től 2010. január 7-ig szabadságukat töltik, majd a téli felkészülés 2010. január 8-án kezdődik.

Felkészülési mérkőzések:
január 13.: Budapest Honvéd - FK DAC 1904
január 16.: A 100 éves tatabányai futballklub tornáján vesz részt a csapat
január 20.,14.00: FC Videoton Fehervár- FK DAC 1904
január 23. 11.00: FC Győr - FK DAC 1904
január 27. osztrák csapattal tárgyal a klub
február 12.: FK DAC 1904 - SK Dynamo České Budějovice (ČR - I. liga)
február 13.: FK DAC 1904 - SFC Opava (ČR - II. liga)
február 17.: FK Slovan Duslo Vágsellye (I. liga) - FK DAC 1904
február 20. : osztrák csapattal tárgyal a klub az utolsó felkészülési mérkőzésről

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 21)

Duna TV ma este fél nyolctól élőben közvetíti a zürichi FIFA-gálát, ahol többek között Iker Casillas is díjat vehet át - mint a szezon legjobb kapusa. Továbbá, első alkalommal kerül kiosztásra a Puskás-díj, amelyet a szezon legszebb góljának szerzője vehet át.

És egy kis ötlet karácsonyi ajándékra:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3IpgAIQNVI


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 22)

Norby X írta:


> nem lesz!



Az eszed az ami nem lesz


----------



## afca (2009 December 22)

A Puskás díjat miért az a nyálas kapta???????


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 22)

*FIFA: Lionel Messi az Év Játékosa *








http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0
Ha akarná, Lionel Messi a Besos, illetve a Llobregat folyókon komoly gátakat emelhetne azzal a töménytelen éremmel, serleggel, díjjal, amelyet 2009-ben besöpört. Mi több, a Barcelona argentin világklasszis futballistája hétfő este újabb elismeréssel gazdagodott, a klubvilágbajnoki-döntőn győztes gólt mellelő zseni az Aranylabda mellé a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség (FIFA) Év Labdarúgója-díját is bezsebelte. 

A LEGJOBB ÖT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: 
1. Lionel Messi (argentin, FC Barcelona) 1073 pont 
2. Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Real Madrid/Manchester United 352 
3. Xavi (spanyol, FC Barcelona) 196 
4. Kaká (brazil, Real Madrid/AC Milan) 190 
5. Andres Iniesta (spanyol, FC Barcelona) 134


----------



## afca (2009 December 22)

Pisti ővele Liverpoolban nem talállkoztál???


----------



## Zorm (2009 December 23)

Látom a csaj nagy szurkoló. Szerintem sem volt szép gól Ronaldonak, az év során láttam szebbet is, ezt csak ráküldte


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Megajándékozták a DAC-szurkolók Lengyel Krisztiánt </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19320&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=19320&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.12.22. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A 2008. november 1-jei DAC-Slovan bajnoki mérkőzés legsúlyosabb sérültjét, a vörösmajori Lengyel Krisztiánt látogatták meg karácsony előtt a DAC-szurkolók december 21-én. 
Az egy évvel ezelőtt lejátszódott labdarúgó-mérkőzés 17. percében a rendőrség speciális egységei benyomultak a mellettük helyet foglaló DAC-tábor szektorába és válogatás nélkül rátámadtak a szurkolókra. Közel egy év elteltével sem tudta megmagyarázni Kaliňák gárdája az eseményeket. A súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett csallóközi fiút a pályán és a mentőhelikopterben is újra kellett éleszteni, és egész életén át magán hordozza majd a sérülések nyomait.




​
A Felvidéki Harcosok elnevezésű DAC fanklub 300,- eurót adott át Krisztiánnak, mintegy karácsonyi ajándékként. Megtudtuk, hogy ez a pénzösszeg Sziva Balázs: Futballháború című könyvének eladásából származik. A Felvidéki Harcosok, bár ingyen kapták a 30 db. könyvet, ők úgy döntöttek, hogy jótékony célt szolgálva árusítják majd a DAC-Slovan mérkőzést feldolgozó kiadványt és annak bevételét a mérkőzés legsúlyosabb sérültjének, Lengyel Krisztiánnak ajánlják majd fel. Ugyancsak megajándékozta a csallóközi fiatalembert Poór Tibor, aki a Retro című könyvét adta át az ifjú DAC-szurkolónak. A könyv a régi idők fociját, a DAC aranykorát mutatja be. A Yellow Blue Supporters DAC fanklub pedig néhány téli ruha kiegészítőt ajándékozott a karácsonyfa alá Krisztiánnak.




​
Öröm volt látni, hogy Krisztián napról-napra erősödik. Akaraterejének köszönhető, hogy viszonylag hamar felgyógyult, de sokat jelentett családjának gondoskodása és odafigyelése is. Jövőre gyógyfürdőbe készül Magyarországra, Ékes Ilona és Balogh Zoltán fideszes országgyűlési képviselők jóvoltából, a csallóközi fiú. Bár már egy éve telt el az ominózus mérkőzés óta, Krisztiánt egyre kevesebben keresik fel, hogy segítsék őt mindennapjai boldogulásában. A dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók azonban nem felejtenek és megfogadták, hogy lehetőségeikhez mérten időnként meglátogatják a DAC-Slovan mérkőzés hősét, a rendőri attak áldozatát.






















​
Felvidék Ma, atos </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Törődik Dunaszerdahely városa a DAC ifjúságával </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19330&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=51 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=19330&itemid=51 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2009.12.22. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>




*(Fényképgalériával)* Dunaszerdahelyen december 22-én a Városháza tanácstermében került sor a Pro DAC Alapítvány és a Dunaszerdahely Város Önkormányzata által szervezett ünnepségre, amelyen egyrészt a DAC labdarúgó szakosztály ifistáit, valamint a kézilabda szakosztályt is jutalomban részesítették. Másrészt az 1961/62-es évad bajnoki DAC csapatának tagjait is köszöntötték. 
Az ünnepség elején Dr. Hájos Zoltán Dunaszerdahely város polgármestere szólt a jelenlevő ifjúsági csapatok edzőihez és a fiatalokhoz, valamint a megjelent egykori DAC legendákhoz. A polgármester úr beszédében fontosnak tartotta kiemelni az ifjúság szerepét, amelyre építeni lehet és kell is egy klubnak, valamint a velük foglalkozó edzők munkáját méltatta. Az egykori kiváló DAC játékosokhoz szólva elmondta, hogy felterjeszti az akkori bajnokságban veretlen csapat tagjait a legmagasabb városi kitüntetésre, amelyet augusztus 20-án fognak majd átadni az arra kiérdemesült személyeknek. Végezetül reményét fejezte ki, hogy megszólítva több dunaszerdahelyi vállalkozót idővel be tudják kapcsolni őket is a sport és az ifjúság támogatására.
Pápay Zoltan, a Pro DAC Alapítvány elnöke szintén üdvözölte a megjelenteket, valamint elmondta, hogy az alapítvány 2007 óta működik és 2008-ban tudott először az adók 2%-ából befolyt összegből ajándékokat vásárolniuk a fiatalságnak. Az edzőkkel és a sportemberekkel együttműködve mindig a legszükségesebb sportszerekre költötték a pénzt, amelyeket aztán egy ünnepélyes átadás keretében megkaptak a csapatok. A Pro DAC Alapítvány munkáját többen is segítik támogatásaikkal, ilyen az Adidas Slovakia elnöke Lengyel Zsolt is, aki mint dunaszerdahelyi lakos lokálpatrióta módjára segíti az ifjúságot. Több vállalkozó is kisebb-nagyobb pénzösszegekkel támogatta az alapítványt, valamint köszönetet mondott Nagy Mariánnak a Yellow Blue Supporters fanklub elnökének is, hogy a szurkolók ahol csak lehet besegítenek az ifjúság körüli munkákba.


<EMBED pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf width=600 height=400 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&hl=hu&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fwwwfelvidekma%2Falbumid%2F5418179498052475025%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Dhu"></EMBED> ​

Végezetül elismerő oklevelet vehettek át az 1961/62-es csapat tagjai, akik el tudtak jönni az ünnepségre. Név szerint: Sárközi István, Brányik Sándor, Gombos Árpád, Turek Árpád, Szekács József és Takács Vilmos. A fiatalok az idősekkel együtt kötetlen beszélgetésbe elegyedtek a fociról és a sport szeretetéről, annak hasznosságáról.

_*A Felvidék Ma oldalnak nyilatkozott Takács Vilmos, aki az 1961/62-es bajnokságban szereplő DAC-ban a csatár poszton szerepelt.*_

*Milyen csapatról is beszélünk, amikor az 1961/62-es bajnoki évad jut eszünkbe?*
Ez a csapat veretlenül került fel az I. A osztályból a divízióba, amelyből három működött országos szinten akkor. Hatalmas történelmi esemény volt a városnak, hogy Dunaszerdahely felkerülhetett. A csapat a következő játékosokból állt:
Kapusok: Brányik Sándor, Klempa József (túró)
Jobbhátvéd: Matlák György, középhátvéd: Sárközi István, Halfok: Hodossy Árpád, Gútai Árpád és Gombos Árpád, csatárok: Szigeti János, Szekács József (egyedüli szlovák a csapatban!), Takács Vilmos, Pápay Tibor, Kubovics László. Az edző Kovács Ervin volt. 
A vezetőség a következő tagokból állt: Matics Károly-klubelnök, Grünfeld Ármin, Puha Imre, Drahos Tibor, Pogány Árpád, Csirik Imre és Veréb István. 

*Figyeli-e a mai DAC játékát? *
A mostani DAC nem ugyanaz, mint a miénk volt. A miénk az csallóközi, dunaszerdahelyi és magyar volt! Az akkori csapatban kilenc saját nevelésű játékos futballozott és hárman voltak csak vendégjátékosok, de aztán ők is dunaszerdahelyivé váltak és máig is itt élnek.

*Kijár-e a mérkőzésekre?*
Nem járok ki, mert nem találok benne dunaszerdahelyit. Irigylem viszont őket a szurkolóik miatt. Ezeket a lelkes drukkerokat nem érdemli meg ez a csapat! A szurkolók Dunaszerdahelyért drukkolnak, a játékosok viszont csak a pénzért játszanak. A mi időnkben 1962-ig a mérkőzésekért semmit sem kaptunk. Miután felkerültünk a divízióba már hetente négy edzésünk volt, amelyért kaptunk 5 csehszlovák koronát. Később tízre emelték. Az érsekújvári csapat elleni győztes mérkőzésünk után kaptunk először 100,- koronát fejenként. Utána már szabályozták a fizetéseket, így az idegenbeli győztes mérkőzések százast értek, az otthoniak pedig ötvenest. Döntetlenért nem kaptunk semmit sem.
*
Köszönöm a beszélgetést!*

Felvidék Ma, atos </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

Minden szurkolójának BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT KÍVÁN az AJAX AMSTERDAM.

Kattints ide, és meglátod, hogyan.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 23)

BARÁTSÁGOS LABDARÚGÓ-MÉRKŐZÉS

*KATALÓNIA–ARGENTINA 4-2*
Nou Camp, 53 ezer néző, *vezette: *Álvarez Izquierdo.
*KATALÓNIA: *Valdés (Codina, 78.) – Saltor, Puyol (Serrano, 63.), Oleguer, Capdevila, Piqué (M. Hurtado, 46.) – Busquets, Xavi (Sergio González, 57.), Verdú – Sergio García (F. Navarro, 74.), Bojan (Corominas, 66.). Szövetségi kapitány: Johan Cruyff.
*ARGENTÍNA:* Pozo – C. Álvarez (Salvio, 80.), Otamendi (Pareja, 4.6), Demichelis, Papa (Dátolo, 62.) – Gago (Banega, 79.), Bolatti, Pastore – Di María, Lavezzi, Higuaín (Palermo, 67). Szövetségi kapitány: Diego Maradona.
*Gólszerző: *Sergio García (44.), Krkic (56.), Sergio González (70. - 11-esből), Moisés Hurtado (76.), ill. Pastore (63.), Di Maria (72.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn43Wkr2yAE

*Sárga lap:* Puyol (36.), Moisés Hurtado (49.), ill. Demichelis (52.), Di María (82.), Pareja (83.)


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table107 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 227px; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid" cellPadding=0 align=left border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=221>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*2009. december 23.-31.*
szerző: fcdac1904.com
Kellemes Karácsonyt és sikeres 2010-es évet!
Kedves szurkolók és futball-barátok! Kívánunk Önöknek békés, áldott Karácsonyt és sikerekben és gólörömben gazdag, bundamentes 2010-es esztendőt!


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

Holland Kupa

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">WHC</TH><TD class=score>1 - 14</TD><TH class="left tname">Ajax</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>1. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=7>1 - 6</TD><TD class="summary fr">18'

Pantelic</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">24'

Pantelic</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">26'

Aissati</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">27'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">30'

Aissati</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">33'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">44'

Stel </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=h-part colSpan=3>2. félidő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class=score rowSpan=8>0 - 8</TD><TD class="summary fr">53'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">59'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">60'

(Öngól) Bosch</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">67'

Bakircioglu</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">82'

Bakircioglu</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">84'

De Zeeuw</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">86'

Suarez</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl"> </TD><TD class="summary fr">89'

Suarez</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pisti72 (2009 December 23)

afca írta:


> Pisti ővele Liverpoolban nem talállkoztál???



Sajnos nem, de szívesen eldiskuráltam volna vele az élet dolgairól.



Minden kedves topiklakónak Boldog karácsonyt kívánok!


----------



## barka8 (2009 December 23)

Shevchenko írta:


> BARÁTSÁGOS LABDARÚGÓ-MÉRKŐZÉS
> *KATALÓNIA–ARGENTINA 4-2*
> Nou Camp, 53 ezer néző, *vezette: *Álvarez Izquierdo.
> *KATALÓNIA: *Valdés (Codina, 78.) – Saltor, Puyol (Serrano, 63.), Oleguer, Capdevila, Piqué (M. Hurtado, 46.) – Busquets, Xavi (Sergio González, 57.), Verdú – Sergio García (F. Navarro, 74.), Bojan (Corominas, 66.). Szövetségi kapitány: Johan Cruyff.



Alaposan meggyengítené az Európa bajnok spanyolokat a katalán függetlenség kikiáltása.
http://kitekinto.hu/karpat-medence/2009/12/18/igy_lehet_autonom_szekelyfold


----------



## afca (2009 December 23)

Pisti ma volt Dunaszerdahelyen az YBS évzárója.Onnét jövök.nem fogod elhinni ki volt ott.Németh Krisztián az U21-es válogatottból.Meglett örökítve fényképen is.Holnap ha sikerül felrakom!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 23)

<TABLE class=tablazat_merkozes cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TH colSpan=2>Ligue 1, 18. forduló</TH></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=19>*december 23., szerda*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Lens-St.Étienne</TD><TD class=betu_piros align=middle>*1-0*</TD></TR><TR><TD width="83%">Le Mans-Monaco</TD><TD class=betu_piros align=middle width="17%">*1-1*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Lorient-Valenciennes</TD><TD class=betu_piros align=middle>*3-2*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Lyon-Montpellier</TD><TD class=betu_piros align=middle>*1-2*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marseille-Auxerre</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle>*0-2*</TD></TR><TR><TD height=21>Nancy-Lille</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle>*0-4*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Nice-Boulogne</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle>*2-2*</TD></TR><TR><TD>PSG-Grenoble</TD><TD class=betu_piros align=middle>*4-0*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Sochaux-Rennes</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle>*2-0*</TD></TR><TR><TD>Toulouse-Bordeaux</TD><TD class=betu_zold align=middle>*1-2*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Girondins Bordeaux </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30:11</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>43</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Lille OSC </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>37:19</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>34</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Montpellier HSC </TD><TD>18</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>26:21</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Olympique Marseille </TD><TD>18</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30:20</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>AJ Auxerre </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>19:15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Olympique Lyon </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>31:26</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Paris St. Germain </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>31:18</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>FC Lorient </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>29:22</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Stade Rennes </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>24:18</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Valenciennes FC </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>30:26</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>AS Monaco </TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>20:22</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>AS Nancy </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>26:29</TD><TD>-3</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>RC Lens </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>19:24</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Toulouse FC </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>18:14</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>FC Sochaux </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>17:21</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>OGC Nice </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>20:32</TD><TD>-12</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Le Mans UC 72 </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>17:28</TD><TD>-11</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>AS St. Etienne </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>11:26</TD><TD>-15</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>US Boulogne </TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>15:35</TD><TD>-20</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Grenoble Foot 38 </TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>10:33</TD><TD>-23</TD><TD>7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 December 24)

Németh Krisztiánnal.......és az ajándéksál amit az YBS-től kapott.


----------



## afca (2009 December 28)

Csak humor


----------



## afca (2009 December 30)

Az Arsenal szurkolói Bergkamp, 2002-ben a Newcastle United ellen lőtt gólját szavazták meg az évtized Arsenal góljának.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niWVRSVzAzI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 30)

Szerintem nyugodtan lehetne a legszebb Arsenal gól is akár... Hihetetlen amit ez az ember produkált (még egy ilyen tuti nem lesz), nem mellesleg a FIFA és a "szakújságírók" szégyene, hogy nem kapott aranylabdát, pedig ha valaki hát Ő megérdemelte volna. 
Egyébként jövő évben nem csak a férfi kézilabda EB, Futsal EB és a labdarúgó VB hozhatja lázba a magyarok, és a labdarúgás híveit, hanem a márciusban megrendezendő Red Bull Street Style - Freestyle Foci verseny is ahol 44 ország freestylerei mérik össze tudásukat.
Magyarország a tavalyi Rio De Janeiro-i versenyen a 4-dik lett és idén is a legjobbak között lehetnek. Hazánkat Sűrű Tamás (Fx) képviseli, a hazai selejtező győztese:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvD0Dn0OX8I

Az álomdöntőnek titulált Skora (lengyel) vs Fx (magyar) , már nem jöhet létre a márciusi versenyen (VB-n), ugyanis a lengyel-selejtezőn alul maradt Skora. De azért egy másik (nem hivatalos) versenyen megmérkőzött a 2 klasszis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqRTv5yyR1U

(Elképesztő és Követhetetlen  )


----------



## afca (2009 December 30)

(M)ilyen volt a 2009 év(?)(!)

Január - február.
Felkészülés Dubajban Werner Lorant-radványi Miki edzőpárossal.









közben elkészült a világítás!



 


​ 
Március.​ 


​ 
Megjött DACIKA A DAC Dunaszerdahely KÉK SÁRGA Turul madara.


​ 
A csapat gyenge szereplése​ 


​ 
április​ 
A gyenge szereplés folytatódik​ 


​ 


​ 
de a szurkolók kitartóak,,slovan ellen idegenben,,​ 


​ 
új edző:Zlatko Kranjčar és az iráni Ali Reza Marzban,,a képen radványi mikivel,,​ 


​ 

május. a tüntetések és az elégedetlenség folytatódik...



​ 
június-július​ 
újabb edző:az osztrák Kurt Garger.És új sponzor,,abu dhabi,,​ 


​ 
AUGUSTus.a csapat összekapja magát garger vezetése alatt.


 ​ 


​ 


​ 
új sportigazgató az iráni,, Nasser Hejazi,, az első piroslap wermernek,és persze az eredmények​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
SzEPTEMBER.​ 
egyre előrébb a szlovák kupában​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
OKTÓBER.
jött a slovan!!!!


​



​ 


​ 





​ 

NOVEMBER.​ 
mindenkit aki az utunkba került legyőztünk a kupában.​ 


​ 


​ 
szurkolói és bajnoki foci a szenyica ellen.​ 


​ 


​ 
DECEMBER.
90+ utáni egyenlítő góllal othon tartottunk 1 pontot a nyitra ellen.​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
Nagyvonalakban ennyi volt a 2009-es év.​


----------



## afca (2009 December 30)

2009 legszebb 10 Ajax gólja


----------



## konyveslajos (2009 December 31)

Most olvastam, hogy Gutit lapátra tette a Real. Szomorú vagyok. Guti volt szerintem a Real jelképe (Raul-al együtt), olyan mint Puyol a Barcában. De mit várok a fehérektől???


----------



## afca (2009 December 31)

Egy érdekes hír évvégére!!!

A 24 éves Jaap Molenaart a nyáron szerződtette le a Volendam. Addig amatőr volt, és az építőiparban (kőműves? asztalos?; nem tudom) kereste kenyerét. Bár rendszeresen játszott, nem elégítette ki, a napi néhány órás edzés. Hiányzott neki a 10 órás munkanap, és egyre jobban zavarta, hogy egész nap nincs mit csinálnia. Végül kérte a csapat vezetőit, hogy bontsák fel szerződését. Holnaptól szabad ember, mehet vissza az építőiparba.


----------



## Kriszgold (2010 Január 1)

Hajrá Budapest Honvéd.
Csak a Kispest.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 3)




----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Az utóbbi időben nem követem a magyar focit, maximum a nemzetközi mérkőzéseket! Érdemes lenne?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)

Palyika írta:


> Az utóbbi időben nem követem a magyar focit, maximum a nemzetközi mérkőzéseket! Érdemes lenne?


 Kedves hozzászólásgyűjtő barátom.....szerintem te nemtudod megkülömböztetni a focit a sakktól.Csak gyarapítani jöttél a hozzászólásaid számát.Dehát ilyen is kell ide a fórumra....


----------



## Lowosan (2010 Január 4)

Érdemes nézni!Reméljük az U20-as csapat vb bronzérme még csak a kezdet és elindul valami

És hajrá Fradi!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)

A csoportbeosztás: 
A-csoport FTC, Tatabánya, Cibalija Vinkovci, Pápa.
B-csoport tagjai: Dunaszerdahely, DVSC, Haladás, Orosháza.


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 5)

„Koeman a végkielégítés miatt maradt" 

Kovács Péter, lemondott MLSZ-elnökségi tag – nem mellékesen az Újpest tulajdonosa - elérkezettnek látta az időt, hogy kitálaljon. Elsősorban arról, hogyan is vezeti, vezette a szövetséget Kisteleki István, aki december 22-én jelentette be: tavasszal távozik a Magyar Labdarúgó-szövetség éléről. Kovács szerint a módszerei diktatórikusak, ráadásul Erwin Koeman csak azért maradhatott a helyén, mert nincs 200 millió forint a kapitány végkielégítésére. 

„Elsősorban azért távoztam a szövetségből – kezdte az ügyvéd-üzletember Kovács -, mert belefáradtam a szélmalomharcba, s rettentően zavart Kisteleki István kézi vezérlése. Ha maradok, nekem is 'bólogatójánossá' kellett volna válnom, de erre képtelen voltam.”

Az utolsó cseppet mégsem ez jelentette abban a bizonyos pohárban.

„Hónapokig gondolkodtam, mire meghoztam ezt a döntést, ám az év utolsó elnökségi ülésén betelt a pohár. Az évtizedekkel ezelőtti bundaügyet Kisteleki István másodpercek alatt lesöpörte az asztalról, márpedig a szövetség első emberétől elvárható a makulátlanság, de ő nem tisztázta magát. Sőt inkább nekem támadt, pedig már évekkel ezelőtt kaptam füleseket a tippmixről, de az elnök egy szalmaszálat sem mozdított meg az ügyben. Ilyen vezetővel én nem akartam tovább együtt dolgozni”

Kovács Péter Koemannal sem elégedett, akiről szintén határozott véleménye van:

„Bármit mondhatott volna a kapitány a beszámolójában, akkor is a helyén marad. Mert az elnökség nem dönthetett másként, hiszen ha Koemant felállítják – akinek szerződését az elnök diktatórikus vezetési módszereire jellemzően hosszabbította meg -, súlyos végkielégítést kellett volna fizetni. Ki lehet számolni, mennyit, ha a holland havi tízmillió forint környékén keres…”


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> A csoportbeosztás:
> A-csoport FTC, Tatabánya, Cibalija Vinkovci, Pápa.
> B-csoport tagjai: Dunaszerdahely, DVSC, Haladás, Orosháza.


 Megvannak a jegyeim!!!Megyek Tatabányára a fiammal és a havarokkal.Kaptunk 50 drb jegyet!!!!Hajrá DAC!!!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Sároseperjesre igazolt a DAC csatára </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19506&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.felvidek.ma/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=19506&itemid=1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2010.01.05. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



A dunaszerdahelyi DAC-ból Sároseperjesre igazolt a 21 éves támadó Bognár Zoltán. A kelet-szlovákiai klubbal három évre írt alá a fiatal csatár. Bognár Zoli tagja a 21 éves korosztályos szlovák válogatottnak is. Ősszel a remek formában játszó labdarúgó gólokkal segítette csapatát Dunaszerdahelyen a bajnokságban és a kupában is. A pozsonyi Artmedia elleni mesterhármasát minden bizonnyal még sokáig emlegetni fogják a sárga-kék szurkolók.

Felvidék Ma </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

<TABLE id=maintab cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD id=mmm><TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>_*by IFFHS*_ 
*Top 350*
_(1st December 2008 - 30th November 2009)_​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cols=5 rules=groups border=1 frame=void><COLGROUP><COL width=46><COL width=78><COL width=398><COL width=183><COL width=72></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=46 height=28>1.</TD><TD align=middle width=78>(1.)</TD><TD align=left width=398>Manchester United FC</TD><TD align=left width=183>England/4</TD><TD align=right width=72>317,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>2.</TD><TD align=middle>(4.)</TD><TD align=left>Chelsea FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>299,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>3.</TD><TD align=middle>(2.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>292,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>4.</TD><TD align=middle>(5.)</TD><TD align=left>Hamburger SV</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>274,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(3.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Shakhtyor Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>274,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>6.</TD><TD align=middle>(7.)</TD><TD align=left>SV Werder Bremen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>264,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>7.</TD><TD align=middle>(8.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC London</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>252,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>8.</TD><TD align=middle>(6.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Estudiantes de La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>239,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>9.</TD><TD align=middle>(9.)</TD><TD align=left>Cruzeiro EC Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>235,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>10.</TD><TD align=middle>(11.)</TD><TD align=left>Galatasaray SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>220,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>11.</TD><TD align=middle>(10.)</TD><TD align=left>AS Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>212,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>12.</TD><TD align=middle>(13.)</TD><TD align=left>Gr&ecirc;mio Foot-Ball Porto-Alegrense</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>210,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>13.</TD><TD align=middle>(12.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympiakos Pireas</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>206,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>14.</TD><TD align=middle>(19.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Twente Enschede</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>204,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>15.</TD><TD align=middle>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>Liga Deportiva Universitaria de Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>195,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>16.</TD><TD align=middle>(14.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Bayern München</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>194,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>17.</TD><TD align=middle>(18.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>192,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>18.</TD><TD align=middle>(15.)</TD><TD align=left>FC do Porto</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>191,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>19.</TD><TD align=middle>(20.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Internazionale Milano</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>186,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>20.</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>Sevilla FC</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>185,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>21.</TD><TD align=middle>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Fiorentina Firenze</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>182,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>22.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>SE Palmeiras S&atilde;o Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>181,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(29.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Girondins de Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>181,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>24.</TD><TD align=middle>(25.)</TD><TD align=left>Lille Olympique Sporting Club</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>180,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(17.)</TD><TD align=left>Juventus FC Torino</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>180,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>26.</TD><TD align=middle>(22.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad de Chile Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>177,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>27.</TD><TD align=middle>(21.)</TD><TD align=left>Valencia CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(16.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique Lyonnais</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>176,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>29.</TD><TD align=middle>(26.)</TD><TD align=left>Dinamo Kyiv</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>174,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>30.</TD><TD align=middle>(47.)</TD><TD align=left>PSV Eindhoven</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>171,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Madrid CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>171,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>32.</TD><TD align=middle>(48.)</TD><TD align=left>Athletic Club de Bilbao</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>170,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>33.</TD><TD align=middle>(23.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Ajax Amsterdam</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>169,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>34.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Milan AC</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>166,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>35.</TD><TD align=middle>(28.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Boca Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(33.)</TD><TD align=left>Fenerbahçe SK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>165,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>37.</TD><TD align=middle>(36.)</TD><TD align=left>FC K&oslash;benhavn</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(37.)</TD><TD align=left>CA San Lorenzo de Almagro Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>164,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>39.</TD><TD align=middle>(50.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Basel</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>162,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>40.</TD><TD align=middle>(32.)</TD><TD align=left>VfL Wolfsburg</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>159,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>41.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Libertad Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>156,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>42.</TD><TD align=middle>(77.)</TD><TD align=left>AC Sparta Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>155,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>43.</TD><TD align=middle>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>Olympique de Marseille</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>155,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>44.</TD><TD align=middle>(59.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Cruz Azul Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>154,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>45.</TD><TD align=middle>(39.)</TD><TD align=left>Everton FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>154,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(113.)</TD><TD align=left>Fluminense FC Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>154,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>47.</TD><TD align=middle>(44.)</TD><TD align=left>S&atilde;o Paulo FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>153,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>48.</TD><TD align=middle>(43.)</TD><TD align=left>Panathinaikos AO Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>152,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>49.</TD><TD align=middle>(62.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Nacional de Football Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(38.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Portugal Lisboa</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>151,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>51.</TD><TD align=middle>(49.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC CSKA Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>151,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(60.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Steaua Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>151,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>53.</TD><TD align=middle>(34.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético de Madrid</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>SS Lazio Roma</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>150,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>55.</TD><TD align=middle>(56.)</TD><TD align=left>Pachuca CF</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>148,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>56.</TD><TD align=middle>(51.)</TD><TD align=left>Paris Saint-Germain FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(52.)</TD><TD align=left>Villarreal CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>148,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>58.</TD><TD align=middle>(63.)</TD><TD align=left>VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(54.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Lanús</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(61.)</TD><TD align=left>Fulham FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>146,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>61.</TD><TD align=middle>(73.)</TD><TD align=left>Cerro Porte&ntilde;o FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>145,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>62.</TD><TD align=middle>(68.)</TD><TD align=left>Heartland FC Oweri</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>141,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>63.</TD><TD align=middle>(31.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Metalist Charkow</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>141,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>64.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Genoa 1893</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(53.)</TD><TD align=left>Udinese Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(87.)</TD><TD align=left>RSC Anderlecht</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>140,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>67.</TD><TD align=middle>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pohang Steelers</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>139,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(64.)</TD><TD align=left>Maccabi Haifa</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>139,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>69.</TD><TD align=middle>(67.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Partizan Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>139,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>70.</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Vélez Sarsfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(74.)</TD><TD align=left>Universitario de Deportes Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>138,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>72.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>FC BATE Barysau</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>136,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>73.</TD><TD align=middle>(27.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Internacional Porto Alegre</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(70.)</TD><TD align=left>CFR 1907 Cluj</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(71.)</TD><TD align=left>FC de Toulouse</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Red Bull Salzburg</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>136,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>77.</TD><TD align=middle>(74.)</TD><TD align=left>Defensor Sporting Club Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>135,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>78.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>ZESCO United Ndola</TD><TD align=left>Zambia/2</TD><TD align=right>133,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>79.</TD><TD align=middle>(58.)</TD><TD align=left>Gamba Osaka</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>133,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>80.</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>Beşiktaş JK İstanbul</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>129,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>81.</TD><TD align=middle>(69.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Club Recife</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Brugge KV</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>129,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>83.</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Caracas FC</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(65.)</TD><TD align=left>Sampdoria UC Genova</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(57.)</TD><TD align=left>Manchester City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>128,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>86.</TD><TD align=middle>(79.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Toluca</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>127,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>87.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Rangers FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>125,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>88.</TD><TD align=middle>(83.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Ittihad Club Jeddah</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>122,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>89.</TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Independiente Medellín</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>122,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>90.</TD><TD align=middle>(81.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sheriff Tiraspol</TD><TD align=left>Moldova/2</TD><TD align=right>121,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>91.</TD><TD align=middle>(92.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Dinamo Zagreb</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>120,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>92.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Corinthians Paulista S&atilde;o Paulo</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(93.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Bunyodkor Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(76.)</TD><TD align=left>Glasgow Celtic FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(95.)</TD><TD align=left>Pakhtakor FK Tashkent</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>120,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>96.</TD><TD align=middle>(113.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Lisboa e Benfica</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>119,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>97.</TD><TD align=middle>(103.)</TD><TD align=left>Nacional FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>119,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>98.</TD><TD align=middle>(165.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>118,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad San Martín de Porres</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>118,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>100.</TD><TD align=middle>(111.)</TD><TD align=left>AEK Athens</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(139.)</TD><TD align=left>Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(102.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>118,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>103.</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Slavia Praha</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Rubin Kasan</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>117,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>105.</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Metalurg Donetsk</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>116,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>106.</TD><TD align=middle>(98.)</TD><TD align=left>Debreceni VSC</TD><TD align=left>Magyarország/2</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(100.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Rapid Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(124.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Ventspils</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>116,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>109.</TD><TD align=middle>(104.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Vaslui</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(78.)</TD><TD align=left>Standard de Li&egrave;ge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>115,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>111.</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Rennais FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(107.)</TD><TD align=left>Éntente Sportife de Sétif</TD><TD align=left>Algérie/2</TD><TD align=right>114,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>113.</TD><TD align=middle>(97.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Timişoara</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>113,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>114.</TD><TD align=middle>(123.)</TD><TD align=left>TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>CR Flamengo Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(112.)</TD><TD align=left>Bnei Yehuda FC Tel-Aviv</TD><TD align=left>Israel/2</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(113.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Heerenveen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>112,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>118.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Cuenca</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Desportivo 1° de Agosto Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>AFC Unirea Urziceni</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>111,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>121.</TD><TD align=middle>(113.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Crvena zvezda Beograd</TD><TD align=left>Srbija/2</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(128.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Colo Colo Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>109,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>123.</TD><TD align=middle>(94.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zenit St. Petersburg</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>108,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>124.</TD><TD align=middle>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>Boyacá Chicó FC</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo Mallorca</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Everton Vina del Mar</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>108,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>127.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>AZ Alkmaar</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>107,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>128.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Bucureşti</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>106,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Merreikh Omdurman</TD><TD align=left>Sudan/2</TD><TD align=right>106,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>130.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Aston Villa FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>106,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>131.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Hilal FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>105,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>132.</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Sturm Graz</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>104,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>133.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Karama Homs</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>104,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>134.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>NAC Breda</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(136.)</TD><TD align=left>Kano Pillars FC</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>103,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>136.</TD><TD align=middle>(117.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Zürich</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>103,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>137.</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Kuwait SC Kaifan</TD><TD align=left>Kuwait/2</TD><TD align=right>102,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>138.</TD><TD align=middle>(105.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Club Deportivo de La Coru&ntilde;a</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>Sawahel Alexandria (Haras Hodoud)</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Botafogo FR Rio de Janeiro</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>Goias Esporte Clube Goiania</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>APOEL Lefkosia</TD><TD align=left>Cypern/1</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(139.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Clube de Braga</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Vibe CT 105 W. Connection FC Couva</TD><TD align=left>Trinidad & Tobago/1</TD><TD align=right>102,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>145.</TD><TD align=middle>(144.)</TD><TD align=left>PFK Levski Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>101,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>146.</TD><TD align=middle>(143.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Austria Wien</TD><TD align=left>Österreich/2</TD><TD align=right>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(120.)</TD><TD align=left>KKS Lech Poznań</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>UNAM Ciudad de Mexico</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>100,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>149.</TD><TD align=middle>(88.)</TD><TD align=left>Tottenham Hotspur FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Coritiba FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>100,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>151.</TD><TD align=middle>(152.)</TD><TD align=left>Becamex B&igrave;nh Duong</TD><TD align=left>Vietnam/2</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>Nagoya Grampus Eight</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(169.)</TD><TD align=left>Kawasaki Frontale</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>99,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>154.</TD><TD align=middle>(129.)</TD><TD align=left>CA River Plate Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Nacional Madeira Funchal</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(155.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Unión Espa&ntilde;ola Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>99,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>157.</TD><TD align=middle>(125.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Mineiro Belo Horizonte</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(141.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Schalke 04</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>98,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>159.</TD><TD align=middle>(145.)</TD><TD align=left>MŠK Žilina</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>97,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>160.</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Levadia Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(161.)</TD><TD align=left>SK SIGMA Olomouc</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Kashima Antlers FC</TD><TD align=left>Japan/2</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(158.)</TD><TD align=left>Esporte Clube Vitória Salvador (Bahia)</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>96,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>164.</TD><TD align=middle>(156.)</TD><TD align=left>ASEC Mimosas Abidjan</TD><TD align=left>Côte-d'Ivoire/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(163.)</TD><TD align=left>CSKA Sofia</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>94,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>166.</TD><TD align=middle>(131.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>94,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>167.</TD><TD align=middle>(166.)</TD><TD align=left>ENPPI Cairo</TD><TD align=left>Egypt/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Deportivo Táchira San Cristóbal</TD><TD align=left>Venezuela/2</TD><TD align=right>93,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>169.</TD><TD align=middle>(169.)</TD><TD align=left>Bayelsa United FC Yenagoa</TD><TD align=left>Nigeria/2</TD><TD align=right>91,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>170.</TD><TD align=middle>(209.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Teplice</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(162.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Guadalajara</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(174.)</TD><TD align=left>PAOK Saloniki</TD><TD align=left>Greece/3</TD><TD align=right>91,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>173.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>Etoile Sportive du Sahel</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(173.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahly Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Olimpi Rustavi Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>90,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>176.</TD><TD align=middle>(133.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Saint-Etienne</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(184.)</TD><TD align=left>Sociedad Deportivo Quito</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>90,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>178.</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>Rosenborg BK Trondheim</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Marathón San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>89,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>180.</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Real San Luis FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>88,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>181.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>Helsingborg IF</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Colón de Santa Fe</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>KP Legia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>88,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>184.</TD><TD align=middle>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>KAA Gent</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>BSC Young Boys Bern</TD><TD align=left>Schweiz/2</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Chonburi FC</TD><TD align=left>Thailand/2</TD><TD align=right>87,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>188.</TD><TD align=middle>(187.)</TD><TD align=left>Cienciano del Cusco</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>Slaven Belupo Koprivnica</TD><TD align=left>Hrvatska/2</TD><TD align=right>87,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>190.</TD><TD align=middle>(191.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Shabab FC Riyadh</TD><TD align=left>Saudi Arabia/2</TD><TD align=right>86,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>191.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Newell's Old Boys Rosario</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>AJ Auxerroise</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>86,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>193.</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Juan Aurich de Chiclayo</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(234.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Universidad Católica Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(193.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Slovan Liberec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>Washington DC United</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(177.)</TD><TD align=left>South China AA</TD><TD align=left>Hong Kong/2</TD><TD align=right>85,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>198.</TD><TD align=middle>(109.)</TD><TD align=left>Aalborg BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>85,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>199.</TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC Angola</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>84,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>200.</TD><TD align=middle>(175.)</TD><TD align=left>Hertha BSC Berlin</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>RCD Espanyol Barcelona</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Sport Emelec Guayaquil</TD><TD align=left>Ecuador/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Odense BK</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>84,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>204.</TD><TD align=middle>(179.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Sfaxien Sfax</TD><TD align=left>Tunisie/2</TD><TD align=right>83,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>205.</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlante FC Ciudad de México</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Alianza Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(220.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Deportivo Árabe Unido Cólon</TD><TD align=left>Panamá/2</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pacos de Ferreira</TD><TD align=left>Portugal/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(245.)</TD><TD align=left>Motherwell FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(223.)</TD><TD align=left>Stade Malien Bamako</TD><TD align=left>Mali/1</TD><TD align=right>82,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>211.</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Cagliari Calcio</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>SSC Napoli</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>BV Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>IF Elfsborg Boras</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Valenciennes AFC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Banfield</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>Tromsö IL</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>ŠK Slovan Bratislava</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(234.)</TD><TD align=left>Vėtra Vilnius</TD><TD align=left>Lietuva/2</TD><TD align=right>82,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>220.</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Bursaspor K Bursa</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>81,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>221.</TD><TD align=middle>(259.)</TD><TD align=left>Monomotapa United Harare</TD><TD align=left>Zimbabwe/2</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(223.)</TD><TD align=left>CCD Tolima Ibague</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Alianza Atletico Sullana</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>CPD Junior Barranquilla</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>81,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>225.</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Suwon Samsung Blue-Wings FC</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(203.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Neftchi Fergana</TD><TD align=left>Uzbekistan/2</TD><TD align=right>80,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>227.</TD><TD align=middle>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>Sporting Cristal Lima</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Avai FC Florianopolis</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>80,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>229.</TD><TD align=middle>(149.)</TD><TD align=left>CD La Equidad Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(231.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Rabotnički Skopje</TD><TD align=left>Macedonia/2</TD><TD align=right>79,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>231.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>NK Maribor (piv. Lazne)</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(195.)</TD><TD align=left>Guaraní FC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Real CD Espa&ntilde;a San Pedro Sula</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>79,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>234.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>KV Mechelen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(184.)</TD><TD align=left>Sivas Spor Kalübü (Sivasspor)</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>78,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>236.</TD><TD align=middle>(184.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Clube Atletico Paranaense Curitiba</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(188.)</TD><TD align=left>AS de Monaco</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>TSG Hoffenheim</TD><TD align=left>Deutschland/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(248.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Majd Damascus</TD><TD align=left>Syria/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Zestafoni</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(211.)</TD><TD align=left>US Citta di Palermo</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(223.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Santos Laguna de Torreon</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>78,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>244.</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>SuperSport United Pretoria</TD><TD align=left>South Africa/2</TD><TD align=right>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(231.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Seoul</TD><TD align=left>Republic of Korea/2</TD><TD align=right>77,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>246.</TD><TD align=middle>(226.)</TD><TD align=left>Randers FC</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>77,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>247.</TD><TD align=middle>(250.)</TD><TD align=left>Persepolis FC Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(319.)</TD><TD align=left>TP Mazembe Lubumbashi</TD><TD align=left>Congo DR/1</TD><TD align=right>76,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>249.</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Real Sporting de Gijon</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Garabagh Agdam</TD><TD align=left>Azerbaijan/1</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Santos FC</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Lorient FC</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>76,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>253.</TD><TD align=middle>(221.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Genk</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(245.)</TD><TD align=left>Singapore Armed Forces FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>75,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>255.</TD><TD align=middle>(193.)</TD><TD align=left>Br&oslash;ndby IF</TD><TD align=left>Danmark/2</TD><TD align=right>75,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>256.</TD><TD align=middle>(305.)</TD><TD align=left>FCM Brasov</TD><TD align=left>România/3</TD><TD align=right>74,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>257.</TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>PFC Litex Lovech</TD><TD align=left>Bulgaria/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético Osasuna</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Home United FC</TD><TD align=left>Singapore/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Houston Dynamo</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>74,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>261.</TD><TD align=middle>(245.)</TD><TD align=left>Trabzonspor K Trabzon</TD><TD align=left>Türkiye/3</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Flora Tallínn</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>73,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>263.</TD><TD align=middle>(298.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Zulte Waregem</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(285.)</TD><TD align=left>FC WIT Georgia Tbilisi</TD><TD align=left>Georgia/2</TD><TD align=right>73,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>265.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>NEC Nimwegen</TD><TD align=left>Nederland/3</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(260.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ahed FC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>72,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>267.</TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Crusaders FC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Mariano Melgar FBC Arequipa</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Pyunik Yerevan</TD><TD align=left>Armenia/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(376.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Independiente Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>CSD Comunicaciones Guatemala City</TD><TD align=left>Guatemala/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>West Ham United FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>Universidad César Valleja</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(305.)</TD><TD align=left>Al Jazeera Abu Dhabi</TD><TD align=left>UAE/2</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Huracán Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Gr&ecirc;mio Baueri</TD><TD align=left>Brasil/4</TD><TD align=right>72,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>277.</TD><TD align=middle>(294.)</TD><TD align=left>Fram Reykjavík</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(286.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Ittihad Tripoli</TD><TD align=left>Libya/1</TD><TD align=right>71,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>279.</TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Linfield FAC</TD><TD align=left>Northern Ireland/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(305.)</TD><TD align=left>Stabaek IF</TD><TD align=left>Norge/2</TD><TD align=right>71,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>281.</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>FBC Olimpia Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(348.)</TD><TD align=left>Sport Huancayo</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(266.)</TD><TD align=left>Falkirk FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>70,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>284.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Tigre</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>MFK Košice</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(171.)</TD><TD align=left>RC Racing de Santander</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Stoke City FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(298.)</TD><TD align=left>CA Rosario Central</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>70,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>289.</TD><TD align=middle>(302.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Honka Espoo</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>KSV Cercle Brugge</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(319.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Gharrafa Club Doha</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(270.)</TD><TD align=left>Polonia Warszawa</TD><TD align=left>Polska/2</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(231.)</TD><TD align=left>CD América Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>69,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>294.</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Aberdeen FC</TD><TD align=left>Scotland/3</TD><TD align=right>69,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>295.</TD><TD align=middle>(298.)</TD><TD align=left>Adelaide United FC</TD><TD align=left>Australia/3</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(351.)</TD><TD align=left>Santiago Morning</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(302.)</TD><TD align=left>FM Sepahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>68,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>298.</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>68,4</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>299.</TD><TD align=middle>(351.)</TD><TD align=left>Racing Club Avellaneda</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>SK Tiranë</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(387.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Jablonec</TD><TD align=left>Česká Republika/3</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Sochaux-Montbeliard</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(351.)</TD><TD align=left>Spartak Trnava</TD><TD align=left>Slovensko/2</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Chievo Verona</TD><TD align=left>Italia/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Mendoza</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>68,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>306.</TD><TD align=middle>(236.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Once Caldas Manizales</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(370.)</TD><TD align=left>Puebla FC</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>67,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>308.</TD><TD align=middle>(322.)</TD><TD align=left>KR Reykjavík</TD><TD align=left>Iceland/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(208.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Muharraq Manama</TD><TD align=left>Bahrain/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(286.)</TD><TD align=left>The Bohemians FAC Dublin</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(345.)</TD><TD align=left>Umm-Salal</TD><TD align=left>Qatar/2</TD><TD align=right>67,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>312.</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>Columbus Crew</TD><TD align=left>USA/2</TD><TD align=right>66,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>313.</TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Futbol Monterrey</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Liverpool FC, Montevideo</TD><TD align=left>Uruguay/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(322.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Olimpia Tegucigalpa</TD><TD align=left>Honduras/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>Derry City FC</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>CS Deportiva y Cultural de Pereira</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(297.)</TD><TD align=left>Asociación Deportivo Cali</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(262.)</TD><TD align=left>Wigan Athletic FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(431.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Inti Gas Deportes Ayacucho</TD><TD align=left>Perú/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(322.)</TD><TD align=left>FHK Liepajas Metalurgs</TD><TD align=left>Latvija/2</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Tacuary FBC Asunción</TD><TD align=left>Paraguay/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(450.)</TD><TD align=left>Germinal Beerschot Antwerpen</TD><TD align=left>Belgique/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(271.)</TD><TD align=left>Club de Gimnasia y Esgrima La Plata</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(467.)</TD><TD align=left>Independiente Santa Fe CD Bogotá</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Málaga CF</TD><TD align=left>Espa&ntilde;a/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(423.)</TD><TD align=left>Blackburn Rovers FC</TD><TD align=left>England/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Arsenal FC Sarandí</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>66,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>329.</TD><TD align=middle>(322.)</TD><TD align=left>SC Tavrija Simferopol</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>65,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>330.</TD><TD align=middle>(345.)</TD><TD align=left>St. Patrick's Athletic</TD><TD align=left>Éire/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Safa SC</TD><TD align=left>Lebanon/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(333.)</TD><TD align=left>Esteghlal FC Tehran</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Dinamo Minsk</TD><TD align=left>Belarus/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(288.)</TD><TD align=left>Rudar Velenje</TD><TD align=left>Slovenija/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>Heart of Lions Kpando</TD><TD align=left>Ghana/2</TD><TD align=right>65,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>336.</TD><TD align=middle>(348.)</TD><TD align=left>Selangor Bukit Jalil</TD><TD align=left>Malaysia/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(278.)</TD><TD align=left>JK Sillamäe Kalev</TD><TD align=left>Eesti/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(330.)</TD><TD align=left>Atlético Petróleos Luanda</TD><TD align=left>Angola/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(417.)</TD><TD align=left>Audax Italiano Santiago</TD><TD align=left>Chile/3</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(302.)</TD><TD align=left>Al-Wehdat Amman</TD><TD align=left>Jordan/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(365.)</TD><TD align=left>Zobahan Isfahan</TD><TD align=left>Iran/2</TD><TD align=right>64,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>342.</TD><TD align=middle>(376.)</TD><TD align=left>Grenoble Foot 38</TD><TD align=left>France/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(252.)</TD><TD align=left>Vorskla Poltava</TD><TD align=left>Ukraina/3</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(198.)</TD><TD align=left>AA Argentinos Juniors Buenos Aires</TD><TD align=left>Argentina/4</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(312.)</TD><TD align=left>CD Saprissa San Juan de Tibás San José</TD><TD align=left>Costa Rica/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(298.)</TD><TD align=left>Vllaznia Shkodër</TD><TD align=left>Albania/2</TD><TD align=right>64,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>347.</TD><TD align=middle>(322.)</TD><TD align=left>Cotonsport FC de Garoua</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(348.)</TD><TD align=left>Canon Sportif de Yaoundé</TD><TD align=left>Cameroun/2</TD><TD align=right>63,5</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>349.</TD><TD align=middle>(308.)</TD><TD align=left>FK Aqtobe Lento</TD><TD align=left>Kazakhstan/1</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(209.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Spartak Moscow</TD><TD align=left>Russia/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(467.)</TD><TD align=left>Club Atlético Morelia</TD><TD align=left>México/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(467.)</TD><TD align=left>Atletico Huila Neiva</TD><TD align=left>Colombia/3</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(370.)</TD><TD align=left>FC Lahti</TD><TD align=left>Suomi/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=28>

</TD><TD align=middle>(395.)</TD><TD align=left>AIK Solna</TD><TD align=left>Sverige/2</TD><TD align=right>63,0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
( ) place in the month before




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=bc vAlign=bottom>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD id=mmr></TD></TR><TR><TD id=mu colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>



</TD><TD id=ENimpdiv>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>_uacct = 'UA-1418124-1';urchinTracker();</SCRIPT>​


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)




----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

_EREDIVISIE_ A PSV-t egyedül képviselő szélsőnél csak ketten kaptak több szavazatot a VI olvasóitól.
*Dzsudzsák Balázs bekerült az év csapatába*

Újabb elismerésben részesült Dzsudzsák Balázs, aki a Voetbal International által kiírt szavazáson bekerült az 2009-es év csapatába, amely a holland bajnokságban szereplő labdarúgókból áll.<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->A 4–3–3-as felállásban a balszélső posztján második helyen végző Urby Emanuelson kevesebb mint feleannyi szavazatot kapott, mint Dzsudzsák, akire 45107-en voksoltak.
<!-- .cikkhead --> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> 
<table class="cikkkeptable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td class="cikkepalairas">Dzsudzsák Balázs (jobbra) a VI olvasói szerint is remek évek zárt(Fotó: Action Images)</td></tr></tbody></table>Hirdetés<!-- Adserver zone (js): 68327, NSO_468X180_LÉGIÓSOK --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68327&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68327&ord=41573786"></script><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" id="banner_368350" width="468" height="60">	


<embed src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/banners/ringier/nsoTV468x60.swf?clickTAG=http%3A%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fb%2Fcl%2C1%2C68327%2C368350%2C454936%2C41573786%2Fclick.prm&clickTARGET=_blank&cTRG=_blank&clickTag=http%3A%2F%2Fad.adverticum.net%2Fb%2Fcl%2C1%2C68327%2C368350%2C454936%2C41573786%2Fclick.prm" name="banner_368350" swliveconnect="TRUE" quality="autohigh" allowscriptaccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" width="468" height="60"></object> <noscript>

</noscript>
A holland szaklap összesen 66144 olvasót megmozgató szavazásán csak két ajaxos futballista, a remek évet zárt Luis Suárez és Gregory Van der Wiel kapott több voksot Dzsudzsáknál. A magyar játékos posztján másodikként végző Emanuelson ugyancsak az Ajaxot erősíti.
A PSV-ből egyedül az ex-debreceni szélső került be az Eredivisie 2009-es Dream Teamjébe, míg a legtöbben – szám szerint hárman – a Twentét és az Ajaxot képviselik.
A legjobb tizenegyben hét holland mellett négy légiós található: Dzsudzsák, az uruguayi Suárez, a brazil Douglas és a belga Moussa Dembélé.
<table class="cikkinfo table_w100p" align="center" border="0" width="540"><caption> AZ ÉV CSAPATA A VOETBAL INTERNATIONAL OLVASÓI SZERINT </caption><tbody><tr class="odd"><td>Michel Vorm (Utrecht) – Gregory Van der Wiel (Ajax), Peter Wisgerhof (Twente), Douglas (Twente), Giovanni Van Bronckhorst (Feyenoord) – Danny Holla (Groningen), Demy De Zeeuw (Ajax), Wout Brama (Twente) – Luis Suárez (Ajax), Moussa Dembélé (AZ), Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV)
</td></tr></tbody></table> 

<table class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="border-collapse: collapse;" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="540"><caption>A SZAVAZATOK SZÁMA </caption> <tbody><tr class="odd"> <td class="xl24">*KAPUSOK*</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24" colspan="2">*KÖZÉPSŐ KÖZÉPPÁLYÁSOK*</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Vorm</td> <td align="right">40432</td> <td> </td> <td>De Zeeuw</td> <td align="right">42943</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Velthuizen</td> <td align="right">17180</td> <td> </td> <td>Afellay</td> <td align="right">19745</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Luciano</td> <td align="right">8532</td> <td> </td> <td>Silberbauer</td> <td align="right">3455</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td class="xl24">*JOBBHÁTVÉDEK*</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24" colspan="2">*BAL OLDALI KÖZÉPPÁLYÁSOK*</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Van der Wiel</td> <td align="right">45477</td> <td> </td> <td>Brama</td> <td align="right">41505</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Stam</td> <td align="right">18182</td> <td> </td> <td>Falkenburg</td> <td align="right">20266</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Verhaegh</td> <td align="right">2515</td> <td> </td> <td>Fledderus</td> <td align="right">4373</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24"> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="xl24" colspan="2">*JOBB OLDALI KÖZÉPSŐ VÉDŐK*</td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24">*JOBBSZÉLSŐK*</td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Wisgerhof</td> <td align="right">35107</td> <td> </td> <td>Suárez</td> <td align="right">57427</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Granqvist</td> <td align="right">21747</td> <td> </td> <td>Beerens</td> <td align="right">6329</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Maertens</td> <td align="right">9291</td> <td> </td> <td>Van de Laak</td> <td align="right">2388</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td class="xl24" colspan="2">*BAL OLDALI KÖZÉPSŐ VÉDŐK*</td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24">*KÖZÉPCSATÁROK*</td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Douglas</td> <td align="right">33923</td> <td> </td> <td>Dembélé</td> <td align="right">26597</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Vertonghen</td> <td align="right">23601</td> <td> </td> <td>Dost</td> <td align="right">20235</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Wuytens</td> <td align="right">8620</td> <td> </td> <td>Van Wolfswinkel</td> <td align="right">19312</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="xl24">*BALHÁTVÉDEK*</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td class="xl24">*BALSZÉLSŐK*</td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Van Bronckhorst</td> <td align="right">28959</td> <td> </td> <td>Dzsudzsák</td> <td align="right">45107</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Popov</td> <td align="right">21388</td> <td> </td> <td>Emanuelson</td> <td align="right">18123</td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Looms</td> <td align="right">15787</td> <td> </td> <td>Martens</td> <td align="right">2914</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td class="xl24" colspan="3">*JOBB OLDALI KÖZÉPPÁLYÁSOK*</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Holla</td> <td align="right">40144</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="even"> <td>Van Dijk</td> <td align="right">14793</td> <td> </td> <td> </td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td>Buijs</td> <td align="right">11207</td> <td> </td> <td> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

Szia Pisti megkaptad az üzenetemet???????


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> Szia Pisti megkaptad az üzenetemet???????



Wazze, nem tudom hogy kell megynyitni 
Itt bénázok vele!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

Palyika írta:


> Az utóbbi időben nem követem a magyar focit, maximum a nemzetközi mérkőzéseket! Érdemes lenne?



Igyá' inkább pályinkát!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Wazze, nem tudom hogy kell megynyitni
> Itt bénázok vele!


 16-án megyek Tatabányára.Tatabányai torna lessz,fedettpályás.Összesorsoltak minket veletekDAC-dunaszerdahely-DVSC Debrecen!!!!!Eltudsz jönni?????


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> 16-án megyek Tatabányára.Tatabányai torna lessz,fedettpályás.Összesorsoltak minket veletekDAC-dunaszerdahely-DVSC Debrecen!!!!!Eltudsz jönni?????




Szeretnék, de sajna nem valószínű, hogy el tudok menni.
Kár, pedig egyszer már igazán összefuthatnánk valahol, valamikor....


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Wazze, nem tudom hogy kell megynyitni
> Itt bénázok vele!


 Na te sem fogod neten körösztül ellopni az adataimat!Te hekker!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

pisti72 írta:


> Szeretnék, de sajna nem valószínű, hogy el tudok menni.
> Kár, pedig egyszer már igazán összefuthatnánk valahol, valamikor....


 Pedig bíztam benne!Egyszer összejön!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

Ha nem tudsz eljönni ,,és nekem sikerül elmennem,,csinálok rengeteg fényképet és elküldöm,hogy honnét tudod majd letölteni,vagy megnézni.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> Pedig bíztam benne!Egyszer összejön!



Reméljük. 
Én már az ősszel kiutaztam magam


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> Ha nem tudsz eljönni ,,és nekem sikerül elmennem,,csinálok rengeteg fényképet és elküldöm,hogy honnét tudod majd letölteni,vagy megnézni.



O.K. 
Azt sem tudom milyen csapattal megy a Loki. A honlapon mindenestere megemlítik a tornát, de az összeállításról egy szó sincs.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 5)

A klímaváltozás hatása:


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 6)

SERIE A, 18. FORDULÓ: 
MILAN - GENOA 5-2 (2-1) 
Milánó, San Siro, vezette: Daniele Orsato.
MILAN: Dida - Abate, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Antonini - Gattuso, Pirlo (Flamini, 65.), Ambrosini - Beckham (Jankulovski, 76.), Borriello (Huntelaar, 67.), Ronaldinho. Vezetőedző: Leonardo. 
(kispad: Storari, Kaladze, Zambrotta, Jankulovski, Inzaghi, Huntelaar) 
GENOA: Amelia - Biava, Moretti (Modesto, 38.), Criscito - Mesto (Zapater, 61.), Milanetto, Jurics, M. Rossi - Palacio, Suazo (Crespo, 81.), Sculli. Vezetőedző: Gian Piero Gasperini. 
(kispad: Scarpi, Esposito, Tomovics, Fatics, Zapater, Modesto, Crespo) 
Gólszerző: Ronaldinho (32. - 11-esből), Thiago Silva (38.), Borriello (48., 60.), Huntelaar (74. - 11-esből), ill. Sculli (25.), Suazo (79.)

Parma-Juventus 1-2 (1-2) 
Gólszerző: Amoruso (25.), ill. Salihamidzic (3.), Castellini (39. - öngól)

Cagliari-Roma 2-2 (0-0) 
Gólszerző: Diego López (91.), Conti (93.), ill. Pizarro (52. - 11-esből), Perrotta (65.)

Chievo-Internazionale 0-1 (0-1) 
Gólszerző: Balotelli (12.) 

Atalanta-Napoli 0-2 (0-1) 
Gólszerző: Quagliarella (7.), Pazienza (58.) 

Bari-Udinese 2-0 (1-0) (Koman Vladimir nem játszott) 
Gólszerző: Meggiorini (6.), Barreto (68.) 

Catania-Bologna 1-0 (0-0) 
Gólszerző: Spolli (81.) 

Lazio-Livorno 4-1 (0-1) 
Gólszerző: Floccari (48., 54.), Rocchi (72.), Kolarov (91. - 11-esből), ill. Bergvold (7.) 
Kiállítva: Perticone (90.) - Livorno 

Sampdoria-Palermo 1-1 (1-1) 
Gólszerző: Cassano (41.), ill. Cavani (40.) 

Siena-Fiorentina 1-5 (0-3) 
Gólszerző: Maccarone (84. - 11-esből), ill. Kröldrup (5.), Santana (29.), Gilardino (36., 66.), Mutu (80.) 

A bajnokság állása: 
1. Internazionale 18 13 3 2 37-14 23 42
2. Milan 17 9 4 3 28-19 6 34
3. Juventus 18 10 3 5 32-22 10 33
4. Napoli 18 8 6 4 28-24 4 30
5. Roma 18 8 5 5 29-24 5 29
6. Parma 18 8 4 6 23-24 -1 28
7. Fiorentina 17 8 3 6 23-16 7 27
8. Bari 17 7 6 4 21-15 6 27
9. Palermo 18 7 6 5 23-21 2 27
10. Sampdoria 18 7 5 6 22-26 -4 26
11. Cagliari 17 7 3 7 27-23 4 24
12. Genoa 16 7 3 6 28-27 1 24
13. Chievo 18 7 3 8 20-20 0 24
14. Lazio 18 4 7 7 14-17 -3 19
15. Udinese 17 5 3 9 19-23 -4 18
16. Livorno 18 5 3 10 11-23 -12 18
17. Bologna 17 4 4 9 17-25 -8 16
18. Catania 18 3 6 9 17-26 -9 15
19. Atalanta 17 3 4 10 15-27 -12 13
20. Siena 18 3 3 12 18-33 -15 12


----------



## afca (2010 Január 7)

A Tatabányai labdarúgás 100 éves évfordulója alkalmából rendezendő kispályás labdarúgó tornán 8 csapat vesz részt. 

A Földi Imre Sportcsarnokban pályára lép a Tatabánya FC, a Dunaszerdahely, a Cibalija Vinkovci, a DVSC-TEVA, a Szombathelyi Haladás, a Lombard FC Pápa, a Ferencváros és az FC Orosháza. 

Játékidő: 2x 13 perc. 

A program:
10,00 – 10,30 „A” csoport Tatabánya FC – Ferencváros
10,30 – 11,00 „B” csoport FC Orosháza – Szombathelyi Haladás
11,00 – 11,30 „A” csoport Cibalija Vinkovci – Lombard FC Pápa
11,30 – 12,00 „B” csoport Dunaszerdahely – DVSC-TEVA
12,00 – 12,30 „A” csoport Tatabánya FC – Cibalija Vinkovci
12,30 – 13,00 „B” csoport FC Orosháza – Dunaszerdahely
13,00 – 13,30 „A” csoport Lombard FC Pápa – Ferencváros
13,30 – 14,00 „B” csoport Szombathelyi Haladás – DVSC-TEVA
14,00 – 14,30 „A” csoport Tatabánya FC – Lombard FC Pápa
14,30 – 15,00 „B” csoport FC Orosháza – DVSC-TEVA
15,00 – 15,30 „A” csoport Cibalija Vinkovci – Ferencváros
15,30 – 16,00 „B” csoport Szombathelyi Haladás – Dunaszerdahely
16,00 – 16,30 Gálamérkőzés Tatabánya öregfiúk – Videoton öregfiúk
16,30 – 17,00 1. Elődöntő „A” csoport 1. – „B” csoport 2.
17,00 – 17,30 2. Elődöntő „B” csoport 1. – „A” csoport 2.
17,30 – 18,00 Gálamérkőzés Tatabánya sport*ok – Magyar sport*ok
18,00 – 18,30 Mérkőzés a 3. helyért
18,30 – 19,00 Torna döntője
19,00 - Eredményhirdetés


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 10)

Seva!

Tipped a mai Juve- Milán-ra?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 10)

pisti72 írta:


> seva!
> 
> Tipped a mai juve- milán-ra?


 1-4


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 10)

afca írta:


> 1-4


sok az a 4


----------



## afca (2010 Január 10)

pisti72 írta:


> sok az a 4


 Az Ajax remélem az UEFA-ban bevág nekik hatot.Nem olyan jó az a Juve.A Milánon meg nincs mit szeretni.Talállnak egy gólt és betonvédekeznek.A két rossz közül nyerjen a kevésbé rossz.Milán..


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 11)

pisti72 írta:


> sok az a 4


 
Majdem 4 lett, nagyon gyenge most a Juve sajna

A 19. FORDULÓ 

Roma-Chievo 1-0
Inter-Siena 4-3
Bologna-Cagliari 0-1
Fiorentina-Bari 2-1
Genoa-Atalanta 2-0
Livorno-Parma 2-1
Napoli-Sampdoria 1-0
Palermo-Atalanta 1-0
Udinese-Lazio 1-0

*JUVENTUS–MILAN 0-3 (0-1)*
Stadio Olimpico di Torino, *vezette:* Damato.
*JUVENTUS (4-4-1-1):* Manninger – Grygera, Cannavaro, Chiellini, Grosso – Salihamidzic (Del Piero, 59.), Felipe Melo, Poulsen (De Ceglie, 64.), Marchisio – Diego – Amauri.* Vezetőedző:* Ciro Ferrara.
*Cserepad: *Chimenti, Legrottaglie, Zebina, De Ceglie, Tiago, Del Piero, Immobile. 
*MILAN (4-3-3):* Dida – Abate, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Antonini – Gattuso (Flamini, 65.), Pirlo, Ambrosini – Beckham, Borriello (Huntelaar, 85.), Ronaldinho. *Vezetőedző:* Leonardo.
*Cserepad:* Storari, Kaladze, Bonera, Jankulovski, Flamini, Huntelaar, Inzaghi. 
*Gólszerző:* Nesta (29.), Ronaldinho (71., 87.) 
*Sárga lap: *Poulsen (31.), Amauri (78.), ill. Ambrosini (73.) 


Zendülést okozhat Torinóban az a szégyenletes vereség, amelyet a Juventus hazai pályán szenvedett el közvetlen riválisa, az AC Milan ellen. Ciro Ferrara csapata utolsó hét meccséből hatot elvesztett, a szurkolók verdiktje egyértelmű: az edző fejét követelik, kiábrándultak ebből a Juventusból. A végzet Ronaldinho személyében érkezett a Stadio Olimpicóba, ahol a végére teljesen eltűntek a hazaiak a ködben. 
Diego űzte-hajtotta társait az első félidőben, ám hiába, a görcsös játék nem hozott eredményt, sőt, a nagy akarásból nyögés lett, Nesta talált góljával a Milan szerzett vezetést. 
Túlzás lenne azt állítani, hogy a Leonardo-csapat oktatta ellenfelét, de sokkal magabiztosabb volt, és a végén Ronaldinho személyében hóhért küldött a házigazdákra. Mindhárom gólját szöglet után kapta a Juve, egyet fejelt, egyet a hosszú alsóba vágott a brazil aranylabdás. 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>+24</TD><TD>45</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2.*</TD><TD>*Milan*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*+12*</TD><TD>*37*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3.*</TD><TD>*Juventus*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*+7*</TD><TD>*33*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Napoli</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Roma</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>+6</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Fiorentina</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>+8</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Palermo</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>+3</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Parma</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>−2</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Cagliari</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Bari</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Genoa</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Sampdoria</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>−5</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Chievo</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>−1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Livorno</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−11</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Lazio</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>−3</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Udinese</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>−4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Bologna</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>−9</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Catania</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>−11</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Atalanta</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>−13</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Siena</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>−16</TD><TD>12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 11)

A 17. FORDULÓ EREDMÉNYEI

*Sporting de Gijón - Getafe 1-0 (1-0)* 
*Xerez - Valencia 1-3 (1-2)* 
*Espanyol - Zaragoza 2-1 (1-1)* 
*Deportivo - Osasuna 1-0 (0-0)* 
*Málaga - Athlétic de Bilbao 1-1 (0-0)* 
Real Madrid - Mallorca 2-0 (1-0) 
Valladolid - Atlético Madrid 0-4 
Sevilla - Racing Santander 1-2 
Villarreal - Almería 1-1 
*TENERIFE - BARCELONA 0-5 (0-3)*


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A bajnokság állása:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1.*</TD><TD>*Barcelona *</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*42-10*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*43*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Real Madrid </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>42-13</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>41</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Valencia</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>31-17</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Deportivo La Coruna </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20-16</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Sevilla</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>28-17</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Mallorca </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>30-20</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Getafe </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>26-23</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Athletic Bilbao </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>22-21</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Sporting Gijón </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18-17</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Villarreal</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>26-21</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Atlético Madrid </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>27-28</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Santander </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>21-26</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Espanyol</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>12-23</TD><TD>-11</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Osasuna </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14-20</TD><TD>-6</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Almería </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>17-27</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Valladolid </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>22-31</TD><TD>-9</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*17.*</TD><TD>*Tenerife *</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*15-35*</TD><TD>*-20*</TD><TD>*15*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Málaga</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>20-24</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Zaragoza </TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>18-37</TD><TD>-19</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Xerez</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7-32</TD><TD>-25</TD><TD>7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 11)

pisti72 írta:


> sok az a 4


 0-3 majdnem eltalálltam


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 11)

afca írta:


> 0-3 majdnem eltalálltam



3 van közötte mindkettőnél 
Amúgy hulladék egy meccs volt, inkább néztem a Barcát az S1-en, ahogy Messi szopatta a kanárikat


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 11)

Afca!

Ezen a szurkolói összefogás képeden miért bal kézzel fognak kezet?


----------



## aniko45 (2010 Január 12)

Szia Pisti!Én már várom a tavaszt,kiváncsi vagyok mi újság a LOKI házatáján,.Milyen hírek hallhatók?(A Naplóban van ez is az is ,de gondolom a szurkológárda többet is tud!)Vagy mégsem?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 12)

Január 11-én délután 14 órától elkezdte a dunaszerdahelyi DAC a téli alapozást a stadion mögött található műfüves pályán. A csapatot továbbra is Kurt Garger és Radványi Miklós edzi.
A műfüves pályára kifutó labdarúgók között sok ismerős tűnt fel, de nyolc új játékos is csatlakozott a kerethez. Ugyancsak az „A” csapattal edzettek a „B” csapatból és az U19-es ificsapatból is játékosok. A kapuban továbbra is az első számú kedvenc, Novota Jani áll majd. Rajta kívül az őszi csapatból jelen volt Németh Krisztián, aki játékosedző is egyben, valamint Adiaba, Speranza, Koejoe, Lénárt, Boya, Helísek, Seelaus, Németh, Kuru és a sokáig sérült Marcin is. Hozzájuk csatlakoztak még a fiatalok Lelkes Ádám és Kiss Igor. Sérüléssel küzd Nikolč, Nkendo és Elong Elong is.
Próbajátékon vannak a következő labdarúgók a sárga-kékeknél: Drljič Mirko és Klun Simon Szlovéniából, Mirič Milan és Ljamchevski Blagoja Makedóniából, Miroslav Savanovič és a 19 éves Ranko Ivkovič Szerbiából, aki junior válogatott. Ugyancsak próbajátékon van az egykori Bosznia-Hercegovina válogatottban is játszó Michellini Nikola Olaszországból, valamint Rrustemi Blerim, aki Kanadából csatlakozott a DAC-hoz.
A dunaszerdahelyiek január 13-án Budapesten lépnek pályára a Honvéd ellen, míg hétvégén, 16-án Tatabányára utaznak, ahol részt vesznek a magyarországi másodosztályban szereplő klub 100 éves jubileumi tornáján.
Felvidék Ma
fotók: atos


----------



## afca (2010 Január 12)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca!
> 
> Ezen a szurkolói összefogás képeden miért bal kézzel fognak kezet?


 Észre sem vettem.Megmondeom..nemtudom egy haver csinállta.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 12)

aniko45 írta:


> Szia Pisti!Én már várom a tavaszt,kiváncsi vagyok mi újság a LOKI házatáján,.Milyen hírek hallhatók?(A Naplóban van ez is az is ,de gondolom a szurkológárda többet is tud!)Vagy mégsem?



Szia!
Mi sem tudunk sokat. talán annyit, hogy Leandro majdnem biztosan elmegy Ciprusra. A Rudolf ügy előtt mindenki értetlenül áll. Nem hittem, volna, hogy ilyen amatörizmus megtörténhet .


----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)

Tatabányai meccs után Győrben bulizik a DAC tábora!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)

*DAC-felkészülés: Szerdán a Bozsik Stadionban mutatkoznak be Novotáék*


<!-- /#content-header -->2010, január 13 - 12:50 
Magyar ellenfelekkel méri össze tudását a téli tortúra első hetében a DAC csapata, mely a Kurt Garger-Radványi Miklós edzőpáros vezetésével héfőn kezdte el a felkészülést a Corgoň Liga tavaszi idényére.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O> 


 Hétfőtől zajlik Novotáék téli tortúrája
Deutsch Attila


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=36007362" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​A sárga-kékek játékoskeretéből négyen távoztak. Bognár Zoltán rivális Tatran Prešov együtteséhez igazolt, ugyancsak a hiányzók listáján szerepel Bajevski, Majus és Halimi. Hassan a napokban még szabadságol, N'kendo és Elong Elong pedig betegségből lábadozik. Közel egy éves kényszerpihenő után ismét csatasorba állt a sérüléséből felépült Marcin. 
Az első gyakorláson légiósdömping szemtanúi volt a mintegy nyolcvan drukker. Nyolcan kapnak bizonyítási lehetőséget a szakvezetéstől. Íme Az újoncok névsora: Marko Drljic (szlovén), Nikola Michellini (olasz útlevéllel is rendelkező bosnyák), Miroszlav Szavanovics (szerb), Blagoja Ljamcevski (macedón), (kanadai állampolgárságú albán), Ranko Ivkovics (szerb), Milan Miric (macedón) és Simon Klun (szlovén). Posztjukat tekintve négy középpályás, két-két védő és csatár tartozik a kiszemeltek közé. 

Ezen a héten Magyarországon portyázik a Garger-legénység. Szerdán az NB-es Honvéd vendégei lesznek Novotáék. A kispesti Bozsik Stadionban 17.00 órakor kezdődik a Honvéd–DAC párharc. Január 16-án (szombaton), pedig az NB II-es Tatabánya centenáriumi teremtornáján mutatkoznak be Novotáék. 
ái


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 13)

afca írta:


> Tatabányai meccs után Győrben bulizik a DAC tábora!!



Mikor bulizik már a DAC tábora pl. Nyíregyen vagy Szolnokon?


----------



## nesz (2010 Január 13)

pisti72 írta:


> Szia!
> Mi sem tudunk sokat. talán annyit, hogy Leandro majdnem biztosan elmegy Ciprusra. A Rudolf ügy előtt mindenki értetlenül áll. Nem hittem, volna, hogy ilyen amatörizmus megtörténhet .




Leandro már elvileg aláírt ciprusra.. délután olvastam.. Rudolffal meg amit csinálnak az vicc..


----------



## nesz (2010 Január 13)

Ha van itt Pool szurkoló az nem tudja véletlen hogy mi lesz most télen a klubnál? tulajdonos csere stb..


----------



## afca (2010 Január 14)

DVSC: Rudolf Gergely és a Loki között amiatt van vita, mikor jár le a csatár szerződése.

Debrecen: Az Omonia Nicosia hivatalos honlapjának közlése szerint a ciprusi klub mindenben megegyezett a DVSC-TEVA ballábas játékosával, Leandróval, így a magyar-brazil futballista a szigetországba szerződik.

Kecskemét: Gulyás Gábriel Viktor további tesztelésével kivárnak. Daniel Tudor sorsa napokon belül eldőlhet, de Debrecenből is érkezhet kapus a KTE-hez. 

DVSC: Feczesin Róbert sorsa még nem dőlt el, ő maga szívesen maradna a Lokinál.

DVSC: Hrepka Ádám neve újra felmerülhet, ha valakit eladnak a csatársorból.

DVSC: Dr. Bartha Csaba sportigazgató megerősítette a pepsifoci.hu értesüléseit, melyek szerint a lett Rudnevs leigazolása nem szerepel a Loki terveiben. Szintén nem téma Völgyi Dániel, Yannickkal pedig - ahogyan megírtuk - a tulajdonosok egyeztettek. A próbajátékosok egy kivétellel az NB II-es kerettel készülnek, hogy a stáb labdával is megnézhesse őket. 

Debrecen: Két új-zélandi válogatottat várnak, a kecskeméti Yannickról már tárgyalnak.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 14)

Madridból jött a Liverpool első téli szerzeménye. A vörösök ingyen megszerezték a több játéklehetőségre vágyó 29 éves argentin Maxi Rodriguezt az Atletico Madridtól. A játékos 3 és fél évre írt alá. * A Zenit Szentpétervár 10 millió euróért vinné a Tottenhamtől Roman Pavljucsenkót. 








Obszcén e-mail miatt rúgták ki a Liverpool tulajdonosának fiát - megtudhatja, hogy mit tartalmazott a levél, ha *ide kattint*.​


----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 14)

"Különböző nemzetközi hírek szerint Joe Cole ügynöke felajánlotta az angol támadót a Real Madridnak, miután a Chelsea a játékos közel 6,7 millió eurós fizetési igénye mellett nem akarja meghosszabbítani a nyáron lejáró szerződését. A Real Madrid azonban inkább Riberyt igazolná le, így Cole aligha érkezik." - Ehhez csak annyit, hogy a legvalószínűbb, hogy marad a Premier Leagueben, hiszen a Goal.com forrásai szerint a Man City, Man United és a Liverpool és kivár, hogy mi lesz a szerződés körüli herce-hurca vége... Hiszen ingyen igazolható játékos lesz. 
Ribery viszont ha nem hosszabbít a bajorokkal akkor mindenféleképp mennie kell, de ez esetben a Bayern választja ki, hogy hova. Így nagy valószínűséggel a Chelsea lesz a befutó akik egyes forrás szerint 60 milliót is fizetnének a játékosért. 
"A török sajtó szerint Nistelrooy madridi percei meg vannak számlálva, miután a Galatasaray két és fél évre 8 millió eurós fizetést, és a világbajnoki szerepléshez szükséges játékot is garantálná. Emellett a Stokes City elnöke elmondta a Sky Sportsnak, hogy továbbra sem dobták be a törölközőt, de csak kölcsönvennék."

Tottenhamnél érdekes a helyzet mivel Pavljucsenko nem nagyon játszik ráadásul pályáznak a Valencia csatárára Zigic-re is (de hogy minek? az rejtély).
Amúgy meg a Liverpool eladta Dossenat (védő - Napoli), eladta Voronint (csatár - Dynamo Moskva) és érkezett egy támadó felfogású játékos Maxi Rodriguez... Holott a középpálya közepére kéne valakit igazolni és Torres mellé egy csatárt, ugyanis ha elmegy Babel (aki még valamire értékelhető), akkor marad egy N'gog-uk.... ami hát... ráadásul most Torres és Gerrard is megsérült, tehét igen csak gondban lehetnek a vörösök.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 15)

Az afrika VB-n ilyenekkel fogják bebiztosítani a közrendet.


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Olaszok Rómára figyeljetek.Forza Roma!!!!!!!!!!!!Imádtam régen Batigolt, és Montellát.Totti már öregszik.Ki lesz Róma új hercege?


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 15)

Ez egy kép nagyon ott van!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 15)

Négy jónevű spanyol élvonalbeli klub is vinné Dzsudzsákot:
Atletico Madrid
Villareal
Valencia
Deportivo 
Egy jól értesült holland gyerek szerint nem kérdés, hogy a télen elhagyja a PSV-t, de a klub ahová megy nem a Depor lesz


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 15)

_JÁTÉKOSSORS_ A Deportivo és a Villarreal is érdeklődik a PSV szélsője iránt, aki elmondta, szívesen távozna
*Az Atlético és a Valencia is vinné Dzsudzsákot*

*A spanyol As napilap információi szerint négy spanyol élvonalbeli labdarúgócsapat, az Atlético Madrid, a Villarreal, a Deportivo La Coruna és a Valencia is érdeklődik a PSV magyar válogatott balszélsője, Dzsudzsák Balázs iránt.* 
<!-- .cikkhead --> <table class="cikkkeptable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td class="cikkepalairas">Dzsudzsák Balázs (balra) jó teljesítménye több spanyol csapat érdeklődését is felkeltette (Fotó: Imago)</td></tr></tbody></table>A spanyol újság úgy értesült, hogy a Deportivo Dzsudzsákot jelenleg sérült balszélsője, Andrés Guardado pótlására szemelte ki. A mexikói válogatott játékos egyébként a szezon végén távozik a galíciai együttestől, és valószínűleg Olaszországban folytatja a pályafutását. 
<object classid="clsid<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_biggrin.gif="" alt="" title="Very Happy" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" border="0"></object>
Érdekesség, hogy a 23 éves magyar futballista napokkal korábban a holland De Telegraafnak adott interjújában arról beszélt, pályafutásában a következő lépcsőfokot olyan erősségű gárda jelentheti számára, mint a Valencia vagy az Atlético Madrid.
„Ha olyan klub hívna, mint például a Valencia vagy az Atlético Madrid, azonnal igent mondanék" – fogalmazott a PSV középpályása. 
Nos, az As szerint érdeklődésből nincs hiány – Dzsudzsák Balázs szavai pedig magukért beszélnek...

A neve amúgy korábban már a Real Madriddal kapcsolatban is felvetődött: a Marca című sportlap december elején a címlapján közölte a hírt, miszerint a PSV középpályása a „királyi gárda" érdeklődését is felkeltette.


----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 15)

A kérdés csak az, hogy melyik csapat fog érte fizetni 10 millió eurót, ahogy azt a PSV elvárná... Valencia nem is lenne rossz főleg annak tudatában, hogy legkésőbb a nyáron szétvásárolják őket. Tehát pótlásnak kiváló lenne. A Villareal-ban nem is lenne rossz Santi Cazorla, Dzsudzsák a két szélen  De őszintén még az is lehet, hogy ezek a csapatok is túl nagy lépések lennének. A Valencia mindenképp... valami stabil középcsapatban kéne először helytálni és onnan akármi lehet, mert tartok tőle, hogy a spanyol bajnokságba erősen beleszürkülne. Amúgy meg az NSO-n a Varga Zoltán sem volt túl optimista vele kapcsolatban, de az egy másik kérdés..


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 15)

sverkos írta:


> A kérdés csak az, hogy melyik csapat fog érte fizetni 10 millió eurót, ahogy azt a PSV elvárná... Valencia nem is lenne rossz főleg annak tudatában, hogy legkésőbb a nyáron szétvásárolják őket. Tehát pótlásnak kiváló lenne. A Villareal-ban nem is lenne rossz Santi Cazorla, Dzsudzsák a két szélen  De őszintén még az is lehet, hogy ezek a csapatok is túl nagy lépések lennének. A Valencia mindenképp... valami stabil középcsapatban kéne először helytálni és onnan akármi lehet, mert tartok tőle, hogy a spanyol bajnokságba erősen beleszürkülne. Amúgy meg az NSO-n a Varga Zoltán sem volt túl optimista vele kapcsolatban, de az egy másik kérdés..



Varga egy fasz! Sokan azt mondták a PSV ben is csak kismiska lesz , most meg nézd meg mi lett belőle.
Menjen csak a Valenciába, nem kell őt félteni!
Utána meg jöhet a Real , Varga Zolika meg mehet canossát járni


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 15)

Egyébként én is azt mondtam a holland fazonnak, hogy egy közepes spanyol csapat lenne az ideális következő lépés


----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 15)

Csak attól tartok vele is az lesz, mint a Vadóczcal... az Osasuna sem éppen egy erős csapat, de így is örül ha becserélik. A holland bajnokság viszont meg sem közelíti a spanyolt és itt a tempó is gyorsabb. A hollandoknál a védő az nagy, robusztus és rombol. Semmi technika, még gyorsaság sem. Kívánom neki, hogy igazolja le egy spanyol csapat akár és minél jobban teljesítsen... De a földön kell maradni. Nagyon sok munka kell majd, hogy stabil kezdő legyen.
Azt még hozzá tenném, hogy a Francia bajnokságba semmi áron ne menjen... mert az akkor a süllyesztő is lesz egyben.


----------



## tarczi86 (2010 Január 16)

Vizilabdában van aranycsapatunk. Fociban is sikerülhet újra valakinek. Na nem nekünk... Az elüzletesedett futballt nem bírja sok európai ország hosszú távon, így véleményem szerint hamarosan ismét egy szűkebb elit lesz és akik ott lesznek azoknak könnyebb dolguk lesz.


----------



## tarczi86 (2010 Január 16)

Inkább legyen egy holland élcsapatban sztár, mintsem egy spanyol középcsapatban egy átlag játékos vagy egy sztárcsapatnál örök kispados. De a pénz is szerepet fog játszani.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 16)

sverkos írta:


> Csak attól tartok vele is az lesz, mint a Vadóczcal... az Osasuna sem éppen egy erős csapat, de így is örül ha becserélik. A holland bajnokság viszont meg sem közelíti a spanyolt és itt a tempó is gyorsabb. A hollandoknál a védő az nagy, robusztus és rombol. Semmi technika, még gyorsaság sem. Kívánom neki, hogy igazolja le egy spanyol csapat akár és minél jobban teljesítsen... De a földön kell maradni. Nagyon sok munka kell majd, hogy stabil kezdő legyen.
> Azt még hozzá tenném, hogy a Francia bajnokságba semmi áron ne menjen... mert az akkor a süllyesztő is lesz egyben.




Azért ne hasonlítsuk már őt Vadócz kvalitásához, aki Hollandiában sem volt egy túl nagy ász.


----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 16)

Nem a tudásukat hasonlítottam össze... csak a helyzetet. Ha jobban belegondolunk a Vadócz elkapkodta, mert még Hollandiában sem volt "neve", amikor már egyből csapatot váltott. És most ott tart ahol... A Dzudzsák az pont annyival jobb játékos a Vadócznál, amennyivel nagyobb csapatokkal hozták összefüggésbe (Depor, Villareal, esetleg Valencia...). És azt továbbra is tartani fogom, hogy amíg a PSV-ben és abban a közegben kiemelkedőt tud nyújtani, addig a spanyolban ennek a teljesítménynek a többszörösére lesz szükség. És sajna, ahogy a Nyilasi is mondta nagyon felkapta őt a magyar média (is), talán jobban, mint kellene. Szó szerint idézem: "Balázska a szülinapján, Balázska a családdal, Balázska labdával, Balázska labda nélkül...". És nem biztos, hogy jót tesz neki ha egyfolytában foglalkoznak vele. És véletlenül se higyjétek, hogy lebecsülném, mert örülök annak, hogy lehet végre egy magyar játékossal foglalkozni. Csak már kicsit félek a pofáraeséstől velük kapcsolatban (Gera, Huszti példája). Továbbra is a legjobbakat kívánom a Dzsudzsáknak és hallgatasson el  csak próbálom reálisan nézni a dolgokat...


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 17)

sverkos írta:


> Nem a tudásukat hasonlítottam össze... csak a helyzetet. Ha jobban belegondolunk a Vadócz elkapkodta, mert még Hollandiában sem volt "neve", amikor már egyből csapatot váltott. És most ott tart ahol... A Dzudzsák az pont annyival jobb játékos a Vadócznál, amennyivel nagyobb csapatokkal hozták összefüggésbe (Depor, Villareal, esetleg Valencia...). És azt továbbra is tartani fogom, hogy amíg a PSV-ben és abban a közegben kiemelkedőt tud nyújtani, addig a spanyolban ennek a teljesítménynek a többszörösére lesz szükség. És sajna, ahogy a Nyilasi is mondta nagyon felkapta őt a magyar média (is), talán jobban, mint kellene. Szó szerint idézem: "Balázska a szülinapján, Balázska a családdal, Balázska labdával, Balázska labda nélkül...". És nem biztos, hogy jót tesz neki ha egyfolytában foglalkoznak vele. És véletlenül se higyjétek, hogy lebecsülném, mert örülök annak, hogy lehet végre egy magyar játékossal foglalkozni. Csak már kicsit félek a pofáraeséstől velük kapcsolatban (Gera, Huszti példája). Továbbra is a legjobbakat kívánom a Dzsudzsáknak és hallgatasson el  csak próbálom reálisan nézni a dolgokat...



Mindenben egyetértünk, de én bízom benne. Kicsit piperkőc, kiélvezi a népszerűsége minden pillanatát, de nem hülye gyerek, megvan neki a magához való esze, hogy felfogja a helyzetet.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 17)

Afca !
Milyen volt a teremtorna a Bányászvárosban?
Azt olvastam, hogy a mi megvertünk benneteket,de a többi meccsetek eredményét nem ismerem.
Olvastam a fagyisták úgy ünnepeltek, mikor legyőztek minket a döntőbe jutásért, mintha a bajnokságot nyerték volna meg, pedig csak az nb2-es kislokival játszottak. A keret tagjai itthon játszottak edzőmeccset egymással.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 17)

<TABLE id=table4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top height=14>EREDMÉNYEK:<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><!--mstheme-->A csoport Tatabánya FC – Ferencváros *3:3*
B csoport FC Orosháza – Szombathelyi Haladás *0:1*
A csoport Cibalija Vinkovci – Lombard FC Pápa *1:0*
B csoport DAC 1904 – DVSC-TEVA 2:2 (1:2) 3. Rezes 0:1, 7. Vinicius 0:2, 10. N'Kendo 1:2, 15. Helísek 2:2
A csoport Tatabánya FC – Cibalija Vinkovci
B csoport FC Orosháza – DAC 1904 1:0 (0:0) 26. Baranyai 1:0
A csoport Lombard FC Pápa – Ferencváros *0:1*
B csoport Szombathelyi Haladás – DVSC-TEVA *1:3*
A csoport Tatabánya FC – Lombard FC Pápa *2:2*
B csoport FC Orosháza – DVSC-TEVA *0:4*
A csoport Cibalija Vinkovci – Ferencváros *2:1*
B csoport Szombathelyi Haladás – DAC 1904 4:1 (1:0) 3. Molnár 1:0, 14. Iszlai 2:0, 15. Irhás 3:0, 18. Bogdanovics 4:0, 23. Csonka 4:1
Gálamérkőzés Tatabánya öregfiúk – Videoton öregfiúk *1:0*
1. Elődöntő Cibalija Vinkovci – Szombathelyi Haladás *1:1, 3:2* tizenegyesekkel 
Elődöntő DVSC-TEVA – Ferencváros *1:3*
Gálamérkőzés Tatabánya sportcsillagok – Magyar sportcsillagok
Mérkőzés a 3. helyért: Szombathelyi Haladás – DVSC-TEVA *1:2* 
Finále/Torna döntője: Cibalija Vinkovci – Ferencváros *1:2* 


*Tatabányai teremtorna: A DAC egyetlen ponttal, szurkolói győztesként távoztak*

Csapatunk ma Tatabányán szerepelt, ahol rangos nemzetközi teremtornával ünnepelték a helyi labdarúgás 100. születésnapját. A Földi Imre Sportcsarnokban rendezett eseményen a B-csoportba sorsolták a DAC-ot, ellenfelei a BL-résztvevő *Debrecen*, az NB III. Alföldi-csoportjának listavezetője *Orosháza* *FC*, illetve a *Szombathelyi* *Haladás* volt.

Ismét több játékost próbált a szakvezetés, melletük főleg a hazai fiatalok kaptak lehetőséget. Az őszi keret nagy része ezúttal idehaza maradt.

A későbbi csoportgyőztes Debrecen volt az első ellenfelünk. A hajdúságiak hét perc után már két góllal vezettek, ám a 10. percben *N'Kendo* szépített és öt perccel később *Helísek* beállította a 2:2-es végeredményt. Amint később kiderült, ez volt csapatunk egyetlen pontszerzése. Az Orosháza ellen ugyanis 11 másodperccel a vége előtt kaptunk vesztes gólt, majd jött a Szombathely elleni sima vereség - itt az idősebb ificsapat gólkirálya, *Csonka* *Árpád* 0:4-es állásnál már csak szépíteni tudott. A DAC tehát már a csoportkör után, egyetlen ponttal és 3:7-es gólaránnyal búcsúzott. Győztesként távoztak viszont az ismét szép számban megjelent sárga-kék drukkerek, akik remek hangulatot teremtettek - az élő közvetítés során elhangzott: _a közel száz dunaszerdahelyi szurkoló fantasztikus hangulatot varázsol a csarnokba. Például azzal, hogy eléneklik a magyar Himnuszt._<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O> </O>

A teremtornán 5+1 fős csapatok vettek részt, a játékidő 2x13 perc volt.

A győztesnek járó serleget végül a *Ferencváros* vitte el, amely a döntőben 2:1 arányban verte a horvát Cibalija Vinkovci együttesét.
_(nk, 2010. január 16.)_<!--mstheme-->

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme-->


----------



## afca (2010 Január 17)

http://drukkerfoto.hu/kaposvari-kk-zalakeramia-zte-kk/


----------



## afca (2010 Január 17)

pisti72 írta:


> Afca !
> Milyen volt a teremtorna a Bányászvárosban?
> Azt olvastam, hogy a mi megvertünk benneteket,de a többi meccsetek eredményét nem ismerem.
> Olvastam a fagyisták úgy ünnepeltek, mikor legyőztek minket a döntőbe jutásért, mintha a bajnokságot nyerték volna meg, pedig csak az nb2-es kislokival játszottak. A keret tagjai itthon játszottak edzőmeccset egymással.


 X lett a Loki -DAC 2-2


----------



## afca (2010 Január 17)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 17)

*Tatabányán jártunk!*


_ZS 2010.01.17. 20:35_

Tatabányán jártunk és sok élménnyel lettünk gazdagabbak...

Szurkolótáborokról:
DAC: Van mit tanulni tőlük.... Náluk nem az ellenségeskedés volt a fő motiváció, bármelyik csapattal is játszottak! Legalábbis itthon... Beszélgettünk velük és sok érdekes dolgot meséltek...
FTC: Nem is tudom miként fogalmazzam meg, de megpróbálom: egyszerűek voltak mint a kapa nyele, vagy sötétek mint az ég.... Szégyen volt .... 
Tatabánya: Lelkesek voltak és szurkoltak végig, látszott rajtuk, hogy mennyire szeretnék, ha újra Csapó Karcsik fociznának náluk....
DVSC: nem voltak.
Horvátok: ketten próbáltak hangulatot csinálni.
Haladás: Mi kevesen voltunk, de a Fradisták közül páran így is megtaláltak" bennünket. Szurkolgattunk is, s még Arany Tamás is felintett nekünk.. Jó lett volna, ha többen vagyunk, de a csapat így is érezhette, hogy ott vagyunk....
http://www.bkozep.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=18082848&nid=5404406

--------------------------------------------------------

Köszönjük Haladás szurkolók!!!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 17)

afca írta:


> X lett a Loki -DAC 2-2



Ja, bocsi , tényleg 
Ezek szerint nem voltak debreceni szurkolók. Nem volt túl nagy reklámja ennek a tornának nálunk.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 18)

pisti72 írta:


> Ja, bocsi , tényleg
> Ezek szerint nem voltak debreceni szurkolók.


 
De volt.Én és a barátom.Minden Loki gólnál vertük a dobot.Becsület szavamra!!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 18)

afca írta:


> De volt.Én és a barátom.Minden Loki gólnál vertük a dobot.Becsület szavamra!!



Jó srácok vagytok, de nem néztek bután a többiek?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó srácok vagytok, de nem néztek bután a többiek?


 De nem ám!!Mondom a haver segített!!Itt van még pár kép.Elég sokon rajta vagyok.Árpádsávos van a nyakamban!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 19)

Jó képek!
Gratula hozzá, jók voltak a drapik, meg a zászlók. Tényleg van mit tőletek tanulni.
Bár nálunk egy "Felvidék nem Szlovákia" drapiért pontlevonás járna a bajnokikon


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 19)

Csütörtökön meg pénteken én meg futsal eb meccsekre megyek. Bár annyira nem vagyok odáig a kispályás fociért, nomeg a magyar válogatott Pesten játsza a csoportmeccseit. Úgyhogy nézhetem a belaruszokat meg a belgákat.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Jó képek!
> Gratula hozzá, jók voltak a drapik, meg a zászlók. Tényleg van mit tőletek tanulni.
> Bár nálunk egy "Felvidék nem Szlovákia" drapiért pontlevonás járna a bajnokikon


 Nálunk volt már,,Cirkusz Szlovákia,,Révkomárom is európa,,Nem kell több rendőrterror,,Az állatoknak is van királya!Nektek is van?,,gondolom tudod kiknek szóllt az utolsó


----------



## afca (2010 Január 19)




----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 19)

pisti72 írta:


> Csütörtökön meg pénteken én meg futsal eb meccsekre megyek. Bár annyira nem vagyok odáig a kispályás fociért, nomeg a magyar válogatott Pesten játsza a csoportmeccseit. Úgyhogy nézhetem a belaruszokat meg a belgákat.



Én ma voltam és nekem nagyon bejött... Bár ezek az azeriek eléggé szánalmasak voltak... 9 honsított játékosuk volt, mind brazil. Az is hozzátartozik, hogy a magyarok ugyan jók, de a helyzet kihasználás katasztrofális. És úgy tűnt nem igazán vették fel a tempót, mert sok hibával és pontatlanul játszottak. Itt a hangulatot a Hevesi Tamás (de nem biztos) próbálta csinálni, csak nem tűnt fel neki, hogy a kezdés előtt 40 perccel nem voltak túl sokan az Arénában. Ja, meg ilyet kérnek: "Ha a magyar csapat védekezik akkor lehetőleg maradjunk csöndben, hogy tudjanak kommunikálni a pályán".  Még kivitelezhető is lett volna ha nem akkor mondja amikor kb. 40-en voltak bent.
Amúgy meg a spanyolok meg portgulálok a Főnix csarnokban játszanak... Mi azért irigykedünk. De majd egy negyeddöntő erejéig valamelyik fog Pesten is játszani.
A Budapest bérlet 4000 Ft volt ami szerintem megéri 8 meccsre.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 19)

Az nem sok, nekem tiszteletjegyem lesz, az egyik bíró haverom hozza ;


----------



## Gooré (2010 Január 19)

Kár, hogy ez a futsal még nem valami felkapott dolog a sportban. Én olimpiákon is elnézném, sokkal izgalmasabb mint az atlétika, amik elveszik az olimpiai közvetítések felét.


----------



## sverkos (2010 Január 19)

Azért vettük a bérletet mert a legolcsóbb jegy is 900 Ft és ha megszorzod 8-cal akkor még mindig sokkal jobban kijövünk a bérletből. Tisztelet jeggyel könnyű  Akkor valószínű, hogy nagyon jó helyed lesz!
Egyébként csak Magyarországon nem annyira felkapott sportág (még..)... Hollandiában is legalább akkora hagyománya van, mint a Braziloknál. De ahogy elnézem a mostani mezőnyt, meg játék képét az Európaiak közül a Spanyolok és Olaszok nyújtják azt a játékot, ami látványossá teszi ezt a sportot. Cselek, egyéni megmozdulások és váratlan) Nem az a statikus passzjáték, mint ami mondjuk a Magyar-Azer meccsen volt.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 19)

afca írta:


> Nálunk volt már,,Cirkusz Szlovákia,,Révkomárom is európa,,Nem kell több rendőrterror,,Az állatoknak is van királya!Nektek is van?,,gondolom tudod kiknek szóllt az utolsó



Ne szívass már, én egy szlovák királyt sem ismerek  
Vagy közben már felkutattak egyet?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 20)

http://www.fcdac1904.com/forum/hattertar/tatabanya_video.htm


----------



## szeps (2010 Január 22)

bali12321 írta:


> Dzsudzsit a Madridba!


 
Szerintem nem lenne jó helye ott...
Még a sztárok esetében is óriási a fluktuáció.
Játékostemető...


----------



## szeps (2010 Január 22)

jani65 írta:


> Bodnárnak a börtönben lenne a helye,ahelyett szabadon mártírkodik.


 
Egyetértek.


----------



## lutyi2880 (2010 Január 22)

Marseille után megfogadtam: (mikor is volt, 68-ban?) ha majd bizonyít a magyar foci, akkor kimegyek újra meccsre és megnézem őket a TV-ben is...
Azóta egyszer, egy évig jártam ki a győri ETO-stadionba, a Verebes korszakban, amikor Póczik, Szentes, Hajszán és társai tizesével rúgták egy meccsen a gólokat... De az sem a magyar válogatott volt, csak egy vidéki klubcsapat.
A válogatott feltámadását azóta is várom... talán most az U20 elindított valamit, csak nehogy olyan legyen mint az ETO Verebes-korszaki fellángolása...


----------



## afca (2010 Január 22)

pisti72 írta:


> Ne szívass már, én egy szlovák királyt sem ismerek
> Vagy közben már felkutattak egyet?


 Persze Jánosíkot a beszari szlovák betyárt.Akit felpofozott Andrásy gróf.


----------



## rolandxp60 (2010 Január 22)

ilyen szövetségi kapitánnyal elég nehéz lesz


----------



## afca (2010 Január 22)

rolandxp60 írta:


> ilyen szövetségi kapitánnyal elég nehéz lesz


 
Mi??


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 22)

afca írta:


> Mi??


 
Ne idegeskedj csak hsz gyüjtő volt


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 22)

*Topligák: az Inter-Milan mindent visz! *










Ha azt mondják, Derby della Madonnina, nem biztos, hogy mindenki azonnal rávágja, Inter-Milan. Márpedig ettől a derbitől lesz hangos az előttünk álló futballhétvége. A topligák közül egyértelműen a Serie A tartogatja a legtöbb izgalmat, hiszen a már említett milánói csúcstalálkozó mellett lesz még egy Juve-Roma összecsapás is. Spanyolhonban a Real Madridnak lehet egyszerűbb dolga, míg a királyiak a Málagát fogadják, a Barcelona a kiszámíthatatlan Valladolid vendége lesz. Angliában a Liverpoolon kívül mindegyik ász pályára lép - de csak az MU játszik bajnokit. A Bundesligában Bremen-Bayern vár az ínyencekre. 
SERIE A 
A 21. FORDULÓ PROGRAMJA: 
*Szombat: *

Catania-Parma, 18.00 
Juventus-Roma, 20.45

*Vasárnap: *

Genoa-Atalanta, 15.00 
Bologna-Bari, 15.00 
Siena-Cagliari 15.00 
Lazio-Chievo, 15.00 
Palermo-Fiorentina, 15.00

Livorno-Napoli, 15.00

Udinese-Sampdoria, 15.00 
Internazionale-Milan, 20.45 



*INTERNAZIONALE - MILAN *
Rendhagyó módon ezúttal felcseréljük a topligák illetve a napok sorrendjét és a hétvégi beharangozónkban elsőként a Serie A vasárnapi rangadóját elemezgetjük. Itáliában történnek most a nagy dolgok, lesz egy Inter-Milan, szombaton pedig egy Juventus-Roma összecsapás. 
Jó az Inter, remek az edzője is, ám Massimo Moratti fél. „Egyszerűen megrémiszt, amikor Ronaldinhónál van a labda - mondta a Corriere Dello Sportnak a kék-feketék elnöke. - Hihetetlen, amit a pályán művel, ráadásul még kiváló formában is van.” Nos, a címvédő és listavezető valóban felkötheti, hiszen a Milan robog, az elmúlt három bajnokiján söpört: kilenc pont, 12-2-es gólarány. Az Inter picit lendületét veszítette, hiszen a Siena ellen odahaza csak az utolsó pillanatokban fordított, és a Bari ellen is 0-2-ről egyenlített. 
Emitt Chivu, Sztankovics, Muntari, Thiago Motta és Samuel Eto'o, amott Pato, Oddo, Onyewu, Adiyah, Zambrotta, Flamini, Seedorf és minden bizonnyal Nesta hiányzik majd. 

*Várható kezdőcsapatok:* 
*INTERNAZIONALE (4-2-3-1):* Julió César - Maicon, Lúcio, Samuel, Santon - Zanetti, Cambiasso - Balotelli, Sneijder, Pandev - Milito. 
*MILAN (4-3-3): *Dida - Abate, Kaladze, Thiago Silva, Antonini - Gattuso, Pirlo, Ambrosini - Beckham, Borriello, Ronaldinho.



*FORZA MILAN!!!*


----------



## afca (2010 Január 22)

Shevchenko írta:


> Ne idegeskedj csak hsz gyüjtő volt


 Ez igen!!!Haladsz!!Nagyon jók a megérzéseid!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 23)

Internazionale-Milan X


----------



## afca (2010 Január 24)

Haiti megsegítésére licitállni lehet a Holland játékosok dedikállt mezeire.Benne van Dzsudzsák meze is.

http://shop.ebay.nl/eredivisie/m.ht...1229&_ipg=&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=16&_sc=1


----------



## afca (2010 Január 24)

***


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 24)

afca írta:


> Internazionale-Milan X


 

Remélem nyerünk 

Inter - Milán 1:2 [2]


----------



## saca22 (2010 Január 24)

Inter győzelem hajrában mostanában ez a trendi náluk


----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Inter</TH><TD class=score>2 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">AC Milan</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>


​ 
10'

Milito D.
65'

Pandev G

Piros lap:
26'

Sneijder W.
90'

Lucio


----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)

*Serie A: szívrohamban elhunyt egy drukker a milánói derbin*

*Szívrohamban elhunyt egy 51 éves olasz szurkoló a vasárnap esti Internazionale–AC Milan (2–0) milánói derbin.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->A mindkét csapat drukkereinek megnyitott szektorban drukkoló férfit megpróbálták a stadionban újraéleszteni, de a mentősök hiába küzdöttek az életéért.


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 25)

_*SERIE A, 21. FORDULÓ:*_ 

*JUVENTUS-ROMA 1-2 (0-0)* 
*Gólszerző:* Del Piero (51.), ill. Totti (68. - 11-esből), Riise (93.) 

*INTERNAZIONALE-MILAN 2-0 (1-0) *
*Gól: *Milito (10.), Pandev (65.) 

*Bologna-Bari 2-1 *(Gimenez 54., 73., ill. Barreto 39.) 

*Genoa-Atalanta 2-0* (Palacio 18., Crespo 42.) 

*Lazio-Chievo 1-1 *(Stendardo 18., ill. Pellissier 74.) 

*Livorno-Napoli 0-2* (Maggio 45+1., Ceigarini 92.) 

*Palermo-Fiorentina 3-0* (Abel Hernández 28., 37., Budan 61.) 

*Siena-Cagliari 1-1 *(Calaió 76., ill. Matri 82. - 11-esből) 

*Udinese-Sampdoria 2-3* (Di Natale 7. - 11-esből, Isla 44., ill. Pazzini 27. - 11-esből, Pozzi 57., Semioli 61.) 


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A bajnokság állása:* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Inter </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>45:19</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>49</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>AC Milan </TD><TD>20</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>35:21</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>40</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>AS Roma </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>35:25</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>38</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>SSC Napoli </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>31:24</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>US Palermo </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>27:21</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>34</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Juventus </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>33:28</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Cagliari Calcio </TD><TD>20</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>32:24</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Genoa CFC </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>35:36</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>ACF Fiorentina </TD><TD>20</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>26:22</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Sampdoria </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>26:30</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>AS Bari </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>26:22</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Parma FC </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>24:29</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Chievo Verona </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>22:22</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Bologna FC </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>23:30</TD><TD>-7</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Lazio Roma </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>16:22</TD><TD>-6</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>AS Livorno </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>13:29</TD><TD>-16</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Udinese Calcio </TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>22:27</TD><TD>-5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Calcio Catania </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>21:29</TD><TD>-8</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Atalanta Bergamo </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>20:32</TD><TD>-12</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>AC Siena </TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>22:42</TD><TD>-20</TD><TD>13</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 25)

Seva ez nemjött tegnap össze.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 26)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">Új játékosokkal bővült a DAC kerete </TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2010.01.25. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>A szlovák legfelsőbb bajnokságban szereplő dunaszerdahelyi DAC játékosállománya új labdarúgókkal bővült. Egyenlőre három új játékost szerződtetett le a sárga-kék klub. Leszerződtette a DAC a 27 éves Nikola Michellinit, aki bosnyák származású. Posztját tekintve középhátvéd vagy védekező középpályás lehet majd a DAC-ban. Michellini a bosnyák nemzeti válogatottban is játszott. Stefan Palla Ausztriából érkezett Dunaszerdahelyre. A 20 éves osztrák bal hátvéd vagy bal középpályás lehet majd a sárga-kékeknél. Palla utolsó fél évét az osztrák élvonalban szereplő Rapid Wien csapatában játszott. Végül ugyancsak a dunaszerdahelyi gárdát erősíti majd a tavaszi szezonban a szerb nemzetiségű 18 éves Sladjan Pajic, aki a PSV/FC Eindhoven U19-es csapat tagja volt. Posztját tekintve irányító középpályás lehet majd a DAC-ban.

Radványi Miklós, a DAC segédedzője elmondta, hogy a csapatból még mindig hiányzik egy irányító középpályás, amolyan igazi 10-es, aki a csapat karmesterévé válhatna. Folyamatban van még két csatár és egy középpályás leszerződtetése is a klubhoz. Az eddig lejátszott előkészületi mérkőzéseket a DAC egykori csatára, aki jelenleg segédedzőként segíti Kurt Garger vezetőedző munkáját úgy nyilatkozott, hogy az eredményeken jól látszik, hogy nincs csatára a csapatnak. A győri Eto elleni mérkőzésen már pozitív jelet is felfedezett, ez a szervezett védekezésben merült ki. Már nem csak egyénileg, de csapatban is védekezett a csapat. A január 30-án az Újpest elleni mérkőzésen a DAC a legerősebb felállításával utazik majd el. A téli felkészülési időszakban Sároseperjesre szerződött Bognár Zoliról elmondta, hogy meglepte a fiatal támadó döntése. Szerinte még szüksége van fejlődésre, igaz nem ismeri az ottani helyzetet, de Dunaszerdahelyen minden adott volt hozzá. Sajnálja, hogy elment a fiatal csatár, mert többek között egy hazai nevelésű játékosról van szó. Németh Zsolt és Lénárt Tamás a fiatalok közül már biztosan az „A” csapat tagjai maradnak. Óvatosan kell bánni a fiatalokkal – mondta Radványi, hiszen folyamatos törődésre, odafigyelésre van szükségük. Ha minden évben egy fiatalt be tudnak építeni a csapatba, az már a klub sikere – fogalmazott az egykori kiváló csatár.




 
_*Nikola Michellini*_​ 



 
_*Stefan Palla*_​ 



 
*Sladjan Pajic*​ 

További friss hír, hogy a télen lesérült Nikolic a napokban érkezik vissza Dunaszerdahelyre és az orvosok szerint már megkezdheti az edzéseket a csapattal. Ugyancsak 100%-os állapotban van már a védelem egyik meghatározó alakja Marcin is, aki idáig mindegyik előkészületi mérkőzésen jól játszott.

Felvidék Ma, atos 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 26)

*A brazil Geraldo Pereira de Matos Filho vezeti azoknak a hálóőröknek a listáját, akik a leghosszabb ideig tudták megőrizni kapujukat a góltól. A labdarúgás történetével és statisztikáival foglalkozó IFFHS kedden tette közzé az 1888 és 2009 között rögzített teljesítmények rangsorát.* 
A listán - amelyen 440 kapusteljesítmény szerepel - öt magyar található. 
*A kapujukat a leghosszabb ideig eredményesen őrzők:
* 
1. Geraldo Pereira de Matos Filho (brazil, Vasco da Gama) 1816 perc (1977.05.18.-1978.09.07.)
2. Tabet el-Batal (egyiptomi, National SC Cairo) 1442 (1975.04.07.-1976.12.29.)
3. Dany Verlinden (belga, Club Bruges) 1390 (1990.03.03.-1990.09.26.)
4. José María Buljubasich (argetin, CD Universidad) 1352 (2005.06.26.-2005.10.30.)
5. Tabet el-Batal (National SC Cairo) 1325 (1978.03.03.-1979.02.16.)
6. Edwin van der Sar (holland, Manchester United) 1311 (2008.11.08.-2009.03.04.) 
7. Esszam el-Hadari (egyiptomi, National SC Cairo) 1288 (2006.02.28.-2006.08.21.)
8. Szamir Szaed (kuvaiti, al-Arabi Club) 1283 (1987.11.01.-1989.11.23.)
9. Abel Resino Gómez (spanyol, Atlético Madrid) 1275 (1990.11.25.-1991.03.17.)
10. Gae:tan Huard (francia, Girondins Bordeaux) 1266 (1992.12.03.-1993.04.10.)
...258. Bodnár László (Pécsi MSC) 732 (1986.08.23.-1986.10.18.)
...268. Szamossy Antal (Ferencvárosi TC) 727 (1918.12.15.-1919.06.08.)
...307. Fatér Károly (Csepel SC) 714 (1970.03.01.-1970.05.06.)
...345. Vilnrotter András (Haka) 696 (2000.09.10.-2001.04.22.)
...354. Babos Gábor (NEC Nijmegen) 693 (2005.10.16.-2005.12.18.)


----------



## afca (2010 Január 26)

Dzsudzsák lehet a Fidesz egyik arca 

Ha politikai kampányról van szó, akkor mindent lehet. Néha akár a sportot, sportolókat is felhasználni a célok eléréséhez. A legfrissebb hírek szerint a jelentős támogatottsággal rendelkező Fidesz szeretné, ha a PSV Eindhoven futballistája, Dzsudzsák Balázs lenne kampánya egyik arca. Vörösbaranyi József, a korábbi debreceni játékos menedzsere a SportHirado.hu kérdésére elmondta, valóban megkereste őt az ellenzéki párt, ám egyelőre nem folytatódtak a tárgyalások. 
Vészesen közeleg az április. Ekkor tartják Magyarországon a kétfordulós országgyűlési választásokat. A kampányidőszak hivatalosan alig négy napja, január 22-én kezdődött el, amikor Sólyom László köztársasági elnök kitűzte a választások időpontjait. 
Az érintett pártok ugyan már hónapok óta "hirdetik az igét", ám az igazi finis még csak most következik. A különböző felmérések alapján a legnagyobb népszerűségnek örvendő Fidesz biztosra akar menni, ezért szeretné elérni a fiatalabb korosztályokat is. 
Erre az egyik legalkalmasabb személy hazánk egyik legjobb futballistája, Dzsudzsák Balázs. A holland PSV Eindhovenben profiskodó középpályást megkereste az ellenzéki párt, legyen kampánya egyik arca. 
„Megkeresés történt, ám újabb fejleményekről még nem tudok beszámolni. Egy biztos, Balázs elsősorban labdarúgó, így ha köttetik is egyezség, nem főszereplőként venne részt a reklámokban" - nyilatkozta lapunknak a válogatott játékos menedzsere, Vörösbaranyi József, aki hozzátette, eddig szóba sem került közöttük az ellenszolgáltatás lehetősége. 



http://sporthirado.hu/
<!-- Adserver zone (write): 54518, Sporthirado 728 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=98319230" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord=503118136" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/goAdverticum1.24.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(54518,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=54518&ord=v0Jl8Lh2Eb1Gb4Bt0L&re=http%3A%2F%2Fhirek.oldal.info%2Fsport" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>


----------



## tusz (2010 Január 26)

Ennél már csak jobb lehet a magyar foci.


----------



## Andonaki (2010 Január 26)

Remélhetőleg lesz is. Az utánpótlás-csapatunk előtt fényes jövő áll.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 27)

A Holland legfelsőbb bíróság kimondta a H.F.C Haarlem csődjét.1889-ben alapították, az egyik legrégebbi holland klub volt. 1946-ban bajnokok voltak, 1982-ben a második fordulóig jutottak az UEFA kupában.Több válogatott játékos kezdte náluk, akik közül legmesszebbre Ruud Gullit jutott. Félő, hogy más klubok is hasonló sorsra jutnak. Még 7-8 klub helyzete hasonló a Haarleméhez. 





<TABLE class=opsomming><TBODY><TR><TH>Naam</TH><TH>Geboortedatum</TH><TH>Geboorteplaats</TH><TH>Nationaliteit</TH><TH>Positie</TH></TR><TR><TD class=soort colSpan=5>Speler selectie</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marco van Duin</TD><TD>11-02-1987</TD><TD>Warmenhuizen</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Keeper </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Michael de Leeuw</TD><TD>28-04-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Keeper</TD></TR><TR><TD>Bas van Wegen</TD><TD>26-09-1984</TD><TD>Nieuwegein</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Keeper</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Marcel Akerboom</TD><TD>28-10-1981</TD><TD>Leiden</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Centrale verdediger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Milan Berck Beelenkamp</TD><TD>17-09-1977</TD><TD>Haarlem</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Tayfun Candan</TD><TD>07-05-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Mustafa Celen</TD><TD>04-03-1988</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Calvin Mac Intosch</TD><TD>09-08-1989</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Geoffrey Meye</TD><TD>12-12-1982</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Centrale verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Sjoerd Molleman</TD><TD>19-06-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Claudio Sabajo</TD><TD>22-03-1989</TD><TD>Paramaribo</TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Frank Karreman</TD><TD>01-10-1983</TD><TD>Rotterdam</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Linkerverdediger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Mohammed Zouzou</TD><TD>23-02-1988</TD><TD>Utrecht</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Centrale verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Irfan Bachdim</TD><TD>11-08-1988</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Middenvelder</TD></TR><TR><TD>Koen Bosma</TD><TD>11-09-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Middenvelder</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Benjamin van den Broek</TD><TD>21-09-1987</TD><TD>Geleen</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Middenvelder </TD></TR><TR><TD>Giel Neervoort</TD><TD>19-05-1986</TD><TD>Anrhem </TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Middenvelder/Verdediger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>John Nieuwenburg</TD><TD>24-12-1978 </TD><TD>Den Haag </TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Middenvelder </TD></TR><TR><TD>Tommy Overtoom</TD><TD>20-11-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Middenvelder</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Jasmin Ramic</TD><TD>14-03-1987</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Middenvelder</TD></TR><TR><TD>Jeffrey Sam Sin</TD><TD>30-08-1988</TD><TD>Haarlem</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Middenvelder </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Jeffrey van den Berg</TD><TD>13-04-1989</TD><TD>Haarlem</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR><TD>Roel de Graaff</TD><TD>05-07-1983</TD><TD>Pijnacker</TD><TD>Nederlandse</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Laurens ten Heuvel</TD><TD>06-06-1976</TD><TD>Amsterdam</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR><TD>Edgar Manucharyan</TD><TD>19-01-1987</TD><TD></TD><TD>Armeniër</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Damiano Schet</TD><TD>08-04-1990</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR><TD>Barry Tjeertes</TD><TD>19-02-1991</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Marvin Wijks</TD><TD>11-05-1984 </TD><TD>Paramaribo</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR><TD>Rachid el Yaakoubi</TD><TD>21-06-1986 </TD><TD>Edam </TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Aanvaller</TD></TR><TR><TD class=soort colSpan=5>Technische staf</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hennie Spijkerman</TD><TD>12-01-2010</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Trainer</TD></TR><TR><TD>Marco Gentile</TD><TD>24-08-1968</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Assistent trainer</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Rob Matthaei</TD><TD>20-09-1966</TD><TD>Amsterdam</TD><TD>NL</TD><TD>Ass. trainer</TD></TR><TR><TD>Paul Smelt</TD><TD>28-02-1950</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Herstel trainer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=soort colSpan=5>Begeleiding</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Harry Altenburg</TD><TD>12-8-1947</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Team manager </TD></TR><TR><TD>Cor van Westerop</TD><TD>04-12-1950</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Materiaalverzorger</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Kevin Dinkelberg</TD><TD>8-5-1963</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Teammanager Jong Haarlem</TD></TR><TR><TD>Henk Scholten</TD><TD>12-04-1930</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Materiaalverzorger Jong Haarlem</TD></TR><TR><TD class=soort colSpan=5>Medische staf</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Peter Zonneveld</TD><TD>18-07-1963</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Fysiotherapeut</TD></TR><TR><TD>Dennis Rijnbeek</TD><TD>16-10-1986</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Fysiotherapeut</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Henk Bakker</TD><TD>8-5-1948</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Verzorger</TD></TR><TR><TD>Peter van Veldhoven</TD><TD>17-12-1980</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Dokter</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Bas Bulder</TD><TD>03-02-1980</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Dokter</TD></TR><TR><TD>Martijn Embden</TD><TD>9-3-1981</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>Inspanningsfysioloog</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 27)

*Van links naar rechts:* 
*Achterste rij:* René Ponk (keeperstrainer), Frank Karreman, Marcel Akerboom, Wilmer Kousemaker, Geoffrey Meye, Calvin Mac-Intosch, Rachid el Yaakoubi, Laurens ten Heuvel, Peter Zonneveld (fysiotherapeut) 
...
*Middelste rij:* Henk Bakker (verzorger), Barry Tjeertes, Giel Neervoort, Benjamin van den Broek, Marco van Duin, Bas van Wegen, Koen Bosma, Mustafa Celen, Mo Zouzou, Harry Altenburg (teammanager)
...
*Voorste rij:* Paul Smelt (loop- en hersteltrainer), John Nieuwenburg, Jeffrey van den Berg, Marvin Wijks, Marco Gentile (assistent-trainer), Jan Zoutman (trainer/coach), Rob Matthaei (assistent-trainer), Milan Berck Beelenkamp, Jeffrey Sam-Sin, Roel de Graaff, Cor van Westerop (materiaalverzorger)​


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 27)

*Dzsudzsák nem lesz a Fidesz kampányarca *

Internetes blogjában cáfolta Dzsudzsák Balázs, hogy az áprilisi országgyűlési választások kampányában a Fidesz reklámarca lenne. A PSV Eindhoven sztárja nem kíván politikai szerepet vállalni, minden energiájával a labdarúgósára összpontosít. A válogatott játékos egyébként megdöbbentőnek tartja, hogy milyen indulatokat generált a jobboldali párt megkeresése. 
„A Fidesz múlt héten valóban felvette a kapcsolatot menedzseremmel, Vörösbaranyi Józseffel, de szó sem volt arról, hogy bármilyen szerepet is vállalnék a kampányban, azaz ilyen irányú megkeresés nem történt. Azt kérdezték, hogy egy kiadványban megjelenhetne-e, hogy azt szeretném, ha Magyarországnak olyan kormánya lenne, amely a sportot, és azon belül a labdarúgást kiemelten támogatja” – írta a dzsudzsak.hu-n vezetett blogjában a korábbi debreceni futballista.

Dzsudzsi ezután részletesebben tájékoztatott arról is, hogy szabadidejében nem foglalkozik a politikával, a jövőben sem szeretne szerepet vállalni.

„…Így a leendő – mivel azok még nem is történtek – tárgyalásokon a menedzserem képvisel majd. Éppen ezért döbbenten és szomorúan vettem tudomásul, hogy a honlapomon és más fórumokon is milyen vitát, indulatokat váltott ki mindez, egyesek már plakátokon, pártrendezvényeken „láttak”.

A PSV sztárja állítja, továbbra is csak hőn szeretett sportágára összpontosít, hiszen futballistaként is szép sikereket érhet el.

„Ezzel okozhatok örömet az országnak, minden magyar szurkolónak, legyen akármilyen politikai beállítottságú is. Döbbenetesnek tartom, hogy egy megkeresés ilyen indulatot szít egyesekben. Meglepődni azonban már nem tudok, hiszen a labdarúgáshoz visszatérve, ugyanez játszódott le néhány héttel ezelőtt a lehetséges klubváltásomat illetően, volt, aki már Paris-SG, más pedig Real Madrid-mezben látott. A politikáról a jövőben sem kívánok nyilatkozni” – szerepel a blogbejegyzésben.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

Holland források, a Nemzeti Sportra hivatkozva, arról írnak, Rudolf Gergely Amszterdamban van és tárgyal az Ajax-szal.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

_DVSC_ 
A Debrecen több mint kétszázmillió forintot érő támadója kedden Amszterdamba utazott
*Rudolf Gergely az Ajaxban folytatja?*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->Megtörténhet, hogy a DVSC-TEVA kitűnősége, Rudolf Gergely Hollandiában folytatja a pályafutását. Annyi bizonyos, hogy a válogatott futballista kedden nem vett részt a Loki edzésein, estére pedig Amszterdamba érkezett, és már tárgyalt az Ajaxszal. 
<!-- .cikkhead --><!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>A Debrecen csak akkor kaphat pénzt Rudolfért, ha még januárban eladja (Fotó: M. Németh Péter)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Holland források arról tájékoztattak, hogy a DVSC-TEVA és a magyar válogatott labdarúgója iránt a holland sztárcsapat érdeklődik. A futballistát több európai klubnál is beajánlották, és lapunk úgy értesült, hogy kedden Amszterdamba utazott. A Nemzeti Sportot informálók látták a játékost felszállni arra a gépre, amely kora délután Ferihegyről a holland nagyvárosba repült.
Az előzményekről tudni kell, hogy az egyik legjobb magyar játékosról az év elején Bartha Csaba, a DVSC-TEVA sportigazgatója azt nyilatkozta, hogy mindenképpen szeretnék eladni. Mint arról a Nemzeti Sport hasábjain beszámoltunk, Rudolf Gergelyt a nyárig köti szerződés a Lokihoz, amely csak akkor kaphat pénzt érte, ha még most, a télen értékesíti a játékjogát – erre utalt a sportigazgató. A támadó értéke a kétszázmillió forintot is meghaladhatja, de a nyáron már ingyen távozhatna – ekkora veszteség pedig a világ minden klubját érzékenyen érintené.
Mindezek fényében nem volt meglepő, hogy a DVSC folyamatosan csatárokat keresett, megszerezte Kecskemétről Yannick Mbengonót, és szerződtette a kameruni Etogo Essamát.
Tekintettel arra, hogy a nemzetközi átigazolási határidő vasárnap éjfélkor lejár, borítékolható volt, hogy a héten történik valami az ügyben. Rudolf Gergely nem vett részt a Loki keddi edzésein, sem délelőtt, sem délután. A klubban többen úgy tudták, azért nem volt ott a többiekkel a támadó, mert amíg nem rendeződik az ügye, csak a Debrecen második csapatával tréningezhet, de a sportigazgató kérdésünkre úgy reagált: Rudolf Gergely beteg, ezért nem gyakorolt. Arról az értesülésünkről nem kívánt nyilatkozni, hogy játékosa Hollandiában lenne.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jol az Ajax edzője beszélt Rudolfról. Ismeri de nem akarja szerződtetni.
Hivatalosan is megerősítették az Ajax leigazolta Lodeirót az Uruguayi csatárt.Lodeirót barátja Suarez ajánlotta be az Ajaxnál.Mindezért cserébe Suarez aláírt 2013-ig.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 28)

Rudi kapja be.
Hálátlan egy alak.


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 29)

*Verekedés miatt lefújták a Fradi meccsét *

Idő előtt, már a 35. percben félbeszakadt a Ferencváros mérkőzése a máltai első osztályú Hamrun ellen. Az ok: a játékosok egymásnak rontottak a hármas minitorna „döntőjében”. 
Az ftc.hu tájékoztatása szerint minden a 26. percben kezdődött, akkor Dragóner Attila ugrott neki az ellenfél játékosainak, mert azok leköpték Balog Zoltánt. 
Nagy tumultus alakult ki a pályán, ám szűk tízpercnyi huzavonát követően a bíró lefújta a meccset és később sem engedte meg a folytatást.


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 29)

pisti72 írta:


> Rudi kapja be.
> Hálátlan egy alak.


 
Azt szokták mondani: pénz beszél, kutya ugat!


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 29)

Az Olasz Olimpiai Bizottság tájékoztatása szerint Adrian Mutu, a Fiorentina román válogatott játékosa ismét pozitív doppingmintát produkált. 
<!-- .cikkhead -->
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*



*

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Mutu másodszor lépett (majdnem) ugyanabba a folyóba (Fotó: Action Images)

A La Gazetta dello Sport olasz újság úgy tudja, hogy a futballista az étvágya csökkentése miatt szedett be olyan stimulánst, amely szerepel a tiltott szerek listáján. Az olimpiai bizottság megnevezte a szert is: a szibutramin használata miatt kell ismét aggódnia a román támadónak. 
Mutu ugyanis egyszer már fennakadt a doppingvizsgálaton: 2004-ben még a Chelsea játékosaként bukott le kokainhasználat miatt. A nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság a szerződésszegés miatt 17.2 millió eurós pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezte Mutut, aki fellebbezett a határozat ellen. 
<!-- .cikkbody -->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## campos81 (2010 Január 29)

Lehet hogy hálátlan Rudi de azért nem árt az ő nézőpontját is nézni, plusz ha most a télen el tud menni akkor a Loki se jár rosszul szerintem nem kis pénzt kapnak érte és így mind a 3 fél jól jár a loki kap pénzt az ajax egy jó csatárt a rudi meg előrébb lép és onnan könnyebb neki eligazolni egy nagyobb csapatba.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 29)

campos81 írta:


> Lehet hogy hálátlan Rudi de azért nem árt az ő nézőpontját is nézni, plusz ha most a télen el tud menni akkor a Loki se jár rosszul szerintem nem kis pénzt kapnak érte és így mind a 3 fél jól jár a loki kap pénzt az ajax egy jó csatárt a rudi meg előrébb lép és onnan könnyebb neki eligazolni egy nagyobb csapatba.


 Szerinted Rudolf egy Ajax szintű csatár??Tudod kikkel kellene neki az Ajaxban megküzdeni???Esélye nem vona bekerülni a kezdő 11-be.Nem nézem le Rudolf Gergelyt de 200 millió sok érte!!!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 29)

*Tömegverekedés a Fradi felkészülési meccsén*


<!-- /#content-header -->2010, január 29 - 10:43 
Félbeszakadt a Máltán edzőtáborozó Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának csütörtöki felkészülési mérkőzése, mivel kisebb összetűzésbe kerültek egymással a futballisták. 


 
nemzetisport.hu


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=92892615" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​A klub pénteki közleménye szerint az együttes egy háromcsapatos tornán vett részt Hamrunban, ahol a csapatok 45 perces mérkőzéseket vívtak egymással. Az első találkozón Craig Short tanítványai 2-0-ra verték a Mosta csapatát, majd a második meccs, a Hamrun ellen a 26. percben félbeszakadt. Az FTC tájékoztatása szerint az egyik Hamrun játékos lekönyökölte, majd leköpte Balog Zoltánt, a zöld-fehérek védőjét. 
Az incidensbe bekapcsolódtak a kispados és a pályán lévő játékosok is. A bíró kettéválasztotta a két csapatot, amelyek a pálya két oldalán, majd a játékvezető kérésére az öltözőben várakoztak. A Ferencváros folytatni kívánta a játékot, ám a játékvezető véget vetett a találkozónak - áll a közleményben. 
MTI/para


----------



## afca (2010 Január 29)

*Osztrák válogatottal erősített a DAC*


<!-- /#content-header -->2010, január 28 - 20:18 
Az APA hírügynökség tájékoztatása szerint a Corgoň Liga tavaszi idényére készülő DAC játékoskerete újabb légióssal bővült. 


 Yüksel Sariyart
arch.


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=35128541" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​A klubvezetés leigazolta a harminesztendős középpályást Yüksel Sariyart, aki legutóbb a Wiener Neustadt csapatában játszott az osztrák élvonalban. Mivel a nevezett szerződése lejárt, szabadon igazolható játékosként került a sárga-kékekhez. 
Sariyar a 2005-2007-es években tizenhárom mérkőzésen viselte a címeres mezt, az osztrák nemzeti tizenegy meccsein egy gólt szerzett. Pályafutása során Törökországban is profiskodott, a Genclerbirligi és a Kocaelisporu csapatában szerepelt. Hazájában pedig a LASK Linz, Austria Wien és a Pasching együttesében is megfordult. 
ái


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Rudolf igen is jó csatár, szerintem helyt fog állni. Az Ajaxnak nincs igazi befejező csatára. Talán csak a Suarez.


----------



## campos81 (2010 Január 29)

Mindenképpen előrelépés lenne neki mert ha vár még pár évet akkor lehet hogy nem tud utána már egy nagyobb csapathoz menni. Az ő érdekében meg remélhetőleg a válogatott érdekében is mennie kell mindenképp.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 29)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-news_wptitle">HÍREK </td></tr> <tr> <td> <table toplevel="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">
<table xmlns=""><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Erwin Koeman megdöbbent2010.01.29. 10:50
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">A magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya alig hitt a szemének, amikor meglátta, milyen állapotban vannak az Oláh Gábor utcai pályák.
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




Erwin Koeman "országjárásra" indult. A magyar válogatott holland szövetségi kapitánya a napokban több élvonalbeli klubnál is látogatást tett, körútja csütörtöki állomásán Debrecenbe érkezett. Délelőtt hosszas eszmecserét folytatott a Loki szakmai stábjával és bejárta az Oláh Gábor utcai létesítményeket. Amit látott, megdöbbentette. 

– _Azt mondhatom, mindent rendben találtam, kivéve a pályákat _– nyilatkozta a Naplónak a kapitány. –_ Az itteni játékterek még magyar viszonylatban is katasztrofálisak. Hollandiában az amatőr osztályban jobb körülmények vannak. Annak fényében, amit láttam, még nagyobb bravúrnak tartom, hogy a gárda bejutott a Bajnokok Ligájába, minden elismerésem az itteni szakembereké, akik a mostoha körülmények ellenére kiváló munkát végeznek._

Erwin Koeman elmondta még: azért látogatott a cívisvárosba, hogy betekintést nyerhessen az egyik legjobb magyar csapatnál folyó munkába.

– _A legfőbb tennivaló a létesítmények állapotának jelentős mértékű javítása _– szögezte le a szakember, amikor a magyar futball lehetséges fellendülésének a titkáról kérdezték. – _Enélkül hosszú távon elképzelhetetlen a komoly és eredményes munka. Követendő példaként említem: szerdán jártunk Felcsúton, az ottani körülmények már valóban európai szintűek, az ilyen létesítményekből kellene minél több, és akkor a sikerre sem kellene sokat várnunk._


</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 29)

afca írta:


> Szerinted Rudolf egy Ajax szintű csatár??Tudod kikkel kellene neki az Ajaxban megküzdeni???Esélye nem vona bekerülni a kezdő 11-be.Nem nézem le Rudolf Gergelyt de 200 millió sok érte!!!



Rudi simán megér 200 milliót ne hülyéskedj már. Nemzetközi szinten is tud gólokat rúgni, ezt már bebizonyította a BL ben és a válogatottban is.
A gáz az, hogy a menedzserével most visszaélnek a szerződésében lévő bakival, ami nagy hálátlanság a klubunkkal szemben. A Loki csinált belőle focistát, mert amikor megjött Franciaországból senkinek sem kellett, még a Nyíregynek sem, olyan gyenge volt fizikailag és mentálisan egyaránt. Mi 3 év alatt focistát csináltunk belőle, aki egy holland élcsapatban is megállná a helyét.
Az Ajax persze hülye lenne most fizetni 200 millát, ha nyáron ingyen is leszerződtetheti-a játékos és Filipovics szerint. Persze a szerződésben 2010-es évszám áll a lejáratnál, de dátumot elcseszték szerződést írók (2007- ben szerződtettük 4 évre, akkor ez 2011- et jelent.) 
Nagyon rá fog erre faragni, mert ha lelép nyáron ingyen, valószínűleg beperlik szerződésszegés miatt. Amellett a második csapatba se nagyon fogják játszatni bosszúból.
Meglátjuk mi lesz a vége, de mindenkinek az lenne a legjobb, ha most elvinné az Ajax.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 29)

_JÁTÉKOSSORS_ A szakember szerint Rudolf Hollandiában ugyanakkora meglepetéssel szolgálna, mint Dzsudzsák
*Erwin Koeman: Ne a pénz döntsön!*

*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Erwin Koeman azon a véleményen van, hogy Rudolf Gergely ugyanúgy berobbanhatna a holland élvonalba, mint Dzsudzsák Balázs. * *A holland szakember szerint azonban a pénzen semminek sem szabad múlnia. *
<!-- .cikkhead -->  <table class="cikkkeptable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td class="cikkepalairas">Koeman szerint Rudolf számára nagyszerű esély kínálkozik a továbblépésre (Fotó: Németh Ferenc, NS-archív)</td></tr></tbody></table>A holland De Telegraaf című lap kérésére Erwin Koeman, a magyar válogatott holland szövetségi kapitánya hosszabban is kifejtette a véleményét Rudolf Gergely és az Ajax kapcsolatáról.
Hirdetés<!-- Adserver zone (js): 68324, NSO_468X180_NB-1 --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68324&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68324&ord=32539860"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/doDocWrite.js"></script><!-- (c) 2000-2010 Gemius SA, GDE+ 2.0: nso_hu/468x180, Volvo - C30 --> <script language="javascript1.2" type="text/javascript"> //<![CDATA[ _gde_cap_time = new Array(0,0); // First value: 1 - day, 2 - week, 3 - month // Second value for number of days/weeks/months _gde_user_freq = 0; // Frequency to user or 0 - no limit _gde_get_cookie = function(name) { if (document.cookie.length>0) { var start=document.cookie.indexOf(name+"="); if (start!=-1) { start=start+name.length+1; var end=document.cookie.indexOf(";",start); }; if (end==-1) end=document.cookie.length; return unescape(document.cookie.substring(start,end)); }; return ""; }; _gde_set_cookie = function(name,value,days) { var date=new Date(); date.setDate(date.getDate()+days); document.cookie=name+ "=" +escape(value)+((days==null) ? "" : ";expires="+date.toGMTString()); }; _gde_check_counter = function(id,max,time) { var period = 0; var times = new Array (0,86400,604800,2592000); if (max == null || max == 0) return true; if (!isNaN(time[0]) && !isNaN(time[1]) && !isNaN(times[time[0]])) period = time[1] * times[time[0]]; var cookie=_gde_get_cookie(id); cookie=cookie.split(":"); var counter=parseInt(cookie[0]); if (isNaN(counter)) counter = 0; var lasttime=parseInt(cookie[1]); if (isNaN(lasttime)) lasttime = 0; var now=(new Date()).getTime(); if (period > 0) { if (lasttime+period*1000 < now) { counter=0; lasttime=now; }; }; cookie=(++counter)+":"+lasttime; _gde_set_cookie(id,cookie,1000); return (counter <= max); }; if (_gde_check_counter('uhahLgPSzHl5.4wog3yJb6TAcJTt.gN2mXJaHtxBE...A7',_gde_user_freq,_gde_cap_time)) document.write('<scr'+'ipt src="http://hugde.adocean.pl/_'+(new Date()).getTime()+'/ad.js?id=uhahLgPSzHl5.4wog3yJb6TAcJTt.gN2mXJaHtxBE...A7" language="javascript"></scr'+'ipt>'); //]]> </script><script src="http://hugde.adocean.pl/_1264790550157/ad.js?id=uhahLgPSzHl5.4wog3yJb6TAcJTt.gN2mXJaHtxBE...A7" language="javascript"></script><script src="http://hugde.adocean.pl/aux.js"></script><object id="ad_flash" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0" width="468" height="180">



<embed src="http://hugde.adocean.pl/files/kffodxsmfi/qfpleojnce/classfm_promo_468x180_v2.swf?clickTag=http://ghu.hit.gemius.pl/hitredir/id=ba.q8QLTI_VsowPgRxLRIJdRzbTUAkM19E9iZWKJ0nL..7/stparam=opgofsslqw/sarg=000000038372E1F5/url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.megujultc30.com%2F" allowscriptaccess="always" quality="autohigh" wmode="opaque" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspace="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" width="468" height="180"></object> <noscript>

</noscript>
„Azt gondolom, nagyszerű esély kínálkozik előtte a továbblépésre, Gergely értéke lenne az Ajaxnak – mondta a szakember, akinél a Debrecen csatára bemutatkozott a nemzeti tizenegyben. – Ha összevetjük az érte kért összeget az Ajax által Miralem Szulejmaniért kifizetett tizenhat millió euróval, azt mondhatjuk, ez egy akciós ajánlat. Csakhogy Rudolf nem ér kevesebbet, mint Szulejmani. Ha az Ajax futni engedi, nagy esélyt szalaszt el."
Érdekes módon a De Telegraaf már csak 350 ezer eurót említ vételárként a cikkben, miközben eddig 450 ezerről szóltak a hírek. Ugyanakkor Koeman szerint a pénzen semminek sem szabad múlnia. Sem a vételár, sem Rudolf fizetése tekintetében.
„Mondtam neki, ha elhagyja a Debrecent, a sportszakmai kérdéseket helyezze előtérbe, és ne a pénzre összpontosítson – árulta el Koeman. – Különleges képességekkel megáldott igazi profi, még nem csalódtam benne. Jobblábas, de a bal oldalon tudja kihozni magából a legjobbat. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy képtelen centert vagy jobbszélsőt játszani, mert ott is bevethető, emellett a kétcsatáros rendszerben is kiválóan használható. Szerintem egy magyarnak egy Ajaxhoz hasonló klubban ingyen is megtiszteltetés futballozni. És ebben egyetértett velem."
Újságírói kérdésre a Dzsudzsák Balázzsal való összehasonlítás is megkerülhetetlen volt. „Rudolf fizikailag erősebb, de Dzsudzsák rúgótechnikája teljesen más szint. Azt gondolom, Gergely a holland bajnokságban ugyanakkora meglepetéssel szolgálna, mint Balázs" – mondta a magyar szövetségi kapitány.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 30)

Nem köll aggódnod Afca, Rudi a Genoába igazolt!


----------



## afca (2010 Január 30)

exoduska írta:


> Rudolf igen is jó csatár, szerintem helyt fog állni. Az Ajaxnak nincs igazi befejező csatára. Talán csak a Suarez.


 Talán csak Suarez????



Luis Suárez :83 meccs 57 gól!!
Marko Pantelić:11 meccs 6 gól!!
Most igazolták le Lodeirót Suarez társát Uruguayból.
Ott van Miralem Suleymani,az ifis Darko Bodul.Szerintem te kevered az Ajaxot a Kabai cukorral.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 30)

afca írta:


> Talán csak Suarez????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loderio helyett jöhetett volna Rudi. Ha Suleymaniért adtak 16 millió eurót.....Most azt olvasom, hogy 350 ezret is sokallták érte, mert elfogyott a pénzük. Állítólag Jol nagyon akarta őt. Nem tudom mi van ennek az egésznek a hátterében.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 30)

Holnap este lesz az Ajax- Feyenord?


----------



## afca (2010 Január 30)

Pisti idézek neked az Ajax.nl-ről:Rudolfot nem ismerem. Mindenki arról beszél, hogy két gólt lőtt a Fiorentinanak, tehát nem lehet rossz. Sokba nem kerülne (€750.000-et kér érte a Debrecen), és mivel az EU-ből jön, fizetése sem kell, hogy túl nagy legyen.

Jol a szokásos pénteki sajtótájékoztatón beszélt Rudolfról is. Azt mondta, hogy jelenleg nem reális leigazolásában bízni. Pedig közben a De Telegraafban Erwin Koeman, magyar szövetségi kapitány is roppant pozitívan beszélt róla. Mint mondta, más, mint Dzsudzsák, de nem rosszabb. Ha Sulejmaniért kiadtunk €16 milliót, akkor érte a €350 ezer (most azt mondják csak ennyibe kerülne) semmi, mert van olyan, mint Sulejmani. 

http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#d100129


----------



## afca (2010 Január 30)

pisti72 írta:


> Holnap este lesz az Ajax- Feyenord?


 <TABLE class=soccer style="border-spacing: 0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=tr-first id=g_1_322954 onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_322954')" title="" style="CURSOR: pointer; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #eaf7e7" onclick="detail_open('g_1_322954')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_322954')"><TD class=time title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">12:30</TD><TD class=timer title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!"> </TD><TD class=team-home title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Feyenoord</TD><TD class=score title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">-</TD><TD class=team-away title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Ajax</TD><TD class=part-top> </TD><TD class=icons title="" onclick="click_detail = false"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

1-4


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 31)

afca írta:


> <table class="soccer" style="border-spacing: 0pt;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="tr-first" id="g_1_322954" onmouseover="tr_over('g_1_322954')" title="" style="cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(234, 247, 231);" onclick="detail_open('g_1_322954')" onmouseout="tr_out('g_1_322954')"><td class="time" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">12:30</td><td class="timer" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">
> </td><td class="team-home" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Feyenoord</td><td class="score" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">-</td><td class="team-away" title="A meccs részleteiért kattintson ide!">Ajax</td><td class="part-top">
> </td><td class="icons" title="" onclick="click_detail = false">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> ...



Jósnőnél voltál???

Most meg azt olvastam hogy Filipovics beperli Rudit, mert a tudta nélkül egy másik irodán keresztül szerződött a Genoa-hoz. Szaros egy történet ez


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

http://www.1885.hu/hirek/a-csapat/249-szombaton-a-dunaszerdahelyt-fogadjuk

Pedig vártak minket az Újpestiek...


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 31)

afca írta:


> http://www.1885.hu/hirek/a-csapat/249-szombaton-a-dunaszerdahelyt-fogadjuk
> 
> Pedig vártak minket az Újpestiek...



Sose bánd, az a hely egy fertő....és ragályos is. A normális embereket is megmételyezi


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 31)

Folytatódik a kesze kusza történet. Mi lehet a 4. verzió????

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_title">Hogy alakul Rudolf Gergely sorsa?2010.01.31. 12:25
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_sum">A csatár távozásával kapcsolatban a Nemzeti Sport találgatásokba kezdett. 
</td></tr><tr><td class="dvsc-newslist_text" valign="top">




A Nemzeti Sport napok óta pedzegeti, hogy alakul Rudolf Gergely sorsa. Azt már tegnap megszellőztették a sportnapilap munkatársai, hogy a csatár az olasz élvonalban szereplő Genoa labdarúgója lesz, arról azonban konkrétan nem írnak, milyen feltételekkel hagyja el a klubot a játékos, csak találgatáskba bocsátkoznak.

A Nemzeti Sport mai száma több variációt emleget Rudolf olaszországi szerződtetésével kapcsolatban. Idézünk a cikkből:

_„Hogyan alakul Rudolf Gergely jövője – ez itt a kérdés.
Nos, a DVSC és a támadó akkor járna jól, ha még a télen klubot váltana, mert ez esetben a Genoa egy kisebb összeg átutalásával (amely Olaszországból származó információink szerint ötszázezer euró) kárpótolhatná a debrecenieket, míg a játékos legfeljebb egy-két hetet, nem pedig hónapokat várna az első olaszországi fellépésére._
_Ha csak a nyáron költözik, a helyzet sokkal rosszabb; a Loki egy eurócenttel sem gazdagodik, miközben a csatár alighanem karrierje legkeservesebb fél évét töltené a piros-fehéreknél, ahol száműznék az első csapat keretéből. Ha így lenne, a futballista legfeljebb az NB II Keleti csoportjában szereplő DEAC edzéseit látogathatja, ott juthat szóhoz – már ha egyáltalán a történtek után bizalmat szavaznak neki. 
Arra kevés esélyt látunk, hogy a felek fátylat borítanak a múltra, vagyis a vezetők megbocsájtják neki, hogy a nyáron ingyen elmegy, és a tisztes búcsú reményében csatasorba küldik a támadót, hogy a klub újabb bajnoki címet ünnepelhessen. 
Noha egyelőre ez a verzió egy jobb sci-fi valóságtartalmával vetekszik, azért idebiggyesztjük: hátha…”_

Megkérdeztük a DVSC-TEVA vezetőit, a három verzióból melyik jöhet létre. Mint megtudtuk: feltehetően egyik sem, mert - nagy valószínűséggel - egy negyedik változat valósul meg.

Hétfőn délután mindenre fény derül. Klubunk és a játékos ekkor nyilatkozik majd részletesen honlapunknak.


</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Feyenoord Rotterdam 1 - 1 Ajax Amsterdam


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Január 31)

afca írta:


> Feyenoord Rotterdam 1 - 1 Ajax Amsterdam



Remek mérkőzés volt! Én is figyelemmel kísértem a televízió képernyőjén keresztül


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 1)

A Steaua már megint megvert egy magyar csapatot.
Steaua-Vasas 2-0


----------



## afca (2010 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> A Steaua már megint megvert egy magyar csapatot.
> Steaua-Vasas 2-0


 Akor is a VASAS!!!!!!


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 2)

afca írta:


> Akor is a VASAS!!!!!!


 
Nem is azért írtam, hisz tudod, hogy én nem szeretem a Steauat, de a románok úgy gondolják, hogy románok és magyarok között nincs barátságos meccs, a magyaroknál meg ugyanazt a nemtörôdömséget látom mint Trianonnál...a gyôzelemért tenni is kell valamit!


----------



## afca (2010 Február 2)

Noci87 írta:


> Nem is azért írtam, hisz tudod, hogy én nem szeretem a Steauat, de a románok úgy gondolják, hogy románok és magyarok között nincs barátságos meccs, a magyaroknál meg ugyanazt a nemtörôdömséget látom mint Trianonnál...a gyôzelemért tenni is kell valamit!


 Tudom..én csak azért írtam mert a Vasassal szimpatizálok.Ugyanis a Vasas Magyarország legjobb csapata!!

Na Pisti erre varjál gombot!!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 3)

afca írta:


> Tudom..én csak azért írtam mert a Vasassal szimpatizálok.Ugyanis a Vasas Magyarország legjobb csapata!!
> 
> Na Pisti erre varjál gombot!!



Legyen a kedved szerint! Május végén meg lehet a táblára nézni...


----------



## afca (2010 Február 3)

Megnézni meglehet!!


----------



## afca (2010 Február 3)

http://www.ajaxhirek.nl/#d100201

Pisti ide olvass bele.Rudolfról is írnak benne.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 3)

Suarez köszönti a Feyenoord szurkolókat a gól után.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 5)

*Top 100 a legjobban fizetett Holland játékosok.Csapatok szerint.

Feyenoord:*
30. Roy Makaay (1.800.000 euro)
34. Giovanni van Bronckhorst (1.700.000 euro)
35. Denny Landzaat (1.600.000 euro)
44. Kevin Hofland (1.200.000 euro)
53. Tim de Cler (1.000.000 euro)
60. Karim El Ahmadi (950.000 euro)
60. Jonathan De Guzman (950.000 euro)
85. Ron Vlaar (550.000 euro)
85. Diego Biseswar (550.000 euro)

*Totaal: *10.300.000 euro

*PSV:*
23. Ibrahim Afellay (2.100.000 euro)
30. Orlando Engelaar (1.800.000 euro)
40. André Ooijer (1.400.000 euro)
41. Jan Kromkamp (1.300.000 euro)
62. Otman Bakkal (900.000 euro)
71. Danny Koevermans (725.000 euro)

*Totaal: *8.225.000 euro

*Ajax:*
32. Maarten Stekelenburg (1.750.000 euro)
38. Urby Emanuelson (1.500.000 euro)
46. Demy de Zeeuw (1.100.000 euro)
53. Ismail Aissati (1.000.000 euro)
53. Robbie Wielaert (1.000.000 euro)
64. Gregory van der Wiel (850.000 euro)
72. Kenneth Vermeer (700.000 euro)

*Totaal: *7.900.000 euro

*AZ:*
53. Stijn Schaars (1.000.000 euro)
65. Mounir El Hamdaoui (825.000 euro)
72. Kew Jaliens (700.000 euro)
82. David Mendes da Silva (625.000 euro)

*Totaal:* 3.150.000 euro

*FC Utrecht:*
88. Gregoor van Dijk (525.000 euro)
88. Michel Vorm (525.000 euro)
98. Sander Keller (450.000 euro)

*Totaal: *1.500.000 euro 

*FC Groningen:*
72. Mike Zonneveld (700.000 euro)

*SC Heerenveen:*
85. Roy Beerens (550.000 euro)

*FC Twente:*
91. Theo Janssen (500.000 euro)


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 5)

Nedved szerint Szlovákia lesz a VB meglepetéscsapata:
A Juventus korábbi középpályása, Pavel Nedved megnevezte örökösét: a jelenleg 37 éves, egykori legenda a szlovák Marek Hamsikot szívesen látná a "Zebrák" színeiben.
- Hamsik az igazi utódom - mondta Nedved. - Ő rendelkezik azokkal a tulajdonságokkal, amivel a helyembe léphet. Figyeljék meg, Szlovákia nagyon jól fog szerepelni a világbajnokságon. A szlovákok egy nagyon fiatal és jól szervezett csapatot alkotnak, képesek a meglepetésre.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 6)

Egy holland azt írta Dzsudzsi 1,4 milliót keres, de ő nincs a listádon.
Szerintem nem keres ő 1,4 milliót, esetleg majd a következő klubjában fog.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Nedved szerint Szlovákia lesz a VB meglepetéscsapata:
> A Juventus korábbi középpályása, Pavel Nedved megnevezte örökösét: a jelenleg 37 éves, egykori legenda a szlovák Marek Hamsikot szívesen látná a "Zebrák" színeiben.
> - Hamsik az igazi utódom - mondta Nedved. - Ő rendelkezik azokkal a tulajdonságokkal, amivel a helyembe léphet. Figyeljék meg, Szlovákia nagyon jól fog szerepelni a világbajnokságon. A szlovákok egy nagyon fiatal és jól szervezett csapatot alkotnak, képesek a meglepetésre.


Remélem nemlessz igaza Nedvednek!Nagyon bízunk benne leégnek ,,sztárjaink,,a VB-n!!


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 6)

afca írta:


> Remélem nemlessz igaza Nedvednek!Nagyon bízunk benne leégnek ,,sztárjaink,,a VB-n!!


Bárcsak nekünk is ilyen sztárjaink lennének, akik kijutnak egy VB re


----------



## afca (2010 Február 6)

pisti72 írta:


> Bárcsak nekünk is ilyen sztárjaink lennének, akik kijutnak egy VB re


 Ne irigyeld őket!!Közutálatnak örvendnek!!!


----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)

<TABLE class=team id=flashscore><THEAD><TR id=mdetail><TH class="right tname">Ajax</TH><TD class=score>3 - 0</TD><TH class="left tname">Twente</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE id=parts><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class="summary fl">22'

de Zeeuw D. </TD><TD class="summary fr"> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="summary fl">44'

Pantelic M. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
75'

Rommedahl D.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 7)

A Koeman-csapat Hollandia ellen is készülhet






<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" cellSpacing=0 width=540 align=center border=2><CAPTION>EURO 2012, A SELEJTEZŐK CSOPORTBEOSZTÁSA </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left>*A-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*B-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*C-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*D-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*E-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*1. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Németország 
</TD><TD align=left>Oroszország 
</TD><TD align=left>Olaszország 
</TD><TD align=left>Franciaország 
</TD><TD align=left>Hollandia 
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*2. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Törökország 
</TD><TD align=left>Szlovákia 
</TD><TD align=left>Szerbia 
</TD><TD align=left>Románia 
</TD><TD align=left>Svédország 
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*3. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Ausztria 
</TD><TD align=left>Írország 
</TD><TD align=left>É-Írország</TD><TD align=left>Bosznia-H. 
</TD><TD align=left>Finnország 
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*4. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Belgium
</TD><TD align=left>Macedónia 
</TD><TD align=left>Szlovénia 
</TD><TD align=left>Fehéroroszo.
</TD><TD align=left>*Magyarország *
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*5. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Kazahsztán 
</TD><TD align=left>Örményország 
</TD><TD align=left>Észtország 
</TD><TD align=left>Albánia 
</TD><TD align=left>Moldova 
</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*6. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Azerbajdzsán 
</TD><TD align=left>Andorra 
</TD><TD align=left>Feröer 
</TD><TD align=left>Luxemburg 
</TD><TD align=left>San Marino 
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left>*F-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*G-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*H-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left>*I-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*1. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Horvátország 
</TD><TD align=left>Anglia 
</TD><TD align=left>Portugália 
</TD><TD align=left>Spanyolország 
</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*2. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Görögo. 
</TD><TD align=left>Svájc</TD><TD align=left>Dánia 
</TD><TD align=left>Csehország 
</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*3. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Izrael 
</TD><TD align=left>Bulgária
</TD><TD align=left>Norvégia</TD><TD align=left>Skócia</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*4. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Lettország 
</TD><TD align=left>Wales</TD><TD align=left>Ciprus 
</TD><TD align=left>Litvánia</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>_*5. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Grúzia 
</TD><TD align=left>Montenegró 
</TD><TD align=left>Izland 
</TD><TD align=left>Liechtenstein 
</TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>_*6. kalap*_</TD><TD align=left>Málta 
</TD><TD align=left> </TD><TD align=left> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center border=0><CAPTION>A 2012-ES EB SELEJTEZŐINEK KALAPBEOSZTÁSA </CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD class=xl24>*ELSŐ KALAP:* Spanyolország, Németország, Hollandia, Olaszország, Anglia, Horvátország, Portugália, Franciaország, Oroszország</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>*MÁSODIK KALAP: *Görögország, Csehország, Svédország, Svájc, Szerbia, Törökország, Dánia, Szlovákia, Románia</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>*HARMADIK KALAP:* Izrael, Bulgária, Finnország, Norvégia, Írország, Skócia, Észak-Írország, Ausztria, Bosznia-Hercegovina</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>*NEGYEDIK KALAP: *Szlovénia, Lettország, *Magyarország*, Litvánia, Fehéroroszország, Belgium, Wales, Macedónia, Ciprus</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl24>*ÖTÖDIK KALAP: *Montenegró, Albánia, Észtország, Grúzia, Moldova, Izland, Örményország, Kazahsztán, Liechtenstein</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>*HATODIK KALAP:* Azerbajdzsán , Luxemburg, Málta, Feröer, Andorra, San Marino</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center border=0><CAPTION>UEFA-KOEFFICIENS RANGSOR </CAPTION><TBODY><TR><TD class=xl25 rowSpan=4>1. Spanyolország, 2. Németország, 3. Hollandia, 4. Olaszország, 5. Anglia, 6. Horvátország, 7. Portugália, 8. Franciaország, 9. Oroszország, 10. Görögország, 11. Csehország, 12. Svédország, 13. Svájc, 14. Szerbia, 15. Törökország, 16. Dánia, 17. Szlovákia, 18. Románia, 19. Ukrajna, 20. Izrael, 21. Bulgária, 22. Finnország, 23. Lengyelország, 24. Norvégia, 25. Írország, 26. Skócia, 27. Észak-Írország, 28. Ausztria, 29. Bosznia-Hercegovina, 30. Szlovénia, 31. Lettország, *32. **Magyarország*, 33. Litvánia, 34. Fehéroroszország, 35. Belgium, 36. Wales, 37. Macedónia, 38. Ciprus, 39. Montenegró, 40. Albánia, 41. Észtország, 42. Grúzia, 43. Moldova, 44. Izland, 45. Örményország, 46. Kazahsztán, 47. Liechtenstein, 48. Azerbajdzsán, 49. Luxemburg, 50. Málta, 51. Feröer, 52. Andorra, 53. San Marino</TD></TR><TR></TR><TR></TR><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

SERIE A, 23. FORDULÓ

*Palermo-Parma* *2-1*
*Livorno-Juventu*s 1-1
*Atalanta-Bari 1-0* (Tiribocchi, 82.)
Koman Vladimir 73 percig játszott, Garics György végig a pályán volt a mérkőzésen.
*Bologna-Milan 0-0*
*Inter-Cagliari 3-0 *(Pandev 6., Samuel 20., Milito 48.)
*Lazio-Catania 0-1* (Maxi López 64.)
*Genoa-Chievo 1-0* (Rossi 64.)
*Udinese-Napoli 3-1* (Di Natale 7., 91., 93., ill. Maggio 21., kiállítva: Maggio 44.)
*Siena-Sampdoria 1-2* (Maccarone 82., ill. Gastaldello 3., Pozzi 77.)


<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*A BAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA* </THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>1.</TD><TD>Internazionale</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>+26</TD><TD>52</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Milan</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>+14</TD><TD>42</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>3.</TD><TD>Roma</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>+11</TD><TD>41</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Napoli</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>+7</TD><TD>38</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Palermo</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Juventus</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>+5</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Sampdoria</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>−2</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Cagliari</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>+8</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Bari</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>+6</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Genoa</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>−1</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Fiorentina</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>+4</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Chievo</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Parma</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>−6</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Bologna</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>−7</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Livorno</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>−16</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Lazio</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>−6</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Udinese</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>−5</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>Catania</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>−8</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Atalanta</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>−14</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Siena</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>−21</TD><TD>13</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead>*Liverpool-Everton 1-0 (Kuyt 55.)*

*Bolton-Fulham 0-0 *

*Burnley-West Ham 2-1 (Nugent 14., Fox 55., ill. Ilan 81.) *

*Hull-Manchester City 2-1 (Altidore 31., G. Boateng 54., ill. Adebayor 59.) *

*Stoke City-Blackburn 3-0 (Higginbotham 8., Sidibé 45., Etherington 67.) *

*Sunderland-Wigan 1-1 (K. Jones 64., ill. Diamé 20.) *

*MANCHESTER UNITED-PORTSMOUTH 5-0 (2-0) *
*Gólszerző: Rooney (40.), Vanden Borre (45. - öngól), Carrick (59.), Berbatov (62.), Wilson (69. - öngól) *

*CHELSEA - ARSENAL 2-0 (2-0)*
*Gólszerző: Drogba (8., 23.) *




*A bajnokság állása:* 

</THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1.*</TD><TD>*Chelsea FC *</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*60:20*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*58*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>2.</TD><TD>Manchester United </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>61:20</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>56</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3.*</TD><TD>*Arsenal FC *</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*60:30*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*49*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>4.</TD><TD>Liverpool FC </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>43:26</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>44</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>5.</TD><TD>Tottenham Hotspur </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>45:25</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>43</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>6.</TD><TD>Manchester City </TD><TD>23</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>45:32</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>41</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>7.</TD><TD>Aston Villa </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>31:18</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>41</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>8.</TD><TD>Birmingham City </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>24:24</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>9.</TD><TD>Everton FC </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>33:35</TD><TD>-2</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>10.</TD><TD>Fulham FC </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>27:28</TD><TD>-1</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>11.</TD><TD>Stoke City </TD><TD>23</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>22:26</TD><TD>-4</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>12.</TD><TD>Blackburn Rovers </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>25:43</TD><TD>-18</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>13.</TD><TD>Sunderland AFC </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>31:41</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>14.</TD><TD>Hull City </TD><TD>25</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>25:50</TD><TD>-25</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>15.</TD><TD>Burnley FC </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>25:47</TD><TD>-22</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>16.</TD><TD>Wigan Athletic </TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>25:48</TD><TD>-23</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>17.</TD><TD>Bolton Wanderers </TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>29:44</TD><TD>-15</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>18.</TD><TD>West Ham United </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>30:40</TD><TD>-10</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>19.</TD><TD>Wolverhampton Wanderers </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>20:42</TD><TD>-22</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>20.</TD><TD>Portsmouth FC </TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>19:41</TD><TD>-22</TD><TD>15</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

*Holland bajnokság 22. forduló:*

*Willem II Tilburg-NAC Breda *1-2 
Gól: 16. McDonald, ill. 44. De Graaf, 56. Amoah 

*PSV Eindhoven-ADO Den Haag *2-0 
Gól: 16. Rodriguez, 61. Toivonen 
*Roda Kerkrade-Sparta Rotterdam *2-1 
Gól: 32. Janssen, 65. Junker, ill. 89. Falkenburg 
*Heerenveen-Utrecht *2-0 
Gól: 5. és 51. (11-es) Sibon 
*Heracles Almelo-Groningen *4-3 
Gól: 46. és 72. Dost, 75. Overtoom, 89. Maertens, ill. 36. és 41. Enevoldsen, 50. Nordstrand 
*RKC Waalwijk-NEC Nijmegen *0-1 
Gól: 91. Sibum 
*Feyenoord-AZ Alkmaar *1-2 
Gól: 39. (öngól) Wernbloom, ill. 28. EL Hamdaoui, 87. Moreno 
*VVV Venlo-Vitesse Arnhem *2-0 
Gól: 9. (öngól) Sprockel, 88. Paauwe 
*Ajax Amsterdam-Twente Enschede *3-0


<TABLE class=league_table style="DISPLAY: block"><TBODY><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253Place">1 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team1 headers=basicTable253Team>PSV Eindhoven </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253MatchesWon">18 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253MatchesLost">0 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253GoalRate">51-14 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team1 basicTable253Points">58 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253Place">2 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team2 headers=basicTable253Team>Twente Enschede </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253MatchesWon">17 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253MatchesLost">1 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253GoalRate">42-18 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team2 basicTable253Points">55 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253Place">3 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team3 headers=basicTable253Team>Ajax Amsterdam </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253MatchesWon">15 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253MatchesLost">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253GoalRate">63-17 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team3 basicTable253Points">49 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253Place">4 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team4 headers=basicTable253Team>Feyenoord </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253MatchesWon">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253MatchesLost">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253GoalRate">33-19 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team4 basicTable253Points">42 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253Place">5 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team5 headers=basicTable253Team>Heracles Almelo </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253MatchesWon">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253GoalRate">31-31 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team5 basicTable253Points">36 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253Place">6 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team6 headers=basicTable253Team>NAC Breda </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253MatchesWon">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253MatchesLost">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253GoalRate">31-31 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team6 basicTable253Points">33 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253Place">7 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team7 headers=basicTable253Team>AZ Alkmaar </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253MatchesWon">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253MatchesLost">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253GoalRate">35-25 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team7 basicTable253Points">32 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253Place">8 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team8 headers=basicTable253Team>Utrecht </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253GoalRate">24-22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team8 basicTable253Points">32 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253Place">9 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team9 headers=basicTable253Team>VVV Venlo </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253MatchesLost">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253GoalRate">31-30 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team9 basicTable253Points">27 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253Place">10 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team10 headers=basicTable253Team>Groningen </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253MatchesWon">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253GoalRate">28-32 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team10 basicTable253Points">27 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253Place">11 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team11 headers=basicTable253Team>Vitesse Arnhem </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253MatchesLost">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253GoalRate">24-36 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team11 basicTable253Points">23 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253Place">12 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team12 headers=basicTable253Team>Roda Kerkrade </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253MatchesLost">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253GoalRate">27-41 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team12 basicTable253Points">23 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253Place">13 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team13 headers=basicTable253Team>Heerenveen </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253MatchesWon">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253MatchesLost">13 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253GoalRate">25-39 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team13 basicTable253Points">23 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253Place">14 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team14 headers=basicTable253Team>NEC Nijmegen </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253GoalRate">23-35 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team14 basicTable253Points">22 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253Place">15 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team15 headers=basicTable253Team>Sparta Rotterdam </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253MatchesLost">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253GoalRate">21-39 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team15 basicTable253Points">20 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253Place">16 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team16 headers=basicTable253Team>ADO Den Haag </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253MatchesLost">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253GoalRate">20-40 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team16 basicTable253Points">18 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253Place">17 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team17 headers=basicTable253Team>Willem II Tilburg </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253MatchesLost">14 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253GoalRate">25-41 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team17 basicTable253Points">17 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253Place">18 </TD><TH id=basicTable253Team18 headers=basicTable253Team>RKC Waalwijk </TH><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253MatchesPlayed">22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253MatchesDrawn">0 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253MatchesLost">18 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253GoalRate">17-41 </TD><TD headers="basicTable253Team18 basicTable253Points">12 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

*Spanyol bajnokság 21. forduló:*



*Valencia-Real Valladolid *2-0 
Gól: 8. Banega, 29. Villa 

*Barcelona-Getafe *2-1 
Gól: 7. Messi, 67. Xavi, ill. 94. (11-es) Soldado 

*Real Madrid-Espanyol *3-0 
Gól: 5. Sergio Ramos, 30. Kaká, 90. Higuaín 

*Málaga-Deportivo La Coruna *0-0 

*Athletic Bilbao-Xerez *3-2 
Gól: 2. Muniain, 64. és 86. Llorente, ill. 10. Moreno, 41. Bermejo 

*Mallorca-Villarreal *1-0 
Gól: 81. Nunes 

*Osasuna-Tenerife *1-0 
Gól: 48. Aranda 

*Almería-Sporting Gijón *3-1
Gól: 15. Crusat, 43. Cisma, 81. Guilherme, ill. 13. (11-es) Diego Castro 




<TABLE class=league_table style="DISPLAY: block"><TBODY><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258Place">1 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team1 headers=basicTable258Team>Barcelona </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258MatchesWon">17 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258MatchesLost">0 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258GoalRate">52-11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team1 basicTable258Points">55 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258Place">2 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team2 headers=basicTable258Team>Real Madrid </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258MatchesWon">16 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258MatchesLost">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258GoalRate">50-15 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team2 basicTable258Points">50 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258Place">3 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team3 headers=basicTable258Team>Valencia </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258MatchesWon">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258MatchesLost">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258GoalRate">38-20 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team3 basicTable258Points">42 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258Place">4 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team4 headers=basicTable258Team>Mallorca </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258MatchesWon">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258GoalRate">35-23 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team4 basicTable258Points">37 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258Place">5 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team5 headers=basicTable258Team>Sevilla </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">20 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258MatchesWon">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258GoalRate">31-22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team5 basicTable258Points">36 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258Place">6 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team6 headers=basicTable258Team>Deportivo La Coruna </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258MatchesWon">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258GoalRate">24-22 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team6 basicTable258Points">35 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258Place">7 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team7 headers=basicTable258Team>Athletic Bilbao </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258MatchesWon">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258GoalRate">27-27 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team7 basicTable258Points">33 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258Place">8 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team8 headers=basicTable258Team>Getafe </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258MatchesWon">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">1 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258MatchesLost">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258GoalRate">28-26 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team8 basicTable258Points">31 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258Place">9 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team9 headers=basicTable258Team>Osasuna </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258GoalRate">21-21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team9 basicTable258Points">29 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258Place">10 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team10 headers=basicTable258Team>Villarreal </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258MatchesWon">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258GoalRate">31-30 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team10 basicTable258Points">26 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258Place">11 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team11 headers=basicTable258Team>Racing Santander </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">20 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258GoalRate">23-27 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team11 basicTable258Points">24 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258Place">12 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team12 headers=basicTable258Team>Sporting Gijón </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258GoalRate">21-25 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team12 basicTable258Points">24 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258Place">13 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team13 headers=basicTable258Team>Atlético Madrid </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">20 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258GoalRate">30-33 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team13 basicTable258Points">23 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258Place">14 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team14 headers=basicTable258Team>Espanyol </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258MatchesLost">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258GoalRate">14-29 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team14 basicTable258Points">23 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258Place">15 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team15 headers=basicTable258Team>Almería </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258GoalRate">22-31 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team15 basicTable258Points">22 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258Place">16 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team16 headers=basicTable258Team>Málaga </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258GoalRate">23-26 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team16 basicTable258Points">21 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258Place">17 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team17 headers=basicTable258Team>Real Valladolid </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258MatchesWon">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258GoalRate">24-38 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team17 basicTable258Points">18 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258Place">18 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team18 headers=basicTable258Team>Real Zaragoza </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">20 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258MatchesLost">11 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258GoalRate">23-42 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team18 basicTable258Points">17 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258Place">19 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team19 headers=basicTable258Team>Tenerife </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258MatchesLost">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258GoalRate">17-40 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team19 basicTable258Points">17 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258Place">20 </TD><TH id=basicTable258Team20 headers=basicTable258Team>Xerez </TH><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258MatchesWon">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258MatchesLost">14 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258GoalRate">12-38 </TD><TD headers="basicTable258Team20 basicTable258Points">11 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

*Bayern: századszor is telt ház!*

*A Bayern München 100. alkalommal játszott telt ház előtt hazai pályán, Jupp Heynckes pedig 1000. alkalommal ünnepelhetett gólt edzőként a Bundesligában.* 

<!-- billboard ad :: begin --><!--*hirdetés*​ 
--><SCRIPT src="./jscripts/banner.php?zona=40544" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40544&ord=47159935"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><NOSCRIPT> 

 </NOSCRIPT>​<!-- billboard ad :: end -->Zsinórban a kilencedik mérkőzését is megnyerte a Bundesligában a Bayern München, miután szombaton 3-0-ra verte a Mainzot. A bajorok formájára jellemző, hogy a kapura lövések aránya 21:1 volt a Bayern javára - az első félidő végén! A gólok mégis a szünet után jöttek, Van Buyten, Gómez, majd Robben is betalált. Különösen a belga Van Buyten lehetett boldog: a bekk megszerezte szezonbeli nyolcadik találatát is, amivel beállította egyéni rekordját, amelyet még a Marseille futballistájaként állított fel a 2002/03-as évadban.

A Bayern Münchenhez hasonlóan a Leverkusen is megnyerte mindhárom 2010-es bajnokiját. A gyógyszergyáriak azt a Freiburgot fogadták, amelynek ősszel egy ötöst hintettek idegenben. A BayArenában négy perc is elég volt a Leverkusen számára a kiütéshez - a 36. és 40. perc között az addig is rohamtempóban focizó hazaiak háromszor is mattolták az újoncot, így a hózáporban zajló második félidőt meg is spórolhatták. A Leverkusen első gólját Stefan Kiessling lőtte - a góllövőlista élén álló csatár ezt megelőzően november 29-én, a Stuttgart ellen volt eredményes. A center gólja Jupp Heynckes számára is emlékezetes maradhat, az volt ugyanis az ezredik találat, amelyet a 64 esztendős tréner csapatai szereztek a Bundesligában.

A Hannover romokban hever. Az északiak Robert Enke halála óta nyolc bajnokit játszottak, s ezeken csupán egy pontot szereztek. Lassan a szurkolók is elpártolnak az együttestől. Az "Enke utáni korszak" első hazai mérkőzésén (Bayern 0-3) még telt ház, 49 ezer néző szorongott a lelátón. Ami azóta kezd kiürülni, hétvégén már „csak” 26 722 drukker látogatott ki a stadionba. Az otthon maradottak aligha bánták döntésüket: a hannoveri vesszőfutás folytatódott a Nürnberg elleni kiesési rangadón is, amelyet a vendégcsapat 3-1-re megnyert. A meccs hőse a mesterhármast jegyző Albert Bunjaku volt, aki így már kilenc Bundesliga-gólnál tart (Bunjaku Koszovóban született, de a svájci válogatottban futballozik).

<TABLE class=league_table style="DISPLAY: block"><TBODY><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246Place">1 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team1 headers=basicTable246Team>Bayer Leverkusen </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246MatchesWon">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246MatchesLost">0 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246GoalRate">46-17 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team1 basicTable246Points">45 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246Place">2 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team2 headers=basicTable246Team>Bayern München </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246MatchesWon">13 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246MatchesLost">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246GoalRate">45-18 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team2 basicTable246Points">45 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246Place">3 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team3 headers=basicTable246Team>Schalke </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246MatchesWon">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246MatchesLost">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246GoalRate">31-15 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team3 basicTable246Points">42 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246Place">4 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team4 headers=basicTable246Team>Hamburg </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246MatchesWon">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246MatchesLost">3 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246GoalRate">40-24 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team4 basicTable246Points">36 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246Place">5 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team5 headers=basicTable246Team>Borussia Dortmund </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246MatchesWon">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246MatchesLost">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246GoalRate">30-26 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team5 basicTable246Points">36 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246Place">6 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team6 headers=basicTable246Team>Werder Bremen </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246GoalRate">39-25 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team6 basicTable246Points">31 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246Place">7 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team7 headers=basicTable246Team>Eintracht Frankfurt </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246MatchesLost">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246GoalRate">28-29 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team7 basicTable246Points">31 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246Place">8 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team8 headers=basicTable246Team>Mainz </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246MatchesLost">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246GoalRate">25-29 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team8 basicTable246Points">30 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246Place">9 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team9 headers=basicTable246Team>Hoffenheim </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246MatchesWon">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246GoalRate">29-25 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team9 basicTable246Points">28 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246Place">10 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team10 headers=basicTable246Team>Stuttgart </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246MatchesWon">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246MatchesLost">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246GoalRate">26-26 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team10 basicTable246Points">28 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246Place">11 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team11 headers=basicTable246Team>1. FC Köln </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246GoalRate">20-24 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team11 basicTable246Points">25 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246Place">12 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team12 headers=basicTable246Team>Wolfsburg </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246MatchesWon">6 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246MatchesLost">8 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246GoalRate">37-42 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team12 basicTable246Points">25 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246Place">13 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team13 headers=basicTable246Team>Borussia Mönchengladbach </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246MatchesWon">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246MatchesLost">10 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246GoalRate">29-35 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team13 basicTable246Points">25 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246Place">14 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team14 headers=basicTable246Team>Bochum </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">7 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246MatchesLost">9 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246GoalRate">23-37 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team14 basicTable246Points">22 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246Place">15 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team15 headers=basicTable246Team>Freiburg </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246MatchesWon">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246MatchesLost">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246GoalRate">20-39 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team15 basicTable246Points">19 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246Place">16 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team16 headers=basicTable246Team>Hannover </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246MatchesLost">12 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246GoalRate">23-36 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team16 basicTable246Points">17 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246Place">17 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team17 headers=basicTable246Team>1. FC Nürnberg </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246MatchesWon">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">4 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246MatchesLost">13 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246GoalRate">17-37 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team17 basicTable246Points">16 </TD></TR><TR><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246Place">18 </TD><TH id=basicTable246Team18 headers=basicTable246Team>Hertha BSC </TH><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246MatchesPlayed">21 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246MatchesWon">2 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246MatchesDrawn">5 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246MatchesLost">14 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246GoalRate">17-41 </TD><TD headers="basicTable246Team18 basicTable246Points">11 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 7)

Szerintem marad a szokásos 4. hely.
Hollandia verhetetlen mi magyaroknak legalábbis, de másnak is kemény falat lenne.
Svédeket nem tudjuk legyőzni, ha jól is játszunk akkor is max döntetlen lesz,de szerintem ők is oda - vissza megvernek.
Finnektől idegenbe tuti kikapunk, itthon talán összehozunk egy döntetlent.
Moldávokat itthon megverjük, idegenbe meg vagy kikapunk vagy döntetlen lesz.
San Marinót oda - vissza megverjük...
Szóval marad a 4. hely sajnos!!!!

Végeredmény:

1.Hollandia
2.Svédország
3.Finnország
4.*Magyarország*
5.Moldova
6.San Marino


----------



## ferencke (2010 Február 7)

Lehet az meg 5.ik is


----------



## csipi. (2010 Február 8)

az aranycsapat szép volt jó volt és még 1 ilyen nem lesz több.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 8)

csipi. írta:


> az aranycsapat szép volt jó volt és még 1 ilyen nem lesz több.


 Hát idetalááltál te isÍrtál valamit...had gyarapodjon a hozzászólásaid száma.Kik alkották az ARANYCSAPATOT?


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Február 8)

ferencke írta:


> Lehet az meg 5.ik is


 
Simán lehet ha megvernek a Moldávok otthon, mi meg itthon döntetlent játszunk velük, de legyünk optimisták


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 8)

Shevchenko írta:


> Simán lehet ha megvernek a Moldávok otthon, mi meg itthon döntetlent játszunk velük, de legyünk optimisták


 
Dzsudzsák még optimistább.


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Február 8)

Jövő hét pénteken mi is elkezdjük, nem számít a fagy a hó..


----------



## afca (2010 Február 11)

a DAC 1904 fórumán megtalálltok


----------



## afca (2010 Február 22)

Szavazzatok rá minél többen légyszi.Remélem nem törlik le e MODOK!!!!

http://www.netslager.hu/media/view/100


----------



## elzetor (2010 Február 22)

a héten indul végre az NB1, már alig várom a hétvégi fordulót


----------



## afca (2010 Február 26)

Holnap ,,2010 február 27,, Slovan Bratislava-DAC Dunaszerdahely!!!Megyünk a pokolba küzdeni!
























Ha Isten velünk...ki lehet ellenünk????


----------



## afca (2010 Február 27)

Kikaptunk 2-0-ra a tetves slovantól.De nem is ez fáj.megint a meccs végén megtámadtak bennünket a rohamrendőrök.Az egyik srácot halántékon és tarkón vágták.Hosszú ápolás után a kórházban kötött ki.Pozsonyban megint megütköztünk a rühös hatalom seggnyaló rendőreivel.Holnap bővebben....már ha valakit érdekel!!


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

slovan-DAC


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

Köszönet minden Ferencváros,Újpest,Vasas,Kispest Honvéd ,Nyíregyháza stb szurkolónak aki elkísért bennünket a Pozsonyi Slovan ellen.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

Megverték a DAC-ot és a szurkolókat is !!!

A legfelsőbb szlovák bajnokság 20. fordulójában a dunaszerdahelyi DAC Pozsonyba utazott, hogy a Slovan labdarúgócsapatával mérkőzzön meg. Ezúttal sem sikerült a bravúr és a DAC 2:0-ra kikapott az égszínkékektől. A mérkőzés után a rendőrségi roham következtében több dunaszerdahelyi szurkoló is megsérült. 

Dunaszerdahelyről napsütéses délutánon mintegy nyolc autóbusz tele szurkolókkal vágott útnak, hogy a sárga-kékeket biztassák az Inter pályáján. Kezdetben úgy tűnt, hogy a Dac szurkolói többen lesznek, mint a hazaiak, de aztán 3000 főre duzzadt a stadion. 

Az első félidőben a Slovan előtt rengeteg helyzet adódott, szinte körbelőtték a kaput és sokszor a gólvonalról mentettek a sárga-kékek játékosai. A DAC-nak Wau Nyron és Alexander Bajevszki révén lehetett volna lehetősége a gólszerzésre, de a helyzetek kimaradtak, így 0:0 lett az első játékrész végeredménye.
A másodikban is a Slovan rohamozott többet, de a DAC hátvédsora és a középpályások még tartották a helyüket, Koejoe viszont nem sok vizet zavart a Slovan kapuja előtt. Az 56. percben Halenár közel 20 méterről küldte a kapura lövését, amelyet a DAC új kapusa nem tudott kivédeni, így 1:0-ra változott az eredmény. A 66. percben a DAC hátvédsora hibázott és Helísek rosszul eltalált labdáját Adiaba szinte Masaryk elé gurította, aki nem hibázott és beállította a mérkőzés végeredményét is. A második játékrész vége felé is a hazaiak támadtak, de az eredmény már nem változott.

Szomorú esemény történt azonban a mérkőzés után, amikor is a rendőrség egységei a DAC szurkolóira támadtak. A vendégszektor háta mögötti kijáratnál gyülekeztek a sárga-kékek szurkolói, hogy elhagyhassák a stadiont és felszállhassanak a buszokra. Tőlük nem messze a Slovan szurkolói mentek ki, akik kövekkel dobálták meg a DAC szurkolókat. 
A helyszíni szemtanúk elmondása szerint néhány sárga-kék szurkoló, igaz, felmászott a kerítésre és átugrani készült, de nem tömegesen indultak meg a DAC szurkolói. Ekkor a rendőrség egységei azonnal közbeavatkoztak és válogatás nélkül több dunaszerdahelyi szurkolót is gumibotokkal ütlegeltek. Egy DAC szurkoló a dunaszerdahelyi kórházban fekszik részleges agyrázkódással, megfigyelés alatt tartják. Információink szerint két magyarországi szurkolót letartóztattak. A DAC szurkolók autóbuszait kövekkel dobálták és kettőnek az ablaka is kitörött. 
A mérkőzés elején szintén kisebb rendbontásra került sor, amikor a DAC szurkolóktól alig pár méterre álló Slovan szurkolók provokálták a vendégeket. A dunaszerdahelyi szektorból két szék feléjük is repült, amelynek következménye az lett, hogy a széket dobáló szurkolót a rendőrség elvezette. Ezután már a tehetetlen rendezőket felváltva a rendőrség egységei vonultak be a két tábor közé, visszaszorítva az égszínkékek szurkolóit.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

Ezen rajta vagyok!!​


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

Még mindig a tetves slovan elleni képek!!


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

A slovan ,,bátor,, huligánjai elbújva dobállták a buszainkat.Taknyos fetis gyerekek.


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 28)

afca írta:


> Ezen rajta vagyok!!​


 
Látlak!  Te nem kaptál ki? Remélem a gyerekeket nem vitted...


----------



## afca (2010 Február 28)

Hát benne voltam a sűrüjében.Nem tudtak megütni,,hála istennek.A gyerekeket nem vittem magammal.Valahogy megéreztem a bajt.


----------



## afca (2010 Március 1)

Interjú ............, az YBS elnökével a szurkolóverésről 

Ismét a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók voltak a szenvedői a szlovák rendőrség rohamának, ezúttal Pozsonyban a Slovan-DAC bajnoki labdarúgó-mérkőzés után. A Felvidék Ma oldalnak Nagy Marián, a Yellow Blue Supporters elnöke nyilatkozott. 
_*Hogyan zajlott a Slovan-DAC bajnoki mérkőzés szurkolói szemmel? MI történt a stadionon belül a meccs alatt?*_
A beléptetésnél még minden simán ment, semmiféle gond nem volt, leellenőrizték a drapériákat, zászlókat, amelyeket aztán a vendégszektor kerítéseire raktunk fel. Akkor még a slovanisták nem a mellettünk lévő kapun jöttek be a stadionba, hanem hátulról, a Pólus felől. A két kapu közötti távolság durván 30-40 méter lehet. Már a mérkőzés elején több égszínkék szurkoló megközelítette a szektorunkat és provokált. A vendégszektort egyébként mobilkordonokkal választották el a hazaiaktól. A rendezők nem álltak a helyzet magaslatán ekkor. Először kövekkel, üvegpohárral dobáltak bennünket. Sajnos az egyik szurkoló annyira feldühödött, hogy egy széket feltépett és átdobott a kordonon túlra. Őt pár percen belül ki is kísérték a stadionból a rendőrök. Csak ezután állt fel a rendőrsorfal a provokáló Slovan-szurkolók és a mi vendégszektorunk közé. 

_*Mi történt a mérkőzés lefújását követően?*_
Miután véget ért a mérkőzés, a rendezők sürgetve kiürítették a szektorunkat és felsorakoztattak a kapu előtt, ami még zárva volt. Azért nem engedtek ki bennünket, mert előbb a slovanistákat engedték ki, tőlünk 30-40 méterrel arrébb. A rendőrök a mobilkordonok mögé sorakoztak fel, a Slovan szurkolói pedig a hátuk mögül dobáltak kövekkel. A mi szurkolóink próbáltak elhajolni a kőzápor elől és menteni társaikat. Ekkor pár feldühödött szurkoló, aki nem bírta elnézni a rendőrök mögül dobáló slovanistákat, felborította a gyenge minőségű mobilkordont. Ezután indultak meg a rohamrendőrök a dunaszerdahelyi tábor felé és válogatás nélkül mindenkit ütöttek. Ahogy a szurkolók menekültek, az egyikőjük elesett és a földre került, őt a fején ütötte meg az arra rohanó rendőr. A segítségére siető szurkolótársát, aki éppen próbálta volna felsegíteni, a következő rendőr mellbe rúgta. Két szurkoló, akik a kerítésen átmásztak a kőzápor elől, szintén sérüléseket szenvedtek el a rendőröktől. Egyikőjüket, aki felemelt kézzel megállt, földreteperték és megrugdosták. Másik társát, aki letérdelt és tarkóra tett kézzel megadta magát, ugyancsak brutálisan bántalmazták. Mindkettőjüket megbilincselték és egy rendőrségi autóba ültették. A dobáló Slovan-szurkolókat kiszorították abba a parkolóba, ahol a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók autóbuszai parkoltak. Ott a rendőrök magukra hagyták őket, aminek következménye az lett, hogy két autóbusz ablaküvegét kidobták. Egy szurkolónk 48 órás megfigyelés alatt bent fekszik a dunaszerdahelyi kórházban enyhe agyrázkódással, a rámért gumibotütéstől. Őt egyébként a helyszínen azért nem látták el, mert először a sérült rendőrt látták el a mentők. 

_*Mi lesz a folytatás?*_
Kérünk mindenkit, akinek fényképe, illetve videófelvétele van a rendőrattakról, az juttassa el az<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript> <!-- var prefix = 'ma' + 'il' + 'to'; var path = 'hr' + 'ef' + '='; var addy36487 = 'atosds' + '@'; addy36487 = addy36487 + 'gmail' + '.' + 'com'; document.write( '<a ' + path + '\'' + prefix + ':' + addy36487 + '\'>' ); document.write( addy36487 ); document.write( '<\/a>' ); //-->\n </SCRIPT> [email protected]<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript> <!-- document.write( '<span style=\'display: none;\'>' ); //--> </SCRIPT> Ezt az email címet a spamrobotok ellen védjük, megtekintéséhez engedélyezze a JavaScript használatát<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript> <!-- document.write( '</' ); document.write( 'span>' ); //--> </SCRIPT> villámposta címre.

*Mi lesz a következő szurkolói úttal, amelyre március 13-án kerül sor Nagyszombatba?*
Természetesen nem ijedünk meg és elmegyünk Nagyszombatba is, hogy buzdítsuk a csapatunkat. Bízom benne, hogy minél nagyobb létszámban veszünk részt a Spartak-DAC mérkőzésen is.

Köszönöm az interjút!

Felvidék Ma,


----------



## afca (2010 Március 1)

Újabb fejlemények a Slovan-DAC bajnoki mérkőzés kapcsán 

A február 27-i Slovan-DAC bajnoki mérkőzés után a szlovák rendőrség egységei két magyarországi szurkolót letartóztattak, több DAC-szurkoló is megsérült a rendőrroham következtében. A történtekről Farkas Géza pozsonyi magyar konzul nyilatkozik honlapunknak: A két magyarországi szurkolót a rendőrségi beavatkozás során a földre gyűrték a rohamrendőrök, majd bevitték őket a Račianska utcai rendőrkapitányságra, kihallgatásra. Az egyikőjük ellen vádat emeltek és eljárást kezdeményeztek, mivel három rendőr tanúvallomása is megerősítette, hogy az intézkedő rendőrtársukra támadt. A megvádolt magyarországi szurkoló panaszt tett a vádemelés ellen, így az ügy az ügyészségen folytatódik tovább, amelyet vagy átadnak az illetékes magyarországi szerveknek, vagy pedig Pozsonyban vezetik le. A másik magyarországi szurkolót, akit szintén bevittek a rendőrkapitányságra, már csak mint tanút hallgatták ki, ő egyébként cáfolta, hogy szurkolótársa a rendőrökre támadt volna. A két magyarországi szurkolót Farkas Géza pozsonyi magyar konzul személyesen vitte ki a pozsonyi főpályaudvarra vasárnap, február 28-án a kora reggeli órákban.

A dunaszerdahelyi kórházban megfigyelt DAC-szurkoló ma már elhagyhatta az intézményt, tudta meg szerkesztőségünk az érintettől. Legközelebb március 6-án a Zsolna csapatát fogadja a DAC otthon, majd március 13-án Nagyszombatba utazik a sárga-kékek csapata és valószínűleg több száz DAC-szurkoló is. Az újabb kockázatos találkozó ismét lehetőséget adhat arra, hogy amennyiben nem biztosítják kellőképpen a vendég DAC-szurkolók testi épségét, újabb problémaforrás keletkezhet a szlovák-magyar kapcsolatok terén.

Felvidék Ma,


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 1)

*Meddig tarthat még ez?*

_"(atos, Felvidék Ma, 2010.02.28.)_
_A beléptetésnél még minden simán ment, semmiféle gond nem volt,..._
_Már a mérkőzés elején több égszínkék szurkoló megközelítette a szektorunkat és provokált. A vendégszektort egyébként mobilkordonokkal választották el a hazaiaktól. A rendezők nem álltak a helyzet magaslatán ekkor. Először kövekkel, üvegpohárral dobáltak bennünket. Sajnos az egyik szurkoló annyira feldühödött, hogy egy széket feltépett és átdobott a kordonon túlra. Őt pár percen belül ki is kísérték a stadionból a rendőrök. Csak ezután állt fel a rendőrsorfal a provokáló Slovan-szurkolók és a mi vendégszektorunk közé....._
_Mi történt a mérkőzés lefújását követően?...._
_Miután véget ért a mérkőzés, a rendezők sürgetve kiürítették a szektorunkat és felsorakoztattak a kapu előtt, ami még zárva volt. Azért nem engedtek ki bennünket, mert előbb a slovanistákat engedték ki, tőlünk 30-40 méterrel arrébb. A rendőrök a mobilkordonok mögé sorakoztak fel, a Slovan szurkolói pedig a hátuk mögül dobáltak kövekkel.....A mi szurkolóink próbáltak elhajolni a kőzápor elől és menteni társaikat. Ekkor pár feldühödött szurkoló, aki nem bírta elnézni a rendőrök mögül dobáló slovanistákat, felborította a gyenge minőségű mobilkordont. Ezután indultak meg a rohamrendőrök a dunaszerdahelyi tábor felé és válogatás nélkül mindenkit ütöttek. Ahogy a szurkolók menekültek, az egyikőjük elesett és a földre került, őt a fején ütötte meg az arra rohanó rendőr. A segítségére siető szurkolótársát, aki éppen próbálta volna felsegíteni, a következő rendőr mellbe rúgta. Két szurkoló, akik a kerítésen átmásztak a kőzápor elől, szintén sérüléseket szenvedtek el a rendőröktől. Egyikőjüket, aki felemelt kézzel megállt, földreteperték és megrugdosták. Másik társát, aki letérdelt és tarkóra tett kézzel megadta magát, ugyancsak brutálisan bántalmazták. Mindkettőjüket megbilincselték és egy rendőrségi autóba ültették. A dobáló Slovan-szurkolókat kiszorították abba a parkolóba, ahol a dunaszerdahelyi szurkolók autóbuszai parkoltak. Ott a rendőrök magukra hagyták őket, aminek következménye az lett, hogy két autóbusz ablaküvegét kidobták. Egy szurkolónk 48 órás megfigyelés alatt bent fekszik a dunaszerdahelyi kórházban enyhe agyrázkódással, a rámért gumibotütéstől. Őt egyébként a helyszínen azért nem látták el, mert először a sérült rendőrt látták el a mentők._

Fotók *a Slovan-DAC bajnoki mérkőzésről (27.02.2010)*


<!--mstheme-->


----------



## afca (2010 Március 1)

A következő linken megtekinthetik a Duna TV összeállítását: Link
<!-- /node-inner, /node -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

*Történelmi csúcson a Real Madrid*

*2010. március 2., kedd 11:25 *

*Az elmúlt évekhez hasonlóan bevételei alapján továbbra is a Real Madrid a világ leggazdagabb labdarúgóklubja a Deloitte könyvvizsgáló cég éves összesítése szerint. Az első húszban hét angol együttes található.*

A 2008-2009-es szezonban a Real Madrid 401,4 millió euróval gyarapodott a jegy-, kereskedelmi és televíziós bevételekből. Korábban egy klub sem tudta átlépni a 400 milliós határt. A királyi klub a következő évekre is anyagi bőséggel számolhat, televíziós szerződése 1,1 milliárd eurót garantál hét évre.

A második helyen most először a tavaly minden trófeát megnyert Barcelona végzett 366 millióval, megelőzve az angol Manchester Unitedet (327 millió).

A Bayern München maradt a negyedik, az Arsenal pedig megelőzte a Chelsea-t több mint 20 millió euróval.

Az első 10-ben három olasz klub található, a Juventus, az Inter és a Milan. 

Új résztvevője a legjobb 20-nak a Werder Bremen (114 millió) és a Manchester City (101 millió), és érdekesség, hogy a Newcastle 101 millióval annak ellenére tagja az élmezőnynek, hogy az év végén kiesett. 

Van itt pénz "rendesen".........


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

Magyarország - Oroszország: *Március 3*., 19.30 óra, *Győr* - ETO Parkban. *...*

A sérüléssel bajlódó Dzsudzsák Balázs biztosan nem játszhat szerdán Győrben, az oroszok elleni barátságos találkozón.

*Erwin Koeman bő kerete:
Kapusok:*
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC)
Köteles László (Racing Genk)
Király Gábor (1860 München) 
*Védők:*
Szélesi Zoltán (DVSC-TEVA)
Bodnár László (DVSC-TEVA)
Gyepes Gábor (Cardiff City)
Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht)
Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion)
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC Kerkrade)
Horváth Gábor (Videoton FC)
Mészáros Norbert (DVSC-TEVA) 
*Középpályások:*
Hajnal Tamás (Borussia Dortmund)
Huszti Szabolcs (Zenit Szentpétervár)
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven)
Halmosi Péter (Szombathelyi Haladás)
Tóth Balázs (Racing Genk)
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC)
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna)
Tőzsér Dániel (Racing Genk)
Buzsáky Ákos (Queen's Park Rangers) 
*Támadók:*
Rudolf Gergely (DVSC-TEVA)
Priskin Tamás (Queen's Park Rangers)
Torghelle Sándor (Augsburg 1907)
Szalai Ádám (Mainz)

Hajrá!!!!!!!


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

Szerintem a mai magyar fociban lehetetlen hogy legyen még egy aranycsapat.SAJNOS


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

ELTÖRLIK A LES SZABÁLYT?
A FIFA elnöke, Sepp Blatter a Nemzetközi Jégkorong Szövetség elnökével, Leandro Negre-vel beszélgetett a lesszabály elvetésének hatásairól.

A jégkorong 1998-ban elvetette a lesszabályt a játékban, és ezzel a lépéssel még inkább szórakoztatóva vált a hoki a nézők számára.

Találgatások szerint elképzelhető, hogy a FIFA hasonló formájú szabályváltoztatást tervez a labdarúgásban.

"Sokat kérdezett tőlem a témával kapcsolatban, és hogy mennyire volt sikeres, habár soha nem formált véleményt, így nehéz megmondani mit fog a foci csinálni" - nyilatkozta Negre a_ Sky Sports_-nak.

"De úgy tűnt, nagyon érdekli, hogyan valósítottuk meg ezt."


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

A _Daily Report_ értesülése szerint az Európa-liga álmokat szövögető Hamburg szemet vetett a Celtic lengyel portására, Artur Borucra.

A klub jelenlegi kapusa, Frank Rost már a rutinosabb labdarúgók táborát gyarapítja, így a kikötővárosiak kénytelenek új kapus után nézni. Bruno Labbadiának, a csapat edzőjenek első számú kiszemeltje a lengyel válogatott kapus.

A 30 éves kapus még 2005-ben érkezett a Celtichez a lengyel Legia Warsaw csapatától, és azóta kirobbanthatatlan tagja a kezdőcsapatnak. Már több, mint 100 mérkőzésen védte a katolikusok kapuját.

A hírek szerint a zöld-fehérek megfelelő ajánlat esetén akár már a nyáron megválnának tőle. Értesülések szerint 4,5 millió eurót kell az érdeklődöknek kifizetni a lengyelért.


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

*Olasz források szerint a Schalke 04 és a Juventus megegyezett a német válogatott támadó ügyében.




*
A _Sky Italia_ és a_ calciomercato.it _információi alapján Kevin Kuranyit a nyáron szerződteti a Juventus. Az olasz sajtóértesülések szerint a zebramezesek hamarosan hivatalosan is bejelenthetik az ügyletet.
A brazil és magyar felmenőkkel is rendelkező, ám a német nemzeti együttest választó Kuranyi szerződése júniusban lejár, így a Bosman-szabály értelmében a torinóiak előszerződést köthetnek a 28 esztendős labdarúgóval.
A gelsenkircheniek támadója 2005-ben csatlakozott a klubhoz, ahol 151 Bundesliga-mérkőzésén 61-szer talált az ellenfelek kapujába, ebben a szezonban eddig 12 találatot szerzett.

Az Öreg Hölgy vezetői azt remélik, hogy a pocsék szezont futó csapatukat a nyáron több minőségi játékossal is megerősíthetik - a Serie A-ban az ötödik helyen tanyázik az alakulat.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

Szerintem azért bőven akadna olyan játékos jelőlt aki befért volna az egykori Aranycsapatba,csak manapság amig az "arany" a lényeg többeknek, addig legfőképpen "Magyar Aranycsapat" itt nem lesz! Sajnos! Pedig valóban bőven van remek játékosokból "felhozat"!

Azért holnap reméljük "aranycsapatunk" játszik az Oroszok ellen.


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

Holnap Magyarország - Oroszország! Szerintem nyerünk....


----------



## jonagne (2010 Március 2)

Ki tudja? Lehet hogy most kezdi majd el azt a szériát a válogatott amit az 1950-es években. (Habár erre elég kicsi az esély)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

*Erwin Koeman is ,ha beállna talán nagyobb esélyei lehetnének a jelen csapatnak.*


----------



## afca (2010 Március 2)

TH6777 írta:


> *Erwin Koeman is ,ha beállna talán nagyobb esélyei lehetnének a jelen csapatnak.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

afca írta:


>


 
Lemaradt az idézőjel......ha ha ha


----------



## afca (2010 Március 2)

Örülök,hogy nem sértődsz.Koeman nem volt olyan nagy szám mint játékos.Sajnos edzők közt is a gyengébb fajta.


----------



## afca (2010 Március 2)

Slovan-DAC

Remélem mindenkinek tetszett a koreográfia!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

afca írta:


> Örülök,hogy nem sértődsz.Koeman nem volt olyan nagy szám mint játékos.*Sajnos edzők közt is a gyengébb fajta.*


 

Tudod nekünk már csak "ezek" jutnak


----------



## kopasz71 (2010 Március 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!Afca-naná,hogy tetszett a koreó.Nálad is zöld lufi volt ugye?


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Március 3)

Borzalmasan kezdődött a tavaszi szezon a német körzeti ligás TSV Grunbach csapata számára. A ligáját vezető együttes a tavaszi első fordulóban legnagyobb riválisa, a hét ponttal mögötte álló TSV Wimsheim otthonába látogatott, és megkapta alighanem minden idők legbizarrabb öngólját.

A viharos szélben lejátszott mérkőzésen a Wimsheim az 57. percben szerzett vezetést, amikor a széllel szemben játszó vendégek kapusa hagyta a kirúgást egyik védőjének – a labda pedig elképesztő ívet leírva visszahullott a kapuba.
http://www.nemzetisport.hu/minden_mas_foci/minden-idok-legbizarrabb-ongolja-video-2019815/ 
muris


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*A VÁRHATÓ KEZDŐCSAPATOK:* 


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*MAGYARORSZÁG*–*OROSZORSZÁG*


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Győr, ETO-park, 19.30. Vezeti: Ante Simunovic. Tv: Sport1*


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*MAGYARORSZÁG:* Király G. – Bodnár, Juhász R., Vanczák, Bodor – Szélesi, Buzsáky, Tőzsér – Rudolf, Torghelle, Huszti


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*OROSZORSZÁG:* Akinfejev – Anjukov, Ignasevics, V. Berezuckij, Janbajev – Zirjanov, Gyeniszov, Biljaletgyinov, Szemak, Arsavin – Pavljucsenko

*Azért a felével is kiegyeznénk ma!*

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 11px" class=infobox><TBODY><TR><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=2>Legnagyobb győzelem</TH></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px" colSpan=2>1912. július 14., Moszkva, Oroszország


 Oroszország *0 – 12* *Magyarország* 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
*Hajrá!!!!!!!!*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

jonagne írta:


> Holnap Magyarország - Oroszország! *Szerintem nyerünk..*..


 
Mit? De igazad legyen.


----------



## bmate27 (2010 Március 3)

Éljen a football! hajrá manchester


----------



## afca (2010 Március 3)

kopasz71 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!Afca-naná,hogy tetszett a koreó.Nálad is zöld lufi volt ugye?


Előttem álltál!!!!!!!!!Rajta vagy a fotón!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

*FRISS!*

*U21*
Olaszország - Magyarország
2 : 0


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 4)

A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 1–1-es döntetlent játszott szerdán Oroszország csapatával Győrben, barátságos mérkőzésen.A magyar gólt a 39.percben egy kisebb "kavalkád" közepette Vanczák Vilmos szerezte,mig az Oroszok kiegyelitő gólja Biljaletgyinov révén megszületett az 59.percben.



 




 

 http://ujszo.com/files/imagecache/photo_large/files/foto.7_12.jpg 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

Azt gondolom ez a játék és intenzitás kevés lesz az előttünk álló
nemzetközi tétmeccsekre.

Elégedjünk meg ezzel? -azért köszönjük a csapatnak ezt az 1 gólt is!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 4)

*Magyar cigányválogatott : Svájci Gárda*
* 21 : 3*​"Laposra verte a Svájci Gárdát a romacsapat" tegnap 15.30-kor Rómában a Campo della Stella Azzura műfüves kispályáján, ahol is a pápa testőreivel meccseltek.

"A kezdőrúgást Dr. Székely János esztergom-budapesti segédpüspök és Balassa János, Magyarország szentszéki nagykövete végezte. Az első magyar gólok után a gárdisták próbáltak egyenlíteni, de a második félidőre hátrányuk behozhatatlanná vált, a cigányválogatott kiütéssel, 21-3-ra győzött."

"Tavaly novemberben a Rajkó zenekar XVI. Benedek pápánál tett látogatása alkalmával született az elhatározás, hogy a cigányválogatott megmérkőzik a Svájci Gárda futballcsapatával, a magyar állam szentszéki diplomáciája és a magyar katolikus egyház segítségével sikerült is megszervezni a meccset.
A mérkőzésre négy felkészítő edzést tartottak, a tervek szerint Budapesten lesz majd egy visszavágó is. 

A Svájci Gárda a római pápahttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pápa_(egyházfő) védelmét ellátó kis katonai alakulat, állomáshelye a Vatikánhttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatikán, hivatalos nyelve a némethttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Német_nyelv, a Gárda a Vatikán hadereje. A Svájci Gárda erős, 16 csapatból álló bajnokságuk van.
A roma futballisták legjobbjai 18 éve edzenek együtt, hivatalosan 1995-ben jött létre a magyar cigány futballválogatott Balassagyarmaton, többek között a legendás Puskás Ferenc hatékony segítségével, aki többször vezette mérkőzéseiket is. Eddig 107 meccset játszottak, javarészt korosztályos nemzeti válogatottak ellen, ebből 105-öt megnyertek.
_(a cikk Koós Ede segítségével készült)_ "

Azt gondolom ha vissza gondolunk a szintén tegnap játszott
Magyarország-Oroszország mérközésre,hogy talán nem is kellene "lebecsülni" "más" csapatokat sem.

21 gól egy csapattól egy meccs alatt... hogy is van,ennyi gólt hány meccsen ért el a válógatottunk? Na ennyi,szép volt!


----------



## mamaot (2010 Március 4)

Hát ez nagyon gyengére sikerült. De még lehangolóbb a fiatalok eredménye az olaszok ellen. Soha nem lesz már jó a foci. ((


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

*Soproni Liga 17.forduló: *némi változással ugyan is a meghirdetett *DVTK–Videoton FC bajnoki mérkőzést nem március 5-én (péntek) 19 órárakkor játszák, hanem szombaton 17 órakor, igy viszont a Szombathelyi Haladás–Kaposvári Rákóczi mérkőzés került péntek 19 órára, s ezt közvetíti a Duna TV!*  

*2010. március 06.* 17:30: Kecskeméti TE - Ereco - Újpest FC
17:00: DVTK - *Videoton FC* 
15:00: ZTE FC - Ferencváros 
14:00: Szombathelyi Haladás - Kaposvári Rákóczi FC
14:00: Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC - Paksi FC 
14:00: Győri ETO - Vasas 
14:00: Budapest Honvéd - MTK Budapest 

*2010. március 07.* 17:30: Lombard Pápa - DVSC TEVA

Viszont az elmaradt *Paks FC–ZTE* bajnokit *március 31-én, szerdán 16 órakor játsszák le.*

Igy elnézvén igérkezik egy egy jó meccs is a hétvégére.


----------



## afca (2010 Március 5)

*Magyar cigányválogatott : Svájci Gárda
21 : 3*
Na neeee


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

afca írta:


> *Magyar cigányválogatott : Svájci Gárda*
> *21 : 3*
> Na neeee


 
Deeee. Elgondolkodtatóóóóó!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

Elég lapos,gyenge meccs volt! Ez volt a Soproni Liga 17. fordulójának a nyitánya, ha ez már igy kezdődik.....milyen lesz a többi?!

A Szombathelyiek is csak Igor Bogdanovicsnak köszönhetik a 2 góljukat.Azért büntetőnél is csak a kapufa segitett. Az meg csak hab a tortán,hogy 4 méterre a kapuval szemben fölé lőni a labdát.

*Szombathelyi Haladás-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1 (1-0)*
*Gól: *Bogdanovics (22., 78., az elsőt 11-esből), ill. Sztanics (71.)

Majd ma jön a "folytatás".

Szép napot,jó szurkolást!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

*Ripityára tört Demichelis arca!*

Súlyos arcsérüléseket szenvedett szerdán a német-argentin barátságos mérkőzésen. 


A Bayern München hátvédje "hazai pályán" olyan szerencsétlenül ütközött egykori csapattársával, a jelenleg a Chelsea csapatát erősítő Michael Ballackkal az 1-0-ra megnyert meccs második félidejében, hogy eltört a szemüregcsontja, a járomcsontja, továbbá a felső állkapcsa is, és hordágyon vitték le a pályáról.
A bajor klub hivatalos honlapja szerint az argentin bekkre háromhetes kihagyás vár, hiánya növeli a müncheni szakvezető, Louis van Gaal gondjait, hisz a belga Daniel van Buyten szintén sérülés miatt pihen. A Köln elleni bajnokira, valamint a Fiorentina elleni BL-visszavágóra készülő Bayernben így alighanem főszerephez juthat a nemrég bemutatkozó Contento.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

*03.06. (szombat)*

*LABDARÚGÁS *
_Soproni Liga 17. forduló_

*Honvéd-MTK 4-1*
*Nyíregyháza-Paks 1-1*
*Zalaegerszeg-Ferencváros 3-3*
Győri ETO-Vasas 0-1
Diósgyőr-Videoton 0-0
Kecskemét-Újpest 1-0


----------



## afca (2010 Március 6)

Elköltöztem ide.


----------



## afca (2010 Március 6)

A Slovan-DAC mérkőzés után sajnálatos összecsapásra került sor, amely nagy mértékben annak tudható be, hogy a hazai rendezők nem biztosították kellőképpen a rendet és a DAC szurkolóinak biztonságos távozását. Több DAC szurkoló is megsérült.
Alábbiakban egy magyarországi szurkoló leveléből idézünk, amely kellő bizonyíték arra, hogy nem futballhuligán módjára viselkednek a DAC szurkolói, ahogyan azt a média és egyesek szeretnékelhitetni, hanem odafigyelnek egymásra és a bajbajutott társukon igyekeznek segíteni.
Két magyarországi szurkolót letartóztatott a helyszínen a rendőrség, most az egyikőjük leveléből idézünk, aki köszönetet mond a DAC szurkolóinak,a miért azok megpróbáltak segíteni rajta.
*„Kedves Nagy Marián!
„... Csaba vagyok, az egyik magyarországi szurkoló,akit a hétvégi slovan-DAC meccs után megvertek a rendőrök,majd bevittek.
A verés után,mikor már bilincs volt a kezemen, odajött hozzám egy YBS dzsekis srác ( lehet,hogy Te voltál- nem tudom), és a zsebembe rakott 40 Eurót.
Először is szeretném ezt megköszönni, végtelenül hálás vagyok én, és társam is érte, jól jött az éjszaka folyamán.
Másodszor érdeklődnék, hogy hogy tudom visszajuttatni a pénzt az illetőnek...
Még egyszer köszönöm:
... Csaba*
*Hajrá Magyarok! Hajrá DAC!”*

Mit lehet ehhez hozzáfűzni? Egy magyar szólás mindent elmond az esetről: Bajban ismeri meg az ember a barátját!

*fkdac1904.eu*
<!-- /node-inner, /node -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 8)

*Ma Angol Premierliga!*

WIGAN - LIVERPOOL mérközés.


*Szándékomban nem áll Offolni!*

Korán reggel egy elég érdekes hozzászólással találkoztam a topikban. ( (#5068). Igaz még lehet az "álmosság" közre játszott,de semmi arra utalót nem olvastam a hozzászolásban ami a Focival lett volna kapcsolatban lényegileg.

Hir érkezett üzenetként amit a magamrészéről *nem tartok SPORTSZERÜNEK *egy olyan embertől ( akik korán keltek és olvasták,tudják kinek a hozzászólása volt), aki azért oszlopos tagja ugy a CH-nak,mint a sport és foci topikoknak is.

Mire " felébredtem" már azominozus üzenet törlésre került.

Igy most nem ahoz a hozzászóláshoz tudom kérdésemet feltenni és reagálni, hanem ez uton.

Afca mivan most,hova költöztél,milyen forrumon vagy? Ez amit irtál reklám, vagy "csalógató meghivás" ahova "költöztél"? 

Nos ennyi lenne. *Azt gondolom a "sportszerütlenség", egy másik "lekoppintott" forum reklámozása ide és más sport topikokba (minden topikban) sem szabad hogy helyt kapjon! *

*Friss hir!*

"*A Loki-bravúr nélkül Albánia szintjén lenne az NB I.*

A pepsifoci.hu Médiaradar rovatában ezúttal azorigo.hu egyik cikkét ajánlja. A portál azt taglalja, milyen hatással lesz a magyar kupacsapatok nemzetközi besorolására, esélyei a DVSC-TEVA BL-főtáblás szereplése. A végkövetkeztetés szerint a Loki az albán szinttől mentette meg az NB I-et."


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

*Tegnap *Spanyolországban és Angliában is fordulót játszottak a focisták.
*1-0-ra* kaptak ki a *Wigan Athletic* otthonában a *Liverpool*iak, igy igen csak hátrányba kerültek a Tottenhammel szemben a BL-be való indulást illető helyezésért.
Spanyolországban a La Liga 25. fordulójában a *Valencia *hazai pályán *0-0-t* játszott a vendég *Racing Santander*rel.








*A pályán hunyt el a nigériai focista!*

*Szombaton elhunyt Endurance Idahor.* A 25 éves nigériai labdarúgó a szudáni első osztályban profiskodott, az al-Merreikh csapatában. A jelentések szerint a focista az Al-Amal elleni rangadón csapott össze az ellenfél egyik játékosával néhány perccel a kezdősípszót követően, majd összeesett és a helyszínen életét vesztette. ( 176 meccsen 118 gólt szerzett.)


----------



## Cheechee (2010 Március 9)

postas írta:


> Lesz-e Meg Aranycsapat?


 Nem lesz.


----------



## Cheechee (2010 Március 9)

Tommyboy88 írta:


> Hajrá Chelsea!!!!!!


 A Chelsea holnap"cumizik"az Intertől.
Forza Roma!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

Cheechee írta:


> A Chelsea holnap"cumizik"az Intertől.
> Forza Roma!!!


 
No no csak ne igyunk előre a medve börére


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

Cheechee írta:


> Nem lesz.


 
Csak igy kategorikusan? Nézőpont kérdése.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

*2010-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság!*

*Egy kis előzetes!*







*2010**. **június 11.** - **július 11.* 

*Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban**.*​A 19. 2010es labdarúgó-világbajnokságot a Dél-Afrikai Köztársaság több városában rendezik meg. Most elöször kerül világbajnokság megrendezése ezen a földrészen.​Afrika a *FIFA* rotációs rendszerének köszönhetően kapta meg a torna rendezésének jogát, melynek értelmében a FIFA kijelölt egy kontinenst, mely megrendezheti a viadalt. Öt afrikai ország jelezte, hogy megrendezné a világbajnokságot:



 *Egyiptom**, *


 *Marokkó**, *


 *Dél-afrikai Köztársaság**, *


 *Tunézia** és* 

 *Líbia*(közös pályázat).

Mivel a FIFA nem engedélyezte,hogy két ország rendezze a vb-t,igy Tunézia visszalépett és ennek következtében Libia egyedül nem rendezheti meg a vb-t.
A kijelőléskor 14 szavazatott az az a szavazatok több mint 50%-át kapta a Dél-Afrikai Köztársaság.

*Néhány érdekesség a vb-vel kapcsolatban:*

Mint minden nagyobb sportrendezvénynek (kicsiknek is) kabalájuk van.Igy Dél-Afrikának is, *Ő*:



 *Zakumi*, egy *leopárd*. Az első két betű a "ZA" az ország rövídítése, a "kumi" pedig több helyi nyelvjárásban "tízest" jelent.



 A labda neve *Jabulani*, amely zulu nyelven "ünnepelni"-t jelent.
A labdán 11 szín taláható, melyek a rendező *Dél-afrikai Köztársaság* 11 régióját és hivatalos nyelvét is szimbolizálja, valamint utal a csapatok 11 kezdőjátékosára is." Az alkotók szerint ez minden idők leggömbölyűbb labdája".

A világbajnokság csoportjainak sorsolását *2009**. **december 4*-én tartották *Fokvárosban**.*

*1. kalap:*
*

* Dél-Afrika


 Brazília


 Spanyolország


 Hollandia


 Olaszország


 Németország


 Argentína


 Anglia

*2. kalap: *
*

* Ausztrália


 Észak-Korea


 Japán


 Dél-Korea


 Egyesült Államok


 Honduras


 Mexikó


 Új-Zéland

*3. kalap:*
*

* Algéria


 Elefántcsontpart


 Ghána


 Kamerun


 Nigéria


 Chile


 Paraguay


 Uruguay

*4. kalap:*
*

* Dánia


 Franciaország


 Görögország


 Portugália


 Szerbia


 Szlovákia


 Szlovénia


 Svájc

*Pénzjutalom:*​*<STRIKE style="VISIBILITY: hidden">0</STRIKE>9 millió dollár – **Nyolcaddöntő*
*18 millió dollár – **Negyeddöntő*
*20 millió dollár – **Elődöntő*
*24 millió dollár – **Második helyezett*
*30 millió dollár – **Győztes*

Ezeken a " kis pénzeken" kivül a (FIFA) *40 millió* dollárt különített el a játékosok klubcsapatai részére. Minden klubcsapat *1600 dollárt* kap labdarúgónként és mérkőzésenként, melynek labdarúgója szerepel a világbajnokságon.
​ *Helyszínek:*

*Bloemfontein**, **Fokváros**, **Durban**, **Johannesburgban** kettőt, **Kimberley**, **Nelspruit**, **Orkney**, **Polokwane**, **Port Elizabeth**, **Pretoriában** kettőt és **Rustenburg**. *Ezt később 10 stadionra csökkentették.

Kedves Látogatók folyt.köv. az előzetesről.

http://canadahun.com/w/index.php?ti...ccer_City004.jpg&filetimestamp=20081208203828 http://canadahun.com/w/index.php?ti...tadiumDurban.JPG&filetimestamp=20080430114735


<TABLE style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" class=wikitable><TBODY><TR><TH>Johannesburg</TH><TH>Durban</TH><TH>Fokváros</TH><TH>Johannesburg</TH><TH>Pretoria</TH></TR><TR><TD>Soccer City
[1]</TD><TD>Durban Stadion
[2]</TD><TD>Green Point Stadion
[3]</TD><TD>Ellis Park Stadion
[4]</TD><TD>Loftus Versfeld Stadion
[5]</TD></TR><TR><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*95 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*70 113*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*70 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*61 006*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*50 000*</TD></TR><TR><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=lightgrey height=1 colSpan=5></TD></TR><TR><TH>Port Elizabeth</TH><TH>Bloemfontein</TH><TH>Polokwane</TH><TH>Nelspruit</TH><TH>Rustenburg</TH></TR><TR><TD>Nelson Mandela Stadion
[6]</TD><TD>Free State Stadion
[7]</TD><TD>Peter Mokaba Stadion
[8]</TD><TD>Mbombela Stadion
[9]</TD><TD>Royal Bafokeng Stadion
[10]</TD></TR><TR><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*48 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*48 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*46 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*46 000*</TD><TD>Befogadóképesség:
*42 000*</TD></TR><TR><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD><TD>


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*A fiatalok meccse lesz a Loki-Honvéd* </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">




A kipestiek kétszer pályára lépnek a héten Debrecenben </TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum> Forrás: SportFórum.hu <TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=cikk_datum>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" align=middle><SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript src="http://ad2.netforum.hu/view.php?zone=191"></SCRIPT></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A DVSC-TEVA ma a Honvéd együttesét fogadja a Ligakupa középdöntőjének 3. fordulójában.




A Budapest Honvéd kétszer is Debrecenbe látogat a héten. Elsőként ma 18 órakor a Ligakupában csap össze a két együttes az Oláh Gábor utcai műfüves pályán. Mivel a kispestiekkel szombaton bajnokit is játszik, így most főleg a fiatalok kapnak lehetőséget a bizonyításra. 

- Megnéztem a Honvéd-MTK bajnokit, és a kispestiek nagyon magabiztos játékkal verték meg a kék-fehéreket. Számomra egy kicsit meglepő volt, mert azt hittem, hogy vendégek pontosabban játszanak majd - tekintett vissza a Honvéd szombati mérkőzésére Bücs Zsolt, a Loki pályaedzője. - Természetesen mint minden meccsen, most is nyerni akarunk. Hazai pályán mi vagyunk a mérkőzés esélyesei, ennek megfelelően igyekszünk teljesíteni. A DVSC-TEVA abban a sorozatban, ahol elindul  legyen az bajnokság, Magyar Kupa vagy Ligakupa  az élen szeretne végezni, és ezúttal sincs ez másképpen. Tovább akarunk jutni a csoportból, ehhez ma nyerni kell. 

A Lokihoz hasonlóan a Honvéd is elsősorban a fiataloknak szavaz bizalmat a délutáni mérkőzésen. 

- A mai találkozó kétségkívül nem lesz olyan fontos, mint a szombati, ennek ellenére győzni szeretnénk  mondta a Honvéd olasz szakvezetője, Massimo Morales. - A Debrecen elleni összecsapáson többségében azok kapnak lehetőséget, akik nem játszanak majd a bajnoki meccsen. 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

20:20 
- Kispesti vereség Debrecenben ([origo] - sport)


A Budapest Honvéd kikapott a Debrecen vendégeként a labdarúgó Ligakupában, a középdöntő A csoportjának szerdai, 3. fordulós mérkőzésén.

*Ligakupa, középdöntő:*
_A csoport:_
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 2-1 (1-1)
Videoton - Nyíregyháza 1-0 (1-0)
_B csoport:_
Újpest - Haladás 2-0 (1-0)
Paks - Ferencváros 1-1 (0-0)

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

2010-03-11 10:18:30
(Nemzeti Sport) 

*Halálozás: hosszan tartó betegség után elhunyt Tóth István!*


*Hosszan tartó betegség után 56 esztendős korában elhunyt Tóth István, a Csepel, a Ganz-MÁVAG és a Motim TE egykori labdarúgója.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

*Soproni Liga, 18. forduló: Meglepetések nélkül*​ 


​ 
*Videoton FC - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-0 (1-0)*
*Gólszerző:* Alves a 12., Nikolic az 55. percben
*Kiállítva:* Dlusztus a 79., Abwo a 91. percben​ 
*DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 2-1 (1-1)*
*Gólszerző:* Feczesin a 2., Coulibalyt a 73. illetve Abraham a 24. percben​ 
*Győri ETO - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 1-0 (1-0),*
Gólszerző: Aleksidze a 11. percben​ 
*Kaposvári Rákóczi - ZTE FC 1-1 (1-0),*
Gólszerző: Gujic az 5. illetve Pavicevic az 50. percben​ 
*Paksi FC - Vasas 2-2 (0-1),* 
Gólszerző: Hrepka a 42., Divic a 69. illetve Tököli az 52., Kiss T. a 76. percben​ 
*MTK Budapest - Szombathelyi Haladás 0-0,* 
Kiállítva: Szabó Ádám a 83. percben​ 
*A tabella állása: *​ 
<TABLE class=shortTable><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Videoton';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_1 shortTablePlace1">1 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_1 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Videoton </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_1 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_1 shortTableGoalRate1">+22</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_1 shortTablePoints1">42 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Debrecen';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_2 shortTablePlace1">2 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_2 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>DVSC </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_2 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_2 shortTableGoalRate1">+16</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_2 shortTablePoints1">40 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Gyori_ETO';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_3 shortTablePlace1">3 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_3 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Győr </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_3 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_3 shortTableGoalRate1">+12</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_3 shortTablePoints1">33 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Ujpest';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_4 shortTablePlace1">4 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_4 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Újpest </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_4 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_4 shortTableGoalRate1">+6</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_4 shortTablePoints1">32 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Zalaegerszeg';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_5 shortTablePlace1">5 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_5 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>ZTE </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_5 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">17 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_5 shortTableGoalRate1">+5</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_5 shortTablePoints1">28 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=MTK';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_6 shortTablePlace1">6 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_6 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>MTK </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_6 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_6 shortTableGoalRate1">+7</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_6 shortTablePoints1">27 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Kaposvar';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_7 shortTablePlace1">7 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_7 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Kaposvár </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_7 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_7 shortTableGoalRate1">+2</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_7 shortTablePoints1">26 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Lombard_Papa';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_8 shortTablePlace1">8 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_8 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Pápa </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_8 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_8 shortTableGoalRate1">-2</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_8 shortTablePoints1">23 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Paks';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_9 shortTablePlace1">9 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_9 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Paks </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_9 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">17 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_9 shortTableGoalRate1">-2</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_9 shortTablePoints1">22 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cfedff; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Ferencvaros';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_10 shortTablePlace1">10 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_10 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>FTC </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_10 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_10 shortTableGoalRate1">-3</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_10 shortTablePoints1">22 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Vasas';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_11 shortTablePlace1">11 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_11 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Vasas </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_11 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_11 shortTableGoalRate1">-14</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_11 shortTablePoints1">21 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Haladas';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_12 shortTablePlace1">12 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_12 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Haladás </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_12 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_12 shortTableGoalRate1">-9</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_12 shortTablePoints1">19 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Budapest_Honved';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_13 shortTablePlace1">13 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_13 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Honvéd </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_13 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_13 shortTableGoalRate1">-5</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_13 shortTablePoints1">17 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Kecskemet';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_14 shortTablePlace1">14 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_14 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Kecskemét </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_14 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_14 shortTableGoalRate1">-10</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_14 shortTablePoints1">17 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Nyiregyhaza';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_15 shortTablePlace1">15 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_15 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Nyíregyháza </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_15 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_15 shortTableGoalRate1">-12</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_15 shortTablePoints1">15 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white; CURSOR: pointer" onmouseover=shortTableRowMouseOver(this); onmouseout=shortTableRowMouseOut(this); onclick="document.location.href = '?content=team&team=Diosgyor';"><TD class=shortTablePlace headers="shortTableTeam1_16 shortTablePlace1">16 </TD><TH id=shortTableTeam1_16 class=shortTableTeam headers=shortTableTeam1>Diósgyőr </TH><TD class=shortTableMatchesPlayed headers="shortTableTeam1_16 shortTableMatchesPlayed1">18 </TD><TD class=shortTableGoalRate headers="shortTableTeam1_16 shortTableGoalRate1">-13</TD><TD class=shortTablePoints headers="shortTableTeam1_16 shortTablePoints1">12 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 15)

*Súlyosan megsérült David Beckham!*
2010. 03. 15. 09.07 <RIGHT> 




*Jelen állás szerint szinte biztosan ki kell hagynia a nyári labdarúgó-világbajnokságot az angol válogatott David Beckhamnek, aki vasárnap este Achilles-ín-sérülést szenvedett az AC Milan Chievo elleni olasz bajnoki mérkőzésén.*
A 34 éves középpályásnak minden valószínűség szerint elszakadt az Achillese a bal lábában, emiatt hétfőn Finnországba utazik, ahol a terület egyik legelismertebb szakembere, Sakari Orava megműti.
A sebész az ilyen jellegű sérülésekről azt mondta: körülbelül három-négy hónap elteltével lehet elkezdeni labdába rúgni, illetve játszani, de a korábbi erőállapot visszanyeréséhez, maximális erejű rúgások, erőteljes ugrások kivitelezéséhez további egy hónap szükséges.
Beckham egy ártalmatlannak tűnő szituáció után jobb lábán ugrálva ment le a pályáról, majd hordágyon szállították el.
Adriano Galliani, a milánói klub alelnöke a találkozó után úgy nyilatkozott, az angol futballista valószínűleg öt-hat hónapot lesz kénytelen kihagyni.
"Láttam, hogy szenved. Az öltözőben átöleltem és azt mondtam neki, ha akarja, jövőre is velünk lehet" - utalt arra, hogy Beckham, aki a Los Angeles Galaxy játékosa, az évnek ebben a szakaszában kölcsönben szerepel náluk.
"Fáj nekünk David sérülése - jelentette ki Leonardo, az AC Milan brazil vezetőedzője. - Ma nagyon fontos győzelmet arattunk, de a sérülés miatt nem tudunk igazán örülni ennek. David rögtön tisztában volt vele, mi történt. Ha ugyanis elszakad valakinek az Achilles-ina, érzi, hogy az izom "felhúzódik"."
A világbajnokság június 11-én kezdődik.

<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - Mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 15)

*Legfrisebb! *

Beckham Finnországba repült,hétfőn délután vagy kedden reggel műtik!
Az AC Milan sérült játékosa, David Beckham hétfőn reggel az édesapja kíséretében Finnországba repült.




Beckham mankón távozott a Principe di Savoia hotelből, nem válaszolt a sajtó kérdéseire, autóba ült és édesapja társaságban a reptérre hajtott. Az angol Finnországba repült, ahol egy specialista, Sakari Orava műti majd hétfőn délután vagy kedden reggel. Egyelőre nem tudni, hogy a rehabilitációs kezelésekre hol kerül sor. 

Az AC Milan kölcsönjátékosa, David Beckham vasárnap este Achilles-ín-sérülést szenvedett a Chievo elleni olasz bajnoki mérkőzésén. Az első jelentések szerint biztosan nem léphet pályára a nyári világbajnokságon! 


*Capello: Óriási veszteség érte a válogatottat!*

A hivatalos bejelentésre még várni kell, de az angol válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Fabio Capello biztos benne, hogy David Beckham nélkül kell összeállítani csapatát a nyári világbajnokságra.





Az AC Milan kölcsönjátékosa, David Beckham vasárnap este Achilles-ín-sérülést szenvedett a Chievo elleni olasz bajnoki mérkőzésén. A középpályást kedden, Finnorszában egy specialista, Sakari Orava műti. 

"A röntgen eredményeire még várnunk kell, de szinte biztos, hogy nem játszhat a vb-n - mondta Fabio Capello. - Beckham keményen dolgozott azért, hogy ott lehessen a nyári tornán, sérülése óriási veszteséget jelent az angol válogatottnak." 


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>SportFórum.hu <TD> 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 16)

*Eldőlt Beckham sorsa! *

David Beckham túl van az operáción, amely során kiderült, hogy bal lábában teljesen elszakadt az Achilles-ín.

A baj nagyobb, mint hitték, remélték az angolok: David Beckham bal lábában ugyanis nem csupán részlegesen (ez lenne volna a jobbik eset...), hanem teljes mértékben elszakadt az Achilles-ín. Ez kedden, a finnországi Turkuban elvégzett operáció során derült ki. A beavatkozást végző specialista, Dr. Sakari Orava arról számolt be, hogy az egy órán tartó műtét jól sikerült, a sérült ínt rendbe hozták, de - és ezen a ponton biggyedt le az angolok szája - a teljes felépülés legalább hat hónapig eltart.Ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány David Beckhamet bizony nem veheti számításba a világbajnoki keret kijelölésekor!

„Két-három hétig, vagy egy hónapig pihennie kell, és majd csak ezután kerülhet sor a rehbalitációra, ugyanakkor a sérült lába két vagy három hónapig nem lesz terhelhető állapotban. Előreláthatólag négy hónap múlva kezdhet el futni" - közölte Dr. Orava

Beckham vélhetően fél év múlva térhet vissza a pályára - de legalább visszatérhet, sokan ugyanis már azt is megkérdőjelezték, hogy a 34 éves labdarúgó ilyen súlyos sérülést követően egyáltalán labdába rúghat-e még valaha. „Bizonyos, hogy teljesen felépül" - nyugtatta meg az angolért aggódókat Simon Oliveira, a játékos sajtósa.

Márpedig sokan aggódnak Beckhamért. A turkui klinika előtt például több száz fős tömeg gyűlt össze, és rajongók vastapssal fogadták a biztonsági őrök gyűrűjében megérkező futballistát. A bulvárt kedvelőknek eláruljuk: Beckham hétfőn magángépével repült Turkuba, amelyről – a jelentések szerint - mankók segítségével, bicegve kászálódott le, majd egy Mercedes típusú autóval tette meg a kórházhoz vezető néhány perces utat. 

A Los Angalaes Galaxy alkalmazásban álló, az olasz AC Milanban csupán kölcsönben futballozó középpályás úgy tervezte, hogy már kedden elhagyja turkui kórházat, de a milánói klub tájékoztatása szerint néhány napig még orvosi megfigyelés alatt marad. 

„Nagy felfordulást okoztam, de mindenkinek meg szeretném köszönni a támogatást, a sok biztató üzenetet. Nagyon remélem, hogy mihamarabb teljesen meggyógyulók" - üzent hivatalos honlapján rajongóinak a 115-szörös angol válogatott labdarúgó. 

Az a jövő zenéje, hogy ez a szám növekszik-e még valaha… 

*Beckham injury - 14/3/2010 *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUsGFLaqM6s


AC Milan vs Chievo 1-0 Kicked In the Face Beckham's World Cup status in doubt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUBt_k-dUMg

FN.hu
2010. március 16. 10:34


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 17)

*Magyar segítség juttathatja ki Beckhamet a vb-re*
2010. 03. 17. 16.35

<RIGHT>




*Egy magyar orvosi műszer segítségével lerövidülhet a rehabilitációja David Beckham futballsztárnak, aki vasárnap Achilles-ín-szakadást szenvedett egy olasz bajnoki mérkőzésen, másnap pedig műtéten esett át Finnországban.*


A *Kavalkó János* feltaláló-kutató által kifejlesztett és az EU-ban szabadalmi oltalom alatt álló Orgon készülék - amely kristályok segítségével építi újra a sejteket, felgyorsítva a hegesedést - az MTI-hez eljuttatott tájékoztatás szerint képes arra, hogy akár a negyedére csökkentse a gyógyulás időtartamát.
"Magam is az angol futball és Beckham csodálója vagyok, s mikor meghallottam sajnálatos sérülésének hírét, elhatároztam, hogy segítek, és felajánlottam azonnal a két készüléket, mely már 17 éves múltja alatt számos világklasszis sportoló esetében, így a birkózóválogatottnál, kézilabdázóknál, labdarúgóknál is bizonyított - jelentette ki Kavalkó János. - Ez akár hónapokkal is csökkenheti a rehabilitáció idejét, így ha idejében eljut hozzá, Beckham akár fel is épülhet a világbajnokságra."
Az AC Milannál kölcsönben szereplő, 34 éves sztár vasárnap a Chievo elleni találkozón szenvedett Achilles-ín-szakadást, majd hétfőn Turkuban operálta meg a finn specialista, Sakari Orava. Az orvos szerint Beckham nagyjából négy hónap múlva kezdhet el futni, azt követően pedig legalább két hónap, mire ismét játszhat.
A magyar feltaláló részletes prezentációt juttatott el az ötezer eurós készülékről Turkuba, majd a professzor pozitív visszajelzése után, szerdán futárszolgálattal elpostázott két példányt belőle. Az egyiket Orava használja majd, a másikat a futballista után küldik. A szervezésben és a lebonyolításban oroszlánrészt vállalt Horváth Alexandra, a világbajnok brazil Roberto Carlos - Beckham egyik legjobb barátja - kisfiának magyar édesanyja, akinek köszönhetően célba érhet a magyar találmány.
A 115-szörös válogatott Beckham szerdán elhagyta a turkui klinikát, és London érintésével hazautazott Los Angelesbe.



<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*Ligakupa: A Honvéd a Nyíregyházát, a Paks az Újpestet verte*
2010. 03. 17. 20.49

<RIGHT> 




*Szerdán két Ligakupa-meccset játszottak le, a középdöntő A-csoportjában a Budapest Honvéd a Nyíregyháza otthonában kiütéses, 5-0-ás győzelmet aratott, a B-ben pedig az Újpest a Paks vendégeként szenvedett 2-1-es vereséget. A nyíregyházi mérkőzés góljait Freud Gábor (2), Bojtor László (2) és Frizoni lőtte, Pakson a hazai együttes tagjai közül Horváth Sándor és Tököli Attila volt eredményes, az Újpest találatát pedig Martin szerezte.*


*A-csoport
*
Nyíregyháza Spartacus - Budapest Honvéd 0-5
A csoport állása:
1. DVSC-TEVA 10 pont (4 meccs)
2. Videoton FC 7 pont (4 meccs)
3. Budapest Honvéd 4 pont (4 meccs)
4. Nyíregyháza Spartacus 1 pont (4 meccs)

*B-csoport*

Paksi FC - Újpest FC 2-1
A csoport állása:
1. Paksi FC 8 pont (4 meccs)
2. Újpest FC 4 pont (3 meccs)
3. Ferencváros 2 pont (2 meccs)
4. Szombathelyi Haladás 1 pont (3 meccs)
<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - MLSZ


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

<!--




-->*Verset írtak David Beckham sérüléséről *

2010. március 18. 05:38






*Egy angol költő versbe foglalta David Beckham vasárnapi sérülését, amelynek következtében az AC Milan labdarúgója minden bizonnyal kénytelen lesz kihagyni a nyári dél-afrikai világbajnokságot. *

Carol Ann Duffy művében a görög mitológiai hőshöz, Achilles-hez hasonlítja a 34 esztendős középpályást, és megemlékezik divat iránti érzékéről, valamint a korábban énekesnőként ismertté vált Victoria Beckhammel kötött házasságáról.

*A szerző a BBC-nek úgy nyilatkozott, azért foglalta versbe a történetet, mert a futballistát a modern kultúra mitikus hősének tartja.* A focirajongó Duffy hozzátette: véleménye szerint annak nagyobb az esélye, hogy ő labdarúgó-mérkőzést tekint meg, mint annak, hogy Beckham elolvassa a költeményt.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*Beckham máris a visszatérésre készül!*

*Annak ellenére, hogy a nyári labdarúgó-világbajnokságon nem vehet részt, David Beckham egy nappal az operációja után máris a jövőbe tekint, s reméli, minél hamarabb felépül.*


"Nagyon hálás vagyok Orava doktornak és a teljes orvosi stábnak a sikeres beavatkozásért" - mondta kedden az angol labdarúgó a honlapján olvashatók szerint. - "Jól érzem magam, és már arra figyelek, hogy a következő hónapokban teljesen visszanyerjem a formámat."

Az AC Milannál kölcsönben szereplő 34 éves játékos vasárnap este, a Chievo elleni bajnoki mérkőzésen szenvedett Achilles-ín-szakadást, ami után hétfőn a finnországi Turkuban operálták meg.


Jól sikerült az egyórás műtét, az elkövetkezendő két-három hétben azonban nagyon óvatosnak kell lennie - közölte kedden délelőtt a Beckhamet operáló finn specialista, Sakari Orava. - Ezt követően csak szépen lassan kezdheti el a rehabilitációs programot, de a lábát legalább két-három hónapig nem szabad kitennie komolyabb terhelésnek."

Az orvos ehhez hozzátette: Beckham nagyjából négy hónap múlva kezdhet el futni, azt követően pedig legalább két hónap, mire játszhat.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*Áll a bál a Bundesligában! Szellemarénává válhat az Olimpiai Stadion*



*Nem csitulnak a kedélyek a Hertha-huligánok hétvégi balhéja után. A német futball prominensei értetlenül állnak a történtek előtt, a rendőrség szakemberei szerint pedig legalább néhány meccsre be kellene tiltani a berlini Olimpiai Stadiont. *

Ismét áll a bál a német futballban. Az elmúlt években a Bundesliga-mérkőzések légköre kifejezetten kezdett barátságossá válni, családok jártak a meccsekre, ebben a szezonban viszont sajnos fokozatosan kezdtek visszaszivárogni a balhék a stadionokba. Mint ismeretes, a legutóbbi játéknapon a Hertha szurkolóinak egy csoportja a pályára özönlött, miután kedvenceik hazai környezetben 2-1-re kikaptak a Nürnberg elleni kiesési rangadón, és törtek-zúztak, miközben a játékosok – köztük az ünnepelt, a szereplések számát tekintve immár klubrekorder Dárdai Pál – fejvesztve menekültek az öltözőbe. (A balhé fotóit *itt nézheti meg*.)

Dieter Hecking, a vendégek vezetőedzője nem finomkodott, amikor véleményt kellett nyilvánítani. „Minden erővel azon kell dolgozni, hogy egy brutális kisebbség ne tudja átvenni az irányítást a lelátókon. Nem akarom megélni, hogy egyszer meghaljon valaki az ilyen atrocitásokban” – mondta a szakember. „A rettegés képeit láthattuk, melyek mindenkiben félelmet keltettek” – ezek már Karl-Heinz Rummeniggének, a Bayern München elnökének szavai. Reinhard Rauball, a Német Labdarúgó-szövetség elnöke így kommentálta a történteket: „Teljesen egyértelmű: a tetteseknek nincs helyük a német futballban. Mindent meg fogunk tenni, hogy elnyerjék méltó büntetésüket”. Rainer Wendt, a Német Rendőrszakszervezet vezetője pedig rossz hírrel szolgált a berlinieknek, hiszen kijelentette: legalább néhány meccs erejéig be kellene tiltani az Olimpiai Stadiont, mert nem engedhető meg, hogy mindez még egyszer megtörténjen. A Hertha következő hazai találkozóin sorrendben a Dortmund, a Stuttgart, a Schalke és végül a Bayern látogat majd a fővárosba…
Labdarúgók vertek szurkolókat egy robbanás után - a döbbenetes videót *itt nézheti meg*. Focistafeleségeket *itt nézegethet*. Rá sem lehet ismerni a korábbi bombázó sztárszínésznőre - *részletek és fotók itt*.

BulvárSport | 2010. Március 18.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 19)

*Megállt a szíve egy játékosnak a szolnoki kispályás bajnokságon *
2010. március 18., csütörtök, 22:44 • *Utolsó frissítés:* 7 órája
*Szerző:* MTI ​ 
*Összeesett egy játékos a pálya mellett csütörtökön este a Szolnok városi kispályás labdarúgó bajnokság soros fordulóján a Tiszaligetben. Az életéért jelenleg is küzdenek az orvosok – adta hírül a megyei hírportál.*​ 
A Szoljon.hu információi szerint tragikus pillanatok szemtanúi voltak azok az amatőr labdarúgók, akik pályára léptek csütörtökön este a Szolnok városi kispályás labdarúgó bajnokság tiszaligeti összecsapásain. A Fair Play-Vízmű mérkőzés 9. percében ugyanis egy néhány pillanattal korábban lecserélt játékos az oldalvonal mellett váratlanul összeesett, szívműködése leállt. 
Az éppen a pályára érkező dr. Kiss Attila érsebész azonnal megkezdte a játékos újraélesztését, ám mikor a mentők kiérkeztek, a férfi még nem volt szállítható állapotban. Több mint negyedórás küzdelem után aztán a mentők a szolnoki Hetényi Géza kórház intenzív osztályára szállították. A Szoljon.hu úgy tudja, hogy a játékos életéért jelen pillanatban is küzdenek az orvosok.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 19)

*SOPRONI LIGA 19.FORDULÓ*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=pl_inforow><TD width=80>2010-03-19 
​</TD><TD width=40>19:00</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Szombathely - DVSC</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow2><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>14:30</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Zalaegerszeg - MTK</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>14:30</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Nyíregyháza - Kaposvár</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow2><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>15:00</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Budapest Honvéd - Videoton FC</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>16:00</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Vasas - Kecskemét</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow2><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>16:00</TD><TD width=290 align=left>DVTK - Győri ETO</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow><TD width=80>2010-03-20


​</TD><TD width=40>17:30</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Paksi SE - Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD width=40 align=middle>-:- </TD><TD width=80 align=middle></TD><TD width=80 align=right></TD></TR><TR class=pl_inforow2><TD width=80>2010-03-21</TD><TD width=40>17:30</TD><TD width=290 align=left>Lombard Pápa - Újpest FC</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Mini Tabella*

<TABLE class=mini-tabella border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=228><TBODY><TR class=m_inforowx_mt_firstteam><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>1</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Videoton FC* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>42</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>2</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*DVSC* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>40</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>3</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Győri ETO* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>33</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>4</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Újpest FC* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>32</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>5</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Zalaegerszeg* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>28</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>6</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*MTK* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>27</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>7</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Kaposvár* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>26</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>8</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Lombard Pápa* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>23</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>9</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Ferencvárosi TC* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>10</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Paksi SE* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>11</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Vasas* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>21</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>12</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Szombathely* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>13</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Budapest Honvéd* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>14</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Kecskemét* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>15</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*Nyíregyháza* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>18</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>15</TD></TR><TR class=tm_tab_emp><TD class=tm_datafield_pos align=right>16</TD><TD class=tm_datafield_name align=left>*DVTK* </TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>17</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7px" align=right>9 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*TEGNAP! *

*Haladás – DVSC-TEVA 0-2 (Czvitkovics 69., Feczesin 76.)*


*Rudolf kétszer villant, megint a Loki vezeti az NB I tabelláját - ez döntött Szombathelyen! *





A második félidőben kihasználta legnagyobb helyzetét, előtte pedig egy szerencsés gólt is rúgott, így végül 2-0-ra nyert a Haladás otthonában a DVSC-TEVA. A bajnoki címvédő szombathelyi sikerének fő letéteményese Rudolf Gergely volt: bár a válogatott csatár gólt nem szerzett, mindkét találatban elévülhetetlen érdemei vannak. A Loki győzelmével a Soproni Liga tabellájának élére ugrott.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Az NB1 19. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői*


<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-19 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Haladás*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*0:2*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Debrecen*
Czvitkovics 69
Feczesin 75</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 14:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Nyíregyháza*
Bougouerra 19
Homma 66</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*2:1*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Kaposvár *
Gujic 82</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 14:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Zalaegerszeg*
Pavicevic 53</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*1:0*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*MTK*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Honvéd*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*0:0*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Videoton*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*DVTK*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*0:1*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Győr*
Józsi 45 (11-es)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Vasas*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>*0:1*</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Kecskemét*
Simon A. 70</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 17:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Paks</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Ferencváros</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 17:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Lombard Pápa</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Újpest</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Angol bajnokság 31. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői *​ 
<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 13:45</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Aston Villa*
Carew 16, 82​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>2:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Wolverhampton Wanderers*
Craddock 23
Milner 38 (öngól)​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Sunderland*
Bent 5, 11
Campbell 88​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Birmingham City*
Jerome 60​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Stoke City*
Etherington 64 (11-es)​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Tottenham Hotspur*
Gudjohnsen 46
Kranjcar 77​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Wigan Athletic*
Rodallega 90+3​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Burnley*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Everton*
Arteta 72
Pienaar 89​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>2:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Bolton Wanderers*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Portsmouth*
Smith 37
O'Hara 88
Kanu 89​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Hull City*
Folan 27, 73​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 18:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Arsenal</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>West Ham United</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 14:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Manchester United</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Liverpool</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Fulham</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Manchester City</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Blackburn Rovers</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Chelsea</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Olasz bajnokság 28. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői*​ 
<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-12 20:45</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Catania*
Maxi López 74
Mascara 81 (11-es)
Martinez 90​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Inter *
Diego Milito 54​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 20:45</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Napoli*
Lavezzi 47​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:3</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Fiorentina *
Gilardino 60, 87
Jovetic 90+5​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Genoa*
Zapater 36 (11-es)
Palacio 39
Sculli 42
Rossi 45
Milanetto 59​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>5:3</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Cagliari*
Dessena 16
Conti 41
Matri 55 (11-es)​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Juventus*
Del Piero 2, 7
Candreva 10​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:3</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Siena*
Maccarone 16
Ghezzal 46, 74 (11-es)​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Bologna*
Raggi 90+2​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Sampdoria*
Gasteldello 86​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Udinese*
Floro Flores 43, 65
Asamoah 70​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Palermo*
Simplicio 51
Cavani 80​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Parma*
Bojinov 71​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Atalanta*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Livorno*
Lucarelli 9, 26, 71 (11-es)​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:3</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Roma*
Perrotta 10
Toni 19
Pizarro 29​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Lazio*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Bari*
Almiron 51
Alvarez 64​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 20:45</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Milan*
Seedorf 90+1​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Chievo*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Spanyol bajnokság 26. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői*


<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 18:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Getafe*
Parejo 32
Miku 80
Manu 85 (11-es)</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Mallorca*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 20:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Sporting Gijón*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Athletic Bilbao*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 22:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Sevilla*
Fazio 21</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Deportivo*
Adrián 24</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Almería*
Soriano 56</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Malaga*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Racing Santander*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Zaragoza*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Villarreal*
Llorente 33
Escudero 90+1</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>2:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Xerez*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Tenerife*
Richi 20
Nino 50, 90
Alejandro Alfaro 82</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>4:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Espanyol*
Verdú 70</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Barcelona*
Messi 56, 81, 83</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Valencia*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 21:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Valladolid*
Albiol 58 (öngól)</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:4</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Real Madrid*
C.Ronaldo 28
Higuaín 45, 52, 65</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-15 21:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Atletico Madrid*
Jurado 79</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Osasuna*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Német bajnokság 27. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői*


<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-19 20:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Köln*
Maniche 79</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Mönchengladbach*
Reus 55</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Stuttgart*
Marica 36, 54</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>2:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Hannover*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Werder Bremen*
Pizarro 58
Marin 65
Frings 81</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>3:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Bochum*
Sestak 14
Dedic 63</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Nürnberg*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Hoffenheim*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Eintracht Frankfurt*
Tsoumou 87
Fenin 89</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>2:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Bayern München*
Klose 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Freiburg*
Flum 10</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Mainz*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-20 18:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Bayer Leverkusen</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 15:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Hamburg</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Schalke</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-21 17:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Wolfsburg</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Hertha BSC</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 20)

*Francia bajnokság 28. fordulójának eredményei és gólszerzői*


<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*PSG*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>4:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Sochaux*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Hoarau 17
Erding 18, 35, 70</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Boudebouz 64 (11-es</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Nancy*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:3</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Boulogne*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Malonga 41</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Agouazi 33
Moussilou 71
Cuvillier 77</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Monaco*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Bordeaux*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right> </TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Lorient*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Lens*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Marchal 79</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Le Mans*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Nice*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right> </TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Remy 77</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Montpellier*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Auxerre*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Costa 66</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Oliech 45+1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-13 21:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Lyon*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*St-Etienne*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Lisandro 79</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Riviere 39</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Valenciennes*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Rennes*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right> </TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Marveaux 26
Gyan 39</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 17:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Lille*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Grenoble*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Cesar 47 (öngól)</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-14 21:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Toulouse*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Marseille*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Machado 39</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle> </TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Brandao 30</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 21)

*LOCSOLÓVERSIRÓ PÁLYÁZAT!*

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2022521#post2022521


----------



## szeps (2010 Március 24)

Szerintetek a Bayern München megnyeri idén a bajnokságot?

És mit tippeltek a Bayern- Manchester United-re?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 25)

*Capello: Beckhamnek ott a helye közöttünk a vébén*



 ​Fabio Capello azt szeretné, ha David Beckham ott lenne az angol futballválogatottal a dél-afrikai világbajnokságon, még ha sérülése miatt nem is játszhat a nemzeti csapatban.



​ 
*Capello közölte, már meg is kérték Beckhamet, tartson velük a nyári vb-re. "Ha nem is léphet pályára, mert ezt súlyos sérülése nem teszi lehetővé, mindenképpen ott a helye közöttünk" - nyilatkozta Capello pénteken a spanyol Gol Televisiónnak.
A 34 éves Beckhamnek, aki a Los Angeles Galaxy kölcsönjátékosaként szerepelt az AC Milanban, a Chievo elleni, vasárnapi olasz bajnoki mérkőzésen elszakadt az Achilles-ina. A sikeres operáció dacára vélhetően legkorábban fél év múlva futballozhat ismét.
A dél-afrikai vb június 11-én kezdődik. 



​*

*Akár 150 millió eurót (39,75 milliárd forint) is kaphat súlyos sérülése miatt David Beckham, az AC Milan angol válogatott futballistája.*


Ez azért lehetséges, mert a 34 éves középpályásnak olyan speciális biztosítása van, amely sérülés esetén például a kieső reklámbevételeket is fedezi. Erről egy biztosítási szaklap (www.news-insurances.com) számolt be.
"A legnagyobb játékosoknak már nem csak a lábára kötnek biztosítást" - nyilatkozta Olivier Matos, az egyik francia cég sportszervezője. A Los Angeles Galaxytól kölcsönvett sztár március 14-én a Chievo elleni találkozón szenvedett Achilles-ín-szakadást, majd Turkuban operálta meg a finn specialista, Sakari Orava.
Az orvos szerint Beckham nagyjából négy hónap múlva kezdhet el futni, azt követően pedig legalább két hónap, mire ismét játszhat. Beckham éves keresete - a reklámbevételeket is figyelembe véve - több mint 30 millió euró. 





http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAkQ9QEwAA​MTI​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 26)

*NA VÉGRE! Dicséretes! *​ 
*A magyar-német meccsen is lesz gyermekszektor! *​ 
*Ezerötszáz 14 év alatti ingyen nézheti végig a találkozót!*​ 




Az MLSZ és az MGYLSZ együttműködésének jóvoltából a *május 29-i,* nagy érdeklődéssel várt Magyarország - Németország barátságos mérkőzésen ismét lesz gyerekszektor, amelyben 1500 14 év alatti gyermek ingyen nézheti végig a meccset. Jegyeket ezúttal kizárólag 2+2-es rendszerben (két ingyenjegy mellé két kísérőjegyet kell vásárolni) lehet igényelni április 2-ig​ 
A szervezők kizárólag az MGYLSZ rendszerében résztvevő óvodák, iskolák, egyesületek jelentkezését fogadják el, érkezési sorrendben. Érdemes sietni a regisztrációval, mert csupán 1500 díjmentes és 1500 kísérőjegy áll rendelkezésre. Az ingyenes belépőket kettesével lehet megrendelni (kizárólag 14 éven aluli gyermekeket engednek be ilyen vonalkódos tikettekkel a stadionba) úgy, hogy melléjük, ugyancsak kettesével kell kísérőjegyeket venni 2 500 Ft/db áron. Az MGYLSZ illetékesei arra kérik tagjaikat, hogy lehetőleg a kísérőknek szóló belépőkkel is gyerekek jöjjenek a mérkőzésre.​ 
Előzetes jelentkezés esetén lehetőség lesz a szervezett buszokkal a Puskás Ferenc Stadion területén belül megállni.​ 


*Saját mindehez:* remek dolognak tartom amit rendszeresen folytatni kellene,ha esetleg nem is teljesen ingyenes belépőkkel,mert talán valamelyest egy kisebb visszatartó erő lenne a gyerekek jelenléte a sokszor már emberi mivoltukból kivetköző randalirozó huligánoknak,akik nem kifejezetten a játék a mérközések kedvéért mennek a pályákra,mint "szurkolók"!​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 26)

*Soproni Liga: patinás fővárosi párharcok!*


*A bajnoki címért csatázó Debrecen Zalaegerszegen, míg a Videoton hazai pályán a Haladás ellen lép pályára a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 20. fordulójában.*

A címvédő hajdúságiak a múlt hétvégén ugrottak élre a tavaszi idényben nyújtott százszázalékos bajnoki teljesítményüknek köszönhetően, de szombaton nehéz próbatétel előtt állnak, ugyanis a zalaiak szintén veretlenek idén. Csank János csapata ráadásul legutóbbi két találkozóját, az MTK elleni bajnokit és Újpesten a Magyar Kupa-elődöntő első felvonását is megnyerte.

A trónkövetelő fehérváriak a pénteki nyitómérkőzésen a bennmaradásért küzdő szombathelyieket fogadják, a győzelem a papírforma szerint nem okozhat számukra gondot.

A hétvégén két, igen nagy múltra visszatekintő párharcot is rendeznek a fővárosban: vasárnap a forduló zárótalálkozóján a Ferencváros a Vasast látja vendégül, míg szombaton a Budapest Honvéd látogat Újpestre. Utóbbi összecsapáson akár William McStay vezetőedző állása is veszélybe kerülhet, ugyanis a tavasznak nagy reményekkel nekivágó lila-fehérek idén kizárólag a sereghajtó Diósgyőrt múlták felül, a másik három bajnokit elbukták, a Magyar Kupa elődöntőjében pedig kiesésre állnak az otthoni vereség után. 


*Soproni Liga, 20. forduló:
*​*
** péntek:
*​*
*Videoton FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 19 ó, v.: Iványi

*szombat:
*​*
*Újpest FC-Budapest Honvéd 15 ó, v.: Sulyok
MTK Budapest-Nyíregyháza Spartacus 15, v.: Farkas
Kecskeméti TE-Ereco - Diósgyőri VTK 15, v.: Szilasi
Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 16, v.: Vad II.
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Paksi FC 16, v.: Kassai
ZTE FC - DVSC-TEVA 17:30, v.: Solymosi

* vasárnap:*

Ferencváros-Vasas 17:30, v.: Bognár​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 26)

*Szombaton Ausztria ellen kezdjük az Eb-selejtezőt!*
​*Női U19-es* válogatottunk igen erős ellenfelekkel mérkőzik meg a szombaton kezdődő, Tatabányán és Telkiben megrendezésre kerülő Eb-selejtező elitkörben.
Turtóczki Sándor együttese az első napon 14.30-kor Ausztria ellen kezd, hétfőn a tavalyi Európa-bajnokság negyedik helyezettje, Svájc, csütörtökön pedig az Eb-bronzérmes francia együttes következik. A mieink mindhárom meccsüket Tatabányán játsszák, valamennyi találkozóra díjtalan a belépés. 

Keretünk tagjai csütörtök óta Tatán edzőtáboroznak, s bár távolról sem ők a csoport esélyesei, bíznak abban, hogy hazai pályán a lehető legjobb teljesítményt produkálják majd. 

_- Az a legfontosabb, hogy játékosaim kihozzák magukból a maximumot, és ha ez sikerül, majd kiderül, mire lehet elég _- mondta honlapunknak _Turtóczki Sándor_. -_ Az ellenfelek eredményeinek ismeretében nem mi vagyunk a továbbjutás favoritjai, de mindenképpen tisztes helytállásra törekszünk. Reméljük, hogy sokan biztatnak majd minket, és nem okozunk csalódást a szurkolóknak. _

*A női U19-es válogatott kerete:*

Németh Júlia (Ferencváros), Horváth Eszter (MTK Hungária) - _kapusok;_

Sipos Lilla, Terdik Ivett, Kucsera Lilla (Ferencváros), Tell Zsófia, Demeter Réka, Vágó Fanny, Vesszős Mercédesz, Pinczi Anita, Szabó Zsuzsanna, Víg Viktória (MTK Hungária), Tóth II Alexandra, Papp Dóra, Marsai Nikoletta (Viktória FC), Kopács Barbara, Beke Adrienn (Győri Dózsa), Jáhn Klaudia (PMFC) - _mezőnyjátékosok. _

*A torna programja:*
_
*Március 27., Szombat *_

Magyarország - Ausztria, Tatabánya, 14.30
Franciaország - Svájc, Telki 17.30

*Március 29., Hétfő*
*
*Svájc - Magyarország, Tatabánya, 14.30
Franciaország - Ausztria, Telki, 17. 30

*Április 1., Csütörtök*
*
*Magyarország - Franciaország, Tatabánya, 14. 30
Ausztria - Svájc, Telki, 14. 30

A mérkőzésekre díjtalan a belépés. 



mlsz.hu


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*NB I.: A Videoton ugrott az élre! *

*Haladás : Videoton*
*2 : 4*


A Videoton hazai pályán 4-2-re legyőzte a bennmaradásért küzdő Szombathelyi Haladást a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 20. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén, így megelőzte a tabella élén a címvédő Debrecent, amely csak szombaton lép pályára.
A kiesés elől menekülő Haladás a biztonságra törekedett a bajnokaspiráns Videoton ellen, de a szombathelyiek csak a 30. percig őrizték sikerrel a döntetlent, ráadásul ekkor Guzmics segítette vezetéshez a hazaiakat. A Haladás egyébként jól szűrte az akciókat, de a pontrúgásokkal nem tudott mit kezdeni. A Videoton két szabadrúgása is gólt eredményezett, mindkétszer Nikolic talált a hálóba. 
A második félidőben is uralta a játékot a Fehérvár és újabb gólt szerzett, igaz ehhez Guzmics második szerencsétlen mozdulata kellett. A találkozó hajrája előtt a semmiből szépített a Szombathely egy kezezés miatt megítélt büntetőt értékesítve, majd kilenc perccel a vége előtt szorosabbá tette a meccset. A Haladás azonban nagyon későn ébredt, így a Videoton 4-2-re győzött. 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*NBI - eredmények*

*A győztesek a Honvéd és az MTK, Kecskeméten, Pápán és Kaposváron döntetlen lett az eredmény.*​ 

Egygólos vereséget szenvedett a Budapest Honvédtól a hazai pályán futballozó Újpest FC a labdarúgó NB I 20. fordulójának szombati mérkőzésén. Az Újpest öt tavaszi bajnokijából négyet elvesztett, s a Magyar Kupa elődöntőjében is kikapott a ZTE-től.

Az MTK fölényes, 4-0-ás győzelmet aratott a vendég Nyíregyháza ellen a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 20. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, s ezzel megszerezte idei első sikerét. A nyíregyházaiaknak így megszakadt tavaszi veretlenségi szériájuk.

A Diósgyőr sokáig vezetett, végül a Kecskemét kiegyenlített a vendégek ellen, labdarúgó Soproni Liga 20. fordulójának mai játéknapján.

A Pápa a hajrában szerzett góllal döntetlent ért el a harmadik Győr vendégeként.

A Kaposvár 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a vendég Paks együttesével.
​ 
<TABLE class=lmoInner border=1 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=480 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-26 19:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Videoton*
Guzmics 30 (öngól), 
56 (öngól)
Nikolic 36, 39</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>4:2</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Haladás*
Tóth P. 74 (11-es)
Oross 81</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*MTK*
Kulcsár 25
Könyves 26
Pál 62
Lázok 90+1</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>4:0</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Nyíregyháza*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Újpest*</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>0:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Honvéd*
Diego 50</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 15:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Kecskemét
Cukic 85</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>DVTK
Balajti 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Kaposvár*
Zahorecz 79 (11-es)</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Paks*
Tököli 67</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 16:00</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>*Győr*
Kink 41</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>1:1</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>*Lombard Pápa*
Orosz 81</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-27 17:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Zalaegerszeg</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Debrecen</TD></TR><TR><TD class=nobr vAlign=top width=100 align=left>2010-03-28 17:30</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=right>Ferencváros</TD><TD vAlign=top width=40 align=middle>-</TD><TD class=nobr vAlign=top align=left>Vasas</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

​<!-- END PRINTPAGE --><!-- END SENDBYEMAIL -->*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*U17: Hősies védekezéssel, 10 emberrel ikszeltünk a szerbekkel!*


Gólnélküli döntetlenre végzett U17-es válogatottunk Szerbia ellen úgy, hogy a magyar csapat a 29. perctől emberhátrányban játszott. Bár még így is volt néhány lehetőségünk, a rendkívül rossz talajú pályán érthetően a szerbek uralták a meccset, végül kihúztuk 0-0-s végeredménnyel. Mivel a másik meccsen Svájc megverte Németországot, így a nagy körbeverés miatt még nem dőlt el, ki lesz a továbbjutó.





http://www.drsport.hu/content/drfoci 
Ránk ijesztettek a szerbek a meccs elején, Rudic fejese után már sokan gólt láttak, de szerencsére csak az oldalhálóban kötött ki a labda. A 29. percben nehéz helyzetbe került a magyar csapat, Tar rántotta le a labdával kilépő szerb csatárt, így emberhátrányban folytattuk. 
A második játékrész elején nekünk is volt két lehetőségünk Vécsei lövése, majd Magyar fejese révén, de természetesen a szerbek uralták a játékot. A csereként bejött Saka hagyott ki az addigi legnagyobb helyzetet az 57. percben, majd Markovic lövésénél kellett izgulnunk, de végül a magyar válogatott kihozta a meccsből, amit ki lehetett, 0-0-s döntetlen lett a vége. 
A másik találkozón a svájciak megverték a németeket, így hatalmas körbeverés alakult ki. Annyi sajnos már biztos, hogy a mieink nem jutnak ki az Európa-bajnokságra. 
_U17-es Eb, Elitkör_​*Magyarország – Szerbia 0-0*

*Állás:*

1. Szerbia 4 (2-1)
2. Svájc 3 (2-2)
3. Németország 3 (1-1)
4. Magyarország 1 (0-1)

(fotó: *mlsz.hu*)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 29)

*Elkészült a futball-vb összes stadionja*






Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) ellenőrei a bejárások után, 76 nappal a dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság kezdete előtt mind a tíz stadiont vb-mérkőzések rendezésére alkalmasnak találták.
„Az utolsó bejárás is megtörtént, és most már kijelenthetjük, teljesítettük, amit ígértünk, tíz világszínvonalú arénát építettünk” - nyilatkozta hétfőn büszkén Danny Jordaan, a szervezőbizottság ügyvezetője.

A dél-afrikaiak öt új stadiont építettek, ötöt újítottak fel, - mindezt összesen 1,3 milliárd dollárnak megfelelő összegből -, és annak ellenére időre elkészültek a munkálatokkal, hogy a kivitelezések kezdeti szakaszában rendszeresen le kellett állni a munkákkal sztrájkok és egyéb problémák miatt.

„Kisebb terepmunkák vannak még hátra a helyszínek végleges kialakításához, így például fel kell szerelni a szurkolók eligazodását segítő táblákat, illetve a biztonsági előkészületek terén akad még teendő” - mondta Jordaan.

*A világbajnokság április 11-én a Dél-Afrika - Mexikó találkozóval kezdődik.*

*



*

*Federación Mexicana de Fútbol Asociación*





A torna mérkőzéseit Johannesburgban két stadionban, továbbá Fokvárosban, Durbanben, Port Elisabeth-ben, Bloemfonteinben, Nelspruitban, Polokwanéban, Rustenburgban és Pretoriában rendezik.


*Egy nap alatt 210 ezer jegyigénylés a futball-vb-re!*


Egy nap alatt több mint 210 ezer rendelést regisztráltak a szervezők a 2010-es dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság online jegyirodáiban.

A rendelések 128 különböző országból érkeztek. A legtöbb rendelés a rendező Dél-Afrikából érkezett, őket követik az angol, az amerikai, a német, a brazil, az ausztrál és a japán szurkolók, de sokan utaznak majd Mexikóból, Kanadából, Hollandiából és az Európa-bajnok Spanyolországból is. A 217 ezer eddigi rendelésben ráadásul nincsenek is benne azok a jegyek, amelyeket hagyományos, papír alapon értékesítenek.

A szurkolóknak március 31-én éjfélig van idejük regisztrálni jegyekért a FIFA honlapján. Azokra a meccsekre pedig, ahova túl sokan mennének, sorsolni fognak a jelentkezők között. 

_(FH)_

*Obama is ott lesz a futball vb-megnyitón*


„Ha a naptára megengedi, ott lesz június 11-én a Soccer City Stadionban” - mondta a kenyai származású politikusról Joseph Blatter, a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) vezetője.

A 2010-es vb-ről szólva a svájci sportdiplomata megígérte, hogy az ugyancsak a Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban zajló Konföderációs Kupa tapasztalatai alapján nagyon jó tornát láthatnak majd a nézők.

„Kétségem sincs afelől, hogy minden rendben lesz. Afrika sokat adott az óvilágnak, így erkölcsi kötelességünk, hogy valamit visszaadjunk ebből” - tette hozzá Blatter._ (MTI)_



*Csoport beosztások!*


*A csoport:* Dél-Afrika, Mexikó, Uruguay, Franciaország

*B csoport:* Argentína, Nigéria, Koreai Köztársaság, Görögország

*C csoport:* Anglia, Amerikai Egyesült Államok, Algéira, Szlovénia

*D csoport:* Németország, Ausztrália, Szerbia, Ghána

*E csoport:* Hollandia, Dánia, Japán, Kamerun

*F csoport:* Olaszország, Paraguay, Új-Zéland, Szlovákia

*G csoport:* Brazília, Koreai NDK, Elefántcsontpart, Portugália

*H csoport:* Spanyolország, Svájc, Honduras, Chile 



*A Világbajnokság menetrendje:*


*A csoport:* június 11.: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Mexikó, Johannesburg 16 ó június 11.: Uruguay-Franciaország, Fokváros 20 ó 
június 16.: Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Uruguay, Pretoria 20:30 ó június 17.: Franciaország-Mexikó, Polokwane 13:30 ó 
június 22.: Mexikó-Uruguay, Rustenburg 16 ó június 22.: Franciaország - Dél-afrikai Köztársaság, Bloemfontein 16 ó

*B csoport:* június 12.: Argentína-Nigéria, Johannesburg 13:30 ó június 12.: Koreai Köztársaság-Görögország, Port Elizabeth 16 ó június 17.: Görögország-Nigéria, Bloemfontein 16 ó 
június 17.: Argentína-Koreai Köztársaság, Johannesburg 20:30 ó június 22.: Nigéria-Koreai Köztársaság, Durban 20:30 ó 
június 22.: Görögország-Argentína, Polokwane 20:30 ó

*C csoport:* június 12.: Anglia-Egyesült Államok, Rustenburg 20:30 ó 
június 13.: Algéria-Szlovénia, Polokwane 13:30 ó 
június 18.: Szlovénia-Egyesült Államok, Johannesburg 16 ó 
június 18.: Anglia-Algéria, Fokváros 20:30 ó 
június 23.: Szlovénia-Anglia, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 
június 23.: Egyesült Államok-Algéria, Pretoria 16 ó

*D csoport:* június 13.: Németország-Ausztrália, Durban 16 ó június 13.: Szerbia-Ghána, Pretoria 20:30 ó 
június 18.: Németország-Szerbia, Port Elizabeth 13:30 ó 
június 19.: Ghána-Ausztrália, Rustenburg 13:30 ó 
június 23.: Ghána-Németország, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 
június 23.: Ausztrália-Szerbia, Nelspruit 20:30 ó

*E csoport:* június 14., Hollandia-Dánia, Johannesburg 13:30 ó június 14.: Japán-Kamerun, Bloemfontein 16 ó 
június 19.: Hollandia-Japán, Durban 16 ó 
június 19.: Kamerun-Dánia, Pretoria 20:30 ó 
június 24.: Dánia-Japán, Rustenburg 20:30 ó 
június 24.: Kamerun-Hollandia, Fokváros 20:30 ó

*F csoport:* június 14.: Olaszország-Paraguay, Fokváros 20:30 ó június 15.: Új-Zéland-Szlovákia, Rustenburg 13:30 ó 
június 20.: Szlovákia-Paraguay, Bloemfontein 13:30 ó 
június 20.: Olaszország - Új-Zéland, Nelspruit 16 ó 
június 24.: Szlovákia-Olaszország, Johannesburg 16 ó 
június 24.: Paraguay - Új-Zéland, Polokwane 16 ó

*G csoport:* június 15.: Elefántcsontpart-Portugália, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 
június 15.: Brazília-Koreai NDK, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 
június 20.: Brazília-Elefántcsontpart, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 
június 21.: Portugália-Koreai NDK, Fokváros 13:30 ó 
június 25.: Portugália-Brazília, Durban 16 ó 
június 25.: Koreai NDK-Elefántcsontpart, Nelspruit 16 ó

*H csoport:* június 16.: Honduras-Chile, Nelspruit 13:30 ó 
június 16.: Spanyolország-Svájc, Durban 16 ó 
június 21.: Chile-Svájc, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 
június 21.: Spanyolország-Honduras, Johannesburg 20:30 ó június 25.: Chile-Spanyolország, Pretoria 20:30 ó 
június 25: Svájc-Honduras, Bloemfontein 20:30 ó

*Nyolcaddöntő:* 49.: június 26.: 1A-2B, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 50.: június 26.: 1C-2D, Rustenburg 20:30 51.: 
június 27.: 1D-2C, Bloemfontein 16 ó 52.:
június 27.: 1B-2A, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 53.: 
június 28.: 1E-2F, Durban 16 ó 54.: 
június 28.: 1G-2H, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 55.: 
június 29.: 1F-2E, Pretoria 16 ó 56.:
június 29.: 1H-2G, Fokváros 20:30 ó


*Negyeddöntő:* 57.: július 2.: Továbbjutó53-Továbbjutó54, Port Elizabeth 16 ó 58.: 
július 2.: TJ49-TJ50, Johannesburg 20:30 ó 59.: 
július 3.: TJ51-TJ52, Fokváros 16 ó 60.: 
július 3.: TJ55-TJ56, Johannesburg 20:30 ó

*Elődöntő:* 61.: július 6.: TJ57-TJ58, Fokváros 20:30 ó 62.: 
július 7.: TJ59-TJ60, Durban 20:30 ó

*A 3. helyért:* 63.:
július 10.: Vesztes61-Vesztes62, Port Elizabeth 20:30 ó


*Döntő: 64. július 11.: TJ61-TJ62, Johannesburg 20:30 ó*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*Eb-selejtező: negyedik lett az U17-es válogatott*
2010. 03. 30. 21.56 
 <RIGHT> 





*Kikapott a házigazdák csapatától kedden a 17 éven aluliakból álló magyar labdarúgó-válogatott a svájci Európa-bajnoki selejtezőtornán, ezzel egy döntetlennel és két vereséggel a negyedik helyen végzett a csoportban.*



* 3. (utolsó) forduló:*

Svájc-Magyarország 3-1 (2-0)

* március 27-én játszották:*

Magyarország-Szerbia 0-0

* március 25-én játszották:
*​*
*Németország-Magyarország 1-0

* A csoport végeredménye:*

1. Svájc 6 pont, 2. Németország 6, 3. Szerbia 4, 4. Magyarország 1
Azonos pontszámnál az egymás elleni eredmény számított; a svájciak korábban 1-0-ra verték a németeket.

A hét csoport első helyezettjei és a legjobb második vehet részt a liechtensteini nyolccsapatos Eb-n, amelyre májusban kerül sor.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

Most játszák: UTE-FTC
*a 62 p-ben 0:1*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*A Fradi idegenben győzte le az Újpestet*

2010. március 31., szerda, 20:05


*A Ferencváros 1-0-ra nyert az Újpest otthonában szerdán a labdarúgó Ligakupa középdöntőjének B csoportjában.*

Az első félidőben az Újpest előtt adódott a legnagyobb lehetőség, de Barczi Dávid hatalmas helyzetben az üres kapu mellé lőtt. A fordulást követően a csereként beálló fiatal Tóth Bence egy hatalmas góllal döntötte el a találkozót.​*KÖZÉPDÖNTŐ, 5. FORDULÓ:*
*B csoport: *
*Újpest FC - Ferencváros 0-1* (0-0)
*Gólszerző:* Tóth Bence (55.)
​​


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 1)

Sziasztok, ha van kedvetek hallgassátok meg A Pátria Rádió riportja a... Melittával és Elkével van egyenlőre riport benne. Nesztle tagunk készítette a riportot. Köszönet érte. 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

*U17-es Eb-selejtező, Svájc: Vereséggel búcsúztunk a tornától*
​2010. 03. 31. 17.00 <RIGHT> 




*U17-es válogatottunk kedden lejátszotta utolsó mérkőzését a Svájcban megrendezett Eb-selejtező elitkörben. A mieink ellenfele a házigazdák együttese volt, s korosztályos csapatunk 1-0-ás félidő után 3-1-es vereséget szenvedett a helvét együttestől, amely sikerével megszerezte a továbbjutást érő első helyet. A mieink gólját Adorján Krisztián szerezte az 52. percben. *
A csoport másik meccsén Németország 4-1-re verte Szerbiát.

Csapatunk Dombó Dávid - Poór Patrik, Tóth Ferenc, Magyar Benjámin, Bodó Norbert - Nagy Gergő (Erdélyi László a 69. percben), Hajdú Ádám - Papp Máté (Vass Patrik a szünetben), Adorján Krisztián, Fejes János (Serfőző Bence a 21. percben) - Vécsei Bálint összeállításban játszott.

Élénken kezdett a hazai csapat, de első gólja számára szerencsés körülmények között született: a labda Hajdú Ádámról pattant a hálóba. A helvétek a 23. percben növelték előnyüket, Vuleta tíz méterről fejelt a hálóba. A második félidőben Svájc újabb gólt szerzett, a 43. percben egy szöglet után Savic fejelt Dombó Dávid kapujába. A mieink játéka eddigre feljavult, s az 52. percben fiataljaink szépítettek, Vécsei Bálint átadása után Adorján Krisztián éles szögből, kilenc méterről helyezett a jobb alsó sarokba. Az eredmény ezután már nem változott, a hazai gárda 3-1-re győzött.

- Az első félidőt sajnos odaajándékoztunk a svájciaknak, és ez attól függetlenül igaz, hogy jó csapatuk van - mondta honlapunknak a találkozó lefújása után Tuboly Frigyes szövetségi edző. - A második játékrészben már jobban futballoztunk, de ez ezúttal kevésnek bizonyult. 
A másik összecsapáson Németország 4-1-re nyert Szerbia ellen.

*A csoport végeredménye:
*1. Svájc 6 pont
2. Németország 6 pont
3. Szerbia 4 pont
4. Magyarország 1 pont


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 2)

*Soproni Liga 21.Forduló*


*Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC - DVSC TEVA*
*2010. április 02. 19:00 *

*Paksi FC - MTK Budapest *
*2010. április 03. 15:00 *

*Budapest Honvéd - Győri ETO *
*2010. április 03. 15:00 *

*Kecskeméti TE - Ereco - Lombard Pápa *
*2010. április 03. 15:00 *

*Vasas - DVTK *
*2010. április 03. 15:00 *

*Ferencváros - Kaposvári Rákóczi FC *
*2010. április 03. 17:30 *

*ZTE FC - Videoton FC *
*2010. április 11. 17:30 *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Autóbaleset után: soha többé nem játszhat a bőcsi focista!*


*Szakszon Gábor, az NB II-es Bőcs 28 éves labdarúgója olyan súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett, hogy többé nem léphet pályára profi focistaként. *
​<!-- Adserver zone (js): 40599, samsungsport_cikk_billboard -{{{ --><SCRIPT language=javascript type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40599&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​<!-- }}} -->
*Mint arról beszámoltunk, húsvét hétfő délutánján a Gönc-Hidasnémeti útszakaszon Szakszon Gábor nem az útvonalvezetésnek megfelelően választotta meg autója sebességét, elvesztette uralmát Opel személygépkocsija fölött, majd egy fának, aztán egy bokornak, és ismét egy fának csapódott autójával. *

*A focistát a mentők súlyos sérülésekkel szállították kórházba. A baleset körülményeit az Encsi Rendőrkapitányság Közlekedésrendészeti osztálya vizsgálja. Szakszon Gábor egyedül utazott az autóban, miután hazavitte egyik csapattársát, rokonaihoz tartott Hidasnémetibe.*

*Szakszon súlyos csigolya- és mellkasi sérüléseket szenvedett az ütközés során, helikopterrel szállították a miskolci idegsebészetre. Azonnal megoperálták, de az orvosok rossz hírekkel szolgáltak állapotáról: sérülései olyan súlyosak, hogy a játékos többé nem léphet pályára. *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 7)

*David Beckham a konyhában lábadozik!*

2010.04.06.


Mivel tölti a lábadozás idejét egy sérült focista? Erre valószínűleg nincs bejáratott válasz. Vannak olyanok, aki kaszinóba járnak, mások önsajnálattal töltik napjaikat és a Play Station is nagy népszerűségnek örvend. David Beckham főzőtudományát tökéletesíti.


David Beckham már korábban eldicsekedett főzőtudományával. 

Arról nem is beszélve, hogy a futball- és stílusikon takarítani is szeret. A sztárfocista unatkozik. Szegény David nemrégen műtött lába miatt nem edzhet, így Los Angeles-i otthonában próbálja agyoncsapni az időt. Milánóban egy héten háromszor járt a sztár egy olasz főzőiskolába, ahol a tésztaételek tökéletes elkészítését tanulta. És amit ott tanult, most gyakran gyakorolja. Sőt, három kuktája is akadt a 11 éves Brooklyn, a 7 éves Romeo és az 5 éves Cruz Beckham személyében. "Szeretném, ha a fiaim is tudnák, milyen egyszerű és nagyszerű tésztaételeket lehet készíteni rövid idő alatt. És így én sem felejtem el, amit Milánóban tanultam" - mondta David. Ezalatt Victoria mit csinál? Nem tudjuk, lehet elmosogatja a fiúk főzőórája után a rengeteg mosatlant.​


----------



## radobea (2010 Április 7)

*real*

A legjobbak a Real és a Barcelona....az lenne 1 igazi meccs.....de addig is mostanában maradnak a tv2-ős meccsek


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Bajnokok Ligája: Lyon-Bayern elődöntő lesz*


*Óriási küzdelmet hozott a Manchester United-Bayern München BL-negyeddöntő visszavágója, amely végén a bajorok örülhettek. Ellenfelük az elődöntőben a Lyon lesz.*










*Manchester United (angol) - Bayern München (német) 3-2 
*
A mennyet, majd a poklot is megjárta a United, amelyben szűk egy órán keresztül pályán volt a Münchenben megsérült Wayne Rooney is, akiről az hírlett, hogy nem játszhat a visszavágón. A vörös ördögök a 3. percben Gibson lapos bombája után máris továbbjutásra álltak, mivel Münchenben a bajorok 2-1-re nyertek. A 7. percben már nem csak idegenben lőtt több góllal állt elődöntőbe jutásra az MU, mivel ekkor Nani sarokkal vette be Butt kapuját. A szünet előtt két gól is esett. Nani a léc alá, majd Olic a bal alsó sarokba lőtte a labdát. A második félidőben kiállították a Manchesterből Rafaelt, a bajorok pedig ezután sikeresen üldözték a továbbjutást érő egy gólt. Ezt Robben a 74. percben parádés mozdulattal bombázta a labdát a kapu jobb oldalába. A Bayern 4-4-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt több góllal jutott az elődöntőbe.



*Bordeaux (francia) - Lyon (francia) 1-0 
*
Jóval izgalomnetesebb volt a gall derbi a manchesteri ütközetnél. A találkozó egyetlen gólját a marokkói Samah szerezte a 45. percben, de ez is kevés volt a Girondins-nek, mivel a Lyon odahaza 3-1-re nyert, így 3-2-vel az Olympique jutott tovább az elődöntőbe, ahol a Bayern vár rá.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Kész az NB I utolsó fordulóinak menetrendje *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*
*Május 23-án zárul a szezon!*​ 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A Soproni Liga finisben is fordulónként négy-négy mérkőzés kerül képernyőre.*​ 





A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség versenybizottsága elkészítette a *Soproni Liga 24-30. fordulójának órarendjét,* a bajnokság utolsó mérkőzéseit május 23-án rendezik meg. A bajnoki finisben is fordulónként négy-négy mérkőzés kerül képernyőre. 

Mivel a 21. fordulóban a világítás meghibásodása miatt elmaradt Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC - DVSC-TEVA mérkőzést a Duna TV közvetítésre jelölte ki, az április 20-án, kedden sorra kerülő találkozó 19 órakor kezdődik majd. 

*A Soproni Liga 24. fordulójának programja: 

Április 23., péntek*

DVSC-TEVA - Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 óra Duna TV 

*Április 24., szombat*

Újpest FC - Paksi FC 15 óra Sport TV 
KTE-Ereco - ZTE FC 17 óra 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Budapest Honvéd 17 óra 
Videoton FC - FTC 17.30 Sport TV 
Győri ETO - Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC 18 óra 

*Április 25., vasárnap*

MTK Budapest - Vasas 17.30 Sport TV 
DVTK - Szombathelyi Haladás 18 óra ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Platini bekeményített!*

*Michel Platini, az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) elnöke két hónapos határidőt adott az ukránoknak arra, hogy a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság előkészületeiben utolérjék magukat.*

"Ukrajnának két hónapja van, hogy megmutassa, mit tud. Nem húzhatjuk tovább az időt" - nyilatkozta a francia sportvezető azt követően, hogy kétnapos látogatása végén találkozott Viktor Janukovics ukrán elnökkel.

Platini múlt héten azt nyilatkozta, igen aggasztónak tartja, hogy a lvivi stadion építési munkálatai nem haladnak. Szintén elégedetlenül beszélt arról, hogy a döntő tervezett helyszínének, azaz a kijevi létesítménynek a felújítása során is csúszás tapasztalható.

Az UEFA 2008 szeptemberében mindkét országot figyelmeztette az előkészületek lassúsága miatt, s ugyan tavaly decemberben a szövetség Ukrajnában Kijev mellett Harkivot, Lvivet és Donyecket is hivatalos helyszínnek nyilvánította, Platini azóta többször is aggodalmának adott hangot az ukrajnai helyzettel kapcsolatban.

A sportvezető szerint Lengyelországban minden rendben halad, s úgy véli, Kijevben a szokottnál zordabb tél hátráltatta a munkálatokat, de nem lesz gond a fővárosban. Hozzátette, ha a kijevi stadion mégsem készül el, akkor Ukrajna egyáltalán nem lesz házigazdája az Eb-nek.​<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var MyCikk = sysuri.substr(sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') + 1, sysuri.lastIndexOf('.') - sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') - 1); function commentMeghiv () { if (foglalt==0) { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); window.clearInterval(commentTimer); } } if (foglalt == 1) { var commentTimer=setInterval("commentMeghiv ()",500); } else { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); } </SCRIPT>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*A sérült Beckham szexmaratonnal "ütötte el az időt"*​ 

*A gyermekáldás érdekében napi ötször kellett Davidnak ágyba bújnia párjával.*​ 
*Victoria Beckham párjával szexmaratont tartott a hosszú hétvégén* - tudta meg az egyik brit bulvárlap.​ 
Posh régóta szeretne három fia mellé egy kislányt is, így az élvezet mellett a teherbe esés is fontos volt számára a karib-szigeteki pihenésen.​ 
A gyermekáldás érdekében *napi ötször kellett Davidnak ágyba bújnia párjával.* A lap szerint a sérüléssel bajlodó focistát teljesen kifárasztotta felesége.​ 
Hamarosan kiderül, hogy sikeres volt-e a Karib-szigeteken töltött néhány nap.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Elhunyt Varga Zoltán!*

*65 éves volt a Ferencváros legendája!*



 

*Ferencváros legendás játékosát a futballpályán érte a halál.*




​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>10 percet játszott egy öregfiúk meccsen, sajnos a Danubia-pályán megrendezett meccs volt az utolsó, amin pályára lépett - mondta az FTC.hu megkeresésére a Varga Zoltánnal remek kapcsolatokat ápoló Bánki József. 

*Varga Zoltán* 1961 és 68 között négy bajnoki címet szerzett a Ferencvárossal. Tizenkét alkalommal szerepelt a válogatottban és 2 gólt szerzett. Az 1964-es spanyolországi Európa-bajnokságon bronzérmet szerző csapat rgajaként debütált a válogatottban. 1966-ban részt vett az angliai világbajnokságon, de sárülése miatt nem léphetett pályára.​ 




<CENTER>




*Varga Zoltán az F1-es pilóták elleni mérkőzésen*​ 
1964-ben a tokió olimpián aranyérmet szerzett csapat tagja. Négyszeres olimpiai válogatott. Az 1968-as mexikóvárosi olimpián is a keret tagja volt, de a mérkőzések megkezdése előtt elhagyta az olimpiai tábort és nem tért vissza Magyarországra.​ 
Németországban 1971-ben a berlini Hertha BSC, míg három évvel később Hollandiában az Ajax Amsterdam színeiben szerzett bajnoki bronzérmet.​ 
1977-ben elvégezte a kölni labdarúgó edzőképző főiskolát. Németországi edzősködés után 1996-ban megkapta a Ferencváros kispadját, ám alig egy évvel később menesztették. Varga Zoli azután volt edző Kispesten, Dunaújvárosban, Diósgyőrött és Győrben is.</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/ojVffg8DbPw&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 

*Isten veled, Zoli!*
2010. ápr. 9. 23:34 - írta ThuryGabor

Az én gyermekkoromban azért akartak a srácok futballisták lenni, mert olyanok játszottak, mint Varga Zoltán. Isten áldotta tehetség volt, noha csak 12-szeres válogatottságig vitte. Valahogy ragadt hozzá a labda. Rúgótechnikája páratlan volt, mert a tehetsége mellé szorgalom is párosult. Ez akkoriban ritkaságszámba ment. Hihetetlen érzéke volt az összjátékhoz, labdáinak szeme volt. A 16-os környékéről lőtt szabadrúgásaiban mindig benne volt a gól. Egy Fradi–Újpest meccsen oda-vissza kötényt adott Noskó Ernőnek, a szigorú újpesti beállósnak, ez a cselekedete még Esterházy Péter írót is megihlette.
Egy David Beckhammel kapcsolatos cikkben le mertem írni, hogy az angol Varga Zoli cipőjét sem vihette volna – már ami a talentum összehasonlítását illeti –, a szerkesztők kihúzták a mondatot, de aki látta játszani, nem tartja túlzónak a megállapítást. Persze a maiak azt mondják, hogy akkoriban még kocka alakú volt a labda. Lehet, de Zoli jól bánt vele. Flegma könnyedséggel ugrott fel a 16-oson ollózni, s nem egyszer gól lett a vége. Ha hozzá került a labda, mindig valami váratlan megoldásra lehetett számítani.
Emlékszem, 1968 szeptemberében Honvéd–Fradi volt a Népstadionban, s a zöld-fehérek a meccs végén szabadrúgáshoz jutottak, ahogyan Szepesi a jobb tájékozódás érdekében szokta volt mondani, a Keleti pályaudvar felé eső kapura. Már elindultam hazafelé, de megálltam, mert Varga – ki más? – készülődött a szabadrúgáshoz. Illetve az volt a megdöbbentő, hogy nem készülődött, hanem úgy húszról, nekifutás nélkül, a sorfal felett benyeste a felső sarokba. Ezzel nyert az FTC 1:0-ra. De akkor még nem tudtam, hogy már ritkán hallok felőle. Néhány héttel később egy vasárnap délután a Móricz Zsigmond körtéren a rikkancs ezzel adta el a Hétfői Híreket: „Varga Zoltán disszidált a mexikói olimpián!” Mérhetetlen űrt éreztem 13évesen – pedig akkor nem csak ő volt az egyetlen klasszis a magyar pályákon. Külföldi karrierjéről nagyon keveset lehetett tudni, akkoriban nem szerették a disszidenseket, még ha zsenik voltak akkor sem. Olykor a Szabad Európa Rádióban Cseke László a szombati és vasárnapi Tinédzser parti közben bemondta, ha a Varga zseniálisan játszott a Herthában. Volt, hogy oktatta a Beckenbauer-féle Bayern Münchent. Aztán jött a bundabotrány...
A rendszerváltozás után ő is gyakrabban járt haza: ott volt Albert Flóri 50. születésnapjára rendezett meccsén 1991-ben, a telt házas publikum legalább annyira volt kíváncsi Zolira, mint az ünnepeltre. Remekül futballozott. Aztán amikor 1996-ban a Fradi edzője lett, az első edzésen fürtökben lógtak rajta az emberek. Sírva fogadták az egykori klasszist. Vargának is bepárásodott a szeme, talán akkor gondolt először arra, nem biztos, hogy jól döntött, amikor elhagyta az országot. Aztán levezette az edzést. Helyből adogatta be a szögleteket, szabadrúgásokat gyakoroltatott Hrutkával.
Nem sokkal később ismét haragba került a világgal... Így élte az életét, megosztó személyiség volt, olyan aki az egyik kezével lerombolta, amit a másikkal felépített. Élete torzó maradt. Játékosként és edzőként is.
De ez most az érzelmek helye. Az elmúlt ifjúság egy darabja.
Talán nem véletlen, hogy futballozás közben érte a halál. Biztos jól játszott…

*Isten veled, Zoli!*

Thury Gábor






​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Labdarúgás: a Soproni Liga és a topligák mai programja*

*Két nagy rangadót is rendeznek ma az európai labdarúgó-topligákban: Spanyolországban a Real Madrid fogadja a Barcelonát, míg Németországban a Bayern München a Leverkusen vendége lesz. Hazánkban az MTK–Ferencváros örökrangadó emelkedik ki a kínálatból.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A külföldi mérkőzések alakulását livescore-formátumban tekintheti meg honlapunkon, míg a magyar meccsekről, valamint a Real Madrid–Barcelona találkozóról élő, szöveges tudósítással jelentkezünk.
 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*A SZOMBATI PROGRAM* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*SOPRONI LIGA*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Debrecen–Paks*</TD><TD>*15.00*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kecskemét–Bp. Honvéd*</TD><TD>*16.30*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*MTK–Ferencváros*</TD><TD>*17.30*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Diósgyőr–Pápa*</TD><TD>*18.00*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Kaposvár–Vasas*</TD><TD>*18.00*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Győr–Haladás*

</TD><TD>*18.00*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*PREMIER LEAGUE*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hull–Burnley</TD><TD>16.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>West Ham United–Sunderland

</TD><TD>16.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*FA–KUPA, ELŐDÖNTŐ
*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Aston Villa–Chelsea

</TD><TD>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*SERIE A*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Napoli–Parma</TD><TD>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fiorentina–Inter

</TD><TD>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*PRIMERA DIVISIÓN*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Málaga–Sevilla</TD><TD>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Tenerife–Valladolid</TD><TD>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Villarreal–Sporting Gijón</TD><TD>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Xerez–Getafe</TD><TD>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Real Madrid–Barcelona

</TD><TD>22.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*BUNDESLIGA*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hannover–Schalke</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Hertha BSC–Stuttgart</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hoffenheim–Köln</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Mainz–Dortmund</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Werder Bremen–Freiburg</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Leverkusen–Bayern München</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Soproni Liga: rendőröket dobáltak meg az MTK-Fradi után - négy sérült*


*Négy rendőr könnyebben megsérült, amikor szurkolók megdobálták őket az MTK–Ferencváros meccset követően – tájékoztatta a BRFK sajtóügyeletese szombat este az MTI-t.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->Sass Oszkár közlése szerint még a stadionban kiemeltek egy embert a tömegből, mert petárdát dobott a pályára. A mérkőzést követően további három személyt állítottak elő, ők a Népligetnél megrongáltak egy villamost. További egy rongálót azért állítottak elő, mert egy rendőrmotorban tett kárt.
Ugyancsak előállítottak egy szurkolót, amiért nekitámadt a rendőröknek, vele szemben hivatalos személy elleni erőszak miatt indul eljárás.
A sajtóügyeletes tájékoztatása szerint fél kilenc körül állt helyre a rend a Népligetnél.
Az MTI helyszínen tartózkodó tudósítója azt látta, hogy csapatszállító-járművek érkeznek a Népligethez, és többeket igazoltatnak egy buszmegállóban. Az esti órákban a történtek miatt jelentősen lelassult a forgalom a környéken – jelentette az MTI tudósítója.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Varga Zoltánra emlékezett a Hertha*

2010. 04. 12. 15.19​






<RIGHT>​








*"Csak a futballnak élt, és futball közben szólították magukhoz az angyalok" - nyilatkozta Varga Zoltán tragikus halála kapcsán Werner Gegenbauer, a berlini Hertha BSC elnöke.*​






A Ferencváros és a magyar válogatott egykori labdarúgója - aki múlt pénteken, 65 éves korában Budapesten egy öregfiúk-mérkőzés során vesztette életét - 1970 és 1972 között volt a Hertha játékosa, és a fővárosi közönség egyik legnagyobb kedvence.​ 

A későbbiekben Király Gábort, most pedig Dárdai Pált soraiban tudó klub vezetője mély megrendüléssel nyilatkozott hétfőn a hirtelen elhunyt magyar labdarúgóról.​


"Valamennyiünket rendkívül lesújtott Varga Zoltán hirtelen halála" - mondta a Bild című lapnak. Gegenbauer *"igazi Hertha-játékosnak" nevezte Vargát, aki - mint visszaemlékezett - rendkívüli tehetség volt, tudásával lenyűgözte a közönséget és a társait is. Az elnök szerint valódi labdaművész volt, és "művészete örökké emlékezetes marad".*​


A magyar labdarúgó 1970-ben, a belga Standard Liege ellen játszotta első mérkőzését a kék-fehérek színeiben. 1972-ig összesen 34 alkalommal öltötte magára a Hertha mezét, és kilenc gólt szerzett.​


A Bild hétfői számában megszólalt néhány egykori csapattárs is. A 64 esztendős Erich Beer szerint Varga volt a legjobb futballista, akivel valaha is együtt játszott. *Csillogó technikájú és elegáns volt, aki emellett páratlan pontossággal lőtt.*​


Beer visszaemlékezett arra: az edzések után mindig abban versenyeztek, hogy ki tudja többször eltalálni a kapufát, de egyetlenegyszer sem sikerült nyernie.​


Hasonlóan nyilatkozott Vargáról egy másik ex-herthás, a román válogatott magyar származású volt labdarúgója, Gergely László is. "Sírtam, amikor értesültem Zoltán haláláról, és megittam egy pálinkát a legjobb barátom emlékére" - nyilatkozta Gergely, aki ma is Németországban él.​


*Az egyik legnevesebb berlini sportújságíró úgy emlékezett a magyar labdarúgóra:*​


*"Ha a futball bor lenne, Vargát a legérettebb pezsgő címe illetné meg".*​






* IN MEMORIAM VARGA ZOLTÁN 1945-2010*

<EMBED height=175 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aQbDswWy8HE&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*AC Milan: májusban Washingtonban lép pályára Leonardo csapata*



 



*Amerikai hírügynökségi jelentések szerint május 26-án Washingtonban lép pályára az olasz AC Milan.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->Leonardo együttese az MLS-ben szereplő D.C. United vendége lesz a Robert F. Kennedyről elnevezett RFK Stadionban május 26-án. Ez lesz a két csapat történetének első összecsapása.
A mérkőzést a D. C. United elnöke, Kevin Payne jelentette be. A sportvezető elmondta, ez a találkozó egy nagy próbatétel a csapata számára, de a jövőben másik két európai együttest is szeretnének vendégül látni.​*Liverpool: még nem dőlt el, hogy véget ért-e Fernando Torres szezonja*







*Fernando Torres, a Liverpool és a spanyol válogatott labdarúgója hétfőn egy térdspecialistához fordult Spanyolországban, hogy kivizsgáltassa sérülését. A pontos diagnózis azonban még várat magára.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->*„Ma délután Fernando Torrest megvizsgálta egy térdspecialista Spanyolországban. Kapott egy kezelést, ami a hét következő napjaiban is így lesz"*





– adta hírül a Liverpool honlapja. A klub azonban egyelőre még nem tudja, hogy mennyi időt kell kihagynia az Európa-bajnok támadónak.
A szezon korábbi részében Torresnek már ki kellett hagynia hat hetet, akkor jobb térdében sérült meg a porc. Az, hogy most mennyi ideig kényszerül a lelátóra, a hét folyamán fog kiderülni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*VB 2010 *
*A francia kapitány figyelmeztette játékosait, Henryval és Vieirával pedig számol*

*Domenech: Az egónak nincs helye a csapatban*​ 
*A francia válogatott labdarúgóinak el kell felejteniük saját érdekeiket, ha el akarnak utazni a dél-afrikai világbajnokságra a nemzeti csapattal. Legalábbis Raymond Domenech szövetségi kapitány mindenkit figyelmeztetett: az egónak nincs helye együttesében.*​ 
Raymond Domenech, a francia válogatott szövetségi kapitánya egy hónap múlva, május 11-én hirdeti ki keretét a dél-afrikai világbajnokságra. A szakember azonban figyelmeztette játékosait: ha kell, a június elsejei határidőig is módosít együttesén, mivel olyan futballistát nem visz magával, aki nem az együttes érdekeit tartja szem előtt.​ 
„Játékosaimnak okosan kell dönteniük, és el kell felejteniük az egójukat, mivel az egyetlen dolog, ami fontos, az a csapat, nem pedig ők. Ha ezt nem értik meg, akkor szükségem lesz egy pisztolyra. Csak június egyig kell leadnunk a végleges keretet" – mondta Domenech a francia L'Équipe sportnapilapnak.​ 
A kapitány elmondta, a balul sikerült 2008-as Európa-bajnokságon túl nagy volt a korkülönbség alakulata fiatalabb és rutinosabb tagjai között. Ezúttal azonban kiegyensúlyozottabb válogatottal szeretne a vb-re utazni. Mindenesetre Domenech nem vetette el a 32 éves Thierry Henry és a 33 esztendős Patrick Vieira beválogatását.
„A megfelelő időben meghozzuk a döntést. Minden aspektusból meg kell vizsgálnunk a helyzetet, de még van egy hónapunk a kerethirdetésre. Mindig bíztam a nagy játékosokban, és Henry ebbe a kategóriába tartozik" – mondta a szakember.
„Nem volt könnyű kiharcolnunk a vébészereplést, és a keretet sem lesz könnyű meghatározni. Nem könnyű, mivel sokan sérültek vagy nem játszanak rendszeresen. Mindenesetre a gyönyörű gyermekek néha nehéz szüléssel jönnek a világra" – jelentette ki Domenech.
A francia válogatott a házigazda Dél-Afrikával, valamint Uruguayjal és Mexikóval került össze a vb A-csoportjában. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Foci vb 2010: Beckenbauer szerint a címvédő szóba se jöhet*
2010. 04. 14. 07.57

 <RIGHT> 




*Franz Beckenbauer egykori világklasszis labdarúgó szerint a címvédő olaszoknak nem sok esélyük van a négy évvel ezelőtti sikerük megismétlésére a június 11-én rajtoló dél-afrikai világbajnokságon.*

*"Spanyolország és Brazília az én favoritom. Ezt a két gárdát szorosan követi a német és az angol együttes"*
- jelentette ki a Bild című lap keddi számában a játékosként és szakvezetőként is világbajnok futballista.

Beckenbauer hozzátette, hogy Argentína és Olaszország győzelmére vajmi kis esélyt lát.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Döntetlent játszottak Vadóczék*
2010. 04. 14. 21.08

 <RIGHT> 




*A magyar válogatott Vadócz Krisztiánnal felálló Osasuna döntetlent ért el a vendég Málaga ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 32. fordulójának szerdai mérkőzésén.*

A magyar középpályás végigjátszotta az összecsapást.

*Primera División, 32. forduló:
Atlético Madrid-Xerez 1-2 (1-1)
gól:* Forlán (12.), illetve Bermejo (9.), Armenteros (72.)
*Osasuna-Málaga 2-2 (1-1)
g:* Pandiani (10., 48.), illetve Caicedo (31.), Baha (76.)
*piros lap:* Sergio (90.), illetve Gonzales (90.)
*Racing Santander-Espanyol 3-1 (1-1)
g:* Tchite (37., 50., mindkettőt 11-esből), Arana (90.), illetve Ivan Alonso (33.)
*piros lap:* Kameni (Espanyol, 46.)
*Real Zaragoza-Real Mallorca 1-1 (1-1)
g*: Suazo (22.), illetve Rúben (13.)
*később:*
FC Barcelona-Deportivo La Coruna 22

*kedden játszották:*​*
Sporting Gijón-Tenerife 0-2 (0-0)
gól:​*Martinez (70.), Alfaro (87.)
*Valladolid-Sevilla 2-1 (1-0)
gól*: Costa (42.), Manucho (54.), illetve Cala (83.)
*Getafe-Villarreal 3-0 (0-0)
gól:* Miku (56.), Mané (72.), Miku (86.)

* csütörtök:
*Almería-*Real Madrid 20 ó
*Valencia-Athletic Bilbao 22​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Megemlékezés a szombati mérkőzések előtt*
2010. 04. 16. 21.55


<RIGHT> 




*A tragikus körülmények között elhunyt Lech Kaczynski lengyel elnök temetésének napja miatt a magyar kormány gyásznapot rendelt el 2010. április 17-re.*

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség kéri, hogy valamennyi osztályban a szombati bajnoki mérkőzések előtt a jelenlévők egy perces csönddel adózzanak a lengyel államfő emlékének.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Sovány előnyt szerzett a Bayern*
*2010. 04. 21. 22.58*

<RIGHT> 




*A Bayern München hazai pályán egygólos győzelmet aratott szerdán az Olympique Lyon felett a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjének első mérkőzésén.*

A győztes gólt Arjen Robben szerezte a paprikás hangulatú, két kiállítással tarkított találkozó 69. percében. A bajorok közül Franck Ribéry, míg a franciáknál Jeremy Toulalan kapott piros lapot, így egyikük sem játszhat a visszavágón, amelyet jövő kedden rendeznek Lyonban.

*Bajnokok Ligája, elődöntő, 1. mérkőzés:
Bayern München (német)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 1-0 (0-0)
gól:* Robben (69.)
*piros lap:* Ribéry (37.), illetve Toulalan (54.)

* Bayern München:*

Butt - Lahm, van Buyten, Demichelis, Contento - Robben (Altintop, 85.), Schweinsteiger, Pranjic (Gomez, 63.), Ribery - Müller - Olic (Tyimoscsuk, 47.)

* Olympique Lyon:*

Lloris - Reveillere, Cris, Toulalan, Cissokho - Gonalons, Ka:llström - Ederson (Bastos, 71.), Pjanic (Makoun, 55.), Delgado (Govou, 79.) - Lopez

Az első félidőben a Bayern akarata érvényesült a pályán, a csoportkörben a Debrecent kétszer is legyőző Lyon a hazaiak kapujáig sem igazán jutott el. A hazaiak fölényük és helyzeteik ellenére nem tudtak vezetést szerezni, majd Ribéry kiállítása megfogta van Gaal együttesét, így a játékrész hajrájában a vendégek is többször veszélyeztettek.

A folytatásban hamar megfogyatkozott a Lyon is, ettől vérszemet kapott a Bayern, és hatalmas elánnal támadott. Robben - ahogy a Manchester elleni negyeddöntő visszavágóján - bombagólt lőtt. Bár a németek próbáltak ismét betalálni, erejük már fogytán volt, s végül be kellett érniük az egygólos előnnyel a szinte végig csak a védekezésre koncentráló, de azt magas szinten művelő Lyon ellen.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Egész Chile leállhat a vb-meccsek idejére*


*Első lépésben az iskolaidőt módosítanák, aztán jöhet a dolgozókat ériintő hasonló javaslat *


*Az iskolaidő átmeneti módosítását javasolják chilei parlamenti képviselők, hogy a diákok élőben követhessék az ország labdarúgó-válogatottjának világbajnoki mérkőzéseit.*

A hivatalos döntés ugyan még nem született meg, de Joaquín Lavín Infante oktatási miniszter már támogatásáról biztosította a felvetést. 
Az ötlet Fidel Espinoza szocialista honatyától származik, aki szerint szabályozás nélkül rendkívül megnőne az igazolatlanul hiányzók száma, már a hondurasiakkal szembeni, június 16-i első mérkőzés alkalmával, amely chilei idő szerint reggel 7:30-kor kezdődik majd. 
A diákokra vonatkozó előterjesztést a dolgozókat érintő hasonló javaslat követheti. 
A dél-amerikai válogatott a nyári dél-afrikai tornán a H-csoportban a hondurasiak mellett a svájciakkal és a spanyolokkal csap össze.​


----------



## csomis (2010 Április 23)

Lesz, de még, hogy lesz.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Tapad a DVSC a Videotonra*
2010. 04. 23. 21.35

<RIGHT>




*A címvédő Debrecen hazai pályán 5-1-re legyőzte a Kaposvárt a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 24. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén, ezzel egy pontra megközelítette a szombaton pályára lépő listavezető Videotont.*

*Soproni Liga, 24. forduló:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Kaposvári Rákóczi 5-1 (0-0)*
Debrecen, 3500 néző, v.: Sulyok

*gólszerzők:* Czvitkovics (53.), Feczesin (57.), Mészáros (60., 63.), Coulibaly (66., 11-esből), illetve Maróti (50.)

*sárga lap*: Komlósi (40.), illetve Godslove (30.), Grúz (52.), Petrók (66.), Kulcsár (83.)

*DVSC-TEVA:*
Verpecz - Bodnár, Komlósi, Mészáros, Laczkó - Yannick (Rezes, 74.), Szélesi, Varga J. (Rudolf, 43.), Czvitkovics - Coulibaly, Feczesin (Szakály P., 78.)

*Kaposvári Rákóczi:*
Milinte - Grúz, Petrók, Zahorecz, Junior - Pest K. (Antanasievic, 83.), Stanic, Maróti (Culum, 85.), Balázs - Oláh, Godslove (Kulcsár, 71.)

A debreceni szurkolók Szakály Péter legutóbbi nyilatkozata miatt - mely szerint meglepte őt és csapatát a ferencvárosi hívek remek biztatása az Üllői úti mérkőzésen, melyhez a piros-fehérek nincsenek hozzászokva - felháborodtak és tiltakozásul nem támogatták csapatukat a találkozó első negyedében.
Eléggé unalmas játékot hozott az első félidő. A címvédésre hajtó hazaiak nem tudtak igazi veszélyt jelenteni a szervezetten futballozó kaposvári együttes kapujára.

A meglepetésre vezetést szerző vendégek találata felpaprikázta a Loki játékosait, akik szűk negyedóra alatt ötször mattolták Milintét. A parádés periódust produkáló Debrecen ismét gólzáporos mérkőzést játszott a somogyiakkal, de ezúttal - ellenben az őszi 4-4-gyel - bezsebelte a három pontot.


*Érvényben maradt a Fradi büntetése*
2010. 04. 23. 18.33

<RIGHT>




*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség fellebbviteli bizottsága pénteki ülésén érvényben hagyta a fegyelmi testület március 30-án hozott döntését, amelynek értelmében a Ferencváros a Vasas elleni bajnokin történt szurkolói rendbontások miatt 500 000 forintos büntetést kapott, s ezen kívül következő két hazai bajnoki mérkőzésén 15-15 fővel emelnie kell a rendezői létszámot.*

Ezeken a találkozókon köteles szövetségi ellenőrt fogadni, és a klubot terhelik az eljárási költségek is.


*Verebes Edzőakadémia a hagyományos magyar stílusért*
2010. 04. 22. 15.46 

<RIGHT>




*A Verebes Edzőakadémia elsősorban azért jött létre, hogy feltámassza a magyar labdarúgó kultúrát és ápolja a magyar edzőlegendák szellemi örökségét - hangzott el az intézmény csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján.*

"Az oktatásra bárki jelentkezhet, legyen az szurkoló, játékos, újságíró vagy akár edző. Segíteni akarunk, s a résztvevők olyat hallhatnak, amit máshol nem. A kurzus elvégzése után nincs vizsga, hiszen ez nem erről szól, mindössze tudást és tapasztalatot akarunk átadni" - mondta a névadó Verebes József.

A részvétel díja 900 forint/óra, a tantárgyak többsége tízórás oktatást tartalmaz. Verebes mellett Kiss László és Ferenczi Attila adja át tudását az érdeklődőknek.

"Nem a papír teszi alkalmassá az embert az edzői pályára. Éppen ezért, aki elvégzi a tanfolyamokat, nem kap olyan papírt, amellyel edző lehet egy csapatnál. Nincs is olyan tervünk, hogy megfúrjuk akár a TF, akár az UEFA edzőképzését" - nyilatkozott a Mágusnak is nevezett szakember, aki a Győrrel kétszer, az MTK-val egyszer nyert bajnokságot és szövetségi kapitányként is tevékenykedett.

Hozzátette, ugyanakkor olyan tudással és tapasztalattal gazdagodhatnak a hallgatók, amelyre máshol nem tehetnek szert. Példaként említette a kiesés elkerüléséért vagy feljutásért, esetleg bajnoki címért küzdő csapat pszichológiai felkészítését.

Az edzőakadémia oktatói szerint a kurzusok a tradicionális magyar stílus, a legkorszerűbb játékelméletek, a magyar futballban szükségszerűnek tartott szemléletváltás, továbbá "a magyar gyökerekkel szinkronban lévő, a hasonló játékelveket valló brazil labdarúgó kultúra" köré épülnek. A játékelmélet Ferenczi, a tapasztalat átadása Verebes, míg a gyakorlati rész Kiss területe lesz.

A három szakember szerint a magyar futball elvesztette hagyományait és identitását, mert az 1960-as években kezdődő hanyatlás után más, éppen akkor sikeres futballkultúrákat próbált másolni. Szerintük azonban a magyar labdarúgók a tradicionális magyar stílussal lehetnek sikeresek, azt megőrizve kellene alkalmazkodni a modern futball fejlődéséhez, ahogy a brazilok is tették.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>


​
<CENTER></CENTER>


​
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## KatherineYork (2010 Április 24)

Foci? No ez az, amihez nem értek!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Soproni Liga: A Ferencváros pontot szerzett Székesfehérváron*
*2010. 04. 25. 06.26*

* <RIGHT> *




*A Soproni Liga 24. fordulójának szombati meccsei közül a legnagyobb érdeklődés minden bizonnyal a Videoton - Ferencváros összecsapást övezte. Az igen küzdelmes, élvezetes találkozón a házigazdák végig nyomás alatt tartották a Fradit, ám nem tudtak gólt szerezni, a meccs gólnélküli döntetlennel zárult.*


A két, a tavasszal egyaránt veretlen együttes megőrizte jó mérlegét, ám a Vidi csak egy ponttal tudta növelni előnyét, így jelenleg két egységgel vezet a Debrecen előtt.

Tököli duplája nem ért pontot
*Újpest FC - Paksi FC 3-2 (2-1)*

*Vezette:* Alvaro Garcia Miquel (Viszokai László, Lémon Oszkár)
*Gólszerző:* Rajczi a 13., Barczi a 18., Simek a 83, illetve Tököli a 43., Tököli a 80. percben

A mérkőzés első igazi helyzete góllal zárult, a 13. percben Dusan Vasiljevic lövése után Kovács Attila középre ütötte a labdát, az érkező Rajczi Péter pedig kilenc méterről a kapu jobb oldalába fejelt (1-0). A lila-fehérek gyorsan növelték is előnyüket, a 18. percben Simek Péter adott remekül középre, Barczi Dávid pedig tíz méterről a bal sarokba helyezett (2-0). A gól után kissé visszavett az Újpest, amit a paksiak a 43. percben ki is használtak a szépítésre: egy hosszan előreívelt labdával Tököli Attila lépett ki a védők közül, majd a tizenhatos vonaláról a kapu jobb oldalába emelt (2-1). A szünet után is nagy volt a küzdelem, de a következő gólra egészen a 80. percig kellett várni, s ekkor ismét a paksi Tököli Attila volt eredményes: Kiss Tamás készítette le a labdát a csatárnak, aki 17 méterről a keresztléc alá perdített (2-2). A 83. percben aztán az Újpest megszerezte a győzelmet jelentő találatot, Simek Péter tört át a védőkön, majd 15 méterről a bal felső sarokba lőtt (3-2).


Kétgólos hátrányt dolgozott le a ZTE

*Kecskeméti TE-Ereco - ZTE FC 2-2 (1-0)*​*
Vezette:​*Andó-Szabó Sándor (Viczián Mátyás, ifj. Kormányos Gábor)
*Gólszerző:* Montvai a 10., Csordás a 66. illetve Rudnevs a 67., Magasföldi a 89. percben
A mérkőzés első időszaka a hazaiak fölényében telt, a KTE játékosai többet birtokolták a labdát, agilisabban futballoztak, s a tizedik percben meg is szerezték a vezetést, Vladan Cukic játszotta meg Montvai Tibort, aki elhúzta a labdát Vlaszák Géza mellett, majd hét méterről az üres kapuba helyezett (1-0). A kapott gól után aktívabbá vált a Zalaegerszeg, de a hazaiak is nagy kedvvel futballoztak, így jó mérkőzést, és mindkét oldalon több helyzetet láthattak a nézők. A találkozó második gólja a 66. percben született meg, Cukic ezúttal Csordás Csabának adott gólpasszt: a csatár megiramodott a védők között majd 11 méterről a jobb alsó sarokba lőtt (2-0). A ZTE nyomban a középkezdés után szépített, Máté Péter emelt középre balról Artjoms Rudnevshez, aki tíz méterről a bal felső sarokba csúsztatott (2-1). A finis nyílt játékot hozott, s az utolsóelőtti percben a kék-fehérek megmentettek egy pontot, Magasföldi József jó 28 méteres szabadrúgása után a labda a háló jobb alsó sarkában kötött ki (2-2). 

Emberhátrányban nem bírta a Pápa
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Budapest Honvéd 0-3 (0-1)
*​*
**Vezette:* Farkas Ádám (Kelemen Attila, Fehér Gyula)
*Gólszerző:* Abraham a 44., Diego a 63., Bajner a 83. percben
*Kiállítva:* Bali a 14. percben
A hazaiak kezdtek jobban, ám a 14. percben létszámhátrányba kerültek, Bali Péter könyökölte le Sorin Botist, s tettéért a hazai támadó piros lapot kapott. Az emberelőnyben futballozó Honvéd átvette az irányítást, egyre aktívabbá és veszélyesebbé vált, és még az első félidőben a vezetést is megszerezte: a 44. percben Diego szabadrúgásból emelt a kapu elé, Abraham pedig öt méterről a hálóba csúsztatott (0-1). A meccs 63. percében a piros-feketék megszerezték második góljukat is, Abraham adott középre jobbról, s bár Diego lövését Szűcs Lajos védte, a kipattanó labdát a brazil középpályás közelről a léc alá fejelte (0-2). A Lombard igyekezett szépíteni, de ez nem sikerült, sőt, a kispestiek a 88. percben megszerezték harmadik góljukat is, a Diego által középre ívelt labdát Bajner Bálint fejelte nyolc méterről a háló jobb oldalába (0-3). Az eredmény ezután már nem változott, a vendégek megszerezték mindhárom pontot. 

A fehérváriak nem tudták legyőzni a Fradit

*Videoton FC - Ferencvárosi TC 0-0
Vezette:* Bede Ferenc (ifj. Tóth Vencel, Medovarszki János)
A két, a tavasszal egyaránt veretlen gárda összecsapása végig nagy iramú, élvezetes játékot, nagy küzdelmet és időnként igen kemény párharcokat hozott. A mérkőzés iramát a Videoton diktálta, a fehérváriak gyorsan és jól adogattak, számos alkalommal kerültek helyzetbe és ezek jelentős részét pontos lövéssel is fejezték be. A Ferencváros fiatal kapusa, Megyeri Balázs azonban nagyszerűen védett, a házigazdák képtelenek voltak bevenni hálóját. A Fradi zömmel kontrákra kényszerült, de a zöld-fehérek játékába meglehetősen sok hiba csúszott, a Fradi sokkal kevesebb veszélyt okozott, mint a hazai együttes. A kilencven perc alatt nem született gól, az FTC pontot szerzett Székesfehérváron. A döntetlent a Videoton nem csupán azért fájlalhatja, mert közelebb állt a győzelemhez ellenfelénél, hanem azért is, mert előnye így két pontra olvadt a tabella második helyén álló bajnoki címvédő, a DVSC-TEVA előtt. 

Csak szépíteni tudott a Nyíregyháza

*Győri ETO - Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC 2-1 (1-0)
*​*
**Vezette: *Szabó Zsolt (Erős Gábor, Vámos Tibor)
*Gólszerző:* Kink a 34., Kink a 49. illetve Kovacevic a 86. percben 
*Kiállítva:* Babic a 84. percben
Az inkább nagy taktikai csatát, mint látványos játékot hozó meccsen a hazaiak futballoztak mezőnyfölényben, a Győr végig kézben tartotta az irányítást, s a zöld-fehérek a 34. percben a vezetést is megszerezték, Szabó Ottó gurított Tarmo Kinkhez, aki 16 méterről egy lövőcsel után a jobb alsó sarokba lőtt (1-0). Az érezhetően megkönnyebbült ETO-játékosok ezután lazábban, kombinatívabban futballoztak, és a 49. percben megduplázták előnyüket, ezúttal Rati Aleksidze tálalt Kink elé, az észt csatár pedig 22 méterről bombázott a bal sarokba (2-0). A 84. percben tíz főre olvadt a hazai gárda, Valentin Babic rúgott bele Predrag Bosnjakba, amiért a győri játékos piros lapot kapott. A Nyíregyháza a meccs végén szépített, a 86. percben Abdelali szabadrúgása után Zeljko Kovacevic passzolt közelről a hálóba (2-1), ám a mérkőzést így is a győriek nyerték meg.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Ligakupa: Idei első serlegéért hajt a DVSC*
2010. 04. 27. 17.01

<RIGHT> 





*Első trófeáját szerezheti meg az idei szezonban a bajnoki címvédő Debrecen labdarúgócsapata, amely a Paks együttesével csap össze Kecskeméten, a Ligakupa szerdai döntőjében.*

A Magyar Kupa fináléjában is érdekelt hajdúságiak az NB I 24. fordulójának múlt pénteki mérkőzésén 5-1-re győztek a vendég Kaposvár ellen, míg a paksiak szombaton pont nélkül távoztak az Újpest stadionjából - azaz a főpróba a DVSC-nek sikerült jobban.

A hajdúságiak legveszélyesebb csatára, a nyártól az olasz Genovában futballozó Rudolf Gergely az első vizsgálatok szerint részleges bokaszalag-szakadást szenvedett a Kaposvárral vívott találkozón, s aligha léphet pályára a kupadöntőben.

Herczeg András, a Debrecen vezetőedzője a klub hivatalos honlapjának elmondta, ahogyan a Ligakupa eddigi mérkőzésein, a kecskeméti fináléban is szerepet kapnak majd a fiatal játékosok is.
Kis Károly, a Paksi FC vezetőedzője az egyesület weboldalának nyilatkozva kijelentette, kiemelten kezelik a találkozót, s büszkék arra, hogy a fináléba vezető úton többek között a ZTE-t, az Újpestet és a Ferencvárost is sikerült legyőzniük.

"Így bekerülni a döntőbe nem kis fegyvertény - tette hozzá a Gellei Imrét két hete váltó szakvezető. - Ellenfelünk egy remek csapat, amely több fronton is helyt tud állni, de a futballistáink nagyon motiváltak. Ha mindenki ugyanúgy teszi a dolgát, mint az eddigi Ligakupa-meccseken, akkor ugyanannyi esélyünk van az aranyéremre, mint a Debrecennek."

A középdöntőből mindkét együttes veretlenül jutott be a fináléba, s mindkettő először lehet Ligakupa-győztes. A találkozóra Paksról és Debrecenből is ingyenes buszjáratokkal viszik a szurkolókat a kecskeméti Széktói Stadionba, a drukkereknek csak a belépő árát kell leszurkolniuk.

A 18 órakor kezdődő összecsapás előtt a helyszínen kerül sor a női Magyar Kupa döntőjére, amelyet a Ferencváros és az MTK csapatai vívnak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*FIFA-világranglista: Brazília az élen, hazánk négy helyet visszaesve az 56.*​ 

*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség (FIFA) legfrissebb világranglistáján Brazília átvette a vezetést Spanyolországtól, Magyarország négy helyet visszaesve az 56. pozíciót foglalja el.*​ 
<!-- .cikkhead -->Spanyolország öt hónapig vezette a FIFA világranglistáját, most az eddigi második Brazília vette át az első helyet. Az első tízben helyet cserélt Hollandia és Portugália a harmadik és a negyedik helyen, Argentína két helyet javított.​ 
*Magyarország négy helyet esett vissza, így jelenleg az 56. pozíciót foglalja el.*​ 
*FIFA-VILÁGRANGLISTA *​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>1. ( 2.) Brazília 1611 pont </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>2. ( 1.) Spanyolország 1565 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>3. ( 4.) Portugália 1249 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>4. ( 3.) Hollandia 1221</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>5. ( 5.) Olaszország 1184 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>6. ( 6.) Németország 1107 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>7. ( 9.) Argentína 1084</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>8. ( 7.) Anglia 1068 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>9. (10.) Horvátország 1052</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>10. ( 8.) Franciaország 1044</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>...
56. (52.) MAGYARORSZÁG 567​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Labdarúgás: elődöntő a BL-ben, döntő a Ligakupában és a női MK-ban*


*Tekintse meg az európai labdarúgó-porond szerdai **mérkőzés-**kínálatát, amelyből messze kiemelkedik a 3–1-es olasz előnyről induló Barcelona–Internazionale BL-elődöntő visszavágója.*

*LABDARÚGÁS, A SZERDAI MENETREND*

*BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA-ELŐDÖNTŐ, VISSZAVÁGÓ*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Barcelona (spanyol)–Internazionale (olasz)</TD><TD align=left>20.45

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*MAGYAR LIGAKUPA-DÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Debreceni VSC-TEVA–Paksi FC</TD><TD align=left>18 (Kecskemét)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*NŐI MAGYAR KUPA-DÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>MTK Hungária FC–Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD align=left>15 (Kecskemét)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*FRANCIAORSZÁG, LIGUE 1*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*30. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Valenciennes–Bordeaux</TD><TD align=left>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*OROSZORSZÁG, PREMJER-LIGA*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*4. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>CSZKA Moszkva–Zenit </TD><TD align=left>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*GÖRÖGORSZÁG*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*RÁJÁTSZÁS A BL-KVÓTÁÉRT*

</TD><TD align=left></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>AEK Athén–PAOK Szaloniki</TD><TD align=left>16.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Arisz Szaloniki–Olympiakosz Pireusz</TD><TD align=left>19</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*A Debrecen nyerte a Ligakupát*
2010. 04. 28. 20.19

<RIGHT> 




*A Debrecen egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult a Paksnál a labdarúgó Ligakupa kecskeméti döntőjében szerdán, s ezzel megnyerte a sorozatot.*


* Ligakupa-döntő:
*​*
**DVSC-TEVA - Paksi FC 2-1 (1-1)*​*​*Kecskemét, 1300 néző, v.: Berger

*gólszerzők:* Bódi (23.), Szilágyi (76.), illetve Völgyi (40.)

A mérkőzés első negyedórájában a debreceniek akarata érvényesült, s jó iramú összecsapást láthattak a szurkolók. Néhány percre aztán csökkent a színvonal, azonban Bódi gólja után ismét élénkebb lett a játék, a paksiak előtt több lehetőség is adódott, s a 40. percben Völgyi szabadrúgásgóljával egyenlítettek.

A második félidőben mindkét együttes alakított ki helyzeteket, de gólt csak a hajdúságiak szereztek. A 84. percben tizenegyeshez jutott a Paks, Völgyi lövését azonban Pantic hárította. Az utolsó perceket nagyon meghajtották Kis Károly tanítványai, a DVSC védelme azonban állta a sarat, a tartalékosan felálló bajnoki címvédő így megőrizte az egygólos előnyt és megszerezte idei első trófeáját.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Egykapuzott a Barca, mégis az Inter jutott döntőbe*
2010. 04. 28. 23.23

<RIGHT> 
*Az olasz Internazionale lesz a német Bayern München ellenfele a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája fináléjában, miután a szerdai elődöntő visszavágóján egygólos vereséget szenvedett a címvédő FC Barcelona otthonában, de 3-2-es összesítéssel megnyerte a párharcot.*

Az olaszok múlt kedden 3-1-re nyertek Milánóban, a mostani találkozón pedig hősiesen védekezve, a mérkőzés nagyobb részében emberhátrányban futballozva egy gólt megőriztek előnyükből. Ezzel eldőlt, hogy a Bajnokok Ligája 1992 óta íródó történetében most sem kerülhet sor címvédésre.
A döntő másik résztvevője, a Bayern München kedden 3-0-ra verte vendégként a francia Olympique Lyont, s így kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel jutott a május 22-én, a madridi Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban sorra kerülő fináléba.

* Bajnokok Ligája, elődöntő, 2. mérkőzés:*

*FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Internazionale (olasz) 1-0 (0-0)
*​*
*Camp Nou, 96.000 néző
* gólszerző:* Pique (84.)
* piros lap:* Thiago Motta (28., Internazionale)
*Továbbjutott:* az Internazionale 3-2-es összesítéssel.

* FC Barcelona:*
Valdes - Alves, Pique, Gabriel Milito (Maxwell, a szünetben), Keita - Xavi, Yaya Touré, Busquets (Jeffren, 63.) - Pedro, Ibrahimovic (Krkic, 63.), Messi

* Internazionale:*
Julio Cesar - Maicon, Samuel, Lucio, Chivu - Cambiasso, Zanetti, Motta - Sneijder (Muntari, 67.) - Eto,o (Mariga, 86.), Diego Milito (Cordoba, 81.)

Mindkét csapat futballistái hatalmas lendülettel vetették bele magukat a mérkőzésbe, amely az első perctől kezdve parázs, feszült csatát hozott. A Barcelona folyamatosan próbálta erőltetni a kombinatív támadójátékot, de az olaszok masszív védekezése rendre megállította a hazai akciókat. Az Internazionale helyzete sokat romlott a 28. percben, amikor a belga játékvezető kiállította Thiago Mottát. A milánói együttes ezt követően gyakorlatilag csak a védekezéssel volt elfoglalva, s át sem jutott a felezővonalon, a spanyol sztárcsapat azonban a szünetig nem tudott betalálni Julio Cesar kapujába.

A második félidőben gyakorlatilag csak az Internazionale térfelén folyt a játék, a vendégek tíz emberrel védekeztek, nem egyszer nyolcan-kilencen helyezkedtek a saját 16-osukon belül. Igazi ziccert nem is tudott kialakítani a Barcelona, a 84. percben azonban a mérkőzés nagy részében a támadásokban jeleskedő hátvéd, Gerard Pique betalált a milánóiak hálójába. Az utolsó percekben óriási erőket mozgósítottak a hazaiak, de csak egy szabálytalan gólra futotta erejükből.
A két mérkőzés összképe alapján az Internazionale megérdemelten került a döntőbe, ahol a BL idei kiírásában ugyancsak remekül teljesítő Bayern München lesz az ellenfele.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*Döntőbe lőtte a Fulhamet Gera!*
2010. 04. 29. 23.06

 <RIGHT> 






*A Gera Zoltánnal felálló Fulham bejutott a döntőbe a labdarúgó Európa Ligában, miután a múlt heti, idegenbeli döntetlent követően csütörtökön, hazai pályán a magyar játékos győzelmet érő góljával 2-1-re nyert a német Hamburg ellen.*

Gera a 76. percben egy szöglet után talált a kapuba, ezzel megszerezte hatodik találatát a sorozatban.
A Fulham története során első ízben jutott be egy európai kupadöntőbe. Az EL fináléjára május 12-én, éppen Hamburgban kerül sor.
A másik elődöntőben a Liverpool Alberto Aquilani góljával a rendes játékidőt követően 1-0-ra vezet az Atlético Madrid ellen, így ott hosszabbítás következik.

* Európa Liga, elődöntő, visszavágók:
*​*
**Fulham (angol)-Hamburger SV (német) 2-1 (0-1)
gól:* Davies (69.), Gera (76.), illetve Petric (22.)

*Továbbjutott*: a Fulham, 2-1-es összesítéssel

*FC Liverpool (angol)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 1-0 (1-0) - hosszabbítás következik
g:* Aquilani (44.)​<CENTER></CENTER>




*A Liverpoolnak az Európa Liga-döntő sem jött össze*
2010. 04. 29. 23.44

 <RIGHT> 






*Az Atlético Madrid lesz a Fulham ellenfele a labdarúgó Európa Liga döntőjében, miután csütörtökön hosszabbítást követően továbbjutott a Liverpool ellenében.*

A Liverpool Alberto Aquilani góljával a rendes játékidőt követően 1-0-ra vezetett, így következhetett a hosszabbítás. A ráadás ötödik percében máris gólt lőtt hazai alakulat, Josszi Benajun volt eredményes, ám hét perccel később Diego Forlán gólja már a vendégeket juttatta kedvező helyzetbe.
A hosszabbítás második félidejében már nem született újabb gól, így a spanyol csapat lesz a Gera Zoltánnal felálló Fulham ellenfele a hamburgi fináléban.

* Európa Liga, elődöntő, visszavágó:*​*
FC Liverpool (angol)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 2-1 (1-0, 2-1, 2-1) - hosszabbítás után
g:​*Aquilani (44.), Benajun (95.), illetve Forlán (102.)

* Továbbjutott:* az Atlético Madrid, 2-2-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal.

* korábban:
Fulham (angol)-Hamburger SV (német) 2-1 (0-1)
gól:* Davies (69.), Gera (76.), illetve Petric (22.)

*Továbbjutott:* a Fulham, 2-1-es összesítéssel
A döntőre május 12-én kerül sor Hamburgban.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*FTC-Újpest a forduló slágermeccse*
2010. 04. 29. 16.41

 <RIGHT> 






*Habár a bajnoki címért továbbra is rendkívül szoros küzdelmet vív a címvédő Debrecen és az éllovas Videoton, a labdarúgó Soproni Liga soron következő, 25. fordulójában azonban ez háttérbe szorul a pénteki Ferencváros-Újpest rangadó miatt.*
A két patinás fővárosi gárda egyaránt a középmezőny elején áll a tabellán. Noha pillanatnyilag az Újpest az ötödik, mégsem számít favoritnak, ugyanis a hetedik zöld-fehérek tavasszal veretlenek, kilenc bajnoki mérkőzésükből hármat megnyertek, hatszor döntetlent értek el. Ezzel szemben a lila-fehérek katasztrofálisan kezdték a 2010-es esztendőt, hat találkozójukból ötöt elvesztettek, ezért William McStayt Mészöly Géza váltotta a kispadon, s azóta két győzelem, egy döntetlen a gárda mérlege. A két együttes múlt héten a Ligakupában már találkozott, akkor az Üllői úton nem született gól.
A két bajnokaspiráns egyaránt szombaton lép pályára: a kétpontos előnnyel rendelkező fehérváriak Kaposvárra látogatnak, míg a hajdúságiak az MTK vendégeként próbálják begyűjteni a három pontot.

* Soproni Liga, 25. forduló:
péntek:* 
*Ferencváros-Újpest FC 19 ó, v.: Kassai
*​*
**  szombat:
*MTK Budapest - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó
Nyíregyháza Spartacus - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 17 ó, v.: Bede
Paksi FC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó, v.: Iványi
Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó, v.: Szabó Zs.
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Videoton FC 17:30 ó, v.: Berger
Szombathelyi Haladás-Lombard Pápa 18 ó, v.: Vad II.

* vasárnap:
*ZTE FC-Diósgyőri VTK 17:30 ó, v.: Kovács​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*U15-ös válogatott: Első nemzetközi erőpróbája előtt a korosztály*
2010. 05. 03. 21.21

 <RIGHT> 






*U15-ös válogatottunk tagjai a héten két határmenti mérkőzést játszanak Szlovákia fiataljaival. Pisont István szövetségi edző együttese kedden Mezőkövesden 15 órakor, csütörtökön pedig Rimaszombaton 11-kor lép pályára a szlovák korosztályos csapattal.*

A legfiatalabb válogatott korosztály tagjai most először szerepelnek válogatott mérkőzéseken, a keretbe meghívott 21 játékos tavaly a Jonatán-kupán játszott először együtt és akkor meg is nyerte a tornát. A futballisták a következő napokban Pisont István irányítása mellett ismerkednek a válogatottsággal, a szakmai stáb számára a szlovákok elleni két összecsapás kiváló alkalom, hogy éles körülmények között is szemügyre vegyék a játékosokat.

- Ez a két mérkőzés áll rendelkezésünkre, hogy feltérképezzük a korosztályt, és megfigyelhessük, mire képesek a játékosok nemzetközi mérkőzésen - nyilatkozta honlapunknak Pisont István szövetségi edző. - A Vasas és a Honvéd futballistáira klubkötelezettségeik miatt nem számíthattam, velük együtt egy bő, 30 fős kerettel számolunk. A két találkozó rendkívül hasznos lesz, hiszen nagyon kevés mérkőzést játszanak a fiatalok, és magam is most ismerkedem meg jobban a játékosokkal.


*Az U15-ös válogatott kerete:*
Leindler Domonkos (MTK Budapest), Hrabina Alex (Nyírsuli) - kapusok; 
Orosz Márk (Győri ETO FC). Erdős Gábor (Budakeszi LA), Varga Kornél (FTC), Gábor Konstantin (BKV Előre FC), Kovács Tamás (Illés Akadémia), Bognár László (Győri ETO FC), Tamás Krisztián (Illés Akadémia), Csilus Tamás (FTC), Asztalos Dávid (MTK Budapest), Kerékgyártó Dávid (Győri ETO FC), Németh Márió (Illés Akadémia), Szabó Zoltán (ACF Fiorentina), Szántó Gergő (FTC), Illés Gábor (DVTK), Vlasics Dániel (Illés Akadémia), Popgeorgiev Pantelis (FTC), Vallejos Dominique (Felcsút SE), Alasztics Benjamin (Győri ETO FC), Törőcsik Bence (MTK Budapest) - mezőnyjátékosok.



*U19-es selejtező: Vereséggel kezdett a magyar csapat*
2010. 05. 03. 19.04


 <RIGHT> 






*A 19 éven aluliakból álló magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 1-0-ra kikapott a görög csapattól Tatabányán, az Európa-bajnoki selejtezőtorna nyitófordulójában.*

Szapor Gábor tanítványai szerdán a románokkal találkoznak.
Az elitkörből az első helyezett jut ki a franciaországi kontinensviadalra.

* 1. forduló:
Magyarország-Görögország 0-1 (0-0)
gól:* Velliosz (84.)
*kiállítva:* Balajti (23.), illetve Karelisz (74.)

*Portugália-Románia 3-1 (2-1)
g:* S. Oliveira (2.), N. Oliveira (9.), Freitas (68.), illetve Matei (10.)

*A további program:
szerda:*
*Románia-Magyarország, Tatabánya 17 ó
*Görögország-Portugália, Telki 17 ó

*szombat:*
*Magyarország-Portugália, Tatabánya 13 ó
*Görögország-Románia, Telki 13 ó​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Foci vb 2010: A németek nagy rész hisz a győzelemben*
2010. 05. 04. 07.19

<RIGHT> 






*Egy felmérés szerint a németek 38,6 százaléka úgy véli, az ország labdarúgó-válogatottja megnyeri az öt hét múlva kezdődő világbajnokságot.*


A SID hírügynökség által hétfőn közzétett összegzésből ugyanakkor az is kiderül, hogy 24,6 százaléknyian nem bíznak a nemzeti együttesben, szerintük Joachim Löw alakulata még a csoportjából sem jut majd tovább. Egy másik csoport, a szurkolók 23,4 százaléka maximum a negyeddöntőt látja elérhetőnek.

A Promit intézetnek válaszoló ezer fő 13,9 százaléka Bastian Schweinsteigertől várja a legtöbbet, 9,3 százalék szerint Michael Ballack lesz a legjobb német futballista, 6,3 százaléknyian pedig Philip Lahm remeklését jósolják.

A németek szerint az argentin Lionel Messi lesz a vb legjobbja, egyben legeredményesebb góllövője, vagy ha ő nem, akkor a portugál Cristiano Ronaldo.

A német válogatott a D csoportban az ausztrál, a ghánai és a szerb csapattal mérkőzik a június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai tornán.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Foci vb 2010: Torres kihagyhatja az első meccset*
2010. 05. 04. 18.40

<RIGHT> 






*A Liverpool elsőszámú orvosa szerint valószínűleg kihagyja a nyári dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságon a spanyol válogatott első mérkőzését Fernando Torres.*

Dr. Peter Brukner elmondása szerint a 26 éves támadó rehabilitációja rendben zajlik térdműtéte után, ugyanakkor szerinte a június 16-i Svájc elleni első csoportmérkőzésen még nem lesz bevethető.

Torres a két évvel ezelőtti Európa-bajnokságon győztes spanyol válogatott egyik legjobbja volt, az együttes az ő góljával győzött a németek elleni döntőben.


*Telkiben köszöntötték születésnapján Buzánszky Jenőt*
2010. 05. 04. 17.44

 <RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) szervezésében a telki edzőközpontban köszöntötték a kedden 85. életévét betöltő Buzánszky Jenőt, az Aranycsapat legendás védőjét.*


A jeles alkalomból egykori játékostársai, az MLSZ korábbi elnökei és sportvezetők ünnepelték az olimpiai bajnok futballistát, akinek tiszteletére Németországból is érkeztek vendégek.

Buzánszky az MLSZ ügyvezető elnökétől, Nemes Ferenctől a nevével ellátott 85-ös számú magyar válogatott mezt és egy kristályvázát kapott ajándékba, míg Dorog polgármestere bejelentette, hogy a helyi stadiont az egykori kiváló játékosról nevezik el. Az egyik német tartományi labdarúgó-szövetség pedig 38 ezer euróval támogatja a Buzánszky labdarúgó-iskola beindítását, továbbá egy hétre meghívták egy ötcsillagos szállodába.

A 85 éves élő legendát Joseph Blatter, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke levélben köszöntötte kiemelve, hogy nagyban hozzájárult a sportág fejlődéséhez a világhírű Aranycsapat tagjaként, amelyet külföldön "Mighty Magyars"-ként (Hatalmas Magyarok) emlegetnek.

* "Szerettem minden labdát, a rongylabdát, a teniszlabdát, de amikor megkaptam az első futball-labdát, onnantól enyém volt a grund" - emlékezett vissza a kezdetekre Buzánszky az ünnepség előtti sajtótájékoztatón. "*

Csatárként kezdtem a pályafutásomat, első bajnoki összecsapásomat az NB III-as Dombóvárban játszottam, s rögtön két góllal mutatkoztam be, de az idősebbek megdorgáltak, mert három helyzetet is kihagytam. Gólkirály lettem 17 évesen a harmadosztályban. Gyors voltam és szerettem futni, ezt kamatoztattam. Amikor Dorogra kerültem, ott is 10 gólt szereztem az első fél évben".

Az egészségi állapotát illetően megjegyezte, hogy minden ősszel teljes kivizsgáláson vesz részt Esztergomban, s tavaly jobb eredményei voltak, mint tavalyelőtt. "Úgy tűnik, fiatalodom" - viccelődött az orvosi véleményt magyarázva. Elárulta, hogy 1942-ben egy enyhébb tüdőgyulladás következtében hagyta abba a pipázást, s inkább csak a futballt választotta.

Buzánszky jó egészségének köszönhetően számos eseményen vesz részt, mint mondta, szinte minden meghívásnak eleget tesz, hogy ezzel is öregbítse a magyar futball hírnevét, jövő héten például Erdélybe utazik egy hagyományos labdarúgótornára.
Amikor megérkeztek egykori játékostársai, rögtön élcelődve köszöntötték egymást. Sándor Károlyt így üdvözölte: "ha kicsit sietsz, még utol is érhetsz".

Az Aranycsapat kapusa, Grosics Gyula viccesen azt mondta neki, *"nem is nézel ki 95 évesnek, csak olyan 90-nek", majd Buzánszky csak így replikázott, "ne aggódj, megélem a 100-at is".*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 6)

*A magyar lányok legyőzték a szlovéneket*
2010. 05. 05. 19.07






<RIGHT>​*A magyar női labdarúgó-válogatott szerdán barátságos mérkőzésen 3-1-es győzelmet aratott Szlovénia csapata felett Zalaegerszegen.
​*A magyarok közül Fogl Katalin kétszer volt eredményes az első félidőben, míg fordulás után Méry Rita talált be.
"Fegyelmezett, helyenként nagyon jó játékkal magabiztos győzelmet arattunk. A védelem kiválóan teljesített, a kontráink veszélyesek voltak, megérdemelten vezettünk már a szünetben két góllal. Tökéletesen visszakaptam a játékosoktól, amit előzetesen kértem tőlük. Ezúttal nem volt gyenge pontunk, minden játékos kiváló teljesítményt nyújtott, így önbizalom növelő sikert értünk el" - mondta Vágó Attila szakvezető a magyar szövetség honlapján.

*A magyarok az áprilisban elmaradt, és május 20-ára halasztott ukránok elleni világbajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésre készülnek.*


*Soproni Liga: Győzelmével élen a Debrecen*
2010. 05. 04. 23.00

<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Debrecen hazai pályán háromgólos győzelmet aratott a Vasas felett a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 26. fordulójának keddi mérkőzésén, s az eddig éllovas Videoton vereségének köszönhetően a tabella első helyére ugrott.*


* Soproni Liga, 26. forduló:
DVSC-TEVA - Vasas 3-0 (2-0)*
Debrecen, 4000 néző, v.: Szilasi

*gólszerzők*: Yannick (5., 17.), Czvitkovics (92.)
* kiállítva:* Ramos (24.)
* sárga lap:* Ramos (8., 24.), Kiss Z. (52.), Fodor (65.), illetve Remili (60.), Kovács G. (70.)
*DVSC-TEVA:
*Poleksic - Bernáth, Komlósi, Fodor, Laczkó - Szakály P. (Czvitkovics, 71.), Kiss Z. (Szélesi, 56.), Ramos, Bódi - Yannick (Coulibaly, 61.), Feczesin
*Vasas:
*Végh - Balog Zs. (Majoros, 68.), Kovács G., Mileusnic, Mendoza - Dobric (Mamadou, 76.), Bakos, Divic (Beliczky, 57.) - Remili, Benounes, Hrepka

Bajnokesélyeshez méltóan kezdte a találkozót a hazai együttes. A kiválóan játszó Yannick két alkalommal villant és megnyugtató előnyt szerzett csapatának. Nem sokkal később a fegyelmezetlen Ramos szabálytalanságát követően emberhátrányba került a piros-fehér együttes.

Az emberfölényben játszó Vasas nem tudott komoly nyomást gyakorolni a Debrecenre, amely a második játékrészben főleg arra törekedett, hogy megtartsa előnyét. Sikerével a címvédő a tabella élére állt és így várja a pénteki rangadót a második Videoton ellen.​<CENTER></CENTER>




* Soproni Liga, 26. forduló:
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Paks FC 1-1 (0-0)*

*Budapest Honvéd-Szombathelyi Haladás 0-0*

*Újpest FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1 (1-0)*



*Eladósorba került a Budapest Honvéd*
2010. 05. 05. 07.19


 <RIGHT> 






*Egy angliai futballcsapatot működtető gazdasági társaság érdeklődik a Budapest Honvéd iránt - írta szerdai számában a Nemzeti Sport.*
A napilapnak George F. Hemingway kategorikusan cáfolta azt az információt, hogy a kispesti klub iránt a Balatonringben érdekelt üzleti csoport is érdeklődne, ugyanakkor elismerte, hogy az angliai partner érdeklődése immár több mint tájékozódás.

A Nemzeti Sport szerint ha a kispesti piros-feketék nem is szerepelnek túl fényesen a bajnokságban, ettől még értékes árucikk lehet a Honvéd, elsősorban a Magyar Futball Akadémia miatt. Ebben az utánpótláscentrumban már most kézzelfogható eredménye van a néhány éve elkezdett munkának, nevelődnek ki a tehetségek, ami nemcsak azt jelentheti, hogy néhány éven belül újra erős Honvéd szerepelhet a bajnokságban, hanem azt is, hogy ez jelentős árbevételt hozhat a klubnak - írta a lap.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Még van min gondolkodnia Maradonának*
2010. 05. 06. 19.25

<RIGHT> 






*Diego Maradonának, az argentin labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitányának "még gondolkodnia kell" ugyan, a helyi sajtó szerint azonban egyre kevesebb a kérdőjel a világbajnoki keret összeállítását illetően.*


A média helyzetelemzése szerint a haitiak elleni szerdai jótékonysági mérkőzésen gyakorlatilag véglegesen bejátszotta magát a Dél-afrikába utazó csapatba Martin Palermo. A Boca Juniors 36 éves támadója - akinek a vb-szereplését már maga Maradona is valószínűsítette korábban - állítólag soha nem állt ilyen közel a világbajnoki részvételhez, mint most. A Clarin és a La Nación című lap szakértője egyformán úgy véli, hogy erősítette pozícióját a legutóbbi mérkőzésen Palermo.

A karizmatikus és atletikus futballista egyesek szerint jól egészítené ki az apró termetűekből - Lionel Messiből, Carlos Tévezből és Sergio Agüeróból - álló támadósort, illetve a válogatottban még igencsak tapasztalatlan Gonzalo Higuaínt. Ugyancsak a tapasztaltabb korosztály képviseletében utazhatna a vb-re az Internazionaléban remekül futballozó, 30 esztendős Diego Milito.

A szerdai találkozó Palermo melletti másik nyertese Juan Mercier, az Argentinos Juniors játékosa lehet, aki a Juan Sebastian Verón, Javier Mascherano, Angel Di Maria középpályás hármas kiegészítőjeként leülhet a válogatott kispadjára.

Hátul a Nicolás Otamendi, Martín Demichelis, Walter Samuel, Gabriel Heinze négyes tűnik biztos befutónak, akárcsak a kapuban Sergio Romero.

*"Egyelőre nem állítottam össze egyetlen listát sem, gondolkodnom kell még egy kicsit - nyilatkozott ugyanakkor a játékosként 1986-ban világbajnok szakvezető. - Nevek természetesen már vannak a fejemben, de egy-két posztot még le kell zárnom, és ebben tényleg segített a szerdai mérkőzés."*
A 30-as bő listát hétfőig kell közölni.

Az argentinok a B csoportban a dél-koreaiakkal, a nigériaiakkal és a görögökkel mérkőznek majd a június 11-én kezdődő tornán.


*Először sárgát adott, de aztán segített a bíró *
2010. 05. 06. 21.04

<RIGHT> 






*A Horvát Labdarúgó Szövetség határozottan cáfolta azt az európai sajtóban több helyen megjelent értesülést, amely szerint egy alsóbb osztályú labdarúgó-mérkőzésen a bíró műesésért sárga lapot mutatott fel az egyik játékosnak, noha az szívinfarktust kapott, majd meghalt.*

* "Merő kitaláció az egész: a futballista semmiféle lapot nem kapott - olvasható abban a közleményben, amelyet Daniel Rupcic, a szövetség titkára jegyzett. - Éppen Marko Maruncek bíró volt az, aki a játékos segítségére sietett. Ő húzta ki a nyelvét, amikor elveszítette az eszméletét."*

Goran Tunjic, a Mladost Vocinici futballistája a Horvatski Sokol Mirkovici elleni mérkőzésén lett rosszul. Kórházba szállították, de az orvosok már nem tudták megmenteni az életét. Harminckét éves volt.


*A bajnoki címről dönthet a DVSC-Videoton*
2010. 05. 06. 14.42

<RIGHT> 






*Bajnoki döntőnek is tekinthető a címvédő Debrecen és a jelenleg mögötte második Videoton pénteki csatája a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 27. fordulójában.*

Könnyen előfordulhat, hogy a két együttes valóban döntőt vív majd az aranyéremért, amennyiben ugyanis a bajnokság végén pontazonosság alakulna ki az európai kupaindulást (1. és 3.), vagy a bennmaradást (14.) befolyásoló helyeken, akkor az érintett csapatok rájátszásban küzdenek meg egymással.

Az egypontos előnnyel rendelkező hajdúságiak mellett szól, hogy saját közönségük előtt játszhatnak, továbbá mindenképpen jobb előjelekkel várják a rangadót, mivel legutóbbi három bajnokijukat megnyerték, míg a fehérváriak kedden vesztették el 19 fordulón át tartó veretlenségüket, ezzel átengedve a tabella első helyét.
A Debrecen a döntetlennel is megőrizné előnyét, ugyanakkor esetleges sikere szinte el is döntené a bajnoki címért folyó versenyfutást, hiszen akkor négy pontra nőne a két gárda közötti különbség, három fordulóval a bajnokság vége előtt.

A Loki története ötödik, míg a Videoton első bajnoki címéért küzd.
A harmadik, Európa Liga-indulást érő pozícióért három csapat verseng, közülük a 47 pontos Győr Kaposvárra látogat, a 46 pontos Zalaegerszeg a Budapest Honvédot fogadja, míg a 45 pontos Újpest az MTK vendége lesz.

A sereghajtó Diósgyőr sorsa végleg megpecsételődhet szombaton, amennyiben vereséget szenved a 14., azaz éppen bennmaradó helyen álló Paks otthonában.

*Soproni Liga, 27. forduló:
péntek:*

DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 19 ó, v.: Szabó Zs.

*  szombat*:​​Ferencváros - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 15 ó, v.: Fábián

ZTE FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó, v.: Bede

Vasas-Szombathelyi Haladás 18 ó, v.: Kovács Z.

Nyíregyháza Spartacus-Lombard Pápa 18 ó, v.: Kassai

Paksi FC-Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó, v.: Oláh

Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 19 ó, v.: Vad II.

* vasárnap:
*MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 17:30 ó, v.: Berger​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*A Debrecen nyerte az "aranycsatát"*
2010. 05. 07. 21.43


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő és listavezető Debrecen hazai pályán 3-2-re legyőzte a tabellán második Videotont a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 27. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*

A hajdúságiak ezzel négy pontra növelték előnyüket a fehérváriakkal szemben három körrel a bajnokság vége előtt. A vendégek kedden, 19 forduló után kaptak ki, s most ismét vereséget szenvedtek.

*  Soproni Liga, 27. forduló:
DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 3-2 (2-1)*
Debrecen, 10.000, v.: Szabó Zs.
* gólszerzők:* Szakály P. (28.), Czvitkovics (42.), Coulibaly (75.), illetve Elek (7.), Lipták (55.)
* sárga lap:* Yannick (43.), Coulibaly (69.), illetve Nagy D. (25.), Elek (56.), Andic (79.), Farkas II. B. (86.), Horváth G. (90.)

* DVSC-TEVA*:
Poleksic - Bodnár, Mészáros N. (Komlósi, a szünetben), Mijadinoski, Laczkó - Czvitkovics, Szakály P. (Kiss Z., 78.), Szélesi, Yannick - Feczesin (Dombi, 70.), Coulibaly

*Videoton FC:*
Sebők Zs. - Andic, Lipták, Horváth G., Elek Á. - Sándor Gy., Farkas I. B., Polonkai - Nagy D. (Farkas II. B., 79.), Nikolic (Sitku, 62.), Alves (Vujovic, 73.)

Nagyszerű hangulatban és telt ház előtt kezdődött az aranycsatának aposztrofált mérkőzés, amelyet a Debrecen kissé megilletődötten kezdett. Ezt kihasználva a vendégek hamar vezetéshez jutottak, ami viszont felébresztette a hazaiakat, így Magyarországon ritkán látható nagy iramú és színvonalas összecsapás bontakozott ki, amelyen a kapuk felváltva forogtak veszélyben. A hajdúságiak előbb egyenlítettek, majd a játékrész hajrájában egy szép akció végén a vezetést is megszerezték.
A folytatásban a Videoton nagy erőket mozgósított az egyenlítésért, kísérleteit hamar siker koronázta. Ettől kezdve - bár az iram változatlan maradt - a játékosok pontatlanabbul futballoztak, ennek nyomán pedig kevesebb volt a helyzet. A piros-fehérek aztán a hajrá előtt - némileg szerencsés góllal - váratlanul ismét előnybe kerültek. Ezt követően okosan és taktikusan tördelték a játékot, őrizték az eredményt, a Videoton nem tudott kibontakozni, s egyenlítenie sem sikerült.

* Herczeg András, a DVSC vezetőedzője:*
"Mindkét csapat jól játszott, kiváló mérkőzést láthatott közönségünk, amelynek nagyon sokat köszönhetünk most is. A játékosok óriási szívvel és jól futballoztak, de a bajnokság még nem dőlt el. Mostantól csak a következő ellenfelünkre, az Újpestre szabad gondolnunk".

*Mezey György, a Videoton vezetőedzője:*
"Szerencsés körülmények között nyertek, de ez érthetően senkit nem érdekel. Le a kalappal a csapatom előtt, mert jól futballozott. A szerencsés győztes gól ugyanakkor semmit nem von le a Debrecen érdemeiből. Nem adjuk fel a küzdelmet, de innentől a Debrecen a nagy esélyes".​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Deutsch Tamás lesz az MTK elnöke*
2010. 05. 07. 14.54


<RIGHT> 






*Deutsch Tamás elfogadta az MTK felkérését, így a május 26-i küldöttgyűlésen a korábbi sportminisztert választhatják meg az előzetes letartóztatásban lévő Hunvald György helyett a klub elnökének.*

A Népszabadság értesülését Deutsch Tamás a stop.hu-nak nyilatkozva megerősítette:

* "Általában egy-két hét gondolkodási időt kérek hasonlóan komoly felkérések alkalmával, most is így tettem, de lelkem mélyén rögtön igent mondtam Farkas Ferenc ügyvezetőnek" - nyilatkozott pénteken az európai parlamenti képviselő, jelezve, hogy öccsével, Péterrel, a volt országos csúcstartó magasugróval együtt maga is atletizált a nagy múltú, 122 éves egyletben, s férfi felmenői mind MTK-drukkerek voltak.*

Deutsch Tamás hétfőn egyeztet a szakosztályok képviselőivel elképzeléseiről.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*MLS: 2012-ben Montreal is csatlakozik a profi labdarúgóligához*


*Tizenkilencedikként Montreal város csapata is csatlakozik az észak-amerikai profi labdarúgó-bajnokság, a Major League Soccer (MLS) mezőnyéhez – jelentették be pénteken New Yorkban. A liga harmadik kanadai gárdája 2012-től vesz részt a küzdelmekben.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A Montreal Impact csapata 1992 óta létezik, s pillanatnyilag az észak-amerikai profi labdarúgás második vonalának egyik ligájában szerepel. 
Az MLS-ben pillanatnyilag egy kanadai csapat, a Toronto FC szerepel, és eldőlt, hogy jövőre a Vancouver Whitecaps is bekapcsolódik a küzdelmekbe.

A liga 1996-ban tíz csapattal indult, jelenleg 16-tal üzemel, három újabb csatlakozó (Vancouver, Portland, Montreal) már biztos, és a vezetők remélik, 2012-ben húszcsapatosra kerekedik ki a létszám.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Majdnem elszórakozta előnyét a Ferencváros*
2010. 05. 08. 18.09


 <RIGHT> 



*
A Ferencváros hazai környezetben már három góllal is vezetett, végül azonban csak nehezen, 3-2-re nyert a Kecskemét ellen szombaton a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 27. fordulójában.


A zöld-fehérek két vereséget követően nyertek újra.

Eredmény:
Ferencváros - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 3-2 (3-0)

Albert Stadion, 3000 néző, v.: Fábián
gólszerzők: Ferenczi (3., 11-esből), Elding (12.), Morrison (35.), illetve Montvai (50.), Csordás (75.)
sárga lap: Stockley (16.), Abdi (52.), Ferenczi (90.), illetve Cukic (65.)
kiállítva: Rósa D. (79.)


Ferencváros:

Megyeri - Csizmadia, Dragóner, Tutoric, Stockley - Doherty (Lipcsei 68.), Morrison, Tóth B., Abdi (Rósa D. 73.) - Ferenczi, Elding (Schembri 81.)


Kecskemét:

Holczer - Némedi, Gyagya, Lambulic, Farkas I. (Csordás 72.) - Bori, Cukic, Savic (Bagi 29.), Alempijevic (Simon A. 55.) - Litsingi, Montvai

Rögtön a mérkőzés elején egy erősen vitatható büntetőből vezetést szerzett a hazai csapat, mely után a vendégek képtelenek voltak egyetlen épkézláb akciót is vezetni. A zöld-fehérek ezzel szemben sorra alakították ki a helyzeteket, és a szünetben 3-0-ra vezettek.
A fordulást követően hamar szépített a kecskeméti alakulat, egyre inkább kijött a szorításból, Csordás pedig a 75. percben egy gólra hozta fel csapatát. Ráadásul Rósát négy perc múlva egyből piros lappal kiállította Fábián játékvezető, ezzel nagy esélyt kaptak a lila-fehérek, de egyenlíteni már nem tudtak.


 Nyíregyházi siker a Pápa ellen
2010. 05. 08. 23.04 
 <RIGHT> 






A Nyíregyháza hazai pályán kétgólos győzelmet aratott szombaton a Pápa felett a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 27. fordulójában.
*​*

Nyíregyháza Spartacus-Lombard Pápa 3-1 (1-0)
​


Fontos pontokat veszített a ZTE
2010. 05. 08. 21.20


<RIGHT> 






A harmadik helyért harcoló Zalaegerszeg hazai pályán meglepetésre 1-0-ra kikapott a Budapest Honvédtól a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 27. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
​

ZTE FC-Budapest Honvéd 0-1 (0-1)
​


 Kiesett a Diósgyőr
2010. 05. 08. 20.37


 <RIGHT> 






A Diósgyőr szombaton 1-0-ra kikapott Pakson, ezzel három fordulóval a vége előtt kiesett a labdarúgó Soproni Ligából.
​
Soproni Liga, 27. forduló:
Paksi FC-Diósgyőri VTK 1-0 (0-0)
​




U19-es Eb - Nem jutott tovább a magyar válogatott
2010. 05. 08. 15.26


<RIGHT> 






Csoportjában csak a harmadik lett a tatabányai selejtezőn, így nem jutott ki a franciaországi Európa-bajnokságra az U19-es magyar labdarúgó-válogatott.
​
A hazai rendezésű elitkörben szereplő négyesből az első helyezett portugál korosztályos nemzeti csapat kvalifikálta magát, miután a szombati zárófordulóban 3-2-re legyőzte Szapor Gábor szövetségi kapitány legénységét. Szintén 7 pontot gyűjtött a Telkiben a románokat 2-0-ra verő görög együttes, ám mivel kevesebb gólt lőtt, legfőbb vetélytársa mögé szorult. A 19 éven aluliakból álló magyar válogatott a portugálok előtt a nyitónapon kikapott a görögöktől (0-1), míg a második játéknapon a pont nélkül zárt románokat legyőzte (3-0).

 A szombati eredmények:​​Magyarország-Portugália 2-3
Görögország-Románia 2-0

A selejtezőcsoport végeredménye:

1. (és továbbjutott) Portugália 7 pont (7-4),
2. Görögország 7 (4-1),
3. Magyarország 3, 4. Románia 0​<CENTER></CENTER>


​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Garami szerint a bíró is kellett foci-horrorhoz, Újpesten a cáfolatnak is örültek - így látták az edzők*​ 

*Valóságos gólzáport hozott az MTK és az Újpest 5-4-s lila-sikerrel véget ért vasárnapi bajnokija, de ebben Garami József szerint Berger játékvezetőnek is nagy szerepe volt. Mészöly Géza ugyanakkor csapata akaratát dicsérte, és kiemelte: a kilencgólos bajnoki alaposan rácáfolt az NB I-es hajrát elásó jóslatokra.*​ 
*Mészöly Géza (Újpest):*
- Az első félidőben kicsit tompák voltunk, főleg a két bekapott gól után, de a szünetben tudtuk rendezni a sorokat, és Tóth Norbert beállítása is nagyon sokat segített. A csapatnak volt szíve 1-4-s állásnál is előre menni és nagyon nagyot hajtottunk. Szokták mondani, hogy a bajnokság hajrájában már nincsenek izgalmas, érdekes mérkőzések, erre azt hiszem, mindkét gárda alaposan rácáfolt, és közönségszórakoztató találkozó lett a végére a mérkőzés. Nagyon örülök, hogy a nagy tét ellenére is vissza tudott jönni a csapat a komoly hátrányból. Nagyon nagy köszönet a szurkolóinknak is!​ 
*Garami József (MTK):*
- Olyan dolgok történtek a mérkőzésen, amelyek nagymértékben befolyásolták a végeredményt. A csapatom jól játszott, 2-0-ra vezettünk, bennünk volt a tovább gólok lehetősége is. Nagyon sajnálom a Szabó Ádámnak a kiállítását, amely véleményem szerint több okból sem volt indokolt, nem láttam, hogy bármi köze lett volna a szituációhoz, persze ettől még nem kellett volna összeomlani. Voltak hibáink, és a pontrúgásokat nagyon rosszul védekeztük le. Ez egy olyan mérkőzés volt, amelyen mind a két csapat dicséretet érdemelt, nagyszerű támadásokat láthattak a nézők, de ebből mi jöttünk ki rosszul, és ebben nagymértékben közrejátszott a játékvezető is.​ 
*Videok *​ 
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/VokGOLrBDYM&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">

*Videó: Vadócz villámfejessel köszönt be Barcelonában*

</EMBED><object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwaNXdYUTkc&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EwaNXdYUTkc&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="230" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Feljelenetést tett az MLSZ a Gyirmót meccse miatt*
2010. 05. 12. 20.10


<RIGHT> 






*Helmeczy László, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) alelnöke szerdán a tatabányai városi ügyészségen feljelentést tett vesztegetés bűncselekményének alapos gyanúja miatt a Gyirmót-Tatabánya vasárnapi NB II-es bajnoki mérkőzés kapcsán.*


Az MLSZ honlapja ezzel egyidejűleg arról is beszámolt, hogy Helmeczy sportfegyelmi eljárás megindítását kezdeményezte a fegyelmi bizottság elnökénél, Retteghy Istvánnál. Utóbbi fegyelmi vétség alapos gyanúja miatt eljárás lefolytatását rendelte el Kiprich Dániellel, a Gyirmót labdarúgójával szemben, egyúttal felfüggesztette a futballista játékjogát. A fegyelmi tárgyalás jövő kedden 13 órakor lesz az MLSZ székházában. Tanúként kap idézést Kollár Dániel és Vass Norbert, a Tatabánya két labdarúgója, akiknek jegyzőkönyvben rögzített nyilatkozata szerint az összecsapás előtt Kiprich Dániel ajánlatot tett a találkozó eredményének a befolyásolására.

Az ügy hétfőn került nyilvánosságra, amikor az FC Tatabánya honlapján megjelent, hogy a klub három játékosa - Kollár és Vass mellett Dombai András - a vasárnapi meccs előtt a találkozó eredményét befolyásoló cselekedetre kapott ajánlatot, amelyet visszautasított. Az egyesület vezetése írásban jelentette az esetet az MLSZ-nek, s erről a gyirmóti csapat elöljáróit is értesítette.
Ezek után a Gyirmót SE elnöke - a csapat honlapja szerint - azonnali hatállyal vizsgálat lefolytatását rendelte el, hétfő este pedig a csapat valamennyi játékosa és vezetője jognyilatkozatot írt alá a helyi stadionban, melyben többek között kijelentette, hogy a mérkőzés befolyásolására irányuló cselekedetben nem működött közre, s ilyenről nem is volt tudomása. A klub beszámolója alapján egy játékos jelezte, hogy *"félreértésre okot adható baráti beszélgetésnek volt résztvevője, melyből tévesen következtethettek néhányan labdarúgótársai közül a jognyilatkozatban írt cselekményre".*

Kollár, Vass és Dombai kedden számolt be a történtekről az MLSZ székházában Helmeczy Lászlónak. A szövetség jogi alelnöke az eljárás anyagáról, valamint az ügyészségen tett feljelentésről szerdán írásban tájékoztatta a Nemzeti Nyomozóirodát, és felkérte az MLSZ JT elnökét, hogy az eddig keletkezett iratok ismeretében játékvezetői szempontból vizsgálja meg a mérkőzés felvételét.

* "Mélységesen felháborít a nevezett eljárás és az igaztalan vádak személyemmel kapcsolatban!" - közölte a Gyirmót SE honlapja Kiprich Dániel, hozzátéve, hogy a tatabányai rendőrkapitányságon nagy nyilvánosság előtt elkövetett rágalmazás vétségének alapos gyanúja miatt ismeretlen tettes ellen feljelentést tett. - "Biztos vagyok abban, hogy a hatósági eljárás során a nyomozóhatóságok, valamint a bíróság által feltárt tények bizonyítani fogják ártatlanságomat."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



*Dél-Afrikában szerepel a magyar diákválogatott*
2010. 05. 12. 13.30


<RIGHT> 






*Az Aranycsapat Alapítvány szervezésében húsz magyar gyerek juthat el a diákválogatottal el a Dél-afrikai Köztársaságba, éppen a június 11-én kezdődő labdarúgó-világbajnokság ideje alatt.*
A válogatott egy olyan nemzetközi diáktornán szerepel majd, ahol 55 nemzet fiataljai mérik össze tudásukat.

Kű Lajos, az Aranycsapat Alapítvány elnöke a kedden tartott több oldalú megbeszélésen - melyen a szervezet fővédnökeként részt vett Mádl Ferenc korábbi államfő is - hangsúlyozta, hogy a kárpát-medencei diákok sportolását és kapcsolatteremtését támogató szervezet rendkívül elkötelezett az ügy támogatása mellett. Szerinte az alapítvány számára ez egy mérföldkő, hiszen mára már szinte valamennyi kontinens magyarságával sikerült kapcsolatot teremteni, annak a célkitűzésnek megfelelően, hogy a sport révén egyesítsék a világ magyarságát.


*Forlán tönkretette a Fulham álmait Hamburg, 2010. május 12., szerda (MTI/dpa) - A spanyol Atlético Madrid nyerte a labdarúgó Európa Liga első kiírását, miután a szerda esti, hamburgi döntőben hosszabbítás után 2-1-re legyőzte Gera Zoltán együttesét, az angol Fulhamet.*
2010. 05. 12. 23.54


<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol Atlético Madrid nyerte a labdarúgó Európa Liga első kiírását, miután a szerda esti, hamburgi döntőben hosszabbítás után 2-1-re legyőzte Gera Zoltán együttesét, az angol Fulhamet.*


A magyar középpályás végigjátszotta a mérkőzést, csapata egyik legjobbja volt, s gólpasszt is adott. Az Atlético mindkét találatát az uruguayi Diego Forlán (32., 116.) szerezte, a Fulham részéről Simon Davies (37.) volt eredményes.

A spanyol gárda története során ötödször szerepelt európai kupadöntőben, s második diadalát aratta. A korábban Vásárvárosok Kupája, majd UEFA Kupa néven megrendezett sorozat örökmérlegében ez volt a 12. spanyol csapat által elért végső siker.

*Európa Liga, döntő:*
Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Fulham (angol) 2-1 (1-1, 1-1, 1-1)
Hamburg, 50 ezer néző, v.: Nicola Rizzoli (olasz)
*gólszerzők:* Forlán (32., 116.), illetve Davies (37.)
*sárga lap:* Salvio (107.), Raúl García (114.), Forlán (117.), illetve Hangeland (63.)

* Atlético Madrid:*
De Gea – Ujfalusi, Perea, Domínguez, López – Reyes (Salvio, 78.) , Assuncao, Raúl García, Simao Sabrosa (Jurado, 68.) – Forlán, Agüero (Valera, 119.)
*Fulham*:
Schwarzer – Baird, Hughes, Hangeland, Konchesky – Duff (Nevland, 84.), Murphy (Greening, 118.), Etuhu, Davies – Gera – Zamora (Dempsey, 55.)
I. félidő:
32. perc: az Atlético formás támadása végén Agüero lőtt 16 méterről, de nem találta el jól a labdát, így az a középen érkező Forlán elé pattant, aki 11 méterről a kapu jobb oldalába passzolt (1-0).
37. perc: Zamora cselezte be magát bal oldalról a tizenhatoson belülre, a középen helyezkedő Duffnak passzolt, ő a jobbról érkező Gerához továbbított, a magyar középpályás lágyan átívelt a túloldalra, Davies pedig kapásból kilőtte a jobb alsó sarkot (1-1).

* hosszabbítás:*
116. perc: Agüero bal oldali beadására Forlán érkezett az ötös vonalánál, perdítése pedig az egyik védőn megpattanva jutott a kapu közepébe (2-1).

Mindkét együttes feszülten kezdte a találkozót, az első öt percben sok volt a pontatlan passz, de többet birtokolta a labdát a Fulham. A 12. perc elején a pálya középső harmadán eladta a labdát az angol csapat, Agüero indította Forlánt, aki 15 méterről gurított a jobb sarok felé, azonban a kapufát találta el. Négy perccel később szabadrúgáshoz jutott a spanyol együttes, Reyes lövését Schwarzernek kellett hárítania. Az első húsz percben a Fulham háromszor próbálkozott kapura lövéssel, ebből kettő Gera nevéhez fűződött, de Davies felső léc alá tartó 20 méteres kapáslövése volt a legveszélyesebb. A félidő felénél magára talált az Atlético, s néhány percen keresztül folyamatosan veszélyeztetett, az angol gárda védelme azonban minden próbálkozást hatástalanított. A Madrid egy szerencsés találattal szerezte meg a vezetést, ettől megélénkült az összecsapás, s öt perc múlva Gera gólpassza után sikerült egyenlítenie a Fulhamnek. A félidő utolsó perceire beszorult az angol együttes, a spanyolok egymás után hat szögletet végezhettek el, de ezekből komoly helyzet nem alakult ki.

A második játékrész elején Gera kapott nagyszerű indítást Zamorától, de hosszan vette át a labdát, így a kivetődő De Gea megszerezte azt. A 60. perc végén Gera bal oldali beadása egy védő lábáról Davieshez pattant, aki kapásból lőtt, de a madridi kapus hárítani tudott. Az Atlético játéka a szünet után veszélytelenebbé vált, a 65. percig - két beadás kivételével - szinte el sem jutottak Schwarzer kapujáig. A 74. percben Forlán szabadrúgását kellett védenie az ausztrál válogatott kapusnak. A második félidőben csökkent a színvonal, kevesebb volt az izgalom, úgy tűnt, mindkét alakulat a hosszabbítást várja. Két perccel a rendes játékidő vége előtt Gera harcolt ki szabadrúgást 20 méterre a madridi kaputól, Murphy lövése azonban a sorfalról lepattant.

A ráadásban nem sokat változott a játék képe. A Fulham erőltette a támadásokat, de igazán nagy lehetőség egyik futballista előtt sem adódott, a Madrid pedig csak elvétve tudott veszélyeztetni. Ennek ellenére a 105. percben Agüero óriási helyzetben lőtt a kapu mellé két méterről, miután Forlán beverekedte magát a 16-oson belülre, középre gurított, s a védők által szorongatott argentin támadó elé pattant a labda.

A kupa sorsa a 116. percben dőlt el, amikor a fáradt Fulham-játékosok nem tudtak reagálni Agüero bal oldalról érkező beadására, amelyre Forlán csapott le, s közelről Schwarzer kapujának közepébe pörgetett.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 14)

*Foci vb 2010: Egygólos mexikói győzelem Angola felett*
2010. 05. 14. 08.23


 <RIGHT> 






*A labdarúgó-világbajnokságra készülő mexikói válogatott 1-0-ra nyert Angola csapata ellen barátságos mérkőzésen Houstonban.*

A 70 ezer néző előtt rendezett csütörtöki összecsapás egyetlen gólját Andres Guardado szerezte az 52. percben.
A mexikóiak múlt pénteken gólnélküli döntetlent játszottak az ecuadoriakkal East Rutherfordban, majd hétfőn 1-0-ra verték a szenegáliakat Chicagóban.

*A Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban június 11-én rajtoló vb-n Mexikó alakulata vívja a nyitómeccset a házigazdák nemzeti együttesével.*
Az A jelű négyes tagja még Franciaország és Uruguay.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Német Kupa: kiütötte a Bexern a Werdert*
2010. 05. 15. 21.59


<RIGHT> 






*Története során 15. alkalommal a Bayern München nyerte meg a labdarúgó Német Kupát, miután a szombat esti döntőben nagyon könnyedén, 4-0-ra legyőzte a címvédő Werder Brement.*

A berlini találkozó az első perctől a bajnok Bayern fölényét hozta. A müncheniek az első félidő 35. percében, Arjen Robben büntetőjével szerezték meg a vezetést, a fordulás után pedig gyorsan eldöntötték a meccset, Ivica Olic és Franck Ribery találataival már a 63. percben 3-0-ra vezettek. A hajrában aztán Bastian Schweinsteiger is eredményes volt, így kiütéses győzelemmel szerezte meg a Bayern szezonja második trófeáját.
Luis van Gaal együttese jövő szombaton az Internazionale elleni Bajnokok Ligája-döntőben akár harmadik serlegét is megszerezheti 2010-ben.

* Eredmény:
Bayern München-Werder Bremen 4-0 (1-0)
*Berlin, 72.954 néző, v.: Kinhöfer
* gólszerzők*: Robben (35., 11-esből), Olic (52.), Ribery (63.), Schweinsteiger (83.)
*piros lap*: Frings (78., Bremen)

* Az elmúlt tíz év győztesei:
*2001: Schalke 04
2002: Schalke 04
2003: Bayern München
2004: Werder Bremen
2005: Bayern München
2006: Bayern München
2007: 1. FC Nürnberg
2008: Bayern München
2009: Werder Bremen
2010: Bayern München


*MTK elleni sikerével maradt harmadik az ETO*
2010. 05. 15. 21.27


<RIGHT> 






*A Győr szombaton hazai pályán 2-0-ra legyőzte az MTK-t, s ezzel a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 28. fordulójában is megőrizte harmadik helyét a táblázaton.*

*Győri ETO FC-MTK Budapest 2-0 (0-0)
*Győr, 2000 néző, V: Bognár
*gólszerzők:* Józsi (50.), Koltai (84.)
* sárga lap:* Aleksidze (90.), illetve Balogh B. (90.)
* Győr:*
Stevanovic - Babic, Djordjevic, Fehér Z., Szabó O. - Kink, Pilibaitis, Józsi, Tokody - Nicorec (Koltai 59.) - Aleksidze (Sharashenidze 91.)
*MTK:*
Szatmári Z. - Rodenbücher, Szekeres, Balogh B., Hidvégi - Kulcsár (Könyves 55.), Zsidai, Pátkai (Kanta J. 74.), Lázok - Szatmári L. (Nikházi 83.) - Pál A.

Erős szélben, szakadó esőben zajló első félidőben a hazaiak játszottak mezőnyfölényben, melynek során Józsi kapufájánál álltak legközelebb a gólszerzéshez.

Szünet után Józsi gyorsan megszerezte a vezetést a hazaiaknak. A gól után kiegyenlített mérkőzést láthattak a nézők, ám a hajrában Koltai találatával bebiztosította győzelmét az ETO.

​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Slovan-drukkerek balhéztak Magyarországon*
2010, május 12 - 18:21 

*A Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyei Rendőr Főkapitányság közleménye szerint 111 külföldi drukkert vett őrizetbe az encsi rendőrség, miután a Szlovák Kupa nagymihályi döntőjére igyekvő Slovan-szurkolók randalírozni kezdtek az M30-as autóút hejőkeresztúri pihenőjében, majd a forrói benzinkútnál. A BAZ megyei RFK közleménye szerint az előállított személyek elszámoltatása soron kívül, nagy erőkkel folyamatban van. *

A Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén megyei Rendőr Főkapitányság keddi közleménye az esetről.
_”A rendelkezésre álló adatok szerint Pozsonyból Michalovcéra (Nagymihályba) egy keddi mérkőzésre tartó külföldi futballszurkolók reggel 7 óra körüli időben az M30-as autópálya Hejőkeresztúri pihenőjében festékkel lefújtak és megrongáltak egy ott parkoló kamiont, illetve horogkeresztet rajzoltak a pihenő épületének falára. Az esetet követően a szurkolók egy újabb csoportja a Forrói benzinkútnál kihívóan közösségellenes, erőszakos magatartást tanúsított, melynek során az ott tartózkodó menetrend szerinti buszjáratot verni, rugdosni kezdte. A rendőrség az önmagukból kivetkőzött, ittasan, csoportosan randalírozó futballhuligánok megfékezésére nagy erőket vont össze és küldött a helyszínre. A gyors rendőri reagálásnak köszönhetően a járőrök az Encsi Rendőrkapitányságra 98 szlovák, 12 cseh és 1 fő ukrán állampolgárságú személyt állított elő. Az előállított személyek elszámoltatása folyamatban van, a rendőrség az eljárást ügyükben nagy erőkkel, soron kívül folytatja.”_


*Összeverekedtek a Fradi és a Loki szurkolói* 

*Miskolc, május 15., 16.18 A Geleji pihenőnél "bukkantak egymásra".*


Összeverekedtek a Ferencváros és a Debrecen futballcsapatának szurkolói az M3-as autópálya mellett lévő geleji pihenőnél szombat délután - tájékoztatta a rendőrség az MTI-t.
Dobi Tamás, a Borsod megyei rendőr-főkapitányság helyettes szóvivője elmondta: a Fradi szurkolói Miskolcra tartottak a Diósgyőr elleni meccsre, a Loki-drukkerek pedig a fővárosba mentek az Újpest elleni mérkőzésre. A két társaság szóváltásba keveredett egymással, majd összeverekedtek. Többen meg is sérültek közülük.
A fradistákat - egy busz összes utasát, több mint 60 embert - előállították a miskolci rendőrkapitányságra.
Dobi Tamás hangsúlyozta: a debreceniek ellen is lesz intézkedés, ők azonban elhagyták a helyszínt, mielőtt a rendőri erősítés megérkezett volna.
A Miskolcra vonattal érkező fradisták közül is előállítottak egy férfit, mivel kirúgta az őket különjáratként a diósgyőri stadion felé szállító helyi busz ablakát. Ellene garázdaság miatt indítottak eljárást - mondta a helyettes szóvivő.
(mti)

* 
*​*
*


----------



## loeb (2010 Május 17)

Már nagyon várom a nyári foci vb-t, ti melyik csapatnak szurkoltok?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Messi nyerte az Aranycipőt*
2010. 05. 17. 13.56


<RIGHT> 







*A spanyol bajnok Barcelona színeiben 34-szer eredményes argentin Lionel Messi érdemelte ki a 2009/10-es idény legeredményesebb labdarúgójának járó Aranycipőt.*

A listába csak a bajnoki gólok számítanak, s a különböző erősségű pontvadászatokban elért találatokat más-más szorzóval veszik figyelembe. A legjobb tízbe egyedül a Hollandiában 35 góllal legjobb uruguayi Luis Suárez került be olyan bajnokságból, amelynek szorzója nem a maximális 2-es, hanem csak másfeles.

*Az Aranycipő 2009/10-es végeredménye:
gól szorzó eredmény*​​* 1. Lionel Messi (argentin, Barcelona) 34 2 68
* 2. Didier Drogba (elefántcsontparti, Chelsea) 29 2 58
Antonio Di Natale (olasz, Udinese) 29 2 58
4. Gonzalo Higuaín (argentin, Real Madrid) 27 2 54
5. Luis Suárez (uruguayi, Ajax Amsterdam) 35 1,5 52,5
6. Wayne Rooney (angol, Manchester United) 26 2 52
Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Real Madrid) 26 2 52
8. Darren Bent (angol, Sunderland) 24 2 48
9. Carlos Tévez (argentin, Manchester City) 23 2 46
10. Edin Dzeko (bosnyák, VfL Wolfsburg) 22 2 44
Frank Lampard (angol, Chelsea) 22 2 44
Diego Milito (argentin, Internazionale) 22 2 44 

*Keretet szűkített Domenech, Gallas helye kérdéses*
2010. 05. 17. 13.56


<RIGHT> 






*Raymond Domenech francia szövetségi kapitány 24 fősre szűkítette keretét a június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságra.*

A négy éve döntős együttesből a kapus Mickael Landreau, a védő Adil Rami és Rod Fanni, a középpályás Hatem Ben Arfa és Yann M,Vila, valamint a csatár Jimmy Briand került ki.
A szakvezetőknek június elsején kell kijelölni a végleges, 23 fős kereteket. Domenech valószínűleg William Gallas gyógyulásától teszi függővé, hogy ki marad le a tornáról. Amennyiben az Arsenal játékosa felépül a csoportkörre, akkor vélhetően egy másik védőt hagy majd ki a csapatából.
A franciák a házigazda dél-afrikaiakkal, továbbá a mexikóiakkal és az uruguayiakkal szerepelnek majd azonos csoportban.

*  A 24-es francia keret:
 kapusok:*
Hugo Lloris (Olympique Lyon), Steve Mandanda (Olympique Marseille), Cédric Carrasso (Girondins Bordeaux)

*hátvédek*:
Anthony Réveillére (Olympique Lyon), Bacary Sagna, William Gallas, Gae:l Clichy (Arsenal), Éric Abidal (FC Barcelona), Sébastien Squillaci (FC Sevilla), Patrice Evra (Manchester United), Marc Planus (Girondins Bordeaux)

*középpályások*:
Jéremy Toulalan (Olympique Lyon), Alou Diarra (Girondins Bordeaux), Lassana Diarra (Real Madrid), Florent Malouda (Chelsea), Franck Ribéry (Bayern München), Yoann Gourcuff (Girondins Bordeaux), Abou Diaby (Arsenal)

*csatárok*:
Thierry Henry (FC Barcelona), Nicolas Anelka (Chelsea), Djibril Cissé (Panathinaikosz), Sidney Govou (Olympique Lyon), André-Pierre Gignac (Toulouse), Mathieu Valbuena (Olympique Marseille)​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Óriási Loki - Vidi párharc várható!*
2010. 05. 17. 08.08


<RIGHT> 






*Amikor négy éves, felsőházi szereplést követően a REAC férfi labdarúgó csapata elbúcsúzni volt kénytelen az NB I mezőnyétől, a szakvezetés nagyon határozottan azt állította: a REAC csak átszállót vásárolt a második vonalba. Sikerülhet-e még ez Rákospalotán? Erről is kérdeztük Kutasi Róbert klubigazgatót.*

- A helyzet teljesen bizonytalan - válaszolt Kutasi. - Ősszel még az első helyen zártunk - igaz, csak jobb gólkülönbséggel -, azóta viszont sok minden nem a terveink szerint alakult. Bármíly furcsa, de tavasszal a hazai pályán álltunk fejre - summázott Kutasi. - Rövid időn belül háromszor is kikaptunk, mégpedig a BKV Előre, a Vác és a Vecsés ellenében. Márpedig bármely, a feljutással kacérkodó klub nem engedheti meg ezt a luxust. A dolog pikantériája, hogy idegenben rendre meggyőző fölénnyel nyerjük a meccseinket...

*- A Vecsés elleni hazai fiaskót már a legújabb, a Nagy Sándor helyére szerződtetett edzővel, Mátyus Jánossal a kispadon vesztették el. Egyáltalán, mi indokolta Nagy Sándor lecserélését?*
- Nagy Sándort tiszteljük-becsüljük, de úgy éreztük, mindenképpen új impulzusokra van szüksége a csapatnak. Hangsúlyozni szeretném, hogy nem véletlenül esett a választásunk Mátyusra, akit személyesen évek óta ismerek. Meggyőződésem, hogy ő a fiatal edzők között a legtehetségesebbek egyike. A REAC-nál az utóbbi években megfordult, kitűnő szakemberek - Simon Tibor, Mészöly Géza, Urbán Flórián, Aczél Zoltán - legjobb tulajdonságaiból egyaránt hordoz magában. Az NB II-es válogatott kapitányaként közelről is láthattam, milyen jó szakember, milyen jól ért a játékosok nyelvén. Biztos vagyok benne, ha az év során már előbb sikerül őt idehozni, akkor a REAC ma biztos feljutóként várhatná az utolsó fordulók eseményeit.

*- Korábban többször is lenyilatkozta, hogy a REAC játékosállományát a második vonal legerősebbjének tartja. Változatlanul ez a véleménye?*
- Amit mondtam, fenntartom. Ezért állíthatom meggyőződéssel, hogy ezzel az anyaggal simán fel kellene jutnunk. Természetesen erről a lehetőségről még a sajnálatos vereségeket követően sem mondtunk le, s erre meg is van a matematikai esélyünk.

*- Konkrétan kikkel elégedett?*
- Somogyi Csaba, Cseri Gergő, Nyerges Krisztián (képünkön) és a Ferencvárosból érkezett kölcsönjátékos, Pölöskei Péter egyaránt meghatározó egyéniségei klubunknak, miként a változatlanul gólerős Torma Gábort is ide kell sorolnom.

*- A pontvadászat június 12-én ér véget, amikoris az NB II valamennyi összecsapására egy időben kerül majd sor. Amennyiben a REAC addig hozza a várt pontokat, úgy a döntés könnyen erre a játéknapra maradhat, hiszen a másik bajnokaspiráns, a Szolnok látogat el a Budai László stadionba.*

- Bár papíron a Vác is esélyesnek számít a feljutásra, a szakvezetés úgy gondolja, hogy az igazi rivális a Szolnoki MÁV lesz. Amennyiben addig úgy alakulnak az események, hogy az utolsó forduló dönt a feljutásról, úgy hazai pályán le fogjuk győzni a szolnokiakat.

*- Ezekben a hetekben a magyar labdarúgás kedvelői elsősorban a Debrecen - Fehérvár párosviadallal vannak elfoglalva.*

- Az Újpest újabb sikere megint közel hozta egymáshoz a riválisokat. Természetesen én is hatalmas Loki - Vidi harcra számítok, melyben a Loki nagyobb rutinja és a Vidi óriási motiváltsága csap majd össze.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*A Debrecen után a Videotont is legyőzheti az Újpest*
2010. 05. 17. 17.05


<RIGHT> 






*A bajnoki elsőségért nagy versenyben lévő Videotonhoz látogat a címvédő Debrecent szombaton legyőző Újpest a labdarúgó Soproni Liga hétközi, 29. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján. Ha a budapesti lila-fehérek nyernek a fehérvári együttes ellen, akkor a DVSC egy győzelemmel ismét bajnok lehet.*

A skót Willie McStay-t váltott Mészöly Géza irányításával az újpestiek hét összecsapásukból egyet sem vesztettek el, s egy döntetlen mellett hatszor nyertek. Ennek köszönhetően már a harmadik helyért küzdenek a jelenleg bronzérmes pozícióban álló Győrrel, amely szerdán éppen Debrecenben vendégeskedik.

Hétfőn (ma) pótolják az eredetileg szombatra kiírt Kecskemét-Kaposvár mérkőzést, így ez a két gárda a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) versenybizottságának vasárnapi döntése nyomán csütörtökön játssza le a hétközi fordulóban esedékes összecsapásait.

A Nyíregyháza hazai pályán, a stabil középcsapatnak számító Haladás ellen folytathatja menekülését a kiesést jelentő 15. helyről, míg a 14. Paks a Budapest Honvédot látja vendégül.

A forduló keddi nyitómérkőzésén Lipcsei Péter, a Ferencváros 38 éves középpályása megdöntheti a legendás Sárosi György rekordját, a korábbi válogatott futballistának ugyanis ez lehet a 647. élvonalbeli találkozója zöld-fehér mezben. 
* Soproni Liga, 29. forduló:
kedd:
*Ferenváros-Lombard Pápa 18 ó

* szerda:*
Vasas-ZTE FC 18 ó
Nyíregyháza Spartacus-Szombathelyi Haladás 18
Paksi FC-Budapest Honvéd 18
Videoton FC-Újpest FC 19
DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO 20

*  csütörtök:
*MTK Budapest-Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 18 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Diósgyőri VTK 18​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Erwin Koeman fiatalokat is behívott a válogatott keretébe*
2010. 05. 17. 21.16


<RIGHT> 






*Erwin Koeman, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya kijelölte keretét a május 29-én, a budapesti Puskás Ferenc Stadionban sorra kerülő Magyarország-Németország, valamint a június 5-i, amszterdami Hollandia - Magyarország barátságos mérkőzésekre.*

A szövetségi kapitány több játékost is meghívott a tavalyi U20-as világbajnokságon bronzérmet szerző együttesből, így Gulácsi Péter, Németh Krisztián és Koman Vladimir is tagja a keretnek. 
Erwin Koeman sérülés miatt nem számíthat Hajnal Tamás, Rudolf Gergely, Kádár Tamás és Szalai Ádám játékára a két összecsapáson. A keret tagjai a németek elleni mérkőzés előtt május 26-án, szerdán találkoznak az MLSZ telki edzőközpontjában.

*A magyar válogatott kerete:*
*Kapusok: *
Király Gábor (1860 München)
Fülöp Márton (Sunderland AFC)
Gulácsi Péter (Liverpool)

*Védők: *
Bodnár László (DVSC-TEVA)
Szélesi Zoltán (DVSC-TEVA)
Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht)
Vanczák Vilmos (FC Sion)
Horváth Gábor (Videoton FC)
Laczkó Zsolt (DVSC-TEVA)
Bodor Boldizsár (Roda JC)

*Középpályások: *
Buzsáky Ákos (Queen's Park Rangers)
Dzsudzsák Balázs (PSV Eindhoven)
Huszti Szabolcs (Zenit Szentpétervár)
Dárdai Pál (Hertha BSC)
Vadócz Krisztián (Osasuna)
Nagy Dániel (Videoton FC)
Koman Vladimir (Bari)

*Támadók: *
Lázok János (MTK Budapest)
Priskin Tamás (Queen's Park Rangers)
Torghelle Sándor (FC Augsburg 1907)
Németh Krisztián (AEK Athén)

*Tartalékok: *
Köteles László (Racing Genk)
Gyepes Gábor (Cardiff City)
Tőzsér Dániel (Racing Genk)


*Torghelle Düsseldorfban folytatja pályafutását*

*A német Kicker információi szerint az FC Augsburgtól távozó Torghelle Sándor a szintén másodosztályú Fortuna Düsseldorfban folytatja pályafutását.*

A magyar válogatott támadó a hírek szerint két éves szerződést írt alá a Bundesliga 2 idei szezonjában negyedik helyen végzett együtteshez, amely jövőre már a feljutást célozza meg. A düsseldorfiaknak mindenképpen szüksége volt egy gólerős csatárra, mivel a csapat házi gólkirálya, a 2009–2010-es bajnokságban 12 gólig jutó Martin Harnik a múlt héten a VfB Stuttgarthoz igazolt.

A 28 éves Torghelle, aki Marcaliból indulva Magyarországon a Budapest Honvédban és az MTK Hungáriában szerepelt, korábban megfordult Angliában (Crytal Palace) és Görögországban (Panathinaikosz és PAOK Szaloniki) is, majd 2007-ben a német másodosztályú Carl-Zeiss Jenához igazolt. Egy évvel később, a csapat kiesése után az Augsburg FC-hez távozott, ahol két szezon alatt 48 mérkőzésen 14-szer volt eredményes. 

A 40-szeres válogatott támadó 2004-ben egy barátságos mérkőzésen két gólt rúgott Németországnak, amivel a magyarok óriási meglepetésre 2–0-ra legyőzték a Nationalelfet.


*Videó: A kezdőkörből bombázott a pipába a középpályás *

*Fantasztikus gólt szerzett Inca, a Sol de America brazil középpályása az Olimpia elleni bajnokin a paraguayi bajnokságban. A játékos a kezdőkörből, szabadrúgásból bombázott a jobb felsőbe.*
​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XGZKoyC7TBo&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XGZKoyC7TBo&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Végre bizonyíthatnak a fiatalok. Remélem élnek a lehetőséggel. Koeman pedig eddig gyenge amit csinál.


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Megnyerte a Bayern....


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Bill Clinton is támogatja az amerikai vb-pályázatot*
2010. 05. 18. 18.14


 <RIGHT> 






*Bill Clinton, az Egyesült Államok korábbi elnöke lett a 2018-as és 2012-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság rendezési jogáért versengő amerikaiak pályázati bizottságának tiszteletbeli elnöke.*






Clinton szerint az Egyesült Államok esélyeit növeli, hogy mind a stadionok, mind pedig az infrastruktúra készen áll a torna megrendezésére.

* "Ha megkapjuk a rendezés jogát, az minden vendéglátó városnak óriási gazdasági fellendülést, akár 400-600 millió dollár bevételt jelenthet - nyilatkozott Clinton. - Mivel országunk népességének közel 12 százaléka külföldi, így minden mérkőzésen teltház várható."*

Az Egyesült Államok mellett Ausztrália, Anglia és Oroszország önállóan, Belgium Hollandiával, Spanyolország Portugáliával közösen pályázik a 2018-as és 2022-es világbajnokság rendezési jogára. Utóbbi eseménynek szeretne otthont adni Katar, Japán és Dél-Korea is.

A 63 éves politikus - még elnökként - egyszer már sikerrel járt: az 1994-es világbajnokság 50 millió dolláros bevételt jelentett országának.

A győzteseket december 2-án, Zürichben nevezik meg.
Az idei megmérettetésnek a Dél-afrikai Köztársaság, a 2014-esnek Brazília ad otthont.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*A Cluj a román bajnok*
2010. 05. 18. 17.59


 <RIGHT> 






*A CFR Cluj a román labdarúgó-bajnokság 2009/2010-es kiírásának győztese, miután az utolsó előtti fordulóban aratott győzelmével behozhatatlan előnybe került a Unirea Urzicenivel szemben.*

A kolozsvári együttes, amelynek magyar tulajdonosa van, a 33. fordulóban hazai pályán 2-1-re verte az International Curtea de Argest, így az Unirea hiába nyert szintén, a különbség maradt közöttük három pont. Utóbbi ugyan még beérheti a Clujt, az egymás elleni összevetésben azonban az erdélyi csapat a jobb. 





A CFR Cluj története második bajnoki címét szerezte meg, s az aranyéremmel biztosította helyét a Bajnokok Ligája főtábláján a 2010/2011-es szezonban. A már biztosan második Unirea a BL-selejtezőbe jutott. Utóbbi a mostani, előbbi az egy évvel korábbi BL-küzdelmekben is érdekelt volt.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 20)

*Soproni Liga: Kiesett a Nyíregyháza*
2010. 05. 20. 14.45


<RIGHT> 






*Szerdán öt mérkőzést játszottak le a Soproni Liga 29. fordulójából. A Nyíregyháza háromgólos hátrányt dolgozott le a Haladás ellen, de hiába küzdött meg az egy pontért, kiesett az élvonalból.*

Az éllovas DVSC-TEVA a Győr, a második helyezett Videoton az Újpest ellen ért el döntetlent, ami azt jelenti, hogy a bajnoki címért zajló versenyfutás az utolsó fordulóig nyílt marad.

Bougerra hiába mentett pontot
*Nyíregyháza Spartacus FC - Szombathelyi Haladás 3-3 (0-2)
*Vezette: Iványi Zoltán (Albert Zoltán, Medovarszki János)
*Gólszerző:* Bougerra (11-esből) a 65., Bougerra a 71., Bougerra a 81. ill. Simon Á. a 34., Simon A., a 45., Molnár B. (11-esből) a 62. percben

A kieső helyen álló hazaiak számára kizárólag a győzelem volt elfogadható eredmény a találkozón, ennek megfelelően az első negyedóra a nyírségiek fölényét hozta. A folytatásban kiegyenlített lett a játék, és a 34. percben a Haladás megszerezte a vezetést: Simon Attila passza után Simon Ádám 25 méterről bombázott a léc alá (0-1). A 44. percben ismét a Simon-fivérek hoztak össze egy gólt, ezúttal Ádám adott be jobbról, Attila pedig 5 méterről a bal sarokba fejelt (0-2). A fordulás után is a Haladás volt aktívabb, és a 61. percben Halmosi Péter felvágásáért büntetőhöz jutott a szombathelyi együttes. A tizenegyest Molnár Balázs értékesítette (0-3). A hazaiak nem adták fel a küzdelmet, a 65. percben egy kezezés után büntetőhöz jutottak, Fouad Bougerra pedig pontosan lőtte a tizenegyest (1-3). A 71. percben Zeljko Kovacevic átadása után Bougerra közelről vette be a kaput (2-3), majd a 81. percben az algériai légiós egy szöglet után is eredményes volt (3-3). A nyírségiek a végén még lőttek egy kapufát, de a győzelmet nem tudták megszerezni, ezzel eldőlt, hogy a következő szezonban a másodosztályban szerepelnek.

Szépségdíjas góllal nyert a ZTE
*Vasas - ZTE FC 2-3 (1-2)
*Vezette: Veizer Roland (Berettyán Péter, Horváth Róbert)
*Gólszerző: *Benounes (11-esből) a 2., Bogunovic (öngól) a 81., ill. Kamber a 33., Pavicevic a 44., Horváth A. az 54. percben
Az angyalföldiek már a 2. percben vezetéshez jutottak, a Karim Benounes elleni szabálytalanságért ítélt büntetőt a játékvezető, a 11-est a sértett értékesítette (1-0). A Vasas támadásban maradt és több alkalommal is növelhette volna előnyét, de kihagyta a helyzeteit. A 33. percben egyenlített a ZTE, Djordje Kamber egy csellel tisztára játszotta magát, majd 12 méterről a jobb alsó sarokba lőtt (1-1). A 44. percben már a vendégek vezettek, Darko Pavicevic lépett ki a Vasas védői közül, majd 12 méterről kilőtte a bal sarkot (1-2). Az 54. percben szépségdíjas találattal növelte előnyét a zalai együttes, egy felpattanó labdát Horváth András az ötös bal sarkától, a kapunak háttal állva, ollózó mozdulattal lőtte a jobb sarokba (1-3). A 80. percben alakult ki a végeredmény, Benounes beadásába Milan Bogunovic szerencsétlenül ért bele, a labda a védőről Vlaszák Géza kezére, onnan pedig a hálóba pattant (2-3).

Győzelmével bennmaradt a Paks
*Paksi FC - Budapest Honvéd 2-1 (2-0)
*Vezette: Kassai Viktor (Erős Gábor, Vígh Tibor)
*Gólszerző:* Kiss T. a 5., Böde a 44., ill. Vaccaro (11-esből) a 82. percben
A Paks támadó szellemben kezdte a találkozót és az 5. percben megszerezte a vezetést: Kiss Tamás jobbról, 13 méterről a jobb sarokba lőtte a labdát (1-0). A vezetés tudatában sem vettek vissza a hazaiak, több nagy helyzetet is kihagytak a szünetig, egy lehetőséget pedig kihasználtak, a 44. percben Vayer Gábor bal oldali beadását követően Böde Dániel fejelt a jobb sarokba (2-0). A fordulás után mérsékeltebb lett az iram, kevesebb volt a helyzet is, de a 82. percben a vendégek megszerezték szépítő találatukat, Angelo Vaccaro az Abraham lerántásáért megítélt büntetőt értékesítette (2-1). Újabb gól már nem született, a Paks a megszerzett három ponttal kiharcolta a bennmaradást az élvonalban.

Nem ért győzelmet a gyors Videoton-gól
*Videoton FC - Újpest FC 1-1 (1-0)
*Vezette: Szabó Zsolt (Kispál Róbert, Ring György)
*Gólszerző:* Elek a 3., ill. Vasiljevic a 77. percben
A bajnoki címre pályázó Videoton számára kulcsfontosságú volt a győzelem a múlt héten a listavezető Debrecent legyőző Újpest ellen, és a mérkőzés elején a fehérváriak hamar meg is szerezték a vezetést: Nagy Dániel beadása után Elek Ákos fejelt a kapuba (1-0). A folytatásban is a Videoton volt veszélyesebb, az újpesti akciókban nem volt meg a kellő lendület. A szünetig nem esett újabb gól, a fordulás után pedig veszélyesebbé vált az Újpest, és a 73. percben sikerült kiegyenlítenie: Tóth Norbert adott be egy bal oldali szabadrúgásból, Dusan Vasiljevic fejesét Sebők Zsolt nem tudta védeni, a labda a kapus kezéről pattant a hálóba (1-1). A hajrában mindent megtett a győztes gól megszerzéséért a Videoton, de mindhiába, az Újpest ponttal távozott Székesfehérvárról.

Jól zártak a védelmek
*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO 0-0
*Vezette: Vad II István (Vámos Tibor, Farkas Balázs)
*Kiállítva:* Szakály a 74. ill. Józsi a 92. percben
Mindkét csapat jól megszervezte a védelmét, ezért bár igyekeztek a csapatok, kevés lehetőség adódott a kapuk előtt. Mindkét együttes inkább távoli lövésekkel próbálkozott, ezek azonban nem jelentettek különösebb veszélyt a kapukra. A második játékrészben is kevés volt az igazán veszélyes helyzet, a védelmek jól látták el a feladatukat. A 74. percben megfogyatkozott a Debrecen, miután Szakály Péter egy percen belül két sárga lapot is kapott a játékvezetőtől. A hajrában a Győr volt aktívabb, de gól már nem született. A találkozó krónikájához tartozik, hogy utolsó percében Józsi György is megkapta második sárga lapját, így tíz-tíz emberrel fejezték be a meccset a csapatok.


*Gera: Nekem kell lépnem, ha válogatott akarok lenni*
2010. 05. 20. 13.10


<RIGHT> 






*Gera Zoltán, az Európa Liga döntőjében szerepelt Fulham labdarúgócsapatának magyar középpályása úgy véli, ha vissza szeretne kerülni a válogatottba, neki kell lépnie, mert Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány már jelezte: van helye az együttesben.*


*"Zavar a jelenlegi helyzet, és nem esik jól, hogy sokan támadják Koemant, amiért nem szerepelek a nemzeti csapatban - mondta csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján a 31 éves játékos. - Én mondtam le a válogatottságot, de a szezon közben nem akartam ezzel foglalkozni. A nyári szünetben átgondolom a történteket, s ha úgy döntök, hogy visszajönnék, akkor megteszem a szükséges lépéseket."*

Gera hozzátette, nem bánta meg, hogy a dánok elleni, utolsó világbajnoki selejtező előtt távozott a magyar csapattól, ugyanakkor hangsúlyozta: nem haragból tette, s emberileg semmi problémája nincsen a holland szövetségi kapitánnyal.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Május 20)

Gratula a cseferének.


----------



## geri1212 (2010 Május 21)

lessssz


----------



## geri1212 (2010 Május 21)

persze


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Vb-2010 - Egy mérkőzésre hazaugrottak az angolok*
2010. 05. 24. 07.59​ 

<RIGHT>




*A mexikóiakkal szemben esedékes hétfői erőfelmérő mérkőzésre rövid időre hazatért ausztriai edzőtáborozásából a dél-afrikai világbajnokságra készülő angol válogatott.*​ 

A londoni összecsapás után a szigetországiak keddtől folytatják a megkezdett munkát az irdningi főhadiszállásukon, majd mielőtt elrepülnének a vb színhelyére, jövő vasárnap, Grazban még a japánok ellen tesztelik a csapategységet.​ 
A vb-t illetően Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány arra buzdította a hazai szurkolókat, hogy támogatásukkal járuljanak hozzá a remélt nagy sikerhez.​ 
*"Mindenki a csapat tagja Angliában. Június 12-én, az első mérkőzésünkön fogjunk össze az angol válogatottért"* - írta az angol szövetség honlapján megjelent nyílt levelében.​ 
*Az angolok az amerikaiakkal, az algériaiakkal és a szlovénokkal mérkőznek a június 11-én kezdődő torna C csoportjában.*​ 

*Vb-2010 - Újabb csodában reménykednek a dél-koreaiak*
2010. 05. 24. 07.58​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A dél-koreai labdarúgó-válogatott a 2002-ben nyújtott teljesítményéhez hasonlóval szeretne előrukkolni a nyári, dél-afrikai világbajnokságon: az ázsiai alakulat csapatkapitánya, Park Dzsi Szung szerint ismét elérhető az elődöntő.*​ 

A 2002-es vb nagy diadal, egy csoda volt a számunkra, de ez akár meg is ismétlődhet" - vélekedett a Manchester United alkalmazásában álló 29 éves középpályás a japánok elleni felkészülési mérkőzés előtt, hozzátéve ugyanakkor, hogy most - amikor nem saját közönségük előtt játszanak majd - szerényebbek az esélyeik.​ 
*A dél-koreai együttes az argentinokkal, a nigériaiakkal és a görögökkel mérkőzik a június 11-én kezdődő torna B csoportjában.*​ 

*Labdarúgó NB I - Vereséggel bajnok a Debrecen*
2010. 05. 23. 22.07​ 

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*A Debrecen meglepetésre 1-0-ra kikapott a Kecskemét otthonában a vasárnapi zárófordulóban, de a Videoton botlása következtében megnyerte a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 2009/2010-es kiírását.*​ 

A címvédő hajdúsági együttes 2005, 2006, 2007 és 2009 után ötödször végzett az élen*.*​ 
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - DVSC-TEVA 1-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*
Kecskemét, 6400 néző, V: Szabó Zs.
gólszerző: Csordás (45.)
sárga lap: Alempijevic (19.), Bori (87.), illetve Feczesin (19.), Bodnár (32.), Coulibaly (87.)​ 
*Kecskemét:*
*----------*
*Holczer - Némedi, Gyagya, Lambulic, Alempijevic - Bori, Cukic, Koncz, Litsingi (Schindler 89.) - Csordás (Simon 75.), Montvai (Savic 82.)*​ 
*DVSC:*
*-----*
*Poleksic - Bodnár (Etogo 69.), Szélesi, Fodor, Laczkó - Czvitkovics, Varga J., Ramos (Dombi a szünetben), Yannick - Feczesin (Rezes 33.), Coulibaly*​ 
Veszélyesebben kezdett a Kecskemét, a bajnoki címért küzdő vendégek kissé idegesen játszottak az első negyedórában. A folytatásban egyre inkább játékba lendült a Loki és jóval veszélyesebb volt Holczer kapujára. Az első félidő végén mégis a hirtelen megvillanó Csordás találatával a Kecskemét szerzett vezetést.
A szünet után magasabb fokozatra kapcsolt a hátrányban lévő hajdúsági alakulat, de Czvitkovicsék nem voltak igazán veszélyesek, kevés helyzetüket pedig nem tudták gólra váltani. Előnyét taktikus játékkal tartotta a Kecskemét és megérdemelten nyerte meg a találkozót, melynek lefújása után a vendég drukkerek berohantak a pályára, s a rendőrökkel történt kisebb küzdelem után együtt ünnepeltek a - vereségük ellenére is - bajnok kedvenceikkel.​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>





*Labdarúgó NB I - Nikolic a gólkirály*
2010. 05. 23. 21.49 <RIGHT>




*Nemanja Nikolic, az ezüstérmes Videoton csatára végzett a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 2009/2010-es góllövőlistájának az élén 18 találattal.*​ 

*A góllövőlista végeredménye:*​ 
*18 gólos:*
---------
*Nikolic (Videoton)*​ 
*16 gólos:*
---------
Rudnevs (ZTE)​ 
*15 gólos:*
---------
Alves (Videoton)​ 
*14 gólos:*
---------
Coulibaly (Debrecen), Kabát (Újpest)​ 
*13 gólos:*
---------
Lázok (MTK), Pavicevic (ZTE)​ 
*12 gólos:*
---------
Kink (Győr), Montvai (Kecskemét)​ 
*11 gólos:*
---------
Csordás (Kecskemét), Tököli (Paks)​ 
*9 gólos:*
--------
Czvitkovics (Debrecen), Hrepka (Vasas), Homma (Nyíregyháza), Lencse (Videoton)​ 
*8 gólos:*
-------- 
Böde (Paks), Elding (FTC), Feczesin (Debrecen), Ferenczi (FTC), Pál (MTK), Rajczi (Újpest), Zahorecz (Kaposvár)​ 
*7 gólos:*
--------
Bugerra (Nyíregyháza), Magasföldi (ZTE), Sitku (Videoton), Szakály P. (Debrecen)​ 
*6 gólos:*
--------
Balázs (ZTE), Bali (Pápa), Benounes (Vasas), Józsi (Győr), Maróti (Kaposvár), Nagy G. (Haladás), Némedi (Kecskemét), Oross (Haladás), Rudolf (Debrecen), Yannick (Debrecen)​ 
*5 gólos:*
--------
Abraham (Honvéd), Balajti (Diósgyőr), Bárányos (Pápa), Divic (Vasas), Gosztonyi (MTK), Kenesei (Haladás), Korcsmár (Újpest), Könyves (MTK), Lippai (Diósgyőr), Oláh (Kaposvár), Szatmári (MTK), Tóth P. (Haladás)​ 
*4 gólos:*
--------
Aleksidze (Győr), Andorka (Nyíregyháza), Diego (Honvéd), Elek (Videoton), Foxi (Újpest), Hajdú (Honvéd), Illés (ZTE), Kiss T. (Paks), Nicorec (Győr), Polonkai (Videoton), Remili (Vasas), Vasiljevic (Újpest), Vaccaro (Honvéd)​ 
*3 gólos:*
--------
Abwo (Pápa), Alex (Pápa), Andic (Videoton), Bajner (Honvéd), Barczi (Újpest), Beliczky (Vasas), Bogdanovic (Haladás), Bougouerra (Nyíregyháza), Dobric (Vasas), Halmosi (Haladás), Ivancsics (Diósgyőr), Koltai (Győr), Kulcsár (MTK), Lattenstein (Haladás), Leandro (DVSC), Lipták (Videoton), Litsingi (Kecskemét), Mijadinoski (Debrecen), Nagy D. (Videoton), Orosz (Pápa), Rebryk (Pápa), Sándor Gy. (Újpest, Videoton), Zsidai (MTK)
*2 gólos:*
--------
Bajzát (DVTK), Botis (Honvéd), Brnovic (Diósgyőr), Coira (Honvéd), Cukic (Kecskemét), Cuerda (Honvéd), Dosso (Nyíregyháza), Éger (Paks), Farkas A. (Pápa), Farkas (Kecskemét), Fitos (FTC), Gujic (Kaposvár), Gyömbér (Pápa), Heffler (Pápa), Horváth A. (ZTE), Huszák (Diósgyőr), Irhás (Haladás), Jovánczai (Pápa), Kamber (ZTE), Kovacevic (Nyíregyháza), Lisztes (Paks), Mészáros (Debrecen), Milicic (Diósgyőr), Miskolczi (Nyíregyháza), Pákolicz (Nyíregyháza), Pölöskey (FTC), Reszli (Kaposvár), Rósa D. (FTC), Simek (Újpest), Simon (Kecskemét), Simon A. (Haladás), Simon Á. (Haladás), Sluka (ZTE), Somorjai (Diósgyőr), Stanic (Kaposvár), Szalai (ZTE), Szakály D. (Videoton), Szepessy (Kaposvár), Szilágyi (Vasas), Tóth B. (Ferencváros), Tóth G. (Pápa), Vadnai (MTK), Vayer (Paks), Wolfe (FTC)​ 
*1 gólos:*
--------
Abass (Honvéd), Abdelali (Nyíregyháza), Abdi (Ferencváros), Alempijevic (Kecskemét), Ashmore (Ferencváros), Babic (Győr), Balbinot (Nyíregyháza), Balog (Ferencváros, a ZTE ellen), Balogh (MTK), Bakos (Vasas), Bank (Kaposvár), Bertus (Kecskemét), Bogunovic (ZTE), Bosnyák (Nyíregyháza), Búrány (Diósgyőr), Copa (Győr), Cséke (Honvéd), Djordevic (Győr), Dragóner (FTC), Farkas B. (Videoton), Farkas K. (Kaposvár), Fekete (Nyíregyháza), Gal (Diósgyőr), Gárdos (Ferencváros), George (Diósgyőr), Guzmics (Haladás), Gyagya (Kecskemét), Goia (Nyíregyháza), Hidvégi (MTK), Horváth (Videoton), Horváth G. (Diósgyőr), Jeknic (Diósgyőr), Joaquin (FTC), Kiss Z. (DVSC), Koller (Kecskemét), Komlósi (Debrecen), Kovács G. (Vasas), Kuttor (Haladás), Laczkó (Debrecen), Lengyel (Haladás), Lipusz (DVTK), Macko (Honvéd), Máté (ZTE), Melczer (MTK), Menougong (DVTK), Mészáros (Pápa), Miljatovic (ZTE), Millar (Újpest), Molnár B. (Haladás), Molnár M. (MTK), Morrison (Ferencváros), Mrdjanin (Vasas), Nagy I. (Paks), Nagy Z. (Honvéd), Némedi (Videoton), Németh Á (Videoton), Palásthy (Honvéd), Pátkai (MTK), Petrók (Kaposvár), Pilibaitis (Győr), Présinger (Videoton), Rajos (Haladás), Rakic (Kecskemét), Rácz (Haladás), Rezes (Debrecen), Sarus (Pápa), Savic (Kecskemét), Schimmer (Haladás), Sipos (Haladás), Stanisic (Győr), Struhar (Nyíregyháza), Szabó Á. (MTK)Szabó V. (Diósgyőr), Szabó Zs. (Pápa), Takács Z. (Újpest), Tisza (Újpest), Todorovic (ZTE), Tokody (Győr), Tóth N. (Újpest), Tutoric (Ferencváros), Ugrai (Haladás), Vági (MTK), Varga G. (Pápa), Varga J. (Debrecen), Varga R. (Újpest), Vaskó (Újpest), Vermes (Újpest), Vujovic (Videoton), Wedgbury (FTC)​ 
*öngól:*
------
Babic (Győr, a Paks ellen), Benjamin (Honvéd, a Szombathely ellen), Éger (Paks, a Pápa ellen), Gyagya (Kecskemét, a Honvéd ellen), Guzmics (Haladás, kettőt a Videoton ellen), Hrepka (Vasas a Nyíregyháza ellen), Lakatos (Diósgyőr, a Nyíregyháza ellen), Laczkó (Debrecen, a Diósgyőr ellen), Leandro (DVSC, a Vasas ellen), Milicic (Diósgyőr, az Újpest ellen), Panikvar (ZTE, a Honvéd ellen), Petrók (Kaposvár, a Győr ellen), Todorovic (ZTE, a Ferencváros ellen), Tóth G. (Pápa, a Debrecen ellen)​ 




<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A Debrecen a kupadöntő után ünnepelne*
2010. 05. 24. 10.33


<RIGHT>






*Bár vasárnap megszerezte története ötödik bajnoki aranyérmét, egyelőre nem ünnepel a Debrecen labdarúgócsapata, mert szerdán még Magyar Kupa-döntő vár rá a Zalaegerszeg ellenében.*


A debreceniek a zárófordulóban 1-0-ra kikaptak Kecskeméten, de mivel közvetlen üldözőjük, a Videoton is vereséget szenvedett Győrben, az élcsoportban nem változott a korábbi helyzet: a DVSC lett az első, a székesfehérvári csapat a második, a Győr pedig a harmadik.

A címvédő hajdúsági együttes 2005, 2006, 2007 és 2009 után ötödször végzett az élen, a sikert azonban azzal szeretné teljessé tenni, hogy a hét közepén a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban legyőzi a ZTE alakulatát.

Vasárnap mintegy kétezer szurkolója buzdítása ellenére nem játszott jól a Debrecen a Széktói Stadionban, ám a győriek közreműködésének köszönhetően így is az élen végzett a Soproni Ligában. Herczeg András klubmenedzser, vezetőedző nagyon megkönnyebbült, mikor kiderült, hogy játékosai emelhetik magasba a trófeát.

*"Egy nagyon nehéz szezonban sikerült újra aranyérmet szereznünk. Sok problémával kellett megküzdenünk, rengeteg kritikát kaptunk másoktól. Büszke vagyok a csapatra, kemény ellenfeleket előztünk meg" -összegzett röviden, majd hozzátette: "Még nincs vége idei menetelésünknek, mert szerdán szeretnénk a Magyar Kupát is elhódítani." *

A DVSC-Teva együttesében ebben az idényben kulcsszerepet játszott Czvitkovics Péter, aki az utolsó hazai összecsapás előtt, múlt szerdán, a Győr elleni rangadó kezdetekor megkapta a szezon legkiválóbb debreceni játékosnak járó Zilahi-díjat. A középpályás így vélekedett már az aranyéremmel a nyakában:

*"Nagyon idegesek voltunk a mai mérkőzésen. Egy igencsak kemény szezonban tudtuk megvédeni a bajnoki címünket. Szeretnénk megköszönni a győrieknek, hogy legyőzték a Vidit."*

A debreceni csapat a bajnoki elsőségért járó kupa és az aranyérmek átvétele után még pezsgőzött egyet, majd a játékosok és a stáb tagjai Cegléden töltötték az éjszakát, ahonnan nem haza, hanem Budapestre utaznak majd, hogy a helyszínen készülhessenek a kupafináléra. 

A szurkolók a mérkőzés után útra keltek Debrecenbe, az utazás a töltőállomásokon zajló ünneplés miatt kicsit hosszabbra nyúlt a szokásosnál. A nagy bulira - már a csapattal együtt - még ezen a héten sor kerül a debreceni Kossuth téren.




*Labdarúgó NB I - Köszöntés, fogadkozások Székesfehérváron*
2010. 05. 24. 10.55


<RIGHT>






*Az elsőséget ugyan nem sikerült kiharcolnia a Videotonnak a labdarúgó Soproni Ligában, de az ezüstérem megszerzésével zárult bajnoki menetelést, a csapat vártnál jobb teljesítményét azért megünnepelték Székesfehérváron.*


A játékosokat Győrből, az 1-0-s vereséggel zárult utolsó mérkőzés helyszínéről hazaszállító busz vasárnap este tíz órakor gördült be a Sóstói Stadionba, ahol már több száz piros-kékbe öltözött szurkoló várakozott. Az ünneplésre felállított pódiumra azonban csak egy órával később léptek fel a csapat tagjai, akkor, amikor megérkeztek a Győrből busszal visszatérő drukkerek.

A mintegy 1200 ember előtt először Kovács Ferenc, a Videoton tiszteletbeli elnöke, az 1985-ben UEFA Kupa-döntőt játszó alakulat edzője megköszönte a szurkolók buzdítását, segítségét. Felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy két és fél évvel ezelőtt nem volt licence a klubnak, de nagy erőfeszítéssel 34 év után ismét ezüstérmet szerzett a Videoton.

Berzi Sándor, a Fehérvár FC Kft. ügyvezetője a csapatmunka fontosságát emelte ki, megköszönte a város, a szakvezetés, a játékosok, és a szurkolók összefogását, majd hozzátette: *"Jövőre még fényesebb lesz ez az érem!"*

Mezey György, a fehérváriak vezetőedzője másodpercekig nem tudott szóhoz jutni, mert a tömeg "Gyuri Bácsi, Gyuri Bácsi!" skandálással fogadta. 

"*Végtelenül fájlalom, és sajnálom, hogy nem tudtuk megragadni az alkalmat a bajnoki cím elhódítására. Büszke vagyok, hogy itt állhatok önök előtt az ezüstéremmel együtt.*
*A mai mérkőzés után láttam, hogy néhány játékosom, vezetőtársam, és szerintem sok szurkoló mintha könnyeket morzsolgatna a szeme sarkában. Azt mondom: síni, csak a győztesnek szabad! Ígérem, és szentül hiszem, hogy jövőre sírni fogunk!" *- mondta a tréner.


A csapat tulajdonosát, Garancsi Istvánt vastapssal köszöntötték a szurkolók.

*"Örülök, hogy csapat és közönség egymásra talált. Ha összefogunk, jövőre nagyon szép sikereket érhetünk el."*
Székesfehérvár városa nevében Warvasovszky Tihamér polgármester (MSZP, SZDSZ, Fehérvári Polgárok Egyesülete) serleggel köszöntötte a csapatot.

*"Május 22-én ünnepeltük, hogy a Videoton 25 évvel ezelőtt ezüstérmet szerzett az UEFA-Kupában, s rá egy nappal egy újabb ezüstöt ünnepelhetünk. Örüljünk ennek a bajnoki második helynek, hiszen ez 34 év óta nem adatott meg. Jövőre a Városház téren szeretnénk ünnepelni! Hajrá Videoton, szép volt fiúk!"*

Cser Palkovics András országgyűlési képviselő (Fidesz) egy aranyrögöt formázó csokoládédesszerttel lépett az emelvényre, melyet szimbolikusan Garancsi Istvánnak nyújtott át.

*"Két évvel ezelőtt, ha valaki azt mondja, hogy ezüstérmet ünneplünk, sokan nem hittük volna el, de most így van. Jövőre pedig itt lesz egy bajnokcsapat. Az aranyrúd már itt van hozzá, hogy aranyérmeket tudjunk belőle készíteni. Hajrá Vidi!"*

Az Európa Liga-indulást kiharcoló együttes nevében Farkas Balázs, csapatkapitány mondott néhány mondatot.

*"Szeretném megköszönni a szurkolóknak az egész éves buzdítást! Kicsit csalódottak vagyunk mindannyian, de azt mondom: ne legyünk azok!*
*Legyünk bizakodóak, mert szép jövő vár ránk, remélhetőleg már a következő évben, és akkor egy még szebb ünnepet ülhetünk ugyanitt."*


*Labdarúgó NB I - Győrben nincs szervezett ünneplés*
2010. 05. 24. 11.35 <RIGHT> 






*


A csapat tagjai a vasárnapi mérkőzés után egy szórakozóhelyen megünnepelték a Soproni Ligában kiharcolt bronzérmet, hivatalos köszöntésre azonban nincs idő - mondta a bajnoki zárást követően Klement Tibor, a győri labdarúgóklub, az ETO FC ügyvezetője.

*​*
*"Grúz, litván és észt válogatottjainknak még kötelezettségeik vannak a nemzeti csapatukban, ezért el kell utazniuk" - indokolta a visszafogott programot, hozzátéve: nem tud arról, hogy Győr város vezetése tervezne köszöntést az ETO csapata számára.

A Győri ETO fennállása során ötödik alkalommal szerzett bronzérmet a labdarúgó első osztályban (1967, 1973/74, 1985/86, 2007/08, 2009/10). A zöld-fehérek vasárnap a Videoton 1-0-s legyőzésével biztosították be az idei sikerüket.




*A Crvena zvezda nyerte a Chicago Kupát*
2010. 05. 24. 10.00


<RIGHT>
*



*


*A belgrádi Crvena zvezda labdarúgócsapata nyerte a Chicago Kupát, miután a hétvégi döntőben tizenegyesekkel legyőzte a Paris Saint-Germaint.*

A rendes játékidőben 1-1 volt az eredmény, következtek a büntetők, melyben *a belgrádiak 7-6-ra bizonyultak jobbnak.*

Korábban, az elődöntőben a szerbek 1-0-ra verték a Legia Warszawát, a Francia Kupa-győztes párizsiak pedig a házigazda Chicago Fire együttesénél bizonyultak jobbnak, szintén 1-0-val.

​
<CENTER></CENTER>




​
<CENTER></CENTER>


​
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## kisember01 (2010 Május 24)

Olyan csapat már nem lessz


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Foci vb 2010: Holland diadalról álmodik Dirk Kuyt*
2010. 05. 25. 07.20


<RIGHT> 






*Dirk Kuyt, az FC Liverpool holland támadója arról álmodik, hogy a válogatottal megnyeri a június 11-én kezdődő, dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságot.*

"Fantasztikus lenne a győztesnek járó trófeával hazajönni. Az egész ország narancsszínűre változna. - mondta a Vörösök honlapjának nyilatkozva a 29 éves játékos. - Nyolcéves voltam, amikor Hollandia 1988-ban megnyerte a németországi Európa-bajnokságot, és tisztán emlékszem, milyen nagy volt az ünneplés: mindenki boldog volt és minden narancsszínben pompázott."
Kuyt az álmokon túl nem tarja a csapatát favoritnak, szerinte a spanyolok, az angolok és a brazilok a legesélyesebbek a vb-címre, de az argentinok, a németek és az olaszok is harcban lehetnek a végső sikerért.

A hollandok a dánokkal, a japánokkal és a kameruniakkal találkoznak majd a vb csoportszakaszában.



*Egy nappal a vb előtt Sowetóban lép fel Shakira*
2010. 05. 25. 07.53





 <RIGHT> 
*Június 10-én, egy nappal a dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság rajtja előtt FIFA-koncertet rendeznek Sowetóban.*

A nagyszabású eseményen olyan ismert sztárok és helyi művészek lépnek fel mint *Shakira, Juanes, Alicia Keys, Black Eyed Peas, Angélique Kidjo, John Legend, Goldfish, Lira, Loyiso Bala, Kwani Experience, Steadyrock, Tumi Molekane és a 340ml.*

Shakira Sowetóban is előadja a vb hivatalos himnuszát, a Time for Africa (Eljött Afrika ideje) című dalt. A kolumbiai popsztár természetesen a megnyitón majd a döntő előtt is elénekli a slágergyanús szerzeményt.



​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Foci vb 2010: végleges a francia keret, utazik Gallas*
2010. 05. 25. 10.56


<RIGHT> 






*Az orvosi szakvélemények alapján William Gallas meggyógyult, így Raymond Domenech francia szövetségi kapitány véglegesítette 23 fős keretét a június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságra.*

A francia szakvezető múlt heti kerethirdetésekor jelezte, hogy csupán az Arsenal védőjének állapota bizonytalanítja el, ezért ad meg 24 nevet, ám amint kiderül, hogy Gallasra számíthat-e vagy sem, azonnal leszűkíti a lehetséges 23-ra válogatottja névsorát.
A csapatból így a betegeskedő középpályás, Lassana Diarra maradt ki.

A franciák a házigazda dél-afrikaiakkal, továbbá a mexikóiakkal és az uruguayiakkal szerepelnek majd azonos csoportban.

* A 23-as francia keret:
 kapusok:*
Hugo Lloris (Olympique Lyon), Steve Mandanda (Olympique Marseille), Cédric Carrasso (Girondins Bordeaux)
* hátvédek:
*Anthony Réveillére (Olympique Lyon), Bacary Sagna, William Gallas, Gae:l Clichy (Arsenal), Éric Abidal (FC Barcelona), Sébastien Squillaci (FC Sevilla), Patrice Evra (Manchester United), Marc Planus (Girondins Bordeaux)
*középpályások:
*Jéremy Toulalan (Olympique Lyon), Alou Diarra (Girondins Bordeaux), Florent Malouda (Chelsea), Franck Ribéry (Bayern München), Yoann Gourcuff (Girondins Bordeaux), Abou Diaby (Arsenal)
* csatárok:
*Thierry Henry (FC Barcelona), Nicolas Anelka (Chelsea), Djibril Cissé (Panathinaikosz), Sidney Govou (Olympique Lyon), André-Pierre Gignac (Toulouse), Mathieu Valbuena (Olympique Marseille)


*Foci vb 2010: magabiztos angolok*
2010. 05. 25. 10.23


<RIGHT> 






*A dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokság esélyesei közül az angol válogatott Mexikó, az argentin pedig Kanada ellen aratott magabiztos győzelmet hétfőn, felkészülési mérkőzésen.*


Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány kicsit felforgatta csapatát a londoni találkozóra, 30-as vb-keretéből elsősorban az általában "percembereknek" számító futballistáit játszatta, ám így is magabiztosan, 3-1-re nyert csapata a szintén a világbajnokságra készülő mexikói együttes ellen.
Az angol csapatnak a dél-afrikai tornát megelőző utolsó hazai mérkőzésén Ledley King, Peter Crouch és Glen Johnson volt eredményes.

Diego Maradona együttesének semmilyen nehézséget nem okozott a hozzá képest gyengének számító kanadai csapat legyőzése: Maxi Rodriguez két, illetve Angel di Maria, Carlos Tevez és Sergio Agüero találataival 5-0-ra nyertek az argentinok.
A hétfői nap szenzációját a világranglistán 117. Zöld-foki Köztársaság válogatottja szolgáltatta, mely gólnélküli döntetlent ért el a Cristiano Ronaldóval felálló Portugália ellen.

* Eredmények:*​*​Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Bulgária 1-1 (1-1)
gól:​*Sangweni (20.), illetve Bozsinov (31.)
Portugália - Zöld-foki Köztársaság 0-0

*Anglia-Mexikó 3-1 (2-1)
g:* King (17.), Crouch (34.), Johnson (47.), illetve Franco (45+3.)

*Argentína-Kanada 5-0 (3-0)
g:* Rodriguez (16., 32.), di Maria (37.), Tevez (63.), Agüero (71.)

*  korábban közölt eredmények:*​*​Ausztrália - Új-Zéland 2-1 (0-1)
g:​*Vidosic (57.), Holman (94.), illetve Killen (16.)

*Japán - Koreai Köztársaság 0-2 (0-1)
g:* Park Dzsi Szung (6.), Park Dzsu Jung (90., 11-esből)​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Busásan megfizetik az esetleges franca győzelmet*
2010. 05. 25. 14.51


<RIGHT> 






*Akár 300 ezer eurót (84 millió forint) is érhet fejenként a francia labdarúgó-válogatott tagjainak, ha megnyerik a nyári dél-afrikai világbajnokságot.*

Noe:l Le Grae:t, a francia sportági szövetség pénzügyekért felelős alelnöke a La Tribune című gazdasági lapnak úgy nyilatkozott, hogy az egyeztető tárgyalások ugyan még zajlanak, de a prémium valahol 240 és 300 ezer euró között lesz.

A szövetségi elöljáró a hivatalos célkitűzést illetően azt mondta, legalább a negyeddöntőig el kellene jutnia a csapatnak.
* "Nehéz lesz, de ez a minimum"* - tette hozzá.

A franciák a dél-afrikaiakkal, a mexikóiakkal és az uruguayiakkal mérkőznek majd a június 11-én kezdődő torna A csoportjában.




*Megvan a leendő francia szövetségi kapitány utódja*
2010. 05. 25. 14.49


<RIGHT> 






*Jean Tigana lesz a Girondins Bordeaux labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője, miután az eddigi tréner, Laurent Blanc a dél-afrikai világbajnokság után a francia válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként folytatja pályafutását.*

Az élvonalban legutóbb hatodik helyezett klub keddi közleménye szerint Jean-Louis Triaud elnök, valamint Tigana kedden délután, sajtótájékoztatón ismerteti a megállapodás részleteit.

A válogatottal 1984-ben Európa-bajnoki címet nyert, vb-bronzérmes Tigana korábban irányította az Olympique Lyon és a Monaco csapatát, majd Angliában a Fulham, Törökországban pedig a Besiktas trénereként dolgozott. A Monacóval 1998-ban a Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjéig jutott, ahol alulmaradt a Juventusszal szemben.

Az 55. születésnapját júniusban ünneplő szakember játékosként 1981 és 1989 között 251 mérkőzésen szerepelt a Bordeaux színeiben, ez idő alatt három bajnoki címet szerzett és két kupagyőzelmet aratott.

Jean-Pierre Escalettes, a Francia Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke az idén januárban Blanc, Didier Deschamps és Alain Boghossian mellett Tigana nevét is feljegyezte arra a listára, amelyen a jelenlegi szövetségi kapitány, Raymond Domenech lehetséges utódai szerepeltek.




*Van Gaal a legjobb edző, Robben a legjobb játékos*
2010. 05. 25. 14.09


<RIGHT> 






*A Bajnokok Ligája-döntő elvesztése után két "vigaszdíjnak" örülhet a Bayern München labdarúgócsapata: Arjen Robbent választották a német bajnokság legjobb játékosának, Louis van Gaalt pedig a legjobb edzőnek.*

A kicker szakújság szavazásán 18 csapat 241 futballistája közül kerültek ki a helyezettek, s a 26 éves Robben a voksok 71,25 százalékát begyűjtve fölényesen végzett az élen.

A holland szélső mögött a gólkirály Edin Dzeko (Wolfsburg, 6,7 százalék) lett a második, Bastian Schweinsteiger (Bayern München, 5,4) pedig a harmadik.

Robben honfitársa, a Bayernt a Bundesliga-elsőség mellett kupagyőzelemre is vezető van Gaal 34,9 százalékot kapott. Az edzőknél Christian Gross (Stuttgart, 19,7) és Felix Magath (Schalke, 17,2) került még fel a képzeletbeli dobogóra.



*A Barcelona nem tett ajánlatot Fabregasért*
2010. 05. 25. 14.57


<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol bajnok FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának vezetői még nem tettek vételi ajánlatot az Arsenalnak Cesc Fabregasért.*

A katalán klub honlapjának Joan Oliver klubigazgató elmondta, egyelőre csupán annyi történt, hogy értesítették az angol klubot: érdekli őket a spanyol válogatott középpályás, és szeretnének tárgyalni róla.

* "Itt áll most az ügy - nyilatkozta Oliver. - Nem lehet tudni, mennyi időt vesznek majd igénybe a megbeszélések, de nem is sürget minket az idő."*

A Barcelona a múlt hét elején jelezte, hogy két labdarúgóval, David Villával és Fabregasszal szeretnék megerősíteni a keretüket. Múlt szerdán Villával szerződést is kötöttek, miután 40 millió eurót fizettek érte a Valenciának.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Válogatott: Dárdai és Nagy Dániel biztosan nem játszhat, Elek a keretben*


*Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány újabb kényszerű cserét volt kénytelen eszközölni a magyar válogatott keretében, miután kedden biztossá vált, hogy sérülése miatt sem Dárdai Pál, sem Nagy Dániel nem léphet pályára a németek és a hollandok elleni felkészülési mérkőzéseken. A két kieső játékos helyére egy futballista érkezett a csapatba, Elek Ákos, a Videoton védője kapott meghívót az utolsó pillanatban.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->Múlt héten Buzsáky Ákos került ki sérülése miatt a válogatott keretből, míg kedd délelőtt véglegessé vált, hogy Dárdai Pál és Nagy Dániel is kénytelen kihagyni a csapatunk előtt álló két megméretést. Erwin Koeman újonc futballistát hívott be a keretbe, Elek Ákos, a Videoton védője csatlakozott a nemzeti együtteshez, ami azt jelenti, hogy válogatottunk 20 fővel készül a két találkozóra. 

*A mieink május 29-én, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban lépnek pályára Németország ellen, egy héttel később, június 5-én pedig Amszterdamban Hollandia lesz az ellenfél. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Százéves a Magyar Kupa-döntő: centenáriumi táblaavatás*
2010. 05. 25. 22.13


<RIGHT> 






*Újabb jubileumhoz érkezett el a magyar labdarúgás: kereken száz esztendeje játszották le a Magyar Kupa első döntőjét. Ebből az alkalomból kedden ünnepséget tartott a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség, amelyre meghívta az eddigi győztes tizenhét klub képviselőit is.*

Nemes Ferenc, a szövetséget irányító alelnök, és Szekeres Tamás, aki játékosként a legtöbbször, hétszer szerepelt kupagyőztes csapatban leleplezte azt az emléktáblát, amely évekre lebontva hirdeti a tizenhét klub dicsőségét. Ezután az érintett klubok képviselői emlékplakettet vettek át.


*Magyar Kupa: első duplázására hajt a DVSC*
2010. 05. 25. 15.22


<RIGHT> 






*Bár a nemzetközi szereplést nem befolyásolja a labdarúgó Magyar Kupa szerdai döntője, ám a Debrecen és a Zalaegerszeg számára is van megfelelő motiváció: a hajdúságiak történetük első duplázására, míg a zalaiak a klub első kupadiadalára hajtanak.*


A bajnok Loki vasárnap visszafogott ünneplést tartott, hogy a szezon utolsó meccsén megfelelő teljesítményt nyújthasson. Herczeg András csapata az ötödik bajnoki diadal ellenére gyenge formát mutatott, ugyanis utolsó három mérkőzésén mindössze egyetlen pontot szerzett a Soproni Ligában.

A kék-fehérek vasárnap szintén örülhettek kupadöntős riválisuk bajnoki sikerének, mivel így biztosan, esetleges vereség esetén is indulhatnak az Európa Liga selejtezőjében, azaz Csank János együttesén nem lesz győzelmi kényszer. Ugyanakkor a zalaiak még soha nem emelhették magasba az idén 100 éves kupát.

* A Puskás Ferenc Stadionban 16:30 órakor kezdődik a program a SportM Kupa döntőjével - a Szabad Föld Kupa utódja -, amelyet a Pálhalma Agrospecial SE és a Nyírbátor FC Sport játssza. Ezt követően 19 órakor kezdődik a kupadöntő.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Foci vb 2010: újabb 150 ezer jegyet "dobnak piacra"*
2010. 05. 26. 17.00


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) további 150 ezer belépőt dob piacra a június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai világbajnokság mérkőzéseire.*

Ezek olyan jegyek, amelyet a szervezet eredetileg saját magának tartott fent, és ez idáig visszatartották őket.

*A tornára összesen 2,9 millió belépőt hoztak forgalomba, ennek 96 százaléka már gazdára talált.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Elnökségi ülést, majd sajtótájékoztatót tart este a Real Madrid*
2010. 05. 26. 15.56


<RIGHT> 







*Szerda este, 18:30 órától ülésezik a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatának vezetősége, ezt követően pedig Florentino Pérez, a klub első embere tart sajtótájékoztatót, amelyen várhatóan kiderül, hogy ki lesz a királyi gárda vezetőedzője.*

Spanyol sajtóértesülések szerint szinte biztos, hogy az elnök bejelenti José Mourinho érkezését, aki a friss Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Internazionalétől érkezik a madridi alakulathoz.

A chilei Manuel Pellegrini vezette Real Madrid 96 ponttal is csak a második helyen végzett a spanyol bajnokságban az ősi rivális FC Barcelona mögött, a BL-ben pedig már a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzott.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Doppingellenőrzés a Koeman-csapatnál*
2010. 05. 27. 18.57 


<RIGHT>







A szombati, németek elleni barátságos mérkőzésre készülő magyar labdarúgó-válogatott csütörtök délutáni edzésén megjelentek a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) ellenőrei Telkiben, és jelezték, hogy a tréning után doppingvizsgálatot végeznének el a keret tagjain.

A sportági szövetség honlapja szerint a MACS munkatársai a gyakorlást követően tizenöt játékostól vettek mintát a 20 fős keretből.

A magyar válogatott* szombaton 20 órától* a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban fogadja a német együttest, június 5-én pedig Amszterdamban 14 órától játszik Hollandia csapatával.
​

<CENTER></CENTER>


​
*Dán bíró vezeti a magyar-német meccset*
2010. 05. 28. 12.52


<RIGHT>






*A dán Claus Bo Larsen vezeti a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban szombaton sorra kerülő Magyarország-Németország barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzést.*

A 44 éves játékvezető munkáját honfitársai, Henrik Sonderby és Anders Norrestrand segítik majd.

Bo Larsen 1996 óta bíráskodik, s pályafutása során Európai Szuperkupa-döntőt, valamint Bajnokok Ligája- és UEFA Kupa-, illetve Európa Liga-találkozókat is dirigált. A dél-afrikai világbajnokságra utazó játékvezetői keretbe nem választották be.


*Fokozott rendőri ellenőrzés a magyar-németen*
2010. 05. 28. 15.11


<RIGHT> 






*Budapest Rendőrfőkapitánya a szombaton 20 órakor kezdődő Magyarország-Németország barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzéssel összefüggésben a főváros egész területén fokozott ellenőrzést rendel el pénteken 16 órától 24 óráig, illetve szombaton 8-tól 24 óráig.*


A Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság (BRFK) tájékoztatása szerint *"a rendőrség a jogellenes cselekményeket kiszűri, megelőzi, az állampolgárok ruházatát és járműveit átvizsgálhatja, a közbiztonságra veszélyes eszközöket, anyagokat lefoglalhatja és azoknak az esemény helyszínére történő bevitelét megtilthatja".*

A közleményből kiderül, hogy Tóth Gábor az intézkedést a közrend és közbiztonság fenntartása érdekében hozza meg, tekintettel arra, hogy a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban sorra kerülő mérkőzés előtt és után jelentős számú szurkoló jelenik meg a főváros közlekedési csomópontjain, a pályaudvarokon, s jelentős mértékben nő a forgalom Budapest egész területén.


*Franciaország rendezi a 2016-os Eb-t*
2010. 05. 28. 15.06 


<RIGHT> 



*


Franciaország rendezheti a 2016-os labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot - döntött a kontinens sportági szövetségének végrehajtó bizottsága pénteken.
*​*
*A három pályázónak pénteken délelőtt fél-fél órás időkeretben volt még lehetősége arra, hogy prezentációjával meggyőzze a döntéshozókat.
Az utolsó értékelésben és a szavazásban érintettség okán Michel Platini, a szervezet francia elnöke, valamint a török Senes Erzik és az olasz Giancarlo Abete nem vett részt.

Franciaország 1960-ban és 1984-ben már rendezett Eb-t, utóbbit meg is nyerte a Platini vezette válogatott. 1938-ban és 1998-ban világbajnokságnak is otthont adott az ország, s utóbbi hazai sikerrel végződött.

*A tervek szerint a 2016-os torna helyszínei Saint-Denis, Párizs, Lens, Toulouse, Marseille, Bordeaux, Lille, Lyon, Nizza, Strasbourg, Sain-Etienne és Nancy lehetnek.* Három stadion tartalék lesz majd, az erre vonatkozó döntés 2011. május 28-ig születik meg. Az már biztos, hogy Bordeaux, Lille, Lyon és Nizza új arénát kap, a döntőre pedig a Stade de France-ban kerül sor.

Az arénák építésére, illetve felújítására 1,7 milliárd eurót különítettek el, ennek 39 százaléka magánforrásokból biztosított, 61 százalékára pedig a kormány vállalt garanciát.

* "Amikor korábban beszéltem a labdarúgó-szövetséggel, felmerült a kérdés, hogy szeretnénk-e egyáltalán ilyen eseményre pályázni a gazdasági világválság idején - fogalmazott a helyszínen tartózkodó Nicolas Sarkozy francia államfő. - A válságra azonban a sport adja meg a legmegfelelőbb választ. Semmi sem erősebb a sportnál, és azon belül semmi sem erősebb a futballnál."*

Az Európa-bajnokság mérkőzésein az előzetes számítások szerint összesen 2.498.000 nézőt tudnak majd fogadni.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>





​
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Franciaország rendezi a 2016-os Európa-bajnokságot*
2010. 05. 29. 06.08


<RIGHT> 






*Az UEFA végrehajtó bizottságának pénteki döntése értelmében Franciaország rendezheti meg a 2016-os labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságot.*

A mai szavazáson a franciák az olasz és a török pályázattal küzdöttek meg, a döntőbe utóbbi ország kandidációja jutott még be, és végül szoros szavazati arány mellett dőlt el a végeredmény.

A mai, genfi szavazás első körében az olasz pályázat esett ki, majd a döntő szavazást a francia kandidáció 7-6-ra nyerte meg. Franciaország 1960-ban és 1984-ben már rendezett Eb-t, utóbbit sikerült is megnyernie. A tervek szerint a 2016-os torna helyszínei Saint-Denis, Párizs, Lens, Toulouse, Marseille, Bordeaux, Lille, Lyon, Nizza, Strasbourg, Sain-Etienne és Nancy lehetnek.

Bordeaux, Lille, Lyon és Nizza új arénát kap, míg a fináléra a Stade de France-ban kerül sor. Az Európa-bajnokság mérkőzésein közel 2.498.000 néző tekintheti majd meg a helyszíneken. A hat év múlva esedékes viadalon - az Eb-k történetében első alkalommal - immár 24 csapat vesz részt.


*Magyarország-Németország: Utolsó roham a jegyekért*
2010. 05. 29. 07.10


<RIGHT> 






*A magyar válogatott szombaton 20 órakor Németország nemzeti csapata elleni játszik barátságos mérkőzést a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*

A találkozóra kiadott jegyek fele péntek délig elővételben elkelt, ezért aki biztosan ott akar lenni az összecsapáson, annak nem árt időben gondoskodnia belépőjéről. 
A találkozó napján a Puskás-stadion jegypénztárai délelőtt 10 órától egészen a mérkőzés kezdetéig nyitva tartanak, de a belépők megválthatóak az IBUSZ irodáiban is. Az említett helyszíneken kizárólag magyar állampolgárok számára árusítanak jegyeket, a vendég szektorba csak a német szövetségen keresztül lehetett tikettekhez jutni.





*Löw: Győzni akarunk Budapesten*
2010. 05. 28. 15.42


<RIGHT> 






*A német labdarúgó-válogatott győzni akar szombaton este Budapesten - hangsúlyozta Jocahim Löw szövetségi kapitány a Magyarország elleni barátságos mérkőzést megelőző sajtókonferenciáján. A német kormánnyal egyetértésben a mérkőzés egyben megemlékezést is jelent a berlini fal leomlásának 20. évfordulójáról, illetve az ezzel kapcsolatos magyar szerepvállalásról.*

A dél-tiroli edzőtáborozást lezáró, péntek délutáni sajtókonferencián Löw elmondta, hogy a megsérült Michael Ballack helyett a Bayern München 26 éves hátvédje, Philipp Lahm lett a dél-afrikai világbajnokságra készülő Nationalelf új csapatkapitánya, de Budapesten szombaton Miroslav Klose vezeti a csapatot. Mindezt azzal indokolta, hogy a Bayern sorozatos bajnoki, illetve kupamérkőzésein rendkívüli megterhelésnek kitett Lahmot, továbbá Bastian Schweinsteigert, valamint Thomas Müllert és a kapuvédő Hans-Jörg Buttot pihenteti, ezért ők nem utaznak el a barátságos találkozóra. A kapuban egyébként az első számú hálóőrnek jelölt Manuel Neuer, a Schalke 24 esztendős kapuvédője áll majd.

A német válogatott szakvezetője a szombat esti találkozó kapcsán rendkívül fontos mérkőzésről beszélt, hangsúlyozva, hogy csapata mindenképp győzni akar. Mindezzel kapcsolatban utalt arra, hogy a magyar válogatott ellen nyílik az első lehetőség arra, hogy a többhetes edzőtáborozás során begyakorolt taktikai elemeket immár élesben kipróbálják, és ebből levonják a szükséges következtetéseket. Löw szerint még nem dőlt el, hogy a német válogatott Dél-Afrikában 4-3-3-as, vagy 4-5-1-es, esetleg 4-4-2-es felépítésben játszik majd, erre vonatkozóan Budapesten is igyekszik majd tapasztalatokat gyűjteni.

Löw elmondta azt is, hogy a magyarok ellen a keret legtöbb játékosát pályára küldi majd, hisz ez a találkozó az utolsó megmérettetés a Dél-Afrikába véglegesen utazók kijelölése előtt. Az ugyanakkor bizonyos, hogy a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban a gólokat elsősorban Miroslav Klosétól várják, akinek Löw Budapesten kulcsszerepet szán. Több játékost is a magyar fővárosban akar megfigyelni - hangsúlyozta az edző.

A sajtókonferencián Harald Stenger, a Német Labdarúgó Szövetség sajtófőnöke hivatalosan bejelentette, hogy a német kormánnyal egyetértésben a szombat esti találkozó egyben megemlékezést is jelent a berlini fal leomlásának 20. évfordulójáról, illetve az ezzel kapcsolatos magyar szerepvállalásról. A tavaly november 9-i évforduló kapcsán a Magyarország elleni mérkőzést eredetileg korábbra tervezték, de arra végül csak most kerülhet sor.

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Hiányos német csapat*​ 
*A Bayern München négy meghatározó játékosa nélkül érkezik Budapestre a német labdarúgó-válogatott.*

A Bayern München négy meghatározó játékosa nélkül érkezik Budapestre a német labdarúgó-válogatott, amelyben így nem lép pályára a magyarok elleni barátságos találkozón szombaton 20 órától Schweinsteiger, Butt, Müller és az új csapatkapitány, Lahm sem. Joachim Löw, a németek szövetségi kapitánya úgy döntött, az elmúlt hetekben a rendkívüli megterhelésnek kitett müncheni futballistákat egyelőre pihenteti. Erwin Koeman, a magyar együttes holland szakvezetője a világbajnoki bronzérmes U20-as válogatottból behívott három labdarúgó közül várhatóan csak Koman Vladimirt jelöli a kezdő tizenegybe.​ 



*A FIFA nem talált bizonyítékot az angol bundavádakra*
2010. 05. 28. 18.55 ​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) etikai bizottsága nem talált bizonyítékokat az angol szövetség (FA) lemondott elnökének, David Triesmannek a bundavádjaira, s a pénteki bejelentés szerint le is zárta az ügyet.*​ 
Triesman egy titokban rögzített, és május közepén nyilvánosságra került magánbeszélgetésben azzal vádolta Spanyolországot és Oroszországot, hogy a bírók megvesztegetésére készül a június 11-én kezdődő, dél-afrikai világbajnokságon. Amikor a The Mail on Sunday című konzervatív vasárnapi brit lap közölte az elhangzottakat, Triesman lemondott FA-elnöki, valamint a 2018-as vb-pályázatot előkészítő bizottság elnöki posztjáról is.​ 
*Oroszország nem jutott ki a dél-afrikai tornára, viszont többek között Spanyolországgal és Angliával együtt pályázik a 2018-as vb rendezési jogára.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Vb 2010: fehér cipő, szakáll és a kapufa megérintése - a németek babonái*

*A német labdarúgó-válogatott szeretné története során negyedszer megnyerni a világbajnokságot. Joachim Löw csapata hazánk ellen ma játszik felkészülési mérkőzést. Néhány válogatott játékos elmondta, mi az, amit nem hagyhat ki egy mérkőzés előtt, ami talán segíthet győzni.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->*„A legfontosabb rituálé, ami minden mérkőzés előtt segít az, hogy egy körben áll az egész csapat. Ez óriási erőt ad nekem"* – mondta Philip Lahm, a németek csapatkapitánya.

A Schalke 04 kapusa, Manuel Neuer mindegyik kapufát megérinti a kezdő sípszó előtt, a középső védő, Per Mertesacker pedig nem borotválkozik. *„Ha borotválkozom, veszítek"* – mondta határozottan.

A Bayern München középpályása, Bastian Schweinsteiger utolsóként szeret kiszállni a buszból és belépni a stadionba.
*„A válogatottnál mindig én vagyok az utolsó, aki leszáll a buszról, és aki kifut a pályára. Ezenkívül mindig fehér cipőt viselek. Ha lenézek a lábamra, és látom a fehér cipőimet, akkor megnyugszom"* – nyilatkozta Schweinsteiger.

A szövetségi kapitány, Joachim Löw a mérkőzések előtt inkább csak figyeli játékosait.

* „Átgondolom, mi az, amit megbeszéltünk. Utána csak nézem a játékosokat, ahogy készülődnek, ez jó érzéssel tölt el"* – mondta Joachim Löw.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Nyilatkozatok: Magyarország - Németország 0-3 (0-1)*
2010. 05. 29. 23.23


<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 3-0-ás vereséget szenvedett a június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai világbajnokságra készülő német csapattól barátságos mérkőzésen szombat este a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.

*​*
*A vendégek az első félidőben Lukas Podolski büntetőjével szereztek vezetést, a fordulást követően pedig Mario Gomez, majd Cacau volt eredményes.
Ez volt a két csapat történetének 50. mérkőzése, a németek 16. alkalommal diadalmaskodtak.

* Eredmény:
Magyarország-Németország 0-3 (0-1)
*----------------------------------
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 14 ezer néző, v.: Claus Bo Larsen (dán)
gólszerzők: Podolski (5., 11-esből), Gomez (69.), Cacau (73.)
sárga lap: Bodnár (12.), illetve Trochowski (40.), Friedrich (63.)

* Magyarország:
* -------------
Király Gábor - Bodnár László (Laczkó Zsolt, 85.), Vanczák Vilmos, Horváth Gábor, Bodor Boldizsár (Tőzsér Dániel, a szünetben) - Huszti Szabolcs (Priskin Tamás, 72.), Vadócz Krisztián, Juhász Roland (Szélesi Zoltán, 72.), Koman Vladimir (Lázok János, 88.), Dzsudzsák Balázs - Torghelle Sándor (Németh Krisztián, 61.)

* Németország:
* ------------
Manuel Neuer – Jerome Boateng, Per Mertesacker, Arne Friedrich (Holger Badstuber, 72.), Heiko Westermann – Piotr Trochowski (Marcell Jansen, 61.), Mesut Özil (Cacau, a szünetben), Sami Khedira (Dennis Aogo, a szünetben), Toni Kroos (Marko Marin, 62.) – Lukas Podolski, Miroslav Klose (Mario Gomez, 61.) 

* I. félidő:
* ----------
* 3. perc:* Podolski lőtt 18 méterről, Király nagy bravúrral szögletre tolta a léc alá tartó labdát. A sarokrúgás közben Torghelle lerántotta Mertesackert, a játékvezető pedig büntetőt ítélt, amelyet Podolski magabiztosan lőtt a kapu bal oldalába (0-1).

* II. félidő:
* -----------
* 69. perc:* Gomez lépett ki ziccerben, Király ezúttal picit bizonytalan volt, a támadó pedig a kapus lábai között öt méterről a hálóba pöckölt (0-2).
* 73. perc:* egy indítást követően Cacau rendkívül könnyedén futotta le az előnyösebb helyzetben lévő Vanczákot, elhúzta a labdát Király mellett, majd az üres kapuba passzolt (0-3).

A találkozó "felvezetéseképpen" a német drukkerek rendkívül sportszerűtlenül végig üvöltözték a magyar himnuszt, míg a hazai szurkolók Gera Zoltán visszatérését követelték.

Az első meglepetésre nem kellett sokat várni, mivel Juhász Roland - a védelem oszlopos tagja - ezúttal a középpályán kapott lehetőséget. Ez a húzás nem jött be Erwin Koemannak, mivel az első félidőben a vendégek gyakorlatilag átrohantak a magyarokon, akik csak Király Gábor fantasztikus bravúrjainak köszönhetően nem kerültek három-négygólos hátrányba 45 percet követően.
Ugyanakkor a Nationalelf egy korai büntetővel így is vezetett.
A fordulást követően alábbhagyott a németek lendülete, így egyre többet volt a magyaroknál a labda, ugyanakkor helyzeteket továbbra sem tudtak kialakítani. A 61. percben - Koman Vladimir után - újabb debütálót köszönthetett a közönség, Németh Krisztián állt be. Később Lázok János és Laczkó Zsolt személyében újabb két újoncot avatott Koeman.

A félidő derekán ismét átvették az irányítást a németek, és pontot tettek a találkozó végére, előbb Gomez értékesített egy ziccert, majd Cacau futotta le látványosan Vanczákot és passzolt a tehetetlen Király mellett a kapuba. Kiábrándító volt a magyar csapat teljesítménye.

A hajrában már nem született újabb gól, a magyar együttes teljesítményéről mindent elmond, hogy igazi nagy helyzet nélkül fejezte be a találkozót.

* Erwin Koeman, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:
* -------------------------------------------------------
* "Nagyon erős, jó kondícióban lévő ellenféllel játszottunk, amely a világ élvonalában tartozik. Nehéz helyzetbe kerültünk a korai gól miatt. A csapat jól küzdött, de nagy különbség volt a két válogatott között. Örülök neki, hogy többen is bemutatkoztak, fontos, hogy ezek a tehetségek rutint szerezzenek. Mindenki láthatta, hogy mekkora a különbség a világ élmezőnye és közöttünk, legalábbis jelenlegi állapotunkban."
*
* Joachim Löw, a német válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:
* -----------------------------------------------------
* "Az első félidőben nem voltam teljes elégedett, rengeteg helyzetet kihagytunk, a szünetben megkértem a játékosokat, hogy jobban hajtsanak. A fordulást követően a második gól után megnyugodtam. Továbbra is az a célunk, hogy felkészüljünk a világbajnokságra."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>






*Vb-2010 - Nehéz spanyol siker*
2010. 05. 29. 23.26


<RIGHT> 



*


A június 11-én kezdődő dél-afrikai világbajnokságra készülő, Európa-bajnok spanyol válogatott egy hajrában szerzett góllal 3-2-re legyőzte Szaúd-Arábiát a szombati barátságos mérkőzésen.
*​*
*
*  Eredmények:
Spanyolország - Szaúd-Arábia 3-2 (1-1)
*
gól: Villa (31.), Alonso (59.), Llorente (90.), illetve Hawsawi (17.), al-Numare (74.)

*Izland-Andorra 4-0 (1-0)
*------------------------
gól: Helguson (32., 51., előbbit 11-esből), Gunnarsson (7., 11-esből), Sigporsson (89.)

*Moldova-Egyesült Arab Emírségek 2-3 (1-1)
*-----------------------------------------
gól: Tigirlas (15.), Bulgaru (80.), illetve Jumaa (26.), al-Sehhi (31.), Halil (89.)

korábban:
*Új-Zéland - Szerbia 1-0 (1-0)
*-----------------------------
gól: Smeltz (22.)

*Norvégia-Montenegró 2-1 (1-0)
*-----------------------------
gól: Grindheim (44.), Tomasevic (89.), illetve Vucinic (82.)

*Lengyelország-Finnország 0-0
*----------------------------

*Szlovákia-Kamerun 1-1 (1-0)
*---------------------------
gól: Kopunek (6.), illetve Enoh (82.)

* később:
*Svédország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 19 ó
Ukrajna-Románia 19:30
Magyarország-Németország 20
Egyesült Államok-Törökország 20​<CENTER></CENTER>



*A Heysel-tragédiára emlékeztek Brüsszelben és Torinóban*
2010. 05. 29. 23.05


<RIGHT> 



*


Belgiumban megemlékezést tartottak szombaton a Heysel Stadionban történt tragédia 25 éves évfordulóján: 1985-ben ezen a napon 39 szurkoló vesztette életét a Liverpool-Juventus labdarúgó BEK-döntőn.
*​*
*A rövid ceremónia során megkoszorúzták az áldozatok tiszteletére állított brüsszeli emlékművet.

A többségében olasz áldozatokat követelő szerencsétlenségre Torinóban is megemlékeztek, melynek során Michel Platini, az európai szövetség (UEFA) elnöke kijelentette, hogy irányítása alatt az UEFA továbbra is mindent el fog követni, hogy a stadionok minél biztonságosabbak legyenek az egész kontinensen, s folytatja a harcot a huliganizmus ellen is.

A brüsszeli stadion lelátójának egyik oldalfala leomlásakor 38 ember vesztette életét a helyszínen - közülük sokat egyszerűen agyontapostak -, egy személy pedig később, a kórházban halt meg. A sérültek száma elérte a 370-et.

Mivel mindenki attól tartott, hogy a meccs elmaradása esetén elszabadul a pokol, s a több mint 60 ezer néző egymásnak esik, végül hosszas habozás után a BEK-döntő lejátszása mellett döntöttek. A mérkőzést a Juventus nyerte meg éppen Michel Platini 11-es góljával 1-0-ra. Az eset után a Liverpoolt öt évre száműzték az európai kupaporondról.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Szima: A debreceniek nem érintettek a bundavádakban*
2010. 05. 31. 16.46


<RIGHT> 






*Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a Debrecen játékosai közül senki sem érintett - mondta Szima Gábor, a Debrecen együttesének elnöke a klub hivatalos honlapjának adott hétfői interjújában az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) által vizsgált mérkőzésekkel kapcsolatban, egyúttal hozzátette, a csapat és a klub hírnevén esett csorba miatt a héten megteszik a szükséges lépéseket.*

A klubvezető érdekesnek találja, hogy kétszáz mérkőzést vizsgál az UEFA, ám a médiában csak a DVSC-TEVA futballistáival való elbeszélgetés került nyilvánosságra. Szerinte a magyar sajtó egy része úgy írt a labdarúgókról, mintha az UEFA gyanúsítottként hallgatta volna meg őket. Hozzáteszi: mindeközben az UEFA egyetlen hivatalos állásfoglalásában az áll, hogy pusztán adatokat, információkat gyűjtöttek arról, hogy valójában történt-e manipuláció. Az illetékesek csak elbeszélgettek a játékosokkal, tehát szó sincs arról, hogy gyanúsítottként hallgatták meg a debreceni futballistákat - mondta. A klubelnök nem részletezte, milyen lépéseket fognak megtenni, de a klub sportigazgatója, Bartha Csaba korábban jogi lépéseket helyezett kilátásba azon médiumok ellen, amelyek azt a látszatot keltik, hogy a klub játékosai érintettek a bundabotrányban.

Szima Gábor az interjúban elmondta, hogy a következő szezonban elsődleges céljuk a csapat együtt tartása augusztus végéig. Eddig egy játékosukat sem keresték meg konkrét ajánlattal, annyi biztos, hogy Rudolf Gergely és Feczesin Róbert távoznak. Utóbbi kölcsönszerződését viszont - mint mondta - igyekeznek augusztus végéig meghosszabbítani a Bresciával. Igazolni négy-öt játékost fognak, itthonról és külföldről is vannak kiszemeltjeik - tette hozzá Szima Gábor.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## euler1974 (2010 Június 1)

Én már legalább 15 éve nem tudok végignézni semmilyen magyar focit.
Az angol, spanyol, német bajnoki meccsek mintha egy másik sport lenne.
Már várom a VB-t, ott legalább tényleg focit fogunk látni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Sima győzelemmel hangoltak ellenünk a hollandok*
2010. 06. 02. 08.45


<RIGHT> 






*A jövő pénteken kezdődő dél-afrikai labdarúgó-világbajnokságra készülő holland válogatott három góllal jobbnak bizonyult a szintén vb-résztvevő Ghánánál a kedd este Rotterdamban lejátszott felkészülési mérkőzésen.*

Bert van Marwijk szövetségi kapitány együttese szombaton a magyar nemzeti csapatot fogadja a vb előtti utolsó barátságos találkozóján.

A portugál válogatott is nyert, mégpedig hazai pályán Kamerun ellen, amely az összecsapás nagyobbik felében emberhátrányban futballozott, miután az Internazionaléval májusban Bajnokok Ligáját nyert Samuel Eto,ot kiállította a játékvezető.
A Costa Ricát Sionban vendégül látó svájci együttes némi meglepetésre vereséget szenvedett.​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Rossi és Boriello maradt ki az olasz vb-keretből*
2010. 06. 02. 08.43


<RIGHT> 






*Többek között az amerikai születésű Giuseppe Rossi, valamint az AC Milan csatára, Marco Borriello sem került be a jövő pénteken kezdődő labdarúgó-világbajnokságra kijelölt 23 fős olasz keretbe.*

Marcello Lippi, a címvédő szövetségi kapitánya rajtuk kívül a kapus Salvatore Sirigunak, a hátvéd Mattia Cassaninak és a középpályás Andrea Cossunak köszönte meg az eddigi munkát. Mauro Camoranesi térdsérülése ellenére maradhatott.

A keretben kilencen (Gianluigi Buffon, Fabio Cannavaro, Gianluca Zambrotta, Camoranesi, Daniele De Rossi, Gennaro Gattuso, Andrea Pirlo, Alberto Gilardino és Vincenzo Iaquinta) vannak, akik tagjai voltak a négy évvel ezelőtti aranyérmes alakulatnak.
Az olaszok a csoportkörben a vb-újonc szlovákokkal, valamint Új-Zéland és Paraguay legjobbjaival találkoznak.

* A 23 fős olasz keret:
kapusok:*
Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Morgan De Sanctis (Napoli), Federico Marchetti (Cagliari)

 *hátvédek:*
Salvatore Bocchetti (Genoa), Leonardo Bonucci (Bari), Fabio Cannavaro (Juventus), Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus), Domenico Criscito (Genoa), Christian Maggio (Napoli), Gianluca Zambrotta (AC Milan)

*középpályások:
*Mauro Camoranesi (Juventus), Daniele De Rossi (AS Roma), Gennaro Gattuso (AC Milan), Claudio Marchisio (Juventus), Riccardo Montolivo (Fiorentina), Angelo Palombo (Sampdoria), Simone Pepe (Udinese), Andrea Pirlo (AC Milan)

* csatárok:
*Antonio Di Natale (Udinese), Alberto Gilardino (Fiorentina), Vincenzo Iaquinta (Juventus), Giampaolo Pazzini (Sampdoria), Fabio Quagliarella (Napoli)


*Mandela lánya a brazil táborban*
2010. 06. 02. 07.35


<RIGHT> 






*Nelson Mandela egyik lánya meglátogatta a jövő pénteken kezdődő dél-afrikai világbajnokságra már a helyszínen készülő brazil labdarúgó-válogatottat.*

A világhírű feketebőrű politikus lánya, Zenani egy mezt kapott ajándékba a szövetségi kapitány Dungától, aki korábban vizitált Nelson Mandelánál; a mostani látogatás ennek viszonzása volt.

Az ötszörös világbajnok brazilok szerdán, Hararéban, Zimbabwe ellen játszanak felkészülési mérkőzést. Számukra a vb június 15-én, az észak-koreaiak elleni meccsel kezdődik, a csoportkörben később találkoznak még az elefántcsontpartiakkal, valamint a portugálokkal.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Kinek fogtok szurkolni a VBn? Én Brazil fan vagyok


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Június 2)

atiagi írta:


> Kinek fogtok szurkolni a VBn? Én Brazil fan vagyok


 
Én is!
Remélem, nem szerepelnek úgy le, mint legutóbb!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

Noci87 írta:


> Én is!
> Remélem, nem szerepelnek úgy le, mint legutóbb!


 
Szia Noci!

Egy kis múlt...és kedv csináló...
*Múltidéző *

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Brazilia-Argentina_vb-selejtezo_20080619/
http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Brazilia_-_Zaire/


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*Prukner László a Ferencváros új vezetőedzője*
2010. 06. 02. 17.46


<RIGHT> 






*Prukner László lesz a Soproni Ligában szereplő Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője.*


A Kaposvár együttesét elhagyó szakember érkezését szerdán jelentették be a zöld-fehér klub hivatalos honlapján, hozzátéve, hogy a hároméves szerződés aláírására pénteken kerül sor.
A 49 éves tréner 2004-ben jutott fel a Kaposvár csapatával az élvonalba, azóta pedig csakis ő irányította az együttest, összesen 179 első osztályú mérkőzésen ült a kispadon. Egy éve ő vezeti a magyarországi edzőképzést.
"Érzelmi alapon kellett meghoznom a döntést, ugyanis huszonhét éve vagyok Kaposváron, itt futballoztam, itt edzősödtem - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Prukner. - Remélem, meg tudok felelni az elvárásoknak, ha ez így lesz, akkor az Kaposvár dicsőségére is válik. Ami lettem, és aki lettem, azt a Rákóczinak köszönhetem. Úgy gondolom, most jött el az idő, hogy váltsak. Ugyanakkor remélem, egyszer még fogok Kaposváron dolgozni" - tette hozzá a szakember, aki az NB I-es edzők közül a legrégebben dolgozott ugyanannál a csapatnál.
A Ferencváros az elmúlt szezont Bobby Davisonnal kezdte meg, ám a gyenge szereplés miatt az ő munkáját a szezon közben Craig Short vette át. Az angol edző irányításával végül a hetedik helyen zárt a zöld-fehér alakulat, de a vezetők nem hosszabbították meg lejáró szerződését, mivel nem rendelkezik az NB I-es szereplés feltételeként meghatározott pro-licences képesítéssel.



*Megsérült Julio Cesar a Zimbabwe elleni siker során*
2010. 06. 02. 18.42 


<RIGHT> 






*Könnyed, háromgólos győzelmet aratott Zimbabwe csapata felett szerdán, felkészülési mérkőzésen a jövő pénteken kezdődő dél-afrikai világbajnokság egyik legnagyobb esélyesének számító brazil labdarúgó-válogatott.*

A találkozón megsérült a brazilok első számú kapusa, Julio Cesar. A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Internazionale hálóőrét a 26. percben le kellett cserélnie a szövetségi kapitánynak, Dungának. A játékos sérüléséről részleteket egyelőre nem tudni.
A zimbabwei vezetés az összes állami hivatalnoknak szabad délutánt adott, hogy ők is láthassák a Hararéban fellépő brazil gárdát. A már a Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban tartózkodó Selecao a hírek szerint 1,8 millió dollárért ruccant át a szomszédos országba.

* Eredmény:
Zimbabwe-Brazília 0-3 (0-2)
gól*: Bastos (42.), Robinho (44.), Elano (56.)


*Hoeness befejezésre ösztökéli Ballackot - a válogatottban*
2010. 06. 02. 18.32


<RIGHT> 






*Uli Hoeness, a Bayern München elnöke szerint a labdarúgó-világbajnokságról sérülés miatt lemaradó Michael Ballacknak be kellene fejeznie válogatottbeli pályafutását.*

* "Még ha nehéz is, fel kell tudni ismerni azt a pillanatot, amikor vége. Nem gondolom, hogy igazán komoly cél lehetne számára, hogy szerepeljen a 2012-es Európa-bajnokságon"* - idézte a sportvezetőt a Sport Bild szerdai száma.* "Ha egy világbajnokságról lenne szó, megérteném, hogy folytatja. De részt venni egy Eb-n Lengyelországban és Ukrajnában nem lehet olyan álom, ami miatt ne tudna aludni."*

A londoni Chelsea alkalmazásában álló 33 éves Ballack május 15-én az angol FA Kupa-döntőn szenvedett izomszalag-szakadást, illetve jobb bokája is megsérült a Portsmouth elleni mérkőzésen. A középpályás, aki évek óta a német válogatott csapatkapitánya volt, az eset után nem sokkal úgy nyilatkozott: a legmagasabb szinten folytatná pályafutását. Oliver Bierhoff, a nemzeti együttes menedzsere erre reagálva azt mondta, a 2012-es kontinensviadalon ott lehet, a kor nem akadály.



*Dubajba igazolt Fabio Cannavaro*
2010. 06. 02. 11.22


<RIGHT> 






*Az Egyesült Arab Emírségekben fejezi be a pályafutását Fabio Cannavaro, a Juventus világbajnok védője, aki szerdán két évre szóló megállapodást kötött a dubaji al-Ahli labdarúgócsapatával.*

A 36 éves játékos idény végén lejáró szerződését nem hosszabbította meg a torinói klub.
Cannavaro 2006-ban vb-t nyert az olasz válogatottal - most is tagja a jövő pénteken kezdődő, dél-afrikai tornára készülő keretnek -, s abban az évben a FIFA Év játékosa-díjat is kiérdemelte. Nyolc éve a Squadra Azzurra csapatkapitánya, 132 fellépésével olasz válogatottsági rekorder.
"Az al-Ahlival kötött megállapodás révén valóra válik az az álmom, hogy Dubajban élhessek és egy ottani klubban fejezhessem be a karrieremet" - fogalmazott a futballista.
Cannavaro 1991-től 1995-ig szülővárosban, Nápolyban játszott, majd következett a Parma (1995-2002), az Internazionale (2002-2004), a Juventus (2004-2006), a Real Madrid (2006-2009) és végül ismét Juventus (2009/10).

*Az Afrika Kupa bronz sem mentette meg a nigériai kapitányt*
2010. 02. 06. 12.49


<RIGHT> 






*Menesztették posztjáról a nigériai labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitányát, Shaibu Amodut.*

Jóllehet a 2008-ban - akkor már negyedik (!) alkalommal - kinevezett szakvezető kijutott a nemzeti együttessel az idei, június-júliusi dél-afrikai világbajnokságra, s ezzel fő feladatát teljesítette, a januári Afrika Kupán szerzett bronzérmet a nigériai labdarúgóélet irányítói kevésnek találták ahhoz, hogy a vb-n is Amodu irányíthassa a válogatottat. Sajátos érdekesség, hogy Amodut hasonlóképpen küldték el a 2002-es vb előtt is, amikor Nigéria legjobbjai ugyancsak harmadikként végeztek a fekete földrész bajnokságán.

A szombati bejelentés szerint lázasan keresik utódját, a lehetséges jelöltek között elsőként merült fel a holland Guus Hiddink neve, aki már több válogatottal, így legutóbb az Eb-bronzéremig jutó orosz válogatottal ért el kiugróan jó eredményeket.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Mihajlovics a Fiorentina edzője*
2010. 06. 04. 09.22


<RIGHT> 






*A szerb Sinisa Mihajlovics lett az olasz élvonalban szereplő Fiorentina labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője - jelentette be a firenzei klub csütörtökön este.*

A Bajnokok Ligája elmúlt kiírásában a Debrecennel egy csoportban szerepelt alakulatnak azért volt szüksége új trénerre, mert Cesare Prandelli - aki 2005 óta irányította az együttest - elvállalta az olasz válogatott vezetését, így az egy hét múlva kezdődő világbajnokság után ő váltja Marcello Lippit a szövetségi kapitányi poszton.

A 41 éves Mihajlovics az elmúlt héten hagyta ott a Catania gárdáját, s azt mondta, egy nagyobb klubnál szeretné kipróbálni magát. A Fiorentina csütörtök esti közleménye szerint pénteken mutatják be hivatalosan az új szakvezetőt, aki a 2008/09-es idényben a Bolognánál kezdte edzői pályafutását, s menesztése után szerződött a Cataniához.


*Juhász és Németh sem edzett*
2010. 06. 04. 11.43


<RIGHT> 






*Juhász Roland és Németh Krisztián is kihagyta a hollandok ellen készülő magyar labdarúgó-válogatott amszterdami edzését csütörtökön, s utóbbi szereplése egyelőre még kétséges a szombati barátságos találkozón.*

Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitány a 80 perces tréningen a csapatjátékra fektette a hangsúlyt, s a hollandok ellen alkalmazandó taktikát gyakoroltatta a futballistákkal.

Németh pénteken részt vesz majd az összecsapás előtti utolsó edzésen, s csak ezután derül ki, hogy pályára léphet-e szombaton. Juhász a lábfejében érzett fájdalom miatt hagyta ki a csütörtöki gyakorlást, de a védő biztosan ott lesz a hollandok elleni kezdő tizenegyben.

*A mérkőzés szombaton 14 órakor kezdődik.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Emléktáblát avattak Tichy Lajosnak*
2010. 06. 04. 14.37


<RIGHT> 






*Szülőházának helyén pénteken emléktáblát avattak Tichy Lajosnak, a Bp. Honvéd és a magyar válogatott labdarúgójának tiszteletére.*

A XIII. kerület Jász utca 102. szám alatti, a szülőház helyén található új épületben tartott megemlékezésen korábbi sporttársak, tanítványok vettek részt. Az emléktáblát Tóth József polgármester és Komora Imre, a volt játékostárs leplezte le.

Az 1999-ben, életének 64. évében elhunyt Tichy labdarúgó-pályafutása alatt csak a Bp. Honvédban szerepelt, a klub honlapja szerint 320 mérkőzésen 247 gólt szerzett, és ötször volt gólkirály. A válogatottban 72-szer lépett pályára, és 51-szer talált be, ezzel Puskás Ferenc, Kocsis Sándor és Schlosser Imre mögött a nemzeti csapat történetének negyedik legeredményesebb játékosa. Visszavonulása után, rövid kuvaiti kitérőt leszámítva, szintén csak a Honvédnál dolgozott, vele lett bajnok 1980-ban - negyedszázad után - a csapat.




*Lemondott Berki Krisztián*
2010. 06. 04. 14.33


<RIGHT> 






*Prukner László pénteken sajtótájékoztatón aláírta hároméves szerződését, amelynek értelmében átveszi a Ferencváros élvonalbeli labdarúgócsapatának irányítását. Az esemény végén Berki Krisztián, az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. vezérigazgatója lemondott posztjáról.*

A Kaposvárról érkező Pruknernek szakmai igazgatóként ki kell majd alakítania a klub új sportpolitikáját mind az utánpótlás, mind az első és a második csapat tekintetében.
A 49 éves tréner 2004-ben jutott fel a Kaposvár csapatával az élvonalba, azóta ő edzette az együttest, s összesen 179 első osztályú mérkőzésen ült a kispadon.

Az elmúlt szezonban előbb Bobby Davison, majd Craig Short által irányított Ferencváros a hetedik helyen zárt a bajnokságban, de a vezetők nem hosszabbították meg Short szerződését, mert az angol edzőnek nincs az NB I-es szereplés feltételeként meghatározott pro-licences képesítése.

"Az volt a cél, hogy egy olyan szakembert találjunk, aki biztosan olyan helyre vezeti a csapatot, amely méltó a klub múltjához" - nyilatkozta Berki, aki a sajtótájékoztató végén jelentette be lemondását, majd elhagyta a termet. A sportvezető 2008 júniusában lett az FTC Labdarúgó Zrt. vezérigazgatója, szerződése 2012. június 30-ig szól.

Prukner *"belépőként" három vezérelvét osztotta meg az újságírókkal: "A sport megtanít mindenre" (Hemingway),* "Az emberekkel való viselkedés művészete a sikeres emberek titka" (Parker), "Ha egy problémát egy adott gondolkodásmód idézett elő, azt ugyanazzal a gondolkodásmóddal nem lehet megoldani" (Einstein). A szakember ezt a három elvét szeretné érvényesíteni a Ferencváros élén is, ugyanakkor arra kért "minden zöld-fehér érzelmű embert", hogy fogjanak össze a sikerért.

*"Mindenki, aki Ferencváros érzelmű, akinek ez a klub jelenti az identitást, az tegye félre a sérelmeit. A magam munkájával megpróbálom megteremteni, hogy az emberek büszkék legyenek erre az egyesületre. A szurkolóknak a klubot kell szeretni, nem a csapatot, az edzőt, vagy a klubigazgatót"* - nyilatkozta Prukner. A trénert a sajtótájékoztató előtt a ferencvárosi baráti kör is köszöntötte, a szakember egy sálat, valamint egy nyakkendőtűt kapott ajándékba.

Az új szakmai igazgató elmondta: mindenképpen szeretne más stílust játszatni a Ferencvárossal, elsődleges céljának azt tartja, hogy az együttes képes legyen legalább két rendszerben futballozni, és hogy - akár egy adott mérkőzésen belül is - rugalmasan változtathasson a csapaton.
* "Ehhez rengeteg munka kell, nem tartom magam PR-edzőnek, csak a munkára kell alapozni. A Ferencvárosnak mindig dominálnia kell a pályán, erőt kell sugároznia."*

Prukner a felkészülés során főként külföldi csapatokkal szeretne majd találkozni: *"Egy edzőmeccsnek csak akkor van értelme, ha minimum azonos szintű ellenfelet választ az ember. Amíg formálódik az együttes, addig nem szabad kitenni a kritikáknak a gárdát."*

A Ferencvárosnál erősítésként egyelőre Rodenbücher István és Nagy Patrik érkezését jelentették be, de több új játékos szerződtetése várható a közeli jövőben.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Holland-magyar - egykapuztak a Hollandok *
2010. 06. 05. 16.37


<RIGHT>






*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott megalázó, 6-1-es vereséget szenvedett szombaton a világbajnokságra készülő hollandoktól Amszterdamban.*


A vendégek vezető gólját Dzsudzsák Balázs szerezte a 6. percben, ezt követően azonban momentuma sem volt Erwin Koeman csapatának, a hazaiak viszont - főleg a második félidőben - kedvükre dolgozták ki a helyzeteket és lőtték a gólokat. A magyarok holland szakvezetője Elek Ákos személyében újoncot is avatott a találkozón.

A magyar válogatott 26 éve nem nyert a hollandok ellen, azóta sorozatban ötödször kapott ki aktuális riválisától. Ezt megelőzően legutóbb 1994-ben találkozott a két gárda, akkor 7-1 lett az eredmény.
*Eredmény:*
*Hollandia-Magyarország 6-1 (1-1)*
--------------------------------
Amszterdam, 45 ezer néző, v.: Florian Meyer (német)
gólszerzők: Van Persie (21.), Sneijder (56.), Robben (64., 78.), Van Bommel (71.), Elia (74.), illetve Dzsudzsák (6.)
sárga lap: Lázok (77.)

*Hollandia:*
----------
Stekelenburg - Van der Wiel, Heitinga (Ooijer, 61.), Mathijsen, Van Bronckhorst - Van Bommel (De Zeeuw, 80.), Van der Vaart (Afellay, 80.) - Kuyt (Robben, a szünetben), Sneijder (Elia, 73.), De Jong - Van Persie (Huntelaar, 68.)

*Magyarország:*
-------------
Fülöp Márton - Bodnár László (Laczkó Zsolt, 81.), Juhász Roland, Horváth Gábor (Vadócz Krisztián, 80.), Vanczák Vilmos - Szélesi Zoltán - Dzsudzsák Balázs, Huszti Szabolcs (Lázok János, 68.), Bodor Boldizsár - Priskin Tamás, Torghelle Sándor (Elek Ákos, 58.)

*I. félidő:*
----------
*6. perc:* Torghelle ugratta ki a félpályáról a jobb oldalon felfutó Dzsudzsákot, aki Van Bronckhorsttal maradt szemben, befelé cselezett, majd 13 méterről ballal védhetetlenül a hosszú sarokba csavarta a labdát* (0-1).*

*21. perc:* Huszti már-már labdát szerzett a magyar tizenhatos közelében, azonban Kuyt erőszakosabbnak bizonyult nála, majd visszagurított Van Persie-nek, aki 16 méterről a jobb alsó sarokba lőtt (1-1).

*II. félidő:*
-----------
*56. perc:* Van Bronckhorst bal oldali beadására középen Sneijder robbant be kiváló ütemben, s mivel lemaradtak róla a vendég védők, tisztán passzolhatott 6 méterről Fülöp mellett a kapuba *(2-1).*
*64. perc: *Van Bronckhorst ismét balról passzolt laposan a hosszú oldalon érkező Robben elé, aki a kapujából rosszul kimozduló Fülöp mellett közelről helyezett a kapuba *(3-1).*
*71. perc:* Van Bommel nagy erejű, 25 méterről leadott lövésénél mellényúlt Fülöp, a kapus kezéről a jobb alsó sarokba vágódott a labda *(4-1).*
*74. perc:* Elia beállását követően azonnal gólt szerzett: a bal oldalon három embert cselezett ki, majd Juhász lába között a bal alsó sarokba lőtt 13 méterről* (5-1).*

*78. perc:* Robben kapott labdát a jobb összekötő helyén, befelé tolt egyet, majd a jobb felső sarokba csavart *22 méterről (6-1).*

Nagy lendülettel kezdtek a hollandok, teljesen beszorult a magyar csapat, amely azonban egy gyors ellentámadásból mégis vezetést szerzett Dzsudzsák gyönyörű góljával. Ez rövid időre visszavetette a hazaiakat, így Koeman együttesének volt lehetősége további kontrákra. A 15. perctől ismét nagy nyomás nehezedett a magyar kapura, a beadások rendre komoly veszélyt jelentettek, már csak azért is, mert Fülöp vagy ki sem mozdult kapujából, vagy alászaladt a labdáknak. A világbajnokságra készülő hollandok aztán a 21. percben egyenlítettek. Ezt követően valamelyest visszavettek az amúgy sem öldöklő iramból, de komoly lehetőséget így sem tudtak kialakítani a magyarok. A játékrész végén ismét fokozódott a nyomás Fülöp kapuján, de a szünetig már nem esett több gól.

A folytatásban a hollandok szinte "egykapuztak". A vendégek gyakorlatilag egy pillanatig sem voltak képesek megtartani a labdát, így ellentámadást sem tudtak vezetni. Szinte valamennyi hazai akció gólhelyzettel vagy lövéssel zárult, különösen Van Bronckhorst volt elemében a bal oldalon, s neki köszönhetően kétgólos előnyre tettek szert a hazaiak. Ezt követően teljesen szétesett a magyar csapat, az első félidőben viszonylag jól záró védelem sorra maradt le a holland támadókról, s ennek következményeként egymás után "potyogtak" a hazai gólok is.

A mérkőzés képéről sokat elárult Elia gólja, a frissen beállt játékos első labdaérintésekor három védőt cselezett ki a bal oldalon, majd Juhász és Fülöp asszisztálása mellett lőtt gólt... Az utolsó tíz percre már visszavett a tempóból a holland csapat, amely ilyen különbséggel is megérdemelten győzött az elképzelés nélkül és a második félidőben szétesetten futballozó magyarokkal szemben.


*Videó: Így kapott hatot a válogatott Hollandiában*


<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/_0O7iHoA_NY&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 7)

*Labdarúgó NB II - Kiütéses győzelemmel ünnepelt a Szolnok*
2010. 06. 06. 23.16


<RIGHT> 



*


Az élvonalba már szombaton feljutott Szolnok kiütéses győzelemmel ünnepelt vasárnap a labdarúgó NB II 29. fordulójában.
*​*
*Egy körrel a zárás előtt - a csapatok csak 28 meccset vívnak - a Tisza-partiak behozhatatlan előnnyel vezetnek keleten a REAC előtt (a második debreceniek az NB I-ben bajnok DVSC-TEVA második csapataként nem kerülhetnek fel a Soproni Ligába), míg nyugaton a Siófok és a Gyirmót fut versenyt az elsőségért.

*Eredmények:
Nyugati csoport:
* ----------------
Kaposvölgye-BFC Siófok 0-1 (0-0)
Barcs - Videoton-Puskás Akadémia 1-3 (1-1)
Szigetszentmiklós-Pécsi MFC 2-4 (2-2)

* szombaton:
*ZTE FC II.-Budapest Honvéd II. 1-3 (1-0)
Hévíz-Ajka 0-1 (0-0)
Kozármisleny-Budaörs 2-0 (0-0)
Győri ETO FC II-Gyirmót 4-1 (1-1)

* Az élcsoport: 1. BFC Siófok 60 pont/27 mérkőzés, 2. Gyirmót 59/27, 3. Pécsi MFC 52/27
*
* Keleti csoport:
* ---------------
Szolnoki MÁV-Baktalórántháza 6-0 (3-0)
Makó-Vecsés 2-1 (1-1)
BKV Előre-Mezőkövesd 1-1 (0-1)
Kazincbarcika-Bőcs 2-1 (1-0)

*szombaton:
*Hajdúböszörmény-REAC 1-4 (0-1)
MTK Budapest II-Cegléd 1-2 (1-0)
Dunakanyar-Vác - DVSC-DEAC 1-3 (1-1)

* Az élcsoport: 1. Szolnoki MÁV 57 pont/27 mérkőzés (már feljutott), 2. DVSC-DEAC 55/28, 3. REAC 50/27
*​*
*​*Holland-magyar - Az utóbbi 13 év legsúlyosabb veresége*
2010. 06. 06. 17.17


<RIGHT> 
*



**


A hollandoktól szombaton Amszterdamban elszenvedett 6-1-es vereséget megelőzően legutóbb közel 13 éve kapott ki legalább öt góllal a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott.
*​*
* Erwin Koeman csapata a 6. percben vezetést szerzett, ám hamar kiderült, hogy nincs egy súlycsoportban riválisával, amely kedvére dolgozhatta ki a helyzeteket. A szünetben ugyan még döntetlen volt az állás, de a második félidőben már a gólokkal sem fukarkodtak a hollandok a szétesett és a labdát megtartani is képtelen magyarok ellen. 
 "Ötvenöt percen keresztül méltó ellenfelei voltunk a holland válogatottnak, addig a csapatom azt tette, amit előre elterveztünk" - nyilatkozta a szövetség honlapján a mérkőzés után Koeman. "Utána azonban magasabb tempót kezdett diktálni a hazai együttes, mi pedig fáradtan már nem tudtuk felvenni ezt az iramot. A hollandok győzelme megérdemelt, sajnálom, hogy ilyen nagy különbségű vereség lett a vége. Nem adom fel a harcot, a játékosaimtól azzal köszöntem el, hogy pihenjék ki magukat, találkozunk a következő megmérettetés előtt". 
 Legutóbb 1997. november 15-én a Jugoszlávia elleni világbajnoki pótselejtező visszavágóján kapott ki ilyen különbséggel a magyar csapat, akkor 0-5 lett az eredmény. Szintén ehhez a párharchoz, az október 29-én lejátszott első felvonáshoz kötődik az az eset, amikor még ennél is több gólt kapott a nemzeti együttes. Azon a találkozón hétszer rezdült meg a magyar háló, ugyanis 1-7 lett a végeredmény.
 Szintén beszédes adat, hogy Koeman csapata több mint egy esztendeje nem rúgott egynél több gólt a mérkőzéseken. A 2009. április 1-i Málta felett aratott 3-0-ás diadal óta lejátszott kilenc találkozón mindössze négyszer volt eredményes magyar játékos. A 2009 óta megrendezett 12 összecsapáson 8 gólt szereztek a magyarok, de egyetlen játékos sincs, aki legalább kétszer talált volna be az ellenfél kapujába.
​
​*Futsal: Hazánkba látogatott az UEFA menedzsere*
2010. 06. 06. 07.58


<RIGHT> 






*Csütörtökön Budapestre látogatott Laurent Morel, az UEFA futsal menedzsere, hogy találkozzon Kasza Jánossal, az MLSZ sportági koordinátorával. A megbeszélés a Magyarországon átutazóban járó Morel úr kezdeményezésére jött létre.*
A baráti hangulatú találkozó a januári, magyarországi Eb-döntő tapasztalatainak megbeszélésével kezdődött. Az UEFA menedzsere kiemelte: minden tekintetben kifogástalan volt a torna megrendezése, s ismételten elismerését fejezte ki a Budapesten és Debrecenben zajló kontinensviadal szervező csapatának. 
Laurent Morel elmondta: az Eb-döntő, valamint az európai Futsal Cup négyes döntője iránti érdeklődés bizakodásra ad okot a futsal jövőjét illetően, miként az is, hogy egyre több ország tervezi a sportágba való bekapcsolódását. A jelek szerint csak idő kérdése az, hogy Európa minden országában versenyjogot nyerjen a futsal. 
Ezután az ősz legfontosabb nemzetközi versenyével, az európai bajnokcsapatok számára rendezett Futsal Cup sorozattal kapcsolatos kérdéseket beszélték meg a felek. Az már most biztosnak látszik, hogy az idei év rekordot jelent az indulók számát illetően. Ez egyrészt jó hír, másrészt viszont nehezíti a magyar bajnok Duna Takarék ETO dolgát. A magyar csapatok elmúlt évekbeli gyengébb teljesítménye miatt a győrieknek ugyanis előselejtezőt kell játszaniuk, ami a nemzetközi játéklehetőséget tekintve jól jöhet az együttesnek, ám nehezíti helyzetüket, hogy a sok induló miatt csak a csoportelsők jutnak tovább az alapkörbe. 
Kasza János a lehetőségekhez mérten támogatást kért ahhoz, hogy a győriek házigazdái lehessenek az első - és továbbjutásuk esetén - a második selejtező körnek is. Az európai szövetség menedzsere ezzel kapcsolatban elmondta: a rendezni szándékozó országa száma magas, az UEFA több szempontot is figyelembe vesz a kiválasztás során. Magyarország eddig remekül teljesített, mint rendező ország, ennek tudható be, hogy bajnokcsapataink minden alkalommal hazai környezetben vívhatták meg selejtező tornáikat. Válogatottunk négy, klubcsapataink összesen nyolc alkalommal kaptak rendezési jogot. 
A találkozó végén a női szakágról esett szól, az UEFA menedzsere szerint egyre több rangos torna rendezésével kell kivívniuk a hölgyeknek az őket megillető hivatalos nemzetközi versenyeztetést. A magyar női csapatok közül a Tolna-Mözs mellett a Vesta is rangos tornát rendez augusztus közepén, amelyre a klub vezetői Laurent Morelt is meghívták, s az invitálást Kasza János most személyesen is megerősítette.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Kabát Péter Debrecenbe igazolt*
2010. 06. 08. 16.47


<RIGHT> 






*Kabát Péter a bajnoki címvédő DVSC-TEVA labdarúgócsapatánál folytatja pályafutását.*

A rutinos támadó érkezését kedden jelentette be a hajdúsági egyesület hivatalos honlapján. A 32 éves futballista két évre szóló szerződést kötött az egyesülettel.
Kabát Kispesten kezdte pályafutását, majd a Vasasba szerződött, ezt követően pedig török, bolgár, majd osztrák klubokban futballozott. 2008-ban szerződött Újpestre, ahol hamar közönségkedvenc, később pedig csapatkapitány lett. A 16-szoros válogatott játékos összesen 169 élvonalbeli mérkőzésen lépett pályára, és 74 gólt szerzett.
A Debrecen az elmúlt idényben triplázott, ugyanis a bajnoki cím mellett, a Magyar Kupát és a Ligakupát is elhódította. Az együttes az előző szezonban a Bajnokok Ligája főtábláján szerepelt.


*Nem marasztalták Didát a Milannál*
2010. 06. 08. 15.49 


<RIGHT> 






*Tíz év után elhagyja az olasz élvonalbeli AC Milan labdarúgócsapatát Dida, a gárda brazil kapusa.*

A 36 esztendős hálóőr szerződése lejárt, s a klub nem hosszabbította meg az évi négymillió eurós fizetést tartalmazó kontraktust.

Dida 2000-ben mutatkozott be Milánóban, 2003-ban és 2007-ben Bajnokok Ligája-győzelmet ünnepelhetett a piros-feketékkel. A válogatottal 2002-ben világbajnok kapus 91 alkalommal húzhatta magára a címeres mezt, s kétszer Konföderációs Kupát (1997, 2005), egyszer pedig Copa Americát (1999) nyert a nemzeti csapattal.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 9)

*Guardiola lehazugozta a bírót, pénzbüntetést kapott*
2010. 06. 09. 10.20


<RIGHT> 






*Hazugnak nevezte a játékvezetőt, ezért 15 ezer euróra büntették Josep Guardiolát, a spanyol bajnok Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzőjét.*

A trénert a március 6-i, Almería elleni bajnoki mérkőzésen kiállította Carlos Clos Gomez, majd jelentést írt az esetről, ám Guardiola szerint az nem fedte a valóságot, ezért lehazugozta a bírót.
A fellebbezésre tíz napja van a Barcelonának.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Sandro Rosell az FC Barcelona új elnöke*
2010. 06. 14. 09.55






*


Sandro Rosell váltja az FC Barcelona élén a leköszönő Joan Laportát.

*​*
*A 46 éves üzletember a szavazatok 61,35 százalékát szerezte meg a vasárnapi választáson. Az elnöki posztért még Agusti Benedito, Marc Ingla és a legkevesebb voksot begyűjtő, Laporta által támogatott Jaume Ferrer volt versenyben. A 47 esztendős eddigi elnök, aki 2003 óta irányította a katalán klubot, a szabályok értelmében nem jelöltethette újra magát.

A sportmarketing területén tevékenykedő Rosell megbízatása hat évre szól, posztját július 1-jétől tölti be. Programjában az eddiginél demokratikusabb és kevésbé átpolitizált vezetést ígért. Első tervei között szerepel a labdarúgócsapat vezetőedzője, Josep Guardiola szerződésének meghosszabbítása, illetve a középpályás Cesc Fabregas megszerzése az Arsenaltól. 
Az FC Barcelona leginkább a futballcsapatáról híres, de más sportágakban - például kosárlabdában, kézilabdában - is sikeres. Éves költségvetése meghaladja a 400 millió eurót.
A szavazáson a 118.665 pártoló tagból mintegy 57 ezer vett részt.​<CENTER class=felso><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>
<RIGHT>​ 
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Angol-magyar - Több mint kétezer jegy a magyaroknak*
2010. 06. 14. 17.38


<RIGHT> 




*


A brit szervezők 2500 jegyet biztosítanak a vendég szurkolóknak az augusztus 11-én sorra kerülő Anglia-Magyarország barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzésre.

*​*
*Az mlsz.hu-n olvasható közlemény szerint a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) nemcsak Budapesten, hanem Londonban is árusítja majd a belépőket.

A válogatott összecsapáshoz kapcsolódik, hogy Nemes Ferenc, az MLSZ-t irányító ad hoc bizottság elnöke a szervezet hétfői közgyűlése után tartott sajtótájékoztatón bejelentette: Erwin Koeman szövetségi kapitánynak július 15-ig írásos beszámolót kell készítenie a csapat idei három - az oroszok, a németek és a hollandok ellen vívott - barátságos találkozójáról.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*Európa Liga: a ZTE albán, a Győr szlovák ellenfelet kapott*
2010. 06. 21. 14.16


<RIGHT> 






*A Zalaegerszeg az albán Tiranával, míg a Győr a szlovák Nitrával találkozik a labdarúgó Európa Liga első selejtezőkörében - derült ki hétfőn a nyoni sorsoláson.*

* Az első összecsapásokra július 1-jén, a visszavágókra július 8-án kerül sor.* Mindkét magyar csapat idegenben kezd és a második találkozót játszhatja saját közönsége előtt.

"Ebben a szakaszban nagyjából azonos képességű csapatok szerepelnek - mondta az MTI Csank János, a kupadöntős zalaiak vezetőedzője. - Annak örülünk, hogy nem kell messzire utaznunk, továbbá az mindenképpen előny számunkra, hogy idegenben kezdünk. Mivel azonban ismeretlen csapattal találkozunk, így a továbbjutási esélyeket 50-50 százalékra becsülöm."

"Elsőként azt mondom, hogy jelentős költséget takarítunk meg azzal, hogy nem kell sok ezer kilométert megtennünk repülővel - értékelte a sorsolást Klement Tibor, a bajnoki bronzérmes győriek ügyvezetője. - Szakmai szempontból fontos, hogy olyan ország csapatával találkozunk, amelynek a futballkultúráját jól ismerjük. A hétvégén az ugyancsak szlovákiai Zsolna együttesével játszottunk edzőmérkőzést és ez nem a véletlen műve volt, Pintér Attila vezetőedző a lehetséges ellenfelekre készülve tudatosan választotta ki az edzőpartnereket.

Bizakodó vagyok, az ETO-t képesnek tartom a továbbjutásra".
A Győrnek és a Zalaegerszegnek négy, míg a sorozat harmadik magyar résztvevőjének, a selejtező második fordulójában bekapcsolódó Videotonnak három párharcot kell nyernie a főtáblára jutáshoz.
*A BL-selejtező párosítása:
1. forduló:*​​*KF Tirana (albán)-Zalaegerszegi TE (magyar)
FC Nitra (szlovákiai)-Győri ETO FC (magyar)
*Santa Coloma (andorrai)–Mogren (montenegrói)
Siroki Brijeg (bosnyák)–Olimpija Ljubljana (szlovén)
Anorthoszisz (ciprusi)–Bananc (örmény)
Kazar Lankaran (azeri)–Olimpia Balti (moldovai)
HNK Sibenik (horvát)–Sliema Wanderers (máltai)
FC Tobol (kazah)–Zrinjski (bosnyák)
FC Ulysses (örmény)–Bnei Jehuda (izraeli)
FC Lusitans (andorrai)–FK Rabotnicski (macedón)
FC Zesztafoni (grúz)–Faetano (San Marinó-i)
NSÍ Runavík (feröeri)–Gefle IF (svéd)
Torpedo Zsodino (fehérorosz)–Fylkir (izlandi)
Randers FC (dán)–Dudelange (luxemburgi)
Portadown (északír)–Skonto (lett)
TPS Turku (finn)–Port Talbot (walesi)
KR Reykjavík (izlandi)–Glentoran (északír)
Dundalk (ír)–Grevenmacher (luxemburgi)
Kalmar FF (svéd)–EB/Streymur (feröeri)
Llanelli (walesi)–FK Tauras (litván)
Trans Narva (észt)–MyPa (finn)
Dacia Chisinau (moldovai)–Zeta (montenegrói)
Laci (albán)–Dnyepr Mogiljev (fehérorosz)
Sahtyor Karagandi (kazah)–Ruch Chorzów (lengyel)
Dinamo Tbiliszi (grúz)–Flora (észt) 
FK Karabah (azeri)–Metalurg Szkopje (macedón)​


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 21)

TH6777 írta:


> *Európa Liga: a ZTE albán, a Győr szlovák ellenfelet kapott*
> 2010. 06. 21. 14.16
> 
> 
> ...



nem lesz könnyű dolga a Győrnek a szlovákokkal. Ráadásul könnyen lehet hogy balhé lesz mindkét meccsen. Nem hiszem hogy örülnek a vezetők bármelyik félnél is.


----------



## Shawn 84 (2010 Június 21)

Véégre vezet Spanyolország. Ez nagyon nehezen akart megszületni. Innen már nem lehet gond


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Korrupcióval gyanúsítják Paolo Maldinit*
2010. 07. 16. 08.17​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Bíróság elé kell állnia az AC Milan volt klasszis labdarúgójának, Paolo Maldininek és feleségének, Adriana Fossának, mert a gyanú szerint adóellenőröket vesztegettek meg.*​ 
A pár ezzel azt akarta elérni, hogy bizonyos bevételeik után ne kelljen pénz befizetniük az államkincstárba. A nyomozás során összesen 43 személyt hallgattak ki.​ 
Az egykori válogatott védő - aki tavaly júniusban, 24 éves pályafutást lezárva vonult vissza - tagadja a vádakat, és biztos benne, hogy tisztázni tudja magát.​ 



*Egy évvel hosszabbított Jerzy Dudek a Realnál*
2010. 07. 16. 07.24​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Jerzy Dudek, a Real Madrid második számú kapusa csütörtökön jövő júniusig meghosszabbította szerződését a spanyol elitklubbal.*​ 
A 37 esztendős lengyel hálóőr három éve az FC Liverpool labdarúgócsapatából érkezett Madridba. A válogatott kapus - Iker Casillas árnyékában - kevés játéklehetőséghez jut, többnyire a kispadot koptatja, vagy a Király Kupában kap szerepet.​ 
Dudek 2005-ben emlékezetes döntőt követően Bajnokok Ligáját nyert a liverpooli gárdával, miután büntetőkkel diadalmaskodott csapata az AC Milan felett. A szigetországi lapok akkor azt írták, hogy "a létező legvalószínűtlenebb győzelmet a Vörösök a létező legvalószínűtlenebb hősnek, Jerzy Dudek kapusnak köszönhetik".​ 

*Eto'o szívesen vezetné egyszer hazája válogatottját*
2010. 07. 16. 08.37​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Sportolói pályafutása befejezése után szívesen lenne hazája labdarúgó-válogatottjának szövetségi kapitánya a kameruni Samuel Eto'o.*​ 
*"Az egyik legnagyobb vágyam, hogy egyszer a nemzeti együttes szakvezetője legyek"* - jelentette ki a Le Parisien című lapnak a Bajnokok Ligájában győztes Internazionale Párizsban vakációzó csatára.​ 
Eto,o azt is kifejtette, hogy nagyon örült a spanyolok világbajnoki diadalának, mivel Spanyolországot második hazájának tekinti azok után, hogy ott futballozott a Real Madrid, az FC Barcelona és a Real Mallorca színeiben is.​ 

*Iker Casillas a meseszép barátnőjével ünnepel Madridban - fotók*



*Iker Casillas Madridban maradt, hogy a vb-győzelmet megünnepelje. A spanyolok kapusa a gyönyörű barátnőjével jár vacsorázgatni, és a barátaikkal beszélik meg a siker pillanatait.*


Miközben a vb-n résztvevő labdarúgók többsége már a tengerparton vagy egy napfényes szigeten nyaral, addig a világbajnok spanyol csapat kapitánya szolidan vacsorázgat Madridban. Iker Casillas a gyönyörű sportriporter barátnőjével tölti az időt, és ahelyett, hogy fényűző hotelekben süttetnék a hasukat, a barátokkal járnak vacsorázgatni. A pár kellemes borozgatás közben eleveníti fel a dél-afrikai vb legszebb pillanatait, és a jelek szerint nem vágyik különleges helyre. A sportolót és a tévésztárt teljesen egyszerű ruhában fotózták le az egyik étterem előtt, és látszott rajtuk, hogy rendkívül boldogok, hogy együtt lehetnek​ 



 

Igaz, hogy a vb helyszínén is találkozhattak, de akkor nyilvánvalóan mindegyikük a munkájára koncentrált, és nem volt felhőtlen a turbékolás. Az első, Svájc ellen elveszített meccs után ráadásul*éppen Sara Carbonerónak kellett faggatnia a szerelmét arról, hogyan kaphatott olyan buta gólt*. Aztán a vb-győzelem után élő adásban csattant el egy-két csók, nem véletlen, hogy ők Spanyolország legújabb álompárja, és a közvélemény szemében az elsőszámú kedvencek lettek.​ 








<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT>




</CENTER><CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Strandfoci: nem jutott ki a vb-re a magyar csapat*
2010. 07. 16. 19.17​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Nem jutott ki a világbajnokságra a magyar strandlabdarúgó-válogatott, miután a Bibionéban zajló európai selejtezőtorna pénteki negyeddöntőjén 3-2-re kikapott a svájci csapattól.*​ 
A tornáról a házigazdák mellett a négy legjobb vehet részt a 2011-es, 16 csapatos olaszországi vb-n. Mivel az olaszok már a csütörtöki nyolcaddöntőben kiestek, így ezúttal mindenképpen nyerniük kellett volna a magyaroknak a vb-szerepléshez.
A vb-n 5 európai, 3-3 ázsiai és dél-amerikai, 2-2 észak- és közép-amerikai, illetve afrikai, valamint 1 óceániai alakulat játszik majd.​ 
*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:*
*Svájc - Magyarország 3-2 (0-0, 1-1, 2-1)*
*magyar gólszerzők:* Ughy, Besenyei​ 

Véleményem szerint talán még "asztalifociban" lehet esélye egy magyar csapatnak "jól" szerepelnie....​ 

*Magyar Kupa: Az első forduló párosításai*
2010. 07. 15. 21.15​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Ma délelőtt a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség székházában kisorsolták a 2010/2011 évi Magyar Kupa-kiírás első fordulójának párosítását. A párharcok egy meccsen dőlnek el ebben a körben, a találkozókat augusztus 8-án rendezik meg.*​ 

*A Magyar Kupa első fordulójának párosításai:*​ 
Rum KSC - Sopron VSE-GYSEV
Egyházasfalu SE - Körmendi FC
Szentpéterfai SE - Let's do it T Teskánd SE
Király Szabadidő Egy. - Lövő SE
Kávás Községi SE - Angol Focisuli Páterdomb
Lébény SE - Kemenesmagasi SE
Rábapatyi KSK - Lipóti Pékség
Öttevényi TC - Ugod SE
Oroszlányi SZE - Győrszemere KSK
Dunaszeg SE - Ete SE
Községi SE Várvölgy - Veszprémi FC
Zalaszentgróti VFC - Taliándörögd-Halimba SE
Balatonszárszó KSE - Úrkút SK
Felsőörs IKSE - Velence SE
Szentantalfa-Nivegy Völgy - Csákvári TK
Nagyatád VFC - Nagykanizsai TE 1866 
Kiskanizsai Sáskák SE - Mezőcsokonya SZFE
Zalakomár Egyetértés - Balatonlelle SE
Kiskorpádi SE - Bonyhád VLC
Satelit FC - Komló BSK
Szentlőrinci SE - Bajai LSE
Egerág SE - Kakasd SE
Siklósi FC - Szekszárd UFC
Bácsborsódi SK - Hódmezővásárhely
Ásotthalom TE - Gyula Termál FC
Tótkomlósi TC - Tisza Volán SC
Kiskőrösi LC - Szegedi VSE
Rákosmenti KSK - Érdi VSE
Esztergomi SC - Újbuda Labdarúgó Kft.
Gázművek MTE - Gödöllői SK
Újbuda TC - Pásztó SK
Csillaghegyi MTE - Tát SE
Aszód FC - Újpesti TE "B"
Verőce - Pénzügyőr SE
Dunaharaszti MTK - Jánoshida
Törtel KSK - Szolnoki Spartacus
Szajol KLK - Felsőpakony
Bölcskei SE - Tököl VSK
Kulcsi SE - Harta SE
Ladánybene FC - Csepel FC
Pálmonostora SE - Dunaújváros Pálhalma
Bárándi KSE - Füzesgyarmat SK
Gyomaendrőd FC - Püspökladányi LE
Kőrösszegapáti SE - Karcagi SE
Karancslapújtő KSE - Felsőtárkány SC
Miskolci VSC - Egri FC
Pétervására SE - Nagybátony SC
Novaj-Ostoros SE - Sajókaza SE
Szécsény VSE - Putnok VSE
Demecseri VKHSE - Tiszaújvárosi FC
Encs VSE - Tiszakanyár SE
Tállya KSE - Nyírmadai ISE
Kék SE - Tiszalúc NSE
Fehérgyarmati FC - RSE Nagyecsed
Hajdúsámson TTISZE - Tiszabecs LC
Újfehértó SE - Cigánd SE​ 

*Ronaldinho 10 millió euórért eladó!*​ 


*Ronaldinhót 10 millió euróért eladná a Milan!*​ 
A Corriere dello Sport értesülései szerint a brazil csillag eladó... két feltételnek kell teljesülnie... az egyik, hogy Ronaldinho nem hosszabbítja meg a szerződését, ami egy év múlva lejár. Az új szerződésben viszont kevesebbet kapna a támadó, mint jelenleg.
A másik feltétel is anyagi jellegű, aki vinni akarja Ronaldinhót, legalább 10 millió eurót kell letennie az asztalra.
Az utóbbi hónapokban két klubot hoztak hírbe Ronaldinhóval, az egyik a brazil Flamengo, a másik az MLS-ben szereplő Los Angeles Galaxy.​ 

*Rossit figyeli az Inter!*​ 

*Giuseppe Rossi helyettesítheti Balotellit az Interben!*​ 
A spanyol Sport szerint, ha az Inter eladja Balotellit, akkor Rossi érkezhet a helyére.
Az olasz válogatott játékost a Villarreal hajlandó lenne eladni, természetesen csak megfelelő ajánlat esetén, amire az Inter hajlandó is lehet, a Balotelliért befolyt összegből futná Rossira...​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Ribéry és Benzema szabadlábon*
2010. 07. 21. 14.04 


<RIGHT> 



*


Szabadlábra helyezték a francia válogatott két labdarúgóját, Franck Ribéryt és Karim Benzemát, akiket az év eleje óta gyűrűző szexbotránnyal kapcsolatban hallgatott ki kedden a rendőrség.
*​*
*A két futballistát egy prostitúciós ügyekre szakosodott osztály (BRP) illetékesei hallgatták ki Párizsban. Ideiglenesen őrizetbe vették őket, de a hétórás procedúra után, este távozhattak a BRP épületéből. A nyomozás főként egy nőket futtató banda ellen irányul, amelyik a híres Champs-Elysées-en található Zaman Café nevű éjszakai szórakozóhelyről közvetített ki callgirlöket többek között ismert futballistáknak.
A szexbotrány ez év elején robbant ki Franciaországban, amikor egy prostituált, Zahia Dehar nyilvánosságra hozta, hogy 2008-ban - amikor még csak 16 éves volt - a nemzeti csapat több labdarúgója is fizetett neki szexuális kapcsolatért. A lány később hozzátette, hogy a játékosok nem voltak tisztában az életkorával. 
A két futballista mellett a szintén válogatott Sidney Govou is érintett az ügyben, de ő idén vette igénybe a nő szolgáltatásait, amikor az már nagykorú volt.
Bár a prostitúció 18 év felett legális Franciaországban, a kiskorúval folytatott szexuális viszonyért három év börtön is járhat - de csak akkor, ha a tettes tudott partnere életkoráról.


*Buenos Airesben lép fel a világbajnok spanyol válogatott*
2010. 07. 24. 08.43


<RIGHT> 



*


Szeptember 7-én a Buenos Aires-i River Plate stadionjában lép fel a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott.
*​*
*A barátságos mérkőzésre vonatkozó bejelentést pénteken tette meg Angel Maria Villa, a spanyol szövetség elnöke.
Ezt megelőzően az argentin nemzeti együttes augusztus 11-én Dublinban, az írek ellen lép pályára, míg a spanyolok szeptember 3-án Liechtensteinben Eb-selejtezőn szerepelnek.




*Riera rekordszerződése az Olimpiakosszal*
2010. 07. 23. 20.50


 <RIGHT> 







*Albert Riera, a Liverpool spanyol szélsője görög rekordösszegért igazolt az Olimpiakosz Pireuszhoz. Az athéni piros-fehérek ötmillió eurót fizettek Rieráért, ekkora összeget görög klub még nem költött játékosra.*

"Keményen fogok dolgozni, hogy történelmet írjak az Olimpiakosszal" - mondta a 28 éves Riera.
Az Espanyol és a Bordeaux egykori játékosa hétmillió eurót fog keresni négy év alatt, és ebben még nincsenek benne a bónuszok.
"Könnyű döntés volt számomra és most örülök, hogy itt lehetek. Nem számítottam ilyen fogadtatásra a repülőtéren, ez egy kellemes meglepetés volt" - mondta a Riera arról a háromezer Olimpiakosz szurkolóról, akik a repülőtéren fogadták csütörtökön.
"Hiszem, hogy az Olimpiakosz a legjobb csapat Görögországban, és az egyik legjobb Európában. Kihagytam néhány edzést a tárgyalások miatt, de játékra készen leszek egy héten belül" - szólt Riera a szurkolókhoz.
Riera öccse, Sito, aki a szintén athéni Panioniosz játékosa, sokat mesélt neki arról, hogy milyen Görögországban játszani.
"Beszélt nekem a barátságos szurkolókról és a derbik hangulatáról. Nagy megtiszteltetés ilyen publikum előtt játszani, ez az egyik oka annak, hogy ide jöttem."



*Koeman megy, Gera jön?*
2010. 07. 24. 13.44


<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken kinevezett szövetségi kapitánya, Egervári Sándor bízik benne, hogy Gera Zoltán visszatér a csapatba.
*​*
*A magyar szövetség honlapjának közlése szerint a szakvezetőnek pénteken este sikerült telefonon elérnie a Fulhammel Svédországban edzőtáborozó játékost, aki még tavaly ősszel jelentette be, hogy bizonytalan ideig nem kíván pályára lépni a válogatottban. Az Erwin Koemant váltó szövetségi kapitány és a futballista első beszélgetése után Egervári reméli, hogy rövidesen megnyugtatóan rendeződik Gera ügye.

*"Egyelőre nem zártuk le a kérdést, de a rövid beszélgetés után bizakodó vagyok Gera Zoltán válogatott szereplését illetően. Abban maradtunk, hogy a napokban sort kerítünk egy személyes találkozóra is, amely során alaposabb eszmecserére is lehetőség nyílik, s azt követően remélhetőleg már jó hírekkel szolgálhatok a futballista visszatérésével kapcsolatban - mondta az új szövetségi kapitány, aki a nemzeti csapat kispadján az angolok elleni, augusztus 11-i, Wembley Stadionban rendezendő barátságos mérkőzésen mutatkozik be.*


*Spanyol vezeti a Debrecen Basel elleni meccsét*
2010. 07. 23. 15.39


<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol Cesar Muniz Fernandez vezeti jövő szerdán a Debreceni VSC-FC Basel labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtezőt.*

A hajdúsági klub honlapja pénteken arról számolt be, hogy az újpesti Szusza Ferenc Stadionban 20 órakor kezdődő találkozón a 40 éves sípmester segítői José Manuel Fernandez Miranda és Javier Hugo Novoa Robles lesznek.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER><CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT>

</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Forlán lett a szezon legjobb sportolója Uruguayban*
2010. 07. 25. 16.00


<RIGHT> 






*Csakúgy, mint egy évvel korábban, Diego Forlánt, a labdarúgó-válogatott sztárját választották a 2009/10-es szezon legjobb sportolójának hazájában, Uruguayban.*

A 31 éves csatár májusban Európa Liga-győzelemhez segítette az Atlético Madrid csapatát - a Fulham elleni döntő mindkét spanyol gólját ő szerezte -, majd a június-júliusi, dél-afrikai világbajnokságon negyedik helyig vezette a nemzeti együttest. A vb-n kiérdemelte a torna legjobb játékosának járó Aranylabdát.
​*Barcelona: Ibrahimovic Milánóba mehet, Thiago Silva érkezhet*


*A spanyol El Mundo Deportivo információja szerint a Barcelona Zlatan Ibrahimocot adná az AC Milan védőjéért, Thiago Silváért.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A lap úgy tudja, hogy az olasz sztárcsapatot érdekli a svéd támadó, azonban Thiago Silvától nem szeretnének megválni, még legalább egy évig megtartanák.

Silvio Berlusconi, a klub elnöke korábban is kijelentette – akkor a Real Madrid érdeklődésére reagálva –, hogy az immár klasszisok közé sorolt, a világbajnokságot is megjáró játékost nem áll szándékukban eladni.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Tucatnyi játékosától kell megválni a Manchester Citynek*
2010. 07. 26. 07.32


<RIGHT> 






*Jelentős karcsúsítást kell végrehajtani a Manchester City háza táján, hogy a csapat megfeleljen a labdarúgó Premier League játékosállományra vonatkozó új szabályainak.*

Az előírások szerint a bajnokságba minden együttes 25 futballistával nevezhet, közülük nyolcnak "hazai nevelésűnek" kell lennie. Ez azt jelenti, hogy 21 éves koruk előtt legkevesebb három szezont angol vagy walesi csapatnál kellett eltölteniük.
Az új szabályozás egyik legnagyobb károsultja a Manchester City, a klubnak ugyanis 37 fős felnőtt keretéből kell lefaragnia.
Lapértesülések szerint Roberto Mancini alakulatából távozhat Craig Bellamy, Nigel De Jong és Stephen Ireland is. Bellamyt 14 millió fontért igazolták le, eladási árát azonban csak 4 millióra becsülik. "Viszi" a pénzt Nigel De Jong is, aki 16 millióért érkezett, távozásával azonban csak 11 millió folyhat be a kasszába. Sokkal jobb üzlet Ireland eladása, aki ingyen igazolható volt, most viszont 12-15 millió fontért kelhet el.
A Laziótól érkező szerb Aleksandar Kolarov leigazolásával veszélybe került Wayne Bridge pozíciója is, az angol válogatott játékos nem biztos, hogy megelégszik a "másodhegedűs" szerepével. Amennyiben eligazol, a City 7 millió fontot remélhet érte. A Chelsea korábbi játékosa tavaly 10 millióért költözött Manchesterbe.
Szakértők szerint a védekező középpályások közül Pablo Zabaleta és Vincent Kompany is elhagyhatja Manchestert.
Kényes kérdés a 32,5 millióért megszerzett Robinho ügye. A brazil csatár kölcsönben a Santost erősíti, és bejelentése szerint nem is áll szándékában visszatérni Európába, míg nem talál magának új csapatot. A manchesteri vezetés becslések szerint 20 millió fontért tudná eladni őt.
Távozhat Shaun Wright-Phillips is, akit ugyanazon az áron - 9 millióért - tudnák eladni, amennyiért vették. 
A Manchester City veszteségei az eladásokat követően akár a 40 millió fontot is elérhetik. A csapatba 2008 augusztusában vásárolta be magát az Abu Dhabi Group, az utóbbi két évben a jobb eredmények érdekében jelentős kiadások révén bővült a keret.




<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Mancini szívesen látná Manchesterben Torrest*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



*Egyelőre bizonytalan a spanyol csatár jövője*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Akár Fernando Torresért is harcba szállhat a Manchester City, bár valószínűbb, hogy Mario Balotelli érkezik az Internazionale csapatától.




<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=84401065"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Továbbra sem döntött a jövőjével kapcsolatban a Liverpool spanyol csatára, Fernando Torres, akit több nagycsapat is szívesen látna. Korábban főleg a Barcelona és a Chelsea érdeklődéséről lehetett hallani, de úgy tűnik a feneketlen pénztárcával rendelkező Manchester City is beszállhat a világbajnok támadóért folytatott versenyfutásba. A City menedzsere, *Roberto Mancini* (fotó) legalább is szívesen látná Torrest. 

- Két vagy három csatár jöhet számításba - nyilatkozta a további erősítések kapcsán Mancini. - De ez ugyanaz a szituáció, mint Milner esetében. Először is ott van az ár, aztán függ attól is, hogy a játékos akar-e csapatot váltani. 

- A Liverpool eddig nem sok játékost vett - folytatta az olasz szakember. - Mi négy vagy öt fantasztikus játékos közül válogathatunk. Torres az egyik legjobb csatár Európában és most már harmadik éve a Premier League-ben játszik, szóval nagyon jól ismeri. De ez az egész a helyzetétől, az árától és attól függ, akar-e egyáltalán jönni. 

A helyzetet tovább bonyolítja, hogy Torres lágyéksérülést szenvedett a Hollandia elleni győztes világbajnoki döntőben és valószínűleg csak a szezon rajtjára épül fel teljesen.


*Ronaldo kövéren küzd az utolsó esélyért*

Ronaldo, a Corinthians egykori aranylabdás játékosa továbbra sem hagy fel az aktív játékkal. A futballista sérülésből lábadozva, óvatosan kezdte meg a felkészülést, dolgát pedig minden eddiginél nagyobb súlyfelesleg nehezíti. 

Ronaldo 33 évesen a Corinthiansnál vezet le, a visszavonulásra azonban még nem gondol. Bár az utóbbi időben is sérülések hátráltatták, a Fenomén nagy elánnal vetette bele magát a felkészülésbe – még úgy is, hogy a felvétel tanúsága szerint komoly súlyfelesleggel kell megküzdenie.​
*– Ronaldónak folyamatosan balszerencséje volt a sérülésekkel, amelyek időről-időre a partvonalon kívülre kényszerítették. Előbb a bordájára kapott egy ütést, aztán kétszer is megsérült a vádlija. Most csak akkor tér majd vissza, ha az izomzata már teljesen rendbejött. Nem akarjuk, hogy visszaessen – mondta a futballista orvosa, Joaquim Grava.*

*



*​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*BL: a Debrecen szerdán lesz érdekelt a selejtező harmadik fordulójában*
2010. 07. 26. 22.15


<RIGHT> 






*Kedden és szerdán rendezik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának első mérkőzéseit:*

* kedd:
Bajnokok ága:*Omonia Nicosia (ciprusi)-Salzburg (osztrák) 18 ó
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 19
Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár)-MSK Zilina (szlovák) 19
Sparta Praha (cseh)-Lech Poznan (lengyel) 20:30
TNS (walesi)-RSC Anderlecht (belga) 21:45

*Nem bajnokok ága:
*Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)-Gent (belga) 19
Unirea Urziceni (román)-Zenit (orosz) 19:30

*szerda:
Bajnokok ága:
*Aktobe (kazah)-Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 18
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 18
*DEBRECENI VSC - FC BASEL (SVÁJCI) 20
*AIK Solna (svéd)-Rosenborg BK (norvég) 20:45
Partizan Beograd (szerb)-HJK Helsinki (finn) 20:45

* Nem bajnokok ága:
*Young Boys (svájci)-Fenerbahce (török) 20:15
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-PAOK (görög) 20:45
Braga (portugál)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 21




*Van Nistelrooy szerint Raúl jót tehet a Bundesligának*
2010. 07. 26. 20.32


<RIGHT> 






*Miközben kis túlzással a labdarúgás egész világa azon kesereg, hogy Raúl hétfő délután elbúcsúzott a Real Madridtól, és ezzel óhatatlanul közelebb került pályafutása végéhez, addig akad olyan, aki ebben is megtalálja a pozitívumot. Nem is akárki, hanem a holland gólfelelős, a korábbi csapattárs Ruud van Nistelrooy beszél arról, hogy ez komoly rangot adhat a német labdarúgásnak.*

*"Remek, hogy egyre több és több nagy név igazol a Bundesligába. Eddig gyakorlatilag csak a Bayern München rendelkezett sztárokkal, de lassan a többi együttes is megszerez közülük néhányat. Michael Ballack visszatérése is egy a sorban, és hasnoló kaliberű lehet, ha a Schalke 04 valóban magához köti Raúlt."*

A legendás hetes 16 év után teszi át székhelyét egy eddig meg nem nevezett helyre, ami azonban majdnem teljesen biztos, hogy az Aufschalke Arenát jelenti majd. A változás nem csak kilométerben mérhető. Raúl hamar nagy rangot vívott ki magának a csapaton belül, emlékezhetünk, már a Ferencváros ellen is parádézott a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében, 1995-ben. Fernando Morientesszel felejthetetlen csatárpárost alkottak, ám a társ eligazolása után a „galaktikusok” idején is vezér volt. Nagy szívfájdalma lehet, hogy a 2008-as Európa-bajnokság előtt formán kívül játszott, így nem került a végül győztes keretbe, míg a dél-afrikai világbajnokságot megelőzően talán már senki sem tudta beleilleszteni a fiatal, főleg David Villa és Fernando Torres fémjelezte selecciónba. 

"Nagy változás lesz neki Madridból Gelsenkirchenbe költöznie, de szerintem gond nélkül megoldja majd. Az átigazolás ténye mutathatja, hogy Raúl még nem tart ott, hogy befejezze pályafutását. Nagyszerű ember, és nagyszerű játékos egyaránt” – teszi hozzá a rutinos holland.
Raúl lehetne a harmadik éljátékos játékos, aki, nem elsősorban levezteés végett, a Bundesligába igazol.. A holland gólvágó ugyebár a szintén a Realt hagyta hátra a Hamburgért, míg Ballack a Chelseatől ment a Bayer Leverkusenhez. Bár igaz, ha korábbi munkaadójuk jobban megbecsülte volna őket, valószínűleg nem Németországban kötnek ki. És ez különösen a királyi gárda és Raúl kapcsolatában megdöbbentő.


*Hivatalos: Guti a Besiktashoz szerződik*
2010. 07. 26. 20.06 


<RIGHT> 






*Hétfőn hivatalosan bejelentették, hogy távozik a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatától Guti: a középpályás két évre a Besiktas együtteséhez kötelezte el magát.*

A 33 éves, volt válogatott játékos évi 2,7 millió eurót keres majd az isztambuli klubnál. 
Guti 1985-ben, nyolc esztendősen csatlakozott a királyi klub gyermekcsoportjához, majd a felnőtt csapatban egy évtizeddel később, 1995-ben mutatkozott be. Öt spanyol bajnoki címet és három BL-t nyert az együttessel.
A játékos Yildirim Demirören klubelnök magánrepülőgépén utazott el Törökországba, ahol kedden orvosi vizsgálaton esik át.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*BL: Husztiék csapat döntetlent játszott*
2010. 07. 27. 22.25​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Huszti Szabolcs csapata, az orosz Zenit gól nélküli döntetlent ért el a tavaly főtáblán szerepelt román Unirea Urziceni vendégeként a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának első, keddi mérkőzésén.*​ 
A magyar válogatott futballista nem kapott játéklehetőséget.​ 
*Eredmények:*
*Bajnokok ága:*
Sparta Praha (cseh)-Lech Poznan (lengyel) 1-0 (0-0)
TNS (walesi)-RSC Anderlecht (belga) 1-3 (0-2)​ 
*korábban:*
Omonia Nicosia (ciprusi)-Salzburg (osztrák) 1-1 (0-1)
Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár)-MSK Zilina (szlovák) 1-1 (0-0)​ 
*Nem bajnokok ága:*
Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)-Gent (belga) 3-0 (1-0)
Unirea Urziceni (román)-Zenit (orosz) 0-0​ 
*szerdán:*
*Bajnokok ága:*​ 
Aktobe (kazah)-Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 18
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 18
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 19
*DEBRECENI VSC - FC BASEL (SVÁJCI) 20*
AIK Solna (svéd)-Rosenborg BK (norvég) 20:45
Partizan Beograd (szerb)-HJK Helsinki (finn) 20:45​ 
*Nem bajnokok ága:*​ 
Young Boys (svájci)-Fenerbahce (török) 20:15
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-PAOK (görög) 20:45
Braga (portugál)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 21​ 



*EL: a CSZKA Szófia simán verte északír ellenfelét*
2010. 07. 27. 20.40​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A bolgár CSZKA Szófia háromgólos előnyt szerzett kedden a jövő heti visszavágóra a labdarúgó Európa Liga selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójában.*​ 
*Eredmény, selejtező, 3. forduló, 1. mérkőzés*:
CSZKA Szófia (bolgár)-Cliftonville (északír) 3-0 (1-0)​ 
*csütörtökön:*
GYŐRI ETO - MONTPELLIER (FRANCIA) 20:30 ó
Szibir Novoszibirszk (orosz)-Apollon Limasszol (ciprusi) 14
Spartak Zlatibor (szerb)-Dnyipro (ukrán) 17:30
Dnyepr Mogiljev (fehérorosz)-Baník Ostrava (cseh) 18
MyPa (finn)-FC Timisoara (román) 18
Inter Turku (finn)-Genk (belga) 18
Ruch Chorzów (lengyel)-Austria Wien (osztrák) 18
Karpaty Lvov (ukrán)-FC Zesztafoni (grúz) 18:15
IF Elfsborg (svéd)-FK Teteks (macedón) 18:30
FC Utrecht (holland)-Luzern (svájci) 18:45
Molde (norvég)-VfB Stuttgart (német) 19
Randers FC (dán)-FC Lausanne (svájci) 19
Aalesund (norvég)-Motherwell (skót) 19
APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi)-Jablonec (cseh) 19
OB Odense (dán)-Zrinjski Mostar (boszniai) 19:05
Kalmar FF (svéd)-Levszki Szófia (bolgár) 19:30
Beroe Sztara Zagora (bolgár)-Rapid Wien (osztrák) 19:45
Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)-Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz) 19:45
Wisla Kraków (lengyel)-FK Karabah (azeri) 20
Cercle Brugge (belga)-Anorthoszisz Famaguszta (ciprusi) 20
Dinamo Bucuresti (román)-Hajduk Split (horvát) 20
Galatasaray (török)-OFK Beograd (szerb) 20
Nordsjaelland (dán)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 20:30
NK Maribor (szlovén)-Hibernian (skót) 20:30
Crvena Zvezda (szerb)-Slovan Bratislava (szlovák) 20:30
Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-Besiktas (török) 20:30
Olimpiakosz (görög)-Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 20:30
Sturm Graz (osztrák)-Dinamo Tbiliszi (grúz) 20:30
Rabotnicki (macedón)-FC Liverpool (angol) 20:45
Marítimo (portugál)-Bangor City (walesi) 20:45
Shamrock Rovers (ír)-Juventus (olasz) 20:45
AZ Alkmaar (holland)-IFK Göteborg (svéd) 20:45
Jagiellonia (lengyel)-Arisz Szaloniki (görög) 20:45
Buducnost Podgorica (montenegrói)-Bröndby (dán) 21​ 
*A visszavágókat a jövő héten rendezik.*​ 

*Labdarúgás: már a spanyol a világ legerősebb bajnoksága*​ 


*



*​ 

*Hosszú idő után nem az angol Premier League, hanem a spanyol Primera División a legerősebb labdarúgó-bajnokság a sportág történetével és statisztikáival foglalkozó IFFHS szerint.*
A szervezet csütörtöki közlése alapján ráadásul a brazil, az argentin és az olasz pontvadászat is megelőzte a szigetországit.​ 
*A magyar Soproni Liga 21 pozíciót előrelépve az 58. helyen áll a rangsorban.*​ 
*A bajnokságok rangsora:*​ 
*1. spanyol 580 pont*
2. brazil 577
3. argentin 536
4. olasz 508
5. angol 486
6. német 457
7. francia 413
8. perui 407
9. chilei 362,5
10. paraguayi 357,5
*...58. magyar 166*


*Már nem Maradona az argentin kapitány*
​Véget ért Diego Maradona viszontagságos pályafutása az Albiceleste élén, miután az Argentin Labdarúgó Szövetség hosszas huzavona után végül nem hosszabbította meg a sportlegenda szerződését.

​Maradona hétfőn személyesen is találkozott a szövetség elnökével, Julio Grondonával, aki a hírek szerint arra kérte a 49 éves trénert, hogy az előrelépés érdekében néhány változást vigyen véghez szakmai stábjában. Az „Isteni Diego” erre nem volt hajlandó, mi több, határozottan kijelentette: _*„Ha bárkihez, akár a szertároshoz is hozzányúlnak, én elmegyek!”*_

Kedden ismét asztalhoz ültek a szövetség képviselői, ahol egyhangú döntés született arról, hogy nem hosszabbítják meg Maradona szerződését. _„A végrehajtó bizottság egyhangú határozatott hozott arról, hogy nem hosszabbítja meg Diego Maradona szövetségi kapitány szerződését” _– jelentette ki Ernesto Cherquis Bialo, az Argentin Labdarúgó Szövetség szóvivője.

Cherquis később azt is elárulta, hogy a döntést egy 28 tagból álló bizottság hozta meg, illetve megerősítette a hétfői sajtóértesülést, miszerint a válogatott soron következő barátságos mérkőzésein (Írország ellen augusztus 11-én, és Spanyolország ellen szeptember 7-én) az argentin futball utánpótlásbázisának koordinátora, *Sergio Batista* fogja irányítani az együttest.

Maradona 2008-ban, Alfio Basile helyét örökölte meg az Albiceleste kispadján, ennek ellenére a válogatottnak már a selejtezősorozatban komoly problémái támadtak. Messiék végül kijutottak Dél-Afrikába, ahol hibátlan csoportkör után Mexikót is legyőzték, ám a Németország elleni negyeddöntőben kijózanító, 4-0-s vereséggel intettek búcsút a világbajnokságnak.

*Te -Ti mit gondolsz-gondoltok, jó döntést hozott az argentin szövetség?*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*U17-es válogatott: Jövő héten kezdődik a Nemzetközi Ifjúsági Torna*
2010. 07. 28. 16.46


<RIGHT> 






*Augusztus 3-án nyolc csapat részvételével megkezdődik az U17-es Nemzetközi Ifjúsági Torna, amelyet immár 30. alkalommal rendez meg a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (régebben Aranykalász, majd Ráckevei torna volt a sorozat neve).*

A magyar válogatott Belgium, Horvátország és Írország korosztályos csapatával került azonos csoportba, a másik ágon Izrael, Románia, Szerbia és Csehország gárdája küzd a továbbjutásért. Együttesünk augusztus 4-én, 18.30-kor Telkiben a belgák ellen mutatkozik be a kupán, a későbbi ellenfelek kiléte az eredmények függvényében dől el.
Akárcsak tavaly, idén is a telki edzőcentrumban rendezik a döntőt, és itt lesz az ünnepélyes díjátadás is, míg a csoportmeccseket és a helyosztókat Ráckevén, Albertirsán, Diósdon, Telkiben és Szigetszentmártonban tartják. A torna összes mérkőzésére díjtalan a belépés.

Az ifjúsági tornával a válogatottunk már az őszi, hazai rendezésű Európa-bajnoki selejtezőkre készül. *A szeptember 20-25. között sorra kerülő Eb-selejtező minitornán a mieink Szlovákia, Feröer-szigetek és Andorra korosztályos csapataival mérkőznek meg a továbbjutásért.*


*Ligakupa: simán verte otthon a Vasas az MTK-t*
2010. 07. 28. 17.05


<RIGHT> 






*A Vasas szerdán hazai környezetben 4-1-re nyert az MTK ellen a labdarúgó Ligakupa második fordulójában.*

* Ligakupa, 2. forduló:
B csoport:
*Vasas-MTK Budapest 4-1 (3-1)

* később:
A csoport:
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Budapest Honvéd 19 ó
​
* C csoport:*
Lombard Pápa-Ferencváros 17:30 ó
​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*BL: kétgólos vereségével nagyon messze került a csoportkörtől a DVSC*
2010. 07. 28. 22.04​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A Debrecen szerdán 2-0-ás vereséget szenvedett a svájci FC Baseltől a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának első mérkőzésén, az újpesti Szusza Ferenc Stadionban.*
A visszavágóra egy hét múlva kerül sor. Amennyiben a hajdúsági alakulat továbbjut ebből a párharcból, akkor a sorozat selejtezőjének negyedik, utolsó fordulójában folytathatja szereplését, ha alulmarad, akkor az Európa Ligában a főtáblára jutásért küzdhet.​ 
*BL-selejtező, 3. forduló, 1. mérkőzés:*
*Debreceni VSC-FC Basel (svájci) 0-2 (0-1)*
Szusza Ferenc Stadion, 7000 néző, v.: César Muniz Fernández (spanyol)
*gólszerzők:* Stocker (34.), Xhaka (92.)
*sárga lap:* Frei (49.), Stocker (83.)
*Debreceni VSC:*
Verpecz Bernáth, Komlósi, Mijadinoski, Fodor Czvitkovics, Kiss Z., Varga J., Yannick (Dombi, 74.) Rezes (Farkas B., 54.), Coulibaly
*FC Basel:*
Costanzo Inkoom, D. Abraham, Cagdas, Safari Shaqiri (Fwayo, 62.), Huggel, Cabral, Stocker (Xhaka, 88.) Frei, Zoua (Almerares, 75.)
Korántsem kezdett megilletődötten a Debrecen, annak ellenére, hogy előzetesen a svájci bajnok Basel együttesét jóval esélyesebbnek tartották. Coulibaly és Yannick helyzete is jelezte, lehet keresni valója Herczeg András csapatának, ugyanakkor a túl oldalon Frei hatalmas kihagyott ziccere óvatosabb futballra intette a hazaiakat.
A vendégek kezdték átvenni az irányítást, ám nagy helyzetet nem tudtak kialakítani, ám a szerencse velük volt, és egy megpattanó lövéssel megszerezték a vezetést.
A játék képe a fordulást követően sem változott, nagy csatát vívtak a csapatok, igaz, a 70. perc környékétől kezdve egyre fáradtabbnak tűnt a Debrecen. A hajrában mindent megpróbált a piros-fehér alakulat, de nemhogy egyenlíteni nem sikerült, a hátrány nőtt, ugyanis a csereként beállt Xhaka hatalmas gólt lőtt. A Debrecen így nehéz helyzetből várja a visszavágót.​ 

*Labdarúgás: jól halad a Tiszaligeti Stadion felújítása*
2010. 07. 28. 21.09​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Befejezéséhez közeledik az új idényben az élvonalban szereplő Szolnoki MÁV FC labdarúgócsapatának otthonául szolgáló Tiszaligeti Stadion felújításának első üteme Szolnokon – tudatta szerdán a megyeszékhely önkormányzatának sajtóreferense az MTI-vel.*
Pókász Endre elmondta: a létesítményben jelenleg is gőzerővel zajló beruházás a napokban fordulópontjához érkezett. A kivitelezők ugyanis hamarosan végeznek a főlelátó hibás, illetve javítandó felületeinek betonozásával. Időközben megérkeztek Olaszországból az ide szánt műanyag székek is, melyek rögzítése a hét elején ugyancsak elkezdődött.
Mindezzel párhuzamosan hamarosan a helyükre kerülnek a MÁV Gépészet Zrt. kisújszállási üzemében készülő fémszerkezetek, melyekből többek között összeáll a kerítés, és a játékos kijáró. A stadiont működtető Szolnoki Sportcentrum munkatársai pedig a közelmúltban végeztek az új kispadok kialakításával.
A sajtóreferens tájékoztatása szerint a komplexum egymilliárd forintot meghaladó kiadással járó, átfogó felújítása több ütemben valósul meg. Elsőként a legfontosabb, a pálya élvonalbeli meccseken történő használatához feltétlenül szükséges felújításokat végzik el a szakemberek. Erre a célra idén nyáron mintegy 30 millió forintot áldoz a Tisza-parti megyeszékhely önkormányzata, melyből kijavítják a főlelátó megsüllyedt részeit, megújulnak a lépcsők, a betonfelületet alkalmassá teszik műanyag székek elhelyezésére. Utóbbiakból várhatóan több mint 3200 darabot szerelnek fel.
A szükséges kerítés megépítése, a vizesblokk felújítása, valamint egy új eredményjelző megvásárlása is elengedhetetlen – fogalmazott Pókász Endre, aki jelezte: mind eközben már készítik a mérnökök az engedélyes terveket a további munkálatokhoz, melyek az elképzelések szerint következő év tavaszán folytatódnak. Ekkor a főlelátóval szemközt, a klubház előtt épül egy új lelátórész, a harmadik ütemben pedig a nagy lelátót lebontják, s teljes egészében újjáépítik majd.
A klubház bővítése, az újabb lelátószakasz építése, valamint befedése későbbiekben az anyagi forrásainak függvényében valósul meg. Végső állapotában a megújuló Tiszaligeti stadion 7-8000 néző befogadására és akár nemzetközi mérkőzések lebonyolítására is alkalmas lesz.
A csapat szurkolói és a lokálpatrióta helybeliek segítségét is várják a munkához – hangsúlyozta a szóvivő. Tájékoztatása alapján a civil támogatók bruttó 6250 forintért jelképesen megvásárolhatják széküket, melyen tábla örökíti meg a mecénás nevét.
A beruházás előzményeiről szólva Pókász Endre emlékeztetett: a Szolnoki MÁV FC labdarúgóinak az előző szezonban 63 esztendő után sikerült kiharcolniuk az NB I-es indulás jogát. Ám a csapat otthonául szolgáló stadion nem felelt meg a labdarúgó-szövetség előírásainak. Ezért korábban felvetődött, hogy az együttes az új idény elején, átmenetileg Kecskeméten játssza majd hazai mérkőzéseit. A szakmai egyeztetéseket követően azonban a város vezetése úgy döntött: mindent megtesz azért, hogy a szolnoki csapat már az első élvonalbeli mérkőzését is a Tiszaligetben vívhassa.​ 

*A brazilok meglepnék a vb-előkészületekkel a FIFA-t*
2010. 07. 29. 07.39​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Orlando Silva brazil sportminiszter szerint a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) meg fog lepődni azon, mennyire jól haladnak az előkészületek a 2014-es világbajnokság megrendezésére készülő dél-amerikai országban.*​ 
A politikus hozzátette, nem tervezik a megnyitó ünnepségnek is otthont adó, új stadion építését Sao Paulóban, de a városvezetés arról biztosította, hogy napokon belül megoldást találnak a problémára. A FIFA június 17-én jelentette be, hogy a Sao Pauló-i Morumbi Stadion kikerült a vb helyszínei közül, mert a város nem tudott garanciát vállalni a létesítmény felújítási költségeire.
A nemzetközi szövetség korábban hevesen kritizálta a brazilokat, Jerome Valcke főtitkár szerint ugyanis "hihetetlen késésben vannak az arénák felújításával és az infrastrukturális fejlesztésekkel kapcsolatban."
*A FIFA a 12-ből öt stadiont már használni kíván a főpróbának számító, 2013-as Konföderációs Kupán. Az építkezéseknek így legkésőbb 2012. december 31-én be kell fejeződniük.*
​*Ribéry: Szexeltünk, de nem fizettem érte!*

​*Franck Ribéry beismerte, hogy lefeküdt a Zahia nevű prostituálttal, de határozottan cáfolta, hogy fizetett volna ezért, illetve hogy tudott volna annak kiskorúságáról. Ennek ellenére az eljárás tovább folytatódik ellene.*

Újabb fejlemény Franck Ribéry szexbotrányával kapcsolatban: a Bayern München és a francia labdarúgó-válogatott klasszisa elismerte, hogy lefeküdt a csinos prostituálttal, Zahia D.-vel, azt azonban kategorikusan cáfolta, hogy ezért a „szolgáltatásért” fizetett volna. Ezt először az M6 televíziós csatorna szellőztette meg, majd a futballista ügyvédje is megerősítette.





​
„Azért jött, hogy szexeljen velem, mivel híres és gazdag vagyok, és ez imponált neki” – vallotta Ribéry, aki azt is hozzátette: fogalma nem volt arról, hogy a lány még kiskorú. A vád szerint pedig a középpályás 100 eurót adott Zahiának a légyottért, ezen kívül fedezte az utazása, a szállása és az étkezése költségeit is. Az eljárás természetesen tovább folyik Ribéry és társai, köztük Karim Benzema ellen, és a focista akár három év börtönbüntetést is kaphat.







​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Európa-liga: nehéz meccs előtt a Győr - a mai program*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>EURÓPA-LIGA </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=2 align=middle>3. SELEJTEZŐKÖR, ELSŐ MÉRKŐZÉS​*



</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Szibir Novoszibirszk (orosz)–Apollon Limassol (ciprusi)</TD><TD class=xl24>14.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Szpartak Zlatibor (szerb)–Dnipro (ukrán)</TD><TD class=xl24>17.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dnyepr Mogiljev (fehérorosz)–Ostrava (cseh)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Beroe (bolgár)–Rapid Wien (osztrák)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>MyPa (finn)–Timisoara (román)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Inter Turku (finn)–Genk (belga)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ruch (lengyel)–Austria Wien (osztrák) </TD><TD>18.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Karpati Lviv (ukrán)–Zesztafoni (grúz)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Elfsborg (svéd)–Teteksz (macedón)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Molde (norvég)–Stuttgart (német)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Utrecht (holland)–Luzern (svájci)</TD><TD class=xl24>18.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Randers (dán)–Lausanne (svájci)</TD><TD class=xl24>19.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Aalesund (norvég)–Motherwell (skót)</TD><TD class=xl24>19.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>APOEL (ciprusi)–Jablonec (cseh)</TD><TD class=xl24>19.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Odense (dán)–Zrinjski (bosnyák)</TD><TD class=xl25>19.05</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kalmar (svéd)–Levszki Szófia (bolgár)</TD><TD class=xl24>19.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)–Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)</TD><TD class=xl24>19.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Wisla (lengyel)–Karabah (azeri)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>C. Bruges (belga)–Anorthoszisz (ciprusi)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Dinamo Bucuresti (román)–Hajduk Split (horvát)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Galatasaray (török)–OFK (szerb)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.00</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*GYŐR (magyar)–Montpellier (francia)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*20.30* (Tv: Digi Sport)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Nordsjaelland (dán)–Sporting (portugál)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>NK Maribor (szlovén)–Hibernian (skót)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Crvena zvezda (szerb)–Slovan (szlovák)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Plzen (cseh)–Besiktas (török)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Olympiakosz (görög)–Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Sturm Graz (osztrák)–Dinamo Tbiliszi (grúz)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Marítimo (portugál)–Bangor City (walesi)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Shamrock Rovers (ír)–Juventus (olasz)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>AZ (holland)–Göteborg (svéd)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Jagiellonia (lengyel)–Arisz (görög)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rabotnicski (macedón)–Liverpool (angol)</TD><TD class=xl24>20.45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Buducsnoszt (montenegrói)–Bröndby (dán)</TD><TD class=xl24>21.00</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=2>*KEDDEN JÁTSZOTTÁK*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>CSZKA Szófia (bolgár)–Cliftonville (északír)</TD><TD class=xl24>3–0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>


*Ma folytatódnak az Európa-liga selejtezőjének küzdelmei: a harmadik kör első mérkőzéseit rendezik. Egyetlen magyar csapatként a Győr a francia Montpellier-t fogadja 20.30 órakor. Tekintse meg a mai programot!*
​*Strandfoci: olasz-magyar után a linzi tornán szerepel a válogatott*


*A következő hetekben sem unatkozik majd strandfoci-válogatottunk. Massimiliano De Celis gárdája, amely hajszállal maradt le a vb-részvételről a bibionei selejtezőn, a hétvégén Cerviába utazik, ahol vasárnap a házigazda olasz együttessel csap össze felkészülési mérkőzésen. A találkozón a mieink szövetségi edzője nem számíthat minden játékosára, hiszen többen a balatonlellei Grand Prix-nagydöntőn szerepelnek klubjukban.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->Ellenfelünkkel, a squadra azzurrával kapcsolatos hír egyébként, hogy lemondott Giancarlo Magrini szövetségi kapitány, akit a Lazio és a Napoli volt futballistája, Massimiliano Esposito követ a poszton. 

Augusztus közepén is jelentős megméretés vár nemzeti csapatunkra, ugyanis meghívást kapott a linzi BSWW-tornára. A rangos nemzetközi viadalon értékes ranglistapontokat lehet szerezni, amelyek segíthetnek abban, hogy a magyar együttes megőrizze előkelő helyezését az európai rangsorban. A 14-én, szombaton és 15-én, vasárnap sorra kerülő eseményen Magyarországon kívül a hazaiak, vagyis az osztrákok, valamint a szlovákok és a csehek vesznek részt.


*Milan: Ronaldinhóra legalább egy hónapos kényszerpihenő vár*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} span.article {mso-style-name:article;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Nem indul jól az idény Ronaldinho számára, a Milan brazil középpályása ugyanis csapata szerda esti edzésén izomsérülést szenvedett, amelynek következtében az első hírek szerint legalább egy hónapot ki kell hagynia.*

<!-- .cikkhead --><!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} span.article {mso-style-name:article;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->A Milan közleménye szerint Ronaldinho egy ütközés során sérült meg, és bár pontos diagnózis csak csütörtök délután, az alaposabb orvosi vizsgálatok után várható, az már most biztosnak látszik, hogy minimum egy hónapos kényszerpihenő vár a brazilra.


*Ferencváros: Trakyst tovább tesztelik, Balog sorsa péntekig eldől*


*A tavaly litván gólkirályi címet szerző Valdas Trakys egyelőre nem kapott szerződést az élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Ferencvárostól, őt tovább teszteli a szakmai stáb. Közben hír még a csapat háza tájáról, hogy Igor Pisanjukért bejelentkezett a frissen feljutó Szolnok, amelynél a játékos korábban kölcsönben szerepelt.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->Ami Balog Zoltánt illeti, a játékos sorsa ma vagy legkésőbb péntekig eldől, eldönti, hol folytatja. Az biztos, hogy az első bajnokin rá semmiképp sem számíthat a Ferencváros.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Zidane is segít Blanc-nak a francia válogatottnál*

*A korábban világ- és Európa-bajnokságot nyert Zinedine Zidane is segít Laurent Blanc-nak, a francia labdarúgó-válogatott július elején kinevezett szövetségi kapitányának.*

A helyi sajtó jelentései szerint a 44 éves szakember már felkérte korábbi válogatottbeli csapattársát arra, hogy a dél-afrikai világbajnokságon csúfosan leszerepelt nemzeti együttesnél rövid ideig segítse a munkáját.
A Le Parisien című napilap úgy tudja: Zidane szeptember elején, a clairefontaine-i edzőtáborban tart majd eligazítást a játékosoknak, s részt vesz a tréningeken is.
Blanc augusztus 11-én, a norvégok elleni barátságos találkozón debütál a francia kispadon, de azt már jelezte, hogy azon az összecsapáson nem számít a vb-n részt vett 23 futballistára. A kapitány hozzátette: ha elbuknak a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság szeptemberben induló selejtezőjén, akkor azonnal lemond a posztjáról.

*Ibrahimovic marad a Barcelonában*

*Továbbra is az FC Barcelonában képzeli el pályafutását Zlatan Ibrahimovic, az együttes svéd labdarúgója.*​</BEVEZETO>*"Soha nem volt kétség, hogy maradok - nyilatkozta a 28 éves támadó. - Barca-játékos vagyok, és az is maradok."* 
A hórihorgas futballista tavaly nyáron az Internazionalétól került a katalán klub hoz, és jól lehet, első szezonjában 21 gólt szerzett, szóba került a távozása, miután az egyesület 40 millió euróért leigazolta a világbajnok David Villát.

*Európa-liga: Tőzsérék kiütötték az Intert*

*Megkezdődött a labdarúgó Európa-liga 3. selejtezőköre. A körben már pályára léptek igazi sztárcsapatok is a Liverpool és a Juventus révén.*

A világbajnokságon is látott Saláta Kornél győztes gólt szerzett Belgrádban. A Slovan Bratislava középpályása a góljával állította be a 2-1-es pozsonyi győzelmet a Crvena zvezda otthonában. Tőzsér Dániel és Szabics Imre végig a pályán volt a Genkben, illetve a Sturmban. Előbbi 5-1-re nyert a finn Inter Turku otthonában, utóbbi otthon verte 2-0-ra a grúz Dinamo Tbiliszit. A Videotont búcsúztató Maribor tovább menetelhet. A szlovénok hazai pályán 3-0-ra verték a skót Hiberniant. Nagycsapatok is pályára léptek, a Liverpool Ngog, a Juventus Amauri duplájával nyert 2-0-ra a Rabotnicski, ill. a Shamrock otthonában. A nap legnagyobb győzelmét a portugál Marítimo aratta, amely odahaza 8-2-re nyert a walesi Bangor ellen. 








*További érdekesebb végeredmények:*

Molde-Stuttgart 2-3, Kalmar-Levszki 1-1, Dinamo Bucuresti-Hajduk Split 3-1, Galatasaray-OFK Beograd 2-2, Wisla Krakow-Karabag (azeri) 0-1, Nordsjaelland-Sporting 0-1, Olympiakosz-Maccabi Tel-Aviv 2-1, Győr-Montpellier 0-1, Plzen-Besiktas 1-1, Beroe-Rapid Wien 1-1, Ruch Chorzow-Austria Wien 1-3, Elfsborg-Tetex 5-0, Odense-Zrinjski Mostar 5-3, Cercle Bruges-Anorthoszisz 1-0, Alkmaar-Göteborg 2-0, Marítimo-Bangor 8-2.​*Európa-liga: a Győr vesztét is bombagól okozta*

*A Győri ETO labdarúgócsapata egygólos vereséget szenvedett hazai pályán az Európa-liga 3. selejtezőkörének első mérkőzésén a francia Montpellier-től.*

Hátrányban várhatja a visszavágót a Győri ETO FC. A Rába-partiak a labdarúgó Európa-liga 3. selejtezőkörének első mérkőzésén odahaza kaptak ki 1-0-ra a francia Montpellier-től. 








A 21. percben a hazaiak szerezhettek volna vezetést, de Jeunenchamp egyértelmű kezezését a lengyel játékvezető nem vette észre, így elmaradt a büntető. A 32. percben Giroud szerezte meg a vezetést a galloknak egy csodálatos találattal. A játékos 25 méterről lőtte ki a jobb felső sarkot. A visszavágót jövő csütörtökön rendezik Franciaországban.


​*Ligakupa 2010–2011*

*A sorozatban ebben a szezonban csak első osztályú csapatok vesznek részt. **A csoportmeccsek oda-visszavágós rendszerben zajlanak majd, a csoportok első helyezettjei jutnak be az egyenes kieséses szakaszba, ahol két mérkőzésen dől el a továbbjutás – a döntőt is beleértve. A négy, nemzetközi kupában induló csapat, tehát a DVSC-TEVA, a Videoton, a Győr és a Zalaegerszeg csak a csoportkör után kapcsolódik be a küzdelmekbe. Minden nemzetközi kupában szereplő csapat egy, az európai porondon nem szereplő gárdát kap ellenfélül a negyeddöntőben.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> *A CSOPORTOK ÁLLÁSA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*A-CSOPORT*</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. Kecskeméti TE-Ereco</TD><TD class=xl26 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl26 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl26 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl26 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl26>4–2</TD><TD class=xl26 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Szolnoki MÁV FC</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24>2–1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24>3–6</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*B-CSOPORT *</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. Vasas</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24>4–1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. MTK Budapest</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24>5–6</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Paksi FC</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24>2–4</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*C-CSOPORT *</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. Szombathelyi Haladás</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24>2–1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Ferencvárosi TC</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24>0–0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Lombard Pápa Termál FC</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24>1–2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*D-CSOPORT*</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. BFC Siófok</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Kaposvári Rákóczi</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24>1–1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Újpest FC</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>2</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>0</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD><TD class=xl24>3–4</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> *A CSOPORTOK MENETRENDJE*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*A-CSOPORT*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1*. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Budapest Honvéd–Szolnok</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>1–2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*2. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kecskemét–Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>4–2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Szolnok–Kecskemét</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 03.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*4. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kecskemét–Szolnok</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 24.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Szolnok–Budapest Honvéd</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 01.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*6. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Budapest Honvéd–Kecskemét</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 08.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*B-CSOPORT *</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>MTK–Paks</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>4–2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*2. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vasas–MTK</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>4–1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Paks–Vasas</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 03.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*4. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vasas–Paks</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 24.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Paks–MTK</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 01.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*6. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>MTK–Vasas</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 08.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*C-CSOPORT *</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Haladás–Pápa</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>2–1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*2. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pápa–Ferencváros</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>0–0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ferencváros–Haladás</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 03.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*4. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Haladás–Ferencváros</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 24.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pápa–Szombathely</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 01.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*6. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ferencváros–Pápa</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 08.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> </TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*D-CSOPORT *</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kaposvár–Újpest</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>1–1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*2. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Újpest–Siófok</TD><TD class=xl24 align=middle>2–3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Siófok–Kaposvár</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 03.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*4. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kaposvár–Siófok</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>november 24.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Újpest–Kaposvár</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 01.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*6. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD align=middle> </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Siófok–Újpest</TD><TD class=xl25 align=middle>december 08. 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*ELSŐ MÉRKŐZÉS, 2011. 02. 19.*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>ZTE–D-csoport első helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Videoton–B-csoport első helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Győr–C-csoport első helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Debrecen–A-csoport első helyezettje</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*MÁSODIK MÉRKŐZÉS, 2011. 03. 09.*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>D-Csoport első helyezettje–ZTE</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>B-Csoport első helyezettje–Videoton</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>C-Csoport első helyezettje–Győr</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>A-Csopot első helyezettje–Debrecen</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>TOVÁBBI PROGRAM
</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*ELŐDÖNTŐ, 2011. március 16. és április 6. (szerdai napok)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>ZTE/D győztese–Fehérvár/B-győztese</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Győr/C győztese–Debrecen/A-győztese</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*DÖNTŐ, *2011. április 13. és április 27. (szerdai napok)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​
<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*C. Ronaldo kapja meg Raúl 7-es mezét a Realnál*
2010. 07. 31. 06.37


<RIGHT> 



*


A portugál aranylabdás Cristiano Ronaldo viseli majd a 7-es számú mezt a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatában, miután a trikó eddigi "tulajdonosa", a 33 éves Raúl González a német Schalke 04-ben folytatja pályafutását.
*​*
** "Hasonló a mentalitásunk, ezért biztos vagyok abban, hogy Raúlt ez nem zavarja" -* mondta Ronaldo.
A 25 esztendős sztár a Manchester Unitedben a 7-es mezt viselte, azonban amikor Madridba szerződött, a szám már foglalt volt, így ő a 9-est kapta meg.
A királyi gárda jelenleg az Egyesült Államokban turnézik, s jövő szerdán a mexikói Aguilas de América, augusztus 7-én pedig az amerikai Los Angeles Galaxy ellen játszik barátságos mérkőzést.


*Londoni teszt az olaszoknak és az elefántcsontpartiaknak*
2010. 07. 31. 07.38


<RIGHT> 



*


Az elefántcsontparti és az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott Londonban csap össze barátságos mérkőzésen másfél hét múlva.
*​*
*A találkozóra augusztus 10-én, a West Ham United stadionjában kerül sor.
Az afrikai alakulatban - amint azt az ország sportági szövetsége jelezte - nem lép majd pályára a gólfelelős csapatkapitány Didier Drogba, akit ágyéksérülése miatt július 23-án megműtöttek.
Mindkét együttes kontinentális selejtezőre készül.


*Soproni Liga: a FTC győzelmével kezdődött a szezon*
2010. 07. 30. 21.38 


<RIGHT> 






*A Ferencváros hazai környezetben 2-1-re győzött a Paks ellen a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 2010/11-es szezonjának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*

* Eredmény:
Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1 (2-1)*​
Albert Stadion, 5000 néző, v.: Szabó Zs.
* gólszerzők:* Heinz (10.), Szabó J. (33., öngól), illetve Bartha (8.)
* sárga lap:* Tutoric (31.), Tóth B. (38.), Csizmadia (67.), illetve Bartha (84.)
* Ferencváros:*
Ranilovic - Stockley, Csizmadia, Tutoric, Junior - Tóth B. (Kulcsár D., 81), Stanic (Rodenbücher, 87.), Maróti B., Andrezinho (Abdi, 72.) - Rósa D., Heinz
* Paks:*
Kovács A. - Fiola, Sifter, Szabó J., Csehi - Bartha (Miskolczi, 86.), Lisztes (Kiss T., 69.), Sipeki (Palásthy, 84.), Heffler, Vayer - Montvai
A bajnokság első góljára nem kellett sokat várni, Bartha az elalvó hazai védők gyűrűjében már a nyolcadik percben előnyhöz jutatta a vendégeket. A paksiak öröme nem tartott sokáig, ugyanis két perc múlva a Ferencváros új igazolása, a cseh Marek Heinz első magyar bajnokiján betalált és egyenlített.
A mérkőzést a zöld-fehérek uralták, az újonnan kinevezett csapatkapitány, Rósa Dénes beadása pedig gólt eredményezett, igaz, egy vendég védő jutatta a hálóba a labdát.
A fordulást követően kissé érthetetlen módon visszahúzódott a Ferencváros, ám a Paks nem tudott élni a lehetőségeivel, így az eredmény már nem változott.


*Nemzetközi Ifjúsági Torna: Tuboly Frigyes keretet hirdetett*
2010. 07. 30. 16.48


<RIGHT> 






*Augusztus 3-án, kedden nyolc csapat részvételével megkezdődik a 30 éves múltra visszatekintő Nemzetközi Ifjúsági Torna. Tuboly Frigyes szövetségi edző ma kihirdette a rangos megmérettetésre készülő magyar válogatott keretét.*

A Nemzetközi Ifjúsági Tornán hagyományosan U17-es válogatottak mérkőznek meg egymással, a magyar válogatott Horvátország, Írország és a tornán első alkalommal résztvevő Belgium korosztályos csapatával került azonos csoportba, a másik ágon Izrael, Románia, Szerbia és Csehország gárdája küzd a továbbjutásért. 
Tuboly Frigyes szövetségi edző kihirdette a tornán résztvevő válogatottunk keretét, amelybe 18 labdarúgó kapott meghívót. A keret gerincét alkotó futballisták korábban Pisont István irányításával készültek együtt, legutóbb májusban játszottak két felkészülési mérkőzést Ausztriával, akkor még az U16-os válogatott tagjaiként.
Együttesünk augusztus 4-én, 18.30-kor Telkiben a belgák ellen mutatkozik be a kupán, a későbbi ellenfelek kiléte az eredmények függvényében dől el. Akárcsak tavaly, idén is a telki edzőcentrumban rendezik a döntőt, és itt lesz az ünnepélyes díjátadás is, míg a csoportmeccseket és a helyosztókat* Ráckevén, Albertirsán, Diósdon, Telkiben és Szigetszentmártonban *tartják. A torna összes mérkőzésére díjtalan a belépés.
Amellett, hogy az ifjúsági torna önmagában is rangos megmérettetés, U17-es csapatunk számára kiváló felkészülési lehetőség a hazai rendezésű Európa-bajnoki selejtezők előtt.* A szeptember 20-25. között sorra kerülő Eb-selejtező minitornán a mieink Szlovákia, Feröer-szigetek és Andorra korosztályos csapataival mérkőznek majd meg.*

*A magyar válogatott kerete:*
*Kapusok:
*Gelei Vince (FTC)
Csorvás Tamás (Debrecen)

*Védők:
*Botka Endre (Honvéd)
Kiprich Dávid (Felcsút)
Kelemen Márk (Győr)
Szilvási Péter (Honvéd)
Zsirai Martin (Illés Akadémia)
Sorecz Szabolcs (Vác)

*Középpályások:
*Halmai Ramon (Illés Akadémia)
Paudts Patrik (Felcsút)
Fakas Aurél (Honvéd)
Sipőcz János (Győr)
Illés Dávid (Győr)
Huller Ádám (MTK)
Bese Barnabás (MTK)

*Támadók:
*Kaiser László (Illés Akadémia)
Novothny Soma (Veszprém)
Szécsi Márk (Debrecen)


*Menezes új Brazíliája*
2010. 07. 30. 16.40


<RIGHT> 




[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Mindössze 28 nap telt el azóta, hogy Hollandia kiejtette a brazil nemzeti csapatot a világbajnokság negyeddöntőjében. Ezalatt a rövid idő alatt a selecao teljes átváltozáson ment keresztül, mivel a Dungát váltó új szövetségi kapitány, Mano Menezes mindössze négy Dél-Afrikában is szerepelt játékost tartott meg és tizenegy, a válogatottban még nem szerepelt játékost hívott be keretébe az augusztus 10-i Egyesült Államok elleni barátságos mérkőzésre.*[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*"Nem zártunk ki a keretből egyetlen világbajnokságon szereplő játékost sem"* - mondta Menezes egy sajtótájékoztatón, miután kihirdette 24 fős keretét. *"De meg kell érteniük, hogy legtöbbjüknek pihenésre van szüksége."*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A kvartett, amely megmaradt a világbajnokságról a Dani Alves, Thiago Silva, Ramires, Robinho négyes. Miközben Menezes biztosította az embereket afelől, hogy a jövőben több dél-afrikai szereplőre is számítani fog, a közelgő londoni olimpiai futballtorna és a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság miatt mégis inkább a változás szele csaphatja meg a társaságot.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*"Nem zárunk ki senkit, de ahogy az életben, a labdarúgásban sem marad semmi változatlan"* - magyarázta a Corinthians egykori mestere. *"Más játékosoknak felkészültnek kell lenniük arra, hogy elfoglalják a helyüket."*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Akármilyen is lesz Menezes új csapatépítési stratégiája, azt leszögezte, hogy "lassú és folyamatos". Az USA ellen készülő keret átlagéletkora 23,1 év, ami jóval fiatalabb a Dél-Afrikában látott csapat 28,7 événél. A csikócsapat "veteránja" Robinho, a maga 26 évével. A válogatottban eddig még nem szerepelt, egy teljes kezdőcsapatnyi új fiú van a keretben: Jefferson, Renan és Victor kapusok; Rever és David Luiz hátvédek; Rafael, a támadó szellemű szélsőhátvéd; Jucilei, Ganso és Éderson középpályások; végül, de nem utolsósorban a brazil futball legújabb csatárreménységei, Neymar és André. Közülük heten vannak olyan fiatalok, hogy részt vehetnek majd a két év múlva esedékes londoni olimpián is.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*"Három fő célom van, amik megnyerésén kell dolgoznunk: a 2011-es Copa América, az olimpia, és mind közül a legfontosabb, a 2014-es világbajnokság"* - fejtette ki terveit Menezes.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Az elkövetkezendő néhány év megadja a választ arra, hogy sikeres lesz-e a Menezes irányította új brazil válogatott. Sok hiba nem csúszhat a mester számításaiba, mert Brazíliában fényes jövőről álmodoznak...[/FONT]​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*NB I: a címvédő DVSC két góllal verte meg a Pápát*​ 
*A labdarúgó NB I 1. fordulójában a DVSC-TEVA hazai pályán Szilágyi Péter és Kulcsár Tamás góljával 2–0-ra legyőzte a Lombard FC Pápát.*​ 
*Felkészülés: a nagyon tartalékos Bayern kiejtette az 1. FC Kölnt*


*A Schalke 04 után másodikként a Bayern München került be a gelsenkircheni Liga Total! Cup döntőjébe, miután 0–0 után tizenegyesekkel 3–1-re legyőzte az 1. FC Kölnt.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->Louis van Gaal, a rekordbajnok szakvezetője mindössze 13 játékost tudott benevezni a tornára, de az erős összeállításban játszó kölniek így sem tudtak a Bayern fölé kerekedni a nem túl magas színvonalú mérkőzésen.​ 
Milivoje Novakovic a 15. és a 20. percben is elrontott egy-egy helyzetet, de a Köln gyenge játékával rászolgált a kapott füttyökre – ennél gyengébb összeállítású Bayernt ritkán fog ki csapat, és a „kecskések" így is alulmaradtak a tizenegyespárbajban. A müncheniektől Andreas Ottl, Ivica Olic és Anatolij Timoscsuk is betalált, míg a Bayern-kapus, Rouven Sattelmaier Lanig tizenegyesét hárítani tudta, hozzátéve a magáét a győzelemhez.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*LIGA TOTAL! CUP* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=2 align=middle>*SZOMBAT*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bayern München–1. FC Köln</TD><TD class=xl24>0–0, 11-esekkel 3–1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*KORÁBBAN*
​</TD><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Schalke 04–Hamburg</TD><TD>2–1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> 


*Videó: potya gól Raúl német debütálásán és egy Green-szerű angol baki*

*A mai felkészülési mérkőzéseken több kacagtató potya gól is született kapushibákból. Németországban Frank Rost mélázott Jermaine Jones lövésénél a Schalke Hamburg elleni találkozóján (2–1), míg Angliában Tim Cahill lövését a Norwich–Everton meccsen (2–4) nézte be John Ruddy egy vb-n megismert Robert Green-szerű védéssel.*



</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=2 align=middle></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>​</TD><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr7WYnsJDKM&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr7WYnsJDKM&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 1)

[CENTER] 
*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2010. 08. 01. 03.37


<RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Soproni Liga 1. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
Debreceni VSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa 2-0
MTK Budapest - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-2
ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi FC 3-5
Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 3-2

pénteken:
Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1 

*vasárnap:
*BFC Siófok–Videoton FC 17:30 ó
Újpest FC–Győri ETO FC 20

* szeptember 5.:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Szombathelyi Haladás

* Az állás:
* 1. Kaposvári Rákóczi 1 1 - - 5-3 3 pont
2. MTK Budapest 1 1 - 4-2 3 
3. DVSC-TEVA 1 1 - - 2-0 3 
4. Vasas 1 1 - - 3-2 3 
5. Ferencváros 1 1 - - 2-1 3 
6. BFC Siófok - - - - 0-0 0 
Győri ETO - - - - 0-0 0 
Szolnoki MÁV - - - - 0-0 0 
Szombathelyi Haladás - - - - 0-0 0
Újpest FC - - - - 0-0 0 
Videoton FC - - - - 0-0 0 
12. Budapest Honvéd 1 - - 1 2-3 0 
13. Paksi FC 1 - - 1 1-2 0
14. ZTE FC 1 - - 1 3-5 0 
15. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 1 - - 1 2-4 0 
16. Lombard FC Pápa 1 - - 1 0-2 0


*Rafael Marquez távozik az FC Barcelonától*
2010. 07. 31. 17.16


<RIGHT> 



*


Ingyen távozhat az FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatától a mexikói Rafael Marquez.
*​*
*A spanyol bajnok klub szombaton jelentette be, hogy megegyezett a védővel 2012-ig szóló szerződése felbontásáról.
Marquez 2003-ban érkezett a katalánokhoz az AS Monacótól, s az azóta eltelt hét évben kétszer Bajnokok Ligáját, négyszer spanyol bajnokságot, valamint egy-egy alkalommal Európai Szuperkupát és Király Kupát nyert az együttessel.
A 31 éves futballista összesen 242-szer lépett pályára az FC Barcelonában.
Marquez médiaértesülések szerint követi volt klubtársát, a francia Thierry Henryt *az amerikai Red Bull New Yorkhoz.
*​*
*​*Últimos Golos Adicionados*

*

 2010.08.01 (01h00) - Manchester City 0-3 Inter​​​​

2010.07.31 (23h30) - Alianza Atl. 1-0 Universitario Lima​​​​

2010.07.31 (23h00) - Queretaro 2-1 Atlas​​​​

2010.07.31 (23h00) - Cruz Azul 2-0 Atlante​​​​

2010.07.31 (22h30) - Sao Paulo 2-1 Ceara​​​​

2010.07.31 (22h30) - Fluminense 3-1 Atletico-PR​​​​

2010.07.31 (22h30) - Atletico GO 1-1 Guarani​​​​

2010.07.31 (21h30) - Cesar Vallejo 2-1 Sport Boys​​​​

2010.07.31 (21h15) - Aston Villa 3-1 Feyenoord (Pen 4-4 I Guadiana Cup)​​​​

2010.07.31 (21h00) - Sporting Cristal 1-2 Jose Galvez​​​​

2010.07.31 (21h00) - Kabylie 1-0 Heartland (CAF Champions League)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h45) - Espanyol 0-0 Sampdoria (Pen 6-5)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h30) - Philadelphia 1-1 New England​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h10) - Parana 4-0 Nautico (Serie B)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h10) - Bragantino 0-2 Ponte Preta (Serie B)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h10) - Bahia 2-2 Figueirense (Serie B)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h10) - ASA 2-1 America Mineiro (Serie B)​​​​

2010.07.31 (20h00) - Din. Zagreb 1-2 Rijeka​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h30) - Osasuna 1-1 Zaragoza​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h15) - Leon De Huanuco 3-1 Melgar​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h00) - Vasas 3-2 Honved​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h00) - Litex Lovech 2-1 Minyor Pernik​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h00) - Lechia 1-1 Villarreal​​​​

2010.07.31 (19h00) - Ajax 0-1 Twente (Super Cup)​​​​

2010.07.31 (18h00) - Steaua Bucharest 2-1 U. Craiova​​​​

2010.07.31 (18h00) - PSG 1-0 Porto (Tournoi de Paris)​​​​

2010.07.31 (18h00) - Lorient 0-1 Legia​​​​

2010.07.31 (18h00) - Atalanta 1-2 Sevilla​​​​

2010.07.31 (17h35) - Bayern 0-0 Köln (Pen 3-1 | T-Home Cup)​​​​

2010.07.31 (16h45) - Zurich 1-1 Sion​​​​*

*Videó: Őrült gól az alapvonalról - Rondán benézte a kapus is* 

*Őrületes gólt szerzett Zahari Sirakov, az Amkar Perm játékosa a Spartak Nalchik ellen. A jobboldali védő egy indítást próbált megszelídíteni a tizenhatosnál, de először luftot rúgott, majd megpróbálta középre adni a labdát, de emelése szinte az alapvonalról a meglepődött kapus fölött a kapuba hullott.* 
​<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQc8l1SL28o&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vQc8l1SL28o&amp;hl=hu_HU&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></[/CENTER]object>


----------



## Robi_Onga (2010 Augusztus 15)

Nem lesz soha sem, mert a Föld legnépszerűbb sportágában óriási a konkurencia és mi csak olyan sportágakban vagyunk jók, amelyet kevés ország űz magas szinten (kajak-kenu, vízilabda, úszás).


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Ligue 1 - Nyert a Bordeaux és a Lyon*
2010. 08. 22. 09.36


<RIGHT>




*Megszerezte első győzelmét a két vereséggel rajtoló Olympique Marseille a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójában.*


A címvédő alakulat a szombati játéknapon két góllal múlta felül a Lorient együttesét.
A bajnokságot ugyancsak rosszul - egy-egy vereséggel és döntetlennel - kezdő Olympique Lyon is nyert, a Brest ellen 1-0-ra.
Eredmények: 
Olympique Lyon-Brest 1-0
Olympique Marseille-Lorient 2-0
Lens-Monaco 2-2
Nice-Nancy 1-1
Rennes - Saint-Etienne 0-0
Toulouse - Arles-Avignon 2-1
Auxerre-Valenciennes 1-1
vasárnap: 
Montpellier-Caen 17 ó 
Sochaux-Lille 17
Paris Saint-Germain - Girondins Bordeaux 21 

*Az élcsoport:* *1. Toulouse 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Caen 6/2 (5-3), 3. Rennes 5/3*


*Holland bajnokság - Gólokat szerzett és győzött a Twente*
2010. 08. 22. 09.34


<RIGHT>
*



*
*Az első két mérkőzésén gólnélküli döntetlent játszó címvédő Twente vendégként 3-0-s győzelmet aratott a Vitesse felett a holland labdarúgó-bajnokság 3. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*



Ugyancsak háromszor talált a kapuba az Ajax, mégpedig saját közönsége előtt, a Roda ellen.

*Eredmények:*
*Vitesse-Twente 0-3 *
*Groningen-De Graafschap 2-1*
*Heerenveen-NAC Breda 3-1*
*Ajax-Roda 3-0*

*pénteken játszották:*
*Excelsior - Nijmegen 4-2*

a vasárnapi program:
Heracles-Feyenoord 14:30 ó
Utrecht-Willem II 14:30 ó
Venlo-Den Haag 14:30 ó
PSV Eindhoven-AZ Alkmaar 16:30 ó

*Az élcsoport: 1. Ajax Amsterdam 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. PSV Eindhoven 6/2 (9-1), 3. NEC Nijmegen 6/3 (8-7)*


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2010. 08. 22. 00.54

<RIGHT>
*A labdarúgó Soproni Liga 4. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*


*Videoton FC-Ferencváros 1-1*
*Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-0*
*Paksi FC-ZTE 2-2*
*Újpest FC-Vasas 2-2*
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Szolnoki MÁV 4-2*
*pénteken játszották:*
*Lombard Pápa-Szombathelyi Haladás 5-1*

*vasárnap:*
*Budapest Honvéd-DVSC 17:30 ó*
*Győri ETO FC-MTK 20*

*Az állás:*

*1. Videoton FC 4 2 2 - 8- 2 8 pont*
*2. DVSC-TEVA 3 2 1 - 10- 4 7*
*3. Kaposvári Rákóczi 4 2 1 1 6- 4 7*
*4. Ferencváros 4 2 1 1 6- 6 7*
*5. Vasas 4 2 1 1 7- 8 7*
*6. MTK Budapest 3 2 - 1 6- 6 6*
*7. Újpest FC 4 1 3 - 4- 3 6*
*8. Lombard FC Pápa 3 1 1 1 5- 3 4*
*9. Szolnoki MÁV 3 1 1 1 5- 5 4*
*10. Győri ETO 3 1 1 1 2- 2 4*
*11. Budapest Honvéd 3 1 - 2 6- 6 3*
*12. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4 1 - 3 9-14 3*
*13. BFC Siófok 4 - 3 1 2- 3 3*
*14. ZTE FC 3 - 2 1 5- 7 2*
*15. Paksi FC 4 - 2 2 6- 9 2*
*16. Szombathelyi Haladás 3 - 1 2 1- 6 1*

*Korábbi eredmények:*
*1. forduló (július 31-augusztus 1.): BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 1-1, Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 0-0, Debreceni VSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa 2-0, MTK Budapest - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-2, ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi FC 3-5, Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 3-2, Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1*

*2. forduló (augusztus 6-8.): Paksi FC - DVSC-TEVA 2-2, Győri ETO FC-BFC Siófok 1-0, Videoton FC-Vasas 3-0, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Újpest FC 0-1, Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 1-2, Lombard Pápa-Szolnoki MÁV FC 0-0, Szombathelyi Haladás-ZTE FC 0-0, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Ferencváros 1-2*

*3. forduló (augusztus 13-15.): Vasas-Győri ETO FC 2-1, ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa 2-1-es állásnál a 60. percben félbeszakadt, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Paksi FC 3-1, MTK Budapest-Videoton FC 0-3, DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 6-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Szombathelyi Haladás 1-0, BFC Siófok-Újpest FC 1-1, Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 1-3*


*Ribéry 833 ezer eurót keres havonta*
2010. 08. 22. 02.26 <RIGHT> 
*
A Bild című napilap összeállítása szerint Franck Ribéry, a címvédő Bayern München francia játékosa keres a legjobban a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban.
*​*
*
A középpályás prémiumok nélkül bruttó 833 ezer eurós javadalmazásban részesül havonta, míg a második helyezett spanyol Raúl, aki a nyáron érkezett a Real Madridtól a Schalke 04-hez, 600 ezresben.

A harmadik helyen a müncheni Philipp Lahm és az Angliából, a Chelsea-től hazatérő, jelenleg a Bayer Leverkusen alkalmazásában álló Michael Ballack áll havi 583 ezer euróval.
A lap becslésekre alapuló sorrendjében a lista élcsoportjában nem szerepel három olyan futballista - Bastian Schweinsteiger, Arjen Robben és Mark van Bommel (mindhárom Bayern München) -, aki minden bizonnyal meglehetősen jól keres.

Az edzőknél Felix Magath, a Schalke trénere, egyben menedzsere vezeti a kereseti listát, havi 458 ezer euróval, őt a bajorok holland mestere, Louis van Gaal követi 333 ezerrel.
A legtöbbet, évente 90 millió eurót, a Bayern München költ fizetésekre a Bundesligában.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*BL: szerdára minden kérdés eldől*
2010. 08. 24. 03.41

<RIGHT> 




*


Kedden és szerdán öt-öt mérkőzést rendeznek a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében, s ezek után kialakul az idei kiírás 32 csapatos mezőnye.
*​*
*
* Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 4. (utolsó) forduló, visszavágók:
kedd:
Bajnokok ága:*
Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-Salzburg (osztrák) 20:45 ó (3-2)
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-FC Basel (svájci) 20:45 (0-1)
Anderlecht (belga)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 20:45 (2-2)
*Nem bajnokok ága:
*Sevilla (spanyol)-Braga (portugál) 20:45 (0-1)
Sampdoria (olasz)-Werder Bremen (német) 20:45 (1-3)

* szerda:
Bajnokok ága:
*FC Köbenhavn (dán)-Rosenborg (norvég) 20:45 (1-2)
MSK Zilina (szlovák)-Sparta Praha (cseh) 20:45 (2-0)
* Nem bajnokok ága:
*Tottenham Hotspur (angol)-Young Boys (svájci) 20:45 (2-3)
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 20:45 (1-1)
Auxerre (francia)-Zenit (orosz) 20:45 (0-1)


*Európa Liga: a héte vége a selejtezőknek*
2010. 08. 24. 02.28


<RIGHT> 






*Kedden és csütörtökön rendezik a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 4., utolsó fordulójának visszavágóit.*
A magyar bajnok Debrecen kétgólos előnnyel lép pályára a Liteksz Lovecs vendégeként, míg a bajnoki bronzérmes Győri ETO FC kétgólos hátránnyal várja a Dinamo Zagreb elleni, idegenbeli visszavágót.

* Európa Liga-selejtező, 4. (utolsó) forduló, visszavágók:
kedd:
*Anortoszisz (ciprusi)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 18 ó (0-4)

*csütörtök*:
Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár)-DEBRECENI VSC 19:30 ó (0-2)
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-GYŐRI ETO FC 21:15 (2-0)
Dinamo Minszk (fehérorosz)-FC Bruges (belga) 18 (1-2)
FK Karabah (azeri)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 18 (0-4)
Marítimo (portugál)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 18 (0-3)
Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz)-Lausanne (svájci) 18 (1-1)
Dnyepr Mogiljev (fehérorosz)-Villarreal (spanyol) 18 (0-5)
FK Aktobe (kazah)-AZ Alkmaar (holland) 18 (0-2)
HJK Helsinki (finn)-Besiktas (török) 18:45 (0-2)
Austria Wien (osztrák)-Arisz Szaloniki (görög) 19 (0-1)
Metaliszt Harkov (ukrán)-Omonia Nicosia (ciprusi) 19 (1-0)
Bröndby (dán)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 19 (2-0)
APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi)-Getafe (spanyol) 19 (0-1)
Unirea Urziceni (román)-Hajduk Split (horvát) 19:30 (1-4)
Grasshoppers (svájci)-Steaua Bucuresti (román) 19:30 (0-1)
Trabzonspor (török)-Liverpool FC (angol) 19:30 (0-1)
Levszki Szófia (bolgár)-AIK Solna (svéd) 19:30 (0-0)
PSV Eindhoven (holland)-Szibir Novoszibirszk (orosz) 19:30 (0-1)
Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 20 (0-2)
Tavrija Szimferopol (ukrán)-Bayer Leverkusen (német) 20 (0-3)
Gent (belga)-Feyenoord (holland) 20 (0-1)
AEK Athén (görög)-Dundee United (skót) 20 (1-0)
VfB Stuttgart (német)-Slovan Bratislava (szlovák) 20 (1-0)
Lech Poznan (lengyel)-Dnyipro Dnyepropetrovszk (ukrán) 20:15 (1-0)
FC Utrecht (holland)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 20:30 (0-2)
TNS (walesi)-CSZKA Szófia (bolgár) 20:35 (0-3)
Karpaty Lviv (ukrán)-Galatasaray (török) 20:45 (2-2)
NK Maribor (szlovén)-Palermo (olasz) 20:45 (0-3)
Lille (francia)-Vaslui (román) 20:45 (0-0)
IF Elfsborg (svéd)-Napoli (olasz) 20:45 (0-1)
Juventus (olasz)-Sturm Graz (osztrák) 20:45 (2-1)
Aston Villa (angol)-Rapid Wien (osztrák) 20:45 (1-1)
Motherwell (skót)-OB Odense (dán) 20:45 (1-2)
Fenerbahce (török)-PAOK Szaloniki (görög) 20:45 (0-1)
Manchester City (angol)-FC Timisoara (román) 20:45 (1-0)
FC Porto (portugál)-Racing Genk (belga) 21:30 (3-0)

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*BL: Juhász és Koman csapata is kiesett*
2010. 08. 25. 06.06


<RIGHT> 






*Juhász Roland csapata, a belga RSC Anderlecht és Koman Vladimir együttese, az olasz Sampdoria is kiesett a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező utolsó, 4. fordulójában.*

Juhász végigjátszotta a szerb Partizan Beograd ellen 2-2-re végződő mérkőzést, melyet végül 11-esekkel a vendégek nyertek. Koman nem lépett pályára a genovai alakulatban, amely már a továbbjutás küszöbén állt, amikor a Werder Bremen a rendes játékidő 93. percében 3-1-re szépített, s ezzel hosszabbításra mentette a párharcot. A ráadásban aztán a brémaiak ki is harcolták a BL-szereplést.
A párharcok győztesei a BL, míg a vesztesei az Európa Liga csoportküzdelmeiben folytatják szereplésüket.
* Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 4. (utolsó) forduló, visszavágók:
Bajnokok ága:*
Anderlecht (belga)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 2-2 (0-1, 2-2, 2-2) - 11-esekkel: 2-3
* Továbbjutott*: a Partizan Beograd 11-esekkel, 4-4-es összesítést követően
* Nem bajnokok ága:*
Sampdoria (olasz)-Werder Bremen (német) 3-2 (2-0, 3-1, 3-2)
*Tj.:* a Werder Bremen 5-4-es összesítéssel
* Korábban:
Bajnokok ága:*
Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-Salzburg (osztrák) 1-1 (0-1)
* Tj.:* a Hapoel Tel-Aviv 4-3-as összesítéssel
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-FC Basel (svájci) 0-3 (0-0)
* Tj.:* az FC Basel kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel
*Nem bajnokok ága:
*Sevilla (spanyol)-Braga (portugál) 3-4 (0-1)
* Tj.:* a Braga kettős győzelemmel, 5-3-as összesítéssel
* szerda:
Bajnokok ága:
*FC Köbenhavn (dán)-Rosenborg (norvég) 20:45 ó (1-2)
MSK Zilina (szlovák)-Sparta Praha (cseh) 20:45 (2-0)
* Nem bajnokok ága:*
Tottenham Hotspur (angol)-Young Boys (svájci) 20:45 (2-3)
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 20:45 (1-1)
Auxerre (francia)-Zenit (orosz) 20:45 (0-1)
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*EL: remek esélyekkel a Debrecen, nehéz helyzetben a Győr*
2010. 08. 26. 02.33 


<RIGHT> 






*A múlt heti első mérkőzések alapján a két magyar csapatból egynek jó esélye van felkerülni a labdarúgó Európa Liga főtáblájára, mivel a bajnoki címvédő Debrecen kétgólos előny, a Győr ugyanakkor hasonló hátrány birtokában utazott el a negyedik, utolsó selejtezőkör idegenbeli visszavágójára.*

Herczeg András magyar bajnok együttese a Nyíregyházán lejátszott hazai "odavágón" az első félidőben nyújtott kiváló játékának köszönhetően jutott 2-0-ás előnyhöz a bolgár pontvadászat címvédője, a Liteksz Lovecs ellen, mely csütörtökön 19:30 órától fogadja a hajdúsági csapatot.
Az eredmény és az első 45 perc játéka bizakodásra, a második játékrészben mutatott produkció viszont óvatosságra adhat okot a hajdúságiaknál, mivel a túlzottan óvatos taktika majdnem megbosszulta magát, s több nagyon komoly vendéglehetőség is csak Malinauskas kapus bravúrjainak köszönhetően maradt kihasználatlanul.
"Biztos vagyok benne, a bolgár csapat mindent elkövet, hogy ledolgozza a hátrányát, nagy nyomás alatt próbálja majd tartani a kapunkat" – nyilatkozta Herczeg. - Mindenképpen fel kell készülnünk arra, hogy ellentámadásokat is tudjunk vezetni. Azzal, hogy 2-0-ra megnyertük az első meccset, a taktikánk nem változik. A DVSC-TEVA nem szokott beállni védekezni, most sem erre készülünk. Jó lenne gólt vagy gólokat elérni, mert nagyon sokat számítana a továbbjutást illetően. Meg kell próbálni minél tovább úgy játszani, mint Nyíregyházán, vagyis lehetőleg a második játékrészben se hagyjuk kibontakozni őket. Legyen nálunk a labda minél többet, és ne kapkodjuk el a támadásokat. Az egész csapatnak szervezetten és egységesen kell futballozni, mert akkor meglehet a siker."
Pintér Attila bajnoki bronzérmes csapata az első három kört sikerrel vívta meg az EL kvalifikációs szakaszában, az újabb továbbjutáshoz azonban talán még a francia Montpellier elleni visszavágón produkált bravúrnál is nagyobbra volna szükség. A győri együttes 2-0-ra kapott ki ugyanis hazai környezetben a horvát Dinamo Zagrebtől, mely így egyértelműen a párharc esélyesévé lépett elő.
A győriek ugyanakkor a selejtezőben mutatott eddigi játékukból erőt meríthetnek, különösen a francia csapat elleni továbbjutás volt kisebb csodának nevezhető, mivel a Montpellier 1-0-ra nyerni tudott Győrben, s a magyar csapat az idegenbeli visszavágón harcolta ki a sikert.
*A horvát fővárosban 21:15 órakor kezdenek a csapatok.
*​*
*

*BL: főtáblás a Tottenham és a szlovák Zilina is*
2010. 08. 25. 22.46


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*Negyedik angol csapatként a Tottenham Hotspur is ott lesz a legrangosabb európai kupa csoportküzdelmeiben, ugyanis hazai környezetben könnyedén, 4-0-ra legyőzte a svájci Young Boys együttesét a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező utolsó, 4. fordulójában.*
* A londoniak történetük során először jutottak be a BL-be.
*​*
*Huszti Szabolcs csapata, az orosz Zenit, nem tudta kihasználni, hogy az első mérkőzésen 1-0-ra győzött, a francia Auxerre otthonában ugyanis kétgólos vereséget szenvedett. A magyar válogatott középpályást nem nevezték az összecsapásra.
Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 4. (utolsó) forduló, visszavágók:

Bajnokok ága:
FC Köbenhavn (dán)-Rosenborg (norvég) 1-0 (1-0)
gól: Ottesen (33.)
Továbbjutott: az FC Köbenhavn, 2-2-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal
MSK Zilina (szlovák)-Sparta Praha (cseh) 1-0 (1-0)
g: Ceesay (18.)
Tj: az MSK Zilina, kettős győzelemmel, 3-0-ás összesítéssel

Nem bajnokok ága:
Tottenham Hotspur (angol)-Young Boys (svájci) 4-0 (2-0)
g: Crouch (5., 61., 78., a harmadikat 11-esből), Defoe (32.) 
kiállítva: Lulic (77., Young Boys)
Tj: a Tottenham Hotspur, 6-3-as összesítéssel
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 2-1 (1-0)
g: Suárez (43.), El-Hamdaui (75.), illetve Sevcsenko (84., 11-esből)
Tj: az Ajax Amsterdam, 3-2-es összesítéssel
Auxerre (francia)-Zenit (orosz) 2-0 (1-0)
g: Hengbart (9.), Jelen (53.)
kiállítva: Malafejev (65., Zenit), Hubocan (80., Zenit)
Tj: az Auxerre, 2-1-es összesítésse
l
Kedden játszották:
Bajnokok ága:
Anderlecht (belga)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 2-2 (0-1, 2-2, 2-2) - 11-esekkel: 2-3
Továbbjutott: a Partizan Beograd 11-esekkel, 4-4-es összesítést követően

Nem bajnokok ága:
Sampdoria (olasz)-Werder Bremen (német) 3-2 (2-0, 3-1, 3-2)
Tj.: a Werder Bremen 5-4-es összesítéssel

Korábban:
Bajnokok ága:
Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-Salzburg (osztrák) 1-1 (0-1)
Tj.: a Hapoel Tel-Aviv 4-3-as összesítéssel
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-FC Basel (svájci) 0-3 (0-0)
Tj.: az FC Basel kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel

Nem bajnokok ága:
Sevilla (spanyol)-Braga (portugál) 3-4 (0-1)
Tj.: a Braga kettős győzelemmel, 5-3-as összesítéssel.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Agyvérzéssel vitték kórházba Törőcsik Andrást*
2010. 08. 26. 15.20


<RIGHT> 






*Agyvérzéssel kórházba szállították Törőcsik Andrást, az Újpest legendás futballistáját - a Nemzeti Sport internetes kiadásának információja szerint.*

Az 55 éves Törőt a Honvédkórház-Állami Egészségügyi Központban azonnal meg is operálták.

Törőcsik András 1976 és 1984 között összesen 45 alkalommal lépett pályára a válogatottban, 12 gólt lőtt, két világbajnokságon is részt vett.

A Kesének is becézett játékos kiismerhetetlen cseleivel, parádés lövőtechnikájával vált a lila-fehér drukkerek egyik legnagyobb kedvencévé.


*Adriano izomsérülést szenvedett, egy hónapot kell kihagynia*
2010. 08. 26. 14.27


<RIGHT> 






*Izomsérülés miatt egy hónapig nem számíthat nyári szerzeményére, a brazil Adrianóra az AS Roma labdarúgócsapata.*

A Flamengótól három évre ingyen leigazolt futballista, akinek idényenként 5 millió lesz a fizetése, a szerdai edzésen szenvedett sérülést.

A rómaiak abban reménykednek, hogy Adriano megszerzése révén esélyük lesz megszakítani az Internazionale öt éve tartó egyeduralmát a hétvégén kezdődő olasz bajnokságban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Két spanyol mester vezette csapat vív az Európai Szuperkupáért*
2010. 08. 27. 04.18


<RIGHT> 






*A 2010/11-es európai labdarúgóidény első nemzetközi trófeájáért lép pályára péntek 20:45 órakor a monacói II. Lajos Stadionban a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes olasz Internazionale és az Európa Ligában diadalmaskodó spanyol Atlético Madrid.*

A milánói és a madridi gárda együtt összesen több mint 500 európai kupatalálkozót vívott már, de egymással még nem játszott. Mindkét csapat először küzdhet meg az UEFA Szuperkupáért, amelyet tavaly a spanyol Barcelona hódított el az ukrán Sahtyor Donyeck 1-0-s legyőzésével.
A 36. alkalommal kiírt Szuperkupáért Rafael Benítez (Inter) és Quique Sánchez Flores (Atlético) személyében először harcol két spanyol edző. Benítez egyszer már a magasba emelhette a serleget, amikor 2005-ben akkori angol csapatával, a Liverpoollal nyert.
A Szuperkupában eddig az olaszok bizonyultak a legeredményesebbnek kilenc diadallal, a spanyolok hétszer voltak a legjobbnak. A trófeát 18-szor szerezte meg a BEK-, illetve BL-győztes, és 12-szer győzött a KEK-ben első csapat, míg az UEFA Kupa nyertese ötször végzett az élen.


*Bundesliga: nagy falat vár a magyarokat foglalkoztató csapatokra*
2010. 08. 27. 03.26 


<RIGHT> 






*A hétvégén a második fordulóval folytatódik a német labdarúgó-bajnokság, a magyar érdekeltségű csapatokra komoly erőpróba vár.*

A Lőw Zsoltot és Szalai Ádámot foglalkoztató Mainz - amely az első fordulóban a Stuttgart ellen győzött magabiztosan - ezúttal a tavalyi bajnok Wolfsburg otthonába látogat. A hazaiak mindenképpen szeretnének javítani saját közönségük előtt, mivel a nyitókörben az utolsó pillanatban buktak el a címvédő Bayern München vendégeként.
A forduló pénteken a bajorok találkozójával rajtol, Louis van Gaal együttese a Kaiserslautern otthonában lép pályára.
Hajnal Tamás csapata, a Borussia Dortmund a Stuttgart vendégeként szeretné feledtetni a pocsék rajtot, miután a gárda az első fordulóban hazai pályán kapott ki a Bayer Leverkusentől.

* Bundesliga, 2. forduló:
péntek:*
1. FC Kaiserslautern-Bayern München 20:30 ó

* szombat:*
1. FC Nürnberg-SC Freiburg 15:30 ó
Eintracht Frankfurt-Hamburger SV 15:30
FC Schalke 04-Hannover 96 15:30
VfL Wolfsburg-FSV Mainz 05 15:30
Werder Bremen-1. FC. Köln 15:30
FC St.Pauli-1899 Hoffenheim 18:30

* vasárnap:*
Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 15:30 ó
VfB Stuttgart-Borussia Dortmund 17:30


*Soproni Liga: vasárnap a tavalyi arany- és ezüstérmes csap összes*
2010. 08. 27. 02.34


<RIGHT> 






* A címvédő Debrecen az elmúlt szezonban ezüstérmes Videotont fogadja a labdarúgó NB I 5. fordulójának vasárnapi rangadóján.*

Az összecsapásnak a székesfehérvári alakulat vághat neki a listavezető pozíciójából, Herczeg Andrásnak, a hajdúságiak vezetőedzőjének pedig várhatóan azzal a problémával is meg kell küzdenie, hogy kulcsjátékosai fáradtabbak lesznek, ugyanis csütörtök este a bolgár Liteksz Loveccsel találkozik a gárda Európa Liga-mérkőzésen.
Pénteken fővárosi rangadóra is sor kerül: az eddig még veretlen Újpest az MTK otthonába látogat.
A forduló rendhagyó módon egy szerdai találkozóval zárul, mégpedig nem is akármilyennel, mivel a Ferencváros a Győrt látja vendégül "zöld-fehér derbi" keretében, vagyis az egyforma klubszínek képviselőinek találkozóján.

* Az 5. forduló programja:
péntek:*
Vasas-BFC Siófok 17 ó, v.: Farkas Á.
MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 19 ó, v.: Kassai

* szombat:*
Szolnoki MÁV FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó, v.: Bognár
ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 19 ó, v.: Solymosi
Szombathelyi Haladás-Paksi FC 19 ó, v.: Németh Á.
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa 19 ó, v.: Takács J.

* vasárnap:*
DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 19 ó, v.: Iványi

*szeptember 1., szerda:*​*​*Ferencváros-Győri ETO FC 19 ó, v.: Bede

* Az állás:*
1. Videoton FC 4 2 2 0 8-2 8 pont
2. DVSC-TEVA 4 2 1 1 10-5 7
3. Kaposvári Rákóczi 4 2 1 1 6-4 7
4. MTK Budapest 4 2 1 1 7-7 7
5. Ferencváros 4 2 1 1 6-6 7
6. Vasas 4 2 1 1 7-8 7
7. Budapest Honvéd 4 2 0 2 7-6 6
8. Újpest FC 4 1 3 0 4-3 6
9. Győri ETO 4 1 2 1 3-3 5
10. Lombard FC Pápa 3 1 1 1 5-3 4
11. Szolnoki MÁV 3 1 1 1 5-5 4
12. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4 1 0 3 9-14 3
13. BFC Siófok 4 0 3 1 2-3 3
14. ZTE FC 3 0 2 1 5-7 2
15. Paksi FC 4 0 2 2 6-9 2
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 3 0 1 2 1-6 1



*UEFA Év Játékosa - Milito a legjobb, az Inter mindent vitt*
2010. 08. 26. 23.34


<RIGHT> 



*


Diego Milito, a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Internazionale argentin támadója nyerte el az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) Év Játékosa díját.

*​*
*A BL csütörtöki, monte-carlói sorsolása közben kihirdetett eredmények alapján minden kategóriában az olasz klub játékosai nyertek: a legjobb kapusnak járó elismerést a brazil Julió Cesar kapta, míg a legjobb védőnek csapattársát és honfitársát, Maicont választották. A középpályások különversenyében Wesley Sneijder diadalmaskodott, a támadók között pedig a szintén Milito végzett az élen.
*Az európai Év Játékosa-díj győztesei:
*A legjobb kapus: Julio Cesar (brazil, Internazionale)
A legjobb védő: Maicon (brazil, Internazionale) )
A legjobb középpályás: Wesley Sneijder (holland, Internazionale)
A legjobb csatár: Diego Milito (argentin, Internazionale)
Az UEFA Év Játékosa: Milito​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2010. 08. 28. 02.28 

<RIGHT>​*A labdarúgó Soproni Liga 5. fordulójának pénteki eredményei és a tabella:​*
Vasas-BFC Siófok 3-0
MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 1-0
* szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó
ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 19 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-Paksi FC 19 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa 19 ó
*vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 19 ó
szeptember 1., szerda:
Ferencváros-Győri ETO FC 19 ó

* Az állás:
1. Vasas 5 3 1 1 10-8 10 pont
* 2. MTK Budapest 5 3 1 1 8-7 10 
3. Videoton FC 4 2 2 - 8-2 8 
4. DVSC-TEVA 4 2 1 1 10-5 7 
5. Kaposvári Rákóczi 4 2 1 1 6-4 7 
6. Ferencváros 4 2 1 1 6-6 7 
7. Budapest Honvéd 4 2 - 2 7-6 6 
8. Újpest FC 5 1 3 1 4-4 6 
9. Győri ETO 4 1 2 1 3-3 5 
10. Lombard FC Pápa 3 1 1 1 5-3 4 
11. Szolnoki MÁV 3 1 1 1 5-5 4 
12. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4 1 - 3 9-14 3 
13. BFC Siófok 5 - 3 2 2-6 3 
14. ZTE FC 3 - 2 1 5-7 2 
15. Paksi FC 4 - 2 2 6-9 2 
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 3 - 1 2 1-6 1 

Korábbi eredmények:
1. forduló (július 31-augusztus 1.): BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 1-1, Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 0-0, Debreceni VSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa 2-0, MTK Budapest - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-2, ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi FC 3-5, Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 3-2, Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1
2. forduló (augusztus 6-8.): Paksi FC - DVSC-TEVA 2-2, Győri ETO FC-BFC Siófok 1-0, Videoton FC-Vasas 3-0, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Újpest FC 0-1, Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 1-2, Lombard Pápa-Szolnoki MÁV FC 0-0, Szombathelyi Haladás-ZTE FC 0-0, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Ferencváros 1-2
3. forduló (augusztus 13-15.): Vasas-Győri ETO FC 2-1, ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa 2-1-es állásnál a 60. percben félbeszakadt, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Paksi FC 3-1, MTK Budapest-Videoton FC 0-3, DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 6-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Szombathelyi Haladás 1-0, BFC Siófok-Újpest FC 1-1, Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 1-3
4. forduló (augusztus 20-22.): Budapest Honvéd - DVSC-TEVA 1-0, Győri ETO FC-MTK Budapest 1-1, Videoton FC-Ferencváros 1-1, Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-0, Paksi FC-ZTE 2-2, Újpest FC-Vasas 2-2, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Szolnoki MÁV 4-2, Lombard Pápa-Szombathelyi Haladás 5-1


*Európai Szuperkupa - Az Atlético Madridé a trófea*
2010. 08. 27. 22.45


<RIGHT> 



*


Az Európa Liga-győztes spanyol Atlético Madrid nyerte a labdarúgó Európai Szuperkupát, miután a péntek esti, monte-carlói mérkőzésen 2-0-ra diadalmaskodott a Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő olasz Internazionale felett.
*​*
*
A madridiak góljait Jose Antonio Reyes (62.) és Sergio Agüero (83.) szerezte, az Inter a 90. percben - Diego Milito révén - 11-est hibázott.
Az Atlético Madrid története során először hódította el az Európai Szuperkupát, amelynek ez volt a 36. kiírása. Spanyolországnak ez a nyolcadik sikere a kontinentális Szuperkupában.

* Európai Szuperkupa:
Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Internazionale (olasz) 2-0 (0-0)
*----------------------------------------------------------
Monte-Carlo, II. Lajos Stadion, 18 ezer néző, v.: Massimo Busacca (svájci)
gólszerzők: Reyes (62.), Agüero (83.)
*sárga lap:* Simao Sabrosa (86.), Raúl Garcia (89.), illetve Samuel (92.)

* Atlético Madrid:
* ----------------
De Gea - Ujfalusi, Perea, Godin, Domínguez - Reyes (Mérida, 69.), Assuncao, Raúl Garcia, Simao Sabrosa (Camacho, 91.) - Forlán (Jurado, 82.), Agüero

* Internazionale:
* ---------------
Julio Cesar - Maicon, Lúcio, Samuel, Chivu - J. Zanetti, Sneijder (Coutinho, 79.), Cambiasso, Stankovic (Pandev, 68.) - Eto,o, D. Milito

Az Inter lépett fel kezdeményezőbben, az első negyedóra után azonban kiegyenlítettebbé vált a játék. A folytatásban némi meglepetésre a spanyol gárda birtokolta többet a labdát, de ez helyzetekben nem nyilvánult meg. Néhány lövést mindkét fél eleresztett az első félidőben, de a kaput egyik sem találta el.
A második játékrész elején úgy tűnt, az Atlético jobban akarja a győzelmet, s próbálkozásait a 62. percben siker is koronázta: Jose Antonio Reyes mattolta az olaszok védelmét. A gól után aktívabb lett a milánói gárda, de csak szenvedett, igazi ziccerig nem jutott el, ráadásul védekezésben sem állt a helyzet magaslatán, s egyik megingását újabb góllal büntették a madridiak Sergio Agüero révén.
A hajrában beszorította riválisát az Inter, de még 11-esből sem sikerült szépítenie: a 90. percben a májusi BL-döntő hőse, Diego Milito puskázta el a megítélt büntetőt.
xlsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2010. 08. 29. 04.00 


<RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Soproni Liga 5. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
Szolnoki MÁV FC-Budapest Honvéd 0-2
ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 2-1
Szombathelyi Haladás-Paksi FC 1-2
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa 3-2

* pénteken játszották:*
Vasas-BFC Siófok 3-0
MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 1-0

* A forduló további programja:
vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC* 19 ó
* * szerda:
*Ferencváros-Győri ETO FC* 19 ó
*
* Az állás:
1. Kaposvári Rákóczi 5 3 1 1 9-6 10 pont
* 2. Vasas 5 3 1 1 10-8 10 
3. MTK Budapest 5 3 1 1 8-7 10 
4. Budapest Honvéd 5 3 - 2 9-6 9 
5. Videoton FC 4 2 2 - 8-2 8 
6. DVSC-TEVA 4 2 1 1 10-5 7 
7. Ferencváros 4 2 1 1 6-6 7 
8. Újpest FC 5 1 3 1 4-4 6 
9. Győri ETO 4 1 2 1 3-3 5 
10. ZTE FC 4 1 2 1 7-8 5 
11. Paksi FC 5 1 2 2 8-10 5 
12. Lombard FC Pápa 4 1 1 2 7-6 4 
13. Szolnoki MÁV 4 1 1 2 5-7 4 
14. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 5 1 - 4 10-16 3 
15. BFC Siófok 5 - 3 2 2-6 3 
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 4 - 1 3 2-8 1 

* Korábbi eredmények:
1. forduló (július 31-augusztus 1.):* BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 1-1, Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 0-0, Debreceni VSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa 2-0, MTK Budapest - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-2, ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi FC 3-5, Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 3-2, Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1

* 2. forduló (augusztus 6-8.):* Paksi FC - DVSC-TEVA 2-2, Győri ETO FC-BFC Siófok 1-0, Videoton FC-Vasas 3-0, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Újpest FC 0-1, Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 1-2, Lombard Pápa-Szolnoki MÁV FC 0-0, Szombathelyi Haladás-ZTE FC 0-0, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Ferencváros 1-2

*3. forduló (augusztus 13-15.):* Vasas-Győri ETO FC 2-1, ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa 2-1-es állásnál a 60. percben félbeszakadt, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Paksi FC 3-1, MTK Budapest-Videoton FC 0-3, DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 6-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Szombathelyi Haladás 1-0, BFC Siófok-Újpest FC 1-1, Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 1-3

*4. forduló (augusztus 20-22.):* Budapest Honvéd - DVSC-TEVA 1-0, Győri ETO FC-MTK Budapest 1-1, Videoton FC-Ferencváros 1-1, Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-0, Paksi FC-ZTE 2-2, Újpest FC-Vasas 2-2, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Szolnoki MÁV 4-2, Lombard Pápa-Szombathelyi Haladás 5-1



*AC Milan: megszületett az egyezség Ibrahimovicról*
2010. 08. 29. 03.00


<RIGHT> 



*


Visszatérhet Milánóba Zlatan Ibrahimovic, miután az AC Milan szombaton este bejelentette, hogy megegyezetett a svéd futballista mostani klubjával, az FC Barcelonával a játékos átigazolásáról.
*​*
*
"A következő szezonra kölcsönvesszük, utána pedig 24 millió euró fejében végleg a miénk lesz - közölte Adriano Galliani, piros-feketék alelnöke. - Hétfőn átesik az orvosi vizsgálaton, utána pedig aláírja négy évre szóló szerződését."

Ibrahimovic korábban a Juventusban, majd a másik milánói sztárcsapatban, az Internazionaléban szerepelt, ahonnan tavaly nyáron került a spanyol klubhoz. Barcelonában ugyanakkor nem igazán tudott alkalmazkodni Josep Guardiola együttesének játékstílusához, ezzel együtt 42 meccsen 22 gólt lőtt a katalán együttesben.


*Labdarúgó NB I - Zalai siker*
2010. 08. 29. 02.00


<RIGHT> 



*


A Zalaegereszeg hazai pályán 2-1-re nyert a Kecskemét ellen a labdarúgó Soproni Liga 5. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 2-1 (1-0)
*--------------------------------------
Zalaegerszeg, 2145 néző, V: Solymosi
gólszerzők: Rajcomar (7., 11-esből, 73.), illetve Némedi (83., 11-esből)
kiállítva: Miljatovic (80.), illetve Rybansky (65.)
sárga lap: Kamber (17.), Miljatovic (61.), Bogunovic (63.)

* ZTE:
* ----
Vlaszák - Kovács G., Miljatovic, Bogunovic, Varga R. - Szalai, Máté, Kamber, Illés (Delic 76.) - Balázs (Kocsárdi 87.), Rajcomar (Horváth A. 81.)

*Kecskemét:
* ----------
Rybansky - Bori, Farkas (Holczer 66.), Lambulic, Balogh B. - Cukic (Savic 55.), Némedi, Koncz (Dosso 84.), Foxi - Litsingi, Tököli

Helyzetváltások után gyorsan vezetést szerzett a ZTE, a hazaiak a folytatásban is többször veszélyeztettek, de két óriási vendéghelyzet után Vlaszáknak is bravúrra volt szüksége.
Szünet után a zalaiak előtt volt több helyzet, a kecskemétiek Rybansky nagy hibája után tíz főre fogyatkoztak: a hálóőr messze elhagyta kapuját és a csúszós talajon a labdát a 16-oson kívül fogta meg. Solymosi játékvezető kiállította a játékost. Ezzel úgy látszott, eldől a mérkőzés, ám egy kontratámadás végén Miljatovicot is leküldte a pályáról a bíró. A kecskemétiek mindent megpróbáltak, de a ZTE tartotta az eredményt és végül kicsikarta szezonbeli első győzelmét
xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Raul Meireles 13 millió euróért a Liverpoolé*
2010. 08. 29. 15.55


<RIGHT> 



*


Négyéves megállapodást írt alá az FC Liverpoollal a portugál válogatott labdarúgó, Raul Meireles, akinek távozását eddigi klubja, az FC Porto jelentette be vasárnap.

*​*
*A 27 esztendős futballista mintegy 13 millió euróért cserélt gazdát, s az angol élcsapatnál azt várják tőle, hogy megfelelően pótolja a védekező középpályás pozícióban a pár napja Spanyolországba, a Barcelonához szerződött argentin kiválóságot, Javier Mascheranót. 
Meireles - Joe Cole, Christian Poulsen és Milan Jovanovic után - a negyedik jelentősebb játékos, akit a Liverpool új vezetőedzőjének, Roy Hodgsonnnak a kérésére igazoltak le.


*Serie A - Az idénynyitó előtt menesztették a Bologna edzőjét*
2010. 08. 29. 16.25


<RIGHT> 



*


Egy nappal az Internazionale elleni, hétfői idénynyitó mérkőzés előtt menesztették az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság élvonalában szereplő Bologna vezetőedzőjét.
*​*
*Franco Colombának azért kellett távoznia, mert a nyáron érkezett klubelnök, Sergio Porcedda meglátása szerint túl borúlátó volt a csapat esélyeit illetően.

Porcedda azt mondta: legkésőbb szerdáig megtalálja a távozó tréner utódját.

A címvédő Inter elleni hazai meccsen az utánpótlás együttest irányító Paolo Magnani ül majd a bolognai kispadon.
xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Labdarúgó NB II - Újpesten nyert a Diósgyőr*
2010. 08. 30. 01.35 


<RIGHT> 



*


A Diósgyőr magabiztos győzelmet aratott az Újpest II otthonában a labdarúgó NB II harmadik fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.

*​*
** Eredmények:
Keleti csoport:
* ---------------
Újpest FC II-Diósgyőri VTK 1-4 (1-3)
Mezőkövesd-Makó 1-1 (1-1)
később:
REAC-Bőcs 19 ó
* szombaton:
*Békéscsaba-Vecsés 0-0
Orosháza - DVSC-TEVA II 4-1 (2-0)
Cegléd-Nyíregyháza Spartacus 0-4 (0-2)
Hajdúböszörmény - Vác-Újbuda 1-2 (1-0)
Kazincbarcika-MTK Budapest II 2-2 (0-2)

*Nyugati csoport:
* -----------------
Kaposvölgye-Videoton FC II 2-2 (1-0)
Győri ETO FC-Veszprém FC 0-2 (0-1)
Barcs-FC Tatabánya 2-0 (1-0)
Budapest Honvéd II-Kozármisleny 2-0 (1-0)
* szombaton:
*Baja-Gyirmót 0-2 (0-1)
Ajka-BKV Előre 4-0 (1-0)
Budaörs-Szigetszentmiklós 0-1 (0-0)
Pécs-Ferencváros II 3-0 (2-0)
Az élcsoport: 1. Ajka 7 pont (10-5), 2. Barcs 7 (6-3), 3. Pécsi MFC 6


*Bundesliga - Hajnal nélkül nyert a Dortmund*
2010. 08. 29. 22.33


<RIGHT> 



*


A Borussia Dortmund vendégként győzte le a Stuttgart együttesét a német labdarúgó Bundesliga második fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A dortmundiak magyar válogatott futballistája, Hajnal Tamás - csakúgy, mint az első körben - nem kapott játéklehetőséget.

*Eredmények:
* Bundesliga, 2. forduló:
VfB Stuttgart-Borussia Dortmund 1-3 (0-3)
-----------------------------------------
g: Cacau (69.), illetve Schmelzer (5.), Barrios (26.), Götze (37.)

*korábban:
*Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 3-6 (1-3)
---------------------------------------------------
g: Derdiyok (24.), Vidal (58., 11-esből), Kiessling (70.)
illetve Herrmann (20., 44.), Brouwers (40.), Arango (56.), Idrissou (60.), Reus (69.)

* szombaton: 
*FC St. Pauli-1899 Hoffenheim 0-1 (0-0)
----------------------------------------
g: Vorsah (87.)

VfL Wolfsburg-FSV Mainz 05 3-4 (3-1)
------------------------------------
g: Dzeko (23., 27.), Diego (30.), illetve Rasmussen (39.), Soto (48.), Schürrle (58.), Szalai (86.)

1. FC Nürnberg-SC Freiburg 1-2 (1-1)
-------------------------------------
g: Schieber (15.), illetve Cissé (40., 52., az elsőt 11-esből)

Eintracht Frankfurt-Hamburger SV 1-3 (1-0)
------------------------------------------
g: Ochs (37.), illetve Mathijsen (60.), van Nistelrooy (81.), Guerrero (89.)

FC Schalke 04-Hannover 96 1-2 (0-1)
-----------------------------------
g: Jones (82.), illetve Rausch (31.), Abdellaoue (48.)

Werder Bremen-1. FC. Köln 4-2 (2-1)
-----------------------------------
g: Frings (33., 11-esből), Arnautovic (36., 91.), Hugo Almeida (74.), illetve Podolski (37.), McKenna (92.)

*pénteken:
*1. FC Kaiserslautern-Bayern München 2-0 (2-0)
----------------------------------------------
g: Ilicevic (36.), Lakic (37.)
kiállítva: Ilicevic (92.)

*Az élcsoport:
*1. 1899 Hoffenheim 2 5-1 6 pont
és 1. FC Kaiserslautern 2 5-1 6
3. FSV Mainz 05 2 6-3 6
4. Hamburger SV 2 5-2 6
5. Hannover 96 2 4-2 6
6. Bor. Mönchengladbach 2 7-4 4




*Serie A - Vereséggel kezdett a Juventus*
2010. 08. 30. 03.39


<RIGHT> 



*


A legutóbbi szezonban gyengén teljesített Juventus vereséggel kezdte az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 2010/2011-es idényét.

*​*
*A torinói csapat vasárnap a Bari otthonában kapott ki 1-0-ra.

* Eredmény, 1. forduló:
*Bari-Juventus 1-0 (1-0)
-----------------------
gól: Donati (43.)

* szombaton játszották:
*AS Roma-Cesena 0-0
------------------

Udinese-Genoa 0-1 (0-0)
-----------------------
gól: Mesto (81.)

* később:
*AC Milan-Lecce 20:45 ó
Chievo-Catania 20:45
Fiorentina-Napoli 20:45
Palermo-Cagliari 20:45
Parma-Brescia 20:45
Sampdoria-SS Lazio 20:45
*hétfő:
*Bologna-Internazionale 20:45 ó
xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Serie A: gólnélküli döntetlennel kezdett az Inter*
2010. 08. 31. 00.12


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Internazionale gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a Bologna otthonában az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 1. fordulójának hétfő esti zárómérkőzésén.*

* Serie A, 1. forduló:
Bologna-Internazionale 0-0*


*Róth Antalnak csak a győzelem elfogadható az utolsó két Eb-*selejtezőn
2010. 08. 30. 18.18


<RIGHT> 






*Nem akar számolgatni, ezért kizárólag a két győzelmet tartja elfogadható célnak Róth Antal, az olimpiai labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi edzője csapata utolsó két Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzése előtt.*

Amennyiben együttese nyer szombaton Székesfehérváron a listavezető Wales ellen, majd jövő kedden, az Üllői úti Albert Stadionban legyőzi a bosnyákokat is, akkor biztosan a továbbjutást érő első helyen végez. Wales jelenleg egy ponttal előzi meg a magyar együttest. A tíz csoportból az első helyezettek mellett a négy legjobb második jut tovább, a 14 együttes pedig oda-visszavágón dönt a jövő évi kontinensviadal hét résztvevőjéről. Az Eb - melyen a dánok, mint házigazdák automatikus indulók - egyúttal olimpiai selejtező lesz a 2012-es londoni játékokra.
"Minden országban a felnőtt válogatott az elsődleges, így Egervári Sándor szava a döntő, hogy kit hív be az A-csapatba. Persze négy játékos nem kevés, akik most a felnőttek között juthatnak szóhoz, de ezt meg kell tudnunk oldani" Arról is beszélt, hogy korábban általában mindössze egy-két játékos került fel hamarabb a felnőtt válogatottba, azaz a mostani négy utánpótláskorú labdarúgó igen jelentős kiesés a gárdájának, de úgy vélte, ennek ellenére csapata reális győzelmi eséllyel lép pályára mindkét meccsen.
Amit problémának tart, hogy korábban a keret nagy része rendszeres játéklehetőséghez jutott klubjában, míg most ez meglátása szerint csak a játékosok felére igaz.



*Hat hónapra eltiltották Carlos Queirozt*
2010. 08. 30. 21.15


<RIGHT> 






*Hat hónapra eltiltotta Carlos Queirozt, a portugál labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitányát a helyi antidopping ügynökség, mivel a tréner akadályozta a szervezet munkatársait a feladatuk elvégzésében.*

Az 57 éves kapitány egy májusi edzőtáborozás során kelt ki magából és inzultálta az ellenőröket amiatt, hogy az előre be nem jelentett kontrollal megzavarják játékosai pihenését. Ezért a helyi szövetség is megbüntette, tíz napja egy hónapra eltiltotta, s ezer eurós pénzbírságot szabott ki rá.
Queiroz az ítéletek nyomán a pénteki Ciprus és a jövő keddi, Norvégia elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzéseken már nem ülhet le a kispadra, így segítője, Agostinho Oliveira fogja helyettesíteni őt.
xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*"A magyarok remekeltek a Wembleyben, de hol nyerjünk, Hollandiában?"*

Gavril Pelé Balint, azaz a moldáv válogatott román szövetségi kapitánya szerint csapata rendkívül fontos pontokat szerzett Finnország ellen az Eb-selejtezők E-csoportjában, de legalább ennyire fontos, hogy a szerinte még nehezebb magyarországi találkozón is eredményesek legyenek. A tréner úgy látja, hogy a moldáv-finn-magyar hármasnak nem Hollandiában, hanem épp egymás ellen létfontosságú megszereznie a három pontot, pontokat, épp ezért a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban sem feltartott kézzel és védekező taktikával lép majd pályára keddi riválisunk. Balint elmondása szerint a Wembleyben megnézte Egervári Sándor csapatát, és az alapján nagyon kemény mérkőzésre számít Budapesten.

Gavril Pelé Balint a felkészülési mérkőzésekkel ellentétben két csatárral küldte pályára csapatát Finnország ellen, és a húzás bejött, hisz csapata meglepetésre 2-0-ra legyőzte az északiakat az E-csoport nyitókörében. Bár a lépés Litmanenéket szemmel láthatóan meglepte, ellenünk már ismert fegyverként alkalmazhatják a moldávok a kétcsatáros játékot.

- _A finnek ellen a kétcsatáros játékot választottam, hogy meglephessük az ellenfelet, és a lépés be is jött. Nem is mondanám, hogy a magyarok elleni találkozó ebből a szempontból más lesz, ott is szeretnénk meglepetést okozni, annak ellenére, hogy láttam keddi ellenfelünket a Wembley-stadionban, Anglia ellen és nagyon tetszett, ahogy játszottak, nagyon nehéz dolgunk lesz ellenük_ – nyilatkozta a moldáv kapitány.

A román szakember úgy véli, hogy a budapesti Eb-selejtezőn azt az elvet kell követnie csapatának és a magyar válogatottnak, amit a finnek próbáltak meg ellenük, azaz hogy a papíron gyengébb ellenfelek ellen gyűjtsék be a létfontosságú pontokat, hisz azok bezsebelésére például a vb-ezüstérmes Hollandia ellen nem sok esély mutatkozik.

- _Úgy vélem, hogy Finnország körülbelül Moldova szintjén áll jelenleg, épp ezért Litmanenék két csatárral léptek pályára ellenünk, mert papíron a péntekihez hasonló meccseken van esély igazán pontszerzésre a csoportban. Hollandia otthonában a magunkfajta csapatoknak például aligha van esélye a pontszerzésre, épp ezért mindent meg kell tennünk, hogy a hátraévő 9 selejtező közül azokon próbáljunk meg győzni, ahol sansz is mutatkozik rá, és tudom, hogy a riválisaink is így gondolkodnak_ – tette hozzá *Gavril Pelé Balint*, és a korábbi kiváló Steaua-játékos azt is elárulta, hogy hétfőn reggel derül ki, ki utazhat a kerettel Budapestre, mivel vannak sérültjeik.

*Maradona nápolyi meccsel ünnepelné ötvenedik születésnapját*
2010. 09. 06. 06.46


<RIGHT>






*Egy nápolyi barátságos mérkőzéssel ünnepelné ötvenedik születésnapját Diego Maradona, minden idők talán legjobb és legismertebb argentin labdarúgója.*

Az "Isteni Diego" 1984 és 1991 között szerepelt a dél-olasz metropoliszban, s az SSC Napoli eddigi két bajnoki címét elsősorban az apró termetű világsztárnak köszönheti.
A dél-afrikai világbajnoki kudarcot követően - a negyeddöntőben búcsúzott a dél-amerikai gárda - Maradona szövetségi kapitányi szerződését nem hosszabbították meg, helyére pedig Sergio Batistát nevezték ki. A tréner azóta a születésnapi ünnepségeit tervezi.

*A "Pelusa" becenévre is hallgató legendás futballista 1960. október 30-án született Lanúsban, Buenos Aires tartományban.*​


----------



## Panem (2010 Szeptember 6)

Igaz az, hogy az olaszoknál van olyan, hogy egy klubcsapat csak félig igazol le egy játékost?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Győrben focizik Roberto Carlos magyar fia*

A korábbi 125-szörös brazil válogatott, Roberto Carlos magyar gyermeke a győri ovifocisok edzéseire jár,​</BEVEZETO>Cristofer Roberto da Silva Horváth októberben lesz négyéves, de már focizik, a két évvel idősebbek edzéseit látogatja Győrben. Édesanyja, Horváth Alexandra egy budapesti Formula-1-es futamon találkozott Roberto Carlosszal, a bombaerős lövéseiről ismert világbajnok brazil futballistával, aki legsikeresebb időszakát a Real Madridban töltötte, amellyel a spanyol kupán kívül mindent - bajnokságot., BL-t, európai Szuperkupát, Világkupát - megnyert.
A kapcsolatból született Cristofer, és bár Alexandra már nincs együtt a focistával, a híres apuka interneten tartja a kapcsolatot a családdal.​<SCRIPT language=javascript> document.write("<object width='640' height='385'>
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src='http://www.youtube.com/v/gclyikpS9KY?fs=1&hl=hu_HU' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='640' height='385' ' allowFullScreen='true'' allowscriptaccess='always'></embed></object>"); </SCRIPT>
*A Bilbao ellen még nem játszhat Messi*
2010. 09. 25. 02.29


<RIGHT>






*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi fordulójában a címvédő FC Barcelona az Athletic Bilbao otthonába látogat.*

A katalánoknál továbbra sem játszhat Lionel Messi, aki bokasérülését követően lábadozik. Az aranylabdás sztárjátékos nélkül a Barca támadójátéka akadozott a Sporting Gijón elleni hétközi találkozón, igaz, David Villa találata így is három pontot ért.
"Nagyon nehéz volt területet nyerni ellenük, senki nem villogott, ugyanakkor egységes volt a csapat" - nyilatkozta Josep Guardiola, a Barcelona vezetőedzője.
A nagy ellenlábas Real Madrid - amely veretlenül vezeti a tabellát - ezúttal az eddig legtöbb gólt kapott Levante vendégeként lép pályára, és hatalmas meglepetés lenne, ha José Mourinho együttese nem zsebelné be a három pontot.
Vadócz Krisztián csapata, az Osasuna az Espanyol otthonába látogat, míg a sereghajtó Real Zaragozában bemutatkozott Pintér Ádám ezúttal az Európa Liga-győztes Atlético Madrid otthonában bizonyíthat.

*Primera División, 5. forduló:*
*szombat:*
Sporting Gijón-Valencia 18 ó
Levante-Real Madrid 20
Athletic Bilbao-FC Barcelona 22

*vasárnap:*
Deportivo La Coruna-Almería 17 ó
Espanyol-Osasuna 17
Real Mallorca-Real Sociedad 17
Racing Santander-Getafe 17
Herculés-Sevilla 19
Atlético Madrid-Real Zaragoza 21

*hétfő:*
Málaga-Villarreal 21

*Az állás:*
1. Real Madrid 4 6- 1 10 pont
2. Valencia 4 7- 3 10
3. Villarreal 4 7- 2 9
4. FC Barcelona 4 6- 3 9
5. Sevilla 4 7- 3 8
6. Atlético Madrid 4 8- 4 7
7. Athletic Bilbao 4 7- 4 7
8. Málaga 4 9- 8 6
9. Espanyol 4 4- 8 6
10. Herculés 4 3- 3 4
11. Getafe 4 7- 8 4
12. Osasuna 4 3- 4 4
13. Real Sociedad 4 5- 7 4
14. Racing Santander 4 3- 5 4
15. Sporting Gijón 4 4- 7 4
16. Real Mallorca 4 2- 5 4
17. Deportivo La Coruna 4 2- 3 3
18. Levante 4 4-10 3
19. Almería 4 2- 4 2
20. Real Zaragoza 4 3- 7 2​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

​*Közös megegyezéssel távozott a Vasas olasz vezetőedzője*
2010. 10. 06. 18.17


<RIGHT> 






*Közös megegyezéssel távozott posztjáról Giovanni Dellacasa, a labdarúgó Monicomp Ligában szereplő Vasas vezetőedzője.*

A klub szerdai közleménye szerint az olasz szakember utódját csütörtökön sajtótájékoztató keretében mutatja be.
Az angyalföldi alakulat jól kezdte a bajnokságot, ám a legutóbbi négy fordulóban egyaránt vereséget szenvedett, így a 13. helyre csúszott vissza a tabellán.

* Az eddigi edzőváltások az NB I 2010/11-es szezonjában:*

szeptember 27., Kecskeméti TE-ERECO: Urbányi István helyett Losonczi László és Szabó István (ideiglenesen)
október 4., Szolnoki MÁV FC: Vágó Attila helyett ?
október 6., Vasas: Giovanni Dellacasa helyett ?​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Labdarúgás: új névadó szponzora van az NB I-nek*
2010. 10. 06. 18.15


<RIGHT> 






*Ismét van névadó főszponzora az NB I-es bajnokságnak, miután szerdán megállapodás született a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) és a Monicomp Kereskedelmi és Szolgáltató Zrt. között.*

Az MLSZ honlapjának beszámolója szerint a cég "jelentős összeggel" támogatja a pontvadászatot, cserében az idei, 2010-2011 idényben a bajnokság új neve Monicomp Liga.

* "A cég által biztosított összeg egészét – amelyet a felek üzleti titokként kezelnek – a klubokhoz továbbítja az MLSZ, ezzel is hozzájárulva a bajnokság színvonalának emeléséhez"* - olvasható az MLSZ állásfoglalásában.

Az OTP Bank tulajdonában álló társaság tevékenységi köre felöleli az IT, logisztikai és nyomdai szolgáltatást, az üzemeltetéstől a fejlesztésen át egészen az eszközbeszerzésig, kereskedelemig. A 3,1 milliárd forint saját tőkéjű vállalat célja, hogy a tapasztalatok, a tudás és a szinergiák kihasználásával további ágazatok, így a kereskedelem szereplőit is üzletei partnerei körébe vonja.

A Monicomp Zrt. azért döntött a szponzoráció mellett, mert üzleti alapon, de a közösségért felelős vállalatként növelni kívánja ismertségét és presztízsét. A vállalat egyben példát is kíván mutatni az üzleti szféra szereplőinek, hogy minél szélesebb körben vegyenek részt a labdarúgás támogatásában.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Akad még a Bayernnél olyan, aki bízik a címvédésben*
2010. 10. 07. 07.47


<RIGHT> 






*Az eddig példa nélkül álló gyenge idénykezdet ellenére Uli Hoeness, a Bayern München elnöke bízik abban, hogy a csapat megvédi címét a labdarúgó Bundesligában.*

* "Természetesen azt nem hinném, hogy a téli szünet előtt mi vezetjük majd a tabellát, de bízom abban, hogy tavasszal fordul a kocka és igazi áttörés lesz"* - nyilatkozta a sportvezető.

Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a bajor klub igazgatótanácsának elnöke hétfőn keresetlen szavakkal ostorozta a csapat teljesítményét:
* "Beleragadtunk a sz..ba, és amilyen gyorsan csak lehet, fel kell tápászkodnunk"* - kommentálta az idén Bajnokok Liája-döntős együttes folyamatos botladozását, a Dortmund ellen vasárnap elszenvedett 2-0-ás vereségét a volt válogatott játékos.


*Labdarúgás: ott hagyta Casablancát a korábbi francia kapitány*
2010. 10. 07. 07.34


<RIGHT> 






*Váratlanul felállt a marokkói labdarúgó élvonalban szereplő Raja Casablanca kispadjáról Henri Michel, korábbi francia szövetségi kapitány.*

A játékosok és a klub vezetői is kérlelték a szakvezetőt, hogy maradjon, ám nem tudták eltántorítani az elhatározásától.
Michel, aki tiszteletbeli állampolgárságot kapott Marokkóban, már a szerda reggeli edzést sem tartotta meg és nem kívánta megmondani, miért hagyta el a csapatot.
A tréner a francia nemzeti tizenegy mellett a marokkói válogatott kispadján is ült, több afrikai és arab országban dolgozott.



*Vb 2018: 161 millió fontos hasznot ígérnek a FIFA-nak az angolok*
2010. 10. 06. 16.28 


<RIGHT> 






*Rendkívül csábító, 161 millió fontos (186 millió eurós) profitot ígérnek az angolok a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetségnek (FIFA), amennyiben elnyerik a 2018-as világbajnokság rendezési jogát.*

Ezt az összeget a stadionok 94 százalékos kihasználtsága mellett számolták ki, így összesen 602 millió font (695 millió euró) folyna be a jegyeladásból, míg a rendezés "csak" 441 millió fontba (509 millió euró) kerülne.
Az angolok a fix összegű profit mellett ígéretet tettek arra is, hogy az érvényes belépőkkel rendelkezők, valamint a torna akkreditált személyei egyaránt ingyen vehetik majd igénybe a tömegközlekedést. A szervezők 60 ezer szállodai szobát különítenek el a FIFA-vendégek számára.
A tornán résztvevő 32 csapat mindegyike egy-egy Premier League-ben érdekelt klub főhadiszállásán tréningezhet majd.
Az angolok eddig egyszer, 1966-ban rendeztek világbajnokságot, amelyet meg is nyert a három oroszlános válogatott.

A 2018-as, valamint a 2022-es világbajnokság helyszínéről december 2-án dönt a FIFA.

A két csúcseseményre az angolok mellett Oroszország és az Egyesült Államok jelentkezett önállóan, míg Hollandia és Belgium, valamint Spanyolország és Portugália közösen kandidált. Katar, Japán, Ausztrália és a Koreai Köztársaság csak a 2022-es eseményre nyújtotta be a pályázatát.​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Las Vegas: 15-ször rendezik meg az amerikai magyarok focitornáját*
2010. 10. 06. 15.48 


<RIGHT> 






*A hónap végén 15. alkalommal rendezik meg az amerikai és kanadai magyarok labdarúgó-bajnokságát - jelentették be kedden Las Vegasban közös sajtótájékoztatójukon a Los Angeles-i Magyar Főkonzulátusnak és a Las Vegas-i Árpád Kupa szervezőbizottságának vezetői.*

Az október 29-30-án sorra kerülő sportesemény az amerikai és kanadai magyar labdarúgócsapatok idei bajnoksága. Az Árpád Kupára olyan, az Egyesült Államok és Kanada területén működő amatőr focicsapatokat hívtak meg, amelyekben döntő részt magyar származású amerikai labdarúgók játszanak.

A Nevada állambeli Las Vegas volt eddig az összes bajnokság színhelye. A 15. kupa fővédnöke a Los Angeles-i Magyar Főkonzulátus és a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség. Az esemény főszponzora az OTP.

A bajnokságra egyebek között Los Angelesből, Las Vegasból, San Joséból, a Szilícium Völgyből, Vancouverből és Edmontonból érkeznek csapatok, de Magyarországról is hívtak meg együttest.
Az Árpád Kupát másfél évtizeddel ezelőtt a Las Vegas-i Berényi György és a Los Angeles-i Hauer Gyula kezdeményezésére rendezték meg először.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Petr Cech kapta a cseh Aranylabdát*

*Sajtóhír: Kaká távozhat a Madridtól*
2010. 10. 06. 15.45 


<RIGHT> 





*Olasz és spanyol lapértesülések szerint Kaká, a Real Madrid brazil labdarúgója a téli átigazolási szezonban elhagyhatja az együttest, és valószínűleg Milánóba költözik.*


​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Ballack az év végéig nem játszhat*
2010. 10. 06. 12.29 


<RIGHT> 






*Michael Ballack, a Bayer Leverkusen labdarúgócsapatának válogatott kapitánya súlyosabb sérülést szenvedett az előzetesen prognosztizáltnál, s ebben az évben már biztosan nem léphet pályára.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*A FIFA alenöke mérlegeli kihívja-e Blattert*
2010. 10. 07. 17.25


<RIGHT> 






*Csung Mong Jun, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) dél-koreai alelnöke fontolóra veszi, hogy induljon-e Joseph Blatter kihívójaként a jövő májusban esedékes elnökválasztáson.*

A 74 éves, 1998 óta FIFA-elnök Blatter már korábban jelezte, ismét jelölteti magát, ám hivatalos ellenlábas eddig még nem akadt. Az ázsiai szövetség első embere, Mohamed bin Hammam korábban úgy döntött, nem indul a megméretésen.
Az 58 esztendős Csung úgy fogalmazott: ahhoz, hogy egy ilyen nagy szervezet egészséges maradjon, szükség van egészséges rivalizálásra.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Eb-selejtezők: Német siker, olasz botlás, szerb vereség*
2010. 10. 09. 00.20 


<RIGHT> 






*A német labdarúgó-válogatott nyerte az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat pénteki játéknapjának rangadóját, miután hazai pályán háromgólos győzelmet aratott a törökök felett.*


Az olaszok gól nélküli döntetlent értek el Észak-Írországban, ezzel először botlottak a sorozatban, míg a szerbek saját közönségük előtt kaptak ki 3-1-re az észtektől.
A magyarok korábbi német szövetségi kapitánya, Lothar Mattha:us győzelemmel mutatkozott be a bolgár kispadon, ugyanis csapata egygólos győzelmet aratott Walesben.

*Eb-selejtezők:*
* A csoport:
*Ausztria-Azerbajdzsán 3-0 (1-0)

gól: Prodl (3.), Arnautovic (53., 90.)
Németország-Törökország 3-0 (1-0)

gól: Klose (42., 87.), Özil (79.)
Az állás: 1. Németország 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Ausztria 6/2 (5-0), 3. Törökország 6/3 (6-5), 4. Belgium 3/3, 5. Kazahsztán 0/3 (0-7), 6. Azerbajdzsán 0/2 (1-9)

* B csoport:
*Írország-Oroszország 2-3 (0-2)

gól: Keane (72., 11-esből), Long (78.), illetve Kerzsakov (10.), Dzagojev (28.), Sirokov (51.)
Az állás: 1. Írország 6 pont/3 mérkőzés (6-4), 2. Oroszország 6/3 (5-3), 3. Szlovákia 6/3 (3-3), 4. Örményország 4/3 (5-4), 5. Macedónia 4/3 (4-3), 6. Andorra 0/3

* C csoport:
*Szerbia-Észtország 1-3 (0-0)

gól: Zigic (60.), illetve Kink (63.), Vasziljev (73.), Lukovic (90., öngól)
Szlovénia - Feröer-szigetek 5-1 (2-0)

gól: Matavz (25., 36., 66.), Novakovic (72., 11-esből), Dedic (84.), illetve Mouritsen (90.)
Észak-Írország - Olaszország 0-0
Az állás: 1. Olaszország 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Észtország 6/3, 3. Szlovénia 4/3 (6-3), 4. Szerbia 4/3 (5-4), 5. Észak-Írország 4/2 (1-0), 6. Feröer-szigetek 0/4

*D csoport:
*Albánia - Bosznia-Hercegovina 1-1 (0-1)

gól: Duro (50.), illetve Ibisevic (21.)
Az állás: 1. Albánia 5 pont/3 mérkőzés (3-2), 2. Fehéroroszország 5/3 (1-0), 3. Bosznia-Hercegovina 4/3, 4. Franciaország 3/2, 5. Románia 2/2, 6. Luxemburg 1/3

*F csoport:
*Görögország-Lettország 1-0 (0-0)

gól: Toroszidisz (58.)
Az állás: 1. Görögország és Grúzia 5 pont/3 mérkőzés (2-1), 3. Horvátország 4/2 (3-0), 4. Izrael 4/2 (3-1), 5. Lettország 3/3, 6. Málta 0/3

*G csoport:
*Montenegró-Svájc 1-0 (0-0)

gól: Vucinic (68.)
Wales-Bulgária 0-1 (0-0)

gól: Popov (48.)
piros lap: Gunter (90., Wales)
Az állás: 1. Montenegró 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Anglia 6/2, 3. Bulgária 3/3, 4. Wales 0/2 (0-2), 5. Svájc 0/2 (1-4)

* Korábban:
A csoport:
*Kazahsztán-Belgium 0-2 (0-0)

gól: Ogunjimi (52., 70.)
piros lap: Kiszlicin (69., Kazahsztán)
* B csoport:
*Örményország-Szlovákia 3-1 (1-1)

gól: Movsziszjan (23.), Gazarjan (50.), Mhitarjan (89.), illetve Weiss (37.)
Andorra-Macedónia 0-2 (0-1)

gól: Naumoski (42.), Sikov (60.)
*D csoport:
*Luxemburg-Fehéroroszország 0-0

piros lap: Kornilenko (69., Fehéroroszország)
*E csoport:
*Moldova-Hollandia 0-1 (0-1)

gól: Huntelaar (37.)
*MAGYARORSZÁG-San Marino 8-0 (4-0)
*
gól: Rudolf (10., 25.), Szalai (18., 27., 48.), Koman (60.), Dzsudzsák (89.), Gera (92., 11-esből)
piros lap: Valentini (92., San Marino)

* Az állás:
*1. Hollandia 3 3 - - 8- 1 9 pont
2. Svédország 2 2 - - 8- 0 6
3. MAGYARORSZÁG 3 2 - 1 10- 3 6
4. Moldova 3 1 - 2 3- 3 3
5. Finnország 2 - - 2 1- 4 0
6. San Marino 3 - - 3 0-19 0
* F csoport:
*Grúzia-Málta 1-0 (0-0)

gól: Siradze (90.)
* H csoport:
*Ciprus-Norvégia 1-2 (0-2)

gól: Okkasz (58.), illetve Riise (2.), Carew (42.)
*I csoport:
*Csehország-Skócia 1-0 (0-0)

gól: Hubnik (69.)
Később:
* H csoport:
*Portugália-Dánia, Porto 21:45 ó
*I csoport:
*Spanyolország-Litvánia, Salamanca 22 ó
szombat:
* D csoport:
*Franciaország-Románia, Párizs 21 ó
* F csoport:
*Izrael-Horvátország, Ramat Gan 21:05 ó


*Gólgála és Szalai-mesterhármas San Marino ellen*
2010. 10. 08. 21.11


<RIGHT> 






*Magabiztos, 8-0-ás győzelmet aratott a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott a vendég San Marino felett pénteken Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésen, melyen Szalai Ádám mesterhármast lőtt.*
A Puskás Ferenc Stadion közel tízezres közönsége már a 10. percben örülhetett az első gólnak, amelyet Rudolf Gergely szerzett, aki később még egyszer betalált, miközben Szalai háromszor vette be San Marino kapuját. Rajtuk kívül Koman Vladimir, Dzsudzsák Balázs, valamint büntetőből Gera Zoltán volt eredményes.
Egervári Sándor tanítványai végig uralták a mérkőzést, s a magyar nemzeti csapat történetében ennél nagyobb különbségű sikerre legutóbb az 1982-es mexikói világbajnokságon volt példa, amikor az együttes Salvadort verte 10-1-re.
A magyar együttes így két győzelemmel és egy vereséggel hat pontot szerzett az E csoportban, s jövő kedden Finnországban lép pályára.
A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint 10.590 néző látta a találkozót, így nettó 8 millió forint volt a jegybevétel, amelyet teljes egészében az iszapkatasztrófa károsultjainak ajánl fel.
* Eb-selejtező, E csoport:
Magyarország-San Marino 8-0 (4-0)*
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 10.590 néző, v.: Kaasik Hannes (észt)
* gólszerzők:* Rudolf (10., 25.), Szalai (18., 27., 48.), Koman (60.), Dzsudzsák (89.), Gera (92., 11-esből)
* piros lap:* Valentini (92.)
* sárga lap*: Valentini (38.), Della Valle (42.)
* Magyarország*:
Király Gábor - Vermes Krisztián, Vanczák Vilmos, Juhász Roland, Laczkó Zsolt - Elek Ákos (Vadócz Krisztián, 63.), Dzsudzsák Balázs, Koman Vladimir (Czvitkovics Péter, 79.), Gera Zoltán - Rudolf Gergely, Szalai Ádám (Priskin Tamás, 64.)
* San Marino:
*Aldo Simoncini - Carlo Valentini, Damiano Vanucci, Simone Bacchiocchi (Nicola Albani, 52.), Alessandro Della Valle - Fabio Vitaioli, Maicol Berretti, Fabio Bolli (Michele Cervellini, 84.), Paolo Montagna - Manuel Marani, Matteo Vitaioli (Matteo Bugli, 77.)
* I. félidő:
10. perc:* Dzsudzsák húzott el a bal oldalon, majd szinte az alapvonalról ívelt a kapu elé, a hosszú oldalon érkező Rudolf fejesét Simoncini hatalmas bravúrral védte, azonban a magyar támadó ismételni tudott, s három méterről a kapuba bólintott (1-0).
* 18. perc:* Dzsudzsák bal oldali szögleténél Szalai emelkedett a legmagasabbra, s 10 méterről a kapuba fejelt, a labda a baloldali kapufáról került a hálóba (2-0).
* 25. perc*: Elek indította remek ütemben a jobb oldalról középre lépő Komant, aki három vendégvédő között ugratta ki a jó ütemben induló Rudolfot, a Genoa csatára pedig egy csel után, a kivetődő kapus mellett a hálóba gurított (3-0).
*27. perc*: Gera passzolt a pálya közepén helyezkedő Szalaihoz, aki jobbal felpörgette a labdát, majd ballal félfordulatból, 30 méterről a kint álló kapus felett a felsőléc alá bombázott (4-0).
* II. félidő:
48. perc:* Dzsudzsák futott el a bal oldalon, középre passzolt, az érkező Szalai pedig becsúszva juttatta a labdát a kapuba (5-0).
* 60. perc:* Rudolf indult meg a bal szélen, betört a 16-oson belülre, majd visszagurított az érkező Komannak, aki 13 méterről félfordulattal a kapu bal oldalába lőtt (6-0).
* 89. perc*: Dzsudzsák addig vezette a labdát a pálya közepén, amíg lövésre szánta el magát, a labda védhetetlenül csapódott a San Marinó-i kapu bal felső sarkába (7-0).
* 90-92. perc:* Valentini kapta meg második sárga lapját, miután a 16-oson belül buktatta Laczkót, így a játékvezető kiállította. A megítélt tizenegyest Gera lőtte a kapu jobb oldalába (8-0).
Kissé idegesen kezdett a magyar csapat, de tíz perc elteltével Rudolfnak sikerült betalálnia, s ez érezhetően jó hatással volt a futballistákra. A két csatár, Szalai és Rudolf félóra alatt eldöntötte a három pont sorsát két-két találattal. San Marino együttese nem jelentett veszélyt a hazai kapura, Király Gábornak mindössze egyszer kellett védenie, még a játékrész elején.
A szünet után Szalai megszerezte saját maga harmadik, a magyarok ötödik gólját, nem sokkal később pedig Koman is betalált, így a mérkőzést végig irányító hazaiak teljesen megérdemelten arattak nagy különbségű diadalt.

*Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:
* "Jó mérkőzést játszottunk, nagyon örülünk a három pontnak, szép gólokat szereztünk, ami a közönséget is kiszolgálta. Úgy vélem, a nézők jól szórakoztak. Ma megünnepeljük a sikert, de holnaptól már a finnek elleni, idegenbeli meccsre készülünk."

*Giampaolo Mazza, San Marino válogatottjának szövetségi kapitánya:*
"Nagyon jó mérkőzést láthattunk, három gól különösen tetszett, az eredményt pedig reálisnak érzem, mert a magyarok ennyivel jobbak nálunk. Köszönöm a játékosaimnak, mindent megtettek, amit tudtak. Ha ellenfelünk így folytatja, akkor akár az Európa-bajnokságra is kijuthat."​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Kokainozott a chilei hátvéd*
2010. 10. 09. 12.44 


<RIGHT> 






*Pozitív doppingtesztet szolgáltatott Roberto Cereceda, a chilei Colo Colo válogatott labdarúgója.*

A dél-afrikai világbajnokság előtt a bő keretbe behívott hátvéd szervezetében kokain nyomaira bukkantak egy augusztus 17-én elvégzett ellenőrzés után.
A jelenleg a nemzeti csapattal Ázsiában túrázó Cerecedára kétéves eltiltás vár.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Butt: Drámai a Bayern helyzete*
2010. 10. 11. 07.23


<RIGHT> 






*Drámainak tartja a Bayern München helyzetét Hans Jörg Butt, a bajor labdarúgócsapat kapusa.*

A 36 éves hálóőr a vasárnapi Bildnek nyilatkozva elsősorban az eredményes szerepléshez elengedhetetlen agresszivitást, illetve koncentrálást hiányolta játékostársaitól.
"Gyorsan megoldást kell találnunk a kialakult helyzetre, mert az drámai. Nem fogtuk fel időben, milyen komoly gondban vagyunk, mert ha így lett volna, most több pontunk lenne, és nem kellene mindig a szerencse hiányára hivatkoznunk" - fogalmazott a kapus.
Története legrosszabb Bundesliga-rajtját produkálja a Bayern München: a címvédő, legutóbb Bajnokok Ligája-döntős alakulat hét forduló után mindössze a 12. helyen áll, 13 ponttal lemaradva az éllovas Mainztól, Szalai Ádám csapatától.
Butt mindezzel együtt úgy gondolja, hogy csapata képes felkapaszkodni akár az első helyre is a bajnokság végéig.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kivetítő az Újpest következő zártkapus mérkőzésére *
2010. 10. 10. 19.57


<RIGHT> 






*Kivetítőt biztosít a szurkolóknak Wintermantel Zsolt, Újpest megválasztott polgármestere a jövő pénteki Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás mérkőzésre, amennyiben a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) fegyelmi bizottsága elutasítja a pályabezárással sújtott újpesti klub fellebbezését.*
Az MLSZ fegyelmi testülete a szeptember 11-i Újpest-Ferencváros rangadón tapasztalt rendbontások miatt marasztalta el a rendező klubot és a vendégegyesületet is. A mékőzés második félideje a szurkolók által használt petárdák és más pirotechnikai eszközök miatt késve kezdődhetett csak meg, majd később a játékvezetőnek meg is kellett szakítania a játékot, mert a vendégdrukkerek beszakították a menekülőkaput, és megkíséreltek a pályára behatolni.
A botrányok miatt az fb két zártkapus mérkőzésre, valamint egymillió forintra büntette az Újpestet, a Ferencváros pedig szintén egymilliós bírságot kapott.
Az első zártkapus mérkőzésén - a Szolnok ellen - már túl van az Újpest, a második jövő pénteken lenne, de a klub fellebbezett a stadionbetiltás miatt.
A polgármester az MTI-hez vasárnap eljuttatott közleményében többek között így fogalmaz:
"A szurkolók kizárása soha vissza nem adható élménytől fosztja meg a csapatukra kíváncsi, lelkes drukkereket, továbbá egy biztos és komoly bevételtől fosztja meg az amúgy is forráshiánnyal küzdő sportklubokat.
Az sajnos kétségtelen tény, hogy egyes, magukat szurkolónak álcázó elemek viselkedése tűrhetetlen, de erre az biztosan nem megoldás, ha a többi, tisztességes embertől elvesszük a futballpályán drukkolás örömét. Ez nem megoldás, hanem kudarc. Éppen olyan, mintha a gyorshajtók és ittas vezetők miatt betiltanák az autóvezetést.
A rendet és közbiztonságot mindig mindenütt garantálni kell, ugyanakkor szeretném felhívni a figyelmet arra, hogy a rend és közbiztonság fenntartása ez esetben az MLSZ és a Rendőrség feladata."


*Labdarúgó NB II: Bajai siker Kispesten*
2010. 10. 10. 17.37


<RIGHT> 






*A Baja magabiztos győzelmet aratott Kispesten a Honvéd második csapata felett a labdarúgó NB II 9. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján, ezzel a harmadik helyen áll a Nyugati csoportban.*

*Ness Hungária NB II, 9. forduló:*

*Nyugati csoport:
* 
Barcs-Ajka 0-0
Budapest Honvéd II-Baja 1-4 (1-1)

szombaton játszották:
Győri ETO FC II-BKV Előre 2-2 (2-1)
FC Tatabánya-Ferencváros II 1-1 (0-0)
Szigetszentmiklós-Gyirmót 3-1 (0-1)
Budaörs-Kozármisleny 2-1 (0-0)
Veszprém-Videoton FC II 0-2 (0-1)
Pécs-Kaposvölgye 2-0 (1-0)

*Az élcsoport:* 
*1. Pécs 18 pont (15-7),* 2. Videoton FC II 18 (20-8), 3. Baja 16
Több győzelmével előzi meg a Pécs a Videotont. 

* Keleti csoport:
* 
Nyíregyháza Spartacus-Bőcs 3-0 (1-0) 
Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA II 1-2 (0-2)

szombaton játszották:
REAC-Kazincbarcika 0-1 (0-1)
Békéscsaba-MTK Budapest II 1-4 (0-2)
Orosháza-Hajdúböszörmény 0-1 (0-0)
Cegléd-Mezőkövesd 0-1 (0-1)
Vecsés-Makó 1-0 (0-0)
Diósgyőri VTK - Dunakanyar-Vác 3-1 (1-1)

*Az élcsoport:* 

*1. Nyíregyháza 18 pont (19-7),* 2. MTK Budapest II 18 (14-8), 3. Mezőkövesd 17


*Tevez már nem szeret focizni, és lehet, hogy abbahagyja*

*Bár még csak a szezon elején járnak a Premier League-ben Carlos Tevez, a Manchester City játékosa már most fáradtnak érzi magát, és megfordult a fejében, hogy abbahagyja az aktív futballt. Az argentinnek a családja is nagyon hiányzik, akikkel már öt éve nem tudott együtt karácsonyozni.*

Carlos Tevez már nyáron elmondta, hogy kevés motivációt érez a szezonra, ám ez a teljesítményén nem látszott meg. A Manchester Cityben eddig mind a hét angol bajnokin pályára lépett és 5 gólt szerzett. A még mindig csak 26 éves argentin úgy érzi, szüksége lenne egy kis pihenőre, és elárulta, már nem élvezi az életet labdarúgóként. 
_– Már sok meccsen pályára léptem idén és a testem érzi a fáradtságot. Amikor fiatal koromban elkezdtem futballozni, mindig sokat harcoltam, de most már öreg vagyok és elgondolkoztam néhány dolgon. Már megfordult a fejemben, hogy abbahagyom a futballt, de egyelőre nem tudom, hogy 1 hónapon, 3 vagy 5 éven belül. Elárulhatom, hogy már nem élvezem az életet labdarúgóként. Öt éve játszom Angliában, és azóta egyetlen karácsonyt és szilvesztert sem tölthettem a családommal –_ siránkozott Tevez.



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*U21-es válogatott: kedden Szlovéniában játszik a csapat*

Kedden 16 órától a szlovéniai Slovenska Bistricában a házigazdák együttese ellen lép pályára a Róth Antal vezette U21-es válogatott, amely múlt héten játszotta le a korosztályváltás utáni első felkészülési mérkőzését.
 
*Az U21-es válogatott a jövőre kezdődő Európa-bajnoki selejtezőkre való felkészülés jegyében játssza mérkőzéseit, a nyári korosztályváltás utáni második találkozóra Szlovéniában kerül sor. A Montenegró elleni múlt csütörtöki összecsapás után több labdarúgó elhagyta az együttest, Futács Márkó és Gulácsi Péter visszautazott külföldi klubcsapatához, ők nem lesznek részesei a találkozónak.

Hétvégén a válogatott tagjai közül többen bajnoki mérkőzésen vettek részt, majd Róth Antal ezzel összhangban szűkítette 18 fősre a Szlovéniába utazó keretét. Együttesünk a mai estét a határmenti Gosztolában tölti, ahonnan holnap buszozik tovább a mérkőzés helyszínére, a Maribortól délre fekvő Slovenska Bistricába.

Az U21-es válogatott kerete:

Megyeri Balázs (Olympiakos), Kovácsik Ádám (Reggina) - kapusok; 

Szokol Zsolt (Újpest), Takács Péter (Pápa), Fiola Attila (Paks), Kádár Tamás (Newcastle), Katona Máté (Vasas), Nagy Zoltán (Haladás), Simon Ádám (Haladás), Kiss Máté (Győri ETO), Egerszegi Tamás (Újpest), Balázs Benjámin (Kaposvár), Gosztonyi András (Videoton), Bódi Ádám (DVSC-TEVA), Kulcsár Kornél (Kaposvári Rákóczi), Balajti Ádám (DVSC-TEVA), Heffler Norbert (Pápa), Tischler Patrik (MTK) - mezőnyjátékosok. 


Október 12., Slovenska Bistrica
Szlovénia - Magyarország, 16.00*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*"Nyerésre állok a rák ellen" - Dzurják Csöpi végső harcra indul *

*A Fradi egykori gólzsákja leukémiás, őssejt-beültetésre van szükség!*


*Jövő hétfőn őssejt-beültetéssel próbálják legyőzni a leukémiát Dzurják Józsefnél - számolt be a Bors. A Ferencváros egykori csatára a beültetést megelőzően négy napig sugárkezelésre jár, utána pedig két nap kemoterápia következik.* 
​A korábbi válogatott Dzurják Csöpinél egy évvel ezelőtt diagnosztizálták a leukémiát. _"Rosszul érintett persze, de nem vágott annyira mellbe. Addig soha nem voltam beteg, fel sem fogtam, hogy milyen nagy a baj"_ - nyilatkozta a Borsnak. 
A kemoterápia után szervezetéből egy időre eltűntek a beteg sejtek, augusztusban azonban kiderült: mégsem győzte le a gyilkos kórt, őssejt-beültetésre van szüksége. A donor az exfocista fiatalabbik nővére, Mária lesz, a beültetést pedig dr. Masszi Tamás főorvos vezetésével végzik el. 
_"Mindenki rendes és segít, különösen sokat köszönhetek ceglédi barátomnak, Pákozdi Benőnek, akinek a fia ugyanezzel a betegséggel harcolt, ő aztán tudja, min megyek át. Na és persze hálás lehetek Fekete Sándor professzornak is. És nem elsősorban azért, mert nagy Fradi-drukkerként elintézett nekem egy egyágyas szobát..."_ - mondta Csöpi a lapnak. 
Az egykori gólzsák optimistán áll a kezelésekhez. _"Nagy ritkán támadnak csak sötét gondolataim, de akkor is hamar elűzöm őket. Tudom, hogy nyerésre állok a rák ellen, futballnyelven szólva: már csak a győztes gólt kell belőnöm."_ ​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="/js/swfobject.js"></SCRIPT><!-- Adserver zone (js): 57448, divBannerNewsPageContentBottom --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=57448&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=57448&ord=19728586"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>
​Forrás: Bors​​​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 12)

*Dzsudzsák az utolsó percben lőtt győztes gólt!*
2010. 10. 12. 19.36


<RIGHT> 







*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott Dzsudzsák Balázs 94. percben szerzett góljával 2-1-re nyert kedden Finnországban Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.*

A vendégek a 49. percben Szalai Ádám révén szereztek vezetést, majd a hazaiaknál Mikael Forssell egyenlített a 86. percben. A győztes gólt Dzsudzsák lőtte a hosszabbítás utolsó pillanataiban.
A sorsoláson a negyedik kalapból érkező magyarok legutóbb több mint 14 éve, 1996 szeptemberében győzték le a harmadik kalapból az E csoportba került finneket.
Egervári Sándor együttese négy meccs után kilenc ponttal várja a tavaszi folytatást, amikor is március 25-én Hollandiát fogadja.
* Eb-selejtező, E csoport:
Finnország-Magyarország 1-2 (0-0)*
Helsinki, 15.000 néző, v.: Alan Kelly (ír)
* gólszerző:* Forssell (86.), illetve Szalai (49.), Dzsudzsák (94.)
* sárga lap:* Va:yrynen (41.), illetve Lipták (37.), Elek (89.)
*Finnország:*
Jussi Jääskeläinen - Petri Pasanen, Markus Heikkinen, Sami Hyypia:, Niklas Moisander - Roman Eremenko, Tim Sparv (Jari Litmanen, 71.) - Roni Porokara (Alexei Eremenko, 71.), Mika Va:yrynen, Daniel Sjölund (Shefki Kuqi, 81.) - Mikael Forssell
* Magyarország:*
Király Gábor - Vermes Krisztián, Juhász Roland, Lipták Zoltán, Laczkó Zsolt (Vanczák Vilmos, 87.) - Vadócz Krisztián (Pintér Ádám, 75.), Elek Ákos - Rudolf Gergely (Koman Vladimir, a szünetben), Gera Zoltán, Dzsudzsák Balázs - Szalai Ádám
* II. félidő:
49. perc:* Koman indult meg a jobb oldalon, kiváló ütemben ugratta ki Szalait, aki eltolta a labdát a rosszul kifutó finn kapus mellett, majd 18 méterről az üres kapuba helyezett (0-1).
* 86. perc:* Alexei Eremenko ívelt Forssellhez, aki betört a tizenhatoson belülre, majd Király mellett laposan a hálóba lőtt (1-1).
* 94. perc*: Elek iramodott meg középen, Dzsudzsákhoz passzolt, aki a 16-os bal oldalán tolt egyet a labdán, majd 14 méterről ballal kilőtte a bal alsó sarkot (1-2).
Az első játékrészben a finnek birtokolták többet a labdát, de mezőnyfölényük nem nyilvánult meg helyzetekben, ugyanis a két szűrő középpályás, Vadócz Krisztián és Elek Ákos rengeteg labdaszerzésének köszönhetően a magyarok végig hatékonyan és szervezetten védekeztek. Támadásban azonban hiányzott a kreativitás, így a hazai kapus is munka nélkül maradt az első 45 percben.
Koman becserélése rögtön a szünet után meghozta eredményét, hajszálpontos passzát Szalai váltotta gólra. Ezt követően a finnek még nagyobb fölényben futballoztak, de gólszerzési lehetőségük nemigen volt, ellenben a magyar kontrák komoly veszélyt jelentettek, egy ízben ráadásul a bíró tévesen intett lest, amikor Koman kihagyhatatlan ziccerbe hozta volna Gerát... Ez a hiba majdnem két pontjába került a magyaroknak, mivel a finnek egyenlítettek, de az "utolsó utáni" pillanatban Dzsudzsák hajszálpontos lövése jelentéktelenné tette a bírói tévedést.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport -​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Eb-selejtező: elfogták a szerb vezért*
2010. 10. 13. 12.28


<RIGHT> 






*A szerda reggeli olasz sportújságok internetes oldalai fő hírként közlik a szerb ultrák vezérének éjszakai elfogását. Az olasz rendőrség egy turistabusz csomagtartójában találta meg a sajtó által "fekete embernek" elkeresztelt, tetovált férfit a vendég szurkolók randalírozása miatt kedden félbeszakadt Olaszország-Szerbia labdarúgó Eb-selejtező után.*

* "Ezek a vandálok nem képviselik a szerb nép érzelmeit és magatartását, szégyelljük magunkat és bocsánatot kérünk"* - nyilatkozta belgrádi újságíróknak Szerbia római nagykövete, Sanda Raskovic-Ivic.

Több órán át tartott és éjjel fél egyre fejeződött be a genovai Marassi Stadion kiürítése. A rendőrkordon övezte közel kétezer szerb szurkolót egyenként eresztették ki a stadionból: a kamerák rögzítette ultrákat azonnal őrizetbe vették. A buszokra felszállt szerbeket azonban később újból leszállították és ismét egyenként azonosították őket. A tetoválások alapján az ultrák vezérét keresték, akit végül is fél háromkor sikerült megtalálni az utolsó busz csomagtartójában elrejtőzve. Az olasz sporthonlapok szerda reggeli beszámolója szerint a férfit a többi szerb szurkoló verbálisan támadta. 
A hatóságok nem hozták nyilvánosságra a nevét, a sajtó azonban úgy tudja, Ivan Bogdanovnak hívják. A stadionban halálfejes fekete pólót és az arcát teljesen elfedő fekete maszkot viselő férfi vezette az ultrákat, szétvágta a szerb nézőknek fenntartott szektor védőhálóját és füstbombákat dobott a pályára. A sportújságok honlapjai a "fekete embert" mutatják, amint fedetlen arccal és meztelen felsőtettel a rendőrök elvezetik. A honlapok a férfi testét fedő tetoválásokat elemzik. Mellkasán egy kézigránát is látható. A torinói La Stampa a férfire tetovált 1389-es évszámot magyarázza el olvasóinak: ez a koszovói (első rigómezei) csata időpontja, a szerb nacionalisták számára a nemzeti függetlenség jelképe. A lap nyomtatott vezércikkében azt kérdezi, miért nem állította meg senki a szerb ultrákat. 
Le bestie - A bestiák. A nacionalista ultrák káoszt robbantottak ki - ez volt a La Gazzetta dello Sport szerdai címe. A legolvasottabb sportnapilapban az olasz válogatott kapusa, Emiliano Viviano arról számolt be, hogy kedd este szerb kollégáját Vladimir Stojkovicot sírni látta. "Bocsánatot kérek" - hangoztatta a La Gazzettának Stojkovic. A genovai rendőrség szóvivője pedig azt hangsúlyozta, hogy a szerbek nem értesítették az olasz hatóságokat az érkező szurkolók veszélyességéről. A Gazzetta megemlíti, hogy a stadionból tudósító szerb riporterek szégyent kiáltottak, ugyanakkor a lap hangsúlyozza, hogy 2009 decemberétől a szerbek vízum nélkül utazhatnak be, így senki nem ellenőrzi őket. 
A kedd esti sajtótájékoztatón az olasz szakvezető, Cesare Prandelli is azt mesélte el, hogy a remegő Stojkovic az olaszok öltözőjében keresett menedéket. "Nagy a csalódás és a keserűség" - kommentált Prandelli. "Ilyesmit még életemben nem láttam, leginkább a stadionba a gyerekeiket is elhozó családokat sajnálom"- tette hozzá. 
A Corriere dello Sport első oldalán szintén a szerb ultrák vezére látható magasba tartott középső ujjal: "Ennek adtuk meg magunkat!?" - kérdezte az újság, mely vezércikkében azt írta "a stadion és az ország a szerb ultrák túsza volt". A napilap azt kérdezte, mikor zárják ki a szerbeket az európai labdarúgó-találkozókról. 
A torinói Tuttosport, a harmadik legnagyobb sportnapilap, Szerb szégyen címmel jelent meg. A főszerkesztői vezércikk a "Kislány a vadállatok között" címet kapta a stadionban látott rémült gyerekekről. A Tuttosport beszámolt arról, hogy a stadion körül a szerbek még az olasz pénzügyőrséggel is összecsaptak. 
Az Il Secolo XIX genovai napilap azt írta, hogy a zavargások már kedd délután megkezdődtek, amikor a szerbek végigvonultak a városközponton. A polgármester Marta Vincenzi hivatali ablakából látta, hogy az utcán üvegeket dobáltak. Azonnal értesítette a rendőrséget, mely azonban nem avatkozott be, el akarta kerülni az utcai harcot. Genova még nem heverte ki a 2001-es G8-csúcs napjaiban történt utcai háborúk élményét.
Az olasz válogatott biztonságáért felelős Roberto Masucci éjszakai sajtótájékoztatóján azt hangsúlyozta, hogy a felelőség nagy részben a szerb hatóságoké. Ha az olaszoknak jelezték volna, kik érkeznek Genovába, nem várták volna őket felkészületlenül. Az olasz biztonsági szolgálat nem tudta, hogy ennyire agresszív szurkolói csoport érkezik. A SkySport24 sporttelevízió egyenesen azt kérdezte, hogyan lesz Szerbia az EU tagja, ha még szurkolóit sem tudja megnevelni.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti


*Legfrisebb!*

*A labdarúgó-szövetségnek akartak ártani a szerb huligánok*
2010. 10. 13. *13.03* 


<RIGHT> 






*A szerb labdarúgó-szövetség elnöke szerint előre megtervezett, jól koreografált rendbontás történt kedd este Genovában a félbeszakadt Olaszország-Szerbia Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn, az akció a szövetség vezetői ellen irányult, és a szervezőket Belgrádban kell keresni.*
Tomislav Karadzic elmondta szerb újságíróknak, már két napja, az észak-olasz kikötővárosba való megérkezésük óta "puskaporos volt a levegő"; mint fogalmazott, "kellemetlenségeik" voltak az edzés alatt, a szállodánál és a mérkőzés napján.
Belgrádi lapok beszámolói szerint szerb huligánok kedd délután előbb Vladimir Stojkovicot, a válogatott kapusát szidalmazó rigmusokat skandáltak a válogatott szállásánál - a biztonságiaknak úgy kellett kivezetniük őket -, majd este még súlyosabb incidens történt; néhány szurkoló följutott a szerb válogatottnak a Luigi Ferraris (Marassi) Stadionba induló csapatbuszára, és égő fáklyával hadonászva akart elégtételt venni a kapuson, amiért annak "volt mersze" a Crvena zvezda volt hálóőreként a nagy rivális Partizanhoz hazaszerződni. Stojkovic a hírek szerint könnyebben megsérült, és csak Dejan Stankovic csapatkapitánynak és a hórihorgas csatárnak, Nikola Zigicnek köszönheti, hogy nem esett komolyabb baja. A kapus ezután döntött úgy, hogy inkább nem vállalja a játékot, pedig Vladimir Petrovic szövetségi kapitány a kezdőcsapatba jelölte.
Noha az olasz illetékesek azt állítják, nem tudtak róla, hogy veszélyes elemek is lesznek a kétezer fős szerb vendégtáborban - a szerb lapok 50-70 fős kemény magról írtak -, mondván, a szerb rendőrség nem tájékoztatta őket erről, tény, hogy az egyik szerb napilapban már kedd reggel olvasni lehetett: a Crvena zvezda drukkerei arra készülnek: botrányt okoznak a válogatott meccsen.
A szerb lapok biztosra veszik, hogy az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) példás büntetést ró ki Szerbiára a genovai botrány miatt. Az újságok szerint szinte biztos, hogy a mérkőzés három pontját 3-0-s gólkülönbséggel az olasz válogatott kapja, és hogy súlyos pénzbüntetéssel számolhat a szerb szövetség. A belgrádi újságok emellett azt találgatták, hogy Szerbiának több hazai Eb-selejtezőt zárt kapuk mögött kell lejátszania, de akár az is elképzelhető, hogy kizárják a szerb válogatottat a további küzdelmekből.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Videó: Ez a huligán vadította be a szerbeket!*

*Mint ismeretes, az Olaszország-Szerbia Eb-selejtező félbeszakadt, miutén az egyértelműen a balhé kedvéért Genovába érkező szerb huligánok folyamatos dobálózásukkal lehetetlenné tették a játékot. Mint az a helyszínen is jól látszott, egy tagbaszakadt, maszkos figura irányította az akciót, akit később elfogtak és le is tartóztattak a rendőrök. A 30 éves Ivan Bagdanov a Crvena Zvezda "Ultra Boys" nevű extrémista csoportosulásának vezére, és egy másik, nacionalista mozgalomban is aktív szerepet vállal, talán ennek is tudható be, hogy a meccsen egy albán zászlót is elégetett a tetovált "kétajtós szekrény".*​<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6KG2Ki6bDY8?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6KG2Ki6bDY8?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEW1X_Yottw?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pEW1X_Yottw?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
​


----------



## Zsolti08 (2010 Október 14)

Hi!
Nagyon jo ez az oldal orulok,hogy a valogatott ismet tudott nyerni.

Hajra!

Udv.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Monicomp Liga: a címvédő Debrecen az MTK-nál vendégeskedik*
2010. 10. 15. 03.40 


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Debrecen a Hidegkuti Stadionban, az MTK vendégeként lép pályára szombaton, a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójában.*

A fővárosi kék-fehérek jól kezdték a szezont, de legutóbbi két mérkőzésükön vereséget szenvedtek (Ferencváros, Kaposvár), ráadásul öt gólt kaptak, miközben egyet sem rúgtak. A címvédő hajdúságiak jelenleg az ötödikek, s az MTK elleni találkozóval készülhetnek fel az újabb nemzetközi megmérettetésre; az Európa Ligában jövő csütörtökön a magyar válogatott Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató holland PSV Eindhovent látják vendégül a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.
A forduló pénteki nyitómérkőzésén az előző idényben bronzérmes Győr fogadja a Pápa alakulatát, Újpestre - ahol a zártkapus büntetés után ismét lehetnek nézők a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban - pedig a sereghajtó Szombathelyi Haladás látogat.
Az éllovas Videoton a vasárnapi záró összecsapáson hazai pályán játszik a hatodik Paks ellen, míg a - fehérváriak mögött egy ponttal lemaradva - második Kaposvár a Ferencváros vendége lesz szombaton.

*  NB I, 10. forduló:
péntek:
*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 17 ó, v.: Berger
Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 19, v.: Veizer

*  szombat:
*MTK Budapest - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó, v.: Kassai
Vasas-Szolnoki MÁV FC 17, v.: Szilasi
BFC Siófok-ZTE FC 17, v.: Vad II
Budapest Honvéd - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 17, v.: Szabó Zs.
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30, v.: Bede

 *vasárnap:
*Videoton FC-Paksi FC 17:30 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó

* Az állás:
*​*
*1. Videoton FC 9 6 2 1 19-9 20 pont
2. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 6 1 2 17-10 19
3. Budapest Honvéd 9 5 1 3 14-11 16
4. Ferencváros 9 5 1 3 16-15 16
5. DVSC-TEVA 9 4 2 3 18-15 14
6. Paksi FC 9 4 2 3 15-12 14
7. ZTE FC 9 4 2 3 14-13 14
8. MTK Budapest 9 4 2 3 12-12 14
9. Újpest FC 9 3 4 2 13-7 13
10. BFC Siófok 9 3 4 2 12-8 13
11. Győri ETO 9 3 3 3 12-10 12
12. Lombard FC Pápa 9 3 1 5 17-18 10
13. Vasas 9 3 1 5 13-21 10
14. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 9 2 0 7 13-23 6
15. Szolnoki MÁV 9 1 2 6 6-18 5
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 9 0 4 5 7-16 4​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>




*Bundesliga: egyeülálló rekordra hajt Szalai Mainza*
2010. 10. 15. 04.50 


<RIGHT> 






*A Szalai Ádámmal felálló, százszázalékos teljesítménnyel éllovas Mainz a Hamburgot fogadja a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójában, s amennyiben ismét győz, rekordot állít fel a szezonrajt tekintetében.*

Eddig ezt megelőzően csak a Bayern München (1995/96) és a Kaiserslautern (2001/2002) tudta hét sikerrel nyitni a Bundesliga-idényt, most a Mainz is csatlakozott hozzájuk, s ha szombaton is begyűjti a három pontot, egyedüli csúcstartó lesz nyolc győzelemmel. 
A magyar válogatott támadó fantasztikus formában várja az összecsapást, a válogatott két Európa-bajnoki selejtezőjén összesen négy gólt szerzett, San Marino ellen mesterhármast jegyzett, Finnország otthonában pedig a vezetést jelentő gólt lőtte.
A Mainz teljesítményének értékét csak növeli, hogy győzött már a tavalyi bajnok VfL Wolfsburg, valamint a címvédő Bayern München otthonában is, ráadásul mindkét esetben a magyar támadó jegyezte a győztes találatot.
Nagy kérdés, hogy a válogatott találkozók miatti szünetben sikerült-e összeszednie magát a Bayern Münchennek, amely szombaton a Hannovert fogadja. A bajorok ugyanakkor nincsenek könnyű helyzetben, hiszen a régóta sérült Arjen Robben és Franck Ribéry mellett Bastian Schweinsteiger is harcképtelenné vált, s Louis van Gaal vezetőedző nem számíthat az Eb-selejtezők során kidőlt Mark van Bommelre és Miroslav Klosére sem.
Az eddigi hét forduló alatt mindössze négy pontot szerzett Schalke 04 a sereghajtó és csupán három ponttal álló Stuttgartot látja vendégül.
Hajnal Tamás Borussia Dortmundja a Köln ellen lép pályára, a magyar válogatott középpályása ugyanakkor sérülés miatt biztosan kihagyja az összecsapást.

*  Bundesliga, 8. forduló:
péntek:
*1. FC Köln-Borussia Dortmund 20:30 ó

*  szombat:
*Bayern München-Hannover 96 15:30 ó 
FSV Mainz 05-Hamburger SV 15:30 
FC Schalke 04-VfB Stuttgart 15:30 
FC St. Pauli-1. FC Nürnberg 15:30 
Werder Bremen-SC Freiburg 15:30 
VfL Wolfsburg-Bayer Leverkusen 18:30

* vasárnap:
*1. FC Kaiserslautern-Eintracht Frankfurt 15:30 ó 
1899 Hoffenheim-Borussia Mönchengladbach 17:30 

* Az állás:
 1. FSV Mainz 05 7 18- 7 21 pont
* 2. Borussia Dortmund 7 18- 5 18
3. Hannover 96 7 11- 8 13
4. Bayer Leverkusen 7 15-12 12
5. SC Freiburg 7 11-11 12
6. 1899 Hoffenheim 7 13-10 11
7. Hamburger SV 7 12-11 11
8. VfL Wolfsburg 7 12-11 10
9. FC St. Pauli 7 8- 8 10
10. Eintracht Frankfurt 7 11- 9 9
11. 1. FC Nürnberg 7 7- 8 9
12. Bayern München 7 5- 8 8
13. Werder Bremen 7 11-16 8
14. 1. FC Kaiserslautern 7 9-13 7
15. Bor. Mönchengladbach 7 11-20 6
16. 1. FC Köln 7 7-13 5
17. FC Schalke 04 7 8-14 4
18. VfB Stuttgart 7 12-15 3 


XLsport ​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*PD: a Barcelona hazai pályán fogadja a listavezetőt*
2010. 10. 16. 03.15


<RIGHT> 






*A negyedik az első ellen, vagyis a 13 ponttal álló címvédő FC Barcelona a 16 pontjával listavezető FC Valenciával csap össze a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójában.*

A szombati rangadó tétje komoly: az éllovas esetleges sikerével ellépne egyik legfőbb üldözőjétől, ráadásul a Barca jelentősebb hátrányba kerülhet az örök rivális, jelenleg a Primera Divisiónban 14 pontjával a harmadik pozíciót elfoglaló Real Madriddal szemben. A katalánok elitalakulata hazai pályán különösképpen nem engedhet(ne) meg magának botlást, a győzelmi szándék azonban önmagában kevés, kell hozzá például a csapat két - egyformán Európa és világbajnok - alapembere, a sérüléssel bajlódó irányító, Xavi és a befejezőcsatár David Villa. Gyaníthatóan "összedrótozzák" őket a meccsre, aminek pikáns ízt ad, hogy a Barcelona-újonc Villa először játszik volt együttese ellen. A vendégeknél ugyanakkor a jelek szerint hiányozni fog az ördöngös cseleiről ismert villámgyors szélső, a maródi Joaquin, ami gyengíti a Valencia nyerési esélyeit a Camp Nou Stadionban. 
A fővárosi királyi gárda dobogós helyének megtartásával idegenben próbálkozik, s izzadságosnak ígérkező kilencven perc vár rá a harcos középcsapat Málaga otthonában. Különösen, hogy a még veretlen madridi együttesnél kétséges a bokájával bajlódó válogatott védő, Sergio Ramos játéka, bár az ő pótlása - lévén roppant erős a Real kerete - nem jelenthet megoldhatatlan gondot a szakvezetés számára.
A magyar válogatott Vadócz Krisztiánt foglalkoztató Osasuna vasárnap a szebb napokat látott, jelenleg sereghajtó Deportivo La Corunánál vizitál, míg a 15 ponttal második Villarreal a forduló zárómeccsén az újonc Herculés pályáján lép fel.

* Primera División, 7. forduló:
szombat:
*Atlético Madrid-Getafe 18 ó
FC Barcelona-Valencia 20
Málaga-Real Madrid 22

* vasárnap:
*Deportivo La Coruna-Osasuna 17 ó
Levante-Real Sociedad 17
Real Mallorca-Espanyol 17
Racing Santander-Almería 17
Athletic Bilbao-Real Zaragoza 19
Sporting Gijón-Sevilla 21
* hétfő:
*Herculés-Villarreal 21 ó

*Az állás:
* 1. Valencia 6 11-4 16
 2. Villarreal 6 12-4 15
3. Real Madrid 6 12-2 14
4. Barcelona 6 10-5 13
5. Sevilla 6 10-6 11
6. Getafe 6 11-8 10
7. Atlético Madrid 6 10-7 10
8. Espanyol 6 5-9 9
9. Real Mallorca 6 5-6 8
10. Málaga 6 12-12 7
11. Athletic Bilbao 6 9-9 7
12. Herculés 6 5-6 7
13. Real Sociedad 6 6-9 7
14. Almería 6 5-5 6
15. Osasuna 6 4-6 5
16. Sporting Gijón 6 6-11 5
17. Levante 6 5-11 5
18. Racing Santander 6 3-8 4
19. Real Zaragoza 6 5-10 3
20. Deportivo La Coruna 6 3-11 3​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Idén Litvánia lesz a válogatott utolsó ellenfele*
2010. 10. 15. 21.48


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*November 17-én hazai környezetben Litvánia elleni mérkőzésen búcsúzik a 2010-es esztendőtől a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott.*

 A magyar szövetség honlapja pénteken arról számolt be, hogy megállapodás megszületett, de a találkozó pontos helyszínéről még zajlanak az egyeztetések.
 Litvánia jelenleg a 42. pozíciót foglalja el a FIFA világranglistáján, kilenc hellyel megelőzve a magyar válogatottat. A litvánok három mérkőzést játszottak eddig az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat I csoportjában, a cseheket idegenben győzték le 1-0-ra, a skótokkal gól nélküli döntetlent játszottak hazai pályán, míg Spanyolországban 3-1-es vereséget szenvedtek.
​
<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​XLsport -

*Monicomp Liga: a sereghajtót verte az Újpest*
2010. 10. 15. 21.06 


<RIGHT> 






*Az Újpest hazai pályán - és a zártkapus meccse után immár saját közönsége előtt - sima, kétgólos győzelmet aratott a sereghajtó és a mezőnyben egyedüliként nyeretlen Szombathelyi Haladás felett a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójának pénteki mérkőzésén.*

Ezzel biztossá vált, hogy a csapat és a szakmai stáb nem teljesíti a klubvezetés ultimátumát, mely szerint legalább négy pontot kellett volna szereznie a zöld-fehéreknek a mostani és a következő mérkőzésen, s ennek nyomán vélhetően Csertői Aurél vezetőedzőnek távoznia kell majd.

* Monicomp Liga, 10. forduló:*​*
Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 3-1 (0-0)
​*Szusza Ferenc Stadion, 4000 néző, v.: Veizer

* gólszerzők*: Tisza (51.), Rajczi (73.), Barczi (75.), illetve Lattenstein (81.)
*sárga lap:* Mitrovic (39.), Szokol (45.), Takács Z. (72.), illetve Irhás (11.), Tóth P. (89.)

* Újpest FC:
*Balajcza - Szokol, Takács Z., Vermes, Pollák - Simek (Barczi, 69.), Mitrovic, Egerszegi (Matos, 77.), Simon K. - Tisza (Böőr, 82.), Rajczi

* Szombathelyi Haladás:
*Rózsa - Schimmer, Guzmics, Lengyel D., Tóth P. - Simon Á., Molnár B. (Rajos, 61.), Irhás - Nagy G. (Lattenstein, 61.), Oross (Fodrek, 67.), Sipos N.

Az Újpest - a várakozásnak megfelelően - fölényben futballozott, de az első félidőben mégsem sikerült vezetést szereznie. A szünet után viszont a hazaiak érvényesítették a nagyobb tudásukat, s megérdemelt győzelmet arattak.​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>



*Monicomp Liga: vendégként nyert Győrben a Pápa*
2010. 10. 15. 19.21


<RIGHT> 






*A Pápa egygólos győzelmet aratott az előző kiírásban bronzérmes Győr vendégeként a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*

* Monicomp Liga, 10. forduló:*​*
Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 0-1 (0-0)
​*Győr, 2000 néző, v.: Berger
* gólszerző*: Abwo (81.)
* kiállítva*: Djordjevic (78.)
* sárga lap:* Trajkovic (8.), Djordjevic (64., 78.), illetve Maric (38.), Farkas A. (44.)

* Győr:
*Stevanovic - Tokody (Fehér, 29.), Djordjevic, Stanisic, Szabó O. - Bouguerra, Pilibaitis, Trajkovic (Ganugrava, 62.), Völgyi (Ceolin, 61.), Koltai - Aleksidze

* Pápa:
*Szűcs L. - Takács P., Supic, Farkas A., Németh M. - Rebryk (Quintero, 87.), Gyömbér, Bárányos, Heffler N. (Tóth N., 91.) - Zulevs (Abwo, 58.), Maric

Az első félidő rendkívül alacsony színvonalú játékot hozott, a kapuk alig forogtak veszélyben. Szünet után sem sokat változott a játék színvonala, egymás hibáiból éltek a csapatok, a valamivel szervezettebben játszó Pápa végül megérdemelten győzött.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Monicomp Liga: a címvédő Debrecen az MTK-nál vendégeskedik*
2010. 10. 15. 03.40


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Debrecen a Hidegkuti Stadionban, az MTK vendégeként lép pályára szombaton, a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójában.*

A fővárosi kék-fehérek jól kezdték a szezont, de legutóbbi két mérkőzésükön vereséget szenvedtek (Ferencváros, Kaposvár), ráadásul öt gólt kaptak, miközben egyet sem rúgtak. A címvédő hajdúságiak jelenleg az ötödikek, s az MTK elleni találkozóval készülhetnek fel az újabb nemzetközi megmérettetésre; az Európa Ligában jövő csütörtökön a magyar válogatott Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató holland PSV Eindhovent látják vendégül a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.
A forduló pénteki nyitómérkőzésén az előző idényben bronzérmes Győr fogadja a Pápa alakulatát, Újpestre - ahol a zártkapus büntetés után ismét lehetnek nézők a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban - pedig a sereghajtó Szombathelyi Haladás látogat.
Az éllovas Videoton a vasárnapi záró összecsapáson hazai pályán játszik a hatodik Paks ellen, míg a - fehérváriak mögött egy ponttal lemaradva - második Kaposvár a Ferencváros vendége lesz szombaton.

* NB I, 10. forduló:
péntek:
*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 17 ó, v.: Berger
Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 19, v.: Veizer

* szombat:
*MTK Budapest - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó, v.: Kassai
Vasas-Szolnoki MÁV FC 17, v.: Szilasi
BFC Siófok-ZTE FC 17, v.: Vad II
Budapest Honvéd - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 17, v.: Szabó Zs.
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30, v.: Bede

* vasárnap:
*Videoton FC-Paksi FC 17:30 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó

* Az állás:
**1. Videoton FC 9 6 2 1 19-9 20 pont
*2. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 6 1 2 17-10 19
3. Budapest Honvéd 9 5 1 3 14-11 16
4. Ferencváros 9 5 1 3 16-15 16
5. DVSC-TEVA 9 4 2 3 18-15 14
6. Paksi FC  9 4 2 3 15-12 14
7. ZTE FC 9 4 2 3 14-13 14
8. MTK Budapest 9 4 2 3 12-12 14
9. Újpest FC 9 3 4 2 13-7 13
10. BFC Siófok 9 3 4 2 12-8 13
11. Győri ETO 9 3 3 3 12-10 12
12. Lombard FC Pápa 9 3 1 5 17-18 10
13. Vasas 9 3 1 5 13-21 10
14. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 9 2 0 7 13-23 6
15. Szolnoki MÁV 9 1 2 6 6-18 5
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 9 0 4 5 7-16 4​<CENTER></CENTER>





*BL: hétgólos vereséggel búcsúzott az MTK női csapata*
2010. 10. 14. 22.54


<RIGHT> 






*Az MTK női labdarúgócsapata csütörtökön 7-0-ra kikapott az angol Everton vendégeként, így kiesett a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjének második körében.*


A nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért rendezett párharc első, budapesti felvonásán gól nélküli döntetlen született.




*Serie A: "könnyű falatok" várnak a nagyokra*
2010. 10. 16. 02.07 


<RIGHT> 






*A nagycsapatokra elméletben könnyű, ugyanakkor rendkívül fontos mérkőzések várnak az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójában.*

A nyitómérkőzésén a negyedik helyen álló AC Milan az idény egyik meglepetéscsapatát, a Chievót látja vendégül. A piros-feketéknél sérülését követően ismét bevethető a brazil Pato, aki a válogatottban már megmutatta, hogy visszanyerte régi formáját: az irániak, majd az ukránok ellen is betalált. 
A címvédő Internazionalének korántsem jött jól a bajnoki szünet, ugyanis az argentin válogatott barátságos mérkőzésén két meghatározó futballistáját, Diego Militót, valamint Esteban Cambiassót is elveszítette, ez pedig nem túl jó előjel a Cagliari otthonában sorra kerülő vasárnapi találkozó előtt.
Nagy kérdés, hogy az AS Romanak sikerült-e rendezni sorait a pihenő időszakban: a Farkasok az utolsó előtti helyen szerénykednek, szombat este pedig a Genoát fogadják. A vendégeknél ott lehet a csapatban Rudolf Gergely is, aki a San Marino elleni Eb-selejtezőn két gólt szerzett.
Koman Vladimir csapata, a Sampdoria ezúttal a Fiorentinát látja vendégül, míg a Juventus a Leccét fogadja.

* Serie A, 7. forduló:
szombat:
*AC Milan-Chievo 18 ó
AS Roma-Genoa 20:45

* vasárnap:
*Cagliari-Internazionale 12:30 ó
Brescia-Udinese 15
Catania-Napoli 15
Cesena-Parma 15
Juventus-Lecce 15
Palermo-Bologna 15
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 15
Bari-Lazio 20:45

* Az állás:
* 1. Lazio 6 8-5 13
 2. Internazionale 6 8-3 11
3. Napoli 6 12-8 11
4. AC Milan 6 8-4 11
5. Chievo 6 8-5 10
6. Brescia 6 7-8 9
7. Juventus 6 12-9 8
8. Palermo 6 10-9 8
9. Catania 6 7-6 8
10. Genoa 6 6-7 8
11. Bari 6 6-9 8
12. Lecce 6 5-8 8
13. Cagliari 6 7-5 7
14. Sampdoria 6 7-6 7
15. Bologna 6 7-8 7
16. Cesena 6 4-7 7
17. Fiorentina 6 6-7 5
18. Parma 6 5-7 5
19. AS Roma 6 5-11 5
20. Udinese 6 3-9 4


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Nem lesznek ott a díjátadón a spanyol válogatottak*
2010. 10. 16. 08.06


<RIGHT> 






*Nem vesz részt az Asztúria Hercege-díjátadón a világbajnok spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott több tagja, ugyanakkor Vincente del Bosque szövetségi kapitány nem hagyja ki az október 22-i ünnepséget.*

A Real Madrid és a Barcelona jelezte: nem engedi el a futballistáit, mivel másnap bajnoki meccset kell játszaniuk.
A világbajnok együttes az ibériai Nobel-díjként számon tartott elismerést kapja, miután a szavazáson nagy fölénnyel megelőzte a spanyol Edurne Pasaban hegymászónőt és az etióp Haile Gebrselassie többszörös olimpiai és világbajnok hosszútávfutót.

Az Asztúria Hercege kitüntetés 50 ezer eurós pénzjutalommal jár és minden évben nyolc kategóriában osztják ki. Korábban a sportolók közül többek között a kilencszeres olimpiai bajnok amerikai atléta, Carl Lewis, a szintén ötkarikás bajnok, sokszoros Grand Slam-győztes német teniszező, Steffi Graf, valamint a hétszeres Forma-1-es világbajnok, német Michael Schumacher részesült az elismerésben.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Monicomp Liga: gól nélkül a rangadó a Hidegkútiban*
2010. 10. 16. 17.10 


<RIGHT> 






*Gól nélküli döntetlent ért el hazai pályán az MTK a címvédő Debreceni VSC ellen a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójának szombat délutáni mérkőzésén.*

*  Monicomp Liga, 10. forduló:
MTK Budapest – DVSC-TEVA 0-0
*​*
*Hidegkuti stadion, 600 néző, v.: Kassai
*sárga lap:* Vukadinovic (43.), Tischler (52.), Sütő (61.), illetve Varga (79.), Kiss Z. (90.), Simac (92.)

* MTK Budapest:
*Szatmári – Vukadinovic, Szekeres, Sütő (Kelemen, 78.), Vadnai – Kanta, Vukmir, Szabó Á. (Eppel, 91.), Pátkai – Könyves (Csiki, 66.), Tischler

* DVSC-TEVA:
*Malinauskas – Nagy Z., Simac, Mijadinoski, Laczkó – Szakály (Szilágyi, 69.), Kiss Z., Varga, Czvitkovics – Yannick (Kulcsár, a szünetben), Coulibaly (Kabát, a szünetben)
Kevés izgalmat hozott a találkozó első félideje, amely - a szervezők beszámolója szerint - a televíziós közvetítés csúszása miatt bő negyedórás késéssel kezdődött. Sem a hazai, sem a vendégkapu nem forgott veszélyben, a játék a félidő jelentős részében a mezőnyben folyt.
Herczeg András a szünetben kettős cserével frissítette a debreceni együttest, amely a második játékrészben sokkal veszélyesebben futballozott, gólt azonban nem sikerült szereznie. Az MTK az utolsó tíz percre pörgött fel, de ez kevés volt a győzelemhez.


*Labdarúgó NB II: nyert a keleti listavezető*
2010. 10. 16. 16.44


<RIGHT> 






*A Keleten éllovas Nyíregyháza szombaton egygólos győzelmet aratott a vendég DVSC második csapata felett a Ness Hungary labdarúgó NB II 10. fordulójában.*

* Ness Hungary, 10. forduló:
Keleti csoport:
*​*
*Cegléd-Újpest FC II 1-3 (1-0)
Hajdúböszörmény-REAC 0-1 (0-0)
Kazincbarcika-Békéscsaba 0-3 (0-3)
Dunakanyar-Vác - Vecsés 1-0 (0-0)
Nyíregyháza Spartacus - DVSC-TEVA II 1-0 (0-0)

*Nyugati csoport*:
Baja-Barcs 3-0 (1-0)
Ajka-Győri ETO FC II 1-2 (0-1)
Kaposvölgye-Budapest Honvéd II 0-0
Videoton FC II-FC Tatabánya 3-1 (1-1)

* később:
*Gyirmót-Veszprém 17 ó
Pécs-Budaörs 17 ó
​
XLsport - Mti
​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Monicomp Liga: góllövőlista és tabella*
2010. 10. 17. 04.41


<RIGHT>






*A labdarúgó NB I góllövőlistája:*
*8 gólos:*
Alves (Videoton)

*6 gólos:*
Ferenczi (Vasas)

*5 gólos:*
Montvai (Paks), Rajcomar (ZTE), Rajczi (Újpest), Schembri (Ferencváros), Tischler (MTK)
*4 gólos:*
Abass (Honvéd), Heffler (Pápa), Kabát (DVSC), Oláh (Kaposvár), Sowunmi (Siófok), Tisza (Újpest)
*3 gólos:*
Abwo (Pápa), Aleksidze (Győr), Alex (Szolnok), Bartha (Paks), Bárányos (Pápa), Cvitkovics (DVSC), Heinz (Ferencváros), Jawad (Kaposvár), Kamber (ZTE), Kanta (MTK), Koltai (Győr), Lázok (Vasas), Litsingi (Kecskemét), Maric (Pápa), Pavicevic (ZTE), Pavlovic (Kaposvár), Tököli (Kecskemét)
*2 gólos:*
Arnaut (Vasas), Balázs Zs. (ZTE), Ceolin (Győr), Coira (Honvéd), Coulibaly (DVSC), Elek (Videoton), Foxi (Kecskemét), Gáspár (Vasas), Graszl (Siófok), Grúz (Kaposvár), Gyagya (Kecskemét), Gyömbér (Pápa), Homma (Siófok), Kenesei (Haladás), Némedi (Kecskemét), Remili (Szolnok), Rouani (Honvéd), Rósa (Ferencváros), Rudnevs (ZTE), Rufino (Honvéd), Sándor (Videoton), Takács P. (Pápa), Tóth P. (Haladás), Tököli (Kecskemét), Trajkovic (Győr), Tusori (Siófok), Vayer (Paks), Vujovic (Videoton)
*1 gólos:*
Abdi (Ferencváros), Andrezinho (Ferencváros), Balogh (Kecskemét), Balogh B. (Újpest), Barczi (Újpest), Benounes (Vasas), Botis (Honvéd), Bogunovic (ZTE), Bojtor (Honvéd), Böde (Paks), Csizmadia (Ferencváros), Dombi (DVSC), Gál (MTK), Germán (Pápa), Gosztonyi (Videoton), Gujic (Kaposvár), Hajdú (Honvéd), Katona (Vasas), Kiss T. (Paks), Kiss Z. (DVSC), Könyves (MTK), Kulcsár T. (DVSC), Kulcsár K. (Kaposvár), Kulcsár D. (FTC), Laczkó (DVSC), Lattenstein (Haladás), Lengyel (Haladás), Lengyel B. (Szolnok), Lipták (Videoton), Lukács K. (Siófok), Mitrovic (Újpest), Nikolic (Videoton), Novák (Siófok), Pál (MTK), Peric (Kaposvár), Pilibaitis (Győr), Pintér Á. (MTK), Polonkai (Videoton), Rebryk (Pápa), Sadjo (Honvéd), Schimmer (Haladás), Sifter (Paks), Simek (Újpest), Simon (Kecskemét), Simon K. (Újpest), Simon (ZTE), Sipeki (Paks), Sipos (Haladás), Stanic (DVSC), Szakály P. (DVSC), Szilágyi (DVSC), Tajthy (Újpest), Takács Á. (Honvéd), Tokody (Győr), Varga R. (ZTE), Vasiljevic (Videoton), Yannick (DVSC), Zsók (Kaposvár)
*öngól:*
Grúz (Kaposvár, az Újpest ellen), Horváth G. (Videoton, a DVSC ellen), Kovács G. (ZTE, a Kaposvár ellen), Pető (Szolnok, a Vasas ellen), Sütő (MTK, a Ferencváros ellen kétszer), Szabó (Paks, a Ferencváros ellen)


*A labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 10. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*

MTK Budapest - DVSC-TEVA 0-0
Vasas-Szolnoki MÁV FC 3-0
BFC Siófok-ZTE FC 0-4
Budapest Honvéd - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 1-2
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-0

*pénteken játszották:*
Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 0-1
Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 3-1

*A forduló további programja, vasárnap:*
Videoton FC-Paksi FC 17:30 ó

*Az állás:*
*1. Videoton FC 9 6 2 1 19- 9 20 pont*
2. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 6 1 3 17-11 19
3. Ferencváros 10 6 1 3 17-15 19
4. ZTE FC 10 5 2 3 18-13 17
5. Budapest Honvéd 10 5 1 4 15-13 16
6. Újpest FC 10 4 4 2 16- 8 16
7. DVSC-TEVA 10 4 3 3 18-15 15
8. MTK Budapest 10 4 3 3 12-12 15
9. Paksi FC 9 4 2 3 15-12 14
10. Lombard FC Pápa 10 4 1 5 18-18 13
11. Vasas 10 4 1 5 16-21 13
12. BFC Siófok 10 3 4 3 12-12 13
13. Győri ETO 10 3 3 4 12-11 12
14. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 10 3 - 7 15-24 9
15. Szolnoki MÁV 10 1 2 7 6-21 5
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 10 - 4 6 8-19 4

*Korábbi eredmények:*

*1. forduló (július 31-augusztus 1.):* BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 1-1, Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 0-0, Debreceni VSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa 2-0, MTK Budapest - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-2, ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi FC 3-5, Vasas-Budapest Honvéd 3-2, Ferencváros-Paksi FC 2-1, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 0-0
*2. forduló (augusztus 6-8.):* Paksi FC - DVSC-TEVA 2-2, Győri ETO FC-BFC Siófok 1-0, Videoton FC-Vasas 3-0, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Újpest FC 0-1, Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 1-2, Lombard Pápa-Szolnoki MÁV FC 0-0, Szombathelyi Haladás-ZTE FC 0-0, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Ferencváros 1-2
*3. forduló (augusztus 13-15.):* Vasas-Győri ETO FC 2-1, ZTE FC-Lombard FC Pápa 3-1, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Paksi FC 3-1, MTK Budapest-Videoton FC 0-3, DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE-Ereco 6-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Szombathelyi Haladás 1-0, BFC Siófok-Újpest FC 1-1, Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 1-3
4. forduló (augusztus 20-22.): Budapest Honvéd - DVSC-TEVA 1-0, Győri ETO FC-MTK Budapest 1-1, Videoton FC-Ferencváros 1-1, Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-0, Paksi FC-ZTE 2-2, Újpest FC-Vasas 2-2, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Szolnoki MÁV 4-2, Lombard Pápa-Szombathelyi Haladás 5-1 
*5. forduló (augusztus 27-szeptember 1.):* Szolnoki MÁV FC-Budapest Honvéd 0-2, ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 2-1, Szombathelyi Haladás-Paksi FC 1-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa 3-2, Vasas-BFC Siófok 3-0, MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 1-0, DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 3-1, Ferencváros-Győri ETO FC 3-0
*6. forduló (szeptember 10-12.):* Videoton FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 3-1, Budapest Honvéd-ZTE FC 1-0, Újpest FC-Ferencváros 6-0, BFC Siófok-MTK Budapest 0-0, Vasas-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-3, Győri ETO FC - DVSC-TEVA 3-0, Paksi FC-Lombard Pápa 4-0, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Szombathelyi Haladás 1-0
*7. forduló (szeptember 16-19.):* DVSC-TEVA - Újpest FC 1-1, Szolnoki MÁV FC-Győri ETO FC 0-3, Ferencváros-BFC Siófok 1-2, Szombathelyi Haladás-Budapest Honvéd 1-1, Lombard Pápa - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 4-1, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Paksi FC 1-2, MTK Budapest-Vasas 4-0, ZTE FC-Videoton FC 1-2
*8. forduló (szeptember 24-26.):* BFC Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 4-1, Győri ETO FC-ZTE FC 0-1, Budapest Honvéd-Lombard Pápa 2-4, Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Paksi FC 0-1, Videoton FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 3-1, Újpest FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 1-0, Vasas-Ferencváros 1-3, MTK Budapest-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-2
*9. forduló (október 1-3.):* DVSC-TEVA - Vasas 3-1, Szolnoki MÁV FC-BFC Siófok 0-4, ZTE FC-Újpest FC 2-1, Szombathelyi Haladás-Győri ETO FC 3-3, Paksi FC-Budapest Honvéd 0-1, Kaposvári Rákóczi - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 2-1, Lombard Pápa-Videoton FC 1-2, Ferencváros-MTK Budapest 3-0


*Primera División: hátrányból nyert a Barcelona*
2010. 10. 16. 22.30


<RIGHT>






*A címvédő FC Barcelona egygólos hátrányból fordítva győzött a Valencia ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén.*


*Primera División, 7. forduló:*
*FC Barcelona-Valencia 2-1 (0-1)*
*gól:* Iniesta (47.), Puyol (63.), illetve Hernandez (38.)


*Serie A: Rudolf első élvonalbeli gólja is kevés volt a Roma ellen*
2010. 10. 16. 23.01


<RIGHT>






*Rudolf Gergely megszerezte pályafutása első gólját az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság élvonalában, azonban csapata, a Genoa kikapott 2-1-re az AS Roma vendégeként a 7. forduló szombati esti mérkőzésén.*

A magyar válogatott csatár a szünetben csereként lépett pályára, s a hazaiak kétgólos vezetésénél előbb a keresztlécet találta el, majd a 78. percben szépített, azonban együttesének már nem sikerült egyenlítenie.

*Serie A, 7. forduló:*
*AS Roma-Genoa 2-1 (1-0)*
*gól:* Borriello (34.), Brighi (53.), *illetve Rudolf (78.)*


*Zidane Mourinhót választotta Florentino Perez helyett*
2010. 10. 17. 08.17 


<RIGHT> 






*Zinedine Zidane megerősítette, hogy nem folytatja munkáját Florentino Perez elnöki tanácsadójaként, mert inkább José Mourinho vezetőedzőt igyekszik segíteni a jövőben a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatánál.*

*"Az idény kezdete óta sokkal többet vagyok a portugál mesterrel, mint az elnökkel és ez a jövőben még inkább így lesz" *- mondta a Europe 1 francia rádiónak a klub korábbi futballistája.
A játékosként a francia válogatottal világ- és Európa-bajnok Zidane szerint az együttműködés pontos formáját az elkövetkezendő hetekben fogják kidolgozni, de amolyan összetartó kapocs lesz az elnök és az első csapat között.​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Kellene az Internek Messi, de túl sokba kerül*
2010. 10. 17. 08.18 


<RIGHT> 






*Massimo Moratti, az Internazionale elnöke azt mondta, örömmel leigazolnák Lionel Messit, az FC Barcelona argentin sztárlabdarúgóját, de nem tudják megfizetni az árát.*

"Több mint százmillió euróba kerülne" - fogalmazott Moratti a Sky Sport csatornának adott nyilatkozatában.
Az elnök azzal indította el a lavinát, hogy egy gyerekrendezvényen eleresztett egy viccet, miszerint a téli átigazolási időszakban megszerzi a dél-amerikai csillagot.
Rafael Benítez, az Inter vezetőedzője azonnal "kapcsolt":

* "Ha az elnök meg akarja venni Messit, én nem ellenzem."*
* Moratti aztán elsimította az ügyet:
"Mint Inter-drukker pokoli jó lenne a sorainkban tudni Liót, elnökként viszont be kell ismernem, ez nagyon nehéz dió lenne."
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​
<CENTER></CENTER>
XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Labdarúgó NB I: Eredmények és tabella*
2010. 10. 18. 03.46


* <RIGHT> *
*



*
*A Videoton hazai pályán begyűjtötte a három pontot a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga tizedik fordulójának vasárnap esti zárómérkőzésén, ezzel stabilan őrzi vezető pozícióját a tabellán.*

A címvédő Debrecen gólnélküli döntetlent játszott szombaton a Hidegkuti Stadionban az MTK-val, míg a Ferencváros hazai környezetben győzött jelenlegi edzője, Prukner László volt alakulata ellen, s ezzel a harmadik helyen áll.
A nyeretlen Haladás pénteken kikapott a fővárosban az Újpesttől, emiatt Csertői Aurélnak távoznia kellett a csapat éléről, majd helyét vasárnap az eddig a másodosztályú Szigetszentmiklósi TK-t irányító Aczél Zoltán vette át.

*Eredmények:
vasárnap: 
Videoton FC-Paksi FC 2-1 *​*​​** szombaton játszották:
*MTK Budapest - DVSC-TEVA 0-0
Vasas-Szolnoki MÁV FC 3-0
BFC Siófok-ZTE FC 0-4
Budapest Honvéd - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 1-2
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-0​ * pénteken játszották:
*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa 0-1
Újpest FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 3-1

*Az állás:
 1. Videoton FC 10 7 2 1 21-10 23 pont
* 2. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 6 1 3 17-11 19
3. Ferencváros 10 6 1 3 17-15 19
4. ZTE FC 10 5 2 3 18-13 17
5. Budapest Honvéd 10 5 1 4 15-13 16
6. Újpest FC 10 4 4 2 16- 8 16
7. DVSC-TEVA 10 4 3 3 18-15 15
8. MTK Budapest 10 4 3 3 12-12 15
9. Paksi FC 10 4 2 4 16-14 14
10. Lombard FC Pápa 10 4 1 5 18-18 13
11. Vasas 10 4 1 5 16-21 13
12. BFC Siófok 10 3 4 3 12-12 13
13. Győri ETO 10 3 3 4 12-11 12
14. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 10 3 - 7 15-24 9
15. Szolnoki MÁV 10 1 2 7 6-21 5
16. Szombathelyi Haladás 10 - 4 6 8-19 4


 * A 11. forduló programja:
*​*
* *október 22., péntek:
*Paksi FC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó
ZTE FC-Vasas 19 ó
​
 * október 23., szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV FC-MTK Budapest 13 ó
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO- Videoton FC 15 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-BFC Siófok 17 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 17 ó
Lombard Pápa-Újpest FC 17:30 ó
​
* október 24., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Ferencváros 17:30 ó​

*Az Inter a Cagliari vendégeként nyert*
2010. 10. 17. 14.37


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Internazionale látogatóként szerezte meg mindhárom pontot a Cagliari ellenében az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának vasárnap kora délutáni nyitómérkőzésén.*

A találkozót kínos közjáték zavarta meg: alig három perccel a kezdés után a játékvezető rasszista rigmusok miatt megállította a játékot, amely mintegy három perccel később azt követően folytatódhatott, hogy hangosbeszélőn keresztül a sértő bekiabálások abbahagyására szólították fel a szélsőséges drukkereket.
Nem éppen szokványos előélete volt a szombati, AS Roma-Genoa (2-1) bajnokinak: a hatóságok őrizetbe vették a hazai együttessel rivalizáló ugyancsak fővárosi élcsapat, a Lazio szurkolótáborának három tagját. A vasárnapi közlés szerint a huszonéves drukkereket még a meccs előtt gyűjtötték be, mivel veszélyes, fegyvernek minősülő tárgyakat találtak náluk. 

*eredmény, Serie A, 7. forduló:*
Cagliari-Internazionale 0-1 (0-1)

gól: Eto,o (39.)

* szombaton játszották:*
AS Roma-Genoa 2-1 (1-0)

g: Borriello (34.), Brighi (53.), illetve Rudolf (78.)
AC Milan-Chievo 3-1 (2-0)

g: Pato (18., 30.), Robinho (90.), illetve Ibrahimovic (70., öngól)

* később:*
Brescia-Udinese 15
Catania-Napoli 15
Cesena-Parma 15
Juventus-Lecce 15
Palermo-Bologna 15
Sampdoria-Fiorentina 15
Bari-Lazio 20:45


*Kikapott a Sevilla a Gijóntól*
2010. 10. 17. 23.06


<RIGHT> 






*A Sevilla kétgólos vereséget szenvedett vasárnap este a Sporting Gijóntól a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hetedik fordulójában.*

*Primera División, 7. forduló:
*Sporting Gijón-Sevilla 2-0 (1-0)
gól: Sangoy (6.), Castro (51.)

*korábban:
*Real Mallorca-Espanyol 0-1 (0-1)
g: Garcia (32., 11-esből)
piros lap: Osvaldo (35., Espanyol)
Deportivo La Coruna-Osasuna 0-0
piros lap: Camunas (34., Osasuna) 
Levante-Real Sociedad 2-1 (0-0)
g: Del Horno (59.), Caicedo (65.), illetve Sarpong (78.)

Racing Santander-Almería 1-0 (1-0)
g: Munitis (32.) 
Athletic Bilbao-Real Zaragoza 2-1 (2-0)
g: Iraola (11.), Llorente (23.), illetve Braulio (94.)
piros lap: Pintér Ádám (53., Real Zaragoza) 
szombaton játszották:
Málaga-Real Madrid 1-4 (0-2)
g: Stadsgaard (55.) illetve Higuaín (30., 65.), Ronaldo (45., 50. - a másodikat 11-esből)
FC Barcelona-Valencia 2-1 (0-1)
g: Iniesta (47.), Puyol (63.), illetve Hernandez (38.)
Atlético Madrid-Getafe 2-0 (1-0)
g: Simao (38.), Costa (73.)

* hétfőn játsszák:
Herculés-Villarreal 21 ó*

* Az állás:
1. Real Madrid 7 16- 3 17
* 2. Barcelona 7 12- 6 16
2. Valencia 7 12- 6 16
4. Villarreal 6 12- 4 15
5. Atletico Madrid 7 12- 7 13
6. Espanyol 7 6- 9 12
7. Sevilla 7 10- 8 11
8. Athletic Bilbao 7 11-10 10
8. Getafe 7 11-10 10
10. Real Mallorca 7 5- 7 8
11. Sporting Gijon 7 8-11 8
12. Levante 7 7-12 8
13. Hercules 6 5- 6 7
14. Malaga 7 13-16 7
15. Real Sociedad 7 7-11 7
16. Racing Santander 7 4- 8 7
17. Almeria 7 5- 6 6
18. Osasuna 7 4- 6 6
19. Deportivo La Coruna 7 3-11 4
20. Real Zaragoza 7 6-12 3


*Lyoni siker a Lille-lel szemben*
2010. 10. 17. 23.20


<RIGHT> 






*Az Olympique Lyon hazai pályán magabiztosan győzött vasárnap este a Lille ellen a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság kilencedik fordulójában.*

*Eredmények:
*Olympique Lyon-Lille 3-1
korábban:
Nice - Saint-Etienne 2-1 
Lens-Rennes 0-0
Lorient-Valenciennes 2-1

* szombaton játszották:
*Auxerre-Girondins Bordeaux 0-1
Brest - Arles-Avignon 0-0
Caen-Monaco 0-0
Olympique Marseille-Nancy 1-0
Montpellier-Sochaux 2-0
Toulouse - Paris Saint-Germain 0-2

*Az élcsoport: 1. Rennes 19 pont,* 2. Saint-Etienne 17, 3. Paris Saint-Germain 15



​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Az etikai bizottság előtt a korrupciógyanús tagok*
2010. 10. 18. 20.29


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) végrehajtó bizottságának két tagját is a szervezet etikai bizottsága elé állítják, mivel a gyanú szerint kenőpénzt kértek szavazatukért cserébe.*

A FIFA hétfőn megkezdte az ügyben a hivatalos eljárást.
A "lebuktató akciót" a Sunday Times című napilap rendezte meg: a brit újság vasárnap arról számolt be, hogy a FIFA egyes tisztviselői pénzt kértek azért, hogy a 2018-as, illetve 2022-es világbajnokság helyszínének kiválasztásakor az adott országra voksoljanak.
Amos Adamu, a FIFA végrehajtó bizottságának nigériai tagja állítólag 570 ezer euróra tartott igényt cserébe a támogatásáért. Az újság rejtett kamerával felvette, amikor a magukat egy amerikai konzorcium lobbistáinak kiadó újságírók és Amadu találkozóján utóbbi garantálta a voksot az Egyesült Államoknak az említett összeg ellenében.
A tahiti Reynald Temarii, a FIFA alelnöke, egyben az óceániai szövetség elnöke pedig 1,6 millió eurót kért hasonló körülmények között egy sportakadémia javára.
Amadu egyébként szintén nem saját céljaira, hanem négy műfüves pálya kialakítására kérte a pénzt a lap beszámolója szerint.

*A nemzetközi szövetség december 2-án, Zürichben dönt mind a 2018-as, mind a 2022-es világbajnokság helyszínéről.* 

A két csúcseseményre a legfrissebb állapotok szerint az oroszok jelentkeztek önállóan, míg Hollandia és Belgium, valamint Spanyolország és Portugália közösen kandidált. Az angolokat csupán a 2018-as rendezés érdekli, míg az Egyesült Államok mellett Katar, Japán, Ausztrália és a Koreai Köztársaság kizárólag a 2022-es eseményért verseng.


*Simon Antal a Szolnok új vezetőedzője*
2010. 10. 18. 16.49 


<RIGHT> 




*Simon Antal lett a labdarúgó NB I-ben 15. helyen álló Szolnoki MÁV FC új vezetőedzője.*


A 45 éves szakember érkezését hétfőn jelentették be a Monicomp Ligában újonc klub hivatalos honlapján.
Simon számára nem ismeretlen az egyesület, ugyanis 2004 tavaszától egy éven át irányította az akkor NB II-es együttest.
A gárda 11 forduló alatt mindössze egyetlen győzelmet szerzett a mostani bajnokságban, s öt ponttal az utolsó előtti helyen áll. A vezetőség a bennmaradás kiharcolását tűzte ki célul az új vezetőedzőnek.
A Szolnok szombaton az MTK-t fogadja.
Az eddigi edzőváltások a labdarúgó NB I 2010/11-es szezonjában:

szeptember 27., október 13.: Kecskeméti TE-ERECO: Urbányi István helyett Tomislav Sivic
október 4., október 18.: Szolnoki MÁV FC: Vágó Attila helyett Simon Antal
október 6-7., Vasas: Giovanni Dellacasa helyett Komjáti András
október 16-17., Szombathelyi Haladás: Csertői Aurél helyett Aczél Zoltán


*Bajnokok Ligája: Fabregas visszatérhet*
2010. 10. 18. 18.22


<RIGHT> 






*Felépült combsérüléséből Cesc Fabregas, az Arsenal labdarúgócsapatának kapitánya, így a világbajnok spanyol középpályás akár már a keddi, Sahtar Donyeck elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen is ott lehet az együttesben.*

"Cesc jól van, készen áll a játékra - nyilatkozta Arséne Wenger, a londoniak vezetőedzője. - Egyelőre még nem döntöttem el, hogy kezdő lesz, vagy sem, ugyanis ilyen hosszú kihagyást követően óvatosnak kell lenni." 
A 23 éves futballista szeptember közepén, a Sunderland otthonában játszott bajnokin dőlt ki a sorból.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*BL: a Rooney-ügyről híres Manchester török ellenfelet fogad*
2010. 10. 20. 03.43 


<RIGHT> 






*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportküzdelmeinek harmadik fordulójában, szerdán a címvédő Internazionale az angol Tottenham Hotspurt fogadja az A betűjelű csoportban.*

Az olasz bajnok legutóbbi tíz BL-mérkőzéséből nyolcat megnyert, ráadásul az angolok ellen kifejezetten megy a csapatnak, az elmúlt idényben például a szintén londoni Chelsea-t oda-vissza legyőzte.
A Tottenham története során eddig kétszer szerepelt Olaszországban, de győzni még nem tudott: két évvel ezelőtt az UEFA Kupában 2-0-ás vereséget szenvedett az Udinese vendégeként, 1972-ben pedig 1-1-es döntetlent ért el az AC Milan otthonában. 
A B csoportban a német Schalke 04 története során először lép pályára izraeli csapat ellen, amikor is a Hapoel Tel-Aviv lesz az ellenfél. A vendégek - akik először szerepelnek a BL főtábláján - még nem szereztek pontot a sorozatban. A kvartett másik mérkőzésén az eddig hibátlan francia Olympique Lyon a portugál Benficát fogadja.
A C csoportban az angol pontvadászatban csak botladozó Manchester United ezúttal a nullapontos török Bursaspor együttesét látja vendégül, s nagy kérdés, hogy a válogatott csatár, Wayne Rooney - akinek a vezetőedzővel, Sir Alex Fergusonnal támadt konfliktusától, és feltételezett távozásától hangos a szigetországi média - pályára lép-e az Old Trafford Stadionban.
A D csoportban a spanyol FC Barcelona odahaza a dán Köbenhavn ellen lép pályára, míg a görög Panathinaikosz az orosz Rubin Kazanyt fogadja.


*A keddi BL-meccsek eredményei*
2010. 10. 20. 02.31


<RIGHT> 






*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében a 3. forduló keddi mérkőzésein:*

* E csoport:
*Bayern München (német)-CFR Cluj (román) 3-2 (2-1)
AS Roma (olasz)-FC Basel (svájci) 1-3 (1-2)
* F csoport:
*Olympique Marseille (francia)-MSK Zilina (szlovák) 1-0 (0-0)
* G csoport:
*Real Madrid (spanyol)-AC Milan (olasz) 2-0 (2-0)
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-AJ Auxerre (francia) 2-1 (2-0)
* H csoport:
*Arsenal (angol)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 5-1 (2-0)
Braga (portugál)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 2-0 (1-0)
* korábban:
F csoport:
*Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Chelsea (angol) 0-2 (0-2)​<CENTER></CENTER>



*BL: otthon verte a Basel a Romát*
2010. 10. 19. 22.51 


<RIGHT> 






*Bő egy percen belül eldöntötte az AC Milan elleni keddi mérkőzés kimenetelét a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapata, amely a Bajnokok Ligája harmadik fordulójában Cristiano Ronaldo szabadrúgásgóljával és Mesut Özil megpattanó lövésével 2-0-ra győzött.*

A kilenc BEK, illetve BL elsőséggel rendelkező spanyol, valamint a hét győzelemmel büszkélkedő olasz elitklub összecsapásán lendületesen kezdtek a hazai közönség előtt játszó madridiak, majd biztos vezetésük birtokában is sok helyzetet alakítottak ki, miközben a milánói alakulatnak is akadtak gólszerzési lehetőségei.
Ugyanebben a csoportban, a G-ben az Ajax Amsterdam saját közönsége előtt legyőzte az Auxerre-t, ezzel pontszámban beérte a Milant.
Az E jelű négyesben a kolozsvári együttes vezetést szerzett ugyan Münchenben, de aztán két öngóllal a Bayernt juttatta vezetéshez, végül a legutóbb BL-döntős bajorok saját maguk is betaláltak. Rómában meglepetésre a Basel nyert.
Az F csoportban az Olympique Marseille-Zilina találkozón - melyet a BL-ben ezúttal bemutatkozó Vad István vezetett - hazai siker született, ugyanitt a Chelsea korábban két góllal verte Moszkvában a Szpartakot.
A negyedik, kedden pályára lépő kvartettben az Arsenal tovább folytatta a gólgyártást, eddigi kilenc találatához ötöt tett hozzá saját stadionjában a Sahtar Donyeck ellen, míg a Braga két találattal tartotta otthon a három pontot a Partizan Beograd ellenében.

* Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 3. forduló:
 E csoport:
Bayern München (német)-CFR Cluj (román) 3-2 (2-1)
gól*: Cadu (32., öngól), Panin (37., öngól), Gomez (77.), illetve Cadu (27.), Culio (86.)

*AS Roma (olasz)-FC Basel (svájci) 1-3 (1-2)
g:* Borriello (21.), illetve Frei (12.), Inkoom (43.), Cabral (93.)
* A csoport állása*: 1. Bayern München 9 pont, 2. Basel 3 (5-5), 3. Cluj 3 (5-6), 4. Roma 3 (3-6)

*F csoport:
Olympique Marseille (francia)-MSK Zilina (szlovák) 1-0 (0-0)
g:* Diawara (48.)

*korábban:
Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Chelsea (angol) 0-2 (0-2)
g:* Zsirkov (23.), Anelka (43.)

*A csoport állása*: 1. Chelsea 9 pont, 2. Moszkva 6, 3. Marseille 3, 4. Zilina 0

* G csoport:
Real Madrid (spanyol)-AC Milan (olasz) 2-0 (2-0)
g:* C. Ronaldo (13.), Özil (14.)

*Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-AJ Auxerre (francia) 2-1 (2-0)
g:* de Zeeuw (7.), Suarez (41.), illetve Birsa (56.)
*piros lap*: Ooijer (55.), illetve Oliech (85.), Mignot (90.)
* A csoport állása:* 1. Real Madrid 9 pont, 2. Milan 4 (3-3), 3. Ajax 4 (3-4), 4. Auxerre 0 

* H csoport:
Arsenal (angol)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 5-1 (2-0)
g:* Song (19.), Nasri (42.), Fabregas (60., 11-esből), Wilshere (66.), Chamakh (69.), illetve da Silva (82.)

*Braga (portugál)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 2-0 (1-0)
g:* Lima (35.), Matheus (90.)

* A csoport állása:* 1. Arsenal 9 pont, 2. Donyeck 6, 3. Braga 3, 4. Partizan 0​<CENTER></CENTER>



*A Real két perc alatt eldöntött mindent*
2010. 10. 19. 22.27


<RIGHT> 






*A Real Madrid két gyors góllal, már az első negyedórában lerendezte a mérkőzést az AC Milan ellen a G csoport rangadóján. Meglehetősen egyenlőtlen volt a meccs, a hazaiak könnyedén játszva esélyt sem hagytak a lassú és ötlettelen olasz vendégeknek. *

A tomboló hazai közönség előtt Fortuna is a királyiak kezét fogta, ugyanis már az első negyedórában két gólt szereztek. Pato talán kissé feleslegesen lökte fel Xabi Alonsót közvetlenül a tizenhatos vonala előtt. Vércseként várt három madridi is a lehetőségre, végül Ronaldo rúgta el a labdát, amely a felugró Ibrahimovic és Seedorf között a kapuba bal alsó sarkába vágódott. Erről bizony Amelia kapus nem tehetett. 
Ébrednie sem volt ideje a Milannak, máris jött az újabb hidegzuhany. Alig egy perccel az előző után Ronaldo rontott be balról, és passzolt középre Özilnek. A német nem sokat teketóriázott, máris a kapura tűzte a labdát, az pedig megpattant Bonerán, és lassan a kapuba hullott. 
A vezetés gyors megszerzése után sem lankadt a Real, sorra vezette támadásait. A bal oldal jóval aktívabb volt, mint a jobb, Cristiano Ronaldo állandóan megkeverte Nestáékat. A félidő felére feljavult a Milan, Seedorf révén nagy helyzete is akadt, ám a rutinos holland a kapu fölé bombázott. Hű képet ad a vendégek támadójátékáról, hogy hat lövésből csak Pirlo labdája adott Casillasnak munkát. A 43. percben a kegyelemdöfést is megadhatta volna a királyi gárda, ám hiába rohamozott öt támadó, Di María a létező legrosszabb megoldást választva nem passzolt, így pedig hamvába, pontosabban Amelia kezeibe halt a támadás. 
A második játékrész sem a Milanról szólt. Allegri Boateng becserélésével próbált variálni, kevés sikerrel. Ronaldo megszokott színészkedései mellett szintén megszokott remek cseleit hozta, és bizony a hazaiaknak akadt több helyzete. A 72. percben óriási füttykoncert tört ki: Ronaldinhót Robinho váltotta a pályán.
Sportszerűen játszott a két együttes, az első sárga lapot mindössze a 73. percben osztotta ki Proenca játékvezető Bonerának. Nem sokkal utána Boateng is megkapta maga lapját, miután Özilt lökte fel hátulról. Az érte járó szabadrúgás kísértetiesen emlékeztetett az első félidőben látottra, ami az első gólt eredményezte, de mégegyszer ugyanazt nem adták el a madridiak. Ugyan ismét Ronaldo lőtte el, a sorfalról, pontosabban az abban álló Real játékosokról azonban ezúttal az alapvonalon túlra pattant a labda. Bő tíz perccel a vége előtt a Milan beküldte az egyetlen játékost, akitől a mérkőzés előtt José Mourinho tartott, Filippo Inzaghi érkezett. 
A rettegett lesipuskás sem tudott változtatni a játék képén: a Real sokkal magabiztosabban és ötletesebben játszott, a rúgott két gólt akár meg is duplázhatta volna. A Milan kedélytelen öregurak társaságát idézte, a játék minden elemében alulmaradtak a királyi gárdával szemben.

*LABDARÚGÓ BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, CSOPORTKÖR, 3. FORDULÓ, G CSOPORT*​*​REAL MADRID-AC MILAN 2-0 (2-0) ​*Madrid, Santiago Bernabéu.
*Vezeti:* Proenca (Trigo, Santos) 
*REAL MADRID:*
Casillas - Marcelo, Pepe, Carvalho, Arbeloa - Khedira - Özil (L. Diarra 83.), Xabi Alonso, Di María (Granero 87.), C. Ronaldo - Higuaín (Benzema 89.).
*Vezetőedző*: José Mourinho. 
*AC MILAN:*
Amelia - Zambrotta, Nesta, Bonera, Antonini - Seedorf, Gattuso (Boateng 59.), Pirlo - Pato (Inzaghi 78.), Ibrahimovic, Ronaldinho (Robinho 73.).
* Vezetőedző*: Massimiliano Allegri. 
*Gólszerző:* Ronaldo (13.), Bonera (14. - öngól) 
*Sárga lap:* Bonera (73.), Boateng (75.) 

*93. perc: *Várták már a lefujást a játékosok. Az utolsó percben Ronaldo még megkínálta egy lövéssel Ameliát. Vége a mérkőzésnek. 
*90. perc: *Három perc a hosszabbítás. 
*89. perc: *Az utolsó változtatás: Higuaín helyett Karim Benzema. 
*87. perc: *Granero jött ne a sokszor rossz megoldást választó Di María helyett. 
*86. perc: *Robinho fellökését követően Pirlo végezte el sokadik haszontalan szabadrúgását.
*83. perc: *Özilt Lassana Diarra váltja. 
*81. perc: *Di María kapott sárgát. 
*78. perc: *Patót Filippo Inzaghi váltotta, aki hamar zavart keltett a Real kapuja előtt.
*Kedves olvasóinktól elnézést kérünk a technikai hibáért, folytatjuk az elé közvetítést. *
*50. perc: *Xabi Alonso gurította le a ladbát Ronaldónak, aki 25 méterről rúgta kapura. Ronaldinho becsúszott a lövés után, a portugál fájdalmas arckifejezéssel terült el a földön. A bíró szerint nem történt szabálytalanság, végül a villámgyors szélső is feltápászkodott. 
*46. perc: *Elkezdődik a második félidő, egyik oldalon sincs változtatás. Gattuso hamar "üdvözli" Ronaldót, keményen tette ki az oldalvonalon túlra. 
*félidő: *Ibrahimovic nem látszik megviseltnek, amint a kezdőkör környékén ténferegve észreveszi a kamerát, széles mosolyra húzódik szája, vidáman integet. 
*45+1. perc:* Vége az első félidőnek. Két gyors góllal vezet a Real, a Milannak nagyot kell javulnia a második félidőben, ha nem akar nagyobb pofonba futni. 
*45. perc:* Egy perc a ráadás. 
*43. perc:* Óriási lehetőséget puskázott el a Real. Öt támadó rohant két védővel szemben, azonban Di María a labda birtokában önző megoldást választott, sehova sem passzolt, a hosszant megtolt labdát Nesta kíséretében vetődve elérte Amelia. 
*40. perc:* Gattuso hatalmasat mentett! Középen Di Maríához került a labda, ám éppn jókor érkezett három méteren a zongoracipelőnek titulált középpályás. 
*39. perc:* Özil indította Higuaínt, ám Bonera még éppen jókor érkezett, jön az újabb, sikertelen baloldali szöglet. 
*37. perc: *Ronaldo táncoltatta meg Nestát 18 méteren, löketét Amelia ütötte szögletre. 
*34. perc: *Seedorf kapta meg a labdát a bal oldalon, beljebb ment vele, ám hiába kínálkozott nagy lehetőség, bombaerős ballábas lövése legfeljebb valamelyik néző életét keseríthette meg, Casillasét nem. 
*32. perc: *Gattuso passzolt Ibrahimovichoz, aki viszonylag üresen állt, ám továbbfejelte - a semmibe, senki nem érkezett a labdára, a kapu felé. 
*29. perc: *Zambrotta érkezett nagy lendülettel, Xabi Alonso állta útjázt. Szabadrúgás a Milannak. A 16-os jobb sarkáról Pirlo küldte kapura, Casillas hatalmasat védett, amikor kiszedte a felső kapufa alól. 
*24. perc: *A hazaiak bal oldala folyamatos veszélyt jelent, az imént Marcelo húzott el egészen az alapvonalig és adta be, ám Higuaín magasan a kapu ölé fejelt. Egy perc nyugta sincs a vendégeknek. 
*21. perc: *Agilis a Real, a kétgólos vezetés birtokában is folyamatosan támad, többször kell mentenie a vörös-feketék védelmének. 
*16. perc: *Sokat akar Ronaldo, a büntető területen belül esett el, és bár térden maradt reklamálni, semmi sem történt. 
*14. perc: GÓL!* *2-0* Ronaldo húzott be a bal oldalról és passzolt középre Özilhez, aki egyből rárúgta. A labda szerencsétlenül pattant meg Bonerán, így máris 2-0-ra vezet a Real.
*13: perc: GÓL! 1-0 *Özil szöglete élesen jött be, ám nem így lett jó, hanem Pato lökte el Xabi Alonsót közvetlenül a 16-os előtt. A szabadrúgást Ronaldo vágta a bal alsó sarokba Ibrahimovic és Seedorf között.
*10. perc: *a 16-os előtt passzolgatott a Real, Özil és Di María összejátékával törtek a kapu felé, ám Nesta fejjel tisztázott. 
*8. perc:* Ronaldinho próbált szép csellel elmenni Khedira mellett, de hamvába holt kísérlet volt. 
*7. perc:* Egyelőre keresik a felek egymáson a fogást. Egyiktől a másikig kerül a labda, de értékelhető támadásig vagy lövésig egyik csapat sem jutott még el. 
*3. perc: *Ronaldo harcolta ki az első szögletet, ám a Milan-védők hamar eltakarítják a labdát. 
*1. perc: *Szinte el sem kezdődött a játék, máris egy önjelölt mókamester futott be a pályára. Az első biztonsági ember nem tudott megbirkózni vele, öten azonban leterítették. 
*20:45* José Mourinho 75. BL-meccsén ül a kispadon, Massimiliano Allegri mindössze a harmadikon. Rutin kontra tapasztalatlanság. 
*20:41: *Pályára vonulnak a csapatok, mindkét együttes hagyományos szerelésében: a Real Madrid lila-fehérben, az AC Milan vörös-feketében. felcsendül a Bajnokok Ligája himnusza, hamarosan kezdődik a csúcsrangadó. 
*20:34 *Tíz perc múlva kezdődik a keddi nap nagy összecsapása. Jó szórakozást kívánunk!
*LABDARÚGÓ BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, CSOPORTKÖR, 3. FORDULÓ, G CSOPORT
Real Madrid - AC Milan
*Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid. Vezeti: Pedro Proenca (portugál)
*Real:* Casillas - Arbeloa, Pepe, Ricardo Carvalho, Marcelo - Xabi Alonso, Khedira, Özil, di María - Ronaldo, Higuaín. *Vezetőedző*: José Mourinho
*Milan:* Amelia - Zambrotta, Nesta, Bonera, Antonini - Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf - Pato, Ibrahimovic, Ronaldinho. *Vezetőedző*: Massimiliano Allegri
*Gól:* Ronaldo (13.), Bonera (14., öngól)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Bajnokok Ligája: a szerdai eredmények*
2010. 10. 21. 04.47


<RIGHT> 






*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében a 3. forduló szerdai mérkőzésein:*

* A csoport:
*Twente (holland)-Werder Bremen (német) 1-1 (0-0)
Internazionale (olasz)-Tottenham Hotspur (angol) 4-3 (4-0)
* B csoport:
*Olympique Lyon (francia)-Benfica (portugál) 2-0 (1-0)
FC Schalke 04 (német)-Hapoel Tel Aviv (izraeli) 3-1 (1-0)
* C csoport:
*Glasgow Rangers (skót)-Valencia (spanyol) 1-1 (1-0)
Manchester United (angol)-Bursaspor (török) 1-0 (1-0)
*D csoport:
*FC Barcelona (spanyol)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 2-0 (1-0)
Panathinaikosz (görög)-Rubin Kazany (orosz) 0-0


*Megszerzi első pontjait a Debrecen a PSV ellen?*
2010. 10. 21. 04.15


<RIGHT> 






*Dzsudzsák Balázs, a PSV Eindhoven magyar válogatott futballistája ezúttal ellenfélként érkezik a Puskás Ferenc Stadionba, ahol holland csapatával korábbi klubja, a Debrecen ellen vív Európa Liga-csoportmérkőzést csütörtökön.*

* "Ez egy rendkívüli derbi lesz számomra, az biztos, eddigi pályafutásom alatt ilyen még nem volt - idézte a 23 éves Dzsudzsák szavait a Debrecen hivatalos honlapja. - Barátaim ellen bulimeccsen még csak-csak fociztam, de így, tétmérkőzésen még soha. Már az is furcsa lesz, hogy minden szót érteni fogok a pályán. Debrecenben töltöttem el több mint tíz évet, nyugodtan mondhatom, hogy ott nőttem fel, most pedig ellenfélként térek vissza. Ez még azt is megérintené, akiből kihaltak az érzelmek. Nagyon várom a meccset, a közönség reakcióját, a hazai pályát, a sok-sok debrecenit a lelátón." *
A magyar bajnok Debrecen továbbra is arra vár, hogy megszerezze első pontjait valamelyik európai kupasorozat főtábláján. Ez tavaly a Bajnokok Ligájában nem jött össze a csapatnak, s most, a második számú kupában is egyelőre két vereség a mérleg, ráadásul a gárda még gólt sem rúgott. Igaz, az ukrán Metalliszt Harkivtól elszenvedett 5-0-ás vereséghez képest a Koman Vladimirral felálló Sampdoria otthonában játszott, 1-0-s magyar vereséggel zárult összecsapáson már sokkal jobb teljesítményt nyújtott az együttes.
*A hajdúságiak szerdán 17:30 órától edzenek a találkozó helyszínén.
* Herczeg András vezetőedző eltiltás miatt nem számíthat Kabát Péterre, míg Komlósi Ádám és Farkas Balázs sérüléssel bajlódik.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## pisti72 (2010 Október 28)

Debrecen -Ferencváros 2-1


----------



## seninha (2010 November 1)

Nekem a Real Madrid a kedvenc csapatom, bár ezt a "murinnyósat" még egy kicsit szoknom kell.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 6)

seninha írta:


> Nekem a Real Madrid a kedvenc csapatom, bár ezt a "murinnyósat" még egy kicsit szoknom kell.


 
Sztem semmi ujdonság a Reálnál...Az Internél viszont ...van változás...és pont azért...mert végre eljött onnan Murinnyó...igy mindjárt érdekes modon...Sneijder újra a régi remek formáját mutatja...


----------



## pippo1899 (2010 November 7)

seninha írta:


> Nekem a Real Madrid a kedvenc csapatom, bár ezt a "murinnyósat" még egy kicsit szoknom kell.



Mit kell rajta szokni?! 
Évek óta a legjobb Real Madrid, ők talán nyernek is valamit, a jót könnyű megszokni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 9)

pippo1899 írta:


> Mit kell rajta szokni?!
> Évek óta a legjobb Real Madrid, ők talán nyernek is valamit, a jót könnyű megszokni.


 
Hogy jók azt én sem vitatom...,de azért nem is kell nagyon időbe vissza mennünk...amikor is a nagy Real még gólt sem tudott lőni...
*Mourinhoval* az élen...egy *harmadosztályú ellenfélnek...és pont a spanyol Király-kupa negyedik fordulójában.... Murcuia csapatának...*ez azért "égés" egy Realnak...
Igaz van esélyük javitani a holnapi visszavágon!

Azért nem olyan biztos...,hogy a Real a legjobb...még nincs lefutva a bajnokság...és azért José Mourinho is lehet kevés lesz a Barcelonával szemben a spanyol bajnoki cím megsterzéséhez...

Ja azért akár hogy is van...és ez mai friss hir!...
*A Barcelona az évtized legjobb spanyol csapata...valamint a részversenyek közül az európai kupasorozatokban szintén a Barca a legjobb,...*
*.....*az elmúlt tíz szezon mérkőzéseit vette figyelembe (tehát az 1999–2000-es szezon még, a 2010–2011-es pedig már nem számít bele), és megállapította, hogy a Barcelona volt ez időszak legjobb labdarúgócsapata.


----------



## Rossi-46 (2010 November 12)

Én megértem a foci rajongókat is, de nem értem, hogy sokszor minden sport csatornán csak foci van! Én 5-öt tudok fogni. Megnéztem egyszer ráértemben, hogy a csatornákon 62 százalékban van foci. Kell ez?

A foci nézés jó a problémák elfelejtésére meg az unalom űzésre.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 12)

Rossi-46 írta:


> Én megértem a foci rajongókat is, de nem értem, hogy sokszor minden sport csatornán csak foci van! Én 5-öt tudok fogni. Megnéztem egyszer ráértemben, hogy a csatornákon 62 százalékban van foci. Kell ez?
> 
> A foci nézés jó a problémák elfelejtésére meg az unalom űzésre.


 
Huuu azé nem lehet,hogy Te kedves Rossi máshol fogod mán azt az 5 "csatornát"
Hiszen felénk a csapból nem csak a foci follik má
Azért diétára is alkalmas a foci nézése....gondolj bele amig közel 2 órán át szemléled és csak a tőkmagot...meg a piritott szotyit eszed....micsoda sporolás...oszt még köpködni is lehet büntetlenül...nem beszélve az izes beszédek gyakorlásától nyilt terepen...


----------



## Szamipapi (2010 November 18)

A legjobb csapat a Bayern München!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 19)

*Monicomp Liga: egy pont kell a Videotonnak az őszi elsőséghez*
2010. 11. 19. 02.44

<RIGHT> 







*Hétvégén a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga utolsó őszi fordulóját rendezik: amennyiben a listavezető Videoton pontot szerez vasárnap a vendég Újpest ellen, akkor "félidei bajnoknak" mondhatja magát.*

Mezey György együttesének három pont az előnye a rajtnál kissé beragadó, ám az elmúlt hetekben felzárkózó, címvédő Debrecen előtt, így várhatóan a tavaszi szezon - amelyből két fordulót még idén lebonyolítanak - izgalmas versenyfutást hoz. 
A két pénteki találkozón az elmúlt idény bronzérmese, azaz a Győr a Kaposvár otthonába látogat, míg az edzőváltáson átesett Budapest Honvéd, amelyet most már Szalai László irányít, az újonc Siófokot fogadja.
A hat héten át tartó győzelmi szériáját múlt héten a debreceni vereségével lezáró ZTE a sereghajtó Szolnok ellen gyűjtheti be a három pontot.

* A 15. forduló programja:*​*
péntek​*:

Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 17 ó, v.: Solymosi
Budapest Honvéd-BFC Siófok 19 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó

* szombat:
*​*
*Szombathelyi Haladás - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó, v.: Sulyok
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Vasas 15 ó, v.: Veizer
ZTE FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 16 ó, v.: Kovács J.
Paksi FC-MTK Budapest 16 ó, v.: Farkas
Lombard Pápa-Ferencváros 17:30 ó, v.: Iványi

* vasárnap: 
Videoton FC-Újpest FC 17:30 ó, Szabó Zs.*

* Az állás:
* 1. Videoton FC 14 9 3 2 30-16 30 pont
 2. DVSC-TEVA 14 8 3 3 29-18 27
3. ZTE FC 14 8 2 4 27-20 26
4. Ferencváros 14 8 1 5 22-20 25
5. Paksi FC 14 7 3 4 24-19 24
6. Kaposvári Rákóczi 14 7 2 5 21-19 23
7. Lombard FC Pápa 14 7 1 6 25-22 22
8. Budapest Honvéd 14 6 3 5 19-17 21
9. Újpest FC 14 5 4 5 25-19 19
10. MTK Budapest 14 5 3 6 18-21 18
11. Győri ETO 14 4 5 5 17-16 17
12. Vasas 14 5 1 8 22-29 16
13. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 14 5 - 9 24-34 15
14. BFC Siófok 14 3 5 6 13-19 14
15. Szombathelyi Haladás 14 2 4 8 16-23 10
16. Szolnoki MÁV 14 2 2 10 9-29 8​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*Labdarúgó NB I: eredmények és tabella*
2010. 11. 21. 04.50 

<RIGHT> 






*A labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 15. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*

Szombathelyi Haladás - DVSC-TEVA 3-0
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Vasas 3-1
ZTE FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 2-1
Paksi FC-MTK Budapest 1-1
Lombard Pápa-Ferencváros 0-5

pénteken játszották:
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 3-0
Budapest Honvéd-BFC Siófok 0-1

*A forduló további programja, vasárnap:*

Videoton FC-Újpest FC 17:30 ó

* Az állás:
** 1. Videoton FC 14 9 3 2 30-16 30 pont
* 2. ZTE FC 15 9 2 4 29-21 29
3. Ferencváros 15 9 1 5 27-20 28
4. DVSC-TEVA 15 8 3 4 29-21 27
5. Kaposvári Rákóczi 15 8 2 5 24-19 26
6. Paksi FC 15 7 4 4 25-20 25
7. Lombard FC Pápa 15 7 1 7 25-27 22
8. Budapest Honvéd 15 6 3 6 19-18 21
9. Újpest FC 14 5 4 5 25-19 19
10. MTK Budapest 15 5 4 6 19-22 19
11. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 15 6 - 9 27-35 18
12. Győri ETO 15 4 5 6 17-19 17
13. BFC Siófok 15 4 5 6 14-19 17
14. Vasas 15 5 1 9 23-32 16
15. Szombathelyi Haladás 15 3 4 8 19-23 13
16. Szolnoki MÁV 15 2 2 11 10-31 8 


*Holland bajnokság: döntetlen az Ajax-PSV rangadón*
2010. 11. 20. 22.43

<RIGHT> 






*Gól nélküli döntetlennel ért véget az Ajax Amsterdam és a PSV Eindhoven összecsapása a holland labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A vendégcsapatban Dzsudzsák Balázs végi a pályán volt.

*Eredmények:
*Ajax Amsterdam-PSV Eindhoven 0-0
Excelsior Rotterdam - VVV-Venlo 1-0
Vitesse Arnhem-Heracles Almelo 2-0
De Graafschap-Roda Kerkrade 3-1
Twente Enschede-AZ Alkmaar 1-2

* vasárnap:
*FC Groningen-Feyenoord 14:30 ó
ADO Den Haag-NAC Breda 14:30 
SC Heerenveen-Willem II Tilburg 14:30
FC Utrecht-NEC Nijmegen 16:30

*Az élcsoport:*
1. PSV Eindhoven 34 pont, 2. Twente Enschede 31, 3. Ajax Amsterdam 28


*Primera División: Barcelona-nyolcas az Almeríának*
2010. 11. 20. 22.12

<RIGHT> 






*Az FC Barcelona nyolc góllal terhelte meg a vendéglátó Almería kapuját a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 12. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A katalán alakulatban Lionel Messi háromszor volt eredményes.

* Primera División, 12. forduló:
*Almería-FC Barcelona 0-8 (0-5)
gól: Messi (17., 37., 67.), Iniesta (19.), Acasiete (27., öngól), Pedro (35.), Bojan (62., 73.)

* korábban:
*Villarreal-Valencia 1-1 (0-1)
gól: Rossi (73.), illetve Aduriz (21.)
piros lap: Stankevicius (81., Valencia)

* később: 
*Real Madrid-Athletic Bilbao 22 ó

*vasárnap:
*Deportivo La Coruna-Málaga 17 ó 
Espanyol-Hércules 17 
Levante-Racing Santander 17 
Osasuna-Sporting Gijón 17 
Sevilla-Real Mallorca 19 
Real Sociedad-Atlético Madrid 21

* hétfő: 
*Getafe-Real Zaragoza 21 ó

*Ligue 1: élen a PSG*
2010. 11. 20. 22.02 

<RIGHT> 






*A Paris Saint-Germain hazai pályán 2-1-re nyert a Caen ellen a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság 14. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, ezzel az élre került a tabellán.*

Szombaton még egy, vasárnap pedig három mérkőzést rendeznek.

*Eredmények:
*Paris Saint-Germain - Caen 2-1
Saint-Etienne - Auxerre 1-1
Rennes-Brest 2-1
Nancy-Valenciennes 2-0
Sochaux-Lorient 2-0
Toulouse-Olympique Marseille 0-1

*később:
*Nice-Montpellier 21 ó

* vasárnap:
*Lille-Monaco 17 ó 
Arles-Avignon - Girondins Bordeaux 17 ó 
Lens-Olympique Lyon 21 ó

*Az élcsoport:*
1. Paris Saint-Germain 23 pont (21-13), 2. Rennes 23/13 mérkőzés (16-9), 3. Olymique Marseille 22/13


*Bundesliga: döntetlent játszott a Bayern*
2010. 11. 20. 20.34

<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Bayern München 1-1-es döntetlent játszott Leverkusenben a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 13. fordulójának szombati rangadóján.*

A hazaiak botlásának köszönhetően a Borussia Dortmund hétpontos előnnyel vezeti a tabellát.

* Bundesliga, 13. forduló:
Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern München 1-1 (1-1)
gól*: Vidal (45., 11-esből), illetve Gomez (34.)​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*NFL: elküldték a Vikings edzőjét*
2010. 11. 23. 06.38 

<RIGHT> 
*



*
*Az amerikaifutballban ritka lépésre szánta el magát a tengerentúli profi ligában (NFL) szereplő Minnesota Vikings vezetősége: idény közben menesztette Brad Childress vezetőedzőt.*


 A tavaly főcsoportdöntős alakulathoz szezon előtt hiába tért vissza a legendás irányító, Brett Favre, ennek ellenére idén három győzelem mellett hétszer kikaptak a Vikingek. A Childress feletti végítéletet vasárnap az ősi rivális Green Bay Packerstől - éppen Favre korábbi csapata ellen - hazai pályán elszenvedett 31-3-as vereség hozta meg.
 Az idény hátralévő részében az eddig a védelemért felelős Leslie Frazier irányítja az együttest.
Ebben az idényben ez a második edzőváltás a 32 csapatos ligában, korábban Wade Phillipset menesztették a Dallas Cowboys éléről, azóta a texasiak mindkét meccsüket megnyerték.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​
*Sikeres állampolgársági vizsgát tett Nikolic*
2010. 11. 22. 18.40
<RIGHT>
*



*
*Hétfőn sikeres állampolgári vizsgát tett Nemanja Nikolic, a labdarúgó Monicomp Ligában listavezető Videoton FC szerb támadója.*

A klub hivatalos honlapjának beszámolója szerint a 23 éves zentai születésű futballistát már csak az ilyenkor szokásos adminisztrációs ügyek választják el attól, hogy megkapja a magyar állampolgárságot.
Nikolic tavaly, a téli szünetben szerződött a Videotonhoz, amellyel ezüstérmes, valamint 18 találatával a bajnokság gólkirálya lett. A csatár - aki így akár a magyar válogatottban is szerepet kaphat majd - vasárnap este csereként beállva az Újpest ellen szerzett győztes gólt, ezzel csapatával az őszi idény végén az első helyen zárt.

​

<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>


​
*BL: Ajax-Real Madrid a kedd rangadója*
2010. 11. 23. 05.22

<RIGHT>






*Kedden nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportköre; a játéknap programjából kiemelkedik az AS Roma-Bayern München és az Ajax Amsterdam-Real Madrid összecsapás.*

*A keddi program:*

*BL, csoportkör, 5. forduló:*
*E csoport:*
AS Roma (olasz)-Bayern München (német) 20:45 ó
FC Basel (svájci)-CFR Cluj (román) 20:45 ó

*Az állás:*
1. (már továbbjutott) Bayern München 12 pont, 2. AS Roma 6, 3. FC Basel 3 (7-8), 4. CFR Cluj 3 (5-10)

*F csoport:*
Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Olympique Marseille (francia) 18:30 ó
Chelsea (angol)-MSK Zilina (szlovák) 20:45 ó

*Az állás:*
1. (már továbbjutott) Chelsea 12 pont, 2. Olympique Marseille 6 (8-3), 3. Szpartak Moszkva 6 (5-6), 4. MSK Zilina 0

*G csoport:*

Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 20:45 ó
AJ Auxerre (francia)-AC Milan (olasz) 20:45 ó

*Az állás*:
1. Real Madrid (már továbbjutott) 10 pont, 2. AC Milan 5, 3. Ajax Amsterdam 4, 4. AJ Auxerre 3

*H csoport:*
Braga (portugál)-Arsenal (angol) 20:45 ó
Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 20:45
*Az állás:*
1. Arsenal 9 pont (15-4), 2. Sahtar Donyeck 9 (7-6), 3. Braga 6, 4. Partizan Beograd 0


*Az Ajax eltiltja kannibálját, Suarezt*
2010. 11. 22. 18.45

<RIGHT>






*Az Ajax Amsterdam vezetősége az együttes soron következő két bajnoki mérkőzéséről eltiltotta Luís Suarezt, a csapat uruguayi labdarúgóját.*

A 23 éves támadó szombaton Dzsudzsák Balázs csapata, a PSV Eindhoven elleni rangadón (0-0) egy dulakodás közben megharapta Otman Bakkalt, a vendégek középpályását. Az esetet a játékvezető nem vette észre, ám valószínűleg a televíziós felvételek alapján még a liga is meg fogja büntetni a magáról megfeledkező csatárt.

Az "Ajax Kannibálja" - ahogyan azt a De Telegraaf című napilap írta - pénzbüntetést is kapott klubjától, annak összegét azonban nem hozták nyilvánosságra.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>





*Ha szerdán nem nyer az Inter, elküldik Benítezt*
2010. 11. 22. 16.43

<RIGHT>







*Sorsdöntő mérkőzés vár Rafael Benítezre, a Bajnokok *
*Ligája-címvédő Internazionale vezetőedzőjére, akinek a szerdai BL-mérkőzés lehet az utolsó a milánói futballcsapat kispadján.*

A kék-feketék vasárnap 2-1-re kikaptak a Chievo vendégeként, ezután Massimo Moratti klubelnök közölte: "szerdáig így csináljuk tovább". A média és a szurkolótábor ezt egyértelmű ultimátumnak tekinti a spanyol tréner számára, akinek tanítványai két nap múlva a holland Twentét fogadják.
Az öt meccs óta nyeretlen olasz bajnok jelenleg - az éllovas Milan mögött kilenc ponttal lemaradva - csak hatodik a Serie A tabelláján, amire hat éve nem akadt példa. Benítez azonban nem adja fel:
"Legyőzzük a Twentét, és minden megváltozik. Hiszek még a bajnoki aranyban, és a vezetőség bizalmában is" - jelentette ki vasárnap.
A helyi sajtó ugyanakkor már a lehetséges utódjelöltekről ír, többek között az ex-milanos Leonardót, az angol szövetségi kapitány Fabio Capellót, a korábban az AS Romát irányító Luciano Spallettit és a volt Inter-játékos Diego Simeonét emlegetve.

XLsport​


----------



## Nyalifali (2010 November 24)

Most egyre jobb a Bayern, de tegnap mégis kikaptak laza 0-2-es félidő után, fene a pofájukat


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Monicomp Liga: szombaton kezdődik a tavaszi szezon*
2010. 11. 26. 01.03

<RIGHT> 






*Rendhagyó módon nem állt le a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga az őszi szezon utolsó, 15. fordulóját követően, s péntektől vasárnapig az első tavaszi körrel folytatódik a bajnokság.*

A forduló nyitómeccsén a címvédő Debrecen Pápán lép pályára, s amennyiben Herczeg András negyedik helyen álló együttese nem akar vészesen távol kerülni az éllovas Videotontól, le kell győznie Véber György együttesét. Ez nem ígérkezik könnyű feladatnak, különösen annak fényében, hogy a DVSC ebben a kiírásban még nem tudott vendégként nyerni.
Mezey György éllovas csapata a Siófokot fogadja, s az erőviszonyok, illetve az elmúlt időszakban mutatott forma alapján nem jelenthet gondot a fehérváriak számára a 13. pozíciót elfoglaló együttes ellen a három pont begyűjtése.
A második Zalaegerszeg és a harmadik Ferencváros egyformán idegenbe látogat, méghozzá a szezon meglepetéscsapatainak számító gárdákhoz. A zalaiak az ötödik Kaposvárnál, a zöld-fehérek pedig Pakson vendégeskednek majd szombaton.

* A 16. forduló programja:
péntek:
*Lombard Pápa - DVSC-TEVA 17 ó, v.: Vad II
Budapest Honvéd-Vasas 19 ó, v.: Szabó Zs.

*szombat:
*Videoton FC-BFC Siófok 15 ó, v.: Farkas Á.
Kaposvári Rákóczi-ZTE FC 16 ó, v.: Fábián
Szombathelyi Haladás-Szolnoki MÁV FC 16, v.: Sulyok
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - MTK Budapest 16 ó, v.: Kovács J. Z.
Paksi FC-Ferencváros 17:30 ó, v.: Bede

* vasárnap:
*Győri ETO FC-Újpest FC 17:30 ó, v.: Iványi
 
* Az állás*:
* 1. Videoton FC 15 10 3 2 31-16 33 pont
* 2. ZTE FC 15 9 2 4 29-21 29
3. Ferencváros 15 9 1 5 27-20 28
4. DVSC-TEVA 15 8 3 4 29-21 27
5. Kaposvári Rákóczi 15 8 2 5 24-19 26
6. Paksi FC 15 7 4 4 25-20 25
7. Lombard FC Pápa 15 7 1 7 25-27 22
8. Budapest Honvéd 15 6 3 6 19-18 21
9. Újpest FC 15 5 4 6 25-20 19
10. MTK Budapest 15 5 4 6 19-22 19
11. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 15 6 - 9 27-35 18
12. Győri ETO 15 4 5 6 17-19 17
13. BFC Siófok 15 4 5 6 14-19 17
14. Vasas 15 5 1 9 23-32 16
15. Szombathelyi Haladás 15 3 4 8 19-23 13
16. Szolnoki MÁV 15 2 2 11 10-31 8​<CENTER></CENTER>



*BL: az UEFA vizsgálja a Real Madrid furcsa kiállításait*
2010. 11. 25. 18.54 

<RIGHT> 






*Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) csütörtökön fegyelmi vizsgálatot indított a Real Madrid vezetőedzője és négy játékosa ellen annak kiderítésére, hogy vajon Xabi Alonso és Sergio Ramos szándékosan állíttatta-e ki magát az Ajax Amsterdam elleni, keddi Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen.*

Az UEFA szerint José Mourinho, valamint Xabi Alonso, Sergio Ramos, Iker Casillas és Jerzy Dudek ellen sportszerűtlen viselkedés a vád. A meghallgatást jövő kedden tartják az ügyben.
Xabi Alonso a 87., társa pedig a 90. percben kapta meg a kiállítást érő második sárga lapját - egyformán időhúzás miatt. Így mindketten automatikusan kihagyják az utolsó csoportmeccset, ám ez a Real Madrid számára tét nélküli, hiszen már megnyerte a csoportját. A két futballista a tavaszi, nyolcaddöntős folytatásban ismét bevethető lesz - feltéve, ha utólag nem kapnak eltiltást.
Több feltűnő momentum is megelőzte a kiállításokat. Mourinho néhány perccel Xabi Alonso piros lapja előtt a pálya mellett beszélt a játékossal. Ezután a kispadon Dudek tartalékkapusnak súgott valamit, aki aztán szólt a pályán álló hálóőrnek, Casillasnak, ő pedig kisvártatva Ramosnak mondott valamit a pályán. A kiállítások után egyikük sem reklamált, sőt, Ramos még kezet is fogott Craig Thomson játékvezetővel.
*Az amszterdami meccset a Real nyerte 4-0-ra.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



*FIFA. kiadták a listát, amiből összeáll az Év csapata*
2010. 11. 25. 18.52 

<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA), valamint a labdarúgókat képviselő érdekvédelmi szervezet (FIFPro) nyilvánosságra hozta annak az 55 játékosnak a nevét, akikből összeáll majd az Év csapata. *

A jelöltek listája a FIFpro 50 ezer futballistájának szavazatai alapján állt össze, az érintettek egy kapusra, négy védőre, három középpályásra és három támadóra adhatták le voksukat.
A legtöbb játékost, szám szerint tizet a világbajnok spanyolok adják, mögöttük a brazilok következnek kilenccel, az argentinok nyolccal, majd az angolok hattal.
A bajnokságok tekintetében szintén a spanyolok "győztek", a Primera Divisiónból 18-an kerültek a listára, míg az angol Premier League-ből 17-en, az olasz Serie A-ból 15-en szerepelnek.
A FIFA/FIFpro Év csapatát január 10-én, a FIFA szokásos évi ünnepségén nevezik meg Zürichben.

 * Az Év csapatába jelölt futballisták:*​*
 kapusok:
​*Gianluigi Buffon (olasz, Juventus), Iker Casillas (spanyol, Real Madrid), Petr Cech (cseh, Chelsea), Julio Cesar (brazil, Internazionale), Edwin van der Sar (holland, Manchester United)

* védők:
*Daniel Alves (brazil, FC Barcelona), Gareth Bale (walesi, Tottenham Hotspur), Michel Bastos (brazil, Olympique Lyon), Ashley Cole (angol, Chelsea), Patrice Evra (francia, Manchester United), Rio Ferdinand (angol, Manchester United), Philipp Lahm (német, Bayern Munchen), Lucio (brazil, Internazionale), Maicon (brazil, Internazionale), Marcelo (brazil, Real Madrid), Alessandro Nesta (olasz, AC Milan), Pepe (portugál, Real Madrid), Gerard Piqué (spanyol, FC Barcelona), Carles Puyol (spanyol, FC Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (spanyol, Real Madrid), Walter Samuel (argentin, Internazionale), John Terry (angol, Chelsea ), Thiago Silva (brazil, AC Milan), Nemanja Vidic (szerb, Manchester United), Javier Zanetti (argentin, Internazionale)

*középpályások:
*Esteban Cambiasso (argentin, Internazionale), Michael Essien (ghánai, Chelsea), Cesc Fabregas (spanyol, Arsenal), Steven Gerrard (angol, FC Liverpool), Andrés Iniesta (spanyol, FC Barcelona), Kaká (brazil, Real Madrid), Frank Lampard (angol, Chelsea), Javier Mascherano (argentin, FC Barcelona), Thomas Müller (német, FC Bayern Munchen), Mesut Özil (német, Real Madrid), Andrea Pirlo (olasz, AC Milan), Bastian Schweinsteiger (német, FC Bayern Munchen), Wesley Sneijder (holland, Internazionale), Xabi Alonso (spanyol, Real Madrid), Xavi (spanyol, FC Barcelona)

* támadók:
*Dimitar Berbatov (bolgár, Manchester United), Didier Drogba (elefántcsontparti, Chelsea), Samuel Eto,o (kameruni, Internazionale), Diego Forlán (uruguayi, Atlético Madrid), Gonzalo Higuaín (argentin, Real Madrid), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (svéd, AC Milan), Lionel Messi (argentin, FC Barcelona), Diego Milito (argentin, Internazionale), Arjen Robben (holland, Bayern München), Ronaldinho (brazil, AC Milan), Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Real Madrid), Wayne Rooney (angol, Manchester United), Carlos Tévez (argentin, Manchester City), Fernando Torres (spanyol, FC Liverpool), David Villa (spanyol, FC Barcelona)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Petike1986 (2010 November 26)

Egy.két kivételtől egyetértek a szerzővel.
Bastos, Thiago Silva az én keretembe nem fért volna bele és van egy-két játékos mint Cambiasso és Samuel vagy Nesta, akik már túl vannak a csúcsformájukon.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*Labdarúgó NB I: Pakson nem lesz mérkőzés szombaton*
2010. 11. 27. 13.04 

<RIGHT> 






*A pálya használhatatlansága miatt elmarad szombaton a Paksi FC-Ferencváros mérkőzés a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 16. fordulójában.*

A hazai klub honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint a játéktér a péntek éjszakai havas esőzés miatt vált használhatatlanná, s ezt az illetékesek szombaton reggel jelezték a magyar szövetségnek (MLSZ).
Az MLSZ versenybizottsága ezt követően úgy döntött, hogy a találkozóra jövő kedden (november 30.) 17 órától kerül sor.


*Vb 2014: zavartalan vb-t ígérnek a brazilok*
2010. 11. 27. 08.12 

<RIGHT> 






*Annak ellenére tett ígéretet a 2014-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság zavartalan megrendezésére Brazília, hogy a héten legalább 30 ember vesztette életét a rendőrség és a drogbandák összecsapásai során.*

"Bízom a hatósági szervek cselekvőképességében, és üdvözlöm a Rio de Janeiró-i önkormányzat azon erőfeszítéseit, amelyeket a közbiztonság fejlesztésének érdekében tesz" - áll a brazil labdarúgó-szövetség elnökének, Ricardo Teixeirának a nyilatkozatában. "Látható, hogy a társadalom hevesen reagál a történtekre, amiket közönséges bűnözők idéztek elő. Szeretném biztosítani a sportszerető közösséget afelől, hogy zavartalan körülményeket fogunk teremteni a 2013-as Konföderációs Kupa és a 2014-es világbajnokság idejére."
Rio de Janeiro városára kulcsszerep hárul a torna ideje alatt. Több csoportmérkőzés mellett valószínűleg a döntő is a brazil fővárosban lesz megrendezve. Ráadásul a Konföderációs Kupa és a világbajnokság levezénylése után, 2016-ban Rio de Janeiro ad otthont a nyári olimpiának is.


*Stankovics marad az Internél*
2010. 11. 27. 07.52

<RIGHT> 






*Dejan Stankovics, az Internazionale szerb labdarúgója cáfolta azokat a sajtóhíreket, miszerint a téli átigazolási időszakban távozik Milánóból.*

"Tizenhárom éve élek Olaszországban és hat esztendeje szerepelek az Interben, itt otthon érzem magam, eszemben sincs innen elmenni" - nyilatkozta a szerb labdarúgó-válogatott 32 éves kapitánya a belgrádi Novosti című napilapnak. "Potosabban szólva 95 százalékig biztos vagyok abban, hogy maradok. Az én koromban már nem számít a pénz, amúgy pedig a 2014-es szezon végéig szól a szerződésem."


*PD: hétfőn jön a szuperrangadó, az el clásico*
2010. 11. 27. 03.01

<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol bajnokság 13. fordulójában rendezik meg a labdarúgás történetének egyik legnagyobb rangadóját, a két ősi rivális sztárklub, a Barcelona és a Real Madrid csatáját. A mérkőzésre hétfő este kerül sor.*

Már a két csapat legutóbbi csatáját is úgy harangozták be, hogy minden idők egyik legnagyobb mérkőzése következik, ugyanis akkor mindkét alakulat pontrekorddal várta az összecsapást. Most úgy tűnik, tovább kell fokozni a jelzőket, hiszen a katalánok és a fővárosiak is elképesztő formában futballoztak az elmúlt hetekben.
A két együttest egyetlen pont választja el egymástól a tabella első két helyén, egyelőre a Real Madrid van az élen. Mindkét gárda egyaránt 33-szor volt eredményes a bajnokságban, a Real csak hat gólt kapott, a Barca nyolcat.
Az összecsapáson találkozik egymással a jelenlegi két legjobb formában lévő játékos is, két Aranylabdás, azaz az argentin Lionel Messi és a portugál Cristiano Ronaldo. Előbbi 16 mérkőzésen lépett pályára és 20-szor volt eredményes, míg utóbbi 19 találkozón 18 gólt lőtt.
Összességében a 212. klasszikusra (El Clásico) kerül sor, az eddigieken 94 Real-siker született, 86-szor a Barcelona hagyta el győztesen a pályán, míg 31-szer döntetlenre végeztek a csapatok. Ugyanakkor a Real legutóbb 2008 májusában győzött nagy riválisa ellen, azóta négy katalán siker született.
"A mostani Real Madrid teljesen más, mint a korábbi, remek formában vagyunk, és úgy érzem, meg is nyerjük a találkozót" - mondta Ronaldo.
Hasonlóképpen nyilatkozott a Reálról Xavi, a Barca világbajnok spanyol középpályása is, igaz, szerinte a hazai pálya olyan előnyt jelent majd csapatának, amely miatt ők nyerik meg a rangadót.
Az El Clásico előtt szombaton és vasárnap kerül sor a többi mérkőzésre, Vadócz Krisztián Osasunája az Athletic Bilbao otthonában lép pályára, míg a Pintér Ádámot foglalkoztató Real Zaragoza a Villarealt látja vendégül.

* Primera División, 13. forduló:*​*
szombat:​*Real Zaragoza-Villarreal 18 ó 
Sevilla-Getafe 20
Atlético Madrid-Espanyol 22

* vasárnap:
*Herculés-Levante 17 ó 
Real Mallorca-Málaga 17 
Racing Santander-Deportivo La Coruna 17 
Sporting Gijón-Real Sociedad 17 
Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna 19 
Valencia-Almería 21

* hétfő:
*FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 21 ó

* Az állás:
* *1. Real Madrid 12 33-6 32 pont
* 2. FC Barcelona 12 33-8 31
3. Villarreal 12 23-12 24
4. Espanyol 12 12-13 22
5. Valencia 12 17-12 21
6. Atlético Madrid 12 20-14 20
7. Sevilla 12 19-19 20
8. Real Mallorca 12 13-13 18
9. Real Sociedad 12 16-18 16
10. Athletic Bilbao 12 20-23 16
11. Osasuna 12 12-13 15
12. Getafe 12 16-19 14
13. Deportivo La Coruna 12 11-15 14
14. Hércules 12 11-19 12
15. Levante 12 13-20 11
16. Racing Santander 12 10-19 11
17. Sporting Gijón 12 10-18 10
18. Málaga 12 15-25 10
19. Almería 12 8-18 9
20. Real Zaragoza 12 12-20 8​<CENTER></CENTER>



​*Labdarúgás: sokgólos meccsen kapott ki a női válogatott*
2010. 11. 26. 18.40 

 <RIGHT> 







*A magyar női labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken 4-3-ra kikapott a cseh csapattól barátságos mérkőzésen.*

 A győri találkozón Kiss László szövetségi edző csapatából Jakab Réka, Pádár Anita és Tálosi Szabina volt eredményes.
A két együttes vasárnap Csehországban szintén megmérkőzik egymással.
​


XLsport ​<CENTER></CENTER>​​<CENTER></CENTER>​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 28)

*Serie A: piros lappal tarkított döntetlen Torinóban*
2010. 11. 27. 23.07

<RIGHT> 






*A Juventus 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a vendég Fiorentinával az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:
*​*
** Serie A, 14. forduló:
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-1 (0-1)
gól:* Pepe (82.), illetve Motta (4., öngól)
*piros lap:* Felipe (89., Fiorentina)
* korábban:
*​*
**Sampdoria-AC Milan 1-1 (0-1)
g:* Pazzini (59.), illetve Robinho (43.)

* vasárnap:
*Internazionale-Parma 12:45 ó 
Bari-Cesena 15 
Bologna-Chievo 15 
Brescia-Genoa 15 
Cagliari-Lecce 15 
Lazio-Catania 15 
Udinese-Napoli 15 
Palermo-AS Roma 20:45​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Bundesliga: hátrányból nyert a Dortmund*
2010. 11. 27. 20.35 

<RIGHT> 






*A listavezető Borussia Dortmund hazai pályán Hajnal Tamást nélkülözve egygólos hátrányról fordított, és 4-1-re legyőzte a sereghajtó Borussia Mönchengladbachot a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 14. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

A Dortmund előnye így továbbra is hét pont a Mainz együttesével szemben.

*  Bundesliga, 14. forduló:
Borussia Dortmund-Borussia Mönchengladbach 4-1 (1-1)
gól:* Subotic (45.), Kagawa (52.), Grosskreutz (77.), Barrios (88.), illetve Reus (33.)

* Korábban:
Bayern München-Eintracht Frankfurt 4-1 (1-1)
gól:* Tyimoscsuk (31., 88.), Müller (59.), Gomez (61.), illetve Gekasz (33.)

*Hamburger SV-VfB Stuttgart 4-2 (3-1)
**gól:* Trochowski (4.), Pitroipa (29.), Petrov (36.), van Nistelrooy (60.), illetve Marica (9.), Gentner (46.)
*piros lap*: Marica (16., VfB Stuttgart)

*1899 Hoffenheim-Bayer Leverkusen 2-2 (1-2)
gól*: Ibisevic (38.), Sigurdsson (94., 11-esből), illetve Sam (8.), Vidal (10., 11-esből)

*Hannover 96-SC Freiburg 3-0 (1-0)
gól:* Schlaudraff (15.), Ya Konan (73.), Hanke (89.)

*1. FC Kaiserslautern-FC Schalke 04 5-0 (2-0)
gól:* Lakic (8., 56.), Amedick (39.), Ilicevic (76., 11-esből), Moravek (88.)

* Pénteken játszották:
FSV Mainz 05-1. FC Nürnberg 3-0 (1-0)
gól:* Schurrle (27.), Noveski (54.), Allagui (86.)

* vasárnap:
*Werder Bremen-FC St. Pauli 15:30 ó 
1. FC Köln-VfL Wolfsburg 17:30 ó

* Az állás:
* *1. Borussia Dortmund 14 35- 9 37 pont
* 2. FSV Mainz 05 14 25-14 30
3. Bayer Leverkusen 14 26-19 26
4. Hannover 96 14 20-22 25
5. Bayern München 14 23-15 23
6. 1899 Hoffenheim 14 28-18 22
7. Hamburger SV 14 23-22 21
8. SC Freiburg 14 19-23 21
9. Eintracht Frankfurt 14 21-19 20
10. 1. FC Nürnberg 14 18-24 18
11. 1. FC Kaiserslautern 14 25-25 17
12. VfL Wolfsburg 13 21-22 15
13. Werder Bremen 13 19-31 15
14. FC St. Pauli 13 13-20 14
15. FC Schalke 04 14 19-24 13
16. VfB Stuttgart 14 27-27 11
17. 1. FC Köln 13 14-26 11
18. Bor. Mönchengladbach 14 24-40 10​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Serie A: Komanéknál botlott a Milan*
2010. 11. 27. 20.14 

<RIGHT> 






*Az éllovas AC Milan idegenben nem bírt a Sampdoria csapatával az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 14. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.*

A hazaiaknál a magyar válogatott Koman Vladimir a 65. percben csereként lépett pályára.

* Serie A, 14. forduló:
Sampdoria-AC Milan 1-1 (0-1)
gól:* Pazzini (59.), illetve Robinho (43.)


*PL: Gera gólpassza is kellett a Fulham pontmentéséhez*
2010. 11. 27. 19.02

<RIGHT> 






*A Manchester United - többek között Dimitar Berbatov öt találatával - hazai pályán 7-1-es diadalt aratott a Blackburn Rovers gárdája felett az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának szombati mérkőzésén.*

A sikerével élre ugró Vörös Ördögök színeiben a bolgár támadó ezt megelőzően két hónapig nem talált a kapuba.
A United városi riválisa, a Manchester City újabb értékes pontokat vesztett, miután a Stoke City hazai pályán az utolsó pillanatokban egyenlíteni tudott.
A Fulham Gera Zoltán gólpassza után szerzett pontot otthon a Birmingham ellen.

* Premier League, 15. forduló:
Bolton Wanderers-Blackpool 2-2 (0-1)
gól:* Petrov (76.), Davies (89.), illetve Evatt (28.), Varney (58.)

*Everton-West Bromwich Albion 1-4 (1-2)
gól:* Cahill (42.), illetve Scharner (16.), Brunt (26.), Tchoyi (75.), Distin (87., öngól)
*piros lap*: Arteta (58.), illetve Mulumbu (89.)

*Fulham-Birmingham City 1-1 (0-1)
gól:* Dempsey (53.), illetve Larsson (20.)

*Manchester United-Blackburn Rovers 7-1 (3-0)
gól:* Berbatov (2., 27., 47., 62., 70.), Park (23.), Nani (48.), illetve Samba (84.)

*Stoke City-Manchester City 1-1 (0-0)
gól:* Etherington (90.), illetve Richards (81.)

*West Ham United-Wigan Athletic 3-1 (1-0)
gól:* Behrami (35.), Obinna (56.), Parker (75.), illetve Cleverley (86.)

*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Sunderland 3-2 (0-0)
gól*: Foley (50.), Hunt (81.), Ebanks-Blake (89.), illetve Bent (67.), Welbeck (77.)

* Korábban:
Aston Villa-Arsenal 2-4 (0-2)
gól:* Clark (52., 71.), illetve Arsavin (39.), Nasri (45.), Samak (57.), Wilshere (90.)

* vasárnap:
*Newcastle United-Chelsea 14:30 ó 
Tottenham Hotspur-FC Liverpool 17

* Az állás:
 1. Manchester United 15 35-16 31 pont
* 2. Arsenal 15 32-17 29
3. Chelsea 14 28- 9 28
4. Manchester City 15 20-12 26
5. Bolton Wanderers 15 28-22 23
6. Tottenham Hotspur 14 21-19 22
7. Sunderland 15 19-18 20
8. Stoke City 15 19-19 20
9. FC Liverpool 14 16-17 19
10. Blackpool 15 23-29 19
11. West Bromwich Albion 15 20-26 19
12. Newcastle United 14 22-21 18
13. Blackburn Rovers 15 18-25 18
14. Birmingham City 15 16-18 17
15. Aston Villa 15 17-24 17
16. Everton 15 17-19 16
17. Fulham 15 15-18 15
18. Wigan Athletic 15 11-26 14
19. Wolverhampton Wanderers 15 17-27 12
20. West Ham United 15 14-26 12​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Monicomp Liga: a kiesőjelöltek rangadóján nyert a Haladás*
2010. 11. 27. 18.59

<RIGHT> 





*A Haladás 3-1-re nyert a Szolnok ellen Szombathelyen a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján*.

*Szombathelyi Haladás-Szolnoki MÁV FC 3-1 (0-0)
*Szombathely, 2500 néző, V: Sulyok
* gólszerzők*: Oross (56.), Nagy G. (61.), Kenesei (80.), illetve Remili (58.)

*kiállítva:* Remili (65.)
* sárga lap:* Irhás (20.), Tóth P. (31.), Simon Á. (49.), illetve Antal (25.), Szalai (67.

* Haladás:
*Rózsa - Schimmer, Guzmics, Korolovszky, Tóth P. - Nagy G., Irhás (Sipos 73.), Simon Á., Lattenstein (Oross a szünetben) - Kenesei, Fodrek (Csontos 81.)
* Szolnok:
*Rézsó - Molnár Z., Stanisic, Antal (Lengyel 73.), Cornaci - Szalai, Koós, Balogh P., Mile (Tchami 63.) - Ngalle (Alex 73.), Remili
Felázott, mély, néhol "mocsaras" pálya várta a csapatokat, a körülmények alaposan megnehezítették a játékosok dolgát, rengeteg volt a hiba. A Haladás végigtámadta az első 45 percet, ám nem tudta feltörni a Szolnok masszív védekezését.

Fordulás után minden maradt a régiben, a szombathelyi alakulat próbálkozott helyzetek kialakításával, a Szolnok védekezett. A hazaiak első góljára a vendégcsapat váratlanul még válaszolni tudott, ám a folytatásban, főleg Remili kiállítása után - aki ütésért kapott piros lapot -, a Haladás sorra vezette támadásait, melyekből kettőt gólra is váltott, így megérdemelten nyert.​<CENTER></CENTER>





XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*Este újabb korrupt FIFA-tagokat leplez le a BBC*
2010. 11. 29. 15.17

* <RIGHT> *
*



*


Este újabb korrupt tagokat leplez le a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) végrehajtó bizottságából a BBC.

A Sunday Times korábbi értesülései alapján az óceániai szövetség (OFC) elnökét, a tahiti Reynald Temariit és a FIFA végrehajtó bizottságának egy másik tagját, a nigériai Amos Adamut bűnösnek találta a szervezet az etikai kódex megsértése miatt. A két vezetőt egy évre száműzték a sportágból, emellett nem voksolhatnak csütörtökön a 2018-as és a 2022-es világbajnokságok helyszíneiről. 
A BBC angol tévécsatorna este a Panorama című műsorában további három vb-tag nevét hozza nyilvánosságra, akik kenőpénzeket tettek zsebre. A német Süddeutsche Zeitung szerint az angol riporterek főként a 2001-ben csődbe ment FIFA-ügynökség, az ISL iratai között kutakodtak, amelyek bizonyítják a három futballfunkcionárius, továbbá a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság két tagjának bűnösségét.
A labdarúgás őshazájában attól tartanak, hogy a leleplezés árthat az angol vb-pályázatnak, a kandidáló bizottságot vezető Andy Anson egyenesen hazafiatlansággal vádolta meg a BBC-t.

David Cameron miniszterelnök döbbenten értesült a tervezett bejelentésről, de közölte:
*"Csalódott vagyok, de ez egy szabad ország, és a FIFA-nak meg kell értenie ezt."*​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>




*Ötvenezer eurót fizet a bírót sértegető stuttgarti csatár*
2010. 11. 29. 13.26 

<RIGHT> 






*A VfB Stuttgart történetében példátlan büntetést kapott Ciprian Marica, a klub román labdarúgója, aki megsértette a játékvezetőt a szombati bajnokin.*

A 25 éves csatárnak 50 ezer eurót kell fizetnie, miután a Hamburgban 4-2-re elvesztett mérkőzés 16. percében kiállították, mert egy vita közben "seggfejnek" nevezte a bírót.
A stuttgartiak vezetősége a szerb Zdravko Kuzmanovicot sem kímélte: a középpályásra 25 ezer eurós bírságot szabott ki, mert a lefújás után nem ment oda társaival a szurkolókhoz.
"Az egoizmusnak nálunk nincs helye" - összegzett Fredi Bobic, az utolsó előtti helyen tanyázó klub sportigazgatója.​<CENTER></CENTER>


*Vb 2018/2022: csütörtökön 16 óra körül lesz eredményhirdetés*
2010. 11. 29. 14.28

<RIGHT> 






*Csütörtökön 16 óra körül jelenti be Joseph Blatter, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elnöke, hogy hol rendezik a 2018-as és a 2022-es világbajnokságot.*

A FIFA hétfőn tette közzé a menetrendet. Szerdán a 2022-es tornára kandidálók mutatják be prezentációjukat. Délután 2-kor Ausztrália kezdi a sort, aztán 15 órakor a Koreai Köztársaság, 16-kor Katar, 17 órakor az Egyesült Államok, 18 órakor pedig Japán küldöttsége lép a színpadra.
Másnap, csütörtökön a 2018-as vb-re aspirálók következnek sorrendben Belgium és Hollandia (9 ó), Spanyolország és Portugália (10 ó), Anglia (11 ó) és végezetül Oroszország (12 ó).

Ezek után a FIFA végrehajtó bizottságának szavazásra jogosult tagjai elvonulnak szavazni. A végeredményt Blatter jelenti be 16 óra körül.

A kétnapos eseményről közel 70 televíziós társaság és ezer újságíró ad helyszíni tudósítást.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Labdarúgó NB II: halasztják az FTC-Honvéd mérkőzést*
2010. 11. 29. 12.51 

<RIGHT> 






*A pálya használhatatlansága miatt elmarad a hétfő (ma) 18 órára kiírt Ferencváros II-Budapest Honvéd II labdarúgó-mérkőzés a Ness Hungária NB II-ben.*

A zöld-fehérek tájékoztatása szerint ők kérték a halasztást, és a szövetség helyt adott a kérésnek.
A találkozó új kezdési időpontját a versenybizottság később tűzi ki.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Labdarúgás: visszavágtak a magyar lányok a cseheknek*
2010. 11. 28. 16.43

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar női labdarúgó-válogatott 2-1-re nyert vasárnap a cseh csapat vendégeként barátságos mérkőzésen.*

A hazai szövetség honlapja szerint a magyarok góljait Vágó Fanny és Jakab Réka szerezte.

Pénteken, Győrben is összecsapott egymással a két gárda, akkor a csehek győztek 4-3-ra.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## Háborgó (2010 November 29)




----------



## Háborgó (2010 November 29)

5-0


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)

Háborgó írta:


> 5-0


 
Sztem az a foci rajongó aki ezt a meccset nem látta....az hatalmas élményt hagyot ki....baromi jó meccs volt!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 30)

*El clásicó: átgázolt a Barcelona a Real Madridon*
2010. 11. 29. 22.58​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az FC Barcelona hazai környezetben fantasztikus játékkal, 5-0-ra kiütötte az ősi rivális Real Madridot a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 13. fordulójának hétfő esti mérkőzésén.*​ 
A 209. El Clásicón alaposan bekezdett a hazai csapat, a 10. percben Xavi megszerezte a vezetést, majd nyolc perc később Pedro volt eredményes. A fordulást követően hamar eldöntötte a találkozót a címvédő Barcelona, David Villa három perc alatt kétszer volt eredményes - mindkét alkalommal Lionel Messi passzát értékesítette. A végeredményt az utolsó percben a csereként beálló Jeffren állította be.
A lefújás előtti pillanatokban Sergio Ramos teljesen elveszítette fejét, a Messi ellen elkövetett rendkívül durva szabálytalansága miatt piros lapot kapott.
José Mourinho nyáron ült le a Real Madrid kispadjára, ez volt az első veresége. Sikerével a Barcelona átvette a vezetést a bajnokságban.
*Primera Di**visión, 13. forduló:*​ 
*FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 5-0 (2-0)*
Nou Camp Stadion, 98 787 néző, v.: Iturralde González​ 
*gólszerzők*: Xavi (10.), Pedro (18.), Villa (55., 58.), Jeffren (91.)​ 
*sárga lap:* Valdés (33.), Villa (34.), Messi (45.), Puyol (81.), Xavi (93., a kispadról, illetve C. Ronaldo (33.), Pepe (36.), Xabi Alonso (51.), Casillas (57.), Carvalho (71.), Ramos (73.), Khedira (75.)
*kiállítva:* Ramos (94.)​ 
*FC Barcelona:*
Víctor Valdés - Dani Alves, Puyol, Piqué, Abidal - Xavi (Keita, 87.), Busquets, Iniesta - Pedro (Jeffren, 87.), Messi, Villa (Bojan, 76.)​ 
*Real Madrid:*
Casillas - Ramos, Pepe, Carvalho, Marcelo (Arbeola, 60.) - Di María, Khedira, Özil (L. Diarra, a szünetben), X. Alonso - C. Ronaldo, Benzema​ 
*Az állás:*
*1. FC Barcelona 13 38- 8 34 pont*
2. Real Madrid 
3. Villarreal​
<CENTER></CENTER>​ 
XLsport ​


----------



## Háborgó (2010 November 30)

*.<!--mstheme-->*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*Labdarúgó Ligakupa: továbbjutott a Kecskemét és a Paks*
2010. 12. 01. 16.05

*<RIGHT>*
*



*

*A Kecskemét és a Paks szerdán, az 5. fordulót követően továbbjutott a labdarúgó Ligakupában.*
*Előbbi azzal került a negyeddöntőbe, hogy a csoportjában sereghajtó Budapest Honvéd győzött Szolnokon, utóbbi pedig az MTK felett aratott négygólos hazai sikerével biztosította helyét a legjobb nyolc között.*

*A Kecskemét a Debrecennel, a Paks a Videotonnal találkozik a tavaszi folytatásban.*

*Ligakupa, 5. forduló:
A csoport:
Szolnoki MÁV FC-Budapest Honvéd 3-4 (2-1)
*​*
**Az állás: 1. (és továbbjutott) Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Szolnoki MÁV FC 4/4, 3. Budapest Honvéd 3/3

B csoport:
Paksi FC-MTK Budapest 4-0 (1-0)*​*
Az állás: 1. (és továbbjutott) Paksi FC 9 pont/4 mérkőzés, 2. Vasas 3/3 (5-7), 3. MTK Budapest 3/3 (5-10)

C csoport:
​​**Lombard Pápa-Szombathelyi Haladás 2-3 (2-2)*
*
Az állás: 1. Szombathelyi Haladás 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Ferencváros 2/2, 3. Lombard Pápa 1/3

D csoport:
Újpest FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-1 (1-1) *
*
Az állás: 1. BFC Siófok 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 2. Újpest FC 4/3, 3. Kaposvári Rákóczi 2/4


*​

*Labdarúgó NB I: a ZTE a teljes fordulót elhalasztaná, az FTC csatlakozik*
2010. 12. 01. 17.46

<RIGHT>






*A ZTE FC levélben fordult az NB I-es sportszervezetekhez, valamint a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) versenybizottságához, és javasolja, hogy támogassák a hétvégére kiírt 17. forduló elhalasztását.*

A Ferencváros - amely pénteken a Kecskemétet fogadná az Albert Stadionban - hivatalos honlapján közölte, hogy támogatja a kezdeményezést, egyúttal jelezte: véleménye szerint a Magyar Kupa-nyolcaddöntő jövő héten esedékes visszavágóit sem kellene lejátszani.
Az MTI érdeklődésére a Ferencváros részéről elmondták: a pálya jelenleg játékra alkalmatlan, és nem látnak esélyt arra, hogy pénteken vagy a jövő héten mérkőzést lehessen rajta rendezni.
A 17. forduló nyitómeccsét Siófokon rendeznék, ott a Győr lenne a vendég, Horváth Károly ügyvezető azonban arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a pálya állapota játékra alkalmatlan.
A ZTE vezetése a 17. forduló új időpontjaként május 4-ét vagy május 18-át javasolja.
Pajor-Gyulai László, az MLSZ sajtófőnöke azt mondta az MTI érdeklődésére, hogy a versenybizottság csütörtökön ül majd össze, és dönt az ügyben.
​<CENTER class=vb_postbit></CENTER>XLsport ​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

Háborgó írta:


> Csak a kép törlése volt az egyetlen módja a lekicsinyítésnek????Fantasztikus


 
Nem vagyok technikai szakember és Kormányos sem...,de ami a fantasztikumot illeti...már bocsi de amit csinálsz az azért inkább fantasztikus! Gondolok itt a sorozatos széthuzásra a lapokon keresztül...No már most ha Te tudod a lekicsinyités modját...már bocsi akkor miért huzod folyamatosan szét a lapokat és már már sportosan szólva...zsinorba-replay modon????


----------



## Háborgó (2010 December 1)

Na jó..hagylak szórakozz egyedül


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 2)

*EL: két debreceni randalírozott Harkivban*
2010. 12. 02. 13.37

<RIGHT> 






*Két debreceni labdarúgó randalírozott Harkivban, miután a DVSC szerdán 2-1-re kikapott az ukrán Metaliszt vendégeként Európa Liga-mérkőzésen - adta hírül csütörtökön internetes oldalán több ukrán újság.*

A lapok szerint a futballisták - akiket nem neveztek meg - kora hajnalban megrongálták a harkivi lengyel főkonzulátus előtti őrbódét. A hatóságok őrizetbe vették őket, majd adatfelvételt követően távozhattak a rendőrségről.
Az sq.com.ua és a vecherniy.kharkov.ua információját a mediaport.ua azzal egészítette ki, hogy a magyar labdarúgók a meccset követően sétálni indultak a városban, majd egyikük ököllel betörte az őrbódé ablakát. Az újság több képet is közölt a megrongált utcai fülkéről.
A DVSC-TEVA szerdán nagy csatában, a 88. percben kapott góllal maradt alul az ukrán együttessel szemben. A debreceniek így öt forduló után pont nélkül az utolsó helyen állnak csoportjukban.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Hivatalos: az MLSZ elhalasztotta a fordulót*
2010. 12. 02. 14.59 

<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) versenybizottsága csütörtöki rendkívüli ülésén úgy határozott, hogy elhalasztja a Monicomp Liga 17., hét végi fordulóját.*

Az MLSZ honlapja szerint az új játéknap 2011. február 26-a. Arról is határozott a testület, hogy a Magyar Kupa utolsó idei mérkőzései szintén elmaradnak.
"A bizottság tudomásul vette a tulajdonosi testület tájékoztatását. Eszerint az NB I-es sportszervezetek vezetői játékra alkalmatlannak ítélik a pályák minőségét. Egyeztettem a módosításról az érintett televíziós társaságokkal is, ezek után a bizottság úgy határozott, hogy elhalasztja az NB I 17. fordulóját" - mondta Studniczky Ferenc, az MLSZ versenybizottságának elnöke.
Az élvonalbeli bajnokság jövő év február 26-i kezdése azt jelenti, hogy nem változott a tavaszi rajt korábban kitűzött időpontja. A Magyar Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének jövő hétre kiírt visszavágóit ugyancsak tavaszra halasztotta a bizottság, az új játéknap február 16-a. 
A Ligakupa idei mérkőzéseiről a bizottság később, a televíziós társaságokkal történő egyeztetést követően határoz.
Az MLSZ a korábbi gyakorlattal ellentétben két tavaszi fordulót előrehozott decemberre, mert ekkor általában az időjárási körülmények megfelelőek a játékhoz, míg februárban ritkábban. Azonban a mostani döntés révén csak az egyik kört tudták lebonyolítani.​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Dzeko pótolhatná Higuaínt a Madridnál*
2010. 12. 02. 13.28

<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol Marca és As napilapok értesülései szerint a VfL Wolfsburg támadója, Edin Dzeko érkezhet télen a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatához, amely a sérülése miatt két hónapra kidőlt Gonzalo Higuaín helyére szerződtetné a bosnyák csatárt.*

Az általában jó információkkal rendelkező újságok arról is beszámoltak, hogy a 24 esztendős játékost meglehetősen drágán, de biztosan több mint 25 millió euróért adná csak el a német gárda, amely korábban már többször jelezte: nem kíván megválni Dzekótól.
A Marca mindehhez hozzátette, hogy a bosnyák futballista leigazolása azért lenne jó döntés, mert ő a Bajnokok Ligája-sorozatban is pályára léphetne a királyiak mezében, a Wolfsburg az idei szezonban ugyanis nem szerepelt az európai kupaporondon.
A madridi lapok korábban hírbe hozták a Reallal Hugo Almeidát, a Werder Bremen portugál támadóját is, akinek az év végéig van érvényes szerződése a brémai gárdánál. További spanyol újságok megszellőztették már azt is, hogy a brazil Nilmar (Villarreal) vagy az uruguayi Diego Forlán (Atlético Madrid) érkezhet José Mourinho együtteséhez.
A Real szerdán közölte, hogy Higuaín porckorongsérve miatt két hónapig nem léphet pályára.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 2)

*Vb 2018/2022: Oroszország legyőzte Angliát, majd Katar jön*
2010. 12. 02. 16.54​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*Nyolc év múlva, 2018-ban Oroszország, négy esztendővel később, 2022-ben pedig Katar lesz a labdarúgó-világbajnokság házigazdája - jelentette be csütörtökön, Zürichben Joseph Blatter, a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) elnöke.*​ 
A szervezet végrehajtó bizottsága egyszerre döntött a két torna helyszínéről.​ 
A nyolc év múlva sorra kerülő vb-re az oroszok mellett Belgium és Hollandia, valamint Spanyolország és Portugália közösen, illetve Anglia pályázott, míg a négy esztendővel később rendezendő viadalnak Kataron kívül Ausztrália, a Koreai Köztársaság, az Egyesült Államok és Japán szeretett volna otthont adni.
Oroszország és Katar egyformán története során először rendezhet futball-világbajnokságot.​ 
A voksolásra jogosultak létszáma eredetileg 24 volt, azonban a tahiti Reynald Temariit és a nigériai Amos Adamut az etikai bizottság november 18-án egy évre eltiltotta, mert a Sunday Times által megrendezett "lebuktató akció" során bebizonyosodott róluk, pénzt fogadtak volna el azért, hogy a vb-helyszínek kiválasztásakor az adott országokra szavazzanak.​ 
A végrehajtó bizottság a szerdai és csütörtöki prezentációk megtekintése után zártkörű tanácskozást tartott, majd megkezdődött a szavazás.​ 
A menetrend szerint a tagok először a 2018-as, majd azután a 2022-es helyszínről döntöttek.​ 
A kétnapos eseményről közel 70 televíziós társaság és ezer újságíró ad, illetve adott helyszíni tudósítást.ú.​ 
*Az eddigi labdarúgó-világbajnokságok helyszínei, illetve dobogósai:*​ 
*világbajnok második harmadik*​ 
*1930, URUGUAY: Uruguay Argentína nem játszottak a harmadik helyért*
*1934, OLASZORSZÁG: Olaszország Csehszlovákia Németország*
*1938, FRANCIAORSZÁG: Olaszország MAGYARORSZÁG Brazília*
*1950, BRAZÍLIA: Uruguay Brazília Svédország*
*1954, SVÁJC: NSZK MAGYARORSZÁG Ausztria*
*1958, SVÉDORSZÁG: Brazília Svédország Franciaország*
*1962, CHILE: Brazília Csehszlovákia Chile*
*1966, ANGLIA: Anglia NSZK Portugália*
*1970, MEXIKÓ: Brazília Olaszország NSZK*
*1974, NÉMETORSZÁG: NSZK Hollandia Lengyelország*
*1978, ARGENTÍNA: Argentína Hollandia Brazília*
*1982, SPANYOLORSZÁG: Olaszország NSZK Lengyelország*
*1986, MEXIKÓ: Argentína NSZK Franciaország*
*1990, OLASZORSZÁG: NSZK Argentína Olaszország*
*1994, EGYESÜLT ÁLLAMOK: Brazília Olaszország Svédország*
*1998, FRANCIAORSZÁG: Franciaország Brazília Horvátország*
*2002, JAPÁN ÉS KOREAI KÖZTÁRSASÁG: Brazília Németország Törökország*
*2006, NÉMETORSZÁG: Olaszország Franciaország Németország *
*2010, DÉL-AFRIKAI KÖZTÁRSASÁG: Spanyolország Hollandia Németország*

*a soron következő világbajnokságok helyszínei:*

*2014, BRAZÍLIA*

*2018, OROSZORSZÁG*

*2022, KATAR*​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

*Serie A: a Lazio az Interhez látogat*
2010. 12. 03. 03.43

<RIGHT>






*A meglepetésre sokáig éllovas, jelenleg pedig második Lazio vendége lesz a címvédő Internazionale az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi fordulójában, amely rendhagyó módon már pénteken elrajtol, éppen e két együttes római összecsapásával.*

A Laziónak három pont a hátránya az éllovas AC Milannal szemben, míg az Inter az ötödik helyen áll hét ponttal lemaradva városi riválisa mögött. A Bajnokok Ligájában is címvédő vendégeknél több meghatározó játékos, így a kapus Julio Cesar, illetve Walter Samuel, Maicon, Cristian Chivu, Coutinho és Diego Milito is sérüléssel bajlódik, de a fővárosiak úgy vélik: soros riválisuk még tartalékosan is nagyon veszélyes.
Az AC Milan Vass Ádám és Feczesin Róbert gárdáját, a Bresciát látja vendégül szombaton, míg a harmadik helyezett Juventus Cataniában lép pályára vasárnap. Koman Valdimir együttese, a Sampdoria a Barit fogadja, Rudolf Gergely csapata, a Genoa pedig Leccébe látogat.

*Serie A, 15. forduló:*
*péntek:*
Lazio-Internazionale 20:45 ó

*szombat:*
Chievo-AS Roma 18
AC Milan-Brescia 20:45

*vasárnap:*
Cesena-Bologna 15
Fiorentina-Cagliari 15
Lecce-Genoa 15
Parma-Udinese 15
Sampdoria-Bari 15
Catania-Juventus 20:45

*hétfő:*
Napoli-Palermo 20:45
​
<CENTER></CENTER>
*Bundesliga: a címvédő vár a gyenge formában lévő Schalkéra*
2010. 12. 03. 02.20

<RIGHT>






*A címvédő Bayern München a szezon eddigi részében nagyon gyengén teljesítő, jelenleg is a kiesés elkerüléséért harcoló Schalke 04 vendége lesz a német labdarúgó Bundesliga hétvégi, 15. fordulójában.*

A Bajnokok Ligájában már a 16 közé jutott csapatok szombati mérkőzésének esélyese a bajor együttes, igaz, Louis van Gaal tanítványai az eddigi hat idegenbeli összecsapásukból csupán egyet tudtak megnyerni. A spanyol Raúllal és a holland világbajnoki ezüstérmes Klaas-Jan Huntelaarral felálló gelsenkirchenieknek ezzel együtt meglehetősen nehéz dolguk lesz az elmúlt fordulókban egyre feljebb kapaszkodó müncheniekkel szemben. 
A Hajnal Tamást is foglalkoztató, listavezető Borussia Dortmund a forduló vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén Nürnbergben vendégeskedik, míg a legfőbb üldöző, a Szalai Ádámmal felálló, jelenleg második Mainz szombaton Frankfurtban lép pályára, s a papírforma szerint sem a Dortmundnak, sem a Mainznak nem okozhat gondot a középmezőnyben álló ellenfél legyőzése.
A kieső helyeket elfoglaló, onnan elkerülni vágyó Kölnre és Mönchengladbachra viszont egyaránt nehéz találkozók várnak. Előbbi a harmadik helyezett Leverkusen vendége lesz, míg utóbbi a negyedik Hannover együttesét fogadja. A várakozásoktól jócskán elmaradó, szebb napokat látott Stuttgart a hatodik Hoffenheimet látja vendégül, s igyekszik feljebb kerülni a 17. helyről.

*Bundesliga, 15. forduló:*
*péntek:*
FC St. Pauli-1. FC Kaiserslautern 20:30 ó

*szombat:*
VfB Stuttgart-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó
VfL Wolfsburg-Werder Bremen 15:30
Eintracht Frankfurt-FSV Mainz 05 15:30
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Hannover 96 15:30
SC Freiburg-Hamburger SV 15:30
FC Schalke 04-Bayern München 18:30

*vasárnap:*
Bayer Leverkusen-1. FC Köln 15:30 ó
1. FC Nürnberg-Borussia Dortmund 17:30
​
<CENTER></CENTER>
*EL: otthoni győzelemmel jutott tovább a Villareal*
2010. 12. 03. 00.13

<RIGHT>






*A Besiktas, a Liverpool és a Paris Saint-Germain után a csütörtöki játéknap estéjén a Villarreal, a Dinamo Kijev és a Sparta Praha biztosította be továbbjutását a labdarúgó Európa Ligában.*

A csoportküzdelmek 5. fordulójában a spanyol csapat a Dinamo Zagreb elleni hazai sikerrel, az ukrán együttes a már korábban továbblépett BATE Boriszov otthonában aratott győzelemmel, a cseh alakulat pedig a Palermóban elért döntetlennel jutott túl a csoportszakaszon.

*Eredmények:*
*D csoport:*
*Villarreal (spanyol)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 3-0 (1-0)*
*gól:* Rossi (25., 80., az elsőt büntetőből), Ruben (62.)
*kiállítva:* Biscan (87., Dinamo Zagreb)

*PAOK Szaloniki (görög)-FC Bruges (belga) 1-1 (1-0)*
*g*: Vieirinha (25.), illetve Scepovic (89.)

*A csoport állása*: 1. (már továbbjutott) Villarreal 9 pont, 2. PAOK Szaloniki 8, 3. Dinamo Zagreb 7, 4. FC Bruges 3

*E csoport:*
*Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)-AZ Alkmaar (holland) 1-1 (0-1)*
g: Rouamba (54.), illetve Holman (17.)

*BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 1-4 (0-2)*
*g:* Nyehajcsik (84.), illetve Vukojevic (16.), Jarmolenko (43.), Guszev (50., 11-esből), Milevszkij (68.)

*A csoport állása*: 1. (már továbbjutott) Dinamo Kijev 10 pont (10-6), 2.(már továbbjutott) BATE Boriszov 10 (11-8), 3. Sheriff Tiraspol 4 (5-7), 4. AZ Alkmaar 4 (5-10)

*F csoport:*
*Palermo (olasz)-Sparta Praha (cseh) 2-2 (1-0)*
*g:* Rigoni (23.), Pinilla (59., 11-esből), illetve Kladrubsky (51., 11-esből), Kucka (62.)
*kiállítva:* Goian (50., Palermo), Pastore (90., Palermo)​
<CENTER></CENTER>



*Hivatalos: az MLSZ elhalasztotta a fordulót*
2010. 12. 02. 14.59 

<RIGHT>






*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) versenybizottsága csütörtöki rendkívüli ülésén úgy határozott, hogy elhalasztja a Monicomp Liga 17., hét végi fordulóját.*

Az MLSZ honlapja szerint az új játéknap 2011. február 26-a. Arról is határozott a testület, hogy a Magyar Kupa utolsó idei mérkőzései szintén elmaradnak.
"A bizottság tudomásul vette a tulajdonosi testület tájékoztatását. Eszerint az NB I-es sportszervezetek vezetői játékra alkalmatlannak ítélik a pályák minőségét. Egyeztettem a módosításról az érintett televíziós társaságokkal is, ezek után a bizottság úgy határozott, hogy elhalasztja az NB I 17. fordulóját" - mondta Studniczky Ferenc, az MLSZ versenybizottságának elnöke.
Az élvonalbeli bajnokság jövő év február 26-i kezdése azt jelenti, hogy nem változott a tavaszi rajt korábban kitűzött időpontja. A Magyar Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének jövő hétre kiírt visszavágóit ugyancsak tavaszra halasztotta a bizottság, az új játéknap február 16-a. 
A Ligakupa idei mérkőzéseiről a bizottság később, a televíziós társaságokkal történő egyeztetést követően határoz.
Az MLSZ a korábbi gyakorlattal ellentétben két tavaszi fordulót előrehozott decemberre, mert ekkor általában az időjárási körülmények megfelelőek a játékhoz, míg februárban ritkábban. Azonban a mostani döntés révén csak az egyik kört tudták lebonyolítani.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)

*Ligakupa - Kispesti sikerével veretlenül zárta a csoportkört a Kecskemét*
2010. 12. 04. 15.28 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Kecskemét Alempijevic, illetve Dosso góljaival 2-0-ra győzött a Budapest Honvéd otthonában szombat délután, ezzel veretlenül végzett az A csoport élén a labdarúgó Ligakupában.
*​*
*
A Kecskemét a Debrecennel találkozik a sorozat tavaszi folytatásában.

* Ligakupa, 6. (utolsó) forduló:
A csoport:
*Budapest Honvéd - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 0-2 (0-1)

 * A csoport végeredménye:* 
*1. (és továbbjutott) Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 10 pont, *
2. Szolnoki MÁV FC 4, 
3. Budapest Honvéd 3


*Népszava: összeomolhat a megyei futball*
*2010. 12. 04. 09.26*
<RIGHT> 



*


Januártól igazgatóságok veszik át a megyei labdarugó szövetségek helyét és az ezek vezetésére az MLSZ pályázatot írt ki - olvasható a Népszava szombati számában.
*​*
*
A pályázatra péntekig lehetett jelentkezni. A Népszava azt írja, hogy a korábbi cikkére reagálva a szövetség közleményt tett fel a hivatalos honlapjára, amelyben december 3-ig ígért tájékoztatást a jövőbeli átalakításokról. 
Pajor-Gyulai László, az MLSZ sajtófőnöke azt mondta a Népszavának - írja a lap a szombati számában -, hogy minden megyei szövetség megismeri a pályázó igazgatók anyagait, és az összes, még nyitott kérdésben időben tájékoztatást ad a szövetség.

*Primera División - Nyert a Villarreal*
2010. 12. 05. 22.01

<RIGHT> 



*


A Villarreal 1-0-ra nyert a Sevilla ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 14. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*​*
*
Primera División, 14. forduló:
Villarreal-Sevilla 1-0 (1-0)
----------------------------
gól: Nilmar (30.)
korábban:

Almería-Real Zaragoza 1-1 (0-0)
-------------------------------
gól: Piatti (78.), illetve Gabi (68., 11-esből)

Espanyol-Sporting Gijón 1-0 (0-0)
---------------------------------
g: Luis Garcia (70.) 

Getafe-Real Mallorca 3-0 (2-0)
------------------------------
g: Rios (20., 28.), Parejo (79.)

Málaga-Racing Santander 4-1 (2-1)
---------------------------------
g: Eliseu (28.), Recio (43.), Rondon (53., 55.), illetve Rosenberg (45.)

* szombaton:
*Real Madrid-Valencia 2-0 (0-0)
------------------------------
gól: C. Ronaldo (73., 87.)

Osasuna-FC Barcelona 0-3 (0-1)
------------------------------
g: Pedro (26.), Messi (65., 83., a másodikat 11-esből)

Levante-Atlético Madrid 2-0 (1-0)
---------------------------------
gól: Nano (3.), Caicedo (59.)

*később:
*Real Sociedad-Athletic Bilbao 21 ó
* hétfő:
*Deportivo La Coruna-Herculés 21 ó
​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Premier League - Nyert a Sunderland*
2010. 12. 05. 20.59

<RIGHT> 



*


A Sunderland egy góllal győzött a sereghajtó, vendég West Ham United ellen az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*​*
*
* Premier League, 16. forduló:
*Sunderland-West Ham United 1-0 (1-0)
------------------------------------
g: Henderson (34.)

* hétfő:
*FC Liverpool-Aston Villa 21 ó

korábban:
West Bromwich Albion-Newcastle United 3-1 (1-0)
-----------------------------------------------
g: Tchoyi (32.), Odemwingie (71., 89.), illetve Lovenkrands (90.)

szombaton játszották:
Arsenal-Fulham 2-1 (1-1)
------------------------
gól: Nasri (14., 76.), illetve Kamara (30.)

Birmingham City-Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 (0-1)
-------------------------------------------
g: Gardner (81.), illetve Bassong (19.)

Blackburn Rovers-Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 (2-0)
--------------------------------------------------
g: Dunn (28.), Emerton (43.), Nelsen (55.)

Chelsea-Everton 1-1 (1-0)
-------------------------
g: Drogba (42., 11-esből), illetve Beckford (86.)

Manchester City-Bolton Wanderers 1-0 (1-0)
------------------------------------------
g: Tévez (4.)
kiállítva: Kolarov (79., Manchester City)

Wigan Athletic-Stoke City 2-2 (2-2)
-----------------------------------
g: Collins (29., öngól), Cleverley (40.), illetve Huth (18.), Etherington (31.)

A Blackpool-Manchester United mérkőzést a fagyott talaj miatt elhalasztották.

*Az állás:
* *1. Arsenal 16 34-18 32 pont
* 2. Manchester United 15 35-16 31
3. Chelsea 16 30-11 30
4. Manchester City 16 21-12 29
5. Tottenham Hotspur 16 24-21 26
6. Bolton Wanderers 16 28-23 23
7. Sunderland 16 20-18 23
8. West Bromwich Albion 16 23-27 22
9. Stoke City 16 21-21 21
10. Blackburn Rovers 16 21-25 21
11. Newcastle United 16 24-25 19
12. FC Liverpool 15 17-19 19
13. Blackpool 15 23-29 19
14. Birmingham City 16 17-19 18
15. Everton 16 18-20 17
16. Aston Villa 15 17-24 17
17. Fulham 16 16-20 15
18. Wigan Athletic 16 13-28 15
19. Wolverhampton Wanderers 16 17-30 12
20. West Ham United 16 14-27 12
​<CENTER></CENTER>

*Serie A - Nyertek a genovai "magyar" csapatok*
2010. 12. 05. 20.34

<RIGHT> 



*


Mindkét magyar érdekeltségű genovai csapat nyert az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján: a Sampdoria a Barit győzte le 3-0-ra, míg a Genoa a Leccét múlta felül - idegenben - 3-1-re.
*​*
*
Koman Vladimir a 69. percig volt a pályán a Sampdoriában, míg Rudolf Gergelyt a 86. percben cserélték be a Genoában. 

Serie A, 15. forduló:
Cesena-Bologna 0-2 (0-1)
------------------------
gól: Di Vaio (31.), Britos (87.)

Fiorentina-Cagliari 1-0 (0-0)
-----------------------------
g: Mutu (52.) 

Lecce-Genoa 1-3 (1-0)
---------------------
g: Ofere (45.), illetve Toni (55.), Rafinha (76.), Rossi (94.)

Parma-Udinese 2-1 (1-1)
-----------------------
g: Crespo (24., 55., az első 11-esből), illetve Di Natale (35.)

Sampdoria-Bari 3-0 (1-0)
------------------------
g: Pazzini (17.), Guberti (56., 61.)
piros lap: Rossi (32., Bari)

szombaton:
AC Milan-Brescia 3-0 (3-0)
--------------------------
gól: Boateng (4.), Robinho (28.), Ibrahimovic (31.)

Chievo-AS Roma 2-2 (0-2)
------------------------
g: Moscardelli (61.), Granoche (83.), illetve Simplicio (26., 44.)
kiállítva: De Rossi (83., AS Roma)

pénteken:
Lazio-Internazionale 3-1 (1-0)
------------------------------
g: Biava (27.), Zarate (52.), Hernanes (89.), illetve Pandev (74.)

* később:
Catania-Juventus 20:45 ó
* * hétfő:
Napoli-Palermo 20:45 ó

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Már négyszázezer jegyet eladtak a női foci vb-re*
2010. 12. 07. 06.50

<RIGHT> 






*Közel 400 ezer belépő már elfogyott a jövő évben, Németországban sorra kerülő női labdarúgó-világbajnokságra.*

A szervezőbizottság hétfő esti bejelentése szerint a csoportbeosztás kisorsolása, azaz múlt szerda óta 50 ezer jegy talált gazdára, s összesen 700 ezer tikettet árulnak a 32 mérkőzésre.
A június 26-án sorra kerülő Németország-Kanada nyitóösszecsapásra már 45 ezer belépőt megvásároltak, s élénk az érdeklődés a brazil és az amerikai válogatott találkozói iránt is.
A 2007-es kínai tornát a németek nyerték meg, akárcsak a 2003-ban, az Egyesült Államokban rendezett vb-t.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Labdarúgás: nemi erőszakkal vádolják a CSZKA egyik légiósát*
2010. 12. 07. 07.21 

<RIGHT> 






*Nemi erőszakkal gyanúsították meg az orosz hatóságok Mark Gonzálezt, a CSZKA chilei labdarúgóját.*

A rendőrséghez feljelentés érkezett, miszerint a fővárosban megerőszakoltak egy 22 éves nőt és a tettet a "CSZKA egyik futballistája követte el."
Az Interfax hírügynökség információi szerint a chilei válogatott játékost vádolják a az erőszak elkövetésével. Ugyanakkor Szergej Akszjonov, a CSZKA szóvivője azt nyilatkozta, hogy tévedés történt, egy Mario Gonsales nevű portugál állampolgár ügyében nyomoznak.
A rendőrség tíz napon belül közli az előzetes nyomozás eredményét.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*BL: Köbenhavn vagy a Kazany jut tovább?*
2010. 12. 07. 03.23 

<RIGHT> 






*Kedden dől el, hogy az FC Köbenhavn vagy a Rubin Kazany kerül-e a nyolcaddöntőbe a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája D jelű kvartettjéből. A játéknapon érdekelt másik három csoportban már korábban kialakultak a továbbjutó párosok, csak a helyezések várnak kiosztásra.*

A dán együttes könnyebb helyzetben van, hiszen fogadja a biztos búcsúzó Panathinaikoszt, míg a rivális orosz gárda a már csoportelső Barcelona vendége lesz. Ráadásul a koppenhágaiak eddig egy ponttal többet szereztek kazanyi riválisuknál, vagyis ha nyernek, akkor a Rubin esetleges bravúrja is kevés lesz. A Köbenhavn öt BL-meccs óta nem kapott ki otthon, míg a Panathinaikosz több mint 430 perce nem lőtt gólt. Mivel a Barcelona elsősége már biztos, kérdéses, hogy Lionel Messi pályára lép-e 50. BL-mérkőzésén.
Az A csoportban a Tottenham és a címvédő Internazionale 10-10 pontos, előbbi a Twente, utóbbi a Werder Bremen otthonában vendégeskedik. Az egymás elleni mutatóban az angol klub jobb, vagyis az Internek több pontot kell szereznie kedden riválisánál, máskülönben marad a második helyen. A Twente - amely tíz meccsen egyszer sem nyert angol együttes ellen - csoportharmadikként az Európa Ligában folytatja majd, a brémaiak búcsúznak.
A B jelű kvartettben a Schalke 04 pontelőnnyel várja a zárást az Olympique Lyonnal való versenyfutásban. A németek a Benficához utaznak, a franciák pedig fogadják a Hapoel Tel-Avivot. A portugálok az utolsó három hazai meccsüket német gárda ellen megnyerték, és ha most is így tesznek, akkor harmadikok lesznek, és átkerülnek az EL-be, míg a Lyon előtt egy hazai sikerrel megnyílhat az út az első helyhez. A Schalke az utolsó hat idegenbeli BL-fellépésén nem lőtt gólt.
A C csoportban a Manchester United és a Valencia egymás között dönti el az első hely sorsát. A két csapat szeptember 29-i találkozóján az angolok 1-0-ra nyertek idegenben, azaz a spanyoloknak mindenképpen győzniük kell, ha elsők akarnak lenni. Az MU lehet egyébként az első csapat, amely kapott gól nélkül zárja a csoportkört - a múltban hat együttes, az Ajax Amsterdam, a Chelsea, a Juventus (kétszer), a Liverpool, az AC Milan és Villarreal egy-egy kapott góllal élte túl ezt a szakaszt. Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy ebből a kvartettből a Glasgow Rangers folytatja az EL-ben, míg a Bursaspor kiesik.​<CENTER></CENTER>




*PD: Lassad gólja döntött Deportivóban*
2010. 12. 06. 23.15

<RIGHT> 






*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 14. fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzésén:*

* Primera División, 14. forduló:
Deportivo La Coruna-Herculés 1-0 (0-0) 
gól*: Lassad (73.)​<CENTER></CENTER>





*A FIFA nem változtatna a vb-helyszínek kijelölésén*
2010. 12. 06. 21.05

<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) az elmúlt heti szavazást megelőző és követő viták ellenére sem szeretne változtatni a futball-világbajnokságok helyszínének kijelölési menetén.*

Jerome Valcke, a FIFA főtitkára hétfőn azt mondta, a szervezet végrehajtó bizottsága jelenleg nem tárgyal a voksolási rendszer módosításáról.
A szövetség múlt csütörtökön úgy döntött, hogy a 2018-as vb-t Oroszország, míg a 2022-es tornát Katar rendezheti, de az eredményhirdetés után felerősödtek azok a hangok, amelyek szerint a politika túl nagy szerepet játszott a szavazásban.
"Igen, politikai döntés volt, de összességében pozitív reakciókat tapasztaltunk - fogalmazott Valcke. - A sportág rajongói jól fogadták a végeredményt. Oroszország egy nagyobb futballnemzet, megérdemli a rendezési jogot, a Közel-Kelet pedig része a világ labdarúgócsaládjának."
A végrehajtó bizottságban az idén 24 helyett csak 22 tag szavazott, mert két tagot korrupció miatt korábban eltiltott a FIFA etikai testülete.
* "Az ügyet lezártuk - mondta ezzel kapcsolatban a főtitkár. - Akiket csaláson kaptunk, azokat megfelelően megbüntettük, jól reagáltunk, mert ezeket a tagokat eltiltottuk. Nincs miért szégyenkeznünk."*
Valcke hozzátette, a 2026-os világbajnokság helyszínéről döntő szavazást 2018 előtt biztosan nem tartják meg.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Ittas vezetésen kapták Gutit*
2010. 12. 06. 20.28

<RIGHT> 






*Ittas vezetés miatt őrizetbe vették hétfőn José Maria Gutierrezt, azaz Gutit, a Real Madrid korábbi és a török Besiktas jelenlegi futballistáját.*

A 34 éves spanyol középpályást egy isztambuli közlekedési baleset után szondáztatták meg a rendőrök, majd megbüntették és ideiglenesen elvették a jogosítványát. A balesetben senki sem sérült meg.
A Besiktas megerősítette, hogy Guti hajnali négy óra körül elveszítette uralmát a járműve felett és egy busznak ütközött.
A futballista 15 madridi szezon után júliusban érkezett a török együtteshez, amellyel kétéves szerződést kötött.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Csökkentették Mourinho és a Real Madrid büntetését*
2010. 12. 06. 20.20 

<RIGHT> 






*Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) fellebbviteli bizottsága hétfőn enyhítette a José Mourinhóra, a Real Madrid portugál vezetőedzőjére kirótt két mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást, illetve a királyi gárda 120 ezer eurós pénzbüntetését 100 ezer eurósra csökkentette.*

A trénert eredetileg két összecsapásra érvényes eltiltással sújtották, amiből csak egyet kell letöltenie, a másikat három évre felfüggesztették. Utóbbit hétfőn a bizottság eltörölte, a szakember 40 ezer eurós pénzbüntetését pedig 30 ezresre mérsékelte.
Mourinhót azért tiltották el, mert az Ajax Amsterdam elleni, november 23-i BL-mérkőzésen a vád szerint rávette két játékosát, Xabi Alonsót és Sergio Ramost, hogy szándékosan állíttassák ki magukat. Így ugyanis a záró csoportmeccset kell csak kihagyniuk, amely már nem dönt semmiről, viszont a kieséses szakaszra letöltik eltiltásukat.
Alonso és Ramos valamint az edzői utasítást nekik közvetítő kapusok, Iker Casillas és Jerzy Dudek pénzbírságán nem módosítottak, előbbi kettőnek 20-20 ezer, utóbbi kettőnek pedig 10 és 5 ezer eurót kell kifizetnie.
A Real Madrid szerdán a francia Auxerre ellen lép pályára a BL csoportkörének utolsó játéknapján.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Befellegzett Vass és Feczesin edzőjének*
2010. 12. 06. 20.18

<RIGHT> 






*A gyenge szereplés miatt hétfőn menesztették az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő, Vass Ádámot és Feczesin Róbertet is foglalkoztató Brescia vezetőedzőjét.*

Giuseppe Iachinit azt követően állították fel a kispadról, hogy a csapat szombaton 3-0-ás vereséget szenvedett az AC Milan otthonában.
"További sportsikereket kívánunk Iachininek" - áll a klub közleményében.

Az együttes a 17. helyet foglalja el a húszcsapatos olasz pontvadászatban, miután ebben az idényben 3-3 győzelmet és döntetlent, valamint 9 vereséget könyvelhetett el.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

*Klubvilágbajnokság: döntetlenre áll Európa és Dél-Amerika*
2010. 12. 08. 04.25

<RIGHT> 






*Az egyesült arab emírségekbeli al-Vahda és a pápua új-guineai Hekari United selejtezős összecsapásával szerdán kezdődik Abu-Dzabiban a labdarúgó klubvilágbajnokság, amelynek döntőjét jövő szombaton rendezik.*

A két nagyágyú, a Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő olasz Internazionale és a Libertadores Kupa-győztes brazil Internacional kiemeltként csak az elődöntőben lép pályára először. Eddig Európa és Dél-Amerika képviselői egyaránt 24 sikert zsebeltek be, azaz - ha nem lesz bombameglepetés - valamelyik a klub-vb örökranglistájának élére kerül.
A klubvilágbajnokságon hat kontinentális klubsorozat győztese, valamint a házigazdákat képviselő együttes szerepel.

* A program:
 selejtező*:
szerda: al-Vahda (egyesült arab emírségekbeli)-Hekari United (pápua új-guineai) 17 ó
* az elődöntőbe jutásért:
*péntek: Pachuca (mexikói)-Mazembe (kongói) 17 ó
szombat: Szongnam Ilhva Csonma (dél-koreai) - al-Vahda/Hekari United 17 ó
* elődöntő:
*december 14., kedd: Internacional (brazil) - Pachuca/Mazembe 17 ó
december 15., szerda: Internazionale (olasz) - Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda/Hekari United 18 ó
* az 5. helyért:
*december 15., szerda: Pachuca/Mazembe - Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda/Hekari United 15 ó
* a 3. helyért:
*december 18., szombat: Internacional/Pachuca/Mazembe - Internazionale/Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda/Hekari United 15 ó
* döntő:
*Internacional/Pachuca/Mazembe - Internazionale/Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda/Hekari United 18 ó

*A klubvilágbajnokság eddigi döntői (benne a jogelődnek számító Világkupa eredményeivel):*

1960: Real Madrid (spanyol)-Penarol (uruguayi) 0-0, 5-1 
1961: Penarol (uruguayi)-Benfica (portugál) 0-1, 5-0, 2-1 
1962: Santos (brazil)-Benfica 3-2, 5-2 
1963: Santos-AC Milan (olasz) 2-4, 4-2, 1-0 
1964: Internazionale (olasz)-Independiente (argentin) 0-1, 2-0, 1-0 
1965: Internazionale-Independiente 3-0, 0-0 
1966: Penarol-Real Madrid 2-0, 2-0 
1967: Racing Club (argentin)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 0-1, 2-1, 1-0 
1968: Estudiantes (argentin)-Manchester United (angol) 1-0, 1-1 
1969: AC Milan-Estudiantes 3-0, 1-2 
1970: Feyenoord (holland)-Estudiantes 2-2, 1-0 
1971: Nacional (uruguayi)-Panathinaikosz (görög) 1-1, 2-1 
1972: Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Independiente 1-1, 3-0 
1973: Independiente-Juventus (olasz) 1-0 
1974: Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Independiente 0-1, 2-0 
1975: nem játszották le 
1976: Bayern München (német)-Cruzeiro (brazil) 2-0, 0-0 
1977: Boca Juniors (argentin)-Borussia Mönchengladbach (német) 2-2, 3-0 
1978: nem játszották le 
1979: Olimpia (paraguayi)-Malmö (svéd) 1-0, 2-1 
1980: Nacional (uruguayi)-Nottingham Forest (angol) 1-0 
1981: Flamengo (brazil)-FC Liverpool (angol) 3-0 
1982: Penarol-Aston Villa (angol) 2-0 
1983: Gremio (brazil)-Hamburger SV (német) 2-1 
1984: Independiente-FC Liverpool 1-0 
1985: Juventus-Argentinos Juniors (argentin) 2-2 (11-esekkel: 4-2) 
1986: River Plate (argentin)-Steaua Bucuresti (román) 1-0 
1987: FC Porto (portugál)-Penarol 2-1 - hosszabbítás után 
1988: Nacional-PSV Eindhoven (holland) 1-1 (11-esekkel: 7-6) 
1989: AC Milan-Nacional 1-0 - hosszabbítás után 
1990: AC Milan-Olimpia 3-0 
1991: Crvena zvezda (jugoszláv)-Colo Colo (chilei) 3-0 
1992: Sao Paulo (brazil)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 2-1 
1993: Sao Paulo-AC Milan 3-2 
1994: Velez Sarsfield (argentin)-AC Milan 2-0 
1995: Ajax-Gremio 0-0 (11-esekkel: 4-3) 
1996: Juventus-River Plate 1-0 
1997: Borussia Dortmund (német)-Cruzeiro 2-0 
1998: Real Madrid-Vasco da Gama (brazil) 2-1 
1999: Manchester United-Palmeiras (brazil) 1-0 
2000: Boca Juniors-Real Madrid 2-1
2001: Bayern München-Boca Juniors 1-0
2002: Real Madrid-Olimpia Asunción (paraguayi) 2-0
2003: Boca Juniors-AC Milan 1-1 (11-esekkel: 3-1)
2004: FC Porto-Once Caldas (kolumbiai) 0-0 (11-esekkel: 8-7)
2005: Sao Paulo-FC Liverpool (angol) 1-0
2006: Internacional (brazil)-FC Barcelona 1-0
2007: AC Milan-Boca Juniors 4-2
2008: Manchester United-LDU Quito (ecuadori) 1-0
2009: FC Barcelona-Estudiantes 2-1 - hosszabbítás után​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*Labdarúgás: újraindulhat az élcsapatok teremtornája*
*2010. 12. 10. 18.51*

* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*Több éves szünet után újra megrendezhetik a profi labdarúgóklubok teremtornáját januárban, amennyiben nagyszámú élvonalbeli együttes venne részt rajta.*

 A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöksége szorgalmazta a korábban rendszeresen lebonyolított téli mérkőzéssorozat életre keltését, s a csapatok jelentős része a lebonyolítás tervezetét, a versenykiírást megismerve már jelezte indulási szándékát.

 "Az MLSZ nem kíván a dolgok elébe menni, így amíg nincsenek aláírva a szerződések, addig nem szeretne részletes tájékoztatást adni az általa szervezendő eseményről, de amint megszületnek a szükséges megállapodások, nyilvánosságra hozza mind a lebonyolítás rendszerét, mind a résztvevő csapatok névsorát" - közölte pénteken az MLSZ az MTI érdeklődésére.

 A szövetség szerint a szükséges előkészületek már megtörténtek ahhoz, hogy a szurkolók és a játékosok által is kedvelt téli tornát ismét megrendezzék.​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>



*Hamarosan tárgyalják a a debreceniek ügyét*
2010. 12. 10. 16.42

<RIGHT> 






*Herczeg András vezetőedző sorsa a december 20-i igazgatótanácsi ülésen lesz napirenden, míg a Metaliszt Harkiv elleni Európa Liga-mérkőzés után randalírozó három labdarúgó büntetésének kiszabására "rövid időn belül" sor kerül a Debreceni VSC-nél Szilágyi Sándor ügyvezető szerint.*

 "A tréner szerződésével az utolsó idei meccs után foglalkozunk, azaz a jövő csütörtöki, Sampdoria elleni EL-találkozót követő igazgatósági ülésen kell a szakmai stábnak beszámolót tartania" - mondta pénteken Szilágyi az MTI érdeklődésére Herczeg Andrással kapcsolatban, akinek szerződése az év végén lejár a hajdúsági együttesnél.
 Kabát Péter, Laczkó Zsolt és Szakály Péter ügyében Szilágyi arról adott tájékoztatást, hogy jelenleg még "a tényfeltárás van folyamatban", amikor az lezárul, akkor a szakmai vezetés tesz majd javaslatot a cégvezetés és a tulajdonos felé a büntetésre vonatkozólag.
 A három futballista múlt szerdán Harkivban az elrendelt takarodó után elhagyta a csapat szálláshelyét, és sétálni indult a városba. Séta közben Kabát Péter megütötte a lengyel nagykövetség előtt álló őrbódé oldalát, melynek üvege elrepedt. Kabát Péter és Laczkó Zsolt szállodai szobájában szintén megsérült néhány berendezési tárgy.
 A Debrecen az előző idényben triplázott, azaz a bajnokság mellett megnyerte a Magyar Kupát és a Ligakupát is, de az új szezon őszi fele nem a várakozásoknak megfelelően alakult, ugyanis a Monicomp Ligában ötödik helyen áll a címvédő, hátránya nyolc pont az éllovas Videotonnal szemben. Az Európa Ligában öt fordulót követően pont nélkül áll, míg a Magyar Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének első, hazai felvonásán háromgólos vereséget szenvedett a Kecskeméttől.
​
<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>


​

*PD: a nagyok könnyű győzelmét ígéri a forduló*
2010. 12. 11. 04.31

<RIGHT> 






*Egyértelműen győzelmet ígér szurkolói számára mind a 37 ponttal listavezető FC Barcelona, mind a mögötte két pont hátránnyal álló Real Madrid hétvégi fellépése a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójában.*

A címvédő katalánok a vasárnapi program zárómeccsén odahaza fogadják az amúgy eddig dicséretesen vitézkedő, s a hatodik helyet elfoglaló Real Sociedadot, ám a San Sebastianból érkező vendégeknek más céljuk, mint hogy a nagy különbségű vereséget elkerüljék, aligha lehet. A Barca bombaformában futballozik, s Pep Guardiola vezetőedző ezúttal is számíthat a FIFA Aranylabda három várományosának mindegyikére: a spanyol válogatottal a nyáron világbajnokká avanzsált zseniális középpályásokra, Iniestára és Xavira éppúgy, mint az argentin szupercsatárra, Messire.

A Real Madrid a Barcával folytatott üldözőversenyben nem akar, s gyaníthatóan ezen a víkenden nem is fog lemaradni: a királyi gárda látogatóként is abszolút esélyese a vasárnap esti mérkőzésnek, amelyet a Primera División sereghajtója, a Pintér Ádám személyében magyar légióst is foglalkoztató Zaragoza pályáján játszik.
Az élvonal másik magyarja, Vadócz Krisztián együttesével, az Osasunával roppant fogós feladatot kapott: a forduló hétfő esti záróösszecsapásán ugyanis az 5. pozíciót elfoglaló Valencia otthonában szerepel, s már egy döntetlent is hatalmas bravúrként könyvelhetne el a 13. helyezett gárda.
Az egyik legszorosabb csatát a szombati nyitómérkőzés ígéri, amikor is a madridi "kiscsapat", a tabellán kilencedik Getafe a dobogó alsó fokát elfoglaló Villarrealt látja vendégül.

* Primera División, 15. forduló:*​*
szombat:​*Getafe-Villarreal 18 ó
Sevilla-Almería 21
Atlético Madrid-Deportivo La Coruna 22

* vasárnap:
*Athletic Bilbao-Espanyol 17 ó
Hércules-Málaga 17
Real Mallorca-Racing Santander 17
Sporting Gijón-Levante 17
Real Zaragoza-Real Madrid 19
*FC Barcelona-Real Sociedad 21*

* hétfő:
*Valencia-Osasuna 21 ó

* Az állás:
 1. FC Barcelona 14 41- 8 37 pont
* 2. Real Madrid 14 35-11 35
3. Villarreal 14 27-12 30
4. Espanyol 14 16-15 28
5. Valencia 14 19-15 24
6. Real Sociedad 14 21-19 22
7. Real Mallorca 14 15-16 21
8. Atlético Madrid 14 22-19 20
9. Getafe 14 22-20 20
10. Sevilla 14 20-23 20
11. Athletic Bilbao 14 21-25 19
12. Deportivo La Coruna 14 12-16 17
13. Osasuna 14 12-17 15
14. Hércules 14 14-21 15
15. Levante 14 16-23 14
16. Racing Santander 14 12-23 14
17. Málaga 14 19-28 13
18. Sporting Gijón 14 11-22 10
19. Almería 14 10-21 10
20. Real Zaragoza 14 13-24 9


*PL: a veretlen Manchester és az éllovas Arsenal hétfőn összecsap*
2010. 12. 11. 02.54 

<RIGHT> 






*Igazi csemegével zárul hétfőn az angol labdarúgó Premier League 17. fordulója: a második helyen álló, még veretlen Manchester United az éllovas Arsenalt fogadja.*

A Vörös Ördögöknek jelenleg egy pont a hátrányuk az Ágyúsokkal szemben úgy, hogy múlt heti meccsük elhalasztása miatt egy mérkőzéssel kevesebbet játszottak. A londoniak két megnyert bajnokival a hátuk mögött érkeznek a rangadóra, az MU pedig - a mezőnyben egyedüliként - még egyetlen alkalommal sem kapott ki a mostani szezonban, ráadásul hét közben mindkét gárda biztosította helyét a Bajnokok Ligája legjobb 16 csapata között, így önbizalomban egyik oldalon sem lesz hiány.
A forduló másik, nagy érdeklődésre számot tartó összecsapását a fővárosban, a White Hart Lane-en rendezik, ahol a további két angol BL-nyolcaddöntős csapat, a Tottenham Hotspur és a címvédő Chelsea feszül majd egymásnak. A Kékek utóbbi négy bajnoki mérkőzésükön nem tudtak nyerni, Carlo Ancelotti vezetőedzőn így egyre nagyobb a nyomás, a Spurs ezzel szemben öt meccs óta veretlen, és sikere esetén a dobogó közelébe kerülhetne.
Gera Zoltán együttese, a Fulham a Sunderlandet, Bogdán Ádám gárdája, a Bolton a Blackburnt, Kádár Tamás csapata, a hét közben edzőváltáson átesett Newcastle United pedig az FC Liverpoolt fogadja a hétvégi fordulóban.

* Premier League, 17. forduló:
*​*
** szombat:
*Aston Villa-West Bromwich Albion 16 ó
Everton-Wigan Athletic 16
Fulham-Sunderland 16
Stoke City-Blackpool 16
West Ham United-Manchester City 16
Newcastle United-FC Liverpool 18:30 ó

* vasárnap:
*Bolton Wanderers-Blackburn Rovers 14:30 ó
Wolverhampton Wanderers-Birmingham City 14:30
Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 17

* hétfő:
Manchester United-Arsenal 21 ó*

* Az állás:
* *1. Arsenal 16 34-18 32 pont
* 2. Manchester United 15 35-16 31
3. Chelsea 16 30-11 30
4. Manchester City 16 21-12 29
5. Tottenham Hotspur 16 24-21 26
6. Bolton Wanderers 16 28-23 23
7. Sunderland 16 20-18 23
8. FC Liverpool 16 20-19 22
9. West Bromwich Albion 16 23-27 22
10. Stoke City 16 21-21 21
11. Blackburn Rovers 16 21-25 21
12. Newcastle United 16 24-25 19
13. Blackpool 15 23-29 19
14. Birmingham City 16 17-19 18
15. Everton 16 18-20 17
16. Aston Villa 16 17-27 17
17. Fulham 16 16-20 15
18. Wigan Athletic 16 13-28 15
19. Wolverhampton Wanderers 16 17-30 12
20. West Ham United 16 14-27 12​<CENTER></CENTER>

​*Klubvébé: a kongói csapat legyőzte a mexikóit*
2010. 12. 10. 19.12

 <RIGHT> 







*A kongói Mazembe egygólos győzelmet aratott a mexikói Pachuca felett az Abu-Dzabiban zajló labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság csütörtöki, elődöntőbe jutásért rendezett mérkőzésén.*
 Az afrikai gárda a fináléba kerülésért a Libertadores Kupa-győztes brazil Internacional együttesével találkozik jövő hét kedden.

* Eredmény, az elődöntőbe jutásért:
*​*
**Mazembe (kongói)-Pachuca (mexikói) 1-0 (1-0)
gól:* Bedi (21.)
*piros lap*: Sunzu (82., Mazembe)

*A további program:
az elődöntőbe jutásért:*

*szombat:* Szongnam Ilhva Csonma (dél-koreai) - al-Vahda (egyesült arab emírségekbeli) 17 ó

* elődöntő:
*kedd: Internacional (brazil)-Mazembe (kongói) 17 ó
szerda: Internazionale (olasz) - Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda 18 ó
​
* az 5. helyért:
*szerda: Pachuca - Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda 15 ó

* a 3. helyért:
*december 18., szombat: Internacional/Mazembe - Internazionale/Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda 15 ó
​

 * döntő*:
Internacional/Mazembe - Internazionale/Szongnam Ilhva Csonma/al-Vahda 18 ó
​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​
XLsport ​<CENTER></CENTER>​​


----------



## rroollee (2010 December 12)

Nekem a best a Real Madrid.


----------



## bmc3000 (2010 December 12)

*Pár eredmény*

rroollee-nak és nem csak neki :
Tottenham-Chelsea 1:1
Zaragoza-Real Madrid 1.3
végeredmény
Barcelona-Real Sociedad 2:0 (31:42 - nél)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Vb 2022: a jordán herceg téli tornát javasol*
2010. 12. 13. 11.42

<RIGHT> 
*Jordánia hercege arra kérte a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetséget (FIFA), hogy a 2022-es katari világbajnokságot inkább télen rendezze meg, s a szomszédos országokban is legyenek mérkőzések.*

Husszein bin Al Abdullah herceg az ausztrál hírügynökségnek elmondta, megérti, hogy komoly aggodalmat váltott ki a FIFA döntése, mely szerint első alkalommal rendeznék meg a futball-vb-t a Közel-Keleten.
A december 2-i szavazás után többen jelezték, nem biztos, hogy egy olyan kis ország, mint Katar, képes lesz megrendezni az eseményt, ráadásul a hőmérséklet abban a régióban nyáron akár az 50 Celsius-fokot is elérheti, így komoly veszélybe kerülhet a futballisták egészsége.
A herceg szerint jobb lenne januárban rendezni a vb-t, így Bahreinben, az Egyesült Arab Emirátusokban és akár Szaúd-Arábiában is sor kerülhetne mérkőzésekre. Katar a szavazáson Ausztráliát, az Egyesült Államokat, Japánt és a Koreai Köztársaságot győzte le.
A jordán trónörökös úgy fogalmazott, megérti, hogy Ausztrália dühös a vereség miatt, de nem lepődött meg azon, hogy a FIFA egy olyan helyszínt választott, ahol 1,7 millió ember él.
"Szerintem nagyon sok munkát és pénzt fektettek ebbe a pályázatba, és látszott, hogy jó esélyük van a győzelemre - mondta. - Hiszek abban, hogy minden FIFA-tagállamnak joga van világbajnokságot rendezni, ha képes erre, függetlenül az ország méretétől."
A 34 éves herceg a dél-koreai Csung Mong-jun helyére szeretne bekerülni a nemzetközi szövetség végrehajtó bizottságába, amelynek így ő lenne a legfiatalabb tagja.

"Jelenleg kívülállóként figyelem az eseményeket, mint mindenki más - utalt a közelmúlt korrupciós botrányaira a jordán trónörökös. - Hiszem, hogy a hozzám hasonló embereknek csatlakozniuk kell az ilyen szervezetekhez, s remélhetőleg sokat tudunk segíteni abban, hogy ezekből az esetekből egyre kevesebb legyen a jövőben. Vissza kell állítanunk a FIFA jó hírnevét, ezért szeretnék bekerülni a végrehajtó bizottságba."


*Az Estudiantes az argentoin bajnok*
2010. 12. 13. 10.43 <RIGHT> 


*Az Estudiantes labdarúgócsapata nyerte meg Argentínában az őszi Apertura bajnokságot.*

Az együttes az első helyet vasárnap biztosította be, miután hazai pályán 2-0-ra legyőzte az Arsenalt.
A La Plata-i klub története ötödik bajnoki címét szerezte meg, s az elsőt 2006 óta, amikor szintén az őszi Aperturában diadalmaskodott.

Ez volt Alex Sabella első bajnoki sikere edzőként az Estudiantesszel, mellyel tavaly megnyerte a Libertadores Kupát. A szakember játékosként két bajnoki aranyat gyűjtött be a csapattal 1982-ben és 1983-ban.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## pisti72 (2010 December 13)

Télen még úgysem volt foci VB. Megéljük még, hogy a téli olimpiát meg nyáron rendezik?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

pisti72 írta:


> Télen még úgysem volt foci VB. Megéljük még, hogy a téli olimpiát meg nyáron rendezik?


 
No ha igy haladunk semmi nem elképzelhetetlen....azért szivesen elnéznénk sztem egy igati "Hófoci" VBt....


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

*Labdarúgás: elhunyt Rottenbiller Ferenc*
2010. 12. 13. 19.56 

* <RIGHT> *
*



*
*Életének 90. évében elhunyt Rottenbiller Ferenc, a Csepel háromszoros magyar bajnok, kétszeres válogatott labdarúgója.*
* A magyar szövetség honlapjának hétfői tájékoztatása szerint Rottenbiller a Csepel színeiben a negyvenes években három bajnoki címet szerzett, 1947-1948 között két alkalommal húzhatta magára a címeres mezt. Pályafutása során 213 élvonalbeli mérkőzésén tíz gólt szerzett.*

* Az elhunyt játékost december 21-én 10:30 órakor kísérik utolsó útjára a csepeli temetőben.
*​*
*<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​

*Park góljával a Manchester nyerte a szuperrangadót*
2010. 12. 14. 00.31

<RIGHT> 






*A Manchester United a dél-koreai válogatott Park Dzsi-Szung góljával nyert az Arsenal ellen az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának hétfő esti szuperrangadóján.*

A Vörös Ördögöknek még az is "belefért", hogy Wayne Rooney a 74. percben büntetőt rontott.
Sikerével a MU a tabella élére állt.

* Premier League, 17. forduló:
Manchester United-Arsenal 1-0 (1-0)
gól:* Park (41.)


*BL: az UEFA vizsgálja a zsolnai botrányt*
2010. 12. 13. 15.41 

<RIGHT> 






*Vizsgálatot indított az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) a Bajnokok Ligájában múlt szerdán játszott MSK Zilina-Szpartak Moszkva mérkőzésen történt rendbontás miatt.*

Az UEFA hétfői bejelentése szerint fegyelmi eljárás indult a szlovák bajnok Zilina és a Szpartak ellen egyaránt, s a szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága csütörtöki ülésén tárgyalja az ügyet.
A mérkőzés röviddel a kezdő sípszó után félbeszakadt, miután a nézőtérről pirotechnikai eszközöket dobáltak a pályára, így a játékvezető megszakította a találkozót és az öltözőbe küldte a csapatokat. Az összecsapás 20 perc szünet után folytatódott, s végül a moszkvai gárda 2-1-es sikerével zárult.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*EL: három továbbjutó hely sorsa dől el*
2010. 12. 15. 03.22

<RIGHT> 






*A fennmaradt hatból három továbbjutó hely kel majd el szerdán, a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének utolsó fordulójában. A játéknap legérdekesebb mérkőzése várhatóan a Borussia Dortmund sevillai fellépése lesz.*

A német bajnokság őszi szakaszának győztese, a magyar válogatott Hajnal Tamást is foglalkoztató Ruhr-vidéki gárda eddig nem tudta átmenteni az EL-be azt a formát, amellyel a hazai pontvadászat első felében a legjobbnak bizonyult, igaz, így is csak egy ponttal marad el a 2006-ban és 2007-ben UEFA Kupát - az EL jogelődjét - nyert spanyol együttestől. Ennek megfelelően a házigazdák állnak közelebb jelenleg a továbbjutáshoz, nekik ugyanis egy döntetlen is elég ahhoz, hogy tavasszal a legjobb 32-ben szerepeljenek. A J csoportból a szerdán az ukrán Karpaty Lviv vendégeként pályára lépő francia Paris Saint-Germain már az előző fordulóban bebiztosította továbbjutását.
A K csoportban a román Steaua Bucuresti és az olasz Napoli harcol a továbblépést jelentő második helyért, amelyet jelenleg az előbbi gárda foglal el, utóbbi pedig kétpontos hátránnyal a harmadik. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy a szerdán vendéglátóként pályára lépő Napoli csak győzelem esetén jut tovább. A csoportot vezető és már a legjobb 32-be jutott FC Liverpool a holland Utrechtet fogadja.
Szintén kiadó még egy hely a D csoportban, ahol a nyolcpontos görög PAOK Szaloniki a jelenleg hét ponttal álló horvát Dinamo Zagrebet látja vendégül, s utóbbinak győznie kell ahhoz, hogy csatlakozhasson a csoportot vezető spanyol Villarrealhoz, amely már biztosan ott lesz a következő fordulóban.
Az E, F és L betűjelű csoportokban már minden fontos kérdés eldőlt, a másik hat csoport mérkőzéseit pedig csütörtökön rendezik, így a már kiesett magyar bajnok Debrecen is akkor fogadja a szintén biztosan búcsúzó olasz Sampdoriát Budapesten.


*Del Bosque: A labdarúgás teljesen tiszta sport*
2010. 12. 15. 07.15

<RIGHT> 






*Vicente del Bosque, a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyol válogatott szövetségi kapitánya azt mondta: a labdarúgásban sosem tapasztalta, hogy jelen lenne a dopping.*

"Szinte lehetetlen, hogy a játékosok tiltott teljesítményfokozót használtak volna. A futball teljesen tiszta sport" - fogalmazott a szakvezető annak kapcsán, hogy egyes sajtóhírek szerint a nemzeti együttes is érintett lehet a doppingdoktorként emlegetett Eufemiano Fuentes körül kirobbanó újabb botrányban.
A spanyol rendőrség múlt csütörtökön Palenciában 14 személyt tartóztatott le, köztük a világbajnok akadályfutót, Marta Domínguezt. Az őrizetbe vételekre azért került sor, mert a gyanúsítottak - köztük a 2006-os kerékpáros doppingbotrányban érintett orvos, Fuentes - állítólag tiltott szerekkel láttak el spanyol sportolókat. 




*Labdarúgás: újabb 30 millió forint az E.ON Családi Foci keretében*
2010. 12. 14. 13.59

<RIGHT> 






*Újabb 30 millió forintot osztottak ki kedden az E.ON Családi Foci program keretében.*

Az E.ON Hungária Zrt. által novemberben kiírt, idei második pályázatra összesen 111 önkormányzat és 102 egyesület jelentkezett. Közülük most 11 települési önkormányzat részesült egyenként 1,5 millió forint pénzbeli támogatásban, öt klub pedig 3-3 millió forintot kapott családi labdarúgóprogramjaik lebonyolítására. További hat pályázónak sportszercsomagot ítélt meg az olimpiai bajnokokból álló bíráló bizottság.
"Az indulás előtt kicsit szkeptikus voltam a sikert illetően, de nagy örömmel tapasztaltuk, hogy a program országszerte milyen népszerűnek bizonyult. Így nem öngólt, hanem egyenesen aranygólt lőttünk ezzel a kezdeményezéssel, amelynek keretében idén összesen 60 millió forintot osztottunk ki” – fogalmazott az eredményhirdetéssel egybekötött sajtótájékoztatón Konrad Kreuzer, az E.ON Hungária Zrt. igazgatósági elnöke, aki azt is bejelentette, hogy az energiaszolgáltató cég 2011-ben is folytatni kívánja a programot.
Vincze Ottó, a Családi Foci rendezvénysorozat nagykövete kiemelte: bebizonyosodott, hogy ha az embereket szervezett keretek között hívják mozogni, sokan élnek a lehetőséggel.
Örömmel tapasztaltam, hogy óriási volt az érdeklődés, sok tehetséges gyerekkel találkoztam, akik közül jó néhányat sikerült már elirányítani a lakhelyükhöz közeli egyesületekhez” – tette hozzá a Ferencváros és a Vasas egykori labdarúgója.

* Az 1,5 millió forint támogatásban részesült önkormányzatok:* Tokod (Komárom-Esztergom megye), Szombathely (Vas), Ófehértó (Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg), Mihályi (Győr-Moson-Sopron), Szentantalfa (Veszprém), Szolnok (Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok), Ózd (Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén), Szarvas (Békés), Diósjenő (Nógrád), Budakeszi (Pest) és Etyek (Fejér).

* A 3 millió forintot kapott egyesületek:* Komlói Bányász, Maros-Menti Utánpótlás SC (Makó), FC Ajka, Balatoni Kölyök Labdarúgó Club (Csopak) és Győrújfalu Labdarúgó SE.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*MLSZ: a legfőbb ügyészség eddigi vezetője irányítja majd a jogi és sajtóirodát*
2010. 12. 15. 16.30 

<RIGHT> 






*Borbély Zoltán, a legfőbb ügyészség eddigi szóvivője szerdától a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) jogi és sajtóirodájának vezetőjeként dolgozik tovább, s kommunikációs feladatokat is ellát az MLSZ-ben.*

"Szeretném előrebocsátani, hogy a lehető legnagyobb békében és barátságban jöttem el az ügyészségtől az után, hogy 16 évet töltöttem el az igazságszolgáltatásban. Én vagyok az elnökség egyetlen jogász tagja, s a legfiatalabb is" - mondta az új irodavezető az MTI érdeklődésére, hozzáfűzve, hogy egykori tanára ajánlotta az MLSZ elnökének megválasztott Csányi Sándor figyelmébe.
"Talán kevesen tudják, hogy a sporthoz már régebben kötődök, sportriporteri múltam is van, s mielőtt újságíróként az ökölvívással kezdtem volna foglalkozni, televíziósként az MTV-ben hazai és nemzetközi labdarúgó-mérkőzéseket közvetítettem." - tette hozzá Borbély Zoltán, aki irodavezetőként beosztását tekintve a főtitkár alá tartozik, és szóvivői feladatokat is el fog látni.
*"Izgalmas, érdekes munka vár rám, már csak azért is, mert jövőre 110 éves lesz az MLSZ. Megítélésem szerint jó bázisról indul a magyar futball, amely áru is, nagyon jó termék, ezt Magyarországon is felismerték már. Amellett több mint sport, világnézet, jó lesz benne résztvenni"* - mondta Borbély Zoltán, akinek utóda a legfőbb ügyészség szóvivői posztján Széplaki-Nagy Gábor lett.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*EL: Villareal és Szaloniki továbbjutás a D csoportból*
2010. 12. 15. 22.43

<RIGHT> 






*Egygólos győzelmet aratott szerdán Zágrábban a Dinamo vendégeként, így bejutott a legjobb 32 közé a görög PAOK Szaloniki a labdarúgó Európa Liga D csoportjából, amelyet a spanyol Villarreal nyert meg.*

Az E és F csoportban már az előző körben eldőlt a két továbbjutó hely sorsa, előbbiben az éllovas ukrán Dinamo Kijev gólnélküli döntetlent játszott a vendég moldovai Sheriff Tiraspollal, a másodikként továbbjutó fehérorosz BATE Boriszov pedig simán kikapott a holland Alkmaar vendégeként.
Az F jelű négyesben a két továbblépő, az orosz CSZKA Moszkva és a cseh Sparta Praha összecsapása döntetlennel fejeződött be, míg a csoport harmadik helyén végzett Palermo egy góllal nyert a svájci Lausanne pályáján.

* Európa Liga, csoportkör, 6. (utolsó) forduló:
*​*
**D csoport:
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-PAOK Szaloniki (görög) 0-1 (0-0)
gól:* Szalpingidisz (60.)

*FC Bruges (belga)-Villarreal (spanyol) 1-2 (1-2)
g*: Kouemaha (28.), illetve Rossi (30., 34., a másodikat 11-esből)

* A csoport végeredménye:* 1. (és továbbjutott) Villarreal 12 pont, 2. (és továbbjutott) PAOK Szaloniki 11, 3. Dinamo Zagreb 7, 4. FC Bruges 3

* E csoport:
AZ Alkmaar (holland)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 3-0 (1-0)
g:* Sigthorsson (6., 84.), Maher (86.)
* 
Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)-Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai) 0-0*

*A csoport végeredménye*: 1. (és továbbjutott) Dinamo Kijev 11 pont, 2.(és továbbjutott) BATE Boriszov 10, 3. AZ Alkmaar 7, 4. Sheriff Tiraspol 5

* F csoport:
Sparta Praha (cseh)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 1-1 (1-1)
g:* Kadlec (44.), illetve Dzagojev (15.)

*Lausanne (svájci)-Palermo (olasz) 0-1 (0-0)
g:* Munoz (84.)

*A csoport végeredménye*: 1. (és továbbjutott) CSZKA Moszkva 16 pont, 2. (és továbbjutott) Sparta Praha 9, 3. Palermo 7, 4. Lausanne 1

* később:
J csoport:
*Karpati Lviv (ukrán) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 21:05 ó
Sevilla (spanyol)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 21:05 ó

* Az állás:* 1. (már továbbjutott) Paris Saint-Germain 11, 2. Sevilla 9, 3. Borussia Dortmund 8, 4. Karpati Lviv 0
*K csoport:
*Napoli (olasz)-Steaua Bucuresti (román) 21:05 ó
FC Liverpool (angol)-Utrecht (holland) 21:05 ó

*Az állás*: 1. (már továbbjutott) FC Liverpool 9 pont, 2. Steaua Bucuresti 6, 3. Napoli 4 (7-9), 4. Utrecht 4 (5-7)

* L csoport:
*Besiktas (török)-Rapid Wien (osztrák) 21:05 ó
FC Porto (portugál)-CSZKA Szófia (bolgár) 21:05 ó

* Az állás*: 1. (már továbbjutott) FC Porto 13 pont, 2. (már továbbjutott) Besiktas 10, 3. CSZKA Szófia 3 (3-7), 4. Rapid Wien 3 (5-10)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*EL: négy csoportban még nagy izgalmak lesznek*

<RIGHT> 






*A csütörtöki hat csoportból négyben nem kelt el még mindkét továbbjutó hely, így ezekben várhatók nagy izgalmak a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének utolsó fordulójában. A játéknap egyik legérdekesebb mérkőzése várhatóan a Lille és a Gent "ki-ki meccse" lesz.*

A C jelű négyesben a Sporting Lisboa már biztosan tagja a legjobb 32-nek, a portugálok mögött a francia és a belga csapat küzd a másik továbbjutó helyért. A Gentnek már a döntetlen is elég Lille-ben, míg a hazaiaknak csak a győzelem elfogadható, utóbbi esetben matematikailag még a Sportingot fogadó Szófiának is lehet esélye.

A versenyben maradásért küzd a Juventus is, amely az A csoportban az éppen Torinóba látogató Manchester City mellé szeretne feliratkozni a továbbjutott klubok listáján. Az eddig csak döntetlent játszó olaszok sikeréhez a győzelem mellett az is kell, hogy a Poznan kikapjon a már kiesett Salzburg stadionjában.

A B jelű kvartettben a Bayer Leverkusen már gálameccsen láthatja vendégül a két hétpontos csapat egyikét, az Atlético Madridot. A spanyolok azt a Szalonikit próbálják meg "kigolyózni" a zárókörben, amely a biztosan búcsúzó Rosenborgot fogadja.

A G csoportban a csütörtöki mezőny egyetlen százszázalékos együttese, az orosz Zenit az AEK Athénhoz utazik, amely már egy ponttal is továbbjutó. A görögök veresége esetén az Anderlecht is számolgathat, ha megveri a reménytelen helyzetben lévő Hajduk Splitet.

*A H és I csoportokban már minden fontos kérdés eldőlt, a már kiesett magyar bajnok Debrecen is tét nélküli mérkőzésen fogadja a szintén biztosan búcsúzó olasz Sampdoriát Budapesten.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*EL: nem lesz magyar érdekeltségű csata a 32 között*
2010. 12. 17. 15.38 

<RIGHT> 






*Elkerülték egymást a magyar labdarúgókat foglalkoztató csapatok az Európa Ligában a 32 között.*

A pénteki nyoni sorsoláson a 16 közé jutásért a Dzsudzsák Balázst foglalkoztató holland PSV Eindhoven a francia Lille, a Juhász Rolandot soraiban tudó belga RSC Anderlecht a holland Ajax Amsterdam, míg a Huszti Szabolcsot alkalmazó orosz Zenit a svájci Young Boys együttesét kapta ellenfélnek.
A nyolcaddöntő párosítását is elkészítették, de ebben a körben sem akadhat össze a három magyar érdekeltségű gárda.
Az első mérkőzéseket február 17-én, a visszavágókat egy héttel később rendezik.

* Európa Liga, párosítás a 16 közé jutásért:
* 1. SSC Napoli (olasz)-Villarreal (spanyol)
2. Glasgow Rangers (skót)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál)
3. Sparta Praha (cseh)-FC Liverpool (angol)
4. RSC Anderlecht (belga)-Ajax Amsterdam (holland)
5. Lech Poznan (lengyel)-Braga (portugál)
6. Besiktas (török)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)
7. Basel (svájci)-Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)
8. Young Boys (svájci)-Zenit (orosz)
9. Arisz (görög)-Manchester City (angol)
10. PAOK (görög)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)
11. Sevilla (spanyol)-FC Porto (portugál)
12. Rubin Kazany (orosz)-Twente (holland)
13. Lille (francia)-PSV Eindhoven (holland)
14. Benfica (portugál)-VfB Stuttgart (német)
15. BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-PSG (francia)
16. Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)-Bayer Leverkusen (német)

* Európa Liga, a nyolcaddöntő párosítása:
*14. párharc győztes-15. párharc győztese
6. párharc győztes- 9. párharc győztese
12. párharc győztes- 8. párharc győztese
10. párharc győztes-11. párharc győztese
13. párharc győztes- 2. párharc győztese
16. párharc győztes- 1. párharc győztese
4. párharc győztes- 7. párharc győztese
3. párharc győztes- 5. párharc győztese

*További program:
*16 közé jutásért, első mérkőzések: február 17.
16 közé jutásért, visszavágók: február 24.
nyolcaddöntő, első mérkőzések: március 10.
nyolcaddöntő, visszavágók: március 17.
negyeddöntő, első mérkőzések: április 7.
negyeddöntő, visszavágók: április 14.
elődöntő, első mérkőzések: április 28.
elődöntő, visszavágók: május 5.
döntő (Dublin): május 18.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*Itt a Bajnokok Ligája részletes menetrendje*

*A sorsolást követően pénteken Nyonban elkészítették a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének pontos menetrendjét is.*

*A nyolcaddöntő programja:*
*Első mérkőzések:*
*február 15., kedd:*
AC Milan (olasz)-Tottenham Hotspur (angol) 20:45 ó
FC Valencia (spanyol)-Schalke 04 (német) 20:45
*február 16., szerda:*
Arsenal (angol)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 20:45
AS Roma (olasz)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 20:45
*február 22., kedd:*
FC Köbenhavn (dán)-Chelsea (angol) 20:45
Olympique Lyon (francia)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 20:45
*február 23., szerda:*
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Manchester United (angol) 20:45
Internazionale (olasz)-Bayern München (német) 20:45

*Visszavágók:*
*március 8., kedd:*
FC Barcelona-Arsenal 20:45
Sahtar Donyeck-AS Roma 20:45
*március 9., szerda:*
Tottenham Hotspur-AC Milan 20:45
Schalke 04-FC Valencia 20:45
*március 15., kedd:*
Manchester United-Olympique Marseille 20:45
Bayern München-Internazionale 20:45
*március 16., szerda:*
Chelsea-FC Köbenhavn 20:45
Real Madrid-Olympique Lyon 20:45

*A további program:*
negyeddöntő, első mérkőzések: április 5-6.
negyeddöntő, visszavágók: április 12-13.
elődöntő, első mérkőzések: április 26-27.
elődöntő, visszavágók: május 3-4.
*döntő (London, Wembley Stadion): május 28.*


*Labdarúgás: Espanyol-Barcelona, Milan-Roma - a szombati program*

Két nagy rangadót is rendeznek szombaton a labdarúgó európai topligákban. Olaszországban a listavezető Milan vendége a Roma lesz, míg a spanyol bajnokságban az eddig remekül szereplő Espanyol városi riválisát, a Barcelonát fogadja. Az összes „magyar" csapat idegenben játszik. A Szalai Ádámot is a soraiban tudó Mainz a St. Pauli otthonában szerepel, Gera Zoltán és a Fulham az Anfield Road-ra, a Liverpoolhoz látogat. Bogdán Ádám (Bolton) a Sunderland, míg Kádár Tamás (Newcastle) a Birmingham ellen léphet pályára. 

*A SZOMBATI PROGRAM*
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=xl25>*SERIE A*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Cesena–Cagliari</TD><TD class=xl26>18.00</TD></TR><TR><TD>Milan–Roma 
​</TD><TD>20.45, Tv: Digi Sport 
​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl24>*PRIMERA DIVISIÓN*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Villarreal–Mallorca</TD><TD class=xl26>18.00</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Levante–Athletic Bilbao</TD><TD class=xl26>18.00
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Deportivo–Gijón</TD><TD class=xl26>18.00</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD>Espanyol–Barcelona 
​</TD><TD>20.00, Tv: Sport2 
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>Real Sociedad–Valencia 
​</TD><TD>22.00, Tv: Sport2 
​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl27>*BUNDESLIGA*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Schalke–Köln</TD><TD class=xl26>15.30</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Werder Bremen–Kaiserslautern</TD><TD>15.30</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Wolfsburg–Hoffenheim</TD><TD class=xl26>15.30 </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Eintracht Frankfurt–Dortmund</TD><TD class=xl26>15.30, Tv: Eurosport2
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Nürnberg–Hannover</TD><TD class=xl26>15.30</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>St. Pauli–Mainz</TD><TD class=xl26>18.30, Tv: Eurosport2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl27>*PREMIER LEAGUE*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Sunderland–Bolton</TD><TD class=xl26>13.45, Tv: Dii Sport </TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Arsenal–Stoke City</TD><TD class=xl26>16.00, Tv: Digi Sport
​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Birmingham–Newcastle United</TD><TD class=xl26>16.00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Blackburn–West Ham United</TD><TD class=xl26>16.00</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl26>Wigan–Aston Villa</TD><TD class=xl26>16.00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl26>Liverpool–Fulham</TD><TD class=xl26>18.30 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

MTI 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Boldog Karácsonyt!*​


----------



## Stefibaba (2010 December 24)

Én Chelsea drukker vagyok. Bár mostanában pocsékul játszanak remélem, hogy össze szedik magukat és megnyerik végre a BL-t!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 27)

*PL: a rangadó után jön egyből a 20. forduló*
2010. 12. 27. 13.39 

<RIGHT> 







*Noha a 19. fordulót csak hétfőn este zárja le az Arsenal-Chelsea rangadó, kedden és szerdán már a 20. fordulóban lépnek pályára a csapatok az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban.*

Az Angliában ilyenkor megszokott nagyüzem nem működött zavartalanul az elmúlt napokban, miután a rossz időjárási körülmények miatt több meccset is el kellett halasztani.
Így fordulhat elő, hogy a Liverpool szerdán több mint két hét "pihenő" után léphet majd pályára a Wolverhampton ellen, míg a Chelsea és az Arsenal, amennyiben hétfő esti rangadójuk nem hiúsul meg, mindössze egy futballmentes nap után lesz kénytelen szerda este újra játszani.
A 20. fordulóban a listavezető, s kiváló formában játszó Manchester United kedd este a 17. Birminghamhez látogat, s minden esélye megvan arra, hogy nyerjen, csakúgy mint jelenleg a vesztett pontokat tekintve második Arsenalnak, mely a 16. Wiganhez látogat.
A legnehezebb dolga a Chelsea-nek van a nagycsapatok közül, mivel két nappal a londoni derbi után a hatodik Boltont fogadja.
Gera Zoltán együttese, a vasárnap a sereghajtó Wets Hamtől vereséget szenvedett Fulham kedden a nyolcadik Stoke City stadionjában szerepel majd.

*Premier League, 20. forduló:
kedd:
*Manchester City-Aston Villa 16 ó
Stoke City-Fulham 16
Sunderland-Blackpool 16
Tottenham Hotspur-Newcastle United 16
West Bromwich Albion-Blackburn 16
West Ham United-Everton 18:30 ó
Birmingham-Manchester United 21 ó

*szerda:
*Chelsea-Bolton Wanderers 20:45 ó
Wigan Athletic-Arsenal 20:45
Liverpool-Wolverhampton Wanderers 21 ó

*Az állás:
* *1. Manchester United 17 38-16 37 pont
* 2. Manchester City 19 28-16 35
3. Arsenal 17 34-19 32
 4. Chelsea 17 31-12 31
 5. Tottenham Hotspur 18 27-23 30
6. Bolton Wanderers 19 32-25 29
7. Sunderland 19 21-20 27
8. Stoke City 18 23-22 24
9. Newcastle United 18 28-29 22
10. FC Liverpool 17 21-22 22
11. FC Blackpool 16 24-29 22
12. West Bromwich Albion 18 24-31 22
13. Blackburn Rovers 19 23-30 22
14. Everton 18 20-21 21
15. Aston Villa 18 20-30 20
16. Wigan Athletic 18 15-29 19
17. Birmingham City 17 17-20 18
18. Fulham 18 17-23 16
19. West Ham United 19 19-32 16
20. Wolverhampton Wanderers 18 19-32 15​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## pisti72 (2010 December 30)

Új edzője van a Lokinak : Zdenek Scasny. A Panával megverte a PSV-t annak idején


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Cseh edzőt kapott a Loki*
2010. 12. 30. 13.28 

<RIGHT> 






*A cseh Zdenek Scasny irányítja a jövőben a bajnok Debrecen labdarúgócsapatát.*

A felek csütörtökön mindenben megállapodtak, s kétéves szerződést kötöttek.
A klubnak az MTI-hez eljuttatott közleménye szerint "az igazgatóság január 3-án tárgyalta volna a vezetőedző személyével kapcsolatos napirendi pontot, de az események úgy alakultak, hogy ezt a döntést csütörtökön hozta meg a grémium".
"Bízunk benne, hogy jó döntést hoztunk, és Zdenek Scasny ugyanolyan sikeres munkát végez majd, mint a DVSC-TEVA előző négy vezetőedzője, Szentes Lázár, Supka Attila, Miroslav Beránek és Herczeg András" - idézi a kommüniké Szima Gábor klubelnököt. - "A szakember két napot töltött Debrecenben, megismerte a körülményeket és nagy kihívásnak tekinti az itteni munkáját" - mondta, hozzátéve, hogy a bajnoki cím megszerzése tavasszal már a Videoton szereplésén is múlik, de céljaik változatlanok és azokat nem adják fel.
A játékosként négyszeres csehszlovák válogatott tréner edzői pályafutása a ciprusi Anagenniszi Deriniánál indult, majd Csehországban irányította a FK Chmel Blsany, az FK Usti nad Labem együttesét és a Sparta Prahát is. Utóbbi csapattal kétszer megnyerte a cseh bajnokságot, ezt követően három szezont töltött a Viktoria Zizkovnál, amellyel 2001-ben elhódította a Cseh Kupát. Edzői karrierjét a görög OFI Kréta gárdájánál folytatta, majd 2004-től a Panathinaikosz kispadjára ült le. A zöld-fehérekkel a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében elért harmadik helyezés után visszatért Csehországba, és a nehéz helyzetben lévő, kiesés ellen küzdő SIAD Most együttesét sikerült az élvonalban tartania. Következő állomáshelye az FK Mladá Boleslav volt, a csapattal bejutott az UEFA Kupa csoportkörébe. Scasny egy évvel ezelőtt ült le ismét a Viktoria Zizkov kispadjára, de a csapatot nem tudta megmenteni a kieséstől.
Zdenek Scasny segítője az 54 éves Meszlényi Tibor lesz, aki több felvidéki együttest is irányított már, legutóbbi csapata a Dunaszerdahely volt.
A korábbi szakmai vezető, Herczeg András klubmenedzser a december 20-i, éjszakába nyúló igazgatótanácsi ülésen jelezte, hogy a jövőben más jellegű feladatot szeretne végezni a piros-fehéreknél.


*Az eddigi edzőváltások a Monicomp Liga 2010/11-es idényében:*​*​*szeptember 27./október 13. - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO: Urbányi István helyett Tomislav Sivic
október 4./18. - Szolnoki MÁV FC: Vágó Attila helyett Simon Antal
október 6./7. - Vasas: Giovanni Dellacasa helyett Komjáti András
október 16./17. - Szombathelyi Haladás: Csertői Aurél helyett Aczél Zoltán
november 13./17./január 1. - Budapest Honvéd: Massimo Morales helyett Szalai László, majd Supka Attila
december 20./30. - DVSC-TEVA: Herczeg András helyett Zdenek Scasny




*Luiz Gustavo eladása miatt távozott a Hoffenheim vezetőedzője*
2011. 01. 02. 12.21

<RIGHT> 



*


Ralf Rangnick vezetőedző közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott a Hoffenheim labdarúgócsapatával, utódja eddigi segítője, Marco Pezzaiuoli lesz.
*​*
*
A tréner azért távozott posztjáról, mert a klub szombaton beleegyezése nélkül eladta a Bayern Münchennek Luiz Gustavót, az együttes brazil légiósát.
Rangnick 2006-ban vette át a gárda irányítását, vezetésével pedig a harmadosztályból az élvonalba jutott a Hoffenheim. A csapat, amely sajtóértesülések szerint 15 millió euróért vált meg a dél-amerikai középpályástól, nyolcadik helyen áll a német bajnokságban, a kupában pedig negyeddöntős.


*Már Allegri is "búcsúztatja" Ronaldinhót*
2011. 01. 02. 09.58

<RIGHT> 



*


Edzője, Massimiliano Allegri szerint távozik az AC Milantól, Ronaldinho, az olasz csapat világbajnok labdarúgója.
*​*
*
A tréner szerint a jelenleg is zajló dubaji edzőtáborozás után kerül pont a 2005-ben aranylabdás, 30 éves futballista klubváltására.

"*Már csak hivatalossá kell ennek válnia - nyilatkozott a tréner a Sky Italia csatornának. - Talán nem volt igazán kedve nálunk játszani. Előzetesen biztos voltam benne, hogy remek szezon előtt áll. Jól is kezdett egy kiegyensúlyozott közösségben, de végül mindenkinek vállalnia kell a felelősséget" *- utalt arra az edző, hogy később viszont már nem nyújtotta a várt teljesítményt.
Két napja, a Zero Hora című brazil napilap - Roberto de Assisra, a csatár testvérére, egyben ügynökére hivatkozva - arról számolt be, hogy nyolcmillió eurót kell átutalnia az AC Milan számlájára annak a klubnak, amelyik meg akarja szerezni Ronaldinhót. A futballista ügyeit intéző fivér előzőleg Rio de Janeiróban találkozott Adriano Gallianival, a Milan alelnökével.

Az egyik legaktívabb kérő, a Gremio - amelyben Ronaldinho elkezdte profi pályafutását - eredetileg ingyen szerette volna átcsábítani a játékost, akinek négy évre szóló szerződést kínálna. César Cidade Dias, a Porto Alegre-i klub tanácsadója szerint a milánói követelések némileg bonyolítják az ügyet.


A 2002-ben világbajnok, 30 éves futballista jelenlegi kontraktusa júniusig szól. Paulo Odone, a Gremio elnöke úgy tudja, hogy Ronaldinho szívesen hazatérne Európából, és ott akar lenni a válogatottban a 2014-es, hazai rendezésű világbajnokságon.

Korábbi sajtóértesülések arról szóltak, hogy a Gremio mellett a Palmeiras és a Flamengo is szerződtetné, de olasz kérője is akad, mindezt pedig ügynöke azzal egészítette ki, hogy Spanyolországból és Angliából is volt érdeklődő.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## morber (2011 Január 3)

jo kis tema


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Spanyol Király Kupa - Kétgólos hátrányról jutott tovább a Villarreal*
2011. 01. 06. 21.12 <RIGHT> 





*


A Villarreal kétgólos hátrányról fordítva nyert és jutott tovább a Valencia ellen a labdarúgó spanyol Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének csütörtöki visszavágóján.
*​*
*

* Spanyol Király Kupa, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó:
*Villarreal-Valencia 4-2
Továbbjutott: a Villarreal 4-2-es összesítéssel

*korábban:
*Real Mallorca-Almería 3-4
Tj: az Almería, kettős győzelemmel, 8-6-os összesítéssel
Getafe-Real Betis (II. osztályú) 1-3
Tj: a Real Betis, 4-3-as összesítéssel

* szerdán játszották:
*Athletic Bilbao-FC Barcelona 1-1
Tj: FC Barcelona, idegenben lőtt góllal 
Deportivo La Coruna-Cordoba (II.) 3-1 - hosszabbítás után 
Tj.: Deportivo La Coruna, 4-2-es összesítéssel
Málaga-Sevilla 0-3 
Tj.: Sevilla, kettős győzelemmel, 8-3-as összesítéssel

*később:
*Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 20 (0-1)
Levante-Real Madrid 22 (0-8)​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Serie A - Vereséggel kezdte az évet a Juventus*
2011. 01. 06. 20.50

<RIGHT> 



*


A szinte az egész meccset emberhátrányban végigjátszó Juventus hazai pályán három góllal kikapott a Parmától az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság idei első fordulójának nyitómeccsén.
*​*
*
A torinói mérkőzésen a hazaiak sérülés miatt már az ötödik percben elveszítették legjobb csatárukat, Fabio Quagliarrellát, majd a 17. percben emberhátrányba kerültek, miután a bíró kiállította a durván szabálytalankodó Felipe Melót.
A létszámfölényt a Parma elsősorban a nyáron éppen a Juventustól megszerzett Sebastian Giovinco kiváló játékával és két góljával kihasználta.

* Serie A, 18. forduló:
Juventus-Parma 1-4 (0-1)
*gól: Legrotaglie (60.), illetve Giovinco (41., 48.), Crespo (62.), Palladino (92.)
kiállítva: Felipe Melo (17., Juventus)

*később:
*AS Roma-Catania 15 ó
Bologna-Fiorentina 15
Brescia-Cesena 15
Cagliari-AC Milan 15
Genoa-SS Lazio 15
Lecce-Bari 15
Palermo-Sampdoria 15
Udinese-Chievo 15
Internazionale-Napoli 20:45
​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport​


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

Cavani milyen gólt vágott!


----------



## Ginopapa (2011 Január 12)

A Manchester United drukkerek figyelmébe ajánlom : www.manutdfanatics.hu


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Spanyol Király Kupa - A Real Madrid 3-1-re verte az Atlético Madridot*
2011. 01. 14. 08.11

<RIGHT> 
*



**


A labdarúgó Spanyol Király Kupa negyeddöntőjének első mérkőzésén a Real Madrid 3-1-re verte az Atlético Madrid csapatát.
*​*
*
* Real Madrid-Atlético Madrid 3-1

Almería-Deportivo La Coruna 1-0 

** Szerdán játszották:
FC Barcelona-Real Betis (II. osztályú) 5-0
Villarreal-Sevilla 3-3

** A visszavágókat jövő héten rendezik.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​

*Fellebbezett a két eltiltott FIFA-tag*
2011. 01. 14. 07.34 

<RIGHT>






*Hivatalosan is fellebbezett eltiltása ellen a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) végrehajtó bizottságának két tagja, akik azért kaptak büntetést, mert a 2018-as és 2022-es vb helyszínéről tartott szavazás kapcsán pénzt fogadtak volna el a voksukért.*


A FIFA csütörtöki közlése szerint a fellebbviteli bizottság egy később kijelölendő időpontban foglalkozik majd az üggyel.
A tahiti Reynald Temariit és a nigériai Amos Adamut az etikai bizottság tavaly novemberben tiltotta el, mert egy, a Sunday Times által megrendezett "lebuktató akció" során bebizonyosodott róluk: pénzt fogadtak volna el azért, hogy a vb-helyszínek kiválasztásakor az adott országokra szavazzanak. Temarii az etikai szabályok megsértéséért egyéves, míg Adamu megvesztegetésért hároméves büntetést kapott.
December 2-án már egyikük sem vehetett részt a szavazáson, amelyen eldőlt, hogy 2018-ban Oroszország, 2022-ben pedig Katar lesz a futball-vb házigazdája.




*Kecskeméten megnyílt a labdarúgó akadémia*
2011. 01. 14. 03.26


<RIGHT>






*Megnyitotta kapuit csütörtökön a harmadik éve NB I-ben szereplő, ebben az évben 100 éves kecskeméti labdarúgóklub utánpótlás akadémiája.*


"Lehetőséget biztosítunk a város, a megye és a régió fiataljainak, hogy itt labdarúgóvá váljanak, és hosszútávon biztosítsák a KTE utánpótlását" - mondta Rózsa Pál, a csapatot működtető gazdasági társaság többségi tulajdonosa a megnyitó ünnepségen.
Zombor Gábor polgármester fontos lépésnek nevezte az akadémia létrejöttét, mert szavai szerint így "adott egy létesítmény, amelynek segítségével jövőben megtarthatják a tehetséges fiatalokat, akiket korábban egy bizonyos kor után elveszített a város".
Az ünnepségen a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség képviseletében Dunai Antal üdvözölte az akadémia megnyitását. Az egykori olimpiai bajnok újpesti játékos hangsúlyozta: különösen magáénak érzi a kecskeméti akadémiát, mivel ő is Bács-Kiskun megyében, a Baja színeiben kezdett el futballozni.
A 31-szeres egykori válogatott játékos a fiataloknak elmondta: a labdarúgás is egy szakma, amelyben célokat kell kitűzniük a játékosoknak önmaguk elé, s ezek megvalósításáért szenvedni is tudni kell, mert csak alázattal lehet magas szinten játszani.
Reszeli Soós István, a tervek szerint alapítványi formában működő Kecskeméti Labdarúgó Akadémia vezetője tavaly november óta felügyeli a KTE utánpótlását. A szakember az MTI-nek elmondta: a létesítmény épületében jelenleg 18 nem kecskeméti fiatal él, de természetesen hozzájuk tartoznak a helyi korosztályos társaik is. Hangsúlyozta: az alap nagyon jó, mert az U19-es csapat a legnagyobb akadémiák fiataljaival is felveszi a versenyt a kiemelt bajnokságban.
Reszeli Soós István szerint az első fontos lépés megtörtént a bentlakásos intézmény átadásával, a következő időszakban a középiskolákkal kell egyeztetni azért, hogy a tanulás mellett eleget tudjanak edzeni a fiatalok, majd a több évfolyamos akadémia kialakítása a cél.



*IFFHS - Xavi volt 2010 legjobb játékmestere*
2011. 01. 14. 06.20 

<RIGHT>






*A világbajnok spanyol válogatott és a Barcelona futballistája, Xavi volt 2010 legjobb játékmestere a labdarúgás történetével és statisztikájával foglalkozó szervezet, az IFFHS szerint.*


A 30 éves középpályás sorozatban harmadszor végzett az élen ebben a kategóriában, ezúttal csapat- és honfitársát, Andres Iniestát előzte meg a voksoláson. A harmadik helyen a holland válogatottal vb-döntős, az Internazionaléval pedig Bajnokok Ligája-győztes, illetve olasz bajnok és kupagyőztes Wesley Sneijder végzett.

*2010 legjobb játékmesterei:*
*1. Xavi (spanyol, FC Barcelona) 223 pont*
2. Andrés Iniesta (spanyol, FC Barcelona) 148 
3. Wesley Sneijder (holland, Internazionale) 128 
4. Lionel Messi (argentin, FC Barcelona) 111
5. Mesut Özil (német, Werder Bremen/Real Madrid) 47 
6. Diego Forlán (uruguayi, Atlético Madrid) 30 
7. Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Real Madrid) 27 
8. Bastian Schweinsteiger (német, Bayern München) 22 
9. Cesc Fabregas (spanyol, Arsenal) 13 
10. Arjen Robben (holland, Bayern München) 12




*Bundesliga - 57 millió eurót zsebeltek be télen a klubok*
2011. 01. 14. 01.16 

<RIGHT>






*A téli szünet során összesen 57,1 millió euróért adtak el labdarúgókat a német Bundesliga élvonalában szereplő klubok.*


A piacon eddig 17 játékos került átadólistára, ugyanakkor 15 futballista szerződött új egyesülethez, összesen 24,4 millióért. Az átigazolási időszak január 31-ig tart.
A legnagyobb visszhangot a bosnyák Edin Dzeko ügye váltotta ki, aki német rekordot jelentő 35 millióért szerződött a Wolfsburgtól az angol Manchester Cityhez.

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Primera División - Csúcstartóvá léphet elő a mai Barcelona*
2011. 01. 14. 15.03


<RIGHT> 



*


Ha nem kap ki vasárnap az FC Barcelona a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójában, 28 mérkőzésre növelheti veretlenségi sorozatát, ami csúcsot jelentene a klub históriájában.

*​*
*Az eddigi rekordot a katalánok mai elitalakulata azzal a gárdával tartja holtversenyben, amely veretlenségét 37 esztendeje a holland Rinus Michels irányításával volt képes megőrizni 27 meccsen át.
Pep Guardiola együttesének sikerét akár borítékolni lehet, egyfelől a jelentős tudáskülönbség miatt, másfelől azért is, mert míg a 49 pontos Barca hetek-hónapok óta kirobbanó formában futballozik (mérlege: 22 győzelem, 5 döntetlen), addig vasárnapi vendége, a Málaga gyengécske teljesítménnyel, alig 17 ponttal a 16. helyen szerénykedik. Igen nehezen feltételezhető, hogy a látogatóba érkező csapat - bár a januári átigazolási időszakot kihasználva a több új játékos sorában szerződtette a tavaly nyári vb-t megjárt argentin védőt, Martin Demichelist és brazil támadót, Julio Baptistát is - éppen most, a címvédő és listavezető amúgy is félelmetes otthonában, a Camp Nou Stadionban táltosodik meg, elcsenve mindhárom pontot a friss FIFA-aranylabdás Lionel Messi és a nem kevésbé kiváló társak, így Xavi és Andrés Iniesta fémjelezte szuperformációtól. Az egyedüli intő jel talán csak a pazar sorozat nyitánya előtti "baleset" lehet: a Barca legutóbb a tavaly szeptember 11-i, hazai bajnokin maradt alul hatalmas meglepetésre 2-0-ra az élvonalbeli újonc Hérculesszel szemben. 
A Barcelona legfőbb, s érdemben egyedüli üldözője, a 47 ponttal második Real Madrid sem valószínű, hogy ezen a víkenden fog botlani. A fővárosi királyi gárda is kiváló futballt játszik mostanság, s a 19., tehát az utolsó előtti pozíciót elfoglaló, 13 pontos Almería pályáján sorra kerülő találkozón a nehezen elképzelhető végeredmények kategóriájába tartozik még a döntetlen is. 
Tizenhárom pontja van Pintér Ádám csapatának, a sereghajtó Real Zaragozának is, amely a 15 pontjával 17. Levantét fogadja "hatpontos" mérkőzésen, míg az első osztály másik magyarjának, Vadócz Krisztiánnak Osasunája (18 pont, 15. hely) a 36 ponttal harmadik Villarreal vendége lesz szombaton. 
A háromnapos forduló zárómeccsét hétfőn, 21 órai kezdettel az Atlético Madrid vívja a Real Mallorcával.

* Primera División, 19. forduló:
szombat:
*​*
*Getafe-Real Sociedad 18 ó
Sporting Gijón-Hércules 18
Villarreal-Osasuna 18
Real Zaragoza-Levante 18
Athletic Bilbao-Racing Santander 20
Sevilla-Espanyol 22

*vasárnap:
*Valencia-Deportivo La Coruna 17 ó
Almería-Real Madrid 19
FC Barcelona-Málaga 21

*hétfő:
* Atlético Madrid-Real Mallorca 21

*Az állás:
*​*
**1. FC Barcelona 18 57-10 49 pont
* 2. Real Madrid 18 46-16 47
3. Villarreal 18 34-18 36
4. Valencia 18 27-20 34
5. Espanyol 18 23-24 31
6. Atlético Madrid 18 28-23 27
7. Getafe 18 28-25 27
8. Real Mallorca 18 23-21 27
9. Athletic Bilbao 18 27-30 26
10. Sevilla 18 25-29 26
11. Hércules 18 22-26 22
12. Real Sociedad 18 25-31 22
13. Deportivo La Coruna 18 15-24 21
14. Racing Santander 18 14-24 20
15. Osasuna 18 15-21 18
16. Málaga 18 23-37 17
17. Levante 18 19-29 15
18. Sporting Gijón 18 15-27 13
19. Almería 18 16-31 13
20. Real Zaragoza 18 16-32 13
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)

*Hat perc alatt elintézte a Dortmund a Bayert *
*Győzelemmel kezdte az évet a Borussia*​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">*Az éllovas Borusia Dortmund a Bayer leverkusen otthonába látogatott a Bundesliga tizennolcadik fordulójában. A rangadót a vendégek nyerték.*





<SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord=88319215"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>​
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px">
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>


Az első félidőben még mindkét csapat elpuskázta a helyzeteket, majd fordulás után a Dortmund szerzett vezetést, egy beadást követően Grosskreutz lőtt a hazai kapuba. Néhány perccel később ugyanő egy tizenhat méterről eleresztett lövéssel megduplázta csapata előnyét, majd két perc múlva Grosskreutz passzából Götze eldöntötte a három pont sorsát. A Dortmund tehát hat perc alatt három gólt rámolt be a hazai kapuba, A Bayer erejéből pedig csak a szépítésre futotta, a nyolcvanadik percben Kiessling egy beadás után szerezte meg a hazaiak becsületgólját. 



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/Rrv4Ok1QnjI?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 19)

*Az Illovszky Stadionban búcsúztatják Mathesz Imrét*


<RIGHT> 



*


Pénteken 13 órától búcsúztatják Mathesz Imre 12-szeres válogatott labdarúgót, az 1966-os, angliai világbajnokságon szerepelt nemzeti csapat tagját, a Vasas négyszeres magyar bajnok fedezetét.
*​*
*
A klub pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a hamvasztás utáni búcsúztatásra az elhunyt végrendeletének megfelelően a Fáy utcai Illovszky Stadionban kerül.

A 73. évében járt Mathesz Imre autóbalesetben vesztette életét december 7-én.

* Mathesz Imrét a Vasas Sport Club és a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség saját halottjának tekinti.

*​*
*

*Magyarország pályázott a 2012-es és 2013-as FIFA-kongresszus rendezésére*
2011. 01. 18. 07.20

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) - a kormány támogatásával - pályázott a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) 2012-es és 2013-as kongresszusának megrendezésére.
*​*
*
A Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a támogatásról szóló - hétfőn a Magyar Közlönyben is megjelent - határozatával a kormány megteremtette a szükséges állami feltételeket ahhoz, hogy az MLSZ a 62. és 63. FIFA-kongresszus rendezési jogára jelentkezzen, amelyre múlt hét péntekig volt lehetőség. A kormány által vállalt pénzügyi kötelezettség mértéke az MLSZ tájékoztatása szerint 30 millió forint.
A kandidálás feltételeként szerepelt a rendezésre jelentkező ország kormánygaranciája. Sikeres pályázattal a két eseményből egynek nyerhető el a rendezési joga.

* A 2012-es eseménynek a várható időpontja május 24-25., míg a 2013-asé május 30-31. lenne.*

A közlemény szerint "a kimagasló nemzetközi sportdiplomáciai esemény budapesti megrendezése közvetlen és közvetett turisztikai hozadéka mellett növelné a labdarúgás hazai népszerűségét és gazdagítaná hazánk országképét is".
Budapest 2006 márciusában adott otthont az európai szövetség (UEFA) kongresszusának.




*Simon András nem szerződik a Győri ETO-hoz*
2011. 01. 18. 23.57

<RIGHT> 



*


A csatár Simon András, aki 2009-ben világbajnoki bronzérmes volt a 20 éven aluli labdarúgó-válogatott tagjaként, nem szerződik a Győri ETO FC-hez.

*​*
*Az MTK, az FC Liverpool B és a spanyol Córdoba korábbi játékosa kedden bejelentette, hogy nem fogadja el a győriek ajánlatát.
"Decemberben kezdtük meg Simon Andrással a tárgyalásokat. A labdarúgó az elmúlt hét keddjén csatlakozott a keretünkhöz, részt vett az edzésen. Úgy tűnt, hogy azok a feltételek, amelyeket ajánlottunk, megfelelőek lesznek a számára. A múlt hét csütörtökén klubunktól a szerződéstervezetet átvette. Az érdemi egyeztetés a tervezettel kapcsolatosan azonban már elmaradt, mert András kedden arról tájékoztatott, hogy máshonnan visszautasíthatatlan ajánlatot kapott, ezért nem áll módjában a Győri ETO FC szerződését elfogadni."

*Szerb kapust igazolt a Debrecen*
2011. 01. 18. 05.11

<RIGHT> 



*


A bajnokságban címvédő Debrecen labdarúgócsapata hároméves szerződést kötött Nenad Novakovic szerb kapussal.

*​*
*A hajdúsági klub hétfői tájékoztatása szerint Novakovic a Radnickiben kezdte pályafutását, majd a Napredak Krusevac csapatán keresztül vezetett az útja Dániába, ahol először a Koge, majd az Odense játékosa volt. Innen két és félmillió euróért az olasz Regginához igazolt. Legutóbb a dán FC Nordsjaelland együttesének kapuját védte.
A 28 éves hálóőr leigazolására azért volt szüksége a DVSC-TEVA együttesének, mert Vukasin Poleksic júniusi, két évre szóló eltiltása után nem sikerült kielégítő megoldást találni a posztra. A montenegrói kapust júniusban azért büntette meg az európai szövetség (UEFA), mert - Mészáros Norberttel együtt - nem tett eleget a jelentési kötelezettségének, amikor megpróbálták megvesztegetni.
* A Debrecen 16 forduló után az 5. helyen áll a NB I-ben, hátránya nyolc pont a listavezető Videotonnal szemben.* A tavaszi idényt a cseh Zdenek Scasny vezetőedzővel kezdte meg a klub, miután Herczeg András nem kívánta meghosszabbítani 2010 végén lejárt szerződését.




*FA Kupa - Továbbjutott a Manchester City*
2011. 01. 19. 06.16

<RIGHT> 



*


A másfél héttel ezelőtti döntetlen után a Manchester City a keddi megismételt mérkőzésen magabiztosan legyőzte a másodosztályú Leicester City együttesét, és bejutott az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa negyedik fordulójába.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, FA Kupa, 3. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*​*​*Manchester City-Leicester City (II.) 4-2
Wolverhampton Wanderers-Doncaster Rovers (II.) 5-0


*Olasz Kupa - Nyolc között a Napoli*
2011. 01. 19. 06.14

<RIGHT> 



*


A bajnokságban második helyen álló Napoli hazai pályán 2-1-re legyőzte a Bolognát, s ezzel bejutott a labdarúgó Olasz Kupa negyeddöntőjébe.
*​*
*
* Eredmény, nyolcaddöntő:
*Napoli-Bologna 2-1

*január 13-án játszották:
*Juventus-Catania 2-0
* január 12.:
*Internazionale-Genoa 3-2
Palermo-Chievo 1-0
* december 14.:
*Parma-Fiorentina 2-1 - hosszabbítás után


*Premier League - Pienaar a Chelsea helyett a Tottenhamet választotta*
2011. 01. 18. 22.47

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Evertontól a Tottenham Hotspurhöz szerződik Steven Pienaar, a dél-afrikai válogatott labdarúgója. A középpályást az angol Premier League-ben címvédő Chelsea is szerette volna megszerezni.
*​*
*
Harry Redknapp, a Spurs vezetőedzője kedden azt mondta: a 28 éves játékos őket választotta, s hamarosan aláírja négy évre szóló szerződését.
Pienaar megállapodása a szezon végén járt volna le az Evertonnál, s a hírek szerint 2,5 millió fontért költözik a White Hart Lane-re.
Vasárnap még olyan hírek láttak napvilágot, hogy a futballista megegyezett a Chelsea-vel.




*Futball 2011 percen át a Kosztolányi Dezső Gimnáziumban*


<RIGHT> 



*


Csütörtökön és pénteken immár 14. alkalommal rendezik meg a Kosztolányi Dezső Gimnáziumban azt a tanár-diák futballmérkőzést, amely az adott évnek megfelelő percig tart.
*​*
** A 2011 percen át tartó összecsapás délelőtt 11 órakor veszi kezdetét, s másnap este 20:31 órakor fejeződik be.*

*Xlsport


*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Primera División - Könnyedén győzött a Barcelona*
2011. 01. 23. 05.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A címvédő, listavezető FC Barcelona hazai pályán könnyedén nyert a Racing Santander ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 

*Primera División, 20. forduló:*
*FC Barcelona-Racing Santander 3-0 (2-0)*
---------------------------------------
gól: Pedro (2.), Messi (33., 11-esből), Iniesta (56.)​ 
*korábban:*
Sevilla-Levante 4-1 (3-0)
-------------------------
g: Luís Fabiano (28., 43., 68.), Escudé (39.), illetve Xisco (58.)​ 
*később:*
Valencia-Málaga 22 ó​ 
*vasárnap:*
Almería-Osasuna 17 ó
Getafe-Espanyol 17
Sporting Gijón-Atlético Madrid 17
Real Zaragoza-Deportivo La Coruna 17 
Real Madrid-Real Mallorca 19
Villarreal-Real Sociedad 21
*hétfő:*
Athletic Bilbao-Hércules 21 ó​ 


*Serie A - Magabiztosan nyert az AS Roma*
2011. 01. 23. 05.11​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az AS Roma magabiztos 3-0-s győzelmet aratott a Cagliari együttese felett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 21. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 

*Serie A, 21. forduló:*
*AS Roma-Cagliari 3-0 (1-0)*
--------------------------
gól: Totti (21., 11-esből), Perrotta (70.), Menez (90.)​ 
*korábban:*
Palermo-Brescia 1-0 (0-0)
-------------------------
g: Bovo (87.)​ 
Parma-Catania 2-0 (0-0)
-----------------------
g: Candreva (57.), Giovinco (62.)​ 
*vasárnap:*
Udinese-Internazionale 12:30 ó 
Bari-Napoli 15
Bologna-Lazio 15
Chievo-Genoa 15
Fiorentina-Lecce 15
Sampdoria-Juventus 15
AC Milan-Cesena 20:45 ó​ 
*Ligue 1 - Nyert a Lens*
2011. 01. 23. 01.28​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Lens két góllal nyert a vendég Caen ellen a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójából elhalasztott, és szombaton pótolt mérkőzésen.*​ 
*Eredmény:*
*Lens-Caen 2-0*​ 
*Az élcsoport:*
*1. Lille 38 pont,* 
2. Paris Saint-Germain 34 (32-22), 
3. Stade Rennes 34 (22-12)​ 



*Bundesliga - Győzelmével menekül a Köln*
2011. 01. 22. 23.24​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A kiesés elől menekülő Köln 3-0-ra nyert a vendég Werder Bremen ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 

*Bundesliga, 19. forduló:*
*1. FC Köln-Werder Bremen 3-0 (2-0)*
----------------------------------
gól: Podolski (7., 84.), Matuschyk (33.)​ 
*korábban:*
Bayern München-1. FC Kaiserslautern 5-1 (1-0)
---------------------------------------------
g: Robben (45.), Gomez (46., 80., 85.), Müller (91.), illetve Moravek (62.)​ 
Borussia Dortmund-VfB Stuttgart 1-1 (1-0)
-----------------------------------------
g: Götze (43.), illetve Pogrebnjak (84.)​ 
FSV Mainz 05-VfL Wolfsburg 0-1 (0-0)
------------------------------------
g: Kjaer (82.)​ 
SC Freiburg-1. FC Nürnberg 1-1 (1-0)
------------------------------------
g: Flum (32.), illetve Schieber (56.)​ 
Hannover 96-FC Schalke 04 0-1 (0-1)
-----------------------------------
g: Raúl (33.)​ 
*pénteken játszották:*
Hamburger SV-Eintracht Frankfurt 1-0 (0-0)
------------------------------------------
g: Petric (65.)​ 
*vasárnap:*
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Bayer Leverkusen 15:30 ó
1899 Hoffenheim-FC St. Pauli 17:30

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Elkészült a tavaszi szezon órarendje*
2011. 01. 21. 21.12

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elkészítette a Monicomp Liga tavaszi szezonjának órára bontott pontos menetrendjét.
*​*
*

* 17. forduló:
* ------------
*február 25., péntek:
*BFC Siófok-Győri ETO FC 17 ó
Ferencváros - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 19 ó
* február 26., szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Lombard Pápa 13 ó
DVSC-TEVA - Paksi FC 15 ó
MTK Budapest-Budapest Honvéd 16 ó
ZTE FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 16 ó
Újpest FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30 ó
*február 27., vasárnap:
*Vasas-Videoton FC 17:30 ó

*18. forduló:
* ------------
* március 4., péntek:
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - DVSC-TEVA 17 ó
Újpest FC-BFC Siófok 19 ó
* március 5., szombat:
*Paksi FC-Szolnoki MÁV 14:30 ó
Lombard Pápa-ZTE FC 15 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-Kaposvári Rákóczi 16 ó
Győri ETO FC-Vasas 17:30 ó
Videoton FC-MTK Budapest 17:30 ó
* március 6., vasárnap:
*Budapest Honvéd-Ferencváros 17:30 ó

*19. forduló:
* ------------
* március 11., péntek:
*MTK Budapest-Győri ETO FC 17 ó
Ferencváros-Videoton FC 19 ó
* március 12., szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 14:30 ó
Vasas-Újpest FC 15 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-BFC Siófok 16 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-Lombard Pápa 16 ó
ZTE FC-Paksi FC 17:30 ó
* március 13., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó

* 20. forduló:
* ------------
*március 18., péntek:
*Lombard Pápa-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Videoton FC - DVSC-TEVA 19 ó
* március 19., szombat:
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - ZTE FC 15 ó
BFC Siófok-Vasas 15 ó
Paksi FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 16 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Szolnoki MÁV 17 ó
Újpest FC-MTK Budapest 17:30 ó
*március 20., vasárnap:
*Győri ETO FC-Ferencváros 17:30 ó

* 21. forduló:
* ------------
* április 1., péntek:
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Vasas 17 ó
Ferencváros-Újpest FC 19 ó
* április 2., szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Videoton FC 15 ó
MTK Budapest-BFC Siófok 17 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 17 ó
Lombard Pápa-Paksi FC 17 ó
ZTE FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó
*április 3., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 17:30 ó

* 22. forduló:
* ------------
* április 8., péntek:
*Vasas-MTK Budapest 17 ó
Videoton FC-ZTE FC 19 ó
* április 9., szombat:
*BFC Siófok-Ferencváros 15 ó
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Lombard Pápa 16 ó
Paksi FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Győri ETO FC-Szolnoki MÁV 17:30 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Szombathelyi Haladás 17:30 ó
*április 10., vasárnap:
*Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó

* 23. forduló:
* ------------
*április 15., péntek:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Újpest FC 17 ó
Ferencváros-Vasas 19 ó
*április 16., szombat:
*DVSC-TEVA - BFC Siófok 15 ó
ZTE FC-Győri ETO FC 17:30 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-MTK Budapest 18 ó
Lombard Pápa-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
Paksi FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 18 ó
*április 17., vasárnap:
*Szombathelyi Haladás-Videoton FC 17:30 ó

* 24. forduló:
* ------------ 
*április 22., péntek:
*Győri ETO FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 17 ó
Újpest FC-ZTE FC 19 ó
*április 23., szombat:
*Videoton FC-Lombard Pápa 15 ó
BFC Siófok-Szolnoki MÁV 17 ó
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Vasas - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Paksi FC 18 ó
* április 24., vasárnap:
*MTK Budapest-Ferencváros 17:30 ó

* 25. forduló:
* ------------
*április 26., kedd:
*Szombathelyi Haladás-Újpest FC 17 ó
Lombard Pápa-Győri ETO FC 18 ó
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
Paksi FC-Videoton FC 19 ó
*április 27., szerda:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Vasas 17 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Ferencváros 18 ó
ZTE FC-BFC Siófok 18 ó
DVSC-TEVA - MTK Budapest 19 ó

* 26. forduló:
* ------------
* április 29., péntek:
*Győri ETO FC-Paksi FC 17 ó
Videoton FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 19 ó
* április 30., szombat:
*Vasas-ZTE FC 15 ó
Újpest FC-Lombard Pápa 17:30 ó
MTK Budapest-Szolnoki MÁV 18 ó
BFC Siófok-Szombathelyi Haladás 18 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó
* május 1., vasárnap:
*Ferencváros - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó

* 27. forduló:
* ------------
* május 6., péntek:
*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Győri ETO FC 17 ó
ZTE FC-MTK Budapest 19 ó
* május 7., szombat:
*Szolnoki MÁV-Ferencváros 15 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-Vasas 19 ó
Lombard Pápa-BFC Siófok 19 ó
Paksi FC-Újpest FC 19 ó
*május 8., vasárnap:
*Budapest Honvéd-Videoton FC 17:30 ó

* 28. forduló:
* ------------
* május 10., kedd:
*Szolnoki MÁV - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó
BFC Siófok-Paksi FC 18 ó
Vasas-Lombard Pápa 18 ó
Ferencváros-ZTE FC 20 ó
*május 11., szerda:
*Újpest FC - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 17:30 ó
MTK Budapest-Szombathelyi Haladás 18 ó
Videoton FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 ó
Győri ETO FC-Budapest Honvéd 20 ó

*29. forduló:
* ------------
*május 13., péntek:
*Paksi FC-Vasas 17 ó
ZTE FC - DVSC-TEVA 19 ó
*május 14., szombat:
*Szombathelyi Haladás-Ferencváros 15 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Újpest FC 17:30 ó
Lombard Pápa-MTK Budapest 19 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Szolnoki MÁV 19 ó
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - BFC Siófok 19 ó
* május 15., vasárnap:
*Videoton FC-Győri ETO FC 17:30 ó

* 30. forduló:
* ------------
* május 20., péntek:
*Vasas - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 17 ó
*május 21., szombat:
*Ferencváros-Lombard Pápa 15 ó
Győri ETO FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30 ó
*május 22., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Szombathelyi Haladás 17:30 ó
Újpest FC-Videoton FC 17:30 ó
Szolnoki MÁV-ZTE FC 17:30 ó
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó
MTK Budapest-Paksi FC 17:30 ó
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*TOTÓ-eredmények 3. hét*
2011. 01. 23. 02.23
<RIGHT>​*A TOTÓ 3. heti szelvényén szereplő mérkőzések eredményei:​*
1. Bayern München-Kaiserslautern....................... 5-1 1
2. Dortmund-VfB Stuttgart.............................. 1-1 X
3. Freiburg-Nürnberg................................... 1-1 X
4. Hannover-Schalke.................................... 0-1 2
5. Mainz-Wolfsburg..................................... 0-1 2
6. 1. FC Köln-Bremen................................... 3-0 1
7. Mönchengladbach-Leverkusen.......................... vasárnap
8. Roma-Cagliari....................................... 3-0 1
9. Udinese-Internazionale.............................. vasárnap
10. Fiorentina-Lecce.................................... vasárnap
11. Bari-Napoli......................................... vasárnap
12. Bologna-Lazio....................................... vasárnap
13. Sampdoria-Juventus.................................. vasárnap
* Plusz egy mérkőzés: 
*14. Hoffenheim-St. Pauli................................ vasárnap


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Buffon visszatér az olasz válogatottba*
2011. 01. 28. 05.05

<RIGHT> 



*


Fél év után visszatér az olasz labdarúgó-válogatottba Gianluigi Buffon, a Juventus kapusa, aki minden bizonnyal kezdőként szerepel majd február 9-én, a Németország legjobbjai elleni barátságos találkozón.
*​*
*
A nemzeti csapatban eddig 102 alkalommal szerepelt hálóőr legutóbb a tavalyi, dél-afrikai világbajnokságon játszott a válogatottban, és szenvedett súlyos hátsérülést, mely miatt klubjában sem védhetett január 13-ig.
Buffon mellett Antonio Cassano, a néhány hete a Sampdoriából az AC Milanhoz igazolt támadó is újra tagja Cesare Prandelli keretének.
"Mindketten ott lesznek Németországban - mondta csütörtökön a kapitány. - Nálam mindig is Buffon számított az olasz válogatott első számú kapusának, s most végre újra hadra fogható."
A Németország-Olaszország mérkőzést február 9-én, Dortmundban játsszák.


*Késik Ribéry visszatérése*
2011. 01. 28. 04.25

<RIGHT> 



*


A tervezetthez képest három hetet késik a térdsérüléssel bajlódó Franck Ribéry visszatérése; a Bayern München francia labdarúgója a jelen állás szerint csak február 20-a körül lesz ismét bevethető.
*​*
*
A válogatott középpályásnak január 15-én, a Wolfsburg elleni bajnoki mérkőzésen már 20 perc után el kellett hagynia a játékteret, mert fájlalta a bal térdét. Ezt követően először öt nap, majd két hét kényszerpihenőről beszéltek a klubnál, s arról volt szó, hogy ezen a hétvégén már ismét pályára léphet. Ehhez képest - legalábbis a Bild című lap úgy tudja - további három hétig kell nélkülöznie őt Louis van Gaal vezetőedzőnek. 
Amennyiben tényleg így lesz, Ribéry a soron következő bajnoki találkozók mellett a francia-brazil barátságos mérkőzést is kénytelen lesz kihagyni február 9-én.
A bajor klub vezetésén belül éppen az ő szerepeltetése körül alakult ki az egyik legújabb vita. A holland tréner és Christian Nerlinger sportigazgató üzengetett egymásnak a sajtón keresztül arra vonatkozóan, hogy mikortól szerepeljen újra Ribéry.




*Van der Sar a nyáron visszavonul*
2011. 01. 28. 03.29

<RIGHT> 



*


A jelenlegi lesz az utolsó idénye profi labdarúgóként a Manchester Unitedben védő Edwin van der Sarnak.
*​*
*
"Eljött az idő, hogy a családomnak szenteljem magam" - nyilatkozott menedzsmentje honlapján a 40 éves holland futballista.
Eredményes pályafutása során van der Sar a Manchester United előtt - amelyhez 2005-ben szerződött - játszott az Ajax Amsterdam, a Juventus és a Fulham színeiben. Az Ajaxszal 1995-ben, az MU-val 2008-ban Bajnokok Ligáját, majd Interkontinentális Kupát, illetve klubvilágbajnokságot nyert. Előbbi alakulattal 1992-ben UEFA Kupa-győztes volt. Négyszeres holland, háromszoros angol bajnok, 130 fellépésével a holland válogatott legtöbbet foglalkoztatott játékosa, 2000-ben Eb-harmadik.

Xlsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*300 ezer dollárt kapnak a FIFA-tagországok*
2011. 01. 28. 15.24 

<RIGHT> 



*


Rendkívül komoly profittal zárta a tavalyi világbajnokságot, ennek is köszönhetően a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) minden tagországának 300 ezer dolláros (közel 60 millió forint) bónuszt utal át.

*​*
*A FIFA-nak jelenleg 208 tagja van, Bruneit felfüggesztették.
A kontinensek labdarúgó szövetségei egyenként 2,5 millió dolláros jutalomban részesülnek.
*A FIFA bevétele a 2007 és 2010 közötti időszakban meghaladta a 3,4 milliárd dollárt.

*​*
**EURO 2012 - UEFA-figyelmeztetés Ukrajnának*
2011. 01. 28. 15.23

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) figyelmeztette Ukrajnát, hogy elveszítheti a 2012-es Eb-rendezésre - Lengyelországgal közösen - kapott jogát, ha az ország politikusai és sportági tisztségviselői megfosztják posztjától Hrihorij Szurkiszt, az ukrán tagszövetség elnökét.

*​*
*Az UEFA Szurkisz melletti kiállását megelőzte a világszövetségé, a FIFA az ukrán vezetést arra figyelmeztette, hogy vessen véget az ukrán futballszövetség belügyeibe való politikai beavatkozásnak. A FIFA péntekig adott haladékot Kijevnek, ellenkező esetre kilátásba helyezte, hogy felfüggeszti Ukrajna tagságát.
Az UEFA most pénteki "társintelme" hasonló kilátásokkal riogat, leszögezve: felfüggesztés esetén "nem lesz tartható", hogy Ukrajna társrendezője legyen a jövő évi Eb-nek.
Az európai ultimátumot az után fogalmazták meg, hogy ülésezett az UEFA végrehajtó bizottsága, amelynek tagja Szurkisz is. 
Gianni Infantino UEFA-főtitkár mindazonáltal derűlátóan fogalmazott pénteken, mondván: meggyőződése, hogy a gondok a jövő héten megoldódnak.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Bundesliga - A Leverkusen nyerte a rangadót*
2011. 01. 29. 04.33 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Bayer Leverkusen 2-0-ra nyert a vendég Hannover ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság péntek esti rangadóján, ezzel megerősítette második helyét a tabellán.*​ 

*Eredmény:*
*Bundesliga, 20. forduló:*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Hannover 96 2-0 (2-0)*
-------------------------------------
gól: Vidal (21.), Rolfes (42.)​ 
*szombat:*
Schalke 04-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó
VfL Wolfsburg-Borussia Dortmund 15:30
1. FC Nürnberg-Hamburger SV 15:30
Werder Bremen-Bayern München 15:30
FC St. Pauli-1. FC Köln 15:30
1. FC Kaiserslautern-FSV Mainz 05 18:30​ 
*vasárnap:*
VfB Stuttgart-SC Freiburg 15:30 ó
Eintracht Frankfurt-Borussia Mönchengladbach 17:30 ó​ 



*Pazzini az Internazionaléhoz szerződik*
2011. 01. 29. 04.14​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az olasz bajnokságban címvédő, valamint Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Internazionale leigazolja a 26 éves Giampaolo Pazzinit, a Sampdoria válogatott futballistáját.*​ 

Koman Vladimir és Laczkó Zsolt eddigi csapattárasáért 12 millió eurót fizet a milánói klub, valamint a francia Jonathan Biabiany, és egy utánpótláskorú labdarúgó játékjogát átengedi a genovaiaknak.​ 
A 14-szeres válogatott Pazzini pénteken esik át a kötelező orvosi vizsgálatokon, ezt követően pedig aláírja 2015. június 30-ig szóló szerződését.​ 


*Ázsia Kupa - A dél-koreaiaké a bronzérem*
2011. 01. 28. 22.14​ 
<RIGHT>
*A Koreai Köztársaság csapata szerezte meg a bronzérmet a Katarban zajló labdarúgó Ázsia Kupán azzal, hogy a harmadik helyért rendezett pénteki mérkőzésen 3-2-re legyőzte Üzbegisztán válogatottját.*​ 

*Eredmény, a 3. helyért:*
Koreai Köztársaság-Üzbegisztán 3-2 (3-1)​ 
*szombaton:*
*döntő: Japán-Ausztrália 16 ó*​ 


*MLSZ "A legjobbkor érkezik ez a támogatás..."*
2011. 01. 29. 03.44 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Rendkívül komoly profittal zárta a tavalyi világbajnokságot, ennek is köszönhetően a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) minden tagországának 300 ezer dolláros (közel 60 millió forint) bónuszt utal át.*​ 

A FIFA-nak jelenleg 208 tagja van, Bruneit felfüggesztették.
"A legjobbkor érkezik ez a támogatás, már csak azért is, mert éppen most készítjük az MLSZ költségvetését, és még be tudjuk építeni a FIFA-juttatást - reagált Borbély Zoltán, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség jogi és kommunikációs igazgatója az MTI megkeresésére. - A 300 ezer dollár felhasználásáról mi döntünk, a FIFA nem határozott meg semmilyen kötelező feladatot, hogy mire költsük a pénzt."
A kontinensek labdarúgó-szövetségei egyenként 2,5 millió dolláros jutalomban részesülnek.
A* FIFA bevétele a 2007 és 2010 közötti időszakban meghaladta a 3,4 milliárd dollárt.*


*A Liverpoolhoz szerződhet a vb-negyeddöntő kiállított főszereplője*
2011. 01. 29. 06.18

<RIGHT> 



*


A Liverpool és az Ajax pénteken megállapodott egymással az uruguayi Luis Suarez vételáráról: a Vörösök 26,5 millió eurót fizetnek a holland klubnak, amennyiben sikerül megegyezniük a labdarúgó képviselőjével is.
*​*
*
A 24 éves Suarez 2007-ben igazolt az amszterdami csapathoz, melynek színeiben 154 meccsen 110 gólt szerzett, az előző bajnoki szezonban pedig 35 találattal gólkirály lett. A tavalyi világbajnokságon háromszor talált a kapuba, de legemlékezetesebb momentuma az volt, amikor a Ghána elleni negyeddöntő hosszabbításában a gólvonalon kézzel mentett. Ezért kiállították, a rivális büntetőt kapott, Asamoah Gyan azonban hibázott, majd a 11-es párbajban Uruguay nyert, így elődöntőbe jutott - közvetetten Suarez szándékos szabálytalanságának köszönhetően.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 1)

*Primera División - Kevesen hiszik, hogy még bajnok lehet a Real Madrid*
2011. 02. 01. 05.29 

<RIGHT> 



*


Behozhatatlanul sok, avagy még ledolgozható hátrány a hét pont? - teszik fel a kérdést sokan a Real Madrid futballcsapatának vasárnap esti bajnoki kudarca után, és a gyorsfelmérés szerint csak kevesen hisznek benne, hogy a királyi gárda megelőzheti az FC Barcelonát.
*​*
*
A Marca, a népszerű madridi sportnapilap a Pamplonában az Osasunától elszenvedett 1-0-s vereség után kérdezte internetes olvasóit, és a hétfő délig beérkezett 41 ezer voks alapján már csak a drukkerek töredéke bízik abban, hogy még meglehet az első hely a Primera Divisiónban. A válaszolók közül több mint 34 ezren - vagyis csaknem 83 százaléknyian - látják úgy, hogy José Mourinho együttese nem fogja tudni utolérni a Barcát, miközben a blancók háza táján még fellelhető a - meglehet, immár csak kincstári - optimizmus. A derűlátást a világ- és Európa-bajnok kapus, Iker Casillas, és a sportigazgató, Jorge Valdano testesítette meg, előbbi a Marcának úgy nyilatkozott, hogy "még nincs minden veszve", utóbbi pedig azt mondta az újságnak: "az eredmény durva, de még nem véglegesen mindent meghatározó".
A fővárosi sportlap mindenesetre fontosnak ítélte leszögezni: hétpontos hátrányt még egyszer sem tudott eltüntetni a Real, ötöt is csak az olasz Fabio Capello irányította gárdának sikerült a 2006/07-es szezonban, s akkor bajnok is lett a madridi társulat. 
Ami azt illeti, a vasárnapi vereség akár nagyobb különbségű is lehetett volna, ha a hazaiak nem rontanak többször is kecsegtető helyzetben. Ezt tette a második félidőre beállt, végig fáradhatatlanul robotoló, kiválóan harcoló és sokszor szerelő magyar válogatott középpályás, Vadócz Krisztián is, akinek jobb belsővel kapura küldött lövését az egyik Real-védő menteni tudta. Ezzel együtt a nyolc egymást követő meccsén nyerni képtelen, ám éppen a királyi gárda ellen diadalmaskodni tudó csapat egyik legjobbja volt.
A madridi sztáralakulat ugyanakkor a folytatódó visszaesés jeleit mutatta: már két fordulóval korábban, az Almería elleni döntetlennel elhullajtott két pont is bajokat jelzett, most viszont a masszív osasunai védelemmel szemben mutatott tehetetlenség, a kevés - és kivétel nélkül elpuskázott - helyzet a Mourinho-csapat megtorpanását illusztrálta - pedig a megannyi ász sorában játszott az immár sorozatban harmadik meccsén gólképtelen házi szupersztár, a spanyol élvonal gólkirályjelölti listáját 21 forduló után 23 találattal vezető Cristiano Ronaldo is.




*Obafemi Martins kölcsönben a Birminghamhez szerződött*
2011. 02. 01. 02.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az idény végéig kölcsönben az angol Birmingham Cityben folytatja pályafutását Obafemi Martins, az orosz Rubin Kazany nigériai válogatott labdarúgója.
*​*
*
A 26 éves csatár tavaly nyáron igazolt Kazanyba a német Wolfsburgtól, de korábban szerepelt már az angol Premier League-ben, mégpedig a Newcastle United színeiben 2006 és 2009 között.
A 38-szoros válogatott Martins a harmadik játékos, akit januárban leigazolt a Birmingham, korábban a szélső David Bentley és a védő Curtis Davies érkezett.




*Kazah szövetségi kapitány lett a Debrecen volt edzője*
2011. 01. 31. 21.40

<RIGHT> 



*


A Debrecen volt vezetőedzőjét, Miroslav Beráneket nevezték ki hétfőn a kazah labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitányává.
*​*
*
Az 53 éves cseh szakember a német Bernd Storckot követi a poszton, aki októberben lemondott. A kazah csapat eddigi mind a négy Európa-bajnoki selejtezőjét elvesztette az A csoportban, ráadásul úgy, hogy tíz kapott gólra eggyel sem tudott válaszolni.
Beránek 2006 augusztusától 2007 végéig irányította a DVSC-t, amellyel bajnoki címet és Magyar Kupa-ezüstöt nyert.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*Magyar-azeri - Lipták megbetegedett*
2011. 02. 06. 21.20 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Lipták Zoltán betegsége miatt nem lehet ott a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott Azerbajdzsán elleni barátságos mérkőzésén, amelyet jövő szerdán, Dubajban játszik az együttes.*​ 

A magyar szövetség honlapja szerint a csapat szakmai stábja és az itthonról utazó játékosok vasárnap délelőtt, Frankfurt érintésével keltek útra és Egervári Sándor a németországi repülőtéren értesült arról, hogy Lipták súlyos gyomorrontást kapott. Így a szövetségi kapitány a sérült Szalai Ádám és Kádár Tamás mellett Liptákra sem számíthat az eredetileg kihirdetett keretből a szerdai felkészülési mérkőzésen. 
A Spanyolországban edzőtáborozó Videoton szakvezetője, Mezey György már szombaton este jelezte Egervárinak, hogy Lipták erős gyomorrontás miatt gyengélkedik, de ekkor még úgy tűnt, a védő vasárnapra rendbe jön annyira, hogy elutazhat Dubajba. A futballista állapota azonban nem javult vasárnap délelőttre - bár a láza már elmúlt, a betegség más tünetei még erősebbek lettek -, ezért vasárnap nem utazhatott el csapattársaival, Lázár Pállal és Elek Ákossal a szerdai mérkőzés helyszínére.
Miután másik játékos behívására már nem volt lehetőség, a tervezett létszámnál eggyel kevesebb, tizenkilenc játékos készül Azerbajdzsán ellen.​ 

*Nigériai támadóval erősített a címvédő Debrecen*
2011. 02. 06. 05.32 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Nigériai csatárral erősítette meg keretét a magyar bajnok Debrecen labdarúgócsapata, mely szombaton öt évre szóló szerződést kötött Eugene Salamival.*​ 

A DVSC-TEVA tájékoztatása szerint az afrikai csatár két hete készül együtt az ősszel az Európa Ligában szerepelt együttessel, több mérkőzésen is pályára lépett, s teljesítményével sikerült meggyőznie a szakmai stábot.
Salami így vasárnap új csapattársaival közösen elutazhat a törökországi Belekbe, ahol a DVSC-TEVA tíz napig készül majd a Monicomp Liga tavaszi szezonjára. A debreceniek két válogatott játékosuk, Czvitkovics Péter és Varga József nélkül indulnak az edzőtáborba, mivel ők a nemzeti csapattal utaznak Dubajba, ahol Egervári Sándor együttese jövő szerdán Azerbajdzsánnal játszik barátságos mérkőzést.​ 

*Di Stéfanóhoz hasonlítják Messit*
2011. 02. 07. 09.05​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Atlético Madrid vezetőedzője szerint Lionel Messi legalább olyan jó futballista, mint amilyen annak idején a Real Madrid ásza, Alfredo di Stéfano volt.*​ 

"Nincs mese, ma nincs nála jobb focista a földkerekségen" - állította Quique Sánchez Flores. "Mindent tud, egyszerűen zseniális játékos, ő a XXI. század di Stéfanója."
A madridi alakulat trénerének volt oka arra, hogy dícsérje az aranylabdás argentin labdarúgót, mert Messi mesterhármast ért el az Atlético elleni szombati bajnokin, s az ő triplájával nyert 3-0-ra a Barca. 
Alfredo di Stéfano a Reallal nyolc bajnoki, valamint egy kupadiadalt ünnepelhetett, ötször lett gólkirály, ugyanennyi alkalommal volt részese BEK-győzelemnek, egyszer pedig Világkupát nyert. Kétszer (1957, 1959) választották Európa legjobb labdarúgójává Puskás Ferenc egykori csapattársát.​ 



*Bundesliga - Nem született gól Freiburgban*
2011. 02. 07. 03.08​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Nem született gól a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 21. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén, a Freiburg és a vendég Frankfurt összecsapásán.*​ 

*Bundesliga, 21. forduló:*
Freiburg-Eintracht Frankfurt 0-0
------------------------------------​ 
A Hamburger SV-FC St. Pauli mérkőzést a pálya alkalmatlansága miatt elhalasztották.​ 
*szombaton játszották:*
Borussia Mönchengladbach-VfB Stuttgart 2-3 (2-0)
------------------------------------------------
gól: Dante (29.), De Camargo (31.), illetve Pogrebnyak (51.), Harnik (56.), Gebhart (87., 11-esből)
kiállítva: Dante (88.)​ 
FSV Mainz-Werder Bremen 1-1 (1-0)
---------------------------------
g: Schürrle (19.), illetve Pizarro (92.)​ 
1899 Hoffenheim-1. FC Kaiserslautern 3-2 (2-0)
----------------------------------------------
g: Sigurdsson (28.), Rudy (40.), Ibisevic (62.), illetve Hoffer (58.), Rodnei (59.)
kiállítva: Braafheid (79., 1899 Hoffenheim)​ 
1. FC Köln-Bayern München 3-2 (0-2)
-----------------------------------
g: Clemens (55.), Novakovic (62., 73.), illetve Gomez (22.), Altintop (43.)​ 
Hannover 96-VfL Wolfsburg 1-0 (1-0)
-----------------------------------
g: Pinto (5.)​ 
1. FC Nürnberg-Bayer Leverkusen 1-0 (0-0)
-----------------------------------------
g: Eigler (60.)
kiállítva: Eigler (86.)​ 
*pénteken játszották:*
Borussia Dortmund-Schalke 04 0-0
---------------------------------​ 
*Az állás:*
1. Borussia Dortmund 
2. Bayer Leverkusen 
3. FSV Mainz 
4. Hannover 
5. Bayern München
6. SC Freiburg 
7. 1899 Hoffenheim 
8. Hamburger 
9. 1. FC Nürnberg 
10. Eintracht Frankfurt 
11. FC Schalke 
12. VfL Wolfsburg 
13. Werder Bremen 
14. 1. FC Kaiserslautern 
15. FC St. Pauli 
16. 1. FC Köln 
17. VfB Stuttgart 
18. Bor. Mönchengladbach​ 


*Premier League - A Liverpool elrontotta Torres londoni debütálását*
2011. 02. 06. 23.03​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az FC Liverpool némi meglepetésre elhozta a három pontot a címvédő Chelsea otthonából az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*​ 

A házigazda londoniaknál most mutatkozott be a spanyolok világ- és Európa-bajnoka, a hétfőn éppen a Liverpooltól szerződtetett Fernando Torres, aki azonban nem tudott eredményes lenni, és a 66. percben lecserélték.
A Vörösök - köszönhetően Raul Meireles góljának - sorozatban negyedik sikerüket aratták a bajnokságban, s a hatodik helyre jöttek fel a tabellán.​ 
*Premier League, 26. forduló:*
*később:*​ 
Chelsea-FC Liverpool 0-1 (0-0)
--------------------------------
g: Meireles (69.)​ 
*korábban:*
West Ham United-Birmingham City 0-1 (0-0)
-----------------------------------------
g: Zigic (65.)​ 
szombaton játszották:
Wolverhampton Wanderers-Manchester United 2-1 (2-1)
---------------------------------------------------
gól: Elokobi (10.), Doyle (40.), illetve Nani (3.)​ 
Aston Villa-Fulham 2-2 (1-0)
----------------------------
g: Pantsil (13., öngól), Walker (72.), illetve Johnson (52.), Dempsey (78.)​ 
Everton-Blackpool 5-3 (1-1)
---------------------------
g: Saha (20., 47., 76., 84.), Beckford (80.), illetve Baptiste (37.), Puncheon (62.), Adam (64.)​ 
Manchester City-West Bromwich Albion 3-0 (3-0)
----------------------------------------------
g: Tévez (17., 22., 39. az elsőt és a harmadikat 11-esből)​ 
Newcastle United-Arsenal 4-4 (0-4)
----------------------------------
g: Barton (69., 83., mindkettőt 11-esből), Best (75.), Tioté (87.), illetve Walcott (1.), Djourou (3.), van Persie (10., 27.)
kiállítva: Diaby (50., Arsenal)​ 
Tottenham Hotspur-Bolton Wanderers 2-1 (1-0)
--------------------------------------------
g: van der Vaart (6., 11-esből), Kranjcar (90.), illetve Sturridge (55.)​ 
Wigan Athletic-Blackburn Rovers 4-3 (1-1)
------------------------------------------
g: McCarthy (35., 56.), Rodallega (50.), Watson (65., 11-esből), illetve Roberts (23.), Samba (58.), Dunn (81., 11-esből)​ 
Stoke City-Sunderland 3-2 (1-1)
-------------------------------
g: Carew (32.), Huth (83., 93.), illetve Richardson (2.), Gyan (48.)​ 
*Az állás:*
*1. Manchester United *
2. Arsenal 
3. Manchester 
4. Chelsea 
5. Tottenham Hotspur 
6. FC Liverpool 
7. Sunderland 
8. Bolton Wanderers 
9. Stoke City 
10. Newcastle United 
11. Blackburn Rovers 
12. Fulham 
13. Everton 
14. Aston Villa 
15. Blackpool
16. Birmingham City 
17. West Bromwich Albion 
18. Wigan Athletic 
19. Wolverhampton Wanderers 
20. West Ham United​ 

*Hivatalos totónyeremények 5. hét*
2011. 02. 07. 08.31

<RIGHT>
*A Szerencsejáték Zrt. tájékoztatása szerint a 5. fogadási heti TOTÓ és Góltotó nyereményei a jövedelemadó levonása után a következők:*​ 

*TOTÓ:*
13 plusz egy találatos szelvény nem volt. 
13 találatos szelvény nem volt.
12 találatos szelvény 4 darab, nyereményük egyenként 714.845 forint. 
11 találatos szelvény 49 darab, nyereményük egyenként 58.355 forint. 
10 találatos szelvény 446 darab, nyereményük egyenként 10.685 forint. 
Góltotó: 
6 találatos szelvény nem volt. 
5 találatos szelvény nem volt.
4 találatos szelvény 20 darab, nyereményük egyenként 19.250 forint.​ 


Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Az UEFA-hoz fordulnak a bolgárok és az észtek a magyar bírók miatt*
2011. 02. 11. 12.25

<RIGHT> 



*


A bolgár és az észt szövetség azt kéri az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetségtől (UEFA), hogy vizsgálja ki a két válogatott szerdai, törökországi, egymás elleni felkészülési mérkőzését, amelyet magyar bírói hármas vezetett, s a végeredmény furcsán alakult ki.
*​*
*
Az antalyai meccs 2-2-re végződött úgy, hogy mind a négy gól 11-esből született.
"Furcsa volt négy büntetőt látni egy mérkőzésen belül - mondta Boriszlav Mihajlov, a bolgár szövetség elnöke. - A helyzet úgy még furcsábbá válik, hogy az előző meccsen szintén három 11-es volt."
Az észt-bolgár találkozó előtt rendezett, szintén antalyai Lettország-Bolívia összecsapás 2-1-es eredménnyel zárult, s a Reuters hírügynökség szerint mindkét meccset Selmeczi Krisztián vezette.
A Nemzeti Sport ugyanakkor úgy tudja, hogy az észt-bolgáron Selmeczi - Csák Jánossal - csak asszisztensi feladatokat látott el, míg a sípot Lengyel Kolos fújta, utóbbi meccsen pedig egy horvát hármas működött közre. Az újság szerint mindhárman a Budapest-bajnokság, illetve az NB III játékvezetői keretének tagjai.
"Az MLSZ játékvezetői bizottságához semmilyen megkeresés sem érkezett, a három bírót tudtom nélkül kérte ki egy szervezet – nyilatkozta Vágner László, a magyar szövetség játékvezetői bizottságának vezetője az nso.hu-nak. – Mint utóbb értesültem róla, azért, mert korábban megelégedésre működtek a kikérő szervezte nemzetközi ifjúsági tornákon. Ami viszont biztos: elvileg élvonalbeli, hangsúlyozom, NB I-es bíró vezethet ilyen meccset, gyakorlatilag azonban csak olyan játékvezetők bíráskodhatnak, akik tagjai a FIFA-keretnek. A felelősség a mérkőzés szervezőit terheli. Döbbenten állok a hír előtt, biztos, hogy amíg én vagyok a bizottság elnöke, a három játékvezető nem vezet több mérkőzést Magyarországon. Azonnal levelet írok az érintett szövetségeknek, s miközben elnézést kérek tőlük, jelzem, az MLSZ-nek semmi köze a küldéshez."
Az észt szövetség szóvivője szerint a barátságos találkozót egy ügynökség szervezte, amellyel a jövőben nem fognak többet együttműködni.
"Már a kezdő sípszó előtt kaptunk olyan információkat, hogy esetleg fogadási csalás áll a háttérben, miután ugyanez az ügynökség szervezte a lett-bolíviai mérkőzést is, ahol három büntető esett" - fogalmazott Mihkel Uiboleht. 
Az UEFA egyelőre nem reagált a bolgárok és az észtek kérésére.




*Az Audi támogatja a Győri ETO FC-t*
2011. 02. 11. 01.19

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Audi Hungaria 2014-ig szóló szponzori szerződést kötött a Győri ETO FC-vel, a megállapodás a 2011/12-es idénytől lép életbe.
*​*
*
A csütörtöki hivatalos bejelentésen - amelyen részt vett Thomas Faustmann, az Audi Hungaria ügyvezető igazgatója, Tarsoly Csaba, a klub elnöke és Borkai Zsolt, Győr polgármestere, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöke is - a szerződés anyagi részletiről nem kívántak nyilatkozni a felek.
Korábbi sajtóhírek szerint a cég évi 350 millió forinttal támogatja a labdarúgóklubot.
"Az Audi gáláns, nagyvonalú ajánlatot tett - fogalmazott Tarsoly Csaba. - A jelenlegi szerződéssel az első csapat mellett az utánpótlás is jelentős anyagi segítséget kap. Természetesen idővel szeretnénk bajnokok lenni az első osztályban és helyt akarunk állni a nemzetközi porondon is."
Borkai Zsolt szerint két sikeres terület - a gazdaság és a sport - találkozott ezzel a szerződéssel. Hozzátette: biztos abban, hogy labdarúgásban is újra jó eredményeknek örülhetnek majd a győriek.
A sajtótájékoztatón bejelentették, hogy július 29-én a Bayern München öregfiúk csapata lép pályára Győrött. A bajoroknál ebben az együttesben játszik Karlheinz Rummenigge, Oliver Kahn, Roy Makaay és Giovanni Elber is.
Az anyagi segítség mellett a cég egy húsz gépkocsiból álló flottát bocsát a klub rendelkezésére. Az Audi már jó ideje szponzorálja a győri sportot, 2006 óta a magyar bajnok női kézilabdacsapat névadó szponzora. 
A sajtótájékoztatón bemutatták az ETO új himnuszát, amelynek zenéjét Dobrády Ákos szerezte, a szövegét pedig Várszegi Ákos írta.






*Primera División - Barcelonába látogat a Real Madrid*
2011. 02. 11. 10.35

<RIGHT> 



*


Nehéz feladat vár a második helyen álló Real Madridra a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójában, ugyanis Barcelonába látogat, ahol a szezon eddigi meglepetéscsapata, az Espanyol várja.
*​*
*
Mauricio Pochettino tanítványai az előző szezonban még a kiesés ellen harcoltak, a mostaniban azonban kiváló támadójátékuknak köszönhetően az európai kupaindulást érő helyek megszerzéséért vannak versenyben. 
Stílusából a fővárosaik ellen sem enged a tréner: "Olyan csapat vagyunk, amely az első pillanattól kezdve támadni akar, ez a Madrid ellen sem lesz másképp" - nyilatkozta az argentin szakvezető.
A Real legutóbbi két idegenbeli fellépésén nyeretlen maradt, előbb az Almería otthonában játszott 1-1-es döntetlent, majd Vadócz Krisztiánék csapata, az Osasuna vendégeként kapott ki 1-0-ra.
"Több botlást nem engedhetünk meg magunknak, mert az azt jelentené, hogy búcsút inthetünk a bajnoki címnek" - mondta Raúl Albiol, a Real védője.
A listavezető FC Barcelona - amely hét ponttal előzi meg a Realt - ezúttal a Sporting Gijón otthonában lép pályára, s nagy meglepetés lenne, ha Messiék pontokat veszítenének. A Barcelona a múlt héten könnyedén intézte el az Atltécio Madridot, amivel sorozatban 16. bajnokiját nyerte meg, ezzel pedig megdöntötte a Puskás Ferenccel és Alfredo Di Stefanóval fémjelzett Real Madrid 1960/61-ben felállított rekordját.
Vadóczék ezúttal a Real Sociedadhoz látogatnak, míg Pintér Ádám csapata, azaz a Real Zaragoza a Hércules vendége lesz.

* Primera División, 23. forduló: 
szombat:
* --------
Atlético Madrid-Valencia 18 ó 
Sporting Gijón-FC Barcelona 20 
Racing Santander-Sevilla 22

* vasárnap:
* --------- 
Hércules-Real Zaragoza 17 ó 
Levante-Almería 17 
Málaga-Getafe 17 
Real Sociedad-Osasuna 17 
Deportivo La Coruna-Villarreal 19 
Espanyol-Real Madrid 21


*Bundesliga - A Robben, Ribéry duóban bízik a Bayern*
2011. 02. 11. 11.20

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő Bayern München a Hoffenheimet fogadja szombaton, a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 22. fordulójában, s a bajor alakulatnál ebben a szezonban először léphet pályára egyszerre a két kulcsjátékos, Arjen Robben és Franck Ribéry.

*​*
*A holland válogatott Robben sérülése miatt az idény első felében egyáltalán nem játszott, a térdsérüléséből felépült francia Ribéry visszatérése pedig az előzetesen eltervezetthez képest csúszott - a müncheni klubnál az ő hiányukkal indokolták az eddigi közepes szereplést. Az előző körben a Bayern 2-0-s vezetésről veszített 3-2-re a 16. Köln vendégeként.
A címvédő jelenleg 15 ponttal marad el az élen álló Borussia Dortmundtól, s Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a bajor klub elnöke kijelentette, legfőbb céljuk a második hely megszerzése, amellyel biztosítanák helyüket a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében.
A tekintélyes előnnyel - 12 pont a második Leverkusennel szemben - vezető Dortmund szombaton a Kaiserslautern vendége lesz, s nagy meglepetés lenne, ha nem nyerne a 14. helyen szerénykedő rivális ellen.
A sérülése miatt a szezon hátralévő részében pihenőre kényszerülő Szalai Ádámot foglalkoztató Mainz a kiesés elkerüléséért harcoló, legutóbb a Bayernt legyőző Kölnhöz látogat, s a vendégeknek égető szükségük lenne a három pontra, hogy megtartsák harmadik pozíciójukat.
A válogatott középpályás Hajnal Tamást az idény végéig kölcsönben foglalkoztató, utolsó előtti Stuttgart ezúttal a kilencedik Nürnberget fogadja, s újabb lépést tehet annak érdekében, hogy elmozduljon a kiesést jelentő pozícióból. 

* Bundesliga, 22. forduló:
------------------------
 szombat:
*Bayern München-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó
Schalke 04-SC Freiburg 15:30
VfB Stuttgart-1. FC Nürnberg 15:30
VfL Wolfsburg-Hamburger SV 15:30
Eintracht Frankfurt-Bayer Leverkusen 15:30


Xlsport​


----------



## gusztibi (2011 Február 13)

Remélem hogy a 2012 ebén a Magyar válogatott ott lesz


----------



## zlaco (2011 Február 14)

gusztibi írta:


> Remélem hogy a 2012 ebén a Magyar válogatott ott lesz



Sajnos nem hiszem, hogy kitart ez a jó forma, bár ne legyen igazam!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*Giggs 2012 nyaráig a Manchester Unitednél marad*
2011. 02. 19. 01.29


<RIGHT>







*Ryan Giggs egy évvel meghosszabbította szerződését a Manchester United labdarúgócsapatánál, így 2012 nyaráig a Vörös Ördögöknél marad.*

A 37 éves walesi középpályást 1990-ben szerezte meg a manchesteri alakulat, melynek színeiben azóta rekordot jelentő 862-szer lépett pályára.
"Jó tudni, hogy még most is szerepet játszok a csapat sikereiben" - mondta Giggs.
Sir Alex Ferguson vezetőedző csodálatos játékosnak és nagyszerű embernek nevezte futballistáját, aki a Manchester Uniteddel 11-szer lett bajnok, kétszer Bajnokok Ligáját, négyszer pedig FA Kupát nyert.




*Ronaldo visszavonulása után Kakáról álmodik a Corinthians*



<RIGHT>






*Ronaldo hétfői visszavonulása után egy másik brazil sztár, Kaká megszerzéséről álmodik a Corinthians labdarúgócsapata.*


A Folha de Sao Paulo című lap szerint a klub már fel is vette a kapcsolatot a Real Madrid 28 éves középpályásával, aki azonban azt mondta, hogy jelenleg csak nagyon nehezen tudna kilépni a szerződéséből. Kaká több hónapos sérülése után januárban tért vissza a királyi gárdába.

*Az újság úgy tudja, hogy Ronaldo - visszavonulása ellenére - az év végéig még fizetést kap a Corinthianstól, pontosan 8,8 millió eurónak megfelelő összeget.*



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 20)

*Primera División - A Valenciától is pontot rabolt a Gijón*
2011. 02. 20. 10.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Sporting Gijón, amely egy héttel ezelőtt a címvédő Barcelonától rabolt pontot, 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a Valencia otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.
*​*
*

* Primera División, 24. forduló:
*Valencia-Sporting Gijón 0-0
---------------------------

* később: 
*Real Madrid-Levante 20 ó 
Real Zaragoza-Atlético Madrid 22

* vasárnap: 
*Almería-Deportivo La Coruna 17 ó 
Getafe-Racing Santander 17 
Osasuna-Espanyol 17 
Villarreal-Málaga 17 
Sevilla-Hércules 19 
FC Barcelona-Athletic Bilbao 21


*FA Kupa - Az Everton óriási csatában búcsúztatta a címvédő Chelsea-t*
2011. 02. 19. 20.26

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Everton elképesztő izgalmak után, büntetőkkel nyert a címvédő Chelsea otthonában az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa negyedik fordulójának megismételt, szombati mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A rendes játékidő gólnélküli döntetlent hozott, majd a ráadás 14. percében Frank Lampard vezetéshez juttatta a londoniakat, egy perccel a vége előtt azonban Leighton Baines parádés szabadrúgása révén egyenlítettek a vendégek.
A büntetőpárbajban éppen Baines hibázott az első körben, ám a harmadik párban Nicolas Anelka is rontott. Az utolsó párban Ashley Cole hibázott, a korábbi manchesteri Phil Neville pedig kíméletlenül bevágta a labdát, így az Everton jutott tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe.

*FA Kupa, 4. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért): 
megismételt mérkőzés:
*​*
*Chelsea-Everton 1-1 - büntetőkkel: 3-4

*vasárnap:
*Manchester City-Notts County (III. osztályú) 15 ó


* később:
* * nyolcaddöntő:
*Birmingham City-Sheffield Wednesday (III.) 16 ó
Stoke City-Brighton (III) 16
Manchester United-Crawley Town (V.) 18:15

*vasárnap:
*Fulham-Bolton Wanderers 16 ó
Leyton Orient (III.)-Arsenal 17:30

* hétfő:
*West Ham United-Burnley (II.) 21 ó

* március 1. kedd:
*Everton-Reading (II.) 20:30 ó

*március 2., szerda:
*Manchester City/Notts County-Aston Villa 20:45 ó




*Vb-2014 - Pelé aggódik az előkészületek miatt*
2011. 02. 19. 10.33

<RIGHT> 



*
A játékosként háromszoros világbajnok Pelé aggodalmát fejezte ki amiatt, hogy késnek a 2014-es labdarúgó-világbajnoksággal kapcsolatos előkészületek Brazíliában, s kínos a helyzet a repülőterek és a kommunikációs rendszer fejlesztésének ügyében.
*​*
*
"Sokat harcoltunk azért, hogy az ország vb-t és 2016-ban olimpiát rendezhessen, az infrastrukturális fejlesztések üteme azonban elmarad a várttól - fogalmazott a 70 éves, élő legendának számító ex-futballista. - Az egész világ Brazíliára fog figyelni, és sokan utaznak majd ide, ezért időben el kellene készülnünk mindennel, hogy zökkenőmentes legyen az említett események megrendezése."
Pelé hozzátette, nagyon kínos lenne, ha a labdarúgásban öt világbajnoki címet nyert ország nem tudna megfelelni a vb-rendezés követelményeinek.

Xlsport
​


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Győri győzelem Siófokon*
2011. 02. 26. 08.00 


 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A Győr egygólos győzelmet aratott Siófokon a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga decemberre tervezett, de a rossz időjárás miatt mostanra halasztott 17. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*BFC Siófok-Győri ETO FC 0-1 (0-1)
--------------------------------- 
*Siófok, 500 néző, V: Veizer
*gólszerző: Aleksidze (20.) 
* * sárga lap:* Graszl (91.), illetve Aleksidze (73.)

* Siófok:
-------
*Molnár - Mogyorósi, Graszl, Katona, Novák - Tusori - Csordás, Kecskés (Csermelyi 81.), Délczeg, Lukács (Melczer 77.) - Nomel (Homma 60.)

*Győr:
-----
*Stevanovic - Takács Á., Djordjevic, Stanisic, Dinjar - Kiss M. (Ji-Paraná a szünetben), Pilibaitis - Bouguerra (Sharashenidze 61.), Koltai (Copa 86.), Trajkovic - Aleksidze

  A mérkőzést a siófokiak kezdték jobban, több lehetőségük is akadt a gólszerzésre, mégis a győriek szereztek vezetést azzal, hogy az első helyzetüket kihasználták. A játékrész végén akár meg is duplázódhatott volna a vendégek előnye, ezt a gólvonalon mentő Novák akadályozta meg.
A második félidő ígéretes győri akcióval indult, majd a siófokiak fokozatosan átvették a játék irányítását, a hajrában egy-két helyzetük is akadt, ám összességében a helyzeteiből egyet kihasználó Győr megérdemelt sikert aratott.

​


*Labdarúgó NB I - A Ferencváros fordított a Kecskemét ellen*
2011. 02. 26. 04.00 

<RIGHT>






*A Ferencváros hazai pályán egygólos hátrányból fordítva 2-1-re győzött a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 17. fordulójának péntek esti mérkőzésén.*


*Monicomp Liga, 17. forduló:*
*Ferencváros - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 2-1 (0-1)*
-------------------------------------------
Albert Stadion, 5000 néző, v.: Szabó Zs.
gólszerzők: Preklet (50., öngól), Rósa (88., 11-esből), illetve Tököli (37.)
sárga lap: Alempijevic (6.), Preklet (49.)

*Ferencváros:*
------------
Ranilovic - Balog Z., Csizmadia, Tutoric - Stanic (Tóth B., 68.), Rósa, Maróti, Heinz, Józsi (Andrezinho, 77.) - Schembri, Morales (Miljkovic, 85.)

*Kecskeméti TE-ERECO:*
--------------------
Rybansky - Gyagya, Radanovic (Preklet, a szünetben), Balogh B., Mohl - Savic, Alempijevic, Litsingi (Bertus, 77.) - Bori, Tököli, Foxi (Vujovic, 61.)

A Ferencváros volt aktívabb a mérkőzés elején, de a fagyott, kissé havas talajon rengeteg technikai hiba akadt, így a kapuk egyáltalán nem forogtak veszélyben. A 25. perctől a Kecskemét egyre veszélyesebb kontrákat vezetett, s az egyikből a válogatottnál hét év szünet után "reaktivált" Tököli előnyt szerzett a vendégeknek. A játékrész folyamán a hazai szurkolók többször azt skandálták, "Berki takarodj", továbbá transzparensen is üzentek a labdarúgócsapatot működtető FTC Zrt.-hez visszatért Berki Krisztián korábbi vezérigazgatónak, hogy nem látják szívesen az Üllői úton.
A második félidő nagy kecskeméti lehetőséggel és kapufával indult, de nem sokkal utána egy öngóllal egyenlített a Ferencváros. Ezt követően a meccs végéig a zöld-fehérek akarata érvényesült, akik a hajrában büntetőből a győzelmet is megszerezték.




*Magyar Nemzeti Futsal Kupa első alkalommal márciusban*

<RIGHT>






*Első alkalommal kerül sor a Magyar Nemzeti Futsal Kupára március 15-én a nyíradonyi sportcsarnokban - jelentette be pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján Borsche Gábor, az eseményt az Újszegedi TC-vel közösen szervezője Újpest Futsal Club elnöke.*


"Teljes mértékben civil kezdeményezésről van szó - mondta a sportvezető. - Annak szeretnénk megteremteni a lehetőségét, hogy a határon innen és azon túl élő magyar sportolók együtt emlékezhessenek és közösen szerezhessenek örömet a futsal szerelmeseinek. A március 15-i torna remek alkalom arra, hogy kifejezzük nemzeti összetartozásunkat."
A sajtótájékoztatón elhangzott, hogy az eseményt a 2002-ben épült, 1200 néző befogadására alkalmas nyíradonyi sportcsarnokban bonyolítják le, melyet Borsche elmondása szerint a helyi önkormányzat jelképes összegért adott bérbe.
A klubelnök hozzátette, nem zárják ki annak a lehetőségét, hogy később határon túli helyszíneken kerüljön sor a kupára, de a folytatásról és annak részleteiről csak az első rendezvény után döntenek. Az viszont biztos - amint ezt leszögezte - hogy minden évben március 15-én lesz az esemény.
Az idei tornán - melynek fővédnöke Semjén Zsolt miniszterelnök-helyettes - a tervek szerint négy hazai és négy határon túli együttes lép pályára. A magyar élvonalat a kétszeres bajnok MVFC Berettyóújfalu, a hazai Nyíradonyi Huszárok, valamint az Újpest képviseli, kiegészülve a másik rendezővel, a jelenleg másodosztályú Újszegedi TC-vel. A határon túlról a román Sepsiszentgyörgy, a kárpátaljai Beregszászi Rákóczi, a Révkomárom és egy negyedik, vajdasági együttes érkezik, utóbbival jelenleg is egyeztetnek a rendezők, beugróként pedig a Kassa csatlakozhat a mezőnyhöz.



*Bundesliga - A Wolfsburg legyőzte a sereghajtót*
2011. 02. 26. 01.00

<RIGHT>






*A Wolfsburg legyőzte a sereghajtó Borussia Mönchengladbach csapatát a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*


*Eredmény:*
VfL Wolfsburg-Borussia Mönchengladbach 2-1 (2-0)
------------------------------------------------
gól: Diego (36., 45+1.), illetve Daems (74.- 11-esből)


*szombaton:*
1. FC Köln-Freiburg 15:30 ó
Hoffenheim-FSV Mainz 15:30
Kaiserslautern-Hamburger SV 15:30 
Schalke 04-Nürnberg 15:30
St. Pauli-Hannover 15:30
Bayern München-Borussia Dortmund 18:30

*vasárnap:*
Eintracht Frankfurt-VfB Stuttgart 15:30
Werder Bremen-Bayer Leverkusen 17:30




*Bajnokok Ligája - A következő szezonban már négy német csapat indulhat*

<RIGHT>






*Azzal, hogy a Bayern München szerdán legyőzte a címvédő Internazionalét a Bajnokok Ligájában, az Európa Ligában pedig a Bayer Leverkusen bejutott a legjobb 16 közé, biztossá vált, hogy a 2011/12-es idényben már négyen képviselhetik a Bundesligát a legrangosabb európai kupasorozatban.*


A hétközi sikerekkel az úgynevezett UEFA-koeficienst figyelembe véve a németeknek 68,103 pontjuk van, ezzel behozhatatlan előnyre tettek szert az olaszokkal (59,981 pont) szemben, akik így a következő idényben csak három együttest indíthatnak a Bajnokok Ligájába.
Az UEFA ötéves periódusban értékeli az egyes országok csapatait, jelenleg az angolok állnak az első, míg a spanyolok a második helyen, a németek a harmadikok - ez a három bajnokság szerepelhet négy csapattal a BL-ben.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 27)

*TOTÓ-eredmények 8. hét*
2011. 02. 27. 01.21
​<RIGHT>*A TOTÓ 8. heti, 2. fordulós szelvényén szereplő mérkőzések eredményei:
​
​*
1. 1. FC Köln-Freiburg............................... 1-0 1
2. St. Pauli-Hannover................................ 0-1 2
3. Hoffenheim-Mainz.................................. 1-2 2
4. Kaiserslautern-Hamburg............................ 1-1 X
5. Schalke-Nürnberg.................................. 1-1 X
6. Bayern München-Dortmund........................... 1-3 2
7. Frankfurt-VfB Stuttgart........................... vasárnap
8. Bremen-Leverkusen................................. vasárnap
9. Juventus-Bologna.................................. 0-2 2
10. Bari-Fiorentina................................... vasárnap
11. Roma-Parma........................................ vasárnap
12. Cagliari-Lazio.................................... vasárnap
13. Palermo-Udinese................................... vasárnap
​
​
*Plusz egy mérkőzés: 
14. Sampdoria-Internazionale.......................... vasárnap

*​*
**​*

*Bundesliga - Dortmundi diadal Münchenben*
2011. 02. 27. 09.00 

<RIGHT>






*A toronymagasan listavezető Borussia Dortmund kétgólos győzelmet aratott a címvédő Bayern München otthonában a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának szombati rangadóján.*


Gyors találatok után a 18. percben már 2-1-re vezettek a vendégek, akik aztán a második félidőben tovább növelték előnyüket, a bajorok pedig - bár mindent elkövettek - már nem tudtak válaszolni.
A Bayern a mostani idényben mindössze másodszor kapott ki hazai környezetben, a Dortmund pedig egy-egy döntetlen és vereség mellett 11. idegenbeli sikerét aratta. A vendégek 1991 októbere óta először nyertek a bajorok otthonában.

*Eredmények:*

*Bayern München-Borussia Dortmund 1-3 (1-2)*
------------------------------------------
g: Luiz Gustavo (16.), illetve Barrios (9.), Sahin (18.), Hummels (60.)

*korábban:*
Hoffenheim-FSV Mainz 1-2 (0-1)
------------------------------
g: Alaba (83.), illetve Ivanschitz (23.), Soto (86.)

1. FC Köln-Freiburg 1-0 (0-0)
-----------------------------
g: Podolski (89.)

Kaiserslautern-Hamburger SV 1-1 (1-0)
-------------------------------------
g: Hlousek (18.), illetve Jansen (54.)

Schalke 04-Nürnberg 1-1 (0-1)
-----------------------------
g: Raúl (52.), illetve Hegeler (37.)

St. Pauli-Hannover 0-1 (0-0)
----------------------------
g: Schulz (89.)

*pénteken játszották:*
VfL Wolfsburg-Borussia Mönchengladbach 2-1 (2-0)
------------------------------------------------
gól: Diego (36., 45+1.), illetve Daems (74.- 11-esből)

*vasárnap:*
Eintracht Frankfurt-VfB Stuttgart 15:30
Werder Bremen-Bayer Leverkusen 17:30



*Primera División - Háromgólos Barcelona-siker Mallorcán*
2011. 02. 27. 05.00 

<RIGHT>






*A címvédő és listavezető FC Barcelona 3-0-ra nyert a Real Mallorca vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Primera División, 25. forduló:*

*Real Mallorca-FC Barcelona 0-3 (0-1)*
------------------------------------
gól: Messi (38.), Villa (57.), Pedro (66.)

*Korábban:*
Atlético Madrid-Sevilla 2-2 (0-1)
---------------------------------
gól: Koke Merodio (48.), Reyes (76.), illetve Negredo (41.), Rakitic (66.)

Espanyol-Real Sociedad 4-1 (1-1)
--------------------------------
gól: Estrada (42., öngól), Garcia (54.), Callejon (81.), Marquez (90.), illetve Estrada (43.)

Sporting Gijón-Real Zaragoza 0-0
--------------------------------

*Később:*
Deportivo La Coruna-Real Madrid 22

*vasárnap:*
Herculés-Getafe 17 ó 
Levante-Osasuna 17 
Racing Santander-Villarreal 19 
Athletic Bilbao-Valencia 21

*hétfő:*
Málaga-Almería 21 ó


*Serie A - A Bologna idegenben legyőzte a Juventust*
2011. 02. 27. 04.00 

<RIGHT>






*A Juventus hazai pályán Marco Di Vaio duplájával kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a Bolognától az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.*



*Serie A, 26. forduló:*
*Juventus-Bologna 0-2 (0-0)*
--------------------------
gól: Di Vaio (49., 66.)

*vasárnap:*
Catania-Genoa 12:30 ó 
AS Roma-Parma 15 
Bari-Fiorentina 15 
Brescia-Lecce 15 
Cagliari-Lazio 15 
Cesena-Chievo 15 
Palermo-Udinese 15 
Sampdoria-Internazionale 20:45
*hétfő:*
AC Milan-Napoli 20:45



*Ligue 1 - Nyert a Rennes*
2011. 02. 27. 02.00 

<RIGHT>






*A Stade Rennes saját közönsége előtt 2-0-ra legyőzte a Lens együttesét a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, ezzel a tabella élére ugrott a vasárnap pályára lépő Lille csapatát megelőzve.*


*Ligue 1, 25. forduló:*

Arles-Avignon - Stade Brest 1-1
AS Monaco-Caen 2-2
Stade Rennes-RC Lens 2-0
St. Etienne-Nice 0-2
Sochaux-Montpellier 0-0
Valenciennes-Lorient 0-0
Girondins Bordeaux-AJ Auxerre 3-0


*Vasárnap három mérkőzést rendeznek.*




*Labdarúgó NB I - A Zalaegerszeg nem bírt a Haladással*
2011. 02. 26. 21.30 

<RIGHT>






*A Zalaegerszeg hazai pályán meglepetésre csak döntetlent ért el szombaton a Szombathelyi Haladás ellen a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 17. fordulójának nyugati rangadóján, így a Ferencváros pénteki győzelme révén visszacsúszott a harmadik helyre a tabellán.*


*Monicomp Liga, 17. forduló:*
*ZTE FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 1-1 (1-1)*
-------------------------------------
Zalaegerszeg, 6780 néző, v.: Andó-Szabó 
gólszerzők: Balázs (39.), illetve Kenesei (3., 11-esből)
sárga lap: Sipos N. (73.)

*ZTE:*
----
Vlaszák - Kocsárdi (Simon A., 83.), Miljatovic, Bogunovic, Panikvar - Szalai, Kovács G., I. Delic (Horváth A., 57.), Balázs - Rajcomar, Turkovs (Simonfalvi, 64.)

*Haladás:*
--------
Rózsa - Schimmer, Guzmics, Korolovszky, Tóth P. - Nagy II. G., Simon Á., Sipos N. (Oross, 83.), Halmosi - Nagy I. G. (Irhás, 59.), Kenesei (Rajos, 90.)

Fagyott talajú pálya és egymást szidó szurkolótáborok várták a csapatokat. A vendégek egy vitatható 11-essel gyorsan vezetést szereztek, ezután a ZTE nagy fölénybe került, melynek eredményeként a félidő hajrájában egyenlített. 
A folytatásban továbbra is a ZTE irányította a játékot, helyzetei is akadtak, de a Haladás jó védekezéssel megérdemelten vitt el egy pontot a szomszédvár otthonából.




*Labdarúgó NB I - Az MTK fordított a Honvéd ellen*
2011. 02. 26. 19.00 

<RIGHT>






*Az MTK Budapest hazai pályán egygólos hátrányból fordítva 3-1-re győzött a Budapest Honvéd ellen a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 17. fordulójának első szombati mérkőzésén.*


A találkozót a helyszínen tekintette meg Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány.

*Monicomp Liga, 17. forduló:*
*MTK Budapest-Budapest Honvéd 3-1 (1-1)*
--------------------------------------
Hidegkuti Stadion, 1000 néző, v.: Bognár
gólszerzők: Sütő (41.), Urbán (77.), Eppel (91.), illetve Lovric (25.)
sárga lap: Szekeres (80.), Urbán (84.), illetve Debreceni (55.), Horváth A. (82.)

*MTK Budapest:*
-------------
Szatmári - Vadnai, Sütő, Szekeres A., Vukadinovic (Hajdú, 89.) - Frank (Urbán, 65.) Vukmir, Kanta J., Pátkai - Pál, Tischler (Eppel, 77.)

*Budapest Honvéd:*
----------------
Tóth I. - Moga (Horváth A., 40.), Debreceni, Lovric, Hajdú - Sadjo, Akassou, Ivancsics (Nagy G., 81.), Moreira - Danilo, Bright (Rouani, 55.)

Nagy lendülettel kezdte a mérkőzést az MTK, amely több lehetőséget is kialakított, egy szöglet után mégis a vendégek szereztek vezetést a félidő derekán. A hazaiak ezt követően is támadtak és néhány perccel a szünet előtt egyenlítettek.
A második játékrészben továbbra is az MTK volt aktívabb, a csereként beállt Urbán révén pedig a hajrá elején megszerezte a vezetést. Bár hátrányban a Honvéd mindent megtett az egyenlítésért, végül a mérkőzés nagy részében fölényben futballozó MTK a hosszabbításban egy újabb góllal végleg eldöntötte a három pont sorsát.



Xlsport​


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

A tegnapi Bayern - Interhez mit szóltok? Jó kis meccs volt


----------



## Gallowsbird (2011 Március 16)

Vicente19870 írta:


> A tegnapi Bayern - Interhez mit szóltok? Jó kis meccs volt


 
Hát én az Inter idei formáját látva azt gondoltam hogy a németek simán továbbmennek, de mégsem. Ettől függetlenül az Intert most gyengének találom és nem lenne baj ha az én kedvenceimmel húznák őket össze pénteken


----------



## Gallowsbird (2011 Március 16)

A másik nagy kérdés, hogy a Real Madrid legyőzi ma a sokéves átkot és továbbmegy a 8 közé?


----------



## Vicente19870 (2011 Március 16)

Én félidőben egy centet nem tettem volna az Inter továbbjutására,dehát ilyen a foci  Miután kiesett a csapatom,most a Spursnak és a Donyecknak szurkolok a végső győzelemért


----------



## Noci87 (2011 Március 16)

Gallowsbird írta:


> A másik nagy kérdés, hogy a Real Madrid legyőzi ma a sokéves átkot és továbbmegy a 8 közé?




Real Madrid - Lyon : 3 - 0! Végre sikerült!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A Real megtörte a "lyoni átkot"*
2011. 03. 17. 06.28 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Real Madrid hazai környezetben 3-0-ra nyert az Olympique Lyon ellen a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének szerdai játéknapján, ezzel 2004 után újra bekerült a legjobb nyolc közé.
*​*
*
Érdekesség, hogy a 4-1-es összesítéssel továbbjutó királyi gárda először nyert BL-mérkőzést a Lyon ellen: ezt megelőző hét találkozásukkor négy döntetlen és három francia siker született, ráadásul 2005-ben, 2006-ban és 2010-ben is a sorozat ezen szakaszában diadalmaskodtak a lyoniak.
A másik szerdai mérkőzésen a Chelsea nem erőltette meg magát azt követően, hogy az első találkozót 2-0-ra nyerte az FC Köbenhavn otthonában: Londonban nem született gól, így a Kékek is ott vannak a legjobb nyolc között.

*Bajnokok Ligája, nyolcaddöntő, visszavágók: 
Real Madrid (spanyol)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 3-0 (1-0)
*--------------------------------------------------------
gól: Marcelo (37.), Benzema (66.), Di María (76.)
Továbbjutott: a Real Madrid, 4-1-es összesítéssel.

Chelsea (angol)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 0-0
---------------------------------------
Tj: a Chelsea, 2-0-ás összesítéssel

* A negyed- és elődöntő sorsolását pénteken tartják Nyonban.

* * A negyeddöntőbe jutott csapatok:
*Internazionale (olasz, címvédő), FC Barcelona (spanyol), *Real Madrid (spanyol),* Manchester United (angol), Tottenham Hotspur (angol), Chelsea (angol), Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán), FC Schalke 04 (német)

*A Real Madridnál vendégeskedik a Puskás Akadémia U19-es csapata*
2011. 03. 16. 16.38 

<RIGHT> 



*


Szerdán délelőtt a spanyol fővárosba utazott a felcsúti Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia U19-es csapata, melyet két napig lát vendégül a Real Madrid.
*​*
*A fiatalok szerda este a helyszínen nézhetik meg a madridiak Olympique Lyon elleni visszavágóját a Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjében, másnap pedig összemérik tudásukat a Real 19 éveseivel.
Mindemellett a Real múzeumába is ellátogatnak majd a futballisták, míg a Puskás Akadémia delegációja tárgyal annak felcsúti szociális sportiskolának az elindításáról, melyet a Real Madrid Alapítvány közreműködésével tervez létrehozni.





*Bajnokok Ligája - Az Ajax bravúrját ismételte meg az Inter*
2011. 03. 16. 17.36 

<RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája történetében a címvédő Internazionale a második csapat, amely hazai vereségét követően az idegenbeli visszavágón kiharcolta a továbbjutást, miután kedden 3-2-re győzött a Bayern München vendégeként.

*​*
*A bravúr különös pikantériája, hogy ez korábban éppen annak az Ajax Amsterdamnak sikerült - az 1996-os elődöntőben a görög Panathinaikosz ellen -, amelynek edzője a jelenleg a Bayern Münchent irányító Louis van Gaal volt.
"Magunkat vertük meg. Már korábban eldönthettük volna a meccset, ehelyett engedtük, hogy az Inter mindkét helyzetét gólra váltsa, s ezzel fordítson. Ilyen a futball" - mondta holland szakember.
Az olaszokat Goran Pandev rúgta a legjobb nyolc közé a 88. percben, s talán tőle várták a legkevésbé a szurkolók, hogy a meccs hőse lesz, ugyanis a macedón csatár kifejezetten rossz formában van ebben az idényben, az első találkozón emiatt nem is lépett pályára. A bajnokságban mindössze kétszer eredményes futballista két perccel a lefújás előtt védhetetlenül lőtte ki a jobb felső sarkot.
"Különös játék a futball. De mindvégig hittem a sikerben" - mondta a Pandev.
Leonardo, a milánóiak vezetőedzője is nehezen találta a szavakat:
"Hihetetlen ahogy továbbjutottunk, akárcsak Pandev fantasztikus gólja, amely örökre beírta magát a sorozat történetébe. Megmutattuk milyen csodálatos csapatszellem és taktikai intelligencia jellemzi a csapatunkat. Nincs vége a szezonunknak".
Massimo Moratti klubelnök arról is beszámolt, hogy José Mourinho, az együttest tavaly BL-győzelemig vezető, s nyáron a Real Madridhoz távozott tréner elsők között gratulált a csapat sikeréhez.



*Európa Liga - Őrizetbe vették az Ajax szerb légiósát Moszkvában*
2011. 03. 16. 21.58

<RIGHT> 



*


Őrizetbe vették a moszkvai repülőtéren Miralem Sulejmanit, a Szpartakhoz labdarúgó Európa Liga-mérkőzésre érkezett Ajax Amsterdam szerb játékosát.*​*
​* A légióst hiányzó vízuma miatt állították elő szerdán, ugyanis a holland klub illetékesei nem tudták, hogy engedélyre van szüksége az Oroszországba való beutazáshoz.
​

 *Az EL-nyolcaddöntő első felvonását az Ajax 1-0-ra elvesztette otthon, a visszavágóra csütörtökön magyar idő szerint 19 órakor kerül sor.
*​*
*​*Torokrákkal műtötték Bryan Robsont*
2011. 03. 16. 19.53 

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Március elején torokrákkal megműtötték Bryan Robsont, a Manchester United és az angol labdarúgó-válogatott volt csapatkapitányát.
*​*
*
 A manchesteri klub szerdai közlése szerint a beavatkozásra március 3-án került sor Bangkokban, és az orvosok bíznak abban, hogy Robson rendbe jön.
​
 Az 54 éves szakember jelenleg a thaiföldi válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, miközben az MU nagykövete is.
"Bryan jelenleg olyan állapotban van, hogy folytatni tudja munkáját Thaiföldön" - áll klubja közleményében.
Robson játékosként 90 alkalommal szerepelt az angol nemzeti együttesben, 65 alkalommal ő volt a csapat kapitánya. Az MU-val két bajnoki címet, három FA-kupa diadalt harcolt ki, egyszer pedig KEK-győztes volt. Edzőként megfordult a Middlesbrough, a Bradford City, a West Bromwich Albion és Sheffield United alakulatánál.
​
​*Labdarúgó Magyar Kupa - Elődöntős a Kaposvár*
2011. 03. 16. 21.15 

<RIGHT> 



*


Utolsóként a Kaposvár jutott a legjobb négy közé a labdarúgó Magyar Kupában: Sisa Tibor együttese a negyeddöntő szerdai visszavágóján 2-2-es döntetlent játszott az Újpesttel, ám mivel párharc első felvonását 3-2-re nyerte a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban, bejutott az elődöntőbe.
*​*
*
* Magyar Kupa:
negyeddöntő, visszavágó:
*​*
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Újpest FC 2-2 (1-0)
*Továbbjutott:* a Kaposvári Rákóczi, 5-4-es összesítéssel

 * kedden játszották:
*Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 4-0 (2-0)
Tj: a Videoton, 5-1-es összesítéssel.
ZTE FC-MTK Budapest 2-1 (1-1)
Tj: a ZTE, 2-1-es összesítéssel
BFC Siófok - Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 1-1 (1-1)
Tj: a Kecskemét, 6-2-es összesítéssel.

*Az elődöntő első mérkőzéseit április 19-20-án játsszák, míg a visszavágókat május 3-4-én rendezik.
*​*
*
*Női labdarúgó Eb-selejtező - A norvégokkal egy csoportban a magyarok*

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A női labdarúgásban igen erős Norvégiával is azonos Európa-bajnoki selejtezőcsoportba került a magyar válogatott a Nyonban tartott hétfői sorsoláson.

*​*
*A skandináv gárdán kívül még Izland, Belgium, Észak-Írország és Bulgária szerepel a magyarok hatosában, melyből az első helyezett jut ki a kontinensviadalra. A legjobb csoportmásodik szintén Eb-résztvevő lesz, míg a másik hat pótselejtezőt játszik.

* A 2013-as, 12 csapatos Eb-t Svédországban rendezik, a házigazda automatikus résztvevője a tornának.
*​*
*
XLsport
​





​​
​​


----------



## Tomó87 (2011 Március 23)

Már csak két nap és magyar-holland! De jó lenne egy vaskos meglepetés.


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

Holnap vereség ismét?

*A holland válogatott valószínű kezdőcsapata:* *Vorm – Van der Wiel, Heitinga, Mathijsen, Pieters – N. de Jong, Van der Vaart – Kuyt, Sneijder, Afellay – Van Persie.*

*A magyar válogatott valószínű kezdőcsapata: Király – Lázár, Lipták, Juhász, Laczkó – Elek Á., Vadócz – Gera, Koman, Dzsudzsák – Rudolf.*

Van némi különbség...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*Magyar-holland - Sima négygólos vereség*
2011. 03. 25. 22.19 

<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott 4-0-ra kikapott pénteken a világbajnoki ezüstérmes holland csapattól a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezett Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
*​*
*
A magyaroknak így nem sikerült megszakítaniuk a hollandok elleni, 27 éve tartó kudarcszériát: ez volt sorozatban a hatodik meccs, amelyet a narancsmezesek nyertek meg.
Az E csoportban a hollandok sikerükkel hatpontos előnyre tettek szert a második magyarokkal szemben. A két csapat kedden, Amszterdamban újra találkozik egymással.

* Eb-selejtező, E csoport:
Magyarország-Hollandia 0-4 (0-2)
*--------------------------------
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 25 ezer néző, v.: Carlos Velasco Carballo (spanyol)
gólszerző: Van der Vaart (8.), Afellay (45.), Kuyt (54.), Van Persie (62.)
sárga lap: Koman (44.), Elek (59.), Vanczák (61.), Lipták (67.), illetve Van Persie (18.)

* Magyarország:
* -------------
Király Gábor - Vanczák Vilmos, Lipták Zoltán, Juhász Roland, Laczkó Zsolt - Varga József (Vadócz Krisztián, a szünetben), Elek Ákos (Priskin Tamás, 79.) - Koman Vladimir (Czvitkovics Péter, a szünetben), Gera Zoltán, Dzsudzsák Balázs - Rudolf Gergely

* Hollandia:
* ----------
Michel Vorm – Gregory van der Wiel, John Heitinga, Joris Mathijsen, Erik Pieters – Nigel de Jong, Rafael van der Vaart (Kevin Strootman, 82.) – Dirk Kuyt (Ruud van Nistelrooy, 82.), Wesley Sneijder, Ibrahim Affelay (Eljero Elia, 63.) – Robin van Persie

* I.félidő:
* ---------
8. perc: Sneijder indult meg középen, majd a remek ütemben kilépő van der Vaart elé gurított, aki 14 méterről lőtt, a labda pedig az elvetődő Király keze alatt a kapu közepébe vágódott (0-1).
45. perc: van Persie két magyar védőt becsapva passzolt vissza a magyar 16-os sarkáról a középen érkező van der Wielnek, aki azonnal a 16-os bal oldalán robogó Afellayhoz ívelt, a Barcelona támadója pedig egy igazítás után a hosszú sarokba lőtt (0-2).

* II. félidő:
* -----------
54. perc: egy középpályán megszerzett labda után Sneijder ugratta ki a magyar védők között kimozduló van Persie-t, aki a jobb oldalán felfutó Kuyt elé tálalt, a Liverpool csatára pedig az üres kapuba gurított (0-3).
62. perc: a hollandok a magyar 16-os jobb oldalán szereztek labdát, van der Wiel a középen érkező Van Persie elé tálalt, aki 11 méterről, ballal a hálóba passzolt (0-4).

A mérkőzés előtt – amelyet a helyszínen tekintett meg Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök - Csányi Sándor, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke ünnepélyesen elbúcsúztatta a profi pályafutását az előző szezon végén befejező, 61-szeres válogatott Dárdai Pált.
Magyar lövéssel kezdődött a találkozó, a hollandok viszont azonnal válaszoltak Rudolf próbálkozására, s az ellentámadásuk olyan jól sikerült, hogy meg is szerezték a vezetést. A folytatásban feltűnően keveset volt a hazaiaknál a labda, de Rudolf és Dzsudzsák előtt – egy-egy egyéni megoldást követően – azért adódott lehetőség. A vendégek két nagy helyzetet is elpuskáztak, de közvetlenül a félidő vége előtt növelték az előnyüket.
A második játékrészre Egervári Sándor két helyen is változtatott a magyar csapat összetételén, de a játék képe ettől sem változott meg, sőt, a hollandok nyolc perc alatt megduplázták a góljaik számát. A hazaiak előtt a második félidőben már kevesebb lehetőség adódott, de a hajrában Dzsudzsák kétszer, Czvitkovics és Rudolf pedig egy-egy alkalommal tornáztatta meg Vormot. A hosszabbításban két hazai szurkoló rohant a pályára, akiket a biztonságiak egy perc alatt vittek le a pályáról.
Az eredmény a lefújásig már nem változott, *a hollandok megérdemelten vitték el Budapestről a három pontot.
*
XLsport
​


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 28)

Ha valaki egy kicsit utána néz egy két játékos saját klubbcsapatában való szerepeltetésének,akkor ledöbben! Gera az idén még nem volt kezdő bajnoki mérközésen a Fulham csapatánál!

Folytathatjuk a sort Koman hetek óta nem játszik a Sampdoriánál Laczkó nem játssza végig a mérközéseket vagy ne kezd!


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

Vanczák nem játszott bajnokikon,mert ki volt állítva a Sion csapatából!

Varga és Czvitkovics egy formán kívüli Debrecenből került be a válogatottba, amelyik csapat négy bajnokit zsínórban elvesztett!

Az a nagy kérdésem,hogy mi alapján válogat a magyar szövetségi kapitány Egervári Sándor?????


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

A média is felelős,hogy a magyar labdarúgás idáig sülyedt!Amig a sport televizíóknak nincsenek jó kameráik,addig vagyonokat fizetnek ki egypár levitézlett labdarúgó szakkomentárkodásáért és senki nem teszi fel ezeknek az embereknek azt a kérdést,ha ennyire értenek a focihoz(jó pár közülük edző is) miért tart itt a magyar labdarúgás vagy esetleg a kiesésre álló csapatuk!

Ha valaki utánna néz láthatja,hogy magyar edzők külföldön sehol nem dolgoznak!Ez egyszerüen azért van,mert alkalmatlannak találják őket!Tehát ezek az edzők itt dolgoznak a magyar csapatoknál és ugye itt is alkalmatlannak kellene öket találni!Sima matematikai egyenlőség!

A magyar csapatoknál dolgozó pár külföldi dzőt senkinek nem hívják!Ez valószinű azért van,mert az igazán jó edzőket nem tudják a klubok megfizetni.Ez a probléma nem csak a külföldi foci edzőkkel kapcsolatos ez magyarország egyik nagy problémája más vonatkozásokban is!


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

*Holland-Magyar*

Ki miben bizik a ma esti találkozóval kapcsolatban? Én abban bízom,hogy a holland játékosok vérbeli profik és ezért már a hétvégi bajnoki találkozóikra gondolnak és talán a sportdiplomáciánk is működik egy kicsikét és így megússzuk két-három gólos vereséggel!


----------



## balintocska (2011 Március 30)

húúú, de sajnáltam tegnap a magyar fiúkat. máskor ez a gyönyörű támadó játéek csodákkal volt ekvivalens.

de azért le a kalappal előttük.


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 30)

*Holland-Magyar*

Vitathatatlan,hogy a tegnapi magyar csapat teljesen más felfogásban játszott mit a pénteki!Ez a tény számomra,azonban még jobban gyegíti a szövetségi kapitány pozícióját.Egy válogatott,amelyik ki akar jutni az EB-re nem kaphat kilenc gólt két mérközésen öt napon belül!


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 1)

pedroka írta:


> Vitathatatlan,hogy a tegnapi magyar csapat teljesen más felfogásban játszott mit a pénteki!Ez a tény számomra,azonban még jobban gyegíti a szövetségi kapitány pozícióját.Egy válogatott,amelyik ki akar jutni az EB-re nem kaphat kilenc gólt két mérközésen öt napon belül!


 
Nincs jó kapusunk! Ez van. Amúgy sztem is jól játszottunk benne volt akár a döntetlen is.

Ma láttam az HBO-n Puskásról egy filmet, nagyon jó volt. Ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Primera División - Eredmény*
2011. 04. 05. 06.29

<RIGHT> 




*


A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 30. fordulójának hétfő esti zárómérkőzésén:
*​*
*
* Primera División, 30. forduló:*​*​Almería-Athletic Bilbao 1-3 (1-1)​*---------------------------------
gól: Pablo Piatti (6.), illetve Iker Muniain (29.), Gaizka Toquero (52.), Pablo Orbaiz (61.)

*Osasuna-Atlético Madrid 2-3 (1-1)
*---------------------------------
g: Sola (31.), Nekounam (80., 11-esből), illetve Costa (39., 61., 63.)
kiállítva: Sergio (84., Osasuna)

* Korábban:*​*
Sevilla-Real Zaragoza 3-1 (1-0)​*-------------------------------
g: Perotti (43.), Kanoute (56., 11-esből), Negredo (93., 11-esből), illetve Jarosik (47.)

*Deportivo La Coruna-Real Mallorca 2-1 (0-1)
*---------------------------------------------
g: Xisco (56.), Lassad (67.), illetve Webo (27.)
kiállítva: Webo (90.) 

*Espanyol-Racing Santander 1-2 (1-0)
*-----------------------------------
g: Osvaldo (37., 11-esből), illetve Colsa (51.), Dos Santos (76.) 

*Levante-Málaga 3-1 (2-0)
*--------------------------------
g: Stuani (6., 71.), Suarez (9.) , illetve Fernandez (61.)

*Real Sociedad-Hércules 1-3 (0-0)
*-------------------------------- 
g: Ifran (93.), illetve Portillo (70.), Drenthe (85., 90.)

*Szombaton játszották:
*​*
*Villarreal-*FC Barcelona 0-1* (0-0)
---------------------------------
g: Piqué (67.)

*Getafe-Valencia 2-4 (1-0)
*-------------------------
g: Manu (13.), Sardinero (87.), illetve Soldado (46., 64., 66., 77.)

*Real Madrid-*Sporting Gijón *0-1* (0-0)
------------------------------------
g: De las Cuevas (79.)


*Legfrisebb!*

*Mourinho Redknappet ajánlja angol szövetségi kapitánynak*
2011. 04. 05. 10.19 

<RIGHT> 



*


José Mourinho, a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője szerint Harry Redknapp lenne az ideális megoldás az angol válogatott kispadján.
*​*
*
"Bármelyik együttessel jó eredményeket érne el, nem ismer határokat" - mondta a portugál tréner, aki kedden éppen Redknappel néz majd farkasszemet, a brit szakember jelenlegi csapata, a Tottenham Hotspur ugyanis a Real Madriddal találkozik a Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjének első mérkőzésén.
Mourinho a múlt héten egy interjúban beszélt arról, hogy 2007-ben csak néhány óra választotta el attól, hogy ő legyen a három oroszlánosok szövetségi kapitánya, végül azonban az olasz Fabio Capellóé lett a poszt.




*FTC-Újpest - Bocsánatkérést várnak a vendégek*
2011. 04. 04. 19.55 

<RIGHT> 



*
*​*
**Budapest, 2011. április 4., hétfő (MTI) - Az Újpest FC labdarúgócsapata, valamint a klub vezetése bocsánatkérést vár a Ferencvárostól a két ősi rivális pénteki bajnoki mérkőzésén történtek miatt. 
​*A lila-fehérek hivatalos honlapja hétfő este egy terjedelmes közleményben taglalja, hogy az újpestiek az Albert Stadionban lejátszott összecsapáson milyen sportszerűtlenségekkel, illetve rendezői hiányosságokkal találkoztak.
A csapatok bevonulásakor impozáns látványt nyújtott, hogy a hazai drukkerek egyszerre dobtak be több ezer pénztárgépszalagot, ugyanakkor ennek használata tilos (ez a belépőjegyen olvasható is). Az újpestiek kifogásolják, hogy a pénztárgépszalagok eltakarítása miatt öt percet csúszott a találkozó, ráadásul a hazai drukkerek a második félidő elején pirotechnikai eszközöket is bevetettek, így komoly tűzveszély alakult ki "ami akár tragikus következményekkel járhatott volna."
A közlemény külön kitér arra is, hogy a mérkőzés során a hazai fanatikusok "folyamatosan köpködték és különböző tárgyakkal dobálták az oldalvonal közelében tartózkodó újpesti játékosokat." Ennek kapcsán a lila-fehérek érthetetlennek tartják, hogy a bíró miért nem avatkozott közbe, miért nem szakította félbe a játékot.
"Az Újpest FC álláspontja szerint megengedhetetlen, hogy egy futballmérkőzés során folyamatosan különböző tárgyakat dobáljanak az egyik csapat játékosai és a mérkőzés résztvevői felé" - áll a közleményben.
A rendezés kapcsán az újpestiek többek között azt kifogásolják, hogy a "beléptetést a hazai rendezők nem a hatályos előírásoknak megfelelően végezték, a tervszerűtlenség, fejetlenség és a káosz jellemezte a helyzetet."
Az újpestiek külön foglalkoznak azzal a felfújható lila majommal, amelyet már órákkal a mérkőzés előtt kifeszítettek a 2-es szektorban: "Az Újpest FC felháborítónak és sértőnek tarja, hogy egy több mint 100 éves sportszervezet ilyen primitív, és önmagát minősítő körítéssel látta vendégül csapatunkat."
A lila-fehérek ugyanakkor jelezték: tiszteletben tartják a pályán született eredményt és természetesen nem kívánnak óvást előterjeszteni.

* "Az Újpest FC elvárja, hogy a fenti incidensek miatt a rendező sportszervezet vezetése a legmagasabb szinten fejezze ki sajnálatát és bocsánatkérését klubunk és szurkolóink irányába."
* Az összecsapást Prukner László csapata Mark Heinz góljával 1-0-ra nyerte.


XLsport



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*Japán - Elhalasztották a Bayern München jótékonysági meccsét*​ 
*2011. 04. 09. 11.18 *​ 


*<RIGHT>*​

*



*​ 


*Elhalasztották Japánban a Bayern München labdarúgócsapatának jótékonysági vendégszereplését, melynek bevétele a március 11-i földrengés és szökőár károsultjait illette volna.*

A bajorok május 17. és 25. között szerettek volna pályára lépni Oszakában egy szigetországi együttes ellen, ám a rendezők pénteken elálltak a tervtől.
"Kanamori Kikuo, a Gamba Osaka elnöke arról tájékoztatott bennünket, hogy a jelenlegi állapotok közepette nem vállalják a lebonyolítást. Az ajánlatunk természetesen egy későbbi időpontban is fennáll" - jelentette be Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a Bayern elnöke.


*Japán - Megijedt és szerződést bontott a brazil hős*
2011. 04. 09. 14.12


 <RIGHT> 



*


A március 11-i földrengés és szökőár miatt távozik a Vegalta Sendai csapatától Marquinhos, a japán labdarúgó-bajnokság háromszoros aranyérmese és 2008-as gólkirálya.

*​*
* A 35 éves brazil csatárt - aki korábban négy másik szigetországi klubnál is megfordult - saját bevallása szerint annyira sokkolta a katasztrófa, hogy képtelen tovább játszani a J-Ligában. A természeti csapástól erősen sújtott Sendai mindazonáltal kiáll az április 29-re halasztott idénynyitó mérkőzésére.


*Marquinhos 230 japán találkozón 109-szer volt eredményes, és sorozatban három bajnoki címet szerzett a Kashima Antlersszel 2007 és 2009 között.

*​ 

*Milan: a felépülő Inzaghi szívesen játszana együtt Mario Balotellivel *

*Az olasz élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokságban (Serie A) szereplő AC Milan támadója, Filippo Inzaghi az orvosok szerint még áprilisban visszatérhet öt hónapja tartó térdsérülése után, a Sports Mediasetnek adott interjúban arra is kitért, hogy szívesen játszana együtt a Manchester City játékosával, Mario Balotellivel.*​ 
„A jelek szerint hamarosan újra pályára léphetek, amiért külön köszönettel tartozom a rajongóknak – nyilatkozta az öt hónapja térdsérüléssel bajlódó Filippo Inzaghi. – Örülnék neki, ha Balotelli csatlakozna hozzánk, hiszen jó játékos és nálunk rengeteget tanulhatna. Emellett szívesen látnám Kakát is újra a csapatban."​ 
*A listavezető Milan a Serie A 32. fordulójának záró mérkőzésén a Fiorentina otthonába látogat.*​ 

*A Juventus ellen búcsúztatja Gary Neville-t a ManUnited*​ 
*Májusban az olasz Juventus labdarúgócsapata ellen búcsúzik el a Manchester Unitedtől Gary Neville, az angol klubot tizennyolc éven át szolgáló védő.*​ 
A 36 éves Gary Neville, aki testvérével, Phil Neville-lel éveken át alkotta a Premier League éllovasának bekkpárosát, januárban akasztotta szögre cipőjét sorozatos sérülései miatt. Utolsó mérkőzését a West Bromwich Albion ellen játszotta.
A 17 évesen, az orosz Torpedo Moszkva ellen debütáló korábbi kiváló angol válogatott hátvéd búcsúmeccset kap a Manchester Unitedtől, az ellenfél a Juventus lesz. A találkozót május 24-én rendezik az Old Traffordon.​ 
*Gary Neville 602 meccsen viselte a ManUnited mezét, a klubbal nyolc bajnoki címet, három FA-kupát, két Ligakupát és Bajnokok Ligáját nyert.*​ 

*Kettős emberhátrányban szerzett pontot az MTK a Vasas ellen*​ 
*Monicomp Liga, 22. forduló:*​ 
*Vasas-Híd - MTK Budapest 1-1 (0-1)*​ 

*A tavasszal első gólját kapó Vasas hazai környezetben 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a mérkőzést kilenc emberrel befejező MTK-val a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 22. fordulójának nyitó mérkőzésén.*​ 

*ZTE-katasztrófa tíz perc alatt*​ 
*Monicomp Liga, 22. forduló:*​ 
*Videoton - ZTE FC 3-0*​ 

*Végigtámadta a meccset, de csak a hajrá kezdetén gyötörte be a vezető gólt a Videoton a Zalaegerszeg ellen a bajnokságban pénteken. Aztán jött a vendégek apokalipszise: tíz percen belül két kiállítást és egy újabb gólt kaptak, Vlaszák kapus helyére csere híján mezőnyjátékos állt, a vége pedig 3-0-s fehérvári győzelem lett.*​ 
*Bundesliga - Döntetlen Frankfurtban*
2011. 04. 09. 09.25​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Döntetlennel zárult a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 29. fordulójának péntek esti nyitómérkőzése, a házigazda Frankfurt és a Werder Bremen összecsapása.*​ 

Mindkét csapat a kiesés elkerüléséért küzd.​ 
*Bundesliga, 29. forduló:*
Eintracht Frankfurt-Werder Bremen 1-1 (0-0)
-------------------------------------------
g: Fenin (83.), illetve Altintop (58., öngól)​ 
*szombat:*
Freiburg-Hoffenheim 15:30 ó
Hamburger SV-Borussia Dortmund 15:30 ó
Hannover-FSV Mainz 15:30 ó
Nürnberg-Bayern München 15:30 ó
Schalke 04-VfL Wolfsburg 15:30 ó
VfB Stuttgart-Kaiserslautern 18:30 ó​ 

*vasárnap:*
Borussia Mönchengladbach-1. FC Köln 15:30 ó
Bayer Leverkusen-St. Pauli 17:30 ó​ 

*Az Inter Guardiolát vagy Mourinhót szeretné*​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Olasz lapértesülés szerint az Internazionale Pep Guardiolát vagy José Mourinhót ültetné az idény végén a futballcsapat kispadjára, a jelenlegi edző, Leonardo helyére.*​ 

"Amint befejeződik a szezon, a brazil megy. - írta a Corriere dello Sport. - Moratti Josét vagy Pepet akarja, noha utóbbi iránt az AS Roma is élénken érdeklődik."
"Guardiola pole pozícióban van" - fogalmazott a La Gazzetta dello Sport.​ 
A Schalke O4 kedden 5-2-re nyert a Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjében a címvédő Internazionale otthonában, a milánói gárda így nagyon távol került attól, hogy megismételje tavalyi sikerét.​ 
*Az akkori tréner, Mourinho a 2010-es BL-győzelem estéjén jelentette be, hogy a Real Madridnál folytatja.*​ 




</BEVEZETO>
</BEVEZETO>
<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Bundesliga - Hajnal nélkül kapott ki a Stuttgart*
2011. 04. 09. 23.47

<RIGHT> 



*


A sérült Hajnal Tamást nélkülöző VfB Stuttgart hazai pályán 4-2-re kikapott a Kaiserslautern együttesétől a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 29. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
* Bundesliga, 29. forduló:
*VfB Stuttgart-Kaiserslautern 2-4 (2-1)
--------------------------------------
gól: Kuzmanovic (26., 11-esből), Pogrebnyak (39.), illetve Lakic (17., 79.), Hoffer (68.), Rivic (86.)

* korábban:
*SC Freiburg-1899 Hoffenheim 3-2 (1-2)
-------------------------------------
g: Schuster (24.), Cissé (60., 11-esből), Butscher (78.), illetve Ibisevic (34., 11-esből), Babel (42.)
kiállítva: Krmas (33., Freiburg)

Hamburger SV-Borussia Dortmund 1-1 (1-0)
----------------------------------------
g: van Nistelrooy (39., 11-esből), illetve Blaszczykowski (92.)
kiállítva: Ben-Hatira (78., Hamburger SV)

Hannover 96-FSV Mainz 05 2-0 (1-0)
----------------------------------
g: Ya Konan (45., 11-esből), Pinto (59.)
kiállítva: Noveski (45., Mainz)

*1. FC Nürnberg-Bayern München 1-1 (0-1)
*---------------------------------------
g: Eigler (60.), illetve Müller (4.)

Schalke 04-VfL Wolfsburg 1-0 (0-0)
-----------------------------------
g: Jurado (76.)

*pénteken játszották:
*Eintracht Frankfurt-Werder Bremen 1-1 (0-0)
-------------------------------------------
g: Fenin (83.), illetve Altintop (58., öngól)

*vasárnap:
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-1. FC Köln 15:30 ó
Bayer Leverkusen-St. Pauli 17:30 ó



*Serie A - Kétgólos Inter-győzelem*
2011. 04. 09. 20.29 

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő Internazionale Esteban Cambiasso, valamint Maicon góljával 2-0-ra nyert a vendég Chievo ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 32. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*Serie A, 32. forduló:
Internazionale-Chievo 2-0 (0-0)
*-------------------------------
gól: Cambiasso (66.), Maicon (84.)

* később:* 
Udinese-AS Roma 20:45

* vasárnap:
Juventus-Genoa 12:30 ó* 
Bari-Catania 15 
Bologna-Napoli 15 
Cagliari-Brescia 15 
Lazio-Parma 15 
Palermo-Cesena 15 
Sampdoria-Lecce 15 
Fiorentina-AC Milan 20:45


*Premier League - Nyert az MU, Gera ismét játszott*
2011. 04. 09. 18.59

<RIGHT> 



*


A listavezető Manchester United kétgólos győzelmet aratott a vendég Fulham felett az angol labdarúgó Premier League 32. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
A londoni csapatban szűk két hónap után ismét lehetőséget kapott Gera Zoltán, aki a 68. percben lépett pályára. A magyar válogatott játékos legutóbb február 14-én, ugyancsak csereként játszott csapatában bajnoki találkozón.
Az MU-hoz hasonlóan nyert a címvédő Chelsea, valamint a szintén BL-negyeddöntős Tottenham is: előbbi a Wigant, utóbbi pedig a Stoke-ot verte hazai pályán.
A Manchester United előnye jelenleg tíz pont a második és vasárnap pályára lépő Arsenallal szemben.

*Eredmények:
Premier League, 32. forduló:
*​*
**Manchester United-Fulham 2-0 (2-0)
*-----------------------------------
g: Berbatov (12.), Valencia (32.)

Blackburn Rovers-Birmingham City 1-1 (1-1)
------------------------------------------
g: Hoilett (45.), illetve Bowyer (32.)

Bolton Wanderers-West Ham United 3-0 (2-0)
------------------------------------------
g: Sturridge (14., 51.), Lee (20.)

Chelsea-Wigan Athletic 1-0 (0-0)
---------------------------------
g: Malouda (67.)

Sunderland-West Bromwich Albion 2-3 (2-1)
-----------------------------------------
g: Shorey (10., öngól), Bardsley (31.), illetve Odemwingie (29.), Mulumbu (54.), Scharner (72.)

Tottenham Hotspur-Stoke City 3-2 (3-2)
--------------------------------------
g: Crouch (11., 34.), Modric (18.), illetve Etherington (27.), Jones (41.)

* korábban:
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Everton 0-3 (0-3)
-----------------------------------------
gól: Beckford (21.), P. Neville (39.), Biljalentyinov (45.) 

*vasárnap:
*Blackpool-Arsenal 14:30 ó 
Aston Villa-Newcastle United 17 ó

*hétfő:
*FC Liverpool-Manchester City 21 ó




*Labdarúgó NB I - Gólparádé a hajrában Győrben*
2011. 04. 09. 21.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


A 88. percben ugyan egyenlített a vendég Szolnok a Győr ellen, végül mégis kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 22. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*Győri ETO FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 4-2 (1-0)
*--------------------------------------

Győr, 2000 néző, V: Kovács J. Z.

* gólszerzők:* Dinjar (32.), Ji-Paraná (53.), Djordjevic (90.), Dudás (93.), illetve Némedi (48.), Djurovic (88.)

* kiállítva:* Ngalle (82.)

 *sárga lap:* Fehér Z. (24.), Völgyi (91.), illetve Remili (45.), Milicic (52.), Ngalle (70.), Máté P. (87.)

* Győr:
* -----
Stevanovic - Takács Á., Djordjevic, Stanisic, Völgyi - Fehér Z. - Kiss M., Ji-Paraná (Ganugrava 70.), Dinjar - Koltai (Bouguerra 75.), Aleksidze (Dudás 89.)

* Szolnok:
* --------
Melnicenko - Milicic (Zsolnai 61.), Máté P., Djurovic, Vukomanovic - Fitos (Lengyel a szünetben), Szalai, Némedi, Búrány - Ngalle, Remili (Antal 76.)

Az első félidő hatalmas győri fölényt hozott, így megérdemelten szerzett vezetést a hazai csapat.
A második 45 perc elején gyors gólváltás történt, majd küzdelmes, de alacsony színvonalú játék zajlott a pályán egészen a hajráig, amikor viszont két-három percenként álltak fel középkezdéshez a csapatok. Az ETO a ráadásban harcolta ki a győzelmet.




*Labdarúgó NB I - Vereségével nagy lehetőséget szalasztott el a Paks*
2011. 04. 09. 19.30

<RIGHT> 



*


A Paks hazai környezetben, fordulatos mérkőzésen 3-2-es vereséget szenvedett a Kaposvár együttesétől labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 22. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
A Ferencváros döntetlenje miatt győzelem esetén Kis Károly legénysége a második helyre jött volna fel, ám ezzel az eredménnyel a kaposváriak felzárkóztak a paksiak mögé.

* Monicomp Liga, 22. forduló:
Paksi FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-3 (0-1)
*------------------------------------

Paks, 1000 néző, V: Bognár

* gólszerzők:* Bartha (59.), Magasföldi (61.), illetve Peric (17., 49.), Oláh (79.) 

*Paks:
-----
*Csernyánszki - Heffler T., Sifter, Gévay, Szabó J. - Sipeki, Böde - Bartha, Magasföldi (Vári 85.), Vayer - Montvai (Kiss T. 68.)

* Kaposvár:
* ---------
Kovács Z. - Gujic, Bank, Zsók, Korhut - Hegedűs D. (Pedro 66.), Máté P. - Pavlovic (Jawad 74.), Oláh (Farkas Z. 83.), Balázs B. - Peric

A viharos erejű szél sokszor megtréfálta a játékosokat, becsületükre legyen mondva, végig nagyszerűen küzdöttek, mindkét oldalon több helyzet is akadt, a Kaposvár egyet kihasznált.

A második félidőben feltámadt a Paks, sokkal jobb lett a mérkőzés, a hazaiak 2-0-ról még egyenlítettek, de a Kaposvárnak még erre is volt válasza. A somogyiak a két MK-győzelem után a bajnokságban is megtréfálták a Paksot.




*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 04. 09. 20.20

<RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 22. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
BFC Siófok-Ferencváros 1-1
Kecskeméti TE-ERECO - Lombard Pápa 0-1
Paksi FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-3
Győri ETO FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 4-2
Budapest Honvéd-Szombathelyi Haladás 3-1

* pénteken játszották:
*Vasas-Híd - MTK Budapest 1-1
*Videoton FC*-ZTE FC *3-0 *

A forduló további műsora, vasárnap:
Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó 

*Az állás:
 1. Videoton FC* 
* 2. Ferencváros *
* 3. Paksi FC *
4. Kaposvári Rákóczi 
5. ZTE FC 
6. DVSC-TEVA 
7. Lombard FC Pápa 
8. Győri ETO 
9. Vasas 
10. Kecskeméti TE-ERECO 
11. Budapest Honvéd 
12. Újpest FC 
13. Szombathelyi Haladás 
14. MTK Budapest 
15. BFC Siófok 
16. Szolnoki MÁV FC 


*TOTÓ-eredmények*
2011. 04. 10. 06.17

<RIGHT>​*A TOTÓ 14. heti, 2. fordulós szelvényén szereplő mérkőzések eredményei:
​
*
 1. Hannover-Mainz................................... 2-0 1
 2. Freiburg-Hoffenheim.............................. 3-2 1
3. Nürnberg-Bayern München.......................... 1-1 X
 4. Schalke-Wolfsburg................................ 1-0 1
 5. Hamburg-Dortmund................................. 1-1 X
 6. VfB Stuttgart-Kaiserslautern..................... 2-4 2
7. Mönchengladbach-1. FC Köln....................... *vasárnap
* 8. Leverkusen-St. Pauli............................. *vasárnap
* 9. Internazionale-Chievo............................ 2-0 1
10. Udinese-Roma..................................... 20:45 ó
11. Juventus-Genoa................................... *vasárnap
*12. Lazio-Parma...................................... *vasárnap
*13. Bologna-Napoli................................... *vasárnap*

*Plusz egy mérkőzés: 
*14. Fiorentina-Milan................................. *vasárnap
*​ 
XLsport​*​*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Serie A - Firenzében nyert a Milan*
2011. 04. 10. 23.25 

<RIGHT> 



*


A listavezető AC Milan nagy küzdelemben nyert a Fiorentina otthonában, az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 32. fordulójának vasárnap esti mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
* Serie A, 32. forduló:
*​*
**Fiorentina-AC Milan 1-2 (0-2)
*----------------------------
gól: Vargas (79.), illetve Seddorf (8.), Pato (41.)
piros lap: Ibrahimovic (87., Milan)

*korábban: 
**Bari-Catania 1-1 (1-1)
*----------------------
gól: Gazzi (33.), illetve Lopez (44.)

*Bologna-Napoli 0-2 (0-2)
*------------------------
gól: Mascara (30.), Hamsik (45., 11-esből)

*Cagliari-Brescia 1-1 (1-0)
*--------------------------
gól: Cossu (22.), illetve Caracciolo (61.)
piros lap: Eder (90., Brescia)

*Lazio-Parma 2-0 (1-0)
*---------------------
gól: Hernanes (23.), Floccari (77.)

*Palermo-Cesena 2-2 (2-0)
*------------------------
gól: Kurtic (5.), Pinilla (36.), illetve Parolo (92.), Giaccherini (96.)
piros lap: von Bergen (74., Cesena), Sammarco (77., Cesena), Calderoni (98., Cesena)

*Sampdoria-Lecce 1-2 (0-1)
*-------------------------
gól: Maccarone (69.), illetve Di Michele (39.), Olivera (66.)
piros lap: Mannini (72., Sampdoria)

*Juventus-Genoa 3-2 (0-1)
*------------------------
gól: Rossi (50.-öngól), Matri (63.), Toni (83.), illetve Bonnucci (7.-öngól), Floro Flores (57.)

* szombaton játszották:
*​*
**Udinese-AS Roma 1-2 (0-0)
*-------------------------
g: Di Natale (88.), illetve Totti (57., 90. - az első 11-esből)

*Internazionale-Chievo 2-0 (0-0)
*-------------------------------
g: Cambiasso (66.), Maicon (84.)




*Bundesliga - Sikerével öt pontra csökkent a Leverkusen hátránya*
2011. 04. 10. 21.30

<RIGHT> 



*


A Bayer Leverkusen hazai pályán hátrányból fordítva győzött az utolsó előtti St. Pauli ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 29. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén, így a listavezető Borussia Dortmund szombati botlásának is köszönhetően öt pontra csökkent a hátránya.
*​*
*
*Bundesliga, 29. forduló:*​*​​*Bayer Leverkusen-St. Pauli 2-1 (0-0)
------------------------------------
gól: Kiessling (66.), Bender (77.), illetve Takyi (58.)

*Korábban:
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-1. FC Köln 5-1 (3-0)
---------------------------------------------
gól: Arango (29.), Reus (34., 39.), Daems (65., 11-esből), Nordtveit (67.), illetve Novakovic (50.)

*Szombaton játszották:
*VfB Stuttgart-Kaiserslautern 2-4 (2-1)
--------------------------------------
gól: Kuzmanovic (26., 11-esből), Pogrebnyak (39.), illetve Lakic (17., 79.), Hoffer (68.), Rivic (86.)

SC Freiburg-1899 Hoffenheim 3-2 (1-2)
-------------------------------------
g: Schuster (24.), Cissé (60., 11-esből), Butscher (78.), illetve Ibisevic (34., 11-esből), Babel (42.)
kiállítva: Krmas (33., Freiburg)

Hamburger SV-Borussia Dortmund 1-1 (1-0)
----------------------------------------
g: van Nistelrooy (39., 11-esből), illetve Blaszczykowski (92.)
kiállítva: Ben-Hatira (78., Hamburger SV)

Hannover 96-FSV Mainz 05 2-0 (1-0)
----------------------------------
g: Ya Konan (45., 11-esből), Pinto (59.)
kiállítva: Noveski (45., Mainz)

1. FC Nürnberg-Bayern München 1-1 (0-1)
---------------------------------------
g: Eigler (60.), illetve Müller (4.)

Schalke 04-VfL Wolfsburg 1-0 (0-0)
-----------------------------------
g: Jurado (76.)

* pénteken játszották:
*Eintracht Frankfurt-Werder Bremen 1-1 (0-0)
-------------------------------------------
g: Fenin (83.), illetve Altintop (58., öngól)




*Premier League - Birminghamben kikapott a Newcastle*
2011. 04. 10. 20.04 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Aston Villa hazai pályán egygólos győzelmet aratott a Newcastle United felett az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 32. fordulójának vasárnapi mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*Premier League, 32. forduló:*​*​​*Aston Villa-Newcastle United 1-0 (1-0)
--------------------------------------
gól: Collins (24.)

* Korábban:
*Blackpool-Arsenal 1-3 (0-2)
---------------------------
gól: Taylor-Fletcher (52.), illetve Diaby (18.), Eboue (21.), van Persie (76.)

*Szombaton játszották:
*Manchester United-Fulham 2-0 (2-0)
-----------------------------------
g: Berbatov (12.), Valencia (32.)

Blackburn Rovers-Birmingham City 1-1 (1-1)
------------------------------------------
g: Hoilett (45.), illetve Bowyer (32.)

Bolton Wanderers-West Ham United 3-0 (2-0)
------------------------------------------
g: Sturridge (14., 51.), Lee (20.)

Chelsea-Wigan Athletic 1-0 (0-0)
---------------------------------
g: Malouda (67.)

Sunderland-West Bromwich Albion 2-3 (2-1)
-----------------------------------------
g: Shorey (10., öngól), Bardsley (31.), illetve Odemwingie (29.), Mulumbu (54.), Scharner (72.)

Tottenham Hotspur-Stoke City 3-2 (3-2)
--------------------------------------
g: Crouch (11., 34.), Modric (18.), illetve Etherington (27.), Jones (41.)

Wolverhampton Wanderers-Everton 0-3 (0-3)
-----------------------------------------
gól: Beckford (21.), P. Neville (39.), Biljalentyinov (45.) 

* hétfő:
**FC Liverpool-Manchester City 21 ó
*​*
*​*Primera División - Három döntetlen*
2011. 04. 10. 19.20

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Három döntetlen született, egyedül a Gijón együttese nyert az Osasuna, Vadócz Krisztián csapata ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 31. fordulójának vasárnap késő délutáni mérkőzésein.
*​*
** A magyar légiós végig a pályán volt.

  Primera División, 31. forduló:
*​*
**Hércules-Espanyol 0-0
---------------------

Málaga-Deportivo La Coruna 0-0 
*------------------------------
piros lap: Laure (45., Deportivo)

*Racing Santander-Levante 1-1 (1-0)
*----------------------------------
gól: Nano (32., öngól), illetve Jorda (90.)
* 
Sporting Gijón-Osasuna 1-0 (0-0)
*--------------------------------
g: Barral (67.)

*szombaton:
Real Mallorca-Sevilla 2-2 (2-1)
-------------------------------
*gól: Akihiro (15.), De Guzmán (42.), illetve Negredo (30. - 11-esből), Rakitic (67.)

*FC Barcelona-Almería 3-1 (0-0)
------------------------------
*gól: Messi (53., 92., az elsőt 11-esből), Thiago Alcantara (64.), illetve Corona (50.)

*Athletic Bilbao-Real Madrid 0-3 (0-1)
*-------------------------------------
g: Kaká (14., 54., mindkettőt 11-esből), C. Ronaldo (70.)

*  később: 
Atlético Madrid-Real Sociedad 19 ó*
* Valencia-Villarreal 21*​*​**hétfő: 
Real Zaragoza-Getafe 21
*​*
*
*Labdarúgó NB I - Továbbra is nyeretlen idegenben a Debrecen*
*2011. 04. 10. 20.27 <RIGHT> *
*



**
A címvédő Debrecen habár kétszer is vezetett, végül 2-2-es döntetlent játszott az Újpest otthonában a labdarúgó Monicomp Liga 22. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén. A hajdúsági együttes ezzel továbbra is nyeretlen idegenben.

*​*
**  Monicomp Liga, 22. forduló:
*​*
**Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 2-2 (1-1)
-------------------------------
*Szusza Ferenc Stadion, 3642 néző, v.: Andó-Szabó
*gólszerzők:* Ahjupera (45., 81.), illetve Coulibaly (12.), Czvitkovics (63., 11-esből)
* sárga lap:* Tajthy (70.), illetve Varga J. (43.), Mijadinoski (45.), Ramos (51.), Coulibaly (90.)

*Újpest:
 -------
*Balajcza - Szokol, Rubus, Takács, Pollák - Böőr, Tajthy (Barczi, 79.), Mitrovic, Balogh B. (Magos, 75.) - Lázár (Sitku, 88.), Ahjupera

* Debrecen:
 ---------
*Verpecz - Bernáth, Komlósi, Mijadinoski, Mardare - Czvitkovics, Ramos, Varga J. (Dombi, 54.), Yannick (Szakály P., 78.) - Salami (Bódi, 30.), Coulibaly

 Az elmúlt években mindkét együttes az élbolyhoz tartozott, most azonban sem az Újpest, sem a Debrecen nem dédelgethet bajnoki címről szóló álmokat. Éppen ezért a közönség is jóval kisebb számú volt, mint a korábbi "slágermérkőzéseken".
A lila-fehérek kezdték jobban az összecsapást, ennek ellenére Coulibaly az első debreceni helyzetet értékesítette. A folytatásban mindkét együttes sok hibával futballozott, az újpestieknek ugyanakkor több lehetősége is volt, ám Lázár révén még a legnagyobb ziccert is elhibázták. Közvetlenül a félidő vége előtt aztán mégis egyenlített az Újpest, egy felívelt szabadrúgás után Ahjupera volt eredményes.
A fordulást követően állandósult a hazaiak fölénye, ám ismét a Debrecen szerzett vezetést: Coulibaly harcolt ki egy büntetőt, amit Czvitkovics higgadtan értékesített. A gól visszavetette a hazaiakat, Coulibaly pedig a 73. percben eldönthette volna a csatát, de nagy helyzetben csak a kapufát találta el. Ez meg is bosszulta magát, ugyanis a 81. percben Ahjupera lőtt újabb gólt, beállítva ezzel a 2-2-es végeredményt.
​

XLsport
​*​*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Kaká: a Barca sem verhetetlen*
2011. 04. 11. 08.26

<RIGHT> 



*


Kaká, a Real Madrid brazil sztárlabdarúgója azt mondta, hogy akár "mindent vihetnek" és a Barca sem verhetetlen.
*​*
*
* "Nem tartom lehetetlennek, hogy megnyerjük a bajnokságot, a BL-t, a kupát és a Barcelona is legyőzhető"* - nyilatkozta az AS című spanyol sportnapilapnak a 2007-es aranylabdás játékos.
Az esetleges, távozásával kapcsolatos kérdésre Kaká azt válaszolta, hogy a Madriddal szeretne diadalmaskodni.

* A Real Madrid szombaton a bajnokságban fogadja az FC Barcelonát, az őszi, idegenbeli összecsapáson a Guardiola-legénység 5-0-ra lépte le a fővárosiakat.
*​*
*
*Falcao 16 év után vállalt ismét edzői munkát*
2011. 04. 11. 09.29

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Libertadores Kupa brazil címvédője, az Internacional Falcaót nevezte ki vezetőedzőnek.
*​*
*
Az 57 éves szakember kinevezése váratlan, ugyanis 1995 óta nem dolgozott trénerként, az elmúlt években szakkommentátorként tevékenykedett.

A kispadon Celso Rothot váltó Falcao, aki játékosként részt vett az 1982-es és 1986-os világbajnokságon, 1990 és 1991 között a brazil válogatottat irányította, majd dolgozott a mexikói Americánál és az Internacionalnál, 1993 és 1995 között pedig japán nemzeti együttest vezette.

Egyik első feladata az lesz, hogy csapatával kiharcolja a nyolcaddöntőbe jutást a Libertadores Kupában, ehhez a csoportkör utolsó fordulójában döntetlent kell elérnie ecuadori Emelec ellen.


XLsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*A Hertha BSC csapatába igazol Tunay Torun*
2011. 04. 29. 06.46 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Dárdai Pált is foglalkoztató Hertha BSC labdarúgócsapatába igazol Tunay Torun.
*​*
*
A német másodosztály listavezető és már biztosan élvonalba jutó együttesének a 21 éves török válogatott játékos az első igazolása a következő szezonra. A Hamburger SV gárdájától ingyen érkező Torun hároméves szerződést írt alá a fővárosiakhoz.

*Torun a Hamburg színeiben 27 bajnoki mérkőzésen kétszer volt eredményes.
*​*
*
*Még súlyosabb büntetés és közmunka a bagolygyilkosnak*
2011. 04. 29. 04.37

<RIGHT> 



*


Többszörösére növelték a pénzbüntetését, és közmunkát is kell végeznie Luis Morenónak, a kolumbiai Pereira labdarúgójának, aki februárban agyonrúgott egy baglyot egy bajnoki mérkőzésen.
*​*
*
Az Atletico Junior kabalaállata - amely a stadion tetőszerkezetében fészkelt - a Pereira elleni találkozón leszállt a gyepre, ahol véletlenül eltalálta a labda. A vendégek panamai hátvédje durván az oldalvonalon kívülre rúgta a sérült állatot, amely nem sokkal később elpusztult.
A kolumbiai szövetség először két meccsre eltiltotta a tettest, és 110 ezer forintnak megfelelő bírságot szabott ki rá, ezt azonban szerdán 2,7 millió forintnyi büntetésre súlyosbította. Emellett Morenónak nyilvánosan bocsánatot kell kérnie, és közhasznú munkát kell végeznie egy állatkertben.
Az eset óriási felháborodás váltott ki a dél-amerikai országban, az Atletico Junior szurkolói gyilkosnak bélyegezték Morenót, aki rendőri védelemmel távozhatott a stadionból, és azóta is fenyegető üzeneteket kap.




*A Milané lehet az egyik legnagyobb brazil futballtehetség*
2011. 04. 29. 00.22

<RIGHT> 



*


Olasz sajtóértesülések szerint az AC Milan várhatóan megszerzi az egyik legnagyobb brazil futballtehetségnek tartott Paulo Henrique Gansót.
*​*
*
Az ANSA hírügynökség arról számolt be, hogy a Santos 21 éves támadójának ügynökei Adriano Gallianival, a piros-feketék alelnökével folytatnak tárgyalásokat a napokban.
Érdekesség, hogy a Santos nemrég feljelentette a Milant, valamint városi riválisát, az Internazionalét, mivel az engedélyük nélkül vették fel a kapcsolatot a labdarúgóval.

*Ganso augusztusban debütált a brazil válogatottban.

*​*
**Európa Liga - Falcao vezetésével hengerelt a Porto*
2011. 04. 28. 23.28 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az FC Porto hazai környezetben a négy gólt szerző Falcaónak is köszönhetően 5-1-re nyert a Villarreal ellen a labdarúgó Európa Liga elődöntőjének csütörtöki, első mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A kolumbiai támadó így már 15 gólnál jár a sorozatban.
A másik ágon a Benfica 2-1-re legyőzte a Braga együttesét.

*Európa Liga elődöntő, 1. mérkőzések:
*​*
**Benfica (portugál)-Braga (portugál) 2-1 (0-0)
*---------------------------------------------
gól: Jardel (50.), Cardozo (59.), illetve Vandinho (53.)

*Porto (portugál)-Villarreal (spanyol) 5-1 (0-1)
*-----------------------------------------------
g: Falcao (49., 67., 75., 90., az elsőt 11-esből), Guarín (61.), illetve Cani (45.)


*A visszavágókat egy hét múlva rendezik.
*​*
*Xlsport
​


----------



## pisti72 (2011 Május 23)

<table class="tablazat_merkozes" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><th colspan="3" align="center">NB I - 2010/2011</th> </tr> <tr> <td width="13%" align="center">1</td> <td width="71%">*Videoton*</td> <td width="16%" align="center">*61*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">2</td> <td>Paks</td> <td align="center">*56*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">3</td> <td>FTC</td> <td align="center">*50*</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="19" align="center">4</td> <td>ZTE</td> <td align="center">*48*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">5</td> <td>DVSC</td> <td align="center">*46*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">6</td> <td>Újpest </td> <td align="center">*45*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">7</td> <td>Kaposvár</td> <td align="center">*43*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="center" align="center">8</td> <td valign="center"> Haladás</td> <td align="center">*41*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">9</td> <td>Győri ETO</td> <td align="center">*41*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">10</td> <td>Honvéd</td> <td align="center">*40*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">11</td> <td>Vasas </td> <td align="center">*40*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">12</td> <td>KTE </td> <td align="center">*36*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="center" align="center">13</td> <td valign="center">Lombard Pápa </td> <td align="center">*35*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">14</td> <td>Siófok </td> <td align="center">*34*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">15</td> <td>*MTK* </td> <td align="center">*30*</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="19" align="center">16</td> <td>*Szolnok* </td> <td align="center">*21*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Szeretném megosztani egy számomra nagyon érdekes és szerintem jó cikket.
A linkje: http://www.origo.hu/sport/focivilag...et-munkanelkuli-fc-nemet-futballistaknak.html
A cikk: 
*"Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket" - Munkanélküli FC német futballistáknak*


 sporthírcentrum kézilabda focivilág BL magyarfoci vízilabda tenisz focivideók boksz kosárlabda jégkorong sakk 

Címkék:Németország,munkanélküliség,foci
*"Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket" - Munkanélküli FC német futballistáknak*


A munkanélküliség a profi labdarúgók között is létező jelenség, sokaknak nem sikerül új csapatot találni, ha lejárt a szerződésük, ilyenkor pedig az is problémát jelent, hogy edzésben maradjanak a következő lehetőségig, próbajátékig. Erre kínál megoldást a németországi labdarúgók szövetsége, amely szervezett körülmények között, a Munkanélküli FC csapatában foglalkoztatja az arra rászoruló futballistákat.


David Pallas harminchárom Bundesliga-meccsel a háta mögött került a Munkanélküli FC-hez*
*




Becslések szerint Németországban mintegy 2500 profi futballista van, aki a labdarúgást tekinti hivatásának. Közülük körülbelül 1300-an tagjai a Profi Labdarúgók Szövetségének (Vereinigung der Vertragsfussballspieler, VdV), amely érdekvédelmi szervezetként tevékenykedik. Hasonló szervezetek szinte mindenhol vannak, így Magyarországon is, azonban egyiknek sincsen saját futballcsapata. A VdV-nek viszont van: az együttest Németországban FC Arbeitslosnak, azaz Munkanélküli FC-nek nevezik.


*Mint egy edzőtáborban*

A VdV minden nyáron edzőtábort szervez azoknak a játékosoknak, akiknek éppen nincsen csapatuk, vagyis gyakorlatilag munkát keresnek. A Bosman-szabálynak köszönhetően ezek a labdarúgók ingyen igazolhatóak, és évről évre rengeteg olyan transzferről hallani, amikor valaki pénzmozgás nélkül vált klubot - idén például Joe Cole vagy Michael Ballack is hasonló módon távozott a Chelsea-től. Ám nem mindenkinek ilyen könnyű új csapatot találni. A VdV becslései szerint Németországban (ahol az első három osztályban egyaránt profik játszanak, ez 56 egyesületet jelent) minden nyáron közel kétszáz játékos marad csapat nélkül, akinek többsége a holtszezonban egyedül igyekszik edzésben tartani magát.
<table style="width: 284px;" id="bannerestablazat" align="center"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>
Ezen próbál segíteni a VdV immár nyolc éve azzal, hogy a wedaui sportközpontban edzőtábort szervez. Idén összesen ötvenheten jelentkeztek, ám helyszűke miatt csak huszonhatan (huszonkét mezőnyjátékos és négy kapus) vehetnek részt a programban, ami gyakorlatilag megegyezik azzal, ami a kluboknál folyik felkészülés gyanánt. Minden nap két edzés van, egy reggel tízkor, egy pedig délután négykor, délben ebéd, amit csendespihenő követ, éjszaka pedig a helyi sportiskolában alszanak a labdarúgók. 
Az egyetlen különbség az, hogy itt sokkal nagyobb a fluktuáció, mint egy átlagos egyesületnél, és az edzők kifejezetten örülnek annak, ha távozik valaki. Megtörténik, hogy egy-egy futballista hiányzik pár napot, amíg próbajátékra megy valahová, és ha nem kínálnak neki szerződést, akkor visszatér a Munkanélküli FC-hez.


*Stefan Wesselsnek tavaly sikerült*

A csapat magját általában kevésbé ismert, volt másod- és harmadosztályú futballisták adják, de mindig akad egy-két kivétel. Idén például Wedauban edz a dél-afrikai Delron Buckley is, aki hetvenkét alkalommal szerepelt hazája válogatottjában, játszott az 1998-as és a 2002-es világbajnokságon, a 2004-2005-ös szezonban pedig tizenöt találattal negyedik volt a Bundesliga góllövőlistáján. 


A még mindig csak harminckét éves csatár - aki megfordult a Bochumban, az Arminia Bielefeldben és a Borussia Dortmundban is - legutóbb a ciprusi Anorthoszisz Famaguszta futballistája volt, ahol szerették volna megtartani, ám Buckley nemet mondott a szerződésajánlatra, mivel közelebb akart lenni a Bochumban élő családjához. Azt gondolta, az ő múltjával könnyű lesz új csapatot találni Németországban, de tévedett, és egykori klubja, a Bochum azt sem engedélyezte, hogy a kerettel készüljön. "Olyan helyzetbe kerültem, amit nem ismertem, a VdV edzőtábora végre megint ritmust, rendszert adott az életemnek" - jelentette ki.
A Munkanélküli FC edzőmérkőzéseket is játszik. Idén az együttes a Heeslingent, a Fortuna Sachsenrosst és a Bochum második csapatát 2-0-ra győzte le, a Borussia Dortmund tartalékjaitól viszont 2-0-ra kikapott. Az ellenfelek mind negyedosztályú, vagy még lejjebb szereplő gárdák voltak, de tavaly a csapat játszott az olasz Livornóval és a Comóval is - utóbbival gól nélküli döntetlenre végzett. Ebben nagy szerepe volt a német kapusnak, Stefan Wesselsnek, aki tavaly szintén ott volt az edzőtáborban, és esete egyike a sikertörténeteknek, hiszen az FC Basel szerződtette, és bár a svájciaknál alapvetően cserekapus volt, egy-egy alkalommal védett a bajnokságban és a kupában is, így az idény végén svájci bajnoknak és kupagyőztesnek mondhatta magát. 


*Élet a futball után*
A szervezet ügyvezetője, Ulf Baranowsky szerint az edzőtáborban résztvevő futballisták 70-80 százaléka nem marad munka nélkül. Ehhez persze az is hozzájárul, hogy a szerződés nélküli focisták szabadon igazolhatóak, vagyis augusztus 31. után is megszerezhetők, éppen ezért az edzőtábor szeptember végéig tart. "Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket, az azonban alapvetően megállapítható, hogy a legtöbb játékos legalább egy osztállyal alacsonyabb csapathoz kerül, mint a legutóbb egyesülete volt. Gyakran ugyanis nem a játékosok tudásán múlik, hogy ki szerződteti őket" - mondta Baranowsky.
Éppen ezért a VdV nem csak azzal foglalkozik, hogy a játékosok jó kondiban legyenek, hanem alkalmaz egy életmód-tanácsadót is Frank Günzel személyében, aki igyekszik felkészíteni az edzőtábor résztvevőit arra, ha a civil életben kell helytállniuk. Példaként a Bochum egykori jobbhátvédjét, David Pallast hozta fel, aki 2005 és 2007 között harminchárom mérkőzésen szerepelt a Bundesligában, és szerződése lejártával szintén megfordult a Munkanélküli FC-nél - jelenleg banki alkalmazottként dolgozik. 
Buckley azt mondja, neki is van már B terve: végső esetben felesége bochumi gyermekruha-boltjában dolgozna.


----------



## Sevike14 (2011 Május 25)

Szeretném megosztani egy számomra nagyon érdekes és szerintem jó cikket.
origo.hu/sport/focivilag/20100826-mindenkinek-orulunk-aki-elhagy-minket-munkanelkuli-fc-nemet-futballistaknak.html
A cikk: 
*"Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket" - Munkanélküli FC német futballistáknak*


sporthírcentrum kézilabda focivilág BL magyarfoci vízilabda tenisz focivideók boksz kosárlabda jégkorong sakk 

Címkék:Németország,munkanélküliség,foci
*"Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket" - Munkanélküli FC német futballistáknak*


A munkanélküliség a profi labdarúgók között is létező jelenség, sokaknak nem sikerül új csapatot találni, ha lejárt a szerződésük, ilyenkor pedig az is problémát jelent, hogy edzésben maradjanak a következő lehetőségig, próbajátékig. Erre kínál megoldást a németországi labdarúgók szövetsége, amely szervezett körülmények között, a Munkanélküli FC csapatában foglalkoztatja az arra rászoruló futballistákat.


David Pallas harminchárom Bundesliga-meccsel a háta mögött került a Munkanélküli FC-hez




Becslések szerint Németországban mintegy 2500 profi futballista van, aki a labdarúgást tekinti hivatásának. Közülük körülbelül 1300-an tagjai a Profi Labdarúgók Szövetségének (Vereinigung der Vertragsfussballspieler, VdV), amely érdekvédelmi szervezetként tevékenykedik. Hasonló szervezetek szinte mindenhol vannak, így Magyarországon is, azonban egyiknek sincsen saját futballcsapata. A VdV-nek viszont van: az együttest Németországban FC Arbeitslosnak, azaz Munkanélküli FC-nek nevezik.


*Mint egy edzőtáborban*

A VdV minden nyáron edzőtábort szervez azoknak a játékosoknak, akiknek éppen nincsen csapatuk, vagyis gyakorlatilag munkát keresnek. A Bosman-szabálynak köszönhetően ezek a labdarúgók ingyen igazolhatóak, és évről évre rengeteg olyan transzferről hallani, amikor valaki pénzmozgás nélkül vált klubot - idén például Joe Cole vagy Michael Ballack is hasonló módon távozott a Chelsea-től. Ám nem mindenkinek ilyen könnyű új csapatot találni. A VdV becslései szerint Németországban (ahol az első három osztályban egyaránt profik játszanak, ez 56 egyesületet jelent) minden nyáron közel kétszáz játékos marad csapat nélkül, akinek többsége a holtszezonban egyedül igyekszik edzésben tartani magát.
<TABLE id=bannerestablazat style="WIDTH: 284px" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Ezen próbál segíteni a VdV immár nyolc éve azzal, hogy a wedaui sportközpontban edzőtábort szervez. Idén összesen ötvenheten jelentkeztek, ám helyszűke miatt csak huszonhatan (huszonkét mezőnyjátékos és négy kapus) vehetnek részt a programban, ami gyakorlatilag megegyezik azzal, ami a kluboknál folyik felkészülés gyanánt. Minden nap két edzés van, egy reggel tízkor, egy pedig délután négykor, délben ebéd, amit csendespihenő követ, éjszaka pedig a helyi sportiskolában alszanak a labdarúgók. 
Az egyetlen különbség az, hogy itt sokkal nagyobb a fluktuáció, mint egy átlagos egyesületnél, és az edzők kifejezetten örülnek annak, ha távozik valaki. Megtörténik, hogy egy-egy futballista hiányzik pár napot, amíg próbajátékra megy valahová, és ha nem kínálnak neki szerződést, akkor visszatér a Munkanélküli FC-hez.


*Stefan Wesselsnek tavaly sikerült*

A csapat magját általában kevésbé ismert, volt másod- és harmadosztályú futballisták adják, de mindig akad egy-két kivétel. Idén például Wedauban edz a dél-afrikai Delron Buckley is, aki hetvenkét alkalommal szerepelt hazája válogatottjában, játszott az 1998-as és a 2002-es világbajnokságon, a 2004-2005-ös szezonban pedig tizenöt találattal negyedik volt a Bundesliga góllövőlistáján. 


A még mindig csak harminckét éves csatár - aki megfordult a Bochumban, az Arminia Bielefeldben és a Borussia Dortmundban is - legutóbb a ciprusi Anorthoszisz Famaguszta futballistája volt, ahol szerették volna megtartani, ám Buckley nemet mondott a szerződésajánlatra, mivel közelebb akart lenni a Bochumban élő családjához. Azt gondolta, az ő múltjával könnyű lesz új csapatot találni Németországban, de tévedett, és egykori klubja, a Bochum azt sem engedélyezte, hogy a kerettel készüljön. "Olyan helyzetbe kerültem, amit nem ismertem, a VdV edzőtábora végre megint ritmust, rendszert adott az életemnek" - jelentette ki.
A Munkanélküli FC edzőmérkőzéseket is játszik. Idén az együttes a Heeslingent, a Fortuna Sachsenrosst és a Bochum második csapatát 2-0-ra győzte le, a Borussia Dortmund tartalékjaitól viszont 2-0-ra kikapott. Az ellenfelek mind negyedosztályú, vagy még lejjebb szereplő gárdák voltak, de tavaly a csapat játszott az olasz Livornóval és a Comóval is - utóbbival gól nélküli döntetlenre végzett. Ebben nagy szerepe volt a német kapusnak, Stefan Wesselsnek, aki tavaly szintén ott volt az edzőtáborban, és esete egyike a sikertörténeteknek, hiszen az FC Basel szerződtette, és bár a svájciaknál alapvetően cserekapus volt, egy-egy alkalommal védett a bajnokságban és a kupában is, így az idény végén svájci bajnoknak és kupagyőztesnek mondhatta magát. 


*Élet a futball után*
A szervezet ügyvezetője, Ulf Baranowsky szerint az edzőtáborban résztvevő futballisták 70-80 százaléka nem marad munka nélkül. Ehhez persze az is hozzájárul, hogy a szerződés nélküli focisták szabadon igazolhatóak, vagyis augusztus 31. után is megszerezhetők, éppen ezért az edzőtábor szeptember végéig tart. "Mindenkinek örülünk, aki elhagy minket, az azonban alapvetően megállapítható, hogy a legtöbb játékos legalább egy osztállyal alacsonyabb csapathoz kerül, mint a legutóbb egyesülete volt. Gyakran ugyanis nem a játékosok tudásán múlik, hogy ki szerződteti őket" - mondta Baranowsky.
Éppen ezért a VdV nem csak azzal foglalkozik, hogy a játékosok jó kondiban legyenek, hanem alkalmaz egy életmód-tanácsadót is Frank Günzel személyében, aki igyekszik felkészíteni az edzőtábor résztvevőit arra, ha a civil életben kell helytállniuk. Példaként a Bochum egykori jobbhátvédjét, David Pallast hozta fel, aki 2005 és 2007 között harminchárom mérkőzésen szerepelt a Bundesligában, és szerződése lejártával szintén megfordult a Munkanélküli FC-nél - jelenleg banki alkalmazottként dolgozik. 
Buckley azt mondja, neki is van már B terve: végső esetben felesége bochumi gyermekruha-boltjában dolgozna.


----------



## AndiC (2011 Május 27)

*off topic*

*Figyelem! Újdonságok! Érdekességek!

*
A *CanadaHun* portálja – igazodva a tagság igényeihez - megújult, kiegészült.

Figyelmetekbe ajánljuk az *Áruházat*, és a jótékony játéknak is megfelelő *Árverési* topicot, ahol sok érdekesség vár Benneteket.

*Két pályázat* is elindult az irodalomkedvelőknek, egyperces novellákkal és nyári humoros történetekkel.

Hogy a megnövekedett taglétszám élvezetes szórakozását munkánkkal továbbra is támogathassuk, önzetlen segítőink körét is bővíteni szeretnénk, ezért *Kormányosokat keresünk* a CanadaHun „hajónkra”. 
Akár Te is az lehetsz, vagy ajánlhatsz másokat. Élj a lehetőséggel!

Kattints a piros szavakra, és találj rá az adott témára!
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Conte a Juventus új vezetőedzője*
2011. 05. 31. 16.43

<RIGHT> 



*


Antonio Conte lesz a Juventus labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője - Andrea Agnelli klubelnök keddi bejelentése szerint.

*​*
*A torinóiak korábbi középpályása az elmúlt idényben a Sienát irányította, és a toszkán együttest a másodosztályból feljuttatta az élvonalba. Az új trénert várhatóan délután mutatják be hivatalosan.

A Juventus vezetősége az idény végén azért menesztette Luigi Del Nerit, mert a gárda a következő szezonban nem szerepelhet a nemzetközi kupaporondon, mivel csak a hetedik helyen végzett a bajnokságban.




*Katari kézen a Paris Saint-Germain 70 százaléka*
2011. 05. 31. 14.58 

<RIGHT> 



*


Hetvenszázalékos részesedést szerzett egy katari befektetőcsoport a francia labdarúgó-bajnokság negyedik helyén végzett Paris Saint-Germainnél.
*​*
*
A fővárosi klub nem nevezte meg az új befektetőket, a sajtó az állami kézben lévő Katari Befektetési Hatóságot említette. A fennmaradó 30 százalékos tulajdon egy amerikai csoporté marad.

A francia együttes 58 ponttal a negyedik helyen fejezte be a francia bajnokságot, így a következő szezonban az Európa Ligában szerepelhet.




*Megműtik a Barcelona csapatkapitányát*
2011. 05. 31. 12.28 

<RIGHT> 



*


Térdsérülése miatt műtét vár Carles Puyolra, a spanyol bajnok és friss Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona csapatkapitányára.
*​*
*
A katalánok hátvédje hónapok óta küszködik a bal térdével, amelyet szerdán a Quiron városi klinikán operálnak meg. A 33 éves játékos így kénytelen lesz kihagyni a válogatott két közelgő barátságos mérkőzését is, amelyet az Egyesült Államok és Venezuela ellen vív meg a világbajnoki címvédő.

A Josep Guardiola által vezetett gránátvörös-kékek szombaton 3-1-es győzelmet arattak a Manchester United felett a Wembley Stadionban rendezett BL-döntőben. Puyol a mérkőzés 88. percében lépett pályára.


*Két év múlva elkészülhet a debreceni stadion*
2011. 05. 31. 15.42 

<RIGHT> 



*


Két év múlva elkészülhet Debrecenben az új Nagyerdei Stadion: kedden létrejött az a projektcég, amelyet az állami pénzből épülő létesítmény rekonstrukciójának megvalósítására hoztak létre.

*​*
*Az ünnepélyes aláíráson Kósa Lajos, Debrecen polgármestere, Horváth Gergely Domonkos, a Magyar Nemzeti Vagyonkezelő Zrt. (MNV) vezérigazgatója, Vígh László kormánybiztos, valamint Tauber Zoltán, a Beruházási, Műszaki Fejlesztési, Sportüzemeltetési és Közbeszerzési Zrt. (BMSK) vezérigazgatója látta el kézjegyével a megállapodást.

"Magyarországon jelen pillanatban nincs olyan stadion, ahol maradéktalanul le lehet játszani egy európai kupameccset. A XXI. században el kéne érni azt, hogy a fővárosban és máshol is legyen egy-egy ilyen létesítmény"- mondta Kósa Lajos. A polgármester hozzátette: természetesen továbbra is a Puskás Ferenc Stadion tekinthető az első számú létesítménynek Magyarországon, ám a debreceni projekt kiváló tapasztalatszerzést is jelenthet annak átépítése előtt.

"Ez egy nagyjából húszezres stadion lesz majd, amely hozzávetőlegesen 12 milliárd forintból készülhet el. Az állam így majd, egy sokkal nagyobb beruházás előtt megtapasztalhatja a buktatókat, a Puskás Ferenc Stadion ugyanis alsó hangon 60 milliárdba kerül majd." - mondta Kósa Lajos.

Kósa Lajos hozzátette: a tervezői programmal már elkészültek, így a munkálatokat a legrövidebb időn belül elkezdhetik majd. Debrecen polgármestere szerint a magyar labdarúgás számára az jelentené a következő lépcsőfokot, ha a bajnokságban meghatározó szerepet betöltő négy-öt-hat csapat mindegyikének hamarosan európai szintű stadionja lenne.

A projektcéggel kapcsolatban Vígh László kormánybiztos elmondta: az egymillió forintos alaptőkével létrehozott cég 51 százalékban az MNV Zrt., 39 százalékban BMSK Zrt., 10 százalékban pedig a debreceni önkormányzat tulajdona.




*Magyar válogatott - Egervári: magabiztos játékot akarunk nyújtani*
2011. 05. 30. 20.40 <RIGHT> 





*


Magabiztos játékot vár pénteken a luxemburgi barátságos és a jövő keddi San Marinó-i Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésen is a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottól Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány.
*​*
*
"Természetesen mindkét meccsen győzelmet várunk, de egyiket sem szabad félvállról venni. San Marino ellen sem a tavaly ősszel itthon aratott 8-0-ás sikerből indulunk ki" - mondta az MTI érdeklődésére a szakvezető a telki edzőtáborban.
Elárulta, a soron következő két találkozóval kapcsolatban azt tartja a legnehezebb feladatnak, hogy mentálisan megfelelően felkészítsék a csapatot. Hozzátette, a keretből egyedül Gera Zoltán bajlódik sérüléssel, a Fulham légiósa a bokáját fájlalja, emiatt luxemburgi szereplése kétséges.
"A múlt héten tartott három edzésen a szakmai stáb tagjaival örömmel tapasztaltuk, hogy az idény végeztével nem nyűgös, hanem tettre kész játékosok érkeztek haza. A szezon végén már csak napi egy edzést tartunk, délelőttönként pedig videózás és taktikai megbeszélések szerepelnek a programban" - mondta Egervári, aki megjegyezte, egyedül Vanczák Vilmos nem érkezett még meg, ő vasárnap a svájci kupadöntőn szerepelt és gólt szerzett győztes csapatában.

A válogatottba közel öt év után behívott Szabics Imre elmondta, bízott a meghívásban, mert amikor a szövetségi kapitány személyesen megtekintette őt, akkor jelezte neki, hogy valószínűleg számít rá ezen a két összecsapáson.

"Nem kételkedtem magamban, tisztában vagyok a képességeimmel, így tudtam, hogy ha sérülésmentes idényen leszek túl, akkor meghatározó játékosa lehetek a Sturm Graznak" - mondta a graziakkal osztrák bajnok csatár.

*A válogatott csütörtökön utazik el Luxemburgba, ahol pénteken 20:15 órától találkozik a helyi nemzeti együttessel, majd a meccset követően azonnal hazautazik, s hétfőn repül San Marinóba a keddi Eb-selejtezőre.
*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038447&rnd_val=52570885137"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 
​​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038465&rnd_val=89201682774"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Copa America - Pato és Ganso rendben lesz a rajtig*
2011. 06. 03. 10.02 

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A brazil labdarúgó-válogatott orvosa szerint Pato és Ganso felgyógyul a Copa America július elsejei rajtjáig.
*​*
*
 A legrangosabb dél-amerikai futballtornán kétszeres címvédőként induló brazil együttesben a csatár Pato váll-, míg az irányító Ganso combsérüléssel bajlódik. ​
Az viszont biztos, hogy egyikük sem léphet pályára a hollandok elleni szombati, Goianiában rendezendő barátságos mérkőzésen.
​​
*Eb-selejtezők - Svéd és finn siker a magyar érdekeltségű csoportban*
2011. 06. 04. 07.46 

<RIGHT> 



*


A svédek érvényesítve a papírformát pénteken könnyedén, 4-1-re nyertek Moldovában, így megerősítették a világbajnoki ezüstérmes hollandok mögött a második helyüket az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat magyar érdekeltségű E csoportjában.
*​*
*
A hatos másik mérkőzésén a magyarok keddi ellenfele, San Marino hazai pályán egygólos vereséget szenvedett Finnországtól.

* Eredmények, E csoport:
*Moldova-Svédország 1-4 (0-2)
----------------------------
*gól:* Bugajev (61.), illetve Toivonen (11.), Elmander (30., 58.), Gerndt (88.)

*San Marino-Finnország 0-1 (0-1)
*-------------------------------
*gól:* Forssel (41.)

* Az állás:
*1. Hollandia 6 6 - - 21- 5 18 pont
2. Svédország 5 4 - 1 15- 6 12
*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 6 3 - 3 15-13 9
*4. Finnország 5 2 - 3 11- 6 6
5. Moldova 6 2 - 4 7- 9 6
6. San Marino 6 - - 6 0-30 0

* A következő játéknap (kedd) programja:
*​*
*Svédország-Finnország 20 ó
*San Marino-Magyarország 20:30 ó*
​*Fát ültettek az Aranycsapat emlékére Balatonfüreden*
2011. 06. 03. 19.39 

* <RIGHT> *
*



**
Fát ültettek az 1950-es évek legendás magyar labdarúgó-válogatottjának, az Aranycsapatnak az emlékére Balatonfüreden, a Tagore-sétányon.
*​*
*
 Az Aranycsapat két élő legendája, az egyformán a Nemzet Sportolójának választott Buzánszky Jenő és Grosics Gyula közül csak előbbi volt jelen, mert az egykori kapuskiválóság egészségi állapota miatt nem vett részt az ünnepségen.
"Balatonfüred a kultúra, a művészetek, a szőlő és a bor városa, de nevezhetjük sportvárosnak is, annyian sportolnak, a város önkormányzata pedig kiemelten támogatja a sportot" - mondta beszédében Bóka István, a város polgármestere. Hangsúlyozta, hogy az 1950-es évek Aranycsapata a világ legjobb futballegyüttese volt, egyben a magyar identitás része. 
Buzánszky Jenő beszédében azt hangsúlyozta, hogy aki a címeres mezt magára öltheti, az a hazáját képviseli, tehát annak és polgárainak szerez dicsőséget. Emlékeztetett arra, hogy ő 49 válogatott mérkőzésen szerepelt, s csak háromszor hagyta el vesztesen a pályát. Végezetül abbéli reményét fejezte ki, hogy lesz még olyan válogatottja Magyarországnak, amelyik az Aranycsapatéhoz hasonló sikereket tud elérni. 
"Sokat adtam, de rengeteget kaptam a sporttól" - mondta a legendás játékos. Arra biztatta a fiatalokat, hogy ha tehetségesek, mondjanak le a szórakozásról, a könnyebb életről, mert megéri. Szerinte csak így lehetnek élsportolók, s csak így kaphatják meg az ország "végtelen szeretetét". 
​
 Buzánszky Jenő és Bóka István ezt követően elültették a sétányon a fát - mintegy száz érdeklődő jelenlétében -, majd az Aranycsapat jobbhátvédje a következőt írta Balatonfüred emlékkönyvébe:
​
_* "Emlékfa: örök emléke annak, akiről elnevezik. Köszönet és biztatás a jövő nemzedéknek."*_
​*U21-es touloni torna - Kína ellen kezd a magyar válogatott*


_*



*_*


A magyar U21-es labdarúgó-válogatott csütörtök délután Kína ellen kezdi meg szereplését a hagyományos touloni utánpótlás tornán.
*​*
* A magyar szövetség honlapjának beszámolója szerint a gárda kedden érkezett meg Toulonba, s a játékosok közül mindenki bevethető lesz, a korábban kisebb sérüléssel bajlódó futballisták is felépültek. Az első franciaországi tréningre szerdán került sor, Róth Antal szövetségi edző azonban gyomorbántalmai miatt orvosi kezelésre szorult, így a gyakorlást segítője, Pölöskei Gábor vezényelte le.
A magyarok csütörtökön Hyeresben lépnek pályára a kínaiak ellen, szombaton Nizzában Mexikó legjobbjai ellen játszanak, majd utolsó csoportmérkőzésüket hétfőn a házigazda francia válogatott ellen vívják. A két négyes csoportból az első kettő jut tovább, a két elődöntőt jövő hét szerdán, a finálét pedig két nappal később rendezik Toulonban.​​* A tornán a tradícióknak megfelelően 40 perces félidőket játszanak a csapatok.
*​*
*
*FIFA - Blatter "főbölcsnek" Kissingert kéri fel*
2011. 06. 03. 08.13 

<RIGHT>
*



**


A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elnökének szerdán újabb négy évre megválasztott 75 esztendős Sepp Blatter a volt amerikai külügyminiszter, Henry Kisinger, továbbá a hollandok élő futball-legendája, Johann Cruyff segítségére is számít a bejelentett reformok megvalósításában, a FIFA erkölcsi megtisztulásában. 
*​*
*A FIFA svájci első embere maga jelentette be, hogy levélben fordult Kissingerhez, azt kérve tőle, működjön közre a világfutball irányító testületében meglévő problémák felkutatásában. Blatter azt is mondta, hogy a 88 esztendős ex-diplomata elfogadta a felkérést, és kész részt venni a "bölcsek tanácsának" munkájában.
 
Kissinger, aki 1973 és 77 között külügyminiszterként Richard Nixon, majd Gerald Ford elnököt is szolgálta, a labdarúgás régi híveként van elkönyvelve. Többek között szerepet vállalt az Egyesült Államok - amúgy végül sikertelen - pályázatában, amelyet a 2022-es vb rendezési jogának elnyeréséért nyújtottak be az amerikaiak. 
 
Blatter rajta kívül ugyancsak támogatást kért a holland labdarúgás ikonjának számító egykori kiváló játékostól, majd sikeres edzőtől, Johan Cruyfftól is. Neki abban a bizottságban szánna kiemelt szerepet, amely arra hivatott, hogy segítségével a FIFA mielőbb kievickéljen a megvesztegetési botrányok okozta helyzetből.

​
​*​*​​XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*A Tottenhamben folytatja a 40 éves Friedel*
2011. 06. 04. 08.20 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Tottenham Hotspur leigazolta az Aston Villa 40 éves amerikai kapusát, Brad Friedelt.
*​*
*A volt válogatott hálóőr a brazil Heurelho Gomes "kihívója" lesz a londoniaknál, miután a dél-amerikai portás az elmúlt szezonban többször is nagyot hibázott a mérkőzések során.
Friedel - aki 1997 óta szerepel Angliában, korábban az FC Liverpool és a Blackburn kapusa volt - ingyen kerül a fővárosiakhoz, miután Birminghamben lejár a szerződése. A 82-szeres válogatott portás csúcstartó a Premier League-ben: megszakítás nélkül 275 találkozón szerepelt.

*A legutóbbi idényben BL-negyeddöntős Tottenham az ötödik helyen végzett a bajnokságban, így a következő szezonban az Európa Ligában indulhat.*


*A Barcelona már tárgyal Giuseppe Rossiról*


* <RIGHT> *
*



**
A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona megkezdte a tárgyalásokat Giuseppe Rossi, a Villarreal olasz futballistájának szerződtetéséről.
*​*
*

* "Kapcsolatba léptünk a Barcával, Rossit pedig érdekli, hogy a világ legjobb csapatában játszhasson" - nyilatkozta Federico Pastorello, a támadó ügynöke, aki hozzátette, hogy a csatár piaci értéke 20-30 millió euró között van.
*​*
*
*  A 24 éves válogatott támadó ebben az idényben összesen 32 gólt szerzett, jelenlegi szerződése 2016-ig szól a Villarrealnál.*​*​*XLsport
​




​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038592&rnd_val=74771767860"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## Ruga (2011 Június 5)

Még egyéves szerződés köti a 24 esztendős csatárt a DAC-hoz, de lehet, hogy máshol folytatja
Harsányi: „Elég volt Iránból”


<!--mstheme--><TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0px solid; WIDTH: 318px; MARGIN-LEFT: -2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: black 0px solid; MARGIN-RIGHT: -2.25pt; BORDER-RIGHT: black 0px solid" id=table1 class=MsoNormalTable border=1 borderColorLight=#000000 borderColorDark=#000000 cellPadding=0 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt" width=312><!--mstheme-->

 Harsányi Zoltán (jobbról) kilenc bajnokin három gólt lőtt a teheráni Paykan csapatában 
(Somogyi Tibor felvétele)<!--mstheme-->
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--mstheme--><O>
Harsányi Zoltán, a DAC futballcsapatának csatára tavaly november végén féléves kölcsönjátékra a teheráni Paykan együtteséhez került. A 24 esztendős csatárt, aki a napokban tért vissza Szlovákiába, iráni tapasztalatairól faggattuk.

Miként értékeli iráni légióskodását?
Nem sikeredett valami fényesre. Összesen kilenc bajnoki mérkőzésen léptem pályára, és három gólt szereztem. Értehetetlen volt számomra, hogy a teheráni vezetőedző, akinek a javaslatára leigazoltak, csupán cserejátékosként számított rám. Ezt számon is kértem rajta, amit ő nagyon zokon vett. Iránban még régimódian gondolkodnak a trénerek, meg sem hallgatják a játékosok véleményét. Ezután még jobban mellőzött…

Ez a helyzet mikor változott meg?
A bajnokság hajrájában történt edzőcsere után állandó helyem lett a kezdőben. Érdekes, hogy Mohammad Hossein Ziaei, az új mester, 1989-től és 1991-ig a Vasasban futballozott, budapesti a felesége, és tökéletesen beszéli a magyar nyelvet. Sajnos, a zárófordulóban 3 sárga lap miatt nem léphettem pályára, s mivel kikaptunk, végül kiestünk. Egyébként nagyon szoros volt a bajnokság, ha nyertünk volna az utolsó körben, akkor a 17. hely helyett a tizenharmadikon végeztünk volna. Csak emlékeztetőül: tavaly ősszel Yavarzadehhel és Elonggal hárman jöttünk a DAC-ból segíteni a Paykannak.

Ziaei nem marasztalta?
Dehogynem. De megmondtam neki, elég volt Iránból, nincs az a pénz, amiért Teheránban maradnék.

Hogyan élnek az emberek Teheránban?
Elég magas az ottaniak életszínvonala, ám valamivel drágább az élet, mint nálunk. Disznóhúst nem lehet fogyasztani, így kis túlzással azt is mondhatnám, hogy csirkét esznek csirkével, emellett persze borjú- és marhahús is szerepel az étlapon. Egy biztos, jó ideig rá sem nézek a baromfifélékre… Az ott természetesnek számít, hogy a nőknek fejkendőt kell viselniük, így barátnőmnek sem volt más választása, amikor meglátogatott engem. Még az is furcsa volt, hogy állandóan bámultak az ottaniak, mert Teheránban elég kevés fehér embert látni.

Milyen az iráni bajnokság színvonala?
Technikailag jóval képzettebbek az ottani játékosok, mint a Corgoň Ligában, ám a taktikai fegyelemről nem sokat tudnak. Hurrá-szisztémában futballoznak, mindenki gólt akar rúgni. Csak ámultam, hogy a balhátvédünk fütyül a feladatára, és elöl csatárként futkos. Yavarzadeh tipikusan ilyen focista, a DAC-ban is minden poszton felbukkant, csak ott nem, ahová az edző állította.

Anyagilag megérte a teheráni kiruccanás?
Hazudnék, ha azt mondanám, hogy nem. De hát ezért is mentem a Paykanhoz, hogy pénzügyileg valamelyest megalapozzam a jövőmet.

Hol folytatja pályafutását?
Még egyéves szerződés köt a DAC-hoz, de az is megtörténhet, hogy máshová igazolok. Vannak ajánlataim. De először beszélnem kell Khashayar Mohseni klubelnökkel, utána majd többet tudok mondani.

Attól is függ a döntése, hogy ki lesz a DAC új edzője?
Természetesen. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy Radványi Miklós távozott a csapattól.
</O>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Magyar válogatott - Szabics és Németh is kezd San Marino ellen*
2011. 06. 07. 12.31

<RIGHT> 
*



**


Két csatárral, Szabics Imrével és Németh Krisztiánnal áll fel ma (kedd) este a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott a San Marino elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
*​*
*
*Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány kedden délelőtt jelölte ki kezdőcsapatát, melynek összeállítása - a magyar szövetség honlapja szerint - a két csatár mellett a kapusposzton is eltér a négy nappal ezelőtti, Luxemburg elleni kezdőhöz képest, mivel a fiatal Bogdán Ádám helyett a 80-szoros válogatott Király Gábor őrzi majd a kaput.
*​*
*
*A magyar kezdőcsapat:
---------------------
*_*Király Gábor - Vanzák Vilmos, Lipták Zoltán, Juhász Roland, Laczkó Zsolt - Elek Ákos - Koman Vladimir, Hajnal Tamás, Dzsudzsák Balázs - Szabics Imre, Németh Krisztián
*_​_*
*__*A magyarok vendégjátékára 20:30-tól kerül sor. Az összecsapáson a montenegrói Pavle Radovanovic fújja a sípot.
*_​_*
*_​
*Matyi Dezső legalább a középmezőnybe várja a feljutott PMFC-t*
2011. 06. 07. 14.25

<RIGHT> 



*


A tulajdonos szerint legalább az első tízben illene végeznie a labdarúgó Monicomp Ligába az NB II Nyugati csoportjából feljutott Pécsi MFC-nek.
*​*
*
Matyi Dezső a Magyar Nemzet keddi számában megjelent interjúban többek között arról beszélt: többet vár a csapattól annál, mint hogy ne legyenek kiesési gondjai.
A pécsi klubvezető, egyben az Alexandra Kiadó és könyváruház-hálózat tulajdonosa, aki három és fél éve vágott bele a labdarúgásba, úgy véli, egyelőre csakis a játék szeretete lehet számára a motiváció.
"Nem hinném, hogy Magyarországon akad olyan elkötelezett klubtulajdonos, aki jelenleg üzletet lát a futballban" - fogalmazott.
Matyi Dezső azt is megemlítette, hogy előzetesen nem készített kalkulációt.
"Ha pontos üzleti tervet készítek, valószínűleg már régen megbántam volna ezt a kalandot" - mondta, hozzátéve, hogy a várostól - a sportegyesületek közül egyedüliként - egyetlen forint támogatást sem kaptak, és hurráhangulatot sem érzett a csapat körül a feljutás miatt.
A jövőt illetően hozzátette: vagy kiszáll vagy egyedül csinálja, közösködésnek nem látja értelmét.
"Ám egyelőre természetesen folytatom" - szögezte le.


*FIFA-büntetés az iráni nők fejkendője miatt*
2011. 06. 07. 06.35 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) ruházata miatt nem engedte pályára lépni az iráni női válogatottat a Jordánia elleni olimpiai selejtezőn.
*​*
*
A FIFA azért ítélte meg a pénteki találkozót 3-0-ás gólkülönbséggel a házigazda jordánoknak, mert az irániak fejkendőben és teljes testüket fedő öltözékben jelentek meg az ammani stadionban.
"Jóval a mérkőzés előtt tájékoztattuk az irániakat, hogy biztonsági okokból négy éve betiltottuk a fejkendőt" - szögezte le a FIFA illetékese.

*A tavalyi ifjúsági olimpiát megelőzően a FIFA kizárással fenyegette meg az iráni női futballcsapatot a ruházata miatt, és az ázsiai ország illetékesei végül hozzájárultak, hogy az együttes fejkendő helyett sapkában szerepeljen.
*​*
*





*Ronaldo kedden búcsúzik el a brazil válogatottól*
2011. 06. 07. 07.10

<RIGHT> 



*


Kedden húzza magára a brazil labdarúgó-válogatott mezét utoljára Ronaldo, a brazilok februárban visszavonult futballsztárja.
*​*
*
A 34 éves csatár sérülései és fizikai állapota miatt döntött úgy négy hónapja, hogy szögre akasztja a cipőjét. Mano Menezes szövetségi kapitány vasárnap közölte: a románok elleni, Sao Pauló-i barátságos mérkőzésen a 30. perc körül cseréli be Ronaldót, aki a félidő végéig lesz pályán. A tervek szerint a nagyszünetben köszöntik majd a közönségkedvencet, aki az utóbbi időben meghízott, és a haját is megnövesztette.
"Ennél tovább nem játszatom őt, mert régen focizott utoljára" - mondta a szakvezető.

Érdekes, hogy a románok szövetségi kapitány nélkül állnak majd ki, mivel Razvan Lucescu szombaton lemondott posztjáról.

*A brazil válogatottal kétszeres világbajnok (1994, 2002), továbbá kétszeres aranylabdás (1997, 2002), háromszor a nemzetközi szövetség által az év játékosának (1996, 1997, 2002) választott, Fenoménnak becézett játékos pályafutása során megfordult a Cruzeiróban, a PSV Eindhovenben, az FC Barcelonában, az Internazionaléban, a Real Madridban és az AC Milanban, karrierjét pedig Corinthians együttesében fejezte be.
*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038701&rnd_val=83781691052"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Dzsudzsák - Orosz honlapok szerint a játékos már aláírt az Anzsihoz*
2011. 06. 10. 06.10

<RIGHT> 



*


Orosz sajtóértesülések szerint Dzsudzsák Balázs, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szélsője csütörtökön aláírta szerződését az orosz Anzsi Mahacskalával.
*​*
*
A hírt Gadzsi Muszlimovics Gadzsijev, a csapat edzője is megerősítette a Szport Ekszpressz honlapján:* "Igen, valóban. Dzsudzsák az Anzsi játékosa. Aláírta a szerződést, ám pontos részleteket nem tudok."
*​*
**A szakember hozzátette:* a magyar válogatott szélső július 3-án, az együttes ausztriai edzőtáborában csatlakozik majd a kerethez.
Az MTI érdeklődésére ugyanakkor a játékost képviselő Stars & Friends Menedzseriroda csütörtök este azt közölte, hogy még mindig a délutáni közleményük van érvényben, azaz jelenleg zajlanak a tárgyalások, "amelyek lezártát követően tájékoztatják a közvéleményt".A 24 éves Dzsudzsák Debrecenben kezdte pályafutását, majd 2008-ban került a PSV Eindhovenhez, amellyel holland bajnoki címet nyert. Az eindhovenieknél meghatározó futballistává vált, a legutóbbi szezonban bronzérmet nyert a csapattal.





*Futsal NB I - Bajnok a Győr*

<RIGHT> 



*


Megvédte címét a Rába ETO a futsal NB I-ben: a győri alakulat a finálé harmadik, csütörtöki mérkőzésén is legyőzte a Berettyóújfalu együttesét.
*​*
*
A vendégek Nyéki révén a 2. percben vezetést szereztek, ám a hazaiak Dróth, Al-Ioani, valamint Amrani góljaival fordítottak.

*Férfi NB I, döntő, 3. mérkőzés:*
* 
Rába ETO - MVFC-Berettyóújfalu 3-1
*​*
**Az egyik fél harmadik sikeréig tartó párharcot 3-0-ra nyerte a Rába ETO.*


*EU-s országok parlamenti válogatottjainak tornája Budapesten *


<RIGHT> 



*


A hétvégén Budapesten rendezik meg az európai országok parlamenti válogatottjainak nemzetközi labdarúgó-tornáját.
*​*
*
A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint a magyar csapat mellett a lengyel, az olasz és a román együttes lép majd pályára.
A szervező a magyar uniós elnökség programjához kapcsolódva az Országgyűlés Sport- és turizmusbizottsága és a Parlamenti Sportegyesület. Az esemény magyar fővédnöke Kövér László az Országgyűlés elnöke, nemzetközi fővédnöke pedig Jerzy Buzek, az Európai Parlament elnöke.


*A kétszer 40 perces mérkőzéseket a Ferencváros otthonában, azaz az Albert Stadionban rendezik meg. A torna pénteken kezdődik - a négy csapatot csütörtökön sorsolják össze -, majd a helyosztókra szombaton kerül sor.
*​*
*​*Serie A - Montella veszi át a Catania irányítását*
_2011. 06. 09. 23.30 _

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Vincenzo Montella lett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Catania új vezetőedzője.
*​*
*
_A szakember az elmúlt idény második felében az AS Romát irányította, ám a fővárosi vezetők nem tartottak igényt további szolgálataira, és a spanyol Luis Enriquét nevezték ki a posztra.
_​_
_
_*A Catania a 13. helyen végzett a Serie A-ban.
*_​_*
*_​_*
*_
*A FIFA kiterjesztette az ideiglenes CONCACAF-elnök eltiltását*
2011. 06. 09. 22.49

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) kiterjesztette Lilse Austinnak, az Észak- és Közép-Amerikát, valamint a karibi térséget tömörítő futballkonföderáció (CONCACAF) ideiglenes elnökének eltiltását, aki a határozat értelmében egyáltalán nem dolgozhat a sportágban.
*​*
*
A CONCACAF vezetése a múlt szombaton saját égisze alatt tiltotta el a sportvezetőt, a döntés hátteréről azonban azóta sem közölt részleteket.
A barbadosi Austin azt követően vette át a szervezet irányítását, hogy elődje, a trinidadi Jack Warner vesztegetési botrányba keveredett, ennek kapcsán pedig május 29-én felfüggesztették állásában.
​

*A CONCACAF közleménye szerint a megbízott elnök így most Alfredo Hawit.
*​*
*
​XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Súlyos közúti balesetet élt túl a Napoli védője*
2011. 06. 10. 07.11

<RIGHT> 



*


Kórházba került Hugo Campagnaro, az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban harmadikként zárt Napoli argentin védője, aki túlélte azt a csütörtöki autóbalesetet, amelyben három ember életét vesztette.
*​*
*
A futballista autójával reggel ütközött frontálisan egy másik személygépjárművel Argentína Cordoba tartományában, s kisebb sérülésekkel megúszta a tragikus esetet. Médiaértesülések szerint Campagnarót a biztonsági öv és a légzsák óvta meg, de két utasa közül az egyik, valamint a másik autó sofőrje és utasa a helyszínen életét vesztette.


*"Hugo egy kórházban van Rio Cuartóban, ahol jelenleg is vizsgálják. - mondta a calcionapoli24.it weboldalnak nyilatkozva Campagnaro nagybátyja. - Óriási baleset volt, szerencsére eszméleténél van, ugyanakkor sokkos állapotban vitték kórházba."
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 11)

*Labdarúgó NB II - Győzött a Baja*
2011. 06. 11. 14.42

<RIGHT> 



*


A Ness Hungária labdarúgó NB II 30., utolsó fordulójában:
*​*
*_*Nyugati csoport: 
*_*Baja-Kozármisleny 1-0 (0-0)*​*​*​* korábban:
*Kaposvölgye-FC Tatabánya 1-3 (1-1)

​*Labdarúgó NB I - A bajnoki cím reális cél, a dobogó kötelező Debrecenben*
2011. 06. 11. 16.11 


<RIGHT> 



*


Szima Gábor, a DVSC-TEVA elnöke úgy véli: az első hely kiharcolása reális cél, a dobogó viszont kötelező a debreceni csapatnak a hazai labdarúgó-bajnokság következő idényében.*​*
​* _ "Az elmúlt kilenc évben elért eredmények alapján nem tűzhetünk magunk elé más célt, mint a versenyfutást a bajnoki címért. A nemzetközi kupában való indulás jogának megszerzése kötelező, de a bajnoki cím is reális célkitűzés"_ - szögezte le a debreceni csapat első embere a klub honlapján szombaton megjelent nyilatkozatában.
Az elmúlt idényt értékelve Szima Gábor arról beszélt, csalódott amiatt, hogy a csapat nem tudott nemzetközi kupaszereplést biztosító helyen végezni a hazai bajnokságban.
"A játékosállományunk alapján és a biztos anyagi helyzetet figyelembe véve – ami nem volt elmondható több előttünk végző klubról – mindenképpen oda kellett volna érnünk a dobogóra. El kell ismernünk, hogy a fehérváriaknak ebben az idényben erősebb volt a keretük, de utánuk – ezt a futballban dolgozó szakemberek is elismerik – a Debrecen következett" - vélekedett.
A sikertelenség okait említve a klubvezető így fogalmazott: "A problémák tavaly nyáron kezdődtek, amikor néhány labdarúgó távozott a csapattól, és újak érkeztek. Sajnos a keretben történt változásokat a klubon belül jónéhányan rosszul dolgozták fel. Folyamatosan azt hangsúlyoztuk, hogy meggyengült a keret, amiben volt némi igazság, de nem annyira, hogy ne lettünk volna dobogóra, vagy akár bajnoki címre esélyesek. Túl sokat foglalkoztunk azzal, hogy kik távoztak és kik érkeztek, a témát felkapta a média is, ezáltal az egész ősz arról szólt, mennyit gyengültünk, többek között emiatt sem tudtunk a feladatunkra koncentrálni százszázalékosan. Azt gondolom, ha valóban jelentősen meggyengültünk volna, akkor nem jutunk be az Európa Liga csoportkörébe, ahol három alkalommal is csak egygólos vereséget szenvedtünk, és az utolsó fordulóban megszereztük az első győzelmünket."
A bajnoki menetelést elemezve kitért rá, hogy az első hét csapat ellen csak egyszer veszítettek, hátrébb végző együttesekkel szemben viszont a vártnál több pontot hullajtottak el.
Szima Gábor beszélt a tervekről is, mint mondta, csatárt és támadó középpályást keresnek.

​
A korábbi Bajnokok Ligája-szereplésből befolyt pénz elköltését illetően úgy fogalmazott, annak egy részét az 1,2 milliárd forintos beruházással megépülő edzőcentrumra költik, egy másik részét pedig a költségvetés kiegészítésére kell fordítaniuk.


​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038876&rnd_val=45679794736"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport 

​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*A magyar csapat nyerte a parlamenti válogatottak futballtornáját*
2011. 06. 12. 03.18

<RIGHT> 




*


A magyar csapat nyerte az európai országok parlamenti válogatottjainak futballtornáját. A magyar együttes a szombati döntőben 5-2-re győzte le a román csapatot.
*​*
*
A Ferencváros otthonában, azaz az Albert Stadionban rendezett finálét Kassai Viktor, a legutóbbi Bajnokok Ligája-döntő játékvezetője dirigálta.
A magyarok a négyes torna pénteki elődöntőjében az olaszokat győzték le.
A torna szervezője - kapcsolódva a magyar uniós elnökség programjához - az Országgyűlés Sport- és turizmusbizottsága - melynek elnöke, Bánki Erik a győztes csapat kapusa és kapitánya volt -, valamint a Parlamenti Sportegyesület. Az esemény magyar fővédnöke Kövér László, az Országgyűlés elnöke, nemzetközi fővédnöke pedig Jerzy Buzek, az Európai Parlament elnöke.

*Eredmények:
döntő:
**Magyarország-Románia 5-2
*​*
** a 3. helyért:
**Szerbia-Olaszország 2-0
*​*
*​*Arany Kupa - Mexikó után Jamaica is negyeddöntős*
2011. 06. 11. 21.58

<RIGHT>
*



**


A címvédő Mexikó labdarúgó-válogatottja után Jamaica nemzeti együttese jutott be a negyeddöntőbe az Egyesült Államokban zajló Arany Kupán azzal, hogy a pénteki játéknapon legyőzte Guatemala alakulatát.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, 2. forduló:
B csoport:*​​_*Jamaica-Guatemala 2-0 (0-0)
Honduras-Grenada 7-1 (3-1)
*_​_*
*_*  Az állás: *
*1. Jamaica 6 pont (már negyeddöntős), *
*2. Honduras 4, *
*3. Guatemala 1, *
*4. Grenada 0 

** A CONCACAF régió kontinenstornáján az A csoportban Mexikó, Costa Rica, Kuba és Salvador, a C-ben pedig az Egyesült Államok, Kanada, Panama és Guadeloupe szerepel. A négyesekből az első két-két csapat, illetve a két legjobb harmadik jut a negyeddöntőbe.*
​*Olasz-spanyol barátságos találkozó augusztusban*


* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Augusztus 10-én Bariban barátságos mérkőzésen találkozik egymással a 2006-ban világbajnok olasz és a tavaly vb-aranyérmes spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott.
*​*
*
Az olasz szövetség pénteki bejelentése szerint az összecsapásra a több mint 58 ezer néző befogadására alkalmas *San Nicola Stadionban kerül sor.*

A két együttes legutóbb a 2008-as Európa-bajnokság negyeddöntőjében játszott egymással, akkor a később aranyérmes spanyolok a gól nélküli 120 percet követően tizenegyesekkel nyertek.


*Az örökmérleg szempontjából az olaszok állnak jobban: *_*28 találkozóból kilencet nyertek, és 11 döntetlen mellett nyolcszor kaptak ki.
*_​_*
*_​*​*​​XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 13)

*Ronaldo 21 millió fontért a Manchesteré lehet*
2011. 06. 13. 06.26


<RIGHT> 



*


Cristiano Ronaldo, a Real Madrid futballcsapatának portugál világsztárja átigazolása fejében egy évre 20.8 millió angol fontos fizetést kér a Manchester Citytől - legalább is a londoni Sunday Mirror szerint.

*​*
*A vasárnapi lap a mintegy 62 milliárd forintnak megfelelő summáról a csatár barátjainak közlésére hivatkozva írt. Állítólag a City tehetős arab tulajdonosa kész eleget tenni ennek az igénynek, sőt hajlandó Ronaldo elengedése fejében leszurkolni a madridi klubnak is az újság által 155 millió fontban megjelölt összeget is.



*Anzsi Mahacskala: négy élvonalbeli idény és mesés költségvetés*
2011. 06. 13. 07.37


<RIGHT> 



*


Bár mindössze négy idényt töltött az orosz élvonalban, mégis mesés költségvetésével az egyik legcsábítóbb futballklubnak számít az orosz Anzsi Mahacskala, Dzsudzsák Balázs új kenyéradója.
*​*
*
A Dagesztán fővárosában honos egyesületet - melynek nevében az Anzsi voltaképpen Mahacskalát jelent helyi kumik nyelven - 1991-ben alapították, és 2000-ben mutatkozott be az első osztályban. A legjobbak között rögtön épphogy lemaradt a bajnoki dobogóról, ugyanis az utolsó, Torpedo Moszkva elleni bajnoki 95. percében az ellenfél egy értékesített 11-essel nyert, és megszerezte a bronzérmet. Ez a negyedik hely a 620 ezres Mahacskala kedvenceinek az eddigi legjobb eredménye. Emellett 2001-ben kupadöntőt játszottak, de büntetőpárbajban alulmaradtak a Lokomotiv Moszkvával szemben. Az Anzsi 2002-től a másodosztályban szerepelt, és csak 2009-ben tért vissza az élvonalba. Legutóbb a 11. helyen végzett a Premjer Ligában, a kispadon Gadzsi Muszlimovics Gadzsijev ül, aki másodedzőként segítette az 1988-ban olimpiai bajnok szovjet csapatot, majd a nagyválogatottnál is dolgozott hasonló poszton.
Ami a nemzetközi porondot illeti, a "vad hadosztálynak" becézett dagesztániak 2001-ben elindultak az UEFA Kupában, melynek első fordulójában a Glasgow Rangersszel találkoztak. Az európai szövetség úgy határozott, hogy a szomszédos Csecsenföldön uralkodó feszült politikai helyzet miatt - oda-visszavágó helyett - egy mérkőzésen dőljön el a továbbjutás, méghozzá semleges helyszínen. A varsói összecsapást a skótok nyerték 1-0-ra.
Az évi 60 millió dolláros költségvetésű klub legnagyobb sztárja a világbajnok brazil csapatkapitány, a 38 éves Roberto Carlos. A kopasz hátvéden és a 16 orosz játékoson kívül további három brazil, valamint egy-egy grúz, szenegáli, holland, kameruni, cseh, lett, üzbég, ukrán és nigériai légiós alkotja a keretet. A hazai meccseknek otthont adó Dinamo Stadion befogadóképessége 20 ezer fő. A játékosok Moszkvában készülnek és csak a meccsekre utaznak Mahacskalába.

 *A zöld-fehér egyesületet január 18-án megvásárolta Szulejman Kerimov dagesztáni milliárdos.* A 45 éves parlamenti képviselő - aki tagja az Orosz Birkózó Szövetség elnökségének is - 136. a Forbes magazin által a világ leggazdagabb embereiről vezetett listán, vagyonát 5,5 milliárd dollárra becsülik.


​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038920&rnd_val=91293399474"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>

*Dzsudzsák Balázs - PORTRÉ*
2011. 06. 13. 04.25

<RIGHT> 





*Dzsudzsák Balázs - PORTRÉ
*​*
*
* DZSUDZSÁK BALÁZS:
* -----------------
- *születési idő, hely:* 1986. december 23., Nyírlugos
- *Posztja:* szélső
- *Válogatottság/gól:* 37/5
- *Klubjai:* Debreceni VSC (2000-2008), PSV Eindhoven (holland, 2008-2011), Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz, 2011-)
- *Első felnőtt élvonalbeli mérkőzése:* 2005. április 9., DVSC–MTK Budapest (3-0)
- *Első válogatottbeli mérkőzése:* 2007. június 2., Görögország–Magyarország (2-0)
- *Legnagyobb sikerei:* háromszoros magyar bajnok (2005, 2006, 2007), Magyar Kupa-győztes (2008), háromszoros magyar Szuperkupa-győztes (2005, 2006, 2007), holland bajnok (2008), holland Szuperkupa-győztes (2008)
- *Elismerései:* a szezon legjobb külföldön játszó magyar futballistája (2009/2010, 2010/2011), a goal.com év holland csapatának tagja (2010/2011)


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Arany Kupa - Jamaica hibátlanul zárt*
2011. 06. 14. 09.15

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A hétfői, utolsó fordulót követően a B csoportból Jamaica, Honduras és Guatemala labdarúgó-válogatottja jutott be a legjobb nyolc közé az Egyesült Államokban zajló Arany Kupán.
*​*
*
A zárófordulóban a jamaicaiak a hondurasiakat győzték le 1-0-ra, így hibátlan mérleggel zártak a kvartett élén, míg a Guatemala könnyedén nyert a pont nélkül záró Grenada ellen.
​
*Eredmények, 3. forduló:
B csoport:
Guatemala-Grenada 4-0 (2-0)
*Jamaica-Honduras 1-0 (1-0)
​
*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és negyeddöntős) Jamaica, *
2. (és negyeddöntős) Honduras 4 (7-2), 
3. (és negyeddöntős) Guatemala 4 (4-2), 
4. Grenada 0

_*A CONCACAF régió kontinenstornáján az A csoportból Mexikó és Costa Rica jutott a legjobb nyolc közé, a C csoportban még az Egyesült Államok, Kanada, Panama és Guadeloupe szerepel. A négyesekből az első két-két csapat, illetve a két legjobb harmadik jut a negyeddöntőbe.
*_​_*
*_​

*Visszavonult Marcelo Gallardo*
2011. 06. 14. 09.10

<RIGHT>






*Uruguayi bajnoki címmel fejezte be sportpályafutását Marcelo Gallardo korábbi argentin válogatott futballista.*


A 35 éves középpályás 1994 és 2003 között 44 alkalommal szerepelt hazája nemzeti együttesében, és ezeken a mérkőzéseken 13 gólt szerzett.
Utolsó csapata a Nacional azzal biztosította be elsőségét az uruguayi pontvadászatban, hogy 1-0-ra legyőzte a Defensor Sportingot. Gallardo a 65. percben lépett pályára, a közönség nagy ovációval fogadta.

A támadó felfogású futballista három különböző időszakban játszott a River Plate-ben, emellett megfordult az AS Monacóban, a Paris Saint-Germainben, a DC Unitedben is. Argentin csapatával, a River Plate-tel hat bajnoki címet gyűjtött be, és megnyerte a Libertadores Kupát.




*Brazil kapitánya lesz a szaúdi futballválogatottnak*
2011. 06. 14. 08.03 


<RIGHT>






*A brazil Ricardo lesz a szaúd-arábiai labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*

A helyi szövetség hétfői bejelentése szerint a 46 éves dél-amerikai szakember három évre szóló szerződést ír alá a jövő héten.


Sajtóértesülés szerint Ricardo - aki *Európában a Paris Saint-Germain, a Bordeaux és az AS Monaco csapatainál dolgozott - hárommillió dollárt keres majd évente.*​


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 16)

Szerintem Mexikó nyeri idén az Arany Kupát, bár most Panama is elég jól tolja


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 17)

Sajnos még nem láttam egy meccset sem.


----------



## tlacos (2011 Június 17)

Van itt Diósgyőr szurkoló?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

A hétvégén azért csak kialakulgatott a lényeg...hiszen ugye *a Honduras és címvédő Mexikó bejutott a legjobb négy közé...*
az Egyesült Államokban zajló labdarúgó Arany-kupán....!

Izgalmasak voltak egyébiránt a negyeddöntői mérközések...és igy a negyeddöntőben előbbi Honduras csapata a Costa Ricát búcsúztatta büntetőket követően...,
*Honduras - Costa Rica 1-1 (0-0) - büntetőkkel: 4-2*
*gól:* Bengston (49.), illetve Marshall (56.)

és a Mexicói csapat pedig a Manchester United fiatal támadójának..., *Javier Hernándeznek... *a csodálatos és remek sarkazós góljával nyert és győzte le Guatemalát...
*Mexikó - Guatemala 2-1 (0-1)*
*gól:* De Nigris (48.), Hernandez (66.), illetve Ruiz (5.)


*Arany Kupa*

* a szerdai elődöntő műsora (Houston):*

*  Honduras-Mexikó
Egyesült Államok-Panama

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*FIGYELEM! Holnaptól ismét a NŐI focistákon a világ szeme!*

* A nyitómérkőzésre vasárnap a berlini Olimpiai Stadionban kerül sor, a házigazdák Németország - Kanada válogatottjával csapnak össze.* 


*Női labdarúgó-vb - Kedvezőtlen előjelek, hatalmas érdeklődés*
<RIGHT> 



*


2006 után ismét futball-világbajnokság házigazdája Németország, ezúttal azonban nem a férfiak, hanem a nők mérik össze erejüket a zöld gyepen - hasonlóan óriási érdeklődés közepette.
*​*
*A labdarúgás az országban hagyományosan népszerű, s ez még akkor is igaz, ha egy pénteken nyilvánosságra hozott felmérés szerint a megkérdezettek több mint 50 százaléka a női nemzeti válogatottból egyetlen játékost sem tudott megnevezni. Miközben Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Gomez és a többiek nevét a tizenéves fiataloktól az idősebbekig kívülről fújják, Birgit Prinz, Nadine Angerer vagy épp Fatmire Bajramaj a többség számára ismeretlen. Ennek ellenére a lakosság bízik abban, hogy 2003 és 2007 után Németország ismét, immár harmadszor világbajnok lesz.


A mérkőzésre telt ház előtt kerül sor, a több mint 70 ezer jegy már elővételben elkelt. A Bild című napilap ennek kapcsán kicsit rosszmájú volt, mert a rendkívüli érdeklődést azzal magyarázta, hogy a nézők mindenekelőtt mezcserében reménykednek. Az újság szerint különösen sokan érdeklődtek az iránt, hogy a lányok mit hordanak a trikó és a nadrág alatt...
Az érdeklődést jelzi az is, hogy az ARD és a ZDF közszolgálati televízió, valamint az Eurosport közreműködésével minden mérkőzés élőben követhető. Eközben Berlinben, Frankfurtban, Drezdában, Wolfsburgban, illetve a többi helyszínen - akárcsak 2006-ban a férfiak esetében - az érdeklődők hatalmas kivetítőkön figyelhetik az eseményeket.
A fogadóirodák a német hölgyek győzelmét szinte biztosra veszik, nem így Paul II., az újabb polip, a futballjóslatairól híressé vált és 2010 októberében elhunyt Paul I. utóda. Az első Paul a tavaly nyári világbajnokságon szerzett magának hírnevet azzal, hogy a németek összes mérkőzését és a spanyol-holland döntőt is helyesen tippelte meg. Az oberhauseni óceanáriumban Paul II. pénteken délelőtt azt jósolta, hogy a németek már Kanada ellen vereséget szenvednek. Értesülések szerint a polipot ezúttal is úgy "faggatták ki" gondozói, hogy országzászlókkal ellátott dobozba tették ennivalóját, és ő arra a csapatra "tippelt", amelyikből elfogyasztotta napi betevőjét. 
Az esélyesek között Németország mellett mindenekelőtt Brazíliát, Svédországot, az Egyesült Államokat és Kanadát említik.

A világ legjobb női futballistájának tartott brazil Marta játékát hatalmas érdeklődés előzi meg, a többszörös gólkirály középcsatárt ugyanis "második Peléként" tartják számon.
Persze a 16 induló között több a sötét ló, így egyebek között Kolumbia, Nigéria vagy épp Egyenlítői Guinea. Az utóbbi egyébként máris felhívta magára a figyelmet, sajtóbeszámolók szerint ugyanis az utolsó pillanatban derült ki, hogy a guineai lányok közül kettő valójában férfi. 
*A döntőt július 17-én Frankfurtban rendezik.

*​*
*


*DVSC - Elkezdték lebontani a játékteret körülvevő kerítést*
2011. 06. 24. 18.20

<RIGHT> 



*


Elkezdték lebontani a DVSC-TEVA labdarúgócsapatának Oláh Gábor utcai stadionjában a játékteret körülvevő kerítést.
*​*
*
A hajdúsági klub beszámolója szerint Kósa Lajos, Debrecen polgármestere tette meg az első lépéseket: péntek délután a kerítés egy részét jelképesen elkezdte bontani, miután a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség hozzájárult ehhez a kezdeményezéshez. Az eseményen jelen volt Szima Gábor, a DVSC-TEVA elnöke és Szilágyi Sándor cégvezető, valamint Képíró János biztonsági igazgató is.
A vendégszektor kivételével egyelőre a keleti és a nyugati oldalon bontják le a kerítést, illetve szó van róla, hogy az A-szektor is "megszabadul a korlátoktól".
A város első embere elmondta, hogy a kerítés kifejezetten akadályozta a nézőket, zavarta a látványt, emiatt az első néhány sorba nem is szívesen vettek belépőket. Mostantól azonban ott is remek lesz a kilátás, sőt egészen közel lehet kerülni a labdarúgókhoz.

Debrecenben hétfőtől kezdődik a bérletárusítás, és akkor már az első néhány sorba is lehet állandó belépőket venni.


* Magyarországon az élvonalbeli együtteseket tekintve a Budapest Honvéd volt az első, amely lebontotta a pályát körülvevő kerítést.
*​*
*
*Gasperini lesz az Internazionale új edzője*
2011. 06. 24. 19.24 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Gian Piero Gasperini lesz az Internazionale labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője, ezt a klub várhatóan péntek késő délután jelenti be hivatalosan.

*​*
*A Genoa korábbi trénere azután lett a poszt elsőszámú várományosa, hogy a Chelsea megszerezte a Portótól a portugál Andre Villas-Boast, Fabio Capellót pedig nem sikerült elcsábítani az angol válogatott éléről.
Gasperini 2007-ben juttatta az élvonalba a Genoát, majd 2009-ben az Európa Ligában indulhatott az együttessel, miután ötödik helyen zárt a bajnokságban. A szakembert tavaly novemberben menesztették a kikötővárosiaktól.
Gasperini Leonardót váltja majd a kispadon, akit tavaly decemberben neveztek ki azt követően, hogy a gyenge eredmények nyomán elküldték a spanyol Rafa Benítezt.

* A 41 éves brazil irányításával a milánói alakulat végül a városi rivális, és idén bajnokká avanzsált AC Milan mögött másodikként fejezte be a pontvadászatot, a várt nemzetközi siker azonban Leonardo vezetésével is elmaradt, a kék-feketék címvédőként a negyeddöntőben búcsúztak a Bajnokok Ligájától.

*​*
**​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 27)

*Női labdarúgó-vb - Győzelemmel mutatkoztak be a németek*
2011. 06. 26. 22.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


A házigazda és címvédő német válogatott vasárnap 2-1-es győzelemmel mutatkozott be Kanada ellen a női labdarúgó-világbajnokságon.

*​*
*A találkozó nézőcsúcsot is hozott, ugyanis 73.680 szurkoló látogatott ki a berlini Olimpiai Stadionba, ennyi drukker pedig még soha nem tekintett meg női futballmeccset Európában.

*Eredmények, A csoport, 1. forduló:
*​*
**Németország-Kanada 2-1 (2-0)
*​*
*
* korábban:
Franciaország-Nigéria 1-0 (0-0)
*​ 
_*Női labdarúgó-vb - Egyenlítői-Guinea már történelmet írt*_
2011. 06. 27. 10.45

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A női világbajnokságon szerdán bemutatkozó Egyenlítői-Guinea a legkisebb ország, amelynek válogatottja kijutott a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) égisze alá tartozó világversenyre.
*​*
*
A FIFA havi magazinjában az szerepel, hogy a 28.000 négyzetkilométer területű és 600.000 lakossal rendelkező országnál még nem volt kisebb, amely részt vett volna futball-vb-n.
Egyenlítői-Guinea csapata úgy szerzett részvételi jogot a vasárnap kezdődött németországi eseményre, hogy tavaly Nigéria mögött második lett az afrikai kontinensviadalon. A vb-n Norvégiával, Ausztráliával és Brazíliával szerepel azonos csoportban.

XLsport
​

​


----------



## Pechvogel (2011 Június 27)

Hajrá Németország.

Női fociban Német-USA a top 2

De persze megértem ha sokan Kanadának szurkolnak itt.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 29)

*Női labdarúgó-vb - Sima amerikai győzelem*
2011. 06. 29. 04.29

<RIGHT> 



*


Az amerikai válogatott kétgólos sikert aratott a Koreai NDK csapata felett a németországi női labdarúgó-világbajnokság C csoportjának keddi első fordulójában.

*​*
*A negyedik játékvezető teendőit Gaál Gyöngyi látta el a találkozón.

* Eredmény, C csoport, 1. forduló:
Egyesült Államok-Koreai NDK 2-0 (0-0)
*​*
*
* A svédek egy góllal legyőzték a kolumbiaiakat a németországi női labdarúgó-világbajnokság C csoportjának keddi első fordulójában.


 Eredmény, C csoport, 1. forduló:
Svédország-Kolumbia 1-0 (0-0)
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 29)

*Rijkaard szaúdi kapitányként folytatja*


<RIGHT> 



*


A szaúdi válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként folytatja pályafutását Frank Rijkaard, a hollandok korábbi futballsztárja.

*​*
*A legutóbb a török Galatasaraynál dolgozott szakember három évre 11 millió dolláros szerződést ír alá, várhatóan csütörtökön. A szaúdiak január óta álltak szakvezető nélkül, miután kiestek az Ázsia Kupából.

*Rijkaard 2003-tól öt éven át ült az FC Barcelona kispadján, ezalatt két bajnoki címet és egy Bajnokok Ligája-trófeát nyert a katalánokkal.*


*Bajnokok Ligája - Előnyben a Valletta*


_* <RIGHT> *_
_*



*_*


A máltai Valletta háromgólos győzelmet aratott kedden a San Marinó-i Tre Fiori vendégeként a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjének első fordulójában, így kedvező helyzetből várhatja az egy hét múlva sorra kerülő visszavágót.
*​*
*
* Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 1. forduló, 1. mérkőzés:*

_*  Tre Fiori (San Marinó-i)-Valletta (máltai) 0-3 (0-1)
*_​_*
*_

_*FIFA-világranglista - Hét helyet javított a magyar válogatott*_


_*



*_*


A magyar válogatott hét helyet javítva 45. a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) szerdán kiadott, legfrissebb világranglistáján, amelyet változatlanul a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyolok vezetnek.
*​*
*
Ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság selejtezős csoportjainak július 30-i sorsolásán a magyar csapat várhatóan a harmadik kalapban kap helyet. A kalapok beosztását ugyan a július 27-i ranglista alapján készítik el, az európai válogatottak azonban addig már nem játszanak.
A FIFA honlapja szerint Egervári Sándor együttesének Európa-bajnoki selejtezős ellenfelei közül a hollandok állnak a legjobban: maradtak a második helyen. A svédek a 19., a finnek a 76., a moldovaiak a 85. pozíciót foglalják el, míg San Marino pont nélkül holtversenyben utolsó, azaz a 203. helyen áll.

_*  A júniusban Arany Kupát nyert Mexikó 28 helyet javított, s jelenleg kilencedik.*_
* A legfrissebb FIFA-ranglista (zárójelben a májusi helyezés):
*​*
** 1. ( 1.) Spanyolország 1871 pont
*_* 2. ( 2.) Hollandia 1661
3. ( 4.) Németország 1417
4. ( 6.) Anglia 1146
5. ( 3.) Brazília 1130
6. ( 9.) Olaszország 1059
7. ( 8.) Portugália 1046
8. (10.) Horvátország 1033
9. (28.) Mexikó 1007
10. ( 5.) Argentína 979
...19. (28.) Svédország 884
*__*...45. (52.) MAGYARORSZÁG 603
...76. (81.) Finnország 419
...85. (86.) Moldova 383
...203. (202.) San Marino 0

*_​_*
*_​_
​_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 30)

*Női labdarúgó-vb - Norvég siker*
2011. 06. 29. 20.28

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A norvég válogatott Emilie Haavi 84. percben szerzett góljával nyert Egyenlítői-Guinea csapata ellen a női labdarúgó-világbajnokság D csoportjának szerdai első fordulójában.
*​*
*
* Eredmény, D csoport, 1. forduló:**
Norvégia - Egyenlítői-Guinea 1-0 (0-0)
*​*
*​*Női labdarúgó-vb - Brazília győzelemmel mutatkozott be*
2011. 06. 30. 02.16 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A brazil válogatott egygólos győzelmet aratott Ausztrália felett a női labdarúgó-világbajnokság D csoportjának szerdai első fordulójában.
*​*
*
* Eredmény, D csoport, 1. forduló:
Brazília-Ausztrália 1-0 (0-0)
*​​
*Copa America - A döntőre kész lesz a River Plate stadionja*


<RIGHT> 



*


A River Plate szerint az általa használt és a szurkolók által vasárnap megrongált Monumental Stadion készen áll majd július 24-én a magyar idő szerint szombat hajnalban kezdődő labdarúgó Copa America döntőjére.
*​*
*
A klub szerdai közlése szerint a helyreállító munkálatok megkezdődtek, melynek során az eltört, illetve kitépett székeket kell kicserélni és pótolni, továbbá a mellékhelyiségeket is felújítják a hétvégi botrány után.

Argentína legsikeresebb egyesülete, amely 33-szor nyert bajnokságot és kétszer Libertadores Kupát, vasárnap kiesett az élvonalból, miután a Belgrano elleni osztályozó visszavágóján csak 1-1-es eredményt ért el, így 3-1-es összesítéssel alulmaradt. A csapat szurkolói a találkozót követően nem tudták elviselni a kudarcot és törtek-zúztak.


* A Monumental Stadion egyetlen meccsnek, a döntőnek ad otthont a dél-amerikai kontinenstornán.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 2)

*Foci rajongok FIGYELEM!*
*Kezdődik....*

*Copa America - Argentína hazai pályán válhat csúcstartóvá *


<RIGHT> 



*
A magyar idő szerint szombaton 2:15 órakor kezdődő 43. Copa Americán - mint szinte mindig - a brazil és az ezúttal házigazda argentin labdarúgó-válogatott a toronymagas esélyes.
*​*
*
A két kiemelkedő képességű együttes közül a címvédő brazilok Venezuelával, Ecuadorral és a mindig meglepetésre képes Paraguayjal találkoznak az előcsatározások során, míg a kék-fehérek a kolumbiaiakkal, a bolíviaiakkal, valamint a júniusi Arany Kupán negyeddöntős Costa Rica-i válogatottal küzdenek meg a továbbjutásért.
A Lionel Messire épülő hazai csapatnál nagy a fogadkozás, mindenki győzelmet ígér, s azt, hogy nem végeznek az ősi rivális mögött, nem botlanak meg az utolsó akadályban úgy, mint tették azt a legutóbbi két dél-amerikai kontinenstornán, amikor a döntőben kaptak ki a braziloktól.
"Kötelességünk hazai pályán megnyerni a tornát" - fogalmazta meg röviden az elvárást csapatával szemben Sergio Batista argentin szövetségi kapitány.
Az országban mindenki bízik benne, hogy a csapat szinte példátlanul erős támadószekciójának egyetlen gárda, így a brazil sem lesz képes ellenállni. Az ebbéli várakozás nem alap nélküli, mivel várhatóan a Messi, Carlos Tevez, Ezequiel Lavezzi csatártrióval kezdik majd meccseiket az argentinok, s ha ez a felállás nem válna be egy-egy meccsen, Batista olyan emberekből válogathat a padról, mint Sergio Agüero, Gonzalo Higuain vagy Angel Di Maria.

* "Egyik legnagyobb álmom, hogy Copa Americát nyerjek. Mindannyian tudjuk, mit jelent ez Argentína számára" - nyilatkozta Messi.* *- Úgy gondolom, most az egész ország a csapat mögött áll."
* Ahogy az argentinok Messiben, úgy a brazilok a mindössze 19 éves Neymarban bíznak. A fiatal támadó nagyon gyorsan vált óriási sztárrá Brazíliában, s most a Santost Libertadores Kupa-győzelemre vezető tinitől várják a "csodát". Azért Neymar nem egyedül indul harcba, ott lesz mellette például az olasz bajnok AC Milan két csatára, Alexandre Pato és Robinho is.
A két "nagy" mellett a tavalyi világbajnokságon negyedik, s így a legjobb dél-amerikai nemzeti együttest, Uruguayt emlegetik még az esélyesek között a szakemberek, persze Diego Forlanék végső sikere szinte a csoda kategóriájába tartozna.


*Az argentínai tornán három négyes csoportban zajlanak a küzdelmek, s a kvartettek első két helyezettjén kívül a két legjobb csoportharmadik jut a negyeddöntőbe. A finálét július 24-én rendezik.
*​*
*
* Abban az esetben, ha az argentinoknak - 1993 után először - sikerül elhódítaniuk a kupát, a torna 1916-tól íródó történetében egyedüliként állnak majd az örökranglista élén. Eddig Uruguayjal együtt 14 alkalommal lettek a kontinens bajnokai.
*​*
*​_*Női labdarúgó-vb - Anglia győzelme*_


*



**


Anglia egygólos hátrányról fordítva 2-1-re legyőzte Új-Zélandot pénteken a németországi női labdarúgó-világbajnokság B csoportjában.
*​*
*
* Eredmény, B csoport, 2. forduló:
*_*Anglia - Új-Zéland 2-1 (0-1)
*_​_*
*_* korábban:
*_*Japán-Mexikó 4-0 (3-0)
*_​_*
*_
*  Az állás: *
*1. (és már negyeddöntős) Japán 6 pont, *
*2. Anglia 4, *
*3. Mexikó 1, *
*4. Új-Zéland 0

*​*
**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 3)

*Copa America - Kolumbiai siker*

<RIGHT> 



*


A több mint egy órán át emberelőnyben futballozó kolumbiai válogatott egygólos győzelmet aratott szombaton Costa Rica felett az Argentínában zajló 43. Copa America A csoportjában.
*​*
*
*A csoport, 1. forduló:
*​*
*
*Kolumbia-Costa Rica 1-0 (1-0)
*​*
**gól: Ramos (45.)
piros lap: Brenes (28., Costa Rica)*​*
​**  Argentína-Bolívia 1-1 (0-0)
*​*
**gól: Agüero (77.), illetve Rojas (47.)
*​ 

*Női labdarúgó-vb - Amerikai győzelem és továbbjutás








Az amerikai válogatott háromgólos győzelmet aratott szombaton Kolumbia felett a németországi női labdarúgó-világbajnokság C csoportjának 2. fordulójában.
​
Ezzel ebben a négyesben eldőlt, hogy a svédek az amerikaiak jutnak a legjobb nyolc közé.


Eredmény:
C csoport, 2. forduló:
Egyesült Államok-Kolumbia 3-0 (1-0)

 

 korábban:
Svédország-Koreai NDK 1-0 (0-0)
​

Az állás: 
1. (és már negyeddöntős) Egyesült Államok 6 pont (5-0), 
2. (és már negyeddöntős) Svédország 6 (2-0), 
3. Koreai NDK 0 (0-3), 
4. Kolumbia 0 (0-4)

​


​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 7)

*Európa Liga - Kettős győzelemmel jutott tovább a Ferencváros*
2011. 07. 07. 20.37

<RIGHT> 



*


A Ferencváros 2-0-ra diadalmaskodott ma az örmény Ulisses otthonában, így kettős győzelemmel, 5-0-s összesítéssel jutott be a labdarúgó Európa Liga selejtezőjének 2. fordulójába.
*​*
*
 A Ferencváros a következő körben a norvég Aalesund és a walesi Neath párharcának győztesével találkozik, itt az első mérkőzést 4-1-re nyerte a skandináv alakulat.

 *EL-selejtező, 1. forduló, visszavágó:
Ulisses (örmény)-Ferencváros 0-2 (0-1)
*--------------------------------------
Jereván, 1000 néző, v.: Derdo (ukrán)



* Továbbjutott: a Ferencváros, kettős győzelemmel, 5-0-s összesítéssel
*​*
** gólszerzők: Abdi (35., 11-esből), Oláh (97.)
* * sárga lap:* A. Grigorjan (15.), Zokou (77.)

* Ulisses:
* --------
*Malkov – Ugrekelidze (Manaszjan, 88.), Hahnazarjan, Kraszovszki, Andrikjan – Szahakjan (Nranjan, 88.), A. Grigorjan, Adamjan (D. Grigorjan, 59.), Bareghamjan – Dzsikia, Zokou

* * Ferencváros:
 ------------
Ranilovic – Balog, Grúz, Otten, Junior – Maróti (Rósa, a félidőben), Morales (Csizmadia, 60.) – Jovanovics, Andrezinho, Abdi (Oláh, 63.) – Felipe Félix

*  Prukner László együttese az első mérkőzésen háromgólos előnyt harcolt ki, ennek következtében nem kellett minden áron támadnia. A magyar csapat védelme biztosan állt a lábán, ráadásul az "odavágón" eredményes Felipe Félix büntetőt harcolt ki, amelyet Abdi értékesített, ezzel pedig gyakorlatilag el is dőlt a továbbjutás.
​

* A fordulást követően is inkább a zöld-fehérek akarata érvényesült, több helyzetet is kidolgoztak, végül a csereként beállt Oláh a 97. percben állította be a végeredményt.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 13)

*BL - A Videoton bemutatkozik a legrangosabb európai kupasorozatban *


*



**


A Videoton szerdán 20:30 órától a Sturm Graz vendégeként bemutatkozik a legrangosabb európai kupasorozatban, a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligájában.
*​*
*_ A székesfehérvári gárda az előző idényben története első bajnoki címét szerezte meg, s az új vezetőedzővel, a portugál Paulo Sousával szeretné emlékezetessé tenni a debütálást. Ez ugyanakkor nem lesz egyszerű feladat, mivel a nyoni sorsoláson az egyik legnehezebb ellenfelet, az ismét válogatott Szabics Imrét soraiban tudó osztrák bajnokot kapta ellenfélül a selejtező 2. fordulójában.
A háromszoros bajnok graziak annyiban mindenképpen esélyesebbek, hogy nagy nemzetközi rutinnal rendelkeznek, háromszor a BL csoportkörében is szerepeltek. A csapat nagy része évek óta együtt futballozik, és sorozatban ez a negyedik idény, amikor nemzetközi kupasorozatban szerepel. Tavalyelőtt az Európa Liga csoportköréig jutott a gárda, míg egy éve az olasz Juventus állította meg a selejtező utolsó körében.
"A Ferencvárosban nevelkedtem, az a csapat áll közel a szívemhez, a Videoton elleni párharc számomra ugyanolyan lesz, mint bármelyik másik meccs" - mondta a kisebb bokasérüléssel bajlódó, 30 éves Szabics. "Jobb csapatunk van és a nagyobb nemzetközi rutin miatt valamivel mi vagyunk az esélyesebbek".
A párharc a tekintetben is fontos, hogy a továbbjutó számára a következő kör biztosan nem jelent búcsút a nemzetközi kupaporondtól, ugyanis a BL-selejtező 3. fordulójában alulmaradó csapatok átkerülnek az Európa Liga-selejtező utolsó, 4. fordulójába. Az az együttes, amely viszont most elveszíti a párharcot, befejezte szereplését Európában.
A Videoton számára bizakodásra adhat okot, hogy a Sturm nem hazai pályán, hanem Klagenfurtban fogadja az együttest, mivel a saját stadionjában jelenleg az amerikaifutball-világbajnokság zajlik. A magyar bajnok ráadásul önbizalomnövelő főpróbát tartott múlt pénteken, amikor a Szuperkupáért rendezett mérkőzésen emberhátrányban legyőzte idegenben a Kecskemétet.
A székesfehérváriak történetük során kétszer találkoztak osztrák csapattal, 1976-ban a Wacker Innsbruckot kiejtették az UEFA Kupában, 1981-ben viszont kiestek a Rapid Wiennel szemben. A Sturm mérlege hibátlan a magyarok ellen: 1975-ben a KEK-ben a Haladást, 1998-ban a BL-selejtezőben az Újpestet, 2008-ban az Intertotó Kupában a Budapest Honvédot búcsúztatta.
_​_
_* A magyar bajnok kedden reggel busszal vágott neki az útnak, s várhatóan a kora délutáni órákban érkezik meg a Wörthi-tó partján fekvő városba. Este a meccs helyszínén, a 2008-as Európa-bajnokságon is használt Hypo-Arenában tart edzést Paulo Sousa, majd szerda reggel még egy átmozgató tréninget vezényel. A találkozón az angol Stuart Attwell fújja majd a sípot, a visszavágót jövő hét szerdán rendezik Székesfehérváron.*

*A fehérvári gárda sajtótájékoztatót követő egyórás edzése során félpályás kétkapus játék és a pontrúgások gyakorlása szerepelt a programban.
 Szerdán - a korábbi hírekkel ellentétben - délelőtt mégsem tart tréninget a portugál szakember.



*​*
*
*A találkozó 20:30 órakor kezdődik!*


* 


*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 14)

*Paulo Sousa: A kétgólos hátrány azt jelenti, hogy rosszabbak lettek az esélyeink*
2011. 07. 14. 01.00

<RIGHT> 



*


Szabics Imre és Roman Kienast góljával az osztrák Sturm Graz 2-0-ra legyőzte szerdán a Videotont a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 2. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A magyar válogatott csatár a 68. percben szerzett vezetést, majd Kienast a 92. percben állította be a végeredményt a Klagenfurtban rendezett találkozón. A graziak sikere nagyon rossz előjel a Videoton számára, ugyanis a rivális az elmúlt 13, nemzetközi porondon megvívott párharcából továbbjutott, amennyiben hazai pályán nyerni tudott, ráadásul magyar csapat ellen története során még sosem esett ki.

*A visszavágót egy hét múlva, 20:30 órától rendezik Székesfehérváron.

**Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 2. forduló, első mérkőzés:
Sturm Graz (osztrák)-Videoton FC 2-0 (0-0)*
*
*​*
**Klagenfurt, Hypo-Arena, 11.512 néző, v.: Stuart Attwell (angol)*​*
gólszerzők: Szabics (68.), Kienast (92.)​*
*sárga lap:* Pürcher (27.), Muratovic (42.), Feldhofer (57.), Hölzl (85.), illetve Horváth (37.), Lipták (45.), Brachi (84.)

*Sturm Graz:
-----------
Gratzei - Standfest, Feldhofer, Burgstaller, Pürcher - Koch (Foda, 82.), Weber, Bukva (Wolf, 36.), Hölzl - Muratovic (Kienast, 62.), Szabics

**Videoton FC:
------------
Tujvel - Brachi, Lipták, Horváth, Hector - Mitrovic - Gosztonyi (Walter, 73.), Polonkai (Nagy, 82.), Elek, Vasiljevic (Sándor, 63.) - Alves

*Az első percek az ismerkedés jegyében teltek, többnyire a Sturmnál volt a labda, de az enyhe mezőnyfölény egyáltalán nem jelentett veszélyt Tujvel kapujára. A Videoton nagyon nyugodtan és megfontoltan futballozott. A játékosok érezhetően azt az utasítást kapták Paulo Sousa vezetőedzőtől, hogy ne kockáztassanak, így ha kellett, előrevágták a labdát, de ha nem volt szükséges, akkor inkább minél hosszabb ideig birtokolni akarták azt, hogy a hazaiak ne tudjanak lendületbe jönni.
A támadásokra eleinte nem maradt erő, de Vasiljevic két elfutása a bal szélen felbátorította a magyar bajnokot, tulajdonképpen az első játékrészben - egy szabadrúgás utáni Szabics-fejest leszámítva - csak két-három kisebb Videoton-helyzet okozott némi izgalmat. A székesfehérváriak védelme olyannyira stabil volt, hogy a graziak két csatára, Szabics és Muratovic szinte teljesen megjátszhatatlan volt. A félidő végén már több esetben a tanácstalanság látszott a Sturm csapatán a vendégek 16-osa előtt.
A folytatásban sem változott a játék képe, a magyar bajnok egyszerű megoldásokat választva és magabiztosan játszott, a Sturm pedig nem találta sem a ritmust, sem a fogást az ellenfelén. A Videoton szórványos támadásai sokkal több veszélyt rejtettek magukban egészen a 60. percig, amikor a vendégdrukkerek által többször kórusban szidott Szabics hagyta ki az addigi legnagyobb lehetőséget. Másodjára már nem hibázott a válogatottba öt év után visszatért támadó, s a vendégvédelem első komolyabb megingását - két védő sem tudott tisztázni - kihasználta.
A graziak vezető gólja pár percre megzavarta a Videotont, ezalatt növelhette volna előnyét a Sturm, de aztán rendezte sorait Sousa alakulata, és ismét veszélyes ellentámadásokkal és pontrúgásokkal próbálkozott. Sokáig úgy tűnt, már nem változik az eredmény, de a hosszabbításban a csereként beállt Kienast megelőzte Horváthot, s betalált, így rendkívül nehéz helyzetből várja a visszavágót a magyar bajnok.

*Paulo Sousa, a Videoton FC vezetőedzője:
**"Vereség esetén az eredménnyel semmiképpen sem lehetek elégedett, a Sturm Graz fölénk nőtt és jobb volt. De elégedett vagyok a játékosaim mentalitásával, ahogy küzdöttek és győzelemre játszottak. A kétgólos hátrány azt jelenti, hogy rosszabbak lettek az esélyeink, pedig eddig sem mi voltunk a favoritok."
*​*
*

*Franco Foda, a Sturm Graz vezetőedzője:
*_*"Ez egy jó eredmény számunkra, az első gól megnyugtatta a csapatot. De nem dőlhetünk hátra, ugyanúgy teljes koncentrációval kell játszanunk Székesfehérváron, mert a párharc még nem dőlt el".
*_​_*
*_
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 15)

*Európa Liga - A Paks nem bírt a Tromsö együttesével*
2011. 07. 15. 06.10

<RIGHT> 



*


A Paks 1-1-es döntetlent játszott csütörtökön a norvég Tromsö csapatával a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 2. fordulójának első, Székesfehérváron rendezett mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A visszavágót, amelyet a Tromsö várhat kedvezőbb helyzetből, jövő csütörtökön rendezik Norvégiában.

*Európa Liga-selejtező, 2. forduló, első mérkőzés:
*​*
**MVM Paks-Tromsö (norvég) 1-1 (0-1)
*----------------------------------
*Székesfehérvár, Sóstói Stadion, 1800 néző, v.: Joao Carlos Santos Capel (portugál)
*​*
** gólszerzők: Vayer (57.), illetve M. Andersen (26.)
*​*
** sárga lap: Vayer (79.), illetve Ciss (68.)

* *  MVM Paks:
 ---------
Csernyánszki - Heffler T., Éger, Fiola, Báló - Sifter, Sipeki (Szabó J., 83.) - Bartha (Haraszti, 89.), Böde, Vayer - Magasföldi (Kiss T., 65.)

* *Tromsö:
 -------
Malmkvist - Norbye, Björck, Ciss, Ynderstad - Kara Mbodji - Johansen (Jama, 93.), M. Andersen, R. Jenssen, Drage (Nystrom, 51.) - Abdellaoue (S. Moller, 80.)

* Az előzetesen esélyesebbnek tartott norvégok léptek fel támadólag, olykor öt játékossal iramodtak meg a paksi kapu felé, és egy távoli bombával már a harmadik percben veszélyeztettek. A vendégek vezető találatát követően magához tért a Paks, több formás támadást is vezetett Kis Károly csapata, s akár egyenlíthetett volna, de az első félidő alapján nem érdemtelenül volt a látogatóknál az előny.
A szünet után felpörgették a játékot Vayerék, és a középpályás remek megmozdulása után megérdemelten egyenlítettek is. A lefújásig még akadt lehetősége mindkét csapatnak, de újabb gól már nem esett. A Paks továbbra is veretlen az Európa Ligában, de ahhoz, hogy az is maradjon, bravúrra lesz szüksége a jövő csütörtöki norvégiai visszavágón.

* Kis Károly, az MVM Paks vezetőedzője:
*​*
**  "A mérkőzés előtt azt mondták, hogy jó eredmény lenne a döntetlen, én viszont most csalódott vagyok, mert játékosaim sokat tettek a győzelemért, de sajnos nem sikerült, kivívnunk. A Tromsö kiváló futballistákból áll, fizikálisan nagyon erősek, nem volt könnyű dolgunk. Annyit ígérhetek a visszavágóra, hogy nem feltartott kézzel megyünk Norvégiába, még egyáltalán nem dőlt el a párharc".

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 16)

*Legyőzték a vb-ezüstérmest a magyar strandlabdarúgók*


<RIGHT> 



*


Csütörtökön még csak megszorongatni tudta a világbajnoki ezüstérmes svájciakat a magyar strandlabdarúgó-válogatott, pénteken azonban már le is győzte, mégpedig két góllal.
*​*
*
A strandfoci.hu beszámolója szerint a siófoki Coke Beachen rendezett barátságos mérkőzésen a nyitóharmad kiegyenlített játékot és két találatot hozott. Az első összecsapáson mesterhármast elérő Meier megint elemében volt, az ő találatával egyenlítettek a vendégek. A középső felvonás után 3-3 állt az eredményjelzőn, s a másodikhoz hasonlóan a záró játékrészben is négy gól esett, de már a magyaroknak kedvezőbb elosztásban, ezzel 6-4 lett a vége.

A lefújás után a két csapat legjobbjának járó díjakat Nyilasi Tibor, az MLSZ sportigazgatója és Détári Lajos hatszoros világválogatott futballista adta át Fekete Viktornak, illetve a svájci Spaccának.

* Eredmény:
Magyarország-Svájc 6-4 (1-1, 2-2, 3-1)
*​*
*
* Csütörtökön a vendégek hosszabbításos mérkőzésen 6-5-re nyertek.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Az MLSZ kiemelten támogatja a Campus Olimpiát*
2011. 07. 19. 21.00​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*Július 20-21-én harmadik alkalommal kerül sor a debreceni Campus Olimpia kispályás labdarúgó tornájára.*​ 
A Debrecenben sorra kerülő eseményt a négynapos Campus Fesztivál részeként rendezik meg. A két nap során 28 egyetemi campus képviseletében mintegy 300 játékos lép pályára, az eseményt ebben az évben a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség kiemelten támogatja.
A versenyeken határon túli magyar egyetemek csapatai is részt vesznek, többek között a Nagyváradi Állami Egyetem és a Nagyváradi Partium Keresztény Egyetem labdarúgói.
- Az egyetemi labdarúgás eddig is Grassroots programunk része volt - mondta az mlsz.hu-nak Őze Tibor Grassroots menedzser. - A kiemelkedő bajnokságokat rendező egyetemeket harmadik éve támogatjuk tárgyi eszközökkel, csakúgy, mint az évente megrendezett Debreceni Campus Olimpiát. Az idei évtől az egyetemi labdarúgás stratégiai fontosságú összetevője lett Grassroots programunknak, ezért döntöttünk a közös rendezés mellett. A felsőoktatási intézményekben nem mindenhol kötelező a testnevelés, a campusok helyi bajnokságai ugyanakkor rendszeres testmozgást biztosítanak a felsőoktatás hallgatói részére.​ 
- A labdarúgás további népszerűsítése érdekében az egyetemi hallgatók labdarúgása rendkívül fontos számunkra, jelenleg is hosszú távú stratégiai együttműködés kialakításán dolgozunk az MLSZ és az Egyetemi és Főiskolai Sport Szövetség között.​ 
Három területen, öt plusz egyes kispályás labdarúgásban, férfi futsalban és női futsalban szeretnénk minél több felsőoktatási hallgatót bevonni a rendszeres labdarúgó tevékenységbe - tette hozzá Őze Tibor.
​*Copa América: Luis Suárez duplájával jutott döntőbe Uruguay*


*Peru és Uruguay játszotta a Copa első elődöntőjét. A gól nélküli első félidő után az uruguayi Luis Suárez öt perc alatt kétszer is betalált, és innen Peru már nem tudott fordítani.*

*PERU–URUGUAY 0–2 (0–0)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Hatalmas hibák akadályozták meg a Vidi-bravúrt*​ 


​ 
2011.07.20 22:19​ 

*A Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében a Videoton hazai pályán 3-2-re legyőzte a Sturm csapatát, de 4-3-as összesítéssel az osztrák gárda jutott tovább.*​ 
A Videoton kezdett lendületesen, előbb Mitrovics szabadrúgása, majd Sándor lövése után kellett védenie az osztrákok kapusának. A fehérváriak diktálták az iramot az első negyedórában, a terveknek megfelelően gyors gólra pályázott a hazai csapat. A Sturm csapatában Szabics volt aktív, a magyar támadó a bal oldalon többször is zavart okozott a Vidi védelmében. A 20. percben Nagy lövése volt veszélyes, majd öt perc múlva egy tizenhatoson belüli kezezés borzolta a kedélyeket. A bíró nem ítélt büntetőt a Vidi javára, amely azonban így is előnybe került. A 27. percben Gosztonyi remek kiugratása után Elek tört kapura, majd higgadtan ballal a bal sarokba helyezett. Azonban csak egy percig örülhetett a fehérvári publikum, ugyanis hatalmas védelmi hibát kihasználva Hölzl egalizált. A játékvezető percekig konzultált asszisztensével a gól után, a fehérváriak a partjelző intésére hivatkozva reklamáltak, de végül megadták az osztrák találatot. A 31. percben Sándor a félpályáról kapott csodálatos indítást, remekül átvette, majd a tizenhatoson belülre érve kilőtte a bal alsót. A 37. percben egy szöglet után Feldhofer fejelt, Tujvelről kipattant a labda, a védő pedig közelről a léc alá lőtt. Az első játékrész hosszabbításában újra előnybe került a Vidi: Brachi szabadrúgása gurult el a kapu előterében, a hosszú saroknál Lipták érkezett, és közelről a kapuba talált.​ 
A második játékrész elején kiegyenlített játék alakult ki, mindkét csapat óvatosabb lett a szünet után. Hazai oldalon egy Gosztonyi-lövés volt veszélyes, míg a magyar kapu előtt Feldhofer fejese okozott zavart, Tujvel bravúrral hárított. A Videoton az osztrákok tizenhatosa előtt kissé elbizonytalanodott, míg Szabicsék nem erőltették a támadásokat. A 62. percben a jobb oldalon Nagy vett lendületet, de megkerülős csele kudarcba fulladt. A 70. percben Polonkai indult be az üres területre a bal oldalon, kapta a labdát, majd az alapvonalról visszapasszolt, középen Sándor érkezett, de mellé lőtt. A 74. percben Brachi beadása elszállt a védők között, a túloldalon egyedül hagyott Gosztonyi lábáról viszont messzire pattant a labda. A magyar bajnok egyre görcsösebben támadott, de a kapu előtt rendre rossz megoldást választottak a fehérvári játékosok. A 81. percben Nikolicsot rúgták fel a tizenhatos előtt, az ígéretes szabadrúgást Brachi lőtte jól, de a Sturm kapusa szögletre hárított. A Vidi derekasan harcolt a hajrában, de nem volt esélye ledolgozni hátrányát, a fehérváriak nyertek, de búcsúztak a sorozattól.​ 
*Bajnokok Ligája, 2. selejtezőkör, visszavágó:*
*Videoton-Sturm Graz 3-2*
Székesfehérvár
v.: Alekszandar Sztavrev (macedón)​ 
*Videoton:* *Tujvel - Brachi, Lipták, Horváth, Héctor Sánchez - Nagy D., Mitrovic, Sándor Gy. (Nikolics, 76.), Elek (Polonkai, 65.), Gosztonyi (Walter Lee, 79.) - Alves*​ 
*Sturm Graz:* Gratzei - Standfest, Feldhofer, Burgstaller, Pürcher (Popkhadze, 46.) - Wolf (Ehrenreich, 83.), Weber, Koch, Hölzl - Szabics (Kienast, 46.), Muratovic​ 
*gól:* *Elek (27.), Sándor (32.), Lipták (45.),* illetve Hölzl (29.), Feldhofer (39.)​ 
*sárga lap: *Alves (30.), Lipták (57.), illetve Wolf (35.), Pürcher (45+1.), Gratzei (71.), Standfest (75.)​ 
*Tj.:* *a Sturm 4-3-as összesítéssel.*​ 

*Európa Liga - Mindhárom magyar csapat idegenben a továbbjutásért*​ 

*



*


*Mindhárom magyar csapat idegenbeli visszavágón próbálja kiharcolni csütörtökön a továbbjutást a labdarúgó Európa Liga selejtezőjének 2. fordulójából. Az első meccsen 2-1-re diadalmaskodott FTC a norvég Aalesund, a múlt héten egyformán 1-1-re végzett Paks és Kecskemét pedig a szintén norvég Tromsö, illetve a kazah Aktobe vendégeként lép pályára.*​ 

Prukner László, a fővárosiak vezetőedzője szerint a fegyelmezett játék lehet a siker titka:
"Nem szabad olyan helyzetet teremtenünk, hogy pontrúgásokkal veszélyeztessenek a norvégok. Az első mérkőzésen is ilyen szituációból kaptunk gólt. Fegyelmezetten kell játszanunk - fogalmazott a csapat honlapján a szakember, hozzátéve ugyanakkor, hogy a műfüves pálya gondot okozhat tanítványainak. - Erre nem lehet felkészülni. Kedd délelőtt ugyan Budaörsön speciális talajon edzettünk, de egyetlen tréning nem elég ahhoz, hogy megszokjuk ezt a felületet."
A bajnoki ezüstérmes Paksnak és a kupagyőztes Kecskemétnek (a két csapat éppen egymással csapott össze az NB I múlt hétvégi, első fordulójában, s a meccs a tolnaiak 3-2-es sikerével zárult)egyformán bravúrra lenne szüksége a továbblépéshez.
"Felkészültünk, bár a sorozatmeccsek miatt nem sok időnk volt erre. - mondta a klub honlapján Kis Károly, a paksiak mestere. - A Tromsö játékosai már az első meccsen bizonyították, hogy erősek, gyorsak, és a klasszikus skandináv stílus mellett képesek a kombinatív játékra is. Ahhoz, hogy meglegyen a bravúr, száz százalékot kell nyújtanunk, mindenkinek a tudása legjavát kell adnia. Fontos, hogy ne legyen olyan periódus a mérkőzésen, amikor ők uralják a játékot, illetve minél kevesebb ilyen szakasz legyen."
A legnehezebb helyzetben talán a Kecskemét van, amely egyrészt egy több ezer kilométeres utazás után lép pályára Kazahsztánban, másrészt várhatóan rekkenő hőség és fanatikus helyi drukkerek várnak rá, a háromórás időeltolódásról már nem is beszélve. Az együttes játékosai szerint a legfontosabb az, hogy a találkozó első húsz percét átvészeljék kapott gól nélkül, s ha ez sikerül, talán meglehet a továbbjutás.

_*A múlt pénteki sorsolás alapján a Ferencváros a litván Suduva és a svéd Elfsborg párharcának győztesével, a Paks a skót Heartsszal, a Kecskemét pedig az orosz Alanyija Vlagyikavkazzal mérkőzhetne a 3. selejtezőkörben. Az FTC és a Paks otthon, a Kecskemét pedig idegenben kezdené következő párharcát jövő csütörtökön.*_​


*A magyar csapatok programja:*
*csütörtök:*​ 
*Aktobe (kazah)-Kecskemét 17 ó (az első mérkőzésen 1-1)*
*Aalesund (norvég)-Ferencváros 19 ó (1-2)*
*Tromsö (norvég)-MVM Paks 19 ó (1-1)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Magyar focibravúr: a PAKS kiütötte a Tromsőt!*

*A magyar bajnoki ezüstérmes 3-0-ra nyert norvég ellenfele otthonában, így továbbjutott az Európa Liga selejtezőjének harmadik körébe.*


*



*

A mérkőzés előtt nem sokan fogadtak volna a paksiakra, hiszen Kis Károly együttese hiába szerezte meg a magyar bajnokság előző kiírásában a második helyet (valamint a Ligakupát is elhódította a kizárólag magyar futballistákat foglalkoztató tolnai alakulat), a norvég Tromsö együttese az előzetes latolgatások alapján azért jóval esélyesebbnek számított a nemzetközi szintérre most először kilépő hazai kiscsapatnál.
Egy hete Pakson a norvégok szereztek vezetést, de sikerült egyenlíteni, így az 1-1-es döntetlen után a Tromsö számára a norvégiai műfüvön egy 0-0-s döntetlen is elég lett volna a továbbjutáshoz.
Az első tíz percben többször is dolga akadt a Paks kapuját örző Csernyánszkinak, de sikerült megúszni kapott gól nélkül a norvég próbálkozásokat. A Paks sem volt rest előre merészkedni, Kiss Tamás lövése nem sokkal kerülte el a hazai kaput. A Tromsönek leginkább szögletekre futotta, nem mondható, hogy sok komoly lehetőséget kialakítottak volna, de mivel a Paks sem talált be, gólnélküli döntetlennel vonultak a csapatok a félidei pihenőre.
A második játékrészt valószínűleg soha nem felejtik el a Paks szurkolói, csapatuk ugyanis igazi bravúrt hajtott végre a norvégok ellen. Az 59. percben Kiss megszerezte a vezetést a magyar bajnoki ezüstérmesnek: a jó helyzetben lévő támadó elől tisztázni akaró védő a kapufára emelt, a kipattanót viszont bepasszolta a Paks játékosa (a kapufát ekkor is érintette a játékszer).
Nem sokkal később Böde lőtt kapufás gólt, már 2-0-ra vezetett a Paks együttese, így szinte kézzel fogható közelségbe került a továbbjutás.
Valószínűleg a norvégok sem tudták, hogy mi történt velük, az utolsó tíz perchez közeledve Kiss lekapcsolt egy rossz hazaadási próbálkozást, majd kilőtte a jobb alsót.
Az eredmény nem változott, a Paks idegenben 3-0-ra verte norvég ellenfelét, és továbbjutott az Európa Liga selejtezőjének harmadik körébe, ahol majd a skót Hearts lesz az ellenfele.

*Tromsö, 4000 néző, Vezette: Yildirim (török)*

*Tromsö (norvég) - Paksi FC 0-3 (0-0)
*_Továbbjutott a Paks, 4-1-es összesítéssel. _

*Tromsö: *Malmkvist - Norbye, Björck, Ciss, Yndestad - M. Andersen (Jama, 66.), Kara, R. Jenssen, Drage - Abdellaoue (S. Möller, 65.), Nyström (R. Johansen, 54.). Vezetőedző: Högmo Per-Mathias

*Paks:* Csernyánszki - Heffler T., Éger, Fiola, Báló - Sifter, Sipeki - Bartha, Böde, Vayer (Magasföldi, 78.) - Kiss T. Vezetőedző: Kis Károly

*Gólszerzők: *Kiss T. (59., 77.), Böde (62.)
*Sárga lap:* Éger (35.), Bartha (76.), Böde (87.)
*Piros lap:* -​
*Európa Liga - Gól nélküli döntetlennel esett ki a Kecskemét*
2011. 07. 21. 20.04 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Kiesett a nemzetközi kupaporondon ezúttal debütáló Kecskeméti TE a labdarúgó Európa Liga selejtezőjének 2. fordulójában, miután a csütörtöki visszavágón gól nélküli döntetlent ért el a kazah Aktobe vendégeként, így a rivális 1-1-es összesítéssel, idegenben szerzett góllal jutott a következő körbe.
*​*
*
Az Aktobe a következő körben az orosz Alanyija Vlagyikavkaz együttesével találkozik.

* Európa Liga-selejtező, 2. forduló, visszavágó:
Aktobe (kazah)-Kecskeméti TE 0-0
*--------------------------------
Centralnij Stadion, 5000 néző, v.: Bojko (ukrán)

* sárga lap:* Avercsenko (93.), illetve Gyurcsó (12.), Savic (45+4.), Alempijevic (53.), Mohl (73.), Radanovic (78.)

*Továbbjutott: az Aktobe 1-1-es összesítéssel, idegenben szerzett góllal

* * Aktobe:
-------
Szigyelnyikov - Csicsulin, Primus, Szmakov, Kenzsiszarjev - Kostic, Logvinyenko (Szemjonov, 79.), Mane, Hajrullin, Maletic (Avercsenko, 92.) - Djilasz (Liszenkov, 75.)

* * Kecskeméti TE:
--------------
Ribánszki - Alempijevic, Balogh B., Radanovic, Mohl - Cukic (Dosso, 84.), Ebala (Bertus, 84.), Savic - Gyurcsó (Litsingi, 72.), Tököli, Foxi

* Az első félidőben az Aktobe játszott mezőnyfölényben, de a kecskemétiek stabilan védekeztek, s elsősorban gyors ellentámadásokból próbáltak veszélyeztetni - kevés sikerrel.

A folytatásban sem változott a játék képe, annak ellenére a hazaiak irányítottak, hogy a Kecskemétnek kellett volna gólt szereznie a továbbjutáshoz. A kazah csapat közelebb állt a győzelemhez, de végül a hazaiaknak a gól nélküli döntetlen is megfelelt.



*Percekre volt a Fradi a továbbjutástól, de kiesett*​*A Ferencváros együttese idegenben 3-1-re kikapott a norvég Aalesund vendégeként, így 4-3-as összesítéssel búcsúzott az EL-selejtezőtől.*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 22)

*Európa Liga - Eredmények*​*A labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 2. fordulójának csütörtöki visszavágóin: ​*
*EL-selejtező, 2. forduló, visszavágók:
*​*
*
*Bnei Jehuda (izraeli)-Sant Julia (andorrai) 2-0
Továbbjutott: a Bnei Jehuda, kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel.
*​*
**Varazdin (horvát) - Iskra-Stal (moldovai) 3-1
Tj: a Varazdin, 4-2-es összesítéssel.*​*​**Vorszkla (ukrán)-Glentoran (északír) 3-0
Tj: a Vorszkla, kettős győzelemmel, 5-0-ás összesítéssel.
*​*
*
*Sarajevo (bosnyák)-Örebro (svéd) 2-0
 Tj: a Sarajevo, 2-0-ás összesítéssel.
*​*
**Dinamo Tbiliszi (grúz)-Llanelli (walesi) 5-0
Tj: a Dinamo Tbiliszi, 6-2-es összesítéssel.*​*​**AEK Larnaca (ciprusi)-Floriana (máltai) 1-0
 Tj: az AEK Larnaca, kettős győzelemmel, 9-0-ás összesítéssel.
*​*
*
*Spartak Trnava (szlovák)-KF Tirana (albán) 3-1
Tj: a Spartak Trnava, 3-1-es összesítéssel.*
* 
Salzburg (osztrák)-Liepajas (lett) 0-0
**Tj: a Salzburg, 4-1-es összesítéssel.*​*​**Gagra (grúz)-Anorthoszisz (ciprusi) 2-0
**Tj: az Anorthoszisz, 3-2-es összesítéssel*

*Lokomotiv Szófia (bolgár)-Metalurg Szkopje (macedón) 3-2
Tj: a Lokomotiv Szófia, 3-2-es összesítéssel
*​*
**
Midtjylland (dán)-TNS (walesi) 5-2​**Tj: a Midtjylland, kettős győzelemmel, 8-3-as összesítéssel.
*​*
*
*Zilina (szlovák)-KR (izlandi) 2-0
Tj: a KR, 3-2-es összesítéssel.
*​*
**Thun (svájci)-Vllaznia (albán) 2-1
Tj: a Thun, 2-1-es összesítéssel.
*​*
*​*​**Európa Liga - Az Elfsborg várhat a Ferencvárosra*


*



**
A svéd Elfsborg hazai környezetben 3-0-ra nyert a litván Suduva ellen a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 2. fordulójának csütörtöki visszavágóján, így a következő körben a Ferencvárossal találkozhat - amennyiben a magyar bajnoki bronzérmes továbbjut.
*​*
*
Az elmúlt években a svéd együttes többször is összekerült már magyar csapattal: 2007-ben a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében búcsúztatta a Debrecent, 2009-ben pedig a Szombathelyi Haladást ütötte ki az Európa Ligában.

* EL-selejtező, 2. forduló, visszavágók:
*​*
**Elfsborg (svéd)-Suduva (litván) 3-0
Továbbjutott: az Elfsborg, 4-1-es összesítéssel.*​*
Irtis Pavlodar (kazah)-Rusztavi (grúz) 0-2
Tj: a Rusztavi, 3-1-es összesítéssel.

Mika (örmény)-Valerenga (norvég) 0-1
 Tj: a Valerenga, kettős győzelemmel, 2-0-ás összesítéssel.

Gaz Metan (román)-KuPS (finn) 2-0
 Tj: a Gaz Metan, 2-1-es összesítéssel.

Vojvodina (szerb)-Vaduz (liechtensteini) 1-3
Tj: a Vaduz, 3-3-as összesítéssel, idegenben szerzett több góllal.

Ventspils (lett)-Sahtyor Szoligorszk (fehérorosz) 3-2
 Tj: a Ventspils, 4-2-es összesítéssel.

Hazar (azeri) - Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 0-0
Tj: a Maccabi Tel-Aviv, 3-1-es összesítéssel.

Levadia (észt)-Differdange (luxemburgi) 0-1
Tj: a Differdange, 1-0-ás összesítéssel.

Sheriff (moldovai)-Zeljeznicar (bosnyák) 0-0
Tj: a Zeljeznicar, 1-0-ás összesítéssel

Honka (finn)-Ha:cken (svéd) 0-2
 Tj: a Ha:cken, kettős győzelemmel, 3-0-ás összesítéssel.

Qarabag (azeri)-EB/Streymur (feröeri) 0-0
Tj: az Qarabag, 1-1-es összesítéssel, idegenben szerzett góllal.
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*A FIFA is gyászolja Bicskei Bertalant*

<RIGHT> 






*Joseph Blatter, a FIFA elnöke dr. Csányi Sándornak címzett levelében nyilvánított részvétet.*

A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó-szövetség első embere a FIFA és a nemzetközi futballcsalád nevében levélben biztosította együttérzéséről a magyar futballtársadalmat Bicskei Bertalan volt szövetségi kapitány halála kapcsán.
Joseph Blatter a levélben megemlékezett a *múlt héten elhunyt* kiváló szakember labdarúgó- és edzői pályafutásának legnagyobb sikereiről, köztük az 1984-es ifjúsági Európa-bajnoki címről, a Budapesti Honvéddal szerzett bajnoki aranyról, illetve a külföldi munkáiról.

*Joseph Blatter azzal zárta levelét, hogy szavai reményei szerint valamelyest enyhíteni tudják Bicskei Bertalan családjának, szeretteinek, barátainak, valamint egykori tanítványainak gyászát.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Kispesti gólparádé Szombathelyen*


<RIGHT>






*Megszerezte első szezonbeli győzelmét a Budapest Honvéd, miután 4-2-re nyert Szombathelyen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 2. fordulójának szombati játéknaján. A Haladás eddigi mérlege: két vereség.*


*Haladás Sopron Bank-Budapest Honvéd 2-4 (1-2)*
---------------------------------------------
Szombathely, 3500 néző, V: Szilasi
*gólszerzők: Tóth P. (24.), Kenesei (51., 11-esből), illetve Danilo (16., 35., mindkettőt 11-esből), Novák (64.), Lovric (71.)* 
*kiállítva:* *Horváth A. (85.)*
*sárga lap:* *Nagy II G. (16.), Iszlai (63.), illetve Abass (59.), Akassou (66.) *

*Haladás:*
*--------*
*Rózsa - Schimmer, Guzmics, Nagy II G. (Kovács I. a szünetben), Tóth P. - Rajos (Irhás 74.), Molnár - Nagy I G. (Ugrai 70.), Sluka, Iszlai - Kenesei*

*Honvéd:*
*-------*
*Kemenes - Debreceni, Botis, Lovric, Novák - Németh N. (Horváth A. 57.), Akassou, Abass, Tchami - Danilo (Hidi 83.), Délczeg (Sekulic 57.)*

Az esőtől felázott, mély talajú pálya ellenére remek első félidőt vívtak a csapatok. A kezdeti kiegyenlített játék után a Haladás ragadta magához a kezdeményezést, ám egy 11-esből mégis a Honvéd szerzett vezetést. Lüktetett a játék, a vasiak kapujukhoz szegezték ellenfelüket, ám hiába egyenlítettek, a Honvéd - immáron másodszor - ismét büntetőből szerzett vezetést.


A 2. félidőt a Haladás kezdte jobban, hamar egyenlített, támadásban maradt, ám két védelmi hibából rövidesen kétgólos előnyt szerzett a fővárosi alakulat. A hajrában Horváth A. kaszálta el Kovács Istvánt, ám az így tíz főre fogyó vendégekhez sem tudott közelebb férkőzni a szombathelyi csapat


*Labdarúgó NB I - Ismét nyert a Győr, továbbra is gól nélkül az Újpest*





*


A házigazda Győr 1-0-ra nyert az Újpest ellen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 2. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, s ezzel idénybeli második győzelmét aratta. A vendégek egyelőre pont és rúgott gól nélkül állnak.
*​*
*​*Győri ETO FC-Újpest FC 1-0 (0-0)
*--------------------------------
Győr, 3000 néző, V: Solymosi
* gólszerző: Pilibaitis (53.)
* *  sárga lap: Fehér Z. (42.), illetve Dvorschák (23.), Lázár (55.)

* * Győr:
 -----
Stevanovic - Takács Á., Djordjevic, Fehér Z., Völgyi - Pilibaitis (Windecker 85.) - Trajkovic, Ji-Paraná - Koltai, Simon A. (Aleksidze 67.), Dudás (Dinjar 76.)

* * Újpest:
 -------
Balajcza - Szokol, Dvorschák, Wilson, Pollák - Simon K. (Balogh B. 57.), Markovic (Popovics a szünetben), Egerszegi, Böőr (Bognár 73.) - Kabát, Lázár

* * Az első félidőben az ETO játszott veszélyesebben, egy esetben Pilibaitis lövése a kapufán csattant.
A szünet után változatos, küzdelmes játékban a hazaiak egy gólt szereztek és ezzel begyűjtötték a három pontot*

*Labdarúgó NB I - Maric duplájával újabb pápai siker*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Pápa hazai környezetben 2-0-ra legyőzte a Siófok együttesét a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 2. fordulójának szombati játéknapján. A hazaiak mindkét találatát Goran Maric szerezte, a szerb támadó múlt héten az Újpest otthonában is győztes gólt lőtt.
*​*
*

*OTP Bank Liga 2. forduló*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-BFC Siófok 2-0 (0-0)
*-------------------------------------------
Pápa, 2200 néző, v.: Takács 
*gólszerző: Maric (47., 78.)
sárga lap: Farkas A. (17.), Nagy S. (35.), illetve Fejes (33.), Haraszti (72.)

* * Pápa:
 -----
Szűcs L. - Nagy S. (Tóth G. 73.), Dlusztus, Totadze, Présinger - Farkas A., Ganugrava - Puri (Quintero 60.), Maric, Lovrencsics (Varga G. 81.) - Ferenczi

* * Siófok:
 -------
Milinte - Kiss Zs., Lengyel, Fehér Zs., Fejes - Lattenstein (Horváth A. 78.), Tusori, Kecskés, Melczer - Huszák (Haraszti 53.), Farkas J. (Horváth B. 81.)

* Támadó szellemben kezdett a hazai csapat, ám az első félidőben csak egy komoly helyzetet tudott kidolgozni.

* A második játékrészben Maric mesteri szabadrúgásával megszerezte a vezetést a Lombard, ez megnyugtatta a hazai csapatot és egyre több támadást vezettek, majd Maric ismét szabadrúgásból eldöntötte a mérkőzést.
*​*
*​*Két perc alatt döntött a DVSC*


_* <RIGHT> *_
_*



*_


_*Az OTP Bank Liga 2. fordulójának pénteki játéknapján a DVSC-TEVA a ZTE FC otthonában gyűjtötte be a három pontot.*_


*ZTE FC - DVSC-TEVA 0-2 (0-0)*
Vezette: Szabó Zsolt (Kispál Róbert, ifj. Tóth Vencel)
*Gólszerző: Kulcsár a 77., Yannick a 79. percben*

 A ZTE kezdte jobban a mérkőzést, az első negyedórában többször is közel járt a gólszerzéshez, ám lehetőségei kimaradtak. A folytatásban átvették az irányítást a vendégek, de erejükből csak érvénytelen gólra futotta a szünetig. A második félidőben is a Debrecen irányított, majd a 77. percben megszerezte a vezetést is: Adamo Coulibaly beadása után Kulcsár Tamás lőtt kapura, a labda egy védőn megpattanva jutott a hálóba (0-1). Két perccel később eldöntötte a három pont sorsát a DVSC, Rezes László átadása után Yannick 7 méterről vette be Vlaszák Géza kapuját (0-2).

* A hajrában a ZTE már nem tudott újítani, így a vendégek második meccsüket is megnyerték a szezonban, a hazaiak pedig továbbra is pont nélkül állnak.*​

​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Diósgyőri bravúr az Albert Stadionban*

<RIGHT> 



*


Az újonc Diósgyőr a 38. perctől emberhátrányban futballozva 1-1-es döntetlent harcolt ki az előző szezonban bronzérmes Ferencváros otthonában a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 2. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*​*
*
Prukner László alakulatának ez a második döntetlenje, míg a Diósgyőrnek már négy pontja van.

* OTP Bank Liga, 2. forduló:
Ferencváros-Diósgyőri VTK 1-1 (1-0)
*----------------------------------------
Albert Stadion, 6400 néző, v.: Garcia Miqel (chilei)
*gólszerzők: Abdi (4.), illetve Luque (68.)
 sárga lap: Andrezinho (66.), Grúz (67.), illetve Abdouraman (30.), Gallardo (34., 38.), Menougong (58.)
kiállítva: Gallardo (38.), Pál (84.)

* *Ferencváros:
---------------
Ranilovic - Fülöp, Grúz, Otten, Balog - Andrezinho (Somalia, 75.), Maróti (Józsi, 68.), Lisztes (Tóth B., 57.), Junior - Oláh, Abdi

*_* Diósgyőr:
-----------
Rados - Vadász, Budovinszky, Gal, Gohér - Gallardo, Abdouraman, Lippai, Luque (Dobos, 90.)- Menougong (Carreno, 59.), Seydi (Pál, 59.)

*_ A Ferencváros az első támadásából gólt szerzett: a visszatérése óta először pályára lépő Lisztes egy kiváló passzal szolgálta ki a találatot jegyző Abdit. Ezt követően a hazaiak szinte teljesen visszaálltak, így a vendégek irányították a játékot. A Diósgyőr nem tudott egyenlíteni, bár Menougongnak nem sok hiányzott, gyönyörűen ollózott a kapuba, ám a játékvezető les miatt nem adta meg a találatot. A 38. percben emberelőnybe került a Ferencváros: Gallardo négy percen belül két sárgát gyűjtött be, így a piros-fehérek nyári "sztárigazolása" mehetett zuhanyozni.
A két szurkolótábor az első tíz percben "néma" volt, ezzel tiltakoztak az Országgyűlés által elfogadott, sporthuliganizmussal kapcsolatos törvény ellen.
A fordulást követően, a szakadó esőben már sokkal inkább a létszámfölényben futballozó Ferencváros akarata érvényesült, ám a zöld-fehérek nem tudtak komoly helyzetet kialakítani. Úgy tűnt, fárad a Diósgyőr, inkább pontrúgásokat követően veszélyeztetett, de ez is elég volt ahhoz, hogy egyenlítsen: Luque csavart be mesterien egy szabadrúgást, igaz, úgy tűnt, Ranilovic háríthatta volna a lövést. A 84. percben a csereként beállt Pált is kiállította a játékvezető, de a Diósgyőr kilenc emberrel is pontot szerzett az Albert Stadionban.

*Kaká marad Madridban*

<RIGHT> 



*


Spanyol lapértesülés szerint a 2011/12-es idényben is a Real Madrid labdarúgója lesz a brazil Kaká.
*​*
*
"Nagyon fontosak számomra ezek a napok, keményen dolgozom, sokat tréningezek. De ami a legjelentősebb, az edzőm is bízik bennem. Mou azt mondta, számít rám ebben a szezonban. - nyilatkozta a dél-amerikai légiós a Marca című spanyol sportnapilapnak. - A klubvezetés ezt megerősítette, én pedig szeretném meghálálni ezt a bizalmat."

Egy hónapja azt írták a spanyol lapok, hogy José Mourinho vezetőedző nem tart igényt az aranylabdás futballistára és a nyári átigazolási időszak során eladják.

* A játékost 2009 nyarán 70 millió euróért vették meg az AC Milantól, amellyel gyakorlatilag mindent (bajnokság, Bajnokok Ligája) megnyert.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*Közel félmillió eurót kap Dzsudzsák után a Debrecen*


<RIGHT> 



*


A klub számításai szerint mintegy 450-500 ezer eurót kap a Debrecen az orosz Anzsi Mahacskalától egykori labdarúgója, a nyáron Oroszországba szerződött Dzsudzsák Balázs nevelési költségeként.
*​*
*
Szima Gábor klubelnök kedden a piros-fehérek hivatalos honlapján elmondta: a nemzetközi átigazolási szabályzat rögzíti, hogy az az egyesület, amely egy játékost 12 és 23 éves kora között nevelt, költségtérítésre jogosult.

_* "Dzsudzsák Balázs 13-tól 21 éves koráig volt a DVSC játékosa. Bár nem tudjuk a pontos vételárat, számításaink szerint mintegy 450-500 ezer euró illeti meg a DVSC-TEVA-t, amit az átigazolás megtörténte után 30 napon belül kell megkapnia a klubnak"*_ - fogalmazott az elnök. 

*Hozzátette: mivel 12 és 13 éves kora között Dzsudzsák a Nyíradony játékosa volt, így ők is részesülnek nevelési költségből, ahogyan a középpályást 21 és 23 éves kora között foglalkoztató holland PSV Eindhoven is.
*​ 
*Hertha-Real - Ronaldo kétszer annyit ér, mint az egész Hertha*


* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Cristiano Ronaldo kétszer annyit ér, mint az egész Hertha - ez is jelzi, hogy Berlinben óriási az érdeklődés a Real Madrid szerda esti vendégszereplése iránt. A 18 órakor kezdődő találkozót a Duna Tv élőben közvetíti.
*​*
*A csaknem 75 ezer jegy már hetekkel ezelőtt elkelt a híres berlini Olimpiai Stadionba, ahol Ronaldo és társai Dárdai Pál volt csapatával, a Hertha BSC-vel mérik össze erejüket. A berliniek magyar kedvence immár csak a nézők között lehet jelen, ha a klubtól nem is, a profi labdarúgástól ugyanis az elmúlt szezon végén elbúcsúzott.
Jose Mourinho edző csapata az előzetes forgatókönyv szerint jön és megy, illetve a kettő között lejátssza a Hertha elleni mérkőzést. A pénzszerzés céljából világkörüli úton tartózkodó spanyolok alig néhány órával a találkozó előtt érkeznek a német fővárosba, ahonnan a kilencven perc után szinte rögtön tovább is repülnek. A turné első állomása az Egyesült Államok volt, és Németország után rögtön Nagy-Britannia - a második ligás Leicester City -, majd Kína következik. A világkörüli út összesen 28 napos, és Berlin annak rövid állomása csak. 
A rendkívüli érdeklődés ellenére számos Hertha-szurkoló vetette fel azt a kérdést, hogy kedvenc klubja miként tudja a világ egyik legjobb együttesének tartott Real Madridot vendégül látni. A kérdés különösen időszerű annak fényében, hogy a berlinieket - akik a Bundesliga második osztályában eltöltött egy év után a tavaszi szezon végén jutottak vissza a legjobbak közé - aligha veti fel a pénz, és igazolni is csak olyan labdarúgókat tudtak, akiknek szerződése korábbi klubjaiknál lejárt. Nem így a Real, amely az új szezonra készülve eddig 55 millió euróért vásárolt új játékosokat. A klub ennek ellenére pénzszűkében szenved, és ez az oka a történetében szinte példátlannak számító, mostani pénzszerző körútnak.
Ronaldo, Casillas, Higuain, Özil és a többiek berlini fellépését ily módon - természetszerűen - nem a vendéglátók finanszírozzák, hanem a TSP (The Sport Promoter) ügynökség, amellyel mindkét klub már régóta kapcsoltban áll. A hírek szerint a madridi együttes vendégszerepléséért 1 millió eurót kap, de a Hertha sem kerül ki vesztesen a "buliból". A berlini kék-fehérek állítólag 150 ezer eurót kasszíroznak. A gázsit a TSP fizeti, csak úgy, mint a mérkőzés minden költségét, de a bevételek is az ügynökség zsebébe kerülnek. Ha úgy tetszik, nem is barátságos találkozóról, hanem üzleti vállalkozásról van szó. 

_*A figyelem középpontjában a 26 éves Cristiano Ronaldo áll, játéka azonban nem szászszázalékosan biztos. A szerződés szerint a Real Madrid ugyanis arra vállalt kötelezettséget, hogy sztárjainak legkevesebb 70 százaléka pályára lép, de hogy közülük ki, az Mourinhótól függ. Mindenesetre Berlinben óriási csalódást okozna, ha a portugál csillag, akinek piaci értékét 90 millió euróra tartják - az egész Herthaé 45 millió euró alatt marad - legalább egy félidőn keresztül nem lenne ott az Olimpiai Stadion zöld gyepén.
*_​_*
*_A Real az elmúlt időszakban szinte minden évben - és ugyancsak nem ingyen - játszott barátságos mérkőzést Németországban, és a legnagyobb sztárok szinte mindig pályára léptek: 2010-ben tizenegyes-rúgásokkal győzte le a Bayern Münchent, 2009-ben pedig 5-0-ra verte a Dortmundot. 2008-ban 1-1-es döntetlent játszott az Eintracht Frankfurttal, 2007-ben pedig 3-0-ás vereséget szenvedett a Hannovertől.

* A berlini szurkolók most abban reménykednek, hogy kedvenceik a telt ház előtt szárnyakat kapnak, és "hannoveri mintára" legyőzik a királyi gárdát. De azért egy héttel később - a Bundesliga nyitányakor - a Nürnberget is.

*​*
*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*Juhász Roland konfliktus nélkül szeretne távozni az Anderlechttől*
2011. 07. 30. 00.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Konfliktus nélkül kíván távozni a belga Anderlecht labdarúgócsapatától Juhász Roland, ha jelenlegi klubja meg tud egyezni a skót Glasgow Rangers-szel.
*​*
*
A magyar válogatott védő a La Libre Belgique című brüsszeli napilap pénteki számában megjelent interjúban beszélt erről. 
Emlékeztetett arra, hogy eddig hat évet töltött a brüsszeli sztárcsapatban. Hangoztatta: amíg ott játszik, teljes egészében e klub sikerének szenteli magát. Egyetlen problémája sem volt a csapatnál - szögezte le.
Juhász Roland úgy vélte ugyanakkor, hogy új kihívásra, levegőváltozásra van szüksége, mégpedig kifejezetten sportolói szempontból (nem pedig anyagi okokból). Hozzátette: ezt tartja az utolsó pillanatnak ahhoz is, hogy még "nagy átigazolásban" lehessen része. Úgy fogalmazott: ha módja van rá, szívesebben távozna most, mint az idény közepén, vagy jövő nyáron.


*Megerősítette, hogy a legkomolyabb érdeklődő iránta a skót csapat. Úgy vélte, a Rangers talán tud olyan új ajánlatot tenni, amelyről meg tudnak egyezni az Anderlechttel.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*Vb-selejtezők: brutális csoportban a magyar válogatott*

*

*​ 

*Hollandia, Törökország és Románia is egy csoportba került a magyar válogatottal a 2014-as világbajnokság selejtezőin.*​ 
*Kedvezőbb sorsolásban reménykedett a magyar válogatott azok után, hogy Egervári Sándor együttese felküzdötte magát a 3. kalapba. Ehhez képest pokoli csoportba kerültünk: Hollandia, Törökország, Románia, Észtország és Andorra lesz a mieink ellenfele. Hollandiát már az Eb-selejtezőkről jól ismerhetjük, két mérkőzésen kilenc gólt rúgtak a mieinknek; a török válogatottban olyan játékosok szerepelnek, mint Arda Turan és Nuri Sahin, míg a románok a negyedik kalap talán legerősebb csapata.*
*A 9 európai selejtezőcsoportból a győztesek kijutnak a brazíliai tornára, míg a nyolc legjobb csoportmásodik megküzd a rájátszásban: az oda-visszavágós párharcok négy győztese jut tovább. A többi csoport közül a legizgalmasabbnak a spanyolok és a franciák versenyfutása ígérkezik az I jelű ötösben, az E és a G jelű csoportot azonban elfogadtuk volna a magyar csapatnak is...*​ 
*Világbajnoki selejtezők, európai zóna*​ 
*A-csoport: Horvátország, Szerbia, Belgium, Skócia, Macedónia, Wales**
B-csoport: Olaszország, Dánia, Csehország, Bulgária, Örményország, Málta
C-csoport: Németország, Svédország, Írország, Ausztria, Feröer-szigetek, Kazahsztán*​*
D-csoport: Hollandia, Törökország, MAGYARORSZÁG, Románia, Észtország, Andorra​

E-csoport: Norvégia, Szlovénia, Svájc, Albánia, Ciprus, Izland
F-csoport: Portugália, Oroszország, Izrael, Észak-Írország, Azerbajdzsán, Luxemburg
G-csoport: Görögország, Szlovákia, Bosznia-Hercegovina, Litvánia, Lettország, Liechtenstein
H-csoport: Anglia, Montenegró, Ukrajna, Lengyelország, Moldova, San Marino
I-csoport: Spanyolország, Franciaország, Fehéroroszország, Grúzia, Finnország​​​​*​

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*​ 



 

*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 3. fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:*​ 

_*Győri ETO FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0*_
_*szombat:*_
_*Budapest Honvéd - Vasas-Híd 17:30 ó*_
*Budapest Honvéd - Vasas-Híd 4-0 (2-0)*​ 

*Pécsi MFC-ZTE FC 19 ó*
_*BFC Siófok-Újpest FC 19 ó*_
_*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Videoton FC 20 ó*_​ 

*vasárnap:*
*Diósgyőri VTK-Kecskeméti TE 16 ó*
*DVSC-TEVA - Ferencváros 18 ó*
*MVM Paks-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 19 ó*​ 
*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri ETO 3 3 - - 4-1 9 pont *
*2. DVSC-TEVA 2 2 - - 7-2 6 *
_*3. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2 2 - - 3-0 6 *_
*4. Pécsi MFC 2 2 - - 3-1 6 *
*5. Diósgyőri VTK 2 1 1 - 5-2 4 *
*6. Videoton FC 1 1 - - 4-0 3 *
*7. Kecskeméti TE 2 1 - 1 6-3 3 *
*8. Budapest Honvéd 2 1 - 1 5-4 3 *
*9. MVM Paks 2 1 - 1 3-6 3 *
*10. Ferencváros 2 - 2 - 3-3 2 *
*11. Kaposvári Rákóczi 2 - 1 1 2-6 1 *
*12. BFC Siófok 1 - - 1 0-2 0 *
*Újpest FC 2 - - 2 0-2 0 *
*14. Vasas-Híd 2 - - 2 3-7 0 *
*15. Haladás Sopron Bank 3 - - 3 2-6 0 *
*16. ZTE FC 2 - - 2 1-6 0 *​ 
*korábban:*
*1. forduló (július 15-17.):*
Budapest Honvéd-Győri ETO FC 1-2, Kaposvári Rákóczi-Ferencváros 2-2, MVM Paks - Kecskeméti TE 3-2, Diósgyőri VTK-ZTE FC 4-1, Pécsi MFC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0, Újpest FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 0-1, DVSC-TEVA – Vasas-Híd 5-2, BFC _*Siófok-Videoton FC - augusztus 17-re halasztva*_​ 

*2. forduló (július 22-24.):*
ZTE FC - DVSC-TEVA 0-2, Vasas-Híd - Pécsi MFC 1-2, Lombard Pápa Termál FC-BFC Siófok 2-0, Haladás Sopron Bank-Budapest Honvéd 2-4, Győri ETO FC-Újpest FC 1-0, Videoton FC-MVM Paks 4-0, Ferencváros-Diósgyőri VTK 1-1, Kecskeméti TE-Kaposvári Rákóczi 4-0​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*OTP Bank Liga: döntetlennel hanglt az EL-re a Paks*


<RIGHT> 






*Az Európa Liga selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójában érdekelt Paks 1-1-es döntetlent játszott vasárnap a vendég Pápával a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 3. fordulójában.*

*MVM Paks-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-1 (0-1)
*​*
*Paks, 2000 néző, V: Böcskei

* gólszerzők:* *Vayer (53.), illetve Maric (29.)
* *sárga lap:* Sipeki (29.), illetve Rása (20.), Dlusztus (34.), Maric (41.), Ferenczi (45.)
* Paks:
*_Csernyánszki - Heffler T., Éger, Fiola, Szabó J. - Sifter, Sipeki (Vayer a szünetben ) - Heffler N., Nagy I. (Böde a szünetben), Magasföldi (Kiss T., 66.) - Hrepka_
*Pápa:
*_Szűcs L. - Rása, Dlusztus, Totadze, Présinger - Ganugrava, Farkas A. - Lovrencic, Maric (Quintero, 89.), Puri - Ferenczi I. (Germán, 92.)_
A Pápa sokkal lendületesebben futballozott az első félidőben, különösen az előző fordulóban a Siófok ellen duplázó és az idényben már három találatnál járó Maric játszott nagy kedvvel. Sokáig azonban kimaradtak a jobbnál jobb vendéghelyzetek, aztán jött Maric, és egy szép támadás végén megszerezte a vezetést. Az Európa Ligában vitézkedő Paksnak nem sok momentuma akadt, mindent elmond az első játékrészről, hogy Szűcs Lajosnak talán ha egyszer kellett játékba avatkoznia.

*A második félidőben "bedobta" pihentetett kulcsembereit Kis Károly, és Vayer nem sokkal beállása után egyenlített is. Feljavult a Paks játéka, de ez kevésnek bizonyult a győzelemhez.*


*OTP Bank Liga: Az FTC sem akasztotta meg otthon a Debrecent*








*A Debrecen vasárnap hazai pályán 1-0-ra legyőzte a Ferencvárost a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 3. fordulójának rangadóján, ezzel továbbra is százszázalékos teljesítménnyel, jobb gólkülönbségének köszönhetően vezeti a tabellát.*

* Eredmény, 3. forduló:
DVSC-TEVA - Ferencváros 1-0 (1-0)
*​*
*Debrecen, 10 000 néző, V: Iványi

*gólszerző*: *Bódi (45.)
* * sárga lap: *Coulibaly (44.), illetve Abdi (62.), Felix (78.), Balog Z. (91.)

* DVSC:
Novakovic - Nikolov, Simac, Mészáros, Korhut - Bódi, Varga J., Szakály P. (Ramos 85.), Rezes (Dombi 76.) - Kulcsár (Yannick 59.), Coulibaly*

* Ferencváros:
Ranilovic - Csizmadia, Grúz, Otten, Junior - Lisztes (Balog Z. 73.), Maróti, Andrezinho (Tóth B. 57.) - Oláh, Felix, Abdi (Somalia 66.)*

Nagy iramban, de igazi helyzetek nélkül telt el a mérkőzés első fele. A szünet előtti utolsó percben Bódi hatalmas szabadrúgásgóllal szerzett vezetést a hazaiaknak.
A 2. félidőben a Ferencváros mindent megtett az egyenlítésért, ám a debreceni védelem végig a helyén volt és minden alkalommal magabiztosan szabadított fel. A vártnál kevésbé látványos játékot hozott az összecsapás, amelyen a Debrecen két ziccert is elhibázott vezetését követően.

* Az Országgyűlés által elfogadott, sporthuliganizmussal kapcsolatos törvény elleni tiltakozásként az első tíz percben egyik szurkolótábor sem biztatta kedvenceit a telt házas rangadón.*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Főszerepben a támadójáték*
2011. 08. 03. 02.15


<RIGHT> 






*A szeptemberi Eb-selejtezőre készülő női U19-es válogatott kedden zárta kétnapos telki edzőtáborozását. *

Augusztusi mérkőzései előtt a hét elején kétnapos edzőtáborozáson vett részt az Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő női U19-es válogatott. Turtóczki Sándor szövetségi edző az összetartás végén így értékelte az mlsz.hu-nak az elvégzett munkát:
- Hétfőn délelőtt egy rövid technikai edzést tartottam, majd délután a szélről, középről és mélységből induló támadások gyakorlásán volt a hangsúly. Igyekszünk egy tudatos támadó futballt kialakítani a lányokkal, emellett fontosnak érzem a labdatartás gyakorlását is. Kedden a támadásvezetéseket gyakoroltuk hat a négy ellen. Sajnos három játékos kisebb sérülést szenvedett, így csak tizenöten tudtak részt venni a mai edzésen. Jól dolgoznak a futballisták, meg vagyok velük elégedve, de szükség is van a fegyelmezett munkára, hiszen már csak egy hónap van hátra az Eb- selejtezőtornáig.

A szeptemberben megrendezendő portugáliai Eb-selejtezőtorna előtt álló együttes augusztus 10-én felkészülési mérkőzést játszik Ausztriával, majd szintén augusztusban Szerbiával és Romániával is találkozik.
Az őszi selejtezőkön kimondottan erős ellenfelek várnak a mieinkre, a házigazda portugálok mellett Írország és Izrael válogatottjával kerültünk egy csoportba.

*Az edzőtáborozáson résztvevő női U19-es válogatott keret:*

*Kapusok: *
*Aschenbrenner Réka (Ferencvárosi TC)
Dömsödi Petra (Gizella VSE)*

*Védők:*
*Sándor Zita (Ferencvárosi TC)
Beke Adrienn (Ferencvárosi TC)
Tatai Krisztina (MTK Hungária FC)
Vidács Krisztina (Taksony Bíró-Kert SE)
Pinczi Anita (MTK Hungária FC)
Balogh Henrietta (1. FC Femina)*

*Középpályások:*
*Mosdóczi Evelin (Ferencvárosi TC)
Gyöngyösi Alexandra (MTK Hungária FC)
Sőke Zita (SFAC- Hotel Saphir Sopron)
Csiszár Henrietta (Ferencvárosi TC)
Gaál Szabó Beáta (MTK Hungária FC)
Jakab Kata (MTK Hungária FC)
Nagy Dóra (Viktória FC Szombathely)*

*Támadók: *
*Palkovics Nóra (MTK Hungária FC)
Szabó Boglárka (Taksony Bíró-Kert SE)
Bereczki Orsolya (Ferencvárosi TC)*
​*Gera Zoltán a WBA játékosa lett*
2011. 08. 03. 04.14 


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*A magyar válogatott csapatkapitánya kettő plusz egy évre írt alá a birminghami klubhoz.*

A West Bromwich Albion megállapodott Gera Zoltánnal, a magyar válogatott csapatkapitányával, aki így három év után visszatér a birminghami együtteshez. Gera 2004-ben a WBA-nél kezdte meg angliai pályafutását, és egészen 2008-ig futballozott a csapatban, majd a Fulhamhez szerződött, ahol éppen az elmúlt hetekben járt le a szerződése.

*A futballista és a WBA közös szerződése 2013 nyaráig szól, de kölcsönös elégedettség esetén további egy évvel hosszabbíthatnak a felek.*

*A magyar válogatott támadója jelenleg bokaműtétje után lábadozik, ezért augusztus 10-én nem léphet pályára az Izland elleni felkészülési mérkőzésen.
*​*
*​*​**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Bajnokok Ligája - Hatalmas csatában jutott tovább az Odense*
2011. 08. 03. 08.08

<RIGHT> 



*


A dán Odense óriási küzdelemben egy góllal nyert a görög Panathinaikosz vendégeként a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 3. fordulójának keddi visszavágóján, így továbbjutott a következő körbe.
*​*
*

 * Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező, 3. forduló, visszavágó*

*Bajnokok ága:
*​*
**Shamrock Rovers (ír)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 0-2 (0-1)
* Továbbjutott: a Köbenhavn kettős győzelemmel, 3-0-s összesítéssel.
​
* Nem bajnokok ága:
**Panathinaikosz (görög)-Odense (dán) 3-4 (1-1)
*  Tj.: az Odense 5-4-es összesítéssel.

 * korábban:
Bajnokok ága:
*​*
**BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Ekranas (litván) 3-1 (2-1)
* *Tj.: a BATE Boriszov 3-1-es összesítéssel.*​*
​*​*  a szerdai program:
 Bajnokok ága:
*​*
*
_*Malmö (svéd)-Glasgow Rangers (skót) (az első mérkőzésen: 1-0) 19 ó
*Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)-APOEL (ciprusi) (0-0) 20:15
Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-Rosenborg (norvég) (1-0) 20:15
Wisla Krakow (lengyel)-Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár) (2-1) 20:30
*Sturm Graz (osztrák)-Zestafoni (grúz) (1-1) 20:30
*Maribor (szlovén)-Maccabi Haifa (izraeli) (1-2) 20:45
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-HJK Helsinki (finn) (2-1) 20:45
Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Genk (belga) (1-2) 20:45
_​_
_
* Nem bajnokok ága:
*​*
*_Rubin Kazany (orosz)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) (2-0) 18 ó
Vaslui (román)-FC Twente (holland) (0-2) 19:45 
FC Zürich (svájci)-Standard Liege (belga) (1-1) 20:15 
*Trabzonspor (török)-Benfica (portugál) (0-2) 20:45
*_​_*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Teljes kerettel edzett a válogatott*
2011. 08. 09. 02.12

<RIGHT> 






*Az Izland elleni felkészülési mérkőzésre készülődő magyar válogatott hétfőn délután már teljes csapattal edzett Telkiben.*

A ma délelőtti edzésen még voltak hiányzók, de délután Korcsmár Zsolt is befutott Norvégiából, így a keret minden tagja együtt gyakorolhatott Telkiben. Az edzés elején a válogatott tagjaival tréningeztek három Vas megyei árvaház fiataljai, akik életre szóló élményekkel lettek gazdagabbak a bő negyedóra alatt, míg együtt futballozhattak Dzsudzsák Balázsékkal.
A gyakorlást a kisebb sérüléssel bajlódó Pintér Ádám és Lázár Pál fél óra után befejezte, de a szakmai stáb bízik benne, hogy a holnapi edzésen már mindketten teljes értékű munkát végezhetnek.
A mai napi programban szerepelt egy "médiafélóra" is, amely során a futballisták az újságírók rendelkezésére álltak. Az mlsz.hu kérdésére az utólag meghívott Lázár Bence elmondta: bár klubcsapatával, a pont nélkül álló Újpesttel egyelőre nem volt sikerélményben része a szezonban, a válogatottban ez aligha látszik majd meg a teljesítményén.
- A klubcsapatommal rosszul kezdődött a szezon, még gólt sem tudtunk szerezni a bajnokságban, ezért érthetően nem a legjobb a hangulat Újpesten. Ez azonban aligha befolyásolja válogatottbeli játékomat, sőt, éppen a meghívó, valamint az ezzel járó környezetváltozás az, ami feldobott, és felpörgethet a mérkőzésre. Egy napja vagyok a keretben, még ismerkedem a játékostársakkal, de eddig nagyon jól érzem magam a csapatban - fogalmazott Lázár.
Fehér Zoltán, a győriek védője sikerélmények terén éppen ellenkezőleg áll, az ETO négy forduló után hibátlan teljesítménnyel vezeti az OTP Bank Liga tabelláját.
- Lázár Bencével ellentétben én éppen abból meríthetek erőt, hogy a bajnokság kiválóan kezdődött számunkra, négy meccs után száz százalékos mérleggel állunk az élen a tabellán. Először vagyok válogatott, ezért engem a legkevésbé sem befolyásol, hogy csak felkészülési mérkőzést játszunk Izland ellen. Ha lehetőséget kapok, mindent ki kell adnom magamból, mert csak akkor lehet esélyem arra, hogy bennragadjak a válogatott keretében.

A keret pamplonai légiósa, Vadócz Krisztián egyelőre a felkészülés szakaszában jár klubcsapatában, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy formája elmaradna a többiekétől - ezt az edzőmérkőzéseken nyújtott jó teljesítménye is bizonyítja.
- Úgy érzem, jól sikerült az alapozás, az Osasunával eddig remek eredményeket értünk el a felkészülés alatt, és szerencsére én is tevékeny szerepet játszottam a sikerekben. Kemény erőpróba lesz az Izland elleni mérkőzés, mert ellenfelünk fizikailag erős játékosokból áll, éppen ezért stílusa nagyban hasonlít a svédekéhez. Bár a szezon elején járunk, szerintem nem kell attól tartani, hogy úgynevezett idény eleji formában játszunk a szerdai meccsen - fogalmazott a középpályás.
Juhász Roland speciális helyzetben várja az Izland elleni mérkőzést, mert azon az Eb-selejtezőn, amelynek ez a mostani meccs a főpróbája, ő eltiltás miatt nem léphet pályára. Miután a svédek elleni találkozón nem játszhat, elképzelhető, hogy szerdán is csak csereként kap szerepet a találkozón.

- Mindig szívesen jövök a válogatottba, mert nagyon jó társaság alakult ki az elmúlt hónapokban, és jó találkozni a többiekkel. Erre sajnos ritkán van lehetőségünk, ezért minden alkalom eseményszámba megy.

* Az izlandiak játékerőben nem közelítik meg a svédeket, de játékstílusban jókora a hasonlóság, ugyanúgy tipikus északi futballt játszanak, illetve jó felépítésű játékosok alkotják a keretét, akik kellemetlen ellenfelek tudnak lenni.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Magyar Kupa: elkészült a második forduló sorsolása*
2011. 08. 10. 04.42​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetségben elkészítették a Magyar Kupa 2. fordulójának sorsolását. Ebben a körben már a másodosztályú csapatok is bekapcsolódnak a küzdelmekbe.*​ 
*A forduló hivatalos játéknapja: 2011. augusztus 14. (vasárnap), 17 óra.*​ 
*A Magyar Kupa 2. fordulójának párosítása:*​ 
Répcelaki SE - Soproni Vasutas SE
Tanakajdi TC - Jánossomorja SE
Celldömölki VSE - Kapuvári-Sárvár továbbjutója
Badacsonytomaj-Tapolca - Gyirmót FC
Iszkaszentgyörgyi KSE - Győri ETO II
Révfülöpi NKSE - Győrszemere KSK
Szany SE - FC Ajka
Bajcs SE - Veszprém FC
Töltéstava SE - Lombard Pápa TFC II
Ikrény-Úrkút továbbjutója - Duna FC Tatabánya
Balatonkeresztúr-Bmáriafürdő - ZTE II
Kentaur Sprint ASC - Balatonlelle SE
Ócsárdi SE - Bajai LSE Kalo-Méh
Bólyi SE - Bonyhád VLC
PVSK - Kaposvári Rákóczi II
Kiskorpád SE - Kozármisleny
Bölcskei SE - Dunaújváros PASE
Sárosd NKSC - Paksi FC II
Aba Sárvíz FC - Harta SE
Szászberek SE - Restart-Ceglédi VSE
Kecskeméti TE II - Szolnoki MÁV
Nagyiváni KSE - Nagykőrösi Kinizsi Törtel
Békéscsabai Jamina SE - Szeged 2011
M Foci Kft - Békéscsaba 1912 Előre
Tisza Volán SC - Orosháza FC
II. Rákóczi Ferenc SE - Balmazújváros Sport
Terem SE - Kazincbarcikai BSC FC
Tiszakanyári SE - Mezőkövesd-Zsóry
Bököny KSE - Putnok VSE
FC Tiszaújváros - Nyíregyháza Spartacus
Kispalád SC - Aszaló SE
Tiszalúc NSE - DVSC -DEAC
Aszód FC - Egri FC
Felsőtárkány - Budaörs
Szécsény VSE - REAC
Tarnaleleszi Romacsillagok - Újpest FC „B”
Velence SE - BKV Előre
Gödöllői SK - Budapest Honvéd-MFA
Csákvári TK - FTC II
Diósdi TC - MTK Budapest
Csepel FC Kft. - Videoton FC-Puskás Akadémia
Újbuda Kft. - SZTK-ERIMA
Rákosmente KSK - Vecsés FC
Ferencvárosi FC - Dunakanyar-Vác


*Labdarúgó NB I - Október 22-én FTC-Újpest, a 8-17. forduló programja*
2011. 08. 10. 18.35 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetségben (MLSZ) elkészítették az OTP Bank Liga 8-17. fordulójának órára lebontott menetrendjét: a 13. körben sorra kerülő Ferencváros-Újpest rangadót október 22-én 15 órától rendezik az Albert Stadionban.
*​*
*
*8. forduló:
* -----------
* szeptember 9., péntek:
*BFC Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó

* szeptember 10., szombat:
*Újpest FC-Pécsi MFC 15 ó
Videoton FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 19 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó
Kecskeméti TE - Vasas-Híd 19 ó

* szeptember 11., vasárnap:
*MVM Paks-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
Ferencváros-ZTE FC 18 ó

*9. forduló:
 -----------
 szeptember 16., péntek:
*Diósgyőri VTK-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó

*szeptember 17., szombat:
*Vasas-Híd - Videoton FC 15 ó
ZTE FC - Kecskeméti TE 16 ó
Budapest Honvéd-Újpest FC 17:30 ó
Pécsi MFC-BFC Siófok 19 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 19 ó

* szeptember 18., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - MVM Paks 16 ó
Győri ETO FC-Ferencváros 18 ó

*10. forduló:
 ------------
szeptember 23., péntek:
*Videoton FC-ZTE FC 18 ó

*szeptember 24., szombat:
*Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó
Újpest FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó
MVM Paks FC-Pécsi MFC 18 ó
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Vasas-Híd 18 ó


*szeptember 25., vasárnap:
*Kecskeméti TE-Ferencváros 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 18 ó

* 11. forduló:
 ------------
 szeptember 30., péntek:
*Győri ETO FC - Kecskeméti TE 18 ó

* október 1., szombat:
*Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 15 ó
Vasas-Híd - Újpest FC 17:30 ó
Pécsi MFC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó
ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-BFC Siófok 18 ó


*október 2., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
Ferencváros-Videoton FC 18 ó

* 12. forduló:
* ------------
* október 15., szombat:
*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 15 ó
Videoton FC - Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Pécsi MFC 18 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
MVM Paks-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó
BFC Siófok - Vasas-Híd 18 ó


* október 16., vasárnap:
*Újpest FC-ZTE FC 16 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Ferencváros 18 ó

*13. forduló:
 ------------
október 21., péntek:
*Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó

*október 22., szombat:
*Ferencváros-Újpest FC 15 ó
Vasas-Híd - MVM Paks 15 ó
ZTE FC-BFC Siófok 17 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Kecskeméti TE - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 17:30 ó

*október 23., vasárnap:
*Győri ETO FC-Videoton FC 16 ó
Pécsi MFC - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó

* 14. forduló:
* ------------
* október 28., péntek:
*Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó

* október 29., szombat:
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 15 ó
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 17 ó
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 17 ó
Újpest FC - Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó


* október 30., vasárnap:
*DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 16 ó
BFC Siófok-Ferencváros 18 ó

*15. forduló:
* --------------
* november 4., péntek:
*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 ó


* november 5., szombat:
*Budapest Honvéd-Pécsi MFC 15 ó
Vasas-Híd - Diósgyőri VTK 15 ó
Kecskeméti TE - BFC Siófok 16 ó
ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó


* november 6., vasárnap:
*Videoton FC-Újpest FC 16 ó
Ferencváros-MVM Paks 18 ó

* 16. forduló:
 ------------
november 18., péntek:
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Újpest FC 18 ó

*november 19., szombat:
*Videoton FC-BFC Siófok 15 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-Pécsi MFC 16 ó
ZTE FC-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
Kecskeméti TE - MVM Paks 16 ó
Győri ETO FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó


* november 20., vasárnap: 
*Vasas-Híd - DVSC-TEVA 16 ó
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó

*17. forduló:
 ------------
 november 25., péntek:
*Budapest Honvéd-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó

*november 26., szombat:
*DVSC-TEVA - ZTE FC 15 ó
BFC Siófok-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 16 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Kecskeméti TE 16 ó
Pécsi MFC - Vasas-Híd 16 ó
Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 17:30 ó


* november 27., vasárnap:
*MVM Paks-Videoton FC 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Ferencváros 18 ó


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Így kezdünk Izland ellen*​ 
*Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány kihirdette a mai, Izland elleni felkészülési mérkőzés kezdőcsapatát.*​ 



 
A keret két sérültje,* Lázár Pál *és* Pintér Ádám* nem vállalhatja a játékot a 19 óra 45 perckor kezdődő találkozón, ezért Egervári Sándornak változtatnia kellett eredeti tervein az összeállítást illetően.​ 
*A mieink kezdőcsapata a következő lesz:*​ 
*Bogdán Ádám - Varga József, Lipták Zoltán, Korcsmár Zsolt, Laczkó Zsolt - Vadócz Krisztián, Elek Ákos - Koman Vladimir, Hajnal Tamás, Dzsudzsák Balázs - Rudolf Gergely.*​ 
*"A most megadott csapat az első félidőre vonatkozik, a szünetben szeretnék több poszton cserélni. Természetesen a győzelem a legfontosabb számunkra a mérkőzésen, ugyanakkor már gondolnunk kell a svédek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre, ezért lényeges, hogy egyes posztokon több futballistát is kipróbáljunk a mérkőzésen" - nyilatkozta a szövetségi kapitány. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Zoran Spisljak az Újpest új vezetőedzője*





*


A szerb Zoran Spisljak lett az Újpest FC labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője.

*​*
*A korábban Herczeg András segítőjeként a Debreceni VSC-nél dolgozott trénert szerda délután mutatták be hivatalosan a lila-fehér klub székházában.
Spisljak a délelőtt menesztett Mészöly Gézát váltja a kispadon, s hároméves szerződést kötött a jelenleg pont nélkül a tabella 15. helyén szerénykedő együttessel.
"A klub történelme és tradíciói miatt nagyon büszke vagyok arra, hogy lehetőséget kaptam az Újpestnél" - mondta a 46 éves, vajdasági születésű szakember. "Örülök, hogy azonosan gondolkodunk Leo Beenhakker sportigazgató úrral, és legfontosabb feladatunk a modern futball meghonosítása. Az eddig történteket le kell zárni, az már a múlt, jó játékkal eredményeket kell elérnünk, s remélem, hogy így minél több szurkoló visszatér majd a Megyeri útra."
Spisljak a DVSC-vel 2009-ben és 2010-ben bajnoki címet, 2008-ban és 2010-ben Magyar Kupa-győzelmet ünnepelhetett. 
Bartha Csaba, az Újpest FC ügyvezetője kiemelte, hogy a csapat célja változatlan, a tabella első 5-6 helyének valamelyikén szeretne végezni.

_*"Nehéz döntés volt meneszteni Mészöly Gézát, akinek az eddig elvégzett munkáját és a profi hozzáállását egyaránt nagyon tisztelem" -* mondta Beenhakker._

_* "Kedden hosszasan beszélgettünk Zorannal, és mivel a gondolkodásunk azonos, hamar egyértelművé vált, hogy jelenleg ő a legmegfelelőbb ember az Újpest számára."
*_​_*
*_
* Az új edzővel vasárnap, a Kaposvári Rákóczi otthonában szerepel először az Újpest.*


*Magyar-szovjet "visszavágó" a telki FociFesztiválon*
2011. 08. 10. 18.08


<RIGHT> 



*


Az 1986-os magyar és szovjet válogatott is összecsap augusztus 27-én a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) telki edzőközpontjában sorra kerülő FociFesztiválon.
*​*
*
_Az 1986-os mexikói világbajnokságon a Szovjetuniótól elszenvedett 6-0-ás vereség 25. évfordulóján újra összeáll az eddigi utolsó magyar nemzeti tizenegy, amelyik kivívta a vb-részvételt. _Emellett a nézők ismét láthatják 1996-os atlantai olimpián szerepelt csapatot, továbbá Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány bemutató edzését is.
A fesztiválon minden, labdarúgáshoz kapcsolható szakág megjelenik, a gombfocitól kezdve a futsalon, a csocsón és a freestyle-on át egészen a strandfociig. A legügyesebbek 11-es rúgó és dekázóversenyben is kipróbálhatják magukat. Az eseményen valamennyi klubnak, szakágnak és akadémiának külön sátra lesz, ahol a rajongók találkozhatnak kedvenceikkel. A szervezők hagyományteremtő céllal hozták létre a FociFesztivált, amely minden évben vendégül lát egy másik sportágat, s idén a sakkra esett a választás.

_ A rendezvényre 500 forint lesz a belépő, a befolyó összeget pedig jótékony célra ajánlják majd fel. Az érdeklődők a Széll Kálmán térről indított buszjáratokkal is eljuthatnak a helyszínre.
_​ 
_ 
​_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Magyar válogatott - Négygólos győzelem Izland ellen*
2011. 08. 11. 02.53

<RIGHT> 



*


A svédek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szerda este 4-0-ás győzelmet aratott Izland felett a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezett barátságos mérkőzésen.
*​*
*
A magyar válogatott ötödik Izland elleni hazai fellépésén is veretlen maradt: a mostani sikerrel négy győzelem és egy döntetlen a mérlege a szigetországiak ellen Budapesten.
Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány Korcsmár Zsolt személyében újoncot is avatott.

*Eredmény:
Magyarország-Izland 4-0 (2-0)
*-----------------------------

Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 12 ezer néző, v.: Wolfgang Stark (német)

*gólszerzők: Koman (32.), Rudolf (45.), Dzsudzsák (59.), Elek (88.)
*
* sárga lap:* Hreidarsson (51.)

* Magyarország:
-------------
Bogdán – Varga J., Lipták (Juhász, a szünetben), Korcsmár, Laczkó (Halmosi, 84.) – Elek, Vadócz (Priskin, a szünetben) – Koman, Hajnal (Koltai, 76.), Dzsudzsák (Czvitkovics, 86.) – Rudolf 

* *Izland:
-------
Magnússon – Saevarsson (Adalsteinsson, 74.), Hreidarsson (Helgason, 68.), Sigurdsson (Valgardsson, 52.), Jónsson – Gudmundsson, Gunnarsson (Fjóluson, 66.), Gíslason, Bjarnason – Gudjohnsen (Smarason, 84.), Helguson (Finnbogason, a szünetben)

* A magyar szövetség a találkozó előtt búcsúztatta el a tavaly visszavonult 58-szoros válogatott Lipcsei Pétert.
Az első tíz percben mindkét kapu előtt alakultak ki veszélyes helyzetek, a magyarok először Hajnal szabadrúgásánál, majd Rudolf pörgetésénél találhattak volna az izlandi hálóba. Utóbbi esetben Magnússon kapusnak szerencséje is volt, vetődés közben kapott bele a magyar csatár kissé alacsonyra sikeredett emelésébe. Ezután a 30. percig inkább a mezőnyben folyt a küzdelem, a színvonal is csökkent, kapkodóvá vált a játék, majd Koman a 32. percben egy 20 méteres átlövéssel megszerezte a vezetést a hazaiaknak. A szünet előtti utolsó percben a leshatárról induló Rudolf kapott remek kiugratást, s a kimozduló kapust kicselezve az üres kapuba gurított megduplázva a magyar előnyt.
A második játékrész óriási hazai helyzettel indult, majd Hajnal indította jó ütemben az elmélázó izlandi védők közül kilépő Dzsudzsákot, aki magabiztosan lőtt a kapus mellett a hálóba. A folytatásban is több lehetőséget alakítottak ki a magyarok, Bogdánnak mindössze egyszer kellett komoly védést bemutatnia, a hajrában ráadásul Elek is betalált. Az eredmény összességében tükrözte az erőviszonyokat, Egervári Sándor tanítványai megérdemelten nyerték meg a találkozót.

Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:
* "Örülünk az eredménynek, időnként jól is játszottunk, különös tekintettel arra, hogy sok játékos a felkészülés közepén jár. Az, hogy a mai mérkőzésen mutatott teljesítmény pontosan mennyit ér, majd az Eb-selejtezőkön kiderül".

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Címvédésre készül a magyar válogatott*
2011. 08. 12. 06.00 <RIGHT> 








*A magyar strandlabdarúgó-válogatott hétvégén Linzben lép homokra egy négy csapatos nemzetközi tornán.*

A Nemzeti Strandlabdarúgó Liga és a Nestea Grand Prix-sorozat küzdelmei ugyan befejeződtek az elmúlt hétvégén, a legjobb hazai strandfocisták számára azonban még nem ért véget az idény. Válogatottunk ugyanis ismét meghívást kapott a hagyományos linzi nemzetközi tornára, ahová címvédőként utazik, hiszen tavaly a cseheket és a házigazda osztrákokat egyaránt simán legyőzve az első helyen végzett.
A viadal hasonlóan kezdődik számunkra idén is (reméljük, az eredményt tekintve is), hiszen a szombati elődöntőben 16.30-tól megint a cseh együttes lesz az ellenfelünk, a másik ágon egy órával korábban osztrák-német presztízscsatát rendeznek.

*Vasárnap a bronzmérkőzés 18, a döntő pedig 19 órakor kezdődik.*


* Válogatott keret:*
* Kapusok:*

*Kácsor István (Bonyhád BFC)*
*Tasselmájer Adrián (Bonyhád BFC)*

*Mezőnyjátékosok:*

*Badalik Szabolcs (Borsod Volán)*
*Berkes László (Gyöngyösi FBSK)*
*Smeló Dávid (Gyöngyösi FBSK)*
*Forgács Dániel (Gyöngyösi FBSK)*
*Hajlinger Balázs (Gyöngyösi FBSK)*
*Ábel Péter (Gyöngyösi FBSK)*
*Besenyei Ferenc (Goldwin Pluss)*
*Fekete Viktor (Goldwin Pluss)*
*Takács Renátó (Siófok BSC)*
*Jaksa Péter (Bonyhád BFC)
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Bizottsági határozatok*








*Az MLSZ fellebbviteli-, illetve fegyelmi bizottsága csütörtöki ülésén az alábbi határozatokat hozta.*

Az MLSZ fellebbviteli bizottsága csütörtöki tanácsülésén az MLSZ Fegyelmi Bizottságának (FEB) V-4/2011-12. számú, Szűcs László labdarúgó fegyelmi eltiltásával kapcsolatosan meghozott I. fokú határozatát (amely határozat a FEB IV-239/2010-11. számú határozatát megváltoztatta) helybenhagyja.

* Az MLSZ fegyelmi bizottsága a Magyar Kupa országos főtábla-mérkőzésen a II. félidő 30. percében beszüntetett Ikrény SE - Úrkút SK mérkőzés 3 pontját 3-0-ás eredménnyel a beszüntetésben vétlen Ikrény SE javára igazolja.*

​*Európa Liga - Luxemburgi riválist kapott a PSG Szélesiék helyett*


*



**


A luxemburgi kupagyőztes Differdange csapatával találkozik a francia Paris Saint-Germain a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 4. körében, miután a kontinentális szövetség (UEFA) csütörtökön kizárta az EL-ből Szélesi Zoltán csapatát, a görög Olimpiakosz Voloszt.
*​*
*_ Az uefa.com pénteki híre szerint az előző fordulóban a Volosz által 6-0-s összesítéssel búcsúztatott luxemburgi együttes azért kapott lehetőséget, mert az UEFA - tekintettel a sportszakmai érdekekre - mindenképpen azt akarja, hogy az összes európai kupamérkőzés sorra kerüljön, s egy se maradjon el. A párharc első találkozóját jövő hét csütörtökön, a visszavágót pedig augusztus 25-én rendezik.
Az UEFA a görögországi bundabotrányban játszott szerepe miatt zárta ki az EL-ből a görög együttest, amely a csütörtöki ítélet szerint további három évig nem szerepelhet a nemzetközi kupákban, ám ezt a szankciót öt évre felfüggesztették. A Volosznak jövő hétfőig van lehetősége fellebbezni a döntés ellen._​​* Szélesi csapatát július végén a botrány miatt száműzték az élvonalból Görögországban, ám szerdán a helyi szövetség fellebbviteli bizottsága helyt adott a klub fellebbezésének, és visszavette az együttest a legjobbak közé, igaz, a szezont 10 pont levonással kezdheti meg.
*​*
*​*Labdarúgás: A FIFA örökre eltiltott három magyar bírót *


_*



*_


*Hat bírót, köztük három magyart örökre eltiltott minden futballal kapcsolatos tevékenységtől a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) fegyelmi bizottsága szerdai ülésén.*

Lengyel Kolos, Selmeczi Krisztián és Csák János engedély nélkül működött közre február 9-én az észt-bolgár felkészülési mérkőzésen, a törökországi Antalyában. A bundagyanús találkozó 2-2-es döntetlennel zárult, s valamennyi gól 11-esből született. 
A FIFA mindhármukat örökre eltiltotta minden, a labdarúgással kapcsolatos tevékenységtől hazai és nemzetközi szinten, tehát még adminisztratív feladatot sem vállalhatnak. Az indoklás szerint a bírók megsértették a FIFA Fegyelmi szabályzata 62. cikkelyének 2. bekezdését (passzív korrupció), valamint a 69. cikkely 1. bekezdését (a mérkőzés eredményének szabálytalan befolyásolása). 
A FIFA testülete ugyanilyen büntetéssel sújtott három bosnyák bírót, akik ugyanazon a napon a Lettország-Bolívia barátságos mérkőzésen működtek közre szintén Antalyában, s ugyancsak valamennyi gól büntetőből esett a 2-1-es lett siker alkalmával. 
A magyar bírói hármas engedélyét a hazai szövetség a történtek után azonnali hatállyal felfüggesztette. Itthon mindhárman a BLSZ égisze alatt a Budapest-bajnokságban és az NB III-ban vezettek mérkőzéseket, azaz nem lettek volna jogosultak A-válogatott meccsen közreműködni. 
Június 29-én a Központi Nyomozó Főügyészség és a Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda közös sajtótájékoztatón jelentette be, hogy hét embert őrizetbe vettek a bundabotrány magyarországi vonatkozásában, köztük Lengyel Kolost, Selmeczi Krisztiánt és Csák Jánost. Közülük utóbbi kettő előzetes letartóztatását - a szökés, elrejtőzés és a bizonyítási eljárás megnehezítésének veszélye miatt - a Pesti Központi Kerületi Bíróság október 30-ig meghosszabbította. Lengyel Kolos esetében az előzetes letartóztatást megszüntette a bíróság, és vele szemben lakhelyelhagyási tilalmat rendelt el.

_*Azzal gyanúsítják őket, hogy egy nemzetközi, távol-keleti központból kiinduló szervezet tagjaiként meccseket igyekeztek befolyásolni annak érdekében, hogy ázsiai kötődésű fogadóirodákban sportfogadásokon jelentős nyereményekre tegyenek szert. *_​_​__​_​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Továbbra is hibátlan a Győr*






*


Kétszer is hátrányban volt, mégis győzött szombaton a Vasas ellen a Győr a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában, így az ötödik forduló után is százszázalékos.
*​*
*

*Győri ETO FC - Vasas-Híd 3-2 (1-2)
*----------------------------------
Győr, 3000 néző, V: Fábián
*gólszerzők:* Koltai (24.), Ji-Paraná (59.), Ahjupera (66.), illetve Kulcsár D. (22.), Dajic (26.) 
* sárga lap:* Arsic (58.), Beliczky (89.)

*  Győr:
 -----
Stevanovic - Babic, Djordjevic, Fehér, Völgyi - Pilibaitis - Trajkovic (Kiss M. 90.), Ji-Paraná - Koltai, Aleksidze (Tokody 86.), Dinjar (Ahjupera 64.)

 Vasas:
 ------
Ilizi - Mileusnic, Gáspár, Sütő, Katona (Arsic 27.) - Kulcsár D., Kovács G., Bárányos (Beliczky 78.), Jokic - Dajic (Farkas B. 56.), Simic

* Az első félidő kiegyenlített játékot hozott, a Vasas egy nagy védelmi hiba után szerezte meg második gólját, ezzel vezetett a szünetben.
* A második játékrészben a jól futballozó Győr hét perc alatt megfordította az eredményt, és megérdemelten győzött.
*​*
*


*Labdarúgó NB I - Otthon nyert a Diósgyőr*





*


Kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Diósgyőr a vendég Pápa felett a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga ötödik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.

*​*
*
*Diósgyőri VTK-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-0 (0-0)
*----------------------------------------------
Miskolc, 6000 néző, V: Veizer 
*gólszerzők: Budovinszky (47.), Seydi (78.)
* *kiállítva:* Luque (61.), illetve Tóth G. (40.)
* sárga lap:* Luque (19., 61.), Vadász (51.), Abdouraman (61.), Takács P. (67.), illetve Tóth G. (26., 40.), Ganugrava (61.), Farkas A. (77.) 

* DVTK:
 -----
Rados - Vadász (Takács P. 53.), Gal, Budovinszky, Gohér - Abdouraman - Gallardo, Lippai, Luque - Carreno (George a szünetben), Seydi (Dobos 88.)

 Pápa:
 -----
Szűcs L. - Nagy S. (Quintero 56.), Tóth G., Totadze, Présinger (Varga G. 81.) - Farkas A., Maric, Ganugrava - Lovrencsics, Ferenczi, Puri (Horváth L. 42.)
*​*
**​**Labdarúgó NB I - A Haladás első sikere, továbbra is pont nélkül a ZTE*





*


Megszerezte első győzelmét a Haladás a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában: a szombathelyi csapat a sereghajtó, s továbbra is pont nélküli ZTE felett diadalmaskodott az 5. forduló szombati játéknapján, hazai környezetben.
*​*
*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-ZTE FC 1-0 *

Szombathely, 7000 néző, V: Solymosi 
*gólszerző: Kenesei (70.) 
* * sárga lap:* Irhás (67.), illetve Bogunovic (51.), Bujor (87.)

* Haladás:
 --------
Rózsa - Sluka, Guzmics, Korolovszky, Tóth P. - Nagy I G., Iszlai (Búrány 82.), Kovács I. (Irhás 65.), Halmosi - Kenesei, Vujovic (Orosz 71.)

 ZTE:
 ----
Janic - Kocsárdi, Bogunovic, Bulatovic (Horváth A. a szünetben), Turcsik - Szalai, Kovács Ge., Kamber, Balázs (Kovács Gá. 61.) - Meye (Delic 75.), Bujor*



*Labdarúgó NB I - Már nem százszázalékos, de veretlen maradt a Pécs*





*


Az eddig százszázalékos, újonc Pécs elhullajtotta első pontjait a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában, de a vendég Kecskemét elleni szombati döntetlennel az ötödik forduló után is őrzi veretlenségét.

*​*
*
*Pécsi MFC-Kecskeméti TE 2-2 (2-1)
*---------------------------------
Pécs, 4000 néző, V: Iványi
* gólszerzők: Bajzát (21.), Todorovic (23.), illetve Gyurcsó (36.), Litsingi (85.)
* *sárga lap:* Törtei (44.), Simonfalvi (81.), Todorovic (82.), illetve Koszó (17.), Foxi (81.) 

*Pécs:
 -----
Dibusz - Simonfalvi, Lantos, Todorovic, Törtei - Horváth Zs. (Goia, 55., Marovic, 79.), Scepanovic, Pintér A. - Nagy O., Bajzát (Frőhlich, a szünetben), Gyánó

 Kecskemét:
 ----------
Rybansky - Koszó, Gyagya, Balogh B., Mohl - Bori, Savic, Stokic (Foxi, 55.), Bertus (Ebala, 75.), Gyurcsó - Simon A. (Litsingi, 55.)
*​*
**
​**Vasárnap érkezik Barcelonába Fabregas*





*


Spanyol lapértesülés szerint az Arsenal és az FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapata már megegyezett Cesc Fabregas átigazolásáról és a világbajnok játékos vasárnap érkezik a katalán fővárosba.
*​*
*A Marca című sportnapilap úgy tudja, hogy a futballista hétfő délelőtt átesik az orvosi vizsgálaton, majd délután hivatalosan is bemutatják.
Állítólag a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes katalán klub 30 millió fontot (35 millió euró) fizet Fabregasért, de további 5 millió (6 millió euró) "sikerprémium" is jár az Ágyúsoknak, ha a Barcelona elér meghatározott eredményeket.

* A középpályás 2003-ban szerződött Londonba, s 303 mérkőzésen 57 gólt szerzett az Ágyúsok színeiben.*​*
​**Labdarúgás: Visszavonult a 214-szeres válogatott Birgit Prinz *
2011. 08. 14. 06.30 <RIGHT> 








*Bejelentette visszavonulását a világbajnok Birgit Prinz, aki 214 alkalommal szerepelt a német női labdarúgó-válogatottban.*


_„A futball az egyik legnagyobb szenvedélyem, ezért nehezemre esett lezárni ezt a fejezetet"_ - közölte pénteken a 33 éves játékos. 
Prinz 1994 óta szerepelt a nemzeti csapatban, 128-szor volt eredményes, két vb-t és öt Európa-bajnokságot nyert, kétszer volt olimpiai bronzérmes, és háromszor választották meg a világ legjobbjává. Klubjával, az 1. FFC Frankfurttal kilenc bajnoki és tíz kupaaranyat gyűjtött.
*Nehezemre esett lezárni ezt a fejezetet - mondta a labdarúgó.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A Videoton legyőzésével hibátlan maradt a Debrecen*





*


A Debrecen 2-1-re legyőzte a címvédő Videotont a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 5. fordulójának vasárnapi rangadóján, így továbbra is hibátlan mérleggel vezeti a tabellát.
*​*
*

*OTP Bank Liga, 5. forduló
DVSC-TEVA - Videoton FC 2-1 (1-1)
*--------------------------------- 
Debrecen, 10.000 néző, v.: Kassai 
* gólszerzők: *Kulcsár (3.), Ramos (47.), illetve Novakovic (41., öngól) 
*sárga lap:* Korhut (31.), Bódi (34.), illetve Vaskó (38.), Alves (42.), Lipták (74.), Mitrovic (84.) 

*  DVSC:
 -----
Novakovic - Nikolov, Simac, Mészáros, Korhut - Bódi (Spitzmüller, 65.), Szakály P., Ramos, Rezes (Yannick, a szünetben) - Kulcsár (Szilágyi, 86.) , Nikolic 

  Videoton:
 ---------
Tujvel - Brachi, Vaskó, Lipták (Vasiljevic, 85.), Horváth G. - Mitrovic, Sándor (Nikolics, 79.), Elek - Gosztonyi (Nagy D., 57.), Brandao - Alves

* Már az első percektől kezdve kemény, nyíltsisakos küzdelem folyt a pályán, a felek nem kímélték egymást és magukat sem. Kulcsár hamar vezetést szerzett a hazaiaknak egy pompás emeléssel, ami után inkább a Videoton volt aktívabb a mezőnyben és egy akció végén szerencsés öngóllal egyenlített a címvédő.

Ramos bombagóljával a második félidőben is villámrajtot vett a Debrecen. A folytatásban sem csökkent az iram, a két együttes látványos, küzdelmes csatájából a helyzeteit jobban kihasználó hazaiak kerültek ki győztesen. A látottak alapján a döntetlen igazságosabb lett volna.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Újra magyar strandfutballsiker a Négy Nemzet Tornáját*
2011. 08. 15. 14.30

 <RIGHT> 



*


Megvédte tavalyi bajnoki címét a Linzben rendezett Négy Nemzet Tornáján a magyar strandlabdarúgó-válogatott.
*​*
*
Massimiliani De Celis tanítványai a vasárnapi döntőben a házigazda osztrákokat győzték le 3-3-as rendes játékidő és hosszabbítás után büntetőkkel 7-6-ra.

_* A magyar és az osztrák csapat mellett a cseh és a német válogatott szerepelt a tornán.

*_​_*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Bajnokok Ligája - Szabicsék Kazanyban, Tőzsérék Izraelben*





*


Kedden és szerdán rendezik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 4., utolsó fordulójának első mérkőzéseit, amelyek során a Szabics Imrét foglalkoztató osztrák Sturm Graz az orosz Rubin Kazany, a Tőzsér Dánielt és Köteles Lászlót a soraiban tudó belga Genk pedig az izraeli Maccabi Haifa stadionjában lép pályára.
*​*
*
Az utolsó selejtezőkör tétje a csoportkörbe jutás, igaz, a vesztesek sem búcsúznak az európai kupaporondtól, a párharcokban alulmaradó együttesek ugyanis az Európa Liga főtábláján folytatják szereplésüket.
A keddi játéknap slágermérkőzésén az angol Arsenal fogadja az olasz Udinese alakulatát, s a hazaiak immár egyik eddigi kulcsjátékosuk, az FC Barcelonához igazolt Cesc Fabregas nélkül igyekeznek majd megnyugtató előnyhöz jutni a visszavágóra. Ugyancsak izgalmas találkozót ígér a portugál Benfica holland vendégjátéka: az előző szezonban az EL-ben elődöntőig jutó együttes a németalföldi ezüstérmes Twente otthonában szerepel.
Szerdán a legnagyobb érdeklődés vélhetően a Bayern München Zürich elleni, hazai összecsapását kíséri majd. A német sztárcsapat a Bundesliga előző idényét a harmadik pozícióban zárta, ezért kényszerül selejtezőre, s a szurkolók fejében vélhetően meg sem fordul, hogy a továbbiakban az EL csoportkörében láthatják majd kedvenceiket, akik a mostani szezont sem kezdték túl fényesen.
A mérkőzések mindkét napon egyaránt 20:45 órakor kezdődnek, a visszavágókat jövő kedden és szerdán rendezik. 

* Bajnokok Ligája, selejtező, 4. forduló (az UEFA alapján):
kedd:
-----
Bajnokok ága:
*​*
**FC Köbenhavn (dán)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 20:45
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Sturm Graz (osztrák) 20:45
Nem bajnokok ága:
Arsenal (angol)-Udinese (olasz) 20:45 ó
Olympique Lyon (francia)-Rubin Kazany (orosz) 20:45
FC Twente (holland)-Benfica (portugál) 20:45
*​*
*
* szerda:
* -------
* Bajnokok ága:
Wisla Kraków (lengyel)-APOEL (ciprusi) 20:45
Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)-Genk (belga) 20:45
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-Malmö (svéd) 20:45
Nem bajnokok ága:
Bayern München (német)-FC Zürich (svájci) 20:45 ó
Odense (dán)-Villarreal (spanyol) 20:45

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Prukner László lemondott, Nagy Tamás a megbízott edző*
2011. 08. 17. 07.39

 <RIGHT> 



*


Lemondott posztjáról Prukner László, a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának szakmai igazgatója. A megbízott vezetőedző Nagy Tamás lett, ugyanakkor a klub vezetése egyeztet László Csabával, aki korábban már volt az FTC trénere.
*​*
*
Az FTC-nek az MTI-hez elküldött keddi közleményéből kiderül, hogy a vezetőedzői feladatokat is ellátó Prukner hétfőn este ajánlotta fel lemondását Kubatov Gábornak, az FTC elnökének és Orosz Pálnak, az FTC Zrt. vezérigazgatójának, s ezt a két vezető elfogadta.
"Prukner László hosszú gondolkodás után úgy döntött, hogy ha ezzel a döntésével segíti a Ferencvárost, akkor a saját érdekeit nem helyezi a klub érdekei elé" - olvasható a zöld-fehér egyesület közleményében.
Kubatov Gábor kihangsúlyozta, hogy a Ferencváros rengeteget köszönhet Prukner Lászlónak, aki az elmúlt egy évben szakmai szempontból kimagasló munkát végzett, melynek köszönhetően a Ferencváros újra megmutathatta magát az európai kupaporondon. Az elnök egyúttal sok sikert kívánt a távozó szakembernek, s kiemelte, hogy Prukner az FTC labdarúgásának legnehezebb évében tett tanúbizonyságot mind emberi, mind szakmai kiválóságáról.
Az 50 éves Prukner tavaly júniusban vette át a Ferencváros irányítását, s az előző idényben bajnoki bronzérmet nyert a csapattal. A zöld-fehérek az OTP Bank Liga mostani szezonjában öt forduló után két szerzett ponttal a 13. helyen állnak a tabellán.
"Örülök, hogy több mint egy évet töltöttem a Ferencvárosnál. Majd az utókor eldönti, hogy ez siker volt vagy kudarc - fogalmazott az FTC honlapján a távozó szakember. - Nem bántam meg, hogy tavaly nyáron elvállaltam a csapat szakmai irányítását, itt emberként és edzőként is több lettem. Természetesen minden egyes döntésemért vállalom a felelősséget. Emelt fővel és tiszta lelkiismerettel léptem ki a Ferencváros székházából. Békességgel és szép emlékekkel távozom. Sok sikert kívánok a klubnak és a csapatnak."
A klub kedd este a honlapján jelezte: az FTC elnöke és a labdarúgó-szakosztály vezetője az első tárgyalást követően folytatja az egyeztetéseket László Csabával, és a mai nappal megbízott vezetőedzőnek Nagy Tamást nevezi ki.
László - aki 2004-05-ben már volt a Ferencváros vezetőedzője - a Nemzeti Sport online kiadásának azt mondta: nyitott a felkérésre, és érdekli a lehetőség.

*Az OTP Bank Liga eddigi edzőváltásai:
2011. augusztus 10.: Újpest FC, Mészöly Géza helyett Zoran Spisljak
2011. augusztus 15.: Vasas-Híd, Komjáti András helyett Marijan Vlak
2011. augusztus 16.: Ferencváros, Prukner László helyett ?

*​*
*​


----------



## skory92 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Most megy a Barca-Real. Ha már foci


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Nem bírt a Siófokkal a címvédő Videoton*
2011. 08. 18. 06.20

 <RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő Videoton gól nélküli döntetlent játszott Siófokon a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 1. fordulójából elhalasztott és szerdán pótolt mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
*OTP Bank Liga, 1. fordulójából elhalasztott mérkőzés:
*​*
**BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 0-0
*--------------------------
Siófok, 5000 néző, v.: Farkas Á.
* sárga lap:* Sowunmi (52.), illetve Hector (35.)

*  Siófok:
 -------
Milinte - Mogyorósi, Nyári, Fehér Zs., Kiss Zs. - Haraszti (Lattenstein, 85.), Tusori, Kecskés (Lengyel D., 91.), Melczer - Huszák (Horváth A., 80.), Sowunmi

 Videoton:
 ---------
Tujvel - Brachi, Vaskó, Horváth G., Hector - Mitrovic (Vasiljevic, 56.) - Nagy D., Polonkai, Elek (Sándor, 75.), Walter (Nikolics, 62.) - Alves

* A hazaiak kezdtek jobban az ebben a szezonban első meccsét játszó Sowunminak köszönhetően, ám a folytatás egyértelmű vendégfölényt hozott helyzetekkel, igaz a Siófoknak is akadt lehetősége.
A második játékrész is az elsőhöz hasonlóan zajlott, mindkét együttes előtt adódtak helyzetek, ám ezúttal egyik csapat sem tudott betalálni a másik kapujába, így a vendégek 14 év után továbbra is nyeretlenek a Balaton-partján. A Videoton a jelenlegi bajnokságban még nem győzött idegenben, vendégként márciusban a Ferencváros otthonában gyűjtötte be legutóbb a három bajnoki pontot.


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 08. 18. 02.20 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 1. fordulójából elhalasztott, szerdán lejátszott mérkőzés eredménye és a tabella:
*​*
*
*BFC Siófok-Videoton FC 0-0

* *  A tabella:
*​*
** 1. DVSC-TEVA 5 5 - - 11- 2 15 pont
 2. Győri ETO 5 5 - - 8- 3 15
3. Pécsi MFC 5 4 1 - 8- 4 13
4. Budapest Honvéd 5 4 - 1 14- 4 12
5. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 5 3 1 1 5- 3 10
6. MVM Paks 5 2 2 1 7- 8 8
7. Kecskeméti TE 5 2 1 2 10- 7 7
8. Videoton FC 5 2 1 2 7- 4 7
9. Diósgyőri VTK 5 2 1 2 8- 6 7
10. BFC Siófok 5 1 2 2 3- 4 5
11. Kaposvári Rákóczi 5 1 2 2 6- 9 5
12. Haladás Sopron Bank 5 1 1 3 3- 6 4
13. Ferencváros 5 - 2 3 3- 6 2
14. Újpest FC 5 - 1 4 2- 8 1
15. Vasas-Híd 5 - 1 4 5-14 1
16. ZTE FC 5 - - 5 2-13 0
*​*
*
* A 6. forduló programja:
 augusztus 19., péntek:
ZTE FC - Vasas-Híd 18 ó
*​*
**  augusztus 20., szombat:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó
Videoton FC-Pécsi MFC 17:30 ó
MVM Paks-Győri ETO FC 18 ó
Kecskeméti TE-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó
BFC Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 ó
*​*
**  augusztus 21., vasárnap:
Újpest FC-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
Ferencváros-Haladás Sopron Bank 16 ó
*​*
*​*A Real Madrid a maximumot nyújtotta, de az is kevés volt a Barcelona ellen


A Barcelona nyerte a spanyol Szuperkupát: a katalánok drámai mérkőzésen 3-2-re győzték le a Real Madridot.

A 2-2-re végződött első mérkőzést követően a Real Madridnak mindenképpen gólt kellett lőnie a visszavágón, és ennek megfelelően kezdett a Nou Campban: agresszív letámadással igyekezett zavarba hozni a Barca játékosait, méghozá meglehetős sikerrel. Gólt azonban nem tudott szerezni a vendégcsapat, míg a hazaiak első támadásukat gólra váltották: Messi parádés labdával ugratta ki Iniestát, aki nem is hibázott.
A továbbra is többet támadó madridiak Ronaldo némiképp szerencsés góljával egyenlítettek, és még kidolgoztak néhány helyzetet a most is igen bizonytalan Barcelona-védelem asszisztálása mellett, ám a félidő hajrájában egy szögletet követően Piqué maradt elöl, és sarokkal helyzetbe hozta Lionel Messit, aki nem is hibázott.
A madridiak lényegében végigtámadták a második félidőt, a Barcelona, tőle merőben szokatlanul, inkább kontrákra játszott hazai pályán. A 82. percben azonban a sokadik veszélyes madridi szögletből Benzema kotorta a labdát a kapuba; a Villa helyére beállt Adriano csúnyán lemaradt emberéről. Nem volt azonban vége: egy remek támadás végén Messi érkezett középen egy jobb oldali beadásra, és közelről a hálóba pofozta a labdát.
A hajrában Marcelo csúnya belépője nyomán - a csereként debütáló Cesc Fábregast kaszálta el rondán - nagy lökdösődés alakult ki, így iszonyú feszült hangulatban ért véget a mérkőzés. Marcelo megkapta a maga piros lapját, a balhéban játszott szerepéért pedig David Villa és Mesut Özil is néhány másodperccel a többiek előtt mehetett zuhanyozni. A madridiak feszültsége persze érthető: a maximumot nyújtották a láthatóan idényeleji formában lévő, önmaga halovány árnyékát idéző Barcelona ellen - és még ez is kevés volt...

Spanyol Szuperkupa, visszavágó

Barcelona-Real Madrid 3-2
Gól: Messi (45., 88.), Iniesta (15.), ill. Ronaldo (20.), Benzema (82.)
 
A párharc végeredménye 5-4 a Barcelona javára ​​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 20)

*A Puskás-stadionban rendezik a Vasas-FTC bajnokit*
2011. 08. 20. 06.20​ 
<RIGHT>



<!--kategória Bajnokságok
címkék: pécs, debrecen, nemzeti sportcsarnok, 2010, király gábor
-->​ 

*Az MLSZ versenybizottsága módosította egy mérkőzés helyszínét az OTP Bank Liga 7. fordulójából, valamint egy Ligakupa-találkozó kezdési időpontját.*​ 
A bizottság módosította az OTP Bank Liga *7. fordulójában az augusztus 28-án (vasárnap) 18 órára kisorsolt Vasas-Híd - Ferencvárosi TC bajnoki mérkőzés helyszínét. *A találkozót a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban (1143 Budapest, Istvánmezei út 3-5.) rendezik meg.​ 
_*A testület módosította a 2011. augusztus 31-én (szerda) 16 órára kisorsolt DVSC-TEVA – DVTK Ligakupa-mérkőzés kezdési időpontját. A mérkőzés új kezdési időpontja: 2011. augusztus 31. (szerda) 17 óra.*_​ 




*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*







*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 6. fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:*​ 

*ZTE FC - Vasas-Híd 1-1*​ 
*szombat:*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó*
*Videoton FC-Pécsi MFC 17:30 ó*
*MVM Paks-Győri ETO FC 18 ó*
*Kecskeméti TE-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó*
*BFC Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 ó*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Újpest FC-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó*
*Ferencváros-Haladás Sopron Bank 16 ó*​ 
_*A tabella:*_
*1. DVSC-TEVA 5 5 - - 11-3 15 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 5 5 - - 8-3 15 *
*3. Pécsi MFC 5 4 1 - 8-4 13 *
*4. Budapest Honvéd 5 4 - 1 14-4 12 *
*5. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 5 3 1 1 5-3 10 *
*6. MVM Paks 5 2 2 1 7-8 8 *
*7. Kecskeméti TE 5 2 1 2 10-7 7 *
*8. Diósgyőri VTK 5 2 1 2 8-6 7 *
*9. Videoton FC 4 2 - 2 7-4 6 *
*10. Kaposvári Rákóczi 5 1 2 2 6-9 5 *
*11. BFC Siófok 4 1 1 2 3-4 4 *
*12. Haladás Sopron Bank 5 1 1 3 3-6 4 *
*13. Ferencváros 5 - 2 3 3-6 2 *
*14. Vasas-Híd 6 - 2 4 6-15 2 *
*15. Újpest FC 5 - 1 4 2-8 1 *
*16. ZTE FC 6 - 1 5 3-14 1 *​ 

*Európa Liga - A Tottenham kiütötte a Heartsot*​

*<RIGHT>*
*



*​ 

*Az előző körben a Paksot búcsúztató skót Hearts hazai környezetben 5-0-ás vereséget szenvedett az angol Tottenham Hotspur együttesétől a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 4. fordulójának első mérkőzésén.*​ 

*EL-selejtező, 4. forduló, első mérkőzések *​ 
Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)-Sochaux (francia) 0-0
Fulham (angol)-Dnyipro (ukrán) 3-0
Hannover 96 (német)-Sevilla (spanyol) 2-1
Crvena zvezda (szerb)-Stade Rennes (francia) 1-2
Differdange (luxemburgi) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 0-4 
Shamrock Rovers (ír)-FK Partizan (szerb) 1-1
Rosenborg (norvég)-AEK Larnaca (ciprusi) 0-0
Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)-AS Roma (olasz) 1-0
NK Maribor (szlovén)-Glasgow Rangers (skót) 2-1 
Nacional (portugál)-Birmingham City (angol) 0-0
AEK Athén (görög)-Dinamo Tbiliszi (grúz) 1-0
Hearts (skót)-Tottenham Hotspur (angol) 0-5​ 
_*később: *_
_*Athletic Bilbao (spanyol)-Trabzonspor (török) 21 *_
_*SS Lazio (olasz)-Rabotnicki (macedón) 21 *_
_*Celtic Glasgow (skót)-FC Sion (svájci) 21:05 *_
_*Ried (osztrák)-PSV Eindhoven (holland) 21:05 *_
_*Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Vitória SC (portugál) 22 *_
_*Braga (portugál)-Young Boys (svájci) 22*_​ 
_*korábban:*_
Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-Panathinaikosz (görög) 3-0
Steaua Bucuresti (román)-CSZKA Szófia (bolgár) 2-0
FC Thun (svájci)-Stoke City (angol) 0-1
Besiktas (török)-Alanyija Vlagyikavkaz (orosz) 3-0
Bursaspor (török)-Anderlecht (belga) 1-2
PAOK (görög)-Karpati Lviv (ukrán) 2-0 
Nordsjalland (dán)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 0-0 
Slask (lengyel)-Rapid Bucuresti (román) 1-3
Standard Liege (belga)-Helsingborg (svéd) 1-0
Liteksz Lovecs (bolgár)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 1-2 (1-1)
Austria Wien (osztrák)-Gaz Metan (román) 3-1 (2-1)
Omonia Nicosia (ciprusi)-Salzburg (osztrák) 2-1 (2-1)
Aalesund (norvég)-AZ Alkmaar (holland) 2-1 (1-1)
Vorszkla (ukrán)-Dinamo Bucuresti (román) 2-1 (1-0)
Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz)-Spartak Trnava (szlovák) 2-0 (2-0)
Legia Warszawa (lengyel)-Szpartak Moszkva (orosz) 2-2 (1-0)
Ekranas (litván)-Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 1-0 (0-0)
Vaslui (román)-Sparta Praha (cseh) 2-0 (2-0)
Zestafoni (grúz)-FC Bruges (belga) 3-3 (0-2)
HJK Helsinki (finn)-FC Schalke 04 (német) 2-0 (1-0)​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Elvesztette veretlenségét a Pécs*


*



** 

A bajnoki címvédő Videoton saját közönsége előtt három góllal jobbnak bizonyult az eddig veretlen Pécsnél a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga hatodik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.

*
*Videoton FC-Pécsi MFC 4-1 (2-1)
-------------------------------
Székesfehérvár, 2987 néző, V: Bognár T. 
gólszerzők: Alves (17., 11-esből), Elek (25.), Evandro (69.), Nikolics (90.), illetve Pintér (23.)
sárga lap: Oliveira (19.), Horváth G. (89.), illetve Pintér (33.), Lantos (63.), Nagy O. (88.)

Videoton:
---------
Tujvel - Brachi, Vaskó, Horváth G., Hector - Oliveira (Gosztonyi 70.), Mitrovic, Sándor, Elek (Polonkai a szünetben) - Evandro, Alves (Nikolics 78.)

Pécs:
-----
Dibusz - Simonfalvi, Causic, Todorovic, Törtei (Marovic a szünetben) - Horváth Zs. (Wittrédi 64.), Lantos, Scepanovic, Pintér, Nagy O. - Bajzát (Gyánó 64.)

*A legutóbb bajnok, de a jelenlegi szezonban hullámzóan szereplő Videoton már az első perctől irányította a játékot az újoncként remeklő Pécs ellen. A vendégek az első negyedórában szinte alig értek labdához. Todorovic aztán a 16-oson belül kézzel tette ezt, a megítélt büntetőből pedig vezetést szerzett a Videoton. Nem sokkal később szabadrúgásból ugyan egyenlített az ébredező Pécs, de a félidő derekán már ismét a hazaiaknál volt az előny. A második vezető gól előkészítésénél a fehérváriak debütáló, új légiósa Filipe Oliveira jeleskedett. 
A második félidőben is egyértelmű volt a hazaiak fölénye, a Sousa-csapat játékosai biztos lábbal járatták a labdát. A nem túl magas színvonalú találkozót meggyőző játékkal nyerte a Videoton, a Pécs pedig elveszítette idénybeli veretlenségét.




*Labdarúgó NB I - Megőrizte hibátlan mérlegét a Győr*





*


A Debrecenhez hasonlóan a Győr is százszázalékos maradt a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában, mivel Pakson is győzni tudott a hatodik forduló szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*MVM Paks-Győri ETO FC 1-2 (0-1)
*-------------------------------
Paks, 2200 néző, V: Garcia
*gólszerzők:* Montvai (92.), illetve Völgyi (41.), Pilibaitis (84.) 
*sárga lap:* Bartha (36.), Fiola (48.), Sifter (87.), illetve Trajkovic (38.), Djordjevic (66.)

*Paks:
-----
Csernyánszki - Heffler T., Éger, Fiola, Báló - Sifter, Sipeki - Bartha (Montvai 75.), Böde (Heffler N. a szünetben), Vayer (Hrepka a szünetben) - Kiss T. 

**Győr:
-----
Stevanovic - Babic, Fehér Z., Djordjevic, Völgyi - Pilibaitis - Trajkovic (Tokody 56.), Ji-Paraná (Windecker 67.) - Koltai, Aleksidze (Ahjupera 77.), Dinjar

*Rendkívül izgalmas, jó iramú meccset játszott a két csapat. A Paks kétszer találta el a kapufát, a Győr viszont egy szépségdíjas gólt szerzett Völgyi révén, és ezzel vezetett a szünetben.
A második félidőben többet tett a gólért és az egyenlítésért a Paks, de a sok kihagyott helyzetért végül bűnhődött: a hajrában Montvai egy szöglet utáni fejesből bebiztosította csapata győzelmét. A végén Montvai még betalált, de ez csak szépségtapasznak volt jó. Az ETO hatodik bajnoki mérkőzésén hatodik győzelmét aratta.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


<RIGHT>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga hatodik fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei és a tabella:*



*Újpest FC-Diósgyőri VTK 1-1*

*Ferencváros-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-2*


*A tabella:*

*1. DVSC-TEVA 6 6 - - 13-3 18 pont*
2. Győri ETO 6 6 - - 10-4 18 
3. Pécsi MFC 6 4 1 1 9-8 13 
4. Budapest Honvéd 6 4 - 2 15-7 12 
5. Videoton FC 6 3 1 2 11-5 10 
6. Kecskeméti TE 6 3 1 2 13-8 10 
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 6 3 1 2 5-5 10 
8. Diósgyőri VTK 6 2 2 2 9-7 8 
9. BFC Siófok 6 2 2 2 6-5 8 
10. MVM Paks 6 2 2 2 8-10 8 
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 6 2 1 3 5-7 7 
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 6 1 2 3 7-12 5 
13. Ferencváros 6 - 2 4 4-8 2 
14. Újpest FC 6 - 2 4 3-9 2 
15. Vasas-Híd 6 - 2 4 6-15 2 
16. ZTE FC 6 - 1 5 3-14 1 

*A hetedik forduló programja:*
*augusztus 26., péntek:*

*Győri ETO FC-ZTE FC 18 ó*

*augusztus 27., szombat:*
*Diósgyőri VTK-BFC Siófok 15 ó*
*Budapest Honvéd-Videoton FC 17:30 ó*
*Pécsi MFC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 19 ó*
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-MVM Paks 19 ó*

*augusztus 28., vasárnap:*

*DVSC-TEVA - Újpest FC 16 ó*
*Vasas-Híd - Ferencváros 18 ó*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-Kecskeméti TE 18 ó*


*Mata a Chelsea futballistája lehet*


*



*


*Brit lapértesülések szerint a Chelsea hamarosan megszerezheti Juan Manuel Matát, a Valencia világbajnok spanyol labdarúgóját.*

A The Telegraph beszámolói alapján a londoniak *25-ről 31 millió euróra* emelték a középpályásért kínált összeget, ezt pedig már elfogadják a spanyolok.

*A 23 éves Mata 2007 óta játszik a Valenciában.*


*Gyönyörű gólokkal verte a Juventust a Milan*

*Az AC Milan labdarúgócsapata nyerte a 21. Luigi Berlusconi-kupát, miután két gyönyörű góllal 2-1-re verte a Juventust.*​</BEVEZETO>*Eredmény, Luigi Berlusconi-kupa:*​*​​AC Milan - Juventus 2-1 (2-0)
​*
*AC Milan:* _Abbiati - Abate (Oddo, 89.), Nesta (Rodrigo Ely, 57.), Bonera, Taiwo (Zambrotta, 48.), Gattuso (Kingsley Boateng, 67.), Ambrosini, Seedorf (Antonini, 85.), Emanuelson, Kevin Prince Boateng (Flamini, 30.), Cassano
_​_
_*Juventus:* _Buffon - Lichtateiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, De Ceglie (Ziegler, 86.), Marchisio (Pazienza, 72.), Pirlo, Krasic (Quagliarella, 86.), Matri (Del Piero, 44.), Vucinic, Vidal (Pasquato, 54.).
_​_
_*gól:* Boateng (10.), Seedorf (23.), illetve Vucinic (57.)
​*Brazília: Ronaldinho gólja ellenére nem tudott az élre lépni a Flamengo*

*A brazil labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójában a Flamengo 2–2-es döntetlent játszott idegenben az Internacionallal. A riói klub Ronaldinho találatával szerzett vezetést a mérkőzésen, és hiába játszott emberelőnyben a 45. perctől, végül csak egy pontot tudott megszerezni, így elszalasztotta az esélyt, hogy az élre lépjen a tabellán.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*FociFesztvál: újabb sztárokkal erősödött az ex-szovjet keret*
2011. 08. 23. 03.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Eddig is nagyon erős volt az augusztus 27-i FociFesztiválra érkező ex-szovjet keret, de most három további válogatott játékos érkezése vált biztossá a telki gálameccsre.*

Biztosan ott lesz Telkiben Vagyim Jevtusenko, aki pályára lépett ellenünk ’86-ban. Ő volt az, aki a második félidőben, csereként beállva, 11-est hibázott ellenünk. Meghatározó játékosa volt a kor ikercsapatának a Dinamo Kijevnek, amellyel 5 bajnoki címet, 4 kupát és egy KEK-et is nyert.

Barátai hívására ott lesz a pályán Vagiz Higyijatulin, aki a ’80-as évek meghatározó játékosa volt. A ’86-os vb-t ugyan ki kellett hagynia, de a ’88-as Eb-döntőben kezdőként lépett pályára. Ritka bravúrként mindhárom nagy moszkvai csapat, a Dinamo, a Szpartak és a CSZKA mezét is magára ölthette. Szintén erősíti a csapatot Alexander Mirzojan, aki ugyancsak pályára lépett a szovjet válogatottban, és jelenleg az Orosz Veterán Labdarúgók Szövetségének vezetője.

*FociFesztivál programja:

Centerpálya:

10:30 A '80-as évek első hivatalos női válogatottja mérkőzik a női utánpótlás-válogatottal

14:00 Egervári Sándor bemutató edzése

15:00 ’96-os Magyar olimpiai válogatott – All Star válogatott meccs
* 
*17:00 ’86-os Magyar válogatott – ’86-os (ex-)Szovjet válogatott gálamérkőzése
* 
*Füves pálya 2 a:
* 
*Bicskei Bertalan tizenegyesrúgó verseny
* 
_*11:30-14:30 megemlékezés Bicskei Bertalanról, verseny

14:30 Eredményhirdetés
 
6:00 Freestyle bemutató
*_ 
*Füves pálya 2 b: 
 
10:30 – 18:00 László atya Kupa*

*Füves pálya 2 c:
 
9:00- 20:00 Focizz 1-et, ahol a válogatott is edzeni szokott! Regisztrált csapatoknak focizási lehetőség ott, ahol a válogatott készül. 30 perces váltásokkal.
 
**Füves pálya 3. UniCredit Gyerekfocipálya:
*_*9:00-11:00 BEAC-MAFC felnőtt bajnoki mérkőzés

**11:00-20:00 Unicredit egész napos gyermekfoci
*_ 
*Strandfoci pálya:

10:00 Felnőtt női válogatott bemutató edzése

11:00 Férfi válogatott mérkőzése
 
12:00-14:30 Szabadjáték a jelentkezőknek

14:30-15:30 Férfi válogatott edzése

15:30-20:00 Szabadjáték a jelentkezőknek
 
**Freestyle focipálya:
 
**10:00-16:00 Minden óra elején negyedórás freestyle-bemutató
 
**Futsal csarnok:
* 
*10:00-12:00 Szabadjáték a jelentkező csapatok számára

12:00-13:00 Felnőtt női futsal válogatott bemutató edzése

13:00-14:00 Felnőtt férfi futsal válogatott bemutató edzése

14:00-15:00 Szabadjáték a jelentkező csapatok számára

15:00-15:30 Felnőtt férfi futsal válogatott bemutató edzése

15:30-20:00 Szabadjáték a jelentkező csapatok számára
 
**Lábtenisz pálya:
* 
_*10:00-20:00 Szabadjáték a jelentkezők számára
*_ 
*Csocsó sátor:

9:00-20:00 Csocsó minden fajtája kipróbálható egész nap
* 
*Sakk sátor:
* 
*10:00-20:00 sakk szimultán (egésznap), óriás kerti sakk készlet (egésznap), sakk kirakodó vásár (egésznap)
* 
Beszélgetések egész nap. Fővendég: Simen Agdestein norvég nagymester, aki fociban és sakkban is eljutott a válogatott szintre

*Asztali foci sátor:
* 
*9:00-20:00 A válogatott koordinálja a programot (válogatott bemutató, szabadjáték, élménybeszámolók)
* 
*PlayStation Cyber sátor:
* 
*9:00-20:00 Egész napos szabadjáték a legújabb számítógépes focijátékokkal
* 
*Jorkyball Pálya:

*Budapest közepén, az Erzsébet téren, a buszpályaudvar mellett állítottak fel a szervezők egy Jorky pályát. Mindennap sötétedésig, előzetes regisztráció után, ingyen játszhatnak itt a négyfős csapatok.

*9:00-20:00 Egész napos játéklehetőség a regisztrált csapatoknak
*​*
*​


----------



## lacomaco (2011 Augusztus 23)

A belépő mennyibe kerülhet?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Válogatott: Ibrahimovic ott van a svéd keretben, Mellberg nincs*


*Erik Hamrén, a svéd labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya kihirdette keretét a Magyarország (szeptember 2.) és San Marino (szeptember 6.) elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőkre. *

*A keretben ott van a svédek legnagyobb sztárja, a sérüléssel küszködő Zlatan Ibrahimovic, viszont hiányzik a legrutinosabb védő, Olof Mellberg, aki térdproblémák miatt nem lehet ott a selejtezőkön.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Ibrahimovic a jelek szerint Budapesten is labdába rúg...

A svéd válogatott gyakorlatilag már szeptemberben biztosíthatja második helyét az E-csoportban, amennyiben legalább egy döntetlent elér Budapesten és megveri San Marinót.
„Mellberg az Inter elleni felkészülési mérkőzésen sérült meg, és két hétig nem állhat edzésbe. Remélem, a hollandok ellen már teljesen egészséges lesz, mert a rutinja sokat számít" – mondta sajtótájékoztatóján Hamrén.
A svéd szövetségi kapitány elmondta: minden bizonnyal Andreas Granqvist lesz Daniel Majstorovic párja a védelem közepén a magyar válogatott elleni mérkőzésen. Némi meglepetés, hogy Albin Ekdal helyett Rasmus Elm került a keretbe.
„Kulcsmeccs lesz a magyarok elleni, ha megnyerjük, akkor biztosítjuk a helyünket legalább a rájátszásban” – mondta Hamrén. 
Délután Gavril Balint, a moldovai kapitány is megnevezte a Finnország és Magyarország elleni kvalifikációs mérkőzésekre készülő keretét – ebben egy NB I-es játékos is található, a Kaposvári Rákócziban légióskodó Serghei Alexeev személyében.


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><CAPTION>*A SVÉD KERET*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kapusok: *Andreas Isaksson (PSV), Johan Wiland (FC Köbenhavn)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Védők: *Mikael Antonsson (Bologna), Andreas Granqvist (Genoa), Mikael Lustig (Rosenborg), Daniel Majstorovic (Celtic), Jonas Olsson (West Bromwich Albion), Behrang Safari (Anderlecht), Oscar Wendt (Borussia Mönchengladbach)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Középpályások:* Emir Bajrami (Twente), Rasmus Elm (AZ), Alexander Gerndt (Utrecht), Tobias Hysén (IFK Göteborg), Kim Källström (Lyon), Sebastian Larsson (Sunderland), Martin Olsson (Blackburn), Anders Svensson (Elfsborg), Pontus Wernbloom (AZ), Christian Wilhelmsson (al-Hilal)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Csatárok: *Johan Elmander (Galatasaray), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (AC Milan), Ola Toivonen (PSV)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 308pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=410 align=center><CAPTION>*A MOLDOVAI KERET*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Kapusok:* Nicolae Calancea (Zimbru Chisinau), Artiom Gaiduchevici (Dacia Chisinau), Stanislav Namasco (Kubany Krasznodar)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Védők:* Petru Racu (IFK Norrköping), Iulian Erhan (Zimbru Chisinau), Alexandru Epureanu (Dinamo Moszkva), Igor Armas (Kubany Krasznodar), Vadim Bolohan (Szevasztopol), Maxim Potirniche (Academia UTM Chisinau), Vitalie Bordian (Metaliszt Harkiv), Victor Golovatenco (Szibir Novoszibirszk), Alexei Savinov (FK Baki), Vadim Boret (FK Baki)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Középpályások:* Alexandru Suvorov (Cracovia), Stanislav Ivanov (Lokomotiv Moszkva), Denis Zmeu (Vaslui), Anatolie Doros (FK Asztana), Eugeniu Sidorenco (Zimbru Chisinau), Igor Tigirlas (Csernomorec Odessza), Eugeniu Cebotaru (Ceahlaul), Serghei Gheorghiev (Sheriff), Alexandru Dedov (Dacia Chisinau), Anatol Cheptine (Sheriff)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Támadók:* Igor Bugaiov (FK Asztana), Gheorghe Ovseannicov (Olimpia Balti), Viorel Frunza (Sahter Karagandi), Serghei Alexeev (Kaposvári Rákóczi)


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*AZ E-CSOPORT HÁTRALEVŐ PROGRAMJA*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>2011. 09. 02.</TD><TD class=xl24>Hollandia–San Marino</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>2011. 09. 02.</TD><TD class=xl24>Finnország–Moldova</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>*2011. 09. 02.*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Magyarország–Svédország*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>2011. 09. 06.</TD><TD class=xl24>Finnország–Hollandia</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>*2011. 09. 06.*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Moldova–Magyarország*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>2011. 09. 06.</TD><TD class=xl24>San Marino–Svédország</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>2011. 10. 07.</TD><TD class=xl24>Hollandia–Moldova</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>2011. 10. 07.</TD><TD class=xl24>Finnország–Svédország</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>2011. 10. 11.</TD><TD class=xl24>Svédország–Hollandia</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>*2011. 10. 11.*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Magyarország–Finnország*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>2011. 10. 11.</TD><TD class=xl24>Moldova–San Marino 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=427 align=center><CAPTION> 

*A CSOPORT ÁLLÁSA*


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=3>*1. Hollandia*</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*21– 5*</TD><TD>*+16 *</TD><TD align=right>*18*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=3>*2. Svédország*</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*20– 6*</TD><TD>*+14 *</TD><TD align=right>*15*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=3>*3. MAGYARORSZÁG*</TD><TD>*7 *</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*18–13*</TD><TD>*+5 *</TD><TD align=right>*12*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=3>*4. Finnország*</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*11–11*</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD align=right>*6*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=3>*5. Moldova*</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*–*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*7– 9*</TD><TD>*–2 *</TD><TD align=right>*6*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=3>*6. San Marino*</TD><TD>7 </TD><TD>–</TD><TD>–</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0–33</TD><TD>–33 </TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Vasas-Ferencváros a Puskásban, nyeretlenek a veretleneknél*


*



**
A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 6. fordulójának egyik legérdekesebb mérkőzését, azaz a Vasas-Ferencváros összecsapást rendhagyó módon a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezik meg, s a találkozó előtt a két együttes All-Star csapatai is összecsapnak, így a lebontás előtt álló létesítmény egy "kettős rangadóval" búcsúzik a bajnokságtól.
*​*
*
A patinás múlttal rendelkező két fővárosi alakulat rendkívül gyengén kezdte a szezont, győzelemnek még egyik gárda sem örülhetett, ráadásul a július 15-i idénykezdet óta mindkét csapat átesett már egy edzőváltáson. A Ferencvárosnál Prukner László lemondását követően megbízott vezetőedzőként Nagy Tamás dirigál, míg a Vasasnál Komjáti Andrást a horvát Marijan Vlak váltotta.
A pontvadászat másik két nyeretlen alakulatának, a sereghajtó ZTE-nek, valamint az Újpestnek rendkívül nehéz dolga lesz, ugyanis mindkét gárda százszázalékos csapatokhoz, előbbi a Győrhöz, utóbbi pedig a Debrecenhez látogat.
A címvédő Videoton a jól rajtoló, ám az elmúlt fordulóban Kecskeméten vereséget szenvedő Budapest Honvédhoz látogat.

*A 6. forduló programja:
péntek:
Győri ETO FC-ZTE FC 18 ó, v.: Bognár*​*​szombat:
Diósgyőri VTK-BFC Siófok 15 ó, v.: Böcskei
Budapest Honvéd-Videoton FC 17:30 ó, v.: Szabó Zs.
Pécsi MFC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 19 ó, v.: Farkas
Kaposvári Rákóczi-MVM Paks 19 ó, v.: Berki
​
vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Újpest FC 16 ó, v.: Iványi
Vasas-Híd - Ferencváros 18 ó, v.: Szilasi
Haladás Sopron Bank-Kecskeméti TE 18 ó, v.: Vad II.

A tabella:
​
*_*1. DVSC-TEVA 6 6 - - 13-3 18 pont
2. Győri ETO 6 6 - - 10-4 18 
3. Pécsi MFC 6 4 1 1 9-8 13 
4. Budapest Honvéd 6 4 - 2 15-7 12 
5. Videoton FC 6 3 1 2 11-5 10 
6. Kecskeméti TE 6 3 1 2 13-8 10 
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 6 3 1 2 5-5 10 
8. Diósgyőri VTK 6 2 2 2 9-7 8 
9. BFC Siófok 6 2 2 2 6-5 8 
10. MVM Paks 6 2 2 2 8-10 8 
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 6 2 1 3 5-7 7 
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 6 1 2 3 7-12 5 
13. Ferencváros 6 - 2 4 4-8 2 
14. Újpest FC 6 - 2 4 3-9 2 
15. Vasas-Híd 6 - 2 4 6-15 2 
16. ZTE FC 6 - 1 5 3-14 1
*_​_*
*_​
*Magyarország-Svédország: kevesebb mint 6000 jegy vár gazdára*
2011. 08. 26. 10.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Bő egy héttel a szeptember 2-i magyar-svéd Európa-bajnoki selejtező előtt telt házra van kilátás a Puskás-stadionban.*

A magyar válogatott kulcsfontosságú mérkőzése iránt jelentős az érdeklődés, ezt mutatja, hogy nyolc nappal a szeptember 2-i meccs előtt a jegyek nagy részét már megvásárolták, és csak kevesebb mint 6000 belépő áll rendelkezésre. 
Felhívjuk a szurkolók figyelmét, hogy a találkozó előtt az Ifjúság úti kapun csak autóval lehet belépni a Puskás Ferenc Stadionba, és kizárólag azoknak, akik érvényes parkolójeggyel rendelkeznek. Gyalogos forgalom ezen a kapun nem lesz.

Az autóval érkező vendégek csak a Stefánia út felől hajthatnak rá az Ifjúság útjára. A Kerepesi út felől behajtani tilos lesz érvényben!
A gyalog érkező VIP-, business- és a VII-VIII. szektorba szóló tiszteletjegyes vendégeink az ún. Mosó kapun léphetnek be a Dózsa György úton. A "normál" jeggyel rendelkező szurkolók a Dózsa György úti és a Stefánia úti kapun közelíthetik meg a lelátókat.

*Kérünk mindenkit, hogy időben érkezzen a mérkőzés helyszínére, mivel telt ház várható, a beléptetés időbe telik (jegy és ruházat átvizsgálás), valamint a péntek esti csúcsforgalom is nehezíti a közlekedést!
*​*
*

*Ismét két góllal győzött Románia*
2011. 08. 26. 08.10

 <RIGHT> 






*Női válogatottunk lejátszotta második romániai felkészülési mérkőzését, a keddi 4-2 után a hazaiak ezúttal 2-0-ra győztek.*

A szeptemberben kezdődő Európa-bajnoki selejtező sorozat előtti utolsó felkészülési mérkőzését játszotta női válogatottunk a romániai Pécskán. A mieinknek nem sikerült visszavágniuk a keddi vereségért, a házigazdák 2-0-ra megnyerték a találkozót.

Kiss László szövetségi edző a Szőcs Réka – Szabó Boglárka (Tálosi Szabina, 74.), Szeitl Szilvia, Tóth II Alexandra, Megyeri Boglárka - Smuczer Angéla (Szórádi Nikolett, 86.), Rácz Zsófia –Papp Dóra (Tóth I. Alexandra, 62.), Pádár Anita, Szuh Erika (Sipos Lilla, 46.) - Vágó Fanny (Fogl Katalin, 80.) összeállítású együttest küldte pályára. A hazaiak az első félidőben két helyzetüket is gólra váltották, míg a mieink nem tudták feltörni a román védelmet, és 2-0-s vereséget szenvedtek.

- A csapatjáték a két nap alatt fejlődött valamelyest, az egyéni teljesítményekkel azonban nem voltam elégedett – mondta az mlsz.hu-nak Kiss László. - Idény eleji formában játszottuk le ezt a mérkőzést, de remélem, hogy most minden hibánk kijött, és a tétmeccsekig kijavíthatjuk ezeket. A vereségek ellenére jól szolgálta a felkészülésünket ez a két mérkőzés, bízom benne, hogy az Eb-selejtezőkön sokkal jobban fogunk teljesíteni.

*Válogatottunk szeptember 17-én Belgiumban, majd négy nappal később Norvégiában lép pályára Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.*
​*Détári, Nyilasi és Kiprich is pályára lép a szombati FociFesztiválon








Többek között Détári Lajos, Kiprich József, Nagy Antal és Esterházy Márton is pályára lép szombaton, a Telkiben megrendezendő FociFesztiválon az 1986-os mexikói világbajnokságon szerepelt magyar csapatból azon a gálamérkőzésen, amelyen az akkori szovjet válogatott lesz az ellenfél.
​
​*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Negyedszer Európa trónján a Barcelona*​ 


​ 
*Guardiola edzőként másodszor is Szuperkupa-győztes, Fábregas már két trófeát nyert Barcelona-játékosként. Remekül kezdett a Porto, de végül a katalánok örülhettek.*​ 
*Európai Szuperkupa*​ 
*FC Barcelona - FC Porto 2-0 (1-0)*​ 
*Gól: Messi (39.), Fábregas (87.)*
*Kiállítva: Rolando (85.), Guarín (90.)*​ 

*Luque hatalmas bombájával nyert a DVTK*​ 
*A labdarúgó NB I 7. fordulójában a DVTK hazai pályán 0–1-ről fordítva 2–1-re nyert a Siófok ellen. A vendégek Melczer Vilmos tizenegyesével még vezettek a szünetben, ám George Menougong és José Luque révén fordított a hazai együttes.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->


<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Egygólos hátrányt ledolgozva tudott győzni a DVTK a Siófok ellen



*Csank János távozik a ZTE kispadjáról*

2011. 08. 27. 16.00​


<RIGHT>​








*A Győrtől pénteken elszenvedett 5-1-es vereséget követően szombaton felállt a kispadról a Zalaegerszeg élvonalbeli futballcsapatának vezetőedzője, Csank János.*​



Ma délelőtt ült le tárgyalni egymással Nagy Ferenc, a ZTE FC elnöke és a szakvezető, s a felek a tanácskozáson arra jutottak, hogy a mesteredző nem folytatja a munkát a hat vereséggel és egy döntetlennel a tabella legalján kullogó csapatnál.
A szerződésbontás feltételeit hétfőn pontosítják. Ekkor dől el, hogy a szakmai stáb többi tagja - Vass László pályaedző, Horváth Győző kapusedző - is távozik vagy sem.​


*"Az egerszegi csapatnak várhatóan a hét közepén lehet új vezetőedzője" - mondta Nagy Ferenc.*​


*Az OTP Bank Liga eddigi edzőváltásai:*​

*2011. augusztus 10.: Újpest FC, Mészöly Géza helyett Zoran Spisljak*
*2011. augusztus 15.: Vasas-Híd, Komjáti András helyett Marijan Vlak*
*2011. augusztus 16.: Ferencváros, Prukner László helyett?*
*2011. augusztus 27.: ZTE, Csank János helyett?*​












​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Nyolc gól és döntetlen Kaposváron*





*


A Paks kétszer is kétgólos hátrányból felállva végül döntetlent ért el a Kaposvár otthonában a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 7. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-MVM Paks 4-4 (2-0)
*------------------------------------
Kaposvár, 2000 néző, V: Berke
gólszerzők: Peric (30., 33.), Balázs B. (71.), Safaric (87., 11-esből), illetve Kiss T. (56.), Bartha (69.), Böde (89.), Sifter (91.) 
sárga lap: Alekszejev (54.), Balázs B. (72.), illetve Sipeki (51.), Sifter (74.) 


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*





*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga hetedik fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
*Diósgyőri VTK-BFC Siófok 2-1
Budapest Honvéd-Videoton FC 1-0
Pécsi MFC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-1
Kaposvári Rákóczi-MVM Paks 4-4
*​*
**pénteken játszották:
Győri ETO FC-ZTE FC 5-1*

* 

**vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Újpest FC 16 ó
Vasas-Híd - Ferencváros 18 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-Kecskeméti TE 18 ó

**A tabella:
*​*
**1. Győri ETO 7 7 - - 15- 5 21 pont
2. DVSC-TEVA 6 6 - - 13- 3 18
3. Pécsi MFC 7 5 1 1 11- 9 16
*4. Budapest Honvéd 7 5 - 2 16- 7 15
5. Diósgyőri VTK 7 3 2 2 11- 8 11
6. Kecskeméti TE 6 3 1 2 13- 8 10
7. Videoton FC 7 3 1 3 11- 6 10
8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 7 3 1 3 6- 7 10
9. MVM Paks 7 2 3 2 12-14 9
10. BFC Siófok 7 2 2 3 7- 7 8
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 6 2 1 3 5- 7 7
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 7 1 3 3 11-16 6
13. Ferencváros 6 - 2 4 4- 8 2
14. Újpest FC 6 - 2 4 3- 9 2
15. Vasas-Híd 6 - 2 4 6-15 2
16. ZTE FC 7 - 1 6 4-19 1




*FociFesztivál - Döntetlent hozott a magyar-szovjet gálamérkőzés*​*
Barátságos 5-5-ös döntetlennel végződött Telkiben, az első FociFesztivál keretében megrendezett gálamérkőzés, amelyen az 1986-os magyar és szovjet labdarúgó-válogatott játékosai csaptak újra össze.​*
"Ne az irapuatói 0-6-ot ünnepeljük, hanem az 1983 és 1986 között szép sikereket elért magyar válogatottra emlékezzünk, amely többek között olyan csapatokat győzött le, mint Hollandia, Németország és Brazília" – ez volt a mottója a mexikói világbajnoki összecsapás 25 éves évfordulójára megtartott magyar-szovjet gálamérkőzésnek.
Az iram természetesen nem emlékeztetett a negyedszázaddal ezelőtti meccsre, ám a két együttes szerelése és a meccs kezdete egyértelműen 1986-ot idézte. Akárcsak egykor Irapuatóban, úgy ezúttal is mindössze két percet kellett várni az első szovjet gólra. Ezúttal azonban nem Jakovenko, hanem Belanov szerzett vezetést a vendégeknek. Az akkori szovjet henger a szurkolók nagy örömére most elmaradt, Détári Lajos és Bognár György pedig több ízben legszebb napjaikra emlékeztető megoldásokat mutatott be. Bár a magyar csapat egyszer sem vezetett, a hajrában 5-5-ös döntetlenre mentette a meccset. A két együttesből a két legnagyobb név, Belanov, illetve Détári emelkedett ki, mindketten háromszor találtak a hálóba.
A találkozón az 1986-os magyar vb-keretből 12-en, a szovjetből kilencen léptek pályára. 
Az ex-szovjet játékosok véleményét a magyarországi meghívással kapcsolatban Alekszandr Bubnov fogalmazta meg a legfrappánsabban: "le vagyunk nyűgözve attól, hogy a magyarok szembe mernek nézni a múltjukkal, s ebben van futballjuk felemelkedésének záloga".
Az előmérkőzésen az 1996-os magyar olimpiai együttes mérkőzött meg a Fesztivál-válogatottal. A találkozó az ötkarikás csapat 4-3-as győzelmével zárult.
Az első, egész napos FociFesztiválon minden, labdarúgáshoz kapcsolható szakág megjelent, a gombfocitól kezdve a futsalon, a csocsón és a freestyle-on át egészen a strandfociig. A rendezvényre a szervezők tájékoztatása szerint több mint kétezren látogattak ki, a bevételt jótékony célra fordítják.




*Európa Liga - A főtábla mezőnye*





*


Az angol bajnokságot képviseli a legtöbb, szám szerint négy csapat a labdarúgó Európa Liga 48-as főtábláján.
*​*
**A csoportkör sorsolását pénteken 13 órától Monacóban tartják.

Az Európa Liga 48-as főtáblájának mezőnye:
*------------------------------------------
Tottenham Hotspur (angol), Fulham (angol), Birmingham City (angol), Stoke City (angol), AZ Alkmaar (holland), PSV Eindhoven (holland), Twente (holland), Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán), Dinamo Kijev (ukrán), Vorszkla (ukrán), Standard Liege (belga), Anderlecht (belga), FC Bruges (belga), Austria Wien (osztrák), Sturm Graz (osztrák), Salzburg (osztrák), Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli), Maccabi Haifa (izraeli), Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli), Steaua Bucuresti (román), Rapid Bucuresti (román), Vaslui (román), Udinese (olasz), SS Lazio (olasz), Sion (svájci), FC Zürich (svájci), Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz), Rubin Kazany (orosz), Legia Warszawa (lengyel), Wisla Krakow (lengyel), FC Köbenhavn (dán), Odense (dán), Atlético Madrid (spanyol), Athletic Bilbao (spanyol), Stade Rennes (francia), Paris Saint-Germain (francia), Hannover 96 (német), Schalke 04 (német), AEK Athén (görög), PAOK (görög), Sporting Lisboa (portugál), Braga (portugál), AEK Larnaca (ciprusi), Malmö (svéd), Besiktas (török), NK Maribor (szlovén), Slovan Bratislava (szlovák), Shamrock Rovers (ír)


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Korábbi portugál válogatott védővel erősített a Videoton*
2011. 08. 30. 15.34 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Marco Caneira személyében 25-szörös portugál válogatott védőt igazolt a labdarúgó NB I-ben címvédő Videoton FC.
*​*
*
A hét forduló után a hetedik helyen álló klub keddi tájékoztatása szerint a 32 éves futballista két évre szóló szerződést írt alá.
A védő a Videoton FC honlapján elmondta, nagyon örül annak, hogy együtt dolgozhat Paulo Sousa vezetőedzővel, akivel 2002-ben együtt szerepelt a válogatottban is. Nagy motiváció számára, hogy egy olyan csapatba került, amelyik a bajnoki címért harcolhat, és bízik benne, minél hamarabb bemutatkozhat az NB I-ben.
*Caneira a Sporting Lisboa együttesében kezdte pályafutását, majd az olasz Internazionale igazolta le. Megfordult még a Benficában, a Bordeaux-ban és a Valenciában is. A portugál első osztályban 128, a franciában 65, az olaszban 22, míg a spanyol élvonalban 46 alkalommal lépett pályára.
*​*
*
*A portugál válogatottal 2002-ben ott volt a világbajnokságon, igaz, nem lépett pályára, négy évvel később azonban már játszott a németországi tornán.*
​*Magyar válogatott - Szlovén bíró a magyar-svéd Eb-selejtezőn*
2011. 08. 30. 13.46

 <RIGHT> 
_*



*_*


A szlovén Damir Skomina vezeti a pénteki magyar-svéd labdarúgó Európa-bajnoki selejtezőt.
 
*​*
*Az európai szövetség (UEFA) keddi tájékoztatása szerint ezen a napon két magyar játékvezető is lehetőséget kap: Bognár Tamás a Feröer-szigetek - Olaszország, Kassai Viktor pedig a Fehéroroszország - Bosznia-Hercegovina találkozón fújja a sípot.


*Valdés beállította Zubizarreta rekordját*






*



Victor Valdés, az FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának játékosa hétfő este, a Villarreal ellen 5-0-ra megnyert bajnoki mérkőzésen 410. alkalommal védte a katalánok kapuját, ezzel - a címvédő együttes honlapja szerint -beállította a klub legendás hálóőrének, Andoni Zubizarretának a rekordját.
*​*
*
_*A 29 éves Valdés 2002-ben mutatkozott be az első csapatban, azóta négyszer nyerte el a Zamora-díjat, amellyel a bajnokságban a legkevesebb gólt kapó kapust jutalmazzák.*_

*Valdés eddig többek között öt bajnoki címet és három Bajnokok Ligája-elsőséget szerzett a Barcával.

*​*
*
 

​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*Magabiztos győzelemmel kezdtünk Lengyelországban*








*U17-es válogatottunk 3-0-ra legyőzte a belgák korosztályos csapatát a lengyelországi Syrenka Kupán.* 

A Pisont István szövetségi edző vezette gárda augusztusban remek teljesítményt nyújtva megnyerte a Telki Kupát, ezen a héten pedig Lengyelországban folytatja felkészülését az őszi tétmérkőzések előtt.



A mieink az első meccset a belga korosztályos csapattal vívták, Pisont István a Dániel Csaba (Fadgyas Tamás, 73.) – Baksa Dénes, Asztalos Dávid (Pataki Zsolt, 68.), Kovács Tamás, Forgács Dávid - Ács Ádám (Fényes Szabolcs), Nagy Dominik (Szalánszki Bálint, 68.), Szabó Bence - Vallejos Dominique (Tóth László, 54.), Farkas Zoltán (Bobál Gergő, 73.), Popgeorgiev Pantelis (Kalmár Zsolt, 60.) összeállításban szerepeltette együttesét.



A magyar válogatott a mérkőzés legelejétől kezdve nagy fölényben játszott, minden tekintetben felülmúlta ellenfelét, és a 28. percben Farkas Zoltán találatával megérdemelten szerzett vezetést. A második gól egy remek támadás végén született, a 44. percben Ács Ádám egy mélységi passzt követően talált a kapuba. Farkas a 61. percben megszerezte saját maga második, a csapat harmadik gólját, és ha a végjátékban jobban koncentrálnak fiataljaink, akár újabb gólokat is szerezhettek volna. Az eredmény azonban már nem változott, a mieink 3-0-ra győztek, így szerdán a döntőbe jutásért meccselnek a fehéroroszok ellen 5-0-ra diadalmaskodó dánok ellen.



- Szerencsére ugyanott folytattuk, ahol a Telki Kupán abbahagytuk, vagyis végig nagyon jó felfogásban játszott a csapat, masszívan, fegyelmezetten fociztunk - értékelt a mérkőzés után Pisont István. - Egyéni teljesítményekben, és csapatjátékban is felülmúltuk az ellenfelet, rengeteg lehetőségünk volt, mélységi bejátszásokkal többször is az ellenfél védelme mögé tudtunk kerülni. Nagyon elégedett voltam a játékosok hozzáállásával, mind védekezésben, mind támadásban viszontláttam a korábban begyakorolt játékelemeket. Az ellenfél végig hosszú indításokkal próbálkozott, ezt azonban tökéletesen levédekeztük, mi pedig látványos, kombinatív játékkal alakítottuk ki a lehetőségeket. Némi hiányérzetem csak azért lehet, mert a mérkőzés hajrájában több ziccert is elhibáztunk, de összességében büszkék lehetünk a teljesítményre, hiszen nemzetközi szinten háromgólos győzelmet aratni nem kis bravúr.




*Koltai Tamás elhagyta az edzőtábort*








*Válogatottunk kedden két edzéssel folytatta felkészülését a svédek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőkre.*


A mai napon tovább bővült a keret sérültjeinek listája, Koltai Tamás a délelőtti gyakorlás után a combjában érzett szúró fájdalmat, és az orvosi vizsgálat után kiderült, hogy egész biztosan nem állhat a csapat rendelkezésére az előttünk álló mérkőzéseken. A Győri ETO középpályása délután elhagyta a telki edzőtábort, és visszatért klubjához.



*A keret többi tagja egészséges, a hétfőn még különmunkát végző Szabics Imre és Hajnal Tamás ma már a többiekkel együtt gyakorolt, rájuk minden jel szerint számíthat a szakmai stáb a svédek elleni összecsapáson.
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*Ligakupa - Továbbra sem megy a Ferencvárosnak és az Újpestnek*
2011. 09. 01. 00.41 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A bajnokságban egyaránt nyeretlen Ferencváros, valamint Újpest a labdarúgó Ligakupa csoportküzdelmeinek szerdai játéknapján sem tudott győzni: előbbi 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a Siófok vendégeként, míg utóbbi hazai környezetben 3-3-as döntetlent játszott a Pakssal.
*​*
*

*Ligakupa, csoportkör, 1. forduló:
A csoport:
Haladás Sopron Bank-ZTE FC 2-1 (0-1)
*​*
*​*Ligakupa - Kikapott a bajnok Videoton*


*



**


A bajnoki címvédő Videoton 1-0-s vereséget szenvedett a másodosztályban szereplő MTK otthonában a labdarúgó Ligakupa csoportküzdelmeinek szerdai játéknapján.
*​*
*
*Ligakupa, csoportkör, 1. forduló:
**A csoport:
**Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Győri ETO FC 0-0

**C csoport:
*_*MTK Budapest (II. osztályú)-Videoton FC 1-0 (0-0)
*_​_*
*_​_*Vb-ezüstérmes szélsővel erősített a Juventus*


*



**


Szerdán, a nyári átigazolási időszak utolsó napján a Juventus labdarúgócsapata szerződtette a holland világbajnoki ezüstérmes Eljero Eliát.
*​*
*Az olasz együttes *9 millió euróért* vásárolta meg a 24 éves támadót a német Hamburger SV-től, mely további egy milliót kap majd a torinóiaktól, ha Elia jól teljesít.
A fiatal futballista négy évre kötelezte el magát a Serie A-ban legutóbb csalódást keltően szerepelt Juventushoz, melynél hosszú idő után ő lesz az első "klasszikus" balszélső.
"A pályafutásom szempontjából fontos, hogy előre tudjak lépni, s bízom benne, hogy a Juventusnál ez így is lesz" - nyilatkozta Elia a klub honlapján megjelent szerdai közlemény szerint.
A Zebrák legutóbbi hetedik helyükkel nem vívták ki a nemzetközi szereplés jogát, így az új szezonban csak a bajnokságra és az Olasz Kupára kell majd koncentrálniuk.

* A május óta a klub korábbi legendája, Antonio Conte irányította Juventus a mostani szezontól új, saját stadionban játssza majd hazai mérkőzéseit.
*​*
*​*​*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Lipták távozik a Videotontól*





*


A svédek elleni pénteki Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő Lipták Zoltánnal szerződést bontott a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában címvédő Videoton.
*​*
*
A székesfehérvári klub honlapján megjelent rövid közlemény szerint a csapat és a játékos érdekeit egyaránt szem előtt tartva közös megegyezéssel vetettek véget az együttműködésnek.
A kilencszeres válogatott középhátvéd 2009 nyarán Újpestről szerződött a székesfehérvári együtteshez, melynek színeiben 60 bajnoki meccsen lépett pályára, s a bajnoki cím mellett a Magyar Szuperkupát is elhódította.


*Azt egyelőre még nem tudni, hogy a 26 éves védő hol folytatja pályafutását.
*​*
*​*Prukner az utódja Csanknak a ZTE kispadján*
​*Prukner László váltja a Zalaegerszeg élvonalbeli futballcsapatának vezetőedzői posztján Csank Jánost.
​
**Az előző tréner múlt szombaton állt fel a kispadról, miután tárgyalt Nagy Ferenccel, a ZTE FC elnökével, s arra jutottak, hogy nem folytatja a munkát a hat vereséggel és egy döntetlennel a tabella legalján álló csapatnál.
*​*
*Nagy Ferenc csütörtöki közlése szerint Prukner László - aki augusztus 16-án mondott le a Ferencváros labdarúgócsapatának szakmai igazgatói posztjáról - egy plusz két évre szóló szerződést köt Zalaegerszegen. A klub közlése szerint az aláírásra hétfőn kerül sor.
A pályaedzőt és a kapusedzőt a jövő hét elején nevezik meg.

*Szakmai vezetői változások az OTP Bank Ligában:
*​*
*
*2011. augusztus 10.: Újpest FC, Mészöly Géza helyett Zoran Spisljak
2011. augusztus 15.: Vasas-Híd, Komjáti András helyett Marijan Vlak
2011. augusztus 16.: Ferencváros, Prukner László helyett Nagy Tamás
2011. augusztus 30.: Ferencváros, Nagy Tamás helyett Détári Lajos
2011. augusztus 27./szeptember 1.: ZTE, Csank János helyett Prukner László
*​*
*
*Carvalho megsértődött és lemondta a válogatottságot*


*



**


Ricardo Carvalho, a Real Madrid futballcsapatának portugál hátvédje lemondta a válogatottságot.
*​*
*Carvalho azért nem kíván többet szerepelni a nemzeti együttesben, mert Paulo Bento nem a kezdőcsapatba nevezte a Ciprus elleni, pénteki labdarúgó Eb-selejtezőre.
 
*"Soha nem sértettek meg ennyire" - kommentálta döntését a veterán játékos. "Nem így akartam visszavonulni, de nem volt mit tennem."*​*​**A 33 esztendős Carvalho 75 alkalommal szerepelt a válogatottban.*


*Mourinho Párizsba tart?*





*


Spanyol sajtóértesülés szerint José Mourinho, a Real Madrid portugál vezetőedzője a Paris Saint-Germain csapatához szerződik.

*​*
* Mourinho a következő idényben foglalja el a PSG kispadját.

*A párizsi klub állítólag kitöltetlen csekket kíván átadni az edzőnek, vagyis annyi honoráriumot kap, amennyit kér.

*​*
*​*
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Egervári nem írná alá az ikszet - Hajnal lesz a kapitány*​ 

*Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány nem egyezne ki a döntetlennel a svédek elleni, pénteki Eb-selejtezőn. Rudolf Gergely úgy fogalmazott, aggódjon az ellenfél, mi csak nyerhetünk az összecsapáson. *
*A csapatkapitány Hajnal Tamás lesz.*​ 




 
Nincs veszíteni valója a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottnak a pénteki, svédek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésen *Rudolf Gergely* szerint, mivel a csapatot rengeteg sérülés és eltiltás sújtotta, ráadásul az esélyesség terhe is a vendégeket nyomja.​ 
_*– Aggódjanak ők, mi csak nyerhetünk ezen a meccsen* –_ jelentette ki csütörtökön, a válogatott telki edzőtáborában tartott sajtótájékoztatón a Genoától kölcsönbe a görög Panathinaikoszhoz került csatár, aki újságírói kérdésre úgy válaszolt, nem sok szó esik Zlatan Ibrahimovicról, a rivális legnagyobb sztárjáról, mert a csapat tagjai elsősorban saját játékukra koncentrálnak. Hozzátette: ettől még persze jól ismerik, de elsősorban mindenki a saját feladatát szeretné megoldani.​ 
*Egervári Sándor* szövetségi kapitány kijelentette: _*nem aggódik a sok hiányzó miatt, mert akik pályára léphetnek pénteken, azokon komoly elszántságot tapasztal. *_​ 
A szakember sérülés miatt nem számíthat _*Dzsudzsák Balázsra, Gera Zoltánra és Szalai Ádámra, Juhász Roland és Vanczák Vilmos*_ pedig eltiltás miatt nem játszhat pénteken.​ 
_–* A győzelmi kényszer ellenére nincs plusz nyomás a játékosokon. A döntetlennel nem egyeznék ki, mert mindig győzelemre játszunk, legyen az ellenfél Spanyolország, Hollandia, vagy éppen Svédország. Persze nyerni nem mindig sikerül*_ _–_ mondta a magyar szakvezető, aki elárulta, ezen a mérkőzésen Hajnal Tamás lesz a csapatkapitány.​ 
Az MTI kérdésére, mely szerint a 80. percben, 1-0-ás vezetésnél az eredmény őrzése, vagy az egymás elleni eredmény fontossága miatt az újabb gól megszerzése lenne-e a cél, úgy válaszolt a szakember, hogy a válogatottban *minden meccsen a lefújásig a maximumot kell nyújtani, sosem szabad visszavenni a tempóból.*​ 
*Svédországban, tavaly szeptemberben 2-0-ra kapott ki a magyar együttes, s a csoport végeredményénél azonos pontszám esetén az egymás elleni eredmény rangsorol.*​ 


 
*Hajnal,* aki szerint nem plusz motivációt, hanem megtiszteltetést jelent a csapatkapitányi karszalag, azt emelte ki, hogy *nem szabad a múlttal foglalkozni, már csak azért sem, mert az elmúlt egy évben sokat fejlődött a magyar csapat.* Hozzátette, olyan *kiélezett meccsre számít, mint amilyen az utóbbi két hazai meccs volt a skandinávok ellen, de reményei szerint ezúttal nem a vendégek szerzik a győztes gólt az utolsó pillanatokban.*​ 
*A találkozó pénteken, 19.45-kor kezdődik a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban. *​ 

*Magyar-svéd és további selejtezők MA*​ 

*Magyar szempontból a pénteki nap elsőszámú labdarúgó-eseménye természetesen a válogatott svédek elleni selejtezője.*​ 
A találkozót két hazai csatorna is élőben közvetíti. Emellett megnézhetjük a németek, az angolok vagy az olaszok meccsét is, nem is beszélve a *finn-moldáv összecsapásról, amelyet a mi csoportunkban rendeznek.*​ 
*M1 - Sport1*
*19:30 Eb-selejtező, Magyarország - Svédország ÉLŐ! *
*Sport 1:*
*20:45 Eb-selejtező, Németország-Ausztria ÉLŐ!*
*DigiSport:*
*17:25 Eb-selejtező, Finnország-Moldova ÉLŐ!*
*19:55 Eb-selejtező, Bulgária-Anglia ÉLŐ!*
*DigiSport Plus:*
*20:40 Eb-selejtező, Feröer-szigetek - Olaszország ÉLŐ!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Nem engedték Belgiumba, felbontotta szerződését Németh Krisztián*






*Szerződést bontott a görög Olimpiakosz csapatával Németh Krisztián, magyar válogatott támadó. A 22 éves játékos olyan klubhoz szeretne szerződni, ahol rendszeres játéklehetőséget kap.*

Németh Krisztián szerződést bontott a görög Olimpiakosz labdarúgócsapatával. Mint ismeretes, a magyar csatár szeretett volna nyugatra szerződni, már jól is alakultak a tárgyalások a belga Standard Liége-zsel, ám a két klub nem tudott végül megegyezni, így válogatottunknak maradnia kellett volna Athénban.
Azonban ezt semmiképpen sem szerette volna, így felbontotta a szerződését. Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a jövőben sem lesz az Olimpiakosz játékosa, egy olyan megállapodást kötöttek a görög sztárklubbal, melynek értelmében Németh vissatérhet, ha rendszeres játéklehetőséget kap.
Azonban a tavalyi, Volosznál töltött idény alapján a fiatal csatár úgy ítélte meg, hogy más görög klubban nem szeretne futballozni, ezért is kerestek menedzserei nyugat-európai csapatokat. 

*A szerződés felbontása értelmében tehát Németh most szabadon igazolható, a következő két hétben szeretnének neki új egyesületet találni, a legfontosabb az, hogy rendszeres játéklehetőséget kapjon a magyar válogatottnál is számításba vett támadó.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Történelmi győzelem: tizenhat év után legyőztük a svédeket!*​ 


​ 
*Fordulatos és jó mérkőzésen, kihagyott tizenegyes után vezetést szereztünk, a svédek egyenlítettek a második félidőben, de Rudolf egy parádés összjáték után az betalált, és ezúttal magyar gól született az utolsó percben.*​ 
*Európa-bajnoki selejtező, E-csoport*​ 
*Magyarország - Svédország: 2-1 (1-0)*​ 
_*Gól: Szabics (44.), Rudolf (90.) ill. Wilhelmsson (60.)*_​ 

*Magyar-svéd: vezetünk a félidőben!*​ 
*

*​ 
*Kihagyott tizenegyes ellenére is vezet a magyar válogatott a svédek ellen Szabics Imre góljával, amely Rudolf Gergely fantasztikus passza után született.*​ 
A 4. percben szépen indult meg Pintér Ádám: egy átemelés után már a svédek 16-osánál járt, amikor Källström - a visszajátszás alapján úgy tűnt - eltalálta a combját. Védekező középpályásunk elesett, a játékvezető sípja néma maradt.
A 19. percben jogos tizenegyest kapott a magyar válogatott: Wendt szinte röplabdás mozdulattal, kézzel ütött át egy beadást Rudolf feje fölött, a játékvezető sárgát adott a balhátvédnek, meg a reklamáló Majstorovicnak is. A megítélt büntetőt azonban sajnos Hajnal a felső lécre lőtte... Ezekben a percekben talán még jobbnak is tűnt ellenfelénél a magyar válogatott, de hogy pariban voltunk a svédekkel, az biztos.
A kihagyott büntető visszavetette a csapatot, a következő húsz perc inkább a svédeké volt. A 23. percben Elmander kapott labdát laposan jobbról, ellőtte, a remek löket a bal kapufa tövét találta el. Az ismétlést Varga mentette szögetre. Pár perccel később Varga rúgta fel Wilhelmssont, Källström tekerte rá a szabadrúgást, amit Király szépen, repülve védett. A következő szögletnél kapusunk kiejtette a labdát, de nem lett belőle baj, Majstorovic nem figyelt.
A 34. percben Ibrahimovic került helyzetbe a magyar védelemnek köszönhetően, rávihette volna Királyra, de szerencsére a véletlenül elé kerülő labdát nem volt ideje jól eltalálni, így odalett a helyzet. A kifutó kapussal azonban ütközött a svéd csatár, a magyar hálóőr nagyott esettt, sárgát kapott az akcióért a rettegett gólvágó.
A 41. percben aztán Elmander kihagyta a félidő svéd helyzetét: Koman cselezgetett visszafelé, elvesztette a labdát, a svéd támadó megindult, elnyomni sem tudtuk, és lőhetett távolról, szerencsére mellé.​ 
*A 43. percben megvan a vezetés: Rudolf vezethette rá a védelemre középen, szenzációs lapos passzával remekül lépett ki Szabics, aki el tudta pörgetni a kifutó Isaksson mellett, 1-0!*​ 
Svéd helyzettel kezdődött a második félidő. A 49. percben Ibrahimovic tett vissza egy labdát külsővel a 16-os jobb sarkától, Wilhelmsson futott keresztbe Varga mögött, de nem érte el a labdát, Királyt viszont megrúgta, és sárgát kapott érte. Az 52. percben megvolt az első magyar helyzet is a második félidőben: Király rúgott ki egy hosszú labdát, a bizonytalan Wendt röviden tette haza, Rudolf remek csatárösztönnel csapott le rá, de túl közel volt már Isaksson.
Svéd csere: Elm váltja a rendkívül rutinos Svenssont. A friss ember rögtön felpörgette a svédek támadójátékát, az 55. percben ő tette középre jobbról, Ibrahimovic teljesen üresen fejelhetett, de szerencsére magához képest gyengén, Király könnyen lekapta. Sokkal veszélyesebbek voltak a svédek ezekben a percekben. Egy jó kontrára futotta a mieinktől az 59. percben, Koman adott középre, Hajnal érkezett, jó csel után lőtt, de védett Isaksson. A következő percben sajnos megszületett az egyenlítő gól: *Elmander megbolondította a kissé rosszul helyezkedő védelmet, és laposan középre tette az üresen érkező Wilhelmssonnak, aki az üres kapuba passzolt, 1-1.*​ 
Egy perccel később már színezték is a svédek: Wendt kapott jó kiugratást előre húzódva, bepasszolta balról, Elmander átlépte, de mögötte csak hajnal jött, ő pedig kivágta a labdát. Nem sokkal később újoncot avattunk, Hajnal helyett Stieber jött. Sajnos már egy jó ideje nem tudtuk megtartani a labdát, a svédeknél volt az irányítás.
A 71. percben Wilhelmsson tudott elfutni és adott be balról, Laczkó szerencsénkre rá tudta fejelni Ibrahimovic lábára, így odalett a svéd helyzet. Liptákot, aki mindent kiadott magából, le kellett hozni, Sándor György állt be a 74. percben, Pintér pedig hátrajött középső védőnek.
Köszönjük meg Källströmnek: a svéd középpályás cselezgetett, nem tudták lekövetni a védőink, közepesen erős lövést 
adott le a 16-oson kívülről, középről, de óriási szerencsénkre mellément, Király szemmel védett, midez a 81. percben.
Lejött a magyar gólszerző is: Szabicsot Priskin váltotta. A 86. percben végre volt magyar helyzet is: Varga adott szenzációs keresztpasszt Stiebernek, aki nagyon üresen kapta, de a kifutó Isaksson tudott tisztázni. A kipattanót Koman nagyon messziről az üres kapu fölé nyeste.
És visszavettük a vezetést!​ 
*A 90. percben Rudolf tette ki remek ütemben a szélre Priskinnek, aki szépen adott középre laposan, Rudolf ért vissza és tudott kibújni a védők között (mögött), hogy aztán közelről erősen a hálóba lőjön: 2-1! *​ 
*Lehet, hogy az utolsó perc átka végre a svédeket is sújtja?* Csúnya jelenet zajlott a 94. percben: összefejelt Pintér, Toivonen és Sándor, Pintér Ádám lenn maradt. Időhúzásról szó sincs, reméljük sérülésről sem... A szabadrúgást melléemelik a svédek, egy kirúgás és vége!​ 
*Megnyertük a mérkőzést!!!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Egervári Sándor: "Nem érdemtelenül nyertünk"*
2011. 09. 07. 05.29

 <RIGHT> 



*


A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott kedden 2-0-ás győzelmet aratott Moldovában Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.
*​*
*
A magyarok győzelme azt jelenti, hogy életben tartották reményeiket a második hely megszerzését illetően, továbbá harmadiknál már nem végezhetnek rosszabb helyen a csoportban.​
*Eb-selejtező, E csoport:
Moldova-Magyarország 0-2 (0-1)
*------------------------------
Chisinau, 12 ezer néző, v.: Bebek (horvát)
*gólszerző: **Vanczák (7.), Rudolf (83.)
sárga lap:* Alexeev (42.), illetve Laczkó (75.), Juhász (78.)

*Moldova:
*--------
*Gaiduchevici - Armas, Golovatenco, Boret, Epureanu, Savinov - Cebotaru, Zmeu (Bugaiov, a szünetben), Suvorov - Alexeev (Tigirlas, 73.), Cheptine (Doros, 62.)

**Magyarország:
*-------------
*Király Gábor – Varga József, Juhász Roland, Korcsmár Zsolt (Laczkó Zsolt, 69.), Vanczák Vilmos – Koman Vladimir, Elek Ákos, Pintér Ádám (Sándor György, 64.), Hajnal Tamás – Rudolf Gergely, Szabics Imre (Vadócz Krisztián, 82.)

**I. félidő:
*----------
*7. perc:* Hajnal szabadrúgásból ívelt a 16-oson belülre, ahol mindenki feje felett elszállt a labda, amelyet Juhász még éppen vissza tudott passzolni közvetlenül a kapu elé, Vanczák pedig 3 méterről lőtt a hálóba (0-1).

*II. félidő:
*-----------
*83. perc:* Koman szöktette a jobb szélen Vargát, aki tökéletesen adott középre, a jó ütemben érkező Rudolf pedig a kapu jobb oldalába lőtt (0-2).

A hazai szurkolók "Szar Magyarország" felirattal "köszöntötték" a játékosokat, de gyorsan lehűtötte őket a magyar csapat, amely egy pontrúgást követően Vanczák találatával hamar vezetést szerzett. A gól azonban látszólag túlzottan is megnyugtatta a vendégeket, mert rendkívül keveset futottak játékosok, ráadásul pontatlanul és helyenként könnyelműen futballoztak. Ennek ellenére a moldovaiaknak sem volt igazán nagy helyzetük, mert az eltiltása után visszatérő Juhász irányította védelem nagyon szervezetten játszott.
A folytatásban a némileg aggresszívabb magyar együttes néhány perc után ismét gólt szerzett, ám a szabályosnak tűnő Rudolf-találatot a bíró les miatt nem adta meg. A második félidőben nagyobb iramú volt a találkozó, a hazaiak azonban nem voltak igazán veszélyesek, támamdásaikat Juhászék rendre hatástalanították. A hajrában egyre bátrabban támadtak a moldovaiak, de a magyar csapat a fellazuló védelmüket kihasználva, egy szép támadás végén Rudolf révén megduplázta előnyét, s ezzel eldöntötte a három pont sorsát.
A meccs végig küzdelmes volt, sok szabálytalanság tarkította, így nem igazán alakult ki folyamatos játék, s helyzetek is alig akadtak. A játékrész derekán egy pályára repülő pirotechnikai eszköz miatt a bíró félbeszakította a meccset, miközben a hazai drukkerek "Gyűlölünk titeket" feliratot feszítettek ki. Néhány perccel a vége előtt pedig egy szurkoló pályára rohant, de őt hamar leszerelték a biztonsági emberek.

*Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*​*​"Elsősorban a fegyelmezett játékunknak köszönhetjük a sikert. Sokat kivett a játékosokból a Svédország elleni összecsapás, de összességében nem érdemtelenül nyertünk".
​
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*EURO-2012 - A biztos résztvevők*
2011. 09. 08. 07.11

 <RIGHT> 



*


Eddig hat válogatott biztos résztvevője a 2012-es, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságnak.
*​*
**A biztos résztvevők:
*--------------------
*Lengyelország (rendező), Ukrajna (rendező), Hollandia, Németország, Olaszország, Spanyolország
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Prukner az FTC ellen debütál a ZTE kispadján*


*



**


Prukner László éppen volt csapata, a Ferencváros ellen mutatkozik be a Zalaegerszeg vezetőedzőjeként a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 8. fordulójában.
*​*
*
Prukner augusztus 16-án mondott le posztjáról a fővárosi együttesnél, majd szeptember elsején nevezték ki Csank János utódjának Zalaegerszegen. A két nyeretlen együttes összecsapásának pikantériája, hogy a zöld-fehéreknél szintén most debütál Détári Lajos, aki a Prukner távozása után megbízott trénerként tevékenykedett Nagy Tamástól vette át a szakmai munka irányítását.
A két százszázalékos együttes közül a Debrecen Siófokon, míg a Győr Kaposváron folytathatja menetelését. A címvédő Videoton pedig a Haladást látja vendégül.


*OTP Bank Liga, 8. forduló:
péntek:
*​*
*_*BFC Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó, v.: Vad II.
*_​_*
*_*szombat:
Újpest FC-*_*Pécsi MFC 15 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó
Videoton FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó, v.: Fábián
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 19 ó, v.: Németh
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó, v.: Garcia Miquel
Kecskeméti TE - Vasas-Híd 19 ó, v.: Kovács
*_​_*
*_*vasárnap:
**MVM Paks-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó, v.: Takács
Ferencváros-ZTE FC 18 ó, v.: Szabó

**A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 7 7 - - 16- 5 21 pont
*_*2. Győri ETO 7 7 - - 15- 5 21
3. Pécsi MFC 7 5 1 1 11- 9 16
4. Budapest Honvéd 7 5 - 2 16- 7 15
5. Kecskeméti TE 7 3 2 2 15-10 11
6. Diósgyőri VTK 7 3 2 2 11- 8 11
7. Videoton FC 7 3 1 3 11- 6 10
8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 7 3 1 3 6- 7 10
9. MVM Paks 7 2 3 2 12-14 9
10. BFC Siófok 7 2 2 3 7- 7 8
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 7 2 2 3 7- 9 8
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 7 1 3 3 11-16 6
13. Vasas-Híd 7 1 2 4 8-15 5
14. Ferencváros 7 - 2 5 4-10 2
15. Újpest FC 7 - 2 5 5-12 2
16. ZTE FC 7 - 1 6 4-19 1
*_​_*
*_​
*David Beckham ismét Európában?*
2011. 09. 09. 06.41

 <RIGHT> 






*Egyre több sajtóorgánum ír arról, hogy David Beckham visszatér egykori sikerei színhelyére. No nem a MU-hoz, hisz legalábbis egyelőre nem erről szólnak a híradások. Annyi bizonyos, hogy kontinensváltás célállomása Európa lehet.
*
Tony Fernandes a Quees Park Rangers elöljárója hivatalosan is érdeklődött David Beckham iránt. Már megtörténtek az első tárgyalások a Los Angeles Galaxy együttesénél.

- _Nagyszerűnek találnám, hogy megszerezzünk egy olyan futballistát, mint David Beckham_. - nyilatkozta Fernandes

A 36 éves játékosnak az idén lejár a szerződése Amerikában. A szerződtetése nagy presztizs-nyereség lenne az angol klubnak.
Beckham iránt egyébként más európai klubok is érdeklődnek, mint a *Tottenham, Arsenal és az AC Milan.*

*A hírek szerint a futballista jól érzi magát Amerikában és csak akkor akar más klubokkal tárgyalni, ha már lejárt a szerződése.
*​*
*​*Serie A - Sztrájk után kezdődik a bajnokság, Milan-Inter versenyfutás várható








A hétfőn lezárult játékossztrájk miatt a második fordulóval veszi kezdetét az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 2011/2012-es szezonja, mely rögtön egy komoly rangadóval, a címvédő AC Milan Lazio elleni meccsével indul útjára pénteken.
​

Serie A, 2. forduló:
--------------------
péntek:
AC Milan-SS Lazio 20:45 ó​​szombat:
Cesena-SSC Napoli 20:45 ó
​

vasárnap:
Juventus-Parma 12:30 ó
AS Roma-Cagliari 15
Catania-Siena 15
Chievo Verona-Novara 15
Fiorentina-Bologna 15
Genoa-Atalanta 15
Lecce-Udinese 15
Palermo-Internazionale 20:45

​
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*NB I: először veszített pontokat a Debrecen, döntetlen Siófokon*


*A labdarúgó NB I 8. fordulójában az eddigi hibátlan Debrecen a Siófok otthonában lépett pályára. Az első félidőt tulajdonképpen sikerült említésre méltó helyzet nélkül „letudni", a folytatásban sem változott sokáig a játék képe. Dajan Simac a 64. percben megkapta második sárga lapját, a Siófok pedig emberelőnyben megpróbálta eldönteni a meccset, de végül nem született gól a találkozón. Kondás Elemér együttese először veszített pontokat a bajnokságban. *


*LABDARÚGÓ NB I *
*8. FORDULÓ*

*BFC SIÓFOK–DEBRECENI VSC 0–0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 09. 10. 03.41

<RIGHT>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga nyolcadik fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:*


*BFC Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 0-0*


*szombat: *
*Újpest FC*-Pécsi MFC 15 ó 
Videoton FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 19 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó 
Kecskeméti TE - Vasas-Híd 19 ó

*vasárnap:*
MVM Paks-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
*Ferencváros*-ZTE FC 18 ó

*A tabella:*
*1. DVSC-TEVA 8 7 1 - 16- 5 22 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 7 7 - - 15- 5 21*
_*3. Pécsi MFC 7 5 1 1 11- 9 16*_
_*4. Budapest Honvéd 7 5 - 2 16- 7 15*_
_*5. Kecskeméti TE 7 3 2 2 15-10 11*_
_*6. Diósgyőri VTK 7 3 2 2 11- 8 11*_
_*7. Videoton FC 7 3 1 3 11- 6 10*_
_*8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 7 3 1 3 6- 7 10*_
_*9. BFC Siófok 8 2 3 3 7- 7 9*_
_*10. MVM Paks 7 2 3 2 12-14 9*_
_*11. Haladás Sopron Bank 7 2 2 3 7- 9 8*_
_*12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 7 1 3 3 11-16 6*_
_*13. Vasas-Híd 7 1 2 4 8-15 5*_
_*14. Ferencváros 7 - 2 5 4-10 2*_
_*15. Újpest FC 7 - 2 5 5-12 2*_
_*16. ZTE FC 7 - 1 6 4-19 1*_


*Éjszakázás, alkohol? Riise bocsánatot kért*
2011. 09. 10. 08.02

 <RIGHT> 






*Alig van már reménye arra a norvég válogatottnak, hogy a 2012-es Eb-döntőben szerepeljen. Ebben közrejátszhat játékosainak némileg sportszerűtlen életmódja is...*


Korábban a norvégok simán, 2-0-ra kikaptak a dánoktól Eb-selejtezőn, és a Dagbladet című norvég lapnak az jutott a tudomására, hogy néhány játékosa kimaradt a meccs előtt. Kiderült, hogy az éjszakázásban az egyik értelmi szerző John Arne Riise, aki ugyan sérülése miatt nem jutott szóhoz a szóban forgó találkozón, de a sportszerűtlenségnek valóban az egyik kezdeményezője volt. – Elismerem a hibámat, és ezért elnézést is kértem Egil Olsen szövetségi kapitánytól – nyilatkozta Riise.

– *Valóban éjfél után tértünk vissza a szállodába, az est során volt alkohol is az asztalon ott, ahol jártunk, de mivel én sérülés miatt nem szerepelhettem, gondoltam, hogy elbeszélgetünk egy kicsit a csapattársakkal. Az idő közben elszaladt, és valóban felelős vagyok azért, hogy a többiek is késve értek vissza a csapat szálláshelyére. Amúgy viszont évente két vagy három alkalommal fogyasztok alkoholt*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 09. 11. 07.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga nyolcadik fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
*Újpest FC-Pécsi MFC 4-1 
Videoton FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Győri ETO FC 0-0 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Budapest Honvéd 3-1 
Kecskeméti TE - Vasas-Híd 1-1
pénteken játszották:
BFC Siófok - DVSC-TEVA 0-0*​*​**vasárnap:
MVM Paks-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó
Ferencváros-ZTE FC 18 ó

*_*A tabella:
*_*1. DVSC-TEVA 8 7 1 - 16- 5 22 pont
*_*2. Győri ETO 8 7 1 - 15- 5 22
3. Pécsi MFC 8 5 1 2 12-13 16
4. Budapest Honvéd 8 5 - 3 17-10 15
5. Videoton FC 8 4 1 3 12- 6 13
6. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 8 4 1 3 9- 8 13
7. Kecskeméti TE 8 3 3 2 16-11 12
8. Diósgyőri VTK 7 3 2 2 11- 8 11
9. BFC Siófok 8 2 3 3 7- 7 9
10. MVM Paks 7 2 3 2 12-14 9
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 8 2 2 4 7-10 8
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 8 1 4 3 11-16 7
13. Vasas-Híd 8 1 3 4 9-16 6
14. Újpest FC 8 1 2 5 9-13 5
15. Ferencváros 7 - 2 5 4-10 2
16. ZTE FC 7 - 1 6 4-19 1*_
​*Lemondott a City vezérigazgatója*


_*



*_


*Leköszönt tisztéről Garry Cook, a Manchester City vezérigazgatója, mert ízléstelen e-mailt küldött egy rákos hölgynek. Lemondását jóváhagyólag tudomásul vették.*
*Tudni illik, hogy mi illik. De ezek szerint Cook úr korábban nem kapott elég jó nevelést.*

A Manchester City vezérigazgatója ugyanis egy e-mail-üzenetet küldött az angol csapat nigériai származású játékosa, Nedum Onuoha édesanyja címére. A hölgy rákbeteg, s bár nem tudni, hogy milyen apropóból küldte el neki Cook az elektromos levelet, de ízléstelen dolgot művelt, amikor ezt „tanácsolta” a halálos beteg nőnek: – Pusztítsa el a betegségét! Meglehet, jó tanáccsal akart szolgálni, de bizony eléggé bárdolatlanul viselkedett. 

_*Erre ő maga is rájöhetett, amikor a kínos ügy miatt felajánlotta a lemondását,s azt a Manchester City vezetői habozás nélkül el is fogadták.
*_​_*
*_​_
​_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 13)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai program*
2011. 09. 13. 

<RIGHT>






*Szerdán további nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája.*



*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 1. forduló: *
*A csoport: *

*Manchester City (angol)-SSC Napoli (olasz) 20:45 ó *
_*Villarreal (spanyol)-Bayern München (német) 20:45 ó*_


*B csoport: *
_*Lille (francia)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 20:45 ó *_
_*Internazionale (olasz)-Trabzonspor (török) 20:45 ó*_


*C csoport: *
*FC Basel (svájci)-Otelul Galati (román) 20:45 ó *
*Benfica (portugál)-Manchester United (angol) 20:45 ó*


*D csoport: *
*Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 20:45 ó *
_*Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 20:45*_
*ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 14)

*BL: az első forduló keddi játéknapjának összes eredménye*​ 

*Nyolc mérkőzést rendeztek kedden a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének első fordulójából. A játéknap rangadóján a címvédő Barcelona 2–2-es döntetlent játszott a Milannal, míg az Arsenal a Dortmund otthonában ikszelt. Tőzsér Dániellel és Köteles Lászlóval a soraiban gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a Genk a spanyol Valencia ellen, míg Huszti Szabolcs klubja, a Zenit kikapott a ciprusi APOEL otthonában.*​ 


<DD>
*BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA*
*1. FORDULÓ, KEDDI MÉRKŐZÉSEK* 
*E-CSOPORT*​

<DD>

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Chelsea (angol)–Bayer Leverkusen (német) 2–0*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*London,* Stamford Bridge.* V:* Lannoy (francia)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* David Luiz (67.), Mata (93.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Genk (belga)–Valencia (spanyol) 0–0*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Genk,* Cristal Arena. *V:* Einwaller (osztrák)
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*F-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Olympiakosz Pireusz (görög)–Olympique Marseille (francia) 0–1*



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Pireusz,* Jorgosz Karaiszkakisz Stadion. *V:* Proenca (portugál)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Lucho González (51.)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kiállítva:* Fanni (Marseille, 91. )



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Borussia Dortmund (német)–Arsenal (angol) 1–1*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Dortmund,* Westfalenstadion. *V:* Rocchi (olasz)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Perisic (88.), ill. Van Persie (42.)


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*G-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Porto (portugál)–Sahtar Doneck (ukrán) 2–1*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Porto,* Estádio do Dragao. *V:* Brych (német)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Hulk (28.), Kléber (51.), ill. Luiz Adriano (12.)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Kiállítva: *Rakickij (40.), Csihrinszkij (80.) – mindketten Sahtar 
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*APOEL (ciprusi)–Zenit (orosz) 2–1*



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Nicosia,* GSP Stadion.* V:* Itturalde González (spanyol)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Manduca (73.), Aílton (75.), ill.Zirjanov (63.)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kiállítva:* Bruno Alves (Zenit, 78.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*H-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Barcelona (spanyol)–AC Milan (olasz) 2–2*



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Barcelona,* Camp Nou. *V:* Atkinson (angol)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G: *Pedro (36.), Villa (50.) ill. Pato (1.), Thiago Silva (92.)
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Viktoria Plzen (cseh)–BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 1–1*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Prága, *Eden Stadion.* V: *Duhamel (francia)​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G: *Bakos (45+1.), ill. Bressan (69.)



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 




<DD>


​<DD><DD><DD>*Virul az angol drogpiac: huszonegy Premier League-játékos kokainozott*




<DD>


​ 
*Egy brit tévécsatorna tegnap este sugárzott dokumentumfilmje szerint 2003 óta 21 Premier League-játékos szervezetében találtak kokaint a doppingellenőrök, az FA azonban eltitkolta az eseteket.*​ 
A legismertebb név *Garry O'Connoré*: a skót válogatott játékos október 2009-ben produkált pozitív tesztet, de mindössze két hónap eltiltást kapott, amit nem is hoztak nyilvánosságra. A csatár titokban letöltötte büntetését - sérülés miatt egyébként sem játszhatott volna -, majd akkori klubja, a Birmingham City kölcsönadta a Burnley együttesének, amelynél azonban senki sem tudta, hogy O'Connort nem sokkal korábban kokainhasználatért büntették meg.
*A film szerint összesen 21 Premier League-játékos bukott le 2003 óta,* köztük a korábbi Fulham-játékos *Elvis Hammond, *aki hathónapos eltiltást kapott, vagy éppen *Shaun Newton, *akinek a 2006-os, West Ham United-Middlesbrough FA Kupa-elődöntőt követően lett pozitív a doppingtesztje. Newtont hét hónapra tiltották el; ez meglehetősen enyhe ítélet, figyelembe véve, hogy a WADA doppingellenes irányelvei szerint a mérkőzést követő doppingteszten történő lebukás automatikusan kétéves eltiltást kellene, hogy maga után vonjon.
- Rengeteg futballista használ kokaint - nyilatkozta a műsornak Leon Knight, a Chelsea korábbi labdarúgója. - Sok pénzük van, és a kokain vonzza a csajokat, szóval csinálják.
A műsor szerkesztői állítják, többek között egy korábbi angol válogatott támadó is érintett volt abban a 2007. őszi ügyben, amikor három korábbi válogatott játékosnál is gyanúsan magas tesztoszteron-szint mutattak ki, amely illegális szer használatára utalt. A játékos kilétét, az indoklás szerint jogi okokból, nem fedték fel.
Az FA már reagált is: az agol szövetség azért nem hozza nyilvánosságra a rekreációs drogokkal megbukó sztárok nevét, hogy azoknak ne a nyilvánosság szeme előtt kelljen megküzdeniük a problémájukkal. A nem teljesítményfokozó célzattal szedett, doppingnak minősülő szerek esetén a szövetség nem köteles nyilvánosságra hozni a pozitív teszteredményeket, és a jövőben sem szándékszik eddigi politikáján változtatni.​ 






</DD>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Bajnokok Ligája - Nem bírt egymással a Manchester City és a Napoli*
2011. 09. 15. 05.46 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Döntetlennel ért véget szerda este az angol Manchester City és az olasz Napoli összecsapása a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája A csoportjának első fordulós mérkőzésén.
*​*
*
A vezetést - gól nélküli első félidő után - némi meglepetésre az olaszok szerezték meg, de a házigazda Citynek mindössze hat percre volt szüksége az egyenlítéshez, s így osztoztak a pontokon a csapatok, miközben a kvartett másik találkozóján a Bayern München elhozta a három pontot a Villarreal otthonából.
A játéknap legnagyobb meglepetését a B csoportban szereplő török Trabzonspor szolgáltatta: a Fenerbahce visszaléptetése miatt főtáblára került alakulat a 2010-ben BL-győztes olasz Internazionalét verte 1-0-ra, ráadásul vendégként.
A nagyobbik, és Angliában bajnoki címvédő manchesteri gárda, a United a Benfica otthonában lépett pályára, s bár hátrányba került, végül egy pontot elvitt Lisszabonból a C jelű négyes rangadóján.
A D csoportban a Real Madridnak nagyon meg kellett izzadnia a sikerért Zágrábban, a Dinamo ugyanis jól küzdött, s végül csak egygólos vereséget szenvedett a spanyol sztáregyüttestől.

*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 1. forduló: 
A csoport:*
* 
Manchester City (angol)-SSC Napoli (olasz) 1-1 (0-0)
----------------------------------------------------
gól: Kolarov (75.), illetve Cavani (69.)

Villarreal (spanyol)-Bayern München (német) 0-2 (0-1)
-----------------------------------------------------
g: Kroos (7.), Rafinha (76.)

B csoport: 
Lille (francia)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 2-2 (1-0)
-----------------------------------------------
g: Sow (45.), Pedretti (57.), illetve Doumbia (72., 90.)

Internazionale (olasz)-Trabzonspor (török) 0-1 (0-0) 
----------------------------------------------------
g: Celustka (76.)

C csoport: 
FC Basel (svájci)-Otelul Galati (román) 2-1 (1-0) 
-------------------------------------------------
g: Frei (39., 84., a másodikat 11-esből), illetve Pena (58.)
kiállítva: Huggel (87.), illetve Salageanu (83.)

Benfica (portugál)-Manchester United (angol) 1-1 (1-1) 
------------------------------------------------------
g: Cardozo (24.), illetve Giggs (42.)

D csoport: 
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 0-1 (0-0) 
------------------------------------------------------
g: Di Maria (53.)
kiállítva: Marcelo (Real Madrid, 73.)

Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 0-0
-----------------------------------------------------
*​*
*



*Dudek nem mondott le az Eb-részvételről*
2011. 09. 15. 07.16

 <RIGHT> 






*Dudek őszinte ámulattal és rajongással beszél a Real Madridról, bár Iker Casillas miatt sokat nem védhetett a "királyiaknál." A lengyel játékost angliai remekléseiről is kedvelhetjük, ám roppant szimpatikusan azt mondta, hogy számára a Real Madrid a csúcs.*
- Különösen José Mourinho edzőt dicsérhetem, hiszen ő az az ember, akinél nem létezik olyan, aki jobban szereti a futballt, mint ő - jellemezte a madridiak portugál mesterét Dudek. Azzal folytatta, hogy minden egyes edzése élmény volt Madridban, és bár Casillas mellett nem nagyon rúgott labdába, de igazi "madridistának" vallja magát. 
- A Real Madrid jóvoltából láthattam, hogy minden egyes idegenbeli érkezésünkkor kétezren vártak bennünket Spanyolországban, még a szállodánk előtt is tömegek vártak. Arról nem beszélve, hogy Málaga csodás környezetét is megismerhettem, amire mindig is vágytam. 
Dudek szót ejtett Cristiano Ronaldo úgymond kettős megítéléséről is. 
- Aki közelről ismeri őt, elmondhatja, hogy semmiféle sztárallűr nem jellemzi, egyszerű, jószívű srác, szeretni való, közvetlen, ám a sajtó mindenfélét kitalál róla, igaz, ettől nem lesz ideges, hiszen megszokta már az alaptalan pletykákat.

*Dudek úgy tippelt, hogy ebben az idényben a Real Madrid kiharcolja majd tizedik BEK/BL-sikerét, amit pedig magának kíván: ha lehet, válogassák be a jövő évi Eb-n pályára lépő lengyel válogatottba, illetve ha nem is jut szóhoz, legalább kerettag lehessen! 
*​*
*

*Piros lap, bordatörés*
2011. 09. 15. 08.01

 <RIGHT> 






*Roguy Meye számára nem végződött jól a hétvégi Ferencváros elleni mérkőzés. A ZTE támadója erős fájdalmakra panaszkodott a találkozó után, majd a vizsgálatok után kiderült, hogy a játékos bordatörést szenvedett. *

A zalaegerszegi csapat trénere, Prukner László emiatt nem számíthat több hétig a gaboni támadóra. A kék-fehér gárdának továbbra sincs meg az első győzelme, sőt ez az eset tovább ronthatja az esélyeit a csapatnak. A támadó egyébként amúgy sem léphetett volna pályára a 9. fordulóban a Kecskemét ellen, mivel a Ferencváros elleni találkozón a játékvezető piros lapot adott neki. 





*Nagy visszatérő a Vidinél*








*A bajnoki címvédő fehérvári klub megegyezett Tóth Balázzsal, aki a továbbiakban a Videoton csapatát erősíti.*

Ezt a hírt már a játékos menedzsere is megerősítette, így szinte biztosnak mondható a hír, ami csak jót jelent a magyar futball szerelmeseinek. 
A válogatott labdarúgó korábban már 5 évig szolgálta a klubot, aminek a fehérvári szurkolók is örülnek, hogy újra körükben tudhatják a magyar tehetséget.

*A híresztelések szerint a játékos 3 éves szerződést kötött a külföldi játékosokkal ellepett klubbal, így annak is örülhetünk, hogy valamelyest csökken a légiósok és a magyar játékosok közti létszámkülönbség.*

*A játékos elmondása szerint boldog, hogy korábbi klubjában szerepelhet
* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 17)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmény és tabella*
2011. 09. 17. 03.32

<RIGHT>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga kilencedik fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:*


*Diósgyőri VTK-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1*


*szeptember 17., szombat:*

*Vasas-Híd - Videoton FC 15 ó*
*ZTE FC-Kecskeméti TE 16 ó*
*Budapest Honvéd-Újpest FC 17:30 ó*
*Pécsi MFC-BFC Siófok 19 ó*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 19 ó*

*szeptember 18., vasárnap:*

*DVSC-TEVA - MVM Paks 16 ó*
*Győri ETO FC-Ferencváros 18 ó*

*A tabella:*
*1. DVSC-TEVA 8 7 1 - 16-5 22 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 8 7 1 - 15-5 22*
_*3. Pécsi MFC 8 5 1 2 12-13 16*_
_*4. Budapest Honvéd 8 5 - 3 17-10 15*_
_*5. Diósgyőri VTK 9 4 3 2 14-10 15*_
_*6. Videoton FC 8 4 1 3 12-6 13*_
_*7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 8 4 1 3 9-8 13*_
_*8. Kecskeméti TE 8 3 3 2 16-11 12*_
_*9. MVM Paks 8 2 4 2 13-15 10*_
_*10. BFC Siófok 8 2 3 3 7-7 9*_
_*11. Haladás Sopron Bank 8 2 2 4 7-10 8*_
_*12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 1 4 4 12-18 7*_
_*13. Vasas-Híd 8 1 3 4 9-16 6*_
_*14. Újpest FC 8 1 2 5 9-13 5*_
_*15. Ferencváros 8 1 2 5 6-10 5*_
_*16. ZTE FC 8 - 1 7 4-21 1*_



*Premier League - Ismét rangadókat rendeznek*
2011. 09. 17. 04.16

<RIGHT>
_*



*_


*A vasárnapi játéknap igazi csemegéket kínál az angol futball szerelmeseinek, a Premier League ötödik fordulójában ugyanis a Liverpool a Tottenham vendége lesz, míg a címvédő Manchester United az elmúlt idényben ezüstérmes Chelsea-t fogadja.*


A Tottenham számára valódi erőfelmérőnek ígérkezik a Vörösök elleni találkozó, Harry Redknapp tanítványai ugyanis az első körben - a londoni zavargások miatt - nem léptek pályára, majd a két manchesteri alakulattal, a Uniteddel és a Cityvel játszottak, s a papírformának megfelelően vereséget is szenvedtek, a legutóbbi hétvégén magabiztosan nyertek a Wolverhampton vendégeként. Mivel úgy tűnik, az MU, a City, és a Chelsea valamivel erősebb a riválisainál az idén, így a Tottenham számára a Liverpool és az Arsenal elleni összecsapások lehetnek kiemelten fontosak, ha ugyanis csak három csapat előzi majd meg a szezon végén a Spurst, akkor a negyedik, Bajnokok Ligája-selejtezős helyet megkaparinthatja. Hétvégi ellenfele, a Liverpool ugyanakkor egyértelműen kemény ellenfél, még azzal együtt is, hogy az elmúlt körben - meglepetésre - egygólos vereséget szenvedett a Stoke City vendégeként.
A kirobbanó formában rajtoló, egyelőre 100 százalékos Manchester United ontja a gólokat, négy meccsen 18-at szerzett, s csak hármat kapott, ráadásul a Tottenhamet és az Arsenalt már legyőzte. Az igazi siker persze az lenne, ha a Chelsea-t is verné Sir Alex Ferguson gárdája. A londoni kékek egyelőre tapadnak a két manchesteri riválisra, s a United elleni összecsapás a vezetőedzők szempontjából is érdekes lesz: a már-már élő legendának tartott Ferguson először néz farkasszemet a José Mourinho utódjaként emlegetett fiatal portugál szakemberrel, Andre Villas-Boasszal.
A sérüléséből felépült, s már edzésbe állt Gera Zoltánt, valamint a kapus Fülöp Mártont foglalkoztató West Bromwich Albion az újonc Swansea vendége lesz, Buzsáky Ákos együttese, a Queens Park Rangers pedig a Wolverhamptonhoz látogat. A kapus Bogdán Ádámot a soraiban tudó Bolton Wanderers a Norwich Cityt fogadja, a korábbi REAC-hálóőr Somogyi Csabát foglalkoztató Fulham pedig az egyelőre hibátlan mérleggel második Manchester Cityt látja vendégül.

*Premier League, 5. forduló:*
_*---------------------------*_
_*szombat:*_
_*Blackburn Rovers-Arsenal 13:45 ó*_
_*Aston Villa-Newcastle United 16*_
_*Bolton Wanderers-Norwich City 16*_
_*Everton-Wigan Athletic 16*_
_*Swansea City-West Bromwich Albion 16*_
_*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Queens Park Rangers 16*_

*vasárnap:*
_*Tottenham Hotspur-FC Liverpool 14:30 ó*_
_*Fulham-Manchester City 16*_
_*Sunderland-Stoke City 16*_
_*Manchester United-Chelsea 17*_

*Az állás:*
*1. Manchester United 4 18- 3 12 pont*
_*2. Manchester City 4 15- 3 12 *_
_*3. Chelsea 4 7- 3 10 *_
_*4. Stoke City 4 3- 1 8 *_
_*és Newcastle United 4 3- 1 8 *_
_*6. FC Liverpool 4 6- 3 7 *_
_*7. Wolverhampton Wanderers 4 4- 3 7 *_
_*8. Aston Villa 4 5- 3 6 *_
_*9. Wigan Athletic 4 3- 4 5 *_
_*10. Everton 3 3- 3 4 *_
_*11. Queens Park Rangers 4 1- 6 4 *_
_*12. Arsenal 4 3-10 4 *_
_*13. West Bromwich Albion 4 3- 5 3 *_
_*14. Bolton Wanderers 4 7-11 3 *_
_*15. Tottenham Hotspur 3 3- 8 3 *_
_*16. Sunderland 4 2- 4 2 *_
_*17. Norwich City 4 3- 6 2 *_
_*18. Fulham 4 2- 5 2 *_
_*19. Swansea City 4 0- 5 2 *_
_*20. Blackburn Rovers 4 3- 7 1*_


*Primera División - "Kötelező" győzelem előtt a Barca és a Real Madrid*





*


A címvédő és Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona, valamint a jelenleg listavezető Real Madrid egyformán "kötelező" győzelem előtt áll a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi, negyedik fordulójában.
*​*
*



*Egy évszázados a román futball*
2011. 09. 17. 07.43

 <RIGHT> 



*


Kerekasztal-beszélgetés lesz két híres labdarúgóval, a román Helmut Duckadammal és az erdélyi Jenei Imrével, moderál Radu Paraschivescu újságíró és filmet is vetítenek kedden a Budapesti Román Kulturális Intézetben abból az alkalomból, hogy idén 100 éves a román futball.
*​*
*


*Bajnokok Ligája - Szentpétervárra érkezett a trófea, indul a körút*
2011. 09. 17. 06.25 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Pénteken Szentpétervárra érkezett a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája hivatalos trófeája, ezzel megkezdődött az UniCredit Bank által szervezett Champions League Trophy Tour elnevezésű sorozat, amelynek egyik fő célja, hogy a szurkolók közelebb érezzék magukhoz az első számú európai kupát.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 09. 18. 02.28 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga kilencedik fordulójának eredményei és a tabella:


*​*
** szombat:
Vasas-Híd - Videoton FC 0-0
ZTE FC-Kecskeméti TE 1-1
Budapest Honvéd-Újpest FC 2-0
Pécsi MFC-BFC Siófok 1-1
Haladás Sopron Bank-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-1*​*
pénteken játszották:
Diósgyőri VTK-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1​​*​*
 vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - MVM Paks 16 ó
Győri ETO FC-Ferencváros​18 ó

​** A tabella:
*​*
** 1. DVSC-TEVA 8 7 1 - 16-5 22 pont
 2. Győri ETO 8 7 1 - 15-5 22
3. Budapest Honvéd 9 6 - 3 19-10 18
4. Pécsi MFC 9 5 2 2 13-14 17
5. Diósgyőri VTK 9 4 3 2 14-10 15
6. Videoton FC 9 4 2 3 12-6 14
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 9 4 1 4 10-10 13
8. Kecskeméti TE 9 3 4 2 17-12 13
9. Haladás Sopron Bank 9 3 2 4 9-11 11
10. BFC Siófok 9 2 4 3 8-8 10
11. MVM Paks 8 2 4 2 13-15 10
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 1 4 4 12-18 7
13. Vasas-Híd 9 1 4 4 9-16 7
14. Ferencváros 8 1 2 5 6-10 5
15. Újpest FC 9 1 2 6 9-15 5
16. ZTE FC 9 - 2 7 5-22 2


*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 09. 19. 06.18

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Debrecen és a Győr is megőrizte veretlenségét a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga kilencedik fordulójában: előbbi a Paksot, utóbbi pedig a Ferencvárost verte vasárnap hazai pályán, egyaránt két góllal.

*​*
*A tabellát jobb gólkülönbségükkel a hajdúságiak vezetik.
Szombaton a címvédő Videoton csak gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a Vasas otthonában, míg a sereghajtó ZTE a Kecskemét elleni döntetlennel megszerezte első pontját Prukner László irányítása alatt. A zalaegerszegiek ezzel együtt továbbra is nyeretlenek ebben az idényben. A Budapest Honvéd két góllal jobbnak bizonyult az Újpestnél, amely így - az FTC-vel együtt - mindössze három ponttal előzi meg a ZTE-t.

* Eredmények, 9. forduló:
vasárnap játszották:
*​*
**DVSC-TEVA - MVM Paks 4-2
Győri ETO FC-Ferencváros 2-0
*​*
*
* A tabella:
 1. DVSC-TEVA 9 8 1 - 20-7 25 pont
 2. Győri ETO 9 8 1 - 17-5 25
3. Budapest Honvéd 9 6 - 3 19-10 18
4. Pécsi MFC 9 5 2 2 13-14 17
5. Diósgyőri VTK 9 4 3 2 14-10 15
6. Videoton FC 9 4 2 3 12-6 14
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 9 4 1 4 10-10 13
8. Kecskeméti TE 9 3 4 2 17-12 13
9. Haladás Sopron Bank 9 3 2 4 9-11 11
10. BFC Siófok 9 2 4 3 8-8 10
11. MVM Paks 9 2 4 3 15-19 10
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 1 4 4 12-18 7
13. Vasas-Híd 9 1 4 4 9-16 7
14. Újpest FC 9 1 2 6 9-15 5
15. Ferencváros 9 1 2 6 6-12 5
16. ZTE FC 9 - 2 7 5-22 2

* * A 10. forduló programja:
szeptember 23., péntek:
Videoton FC-ZTE FC 18 ó*​*
szeptember 24., szombat:
Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó
Újpest FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó
MVM Paks-Pécsi MFC 18 ó
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Vasas-Híd 18 ó

 szeptember 25., vasárnap: 
Kecskeméti TE-Ferencváros 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 18 ó
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 23)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A címvédő mérkőzésével kezdődik a forduló





 

A címvédő Videoton és a nyeretlen Zalaegerszeg pénteki mérkőzésével kezdődik a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga soron következő, tizedik fordulója.
*​*​*A székesfehérvári csapat hazai pályán az erőviszonyok alapján feltétlen esélyese a találkozónak, már csak azért is, mert saját közönsége előtt eddig valamennyi mérkőzését megnyerte. A közelmúltban edzőváltáson átesett ZTE-nek viszont nagyon kell a pont, így nyilván mindent megtesz majd azért, hogy ne vereséggel távozzon a Sóstói Stadionból.
A veretlen Debrecen és Győr egyformán idegenben lép pályára a hétvégén, előbbi Kaposváron, utóbbi a Diósgyőr vendégeként gyűjtheti tovább a pontjait. Az eddigi eredmények alapján a Győrre vár nehezebb feladata, a DVTK ugyanis otthonában csak egy összecsapását vesztett el, a többi megnyerte.
A tabella hátsó régiójában szerénykedő két nagy múltú fővárosi csapat, az Újpest és a Ferencváros a Haladás, illetve a Kecskemét ellen kezdheti meg a felzárkózást.

*OTP Bank Liga, 10. forduló:
szeptember 23., péntek:
**Videoton FC-ZTE FC 18 ó, v.: Garcia Miquel
*​*
**szeptember 24., szombat:
**Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó, v.: Szabó
Újpest FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó, v.: Veizer
MVM Paks-Pécsi MFC 18 ó, v.: Böcskei
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Vasas-Híd 18 ó, v.: Németh
*​*
**szeptember 25., vasárnap: 
**Kecskeméti TE-Ferencváros 16 ó, v.: Solymosi 
Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 18 ó, v.: Vad II.

**A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 9 8 1 - 20-7 25 pont
*_*2. Győri ETO 9 8 1 - 17-5 25
3. Budapest Honvéd 9 6 - 3 19-10 18
4. Pécsi MFC 9 5 2 2 13-14 17
5. Diósgyőri VTK 9 4 3 2 14-10 15
6. Videoton FC 9 4 2 3 12-6 14
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 9 4 1 4 10-10 13
8. Kecskeméti TE 9 3 4 2 17-12 13
9. Haladás Sopron Bank 9 3 2 4 9-11 11
10. BFC Siófok 9 2 4 3 8-8 10
11. MVM Paks 9 2 4 3 15-19 10
12. Kaposvári Rákóczi 9 1 4 4 12-18 7
13. Vasas-Híd 9 1 4 4 9-16 7
**14. Újpest FC 9 1 2 6 9-15 5
15. Ferencváros 9 1 2 6 6-12 5
16. ZTE FC 9 - 2 7 5-22 2
*_​_*
*_



*Király Gábor: minden részlet a helyére került*
2011. 09. 23. 07.10

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A magyar válogatott kapusa szerint a csapat keményen megdolgozott az eddigi legjobb FIFA-ranglistás helyezéséért.A magyar válogatott a hivatalos FIFA-ranglista 1993-as indulása óta először került a világ legjobb 30 csapata közé, előző helyezéséhez képest 18 helyet javítva a 27. pozíciót foglalja el a rangsorban.*

Az mlsz Király Gábort, a válogatott legrutinosabb tagját kérdezte a csapat egyre javuló megítéléséről. 
- Természetesen számít, hogy hol állunk a rangsorban, de a helyén kell kezelni ezt az elismerést is - mondta honlapunknak a kapus. - Azt mindenki tudta, hogy ha kilenc tétmérkőzésből tizennyolc pontot szerez a válogatott, akkor annak meglesz az eredménye, most ezt láthatjuk a világranglistán is. Ez a helyezés egy nagyon hosszú munka aktuális pillanatképe, keményen meg kellett dolgoznunk ahhoz, hogy idáig eljussunk. Ez azonban közel sem a végállomás, még hosszú út vár ránk, ezért nem szabad statisztikákkal törődnünk, vagy besorolni magunkat, nekünk játékosoknak továbbra is csak a következő mérkőzéssel kell foglalkoznunk. 
A 83-szoros válogatott Király Gábor 13 évvel ezelőtt mutatkozott be a nemzeti csapatban, vagyis tagja volt olyan magyar válogatottaknak is, amelyek eredményességben nem közelítették meg a jelenlegi együttest. Kapusunk szerint azért tapasztalható jelentős különbség az eredményességben, mert a korábbi együtteseknél sosem stimmelt egyszerre minden apró részlet, ami a sikerekhez szükségeltetik. 
- A korábbi válogatottakat sem alkották rossz játékosok, de a sikerek sok apró részletből állnak össze, és eddig valami mindig hiányzott a kiugró eredményekhez. Nem volt ilyen stabil a háttér, nem voltak teljesen rendben a körülmények, valamiért sosem állt össze a kép. Most tökéletes az egység, nagyszerű a társaság, kiváló a háttér, mindenki egy irányba húz, vagyis minden részlet a helyére került, ennek köszönhető, hogy a pályán lévő játékosok ki tudják hozni magukból, amire valójában képesek. A rutinosabb kerettagok, akik fiatalon kerültek ki külföldre, mint például Gera Zoltán, Juhász Roland, vagy Hajnal Tamás sokat átvettek mostanra a külföldi mentalitásból, a saját bőrükön tanulhatták meg, hogyan kell sikereket elérni, és ezt a tapasztalatot már a válogatottban is kamatoztatni tudják. Büszkeséggel tölt el, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a csapatnak, de nem szeretném, ha a statisztikák beszélnének a válogatott helyett, nekünk minden egyes mérkőzésen meg kell mutatnunk, hogy nem véletlenül jutottunk el idáig - tette hozzá Király Gábor.
​




*Dzsudzsák visszautazott Dagesztánba*
2011. 09. 23. 07.06

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A magyar válogatott szélső visszautazott az Anzsi csapatához, hogy a klub orvosai is megvizsgálják. A klub hivatalos honlapja is örömmel közölte, hogy játékosuk visszatért a csapathoz és náluk folytatja a rehabilitációt. *
Mint ismert a játékos még a Rosztov ellen szenvedett súlyos sérülést, amit itthon kezeltek. Balázs az itthoni időt pihenéssel és kisebb erősítésekkel töltötte. A játékos elmondta, hogy a sérülés során a legfájóbb az volt, hogy nem lehetett részese a válogatott remek menetelésének, de hozzátette, hogy végig azon lesz, hogy a Finnország ellen vívott selejtezőn benne legyen a válogatott keretben.

*Dzsudzsák csapattársai nagyon várják, hogy újra a magyar játékostól legyen lendületes a balszélük.
*​*
*​

*Sergio "Kun" Aguero szerződést kötött a Puma-val *
2011. 09. 23. 03.45

 <RIGHT> 






*A PUMA bejelentette, hogy Sergio Aguero-val hosszú távú szerződést kötött. A nemzetközi porondon játszó argentin mostantól hosszú távon a PUMA cipőit fogja viselni, amely a zöld színű v1.11 futballcipő pályára lépésével kezdődött a Manchester City FC első UEFA Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzésén, amelyet az olasz SSC Napoli ellen vívott. A Manchester City rekordigazolása a PUMA globális stratégiájának központi alakja lesz az elkövetkező évek során, és a sport-lifestyle márka labdarúgással kapcsolatos kommunikációjának kulcstényezője. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Megkérdőjelezték Maradona edzői kvalitásait*
2011. 09. 24. 07.15 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az Al Jaseera klub elöljárója kritizálja Diego Maradona edzői képességeit és viselkedését is nevetségesnek tarja.*

Állítása szerint Maradona semmit sem ért a sport-üzlethez sem. Kétségtelen, hogy az Al Wasl az egyesült Arab Emirátusokból nyert Diego Mardonával, de csak ami a hírnevét illeti. Vele az Al Wasl klub is ismertebb lett a focivilágban , s a nemzetközi sajtó is többet ír róluk, mióta Maradona lett az edzőjük.
Andre Wetzel szerint a világklasszis sportolói képességei vitathatatlanok, de edzőként való alkalmazása úgymond érdekes.
- Ez csak marketing kérdése. Ahol Diego jelen van , ott kamerák is vannak. Ebből a szempontból meg tudom érteni az Al Waslt, de Maradonát nem lehet edzőnek nevezni. Ő egy cirkuszi szám. Egyébként csak örülhetek, hogy a konkurens csapatnak olyan edzője van aki, nem érti a szakmáját. - hangzott el a szigorú kritika Wetzeltől a Voutbal Internationalnak adott interjújában.

*Valószínűleg nem fogja zavarni Maradonát ez a vélemény, hiszen 6,5 millió eurós szerződése megengedi, hogy az ilyen kritikákat elviselje.
*​*
*



*Luis Figo a török futballról *
2011. 09. 23. 19.40

 <RIGHT> 






*A világsztár Luis Figo, aki a Real Madrid, a Barcelona és az Inter játéosa volt, és nagy tapasztalata van a nemzetközi focivilágban, most a török futballról nyilatkozott.*

Figo nagyra értékeli azt az eredményt, miszerint Törökország az Európa bajnoki selejtezőkben az A csoport 2. helyén áll 2 ponttal megelőzve Belgiumot. 
A török ligában is rengeteg tehetséges játékos van. Különösen tetszik neki Arda Turan idegenlégiós, aki jelenleg az Atletico Madrid csapatát erősíti.
- Ő az én kedvenc játékosom Törökországból. - mondta a 127 szeres portugál válogatott futballista.
Azonkívül párhuzamokat és hasonlóságot is lát a két ország között.
*- Az élcsapatainknál nekünk is és Törökországnak is rengeteg tehetséges játékosa van. - nyilatkozta Figo, aki egyébként a karrierje befejeztével 2009 óta az Internél és az UEFA - nál is nagykövetként tevékenykedik.
*​*
*

*Guardiola homlokán egyre gyűlnek a ráncok?*








*Mint már beszámoltunk róla, súlyos sérülést szenvedett Ibrahim Afellay, a Barcelona középpályása, akire emiatt fél éves kihagyás vár. A játékos a csütörtöki edzésen sérült meg a bal térdén. Orvosi jelentések szerint az elülső keresztszalagja elszakadt, ezért a mai napon már meg is műtik a fiatal holland tehetséget.*

Afellay általában csereként jut szerephez a katalánoknál, vagy még úgy sem, de mindenesetre Pep Guardiola már nem az első játékosát veszíti el sérülés miatt.

* Két hete Alexis Sanchezt kellett lecserélnie sérülés miatt, múlt héten pedig Iniesta került ugyanerre a sorsa, de jó hír, hogy Pique már felépülőben van. Afellayra a műtét után egy fél éves rehabilitáció vár, vagyis legközelebb csak tavasszal lesz bevethető állapotban. *
​*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények*
2011. 09. 24. 03.04 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 10. fordulójának pénteki eredménye.

*
*Videoton FC-ZTE FC 4-1

A forduló további programja:
szombat:
*​*
**Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 15 ó
Újpest FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó
MVM Paks-Pécsi MFC 18 ó
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Vasas-Híd 18 ó*​*
vasárnap: 
Kecskeméti TE-Ferencváros 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 18 ó 
​**​*
​


----------



## pepemacko (2011 Szeptember 24)

TH6777 írta:


> *
> A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 10. fordulójának pénteki eredménye.
> 
> *
> ...


*​* 
Most fedeztem fel ezt a jó kis témát a 'CanadaHun'-on. Köszönet!
Hajrá Diósgyőr!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

pepemacko írta:


> Most fedeztem fel ezt a jó kis témát a 'CanadaHun'-on. Köszönet!
> Hajrá Diósgyőr!


 
Köszi szépen!
Kivánom továbbra is találd meg itt a sport topikokban a szivedhez közelállókat és érezd jól magad.

További kellemes fórumozást kivánok!

A foci az már csak foci


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 09. 25. 04.58

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 10. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*​*
​**Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 1-1
Újpest FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 4-1
MVM Paks-Pécsi MFC 4-4
BFC Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 0-0
Lombard Pápa Termál FC - Vasas-Híd 0-0
*​*
**pénteken játszották:
Videoton FC-ZTE FC 4-1
*​*
**vasárnap: 
Kecskeméti TE-Ferencváros 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 18 ó 

**A tabella:
*​*
**1. DVSC-TEVA 10 8 2 - 21- 8 26 pont
**2. Győri ETO 9 8 1 - 17- 5 25
3. Budapest Honvéd 10 6 1 3 19-10 19
4. Pécsi MFC 10 5 3 2 17-18 18
5. Videoton FC 10 5 2 3 16- 7 17
6. Diósgyőri VTK 9 4 3 2 14-10 15
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 10 4 2 4 10-10 14
8. Kecskeméti TE 9 3 4 2 17-12 13
9. Haladás Sopron Bank 10 3 2 5 10-15 11
10. BFC Siófok 10 2 5 3 8- 8 11
**11. MVM Paks 10 2 5 3 19-23 11
**12. Újpest FC 10 2 2 6 13-16 8
**13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 1 5 4 13-19 8
14. Vasas-Híd 10 1 5 4 9-16 8
15. Ferencváros 9 1 2 6 6-12 5
16. ZTE FC 10 - 2 8 6-26 2

*​*
*

*Zidane szerint a sajtó méltánytalanul bánik Mourinhóval*
2011. 09. 25. 05.30 <RIGHT> 








*Zinedine Zidane, a Real Madrid sportigazgatója kijelentette, José Mourinhót indokolatlanul támadják.*

A Real Madrid két legutóbbi idegenbeli meccsén mindössze egy pontot szerzett, és máris beindult a sustorgás, mi több, néhány spanyol lap azt állítja: Mourinho edző valamit nagyon elrontott. 
- Ez nem igaz - mondta Zidane, aki korábban játszott a Real Madridban, továbbá hetek óta munkakapcsolatban áll Mourinhóval. - Portugál edzőnk a világ legjobb szakembere. Ezt nekem aztán elhihetik, hiszen van éppen elég tapasztalatom a futballsportban. 
A nehézségek átmenetiek, tette hozzá az egykori francia aranylabdás, aki leszögezte, nincs tragédia, a sorok rendeződnek, és a Real Madrid nemcsak eredményes, de szórakoztató játékkal áll elő. 
-* Ehhez azonban az is kell, hogy a sajtó ne szítsa az edző ellen a tüzet, mert most bizony méltánytalanul bánnak Mourinhóval az újságírók. *


*Messi és Piqué felgyújtottak egy robogót*








*Gerard Piqué és Lionel Messi kitalálták, hogy mivel az egyik edző Öreg robogója hangos is meg büdös is, felgyújtják...*

A tréfát persze a tréfagyáros hírében álló Piqaué eszelte ki, adta hírül a Sportszelep. 
Aztán, mint a mesében minden jóra fordult. Másnap egy vadi új motorral lepték meg a szomorú trénert. Aki mikor meglátta az új járgányt, már fülig ért a szája, s bánatának nyoma sem volt...
A tréner örült, hiszen könnyebb lesz az edzésekre járni a vadonatúj motorjával.

*Hát ilyenek ezek a barcás fenegyerekek...*




*Őrizetbe vették Brenót! *
2011. 09. 25. 05.17

 <RIGHT> 






*A német rendőrség ma letartóztatta Brenót, a Bayern München brazil futballistáját.*

Már kétszer írtunk arról, hogy a Bayern München brazil védője, Breno alighanem helytelen dolgot művelt. 
A német nyomozók időközben megállapították, hogy a 21 éves védőjátékos kedden éjféltájt felgyújtotta a saját házát, majd füstmérgezéssel kórházba került. A dél-amerikai labdarúgó ezzel 2,05 millió dollár kárt okozott. 
Az eddigi nyomozati eredményekből kiderült, hogy Breno felesége és három gyermeke nem tartózkodott a házban, viszont kétségkívül a Bayern-védő követte el a gyújtogatást. Mivel fennállt annak a veszélye, hogy igyekszik a bűntett nyomait eltüntetni vagy hirtelen távozhat, elmenekülhet Németországból, a müncheni ügyészség az előzetes letartóztatását kezdeményezte. 
*Breno most is a cellájában töprenghet azon, helyes dolgot művelt-e? *


*Irak, otthon - semleges pályán*








*A FIFA és az Ázsiai Labdarúgó Szövetség (AFC) megtiltotta Iraknak, hogy az arab ország válogatottja a vb- és olimpiai selejtező meccseit odahaza játssza.*

Úgy tűnik, hogy szálka a FIFA szemében Irak válogatottja, amelynek egyetlen válogatott meccsét sem szabad otthon megvívnia. 
Ez a párját ritkító tiltás igaz a vb- és olimpiai selejtezőkre is. Az iraki futballválogatott semleges pályán kénytelen megküzdeni ellenfeleivel, azaz nem élvezheti a hazai környezet adta előnyöket. 
Sokan azt gondolják, hogy ez a rendszeres, vallási indíttatású öngyilkos robbantások miatt van így. Tévedés. A szeptember másodikán, az arbili Francois Hariri-stadionban Jordániával megvívott barátságos meccsen (a vendégek győztek 2-0-ra) rendezési és adminisztrációs hibákat követett el az iraki szövetség, és ezért büntetik... 
Vajon jogosan? 
*Ki-ki döntse el maga. 
*​*
*

​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Magyar válogatott - A finnek elleni keretben Dzsudzsák és Gera is*
2011. 09. 27. 03.24

 <RIGHT> 
*




**


A sérülés után még csak felépülőben lévő Dzsudzsák Balázst, valamint Gera Zoltánt is meghívta az október 11-i, finnek elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő keretébe Egervári Sándor, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.

*​*
**"Gera Zoltán és Dzsudzsák Balázs sérülésük után jelenleg felépülőben vannak, és bár az utóbbi hetekben nem játszottak mérkőzést, már elkezdték az edzéseket. - indokolta a két futballista meghívását az MLSZ honlapján a szakember. - Mindketten fontos láncszemei a csapatnak, nagy egyéniségei a magyar válogatottnak, ezért az említett körülmények között is a meghívásuk mellett döntöttem. Ha kilencven percet nem is bírnak végig, a kispadról beszállva adott esetben nagy segítségére lehetnek a csapatnak."*
* 
A magyar válogatott október 11-én a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban Finnország ellen zárja az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozatot.*
 Az, hogy a találkozónak lesz-e tétje, négy nappal korábban derül ki, ugyanis ha a svéd csapat győz a finnek otthonában, akkor a magyarokat megelőzve biztosan a csoport második helyén végez.

*A magyar válogatott kerete:
Kapusok:
Király Gábor (1860 München), Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers), Csernyánszki Norbert (Paksi FC)*​​*Védők:
**Lázár Pál (Samsunspor), Varga József (DVSC-TEVA), Korcsmár Zsolt (Brann Bergen), Juhász Roland (Anderlecht), Vanczák Vilmos (Sion), Lipták Zoltán (klub nélkül), Halmosi Péter (Haladás)
*​*
**Középpályások:
**Koman Vladimir (Sampdoria), Sándor György (Videoton FC), Elek Ákos (Videoton FC), Hajnal Tamás (VfB Stuttgart), Gera Zoltán (West Bromwich Albion), Dzsudzsák Balázs (Anzsi Mahacskala), Vadócz Krisztián (NEC Nijmegen), Czvitkovics Péter (Kortrijk)
*​*
**Csatárok:
**Rudolf Gergely (Panathinaikosz), Szabics Imre (Sturm Graz), Priskin Tamás (Ipswich Town)
*​*
*​

*Szigorúan ellenőrzött vb-selejtező Teheránban*
2011. 09. 27. 08.29

 <RIGHT> 






*A FIFA Iránnal is keménykedik, úgynevezett high risk-fokozatúnak ítélte meg az októberi Irán-Bahrein vb-selejtezőt Teheránban.
* 
_*Teheránban játsszák le október 11-én az Irán-Bahrein ázsiai vb-selejtezőt,*_ amely előtt a FIFA biztonsági emberei sokaságát akkreditálja a meccsre. 
A nemzetközi labdarúgó-vezérkar véleménye ugyanis az, hogy a siita-szunnita iszlám belharc beárnyékolhatja a találkozót. A vendég bahreiniek attól félnek, hogy játékosaikat inzultus érheti iráni területen. Ettől tartani persze balgaság, mi több, oktondiság, de ki tudja, mi eshet meg, az ördög ugye sohasem alszik. 

*A két válogatott amúgy óriási rangadó elé néz, hiszen két mérkőzésből mindkettő 4-4 pontot szerzett, és egyikőjük sem kapott még ki. E csoport harmadik és negyedik szereplője Katar és Indonézia válogatottja*. 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai meccsek*
2011. 09. 27. 09.05

 <RIGHT> 



*


Szerdán az E, a F, a G és H csoport második fordulós mérkőzéseivel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája.

*​*
*Pályára lép a címvédő Barcelona is, amely az első körben 2-2-es döntetlent játszott a vendég AC Milannal. A katalános ezúttal a fehérorosz BATE Boriszov otthonában szerepelnek.


*A szerdai program:
Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 2. forduló:
*​*
*
*E csoport:
Valencia (spanyol)-Chelsea (angol) 20:45 ó
Bayer Leverkusen (német)-Genk (belga) 20:45 ó
*​*
*
*F csoport:
Arsenal (angol)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 20:45 ó
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 20:45 ó*​*​**G csoport:
Zenit (orosz)-FC Porto (portugál) 18:30 ó
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 20:45 ó
*​*
*
*H csoport:
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 20:45 ó
AC Milan (olasz)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 20:45 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*BL, B-csoport: az Internazionale elhozta a három pontot Moszkvából*​ 
*Győzelemmel feledtette az Internazionale a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája első körében hazai pályán elszenvedett vereségét: idegenben 3–2-re legyűrte a CSZKA Moszkvát. A milánóiak már két góllal is vezettek, a fordulás után egyenlítettek az oroszok, végül Mauro Zárate szerezte a győztes találatot.*​ 
*BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA, CSOPORTKÖR, 2. FORDULÓ*​ 
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=316 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD colSpan=2>*B-CSOPORT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>CSZKA MOSZKVA : INTERNAZIONALE

*2 : 3*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*Moszkva, *Luzsnyiki-stadion. *V: *Thomson (skót) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>*G:* Dzagojev (45+3.), Vágner Love (77.), ill. Lúcio (6.), Pazzini (23.), Zárate (79.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai meccsek*


*



**


Szerdán az E, a F, a G és H csoport második fordulós mérkőzéseivel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája.*​*
​*Pályára lép a címvédő Barcelona is, amely az első körben 2-2-es döntetlent játszott a vendég AC Milannal. A katalános ezúttal a fehérorosz BATE Boriszov otthonában szerepelnek.
​
​*A szerdai program:
Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 2. forduló:
*​*
**E csoport:
Valencia (spanyol)-Chelsea (angol) 20:45 ó
Bayer Leverkusen (német)-Genk (belga) 20:45 ó*​*​F csoport:
Arsenal (angol)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 20:45 ó
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 20:45 ó
​
G csoport:
Zenit (orosz)-FC Porto (portugál) 18:30 ó
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 20:45 ó
​
H csoport:
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 20:45 ó
AC Milan (olasz)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 20:45 ó

​
*

*Európa Liga - A csütörtöki program*
2011. 09. 28. 09.19

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkör 2. fordulójának csütörtöki programja:

*​*
**A csoport:
Rubin Kazany (orosz)-PAOK (görög) 17 ó
Tottenham Hotspur (angol)-Shamrock Rovers (ír) 21:05 ó
*​*
**B csoport:
Vorszkla (ukrán)-Hannover 96 (német) 21:05 ó
Standard Liege (belga)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 21:05 ó
*​*
**C csoport:
Legia Warszawa (lengyel) - Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 21:05 ó
Rapid Bucuresti (román)-PSV Eindhoven (holland) 21:05 ó
*​*
**D csoport:
Vaslui (román)-FC Zürich (svájci) 21.05 ó
Sporting Lisboa (portugál)-Lazio (olasz) 21:05 ó
*​*
**E csoport:
Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli) - Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 21:05 ó
Stoke City (angol)-Besiktas (török) 21:05 ó
*​*
**F csoport:
Salzburg (osztrák)-Slovan Bratislava (szlovák) 21:05 ó
Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 21:05 ó
*​*
**G csoport:
Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)-AZ Alkmaar (holland) 19 ó
Malmö (svéd)-Austria Wien (osztrák) 19 ó
*​*
**H csoport:
Braga (portugál)-FC Bruges (belga) 19 ó
NK Maribor (szlovén)-Birmingham City (angol) 19 ó
*​*
**I csoport:
Celtic Glasgow (skót)-Udinese (olasz) 19 ó
Rennes (francia)-Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 19 ó
*​*
**J csoport:
FC Schalke 04 (német)-Maccabi Haifa (izraeli) 19 ó
AEK Larnaca (ciprusi)-Steaua Bucuresti (román) 19 ó
*​*
**K csoport:
Twente (holland)-Wisla Krakow (lengyel) 19 ó
Odense (dán)-Fulham (angol) 19 ó
*​*
**L csoport:
Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz)-Anderlecht (belga) 18 ó
AEK Athén (görög)-Sturm Graz (osztrák) 19 ó
*​*
*​


----------



## maybach (2011 Szeptember 28)

Fc. Barcelona ma idegenben is varázsolni fog.
Milannak hatalmas szerencséje volt.

Tegnap viszont a Basel nagyon kellemes meglepetés volt. Igaz nem a MU szurkolóknak.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Magyar Kupa - Búcsúzott a ZTE*


*



**


A bajnokságban sereghajtó ZTE 1-0-s vereséget szenvedett a Kaposvári Rákóczi második csapatának vendégeként a labdarúgó Magyar Kupa harmadik fordulójának szerdai összecsapásán, ezzel búcsúzott a sorozattól.
*​*
*
*Magyar Kupa, 3. forduló (a legjobb 32 közé jutásért):
(az élvonalbeli csapatok mérkőzései):
--------------------------------------
Kaposvári Rákóczi II. (NB III)-ZTE FC 1-0
*
*múlt szerdán játszották:
Soproni Vasutas SE (NB II)-Haladás Sopron Bank 0-2
Dunakanyar-Vác (NB II)-Újpest FC 1-4
Videoton FC Puskás Akadémia (NB II)-Győri ETO FC 0-3
Győrszemere KSK (megyei I.)-Lombard Pápa TFC 0-10 
ZTE II. (NB III)-BFC Siófok 0-2 
Kentaur Sprint ASC (megyei I.)-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-2
MVM Paks II. (NB II)-Pécsi MFC 0-3
*
*Szigetszentmiklós (NB II)-Budapest Honvéd 2-1 - hosszabbítás után
Budaörs (NB II) - Vasas-Híd 0-2
Egri FC Heves (NB II)-DVTK 0-0 - büntetőkkel: 2-4
Kazincbarcikai BSC (NB II) - DVSC-TEVA 1-5*


*Az európai kupákban szerepelt négy csapat, a Videoton, a Paks, a Ferencváros és a Kecskemét a következő körben kapcsolódik be.
*​ 

*Hibátlan mérleggel jutott az elitkörbe az U17-es labdarúgó-válogatott*


*



**


Harmadik mérkőzését is megnyerte Európa-bajnoki selejtező tornáján az U17-es magyar labdarúgó-válogatott, így hibátlan mérleggel jutott az elitkörbe.
*​*
*
Piston István tanítványai a fehéroroszok, majd az andorraiak legyőzését követően szerdán a norvégok felett diadalmaskodtak 3-2-re, Telkiben.
A selejtezőkből továbbjutó 28 csapatot hét négyes csoportba sorsolják, ezekből az elsők vehetnek majd részt a Szlovéniában jövő májusban sorra kerülő kontinensviadalon, melyen a házigazdák alakulatával válik teljessé a mezőny.

*Eredmények:
szerda:
**Magyarország-Norvégia 3-2
szeptember 25., vasárnap:
**Magyarország-Andorra 4-0
szeptember 23., péntek:
**Magyarország-Fehéroroszország 4-1
*​*
*​*​**​*

*Real: mint egy olajozott gépezet*
2011. 09. 29. 05.34 

<RIGHT>






*Csúcsfutball. Ezzel a jelzővel illethető a keddi BL-meccsek közül a Real Madrid és a Bayern München teljesímténye, míg a Manchester United egyelőre igen messze van régi önmagától.*

*Madridban úgy söpörte le a pályáról a Real Madrid az Ajax Amsterdamot (3-0), mint elemi erejű vihar az őszi legyet. *
A diadal után Aitor Karanka pályaedző - ismert, José Mourinho UEFA-eltiltása miatt nem ülhetett kispadon, és nem is nyilatkozhatott - elmondta: 
- Számomra a második gólt szerző Kaká játéka volt az igazi élmény - így Karanka. - Bízni kell a játékosokban, a brazil zseni újra lábra kap, majd meglátják! A mostani Real hideg fejjel kombinál, góljaink olyanok voltak, mint egy klasszikus eposz, tiszta, jól átgondolt akciók végtermékei. Csodálatos! 
*
*Münchenben a Bayern München simán verte a Manchester City-t (2-0), *már hat pontos, míg az angolok pusztán egy ponthoz jutottak. 
Franck Ribéry, a bajorok francia kiválósága elmondta, a vártnál könnyebben jutottak ehhez a sikerhez. 
- Ha ezt a formát tartjuk, BL-t nyerünk! - jelentette ki Ribéry. - Jupp Henckes edzővel igazi egységbe forrt a csapat, én is úgy tekintek a mesterre, mint az édesapámra. 
Bastian Schweinsteiger, a Bayern középpályása úgy jellemezte Ribéry-t, mint egy nemzetközi szuperklasszist. 
- A gólokat ugyan Mario Gomez rúgta, de Ribéry sziporkázása motivált bennünket, adott lendületet a Bayernnek - nyilatkozta Schweinsteiger. 
* 
*Meglepetésre otthon, a manchesteri Old Trafford-stadionban is csak 3-3-at ért el a svájci Basel ellen a helyi United.*

- Azt hittem, a védelmem állja majd a rohamokat, ezzel szemben Rio Ferdinandék meglepően gyengén játszottak, és a könnyed felfogásban futballozó Basel 0-2-es hátrányból is talpra állt. Amikor két gól volt az előnyünk, eszembe sem jutott volna, hogy az utolsó percben 2-3-ról nekünk kell egyenlítenünk. 
Nincs győzelmünk még a csoportunkban, a harmadik helyen állunk, és ez édeskevés a legutóbbi BL-ben második helyezett Unitedtől - horgasztotta le a fejét Ferguson.



*Hengerelt a Barca, Messi beérte Kubalát. Ibrával nyert a Milan*







*A Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének szerdai játéknapján a Milan Zlatan Ibrahimovic vezérletével 2-0-ra verte a Viktoria Plzent, míg a Barcelona Lionel Messi duplájával 5-0-ra nyert a BATE Boriszov otthonában.*

A továbbra is rengeteg sérülttel bajlódó Milan gárdájában kezdő volt Zlatan Ibrahimovic, ám a svéd klasszis pályára lépése sem dobott az olasz bajnok teljesítményén a Viktoria Plzen elleni találkozón. Ugyan a milánóiak igyekeztek irányítani a csehek ellen, ám a játék nagyon döcögött a hazai oldalon, míg a vendégek remek kontráikkal rendre megzavarták a bizonytalankodó védelmet. A 31. percben Ibrahimovic elé került a labda a vendégek büntetőterületén belül, de lövését nagy bravúrral szögletre hárította a plzeni hálóőr. A szünet előtti pillanatokban Seedorf lapos próbálkozása hagyta el a kapu mellett a játékteret, maradt a gólnélküli döntetlen. A folytatásban Ibrahimovic hozott össze büntetőt: a svéd tizenhatoson belül felpörgetett labdájába egy védő kézzel ért bele, a megítélt tizenegyest Ibrahimovic váltotta gólra. A 66. percben Cassano Ibra remek kiugratása után higgadtan emelt a kilépő kapus felett a hálóba. A Milan egy nem túl izgalmas meccsen, nem túl színvonalas produkcióval szerezte meg a három pontot a cseh csapat ellen.

A csoport másik meccsén a Barcelona már az első félidőben eldöntötte a meccset a BATE Boriszov ellen. Volodko öngóljával került előnybe a katalán címvédő, majd a 22. percben Pedro duplázta meg a vendégek előnyét. A 38. percben Messi is betalált, így a Barca 3-0-s előnnyel térhetett pihenőre a szünetben. A katalánok argentin klasszisa a fordulás után is eredményes volt, újabb találatával utolérte a Barcelona góllövőinek örökranglistáján Kubala Lászlót, a magyar és az argentin klasszis egyaránt 194 gólt szerzett a katalán együttes színeiben. A 90. percben Villa állította be az 5-0-s végeredményt.

Az E-csoport ragadóján nem született gól az első félidőben, az első negyvenöt percben a Valencia és a Chelsea csak helyzetekig jutott. A második játékrész elején a vendég londoni gárda rést talált a spanyolok pajzsán, az 55. percben Lampard remek lövéssel vette be a hazai kaput. A Valencia ezt követően rohamozott, majd a hajrában egyenlített, Soldado büntetőből talált a Chelsea hálójába. A lefújásig maradt az 1-1. A csoport másik meccsén a Bayer Leverkusen 2-0-ra legyőzte a Tőzsér Dániellel és Köteles Lászlóval felálló Genket.

Az F-csoportban az Arsenal gyorsan vezetést szerzett, Oxlade-Chamberlain már a 8. percben előnyt szerzett az Olympiakosz ellen. Santos a 20. percben már a második londoni gólt szerezte, de a görög gárda Torrijos találatával a 27. percben szépíteni tudott. Az Arsenal a hátralévő időben megtartotta minimális előnyét, és megszerezte a három pontot. Az Olympique Marseille némiképp meglepően simán, 3-0-ra legyőzte a német bajnok Borussia Dortmund gárdáját.

*Bajnokok Ligája, második forduló:*

*E-csoport:*

*Valencia (spanyol) - Chelsea (angol) 1-1 (0-0)*
gól: Soldado (87. - 11-esből), illetve Lampard (56.)

*Bayer Leverkusen (német) - Genk (belga) 2-0 (1-0)*
gól: Bender (30.), Ballack (90.)

*F-csoport:*

*Arsenal (angol) - Olimpiakosz (görög) 2-1 (2-1)*
gól: Chamberlain (8.), Santos (20.), illetve Torrijos (27.)

*Olympique Marseille (francia) - Borussia Dortmund (német) 3-0 (1-0)*
gól: Ayew (20., 69., 11-esből), Rémy (62.)

*G-csoport:*

*Zenit (orosz) - FC Porto (portugál) 3-1*
gól: Sirokov (20., 63.), Danny (72.), illetve James Rodriguez (10.)

*Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) - APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 1-1 (0-0)*
gól: Jádson (64.), illetve Trickovski (63.)

*H-csoport:*

*BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) - FC Barcelona (spanyol) 0-5 (0-3)*
gól: Volodko (19., öngól), Pedro (22.), Messi (38., 56.), Villa (90.)

*AC Milan (olasz) - Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 2-0 (0-0)*
gól: Ibrahimovic (53., 11-esből), Cassano (66.)​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Győzött a Rába ETO a futsal UEFA Kupa selejtezőjében*
2011. 09. 30. 07.15​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Győzelemmel kezdte UEFA Kupa-selejtező csoportját a magyar bajnok Rába ETO futsalcsapata: Artur Melo tanítványai csütörtök este a házigazda lett Nikars Riga együttese felett diadalmaskodtak 7-4-re.*​ 

*Futsal UEFA Kupa-selejtező, 1. forduló*​ 
*Rába ETO-FK Nikars Riga (lett) 7-4 (3-1)*
----------------------------------------
*magyar gólszerzők:* *Al-Ioani (3), Dróth (2), Lódi, Mincho*​ 
*a csoport másik mérkőzésén:*
*Barcelona (spanyol)-Leotar Terbinje (bosnyák) 9-0*​ 
*!A magyar bajnok pénteken a Barcelona ellen lép pályára,! *
*majd vasárnap a bosnyák Leotar Trebinje együttesével találkozik. A csoportból az első két helyezett jut a 16 csapatos elitkörbe.*​ 


*Labdarúgó NB I - A DVTK legyőzésével menetelhet tovább a DVSC*
*HÉTVÉGI PROGRAM*​ 

*



*​ 

*Nehéz feladat előtt áll a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában az éllovas Debrecen, a hétvégi fordulóban ugyanis az eredményei és mutatott teljesítménye alapján is egységesnek tűnő Diósgyőrrel szemben kellene begyűjtenie újabb győzelmét.*​ 
A vasárnap délutáni összecsapásnak ugyan a veretlen DVSC az esélyese - már csak azért is, mert saját közönsége előtt lép pályára -, de a negyedik helyezett DVTK képes lehet arra, hogy pontot szerezzen.
A forduló az először a múlt héten - éppen a Diósgyőrrel szemben - alulmaradt, a tabellán második Győr és a Kecskemét összecsapásával kezdődik, hazai győzelmi eséllyel.
Érdekesnek ígérkező összecsapással zárul a program vasárnap este, amikor is a Ferencváros látja vendégül a címvédő Videotont. A tabella utolsó előtti helyén álló fővárosi alakulatnak égető szüksége van a pontokra, míg a Videoton bebizonyíthatja, hogy nem csak saját stadionjában képes eredményes játékra.
*OTP Bank Liga, 11. forduló:*
*péntek:*
*Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE 18 ó, v: Németh Á.*​

*szombat:*
*Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 15 ó, v: Farkas*
*Vasas-Híd - Újpest FC 17:30 ó, v: Takács*
*Pécsi MFC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó, v: Bognár*
*ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 ó, v: Kovács J.*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-BFC Siófok 18 ó, v: Berke*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó, v: Iványi*
*Ferencváros-Videoton FC 18 ó, v: Kassai*​ 
*A tabella:*
*1. DVSC-TEVA 10 8 2 - 21- 8 26 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 10 8 1 1 17- 7 25*
*3. Budapest Honvéd 10 6 1 3 19-10 19*
*4. Diósgyőri VTK 10 5 3 2 16-10 18*
*5. Pécsi MFC 10 5 3 2 17-18 18*
*6. Videoton FC 10 5 2 3 16- 7 17*
*7. Kecskeméti TE 10 4 4 2 18-12 16*
*8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 10 4 2 4 10-10 14*
*9. Haladás Sopron Bank 10 3 2 5 10-15 11*
*10. BFC Siófok 10 2 5 3 8- 8 11*
*11. MVM Paks 10 2 5 3 19-23 11*
*12. Újpest FC 10 2 2 6 13-16 8*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 1 5 4 13-19 8*
*14. Vasas-Híd 10 1 5 4 9-16 8*
*15. Ferencváros 10 1 2 7 6-13 5*
*16. ZTE FC 10 - 2 8 6-26 2*​ 


*Magyar válogatott - Gera nem játszhat a finnek ellen*
2011. 09. 30. 07.20​ 
<RIGHT>




​ 

*Kiújult Gera Zoltán bokasérülése, így a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott csapatkapitánya nem léphet pályára október 11-én, a finnek elleni utolsó Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*​ 

_"A korábbi hetekben sokkal jobb állapotban volt már a lába, de úgy tűnik, egy kicsit túlerőltette a bokáját, így le kell mondanunk a szerepléséről._ - nyilatkozta Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány. - _Semmiféleképpen sem kilencven percet szántam neki, de csapatkapitányként a rutinjánál fogva legalább egy fél órára pályára küldtem volna."_
Egervári hozzátette: a sérülés ellenére azt szeretné, ha az angol West Bromwich Albion légiósa ott lenne a csapattal a finnek elleni Eb-selejtezőn.
*A szakember azt mondta: nem hív be senkit Gera helyére.*​



*Bozsik-program: Gyermeklabdarúgó Fesztivál nyitja a tanévet*​ 



 
*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség október 2-án, vasárnap a telki Globall Football Parkban rendezi meg az OTP-MOL Bozsik-program tanévnyitó focifesztiválját.*​ 
Az OTP-MOL Bozsik-program nyitó eseményén az MLSZ szakmai programjában szereplő összes korosztály képviselteti magát, az egész napos rendezvényen a fővárosból és az ország megyéiből meghívott *36 iskolai, óvodai és egyesületi csapat 632 gyermeklabdarúgója (5-14 éves) vesz részt.*​ 
*A fesztivál programja:*​ 
*Csoportmérkőzések: 9:30 *
_*Grassroots Fesztivál: 11.00 és 14.00 *_
_*Megnyitó ünnepség: 13.00*_
_*Helyosztó mérkőzések: 13.45 *_
_*Döntők: 15.30*_
_*Eredményhirdetés: 16.15*_​ 

*Európa-liga: a második forduló összes eredménye EURÓPA-LIGA, CSOPORTKÖR, 2. FORDULÓ*​ 




<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*A-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR (angol)–SHAMROCK ROVERS (ír) 3–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*London,* White Hart Lane. *V:* Mazeika (litván)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Pavljucsenko (60.), Defoe (61.), G. dos Santos (65.), ill. Rice (51.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*RUBIN KAZANY (orosz)–PAOK (görög) 2–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Kazany,* Centralnyij Stadion.* V:* Hansson (svéd)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Natko (52.), Gyjagyjun (66.), ill. Athanasziadisz (23.), Fotakisz (81.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*B-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*VORSZKLA (ukrán)–HANNOVER 96 (német) 1–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Poltava,* Vorszkla Stadion. *V:* Jakobsson (izlandi)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Kurilov (50.), ill. Moh. Abdellaoue (32.), Pander (44.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*STANDARD LIEGE (belga)–FC KÖBENHAVN (dán) 3–0*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Liege,* Maurice Dufrasne Stadion. *V:* Kakosz (görög)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Seijas (57.), Felipe (72.), Kanu (79.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*C-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*LEGIA WARSZAWA (lengyel)–HAPOEL TEL-AVIV (izraeli) 3–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Varsó, *Wojska Polskiego Stadion. *V:* Ennjimi (francia)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Ljuboja (67.), Komorowski (72. – tizenegyesből), Radovics (89.), ill. Tamuz (34.), Lala (79.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*RAPID BUCURESTI (román)–PSV (holland) 1–3*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Bukarest,* Nemzeti Stadion. *V:* Fautrel (francia)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Alexa (28.), ill. Bouma (43.), Toivonen (89.), Matavz (92.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*D-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*VASLUI (román)–FC ZÜRICH (svájci) 2–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Piatra Neamt,* Ceahlaul Stadion. *V:* Masiah (izraeli)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Wesley (62. – tizenegyesből), Temwanjera (77.), ill. Alphonse (32.), Mehmedi (79.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* Koch (Zürich, 60.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*SPORTING CP (portugál)–LAZIO (olasz) 2–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Lisszabon, *José Alvalade Stadion.* V:* Gumienny (belga)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Van Wolfswinkel (21.), Insúa (45+2.), ill. Klose (40.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* Insúa (Sporting, 50.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*E-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*MACCABI TEL-AVIV (izraeli)–DINAMO KIJEV (ukrán) 1–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Tel-Aviv, *Bloomfield Stadion. *V:* Strahonja (horvát)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Micsa (44.), ilI. I. Brown (9.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*STOKE CITY (angol)–BESIKTAS (török) 2–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Stoke, *Britannia Stadion. *V:* Gautier (francia)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Crouch (15.), Walters (78. – tizenegyesből), ill. Hilbert (14.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*F-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*SALZBURG (osztrák)–SLOVAN BRATISLAVA (szlovák) 3–0*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Salzburg,* Red Bull Arena. *V: *Tudor (román)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Leonardo (60.), G. Zárate (76.), Svento (95.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*ATHLETIC BILBAO (spanyol)–PARIS SAINT-GERMAIN (francia) 2–0*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Bilbao,* San Mamés. *V:* Nijhuis (holland)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Gabilondo (20.), Susaeta (45+1.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* Moh. Sissokko (PSG, 52.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*G-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*METALISZT HARKIV (ukrán)–AZ (holland) 1–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Harkiv,* Metaliszt Stadion. *V:* Borski (lengyel)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G: *Taison (76.), ill. Altidore (26.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*MALMÖ (svéd)–AUSTRIA WIEN (osztrák) 1–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Malmö, *Swedbank Arena. *V: *Gil (lengyel)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Ranégie (82.), ill. Barazite (17.), Grünwald (36.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* Grünwald (90.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*H-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*BRAGA (portugál)–FC BRUGES (belga) 1–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Braga,* Estádio Municipal. *V:* Skjerven (norvég)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Barbosa (53.), ill. Akpala (71.), Donk (91.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*NK MARIBOR (szlovén)–BIRMINGHAM CITY (angol) 1–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Maribor,* Ljudski Stadion.* V: *Hagen (norvég)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Volas (29.), ill. Burke (64.), Elliott (79.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*I-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*CELTIC (skót)–UDINESE (olasz) 1–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Glasgow,* Celtic Park.* V: *Yildirim (török)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Ki Szung Jung (3. – tizenegyesből), ill. A. Abdi (88. – tizenegyesből)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*RENNES (francia)–ATLÉTICO MADRID (spanyol) 1–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Rennes,* Route de Lorient. *V:* Göcek (török)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Montano (56.), ill. Juanfran (87.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*J-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*SCHALKE 04 (német)–MACCABI HAIFA (izraeli) 3–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Gelsenkirchen, *Veltins Arena. *V:* De Sousa (portugál)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G: *Fuchs (8., 61.), Jurado (82.), ill. Vered (35.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*AEK LARNACA (ciprusi)–STEAUA BUCURESTI (román) 1–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Nicosia,* GSP Stadion.* V:* Courtney (északír)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* Mrdakovics (59.), ill. Costea (65.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva: *Brandán (Steaua, 82.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*K-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*TWENTE (holland)–WISLA KRAKÓW (lengyel) 4–1*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Enschede, *De Grolsch Veste Stadion. *V:* Gomes (portugál)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*G:* L. de Jong (32.), Janko (45+1., 57.), Janssen (80.), ill. Biton (9.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*ODENSE (dán)–FULHAM (angol) 0–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>Odense, TRE-FOR Park. V: Lajuskin (orosz)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* A. Johnson (36., 88.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* K. Traoré (Odense, 91.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*L-CSOPORT*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*AEK ATHÉN (görög)–STURM GRAZ (osztrák) 1–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Athén, *Olimpiai Stadion. *V:* Probert (angol)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* Standfest (50. - öngól), ill. Burgstaller (87.), Haas (92.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Kiállítva:* Dellasz (AEK Athén, 53.)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*LOKOMOTIV MOSZKVA (orosz)–ANDERLECHT (belga) 0–2*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Moszkva,* Lokomotiv Stadion.* V:* Jug (szlovén)

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*G:* M. Suárez (11.), Mbokani (71.)



<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*A CSOPORTOK ÁLLÁSA*




​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*A-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Rubin Kazany*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>5–2</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Tottenham</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–1</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. PAOK</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2–2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Shamrock Rovers</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1–6</TD><TD class=xl25>–5 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*B-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Standard Liege*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Hannover</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2–1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. FC Köbenhavn</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–2 </TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Vorszkla Poltava</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–2 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*C-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. PSV*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>4–1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Legia Warszawa</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–3</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Rapid Bucuresti</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Hapoel Tel-Aviv</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2–4</TD><TD class=xl25>–2 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*D-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Sporting*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>4–1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Vaslui</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>4–4</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Lazio</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–4</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Zürich</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–4</TD><TD class=xl25>–2 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*E-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Stoke City*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Besiktas</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>6–3</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Dinamo Kijev</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2–2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Maccabi Tel-Aviv</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–6</TD><TD class=xl25>–4 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*F-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Athletic Bilbao*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>4–1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Salzburg</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4–3</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Paris SG</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–3</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Slovan Bratislava</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1–5</TD><TD class=xl25>–4 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*G-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. AZ*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>5–2</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Metaliszt Harkiv</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Austria Wien</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–3</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Malmö</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2–6</TD><TD class=xl25>–4 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*H-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. FC Bruges*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>4–1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Braga</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4–3</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Birmingham City</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–4</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Maribor</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1–4</TD><TD class=xl25>–3 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*I-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Atlético Madrid*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–1</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Udinese</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Rennes</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Celtic</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–2 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*J-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Schalke*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–1</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Maccabi Haifa</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Steaua</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1–1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. AEK Larnaca</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1–2</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*K-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Twente*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>5–2</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Fulham</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3–1</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Odense</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–3</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Wisla Kraków</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2–7</TD><TD class=xl25>–5 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD><TD class=xl26></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*L-CSOPORT*</TD><TD class=xl25>*M*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gy*</TD><TD class=xl25>*D*</TD><TD class=xl25>*V*</TD><TD class=xl25>*L–K*</TD><TD class=xl25>*Gk *</TD><TD class=xl25>*P*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Anderlecht*</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>6–1</TD><TD class=xl25>5</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Sturm Graz</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>3–3</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Lokomotiv Moszkva</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>1</TD><TD class=xl25>2–3</TD><TD class=xl25>–1 </TD><TD class=xl25>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. AEK Athén</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD><TD class=xl25>2</TD><TD class=xl25>2–6</TD><TD class=xl25>–4 </TD><TD class=xl25>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​








​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*Agüero: Fájlalnám, ha Tévez távozna*
2011. 09. 30. 07.31​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Roberto Mancini edző ugyan közölte, hogy kész, passz, Tévez mehet a Manchester City-től, amerre lát, miután nem volt hajlandó beállni csereként a Bayern München elleni idegenbeli BL-meccsen, de egyelőre csak két hétre függesztették fel az argentin játékjogát az angol klub elöljárói.*​ 
Sergio Agüero, a City argentin támadója, a Kun, ha éppen így jobban tetszik, viszont azt szeretné, ha honfitársa maradna. 
*- Tudom, ez egy nehéz ügy, de Mancini és Tévez is egyaránt felnőtt ember, éppen ezért egymás között tisztázhatnák is ezt a kínos helyzetet. Én mindenesetre fájlalnám, ha Tévez távozna.*​ 
*Kuyt: Mész Nem mész*
2011. 09. 30. 07.11​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Dirk Kuyt javában töpreng. A holland labdarúgó menne is, meg maradna is.*​ 
Pedig hát Kuyt (jobbra) szemre is ideális viszonyban van Kenny Dalglish-sal, a Pool edzőjével
Valami lehet a háttérben, hiszen lépten-nyomon azt olvassuk, hogy a holland válogatott kiválósága, Dirk Kuyt azon mereng, elmenjen vagy ne menjen el az FC Liverpooltól? 
Hogy mi lehet az oka ennek a bizonytalanságának, ezt nem tudni. 
- Kapom az ajánlatokat szép számmal - mondja Kuyt. - Az az igazság, hogy kipróbálnám magam másutt is, viszont az angol bajnokság sem rossz. 
Például az Interbe is távozhatna jövő januárban, ahová Claudio Ranieri edző invitálja, merthogy a kék-feketék támadósorát feljavítaná, továbbá ideális kettős alkotna honfitársával, Wesley Sneijderrel. Igaz, állítólag az olaszok a Manchester City által elbocsátandó argentin Carlos Tévezzel is "szemeznek". Akkor pedig mi szükség lenne Kuytra? 
*Szóval, Kuyt a kérdés ez: mész vagy nem mész *​ 

*A BL második játéknapjának a legjobb 11 játékosa*​ 



 

*Hétről - hétre a legjobb 11 játékost a Bajnokok Ligájában.*​ 
A második játéknapon az angolok egyetlen győzelmet arattak. A Bayern nyert a Manchester City ellen ( 2 - 0 ), a Real Madrid és a Barca is meggyőző sikert arattak. A Leverkusen megszerezte az első BL győzelmét a Genk ellen ( 2 - 0 ). Borúsabb napot élt a Dortmund a Marseille ellen ( 0 - 3 ) és még vár az első győzelemre. A meglepetéscsapat az APOEL NIcosia, akik jelenleg csoportelsők.​ 

*A legjobb 11 játékos, akik kitűnő osztályzatot kaptak:*​ 
*Kapus: Mandanda*
*Hátvédek: Alves, Kone, Varane *
*Középpályások: Albelda, Alonso, Messi, Ribéry*
*Csatárok: Lavezzi, Kerzhakov, Frei*
*Edző: Jovanovic*​ 


*London 2012: Ronaldinho ott lenne az olimpián a brazil csapatban*​ 

*Ott akar lenni a jövő évi londoni olimpián Ronaldinho, a brazilok aranylabdás futballistája.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->_*„Az az álmom, hogy aranyérmet nyerek"*_ – nyilatkozta a 31 éves játékmester, aki 2000-ben Sydneyben és 2008-ban Pekingben is ott volt a selecaóval, de előbbin már a negyeddöntőben búcsúzott, utóbbin pedig bronzérmet szerzett. A brazil válogatott az idén januárban és februárban Peruban megrendezett U20-as dél-amerikai kontinenstorna megnyerésével kvalifikálta magát az olimpiára – a döntőben legyőzött Uruguayjal együtt. 
*Az olimpián 23 éven aluli csapatok vehetnek részt a labdarúgótornán, ám minden válogatott három „túlkoros" játékost nevezhet. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények, Szombati mérkőzések*
2011. 09. 30. 22.50

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 11. fordulójának pénteki eredménye

**Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE 4-0
*​*
*​*
**szombat:
Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 15 ó
Vasas-Híd - Újpest FC 17:30 ó
Pécsi MFC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó
ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-BFC Siófok 18 ó*
​*Labdarúgó NB I - Torghelle Sándor a Honvédban folytatja*


_*



*_*


A 41-szeres válogatott Torghelle Sándor a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában szereplő Budapest Honvéd együttesében folytatja pályafutását.*​*
​* George F. Hemingway tulajdonos pénteken arról számolt be a klub honlapján, hogy a 29 éves támadóval 2012. június 30-ig szóló szerződést kötöttek. A kontraktusban szerepel egy kitétel, miszerint ha a következő, téli átigazolási szezonban külföldi ajánlata lesz a játékosnak, akkor elengedik.
Torghelle a Honvédban nevelkedett, Magyarországon később az MTK-ban is futballozott, ezt követően pedig a légiósként játszott a Crystal Palace, a Panathinaikosz, a PAOK, a Carl Zeiss Jena, az Augsburg, legutóbb pedig a Düsseldorf együtteseiben.​_​_* A Honvéd jelenleg harmadik helyen áll a bajnokságban.

*​*
*​_​_*A Barcelona kiütötte a Győrt a futsal UEFA Kupa selejtezőjében*


_



_*


A Barcelona fölényes, 8-2-es győzelmet aratott a magyar bajnok Rába ETO felett a futsal UEFA Kupa rigai selejtezőtornájának pénteki, második fordulójában.
*​*
*
Artur Melo tanítványai csütörtökön 7-4-re legyőzték a házigazda lett Nikars Riga együttesét, így ha vasárnap a bosnyák Leotar Trebinje gárdája ellen is nyernek, akkor szinte biztosan a továbbjutó első két hely egyikén végeznek a csoportban, s a 16 csapatos elitkörben folytathatják a szereplésüket.

*Futsal UEFA Kupa-selejtező, 2. forduló*

*FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Rába ETO 8-2 (3-1)
*_----------------------------------------
*magyar gólszerző: Harnisch (2)

*
_*csütörtökön játszották:
Rába ETO-FK Nikars Riga (lett) 7-4 (3-1)
Barcelona (spanyol)-Leotar Terbinje (bosnyák) 9-0*


*Allegri: Elkapjuk a Juventust!*








*Várhatóan remek színvonalú olasz rangadót vív vasárnap egymással a Milan és a Juventus, akár a bajnoki aranyéremről is dönthet a Milan-Juventus olasz bajnoki meccs vasárnap, vélik sokan.*

 - Ezt azért így kicsit korai lenne kijelenteni, de ha valóban megverjük a "zebrákat", öleset lépünk előre a bajnoki címvédésünk felé - fogalmazott Massimiliano Allegri, a milánóiak edzője. -

*Esélyeinket nagyban növeli, ha Zlatan Ibrahimovic újra régi önmagát adja, mert tőle valósággal rettegnek a torinóiak. Ibra jó formáját feltételezve elkapjuk a Juventust! 
*​*
*
​*Városi derbik a Premier League-ben *

*Két városi rangadót is rendeznek az angol bajnokság 7. fordulójában: Észak-Londonban a Tottenham az Arsenalt fogadja, a Liverpool pedig az Everton vendége lesz.*

A fővárosi csata a presztízsszempontokon túl is fontos mindkét alakulatnak. A Tottenham sorozatban megnyert három bajnoki összecsapás - illetve a csütörtöki sikeres Európa Liga-fellépés - után folytathatja menetelését, és megerősítheti élcsoportos pozícióját azzal együtt, hogy egy mérkőzéssel kevesebbet játszott riválisainál, míg az Arsenal a Bajnokok Ligájában, hét közben kiharcolt győzelem nyomán végre megkezdheti a felzárkózást a hazai bajnokságban. 
A Liverpool Goodison Parki-i fellépésén már hosszabb időt tölthet a pályán a hat hónapos kihagyás után két alkalommal rövid időre bevetett Steven Gerrard, s ha ez így lesz, az döntően befolyásolhatja a város derbi kimenetelét. A középpályás 15 percet játszott a Brighton elleni Liga Kupa-meccsen és 10 percet töltött a pályán a Wolverhampton Wanderersszel szembeni bajnoki összecsapáson. 
A két manchesteri alakulatnak a hétközi produkció feledtetése lehet a célja, az éllovas United ugyanis hazai pályán csak döntetlent játszott a Basellel, a tabellán második City pedig kikapott Münchenben a Bajnokok Ligája keddi játéknapján. Előbbi együttes - amely a Premier League-ben a múlt héten egy döntetlennel rontotta el addigi százszázalékos mérlegét - a Norwich City ellen, míg utóbbi Blackburnben engesztelheti ki szurkolóit. 
A *Buzsáky Ákost* foglalkoztató újonc Queens Park Rangers a Fulham stadionjában játszik, a sérült Gera Zoltán, illetve Fülöp Márton csapata, a West Bromwich Albion a Sunderland vendége lesz, míg Bogdán Ádám együttese, a Bolton Wanderers a Chelsea-t fogadja.







*Premier League, 7. forduló:*
*szombat:*​*​Everton-FC Liverpool 13:45 ó 
Aston Villa-Wigan Athletic 16 
Blackburn-Manchester City 16 
Manchester United-Norwich City 16 
Sunderland-West Bromwich Albion 16 
Wolverhampton Wanderers-Newcastle United 16​*

*vasárnap:*​*​Bolton Wanderers-Chelsea 16 ó 
Fulham-Queens Park Rangers 16 ó 
Swansea City-Stoke City 16 
Tottenham Hotspur-Arsenal 17 ó​*


*Az állás:
**1. Manchester United 6 22- 5 16 pont
2. Manchester City 6 19- 5 16
3. Chelsea 6 12- 7 13
4. Newcastle United 6 7- 3 12
5. FC Liverpool 6 8- 8 10
6. Tottenham Hotspur 5 9- 9 9
7. Stoke City 6 4- 6 9
8. Aston Villa 6 7- 5 8
9. Norwich City 6 7- 8 8
10. Queens Park Rangers 6 5- 7 8
11. Everton 5 6- 6 7
12. Wolverhampton Wanderers 6 5- 8 7
13. Arsenal 6 9-14 7
14. Sunderland 6 7- 6 5
15. Wigan Athletic 6 5- 9 5
16. Swansea City 6 4- 9 5
17. Fulham 6 4- 7 4
18. Blackburn Rovers 6 8-13 4
19. West Bromwich Albion 6 3- 8 4
20. Bolton Wanderers 6 8-16 3*
​*Rangadók fordulója a Serie A-ban 

​**Két rangadót, Juventus-Milan és Inter-Napoli meccset is rendeznek az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi fordulójában.
*​*
*
Az elmúlt hetekkel ellentétben Massimiliano Allegri, a címvédő Milan vezetőedzője több, korábban sérült játékossal is számolhat, ugyanis Massimo Ambrosini és Kevin-Prince Boateng is felépült, Zlatan Irabhimovic pedig már szerdán, a cseh Viktoria Plzen elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen is pályára lépett, ráadásul gólt és gólpasszt jegyzett. 
A listavezető Juventus jól kezdte az idényt, ám a legutóbbi két összecsapásán csak döntetlent játszott Antonio Conte alakulata.
A Napoli története első BL-sikerét követően utazik a Internazionaléhoz, ám a nápolyi csapatban nem léphet pályára az ügyeletes gólgyáros, Edinson Cavani, aki bokasérülés miatt került a partvonalon kívülre. 
"Rendkívül nehéz mérkőzés lesz számunkra, de nem csak Cavani hiánya miatt. Az Inter kiváló csapat, nagyszerű edzővel" - nyilatkozta Aurelio De Laurentiis, a Napoli elnöke. 
A milánói kék-feketék az új edző, Claudio Ranieri irányításával mindkét mérkőzésüket megnyerték. 
A második helyen álló Udinese ezúttal a Bolognát látja vendégül.








*Serie A, 6. forduló:
szombat:
*​*
**AS Roma-Atalanta 18 ó 
Internazionale-Napoli 20:45 ó* 

*vasárnap:
Novara-Catania 12:30 ó 
Cesena-Chievo 15 ó 
Fiorentina-Lazio 15 ó 
Lecce-Cagliari 15 
Palermo-Siena 15 
Parma-Genoa 15 
Udinese-Bologna 15 
Juventus-AC Milan 20:45*


*Az állás:
1. Juventus 4 7-3 8
2. Udinese 4 5-1 8
3. Genoa 4 8-5 7
4. Napoli 4 6-3 7
5. Fiorentina 4 5-2 7
6. Palermo 4 7-6 7
7. Cagliari 4 6-5 7
és Chievo 4 6-5 7
9. Siena 4 4-2 5
10. Lazio 4 5-5 5
11. AS Roma 4 3-3 5
12. AC Milan 4 5-6 5
13. Catania 4 2-4 5
14. Atalanta 4 7-4 4
15. Novara 4 7-7 4
16. Internazionale 4 7-8 4
17. Lecce 4 3-7 3
18. Parma 4 3-9 3
19. Bologna 4 2-8 1
20. Cesena 4 2-7 0
Az Atalantától 6 büntetőpont levonva*
​*Kötelező feladat előtt a Barca és a Real *

*A sikeres hétközi BL-fellépést követően a bajnokságban szaporíthatja pontjai számát mind a Barcelona, mind a Real Madrid.*

A katalánok öt mérkőzésen 11 pontot gyűjtött, ezzel pillanatnyilag második elitalakulata a húszcsapatos Primera División sereghajtójánál, a Sporting Gijónnál vendégeskedik, és hogy a bajnok és legutóbb BL-győztes Barca mennyire otthon tud lenni idegenben is, azt éppen a fehérorosz BATE Boriszov ellen 5-0-ával zárult szerdai vizit alkalmával igazolták sokadszorra is Lionel Messiék. Az argentin futballsztár az ötből két gólt vállalt, ezzel beérte a Barcelona legeredményesebb játékosainak örökranglistáján második Kubala Lászlót, aki annak idején 194 találatig jutott. Messi akár már most, Gijónban elébe kerülhet a budapesti születésű, a magyar mellett a csehszlovák és a spanyol válogatottban is játszott néhai klasszis labdarúgónak. 
Jóllehet Barcelonában tesz kirándulást, a szintén vasárnap este fellépő Real Madridnak sem jelenthet leküzdhetetlen nehézséget a tizedik helyen álló Espanyol legyűrése, igaz, a múltban a katalán főváros kisebbik csapata tört már borsot a fővárosiak orra alá. A királyi gárda, amely tíz ponttal ötödik a tabellán, átmeneti gyengélkedés után kedden már régi önmagát idézte, amikor BL-csoportjában 3-0-ra simán verte a holland Ajaxot. 
Az újonc létére 12 pontjával listavezető Betis megőrizheti első helyét, ha odahaza nyer a meglepetés-harmadik Levante ellen, amire komoly esélye van. A 11 pontnál tartó Sevillára alighanem keserves kilencven perc vár az Atlético Madrid otthonában, míg a tízpontos Valencia az újonc Granadával szemben érvényesítheti a hazai pálya előnyét. Sikert egyáltalán nem ígérő túrát tesz az élvonal egyetlen magyarjának, a jelenleg sérült Pintér Ádámnak a csapata, a Zaragoza, amely szombaton a Villarrealnál vendégszerepel.

*



*

*Primera División, 7. forduló:
szombat:
*​*
**Osasuna-Real Mallorca 18 ó 
Racing Santander-Rayo Vallecano 18 
Villarreal-Real Zaragoza 18 
Valencia-Granada 20 
Málaga-Getafe 22*

*vasárnap:
**Real Sociedad-Athletic Bilbao 12 ó 
Real Betis-Levante 16 
Atlético Madrid-Sevilla 18 
Sporting Gijón-**FC Barcelona 20 
Espanyol-**Real Madrid 22*


*Az állás:
**1. Real Betis 5 9- 6 12 pont
**2. FC Barcelona 5 22- 4 11
3. Levante 5 7- 3 11
4. Sevilla 5 6- 3 11
5. Real Madrid 5 16- 5 10
6. Málaga 5 7- 2 10
7. Valencia 5 8- 6 10
8. Atlético Madrid 5 8- 6 7
9. Real Sociedad 5 6- 6 7
10. Espanyol 5 5- 7 6
11. Real Mallorca 5 3- 5 6
12. Osasuna 5 3-10 6
13. Villarreal 5 5- 9 5
és Rayo Vallecano 5 5- 9 5
15. Real Zaragoza 5 5-11 5
16. Getafe 5 4- 7 4
17. Granada 5 2- 7 4
18. Racing Santander 5 3- 8 3
19. Athletic Bilbao 5 5- 8 2
20. Sporting Gijón 5 2- 9 1 *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*NB I: háromgólos Vasas-siker az Újpest elleni bajnokin*​ 

*Fővárosi csapatok csatáját láthatták a nézők Angyalföldön, ahol a Vasas az Újpestet fogadta. Egykoron a bajnokság rangadója volt ez az összecsapás, ma alsóházi párbaj. A gyönyörű futballmúltat végül a hazai csapat idézte fel sikeresebben, és első félidei remeklésének köszönhetően begyűjtötte a három pontot is.*​ 
*VASAS–ÚJPEST 3**–0 (Dajics 9., Bárányos 31., Beliczky 38.)*​ 


*Az FTC II tíz emberrel, Abdi triplájával nyert a Vidi II ellen*​ 
A labdarúgó NB II Nyugati csoportjának hetedik fordulójában a 35. perctől emberhátrányban játszó Ferencváros II hazai pályán 5–3-ra legyőzte a Videoton-PFLA-t. A hazaiaknál Liban Abdi, míg a vendégeknél Máté János mesterhármast szerzett. A listavezető MTK otthon 4–0-ra nyert a sereghajtó Dunaújváros ellen, ezzel továbbra is első helyen áll a tabellán. Továbbra sincs győzelme a Nyíregyházának az NB II Keleti csoportjában, ám a Békéscsaba ellen 0–2-ről a lefújás előtti pillanatokban kiharcolt döntetlennel fontos pont került a birtokába. Három tizenegyest hozott a Szolnok–Eger csata első félideje (végül a hazaiak nyertek), míg az újonc Szeged fölényesen legyőzte a Bp. Honvéd második együttesét.​ 
*NB I: Pécsen szerezte meg első idegenbeli pontját a Kaposvár*

*A labdarúgó NB I 11. fordulójában az újonc Pécs a Kaposvárt fogadta. A vendégek Milan Perics találatával szereztek vezetést a 23. percben, egy perccel később **azonban **Andorka Péter góljával egyenlítettek a hazaiak. Több gól már nem esett a találkozón, így a kaposváriak ebben a bajnokságban első pontjukat szerezték vendégként.*​ 
*Pécs–Kaposvár 1–1 (Andorka 24., ill. Perics 23.)*​ 
*NB I: a 45 percig erős Haladás 2-1-re legyőzte a feltámadó Siófokot*​ 
*Két ellentétes félidőt láthatott a szombathelyi nézőközönség a labdarúgó NB I 11. fordulójában játszott Haladás–Siófok összecsapáson. Az első játékrészben a hazai csapat óriási fölényben futballozott, de csak kettőt érvényesített számtalan zicceréből, így a második félidőben feltámadó Siófok majdnem kiegyenlített.*​ 

*Torghelle-gól, de paksi győzelem Kispesten*​ 

*A labdarúgó NB I 11. fordulójában a harmadik helyen álló Honvéd az előző bajnokságban ezüstérmes Paksot fogadta. A vendégek az első félidő hajrájában Böde Dániel góljával szereztek vezetést, ráadásul két perccel később Jean-Baptiste Akassout a játékvezető kiállította, így emberhátrányba is kerültek a hazaiak. A kispestiek Sorin Botis fejesével azonban így is egyenlítettek a 62. percben. Ezzel nagy gólpárbaj kezdődött, amiből a vendégek jöttek ki jobban, hiszen Vayer Gábor két találatára csak Torghelle Sándor tudott válaszolni.*​ 
*Bp. Honvéd–Paksi FC 2–3 (Botis 62., Torghelle 68., ill. Böde 43., Vayer 66., 76.)*​ 


*A Dortmund kiütéssel nyert, a Bayern ikszelt*​ 
*Súlyos szerdai BL-vereségét az Augsburg kiütésével igyekezett feledtetni a Borussia Dortmund. A német labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának szombati játéknapján pályára lépett a Bayern München is, amely nem tudott nyerni a Hoffenheim vendégeként, így legfeljebb annak örülhetett, hogy kapusa, Manuel Neuer már több mint ezer perce nem kapott gólt tétmérkőzésen.*​ 
*BUNDESLIGA*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD>*8. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD>*Szombati mérkőzések*



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hoffenheim–Bayern München 0–0* 



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Borussia Dortmund–Augsburg 4–0* (Lewandowski 30., 44., 78., Götze 75.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Freiburg–Mönchengladbach 1–0* (Flum 19.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Nürnberg–Mainz 3–3* (Feulner 5., Mak 19., Pekhart 82., ill. Bungert 32., Choupo-Moting 45., Ivanschitz 52.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Bayer Leverkusen–Wolfsburg 3–1* (G. Castro 14., Derdiyok 65., Kiessling 85., ill. Mandzukic 59.)



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Hertha–1. FC Köln* _18.30_



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*Pénteki mérkőzés*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Kaiserslautern–VfB Stuttgart 0–2



​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*Vasárnapi mérkőzések*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Hannover–Werder Bremen 15.30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Hamburg–Schalke 17.30



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*AZ ÁLLÁS*




​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl65>*1. Bayern München*</TD><TD class=xl66>*8*</TD><TD class=xl67>*6*</TD><TD class=xl67>*1*</TD><TD class=xl67>*1*</TD><TD class=xl67>*21–1*</TD><TD class=xl68>*+20 *</TD><TD class=xl68>*19* </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl69>2. Werder Bremen</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl70>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>14–7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>+7 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>16 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl69>3. Mönchengladbach</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl70>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>9–4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>+5 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>16 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl73>4. Borussia Dortmund</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl74>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>13–7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl76>+6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl76>13 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl77>5. VfB Stuttgart</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl78>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>12–6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl80>+6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl80>13 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl81>6. Hoffenheim</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl82>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>12–7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl84>+5 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl84>13 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl85>7. Bayer Leverkusen</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl86>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>10–11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl88>–1 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl88>13 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>8. Schalke</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>15–12</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>+3 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>12 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>9. Hannover</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>8–8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>0 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>12 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>10. Nürnberg</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>9–10</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–1 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>11. 1. FC Köln</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>13–15</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–2 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>10 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>12. Hertha</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>9–9</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>0 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>9 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>13. Wolfsburg</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>9–15</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>9 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>14. Mainz</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>12–18</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>8 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>15. Freiburg</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>13–22</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–9 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>7 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl101>16. Kaiserslautern</TD><TD class=xl102>8</TD><TD class=xl103>1</TD><TD class=xl103>2</TD><TD class=xl103>5</TD><TD class=xl103>5–12</TD><TD class=xl104>–7 </TD><TD class=xl104>5 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl97>17. Hamburg</TD><TD class=xl98>7</TD><TD class=xl99>1</TD><TD class=xl99>1</TD><TD class=xl99>5</TD><TD class=xl99>8–18</TD><TD class=xl100>–10 </TD><TD class=xl100>4 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl93>18. Augsburg</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl94>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>6–16</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl96>–10 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl96>4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Újabb sztárját veszítette el a Barcelona*




​ 
*Alexis Sánchez és Ibrahim Afellay után Cesc Fábregas is kidőlt: a Barcelona spanyol középpályása három hétig lesz harcképtelen.*​ 
A hosszas huzavona után idén nyáron végre a Barcelonához szerződő Fábregas remekül kezdte "új" karrierjét a katalánoknál: hét mérkőzésen négy gólt szerzett, remekül dolgozott össze Lionel Messivel, és már két trófeát is nyert a csapattal. Sérülése tehát mindenképpen érvágás: a szombati edzésen combsérülést szenvedett, előreláthatólag három hét kihagyásra kényszerül.
Fábregas mellett Alexis Sánchez és Ibrahim Afellay sem bevethető; Sánchezre még néhány hét kihagyás vár, Afellay viszont hónapokig harcképtelen marad. Andrés Iniesta ugyanakkor felépült, tegnap már társaival edzett, de valószínűtlen, hogy a Sporting Gijón elleni, vasárnapi bajnokin ott legyen a pályán. Xavi mellett így Thiago Alcantara kaphat lehetőséget a Barca középpályáján.​ 
*Serie A: a Roma elleni 1-3 jelentette az újonc Atalanta első vereségét*​ 
*Megszerezte idénybeli második bajnoki győzelmét az Atalantát 3–1-re legyőző AS Roma. A fővárosi együttes Bojan Krkic, Pablo Osvaldo és Fábio Simplício találatával 3–1-re nyert hazai pályán az eddig veretlen bergamói gárda ellen.*​ 

*Primera División: tíz emberrel mentett pontot a Mallorca az Osasuna ellen*​ 
*A spanyol élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójában Pintér Ádám klubja, a Real Zaragoza idegenben 2–2-es döntetlent játszott a Villarreallal, míg a Mallorca emberhátrányban mentett pontot az Osasuna elleni 2–2 során.*​ 
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Osasuna–Mallorca 2–2* (Raúl García 45+1., 59., ill. Tomer Hemad 34., 79. – mindkettőt 11-esből)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Racing–Rayo Vallecano 1–1* (Adrián González 58., ill. Raúl Tamudo 20.)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Villarreal–Real Zaragoza 2–2* (Rossi 41. – 11-esből, H. Pérez 84., ill. Luís García 35., Barrera 45.)

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*Lopáson kapták a Manchester United kapusát*​ 


​ 
*David de Gea ellopott egy fánkot egy altrinchami Tescóból, adta hírül a Sun. A spanyol kapus megúszta az esetet büntetés nélkül.*​ 
Az ifjú spanyol hálóőr a bulvárlap beszámolója szerint harmadmagával sétált be egy Tescóba; a lap meg nem nevezett forrása szerint a spanyol fiatalok nem nagyon fogták vissza magukat, hangosan beszélgettek, majd elvettek egy-egy fánkot, amit még a magazinok között meg is ettek, és távozni készültek, fizetés nélkül. Ezt, természetesen, a biztonságiak megakadályozták: a hírek szerint De Geát meglehetősen kellemetlenül érintette a szituáció, és nem is igazán értette, miről szól ez az egész - talán azt gondolta, hogy a kitett fánk ingyen van. Az mindenesetre kevéssé tűnik valószínűnek, hogy nem engedhette meg magának az 1 font 19 pennyt kóstáló édességet...​ 
*Real Madrid: Mourinho grillpartit tartott a barcelonai kirándulás előtt*​ 
*José Mourinho, a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője grillpartin látta vendégül tanítványait.*​ 
A Valdebebasban – Madrid egyik új városrészében – táborozó gárdát vendégelte meg a portugál tréner. A beszámolók szerint a játékosok a legfinomabb étkek közül válogathattak, a hangulat remek volt, és még néhány jó poén is elcsattant. 
Mourinho azt mondta: a gárda összekovácsolása érdekében invitálta meg legénységét a partira.​ 
A spanyol bajnokságban a 6. forduló előtt ötödik helyen álló fővárosi gárda vasárnap Barcelonába látogat, ahol az Espanyol együttesével mérkőzik meg.​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*Foci körkép innen-onnan*

*NBI, 11. forduló - Eredmények, tabella*​

*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 11. fordulójának szombati eredményei, a tabella*

​​​​​*Pécsi MFC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-1 (1-1)*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-BFC Siófok 2-1 (2-0)*
*ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-1 (1-1)*
*Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 2-3*
*Vasas-Híd - Újpest FC 3-0*​

*A tabella:*​ 
*1. Győri ETO 11 9 1 1 21- 7 28 pont*
*2. DVSC-TEVA 10 8 2 - 21- 8 26*
*3. Budapest Honvéd 11 6 1 4 21-13 19*
*4. Pécsi MFC 11 5 4 2 18-19 19*
*5. Diósgyőri VTK 10 5 3 2 16-10 18*
*6. Videoton FC 10 5 2 3 16- 7 17*
*7. Kecskeméti TE 11 4 4 3 18-16 16*
*8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 11 4 3 4 11-11 15*
*9. Haladás Sopron Bank 11 4 2 5 12-16 14*
*10. MVM Paks 11 3 5 3 22-25 14*
*11. BFC Siófok 11 2 5 4 9-10 11*
*12. Vasas-Híd 11 2 5 4 12-16 11*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 11 1 6 4 14-20 9*
*14. Újpest FC 11 2 2 7 13-19 8*
*15. Ferencváros 10 1 2 7 6-13 5*
​
*Brazília: Neymar-góllal kezdett a Santos, de kikapott a Fluminensétől*


*A brazil labdarúgó-bajnokság (Campeonato Brasileiro) 27. fordulójában hiába vezetett Neymar találatával a Santos a Fluminense vendégeként, majd egyenlített a 89. percben, végül az akkor már tíz emberrel játszó házigazdák diadalmaskodtak, akik a hosszabbítás ötödik percében begyűrték a győztes találatot.*

*Fordulatosan alakult a Bahia–Avaí bajnoki, amelyen a házigazdák vezető gólját követően a fordulás után hat perc alatt szerzett két találattal fordítottak a vendégek. A csattanó azonban a hajrára maradt: a házigazdák is újabb két gólt lőttek – két perc alatt – és végül megszerezték a győzelmet.*
​
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>CAMPEONATO BRASILEIRO</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>27. FORDULÓ​​*​*
​*​ 



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Bahia–Avaí</TD><TD>*3–2*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fluminense–Santos</TD><TD>*3–2*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Palmeiras–America</TD><TD>*1–1*</B>


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>AZ ÁLLÁS​*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1. Vasco da Gama *</TD><TD align=left>*26*</TD><TD align=left>*14*</TD><TD align=left>*7*</TD><TD align=left>*5*</TD><TD align=left>*41–28 *</TD><TD align=left>*13*</TD><TD align=left>*49*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>2. Corinthians </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>14</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>37–26 </TD><TD align=left>11</TD><TD align=left>47</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>3. Sao Paulo </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>41–30 </TD><TD align=left>11</TD><TD align=left>46</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>4. Botafogo RJ </TD><TD align=left>25</TD><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>40–28 </TD><TD align=left>12</TD><TD align=left>45</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>5. Fluminense </TD><TD align=left>27</TD><TD align=left>14</TD><TD align=left>2</TD><TD align=left>11</TD><TD align=left>37–33 </TD><TD align=left>4</TD><TD align=left>44</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>6. Flamengo </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>11</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>42–34 </TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>41</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>7. Internacional </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>43–33 </TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>40</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>8. Palmeiras </TD><TD align=left>27</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>33–26 </TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>40</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>9. Coritiba </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>44–34 </TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>36</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>10. Figueirense </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>32–33 </TD><TD align=left>-1</TD><TD align=left>36</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>11. Santos FC </TD><TD align=left>25</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>38–40 </TD><TD align=left>-2</TD><TD align=left>35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>12. Atlético GO </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>32–29 </TD><TD align=left>3</TD><TD align=left>35</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>13. Gremio </TD><TD align=left>25</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>29–33 </TD><TD align=left>-4</TD><TD align=left>33</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>14. Bahia </TD><TD align=left>27</TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>10</TD><TD align=left>32-35 </TD><TD align=left>-3</TD><TD align=left>33</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>15. Ceará </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>6</TD><TD align=left>12</TD><TD align=left>33-44 </TD><TD align=left>-11</TD><TD align=left>30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>16. Cruzeiro </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>8</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=left>31–33 </TD><TD align=left>-2</TD><TD align=left>29</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>17. Atlético MG </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>4</TD><TD align=left>15</TD><TD align=left>32–44 </TD><TD align=left>-12</TD><TD align=left>25</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>18. Atlético PR </TD><TD align=left>26</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>12</TD><TD align=left>25–38 </TD><TD align=left>-13</TD><TD align=left>24</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>19. Avaí FC </TD><TD align=left>27</TD><TD align=left>5</TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>15</TD><TD align=left>32–57 </TD><TD align=left>-25</TD><TD align=left>22</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>20. América MG </TD><TD align=left>27</TD><TD align=left>3</TD><TD align=left>11</TD><TD align=left>13</TD><TD align=left>33–49 </TD><TD align=left>-16</TD><TD align=left>20</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B></B>

*Primera División: Baptista csodálatos góljával nyert a Málaga*

*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság élvonalának 7. fordulójában a Málaga hazai pályán a ráadásban szerzett Júlio Baptista-találatnak köszönhetően 3–2-re legyőzte a Getafét. A brazil támadó a hosszabbítás harmadik percében ollózva vette be az ellenfél kapuját.*

​*
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>PRIMERA DIVISIÓN</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD>7. FORDULÓ*





</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Málaga–Getafe 3–2* (Van Nistelrooy 64., Maresca 88., Baptista 93., ill. P. Léon 55., Miku 75.)</B>



</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*KORÁBBAN*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Valencia–Granada 1–0* (Canales 4.)</B>​


*KORÁBBAN*​


*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Osasuna–Mallorca 2–2 (Raúl García 45+1., 59., ill. Tomer Hemad 34., 79. – mindkettőt 11-esből)​*

​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Racing–Rayo Vallecano 1–1* (Adrián González 58., ill. Raúl Tamudo 20.)</B>

​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Villarreal–Real Zaragoza 2–2* (Rossi 41. – 11-esből, H. Pérez 84., ill. Luís García 35., Barrera 45.)</B>


*AZ ÁLLÁS*​


*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl65>1. Málaga</TD><TD class=xl66>6</TD><TD class=xl67>4</TD><TD class=xl67>1</TD><TD class=xl67>1</TD><TD class=xl67>10–4</TD><TD class=xl68>+6 </TD><TD class=xl68>13 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl69>2. Valencia</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl70>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>9–6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>+3 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>13 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl69>3. Betis</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl70>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl71>9–6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>+3 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl72>12 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl73>4. Barcelona</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl74>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl75>22–4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl76>+18 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl76>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl77>5. Levante</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl78>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl79>7–3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl80>+4 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl80>11 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl81>6. Sevilla</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl82>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl83>6–3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl84>+3 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl84>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl85>7. Real Madrid</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl86>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl87>16–5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl88>+11 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl88>10 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>8. Atlético Madrid</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>8–6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>+2 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>7 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>9. Real Sociedad</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>6–6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>0 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>7 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>10. Mallorca</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>5–7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–2 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>7 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>11. Osasuna</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>5–12</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–7 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>7 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>12. Espanyol</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>5–7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–2 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>6 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>13. Villarreal</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>7–11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–4 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>6 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>14. Rayo Vallecano</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>6–10</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–4 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>6 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>15. Zaragoza</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>7–13</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>6 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl89>16. Getafe</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl90>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl91>6–10</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>–4 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl92>4 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl93>17. Santander</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl94>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl95>4–9</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl96>–5 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl96>4 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl97>18. Granada</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl98>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl99>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl99>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl99>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl99>2–8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl100>–6 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl100>4 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl101>19. Athletic Bilbao</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl102>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl103>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl103>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl103>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl103>5–8</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl104>–3 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl104>2 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl105>20. Sporting Gijón</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl106>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl107>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl107>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl107>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl107>2–9</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl108>–7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​
​







*Eurofutball: nagy fordulat a DAC meccsén, Fener-siker a rangadón​*


*A dunaszerdahelyi DAC 2–1-re legyőzte a Zilinát a szlovák labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​


*A zsolnaiak vezettek, de a hajrában kapott góllal kikaptak, így kénytelenek voltak átengedni az első helyet a nagyszombatiaknak.*​


*SZLOVÁK I. OSZTÁLY 2011–2012*​


*11. FORDULÓ – OKTÓBER 1-2.*​


*Pénteki mérkőzés*
*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>Nitra–Trnava</TD><TD>1–3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​


*Szombati mérkőzések*​


*<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>Zlaté Moravce–Trencín ​*

​
​</TD><TD>*3–0*</B>

​
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Ruzomberok*–Banská Bystrica </B>

​
​</TD><TD>*2–0*</B>

​
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Kosice–Senica *0–1*</B>

*Dunajská Streda–Zilina 2 - 1*​


*Vasárnapi mérkőzés *​


*Presov–Slovan*​

​ 

*RÖVIDEN *​




*TÖRÖKORSZÁG. Rangadót nyert a Fenerbahce: a Fener gól nélküli első félidő után 4–2-re verte meg a Büyüksehirt, és át is vette tőle az első helyet.​*​




*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>TÖRÖKORSZÁG </CAPTION><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>5. FORDULÓ – SZEPTEMBER 30.–OKTÓBER 3.</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD colSpan=2>Pénteki mérkőzés​*


*Bursaspor–Genclerbirligi 4 - 0*​


*Szombati mérkőzések*
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>Kardemir Karabükspor–Orduspor </TD><TD>1–2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Fenerbahce–Büyüksehir </TD><TD>4–2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Antalyaspor–Sivasspor </TD><TD>2–2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​


*Vasárnapi mérkőzések *
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>Eskisehirspor–Trabzonspor </TD><TD>x–x</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Samsunspor–Manisaspor </TD><TD>x–x</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ankaragücü–Galatasaray </TD><TD>x–x</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Kayserispor–Mersin Idman Yurdu </TD><TD>x–x</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​


*Hétfői mérkőzés*
*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Gaziantepspor–Besiktas </TD><TD>x–x</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​




*PORTUGÁLIA. A Benfica Javier Saviola első félidőbeli duplájára alapozva simán elintézte a Pacos Ferreirát, és ezzel átvette az első helyet a Portótól.​*​




*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>PORTUGÁLIA</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>7. FORDULÓ – SZEPTEMBER 30.–OKTÓBER 3.</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD colSpan=2>Pénteki mérkőzés​*


*Setúbal–Rio Ave 2 - 1*​


*Szombati mérkőzés *
*Benfica–P. Ferreira 4 - 1*​


*Vasárnapi mérkőzések *
*Feirense–Marítimo x - x*
*Nacional–Olhanense x- x*
*Leiria–Braga x - x*
*Guimaraes–Sporting x - x*
*Académica–Porto x - x*​


*Hétfői mérkőzés*
*Gil Vicente–Beira-Mar x - x*​




*HOLLANDIA. Két gyengébben sikerült forduló után újra nyert Erwin Koeman csapata, az Utrecht. ​*​



*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>HOLLANDIA </CAPTION><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>​*​



*8. FORDULÓ – SZEPTEMBER 30.–OKTÓBER 2.*
*Pénteki mérkőzés*​


*Heracles Almelo–De Graafschap 2 - 0 *​


*Szombati mérkőzések*
*Utrecht–RKC Waalwijk 3 - 0*
*Vitesse–Heerenveen 1 - 1*
*Roda–NAC Breda 4 - 3*​


*Vasárnapi mérkőzések*
*VVV-Venlo–AZ x - x*
*Twente–Excelsior x - x*
*Feyenoord–Den Haag x - x*
*Groningen–Ajax x - x*
*NEC–PSV x - x*​



*ROMÁNIA. A kolozsvári egyetemistacsapat, az U. Cluj öt gólt vágott idegenben, és üldözi az éllovas Dinamót, amely szintén nyert szombaton​*​



*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>ROMÁNIA </CAPTION><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>9. FORDULÓ – SZEPTEMBER 30.-–OKTÓBER 3.</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD colSpan=2>Pénteki mérkőzések​*


*Astra Ploiesti–Sportul Studentesc 2 - 2*
*FCM Targu Mures–Pandurii Targu Jiu 3 - 3*​


*Szombati mérkőzések*​


*Gaz Metan Medias–Universitatea Cluj 2 - 5*
*Dinamo Bucuresti–Concordia Chiajna 2 - 0*​


*Vasárnapi mérkőzések*​


*Vointa Sibiu–Rapid Bucuresti x - x*
*CFR Cluj–Petrolul Ploiesti x - x*
*Steaua Bucuresti–Otelul Galati x - x*​


*Hétfői mérkőzések*​

*FC Brasov–Ceahlaul Piatra Neamt x - x*
*CS Mioveni–FC Vaslui x- x *​​
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>

​
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​











​</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</B></B>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*NB I: ötgólos debreceni siker a Diósgyőr elleni rangadón*

*Csillagos ötösre vizsgázott a labdarúgó NB I-ben a Debreceni VSC, ugyanis a keleti rangadón öt góllal megverte a dobogóra ácsingózó Diósgyőrt. *


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*DVSC–DVTK 5–0*​


​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Gólszerző:* Bódi (22.), Coulibaly (23., 40.), S. Nikolic (64.), Kulcsár T. (66.)

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Hollandia: Horváthék okították a Feyenoordot, kikapott az Ajax*


*Horváth Gábor csapata, a Den Haag idegenben 3–0-ra legyőzte a Feyenoordot a holland labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján. Az Ajax elveszítette bajnoki veretlenségét.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->
Horváth végig a pályán volt a hágai csapatban, amely John és Wesley Verhoek jóvoltából már a szünetig kétgólos előnyt szerzett, majd a fordulás után Tjaron Chery találatával biztossá tette győzelmét. A Den Haag egymás után másodszor győzött, kapaszkodik felfelé a tabellán.

Ami az élbolyt illeti, az Ajax kikapott idegenben – egy tizenegyessel, emberhátrányban elszenvedett groningeni vereséggel vége az amszterdamiak veretlenségének –, míg a Twente úgy szerzett egy pontot, hogy a 84. percben még vezetett, ám a 90.-ben Luuk de Jong révén már neki kellett megmenteni egy pontot a sereghajtó Excelsior ellen. Mindez az AZ malmára hajtotta a vizet – az idegenben nyerő alkmaariak megerősítették pozíciójukat a tabella élén.


*Vasárnapi mérkőzések*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>VVV-Venlo–*AZ *</TD><TD>*1–3* 




​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Twente–Excelsior </TD><TD>*2–2* 




​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Feyenoord–*Den Haag *</TD><TD>*0–3* 




​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Groningen*–Ajax </TD><TD>*1–0* 




​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>NEC–PSV </TD><TD>később</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Bundesliga: a hármat vágó hannoveri Abdellaoue elintézte a Werdert*


*A Werder Bremen labdarúgócsapata pontszámban beérhette volna a Bundesliga élén álló Bayern Münchent, ám Hannoverben 3–2-re kikapott, így megmaradt a bajorok hárompontos előnye.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->A hazaiak már a második percben előnyhöz jutottak Mohammed Abdellaoue büntetőjével, majd a 39. percben a norvég csatár ismét beköszönt. A szünetben mégis csak eggyel vezetett a Hannover, mivel Marko Arnautovic szépített.

A második félidőben is ők ketten voltak a főszereplők, Abdellaoue ugyanis megszerezte harmadik gólját, Arnautovic pedig a kiállítás sorsára jutott.
A Werder emberhátrányban is faragott hátrányán – Claudio Pizarro szép kapáslövéssel volt eredményes –, egyenlíteni azonban nem tudott, így a Hannover feljött rá egy pontra.

​
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*BUNDESLIGA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD>*8. FORDULÓ, VASÁRNAPI MÉRKŐZÉSEK*




</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Hannover–Werder Bremen 3–2 *
(Abdellaoue 2., 39., 60. – az elsőt 11-esből, ill. Arnautovic 45+3., C. Pizarro 83.)​ 


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Hamburg–Schalke később*


*Serie A: tovább nyargal az Udinese, Palermo, Cagliari hármas*

*A Palermo, a Cagliari és az éllovas Udinese egyaránt győzött az olasz élvonalbeli labdarúgó-bajnokság (Serie A) 6. fordulójának vasárnap délutáni programjában, így őrzik pozíciójukat az élbolyban.*​ 
A Cagliari ismét szervezett játékkal rukkolt ki, és erre a Leccének nem volt gyógyszere. Thiago Riberio már a 10. percben megszerezte a vezetést a szárdoknak, akik még az első félidőben biztossá tették győzelmüket.
Az Udinese, ha nem is könnyedén, de magabiztosan győzte le a sereghajtó Bolognát, és veretlenül vezeti a tabellát. A Palermo az 55. percben, Balzaretti kiállítása után emberhátrányba került, ám így is megőrizte minimális előnyét, sőt a lefújás előtt szerzett még egy gólt. Simon Ádám nem lépett pályára a palermóiaknál.
A Fiorentina Jovetic beadása után, Cerci révén szerzett előnyt a Lazio ellen, csakhogy a vendégek Hernanes nem túl távoli lövésével még az első félidőben egyenlítettek. A hajrában aztán villant Miroslav Klose, és harmadik olasz bajnoki góljával eldöntötte a mérkőzést.
A Parma továbbra is profitál Sebastian Giovinco kiváló formájából: a pöttöm támadó ebben a szezonban már harmadszor duplázott – ebből egy bravúrt a kupában ért el –, ennyi elég is volt a Genoa elleni siker megalapozásához.​ 


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*OLASZ SERIE A *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*6. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=middle>*Vasárnapi mérkőzések*


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Cesena–Chievo 0–0*​


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Fiorentina–Lazio 1–2* (Cerci 8., ill. Hernanes 28., Klose 83.)


​


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Lecce–Cagliari 0–2 *(Ribeiro 10., Biondini 40.)


​


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Palermo–Siena 2–0* (Migliaccio 19., A. Hernández 94. – 11-esből)


​


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Parma–Genoa 3–1* (Giovinco 29., 42. – a másodikat 11-esből, Morrone 50., ill. Palacio 92. – 11-esből)


​


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Udinese–Bologna 2–0* (Benatia 29., Di Natale 72. – 11-esből)


​


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Juventus–Milan* *20.45*​

*Videó: 60 méterről ívelt az ellenfél kapujába a védő a svájci 2. ligában*​ 

*Nem mindennapi gólt lőtt a svájci másodosztályban szereplő Wil védője, Fabian Schar, aki a saját térfeléről ívelt az Aarau kapujába a bajnokin. A játékos egyébként duplázott a találkozón, csapata pedig 3–2-re nyert.*​


​ 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4pSUf3MX_lA" frameBorder=0 width=240 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Kanada*

*A San José Magyars futballcsapata nyerte a Las Vegas-i Árpád Kupát*
2011. 10. 03. 04.23
<RIGHT>
*A San José Magyars nyerte meg az idei Las Vegas-i Árpád Kupát, melynek elhódításáért az Egyesült Államokban és Kanadában működő olyan amatőr csapatok szálltak versenybe, melyekben döntő részt magyar származású labdarúgók játszanak.*​ 

A Los Angeles-i magyar főkonzulátusnak az MTI-hez eljuttatott vasárnapi tájékoztatása szerint az immár 16. alkalommal megrendezett torna döntőjét a San José Magyars és az Action Vegas együttese vívta a 34 fokos melegben. A Magyars 2-0-ra nyert.
Az Árpád Kupáért idén a döntőbe jutottakon kívül még hat csapat szállt versenybe: a kanadai Edmonton magyar csapata, a Silicon Valley Hungarians, a Los Angeles Hungarians, a dél-kaliforniai Orange megye magyar együttese, a Las Vegas-i "vegyes" nemzetiségű Partick Thistle Vega, valamint Magyarországról a Videoton BKE-Szegletkő.
Az Árpád Kupa fővédnöke immár negyedik alkalommal Bokor Balázs nagykövet, Los-Angeles-i főkonzul volt, aki a díjátadáson hangsúlyozta, hogy a helyi magyar közösségek összetartásában és a magyar gyökerek iránti kötődés fenntartásában a labdarúgással kapcsolatos rendezvények rendkívül sokat segítenek. 
Kantó Mihály, az Árpád Kupa szervezőbizottságának elnöke fontosnak tartotta kiemelni, hogy a sorozat a hagyományőrző programok közé került.​ 
*A jövőben a szervezők még több amerikai és kanadai magyar csapatot szeretnének látni a tornán.*​ 




*Labdarúgó NB I - Lezuhant egy diósgyőri szurkoló a lelátóról Debrecenben*
2011. 10. 03. 01.04​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Súlyosan megsérült egy diósgyőri szurkoló vasárnap, amikor lezuhant a mintegy tíz méter magas lelátóról a Debrecen-Diósgyőr labdarúgó-mérkőzésen.*​ 

Szentgyörgyi János, a debreceni Kenézy Kórház szóvivője elmondta: a férfi a zuhanást követően nyílt combcsonttörést és csípőtáji törést szenvedett. 
*A szurkolót még vasárnap este megműtik - tette hozzá. A mérkőzést a DVSC-TEVA nyerte 5-0-ra.*​ 

*Labdarúgó NB I - Először nyert idegenben a címvédő*​


_*



*_​ 

*A címvédő Videoton megszerezte idénybeli első győzelmét idegenben: a székesfehérvári csapat 1-0-ra nyert a Ferencváros otthonában a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 11. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*​ 

_*Ferencváros-*_*Videoton FC 0-1 (0-1)*​ 


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 03. 03.11​ 
<RIGHT>
_*



*_*Eredmények:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Diósgyőri VTK 5-0*
*Ferencváros-Videoton FC 0-1*​ 
*szombaton játszották:*
*Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 2-3*
*Vasas-Híd - Újpest FC 3-0*
*Pécsi MFC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-1*
*ZTE FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-1*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-BFC Siófok 2-1*​ 
*pénteken játszották:*
*Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE 4-0*​ 
*A tabella:*​ 
*1. DVSC-TEVA 11 9 2 - 26- 8 29 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 11 9 1 1 21- 7 28*
*3. Videoton FC 11 6 2 3 17- 7 20*
*4. Budapest Honvéd 11 6 1 4 21-13 19*
*5. Pécsi MFC 11 5 4 2 18-19 19*
*6. Diósgyőri VTK 11 5 3 3 16-15 18*
*7. Kecskeméti TE 11 4 4 3 18-16 16*
*8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 11 4 3 4 11-11 15*
*9. Haladás Sopron Bank 11 4 2 5 12-16 14*
*10. MVM Paks 11 3 5 3 22-25 14*
*11. BFC Siófok 11 2 5 4 9-10 11*
*12. Vasas-Híd 11 2 5 4 12-16 11*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 11 1 6 4 14-20 9*
*14. Újpest FC 11 2 2 7 13-19 8*
*15. Ferencváros 11 1 2 8 6-14 5*
*16. ZTE FC 11 - 3 8 7-27 3*​ 
*A 12. forduló programja:*​ 
*október 15., szombat:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 15 ó*
*Videoton FC-Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó *
*Diósgyőri VTK-Pécsi MFC 18 ó *
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó *
*MVM Paks-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó *
*BFC Siófok - Vasas-Híd 18 ó*
*október 16., vasárnap: *
*Újpest FC-ZTE FC 16 ó*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Ferencváros 18 ó *​ 

*Futsal UEFA Kupa-selejtező - Továbbjutott az ETO*​ 

*



*​ 

*Bejutott a 16 csapatos elitkörbe a magyar bajnok Rába ETO a futsal UEFA Kupa rigai selejtezőtornájáról, mivel egy-egy győzelem, illetve vereség után megnyerte vasárnapi mérkőzését, és ezzel a Barcelona mögött másodikként zárt.*​ 

*Futsal UEFA Kupa-selejtező, 3. forduló *​ 
*Rába ETO-Leotar Trebinje (bosnyák) 7-5 (2-2)*
*----------------------------------------------*
*a magyar csapat gólszerzői: Al-Ioani (2), Dróth (2), Mulahmetovic (öngól), Gyurcsányi (1), Balázs (1)*​ 
*később:*
*Barcelona (spanyol)–FK Nikars Riga (lett) 17:30 ó*​ 
*csütörtökön játszották:*
*Rába ETO-FK Nikars Riga (lett) 7-4 (3-1)*
*Barcelona (spanyol)-Leotar Terbinje (bosnyák) **9-0*​ 

*pénteken játszották:*
*FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Rába ETO 8-2 (3-1)*
*FK Nikars Riga (lett)-Leotar Terbinje (bosnyák) **3-3*​ 

*Breno öngyilkos akart lenni*​ 

*



*​ 

*Nem éppen kellemes, szívderítő vasárnapi hír, de azért közreadjuk. Breno, a Bayern München játékosa a börtönben az öngyilkosság gondolatával foglalkozott.*​ 
_Többször írtunk róla, hogy Breno, a Bayern München 21 éves brazil védője felgyújtotta a saját házát. _
_Ezért előbb a pszichiátriára került, majd - mivel 1,5 millió euró kárt okozott - a rendőrök letartóztatták. Most is a zárkájában ül. Az egyik cellatársa elmesélte, a védő, aki időközben bevallotta, hogy depresszióval küszködik, meg akarta ölni magát. Azért keseredett el, mert 2007-ben szerződött a Bayernhez, de a sorozatos térdsérülései miatt képtelen gyökeret verni a német bajnoki cím legfőbb esélyesének számító Bayern csapatában.A tervezett öngyilkosság részletekről nem közölt a zárkatárs további részleteket a nyomozóknak. _​ 

*Példásan megbüntették Myanmart*​


_



_​ 

*Myanmar is megkapta a magáét a FIFA-tól, példásan szigorúan megbüntették szövetségüket!*​ 
Eddig még nem tapasztalt kemény büntetésben részesült a myanmari futballszövetség. 
Azt nem tudjuk eldönteni, hogy jogos-e az elmarasztalás, de a jövőt illetően bizonyosan példát statuálhat a FIFA. Történt, hogy júliusban az omani válogatottat fogadták a myanmariak ázsiai vb-selejtezőn. A vendégek 2-0-ra vezettek, amikor a hazai drukkerek köveket és vizes palackokat hajigáltak be a gyepszőnyegre. Emiatt a játékvezető mi mást is tehetett volna mint hogy lefújta a találkozót. 
A FIFA fegyelmi bizottsága a pályán elért eredménnyel igazolta a meccset az omaniaknak, akik - mivel odahaza is győztek 2-0-ra - 4-0-ás összesített gólkülönbséggel jutottak tovább. *Ezen túl a FIFA rögvest törölte Myanmar válogatottját a 2014-es selejtezőkből (mivel 0-4-gyel kiestek, ez nem is lehetett kértséges...), viszont itt a nagy durranás: az ázsiai szövetség nem nevezhet a 2018-as világbajnokságra sem!*​ 
*A nézők viselkedése a labdarúgókat sújtotta, őket sajnálhatjuk igazán. Ráadásul a vétkes szövetség 28 ezer dollárt köteles fizetni a FIFA-nak. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Magyar válogatott - Együtt az Egervári-csapat*​ 

*



*​ 

*Hétfőn Telkiben találkozott a finnek elleni, jövő kedden sorra kerülő Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő magyar labdarúgó-válogatott kerete, amelyhez Király Gábor, Vanczák Vilmos, Lázár Pál és Bogdán Ádám csak később csatlakozik.*​

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) honlapja arról számolt be, hogy Rudolf Gergely és Elek Ákos kisebb húzódással bajlódik, de a vizsgálatok szerint nincs komolyabb gond, így egyikőjüknek sem kell edzést kihagynia.
"Apró sérülésektől eltekintve mindenki egészséges. Dzsudzsák Balázs is jelezte, hogy teljes értékű munkát szeretne végezni az edzőtáborban - fogalmazott Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány. - Nem szeretnénk semmiféle kockázatot vállalni, ezért kedden délelőtt az őt operáló orvos megvizsgálja, megröntgenezi a kulcscsontját, és ezt követően dől el, hogy milyen intenzitású edzéseket folytathat a következő napokban. Mondanom sem kell, hogy rendkívül örömteli lenne, ha valóban maximális erőbedobással készülhetne a finnek elleni meccsre."
Egervári Sándor együttese jelenleg a harmadik helyen áll a csoportban, a finnek elleni hazai találkozó lesz az utolsó mérkőzése. A meccsnek csak akkor lesz tétje, ha a svédek négy nappal korábban nem győzik le a finneket. Ez utóbbi összecsapást a helyszínen tekinti meg a kapitány. 
*Ugyanakkor ahhoz, hogy a második, pótselejtezőt, illetve akár egyenes ági továbbjutást érő helyen végezzen a magyar csapat, a finnek legyőzése mellett az is kell, hogy a hollandok jövő kedden pontot szerezzenek Svédországban.*​ 



*Hosszú és komplikált műtéti sorozaton esett át a szurkoló*
2011. 10. 04. 03.38​ 
<RIGHT>
*Hosszú és komplikált műtéti sorozaton esett át vasárnap éjjel az a szurkoló, aki lezuhant a debreceni stadion tribünjéről; állapota stabil - mondta a Kenézy Kórház szóvivője hétfőn. A rendőrség közigazgatási eljárás keretében vizsgálja az eset körülményeit.*​ 

Szentgyörgyi János, a kórház szóvivőjének közlése szerint a 33 éves nyírbátori férfi comb- és csípőtáji törést szenvedett. A szurkoló jól van, állapota stabil, s ha nem lép fel komplikáció, tíz nap múlva elhagyhatja a kórházat.
Képíró János, a DVSC-TEVA biztonsági igazgatója elmondta: a baleset a Debrecen-Diósgyőr mérkőzés lefújását követően, az ünneplés pillanataiban történt. A szurkoló mintegy tíz métert zuhant; a helyszínen tartózkodó mentők azonnal ellátták a sérüléseit. A biztonsági igazgató kezdeményezésére a klub és a rendőrség még vasárnap vizsgálatot indított.
Annyi bizonyos, hogy sem a szék, sem a korlát nem volt törött, és nem volt a szektorban semmilyen biztonsági hiányosság - mondta Képíró János. Hozzátette: a korábbi hírekkel ellentétben a férfi nem a Diósgyőr szurkolója volt. Nyírbátorból érkezett, hogy lássa a rangadót, és elmondása szerint mindkét csapattal szimpatizál. A stadionban is a két szurkolótábor között foglalt helyet.
Kelemen Éva, a Hajdú-Bihar Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtószóvivője elmondta: a férfi még a kórházba szállítása előtt, a helyszínen közölte a rendőrséggel, hogy véletlen baleset történt, nem lökték le. *A biztonsági korláton ülve telefonált, amikor elveszítette egyensúlyát és a lelátó 18. sorából leesett - idézte a vele történteket a férfi.*
A rendőrség közigazgatási eljárás keretében vizsgálja az ügyet - tette hozzá a sajtószóvivő.​ 

*Pert veszített Párizsban Ribéry*
2011. 10. 04. 04.12​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Franck Ribéry eléggé boldogtalan, miután felperesként első fokon elveszített egy párizsi pert.*​ 
Franck Ribéry, a Bayern München francia válogatott játékosa beperelte a francia Editions nevű kiadót, mert az egy olyan életrajzi könyvet forgalmaz, amelyikben egy, a játékos saját tulajdonát képező fénykép is megjelent. 
A biográfia témája amúgy sem kellemes, hiszen szó esik abban arról, hogy a nős Ribéry egy fiatal lánnyal létesített tiltott kapcsolatot... A "Franck Ribéry rejtett arca" című alkotás kiadója nyerte meg pert, a bíró ugyanis nem látott kivetnivalót abban, hogy engedély nélkül látott napvilágot az a bizonyos kép. 
Ráadásul az ismert labdarúgó 3000 euró perköltséget is megfizetni köteles. 
*- Fellebezek - nyilatkozta tömören Ribéry ügyvédje, Carlo-Alberto Brusá.*​ 

*Capello mellőzi Ferdinandot és Gerrardot*
2011. 10. 04. 05.04​

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*Fabio Capello igen merész ember, egyszerűen kihagyta az Eb-selejtező keretéből a rutinos Rio Ferdinandot és Steven Gerrardot.*​ 
Október hetedikén Podgoricán játszik Eb-selejtezőt Montenegróval Anglia válogatottja. 
A 'háromoroszlánosok" olasz szövetségi kapitánya, Fabio Capello meglepetésre az erre a fontos meccsre készülő keretéből mellőzte a rutinos Rio Ferdinandot (Manchester United) és Steven Gerrardot (Liverpool). 
- Podgoricán forró fogadtatásban részesülünk a montenegrói válogatott részéről, hiszen az Eb-döntőbe jutás a tét, de felkészültem arra is, hogy az ottani nézők provokálni fogják a labdarúgóimat - nyilatkozta Capello. - Nyerni megyünk, szükség lesz a hideg, józan fejre. 
*Ferdinand mostanság nincs csúcsformában, Gerrard pedig ugye nemrég tért vissza a műtétje után, tehát mindkettejüknek időre van szüksége a formába lendüléshez*​ 

*Újabb szektor nyílik meg a magyar szurkolók előtt*
2011. 10. 04. 06.17​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A finnek nem tartanak igényt a számukra fenntartott összes helyre, ezért több magyar szurkoló nézheti meg az október 11-i Eb-selejtezőt a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*​ 
A Magyarország-Finnország Európa-bajnoki selejtező előtt már csak 1300 jegy vár gazdára, és ebben benne van az a 522 belépő is, ami a mai napon vált elérhetővé. A finn szövetség ugyanis ma jelezte a végleges vendégszurkolói létszámot, ami csupán 4-500 fő lesz, ezért lehetőség nyílt arra, hogy egy újabb szektorba vásárolhassanak jegyet a magyar drukkerek.​ 


*Zidane álma: szövetségi kapitányság*​ 



 

*Most ugyan van mit a tejbe aprítania Zidane-nak, a franciák egykori aranylabdás focistája ugyanis a Real Madrid sportigazgatója.*​ 
De ez úgy látszik kevés, a jelek szerint edzői babérokra pályázik. 
- Elégedett vagyok a pillanatnyi beosztásommal, viszont az nem kizárt, hogy egyszer a francia válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként dolgozzak - mondta Zidane, aki 2006-ban vonult vissza az aktív futballtól, majd három évig mindenfélével foglalkozott, múlatta az idejét, csak nem labdarúgással. - Szívesen kipróbálnám magam edzőként. És miért is ne irányíthatnám egykoron hazám nemzeti együttesét, a Les Bleus-t?
*Elvégre álmodozni szabad, tervezni még inkább, és amúgy is, tudják hogy az életben minden előfordulhat. *


*Futballközvetítések - Jogszerűtlen az országonkénti kizárólagosság*
2011. 10. 04. 13.35

<RIGHT>



*


Ellentétes az uniós joggal a labdarúgó-mérkőzések közvetítésének olyan engedélyezési rendszere, amely a műsorsugárzó szervezeteknek tagállamonként területi kizárólagosságot biztosít, és amely megtiltja a nézőknek, hogy ezeket a műsorokat dekódoló kártya segítségével más tagállamokban nézzék - állapította meg kedden kihirdetett ítéletében az Európai Unió Bírósága.

*

A kérdés az angol Football Association Premier League (FAPL) jogvitája nyomán került a luxembourgi székhelyű taláros testület elé. Az FAPL értékesíti az élvonalbeli angol hivatásos labdarúgó-bajnokság mérkőzéseinek tévés közvetítési jogát, és - nyílt közbeszerzési eljárás révén - területi alapon kizárólagos jogot biztosít a műsorsugárzó szervezeteknek a Premier League-meccsek élő közvetítésére. A kizárólagos jogot biztosító terület rendszerint egyetlen tagállam területének felel meg. A tévénézők tehát kizárólag a lakóhelyük szerinti tagállamban működő műsorsugárzó közvetítését nézhetik. 
E területi kizárólagosság védelme érdekében az FAPL-lel kötött felhasználási szerződésekben minden műsorsugárzó kötelezettséget vállal a műholdas jel kódolására. *A felhasználási szerződés megtiltja a műsorsugárzóknak, hogy dekódoló kártyákat bocsássanak azok rendelkezésére, akik a műsoraikat más tagállamban kívánják nézni.
*Nagy-Britanniában egyes kocsmák olyan külföldi dekódoló kártyákat kezdtek használni, amelyeket görög műsorsugárzók bocsátottak a Görögországban lakó előfizetők rendelkezésére. Ezek a pubok a brit földön kizárólagos jogosultnak számító Sky tévé dekóderárainál kedvezőbb áron veszik meg a dekódoló kártyát és a dekódoló egységet.

*Az FAPL megpróbált bírósági úton véget vetni ennek a tevékenységnek, így jutott el az ügy Luxembourgig.*

Az Európai Unió Bírósága megállapította, hogy a *szolgáltatásnyújtás szabadságával ellentétes* az olyan nemzeti szabályozás, amely megtiltja a külföldi dekódoló kártyák behozatalát, értékesítését és használatát. *Rámutatott arra, hogy az FAPL nem hivatkozhat a szerzői jogra, mivel ezek a sportesemények nem minősülnek egy szerző saját szellemi alkotásainak, tehát az uniós szerzői jog értelmében vett "műveknek".*

A legfőbb európai bírói fórum elismerte: az uniós versenyjoggal főszabály szerint nem ellentétes az, hogy a jogosult egyetlen engedélyezettnek engedje át a védelem alatt álló mű műholdas sugárzásának kizárólagos jogát. Mindazonáltal - tette hozzá - a felhasználási szerződések nem tilthatják meg a műsorsugárzó szervezeteknek az érintett sporteseményekre vonatkozó, határon átnyúló szolgáltatás nyújtását.

*Az Európai Unió Bírósága szerint ugyanis nem szabad teljesen megszüntetni a műsorsugárzók közötti versenyt, nem szabad a nemzeti piacokat felosztani az országhatárok mentén.
*
*
* 
XLsport


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 5)

*Meccsek - 2011. október 5.*


<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Liga Kupa**, A csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:30*​</TD><TD>*Szombathelyi Haladás - Lombard Pápa*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*​</TD><TD>*ZTE - Győri ETO*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Liga Kupa**, B csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*​</TD><TD>*Siófok - Pécsi MFC*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Ferencváros - Kaposvár*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Liga Kupa**, C csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
*15:00*​</TD><TD>*MTK - Gyirmót*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*​</TD><TD>*Videoton - Budapest Honvéd*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Liga Kupa**, D csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
*15:00*​</TD><TD>*Paksi FC - Kecskeméti TE*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Újpest - Szolnoki MÁV*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Liga Kupa**, E csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*​</TD><TD>*Debreceni VSC - Mezőkövesd*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Serie B**, 8. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
*20:45*​</TD><TD>*AlbinoLeffe - Padova*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Ascoli - Reggina*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Cittadella - Modena*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Crotone - Bari*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Livorno - Empoli*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Nocerina - Juve Stabia*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Sassuolo - Pescara*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Torino - Grosseto*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Hellas Verona - Sampdoria*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Brescia - Gubbio*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Szlovák Kupa**, 3. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
*15:30*​</TD><TD>*Slovan Nemsová - Trnava*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Ír Bajnokság**, 34. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
*20:05*​</TD><TD>*Shamrock Rovers - Bohemian*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*U19 Európa Bajnokság selejtező**, 12. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
*13:00*​</TD><TD>*Dánia U19 - Albánia U19*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*​</TD><TD>*Ausztria U19 - Málta U19*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Észt Kupa**, 16 közé jutás*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*​</TD><TD>*Otepää - Kalev Tallinn*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Észt Kupa**, nyolcaddöntő*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:45*​</TD><TD>*Lootos - Flora Tallinn*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Barátságos*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
*11:00*​</TD><TD>*Gulbene 2005 - Daugava*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*​</TD><TD>*Chonburi - Thaiföld*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*​</TD><TD>*Chernomorets Odessa - Nistru Otaci*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*​</TD><TD>*Lengyelország U20 - Svájc U20*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*​</TD><TD>*Gandzasar Kapan - Karlsruhe*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*​</TD><TD>*Koropi - Ethnikos Asteras*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:30*​</TD><TD>*Kalloni - Iraklis Psachna*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Irán - Palesztina*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:30*​</TD><TD>*Németország U20 - Olaszország U20*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:30*​</TD><TD>*Portsmouth - FK Rostov*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Labdarúgó Ligakupa - Otthon nyert a Haladás


<RIGHT> 






A Haladás hazai környezetben 2-0-ra legyőzte a Pápa együttesét a labdarúgó Ligakupa 3. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján.
​

Ligakupa, 3. forduló:
A csoport:
Haladás Sopron Bank-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-0 (1-0)

ZTE FC-Győri ETO FC 1-1 (1-0)

A csoport állása:
1. Haladás Sopron Bank 7 pont, 
2. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 4, 
3. Győri ETO FC 3, 4. ZTE FC 1

korábban:
B csoport:
BFC Siófok-Pécsi MFC 0-2 (0-0)​később:
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó

Kikapott a Ferencváros







A Ferencváros továbbra is pont nélkül áll a labdarúgó Ligakupában, miután szerdán hazai pályán kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a Kaposvártól a 3. fordulóban.
​

Ligakupa, 3. forduló:
B csoport:
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-2 (0-1)



C csoport:
MTK Budapest-Gyirmót 2-1 (0-0)​később:
Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 19 ó

Nyert a Videoton








A Videoton hazai pályán 2-1-re legyőzte a Budapest Honvédot a labdarúgó Ligakupa 3. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján, így a vendégek továbbra is pont nélkül állnak a csoportban.
​

Ligakupa, 3. forduló:
C csoport:
Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 2-1 (0-0)


D csoport:
MVM Paks-Kecskeméti TE 1-2 (0-0)
később:
Újpest FC-Szolnoki MÁV FC 18 ó

E csoport:
DVSC-TEVA - Mezőkövesd 6-0 (2-0)

​*

*Újra otthont teremt magának Hollandiában Vadócz*
2011. 10. 06. 08.37

 <RIGHT> 
*



*
*Vadócz Krisztián szerint nem kizárt, hogy pénteken döntetlent hoz a finn-svéd Eb-selejtező. Akkor pedig...*
*A NEC Nijmegen magyar válogatott futballistája, Vadócz Krisztián társaival együtt készül Telkiben a jövő keddi budapesti magyar-finn Eb-selejtező meccsre.*

- A péntek este sordöntő lehet, hiszen ha a svédek nem nyernek Eb-selejtezőt Finnországgal szemben idegenben, még reménykedhetünk abban, hogy nyitva marad az út a 2012-es kontinensbajnoki finálé felé - mondta Vadócz. - Aztán kedden nekünk győzni KELL Suomi ellenében, és szerintem a hollandok idegenben is elkaphatják a svéd válogatottat. 
Ez lenne az igazán ideális forgatókönyv. 
Krisztián a spanyol Osasuna Pamplonát (ott három idényen keresztül bizonyított) váltotta fel holland klubbal, a NEC Nijmegennel.
- Nem az Osasuna anyagi gondjai hozatták meg velem ezt a döntést, én akartam távozni, de lett volna még spanyol város, ahová szívesen mentem volna. Persze nem a Real Madridról vagy a Barcelonáról van szó. Nijmegenben korábban egy idényt már eltöltöttem. Most a spanyol életstílusról vissza kell váltanom a hollandra, de menni fog. 
Megkérdeztük Krisztiánt, három bajnoki vereség után tényleg volt-e "vésztanácskozás" a NEC-nél? 
*- *_*Meglepve hallottam, hogy idehaza ennek ment híre. Ha volt is ilyen kupaktanács, azon én nem vettem részt... Szóval, kétlem, hogy ilyesmire sor került, mert arról én is tudnék. 
*_​_*
*_​

*Hat hónapos pihenés vár Affelayra*
2011. 10. 06. 05.38

 <RIGHT> 






*A Barcelona holland csillaga még augusztusban szenvedett térdszalag-szakadást.*

Ibrahim Affelayt a tegnapi napon műtötték meg és az orvosi előrejelzések szerint hat hónapot kell kihagynia a játékosnak. 
A játékos elmondása szerint nagyon rosszkor szenvedte ezt a súlyos sérülést, mivel már kezdte felvenni a katalán csapat fantasztikus játékát. A szurkolóknak megígérte, hogy végig azon lesz, hogy a leghamarabb újra pályára tudjon lépni. A Barcelonára mostanság rájár a rúd, mivel elég sok sérültjük van, de eddig a tartalék emberek is megállták helyüket.
*A holland szövetségi kapitány, Bert van Marwijk már jelezte, hogy mindenképp számít a jövő évi lengyel-ukrán megrendezésű Európa-bajnokságon a játékosra.*


*Lampard a hét játékosa*
2011. 10. 06. 03.01

 <RIGHT> 






*A goal nemzetközi szerkesztőcsoportja most 124. - alkalommal választotta meg a hét legjobb játékosát az egész világon. *

A címet nem biztos, hogy mindig a legjobb focista kapja, hanem az a játékos, aki valami kiemelkedőt, meglepőt produkál, amivel felkelti a nézők, a szurkolók figyelmét.
Ezen a héten a 33 éves Frank Lampard a Chelsea játékosa kapta ezt a kitüntető címet. Lampard a Bolton ellen ( 5 - 1 ) rúgott mesterhármasával szolgáltatta ezt a figyelemreméltó teljesítményt.
A középpályás, aki már nem a legfiatalabbak közé tartozik, egyébként is a figyelem központjában állt méghozzá amiatt, mert voltak, akik már leírták a kora miatt és úgy gondolták, hogy a karrierje hamarosan befejeződik. _*Az utóbbi időben Villas Boas a csapat edzője látványosan mellőzte. Aztán mégis játszhatott a Valencia elleni BL mérkőzésen ( 1 - 1 ), ahol ő rúgta a gólt, majd a bajnokin a Bolton ellen remekelt és bebizonyította, hogy őt még nem érdemes mellőzni.
*_​_*
*_

*Koller az új osztrák kapitány*








*Az Eb-selejtezők kudarca miatt menesztették Dietmar Constantini osztrák szövetségi kapitányt, és utóda Marc Koller lesz.*

Koller egyelőre csak a világbajnoki selejtezőkkel kapcsolatos osztrák jövőt tervezi, hiszen az 50 éves szakember november 15-én lát munkához, az ukránok elleni barátságos meccsen debütál. 
A hátralévő két Eb-selejtezőn viszont Willi Ruttensteiner lesz a főnök, Kazahsztán és Örményország ellen dirigál. 
Koller a múltban 55 alkalommal volt osztrák válogatott, két évre szól a megbízása, és Leo Windtner, az osztrák szövetség elnöke nyomatékosan azt kérte tőle, hogy a vb-selejtezőkön minél több tehetséges fiatalnak adjon lehetőséget.
* Az új kapitány 1982 és 1996 között négyszáznál több tétmeccsen futballozott a svájci Grasshoppers Zürich együttesében. *
​*Kraszics: Nem omlunk össze az olaszok láttán*


_*



*_


*A szerbek egyik kiválósága, Milos Kraszics határozottan kijelentette, hogy pénteken semmi okuk sincs félni az olaszoktól odahaza. *

- Éppen elég kellemetlen fejlemény volt az, hogy tavaly októberben a nézőink genovai botrányokozása miatt az itáliai válogatott kapta meg a találkozó három pontját - emlékezett Kraszics. - Most azonban revánst veszünk rajtuk. Az olaszok ugyanis nem annyira jók, hogy félnünk kellene tőlük. Szóval, nem omlunk össze, ha meglátjuk őket a pályán. 
_*Kraszics amúgy nem tartja kizártnak, hogy a záró két Eb-selejtezőjükön hat pontot gyűjtenek. Amúgy meg tudni illik, hogy Szerbia együttese jelenleg a csoportjában a második helyezett, nyolc ponttal lemaradva Olaszország mögött. *_


*Az optimista Szavics a csoportelsőségre hajt*


_*



*_


_*Stefan Szavics,*_ *a Manchester City és a montenegrói válogatott játékosa figyelmeztette csapattársait, pénteken hihetetlen élményben lesz részük a Montenegró – Anglia Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn.*

Sportfogadás szempontjából nagyon izgalmasnak ígérkezik a találkozó, hiszen a csoportelső Anglia a második helyen tanyázó Montenegró otthonába látogat. Ha Anglia nyer, akkor a „háromoroszlánosok” biztosan kijutnak a 2012-es Európa-bajnokságra, egy vereség esetén azonban pótselejtezős pozícióba kényszerülhetnek.
Fabio Capello keretében Joe Hart, Adam Johnson, Micah Richards, James Milner és Gareth Barry személyében öt Manchester City játékos is található, de a montenegrói csapatban is pályára lép egy manchesteri, a nagyon optimista Szavics. A védőt csapattársai kérdezték, hogy mire számíthatnak Podgoricában a pénteki mérkőzésen, aki sok jót nem ígért angol barátainak.
„Mindkét fél élvezni fogja a mérkőzést, de remélem mi jövünk majd ki jobban a végén. Ha az első helyen szeretnénk végezni csoportunkban, a következő két mérkőzésünket meg kell nyernünk Anglia és Svájc ellen. Nagyon nehéz lesz, de nem lehetetlen” – vélekedett Szavics.
*„Ha viszont nem győzzük le Angliát, akkor egy pontot minimum szereznünk kell Svájc ellen, hogy a második helyen végezzünk – és ez is az elsődleges célunk. Anglia előtt végezni a csoportban nagyszerű lenne, de számunkra a második hely is egy remek eredmény.”*
Anglia 17 ponttal vezeti a csoportot, míg Montenegrónak 11, Svájcnak pedig nyolc pontja van. Szavics jó formában van, a hétvégén pályára lépett klubcsapatában a Blackburn Rovers elleni, 4-0-ra végződő összecsapáson. A védő Roberto Mancini menedzser bizalmát góllal hálálta meg.

_*A friss *__*Premier League hírek *__*közé tartozik, hogy a Blackburn vezetői leültek tárgyalni a folytatásról a csapat menedzserével, Steve Keannel. Venkatesh Rao tulajdonos elmondta, leülnek megbeszélni a csapat gondjait a menedzserrel, és majd azt követően döntenek a folytatásról. *_


*De Gea elmagyarázza a fánkügyét*


_*



*_


*De Gea egy manchesteri TESCO-ban - más áruk mellett - fánkot vett magához, és azt nem fizette ki.*

_*- A teljes igazság az, hogy éhes voltam, élelmiszert, így fánkot is vettem, de nem tudtam fizetni, mert a pénztárcámat a kocsiban hagytam - mesélte a játékos.*_ - *Azért akartam kimenni a parkolóba, közben a biztonsági őrök megállítottak, és mivel az angol nyelvtudásom gyenge, képtelen voltam tisztázni magamat. Végül is sikerült.* 
Ezt a történetet megerősítette a biztonságiaknak a velem lévő unokatestvérem és egy spanyol barátom is. Szerencsére az őrök között volt egy spanyolul remekül beszélő illető is, így az ügy nyugvópontra jutott. 
De Gea cáfolta, hogy a legutóbbi bajnokin a Norwich ellen a kínos eset miatt fegyelmezési szándékkal mellőzték, azaz nem ő védett. 
_*- Alex Ferguson edző a játékosokat szisztematikusan cserélgeti, én éppen pihentem, nem rajtam volt a sor, és semmi köze a TESCO-esetnek ehhez az egészhez. 
*_​_*
*_​_​_​_​_​_​_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Eb-selejtezők - A svédek tét nélkülivé tehetik az utolsó fordulót*
2011. 10. 06. 19.43

 <RIGHT> 



*


Amennyiben a svéd labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken győz Finnországban az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat E csoportjában, akkor a magyarok szempontjából minden lényegi kérdés eldől, azaz a keddi, utolsó játéknapon sorra kerülő finn elleni meccsnek - a három megszerezhető ponton kívül - semmi tétje nem lesz.
*​*
*
A sárga-kékek sikere azt jelentené, hogy Magyarország biztosan a csoport harmadik helyén zár, azaz nem sikerül megszakítania rossz sorozatát, hogy az 1986-os világbajnokság óta egyetlen világversenyre sem jut ki.
"Két sorsdöntő mérkőzés előtt állunk, mert saját kezünkben a sorsunk" - jelentette ki Erik Hamrén, a skandinávok szövetségi kapitánya arra utalva, hogy ha csapata a pénteki meccsen begyűjti a három pontot, majd jövő hét kedden Hollandiát is legyőzi hazai pályán, akkor biztosan kijut a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Eb-re.
A statisztika egyértelműen a svédek sikerét vetíti előre, ugyanis a két nemzet eddigi 84 találkozójából 11 döntetlen mellett 64-szer diadalmaskodtak és csak 9 alkalommal szenvedtek vereséget. A finnek hazai pályán utoljára 1982. február 21-én győzték le a szomszédot.
A svédeknek ugyan igen kicsi esélyük van a biztos részvételt jelentő első hely elérésére, hiszen - a hat pont megszerzésén kívül - ahhoz Hollandiának ki kellene kapnia pénteken Moldovától, ráadásul a svédeknek 4-1-nél jobban le kellene győzniük a vb-ezüstérmest. Ugyanakkor a két győzelem azt jelentené, hogy Svédország garantáltan a legjobb második helyezett lenne a kilenc csoportból, s ez szintén biztos indulást ér. Az eddig százszázalékos Hollandia éppen ennek köszönheti, hogy már Eb-résztvevőnek vallhatja magát, mivel ha a svédek meg is előznék őket, akkor legjobb csoportmásodikként kvalifikálnák magukat a kontinensviadalra.
Viszont ha a svédek botlanak Finnországban, akkor jövő kedden a második hely lenne a tét a svéd és a magyar válogatott között, igaz ez esetben valószínűleg már csak pótselejtezőt érne a hollandok mögötti pozíció. Egervári Sándor csapata ilyen körülmények között úgy harcolhatja ki második helyet, ha több pontot szerezne Finnország ellen, mint a svédek Hollandia ellen.
A svédek számára bizakodásra ad okot, hogy Olof Mellberg eltiltása után visszatér a csapatba, ahogy a sérüléséből felépült Samuel Holmén és Pierre Bengtsson is.

*E csoport:
péntek:
Finnország-Svédország, Helsinki 18:15 ó
Hollandia-Moldova, Rotterdam 20:30 ó*​*​kedd:
Svédország-Hollandia, Stockholm 20 ó
Magyarország-Finnország, Puskás Ferenc Stadion 20 ó
Moldova-San Marino, Chisinau 20 ó

A csoport állása:​**1. Hollandia 8 8 - - 34- 5 24 pont - már Eb-résztvevő
2. Svédország 8 6 - 2 26- 8 18 
3. MAGYARORSZÁG 9 6 - 3 22-14 18 
4. Finnország 8 3 - 5 15-14 9 
5. Moldova 8 2 - 6 8-15 6 
6. San Marino 9 - - 9 0-49 0
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Rajt a 2014-es futball-vb dél-amerikai selejtezőiben*


*Magyar idő szerint péntek este 21 órakor az Uruguay-Bolívia mérkőzéssel Dél-Amerikában megkezdődik a 2014-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság selejtezősorozata, amelyen a házigazdaként biztos résztvevő brazilok ezúttal nem vesznek részt.* 
A kvalifikáció 2013 októberéig zajlik majd, kilenc csapatból a legjobb négy jut ki a vb-re, míg az ötödik helyezett egy ázsiaival vív pótselejtezőt.
A papírforma Argentína mellett Paraguay és tavaly vb-negyedik Uruguay vb-részvételét ígéri, de a negyedik és ötödik helyért kiélezett, szoros küzdelem várható. A nyitókörben az argentinok Chilét fogadják, míg Paraguay Peru vendége lesz.

*Vb-selejtezők, Dél-Amerika, 1. forduló* 
*Péntek:*
*Uruguay-Bolívia, Montevideo 21 ó*
*Ecuador-Venezuela, Quito 23:05 ó*
*Szombat:*
*Argentína-Chile, Buenos Aires 1:10 ó*
*Peru-Paraguay, Lima 3:15 ó*
*Szabadnapos: Kolumbia*


*! Meccsek - 2011. október 7. !*
​
<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, A csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Dominikai Köztársaság - Salvador*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Kajmán-szigetek - Suriname*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, B csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Barbados - Guyana*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Bermuda - Trinidad és Tobago*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, C csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Nicaragua - Dominikai Közösség*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, D csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*St. Lucia - Kanada*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Puerto Rico - Saint Kitts és Nevis*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, E csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Belize - Grenada*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Saint Vincent és Grenadine-szigetek - Guatemala*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, F csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Virgin-szigetek - Haiti*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Curacao - Antigua és Barbuda*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező**, Dél-Amerika csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Uruguay - Bolívia*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Peru - Paraguay*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Argentína - Chile*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Ecuador - Venezuela*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>


*EB selejtező**, A csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Azerbajdzsán - Ausztria*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Belgium - Kazahsztán*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Törökország - Németország*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*EB selejtező**, B csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Andorra - Írország*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Örményország - Macedónia*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Szlovákia - Oroszország*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*EB selejtező**, C csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Észak-Írország - Észtország*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Szerbia - Olaszország*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*EB selejtező**, E csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Finnország - Svédország*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Hollandia - Moldova*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*EB selejtező**, F csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Görögország - Horvátország*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Lettország - Málta*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*EB selejtező**, G csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Montenegro - Anglia*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Wales - Svájc*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*EB selejtező**, H csoport*
<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Ciprus - Dánia*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>
​</TD><TD>*Portugália - Izland*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*EB selejtező**, I csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Csehország - Spanyolország*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 1 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Ciprus U21 - Fehéroroszország U21*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 2 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Málta U21 - Ukrajna U21*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 4 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Macedónia U21 - Szerbia U21*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Dánia U21 - Feröer szigetek U21*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 5 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Grúzia U21 - Svájc U21*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 6 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Moldova U21 - Oroszország U21*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*U21 EB selejtező**, 9 csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:45*</TD><TD>*Franciaország U21 - Kazahsztán U21*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*U19 Európa Bajnokság selejtező**, 12. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Málta U19 - Dánia U19*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Ausztria U19 - Albánia U19*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, E csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:30*</TD><TD>*Kongói Demokratikus Köztársaság - Kamerun*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Barátságos*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10:00*</TD><TD>*Chernomorets Burgas - Svetkavitsa*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*10:00*</TD><TD>*CSCA-Rapid - Olimpia Balti*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10:00*</TD><TD>*Minyor Pernik - Botev Vratsa*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Banik Ostrava - FK Senica*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Bohemians 1905 - Hradec Králové*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Ausztrália - Malajzia*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Nistru Otaci - Costuleni*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:30*</TD><TD>*Indonézia - Szaúd-Arábia*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:45*</TD><TD>*Japán - Vietnam*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Szingapúr - Fülöp-szigetek*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Dél-Korea - Lengyelország*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Cracovia Krakow - Górnik Zabrze*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Portugália U19 - Anglia U19*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Septemvri Simitli - Levszki Szófia*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Hansa Rostock - Midtjylland*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Kosice - Partizán Bardejov*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Slavia Szófia - Botev Plovdiv*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Ruch Chorzów - Zaglebie Lubin*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Grasshoppers - Kriens*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Jagiellonia - Neman Grodno*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Legia Warszawa - Lódzki*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Aalen - Hoffenheim*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Guingamp - Lavallois*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Kickers Offenbach - FSV Frankfurt*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Mönchengladbach - Gent*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Petrolul Ploiesti - Concordia Chiajna*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Debreceni VSC - CFR Cluj*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Franciaország U19 - Ukrajna U19*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Wacker Innsbruck - Altach*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Bulgária - Ukrajna*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Hutnik Krakow - Podbeskidzie*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:30*</TD><TD>*Gabon - Egyenlítői-Guinea*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*EURO-2012 - A biztos résztvevők*
2011. 10. 08. 02.00​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Eddig hét válogatott biztos résztvevője a 2012-es, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságnak.*​ 

*A biztos résztvevők:*
*--------------------*
*Lengyelország (rendező), Ukrajna (rendező), Németország, Olaszország, Spanyolország, Hollandia, Anglia*​ 


*Eb-selejtezők - Svéd siker Finnországban, harmadikként zárnak a magyarok*​


*



*​ 

*A svéd labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken 2-1-re győzött Finnországban az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozat E csoportjában, ezzel eldőlt, hogy a magyarok - az utolsó, keddi játéknap eredményeitől függetlenül - a harmadik helyen zárnak a hatosban, azaz már nem juthatnak ki a 2012-es kontinensviadalra.*​ 

Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány csapatának akkor maradt volna reménye a második, pótselejtezőt érő hely elérésére, ha a svédek nem nyernek ezen a meccsen, így viszont a skandinávok három ponttal előzik meg a magyarokat, s az egymás elleni eredmény nekik kedvez, azaz az előnyük behozhatatlan. Ezáltal a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban kedden sorra kerülő magyar-finn összecsapásnak - a három megszerezhető ponton kívül - semmi tétje nem lesz.
Sikerükkel a svédek a saját kezükben tartották a sorsukat, ugyanis ha kedden legyőzik a vb-ezüstérmes és már Eb-résztvevő hollandokat, akkor legjobb csoportmásodikként kijutnak a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Eb-re.
A találkozón mindkét játékrészt góllal kezdte a svéd csapat, az elsőben Larsson, a másodikban Olsson volt eredményes. A finnek később Toivio révén szépítettek, s bár mindent megtettek az egyenlítésért, újabb gólt már nem sikerült szerezniük.
"A finnek egyenrangú ellenfelei voltak a svédeknek, de a kapu előtt bizonytalanabbak voltak, ezért nem kaptuk meg azt a segítséget, amellyel még esélyünk lett volna a második hely megszerzésére - értékelt a helyszínről Egervári Sándor. - De a következő, keddi ellenfelünkről a vereség ellenére mindenképpen elmondhatjuk, hogy most ősszel sokkal jobban játszik, mint az előző egy évben."
A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott legutóbb az 1986-os vb-n szerepelt világversenyen.​ 

*E csoport:*
*péntek:*
*Finnország-Svédország 1-2 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------*
*gól:* Toivio (73.), illetve Larsson (8.), Olsson (52.)​ 

*Később:*
*Hollandia-Moldova, Rotterdam 20:30 ó*​ 
*kedd:*
*Svédország-Hollandia, Stockholm 20 ó*​ 
*MAGYARORSZÁG-Finnország, Puskás Ferenc Stadion 20 ó*​ 
*Moldova-San Marino, Chisinau 20 ó*​ 

*A csoport állása:*
*1. Hollandia 8 8 - - 34- 5 24 pont - már Eb-résztvevő*
*2. Svédország 9 7 - 2 28- 9 21*
_*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 9 6 - 3 22-14 18 *_
*4. Finnország 9 3 - 6 16-16 9 *
*5. Moldova 8 2 - 6 8-15 6 *
*6. San Marino 9 - - 9 0-49 0*​ 




*Juventus-szurkolók a Vatikánban*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Díszvacsorával köszöntötték kedvenc csapatukat a Juventusnak szurkoló vatikáni bíborosok. A szentszéki fehér-fekete rajongói klub első számú szurkolója Tarcisio Bertone vatikáni államtitkár (miniszterelnök).*​ 


Rendkívüli találkozó helyszíne volt a római Cancelleria reneszánsz palotája: a vatikáni területnek számító épület Vasari-termében a Juventus labdarúgócsapata római szurkolóival találkozott a "Szentszéknél dolgozó Juventus-barátok" drukkerklub szervezésében. 
A fehér-fekete tortás díszvacsorán részt vett Andrea Agnelli, a torinói csapat elnöke, Giuseppe Marotta igazgató, a játékosok közül Alessandro Matri. Betegsége miatt nem lehetett jelen a Juventus új vezetőedzője, Antonio Conte. 
A római szurkolótábornak több mint háromszáz tagja vett részt a találkozón, köztük a Vatikán olyan magas rangú képviselői, mint Domenico Calcagno érsek, az Apostoli Szék Vagyonkezelőségének titkára, Paolo De Nicolo, a Pápai Ház prefektusa, a vatikáni biztonsági szolgálatot vezető Mario Scola, Giovanni Maria Vian, a L'Osservatore Romano szentszéki napilap főszerkesztője. 
Elfoglaltságai miatt egyedül a vatikáni Juventus-klub első számú támogatója, Tarcisio Bertone szentszéki államtitkár (miniszterelnök) hiányzott, aki külön fogadta a Juventus delegációját, áldását adva a csapatra. Bertonéról köztudott, hogy gyerekkora óta a Juventusnak szurkol. 
A díszvacsorára meghívást kaptak az olasz parlament és a RAI közszolgálati rádió-televízió Juventus-szurkolói is, közöttük Paolo Garimberti, a RAI elnöke.​ 
*A Vatikán sohasem volt mentes a labdarúgás szenvedélyétől: 1981-94 között zajlott a Vatikáni Bajnokság, amelyet - Bertone ösztönzésére - 2006-tól a Clericus Cup egyházi kupa helyettesít. Ennek idei bajnoka a Gregoriana római katolikus egyetem csapata lett.*​ 

*Vb-selejtező - Rajt Dél-Amerikában*​


_*



*_​ 

*Magyar idő szerint péntek este 21 órakor az Uruguay-Bolívia mérkőzéssel Dél-Amerikában megkezdődik a 2014-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság selejtezősorozata, amelyen a házigazdaként biztos résztvevő brazilok ezúttal nem vesznek részt.*​ 

A kvalifikáció 2013 októberéig zajlik majd a kontinensen, kilenc csapatból a legjobb négy jut ki a vb-re, míg az ötödik helyezett Ázsia egyik képviselőjével vív pótselejtezőt.
A papírforma Argentína mellett Paraguay és tavaly vb-negyedik Uruguay vb-részvételét ígéri, de a negyedik és ötödik helyért kiélezett, szoros küzdelem várható.
A nyitókörben az argentinok Chilét fogadják, míg Paraguay Peru vendége lesz.​ 
*Vb-selejtezők, Dél-Amerika, 1. forduló *
*péntek:*
_*Uruguay-Bolívia, Montevideo 21 ó*_
_*Ecuador-Venezuela, Quito 23:05 ó*_​ 
*szombat:*
*Argentína-Chile, Buenos Aires 1:10 ó*
*Peru-Paraguay, Lima 3:15 ó*
*szabadnapos: Kolumbia*​ 


*Magyar válogatott - A nemzeti csapat orvosai döntenek Dzsudzsák szerepléséről*​ 

*



*​ 

*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott orvosi stábjának döntésén múlik, hogy Dzsudzsák Balázs pályára léphet-e jövő hét kedden a finnek elleni, utolsó Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*​ 

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) honlapján arról számolt be, hogy a futballista kulcscsontját kedden megröntgenezték, és a felvétel alapján az őt operáló orvos gyógyultnak nyilvánította. Ezt a felvételt a szövetség munkatársai elküldték a játékos klubjának, az Anzsi Mahacskalának, de az orosz együttes illetékesei szerdán jelezték: az egyik felvétel számukra nem megnyugtató, ezért a válogatottban való szerepeltetése aggodalomra ad okot. Dzsudzsák emiatt csütörtök reggel visszatért a kórházba, ahol egy több dimenziós felvétel készült kulcscsontjáról.
*"A felvételek egyértelműen bizonyítják, hogy Balázs csonttörése meggyógyult, és folytathatja a sportolást, a kollégám erről tájékoztatta az Anzsi orvosi stábjának egyik tagját is - fogalmazott Szilágyi György, a válogatott orvosa. - Félreértés ne essék, ez nem azt jelenti, hogy Balázs tökéletesen egészséges, hiszen a sérült rész körüli izmok még regenerációra szorulnak, de az edzéseket már teljes intenzitással végezheti."*​ 
*Az MLSZ közleményéből kiderül, hogy a "válogatott vezetése jó kapcsolatra törekszik minden klubbal, ezért az Anzsi Mahacskalát is folyamatosan tájékoztatja Dzsudzsák Balázs állapotáról, arról azonban nem az orosz klub dönt, hogy a futballista játszhat-e a finnek elleni mérkőzésen. Ebben a kérdésben kizárólag a válogatott orvosai és a szakmai stáb határozhat."*​ 
*Az Anzsi Mahacskala szélsője csütörtökön rádióinterjút adott, ezt követően olyan információk jelentek meg, miszerint a futballistát az újabb vizsgálatokat követően a dagesztáni klub "letiltotta" a játéról.*​ 

*Meccsek - 2011. október 8.*



*<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>EB selejtező, I csoport​*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></B>
​</TD><TD>*Liechtenstein - Skócia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB II. Nyugat**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Pálhalma - Paks II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Kozármisleny - Tatabánya*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Ajka - Baja*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Budaörs - Győri ETO II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Gyirmót - Sopron*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB II. Kelet**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Nyíregyháza - Szeged AK*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Békéscsabai Előre SE - Balmazújváros*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Orosháza - Dunakanyar-Vác*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*DVSC II - Szolnoki MÁV*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Eger - Újpest II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Vecsés - Kazincbarcika*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Cegléd - Budapest Honvéd II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Portugál Liga Kupa**, 2. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Madeira - Marítimo*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:15*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Penafiel - Académica*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Spanyol Másodosztály**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Alcorcón - Barcelona II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Girona - Huesca*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Real Murcia - Xerez*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Celta Vigo - Las Palmas*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Elche - Numancia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*22:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Alcoyano - Deportivo La Coruna*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*U21 EB selejtező**, 3 csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Wales U21 - Montenegro U21*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>


*U21 EB selejtező**, 7 csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Törökország U21 - Magyarország U21*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>


*Serie B**, 9. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Pescara - Cittadella*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Padova - Brescia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB III. Alföld csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Jánoshida - Tököl*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Pilis - Tápiószecső*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Monor - Kecskeméti TE II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Gyula - Csepel*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Tisza Volán - Makó*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB III. Bakony csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Csorna - Szombathelyi Haladás II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Körmend - Hévíz*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Nagykanizsa - ZTE II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*MTE 1904 - Csákvár*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Répcelak - Várpalota*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB III. Dráva csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Bonyhád - Szekszárd*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Bölcske - Mohács*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB III. Duna csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Gázművek - Törökbálint*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Sárisáp - Soroksár*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Rákosszentmihály - Dorog*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Diósd - Pénzügyőr*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Érd - Százhalombatta*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*III. Kerületi TUE UPE - Budafok*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*NB III. Mátra csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Maglód - Ózd*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Putnok - Dunakeszi*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Salgótarján - Balassagyarmat*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>


*NB III. Tisza csoport**, 8. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Nyirbátor - Hajdúböszörmény*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Létavértes - Kemecse*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Tiszalök - Kótaj*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Cigánd - Várda*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Tuzsér - Ibrány*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Baktalórántháza - Hajdúszoboszló*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Szlovák Kupa**, 2. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Banik Ruziná - Giraltovce*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Brazil Bajnokság**, 28. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Botafogo - Bahia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*23:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Coritiba - Gremio Porto Alegre*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*América MG - Atlético Mineiro*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>


*Ír Bajnokság**, 33. forduló*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Dundalk - Derry City*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Bohemian - UC Dublin*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*St. Patricks - Sligo Rovers*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Galway - Drogheda*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*U19 Európa Bajnokság selejtező**, 2. csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Bosznia-Hercegovina U19 - Írország U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Oroszország U19 - Bulgária U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*U19 Európa Bajnokság selejtező**, 3. csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Olaszország U19 - Svédország U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Románia U19 - Azerbajdzsán U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*U19 Európa Bajnokság selejtező**, 7. csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Montenegro U19 - Németország U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Fehéroroszország U19 - Észak-Írország U19*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, A csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Libéria - Mali*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Zöld-foki Köztársaság - Zimbabwe*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, B csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Etiópia - Madagaszkár*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Nigéria - Guinea*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, C csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Zambia - Líbia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Mozambik - Comore-szigetek*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, F csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Gambia - Burkina Faso*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, G csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Egyiptom - Niger*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Sierra Leone*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, I csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Szváziföld - Kongói Köztársaság*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Szudán - Ghána*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, J csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Uganda - Kenya*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Bissau-Guinea - Angola*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Afrika Kupa selejtező**, K csoport*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Csád - Malawi*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Tunézia - Togo*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>


*Japán Császár-Kupa**, 32 közé jutás*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Tochigi - Honda Lock*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Consadole Sapporo - Mito Hollyhock*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Thespa Kusatsu - Fagiano Okayama*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Kashiwa Reysol - Tochigi Uva*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Albirex Niigata - Toyama Shinjo*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Montedio Yamagata - Blaublitz Akita*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Jubilo Iwata - Fukushima United*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*FC Tokyo - Kagoshima*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Shimizu - Gifu II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Shonan Bellmare - Fagiano Okayama II*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Yokohama F. Marinos - Kamatamare Sanuki*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*07:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Yokohama FC - Matsumoto Yamaga*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Ehime - Ryukyu*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Ventforet Kofu - Machida Zelvia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Kawasaki Frontale - Arte Takasaki*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Sanfrecce Hiroshima - Zweigen Kanazawa*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Vegalta Sendai - Sony Sendai*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*08:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Avispa Fukuoka - Kochi University*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Szlovén Kupa**, nyolcaddöntő*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Adria - Maribor*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>

*Észt Kupa**, nyolcaddöntő*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Trans Narva - Maardu*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Barátságos*
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*04:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Costa Rica - Brazília 0:1*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*CSKA Szófia - Vardar Skopje*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Niki Volou - Veroia*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Anagennisi Epanomi - PAOK Saloniki*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Thrasivoulos Filis - Kallithea*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Elassona - PAOK Youth*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Ludogorets - Dinamo Bukarest*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Pécsi MFC - Cibalia Vinkovci*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Panthrakikos - Panserraikos*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Xanthi - Doxa Dramas*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*AEL Limassol - Aris Limassol*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Apollon Smyrnis - Atromitos*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Kalloni - Kalamarias*</B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*23:00*</B>
​</TD><TD>*Amerikai Egyesült Államok - Honduras*</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>





​*Jó szurkolást kivánok!*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Október 8)

Nagyon sajnálom hogy nem sikerült a 2012 es EB re való kijutás, pedig sok idö után most azt mondhdtnám hogy végre van egy magyar csapat, aknél van fejödés, látni lehet a sok befektetett munkát, jönnek az eredmények. Remélem a 2014 es VB nek már biztos résztvevöi lesznek a magyarok. 
Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*Anglia és Spanyolország is döntős*
2011. 10. 08. 16.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A jövő évi Eb-döntő - Lengyelország és Ukrajna a színhely - további két válogatottat üdvözölhet, Anglia és a címvédő Spanyolország is finalista a pénteki helytállásának köszönhetően.*

Három meccsről mindenképpen érdemes megemlékeznünk a pénteki Eb-selejtezők kapcsán. 

A németek idegenben is 3-1-re nyertek a törökök ellen, és ezzel az utóbbi tíz válogatott mérkőzésüket mind megnyerték. 
Joachim Löw szövetségi kapitány csapata a csoportban eddig játszott kilenc selejtezőjén egyetlen pontot sem veszített, 27, azaz maximális pontszámot gyűjtött. A Nationalelf szövetségi kapitánya elmondta, 50 ezer török drukker előtt nem is volt könnyű a siker kiharcolása, ráadásul az első félidőben bizony nem játszottak jól labdarúgói. 
- Mario Gomez szédületes, most is betalált, és ezzel ebben az idényben mindenféle tétmérkőzését ideszámítva a tizenharmadik összecsapásán a tizenharmadik gólját szerezte - emelte ki Löw a Bayern München csatárának remeklését. 
Belgrádban a már korábban döntős helyet szerzett olaszok az első percben egy remek Claudio Marchisio gurítással gyorsan előnyt szereztek, igaz, a 26. percben Braniszlav Ivanovics egyenlített, és az 1-1 maradt a vége is. 
A szerbek igen szerencsés esetben harcolhatják ki a rájátszás jogát, azaz a második helyet a csoportjukban. 
- Játszhattunk volna szebben is - mondta komoran Cesare Prandelli, a vendégek szövetségi kapitánya.
Podgoricán a volt jugoszláv futball erejét jelző 2-2-t ért el Montenegró Angliával szemben. A vendégek Ashley Young és Darren Bent találataival az első félidő 31. percére 2-0-ra elhúztak, de a montenegrói csapat előbb szépített a 45. percben, majd a találkozó utolsó másodpercében Andrija Dalibasics fejese célba ért, és így alakult ki a döntetlen. 
Ez a hazaiaknak második helyet ér, az angolok pedig készülhetnek az Eb-döntőre. 
Némi szomorúságot okozott a szigetországiak számára, hogy Wayne Rooney-t a 73. percben kiállították, miután a vele szemben labdát szerzett Miodrag Dzudovicsot teljesen feleslegen hátulról megrúgta. 
- Rooney buta dolgot művelt, erre aztán semmi szükség sem volt - kommentálta a piros lapot Fabio Capello, az angolok olasz szövetségi kapitánya. 
Tudni kell, esetleg Rooney idegeit kikezdte az a tény, hogy édesapját tippmix-csalás vádjával letartóztatták, igaz, azóta óvadék fejében szabadlábra is került. 
- Nem hiszem, hogy ez okozhatta volna Rooney "lelki defektjét" - jegyezte meg Capello, aki szerteoszlatta azon feltevéseket, hogy már nem ő lesz az angolok szakvezetője a jövő évi Eb-finálé mérkőzésein. 
- Maradok a helyemen! - húzta alá Capello. 

*Teljes eredménylista: 
A-csoport: 
Azerbajdzsán-Ausztria 1-4 
Törökország-Németország 1-3 
Belgium-Kazahsztán 4-1 
*​*
**B-csoport: 
Örményország-Macedónia 4-1 
Szlovákia-Oroszország 0-1 
Andorra-Írország 0-2 
*​*
**C-csoport: 
Észak-Írország-Észtország 1-2 
Szerbia-Olaszország 1-1 
*​*
**D-csoport: 
Bosznia-Hercegovina-Luxemburg 5-0 
Románia-Fehéroroszország 2-2 
Franciaország-Albánia 3-0 
*​*
**E-csoport: 
Finnország-Svédország 1-2 
Hollandia-Moldova 1-0 
*​*
**F-csoport: 
Lettország-Málta 2-0 
Görögország-Horvátország 2-0 
*​*
**G-csoport: 
Wales-Svájc 2-0 
Montenegró-Anglia 2-2 
*​*
**H csoport: 
Ciprus-Dánia 1-4 
Portugália-Izland 5-3 
*​*
**I csoport: 
Csehország-Spanyolország 0-2 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Közel jártunk a pontszerzéshez Törökországban*
2011. 10. 09. 04.30 <RIGHT> 









*A magyar U21-es válogatott jól játszott Törökországban, nem állt messze a pontszerzéstől, de a házigazdák végül 2-1-re megnyerték a mérkőzést a két csapat Eb-selejtezőjén.*

Bátran kezdett a magyar válogatott, de a törökök mezőnyfölényre tettek szert, és a 18. percben, egy számunkra rendkívül peches találattal megszerezték a vezetést: egy szögletet követően Szokol Zsolt próbált felszabadítani, de rosszul találta el a labdát, amely lábáról a magyar kapuba pattant. A folytatásban is egyenrangú ellenfelei voltunk a hazaiaknak, harcosan, lelkesen futballozott, és a 38. percben egyenlíthetett volna: Szokol ment el a jobb szélen, az érkező Bódi azonban a kapu mellé gurított.

Az 53. percben sikerült megszerezni az egyenlítő találatot: Bódi cselezgetett a bal oldalon, majd Kovács Istvánt hozta játékba, ő pedig a jobbösszekötő helyén érkező Gosztonyi elé játszott, a Videoton játékosa 10 méterről talált a hálóba.
A 63. percben egy török szabadrúgást követően Kádár fejjel próbált felszabadítani, de a hazaiak szerezték meg a labdát, és egy beívelést követően Alper Potuk kapásból, 17 méterről lőtt a kapuba. A 87. percben Tajthy Tamás kapott piros lapot, és bár a mieink emberhátrányban is próbáltak egyenlíteni, újabb gól már nem született, a török válogatott 2-1-re megnyerte a mérkőzést. Válogatottunk fegyelmezettebben, szervezettebben játszott, mint az olaszok elleni, legutóbbi selejtezőjén, és közel állt ahhoz, hogy pontot szerezzen az esélyesebb házigazdák ellen. 

- Úgy érzem, hogy a mai találkozó után elmondhatjuk, hogy vereség és vereség között is lehet nagy különbség - értékelt a meccs után Róth Antal. - A technikailag kiemelkedő képességű, hazai pályán futballozó török gárda igazi ziccereket alig tudott kialakítani ellenünk, mi pedig - ellentétben az olaszok elleni meccsel - igazi arcunkat mutatva, fegyelmezetten és céltudatosan futballoztunk. Ugyanakkor döntő helyzetekben mind védekezésben, mind támadásban döntő hibákat követtünk el, és mindössze egy támadást sikerült góllal befejeznünk.
A korábbi magyar és török szövetségi kapitány, Mészöly Kálmán kollégája, Guus Hiddink társaságában tekintette meg a meccset, és a vereség ellenére több biztató szót és gratulációt is kapott a díszpáholyban.



*Meccsek - 2011. október 9.*


<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*NB II. Nyugat, 8. forduló*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD> 
*15:00*
</TD><TD>*MTK - Veszprém*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>BKV Előre - *Ferencváros II*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Videoton II* - Szigetszentmiklós</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB II. Kelet, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Mezőkövesd - REAC</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Portugál Liga Kupa, 2. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Santa Clara - Leiria</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Spanyol Másodosztály, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>12:00</TD><TD>CD Guadalajara - Hércules</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Gimnastic - FC Cartagena</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Almería - Valladolid</TD></TR><TR><TD>22:00</TD><TD>Córdoba - Villarreal II</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Serie B, 9. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD> 
*12:30*
</TD><TD>Sampdoria - Sassuolo</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>AlbinoLeffe - Livorno</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Empoli - Varese</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Grosseto - Vicenza</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Juve Stabia - Ascoli</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Modena - Crotone</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Hellas Verona - Torino</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>Gubbio - Nocerina</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>Reggina - Bari</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Alföld csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Dunaharaszti - Hódmezővásárhely</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Dabas - Szarvas</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Szolnoki MÁV II - Üllő</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Bakony csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Sárvár - Balatonfüred</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Lombard Pápa II - Badacsonytomaj-Tapolca</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Dráva csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>11:00</TD><TD>Kaposvár II - Pécsi MFC II</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Barcs - Nagyatád</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Balatonlelle - Bátaszék</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Nagybajom - Dombóvár</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Siófok II - Komlói Bányász</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Duna csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Bicske - Újbuda TC</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Biatorbágy - ESMTK</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Mátra csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>11:00</TD><TD>Vasas II - Gyöngyös</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Gyöngyöshalász - Hatvan</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>DVTK II - Tiszaújváros</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Tura - Rákosmenti KSK</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB III. Tisza csoport, 8. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Nagyecsed - Tiszakanyár</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Debreceni EAC - Sárospatak</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Brazil Bajnokság, 28. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>21:00
</TD><TD>Santos - Palmeiras</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>21:00</TD><TD>Flamengo RJ - Fluminense</TD></TR><TR><TD>21:00</TD><TD>Internacional RS - Vasco</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>23:00</TD><TD>Corinthians - Atlético GO</TD></TR><TR><TD>23:00</TD><TD>Avaí - Atlético PR</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>23:00</TD><TD>Ceará - Figueirense</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Ír Bajnokság, 33. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Bray Wanderers - Shamrock Rovers</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Afrika Kupa selejtező, D csoport*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>21:30</TD><TD>Marokkó - Tanzánia</TD></TR><TR><TD>21:30</TD><TD>Algéria - Közép-afrikai Köztársaság</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Afrika Kupa selejtező, E csoport*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Mauritius - Szenegál</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Afrika Kupa selejtező, H csoport*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Benin - Ruanda</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Elefántcsontpart - Burundi</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Észt Kupa, nyolcaddöntő*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Saaremaa - Pärnu</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Barátságos*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*00:05*</TD><TD>*Amerikai Egyesült Államok - Honduras 1:0*</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:10</TD><TD>Németország U20 - Svájc U20</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Lokomotiv Plovdiv - Crvena Zvezda</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Svájc U19 - Finnország U19</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Ukrajna U19 - Anglia U19</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Ilisiakos - Rouf</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Fokikos Amfissa - AEK Athen</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Anagennisi Giannitsa - Agrotikos Asteras</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Korinthos - Kalamata</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:30</TD><TD>Kavala - Prosotsani</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Chania - Ergotelis</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Franciaország U19 - Portugália U19</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 10)

*Spanyol játékvezetők lesznek a magyar-finn meccsen*
2011. 10. 10. 08.05

 <RIGHT> 






*Az UEFA kijelölte a keddi Magyarország-Finnország Európa-bajnoki selejtező játékvezetőit.*


A találkozón a spanyol *Alberto Undiano Mallenco *lesz a játékvezető, munkáját honfitársai, Fermin Martinez Ibanez és Jesus Calvo Guadamuro segítik, a negyedik játékvezető feladatait Fernando Teixeira Vitienes látja el.

*Alberto Undiano Mallencót kétszer, 2005-ben és 2007-ben megválasztották a legjobb spanyol játékvezetőnek, 2010-ben három meccset vezetett a világbajnokságon.*


*Még mindig a Beenhakkerről...*
2011. 10. 10. 09.58

 <RIGHT> 






*Az előzményekről: Leo Beenhakker ( 69 ) az Újpest holland sportigazgatója élesen kritizálta a magyar futballedzők szakmai kvalitásait.*


- Sok helyen dolgoztam már, de ilyen nehéz feladatom még sehol sem volt. - nyilatkozta a BLIKK-nek Beenhakker, aki nehezen talál kapcsolatot a zárkózott emberekkel és szerinte a magyar szakvezetők félnek minden újtól, minden változtatástól.
*Nem csoda, ha a magyar edzők sértőnek találják ezeket a szigorú mondatokat.*
- Vajon miből állapította ezt meg Beenhakker? Tény, hogy anyagilag és infrastrukturálisan le vagyunk maradva, de szakmailag talán annyira nem. - reagált Kondás Elemér a Debrecen edzője.
- Edzőink a külföldi módszereket használják az edzésmunkában és fogékonyak az újra. A lehetőségekhez képest erőn felül teljesítenek. - jegyezte meg Csank János az egykori szövetségi kapitány.

*Epilógus: 
Jól esett, hogy a hollandus sommás negatív megállapításait nem hagyták szó nélkül a magyar szakemberek sem...*

Mi emlékszünk még arra, amikor szintén egy hollandus, nevezetesen Erwin Koeman volt a magyar labdarúgó válogatott focifőnöke. Nos, köszönjük ennyi elég is volt… Mert, hogy Erwinnel nem vertük volna meg a svédeket annyi bizonyos... Mert emlékszünk még arra, hogy a nálunk erősebb csapatok ellen mennyire védekező felfogású válogatottat küldött a pályára, "csak ki nem kapni" jelszóval... Pedig tele volt a Puskás Stadion… A sok-sok ember mind a lehetséges sikerünk reményében ment ki a stadionba. És helyette mit kaptunk?… Még a cserék is védekező játékosokból álltak… Elég is volt belőle… Nem azt mondjuk, hogy Koeman a legjobb holland edzők egyike, de azt megjegyezzük, hogy mihozzánk az ő felfogása jutott el. Ő egyébiránt fényesen bizonyítja, hogy korántsem biztos, hogy egy jó játékosból jó edző válik…
De, hogy is vehette a bátorságot ez az egyébiránt szimpatikus joviális Leo Beenhakker, hogy ennyire sommás bántó megjegyzéseket tegyen a magyar futballt irányító szakvezetőkről, ily rövid idő elteltével... 
Az ő hazánkban tett feltehetően rövid látogatása nem járt sikerrel. 
*Ő minden bizonnyal komoly tervekkel érkezett hazánkba, és mint köztudott a tulajdonosválás miatt tervei füstbe mentek. Ám ezért nem a honi szakvezetők a felelősek...
*​*
*



*Az AC Milan már a téli átigazolási időszakra készül*








*Az AC Milan az idén is jól ki akarja használni a téli átigazolási szezont, hogy tovább erősítse magát. *

Az ősszel Maxwellt a Barcelona és Sami Khedirát a Real Madrid csapatából nézték ki maguknak. 
Maxwell két éve igazolt az Interből a Barcához, ahol gyakran kínlódott sérülésekkel. Most 2 játékos is van előtte ugyanarra a pozícióra a jobboldali védelemben. A brazíliai ezen a poszton játszana az új csapatában. A német válogatottat Sami Khedirát a Levante elleni mérkőzés miatt Mourinho erősen kritizálta és kitette a kezdő tizenegyből.
A középpályán most Xavi játszik és Khedira még Diarraval és Sahinnal osztozik ezen a helyen.

*Az előzetes hírek szerint a Milan 10 millió eurót áldozna a játékosért, aki iránt egyébként a Manchester City is érdeklődik.
*​*
*


----------



## sun1 (2011 Október 10)

Friss foci info: a hétvégén Debrecen - Győri Eto mérkőzés


----------



## sun1 (2011 Október 10)

Az U21-en csodálatos gólt lőtt a győri Kiss Máté
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ZoT3YAQRk&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLAA3CACB06FEA52F8


----------



## sun1 (2011 Október 10)

3 éve kikapott a Debrecen, ha most is akkor átmenetileg az ETO első lesz .


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 11)

*Eb-selejtezők - Tizenhat csapat küzd a továbbjutásért*
*2011. 10. 10. 13.13 *​

*<RIGHT>*
*



*​ 

*Kedden kerül sor a jövő évi labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság selejtezősorozatának utolsó 22 mérkőzésére, amelyeken eldől, hogy a biztos részvételt jelentő fennmaradt öt helyre, illetve a pótselejtezős pozíciókra mely válogatottak érnek oda.*​ 

Az E csoportban a magyar együttes a továbbjutás szempontjából tét nélküli meccsen látja vendégül a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban Finnország legjobbjait. A csoport győztese, Hollandia már biztosan ott lesz a kontinensviadalon, a németalföldieket fogadó - jelenleg második - svédek pedig legrosszabb esetben is pótselejtezős résztvevők, de ha nyernek kedden, akkor legjobb másodikként automatikusan kijutnak az Eb-re.
Az A csoportban Belgium és Törökország küzd a pótselejtezőt jelentő második pozícióért, előbbi a biztosan Eb-résztvevő, csoportgyőztes németek vendége lesz, utóbbi pedig Azerbajdzsán csapatát fogadja. A B csoportban Oroszország nagy valószínűséggel első helyezettként kvalifikál a kontinenstornára, ehhez mindössze arra van szüksége, hogy a pont nélkül az utolsó pozíciót elfoglaló Andorrát legyőzze hazai pályán. A pótselejtezőért Írország és Örményország egymással csap össze Dublinban.
A C csoportban Észtország és Szerbia van versenyben a második helyért, előbbi együttes azonban kedden már nem játszik, így a Szlovéniában pályára lépő szerbeknek saját kezükben van a sorsuk: ha nyernek, pótselejtezőt játszhatnak. A D csoportban Franciaország és Bosznia-Hercegovina között dől el az első két hely sorsa, a csapatok ráadásul épp egymással játszanak kedden, Párizsban. Az F csoportban a jelenleg kétpontos előnnyel első Görögország és Horvátország van versenyben, előbbi Grúziában szerepel kedden, míg utóbbi a letteket fogadja Rijekában. A G csoportban már minden fontos kérdés eldőlt, a H-ban a kedden Koppenhágában összecsapó Dánia és Portugália között van nagy versenyfutás - ugyanakkor a harmadik norvégok is elérhetik a pótselejtezős pozíciót, ehhez hazai környezetben kell verniük Ciprust, miközben Dánia legyőzi a portugálokat. Az I csoportban a címvédő spanyolok már biztos résztvevők, a pótselejtezőre pedig Skóciának és Csehországnak van még esélye odaérni.​ 
*Európa-bajnoki selejtezők kedd:*​ 
*A csoport:*
*Kazahsztán-Ausztria, Asztana **18 ó*
*Németország-Belgium, Düsseldorf **19 ó*
*Törökország-Azerbajdzsán, Isztambul **19 ó*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. (és már Eb-résztvevő) Németország 27 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Belgium 15/9, *
*3. Törökország 14/9, *
*4. Ausztria 11/9, *
*5. Azerbajdzsán 7/9, *
*6. Kazahsztán 3/9*​ 
*B csoport:*
*Oroszország-Andorra, Moszkva **19:45 ó*
*Írország-Örményország, Dublin **19:45 ó*
*Macedónia-Szlovákia, Skopje **19:45 ó*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. Oroszország 20 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Írország 18/9, *
*3. Örményország 17/9, *
*4. Szlovákia 14/9, *
*5. Macedónia 7/9, *
*6. Andorra 0/9*​ 
*C csoport:*
*Olaszország - Észak-Írország, Pescara **20:45 ó*
*Szlovénia-Szerbia, Maribor **20:45 ó*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. (és már Eb-résztvevő) Olaszország 23 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Észtország 16/10, *
*3. Szerbia 15/9, *
*4. Szlovénia 11/9, *
*5. Észak-Írország 9/9, *
*6. Feröer-szigetek 4/10*​ 
*D csoport:*
*Franciaország - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Párizs **21 ó*
*Albánia-Románia, Tirana **21 ó*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. Franciaország 20 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Bosznia-Hercegovina 19/9, *
*3. Románia 13/9 (12-8), *
*4. Fehéroroszország 13/10 (8-7), *
*5. Albánia 8/9, *
*6. Luxemburg 4/10*​ 
*E csoport:*
***MAGYARORSZÁG-Finnország, Puskás Ferenc Stadion 20 ó*
*Moldova-San Marino, Kisinyov **20 ó*
*Svédország-Hollandia, Solna **20:15 ó*​

​*Az állás:*
*1. Hollandia 9 9 - - 35- 5 27 pont - már Eb-résztvevő*
*2. Svédország 9 7 - 2 28- 9 21 - már legalább pótselejtezős*
*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 9 6 - 3 22-14 18 *
*4. Finnország 9 3 - 6 16-16 9 *
*5. Moldova 9 2 - 7 8-16 6 *
*6. San Marino 9 - - 9 0-49 0 *​

*F csoport:*
*Horvátország-Lettország, Rijeka **19 ó*
*Grúzia-Görögország, Tbiliszi **19 ó*
*Málta-Izrael, Ta,Qali **19 ó*​ 
​*Az állás: *
*1. Görögország 21 pont/9 mérkőzés, *
*2. Horvátország 19/9, *
*3. Izrael 13/9, *
*4. Lettország 11/9, *
*5. Grúzia 10/9, *
*6. Málta 1/9*​ 
*G csoport:*
*Bulgária-Wales, Szófia **20:05 ó*
*Svájc-Montenegró **20:15 ó*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. (és már Eb-résztvevő) Anglia 18 pont/8 mérkőzés, *
*2. (és pótselejtezős) Montenegró 12/7, *
*3. Svájc 8/7, *
*4. Wales 6/7, *
*5. Bulgária 5/7*​ 
*H csoport:*
*Dánia-Portugália, Koppenhága 20:15 ó*
*Norvégia-Ciprus, Oslo 20:15 ó*​ 
*Az állás: *
*1. Portugália 16 pont/7 mérkőzés (20-10), *
*2. Dánia 16/7 (13-5), *
*3. Norvégia 13/7, *
*4. Izland 4/8,*
*5. Ciprus 2/7*​

*I csoport:*
*Spanyolország-Skócia, Alicante **20:45 ó*
*Litvánia-Csehország, Kaunas **20:45 ó*​ 
​*Az állás: *
*1. (és már Eb-résztvevő) Spanyolország 21 pont/7 mérkőzés, *
*2. Skócia 11/7, *
*3. Csehország 10/7, *
*4. Litvánia 5/7, *
*5. Liechtenstein 4/8*​ 



​*KTE-vadászat*
2011. 10. 11. 07.07​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A válogatott mérkőzés miatti szünetet kihasználva csapatunk egyik támogatónk meghívásának tett eleget és a szombati nap délelőttjén vadászaton vett részt. *​ 
Természetesen voltak hiányzók, azonban aki nem vett részt a hajtáson az igazoltan volt távol. 
Mint egy mérkőzés, a vadászat is „technikai értekezlettel” – eligazítással – kezdődött, amelyen mindenki – vadász, hajtó, kutya – egyaránt részt vett.
Volt, aki már ekkor kijelentette a csapat tagjai közül, hogy már pedig ő leteszi a vadászvizsgát. Meg kell hagyni, a srác jó lő – egyelőre lábbal, hiszen aki kedvet kapott ehhez a szép sporthoz Lencse László volt.
Az elméleti tudás mellett fontos a megfelelő erőnlét, amihez elengedhetetlen a tartalmas étkezés! Vendéglátóink erről is gondoskodtak, sültkolbász várt bennünket. Reggeli után mindenki választhatott a forró tea és a forró bor közül.
Tele hassal kezdődhetett a gyalogtúra, amit vendéglátóink „hajtásnak” neveztek. Minden vadász mellé került egy-egy hajtó és mintegy 40 méteres távközökkel, egy hatalmas U alakban elindultunk a nyuszik és fácánok (kizárólag a kakasok) ellen.
A több kilométeres hajtás végén – vadász-szokás szerint – elkészítették a terítéket. *Közreműködésünkkel a vadászok 36 nyulat és 17 fácánt ejtettek el.*
*A program egy nagyon finom ebéddel zárult, amelynek keretében a csapatkapitány, Balogh Béla köszönte meg meghívónknak, Polyák Imrének a meghívást.*​ 



*Magyar válogatott - A finn kapitány szórakoztató mérkőzésre számít*​ 



 

*Szórakoztató mérkőzésre számít, ugyanakkor szeretne meglepetést okozni kedden a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban Mixu Paatelainen, a magyarok elleni zárókörös Európa-bajnoki selejtezőre készülő finn labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*​ 

"Talán nincs tétje a mai mérkőzésnek, ennek ellenére el kell, hogy mondjam, nagyon várjuk már az összecsapást - nyilatkozta hétfő esti sajtótájékoztatóján a szakember. - Bízom abban, hogy a magyarok is így vannak ezzel, és akkor ki tudjuk szolgálni a nézőket. A magyarok rendkívül sokat fejlődtek az elmúlt időszakban, Finnországban le is győztek minket, de most mi szeretnénk meglepetést okozni."
A tréner elmondta: elégedett volt játékosainak a svédek elleni teljesítményével a 2-1-es hazai vereség ellenére, amely amúgy azt jelentette, hogy a keddi összecsapás eredményétől függetlenül a magyarok a svédek mögött a csoport harmadik helyén végeznek, és nem jutnak ki a jövő évi, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű kontinensviadalra.
"A szomszéd ellen mindig nagyon nehéz futballozni, lelkileg és fizikailag is. Elégedett voltam a csapatommal, de ki kell mondjuk, a svédek ennyivel jobbak nálunk" - mondta Paatelainen.
A szakember hozzátette: a selejtezősorozat előtt a finneket gondolta volna a csoport harmadik legerősebb csapatának, ám látva a magyar csapat folyamatosan fejlődő játékát, most úgy érzi, Egervári Sándor alakulata teljesen megérdemelten végez a harmadik helyen.
Teemu Pukki, a Bundesligában szereplő Schalke 04 játékosa kemény mérkőzésre számít: 
*"A magyaroknak nagyon erős csapatuk van, kemény meccs lesz, de felkészültünk."*​ 

*Magyar válogatott - Egervári: szeretnénk kiszolgálni a közönséget*​


*



*​ 

*Győzelmet vár kedden a finnek elleni utolsó Európa-bajnoki selejtezőn Egervári Sándor, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya. A Puskás Ferenc Stadionban sorra kerülő találkozónak nincs komolyabb tétje, ugyanis a svédek pénteki finnországi sikerével biztossá vált, hogy a magyarok a csoport harmadik helyén végeznek.*​ 

*"A magyar válogatott számára nincs olyan, hogy barátságos mérkőzés. Minden körülmények között a győzelemre kell játszani, mivel egy egész országot képviselünk - nyilatkozta hétfőn Telkiben a szakember.* - Ez a csapat a maximumra törekszik, így az utolsó találkozóján is szeretné kiszolgálni a közönséget."
A tréner szerint "álomszerű" lenne, ha a finnek legyőzésével a gárda 21 ponttal zárná az Eb-selejtezős csoportot, még akkor is ha a továbbjutásról "lecsúszott".
Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a selejtezősorozat legeredményesebb magyar játékosa, a hat gólt jegyző Rudolf Gergely kihagyja a 20 órakor kezdődő mérkőzést, ugyanakkor a kulcscsonttörését követően felépülő Dzsudzsák Balázs játékára számít a kapitány, igaz, valószínűleg csak csereként lép pályára az Anzsi Mahacskala szélsője.
"Balázs egyelőre még nem kilencven perces játékos, de nagy kockázatot nem vállalunk azzal, ha pályára küldjük. A második félidőben abban a reményben állhat majd be, hogy hozzá tud tenni a játékhoz" - tette hozzá a szakember.
Egervári Sándor szokásához híven csak a délelőtti átmozgató edzést követően hirdeti majd ki kezdőcsapatát, ugyanakkor a sajtótájékoztatón elmondta, hogy várhatóan ott lesz az együttesben Sándor György, a Videoton hatszoros válogatott futballistája. "Úgy gondolom a találkozónak egyéni szinten is van tétje, ugyanis azoknak a játékosoknak, akik esetleg bekerülnek az együttesbe, bizonyítaniuk kell és meghálálni a bizalmat" - mondta a székesfehérvári középpályás.
Juhász Roland csapatkapitány szerint is győzni kell:
"Ez egy épülőben lévő csapat, és minden egyes lehetőséget meg kell ragadjunk ahhoz, hogy előre lépjünk. Remélem, ez holnap is sikerül, és jó eredménnyel párosul."
Miután a magyar válogatott nem lesz ott a jövő évi lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű kontinensviadalon, kevés lehetősége lesz mérkőzést játszani, ugyanakkor a sportági vezetés már dolgozik a folytatáson: a tervek szerint november 11-én és 15-én is pályára lép a csapat. A két dátum valamelyikén vélhetően Lengyelországban játszik majd a csapat, az Európa-bajnokság egyik helyszínén, a másik időpontra pedig még ellenfelet keresnek a válogatottnak olyan csapatok közül, amelyek szintén lemaradtak az Eb-szereplésről. Jövőre, február 29-én Győrben Bulgáriát fogadja a magyar csapat, majd júniusban, nem sokkal az Eb előtt játszik még felkészülési mérkőzést.
Az eseményen kiderült, hogy az MLSZ 2013-ig szóló szerződést kötött az Orangeways Zrt.-vel, amely így minden korosztályos válogatott hivatalos "szárazföldi" szállítója lesz.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 12)

*Eb-selejtező - Magyarország-Finnország: 0:0*


*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a vendég finn csapattal utolsó, keddi Európa-bajnoki selejtezőjén, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*

Egervári Sándor együttese az elmúlt évek legjobb kvalifikációs szereplését produkálta, 19 pontjával Finnországot, Moldovát és San Marinót megelőzve a harmadik helyen zárt csoportjában Hollandia és Svédország mögött.
A hazai alakulat ugyan fölényben futballozott, de igazi ziccert nem dolgozott ki, míg a második félidőben a helyzetek tekintetében a finnek álltak közelebb a győzelemhez, amely Magyarországon először sikerülhetett volna nekik.

*Európa-bajnoki selejtező, E csoport:
Magyarország-Finnország 0-0
*---------------------------
Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 28 ezer néző, v.: Alberto Undiano Mallenco (spanyol)
*sárga lap:* Moisander (81.)

*Magyarország:
*-------------
Király Gábor – Varga József, Korcsmár Zsolt, Juhász Roland, Vanczák Vilmos – Koman Vladimir, Elek Ákos, Sándor György (Vadócz Krisztián, 59.), Hajnal Tamás (Stieber Zoltán, 87.) – Szabics Imre, Priskin Tamás (Dzsudzsák Balázs, 59.)

*Finnország:
*-----------
Otto Fredrikson – Jukka Raitala, Niklas Moisander, Joona Toivio, Kari Arkivuo (Veli Lampi, 55.) – Tim Sparv, Mika Va:yrynen – Alexander Ring, Roman Eremenko, Kasper Ha:ma:la:inen (Teemu Pukki, 84.) – Mikael Forssell (Timo Furuholm, 62.)

A magyar válogatott az első perctől kezdve irányította a találkozót - amelyet a helyszínen tekintett meg Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, valamint Csányi Sándor, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke -, ennek ellenére hiányzott az átütőerő a csapatból, így csak helyzetekig jutott. Priskin Tamás kétszer is közel járt a gólhoz, mindkét alkalommal Koman Vladimir passzát értékesíthette volna, de hibázott. A finnek rengeteg hibával futballoztak, gyakran még egy-egy könnyű átadást is elrontottak.
A második félidőben sem nagyon változott a játék képe, a szövetségi kapitány a sérülése után először pályára lépő Dzsudzsák Balázzsal, valamint Vadócz Krisztiánnal frissített, ám ez sem hozta meg a kellő lendületet. A közönség a 70. percben fújt "ébresztőt" a csapatnak. A hajrában a finnek kezében volt inkább a mérkőzés, de Furuholm elrontotta a meccslabdának tűnő helyzetet, így az eredmény nem változott.


*A képen:* Vanczák Vilmos és Kasper Hämäläinen harcol a labdáért a Magyarország-Finnország labdarúgó Európa-bajnoki selejtező mérkőzésen, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.

​*Eb-selejtezők: a zárónap krónikája! *








http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0



*Franciaország, Oroszország, Görögország és Dánia csoportelsőként, Svédország legjobb csoportmásodikként jutott ki a 2012-es labdarúgó-Eb-re (Németország, Olaszország, Spanyolország, Hollandia és Anglia után). Egy kései büntető mentette meg a franciákat. A zárónap vesztesei a portugálok és a szerbek. A luzitánok pótselejtezőre kényszerülnek, akárcsak a montenegróiak, a törökök, az írek, az észtek, a bosnyákok, a horvátok, a portugálok és a csehek, míg a szerbek nem tudtak nyerni Mariborban, pedig saját kezükben volt a sorsuk.*

Kiizadták a franciák, megváltották a repjegyet
2011. október 11. 22:51
Nehéz szülés volt, de egy büntetővel döntetlenre hozták a franciák a bosnyákok elleni sorsdöntő Eb-selejtezőt a D-csoport zárómérkőzésén, így kijutott az Eb-re. A vendégek a pótselejtezőben kiemeltként folytatják! 

*Végeredmények, D-csoport*
*Franciaország-Bosznia és Hercegovina 1-1* (Nasri 78. - 11-esből, ill. Dzeko 40.) 
*Albánia-Románia 1-1* (Salihi 24., ill. Luchin 77.) 

*A D-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: *
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Franciaország *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*15-4 *</TD><TD>*+11 *</TD><TD>*21*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Bosznia-Herzegovina *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*17-8 *</TD><TD>*+9 *</TD><TD>*20*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Románia*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*13-9*</TD><TD>*+4*</TD><TD>*14*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Fehéroroszország*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*8-7*</TD><TD>*+1*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Albánia*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*7-14*</TD><TD>*-7*</TD><TD>*9*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6. Luxemburg*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*3-21*</TD><TD>*-18*</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Végeredmények, I-csoport*
*Spanyolország-Skócia 3-1* (Silva 6., 45., Villa 54. ill. )
Litvánia-Csehország 1-4 (Sernas 68. - 11-esből, ill. Kadlec 2. - 11-esből, Rezek 15., 45., Kadlec 85. - 11-esből; _Kiállítva_: Hubnik 67. - CZE) 


*AZ I-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Spanyolország *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*– *</TD><TD>*– *</TD><TD>*26-6*</TD><TD>*+20 *</TD><TD>*24*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Csehország *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*12-8 *</TD><TD>*+4*</TD><TD>*13*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Skócia *</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*9-10*</TD><TD>*-1 *</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Litvánia *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*5 *</TD><TD>*4- 13 *</TD><TD>*–9 *</TD><TD>*5*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Liechtenstein *</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*5 *</TD><TD>*3–16 *</TD><TD>*–13 *</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Végeredmény, **C-csoport
Olaszország-Észak-Írország 3-0* (Cassano 22, 53., McAuley 74. - öngól)
*Szlovénia-Szerbia 1-0* (Vrsic 45+1.) 

<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead> 
*A C-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE *​</THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Olaszország*​</TD><TD>*10*​</TD><TD>*8*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD><TD>*0*​</TD><TD>*20*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD><TD>*+18*​</TD><TD>*26*​</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Észtország*​</TD><TD>*10*​</TD><TD>*5*​</TD><TD>*1*​</TD><TD>*4*​</TD><TD>*15*​</TD><TD>*14*​</TD><TD>*+1*​</TD><TD>*16*​</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Szerbia*​</TD><TD>*10*​</TD><TD>*4*​</TD><TD>*3*​</TD><TD>*3*​</TD><TD>*13*​</TD><TD>*12*​</TD><TD>*+1*​</TD><TD>*15*​</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Szlovénia*​</TD><TD>*10*​</TD><TD>*4*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD><TD>*4*​</TD><TD>*11*​</TD><TD>*7*​</TD><TD>*+4*​</TD><TD>*14*​</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Észak-Írország*​</TD><TD>*10*​</TD><TD>*2*​</TD><TD>*3*​</TD><TD>*5*​</TD><TD>*9*​</TD><TD>*13*​</TD><TD>*−4*​</TD><TD>*9*​</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6. Feröer-szigetek*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*−20*</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Végeredmények, **H-csoport
Norvégia – Ciprus 2-1* (Pedersen 26., Carew 34., Hogli 65. ill. Okkasz 42.)
*Dánia – Portugália 2-1* (Krohn-Dehli 13., Bendtner 65., ill. Ronaldo 92.) 


*A H-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE: *
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Portugália *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*22 *</TD><TD>*11 *</TD><TD>*+11 *</TD><TD>*19*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Dánia *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*5 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*14 *</TD><TD>*7 *</TD><TD>*+7*</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Norvégia *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*5 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*+3 *</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Izland *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*14 *</TD><TD>*–8 *</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Ciprus *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*7 *</TD><TD>*20 *</TD><TD>*–13 *</TD><TD>*2*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Végeredmény, D-csoport*
*Albánia-Románia 1-1 (Salihi 24., ill. Luchin 77.) *

*Végeredmények, B-csoport *
*Oroszország-Andorra 6-0* (Dzagojev 5., 44.., Ignaesevics 26., Pavljucsenko 30., Glusakov 59., Biljaletgyinov 78.)
*Macedónia-Szlovákia 1-1* (Noveski 80., ill. Piroska 54.)
*Írország-Örményország 2-1* (Alekszanjan 43. - öngól, Dunne 60., ill. Mkhitaryan 62. - kiállítva: Doyle 81., ill. Berezovszkij 25.) 

*A B-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* 
<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Oroszország*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*17-4*</TD><TD>*+13*</TD><TD>*23*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Írország*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*15-7*</TD><TD>*+8*</TD><TD>*21*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Örményország*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*22-10*</TD><TD>*+12*</TD><TD>*17*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Szlovákia*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*7-10*</TD><TD>*-3*</TD><TD>*15*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Macedónia*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*8-14*</TD><TD>*-6*</TD><TD>*8*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6. Andorra*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1-25*</TD><TD>*-24*</TD><TD>*0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Végeredmények, A-csoport:*
*Németország-Belgium 3-1* (Özil 30., Schürrle 33., Gomez 48., ill. Fellaini 86.)
*Törökország-Azerbajdzsán 1-0* (Yilmaz 60.)
*Azerbajdzsán-Ausztria 0-0* 


*AZ A-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:*
​<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. *</TD><TD>*Németország *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD>*34-7 *</TD><TD>*+27 *</TD><TD>*30*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. *</TD><TD>*Törökország *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*13-11 *</TD><TD>*+2 *</TD><TD>*17*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. *</TD><TD>*Belgium *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*4 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*21-15 *</TD><TD>*+6 *</TD><TD>*15*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. *</TD><TD>*Ausztria *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*4 *</TD><TD>*16-17 *</TD><TD>*-1 *</TD><TD>*12*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. *</TD><TD>*Azerbajdzsán *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*7 *</TD><TD>*10-26 *</TD><TD>*-16 *</TD><TD>*7*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6. *</TD><TD>*Kazahsztán *</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*8 *</TD><TD>*6-24 *</TD><TD>*-18 *</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Végeredmények, F-csoport:*
*Grúzia-Görögország 1-2* (Targamadze 19., ill. Fotakisz 79., Hariszteasz 85.)
*Horvátország-Lettország 2-0* (Eduardo 66., Mandzukic 72.) 
Málta-Izrael 0-2 (Rafaelov 10., Gersov 93.) 


*AZ F-CSOPORT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:* ​<TABLE class=eredmeny_table border=0><THEAD class=tablehead></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=color_1><TD>*1. Görögország *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*0 *</TD><TD>*14-5 *</TD><TD>*+8 *</TD><TD>*24*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*2. Horvátország *</TD><TD>*10 *</TD><TD>*7 *</TD><TD>*1 *</TD><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*18-7 *</TD><TD>*+11 *</TD><TD>*22*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*3. Izrael*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*13-11*</TD><TD>*+2*</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*4. Lettország*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*9-12*</TD><TD>*-3*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR class=color_1><TD>*5. Grúzia*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*7-9*</TD><TD>*-2*</TD><TD>*10*</TD></TR><TR class=color_2><TD>*6. Málta*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*4-21*</TD><TD>*-17*</TD><TD>*1*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## kekecz (2011 Október 12)

Hát nem tudom...tegnap kint voltam a mérkőzésen, kár, hogy ott kint nem érzékeltem - s rajtam kívül majd 25 ezren még - a leírtakat. Több mint fél órát vártunk az első igazi helyzetre, a fiúk tötyörésztek csak a pályán...ha nem mozogsz nehéz lesz gólt-gólokat szerezni.
Nem tűnt úgy, hogy futballozni akartak, inkább csak túl akartak lenni egy tét nélküli kötelezőn. Személy szerint csalódtam, ennél többet vártam a finnek ellen...ha már a svédek ellen hazai pályán tudtunk játszani... És nem ok nélkül fütyült a lefújást követően majd 10 ezer ember...
 

"A magyar válogatott az első perctől kezdve irányította a találkozót - amelyet a helyszínen tekintett meg Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, valamint Csányi Sándor, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke -, ennek ellenére hiányzott az átütőerő a csapatból, így csak helyzetekig jutott. Priskin Tamás kétszer is közel járt a gólhoz, mindkét alkalommal Koman Vladimir passzát értékesíthette volna, de hibázott. A finnek rengeteg hibával futballoztak, gyakran még egy-egy könnyű átadást is elrontottak.

A második félidőben sem nagyon változott a játék képe, a szövetségi kapitány a sérülése után először pályára lépő Dzsudzsák Balázzsal, valamint Vadócz Krisztiánnal frissített, ám ez sem hozta meg a kellő lendületet. A közönség a 70. percben fújt "ébresztőt" a csapatnak. A hajrában a finnek kezében volt inkább a mérkőzés, de Furuholm elrontotta a meccslabdának tűnő helyzetet, így az eredmény nem változott."
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 13)

*Marin külföldre szerződne, a Bayern elégedett Neuer teljesítményével.*
2011. 10. 13. 03.33 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Werder Bremen és a német labdarúgó-válogatott játékosa, Marko Marin nem tudja jövőjét elképzelni másik németországi klubban, ezért ha eljön a váltás ideje, külföldre fog szerződni a támadó középpályás.*


A 22 éves Marin a Borussia Mönchengladbach színeiben mutatkozhatott be a német első osztályban, ahonnan 2009-ben szerződött jelenlegi csapatába, a Werder Bremenbe. A brémaiaknál hamar alapember lett, ráadásul nagyon megszerette klubját a volt Jugoszláviában született játékos.
Marin folyamatosan a *Bundesliga hírek* élén szerepel, hiszen több angol együttes érdeklődését is felkeltette, köztük a Liverpoolét is. A 170 centiméter magas labdarúgó azonban elmondta, először szeretne visszajutni a Werderrel az európai labdarúgás elitjébe.
„A Werder Bremen a legnagyobb német klubok közé tartozik, nem szándékozom távozni. Ha mégis a váltás mellett döntenék, akkor külföldre fogok szerződni. Jelenleg arra koncentrálok, hogy sikeresen szerepeljek együttesemmel a Bundesligában, így visszakerülhetünk Európa vérkeringésébe is” – mondta Marin.
Miközben a brémai *labdarúgás *gyengélkedik, a Bayern München kapusa, Manuel Neuer valósággal szárnyal – a portás legutóbbi nyolc mérkőzésén mindössze egy gólt kapott.
„Teljesen le vagyunk nyűgözve Manuel teljesítménye láttán” – dicsérte kapusát Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a bajorok elnöke. „Lenyűgöző, hogy nyolc Bundesliga mérkőzése után mindössze egy gólt kapott, ez is mutatja, hogy mennyire jó kapus.”
„Azt persze elismerem, hogy nem húsz, hanem három-négy védése akad általában egy bajnoki mérkőzésen. Ne feledjük, hogy egy kapusnak az okozhatja a legnagyobb gondot, ha kevés hárítani valója van, majd szinte a semmiből kell néhány bravúrt bemutatnia” – így Rummenige.


*Buffon 2014-ben visszavonul*
2011. 10. 13. 06.11

 <RIGHT> 






*Az olasz válogatott kapusa, Gianluigi Buffon bejelentette, hogy a 2014-es vb után visszavonul.*
*Szomorúak vagyunk, hiszen három év múlva abbahagyja a focit Buffon, a Juventus és az olasz nemzeti együttes kapuvédője. *


- Remélem, a brazíliai vb-re azért kiverekedjük magunkat, ha már egyszer befejezem a labdarúgást... - jegyezte meg a remek sportember. 
Az olaszok amúgy kedden az utolsó Eb-selejtezőjüket Pescarában 3-0-ra nyerték Észak-Írország ellenében, és így fölényes csoportelsők. 
- Az északírekkel szemben a pescarai meccsen Antonio Cassano volt a hősünk, két gólja élményszámba ment. Azt mondhatom, jelenleg ő a squadra azzurra lelke - nyilatkozta Buffon, aki szerint remek tett lesz Itáliától, ha a jövő évi Eb-döntőben éremért játszik, mert jelenleg az öreg kontinensen Spanyolország, Németország és Hollandia is jobb az olasz nemzeti tizenegynél.



*EURO-2012 - Biztos résztvevők és a pótselejtezők*





*


Eddig tizenkét válogatott biztos résztvevője a 2012-es, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságnak.
*​*
*

A pótselejtező sorsolását csütörtökön 13 órától tartják Krakkóban. A pótkvalifikáció első meccseit november 11-én, a visszavágókat pedig november 15-én játsszák.

*A biztos résztvevők:
*--------------------
*Lengyelország (rendező), Ukrajna (rendező), Németország, Olaszország, Spanyolország, Hollandia, Anglia, Görögország, Oroszország, Svédország (legjobb csoportmásodikként), Dánia, Franciaország

**A pótselejtezős csapatok:
*-------------------------
*Montenegró, Törökország, Horvátország, Írország, Portugália, Észtország, Bosznia-Hercegovina, Csehország
*​*
*​*Ligakupa - Először szerzett pontot a Ferencváros








A Ferencváros szerdán 2-2-es döntetlent ért el a Kaposvár otthonában a labdarúgó Ligakupa csoportküzdelmeinek negyedik fordulójában, ezzel megszerezte első pontját a sorozatban.
​


Ligakupa, 4. forduló:
B csoport:
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Ferencváros 2-2 (1-1)
Pécsi MFC-FGSZ Siófok 1-1 (1-1)


A csoport állása: 
1. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 pont, 
2. Pécsi MFC 7, 
3. FGSZ Siófok 4, 
4. Ferencváros 1

C csoport:
Budapest Honvéd-Videoton FC 1-1 (0-0) 
korábban:
Gyirmót-MTK Budapest 1-1 (1-0)


A csoport állása: 
1. MTK Budapest 10 pont, 
2. Videoton FC 7, 
3. Gyirmót 4, 
4. Budapest Honvéd 1

korábban:
A csoport:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0 (0-0)
Győri ETO FC-ZTE FC 3-1 (1-0)
​

A csoport állása: 
1. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 7 pont (9-2), 
2. Haladás Sopron Bank 7 (6-4), 
3. Győri ETO FC 6, 
4. ZTE FC 1

D csoport:
Szolnoki MÁV FC-Újpest FC 1-3 (0-1)
Kecskeméti TE-MVM Paks 2-1 (1-1)


A csoport állása: 
1. Kecskeméti TE 12 pont, 
2. Újpest FC 7, 
3. MVM Paks 4, 
4. Szolnoki MÁV FC 0

E csoport:
Mezőkövesd - DVSC-TEVA 0-1 (0-1)
Vasas-Híd - Diósgyőri VTK 1-1 (1-1)
​

A csoport állása: 
1. DVSC-TEVA 10 pont, 
2. Diósgyőri VTK 7, 
3. Vasas-Híd 3, 
4. Mezőkövesd 1



​*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 14)

*Az elmúlt huszonöt év legjobb szereplésével lett csoportharmadik a válogatott*
2011. 10. 14. 02.23

 <RIGHT> 






*A magyar válogatott az Európa-bajnoki szereplést nem tudta ugyan kiharcolni, de mindenképpen biztató, hogy az utóbbi 25 év legjobb teljesítményét nyújtotta a selejtező során.*



Válogatottunk 1986-ban járt utoljára világversenyen, azóta az 1998-as vb előtt állt a legközelebb ahhoz, hogy újra résztvevője legyen egy fontos tornának. Akkor sikerült ugyan megszerezni a selejtező csoport második helyét, ám a megszerzett pontokat tekintve gyengébben teljesített a válogatott, mint most, a finnek elleni döntetlennel véget ért sorozatban.

Az 1986 óta eltelt 13 selejtező sorozat statisztikáit tekintve _Egervári Sándor_ válogatottja volt a legsikeresebb. A mieink tíz mérkőzésen hat győzelmet arattak, a megszerezhető 30 pont 63 százalékát szerezték meg - ezt megelőzően az utóbbi 25 évben mindössze két alkalommal tudtunk 50 százalékosnál jobb mérleggel zárni. Ez, és a válogatott világranglistán elfoglalt 27. helyezése alapján aligha vitatható az előrelépés az elmúlt két és fél évtized eredményeihez képest.

A válogatott fellépései iránti érdeklődés alapján a szurkolók is elismerik a csapatot, az utóbbi másfél évben egyre többen látogattak ki az együttes tétmérkőzéseire, a svédek és a finnek ellen már napokkal a találkozók előtt elfogyott az összes jegy a Puskás Ferenc Stadionba.



A keddi találkozó iránt egyébként nemcsak a helyszínen volt kiemelkedő az érdeklődés, a televíziók előtt milliók figyelték a válogatott játékát. A találkozót két csatorna, az m1 és a Sport 1 is közvetítette, és a közszolgálati tévé nézettségi adataiból kiderül: több mint kétmillióan kapcsoltak az m1-re a meccs alatt.

Az AGB Nielsen hivatalos mérése szerint a közvetítést 733 ezer néző követte végig figyelemmel, többen, mint a korábbi, ebben a sorozatban közvetített Eb-selejtezőket. A nézőszám a mérkőzés második félidejében volt magasabb, ekkor már minden ötödik néző az m1-et választotta. Az Eb-selejtezős mérkőzés legfontosabb perceit körülbelül 950 ezren nézték egyszerre. A meccs átlagos közönségaránya a felnőttek körében 16,2 százalék volt, és a 18-49 éveseknél is kiemelkedő, 14,2 százalékos részesedést ért el.

A finnek elleni döntetlent követően Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány elmondta: csalódott, amiért az utolsó mérkőzésen megtorpant a csapat, de ennek nincs köze ahhoz, hogy számunkra már tét nélküli volt a meccs, a döntetlent ugyanis nem motivációs problémák okozták.



_Juhász Roland_ szerint az vezetett a pontvesztéshez, hogy ezúttal hiányoztak a játékunkból a váratlan húzások, a gyors, egyérintős megindulások, melyek az utóbbi időben jellemezték a csapatot, ám minden futballista odatette magát, és a pályán nem volt érezhető, hogy a mérkőzésnek már nincs igazi tétje. A csapatkapitány elismerte: a második félidő végéhez közeledve többen elfáradtak a pályán, aminek az lehetett az oka, hogy a futballsták egy része nem szerepel rendszeresen a klubjában, és egy ilyen hajtós meccsen ez érezteti a hatását. Az Anderlecht védője hozzátette: a csapat még mindig fiatalnak számít, és ha töretlen marad a fejlődése, akkor az Eb-csoportnál is erősebb vb-selejtező csoportban jó esély lehet az eredményesség további javulására.




*Eb-rájátszás: sorsoltak Krakkóban*
2011. 10. 14. 00.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Krakkóban kisorsolták a jövő évi Eb-döntő rájátszásainak párosítását.*

Ronaldo ugyan gólt lőtt Koppenhágában Dániának, de Portugália kikapott utolsó csoportselejtezőjén 2-1-re, ezért kell pótselejtezőt játszania.
Zbigniew Boniek egykori lengyel labdarúgó-ász segédletével, közreműködésével megejtették *a jövő évi Eb-döntő (június 8. és július 1. között játsszák)* mezőnyébe jutásról dönteni hivatott rájátszások vagy pótselejtezők sorsolását. 
Érdekesség, hogy Portugália megint találkozik Bosznia-Hercegovinával, csakúgy, mint 2009. novemberében tette, amikor a portugálok kétszer 1-0-ra nyertek, és bejutottak a dél-afrikai vb-döntőbe. 
- Most is fináléba jutunk - kommentált röviden Cristiano Ronaldo, a Real Madrid portugál kiválósága.

*Az úgymond play-off mérkőzéseket november 11-én és 12-én játsszák, majd következnek november 15-én a visszavágók. *
Íme, a rájátszás párosítása (az elöl lévő válogatott kezd otthon): 
*Törökország-Horvátország 
Észtország-Írország 
Csehország-Montenegró 
Bosznia-Hercegovina-Portugália*

*A 2012-es 16-os döntő csoportbeosztását december másodikán Kijevben határozzák meg. 
** 
A sorsolás után Michel Platini, az UEFA elnöke találkozott huszonhét ország sportminisztereivel. (Köztudott, Lengyelország most az EU soros elnöke.)
Platini azt kérte tőlük, hogy Európa vegye fel a harcot a fogadómaffiával. 
*- A futball még nem rabszolgája a maffiának, szerencsére egyelőre csak az áldozata - hangsúlyozta Platini. - Azért, hogy ne lehessen rabszolga, kérem az illetékes minisztereket, bűnügyként kezeljék a fogadási csalást! 
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 15)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Tabella (2011.10.14)*​ 



 

*Tabella a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 12. fordulójának szombati játéknapja előtt*​ 

*1. DVSC-TEVA 11 9 2 - 26- 8 29 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 11 9 1 1 21- 7 28*
*3. Videoton FC 11 6 2 3 17- 7 20*
*4. Budapest Honvéd 11 6 1 4 21-13 19*
*5. Pécsi MFC 11 5 4 2 18-19 19*
*6. Diósgyőri VTK 11 5 3 3 16-15 18*
*7. Kecskeméti TE 11 4 4 3 18-16 16*
*8. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 11 4 3 4 11-11 15*
*9. Haladás Sopron Bank 11 4 2 5 12-16 14*
*10. MVM Paks 11 3 5 3 22-25 14*
*11. BFC Siófok 11 2 5 4 9-10 11*
*12. Vasas-Híd 11 2 5 4 12-16 11*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 11 1 6 4 14-20 9*
*14. Újpest FC 11 2 2 7 13-19 8*
*15. Ferencváros 11 1 2 8 6-14 5*
*16. ZTE FC 11 - 3 8 7-27 3*​ 

*A 12. forduló programja:*​ 
*szombat:*​ 
*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 15 ó, v.: Bognár*
*Videoton FC-Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó, v.: Vad II. *
*Diósgyőri VTK-Pécsi MFC 18 ó, v: Veizer *
*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó, v.: Garcia Miquel (chilei) *
*MVM Paks-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó, v.: Radványi *
*BFC Siófok - Vasas-Híd 18 ó, v.: Oláh *​


*vasárnap: *
*Újpest FC-ZTE FC 16 ó, v.: Szilasi*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Ferencváros 18 ó, v.: Fábián *​ 

*Időpontváltozások az NB II-ben*​ 

*



<!--kategória Bajnokságok*
* címkék: pécs, debrecen, nemzeti sportcsarnok, 2010, király gábor*
*-->*​ 

*Az MLSZ Versenybizottsága pénteki ülésén a következő határozatot hozta:*​

A bizottság a* 2011. október 23-án (vasárnap) 14.30 órára kisorsolt Paksi FC II – Veszprémi FC Ness Hungary NB II-es (Nyugati csoport) *bajnoki mérkőzés kezdési időpontját módosította. A mérkőzés új kezdési időpontja: *2011. október 22. (szombat) 14.30 óra.*​ 
A testület a* 2011. október 22-én (szombat) 14.30 órára *kisorsolt* Egri FC – Budapest Honvéd II Ness Hungary NB II-es (Keleti csoport)* bajnoki mérkőzés kezdési időpontját módosította. A mérkőzés új kezdési időpontja:* 2011. október 23. (vasárnap) 14.30 óra.*​ 
A versenybizottság *a 2011. október 8-án (szombat) 15.00** óráról elhalasztott Orosháza FC – Dunakanyar-Vác Ness Hungary NB II-es (Keleti csoport)* bajnoki mérkőzését a következő időpontra jelölte ki:* 2011. október 26. (szerda) 14.30 óra.*​ 

*Három Eb-csoportmeccset kihagy Rooney*
2011. 10. 15. 05.30​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Kemény büntetésben részesítette az UEFA Wayne Rooney-t.*​ 
Ismert, Rooney-t kiállították a Montenegró elleni utolsó Eb-selejtezőn. 
Az angolok 2-2-őt értek el, Eb-döntőbe jutottak, ám a hajrában Rooney megrúgta Midorag Dzsudovicsot, és ezért piros lapot kapott. 
*Az UEFA elég zord szívű volt vele, hiszen a jövő évi Eb-döntő három csoporttalálkozójától eltiltotta a Manchester United támadóját.* Hasonló a múltban is megesett Andrej Arsavinnal is.
Az orosz középpályás 2007-ben az Andorra elleni selejtezőn kapott piros kártyát, emiatt a 2008-as Eb-n két csoporttalálkozón nem szerepelhetett, aztán viszont bekapcsolódott a küzdelembe, és remekül futballozott. ​ 

*Meccsek - 2011. október 15.*




<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Spanyol Bajnokság, 8. forduló*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Mallorca - Valencia</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Getafe - Villarreal</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Real Madrid* - Betis</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Barcelona - *Racing Santander</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>22:00</TD><TD>Granada - Atlético Madrid</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Premier Liga, 8. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:45*</TD><TD>*Liverpool* - *Manchester United*</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Manchester City - Aston Villa</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Norwich - Swansea</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Queens Park - Blackburn Rovers</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Stoke - Fulham</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Wigan - Bolton Wanderers</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Chelsea - Everton</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*VB selejtező, Concacaf-zóna, 2. forduló, E csoport*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>21:00</TD><TD>Grenada - Saint Vincent és Grenadine-szigetek</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>


*NB I.**, 12. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00* 




</TD><TD>*Debreceni VSC - Győri ETO*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Videoton - Kecskeméti TE*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Diósgyőr - Pécsi MFC*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Kaposvár - Budapest Honvéd*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Paksi FC - Szombathelyi Haladás*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Siófok - Vasas*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Serie A, 7. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Catania - Inter</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*AC Milan* - Palermo</TD></TR><TR><TD>20:45</TD><TD>Napoli - Parma</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Bundesliga, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Bayern München* - Hertha BSC</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Mainz - Augsburg</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:30</TD><TD>VfB Stuttgart - Hoffenheim</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Wolfsburg - FC Nürnberg</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Mönchengladbach - Bayer Leverkusen</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Schalke 04 - Kaiserslautern</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Holland Bajnokság, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:45*</TD><TD>*Ajax* - Alkmaar</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:45</TD><TD>Heracles - Groningen</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:45</TD><TD>Waalwijk - Twente</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:45</TD><TD>Heerenveen - De Graafschap</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*PSV Eindhoven* - Utrecht</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Francia Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Auxerre - Lille</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Brest - Caen</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Thonon Gaillard - St. Etienne</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Lyon - Nancy</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Montpellier HSC - Dijon</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Toulouse - Olympique Marseille</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>21:00</TD><TD>Nice - Bordeaux</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*NB II. Nyugat, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Sopron - Ajka</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Baja - Kozármisleny</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Tatabánya - Pálhalma</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Szigetszentmiklós - BKV Előre</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Veszprém - Budaörs</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*NB II. Kelet, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Szolnoki MÁV - Mezőkövesd</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Dunakanyar-Vác - Békéscsabai Előre SE</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Kazincbarcika - Eger</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Szeged AK - Cegléd</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Portugál Kupa, 3. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Dezembro - Braga</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Pero Pinheiro - FC Porto</TD></TR><TR><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Beira-Mar - Marítimo</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Uniao Torreense - Gil Vicente</TD></TR><TR><TD>21:00</TD><TD>Famalicao - Sporting CP</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Orosz Bajnokság, 27. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>12:00</TD><TD>CSKA Moszkva - Terek Grozny</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:15</TD><TD>FK Krasnodar - FK Rostov</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:30</TD><TD>Zenit Szentpétervár - Dinamo Moszkva</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:30</TD><TD>Sovjetov - Volga Nizhniy Novgorod</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Angol Bajnokság, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Bristol City - Peterborough</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Burnley - Reading</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Cardiff - Ipswich</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Coventry - Nottingham Forest</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Derby - Southampton</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Middlesbrough - Millwall</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Watford - Crystal Palace</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>West Ham United - Blackpool</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:20</TD><TD>Portsmouth - Barnsley</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Brighton & Hove Albion - Hull</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Ukrán Bajnokság, 13. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Tavriya Simferopol - Shakhtar Donetsk</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Metalist Kharkov - Chernomorets Odessa</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Skót Bajnokság, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Kilmarnock - Celtic</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Aberdeen - Dundee United</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Dunfermline - Heart of Midlothian</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Hibernian - Motherwell</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Glasgow Rangers - St. Mirren</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>St. Johnstone - Inverness</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Spanyol Másodosztály, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Deportivo La Coruna - Gimnastic</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Sabadell - Alcorcón</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Hércules - Alcoyano</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>FC Cartagena - Córdoba</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Huesca - Real Murcia</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Numancia - Almería</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Huelva - Valladolid</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Las Palmas - Elche</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Bundesliga 2., 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Duisburg - Ingolstadt 04</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Union Berlin - Karlsruhe</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Román Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Sportul Studentesc - Marosvásárhely</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Petrolul Ploiesti - Vointa Sibiu</TD></TR><TR><TD>20:30</TD><TD>Concordia Chiajna - CFR Cluj</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Belga Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Lokeren - Genk</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Sint-Truidense - Germinal</TD></TR><TR><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Zulte-Waregem - Lierse</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Oud-Heverlee - Westerlo</TD></TR><TR><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Mechelen - Cercle Brugge</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Mons - Kortrijk</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Görög Bajnokság, 6. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:15</TD><TD>Kerkyra - Atromitos</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:30*</TD><TD>*AEK Athen - Olympiakos Pireus*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Serie B, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Ascoli - Sampdoria</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Bari - Empoli</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Cittadella - Grosseto</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Livorno - Reggina</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Nocerina - Modena</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Sassuolo - AlbinoLeffe</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Torino - Juve Stabia</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Vicenza - Hellas Verona</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Crotone - Gubbio</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Török Bajnokság, 6. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Orduspor - Eskisehirspor</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Besiktas - Kayserispor</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Sivasspor - Gaziantepspor</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Alföld csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Tápiószecső - Jánoshida</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Tököl - Dabas</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Szarvas - Dunaharaszti</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Csepel - Monor</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Üllő - Pilis</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Bakony csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Badacsonytomaj-Tapolca - MTE 1904</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Csákvár - Répcelak</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Várpalota - Csorna</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Balatonfüred - Körmend</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Hévíz - Lombard Pápa II</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Dráva csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Nagyatád - Szentlőrinc</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Komlói Bányász - Nagybajom</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Mohács - Kaposvár II</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Dombóvár - Balatonlelle</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Szekszárd - Siófok II</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Duna csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Budafok - Sárisáp</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Százhalombatta - Biatorbágy</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Újbuda TC - Diósd</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Törökbálint - Bicske</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Pénzügyőr - Rákosszentmihály</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Soroksár - Érd</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Dorog - III. Kerületi TUE UPE</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Mátra csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Balassagyarmat - Putnok</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Dunakeszi - Maglód</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Ózd - Gyöngyöshalász</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Hatvan - Felsőtárkány</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Rákosmenti KSK - Vasas II</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Tiszaújváros - Salgótarján</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*NB III. Tisza csoport, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Kemecse - Debreceni EAC</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Sárospatak - Nyirbátor</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Hajdúszoboszló - Nagyecsed</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Hajdúböszörmény - Baktalórántháza</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Svájci Kupa, 16 közé jutás*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Schattdorf - Lausanne</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Breitenrain - Tuggen</TD></TR><TR><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Schötz - Basel</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:30</TD><TD>Yverdon - Servette</TD></TR><TR><TD>17:30</TD><TD>Stade Nyonnais - Sion</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>Aarau - *FC Zürich*</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Winterthur - Brühl</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Malley - Bellinzona</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Szlovák Bajnokság, 12. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Presov - FK Senica</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Kosice - Zilina</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Ruzomberok - Zlate Moravce</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Dunaszerdahely - Trnava*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>Trencín - *Slovan Bratislava*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Dán Bajnokság, 12. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Nordsjaelland - Aalborg</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Svéd Bajnokság, 19. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>11:00</TD><TD>Malmö - Djurgarden</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Svéd Bajnokság, 29. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Kalmar - Örebro</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Horvát Bajnokság, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Varazdin - Karlovac</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Sibenik - Cibalia Vinkovci</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Lucko - Inter Zapresic</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Istra 1961 - NK Zágráb</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Hajduk Split - Osijek</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Francia Másodosztály, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Bastia - Lens</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Brazil Bajnokság, 30. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>23:00</TD><TD>Figueirense - América MG</TD></TR><TR><TD>23:00</TD><TD>Ceará - Flamengo RJ</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Osztrák Bajnokság, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Kapfenberg - Admira</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Ried - Austria Wien</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Salzburg - Wacker Innsbruck</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:30</TD><TD>Rapid Wien - Wiener Neustadt</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*U17 Európa Bajnokság, selejtező, 12. csoport*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Szlovákia U17 - Észtország U17</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Albánia U17 - Németország U17</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Argentin Bajnokság, 11. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>00:25</TD><TD>Newell's Old Boys - Arsenal FC 0:0</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>02:30</TD><TD>San Lorenzo - Banfield 1:0</TD></TR><TR><TD>19:00</TD><TD>Independiente - Godoy Cruz</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>21:30</TD><TD>Unión de Santa Fe - All Boys</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Cseh Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Banik Ostrava - Hradec Králové</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:20*</TD><TD>*Sparta Praha* - Slovan Liberec</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Lengyel Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:30</TD><TD>Belchatow - Slask Wroclaw</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:45</TD><TD>Polonia Warszawa - Górnik Zabrze</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Wisla Kraków - Jagiellonia</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Norvég Bajnokság, 26. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Lilleström - Stabaek</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Szerb Bajnokság, 8. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>Metalac - Crvena Zvezda</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Sevojno - BSK Borca</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>OFK Belgrád - Smederevo</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Jagodina - Javor</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Novi Pazar - Borac Cacak</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Partizan - Spartak Zlatibor Voda</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Japán Bajnokság, 29. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>06:00</TD><TD>Cerezo Osaka - Ventforet Kofu</TD></TR><TR><TD>07:00</TD><TD>Jubilo Iwata - Kashima Antlers</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>08:00</TD><TD>Yokohama F. Marinos - Sanfrecce Hiroshima</TD></TR><TR><TD>09:00</TD><TD>Urawa Red Diamonds - Omiya Ardija</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>09:00</TD><TD>Nagoya Grampus - Gamba Osaka</TD></TR><TR><TD>09:00</TD><TD>Vissel Kobe - Shimizu</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>09:00</TD><TD>Avispa Fukuoka - Vegalta Sendai</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Bolgár bajnokság, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Ludogorets - Minyor Pernik</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Lokomotiv Plovdiv - Svetkavitsa</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>17:00</TD><TD>Litex Lovech - Montana</TD></TR><TR><TD>17:00</TD><TD>CSKA Szófia - Slavia Szófia</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Bosnyák Bajnokság, 10. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Sloboda Tuzla - Zvijezda</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>FK Sarajevo - Travnik</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Kozara Gradiska - FK Rudar</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Leotar Trebinje - Siroki Brijeg</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Celik Zenica - Borac Banja Luka</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>

*Szlovén Bajnokság, 14. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Gorica - Koper</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Nafta - Celje</TD></TR><TR><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Domzale - Maribor</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Rudar Velenje - Olimpija Ljubljana</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Észt Bajnokság, 33. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Paide - Trans Narva</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Ajax Lasnamäe - Flora Tallinn</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Kuressaare - Tulevik</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Sillamäe Kalev - Nőmme Kalju</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Levadia Tallinn - Tammeka</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Albán Bajnokság, 5. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>14:00</TD><TD>Flamurtari Vlorë - Pogradeci</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Vllaznia - KF Tiranë</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Skenderbeu - Kamza</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

*Grúz Bajnokság, 9. forduló*​ 





</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>WIT Georgia Tbiliszi - Kolkheti-1913</TD></TR><TR><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Dila Gori - Baia Zugdidi</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>13:00</TD><TD>Merani Martvili - Sioni Bolnisi</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:00</TD><TD>Zestafoni - Gagra</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Barátságos* 








​</TD></TR><TR><TD>14:30</TD><TD>Niki Volou - Tyrnavos 2005</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Paniliakos - Zakynthos</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Panthrakikos - Pontioi Katerini</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Vataniakos - Tyrnavos 2005</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Pierikos - Kalamarias</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Vyzas Megaron - Iraklis Psachna</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Levadiakos - Rouf</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:00</TD><TD>Anagennisi Epanomi - Kilkisiakos Kilkis</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:15</TD><TD>Larisa - Doxa Dramas</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Thrasivoulos Filis - Asteras Tripolis</TD></TR><TR><TD>15:30</TD><TD>Veroia - Aetos Skydra</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>16:30</TD><TD>Panaitolikos - Doxa Kranoula</TD></TR><TR><TD>16:45</TD><TD>Kuvait U20 - Egyesült Arab Emírségek U20</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>19:15</TD><TD>Bahrein U20 - Omán U20</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 16)

*Luis Enrique: különleges meccs lesz a Lazio elleni derbi* 

Rendkívül izgalmas, "különleges" derbire számít Luis Enrique, az AS Roma vezetőedzője: a "Farkasok" a Lazio együttesét fogadják az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság vasárnap esti fővárosi rangadóján.
"Rendkívül fontos meccs lesz mindannyiunk számára, bevallom, hónapok óta foglalkoztat és ez teljesen normális" - fogalmazott a spanyol szakember. "Igazi csemegét ígér az összecsapás, remélem, a publikum tökéletesen ki lesz szolgálva. Mindent elkövetek majd, hogy nyerjünk, s bár sokan emlékeztetnek rá, nem foglalkozom a személyes jövőmmel. A meccs a lényeg. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy Francesco Totti nem játszhat, mert nagyon fontos játékos, most pedig különösen az."
A tréner elmondta, hogy a csapatkapitányt, aki combsérülés miatt lesz kénytelen a Stadio Olimpico lelátójáról megtekinteni a meccset, a bosnyák Miralen Pjanic helyettesíti a 20:45 órakor kezdődő összecsapáson.


*Primera División - szombati eredmények*

*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság nyolcadik fordulójának szombati mérkőzései*

*Granada-Atlético Madrid 0-0 (0-0)*

*Getafe-Villarreal 0-0*

*Real Mallorca-Valencia 1-1 (0-1)*

*Real Madrid-Real Betis 4-1 (1-0)*


*Serie A - Nyert a Milan, kikapott a Napoli*

*Az AC Milan győzött a vendég Palermo ellen, míg a Napoli hazai pályán kikapott a Parma együttesétől az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

*Serie A, 7. forduló:*

*AC Milan-Palermo 3-0 (1-0)*

*Napoli-Parma 1-2 (0-0)*

*korábban:*
*Catania-Internazionale 2-1 (0-1)*


*Primera División - Simán győzött a Barcelona (3-0)*

*A címvédő és éllovas FC Barcelona 3-0-ra győzött a Santander ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság nyolcadik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 8. forduló:*

*FC Barcelona-Racing Santander 3-0 (2-0)*

*korábban:*
*Getafe-Villarreal 0-0*

*Real Mallorca-Valencia 1-1 (0-1)*

*Real Madrid-Real Betis 4-1 (1-0)*


*Premier League - Nyert a Chelsea (3-1)*

*Az Everton elleni sikerével a Chelsea megerősítette harmadik helyét a tabellán az angol labdarúgó Premier League nyolcadik fordulójában.*

*Premier League, 8. forduló:*

*Chelsea-Everton 3-1 (2-0)*

*korábban:*
*Manchester City-Aston Villa 4-1 (1-0)*

*Norwich City-Swansea City 3-1 (2-1)*

*Queens Park Rangers-Blackburn Rovers 1-1 (1-1)*

*Stoke City-Fulham 2-0 (0-0)*

*Wigan Athletic-Bolton Wanderers 1-3 (1-2)*

*FC Liverpool-Manchester United 1-1 (0-0)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 16)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*





*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 12. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*​*DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 2-0
Videoton FC-Kecskeméti TE 0-2 
Diósgyőri VTK-Pécsi MFC 4-0 
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 2-2 
MVM Paks-Haladás Sopron Bank 3-2 
BFC Siófok - Vasas-Híd 0-0* 


*késöbb: 
**Újpest FC-ZTE FC 16 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Ferencváros 18 ó 

**A tabella:
**1. DVSC-TEVA 12 10 2 - 28- 8 32 pont
2. Győri ETO 12 9 1 2 21- 9 28
3. Diósgyőri VTK 12 6 3 3 20-15 21
4. Budapest Honvéd 12 6 2 4 23-15 20
5. Videoton FC 12 6 2 4 17- 9 20
6. Kecskeméti TE 12 5 4 3 20-16 19
7. Pécsi MFC 12 5 4 3 18-23 19
8. MVM Paks 12 4 5 3 25-27 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 11 4 3 4 11-11 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 12 4 2 6 14-19 14
11. FGSZ Siófok 12 2 6 4 9-10 12
12. Vasas-Híd 12 2 6 4 12-16 12
13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 12 1 7 4 16-22 10
**14. Újpest FC 11 2 2 7 13-19 8
15. Ferencváros 11 1 2 8 6-14 5
16. ZTE FC 11 - 3 8 7-27 3

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 17)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 17. 03.42

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 12. fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*

Kondás Elemér együttese 2-0-ra verte a Győrt. A siker azért is különösen értékes a DVSC számára, mert a jelenlegi állás szerint a győriek nevezhetőek az egyetlen komoly ellenfelének a bajnoki címért folyó versenyfutásban. A Pécs elleni kiütéses sikerével harmadik Diósgyőr már 11 pontra van tőle.
A forduló meglepetése Székesfehérváron született, ahol a hazai pályán egészen szombatig százszázalékos címvédő Videoton 2-0-ra kikapott a Kecskeméttől.
Vasárnap a kieső helyekről menekülő Újpest és Ferencváros is győzött, előbbi a sereghajtó Zalaegerszeget hazai pályán, utóbbi pedig a Pápát idegenben verte.​
*Eredmények, OTP Bank Liga, 12. forduló:
---------------------------------------
Újpest FC-ZTE FC 4-2 (2-0)
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Ferencváros 1-2 (0-0)
*​*
**szombaton játszották:
DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 2-0
Videoton FC-Kecskeméti TE 0-2 
Diósgyőri VTK-Pécsi MFC 4-0 
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Budapest Honvéd 2-2 
MVM Paks-Haladás Sopron Bank 3-2 
BFC Siófok - Vasas-Híd 0-0 

A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 12 10 2 - 28- 8 32 pont
2. Győri ETO 12 9 1 2 21- 9 28
3. Diósgyőri VTK 12 6 3 3 20-15 21
4. Budapest Honvéd 12 6 2 4 23-15 20
5. Videoton FC 12 6 2 4 17- 9 20
6. Kecskeméti TE 12 5 4 3 20-16 19
7. Pécsi MFC 12 5 4 3 18-23 19
8. MVM Paks 12 4 5 3 25-27 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 12 4 3 5 12-13 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 12 4 2 6 14-19 14
11. FGSZ Siófok 12 2 6 4 9-10 12
12. Vasas-Híd 12 2 6 4 12-16 12
13. Újpest FC 12 3 2 7 17-21 11
14. Kaposvári Rákóczi 12 1 7 4 16-22 10
15. Ferencváros 12 2 2 8 8-15 8
16. ZTE FC 12 - 3 9 9-31 3

A 13. forduló programja:
október 21., péntek:
Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó
*​*
*
*október 22., szombat:
Ferencváros-Újpest FC 15 ó
Vasas-Híd - MVM Paks 15 ó
ZTE FC-FGSZ Siófok 17 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó
Kecskeméti TE-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 17:30 ó
*​*
*
*október 23., vasárnap:
Győri ETO FC-Videoton FC 16 ó
Pécsi MFC - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó
*​*
*​*Cohen: Rooney-t az Eb-re kivinni fölösleges!*


*



*


*Az egykori angol hátvédkiválóság, George Cohern úgy látjas, nincs értelme az Eb-re kivinni Wayne Rooney-t.
 
* Cohen nem kifejezetten kedvelheti Rooeny-t, ugyanis azt tanácsolja Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitánynak, hogy ki se vigye a manchesteri csatárt a jövő évi Eb-döntőre.

- Rooney a Montenegró elleni selejtezőn hátulról durván megrúgta az ellenfelét, még szép hogy három Eb-döntő csoportmeccstől eltiltották - nyilatkozta Cohen. - No de mire is számított? Ennyi minimum kijárt neki, hiszen ez egy szabályos testi sértés, jogilag is üldözendő tett volt a javából.
* Márpedig ha három meccset kihagy a 2012-es Eb-n, inkább vigyen ki helyette Capello egy másik csatárt, hiszen csak a lehetőségek elpocsékolása lenne Rooney-t benevezni az angol Eb-válogatottba!
*​*
*



*Tévez nem kell a Juventusnak*








*Csak kacsa az a hír, amely szerint Carlos Tévez a Juventushoz kerülhet. *


Közismert, az argentin csatár szerződést szegett, mivel nem állt be edzői parancsra sem a Bayern München elleni BL-csoportmeccsen Münchenben a City együttesébe. Ezért feltehetően *1,5 millió fontra* büntetik. Amúgy Tévez csütörtökön már edzett Manchesterben. 
Időközben számos klub neve felmerült mint olyané, ahová távozhat a dél-amerikai játékos. Az egyik a Juventus, ám Giuseppe Marotta általános igazgató közölte, nekik nincs szükségük Tévezre. 
- *Az argentin játékos valóságos prototípusa az olyan labdarúgónak, aki csak egyenetlenkedést szít abban az öltözőben, ahol éppen van... - indokolt Marotta. - Szóval, velünk ne hozzák újra hírbe őt. *
​*​*


----------



## artoq (2011 Október 17)

*Roo eltiltás: Cohen - tanács*

Na ez érdekes. Egyrészt Roo meghallgatást kért az európai szövetségtől. Másrészt, nem emlékszem ilyen durva eltiltásra, még sokkal durvább szabálytalanságok esetében sem, sőőőőt. (persze ez még nem menti fel Roo-t).

No de ez a Cohen tanács...

Egyrészt Roo helyett kivisz Capello több csatárt. Tisztelt Cohen Úr, mivel több mint két csapatnyi mezőnyjátékost lehet nevezni egy EB-re, valamint ha megbetegszik, közben is ki lehet cserélni a keretből.

Gondolom Cohen bá ezt nálam sokkal jobban tudja, de akkor nem értem a tanácsát. 

Meg ahogy elnézem azt a néhány Angol állampolgárt, aki kezdő csatár a premier ligában, hmmmm. Hajrá, Mr. Cohen, tessék mazsolázgatni a megannyi sztár közül. Asszem még a saját csapatukba sem férnek be...

Várom a listát, ha már tanács.

Egyébként az angol focira már hosszú évek óta hagyományosan fújó UEFA kiket tiltott el 3 meccsre - legalább öt név érdekelne. Tudja valaki?


----------



## djbagira (2011 Október 18)

Az Mtk nagyon jó úton halad, hogy ismét az első osztály tagja legyen, a Ferencváros meg hogy kiessen. Már nagyon várom a csere idejét.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 18)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai program*
2011. 10. 18. 10.39

 <RIGHT> 



*


Szerdán további nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája; a Köteles Lászlót és Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató Genk ezúttal az angol Chelsea vendége lesz.
*​*
*

*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 3. forduló: 
*​*
**E csoport: 
Bayer Leverkusen (német)-Valencia (spanyol) 20:45 ó 
Chelsea (angol)-Genk (belga) 20:45 ó 
*​*
**A csoport állása: *
*1. Chelsea 4 pont, *
*2. Bayer Leverkusen 3, *
*3. Valencia 2, *
*4. Genk 1

F csoport: 
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Arsenal (angol) 20:45 ó 
Olimpiakosz Pireusz (görög)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 20:45 ó
*​*
**A csoport állása: *
*1. Olympique Marseille 6 pont, *
*2. Arsenal 4, *
*3. Borussia Dortmund 1, *
*4. Olimpiakosz 0

G csoport: 
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-Zenit (orosz) 20:45 ó 
FC Porto (portugál)-APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 20:45 ó 
*​*
**A csoport állása: *
*1. APOEL Nicosia 4 pont, *
*2. Zenit 3 (4-3), *
*3. FC Porto 3 (3-4), *
*4. Sahtar Donyeck 1

H csoport: 
AC Milan (olasz)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 20:45 ó 
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 20:45 ó 
*​*
*
*A csoport állása: *
*1. FC Barcelona 4 pont (7-2), *
*2. AC Milan 4 (4-2), *
*3. Viktoria Plzen 1 (1-3), *
*4. BATE Boriszov 1 (1-6)
*​*
*


*Magyar válogatott - Liechtenstein és Lengyelország lesz a novemberi ellenfél*
2011. 10. 18. 02.25

 <RIGHT> 



*


Véglegessé vált a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott idei hátralévő programja: novemberben Liechtenstein és Lengyelország csapatával találkozik Egervári Sándor együttese.
*​*
*
Miután a magyaroknak nem sikerült kiharcolniuk az Eb-pótselejtezős részvételt, így a két novemberi játéknap szabadon állt a csapat számára.
*Előbb november 11-én, Székesfehérváron Liechtensteinnel, majd négy nappal később, Poznanban a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság társrendezőjével, Lengyelországgal csap össze a magyar nemzeti együttes.
*​*
*
A hazai szövetség hétfői tájékoztatása szerint *a két mérkőzés pontos kezdési időpontját később tűzik ki.
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Del Piero búcsúzik a Juventustól *
2011. 10. 19. 08.11 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az idény végén búcsúzik a Juventustól az olasz klub karizmatikus csatára, Alessandro del Piero.*

Ezt onnan tudtuk meg, hogy ma Andrea Agnelli, a Juventus klubelnöke hivatalosan is bejelentette, újabb szerződést már nem kötnek a támadóval. Del Piero ötszörös olasz bajnok a "zabracsíkosokkal", nyert 1996-ban BL-t is, továbbá - nem mellékesen - a 2006-os vb-n szintén aranyérmet kapott. 
- *A 36 éves labdarúgó egyike a leghíresebb Juventus-játékosoknak, és azt még ő sem tudja, hogy végleg befejezi a futballt, vagy más klubbal esetleg szerződést köt-e - tette hozzá Agnelli. *


*A Bayernnek csak a saját rekordjait kell legyőznie*








*A hét végén a német fővárosba utazott a Bayern a Herta csapatához ( 4 - 0 ) és fergeteges kezdéssel gyakorlatilag 13 perc alatt kiütötte ellenfelét. Az első negyed órában már 3 - 0 - ra vezettek és úgy tűnt, mintha egy idegen ligából jöttek volna az ellenfelükhöz.
* 

Ezzel a győzelemmel a 9. játéknapon a hetedik győzelmüket szerezték. Ez idő alatt 25 gólt rúgtak és csak egyet kaptak.Tulajdonképpen konkurrencia nélkül menetelnek a bajnoki cím felé.
- Pillanatnyilag olyan futballt játszunk, ami nem mindennapos. - nyilatkozta nem kis büszkeséggel Jupp Heynkes edző.
A Bayern nem csak a bajnoki címet szerezte meg nem is egyszer, hanem futballtörténelmet is ír.
Íme néhány rekord, amely a dicsőségükre válik.

*A leggyorsabb kezdés
 
A hét végén az első 13 percben három gólt rúgtak. Ennél 28 éve nem volt gyorsabb kezdés.

A legnagyobb pontkülönbség
 
1973 - ban 19 ponttal előzték meg a 2. helyezett Köln csapatát.

A legtöbb győzelem*
*Az 1972/73 - as szezonban 25 győzelmet arattak.

A legtöbb pont*
*Százegy gólt rúgtak az 1971/72 - es bajnokságban. Akkor a 9 forduló során 19 gólt lőttek ma 25 - öt.

A legkevesebb kapott gól
 
A 2007/2008 - as bajnokságban 21 gólt kaptak. Most a 9. játéknap után csak egyszer volt eredménytelen a kapusuk.

A legjobb gólkülönbség

Az 1772/73 - as szezonban 93 - 21, most 25 - 1.
 
A legtöbb meccs kapott gól nélkül

2001/2002 - ben 19 mérkőzésen keresztül nem kaptak gólt.

A legjobb góllövő
 
Gerd Müller 40 gólt rúgott az 1971/72 - es bajnokságban. Eddig őt még senki nem előzte meg. Most Gomez 10 gólt szerzett a 9 forduló során.
*​*
*


*A Manchester United horvát tinédzserre vadászik*








*Sir Alex Ferguson szemet vetett a Dinamo Zagrab támadó középpályására, Mateo Kovacsicsre.*


A Premier League hírek egyre többet szólnak egy fiatal horvát játékosról, Mateo Kovacsicsről. A 17 éves játékos korához képest nagyon éretten futballozik, ráadásul már a Dinamo legjobbjai között tartják számon.
A horvát U21-es válogatott Kovacsicset Lionel Messihez és honfitársához, Luka Modricshoz is szokták hasonlítani. A szintén angol Arsenal a hírek szerint már ajánlatot is tett a tinisztárért, ám ezt a hírt senki nem erősítette meg. Ugyanakkor a játékos ügynöke, Marcel Kacinari elmondta, hogy Kovacsics valószínűleg Angliában fogja folytatni pályafutását.
„A legvalószínűbb az, hogy Mateo Angliában folytatja majd, ha úgy dönt, hogy elhagyja Horvátországot. Jelenleg az Arsenal és a Manchester United érdeklődik a legaktívabban iránta. A Dinamo Zagreb jó kapcsolatot ápol a Premier League-ben szereplő csapatokkal, több játékos is Zágrábból került Angliába a közelmúltban” - mondta Kacinari.

*A Bajnokok Ligája mai fordulójában a Dinamo Zagreb a holland Ajax együttesét fogadja, míg a Manchester United a román Otelul Galati otthonában vendégeskedik.*


*Több mint száz pozitív doppingteszt az U17-es futball-vb-n.*








*A 208 ellenőrzött játékos közül 109 pozitív doppingtesztet produkált a 17 éven aluliak júliusi, mexikói világbajnokságán - jelentette be hétfőn a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA).
*​*
*

A szervezet vezető orvosa, Jiri Dvorak szerint a helyi, klenbuterollal fertőzött hús lehetett a tömeges esetszám okozója. A 24 résztvevő válogatott közül mindössze öt akadt, amelyben nem volt pozitív teszt.
"Ez nem dopping-probléma" - közölte Dvorak. 
*A tiltott szerek között szereplő klenbuterol alapvetően izomtömeg-növelő, s a világ több pontján a húskészítmények ezzel szennyezettek.
*​*
*

*BL rangadók a TV2 Csoport csatornáin*








*A PRO4 mellett a TV2 is képernyőre tűzi a Bajnokok Ligája következő mérkőzését. Október 18-án az SSC Napoli és a Bayern München csapnak össze a legrangosabb európai kupaküzdelemben, melyet mindkét csatorna élőben közvetít majd. A mérkőzés után a PRO4 a BL csoportkör másik rangadóját, a Manchester City – Villareal meccset is műsorra tűzi.*

A TV2 Csoport szeretne kedvezni a nézőknek azzal, hogy október 18-án a PRO4 mellett a TV2-n is élőben lesz látható az SSC Napoli – Bayern München Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzés. Schweinsteigerék csapata az A csoport egyik legizgalmasabb párharcára készül. Az eddig százszázalékosan teljesítő német klubcsapat kedden Nápolyban csap össze a csoport második helyén álló SSC Napoli együttesével.
A PRO4 továbbra is extra tartalmat nyújt a labdarúgás szerelmeseinek, a csatorna ugyanis az első mérkőzés után, a csoportkör másik rangadóját, a Manchester City – Villareal összecsapást is műsorra tűzi.

*SSC Napoli – Bayern München
2011. október 18. Felvezető műsor kezdete: 20:30* PRO4 és TV2

*Manchester City – Villareal
2011. október 18. Felvezető műsor kezdete: 22:45* PRO4



*A DVSC szerint rendezhetnek válogatott mérkőzést Debrecenben*
2011. 10. 19. 04.10

 <RIGHT> 



*


Ha a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) úgy dönt, hogy az Oláh Gábor utcai stadionban barátságos mérkőzésre sor kerülhet, akkor klubunk és a Debrecen részéről ennek semmi akadálya – mondta Szilágyi Sándor, a DVSC cégvezetője kedden a klub hivatalos honlapjának.
*​*
*
Leszögezte azonban: csakis barátságos mérkőzésről lehet szó, ehhez ugyanis elegendő lenne az MLSZ engedélye. Képíró János, a DVSC-TEVA biztonsági igazgatója elmondta, hogy az Oláh Gábor utcai stadion biztonsági szempontból minden előírásnak megfelel, így ez nem lehet kizáró ok. Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány a Sport Televízió Harmadik félidő című műsorában vasárnap azt mondta, hogy a remek hangulat miatt a válogatott szívesen játszana Diósgyőrben és Debrecenben. 

*Labdarúgó "A" válogatott mérkőzést utoljára 2002. április 17-én játszottak a cívisvárosban, akkor a nemzeti együttes 5-2-re kikapott Fehéroroszországtól.
*​*
*

*Nyomoznak a Siófok-Pécs Ligakupa-meccs kapcsán*
2011. 10. 19. 00.14

 <RIGHT> 



*


Nyomozást rendelt el a Baranya Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság az október 5-ei Siófok-Pécsi MFC labdarúgó Ligakupa-mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban felmerült fogadási csalás ügyében.
*​*
*
A rendőrség kedden közölte, hogy a gazdasági vesztegetés bűncselekmény gyanúja miatt induló nyomozást a főkapitányság gazdaságvédelmi osztálya folytatja le.
A PMFC október 3-án hivatalos honlapján tájékoztatott arról, hogy a meccs eredményének befolyásolására próbálták rávenni Törtei Tamást, a Pécs labdarúgóját, aki az esetről későn szólt a klub vezetőinek, ezért felfüggesztették az edzések látogatása alól.
Az egyesület szerint Törtei a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) szabályzatával, valamint a PMFC házirendjével és etikai szabályaival ellentétesen cselekedett, mert az esetet nem azonnal jelezte a klub vezetőségének, sőt, mielőtt ezt megtette volna, egyik játékostársának is beszámolt a megkeresésről.
A futballistától a honlap beszámolója szerint azt kérték, hogy csapattársait bevonva próbálja meg úgy befolyásolni a mérkőzés alakulását, hogy a találkozót a pécsi csapat elveszítse. A pécsi szakvezetés ezért belső vizsgálatot folytat, s az ügyről hivatalosan is tájékoztatta az MLSZ-t.
Borbély Zoltán, az MLSZ jogi- és sajtóirodájának vezetője az üggyel összefüggésben korábban azt mondta, haladéktalanul megteszik a szükséges lépéseket és a hatósághoz fordulnak.
*"A Pécsi MFC valóban tájékoztatta az MLSZ-t a történekről. A klub az eddigi dokumentumok alapján minden tekintetben a szövetség előírásainak megfelelően járt el. Ugyanakkor az ilyen ügyekkel előbb a hatáskörrel rendelkező hatóságoknak kell foglalkozniuk" - nyilatkozta Borbély Zoltán.
*​*
*


*BL Mai mérkőzései*

*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 3. forduló: 
*
​
*E csoport: 
Bayer Leverkusen (német)-Valencia (spanyol) **20:45 ó 
Chelsea (angol)-Genk (belga) **20:45 ó 
*​*
**​**A csoport állása: *
*1. Chelsea 4 pont, *
*2. Bayer Leverkusen 3, *
*3. Valencia 2, *
*4. Genk 1

F csoport: 
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Arsenal (angol) 20:45 ó 
Olimpiakosz Pireusz (görög)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 20:45 ó
*​*
**​**A csoport állása: *
*1. Olympique Marseille 6 pont, *
*2. Arsenal 4, *
*3. Borussia Dortmund 1, *
*4. Olimpiakosz 0

G csoport: 
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-Zenit (orosz) 20:45 ó 
FC Porto (portugál)-APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 20:45 ó 
*​*
**​**A csoport állása: *
*1. APOEL Nicosia 4 pont, *
*2. Zenit 3 (4-3), *
*3. FC Porto 3 (3-4), *
*4. Sahtar Donyeck 1

H csoport: 
AC Milan (olasz)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 20:45 ó 
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 20:45 ó 
*​*
**​*
*A csoport állása: *
*1. FC Barcelona 4 pont (7-2), *
*2. AC Milan 4 (4-2), *
*3. Viktoria Plzen 1 (1-3), *
*4. BATE Boriszov 1 (1-6)
*​*
**​*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*BL: csak az Arsenal tudott idegenben győzni - szerdai eredmények, jegyzőkönyvek*

*Szerdán újabb nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódott a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének harmadik fordulója. Tekintse meg a játéknap eredményeit – a találkozók linkjeire kattintva böngészhetik azok folyamatosan frissülő jegyzőkönyvét is!*


*BAJNOKOK LIGÁJA*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd align=middle><TD colSpan=2>*CSOPORTKÖR, 3. FORDULÓ*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD colSpan=2>*E-CSOPORT*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*LEVERKUSEN (német)–VALENCIA (spanyol) 2–1 (0–1)*
​​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>*Leverkusen, *BayArena.*V: *C. Thomson (skót)
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*Gólszerző:* Schürrle (53.), Sam (56.), ill. Jonas (25.) 
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*CHELSEA (angol)–GENK (belga) 5–0 (4–0)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>*London, *Stamford Bridge. *V: *Nyikolajev (orosz) </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*Gólszerző:* Raul Meireles (8.), F. Torres (11., 27.), Ivanovics (42.), Kalou (72.) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*F-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*OLYMPIAKOSZ PIREUSZ (görög)–DORTMUND (német) 3–1 (2–1)*
​​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2>*Pireusz,* Georgiosz Karaiszkakisz Stadion.* V: *Nijhuis (holland) </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>*Gólszerző: *Holebas (8.), Dzsebbur (40.), Modesto (79.), ill. Lewandowski (26.)
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2>*MARSEILLE (francia)–ARSENAL (angol) 0–1 (0–0)* </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Marseille,* Vélodrome. *V:* Skomina (szlovén)</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző: *Ramsey (92.) 
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*G-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*SAHTAR DONECK (ukrán)–ZENIT (orosz) 2–2 (2–1)*
​​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Doneck,* Donbasz Arena. *V:* F. De Bleeckere (belga)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Gólszerző: *Willian (15.), L. Adriano (45+1.), ill. Sirokov (33.), Fajzulin (61.)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*PORTO (portugál)–APOEL (ciprusi) 1–1 (1–1)*
​​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Porto,* Estádio do Dragao. *V:* Gautier (francia)</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Gólszerző: Hulk (13.), ill. Aílton (19.)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=2 align=middle>*H-CSOPORT*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*MILAN (olasz)–BATE (fehérorosz) 2–0 (1–0)*
​​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Milánó,* Giuseppe Meazza Stadion. *V:* T. H. Hagen (norvég)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző:* Ibrahimovic (34.), K.-P. Boateng (70.)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*BARCELONA (spanyol)–VIKTORIA PLZEN (cseh) 2–0 (1–0)*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Barcelona,* Camp Nou. *V:* Sztavrev (macedón)
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gólszerző:* Iniesta (11.), Villa (83.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​*BL: Ibra önbizalmának jót tett a siker, a Milannál cél az első hely*

*A Milan labdarúgócsapata szerda este** 2–0-ra legyőzte a fehérorosz BATE-t** a Bajnokok Ligája H-csoportjának harmadik fordulójában. A találkozó után Massimiliano Allegri, a Milan vezetőedzője kijelentette, a folytatásban céljuk az első hely megszerzése a csoportban.*

„Ezen az estén fontos volt a győzelem, hiszen ezzel megalapoztuk a továbbjutásunkat. A célunk, hogy megnyerjük a csoportunkat, és ehhez az ilyen részeredmények kellenek” – értékelt a találkozó után *Allegri*, aki a hajrában bevetette a sérüléséből felépülő Philippe Mexest is.

„Már korábbi mérkőzéseken is pályára küldtem volna, de fontosabb, hogy hat hónap kihagyás után teljesen felépüljön. Taye Taiwónak is fejlődnie kell még, Antonio Nocerino és Alberto Aquilani viszont remekül illeszkedett be az együttesbe. Fontos hónap áll előttünk a bajnokságban és a BL-ben is, a Serie A-ban mindenképp közelebb kell kerülnünk az élmezőnyhöz.”

A Milan első gólját szerző *Zlatan Ibrahimovic* szerint nem lehet kétséges sikerük jogossága. „Rengeteg helyzetet dolgoztunk, és hála az égnek végül a második gól is megérkezett. Jól játszottunk, és az önbizalmunk növelése miatt fontos volt ez az összecsapás. Ha a csapatnak jól megy, akkor nekem is. Jól működtünk támadásban, és ebből építkezhetünk” – nyilatkozta a csatár.

„Élvezem a győzelmet, de már a Barcelona elleni győzelem lebeg szemeim előtt. A csoport élén akarunk végezni – mondta a jól futballozó *Antonio Nocerino*. – Hogy máris Gattusóhoz hasonlítanak? Ugyan, ez egy nagyon merész összehasonlítás, én borzasztóan csodálom őt. Mindenesetre azért hízelgő, hogy máris vele vetnek össze. Nagyon várom már, hogy játszhassak Lionel Messi ellen, mert ő az egyetlen, akit Diego Maradonához lehet manapság hasonlítani.” ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 23)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 23. 02.59

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 13. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*

*Ferencváros-Újpest FC 3-0
*​*
**Vasas-Híd - MVM Paks 1-0
ZTE FC-FGSZ Siófok 1-1
Haladás Sopron Bank-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-1
Kecskeméti TE-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3-0
 *
* pénteken játszották:
Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 2-1
* 

*vasárnap:
Győri ETO FC-Videoton FC 16 ó
Pécsi MFC - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó

* * A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 12 10 2 - 28-8 32 pont
 2. Győri ETO 12 9 1 2 21-9 28
3. Budapest Honvéd 13 7 2 4 25-16 23
4. Kecskeméti TE 13 6 4 3 23-16 22
5. Diósgyőri VTK 13 6 3 4 21-17 21
6. Videoton FC 12 6 2 4 17-9 20
7. Pécsi MFC 12 5 4 3 18-23 19
8. MVM Paks 13 4 5 4 25-28 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 13 4 3 6 12-16 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 13 4 3 6 15-20 15
11. Vasas-Híd 13 3 6 4 13-16 15
12. FGSZ Siófok 13 2 7 4 10-11 13
13. Ferencváros 13 3 2 8 11-15 11
**14. Újpest FC 13 3 2 8 17-24 11
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 13 1 8 4 17-23 11
16. ZTE FC 13 - 4 9 10-32 4

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 24)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 24. 00.41

 <RIGHT> 




*


Két pontra csökkent a listavezető Debrecen előnye a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 13. fordulója után, miután vasárnap döntetlent játszott az újonc Pécs vendégeként, míg üldözője, a Győr hazai pályán egygólos győzelmet aratott a címvédő Videoton felett.
*​*
*
Az idény két meglepetéscsapata, a harmadik helyért csatázó Honvéd és Diósgyőr meccsén előbbi nyert úgy, hogy hátrányból fordított hazai pályán.
A jelenlegi állás szerint kiesési rangadónak minősülő Ferencváros-Újpest mérkőzés nem hozott túl sok izgalmat, a zöld-fehérek simán, 3-0-ra győzték le ősi riválisukat, sikerükkel pedig elmozdultak a kieső zónából.

*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 13. fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei:
*​*
**Győri ETO FC-Videoton FC 1-0
Pécsi MFC - DVSC-TEVA 0-0
*​*
*
*A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 13 10 3 - 28- 8 33 pont
2. Győri ETO 13 10 1 2 22- 9 31
3. Budapest Honvéd 13 7 2 4 25-16 23
4. Kecskeméti TE 13 6 4 3 23-16 22
5. Diósgyőri VTK 13 6 3 4 21-17 21
6. Videoton FC 13 6 2 5 17-10 20
7. Pécsi MFC 13 5 5 3 18-23 20
8. MVM Paks 13 4 5 4 25-28 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 13 4 3 6 12-16 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 13 4 3 6 15-20 15
11. Vasas-Híd 13 3 6 4 13-16 15
12. FGSZ Siófok 13 2 7 4 10-11 13
13. Ferencváros 13 3 2 8 11-15 11
14. Újpest FC 13 3 2 8 17-24 11
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 13 1 8 4 17-23 11
16. ZTE FC 13 - 4 9 10-32 4

A 14. forduló programja:
október 28., péntek:
Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó
*​*
*
*október 29., szombat:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 15 ó
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó 
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 17 ó
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 17 ó
Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó
*​*
*
*október 30., vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 16 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Ferencváros 18 ó

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 25)

*Ezrek látták Dorogon a válogatott győzelmét*








*U18-as válogatottunk hétfőn Izraellel mérkőzött meg a dorogi Buzánszky Jenő Stadionban.*


U18-as válogatottunk a héten két felkészülési mérkőzést játszik Izrael ellen, az első találkozóra ma került sor Dorogon, a második meccset szerdán 11 órakor rendezik Telkiben. A dorogi stadionban a nem túl kedvező időjárás ellenére több mint kétezer néző gyűlt össze a délutáni találkozóra, ennek megfelelően kiváló hangulatú összecsapást vívott a két gárda.

*Bene Ferenc szövetségi edző a Nagy Gergő - Zámbó Dániel (Botka Endre, 72.), Zsirai Martin, Szilvási Péter, Hangya Szilveszter - Pintér András (Csemer Gyula, 86.), Kelemen Márk - Barcsay Márk (Bolyki Andor, 70.), Berki István (Szenes Bence, 46.), Huller Ádám (Nagy Erik, 70.) - Bese Barnabás* összetételű együttest szerepeltette a találkozón, amelyen a kezdőrúgást a stadion legendás névadója, _Buzánszky Jenő _végezte el.

Az első félidőben a magyar válogatott többet birtokolta a labdát, de a végjátékban nem voltak kellően pontosak a játékosok, így a vezetést a szünetig nem sikerült megszereznünk. Az izraeliek az első játékrészben kontrákra álltak be, és csak a szünet után jöttek ki a szorításból, ekkor egy-két támadásuk végén veszélyes helyzeteket is kialakítottak. Az 58. percben megszületett a mérkőzés egyetlen találata, Szenes Bence beadását követően Barcsay Márk a kapust megelőzve fejelt a hálóba. A gól után válogaottunk magabiztosan játszva megőrizte az előnyt, és megérdemelten nyerte meg a mérkőzést.

_- Egy nagy iramú, küzdelmes nemzetközi meccset játszottunk, a futballisták mentalitásának, szervezettségének köszönhetően zártuk győzelemmel találkozót _- fogalmazott Bene Ferenc a mérkőzést követően. -_ Focistáim rendkívül nagy energiát fektettek a meccsbe, le a kalappal a teljesítményük előtt! Örülök neki, hogy erősödik a csapategység a válogatottnál, ami abból látszik a legjobban, hogy az ehhez hasonló meccsek egy éve még döntetlenre végződtek, most pedig sikerrel zártuk a találkozót. Fontos kiemelni, hogy fantasztikus dorogi közönség előtt játszhattunk, a csapat nevében ezúton is köszönjük a mai buzdítást. Dorogon ma is elképesztő módon él a labdarúgás, sok sikert kívánunk a város futballjának._


*Magyar válogatott - A FIFA dönt a vb-selejtező programjáról*








*Miután a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott, illetve a vele azonos világbajnoki selejtező csoportban szereplő csapatok képviselői nem tudtak megállapodni egymással a menetrendről, így a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) sorsolással készíti el a programot.*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) honlapja arról számolt be hétfőn, hogy az amszterdami, sikertelen egyeztetésen magyar részről Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány mellett Berzi Sándor, az MLSZ alelnöke, és Vági Márton, a szövetség főtitkára vett részt. A csoportellenfeleket, vagyis a hollandokat, a törököket, a románokat, az észteket és az andorraiakat szintén a szövetségi kapitányok, illetve a szövetségek vezetői képviselték.
A megbeszélés négy órán át tartott, de nem sikerült megegyezniük a feleknek.
"Nincs megállapodás, pedig harmadik nekirugaszkodásra már közel jártunk a megegyezéshez - fogalmazott Egervári Sándor a tárgyalásokat követően. - Ez az utolsó tervezet számunkra már megfelelt volna, ám egyetlen mérkőzés miatt két csoportellenfelünk nem jutott dűlőre, így eredménytelenül zárult a nap. Most már a FIFA dönt, de egyelőre nem tudjuk, mikorra várható végleges program."

*A vb-selejtezők jövő szeptemberben kezdődnek.*





*Újabb rasszista vádról pletykálnak...*
2011. 10. 25. 05.09

<RIGHT>






*Most már szinte minden nap hallunk arról, hogy egy játékos állítólag megjegyzést tesz ellenfele bőrszínére.*


John Terry videóüzenetet tett fel a Facebookjára, és abban azt állította, hogy ő nem illette rasszista megjegyzéssel a Queens Park Rangers-Chelsea angol bajnoki találkozón a hazai QPR védőjét, Anton Ferdinandot, aki nem más mint a Manchester United válogatott védője, Rio Ferdinand öccse. 
- A Chelsea csapatkapitányaként ilyet nem is tehetnék - tudatta a videón Terry. - Nem mondtam semmi sértőt Antonnak. 
Terry azzal tromfolt, éppen elég gondot okozott neki az, hogy 1-0-ra kikaptak a QPR-től. 
- Nem aláztam meg Anton Ferdinandot azzal, hogy a bőrszínére tettem megjegyzést - emelte ki Terry. 
Mindenesetre érdekes, hogy az utóbbi napokban - állítólag - Luíz Suarez, a Liverpool uruguayi játékosa rasszista jelzőt vágott Patrice Evra (Manchester United) fejéhez, majd Cesc Fabregas (Barcelona) is ugyanilyen tettre ragadtatta magát Frédéric Kanoutével (Sevilla) szemben. 
Ez már nekünk kicsit gyanús, hiszen éppen ezekben a napokban hangsúlyozza az UEFA egy akciója, *a FARE formájában azt, hogy a futball azért remek sport, mert a játékosok nem rasszisták. *

*Lehet, hogy ez másként van, kedves UEFA-vezetés..? *




*Ronaldo mesterhármasa (videó)*








*A hatodik játéknap emlékezetes lesz Cristiano Ronaldo számára, mert a szupersztár mesterhármast jegyzett. A 23. 28. 38. percben talált a Malaga kapujába ( 4 - 0 ).*

A harmadik gól után különösen sokáig ünnepeltette magát, hiszen egy nem szokványos artistamozdulattal sarokkal lőtt egy látványos gólt. Az első gólt egyébként Gonzalo Higuain szerezte meg a 11. percben.

*Ezzel a 4 - 0 - ás eredménnyel a Real Madrid megelőzte a *
*Barcelonát és most a tabella élére küzdötték magukat.*


<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/H4qnxHM11Dk" frameBorder=0 width=210 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Mourinho: A tökély 45 perce*
2011. 10. 26. 08.05

<RIGHT> 






*Sorozatban nyer a Real Madrid, bajnokságban és BL-ben egyaránt, és José Mourinho edző úgy gondolja, a Málaga elleni 45 perc maga volt a tökély. *

- _Az idegenbeli első félidőnk elég volt arra, hogy nyerjünk, és ehhez kellett a négy, valóban látványos találat_ - összegezett Mourinho. - _Semmi hibát nem láttam, amit gyakorolunk, azt viszont láttam. Hogy mit gyakorolunk? Ezt is láthatta mindenki a gyakorlatban. Egy vagy kétérintéses támadásokkal azonnal ott termünk az ellenfél kapuja előtt, és a befejezések is sikerültek. _

Arra a felvetésre kitérő választ adott Mourinho, hogy a Real a 2007/2008-as kiírásban a Bernd Schuster edzővel megszerzett bajnoki címe után 2010/2011-ben is bajnok lesz-e... 
*- Meglátjuk* - hangzott a tréner megjegyzése. 



*MLSZ - Figyelmeztetést kaptak a "hasmenéses" kecskemétiek*
2011. 10. 26. 03.11

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) fegyelmi bizottsága kedden döntést hozott a Kecskemét-Paks Ligakupa-mérkőzésen történt levonulás ügyében: a grémium a kecskeméti klubot és a játékvezetőt nem marasztalta el, a hazai futballisták viszont írásbeli, Tomislav Sivic vezetőedző pedig szóbeli figyelmeztetésben részesült - értesült a kesport.hu.
*​*
*
Az október 12-i meccsen a hazai játékosok a 30. percben levonultak a pályáról hasmenésre hivatkozva, később azonban kiderült, azért hagyták el a játékteret körülbelül egy percre, hogy elmaradt járandóságuk miatt tiltakozzanak.
Az fb keddre berendelte meghallgatásra Sivicet, Balogh Béla csapatkapitányt, a levonuló hét játékost, Kovács Gábor játékvezetőt és a klub képviselőjét. A kesport.hu információi szerint a bizottság úgy döntött, hogy a kecskeméti klubot nem marasztalja el, mivel a vezetők nem tudtak az akcióról, így azt megakadályozni sem tudták volna. Kovács Gábor játékvezető sem kapott büntetést, mert a grémium szerint tőle csak azt kérdezték meg a mérkőzést megelőzően, hogy mi a teendő, ha egy vagy több játékosnak hasmenése van.
A levonuló hét játékos azonban írásbeli, a vezetőedző pedig – mivel tudott az előre kitervelt akcióról, de azt nem jelezte senkinek – szóbeli figyelmeztetést kapott. 
*A honlap szerint a klubon belül továbbra is folyik a fegyelmi eljárás, amelynek egyelőre nincs eredménye.
*​*
*

*U16: két mérkőzés a románok ellen*








*U16-os válogatottunk szerdán és csütörtökön Telkiben mérkőzik meg a román korosztályos együttessel.*

A Both József vezette U16-os együttes második és harmadik őszi nemzetközi meccsére készül, az Ausztria elleni szeptemberi 2-1-es győzelem után csapatunk ezúttal a románokkal méri össze az erejét. A keret vasárnap óta napi két edzéssel, és felmérésekkel készül a két találkozóra Telkiben. Az első találkozóra szerdán 15.30 órakor, a másodikra csütörtökön 11 órakor kerül sor az MLSZ edzőközpontjában.
- Ez a félév már a jövő őszi Eb-selejtezők előtti felkészülés jegyében zajlik a korosztály számára - mondta az mlsz.hu-nak Hegedűs Gábor szövetségi edző. - Igyekszünk kialakítani az ideális keretet, ennek érdekében több új futballistát is kipróbálunk, az osztrákok elleni meccshez képest ötven százalékban változott meg a keret. A célunk, hogy a fiatalok elsajátítsák a szakmai vezetés által megfogalmazott futballfilozófiát, megtanulják a csapattaktikai feladatokat, és minél jobban összecsiszolódjanak a játékban.

*Az U16-os válogatott kerete:*

*Kapusok:*
* Ordasi Gergő (Ferencváros)
Ivancsics Alex (PMFC)*
* Védők:*
* Zoltai Marcell (Vasas)
Lakatos István (Ferencváros)
Koronczi Bence (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Kecskés Ákos (Atalanta)
Talabér Attila (MTK Budapest)
Spandler Csaba (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Valencsik Dávid (Békéscsaba)
Szandai Dominik (Magyar Futball Akadémia)*
* Középpályások:*
* Nagy Ádám (Győri ETO)
Jakab Richárd (Magyar Futball Akadémia)
Rácz arnabás (Illés Akadémia)
Mayer Milán (Győri ETO)
Zsótér Donát (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Koszta Márk (Magyar Futball Akadémia)*
* Támadók:*
* Nagy Máté (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Pintér Nikola (Magyar Futball Akadémia)
Németh Erik (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Tóth Patrik (Magyar Futball Akadémia)
Makrai Gábor (Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia)
Bölcsföldi Milán (Illés Akadémia)
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*Pelé 71 éves*








*A londoni Covent Gardenben ünnepelte 71. születésnapját az egykori brazil legenda, Pelé.*

Hangulatos koktélpartin üdvözölték Londonban igen sokan a hetvenegyedik születésnapját ünneplő Pelét. 
A háromszoros világbajnok csatárról Paul Barnes korábbi angol válogatott játékos elmondta, hogy az ő fiatalkorából három dologra emlékezik, mégpedig az Apolló rakétaprogramra, Muhammad Ali bokszolóra és Pelé csodás játékára. 
Maga az ünnepelt kérdésekre válaszolva kifejtette, ha újra fiatal lenne, sokkal inkább játszana együtt honfitársával, Neymarral, mint az argentin Lionel Messivel. 
- Messi nem teljes értékú harcos, hiszen a fejjátéka nulla... - nyilatkozta Pelé, aki az angol bajnokságot nevezte a világ legerősebbjének, és nem mellékesen bejelentette: beindította a sportfelszerelést és a divatos ruhákat forgalmazó vállalkozását, a "Spring Summer '12" elnevezésűt. 



*Női labdarúgó Eb-selejtező - Megvan az első magyar győzelem*





*


Megszerezte első győzelmét a magyar női labdarúgó-válogatott az Európa-bajnoki selejtezősorozatban, miután csütörtökön 4-0-ra nyert Bulgáriában.
*​*
*
Az európai szövetség (UEFA) honlapja szerint Kiss László szövetségi edző csapatából Vágó Fanny és Sipos Lilla egyaránt duplázott.
​*Eredmény:
**Bulgária-Magyarország 0-4 (0-3)
*-------------------------------
*gól: Vágó (24., 33., az elsőt 11-esből), Sipos (36., 71.)

A csoport állása: *
*1. Izland 13 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. Norvégia 6/3, *
*3. Belgium 4/3, *
*4. Észak-Írország 3/2 (1-2), *
*5. Magyarország 3/4 (5-9), *
*6. Bulgária 0/3
*​*
*
A selejtezőcsoportokból a győztesek mellett a legjobb második is egyből Eb-résztvevő lesz, míg a további hat csoportmásodik rájátszásban küzd meg három svédországi helyért. *A kontinenstornát 2013-ban rendezik.

*​*
**A Pécs szerződést bontott a bundázásra kért játékosával*





*


A Pécsi MFC labdarúgócsapata - a klub honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint - csütörtökön szerződést bontott Törtei Tamással, akit az október 5-ei, Siófok elleni Ligakupa-mérkőzés eredményének befolyásolására próbálták rávenni.
*​*
*
Az egyesület szerint Törtei az MLSZ szabályzatával, valamint a PMFC házirendjével és etikai szabályaival ellentétesen cselekedett, mert az esetet nem azonnal jelezte a klub vezetőségének, sőt, mielőtt ezt megtette volna, egyik játékostársának is beszámolt a megkeresésről. Ezért korábban - az ügy lezárásáig - eltiltották az edzések látogatásától, kedden pedig a magyar szövetség december 31-ig minden labdarúgással kapcsolatos tevékenységtől is eltiltotta.
A játékostól a honlap akkori beszámolója szerint azt kérték, hogy csapattársait bevonva próbálja meg úgy befolyásolni a mérkőzés alakulását, hogy a találkozót a pécsi csapat elveszítse. A Baranya Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság a múlt héten nyomozást rendelt el a meccsel kapcsolatban felmerült fogadási csalás ügyében.



*Labdarúgó NB I - Az első a harmadikat fogadja Debrecenben*





*


Nehéz mérkőzés vár a listavezető és a mezőnyben egyedüliként veretlen Debrecenre a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 14. fordulójában, ugyanis a harmadik helyen álló Budapest Honvédot fogadja.
*​*
*
A vasárnapi találkozó már csak azért is izgalmasnak ígérkezik, mert a két leggólerősebb csapat méri össze tudását. A vendégeknél eltiltása után visszatérhet a tízgólos Danilo, így a nemrég szerződtetett, korábbi válogatott Torghelle Sándorral együtt rohamozhatják a hajdúságiak kapuját. A hazaiak mellett szól, hogy eddig valamennyi összecsapásukat megnyerték saját közönségük előtt.
A Debrecent üldöző Győr az újonc, de a várakozásoknál jobban szereplő Pécs vendége lesz, míg a Pápa kispadján rögtön a címvédő Videoton ellen debütál szombaton a Véber Györgyöt váltó Bene Ferenc.

*OTP Bank Liga, 14. forduló:
péntek:
Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó, v.: Böcskei
*​*
**szombat:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 15 ó, v.: Németh
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó, v.: Alvaro Garcia Miquel (chilei)
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 17 ó, v.: Farkas
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 17 ó, v.: Veizer
Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó, v.: Bognár
*​*
**vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 16 ó, v.: Kassai
FGSZ Siófok-Ferencváros 18 ó, v.: Iványi

*​*
**A tabella:
**1. DVSC-TEVA 13 10 3 - 28- 8 33 pont
2. Győri ETO 13 10 1 2 22- 9 31
3. Budapest Honvéd 13 7 2 4 25-16 23
4. Kecskeméti TE 13 6 4 3 23-16 22
5. Diósgyőri VTK 13 6 3 4 21-17 21
6. Videoton FC 13 6 2 5 17-10 20
7. Pécsi MFC 13 5 5 3 18-23 20
8. MVM Paks 13 4 5 4 25-28 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 13 4 3 6 12-16 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 13 4 3 6 15-20 15
11. Vasas-Híd 13 3 6 4 13-16 15
12. FGSZ Siófok 13 2 7 4 10-11 13
13. Ferencváros 13 3 2 8 11-15 11
**14. Újpest FC 13 3 2 8 17-24 11
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 13 1 8 4 17-23 11
16. ZTE FC 13 - 4 9 10-32 4
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 29. 10.31

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 14. fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:
*​*
*

*Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0
*​*
**késöbb:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 15 ó
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 17 ó 
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 17 ó
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 17 ó
Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó
vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 16 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Ferencváros 18 ó

**A tabella:
**1. DVSC-TEVA 13 10 3 - 28-8 33 pont
2. Győri ETO 13 10 1 2 22-9 31
3. Diósgyőri VTK 14 7 3 4 22-17 24
4. Budapest Honvéd 13 7 2 4 25-16 23
5. Kecskeméti TE 13 6 4 3 23-16 22
6. Videoton FC 13 6 2 5 17-10 20
7. Pécsi MFC 13 5 5 3 18-23 20
8. MVM Paks 13 4 5 4 25-28 17
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 13 4 3 6 12-16 15
10. Haladás Sopron Bank 14 4 3 7 15-21 15
11. Vasas-Híd 13 3 6 4 13-16 15
12. FGSZ Siófok 13 2 7 4 10-11 13
13. Ferencváros 13 3 2 8 11-15 11
**14. Újpest FC 13 3 2 8 17-24 11
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 13 1 8 4 17-23 11
16. ZTE FC 13 - 4 9 10-32 4

*​*Szélesi a FIFA engedélyével a NEC Nijmegen játékosa lett*


*



**


Szélesi Zoltán a holland labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő NEC Nijmegen együttesében folytatja pályafutását.
*​*
*
A szerint a 27-szeres válogatott védő egy plusz egy évre szóló szerződést kötött a klubbal, ám ezt csak azt követően tehette meg, hogy külön engedélyt kapott a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetségtől (FIFA). Erre azért volt szükség, mert a 29 éves futballista a szezont még a görög Volosznál kezdte, a gárda az Európa Ligában is menetelt, ám az elnök bundabotrányba keveredett, amiért a csapatot a negyedosztályba száműzték. A szabályok értelmében Szélesi így szabadon igazolhatóvá vált, ám mostanáig tartott a "jogi csatározás" a görög és a holland szövetség között. 
​

*Szélesi a holland alakulat negyedik magyar futballistája, a gárdát erősíti Babos Gábor, Vadócz Krisztián és Eppel Márton is.

*
*A City megdöbbent Tévez-ügyben a PFA-álláspontról értesülve*


*



*


*Háború lesz Angliában, futballháború, akárki meglássa..! Ezt a háborút azonban nem fegyverrel vívják meg, ám kétségkívül beindult egy olyan folyamat, aminek nem tudni, mikor és milyen módon lesz vége. *

Az angol Hivatásos Játékosok Szövetsége (PFA) kifejezte azon meggyőződését, hogy a Manchester City indokolatlanul súlyosan büntette meg Carlos Tévezt a BL-játékmegtagadását kapcsolatos ügyben. 
Nos, a City-vezetés is írásbeli kommünikét bocsátott ki. 
Abban hangsúlyozta, hogy szeptember 28. óta harmonikusan együttműködött Tévez munkamegtagadási botrányában a PFA-val, de a a szövetség legfrissebb állásfoglalását kiemelkedően barátságtalan lépésnek tekinti. 
Világos, az előírások szerint Tévezt elvileg csak kétheti fizetésmegvonással büntethették volna, ám a cselekménye kiemelkedően súlyos volta miatt klubunk négy heti összeg befizetésére kötelezte az argentin játékost, és ettől nem is táncolunk vissza - silabizálható ki az angol klub közleményéből. 
Ezután az angol klub kifejezte azon keserű meggyőződését, hogy a PFA-val való kapcsolata a jelek szerint megromlik majd, de jogi úton keresi annak a lehetőségét, hogy a PFA a jövőben ne nyilváníthasson ilyen módon véleményt, mert egy játékosuk büntetésének mértékéről kizárólagos joguk van dönteni, és abba a PFA nem szólhat bele, bármennyire is hiszi azt. 

*Szóval, ezért lesz - vértelen - háború a Manchester City és a PFA között! *

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Labdarúgó NB II - Tovább menetel az MTK*
2011. 10. 29. 18.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


Újabb magabiztos győzelmet aratott az MTK a labdarúgó NB II-ben - szombaton Baján nyert simán -, ezzel jelentős előnnyel áll az élen a Nyugati csoportban.
*​*
*
*Ness Hungary NB II, 11. forduló:
Nyugati csoport:
----------------
Ferencváros II-Kozármisleny 0-0
Baja-MTK Budapest 1-4 (0-2)
Budaörs-BKV Előre 5-1 (2-0) 
Szigetszentmiklós-Ajka 1-1 (0-1)
Veszprém-Videoton FC II 2-2 (0-1)
*​*
*
*vasárnap:
FC Tatabánya-Paksi FC II 13:30 ó
Győri ETO FC II-Gyirmót 13:30 ó
*​*
*
*Az élcsoport: *
*1. MTK 30 pont, *
*2. Kozármisleny 22, *
*3. Gyirmót 21/10 mérkőzés

Keleti csoport:
--------------
Szolnoki MÁV FC-Békéscsaba 1-1 (1-0)
Dunakanyar-Vác - Balmazújváros 1-0 (1-0)
Cegléd-Eger 1-0 (1-0)
Kazincbarcika-Mezőkövesd 1-0 (1-0) 
Szeged-Vecsés 1-0 (1-0) 
*​*
*
*vasárnap:
Budapest Honvéd II - DVSC-TEVA II 13:30 ó
Újpest FC II-Orosháza 13:30 ó
REAC-Nyíregyháza Spartacus 17 ó
*​*
**Az élcsoport: *
*1. Szolnok 24 pont, *
*2. Békéscsaba 23, *
*3. Cegléd 22
*​*
*

*Dzsudzsák visszatért, rájátszásban az Anzsi*
2011. 10. 29. 16.30

 <RIGHT> 



*


Kulcscsonttörését követően először lépett pályára klubjában Dzsudzsák Balázs, az orosz élvonalban szereplő Anzsi Mahacskala magyar labdarúgója.
*​*
*
Az együttes hivatalos honlapja szerint a válogatott szélső csereként 25 percet kapott az Amkar Perm elleni, szombati bajnokin, melyet 2-1-re nyert meg az Anzsi, biztosítva ezzel helyét a legjobb nyolc között, azaz a rájátszásban.
*A mérkőzés győztes gólját a kameruni Samuel Eto, szerezte.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények*
2011. 10. 30. 05.39

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 14. fordulójának szombati eredményei. *


*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 2-3
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 3-1 
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 0-0
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 4-2
Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 3-1
*​*
*
*pénteken játszották:
Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0
*​*
**késöbb:
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 16 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Ferencváros 18 ó
*​*
*​*Özil - Kaká párharc*
2011. 10. 30. 04.07

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Sikeres napokat tud maga mögött a Real Madrid, egyik győzelmet a másik után aratja. *


Mindenkinek van oka az ünneplésre csupán Mesut Özilnek kell lenyelnie azt a keserű pirulát, miszerint újabban nem kerül be a kezdő csapatba és alig kap játéklehetőséget és a győzelmeket csak a kispadról ünnepelheti vagy meg kell elégednie azzal, hogy Mourinho edző csak rövid időre küldi pályára. 
Két tényező is kedvezőtlenül befolyásolja mostani helyzetét. Egyrészt nem megy neki olyan jól a játék, mint ahogyan az elmúlt szezonban, másrészt Kaká a brazil tehetség, akit 65 millió euróért igazolt a Real, felépült a hosszantartó sérüléséből, újra világklasszis formában van és Özil legnagyobb riválisa a támadó középpályás poszton.
A Villareal ellen is remekül játszott, lőtt egy gólt és egy remek gólpasszal előkészített egy találatot. 

*A brazil Kaká tehát újra kirobbanó formában van, olyannyira, hogy nem lenne meglepetés, ha újra szerephez jutna a válogatottban is.
*
*Primera División - Nem erőltette meg magát a Real Madrid *

*Nem erőltette meg magát a nagy arányú győzelemért a Real Madrid az otthon játszó, alsóházi Real Sociedad ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 11. forduló:*

*Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 0-1 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól: Higuain (9.)*

*korábban:*
*FC Barcelona-Real Mallorca 5-0 (3-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*gól: Messi (13., 22., 30.), Cuenca (50.), Alves (90.)*

*Valencia-Getafe 3-1 (2-1)*
*-------------------------*
*gól: Feghouli (12., 25.), Aduriz (76.), illetve Castro (23.)*

*Villarreal-Rayo Vallecano 2-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*g: Bruno (20.), Borja (67.)*

*később:*
*vasárnap:*
*Sporting Gijón-Athletic Bilbao 12 ó*
*Osasuna-Levante 16*
*Racing Santander-Real Betis 18*
*Atlético Madrid-Real Zaragoza 20*
*Málaga-Espanyol 22*

*hétfő:*
*Sevilla-Granada 21 ó*


*Serie A - A Juventus vendégként nyert az Inter ellen*

*A Juventus 2-1-re győzött az Internazionale vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 9. fordulójának szombat esti rangadóján.*
*Az Olaszország derbijének nevezett találkozó megnyerésével a Juventus továbbra is veretlen a Serie A-ban.*

*Serie A, 9. forduló:*

*Internazionale-Juventus 1-2 (1-2)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól: Maicon (28.), illetve Vucinic (12.), Marchisio (33.)*

*korábban:*
*AS Roma-AC Milan 2-3 (1-2)*
*--------------------------*
*gól: Buridsso (28.), Krkic (88.), illetve Ibrahimovic (17., 78.), Nesta (30.)*
*kiállítva: Boateng (66., AC Milan, a kispadról)*

*Catania-Napoli 2-1 (1-1)*
*------------------------*
*g: Marchese (25.), Bergessio (48.), illetve Cavani (1.)*
*kiállítva: Santana (43., Napoli)*

*vasárnap:*
*Siena-Chievo 12:30 ó*
*Bologna-Atalanta 15*
*Fiorentina-Genoa 15*
*Lecce-Novara 15*
*Parma-Cesena 15*
*Udinese-Palermo 15*
*Cagliari-SS Lazio 20:45*

*Az állás:*
*1. Juventus 9 15- 7 19*
*2. AC Milan 9 19-14 17*
*3. Udinese 8 10- 3 15*
*4. SS Lazio 8 12- 8 15*
*5. SSC Napoli 9 13- 7 14*
*6. Catania 9 12-12 14*
*7. Cagliari 8 9- 6 13*
*8. Palermo 8 11-10 13*
*9. Genoa 8 13-11 12*
*10. AS Roma 9 11-11 11*
*11. Siena 8 7- 5 10*
*12. Atalanta 8 11- 9 9*
*13. Fiorentina 8 9- 8 9*
*14. Chievo 8 6- 7 9*
*15. Parma 8 10-17 9*
*16. Internazionale 9 11-16 8*
*17. Bologna 8 5-12 7*
*18. Novara 8 11-16 6*
*19. Lecce 8 6-15 4*
*20. Cesena 8 3-10 3*

_*Az Atalantától hat pont levonva.*_


*Primera División - Simán nyert a Barcelona*

* 
A címvédő FC Barcelona hazai pályán - többek között az aranylabdás Lionel Messi mesterhármasával - ötgólos győzelmet aratott a Real Mallorca felett a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.

Primera División, 11. forduló:

FC Barcelona-Real Mallorca 5-0 (3-0)
------------------------------------
gól: Messi (13., 22., 30.), Cuenca (50.), Alves (90.)

korábban:
Valencia-Getafe 3-1 (2-1)
-------------------------
gól: Feghouli (12., 25.), Aduriz (76.), illetve Castro (23.)

Villarreal-Rayo Vallecano 2-0 (1-0)
-----------------------------------
g: Bruno (20.), Borja (67.)

később:
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 22 ó

vasárnap:
Sporting Gijón-Athletic Bilbao 12 ó
Osasuna-Levante 16
Racing Santander-Real Betis 18
Atlético Madrid-Real Zaragoza 20
Málaga-Espanyol 22

hétfő:
Sevilla-Granada 21 ó


Premier League - West Brom–Liverpool: 0-2

A Gera Zoltán és Fülöp Márton nélkül felálló West Bromwich Albion saját stadionjában kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a Liverpool együttesétől az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság tizedik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.


Premier League, 10. forduló:
West Bromwich Albion-FC Liverpool 0-2 (0-2)
-------------------------------------------
gól: Adam (9., 11-esből), Carroll (45.)

korábban:
Manchester City-Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 (0-0)
-------------------------------------------------
g: Dzeko (52.), Kolarov (67.), Johnson (90.), illetve Hunt (75., 11-esből)
kiállítva: Kompany (74., Manchester City)

Norwich City-Blackburn Rovers 3-3 (0-1)
---------------------------------------
g: Morison (53.), Johnson (82.), Holt (90., 11-esből), illetve Hoilett (45.), Yakubu (62.), Samba (64.)

Sunderland-Aston Villa 2-2 (1-1)
--------------------------------
g: Wickham (38.), Sessegnon (89.), illetve Petrov (20.), Dunne (85.)

Swansea City-Bolton Wanderers 3-1 (0-0)
---------------------------------------
g: Allen (49.), Sinclair (57., 11-esből), Graham (90.), illetve Graham (74., öngól)
kiállítva: Gardner (48., Bolton Wanderers)

Wigan Athletic-Fulham 0-2 (0-1)
-------------------------------
g: Dempsey (42.), Dembele (87.)

Chelsea-Arsenal 3-5 (2-1)
-------------------------
g: Lampard (14.), Terry (45.), Mata (80.), illetve van Persie (36., 85., 92.), André Santos (49.), Walcott (56.)

Everton-Manchester United 0-1 (0-1)
-----------------------------------
g: Hernandez (19.)

vasárnap:
Tottenham Hotspur-Queens Park Rangers 17 ó

hétfő:
Stoke City-Newcastle United 21 ó


Az állás:

1. Manchester City 10 36- 8 28 pont
2. Manchester United 23
3. Chelsea 19
4. Newcastle United 9 12- 6 19
5. FC Liverpool 18
6. Tottenham Hotspur 8 15-13 16
7. Arsenal 16
8. Norwich City 13
9. Aston Villa 12
10. Swansea City 12
11. Stoke City 9 7-11 12
12. Queens Park Rangers 9 7-14 12
13. West Bromwich Albion 10 9-13 11
14. Sunderland 10
15. Fulham 10
16. Everton 9 10-13 10
17. Wolverhampton Wanderers 10 9-17 8
18. Blackburn Rovers 10 13-23 6
19. Bolton Wanderers 10 13-27 6
20. Wigan Athletic 10 6-17 5
*​*
*

*Serie A - A Milan nyerte a rangadót, ezzel az élre ugrott*​*Az AC Milan a duplázó Zlatan Ibrahimovic vezérletével 3-2-re nyert az AS Roma vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 9. fordulójának szombati rangadóján.
A milánói piros-feketék ezzel a tabella élére ugrottak.


Serie A, 9. forduló:

AS Roma-AC Milan 2-3 (1-2)
--------------------------
gól: Buridsso (28.), Krkic (88.), illetve Ibrahimovic (17., 78.), Nesta (30.)
kiállítva: Boateng (66., AC Milan, a kispadról)

Catania-Napoli 2-1 (1-1)
------------------------
g: Marchese (25.), Bergessio (48.), illetve Cavani (1.)
kiállítva: Santana (43., Napoli)

később:
Internazionale-Juventus 20:45 ó

vasárnap:
Siena-Chievo 12:30 ó
Bologna-Atalanta 15
Fiorentina-Genoa 15
Lecce-Novara 15
Parma-Cesena 15
Udinese-Palermo 15
Cagliari-SS Lazio 20:45​*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 10. 31. 05.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A listavezető Debrecen 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a vendég Honvéddal a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 14. fordulójában. A hajdúságiak - akik továbbra is veretlenek és a tabella élén állnak - most először vesztettek pontot saját közönségük előtt.*

A második Győr meglepetésre 3-1-re kikapott az újonc Pécs otthonában, a címvédő Videoton pedig jó hajrával nyert 3-2-re a hét közben edzőváltáson átesett Pápa vendégeként.
A Ferencváros a múlt heti, Újpest elleni rangadó után ismét nyert, ezúttal Siófokon és 2-0-ra.



*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 14. fordulójának eredményei és a tabella:
*​*
*
*vasárnap:
DVSC-TEVA - Budapest Honvéd 1-1 
FGSZ Siófok-Ferencváros 0-2
*​*
*
*szombaton játszották:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC 2-3
Pécsi MFC-Győri ETO FC 3-1 
Kaposvári Rákóczi - Vasas-Híd 0-0
MVM Paks-ZTE FC 4-2
Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 3-1
*​*
**pénteken játszották:
Diósgyőri VTK-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-0

*​*
**A tabella:
*​*
**1. DVSC-TEVA 14 10 4 - 29- 9 34 pont
2. Győri ETO 14 10 1 3 23-12 31
3. Budapest Honvéd 14 7 3 4 26-17 24
4. Diósgyőri VTK 14 7 3 4 22-17 24
5. Videoton FC 14 7 2 5 20-12 23
6. Pécsi MFC 14 6 5 3 21-24 23
7. Kecskeméti TE 14 6 4 4 24-19 22
8. MVM Paks 14 5 5 4 29-30 20
9. Vasas-Híd 14 3 7 4 13-16 16
10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 14 4 3 7 14-19 15
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 14 4 3 7 15-21 15
12. Ferencváros 14 4 2 8 13-15 14
13. Újpest FC 14 4 2 8 20-25 14
14. FGSZ Siófok 14 2 7 5 10-13 13
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 14 1 9 4 17-23 12
16. ZTE FC 14 - 4 10 12-36 4

*​*
*
*A 15. forduló programja:
november 4., péntek:
*​*
**Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC **18 ó
*​*
*
*november 5., szombat:
Budapest Honvéd-Pécsi MFC **15 ó
Vasas-Híd - Diósgyőri VTK **15 ó
Kecskeméti TE-FGSZ Siófok **16 ó
ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi **17 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank - DVSC-TEVA **17:30 ó
*​*
*
*november 6., vasárnap:
Videoton FC-Újpest FC 16 ó
Ferencváros-MVM Paks **18 ó
*​*
*​
*Camoranesi arcbarúgta az ellenfelét*
2011. 10. 31. 00.00

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Példátlanul csúnyán viselkedett Mauro Camoranesi, aki 2006-ban az olasz válogatottal vb-aranyérmes volt.
 
*Az argentínai születésű, ám olasz nemzeti színekben szerepelt Camoranesi jelenleg szülőhazájában, a Lanus együttesében rúgja a labdát. És olykor az ellenfél arcát is... 

A Lanus-Racing Club argentin bajnoki találkozón Camoranesi kőkeményen megrúgta Patrizio Daniel Toranzót, aztán, miközben az általa leterített riválisa még a gyepen feküdt, elhaladtában arcba is rúgta. Rossz volt nézni a jelenetet. A bíró persze nemcsak nézett, hanem gyorsan elő is vette a piros lapot, Camoranesi hát mehetett a zuhanyozóba. 

Az érthetően felháborodott Toranzo dühében a játékvezetőn kérte számon a példátlan Camoranesi-féle arcátlanságot, és addig kiabált, rekamált, amíg neki is bemondták az unalmast, azaz kiállították. 
* 
Jelentem, a meccs maga 1-1-re végződött, miként a piros lapok aránya is ez volt.*


*Pelé szeirnt Brazília bajban lesz*








*Pelé, aki a hetvenegyedik születésnapját ünnepelte, Sao Paulóban azt mondta az újságíróknak, hogy hazája esetleg felsülhet a 2014-es vb-rendezéssel.*


Nem túlzottan örülhetnek a vb-szervezők Pelé, a nagy ünnepelt véleményének. A huszonegy éven keresztül futballozott egykori brazil Fekete Gyöngyszem ugyansi kifejtette, most szinte sehogyan sem áll Brazília a 2014-es világbajnoki szervező munkájával.

- Mindenki tudja, mert hallhatta, hogy a stadionok építése, a közlekedés zökkenőmentes lebonyolítása körül rengeteg az anomália - mondta ki nyíltan Pelé. - Ez pedig annak tudható be, hogy nem megfelelő a szervezők egymás közötti munkamegosztása, sokan basáskodnak, emiatt rengeteg a kommunikációs melléfogás.

Pelé persze kifejezte azon meggyőződését, hogy a hátralévő időben még rendbehozhatók a bajok, de ő maga személy szeirnt attól tart, hogy az időből szép lassan kifutnak a brazil rendezők.

-* Adná Isten, hogy ne így legyen, elvégre a múltban a nemzeti válogatottunk öt vb-aranyérmet szerzett, és rájuk, a régi nagyságokra is rossz fényt vetne, ha felsülnénk a rendezéssel.*


*Buffon: megnyerhetjük a bajnokságot** 
*​*
*

*Gianluigi Buffon, a Juventus válogatott kapusa szerint csapata megnyerheti az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságot, de ahhoz továbbra is olyan dühvel, akarattal kell küzdenie, mint ahogyan tette az Internazionale elleni szombati siker alkalmával.*

_*"Ha ezt a szintet fenntartjuk, mi nyerjük a bajnokságot - fogalmazott a hálóőr a Mediaset televízióban, utalva egyben arra, hogy egyébként visszacsúsznak a korábbi szintre, melyet fegyelmezetlenség és felkészületlenség jellemzett. - Az Inter ellen karakteresen, ritmusosan futballoztunk, egy pillanatig sem éreztem úgy, hogy kikaphatunk"*_ - folytatta Buffon, aki a Juve-játékosok közül elsőként mondta ki, hogy a bajnoki címért küzdenek.

*A Juventus szombaton 2-1-re nyert Milánóban, s ezzel továbbra is vezeti a Serie A tabelláját.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 1)

*Elhunyt Albert Flórián*






*Elhunyt Albert Flórián, az egyetlen aranylabdás magyar labdarúgó. Hetvenévesen, hétfő hajnalban érte a halál.*

A gyászhírt klubja, a Ferencváros tudatta az MTI-vel. A közlemény szerint az FTC saját halottjának tekinti egykori futballistáját.
A 75-szörös válogatott Albert Flórián csütörtökön kórházi beavatkozáson esett át: koszorúérműtétet végeztek el nála, amely a pénteki közlés szerint minden komplikációtól mentesen zajlott.
Albert 1959 és 1974 között 351 bajnoki mérkőzésen 256 gólt szerzett a Ferencváros színeiben, a nemzeti csapatban 31-szer volt eredményes, s 1967-ben kapta meg az Aranylabdát.
Az 1960-ban olimpiai, 1964-ben Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes Albert Flórián 2004 óta volt a Nemzet Sportolója.


*Premier League - Továbbra is veretlen és felkerült a harmadik helyre a Newcastle*


*Továbbra is veretlen az idényben, és felkerült a Premier League harmadik helyére a Newcastle. Az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 10. fordulójának hétfő esti zárómérkőzésén:*

*Premier League, 10. forduló:*
*Stoke City-Newcastle United 1-3 (0-2)*
-------------------------------------
*gól:* Jonathan Walters (75., 11-esből), valamint Demba Ba (12., 40., és 11-esből 81.)


*Primera División - A Sevilla elszenvedte első vereségét az idényben*​*A Sevilla az első félidőben és sokáig a másodikban is nyerésre állt a Granadával szemben, mégis veszített, és ezzel elszenvedte első vereségét az idényben. Győzelmével a Garanada felugrott a tabella utolsó előtti helyére. A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának hétfő esti zárómérkőzésén:*

*Primera División, 11. forduló:*
*Sevilla-Granada 1-2 (1-0)*
*-------------------------*
*gól:* Manu del Moral (1.), valamint Alexandre Geijo (79.) és Mikel Rico (90.)


*Szélütést kapott a Milan futballsztárja*

*Szélütéssel kórházban kezelik Antonio Cassanót, az olasz bajnok AC Milan labdarúgóját.*

A 29 éves csatár szombat este, az AS Roma otthonában 3-2-re elveszített bajnoki után, a hazaúton lett rosszul: szédülésre, továbbá látási és beszédproblémákra panaszkodott. Másnap reggel beszállították a milánói klinika neurológiai osztályára, amelyet várhatóan csütörtökön hagyhat majd el.
A csapat jelenleg Fehéroroszországban készül a BATE Boriszov elleni, keddi Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésre, és Massimiliano Allegri vezetőedző elszántan közölte:
"Érte is fogunk játszani, remélhetőleg mihamarabb ismét köztünk lesz."
Adriano Galliani alelnök elégedetten nyilatkozott, miután beszélt Cassanóval:

*"Nyugodt és jókedvű volt, hamar kipiheni magát, és minden rendben lesz."*


*Bajnokok Ligája - Drogba nem játszik a Genk ellen*


*Kézműtéte miatt Didier Drogba, a Chelsea elefántcsontparti labdarúgója kihagyja Genk elleni keddi Bajnokok Ligája-csoportmérkőzést.*

A támadó még a tavalyi világbajnokság előtt "szedte össze" a sérülést, de csak most fekszik kés alá.
Amennyiben a Kékek megnyerik a találkozót, akkor bejutnak a nyolcaddöntőbe.​


* Morten Olsen 2014-ig marad dán kapitány*

*Morten Olsen, a dán labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya két évvel, 2014-ig meghosszabbította jövőre lejáró szerződését - közölte hétfőn a helyi szövetség (DBU).*

A szakvezetői tisztséget 2000 óta betöltő tréner ezzel már ötször újított szerződést a szövetséggel. Olsen egy éve még azt mondta, hogy 2012-ben mindenképpen visszavonul, ám a DBU irányítói és a játékosok a sikeres Európa-bajnoki-selejtezőket követően meggyőzték, hogy maradjon.

_"Nagyon elégedett vagyok, hogy így döntött, nála keresve sem találunk jobb embert erre a posztra"_ - fogalmazott Jim Stjerne Hansen, a szövetség főtitkára.

*A 62 éves Olsen három nagy tornán vezette a nemzeti tizenegyet: a 2002-es és a tavalyi világbajnokságon, továbbá a 2004-es Eb-n. Ő az első dán, aki játékosként és kapitányként is száz válogatott mérkőzésig jutott.*​

*Bajnokok Ligája - A keddi program*​*Kedden további nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportköre.

Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 4. forduló:
A keddi program:
​E csoport:
Valencia (spanyol)-Bayer Leverkusen (német) 20:45 ó
Genk (belga)-Chelsea (angol) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. Chelsea 7 pont, 
2. Bayer Leverkusen 6, 
3. Valencia 2, 
4. Genk 1


F csoport:
Arsenal (angol)-Olympique Marseille (francia) 20:45 ó
Borussia Dortmund (német)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. Arsenal 7 pont, 
2. Olympique Marseille 6, 
3. Olimpiakosz Pireusz 3, 
4. Borussia Dortmund 1


G csoport:
Zenit (orosz)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 18 ó
APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi)-FC Porto (portugál) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. APOEL Nicosia 5 pont, 
2. Zenit 4 (6-5), 
3. FC Porto 4 (4-5), 
4. Sahtar Donyeck 2


H csoport:
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-AC Milan (olasz) 20:45 ó
Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. FC Barcelona 7 pont (9-2), 
2. AC Milan 7 (6-2), 
3. Viktoria Plzen 1 (1-5), 
4. BATE Boriszov 1 (1-8)
​​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*Megrázta a világot a Császár halála*








*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság a teljes magyar Állami sportvezetés mély megrendűléssel értesült Albert Flórián haláláról.*


*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság november 2-án, szerdán, megemlékezik az olimpiai bronzérmes, Aranylabdásról, a Nemzet Sportolójáról a Halottak Napi ünnepségén, a Farkasréti temetőben, 10 órától.*


*A magyar labdarúgás halottjaira emlékezünk*








*A magyar labdarúgás az elmúlt egy évben számos nagyságát veszítette el.*

Egy nappal Mindenszentek előtt pótolhatatlan veszteség érte a magyar-, és az egyetemes labdarúgást:* elhunyt Albert Flórián, a hazai futball történetének egyik legnagyobb alakja.
* 
*November 1-jén, Halottak Napján eltávozott szeretteink mellett rá, és a magyar labdarúgás utóbbi egy évben elhunyt nagyjaira is emlékezünk.
* 
*Albert Flórián (1941-2011. október 31.)*
*Szojka Ferenc (1931-2011. szeptember 18.)*
*Bicskei Bertalan (1944-2011. július 16.)*
*Piski Elemér (1954-2011. április 11.)*
*Emsberger Gyula (1924-2011. március 6.)*
*Solymosi Ernő (1940-2011. február 19.)*
*Szimcsák II László (1936-2011. január 17.)*
*Rottenbiller Ferenc (1921-2010. december 13.)*
*Mathesz Imre (1937-2010. december 6.)*
*Sátori Imre (1937-2010. november 30.)*



*Cassano rosszulléte: további vizsgálatok szükségesek*
2011. 11. 02. 04.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Még mindig kórházban van Antonio Cassano, az AC Milan válogatott labdarúgója.*

Az AS Roma elleni találkozó után hazafelé a repülőúton rosszul lett Antonio Cassano, a fővárosi olasz bajnoki meccset az AS Roma rovására 3-2-re megnyert AC Milan játékosa. Eleinte szórakoztatta a többieket, aztán hirtelen egyensúlyi zavarok léptek fel, beszélni sem tudott, és a hallása is elment. 

Bár a Milánóba történt vasárnap éjjeli megérkezés után haza akart menni, de ezt nem engedélyezte Rodolfo Tavana csapatorvos. A 29 éves játékost neurológusok hétfőn többször megvizsgálták, de továbbra sem tudni, mert képtelenek voltak rájönni, hogy mi lehet a gond a labdarúgóval. Leginkább szélütésre gyanakodnak.

- Nem érdemes és nem is szabad mellébeszélni: *Antonio továbbra sincs jól, ezért szó sem lehet arról, hogy hazatérjen *- mondta el Tavana doktor.


*Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai program*







*Szerdán további nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportköre.
*​*
*
*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 4. forduló: 
A szerdai program:
*​*
*
*A csoport: 
Bayern München (német)-Napoli (olasz) 20:45 ó 
Villarreal (spanyol)-Manchester City (angol) 20:45 ó
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Bayern München 7 pont, *
*2. Napoli 5, *
*3. Manchester City 4, *
*4. Villarreal 0

B csoport: 
Trabzonspor (török)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 20:45 ó 
Internazionale (olasz)-Lille (francia) 20:45 ó 
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Internazionale 6, *
*2. CSZKA Moszkva 4 (7-5), *
*3. Trabzonspor 4 (2-4), *
*4. Lille 2

C csoport: 
Manchester United (angol)-Otelul Galati (román) 20:45 ó 
Benfica (portugál)-FC Basel (svájci) 20:45 ó 
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1. Benfica 7, *
*2. Manchester United 5, *
*3. Basel 4, *
*4. Galati 0

D csoport: 
Olympique Lyon (francia)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 20:45 ó 
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 20:45 ó
*​*
*
*Az állás: *
*1,. Real Madrid 9, *
*2. Ajax 4 (2-3), *
*3. Lyon 4 (2-4), *
*4. Zagreb 0

*​*
*​<CENTER><!-- JavaScript beépítés: xlsport 330X247, 1835900 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=1835900&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=1835900&ord=78675520"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 2)

*A 23-mas Aranylabda - listán 8 jelölt van az FC Barcelona csapatából.*

Nyilvánosságra hozták azt a listát, amelyről kikerül majd a 2011 es aranylabdás. A lista összesen 23 nagyszerü focista nevét tartalmazza, amelyröl a FIFA és a FRANCE FUTBALL december 5-én nevezi meg a 3 döntöst. A gyöztest 2012.január 9.én Zürichben hirdetik ki a FIFA-gálán. 

*A 23 tagú névsor:*
*Abidal (francia) - Barcelona*
*Agüero(argentín) - Menchester City*
*Benzema(francia) - Real Madrid*
*Casillas(spanyol) - Real Madrid*
*Cristiano Ronaldo(portugál) - Real Madrid*
*Dani Alves(brazil) - Barcelona*
*Samuel Eto´o(kameruni) - Mahacskala*
*Fabregas(spanyol) - Barcelona*
*Forlan(uruguayi) - Internacionale*
*Iniesta(spanyol) - Barcelona*
*Messi(argentin) - Barcelona*
*Müller(német) - Bayer München*
*Nani(portugál) - Manchester United*
*Neymar(brasil) - Santos*
*Özil(német) - Real Madrid*
*Pique(spanyol) - Barcelona*
*Rooney(angol) - Manchester United*
*Schweinsteiger(német) - Bayern München*
*Snejder(holland) - Internacionale*
*Suarez(uruguayi) - Liverpool*
*Villa(spanyol) - Barcelona*
*Xavi Alonso(spanyol) - Real Madrid*
*Xavi (spanyol) - Barcelona*


Vajon sikerül a tavalyi gyöztesnek Lionel Messinek az újabb gyözelem?


----------



## Megarocco (2011 November 2)

Azt gondolom a legnagyobb esélyes és ismét övé lesz. L. Messsi tavaly talán nem ő érdemelte volna meg.. de ez szubjektív kicsit


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmény és tabella*








*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 15. fordulójának pénteki eredménye és a tabella:*


*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3-2*


*A forduló további programja:*
*szombat:*


*Budapest Honvéd-Pécsi MFC 15 ó*
*Vasas-Híd - Diósgyőri VTK 15 ó*
*Kecskeméti TE-FGSZ Siófok 16 ó*
*ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 ó*
*Haladás Sopron Bank - DVSC-TEVA 17:30 ó*


*vasárnap:*
*Videoton FC-Újpest FC 16 ó*
*Ferencváros-MVM Paks 18 ó *

*A tabella:*
*1. Győri ETO 15 11 1 3 26-14 34 pont*
*2. DVSC-TEVA 14 10 4 - 29- 9 34*
*3. Budapest Honvéd 14 7 3 4 26-17 24*
*4. Diósgyőri VTK 14 7 3 4 22-17 24*
*5. Videoton FC 14 7 2 5 20-12 23*
*6. Pécsi MFC 14 6 5 3 21-24 23*
*7. Kecskeméti TE 14 6 4 4 24-19 22*
*8. MVM Paks 14 5 5 4 29-30 20*
*9. Vasas-Híd 14 3 7 4 13-16 16*
*10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 15 4 3 8 16-22 15*
*11. Haladás Sopron Bank 14 4 3 7 15-21 15*
_*12. Ferencváros 14 4 2 8 13-15 14*_
*13. Újpest FC 14 4 2 8 20-25 14*
*14. FGSZ Siófok 14 2 7 5 10-13 13*
*15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 14 1 9 4 17-23 12*
*16. ZTE FC 14 - 4 10 12-36 4*


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Albert Flórián-emlékmérkőzés Liechtenstein ellen*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




A Puskás Stadionban lesz a Liechtenstein elleni válogatott meccs*​<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöksége mai ülésén arról határozott, hogy a következő, Liechtenstein elleni válogatott mérkőzésünket a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezik. 

*Az Albert Flórián-emlékmérkőzést ingyen tekinthetik meg a szurkolók. 
*





<SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord=69524417"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



*Bár a november 11-i, Liechtenstein elleni barátságos meccs helyszíne eredetileg a székesfehérvári Sóstói Stadion lett volna, az MLSZ elnöksége ma arról határozott, hogy a találkozó Albert Flórián-emlékmérkőzés lesz, és a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezik meg. *

A választás azért esett az új helyszínre, hogy a magyar futballtörténelem első számú szentélyében tiszteleghessünk Albert Flórián legendás pályafutása előtt. 

Az elnökség döntésében kiemelte: a vasárnap elhunyt Albert Flórián a magyar labdarúgás egyik legnagyobb alakja volt, ezért indokolt, hogy a Puskás-stadionban búcsúzzon tőle a hazai futballtársadalom. A mérkőzés és annak felvezetése a Császár páratlan pályafutására való emlékezés jegyében telik, *az MLSZ mindent megtesz annak érdekében, hogy méltóképpen búcsúzzon el Magyarország egyetlen aranylabdás futballistájától. 
*
*Döntés született arról is, hogy ingyenes lesz a mérkőzésre a belépés. *

Az elnökség hálás a szurkolóknak, akik az Eb-selejtezők során az idei mindhárom hazai mérkőzésen telt házzal segítették a nemzeti tizenegyet.

* Az MLSZ, az eddigi támogatást megköszönve, most is arra kéri a magyar futball barátait, hogy telt házas mérkőzésen búcsúzzunk Albert Flóriántól és a 19 ponttal zárt selejtező sorozattól. 

*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Warnock edző börtönt javasol*
2011. 11. 05. 07.03

<RIGHT>
*



*


*Neil Warnock, a Queens Park Rangers edzője azt javasolja, hogy a renitens drukkereket azonnal küldjék börtönbe.*

Az angol QPR mestere, Neil Warnock rendhagyó ötlettel állt elő. 
Kijelentette, hogy az igen fegyelmezetlen drukkerekkel ne bánjanak többé kesztyűs kézzel, hanem - például rasszista megjegyzésekért - még a lelátón vegyék őket őrizetbe, és küldjék börtönbe. 

*- Csak sokkal szigorúbb bírói gyakorlattal lehet rendet teremteni, hiszen a játékosokat is befolyásolja, milyen tartalmú szövegeket skandálnak küzdelem közben a nézők. *


*Ronaldo: megvan a századik!*








*Szerda este francia gyepen, az Olympique Lyon elleni BL-meccsen Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) bevágta a 99. és a 100. gólját is a spanyol együttes színeiben.*

*Egyedül vette hátára a BL-csoportkör negyedik fordulójában a Real Madridot Cristiano Ronaldo. *
Az Olympique Lyon otthonában előbb szabadrúgásból, majd 11-esből is betalált Ronaldo. E két találattal nyert a Real, a portugál klasszis pedig a 99. és 100. gólját szerezte a spanyolok színeiben tétmérkőzéseken. 
- Nem hittem, hogy 105 tétmérkőzésen, azaz ilyen hamar megszerzem a száz gólt - nyilatkozta Ronaldo. - Sikerült, de annak még jobban örülök, hogy ezzel az idegenbeli diadallal már a legjobb 16 közé kerültünk a BL-ben. 
Hozzátette, mindezt José Mourinho edzőnek köszöni, mert igazán példás az együttműködésük. 
- Mivel a spanyol bajnokságban tíz meccsen 25 pontot szereztünk, és éllovasok vagyunk, ez az őszöm eddig tökéletes volt - tette hozzá Ronaldo. 
* 

*A BL 32-es csoportkör 4. fordulója: *


*A-csoport: *
*Bayern München-SSC Napoli 3-2, *
*Villarreal-Manchester City 0-3 *


*B-csoport: *
*Trabzonspor-CSZKA Moszkva 0-0, *
*Inter-Lille 2-1 *


*C-csoport: *
*Manchester United-Galati 2-0, *
*Benfica-Basel 1-1 *


*D-csoport: *
*Lyon-Real Madrid 0-2, *
*Ajax-Dinamo Zagreb 4-0 *


*E-csoport: *
*Valencia-Leverkusen 3-1, *
*Genk-Chelsea 1-1 *


*F-csoport:*
*Arsenal-Marseille 0-0, *
*Dortmund-Olympiacos 1-0 *


*G-csoport:*
*Zenit Szentpétervár-Sahtar 1-0, *
*APOEL-Porto 2-1 *


*H-csoport: *
*BATE Boriszov-AC Milan 1-1, *
*Viktória Plzen-Barcelona 0-4 *



*Újabb öt évig Völler a Leverkusen sportigazgatója*

*Öt évvel, 2017-ig meghosszabbította sportigazgatói szerződését a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban jelenleg nyolcadik Bayer Leverkusennél Rudi Völler.*

"Kis megszakításokkal 15 éve kötődöm a Leverkusenhez, jól érzem magam itt, szép sikereket értünk el. A sportban mindig előre kell tekinteni ahhoz, hogy a jövőben is érdemi munkát lehessen végezni. Már most az elkövetkező évek csapatát építjük" - indokolta újabb elköteleződését az 1990-ben játékosként világbajnok Völler.
Wolfgang Holzha:user klubelnök a folytonosságot kiemelve üdvözölte az együttműködés megnyújtását, egyúttal jelezte, hogy az egyesület története során kiharcolt öt második hely után jó lenne most már bajnoki címet is nyerni.

*Az 51 éves Völler 1996-ban fejezte be játékos-pályafutását, éppen a Leverkusenben. Először 1997-től 2000-ig volt sportigazgatója utolsó klubjának, 2005 óta pedig ismét ezt a pozíciót tölti be.*



*Két hét múlva tér vissza a szívműtéten átesett Harry Redknapp*


*Nagyjából két hét múlva áll ismét munkába Harry Redknapp, a Tottenham Hotspur labdarúgócsapatának szívműtéten átesett vezetőedzője.*

A 64 éves tréneren szerdán végeztek el koszorúér-tágító beavatkozást, emiatt nem utazott el csapatával Oroszországba, a Rubin Kazany elleni, csütörtöki Európa Liga-mérkőzésre.

*"Nem volt infarktusom, egyszerűen azért került sor a műtétre, mert a szakemberek koszorúér-kezelést javasoltak. Jól érzem magam, itt a környezetemben mindenki azzal biztat, hogy hamarosan jobban leszek, mint valaha. Imádom a futballt, egyáltalán nem tervezem a visszavonulást" *

*Vezetőedzője nélkül a Tottenham 1-0-s vereséget szenvedett Kazanyban.*


*Az ítéletidő miatt elmarad a Genoa-Internazionale bajnoki*

*Az ítéletidő és a hirtelen kialakult áradások miatt elmarad vasárnap délben az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójában a Genoa-Internazionale mérkőzés.*

A város közlekedése megbénult, bizonyos kerületek járhatatlanok, a hatóságok szükségállapotot hirdettek ki, a Luigi Ferraris Stadionban pedig magasan áll a víz.
A jelentések szerint a katasztrófának eddig hét halálos áldozata van.
A tűzoltók az összes érintett területen megszakították az áram- és gázszolgáltatást tűzvésztől tartva. A mentők eltűntek után kutatnak kutyás járőrökkel. A teljesen elöntött pályaudvaron egy vonatszerelvényt menedékhellyé alakítottak.
Az előrejelzések szerint a folyamatos esőzés miatt újabb árhullám várható a Bisagnón a következő órákban. A mentők és a tűzoltók a szomszédos Lombardiából és Piemontéból kapnak erősítést. A hatóságok fokozott óvatosságra intették Genova alacsonyabb fekvésű negyedeinek lakóit.

*A Genoa a kilencedik forduló után a 11., míg az Internazionale a 17. a húszcsapatos olasz pontvadászatban.*


*EURO-2012 - A német játékosoknak 300 ezer eurót ér az arany*

*A német labdarúgó-válogatott játékosai fejenként 300 ezer euróval gazdagodnak, amennyiben megnyerik a jövő évi ukrán-lengyel közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságot.*

Ilyen magas összegű prémiumot csak a 2006-os, hazai rendezésű világbajnokságon "dobtak" fel a német futballistáknak.
Ugyanakkor a Nationalelf tagjai egyetlen cent jutalmat sem kapnak, ha már a csoportkörben búcsúznak a kontinensviadalon. Prémium a negyeddöntőbe jutástól jár, ami 50 ezer eurót jelent Philipp Lahméknak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

cicamica1988 írta:


> *A 23-mas Aranylabda - listán 8 jelölt van az FC Barcelona csapatából.*
> 
> Nyilvánosságra hozták azt a listát, amelyről kikerül majd a 2011 es aranylabdás. A lista összesen 23 nagyszerü focista nevét tartalmazza, amelyröl a FIFA és a FRANCE FUTBALL december 5-én nevezi meg a 3 döntöst. A gyöztest 2012.január 9.én Zürichben hirdetik ki a FIFA-gálán.
> 
> ...


 

Szia Cicamica!

És ehez mit szólsz? 
Sztem azért ez is szép siker...

No,hogy ki lesz az aranylabdás az valoban még nyitott kérdés...,de az viszont biztos...,hogy *Cristiano Ronaldo átvette az Aranycipőt* 
tegnap ünnepélyes keretek között a spanyol fővárosban a Real Madrid portugál futballistája.

*"Boldogan elcserélném a Bajnokok Ligája vagy a bajnoki pontvadászat első helyére" -* mondta a 26 éves támadó, aki az előző szezonban negyven gólt szerzett a Primera Divisiónban.

*Csak emlékeztetőül:*
Egy évvel korábban, a *2009/2010*-es idényben *Lionel Messi*, az *FC Barcelona* argentin légiósa szerezte a legtöbb gólt *(34).*

A pénteki ceremónián megjelent *Alfredo di Stéfano, **a Real Madrid* tiszteletbeli elnöke és *Eusebio, minden idők egyik legjobb portugál játékosa.*

*Ronaldo másodszor nyerte el az Aranycipőt, első alkalommal a 2007/08-as szezonban a Manchester United *játékosaként érdemelte ki, miután *31-szer* volt eredményes a* Premier League-ben.*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 November 5)

TH6777 írta:


> Szia Cicamica!
> 
> És ehez mit szólsz?
> Sztem azért ez is szép siker...
> ...


 
Szia TH6777! 

Hát Cristianohoz mit szólok? inkább semmit. Elismerem hogy nagyon jó focista, de nem veltekedem azon hogy egyesek szerint ö a legjobb. A játékát szeretem, vannak zseniális megmozdulásai a pályán, meg hát tudod azok a Cristiano féle szabadrúgások. Amióta elhagyta a vörös ördögöket nem nagyon nézem öt a Realvan, nem szeretem a spanyol ligát. 
Ami az aranylabdát illeti jó lenne ha végre Xavi kapná, ö megérdemelné, mert szerintem ö tényleg jól játszik, annak ellenére hogy nem termel gólokat. Messi sem mindenható kell neki egy középpályás aki osztogatja elöre a labdákat, amit ö szépen beheyez a kapuba. Na és Xavi ezt csinálja, ezért adnám neki.
Te kinek adnád?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Szia TH6777!
> 
> Hát Cristianohoz mit szólok? inkább semmit. Elismerem hogy nagyon jó focista, de nem veltekedem azon hogy egyesek szerint ö a legjobb. A játékát szeretem, vannak zseniális megmozdulásai a pályán, meg hát tudod azok a Cristiano féle szabadrúgások. Amióta elhagyta a vörös ördögöket nem nagyon nézem öt a Realvan, nem szeretem a spanyol ligát.
> Ami az aranylabdát illeti jó lenne ha végre Xavi kapná, ö megérdemelné, mert szerintem ö tényleg jól játszik, annak ellenére hogy nem termel gólokat. Messi sem mindenható kell neki egy középpályás aki osztogatja elöre a labdákat, amit ö szépen beheyez a kapuba. Na és Xavi ezt csinálja, ezért adnám neki.
> Te kinek adnád?


 
Szia Cicamica!

No sztem az a nagy büdös helyzet..., hogy megint Messi az esélyes...,de azért valjuk be..., Xavi és Iniesta is jók voltak...,igaz nem emelkedtek ki annyira az egész szezonban...,mint Cristiano aki viszont csak egy spanyol kupát nyert...
és azért az a véleményem...,hogy biza Xavinak...,vagy Iniestának adnám idén az Aranylabdát....ezzel kárpótolva őket a tavalyi év miatt..., amikor is ugye jogtalanul másnak adták ezt a címet... amit a kettőjük között kellett volna eldönteni...,és mint tudjuk..., ha akkor is Messinek adták amikor nem neki kellett volna..., akkor egy olyan évbe amikor neki kell tuti..., hogy nem fogja más megkapni...
Meglátjuk...nem rajtunk áll vagy bukik...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*





Albert Flóriánt vasárnap 12 órakor az Óbudai temetőben helyezik végső nyugalomra.

​​*

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 11. 06. 05.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 15. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*​ 


*Budapest Honvéd-Pécsi MFC 1-1*
*Vasas-Híd - Diósgyőri VTK 2-3*
*Kecskeméti TE-FGSZ Siófok 3-2*
*ZTE FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 1-1*
*Haladás Sopron Bank - DVSC-TEVA 0-1*​

​*pénteken játszották:*
*Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3-2*​ 
*A forduló további programja:*
*késöbb:*​ 
*Videoton FC-Újpest FC 16 ó*
*Ferencváros-MVM Paks 18 ó *​

​*A tabella:*
*1. DVSC-TEVA 15 11 4 - 30- 9 37 pont*
*2. Győri ETO 15 11 1 3 26-14 34*
*3. Diósgyőri VTK 15 8 3 4 25-19 27*
*4. Budapest Honvéd 15 7 4 4 27-18 25*
*5. Kecskeméti TE 15 7 4 4 27-21 25*
*6. Pécsi MFC 15 6 6 3 22-25 24*
*7. Videoton FC 14 7 2 5 20-12 23*
*8. MVM Paks 14 5 5 4 29-30 20*
*9. Vasas-Híd 15 3 7 5 15-19 16*
*10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 15 4 3 8 16-22 15*
*11. Haladás Sopron Bank 15 4 3 8 15-22 15*
_*12. Ferencváros 14 4 2 8 13-15 14*_
*13. Újpest FC 14 4 2 8 20-25 14*
*14. FGSZ Siófok 15 2 7 6 12-16 13*
*15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 15 1 10 4 18-24 13*
*16. ZTE FC 15 - 5 10 13-37 5*​



*Messi: Sokat javult a Real Madrid!*​ 



 

*Lionel Messi, az FC Barcelona argentin játékosa megállapította, hogy erősen feljött, fejlődött a Real Madrid.*​ 

Nem tévedünk túl nagyot, ha ezt állítjuk: bizony már jelent valamit, ha Lionel Messi is dicséri a Real Madridot. 
- Számomra egyértelmű, hogy nyáron nagyszerű labdarúgókat vásárolt meg a Real Madrid - nyilatkozta Messi. - Ez egy dolog, a további megállapításom az, hogy a friss szerzeményekkel előrébb jár már legutóbbi önmagához képest a csapatjátékban, a kreativitásában óriásit javult a fővárosi együttes.​ 
Bár Messi az ebből következő (jogos!) félelmeiről nem szólt, de az apró termetű játékos elemzéséből kiderült, hogy jó lesz vigyáznia a katalán együttesnek, ha a nagy rivális az útjába kerül. Márpedig decemberben az útjukba kerül.​ 

*Del Piero biztosan nem vonul vissza a szezon végén*​ 
*Alessandro Del Piero nem fejezi be pályafutását a mostani szezon végén, annak ellenére sem, hogy a Juventus labdarúgócsapatának elnöke októberben kijelentette, a legendás futballistának ez lesz utolsó idénye a klubnál.*​ 
"Mit fogok csinálni június 30-a után? Játszani fogok, egyértelmű!" - nyilatkozta a 37. születésnapját jövő szerdán ünneplő Del Piero a Rai 1 csatornának.
A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes, világbajnok, többszörös olasz bajnok csatár arra a kérdésre nem tudott válaszolni, hogy hol képzeli a jövőjét.​ 
*"Meglátjuk, mi lesz majd. Most azonban csak a jelenlegi idényre koncentrálok, egyelőre semmi más nem foglalkoztat"* - nyilatkozta.​ 
*Del Piero 18 éve megszakítás nélkül a Juventus színeiben szerepel, még akkor sem hagyta el az együttest, amikor azt 2006-ban, a bundabotrány miatt a másodosztályba sorolták.*​ 
Ő a klub történetének rekordere a lejátszott mérkőzések és a gólok számát tekintve, ezen kívül nyolcszor nyert bajnoki címet a gárdával, egyszer pedig a Bajnokok Ligájában is a csúcsra ért. Öt éve, a németországi világbajnokságon aranyérmes lett az olasz válogatottal.​ 

*Primera División - A Valencia idegenben 2-0-ra legyőzte a Levantét*​ 
*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 12. fordulójának szombat késő esti mérkőzésén:*​

*Primera División, 12. forduló:*
*Levante-Valencia 0-2 (0-1)*
*--------------------------*
*gól: *Javi Venta (öngól, 31.), A. "Tino" Costa (50.)​ 

*Serie A - Nyert a Roma 2-0-ra*​ 
*Az AS Roma kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Novara vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 
*Serie A, 11. forduló:*
*Novara-AS Roma 0-2 (0-0)*
------------------------
*gól:* Krkic (73.), Osvaldo (76.)​ 

*Premier League - A Manchester City 3-2-re legyőzte Queens Park Rangerst*​​ 
*A Queens Park Rangers hazai pályán szenvedett vereséget a listavezető Manchester Citytől az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 
*Premier League, 11. forduló:*
*Queens Park Rangers-Manchester City 2-3 (1-1)*
*---------------------------------------------*
*g:* Bothroyd (28.), Helguson (69.), illetve Dzeko (43.), Silva (52.), Y. Toure (74.)​ 

*Bundesliga - Simán nyert a címvédő Dortmund*​ 
*A címvédő Borussia Dortmund hazai környezetben rendkívül magabiztosan 5-1-re nyert a Wolfsburg ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 12. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​

A nap hőse Claudio Pizarro volt: a Werder Bremen támadója mesterhármassal segítette csapatát a Köln elleni 3-2-re megnyert hazai összecsapáson, amelyen a vendégek a félidőben már két góllal vezettek.​ 

*Bundesliga, 12. forduló:*
*Borussia Dortmund-VfL Wolfsburg 5-1 (2-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*gól:* Götze (12., 78.), Kagawa (45.), Bender (61.), Lewandowski (67.), illetve Hleb (60.)​ 
*Werder Bremen-1. FC Köln 3-2 (0-2)*
*----------------------------------*
*g:* Pizarro (49., 54., 86. a másodikat 11-esből), illetve Clemens (3.), Podolski (45.)
*kiállítva:* Sereno (53., 1. FC Köln)​ 
*1. FC Nürnberg-SC Freiburg 1-2 (1-1)*
*------------------------------------*
*g:* Frantz (32.), illetve Rosenthal (35.), Cissé (93., 11-esből)​ 
*1899 Hoffenheim-1. FC Kaiserslautern 1-1 (1-0)*
*----------------------------------------------*
*g:* Ibisevic (33.), illetve Kouemaha (73.)​ 
*Hertha BSC-Borussia Mönchengladbach 1-2 (1-1)*
*---------------------------------------------*
*g:* Ramos (18.), illetve Reus (33., 55.)​ 
*később:*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Hamburger SV 18:30 ó*​ 
*pénteken játszották:*
*FSV Mainz 05-VfB Stuttgart 3-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*g:* Ujah (53., 64.), Ivanschitz (60., 11-esből), illetve Cacau (50.)
*kiállítva:* Polanski (83., Mainz)​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Hannover 96-FC Schalke 04 15:30*
*FC Augsburg-Bayern München 17:30*​


*Premier League - Megőrizte veretlenségét a Newcastle*​ 
*A Newcastle United hazai környezetben 2-1-re legyőzte az Everton együttesét az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén, ezzel továbbra is veretlen.*​ 

*Premier League, 11. forduló:*
*Newcastle United-Everton 2-1 (2-1)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Heitinga (12., öngól), Taylor (29.), illetve Rodwell (45.)​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Wigan Athletic 14:30 ó*
*Bolton Wanderers-Stoke City 16*
*Fulham-Tottenham Hotspur 17*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Labdarúgó NB II - Eredmények*
2011. 11. 06. 15.30

 <RIGHT> 



*


A labdarúgó NB II 12. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján: 
*​*
*

*Ness Hungary NB II, 12. forduló:
*​*
*
*Nyugati csoport:
MVM Paks II-Baja 2-1 (1-0)
BKV Előre-Videoton FC II 0-1 (0-0)
*​*
*
*szombaton játszották: 
Gyirmót-Budaörs 5-3 (4-1)
FC Tatabánya-Veszprém 0-0
MTK Budapest-Soproni Vasutas 4-0 (0-0)
Dunaújváros-Ferencváros II 0-3 (0-1)
Kozármisleny-Szigetszentmiklós 2-1 (1-0)
Ajka-Győri ETO FC II 3-1 (1-0)
*​*
*
*Az élcsoport: *
*1. MTK Budapest 33 pont, *
*2. Gyirmót 25, *
*3. Kozármisleny 25

Keleti csoport:
Balmazújváros-REAC 2-3 (0-1)
Mezőkövesd-Budapest Honvéd II 3-0
DVSC-TEVA II - Cegléd 0-0
*​*
*
*szombaton játszották: 
Dunakanyar-Vác - Szeged 2-1 (1-0)
Nyíregyháza Spartacus-Szolnoki MÁV FC 1-4 (1-2)
Békéscsaba-Újpest FC II 0-0
Orosháza-Kazincbarcika 4-1 (2-0)
Eger-Vecsés 3-1 (1-0)
*​*
*
*Az élcsoport: *
*1. Szolnoki MÁV FC 27 pont, *
*2. Békéscsaba 24, *
*3. Cegléd 23

*​*
*


*Messi élete végéig a Barcelonában marad*
2011. 11. 06. 16.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Lionel Messi bejelentette, hogy pályafutása végeztéig az FC Barcelonában kergeti a labdát.*


A 24 éves argentin játékos ugyanis bejelentette, hogy mindenképpen a katalán együttesben, az FC Barcelonában fejezi be a pályafutását. 
- Örökké itt, ennél a klubnál maradok - nyilatkozta a dél-amerikai futballista. - Két esetben történhet ez másként. Vagy ha úgy érzem, hogy már nem vagyok kellő hasznára a csapatnak, vagy amennyiben az edzőm mondja azt, hogy nem ütöm meg az elvárt, kellő mértéket. Akkor tényleg vége számomra a Barcelona-kapcsolatnak.

*Messiről meg lehetne formázni a klubhűség szobrát.* 


*Megvan Ramos igazi helye?*
2011. 11. 06.







*Remekül játszik Sergio Ramos középhátvédet a Real Madridban.*


Az élet hozta így, azaz a kényszer vitte rá José Mourinhót arra, hogy Sergio Ramosszal középhátvédet játszasson. 

Történt, hogy mostanság Ricardo Carvalho nem léphet pályára a spanyolok kiváló együttesében, ezért aztán Mourinho nem is tehetett mást mint hogy a hosszú hajú védőt hozta be középre. 
- Ez egy igen helyes döntése volt - vélekedett Jorge Valdano, a Real Madrid korábbi sportigazgatója. - Ramos pompásan oldja meg a mostani feladatát is, bár nem tudom, mi lesz, ha egyszer Carvalho visszatér? 
*Ramos megint jobbhátvédet játszik..? De ezt a feladványt Mourinho majd megoldja, hiszen éppen elég rátermett szakember. *


*Jól sikerült Cassano műtétje*
2011. 11. 06.







*Úgy tűnik, túlvan a nehezén Antonio Cassano, az AC Milan labdarúgója.Megműtötték a szívét.*

*Mintegy 35 perces szívműtéten esett keresztül Antonio Cassano, az AC Milan válogatott játékosa. *
A 29 éves labdarúgót Mario Carminati szívspecialista professzor kése hozta rendbe - reméljük, végleg rendbe hozta! -Milánóban. Legalább is Rodolfo Cavani, a Milan csapatorvosa azt mondta, hogy félelemre semmi ok. 
*- Magam is részt vettem a sebészi beavatkozáson - nyilatkozta Cavani. - Igazán szakavatott kezekben volt Cassano.* 

*Felépülése öt vagy hat hónapot vesz igénybe, aztán meglátjuk, mit hoz a jövője. 
*​*
*


*Katari klub nyerte az ázsiai Bajnokok Ligáját*

*A katari Al Szadd nyerte meg az ázsiai labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligáját.*

A dohai együttes a szombati döntőben *4-2-re győzött 11-esekkel a dél-koreai Dzseonbuk Motors ellen.*

A* 41 805 néző* előtt rendezett találkozó 120 perc után 2-2-re állt.
Az esélyesebb dél-koreai gárda elleni sikerrel az Al Szadd *1,5 millió dollárt *is nyert, s biztosította helyét a decemberi klub-világbajnokságon, Japánban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 8)

*Magyar válogatott - Egervári Sándor nem szűkíti keretét*





*


Egervári Sándor, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya úgy döntött, nem szűkíti keretét, vagyis 24 játékossal készül az év utolsó két mérkőzésére, a liechtensteiniek elleni, pénteki, illetve a lengyelekkel szembeni, jövő keddi összecsapásra.
*​*
*

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) honlapja arról számolt be, hogy a keret tagjai hétfő délután már edzettek, ám több külföldön játszó futballista - így Laczkó Zsolt, Feczesin Róbert, Koman Vladimir, Bogdán Ádám, Vanczák Vilmos és Korcsmár Zsolt - csak később csatlakozik az együtteshez.
A már jelenlévők közül ketten bajlódnak apró sérüléssel, Lipták Zoltán és Hajnal Tamás ezért a tréning időpontjában kezelésen vett részt, de várhatóan a keddi foglalkozáson már ők is csatlakozhatnak a többiekhez.

*A magyar válogatott kerete:
*​*
*
*kapusok:
Király Gábor (1860 München), Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers), Csernyánszki Norbert (MVM Paks)
*​*
*
*védők:
Vanczák Vilmos (Sion), Varga József (DVSC-TEVA), Lipták Zoltán (Újpest FC), Kádár Tamás (Newcastle United), Juhász Roland (Anderlecht), Lázár Pál (Samsunspor), Korcsmár Zsolt (Brann Bergen), Laczkó Zsolt (Sampdoria)
*

*középpályások:
Elek Ákos (Videoton FC), Czvitkovics Péter (Kortrijk), Vadócz Krisztián (NEC Nijmegen), Stieber Zoltán (Mainz), Koman Vladimir (Sampdoria), Dzsudzsák Balázs (Anzsi Mahacskala), Hajnal Tamás (VfB Stuttgart), Tőzsér Dániel (Racing Genk), Gera Zoltán (West Bromwich Albion), Sándor György (Videoton FC)
*​*
**csatárok:
Feczesin Róbert (Brescia), Priskin Tamás (Ipswich Town), Németh Krisztián (MTK)

*
 
*Beckham hátfájdalmakkal küzd*
2011. 11. 08.

*



*


*David Beckham kellemetlen hátfájdalmakkal küzd, mégis vállalta a játékot a New York Red Bulls ellen ( 2 - 1 ).
 *
 Olyan elégedett a klub vezetőivel és a menedzseléssel, hogy fájdalmai sem akadályozzák meg abban, hogy az egyesületért küzdjön.

*- Ahogyan itt a csapattal és a játékosokkal bánnak és ahogyan gondoskodnak rólunk, az a legjobb a klubnál. Tartozunk nekik annyival, hogy megnyerjük a bajnokságot. - nyilatkozott a szupersztár.*

*A Galaxy edzője Bruce Arena is elégedett Beckhammel.
- David inspirálja a csapatot. Tudom, hogy fájdalmai ellenére is számíthatok rá. - mondta*

*A Galaxy november 20.-án játszik bajnoki döntőt a Salt Lake Cityvel*


*Forza Cassano! - egy nemes gesztus*








*A Real Madrid valamennyi játékosa gyors gyógyulást kívánt Antonio Cassanónak. A múlt héten szívműtéten átesett Antonio Cassano (AC Milan) egészen meghatódott. *

A milánóiak 29 éves válogatott játékosa a sajtó útján postázta vissza jókívánságait a Real Madrid futballistáinak. 

*A spanyol királyi gárda labdarúgói az Osasuna elleni 7-1-es bajnokin a mezükre ezt írták:* *"Forza Cassano", azaz húzz bele vagy rajta Cassano! *

*- Olvastam a mezüzenetet, nagyon jól esett, hiszen gondoltak rám, tudták, hogy valamikor én is futballoztam a Real Madridban. Köszönöm hát José Mourinho edzőnek, hiszen tudom, hogy ő találta ki ezt a jókívánságot - mondta Cassano, aki Genovában piheni ki a műtétje fáradalmait. 
*​*
*

*Mindenki eladó a mexikói América futballcsapatánál*​*Az összes játékosát átadólistára tette a mexikói América labdarúgócsapatának vezetősége.*
*A klub elöljárói azt követően határoztak így, hogy az együttes csak az utolsó előtti helyen végzett a bajnokság nyitószakaszában.*

*"Az igazgatóság az eredmények alakulásának elemzése után úgy döntött, hogy bármelyik játékos eligazolhat"* - áll a klub honlapján megjelent közleményben.

*Az América a legeredményesebb mexikói futballegylet 14 bajnoki címmel és nyolc nemzetközi kupadiadallal.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Ligakupa - Gólzáporos meccsen nyert a Debrecen*
2011. 11. 09. 00.08​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A bajnokságban veretlenül listavezető Debrecen hazai pályán 5-4-re nyert a Vasas ellen a labdarúgó Ligakupa 5. fordulójának keddi játéknapján, így eddig ebben a sorozatban sem talált még legyőzőre.*​ 


*Ligakupa, 5. forduló:*​ 
*E csoport: *
*DVSC-TEVA - Vasas-Híd 5-4 (3-0)*​

​*Az állás: *
*1. DVSC-TEVA 13 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. DVTK 7/4, *
*3. Vasas-Híd 3/5, *
*4. Mezőkövesd 1/4*​ 

*Korábban:*
*B csoport:*
*BFC Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-0 (0-0)*​


*Az állás: *
*1. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. Pécsi MFC 7/4 (8-4), *
*3. BFC Siófok 7/5 (5-6), *
*4. Ferencváros 1/4*​ 



*Ibrahimovic az év futballistája Svédországban*​ 

*Zlatan Ibrahimovicot, az AC Milan labdarúgóját választották Svédországban az Év játékosának.*​

A 30 éves futballista pályafutása során hatodik alkalommal érdemelte ki az elismerést, először 2005-ben diadalmaskodott, majd 2007-ben újra, azóta pedig sorozatban négyszer. A díjat hétfő este, a Stockholmban rendezett gálán vette át a milánói piros-feketékkel a legutóbbi szezonban bajnok csatár.
*A nőknél Lotta Schelin, az Olympique Lyon világbajnoki bronzérmes játékosa nyert.*​ 


*Eb-pótselejtező - Bizonytalanná vált Petr Cech játéka*​ 
*Elképzelhető, hogy nem Petr Cech védi majd a cseh labdarúgó-válogatott kapuját a Montenegró elleni Európa-bajnoki pótselejtezős párharc pénteki és jövő keddi mérkőzésein, a Chelsea hálóőre ugyanis orrcsonttörést szenvedett.*​

A 29 éves játékos múlt szombaton, a Blackburn Rovers otthonában 1-0-ra megnyert bajnoki összecsapáson szenvedte el a sérülést, s Michal Bilek szövetségi kapitány szerint egyelőre bizonytalan, hogy játszhat-e a sorsdöntő találkozókon.
"Egy ehhez hasonló sérüléssel problémás futballozni, különösen egy kapus esetében" - nyilatkozta a szakember. "Olaszországból hozatunk egy speciális maszkot a számára. Meglátjuk, az mennyit segít, s azt, hogy ki áll majd a kapuban, csak ezután döntöm el."
A világ egyik legjobb hálóőrének tartott Cech 2006 októberében - szintén játék közben - koponyatörést szenvedett, felépülése óta speciális fejvédőben lép pályára.​ 
*A csehek pénteken Prágában fogadják Montenegró legjobbjait, a visszavágóra jövő kedden, Podgoricában kerül sor, s a párharc győztese vehet részt a jövő évi lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Eb-n. *​ 
*Ha Cech nem játszhat, valószínűleg Jaroslav Drobny, a Hamburg légiósa őrzi majd a csehek kapuját.*​ 


*Eb-pótselejtező - Újabb hiányzó az ír csapatban*​ 

*Felesége bármelyik pillanatban szülhet, ezért biztosan kihagyja pénteken az ír labdarúgó-válogatott észtek elleni Európa-bajnoki pótselejtezős párharcának első mérkőzését Leon Best.*​ 
A Newcastle United csatárának tallinni szereplése eleve kérdéses volt, mert múlt szombaton, az Everton elleni angol bajnokin ágyék- és lábujjsérülést szenvedett, a mostani helyzetben pedig inkább a család első gyermekét váró felesége mellett szeretne maradni.
Giovanni Trapattoni szövetségi kapitány megértő volt, és jelezte, a november 15-i, dublini visszavágón már számít Bestre.
Mellette Liam Lawrence és Shane Long sérült, Kevin Doyle pedig eltiltását tölti.​ 
*A párharc győztese vehet részt a jövő évi lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű kontinensviadalon.*​ 

*Venezuelában futsalmeccs közben lelőttek egy bírót*​ 

*Meccs közben lelőttek egy futsalbírót Venezuelában.*
*A 42 éves Timoleón Castillo támadója egy gólöröm során futott a pályára, majd három lövést adott le sípmester fejére. *
*Az áldozat a kórházban halt bele sérüléseibe.*
Helyi sajtóértesülések szerint a bíró az esetet megelőzően éles szóváltásba keveredett egy ismeretlen személlyel, vélhetően a tettessel, miután nem engedélyezte egy játékos pályára lépését.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 11)

*Kísérletezésre is lehetőség lesz Liechtenstein ellen*
*2011. 11. 11. 00.30*​ 
*<RIGHT>*
*A válogatott tegnap délutáni edzése előtt Egervári Sándor és Gera Zoltán tartott sajtótájékoztatót Telkiben.*​

A szövetségi kapitány kiemelte: a keretből mindenki egészségesen várja az előttünk álló két mérkőzést, és bár mind a huszonnégy játékos szerepeltetésére nem lesz lehetőség, szeretne minél több futballistának lehetőséget adni a bizonyításra.
_http://www.mlsz.hu/uploads/frontend/images/egervaris-sajtta1j.jpg- Érdekes két mérkőzés elé nézünk, ezúttal bővebb kerettel készültünk a meccsekre, mint korábban bármikor. Most lehetőség lesz a kísérletezésre, szeretnénk a megszokottnál több játékost szerepeltetni, több cserét is végrehajtani a mérkőzéseken, valamint megadni a lehetőséget az újonnan meghívott futballistáknak. Fontos, hogy bölcsebbek legyünk a vb-selejtezők előtt, de azt is ki kell emelni, hogy mindkét mérkőzésen elsősorban a győzelmet tartjuk szem előtt_ - mondta Egervári Sándor.

A szövetségi kapitány elárulta: _Kádár Tamással_ és a sérülése után nemrégiben visszatérő _Gera Zoltánnal _kezdőként számol pénteken, valamint _Németh Krisztiánnak_ is lehetőséget ad a bizonyításra a találkozón.​ 
*- A pénteki meccsnek mi vagyunk az esélyesei, de az esélyességet érvényre is kell juttatni.*​ 
_Felvételről megnéztük a liechtensteiniek utolsó két mérkőzését, a litvánok elleni győzelmüket, valamint a skótok elleni egygólos vereségüket, és a játékosok is láthatták, hogy nem kezdők ellen lépünk pályára, egészen biztosan nem lesz könnyű dolgunk. Mindenképpen plusz motivációt jelent a futballisták számára, hogy *Albert Flórián emlékmérkőzésén,* telt ház előtt szerepelnek. _​ 
_*Flóri halálával a magyar labdarúgás egyik legnagyobb legendája távozott, és mi nemcsak győzelemmel, hanem jó játékkal is szeretnénk búcsúzni tőle*_- tette hozzá a szövetségi kapitány.​ 
*A holnapi mérkőzésen nálunk senki sem szerepel a Császár korábbi állandó mezszámában, 9-esben, a csapat többek között ezzel is tiszteleg az egyetlen magyar aranylabdás labdarúgó emléke előtt.*​ 
*

*

Gera Zoltán elmondta: öthónapos kihagyása után egészségi állapota már tökéletes, kilencven percet azonban valószínűleg még nem tud végigjátszani pénteken.
_- Az edzések már nem okoznak gondot, de a meccshiányt még érzem, csak a mérkőzések adják meg azt a terhelést, ami szükséges a formába lendüléshez. Kilencven percet még nem biztos, hogy végig tudok játszani, a kapitány látni fogja, ha eljön az a pont, amikor le kell hozni a pályáról _- mondta a válogatott csapatkapitánya.
A támadó hozzátette: Angliában nem láthatta az elmúlt hónapokban a válogatott mérkőzéseit, de az eredményeket minden esetben élőben követte nyomon, és nagyon örült a csapat jó szereplésének:
_- A svédek legyőzése bizonyította, hogy erős csapatunk van, miként azt is, hogy nincs pótolhatatlan játékos a keretben. Bízom benne, hogy a jövő évi tétmérkőzéseken már én is részese lehetek hasonló sikereknek._​ 
Gera végezetül kitért arra, hogy a játékosok számára is nagyon fontos, hogy győzelemmel zárják az *Albert Flórián* emlékére rendezett összecsapást.​ 
_*- Albert Flórián* igazi példakép volt mindannyiunk számára. Szerencsére annak idején sokat találkozhattam vele, s bár játszani már nem láthattam, emberi tulajdonságaival, közvetlenségével, szerénységével mindenki tiszteletét kivívta. Győzelemmel és jó játékkal szeretnénk tisztelegni emléke előtt _- fogalmazott Gera.​ 



*Ligakupa - Ismét nyert a Pécs a Ferencváros ellen*​ 


<RIGHT>



 

*A Pécs saját pályáján legyőzte a Ferencvárost a labdarúgó Ligakupa csütörtöki mérkőzésén, ezzel az élre került a B csoportban.*​ 

A baranyai alakulat az idény során immár harmadszor verte az FTC-t, előzőleg ugyancsak a Ligakupában, illetve a bajnokságban kerekedett felül a fővárosi együttesen.​ 
*Ligakupa, 5. forduló:*​ 
*B csoport:*
*Pécsi MFC-Ferencváros 2-1 (1-1)*​

​*kedden játszották:*
*BFC Siófok-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-0 (0-0)*​ 
*Az állás: 1. Pécsi MFC 10 pont (10-5), 2. Kaposvári Rákóczi 10 (8-5), 3. BFC Siófok 7, 4. Ferencváros 1 *​ 
*A csoport: *
*szerdán játszották:*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-ZTE FC 4-0 (3-0)*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-Győri ETO FC 1-2 (0-1)*​

​*Az állás: 1. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 10 pont, 2. Győri ETO FC 9, 3. Haladás Sopron Bank 7, 4. ZTE FC 1*​ 
*C csoport: *
*szerdán játszották:*
*Gyirmót FC-Videoton FC 2-4 (1-2)*
*MTK Budapest-Budapest Honvéd 0-3 (0-2)*​

​*Az állás: 1. Videoton FC 10 pont (11-7), 2. MTK Budapest 10 (6-5), 3. Gyirmót 4 (9-11), 4. Budapest Honvéd 4 (5-8)*​ 
*D csoport:*
*szerdán játszották: *
*Újpest FC-Kecskeméti TE 4-2 (1-2)*
*Szolnoki MÁV FC-Paksi FC 0-4 (0-1)*​

​*Az állás: 1. Kecskeméti TE 12 pont, 2. Újpest FC 10, 3. Paksi FC 7, 4. Szolnoki MÁV FC 0*​ 
*E csoport: *
*kedden játszották:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Vasas-Híd 5-4 (3-0)*​

​*szerdán játszották:*
*Mezőkövesd-Zsóry - Diósgyőri VTK 1-3 (0-1)*​ 
*Az állás: 1. DVSC-TEVA 13 pont, 2. Diósgyőri VTK 10, 3. Vasas-Híd 3, 4. Mezőkövesd 1*​ 




*Beadta a derekát a FIFA*
2011. 11. 11. 06.15​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A karszalagjukon mégis viselhetnek egy különleges máknövény-jelképet az angol labdarúgók.*​ 

Szombaton az angol válogatott a spanyolokkal játszik a Wembley-stadionban barátságos találkozót. 
Az angol szövetség előzetesen azt kérte, hogy az Emlékezés Napján egy máknövény-jelképpel a mezükön játszhassanak a hazaiak. Ezt a FIFA visszautasította. 
Pedig Anglia nemzeti együttese csak az első világháborúban elesett angol katonákra kívánt ily módon emlékezni. 
Most mégis lesz mákvirág, de csak azon a fekete karszalagon, amelyet a hazai futballisták viselnek majd a hősökre való emlékezés jegyében. Igen, végül is ezt a különleges jelképet Frank Lampard és társai 90 percig hordhatják, ugyanis a FIFA nem akart szakítást az angol szövetséggel, és ehhez a "karszalagos megoldáshoz" hozzájárult. 
- _*Ez már döfi!*_ - nyilatkozta elégedetten Lampard​ 


*Forlán jobban van, de még nem áll készen a visszatérésre*
2011. 11. 11. 07.56​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Javul az állapota, de még nem tudja, mikor térhet vissza a futballpályára Diego Forlán, az Internazionale uruguayi játékosa.*​ 


"*Sokat edzek, a jövő héten tekintjük át a helyzetet* - nyilatkozott klubja televíziós csatornájának, a tavalyi világbajnokság legjobbjának megválasztott dél-amerikai támadó. - *Egyelőre egyedül készülök, hogy fizikálisan összeszedjem magam"* - tette hozzá.
Az Interhez az Atlético Madridtól nyáron érkezett csatárnak a Paraguay ellen 1-1-re végződött október 11-i világbajnoki selejtezőn húzódott meg a bal combjában az izom.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Magyar válogatott - Győzelem Albert Flórián emlékére*​ 



 

*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott idei utolsó hazai mérkőzésén, a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban 5-0-ra legyőzte pénteken Liechtenstein együttesét, ezzel emlékezve az október 30-án elhunyt Albert Flóriánra, a Ferencváros egykori kiválóságára, az egyetlen magyar aranylabdás futballistára.*​ 

A magyar együttes négy nap múlva a jövő évi Európa-bajnokság társrendezője, Lengyelország otthonában lép pályára szintén barátságos mérkőzésen.​ 

*Eredmény:*
*Magyarország-Liechtenstein 5-0 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 28 ezer néző, v.: Pavel Cristian Balaj (román)*
*gólszerzők: **Priskin (10., 20.), Dzsudzsák (76.), Koman (79.), Feczesin (89.)*​

​*sárga lap: Rechsteiner (51.), Burgmeier (60.)*​


​*Magyarország:*
----------------
*Bogdán Ádám (Király Gábor, 81.) - Lázár Pál, Korcsmár Zsolt (Vanczák Vilmos, 62.), Juhász Roland, Kádár Tamás - Gera Zoltán (Czvitkovics Péter, 70.), Hajnal Tamás (Koman Vladimir, 63.), Tőzsér Dániel (Elek Ákos, 63.), Dzsudzsák Balázs - Priskin Tamás (Németh Krisztián, 62.), Feczesin Róbert*​ 
*Liechtenstein:*
---------------
Peter Jehle (Cengiz Bicer, a szünetben) - Michael Stocklasa (Ivan Quintans, 64.), Martin Rechsteiner, Yves Oehri, Martin Stocklasa - Franz Burgmeier, Martin Büchel (Sandro Wieser, a szünetben), Nicolas Hasler (Lucas Eberle, 88.), Michele Polverino - Thomas Beck (Fabian Eberle, 84.), Mario Frick (Mathias Christen, 83.)​ 
*I. félidő:*
---------
*10. perc:* Dzsudzsák remekül adott be a bal oldalról, az ötösön érkező Priskin pedig a kapu jobb oldalába fejelt (1-0).
*20. perc:* Tőzsér távoli bombáját a vendégek kapusa röviden ütötte ki, Priskin pedig lecsapott a labdára és hat méterről a kiszolgáltatott hálóőr lábai mellett a kapuba passzolt (2-0).​ 
*II. félidő:*
---------- 
*76. perc:* Vanczák tökéletes keresztlabdájával Dzsudzsák egyedül törhetett kapura, majd egy finom mozdulattal átemelte a labdát az elfekvő kapus fölött (3-0).
*79. perc:* Czvitkovics jobb oldali beadására nagyon rosszul mozdult ki a vendégek kapusa, így a Feczesin fejéről felpattanó labdát Koman könnyedén passzolhatta az üres kapuba (4-0).
*89. perc:* Németh ugrott ki ziccerben, de rendkívül önzetlenül Feczesin elé tálalt, akinek így csak az üres kapuba kellett passzolnia (5-0).​ 
A várakozásoknak megfelelően óriási fölényben futballozott a magyar válogatott, amely a világranglistán 90 hellyel előzi meg a liechtensteini csapatot. Az első félidőben legfőképpen a széleken, és inkább a bal oldalon vezetett veszélyesebb akciókat Egervári Sándor együttese, Priskin éppen egy ilyen támadás végén szerzett vezetést, majd újfent ő volt eredményes egy kipattanót értékesítve. Bogdánnak, a magyarok fiatal kapusának mindössze egyetlen védést kellett bemutatnia az első negyvenöt percben.
A fordulást követően visszavett a hazai gárda, így jóval kevesebb veszélyes szituáció alakult ki a liechtensteiniek kapuja előtt. A csendesen csordogáló összecsapás hangulatát aztán Dzsudzsák törte meg, az orosz Anzsi Mahacskala légiósa egy rendkívül elegáns emeléssel növelte háromgólosra a magyarok előnyét. Ez lendületet adott a csapatnak és két perc múlva Koman már a negyedik hazai gólt szerezte.
A *89. percben* Feczesin is betalált, de a ráadásban is növelhette volna még előnyét a gárda, ám az eredmény már nem változott.​ 
*Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*"Bíztató jeleket láttunk, néhányan éltek a lehetőséggel, de voltak halványabb teljesítmények is a mai nap folyamán. Leült a mérkőzés a találkozó egyes időszakaiban, de ez a liechtensteini csapat szoros mérkőzéseket játszott a skótokkal vagy a litvánokkal is, ugyanakkor a minőségi fölényünk megvolt az összecsapáson. A végén talán egy kicsit túl lezserek is voltunk, de elégedetlenek semmiképpen sem lehetünk."*​ 



*November végén dönt az UEFA a Győri ETO hároméves kizárása ügyében*
2011. 11. 12. 00.49​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) november 29-én, Nyonban dönt a Győri ETO fellebbezéséről, amelyet a nemzetközi kupákból való hároméves kizárása miatt nyújtott be a klub - írta pénteken a kisalfold.hu.*​ 

Klement Tibor ügyvezető korábban úgy nyilatkozott, hogy októberre várható a fellebbviteli beadvány elbírálása. A sportvezető hozzátette, ha másodfokon számukra elfogadhatatlan döntés születne, tehát az eltiltás érvényben marad, akkor a lausanne-i székhelyű nemzetközi Sportdöntőbírósághoz (CAS) fordulnak, amelynek a tavaszi bajnoki idény végéig ítéletet kell hoznia. 
A Győri ETO-t azért büntette meg júniusban az UEFA fegyelmi bizottsága, mert megállapítása szerint az észt Jarmo Ahjupera átigazolásával összefüggésben a 2009. december 31-én lejárt tartozását nem egyenlítette ki. A Győr a hároméves eltiltás mellett 50.000 eurós pénzbírságot is kapott. 
A győriek ugyanakkor úgy vélekednek, a magyar számviteli törvény alapján helyesen jártak el, mert addig nem fizethettek, amíg a játékos eredeti klubja, a Flora Tallinn nem állított ki számlát az összegről. Az ügyben a magyar szövetség (MLSZ) is érintett, mert az UEFA-döntés értelmében nem tartatta be a szervezet licencelőírásait.​ 
*Ezért az UEFA 100.000 euróra büntette az MLSZ-t, azonban az összeg felének befizetését két évre felfüggesztette.*​




*Hitzfeld: Gomez a Bayern Messije*​ 

*Ottmar Hitzfeld, a svájci labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya Lionel Messihez hasonlította Mario Gomezt.*​ 
Legalábbis abban az értelemben, hogy a tréner szerint ugyanolyan meghatározó szerepet tölt be a Bayern Münchenben a hórihorgas támadó, mint a katalán elitklub csapatában az argentin gólfelelős.
"Messi és Cristiano Ronaldo egyéni játékosok, Gomez inkább befejező ember, de mint gólszerző, nincs mit kifogásolni rajta. Mondhatjuk, hogy Gomez annyira fontos a Bayernnek, mint Messi a Barcelonának" - idézte a müncheni tz című lap a trénert, aki korábban Bajnokok Ligáját nyert a Borussia Dortmunddal és a Bayern Münchennel is.
Hitzfeld szerint Gomez a továbbiakban is igazolja majd, hogy érdemes volt kiadni érte 30 millió eurót, amikor a Stuttgarttól a bajorokhoz csábították.
"Mert ő egy nagyon hatékony gólszerző, aki azért az összjátékhoz is hozzáteszi a maga részét" - indokolt a svájci kapitány, hozzátéve: a támadó helyzetét szilárdítja, ezáltal teljesítményét pozitívan befolyásolhatja, hogy edzője, Jupp Heynckes maximálisan bízik benne.​ 
*A 26 éves Gomez - a német válogatott egyik alapembere - az elmúlt idényben 28 találattal a Bundesliga góllövőlistájának élén végzett, az aktuális szezonban pedig 13-nál tart.*​ 


*Vb-selejtező, Dél-Amerika - Argentin döntetlen*​ 

*A házigazda argentin labdarúgó-válogatott csak döntetlent játszott pénteken az eddig pont nélküli bolíviai csapattal világbajnoki selejtezőn.*​


*Eredmény:*
*vb-selejtező, *​ 
*Dél-Amerika, 3. forduló:*
*Argentína-Bolívia 1-1 (0-0)*
*g: Lavezzi (60.), illetve Moreno Martins (56.)*​ 
*később:*
*Uruguay-Chile, Montevideo 23 ó*
*Paraguay-Ecuador, Asuncion, szombat 1 ó*
*Kolumbia-Venezuela, Barranquilla szombat 1 ó*
*<TABLE class=pagenav align=center><TBODY><TR><TH class=pagenav_prev>< Előző</TH><TD width=50></TD><TH class=pagenav_next>Következő ></TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​ 


*Barátságos mérkőzések - Német döntetlen Ukrajnában, francia siker az amerikaiak ellen*​ 

*A német labdarúgó-válogatott a félidőben még kétgólos hátrányban volt, végül azonban döntetlent játszott pénteken a jövő évi Eb-n társházigazda ukránok otthonában, barátságos mérkőzésen.*
*A szintén házigazda lengyelek - a magyar válogatott keddi ellenfelei - kikaptak a vendég olaszoktól.*​ 

*Eredmények:*

*Ukrajna-Németország 3-3 (3-1)*
*Lengyelország-Olaszország 0-2 (0-1)*
*Görögország-Oroszország 1-1 (0-1)*
*Hollandia-Svájc 0-0*
*Belgium-Románia 2-1 (2-0)*​ 

*korábban:*

*MAGYARORSZÁG-Liechtenstein 5-0 (2-0)*
*Dánia-Svédország 2-0 (1-0)*
*Grúzia-Moldova 2-0 (2-0)*
*Albánia-Azerbajdzsán 0-1 (0-1)*
*Ciprus-Skócia 1-2 (0-1)*​ 
*további eredmény:*
*Franciaország-Egyesült Államok 1-0 (0-0)*​ 


*Először vezet külföldi bíró az FA Kupában*​ 

*Az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa 140 éves történetében először vezet külföldi bíró mérkőzést szombaton.*​

*A történelmi tett a japán Maszaki Toma nevéhez fűződik majd, aki a Brentford-Basingstoke találkozón fújja a sípot.*​ 
*A távol-keleti játékvezetőnek nem lesz ismeretlen a brit közeg, ugyanis a héten már levezényelte a Bolton Wanderers-Sunderland tartalékcsapatainak az összecsapását, továbbá a tavalyi világbajnokság előtt ő dirigálta az Anglia-Mexikó barátságos meccset.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Indul a tavaszi idény*
2011. 11. 17. 09.58

<RIGHT> 



*


A hétvégén a 16., azaz az első tavaszi fordulóval folytatódik a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga; a legérdekesebbnek ígérkező találkozóra Győrben kerül sor, ahova az ötödik helyen álló Budapest Honvéd látogat.
*​*
*

A bajnokság nyitófordulójában érdekes mérkőzést játszott egymással a két csapat, a kispestiek 1-0-s vezetésnél büntetőt rontottak, Csertői Aurél tanítványai pedig ezt követően megfordították az állást. Ez nagy lökést adott a győrieknek, a folytatásban egészen a tizedik fordulóig nem találtak legyőzőre.
A listavezető Debrecen a Vasashoz látogat, melyet az első körben könnyedén, 5-2-re legyőzött. Az angyalföldiek az ötödik forduló után edzőt váltottak, és a Komjáti András helyére érkezett Marijan Vlak irányításával egészen az előző játéknapig veretlenek maradtak, így most talán nagyobb erőkifejtésre lesznek képesek, mint a nyitányon voltak.
A címvédő Videoton a Siófokot látja vendégül, s mindenképpen be kell gyűjtenie a három pontot, hogy ne távolodjon el még jobban a Debrecentől.
Az egyetlen nyeretlen csapat, a ZTE a harmadik helyen álló Diósgyőrt látja vendégül, amely az előző fordulóban a Vasas stadionjában ünnepelhette első idegenbeli győzelmét.


*A 16. forduló programja:
péntek:
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Újpest FC 18 ó, v.: Vad II.
*​*
*
*szombat:
Videoton FC-FGSZ Siófok 15 ó, v.: Oláh
Haladás Sopron Bank-Pécsi MFC 16 ó, v.: Kassai
ZTE FC-Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó, v.: Takács 
Kecskeméti TE-MVM Paks 16 ó, Farkas
Győri ETO FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó, v.: Bognár 
*​*
*
*november 20., vasárnap:
Vasas-Híd - DVSC-TEVA 16 ó, v.: Szilasi
Ferencváros-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó, v.: Németh

*​*
**A tabella:
1. DVSC-TEVA 15 11 4 - 30- 9 37 pont
2. Győri ETO 15 11 1 3 26-14 34
3. Diósgyőri VTK 15 8 3 4 25-19 27
4. Videoton FC 15 8 2 5 23-12 26
5. Budapest Honvéd 15 7 4 4 27-18 25
6. Kecskeméti TE 15 7 4 4 27-21 25
7. Pécsi MFC 15 6 6 3 22-25 24
8. MVM Paks 15 5 6 4 29-30 21
9. Vasas-Híd 15 3 7 5 15-19 16
10. Ferencváros 15 4 3 8 13-15 15
11. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 15 4 3 8 16-22 15
12. Haladás Sopron Bank 15 4 3 8 15-22 15
13. Újpest FC 15 4 2 9 20-28 14
14. FGSZ Siófok 15 2 7 6 12-16 13
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 15 1 10 4 18-24 13
16. ZTE FC 15 - 5 10 13-37 5*
​*Ligakupa: kialakult a negyeddöntő mezőnye*
2011. 11. 17. 10.10

 <RIGHT> 
*



*​ 

*A DVSC-TEVA veretlenül nyerte csoportját, a másodosztályú csapatok közül az MTK tagja a negyeddöntő mezőnyének a Ligakupában.*


Az öt csoport győztese mellett a három legjobb csoportmásodik jutott a legjobb nyolc közé, a második helyezettek közül a Győri ETO és a Pécs nem tudta biztosítani a helyét a negyeddöntőben.

​
*Ligakupa, csoportkör, 6. forduló:

**A csoport:
ZTE FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 3-0 (2-0)
Győri ETO FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-3 (0-3)

A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 13 pont, *
*2. Győri ETO FC 9, *
*3. Haladás Sopron Bank 7, *
*4. ZTE FC 4

**B csoport:
Ferencváros-FGSZ Siófok 1-2 (0-0)
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Pécsi MFC 1-0 (0-0)

A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. Kaposvári Rákóczi 13 pont, *
*2. Pécsi MFC 10 (10-6), *
*3. BFC Siófok 10 (7-7), *
*4. Ferencváros 1

**C csoport:
Budapest Honvéd-Gyirmót 3-0 (2-0)
Videoton FC-MTK Budapest **0-0

A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. Videoton FC 11 pont (11-7), *
*2. MTK Budapest 11 (6-5), *
*3. Budapest Honvéd 7, *
*4. Gyirmót 4*

*D csoport:
Kecskeméti TE-Szolnoki MÁV FC **0-0
MVM Paks-Újpest FC 5-3 (2-1)

A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. Kecskeméti TE 13 pont, *
*2. MVM Paks 10 (24-11), *
*3. Újpest FC 10 (17-15), *
*4. Szolnok MÁV FC 1

**E csoport:
Diósgyőri VTK - DVSC-TEVA 0-1 (0-1)
Vasas-Mezőkövesd 2-4 (2-1)

A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. DVSC-TEVA 16 pont, *
*2. Diósgyőri VTK 10 (12-5), *
*3. Mezőkövesd 4, *
*4. Vasas-Híd 3

A negyeddöntő résztvevői: *
*Kecskeméti TE, *
*DVSC-TEVA, DVTK, *
*Videoton, *
*MTK Budapest, *
*Kaposvári Rákóczi, *
*Lombard Pápa, *
*MVM Paks.

A negyeddöntők első mérkőzéseit február 22-én rendezik, míg a visszavágókra március 7-én kerül sor.*
​*​*​*Gattuso szeme rendben*
2011. 11. 17. 09.32

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Az AC Milan hívei felettébb örvendeznek, hiszen edzésbe állt a kiváló olasz labdarúgó, Gennaro Gattuso. *


A milánói együttes kőkemény középpályása szeptember kilencedikén csapattársával, Alessandro Nestával ütközött igen szerencsétlen módon egy bajnoki meccsen, a szemidege megsérült, és emiatt több mint két hónapot kihagyott. 
*- Az edzésmunkára kész vagyok, ami esetemben majdnem annyit jelent, hogy kisvártatva pályára is lépek tétmérkőzésen* - mondta Gattuso. Az igencsak harcias labdarúgó viszont a válogatottba már nem tér vissza, mert a 2010-es vb-búcsú megviselte az idegeit, és akkor egyszer s mindenkorra úgy döntött, vége, soha többé nem húzza magára a squadra azzurra szerelését. 


*Ronaldinho a Panathinaikosz játékosa lesz?*​*Spanyol lapértesülés szerint Ronaldinho januárban a görög labdarúgó élvonalban szereplő Panathinaikosz együtteséhez szerződik.*

*A 2005-ben aranylabdás brazil játékos harmincmillió dollárért igazol két évre Athénba.*

*A 31 esztendős játékmester, aki jelenleg a Flamengo együttesében szerepel, az utóbbi időben több alkalommal járt Görögországban.*


*Premier League - Fegyelmi eljárás Suárez ellen rasszizmus*
* miatt.*​*Az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) fegyelmi eljárást indított Luis Suárez, az FC Liverpool uruguayi légiósa ellen, mivel a vád szerint a csatár rasszista jelzőkkel szidta Patrice Evrát, a Manchester United francia védőjét a két csapat rangadóján.*

A színes bőrű Evra korábban egy francia televíziós műsorban mondta azt, hogy az uruguayi válogatott csillaga "legalább tíz alkalommal" inzultálta őt az 1-1-re végződött összecsapáson.

*Suárez mindeddig tagadta az ellene felhozott vádakat.*



*Kié az 2000. angol válogatott gól?*



*Egyelőre nem lehet tudni pontosan, hogy ki szerezte az angol labdarúgó-válogatott 1872 óta íródó történelmének 2000. találatát.*

Fabio Capello együttese kedden este a Wembley Stadionban 1-0-ra nyert Svédország ellen, a gól pedig Gareth Barry fejese nyomán született, ám a labda megpattant Daniel Majstorovicon, a svédek védőjén.

*"Mi Barrynak adtuk a gólt, ám ha a játékvezető jelentésében öngólként szerepel, akkor mi is kijavítjuk"* - áll az angol szövetség (FA) közleményében.

*A Nemzetközi (FIFA), illetve az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) égisze alá tartozó viadalon a szervezet dönt az ehhez hasonló kérdésekben, míg barátságos mérkőzéseken a játékvezetői jelentés számít.*​
​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 19)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Pápán nyert az Újpest*
2011. 11. 19. 03.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Újpest 1-0-ra győzött Pápán a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 16. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén, ezzel a jelenlegi idényben először gyűjtötte be a három pontot vendégként.*​ 


*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Újpest FC 0-1 (0-0)*
-----------------------------------------​ 
Pápa, 1500 néző, v.: Vad II.
*gólszerző:* Lázár (68.) 
*sárga lap:* Maric (42.), Horváth L. (49.), Rodenbücher (75.), illetve Szokol (3.), Lázár (27.)​ 
*Pápa:*
----
Szűcs L. - Présinger, Tóth G., Zulevs (Puri, 57.), Nagy S., - Rodenbücher (Szabó, 83.), Horváth L., Lovrencsics, Maric, Ganugrava (Farkas, 57.) - Ferenczi​ 

*Újpest:*
-------
Balajcza - Szokol, Pollák, Lipták, Snoyl (Kabát, 60.) - Nagy P., Tajthy, Barczi (Balogh, 69.), Takács - Lázár (Remili, 80.), Rajczi​ 
Tipikus egygólos mérkőzést láthatott a publikum a tavaszi szezon nyitányán. *A vendégcsapat többet tett a győzelemért, míg a hazaiak egy elmaradt büntetőt kérhetnek számon a játékvezetőn.*​ 




*Puskás-díj - Messi, Ibrahimovic és Rooney is a jelöltek között*
2011. 11. 19. 02.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Lionel Messi, Zlatan Ibrahimovic és Wayne Rooney is versenyben van a Puskás-díjért, azaz az ő egy-egy találatuk is szerepel azon a pénteken nyilvánosságra hozott tízes listán, melyen az elmúlt év legszebb góljai kaptak helyet az illetékes szakmai bizottság megítélése szerint.*​ 
*Az idei tíz jelölt listája* (a Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémia honlapja alapján):​ 
*Benjamin De Ceulaer* - szeptember 18., Lokeren-FC Bruges belga bajnoki mérkőzés 
*Giovani dos Santos* - június 25., Aranykupa döntő, Mexikó-Egyesült Államok 
*Julio Gómez* - július 7., U17-es világbajnokság, Németország-Mexikó 
*Zlatan Ibrahimovic* - január 16., Lecce-Milan olasz bajnoki mérkőzés 
*Lisandro López* - szeptember 25., Olimpo-Arsenal 
*Lionel Messi* - március 8., Barcelona-Arsenal Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzés 
*Neymar *- július 27., Santos-Flamengo brazil bajnoki mérkőzés 
*Heather O,Reilly* - július 28., női vb, Egyesült Államok-Kolumbia 
*Wayne Rooney* - február 12., Manchester United-Manchester City angol bajnoki mérkőzés
*Dejan Stanković* - április 5., Inter-Schalke Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzés​ 


*Joseph Blatter*, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke 2009. október 20-án, a felcsúti Puskás Ferenc Labdarúgó Akadémián jelentette be, hogy a FIFA Puskás-díjat alapít, mellyel az év legszebb gólját, annak szerzőjét jutalmazza. A díjnyertes gólról internetes szavazás dönt, a győztes minden évben a FIFA "Év játékosa" gálán veheti át a díjat.
Elsőként Cristiano Ronaldo kapta meg a trófeát 2009-ben, a Manchester United színeiben szerzett találatáért. A portugál klasszis Puskás Ferenc özvegyétől, Erzsébet asszonytól vehette át a legszebb gólért járó díjat. 2010-ben Hamit Altintop győzött, aki a török válogatottban hatalmas gólt lőtt a Kazahsztán elleni Eb-selejtezőn.
A FIFA "Év játékosa" gála időközben még rangosabb lett, miután összevonták az Aranylabda-díjátadó ünnepséggel.
2011 tíz legszebb gólját idén egy szakértőkből álló bizottság választotta ki, amely a Futball-bizottság, a Szakmai és Fejlesztési Bizottság, valamint a FIFA Task Force Football 2014 elnevezésű projekt tagjaiból állt.
A tíz jelölt listája megtalálható a FIFA hivatalos honlapján, illetve a puskasakademia.hu-n.
Az olvasók* december 5-ig* szavazhatnak arról, melyik gólt ítélik a legszebbnek, ekkor egy párizsi sajtókonferencián jelentik be, melyik három gól kapta a legtöbb szavazatot. Rögtön ezután újabb szavazás következik, ekkor már csak a fennmaradó három találat közül lehet választani.​ 
*A szavazást 2012. január 9-én zárják le, s a FIFA Aranylabda-díjátadó gáláján, Zürichben derül fény a győztes kilétére.*
A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség és a Puskás család képviselői is részt vesznek a díjátadón, melyre Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, a Puskás Akadémia alapítója is meghívást kapott a FIFA-tól.​ 

*David Beckham stílszerűen búcsúzhat*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*David Beckham stílszerűen búcsúzhat az Egyesült Államoktól. Aranyéremmel. Vasárnap utolsó bajnokiját játssza a tengerentúlon.*​ 

Csaknem öt, az Egyesült Államokban eltöltött év után vasárnap utoljára húzza magára a Los Angeles Galaxy szerelését David Beckham. 
A 36 éves angol labdarúgó a Houston Dynamo ellen játssza az MLS-döntőt, azaz profi bajnok lehet az USA-ban. Ehhez csak nyernie kell együttesének.​ 
*- Csodás évek voltak, hát még az az élmény, amikor az utolsó edzés előtt a híres filmszínész, Jack Nicholson is meglátogatott az öltözőmben..! Kérdeztem is tőle: Jack, biztosan tudod, hogy ki vagyok? Oly' nagy volt a megtiszteltetés... *- mesélte Beckham.​ 
Mindazonáltal nem túl jók az előjelek, tudniillik az angol játékos összeszedett egy kisebb sérülést, de azért mérget veszünk rá, hogy bizonyosan pályára lép majd a Dynamo ellen, és a Los Angeles Lakers dinamója lesz.​ 



*Vieira: Blatter úr téved, tényleg van rassszizmus!*​ 



 

*Sepp Blatter, a FIFA elnöke azt mondta a CNN-nek, hogy a futballban nem létezik rasszizmus.*​ 
Nos, ezen a kijelentésen aztán eléggé felháborodott Patrick Vieira, a Manchester City egykori francia válogatott védője. 
*- Blatter úr téved, tényleg van rasszizmus!* - tromfolt Vieira. - *A hírek másról sem szólnak mint arról, hogy játékosok és nézők is gyakran beleesnek ebbe a megengedhetetlen hibába. *
Vieira ezután arról beszélt, hogy a City a renitens argentin Carlos Tévez nélkül is állja majd a sarat az angol bajnokságban.​ 
*- Tévez nélkül is öt pont előnnyel vezetnek a manchesteriek az angol bajnokságban, úgyhogy Roberto Mancini edző meglesz majd a dél-amerikai támadója nélkül a bajnokság folytatásában is. *​ 

*Serie A - Nápolyba utazik a Lazio*​ 

*A listavezető Udinesével azonos pontszámmal álló Lazio nápolyi vendégjátéka ígéri a legizgalmasabb összecsapást az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi 12. fordulójában.*​ 
A válogatott mérkőzések miatt nem rendeztek fordulót - Európa összes többi pontvadászatához hasonlóan - Olaszországban sem a múlt hétvégén, így a hétvégi meccsekre minden csapat válogatottakban nem érdekelt játékosai alaposan kipihenhették magukat, amely a Bajnokok Ligájában érdekelt Napolira és az Európa Ligában szereplő Lazióra is ráfért.
Különösen a hazaiakon lehetett érzékelni a fáradtság okozta problémákat az utóbbi hetekben, most azonban frissen küldheti pályára tanítványait Walter Mazzari, különösen úgy, hogy együttese a két héttel ezelőtti ítéletidő miatt sem játszott bajnokit. A Juventus-meccs elhalasztásának ugyanakkor megvan az ára, ugyanis szombattól egészen december 11-ig heti két tétmeccs vár az együttesre.
A minden bizonnyal izgalmas és látványos mérkőzésen a hazaiak a legjobb összeállításukban léphetnek pályára, míg az eddig kitűnően szerepelt Laziónaál a legjobbak közül Stefano Mauri hiányzik majd.
Az első helyen álló Udinese Parmába utazik vasárnap, míg a címvédő AC Milan a Fiorentinához látogat. A vesztett pontot tekintetében legjobban álló Juventusra nagyon nehéz mérkőzés vár: az ötödik Palermót látja vendégül.​ 
*Serie A, 12. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Internazionale-Cagliari 18 ó*
*Fiorentina-AC Milan 20:45*
*Napoli-Lazio 20:45*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Bologna-Cesena 12:30 ó*
*Catania-Chievo 15*
*Genoa-Novara 15*
*Juventus-Palermo 15*
*Parma-Udinese 15*
*Siena-Atalanta 15*
*AS Roma-Lecce 20:45 ó*​ 

*Az állás:*​ 
*1. Udinese 10 13- 4 21 pont*
*2. Lazio 21*
*3. AC Milan 20*
*4. Juventus 19*
*5. Palermo 16*
*6. Napoli 14*
*7. AS Roma 14*
*8. Catania 14*
*9. Siena 13*
*10. Cagliari 13*
*11. Atalanta 12*
*Genoa 12*
*13. Fiorentina 12*
*14. Chievo 12*
*15. Parma 12*
*16. Bologna 10*
*17. Internazionale 8*
*18. Lecce 8*
*19. Novara 7*
*20. Cesena 3*​ 

Az Atalantától a szezon kezdete előtt 6 pontot levontak.​ 
*A 11. fordulóból elhalasztott Napoli-Juventus rangadót november 29-én, míg a Genoa-Internazionale találkozót december 13-án pótolják. *​ 
*A sztrájk miatt elmaradt első fordulót december 21-én rendezik meg.*​ 


*Premier League - Veretlen csapatok csatája*
*Manchesterben*​ 
*A mezőny két veretlen együttesének szombati összecsapása ígérkezik az egyik csúcspontnak az angol labdarúgó Premier League hétvégi, 12. fordulójában: az éllovas Manchester City az idény meglepetéscsapatát, a Newcastle Unitedet fogadja.*​ 
A vendégek váratlanul jól kezdték a szezont, hét győzelmük és négy döntetlenjük után 25 ponttal a harmadik helyen állnak. Az igazi teszt azonban most következik számukra, ugyanis a szombati összecsapást követően újabb manchesteri kirándulás vár rájuk a címvédő Unitednél, majd december elején a Chelsea-t fogadják.
A mostani meccs a liga legeredményesebb támadójának és védekezőjének csatája lesz, a City ugyanis eddig 39-szer talált az ellenfelek hálójába, míg a Newcastle csupán nyolc gólt kapott.
Miközben valószínűleg a vendégek sikeréért szorít majd, az öt pont hátránnyal második MU Walesben lép pályára az újonc Swansea Citynél. Sir Alex Ferguson gárdájának várhatóan nem lesz könnyű dolga, a hazaiak ugyanis öt meccs óta veretlenek saját közönségük előtt, és ezeken a mérkőzéseken mindössze egy gólt kaptak.
A másik, nagy érdeklődéssel várt találkozót a Stamford Bridge-en rendezik vasárnap, ahol a negyedik Chelsea a hatodik FC Liverpoolt fogadja. Az előző szezonban a Vörösök 1-0-s sikerét hozta ez az összecsapás, s a házigazdáknak most is nagyon kell majd figyelniük a vendégek bombaformában lévő uruguayi csatárára, Luis Suarezre.
A feljövőben lévő, sorozatban négy meccset nyert Arsenal az újonc Norwich City vendége lesz szombaton, míg a Gera Zoltánt és Fülöp Mártont foglalkoztató West Bromwich Albion Bogdán Ádám csapatát, a Bolton Wandererst fogadja.​ 

*Premier League, 12. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Norwich City-Arsenal 13:45 ó*
*Everton-Wolverhampton Wanderers 16 ó*
*Manchester City-Newcastle United 16*
*Stoke City-Queens Park Rangers 16*
*Sunderland -Fulham 16*
*West Bromwich Albion-Bolton Wanderers 16*
*Wigan Athletic-Blackburn Rovers 16*
*Swansea City-Manchester United 18:30 ó*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Chelsea-FC Liverpool 17 ó*​ 
*hétfő:*
*------*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Aston Villa 21 ó*​ 
*Az állás:*
*1. Manchester City 31 pont*
*2. Manchester United 26*
*3. Newcastle 11 17- 8 25*
*4. Chelsea 22*
*5. Tottenham Hotspur 22*
*6. Liverpool 19*
*7. Arsenal 19*
*8. Aston Villa 15*
*9. Norwich City 13*
*10. Swansea City 13*
*11. Queens Park Rangers 12*
*12. Stoke City 11 8-19 12*
*13. Wolverhampton Wanderers 11*
*14. West Bromwich 11 9-16 11*
*15. Sunderland 10*
*16. Fulham 10*
*17. Everton 10*
*18. Bolton Wanderers 11 18-27 9*
*19. Blackburn Rovers 11 13-24 6*
*20. Wigan Athletic 11 7-20 5*​ 


*Primera División - Valencia-Real Madrid rangadó a terítéken*​ 

*Szombaton késő este a bombaformában lévő, listavezető Real Madrid a harmadik helyen álló Valencia vendége lesz a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 13. fordulójának rangadóján.*​ 

A fővárosiak legutóbbi tíz mérkőzésüket megnyerték és hárompontos előnyre tettek szerint a címvédő Barcelonával szemben. A két "gigász" három forduló múlva, december 10-én a madridi Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban feszül egymásnak, s a királyiak mindenképpen szeretnék megőrizni előnyüket a derbiig:
"Amennyiben nem verjük meg a Valenciát, jövő héten pedig az Atlético Madridot, akkor nem léphetünk pályára nyugodtan a Barca elleni rangadón - nyilatkozta Cristiano Ronaldo, aki a hét közben a portugál válogatottal a bosnyákok elleni pótselejtezőn kiharcolta a jövő évi Európa-bajnoki részvételt. - Ugyanakkor egyre jobbak vagyunk, erősebb a csapatunk, mint tavaly."
"A Mourinho-éra történetének legerősebb Real Madridja lesz az ellenfelünk, de minden sorozat megszakad egyszer" - mondta David Albelda, a Valencia középpályása.
Mindeközben a veretlen Barcelona a Pintér Ádámot foglalkoztató Zaragozát fogadja. A vendégek magyar középpályás combsérülése után ismét bevethető.
A találkozó "ünnepeltje" Lionel Messi, a katalánok aranylabdás argentin támadója lesz, ugyanis a még mindig csak 24 éves játékos nyolc éve mutatkozott be a gránátvörös-kékek felnőtt csapatában.​ 

*Primera División, 13. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Villarreal-Real Betis 18 ó*
*FC Barcelona-Real Zaragoza 20*
*Valencia-Real Madrid 22 ó*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Real Sociedad-Espanyol 12 ó*
*Osasuna-Ray Vallecano 16 ó*
*Sporting Gijón-Getafe 16*
*Sevilla-Athletic Bilbao 18*
*Atlético Madrid-Levante 20*
*Granada-Real Mallorca 22*​ 
*hétfő:*
*------*
*Racing Santander-Málaga 21 ó*​ 
*Az állás:*
*1. Real Madrid 11 39- 7 28 pont*
*2. FC Barcelona 11 34- 6 25*
*3. Valencia 11 17- 8 24*
*4. Levante 11 17- 9 23*
*5. Sevilla 11 11- 8 18*
*6. Málaga 17*
*7. Espanyol 11 9-13 16*
*8. Rayo Vallecano 15*
*9. Athletic Bilbao 14*
*10. Osasuna 14*
*11. Atlético Madrid 13*
*12. Real Betis 13*
*13. Villarreal 11 9-17 11*
*14. Getafe 10*
*15. Real Mallorca 11 8-16 10*
*16. Real Zaragoza 10*
*17. Sporting Gijon 11 10-16 9*
*18. Racing Santander 11 7-15 9*
*19. Granada 11 4-12 9*
*20. Real Sociedad 11 9-18 8*​ 

*A sztrájk miatt elhalasztott első fordulót januárban pótolják.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Továbbra sem tud nyerni a ZTE*
2011. 11. 20. 06.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


A sereghajtó Zalaegerszeg hazai pályán kisebb bravúrt végrehajtva 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a harmadik helyen álló Diósgyőrrel szemben a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, ezzel együtt továbbra is nyeretlen a 2011/2012-es kiírásban.
*​*
*
*ZTE FC-Diósgyőri VTK 1-1 (0-1)
*​*
*​*Labdarúgó NB I - Először kapott ki otthon a Győr*
2011. 11. 20. 01.35

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A második Győr első hazai vereségét szenvedte el a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga mostani kiírásában, miután szombaton simán, 3-0-ra kikapott a Budapest Honvédtól.
*​*
*
*OTP Bank Liga, 16. forduló:
*​*
**Győri ETO FC-Budapest Honvéd 1-3 (0-1)
*​*
*

*Labdarúgó NB I - Gólnélküli meccs Szombathelyen*
2011. 11. 20. 02.00

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A szombathelyi Haladás gólnélküli döntetlent játszott hazai pályán a Péccsel a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján
*​*
*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-Pécsi MFC 0-0
*​*
*​*Labdarúgó NB I - A Paks győzni tudott Kecskeméten*
2011. 11. 20. 04.00

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A Paks taktikus játékkal győzni tudott a mérkőzés nagyobb részében körülményesen, rengeteg hibával játszó Kecskemét ellen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 16., tavaszról előrehozott első fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
*Kecskeméti TE-MVM Paks 0-1 (0-0)*



*Új módszer a dopping ellen*
2011. 11. 20. 07.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A hivatalos bejelentések szerint új módszerrel ellenőrzik majd a játékosokat a klub - világbajnokságon Japánban.*


Már egy hónappal a verseny előtt elkészítik a játékosok szteroid - profilját, amelyet a Nemzetközi Futballszövetség a FIFA kötelezővé tesz minden klubban, minden játékosra vonatkozóan.
 A futballisták szteroid állapotát dokumentálva kell a FIFA - nak továbbítani.
*A december 8. - án kezdődő világverseny előtt ezért már zajlanak a tesztvizsgálatok.
 *
*A verseny minden mérkőzésén, minden csapatból két játékost választanak majd ki és őket fogják ellenőrizni a szteroid* - *profil segítségével, méghozzá úgy, hogy összehasonlítják a verseny előtti szteroid állapotot a verseny alatti állapottal.
*​*
*​
*​**Elkészültek a lengyel stadionok*


*



*


*Kedd óta készen áll az EB - n résztvevő csapatok listája.*
* Már csak a csoportbeosztásra és a mérkőzések helyszínének ismertetésére várnak a szereplők.
*​*
*
Lengyelországban is nagyrészt elkészültek a fogadó EB - stadionok Posnanban, Danzigban, Breslauban és Varsóban.
Készen áll a posnani 41 ezer nézőt befogadni képes felújított aréna is. Kisebb fennakadások vannak azonban a pályát borító fűvel, mert azt már többször is ki kellett cserélni.

A* danzigi 21 ezer férőhelyes* stadion kiállta a próbát, a modern objektum jól funkcionált a Lengyelország - Németország közötti barátságos avatómeccsen. Az egyetlen gond az, hogy a legközelebbi villamosmegálló 20 perc járásra van a stadiontól.
*Breslauban* van a második legnagyobb EB - aréna. A* 44 ezer* nézőt befogadó építményt az idén októberben avatták és a most tabellavezető klub vezetősége még további jelentős összegeket szán a modernizálásra.

A legnevezetesebb események természetesen a fővárosi stadionban lesznek .* A varsói arénában 66 ezer néző fér el és itt lesz az EB nyitómérkőzése 2012 június 8. - án.* A nemzeti stadionban lesz az egyik középdöntő is.
Ez a stadion nem klubtulajdonban van. Itt fontos mérkőzéseket, kupameccseket, koncerteket szándékoznak rendezni.

*A " Narodowy " stadiont február 10. - én avatják majd a szuperkupa döntőjével a bajnok Krakkó és a kupagyőztes Legia Varsó mérkőzéssel.
*


* Primera División - Valenciában nyert a Real Madrid*​*A listavezető Real Madrid elhozta a három pontot Valenciából a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 13. fordulójának rangadóján.*

A szombat késő esti mérkőzésen a fővárosi csapat szerzett vezetést az első félidőben, ekkor jobban is játszott a vendéglátók alakulatánál, a másodikban viszont többet támadott a Valencia, mégis nőtt a jól kontrázó madridiak előnye. A hazaiak 0-2-nél, majd 1-3-nál is szépíteni tudtak Soldado révén, de egyenlíteniük már nem sikerült, csak lesgólig jutottak.


*Eredmény:*
*Valencia-Real Madrid 2-3 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------*
*gól:* Soldado (75., 83.), illetve Benzema (20.), S. Ramos (72.), C. Ronaldo (79.)

*korábban:*
*Villarreal-Real Betis 1-0 (1-0)*
*-------------------------------*
*gól:* Valero (21.)

*FC Barcelona-Real Zaragoza 4-0 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól: *Piqué (18.), *Messi (43.),* Puyol (54.), Villa (75.)



*Premier League - Idegenben nyert az MU*

*A Manchester United 1-0-ra győzött a Swansea stadionjában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 12. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Premier League, 12. forduló:*

*Swansea City-Manchester United 0-1 (0-1)*

*gól:* Hernandez (11.)


*Bundesliga - A Dortmund nyert Münchenben*


*A Borussia Dortmund nyerte meg az ősz rangadóját a német labdarúgó Bundesligában: a címvédő szombaton 1-0-ra győzte le idegenben a listavezető Bayern Münchent.*
*A 69 ezer néző előtt rendezett találkozót Götze 65. percben szerzett gólja döntötte el, mellyel a dortmundiak két pontra megközelítették vetélytársukat a tabellán.*

*Bundesliga, 13. forduló:*

*Bayern München-Borussia Dortmund 0-1 (0-0)*
*gól:* Götze (65.)


*Serie A - Győzött az Inter a Cagliari ellen*
​*Az Internazionale hazai pályán küzdelmes mérkőzésen 2-1-re legyőzte a Cagliarit az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 12. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.*

*Serie A, 12. forduló:*

*Internazionale-Cagliari 2-1 (0-0)*
*gól:* Motta (54.), Coutinho Correia (60.), illetve Larrivey (88.)



*MLS - Beckham még nem határozott a jövőjéről*
​*David Beckham, akinek a Los Angeles Galaxynál lejár a szerződése, még nem döntötte el, hol folytatja labdarúgó-pályafutását.*

A korábbi angol válogatott középpályás csapata vasárnap a Houston Dynamo ellen lép pályára Carsonban az észak-amerikai bajnokság döntőjében, s könnyen lehet, hogy ez egyben Beckham utolsó fellépése lesz a kaliforniai alakulatban.

*"Egyelőre csak erre a mérkőzésre gondolok, a döntést az után hozom meg, hogy egy kicsit pihentem és értékeltem a helyzetet" *- fogalmazott sajtótájékoztatón.

A 36 éves futballista 2007-ben a Real Madridtól érkezett Los Angelesbe, ahol szerződése hamarosan lejár. A Paris Saint-Germain már közölte, hogy tárgyal Beckhammel, egyesek viszont úgy vélik, visszatérhet a Premier League-be, ahol meglehetősen sikeres éveket húzott le a Manchester Unitedben. Akadnak ugyanakkor olyanok is, akik szerint családi okok miatt akár Kalifornában is maradhat.

*"Különleges dolog Kaliforniában élni, az elmúlt öt évben nagyra értékeltük, hogy itt lehetünk" -* mondta Beckham.

*Az angol játékos még nem nyert bajnoki címet jelenlegi csapatával.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*Bajnokok Ligája - Eredmények 
2011. 11. 24. 00.45



 <RIGHT> 





​

Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 5. forduló:


E csoport:
Bayer Leverkusen (német)-Chelsea (angol) 2-1 (0-0)
Valencia (spanyol)-Genk (belga) 7-0 (4-0)

F csoport:
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 0-1 (0-0)
Arsenal (angol)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 2-1 (0-0)


G csoport:
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-FC Porto (portugál) 0-2 (0-0)

korábban:
Zenit (orosz)-APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi) 0-0


H csoport:
AC Milan (olasz)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 2-3 (1-2)

korábban:
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Viktoria Plzen (cseh) 0-1 (0-1)

​*

*Priskin Tamás a Derby Countyhoz került kölcsönbe*





*


Priskin Tamás, az angol másodosztályban szereplő Ipswich Town magyar válogatott labdarúgója kölcsönjátékosként a gárda egyik riválisához, a Derby Countyhoz került.
*​*
*
A támadót képviselő Stars and Friends menedzseriroda arról tájékoztatta szerdán az MTI-t, hogy a 25 éves futballista december 31-ig szóló szerződést kötött.

*Priskin eddig 38-szor szerepelt a nemzeti csapatban, 11 gólt szerzett, a válogatott legutóbbi két mérkőzésén, Liechtenstein és Lengyelország ellen összesen háromszor volt eredményes.
*​*
*



*Női labdarúgó Eb-selejtező - Hosszabbításban mentettek pontot a magyarok*





*


Negyedórával a meccs vége előtt még kétgólos hátrányban volt a magyar női labdarúgó-válogatott, amely végül döntetlenre mentette szerdán az Észak-Írország elleni Európa-bajnoki selejtezőmérkőzést, Sopronban.
*​*
*
Az európai szövetség (UEFA) honlapja szerint Kiss László együttese Hutton öngólja révén a 76. percben szépített, majd a 92. percben Tálosi Szabina egyenlített.

*A csoport állása: *
*1. Izland 13 pont/5 mérkőzés, *
*2. Belgium 10/5, *
*3. Észak-Írország 7/4, *
*4. Norvégia 6/4, *
*5. Magyarország 4/5, *
*6. Bulgária 0/5
*​*
*
A selejtezőcsoportokból a győztesek mellett a legjobb második is egyből Eb-résztvevő lesz, míg a további hat csoportmásodik rájátszásban küzd meg három svédországi helyért. 
*A kontinenstornát 2013-ban rendezik.
*​*
*


*Casillas: Úriember ez a Mourinho!*
2011. 11. 24. 00.18

 <RIGHT> 






*Iker Casillas, a Real Madrid kapusa kifejezte nagyrabecsülését edzője, José Mourinho iránt.*


Emlékezetes, a Spanyol Szuper Kupa-döntő során Mourinho megnyomta Tito Vilanova szemét, és ebből származott is nagy kalamajka. 
Most Vilanova fültőmirigyéből kioperáltak egy tumort, és a Real-mester azt üzente a Barcelona pályaedzőjének: gyors és teljes felépülést kíván neki.

- Ez az igazi úriember! - nyilatkozta Casillas, Mourinhóra célozva. 
Casillas aztán felsőfokokban szólt a Real Madrid Dinamo Zagreb felett aratott 6-2-es BL-sikere miatt. 

*- De nincs pihenés, a hét végén az Atlético Madrid elleni spanyol rangadón újabb jelentős feladatot kell megoldanunk* - tette hozzá a kapuvédő


*Labdarúgó NB I - A rendőrség is készül a vasárnapi DVTK-FTC meccsre*





*


A rendőrség megerősített jelenléttel készül a DVTK-Ferencváros mérkőzésre, amelyet a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 17. fordulójában vasárnap 18 órától Miskolcon, az Andrássy úti stadionban tartanak.
*​*
*
Egyedné Novodonszki Éva, a Borsod megyei rendőr-főkapitányság szóvivője közlése szerint az átlagosnál várhatóan több szurkoló érkezik a találkozó helyszínére. Hozzátette, az Andrássy úti stadion parkolóinak befogadóképessége nem képes ellátni a nagyobb számú személygépkocsi forgalmat, emiatt felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy a rendőrség ezúton kéri a szurkolókat, hogy a mérkőzés előtt és után lehetőség szerint a tömegközlekedési eszközöket vegyék igénybe.
A szóvivő elmondta, a "szurkolókról - a mérkőzés előtt, alatt és onnan távozva is - a rendőrség felvételeket készít". A beléptetést végzők pedig kiemelt figyelmet fordítanak a jegyek ellenőrzésére a hamisítások és a másolások kiszűrése érdekében.
Ismertette azt is, hogy szabálysértést jelent a pirotechnikai eszközök használata, illetve birtoklása is, ezekben az esetekben a rendőrség eljárást kezdeményez az érintettekkel szemben.
Kitért még arra, hogy a rendőrség a szurkolótáborokat távozáskor visszatarthatja, ennek alapján a DVTK-drukkereket a mérkőzés befejezését követően a hatóság a stadionból csak tíz perc elteltével engedi távozni.
A meccsre a hazai klub közlése szerint minden jegy elkelt, de a napos oldal és a vendégszektor között lévő három állóhelyi szektorból kettő esetleges megnyitásáról csütörtökön 15 órától döntenek a hatóságok. Amennyiben a tűzoltóság, a rendőrség, az ÁNTSZ és a katasztrófavédelem is mindent rendben talál, akkor ezer újabb jegy kerülhet a piacra, így akár 12 ezren láthatnák a helyszínen a mérkőzést.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 28)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*
2011. 11. 28. 00.18

 <RIGHT> 



*


Az éllovas Debrecen és a második Győr is győzött a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga idei utolsó, 17. fordulójában, így előbbi négypontos előnnyel mehet a hosszú pihenőre.
*​*
*

A debreceniek a sereghajtó Zalaegerszeget kétgólos hátrányból fordítva is simán, 5-2-re győzték le, míg a Győr Újpesten nyert magabiztosan 3-1-re.
A harmadik helyen a címvédő Videoton "telelhet", mely szintén hátrányból állt fel, és verte 2-1-re a Paksot.
Az évzáró bajnokin remek meccset játszott egymással a Diósgyőr és a Ferencváros, s a gólgazdag összecsapást a kétszer is vesztésre álló FTC nyerte meg 3-2-re. 


*! A bajnokság március első hétvégéjén folytatódik. !
*​*
*
*A vasárnapi eredmények és a tabella:
MVM Paks-Videoton FC 1-2
Diósgyőri VTK-Ferencváros 2-3
*​*
*
*szombaton játszották:
DVSC-TEVA - ZTE FC 5-2
FGSZ Siófok-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3-1
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Kecskeméti TE 2-1
Pécsi MFC - Vasas-Híd 5-1
Újpest FC-Győri ETO FC 1-3 
*​*
*
*pénteken játszották:
Budapest Honvéd-Haladás Sopron Bank 2-2 

**A tabella:
**1. DVSC-TEVA 17 12 5 - 35-11 41 pont
2. Győri ETO 17 12 1 4 30-18 37
3. Videoton FC 17 10 2 5 32-13 32
4. Budapest Honvéd 17 8 5 4 32-21 29
5. Diósgyőri VTK 17 8 4 5 28-23 28
6. Pécsi MFC 17 7 7 3 27-26 28
7. Kecskeméti TE 17 7 4 6 28-24 25
8. MVM Paks 17 6 6 5 31-32 24
9. Ferencváros 17 5 4 8 16-17 19
**10. Újpest FC 17 5 2 10 22-31 17
11. Haladás Sopron Bank 17 4 5 8 17-24 17
12. Vasas-Híd 17 3 8 6 16-24 17
13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 17 2 11 4 20-25 17
14. FGSZ Siófok 17 3 7 7 15-24 16
15. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 17 4 3 10 17-26 15
16. ZTE FC 17 - 6 11 16-43 6
*​*
*​*Messinek ismét nem volt szerencséje*
2011. 11. 28. 08.12

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Megszakította a Barcelona hosszú győzelmi sorozatát a Getafe legénysége.*
*A katalánok ugyanis ez év áprilisában kaptak ki utoljára, azóta 27 meccset játszottak és mindig győztesen hagyták el a pályát.*

A hét végén azonban rossz napot fogtak ki és hiába voltak az egész mérkőzésen mezőnyfölényben, a Sanchez, Messi, Villa csatársornak nem sikerült igazán maradandót alkotnia.
Hiába kényszerült a Getafe változtatásra, amikor Mané megsérült és helyette Alberto Lopo lépett a pályára. Nem tudta ezt az előnyt sem kihasználni a Barca, minden támadása kudarcba fulladt vagy a Getafe kapusával nem bírtak. Nemhogy a vezetést nem tudták megszerezni, de a 67. percben Juan Valera egy szögletből ívelt beadást a Barca kapujába fejelt ( 0 - 1 ). Hiába volt Guardiola kettős cseréje is, Pedro és Cuenca sem tudott segíteni a csapaton. 

*Messi ugyan betalált a hosszabbításban, de a bíró lest ítélt. *

A befejezés előtt volt még egy óriási helyzete, de ismét csak a kapufát találta el, a kipattanóra Pedro startolt rá, de a Getafe kapusa ismét résen volt.
​*Puyol még nem akar nyugdíjba menni*








*Majdnem nyolc hónapot kihagyott ebből az idényből Carles Puyol, ám az FC Barcelona veterán labdarúgója nem adja fel olyan könnyen. *


- Én is hallottam, hogy azt mesélik egyesek: 33 évesen nincs már bennem elég kitartás ahhoz, hogy újra talpra álljak - mondta Puyol. - Jelentem, talpra álltam, a térdoperációm után ismét egészséges vagyok, és újra futballozok. És ezt a következő kilenc évben is megteszem! 
A világ- és Európa-bajnok védő egészen kiváló erőben érzi magát, következésképpen érthető is ez az elhatározása. 

*- Különben is, 65 vagy 67 éves koromban kívánok végleg nyugalomba vonulni. Az pedig még odébb van, igaz, addig azért nem kergetem a labdát *



​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Ligakupa - "Újrajátsszák" az áprilisi döntőt*


*



**


A címvédő Paks a legutóbb döntős Debrecennel találkozik a labdarúgó Ligakupa negyeddöntőjében, melynek párosítását vasárnap sorsolták ki.
*​*
*A Ligakupa negyeddöntőjének párosítása a Sport TV Harmadik félidő extra című műsorában tartott sorsolás alapján:

*Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa Termál FC
**Diósgyőri VTK-Videoton FC
MTK Budapest-Kecskeméti TE
MVM Paks - DVSC-TEVA

**A negyeddöntő első mérkőzéseit február 22-én rendezik, míg a visszavágókra március 7-én kerül sor.

*​*
*

*Gomez köszöni a dícséretet*
2011. 11. 29. 00.25

 <RIGHT> 






*Mi tagadás, nem éppen a legjobbkor reegált egy dícsérő véleményre Mario Gomez, a Bayern München válogatott csatára!*

A Bayern München nem kis meglepetésre kikapott idegenben 3-2-re a Mainztól, és Mario Gomez éppen eme fiaskó után, a mai német lapokban köszönte meg Ottmar Hitzfeld elismerését. 

- Ez a vereség persze nem jött jókor, de még biztosan javítunk - nyilatkozta Gomez. - Viszont Ottmar Hitzfeld úr, aki azt mondta a német sajtónak, hogy elfogadna engem az általa irányított Svájc válogatottjába, igencsak megtisztelt a véleményével. 
*Gomez arra a kérdésre, hogy kit tart a világ pillanatnyilag legjobb labdarúgójának, habozás nélkül az argentin Lionel Messi (FC Barcelona) nevét említette. 
*​*
*




*Del Bosque: Még nem dőlt el semmi*
2011. 11. 28. 23.06 

 <RIGHT> 






*Vicente del Bosque úgy véli, bár a Real Madrid előnye hat pontra nőtt a spanyol bajnokságban a Barcelona előtt, de hosszú még az út, amit a fővárosiaknak be kell járniuk az aranyérem megszerzése érdekében.*


Nem tudni, helyes-e, hogy Del Bosque véleményt nyilvánított, elvégre a spanyolok szövetségi kapitánya maradjon semleges, mindenesetre a szakember kijelentette, hogy a Real Madrid még korán örül, ha azt hiszi, hogy máris spanyol bajnok. 
*- Kétségkívül meglepő, hogy a Barcelona kikapott a Getafétől, a Real Madrid viszont remekelt az Atlético ellen, amennyiben 4-0-ra nyert, de még csak a spanyol bajnokság egyharmadánál járunk, tehát sok minden változhat* - értékelt Del Bosque, aki éppen a Real Madrid edzője volt akkor, amikor a "királyiak" az ő dirigálásával 2001-ben és 2003-ban egyaránt az élen végeztek az ibériai bajnokságban.



*Mégse megy Ronaldinho a Panathianikoshoz?*
2011. 11. 28. 22.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Csak úgy repkednek a hírek a brazil Ronaldinho jövőjéről.
* 

Minden második nap ellentétes értesülések látnak napvilágot Ronaldinho jövőjét illetően. 
Hol azt halljuk, hogy a Flamengo 31 éves válogatott játékosa a görög Panathinaikoshoz távozik, hol meg azt, hogy marad Brazíliában. 
- Marad - zárta rövidre a témát (?) a játékos menedzsere, egyben bátyja, Roberto de Assis. - Miért is távozna, hiszen a 2014-es brazíliai vb-n játszani akar, ehhez pedig előnyösebb, ha nem ír alá Európába, hanem itthon, szem előtt marad. 

*És ami perdöntő: Ronaldinho az Internacional elleni brazil bajnokin győztes gólt szerzett, a Flamengo pedig éppen neki köszönhetően 1-0-ra győzött. 
*​*
*


​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 December 2)

*EURO 1012 - kisorsolták az Európa bajnokság csoportjait.*

Ma este a kijevi Művészetek Palotájában kisorsolták a 2012-es Európa bajnokság csoportjait. A két házigazda: a lengyek az A csoportba míg az ukránok a D - csoportban kaptak heylet. 

*A csoport*
Poland
Grecce 
Russia
Czeh Republic

*B csoport*
Niederland
Denmark
Germany
Portugal

*C csoport*
Spain
Italy
Republic of Ireland
Croatia

* D csoport*
Ukraina
Sweden
France
Anglia


----------



## Mile (2011 December 2)

A B csoportot brutálisan erős négyes alkotja, igazi "halál"csoportnak nevezhetjük. A házigazda lengyelek viszont könnyen továbbjuthatnak saját csoportjukból, hiszen papíron ez a legkönnyebb kvartett. Ugyanez nem mondható el a másik vendéglátó ország, Ukrajna együtteséről, ők belehúztak rendesen. Jó kis derbik lesznek jövő nyáron, már várom az összecsapásokat, főleg a német-holland párharc ígérkezik ínyenc falatnak, de a francia-angol csata sem lehet rossz meccs.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 December 3)

Mile írta:


> A B csoportot brutálisan erős négyes alkotja, igazi "halál"csoportnak nevezhetjük. A házigazda lengyelek viszont könnyen továbbjuthatnak saját csoportjukból, hiszen papíron ez a legkönnyebb kvartett. Ugyanez nem mondható el a másik vendéglátó ország, Ukrajna együtteséről, ők belehúztak rendesen. Jó kis derbik lesznek jövő nyáron, már várom az összecsapásokat, főleg a német-holland párharc ígérkezik ínyenc falatnak, de a francia-angol csata sem lehet rossz meccs.


 
ja én alig várom már hogy elkezdödjön ez az EB! Várom már a holland - német és a spanyol - olasz párharcot.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

*Messi édesapa kíván lenni*









* *Lionel, immáron 24 éves, mi a fontosabb Ön számára, a felnőtteket jobbára jellemző kiegyensúlyozottság vagy egy újabb Aranylabda?* - kapta a kérdést Messi.
- _Ha kiegyensúlyozott vagyok, akkor van Aranylabda is... - válaszolta mosolyogva Messi.

_* *Mi biztosítja a kiegyensúlyozottságot?
*- *A család.

** *Ön is kíván a közeljövőben családot alapítani?
*- *Fogalmazzunk úgy, hogy nagyon szeretnék már egy gyermeket.

** *Öt éve együtt él az argentin Antonella Roccuzzóval. Netán ő lesz a mama?
*- _Igen, hiszen valóban együtt élünk Casteldefellsben. Odahaza, argentin földön, Rosárióban ismertem meg Antonellát, ő akkor még tinédzser volt, de azóta felnőtt. Ráadásul a családjaink is ismerik egymást Rosárióban, össze is járnak, egyszóval a lehető legnagyobb rendben van minden.

_* *Sokszor említi a családot, ez alapvető fontosságú az életében?
*-_ Mindennél fontosabb. A labdarúgásban sokszor előfordul, hogy váratlan dolgok jönnek közbe, és ezeket bizony fel is kell dolgozni. Amikor fiatalabb voltam, a szüleimnek köszönhettem, hogy ezeken a nehéz fordulópontokon túljutottam.

_** Viszonylag keveset beszél a magánéletéről. Miért?
*- _Valóban azt kedvelem, ha visszahúzódhatok a csendbe. Antonellával ilyen vonatkozásban megegyező embertípusok vagyunk.

_* *És mivel ütik el az időt a nagy otthoni csendben?
*- _Szívesen elmegyek Antonellával vásárolgatni, ha pedig otthon vagyunk, vagyok, korábban igen sokat játszottam a Playstation-nel. A jelek szerint ahogyan idősebb leszek, már más dolgok érdekelnek, nem csak a játék. Következésképpen a Playstation-t egyre inkább hanyagolom. Elvégre vannak nagyon lényeges dolgok is az életben. Így például az apaság is._



*Olic olasz kérői*








*Ivica Olic távozna a Bayern Münchentől.*


Kevesli a neki jutó játéklehetőséget Ivica Olic, ezért pár napja tudatta, hogy távozna a bajoroktól. Most már azt is tudjuk, hogy 2012 januárjában, de legkésőbb a jövő év nyarán egy másik Bundesliga-klubot választhat, vagy ha nem nem német földön képzeli el a jövőjét, akkor az sem kizárt, hogy az olasz élvonalban szereplő valamelyik együttes szerelését húzza magára. 


*Amikor a horvát csatártól azt kérdezték, melyik itáliai klubbal tárgyal, ez válaszolta:* - _*Ezt nem árulom el, hiszen egyelőre csak afféle puhatolózó tárgyalások kezdődtek el. *_



*Ballack az Egyesült Államokba tart?*








*Michael Ballack, a Bayer Leverkusen 98-szoros német válogatott középpályása esetleg az USA-ban folytatja a futballt.*

Jövő nyáron lejár Michael Ballack szerződése, márpedig úgy fest, hogy a 35 éves játékos nem kíván továbbra is a Bayer Leverkusen színeiben szerepelni. Michael Becker, a kiváló labdarúgó ügynöke kijelentette, hogy a legvalószínűbb célállomás az amerikai profi bajnokság. 

- Bár szó volt arról is, hogy visszatérne Angliába, de élénken észben tartja, hogy a 2010-es Angol Kupa-döntőben Kevin-Prince Boateng durván beleszállt, ennek következtében a térdén igen csúnya sérülést szenvedett, emiatt hosszú időre kidőlt a sorból, és ezért nem nagyon kedveli már az angol bajnokság "faragását" - mondta Becker. 


*Ötödször brazil bajnok a gyászoló Corinthians* 


*A Corinthians nyerte a brazil labdarúgó-bajnokságot, s a klub a vasárnap elhunyt volt legendás játékosa, Sócrates emlékének ajánlotta története ötödik sikerét.*

A Sao Pauló-i csapatnak a zárófordulóban már egy döntetlen is elég volt a Palemiras ellen. Ezt sikerült is elérnie, miután a találkozón - amely több kiállítást is hozott, s a végén a játékosok is összeverekedtek - nem született gól. A Corinthians így 71 ponttal zárt, két ponttal megelőzve üldözőjét, a Vasco da Gamát.

*Sócrates hat évig volt a Corinthians játékosa, 297 mérkőzésen 172 gólt szerzett az együttes színeiben. A 63-szoros válogatott futballista vasárnap, 57 éves korában hunyt el egy bélgyulladásból kialakult fertőzés következtében.*


*Bajnokok Ligája - Zárás négy csoportban kedden*
​*Kedden a hatodik forduló mérkőzéseivel lezárulnak a csoportküzdelmek az E, az F, a G és a H jelű négyesben a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligájában.


Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 6. (utolsó) forduló (az UEFA honlapja szerint):

E csoport:
----------
Chelsea (angol)-Valencia (spanyol) 20:45 ó
Genk (belga)-Bayer Leverkusen (német) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. (és már nyolcaddöntős) Bayer Leverkusen 9 pont, 
2. Valencia 8 (12-4), 
3. Chelsea 8 (10-4), 
4. Genk 2

F csoport:
----------
Olimpiakosz (görög)-Arsenal (angol) 20:45 ó
Borussia Dortmund (német)-Olympique Marseille (francia) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. (és már nyolcaddöntős) Arsenal 11 pont, 
2. Olympique Marseille 7, 
3. Olimpiakosz 6, 
4. Borussia Dortmund 4

G csoport:
---------
FC Porto (portugál)-Zenit (orosz) 20:45 ó
APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. (és már nyolcaddöntős) APOEL Nicosia 9 pont 
2. Zenit 8, 
3. FC Porto 7, 
4. Sahtar Donyeck 2

H csoport:
----------
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 20:45 ó
Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-AC Milan (olasz) 20:45 ó

A csoport állása: 
1. (és már nyolcaddöntős) FC Barcelona 13 pont, 
2. (és már nyolcaddöntős) AC Milan 8, 
3. Viktoria Plzen 4, 
4. BATE Boriszov 2​​*
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 December 5)

Ma kiválasztották azt a 3 focistát akik közül kerul majd ki az idei Aranylabdás. 
A három "szerencsés" jelölt:

Lionel Messi ( Barcelona)
Xavi (Barcelona)
Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid)


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Ma kiválasztották azt a 3 focistát akik közül kerul majd ki az idei Aranylabdás.
> A három "szerencsés" jelölt:
> 
> Lionel Messi ( Barcelona)
> ...


 
Sztem a befutó sok sok dolog miatt *Lionel Messi* lesz.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Rudolf Gergely az év legjobb játékosa*








*Az MLSZ a nagypályás férfi labdarúgók közül Rudolf Gergelynek jutalmazta az év legjobbjának járó elismeréssel, a Panathinaikosz támadója első alkalommal érdemelte ki a címet. *
*A női nagypályás, és női futsaljátékosok között Pádár Anita, a Femina és az Alba-Vesta játékosa végzett az élen, férfi futsalban Gyurcsányi Zsolt (Rába ETO) immár negyedszer, strandlabdarúgásban Fekete Viktor (Goldwin Plus) harmadszor nyújtotta a legjobb teljesítményt.*

Rudolf Gergely idén hat mérkőzésen szerepelt a válogatottban, és egy meccs kivételével az összes találkozón eredményes volt. Gólt szerzett az Eb-résztvevő hollandok és a svédek ellen, valamint betalált Moldova, Azerbajdzsán, valamint Izland kapujába is. Nemcsak a statisztikai mutatók bizonyítják, hogy a válogatott egyik vezéregyéniségévé lépett elő, a mutatott játék is rendre a csapat legjobbjai közé sorolta. A támadóval az "Év játékosa" elismerés odaítélése után beszélgettünk.
- Világklasszis támadók is megirigyelhetnék idei gólátlagát a válogatottban, nehéz vitatni, hogy a csapat meghatározó játékosa volt idén.
- Nem is kérdés, hogy mióta válogatott vagyok, ez volt a legjobb évem. Meccsről meccsre egyre jobban beilleszkedtem, ami legalább annyira a csapat érdeme, mint az enyém. Fantasztikus a közeg, kitűnő a hangulat, és nem utolsó sorban, úgy gondolom, nagyon jó a csapat is. Amikor csak alkalom adódik, rohanok haza, minden egyes válogatott összetartás élményszámba megy, nem is beszélve a mérkőzésekről. Nincs annál jobb érzés, mikor a válogatott mezében, több tízezer hazai szurkoló előtt léphetek pályára. Mindent megteszek, hogy a legtöbbet hozzam ki magamból a válogatottban, örülök, hogy mások is úgy látták, hogy valamennyire ezt sikerült megvalósítanom. Azt kívánom, hogy minden évem ilyen legyen!
- Klubszinten mozgalmasan alakul az idei éve. A Genoánál kezdődött, majd a Bariban folytatódott, végül a Panathinaikosznál végződött. Nem jelentett hátrányt a sok klubváltás?
- Egyáltalán nem hátrány, sőt, azt mondom, hogy sokkal inkább jelent előnyt. Minél több csapatban játszik az ember, annál több játékstílust megismer, annál több tapasztalatot szerezhet. Örülök, hogy a Panathinaikoszhoz kerültem, mert itt ismét bajnoki címért játszhatok a csapattal, és legutóbb erre még Debrecenben volt lehetőségem. Az edzőm külön kérésére kerültem ide, és egyáltalán nem bántam meg a váltást. Tetszik a klub, bízom benne, hogy megnyerjük a bajnokságot.
- Az sem rontja az összképet, hogy Olaszországban eddig nem sikerült stabil csapattaggá válnia?
- Egyáltalán nem éltem meg kudarcként az olaszországi időszakot, ha erre vonatkozik a kérdés. Sőt, sikeresnek ítélem meg a genovai és a bari szereplésemet is. Azt tudni kell, hogy Olaszországban nem csupán a képességek döntenek abban, hogy ki kap szerepet a mérkőzéseken. Nagy üzlet a futball, és sokszor anyagi érdekek mentén alakul ki a kezdőcsapat. Úgy gondolom, ha nem a drágán megvásárolt dél-amerikaiakat favorizálnák, még több lehetőségem nyílt volna a bizonyításra, de így sem panaszkodom. Jó évet zártam a Serie A-ban, és ezt mások is elismerték, sőt, burkoltan azt is éreztették, hogy leginkább üzleti érdekek miatt nem lehettem még többet a pályán. Végül jól alakult a sorom, mert egy nagyszerű klubhoz kerültem, a Panathinaikosznál érzem a bizalmat, és azt is, hogy komolyan számolnak velem. Sérülésem után két hete kezdtem el az edzéseket, biztos vagyok benne, hogy be tudom verekedni magamat a kezdőcsapatba.
- Az utóbbi időben gyakran elhangzott, de az év végeztével újra aktuális lehet a következő kérdés: mi az oka annak, hogy az utóbbi időszakban látványos javuláson ment keresztül a magyar válogatott?
- Úgy gondolom, a jelenlegi szakmai stábnak óriási szerepe van abban, hogy végre jönnek az eredmények, Egervári Sándor személyében nagyszerű kapitány irányítja a válogatottat. Győztes csapatban mindenki szeret játszani, ezért motivált a társaság, és sokat segít, hogy a kerettagok nemcsak a pályán, hanem azon kívül is jól megértik egymást. Főleg ennek tudható be, hogy nagyot léptünk előre idén, végre hoztuk a kötelező meccseket, és a bravúr is bennünk volt, gondolok itt a svédek legyőzésére, illetve az amszterdami mérkőzésre, amikor hármat rúgtunk a hollandoknak, és nagyon közel jártunk a pontszerzéshez. Hullámvölgyek minden csapat életében vannak, és bár bennünket sem kerültek el a kisebb-nagyobb visszaesések, jóval egységesebben teljesítettünk, mint korábban. Remélem, a kerettagok közül minél többen kapnak rendszeres játéklehetőséget klubjukban, mert ez az egyik kulcsa a még jobb szereplésnek.
-* Egervári Sándor* nemrégiben azt mondta, hogy nemcsak csapatjátékban fejlődhet sokat a válogatott, hanem a fiatal játékosok egyénileg is jócskán léphetnek még előre. Mit gondol, egyéni teljesítményét tekintve még messze jár majdani legjobbjától?
- Ó, hogyne! Úgy érzem, még nagyon sok van bennem. A válogatottban a fiatalabbak közé sorolom magam, és biztosan tudom, hogy rengeteget fogok még fejlődni, miként az elmúlt másfél évben is hatalmasat léptem előre. Azért is választottam annak idején Olaszországot, mert tudtam, hogy ott minden adott a céljaim megvalósításához. Taktikában, állóképességben is sokat javultam, de más területeken ugyancsak jól látható a fejlődés, azért dolgozom keményen minden egyes edzésen, hogy folytatódjon ez a folyamat. Mindig jobb és jobb akarok lenni, ha nem így gondolkodnék, nem is folytatnám tovább a labdarúgást, mert ezt a szakmát, szerintem, csak ezzel a hozzáállással érdemes művelni.




*Bajnokok Ligája - A nyolcaddöntős csapatok* 


*A csoportkör szerdai, utolsó játéknapja után kialakult a nyolcaddöntő mezőnye a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligájában.*
*A BL nyolcaddöntőjének sorsolását jövő hét pénteken tartják Nyonban.*

*A nyolcaddöntős csapatok:*
*FC Barcelona (spanyol, címvédő), AC Milan (olasz), Real Madrid (spanyol), Bayern München (német), Internazionale (olasz), Benfica (portugál), Bayer Leverkusen (német), Arsenal (angol), APOEL (ciprusi), Olympique Marseille (francia), Chelsea (angol), Zenit (orosz), SSC Napoli (olasz), CSZKA Moszkva (orosz), Basel (svájci), Olympique Lyon (francia)*

*Az Európa Ligában folytatják:*
*Valencia (spanyol), Olimpiakosz (görög), FC Porto (portugál), Viktoria Plzen (cseh), Manchester City (angol), Trabzonspor (török), Manchester United (angol), Ajax Amsterdam (holland)*


*Bajnokok Ligája - Eredmények - kiesett a két manchesteri*
* csapat*​*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének szerdai, hatodik (utolsó) fordulós mérkőzésein:*

*A csoport:*
*Manchester City (angol)-Bayern München (német) 2-0 (1-0)*
*gól:* Silva (37.), Toure (52.)

*Villarreal (spanyol)-Napoli (olasz) 0-2 (0-0)*
*gól:* Inler (65.), Hamsik (77.)​*​**B csoport:*
*Lille (francia)-Trabzonspor (török) 0-0*

*Internazionale (olasz)-CSZKA Moszkva (orosz) 1-2 (0-0)*
*gól:* Cambiasso (51.), illetve Doumbia (50.), Berezuckij (87.)​*​**C csoport:*
*FC Basel (svájci)-Manchester United (angol) 2-1 (1-0)*
*gól:* Streller (9.), Frei (84.), illetve Jones (89.)

*Benfica (portugál)-Otelul Galati (román) 1-0 (1-0)*
*gól:* Cardozo (7.)
​*D csoport:*
*Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 1-7 (1-1)*
*gól:* Kovacic (40.), illetve Gomis (45., 49., 52., 70.), Gonalons (48.), Lopez (65.), Briand (76.)
*piros lap: Leko (28., Dinamo Zagreb)*

*Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 0-3 (0-2)*
*gól:* Callejon (14., 91.), Higuain (42.)​​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 9)

Sziasztok!

Holnap este Real -Barca!
Szerintetek mi várható?


----------



## dumber (2011 December 9)

"Nincsenek játékrendszerek, ez csak egy magyar demagógia, írja le nyugodtan. Amikor kell, akkor előrefelé játszunk, amikor kell, akkor pedig hátrafelé, ez a lényeg."

_*Csertői Aurél*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Hamsik: Ez őrült jó mulatság volt!*
2011. 12. 10. 01.40

 <RIGHT> 






*Elégedett Marek Hamsik, az olasz **SSC Napoli* *szlovák válogatott légiósa.*


Idegenben nyert BL-csoportmeccsen az olasz SSC Napoli. 
A 2-0-ás sikere a spanyol Villarreal ellen azt jelenti, hogy az egyenes kieséses ágon, a nyolcaddöntőben folytatja a sorozatot. 
- *Ez őrült jó mulatság volt!* - nyilatkozta az idegenbeli találkozón egy gólt jegyző szlovák Marek Hamsik. - 

Spanyolországban bármelyik együttest megverni kemény feladat. Mi ezt megtettük, és le a kalappal támogatóink előtt, hiszen Ibériába is ötezer szurkolónk kísért el bennünket. Ha ehhez hozzáveszem, hogy huszonegy éve nem ért el a Napoli ilyen hangos sikert az európai kupaküzdelmek során, akkor tényleg boldognak vallhatom magamat a társaimmal együtt.


*Bundesliga - Berlinben győzött a Schalke*
​*A Schalke egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult Berlinben a Herthánál a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának péntek esti nyitómérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény:*
*Hertha BSC-FC Schalke 04 1-2 (1-2)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* _Ramos (25.), illetve Huntelaar (20.), Pukki (44.)_

*szombaton játsszák:*
*Werder Bremen-VfL Wolfsburg 15:30 ó*
*FSV Mainz 05-Hamburger SV 15:30*
*1. FC Nürnberg-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30*
*1. FC Köln-SC Freiburg 15:30*
*FC Augsburg-Borussia Mönchengladbach 15:30*
*Hannover 96-Bayer Leverkusen 18:30*

*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Borussia Dortmund-1. FC Kaiserslautern 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bayern München 17:30*


*Neymar szerint Messi a legjobb*​*Neymar, a brazilok 19 éves csillaga szerint Lionel Messi, a spanyol bajnok, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona futballistája a legjobb játékos a világon.*

*"Mindig is azt mondtam, hogy ő a legjobb labdarúgó a világon!"* - nyilatkozta a Santos fiatal játékosa, aki a Japánban zajló klub-világbajnokságon akár találkozhat is a katalánok kétszeres aranylabdás támadójával.

*"Rendkívül nehéz megállítani, de arra törekszünk majd, hogy lelassítsuk"* - tette hozzá az extrém hajviseleteiről és kiismerhetetlen cseleiről is ismert Neymar.


*Primera División - Hatalmas a tét a szombati El Clásicón* 

*Szombat késő este a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójában egymásnak feszül a jelenkor két legerősebbjének tartott csapata, a listavezető Real Madrid, illetve a címvédő, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona.*

A katalánok nemrég a Getafe otthonában meglepő vereséget szenvedtek, minek következtében a fővárosiak lépéselőnybe kerültek, így ha odahaza, a Santiago Bernabéu Stadionban legyőznék örök riválisukat, hatpontos előnyre tennének szert. Ráadásul a Real egy mérkőzéssel kevesebbet játszott, azaz a differencia később könnyen kilenc egységnyire nőhet, ami - tekintve José Mourinho együttesének formáját - akár a bajnoki cím elhódítását is jelentheti.
A madridiak legutóbbi 15 tétmérkőzésüket megnyerték, ezzel együtt könnyelműség lenne őket a csúcstalálkozó egyértelmű esélyeseként emlegetni, a Barcelonával szemben ugyanis az elmúlt években nem sok babér termett számukra. Az előző szezonban a bajnokságban előbb egy 5-0-ás csúfos vereségbe szaladtak bele a Camp Nou Stadionban - a visszavágó 1-1-es döntetlennel végződött -, míg a Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőjében, a hazai 0-2-őt követően, egy idegenbeli 1-1-gyel búcsúztak. A Real csak a Király Kupa-döntőjében diadalmaskodott (1-0). A két futballgigász már ebben az idényben is találkozott egymással, a Spanyol Szuperkupa első mérkőzésén 2-2-es döntetlen született Madridban, majd a visszavágón a két gólt szerző Lionel Messi vezérletével 3-2-re nyert Pep Guardiola legénysége.
"Valóban, a Madrid kitűnő formában van, de egy El Clásicó nem a statisztikákról szól" - nyilatkozta Xavi, a Barcelona világbajnok középpályása, aki 600. tétmérkőzésén léphet pályára szombat este csapata színeiben.
Az összecsapás természetesen nemcsak a két klub közötti örök rivalizálásról szól, hanem az egyéniségek találkozásáról, megméretéséről is: várhatóan pályára lép a FIFA-Aranylabda díj három várományosa, azaz hazai oldalon Cristiano Ronaldo, míg a vendégeknél Lionel Messi és Xavi. A legjobb "átlaga" a kétszeres aranylabdás argentin Messinek van, ugyanis pályafutása során eddig 15 mérkőzést játszott a Real ellen, ezeken a találkozókon pedig 13-szor volt eredményes. E tekintetben a portugál Ronaldónak 9/3 a mutatója a Barcelona ellen.

*A mostani a két csapat történetének 216. tétmérkőzése lesz, a Real eddig 86-szor diadalmaskodott, 45 alkalommal döntetlen született, míg 84-szer a Barcelona hagyta el győztesen a pályát.*


*Primera División, 16. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Levante-Sevilla 18 ó*
*Real Betis-Valencia 20*
*Real Madrid-FC Barcelona 22*

*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Rayo Vallecano-Sporting Gijón 12 ó*
*Getafe-Granada 16*
*Villarreal-Real Sociedad 16*
*Málaga-Osasuna 18*
*Real Zaragoza-Real Mallorca 18*
*Athletic Bilbao-Racing Santander 19:45*
*Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 21:30*


*Primera División - Xavi 600. mérkőzése lesz az El Clásicó*

*Nem mindennapi mérföldkőhöz érkezik pályafutásában Xavi, a spanyol bajnok, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának karmestere: a 31 éves középpályás szombaton a Real Madrid elleni El Clásicón 600. tétmérkőzésén léphet pályára a katalán klub színeiben.*

A világbajnok futballista *1998-ban Louis van Gaal irányítása alatt mutatkozott be a felnőtt csapatban*, azóta - a Barcelona hivatalos honlapja szerint - többek között *397 *bajnokin és* 121* Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen szerepelt gránátvörös-kékben.

*Xavi - aki 1991-ben került a klubhoz - összesen 18 trófeát nyert a csapattal, ezzel a Barca történetének legeredményesebb játékosa.*
​​

*Serie A - Utolsó őszi rangadójára készül a Juventus*​*A egyedüli veretlenként listavezető Juventus az AS Roma vendége lesz az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójában, s a hétfő esti találkozóval Antonio Conte legénysége le is tudja a nagycsapatok elleni rangadókat a szezon őszi részét tekintve.*

A fővárosi együttes ráadásul óriási krízisben van, legutóbb 3-0-ra kikapott a Fiorentinától, s a találkozó után egyre többen követelték Luis Enrique vezetőedző távozását, aki minderre úgy reagált, ha a játékosai nem állnak ki mellette, akkor inkább feláll a kispadról. Egyértelmű tehát, hogy egy esetleges vereség a Juventus elleni rangadón akár a spanyol szakember állásába is kerülhet.
A torinóiak előnye ugyanakkor csak két pont a címvédő AC Milannal szemben, amely egyre jobb formába lendül, ennek pedig ezúttal a Bologna lehet a szenvedő alanya.
A szebb napokat látott Internazionaléra két rendkívül fontos összecsapás vár, ugyanis előbb szombaton a Fiorentinát fogadja, majd kedden, a 11. fordulóból elhalasztott Genoa elleni mérkőzését pótolja. Ezek esetleges megnyerésével a nagy gödörben lévő, egyelőre csupán 16. kék-fekete alakulat felzárkózhatna a középmezőnyre.
A jelenleg harmadik Udinese vasárnap a Chievót látja vendégül, a negyedik Lazio pedig a forduló nyitómérkőzésén a Lecce otthonában lép pályára. A Bajnokok Ligájában szerdán nyolcaddöntőbe jutott Napoli ezúttal az újonc Novara vendége lesz.


*Serie A, 15. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Lecce-Lazio 18 ó*
*Siena-Genoa 18*
*Internazionale-Fiorentina 20:45*
*Palermo-Cesena 20:45*

*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Atalanta-Catania 15 ó*
*Bologna-AC Milan 15*
*Cagliari-Parma 15*
*Udinese-Chievo 15*
*Novara-Napoli 20:45*

*hétfő:*
*------*
*AS Roma-Juventus 20:45*


*A 11. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:*

*kedd:*
*Genoa-Internazionale 20:45 ó*

​​*​*


----------



## dumber (2011 December 10)

Real Madrid-Barcelona 1-3 (1-1)

G: Benzema ill. Sanchez, Marcelo(o.g.), Fabregas


Hatalmas csalódás...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*A Barcelona Madridban nyerte az El Clásicót*
2011. 12. 11. 00.20​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A címvédő, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona 3-1-re győzött a Real Madrid otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának szombat esti szuperrangadóján. A katalánok ezzel megszakították a fővárosiak 15 tétmérkőzésből álló győzelmi sorozatát.*​ 
Gyors góllal indult az El Clásico. Rögtön a középkezdés után a vendégek kapusához, Valdeshez került a labda, amit aztán eladott, majd némi szerencsével az ötösön álló Benzema találta magát helyzetben és nem hibázott. Így már a 23. (!) másodpercben vezetett a Real Madrid.
A 30. percben egyenlített a Barcelona: Messi félelmetes sebességgel indult meg a középpályán, majd nagyszerűen ugratta ki Sanchezt, a chilei támadó pedig nagy erővel lőtte ki a jobb alsó sarkot.
A fordulást követően a vezetést is megszerezte a vendégcsapat: a Barca-mezben 600. tétmérkőzésén pályára lépő Xavi távoli lövése megpattant Marcelón, a labda pedig a vetődő Casillas mellett a hálóba csorgott. A 66. percben tovább növelte előnyét a Guardiola-alakulat: Dani Alves tökéletes beadását Fabregas fejelte a bal alsó sarokba.
Ez volt a két csapat történetének 216. tétmérkőzése: a Barca 85. alkalommal diadalmaskodott, e mellett 86 Real-győzelem és 45 döntetlen született. Érdekesség, hogy Josep Guardiola 2008-as kinevezése óta a katalánok még nem szenvedtek vereséget a Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban. A madridiak bajnoki mérkőzésen utoljára 2008. május 7-én tudták legyőzni az örök riválist.​ 

*Primera División, 16. forduló:*​ 
*Real Madrid-FC Barcelona 1-3 (1-1)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Benzema (1.), illetve Sanchez (30.), Xavi (53.), Fabregas (66.)​ 

*Real Betis-Valencia 2-1 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------*
*g:* Castro (90., 94.), illetve Dorado (66., öngól)​ 

*Levante-Sevilla 1-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------*
*g:* Nano (57.)​ 


*vasárnap:*
*Rayo Vallecano-Sporting Gijón 12 ó *
*Getafe-Granada 16 *
*Villarreal-Real Sociedad 16 *
*Málaga-Osasuna 18 *
*Real Zaragoza-Real Mallorca 18 *
*Athletic Bilbao-Racing Santander 19:45 *
*Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 21:30*​ 


*Az élcsoport:*
*1. FC Barcelona 37 pont*
*2. Real Madrid 37*
*3. Valencia 30*
*4. Levante 29*​ 



*A Manchester City visszautasította a Milan ajánlatát Tévez-ügyben*​ 

*A Manchester City nem fogadta el az AC Milan ajánlatát, amelyet az argentin Carlos Tévez kölcsönvételének ügyében tett az olasz futballklub. Ezt Adriano Galliani, a milánóiak alelnöke közölte.*​ 
Az egyesületi vezető korábban elárulta: ingyen akarták kölcsönvenni a támadót, és bizonyos feltételekkel igényt tartottak volna a végleges leigazolására. Ennek fényében nem meglepő az angolok elutasító válasza, sajtóértesülések szerint ugyanis a City 4 millió euró ellenében adná kölcsön a játékost a szezon hátralevő részére, ezt követően pedig további 20 milliót kérne érte.
"Nem változtatunk a szándékunkon. Hosszú egyeztetésnek nézünk elébe" - fogalmazott Galliani.
A 27 éves Tévez nagyon rossz viszonyban van klubjával. Októberben a Manchester City 600 ezer fontos bírságot szabott ki rá, mert állítólag nem akart beállni csereként a Bayern München elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen. Később az angol hivatásos futballisták szervezetének nyomására a City megfelezte a büntetést. 
*Roberto Mancini vezetőedző ugyanakkor a közelmúltban azt mondta:* *azzal, hogy Tévez engedély nélkül hazatért Argentínába, minden hidat felégetett maga mögött.*​ 

*Serie A - Győzött az Inter*​ 
*Az Internazionale hazai környezetben 2-0-ra legyőzte a Fiorentina együttesét az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 

*Serie A, 15. forduló:*​ 
*Internazionale-Fiorentina 2-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Pazzini (41.), Nagatomo (49.)​ 
*Palermo-Cesena 0-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*g:* Mutu (63.)
*kiállítva: Munoz (63., Palermo)*
*korábban:*
*Lecce-Lazio 2-3 (1-1)*
*---------------------*
*g:* Di Michele (12.), Ferrario (59.), illetve Klose (28., 87.), Cana (48.)​ 
*Siena-Genoa 0-2 (0-0)*
*---------------------*
*g:* Rossi (57.), Palacio (91.)​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Atalanta-Catania 15 ó*
*Bologna-AC Milan 15*
*Cagliari-Parma 15*
*Udinese-Chievo 15*
*Novara-Napoli 20:45*​ 

*Bundesliga - Gól nélkül Hannoverben*​ 
*A német labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján:*​ 
*Hannover 96-Bayer Leverkusen 0-0*
*--------------------------------*
*korábban:*
*FC Augsburg-Borussia Mönchengladbach 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------------------*
*g:* Callsen-Bracker (51.)​ 
*Werder Bremen-VfL Wolfsburg 4-1 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*g:* Szokratisz (18.), Pizarro (45.), Rosenberg (55.), Arnautovic (71.), illetve Scha:fer (86.)​ 
*FSV Mainz 05-Hamburger SV 0-0*
*-----------------------------*
*1. FC Nürnberg-1899 Hoffenheim 0-2 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*g:* Ibisevic (39., 56.)
*kiállítva:* Chandler (43.), illetve Compper (91.)​ 
*1. FC Köln-SC Freiburg 4-0 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*g:* Clemens (20., 66.), Podolski (61., 74.)​ 

*pénteken játszották:*
*Hertha BSC-FC Schalke 04 1-2 (1-2)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Ramos (25.), illetve Huntelaar (20.), Pukki (44.)​ 
*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Borussia Dortmund-1. FC Kaiserslautern 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bayern München 17:30*​ 

*Az állás:*
*1. Bayern München 31 pont*
*2. FC Schalke 31*
*3. Borussia Dortmund 30*
*4. Bor. Mönchengladbach 30*
*5. Werder Bremen 29*
*6. Bayer Leverkusen 26*​ 

*Premier League - Győzött a címvédő MU, a Liverpool és az Arsenal*​ 
*A címvédő Manchester United magabiztos győzelmet aratott a vendég Wolverhampton felett az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​ 
A magyar játékosokat foglalkoztató csapatok ugyanakkor kikaptak: a Bolton (Bogdán Ádám) az Aston Villától, a West Bromwich Albion (Gera Zoltán, Fülöp Márton) pedig a Wigantől szenvedett vereséget hazai környezetben, míg a QPR (Buzsáky Ákos) Liverpoolban maradt alul. Egyik magyar futballista sem lépett pályára.
Az Arsenal Robin van Persie góljával nyert az Everton ellen - a holland támadónak ez volt a 33. találata idén a Premier League-ben, s már csak Thierry Henry (34 gól 2004-ben) és Alan Shearer (36, 1995) előzi meg a rekordlistán.​ 

*Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 15. forduló:*​ 
*- Manchester United-Wolverhampton Wanderers 4-1 (2-0)*
*g:* Nani (17., 56.), Rooney (27., 62.), illetve Fletcher (47.)​ 
*- Arsenal-Everton 1-0 (0-0)*
*g:* van Persie (70.)​ 
*- Bolton Wanderers-Aston Villa 1-2 (0-2)*
*g:* Klasnic (55.), illetve Albrighton (33.), Petrov (39.)​ 
*- FC Liverpool-Queens Park Rangers 1-0 (0-0)*
*g:* Suarez (47.)​ 
*- Norwich City-Newcastle United 4-2 (1-1)*
*g:* Hoolaha (39.), Holt (59., 82.), Morison (63.), illetve Ba (45., 71.)
*kiállítva:* Gosling (66., Newcastle)​ 
*- Swansea City-Fulham 2-0 (0-0)*
*g:* Dempsey (57., öngól), Graham (91.)​ 
*- West Bromwich Albion-Wigan Athletic 1-2 (1-1)*
*g:* Reid (33.), illetve Moses (37.), Gomez (57., 11-esből)​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Sunderland-Blackburn Rovers 14:30 ó*
*Stoke City-Tottenham Hotspur 17*​ 
*hétfő:*
*Chelsea-Manchester City 21 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Primera División - Mourinho: nem volt szerencsénk*​ 
*A Real Madridot irányító José Mourinho főként a szerencsére panaszkodott a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának szombat esti szuperrangadója után, amelyet tanítványai hazai pályán 3-1-re elbuktak a címvédő, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona ellen.*​ 
A fővárosiak egy kapushibából már a 23. másodpercben vezetést szereztek, ám a 30. percben a kiugró Sanchez egyenlített, szünet után a Barca-mezben 600. tétmérkőzésén pályára lépő Xavi távoli lövése megpattant Marcelón (1-2), majd a 66. percben Fabregas szép fejessel állította be a végeredményt. A katalánok ezzel megszakították a Real 15 tétmérkőzésből álló győzelmi sorozatát.
_*"A szerencse fontos szerepet játszott ma, 1-0 után Ronaldo olyan helyzetet hagyott ki, amelyet máskor nem, aztán az ellenfél egy megpattanó lövéssel jutott előnyhöz"*_ - *elemezte a történteket Mourinho. *
_*"Később 2-2-nél is volt esélyünk, mire kaptunk még egy gólt, ami szétzilált bennünket. Szóval ez a szerencse meccse volt, de nem akarok semmit elvenni a Barcelonától. Szomorúak de nyugodtak vagyunk, mindkét csapatnak 37 pontja van, mi eggyel kevesebb meccset játszottunk, úgyhogy jó esélyünk van arra, hogy éllovasként menjünk a karácsonyi szünetre."*_
A portugál edző kitért arra is, hogy a barcás Lionel Messi kis híján begyűjtötte második sárga lapját is az első félidő végén:
*"Nálam ez kiállítás volt, de a bíró közelebb állt, és jobban látta."*
A katalán kispadon ülő Josep Guardiola nem becsülte túl a 3-1-es sikert:
*"Nem hiszem, hogy a Madrid megtörik ettől a vereségtől. Ők vezetik a tabellát, és novemberben vagy decemberben nem lehet senkit bajnoknak kikiáltani. Ami Victor Valdes kapushibáját illeti, utána remekül védett, ez is mutatja, hogy milyen erősek vagyunk még akkor is, amikor a Real Madrid az ellenfél."*​ 
Ez volt a két csapat történetének 216. tétmérkőzése: a Barca 85. alkalommal diadalmaskodott, emellett 86 Real-győzelem és 45 döntetlen született. Érdekesség, hogy Guardiola 2008-as kinevezése óta a katalánok még nem szenvedtek vereséget a Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban. 
*A madridiak bajnoki mérkőzésen utoljára 2008. május 7-én tudták legyőzni az örök riválist.*​ 


*Nem lesz Tévez-Pato csere*
2011. 12. 11. 12.04​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*A Milan nem megy bele egy angol részről kezdeményezett játékoscserébe.*​ 

Az AC Milan köti az ebet a karóhoz, azaz csakis kölcsönbe venné át - és mindössze fél idényre - Carlos Tévezt, akit viszont a mostani klubja, a Manchester City végleg adna el.​ 

Időközben felmerült annak a lehetősége, hogy Tévezért az olaszok brazil támadóját, Alexandre Patót venné át cserébe a City, és ez esetben pénz nem is mozogna az üzletben.​ 

-* Pato, de egyetlen másik sztárjátékosunk sem megy Angliába, erről a megoldásról, vágyálmukról a manchesteriek gyorsan mondjanak is le, mégpedig végleg - helyezkedett elutasító álláspontra Adriano Galliani, az AC Milan alelnöke. *​ 

*Anelka Kínába szerződik*​ 
*A Chelsea-től a kínai bajnokságba igazol Nicolas Anelka, a franciák Európa-bajnok labdarúgója.*​ 
A 32 éves csatár a Shanghai Shenhua együttesében folytatja pályafutását, ahol a hírek szerint heti* 175 ezer* fontot fog keresni.
"Mindenben megállapodtunk, már csak a szerződés aláírása van hátra" - erősítette meg a klub egyik tisztségviselője.​ 
*A 69-szeres válogatott játékos pályafutása során megfordult már a Paris Saint-Germainben, az Arsenalban, a Real Madridban, a Liverpoolban, a Manchester Cityben, a Fenerbahcében és a Bolton Wanderersben is.*​ 

*Klubvilágbajnokság - Katari győzelem, jöhet a Barcelona*​ 

*A katari al-Szadd 2-1-re legyőzte a tunéziai Esperance-t a Japánban zajló labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság vasárnapi első negyeddöntőjében.*​ 
*A katari csapat csütörtökön a spanyol Barcelonával találkozik az elődöntőben.*​ 

*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:*
*al-Szadd (katari) - Esperance (tunéziai) 2-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* al-Halfan (33.), Koni (49.), illetve Darragi (60.)​ 
*később:*
*Monterrey (mexikói)-Kashiwa Reysol (japán) 11:30 ó*​ 
*szerdán:*
*az 5. helyért: *
*a negyeddöntő két vesztese 8:30 ó*​ 
*elődöntő: *
*Santos (brazil) - Monterrey/Kashiwa Reysol 11:30 ó*​ 
*csütörtökön:*
*elődöntő: *
*FC Barcelona (spanyol) - al-Szadd 11:30 ó*​ 
*jövő vasárnap:*
*a 3. helyért 8:30 ó*​ 
*döntő 11:30 ó*​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 11)

Cé nagyon gyenge volt tegnap, igazából értékelhetetlen...
Bár nem szeretem a Barcelonát, sőt, de teljesen megérdemelten nyertek.
Szerintem.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*Bayern-sirám Schweinsteiger után*
2011. 12. 12. 03.05

 <RIGHT> 






*Jupp Heynckes, a Bayern edzője rájött, hogy mi a gond az együttesével. - Bár nem hittem volna, hogy egyetlen labdarúgó hiánya alapvetően és negatív értelemben mennyire meghatározó lehet egy csapat életében, most azt mondom, a válltörést szenvedett Bastian Schweinsteiger hiányában nem éppen acélos a védőmunkánk - így a tréner.*


Heynckes statisztikát sorolt, kijelentvén: november 9. óta, amikor Schweinsteiger megsérült, hat meccsen kilenc gólt kapott együttese, azt megelőzően viszont tizennyolc találkozón (akkor még Schweinsteigerrel) mindössze négyet. 


- *A számok nem csalnak, nincs mese, Schweinsteiger hiányzik, és kijelenthetem, hogy őt tartom a világ legjobb védekező középpályásának, aki - ha éppen szükség van rá - védőként is szuperklasszis. *



*Luis Enrique távozhat Rómából*

* Elképzelhető, hogy feláll a kispadról Luis Enrique, az olasz labdarúgó élvonalban jelenleg botladozó AS Roma vezetőedzője.*
 
_"Hogy lemondok-e? Az biztos, hogy jól végzem a dolgom, ám a futballban csak az eredmények számítanak. Sohasem lehet tudni, hogy mi történik a következő pillanatban"_- idézte a spanyol szakembert a La Gazzetta dello Sport.

*A sportnapilap szerint, amennyiben nem javulnak az eredmények, Luis Enrique rövidesen távozhat Rómából.*
*A fővárosi alakulat, amely jelenleg csak a nyolcadik a tabellán, 20:45*


*Primera División - Egyre rosszabbul játszik idegenben az Atlético*
​
*Egyre rosszabbul játszik idegenben az Atlético Madrid, a csapat vezetőedzője szerint az utóbbi 11 ilyen mérkőzésből csak egyet nyert meg. *

A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának vasárnap esti mérkőzésén:

*Primera División, 16. forduló:*
*Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 4-2 (3-1)*
*--------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Joan Verdu (5., 7.), Ndri Romaric (19.) és Sergio Garcia (54.), valamint Radamel Falcao (32.) és, Arda Turan (83.).


*Serie A - Pontokat vesztett a Napoli* 

*A Napoli meglepetésre döntetlent játszott az újonc Novara otthonában vasárnap este, az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójában.*

*Serie A, 15. forduló:*
*Novara-Napoli 1-1 (0-0)*
*-----------------------*
*gól:* Radovanovic (70.), illetve Dzemaili (84.)

*hétfő:*
*AS Roma-Juventus 20:45 ó*


*Primera División - Döntetlen Bilbaóban*​*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának vasárnap esti mérkőzésén:*
*eredmény:*

*Primera División, 16. forduló:*
*Athletic Bilbao-Racing Santander 1-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Aurtenetxe (80.), illetve Soberon (90.)​


*Primera División - Kikapott a Zaragoza*​

*A Real Zaragoza egygólos vereséget szenvedett vasárnap a vendég Real Mallorcától a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójában.*
A hazai együttesben Pintér Ádám végigjátszotta a mérkőzést.

*Primera División, 16. forduló:*
*Real Zaragoza-Real Mallorca 0-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól:* Casadesus (39.)

*Málaga-Osasuna 1-1 (0-1)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Juanmi (70.), illetve Balde (33.)
* 
*​*
**Premier League - Kikapott a Tottenham*

*Meglepetésre a Tottenham Hotspur 2-1-re kikapott vasárnap a Stoke City vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójában.*

*Premier League, 15. forduló:*
*Stoke City-Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Etherington (13., 43.), illetve Adebayor (62., 11-esből)
*piros lap:* Kaboul (87., Tottenham Hotspur)


*Primera División - Továbbra sem megy a Villarrealnak* 

*Az idén Bajnokok Ligájában szerepelt, de onnan pont nélkül kiesett Villarrealnak a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban sem megy: a Sárga Tengeralattjárónak becézett együttes vasárnap hazai pályán döntetlent játszott a Real Sociedad gárdájával.*

*Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 16. forduló:*

*Getafe-Granada 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Casquero (78.)

*Villarreal-Real Sociedad 1-1 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Ruben (72.), illetve Aranburu (52.)
*piros lap:* Elustondo (62., Real Sociedad)


*Bundesliga - Pontot szerzett Dortmundban a Kaiserslautern* 

*A Kaiserslautern meglepetésre döntetlent ért el vasárnap a címvédő Borussia Dortmund vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójában.*

*Bundesliga, 16. forduló:*
*Borussia Dortmund-1. FC Kaiserslautern 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Kagava (27.), illetve Sahan (60.)


*Serie A - Bolognában botlott a Milan*​*A címvédő AC Milan vasárnap 2-2-es döntetlent játszott Bolognában az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójában.*

*Serie A, 15. forduló:*

*Bologna-AC Milan 2-2 (1-1)*
*--------------------------*
*gól:* Di Vaio (11.), Diamanti (73.), illetve Seedorf (16.), Ibrahimovic (72., 11-esből)

*Atalanta-Catania 1-1 (0-1)*
*--------------------------*
*gól:* Tiribocchi (71.), illetve Legrottaglie (18.)
*piros lap:* spolli (44., Catania)

*Cagliari-Parma 0-0*
*------------------*
*Udinese-Chievo 2-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Di Natale (68.), Basta (79.), illetve Paloschi (83.)


*Premier League - Hajrában fordított a Sunderland*

*A Sunderland a hajrában szerzett két góllal fordított a vendég Blackburn Rovers ellen az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának első vasárnapi mérkőzésén.*

*Premier League, 15. forduló:*
*Sunderland-Blackburn Rovers 2-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól:* Vaughan (84.), Larsson (91.), illetve Vukcevic (17.)


*Primera División - Nyert a Gijón*


*A Gijón 3-1-re nyert a Rayo Vallecano vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának vasárnapi első mérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 16. forduló:*

*Rayo Vallecano-Sporting Gijón 1-3 (0-2)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Michu (91.), illetve Barral (10.), Novo (37., 67.)



*Klubvilágbajnokság - Büntetőpárbajban jutott tovább a Kashiwa Reysol* 


*A japán Kashiwa Reysol büntetőpárbajban legyőzte a mexikói Monterreyt a Japánban zajló labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság vasárnapi második negyeddöntőjében.*

*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:*

*Kashiwa Reysol (japán)-Monterrey (mexikói) 1-1 (0-0, 1-1, 0-0) - büntetőkkel 4-3*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*gól:* Domingues (53.), illetve Suazo (58.)​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*Milito kapta az Arany Kuka-díjat*

*Diego Milito, az Internazionale argentin csatára kapta idén az úgynevezett Arany Kuka-díjat, amelyet az a labdarúgó "érdemel ki" minden évben, aki a legkiábrándítóbb teljesítményt nyújtja az olasz bajnokságban.*

A 32 éves támadó először kapta meg a Rai Radio 2 díját, melyet a rádióállomás hallgatói szavaznak meg.

*Milito tavaly Bajnokok Ligáját nyert az Internazionale együttesével, sőt a döntőben ő szerezte csapata mindkét gólját, s ezt négyéves szerződéssel honorálta a klub.* Azonban Milito az elmúlt szezonban csak árnyéka volt önmagának, mindössze öt gólt szerzett a Serie A-ban, s az új idény őszi felében is mindössze háromszor volt eredményes.

*Tavaly a brazil Adriano lett a díjazott, aki rekorderként háromszor végzett a voksolás élén.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Franz Beckenbauer Münchenbe látogatott*
2011. 12. 13. 05.09​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Franz Beckenbauer (66) jelenleg Salzburgban él és elfoglaltságai egyre ritkábban engedik meg, hogy hazalátogasson.*​ 
Az egykori futballcsillag 2009 óta a Bayern München tiszteletbeli elnöke is. Az elmúlt napokban családi okok miatt látogatott haza, többek között Münchenbe is. A Welt.online kihasználta ezt az alkalmat és riportot készített vele.
Arra a kérdésre, hogy: " Miben különbözik a Bayern a spanyol favoritoktól, a Real Madridtól és a Barcelonától? ", azt válaszolta, hogy mindenek előtt a siker. Senki nem tudott ugyanis annyi meccset nyerni, mint a Barcelona az elmúlt évben és a győzelem önbizalmat is ad.
Arról is faggatták, hogy: " Kit tudna elképzelni edzőként a Bayern élén? " A német edzők közül Jürgen Kloppot a Dortmund sikeredzőjét és Mourinhot. Bár kétségesnek tartja, hogy Mourinhot - elsősorban nyelvi okok miatt - érdekelné a Bundesliga, habár kitűnőnek tartja és maximálisan elismeri a német futballt.
Természetesen a válogatottról és az EB esélyekről is szó esett. Beckenbauer elsősorban Németországot és azonkívül még Spanyolországot és Hollandiát tartja esélyesnek az EB cím elnyerésére.
Nagyon jó edzőnek tartja Löwöt, aki szerinte rendkívül szerencsés, mert rengeteg kitűnő játékosból válogathat, szinte két csapatnyi jó futballistája van. Löw taktikai hozzáértése tökéletes és képes két - három rendszert is játszatni a csapattal, ami nemzetközi szinten alapfeltétel.​ 



*Ronaldót támadják*
2011. 12. 13. 02.26​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Kedden Spanyol Kupa-meccset játszik a Real Madrid, és talán feledteti a szombati bajnoki vereségét.*​ 
A Barcelona ellen 3-1-re elveszített bajnoki találkozó után a harmadik ligás Ponferradinával játszik kedden spanyolkupa-meccset a trófeát őrző Real Madrid. 
Kérdés, Cristiano Ronaldo milyen formát árul el, tudniillik Roberto Palomar újságíró elég csúnyákat írt róla. A cikkíró kifejtette, hogy a portugál klasszis eléggé önző módon játszott a Barcelona ellen, és ez azért van, mert minden támadást ő akart befejezni, és persze lehetőleg góllal. Ezért végzi el a szabadrúgásokat, ezért önző, nem passzol, mert a végcélja az, hogy kiérdemelje az Aranylabdát.​ 

- Ebben téved az újságíró - hangoztatott ellenvéleményt Sergio Ramos, a Real védője.​ 
*- Jegyezzék meg, a mi csapatunk együtt nyer, és együtt veszít. Fölösleges tehát kipellengérezni bárkit is. *​ 


*Casillas: Ne hibáztassák Ronaldót!*​ 



 

*Bizonyára még sokáig elemzések témája marad a szombati Real Madrid-Barcelona 1-3-as spanyol bajnoki rangadó.*​ 

Sokan és sokfélét mondanak még el az El Clásicóról, arról, vajon a vendég FC Barcelona miként győzhette le a Real Madridot 3-1-re otthonában, a Los Blancos fővárosi Bernabéu-stadionjában.​ 

*- Többen úgy vélik, és már állítják is, hogy portugál erősségünk, Cristiano Ronaldo viszonylag visszafogottabb formája okozta a vesztünket* - *jegyezte meg Iker Casillas*, a Real Madrid spanyol válogatott kapusa. 
*- Ezzel messzemenően nem értek egyet. Két okból sem. Egyrészt Ronaldo nem is játszott rosszul. Másrészt egy vereség mindig tizenegy játékos összesített teljesítményéből következik. Cristiano két óriási helyzetben valóban nem talált be a katalánok hálójába, de emiatt még nem őt kell keresztre feszíteni.* 
*Szóval ne hibáztassák Ronaldót a kudarcunk miatt.*​ 


*Del Bosque: egy vesztett meccs nem ér fel a gyönyörű idénnyel*​ 

*Vicente del Bosque, a világbajnok spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya szerint a Real Madrid szombati veresége az FC Barcelonától csak egy botlás volt az "elképesztően jó idényben."*​ 
*"A bajnokság még teljesen nyitott, mindkét csapat eljuthat a csúcsra"* - *nyilatkozta del Bosque, aki tavaly, Dél-Afrikában vb-aranyérmet nyert csapatával.*​ 
*"Nagyszerű mérkőzés volt, a két együttes hatalmas csatát vívott, nem tudok negatívumot említeni. A válogatott játékosok kiemelkedő teljesítményt nyújtottak, és számomra ez volt a legfontosabb."*​ 
*Del Bosque korábban a Real Madridot is irányította, amellyel Bajnokok Ligáját nyert.*​ 


*Eto,o jótékonykodik hazájában*​ 
*Samuel Eto,o, a Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató Anzsi Mahacskala kameruni labdarúgója több mint százezer euróval járult hozzá egy kórház építéséhez hazájában.*​

*"Mindannyiunk számára kötelesség, hogy segítsük Kamerun fejlődését. - nyilatkozta a csatár, aki 122 ezer eurót adományozott az építésre. - Nagyon bízom abban, hogy mások is ezt teszik."*​ 
A kórház Dualától, az ország gazdasági központjától száz kilométerre északra, Ngabéban épül fel, a munkálatok januárban kezdődnek.
*Kamerunban ötezer lakosra jut egy orvos.*​ 
*Az Internazionaléban házi gólkirály Eto,o augusztusban szerződött Milánóból az orosz Anzsi Mahacskalához, 27 millió euróért.*​ 

​
*Löw: a Bayern eljuthat a Barcelona és a Real Madrid szintjére*​ 

*Joachim Löw, a német labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya azt mondta, hogy jelenleg a Barcelona és a Real Madrid ugyan kiemelkedik az európai mezőnyből, de a Bayern München is eljuthat erre a szintre.*​

*"Ami az idei szezont illeti, a Barcelona és a Real Madrid hallatlanul kiemelkedő színvonalon futballozik" *- nyilatkozta a szakvezető .
*"Láttam a szombati derbit, de szeretném megjegyezni, hogy ne feledkezzünk meg a Bayern Münchenről sem. Véleményem szerint a bajorok is képesek arra, hogy eljussanak erre a magasságra."*​ 
*A Bayern München 16 forduló után az élen áll a Bundesligában és magabiztosan jutott a nyolcaddöntőbe a Bajnokok Ligájában.*​



*Serie A - Döntetlent játszott az AS Roma a Juventusszal*​ 

*Az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának hétfő esti rangadóján:*​ 
*Serie A, 15. forduló:*​

*AS Roma-Juventus 1-1 (1-0)*
*--------------------------*
*gól:* De Rossi (6.) és Giorgio Chiellini (61.)​ 


*Premier League – a Chelsea legyőzte a Manchester Cityt*​ 
*A Chelsea 2-1-re legyőzte a listavezető Manchester Cityt a Stamford Bridge-en az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 15. fordulójának zárómérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmény:*​ 
*Chelsea - Manchester 2 : 1*
*Góllövők:* Balotelli (2. p.), illetve Raul Meireles (34. p.) és 11-esből Frank Lampard (83. p.)
*Kiállítva:* Gael Clichy (58. p.)​ 


*Huligánok megfenyegették a Dinamo Zagreb elnökét*​ 
*Huligánok egy csoportja megfenyegette egy hétfői sajtótájékoztatón Zdravko Mamicot, a horvát bajnok Dinamo Zagreb labdarúgóklub elnökét.*​ 
Az esemény ideje alatt körülbelül tucatnyi rendzavaró nyomult be a helyiségbe, és szidni kezdték a klubvezetőt, valamint testvérét, a sportigazgatói posztot betöltő Zorant.
Amióta a Dinamo nulla ponttal és a zárófordulóban elszenvedett 7-1-es vereséggel búcsúzott a Bajnokok Ligájától, a zágrábi szurkolók, különösen az erőszakos megnyilvánulásairól is ismert drukkercsoport, a Bad Blue Boys erős nyomást gyakorol az egyesület vezetőségére.​ 
*"Ideje, hogy távozz! Neked annyi!"* *- skandálták hétfőn a betolakodók, akik kétes üzletekkel is megvádolták Mamicot.*​ 
*Az Olympique Lyontól elszenvedett múlt szerdai, kiütéses vereség után egyébként menesztették posztjáról a Dinamo vezetőedzőjét, Krunoslav Jurcicot.*​ 


*Bajnokok Ligája – A Zenit megúszta pénzbüntetéssel*​ 
*Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) fegyelmi bizottsága 50 ezer eurós pénzbüntetéssel sújtotta a Huszti Szabolcsot foglalkoztató orosz Zenitet, mivel a klub szurkolói november 23-án, az APOEL Nicosia elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen füstbombákat dobáltak a pályára.*​ 
A gól nélküli döntetlennel zárult összecsapást az első és a második félidőben is félbe kellett szakítani, így az sem lett volna meglepő, hogy ha a grémium zártkapus büntetéssel sújtotta volna a szentpéterváriakat.​ 
*A Zenit bejutott a legjobb 16 közé a BL-ben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Európa Liga - A szerdai program* 


*Szerdán a D, E, F, J, K és L jelű kvartettekben befejeződik a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportküzdelme.*

*Európa Liga, csoportkör, 6. (utolsó) forduló:*

*D csoport:*
*FC Zürich (svájci)-Vaslui (román) 19 ó*
*Lazio (olasz)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 19 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és már továbbjutott) Sporting Lisboa 12 pont, *
*2. SS Lazio 6 (5-5), *
*3. Vaslui 6 (5-6), *
*4. FC Zürich 2*

*E csoport:*
*Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) - Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 19 ó*
*Besiktas (török)-Stoke City (angol) 19 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és már továbbjutott) Stoke City 11 pont, *
*2. Besiktas 9, *
*3. Dinamo Kijev 6, *
*4. Maccabi Tel Aviv 1*

*F csoport:*
*Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)-Salzburg (osztrák) 19 ó*
*Paris Saint-Germain (francia) - Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) 19 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és már továbbjutott) Athletic Bilbao 13 pont, *
*2. Salzburg 7 (8-6), *
*3. Paris Saint-Germain 7 (4-5), *
*4. Slovan Bratislava 1*

*J csoport:*
*Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)-FC Schalke 04 (német) 21:05 ó*
*Steaua Bucuresti (román)-AEK Larnaca (ciprusi) 21:05 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Schalke 11 pont, *
*2. Maccabi Haifa 6, *
*3. Steaua Bucuresti 5 (6-10), *
*4. AEK Larnaca 5 (3-8)*

*K csoport:*
*Wisla Krakow (lengyel)-Twente (holland) 21:05 ó*
*Fulham (angol)-Odense (dán) 21:05 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Twente 13 pont, *
*2. Fulham 7, *
*3. Wisla Krakow 6, *
*4. Odense 3*

*L csoport:*
*Sturm Graz (osztrák)-AEK Athén (görög) 21:05 ó*
*Anderlecht (belga)-Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz) 21:05 ó*

*Az állás: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Anderlecht 15 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Lokomotiv Moszkva 12, *
*3. Sturm Graz 3, *
*4. AEK Athén 0*​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 14)

Nyert az Inter, és feljött a 7. helyre az Olasz bajnokságban.

Genoa-Internazinale 0-1
G: Nagatomo


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 14)

*MLSZ - Mérsékelték Lipták büntetését *
2011. 12. 14. 06.30​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Kettőről egymeccses eltiltásra mérsékelte kedden Lipták Zoltánnak, az Újpest játékosának eltiltását a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága.*​ 

A fővárosi együttes honlapja szerint a válogatott futballista az eredeti ítélet szerint "azért számított visszaesőnek, mert a Szuperkupa-döntőben, még a Videoton játékosaként tévesen állították ki Horváth Gábor helyett, az akkor kapott eltiltást csak Szuperkupa-mérkőzésen tudja letölteni, így Lipták elméletileg több éven keresztül visszaesőnek számított volna egy olyan kiállítás miatt, amikor nem is neki kellett volna kapnia a piros lapot".
Lipták Zoltánt a Győr elleni bajnoki meccs 56. percében állította ki a játékvezető, majd az MLSZ fegyelmi testülete – tárgyalás tartása nélkül – két bajnokira érvényes eltiltásról határozott. Az Újpest FC, illetve a játékos azonban tárgyalás tartását kérte, amelyen a bizottság elfogadta a labdarúgót képviselő ügyvéd, Schlotthauer Péter érvelését, így egy mérkőzésre szóló eltiltásra mérsékelte a büntetést.​ 



*Az év "citromdíja" Olaszországban*​ 



 

*Az sportmagazinok és a közvélemény így év vége táján nem csak az év legjobbjait, hanem a legkevésbé sikeres játékosokat is megnevezi.*​ 

A "Rai Due " sportrádió az idén nagy meglepetésre az egykor topformában futballozó Diego Militonak az Internationale focistájának ítélte oda a " goldene Mülltonne " " az arany szemeteskuka " címet.​ 

A hallgatók szavazatai szerint közvetlenül Milito után Amaurinak volt a legfelejthetőbb a teljesítménye.
Szegény Milito egy ideje messze van attól a brilliáns formától, amikor 2010 - ben a válogatottban egyetlen mérkőzésen háromszor is be tudott találni az ellenfél kapujába. A 32 éves játékos mostanában a cserepadon ücsörög és a 15 fordulóban mindössze négyszer volt eredményes.​ 

*A negatív legek szavazatai:*​ 

*Diego Milito 15,17 %*
*Amauri 14,64 %*
*Milos Krasic 10,67 %*
*Felipe Melo 10,22 %*
*Luca Toni 10,15%*
*Diego Forlan 9,82 %*
*Zavate 9,69 %*
*Eduardo 8,34 %*
*Adrian Mutu 5,83 %*
*Santiago Silva 5,47 %*​ 

*Mario Gomez mérlege*​ 



 

*Nem kevés része van Mario Gomeznek abban, hogy a Bayern az őszi szezont a tabella élén zárhatja.*​ 

Gomez ugyan az utóbbi napokban megfázással küszködött, de ez nem akadályozta meg abban, hogy egykori klubjának a Stuttgartnak két gólt is lőjön (2 - 1).​ 

A 13. percben megszerezte az egyenlítő gólt, majd Philipp Lahm átadásából szerezte a győztes találatot az 57. percben. Ezzel Gomez vezeti a góllövő listát a Bundesligában és a BL - ben is ő talált be legtöbbször az ellenfél hálójába. A 16 bajnoki fordulóban összesen 15 gólt jegyzett. Ha az utoló bajnokin a Köln ellen sikerül még kétszer betalálnia, eléri az egykori legenda Gerd Müller rekordját, aki az 1971/1972 szezon első felében 17 gólt lőtt.
Gomezt ezt a sikert edzőjének Heynkesnek is köszönheti, hiszen elődjénél Louis van Gaalnal alig kapott játéklehetőséget és kölcsön akarták adni a Liverpoolnak.​ 

*- Nagyon megköveteli a kemény napi munkát és abszolút profi.* - nyilatkozta Gomez Heynkesről.​ 


*Walcott: Robin egy legenda*​ 



 

*A legkiválóbb Arsenal-futballisták közé sorolja Theo Walcott társát, Robin van Persie-t.*​ 
Theo Walcott járatos az Arsenal-történelemben, kedvtelve forgatja a régi újságokat, így igazán szakértőként elmondhatja, hogy Robin van Persie az Ágyúsok legendái közé emelkedett. 
- A holland csatárunk egészen különleges játékos - újságolja lelkesen Walcott. - Ha egyetlen rést vél felfedezni, lecsap, mint egy cápa, és gólt szerez. Szerencsés futballista vagyok, mert egy ilyen klasszissal szerepelhetek egy csapatban.​ 

*Serie A - A tabella első felébe jutott az Inter*​ 
*A tabella első felébe jutott az Internazionale azáltal, hogy legyőzte a Genoát az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 11. fordulójából elhalasztott és kedden pótolt mérkőzésén.*
*A találkozót eredetileg november 6-án játszották volna, de az ítéletidő miatt elhalasztották.*​


*Serie A, 11. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:*
*Genoa-Inter 0-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Yuto Nagatomo (67.)​ 

*Bundesliga - Döntetlent játszott a Köln a Mainzcal*​​ 
*Lukas Podolski kései góljával egyenlített ki a Köln a Mainz ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 13. fordulójából elhalasztott és kedden pótolt mérkőzésén.*​ 
A találkozót eredetileg november 19-én játszották volna, de a bírónak kijelölt iráni származású Babak Rafati szállodai szobájában öngyilkosságot kísérelt meg, ezért a mérkőzést játékvezető hiányában elhalasztották.​ 

*Bundesliga, 13. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:*
*1. FC Köln-FSV Mainz 1-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Lukas Podolski (85.) és Sami Allagui (70.)​ 


*Beckenbauer az elektronikus gólbíró ellen*​ 

*Ellenzi a következő szezontól bevezetendő elektronikus gólbírót Franz Beckenbauer, a Bayern München futballklub tiszteletbeli elnöke.*​

*"A labdarúgás egyszerű játék egyszerű szabályokkal, és így is kéne hagyni" -* jelentette ki a* "Császár". *
*"Inkább még két asszisztenst alkalmaznék, akik nemcsak azt tudják megállapítani, hogy bent volt-e a labda, hanem azt is, hogy történt-e szabálytalanság a kapu előterében."*​ 
*Joseph Blatter,* a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) elnöke egy hete nyilatkozott úgy, hogy jövőre már bevezethetik a segédeszközt, mert az erre vonatkozó technikák* "gyorsak, pontosak és egyszerűek."*​ 
*A sportág szabályalkotó testülete (IFAB) márciusban dönt arról, meddig tesztelik a játékvezetők munkáját nagyban megkönnyítő eszközöket. *
*A BBC korábbi értesülése szerint jelenleg kilenc megoldás hatékonyságát vizsgálják.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 15)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A tavaszi menetrend








Az Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség nyilvánosságra hozta az OTP Bank Liga tavasz menetrendjét. A 30. forduló mérkőzéseinek pontos kezdési időpontját csak a 29. kört követően határozzák meg.​​


18. forduló:
március 2., péntek:
Vasas-Híd – Budapest Honvéd 18 ó 

március 3., szombat:
ZTE FC–Pécsi MFC 15 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank–Győri ETO FC 15 ó 
Újpest FC–FGSZ Siófok 16 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MVM Paks 17 ó 
Videoton FC–Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30 ó

március 4., vasárnap:
Kecskeméti TE–Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó 
Ferencváros – DVSC-TEVA 18 ó


19. forduló: 
március 9., péntek:
Győri ETO FC–FGSZ Siófok 18 ó 

március 10., szombat:
Budapest Honvéd–ZTE FC 15 ó 
Kaposvári Rákóczi–Lombard Pápa Termál FC 16 ó
MVM Paks–Újpest FC 16 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank – Vasas-Híd 16 ó 
DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó 
Pécsi MFC-Ferencváros 16 ó 

március 11., vasárnap:
Diósgyőri VTK–Videoton FC 18 ó


20. forduló:
március 16., péntek:
Újpest FC–Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó 

március 17. szombat:
Vasas-Híd – Győri ETO FC 15 ó 
Kecskeméti TE–Pécsi MFC 16 ó 
FGSZ Siófok–MVM Paks 16 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–Diósgyőri VTK 17 ó 
ZTE FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 17:30 ó

március 18., vasárnap:
Videoton FC – DVSC-TEVA 16 ó 
Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó



21. forduló:
március 23., péntek:
Budapest Honvéd–Kecskeméti TE 18 ó 

március 24., szombat:
DVSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 15 ó
Kaposvári Rákóczi–FGSZ Siófok 17 ó 
Vasas-Híd – ZTE FC 17 ó 
Pécsi MFC–Videoton FC 17 ó 
Diósgyőri VTK–Újpest FC 17:30 

március 25., vasárnap:
Győri ETO FC–MVM Paks 16 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank–Ferencváros 18 ó



22. forduló:
március 30., péntek:
FGSZ Siófok–Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó 

március 31., szombat:
ZTE FC–Győri ETO FC 15 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–Pécsi MFC 17 ó 
Kecskeméti TE–Haladás Sopron Bank 17 ó 
Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 17:30 ó 
MVM Paks–Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó 

április 1., vasárnap:
Újpest FC – DVSC-TEVA 16 ó
Ferencváros - Vasas-Híd 18 ó


23. forduló:
április 6., péntek:
Győri ETO FC–Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 ó

április 7., szombat:
DVSC-TEVA - FGSZ Siófok 15 ó 
Vasas–Híd - Kecskeméti TE 17:30 ó 
Pécsi MFC–Újpest FC 18 ó 
Diósgyőri VTK–MVM Paks 18 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank–Videoton FC 18 ó 

április 8., vasárnap:
Budapest Honvéd–Lombard Pápa Termál FC 16 ó 
ZTE FC–Ferencváros 18 ó


24. forduló:
április 13., péntek:
Kaposvári Rákóczi–Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó 

április 14., szombat:
MVM Paks – DVSC-TEVA 15 ó 
FGSZ Siófok–Pécsi MFC 16 ó 
Kecskeméti TE–ZTE FC 17 ó 
Újpest FC–Budapest Honvéd 17:30
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó 

április 15., vasárnap:
Videoton FC – Vasas-Híd 16 ó 
Ferencváros-Győri ETO FC 18 ó


25. forduló:
április 20., péntek:
Budapest Honvéd–FGSZ Siófok 18 ó 

április 21., szombat:
ZTE FC–Videoton FC 15 ó 
DVSC-TEVA - Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank–Újpest FC 18 ó 
Pécsi MFC–MVM Paks 18 ó 
Vasas-Híd - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 ó 

április 22., vasárnap:
Győri ETO FC–Diósgyőri VTK 16 ó 
Ferencváros-Kecskeméti TE 18 ó


26. forduló:
április 27., péntek:
MVM Paks–Budapest Honvéd 18 ó 

április 28., szombat:
Kecskeméti TE–Győri ETO FC 15 ó 
Újpest FC – Vasas-Híd 17:30 ó 
Kaposvári Rákóczi–Pécsi MFC 18 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–ZTE FC 18 ó 
FGSZ Siófok–Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó 

április 29., vasárnap:
Diósgyőri VTK – DVSC-TEVA 16 ó 
Videoton FC–Ferencváros 18 ó


27. forduló:
május 4., péntek:
Pécsi MFC–Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó 

május 5., szombat:
Kecskeméti TE–Videoton FC 15 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank–MVM Paks 17 ó 
Vasas-Híd – FGSZ Siófok 17 ó 
ZTE FC–Újpest FC 17 ó 
Budapest Honvéd–Kaposvári Rákóczi 17:30 ó 

május 6., vasárnap:
Ferencváros–Lombard Pápa Termál FC 16 ó 
Győri ETO FC – DVSC-TEVA 18 ó


28. forduló:
május 11., péntek:
MVM Paks – Vasas-Híd 18 ó 

május 12., szombat:
Újpest FC–Ferencváros 15 ó 
DVSC-TEVA - Pécsi MFC 17:30 ó 
FGSZ Siófok–ZTE FC 18 ó 
Kaposvári Rákóczi–Haladás Sopron Bank 18 ó 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–Kecskeméti TE 19 ó 

május 13., vasárnap:
Videoton FC–Győri ETO FC 16 ó 
Diósgyőri VTK–Budapest Honvéd 18 ó 


29. forduló:
május 18., péntek:
Kecskeméti TE–Újpest FC 18 ó 
Győri ETO FC–Pécsi MFC 20 ó

május 19., szombat:
Videoton–Lombard Pápa Termál FC 15 ó
Vasas-Híd – Kaposvári Rákóczi 15 ó 
ZTE FC–MVM Paks 15 ó 
Haladás Sopron Bank–Diósgyőri VTK 15 ó 

május 20., vasárnap:
Budapest Honvéd – DVSC-TEVA 16 ó 
Ferencváros-FGSZ Siófok 18 ó


30. forduló:
május 26., szombat: 
Pécsi MFC–Budapest Honvéd 
Újpest FC–Videoton FC 
FGSZ Siófok–Kecskeméti TE 
MVM Paks–Ferencváros  
Kaposvári Rákóczi–ZTE FC 
Diósgyőri VTK – Vasas-Híd 
DVSC-TEVA - Haladás Sopron Bank 
Lombard Pápa Termál FC–Győri ETO FC​*

*Marad a 16 csapatos NB I, 2013-tól egycsoportos lesz az NB II*
2011. 12. 15. 07.08

 <RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöksége úgy döntött, hogy megváltoztatja a hazai bajnokságok versenyrendszerét, de a módosítások csak a 2013/14-es szezonban lépnek életbe.*

Az mlsz.hu szerdai beszámolója szerint az elnökség keddi, éjszakába nyúló ülésén úgy határozott, hogy a 2013/14-es bajnokságban az NB I-ben változatlanul 16 csapat szerepel majd, s az utolsó két helyezett esik ki, a másodosztály azonban egycsoportossá válik, két feljutóval és három kiesővel. A második vonalba a három csoportra osztott NB III bajnokai jutnak fel.
"Az elnökség határozott álláspontja, hogy a versenyrendszer részbeni átalakítása annál előbb hozza meg a remélt eredményeket, minél előbb kerül bevezetésre" - olvasható a beszámolóban, amely kitér arra is, hogy a módosításokra csak az érintett csapatok egyhangú egyetértése mellett van lehetőség.
A testület meghallgatta és elfogadta Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány és Nyilasi Tibor, az MLSZ sportigazgatójának beszámolóját. A nemzeti csapat vezetője azt mondta, a február 29-re, Győrbe tervezett Bulgária elleni barátságos találkozón kívül a tervek szerint a jövő év első felében Csehországgal is játszana a válogatott, s tárgyalnak egy lehetséges harmadik mérkőzésről is. Nyilasi Tibor a megújult OTP-MOL Bozsik-program eddigi eredményeiről számolt be, s bejelentette, hogy az utánpótlás-válogatottaknál Mészöly Géza lett a szövetségi edző, miután ifjabb Bene Ferencet a Lombard Pápa Termál FC vezetőedzőjének nevezték ki.
*A szövetség honlapján olvasható beszámolóból az is kiderül, hogy az MLSZ-hez az idei szezonra vonatkozóan 1078 pályázat érkezett a társaságiadó-kedvezményből igénybe vehető támogatásokra, s az összigény 30,6 milliárd forint, amelyből mintegy 20 milliárdnyit el is fogadtak.*


*Európa Liga - Hibátlan maradt az Anderlecht*​*A Juhász Rolanddal felálló belga Anderlecht gólgazdag mérkőzésen legyőzte az orosz Lokomotiv Moszkvát szerdán, a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének 6., utolsó fordulójában, így százszázalékos teljesítménnyel jutott be a legjobb 32 közé.*

A Szabics Imrét sérülés miatt hosszabb ideje nélkülözni kénytelen Sturm Graznak nem sikerült szépen búcsúznia az európai kupaporondtól: az osztrák együttes kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a vendég AEK Athéntól.
A J csoportban a Steaua Bucuresti az AEK Larnaca legyőzésével biztosította helyét az egyenes kieséses szakaszban, igaz, ehhez arra is szüksége volt, hogy a Maccabi Haifa hazai környezetben kikapjon a Schalke 04-től.
A K csoportban a Fulhamnek egy percen múlt a továbbjutása, a dán Odense ugyanis a hosszabbításban egyenlített, így mivel a Wisla Krakow közben legyőzte a már biztosan csoportelső Twentét, az angol együttesnek kellett búcsúznia a további küzdelmektől.

*Európa Liga, csoportkör, 6. (utolsó) forduló:*

*J csoport:*
*Maccabi Haifa (izraeli)-FC Schalke 04 (német) 0-3 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Buljat (7., öngól), Marica (84.), Wiegel (91.)

*Steaua Bucuresti (román)-AEK Larnaca (ciprusi) 3-1 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Rusescu (55., 11-esből), Nikolic (70., 85.), illetve Pintado (61.)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Schalke 14 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Steaua Bucuresti 8, *
*3. Maccabi Haifa 6, *
*4. AEK Larnaca 5*

*K csoport:*
*Wisla Krakow (lengyel)-Twente (holland) 2-1 (1-1)*
*-------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Gargula (12.), Genkov (46.), illetve De Jong (39.)

*Fulham (angol)-Odense (dán) 2-2 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*g:* Dempsey (27.), Frei (31.), illetve Andreasen (64.), Fall (92.)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Twente 13 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Wisla Krakow 9, *
*3. Fulham 8, *
*4. Odense 4*

*L csoport:*
*Sturm Graz (osztrák)-AEK Athén (görög) 1-3 (0-2)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Kainz (59.), illetve Manolasz (11.), Burns (44.), Klonaridisz (77.)

*Anderlecht (belga)-Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz) 5-3 (2-1)*
*------------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Kljestan (33.), Canesin (39.), Wasilewski (57.), Suarez (61.), Gillet (78.), illetve Ignatyev (21.), Szicsev (69., 89., az elsőt 11-esből)
*kiállítva:* Ivanov (83., Lokomotiv)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Anderlecht 18 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Lokomotiv Moszkva 12, *
*3. AEK Athén 3 (8-15), *
*4. Sturm Graz 3 (5-14)*
*korábban:*

*D csoport:*
*FC Zürich (svájci)-Vaslui (román) 2-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Margairaz (69.), Buff (90.)

*Lazio (olasz)-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 2-0 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Kozak (42.), Sculli (55.)

*A csoport végeredménye: 1. (és továbbjutott) Sporting Lisboa 12 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) SS Lazio 9, *
*3. Vaslui 6, *
*4. FC Zürich 5*

*E csoport:*
*Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) - Maccabi Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 3-3 (2-0)*
*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Yeini (12., öngól), Huszjev (17., 81.), illetve Vered (49.), Atar (62.), Dabbur (75.)
*kiállítva:* Almeida (47., Dinamo), Khacheridi (56., Dinamo)

*Besiktas (török)-Stoke City (angol) 3-1 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------------------*
*g:* Fernandes (59., 11-esből), Pektemek (74.), Edu (82.), illetve Fuller (29.)
*kiállítva:* Upson (58., Stoke)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Besiktas 12 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Stoke City 11, *
*3. Dinamo Kijev 7, *
*4. Maccabi Tel Aviv 2*

*F csoport:*
*Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)-Salzburg (osztrák) 2-3 (2-2)*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Lacny (3., 6.), illetve Jantscher (19., 11-esből), Leonardo (24.), Had (52., öngól)

*Paris Saint-Germain (francia) - Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) 4-2 (2-1)*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Pastore (21.), Bodmer (41.), Perez (85., öngól), Hoarau (90., 11-esből), illetve Aurtenetxe (3.), Lopez (55.)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Athletic Bilbao 13 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Salzburg 10 (11-8), *
*3. Paris Saint-Germain 10 (8-7), *
*4. Slovan Bratislava 1*


*Klubvilágbajnokság - Döntőben a Santos*


*Elsőként Dél-Amerika legjobbja, a brazil Santos jutott a Japánban zajló labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság vasárnapi fináléjába. A Neymarral felálló együttes - az ifjú csillag gyönyörű góljának is köszönhetően - a szerdai elődöntőben 3-1-re nyert a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Kashiwa Reysol ellen.*

A másik elődöntőben a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes spanyol *FC Barcelona *a katari al-Szadd együttesével találkozik.

*Eredmény:*
*elődöntő:*

*Santos (brazil)-Kashiwa Reysol (japán) 3-1 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Neymar (19.), Borges (24.), Danilo (63.) illetve Szakaj (54.)

*korábban:*
*az 5. helyért:*

*Monterrey (mexikói)-Esperance (tunéziai) 3-2 (2-1)*
*---------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Mier (39.), de Nigris (44.), Zavala (47.), illetve Ndjeng (31.), Mouelhi (76., 11-esből)

*A további program:*
*csütörtök:*
*elődöntő: *
*FC Barcelona (spanyol) - al-Szadd (katari) 11:30 ó*

*vasárnap:*
*a 3. helyért 8:30 ó*
*döntő 11:30 ó*​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 16)

*Villa eltörte a lábát*
2011. 12. 16. 03.56​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Barcelona bejutott a klubvilágbajnokság döntőjébe, de ott már nem számíthat David Villára.*​ 

A BL-győztes Barcelona Yokohamában 70 ezer néző előtt 4-0-ra nyert a klubvilágbajnokság elődöntőjében a katari Al Sadd ellen Adriano (25., 43. perc), Keita (63.) és Maxwell (82.) góljaival, és ezzel kialakult az előre sejtett, tippelt döntő-párosítás, azaz a brazil FC Santos találkozik a katalánokkal.​ 

Az első helyért folyó meccsről azonban hiányzik majd David Villa. A Barcelona támadója a sípcsontját törte a katari együttes elleni összecsapáson. Ez a hír nem túlzottan kedvező Vicente del Bosque spanyol szövetségi kapitány számára sem, ugyanis kevesebb mint fél évvel a 2012-es Eb-döntő előtt egyik legjobb góllövőjét vesztette el.​ 
A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona fölényes, 4-0-ás győzelmet aratott a katari al-Szadd felett a Japánban zajló labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság csütörtöki elődöntőjében, így készülhet a brazil Santos elleni vasárnapi fináléra.
A katalán együttes végig óriási fölényben volt a lelkesen, ám néha durván futballozó katariakkal szemben.
Josep Guardiola több ponton változtatott megszokott kezdőcsapatán, argentin sztárja, Lionel Messi ugyanakkor végigjátszotta a találkozót. A mostanában kevesebb szerephez jutó David Villa ezúttal az elejétől pályán volt, ám sok öröme nem lehetett benne, miután megsérült, s egy jokohamai kórházba kellett szállítani.​ 
*Eredmény:*
*elődöntő:*
*FC Barcelona (spanyol) - al-Szadd (katari) 4-0 (2-0)*
-----------------------------------------------------
*gól:* Adriano (25., 43.), Keita (64.), Maxwell (81.)​ 
*Persze megeshet, hogy Villa rendbe jön, és vállalja majd a kontinensbajnoki fellépést. *​ 


*Európa Liga - A legjobb 32 közé jutott csapatok*​ 

*A csoportkör 6., utolsó fordulójának csütörtöki mérkőzései után teljessé vált a labdarúgó Európa Liga legjobb 32 csapatának mezőnye.*​ 
Az egyenes kieséses szakaszban két magyar futballista juthat szóhoz: a Juhász Rolandot foglalkoztató belga Anderlecht az L csoportot százszázalékos teljesítménnyel megnyerve jutott tovább, a kapus Megyeri Balázs együttese, a görög Olimpiakosz pedig a Bajnokok Ligája F csoportjában lett harmadik, így az EL-ben folytathatja szereplését.​ 
*A nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért sorra kerülő párharcok sorsolását pénteken 13 órától tartják Nyonban.*​ 

*Az Európa Liga egyenes kieséses szakaszába jutott csapatok:*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Manchester City (angol, Bajnokok Ligájából), Trabzonspor (török, BL), Manchester United (angol, BL), Ajax Amsterdam (holland, BL), Valencia (spanyol, BL), Olimpiakosz (görög, BL), FC Porto (portugál, BL), Viktoria Plzen (cseh, BL), FC Schalke 04 (német), Steaua Bucuresti (román), Twente (holland), Wisla Krakow (lengyel), Anderlecht (belga), Lokomotiv Moszkva (orosz), Sporting Lisboa (portugál), SS Lazio (olasz), Besiktas (török), Stoke City (angol), Athletic Bilbao (spanyol), Salzburg (osztrák), PAOK (görög), Rubin Kazany (orosz), Standard Liege (belga), Hannover 96 (német), PSV Eindhoven (holland), Legia Warszawa (lengyel), Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán), Braga (portugál), Atlético Madrid (spanyol), Udinese (olasz), FC Bruges (belga), AZ Alkmaar (holland)*​ 


*Több időt kér Mertesacker*
2011. 12. 16. 07.19​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Beilleszkedett az Arsenal védelmébe Per Mertesacker.*​ 

Arsene Wenger, az Arsenal edzője jól döntött akkor, amikor a nyári átigazolási időszak utolsó napján megvette a Werder Brementől a német válogatott védőjét, Per Mertesackert.​ 

- Lement majdnem fél idényem Angliában, jól is érzem magam, de igazán akkor lesz kerek a világ, ha egy nyári felkészülést is végigcsinálok az Arsenallal - mondta Mertesacker.​ 

A beilleszkedés ugyanis egy külön művészet, tudniillik nem elég, ha a társakat emberileg megismeri, azt is tudnia kell, ki és hová rúgja a labdákat.​ 

*- Erre pedig nem volt időm 2011 nyarán...*​ 


*A Bayern edzője hosszú távon számol Robbennel*​ 
*A Bayern München labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője, Jupp Heynckes azt szeretné, ha a klub minél előbb meghosszabbítaná Arjen Robben szerződését.*​

A szakember a Kicker magazinnak nyilatkozva úgy fogalmazott: személyesen javasolja majd ezt a lépést, bár úgy tudja, hogy az egyesület vezetőinek sem más a szándéka.
"Szükségünk van egy olyan éljátékosra, mint Robben. Ő jelenti a különbséget" - mondta a 27 éves holland szélsőről Heynckes.​ 
*Robben jelenlegi szerződése 2013-ig szól a Bayernnél.*​ 


*Berlusconi: meghosszabbítjuk Allegri szerződését*​ 
*Az AC Milan labdarúgócsapatának tulajdonosa, Silvio Berlusconi kijelentette, hogy hamarosan meghosszabbítják Massimiliano Allegri vezetőedző szerződését.*​ 
A klubvezető ezzel megerősítette erre vonatkozó augusztusi ígéretét, mely szerint a trénerrel 2014 nyaráig kötnek új megállapodást.​ 
*"Allegri szerződéshosszabbítása nem kérdés. Ezt meg kell és meg is fogjuk csinálni"* - jelentette ki Berlusconi az együttes karácsonyi partiján.
Allegri tavaly nyáron ült le a Milan kispadjára és mindjárt első évében bajnokságot nyert a csapattal, amelynek jelenleg két pont a hátránya az éllovas Juventus gárdájával szemben. ​ 
*Allegri mostani szerződése jövő nyárig szól.*​ 


*Tarolt az FC Barcelona a World Soccernél*​ 

*A spanyol bajnok és Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona több díjat is begyűjtött a World Soccer magazin év végi választásán: 2011-ben a legjobb labdarúgó Lionel Messi, a legjobb edző pedig Josep Guardiola lett, és a csapatok között is a katalán sztáralakulat végzett az élen.*​

A brit magazin nemzetközi olvasói szavazásán a 24 éves argentin játékos a voksok több mint 60 százalékát begyűjtve diadalmaskodott, így 2009 után másodszor zárt elsőként. *A második helyen a Real Madrid portugál futballistája, Cristiano Ronaldo* *végzett 9,3 százalékkal, míg a harmadik* *Messi klubtársa, a tavaly győztes Xavi lett** 7,6 százalékkal.*​ 
*Guardiola a Copa America-győztes uruguayi válogatott szövetségi kapitányát, Oscar Tabarezt és Sir Alex Fergusont, az angol bajnok és BL-döntős Manchester United mesterét utasította maga mögé.*​ 
*A csapatok között fölényes győzelmet aratott az FC Barcelona, amely mögött az uruguayi nemzeti együttes és az Európa Liga-győztes FC Porto zárt.*​ 
*A legjobb fiatal labdarúgónak Neymart, a Libertadores Kupa-győztes Santos brazil játékosát választották a World Soccer olvasói.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 18)

*Mourinho: télen nem igazol senkit a Real Madrid*


*A januári átigazolási szezonban egyetlen játékos sem érkezik a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatához, de távozó sem lesz - legalábbis így nyilatkozott José Mourinho, a gárda vezetőedzője.*

*"Teljesen normális, hogy egyes futballistákat hírbe hoznak az együttessel, mivel hamarosan megnyílik a piac, de a mi célunk, hogy egyben tartsuk a jelenlegi keretet"* - jelentette ki a portugál szakember.

A spanyol média korábban arról számolt be, hogy Raul Albiol és Esteban Granero eligazol a Realból, s ennek kapcsán szólalt meg Mourinho, hogy a klub sem venni, sem eladni nem kíván játékosokat januárban.


*Primera División - A Real Madrid lehengerelte a Sevillát*
​*A Real Madrid lehengerelte a Sevillát otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának szombati játéknapján. A fővárosiak 6-2-re győztek, pedig fél órán át emberhátrányban voltak. Ezzel a Real Madrid visszakerült a tabella elejére, a Barcelona fölé.*

*Primera División, 17. forduló:*

*Sevilla-Real Madrid 2-6 (0-3)*
*-----------------------------*
*gól:* Navas (69.) és Negredo (92.), valamint C. Ronaldo (10., 41., 85. büntetőből), Callejon (37.), Ángel Di Maria (66.) és Altintop (89.)
*piros lap:* Manu (74.) és Pepe (44.)



*Serie A - Győzött a címvédő Milan*

*A címvédő AC Milan hazai környezetben 2-0-ra legyőzte a Siena együttesét az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Serie A, 16. forduló:*

*AC Milan-Siena 2-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Nocerino (54.), Ibrahimovic (64., 11-esből)

*Fiorentina-Atalanta 2-2 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------*
*g:* Gilardino (9.), Jovetic (88.), illetve Masiello (81.), Denis (86.)


*Premier League - Botlott a Chelsea* 


*A Chelsea meglepetésre csak 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a Wigan Athletic otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 16. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Premier League, 16. forduló:*

*Wigan Athletic-Chelsea 1-1 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól:* Gomez (88.), illetve Sturridge (59.)



*Bundesliga - Raúl vezetésével hengerelt a Schalke*

*A Schalke 04 a mesterhármast szerző Raúl vezetésével 5-0-ra legyőzte a vendég Werder Bremen együttesét a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Bundesliga, 17. forduló:*

*FC Schalke 04-Werder Bremen 5-0 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól:* Raúl (16., 20., 63.), Papadopulosz (67.), Huntelaar (70.)


*Primera División - Idegenben nyert a Getafe és az Espanyol*



*A Getafe a Real Mallorca, az Espanyol pedig Sporting Gijón otthonában diadalmaskodott a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Primera División, 17. forduló:*

*Real Mallorca-Getafe 1-2 (1-2)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Ramis (10.), illetve Barrada (28., 44.)


*Sporting Gijón-Espanyol 1-2 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------*
*g:* Barral (61.), illetve Thievy (3.), Garcia (84.)

*vasárnap:*
*Atlético Madrid-Real Betis 12 ó*
*Granada-Levante 16*
*Osasuna-Villarreal 18*
*Racing Santander-Real Sociedad 19:45*
*Valencia-Málaga 21:30*



*A FIFA kizárással fenyegeti Svájcot a Sion-ügy miatt*

*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) szombati bejelentése szerint felfüggeszti Svájc tagságát, amennyiben az alpesi ország szövetsége egy hónapon belül nem bünteti meg a Vanczák Vilmost is foglalkoztató Sion csapatát.*

*"Csalódottak vagyunk. Ennek ellenére mindent megteszünk, hogy megoldjuk ezt a helyzetet"* - mondta sajtótájékoztatóján Peter Gillieron, a svájci szövetség elnöke, aki azt is hozzátette, hogy jövő héten találkozik a FIFA képviselőivel, hogy megtudja, pontosan mit is várnak az általa vezetett szervezettől.
A Sion nyáron a FIFA tiltása ellenére igazolt futballistákat, s közülük több játékost szerepeltetett az Európa Ligában. Az európai szövetség (UEFA) emiatt kizárta a Siont a sorozatból, de egy svájci bíróság később úgy döntött, az UEFA-nak vissza kell vennie Vanczákékat az EL-be. Az UEFA ezt nem tette meg, és a CAS-hoz fordult, amely csütörtökön a javára ítélt.

*Amennyiben életbe lépne a felfüggesztés az azt jelenti, hogy az európai kupákban szereplő csapatokat kizárnák a sorozatokból, köztük azt a Baselt is, amely a Manchester Unitedet kiejtve lett nyolcaddöntős a Bajnokok Ligájában.*



*Klubvilágbajnokság - Neymar megnehezítené Puyol dolgát*


*Neymar, a Santos ifjú tehetsége szerint a labdarúgó klub-világbajnokság döntőjében lehetősége lesz arra, hogy a világ jelenlegi legjobb csapata, az FC Barcelona ellen játszhasson.*

_*"Ez nem a Messi-Neymar párharc lesz, hanem a Santos mérkőzik a Barcelonával és most az a legfontosabb, hogy mi nyerjük el a serleget"*_ - fogalmazott az extrém hajviseleteiről és a zseniális, egyben kiismerhetetlen cseleiről is ismert játékos. *"Mindenesetre, igyekszem majd megnehezíteni Puyol dolgát.*
A 15-szörös válogatott Neymar da Silva Santos Júnior a Libertadores Kupa idei legjobbja lett, továbbá versenyben van a Puskás-díjért, amely a szezon legszebb gólját szerző futballistájának jár.

*A klub-világbajnokság döntőjét a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes spanyol FC Barcelona, illetve a Libertadores Kupában diadalmaskodó brazil Santos vívja majd egymással Jokohamában, az összecsapás 11:30 órakor kezdődik.*





​






​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*Neymar: Futballból kaptunk leckét*
2011. 12. 20. 01.52 

 <RIGHT> 






*Vasárnap a Barcelona simán verte a Santost a klubvilágbajnoki döntőben Yokohamában.*


A BL-győztes Barcelona könnyed, 4-0-ás diadala után a vert brazil együttes 19 éves ásza, Neymar kénytelen volt elismerni, hogy a világ legjobb együttesétől kaptak ki. 


- Semmiféle fegyverünk nem volt velük szemben, a szokott módon tartották a labdát, majd egy-egy hirtelen ritmusváltás után gólt szereztek - értékelt Neymar. - Sajnos esélyünk sem volt. Beszéltem Pep Guardiola edzővel, aki elmondta, eleinte ők is sokszor alulmaradtak, de aztán a sok munka és gyakorlás meghozta a gyümölcsét, és azóta többnyire csak nyernek. A Santosnak is ezt a megoldást kell választania.



*Vége a Tévez-történetnek*








*Megfeneklettek a tárgyalások a Manchester City-vel, az angol klub ugyanis nem enged álláspontjából, és csakis végleg adná el problémás csatárát, Tévezt az AC Milannak. *


- Hiába egyeztetünk folyamatosan, ebből a dologból aligha lesz valami - nyilatkozta Adriano Galliani, a Milan alelnöke. - Tévezről alighanem végleg lemondunk, *de azért január 31-ig várunk az angol klub esetleges újabb ajánlatára.*


*Pelé különvéleménye a Barcelonáról*








*A brazilok egykori háromszoros világbajnoka, Pelé kicsit odaszúrt a klubvilágbajnok FC Barcelonának. A 71 éves korábbi klasszis csatár elmondta, mindenki láthatta, hogy a Barcelona szinte játszi könnyedséggel verte meg a döntőben 4-0-ra az FC Santost. *


*- Keserű a pirula, de hát mi tehetnék, le kell nyelni - összegezett Pelé.* 

*- Egykoron én is a Santosban futballoztam, és meg kell mondanom, az akkor brazil együttes trófeagyűjteménye azért meghaladja a Barcelonáét. Szóval, a katalánok első helye szép és értékelendő, de még sokat kell nyerniük ahhoz, hogy az FC Santos nyomába léphessenek... *


*Szombathely: Artner Tamás lett a befutó*








*A Haladás hivatalos honlapján tette közzé, hogy Artner Tamás lett a focifőnök Szombathelyen. Artner eddig az NBII-es Ajka szakmai munkáját irányította, most másfél évre kötelezte el magát a Haladásnál. *


Az edzőe stáb nem változik, mindazok élvezik a bizalmat, akik Aczél Zoltánnal dolgoztak. A másodedzők, Székely Tibor és Jagodics Zoltán lesznek, Jakab Csaba pedig kapusedzőként segíti továbbra is klubot.
Artner kinevezését követően a következőket nyilatkozta:

*„Bárhol is dolgoztam, sikerült nyugodt légkört kialakítanom, és mindenütt kihoztam aktuális gárdáimból a maximumot, a játékosok hittek bennem. Nem a közszereplést tartom fontosnak, elsősorban a csapattal foglalkozom. Nálam első a tisztesség, ez számomra nem is kérdés. Mindenképpen tetszetős, eladható futballt szeretnék, hiszen a közönség kiszolgálása az egyik legfontosabb kritérium”* *– nyilatkozta korábban Artner. *


*Hét és fél év börtönre ítélték a Sevilla elnökét*


*Hét és fél év letöltendő szabadságvesztésre ítélték Jose Maria del Nidót, a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik helyén álló Sevilla elnökét.*

A sportvezetőt 1999 és 2003 között Marbella város jogászaként elkövetett csalás, sikkasztás és hűtlen kezelés miatt ítélték el, s a határozat szerint a börtönbüntetés mellett 2,7 millió eurót is köteles fizetni a városnak.

*"Szörnyen igazságtalan ez az ítélet* *- nyilatkozta José Castro, a Sevilla alelnöke. - Szerencsére azonban ez nem megmásíthatatlan, még van lehetőség a fellebbezésre."*

Del Nidóhoz hasonlóan az üdülőváros korábbi polgármesterét, Juan Munozt is hét és fél, míg a város egykori várostervezési tanácsadóját, Juan Antonio Rocát négy évre ítélték. Az elítélteknek öt napjuk van fellebbezni.


*A Schalke azt szeretné, ha Raúl maradna*

*A Schalke 04 vezetői azt szeretnék, ha Raúl, az együttes spanyol labdarúgója továbbra is Gelsenkirchben játszana.*

*"Első osztályú futballista, a szurkolók imádják, egyelőre nem tudjuk, milyen kívánságai lesznek, de mindent megteszünk azért, hogy meghosszabbítsa a szezon végén lejáró szerződését velünk"* - nyilatkozta a 34 éves támadóval kapcsolatos terveket Horst Heldt klubmenedzser.

A Real Madrid egykori emblematikus csatára a legutóbbi fordulóban is brillírozott, mesterhármast lőtt szombaton a Werder Bremennek és a német sajtó a hétvége egyik hősének kiáltotta ki.

A Bild arra is emlékeztetett, hogy a Schalkénak gyorsan kell lépnie, mert a közeljövőben mesés ajánlat érkezhet Katarból és az "egész Bundesliga" azt szeretné, hogy Raúl még egy évet német földön szerepeljen.


*Premier League - Hétközi forduló londoni rangadóval* 

*Keddtől csütörtökig hétközi fordulóra kerül sor az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, s a 17. kör legérdekesebbnek ígérkező összecsapását éppen a zárónapon rendezik a Tottenham Hotspur otthonában, ahol a Chelsea vendégeskedik majd.*

A két londoni csapat az utóbbi hetekben felváltva állt a harmadik helyen, most éppen a házigazdák várják dobogós pozícióból a folytatást, de a Kékek várhatóan mindent elkövetnek majd, hogy karácsonykor már ők legyenek a "bronzérmesek".
A két manchesteri sztárgárda, az éllovas City és a címvédő United kezd elhúzni az üldözőktől, s igencsak meglepő lenne, ha a mostani kör során nem tartanák meg vagy nem növelnék előnyüket a többiekkel szemben. Roberto Mancini együttese a Stoke Cityt fogadja, az MU pedig a Fulhamnél vendégeskedik.
A magyar érdekeltségű csapatok közül a Buzsáky Ákost foglalkoztató, újonc Queens Park Rangers a Sunderlandet fogadja, a Gera Zoltánt sérülése miatt hosszabb ideig nélkülözni kénytelen, a kapus Fülöp Mártont is a soraiban tudó West Bromwich Albion a Newcastle United otthonába látogat, míg Bogdán Ádám sereghajtó együttese, a Bolton Wanderers az utolsó előtti Blackburn pályáján szerepel.


*A program:*
*Premier League, 17. forduló:*

*kedd:*
*-----*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Norwich City 20:45 ó*
*Blackburn Rovers-Bolton Wanderers 21 ó*

*szerda:*
*--------*
*Aston Villa-Arsenal 20:45 ó*
*Manchester City-Stoke City 20:45 ó*
*Newcastle United-West Bromwich Albion 20:45 ó*
*Everton-Swansea City 21 ó*
*Fulham-Manchester United 21 ó*
*Queens Park Rangers-Sunderland 21 ó*
*Wigan Athletic-FC Liverpool 21 ó*

*csütörtök:*
*----------*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 21 ó*​*​*

​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 21)

*Végleges a vb-selejtezők menetrendje - Andorra ellen kezdünk*
2011. 12. 21. 11.01 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség kezdeményezésére indított egyeztetések sikeresnek bizonyultak.
*​*
*Mint ismert, a magyar válogatott a 2014-es világbajnokság európai selejtezőinek D csoportjában kapott helyet a holland, a török, a román, a lett és az andorrai együttes mellett.
A hat ország labdarúgó-szövetségeinek vezetői október 24-én Amszterdamban vettek részt több órás programegyeztető tárgyaláson, a találkozó azonban nem hozott eredményt, az összes felvázolt javaslat elbukott, így nem sikerült kialakítani a csoport menetrendjét.
A szabályok szerint ilyen esetekben a FIFA határoz a menetrendről, s a döntést minden érintett szövetségnek kötelező elfogadnia. Ezúttal azonban az utolsó pillanatban mégis egyezség született, miután a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség kezdeményezésére az érintettek folytatatták a programegyeztetését.
Az MLSZ sikeres sportdiplomáciai lépését követően a csoport tagjainak szerdán sikerült megállapodniuk a végleges menetrendben.

*Világbajnoki selejtező D csoport, a magyar válogatott *
*programja:*

*2012. szeptember 7.: Andorra-Magyarország
2012. szeptember 11.: Magyarország-**Hollandia
2012. október 12.: Észtország-Magyarország
2012. október 16.: Magyarország-**Törökország
2013. március 22.: Magyarország-**Románia
2013. március 26.: Törökország-Magyarország
2013. szeptember 6.: Románia-Magyarország
2013. szeptember 10.: Magyarország-**Észtország
2013. október 11.: Hollandia-Magyarország
2013. október 15.: Magyarország-Andorra*

*A csoportelsők automatikusan kijutnak a vb-re, míg a nyolc legjobb második pótselejtezőt játszik a brazíliai tornán való részvételért. *
​
*Kassai Viktor is ott lesz az Európa-bajnokságon*
2011. 12. 21. 10.33

 <RIGHT> 






*Az UEFA nyilvánosságra hozta a jövő évi Európa-bajnokság játékvezetőinek listáját. Kassai Viktor is tagja a 12 fős keretnek.*


Kassai Viktort évek óta a világ legjobb sípmesterei között tartják számon, ezért nem meglepetés, hogy az első számú magyar játékvezető is ott lesz az ukrajnai és lengyelországi közös rendezésű kontinensviadalon.


A 12 játékvezetőnek speciális felkészítő edzőtáborokat tart az UEFA a torna előtt. Elsőként január 30-február 2-ig egy téli edzőtáborban gyűlnek össze a kiválasztott bírók, majd április végén a varsói workshopon folytatódik felkészítésük.


Az Európa-bajnokságon 31 mérkőzést rendeznek, a játékvezetők dolgát könnyíti, hogy a kontinensviadal történetében először meccsenként négy asszisztens segíti a munkájukat. A teljes bírói stábokat később hozzák nyilvánosságra.




*Az Eb játékvezetőinek névsora:*


*Cüneyt Çakır (TUR)*
*Jonas Eriksson (SWE)*


*KASSAI VIKTOR (HUN)*


*Bjorn Kuipers (NED)*
*Stéphane Lannoy (FRA)*
*Pedro Proença (POR)*
*Nicola Rizzoli (ITA)*
*Damir Skomina (SVN)*
*Wolfgang Stark (GER)*
*Craig Thomson (SCO)*
*Carlos Velasco Carballo (ESP)*
*Howard Webb (ENG)*


*Gomez: Most jön a legjobb évem*
2011. 12. 21. 06.49

<RIGHT> 






*Mario Gomez azt ígéri, hogy csudaszép dolgokat mutat majd a pályán 2012-ben.*


A Bayern München válogatott csatára, Mario Gomez felcsigázta a német drukkerek érdeklődését azzal, hogy kijelentette: 2012-től pár éven keresztül pályafutása csúcsán lesz. 


- Nem a beképzeltség mondatja ezt velem, de mivel 26 éves lettem, most értem be igazán - nyilatkozta Gomez. - Nemcsak a Bayern Münchennel, de a német válogatottal is nagy eredményeket érek el. 
*Előbbi együttessel a BL-döntő a cél, a Nationalmannschafttal pedig az Eb-aranyérem. *


*A tíz legérdekesebb átigazolás*








*Hetek óta találgat a sajtó és a nyilvánosság, hogy vajon hová igazolnak a télen a futballvilág sztárjai. A goal.com összeállított egy tízes listát a leendő legérdekesebb átigazolásról*

*David Beckham*



Az angol sztár után néhány angol klub is érdeklődik, de a legvalószínűbb, hogy a középpályás Franciaországban folytatja karrierjét.



*Carlos Tevez*

A csatár persona non grata lett Angliában, így biztos, hogy elhagyja a szigetországot. Az AC Milan és a Juventus tűnik a legnagyobb érdeklődőnek.


*Frank Lampard*

Kicsi az esélye (10%) annak, hogy a Chelsea játékosa Mourinho csapatát erősítse, ami az álma lenne. Legalább is ezen a télen nem.


*Dimitar Berbatov*

Meglepő lenne a váltás Berbatov esetében. A MU csatára után a Fulham érdeklődik, de ajánlatot kapott Oroszországból is.


*Fernando Torres*

Nem érzi magát jól Torres a Chelsea - nél, ugyanis az egyesület egyáltalán nem épít rá. Huszonnégy millió euróért mehetne.


*Nuri Sahin*

Nem tartozik a Real törzsjátékosai közé, de nem valószínű, hogy elengedik a klubtól. Legfeljebb kölcsönadják a török származású játékost.


*Kolo Toure*

Toure szívesen elhagyná a Manchester Cityt, bár Mancini még számít rá. Ha érkezik ajánlat, talán mehet.


*Riccardo Montolivo*

Az olasz sok klub vásárlólistáján szerepel. A legnagyobb érdeklődőnek a Juventus számít.


*Ronaldinho*

Sol klub érdeklődik a brazil sztár iránt, például a PSG, a L.A. Galaxy és görög egyesületek is.


*Didier Drogba*

Drogbát a nyár előtt nem akarja eladni a Chelsea, bár számos kérője van, az Anzsi, a Shanghai és a L.A. Galaxy is érdeklődnek.




​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 22)

*Kizárhatják az FC Baselt*
2011. 12. 22. 03.37

 <RIGHT> 






*A FIFA és UEFA megvizsgálja, vajon az FC Baselt kizárják-e a BL-ből. *


Ismert, az FC Sion Európa Liga-eltiltása kapcsán a svájci szövetség egészen a Nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróságig jutott, ám a CAS az UEFA-nak adott igazat, a Sion továbbra sem kapcsolódhatott vissza az EL-küzdelembe. 


A svájci szövetségi elnöke, Christian Constantin azonban tovább vívná a harcát, és emiatt magára vonta a nemzetközi futballtestületek haragját, amelyek úgy reagálnának,* hogy a BL 16-os táblájáról kizárják az FC Baselt, és a helyére a svájciak által a csoportban kiejtett Manchester United kerülne. *


*Újabb megdöbbentő részletek török bundaügyben*
2011. 12. 22. 07.50

 <RIGHT> 






*Már eddig is számos börtönbüntetést szabtak ki, de a lavina nem áll meg Törökországban.*


Az első etapon túlesett a török igazságszolgáltatás a tippmix-csalások ügyében, de ma újabb kellemetlen részletek kerültek napvilágra. 


A Sabah című ottani lap azt írta, a legutóbbi bajnokságban a Fenerbahce öt Super Lig-meccset bundázott meg. Így az utolsó fordulóban lejátszott Fenerbahce-Sivasspor találkozó végeredményét is. A meccset a Fener 4-3-ra megnyerte. 


Az ezekkel kapcsolatos dokumentumokat most veszi át a rendőrség. *Úgy tudni, a Fenerbache a nagy rivális Trabzonspor és Bursaspor rovására akart előnyt kovácsolni tisztességtelen eszközökkel. *


*Guardiola dönt*
2011. 12. 22. 00.11

 <RIGHT> 






*Bármikor megveheti Neymart az FC Barcelona az FC Santostól.*


Egyedül Pep Guardiola dönti el, mikor vásároltatja meg a brazil Neymart. Mindezt Sandro Rosell, a katalán klub elnöke jelentette ki. A sportvezető szerint egy Neymar-Lionel Messi duó félelmetesen eredményes lehetne a Barcelonában, de ilyen ügyben Guardiolának kell kezdeményeznie. 
- Én csak elnök vagyok, Guardiola a szakmai munka felelőse - jelentette ki Rosell. 
*- Amint azt kéri, hogy vásároljuk meg a brazil játékost az FC Santostól, felvesszük a kapcsolatot a dél-amerikaiakkal. *​ 

*Eriksen játékmester lehet Manchesterben*


 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Gondol a jövőre Alex Ferguson, és erre most szakmai értelemben van is oka.*

Középpályás-irányító dolgában nem áll túl fényesen a Manchester United, ezért aztán eléggé rapszodikus is a teljesítménye. 
De az angol bajnoki címvédő szorgosan keresi a megoldást, ezért figyelteti már hónapok óta az Ajax Amsterdam középpályás karmesterét, Christian Eriksent. A fiú mindössze 19 esztendős, de nagy, sőt, óriási ígéret, és bár azt kételkedve fogadjuk, hogy ő lehet a MU új Paul Scholes-a vagy Ryan Giggs-e, mégis, meglehet, benne van a jövő. 

*Persze egyelőre a United még meg sem vette őt az Ajaxtól. De ami késik, az nem múlik.*


*Sabella Messit akarja argentin csapatkapitánynak*


*Alejandro Sabella, az argentin labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya megerősítette szándékát, hogy Lionel Messit teszi meg csapatkapitánynak.*

*"Ő a legjobb, fantasztikus képességei vannak. Egyformán képes helyzeteket kialakítani és gólt szerezni, neki kell a csapat mozdonyának lennie"* - nyilatkozott a tréner több televíziós csatornának annak kapcsán, hogy Messi az egyik jelöltje a FIFA-Aranylabdának. Újabb sikere esetén az FC Barcelona támadója sorozatban harmadszor lenne aranylabdás, illetve az év játékosa a nemzetközi szövetségnél (FIFA).
Alejandro Sabellát augusztus elején nevezték ki az argentin válogatott élére. 
*Az 56 éves szakember megbízatása a 2014-es*
*brazíliai világbajnokság végéig szól.*


*Premier League - A West Brom otthonában verte a Newcastle-t*

*A Gera Zoltánt sérülés miatt nélkülözni kénytelen, a kapus Fülöp Mártont is foglalkoztató West Bromwich Albion szerda este egy hajrában szerzett góllal győzött a Newcastle United otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójában.*

Fülöp a cserepadról nézte végig a találkozót.
A sztárcsapatok, így a címvédő Manchester United és a Manchester City, valamint az Arsenal is nyert a hétközi forduló második napján. Sir Alex Ferguson együttese a Fulham otthonában diadalmaskodott fölényesen, míg a City hazai környezetben verte könnyedén a Stoke-ot. Az Arsenal az Aston Villa vendégeként megszenvedett a sikerért, a londoniak győztes találata a 87. percben született.
A Buzsáky Ákost ezúttal nélkülöző Queens Park Rangers saját stadionjában kapott ki a Sunderlandtől, míg a Liverpool meglepetésre csak gólnélküli döntetlenre volt képes a kiesés ellen harcoló Wigan vendégeként.

*Premier League, 17. forduló:*

*Aston Villa-Arsenal 1-2 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*gól:* Albrighton (54.), illetve van Persie (17., 11-esből), Benayoun (87.)
*kiállítva:* Hutton (93., Aston Villa)

*Manchester City-Stoke City 3-0 (2-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*g:* Agüero (29., 54.), Johnson (36.)

*Newcastle United-West Bromwich Albion 2-3 (1-2)*
*-----------------------------------------------*
*g:* Ba (34., 81.), illetve Odemwingie (20.), McAuley (44.), Scharner (85.)

*Everton-Swansea City 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------------*
*g:* Osman (60.)

*Fulham-Manchester United 0-5 (0-3)*
*----------------------------------*
*g:* Welbeck (5.), Nani (28.), Giggs (43.), Rooney (88.), Berbatov (90.)

*Queens Park Rangers-Sunderland 2-3 (0-1)*
----------------------------------------
*g:* Helguson (63.), Mackie (67.), illetve Bendtner (19.), Sessegnon (53.), Brown (89.)

*Wigan Athletic-FC Liverpool 0-0*
-------------------------------
*csütörtök:*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 21 ó*


*Serie A - Kiütötte a Napoli a Genoát** - Serie A - Döntetlen Udinében *

*A Napoli hazai pályán aratott kiütéses győzelmet a Genoa felett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság szerda esti első fordulós összecsapásán.*
*A Serie A nyitányát a játékosok sztrájkja miatt halasztották el, és ezen a héten pótolták.*


*Eredmények:*

*Atalanta-Cesena 4-1 (3-1)*
*-------------------------*
*gól:* Denis (17., 11-esből), Marilungo (18., 44.), Peluso (71.), illetve Candreva (12.)

*Bologna-AS Roma 0-2 (0-2)*
*-------------------------*
*g:* Taddei (17.), Osvaldo (40.)
*kiállítva:* Portanova (78., Bologna)

*Internazionale-Lecce 4-1 (1-1)*
*------------------------------*
*g:* Pazzini (34.), Milito (49.), Cambiasso (73.), Alvarez (81.), illetve Muriel (20.)

*Lazio-Chievo 0-0*
*----------------*
*Napoli-Genoa 6-1 (4-1)*
*----------------------*
*g:* Cavani (12., 24.), Hamsik (17.), Pandev (45.), Gargano (49.), Zuniga (80.), illetve Jorquera (27.)

*Novara-Palermo 2-2 (0-1)*
*------------------------*
*g:* Mazzarani (77.), Rigoni (85.), illetve Ludi (20., öngól), Bertolo (73.)
*kiállítva:* Ilicic (43., Palermo)

*Parma-Catania 3-3 (3-1)*
*-----------------------*
*g:* Modesto (5.), Biabiany (23.), Floccari (44.), illetve Almiron (22.), Lodi (74., 11-esből), Catellani (85.)

*korábban:*
*Udinese-Juventus 0-0*


*Eusebio kórházban*​*Korábbi klubja, a Benfica bejelentése szerint tüdőgyulladás gyanújával kórházba került Eusebio, a portugálok korábbi kiváló labdarúgója.*

Az egyesület rövid közleményt jelentetett meg szerdán a honlapján, amelyből kiderül, hogy a 69 éves ex-futballistát a lisszaboni Hospital da Luz kórházban ápolják, további részleteket azonban nem lehet tudni.
A volt portugál gyarmaton, Mozambikban született Eusebio da Silva Ferreira az 1960-as évek portugál labdarúgásának legnagyobb sztárja volt mind a Benficában, mind a válogatottban. 

*A nemzeti csapatban lejátszott 64 mérkőzésén 41 gólt szerzett, 1965-ben pedig megkapta az Aranylabdát.*​
​*
​**​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 24)

*Iniesta megsérült*
2011. 12. 24. 02.04

<RIGHT> 






*Több mint két hétig nem edzhet Andrés Iniesta, a Barcelona középpályása.*

A Hospitalet elleni Spanyol Kupa-mérkőzésen ütközött az ellenfél kapusával, Carlos Craviottóval Andrés Iniesta, a Barcelona egyik irányító középpályása. 
A koccanás igencsak fájhatott, mert Iniesta hamarosan elhagyta a pályát, és két hétig nem is edzhet. A katalánok amúgy 9-0-ra nyertek, azaz őrzik jó formájukat. 
- A Japánban rendezett klubvilágbajnokságon aratott sikerünk után hosszú utazás várt ránk hazafelé, de azt mondtam a játékosoknak, hogy vegyék igen komolyan ezt a kupamérkőzést is. Örülök, hogy ezt megtették - mondta Pep Guardiola, a Barcelona edzője. 
*A katalán labdarúgók most pihenőt kaptak, legközelebb január nyolcadikán játszanak bajnoki meccset az Espanyol ellen.* 


*Touré az afrikai uralkodó*
<RIGHT>








*Yaya Tourét választották meg Afrika idei legjobb futballistájának.*


A Manchester City labdarúgója, Yaya Touré érdemelte ki 2011 legjobb afrikai játékosának járó címet. 
Mindezt Accrában, Ghána fővárosában jelentették be. Az elefántcsontparti sportoló azt a mali Seydou Keitát előzte meg, aki a Barcelonát erősíti, a harmadik pedig André Ayew, az Olympique Marseille ghánai játékosa lett. 


*- Megtisztelő ez a cím, és azon leszek, hogy a hamarosan kezdődő Afrika Kupán jól szerepeljek válogatottammal együtt - mondta Yaya Touré. *


*Beckham a PSG-ben folytatja*








*Bár David Beckham sajtóügynöksége tagadja, hogy a játékos Franciaországban folytatja pályafutását, ez szinte bizonyos.

*A Paris SG várhatóan David Beckhammel ír alá 18 hónapra évényes szerződést. Az angol labdarúgó havi 270 millió forintnak megfelelő fizetést kap, és természetesen három fiúgyermeke számára is megfelelő iskolát szerez a fővárosi klub. 
Az pedig egészen természetes, hogy a lakást is a PSG szerzi meg a 36 éves labdarúgónak, illetve a családtagjainak. A Le Parisien című lap megírta, hogy Beckham szóban minden részletről megállapodott a francia klub vezetőivel, és január első napjaiban írják alá a szerződést. 
*Az új év első hónapjában aztán a PSG többi labdarúgója társaságában Beckham is katari edzőtáborozásra utazik.*


*Jövőre január 18-án jöhet az első Real Madrid-FC Barcelona csata*

*Már a legjobb nyolc között szembekerülhet egymással a spanyol Király Kupában a címvédő Real Madrid és az idén döntős FC Barcelona a pénteki sorsolás nyomán.*

Az El Clásico szereplői akkor találkozhatnak a negyeddöntőben, ha sikerrel veszik a januári első akadályt (játéknapok: 4. és 11.), vagyis - ami felettébb valószínű - elbúcsúztatják a kupasorozattól a nyolcaddöntőben nekik jutott Málagát, illetve Osasunát.
Mivel a sorsolás időnek előtte összehozta a spanyol futball két óriását, egyikük biztosan nem lesz ott már az elődöntőben sem.
*A negyeddöntős párharcok időpontja január 18. és 25., az elődöntőké február 1. és 8., míg a Király Kupa fináléját május 25-én rendezik meg.*

*A nyolcaddöntős párosítás:*

*Mirandés-Racing Santander*
*Albacete-Athletic Bilbao*
*Alcorcón-Levante*
*Córdoba-Espanyol*
*Real Sociedad-Real Mallorca*
*Valencia-Sevilla*
*Barcelona-Osasuna*
*Real Madrid-Málaga*



*Torrest szemelte ki magának az AC Milan*








*Miután nagyon úgy fest, hogy az argentin Carlos Tévez nem érkezik a Manchester City-től kölcsönbe az AC Milanhoz, más megoldás után néz az olasz klubvezetés. *


Mindenképpen szükség lenne egy befejező csatárra, hiszen Antoni Cassanót a szívével műtötték, és az ő hiánya bizony nagy érvágás. Silvio Berlusconi, az olasz klub tulajdonosa kijelentette, tárgyalások kezdődtek a Chelsea-vel, ugyanis az itáliaiak azt szeretnék, ha a spanyol Fernando Torres fél éve hozzájuk kerülne kölcsönben.

*A helyzetet némileg bonyolítja, hogy Andre Villas-Boas, a Chelsea edzője viszont erősen számít januártól Toese, tudniillik két játékosa is távozik az Afrika Kupa küzdelmeire.*


*Vb-2014 - Romario: Brazília már az első körben búcsúzhat*​*Az 1994-ben világbajnok Romario szerint a brazil labdarúgó-válogatott akár már a csoportkörben befejezheti szereplését a 2014-es hazai rendezésű vb-n.*

"Ha a csapat azt a futballt játssza a továbbiakban is, amit az utóbbi időben bemutatott, akkor azt kockáztatjuk, hogy a világbajnokságon nem jut túl az első szakaszon" - osztotta meg a véleményét az O Globo című brazil lap olvasóival.
A tavaly óta parlamenti képviselőként ténykedő egykori csatár nem csupán a nemzeti csapatot kritizálja, korábban a szervezési előkészületekkel kapcsolatban is határozott álláspontot foglalt el. Egyrészt infrastrukturális lemaradásokról beszélt, illetve bírálta a magas jegyárakat, másrészt kifogásolta, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség, a FIFA bele akar szólni a belügyekbe.
A brazil kormány és a FIFA a közelmúltban amiatt feszült egymásnak, hogy a szervezők fél áron adnák a belépőket a 65 éven felüli brazil állampolgároknak, illetve a hazai diákoknak, ugyanakkor a helyi törvényi szabályozásra hivatkozva nem tennék lehetővé alkoholos ital - konkrétan sör - árusítását a stadionokban. Jérome Valcke, a FIFA főtitkára novemberben emlékeztette a házigazdákat, hogy a nemzetközi szövetségnek szerződése van a Budweiserrel, és megismételte azt a kérést, hogy kontrollált körülmények között árusítsanak sört a stadionokban. A jegyárakkal összefüggésben megjegyezte: a FIFA az idősekre vonatkozó kedvezményt még elfogadná, a diákokat illetően viszont minimum 25 dolláros árat tartana elfogadhatónak.

*A vb-n Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Brazíliaváros, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Manaus, Natal és Recife* *ad otthont találkozóknak.*


​




​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 25)

*Dombi Tiborral szerződést hosszabbított a DVSC*


*



*


*További egy évig a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában listavezető DVSC-TEVA játékosa marad Dombi Tibor.*
*A debreceni klub pénteken, közleményben jelentette be a 38 esztendős futballista kontraktusának meghosszabbítását. Az új megállapodás 2012. december 31-ig szól.*

*"Nagyon boldog vagyok - idézte az egyesület közleménye a 35-szörös válogatott játékost. - Ebben a szezonban eddig nem sok lehetőséget kaptam, mégis még mindig úgy érzem, hogy szeretem, amit csinálok. Imádok focizni, szeretek edzésre járni, jól érzem magam a pályán, és egyáltalán nincs bennem az, hogy már nyűg nekem a futball. Örültem, hogy kaptam még egy évet. A klubvezetőkkel folytatott beszélgetések alatt végig éreztem a bizalmat. Tudják, hogy nem leszek már fiatalabb, nem játszom már egész meccseket, de ugyanúgy bírom, mint három éve. Jó érzéssel tölt el, hogy ma aláírhattam az új szerződést, alig várom a felkészülés kezdetét."*

Dombi 1993 óta szerepel a DVSC-ben, igaz 1999 és 2002 között előbb a német Eintracht Frankfurtnál, majd a holland Utrechtnél légióskodott.

*A rutinos szélső 2002-ben tért vissza Magyarországra, a Debrecen színeiben eddigi pályafutása során 415 élvonalbeli mérkőzésen lépett pályára.*​

*Giggs plusz évért könyörög*
2011. 12. 25. 05.19

 <RIGHT> 






*Szívesen futballozna tovább a Manchester Unitedben Ryan Giggs. Hamarosan tanácskozik Ryan Giggs arról, vajon Alex Ferguson edző szívesen venné-e a maradását. *

A walesi játékos novemberben töltötte be a 38. életévét, és ha jövő nyáron lejár a szerződése, újabb egy évre hosszabbítana. 

*- Öröm a futball, ráadásul fiatalnak érzem magam *- nyilatkozta Giggs, aki ebben az idényben tizenöt tétmérkőzésen lépett pályára a Manchester Unitedben és három gólt lőtt.


*A PSG - nek új edzője van*
2011. 12. 25. 09.44

 <RIGHT> 






*Új edzője van a Paris St. Germannak az egykori olasz válogatott Carlo Ancelotti személyéban, aki Antoine Kombuare utóda lesz.*

Ancelotti a napokban fog aláírni egy másfél éves szerződést a kétszeres bajnok klubnál.
Ancelotti fél évvel ezelőtt még a Chelsea edzője volt, ahonnan júniusban bocsátották el. A fővárosi csapat most éppen vásárlási lázban él a katari befektetőjének Nasser-Al Kheaifinek köszönhetően. 
*A csapatba már 15 új futballistát vettek és már csak Beckhamre várnak.*


*Orosz kézben a Monaco*
2011. 12. 25. 07.26 

 <RIGHT> 






*A 45 éves orosz üzletember, Dmitrij Ribolovljev megvásárolta az AS Monaco részvényeinek 66.67 százalékát, és ezzel többségi tulajdonosként gyakorlatilag ő dirigál. *


A Ribo-nak becézett pénzember vételi tervéhez persze hozzá kellett járulnia II. Albert hercegnek is. Minden további nélkül hozzájárult. 
Az orosz mágnás négy évre 100 millió eurós befektetést ígért a jelenleg a francia második ligában szereplő klub boldogulására. Ismert, a Monaco történetében voltak fényesebb passzusok is. *2004-ben például még BL-döntőt játszott az FC Portóval.* 




​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Király Kupa - A negyeddöntőben találkozhat a Barcelona a Real Madriddal*


*Amennyiben a Real Madrid legyőzi a Málagát, az FC Barcelona pedig kiejti az Osasunát a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjében, összejöhet az újabb csúcsmérkőzés a két extraklasszis alakulat között.*​

A legjobb 16 között zajló összecsapásokat január 4-én és a 11-én bonyolítják le, s amennyiben a fővárosi és a katalán elitcsapat is sikerrel vesz az akadályt,* a január 18-án és 25-én* esedékes negyeddöntőben találkozhatnak egymással.​ 
*A legutóbbi kiírásban a fináléban csapott össze a Barcelona a Real Madriddal: az áprilisi, Valenciában rendezett összecsapáson hosszabbítás után 1-0-ra nyertek a fővárosiak.*​


*Totti Mourinhóval dolgozna együtt*​ 



 

*Francesco Totti tudatta karácsonyi álmát: szívesen dolgozna egy csapatban José Mourinhóval.*​ 

Nagy tudású szakembernek tartja Totti (képünk) Mourinhót, a Real Madrid mesterét
Az AS Roma kiválósága, Francesco Totti karácsonyi interjújában elmondta, hogy szerencsés embernek vallaná magát, ha együtt dolgozhatna José Mourinhóval.​ 

- Amikor a Real Madrid mostani mestere az Internek dirigált 2008 és 2010 között, többször elbeszélgettünk egymással, remek embert ismertem meg a személyében, és ezért kívánom magamnak, hogy még valamikor egyszer ilyen edzőm legyen, mint ő.​ 

Persze ez eléggé valószínűtlen álom, hiszen szinte kizárt, hogy a Real Madrid Tottit megvenné, igaz, a Róma Hercege becenevű játékos is éppen most közölte, *hogy bár sértettnek érzi magát, de nem hagyja ott az AS Romát. *​ 

*Chilei játékossal erősített az SSC Napoli*​ 



 

*Igencsak ügyes chilei fiatalembert vásárolt az olasz SSC Napoli. *​ 

A BL-ben a legjobb tizenhat közé jutott olasz együttes 13.5 millió euróért megvásárolta az Universidad de Chilétől *Eduardo Vargast*. A 22 éves támadót korábban az Internazionale és a Chelsea is kipécézte magának, de Vargas inkább kedveli a dél-olasz tempót és klímát.​ 

*Adriano lövöldözés részese volt*​ 



 

*A korábban az Internazionalében és az AS Romában is futballozott brazil Adriano szülőhazájában furcsa események résztvevője volt. *​ 

Egy kiadós szórakozás után a hajnali órán kocsiba ült egy 20 éves hölggyel, hirtelen lövés dördült, és egy revolvergolyó átütötte a nő bal kezét. Az ifjú hölgy, Adriane Cirilo dos Pintos a lövedéktől elég súlyos sérülést szenvedett, a csontja is eltört. Kórházba kellett szállítani, majd a kihallgatás során kétféle variáció hangzott el.​ 

*Egyrészt a hölgy azt állította, Adriano, a Corinthians jelenlegi játékosa az autó hátsó ülésen játszott a fegyverrel, amikor az elsült. A labdarúgó viszont ezzel szemben homlokegyenest mást állított, szerinte ő elől ült a kocsiban, és semmi köze sem volt a fegyverhez. *​ 

*Egyedülálló hagyomány*​ 



 

*Immár nyolc éve hagyomány, hogy december 23.-án este összegyűlnek a klub tagjai és a szurkolóik a stadionban és karácsonyi dalokat, az egyesület himnuszát és más futballindulókat énekelnek.*​ 

Az est fényét mindig prominens meghívottak is emelik, akik erősítik a szurkolói kórust. Ez alkalommal Nina Hagen volt hivatalos vendég, aki az estet ünnepélyes gyertyafénynél nyitotta meg. A műsorban fellépett még egy pozaun-kórus is és egy meghívott tiszteletes karácsonyi történeteket olvasott fel.​ 

A " Süddeutsche Zeitung "-ban a rendezvény szervezője és a klub rajongója Torsten Eisenbeiser beszélt a hagyomány eredetéről. Az ünnepi estet akkor rendezték meg először, amikor a klub rosszul teljesített és a játékosok és a szurkolók rossz szájízzel zárták a szezont.​ 

- Akkor jött az ötlet, hogy még egyszer találkozzanak és legalább néhány karácsonyi dalt énekeljenek a pálya középvonalán. - mondta Eisenbeiser.​ 
*A 18 ezer férőhelyes stadion egyébként zsúfolásig megtelt az ünnepi búcsúesten.*
*Egyedülálló és szép hagyomány.*​ 

*Premier League - Van der Vaart kedden már játszhat*​ 

*Nem súlyos Rafael van der Vaartnak, a Tottenham Hotspur holland labdarúgójának sérülése, így vélhetőleg már kedden, a Norwich City elleni bajnoki találkozón pályára léphet.*​

A világbajnoki ezüstérmes játékos a Chelsea elleni csütörtöki bajnoki rangadón a második félidőre már nem futott ki a pályára térdsérülés miatt. A meccs után komolyabbnak tűnt a baj, ezért Harry Redknapp, az észak-londoni együttes vezetőedzője akkor úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a Norwich, sőt, még a Swansea elleni szombati találkozón sem számít a csapata egyik legjobbjának számító hollandra.
"Azt hittük nagyobb bajok vannak a térdével, de a vizsgálatok nem mutattak ki szakadást - nyilatkozta Redknapp vasárnap. - Úgy tűnik, keddre teljesen rendbe jön, s játszhat.​ 
*A Tottenham jelenleg harmadik a Premier League-ben, kilenc ponttal lemaradva a listavezető Manchester City mögött, melynél ugyanakkor egy meccsel kevesebbet játszott eddig.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Premier League - A Chelsea csak egy ponttal ajándékozta meg szurkolóit* 


*Még ideiglenesen sem tudott a harmadik helyre feljönni a negyedikről a Chelsea az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, miután a karácsonyi - 18. - forduló hétfői nyitómérkőzésén hazai pályán csak döntetlenre végzett a vendég Fulhammel.*


*Premier League, 18. forduló:*
*Chelsea-Fulham 1-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Mata (47.), illetve Dempsey (56.)


*később:*
*Bolton Wanderers-Newcastle United 16 ó*
*FC Liverpool-Blackburn Rovers 16 ó*
*Manchester United-Wigan Athletic 16 ó*
*Sunderland-Everton 16 ó*
*West Bromwich Albion-Manchester City 16 ó*
*Stoke City-Aston Villa 16 ó*

*kedd:*
*-----*
*Arsenal-Wolverhampton Wanderers 16 ó*
*Swansea City-Queens Park Rangers 18 ó*
*Norwich City-Tottenham Hotspur 20:30* ó​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 27)

*Premier League - Eredmények*
2011. 12. 27. 03.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Az angol labdarúgó Premier League 18. fordulójának hétfői játéknapján.*


*Premier League, 18. forduló:*

*Stoke City-Aston Villa 0-0*
*---------------------------------*​​*  korábban:*
*Bolton Wanderers-Newcastle United 0-2 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Ben Arfa (69.), Ba (71.)​​*FC Liverpool-Blackburn Rovers 1-1 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------------*
*g:* Maxi Rodriguez (53.), illetve Adam (45., öngól)​​*Manchester United-Wigan Athletic 5-0 (2-0)*
*------------------------------------------*
*g:* Park (8.), Berbatov (41., 58., 78., - utóbbit 11-esből), Valencia (75.)
*piros lap:* Sammon (39., Wigan) 


*Sunderland-Everton 1-1 (1-0)*
*----------------------------*
*g:* Colback (26), illetve Baines (51., 11-esből)


*West Bromwich Albion-Manchester City 0-0*
*----------------------------------------*​​*Chelsea-Fulham 1-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Mata (47.), illetve Dempsey (56.)​​
* Az élcsoport:*
* 1. Manchester City 17 53-15 45 pont*
* 2. Manchester United 17 47-14 45*
* 3. Tottenham Hotspur 16 32-19 35*​​
* kedd:*
* -----*
*Arsenal-Wolverhampton Wanderers 16 ó *
*Swansea City-Queens Park Rangers 18 ó *
*Norwich City-Tottenham Hotspur 20:30 ó*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*Újra téma Torres gólképtelensége*
2011. 12. 28. 05.06

<RIGHT> 






*A Chelsea-Fulham (1-1) angol bajnoki találkozón sem a hazai Kékek, sem a Chelsea spanyol válogatott csatára, Fernando Torres nem sziporkázott. Utóbbit szóvá is tette André Villas-Boas tréner. *


- Most kapott először lehetőséget Torres arra, hogy Drogba rovására ő legyen a kezdőcsapat első számú támadója, de ami azt illeti, nem volt túl sikeres. Meg is mondtam neki, azért támadó, hogy gólokat lőjön. Ezúttal volt egy lehetősége, azt kihagyta, úgyhogy per pillanat nem tudok mit mondani... Illetve egyet igen:* angol bajnokok már aligha leszünk, hiszen a két manchesteri együttes, a United és a City lassan leköröz bennünket.*


*Di María fizetésemelést követel*
2011. 12. 28. 02.18

 <RIGHT> 






*Keveset keres Angel di María, ezért jelezte, hogy csaknem az eddigi pénze dupláját várja el.*


Angel di María összességében nem szerepelt rosszul a Real Madrid színeiben, és talán ezért döntött úgy, hogy követelőzik egy sort. 

- *Évi 1,8 millió euró a javadalmazásom, ez kevés, annyit szeretnék én is kapni, amennyit honfitársam, Gonzalo Hiugaín - nyilatkozta kertelés nélkül a 23 éves argentin játékos. - Ha neki jár az évi 3.5 millió, annyi minimálisan engem is megillet.* 


Még nem tudni, a spanyol klub vezetői miként reagálnak erre a fizetésemelési követelésére, mindenesetre azt megtudtuk, hogy a "királyi" együttesben* Cristiano Ronaldo és Kaká évente 11-11 millió eurós fizetést vesz fel per annum.*


*Egy különös egyesület: FC Santa Claus*
2011. 12. 28. 00.56

 <RIGHT> 






*Az FC Santa Claus valóban létezik Finnországban a Télapó otthonában Lappföldön, Rovaniemiben.*


A futballklub a harmadik ligában szerepel és jótékonysági célokra gyűjt pénzt a szegény emberek és gyerekek megsegítésére. Aki ebben a klubban játszik nem lustálkodhat sokat. A mérkőzéseikre busszal utaznak és minden bajnokságban tizenkétezer km-t utaznak. A téli szezonban mindenhol hó és -30 C. Nem túl optimális időjárás a futballhoz, de mégis sikeresen működik az 1993-ban megalakult klub.


Santa Claus régen nagyon jó csatár volt, de időközben eljárt felette az idő és már csak a pálya széléről ad tanácsokat .
A csapat fiatalokból áll, igazolásra nincs pénz, mégis egy évvel ezelőtt majdnem feljutottak a második ligába. A klub olyan jól működik, hogy van egy Santa Claus hófutball iskolájuk is. A kis futballisták az egész világról érkező turisták ellen játszanak igen mély hóban. 
Minden évben szerveznek egy jótékonysági turnét is, ahol sálakat, trikókat és egyéb ajándéktárgyakat adnak el és minden árucikk árából 10 euró az UNICEF és egyéb segélyszervezetek kasszájába megy.

-* Mosolyt szeretnénk varázsolni a szegénységben élők arcára. A világban olyan sok gond van, a futball és a Télapó legendája két olyan dolog, amelyek ezeket ,ha csak rövid időre is, de feledtetni tudják.*


*Premier League - Idegenben nyert a Tottenham*​*A Tottenham Hotspur kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Norwich City vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának keddi játéknapján.*

*Premier League, 18. forduló:*

*Norwich City-Tottenham Hotspur 0-2 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------------*
*gól:* Bale (55., 67.)


*Premier League - Otthon vesztett pontot az Arsenal*


*A Wolverhampton Wanderers meglepetésre 1-1-es döntetlent ért el az Arsenal vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának keddi játéknapján.*


*Premier League, 18. forduló:*

*Arsenal-Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 (1-1)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*gól:* Gervinho (8.), illetve Fletcher (38.)
*piros lap:* Milijas (75., Wolverhampton Wanderers)



*Messi, Xavi és Ronaldo is ott van a goal.com álomcsapatában*

*A labdarúgással foglalkozó goal.com honlap elkészítette a mostani szezon álomcsapatát. A tizenegyben természetesen ott van a FIFA-Aranylabdára még pályázó három futballista, az argentin Lionel Messi, a spanyol Xavi, valamint a portugál Cristiano Ronaldo is.*

*Az év csapata a goal.com szerint:*

*Manuel Neuer (Bayern München) - Ledley King (Tottenham Hotspur), Paolo Cannavaro (Napoli), Ezequiel Garay (Benfica) - Toni Kroos (Bayern München), Xavi (FC Barcelona), Andrea Pirlo (Juventus), David Silva (Manchester City) - Lionel Messi (FC Barcelona), Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid)*


*Di Natale újra meghívót kap az olasz válogatottba*
​
*Februárban ismét pályára léphet az olasz labdarúgó-válogatottban Antonio Di Natale, az Udinese támadója, aki legutóbb a tavalyi világbajnokságon kapott helyet a nemzeti csapatban.*

*"Az Egyesült Államok elleni mérkőzésre meghívom" -* nyilatkozta Cesare Prandelli szövetségi kapitány, akinek támadófronton komoly gondjai vannak, ugyanis Giuseppe Rossival és Antonio Cassanóval sem számolhat huzamosabb ideig.

*A 34 éves Di Natale - aki eddig tíz gólt szerzett a Serie A mostani szezonjában - 36 válogatottbeli fellépésén tízszer volt eredményes.*


*Jurij Krazsnozsan lett az Anzsi edzője* 

*Jurij Krazsnozsan lett a Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató orosz Anzsi Mahacskala labdarúgócsapatának új vezetőedzője. A klub hivatalos honlapjának beszámolója szerint a 48 éves szakember ötéves szerződést írt alá.*

A tréner ezzel párhuzamosan az orosz B válogatott is irányítja majd.

A dagesztáni klubtól szeptemberben menesztették Gadzsi Gadzsijevet, azóta a brazil Roberto Carlos játékosedzőként vezette az együttesét. Korábban olyan sajtóhírek láttak napvilágot, miszerint a holland Guus Hiddink veszi át a csapatot.​​​


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*Eusébio állapota javul*
2011. 12. 28. 13.48

 <RIGHT> 







*A januárban hetvenedik születésnapját ünneplő korábbi portugál válogatott klasszis, Eusébio már jobban van, de mivel kétoldali tüdőgyulladással került kórházba, pár óráig tartani lehetett attól, hogy távozik az élők sorából. *


Azóta szerencsére már elbocsátották a kórház intenzív osztályáról. 


*- Valóban nehéz órákat éltem át, de a családom szeretete is segített *- nyilatkozta Eusébio. - 
*Ezúttal is szeretném megköszönni a Hospital da Luz-kórház orvosainak, ápolóinak odaadását, mert bár még benn kell maradnom a gyógyintézményben, pénteken hazatérhetek. *


*Iniesta: Fontos év lesz a következő*
2011. 12. 28. 16.01


 <RIGHT> 






*Andrés Iniesta, a Barcelona középpályása igencsak fontos, egyszersmind nagyon nehéz évre számít.*


Jelenleg lábsérülését gyógyítgatja Andrés Iniesta, és ez alkalomból a Sportkiválóság elnevezésű díjat vette át egy albacetei gálán. 


A középpályás ez alkalomból elmondta:* 2012. januárjában arra számít, hogy Lionel Messi vagy Xavi Hernández, azaz valamelyik csapattársa veheti át az FIFA-France Football Aranylabdát Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) előtt. *


- *Az új év tele lesz nemes kihívással - nyilatkozta Iniesta. - A legfőbb kihívás Spanyolország számára a nyári Eb-döntő, ahol jó lenne megvédeni az aranyérmünket, de a Barcelonával a BL-ben is ugyanerre készülök. 2012 fontos év lesz, és remélem, hogy sikerekkel teli esztendő is. *
​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 29)

*A Barcelonánál tagadják Neymar előszerződését*


* A spanyol bajnok, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona vezetősége cáfolta azokat a korábban megjelent híreket, miszerint a klub előszerződést kötött a Santos együttesével a brazil Neymar átigazolásáról.*

Sajtóinformációk szerint a Barcelona 10 millió eurót fizetett a brazil egyesületnek azért, hogy a 19 éves tehetség 2014-ben egy ennél jóval magasabb összegért a katalánokhoz igazoljon.

*"Tudomásom szerint nem fizettünk 10 millió eurót az elővásárlási jogért - nyilatkozta a RAC 1 rádiónak Jordi Cardoner, a Barcelona alelnöke. - Ha beszéltünk is Neymarról, csak azért tettük, mert egy rendkívül tehetséges futballistáról van szó, akinek helye lehet a csapatban, de erről a szakmai stáb dönt."*

*Neymar eddig 15-ször szerepelt a brazil válogatottban, nemrég öt évvel meghosszabbította szerződését a Santosnál.*


*Újrajátsszák a kapustámadás miatt félbeszakadt Ajax-Alkmaar meccset*
​
*A Holland Labdarúgó Szövetség (KNVB) döntése értelmében újrajátsszák a december 21-én félbeszakadt Ajax Amsterdam-AZ Alkmaar kupamérkőzést.*

A találkozó azért fejeződött be idő előtt, mert a 36. percben - 1-0-ás Ajax-vezetésnél - egy részeg hazai szurkoló rátámadt az Alkmaar kapusára, Esteban Alvaradóra, aki azonban megvédte magát és földre terítette a drukkert, majd többször bele is rúgott. A játékvezető ezért kiállította a hálóőrt, válaszul Gertjan Verbeek, a vendégek vezetőedzője lehívta csapatát a pályáról.
A KNVB közleménye szerint "ésszerűtlen" lenne a találkozó folytatása, ugyanis ebben az esetben emberhátrányban kellene játszani az Alkmaarnak.

*Az összecsapást január 19-én rendezik meg, a győztes a negyeddöntőben az amatőr GVVV együttesével találkozik.*


*Lahm: Spanyolország az Eb-esélyes*
2011. 12. 29. 02.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Philipp Lahm, a német válogatott védője kijelentette, a címvédő Spanyolország válogatottjának esélyei a legjobbak a jövő évi Eb-diadalra.*


Miután a France Football 2011 legjobb válogatottjának választotta meg Németország nemzeti együttesét, interjút kért Philipp Lahmtól. 
A Bayern München védője elmondta, remek ez a francia elismerés, de a 2012-es kontinensbajnoki döntőben a címvédő spanyolok esélyei a legjobbak az első hely megőrzésére. 

*- Mi, németek legfeljebb azon négy-öt csapat sorában vagyunk, amelyek megszorongathatják az ibériaiakat* - *húzta alá Lahm.* 

*Kiemelte, az utóbb két évben soket fejlődtek, hiszen a megszerzett labdákkal azonnal támadásba mennek át, majd kifejtette, hogy Joachim Löw szövetségi csapatának erősségei az Eb-n Bastian Schweinsteiger, Sami Khedira, Mesut Özil és Manuel Neuer lesznek. *

​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Gomez lepipálja Müllert is*
2011. 12. 30. 05.04

 <RIGHT> 






*Ulf Kirsten véleményére adni kell, márpedig az egykori német válogatott játékos Mario Gomezt a lehető legfelső polcra helyezte.*


A negyvenhat esztendős Ulf Kirsten kijelentette, hogy Mario Gomez lesz a következő négy év legkiválóbb német támadója. 
A volt Bayer Leverkusen-játékos úgy érzi, nehéz hibát találni a Bayern München csatárának teljesítményében. 

- Gomez mindent tud, amit egy modern támadónak tudnia illik - jellemzett Kirsten. - Mindkét lábbal életveszélyes befejező, és a fejjátéka szuper. Huszonöt meccsen 24 gólt szerzett, és ez csakis a legjobbakat jellemzi. 

Kirsten hozzátette, Gomez akár ebben a Bundesliga-idényben is megdöntheti Gerd Müller megdönthetetlennek tartott 40 gólos bajnoki rekordját. 
- Igen, ebben egyetértek Kirstennel - fogalmazott Gerd Müller. - Gomez lesz az, aki túllép az említett rekordomon. 

*Müller szerint példátlanul kiváló teljesítmény az, hogy a Bayern 26 éves játékosa 2010 augusztusa óta hetven meccsen összesen 63 gólt szerzett a bajorok szerelésében.*

​*A Gazprom a Bayernt is szponzorálni akarja*
2011. 12. 30. 03.10 

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A médiahírek szerint az orosz Gazprom cég bejelentette érdeklődését a Bayern München iránt.*

A cég főnöke Alexej Miller még ezen a héten szeretne találkozni az egyesület elöljáróival Karl-Heinz Rummeniggével és Uli Hoenessel.
A gázmonopólium már egy másik német csapattal a Schalkeval is kapcsolatban áll. Miller nem csak a német árampiacba szeretne beszállni, hanem a sport területén is szeretné növelni a presztízsét Németországban.​*​**Jól jönne a támogatás a Bayernnek, mert nem túl rózsás a klub anyagi helyzete. Ha több pénzük lenne, jobb és drágább játékosokat vásárolhatnának.
*​*
*




*Maradona újabb esélyt kap*
2011. 12. 30. 00.02

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Az egykori kivételes képességű isteni Diego úgy tűnik most újabb esélyt kap az argentin válogatott élén.*

A sportfőnök Carlo Bilardo hétfőn hivatalosan is bejelentette, hogy második esélyt is ad az 51 éves Maradonának. Az utóbbi két évben ugyan nem volt kapcsolatuk egymással, de Bilardo fel akarja eleveníteni a munkaviszonyt.
- A 2010 -es világbajnokság után maradhatott volna, de meg akarta tartani az egész edzői stábját, amit a vezetőség nem tudott elfogadni - nyilatkozta Bilardo a " France Futball"- nak.
​

*Maradona vezette ugyanis az argentin legeket a legutóbbi világbajnokságon Dél-Afrikában. A 0-4-ás kínos vereség Németország ellen is hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy nem hosszabbítottak vele szerződést.*


*Mourinho utóda Löw lesz?*








*Alighogy Mourinho kiejtette a száján, hogy a madridi szerződése után szívesen dolgozna Angliában, a Real vezetősége az első sokk után rögtön latolgatni kezdte, ki lenne Mourinho megfelelő utóda.*

Magasra tették a mércét és az érdeklődésük középpontjában nem más, mint Joachim Löw a német válogatott szövetségi kapitánya áll.​​Tehát, ha Mourinho netán elhagyja Madridot, a Real főnökei Löw ajtaján kopogtatnak majd. Mindkét edzőnek 2014 - ben jár le a szerződése és mindketten egy időben lesznek nyitottak az új feladatokra és kihívásokra.

*- Löw azoknak az edzőknek az egyike, aki arra született, hogy a Real kispadján üljön- *jelent meg a " Marca " spanyol lap oldalán.



*Erősítene a City*








*Bár a bajnokságot jól kezdte, de most csak jobb gólkülönbségével vezeti az angol bajnoki tabellát a Manchester City.*


Kellőképpen dühös Roberto Mancini, hiszen a West Bromwich Albion ellen csak gól nélküli döntetlent ért el csapata, a City. 
A manchesteriek olasz szakvezetője nem érti, miért nem sikerült a gólszerzés, és ezért sürgősen pénzt kér a vezetőitől arra, hogy ütőképes új labdarúgókat vásároljon januárban. Már ajánlatot is tettek az angolok a Lille-nek, a franciák belga játékosáért, Eden Hazardért 30 millió eurót fizetnének. 
De képben van Robin van Persie megvásárlása is. 

*Ha a holland eljönne az Arsenaltól, az lenne az igazi szenzáció.* 

*Mancini továbbra sem tett le arról, hogy az SSC Napolitól megvásároltassa Edinson Cavanit, Marek Hamsikot és Ezequiel Lavezzit. *


*A Celtic Glasgow nyerte az örökrangadót*

*A Celtic Glasgow hazai környezetben 1-0-ra legyőzte az ősi, városi rivális Glasgow Rangers együttesét a skót labdarúgó-bajnokság 21. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján.*

A találkozó egyetlen gólját* Joe Ledley* szerezte a második félidőben, sikerükkel a zöld-fehérek a tabella élére álltak.

*Az első skót örökrangadót 1888-ban rendezték.*






* 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*

*Capello erősen kritizálja a Német Futballszövetséget*
*2012.* 01. 01. 07.48 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az angliai válogatott szövetségi kapitánya nyilvánosan kritizálta a Német Futballszövetséget.*​ 

A " Daily Mail"-nek adott interjújában azt vetette a németek szemére, hogy úgymond ellopják a szegény országok, mint például Törökország tehetségeit és követeli, hogy az UEFA is avatkozzon ebbe az ügybe.​ 

- Meg kellene húzni a határvonalat. Németországnak öt török származású játékosa van, akik úgy döntöttek, hogy a német válogatottban játszanak, és mindannyian tudjuk mi történt....- nyilatkozta a lapnak.​ 

*Úgy látszik Capello még mindig nem tudta a 2010 - es 1-4-es vereséget feldolgozni.*​ 
Özil, Tasci, Gündogan mind Németországban születtek. Podolski és Klose itt nevelkedtek és nem fizettek értük. Mindketten szabad akaratukból döntöttek a DFV- tizenegy mellett. Egyébként is Walcott, Cole és Welbeck sem Angliában születtek. - mondják a német illetékesek.​ 

*Premier League - Kikapott a Chelsea*​ 
*A Chelsea 3-1-es vereséget szenvedett a vendég Aston Villa csapatától az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*​

*Premier League, 19. forduló:*​ 
*Arsenal-Queens Park Rangers 1-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól:* van Persie (60.)​ 


*Eusebiót kiengedték a kórházból*​ 
*Elhagyta a kórházat szombaton Eusebio, a portugálok legendás futballistája.*​ 
*"Tudom, hogy nem lesz könnyű dolga a csapatomnak, de azt kívánom, hogy a Benfica legyen a bajnok"* - nyilatkozta a 69 éves sportember, akit múlt hét szerdán szállították be egy lisszaboni klinikára kétoldali tüdőgyulladással. ​ 
*"Ha az isten is úgy akarja, akkor ott leszek az jövő évi Európa-bajnokságon."*​ 
A volt portugál gyarmaton, Mozambikban született Eusebio da Silva Ferreira az 1960-as évek portugál labdarúgásának legnagyobb sztárja volt mind a Benficában, mind a válogatottban. ​ 
*A nemzeti csapatban lejátszott 64 mérkőzésén 41 gólt szerzett, 1965-ben pedig megkapta az Aranylabdát.*​ 
*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) 1998-ban beválasztotta minden idők 10 legjobb játékosa közé.*​ 


*Premier League - A Blackburn sikere a Manchester United ellen*​ 


*Óriási meglepetésre a Blackburn Rovers 3-2-re nyert a Manchester United otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának szombati első mérkőzésén.*
*A győztes találatot Grant Hanley szerezte a 80. percben.*​


*Premier League, 19. forduló:*​ 
*Manchester United-Blackburn Rovers 2-3 (0-1)*
*--------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Berbatov (52., 62.), illetve Aiyegbeni (16., 51., - az elsőt 11-esből), Hanley (80.)​ 
*pénteken:*​ 
*FC Liverpool-Newcastle United 3-1 (1-1)*
*---------------------------------------*
*gól:* Bellamy (30. és 67.), Gerrard (78.), illetve Agger (25., öngól)​ 


*Di María megsérült*​ 

*Edzésen megsérült Ángel di María, aki José Mourinho vezetőedzőnél alapembernek számít a Real Madrid futballcsapatában.*​

Az argentin szélső részleges izomszakadást szenvedett az év utolsó tréningjén, de hogy milyen mértékűt, arra nem tért ki a fővárosi klub honlapja szombati hírében.​ 
*Így azt sem tudni, ott lehet-e a 23 esztendős támadó a spanyol Király Kupa első nyolcaddöntős mérkőzésén, amelyet a blancók Madridban játszanak kedden a Málaga ellen, illetve a szombati bajnokin, amikor is a listavezető hazai pályán a Granadával találkozik.*​ 

*Ferguson még minimum három évig maradna*​ 
*Sir Alex Ferguson úgy tervezi, hogy még legalább további három esztendőn át irányítja a Manchester United futballcsapatát.*​ 
Az angol elitalakulat mestere erről az MU tévécsatornájának nyilatkozott abból az alkalomból, hogy szombaton töltötte be 70. életévét. Ferguson, aki sikert sikerre halmozva több mint negyedszázada dolgozik az élvonalbeli klubnál, úgy fogalmazott, hogy diadaléhsége mit sem apadt, s még 25 év után is újabb trófeákra vágyik.​ 
*Az ő irányításával a Vörös Ördögök 12-szer nyertek angol bajnoki címet, ötször FA Kupát, négyszer ligakupát, a nemzetközi sikerlistán pedig a többi között két Bajnokok Ligája-elsőség, továbbá KEK- és klubvilágbajnoki győzelem is szerepel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*Mourinho: Szórakoztatva igyekszem nyerni*
*2012.* 01. 02. 03.34​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*José Mourinho, a Real Madrid portugál mestere 2011 utolsó beszélgetésére vállalkozott klubja honlapjával.*​ 


* *Mourinho úr, elégedett azzal, hogy három pont előnnyel vezetnek a spanyol bajnokságban a Barcelona előtt?* - hangzott az első kérdés.​ 

- _Egyértelműen igen, de az lenne az igazi, ha az utolsó forduló után is megmaradna ez a különbség a két csapat között - válaszolta José Mourinho. _​ 

** Mondja, hogyan jellemezné, milyen típusú futballt mutatott 2011-ben a Real Madrid és mi várható az együttesétől 2012-ben? *​ 

-_ Mindig arra törekszem, hogy a közönséget kiszolgáljuk, szórakoztassuk. Utóbbi vonatkozásban nem is vallottunk szégyent. Az az igazság persze, az a tökéletes teljesítmény, hogy ha szórakoztatunk, s egyszersmind győzünk is. E szempontból 2011 elégedettséggel tölt el. Jövőre ugyanez az elképzelésem. _​ 

* *Melyik a fontosabb: szórakoztatni vagy nyerni? *​ 

- _Mindkettő. Ha a jó sors úgy hozza, akkor egyszerre, azonos időben szórakoztatni és győzni is, amint korábban említettem. Mellébeszél az, aki esetleg azt állítja a Real Madridról, hogy nem szórakoztató az, amit együttesem mutat a pályán. _​ 

* *Azt mondják, inkább a Santiago Bernabéu-stadionban képes kirobbanó teljesítményre a Real Madrid! *​ 

-_ Ezt nem tudom, miféle statisztika támasztja alá, én mindenesetre valamennyi idegenbeli találkozón ugyanolyan szórakoztató és eredményes játékot követelek meg a játékosaimtól. _​ 

* *Pár napja azt nyilatkozta, hogy visszatér Angliába edzősködni. *​ 

- _Igen, majd ha befejezem azt, amiért Madridba érkeztem. Csak a BBC-t nem értem, mert azt jelentette, hogy azonnal megyek a szigetországba. Erről szó sincs. Valamennyi csapatomnál a munka kezdetén meghatározom a legfőbb célkitűzéseimet, és azokat tűzzel, vassal keresztül is viszem. _​ 

* *Anglia jelentősebb kihívás az Ön számára Spanyolországnál? *​ 

-_ Ne menjünk a dolgok elébe. Most Madridban még úgymond fél távon vagyok, de ha befejeztem a munkát, és elértem, amit akartam, akkor következik egy új szakasz az életemben. _​ 

** Az eddigi edzői eredményeivel elégedett? *​ 

- *Mindössze a Chelsea-nél eltöltött időszakom idéz fel bennem hiányérzetet, hiszen a Kékekkel nem sikerült BL-t nyernem. És persze - ezt ismételem! - a Real Madriddal még csak "félúton" vagyok. *​ 

*Cruyff dicséri a katalán ifjakat*
*2012.* 01. 02. 00.22​ 
<RIGHT>


 
*Katalónia válogatottja 0-0-t ért el Tunézia legjobbjai ellen.*​ 

Johan Cruyff, a holland labdarúgás legnagyobbja, aki az FC Barcelona edzőjeként is elért ám igen maradandó sikereket, 2009 novembere óta Katalónia tartományi válogatottját készíti fel afféle alkalmi szövetségi kapitányként.​ 

A jobbára huszonegy év körüli katalán válogatott játékosok legutóbb, egészen pontosan péntek este Tunézia A-válogatottja ellen értek el igencsak értékelendő gól nélküli eredményt.​ 

- Persze, szebb lett volna az évbúcsúztató egy győzelemmel, de nem panaszkodom, hiszen sokra hivatott katalán reménységek játszanak a kezem alatt - mondta Cruyff. - Különösen Isaac Cuenát tartom nagyszerű jövő elé néző egyéniségnek.​ 

*Cruyff korábban olyan hangos sikert is elért Katalóniával mint az argentinok és Honduras felett aratott győzelem. *​ 


*Mancini Balotelli cigarettáiról*
*2012.* 01. 01. 21.39​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Roberto Mancini, a Manchester City olasz edzője interjújában elárulta, hogy olasz válogatott támadója, Mario Balotelli naponta bizony elszív 5-6 cigarettát. *​ 

- Ha az apja lennék, én bizonyosan a hátsó részén billenteném őt emiatt - húzta alá Mancini. - Szemre nem sok ez a cigi, de minek...? A saját fiamat is arra intem, hogy ezt a rossz szokást soha ne vegye fel.​ 

Ami pedig a Manchester Uniteddel való további angol bajnoki versengésüket illeti, Mancini kijelentette: a United árnyalatnyival jobb csapat az övénél.​ 

- *Minden együttesnek vannak mélypontjai. A United túlesett rajta azzal, hogy 6-1-re vertük őket angol bajnoki meccsen. Ráadásul most Alex Ferguson edzőkollégám csapatából 4-5 alapember sérülése miatt hiányzik. És így is állják a sarat! *​ 
*Ha 2012-re kérhetnék valamit a sorstól, az az lenne, hogy a hátralévő valamennyi bajnoki meccsünket nyerjük meg...*​ 


*Király - Sportcentrum*​ 



 

*A magyar válogatott kapus Király Gábor (35) okosan gazdálkodik a pénzével.*​ 

Immár 14 éve véd külföldön, és az ez idő alatt keresett pénzén egy egész sporttelepet hozott létre Szombathelyen, abban az utcában, ahol egykor a nagymamája élt. Már 26 évesen elkezdte építeni ezt a sportcentrumot, amellyel valamit vissza akar adni a sportnak, amit tőle kapott. Ezzel a második életéről szeretne gondoskodni azokban az időkben, amikor már befejezte profi karrierjét.​ 

*A centrumban két nagy pálya, három edzőpálya, kispályák, teniszpályák, edzőterem, tekepálya és egy étterem található.*​ 
Király 2002- ben kezdte el a projektjét és most jutott olyan színvonalra, amilyennek elképzelte. Egyesületeknek és edzőtáboroknak ajánlja a sportkombinátot. A jelenlegi elnök az édesapja Király Ferenc.​ 
*A sportcentrum célja, hogy a sportolókat ne csak szakmailag, hanem emberileg is támogassák.*​ 
Olyan tehetségeket gondoz itt, akiket a Haladásnak ad majd tovább, ahol egykor a sportkarrierjét kezdte.​ 

*A Kaiserslautern máris igazolt*​ 
*Nagyon gyorsan aktivizálta magát a játékospiacon a Kaiserslautern: a német labdarúgó-bajnokság jelenlegi 16. helyezettje már az év első napján leigazolta a lengyel Jakub Swierczokot.*​ 
A 19 éves támadó - aki tagja hazája húsz éven aluliakból álló válogatottjának - a lengyel másodosztályban szereplő Polonia Bytomtól kerül a Bundesliga-klubhoz, mégpedig három és fél évre.
"Tehetséges futballista, akinek érzéke van a gólszerzéshez. Meg vagyunk győződve arról, hogy rendelkezik olyan képességekkel, melyek révén érvényesülhet a német bajnokságban" - indokolta a szerződtetést Stefan Kuntz klubelnök.​ 
*A Kaiserslauternnek nagyon is szüksége van gólerős csatárra, mert túl azon, hogy pillanatnyilag a tabella alsó régiójában helyezkedik el, játékosai az összes élvonalbeli csapatot tekintve a legkevesebbszer, mindössze 13 alkalommal találtak az ellenfelek kapujába.*​ 

*Premier League - A hajrában bukta el mérkőzését a Manchester City*​ 
*A Sunderland egy a lefújás előtti pillanatokban szerzett góllal 1-0-ra verte a lényegesen többet támadó, listavezető Manchester Cityt az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmények:*
*Sunderland-Manchester City 1-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Ji (93.)​ 

*Premier League - Idegenben nyert az Everton*​ 
*Az Everton a csereként beállt Victor Anichebe 87. percben szerzett találatával nyert a West Bromiwch otthonában, az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*
*A kapus Fülöp Márton a hazaiak kispadján foglalt helyet.*​ 

*Premier League, 19. forduló:*​ 
*West Bromwich Albion-Everton 0-1 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Anichebe (87.)​ 
*szombaton játszották:*
*Arsenal-Queens Park Rangers 1-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*g:* van Persie (60.)​ 
*Bolton Wanderers-Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------------------------*
*g:* Ricketts (22.), illetve Fletcher (49.)​ 
*Chelsea-Aston Villa 1-3 (1-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*g:* Drogba (23., 11-esből), illetve Ireland (28.), Petrov (83.), Bent (86.)​ 
*Norwich City-Fulham 1-1 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*g:* Jackson (94.), illetve Sa (7.)​ 
*Stoke City-Wigan Athletic 2-2 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------*
*g:* Walters (77., 11-esből), Jerome (84.), illetve Moses (45.), Watson (87., 11-esből)
*piros lap:* Caldwell (76., Stoke)​ 
*Swansea City-Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 (0-1)*
*----------------------------------------*
*g:* Sinclair (84.), illetve van der Vaart (44.)​ 
*Manchester United-Blackburn Rovers 2-3 (0-1)*
*--------------------------------------------*
*g:* Berbatov (52., 62.), illetve Aiyegbeni (16., 51., - az elsőt 11-esből), Hanley (80.)​ 

*Reyes hazavágyik Sevillába*​ 
*José Antonio Reyes, az Atlético Madrid labdarúgója gyerekkori klubjában, Sevillában szeretné folytatni élvonalbeli sportpályafutását.*​ 
A korábban a londoni Arsenalban is megfordult kitűnő szélső távozási szándékát már közölte a fővárosiak új vezetőedzőjével, Diego Simeonéval.​ 
*"A Sevillához igazolva hazatérnék, amellett azért is vágyom vissza, mert baj van apám egészségével"* - indokolta csapatváltási szándékát az As című spanyol sportnapilap vasárnapi számának nyilatkozva a 27 éves csatár.​ 
*A korábbi 21-szeres válogatott játékosért kész három és fél millió eurót fizetni a Sevilla az Atléticónak.*​ 


*Jiménez a Zaragoza új edzője*​ 
*Manolo Jiménez lett a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban sereghajtó Real Zaragoza új vezetőedzője.*​ 
A 47 éves Jiménez a pénteken menesztett Javier Aguirre megüresedett helyét foglalta el a kispadon, megbízatása egyelőre az idény végéig szól. A korábbi spanyol válogatott futballista edzőként ezt megelőzően a Sevillánál és az AEK Athénnál tevékenykedett.
Mexikói elődje az előző idényben szerződött a Pintér Ádámot is foglalkoztató, súlyosan eladósodott klubhoz, és sikerült az élvonalban tartania a csapatot, amely viszont a jelenlegi szezon eddigi 16 mérkőzésén mindössze tíz pontot hozott össze.
A zaragozaiak a Spanyol Király Kupában a másodosztálybeli Alcorcónnal szemben buktak el nemrég.​ 
*A spanyol élvonalban ebben az idényben ez volt az ötödik edzőcsere.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*Most vagy soha*
2012. 01. 02. 12.02

<RIGHT> 






*A német futballrajongók most azt mondják: - Európabajnokok leszünk és kész! Most össze kell jönnie!*


Joachim Löw és csapata a nagy világversenyeken ugyan nem egyszer eljutott a döntőig, de ott többnyire alulmaradtak és meg kellett elégedniük a második vagy a harmadik hellyel. Most azonban jobb a csapat, mint valaha, a válogatott briliáns futballt játszik, tartják a szakértők.


A német futball hanyatlását a római világbajnokságtól jegyzik. Sokan abban látták az okot, hogy évekig nem fektettek kellő hangsúlyt az utánpótlásnevelésre és a csapatok külföldi játékosokkal voltak teletűzdelve. Változást a hazai világbajnokság hozott. Az akkori vezetőgárda Jürgen Klinsmann, Oliver Bierhoff és Joachim Löw profi szemléletbeli változásokat hoztak, az irányítást és a játékot is profi módon menedzselték.

*Löwnek most az a feladata, hogy a kétcsapatnyi tehetségből kiválassza a legjobb formációt.*

* Az EB selejtezőkön ezt hibátlanul tette, pontveszteség nélkül jutottak tovább és ők a legnagyobb favoritok.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*Priskin mehet vissza Ipswichbe*
2012. 01. 03. 05.47

 <RIGHT> 






*A Derby Telegraph értesülése szerint nem hosszabbítják meg Priskin Tamás szerződését. Nem a játékával van baj, hiszen a WHU ellen gólt is szerzett. Az eset prózai. Felépültek a Derby sérült támadói, így már nincs szükségük Priskinre.*


Tamás ma még a Derby Countyt erősíti, a Hull elleni mérkőzésen aztán visszatér Ipswichbe. Azt hiszem, nem kockáztatunk sokat, ha megemlítjük, hogy Priskin nagy valószínűséggel távozik az Ipswichtől. Tavaly mindössze egyszer kapott játéklehetőséget, ennél jóval többre vágyik. Mindenesetre fel kell készülnie arra, hogy további mellőzés jár osztályrészül neki, ha marad... Ez a "megoldás" a válogatott szempontjából sem volna elfogadható számára...


*Netzer: Robben a Bayern alapembere*
2012. 01. 03. 04.43 

 <RIGHT> 






*A német válogatott egykori erőssége, Günter Netzer kijelentette, a Bayern München akkor lesz német bajnok, ha Arjen Robben jó formában futballozik.*


Igaz, hogy a holland Arjen Robben elég sokszor sérült, de amennyiben jó erőnek örvend, a vetélytársak nem akadályozhatják meg a Bayern Münchent abban, hogy megszerezze a német bajnok címet. 


- *Igen, a Bayern-siker Robben formájának függvénye* - mondta Netzer, a Borussia Mönchengladbach egykori kiválósága. - Igazi nemzetközi extraklasszisról van szó, és ha újabb sérülés nem veti őt vissza, garantálható, hogy a bajnoki dobogó legelső fokára vezeti a bajorokat. Ugyanis számomra egyértelmű, hogy Robben a Bayern alapembere.


*Schweinsteiger: a Bajnokok Ligája fontosabb, mint a Bundesliga*​*Bastian Schweinsteiger, a Bayern München labdarúgócsapatának német válogatott középpályása szerint a bajor gárda számára ebben a szezonban a Bajnokok Ligája fontosabb, mint a Bundesliga.*

"Egy olyan évben, amikor egy ilyen sorozat döntőjét Münchenben rendezik, a legfőbb cél, hogy bejussunk a fináléba" - fogalmazott a 27 esztendős futballista. "Ennek megfelelően a BL egy kicsit fontosabb, mint a bajnokság."
A Bayern jelenleg hárompontos előnnyel az élen áll a Bundesligában, s szombaton az egyiptomi al-Ahlival játszik barátságos, felkészülési mérkőzést Dohában, majd jövő kedden Újdelhiben, az indiai válogatott ellen lép pályára. A bajor együttes január 20-án a negyedik helyezett Borussia Mönchengladbach vendége lesz a 18. forduló 
nyitótalálkozóján.

*A BL nyolcaddöntőjében a svájci FC Basel lesz a Bayern riválisa.*


*Premier League - A hosszabbításban kapott ki az Arsenal*​*A házigazda Fulham egy 93. percben szerzett góllal győzte le a több mint egy órán keresztül előnyben, ugyanakkor az utolsó 15 percben emberhátrányban futballozó Arsenalt az angol Premier League 20. fordulójának hétfő esti mérkőzésén.*

*Premier League, 20. forduló:*
*Fulham-Arsenal 2-1 (0-1)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Sidwell (85.), Zamora (93.), illetve Koscielny (21.)
*kiállítva:* Djorou (78., Arsenal)


*Mourinho nem akar játékosokat venni, de eladni sem*​*José Mourinho, a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője nem akar játékosokat venni a téli átigazolási időszakban, ugyanakkor azt sem szeretné, ha a jelenlegi keretből bárki is távozna.*

*"A hozzáállásommal a futballisták és a klub vezetése is tisztában van" -* fogalmazott hétfőn a portugál szakember. *"Ugyanazokkal a játékosokkal akarom befejezni a szezont, akikkel elkezdtem, s ezt világosan közöltem minden érintettel."*

Az elmúlt hetekben felvetődött, hogy a kevesebb lehetőséghez jutó labdarúgók, így a spanyol válogatott Raul Albiol, valamint a középpályás Esteban Granero is Angliába igazolhat a Primera División listavezetőjétől. Ráadásul a pletykák szerint az argentin Gonzalo Higuaínért és a francia Karim Benzemáért a Chelsea érdeklődik.

*A spanyol Király Kupában címvédő Real Madrid a sorozat nyolcaddöntőjében a Málagával találkozik, az első összecsapásra kedd este kerül sor. *

*Ha a királyi gárda továbbjut, akkor a legjobb nyolc között valószínűleg az ősi rivális FC Barcelona lesz az ellenfele, amely szerdán hazai környezetben játssza nyolcaddöntős párharcának első mérkőzését az Osasuna ellen.*​​​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 4)

*Az év világválogatottja *
2012. 01. 04. 02.09

 <RIGHT> 






*Az "origo " az elmúlt évben minden héten megválasztotta a hét világválogatott csapatát. Most összegeztek és átlagoltak. Íme, az eredmény:*



*Kapus:*

*Manuel Neuer*

*A Bayern München kapusa hónapokig kapott gól nélkül őrizte a hálóját.*


*Hátvédek:*

*Daniel Alves*

*A brazil játékos a Barcelona kiváló hátvédje. Ezen a poszton a svájci Stephan Lichtsteinerrel versenyzett és most nem sokkal, de ő nyert.*

*Gary Cahill*

*A Bolton 26 éves védője gyakori nyertese volt a heti összeállításnak is. Most az Arsenal és a cis verseng érte.*

*Robert Huth*

*Az angol Stoke Citynél ő lett az év játékosa és nem másokat előzött meg, mint Vermaelen vagy Pique.*

*Marcelo*

*A Real Madrid brazil védője többször bekerült a hét válogatottjai közé, nem csak a védekezésben, de a támadásban is hasznos tagja volt a csapatnak.*


*Középpályások:*

*Ashley Yoang*

*A ManU játékosát jobbszélsőként értékelték és Reusot és di Mariát utasította maga mögé.*

*Xavi*

*A Barcelona megbízható, stabil és gólesrős középpályása 11 gólt lőtt az őszi bajnokságban és kettőt a válogatottban.*

*Claudio Marchisio*

*Ezen a poszton Marchisio mellett még Thomas Müller versenyzett a tagságért.*

*Cristiano Ronaldo*

*A Real Madrid sztárjának a bekerülése egyértelmű volt, tíz alkalommal volt a heti válogatott tagja.*


*Csatárok:*

*Lionel Messi*

*A Barcelona csillaga egy hajszállal lemaradt az értékelésben Ronaldotól, de a címek és kitüntetések szempontjából ő a jobb.*

*Robin van Persie*

*Persie választása egy kicsit meglepő lehet. Ezek szerint jobb volt, mint Cavani vagy Gomez.*


*A PSG 23,5 millió eurót áldozna Kakára*

*A Paris Saint-Germain 23,5 millió euróért megvenné Kakát, a Real Madrid brazil labdarúgóját.*

Az As című spanyol sportnapilap a francia klub főrészvényesétől származó információkra hivatkozva számolt be arról, hogy a brazil játékmester az egyik elsődleges célpontja a frissen kinevezett Carlo Ancelotti vezetőedzőnek a téli átigazolási időszakban.
*Az újság arról is beszámol, hogy Kaká mellett egy másik brazil sztár, Pato is célkeresztben van.* 

*Mindkét futballista dolgozott az olasz mesterrel az AC Milannál, utóbbi jelenleg is ott játszik.*



*Az Inter is szeretné megszerezni Carlos Tevezt* 

*Az AC Milan mellett már az Internazionale is le akarja igazolni Carlos Tevezt, a Manchester City argentin labdarúgóját.*

Marco Branco, az Inter sportigazgatója, aki a napokban találkozott a szigetországi klub illetékeseivel, kijelentette, hogy akár a 25 millió eurós vételárat is kifizetik, hogy megszerezzék a válogatott csatárt. Ezzel a kék-feketék előnybe kerültek az AC Milannal szemben, mert Silvio Berlusconi klubja csak elővásárlási joggal, kölcsönbe venné a játékost.

Teveztől mindenképpen meg akar szabadulni a manchesteri egyesület, miután az argentin légiós a Bayern München elleni szeptember 27-i, 2-0-ra elveszített Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen állítólag nem volt hajlandó csereként pályára lépni. 

*Roberto Mancini vezetőedző az ominózus meccs után úgy fogalmazott: Tevez pályafutása a csapatnál véget ért.*



*Spanyol Király Kupa - Nehezen nyert a Real Madrid a Málaga ellen*
​*Vesztesnek tűnő helyzetből fordítva győzelmet aratott a Real Madrid a Málaga felett a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőinek első, kedd esti mérkőzésén.*

 A Málaga az első félidőben két góllal elhúzott, ám a királyi gárda a második félidőben magára talált, tíz perc alatt három találatot szerzett, így végül megnyerte a mérkőzést.

*Eredmények:*

*Real Madrid-FC Málaga 3-2 (0-2)*

*gól:* Sergio Sánchez (10.), Demichelis (29), illetve Sami Khedira (68.), Higuaín (70.) és Benzema (78.)



*Premier League - Magabiztos Manchester City*


*Az éllovas Manchester City 3-0-ra nyert a vendég Liverpool ellen az labdarúgó angol Premier League 20. fordulójának kedd esti mérkőzésén.*


*Premier League, 20. forduló:*

*Tottenham Hotspur-West Bromwich Albion 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Defoe (63.)

*Wigan Athletic-Sunderland 1-4 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*g:* Rodallega (62.), illetve Gardner (45.), McClean (55.), Sessegnon (73.), Vaughan (80.)

*Manchester City-FC Liverpool 3-0 (2-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*g:* Agüero (11.), Touré (33.), Milner (75., 11-esből)
piros lap: Barry (73., Manchester)


*Guardiola még nem döntött a barcelonai jövőjéről*​*Még nem döntött a jövőjéről Josep Guardiola, a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője.*

"Egyelőre nem hoztam meg a döntésemet, de amint megteszem, elsőként az elnöknek számolok be róla" - mondta a tréner, akinek irányítása alatt a lehetséges 15 trófeából 13-at megnyert az együttes.

*A 40 éves szakember 2008-ban ült le a katalán gárda kispadjára, szerződése pedig a mostani idény végén jár le.*

*Sandro Rosell klubelnök már decemberben kijelentette, hogy azt szeretné, ha Guardiola maradna. *

*Ahogy fogalmazott: az egyesület mindent megtett ezért, s most már a trénernek kell meghoznia a döntését.*​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 5)

*Eusebiót ismét kórházban ápolják*​ 
*Ismét kórházba szállították Eusebiót, a portugálok legendás futballistáját.*​ 
A 69 éves sportember nemrég kétoldali tüdőgyulladással feküdt egy lisszaboni klinikán, ahonnan múlt szombaton engedték haza. Most nyakfájdalmai miatt került vissza az intézménybe.​ 
A volt portugál gyarmaton, Mozambikban született Eusebio da Silva Ferreira az 1960-as évek portugál labdarúgásának legnagyobb sztárja volt mind a Benficában, mind a válogatottban.​ 
*A nemzeti csapatban lejátszott 64 mérkőzésén 41 gólt szerzett, 1965-ben pedig megkapta az Aranylabdát. A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) 1998-ban beválasztotta minden idők tíz legjobb játékosa közé.*​ 


*Megvan Buffon utóda!*
2012. 01. 05. 00.23​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Juventus megtalálta Gianlugi Buffon kapus utódát. A Juventus-szurkolók már azon siránkoznak, mi lesz a kedvencekkel, ha egyszer a kiváló kapus, Gianluigi Buffon végleg hátat fordít a futballpályának.*​ 
Nos, megnyugodhatnak a torinói drukkerek, hiszen a Juve-vezetés meglelte Buffon utódját. A Bresciával igen előrehaladott tárgyalások folynak Nicola Leali megvásárlásáról.
A nagyszerű, mindössze 18 éves kapuvédő egészen bámulatos bravúrokra képes, a lapos lövések hárítása és a beadások sem okoznak neki gondot.​ 
-* Azt nem tudom, a Juve végül megvesz-e, de számomra már az érdeklődésük is egy óriási dolog - mondta Nicola Leali.*​ 

*PSG: szenzációs ajánlatok*
2012. 01. 05. 04.12 <RIGHT>​ 
*Nem kis szenzáció, hogy a katari pénzből gazdálkodó francia Paris SG két brazil kiválóságot is megvásárolna.*​ 
Az AC Milan támadójáért, Alexandre Patóért 31.7 millió fontot, a Real Madridnak Kakáért 19.6 milliót kínálnak fel. Igaz, a Real Madrid mestere, José Mourinho kijelentette, januárban senkit sem adnak el, de azért ekkora pénz talán megmozgatja a spanyolok fantáziáját is.​ 
És ez is jelez valamit: a France Football nemrég interjút kért Kakától, és feltették neki a kérdést, legközelebb melyik párizsi szállodában találkoznak?​ 
- *Önök mehetnek párizsi szállóba, de ha velem akarnak beszélgetni, inkább jöjjenek Madridba! *​ 

*Spanyol Király Kupa - Magabiztosan nyert a Barcelona*​ 
*Magabiztos, négygólos győzelmet aratott a Barcelona az Osasuna csapata felett a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének szerda késő esti mérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmény, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*​ 
*Barcelona-Osasuna 4-0 (2-0)*​ 


*Premier League - Sorozatban másodszor kapott ki a Manchester United*​ 
*A címvédő Manchester United sorozatban másodszor szenvedett vereséget az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban: az idegenben eddig veretlen Vörös Ördögök a Newcastle United vendégeként kaptak ki a Premier League 20. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján.*​ 
A nap másik mérkőzésén a kiesés ellen küzdő Bolton Wanderers a magyar válogatott Bogdán Ádámmal a kapuban hátrányból fordítva győzött az Everton otthonában. Érdekesség, hogy az összecsapáson a kapus Tim Howard szerzett vezetést a hazaiaknak, miután a saját 16-osáról előrevágott labdája 25-30 méterre a Bolton kapujától felpattant, s az erős szél segítségével átszállt a védeni igyekvő Bogdánon. Howard ezzel a negyedik hálóőr, aki gólt szerzett a Premier League-ben, korábban a kapusok közül csak Peter Schmeichel, Brad Friedel és Paul Robinson volt eredményes.​ 

*Premier League, 20. forduló:*​ 
*Everton-Bolton Wanderers 1-2 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Howard (63.), illetve N,Gog (67.), Cahill (78.)​ 
*Newcastle United-Manchester United 3-0 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------------------*
*g:* Ba (33.), Cabaye (47.), Jones (90., öngól)​ 

*Dengue-lázat kapott Ronaldo*​ 
*Dengue-lázzal kezelik a brazil Ronaldót, az FC Barcelona és a Real Madrid tavaly visszavonult kétszeres aranylabdás futballistáját.*
*"Szerencsére már jobban vagyok" - állította a 35 esztendős volt válogatott labdarúgó.*​ 
A magas hőmérséklettel és esőkkel december végén beköszöntött brazil nyár kedvez a trópusi betegséget terjesztő Aedes aegypti szúnyogfaj terjedésének. A megbetegedés általában enyhe lefolyású, de bizonyos esetekben igen súlyos vérzéses láz alakulhat ki, mely kezelés nélkül végzetes is lehet.​ 
*A tizenöt góljával a világbajnokságok történetének legeredményesebb labdarúgója pályafutása során megfordult a Cruzeiróban, a PSV Eindhovenben, az FC Barcelonában, az Internazionaléban, a Real Madridban és az AC Milanban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Válogatott búcsú Gary Speed-től*
2012. 01. 06. 07.16

 <RIGHT> 






*Costa Rica ellen emlékeznek meg a walesiek az elhunyt Gary Speed-ről.*


A walesi szövetség ma úgy döntött, hogy február 20-án Wales-Costa Rica barátságos meccset rendeznek, és azzal emlékeznek meg a tavaly elhunyt szövetségi kapitányukról, Gary Speed-ről. 

Méltó búcsúnak ígérkezik ez az összecsapás, hiszen a tavaly novemberben öngyilkosságot elkövetett egykori walesi szövetségi kapitány éppen a közép-amerikai nemzeti együttes ellen debütált walesi nemzeti színekben 1990-ben.

*Erre az emlékező, kapitánybúcsúztató 90 percre február 20-án kerül sor Walesben.
*​*
*



*Hatott Mourinho fejmosása*
2012. 01. 06. 09.13 <RIGHT> 

*Gonzalo Higuaín szerint nagy lehetett volna a baj, ha José Mourinho nem teremti le őket...*

A Bernabéu-stadionban 0-2-ről állt talpra a Real Madrid a Málaga elleni Spanyol Kupa-találkozón. 
Gonzalo Higuaín, a fővárosiak argentin csatára elmondta, a meccs szünetében bizony kiadós fejmosásban részesültek. 

- Mourinho ugyan nem emelte fel a hangját, de tudatta, hogy gyökeresen mást kell játszani, különben bajba kerülünk. A mester szigorú volt, de a dörgedelem hatott, és nyertünk 3-2-re. Külön öröm, hogy én is lőttem egy gólt. 

A dél-amerikai játékos még nem beszél arról, hogy a málagai visszavágón elég lesz-e az egy gólos előnyük. 
- *Remélem, de az mindenképpen érdekfeszítő, hogy ha továbblépünk, akkor valószínűleg a Barcelonával játszunk a negyeddöntőben* - tette hozzá Higuaín. 



*Spanyol Király Kupa - Előnyben a Valencia* 

*A Valencia a brazil Jonas góljával 1-0-ra nyert a Sevilla ellen a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének csütörtök késő esti mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*

*Valencia-Sevilla 1-0 (1-0)*



*A PSG leszerződteti Patót, ha a Milan viszi Tevezt*

 
*Francia lapértesülés szerint a Paris Saint-Germain leigazolja a brazil Patót, amennyiben az AC Milan "elviszi" Carlos Tevezt, a Manchester City argentin labdarúgóját.*

A fővárosi klub katari tulajdonosainak ötven millió eurót kellene letenniük az asztalra, ha meg akarnák szerezni a milánóiaktól Patót. A 22 éves brazil futballistának csak két és fél év múlva jár le a szerződése.
A manőver egyelőre kérdéses, ám hozzáteszi, hogy a PSG-nek nem sürgős az ügy, hiszen az európai kupákban nem szerepel. A dolog júniusban lesz fontos, ha a gárda kiharcolja a BL-szereplés jogát.
Az AC Milan csak elővásárlási joggal, kölcsönbe venné Tevezt a Manchester Citytől.

*A PSG Pato mellett Kakát is szeretné megszerezni a Real Madridtól.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 7)

*Kizárt Lampard szerződtetése*
2012. 01. 07. 06.38​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Newcastle elleni 3-0-ás angol bajnoki vereség után maga Alex Ferguson edző is elképedt, és megállapította, hogy komoly a baj. *​ 

- Ennek okát javában keresem - mondta a skót mester. - Felmerült, hogy vásároljuk meg Frank Lampardot a Chelsea-től, hiszen éppen a középpályás sorunk van tele sérülttel. Lampard kapóra jönne, de gondoljanak bele, van annyi pénzünk, amennyiért a Chelsea eladná nekünk őt? Nincs!​ 

Ferguson biztos abban, hogy legutóbbi vereségük után a Chelsea is vérszemet kap.​ 

- *Már nemcsak a Manchester City-vel, de a londoni Kékekkel is meggyűlik a bajunk akkor, ha meg akarjuk védeni angol bajnoki címünket *- *tette hozzá Ferguson*.​ 

*Trézéguet hazatalált *
2012. 01. 07. 03.28​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az argentin River Plate együttesében futballozik tovább az egykori francia válogatott David Trézéguet.*​ 

Egykoron Argentínában született, de aztán a családjával Franciaországba költözött, és a futballt ott elkezdő Trézéguet az argentin River Platéhez írt alá.​ 

Az egykori francia válogatott csatár legutóbb az Egyesült Arab Emírségek-beli Baníyában szerepelt, ám sérülése miatt mindössze három bajnokin lépett pályára és egy árva gólt sem szerzett.​ 

- *Az arab futballban nem sikerül bizonyítani, de ezért nem csak én vagyok a hibás, mert arrafelé nem kedveltek engem* - *mondta Trézéguet.* - *Ezért jöttem a River Plate-hez, ahol újra szuper formában fogok futballozni. *​ 

*IFFHS - Guardiola a legjobb klubedző*​ 
*Josep Guardiola, a spanyol bajnok, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona vezetőedzője volt az elmúlt év legjobb klubtrénere a labdarúgás történetével és statisztikájával foglalkozó szervezet, az IFFHS szerint.*​ 
A katalán csapat edzője második alkalommal érdemelte ki az elismerést.​ 
A második helyen a Real Madridot irányító, 2010-es győztes José Mourinho végzett, míg a harmadik az angol bajnok és BL-döntős Manchester United vezetőedzője, Sir Alex Ferguson lett.​ 
*A vezetőedzők rangsora 2011-ben:*​ 
*1. Josep Guardiola (spanyol, FC Barcelona) 201 pont*
*2. José Mourinho (portugál, Real Madrid) 112*
*3. Sir Alex Ferguson (skót, Manchester United) 107*
*4. André Villas-Boas (portugál, Chelsea) 78*
*5. Roberto Mancini (olasz, Manchester City) 45*
*6. Muricy Ramalho (brazil, Santos) 20*
*7. Ivan Jovanovic (szerb, APOEL Nicosia) és Jorge Luis Sampaoli (argentin, Universidad de Chile) 11-11*
*9. Domingos José Paciencia (portugál, Sporting Lisboa), Jorge Daniel Fossati (uruguayi, Al-Szadd) és Jupp Heynckes (német, Bayern München) 10-10*​ 

*Henry két hónapra visszatér az Arsenalba*​ 
*Hivatalossá vált, hogy Thierry Henry két hónapra kölcsönjátékosként visszatér korábbi sikerei színhelyére, Londonba, az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Arsenalhoz.*​

A 34 éves támadó már jó ideje az Ágyúsokkal edz, ám a klubnak csak most sikerült megállapodnia a futballistát foglalkoztató amerikai New York Red Bullsszal a kölcsönvétel részleteiről.​ 

*Henry 1999 és 2007 között szerepelt az Arsenalban, ezen időszak alatt összesen 226 gólt szerzett, amivel a klub rekordere.*​ 
*"Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy értéke lesz a csapatnak a pályán és azon kívül is" - nyilatkozta Arsene Wenger vezetőedző.*​ 
*A világ- és Európa-bajnok futballista hétfőn, a Leeds United elleni FA Kupa-mérkőzésen mutatkozhat be régi-új csapatában.*​ 


*Serie A - A sereghajtóhoz látogat a veretlen Juventus a hétvégén*​ 
*A karácsonyi szünet után folytatódik az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság; a pontvadászat egyetlen veretlen csapata, a Juventus a sereghajtó Lecce vendégeként lép pályára.*​

A második helyen álló torinóiaknak - akikhez a hét közben érkezett az AS Romától a támadó Marco Borriello - illene begyűjteniük a három pontot.​ 
A címvédő és egyben listavezető AC Milan az Atalantához látogat. Az összecsapáson pályára lép többek között a Serie A két legeredményesebb támadója, a 12 találattal éllovas German Denis és a mögötte egygólos hátrányban lévő Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Kettejük teljesítménye meghatározó lehet a mérkőzés kimenetelére.​ 
A harmadik helyezett Udinese ezúttal a Cesenát fogadja, míg a feljövőben lévő Internazionale a Parmát látja vendégül.​ 
*Serie A, 17. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Siena-Lazio 18 ó*
*Internazionale-Parma 20:45*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Udinese-Cesena 12:30 ó*
*AS Roma-Chievo 15 ó*
*Atalanta-AC Milan 15*
*Bologna-Catania 15*
*Cagliari-Genoa 15*
*Lecce-Juventus 15*
*Novara-Fiorentina 15*
*Palermo-Napoli 20:45*​ 


*Primera División - Maradhat a különbség a Real Madrid és a Barca között a hétvégi forduló után*​ 
*A hétközi Király Kupa-mérkőzések után ezen a víkenden már bajnoki pontokért lépnek pályára a spanyol élvonal csapatai, így a Primera Divisiónban listavezető Real Madrid és a vele szemben hárompontos hátrányban levő címvédő FC Barcelona is.*​ 
A pontvadászat rövid téli szünetét követően a fővárosi gárda szombaton az újonc Granadát fogadja, s világra szóló meglepetést jelentene, ha akár egyetlen pontot is elhullajtana. Óvatosságra legfeljebb az intheti a blancókat, hogy a keddi kupatalálkozón odahaza is - 0-2-ről fordítva - csak fogcsikorgatva győztek a Málagával szemben 3-2-re.
A Barca a vasárnapi fordulózáró meccsen a városi rivális Espanyol otthonában játszik, s itt sem tűnik kétségesnek az összecsapás kimenetele, azzal együtt se, hogy Pep Guardiola elitalakulata vendégként az utolsó öt katalán háziderbi közül csupán kettőt nyert meg. Éppen a Real pontelőnye miatt ezúttal még kicsit sem botolhat a gárda, amely amúgy a szerdai kupameccsen könnyed játékkal, sima 4-0-ával küldte haza az Osasunát.
"Az Espanyol évek óta jól teszi a dolgát, úgyhogy a magam részéről egyáltalán nem számítok egyszerű mérkőzésre" - óvatoskodott a szokásos visszafogottsággal nyilatkozó Guardiola.
A tabellán harmadik FC Valencia az ebben az idényben meglepően gyenge, s kitartóan az alsóházban tanyázó Villarrealhoz látogat, míg az első osztály egyetlen magyarjának, Pintér Ádámnak a csapata, a sereghajtó Zaragoza az utolsó előtti Racing Santander vendégeként próbál javítani jelenleg bukással, vagyis kieséssel fenyegető bizonyítványán.​ 
*Primera División, 18. forduló:*
*szombat:*
--------
*Levante-Real Mallorca 18 ó*
*Racing Santander-Real Zaragoza 18*
*Real Sociedad-Osasuna 18*
*Real Madrid-Granada 20*
*Málaga-Atlético Madrid 22*​ 
*vasárnap:*
--------
*Rayo Vallecano-Sevilla 12 ó*
*Getafe-Athletic Bilbao 16*
*Villarreal-Valencia 18*
*Real Betis-Sporting Gijón 19:45*
*Espanyol-Barcelona 21:30*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

*Messi: Sose voltam lázas*
2012. 01. 08. 04.07

 <RIGHT> 






*Csak csereként nevezték Lionel Messit az Osasuna elleni Spanyol Kupa-találkozóra. Ezt a katalánok edzője, Pep Guardiola azzal indokolta, magyarázta, hogy az argentin játékos influenzás, márpedig lázzal nem engedi őt pályára lépni. *


Amikor utóbb arról faggatták Messit, milyen érzés volt mégis lázasan futballozni, elvégre csereként azért gyepre lépett, harsány hahotára fakadt.


- *Nem vagyok influenzás, az életben nem is voltam lázas, mindössze egy kisebb rosszulléttel küszködtem, de egy szóval sem mondtam Guardiolának azt, hogy nem játszom* - *árulta el Messi.*


*Henry gólokat ígér *
2012. 01. 08. 02.50

 <RIGHT> 






*Óriási erősítést jelenthet Thierry Henry az Arsenal számára kölcsönjátékosként is.*


Két hónapra kölcsönjátékosként az Arsenalhoz írt alá Thierry Henry. A fővárosi angol együttes ebből aztán igazán profitálhat, hiszen az amúgy a New York Red Bulls kötelékében szereplő francia csatár mestere a gólszerzésnek.


- *Nem vagyok hős, sem megváltó, csak azért írtam alá az Ágyúsokhoz, hogy segítsek* *- nyilatkozta Henry.* - *Tény, amikor annak idején távoztam az Arsenaltól, azt ígértem, hogy soha többé nem futballozok Európában, de egykori szeretett angol klubommal kivételt tettem. És persze gólokat ígérek.*


*Henry korábban 369 tétmérkőzésen húzott Arsenal-szerelést, 226 gólt lőtt, és most nyolc angol bajnokin igyekszik minél többször eredményes lenni kölcsönadási szerződése idején.*



*Villa helyére senkit sem vásárol a Barca*

*Josep Guardiola vezetőedző azt mondta, hogy senkit sem vásárol az FC Barcelona a januári átigazolási időszakban a sérült David Villa helyettesítésére.*

*"Nem megyünk a téli futballpiacra"* - *fogalmazott a katalán elitalakulat mestere szombati nyilatkozatában.*

A 30 éves Villa, a Barca és a spanyol válogatott világ- és Európa-bajnok erőssége Japánban, a decemberi klubvilágbajnokságon az al-Szadd elleni elődöntőben sípcsontját törte, amikor az első félidő hajrájában a labdáért küzdött két katari védővel. Csapata később nem csupán az elődöntőt, de a brazil Santos elleni finálét is magabiztosan nyerte, így elhódította a trófeát.

*Az orvosok szerint négy-öt hónap alatt épülhet fel a támadó, aki azt reméli, hogy a május 19-én esedékes Bajnokok Ligája-döntőn már játékra kész lesz, s így biztosan részt vehet a június 8-án kezdődő Európa-bajnokságon.*


*Primera División - Nem bírt az Atlético Madrid a Málagával*


*Nem tudott a győzelemre esélyesebb Atlético Madrid a Málaga fölé kerekedni a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának szombati játéknapján: a két csapat gól nélküli döntetlen után vonult le a pályáról.*

*Primera División, 18. forduló:*

*Málaga-Atlético Madrid 0-0 (0-0)*


*Serie A - Sima győzelemmel kezdte az új évet az Inter*
​*Az Internazionale a vendég Parma felett aratott ötgólos győzelemmel kezdte a 2012-es esztendőt az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Serie A, 17. forduló:*

*Internazionale-Parma 5-0 (3-0)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Milito (13., 41.), Motta (18.), Pazzini (56.), Faraoni (79.)



*Primera División - Könnyedén győzött a Real Madrid*

*A listavezető Real Madrid nagyon könnyedén, 5-1-re legyőzte a vendég Granadát a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 18. forduló:*

*Real Madrid-Granada 5-1 (2-1)*
-----------------------------
*gól:* Benzema (20., 50.), Ramos (34.), Higuain (47.), Ronaldo (89.), illetve Rico (22.)



*FA Kupa 3. forduló erdemények* 

*A Bolton Wanderers 2-2-es döntetlent ért el a negyedosztályú Macclesfield Town vendégeként, így újrajátszásra kényszerül az FA Kupában. A magyar válogatott kapus, Bogdán Ádám végigvédte a szombati, harmadik fordulós találkozót.*

A Buzsáky Ákost a 77. perctől csereként foglalkoztató Queens Park Rangers szintén újrajátszásra kényszerül, miután 1-1-es döntetlent játszott idegenben a Milton Keynes Dons gárdájával.
A magyar érdekeltségű csapatok csatáján a West Bromwich Albion 4-2-re legyőzte a vendég Cardiff Cityt. A hazaiak sérülés miatt nélkülözték Gera Zoltánt, míg Fülöp Márton a kispadon kapott helyet, a másodosztályú gárdában pedig Gyepes Gábor szintén a kispadról figyelte a meccset.
A játéknap legnagyobb meglepetését az okozta, hogy a negyedosztályú Swindon Town 2-1-re legyőzte, s ezzel kiejtette a Premier League-ben szereplő Wigan Athletic együttesét.


*FA Kupa, 3. forduló (az élvonalbeli csapatok eredményei):*

*Birmingham City (II. osztályú)-Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-0*
*Barnsley (II.)-Swansea City 2-4*
*Everton-Tamworth (amatőr) 5-0*
*Fulham-Charlton Athletic (III.) 4-0*
*Gillingham (IV.)-Stoke City 1-3*
*Macclesfield Town (IV.)-Bolton Wanderers 2-2*
*Milton Keynes Dons (III.)-Queens Park Rangers 1-1*
*Newcastle United-Blackburn Rovers 2-1*
*Norwich City-Burnley (II.) 4-1*
*Swindon Town (IV.)-Wigan Athletic 2-1*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Cheltenham Town (IV.) 3-0*
*West Bromwich Albion-Cardiff City (II.) 4-2*



*Jelentősen csökkentették Eto,o eltiltását*

*Tizenöt mérkőzés helyett csak nyolc hónapot, azaz mindössze négy meccset kell kihagynia Samuel Eto,ónak, az orosz Anzsi Mahacskala kameruni labdarúgójának, akit azért büntettek meg hazájában, mert november 15-én társaival együtt nem állt a nemzeti együttes rendelkezésére az Algéria elleni, végül elmaradt barátságos találkozón.*

A helyi futballszövetség hosszú ülést követően hozta meg szombaton az enyhítő ítéletet, amelyet a hírek szerint a köztársasági elnök, Paul Biya kezdeményezett.
A kameruniak előbb "belső adminisztrációs problémára" hivatkozva mondták le az algíri találkozót, később viszont kiderült, hogy az Eto,o vezette játékosok sztrájkja miatt nem tudott elutazni a küldöttség. A futballisták állítólag azért tagadták meg a fellépést, mert a Marokkóban megnyert négyes tornáért nem kapták meg a plusz járandóságukat, amely fejenként 30 ezer dollár lett volna. A szövetség viszont azt közölte, hogy a játékosok hozzájutottak a bérükhöz, igaz, az edzőtáborozásért járó hagyományos bónuszt nem utalták el nekik.

*A csapatkapitány Eto,o helyettese, Enoh Eyong büntetését is csökkentették szombaton, így neki mindössze egy meccset kell kihagynia.*

*Az Internazionaléban házi gólkirály Eto,o tavaly augusztusban, 27 millió euróért szerződött Milánóból Dzsudzsák Balázs klubjához, az Anzsi Mahacskalához.*


​
​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 9)

*Casillas visszaszólt Mourinhónak*
2012. 01. 09. 04.17

 <RIGHT> 






*Ritkán fordul elő, hogy Iker Casillas felemeli a hangját, de ez most megesett.*


Casillas megvédte a csapatot...A Real Madrid kapusa udvarias ember, Iker Casillas most mégis vitázott egyet az edzőjével, José Mourinhóval. A mester ugyanis a Málaga elleni gyenge kupaformát azzal magyarázta, hogy a játékosai túlságosan "rápihentek" a karácsonyi szünetben.

- *Mourinhónak is tudnia kell, hogy három sorozatban igyekszünk helyt állni, ezért ránk fér a pihenés is *- reagált erre Casillas. - 
*Értem én, hogy az edzőnk minél jobb eredményt akar, de mi sem vagyunk gépek, olykor el kell feledni a futballt is.*


*Az UEFA technikai igazgatója szerint marad a Barcelona-dominancia *
2012. 01. 09. 03.13

 <RIGHT> 






*Egyelőre nem látni és semmi jel nem utal arra, hogy hamarosan megszakadna a Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának dominanciája - legalábbis így vélekedik Andy Roxburgh, az európai szövetség (UEFA) technikai igazgatója, aki a magyar edzőknek tart két napon át előadásokat a telki edzőcentrumban az MLSZ szakmai napok keretében.*


"Nem látni a Barca-uralom végét" - mondta sajtótájékoztatóján a skót szakember, aki vasárnap délelőtt éppen A Barcelona védjegye címmel tartott előadást. "Nemcsak a szervezettségük vagy a kiválóan működő akadémiájuk mondatja ezt velem, hanem az az alázat is, amellyel minden alkalommal pályára lépnek. Ilyen kirívóan sikeres időszak után a játékosok elkényelmesedése a legnagyobb veszély, de ennek a nyomát sem lehet felfedezni."

A korábbi skót szövetségi kapitány úgy vélte, Josep Guardiola kinevezése meglepetés volt, ugyanakkor azért bizonyult tökéletes választásnak, mert része volt a klubnak, végigjárta a "szamárlétrát" játékosként egészen a csapatkapitányságig, majd később edzőként is ezt tette.

*"Messi fantasztikus és megérdemelné ismét az Aranylabdát, de jó lenne, ha egyszer Xavit is elismernék ezzel a díjjal, akár most, akár később. Ő az igazi fazonszabásza és szíve a Barcelonának. Messi ugyanakkor jobban előtérben van a szerzett gólok miatt"* *- mondta Roxburgh.

*A 68 éves sportvezető felidézte azokat az éveket, amikor Alex Fergusonnal, a Manchester United vezetőedzőjével csatártársak voltak a Falkirk együttesében:

"Éppen három hete találkoztam vele, és négy órát sztoriztunk. Kiváló befejező csatár volt, és már akkor megvolt benne a vezető szerep, látszott rajta, ezt képes lesz folytatni a pálya szélén is. Hihetetlen, hogy 25 évet eltöltött egy csapatnál, egészen egyedülálló. Nagyon nehéz eldönteni, ki minden idők legjobbja bármiben is, de mint edző, ő biztosan a legnagyobbak között van."

Roxburgh a magyar futballal kapcsolatban megemlítette, hogy 1960-ban a glasgow-i BEK-döntőn látta játszani Puskás Ferencet, aki azon a finálén négy góllal segítette győzelemre a Real Madridot, és egyik nagy büszkeségének nevezte, hogy 1996-ban meginterjúvolta Puskást számos edzőkolléga előtt. Ezenkívül megemlékezett arra az 1987-es barátságos meccsről, amelyet szövetségi kapitányként vívott meg sikeresen a magyarok ellen, még azt is pontosan tudta, hogy a 2-0-ás mérkőzésen mindkét gólt Ally McCoist szerezte, aki jelenleg a Glasgow Rangers szakmai munkáját irányítja.

*"A magyar válogatott jól teljesített az előző selejtezősorozatban, de éppen ezért magasabbak lesznek vele szemben az elvárások, hiába került nagyon nehéz kvalifikációs csoportba"* - *mondta a nemzeti együttesről Roxburgh.*

A technikai igazgatói posztot 1994 óta betöltő szakember előadásában a Barcelona stílusán kívül - amelyről úgy vélekedett, hogy utánozni nem lehet, de tanulni kell belőle - kitért olyan trendekre, hogy a Bajnokok Ligájában a csapatok 75 százaléka két szűrő középpályással, 85 százaléka pedig egyetlen klasszikus, befejező csatárral áll fel, s az utóbbiak szerepe is megváltozott, mert góllövés helyett most már inkább az előkészítés a feladatuk. Arról is említést tett, hogy a pontrúgások jelentősége csökken, ugyanis korábban a gólok egyharmada esett rögzített szituációból, most pedig éppen a negyede.

*Mezey György edzőképzési igazgató elégedetten értékelte, hogy jó barátja Magyarországra jött segíteni a meghívására, mert mint mondta, kétféle edző létezik:* *akik a pálya szélén vannak, és akik az edzőket edzik. Szerinte ez utóbbi kategóriában egyetlen világklasszis van, mégpedig Roxburgh.*


*Pekerman a kolumbiaiak új szövetségi kapitánya *
2012. 01. 09. 02.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Több mint három hét tárgyalássorozata után végleges, hogy José Pekerman dolgozik a jövőben kolumbiai szövetségi kapitányként. *


Az argentin Pekerman kemény fába vágja a fejszéjét...A 2006-os németországi vb-n még hazája, Argentína nemzeti tizenegyének dirigált José Pekerman, de a jövő héttől már Kolumbiában lesz kapitány. A múltban főként utánpótlásvonalon remekelt szakember az Egyesült Államokban, Miami-ben egyezett meg a részletekről a kolumbiai vezetőkkel.


-* Nemes kihívás ez számomra - nyilatkozta José Pekerman.* - *A cél az, hogy Kolumbia ott legyen a 2014-es brazíliai vb-döntőben. S az sem mellékes, hogy újra dolgozhatok, hiszen 2009-ben elbocsátottak, és azóta csak munka után jártam...*


*Az Ajax érdekes javaslata *
2012. 01. 09. 00.02

 <RIGHT> 






*Nézőtéri rendbontás miatt félbeszakadt egy holland kupameccs, és az újrajátszás előtt az Ajax rendhagyó ötlettel állt elő.*


Az ominózus találkozón egy drukker a pályára rohant, és megtámadta az AZ Alkmaar kapusát, emiatt aztán idő előtt véget ért az Ajax Holland Kupa-találkozója. Persze a meccset újrajátsszák, de erről a férfiakat kizáratná az Ajax. Az amszterdami klub vezetői azt javasolják, hogy a január 19-i kupamérkőzésre csak nőket és gyermekeket engedjenek be a stadionba. 

Még nem tudni, hogy a szövetség vezetői elfogadják-e ezt a javaslatot. 
*A helyzet viszont azért érdekes, mert ugyanez a két csapat január 22-én holland bajnoki találkozón néz farkasszemet egymással, és arra a találkozóra már a férfiak is jegyet válthatnak.*


*Ballack Kínában?*
2012. 01. 09. 07.24

 <RIGHT> 






*Úgy tűnik, hogy Michael Ballack végleg lelép a német futball porondjáról.*



Ennyi volt... Ballack búcsút int a BundesligánakVéglegesnek vehető, hogy nyárig ugyan még a Bayer Leverkusenben futballozik a német labdarúgás ikonikus egyénisége, Michael Ballack, de jelezte, hogy ősztől már másutt kergeti a labdát.


*- Michael tudatta velem, hogy 2012 nyarától már nem velünk lesz *- nyilatkozta Wolfgang Holzhauser, a Bayer egyik vezetője. - 

*A döntését megértettük, hiszen úgy indokolt, hogy 35 évesen már túl erős neki a Bundesliga irama, ezért vagy az Egyesült Államokba ír alá új szerződést vagy még valószínűbb, hogy a kínai profi ligában szerepel majd.*



*FA Kupa - A United legyőzte a címvédő Cityt a manchesteri derbin*








*A Manchester United fantasztikus mérkőzésen 3-2-re nyert a címvédő, városi rivális Manchester City vendégeként az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa 3. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*


A City kezdte jobban az összecsapást, ennek ellenére a United az első támadásából vezetést szerzett: Valencia jobb oldali beadását a középen érkező Rooney látványos mozdulattal fejelte a kapuba úgy, hogy a labda a felső lécről vágódott a hálóba. Két perccel később ráadásul emberhátrányba került a hazai alakulat, mivel a páros lábbal becsúszó Kompanyt a vele szemben rendkívül szigorú Foy játékvezető kiállította. Sir Alex Ferguson együttese - amely a két csapat bajnoki randevúján hazai környezetben 6-1-es vereséget szenvedett - ki is használta a létszámfölényt, és Welbeck nagyszerű kapásgóljával, majd Rooney találatával (a válogatott támadó kihagyta a büntetőt, de a kipattanót a hálóba fejelte) három gólos előnnyel mehetett a szünetre.

A fordulást követően Kolarov szabadrúgásgóljával szépített Roberto Mancini csapata. Az 59. percben csereként pályára lépett Paul Scholes is: az MU 37 éves középpályása - aki az előző szezon végén jelentette be visszavonulását - a sok sérült miatt döntött úgy, hogy az idény végéig visszatér. Nem sokkal később Agüero talált a hálóba - előzőleg éppen Scholes adta el a labdát -, így egy gólra feljött a City. A hajrában nagy erőket mozgósított a házigazda az egyenlítés érdekében, de az eredmény már nem változott.


*FA Kupa, 3. forduló eredményei:*

*Manchester City-Manchester United 2-3*



*Primera División - csak döntetlenre futotta a Barcának* 


*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján:*

*Espanyol-Barcelona 1-1 (0-1)*


*Serie A - Könnyedén győzött a Napoli* 

*A Napoli könnyedén győzött a Palermo otthonában az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén. *

*Serie A, 17. forduló:*

*Palermo-Napoli 1-3 (0-1)*


*Primera División - Betis-siker*​*A Real Betis hazai környezetben nyert a Sporting Gijón ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 18. forduló:*

*Real Betis-Sporting Gijón 2-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Santa Cruz (23.), Molina (90.)
*kiállítva:* Lora (44., Sporting Gijón), Carmelo (93., Sporting Gijón)


*Primera División - Két gólos hátrányból mentett pontot a Valencia*

*A Valencia a 18. percben már kétgólos hátrányban volt, mégis döntetlenre végzett a Villarreal vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 18. forduló:*

*Villarreal-Valencia 2-2 (2-1)*
------------------------------
*gól:* Ruben (14.), Gonzalo (18.), illetve Feghouli (41.), Aduriz (87.)


*FA Kupa - A Liverpoollal találkozik az MU* 

*A Manchester United az ősi rivális FC Liverpoollal találkozik az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa 4. fordulójában.*

A szövetségben vasárnap, még az összes harmadik körös találkozó lejátszása előtt készítették el a párosításokat.
Sir Alex Ferguson együttese a városi rivális, címvédő Manchester Cityt búcsúztatta a 3. fordulóban.

*FA Kupa, 4. forduló (a legjobb 16 közé jutásért, az élvonalbeli csapatok párosításai):*

*Brighton & Hove Albion (II.)/Wrexham (amatőr)-Newcastle United*
*Sunderland-Middlesbrough (II.)*
*Milton Keynes Dons (III.)/Queens Park Rangers-Chelsea*
*West Bromwich Albion-Norwich City*
*Arsenal/Leeds United-Aston Villa*
*Watford (II.)-Tottenham Hotspur*
*FC Liverpool-Manchester United*
*Derby County (II.)-Stoke City*
*Everton-Fulham*
*Macclesfield Town (IV.)/Bolton Wanderers-Swansea City*
*Sheffield United (III.)-Birmingham City (II.)/Wolverhampton Wanderers*


*FA Kupa - Továbbjutott a Chelsea* 

*A Chelsea magabiztosan nyert, és jutott tovább a Portsmouth ellen az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa 3. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

*FA Kupa, 3. forduló eredményei:*

*Chelsea-Portsmouth (II. osztályú) 4-0*


*Serie A - Győzött a Milan és a Juventus*


*A címvédő, listavezető AC Milan Zlatan Ibrahimovic, valamint Kevin-Prince Boateng góljával nyert az Atalanta vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 17. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

*Győzött a második helyen álló Juventus is, a torinóiak Alessandro Matri találatával hozták el a három pontot a sereghajtó Lecce otthonából.*


*Serie A, 17. forduló:*
*AS Roma-Chievo 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* Totti (34., 78., mindkettőt 11-esből)

*Atalanta-AC Milan 0-2 (0-1)*
*---------------------------*
*g:* Ibrahimovic (22., 11-esből), Boateng (82.)

*Bologna-Catania 2-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------*
*g:* Cherubin (50.), Di Vaio (90.)
*kiállítva:* Biagianti (78., Catania)

*Cagliari-Genoa 3-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*g:* Larrivey (13., 11-esből), Ibarbo (56.), Granqvist (72., öngól)
*kiállítva:* Moretti (66., Genoa)

*Lecce-Juventus 0-1 (0-1)*
*------------------------*
*g:* Matri (27.)

*Novara-Fiorentina 0-3 (0-2)*
*---------------------------*
*g:* Jovetic (20., 49., az elsőt 11-esből),Montolivo (42.)



*Csalással vehette meg az élvonalba-jutást a Karlovac* 

*Horvát lapértesülés szerint a Karlovac pénzért, prostituáltak segítségével és luxusvacsorákkal került fel a labdarúgó élvonalba.*

A Jutarnji list című napilap úgy tudja, hogy Neven Sprajcer klubigazgató mozgatta a szálakat és jelentős összegeket juttatott Zeljko Siric játékvezetőnek azért, hogy "jobb elbírálásban" részesítsék a csapatot.

A botrány decemberben robbant ki, azóta Sprajcert, Siricet és Stjepan Dedovicot, a játékvezetői bizottság elnökét is rács mögé került.

*A Karlovac jelenleg a 15., utolsó előtti helyet foglalja el a 16 csapatos horvát pontvadászatban.*​
​​*
​**​**​*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

*FIFA-gála - Ismét Messié a FIFA-Aranylabda, Neymaré a Puskás-díj *


*Lionel Messi, az FC Barcelona argentin válogatott futballistája nyerte el a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA), valamint a France Football magazin által közösen odaítélt FIFA-Aranylabda díjat, amelyet hétfőn adtak át a FIFA zürichi éves gáláján.*

A legszebb gólért járó Puskás-díj a brazil Neymaré lett.
A sorozatban harmadszor első Messi a szavazatok 47,88 százalékát bezsebelve az ősi rivális Real Madridot erősítő portugál Crisitano Ronaldót (21,6 százalék), illetve klubtársát, a spanyol Xavit (9,23 százalék) előzte meg.

*"Nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy zsinórban harmadszor is én nyertem.* - *mondta Messi, aki a már visszavonult brazil Ronaldótól vette át a díjat.* - *Szeretném megosztani ezt az elismerést azokkal az emberekkel, akik segítettek nekem, a csapattársaimmal, köztük Xavival és az edzőmmel."*
A nőknél megszakadt a brazil Marta öt éven át tartó egyeduralma, ugyanis - habár ezúttal is ott volt a jelöltek között - a győztes a világbajnok japán válogatott csapatkapitánya, Szava Homare lett.

A harmadik alkalommal kiírt *Puskás-díjat, azaz az év legszebb góljáért járó elismerést Neymar, a brazil Santos válogatott támadója érdemelte ki. *A 19 esztendős csatár 2011. július 27-én, a Flamengo elleni rangadón a félpályáról indult, majd egy kényszerítő után visszakapta a labdát, ezt követően pedig egy elképesztő megkerülős csellel rázta le magáról védőjét, és pörgetett a hálóba.
A díjat tavaly a török válogatott Hamit Altintop, két éve pedig - első alkalommal - Cristiano Ronaldo kapta.

*Az év edzője címet* *Josep Guardiola érdemelte ki, ő az FC Barcelonával Bajnokok Ligáját és spanyol bajnokságot, legutóbb pedig klubvilágbajnokságot nyert.* A szakember José Mourinhót (Real Madrid) és Sir Alex Fergusont (Manchester United) előzte meg a voksoláson.

A labdarúgókat képviselő érdekvédelmi szervezet *(FIFPro)* által megválasztott *álomcsapatba *mindössze három együttesből kerültek be játékosok: a BL-győztes, spanyol bajnok* FC Barcelona öt, a Real Madrid négy, a Manchester United pedig két futballistát adott a gárdába.*

*A FIFA elnöki díjat Sir Alex Ferguson, a Manchester United vezetőedzője vehette át.*

*A nők edzői között* *Szaszaki Norio, a németországi világbajnokságon hatalmas meglepetésre diadalmaskodó japán válogatott szövetségi kapitánya nyert.*

*A FIFA Fair Play-díjat a Japán Labdarúgó Szövetség kapta meg.*

A hétfői, zürichi díjátadó gálán jelen volt Csányi Sándor, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) elnöke is.


*Az év csapata:*
*Iker Casillas (spanyol, Real Madrid) - Dani Alves (brazil, FC Barcelona), Gerard Piqué (spanyol, FC Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (spanyol, Real Madrid), Nemanja Vidic (szerb, Manchester United), Andrés Iniesta (spanyol, FC Barcelona), Xabi Alonso (spanyol, Real Madrid), Xavi (spanyol, FC Barcelona) - Lionel Messi (argentin, FC Barcelona), Cristiano Ronaldo (portugál, Real Madrid), Wayne Rooney (angol, Manchester United)*



*Maradona és Leonardo pengeváltása*

*Maradona élesen kritizálta Leonardót, a Paris Saint-Germain tavaly nyáron kinevezett sportigazgatóját, az egykori kiváló labdarúgót.*

*"Nem értem Leonardót. Már akkor sem értettem, amikor a Milantól az Interhez ment és azt sem tudom, mit csinál most a PSG-nél"* - nyilatkozta egy francia tv-csatornának minden idők egyik legkiválóbb futballistája, az argentin válogatott volt kapitánya. "Azt szoktam vele kapcsolatban kérdezni magamtól: ki is ez a Leonardo valójában, játékos, edző, vagy csak egyszerűen petróleumügynök?"

*Leonardo sem maradt adós a válasszal:*
*"Maradona, minden idők második, bocsánat harmadik legjobb játékosa Pelé és Messi mögött"* - nyilatkozta. *"Örülök, hogy a PSG-ről beszélt. Minél többet beszél, annál jobb..."*



*Ferguson szerint a Barcelona nyeri a BL-t*
​*Sir Alex Ferguson, a Manchester United vezetőedzője szerint az FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapata megvédi címét a Bajnokok Ligájában.*

*"Senkit sem látok, aki elvehetné tőlük a trófeát" -* nyilatkozta a 70 éves szakember a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) zürichi gálájának hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján a katalánokat irányító Josep Guardiola társaságában. Mindkét szakembert jelölték az Év edzője címre.

*"Lionel Messivel ez a Barcelona egy rendkívüli csapat" -* tette hozzá Ferguson, akit arról is faggattak az újságírók, hogy Guardiola helyében maradna e a gránátvörös-kékeknél: *"Ha én lennék az ő pozíciójában, biztosan maradnék."*

*A Barcelona 2009-ben és tavaly is a Manchester Unitedet győzte le a BL döntőjében.*​​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 10)

Kár hogy idén is Messi kapta az aranylabdát. Szívem szerint Xavinak adtam volna. Nem baj majd legközelebb.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)

*Négyest rúgott a Bayern *
2012. 01. 11. 04.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Már az első félidőben elintézte India válogatottját a Bayern München, s végül 4-0-ra nyert.*


Emlékezetes teljesítményt nyújtott a Bayern München kedden Delhiben, Jupp Heynckes edző csapata 4-0-ra verte India válogatottját. 


E találkozóval fejezte be aktív válogatott pályafutását Bhaichung Bhutia indiai labdarúgó, és persze közelről nézte ő is társaival egyetemben, amint Mario Gomez (14., 29. perc), Thomas Müller (38.) és Bastian Schweinsteiger (43.) révén szép találatokat gyárt, összességében ficánkol az európai együttes az első játékrészben. 
Fordulás után visszavett a lendületből a bajor együttes, így Bhutia is helyzetbe került, ám azzal nem élt. 


- *Öröm, hogy egy ilyen barátságos futballnemzetnél vendégeskedhettünk - nyilatkozta Philipp Lahm, a Bayern védője. - Az utolsó egy percben az indiai nézők vastapssal búcsúztattak bennünket. Hát, ez hihetetlen! *


*- **Életem legcsodásabb élménye marad ez a 90 perc, noha kikaptunk -* jegyezte meg Bhutia.



*Ballack hajlandó a békülésre *
2012. 01. 11. 00.17

 <RIGHT> 






*A kilencvennyolcszoros válogatottat *
*és kapitányt Michael Ballackot nem búcsúztatták méltóképpen a válogatottból.*


Löw szövetségi kapitány és Ballack között jó ideig igen feszült volt a hangulat. Nem régen azonban Löw úgy nyilatkozott, hogy szeretné rendezni a kettejük kapcsolatát.


Most a DFV jövendő elnöke Wolfgang Niersbach ajánlotta Ballacknak, hogy békés keretek között beszéljék meg az ügyet, de a válogatott azonban nem rendez számára búcsúmérkőzést.

* A Leverkusen sportfőnöke Rudi Völler örül a két fél közeledésének és a klub is megpróbál segíteni abban, hogy Ballackot méltóképpen búcsúztassák.*


*Puyol szerint Xavi csak Messi miatt nem kapott még Aranylabdát*

*Carles Puyol, a spanyol bajnok és Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapatának kapitánya szerint Xavi csak azért nem kapta még meg az Aranylabdát, mert Lionel Messi is a katalán együttesben futballozik.*

A 33 esztendős világ- és Európa-bajnok védő mindezt azután nyilatkozta, hogy az argentin támadó hétfőn sorozatban harmadszor vehette át az elismerést a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó 
Szövetség (FIFA) éves, zürichi gáláján.

*"Ha Messi nem lenne itt, biztos, hogy Xavi már legalább egyszeres aranylabdás lenne"* - fogalmazott Puyol.

A hétfőn átadott díjra, a FIFA-Aranylabdára Messi és Xavi mellett a Real Madrid portugál válogatott sztárját, Cristiano Ronaldót jelölték.


*Spanyol Király Kupa - Továbbjutott a Real Madrid, a Mallorca és a Mirandes* 

*A spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének visszavágóján:*

*Racing Santander-Mirandés 1-1 (az első mérkőzésen: 0-2)*

*továbbjutott: a Mirandes, 3-1 összesítéssel*

*Málaga-Real Madrid 0-1 (2-3)*

*továbbjutott: a Real Madrid, 4-2-es összesítéssel*

*A spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjének visszavágóján:*

*Mallorca-Real Sociedad 6-1 (4-1)*

*továbbjutott: a Mallorca, 6-3-as összesítéssel*



*Négy meccsre eltiltották Kompanyt*

*Négy mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott kedden Vincent Kompany, a Manchester City labdarúgócsapatának kapitánya, aki a vasárnapi, Manchester United elleni FA Kupa-találkozón a kiállítás sorsára jutott.*

A szigetországi szövetség, az FA közlése szerint a büntetés azonnali hatállyal életbe lép, miután a klub fellebbezését máris elutasították.
A belga válogatott hátvéd, Kompany a derbi 12. percében páros lábbal becsúszva próbálta szerelni Nanit, s ezért piros lapot kapott. A büntetés indoklása szerint ezért a tettéért három meccses eltiltás járt volna, de mivel visszaeső, eggyel megtoldották a mérkőzések számát.

*A vasárnapi, 3. fordulós találkozót az MU nyerte 3-2-re, a City címvédőként búcsúzott.*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 12)

*Azerbajdzsán ellen kezd az NB II válogatott*
2012. 01. 12. 02.50

 <RIGHT> 






*Az azeriek U21-es csapata lesz az első ellenfél a törökországi túrán.*


A korábbi terveknek megfelelően január 20-29. között Dárdai Pál szakmai vezetésével Törökországban edzőtáborozik az NB II válogatott. A másodosztály legjobbjaiból álló együttes január 23-án Azerbajdzsán U21-es válogatottja ellen lép pályára, majd az edzések mellett további két mérkőzést játszik le.


*A túrára utazó keret:*


*Szántai Levente (Mezőkövesd)*
*Somodi Bence (Videoton)*
*Oláh Gergő (Debrecen)*
*Preklet Csaba (Eger)*
*Kornis Attila (REAC)*
*Zámbó Bence (Győr)*
*Makra Zsolt (Békéscsaba)*
*Czár Richárd (Kispest)*
*Fazekas Géza (BKV)*
*Kenderes Zoltán (Cegléd)*
*Domokos Bálint (Baja)*
*Kónya Márk (Balmazújváros)*
*Sós Márkó (REAC)*
*Petneházi Márk (Orosháza)*
*Szekér Dávid (Tatabánya)*
*Mundi Roland (Szolnok)*
*Bene Attila (Kazincbarcika)*
*Rácz Ferenc (Kozármisleny)*
*Szepessy Róbert (Szolnok)*
*Varga Tamás (Győr)*
*Máté János (Videoton)*


*Véget érhet George Menougong pályafutása*
2012. 01. 12. 05.56 

 <RIGHT> 






*Hétfőn kellett jelentkezniük a Diósgyőr idegenlégiósainak edzésre, köztük ott volt Menougong is, azonban kedden délután már nem tréningezett együtt a társakkal.*


A kameruni támadó orvosi tiltás miatt kényszerült távol maradni a foglalkozástól. Az Észak-Magyarország információi szerint egy szívbetegségről van szó. Dr. Forgács Alfréd a miskolci csapat orvosa a következőt nyilatkozta a boon.hu-nak:


„Egy állásfoglalást várunk abból a budapesti kórházból, ahol George Menougong szív MRI vizsgálaton vett részt. A lelet mér megvan, és most bizottság fog határozni arról, hogy a csatár folytathatja-e sportpályafutását. Már megküldtük nekik George Menuogong terheléses vizsgálatának eredményeit, de amíg nincs döntés, addig eltiltottuk az edzések látogatása alól. Sajnos, a labdarúgónak a közelmúltban volt egy olyan megbetegedése, ami összefüggésben lehet a szívelváltozással, erre szeretnénk választ kapni, reményeink szerint egy héten belül.” Az afrikai labdarúgó tavaly maláriás megbetegedéssel küzdött, és ennek is köze lehet a fellépő szívproblémához.


*A másik kameruni légiós Mohamadou Abdouraman is kihagyta az első edzéseket, az ő hiányzásának oka, hogy meg kell hosszabbítani útlevelét, ezért csak a jövő hét elején érkezik Miskolcra.*​


*Mancini: Rövid a pad...*
2012. 01. 12. 00.45

 <RIGHT> 






*Roberto Mancini, a Manchester City olasz trénere szerint szinte elfogyott a csapata.*


Tart a jövőtől Roberto Maincini, hiszen Vincent Kompany-t eltiltották, Mario Balotelli és Edin Dzeko sérült, a két Touré-fivér, Yaya és Kolo az Afrika Kupa miatt távozott Angliából.

- Sokan azt mondják, hogy tele vagyunk számtalan jó játékossal - nyilatkozta Mancini. - Jó játékosnak valóban nem állunk híján, de összesen tizenkilencen vagyunk most, plusz a kapusok. Ez bizony rövid pad...

Mancini megjegyezte, három hete még minden rendben volt, mindenkire számíthatott, most pedig erősen tart attól, hogyan zárják ezt a hónapot. (Még akkor is, ha két év alatt 250 millió fontért vásároltatott új futballistákat a City-állomány felerősítésére.)

- *Ha a januárt viszonylag jó bajnoki pozícióban megússzuk, nagy baj talán már nem lesz - tippelt Mancini.*


*Összezördültek a Dortmund profijai*








*A Dortmund La Mangában készül a következő bajnoki szezonra.*


A játékosokat még nem steresszeli a meccsláz, mégis néhány játékos egy apró tréfára is " ugrik". Rövid időre felforrósodott a hangulat az egyiptomi Zidan és a brazil da Silva között az edzésen.


Egy kapuralövési gyakorlat közben da Silva viccből Zidan felé lőtte a labdát, amely meg is érintette a vádliját. Zidan méregbe gurult és két méterről keményen két labdát lőtt vissza da Silva felé. A labdacsata vége az lett, hogy a két játékos haragos kiabálás közben egymásnak esett. A két kakaskodót Ivan Perisic választotta szét. 

*Szerencsére a két játékos később megbeszélte az esetet, sőt a délutáni edzésen Klopp edző hivatalosan is felszólította a két játékost, hogy béküljenek ki.*


*Van Persie: Ez maga volt a csoda*








*Nem játszott a Leeds elleni Angol Kupa-találkozón Robin van Persie.*


Holland kiválósága, Robin van Persie nélkül is 1-0-ra nyert az Arsenal a Leeds ellen, ugyanis az Ágyúsok csapatkapitánya engedéllyel Dubajba utazott. 


- Gyermekkori álmom teljesült - mondta Van Persie. - A példaképem Diego Maradona, akihez a családtagjaimmal együtt elutaztam az Egyesült Arab Emírségekbe, ahol aztán elbeszélgethettem vele. Ez maga volt a csoda, ennél az embernél nagyobb futballista nem született még, ezért életem végéig megőrzöm ezt az emlékemet. *És persze remélem, hogy találkozom még vele az életben. Elvégre az ő futballját nézve támadt kedvem a labdarúgáshoz. *


*Ferguson tanácsa Guardiolának*








*A Manchester United edzője, Alex Ferguson hétfőn a FIFA zürichi gáláján elnöki különdíjat kapott Sepp Blattertől, a FIFA első, svájci emberétől. *


Azt követően Ferguson elbeszélgetett Pep Guardiolával, a Barcelona mesterével, akit arra intett, hogy eszébe ne jusson otthagyni a katalánokat. 


- *Ezt nem azért mondom, mert persze én is olvastam, hogy esetleg az én utódom lesz a Manchester Unitednél *- *nyilatkozta Ferguson*. 

-* Egy ilyen remek csapatot, amilyen a Barcelona, óriási hiba lenne magára hagyni. Én három éve próbálom kifürkészni az Önök csapatjátékának titkát, pontosabban már látom a Barcelona titkát, de ellenszert nem találok rá...*








​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*Puskás és az Aranylabda hiánya...*​ 



 

*Több szakértő is úgy gondolja, méltánytalan Xavi Hernándezzel, hogy idén sem vehetett át Aranylabdát, és valószínűleg további pályafutása során sem lesz már erre módja. *​ 


Számos klasszis focista ácsingózik arra, hogy aranylabdás lesz. Xavi is így van ezzel, ám a Barcelona középpályása immáron harmadik éve nem jut a csúcsra. Internetes szakportálok körülnéztek, és összehoztak egy olyan szuperválogatottat, amely olyan kiválóságokból áll, akik nagyszerűek voltak a maguk idejében, csakhogy valamilyen ok miatt lemaradtak az Aranylabdáról. (Ez a dicsőség elvileg Xavi mellett még megadathat a francia Thierry Henry-nek, ám aligha valószínű, hogy élre vág ebben a versengésben.)​ 
Mi viszont utólag is köszönettel vesszük, hogy ebből a szupercsapatból nem feledték ki Puskás Ferencet!​ 

*Ez az "Aranylabda-nélküli" klasszisok szupercsapata:*​ 

*Peter Schmeichel (dán) - Bobby Moore (angol), Franco Baresi (olasz), Paolo Maldini (olasz) - Wolfgang Overath (német), Xavi, Frank Rijkaard (holland) - PUSKÁS FERENC, Preben Elkjaer Larsen (dán), Henry.*



*Messi két Aranylabdát elcserélne egy világbajnoki címre* 

*Lionel Messi, az FC Barcelona argentin labdarúgója kijelentette, a következő két FIFA-Aranylabda helyett a világbajnoki címet szeretné megnyerni.*

"A 2014-es esztendő után járó Aranylabda viszont mindennél többet érne nekem. Az azt jelentené, hogy Argentína lett a világbajnok" - mondta Messi, aki a futballban a legrangosabb egyéni elismerésnek számító díjat hétfőn sorozatban harmadszor érdemelte ki.

*A 24 éves futballista szerint jövő januárban európai játékos fogja megkapni az Aranylabdát, attól függően, hogy melyik válogatott szerepel eredményesen a nyári Európa-bajnokságon. *

*Név szerint a francia Karim Benzemát, a portugál Cristiano Ronaldót és az angol Wayne Rooneyt említette, hozzátéve, hogy a spanyoloktól és olaszoktól akár több esélyest is kiemelhetne.*



*Pires Ázsia felé veszi az irányt *
2012. 01. 14. 03.34

<RIGHT>


 

*Egyike volt a legkiválóbb francia középpályásoknak Robert Pires, aki most Ázsia felé indul el.*​ 

Májusban az Aston Villánál lejárt a szerződése, majd azóta csapat nélkül edz a francia Robert Pires. A zseniális labdarúgó egykoron az Arsenal középpályás sorának volt az erőssége, de hát az évek elszálltak, immáron 38 éves.​ 

- Kína és India vonzó számomra, mindkét ország profi klubjai közül tárgyalásban állok egy párral, viszont ha nem lesz kedvező ajánlatom, alighanem végleg leállok a futballal - mondta Pires.​ 

Újságírók megkérdezték tőle, arra nem gondolt-e, hogy visszatér az Arsenalhoz?​ 
- *Megfordult a fejemben, de hát Arsene Wenger edzőnek rengeteg kiváló középpályása van most, így aligha lenne esélyem a kezdőcsapat közelébe kerülnöm.*​ 


*Gerrard hosszabbított, no de mennyivel?*​ 



 

*Steven Gerrard alighanem a Liverpool játékosa marad, ameddig aktívan kergeti a labdát.*​ 

A Manchester City elleni Liga Kupa-elődöntő első összecsapáson győztes gólt szerzett Steven Gerrard, a Liverpool középpályása.​ 

Másnap aztán szerződéshosszabbítási ajánlatot kapott, amire igent is mondott. 
Bár nem tették közzé, hogy hány évig marad a 'Poolnál, de azt gyanítjuk, hogy addig, ameddig be nem fejezi az aktív labdarúgást.​ 

- *Ez az a klub, amelyet fiatalkorom óta szolgálok* - *nyilatkozta Gerrard. *- *Érthető, hogy itt akarom zárni a pályafutásomat. Harmincegy éves vagyok, és úgy hiszem, hogy hasznára leszek a csapatnak. *​ 

*Egyszersmind azt is bejelentették, hogy Gerrard a pályafutása befejeztével a Liverpool "nagykövete" lesz.* Hogy ezért kap-e fizetést, illetve miféle munkát kell végeznie, ezt szintén nem jelentették.​ 


*Allegri szerződését 2014 nyaráig meghosszabbították a Milannál*​ 

*Massimiliano Allegri vezetőedző idény végén lejáró szerződését 2014 nyaráig meghosszabbították az AC Milan labdarúgócsapatánál.*​ 
A tréner 2010 júniusában vette át az együttes irányítását, s rögtön első szezonja végén bajnoki címet ünnepelhetett a piros-feketékkel. Igaz, a Bajnokok Ligájában már a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzott a milánói alakulat.​

*Silvio Berlusconi klubelnök tavaly ősszel többször is kijelentette, mindenképpen hosszabbítanak Allegrivel, csupán idő kérdése, hogy erre mikor kerül sor.*​ 

*Spanyol Király Kupa - Továbbjutott a Barcelona és a Real Madrid vár rá*​ 
*Az FC Barcelona idegenben is nyert az Osasuna otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupa nyolcaddöntőjében, és a következő körben a címvédő Real Madriddal találkozik.*​ 
A katalán gárda a csütörtök esti visszavágón - tekintettel az első meccsen összeszedett négygólos előnyre - javarészt "második" csapatát szerepeltette.​ 
*Eredmények:*
*nyolcaddöntő, visszavágó:*​ 
*Osasuna-FC Barcelona 1-2 (1-0)*
*továbbjutott: a Barcelona, 6-1-es összesítéssel*​ 

*Athletic Bilbao-Albacete (III.) 4-0 (1-0)*
*továbbjutott: a Bilbao, 4-0-ás összesítéssel*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Fiatal brazilt tesztel a Diósgyőr*
2012. 01. 15. 04.07

 <RIGHT> 






*Bernardo Frizoni Da Cruz egy évig a Magyar Futball Akadémián is játszott.*


A 21 éves, ballábas, védőként és középpályásként egyaránt bevethető, Bernardo már 2010 nyarán is kapcsolatba került a DVTK-val, akkor azonban nem került sor a szerződtetésére.


Benczés Miklós, a diósgyőriek vezetőedzője egy pro licences képzésen tartott edzésen látta a technikás játékost, aki egyből fel is keltette érdeklődését. Hazánkban a Honvéd második csapatában és a Barcsban is szerzett már tapasztalatot, inkább kevesebbet, mint többet. A két együttesben összesen 14 másodosztályú bajnokin lépett pályára.


Nem csak őt, hanem *Vági Andrást is teszteli a DVTK*. A Sándor Károly Akadémián nevelkedett futballista ősszel az Aarau csapatában szerepelt Svájcban, viszont összesen csak három találkozón lépett pályára, ezért most itthon próbálna szerencsét.


*Tóth Mátét, egy másik fiatal, külföldről hazatérő játékost is megnézett a Diósgyőr, azonban Tóth munkájával nem voltak elégedettek, így őt biztosan nem szerződteti, a tabella ötödik helyén telelő csapata.*



*A Valencia kikapott a Real Sociedadtól*
2012. 01. 15. 00.45 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Valencia 1-0-ra kikapott a Real Socieadadtól a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


* Primera División, 19. forduló:*

*Valencia-Real Sociedad 0-1 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól:* Antoine Griezmann (55.)



* Korábban:*
*Real Mallorca-Real Madrid 1-2 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Hemad (39.), illetve Higuain (72.), Callejon (85.)​*​**Real Zaragoza-Getafe 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Lanzaro (39.), illetve Paredes (79., öngól)
*piros lap:* Lopez (92., Real Zaragoza)​*​**Granada-Rayo Vallecano 1-2 (0-1)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól:* Rico (87.), illetve Michu (26.), Piti (52.)​*​**Sevilla-Espanyol 0-0*
*--------------------*


* később:*
* vasárnap:*
*Atletico Madrid-Villarreal 12 ó*
*Osasuna-Racing Santander 16 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Levante 18 ó*
*Sporting Gijon-Malaga 19:45 ó*
*FC Barcelona-Real Betis 21:30 ó*


*Thiago Silva: Nem félek az Intertől*








*Egy Milan-Inter olasz bajnoki meccsre minden valamirevaló drukker elmenne. Thiago Silva bizonyosan elmegy, hiszen a Milan védelmének erőssége.*


- Az Inter néha félelmetes napot fog ki, de remélem, ez nem vasárnap este lesz így, amikor rangadón fogadjuk a kék-feketéket - nyilatkozta Thiago Silva. - Akár még egy döntetlen is belefér nekünk, hiszen az ő teljesítményük inkább emlékeztet hosszú távon egy hullámvasútra, semmint egy olyan futballcsapatéra, amelyik el akarja venni tőlünk az első helyet.

A remek brazil védő csak egytől tart. Attól, hogy Claudio Ranieri, az Inter mestere kifundál valamit, amivel elképeszti majd őket vasárnap.

-* Nem félek az Intertől, de elismerem a tudását - tette hozzá Thiago Silva.*


*Serie A - Félbeszakadt a Catania-AS Roma mérkőzés*​*A 65. percben a pálya alkalmatlansága miatt félbeszakadt az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 18. fordulójában a Catania-AS Roma mérkőzés.*

A találkozó heves esőzés közepette kezdődött el, s a második félidőben már állt a víz a pályán, így Paolo 
*Tagliavento bíró a játék félbeszakítása mellett döntött.*

*A csapatok 1-1-es döntetlennél vonultak az öltözőbe.*​


*A világjáró Rivaldo 39 évesen Angolába szerződött*


*A világjáró minősítésre is rászolgált Rivaldo 39 évesen sem hagy még fel a labdarúgással: a brazilok "nagy örege" Angolában, a Kabuscorp együttesénél folytatja pályafutását.*

Az egykori sokszoros válogatott csatár ezzel sajátos egyéni rekordot állított fel: a spanyol hírügynökség kimutatása szerint ugyanis eddig négy kontinens hat országában fordult meg, s tizenhárom csapatban játszott. Korábbi legnevesebb együttesei közé tartozott Spanyolországban a Deportivo la Coruna és az FC Barcelona, Olaszországban az AC Milan, Görögországban az Olympiakosz és az AEK Athén, de megfordult az unikumnak számító üzbég Bunyodkor csapatában is.

Hazatérése után 2011-ben Rivaldo 30 meccset játszott a Sao Paulo színeiben, néhány napja pedig a Köteles Lászlót és Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató belga Genkkel hozták kapcsolatba a nevét, de ebből a szerződésből semmi sem lett, mivel ő maga tudatta a hét végén, hogy Afrikában rúgja tovább a labdát.

*A csatár - teljes nevén Rivaldo Vítor Borba Ferreira - egyik sztárja volt a 2002-ben vb-aranyérmes brazil válogatottnak, klubcsapatai közül pedig leginkább a Barcelonában nyújtott maradandót.*​



*Guardiola a fiatalokra óhajt támaszkodni*​*Pep Guardiola, a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes, spanyol futballbajnoki címvédő FC Barcelona mestere megerősítette, hogy a téli átigazolási időszakban senkit sem fognak megvásárolni, s a katalán klubnál nevelkedő fiatalokra kívánnak a jövőben is támaszkodni.*

A vezetőedző szombati nyilatkozatában leszögezte: mért kellene a piacról beszerezniük légióst, amikor náluk ott vannak a tehetséges ifijátékosok.

*"Mi hiszünk a saját utánpótlásképzési programunkban" -* jelentette ki.

A lehetséges Barca-erősítésekről azt követően röppentek fel híresztelések, hogy a holland Ibrahim Afellay után egy másik támadó, a válogatott gólkirálya, David Villa is megsérült és hosszú időre kidőlt. 

*Guardiola már eddig is bátran nyúlt a hátországhoz, s nem egy ifistát foglalkoztatott a bővebb felnőttkeretben, majd épített is be a Barcelona nagycsapatába, így Sergio Busquetset, Pedrót és Thiagót.*


*Premier League – Nyert a MU és a Chelsea, döntetlent játszott a Liverpool* 

*A címvédő Manchester United 3-0-ra legyőzte Bogdán Ádám csapatát, a bennmaradásért küzdő Bolton Wandererst az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 21. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A magyar válogatott kapus több bravúrt is bemutatott, sőt, az első félidőben hárította Wayne Rooney büntetőjét is, azonban a MU így is simán nyert, többek között visszavonulásából január elején visszatért Paul Scholes góljával.
A mérkőzés előtt Sir Alex Ferguson, a Vörös Ördögök skót mestere David Woodnak, a Tesco Magyarország kereskedelmi igazgatójának átadta a Robert Burns Nemzetközi Alapítvány Puskás-Ferguson-Év Szponzora díját. Ezt azzal érdemelte ki a cég - amint arra az MTI-hez eljuttatott közleménye utal -, hogy 15 éve támogatója a Robert Burns Alapítványnak és a budapesti jótékonysági Burns Vacsorának, s ezeken keresztül minden olyan jótékonysági ügynek, melyeket az alapítvány felvállal. Ferguson a tiszteletbeli elnöke a Robert Burns Alapítványnak, amely Puskás Ferenc emlékét is ápolja.
A West Bromwich Albion 2-1-re kikapott a Norwich City együttesétől, a hazaiaknál nem lépett pályára a sérült Gera Zoltán és a kispadon helyet foglalt Fülöp Márton sem.
Az élcsapatok közül hazai pályán botlott a Liverpool és a Tottenham Hotspur is: előbbi a Stoke Cityvel, utóbbi Wolverhampton Wanderersszel játszott döntetlent.

*Premier League, 21. forduló:*

*– Manchester United-Bolton Wanderers 3-0 (1-0)*
*gól:* Scholes (45.), Welbeck (74.), Carrick (83.)

*– Aston Villa-Everton 1-1 (0-0)*
*gól:* Bent (56.), illetve Anichebe (69.)

*– Blackburn Rovers-Fulham 3-1 (1-0)*
*gól:* Pedersen (45+3.), Dunn (46.), Formica (79.), illetve Duff (56.)
*piros lap:* Yakubu (23., Blackburn Rovers)

*– Chelsea-Sunderland 1-0 (1-0)*
*gól:* Lampard (13.)

*– FC Liverpool-Stoke City 0-0*

*Tottenham Hotspur-Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 (0-1)*
*gól:* Modric (51.), illetve Fletcher (22.)

*– West Bromwich Albion-Norwich City 1-2 (0-1)*
*gól:* Long (68., 11-esből), illetve Surman (43.), Morison (79.)

*vasárnap:*
*Newcastle United-Queens Park Rangers 14:30 ó*
*Swansea City-Arsenal 17 ó*

*hétfő:*
*Wigan Athletic-Manchester City 21 ó*


*Szívműtéte után ismét edzésbe állt Cassano*​*Két hónappal szívműtétjét követően szombaton edzésbe állt Antonio Cassano, az AC Milan labdarúgója.*

A válogatott támadó először húzott szerelést a november elején elvégzett beavatkozás óta, de még társaitól külön mozgott a vasárnapi, Internazionale elleni városi derbi előtt tartott utolsó tréningen.

*A 29 éves futballistát azután operálták meg, hogy az AS Romával szembeni, október 29-i bajnoki mérkőzést követően a hazaúton rosszul lett, szédülésre, látási és beszédproblémákra panaszkodott, majd kiderült: szívprobléma okozta a tüneteket. A támadó az eddigi rehabilitációja során futógépen gyalogolt és szobakerékpározott, s várhatóan valamikor tavasszal térhet vissza a pályára. *

*Cesare Prandelli olasz szövetségi kapitány abban bízik, hogy a nyári Európa-bajnokságon már számíthat Cassanóra.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*Ronaldo: Eszem ágában sincs idegesíteni magamat*
2012. 01. 17. 04.57

 <RIGHT> 






*Szerda este a Spanyol Kupa negyeddöntőjében találkozik először egymással a Real Madrid a Barcelonával, majd persze vívnak egy visszavágót is.*


Érthető, hogy a Real-drukkerek főként arra kíváncsiak, vajon kedvenc együttesük portugál középpályása, Cristiano Ronaldo milyen hangulatnak örvend. 


- *Nem különösebben érdekel, hogy a Barcelona következik - nyilatkozta Ronaldo.*
* - Eszem ágában sincs idegesíteni magamat. Tökéletesen rákészültem fizikailag és szellemi értelemben is erre a meccsre. Mindig nyerni akarok, és az sem érdekel, hogy tavaly decemberben az idény közöttünk lefolyt első bajnoki találkozóján 3-1-re kikaptunk a katalánoktól. Minden mérkőzés más. Aki visszafelé nézeget, az nem érdemli meg, hogy előre jusson. *


*Messi: Erre a labdára már számítottam!*








*Köztudottan harmadszorra is Aranylabdát kapott Zürichben a FIFA-gálán Lionel Messi, méghozzá megszakítás nélkül harmadik ilyen díját vehette át!*

** Számított arra, hogy triplázik? - kérdezték a Barcelona argentin középpályását. *

- Igen, míg a korábbi két elsőségemre nem - hangzott Messi válasza. - Szóval, erre a labdára már számítottam! Ezúttal azonban feltűnően nagy fölénnyel végeztem az élen Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) előtt, azért ekkora különbség nincs ám köztünk. Legszívesebben azt vettem volna, ha mindhárman Aranylabdát kapunk, Ronaldónak, jómagamnak és Xavi Hernándeznek (Barcelona) is adnak egyet! 

* *Harmadszorra nemesebb érzések töltik el, boldogabbnak érzi magát e kivételes első helye kapcsán? *

- Mivel a világ minden futballistája erre a nagyszerű díjra vár, az érzéseim pontosan ugyanazok, amint voltak 2009-ben és 2010-ben is. 

** Azt pletykálják, hogy Ön egyre gyakrabban szól bele a Barcelona összeállításába! *

- Ez csacskaság. Pep Guardiola, a Barcelona mestere hozzáértő ember, nem is csodálom, hogy végre őt választotta meg a FIFA a földkerekség legjobb edzőjének. 

* *Ezt a három Aranylabdát követi a többi is? *

- Nem vagyok jós, csak futballista, igaz, szeretnék olyan teljesítményt nyújtani, hogy a 2012-es és 2013-as voksoláson is figyelembe vegyenek és versenyben legyek, de 2014-ben mindenképpen egészen kiugró szereplést tervezek, hiszen az argentin válogatott tagjaként a brazíliai vb-n emlékezetes szereplésben reménykedem.



*Ancelotti is beszállt a Tévezért való versenybe*








*Eddig a Milan és az Inter marakodott Carlos Tévezen, most már a Paris SG is vinné az argentint.*


Carlos Tévez következő klubjának kiléte, miléte még ismeretlen. Eddig úgy tudtuk, hogy a két olasz nagyság, a Milan és az Inter huzakodik rajta. De bizony könnyen lehet, hogy a Paris SG lesz a befutó. 
- Tévezhez hasonlatos csatárra van szükségem, de például konkrétan neki is örülnék - mondta Carlo Ancelotti, a francia csapat olasz szakvezetője. - Eredetileg Alexandre Patót láttam volna nálunk szívesen, de hiába kínáltunk érte 35 millió eurót az AC Milannak, ebből a klubcseréből nem lett semmi. Tévez viszont szállítaná a gólokat. 

*A gólokkal amúgy nem volt komoly baj szombaton, hiszen a PSG 3-1-re verte bajnoki meccsen a Toulouse együttesét.*



*A Barcelona elnöke szerint Neymar szerződtetésére még várni kell* 

*Az FC Barcelona elnöke azt nyilatkozta, hogy Neymar leigazolása még nagyon hosszú időt vesz igénybe.*

*"Két év múlva, amikor lejár a szerződése a Santosnál, majd visszatérhetünk az ügyre"* - mondta a Mas Esports rádióállomásnak Sandro Rosell. *"Természetesen tőle is függ, hogy mikor akar lépni. Egyszóval hosszúlejáratú az ügy."*
Egyes sajtóinformációk szerint a Barcelona 10 millió eurót fizetett a brazil egyesületnek azért, hogy a 19 éves tehetség 2014-ben egy ennél jóval magasabb összegért hozzá igazoljon.
A 19 éves futballzseni elképesztő tehetségével tűnt ki tavaly és meghatározó szerepe volt abban, hogy csapata elnyerte a labdarúgó Libertadores Kupát. 

*A csatár hat góllal segítette a gárdát, amely 2011-ben története során - 1962 és 1963 után - harmadszor szerezte meg a trófeát.*


*Kiengedték a kórházból Maradonát*

*Kiengedték a kórházból hétfőn Diego Maradonát, az egyesült arab emírségekbeli al-Vaszl labdarúgócsapatának argentin vezetőedzője vesekő-operáción esett át.*

Az 1986-ban világbajnok futball-legenda, aki a dubaji Kanadai Kórházban műtöttek meg, azt mondta, hogy jól érzi magát és mielőbb folytatni szeretné az edzéseket. Maradona szombaton 2-1-es győzelemre vezette együttesét az al-Ahli ellen.
Az 51 éves Maradona irányításával a tavalyelőtti világbajnokságon az argentinok a negyeddöntőig jutottak, majd távozott a válogatott éléről. 
*A dél-amerikai világsztár május közepén szerződött két évre az al-Vaszl együtteséhez.*


*Saját labdarúgó-bajnokságot indít India Cannavaróval és Crespóval*

*Az elmúlt héten megrendezett India-Bayern München (0-4) barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzés után jelentették be az indiaiak: saját futball-bajnokságot indítanak, hogy népszerűbbé tegyék a sportágat a krikett-rajongó országban.*

Az indiai Premier League-ben olyan korábbi világhírű játékosok is erősítik majd a csapatokat, mint a 2006-ban világbajnoki címet nyert olasz Fabio Cannavarro, az argentin Juan Pablo Sorin és Hernan Crespo, a francia Robert Pires, a nigériai Jay-Jay Okocha, az angol Robbie Fowler, valamint a spanyol Fernando Morientes.
Az első indiai labdarúgó-bajnokságot hat együttes kezdi majd meg, minden gárdának külföldi edzője lesz, s közel 30 futballista érkezik majd más országokból. Minden csapatnak 2,5 millió dollár áll rendelkezésére az első szezonban, s az alakulatok legfeljebb négy külföldi játékost alkalmazhatnak majd, ugyanakkor kötelező lesz foglalkoztatniuk hat U21-es indiai labdarúgót.

*Az első idény február 25-én kezdődik és április 8-ig tart.*






​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*Mourinho: Engem támad, aki Ronaldót kritizálja! *
2012. 01. 18. 04.03

 <RIGHT> 







*A szerdai Spanyol Kupa első negyeddöntő meccs (Real Madrid-Barcelona) előtti sajtóértekezletén José Mourinho, a fővárosiak mestere kirohanást intézett azok ellen, akik Cristiano Ronaldóra szórnak mérgezett nyilakat.*


Szerda este a Spanyol Kupa első negyeddöntő találkozóján a madridi Bernabéu-stadionban a Real Madrid az FC Barcelonát fogadja. 


Az El Clásico újabb kiadása előtt José Mourinho, a fővárosi csapat trénere a főként együttesének erősségét, Cristiano Ronaldót kritizálókat vette célba. 


- Hetek óta figyelem, miként kapja az érdemtelenül alantas megjegyzéseket Cristiano - mondta Mourinho. - Vegyék tudomásul, hogy engem támad, aki Ronaldót kritizálja! 


A portugál szakember eme alapvetés után szónoki kérdést tett fel. Azt firtatta, ki lőtte a Spanyol Kupa legutóbbi döntőjében a Real Madrid győztes gólját? Hát persze hogy Ronaldo. 


- Ráadásul számolatlanul lődözi a gólokat. Amit a Mallorca elleni bajnoki találkozó második félidejében játszott, az maga volt a csúcs - tette hozzá Mourinho. - Bár nem szép, amit mondok, de Cristiano úgy rakkolt, mint egy állat. Hátrajött a labdákért, szétosztotta azokat, majd felzárkózott a befejezésekhez is. Ilyen pompás 45 percet nem láttam még tőle. Ezt meg is mondtam neki utólag. Ha a csodálatos teljesítmény mintapéldáját kérdezik, akkor azt válaszolom, hogy Ronaldo és a Mallorca elleni második félidő! Ennél maradandóbb élményem kevés akad edzői pályafutásom során. 


*A szerdai 90 perc esélyeinek sok szót nem szentelt, mindössze azt jelentette be, hogy Ángel di María várhatóan nem húz szerelést, mert a korábbi sérülése miatt az erőnléte még nem éri el azt a kívánt szintet, ami ilyen szinten elvárt és általa szükségesnek vélt. *


*Leonardo edzőnek hívja Maldinit Párizsba*
2012. 01. 18. 01.43

 <RIGHT> 






*Lehet, hogy edzősködésre adja a fejét az egykori szuperklasszis olasz védő, Paolo Maldini.*


Történt, hogy Leonardo, a Paris SG brazil igazgatója megkereste az AC Milan korábbi világhírű védőjét, Paolo Maldinit, hogy ha van kedve, segítsen be az edzői munkálatokba. 

Köztudott, Leonardo korábban a Milan mestere is volt, ezért a jó barátság a volt kitűnő itáliai válogatott védőjátékossal. Kérdés, hogy a most 43 éves Maldini, aki 647 mérkőzésen segítette 24 éves játékos pályafutása során az AC Milant, erre az ajánlatra mit válaszol? 

*Azt már tudjuk, hogy a szintén olasz Carlo Ancelotti, a PSG edzője szívesen venné, ha Maldini tagja lenne a tevékenységét segítő szakmai stábnak.*


*Afrika Kupa - Hétszázezer eurót kaphatnak a hazaiak egy győzelemért* 

*Félmilliárd guineai frankot, azaz 751 265 eurót kapnak az egyenlítő-guineai labdarúgó-válogatott játékosai, amennyiben nyernek az Afrika Kupa szombati nyitómérkőzésén, Líbia ellen.*

Ezt Teodoro Nguama Obiang, az ország mezőgazdasági és erdőgazdálkodási minisztere, az ifjúsági szövetség elnöke jelentette be. Az Egyenlítői-Guineát harminc éve uraló Teodoro Obiang diktátor fia azt is közölte a csapattal, hogy minden egyes gólért további* 10 millió frankot (15 025 eurót)* kapnak.
A társházigazda együttes, amelyet a brazil Gilson Paulo irányít, Szenegál, Zambia és Líbia társaságában az A csoportban küzd a továbbjutásért.

*A Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában sorra kerülő Afrika Kupa szombaton kezdődik és február 12-ig tart.*



*Blatter: Platini jó FIFA-elnök lenne* ​*Michel Platini jó elnöke lenne a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetségnek (FIFA) Joseph Blatter szerint, aki jelenleg betölti ezt a posztot.*

*"Platini készen áll a feladatra, ha ő is úgy akarja. Egyelőre azt mondja, még nem tudja, de tudom, legbelül akarja ezt a pozíciót"* - mondta a 75 éves svájci sportvezető a France Football magazinnak.
Hozzátette, Platini nem ugyanolyan elnök lenne, mint ő, mivel minden ember más, de kétsége sincs afelől, hogy a jelenleg az európai szövetséget irányító francia sportvezető jó elnök lenne.

*Blatter a lapnak megerősítette, hogy a mostani, 2015-ig szóló mandátuma lesz az utolsó.*


*Vb-2014 - Vita a sörről és a jegyekről a szervezők és a FIFA között*


*A világbajnokság előkészítésének, szervezésének és lebonyolításának szabályozását rögzítő törvény elfogadását sürgeti Brazíliában a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA), noha annak tartalmát illetően nincs egyetértés a dél-amerikai ország és a futballszervezet között.*

"Eljött a pillanat. Meg kell szülni a törvényt, a kilenc hónap eltelt" - fogalmazott Jérome Valcke főtitkár egy hétfői sajtótájékoztatón, amelyet Aldo Rebelo brazil sportminiszterrel együtt tartott.
A politikus bejelentése szerint a brazil törvényhozásban márciusban kezdődik majd meg a szavazási procedúra.
Brazília és a FIFA egyelőre nem jutott közös álláspontra a csökkentett árú jegyek számát illetően, illetve a tekintetben sem, hogy lehet-e majd sört árusítani a 2014-es vb stadionjaiban.
A nemzetközi szövetség nem értékeli azt az elképzelést, melynek értelmében a 60 évesnél idősebb brazil állampolgárok, illetve a hazai diákok féláron juthatnának belépőhöz. Valcke korábbi nyilatkozata szerint a FIFA az idősekre vonatkozó kedvezményt még elfogadná, a diákokat illetően viszont minimum 25 dolláros árat tartana elfogadhatónak. A csökkentett árú jegyek az összes belépő tíz százalékát tennék ki.
A futballszövetségnek az is fontos lenne, hogy kapható legyen sör az arénákban - mivel szerződése van az egyik nagy gyártóval -, miközben a hatályos brazil jogszabály szerint tilos alkoholos italok árusítása a sportlétesítményekben. A legutolsó törvénymódosítási javaslat ugyanakkor már tartalmaz erre vonatkozó lehetőséget, s ha elfogadják, műanyag pohárban forgalmazható lesz majd sör.
Arra a kérdésre, hogy az eddigi szervezők közül Brazília-e a legtöbb speciális igénnyel előálló ország, Valcke igennel felelt a sajtótájékoztatón.
A sportminiszter ugyanakkor azt hangsúlyozta, hogy a stadionok időben elkészülnek.
"Be akarjuk bizonyítani, hogy nemcsak a labdával bánunk jól, hanem szervezőként is megálljuk a helyünket és az eddigi legjobb világbajnokságot hozzuk össze" - licitált rá a politikusra Ronaldo, a vb-k legeredményesebb góllövője a szervezőbizottság képviseletében.
Valcke a 2012-re tervezett hat szemleútja közül az elsőn tartózkodik Brazíliában, ahol a fortalezai és a salvadori munkálatokat ellenőrzi.

*A vb-n Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Brazíliaváros, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Manaus, Natal és Recife ad otthont találkozóknak.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*Kemény edzések Debrecenben*
2012. 01. 19. 04.17​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Napi két tréninggel készül az éllovas a tavaszi szezonra. Kondás Elemér alakulata azért küzd most, hogy minél jobb erőnléti állapotban vághassanak neki az NBI folytatásának. A keddi edzésen még a zsámoly és a medicinlabda is előkerült.*​ 

Ferenczi János idén végzi először a téli alapozást a nagy csapattal, és bár fárasztónak tartja, de érzi, hogy meg lesz az eredménye:​ 

„Az első hét inkább rávezetés volt, hétfőtől azonban naponta kétszer edzünk, ami elég keménynek mondható. A neheze talán még csak most jön. Két nap alatt négy edzésen vagyunk túl, emiatt kicsit fáradtak vagyunk, de ebben az időszakban ez természetesen. Nem szeretnék semmiképpen sem panaszkodni, mert úgy érzem, a sok munkának meglesz a gyümölcse, jobb erőállapotban leszek, mint eddig.” - mondta a fiatal középpályás a dvsc.hu-nak.​ 

Rajta kívül Bódi Ádám is nyilatkozott, az egyesület hivatalos oldalának, aki előbb a hétvégi egymás közötti játékról ejtett pár szót, majd a megerőltető edzésekre is kitért:​ 

*„Egy hét edzés után játszottuk az egymás közti meccset. Felemás érzések vannak bennem, mert futballozni jó volt, de hiába adták ki számunkra a feladatokat az ünnepek alatt, mégiscsak egyedül dolgoztunk, így mivel nemrég kezdtük a felkészülést, benne volt a fáradtság a lábakban, főleg mert a műfű még többet kivesz az emberből. Ennek ellenére jó iramú meccs volt, az elején kicsit kapkodó volt a játékunk, aztán próbáltuk járatni a labdát. Szerintem ez a hét lesz a legkeményebb, amióta a felnőtt csapatnál vagyok, nem is emlékszem, volt-e valaha olyan, hogy minden hétköznap két edzés legyen. Biztos, hogy húzós lesz, már most várom a szombat délutánt, amikor végre pihenhetünk egy kicsit.” *- viccelődött Bódi.​ 

*A tréningeken csak Illés Gyula nem vett részt, mivel kisebb sérüléssel bajlódik.*​ 

*Csak nem adja fel Ancelotti!*
2012. 01. 19. 01.10​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Carlo Ancelotti jelezte, hogy nyáron csak azért is megvásároltatja Kakát és Alexandre Patót.*​ 

Mindenképpen szüksége van a Paris SG-nek két brazilra, Kakára (Real Madrid) és Alexandre Patóra (AC Milan).​ 

Carlo Ancelotti edző bevallotta, e két kiválóságot legkésőbb júniusban megvásároltatja, mert elengedhetetlenül szüksége van rájuk a PSG-nél.​ 

- *Patóhoz közel jártunk most, januárban is, ám esetében olyan tényezők derültek ki, amikről nem tudtam... - húzta alá a PSG olasz mestere. Jelenlegi együttesében alapjátékosnak nevezte Javier Pastorét, Jeremy Menezt és Nenét, de a fiatal olasz kapusról, Salvatore Siriguról is felsőfokokban szólt. *​ 

*Afrika Kupa - Közel négyszáz katonai rendőr segít felügyelni a rendre*​ 
*Összesen 360 katonai rendőr segíti a biztonságiak munkáját a szombaton rajtoló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán.*​

Az alakulat másfél hónapos speciális kiképzést kapott a musolai katonai akadémián.
Nicolás Obama Nchama, a társrendező Egyenlítői-Guinea belbiztonsági minisztere a múlt héten parancsba adta a rendőri vezetők számára, hogy garantálják a résztvevők és a szurkolók biztonságát.
*A Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában sorra kerülő Afrika Kupa szombaton kezdődik és február 12-ig tart.*​ 


*Spanyol Király Kupa - Madridban győzött a Barcelona*​ 

*Bár a félidőben még vezetett, végül 2-1-re kikapott ősi riválisától, a vendég FC Barcelonától a címvédő Real Madrid a labdarúgó Spanyol Király Kupa negyeddöntőjének szerdai első felvonásán.*​

A mérkőzés folyamán a katalánoknak több lehetőségük volt, mint a hazaiaknak, így megérdemelt győzelmet arattak. Az El Clásico visszavágóját egy hét múlva rendezik.
A Barcelona sikerével kiegyenlítette a két csapat örökmérlegét: a 217 tétmérkőzésen mindkét gárda 86-86 alkalommal diadalmaskodott, emellett 45 döntetlen született. Érdekesség, hogy Josep Guardiola 2008-as kinevezése óta a katalánok még nem szenvedtek vereséget a Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban.​ 
*Spanyol Király Kupa, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzések:*​ 
*Real Madrid-FC Barcelona 1-2 (1-0)*
*gól:* Ronaldo (11.), illetve Puyol (49.), Abidal (77.)​ 
*Korábban:*
*Athletic Bilbao-Real Mallorca 2-0 (1-0)*​ 


*László Csaba litván szövetségi kapitány lesz*​ 
*László Csaba lesz a litván labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*​

*"Az elnökség tagjai egységesek voltak az edzőválasztásban. Úgy döntöttünk, hogy László a legjobb jelentkező a posztra" - mondta szerdán Liutauras Varanavicius, a litván szövetség elnöke.*​ 
A 47 éves magyar szakember, aki Raimondas Zutautast váltja a kispadon, Magyarországon dolgozott a Sopron és a Ferencváros csapatánál, majd Skóciában a Hearts együttesét irányította, később pedig Ugandában volt szövetségi kapitány.​ 
*A litván válogatott Szlovákia ellen kezdi meg szeptemberben a 2014-es világbajnokság selejtezősorozatát.*​ 

*Coleman veszi át a walesi labdarúgó-válogatott irányítását*​ 
*Valószínűleg Chris Coleman lesz a walesi labdarúgó-válogatott új szövetségi kapitánya. A poszt azt követően üresedett meg, hogy Gary Speed november 27-én öngyilkosságot követett el.*​

A 41 éves Coleman legutóbb a görög Larissza együttesét irányította, ám nemrég lemondott. A Walesi Labdarúgó Szövetség várhatóan még a héten bejelenti a trénerrel való közös munkát.​ 
*Wales február 29-én Costa Rica ellen játszik barátságos mérkőzést, az összecsapást Speed emlékére rendezik meg.*



*FIFA-világranglista - Magyarország továbbra is harminchetedik*
​*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott pozíciója nem változott a decemberihez képest, így a 37. helyen kezdi az évet a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) világranglistáján, amelyet továbbra is a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyolok vezetnek.*

A szerdán kiadott rangsorban a magyarok világbajnoki selejtezős ellenfelei közül a vb-ezüstérmes hollandok a második, a törökök a 29., az észtek az 52., a románok az 55. helyen állnak, míg a pont nélküli andorraiak az utolsó, 206. pozíciót foglalják el - a FIFA honlapja alapján.
Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány együttese tavaly szeptemberben 27. volt, ami a legjobb magyar pozíciót jelentette a rangsor jelenlegi számításának 1993-as bevezetése óta.

*A legfrissebb FIFA-ranglista (zárójelben a novemberi helyezés):*
*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*1. ( 1.) Spanyolország 1564 pont*
*2. ( 2.) Hollandia 1365*
*3. ( 3.) Németország 1345*
*4. ( 4.) Uruguay 1309*
*5. ( 5.) Anglia 1173*
*6. ( 6.) Brazília 1143*
*7. ( 7.) Portugália 1100*
*8. ( 8.) Horvátország 1091*
*9. ( 9.) Olaszország 1082*
*10. (10.) Argentína 1067*
*...29. (28.) Törökország 769*
*...37. (37.) MAGYARORSZÁG 665*
*...52. (57.) Észtország 573*
*...55. (56.) Románia 562*
*...206. (206.) Andorra 0*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Mindkét szombati meccsét hozta a DVSC *
2012. 01. 23. 00.55

 <RIGHT> 






*Előbb a Balmazújvárost, majd a Szatmárnémetit fektette két vállra Kondás Elemér alakulata.*


A debreceni csapat játékoskeretének erejét és mélységét mutatja, hogy a két mérkőzésen négy, szinte teljesen különböző tizeneggyel állt fel a Loki. A Balmazújváros ellen a vendégek szereztek vezetést, de a játékrész végén már a hajdúságiaknál volt az előny, 2-1-gyel fordultak a csapatok. A végeredményt a 80. percben Varga József állította be, írja a dvsc.hu.


*DVSC-Teva – Balmazújváros 3-1 (2-1)*
Debrecen, 200 néző. Vezette: Solymosi.
*DVSC I. félidő:* _Novakovics – Bernáth, Simac, Szűcs, Mardare – Dombi, Szakály, Spitzmüller, Lucas – Zahovaiko, Kulcsár. _
*DVSC II. félidő:* _Malinauskas – Nikolov, Szilágyi G., Mészáros, Ferenczi – Szilágyi P., Varga J., Bouadla, Rezes – Coulibaly, Nikolic_

*Balmazújváros:* _Szalma (Szécsi) – Bokros (Csobán), Ludánszki I., Kiss L., Német A. – Nagy R. (Szabó M.), Szűcs L. (Murák), Arnóczki (Németi G.), Sárközi (Lovas) – Urbin (Sarus), Kállai_
_G.: Simac (13.), Kulcsár (20.), Varga (80.) ill. Sárközi (10.)_


A Szatmárnémetit már simábban gyűrték le a piros-fehérek. Az első félidőben itt is kettő, a másodikban pedig ismét egy gólt szereztek, ezen az összecsapáson azonban nem volt válasza az ellenfélnek.


*DVSC-Teva – Szatmárnémeti 3-0 (2-0)*

Debrecen, 100 néző. Vezette: Veizer.
*DVSC I. félidő:* _Verpecz – Bényei, Máté, Ludánszki, Korhut - Bódi, Ramos, Alisic, Yannick – Farkas, Salami._ 
*DVSC II. félidő:* _Tóth Cs. – Albert, Bényei, Kuti, Burics – Engel, Shadi, Sigér, Csorba (Angyal) – Szécsi, Mokánszki_
_G.: Bódi (30.), Alisic (35.), Mokánszki (56.)_


*Egyik találkozón sem jutott szóhoz Korhut Mihály, aki szerdán sérült meg az erdei futás során, de a Debrecen hivatalos honlapja szerint hétfőn már a társakkal készülhet. Rajta kívül Illés Gyula sem lépett pályára, ő továbbra is Dankó Mihály rehabilitációs edzővel gyakorol Achilles sérülését követően.*



*Villa már kerékpározik*
2012. 01. 23. 03.53

 <RIGHT> 






*Szépen javul David Villa (FC Barcelona) sípcsontja, összességében pedig az egészségi állapota is.*


Közismert, a Japánban rendezett klubvilágbajnokságon David Villa, a Barcelona csatára sípcsonttörést szenvedett. 


A válogatott labdarúgót megműtötték, és örömteli módon az állapota a vártnál jobban javul. Nemrég Villa egy videót tett fel magáról a világhálóra, és a felvételen jól látható, amint a gólképes játékos serényen tekeri a szobabiciklijét, azaz gőzerővel erősít. 


- *Napról napra jobb kondícióban érzem magam - nyilatkozta ennek kapcsán Villa. *


A rajta tavaly műtétet végrehajtó spanyol sebész, dr. Ramon Cugat már prognózist is adott. 

*- Számításaim szerint áprilisban már hozzákezdhet a labdás edzésekhez. Akarata felgyorsítja a gyógyulását. Úgy hiszem, hogy ott lehet a június nyolcadikán rajtoló Európa-bajnokságon a spanyol válogatottban - közölte a sebész.*



*Pelé szerint Messinek még tüsténkednie kell*








*A brazil labdarúgás legnagyobbja, a 71 éves Pelé arról szólt, hogy Lionel Messit ugyan remek egyéniségnek tartja, de a Barcelona argentin játékosának sokat kell még tennie azért, hogy beérje az ő korábbi eredményeit. *


*- Szép a három Aranylabda, amit Messi eddig kapott, de majd csak akkor ismerem el igazán a tudását, ha 1283 gólt szerez, mint én tettem egykoron, és ráadásként három világbajnoki címet is magáénak mondhat* *- jelentette ki Pelé. *


*A Fekete Gyögyszem hozzátette, ő és Messi között pillanatnyilag annyi a közös, hogy mindkettejüket meglepte Isten azzal, hogy kivételes tehetséget kaptak a földön túli erőktől. *


*És hogy mikor lesz új Pelé a világ labdarúgásában? *


- *Soha többé* - *válaszolta a Fekete Gyöngyszem. - Megmondom azt is, hogy miért:* *mert a szüleim már "bezárták a gyárat"... *



*Beckham rosszul döntött*








*További két évre érvényes szerződést írt alá az amerikai Los Angeles Galaxy-hoz a 115-szörös angol válogatott David Beckham. *


Ezt a döntését azzal indokolta, hogy a családja megszokta a várost, és számára első a família. Csakhogy Stuart Pearce, a brit olimpiai válogatott szakvezetője máris közölte, ez alkalmasint egy rossz elhatározás, hiszen a szakember így nem láthatja a játékos formáját, legfeljebb videóról nézheti meg meccseit. Márpedig Beckham a brit ötkarikás válogatott csapatkapitánya kíván lenni, amint azt ma kijelentette. 


- David jobban tette volna, ha a francia Paris SG-hez kötelezi el magát - mondta Pearce. - Elvégre ha így tesz, Párizsban csak beül a La Manche-csatorna alatt közlekedő vonatba és rövid időn belül Londonban van, azaz tavasszal részt vehetett volna a közös edzéseken. Így viszont aligha tudom garantálni a helyét az együttesemben. 


*Beckham az olimpiai idejére 37 éves lesz, és hiába nyert már korábban BL-t, klubvilágbajnoki címet, szerzett angol, spanyol és amerikai bajnoki aranyérmeket, erősen valószínűsíthető, hogy nem szerepelhet a londoni nyári játékokon.*


*Kikapott a Bayern München! *
2012. 01. 22. 02.58

 <RIGHT> 






*Meglepetés a javából: a tavaszi évadnyitón idegenben 3-1-es vereséget szenvedett az őszi német bajnok, a Bayern München.*


Erre aztán nem sokan számítottak: az őszi éllovas Bayern München idegenben 3-1-re alulmaradt a Borussia Mönchengladbachhal szemben a Bundesliga 1 tavaszi első fordulójában. 


Ráadásul a bajorok már háromgólos hátrányban voltak, amikor Bastian Scweinsteiger belőtte a szépítő gólt. 


- Az én számlámra írható ez a vereség - értékelt Manuel Neuer, a bajorok kapusa. - Az első gól előtt hibáztam, és emiatt kaptunk ki. 


Jupp Heyckes, a bajorok trénere viszont másként látta. 
- Tény, Manuel szerencsésebben követhette volna azt az akciót, amikor a Borussia megszerezte első gólját a 11. percben, de én akkor éreztem igazán, hogy elúszik a három pontunk, amikor már kétgólos hátrányba kerültünk. Nem rajtoltunk jól 2012-ben, viszont a bajnokságnak még messze nincs vége - értékelt Heynckes. 


- *A Bayern München elleni győzelemre a világ bármelyik együttese büszke lenne, így mi is azok vagyunk* -* nyilatkozta Lucien le Favre, a Mönchengladbach mestere.*




*Lövöldözés a hotelben *








*Egy vancouveri hotelben tartózkodott az amerikai női futballválogatott, amikor a szálláshelyükön lövöldözés tört ki.*


A fegyveres támadásban egy férfi vesztette életét, aki valószínűleg drogkereskedő volt és egy bandaháború áldozata lett. 


A női csapat tagjait, lehet, hogy az mentette meg, hogy éppen egy jógaórán vettek részt és a szobáikban tartózkodtak ez idő alatt. A válogatott edzője Pia Sundhage közölte, hogy senkinek nem esett baja, annak a játékosnak sem, aki a támadás idején éppen a közeli lépcsőházban tartózkodott.

*Az amerikai válogatott egyébként azért tartózkodott Vancouverben, mert pénteken kezdődik az Észak- és Közép-amerikai, valamint a Karibi Futballszövetség olimpiai kvalifikációs tornája.*



*Primera División - Győzött a Real Madrid, tartja ötpontos előnyét a Barcelonával szemben*
​*A Real Madrid 4-1-re győzött az Athletic Bilbao ellen vasárnap este a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, amelyben ezen a hétvégén a szezon előtti sztrájk miatt elhalasztott első fordulót pótolják. Ezzel az eredménnyel a listavezető Real Madrid tartja ötpontos előnyét a Barcelonával szemben.*

*Primera División, 1. forduló:*

*Real Madrid-Athletic Bilbao 4-1 (1-1)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól:* Marcelo (25.), Cristiano Ronaldo (47., 67., mindkettő 11-esből), José Callejon (85.), illetve Llorente (13.)



*Serie A - Sorozatban hetedszer nyert az Inter* 


*Az Internazionale hazai pályán legyőzte a Laziót az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*
*A sorozatban hetedik meccsüket megnyerő milánóiak ezzel megelőzték fővárosi riválisukat a tabellán, és már csak hat pontra vannak az éllovas Juventus mögött.*


*Serie A, 19. forduló:*
*Internazionale-Lazio 2-1 (1-1)*
---------------------------------
*gól:* Milito (44.), Pazzini (63.), illetve Rocchi (30.)


*Primera División - Messi vezetésével sima Barca-győzelem*
​*A címvédő, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona a mesterhármast szerző Lionel Messi vezetésével 4-1-re nyert a Málaga vendégeként vasárnap a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, amelyben ezen a hétvégén a szezon előtti sztrájk miatt elhalasztott első fordulót pótolják.*


*Primera División, 1. forduló:*
*Málaga-FC Barcelona 1-4 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*gól:* _Rondon (85.), illetve Messi (33., 51., 81.), Sanchez (48.)_



*Premier League - A Manchester United nyerte a rangadót*


*A Manchester United 2-1-re győzött az Arsenal vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 22. fordulójának vasárnapi rangadóján.*

A Vörös Ördögök az első félidő hosszabbításában Antonio Valencia góljával szerezték meg a vezetést, a fordulást követően azonban a góllövőlista éllovasa, a holland Robin van Persie találatával egyenlített az Arsenal.
A 81. percben aztán az ecuadori Valencia ismét megvillant, egy szóló után Danny Welbecket hozta kihagyhatatlan helyzetbe, aki értékesítette is azt, és eldöntötte a három pont sorsát.
Ez volt a két csapat történetének 215. összecsapása, az MU 90. diadalát érte el.


*Premier League,* *22.* *forduló:*
*Arsenal-Manchester United 1-2 (0-1)*
-----------------------------------
*gól:* van Persie (72.), illetve Valencia (45.), Welbeck (81.)


*Afrika Kupa - Angolai győzelem* 


*Angola legyőzte Burkina Fasót a XXVIII. labdarúgó Afrika Kupa B csoportjának nyitófordulójában.*

*A kontinenstorna Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajlik.*

*Eredmények:*
*B csoport, 1. forduló:*

*Angola-Burkina Faso 2-1 (0-0)*
*----------------------------*
*gól: *Mateus (48.), Manucho (68.), illetve Traoré (57.)


*Didier Drogba góljával Elefántcsontpart 1-0-ra nyert vasárnap Szudán ellen a XXVIII. labdarúgó Afrika Kupa B csoportjának nyitófordulójában.*

*Elefántcsontpart-Szudán 1-0 (1-0)*



*A Real Madrid-szurkolók is megbüntetnék Pepét*


*A Real Madrid szurkolóinak túlnyomó többsége azt szeretné, ha megbüntetnék Pepét, a csapat hátvédjét, aki rálépett a Barcelonát erősítő Lionel Messi kezére a labdarúgó Spanyol Király Kupa negyeddöntőjének szerdai első felvonásán.*

Egy felmérés szerint a fővárosi tábor 94 százaléka támogatja a durvaságáról is ismert portugál játékos eltiltását, aki csak tessék-lássék kért bocsánatot tettéért.
A spanyol lapok Németországot vagy Angliát említik példaként, ahol a szövetség utólag, videofelvétel alapján is megbünteti a futballistákat, miközben a spanyol szövetség nem vesz tudomást az óriási felháborodást kiváltott esetről. Indoklásul az illetékesek csak annyit közöltek, hogy a játékvezetői jelentésben nem szerepelt az incidens, és a katalánok sem emeltek hivatalosan panaszt.
Az esztendő első El Clásicója után - melyen a fővárosiak hazai pályán 2-1-re kikaptak - Pepe annyit mondott: nem szándékosan cselekedett, és ha sérülést okozott Messinek, akkor elnézést kér.

*"Egy bocsánatkérés nem ilyen, Pepe csak tovább rontotta a helyzetet" *- szögezte le az As nevű sportnapilap. 

*A 66-szoros válogatott Michel szerint a szövetségnek szigorú ítéletet kellene hoznia az ügyben, míg a nemzeti csapatban 54-szer szerepelt Rafael Alkorta kijelentette:*

*"Pepe nem tudja fékezni magát, ilyenkor csak a büntetés segít."*




​
​​*​*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 24)

*A Pápa győzelmekkel kezdte a felkészülési meccsek sorozatát*​ 



 

*A Sopron és a Balatonfüred csapatát is legyőzték, Tóth Bence góllal debütált.*​ 

A tegnapi napon lejátszotta első, valamint második edzőmérkőzését is a bajnoki tabella kieső helyén álló Pápa csapata.​ 

Először az NB II-es Sopron csapatával mérték össze erejüket. Az összecsapást 2-1-re nyerték meg és mindkét gólt újfiú szerezte. A 15. percben a télen a Ferencvárostól érkező Tóth Bence talált be majd miután egyenlített a másodosztályú egyesület egy próbajátékon szereplő futballista, mégpedig Antonio Inutile tette le a névjegyét egy győztes góllal.​ 

A második mérkőzés már simább győzelmet hozott, hiszen háromgólos sikert arattak a Balatonfüred felett annak ellenére, hogy ezen a mérkőzésen leginkább a második csapat tagjai léptek pályára. A gólokat Quintero, Piti szerezte és volt egy öngól is.​ 


*Több mint tíz játékos távozhat a nyáron az Üllői útról *
2012. 01. 24. 06.04​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Ferencváros csapatának rutinos játékosainak szerződése lejár a nyáron így tehát ingyen távozhatnának.*​ 

Jövő év júniusában több mint tíz játékosnak lejár a szerződése ez által ingyen távozhatnának a klubtól. A listán több olyan játékos is szerepel, akinek akár a visszavonulást is jelentheti a szerződés lejárta.​ 

*Nekik jár le a szerződésük:* *Maróti Béla, Marko Ranilovic, Gyenes Dávid, Végh Zoltán, Balog Zoltán, Junior, Lisztes Krisztián, Rósa Dénes, Hector Morales, Oláh Lóránt, Pölöskey Péter.*​ 
*Maróti Béla, Marko Ranilovic* valamint* Oláh Lóránt* távozása tűnik a legbiztosabbnak, hiszen utóbbi kettő kikerült a kezdő tizenegyből Marótit pedig már a második csapatba száműzték és nála már januárban bekövetkezhet a klubváltás, hiszen már a törökországi edzőtáborba sem utazott el a kerettel.​ 

*Villas-Boas továbbra is védi Torrest *
2012. 01. 24. 08.08​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Chelsea portugál edzője, Andre Villas-Boas hetek óta csak védi csapata spanyol csatárát, Fernando Torrest.*​ 

Senki sem tudja, miért képtelen immáron tizenegy angol bajnoki tétmérkőzésen keresztül gólt szerezni a spanyol Fernando Torres.​ 
Mindenesetre az valóban feltűnő, hogy az ibériai támadó egyszerűen nem talál be az ellenfelek kapujába.​ 

- Nem vitatom, hogy sokkal szerencsésebb lenne, ha Fernando végre megtörné a gólcsendjét - nyilatkozta Villas-Boas, a londoni Kékek mestere, aki a Norwich elleni idegenbeli 0-0 után amúgy erős támadásoknak van kitéve. - Gyakran beszélek Torresszel az edzések végén, és ő azt mondja, hogy bízzak benne, mert előbb vagy utóbb megszakad ez a kellemetlen sorozata. Ami engem illet, különösképpen nem vagyok elkeseredve, hiszen példásan kiveszi a részét a támadómunkánkból, mondhatnám azt is, hogy a gólelőkészítésben igyekszik fontos szerepet betölteni. És nekem ez is elég. 
Elvégre mindegy, ki rúgja a gólunkat, csak nyerjünk.​ 


*Ferguson: Berbatov marad az MU-nál*​ 

*Kizárta Dimitar Berbatov eligazolását Sir Alex Ferguson, az angol bajnok Manchester United labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője.*​ 
A skót mester elismerte, hogy a bolgár csatár egy hete Németországba repült, annak azonban szerinte semmi köze nem volt egy esetleges váltáshoz a Bayer Leverkusenhez vagy Bayern Münchenhez, hanem magánút volt.​

*A mostanában ritkán lehetőséghez jutó, 30 éves támadó szerződése az idény végéig szól, de Ferguson szerint hamarosan életbe lép az egyéves hosszabbítási opció.*​ 

*Primera División - Győzött a Villarreal*​ 
*A Villarreal győzött a Sporting Gijón ellen hétfőn a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, amelyben a hétvégén a szezon előtti sztrájk miatt elhalasztott első fordulót pótolták.*​ 

*Primera División, 1. forduló:*​ 
*Villarreal-Sporting Gijón 3-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Ruben (57.), Valero (59.), Bruno (91.)​ 


*Afrika Kup**a - Tunéziai siker a C csoport rangadóján*​ 
*Tunézia legyőzte Marokkót hétfőn a C csoport rangadóján a 28., Egyenlítői-Guineában és Gabonban zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán.*​ 
*Eredmény:*
*C csoport, 1. forduló:*​ 
*Tunézia-Marokkó 2-1 (1-0)*
*-------------------------*
*gól:* Korbi (34.), Msakni (76.), illetve Kharja (86.)​ 


*Afrika Kupa - Győzelemmel kezdett a társrendező Gabon*​ 
*Az Egyenlítői-Guineával társrendező Gabon futballválogatottja hétfőn kétgólos győzelemmel kezdett Niger ellen a 28. Afrika Kupán.*​


*Eredmény:*
*C csoport, 1. forduló:*​ 
*Gabon-Niger 2-0 (2-0)*
*---------------------*
*gól:* Aubameyang (30.), Nguema (44.)​ 


*EURO-2012 - Még nem lehet átadni a varsói stadiont*​ 
*A varsói városvezetés egyelőre visszavonta engedélyét a nyári labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságra épülő stadion átadására.*​ 
Az építészeti felügyelet és a tűzoltóság közelebbről meg nem nevezett hiányosságokra bukkant a létesítményben, amely június 8-án otthont ad a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű kontinenstorna nyitómeccsének, a Lengyelország-Görögország találkozónak.​ 
*Az arénának már tavaly nyárra el kellett volna készülnie, a hivatalos megnyitó - ha sikerül elvégezni a javításokat - a tervek szerint vasárnap lesz. *​ 
*Az első mérkőzést február 12-én játsszák az új stadionban.*



*David Beckham maradt a futballgazdagok leggazdagabbika*​*Miközben a (foci)világ rendre két emberre szűkíti a választ arra a vissza-visszatérő kérdésre, hogy ki a földkerekség jelenlegi legértékesebb labdarúgója, hajlamos megfeledkezni a nevető harmadikról. *

Aki nem Lionel Messi, még csak nem is Cristiano Ronaldo - bár e kettőt tartják jó ideje az élduónak -, hanem David Beckham. Merthogy értékességben, értékállóságban, vagy ha jobban tetszik: a pénzben is kifejezhető rangsorban ő, az angolok nagy formátumú, bár futballtudásban kétségtelenül az említett kettőnél szerényebb érdemjegyet érdemlő játékosa az első.
Hiába vette meg 2009-ben minden idők legnagyobb summájáért - 93,6 millió euróért (mostani árfolyamon számítva körülbelül 30 milliárd forintért) - a Real Madrid a Manchester Unitedtől a portugál Ronaldót, hiába érdemelte ki sorozatban háromszor egymás után a világ legjobb labdarúgója címet az argentin Messi - legutóbb a január 9-i Aranylabda-díjkiosztón jelenve meg újfent győztesként a színpadon -, és hiába kapnak csúcsjátékoshoz mért csúcsgázsit mindketten, a legnagyobb vagyona, és még legutóbb is a legtöbb bevétele Beckhamnek volt. Igen, a 36 esztendősen már karrierje finisében járó szigetországi kiválóság a Forbes amerikai gazdasági-pénzügyi magazin kimutatása szerint az utóbbi években megszokott módon változatlanul az első helyet foglalja el a futballgazdagok világranglistáján.
Nem elsősorban a játékából gazdagodott meg
Beckham - a bugyellárisok-bankbetétek nagyságának eredményes kifürkészésében hosszú-hosszú ideje otthonos Forbes a közelmúltban hozzáférhetővé tett legfrissebb kimutatása szerint - pillanatnyilag 306 millió amerikai dolláros, 240-es átszámítással csaknem 73 és fél milliárd forintos vagyon felett rendelkezik, és toronymagasan vezet Ronaldo (160 millió dolláros vagyon) és Messi (110 millió) előtt. Hogy ez miként lehetséges?
Mindenekelőtt úgy, hogy Beckham még fénykorában, amikor pályafutása zenitjén járt, nemcsak és nem is elsősorban a játékáért kapott, szerződéses pénzekből vágta zsebre a legtöbbet, hanem már akkor is legfőképpen abból élt, helyesebben gyarapította folytonosan tovább a vagyonát, hogy a férfiszurkolók mellett a labdarúgást kevésbé, a jóképű Beckhamet viszont annál inkább kedvelő női hívek rajongását is kihasználva a marketing, a piaci megjelenés révén sikerrel adtak el számos hozzá köthető terméket, köztük az ő számával (arcképével) ellátott mezt, más focifelszerelést, egyéb, vele reklámozott különféle "kegytárgyat". Az ilyen jellegű magánkontraktusai, szponzori megállapodásai a mai napig termelik neki a jelentős bevételt (idén februártól lepi el 40 ország hálózati boltjait például egy újabb férfi alsónadrág "a la Beckham"), és élő szerződései mellé 2012-ben további súlyos dollármilliókat garantáló újabbak is belépnek sportruházati cikkeket, életmód-termékeket, vitaminokat forgalmazó vállalatbirodalmak , illetve egy híradástechnikai cégóriás jóvoltából, amelyek arcaként bukkan fel világszerte az Amerikában is felettébb népszerű sztár.
Amellett a labdarúgással sem hagyott még fel, jóllehet a profi szerződése tavaly lejárt az európai foci egyesült államokbeli elitbajnokságában (MLS) szereplő Los Angeles Galaxynél. Beckham - a Manchester United egykori üdvöskéje - négyévi spanyolországi "külszolgálat" után, a Real Madridtól tette át működése színhelyét Kaliforniába, és 2007-ben írt alá öt esztendőre a Galaxyhez összesen nem kevesebb, mint 250 millió dollárért. Ennek csak kisebb részét tették ki futballjövedelmei (idényenként durván 10 milliót rugdosott össze), és mintegy 200 millió folyt be a hirdetési piacról, a javarészt az USA-ban "tejelő" reklámszerződései révén. A tavaly májusban zárult legutóbbi teljes évadjában ez utóbbi tétel nagyjából 40 millióra rúgott, amivel a tételes elszámolásban is elébe került a futballmilliomosok lajstromában a 38 millió dollárig jutó Ronaldónak és az ilyesféle bevételekből 32 millió dollárra szert tevő Messinek.
Köszönte szépen, de nem kért belőle
Itt és most talán megér egy közbevetést a további sorrend is: a listán negyedik a Real Madridban játszó brazil Kaká (összvagyona 100 millió dollár, bevétele a legutóbbi idényben 25 millió volt), az ötödik helyen az olasz AC Milantól Brazíliába hazatért és a Flamengónál alkalmazásban álló Ronaldinho található (90 millió, 24 millió), a hatodik pedig az Európából szintén Amerikába, a New York Red Bullshoz igazolt francia Thierry Henry (60, 21).
A számpárokból is látszik, hogy Beckham elsőségét egyikőjük sem veszélyezteti, gyaníthatóan még jövőre sem, tudniillik az angol futballista már bejelentette: játszik tovább, komoly tervei vannak még, és megeshet, hogy a Los Angeles Galaxynél marad szerződést hosszabbítva ahelyett, hogy visszatérne az öreg kontinensre. Ahová hívják sok ország sok klubjától, mert húzónév, klasszis márka Beckham, aki ráadásul még változatlanul tud focizni is. A legutóbbi invitálást a franciák tehetős együttesétől, a Paris St.-Germaintől kapta, de köszönte szépen, pedig nem lehetett kevés a bérkínálat egy olyan klubtól, amelynek arab olajsejk tulajdonosai 100 millió eurót költöttek játékosvásárlásra röpke hat hónap alatt. A felek abban maradtak, hogy egyszer talán a jövőben még megköthetik az üzletet, momentán azonban nem társulnak. Gyaníthatóan azért, mert David barátunknak még a katariakénál is jobb ajánlata van...
Beckham éppenséggel nem csupán klubszinten képzeli el a folytatást, hanem a brit válogatott tagjaként ott akar lenni az idén nyáron esedékes londoni olimpián is. Igaz, utóbbiért nem kérne pénzt, ami egyfelől szép hazafias gesztus, másfelől pedig a honi ötkarikás játékokon való szereplés alighanem reklámerőben is felér egy zsíros szerződéssel, ami a londoni fellépések utóhasznosításában jelentkezhet.
A "vagyonkirály" által vezetett futball-világranglistán amúgy valahol - hogy pontosan hol, nem tudni, de - szerepel több honfitársunk is. Közülük a legjobb (szerződést kötő) kétségtelenül Dzsudzsák Balázs, a holland PSV Eindhoven után a távoli Dagesztán élgárdájában, az orosz bajnokságban szereplő Anzsi Mahacskala csapatában légióskodott, majd a minap a Dinamo Moszkvához átszerződött válogatott szélső. A Forbes összeállításában ugyan ő sem kapott helyet, mivel a legkövérebb bankbetétel bíró focisták élegyüttesébe nem férhetett be, más forrásból azonban úgy tudjuk, hogy Dzsudzsák 3,3 millió euróért mondott igent az Anzsi milliárdos tulajdonosának, aki - ha igaz - évi egymilliárd forintnál valamivel többet fizetett a magyar támadó szolgálataiért. Egyelőre nem tudni, hogy a moszkvai csapattól mennyit kap fizetésként.
Mindesetre övé a legjobban dotált magyar labdarúgót megillető titulus, még ha az említett summa aprópénznek tűnik is a legnagyobbak, pontosabban a nemzetközi futballélmezőny busás jövedelmeket kasszírozó tagjainak keresményeihez képest. Viszont komoly vonzerő lehet az idehaza labdát kergető tehetségek számára: hogy tudniillik még a mi focinkkal is lehet nagy pénzekre szert tenni, csak éppen kell tudni megfelelő csapatot és hozzá tehetős klubtulajdonost találni…​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Kondás Elemér elégedett*








*A hétvégi felkészülési mérkőzésék elérték céljukat, mondta a DVSC vezetőedzője.*


A Loki trénere az együttes hivatalos honlapjának nyilatkozott a szombati találkozókról, melyeken előbb a Balmazújvárost 3-1-re, majd a Szatmárnémetit 3-0 arányban győzte le a hajdúsági csapat.


„A két mérkőzésnek az volt a célja, hogy a játékosok mérkőzésterhelést kapjanak – kezdte a Loki szakvezetője. - A Balmazújváros jó ellenfélnek bizonyult, az iram is megfelelő volt, kellő agresszivitás jellemezte a játékot, emellett gólokat is láthattunk. Elégedett lehetek, bár a második félidőhöz talán többet tehettünk volna hozzá, egy-két játékos kevesebbet futott, de amit akartunk, sikerült megvalósítani, vagyis mindenki negyvenöt percet kapott. A héten is két edzőmérkőzést vívunk, a cél most már az lesz, hogy valamennyi labdarúgó teljes meccset játsszon.” - mondta Kondás Elemér.


*Szombaton tehát újabb két felkészülési találkozó vár Vargáékra, mindkettő a szlovák Tatran Presov ellen. *
*Előbb 14:00-kor majd 16:00 órai kezdettel mérkőznek meg a felek.*


*Kulcsár Kornél és Nagy Dániel is aláírt Szombathelyre *
2012. 01. 25. 04.07

 <RIGHT> 






*Véget ért Kulcsár Kornél átigazolási hercehurcája és aláírt a Haladás csapatához.*


Mint korábban arról beszámoltunk közel állt egymáshoz a két fél és a Kaposvár valamint a Hali vezetői meg is egyeztek az utánpótlás válogatott középpályás szerződtetéséről.


A 20 esztendős futballista négy és fél évre ír alá új csapatához és a Rákóczi hetvenezer eurót kap cserébe.
Kulcsár Kornél első szombathelyi szavait tette közzé a klub hivatalos honlapja:* „Szeretném bebizonyítani, hogy helyem van a csapatban. Nem lehet más célom, mint minél többet játsszak és a Haladás minél sikeresebb legyen.”*
Nagy Dániel is aláírta egy éves kölcsönszerződését, aki a Kovács Sándor transzfer egyik feltételeként érkezik a csapathoz. 

*A szélső elmondta, hogy nehezen birkózott meg a távozás gondolatával: „Székesfehérváron születtem, Videoton-nevelés vagyok, így azt hiszem, nem kell hangsúlyoznom, egyáltalán nem volt könnyű otthagynom a Vidit. Azonban az utolsó félévem nem úgy sikerült, ahogy szerettem volna, nem voltam igazán jó formában, így ezt a törést a pályafutásomban Szombathelyen szeretném kiegyenesíteni. *


*Subotic után nyomoznak *
2012. 01. 25. 03.03

 <RIGHT> 






*Neven Suboticot szexuális túlkapás miatt jelentették fel.*


Az eset valószínűleg a Dortmund védőjének házában történt egy partin. Egy 21 éves személy tett feljelentést, miszerint Subotic házában szexuális zaklatás áldozata lett. Rajta kívül még három további személyt is feljelentettek, de a klub más játékosai nem érintettek. A nyomozás eddigi eredményei szerint új fejlemény az ügyben, hogy a parti összes résztvevője gyanúsított a feljelentő kivételével.


*Subotic ügyvédje Alfons Becker azonban teljesen meg van győződve védence vétlenségéről és arra vár, hogy az aktákba ő is betekintést nyerhessen. *

*Az állami ügyészség sem foglalt állást, egyelőre vizsgálják a január elején történt esetet.*


*EURO-2012 - Megerősített rendőri készenlét lesz Kárpátalján*
2012. 01. 25. 00.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Az ukrán-magyar határt Kijevvel összekötő főút mentén harminc kilométerenként felállított rendőrposztokkal felügyelik majd a nyári labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság ukrajnai mérkőzéseire tartó külföldi szurkolók biztonságát Kárpátalján.*


Mint Viktor Ruszin, a Kárpátalja megyei rendőrség parancsnoka keddi ungvári sajtótájékoztatóján közölte, az Eb kezdetére Csaptól a Vereckei-hágóig kiépítik a posztok láncolatát. 

"A kárpátaljai rendőrök a külföldi szurkolók rendelkezésére állnak, ha segítségre, tájékoztatásra lesz szükségük" - idézte Ruszint a zakarpattya.net.ua hírportál.

*A rendőrkapitány azt is elmondta, hogy a sátrakban elhelyezett posztokon olyan rendőrök teljesítenek majd 24 órás szolgálatot, akik idegen nyelveket beszélnek.* 

*A feladatra – a közlekedésrendészeken kívül – mintegy 200 rendőrt mozgósítanak, emellett Kárpátaljáról is vezényelnek rendőröket Lembergbe (Lviv) az Eb ottani meccseinek a biztosítására.*


*Bale középre húzódna*








*Megjegyzést tett edzőjének a walesi Gareth Bale.*

Némi szakmai vita alakult ki Harry Redknapp, a Tottenham Hotspur edzője és a csapat walesi válogatott kiválósága, Gareth Bale között.
A tehetséges labdarúgónak immár sok (mert zavarja) az, hogy minden meccsen az ellenfél két játékosa figyel rá. 
- Amikor a Spurs-be jöttem, eleinte balhátvédet játszottam, aztán bal oldali középpályásként futballozom, olykor még balszélsőt is játszatnak velem - mondta Bale. - De mivel a gyorsaságom feltűnt a riválisok szakvezetőinek, világos, hogy két emberrel őriztetnek. Így pedig nem tudok sokat hozzátenni a játékhoz. 
A walesi labdarúgó inkább a pálya középső területére húzódna, hiszen úgy könnyebben otthagyhatná az emberfogóit. 
*- Meg kellene húzni ezt a lépést, mert úgy sokkal több pozitívummal rukkolnék elő meccs közben.*





*Két német élcsapat is védőjét veszítette*








*Az élvonalbeli német labdarúgó-bajnokságban (Bundesliga) szereplő Schalke 04 Benedikt Höwedest, a Werder Bremen pedig Sebastian Prödlt veszítette el a 18. fordulóba. Mindkét védő az arcán szenvedett súlyos sérülést, így hosszabb pihenő vár rájuk.*


A Schalke jól teljesít a bajnokságban, hiszen a csapat 3. a tabellán, ráadásul ugyanannyi pontjuk van, mint az éllovas Bayern Münchennek és a második Borussia Dortmundnak.
Hiába nyertek hétvégén a VfB Stuttgart ellen Raúlék, elveszítették egyik alapemberüket, Höwedest. 

A legfrissebb Bundesliga hírek szerint a német válogatott védőnek közel egy hónapot kell kihagynia arccsonttörése miatt, de minden a felépülésének gyorsaságától függ. Höwedes még csak 23 éves, de a gelsenkircheniek egyik legértékesebb játékosa és egyben csapatkapitánya is.
Valamivel rosszabbul járt a Werder osztrák légiósa, Prödl. A brémaiak a Kaiserslautern otthonában vendégeskedtek, a találkozó 22. percében a vendégek védője elöl maradt egy támadásnál. Prödl a kapura szerette volna fejelni a labdát, pechére azonban Dorge Kouemaha a labda után az arcát is telibe találta ollózás közben.
A több magyarországi klubban is megfordult kameruni természetesen felvette a kapcsolatot Prödllel, aki elfogadta bocsánatkérést, hiszen tudja, nem direkt rúgta őt fejbe. A 23 éves védő két hónapig nem léphet pályára, mivel az orrcsontja és az állkapocscsontja is eltört, ráadásul még agyrázkódást is szenvedett.
A hétvégén a Werder a Bayer Leverkusent fogadja, a mérkőzés vesztese pedig messze kerülhet a Bajnokok Ligája indulást érő helyektől. 
*A **német foci fogadási** ajánlatok a brémaiakat tarják az esélyesebbnek, igaz, ez csak a hazai pálya előnye miatt van így.*


<IFRAME height=315 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kc05QKEmbE0" frameBorder=0 width=560></IFRAME>




*Mourinho az idény végén távozhat a Real Madridtól*

*José Mourinho, a Real Madrid vezetőedzője nem cáfolta, hogy a nyáron esetleg elhagyja a fővárosi futballcsapatot.*

A portugál tréner egy újságírói kérdésre, miszerint június 30-án távozik-e Madridból, csak ennyit válaszolt: "Kérdezze meg a kollégáját", majd hozzátette: "a pletykákról nem tudok semmit..."
A helyi lapok szerint ugyanis van esély arra, hogy "Mou" az idény végén továbbálljon.

A szakember követlező nagy megméretése este 22 órakor lesz, amikor tanítványai a szezonban ötödször, idén másodszor találkoznak az ősi rivális FC Barcelonával. Ezúttal a Király Kupa negyeddöntőjének visszavágóján, a Camp Nou Stadionban csap össze a két együttes. A katalán csapat egy hete 2-1-re nyert a Bernabeu Stadionban.


*Mindenkit szélnek eresztettek az élvonalból kizárt Neuchatelnél* 

*Az edzőket és az összes labdarúgót menesztették a svájci élvonalbeli bajnokságból egy hete kizárt a Neuchatel Xamaxnál.*
*Bulat Csagajev orosz tulajdonos kedden közölte, hogy a dubaji edzőtáborból való hazatérés után mindenki kereshet magának másik klubot.*

A svájci liga azért vonta vissza múlt héten az egyesület licecét, mert kiderült, hogy tavaly a szükséges pénzügyi garanciához egy hamis banki iratot mutatott be az illetékes testületnek.

A Neuchatelt májusban megvásárló Csagajev azt ígérte korábban, hogy Bajnokok Ligája-résztvevő csapatot épít majd fel, ám azóta egyik botrány követte a másikat: *a csecsen üzletember négy edzőt is menesztett, s a mostani szezonban nyolc pontot vontak le a csapattól különböző kihágások és fizetéselmaradások miatt.*



*Afrika Kupa - Mali legyőzte Guineát*​*Mali kedden egygólos győzelmet aratott Guinea felett a 28. labdarúgó Afrika Kupán.*

*A kontinenstorna Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajlik.*

*Eredmény:*
*D csoport, 1. forduló:*

*Mali-Guinea 1-0 (1-0)*
*----------------------*
*gól:* Traore (29.)


*Afrika Kupa - Ghánai győzelem*​*A világbajnoki negyeddöntős Ghána egygólos győzelmet aratott kedden Botswana felett a 28. labdarúgó Afrika Kupán.*

*Eredmény:*
*D csoport, 1. forduló:*

*Ghána-Botswana 1-0 (1-0)*
*-------------------------*
*gól:* Mensah (25.)


*EURO-2012 - Totti visszatérhet az olasz válogatottba* 

*Francesco Totti azt fontolgatja, hogy visszatér az olasz válogatottba a nyári, lengyel-ukrán rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság idejére.*

Cesare Prandelli szövetségi kapitány nemrég közölte, hogy az idény végén mérleget vonnak az AS Roma 35 éves sztárjával, és eldöntik, hogy jön-e a nemzeti csapatba.

*"Soha ne mondd, hogy soha"* - mondta talányosan egy tévéműsorban a 2006-os világbajnok. *"Örülök, hogy a kapitány, akivel remek a viszonyom, számításba vesz, májusban visszatérünk a témára."*

*Totti a németországi vb után köszönt el a válogatottól - melyben 58-szor lépett pályára -, és azóta rendre kizárta a visszatérés lehetőségét.*​​



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 27)

*Háromgólos győzelem a Rubin Kazany II ellen *
2012. 01. 27. 03.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Második mérkőzésén fölényes győzelmet aratott az NB II-es válogatott a törökországi Belekben: Sós, Szekér és Varga góljával 3-0-ra nyert a Rubin Kazany második csapata ellen.*


Az eredetileg szerdára tervezett mérkőzést, részben a rossz időjárás miatt, csütörtökön játszották le. Ezért is érdemel említést, hogy a körülményekhez képest kitűnő pályán rendezték a találkozót.

Ugyanakkor dicséri a magyar játékosokat, hogy bár a talaj nyilvánvalóan alkalmazkodást kívánt tőlük, ebben jelesre vizsgáztak.

Dárdai Pál szövetségi edző ezúttal Somodi Bencét állította a kapuba (hétfőn, az azeriek elleni 1-1-es mérkőzésen Szántai Levente védett), a mezőnyjátékosok közül elsősorban a hét elején kevesebb szerephez jutottak kerültek a kezdőcsapatba. Az azeriek elleni kezdő tizenegyből a csapatkapitány Makra Zsolt, valamint Preklet Csaba ésVarga Tamás tartotta meg a helyét.

A szövetségi edző értékelése szerint ismét kellett néhány perc, hogy a csapat lábra kapjon, de aztán felülmúlta a néhány rutinosabb játékossal „megerősített”, fiatal orosz csapatot. Dárdai Pál örömmel látta viszont az edzéseken gyakoroltakat, s újra köszönetét fejezte ki játékosai klubedzőinek, akik remekül felkészített játékosokat adtak a válogatottnak.

A mérkőzés első gólját a 32. percben Sós Márkó szerezte, majd kevéssel az első játékrész vége előtt, a 44. percben Szekér Dávid növelte az előnyt. A második félidő egyetlen gólját a 74. percben a csereként beállt Rácz Ferenc szerezte.


*A csapat legközelebb szombaton játszik mérkőzést.*


*Magyar NB II-es válogatott* – *Rubin Kazany II 3-0 (2-0)*

*A magyar csapat összeállítása a következő volt:* 
_Somodi Bence – Fazakas Géza (Kornis Attila, 60.), Preklet Csaba, Makra Zsolt, Szekér Dávid (Czár Richárd, 65.) – Bognár István (Bene Attila, 46.), Sós Márkó (Petneházi Márk, 65.), Kónya Márk (Oláh Gergő 46.), Zámbó Bence – Varga Tamás (Rácz Ferenc, 46.), Kenderes Zoltán (Mundi Roland, 46.)._


*Mancini: Nem fellebbezünk, minek tennénk? *
2012. 01. 27. 05.11

 <RIGHT> 






*Múlt vasárnap a Manchester City olasz válogatott támadója, Mario Balotelli rátaposott ellenfele fejére, és mivel a Tottenham Hotspur elleni bajnoki rangadón elkövetett sportszerűtlensége okán az angol szövetség fegyelmit indított ellene, biztos is lehet a négy mérkőzésről való eltiltásában.*


- Ezt mi is belátjuk - nyilatkozta Roberto Mancini, a City edzője.


- Ma este hatig ugyan fellebbezhetünk az ítélet ellen, de én a magam részéről talán ezt feleslegesnek érzem. A tévéfelvétel bizonyító erejű, teljesen kilátástalan próbálkozás lenne, továbbá indokolatlan pénzkidobás is.

Mancini emlékeztetett arra, hogy a Manchester United elleni mérkőzésen kiállított Vincent Kompany ügyében ugyan megpróbálkoztak hasonlóval, de szinte szóba sem álltak velük a fegyelmi fellebviteli tárgyaláson.

- *Ha ugye Kompany egy sokkal kisebb vétségéért kénytelen négy meccset kihagyni, akkor világos, hogy Balotelli ügyében sem lennénk nyerők... - vélte az edző.*


*Afrika Kupa - Újabb győzelmükkel nyolc között az elefántcsontpartiak* 

*Az elefántcsontparti válogatott csütörtökön megszerezte második győzelmét is a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán, így már biztos, hogy a B csoportból továbbjut a negyeddöntőbe.*

*Eredmények:*
*B csoport, 2. forduló:*

*Elefántcsontpart-Burkina Faso 2-0 (1-0)*
*---------------------------------------*
*g:* Kalou (16.), Kone (82., öngól)


*Afrika Kupa - Szudáni pontszerzés*

*Szudán válogatottja csütörtökön megszerezte első pontját a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán, miután a B csoport második fordulójában 2-2-es döntetlent játszott Angolával.*

*Eredmény:*
*B csoport, 2. forduló:*

*Szudán-Angola 2-2 (1-1)*
*-----------------------*
*gól:* Ahmed (33., 74.), illetve Manucho (5., 50., utóbbit 11-esből)



*Caceres ismét a Juventushoz került*​*Pályafutása során második alkalommal igazol az olasz Juventus együtteséhez Martin Caceres, az uruguayi labdarúgó-válogatott egyik erőssége.*

A 24 éves futballista - aki a 2009/10-es idényben már kölcsönjátékosként erősítette a torinói alakulatot - a Sevilla együttesétől kerül a gárdához a következő fél évre, egyelőre ugyancsak kölcsönbe, a szezon végén azonban a Zebrák nyolc millió euró ellenében akár végleg megvásárolhatják.

*Caceres 38-szor szerepelt az uruguayi nemzeti csapatban, amellyel a 2010-es dél-afrikai világbajnokságon a negyedik helyen végzett, tavaly pedig megnyerte a Copa Americát.*


*Iniestának három hetet kell kihagynia* 

*Három hétig nem léphet pályára Andrés Iniesta, a spanyol bajnok, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes FC Barcelona világbajnok futballistája.*

A középpályás szerda este, az ősi rivális Real Madrid elleni Király Kupa-negyeddöntő visszavágó első félidejében combizomszakadást szenvedett. A 2-2-vel, és katalán továbbjutással végződött összecsapáson egy másik hazai játékos, a chilei Alexis Sanchez is kidőlt a sorból, ám neki valószínűleg csak a Villarreal elleni hétvégi bajnokit kell kihagynia.

*A gránátvörös-kékeknél pillanatnyilag David Villa és Ibrahim Afellay is sérüléssel bajlódik.*​​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*Írország és Izrael ellen is játszik az A-válogatott*
2012. 01. 28. 05.42

 <RIGHT> 






*Szinte teljesen kialakult az Egervári Sándor irányította A-válogatott 2012-es programja. Eldőlt, hogy a csapat június 4-én Írország, augusztus 15-én pedig Izrael válogatottját fogadja.*

Már korábban is biztos volt, hogy a válogatott* február 29-én, Győrben, Bulgária, június elsején pedig idegenben Csehország ellen lép pályára*.

Immár tisztázódott az is, hogy még két felkészülési mérkőzés bekerült a programba: *2012. június negyedikén* az Európa-bajnokságra készülő *íreket*, majd *augusztus 15-én*, ugyancsak hazai pályán, az *izraelieket* fogadja. 

*A FIFA-naptár dátumait tekintve így már csak egy szabad terminus maradt felkészülési találkozóra: november 14. Az elmúlt évek gyakorlata alapján valószínűsíthető, hogy akkor is pályára lép majd válogatott.*


*Németh Krisztián Hollandiába szerződött *








*Németh Krisztián, az ősz derekától az MTK csapatában szerepelt négyszeres válogatott csatár féléves szerződést kötött a holland élvonalban szereplő RKC Waalwijk együttesével.*

A 23 éves, junior-világbajnoki bronzérmes csatár külföldi pályafutása során szerepelt a Liverpool FC, a Blackpool, majd Görögországban az AEK Athén, az Olympiakosz Pireusz és az Olympiakosz Volosz együttesében.


Új klubja, az RKC Waalwijk honlapja szerint valószínű, hogy már vasárnap pályára lép a VVV ellen.

A mérkőzés nagyon fontos az RKC számára, ugyanis éppen a VVV-t előzi meg. 

*A bajnoki tabella 15. (legjobb még nem kieső vagy osztályozós) helyén álló waalwijkieknek mindenképpen szükségük volt csatárra, ugyanis mindössze két csapat szerzett eddig nála kevesebb gólt a holland élvonal 2011–2012-es idényében.*


*Eto'o Afrikai fiataljait inti*








*Mivel Kamerun nem vesz részt az Afrika Kupán, Samuel Eto'o afféle korteskörutat tart most.*


A Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guíneában folyó Afrikai Kupa egyik díszvendége a kameruni Samuel Eto'o, aki ugye azért nem léphet pályára, hiszen válogatottja nem harcolta ki a részvétel jogát. 


Eto'o így elfogadhatta a gaboniak, közelebbről a libreville-i szervezők meghívását egy nemzetközi sajtótájékoztatóra. Azon a futball mellett persze korunk egyik népbetegségéről, az AIDS-ről és a HIV-ről is sok szó esett. 


*- Afrika fiataljainak rá kell jönniük, hogy kontinensünk nyavalyája azért terjed, mert az afrikaiak a pillanatnyi gyönyörért feladják a biztonságot* *- mondta Eto'o.* 
*- Ezúton üzenem minden afrikai embernek, hogy ne kezeljék az AIDS-t és a HIV-vírust tabutémaként, beszéljenek róla nyíltan, igaz, a szexuális együttlétek előtt tegyenek meg mindent azért, hogy kizárják a fertőzésveszélyt. Kérem, hallgassanak rám, elvégre eléggé tapasztalt felnőtt férfi vagyok. *


*Casillas érdekes megjegyzést tett a bíróra - Barcelona-Real Madrid 2-2*








*Újabb két El Clásicón vagyunk túl, ezúttal Spanyol Kupa "formájában", és megint a Barcelona örülhet, hiszen búcsúztatta a Real Madridot.*

Szerdán bonyolították le Barcelonában a Spanyol Kupa-negyedöntő második mérkőzését, amelyen a madridi 2-1-es sikere után a katalán együttes 2-2-t játszott a Real Madriddal, és 4-3-as összesítéssel jutott az elődöntőbe. 


A hazaiak Pedro (43.) és Dani Alvés (45. - utóbbié irtózatosan nagy lövés volt, a jobb felső sarokba vágódó!) révén kétgólos előnyt szerzett, majd fordulás után a Real diktált nagy tempót. Cristiano Ronaldo "Csikar-szögből" szépített (68. p.), kisvártatva Karim Benzema (72. o.) egyenlített. Ha a fővárosiak rúgnak még egy gólt, továbbjutnak... Rúgtak is. 

Illetve fejeltek. Korábban. Igen, Sergio Ramos fejelt remek gólt szöglet után, csakhogy Fernando Teixeira játékvezető nem adta meg, mert valamiféle lökést látott. 


Aztán megfigyelhettük, amint Lionel Messi, akinek a kézfejére rátaposott Pepe az első meccsen, ezúttal visszaadta a kölcsönt, hiszen kőkeményen gáncsolta a portugált, és meg is kapta a maga sárga lapját. 

S ha már Ramos! A védőt a lefújás előtt nem sokkal kiállították, mert szabálytalankodott Sergio Busquets ellen. 


- Hozzá sem értem, ez ellen a lap ellen óvást nyújtunk be - mondta Ramos.


Iker Casillas kapus a lefújás után odaszólt Teixeira bírónak, hogy most aztán elmehet ünnepelni a Barcelonával, mert nekik fújt, José Mourinho, a madridiak edzője pedig ennyit jegyzett meg: 


*- A játékvezetővel nem foglalkozom, pusztán idézem azt, amit a játékosaim mondtak az öltözőben: ezen az estén mi nem győzhettünk, mert azt mindenképpen megakadályozták volna "illetékesek"*. 

Alvaro Arbeola, a Real játékosa kijelentette, dicső módon harcoltak, míg Xavi Hernández, a Barcelona középpályása elismerte, a Real volt a jobbik csapat, de a Barcelona jutott tovább. *A bírót kritizáló Casillas még hozzátette, a kupából kiestek ugyan, de a bajnokságban és a Bajnokok Ligájában kívánnak revánsot venni. *


*Bundesliga - A Hannover sikere*

*A Hannover 1-0-ra nyert a vendég Nürnberg ellen pénteken a német labdarúgó Bundesliga pénteki mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmény, 19. forduló:*
*Hannover 96-1. FC Nürnberg 1-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*gól:* Abdellaoue (18.)

*szombat:*
*Borussia Dortmund-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó*
*Hertha BSC-Hamburger SV 15:30*
*Werder Bremen-Bayer Leverkusen 15:30*
*Bayern München-VfL Wolfsburg 15:30*
*FC Augsburg-1. FC Kaiserslautern 15:30*
*1. FC Köln-FC Schalke 04 18:30*

*vasárnap:*
*FSV Mainz 05-SC Freiburg 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bor. Mönchengladbach 17:30*



*Afrika Kupa - Gabon a hosszabbításban nyert és továbbjutot*
​*Az Egyenlítői-Guineával társrendező Gabon labdarúgó-válogatottja egy 96. percben szerzett góllal legyőzte Marokkót az Afrika Kupán, így a C csoport pénteki, 2. fordulóját követően továbbjutott a kvartettből.*

Ezzel az eredménnyel, a szintén százszázalékos Tunézia is negyeddöntős, Niger és Marokkó búcsúzott.

*Eredmények:*
*C csoport, 2. forduló:*

*Gabon-Marokkó 3-2 (0-1)*
*gól:* Aubameyang (77.), Cousin (79.), Zita (96.), illetve Kharja (24., 90., utóbbit 11-esből)

*Korábban:*
*Tunézia-Niger 2-1 (1-1)*
*gól:* Msakni (4.), Jemaa (90.), illetve Ngounou (9.)

*A csoport állása: *

*1. (és továbbjutott) Gabon 6 pont (5-2), *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Tunézia 6 (4-2), *
*3. Marokkó (3-5), *
*4. Niger 0 (1-4)*



*Platini 2015-ig UEFA-elnök marad, kiáll Blatter mellett*​*Kitölti mandátumát és 2015-ig az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) elnöke marad Michel Platini, aki cáfolta azokat a híreszteléseket, amelyek szerint három éven belül leváltaná Joseph Blattert, a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) vezetőjét.*

A francia sportvezető azt mondta, tavalyi újraválasztásakor négy évre kapott megbízást, s semmiképpen sem akar előbb távozni az UEFA éléről.
"Nem tudom, mit fogok tenni a következő években, de tisztázni szeretném, hogy a FIFA-t és annak elnökét a továbbiakban is meg fogom védeni - fogalmazott az 56 éves Platini. - Blatter azt mondta, 2015-ben visszavonul, én pedig szeretném segíteni abban, hogy megfelelő módon fejezhesse be elnöki pályafutását."
A nemzetközi szövetséget tavaly többször korrupcióval vádolták meg, így a szervezet történetének legnagyobb válsága épp a 75 éves Blatter vezetése alatt következett be.
"Néha azonos véleményen vagyunk, néha nem - mondta Platini. - De hangsúlyozom, azért dolgozom együtt vele régóta, mert becsületesnek tartom. Lehet, hogy a FIFA tagjai között vannak korrupt emberek, de Blatter tisztességes. Elképzelhető, hogy némelyeknek nem tetszik az, ahogyan a döntéseit meghozza, azonban ettől függetlenül biztosan állíthatom, hogy becsületes."
A nemzetközi szövetség svájci vezetője a múlt héten a France Football magazinnak azt nyilatkozta, Platini jó FIFA-elnök lenne.

*"Készen áll a feladatra, ha ő is úgy akarja. Egyelőre azt mondja, még nem tudja, de tudom, legbelül akarja ezt a pozíciót" - fogalmazott Blatter.*


*Május 5-én egyetlen futballmeccset sem játszanak Franciaországban*

*Május 5-én, a Furiani stadionkatasztrófa 20. évfordulóján egyetlen futballmérkőzést sem játszanak Franciaországban.*

*"A szövetség és a liga közösen úgy döntött, hogy egyetlen profi és amatőr találkozóra sem kerülhet sor 2012. május 5-én, mert aznap az egész sportág az áldozatok emléke előtt tiszteleg majd" - olvasható a francia szövetség közleményében.*

*1992-ben, a Korzikán játszott Bastia-Olympique Marseille Francia Kupa-mérkőzésen a Furiani Stadion egyik lelátója összeomlott, s a katasztrófában tizennyolcan meghaltak, továbbá 2400 ember megsérült.*​​







​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Mourinho legazemberezte Teixeirát *
2012. 01. 29. 04.25

 <RIGHT> 






*Nem ment el szó nélkül José Mourinho a barcelonai Spanyol Kupa-visszavágó mellett.*



Semleges megfigyelők szerint sem a Real Madridot segítette szerdán a Spanyol Kupa-negyeddöntő visszavágóján Teixeira bíró Barcelonában. Ismert, a Real Madrid az összesítésben 4-3-as gólkülönbséggel kiesett. A 2-2-es visszavágó játékvezetőjét nem a sajtóértekezleten, hanem a Nou Camp-stadion gépkocsiparkolójában osztotta ki Mourinho. 

Erről szóvívője, Eladio Parames beszélt.

- Az edző két fontos dolgot jegyzett meg a meccs kapcsán - nyilatkozta Parames. - Egyrészt a Barcelona védőjéről, Dani Alvésről kijelentette, hogy amióta Spanyolországba jött, két dologban változott. Egyrészt fülműtétet hajtatott végre magán, másrészt szemüveget visel, mint egy intellektuel. De ettől még az marad, aminek született. Szamárnak.

A Real-edző a gépkocsiparkolóban találkozott Teixiera bíróval, vele pedig azt közölte, hogy profi labdarúgók munkáját teszi tönkre, aztán elégedetten rágyújt egy cigarettára, és nevet a markába.


- *Mourinho hozzátette, a bíró szégyellheti magát, mert egy gazember, és ő is, mint sokan mások a Barcelonának kedvez.*


*Primera División - Döntetlent játszott a Barcelona, 7 pont a Real Madrid előnye*


*Gólnélküli döntetlent játszott a Barcelona és a Villarreal a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának szombati játéknapján. Ezzel 7 pontra nőtt a Real Madrid előnye (52, 45) a Barcelona előtt.*

*Primera División, 20. forduló:*

*Villarreal-FC Barcelona 0-0*


*Korábban:*

*A Pintér Ádámot nélkülöző Real Zaragoza 3-1-re kikapott a listavezető Real Madrid vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 20. forduló:*

*Real Madrid-Real Zaragoza 3-1 (1-1)*
*-----------------------------------*
*gól:* Kaká (32.), Ronaldo (49.), Özil (56.), illetve Lafita (11.)



*Serie A - Az Udinese sem tudta megállítani a Juventust* 


*A listavezető Juventus hazai pályán 2-1-re legyőzte a harmadik helyen álló Udinesét az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén, így továbbra is egyedüliként veretlen a Serie A-ban.*


*Serie A, 20. forduló:*

*Juventus-Udinese 2-1 (1-0)*
--------------------------
*gól:* Matri (42., 62.), illetve Floro Flores (56.)

*Korábban:*
*Catania-Parma 1-1 (1-1)*
-----------------------
*gól:* Bergessio (33.), illetve Modesto (43.)

*vasárnap:*
*Fiorentina-Siena 12:30 ó*
*AS Roma-Bologna 15*
*Cesena-Atalanta 15*
*Genoa-Napoli 15*
*Lecce-Internazionale 15*
*Palermo-Novara 15*
*AC Milan-Cagliari 20:45*
*Chievo-Lazio 20:45*



*Primera División - Llorente mesterhármasával nyert a Bilbao*
​*Az Athletic Bilbao Fernando Llorente mesterhármasával 3-2-re nyert a Rayo Vallecano vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Primera División, 20. forduló:*

*Espanyol-Real Mallorca 1-0 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól:* Weiss (19.)
*piros lap:* Aouate (46., Real Mallorca)


*Rayo Vallecano-Athletic Bilbao 2-3 (2-2)*
*----------------------------------------*
*gól:* Michu (11.), Arribas (27.), illetve Llorente (16., 23., 68.)



*Afrika Kupa - Ghána győzelmével negyeddöntős*


*Ghána kétgólos győzelmet aratott Mali felett a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupa D csoportjának szombati, második fordulójában, ezzel biztosította helyét a negyeddöntőben.*

*Eredmények:*
*D csoport, 2. forduló:*

*Ghána-Mali 2-0 (0-0)*
*--------------------*
*gól:* Gyan (63.), Ayew (76.)

*Korábban:*
*Guinea-Botswana 6-1 (4-1)*
*-------------------------*
*gól:* Diallo (15., 27.), Camara (42.), Traore (45+3.), Bah (84.), Soumah (86.), illetve Selolwane (23., 11-esből)
*piros lap:* Motsepe (45., Botswana)

*A csoport állása: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Ghána 6 pont, *
*2. Guinea 3 (6-2), *
*3. Mali 3 (1-2), *
*4. Botswana 0*



*FA Kupa - Kiesett a Newcastle United*



*Kiesett a Newcastle United az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa szombati, 4. fordulójában, miután egygólos vereséget szenvedett a másodosztályú Brighton vendégeként.*

*Az élvonalbeli csapatok eredményei:*
*FA Kupa, 4. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*

*Brighton (II. osztályú)-Newcastle United 1-0*

*Korábban:*
*Bolton Wanderers-Swansea City 2-1*
*Derby County (II.)-Stoke City 0-2*
*West Bromwich Albion-Norwich City 1-2*
*FC Liverpool-Manchester United 2-1*
*Queens Park Rangers-Chelsea 0-1*



*Bundesliga - A Schalke tartja a lépést riválisaival, 4-1 re győzött Kölnben*

​
*A tabellán élen álló hármasból a Bayern München és a Borussia Dortmund után a Schalke 04 is nyert a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
A gelsenkircheniek hátrányból fordítottak és győztek Kölnben.

*Bundesliga, 19. forduló:*

*1. FC Köln-FC Schalke 04 1-4 (1-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Podolski (4.), illetve Marica (60., 72.), Huntelaar (78., 11-esből), Hoger (82.)
*piros lap:* Brecko (78., Köln)

*Korábban:*
*Borussia Dortmund-1899 Hoffenheim 3-1 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Kagava (16., 55.), Grosskreutz (31.), illetve Johnson (63.)

*Hertha BSC-Hamburger SV 1-2 (0-2)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól:* Lasogga (81.), illetve Jansen (24.), Petric (45.)

*Werder Bremen-Bayer Leverkusen 1-1 (1-0)*
*----------------------------------------*
*gól:* Pizarro (29.), illetve Reinartz (57.)

*Bayern München-VfL Wolfsburg 2-0 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Gomez (60.), Robben (91.)

*FC Augsburg-1. FC Kaiserslautern 2-2 (1-1)*
*------------------------------------------*
*gól:* De Jong (5.), Hain (66.), illetve Dick (25., 48.)

*Pénteken játszották:*
*Hannover 96-1. FC Nürnberg 1-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*gól:* Abdellaoue (18.)

*vasárnap:*
*FSV Mainz 05-SC Freiburg 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bor. Mönchengladbach 17:30*​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Marokkói utánpótlás válogatott labdarúgó Miskolcon*








*Yussef Sekour próbajátékra érkezett a Diósgyőrhöz.*


A 23 éves középpályás a Girondins Bordeux gárdájában kezdte futballista karrierjét, bár a felnőtt csapatba nem sikerült beverekednie magát, írja a dvtk.eu. A francia másodosztályban töltött három szezont, előbb a Nantes, majd két évig a Sedan játékosa volt. Ez idő alatt a marokkói U21-es válogatottban is bemutatkozhatott. Legutóbb a belga Lierse foglalkoztatta, jelenleg csapat nélküli. 


Sekour először tegnap délután bizonyíthatott Benczés Miklós vezetőedzőnek. A Diósgyőr a szlovák második vonalban szereplő Rimaszombat ellen lépett pályára, a marokkói fiú pedig a kezdő tizenegyben kapott helyet. *A találkozó végül 3-0-s hazai sikert hozott, Tisza Tibor szerezte mindhárom gólt.* Akik pedig nem kaptak lehetőséget, azok ma játszottak a Mezőkövesddel idegenben. *A fordulatos összecsapáson a DVTK diadalmaskodott 3-2 arányban.*


*Alves mégis mehet már télen*








*A Videoton gólvágója még január 31. előtt csatlakozhat az Omonia Nicosia csapatához.*


A Nemzeti Sport információi szerint megszületett a megállapodás a ciprusi klub és a magyar bajnoki címvédő között, az előző szezon gólkirályának átigazolási ügyében.


Mint ismeretes a brazil támadónak nyáron jár le a kontraktusa a Videotonnál, így szabadon tárgyalhatott más egyesületekkel, és végül előszerződést kötött az Omoniával, viszont a két együttes nem jutott közös nevezőre ezért nem kerülhetett hamarabb Ciprusra Alves, ráadásul a fehérvári vezetőség a Videoton második csapatába száműzte őt. 
*Talán ennek hatására tett újabb ajánlatot az nicosiai gárda, melyet már vélhetően elfogadnak Székesfehérváron, és így már télen klubot válthat André Alves.*


*Kiesett a kupából a Manchester United*








*Az Anfield Road-on Kenny Dalglish tréner együttese nem kis meglepetésre a legjobb tizenhat közé jutástól búcsúztatta az angol bajnok Manchester Unitedet. *

A vezetést a hazaiak szerezték meg Daniel Agger pontos fejesével, erre még a félidő vége előtt a dél-koreai Park szépen kivitelezett lapos lövéssel válaszolt. Már úgy tűnt, hogy 1-1-re végez a két együttes, és a csatát megismételik, amikor a 88. percben Dirk Kuyt a jobb oldalon meglépett, és remek, lapos bombával beállította a végeredményt. A 2-1-nek köszönhetően a 'Pool került a legjobb tizenhat közé.

- Ugye, megmondtam! - nyilatkozta lelkesen a lefújást követően a Liverpool holland légiósa, a holland Kuyt -, ugyanis képesek vagyunk ilyen méretes feladat megoldására is.

Sir Alex Ferguson, a MU edzője hitetlenkedve csóválta a fejét:


- *Nem értem, miként búcsúzhattunk, hiszen a Liverpool nem volt jobb nálunk* - fogalmazott.


Kenny Dalglish, a hazaiak trénere gyors magyarázattal szolgált:
*- Mi játszottunk nagyobb szívvel és tűzzel. *

*Számunrka örömteli, hogy továbblépett a Bogdán Ádám kapusra büszke Bolton is. Ugyanakkor Buzsáky Ákos szomorkodhat, hiszen csapata, a Queens Park Rangers otthonában alulmaradt a Chelsea-vel szemben 1-0-ra, és búcsúzott a sorozattól.*


*Michael Ballack valószínűleg távozik*








*Az egykori válogatott csapatkapitányt nem támogatja egyesülete, a Leverkusen.*


A Bayer üzletvezetője Wolfgang Holzhäuser azt nyilatkozta, hogy nem váltak valóra a hozzáfűzött remények. Michael Ballack szerződése az idén nyáron jár le és az egyesület sportfőnöke Rudi Völler is azt a véleményt képviseli, hogy nem hosszabbítanak vele szerződést...

Ballackot 2010-ben a Chelsea-től igazolták a Leverkusenhez, ahol eleinte kevés játéklehetőséget kapott, de amikor pályára került jó játékkal és gólokkal is segítette csapatát.

Mégis feszült a hangulat a játékos és az edzője Robin Dutt között. Így volt ez a az utolsó bajnokin is, amikor az edző a Mainz elleni bajnokin lehozta a pályáról.

*Úgy hírlik, hogy Amerikában folytatja majd tovább a sportkarrierjét.*


*Schweinsteiger: Ribéry a világ öt legjobbja között van*




*Bastian Schweinsteiger igen jó véleménnyel van csapattársa, Franck Ribéry tudásáról.*

Még mindig téma a Bayern München háza táján a Borussia Mönchengladbach elleni 3-1-es vereség. Bastian Schweinsteiger is keresi a magyarázatot, és már meg is lelte.

- Ha Franck Ribéry is játszott volna a 2012-es első bajnokinkon, aligha kapunk ki - nyialtkozta Schweinsteiger. - De mivel tavaly a Köln elleni utolsó Bundesliga-fordulóban piros lapot kapott, ezt a találkozót kénytelen volt kihagyni eltiltása miatt. Egészen biztos vagyok abban, hogy ha a Mönchengladbachhal szemben pályán van, nem kapunk ki. Sőt.

*Schweinsteiger a Bayern München "legjobb húzóemberének" nevezte a francia labdarúgót, kitérve arra is, hogy amióta Jupp Heynckes az edzőjük, Ribéry szemmel láthatóan a reneszánszát éli, majd a világ legjobb öt játékosa közé sorolta csapattársát.*

- *Az igaz, hogy Heynckes jó hatással volt rám - vallotta be Ribéry, amikor idézték neki Schweinsteiger véleményét. - Valóban most kedveltem meg igazán a bajor fővárost, mert olyan edzőm van, akire hallgatok.*


*Primera División - Nyert a Málaga a Sevilla ellen*
​*A Málaga 2-1-re legyőzte a vendég Sevillát a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 20. forduló:*

*Málaga-Sevilla 2-1 (2-1)*
*------------------------*
*Racing Santander-Valencia 2-2 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*Levante-Getafe 1-2 (0-1)*
*------------------------*
*Real Sociedad-Sporting Gijón 5-1 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*Real Betis-Granada 1-2 (0-2)*
*----------------------------*


*Serie A - Simán nyert a Milan a Cagliari ellen*
​*A címvédő AC Milan háromgólos győzelmet aratott a vendég Cagliari felett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

*Serie A, 20. forduló:*

*AC Milan-Cagliari 3-0 (2-0)*
*---------------------------*
*gól:* Ibrahimovic (32.), Nocerino (39.), Ambrosini (75.)

*AS Roma-Bologna 1-1 (0-0)*
*-------------------------*

*Cesena-Atalanta 0-1 (0-0)*
*-------------------------*

*Genoa-Napoli 3-2 (2-0)*
*----------------------*

*Lecce-Internazionale 1-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------*

*Palermo-Novara 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*Chievo-Lazio 0-3 (0-1)*
*----------------------*
*Fiorentina-Siena 2-1 (1-0)*
*--------------------------*


*Bundesliga - győzött a Freiburg ellen a Mainz* 


*Szalai Ádám napra pontosan egy évvel súlyos térdsérülését követően először lépett pályára kezdőként a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Mainz csapatában.*

A magyar válogatott támadóval - aki tavaly január 29-én a Kaiserslautern elleni bajnokin szenvedett térdszalagszakadást - a gárda már az első negyed óra végén eldöntötte a Freiburg elleni mérkőzést, amelyet hazai környezetben végül 3-1-re nyert meg. Ebben nagy szerepe volt Szalainak is, ugyanis a 6. percben az ellene elkövetett szabálytalanságból növelte előnyét a hazai alakulat, ráadásul a "tettes" Diagnét kiállította a játékvezető.
Szalait a 65. percben cserélték le, az együttes másik magyarja, Stieber Zoltán nem kapott lehetőséget.

*Bundesliga, 19. forduló:*

*FSV Mainz 05-SC Freiburg 3-1 (3-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Choupo-Moting (3., 17.), Polanski (6., 11-esből), illetve Krmas (68.)
*kiállítva:* Diagné (4., SC Freiburg)


*Afrika Kupa - Szenegál pont nélkül esett ki* 


*Szenegál labdarúgó-válogatottja pont nélkül esett ki a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló Afrika Kupán, miután az A csoport vasárnapi, 3. fordulójában Líbiától is kikapott.*

A négyesből Egyenlítői-Guineán kívül a házigazdát legyőző Zambia jutott tovább a negyeddöntőbe.

*Eredmények:*
*A csoport, 3. forduló:*

*Zambia - Egyenlítői-Guinea 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*gól:* Katongo (67.)

*Líbia-Szenegál 2-1 (1-1)*
*------------------------*
*gól:* al-Busszefi (5., 84.), illetve N,Diaye (11.)

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és továbbjutott) Zambia 7 pont, *
*2. (és továbbjutott) Egyenlítői-Guinea 6, *
*3. Líbia 4, *
*4. Szenegál 0*


*FA Kupa - Kétgólos hátrányt ledolgozva jutott tovább az Arsenal* 


*Az Arsenal az első félidő végén ugyan kétgólos hátrányban volt, ám a fordulást követően hét percen belül háromszor is eredményes volt, ezzel legyőzte a vendég Aston Villa együttesét és továbbjutott a labdarúgó angol FA Kupában.*

*FA Kupa, 4. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*

*Arsenal-Aston Villa 3-2*

*Sunderland-Middlesbrough (II. osztályú)* *1-1*



*EURO-2012 - Megnyílt a nyitómeccsnek otthont adó varsói stadion*
​*Megnyílt a lengyel-ukrán labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság nyitómeccsének otthont adó varsói Nemzeti Stadion, a vasárnapi nyitókoncertekre a nagy fagy ellenére kígyózó sorokban várnak az érdeklődők.*

A szervezők több tízezer vendég fogadására készültek fel.
A nyitóünnepségen egyebek közt a *T.Love és a Lady Punk*, a lengyel rockzene klasszikusai lépnek fel. A rendezvényt este nagy tűzijáték zárta.

*Az 58 ezer férőhelyes aréna* a városközpont közvetlen szomszédságában épült, egy régebbi stadion helyén, fehér-piros homlokzata a nemzeti lobogó színeit idézi. 
A három évig tartó építkezés *több mint 355 millió euróba került.*

*Február 11-én tartják a stadionban az első mérkőzést: a lengyel Szuperkupáért a varsói Legia és a krakkói Wisla játszik.*​​​


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 31)

*Primera División - Idegenben nyert az Atlético Madrid *

*Egy gólós győzelmet aratott az Atlético Madrid az Osasuna otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 20. fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 20. forduló:*

*Osasuna-Atlético Madrid 0-1 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól:* Godin (39.)



*Afrika Kupa - Elefántcsontpart és Szudán jutott tovább* 

*Elefántcsontpart és jobb gólkülönbséggel Szudán jutott tovább a negyeddöntőbe a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán, miután mindkét csapat nyert a B csoport hétfői, 3. fordulójában.*

A szudániak 42 év után kerültek a legjobb nyolc közé, egyben az első győzelmüket aratták 1970 óta.

*Eredmények:*
*B csoport, 3. forduló:*

*Szudán-Burkina Faso 2-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------*

*Elefántcsontpart-Angola 2-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------*

*A csoport végeredménye: *
*1. (és negyeddöntős) Elefántcsontpart 9 pont, *
*2. (és negyeddöntős) Szudán 4 (4-4), *
*3. Angola 4 (4-5), *
*4. Burkina Faso 0*


*Diouf a Hannoverhez igazolt *
2012. 01. 31. 03.53

 <RIGHT> 






*Leigazolta a Hannover Mame Biran Dioufot a Manchester Unitedből.*


A hírt szombaton hivatalosan is megerősítették.


Diouf a pénteki Hannover-Nürnberg (1-0) meccsen már a lelátóról szurkolhatott az új csapatának és hétfőn már velük is edzhet.


A Hannover kitűnőségének Abdellaoue-nak nem ismeretlen az új játékos, korábban Norvégiában játszott már vele.

- *Nagyon erős játékos és fontos, hogy a hosszú szezonban erősítést kapjunk. Jó, hogy az Európa Ligában már játszhat.* - mondta a marokkói születésű norvég válogatott.

*Diouf 2015-ig kapott szerződést.*



*Platini téli vb-t akar*








*Tíz év bizony hamar elröpül, és most - talán joggal - ismét arról vitáznak, hogy a 2022-es katari vb-t nem szabad júniusban megrendezni.*


Erre az álláspontra helyezkedett Michel Platini, az UEFA francia elnöke is.

- Valóságos emberkínzás lenne, ha 40-45 fokos hőségben bonyolítanák le a katari világbajnokságot - vélte Platini. - Ezért minden energiámmal azon leszek, hogy decemberben játsszanak a válogatottak.

A francia sportvezető szerint ugyan például az angol bajnokságot is másként kellene akkor lebonyolítani, de minden megoldható.

- A vb minden négy év legnagyobb labdarúgó eseménye, és azért Anglia és más ország is hozhat egy kis áldozatot.

Aztán arról szólt, hogy ő nem valamiféle titkos megfontolásból szavazott Katarra.

- Az első szempont nálam az volt, hogy olyan országnak adjunk rendezési jogot, amelyik még sohasem látott vendégül ilyen jelentős seregszemlét. Halottam, hogy állítólag Nicolas Sarkozy francia államelnök vett rá a döntésem meghozatalára. 

*Ennek kapcsán hadd mondjam azt, elég felnőtt vagyok már ahhoz, hogy magam is megfontoltan lássak bizonyos kérdésekben, nem volt ehhez szükség Sarkozy rábeszélésére...*


*Afrika Kupa - Drogba mama főz a szurkolókra*


*Didier Drogba édesanyja főz azokra az elefántcsontparti szurkolókra, akik elkísérték a válogatottat a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupára.*

*Clotilde Drogba,* a Chelsea sztárjának anyja a malabói stadion közelében lévő, hevenyészve összetákolt konyhán készít nyugat-afrikai finomságokat a mintegy 60 fős tábor számára, az étlapon többek között olyan fogások szerepelnek, mint a hal rizzsel, banánnal, krumplival és csípős szósszal.
*A serény asszony már a 2006-os, németországi világbajnokságon is megvendégelte hazájának híveit.*

*Az elefántcsontpartiak az elsők között biztosították helyüket a kontinenstorna negyeddöntőjében, így a drukkerek tovább kosztolhatnak Drogba mama kifőzdéjében.*​



*Nem lesz rangadó az FA-kupa 5. fordulójában*








*Vasárnap elkészítették az FA-kupa 5. fordulójának a párosításait. A nagycsapatok elkerülték egymást, csupán egyetlen találkozónál fordulhat majd elő, hogy két első osztályú csapat találkozik egymással.*


A Premier League-ben szereplő csapatok a 3. fordulóban csatlakoztak a labdarúgás egyik legnagyobb presztizsével bíró hazai kupasorozatába. Akkor a két manchesteri óriás, a United és a City feszült egymásnak, a győztes pedig az előbbi együttes lett.
A legutóbbi forduló mérkőzéseit a hétvégén rendezték, a United pedig városi riválisa után megkapta legnagyobb vetélytársát, a Liverpoolt. Az Anfield Road-i ütközetet a hazaiak nyerték 2-1-re, Dirk Kuyt a 88. percben szerezte meg a Liverpoolnak a győztes találatot.
Nagy meglepetésre a másodosztályú (Championship) Brighton&Hove Albion kiejtette a Newcastle United együttesét, míg a szintén második ligás Hull Cityt (Gulácsi Péter csapata) hazai közönsége előtt a negyedosztályban (League 2) vitézkedő Crawley Town búcsúztatta.
Bogdán Ádám védte a Bolton kapuját a Swansea City ellen, csapata pedig 2-1-re nyert odahaza. Buzsáky Ákos kezdő volt a Chelsea ellen, de a Queens Park Rangers egy góllal kikapott. A magyar középpályás boksérülést szenvedett, de állapota nem súlyos, csupán a hétközi bajnokit kell kihagynia.
A Norwich City a West Bromwich Albion, a Tottenham Hotspur pedig a Watford otthonában harcolta ki a továbbjutást. Vasárnap az Arsenal kétgólos hátrányból fordított és jutott tovább az Aton Villával szemben.
Döntetlenre végződtek, ezért újrajátszásra kerül sor a Middlesbrough – Sunderland, Blackpool – Sheffield Wednesday, Millwall – Southampton párosításokon.

*A nagycsapatok elkerülték egymást, a **sportfogadási** ajánlatok az első osztályú csapatok sima továbbjutását jósolják.*


*FA-kupa, nyolcaddöntő* _*(a mérkőzéseket február 17-19-én játsszák)*_

*Liverpool – Brighton&Hove Albion (II. osztály)*
*Everton – Blackpool (II.)/Sheffield Wednesday (III.)*
*Chelsea – Birmingham City (II.)*
*Crawley Town (IV.) – Stoke City*
*Stevenage (III.) – Tottenham Hotspur*
*Norwich City – Leicester City (II.)*
*Sunderland/Middlesbrough (II.) – Arsenal*
*Millwall (II.)/Southampton (II.) – Bolton Wanderers*


*Tavasztól a PRO4-en látható a Bajnokok Ligája*








*A PRO4-en folytatja a Bajnokok Ligája mérkőzések közvetítését a TV2 Csoport. A február 14-én induló tavaszi szezont a TV2 Csoport legfiatalabb csatornáján kísérhetik figyelemmel a focirajongók.*


*Február közepén folytatódik a Bajnokok Ligája idei szezonja!* 

A kedd esti mérkőzéseket mostantól a TV2 Csoport férficsatornája, a PRO4 közvetíti, február 14-én a Bayer Leverkusen-FC Barcelona, majd az Olimpique Lyonnais-APOEL FC összecsapását láthatják a focirajongók a műsorban!
A Bajnokok Ligája közvetítések kommentátora továbbra is Hajdú B. István lesz, aki szakértő vendégek segítségével elemzi a mérkőzéseket.

A kedd esti összecsapásokon kívül továbbra is a PRO4-en lesz látható péntek esténként a BL Magazin, amelynek tavaszi *első adása február 10-én jelentkezik. *

*A BL Magazint szombatonként a TV2-n is megnézhetik a focirajongók.*

*A Bajnokok Ligája elődöntőit és döntőjét a TV2-n láthatják majd a nézők!
*​*
*





​


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 1)

WOW!Apam te aztan nem unatkozol,


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 3)

*Paulo Sousa: - "Elégedett vagyok" *
2012. 02. 03. 06.56

<RIGHT> 






*Három hetet töltött Marbellán a magyar bajnokság címvédője. Ezalatt öt mérkőzést játszott, többek között a Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntős Basel és CSZKA Moszkva is pályára lépett Sándor Györgyék ellen. A portugál vezetőedző úgy érzi jó úton jár csapata:*


*„Nagyon elégedett vagyok a csapattal, hiszen nagyon keményen dolgoztak a fiúk.* Az a játékstílus, amelyet az elmúlt félévben próbáltunk meghonosítani a klubnál, ma már elég jól működik, a játékosok elsajátították ezt. Fegyelmezetten játszottak a mérkőzéseken, és az edzéseken is mindent beleadtak. Egyénileg és kollektíven is sokat fejlődtek, ami nagy öröm számomra, és jól mutatja, hogy megéri keményen dolgoznunk” - mondta Sousa a vidi.hu-nak. Több olyan játékos is volt, akik az edzőtábor előtt, vagy azalatt érkezett a fehérvári együtteshez, róluk is ejtett pár szót a tréner: „Azt hiszem, az új vagy a csapatba kölcsönből visszatért játékosok igen hamar beilleszkedtek. Természetesen van még mit csiszolni, de az, hogy mindegyikük azt emelte ki, hogy pillanatok alatt befogadták őket a többiek, egyértelműen mutatja, milyen összetartó, egységes csapatom van.”

Sándor György és Tóth Balázs, a Videoton középpályásai, a csapat hivatalos honlapjának videó interjú formájában számoltak be a spanyol túráról, és mindketten ugyanazt emelték ki: Nagyon jó körülmények között, nagyon jó ellenfelek ellen készülhettek, és közösségnek is jót tett a három hetes tábor.

*Hogy végül ez mire lesz majd elég a bajnokságban az még a jövő zenéje, de a piros-kékeknél most minden adott egy jó tavaszi szerepléshez.*
​*Engedélyezik a negyedik cserejátékost? *
2012. 02. 03. 04.52 

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A FIFA azt javasolja a futballsport szabályalkotóinak, hogy olyan mérkőzéseken, amelyeken 120 perces hosszabbításban küzdenek a csapatok a továbbjutásért, a ráadásidőben egy negyedik labdarúgó is pályára léphessen csereként.*



A FIFA, illetve annak orvosi bizottsága felmérések alapján kéri az International Football Association Board-tól, hogy március 3-ai megbeszélése alapján engedélyezze a negyedik cserét. Erre akkor kerülhetne sor, ha valamilyen tornán 120 perc hosszabbítást írnak elő a szabályok.

Ez esetben a kétszer 15 perces hosszabbításban - a játékosok egészségét fontosnak tartva - extra cserére is mód nyílhat a jövőben. Az IFAB megígérte, tanulmányozza a kérést, amely a FIFA Task Force 2014 elnevezésű elképzelésrendszeréből is következik.

Ugyanakkor szó esik majd a videótechnikáról azért, hogy egyértelműen megállapíthassák, esett-e gól avagy sem, továbbá az iszlám országok női válogatottjai számára engedélyezhetik a hijab viselését mérkőzés közben. 

*Ezen azt kell érteni, hogy az iszlám hitű futballistanők a fejükön kendőt viselhetnek, illetve a lábukat is elfedhetik futballozás közben.*



*Inzaghi: El kell köszönnöm a közönségemtől! *
2012. 02. 03. 00.48 

 <RIGHT> 






*Hosszas töprengés után a veterán Filippo Inzaghi végül is maradt az AC Milannál.*



Bár alkalmasint tudja, hogy túl sok meccs nem vár rá, mégis maradt hőn szeretett csapatánál, az AC Milannál Filippo Inzaghi.

Köztudomásúan a veterán olasz csatárt a Siena megvásárolta volna, de ő nem kívánt távozni Milánóból.

- Hogyan is mehetnék csak úgy el, hiszen tizenkét éve vagyok Milan-labdarúgó, képtelen lettem volna két óra alatt összepakolni, és itthagyni szeretett klubomat - nyilatkozta a jelentős gólvadász Inzaghi, akit nagyon kedvelnek a piros-feketék drukkerei. - Azért is maradok, mert hátha *Massimiliano Allegri edző megajándékoz egy olyan teljes meccsel, amelyiken elköszönhetek a kedvenc sportbarátaimtól.* 
*Azoktól, akik olyannyira szerettek, igen, a lelátók népétől.*



*FA Kupa - Nem ütközik a döntő a bajnokikkal*​*A klubok beleegyeztek abba, hogy ne rendezzenek bajnoki mérkőzéseket az angol labdarúgó FA Kupa döntőjének napján.*

A 20 élvonalbeli egyesület csütörtöki megállapodása szerint a május 5-re kiírt Premier League-találkozókat egy nappal későbbre halasztják, hogy ne ütközzenek a kupafináléval.
Tavaly - 50 éve először - a döntő napján több bajnoki meccsre is sor került Angliában, mivel ugyancsak májusban rendezték a londoni Wembley Stadionban a Bajnokok Ligája végjátékát.
*A mostani határozatot már csak a közvetítő tévécsatorna vétózhatja meg, mivel szerződésben foglalt joga szombat délután PL-találkozókat adni.*


*Serie A - Az esti mérkőzéseket is délután rendezik meg* 


*Az Olaszországban uralkodó zord időjárás miatt az eredetileg esti időpontra kiírt mérkőzéseket korábban rendezik meg a labdarúgó Serie A hétvégi fordulójában*
*Szombaton a Cesena-Catania találkozót, illetve az AS Roma-Internazionale rangadót egyaránt 15 órától játsszák majd, előbbi 18, utóbbi 20:45 órakor kezdődött volna.*
*A fordulót eredetileg vasárnap 20:45 órakor a címvédő AC Milan és a Napoli összecsapása zárta volna, ám ezt a találkozót a többivel együtt 15 órától rendezik meg.* 
*Adriano Galliani, a piros-feketék alelnöke így csak részben érte el a célját, korábban ugyanis arra kérte a liga illetékeseit, hogy halasszák el a mérkőzést.*


*Özil a Real Madridban fejezné be karrierjét*​*Jelenlegi csapatánál, a Real Madridnál szeretné befejezni pályafutását Mesut Özil, az együttes német válogatott futballistája.*
A 23 éves irányító elmondta: a klub bármilyen világklasszis játékost le tud igazolni, ez pedig garancia arra, hogy nagy trófeákat nyerjen a jövőben, aminek ő is szeretne részese lenni.
A fővárosiak legutóbbi 16 bajnokijukból 15-öt megnyertek, előnyük pedig hét pont a címvédő ősi rivális FC Barcelonával szemben.

*"Ha így folytatjuk, nem bukhatunk el" - mondta Özil, aki 2010-ben a Werder Brementől szerződött a Realba.*


*India az új Kánaán a kiöregedett futballsztároknak* 

*Újabb lehetőség nyílt egy kis plusz pénzkeresetre a kiöregedett vagy pályafutásuk végén járó futballsztárok számára: február végén indul Indiában a profi labdarúgó-bajnokság.* 

Az új pontvadászat egyik húzóneve a* 38 éves Fabio Cannavaro*, aki több* mint félmillió dollárért* vállalta a hathetes munkát...
Eddig leginkább az Egyesült Államokba vagy Ázsiába jártak levezetni a focisztárok, akik nem egy esetben többet kaszáltak ily módon karrierjük utolsó éveiben, mint akár a csúcson. Most úgy tűnik, hogy India lesz az új ígéret földje, legalábbis ha a krikettőrült országban sikerül befuttatni a hivatásos labdarúgó-bajnokságot. A rajtnál hat csapatra vár ez a feladat, mindegyikben egy-egy korábbi világsztár kap majd helyet.
Azt sem tudták, hogy melyik csapatban játszanak majd
*"Visszatérek a pályára Nyugat-Bengálban az indiai labdarúgó-szövetséggel "* - *tudatta a világgal Cannavaro*. A 2006-os világbajnok olasz együttes csapatkapitánya tavaly nyáron már befejezte pályafutását Dubajban - ahová 2010-ben két évre írt alá, feltehetően szintén nem aprópénzért -, de a mostani kihívásnak nem tudott ellenállni. A volt aranylabdás védő 830 ezer dollárért erősíti majd a Siligur gárdáját.
Mellette *Jay-Jay Okocha, Robbie Fowler, Fernando Morientes, Hernan Crespo és Robert Pires* szerződött a dél-ázsiai országba. Nem rossz névsor, bár rögtön hozzá kell tenni, hogy a nigériai 38, az angol 36, a spanyol 35, az argentin szintén 36, a francia pedig 38 éves. Fénykorukban mindannyian a legjobbak közé tartoztak, és nevük valószínűleg még most is ezreket vonz majd a stadionokba.
*"Ha már nincs teendőm Európában, miért ne próbálnék ki valami teljesen ismeretlen dolgot?* - tette fel a költőinek tűnő kérdést a francia válogatottal világbajnokságot és Európa-bajnokságot is nyert *Robert Pires*. - Kétségkívül sok pénzről van szó. De nem turistának megyek oda. Ez egy új kihívás."
Pirest az sem zavarta, hogy társaihoz hasonlóan egy ideig még azt sem tudta, hogy melyik csapatban játszik majd.
"Olyan játékosokat kerestünk az aukcióra, akik példaképek lehetnek. Mind a hat csapat leigazolhat egyet közülük, akinek 600-800 ezer dolláros fizetést biztosíthat" - vázolta az elképzeléseket Bhasvár Goszvámi a szervező Celebrity Management Group részéről.
*Az "árverésen" aztán kiderült:* *Pires 800 ezerért a Haora nevű klub sztárja lesz. *A legtöbbet *Crespo keresi majd: 840 ezret kap* a Baraszát nevű egyesülettől. *Okocha 550 ezerért a Durgapúr, Fowler pedig 530 ezerért a Kolkata játékosaként tündökölhet.*
A legdrágább edző címet a portugál *Fernando Couto* érdemelte ki az aukción, aki *240 ezerért* a Howrah szakmai munkáját irányítja majd.
Az első indiai labdarúgó-bajnokságban egyébként mind a hat gárdának külföldi edzője lesz, és összesen közel 30 futballista érkezik majd más országokból. Minden csapatnak 2,5 millió dollár áll rendelkezésére az első szezonban, és az alakulatok legfeljebb négy külföldi játékost alkalmazhatnak majd, ugyanakkor kötelező lesz foglalkoztatniuk hat 21 éven aluli hazai labdarúgót a február 25-én kezdődő és április 8-án záruló idényben.
Rivaldo nélkül
Az első indiai bajnokság Rivaldo nélkül rajtol, pedig a 2002-ben világbajnok brazil együttes sztárját szintén megkörnyékeztek a szervezők. Ám a nagy világvándor 39 évesen inkább úgy döntött, hogy az angolai Club Kabuscorppal köt egyéves kontraktust.
*"Érkeztek ajánlatok Indiából és Brazíliából is, ezek anyagilag csábítóbbak voltak, de én a nyelv miatt választottam Angolát, és azért, mert Istennek ott van rám szüksége"* - indokolta döntését* Rivaldo*, aki egy templomot szeretne építeni a délnyugat-afrikai országban.
Angola nem az első, futballszempontból egzotikusnak nevezhető helyszín pályafutása során. A Barcelonában, majd a Milanban eltöltött évek után még játszott Görögországban (Olimpiakosz, AEK Athén), azután az 1999-es esztendő aranylabdása váratlanul Üzbegisztánba költözött. Ahol a Bunyodkor csapatánál 2008 és 2010 között több mint tízmillió eurót kasszírozott!
A futballtérképen ismeretlen* Bunyodkor Rivaldo* mellett még egy világsztárt is csaknem megszerzett: 40 millió dollárt sem sajnált volna kifizetni *Samuel Eto'o*-ért. A háromszoros Bajnokok Ligája-győztes kameruni csatár el is utazott Taskentbe tárgyalni, az üzlet azonban kútba esett. Tavaly azonban Eto'o már nem utasította el a dagesztáni Anzsi Mahacskala ajánlatát, ahol Szulejman Kerimov tulajdonos a hírek szerint évi több mint tízmilliós keresetet biztosít számára. Így a 30 éves játékos átmenetileg Dzsudzsák Balázs csapattársa lett, a magyar szélső azóta azonban távozott a Dinamo Moszkva gárdájához.
*"Pályafutásom végéig az Anzsiban akarok játszani"* - fogadkozott *Eto'o,* amihez a World Soccer magazin csak annyit tett hozzá, hogy a kijelentés nyilván addig érvényes, amíg az Anzsiénál jobb ajánlat nem érkezik...
*A brazilok a legkeresettebbek*
A profi futballban Brazília számít a legnagyobb exportőrnek, így az sem meglepő, hogy a kiöregedett sztárok esetében is a dél-amerikai ország játékosai számítanak a legkeresettebbnek.
Ebből a szempontból az első fecskék egyike volt *Romario.* Az 1994-ben világbajnok csatár 37. évében járt, amikor a katari al-Szadd csapatához szerződött, három hónapra másfél millió dollárért. Három év múlva, azaz 40 esztendősen a Miami FC-ben színeiben tűnt fel, majd Ausztráliában, az Adelaide Unitednél is vállalt néhány találkozót - nyilván ezek a turnék sem voltak ráfizetésesek számára.
A bundabotrány után újraépítkező kínai futballbajnokságból is érkezhetnek majd sorra ajánlatok az idősödő futballisták számára.
A 2000-es évek közepén már volt egy kísérlet arra, hogy világsztárokkal népszerűsítsék a világ legnépesebb országában a labdarúgást, akkor többek között az angol *Paul Gascoigne* és a német *Carsten Jancker* tette át a székhelyét Kínába. Most pedig a francia *Nicolas Anelka* az első vállalkozó.
A Chelsea-től igazolt 32 éves fenegyerek 234 ezer eurónak megfelelő összeget kap majd hetente a Sanghaj Senhua együttesénél, ahol honfitársa, az 1984-ben Európa-bajnok francia válogatott középpályása - a trénerként a Lyonnál, a Fulhamnél és a Besiktasnál is megfordult - *Jean Tigana* lesz a vezetőedző.

*A jövő útját jelzi, hogy a sanghaji klub honlapján Anelka és Tigana fényképe mellett a következő kérdés olvasható: "Ki lesz a következő?"*​​​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Háromszor mattolták a Vasast*








*Sima vereséggel mutatkozott be Amerikában a Vasas labdarúgó csapata.*


Háromgólos vereséget szenvedett a Vasas csapata az Egyesült Államokbeli felkészülési tornán a mexikói Pumas fiataljaitól.

Két helyzete volt a magyaroknak ebből az egyik a kapufán csattant de ezen kívül más pozitívumot nem tudunk elmondani az Angyalföldiek játékáról. A vezetőedző Urbán Flórián joggal volt elégedetlen az összecsapás után és a tőle megszokott módon nyilvánosságra is hozta a véleményét a klub hivatalos honlapjának adott interjújában:

_"Ma ismét bebizonyosodott a magyar futballvalóság. A 20 év körüli mexikói fiúk bemutatták azt, *amit a magyar játékosoktól is elvárnék. *Az ellenfél futballistáit tudták, hogy ez egy lehetőség arra, hogy megmutassák magukat, hihetetlen alázattal és fegyelmezetten végezték a dolgukat. Ezt a mieink abszolút nem tették meg. Mindennel foglalkoztak, csak éppen azzal nem, hogy mérkőzés volt. Pedig elmondtam többször, hogy nem turistának jöttünk, hanem komoly meccsek állnak előttünk, ahol az országunkat és a Vasast képviseljük. _

_A Pumas ellen látott hozzáállás volt az első és az utolsó alkalom, ilyen szellemben többet nem mennek ki a pályára."_



*Svájcból igazolt a Kaposvár *
2012. 02. 07. 03.04 

 <RIGHT> 






*Tizenkilenc éves ghánai védőt igazolt a Kaposvár Rákóczi a svájci másodosztályból.*


A svájci Lugano második csapatától érkező Aaron Addo Dankwah már pályára is lépett új csapatában egy előkészületi mérkőzésen. A 19 éves játékos, aki védőként és védekező középpályásként is bevethető fél évre szerződik a magyar egyesülethez adta hírül a klub hivatalos honlapja.

A Kaposvár játékosai hétfőn utaznak Horvátországba, ahol három mérkőzésük lesz még egyelőre ismeretlen ellenfelek ellen immáron az új ghánai játékossal a soraikban. A játékos igazi erősítésnek számít a bajnoki tabella tizenharmadik helyén szerénykedő csapatnál.
*A felkészülési meccseket 7.-én, 11.-én és 14.-én rendezik meg.*



*Ranieri: Ez a forma megengedhetetlen a jövőben *
2012. 02. 07. 02.02

 <RIGHT> 






*Ijesztő különbségű vereséggel utazott haza Rómából az Internazionale.*


Mondhatnánk azt is, hogy pokoli nagy verésben részesült az Internazionale az olasz bajnokságban, hiszen 4-0-ra kikapott az AS Romától idegenben.

A fővárosi csatavesztés miatt Claudio Ranieri, a milánói kék-feketék edzője érthetően erős kritikát fogalmazott meg.

- Nem ismertem rá a csapatomra Rómában - értékelt Ranieri. - Az igaz, hogy az utóbbi három bajnoki találkozónkon mindössze egy pontot szereztünk, de ezúttal főként a mutatott játékunk volt elkeserítő. A védelmünk jobbára komoly ellenállás nélkül nyílt meg a római rohamok előtt.

Ranieri hozzátette, sok mindent újra kell most gondolnia, mert ha "nem fogja meg játékosait", akkor tényleg végképp istenhozzádot inthetnek olasz bajnoki álmaiknak.

-* A 22 mérkőzésből szerzett 36 pontunk szemre ugyan nem kevés, de az, hogy mindössze az ötödik helyen tanyázunk, enyhén szólva is megdöbbentő. Ez a forma megengedhetetlen a jövőben.*



*Conte: Nem mi vagyunk az olasz bajnokság esélyesei*








*A Juventus trénere szerint továbbra is a Milan az első számú favorit.*


Bár a torinói zebrák állnak a táblázat élén, ráadásul veretlenek a 2011/2012-es kiírásban, ennek ellenére edzőjük, Antonio Conte szerint, bár kemény munkát végeznek, de továbbra is a milánói piros-feketék az aranyérem első számú várományosai. 


"Eddig nagyon jól dolgoztunk, és jól mennek dolgok, de továbbra is a Milan a Serie A favoritja" - mondta Conte a TMW-nek, majd a szeszélyes időjárásra is kitért. 


*"Európában élünk, ez teljesen normális, hogy esik a hó. A mi problémánk, hogy három meccset kell játszanunk hat nap alatt a halasztások miatt. Fel kellene készülni mindenkinek rendesen. A mi pályánk alulról fűtött, így bármikor lehet rajta játszani." *
*Olaszországban a hétközi, majd a mostani hétvégi fordulóból is több mérkőzést elhalasztottak.*


*Primera División - A második meccsét is megnyerte a Granada az új edző alatt* 


*A második meccsét is megnyerte a Granada az új edző, Abel Resino irányítása alatt hétfőn a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban: ezúttal a Málagát győzte le.*

*Primera División, 21. forduló:*
*Granada-Málaga 2-1 (0-0)*


*Afrika Kupa - Még kevesebb néző lehet a hajrában* 


*A rendező Gabon és Egyenlítői-Guinea negyeddöntős búcsúja után várhatóan alig lesz néző a labdarúgó Afrika Kupa további mérkőzésein.*

A stadionok a házigazdák meccseire sem teltek meg, a többi találkozón pedig alig voltak szurkolók, a Zambia-Szudán (3-0) negyeddöntőn például alig pár százan lézengtek a lelátókon. A kontinentális futballszövetség nem ad ki hivatalos nézőszámot a mérkőzésekre.

A szerény érdeklődés részben a magas jegyáraknak tudható be: a legolcsóbb belépő is tíz dollárba kerül, miközben a helyi lakosság átlagbére alig* 160 dollár*. A szervezők ingyenjegyeket is kiadtak a Ghána-Tunézia (2-1) negyeddöntőre, de a 25 ezer férőhelyes franceville-i aréna még a harmadáig sem telt meg.

*Az Afrika Kupa szerdán a Zambia-Ghána és a Mali-Elefántcsontpart elődöntővel folytatódik.*



*Premier League - Suarez visszatérése sem inspirálta a Liverpoolt*​*Luis Suarez visszatérése sem inspirálta győzelemre a Liverpoolt, amely gól nélküli döntetlent játszott hétfőn a Tottenhammel az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójában. Az uruguayi csatár kilenc hónapos eltiltása ért véget.*

*Premier League, 24. forduló:*
*FC Liverpool-Tottenham Hotspur 0-0*


*Serie A - Ibrahimovic három meccset kapott*


*Az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága három bajnoki mérkőzésről eltiltotta Zlatan Ibrahimovicot, a címvédő AC Milan svéd futballistáját, akit vasárnap a Napoli elleni rangadón állítottak ki.*

A támadónak azért kell bűnhődnie, mert pofon vágta Salvatore Aronicát, a nápolyiak védőjét.

*A bajnokságban 15 találatával a góllövőlista második helyén álló Ibrahimovicnak így az Udinese, a Cesena, illetve a listavezető Juventus elleni összecsapásokat kell kihagynia.*​​​



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Kisebb műtéten esett át Bobby Charlton* 

*Kisebb műtéten esett át Bobby Charlton, a Manchester United és az angol labdarúgó-válogatott legendás játékosa, aki emiatt nem tudta személyesen átvenni életműdíját a hétfő esti, londoni Laureus gálán.*

A 74 éves sportember, aki 1966-ban világbajnok lett a szigetországi nemzeti együttessel, két évvel később pedig BEK-et nyert az MU-val, vasárnap lett rosszul. Betegségéről és az orvosi beavatkozásról nem közöltek részleteket.

Bobby Charlton nevében Alex Ferguson, a Vörös Ördögök vezetőedzője vette át a díjat. A gálát napra pontosan 54 évvel az után tartották, hogy a Manchester United repülőgépe lezuhant Münchenben, s a tragédiában nyolc játékos életét vesztette. Charlton túlélte a katasztrófát.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Magyar válogatott - Jegyértékesítés csütörtöktől a bolgárok elleni mérkőzésre*
2012. 02. 08. 03.45​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Csütörtökön kezdődik a jegyárusítás a február 29-i Magyarország-Bulgária barátságos labdarúgó-mérkőzésre.*​ 

A belépőket - a hazai sportági szövetség (MLSZ) honlapjának keddi közlése szerint - február 9-én 9 órától lehet megvásárolni országszerte az IBUSZ irodáiban, valamint a www.ibusz.hu oldalon 1000, 1500, 2000 és 2500 forintért.​ 
*A nemzeti együttes első idei mérkőzésére a győri ETO Parkban kerül sor.*​ 

*Német Kupa - Elődöntős a Dortmund*​ 


*A várakozásnak megfelelően magabiztos győzelmet aratott vendégként a Borussia Dortmund a Holstein Kiel felett a labdarúgó Német Kupa negyeddöntőjének keddi mérkőzésén.*​

A negyedosztályban szereplő vesztes csapat korábban búcsúztatta a Cottbust, a Duisburgot és a Mainzot.​ 
*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:*​ 
*Holstein Kiel (IV.)-Borussia Dortmund 0-4 (0-2)*​ 
*szerdán játsszák:*​ 
*Hoffenheim-Greuther Fürth (II.) 19 ó*
*Hertha BSC-Borussia Mönchengladbach 19*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bayern München 20:30*​ 

*Törlések, halasztások a francia futballban*​ 
*A várható nagy hideg miatt három mérkőzést nem rendeznek meg kedden és szerdán a labdarúgó Francia Kupában.*​ 
*Elmarad a* *Bourg-Péronnas (IV. osztályú)-Olympique Marseille, a Dijon - Paris Saint-Germain és Quevilly (III.)-Orléans (III.) találkozó,* *míg a nyolcaddöntő szerdára kiírt további három mérkőzését megrendezik.*​ 
*Köztük az Olympique Lyon-Girondins Bordeaux összecsapást, amely azonban az eredetileg jelölt 20:50 helyett 15:15-kor kezdődik majd.*​ 
A módosítások részben érintik a hazai totóműsort.
*Ugyancsak változik a bajnokság hétvégi programja.*​ 


*Sikerrel járt Cruyff, nem lesz igazgató az Ajaxnál van Gaal*​ 
*Johann Cruyffnak adott igazat egy amszterdami bíróság, így nem lesz az Ajax Amsterdam főigazgatója nyártól Louis van Gaal.*​

A nagy múltú holland futballklub igazgatótanácsa tavaly novemberben határozott arról, hogy a csapattal korábban Bajnokok Ligáját nyert szakembert kéri fel a poszt betöltésére, a döntést azonban értetlenkedve fogadta az Ajax történetében ugyancsak meghatározó szerepet játszó Johan Cruyff, aki maga is tagja a testületnek. Jogi útra azért terelte az ügyet, mert ő nem volt ott azon az ülésen, amelyen a grémium további négy tagja állást foglalt van Gaal kinevezése mellett, mi több, az ülés napirendjén nem szerepelt ez a téma, így Cruyff nem tudhatta, hogy ilyen fontos ügyben kell véleményt formálnia. A bíróság végül megsemmisítette az igazgatótanács döntését.​ 
*Cruyff és van Gaal egyébként finoman szólva nem esznek egymás tenyeréből, utóbbi a jelölését megelőzően úgy nyilatkozott: amíg Cruyff a klubban van, ő nem jön.*​ 


*Afrika Kupa - Elefántcsontpart és Ghána az elődöntő*
*favoritja*​ 

*Az elefántcsontpartiak, vagy ahogy Alain Giresse, Mali szövetségi kapitánya nevezte őket, a kontinens braziljai számítanak jóval esélyesebbnek a két válogatott szerdai elődöntőjében a Gabonban és Egyenlítői-Guineában zajló labdarúgó Afrika Kupán.*​

*"Nagyon óvatosnak kell lennünk, de kihívásként tekintünk a találkozóra" - mondta a francia szakember, aki szerint az egész mezőny legerősebb keretével rendelkezik soron következő riválisuk.*​ 
Az is Elefántcsontpart mellett szól, hogy a negyeddöntőben könnyedén, háromgólos győzelemmel lépett túl a társházigazda Egyenlítői-Guineán, míg Mali büntetőpárbajban múlta felül a másik rendezőt, Gabont, így előbbi együttes vélhetően pihentebben lép majd pályára.
A másik párharcban érdekelt Zambia szakvezetője szintén tisztában van azzal, hogy válogatottja csekély továbbjutási eséllyel várja a legutóbbi vb-n negyeddöntős Ghána elleni párharcot.
*"Az elmúlt években Ghánáé a legjobb együttes Afrikában, így meglepetés lenne, ha nem nyerné meg a kontinenstornát"* - mondta Herve Renard, Zambia mestere, aki hozzátette: csapatának igazán különlegeset kell alkotnia ahhoz, hogy győzzön.​ 
A négy állva maradt gárda közül Ghána négyszer, Elefántcsontpart pedig egyszer bizonyult a legjobbnak a torna történetében, míg Zambia és Mali egyszer sem - előbbi két, utóbbi egy döntőt bukott el.​ 
*A szerdai elődöntő programja:*
*Zambia-Ghána 17 ó*
*Mali-Elefántcsontpart 20 ó*​


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 9)

Valaki nézte a tegnapi olasz kupa meccset? A Milan kikapott... ://


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 9)

alemilan írta:


> Valaki nézte a tegnapi olasz kupa meccset? A Milan kikapott... ://


 
Igen én láttam! A Juve nyert 2-1re! De azt meg kell hagyni hogy a Milan szebb focit játszott! A Juve a hozzá megszokott focit játszotta, az az igazi csiki-csuki foci. Persze azért voltak szép lövéseik és sikerült gyözniük!


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 10)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Igen én láttam! A Juve nyert 2-1re! De azt meg kell hagyni hogy a Milan szebb focit játszott! A Juve a hozzá megszokott focit játszotta, az az igazi csiki-csuki foci. Persze azért voltak szép lövéseik és sikerült gyözniük!



El Shaarawy ha így halad, a Milan egyik legjobbja lesz, számomra ő volt a meccs legjobbja. A Juventus pedig majd kiengesztelheti magát az olasz kupával, mivel a bajnoki cím a miénk lesz!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 10)

alemilan írta:


> El Shaarawy ha így halad, a Milan egyik legjobbja lesz, számomra ő volt a meccs legjobbja. A Juventus pedig majd kiengesztelheti magát az olasz kupával, mivel a bajnoki cím a miénk lesz!


 
Meglehet, bár ne bízzátok el magatokat! Én ammondó vagyok hogy nem kell még a Juventus -t leírni! Bár nekem személyszerint nagy kedvencem Ibra, de azért én még a Juve-ban is látok némi esélyt az esetleges bajnoki cím megszerzésére!!


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 10)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Meglehet, bár ne bízzátok el magatokat! Én ammondó vagyok hogy nem kell még a Juventus -t leírni! Bár nekem személyszerint nagy kedvencem Ibra, de azért én még a Juve-ban is látok némi esélyt az esetleges bajnoki cím megszerzésére!!



Na igen, én is inkább csak viccelődni akartam, az a nagy előnye a Juventusnak, hogy van egy elmaradt meccse, amit ha megnyer akkor nagyobbra növelheti az előnyét, de hosszú még a bajnokság. Csak a sérültek épülnének már fel a Milanban, és minden jó lenne.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Február 10)

alemilan írta:


> Na igen, én is inkább csak viccelődni akartam, az a nagy előnye a Juventusnak, hogy van egy elmaradt meccse, amit ha megnyer akkor nagyobbra növelheti az előnyét, de hosszú még a bajnokság. Csak a sérültek épülnének már fel a Milanban, és minden jó lenne.


 
Amugy vettem a lapot, tudom hogy csak viccnek szántad, amúgy nekem mind egy hogy Milan vagy Juve! Én szeretem mind a kettőt!!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 10)

Ajajj az olasz foci nem igazan jo....
Valamiert az angolt en jobban csipem.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Mise, gólok és örömfoci a katolikus papok gyulai teremlabdarúgó Eb-jén*​ 

*Portugál győzelmet hozott a katolikus papok Gyulán rendezett teremlabdarúgó Európa-bajnoksága.*​ 
*A hatodik alkalommal lebonyolított tornán a két püspököt a soraiban tudó házigazda magyar válogatott - 11 csapat között - az ötödik helyen végzett.*​ 
A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint az Eb programjában a fő helyet minden nap a szentmise foglalta el, ezt követően reverendából mezbe öltöztek az atyák és következhetett a játék.​ 
*A magyar válogatott, soraiban Kiss-Rigó László szeged-csanádi püspökkel és Palánki Ferenc egri segédpüspökkel, kitűnően helytállt, és végül ötödik lett, de nagyon közel járt az elődöntőhöz.*​ 
Összességében bejött a papírforma, ugyanis évek óta a lengyel, a portugál, a horvát és a bosnyák csapat kerül a legjobb négy közé, ami nem véletlen, hiszen ezekben a válogatottakban olyan papok is pályára léptek, akik korábban élvonalbeli futballistaként kergették a labdát hazájukban.​ 
*A tornát Portugália nyerte, másodikként Horvátország, harmadikként pedig Lengyelország zárt.*​ 


*Két mérkőzésre készül a Loki*
2012. 02. 11. 03.04​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*Kondás Elemér alakulata szombaton a Vasluival és a Slovackoval mérkőzik meg.*​ 
*Román és cseh ellenfél a hétvégi menü az NB I listavezetőjénél. A Belekben edzőtáborozó DVSC-TEVA városnézéssel és tréninggel készül a szombati ütközetekre.*​ 


Mint ahogy arról korábban beszámoltunk, a szerdai felkészülési mérkőzések nem sikerültek túl jól a piros-fehérek számára. Kora délután vereséget szenvedtek a szlovák FK Senica csapatával szemben, majd a 23-szoros román bajnok, a Steaua Bukarest elleni találkozó, a heves esőzés miatt félbeszakadt. Kondás Elemér a debreceniek trénere, az együttes hivatalos honlapjának azt mondta, sajnálja, hogy nem tudták végig játszani az összecsapást, de egyetértek a játékvezetőkkel, amikor nem adtak engedélyt a folytatásra. A Senica elleni mérkőzésről úgy vélekedett az edző, hogy játékosai jól mozogtak, és ahogy azt már mondta, nem az eredmény számít ilyenkor, hanem, hogy megkapják a megfelelő terhelést a futballisták.​ 
*Az, hogy mennyire lesz sikeres a felkészülés viszont csak az első néhány tétmeccs után fog kiderülni.*​ 


*Klinsmann most a legnehezebb riválisokból kér *
2012. 02. 11. 02.01​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Folytatja a csapatépítést Jürgen Klinsmann, az Egyesült Államok válogatottjának szövetségi kapitánya.*​ 

A korábbi, vehető akadályok után ezúttal a legkeményebb riválisokat pécézte ki magának Jürgen Klinsmann. Az amerikai válogatott német szövetségi kapitánya ezúttal a legkiválóbb nemzeti együttesek ellen folytatja a csapatépítést.​ 
- A november 29-iki, az olaszok ellen Genovában vívandó barátságos mérkőzésünkön lemérem, hol tartunk - nyilatkozta Klinsmann. - Európában ilyen felkészültségű együttessel találkozni nem lesz egyszerűen megoldható feladat. De meg kell próbálni!​ 
Hát még milyen feladat vár az USA-ra május 30-án, amikor Landoverbe várja Brazília nemzeti tizenegyét a Klinsmann-csapat!​ 
- Voltaképpen azt mondhatják, hogy öngyilkosságot követek el, de fejlődni kell, és fejlődni a legjobb csapatok ellen lehetséges. *Tudom, hogy a két nemzet eddigi tizenhat válogatott csatája közül az amerikai mindössze kettőt nyert meg, de hátha most jön a harmadik Brazíliával szemben *- tette hozzá Klinsmann.​ 

*Bundesliga - Otthon nyert a Wolfsburg*​ 
*A középmezőnyhöz tartozó Wolfsburg jó iramú mérkőzésen 3-2-re verte pénteken a sereghajtó Freiburgot a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 21. fordulójában.*​ 
*Eredmény:*​ 
*VfL Wolfsburg-Freiburg 3-2 (2-2)*
*-------------------------------*
*gól:* Jiracek (5., 61.), Schafer (14.), illetve Flum (11.), Caligiuri (38.)​ 
*szombaton játsszák:*
*Bayern München-Kaiserslautern 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Dortmund-Bayer Leverkusen 15:30 ó*
*FSV Mainz-Hannover 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Hertha BSC 15:30 ó*
*Werder Bremen-Hoffenheim 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-Schalke 04 18:30 ó*​ 
*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Augsburg-Nürnberg 15:30 ó*
*1. FC Köln-Hamburger SV 17:30 ó*​ 

*Az Arsenalnak nem sikerült meghosszabbítania Henry kölcsönszerződését*​ 
*Az Arsenalnak nem sikerült meghosszabbítania Thierry Henry kölcsönszerződését, így a londoni futballklub legendás támadója február 16-án visszatér az amerikai profi ligában (MLS) szereplő New York Red Bullshoz.*​ 
Arsene Wenger, az angol bajnokságban hatodik helyen álló együttes vezetőedzője pénteken jelentette be, hogy megpróbálták kitolni az eredeti megállapodás időtartamát, de nem jártak sikerrel.
*"Nagyon szerettem volna, ha marad még két hetet, de sajnos vissza kell mennie az Egyesült Államokba. - fogalmazott a francia szakvezető. - Ez így sportszerű a New Yorkkal szemben."*
A 34 esztendős, 123-szoros francia válogatott Henry így már csak szombaton, a Sunderland elleni bajnokin, valamint a szerdán Olaszországban sorra kerülő, AC Milan elleni Bajnokok Ligája-nyolcaddöntőn léphet pályára korábbi klubja színeiben.​ 
*A csatár január 6-án tért vissza az Arsenalhoz, s azóta kétszer, a Leeds United ellen 1-0-ra megnyert kupameccsen, illetve a múlt szombati, Blackburn Roversszel szembeni 7-1-es siker alkalmával volt eredményes, így 228-ra növelte az észak-londoniak színeiben szerzett góljainak számát, s továbbra is vezeti a klub örökranglistáját.*​ 


*Serie A - Ibrahimovic nélkül próbál javítani a Milan Udinében*​ 
*A három mérkőzésre eltiltott Zlatan Ibrahimovic nélkül próbál javítani az elmúlt másfél hétben mutatott teljesítményén a címvédő AC Milan, amely az Udinese vendége lesz az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának szombati nyitómérkőzésén.*​ 
A piros-feketék múlt szerdán 2-0-ra kikaptak Rómában a Laziótól, majd gól nélküli döntetlent értek el vasárnap hazai pályán a Napoli ellen, e héten szerdán pedig saját pályán szenvedtek 2-1-es vereséget a Juventustól az Olasz Kupa elődöntős párharcának első mérkőzésén.
Ibrahimovicra azért nem számíthat a Milan, mert a svéd csatárt a Napoli elleni meccsen kiállították, miután pofon vágta Salvatore Aronicát, a rivális együttes védőjét. Az Udinese ugyanakkor vélhetően szintén mindent megtesz majd a győzelemért, már csak azért is, mert mindössze három pont a lemaradása a második helyen álló milánói gárdával szemben.
Az egypontos előnnyel, s eggyel kevesebb lejátszott bajnokival listavezető Juventus vasárnap a 16. pozícióban szerénykedő Bolognához látogat, míg az elmúlt fordulóban az AS Romától kiütéses vereséget szenvedett Internazionale a sereghajtó Novarát fogadja, így jó esélye kínálkozik arra, hogy kiengesztelje szurkolóit.
A 18. fordulóban félbeszakadt Catania elleni mérkőzés utolsó 25 percét szerdán befejező AS Roma csak hétfőn, a Siena otthonában lép pályára, a tabellán harmadik Lazio pedig - előrehozott összecsapáson - már csütörtökön játszott, s le is győzte a kiesés ellen küzdő Cesenát.​ 
*Serie A, 23. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Udinese-AC Milan 18 ó*
*Cagliari-Palermo 20:45*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Atalanta-Lecce 15 ó*
*Catania-Genoa 15*
*Internazionale-Novara 15*
*Parma-Fiorentina 15*
*Bologna-Juventus 20:45*​ 
*hétfő:*
*------*
*Napoli-Chievo 20:45 ó*
*Siena-AS Roma 20:45*​ 
*csütörtökön játszották:*
*Lazio-Cesena 3-2 (0-2)*
*----------------------*
*gól:* Hernanes (53.), Lulic (60.), Kozak (63.), illetve Mutu (14.), Iaquinta (35.- 11-esből)
*kiállítva: Konko (33., Lazio)*​ 
*Az állás:*
*1. Juventus 45 pont*
*2. AC Milan 44*
*3. Lazio 42*
*4. Udinese 41*
*5. Internazionale 36*
*6. AS Roma 35*
*7. Napoli 31*
*8. Palermo 31*
*9. Genoa 30*
*10. Fiorentina 28*
*11. Cagliari 27*
*12. Parma 27*
*13. Chievo 27*
*14. Catania 24*
*15. Atalanta 23*
*16. Bologna 22*
*17. Siena 20*
*18. Lecce 17*
*19. Cesena 16*
*20. Novara 13*​ 

*Az Atalantától 6 büntetőpont levonva.*​ 

*Premier League – „FA Kupa-visszavágó”: a Liverpool az Old Traffordon*​ 
*Két héttel az FA Kupa-fiaskó után lehetőséget kap a visszavágásra a Manchester United, amely a Liverpoolt fogadja az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi, 25. fordulójában.*​ 
Január 28-án a Vörösök 2-1-re nyertek az Anfield Roadon, s így a Premier League-ben címvédő MU már a 16 közé sem jutott be a rangos kupasorozatban. A szombati találkozón a Vörös Ördögök nem hibázhatnak, ugyanis városi riválisuk, az éllovas Manchester City vasárnap az Aston Villához látogat, s várhatóan begyűjti a három pontot. Az MU jelenleg két pont hátránnyal követi a második helyen a listavezető Cityt.
A Manchester United-FC Liverpool meccs azért is lesz pikáns, mert október óta most először találkozik egymással Patrice Evra és Luis Suarez. Az uruguayi támadó a két csapat liverpooli összecsapásán rasszista jelzőkkel illette francia riválisát, s ezért később nyolcmeccses eltiltást kapott, amelyből hétfőn térhetett csak vissza.
A magyar játékosokat foglalkoztató együttesek közül a Queens Park Rangers (Buzsáky Ákos) a Blackburnhöz látogat, a Bolton (Bogdán Ádám) a sereghajtó Wigant fogadja, míg a West Bromwich Albion (Gera Zoltán, Fülöp Márton) Wolverhamptonban szerepel a hétvégén.​ 
*Premier League, 25. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Manchester United-FC Liverpool 13:45 ó*
*Blackburn Rovers-Queens Park Rangers 16*
*Bolton Wanderers-Wigan Athletic 16*
*Everton-Chelsea 16*
*Fulham-Stoke City 16*
*Sunderland-Arsenal 16*
*Swansea City-Norwich City 16*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Newcastle United 18:30*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-West Bromwich Albion 14:30 ó*
*Aston Villa-Manchester City 17*​ 


*Primera División - A Real Madrid visszavághat a Levanténak*​ 
*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 22. fordulójában a listavezető Real Madrid a szezon eddigi meglepetéscsapatát, a negyedik helyen álló Levantét fogadja.*​ 
A bajnokságban a Barcelonán kívül eddig egyedül a valenciai kiscsapatnak sikerült legyőzni a fővárosiakat, a negyedik fordulóban 1-0-ra kapott ki José Mourinho alakulata. Ugyanakkor a Real Madrid egyértelműen esélyes a három pont megszerzésére, és hatalmas meglepetés lenne, ha ez nem sikerülne.
Mindeközben a címvédő FC Barcelona - amely szerdán bejutott a Király Kupa döntőjébe - az Osasuna vendége lesz, és Josep Guardiola tanítványainak továbbra is azzal a tudattal kell pályára lépniük, hogy egy esetleges botlással szinte el is búcsúzhatnak az újabb bajnoki elsőségtől.
A kupadöntő másik résztvevője, az Athletic Bilbao kiváló formában várja a Real Betis elleni mérkőzést, ugyanis legutóbbi 13 találkozójából mindössze egyet veszített el, ráadásul a válogatott támadó, Fernando Llorente sérüléséből felépülve ontja a gólokat.
Pintér Ádám csapata, a sereghajtó Real Zaragoza ezúttal az ötödik helyen álló Espanyol vendége lesz.​ 
*Primera División, 22. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Racing Santander-Atlético Madrid 18 ó*
*Osasuna-FC Barcelona 20*
*Real Betis-Athletic Bilbao 22*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Espanyol-Real Zaragoza 12 ó*
*Málaga-Real Mallorca 16*
*Rayo Vallecano-Getafe 16*
*Valencia-Sporting Gijón 18*
*Villarreal-Granada 19:45*
*Real Madrid-Levante 21:30*​ 
*hétfő:*
*------*
*Real Sociedad-Sevilla 21 ó*


*Altintop ismét sérült*
2012. 02. 11. 06.40

 <RIGHT> 






*Ami azt illeti, a török futballisták nem nagyon segítik José Mourinhót.*


A Real Madrid túl sokat nem profitált eddig a török játékosokból. Nuri Sahin is sokáig volt a maródiak listáján, Hamit Altintopról nem beszélve. Utóbbi már el is akart menni a spanyol fővárosból, aztán mégis maradt, most pedig olyan lábizomsérülést szenvedett, ami miatt több hétre kidőlt a sorból.

- Amióta Madridban vagyok, a balszerencse üldöz - nyilatkozta Altintop. - A kőkemény Bundesligában annak idején nem volt ennyi panaszom. Úgy tűnik, a spanyolországi klíma nem tesz jót nekem. De hát felépülök, és megpróbálok majd helyet kiharcolni Mourinho edző kezdőcsapatában.

*Ez igencsak nehéz lesz, bár Mourinho számára igazán jó hír volt a mai, tudniillik megtudta, hogy a vasárnapi, Levante elleni spanyol bajnoki meccsre tökéletesen felépült korábbi sérüléséből Sami Khedira és Angel di María. Alighanem mindketten játszanak is.*

​


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Ajajj az olasz foci nem igazan jo....
> Valamiert az angolt en jobban csipem.



Mindkét ligának megvannak a maga erősségei és gyengeségei, arról, hogy kinek melyik jön be, nem érdemes vitázni.  Egyébként angolokon belül kiért szorítassz?


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

alemilan írta:


> Valaki nézte a tegnapi olasz kupa meccset? A Milan kikapott... ://



Alemilan!
Igen néztem a meccset,mint minden Milan mérkőzést.Elszomorító volt az erőtlenség, a motiválatlanság. egy kicsit grund foci jellege volt számomra.Sajnos.Egyébként Ibra meg nem adott góljánál nem volt les.Kb.20x visszanéztem lassítva, kinagyítva.NEM VOLT LES!Az a baj, hogy azt ő lőtte, most pikkelnek rá mindenhol, mert idióta volt a múlt héten.
Akkor is Forza Milan!


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Zsolti08 írta:


> Ajajj az olasz foci nem igazan jo....
> Valamiert az angolt en jobban csipem.



Zsolti08!
Izlés és nézőpont kérdése, hogy melyik a jó foci az olasz és az angol között.Én mindkettőt szeretem.Az olasz fociban a Milannak drukkolok úgy 1986 óta, az angol fociban meg a Liverpoolnak szurkolok 1985 óta.Mindkét foci hatalmas fejlődésen és átalakuláson ment át azóta.Az olasz foci valóban gyengélkedik évek óta, de látni a javulást, csak lassan.Az angol foci előtt le a kalappal.Stabil.Ma néztem a Manchester United-liverpool FC rangadót és meg kell mondanom, hogy a vártaknak megfelelő játék volt.Igazi angol derby volt.Sajnálom, hogy ismét naggyá tették Rooney-t a liverpooli védők,de hát ez van.Egyébként ezt a színvonalat vártuk az olasz kupa derbyn is csak ott ez elmaradt.A múlt héten megnéztem egy Championship mérkőzést. Azt hittem leikrázok, olyan frankó kis meccs volt.Bármelyik UEFA Bajnokok ligája meccsel felért.
Te kinek szurkolsz Zsolti08?


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Minden kedves AC Milan szurkoló olvasó!
Éppen hogy hoztuk ezt a meccset ma az Udinese ellen.De hoztuk!
Udinese - AC Milan 1:2!
Forza Milan!


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Galina7 írta:


> Minden kedves AC Milan szurkoló olvasó!
> Éppen hogy hoztuk ezt a meccset ma az Udinese ellen.De hoztuk!
> Udinese - AC Milan 1:2!
> Forza Milan!



Néztem. El Shaarawy valóban kezd egyre jobban teljesíteni, ahogy azt nemrég írtam, kajak a legjobbja lesz hamarosan a csapatnak. Maxi Lopez is tolta, ahogy egy friss igazolásnak kell, nem volt egy meggyőző siker, de a 3pont megvan, ez a fő.


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Kegyetlen jó a kis Fáraó,Maxi Lopez pedig szenzációs. Remélem mindketten aranyat tudnak kovácsolni a jelenlegi állapotokból,melyek miatt a kis csávó kezdő, Maxi meg tutira az egyik csere.Nem hálátlanok....A mai két gólt ők szerezték.Ez kellett az önbizalomnak.Ha ma is hasalunk, akkor jött volna a padló, a legrosszabbkor, a Wenger brigád előtt és akkor finito.De ez nem így lett. A kis Fáraó nagyon nagy klasszis már most, a jó isten küldte hozzánk focizni.Az első pillanattól értékelem a játékát...


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Galina7 írta:


> Kegyetlen jó a kis Fáraó,Maxi Lopez pedig szenzációs. Remélem mindketten aranyat tudnak kovácsolni a jelenlegi állapotokból,melyek miatt a kis csávó kezdő, Maxi meg tutira az egyik csere.Nem hálátlanok....A mai két gólt ők szerezték.Ez kellett az önbizalomnak.Ha ma is hasalunk, akkor jött volna a padló, a legrosszabbkor, a Wenger brigád előtt és akkor finito.De ez nem így lett. A kis Fáraó nagyon nagy klasszis már most, a jó isten küldte hozzánk focizni.Az első pillanattól értékelem a játékát...



Ezzel én is így vagyok. Engem kicsit a Patos mizériára emlékeztet, még meg se jött, de már mindenki tudta, hogy sztár lesz belőle. De azért kissé tartok a hétközi BL-meccstől, az Arsenal nem lesz egyszerű ellenfél.


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Egyébként a Juventus meccset nemtudjátok mikor pótolják be?


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

Hát igen.Baromi rizikós a jövő hét.A széleken lassúak vagyunk, Wengerék meg gyorsak.Ott a bibi.Persze van ellenszer mindenre, de ez az Allegri gyerek nem igazán találja el a taktikát.Legalább egyszer egy meccsen játszathatna mindenkit a saját posztján és akkor nem kéne csodálkozni, hogy nem lenne ellenfél a közeljövőben, de így csak a remény marad.A mai meccs se volt meggyőző, sőt egyáltalán nem volt az.Így nehéz lesz.


----------



## Galina7 (2012 Február 11)

alemilan írta:


> Egyébként a Juventus meccset nemtudjátok mikor pótolják be?



A zebrák magyar szurkolói oldalán olvastam, hogy a Bologna elnöke nyilatkozta, hogy "valószínűleg" Március 7.-én 18:30 órakor pótolják be a mai elmaradt meccset.


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 15)

Hi!
Reg nem jartam itt igaz el is felejtettem.

Hogy kinek szurkolok,az volt itt a kerdes,a Liverpool-nak es az Arsenalnak is szoritok neha.
Szeretem meg a nemet focit is folleg a valogatott tetszik.

Udv


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*Nem veszi meg az AEG a Tottenham-et*
2012. 02. 19. 05.34

 <RIGHT> 






*Számos nyugati lap azt írta, hogy az amerikai AEG cég megvásárolja a Tottenham Hotspur-t.*


Az amerikai szórakoztatiparban eredményesnek, vagyonosnak ismert vállalkozás állítólag felvásárolná az angol Tottenham Hotspur-t. És ez nem is lenne olyan rossz húzás a részéről, hiszen a Spurs a jelenlegi angol futballbajnokságban igazán dicső módon szerepel, ha így folytatja, akkor négy között végez, és a BL-ben indulhat.

Ha pedig indulhat a BL-ben, szép összegeket kereshet a tulajdonosa. Ezért olvasható mostanság, hogy az AEG 430 millió fontért megvásásolná az angol klubot jelenlegi tulajdonosától.

- *Ez a hír nem fedi a valóságot* - nyilatkozta ennek kapcsán Timothy Leiweke, az AEG vezérigazgatója. - Kedveljük a labdarúgást, a Los Angeles Galaxy-ban is "benne vagyunk", ám a Spurs megvétele fel sem merült bennünk. 
*Cégünk a világ számos pontján több jégkorong-, kosárlabda- és labdarúgó-csapatba invesztál, de a Tottenham ebből a sorból kimarad.*


*A végén lendül bele a Debrecen*








*Hamarosan zárul a magyar átigazolási piac, a Loki most erősített bele.*


A dvsc.hu beszámolója szerint mától Debrecenben készül Roguy Meyé, gaboni válogatott futballista. Az előző szezont a Zalaegerszegnél töltő támadó vélhetően a hajdúságiakhoz igazol. Csatár poszton sok bevethető játékosa van Kondás Elemérnek, így az is lehet, hogy bár szerződtetik a gaboni nemzeti csapatban 36-szor pályára lépő labdarúgót, de a tavaszi idényre kölcsön is adják.

Meyé leigazolása mellett egy csereüzletet is nyélbe üthetnek a piros-fehérek vezetői. Balajti Ádám az NB II-ben szereplő MTK-hoz kerülhet, míg helyette Szabó Ádám érkezhet a kék-fehérektől. Ezt az információt mindkét klub hivatalos honlapja közölte. A Loki csatára, Balajti eddig nem sok lehetőséghez jutott Debrecenben, legutóbb az Újpestnek adták kölcsön, de most végleg megválnának tőle. Szabó Ádám stabil kezdő volt a néhány éve bajnokságot nyerő MTK-nak, elsősorban védekező középpályás poszton bevethető. 
*A tárgyalások zajlanak a két fél között, de mind a DVSC-nek, mind az MTK-nak az az érdeke, hogy hamar pont kerüljön az ügy végére.*


*Robben szolgálatai nélkül nem lesz bajnok a Bayern*








*Stefan Effenberg, a Bayern München egykori kiválósága hasznos tanácsot adott a bajor klubvezetésnek.*


A Bayern München akkor lesz német bajnok ebben az idényben, ha Jupp Heynckes edző rendszeresen játszatja Arjen Robbent.

- A holland labdarúgó kétségkívül világklasszis, és bár mostanában folynak viták arról, hogy játsszon avagy sem, szerintem Heynckes durva hibát követ el, ha más megoldásokat választ - nyilatkozta Effenberg. - Ez egy olyan kérdés, ahol a válaszok megfogalmazásánál nincsen "ha" és "de", Robben az aranyérem egyik fő záloga. Ezért ajánlanám a legfőbb Bayern-vezetők figyelmébe azt, hogy vegyék rá Heynckest, ne mellőzze Robbent.

Effenberg hozzátette, korántsem mehet biztosra a bajor együttes, hiszen a Borussia Mönchengladbach igen erős kihívója.
-* Ez a csapat az, amelyik igen játékosan adja elő a futballt, és ezzel a játékossággal meglepi a riválisokat. Nagyra becsülöm Lucien Favre svájci edzőt, aki ezt a játékosságot kölcsönzi az együttesének. Igazán hozzáértő tréner.*


*Primera División - A Sevilla legyőzte az Osasunát* 


*A Sevilla hazai pályán kétgólos győzelmet aratott a pamplonai Osasuna fölött a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 23. forduló:*
*Sevilla-Osasuna 2-0 (1-0)*
-------------------------------


*korábban:*
*Getafe-Espanyol 1-1 (0-0)*
-------------------------
*Real Madrid-Racing Santander 4-0 (2-0)*
--------------------------------------

*vasárnap:*
*Granada-Real Sociedad 12 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Málaga 16*
*Real Mallorca-Villarreal 18*
*Sporting Gijón-Atlético Madrid 18*
*Levante-Rayo Vallecano 19:45*
*FC Barcelona-Valencia 21:30*

*hétfőn:*
*Real Zaragoza-Real Betis 21 ó*


*Serie A - Győzelmével élen a Juventus* 

*Bár már a negyedik percben gólt kapott, végül magabiztosan gyűjtötte be a három pontot a Juventus a Cataniával szemben az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának egyetlen szombati mérkőzésén, ezzel az élre került a tabellán.*

A vendég szicíliai csapat az első félidőben egyenrangú ellenfele volt a torinói együttesnek, a másodikban azonban jobbára védekezett, főleg azután, hogy a 66. percben emberhátrányba került.

*Serie A, 24. forduló:*
*Juventus-Catania 3-1 (1-1)*
*--------------------------*
*gól:* Pirlo (22.), Chiellini (74.), Quagliarella (81.), illetve Barrientos (4.)
*kiállítva:* Motta (66., Catania)

*pénteken játszották:*
*Fiorentina-Napoli 0-3 (0-1)*
*---------------------------*
*Internazionale-Bologna 0-3 (0-2)*
*--------------------------------*
*vasárnap:*
*Lecce-Siena 12:30 ó*
*AS Roma-Parma 15*
*Cesena-AC Milan 15*
*Genoa-Chievo 15*
*Novara-Atalanta 15*
*Palermo-Lazio 20:45*
*Udinese-Cagliari 20:45*


*Primera División - Tovább menetel a Real Madrid*
​*Saját stadionjában magabiztos győzelmet aratott a Real Madrid a Racing Santander felett a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 23. forduló:*
*Real Madrid-Racing Santander 4-0 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* C. Ronaldo (6.), Benzema (45., 89.), Di Maria (73.)
*kiállítva:* Cisma (39., Santander)

*korábban:*
*Getafe-Espanyol 1-1 (0-0)*
*-------------------------*

*vasárnap:*
*Granada-Real Sociedad 12 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Málaga 16*
*Real Mallorca-Villarreal 18*
*Sporting Gijón-Atlético Madrid 18*
*Levante-Rayo Vallecano 19:45*
*FC Barcelona-Valencia 21:30*

*hétfőn:*
*Real Zaragoza-Real Betis 21 ó*​​*​*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*Primera División - Győzött a Real Betis*​ 
*Kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Real Betis a Real Zaragoza csapata felett a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmény:*
*Primera División, 23. forduló:*​ 
*Real Zaragoza-Real Betis 0-2 (0-1)*
*----------------------------------*
*gól:* Castro (41., 68.)​ 

*Cardozo egy ideális vereségről*
2012. 02. 21. 04.40​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Ideális vereségnek nevezte a Benfica 3-2-es csatavesztését Oscar Cardozo.*​ 

Egészen magabiztos hangot ütött meg Oscar Cardozo, a Benfica labdarúgója. És vallljuk be, van is mire felvennie a nagy mellényt. A patinás múltú portugál együttes ugyanis a szentpétervári zimankóban is állta a sarat az orosz Zenit Szentpétervár ellen, és mindössze egy gól különbségű vereséggel utazhatott haza Lisszabonba.​ 
- Nagy szerencsénk van, hiszen a találkozó végén is figyeltünk. Annál jobb idegenbeli eredményt elérni, mint két gólt szerezni, elképzelni sem lehet - értékelt Cardozo. - A Zenit pontosan ugyanolyan jó csapat, mint az orosz menők többsége. Lisszabonban, a március hatodikán lejátszandó második nyolcaddöntőnkön lesz azért bajunk velük, de elegendő mindössze egyetlen gólt szerezni, majd persze masszív védekezéssel ügyelni az orosz rohamokra - és máris a nyolc közé kerülünk!​ 
Cardozo nem tagadta, erősen tart a Zenit legképzettebb futballistájától, Roman Sirokovtól, és aggodalmát meg is osztotta az edzői stábjuk tagjaival.​ 
- *Nagyszerű húzásunk volt az első, a Néva partján lejátszott meccsen, hogy nem a fagyos talajon járattuk a labdát, mely kiismerhetetlenül pattogott volna, hanem inkább a levegőben célozgattuk meg egymást. Ez egy kiváló módszer, ami az orosz tél ellen a vendégcsapatoknak ajánlható pompás megoldás.*​ 

*Már kipróbálhatják a döntős labdát*​ 



 

*Újdonság: a BL tizenhatos mezőnyének valamennyi csapata kipróbálhatta és kipróbálhatja azt a meccslabdát, amivel majd májusban a döntőt játsszák.*​ 

A jelenleg még versenyben álló tizenhat együttes alaposan felmérheti, hogy milyen az Bajnokok Ligája-döntő mérkőzéslabdája. Az UEFA ugyanis eddig, azaz a múltban csak a sorsdöntő utolsó találkozó előtt mutatta be a játékszert, idén azonban már az egyenes kieséses ágon érdekelt csapatok is kergethetik a *"Finale Munich"* elnevezésű játékszert.​ 

A korábbi BEK- és BL-döntők során tizenkét alkalommal kísérleteztek ki új labdát, és mondanunk sem kell, hogy ez az idei is adidas-termék. Ezzel a játékszerrel mérkőznek majd a csapatok május tizenkilencedikén a müncheni Allianz Arenában. Az egykori német válogatott kiválóság, Paul Breitner már megismerhette a pattogós jószágot. A 60 éves exklasszis udvariasan hazabeszélt, amikor három dolgot jegyzett meg "termékismertetőjében":​ 

- Esztétikailag is tetszetős a kék és zöld szín, másrészt könnyű, jól irányítható a labda, azaz a labdarúgók kedvelni fogják. Már csak egy kérésem van: a Bayern München nyerje meg a BL-t a *"Finale Munichhel"!*​ 

*Vizsgálja-e az UEFA a portói huhogást?*​ 



 

*A Manchester City idegenben 2-1-re verte az FC Portót, és az amúgy izgalmas Európa Liga-találkozón a hazai drukkerek majomhuhogással "emlékeztették" Mario Balotelli, Yaya és Kolo Touré bőrszínére...*​ 

A példátlan sértés miatt a City-vezetők az UEFA-hoz fordulnak jogorvoslatért, egyelőre azonban nincs hír arról, hogy az európai futballszövetség vizsgálja-e az ügyet.​ 
Balotelli elmondta, Angliában is előfordulnak hasonló esetek, de a portói az túlment minden tűréshatáron. Érdekes, de az EL-meccsen a lelátón helyet foglalók közül nem mindenki hallott huhogást, így például Francisco Pimento Porto-drukker elmondta a , hogy ő bizony ilyesmit nem észlelt. 
*Kérdés, kinek lehet hinni? Feltehetően Balotelliék azért nem képzelődtek.*​ 


*Komoly változások az Újpest FC vezetőségében*​ 



 

*Négyen távoztak a hétvégén az Újpest FC labdarúgócsapatának vezetőségéből, többek között Csehi István ügyvezető igazgató.*​ 
A Nemzeti Sport hétfői száma szerint a belga tulajdonos, Roderick Duchatelet szombaton Szemrád Gábor gazdasági igazgatónak, Nemes Károly kommunikációs igazgatónak és Nemes Zsuzsanna titkárságvezetőnek is felmondott, Csehi pedig önként távozott.​ 
*"Roderick Duchatelet elém tett három papírt, három munkatársam felmondása volt, ezeket kellett aláírnom - nyilatkozta Csehi a napilapnak. - Jeleztem, hogy ezt nem kívánok megtenni, mert mindhárom kolléga munkájával elégedett vagyok, mindannyian tapasztalt szakemberek.*
*Más választásom azonban egyszerűen nem volt, hiszen mint a munkáltató képviselője, szignálnom kellett az iratokat, de azonnal felmondtam, mert érthetően nem kívántam ehhez a folyamathoz asszisztálni."*​ 
A klub a menesztésekkel kapcsolatban hétfő reggeli közleményében mindössze annyit közölt, hogy nem látja értelmét a sajtóban megjelentekre reagálni.​ 
*"Szeretnénk megnyugtatni szurkolóinkat, hogy minden nap egy lépéssel közelebb kerülünk az eredeti célunkhoz, azaz ahhoz, hogy az Újpest FC újra a régi dicsőségében tündököljön" *- áll a közleményben a tulajdonos nyilatkozata.​ 


*Óvják Guardiolát az Intertől*​ 



 

*Egyesek tudni vélik, hogy Pep Guardiola, a Barcelona edzője az Interhez távozik.*​ 
Mivel a szerződéshosszabbításáról nem beszél, sokan azt feltételezik, hogy Pep Guardiola edző otthagyja majd a Barcelonát az idény végén. És az olasz B-ligában szereplő Brescia elnöke, Luigi Corini már arról is "értesült", hogy a katalánok trénere az Internazionale mestere lesz, mivel a gyengén teljesítő Claudio Ranierit menesztik Milánóban.​ 
- Óriási hibát követne el Guardiola, ha Milánóban folytatná edzői pályafutását - szögezte le Corini elnök. - Ő abban a stílusvilágban él, amelyiket remekül felépített magának Barcelonában. Csakhogy az Interrel egy hasonló csapatsílust képtelen lenne elsajátíttatni, ezért azután rengeteg nehézséggel szembesülne Itáliában.​ 
*Olaszország ugyanis veszélyes közeg egy spanyol edző számára*, hiszen az Internél például olyan hibát is hajlamosak elkövetni, amilyet a múltban, azaz amikor elengedték Andrea Pirlót.​ 
*Pirlo ifjabb korában a kék-feketéknél szerepelt, óriási jövő elé nézett, de szívfájdalom nélkül adták át a Milanhoz, ami szarvashiba volt a javából.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 22)

*Serie A - Ismét nyert a Bologna*​ 
*A kiesés ellen küzdő Bologna kedden, négy nappal az Internazionale idegenbeli legyőzése után a vendég Fiorentinát is legyőzte az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban.*​ 
A 21. fordulóból elhalasztott találkozón a hazaiak már az első félidőben kétgólos előnyhöz jutottak, a második játékrészben pedig az 50. perctől emberhátrányban játszó Fiorentinának már nem volt esélye a pontszerzésre.​ 
*Serie A, 24. forduló:*
*Bologna-Fiorentina 2-0 (2-0)*
*----------------------------*
*g:* Diamanti (30.), Ramirez (43.)
*kiállítva:* Olivera (50., Fiorentina)​ 


*Bajnokok Ligája - Az utolsó pillanatban egyenlítettek az oroszok a Real-meccsen*​ 
*A CSZKA Moszkva kedden 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Luzsnyiki Stadionban a Real Madrid együttesével a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének első mérkőzésén.*​ 
A vendégek Cristiano Ronaldo 28. percben szerzett góljával szereztek vezetést, majd a portugál légiós az utolsó negyedórában kétszer is növelhette volna a vendégek előnyét, ám nem tudott élni a lehetőségekkel. Már úgy tűnt, győzelemmel távoznak a spanyolok, ám Pontus Wernbloom pillanatokkal a lefújás előtt, a 93. percben egy kavarodás után betalált a hálóba, és egyenlített.​ 
*Az összecsapást mínusz négy fokos hidegben, műfüves pályán bonyolították le.*​ 
A Real Madrid tétmérkőzésen eddig egy alkalommal tudott győzni az orosz fővárosban: 2003-ban a brazil Ronaldo góljával 1-0-ra nyert a Lokomotív Moszkva ellen.​ 
*Bajnokok Ligája, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*​ 
*CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 1-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Wernbloom (93.), illetve Ronaldo (28.)​ 
*A visszavágókat március 14-én rendezik.*​ 

*Meccsek - 2012. február 22.*​ 
<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Bajnokok Ligája**, nyolcaddöntő*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Basel - Bayern München*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Olympique Marseille - Inter*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>*Európa-Liga**, 16 közé jutás*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Manchester City - FC Porto*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Liga Kupa**, negyeddöntő*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Kaposvár - Lombard Pápa*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Diósgyőr - Videoton*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Serie A**, 21. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Siena - Catania*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Francia Bajnokság**, 22. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Caen - Auxerre*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*St. Etienne - Lorient*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Sochaux - Lille*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Angol Bajnokság**, 32. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Hull - Brighton & Hove Albion*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 3. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:30*</TD><TD>*Club Bolívar - Unión Espanola 1:3*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 4. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:30*</TD><TD>*Arsenal FC - Zamora FC 3:0*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 6. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*03:45*</TD><TD>*Cruz Azul - Deportivo Táchira 4:0*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 8. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:45*</TD><TD>*Universidad de Chile - Godoy Cruz*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Skót Bajnokság**, 17. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Motherwell - Hibernian*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Skót Bajnokság**, 30. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Celtic - Dunfermline*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Belga Kupa**, elődöntő*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Lierse - Lokeren*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Görög Kupa**, negyeddöntő*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*OFI Heraklion - Panserraikos*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Asteras Tripolis - Kerkyra*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Görög Bajnokság**, 9. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Levadiakos - Ioannina*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Doxa Dramas - Atromitos*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Albán Kupa**, negyeddöntő, 1. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*KF Tiranë - Kamza*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Albán Kupa**, negyeddöntő, 2. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Skenderbeu - Vllaznia*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Flamurtari Vlorë - Laci*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Grúz Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Merani Martvili - Kolkheti-1913*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Dinamo Tbilisi - Sioni Bolnisi*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Dila Gori - Olimpi Rustavi*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Zestafoni - Baia Zugdidi*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*WIT Georgia Tbiliszi - Spartaki Tskhinvali*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Torpedo Kutaisi - Gagra*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Barátságos*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Egyiptom - Tanzánia*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*III. Kerületi TUE UPE - Tápiószecső*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Tököl - Érd*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*01:00*</TD><TD>*Grenada - Guyana*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Izrael U17 - Oroszország U17*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Warta Poznan - Polonia Sroda*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Stromsgodset - Ekranas*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Rozwój Katowice - Gornik Wesola*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:35*</TD><TD>*Kína - Kuvait*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Svetkavitsa - Lyubimets*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Vasas - Pénzügyőr*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Putnok - Mezőkövesd*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Nordsjaelland - Viking*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Opava - Hlucin*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Siroki Brijeg - Olimpik Sarajevo*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*ZTE II - Körmend*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Elfsborg - GAIS Göteborg*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Sárvár - Király*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Dnipro - Valerenga*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Rákosmenti KSK - ESMTK*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Bölcske - Bátaszék*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Rákosszentmihály - Dunaharaszti*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Aláírták a szerződést, megmenekült a ZTE*
2012. 02. 24. 05.48

 <RIGHT> 






*Megmenekült az OTP Bank Ligában sereghajtó Zalaegerszeg labdarúgócsapata, miután Nagy Ferenc elnök csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint aláírták a szerződést azzal a magyar vállalkozással, amely jelentős összeggel segíti a nehéz anyagi helyzetben lévő klubot.*


A sportvezető arról is beszámolt , hogy az új szponzor neve továbbra is titkos, a megállapodás pedig nagyon szigorú feltételekkel jött létre. Hozzátette: a kontraktusnak köszönhetően a jövő hét közepén megkezdődhet a tartozások kifizetése.

*"A szponzori szerződés nem oldja meg teljesen az anyagi gondjainkat, ehhez még nagyon sokat kell dolgoznunk a tavasz során, de egy lépés az anyagi biztonságunk felé"* - mondta Nagy Ferenc, akinek korábbi állítása szerint a problémák tavaly novemberben kezdődtek, a ZTE azóta nem tudott bért fizetni a klubnál dolgozóknak, beleértve a játékosokat és a szakmai stábot egyaránt.


*Varga József nem csalódott, hogy Debrecenben maradt*








*A védekező középpályást a dehir.hu az év sportolójának választotta, és ez alkalomból nyilatkozott is a honlapnak Varga, akit természetesen elsőként a téli átigazolásról kérdeztek.*


A tar fejű, csupaszív futballista elmondta, hogy már hamar eldőlt, hogy tavasszal is a Lokiban játszik, de emiatt egyáltalán nem csalódott, hiszen még céljai vannak a piros-fehéreknél, ráadásul az őszi teljesítmény alapján még mindhárom sorozatban (NB I, Magyar Kupa, Ligakupa) esélyes a hajdúsági csapat a végső győzelemre. Varga azt is elárulta a beszélgetés során, hogy leginkább a Bundesliga érdekli. Sokra tartja a német futballt, és nagyszerű játékosok mellett a csodás stadionok is a német pontvadászat mellett szólnak, tehát ha tehetné odaigazolna. A fiatal játékos szerint akkor jó döntést hozott, amikor nem szerződött el rögtön azt követően, hogy berobbant az élvonalba, mert azt egy rosszabb időszak követte, de most jobb játékos, és fejben is rendben van nála minden. Varga arról is őszintén beszélt, és elismerte, hogy a hirtelen jött népszerűség miatt úgy gondolta, hogy már nem kell annyit teljesítenie mint előtte, és talán ennek is tudható be, hogy visszaesett a teljesítménye, de ma már mindent tisztábban lát. Varga József édesapjáról is beszélt, aki sokat segített neki, és mindig támogatta, és ha akkor is élt volna, amikor felkerült a felnőtt csapatba, akkor ő biztosan nem engedte volna, hogy Varga fejébe szálljon a dicsőség.


A debreceniek futballistájáról azt is megtudhattuk, hogy univerzális, a kapus poszton kívül szinte bárhol bevethető, és fiatalabb korában előbb csatár, majd támadó középpályás volt, és Kondás Elemér faragott belőle védekező középpályást, de a magyar válogatott meccsein azt is láthattuk, hogy jobb hátvédként sem remeg meg a lába, és mint elmondta, ha egy játékos tudja, hogy az adott szerepkör, melyben játszik, mit kíván, akkor képes a jó teljesítményre.

*Annyi biztos, hogy ilyen mentalitással és hozzáállással szép jövő előtt áll Varga József.*


*Gázolt a City Express - Manchester City-Porto 4-0 *
2012. 02. 24. 00.56

 <RIGHT> 






*A legjobb tizenhat között van a Manchester City, miután 4-0-ra verte az FC Portót.*

Az Európa Liga 32-es egyenes kieséses tábláján a Manchester City kettős győzelemmel bizonyított, az idegenbeli 2-1 után a visszavágón 4-0-ra nyert a portugál FC Porto ellen, és így folytathajta a küzdelmet a végső tornagyőzelem felé.

-* Kezdenek alakulni a dolgok* - *dörzsölte elégedetten a kezét Roberto Mancini, az angolok olasz trénere. *
- *Most végre minden együtt volt, gólok, jó játék, továbbjutás.*


*Tevez bocsánatot kért*








*Carlos Tevez ország-világ előtt kért bocsánatot Roberto Mancinitől az elmúlt hónapokban mutatott viselkedéséért.*

Az argentin támadó aki az elmúlt három hónapot szülőhazájában töltötte miután összeszólalkozott a vezetőedzővel nyíltan kért bocsánatot az olasz trénertől. A csatár az elmúlt héten tért vissza Angliába hogy újra bekerüljön a Manchester City csapatába.

*„Őszintén bocsánatot szeretnék kérni mindenkitől akit cserben hagytam valamint azoktól is akiket megsértettem az elmúlt hónapokban.”*

A játékos visszavonta fellebbezését az ellen hogy a klub megbüntette helytelen magatartás miatt.
*A nyilatkozatát azzal zárta a 28 éves világklasszis hogy most csak arra koncentrál hogy minél sikeresebb legyen csapata a Manchester City és be fogja bizonyítani hogy ide tartozik.*


*Meccsek - 2012. február 24.*

<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Bundesliga**, 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:30*​</TD><TD>*Mönchengladbach - Hamburger SV*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Holland Bajnokság**, 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Waalwijk - Vitesse*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Portugál Bajnokság**, 20. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*21:15*​</TD><TD>*Marítimo - Leiria*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 1. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:45*​</TD><TD>*The Strongest - Juan Aurich 2:1*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Libertadores Kupa**, 3. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:45*​</TD><TD>*Universidad Católica - Atlético Junior 2:2*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Bundesliga 2.**, 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Dynamo Dresden - Duisburg*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Hansa Rostock - Ingolstadt 04*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Union Berlin - 1860 München*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Spanyol Másodosztály**, 26. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*21:00*​</TD><TD>*Barcelona II - Hércules*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Török Bajnokság**, 28. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*​</TD><TD>*Orduspor - Kayserispor*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Serie B**, 26. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*Pescara - Reggina*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Horvát Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*​</TD><TD>*Lokomotiv Zágráb - Zadar*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*​</TD><TD>*Varazdin - Rijeka*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>*Szlovák Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*​</TD><TD>*Zlate Moravce - Zilina*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Francia Másodosztály**, 25. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>​</TD><TD>*Reims - Sedan*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Lens - Arles*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Angers - Bastia*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Boulogne - Chateauroux*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Le Havre - Guingamp*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*AS Monaco - Laval*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Troyes - Le Mans*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Istres - Metz*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*​</TD><TD>*Amiens SC - Tours*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:20*​</TD><TD>*Clermont - Nantes*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
*Argentin Bajnokság**, 3. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:10*​</TD><TD>*Belgrano - Unión de Santa Fe*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Cseh Bajnokság**, 18. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:15*​</TD><TD>*Hradec Králové - Sparta Praha*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Lengyel Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Lódzki - Lechia Gdansk*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:30*​</TD><TD>*Ruch Chorzów - Lech Poznan*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>*Finn Liga Kupa**, 1. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*​</TD><TD>*Inter Turku - Haka*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>*Finn Kupa**, 4. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*​</TD><TD>*HauPa - Santa Claus*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>
*Barátságos*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*05:10*​</TD><TD>*Busan I'Park - Melbourne Heart 0:0*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*07:30*​</TD><TD>*Yokohama FC - Colorado Rapids*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*07:30*​</TD><TD>*Ashfield - Floreat Athena*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*08:30*​</TD><TD>*Új-Zéland - Szaúd-Arábia*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*09:45*​</TD><TD>*Perth SC - Western Knights*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*10:00*​</TD><TD>*CSCA-Rapid - Costuleni*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:20*​</TD><TD>*Japán - Izland*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:30*​</TD><TD>*Skonto Riga - Nőmme Kalju*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*​</TD><TD>*Pelister - Renova*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*​</TD><TD>*Chernomorets Burgas - Cherno More Varna*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*​</TD><TD>*Septemvri Simitli - Minyor Pernik*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*​</TD><TD>*Egyesült Arab Emírségek - Palesztina*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:45*​</TD><TD>*Malajzia - Sabah*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*​</TD><TD>*Malmö - Odense BK*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*​</TD><TD>*Ilves - Kuressaare*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*​</TD><TD>*Azerbajdzsán U21 - AZAL Baku*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*​</TD><TD>*Azerbajdzsán - Szingapúr*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:30*​</TD><TD>*FK Rostov - Luch-Energia*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*​</TD><TD>*Rosenborg - Helsingborg*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*​</TD><TD>*Marbella - Volga Nizhniy Novgorod*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*​</TD><TD>*Team für Wien - First Vienna*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*​</TD><TD>*Dabas - Pilis*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*​</TD><TD>*St. Patricks - Mervue*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*21:00*​</TD><TD>*Shamrock Rovers - Waterford*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Válogatott: A közvélemény magyar sikert vár*​ 
2012. 02. 25. 02.47 <RIGHT>​ 




 

*Nemzeti tizenegyünk Bulgária legjobbjait fogadja majd szerdán, Győrben. A Sport TV, Zuhanyhíradó című műsorában kérdezte a nézőket, hogy ők milyen eredménnyel lennének elégedettek a találkozón. *​ 
*A szavazók döntő többsége, 84% vár magyar sikert az ETO Parkban jövőhéten. *
*A döntetlenre és arra, hogy a bolgárok nyernek nem számítanak sokan, hiszen az X-re a voksolók 9%-a, míg a vendég győzelemre a drukkerek 7%-a szavazott.*​ 

Mindkét együttesben lesznek hiányzók. Nálunk Rudolf Gergely, és a hosszabb ideje sérült Gera Zoltán nem áll Egervári Sándor rendelkezésére, míg a vendégeknél Dimitar Berbatov, Sztilian Petrov és Martin Petrov sem lesz a pályán.​ 
A sérültek mellett nagy visszatérő is lesz a mieinknél, hiszen Szalai Ádám egy éves kihagyás után visszatért a pályára, és egyúttal a válogatottba is.​ 

*Bár ez csak egy barátságos meccs lesz, de jó lenne magyar győzelemmel kezdeni az évet.*​ 

*Emanuelson: Szombaton minden eldől! *​ 
2012. 02. 25. 07.09
<RIGHT>​ 



 

*Ha igaz, az olasz bajnokság szombati nagy rangadóján eldől, hogy ki lesz az idei itáliai bajnok.Ezt állítja Urby Emanuelson.*​ 

A kását persze nem eszik olyan forrón, amint azt Urby Emanuelson hiszi.
Az itáliai bajnoki címvédő AC Milan holland futballistája, Urby Emanuelson nem kevesebbet állít, mint hogy a Milan-Juventus rangadón nemcsak azt tisztázódik, hogy melyik a kettő közül a jobbik együttes, de amelyik megszerzi a három pontot, az nyugodtan ünnepelhet is, mert megnyeri majd a bajnokságot.​ 
- Igen, a scudettóért lépünk gyepre! - hangoztatta a holland labdarúgó. - Az idényben nem volt szerencsénk a torinóiakkal, hiszen eddig összesen két alkalommal mérkőztünk meg velük, és bizony mindkétszer kikaptunk tőlük. De ennek a rossz sorozatnak meg kell szakadnia, és meg is szakad.​ 
Emanuelson úgy gondolja, ha a Juventus középpályáján valahogyan megfékezik Andrea Pirlót, akkor kihúzták a vendégcsapat méregfogát. - Hihetetlen, mit tud Pirlo, és bár nem éppen egy fiatal játékos, mégis ő mozgatja a szálakat. Ha kifog egy jó napot, akkor irtó nehéz dolgunk lesz. Arról persze külön nem is beszélek, hogy éppen tőlünk, éppen Milánóból távozott Torinóba, tehát úgy ismeri a Milant, mint a tenyerét. 
*Valódi kiismerhetetlen játékosegyéniség, ezért jó lesz rá ügyelni.*​ 

*A Bayern Münchennek sem sikerült *​ 





 

*A Bayern Münchennek sem sikerült az, ami a Manchester Unitednek, vagyis nyerni a baseli St. Jakob Parkban.*​ 

A mérkőzés elején két helyzetet is kihagyott a német gárda, de a mérkőzés folyamán kiegyenlített volt a csata. A két német ziccerre válaszként érkezett két svájci kapufa, de ezek mellett még alakultak ki helyzetek az első játékrészben.​ 
A második félidő első említésre méltó lövése a Münchené volt, de ezután is inkább a németek veszélyeztettek.​ 
*A 86. percben azonban a csereként beálló Stocker megszerezte a baselieknek a vezetést, amire nem tudott válaszolni a Bayern, így 1-0-ás előnnyel várhatják a visszavágót.*​ 


*Bundesliga - Döntetlen Mönchengladbachban*​ 

*Nem tudta legyőzni hazai pályán a tabellán második Mönchengladbach a Hamburgot a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*​


*Eredmény:*​ 
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-Hamburger SV 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* Hanke (45.), illetve Arslan (56.)​ 

*szombaton játsszák:*
*1. FC Köln-Bayer Leverkusen 15:30 ó*
*Augsburg-Hertha BSC 15:30*
*FSV Mainz-Kaiserslautern 15:30*
*VfB Stuttgart-Freiburg 15:30 ó*
*Wolfsburg-Hoffenheim 15:30*
*Werder Bremen-Nürnberg 18:30*​ 
*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Bayern München-Schalke 04 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Dortmund-HSV Hannover 17:30 ó*​ 



*Torres több mint öt év után kimaradt a spanyol keretből*​ 

*Több mint öt év után kimaradt a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott keretéből Fernando Torres.*
*Vicente del Bosque szövetségi kapitány pénteken hozta nyilvánosságra a Venezuela elleni barátságos mérkőzésre készülő együttes névsorát, amelyben nem szerepel a Chelsea támadója.*​ 
*"Torres nincs jó formában, ezért úgy gondoltuk, jobb most neki, ha nem jön - nyilatkozta a szakember. - Ugyanakkor ez még nem jelent semmit, ez még nem az a csapat, amely az Európa-bajnokságon szerepel majd."*​ 
A 27 éves támadó 2006 novembere óta mindig tagja volt a nemzeti együttesnek, ám amióta a londoni Kékekhez szerződött, 34 meccsen mindössze három gólt szerzett, legutóbb tavaly októberben talált a kapuba. *Torres a válogatottban 2010 szeptemberében volt utoljára eredményes.*​ 
*A címvédő spanyolok a nyári Európa-bajnokságon az olaszokkal, az írekkel és a horvátokkal szerepelnek majd egy csoportban.*​ 



*Rekordjövedelemmel zárta 2011 második félévét a Borussia Dortmund*​ 

*A német labdarúgó-bajnokságban címvédő Borussia Dortmund 101,4 millió eurós (kb. 29 milliárd forint) rekordjövedelmet könyvelhetett el tavaly július 1. és december 31. között.*​ 
A klub pénteki bejelentése szerint a 2011 második félévben befolyt összeg nagyságrendileg* 30 millió euróval* *több* az egy évvel korábbihoz képest. 
*A Dortmund adózás előtti nyeresége ennek nyomán* *4,3 millióról 16,7 millió euróra nőtt.*​ 
A Bundesliga 2010/11-es idényének bajnoka szerint a szigorú pénzügyi szabályozás és a sportsikerek következménye, hogy javultak az egyesület gazdasági mutatói.​ 
*A Dortmund a tavalyi elsőség megszerzése előtt legutóbb 2002-ben volt bajnok, majd az azt követő években többször is csődközelbe került.*​ 



*Cruyff tanácsadó lesz a mexikói Guadalajaránál*​ 

*A háromszoros aranylabdás holland Johan Cruyff tanácsadó lesz a mexikói bajnokságban jelen pillanatban sereghajtó Chivas labdarúgócsapatánál.*​ 
*"A Chivas várja a világ egyik legjobb játékosát és edzőjét. Érkezésével szeretnénk fejleszteni a klubot"* - áll az egyesület közleményében.​ 
*A guadalajarai együttes története során 11 bajnoki címet szerzett.*​ 


*Meccsek - 2012. február 25.*​ 
*<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>Spanyol Bajnokság, 25. forduló</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Racing Santander - Sporting Gijón</TD></TR><TR><TD>18:00</TD><TD>Betis - Getafe</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>20:00</TD><TD>Málaga - Zaragoza</TD></TR><TR><TD>22:00</TD><TD>Espanyol - Levante</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>*
*Premier Liga, 26. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Chelsea - Bolton Wanderers*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Liverpool - Everton*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Newcastle United - Wolverhampton*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Queens Park - Fulham*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*West Bromwich - Sunderland*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Wigan - Aston Villa*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Manchester City - Blackburn Rovers*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3>​</B>
*Magyar Kupa, negyeddöntő*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Kaposvár - Debreceni VSC*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Békéscsabai Előre SE - MTK*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Baja - Újpest*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Videoton - Győri ETO*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Serie A, 25. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Genoa - Parma*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*AC Milan - Juventus*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Bundesliga, 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*1. FC Köln - Bayer Leverkusen*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*VfB Stuttgart - Freiburg*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Mainz - Kaiserslautern*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Augsburg - Hertha BSC*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Werder Bremen - FC Nürnberg*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Holland Bajnokság, 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:45*</TD><TD>*NAC Breda - Den Haag*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:45*</TD><TD>*Venlo - Heracles*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:45*</TD><TD>*Roda - De Graafschap*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Nijmegen - Groningen*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*NB II. Nyugat, 16. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Veszprém - Sopron*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Ferencváros II - Baja*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Szigetszentmiklós - Tatabánya*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Győri ETO II - Paks II*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Budaörs - MTK*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Videoton II - Dunaújváros-Pálhalma*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*BKV Előre - Kozármisleny*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Gyirmót - Ajka*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*NB II. Kelet, 16. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Szeged 2011 - Szolnoki MÁV*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Újpest II - REAC*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Kazincbarcika - Dunakanyar-Vác*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Budapest Honvéd II - Balmazújváros*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Cegléd - Nyíregyháza*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Vecsés - Békéscsabai Előre SE*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Eger - Orosháza*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*DVSC II - Mezőkövesd*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Francia Bajnokság, 25. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Ajaccio - Dijon*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Auxerre - St. Etienne*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Thonon Gaillard - Nancy*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Montpellier HSC - Bordeaux*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Nice - Caen*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:00*</TD><TD>*Valenciennes - Lorient*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:00*</TD><TD>*Lyon - Paris St. Germain*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Portugál Bajnokság, 20. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:15*</TD><TD>*Académica - Benfica*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Angol Bajnokság, 33. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Cardiff - Hull*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:45*</TD><TD>*West Ham United - Crystal Palace*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Coventry - Barnsley*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Bristol City - Blackpool*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Brighton & Hove Albion - Ipswich*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Portsmouth - Leeds*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Burnley - Millwall*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Birmingham - Nottingham Forest*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Doncaster - Peterborough*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Middlesbrough - Reading*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Watford - Southampton*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Bundesliga 2., 23. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Greuther Fürth - Bochum*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Cottbus - Aue*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Skót Bajnokság, 28. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*St. Mirren - Aberdeen*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Celtic - Motherwell*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Heart of Midlothian - Dundee United*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Kilmarnock - Hibernian*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*St. Johnstone - Dunfermline*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Román Bajnokság, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Vointa Sibiu - Astra Ploiesti*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Rapid Bukarest - Universitatea Cluj*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Petrolul Ploiesti - Vaslui*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Concordia Chiajna - Otelul Galati*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*CFR Cluj - Marosvásárhely*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Mioveni - Steaua Bukarest*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Ceahlaul - Sportul Studentesc*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*FC Brasov - Pandurii*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Dinamo Bukarest - Gaz Metan Medias*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Spanyol Másodosztály, 26. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Real Murcia - Valladolid*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Alcorcón - FC Cartagena*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Sabadell - Deportivo La Coruna*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Alcoyano - Huesca*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Gimnastic - Xerez*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Girona - Numancia*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Elche - Huelva*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*CD Guadalajara - Villarreal II*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Belga Bajnokság, 27. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Gent - Mons*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Germinal - Oud-Heverlee*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Kortrijk - Lokeren*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Westerlo - Mechelen*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:00*</TD><TD>*Cercle Brugge - Zulte-Waregem*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Török Bajnokság, 28. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Karabükspor - Ankaragücü*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Samsunspor - Bursaspor*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Manisaspor - Gaziantepspor*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Eskisehirspor - Fenerbahce*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Serie B, 26. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Sassuolo - Ascoli*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Gubbio - Modena*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Svájci Bajnokság, 22. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:45*</TD><TD>*Luzern - BSC Young Boys*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:45*</TD><TD>*Thun - Xamax*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:45*</TD><TD>*Basel - FC Zürich*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Horvát Bajnokság, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Sibenik - Inter Zapresic*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Slaven Belupo - Cibalia Vinkovci*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Lucko - NK Zágráb*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Hajduk Split - Istra 1961*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Karlovac - Dinamo Zágráb*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Szlovák Bajnokság, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Kosice - Trencín*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Nitra - Slovan Bratislava*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Ruzomberok - FK Senica*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Besztercebánya - Trnava*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Dunaszerdahely - Presov*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Osztrák Bajnokság, 22. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Admira - Mattersburg*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Austria Wien - Kapfenberg*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Sturm Graz - Rapid Wien*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*Wiener Neustadt - Wacker Innsbruck*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Argentin Bajnokság, 3. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:15*</TD><TD>*Atlético Rafaela - All Boys 0:1*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*23:10*</TD><TD>*Colón - Olimpo*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:10*</TD><TD>*Estudiantes - Independiente*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Cseh Bajnokság, 18. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Banik Ostrava - Jablonec*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Slovácko - Sigma Olomouc*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:50*</TD><TD>*Slovan Liberec - Pribram*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Lengyel Bajnokság, 19. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Podbeskidzie - Zaglebie Lubin*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:45*</TD><TD>*Cracovia Krakow - Jagiellonia*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Polonia Warszawa - Widzew Lódz*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Finn Liga Kupa, 2. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*MyPa Kouvola - Lahti*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Finn Liga Kupa, 3. csoport*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Vaasa - Kuopion*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Portugál Másodosztály, 20. forduló*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Aves - Moreirense*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3></B>
*Barátságos*​</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Midtjylland - Nordsjaelland*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Tápiószecső - Tura*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Paksi FC - Csákvár*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Siófok - Bölcske*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*00:00*</TD><TD>*Kansas - Houston Dynamo 0:0*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*01:30*</TD><TD>*Jamaica - Kuba 3:0*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*02:00*</TD><TD>*Nicaragua - Puerto Rico 1:0*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*02:05*</TD><TD>*FC Dallas - Häcken*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*02:10*</TD><TD>*Montreal Impact - Vancouver Whitecaps 0:3*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</TD><TD>*Dél-Korea - Üzbegisztán*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</TD><TD>*Mito Hollyhock - Kashima Antlers*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*06:00*</TD><TD>*Omiya Ardija - Hangzhou Lucheng*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*06:00*</TD><TD>*Sagan Tosu - Gamba Osaka*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10:00*</TD><TD>*Sárvár - Lombard Pápa II*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*10:00*</TD><TD>*CSCA-Rapid - Milsami*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10:30*</TD><TD>*Kluczbork - Nieciecza*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Újbuda TC - Dunaharaszti*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Soroksár - Rákosmenti KSK*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Komlói Bányász - Bátaszék*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Bansko - Botev Plovdiv*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Banik Sokolov - Viktoria Plzen II*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Trinec - Frydek-Mistek*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Slovan Bratislava - Senec*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Zaglebie Sosnowiec - Katowice*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Érd - Pilis*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Kunice - Loko Vltavín*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Nevezis - Kruoja Pakruojis*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Suduva - Jelgava*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Jönköpings Södra - Sylvia*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:30*</TD><TD>*Slavia Szófia - Neftohimik 1986*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Aalborg - Djurgarden*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Mjällby - Kalmar*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*SonderjyskE - Horsens*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Aarhus - Viborg*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Atvidaberg - GAIS Göteborg*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*FC Kobenhavn - Elfsborg*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Vasas - Pécsi MFC*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Maglód - ESMTK*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Koge - Esbjerg*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Syrianska FC - Gefle*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Värnamo - Ängelholms*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Seinajoen - Oulu*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Sirius - Dalkurd*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Rábapaty - Körmend*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*IFK Göteborg - Fredrikstad*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Fertőszentmiklós - Répcelak*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Szekszárd - Őcsény*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Lombard Pápa - Csorna*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Aris Saloniki - Litex Lovech*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*FC Lustenau - Wacker Innsbruck II*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Xanthi - Xanthi Youth*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Budaörs - Vecsés*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Vidima Rakovski - Beroe*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Horsens - SonderjyskE*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Brommapojkarna - Sundsvall*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Molde - Alania Vladikavkaz*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Shelbourne - Athlone*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Bröndby - Randers*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Drogheda - Limerick*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Cork City - Galway*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*!!! Jövő hétvégén megkezdődik a 2011-2012-es szezon tavaszi szakasza.*​
*DVSC: Három sérült, két távozó *











*Az idénynyitóra készülő piros-fehérek kerete még nem végleges.*


Ferenczi János bokaszalag-szakadását követően még lábadozik, és ezért nem edzett tegnap sem a társakkal. Rajta kívül még Illés Gyula hiányzott a csütörtöki foglalkozásról, neki egy ideg csípődött be a hátában. Ludánszki Bence szerdán még nem, tegnap viszont már a társakkal gyakorolt, bár még nem teljesen épült fel korábbi sérüléséből, írja a dvsc.hu.

Korábban Kecskeméten próbálkozott a hajdúságiak brazil légiósa Vinicius Galvao, de ott végül nem kellett, így Nyíregyházára került a támadó. Nem csak ő, hanem Csorba Szabolcs is az NB II-es klubhoz került tavaszra, kölcsönbe. Mindkét futballista elsősorban a debreceniek második csapatánál játszott ősszel, így nem ismeretlen számukra a másodosztály.


*Sánchez az olasz bunkerfutballról *

 2012. 02. 26. 02.39 <RIGHT> 









*Alexis Sánchez, az FC Barcelona támadója élvezetesebbnek nevezte a spanyol labdarúgást az olasszal összevetve.*


Van összehasonlítási alapja Alexis Sáncheznek, hiszen az FC Barcelona chilei csatára Olaszországból érkezett Spanyolországba. A dél-amerikai játékos úgy érzi, hogy sokkal jobban érvényesül a katalánoknál, mert hiszen a spanyol bajnokság attraktívabb, mint az itáliai.

- Amikor 2011-ben a Barcelona megvásárolt az Udinesétől, elgondolkodtam azon, vajon viszem-e valamire ennél a grandiózus
klubnál - említette Sánchez. - S bár kellett jó pár hét, ameddig megszoktam a Barcelona játékstílusát, most már nem is lehet vitás, hogy jó volt ez a csere.


Márcsak azért is, folytatta a támadó, mert az olasz bajnokságban jobbára bunkerfutballt űznek a csapatok.

- *Az Udinesében amint megkaptam a labdát, azonnal három védő vett körül, és ellenük bizony nehéz volt érvényesülnöm.* 
*A spanyol bajnokság nyitottabb, támadóbb szellemű, és ezért jól érzem magam a klubváltásom óta. *Főleg most hogy egyre több játéklehetőséghez is jutok.


*Michel Platini Romániába szerződött *

 








*Michel Platini a román élvonalban szereplő Dinamo Bucuresti labdarúgócsapatában folytatja pályafutását.*


A támadó télen igazolt a román gárdához, ezelőtt Bulgáriában légióskodott, ahol 13 bajnoki mérkőzésen 5 gólig jutott. Eddigi csapata, a CSZKA Szófia félmillióért vált meg játékosától.


Noha ez a Platini nem az a Platini, a neve miatt jó sajtóra tett szert új egyesülete. A brazil származású 28 éves Michel Platini Ferreira Mesquitat egyáltalán semmilyen rokoni kapcsolat nem fűzi a francia Platinihez, szimplán róla kapta a nevét. 
*Új klubjának vezetői és szurkolói biztosan alig várják, hogy bizonyítson, miért is kapta ezt a nevet.*


*Mourinho: nem csúcsjavításra, hanem bajnoki diadalra törekszünk*

*José Mourinho, a Real Madrid vezetőedzője szerint az a legfontosabb, hogy a csapat megnyerje a labdarúgó-bajnokságot, nem pedig az, hogy megszerezze sorozatban nyolcadik idegenbeli győzelmét, és ezzel klubcsúcsot javítson.*

A fővárosi együttes 16 órától a Rayo Vallecano otthonában lép pályára.
*"Nem keressük a rekordokat, nem az a fontos, hogy mi lőjük a legtöbb gólt, vagy hogy hány mérkőzésen győzünk idegenben, illetve otthon. Egyetlen cél lebeg a szemünk előtt: meg akarjuk nyerni a bajnokságot"* - nyilatkozta a portugál szakember. *"Minden egyes mérkőzésen az utolsó percig kell küzdeni a csapatunknak, ha el szeretnénk érni a sikert."*

*A 24. forduló előtt a Real Madrid tíz ponttal vezetett a címvédő FC Barcelona és 21-gyel a harmadik Valencia előtt a Primera Divisiónban.*


*Serie A - Milánóban is veretlen maradt a Juventus* 

*A Juventus 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a címvédő AC Milan vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának szombat esti rangadóján, így továbbra is veretlen a Serie A jelenlegi idényében.*

A hazaiak kezdtek jobban, az első negyedóra végén vezetést szereztek Antonio Nocerino megpattanó lövése révén, majd az újabb találatukat a bíró - tévesen - nem adta meg, pedig Sulley Muntari fejesét követően Gianlugi Buffon, a vendégek kapusa már csak a gólvonalon túlról ütötte ki a labdát.
A torinóiak végül a hajrában Alessandro Matri góljával pontot mentettek, így a hátrányuk továbbra is egy pont a listavezető Milannal szemben, de eggyel kevesebb mérkőzést játszottak.

*Serie A, 25. forduló:*
*AC Milan-Juventus 1-1 (1-0)*
---------------------------
*gól:* Nocerino (15.), illetve Matri (83.)
*piros lap:* Vidal (89., Juventus)


*Primera División - Győzött a Levante*

 
*A Levante 2-1 arányban győzött az Espanol ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának szombati zárómérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 24. forduló:*

*Espanyol-Levante 1-2 (0-1)*
*--------------------------*
*gól:* Valdo (24.) Rubén Suárez (90.), illetve Uche (75.)

*Korábban:*

*Málaga-Real Zaragoza 5-1 (1-1)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* Fernandez (45.), Da Silva (67., öngól), Demichelis (77.), Isco (79.), Rondon (88.), illetve Aranda (23.)

*Real Betis-Getafe 1-1 (0-0)*
*---------------------------*
*gól:* Molina (51.), illetve Dorado (55., öngól)

*Racing Santander-Sporting Gijón 1-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------------*
*g:* Stuani (74., 11-esből), iléletve Barral (41.)

*vasárnap:*
*Villarreal-Athletic Bilbao 12 ó*
*Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 16*
*Osasuna-Granada 18*
*Real Sociedad-Real Mallorca 18*
*Valencia-Sevilla 18*
*Atlético Madrid-FC Barcelona 21:30*


*Premier League - Magabiztosan nyert a Manchester City*
​
*Az éllovas Manchester City magabiztos győzelemmel tartotta otthon a három pontot a bennmaradásért küzdő Blackburn ellenében az angol labdarúgó Premier League 26. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 26. forduló:*

*Manchester City-Blackburn Rovers 3-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------*
*g:* Balotelli (30.), Agüero (52.), Dzeko (81.)

*korábban:*

*Chelsea-Bolton Wanderers 3-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*Newcastle United-Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-2 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------------------------*
*Queens Park Rangers-Fulham 0-1 (0-1)*
*------------------------------------*
*West Bromwich Albion-Sunderland 4-0 (2-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*

*Wigan Athletic-Aston Villa 0-0*
*------------------------------*
*vasárnap:*

*Arsenal-Tottenham Hotspur 14:30 ó*
*Norwich City-Manchester United 14:30*
*Stoke City-Swansea City 16*

*A Liverpool-Everton összecsapást a Ligakupa vasárnapi döntője (Cardiff City-Liverpool, Wembley Stadion 17 ó) miatt elhalasztották.*


*Bundesliga - Nürnbergi meglepetésgyőzelem Brémában*​*A Nürnberg meglepetésre győzni tudott a Werder Bremen vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Eredmények, 23. forduló:*
*Werder Bremen-1. FC Nürnberg 0-1 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*g:* Esswein (65.)

*korábban:*
*FSV Mainz-Kaiserslautern 4-0 (3-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*g:* *Zidan* *(2.), Szalai (17.),* Nicolai Müller (30.), Choupo-Moting (74.)

*VfB Stuttgart-Freiburg 4-1 (2-1)*
*--------------------------------*
*1. FC Köln-Bayer Leverkusen 0-2 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------*
*Augsburg-Hertha BSC 3-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------*
*Wolfsburg-Hoffenheim 1-2 (0-1)*
*------------------------------*

*pénteken játszották:*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-Hamburger SV 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*

*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Bayern München-Schalke 04 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Dortmund-HSV Hannover 17:30 ó*


*Meccsek - 2012. február 26.*

<TABLE class=tabla><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Spanyol Bajnokság**, 25. forduló*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Villarreal - Athletic Bilbao*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Rayo Vallecano - Real Madrid*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Valencia - Sevilla*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Osasuna - Granada*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Real Sociedad - Mallorca*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:30*</TD><TD>*Atlético Madrid - Barcelona*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*!!! **Angol Liga Kupa**, döntő*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Cardiff - Liverpool*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Premier Liga**, 26. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Arsenal - Tottenham*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Norwich - Manchester United*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Stoke - Swansea*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Serie A**, 25. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Chievo - Cesena*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Cagliari - Lecce*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Catania - Novara*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Siena - Palermo*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Atalanta - AS Roma*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Lazio - Fiorentina*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Napoli - Inter*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:45*</TD><TD>*Bologna - Udinese*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Bundesliga**, 23. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Bayern München - Schalke 04*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Holland Bajnokság**, 23. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:30*</TD><TD>*Excelsior Rotterdam - Ajax*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Twente - Utrecht*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*PSV Eindhoven - Feyenoord*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:30*</TD><TD>*Alkmaar - Heerenveen*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB II. Nyugat**, 16. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Győri ETO II - Paks II*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Videoton II - Dunaújváros-Pálhalma*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*BKV Előre - Kozármisleny*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*NB II. Kelet**, 16. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*Szeged 2011 - Szolnoki MÁV*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:00*</TD><TD>*Budapest Honvéd II - Balmazújváros*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Francia Bajnokság**, 25. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Brest - Olympique Marseille*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Toulouse - Sochaux*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:00*</TD><TD>*Stade Rennes - Lille*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Portugál Bajnokság**, 20. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Olhanense - Gil Vicente*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Beira-Mar - Setúbal*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Pacos de Ferreira - Nacional*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:15*</TD><TD>*Sporting CP - Rio Ave*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:15*</TD><TD>*FC Porto - Feirense*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Bundesliga 2.**, 23. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*Paderborn - Eintracht Frankfurt*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*FSV Frankfurt - Karlsruhe*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:30*</TD><TD>*St. Pauli - Braunschweig*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Skót Bajnokság**, 28. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:45*</TD><TD>*Inverness - Glasgow Rangers*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Spanyol Másodosztály**, 26. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Celta Vigo - Almería*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*19:45*</TD><TD>*Córdoba - Las Palmas*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Belga Bajnokság**, 27. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Standard Liege - Sint-Truidense*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Genk - Club Brugge*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*20:30*</TD><TD>*Lierse - Anderlecht*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Török Bajnokság**, 28. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Genclerbirligi - Sivasspor*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:00*</TD><TD>*Büyüksehir - Antalyaspor*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Trabzonspor - Mersin Idman Yurdu*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:00*</TD><TD>*Galatasaray - Besiktas*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Görög Bajnokság**, 22. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:30*</TD><TD>*AEK Athen - OFI Heraklion*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Görög Bajnokság**, 23. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Xanthi - Panaitolikos*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Aris Saloniki - AEK Athen*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*Asteras Tripolis - Ergotelis*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Doxa Dramas - Ioannina*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*OFI Heraklion - Olympiakos Pireus*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Levadiakos - Kerkyra*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>*PAOK Saloniki - Panathinaikosz*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Panionios Athen - Atromitos*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Serie B**, 26. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*12:30*</TD><TD>*Brescia - Torino*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Svájci Bajnokság**, 22. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Grasshoppers - Lausanne*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Sion - Servette*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Horvát Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Osijek - RNK Split*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Osztrák Bajnokság**, 22. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:30*</TD><TD>*Ried - Salzburg*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Argentin Bajnokság**, 3. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*01:10*</TD><TD>*Argentinos Juniors - San Lorenzo 0:1*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*21:00*</TD><TD>*Godoy Cruz - Tigre*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21:00*</TD><TD>*Racing Club - Banfield*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*23:10*</TD><TD>*Boca Juniors - Newell's Old Boys*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*23:10*</TD><TD>*Vélez Sársfield - Arsenal FC*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Cseh Bajnokság**, 18. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10:15*</TD><TD>*Viktoria Zizkov - Mlada Boleslav*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Budejovice - Bohemians 1905*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Viktoria Plzen - Dukla Praha*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Lengyel Bajnokság**, 19. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Slask Wroclaw - Legia Warszawa*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Wisla Kraków - Korona Kielce*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Finn Kupa**, 4. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:30*</TD><TD>*Ponnistus - RiPS*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18:45*</TD><TD>*TP-T - MaPS Masku*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Bolgár bajnokság**, 13. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15:30*</TD><TD>*Kaliakra - Litex Lovech*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Portugál Másodosztály**, 20. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12:15*</TD><TD>*UD Oliveirense - Estoril*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Freamunde - Belenenses*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Trofense - Madeira*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*16:00*</TD><TD>*Atlético CP - Arouca*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Penafiel - Naval*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Portimonense - Santa Clara*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17:00*</TD><TD>*Covilha - Leixőes*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD colSpan=3> 
*Grúz Bajnokság**, 21. forduló*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Sioni Bolnisi - Kolkheti-1913*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Merani Martvili - Olimpi Rustavi*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Dinamo Tbilisi - Baia Zugdidi*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Dila Gori - Gagra*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Zestafoni - Spartaki Tskhinvali*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*11:00*</TD><TD>*Torpedo Kutaisi - WIT Georgia Tbiliszi*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 
*Barátságos*
</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD></TD><TD>*Újpest II - REAC*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*00:10*</TD><TD>*Orlando City - Toronto FC 2:2*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*01:40*</TD><TD>*Charleston Battery - Columbus Crew 2:2*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*02:00*</TD><TD>*L. A. Galaxy - Real Salt Lake 2:0*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*02:15*</TD><TD>*FC Dallas - Häcken 1:1*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*04:05*</TD><TD>*Colorado Rapids - Melbourne Heart 1:0*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*04:30*</TD><TD>*New England - New York Red Bulls*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*SonderjyskE - Horsens*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*13:00*</TD><TD>*CSCA-Rapid - Academia UTM*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14:30*</TD><TD>*Midtjylland - Nordsjaelland*</TD></TR><TR class=sor><TD>*15:00*</TD><TD>*Tromso - Silkeborg*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​​​​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*Premier League - Giggs győztes góllal ünnepelt, fordított az Arsenal*



*A Manchester Unitedet erősítő Ryan Giggs a 92. percben szerzett győztes góllal ünnepelte pályafutásának 900. mérkőzését klubja színeiben az angol labdarúgó Premier League 26. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

Az Arsenal 0-2-ről fordítva verte meg 5-2-re a vendég Tottenhamet.

*Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 26. forduló:*
*Arsenal-Tottenham Hotspur 5-2 (2-2)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól:* Sagna (40.), van Persie (43.), Rosicky (51.), Walcott (65., 68.), illetve Saha (4.), Adebayor (34. - 11-esből)
*kiállítva: Parker (Tottenham, 87.)*

*Norwich City-Manchester United 1-2 (0-1)*​



*Primera División - Nem bírt egymással a Villarreal és a Bilbao*​ 

*A Villarreal hazai környezetben 2-2-es döntetlent játszott az Athletic Bilbao együttesével a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*​ 
*Primera División, 24. forduló:*​ 
*Villarreal-Athletic Bilbao 2-2 (1-0)*​ 


*Kézigránátot dobtak Dragan Stojkovic szülőotthonának udvarára*​ 

*Ismeretlen tettesek szombat este a szerbiai Nis városában kézigránátot dobtak be Dragan Stojkovic, a jugoszláv labdarúgó-válogatott korábbi csapatkapitánya szülőotthonának udvarára.*​

A rendőrség közleménye szerint a támadás ideje alatt a korábbi kiváló játékos édesanyja tartózkodott csak otthont, aki nem sérült meg. A robbanásban egy nagy kráter keletkezett a pázsitban.​ 
*"Hagyom, hogy a hatóságok végezzék a munkájukat, és remélem, kiderül, ki áll e mögött a támadás mögött, és mi volt az indíték rá" -nyilatkozta Stojkovic, aki a japán Nagoya Grampus Eight csapatát irányítja.*​ 
*A 46 éves Stojkovic 2007 óta közellenségnek számít Crvena zvezda szurkolóinak körében, ugyanis az akkor nehéz anyagi helyzetben lévő klub elnökeként számos meghatározó játékost adott el.*​ 


*Serie - Allegri nem hibáztatja a játékvezetőt a meg nem adott gól miatt*​ 

*Massimiliano Allegri, az olasz bajnokságban címvédő AC Milan labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője szerint remek mérkőzést játszottak szombaton a még veretlen Juventusszal (1-1), a játékvezetőt pedig nem hibáztatja a meg nem adott gól miatt.*​ 
*"Nem lehetünk szomorúk, nagyszerű összecsapás volt"* - nyilatkozta a találkozót követően a szakember. A mérkőzésen nagy port kavart, hogy 1-0-ás milánói vezetésénél a játékvezető nem adott meg a hazaiaknak egy gólt, pedig a televíziós felvételeken tökéletesen látszódott, hogy Sulley Muntari fejesét már bőven a gólvonal mögül tornázta ki Gianluigi Buffon, a Juventus világbajnok olasz hálóőre.​ 
*"Nem akarom megvádolni a játékvezetőt, ez nem jellemző rám, csöndben maradunk, és hagyjuk őket békében dolgozni. Egyébként úgy gondolom, hogy a bíró kiválóan vezette a mérkőzést, nem tett semmi rosszat, talán az asszisztense kitolt egy kicsit vele"* - tette hozzá Allegri, aki szerint a két csapat között az utolsó pillanatig kiélezett lesz a bajnoki címért folyó küzdelem.​ 
*Az 1-1-es döntetlennel a Milan megtartotta egypontos előnyét a tabella élén a Juventusszal szemben, ám a torinóiak egy meccsel kevesebbet játszottak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*A Videoton kiütötte a Győrt *​ 
2012. 02. 27. 02.14 <RIGHT>​ 





 

*Lejátszották az elődöntőbe kerülésért zajló párharcok első meccseit a Magyar Kupában. A legnagyobb érdeklődéssel várt mérkőzés a Videoton – Győr találkozó volt.*​ 

Mindkét együttes a dobogón telelt az NB I-ben. A végeredmény talán túlzó, nem volt ekkora különbség a csapatok között, de a vendégek hibáit könyörtelenül megbüntette a Vidi. Az első és az utolsó gólban egyértelműen benne volt Molnár Péter, a Győr második számú hálóőre. Walter találatánál tulajdonképpen ő adta a gólpasszt, a hosszabbításban pedig rosszul mozdult ki kapujából, Gyurcsó átemelte fölötte a játékszert, amit Torghelle közvetlen közelről továbbított a vendégek hálójába.​ 
A meccs után Csertői Aurél a Sport TV-nek elmondta, hogy sokat hibáztak, és ezt a Videoton, jó csapat lévén, ezeket ki is használta. Véleménye szerint nincs ekkora differencia köztük és a piros-kékek között, de sokat kell javulniuk a visszavágóig.​ 
Paulo Sousa értelemszerűen elégedett volt csapata teljesítményével, bár érzése szerint nagyobb arányú is lehetett volna a győzelem.​ 

*Magyar Kupa, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:*​ 

*Videoton – Győri ETO 5-1 (2-0)*
*G.:* Walter Lee (18.), Nikolics (38. - 11-esből), Sándor (48. - 11-esből), Oliveira (66.), Torghelle (92.) ill. Windecker (85.)​ 

*Korábbi eredmények:*
*Kaposvár – DVSC-TEVA 0-1*
*Bajai LSE – Újpest 1-3*
*Békéscsaba – MTK 0-3*​ 

*A visszavágókat március 13-án és 14-én rendezik.*​ 


*Csaknem ötvenmillió font jut Barcelona-erősítésre*​ 
2012. 02. 27. 01.08 
<RIGHT>​ 



 

*Végleges, hogy az FC Barcelona nyáron 42 millió fontot kap játékoserősítésre.*​ 

A főkönyvekben lapozgatva, a fontos bevételi és kiadási számsorokat egymás mellé rakva a Barcelona-vezetés úgy döntött, hogy 42 millió font juttat ezen a nyáron új labdarúgók megvételére. Nem sok, de nem is kevés.​ 
Minderről Susana Monje, a katalánok klubtitkára tájékoztatta a katalán sajtót. És ez valóban nem túl sok, főként ha arra gondolunk, hogy erősen tartja magát az a feltevés, amely szerint a brazil Neymart ki akarják vásárolni FC Santos-szerződéséből.​ 
*A másik elképzelés pedig a walesi válogatott kiválóságának, Gareth Bale-nek a megszerzése, de érte a Tottenham Hotspur legalább 42 milliót elkérne (ha nem többet!), és akkor joggal vetjük fel: hol van még Neymarra a pénz..?*​ 


*Gullit: Hollandiának nincs esélye *​ 




 

*A hollandok egykori remek válogatott középpályása, Ruud Gullit, maga is Eb-aranyérmes 1988-ban, arról beszélt, hogy német-spanyol párharc jegyében telik majd az idei Eb.*​ 

- *A többi tizennégy válogatott csak statisztál ehhez a különpárbajhoz* - *emelte ki Gullit*.​ 
- Ami Hollandia kilátásait illeti, azok gyengécskék. Tavaly novemberben a németekkel játszottunk egy barátságos mérkőzést, és azon a Nationalelf 3-0-ra nyert. Számomra szembeötlő volt, hogy mekkora a különbség a két válogatott között. És ez a különbség azóta sem csökkent.​ 
Gullit úgy folytatta, a Joachim Löw szövetségi kapitány vezényelte németek sohasem játszanak barátságos mérkőzést, ezért a hollandok egy igen komoly intőt kaptak novemberben.​ 

- Talán a spanyolok állják Németországgal a lépést, de az esélyesek sorából kihúzható Olaszország és Anglia is. *Az olasz futball szerintem válságban van. Nézzék meg a Juventust, mely korábban gyakran csak 16 ezer néző előtt játszotta meccseit.* Igaz, amióta új stadiont épített, telt házak előtt szerepel, de ugyebár európai kupát is illene nyernie. Az angolok esete más, válogatottjában nincs egy klasszis irányító középpályás.​ 
*És ez azért van így, mert a klubjaikban a központi, meghatározó szerepet egytől egyig külföldi labdarúgó tölti be, és éppen ezért nem érvényesülhet a válogatottjuk.*​ 


*Robinho: További tíz évig maradnék *​ 





 

*Soha jobban nem érezte magát a brazil Robinho, mint éppen most, az AC Milan színeiben. A brazil futballista ideális állapotról beszélt, és ezt meg is tehette, hiszen szép sorban gólt szerzett a Novara és a Cesena ellen olasz bajnoki találkkozón, nem beszélve az Arsenal ellen elért két találatáról.*​ 

-* Úgy érzem, a pályafutásom csúcsa felé közelítek* - nyilatkozta a csatár. -​ 
A Milanban végre megleltem a helyemet, és feledtem a legutóbbi idényemet, azt, amelyik során állandóan sérültlistán szerepeltem, és ha éppen rendbejöttem, akkor formahanyatlás miatt maradtam ki a csapatból.​ 
Érdekes, állapította meg, de ebben a bajnokságban viszont a honfitásra, Alexandre Pato jár be hozzá hasonló utat, hiszen gyakran látogatja sérülése miatt az orvosokat.​ 
- De eljön majd az az idő is, amikor együtt szerepelhetünk mi ketten. 
*Igaz, felvetődik a kérdés, akkor Zlatan Ibrahimovic marad ki a támadósorból..? *
*Ha ilyen jól megy a futball, akkor bizony további tíz évig maradnék ennél a klubnál, még akkor is, ha már huszonnyolc éves vagyok.*​ 


*Az argentinok szerint Messi vb-győzelemmel válna igazi bálvánnyá*​ 

*Az argentinok csaknem háromnegyede úgy véli, Lionel Messinek, az FC Barcelona futballistájának világbajnokságot kellene nyernie ahhoz, hogy igazi bálvány legyen a hazájában.*​ 
Egy, a közelmúltban elvégzett közvélemény-kutatásban a megkérdezettek 71 százaléka úgy vélekedett, hogy a háromszoros aranylabdás támadót* csak akkor lehet minden idők legjobb játékosai közé sorolni, ha az argentin válogatottal begyűjti a vb-aranyat.*​ 
*A válaszadók 81,4 százaléka ugyanakkor állítja, hogy a rosariói születésű játékos jelenleg a legjobb.*​ 


*Primera División - A Barcelona 2-1-re győzte le az Atléticót*​ 


*A Barcelona 2-1-re győzte le az Atlético Madridot a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának vasárnap esti zárómérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmények:*​

*Atlético Madrid-FC Barcelona 1-2 (0-1)*
*gól:* Alves (36.), Falcao (49.), Messi (81.)​ 
*korábban:*
*Villarreal-Athletic Bilbao 2-2 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 0-1 (0-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*g:* C. Ronaldo (54.)
*piros lap:* Michu (89., Rayo Vallecano)​ 
*Valencia-Sevilla 1-2 (1-1)*
*---------------------------*
*Osasuna-Granada 2-1 (2-1)*
*--------------------------*
*Real Sociedad-Real Mallorca 1-0 (0-0)*
*---------------------------------------*​ 


*Serie A - Tovább tart az Inter vesszőfutása*​ 


*A Napoli hazai pályán egygólos győzelmet aratott az Internazionale felett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*​ 
A vendég milánói csapat a legutóbbi nyolc mérkőzéséből hetet elveszített.​

_*Eredmények:*_​ 
*Napoli-Internazionale 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*Bologna-Udinese 1-3 (0-1)*
*-------------------------*
*Lazio-Fiorentina 1-0 (1-0)*
*---------------------------*​ 
_*korábban:*_​ 
*Atalanta-AS Roma 4-1 (2-1)*
*--------------------------*​ 
*Cagliari-Lecce 1-2 (0-1)*
*-------------------------*
*Catania-Novara 3-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------*​ 
*Chievo-Cesena 1-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------*​ 
*Siena-Palermo 4-1 (2-1)*
*-----------------------*​ 

*Angol Ligakupa - Büntetőpárbaj után a Liverpoolé a trófea*​ 

*A Liverpool nyerte meg az angol labdarúgó Ligakupát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben büntetőpárbajban legyőzte a másodosztálybeli Cardiff Cityt a londoni Wembley Stadionban.*​

*A "szétlövésben" a tíz 11-esből csak ötöt értékesítettek a játékosok.*​ 
*A Vörösök nyolcadszor hódították el a Ligakupa-serleget, és hat év után nyertek ismét meg egy sorozatot.*​ 
*Eredmény:*​ 
*Liverpool-Cardiff City 2-2 (0-1, 1-1, 1-1, 2-2) - büntetőkkel 3-2*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*gól:* _Skrtel (59.), Kuyt (108.), illetve Mason (18.), Turner (118.)_​ 


*Primera División - Sevilla-győzelem Valenciában*​ 

*A Sevilla egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult vendégként a harmadik helyezett Valenciánál a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*​

*Eredmények:*​ 
*Valencia-Sevilla 1-2 (1-1)*
*---------------------------*
*Osasuna-Granada 2-1 (2-1)*
*--------------------------*
*Real Sociedad-Real Mallorca 1-0 (0-0)*​ 


*Bundesliga - Nem botlott az éllovas Dortmund*​ 

*A címvédő és éllovas Dortmund magabiztos győzelmet aratott a vendég Hannover felett a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 23. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*​ 
*Eredmények, 23. forduló:*
*Borussia Dortmund-HSV Hannover 3-1 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------------*
*gól:* Lewandowski (27., 54.), Perisic (92.), illetve Ya Konan (60.)​ 
*korábban:*
*Bayern München-Schalke 04 2-0 (1-0)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 28)

*Magyar válogatott - Telt ház lesz Győrben*​ 

2012. 02. 28. 02.06
<RIGHT>​ 



 

*Telt ház, körülbelül 12 ezer néző előtt léphet pályára szerdán a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott, amely Győrben a bolgárok ellen játssza idei első mérkőzését.*​ 

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) hétfői közleményében *arra kéri a szurkolókat, hogy időben érkezzenek a stadionhoz, mert a helyszínen beléptető rendszer működik, ezért a lelátóra jutás időbe telik.*​ 
*A szövetség ajándékkal is kedveskedik a drukkereknek:* 
*a 18 órakor kezdődő összecsapásra kilátogató összes szurkoló egy pohár teára és egy adag sült kolbászra az MLSZ vendége lesz a győri stadion büféjében.*​ 

*EURO-2012 - Prandelli figyelmeztette Balotellit*​ 

*Mario Balotellit figyelmeztette Cesare Prandelli, az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, hogy ha nem hagyja abba fegyelmezetlenségeit, akkor kimaradhat a június 8-án rajtoló, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságra készülő keretéből.*​ 
Ezt nyomatékosítva a szakvezető a szerdai, Egyesült Államok elleni barátságos meccsre nem hívta meg a Manchester City csatárát, aki még januárban a Tottenham Hotspur ellen 3-2-re megnyert bajnoki találkozón egy lövést követően a földön fekvő Scott Parker fejére lépett a sarkával, s a videofelvételek alapján ezért négy meccsre eltiltották. Prandelli hasonló okok miatt szintén kihagyta keretéből Pablo Osvaldót, az AS Roma támadóját, aki pedig vasárnap kapott piros lapot.​ 
*"A játékosok tudják, ha így viselkednek, akkor az Eb-részvételüket kockáztatják. Elég volt a meggondolatlan cselekedetekből, ezek a gyengeség jelei. Senki nem lehet a nemzeti együttes tagja, aki azt a kockázatot rejti magában, hogy miatta megfogyatkozhat a gárda"* - *jelentette ki Prandelli az olasz együttes edzőtáborában.*​ 
*A tréner ugyanakkor megbocsátóbb volt Daniele De Rossival, az AS Roma középpályásával, aki annak ellenére most is tagja a keretnek, hogy hétvégén csak a cserepadon kapott helyet klubjában, mivel elkésett a csapattalálkozóról.*​ 

*Serie A - Mexest három meccsre eltiltották*​ 
*Három mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott hétfőn Philippe Mexes, az AC Milan francia labdarúgója, akit a videofelvételek alapján azért büntettek meg, mert szombaton a Juventus elleni rangadón megtaposta Marco Borriellót.*​ 
A második félidő elején történt esetet a játékvezető nem látta, így a védő sárga lapot sem kapott tettéért. A két játékos az előző idényben még csapattárs volt az AS Roma színeiben.​ 
*A találkozó 1-1-es döntetlennel zárult, ezzel a címvédő és listavezető AC Milan megőrizte egypontos előnyét a Juventus gárdájával szemben, de utóbbi egy mérkőzéssel kevesebbet játszott.*​ 

*Buffont kritizálja a játékvezetői bizottság elnöke*​ 

*Az olasz játékvezetői bizottság elnöke szerint Gianluigi Buffon, a Juventus világbajnok kapusa rossz példát mutatott azzal, hogy az AC Milan elleni rangadót követően azt nyilatkozta, akkor sem segítette volna a bírót, ha látja, hogy Sulley Muntari fejese után áthaladt a labda a gólvonalon.*​

*"Jobb lett volna, ha ezt nem mondja, ugyanis rossz példával szolgál a fiataloknak" - mondta Marcello Nicchi, a testület vezetője. *
*"Mindenkinek jogában áll azt mondani, amit akar, de óvatosnak kell lennie annak, aki példakép."*​ 
*"Kitartok amellett, amit szombaton mondtam. Számomra elegendő a tisztelet, amit a csapattársaimtól kapok. Az emberek írhatnak, amit csak gondolnak. Megismétlem, nem láttam az esetet" - tette hozzá Buffon, aki a válogatott csapatkapitánya.*​ 
*A szombat esti AC Milan-Juventus rangadó 1-1-re végződött, s 1-0-ás hazai vezetésnél Muntari fejesét követően Buffon már csak a gólvonalon túlról ütötte ki a labdát, de a játékvezető - tévesen - nem adta meg a gólt.*​ 


*Moratti találkozik Ranierivel*​ 

*Massimo Moratti klubelnök találkozik Claudio Ranieri vezetőedzővel, hogy megbeszéljék miképpen lábalhat ki hullámvölgyéből az Internazionale labdarúgócsapata.*​ 
*"Felhívom majd Ranierit, és aztán meglátjuk mit tehetünk annak függvényében, hogy ő milyen állapotban látja a csapatot" - mondta hétfőn Moratti.*​ 
*Az Internazionale legutóbbi nyolc meccséből hetet elvesztett és egy döntetlent ért el. *​ 
*A bajnokságban 25 forduló után hetedik a milánói gárda, míg a Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjében 1-0-ás hátrányról várja az Olympique Marseille elleni hazai visszavágót.*​


----------



## chevanton (2012 Február 29)

Üdv!
Valószínűleg döntetlen vagy vendég győzelem születik...BÁR
előzetesen a nemzetközi sport sajtó magyar győzelmet jósol.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 29)

*Barátságos mérkőzések - Nehezen győzött Brazília* 


*A brazil labdarúgó-válogatott meglepetésre csak nagyon nehezen, a hajrában elért góllal győzte le 2-1-re Bosznia-Hercegovina együttesét St. Gallenben, barátságos félkészülési mérkőzésen.*
*A keddi meccset Sasa Papac öngólja döntötte el a 91. percben.*


*Eredmény:*
*Brazília - Bosznia-Hercegovina 2-1 (1-1)*
----------------------------------------
*gól:* Marcelo (4.), Papac (91., öngól), illetve Ibisevic (13.)


*korábban:*
*Örményország-Szerbia 0-2 (0-2)*
*-----------------------------*
*g:* Kuzmanovic (15.), Ivanovic (30.)


*szerda:*

*MAGYARORSZÁG-Bulgária 18 ó*

*Grúzia-Albánia 15*
*Lettország-Kazahsztán 15*
*Moldova-Fehéroroszország 16*
*Montenegró-Izland 18*
*Izrael-Ukrajna 18*
*Ciprus-Szerbia 18*
*Románia-Uruguay 19*
*Luxemburg-Macedónia 19*
*Tunézia-Peru 19*
*Málta-Liechtenstein 19:30*
*Törökország-Szlovákia 19:30*
*Dél-afrikai Köztársaság - Szenegál 19:35*
*Dánia-Oroszország 19:45*
*Chile-Ghána 20*
*Svájc-Argentína 20:30*
*Ausztria-Finnország 20:30*
*Horvátország-Svédország 20:30*
*Görögország-Belgium 20:30*
*Németország-Franciaország 20:45*
*Észak-Írország - Norvégia 20:45*
*Szlovénia-Skócia 20:45*
*Olaszország-Egyesült Államok 20:45*
*Lengyelország-Portugália 20:45*
*Írország-Csehország 20:45*
*Wales-Costa Rica 20:45*
*Anglia-Hollandia 21*
*Spanyolország-Venezuela 21:30*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 1)

chevanton írta:


> Üdv!
> Valószínűleg döntetlen vagy vendég győzelem születik...BÁR
> előzetesen a nemzetközi sport sajtó magyar győzelmet jósol.


 
Mi ez a negativizmus???? Ha megnézem az utolsó pár mérkőzést akkor igaz hogy nem minden meccsen sikrült gyözni, de ebben a magyar vállogatottban van tartás, igazán most kezd látszani Egervári munkája, bár még van mit tanulni, van mit csiszolni. Egy biztos ennek a megfiatalított magyar vállogatottnak van keresni valója.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 3)

*REAC: öngyilkos lett a klubigazgató*​
*Negyvenhét évesen öngyilkosságot követett el Kutasi Róbert, a labdarúgó NB II-ben szereplő REAC igazgatója csütörtökön.*

 Sportvezetői karrierje során betöltötte a sajtófőnöki posztot az MLSZ-nél, és a szövetség elnökségi tagja is volt, 2010-ben jelentős szerepet vállalt a jelenlegi elnökség felállásában.

*A közlemény szerint a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség "megrendülten és mély fájdalommal búcsúzik Kutasi Róberttől."*

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) honlapja megemlékezésében arról írt, hogy Kutasi - aki az NB II-es bizottság elnöke volt - a kilencvenes évek elejétől egészen haláláig sportújságíróként is dolgozott, s az utóbbi tizenegy évben klubigazgatóként vezette a REAC csapatát. 

*"Vége az életemnek. Amiért harcoltam, mind semmivé vált, abban a klubban gyűrt maga alá a mocsok, amelyért dolgoztam, azok az emberek tettek tönkre, akikben megbíztam. Csúzlival lövöldöztem az aknavetőkre, s belátom, vereséget szenvedtem"* - olvasható Kutasi Róbert csütörtöki nyilatkozata a Nemzeti Sport pénteki számában. 

A másodosztályú klub az elmúlt napokban azzal került a figyelem középpontjába, hogy kedden - nyolc mérkőzés manipulálásának gyanúja miatt - a Központi Nyomozó Főügyészség őrizetbe vette és kihallgatta az egyesület hat jelenlegi és volt futballistáját, akik csütörtökön előzetes letartóztatásba kerültek. 

Mucsi Nóra, a Budapesti Rendőr-főkapitányság (BRFK) sajtóügyeletes az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta: 2012. március 1-én, délután az XIV. kerület egyik épületének folyosójáról egy 48 éves férfi, feltehetően öngyilkossági szándékkal leugrott és a helyszínen életét vesztette. A lefolytatott helyszíni szemle során idegenkezűségre utaló körülmény nem merült fel, a további eljárást a BRFK rendkívüli haláleseti osztálya folytatja le. 

*"A REAC elnöksége mély fájdalommal tudatja azt az iszonyatos hírt, mely egyben számunkra felfoghatatlan is, klubunk igazgatója, Kutasi Róbert 2012. március 1-én az értelmetlen halált választotta! Az űr, melyet maga után hagyott, soha nem pótolható" -* áll az egyesület közleményében. 
*Kutasi Róbertet a klub saját hallottjának tekinti.
*​*
*​


*Labdarúgó NB I - Honvéd-győzelem a tavaszi rajton*


2012. 03. 03. 04.45 <RIGHT> 








*A Budapest Honvédnak a Vasas otthonában aratott 2-1-es sikerével indult a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga tavaszi mérkőzéssorozata, amely pénteken a 18. fordulóval vette kezdetét.*

A találkozó előtt egyperces gyászszünetet tartották Kutasi Róbert, a másodosztályú REAC sportigazgatója emlékére. A sportvezető csütörtökön öngyilkos lett, miután csapata hat jelenlegi és korábbi játékosát előállították a bundabotrány kapcsán.


* OTP Bank Liga, 18. forduló:*
*Vasas-Híd - Budapest Honvéd 1-2 (0-2)*
*-------------------------------------*
* gólszerző:* Szabó B. (85.), illetve Ivancsics (28., 37., mindkettőt 11-esből)
*sárga lap:* Mehmedagic (27.), Polényi (42.), Bárányos (77.), Kovács D. (86.), illetve Vernes (62.), Lovric (64.)


Az első félidőben a Vasas birtokolta többet a labdát, de a Honvéd játszott veszélyesebben. A kispestiek két büntetőből szerzett találattal kétgólos előnyre tettek szert a szünetig.

A folytatásban a Honvéd az eredmény tartására törekedett, ennek ellenére megvoltak a Vasas lehetőségei a felzárkózáshoz, egy esetben például a kapufa mentette meg a vendégeket. 
*Az angyalföldiek a hajrában ugyan szépítettek, de egyenlíteni már nem tudtak.*


*Premier League - Rangadó Liverpoolban és Londonban*


*A nyitó- és a zárómérkőzést is nagy várakozás előzi meg az angol labdarúgó Premier League hétvégi, 27. fordulójában: szombaton kora délután az Arsenal az FC Liverpool vendége lesz, míg vasárnap este a Tottenham Hotspur a címvédő Manchester Unitedet fogadja.*

Az Anfield Roadon sorra kerülő összecsapás mindkét együttes számára nagyon fontos, hiszen múlt hétvégi sikerük nyomán a szurkolók újra reménykedni kezdtek abban, hogy kedvenceik beleerősítenek a szezon utolsó harmadában, és esetleg az első négy között zárhatnak, megszerezve ezzel a BL-szereplés lehetőségét. A jelenleg hetedik Vörösök elhódították a Ligakupát, a negyedik helyen álló Ágyúsok pedig 0-2-ről fordítva 5-2-re kiütötték az ősi rivális Tottenhamet - mindkét siker önbizalom-növelőként hathat a PL-hajrá előtt.
A dobogós pozícióról is álmodozó Arsenalnak ráadásul az is kedvez, hogy az előtte álló Tottenhamre az egy héttel ezelőtti észak-londoni derbi után egy újabb nagy feladat vár. Amennyiben a Spurs kikap hazai környezetben a második Manchester Unitedtől, Arsene Wenger gárdája pedig győzni tud Liverpoolban, az Arsenal hátránya mindössze négy pont lesz a harmadik helytől. Az MU 2001 óta nem kapott ki a White Hart Lane-en.
Az éllovas Manchester City Bogdán Ádám csapatát, a kieső helyen álló Bolton Wandererst látja vendégül, míg a Queens Park Rangers (Buzsáky Ákos) az Evertont, a West Bromwich Albion (Gera Zoltán, Fülöp Márton) pedig a Chelsea-t fogadja.


*Premier League, 27. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*FC Liverpool-Arsenal 13:45 ó*
*Blackburn Rovers-Aston Villa 16*
*Manchester City-Bolton Wanderers 16*
*Queens Park Rangers-Everton 16*
*Stoke City-Norwich City 16*
*West Bromwich Albion-Chelsea 16*
*Wigan Athletic-Swansea 16*

*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Newcastle United-Sunderland 13 ó*
*Fulham-Wolverhampton Wanderers 15:05*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Manchester United 17:10*


*Abidal kényszerpihenőn*


*Mintegy másfél hétig nem lesz bevethető Eric Abidal, az FC Barcelona futballistája, mivel szerdán megsérült a franciák németországi barátságos mérkőzősén.*

A katalán klub közlése szerint a 32 éves védő csípőfájdalomra panaszkodott és nem tudott edzeni, amikor visszatért a válogatott találkozóról. Az ezt követően elvégzett orvosi vizsgálatok eredményeként nagyjából tíz napot kell pihennie, így két bajnoki és egy Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzést hagy ki.

*A franciák némi meglepetésre 2-1-re győztek a hét közepén Brémában.*



*Csak az idény végén nevezik ki az új angol szövetségi kapitányt* 


*A Premier League jelenlegi szezonjának végéig nem jelöli ki a válogatott új szakvezetőjét az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA).*

*"A jelöltlistán szereplő szakemberek közül többen is szerződésben állnak, és senkinek az idényét sem szeretnénk megzavarni"* - indokolta az FA döntését Alex Horne főtitkár.

*A szigetországi bajnokság május 13-án zárul*, azaz kevesebb mint egy hónappal a június 8-án kezdődő, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság előtt, melyen szerepel a háromoroszlános válogatott.

*Fabio Capello február 8-án mondott le a szövetségi kapitányi posztról, miután a csapatkapitányi pozíciót illetően összeütközésbe került a szövetséggel.*


​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 4)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Az FTC otthonában is nyert, így veretlen maradt a Debrecen*​ 





 

*A listavezető Debrecen 2-1-re győzött a Ferencváros vendégeként a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 18. fordulójának szombati játéknapján. A hajdúsági alakulat így továbbra is minden fronton őrzi veretlenségét az idényben.*​ 

*OTP Bank Liga, 18. forduló:*
*Ferencváros - DVSC-TEVA 1-2 (0-1)*
---------------------------------
*Albert Stadion, 6000 néző, v.: Bognár *
*gólszerzők:* Klein (54.), illetve Coulibaly (42.), Szakály P. (79.)
sárga lap: Busai (35.), Junior (43.), Balog (44.), illetve Bódi (33.), Rezes (78.)​ 

*Ferencváros:*
*------------*
*Kunsági - Balog, Klein, Junior - Rósa (Beliczky, 65.), Busai, Otten, Hakola (Lisztes, 58.), Kulcsár (Zsivoczky, 83.) - Pölöskey, Somalia*​ 

*Debrecen:*
*---------*
*Novakovic - Nagy Z. (Bernáth, 68.), Simac, Mészáros, Korhut - Szakály P., Varga, Bouadla, Bódi (Rezes, 77.) - Coulibaly, Kulcsár T. (Máté P., 85.)*​ 

Nagy iramban kezdődött az összecsapás, valósággal egymásnak estek a csapatok, ám a kezdeti lendület ellenére a kapuk nem igazán forogtak veszélyben. A vendégek az első félidő utolsó néhány percében fölénybe kerültek, ezt pedig Coulibaly egy szöglet utáni lecsorgó labdát értékesítve kihasználta.​ 
A fordulást követően a zöld-fehérek egy hasonló góllal egyenlítettek, ezután pedig mezőnyfölényben futballoztak.​ 
*A hajrára feltámadt a listavezető és Szakály révén a 79. percben megszerezte a vezetést, amit meg is tartott a végéig.*​ 

*Semmi sem jött össze a portugálok ellen*​ 

2012. 03. 03. 18.14 <RIGHT>​ 





*Női válogatottunk hiába támadott jóval többet, mint az Algarve Kupa házigazdája, vereséget szenvedett a találkozón.*​ 
Az írek elleni 1-0-ás győzelem után a magyar női válogatott péntek délután a házigazda portugálokkal mérkőzött meg az Algarve Kupa második csoportmérkőzésén, Parchalban. Kiss László szövetségi edző a Szőcs Réka - Demeter Réka, Szeitl Szilvia, Tálosi Szabina, Gál Tímea - Tóth II Alexandra, Rácz Zsófia - Papp Dóra (Csiszár Henrietta 58.), Pádár Anita (Dombai-Nagy Anett, 80.), Sipos Lilla - Szuh Erika (Vágó Fanny, 62.) összeállítású csapatot szerepeltette a találkozón.​ 
A mieink már a mérkőzés elején mezőnyfölényre tettek szert, ám a kontrára beálló portugálok a 12. percben egy labdaszerzés után megszerezték a vezetést. A folytatásban is jóval aktívabb volt a magyar válogatott, de a szünetig, több nagy helyzetünk ellenére, nem sikerült egyenlítenünk. A második félidőben már óriási nyomás alatt tartottuk a hazai kaput, ezen a napon azonban semmi sem jött össze a pályán, a mieink négy olyan ziccert hibáztak el, amikor egy az egyben álltak szemben a kapussal, míg a portugálok kontrataktikája hatékonyan működött, ráadásul a hazaiak az összes hibánkat megbüntették. Az 57., a 63 és a 85. percben is védekezési fegyelmezetlenség után kerültek helyzetbe a hazaiak, és mindhárom alkalommal eredményesen fejezték be az akciót, s mivel válogatottunk a folytatásban is elpuskázta lehetőségeit, Portugália végül 4-0-ra megnyerte a meccset.​ 
- Olyan eredmény született, amire álmunkban sem gondoltunk volna. A mezőnyben nem játszottunk rosszul, viszont a védelmünk teljes csődöt mondott, és borzasztó egyéni hibákból kaptuk a gólokat - értékelt a találkozó után Kiss László. - Ilyen hibákat már tavaly sem követett el a csapat, ezúttal azonban semmi sem sikerült, elől pedig felváltva hagyták ki a ziccereket támadóink. Egy ilyen eredmény után talán furcsa ezt mondani, de a játék képe alapján ezt a meccset akár meg is nyerhettük volna. Labdabirtoklásban egyértelműen ellenfelünk fölé nőttünk, és ha támadásban pontosabbak vagyunk, még az összes védelmi hibákkal együtt is szoros lehetett volna a találkozó.​ 
*Válogatottunk hétfőn a walesiek ellen lép pályára az utolsó csoportkörben.*​ 

*Guardiola állítólag színt vallott *​ 

2012. 03. 04. 03.32 <RIGHT>​ 

*Mégis marad az FC Barcelona edzője Pep Guardiola. Legalább is ezt írják.*​ 

Ha lehet hinni a spanyol sajtónak, akkor vége a találgatások időszakának.
Pep Guardiola a spanyol sajtó tudomása szerint ráállt arra, hogy legalább egy évig meghosszabbítsa a szerződését.​ 
A Barcelona elnöke, Sandro Rosell egy baráti vacsorán leült a trénerrel, aki elárulta, hogy további egy idényre mindenképpen maradna tisztében. Ez azonban kevés a klubvezetőnek, aki úgy véli, sokkal jobb lenne, ha két évre hosszabbítana a szakvezető. Most majd ezen folyik a huzakodás.​ 
- Ha nem két évig marad az edzőnk, csak egy idényre, akkor 2013 tavaszán és nyarán megint jönnek az idegőrlő hetek, hónapok, hogy elmegy tőlünk vagy marad nálunk.​ 
*Ezért szeretném biztosítani a klubot, csapatot arról, hogy 2012 nyarától két éven keresztül ismét számíthatunk a szakértelmére - hangsúlyozta Sandro Rosell.*​ 

*Vb-2014 - A brazilok megsértődtek a FIFA-főtitkár szavain*​ 

*A 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság szervezői megtagadták a további együttműködést Jerome Valckéval, miután a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) főtitkára élesen bírálta az előkészületeket.*​

A francia sportdiplomata pénteken közölte: a lassú előkészületek miatt a házigazdáknak szükségük lenne egy "farba rúgásra".
Aldo Rebelo sportminiszter szombaton elfogadhatatlannak és sértőnek nevezte a főtitkár szavait:
*"A továbbiakban nem tekintjük őt tárgyalópartnernek, mert ilyen légkörben nem lehet együttműködni."*
Valcke azonban kitart álláspontja mellett:​ 
*"Március 12-én ismét ellátogatok Brazíliába, és felettébb gyerekesnek tartom a reakciót, miután egyvalaki kimondta, hogy öt éve gyakorlatilag nem történik semmi, és hogy nem jól mennek a dolgok."*​ 


*Primera División - Döntetlent játszott a Sevilla az Atlético Madriddal*​ 

*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának szombati játéknapján a Sevilla döntetlent játszott az Atlético Madriddal, mindkét csapat egy-egy gólt rúgott.*​ 

*Sevilla-Atlético Madrid 1-1 (0-1)*
---------------------------------
*korábban:*
*FC Barcelona-Sporting Gijón 3-1 (1-0)*
-------------------------------------
*Getafe-Málaga 1-3 (1-0)*
-----------------------
*Real Mallorca-Osasuna 1-1 (0-1)*
-------------------------------
*Rayo Vallecano-Racing Santander 4-2 (1-2)*
-----------------------------------------​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Real Zaragoza-Villarreal 12 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Real Sociedad 16*
*Granada-Valencia 18*
*Real Madrid-Espanyol 21:30*​ 
*hétfő:*
*Levante-Betis 21*​ 


*Serie A - Nem bírt a Chievóval a Juventus*​ 

*A Juventus meglepetésre csak döntetlent játszott a vendég Chievóval az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának *​

*szombati játéknapján.*
*Serie A, 26. forduló:*
*Juventus-Chievo 1-1 (1-0)*
*-------------------------*
*korábban:*
*Palermo-AC Milan 0-4 (0-3)*
*--------------------------*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Parma-Napoli 12:30 ó*
*AS Roma-Lazio 15*
*Bologna-Novara 15*
*Fiorentina-Cesena 15*
*Lecce-Genoa 15*
*Siena-Cagliari 15*
*Udinese-Atalanta 15*
*Internazionale-Catania 20:45*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 5)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


2012. 03. 05. 03.14
<RIGHT> 








*Az élmezőnyből kizárólag a második helyen álló Győr botlott a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 18. fordulójában, így a listavezető és a mezőnyben egyedüliként veretlen Debrecen, amely szombaton a Ferencváros vendégeként győzött, hat pontra növelte előnyét.*

A győriek Szombathelyen hullajtottak két pontot az 1-1-es döntetlennel, míg üldözői közül a címvédő Videoton a Kaposvárt győzte le 2-0-ra, a Budapest Honvéd pedig a Vasas otthonában nyert 2-1-re.

A sereghajtó Zalaegerszeg továbbra is nyeretlen maradt, miután döntetlent játszott a vendég Péccsel. A labdarúgó 

*Az OTP Bank Liga 18. fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei:*

*Kecskeméti TE-Diósgyőri VTK 1-0*
*Haladás Sopron Bank-Győri ETO FC 1-1*

* szombaton játszották:*
*ZTE FC - Pécsi MFC-Matias 0-0*
*Videoton FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-0 *
*Újpest FC-FGSZ Siófok 1-1*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MVM Paks 1-0*
*Ferencváros - DVSC-TEVA 1-2*

* pénteken játszották:*
*Vasas-Híd - Budapest Honvéd 1-2*



* A tabella:*

*1. DVSC-TEVA 18 13 5 - 44 pont*
* 2. Győri ETO 18 12 2 4 31-19 38*
* 3. Videoton FC 18 11 2 5 34-13 35*
* 4. Budapest Honvéd 18 9 5 4 34-22 32*
* 5. PMFC-Matias 18 7 8 3 27-26 29*
* 6. Kecskeméti TE 18 8 4 6 29-24 28*
* 7. Diósgyőri VTK 18 8 4 6 28-24 28*
* 8. MVM Paks 18 6 6 6 31-33 24*
* 9. Ferencváros 18 5 4 9 17-19 19*
*10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 18 5 3 10 18-26 18*
*11. Újpest FC  18 5 3 10 23-32 18*
*12. Haladás Sopron Bank 18 4 6 8 18-25 18*
*13. Vasas-Híd 18 3 8 7 17-26 17*
*14. FGSZ Siófok 18 3 8 7 16-25 17*
*15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 18 2 11 5 20-27 17*
*16. ZTE FC 18 - 7 11 16-43 7*



*Mély gödörben a Chelsea *


2012. 03. 05. 07.23
<RIGHT> 

​






*Most már történnie kell valaminek, hiszen egyre mélyebbre süllyed a Chelsea.*


Sok vereség közben olykor becsúszik egy győzelem is, de Andre Villas-Boas edző csapata bizony komoly bajban van. A szombati angol bajnoki találkozón olyat művelt, amire nagyon régen nem volt példa. A Kékek ugyanis 1979 óta nem szenvedtek vereséget a West Bromwich Albiontól, de most ezt idegenben bizony megtették, hiszen 1-0-ra kikaptak.
A hazaiak gólját Gareth McAuley lőtte a 62. percben.

- A játék minden elemében rosszabbak voltunk - nyilatkozta Villas-Boas. - Sem az első, sem a második félidőben nem tudtunk riválisunk fölé kerekedni, és bár akadtak helyzeteink, de azokkal nem éltünk. Ez a vétség közös.

Villas-Boas arra célzott, hogy játékosok, az edzői stáb tagjai, mi több, ő maga is elgondolkozhat azon, vajon milyen hibákat követtek el.

- *Hogy mi következhet, hát, baj lehet...* - ismerte el a portugál tréner. - *Ez maga volt a borzalom, és ezért a fiaskóért valakinek vagy valakiknek felelniük kell majd.*


*Primera División - Kiütéses győzelmet aratott a Real Madrid*

*A Real Madrid 5-0-ra győzött az Espanyol ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának vasárnapi mérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 25. forduló:*

*Real Madrid-Espanyol 5-0 (2-0)*
*----------------------------*

*korábban:*

*Granada-Valencia 0-1 (0-1)*
*--------------------------*
*Athletic Bilbao-Real Sociedad 2-0 (1-0)*
*---------------------------------------*
*Real Zaragoza-Villarreal 2-1 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------*

*szombaton játszották:*

*FC Barcelona-Sporting Gijón 3-1 (1-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*Getafe-Málaga 1-3 (1-0)*
*-----------------------*
*Real Mallorca-Osasuna 1-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------*
*Rayo Vallecano-Racing Santander 4-2 (1-2)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*Sevilla-Atlético Madrid 1-1 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------*

*hétfőn játsszák:*
*Levante-Betis 21 ó*



*Serie A - Döntetlenre volt elég az Inter hajrája*



*Az Internazionale az első félidőben kétgólos hátrányba került, ám végül döntetlent ért el a vendég Catania ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

*Serie A, 26. forduló:*

*Internazionale-Catania 2-2 (0-2)*
*---------------------------------*

*korábban:*

*Bologna-Novara 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*AS Roma-Lazio 1-2 (1-1)*
*-----------------------*
*Fiorentina-Cesena 2-0 (0-0)*
*---------------------------*
*Lecce-Genoa 2-2 (0-1)*
*---------------------*
*Siena-Cagliari 3-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*Udinese-Atalanta 0-0*
*--------------------*
*Parma-Napoli 1-2 (0-1)*
*-------------------------*

*szombaton játszották:*

*Palermo-AC Milan 0-4 (0-3)*
*--------------------------*
*Juventus-Chievo 1-1 (1-0)*
*-------------------------*


*Bundesliga - Döntetlen Hoffenheimben*


*A Hoffenheim hazai pályán döntetlent játszott az 1. FC Köln ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 24. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

*Bundesliga, 24. forduló:*
*1899 Hoffenheim-1. FC Köln 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------*

*korábban:*

*1. FC Nürnberg-Borussia Mönchengladbach 1-0 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------------------------*

*szombaton játszották:*

*Borussia Dortmund-FSV Mainz 05 2-1 (1-0)*
*----------------------------------------*
*Hertha BSC-Werder Bremen 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern München 2-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*SC Freiburg-FC Schalke 04 2-1 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*
*Hannover 96-FC Augsburg 2-2 (1-1)*
*---------------------------------*
*1. FC Kaiserslautern-VfL Wolfsburg 0-0*
*---------------------------------------*
*Hamburger SV-VfB Stuttgart 0-4 (0-2)*
*------------------------------------*



*Premier League - A Manchester United nyerte a rangadót*

​
*A Manchester United 3-1-re győzött a Tottenham Hotspur vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 27. fordulójának vasárnapi rangadóján.*

A vendégek ezzel két pontra megközelítették listavezető városi riválisukat, a Manchester Cityt, továbbá 11 pontra leszakították a harmadik helyen álló Tottenhamet.

*Premier League, 27. forduló:*

*Tottenham Hotspur-Manchester United 1-3 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------------------*

*Korábban:*

*Fulham-Wolverhampton Wanderers 5-0 (2-0)*
*----------------------------------------*
*Newcastle United-Sunderland 1-1 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------*

*Szombaton játszották:*

*Manchester City-Bolton Wanderers 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------*
*Blackburn Rovers-Aston Villa 1-1 (0-1)*
*--------------------------------------*
*Queens Park Rangers-Everton 1-1 (1-1)*
*-------------------------------------*
*Stoke City-Norwich City 1-0 (0-0)*
*---------------------------------*
*West Bromwich Albion-Chelsea 1-0 (0-0)*
*---------------------------------------*
*Wigan Athletic-Swansea City 0-2 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------*
*FC Liverpool-Arsenal 1-2 (1-1)*
*------------------------------*​​​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Kétszázezres büntetés rasszista megnyilvánulás miatt*










*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség Fegyelmi Bizottsága keddi ülésén az alábbi határozatokat hozta.*


*NB I*


A FEB elnöke által kijelölt fegyelmi tanács (FT) az* FTC-t*, mint visszaesőt, szurkolóinak a DVSC elleni mérkőzésen történt rendzavarásai és rasszista megnyilvánulása miatt *200.000 Ft* pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezte.

*Jánvári Gábor (Kaposvár) 1, Bajzát Péter (Pécs) 3, Nyári Tibor (Siófok) 1 és Rajczi Péter (Újpest)* 2 soron következő felnőtt bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.

Magyar Kupa


*Az FT a Baja - Újpest MK-mérkőzésen történt rendezési hiányosságok miatt a Baját 50.000 Ft, az Újpestet, mint visszaesőt, szurkolóinak rendzavarásai miatt, 50.000 Ft pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezte.*


*NB II*

Az FT *Hegedűs Gyula* (Veszprém) labdarúgót az ellene vesztegetés gyanúja miatt elrendelt fegyelmi eljárásban elévülés miatt felmentette.


*Paku Ernő Roland (Győr) 3, Burucz Barna (Baja) 1, Ludánszki Bence (DVSC) *1 soron következő felnőtt bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.


*Női és férfi futsal bajnokságok és kupák*


*Szalay Gábor* (Cső-Montage) 1,* Nagy Roland* (SE Sports) 1, *Borsi Gergő* (Szombathely) 4, *Pálfi Róbert* (Veszprém) 1 és *Pinkóczi Róbert* (RAFC) 3 soron következő felnőtt futsal bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.


*Bíró László* (Rubeola) 1 soron következő férfi futsal U-19 korosztályú bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.


*Szentandrási Zsolt edző* (Cső-Montage) a kispadtól és az öltözőtől 1 soron következő férifi futsal NB I-es, *Tóth Károly* vezetőedző (ELTE), mint visszaeső, kispadtól és az öltözőtől 4 soron következő férifi futsal NB II-es bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott, *Baranyai Pál edző* (SE Sports) írásbeli megrovásban részesült.


*Szalay Simon Konstantin* (Dinamo Star) 1 soron következő férfi U-13 korosztályú futsal bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.

Színes lapok miatt kiszabott pénzbüntetések

Sopron 12,5 és DVSC 15 ezer Ft.



*Egervári Sándor: Hasznos volt a bolgárok elleni meccs*










*A szövetségi kapitány szerint sokat lehet tanulni a bolgárok elleni felkészülési találkozó hibáiból.*


Egervári Sándor öt nappal a múlt heti, bolgárok elleni (1-1) felkészülési mérkőzést követően a találkozó tapasztalatairól nyilatkozott az mlsz.hu-nak. A kapitány elárulta, a mérkőzésnek kettős célja volt, a jó eredmény elérése mellett a meccsen jelentős hangsúlyt kapott néhány taktikai elem kipróbálása is. A szakmai stáb kíváncsi volt, többek között, Buzsáky Ákos teljesítményére a középpálya tengelyében, illetve a kétékes rendszer kapcsán is választ várt és kapott néhány fontos kérdésre.

*Egervári Sándor elismerte, hogy a mérkőzésen meglehetősen sok helyezkedési hibát, taktikai fegyelmezetlenséget vétettek a játékosok, a következő hónapok egyik legfontosabb feladata lesz, hogy ezeket kijavítsa a válogatott.*



*Pintér Attila újra az ETO kispadján *


2012. 03. 07. 02.39 <RIGHT> 
​








*Csertői Aurél egy évvel ezelőtt épp őt váltotta Győrben, most fordított a felállás.*


Mint arról már korábban beszámoltunk, Csertői Aurél és a Győri ETO FC vezetősége közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott tegnap. A vezetőedző egy éve Pintér Attila helyét vette át a zöld-fehérek kispadján.

Csertői utódja pedig egyben elődje is, hiszen Pintér visszatért a győriekhez. A ma délelőtti edzést már ő vezényelte le, számolt be róla az eto.hu. A tréner, aki korábban a Ferencvárossal is szép sikereket ért el, már az ETO-nál is letette névjegyét, hiszen bajnoki bronzérmet szerzett az ő irányításával a győri együttes, majd az Európa Ligában is helyt álltak. Többek között a francia Montpellier gárdáját is búcsúztatták a selejtezők során, igaz később a Dinamo Zagreb még a csoportkör előtt megálljt parancsolt a nyugat-magyarországi csapatnak.

*Napra pontosan egy éve menesztették Pintér Attilát az eredménytelenség miatt, aki most ismét lehetőséget kap a Rába-parti klubnál.*



*Bajnokok Ligája - Egy gólra volt a hosszabbítástól az Arsenal*


2012. 03. 07. 01.37 <RIGHT> 
​








*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének keddi visszavágói után az Arsenal otthonában 3-0-ra alulmaradt Milan, illetve a vendég Zenitet 2-0-ra verő Benfica jutott tovább a legjobb nyolc közé.*


A Milánóban 4-0-ra kikapott londoniak az első félidőben csaknem ledolgozták hátrányukat, ám a szünet után már nem tudtak a kapuba találni, így búcsúztak a sorozattól.

A Huszti Szabolcs nélkül küzdő szentpétervári együttes már 45 perc után kiesésre állt, és sorsát a hajrában bekapott gól pecsételte meg.

*Eredmények:*

*Benfica (portugál)-Zenit (orosz) 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------*
*gól:* Pereira (45.), Oliveira (93.)

*Továbbjutott: a Benfica, 4-3-as összesítéssel.*



*Arsenal (angol)-AC Milan (olasz) 3-0 (3-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*gól:* Koscielny (7.), Rosicky (26.), van Persie (43. - 11-esből)

*Továbbjutott: a Milan, 4-3-as összesítéssel.*



* szerdán:*

*APOEL (ciprusi)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 20:45 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 0-1) *

*FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Bayer Leverkusen (német) 20:45 ó (3-1)*


*Iniesta: Messi nélkül sokkal nehezebb*










*Andrés Iniesta úgy vélekedett, ha Lionel Messi nem szerepel az FC Barcelonában, csak jóval keményebb csata árán nyernek.*


Minden együtt volt szombaton a Nou Camp-stadionban egy katalán futballfesztiválhoz, hiszen a Gijón spanyol bajnoki meccsen ritkán okoz főfájást az FC Barcelonának. Főleg otthon.
Most azonban akadtak zökkenők, hiszen Lionel Messi eltiltása miatt nem szerepelhetett az FC Barcelonában.

- Meg is éreztük a hiányát, hiszen nem ment az az óramű-pontosságú futball, ami vele mindig a jellemzőnk - magyarázta Andrés Iniesta, aki a 3-1-re megnyert meccsen maga is szerzett egy gólt. - Messi jelenléte megnyugvást ad nekünk, arról nem beszélve, hogy a soros riválisaink védői jobbára az ő mozgására összepontosítanak, következésképpen mi jóval szabadabban kombinálhatunk.

Szombaton szemmel látható volt, hogy a katalánoknak sokkal több energiájuk ment el erre a 3-1-es győzelemre, főként annak tudatában, hogy a 46. percben Gerard Piqué is piros lapot kapott.

- *Szóval, sokkal megnyugtatóbb, ha "Leo" velünk van* - *összegezett Iniesta.*



*FA Kupa - Negyeddöntős a Chelsea* 


*A Chelsea bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé az angol labdarúgó FA Kupában, miután a megismételt mérkőzésen 2-0-ra győzött a másodosztálybeli Birmingham City vendégeként.*

Az első mérkőzés *1-1-es döntetlent* hozott Londonban.
A Chelsea - melynek kispadjára kedden először ült le Roberto Di Matteo megbízott vezetőedző - a szintén második ligás Leicester Cityvel találkozik a negyeddöntőben.

*FA Kupa, nyolacddöntő:*

*Birmingham City (II. osztályú)-Chelsea 0-2*



*Madridban rendezik a Spanyol Király Kupa döntőjét* 


*A madridi Vicente Calderon Stadionban rendezik május 25-én a labdarúgó Spanyol Király Kupa döntőjét, amelyben az FC Barcelona és az Athletic Bilbao találkozik.*

A spanyol szövetség azt követően döntött kedden a kérdésben, hogy a résztvevő felek nem tudtak megállapodni a helyszínben, mivel a mindkét együttes által támogatott Real Madrid stadionja nem állt rendelkezésre a kitűzött időpontban. A királyi gárda belső munkálatokra hivatkozva tért ki a rendezői szerep elől.
Ezek után a Barca egy másik madridi élvonalbeli gárda, az Atlético otthonát, a Vicente Calderónt javasolta, az Athletic ugyanakkor a sevillai La Cartuja stadiont kezdte favorizálni, így a szövetségre maradt a döntés.
*Az Atlético Madrid arénájában közel 55 ezer szurkoló tekintheti majd meg élőben a finálét.*​​​






​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Kakának esze ágában sincs távozni *


2012. 03. 10. 03.48 <RIGHT> 
​








*Megint elővették a régi lemezt, újra azt híresztelik, hogy Kaká otthagyja a Real Madridot.*


Szinte minden félévben ugyanazt nyomja a zuhanyhíradó. Azaz: Kaká nincs jóban José Mourinho edzővel, és ezért távozik a spanyol együttestől. Ezúttal is megszellőztették ezt a hírt, ám Kaká rezzenéstelen arccal cáfolt.

- Valóban, valaki rendszeresen kitalálja ezt a pletykát, ami már nem is nagyon zavar - nyilatkozta a Real Madrid brazil középpályása.

- *De elmondom ezredszer is, hogy a szerződésem 2015 nyaráig érvényes a Real Madriddal, és eszem ágában sincs azt felrúgni.*


És persze az sem igaz, hogy a dél-amerikai labdarúgó rossz viszonyban lenne az edzőjével.

-* Pont akkor állnak elő ezzel, amikor José Mourinho lehetőséget adott az Espanyol elleni meccsen, és gólt is szereztem..? Ez tényleg hihetetlen...*



*Dzsudzsák Balázs gólpasszal debütált!* 


2012. 03. 10. 06.59 <RIGHT> 









*Rendhagyó és szokatlan időpontban rendezték a CSZKA Moszkva – Dinamo Moszkva orosz bajnoki találkozót, mely helyi idő szerint 14:00-kor kezdődött, ráadásul pénteken. A vendégeknél a kezdő tizenegyben kapott helyet Dzsudzsák Balázs, aki élt is a bizalommal.*


A CSZKA kezdte jobban a meccset, hiszen Doumbia góljával már a harmadik percben megszerezték a vezetést, és az első félidőben nem is tudott komoly lehetőséget kialakítani a Dinamo. Fordulás után aztán már feljebb tolta állásait a vendég együttes, és ennek meg is lett az eredménye, hiszen Dzsudzsák remek beadására Szemsov érkezett tökéletesen, és 11 méterről a hazaiak hálójába fejelt.


A döntetlen igazságosnak mondható eredmény, viszont az egy ponttal egyik moszkvai gárda sem lehet elégedett, hiszen nagyon szoros a bajnokság, és egy-egy botlás sokba kerülhet. A Dinamo, az eredmények alakulásától függően, akár az ötödik helyig is visszacsúszhat a dobogó alsó fokáról.


*CSZKA Moszkva – Dinamo Moszkva 1-1 (1-0)*
*G.:* _Doumbia (3.) ill. Szemsov (74.)_



*Labdarúgó NB I - Pintér Attila győzelemmel tért vissza a Győrhöz*


_2012. 03. 10. 00.46 _<RIGHT>​

_



_


*Pintér Attila vezetőedző győzelemmel tért vissza a Győr labdarúgócsapatához: együttese 4-1-re nyert a vendég Siófok ellen az OTP Bank Liga 19. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*

_A kispadon Csertői Aurélt váltó szakembert kedden - napra pontosan egy évvel szerződésének felbontása után - nevezték ki ismét a győriek trénerévé. A hazaiak a pénteki győzelmükkel három pontra csökkentették hátrányukat a listavezető, szombaton pályára lépő Debrecennel szemben._

_ * OTP Bank Liga, 19. forduló:*_

*Győri ETO FC-FGSZ Siófok 4-1 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------*
_ * gólszerző: Pátkai (56., 72., 86.), Dinjar (83.), illetve Simon A. (90.)*_
_ * sárga lap:* Stanisic (21.), Koltai (58.), Aleksidze (77., 78.), illetve Melczer (33.), Fehér Zs. (44.), Mogyorósi (64.)_
_ * piros lap:* Aleksidze (78.)_

_ * Győri ETO FC:*_
_ -------------_
_Stevanovic - Babic, Fehér Z., Stanisic, Völgyi - Pátkai, Trajkovic, Pilibaitis (Kamber, 51.) - Ahjupera (Aleksidze, 75.), Dudás (Dinjar, 58.), Koltai_

_ * FGSZ Siófok:*_
_ ------------_
_Milinte - Mogyorósi, Fehér Zs., Lengyel D., Kiss Zs. (Fejes, a szünetben) - Heffler, Kecskés (Huszák, 60.), Egerszegi, Melczer (Pál, 73.) - Haraszti, Simon A._​​_ Az első félidő rengeteg hibát hozott mindkét oldalon, így komoly helyzet nélkül futballozták végig a csapatok ezt a játékrészt._
_ * A szünet után kidomborodott az ETO nagyobb tudása, a győrieknél Pátkai mesterhármast ért el, s végül a hazaiak megérdemelten arattak fölényes győzelmet.*_



*Ligakupa - Az elődöntő programja*


_
_​_
__



_


*A Debrecen a Kecskeméttel, a Videoton a Pápával találkozik a labdarúgó Ligakupa elődöntőjében.*​​A párharcok első mérkőzéseit március 28-án, a visszavágókat április 4-én rendezik.

*A döntőre április 18-án kerül sor.*

*Az elődöntő programja:*
*  március 28., szerda:*

*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Videoton FC*
*Kecskeméti TE - DVSC-TEVA*

* április 4., szerda:*
*Videoton FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC*
*DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE*


*Hivatalos: Podolski az Arsenalhoz igazol*










*A német válogatott labdarúgó 13 millió euróért vált klubot.*

Már hetek óta kering a sajtóban a hír, hogy Lukas Podolski nyáron Londonba költözik, és az Arsenal labdarúgója lesz.
Tegnap este a hír hivatalossá vált. Egyes információk szerint a vételára 13 millió euró a német támadónak, a fizetése pedig kétszer annyi lesz, mint amennyit Kölnben keresett.
Per Mertesacker, az Arsenal nyáron szerződtetett hátvédje, aki a Nationalelfben, azaz a német válogatottban már játszott együtt Podolskival, úgy véli, hogy a csatár tökéletesen illeszkedni fog az Ágyúsok játékába, és már szüksége volt neki is a váltásra, mert véleménye szerint új kihívásokra van szüksége honfitársának.
*Lukas Podolski nyáron csatlakozik majd az Arsenal keretéhez.*




*Rajongóknak szervezett edzést a bwin a Real Madriddal*

*A spanyol csapat játékosaival további szerencsések is találkozhatnak* 
​








*Pepe, Granero, Marcelo és Adán vett részt a Real Madrid csapatából azon az edzésen, amelyet a bwin szervezett húsz szerencsés fogadónak. Az edzést, amelyre a spanyol csapat edzőközpontjában, Valdebebasban került sor, a klub két edzője vezényelte le, és többek között foglalkoztak a labdakezeléssel és labdamegtartással, passzolással és a szabadrúgásokkal is. *

A közös edzésről mind a résztvevő bwin játékosok, mind a Real Madrid csapat tagjai elismerően nyilatkoztak. „Mindig jó érzés olyan emberekkel találkozni, akik ugyanannyira szeretnek focizni, mint mi. Rengeteget jelentett nekünk ez a lehetőség, hogy együtt edzhettünk velük” – nyilatkozta Granero. 
A Real Madrid játékosai arról is elmondták véleményüket, hogy mit várnak a Bajnokok Ligája következő fordulóitól. „A csapat remek formában van, és mindenki rengeteget dolgozik azért, hogy minél tovább jusson a Ligában” – emelte ki Pepe. „Egy olyan csapatnak, mint a Real Madrid minden címért, így a Bajnokok Ligája győzelemért is meg kell küzdenie” – tette hozzá a játékos.
Csapattársa Granero egyetértett vele és hozzátette: „Készek vagyunk arra, hogy az első helyért játsszunk, de azzal is tisztában vagyunk, hogy lépésről lépésre kell haladnunk azért, hogy elérjük célunkat.” Marcelo és Adán kiemelte, hogy győzelmükhöz nélkülözhetetlenek a jó hangulatban töltött edzések valamint a rajongók segítsége is. 
Bár a közös edzés hamar véget ért, még mindig van lehetőség arra, hogy a bwin szerencsés ügyfelei találkozzanak a csapat tagjaival. Ehhez nem kell mást tenni, mint regisztrálni és játszani a www.raiseupthetenth.com alkalmazással, amelyben a regisztrált játékosok együtt edzenek a Real Madrid csapatával, hogy segítsenek elérni a csapat célját, a 10. Bajnokok Ligája győzelmet. Aki a játék során végül a legtöbb pontot éri el, csatlakozhat a csapathoz, és végignézheti a Bajnokok Ligája müncheni döntőjét. *A fődíj mellett azonban további nyeremények is várják a játékosokat, mint például további belépők a Real Madrid meccseire a Bernabéu stadionban vagy dedikált mezek és labdák. *
​​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


​
​





*Az éllovas Debrecen a Kecskemét legyőzésével őrzi hatpontos előnyét a pénteken diadalmaskodó Győrrel szemben a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapja után.*

* Az eredmények:
*​*
**Budapest Honvéd-ZTE FC 2-0
MVM Paks-Újpest FC 2-0
Kaposvári Rákóczi-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2-0
Haladás Sopron Bank - Vasas-Híd 3-0
DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE 2-1
 *
*pénteken játszották:
*​*
**Győri ETO FC-FGSZ Siófok 4-1
 *
* vasárnap:
PMFC-Matias - Ferencváros 16 ó
Diósgyőri VTK-Videoton FC 18 ó

* *A tabella:
*
*1. DVSC-TEVA 19 14 5 - 39-13 47 pont
 2. Győri ETO 19 13 2 4 35-20 41
3. Videoton FC 18 11 2 5 34-13 35
4. Budapest Honvéd 19 10 5 4 36-22 35
5. PMFC-Matias 18 7 8 3 27-26 29
6. Kecskeméti TE 19 8 4 7 30-26 28
7. Diósgyőri VTK 18 8 4 6 28-24 28
8. MVM Paks 19 7 6 6 33-33 27
9. Haladás Sopron Bank 19 5 6 8 21-25 21
10. Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 3 11 5 22-27 20
11. Ferencváros 18 5 4 9 17-19 19
12. Lombard Pápa Termál FC  19 5 3 11 18-28 18
13. Újpest FC 19 5 3 11 23-34 18
14. Vasas-Híd 19 3 8 8 17-29 17
15. FGSZ Siófok 19 3 8 8 17-29 17
16. ZTE FC 19 - 7 12 16-45 7*​ 

*Primera División - A Real Madrid szenvedve nyert*


*Nehezen nyert a Real Madrid a Real Betis csapata ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának szombati késő esti mérkőzésén.*

*A Real Madrid 23. győzelmét aratta a bajnokságban*, és 13 ponttal utasítja maga mögé a tabellán a rivális Barcelonát.
A szombati mérkőzésen először a Real Betis szerzett vezetést, de a Real Madrid negyedórával később egyenlített. A második félidőben a Real Madrid Cristiano Ronaldo találatával átvette a vezetést, de a Real Betis három perccel később egyenlített. A királyi gárda végül Cristiano Ronaldo újabb góljával állította be a végeredményt a 73. percben.
*Cristiano Ronaldo immár 32 gólt lőtt a bajnokságban.*

*Primera División, 26. forduló:*

*Real Betis-Real Madrid 2-3 (1-1)*
*------------------------------*
*gól:* _Jorge Molina (10.), Jefferson Montero (55.), illetve Gonzalo Higuain (25.), Cristiano ronaldo (52. és 73.)_

*korábban:*
*Málaga-Levante 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------*
*Real Sociedad-Real Zaragoza 3-0 (3-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*Sporting Gijón-Sevilla 1-0 (1-0)*
*---------------------------------*

*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Atlético Madrid-Granada 12 ó*
*Espanyol-Rayo Vallecano 12 ó*
*Valencia-Real Mallorca 16 ó*
*Racing Santander-FC Barcelona 18 ó*
*Osasuna-Athletic Bilbao 21:30 ó*

*hétfőn játsszák:*
*Villarreal-Getafe 21 ó*



*Serie A - Győzött az AS Roma Palermóban* 


*Az AS Roma egy góllal nyert Palermóban az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 27. fordulójának szombati mérkőzésén, ezzel a hatodik helyen áll a tabellán.*

*Serie A, 27. forduló:*
*Palermo-AS Roma 0-1 (0-1)*
*----------------------------*

*pénteken játszották:*
*Napoli-Cagliari 6-3 (3-1)*
*-------------------------*

*Chievo-Internazionale 0-2 (0-0)*
*------------------------------*

*vasárnap játsszák:*

*AC Milan-Lecce 15*
*Atalanta-Parma 15*
*Catania-Fiorentina 15*
*Cesena-Siena 15*
*Genoa-Juventus 15*
*Lazio-Bologna 20:45*
*Novara-Udinese 20:45 ó*



*Premier League - Bogdán "védése" után is videóbírót kérnének* 


*Az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) ismét a videóbíró bevezetését sürgeti az után, hogy Bogdán Ádám, a Bolton kapusa a lassítások alapján a gólvonal mögül ütötte ki a labdát a Quens Park Rangers játékosa, Clint Hill fejese nyomán, a játékvezetők mégis továbbot intettek.*

Az eset a 20. percben, 0-0-s állásnál történt. Hill fejesét követően a labda átjutott a gólvonalon, Bogdán "bravúrral" kiütötte, de sem Martin Atkinson vezetőbíró, sem pedig Bob Pollock asszisztens nem jelzett, így folytatódott a játék.
A meccset végül a Bolton nyerte 2-1-re, a győztes találat a 86. percben esett.
A játékvezetőket főleg ilyen esetekben segítő rendszereket éppen egy hete tesztelte a futball szabályalkotó testülete (IFAB). Az elkövetkezendő néhány hónapban tovább vizsgálják majd ezeket a szakemberek, és július 2-án, egy nappal a nyári Európa-bajnokság döntőjét követően hoznak végleges döntést arról, hogy melyiket vezetik be.
*A Maruzsi László által kifejlesztett, játékvezetőket segítő technikai találmány nem jutott tovább egy hete.*



*Premier League - Az Everton legyőzte a Tottenhamet*
​*Az Everton 1-0-ra nyert a vendég Tottenham Hotspur csapata ellen az angol labdarúgó Premier League 28. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Premier League, 28. forduló:*

*Everton-Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------*

*korábban:*
*Aston Villa-Fulham 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------*
*Chelsea-Stoke City 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------*
*Sunderland-FC Liverpool 1-0 (0-0)*
*---------------------------------*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Blackburn Rovers 0-2 (0-1)*
*--------------------------------------------------*
*Bolton Wanderers-Queens Park Rangers 2-1 (1-0)*
*----------------------------------------------*

*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Manchester United-West Bromwich Albion 15 ó*
*Swansea City-Manchester City 15 ó*
*Norwich City-Wigan Athletic 17 ó*

*hétfőn játsszák:*
*Arsenal-Newcastle United 21 ó*



*Bundesliga - Nyert a Mainz, Szalait kiállították, hetet lőtt a Bayern*
​*A Szalai Ádámot és Stieber Zoltánt foglalkoztató Mainz 2-1-re nyert a vendég Nürnberg ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Szalai a 84. percben második sárga lapja után piros lapot kapott, míg Stieber nem lépett pályára.*

*A Bayern München játékosai nyolc gólt szereztek, csapatuk mégis 7-1-re nyert a Hoffenheim ellen, ugyanis a 85. percben Luiz Gustavo a saját kapujába talált be.*


*Bundesliga, 25. forduló:*

*1. FC Köln-Hertha BSC 1-0 (1-0)*
*-------------------------------*
*Bayern München-1899 Hoffenheim 7-1 (5-0)*
*----------------------------------------*

*FSV Mainz 05-1. FC Nürnberg 2-1 (2-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
*kiállítva: Szalai (84., Mainz)*

*Borussia Mönchengladbach-SC Freiburg 0-0*
*------------------------------------------*
*VfL Wolfsburg-Bayer Leverkusen 3-2 (2-1)*
*----------------------------------------*

*később:*
*FC Augsburg-Borussia Dortmund 18:30 ó*

*vasárnap játsszák:*
*Werder Bremen-Hannover 96 15:30 ó*
*FC Schalke 04-Hamburger SV 17:30 ó*

*pénteken játszották:*
*VfB Stuttgart-Kaiserslautern 0-0*



*Balotelli azt kéri a szurkolóktól, ne fütyüljék ki Tevezt*


*Mario Balotelli azt kéri a Manchester City labdarúgócsapatának szurkolóitól, hogy ne fütyüljék ki Carlos Tevezt, amikor majd visszatér.*

*"Azt hiszem, a szurkolóknak ugyanúgy szeretniük kell, mint korábban tették. Ha nyomást gyakorolnak rá, az egész együttesen nyomás lesz. Mindenki hibázhat, ahogy Carlos is. Ő a csapat része és mindenki szereti" -* mondta a Premier 

League-ben listavezető együttes olasz támadója.
Az argentin támadó igazi visszatérésére a sajtó szerint már nem kell sokat várni, miután kedden gólt szerzett a gárda tartalékegyüttesében. Roberto Mancini vezetőedző még nem jelentette be, hogy számít-e rá vasárnap a Swansea City elleni bajnoki találkozón.
*Tevez legutóbb szeptember 21-én futballozott tétmérkőzésen*, mivel kegyvesztetté vált az olasz trénernél, amikor állítólag nem akart beállni csereként a Bayern München elleni Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen. 

Ezért klubja októberben *600 ezer fontos bírságot* szabott ki rá. Később az angol hivatásos futballisták szervezetének nyomására megfelezték a büntetést.
Ezt követően három hónapig klubjának engedélye nélkül hazájában tartózkodott, Mancini pedig januárban úgy nyilatkozott, soha többé nem szerepelhet a csapatban. Az engedély nélküli hazautazásért az egyesület hat heti fizetésmegvonással, azaz közel egymillió fontos pénzbírsággal sújtotta Tévezt, aki fellebbezett a döntés ellen, ám ezt februárban visszavonta, egyúttal elnézést kért.

*A futballista iránt a januári átigazolási időszakban a Paris Saint-Germain, az AC Milan és az Internazionale is érdeklődött - végül mégis maradt.*​​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 12)

*Labdarúgó NB I - A Videoton harmadszor is legyőzte a Diósgyőrt*


2012. 03. 12. 01.07 <RIGHT> 
​








*A címvédő Videoton kétgólos győzelmet aratott a Diósgyőr vendégeként a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 19. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*


A székesfehérváriak rövid időn belül harmadszor múlták felül a miskolciakat, ugyanis a Ligakupa negyeddöntőjében kettős győzelemmel búcsúztatták aktuális riválisukat.


*OTP Bank Liga, 19. forduló:*

*Diósgyőri VTK-Videoton FC 0-2 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------------*
Miskolc, 8000 néző, v.: Szabó Zs.
*gólszerzők:* *Vinicius (3.), Nikolics (73.)*
*kiállítva:* Brachi (88.)
*sárga lap:* Sekour (12.), illetve Szolnoki (35.), Brachi (80., 88.), Walter (85.)


* DVTK:*
-----
_Farkas B. - Vági (Arze, 79.), Budovinszky, Nagy T., Gohér - Sekour (Tisza, 60.), Abdouraman - Gallardo, Fernando, Luque - Seydi_


* Videoton:*
---------
_Bozovic - Brachi, Vinicius, Caneira, Szolnoki - Mitrovic, Tóth B. - Oliveira (Gyurcsó, 82.), Sándor Gy. (Vaskó, 89.), Walter - Torghelle (Nikolics, 71.)_


A fehérváriak villámgyorsan kihasználták a diósgyőri védelem megingását és vezetést szereztek. A DVTK hátsó alakzata a későbbiekben is átjáróháznak bizonyult. A Videoton kézben tartotta az irányítást, a kapuk azonban alig kerültek veszélybe.

A szünet után felbátorodott a Diósgyőr, de csak a mezőnyfölény kiharcolására futotta erejéből. A fehérváriak jobbára csak kontráztak, de egy ilyen akciót góllal fejeztek be és ezzel bebiztosították megérdemelt sikerüket. 
*A DVTK sorozatban negyedik tavaszi tétmérkőzését is elveszítette.*



*Primera División - Kikapott a Bilbao*



*Az Athletic Bilbao 2-1-re kikapott az Osasuna vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának utolsó vasárnapi mérkőzésén.*

*Primera División, 26. forduló:*

*Osasuna-Athletic Bilbao 2-1 (2-0)*
*---------------------------------*
*Racing Santander-FC Barcelona 0-2 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------------*
*Valencia-Real Mallorca 2-2 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*Atlético Madrid-Granada 2-0 (1-0)*
*---------------------------------*
*Espanyol-Rayo Vallecano 5-1 (4-0)*
*---------------------------------*



*Serie A - Kikapott a Lazio és az Udinese*



*Meglepetésre kikapott a Lazio és az Udinese is az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 27. fordulójának vasárnapi esti mérkőzésein.*

*Serie A, 27. forduló:*

*Lazio-Bologna 1-3 (0-2)*
*-----------------------*
*Novara-Udinese 1-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*AC Milan-Lecce 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*Atalanta-Parma 1-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------*
*Catania-Fiorentina 1-0 (0-0)*
*----------------------------*
*Cesena-Siena 0-2 (0-0)*
*----------------------*
*Genoa-Juventus 0-0*



*Premier League - Pontot mentett a sereghajtó Wigan*

​
*A sereghajtó Wigan 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Norwich otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 28. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*
*A vendégek egyenlítő gólját Victor Moses szerezte a 68. percben.*

*Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 28. forduló:*

*Norwich City-Wigan Athletic 1-1 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*

*Manchester United-West Bromwich Albion 2-0 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*

*Swansea City-Manchester City 1-0 (0-0)*
*--------------------------------------*



*Bundesliga - Nyert a Schalke*


*Az élcsoportba tartozó Schalke magabiztosan nyert a vendég Hamburg ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 25. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*​*
**Bundesliga, 25. forduló:
*​*
**FC Schalke 04-Hamburger SV 3-1 **(3-1)
------------------------------------
*​*
**Werder Bremen-Hannover 96 3-0 **(1-0)
-----------------------------------
*​*
*

*Maradona tárgyalna az olasz adóhatósággal*
​*Tisztázná magát az olasz adóhatóság előtt Diego Maradona, az argentinok 1986-ban világbajnok futballsztárja.*

*"Vissza akarok térni Nápolyba, hogy találkozhassak a barátaimmal, és megmutassam, hogy nem vagyok adócsaló"* - írta az Il Mattino című napilapban az egyesült arab emírségekbeli al-Vaszl edzőjeként dolgozó, 52 éves szakember.

A legendás csatár akkor halmozott fel állítólag komoly adóhátralékot, amikor 1984 és 1991 között a Napolit erősítette, hozzásegítve a klubot történetének két bajnoki címéhez.
Amikor nemrég Olaszországba látogatott, a hatóságok lefoglalták Maradona két Rolex óráját és egy gyémánt fülbevalót is. 

*Két éve Nápolyban akarták ünnepelni az 50. születésnapját, ám az állami szervek kilátásba helyezett lépései miatt végül lefújták a ceremóniát.*



*A brazil kapitány azt szeretné, ha Neymar Európában játszana* 


*Mano Menezes, a brazil labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya azt szeretné, ha Neymar, a Santos nagy tehetsége még a hazai rendezésű 2014-es világbajnokság előtt európai csapathoz szerződne.*

*"Természetesen nagyon fontos, hogy idehaza töretlenül fejlődjön, ám az is lényeges, hogy a teljes elismertség, a futballtudás és a tapasztalatszerzés érdekében Európában játsszon"* *- nyilatkozta a szakvezető .*

*Tavaly több elitklub, így a Real Madrid, a Chelsea, a Barcelona is mesés ajánlatot tett Neymarnak, ám klubja rendre elutasította azokat, mondván: a játékos a vb-ig mindenképpen Brazíliában marad.*​​


----------



## pjazon (2012 Március 14)

Picit fura nekem, hogy mennyire átrajzolódott a futball térképe, 5-6 éve a BL-ben volt egy erős Inter, Milan, Juventus, Arsenal, Manchester, Real és Barca, ma meg csak a madridiak és a katalánok párharcáról szól az egész. Aminek persze részint örülök - hisz hatalmas madridista vagyok -, de jobb lenne, ha kiegyenlítettebb lenne Európa futballja.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 15)

*Magyar Kupa - Elődöntős a Videoton*​ 

2012. 03. 15. 01.29 <RIGHT>​ 



 


*A tavaly döntős Videoton 1-0-ra nyert a Győr vendégeként a labdarúgó Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőjének szerdai visszavágóján, így kettős győzelemmel jutott a legjobb négy közé.*​ 


*Magyar Kupa, negyeddöntő, visszavágó:*
*-------------------------------------*
*Győri ETO FC-Videoton FC 0-1 (0-1)*
*Továbbjutott: a Videoton FC, kettős győzelemmel, 6-1-es összesítéssel.*​ 

*korábban:*
*MTK Budapest (II. osztályú)-Békéscsaba (II.) 3-0 (1-0)*
*Továbbjutott: az MTK Budapest, kettős győzelemmel, 6-0-ás összesítéssel.*​ 

*Kedden játszották:*
*DVSC-TEVA - Kaposvári Rákóczi 0-0*
*Továbbjutott: a Debrecen, 1-0-ás összesítéssel.*​ 

*Újpest FC-Baja (II.) 4-0 (3-0)*
*Továbbjutott: az Újpest kettős győzelemmel, 7-1-es összesítéssel.*​ 


*Az elődöntő párosítása:*
*Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA*
*MTK Budapest - Videoton FC *​ 
*A párharcok első mérkőzéseit március 20-21-én, a visszavágókat pedig április 10-11-én rendezik.*




*Bajnokok Ligája - A negyeddöntőbe jutott csapatok*
​*A szerda este zárult nyolcaddöntős párharcok után kialakult a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjének mezőnye: két spanyol, valamint egy-egy portugál, olasz, ciprusi, francia, német és angol együttes küzdhet tovább a legrangosabb európai kupasorozat megnyeréséért.*

*A negyeddöntőbe jutott csapatok:*
*FC Barcelona (címvédő, spanyol), Real Madrid (spanyol), Benfica (portugál), AC Milan (olasz), APOEL (ciprusi), Olympique Marseille (francia), Bayern München (német), Chelsea (angol).*

*A negyed- és elődöntő sorsolását pénteken 12 órakor tartják Nyonban.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 17)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Kabát duplájával nyert az Újpest*​ 

2012. 03. 17. 03.56 <RIGHT>​ 




 

*Az Újpest hazai környezetben 3-1-re nyert a Kaposvár ellen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 20. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*​ 

A lila-fehérek a Siófok elleni döntetlent, valamint a Pakstól elszenvedett vereséget követően az első győzelmüket aratták tavasszal.​ 

*Újpest FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-1 (1-0)*
*-------------------------------------*
Szusza Ferenc Stadion, 3439 néző, v.: Becséri
*gólszerzők:* *Remili (20.), Kabát (55., 85.), illetve Grumic (52.)*
*sárga lap:* _Pollák(34.), Vasiljevic (45.), Kabát (50.), illetve Pavlovic (53.), Balázs (61.), Jánvári (72.), Diallo (87.)_​ 

*Újpest:*
------- 
_Balajcza - Nagy P., Mihajlovic, Litauszki, Pollák (Fodor, 71.) - Simon K. (Kovács D., 65.), Vasiljevic, Barczi, Markovic, Remili (Lázár, 77.) - Kabát_​ 

*Kaposvár:*
-------- 
_Hajdúch – Gujic, Zsók, Graszl, Jánvári - Balázs B. (Diallo, 86.), Hegedűs (Dankwah, 58.), Safaric (Jammeh, 68.), Horváth T., Pavlovic - Grumic_​ 

Az első félidőben inkább az Újpest akarata érvényesült, a lila-fehérek meg is szerezték a vezetést, a Baja elleni kupanegyeddöntő visszavágón is eredményes Remili talált be. A folytatásban főként a mezőnyben küzdöttek egymással a csapatok, a kapuk nem forogtak veszélyben.​ 
A fordulást követően gyorsan egyenlített a vendég csapat, ám Kabát szabadrúgásból néhány perccel később ismét a fővárosiakat juttatta előnyhöz.* A gyors gólváltás után sokáig nem látott nagy helyzetet a közönség, végül Kabát a 85. percben megszerezte önmaga második, csapata harmadik találatát, eldöntve ezzel a három pont sorsát.*​ 


*L'Imam Seydi: Senki sem szeret veszíteni*​ 





 

*A Diósgyőr két bajnokin eddig egyetlen gólt sem tudott lőni 2012-ben. Az együttes francia-szengáli támadója, L'Imam Seydi többek között a gyenge idény kezdetről is beszélt a dvtk.eu-nak.*​ 

A szurkolók az eddigi két idei NB I-es mérkőzésen őt választották a csapat legjobbjának, annak ellenére, hogy nem talált be az ellenfelek hálójába, pedig egy csatár első számú feladata a gólszerzés. A csatár szerint ez azért lehetett, mert mindig mindent megtesz azért, hogy az együttes győztesen hagyja el a játékteret. Seydi azt is mondta, hogy most már nem lenne szabad gólt kapniuk a találkozók elején, de ha ez mégis megtörténik, akkor is menniük kell tovább a siker érdekében. A támadó szerint, ha betartják az edzői utasításokat és végrehajtják azokat az elemeket, melyeket a tréningeken gyakorolnak, akkor a sikereknek is jönniük kell előbb-utóbb.​ 
*A Diósgyőr szombaton Pápára látogat, ahonnan szeretnének három ponttal távozni, hiszen ha ez nem sikerül, akkor elúszhat a reális esélyük arra, hogy a következő szezonban az Európa Ligában induljanak.*​ 

*Európa Liga - Két spanyol-német párharc a negyeddöntőben - részletes menetrend*​ 

*A három spanyol és a két német csapat is elkerülte egymást a labdarúgó Európa Liga negyeddöntőjének pénteki, nyoni sorsolásán, ugyanakkor két spanyol-német párharcra is sor kerül a legjobb nyolc között.*

A negyeddöntő talán legkeményebbnek ígérkező párharcában a sorozat elődjének számító UEFA Kupát 1997-ben megnyerő Schalke, valamint az előző körben a tavalyi BL-döntős Manchester Unitedet kettős győzelemmel búcsúztató Athletic Bilbao találkozik egymással.
Az EL első, 2010-es kiírásának győztese, az Atlético Madrid a Hannoverrel csap össze. A 2004-ben UEFA Kupa-győztes Valencia a PSV Eindhoven kiejtését követően egy újabb holland ellenfelet kapott az AZ Alkmaar személyében, míg a Megyeri Balázzsal felálló Olimpiakoszt elbúcsúztató Metaliszt Harkiv a másik manchesteri sztáregyüttes, a City ellenében továbblépett Sporting Lisboával találkozik.​

*A negyeddöntő programja:*
*első mérkőzések:*​ 
*március 29., csütörtök:*​ 
*AZ Alkmaar (holland)-Valencia (spanyol) 21:05 ó*
*FC Schalke 04 (német)-Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) 21:05 ó*
*Sporting Lisboa (portugál)-Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán) 21:05 ó*
*Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Hannover 96 (német) 21:05 ó*​ 
*visszavágók:*
*április 5., csütörtök:*​ 
*Valencia-AZ Alkmaar 21:05 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-FC Schalke 04 21:05 ó*
*Metaliszt Harkiv-Sporting Lisboa 21:05 ó*
*Hannover 96-Atlético Madrid 21:05 ó*​ 
*Az elődöntő programja:*
*első mérkőzések:*
*április 19., csütörtök:*​ 
*Hannover 96/Atlético Madrid-AZ Alkmaar/Valencia 21:05 ó*
*Sporting Lisboa/Metaliszt Harkiv - FC Schalke 04/Athletic Bilbao 21:05 ó*​ 
*visszavágók:*
*április 26., csütörtök:*​ 
*AZ Alkmaar/Valencia-Hannover 96/Atlético Madrid 21:05 ó*
*FC Schalke 04/Athletic Bilbao - Sporting Lisboa/Metaliszt Harkiv 21:05 ó*​ 
*A döntőt május 9-én rendezik Bukarestben.*​ 




*Sorsoltak a BL-ben, a Chelsea-nél elégedettek*​ 





 

*A Chelsea először idegenben mérkőzik meg a Benficával a Bajnokok Ligája negyeddöntőjében. Amennyiben a mostanában nehéz időket megélő angol gárda továbbjut, az AC Milan – Barcelona találkozó győztesét fogadja majd kapni az elődöntőben.*​ 
A BBC-nek adott interjújában Ron Gourlay, a Chelsea vezérigazgatója elégedetten nyilatkozott a sorsolást illetően.
"Örülünk a Benficának, de egyelőre nem gondolkozunk az elődöntőn" – vélekedett az üzletember. "Eljutottunk a negyeddöntőkig, ahol reménykedtünk az idegenbeli kezdésben, és ez így is lett."
A londoni gárda meglehetősen göröngyös úton jutott el idáig, a Napoli otthonában elszenvedett 3-1-es vereséget követően hazai pályán 4-1-re győzött a hosszabbításban Roberto di Matteo legénysége.
Gourlay szerint a Napoli elleni visszavágón szerzett győzelem minden kételkedőnek megmutatta, milyen nagyszerű, összetartó is valójában a Kékek együttese.
Amikor a korábbi menedzser Andre Villas-Boas kényszerű távozása került szóba, a Chelsea vezérigazgatója a következőket mondta: "A tulajdonosnak, és a vezérkarnak is nagyon nehéz döntés volt ez. Andre sok pozitív dolgot hozott a klubhoz, amiért hálásak is vagyunk neki, de az eredmények és a teljesítmények sajnos nem ezt tükrözték. Nem gondoltuk, hogy a szezon hátralévő részében a helyzet nagyban változna, így a csere mellett döntöttünk. Csak az idő adja meg a választ – meglátjuk, hol állunk majd az idény végén."
A Villas-Boast nemrégiben leváltó di Matteo szerint a legjobb nyolc között minden mérkőzés nehéz, és ez alól a Benfica elleni találkozó sem lesz kivétel. Az olasz szakember nem volt hajlandó jóslatokba bocsátkozni a Milan – Barcelona meccset illetően, de azt elmondta, az olaszlabdarúgás első osztályát jelenleg uraló együttest sosem szabad leírni.
A Benfica abból a C-csoportból jutott tovább, amelyben a Manchester United is szerepelt. A portugál csapat 2006 óta először jutott el a *Bajnokok Ligája* negyeddöntőig, miután a Zenitet összesítésben 4-3-ra győzte le.
A Benfica sportigazgatója, Rui Costa elmondta: "Mindenki tudja mire képes a Chelsea, de készen állunk ellenük."
A legjobb nyolc között emellett az APOEL Nicosia – Real Madrid, és a Marseille – Bayern München összecsapásokra kerül sor.​ 

*Bajnokok Ligája, negyeddöntő párosítások:*​ 
*APOEL v Real Madrid*
*Marseille v Bayern Munich*
*Benfica v Chelsea*
*AC Milan v Barcelona*​ 

*Teljes Bajnokok Ligája-program:*​ 
*Március 27. kedd: Benfica v Chelsea, APOEL v Real Madrid*​ 
*Március 28. szerda: Marseille v Bayern Munich, AC Milan v Barcelona*​ 
*Április 3. kedd: Bayern Munich v Marseille, Barcelona v AC Milan*​ 
*Április 4. szerda: Chelsea v Benfica, Real Madrid v APOEL*​ 
*Április 17. kedd: Marseille vagy Bayern Munich v APOEL vagy Real Madrid*​ 
*Április 18. szerda: Benfica vagy Chelsea v AC Milan vagy Barcelona*​ 
*Április 24. kedd: AC Milan vagy Barcelona v Benfica vagy Chelsea*​ 
*Április 25. szerda: APOEL or Real Madrid v Marseille or Bayern Munich*​ 
*Május 19. szombat: döntő*​ 


*Saha szerint lesz keresni valójuk az EB-n *​ 






 

*A gólerős válogatott támadó szerint a nyári Európa Bajnokságon a mostani francia válogatott meglepetést is okozhat.*​ 

A Tottenham támadója szerint pozitív meglepetést fog okozni a nyári Európa Bajnokságon Franciaország, és erre utaló jelek is vannak, hiszen legutóbb az egyik, ha nem a legnagyobb esélyest Németországot győzték le idegenben 2-1-re.​ 
A játékos elmondta, hogy nagyon lelkesítő volt a németek elleni győzelem, majd hozzátette, hogy Benzema lehet a kulcs a nyári tornán és újra bizonyítani fogják hogy a legjobbak között kell őket számon tartani valamint, hogy meglepetést fognak okozni mint 2004-ben a görög válogatott akikre senki nem gondolt akkor.
*Franciaország a D csoportban szerepel a társházigazda Ukrajnával valamint Svédországgal és Angliával.*​ 


*Serie A - A Juventusnak már nem elég a döntetlen*​ 




*



*​ 

*Hiába veretlen továbbra is a Juventus, szombaton a Fiorentina otthonában győznie kellene ahhoz, hogy az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 28. fordulója után is reális esélye maradjon a bajnoki cím megszerzésére.*​


Antonio Conte együttese veszíteni az elmúlt hetekben sem tudott, ám győznie is február 18-án sikerült legutóbb, azóta négy bajnoki meccsén elért döntetlennel négypontos hátrányba került a címvédő AC Milannal szemben.​ 
A Juventusnál nehezen élik meg az elmúlt időszak sikertelenségeit, Conte és több játékos is rendszeresen okolta a csapat teljesítménye mellett a játékvezetőket azért, hogy elmaradtak a győzelmek. Emiatt a klubvezetés a múlt vasárnapi, Genoa elleni 0-0 után úgy döntött, hogy nyilatkozatstopot rendel el az együttesnél.​ 
A firenzei gárda mindenesetre komoly lehetőséget ad a torinóiaknak nyeretlenségük megszakítására, a Fiorentina ugyanis gyenge formában van, s csak 15. a tabellán.​ 
A Milan a bajnokságban február eleje óta menetel, legutóbbi öt Serie A-meccséből csak a Juventusszal játszott döntetlent, s most a 16. helyen szerénykedő Parma otthonában folytathatja jó sorozatát.​ 
A forduló rangadóját vasárnap este Udinében játsszák, ahol a még Bajnokok Ligája-indulást érő harmadik pozícióért küzdő, egyaránt 46 pontos Udinese és Napoli csap össze. Utóbbi a BL nyolcaddöntőjének szerdai visszavágóján hosszabbítás után 4-1-re kikapott az angol Chelsea vendégeként, így 5-4-es összesítéssel búcsúzott az elitsorozattól.​ 
*Serie A, 28. forduló:*
*---------------------*
*szombat:*
*FC Parma-AC Milan 18 ó*
*Fiorentina-Juventus 20:45*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Cagliari-Cesena 12:30 ó*
*Bologna-Chievo 15*
*Catania-SS Lazio 15*
*Internazionale-Atalanta 15*
*Lecce-Palermo 15*
*Siena-Novara 15*
*Udinese-SSC Napoli 20:45*​ 
*hétfő:*
*AS Roma-Genoa 20:45 ó*​ 

*Az állás:*​ 
*1. AC Milan 27 55-22 57 pont*
*2. Juventus 27 39-17 53*
*3. SS Lazio 27 42-33 48*
*4. SSC Napoli 27 50-28 46*
*5. Udinese 27 37-24 46*
*6. AS Roma 27 40-33 41*
*7. Internazionale 27 38-36 40*
*8. Catania 27 35-35 38*
*9. Bologna 27 29-31 35*
*10. Palermo 27 39-44 34*
*11. Chievo 27 22-33 34*
*12. Atalanta 27 31-29 33*
*13. Genoa 27 35-48 33*
*14. Siena 27 32-28 32*
*15. Fiorentina 27 27-28 32*
*16. Parma 27 33-42 31*
*17. Cagliari 27 26-35 31*
*18. Lecce 27 30-44 25*
*19. Novara 27 22-46 20*
*20. Cesena 27 16-42 17*​ 
*Az Atalantától hat pont levonva.*​ 

*Maradona megint beszólt Pelének*​ 






 

*Úgy fest, sose köt már békét egymással Pelé és Diego Maradona.*​ 

A brazilok egykori háromszoros világbajnoka, a 71 éves Pelé úgy jellemezte önmagát, hogy ugyanúgy futballra született, miként Beethoven is a komoly zenére. Ezt a véleményét hallván örökös és kibékíthetetlen ellenfele, a volt argentin világbajnok Diego Maradona megjegyezte, ha Pelé valóban Beethovennel veti össze magát, akkor ő, mármint Maradona, viszont a futballsport Ron Woodja vagy éppen Keith Richardsa.​ 
- A stadionokban sohasem hallottam még Beethovent, annál több rockzenét - mondta Maradona. - Igen, én vagyok a futballsport rocksztárja!​ 
Aztán hozzátette, Pelé alkalmasint továbbra is rossz orvoshoz jár, azért mond rendszeresen zöldségeket.​ 
- *Talán orvost válthatna, aki hatékonyabb pirulákat írhatna fel neki...*​ 

*Bundesliga - Hoffenheimban nyert a Stuttgart*​ 

*A VfB Stuttgart egy góllal jobbnak bizonyult vendégként a Hoffenheimnél a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának pénteki nyitányán.*​ 
A győztes vendégcsapatban *Hajnal Tamás* 66 percet játszott.​

*Eredmény:*​ 
*1899 Hoffenheim-VfB Stuttgart 1-2 (0-2)*
*----------------------------------------*
*gól:* _Salihovic (74., 11-esből), illetve Ibisevic (8., 43.)_​ 
*szombaton játsszák:*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Dortmund-Werder Bremen 15:30*
*FC Augsburg-FSV Mainz 05 15:30*
*Hamburger SV-SC Freiburg 15:30*
*1. FC Nürnberg-VfL Wolfsburg 15:30*
*Hertha BSC-Bayern München 18:30*​ 
*vasárnap játsszák:*
*1. FC Kaiserslautern-Schalke 04 15:30 ó*
*HSV Hannover-1. FC Köln 17:30*​


*Mancini betiltotta a zenélést*​ 





 

*Több angol lap híradása szerint igencsak mérgesek a Manchester City labdarúgói, miután olasz edzőjük, Roberto Mancini megtiltotta nekik, hogy az öltözőben zenét hallgassanak a jövőben.*​ 

Ismert, a labdarúgók is szeretnek muzsikával kikapcsolódni a mérkőzések előtt. Csakhogy az olasz szakember úgy véli, hogy ez éppen hogy elvonja a figyelmüket a soros feladatról, és ezért módosított a házirenden.​ 
Csakhogy ez több ásznak egyáltalán nem tetszik, morgolódnak is rendesen. Megjegyezték, a muzsikahallgatásnak mi köze van ahhoz, hogy továbbjussanak az Európa Ligában vagy éppen megszerezzék az angol bajnoki aranyérmet?​ 

-* Döntöttem és punktum!* - *váltott harciasra Mancini, aki azt nem tudja megbocsátani a csapatának, hogy a legutóbbi angol bajnoki meccsen kikaptak a Swansea-től, és így ismét a második helyre szorultak a Manchester United mögött az angol bajnoki tabellán.*​ 


*Premier League - Meccsdömping szombattól szerdáig*​ 

*A megszokott menetrend szerint már szombaton elkezdődik az angol labdarúgó Premier League 29. fordulója, amely azonban ezúttal az FA Kupa hétvégi negyeddöntői miatt egészen szerdáig tart majd.*​ 
A címvédő és éllovas Manchester United az utolsó előtti Wolverhampton Wanderers otthonában szerepel vasárnap, s ha nyer, négy ponttal elhúz városi riválisától, a második Citytől. A Vörös Ördögök ugyanakkor nem mehetnek biztosra, tavaly februárban ugyanis bombameglepetésre 2-1-re kikaptak aktuális ellenfelük vendégeként - akkor az a kudarc 29 meccses bajnoki veretlenségi sorozatot szakított meg, s az volt az MU első veresége az idényben.
A Manchester City - amely az MU-hoz hasonlóan csütörtökön kiesett az Európa Ligából - csak szerdán este lép pályára, ugyanis riválisa, a Bajnokok Ligájában negyeddöntős Chelsea a hazai kupában is áll még, s vasárnap a másodosztályú Leicestert fogadja a négy közé jutásért.
Bogdán Ádám együttese, a Bolton előbb a Tottenham otthonában szerepel az FA Kupában, majd kedden az Aston Villa vendége lesz. A West Bromwich Albion (Gera Zoltán, Fülöp Márton) a sereghajtó Wigannél szerepel a PL-ben, míg a Queens Park Rangers (Buzsáky Ákos) az FC Liverpoolt fogadja.​

*Premier League, 29. forduló:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Fulham-Swansea City 16 ó*
*Wigan Athletic-West Bromwich Albion 16*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Manchester United 14:30 ó*
*Newcastle Unied-Norwich City 17*​ 
*kedd:*
*-----*
*Aston Villa-Bolton Wanderers 20:45 ó*
*Blackburn Rovers-Sunderland 21*​ 
*szerda:*
*-------*
*Manchester City-Chelsea 20:45 ó*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Stoke City 20:45*
*Everton-Arsenal 21*
*Queens Park Rangers-FC Liverpool 21*​ 
*FA Kupa, negyeddöntő:*
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Everton-Sunderland 13:45 ó*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Bolton Wanderers 18:30 ó*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Chelsea-Leicester (II. osztályú) 15:05 ó*
*FC Liverpool-Stoke City 17 ó*​ 


*Primera División - Ex-realosok ellen a Real*​ 

*A listavezető Real Madrid sorozatban 12. győzelmét gyűjtheti be a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban, ehhez a nyáron katari tőkéből alaposan megerősített, jelen pillanatban pedig már a Bajnokok Ligája-indulást érő negyedik helyen álló Málagát kell legyőznie.*​ 
José Mourinho együttesének - amely szerdán, a Bajnokok Ligájában, a CSZKA Moszkvát búcsúztatva bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé - félelmetes a mérlege a Santiago Bernabeu Stadionban: 13 bajnokin 11 győzelem mellett egyszer játszott döntetlent, és mindössze egyszer - a címvédő, ősi rivális Barcelonától - szenvedett vereséget.
A pontvadászat góllövőlistáját 32 találattal vezető Cristiano Ronaldo akár már ezen a mérkőzésen megdöntheti Puskás Ferenc rekordját, ugyanis ha kétszer betalál, akkor a klub történetében "leggyorsabbként" éri el 100 bajnoki gólt. Ronaldo eddig 89 Primera División-összecsapáson húzta magára a Real mezét, és szinte biztos, hogy a közeljövőben átadja a múltnak az Aranycsapat legendás kapitányának csúcsát, hiszen a Száguldó Őrnagynak 105 mérkőzésre volt szüksége a "századosság" eléréséhez.
A vasárnapi összecsapás egyik érdekessége lesz az is, hogy a Málaga kispadján a Real korábbi vezetőedzője, a chilei Manuel Pellegrini ül, valamint a csatársorban egy korábbi madridi kedvenc, a holland Ruud van Nistelrooy rohamozhat majd.
A Realt tíz pont hátránnyal követő Barcelonára nem vár könnyű feladat, ugyanis a hazai pályán bárkire veszélyes Sevilla vendége lesz.
Pintér Ádám csapata, a sereghajtó Zaragoza ezúttal az Osasunát fogadja, míg az Európa Liga nyolcaddöntőjében a Manchester Unitedet kettős győzelemmel búcsúztató Athletic Bilbao a PSV Eindhovent kiejtő Valenciát látja vendégül.​

*Primera División, 27. forduló:*​ 
*szombat:*
*--------*
*Getafe-Real Sociedad 18 ó*
*Granada-Sporting Gijón 18*
*Real Zaragoza-Osasuna 18*
*Sevilla-FC Barcelona 20*
*Rayo Vallecano-Real Betis 22*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Levante-Villarreal 12 ó*
*Real Mallorca-Atlético Madrid 16*
*Athletic Bilbao-Valencia 18*
*Real Madrid-Málaga 21:30*​ 
*hétfő:*
*------*
*Espanyol-Racing Santander 21 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 18)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


2012. 03. 18. 01.55 <RIGHT> 









*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 20. fordulójának szombati eredményei és a tabella:*


*Vasas-Híd - Győri ETO FC 1-2*
*Kecskeméti TE - PMFC-Matias 1-2*
*FGSZ Siófok-MVM Paks 2-0*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Diósgyőri VTK 1-2*
*ZTE FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-1*

* pénteken játszották:*
*Újpest FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-1*


*Vasárnap játsszák:*
*Videoton FC - DVSC-TEVA 16 ó*
*Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 18 ó*​​
*A tabella:*

*1. DVSC-TEVA 19 14 5 - 39-13 47 pont*
* 2. Győri ETO 20 14 2 4 37-21 44*
* 3. Videoton FC 19 12 2 5 36-13 38*
* 4. Budapest Honvéd 19 10 5 4 36-22 35*
* 5. PMFC-Matias 20 8 8 4 29-29 32*
* 6. Diósgyőri VTK 20 9 4 7 30-27 31*
* 7. Kecskeméti TE 20 8 4 8 31-28 28*
* 8. MVM Paks 20 7 6 7 33-35 27*
* 9. Ferencváros 19 6 4 9 19-19 22*
*10. Haladás Sopron Bank 20 5 7 8 22-26 22*
*11. Újpest FC 20 6 3 11 26-35 21*
*12. FGSZ Siófok 20 4 8 8 19-29 20*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 20 3 11 6 23-30 20*
*14. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 20 5 3 12 19-30 18*
*15. Vasas-Híd 20 3 8 9 18-31 17*
*16. ZTE FC 20 - 8 12 17-46 8*​




*Tovább menetel a Porto!*










*A portugál bajnokság 23. fordulójának nyitómérkőzésén a Nacional csapata fogadta az éllovas FC Porto együttesét.*


A mérkőzés egyértelmű esélyese a vendég gárda volt, ami már az első félidő 21. percében megszerezte a vezető találatot.

Az első játékrészben ezután már nem esett több gól, így a félidőben 1-0-ás vezetéssel mehettek Moutinhoék pihenni. A második félidőben már úgy tűnt, hogy a félidei eredmény lesz a végeredmény is, de a 94. percben a Porto a csereként beállt Alex Sandro révén növelte előnyét.
* Ezzel a győzelmével a Porto biztosan az élen marad a fordulót követően, a Nacional együttese pedig akár le is szorulhat a nyolcadik pozícióról.*


*Primera División - A Rayo Vallecano simán legyőzte a Real Betist* 


*A Rayo Vallecano a második félidőben lőtt gólokkal legyőzte a Real Betist a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 27. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Primera División, 27. forduló:*

*Rayo Vallecano-Real Betis 3-0 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------------*

*Korábban:*

*Sevilla-FC Barcelona 0-2 (0-2)*
*------------------------------*
*Getafe-Real Sociedad 1-0 (0-0)*
*------------------------------*
*Granada-Sporting Gijón 2-1 (2-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*Real Zaragoza-Osasuna 1-1 (0-0)*
*-------------------------------*
*vasárnap:*
*Levante-Villarreal 12 ó*
*Real Mallorca-Atlético Madrid 16*
*Athletic Bilbao-Valencia 18*
*Real Madrid-Málaga 21:30*

*hétfő:*
*Espanyol-Racing Santander 21 ó*


*Serie A - Kiütéssel nyert Firenzében a Juventus* 

*A mezőnyben egyedüliként veretlen Juventus ötgólos győzelmet aratott a Fiorentina vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 28. fordulójának szombati esti mérkőzésén.*
A torinóiak négy nyeretlen bajnoki találkozó után tudtak ismét nyerni, mostani sikerükkel a hátrányuk továbbra is négy pont a címvédő és listavezető AC Milannal szemben.

*Serie A, 28. forduló:*

*Fiorentina-Juventus 0-5 (0-2)*
*-----------------------------*

*Korábban:*
*Parma-AC Milan 0-2 (0-1)*
*------------------------*

*vasárnap:*
*Cagliari-Cesena 12:30 ó*
*Bologna-Chievo 15*
*Catania-Lazio 15*
*Internazionale-Atalanta 15*
*Lecce-Palermo 15*
*Siena-Novara 15*
*Udinese-Napoli 20:45*

*hétfő:*
*AS Roma-Genoa 20:45 ó*



*Bundesliga - Újabb Bayern-gála* 


*Sorozatban harmadik mérkőzésén hengerelt a Bayern München, amely 6-0-ra győzött a Hertha BSC vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 26. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
A bajor együttes egy héttel ezelőtt a Hoffenheimet győzte le 7-1-re, majd kedden a Bajnokok Ligája nyolcaddöntőjének visszavágóján a svájci Baselt lépte le 7-0-ra.

*Bundesliga, 26. forduló:*

*Hertha BSC-Bayern München 0-6 (0-3)*
*-----------------------------------*

*korábban:*

*Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 1-2 (0-1)*
*---------------------------------------------------*
*Borussia Dortmund-Werder Bremen 1-0 (1-0)*
*-----------------------------------------*
*FC Augsburg-FSV Mainz 05 2-1 (1-1)*
*----------------------------------*
*Hamburger SV-SC Freiburg 1-3 (0-2)*
*----------------------------------*
*1. FC Nürnberg-VfL Wolfsburg 1-3 (1-2)*
*--------------------------------------*

*pénteken játszották:*

*1899 Hoffenheim-VfB Stuttgart 1-2 (0-2)*
*----------------------------------------*

*vasárnap játsszák:*

*1. FC Kaiserslautern-Schalke 04 15:30 ó*
*HSV Hannover-1. FC Köln 17:30*



*Premier League - Idegenben nyert a Swansea*


*A Swansea háromgólos győzelmet aratott a Fulham otthonában, a West Bromwich Albion pedig döntetlent játszott a sereghajtó Wigan vendégeként az angol labdarúgó Premier League 29. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A West Bromban sem a sérült Gera Zoltánt, sem Fülöp Mártont nem nevezték a mérkőzésre.
Az újonc Swansea sorozatban harmadik sikerét aratta a PL-ben.


*Premier League, 29. forduló:*

*Fulham-Swansea City 0-3 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*Wigan Athletic-West Bromwich Albion 1-1 (0-0)*
*-----------------------------------------------*

*vasárnap:*
*Wolverhampton Wanderers-Manchester United 14:30 ó*
*Newcastle Unied-Norwich City 17*

*kedd:*
*Aston Villa-Bolton Wanderers 20:45 ó*
*Blackburn Rovers-Sunderland 21*

*szerda:*
*Manchester City-Chelsea 20:45 ó*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Stoke City 20:45*
*Everton-Arsenal 21*
*Queens Park Rangers-FC Liverpool 21*



*Messi soha nem akarja elhagyni az FC Barcelonát*



*Egész pályafutását az FC Barcelona színeiben szeretné végigjátszani Lionel Messi, a katalánok aranylabdás futballistája.*

_*"Az ember persze nem tudja, mit hoz a jövő, de ha rajtam múlik, karrierem hátralévő részét itt töltöm"*_ - mondta interjújában az argentin támadó.
Messi ismételten dicshimnuszokat zengett edzőjéről, Josep
Guardioláról, aki egyelőre még nem hosszabbította meg a szezon végén lejáró szerződését.

*"Minden tréningen optimális felkészítést kapunk, és elhiteti velünk, hogy minden mérkőzés egy döntő. Minden, amit csinál, azt bizonyítja, hogy ő a világ legjobb edzője" - fogalmazott a 24 éves játékos.*

*Messi eddig ötször lett spanyol bajnok az FC Barcelonával, háromszor nyert Bajnokok Ligáját és kétszer klubvilágbajnokságot. *
*Ezen kívül egyszer Király Kupa-, ötször spanyol Szuperkupa-, kétszer pedig európai Szuperkupa-győzelmet ünnepelhetett a csapattal.*


*FA Kupa - Összeesett egy játékos, félbeszakadt a Tottenham-Bolton meccs* 


*A szünet előtt nem sokkal összeesett az egyik vendégjátékos a szombati Tottenham Hotspur-Bolton Wanderers negyeddöntőben az angol labdarúgó FA Kupában, ezért a meccset félbeszakították, majd elhalasztották.*

Az egykori Zairében született, volt angol U21-es válogatott *Fabrice Muamba* a 41. percben, a kezdőkör közelében rogyott a földre úgy, hogy senki nem volt a közelében. A bíró azonnal megállította a játékot, a 23 éves Muambát pedig percekig ápolták a pályán, megpróbálták újraéleszteni, majd hordágyon levitték. Howard Webb játékvezető minden játékost lehívott, majd nem sokkal később bejelentették, hogy a meccs nem folytatódik. Muambát azonnal kórházba szállították, szemtanúk szerint ekkor már lélegzett.

*Késő este a Sky Sport arról számolt be, hogy a játékos állapota már stabil.*

*A Bolton kapuját Bogdán Ádám védte, az állás pedig 1-1 volt, amikor az eset történt.*


*Mancini ismét feltette a kezét*


2012. 03. 18. 02.05 <RIGHT> 









*Az Európa Ligától való búcsú után Robert Mancini ismét magára vállalta a felelősséget.*


Meglepő, hogy bár odahaza nyert, ám a Sporting Lisszabon ellen sem tudott továbblépni az Európa Ligában a Manchester City. Elvégre a Sporting messze nem egy FC Porto vagy Benfica kaliberű portugál csapat.

Roberto Mancini, a City olasz edzője immáron másodszor állt elő azzal, hogy a tragédiával felérő kiesésért ő a felelős. Korábban a BL-től való búcsú okán szórt hamut a fejére, ezúttal pedig leszögezte: bizony, nem térképezte fel eléggé a Sporting játékerejét.


*- Ez alapvetően egy óriási edzői hiba, főleg az, hogy hazai pályán hagytuk őket 2-0-ra elhúzni - nyilatkozta Mancini. - *

*Játékosaim mindent megtettek a siker érdekében a visszavágón, nyertek is 3-2-re, de ez kevés volt, mivel nem hívtam fel a figyelmüket arra, hogy miképpen találhatják meg a portugálok sebezhető pontjait. Így más nem is lehetett a vége mint a dicstelen bukás.*
​

​​


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Március 20)

Hi!

Nagyon jo az oldal tetszenek a beirasok.Probalok majd hozza szolni ha tudok.


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Március 20)

Az angol focit szeretem nagyon


----------



## dobosipeti (2012 Március 20)

Este 20.45-től olasz szuperrangadó a kupában. 
FC. Juventus - A.C. Milan
Mindkét csapatba lesznek hiányzók, a Juventusban pihen Buffon és Marchisio, a Milan-nál hiányzik Boateng és Ibrahimovic.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 21)

dobosipeti írta:


> Este 20.45-től olasz szuperrangadó a kupában.
> FC. Juventus - A.C. Milan
> Mindkét csapatba lesznek hiányzók, a Juventusban pihen Buffon és Marchisio, a Milan-nál hiányzik Boateng és Ibrahimovic.


 
*Coppa Italia: 2-2 es döntetlen született a Juventus - AC Milan meccsen* 

Miután igedenben a Juventus idegenben 2-1 re nyert a hazai mérközést előnyböl várhatta. Antonio Conte csapata hazai pályán 2-2es döntetlent ért el hosszabítás után az AC Milan csapata ellen, így kiharcolta a döntőbe jutást. 
Az elsö félidöben Alessander del Piero vezetést szerzett a hazaiak számára. A második félidő elején aztán jött is a válasz Dzsamel Meszbah a bal sarokba helyezte a labdát. Nagyjából a második félidö végéig fej - fej mellett haladtak a csapatok. Egy Juve helyzet után, a Muntari véd és elöre íveli Maxi Lopeznek a labdát, aki becspja Bonuccit és Chiellinit és 15m röl a bal felsöbe bonbáz. Miután a rendes játékidő lefújásáig már nem született gól, következett a hosszabítás. A hosszabbításban a Juventusnak jobban kijött a lépés és a 96 percben Mirko Vucsinic megszerzte a Juve második gólját. Mivel a Milannak válasza erre a gólra nem volt, így a Juventus került 4-3mas összesítéssel a Copa Italia döntöjébe.
Hogy ki lesz a zebrák ellenfele az ma este kiderül, ugyanis a másik mérközést 20.40 töl játszák Nápolyban, ahol a Napoli a Sienat fogadja. Az első mérkőzésen a Siena nyert 2-1re.


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Április 5)

A ciprusi csapathoz mit szoltok?Igaz kikaptak a Realtol de azert hova eljutottak nem?Vajon egy Magyar csapatnak mikor sikerul ez a bravur?;-)


----------



## GadMar (2012 Április 20)

Szisztok!

Tudnátok segíteni mezszámot választani egy 6,5 éves kisfiúnak? Az elmúlt félévben ahányszor megkérdezte az edző, annyiszor mást mondott. Számmisztika?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 22)

*Tévez örökké Agüeróval játszana párban *









*

Egymásra talált két argentin támadó a Manchester City-ben.*

A megtért manchesteri rosszfiú, Carlos Tévez igencsak elégedett a mostani formájával, és úgy véli, az lenne az igazi, ha mindörökké együtt játszhatna éket honfitársával, Sergio Agüerőval.

- Régóta ismerjük egymást, hiszen az argentin nemzeti csapatban is gyakorta együtt szerepeltünk, és remélem, ez így marad a jövőben is - így Tévez. - Sergio akkor is tudja, hol és merre helyezkedem, amikor éppen feléje repül egy labda, és még le sem kezelte azt. Valósággal egy harmadik szeme van a hátán.

Tévez ideálisnak nevezte a mostani erőnlétét, és arra kéri Roberto Mancini edzőt, hogy ha lehet, a jövőben ő legyen az ék Agüero társaságában.

- Mindenki arról papol, hogy a Manchester United máris angol bajnoknak tekinthető, de mi ketten Agüeróval, azaz az argentin Dream Team tagjai bebizonyítjuk, hogy korán örül Alex Ferguson legénysége, mert ameddig matematikai esélyünk van rá, addig harcolunk a bajnoki aranyéremért!



*Kikapott és kiesett a ZTE*








*

Kiesett a labdarúgó élvonalból a nyeretlenül sereghajtó Zalaegerszeg, mivel az OTP Bank Liga 25. fordulójának szombati játéknapján hazai környezetben 2-0-ra kikapott a címvédő Videotontól.*


A zalai gárda 1994 óta megszakítás nélkül szerepelt az első osztályban, a 2001/02-es szezonban bajnoki címet nyert, s a Bajnokok Ligája következő kiírásában, a selejtezőben, emlékezetes meccsen 1-0-ra verte a Manchester Unitedet az akkori Népstadionban.

A ZTE a mostani idényben 25 forduló alatt egyszer sem nyert, nyolc döntetlen mellett 17 vereség a mérlege. A zalaiaknak öt fordulóval a zárás előtt 15 pont a lemaradásuk a még bennmaradást érő 14. helyen álló Pápával szemben, ám azonos pontszám esetén is búcsúznak az első osztálytól. Ilyen esetben ugyanis a több győzelem rangsorol, s ebben a mutatóban már nem hozhatják be a Pápát.


*OTP Bank Liga, 25. forduló:*

*ZTE FC-**Videoton FC 0-2** (0-1)



**Primera División - a Sevilla és a Levante döntetlent játszott 


A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 34. fordulójának szombat késő esti mérkőzésén döntetlent játszott a 
Sevilla és a Levante.


Sevilla-Levante 1-1
-----------------------


korábban:

FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 1-2 (0-1)
---------------------------------------
Real Mallorca-Real Zaragoza 1-0 (1-0)
-------------------------------------
Sporting Gijón-Rayo Vallecano 2-1 (1-0)
---------------------------------------

vasárnap:
---------
Granada-Getafe 12 ó
Real Sociedad-Villarreal 12
Racing Santander-Athletic Bilbao 16
Atlético Madrid-Espanyol 18
Valencia-Real Betis 21:30

hétfő:
------
Osasuna-Málaga 21 ó



Serie A - Győzött a Napoli és a Catania 



Az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 34. fordulójának szombati játéknapján a Napoli 2-0-ra győzte le a Novarát, a Catania pedig az Atalantát, ugyancsak 2-0-ra. 


Serie A, 34. forduló:

Napoli-Novara 2-0 (2-0)
---------------------------
Catania-Atalanta 2-0 (1-0)
--------------------------


korábban:

Chievo-Udinese 0-0
------------------
Parma-Cagliari 3-0 (1-0)
------------------------


vasárnap:

 Fiorentina-Internazionale 12:30 ó
AC Milan-Bologna 15
Cesena-Palermo 15
Genoa-Siena 15
Lazio-Lecce 15
Juventus-AS Roma 20:45





**EURO-2012 - Varsóba érkezett a Henri Delaunay Kupa
**







Varsóba érkezett a Henri Delaunay Kupa, amelyet a nyári lengyel-ukrán rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság győztese július 1-én vesz át Kijevben.


A kupát Martin Kallen, az európai szövetség (UEFA) Eb-ért felelős igazgatója mutatta be a lengyel fővárosban, hangsúlyozva, hogy rendkívüli eseménysorozat várja a szervező országok lakóit, mert a napokban élőben is megtekinthetik, sőt fényképezkedhetnek is a serleggel.
 
A trófeát Lengyelország és Ukrajna hét-hét városában mutatják be az Üdvözöld a Kupát nevű rendezvény keretében, melynek díszvendége Christian Karembeu korábbi francia válogatott játékos lesz. A serleget a négy lengyel Eb-helyszínen, valamint Lódzban, Krakkóban és Katowicében tekinthetik meg a szurkolók, majd május 11-től már az ukrán városokat fogja járni. 
 
A Henri Delaunay Kupa névadója a francia szövetség főtitkára volt, ő javasolta az Eb-k megszervezését. Ötletét már 1927-ben megfogalmazta, de végleges döntés az Eb kiírásáról csak 1957-ben, az UEFA kongresszusán született, ezt azonban az 1955-ben elhunyt Delaunay már nem érte meg.
** 
A kontinensviadal június 8-án kezdődik Varsóban.

*

​


----------



## zharmat (2012 Április 22)

Tegnap eldőlt a spanyol bajnoki cím sorsa...


----------



## GadMar (2012 Április 23)

GadMar írta:


> Szisztok!
> 
> Tudnátok segíteni mezszámot választani egy 6,5 éves kisfiúnak? Az elmúlt félévben ahányszor megkérdezte az edző, annyiszor mást mondott. Számmisztika?



Számmisztikával és az edző segítségével meg lett a mezszám: 7


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 30)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*







*

Öt pontra növelte előnyét a listavezető és a mezőnyben egyedüliként veretlen Debrecen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 26. fordulójában, mivel kétgólos győzelmet aratott Diósgyőrben, míg elsőszámú üldözője, a Győr kikapott Kecskeméten.*

A címvédő és jelenleg harmadik Videoton kihasználta a győriek botlását, s két pontra csökkentette hátrányát velük szemben, ugyanis legyőzte a vendég Ferencvárost.

A bennmaradásért folytatott harcban a 15., kieső helyen álló Vasas 2-0-ra kikapott Újpesten, de nem nőtt hárompontos hátránya a 14. Pápával szemben, mivel utóbbit első sikerét megszerezve legyőzte a sereghajtó és már biztos búcsúzó Zalaegerszeg.


* OTP Bank Liga, 26. fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei:*
*Videoton FC**-Ferencváros **2-0*
*Kecskeméti TE**-Győri ETO FC** 2-0*
* 
szombaton játszották:*
*Újpest FC**-Vasas **2-0*
*Diósgyőri VTK - **DVSC-TEVA 0-2*
*Kaposvári Rákóczi **- PMFC-Matias **1-0*
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-**ZTE FC 0-1*
*FGSZ Siófok-**Haladás Sopron Bank 0-2*
* 
pénteken játszották:*
*MVM Paks-Budapest Honvéd 2-1*

* A tabella:*
*
1. DVSC-TEVA 26 18 8 - 53-17 62 pont*
* 2. Győri ETO 26 18 3 5 49-27 57*
* 3. Videoton FC 26 17 3 6 50-18 54*
* 4. Budapest Honvéd 26 12 6 8 43-32 42*
* 5. Kecskeméti TE 26 12 5 9 46-35 41*
* 6. MVM Paks 26 10 8 8 40-42 38*
* 7. Diósgyőri VTK 26 10 4 12 34-37 34*
* 8. PMFC-Matias 26 8 10 8 32-37 34*
* 9. Ferencváros 26 9 6 11 28-28 33*
*10. Haladás Sopron Bank 26 7 10 9 31-33 31*
*11. FGSZ Siófok 26 7 9 10 27-38 30*
*12. Újpest FC 26 8 5 13 32-42 29*
*13. Kaposvári Rákóczi 26 5 12 9 30-40 27*
*14. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 26 6 6 14 23-36 24*
*15. Vasas 26 4 9 13 25-45 21*
*16. ZTE FC 26 1 8 17 22-58 11 - kiesett*
*
*
A 27. forduló programja:
május 4., péntek:
PMFC-Matias - Diósgyőri VTK 18 ó

május 5., szombat:
Kecskeméti TE-Videoton FC 15 ó
Haladás Sopron Bank-MVM Paks 17 ó
Vasas-Híd - FGSZ Siófok 17 ó
ZTE FC-Újpest FC 17 ó
Ferencváros-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 17:30 ó

május 6., vasárnap:
Budapest Honvéd-Kaposvári Rákóczi 16 ó
Győri ETO FC - DVSC-TEVA 18 ó​


----------



## zharmat (2012 Május 9)

Puyol nélkül nincs esélye a spanyoloknak...


----------



## mrt123 (2012 Május 10)

Puyollal sincs  Hollandia és Németország erősebb, eljárt felettük az idő


----------



## rna (2012 Május 24)

A Hollandok szerintem nem, de a Németek tényleg jók


----------



## rna (2012 Május 25)

Este Spanyol kupadöntő,


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Hajrá FERENCVÁROS


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Június 22)

Uj hir!

Ugy tunik Lisztes Krisztian Eszak Amerikaba azon belul is ide Torontoba igazol es itt fejezi be a palyafutasat.
Irta Nso.hu


----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 22)

Hajrá BVSC! (utánpótlás)


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]EURO-2012 - Santos szerint Németország és Spanyolország a favorit[/h]A görög futballválogatott szövetségi kapitánya szerint a német és a spanyol csapatnak van a legnagyobb esélye rá, hogy megnyerje a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságot.
Fernando Santos az után beszélt erről, hogy együttesét péntek este 4-2-re legyőzve a német gárda bejutott a legjobb négy közé, a hellének ugyanakkor elbúcsúztak a kontinensviadaltól.
"Ez a két válogatott a favorit, de ezt mondtam már a meccs előtt is. Németország különösen erős, és képes az Európa-bajnoki cím megszerzésére is, mert egészen kiváló játékosai vannak" - jelentette ki a portugál szakember.
Santos önkritikusan elismerte, hogy az ő csapata alárendelt szerepet játszott a negyeddöntős összecsapáson: "Alig volt nálunk a labda, és gólszerzési lehetőségünk is alig akadt. Szinte egyfolytában védekeztünk, de nem bírtuk ki a nyomást, megérdemelten nyertek a németek. A mi csapatunknak is kijár azonban az elismerés."
Érthető elégedettséggel nyilatkozott a Nationalelf szakvezetője, 
*
Joachim Löw:*
"Az elején majd' szétvetett a düh, annyi ziccert elpuskáztunk, de aztán rendbe jöttek a dolgok. Büszke vagyok a játékosaimra, és bár a négy gólunk mellett eltékozoltunk számos további lehetőséget, nem kérdés, hogy rászolgáltunk a győzelemre. A görögök egyetlen támadást vezettek, mégis két gólt szereztek" - mondta a német szövetségi kapitány, utóbbi megjegyzésével arra célozva, hogy a második hellén találat 1-4-nél, tizenegyesből született.


[h=2]EURO-2012 - Buffon: nagyképűség lenne végső sikerről beszélni[/h]


Gianluigi Buffon, a negyeddöntős olasz labdarúgó-válogatott kapusa szerint amíg Németország és Spanyolország versenyben van a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon, addig nagyképűség lenne végső sikerről beszélni.
A 2006-ban világbajnok kapus úgy véli, eddig ez a két csapat emelkedik ki a mezőnyből a kontinenstornán. A németek a legjobb nyolc között a görögöket legyőzve már elődöntősök, míg a címvédő spanyolok, akikkel az olaszok 1-1-es döntetlent játszottak a csoportban, szombaton a franciákkal találkoznak a negyeddöntőben.

Buffon beszélt a Squadra Azzurra soron következő vasárnapi, angolok elleni mérkőzéséről:

*"A mi esélyünk 50 százalék a továbbjutásra, ahogy az angoloké is. Úgy gondolom, egyéni villanások dönthetik el a mi mérkőzésünket."*




[h=2]EURO-2012 - A góllövőlista[/h]

*A lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság góllövőlistájának állása a pénteki német-görög negyeddöntő után:*
*

3 gólos:*
Dzagojev (orosz), Gomez (német), Mandzukic (horvát), Ronaldo (portugál)
*
2 gólos:*
Bendtner (dán), Fabregas (spanyol), Ibrahimovic (svéd), Jiracek (cseh), Krohn-Dehli (dán), Pilar (cseh), Sevcsenko (ukrán), Szalpingidisz (görög), Torres (spanyol)
*
1 gólos:*
Balotelli (olasz), Bender (német), Blaszczykowski (lengyel), Cabaye (francia), Carroll (angol), Cassano (olasz), David Silva (spanyol), Di Natale (olasz), Gekasz (görög), Helder Postiga (portugál), Jelavic (horvát), Karagunisz (görög), Khedira (német), Klose (német), Lahm (német), Larsson (svéd), Lescott (angol), Lewandowski (lengyel), Mellberg (svéd), Menez (francia), Nasri (francia), Navas (spanyol), Pavljucsenko (orosz), Pepe (portugál), Pirlo (olasz), Reus (német), Podolski (német), Rooney (angol), Sirokov (orosz), St. Ledger (ír), Szamarasz (görög), Van der Vaart (holland), Van Persie (holland), Varela (portugál), Walcott (angol), Welbeck (angol)

*öngól:*
Johnson (angol, a svédek ellen)​


----------



## Morodell (2012 Június 23)

Nagyon erős ez a német csapat... komoly esélyesek.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 27)

[h=2]EURO-2012 - Platini szerint nem kell technikai segítség a bíróknak[/h]
*Kassai Viktor játékvezető Európa-bajnokságon elkövetett hibája sem befolyásolta Michel Platininek, a Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) francia elnökének a véleményét: továbbra is ellenzi a technikai segítség bevezetését.*

Kassai múlt kedden nem adta meg az ukrán válogatott angolok elleni gólját. A D csoport utolsó mérkőzésének 62. percében Marko Devics lövése után a labda túljutott a gólvonalon mielőtt John Terry visszarúgta a mezőnybe, Vad II István gólbíró azonban ezt nem jelezte Kassai Viktornak, aki továbbengedte a játékot.
Michel Platini véleménye szerint ennek ellenére nagy hiba volna bevezetni a játékvezető munkáját segítő elektronikus technológiát.

_*"Az a támadás, amelyből az ukránok gólt szereztek, lesállásból indult, tehát a bírónak még a kapura lövés előtt meg kellett volna szakítania a játékot" *_- mondta az UEFA elnöke 


[h=2]EURO-2012 - Morten Olsen szerint Németország nyeri az Eb-t[/h]


*Morten Olsen, a dán válogatott szövetségi kapitánya szerint Németország a spanyolokkal játssza majd a döntőt, és győzni fog a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.*

_*"Szerintem Németország diadalmaskodik. A spanyolok rendkívül magabiztosan tartják a labdát, ám a németek könnyebben kerülnek helyzetbe. Az ő játékuk sokkal gyorsabb"*_ - nyilatkozta a szakvezető.
Olsen hozzátette: mindkét csapatnak kiváló támadói vannak, ugyanakkor eddig a védelmük is remekül szerepelt az Eb-n.
Olsen együttese 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a németektől a csoportkörben, s bár a hollandokat legyőzte, a portugáloktól szintén kikapott, így nem jutott be a negyeddöntőbe.



[h=2]EURO-2012 - Több évre szóló eltiltást kaphat Samir Nasri[/h]
*Akár kétéves eltiltással is sújthatja a Francia Labdarúgó Szövetség (FFF) Samir Nasrit, a válogatott középpályását, aki a spanyolok ellen elveszített szombati Európa-bajnoki negyeddöntő után sértegetett egy újságírót.*

A L'Équipe című sportnapilap információi szerint az FFF végrehajtó bizottsága jövő kedden tárgyal az ügyről, és nem kizárt, hogy büntetése miatt Nasri nem játszhat a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokságon.

A 25. születésnapját kedden ünnepelt futballista a 2-0-ra elveszített negyeddöntő után káromkodva szidott egy újságírót. A lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Eb-n állítólag Jérémy Ménez, Yann M'Vila és Hatem Ben Arfa is vétett a szövetség szabályzata ellen, az ő esetleges büntetésükről szintén jövő kedden tárgyalnak.

_*A 2010-es vb után Nicolas Anelkát 18 válogatott mérkőzéstől tiltotta el az FFF, mert sértegette Raymond Domenech akkori szövetségi kapitányt.



*_[h=2]EURO-2012 - Pirlo szerint tartanak a németek az olaszoktól[/h]

*Andrea Pirlo, az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott középpályása szerint a német csapat tart az olasztól, ugyanis világ- vagy Európa-bajnokságon soha nem nyert ellene.*

*"Biztos vagyok abban, hogy félnek tőlünk, elég, ha csak a múltbéli vereségeikre gondolnak"* - mondta a 33 éves játékos arra utalva, hogy Németország soha nem győzte le Olaszországot Eb-n vagy vb-n. A két csapat csütörtökön csap össze az elődöntőben a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságon.

_*"A pályafutásom végéhez közeledve számomra különösen fontos lesz ez az összecsapás, mivel talán ez az utolsó lehetőségem ilyen meccsen szerepelni"*_ - tette hozzá Andrea Pirlo.

A játékos úgy vélekedett, hogy az olasz válogatott középpályás sora legalább olyan jó, mint a világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyoloké, és ez komoly gondot fog okozni a németeknek. _*Hozzátette: a német Mesut Özil "kikapcsolása" kulcskérdés.*_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

*EURO-2012 - Büntetőkkel döntőben a címvédő spanyolok*


*Elsőként a címvédő spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott jutott be a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság fináléjába: a világbajnok együttes a szerdai elődöntőben büntetőkkel nyert a portugál csapat ellen.*

A spanyol a harmadik csapat a futball történelmében, amely címvédőként Eb-döntőt játszhat, 1964-ben a Szovjetunió, 1976-ban pedig az NSZK csapata hajtotta végre ezt a bravúrt, igaz, a fináléban mindkét gárda elbukott. A vasárnapi kijevi döntőben a spanyolok a csütörtöki német-olasz párharc győztesével találkoznak.


*Elődöntő:*
*Spanyolország-Portugália 0-0 (0-0, 0-0, 0-0) - 11-esekkel: 4-2*
*--------------------------------------------*
*Donyeck, 48 ezer néző, v.: Cuneyt Cakir (török)*
*sárga lap: Ramos (40.), Busquets (60.), Arbeloa (83.), Xabi Alonso (113.), illetve Coentrao (45.), Pepe (61.), Pereira (64.), Bruno Alves (86.), Veloso (90+3.)*
*

Spanyolország:*
*--------------*
*Casillas - Arbeloa, Ramos, Piqué, Alba - Busquets, Xabi Alonso - Xavi (Pedro, 87.), Iniesta, Silva (Navas, 60.) - Negredo (Fabregás, 54.)*
*
Portugália:*
*-----------*
*Rui Patricio - Joao Pereira, Bruno Alves, Pepe, Coentrao - Meireles (Varela, 113.), Veloso (Custódio, 105.), Moutinho - Nani, Almeida (Oliveria, 81.), Ronaldo*
*

11-esek:*
*--------*
*Xabi Alonso** lövését Rui Patricio kitornázta a bal alsó sarokból.*
*Moutinho** a jobb alsót vette célba, Casillas hárított.*
*Iniesta** a kapu közepébe gurított **(1-0).*
*Pepe **higgadtan lőtte ki a jobb alsót **(1-1).*
*Piqué **magabiztosan lőtt a kapu jobb oldalába **(2-1).*
*Nani **a jobb felsőbe helyezett** (2-2).*
*Ramos** pimaszul alárúgott a labdának, amely a kapu közepében landolt **(3-2).*
*Bruno** Alves a felső lécre lőtt.*

Fabregás lövése a jobb oldali kapufáról a hálóban landolt (4-2).
Vicente del Bosque, a spanyolok szövetségi kapitány ezúttal is húzott egy meglepőt, ugyanis a kezdőcsapatba jelölte a tornán eddig mindössze öt percet játszó Negredót.
A spanyolok szokásukhoz híven többet birtokolták a labdát, ám egyáltalán nem voltak hatékonyak, a portugálok agresszív letámadásukkal többször is zavarba hozták őket. Az első félidőben egy-egy lehetőséget lehetett feljegyezni, Arbeloa, illetve Ronaldo révén.

A játék képe a fordulást követően sem változott, igaz, Ronaldo az utolsó percben ziccert rontott, így jöhetett a hosszabbítás. A ráadásban fölénybe kerültek a spanyolok, a 104. percben Iniesta a mérkőzés legnagyobb helyzetét hagyta ki, majd Navas és Pedro előtt is adódott egy-egy nagy lehetőség, de ezek is kimaradtak, így a továbbjutás büntetőkkel dőlt el. 
*
A 11-eseket a spanyolok bírták jobb idegekkel, ezzel bejutottak a fináléba.


**EURO-2012 - Az olasz-angol lehet minden idők legnézettebb Eb-negyeddöntője*

*Még nem végleges adatok alapján a vasárnapi olasz-angol mérkőzés volt minden idők legnézettebb Európa-bajnoki negyeddöntője.*

Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) beszámolója szerint eddig húsz közvetítő cégtől kapta meg a nézettségi adatokat, amelyek alapján már biztos, hogy *több mint 100 millióan* követték figyelemmel a gól nélküli döntetlen után büntetőpárbajban az olaszok sikerével végződött összecsapást.

*A rekordot a 2004-es portugál-angol negyeddöntős meccs tartja 228,2 millió nézővel, ám az UEFA még több mint 100 közvetítő cégtől várja a számadatokat.*

*Nagy-Britanniában 20,3 millióan, Olaszországban pedig 21,8 millióan nézték a mérkőzést.
*


*EURO-2012 - A góllövőlista*


*A lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság góllövőlistájának állása a szerdai spanyol-portugál elődöntője után.*


*3 gólos:*
*-------*
*Dzagojev (orosz), Gomez (német), Mandzukic (horvát), Ronaldo (portugál)*
*2 gólos:*
*--------*
*Bendtner (dán), Fabregas (spanyol), Ibrahimovic (svéd), Jiracek (cseh), Krohn-Dehli (dán), Pilar (cseh), Sevcsenko (ukrán), Szalpingidisz (görög), Torres (spanyol), Xabi Alonso (spanyol)*
*1 gólos:*
*--------*
*Balotelli (olasz), Bender (német), Blaszczykowski (lengyel), Cabaye (francia), Carroll (angol), Cassano (olasz), David Silva (spanyol), Di Natale (olasz), Gekasz (görög), Helder Postiga (portugál), Jelavic (horvát), Karagunisz (görög), Khedira (német), Klose (német), Lahm (német), Larsson (svéd), Lescott (angol), Lewandowski (lengyel), Mellberg (svéd), Menez (francia), Nasri (francia), Navas (spanyol), Pavljucsenko (orosz), Pepe (portugál), Pirlo (olasz), Reus (német), Podolski (német), Rooney (angol), Sirokov (orosz), St. Ledger (ír), Szamarasz (görög), Van der Vaart (holland), Van Persie (holland), Varela (portugál), Walcott (angol), Welbeck (angol)*
*öngól:*
*------*
*Johnson (angol, a svédek ellen)
*


[h=1]Özil: Biztos vagyok a sikerünkben[/h]

*A német válogatott karmestere magabiztosan várja a holnapi elődöntőt.
Németország válogatottja sorozatban 15 tétmeccset nyert meg zsinórban mellyel világrekordot állított fel és közben bejutott a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság döntőjébe. Az ellenfelük az az olasz válogatott lesz, amely a szakértők szerint gyengébb játékerőt képvisel.
Mesut Özil a német válogatott karmestere a sajtóban nyilatkozott az elődöntővel kapcsolatban és magabiztosságáról tett tanúbizonyságot, hiszen elárulta, hogy szerinte biztosan bejutnak a döntőbe és azt is megnyerik, mert azért jöttek, hogy megnyerjék a kontinenstornát. A Real Madrid játékosa egy esetleges EB győzelem esetén a legjobb játékosa is lehet a tornának, amivel akár az Aranylabdát is bezsebelhetné.
*​


----------



## Noci87 (2012 Június 29)

TH6777 írta:


> *Özil: Biztos vagyok a sikerünkben*
> ​


​Én is biztos voltam.  Most el vagyok keseredve. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 29)

*Prandelli: Rendkívüli teljesítményt nyújtottunk!*​

<right> 

</right>
*Tegnap este Olaszország bejutott az Európa-bajnokság döntőjébe.**
A lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokság második elődöntőjén az olaszok és a németek csaptak össze és Balotelli duplájára csak az utolsó percben tudott válaszolni Özil így 2-1-re a nyertek az olaszok és bejutottak a vasárnapi fináléba ahol a címvédő spanyolokkal csapnak össze.
Olaszország válogatottja 2000 után került be újra a kontinenstorna döntőjébe és a mérkőzés utáni sajtótájékoztatón a szövetségi kapitány CesarePrandelli azt nyilatkozta, hogy szenzációs teljesítményt nyújtottak és hogy akár több góllal is nyerhettek volna. Kiemelte Riccardo Montolivo, Cassano és a két gólt szerző Balotelli teljesítményét. 

A döntőről annyit mondott elöljáróban a mester hogy összességében Spanyolország a favorit, de nem szabad leírni őket sem és tisztelettel kell beszélni az olasz válogatottról.



DÖNTŐ













Spanyolország–Olaszország

2012-07-01 20:45
Olimpiai Stadion, Kijev


**Löw: Csalódottak vagyunk!


2012. 06. 29. 09.34 <right> 

</right>
A legfőbb esélyesnek tartott német válogatott tegnap este Olaszország ellen búcsúzott a kontinenstornától.


Az Európa-bajnokság legkiegyensúlyozottabb teljesítményét nyújtva jutott a legjobb négy közé a német válogatott így nem csoda hogy nem csak az olaszok elleni párharc esélyesének, hanem az egész torna legnagyobb favoritjának tartották őket. Ennek ellenére tegnap este búcsúzni kényszerültek a tornától ráadásul a 2-1 még nem is tükrözi a tegnapi különbséget a két mutatott teljesítmény között.
Joachim Löw a német válogatott szövetségi kapitánya a mérkőzés értékelte a találkozót és elmondta, hogy nagyon csalódottak, hiszen a mérkőzés elején ők irányították a meccset, de visszavettek és a hibáiknak köszönhetően két elkerülhető gólt kaptak. 

A második félidőben már megmutatta a csapat, hogy tud küzdeni, de sajnos ez gólokban nem mutatkozott meg és végül elárulta a tréner, hogy többen megkönnyezték a kudarcot, ami hát valljuk be nem is csoda, hiszen egy nagyon fiatal csapatról van szó.
*
*


Euro 2012: Balotelli: A postás sem ünnepel


Mint közismert Mario Balotelli az olasz válogatott és a Manchester City balhés csatára többször kijelentette, hogy szándékosan nem örül a góljainak és csak akkor lehet majd kitörő örömöt látni rajta ha BL-t vagy VB-t nyernek a találatával. A legújabb indoka hogy nem örül az, hogy a munkája hogy gólt szerezzen és példának felhozta a postásokat miszerint a postás sem örül annak, ha kézbesít egy levelet. A tegnap EB elődöntőn kétszer is betalált és az elsőnek igencsak kitörő lelkesedéssel örült szóval lehet, hogy fontosabb volt az a „levél” mint az eddigi bármelyik.


Euro 2012: Lahm szerint több van bennük


A német válogatott csapatkapitánya szerint tegnap végzetes hibákat követtek el és bebizonyosodott, hogy az olaszok ellen, ha hátrányba kerül, valaki az szinte megpecsételi saját sorsát. A Bayern München védője szerint sokkal több van a Németország labdarúgó-válogatottjában, mint amit tegnap mutatott, de ha gyengén teljesítenek, akkor vereség lesz a vége.



Jordi Alba a Barcelonában folytatja


<right>

</right>









A spanyol válogatott balhátvédet 14 millió euróért vásárolta meg az FC Barcelona. Jordi Alba egyébként a katalánok akadémiáján sajátította el a futball alapjait, de korához képest alacsony volt, így eltanácsolták az egyesülettől, és Valenciában folytatta pályafutását.


A Valencia 15 millió euró körüli összeget szeretett volna kapni a hátvédért, így a Barcelona első, 12 millió euróról szóló ajánlatát még nem fogadta el, de végül a 14 millió euró már megfelelő ajánlatnak bizonyult.


A 23 éves futballistára nagy szüksége van a katalán klubnak, hiszen Maxwell a Paris Saint-Germain labdarúgócsapatához szerződött, Eric Abidalra pedig műtétje miatt nem számíthat az újdonsült edző, Tito Vilanova. A szezon közben kényszermegoldásként Adriano került a balhátvéd posztra, de több alkalommal is sérülés miatt nem játszhatott, így a vezetőedzőnek sokszor más megoldást kellett keresnie.


Jordi Alba jelenleg az Európa-bajnokság döntőjébe bejutó spanyol válogatott tagjaként szerepel a kontinensviadalon, így az igazoláskor szokásos orvosi vizsgálatokra, csak a torna befejeztével kerül majd sor.


Hosszú tárgyalás végére került pont ezzel a megállapodással, hiszen a katalán óriás régóta meg akarta szerezni a játékost, és már a 2012-es év elején érdeklődött iránta. A Barcelona futballistájaként tartják számon, de Jordi Alba Valenciában jutott annyi játéklehetőséghez, amennyi szükséges volt a fejlődéséhez.


Szerződése alapján még egy évig szerepelt volna „denevéreknél”, de a katlaánok remek ajánlatát nem tudta visszautasítani a klub vezetősége. Tito Vilanova és a Barcelona igazgatósága hosszú távra tervez a játékossal, hiszen ötéves szerződést készítettek elő a hátvédnek.


A megállapodásról édesapja értesítette telefonon a játékost, miután a válogatott repülője leszállt Kijevben. ”Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy hazatérhetek, jó ideje erre vártam” – mondta Jordi Alba, miután megtudta a hírt. Nem csak az Európa-bajnoki döntőnek örülhet tehát a futballista, de ha minden rendben megy, akkor igazán nagy céljait is megvalósíthatja a régi-új klubjánál.


Jordi Alba egyébként az új edző, Tito Vilanova és az FC Barcelona első idei igazolása.


A **sportfogadás piacain fellelhető szorzók** alapján a Barcának jó esélye van megnyerni a Bajnokok Ligáját és a bajnokságot is. 




*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 30)

*EURO-2012 - Portugál bíró dirigálja a döntőt*


*A portugál **Pedro Proenca** vezeti a vasárnapi, spanyol-olasz döntőt az ukrán-lengyel közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságon.*

A kontinentális szövetség pénteken tette közé a kijevi fináléra vonatkozó bíróküldést.
A 41 éves Proenca és csapata eddig a spanyol-ír és a svéd-francia csoportmeccset, valamint az olasz-angol negyeddöntőt dirigálta az Eb-n.
*Portugál játékvezető első alkalommal fújja majd a sípot Európa-bajnoki döntőben.*


*Az eddigi Eb-döntők játékvezetői:*

*1960: Arthur Ellis (angol)*
*1964: Arthur Holland (angol)*
*1968: Gottfried Dienst (svájci), megismételt mérkőzés: José Maria Ortiz de Mendibil (spanyol)*
*1972: Ferdinand Marschall (osztrák)*
*1976: Sergio Gonella (olasz)*
*1980: Nicolae Rainea (román)*
*1984: Vojtech Christov (szlovák)*
*1988: Michel Vautrot (francia)*
*1992: Bruno Galler (svájci)*
*1996: Pierluigi Pairetto (olasz)*
*2000: Anders Frisk (svéd)*
*2004: Markus Merk (német)*
*2008: Roberto Rosetti (olasz)*
*2012: Pedro Proenca (portugál)


**EURO-2012 - Fejenként százezer euróval vigasztalódhatnak a németek*


*Fejenként százezer euróval gazdagodnak az ukrán-lengyel közös rendezésű labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság elődöntőjében búcsúzott német válogatott tagjai.*

A helyi szövetség (DFB) a végső győzelem esetén a keret mind a 23 tagjának rekordot jelentő 300 ezret fizetett volna.

A DFB könnyedén ki tudja utalni a 2,3 milliós prémiumot, ugyanis az európai szövetségtől 16 millió eurót kap az Eb-szereplésért.

*"Kis profittal zárjuk a tornát, ezt megosztjuk majd a Bundesligával" *- közölte pénteken Wolfgang Niersbach, a DFB elnöke.
*
A németek a csütörtöki elődöntőben az olaszoktól kaptak ki 2-1-re.


**
Löw és a többiek...*






<right> 

</right>
*Löw, az olaszok elleni fiaskó után önkritikát gyakorolt.
**Elismerte, hogy hibázott a csapat összeállítását illetően, valamint azt is elismerte, hogy ezúttal a cseréi sem lendítettek a csapat szekerén. *
*
Véleményünk szerint, nem ez volt a szakvezető legfőbb melléfogása. Szerintünk baki volt a javából, hogy nem figyelt fel idejében csapata túlzott magabiztosságára. Mondjuk ezt még akkor is, ha a nationalelf régen volt ennyire együtt és tényleg jól és eredményesen futballoztak Gomezék. Fiatal csapatuk meccsről meccsre megfelelt az előzetes elvárásoknak. Gondoljunk csak, magabiztos hibátlan csoportelsőségükre az un. halálcsoportból. Na, ez után zendítettek rá csak igazán… *
„Mi vagyunk a legjobbak” – hangoztatták Lahmék lépten-nyomon… Ekkor még nem tűnt fel sokaknak, hogy egyre súlyosabb a teher, amit viselniük kell Löw tanítványainak. Löw későn eszmélt. Az olaszok elleni meccs előtt – túl későn – kezdett csak a lélektannal foglalkozni. Akkor próbálta a terhet levenni játékosai lábáról, amikor Öziléket már a súlyok rendesen agyonnyomták. A mérkőzésen is érzékelhető volt, hogy a szakvezető sem képes megérteni mi is történik a pályán. Hiszen ők már a Eb-győzelembe is biztosak voltak, láthatóan nem voltak képesek mit kezdeni a kialakult helyzettel. Ez hiba volt a javából, megbocsáthatatlan hiba. Sőt több is volt annál…
*Az olaszok, – nagy taktikusok lévén- meg éltek a számukra felkínált lehetőséggel. * 
Prandelliék érdemeiből nem vont le semmit a németek több mint hibája. 
Ők csak kiénekelték azt a bizonyos sajtot a holló csőréből… 
_*Valljuk be, jól csinálták…*_
*


Vb-2014 - Costa do Sauípében sorsolnak*


*Costa do Sauípében sorsolják majd 2013 decemberében a brazíliai labdarúgó-világbajnokság csoportbeosztását.*
*A döntésről a 2014-es torna szervezőbizottsága és a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (FIFA) közösen számolt be pénteken.*

Costa do Sauípe az Atlanti-óceán partján fekszik, az egyik rendező város, Salvador de Bahía közelében.
Jérome Valcke, a FIFA főtitkára Brazíliavárosban, sajtótájékoztatón azt is bejelentette, hogy a vb-t megelőző, 2013-as Konföderációs Kupa csoportjainak sorsolására idén december 1-jén, Sao Paulóban kerül sor.

*A vb mérkőzéseinek Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Brazíliaváros, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Salvador, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Fortaleza, Manaus, Natal és Recife ad majd otthont. 

A torna főpróbáján, egy évvel korábban Brazíliavárosban, Rio de Janeiróban, Belo Horizontéban és Fortalezában zajlanak majd találkozók, de ha az infrastrukturális fejlesztésekkel gyorsan haladnak a helyiek, Recife és Salvador is bekapcsolódhat a rendezésbe.



**EURO-2012 - Az olaszok indulhatnak a Konföderációs Kupán*


*A jövő évi dél-amerikai Konföderációs Kupán a spanyol csapat mellett az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott is ott lesz, amely csütörtökön a németek legyőzésével bejutott a döntőbe a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon.*

A nyolccsapatos brazíliai torna mezőnyének az Eb fináléjának másik résztvevője, a címvédő spanyol csapat világbajnokként már eleve biztos tagja volt, az olaszok a döntőbe kerüléssel szerezték meg a másik európai helyet.



*Eto'ót adócsalással vádolják, magyarországi cég is érintett lehet*



*Tetemes összegű, 3,5 millió eurós - részben egy magyar cégen keresztül elkövetett - adócsalással gyanúsítják a spanyol hatóságok Samuel Eto'o kameruni labdarúgót, az FC Barcelona korábbi, az Anzsi Mahacskala jelenlegi játékosát, aki viszont állítja, hogy a korábbi ügynöke, José María Mesalles által elkövetett csalás áldozata.*

A pénzügyi visszaéléseket vizsgáló hatóság közölte: a játékos 3 464 122 euróval tartozik az adóhatóságnak a 2006 és 2009 közötti időszakból. A sajtó birtokába került dokumentumok szerint nemcsak az FC Barcelonától, hanem a Puma sportszergyártótól befolyt jövedelmeiről is szó van. Ha bíróságra kerül az ügy, és bűnösnek találják négyrendbeli adócsalásban, akár ötévi szabadságvesztéssel és 21 milliós pénzbírsággal sújthatják a csatárt, egyelőre azonban nem emeltek vádat ellene.

A nyomozás szerint a játékos két - egy spanyol és egy magyar - cégen keresztül próbálta elkerülni a magasabb adó befizetését. A spanyol Bulte Empresarial SL és a magyar Tradesport and Marketing Kft. egyaránt spanyolok - José María Mesalles, illetve Jesús Lastre - vezetésével működött. A két cég révén Eto'o jövedelmei után nem a bevett 45 százalékos, hanem a magyar cég esetében csupán 10-19 százalékos, a spanyol társaság esetében pedig csak 30-35 százalékos adót fizetett. A vizsgálat szerint a labdarúgó a spanyol céget személyes kiadásainak - hiteleinek, luxusautói fenntartásának - lefaragására is felhasználta.

Eto'o a nyomozással kapcsolatban kiadott közleményében rámutatott: tavaly november 15-én keresetet nyújtott be egykori ügynöke, ügyvédje, vagyonkezelője és bizalmasa ellen. Mesalles 2003-tól dolgozott a labdarúgónak. A játékos szerint Mesalles és társai becsapták őt. Emlékeztetett arra, hogy ügynöke volt az, aki jogi, gazdasági és pénzügyeit intézte.

A kameruni játékos közölte, kész teljes mértékben együttműködni a hatóságokkal és minden segítséget megad az üggyel kapcsolatban. 

_*Mint fogalmazott, ő csak áldozat, akinek nevét most bűnüggyel hozták kapcsolatba.*_



​


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 13)

Magyar válogatott mikor lesz kint EB vagy VB ? 26 év......


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 13)

Szeretném még megélni.


----------



## Morodell (2012 Július 15)

EB-re bővitik a létszámot 24-re, egy kicsivel több esély...


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

Ez nem lesz elég, 32re kéne...


----------



## valvehead (2012 Július 23)

A magyar válogatott egyre erősebb, egy kedvező sorsolás esetén simán bejuthatunk 24 résztvevős mezőnybe.


----------



## valvehead (2012 Július 23)

A BL selejtezőket szoktátok nézni? A DVSC-nek idén igencsak kedvező a sorsolása. Ha holnap legyőzik az albán Skenderbeu-t, a BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) - FK Vardar (makedón) párharc továbbjutójával mérkőznek a főtáblára kerülésért.


----------



## Kocurkovo (2012 Július 26)

valvehead írta:


> A BL selejtezőket szoktátok nézni? A DVSC-nek idén igencsak kedvező a sorsolása. Ha holnap legyőzik az albán Skenderbeu-t, a BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) - FK Vardar (makedón) párharc továbbjutójával mérkőznek a főtáblára kerülésért.



Továbbjutott a BATE.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

*London 2012 - Szoros sikerrel rajtolt az aranyesélyes Brazília*


*A végső győzelemre is esélyesnek tartott brazil válogatott 3-2-re verte az egyiptomi együttest a londoni olimpia férfi futballtornájának csütörtöki nyitónapján.*

*A hazaiak 1-1-es döntetlennel kezdték meg szereplésüket Szenegál ellen.*


*Eredmények:*
*Férfi labdarúgótorna, 1. forduló:*
*

C csoport:*
*Brazília**-Egyiptom **3-2** (3-0)*
*Fehéroroszország** - Új-Zéland **1-0** (1-0)*
*

A csoport:*
*
Nagy-Britannia - Szenegál **1-1 **(1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Uruguay**-Egyesült Arab Emírségek **2-1** (1-1)**korábban:*
*
B csoport:*
*
Gabon-Svájc **1-1** (1-1)*
*Mexikó-Koreai Köztársaság **0-0*
*

D csoport:*
*Japán**-Spanyolország **1-0** (1-0)*
*Honduras-Marokkó **2-2** (0-1)


**EL-selejtező - Gól nélküli döntetlennel ment tovább a Videoton*


A Videoton FC hazai környezetben gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a szlovák Slovan Bratislava ellen a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 2. fordulós párharcának csütörtöki visszavágóján, így idegenben szerzett góljának köszönhetően továbbjutott.
*

Európa Liga-selejtező, 2. forduló, visszavágó:*
*Videoton FC-Slovan Bratislava (szlovák)** 0-0*
*-------------------------------------------*
Székesfehérvár, 10 ezer néző, v.: Antony Gautier (francia)
sárga lap: Nikolics (40.), Kovács I. (75.), Walter Lee (86.), Bozovic (92.) illetve Milinkovic (47.), Peltier (69.), Bagoyoko (73.)

*Továbbjutott: a **Videoton,** 1-1-es összesítéssel, idegenben szerzett góllal.*
*
Videoton:*
---------
*Bozovic - Szolnoki, Caneira, Vinicius, Stopira - Tóth B. (Kovács I., 67.), Mitrovic - Gyurcsó (Torghelle, 86.), Sándor, Oliveira (Walter Lee, 81.) - Nikolics*

*Slovan Bratislava:*
------------------
Putnocky - Bagayoko (Jánosik, 88.), Gorosito, Pauschek, Luksik - Kopunek, Grendel (Szarka Á., 83.) - Peltier, Halenár (Hlohovsky, 79.), Milinkovic - Sebo


Nemzeti színekbe öltözött stadion, és egy hatalmas magyar címer fogadta a fehérvári EL-selejtezős párharc két résztvevőjét a Sóstói Stadionban, ahol Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök és Csányi Sándor, a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke is helyet foglalt a lelátón.

Az első összecsapás eredménye miatt a Slovannak volt fontosabb az támadófutball, ennek megfelelően agresszívan is kezdett. A Videoton játékosai - némi meglepetésre - sokat bizonytalankodtak, s csak az első 20 perc után nyugodtak meg. A játékrész második felében a hazaiak birtokolták többet a labdát, de igazi gólhelyzetet nem tudtak kialakítani, ugyanakkor a szlovák csapat többször is veszélyeztetett.
A második félidő nagy részében a Slovan nem kockáztatott, inkább a fehérváriak irányítottak, és egyre többször eljutottak a pozsonyi kapuig. Az utolsó percekig óriási küzdelem folyt a pályán, a hajrában kitámadt a Slovan, de hiába szorította kapujához a hősiesen védekező Videotont, a továbbjutást nem sikerült kiharcolnia.

_*A fehérváriak az EL-selejtező 3. fordulójában a belga Genttel találkoznak.
*_


[h=2]Labdarúgó NB I - A rendőrség is készül a DVTK-Újpest meccsre[/h]

*Fokozottan készül a rendőrség a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga nyitófordulójában pénteken sorra kerülő Diősgyőri VTK-Újpest FC mérkőzésre.*

Gaskó Bertalan, a Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság szóvivője az MTI-nek csütörtökön elmondta, sok szurkolót várnak a találkozóra, amelyre így a rendőrség is készül.

Hozzátette: amennyiben biztonsági szempontból indokolt, a mérkőzés befejezését követően a rendőrség a hazai vagy a vendég szurkolókat a stadionban visszatartja, a drukkereket pedig a mérkőzés vége előtt hangosbemondón tájékoztatják ennek elrendeléséről és időtartamáról.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 30)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


<right>

</right>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga első fordulójának eredményei és a tabella:


péntek:

Haladás Sopron Bank-Egri FC 4-2
Diósgyőri VTK-Újpest FC 2-1

szombat:

MVM Paks - PMFC-Matias 2-3 
DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 4-1 
Ferencváros-Kecskeméti TE 1-1  

vasárnap:

MTK Budapest-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-1
FGSZ Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 0-1
Videoton FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-1 


A tabella:

1. DVSC-TEVA 1 1 - - 4-1 3 pont
2. Haladás Sopron Bank 1 1 - - 4-2 3
3. MTK Budapest 1 1 - - 3-1 3
4. PMFC-Matias 1 1 - - 3-2 3
5. Diósgyőri VTK 1 1 - - 2-1 3
6. Budapest Honvéd 1 1 - - 1-0 3
7. Ferencváros 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
8. Videoton FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
9. Kecskeméti TE 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
11. MVM Paks 1 - - 1 2-3 0
12. Újpest FC 1 - - 1 1-2 0
13. FGSZ Siófok 1 - - 1 0-1 0
14. Egri FC 1 - - 1 2-4 0
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 1 - - 1 1-3 0
16. Győri ETO FC 1 - - 1 1-4 0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 31)

*Maradona Kínába készül?*


<right> 

</right>



*

Kínába szegődhet edzőnek Diego Armando Maradona egykori argentin focisztár - szellőztette meg a helyi sajtó, amelyet a Hszinhua hírügynökség idéz kedden.*



Az argentin sportnapilap, az Ole úgy tudja, Maradona Dubajban találkozott egy kínai labdarúgó klub képviselőivel és "lelkes a gondolattól", hogy a kelet-ázsiai országban edzősködhet.

Az 1986-os világbajnok együttes csapatkapitányától nemrég vált meg az Egyesült Arab Emírségek al Vaszl klubja, miután a mindössze egy szezonra szóló edzői tevékenysége kevés sikert hozott.

Maradona szerződését ment felbontani Dubajba, amikor két ügynökével, Daniel Dos Reisszel és Diego Cativával együtt tárgyalt a lehetséges partnerekkel, és Dos Reis szerint Maradona kész edzői karrierjét Kínában folytatni. "Most a pénzügyek vannak terítéken" - mondta.

Az ugyancsak argentin Sergio "Checo" Batista jelenleg Kínában a Shanghai Shenhua edzője, de a Hszinhua megjegyzi, hogy kettejük kapcsolata nem jó, mivel az argentin nemzeti válogatottat Batista vette át 2010 júliusában, amikor Maradonát eltávolították a posztról. Batista 1986-ban Maradona csapattársa volt. 

_*Maradona, a most 51 éves egykori futballcsillag korábban kábítószer-problémákkal, elhízással és alkoholizmussal küzdött.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 1)

​[h=1]Balotelli szorult helyzetben[/h]






*Bármit mondanak is Mario Balotellire, népszerű figura a javából.
A Manchester City olasz válogatott csatára, Mario Balotelli átlag minden másnap a lapok címoldalára kerül különféle csínyeivel, aztán pedig remek teljesítményének köszönhetően is. Most éppen Milánóból utazott Manchesterbe, amikor az olasz város repülőterén beszállásra várakozott a csomagjaival.

Persze határőrtől kezdve fináncig mindenki felismerte az olaszok Eb-ezüstérmes válogatottjának támadóját. Támadt is nagy tumultus, beindult a hatalmas roham az autogramjáért. És mivel a hivatalos személyek is az aláírására vadásztak, csatlakoztak hozzájuk további utasok és egyéb futballbarátok.

Az alkalmi tömeg nőttön nőtt Ryanair pultja előtt, mire fel egy olasz rendőr a szorult helyzetből úgy talált kiutat, hogy az egyik közeli mellékhelyiségbe terelte a csatárt. A csomagját időközben feladták mások, és a futballistát a vécéből egy külön gépkocsi vitte a kifutópályra azért, hogy a repülőjárata időben elindulhasson Anglia felé.

Kérdés, Balotelli mire gondolhatott, miközben a mellékhelyiségben várakozott?


[h=1]Richards: Mancini a legjelentősebb erősítésünk[/h]





Micah Richards megnyugodott, sőt, megkönnyebbült.
Több Manchester City-labdarúgó attól félt, hogy sikeredzőjük, Roberto Mancini esetleg nem hosszabbít szerződést a Citizens-szel. Nos, ez a kérdés már nem kérdés, ugyanis az olasz szakvezető marad. S ez különösen a City védőjét, Micah Richards-t dobta fel.

- Élvezet az olasz trénerrel együtt dolgozni, hiszen jószerével egy középszerű együttesből kovácsolt angol bajnokot – nyilatkozta Micah Richards, aki a londoni olimpiai futballtornán szerepel, tagja Stuart Pearce szövetségi mester brit válogatottjának. – S bár még nem tudom, a klubvezetők kiket akarnak megvásárolni, azt állítom, hogy a nyári legfontosabb erősítésen máris túlvagyunk, amennyiben Mancini nálunk maradt.

Richards úgy vélte, valódi csoda-időszakát éli meg, hiszen nem hitte volna, hogy előbb Angol Kupát szerez a City-vel, majd a Manchester United előtt angol bajnokságot nyernek.

- És mindez persze jórészt Mancininek köszönhető.

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 3)

*EL-selejtező - Egy góllal nyert a Videoton*


<right> 

</right>




*

A Videoton hazai pályán 1-0-ra nyert a belga Gent ellen a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező 3. fordulójának első, csütörtöki felvonásán.
*​
A visszavágót jövő csütörtökön rendezik Belgiumban.

* Európa Liga-selejtező, 3. forduló, első mérkőzés:

Videoton FC-KAA Gent (belga) 1-0 (0-0)*
--------------------------------------
Székesfehérvár, 6800 néző, v.: Mazzoleni (olasz)
* gólszerző: Nikolics (78.)
sárga lap: Caneira (43.), Gyurcsó (63.), Tóth B. (67.), Kovács I. (91.), illetve Arzo (33.)
*
_* Videoton:
---------
Bozovic - Brachi (Szolnoki, 75.), Caneira, Vinicius, Stopira - Mitrovic, Tóth B. (Renato Neto, 87.) - Gyurcsó, Sándor (Kovács I., 61.), Oliveira - Nikolics*_

* Gent:
-----
Padt - Rafinha, Alvarado, Arzo César, Mareval - N'Diaye - Messoudi (Remacle, 71.), Conté, Van Der Bruggen, Brüls (Soumahoro Yaya, 82.) - Arbeitman*

Támadó szellemben kezdtek a belgák, a Videoton inkább behúzódott, és labdaszerzésekből indított kontrákkal próbálkozott, de az első félidő derekáig nem igazán dolgoztatta meg a vendégek kapusát. A játékrész hajrájára feljebb tolta védekezését a fehérvári együttes, így már a felezővonalnál labdákat szerzett, de a támadásokat többnyire pontatlan átadások akasztották meg, közvetlenül a szünet előtt pedig a Gent lőtt kapufát.

Fordulás után kiegyenlítettebb volt a játék, de ez nem azt jelentette, hogy a színvonal és az iram emelkedett volna. A fehérváriak egyre többször jutottak el a belga tizenhatosig, de a kapura a 78. percig nem volt veszélyes a hazai csapat. Ekkor egy látványos támadás végén Nikolics Nemanja szerencsés gólt lőtt, ugyanis lövése után a labda egy védő lábán felpattanva hullott a hálóba.

_*A Videoton második félidei játékával megérdemelten szerzett előnyt a belgiumi visszavágóra.


*_*Labdarúgó NB I - A tabella és a 2. forduló mérkőzései*


<right> 

</right>



*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga második fordulójának egyik jelentősebb érdeklődésre számot tartó mérkőzésén a legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes Videoton az Újpesttel csap össze a fővárosban.
* 
A két csapat eddig 91 alkalommal találkozott egymással, 37 újpesti győzelem, 20 döntetlen, valamint 34 fehérvári siker született. Az előző idényben mindkét összecsapást a Videoton nyerte, előbb Székesfehérváron 3-0-ra, majd a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban 2-0-ra.
Mindkét együttes rosszul kezdte az idényt, az Újpest 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a Diósgyőr vendégeként, míg a Videoton hazai környezetben csak 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Kaposvárral. 
A címvédő Debrecen - amely a 2010/11-es idény utolsó fordulójában kapott ki legutóbb a hazai pontvadászatban - a Kaposvár vendége lesz. Kondás Elemér együttese jó formában várja az összecsapást, szerdán 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a BL-selejtező harmadik fordulójának első mérkőzésén a fehérorosz BATE Boriszov vendégeként.
A hajdúságiak otthonában a nyitófordulóban 4-1-es vereséget szenvedő, a legutóbbi idényben bronzérmes Győr az ellen a Haladás ellen javíthat, amely az újonc Eger együttesét győzte le 4-2-re az első körben.
A szezont egy Kecskemét elleni 1-1-es döntetlennel kezdő Ferencváros Pécsen vendégeskedik, ahol várhatóan nehéz dolga lesz, Supka Attila együttese ugyanis az első fordulóban 3-2-re nyert Pakson.

* OTP Bank Liga, 2. forduló:

 péntek:
-------
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MVM Paks 17 ó 
Egri FC-FGSZ Siófok 19 ó 

szombat:
--------
Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 17 ó 
Győri ETO FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 19 ó 
PMFC-Matias - Ferencváros 20:45 ó  

 vasárnap:
---------
Újpest FC-Videoton FC 15:30 ó 
Kecskeméti TE-MTK Budapest 17 ó 
Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 18:30 ó  
*
*   A tabella:

1. DVSC-TEVA 1 1 - - 4-1 3 pont
2. Haladás Sopron Bank 1 1 - - 4-2 3
3. MTK Budapest 1 1 - - 3-1 3
4. PMFC-Matias 1 1 - - 3-2 3
5. Diósgyőri VTK 1 1 - - 2-1 3
6. Budapest Honvéd 1 1 - - 1-0 3
7. Ferencváros 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
8. Videoton FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
9. Kecskeméti TE 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
10. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
11. MVM Paks 1 - - 1 2-3 0
12. Újpest FC 1 - - 1 1-2 0
13. FGSZ Siófok 1 - - 1 0-1 0
14. Egri FC 1 - - 1 2-4 0
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 1 - - 1 1-3 0
16. Győri ETO FC 1 - - 1 1-4 0*
*
*


*Roberto Carlos visszavonul*


 <right>*A világklasszis brazil védő végleg szögre akasztja a stoplisát.*</right>
​


*

Roberto Carlos az egyik, ha nem a legismertebb bal szélső védő a világon. A brazil származású játékos gyorsasága mellett leginkább lövő erejéről volt híres és rettegett is tőle minden kapus. Pályafutása legnagyobb részét a spanyol Real Madridban töltötte, amellyel négy bajnoki címe mellé begyűjtött három Bajnokok Ligája elsőséget is. A védő az 1997-es Év játékosa szavazáson második lett honfitársa Ronaldo mögött.
Válogatott szinten is igen sikeres karriert futott be.

A brazil nemzeti tizenegyben 125 alkalommal lépett pályára és három világbajnokságon is szerepelt. 1998-ban a döntőig 2002-ben pedig győzelemig segítette csapatát.
Roberto Carlos a legutóbb az Anzsi Mahacskalában játszott és visszavonulását követően az elnök mellett fog dolgozni. 
Egy kérése volt a bejelentését követően, mégpedig hogy a búcsúmérkőzése egy Real Madrid–Anzsi Mahacskala találkozó legyen.
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 4)

*I. Kelet-Nyugat non-stop labdarúgó kupa*


2012. 08. 04. 03.29 <right> 





</right>
*
A II. Foci Fesztivál keretein belül amatőr csapatok képviselhetik a két országrészt, hogy a nap végére kiderüljön, a Duna melyik partján rúgják jobban a bőrt.*



*A II. Foci Fesztivál keretein belül amatőr csapatok képviselhetik a két országrészt, hogy a nap végére kiderüljön, a Duna melyik partján rúgják jobban a bőrt.
*


*Idén második alkalommal kerül megrendezésre Telkiben a Foci Fesztivál, melynek keretein belül a keleti és nyugati országrész labdarúgói is összemérik tudásukat. A Kelet-Nyugat Kupa szeptember elsején reggel 9 órától 19 óráig tart. Nagy szeretettel várjuk azon 16 és 35 év közötti futballozni vágyókat, akik a jó hangulatú mérkőzések mellett számos más program közül is válogathatnak.
Megtekinthetik a nagy hagyományokkal rendelkező színészek-újságírók rangadót (SZÚR), pályára lép a magyar öregfiúk válogatott, de lesz a teljesség igénye nélkül futsal bemutató, strandfoci, szektorlabda, csócsó-sátor. A hölgyek számára lesznek fodrászbemutatók és szépségápolási tanácsadás.
A Kelet- Nyugat non-stop kispályás labdarúgó-kupa az idei Foci Fesztiválon fog debütálni és szeretnénk, ha az elkövetkezendő évek során a magyar szabadidő-sportélet szerves részévé válna.
Vállalkozó szellemű csapatok jelentkezését várjuk, akik szívesen képviselnék a keleti vagy nyugati oldalt a megmérettetésen.
A tornára a nevezés INGYENES!
A játékosoknak csupán a fesztiválra való belépéshez szükséges karszalagot kell felmutatniuk. A nevezett csapatok közül a legjobbakat kupával, érmekkel és értékes sportszerekkel díjazzuk.


A Videoton nagy esélye

2012. 08. 04. 02.28 <right> 




</right>


A fehérváriak előnyös helyzetből várják az Európa Liga selejtezőjének visszavágóját a Slovan Bratislava ellen.


*


*A fehérváriak előnyös helyzetből várják az Európa Liga selejtezőjének visszavágóját a Slovan Bratislava ellen.
*


*Múlt héten, Pozsonyban 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a Videoton, mely azt jelenti, hogy egyelőre továbbjutásra áll a Slovannal szemben. Paulo Sousa a visszavágót megelőző sajtótájékoztatón azt mondta, hogy a szlovákok dolgát most sem akarják megkönnyíteni, sőt legalább annyit kell nyújtania csapatának, mint az első meccsen.
A portugál tréner arról is beszélt, hogy hiába számít egyszerűbb meccsre a Slovan, mert nem lesz az. Sousa bízik a szurkolókban, akik reményei szerint félelmetes hangulatot teremtenek majd a Sóstói Stadionban. A Vidi vezetőedzője agresszív játékra számít az ellenféltől, de elárulta, hogy a piros-kékek célja a továbbjutás, és mindent megtesznek a cél elérése érdekében.
A Slovan Bratislava trénere, Vladimi Weiss szerint még mindig egyenlőek az esélyek a továbblépést illetően, és azt is hozzátette a sajtótájékoztatón, hogy nyerni érkeznek Magyarországra.
A Videoton idegenben lőtt góljának köszönhetően jobban áll a párharcban, de nagyon kemény 90 vagy akár 120 percre számíthat a fehérvári gárda, hiszen ez a két nemzet (a magyar és a szlovák) viszonyát illetően becsületbeli ügy a csapatok számára.
Ha a Videoton képes lesz megismételni a Pozsonban nyújtott teljesítményét, akkor jó eséllyel pályázik a továbbjutásra, mellyel a fehérvári drukkerek mellett minden magyar embere számára nagy örömet szereznének.
Európa Liga, 2. selejtezőkör, visszavágó:
Videoton – Slovan Bratislava 20:30 (TV: M2)
Helyszín: Sóstói Stadion.
*


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


2012. 08. 03. 21.00 <right> 

</right>




*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga második fordulójának pénteki eredményei és a tabella:*


 
*Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MVM Paks 0-0 

Egri FC-FGSZ Siófok 1-1

szombat:
Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 17 ó 
Győri ETO FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 19 ó 
PMFC-Matias - Ferencváros 20:45 ó 

vasárnap:
Újpest FC-Videoton FC 15:30 ó 
Kecskeméti TE-MTK Budapest 17 ó 
Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 18:30 ó


 A tabella:

 1. DVSC-TEVA 1 1 - - 4-1 3 pont
2. Haladás Sopron Bank 1 1 - - 4-2 3
3. MTK Budapest 1 1 - - 3-1 3
4. PMFC-Matias 1 1 - - 3-2 3
5. Diósgyőri VTK 1 1 - - 2-1 3
6. Budapest Honvéd 1 1 - - 1-0 3
7. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2 - 2 - 1-1 2
8. Kecskeméti TE 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
9. Videoton FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
10. Ferencváros 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
11. MVM Paks 2 - 1 1 2-3 1
12. FGSZ Siófok 2 - 1 1 1-2 1
13. Egri FC 2 - 1 1 3-5 1
14. Újpest FC 1 - - 1 1-2 0
15. Kaposvári Rákóczi 1 - - 1 1-3 0
16. Győri ETO FC 1 - - 1 1-4 0
*

*1. forduló (július 27-29.): 

Haladás Sopron Bank-Egri FC 4-2, 
Diósgyőri VTK-Újpest FC 2-1, 
MVM Paks - PMFC-Matias 2-3, 
DVSC-TEVA - Győri ETO FC 4-1, 
Ferencváros-Kecskeméti TE 1-1, 
MTK Budapest-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-1,
FGSZ Siófok-Budapest Honvéd 0-1, 
Videoton FC-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-1*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 5)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella aug. 4.*


2012. 08. 04. 22.43 <right> 

</right>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga második fordulójának eredményei és a tabella:*
​

*szombaton játszották:*

*Kaposvári Rákóczi - DVSC-TEVA 1-0 
Győri ETO FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 1-1
PMFC-Matias - Ferencváros 0-0 


 pénteken játszották:

Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MVM Paks 0-0 
Egri FC-FGSZ Siófok 1-1


 vasárnap játsszák:

Újpest FC-Videoton FC 15:30 ó 
Kecskeméti TE-MTK Budapest 17 ó 
Budapest Honvéd-Diósgyőri VTK 18:30 ó

A tabella:

1. Haladás Sopron Bank 2 1 1 - 5-3 4 pont
2. PMFC-Matias 2 1 1 - 3-2 4
3. DVSC-TEVA 2 1 - 1 4-2 3
4. MTK Budapest 1 1 - - 3-1 3
5. Diósgyőri VTK 1 1 - - 2-1 3
6. Budapest Honvéd 1 1 - - 1-0 3
7. Kaposvári Rákóczi 2 1 - 1 2-3 3
 8. Ferencváros 2 - 2 - 1-1 2
9. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2 - 2 - 1-1 2
10. Videoton FC 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
11. Kecskeméti TE 1 - 1 - 1-1 1
12. MVM Paks 2 - 1 1 2-3 1
13. FGSZ Siófok 2 - 1 1 1-2 1
14. Egri FC 2 - 1 1 3-5 1
15. Győri ETO FC 2 - 1 1 2-5 1
16. Újpest FC 1 - - 1 1-2 0


**
Valdes: a bajnokságot és a Bajnokok Ligáját is meg akarjuk nyerni!*





2012. 08. 05. 00.48 <right> 

</right>
*A Barcelona az elmúlt szezonban csupán csak a Spanyol Kupát nyerte meg, de most javítana a gránátvörös-kék alakulat.


**A Barcelona az elmúlt szezonban csupán csak a Spanyol Kupát nyerte meg, de most javítana a gránátvörös-kék alakulat.

Ma este Párizsban a PSG ellen lép pályára felkészülési mérkőzésen a Barcelona. A katalánok kapusa, Victor Valdes a találkozó előtt a klub hivatalos oldalának adott interjút, melyben arról beszélt, hogy ő nem tartja magát első számú kapusnak.

„Ez már a 11. szezonom lesz a Barcelonában, és mint mindig, most is azt mondom, hogy nem érzem azt, hogy első számú kapus lennék. Egy napon sem volt olyan, amikor a Ciutat Esportivába érkeztem (a Barca edzőközpontja – a szerk.), hogy az járt volna a fejemben, hogy az én helyem biztos a csapatban” mondta Victor Valdes, aki szerint a 2012/2013-as szezon végén ismét csúcsra érhet a katalán gárda.

„A siker kulcsa, hogy mindenki ugyanolyan mentalitással lépjen pályára. Nagyon fontos a csapat, az összhang, de vannak dolgok, amiket az egyének határoznak meg – utalt Victor Valdes arra, hogy sok minden fejben dől el a futballban is. 

„A bajnoki címet és a Bajnokok Ligája serlegét is vissza akarjuk hódítani” – adta meg a célkitűzést zárszóként Victor Valdes.

A Barcelona mindenképpen bizonyítani akarja, hogy még mindig képes elérni komoly sikereket, és a játékosok még nem laktak jól az elmúlt évek eredményeivel.

Az első trófeát már augusztusban begyűjtheti a Barcelona, mely a Real Madriddal néz majd szembe a Spanyol Szuperkupa döntőjében.

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 7)

*Kádár a Rodáé?*​


<right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*Néhány napja Kádár Tamás Hollandiába, a Roda csapatához utazott ismerkedésre, körbenézésre.
*A jelek szerint a magyar válogatott hátvéd nagyon jó benyomást tehetett a hollandokra, ugyanis a mai nap folyamán orvosi vizsgálatra hívták, és ha minden rendben lesz, akár már holnap a holland klubhoz szerződhet. Az értesülésünket megerősítette a CMG menedzseriroda.
A holland sajtó is foglalkozik az üggyel. A Limburgs Dagblad cikke szerint Kádár rendkívül gyorsan meggyőzte a Roda szakmai vezetését. A szerződésről annyit tudunk, hogy a hollandok több évre szeretnék magukhoz láncolni Tamást, ami hamarosan kiderül, hogy sikerül-e nekik, hiszen a korábban emlegetett “BL résztvevő” csapat is harcba szállt Kádárért, reméljük hamarosan megtudjuk, hogy melyik csapatról van szó.
*Vajon Németh Krisztián csapattársa lesz?


**Nyilasi Tibor szerint a **Fradiba** kellene egy minőségi csatár*


<right>





</right>
*A korábbi FTC legenda tegnap a Sport TV-ben tért ki a Ferencvárosra.*

A Ferencváros a hétvégi fordulóban a Pécs otthonába látogatott és gól nélküli döntetlent játszott a fővárosi klub, amely idén a bajnoki címért szeretne küzdeni viszont két kör után győzelem nélkül, mindössze kettő ponttal áll a tabellán. Igaz hogy még szinte el sem kezdődött a bajnokság, de gyorsan fel kell ráznia Détári Lajosnak a csapatot, ha sikereket szeretnének elérni.
A klub legendája Nyilasi Tibor, aki játékosa és vezetőedzője is volt a csapatnak a Sport TV Harmadik Félidő című műsorában elmondta véleményét a Ferencváros jelenlegi helyzetéről és 
*„Nyíl” szerint a zöld-fehéreknek leginkább egy minőségi csatárra lenne szükségük vagy valakire Böde Dániel mellé, mert a középpálya és a védelem rendben van.


**Bajnokok Ligája - A főtábla küszöbére juthat a Debrecen*


<right>

</right>




*

Fontos mérkőzésen fogadja a Debreceni VSC a fehérorosz BATE Boriszovot a nyíregyházi visszavágón a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőjében kedd este, ugyanis a párharc győztese bejut a főtábla előtti utolsó fordulóba, ahonnan legrosszabb esetben is az Európa Liga főtáblájára lehet kerülni.
*

Az idegenbeli első mérkőzésen jó játékkal 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a magyar bajnok, amely így kedvező pozícióból várhatja a találkozót. Boriszovban a csereként beállt Sidibe révén a 67. percben szereztek vezetést a hajdúságiak, majd a hosszabbítás 93. percében ugyancsak róla pattant a labda Verpecz kapujába. Ezzel egyenlített a fehérorosz együttes, amely az elmúlt években többször is szerepelt a BL főtábláján. Idegenben lőtt góljával a Debrecen van előnyösebb helyzetben, hiszen már egy 0-0-s döntetlen is továbbjutást érne számára.
Kondás Elemér vezetőedző egytől egyig pihentette kulcsjátékosait szombaton a kaposvári bajnoki mérkőzésen, amelyen így vereséget szenvedett a tartalékos címvédő. A DVSC több mint egy év elteltével, a 2010/11-es idény zárófordulóját követően kapott ki ismét a hazai pontvadászatban.
* "Mindenképpen frissíteni kellett a csapaton" - mondta a szakember a klub hivatalos honlapjának. "Szerettük volna megadni az esélyt, hogy legalább ugyanolyan állapotban várjuk a visszavágót, mint a BATE Boriszov, amelynek hétvégén nem volt mérkőzése. Rengeteget utaztunk az elmúlt időszakban, ezt is figyelembe kellett venni." 

A 20:30-kor kezdődő összecsapás játékvezetője az izraeli Liran Liany lesz. A mérkőzést az M2 élőben közvetíti.
*

*
A Manchester City 32 millió eurót kér Dzekóért*





<right>

</right>
*Az AC Milan által megkörnyékezett támadónak igencsak megkéri az árát a City.


*Miután az olasz élvonalbeli AC Milan eladta Zlatan Ibrahimovicot egyértelművé vált, hogy a piros-feketéknek kell venniük egy klasszis támadót, hiszen a céljuk idén sem lehet más, mint a küzdelem bajnoki cím megszerzéséért. A kívánságlistájuk élén a Manchester City mellőzött támadója a bosnyák Edin Dzekó áll.
Azonban a tárgyalások igencsak akadoznak, ugyanis a milánóiak csak kölcsönbe szeretnék, a csatárt viszont az angolok végleg megszabadulnának érte. Manciniék azzal is tisztában vannak, hogy a Milan 65 millió euróért adta el két csillagát ezért megkérik játékosuk árát, amit majd Robin Van Persie leigazolására fordíthatnak. 

*Egyes információk szerint 32 millió euró alatt még csak tárgyalni sem nagyon szeretnének a City vezetői.


**Oscar kapja meg Drogba mezszámát*


<right>





</right>
*Az új nyári szerzemény örökli meg az elefántcsontparti kedvenc 11-es mezét.

*Didier Drogba miután túlzás nélkül megnyerte a Chelsea-nek a Bajnokok Ligáját bejelentette, hogy nyolc sikeres esztendő után elhagyja az angol klubot és a kínai Shanghai Shenhua együtteséhez igazol. Nagy kérdés volt ezután hogy vajon kiörökli meg a mágikusnak számító 11-es mezét.
Oscar a nagy nyári fiatalítás során érkezett a klubhoz csak úgy, mint Eden Hazard vagy Marko Marin. A minap az is eldőlt, hogy a fiatal brazil csillag fogja viselni a 11-es mezt, ami legendás a Chelsea klubjánál. Dennis Wise is azt viselte de Zenden valamint Duff is ebben a mezszámban futballozott. 
*
Roberto Di Matteo úgy érzi megfelelő ember örökölte meg a mezt és még Hazard és Mata sem lehet biztos a kezdőcsapatbeli helyében, hiszen Oscar kitűnő kvalitásokkal rendelkezik.


**C. Ronaldo fellendítené az amerikai futballt*





<right>
</right>
*A Real Madrid világsztárja az államokbeli túra során beszélt jövőbeli terveiről.

*Cristiano Ronaldo csapatával, a Real Madriddal az Egyesült Államokban túrázik, hogy tökéletes állapotban kezdje meg a hamarosan rajtoló spanyol bajnokságot. A felkészülési mérkőzések közepette az idei Aranylabda szavazás egyik legnagyobb esélyese egy helyi sportnapilapnak arról beszélt, hogy a későbbiekben szívesen játszana Amerikában.
CR akit rekordösszegnek számító 80 millió fontért igazolta le 2009-ben a „Királyi Gárda” a Manchester Unitedtől elárulta, hogy szívesen játszana az MLS-ben hogyha ezzel tudna lendíteni a bajnokság színvonalán, amely elmondása szerint már most igen színvonalas.
*Nem ő lenne az első világsztár, aki a spanyol csapatból a tengerentúlra igazol, hiszen David Beckham is Madridból igazolt a Los Angeles Galaxyhoz.*






*
*​*



*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 8)

*Bajnokok Ligája: Kikapott és kiesett a Debrecen*






<right>

</right>
*A magyar bajnok emberhátrányban játszott több mint fél órát de nem emiatt estek ki a BATE Borisov ellen.

*A mérkőzés első perceiben a vendégek kezdték vehemensebben a meccset, ami nem csoda, hiszen idegenben lőtt góllal a Debrecen állt továbbjutásra. A 8. percben már be is találhatott volna a fehérorosz együttes mikor is egy az alapvonalról visszapasszolt labdát Radkov a kapu fölé lőtt. Hatalmas helyzet volt és a Lokinak igen nagy szerencséje volt. A félidő derekán aztán már semmi sem állt a Debrecen mellé. Mozolevszkij kapott kitűnő ütemű labdát, amivel a kapura törhetett és a kapus mellett a kapuba helyezte a labdát. Az első nagy hazai helyzetre 40 percet kellett várni mikor Bódi élesen középre lőtt szabadrúgására Mészáros érkezett, de a védő nem tudta a kapuba pofozni a labdát.
A második játékrész elejét aztán már nem olyan nagy rohammal kezdte a BATE hiszen nekik tökéletes volt az állás a magyar bajnok pedig nem tudott komoly helyzetet kialakítani. Az 57. percben aztán végképp megpecsételődni látszott a DVSC sorsa ugyanis Nikolov megkapta második sárga lapját, ami után mehetett zuhanyozni. Kettő perccel később aztán ki is használta ezt a fehérorosz csapat. Bódi próbált meg felszabadítani, de a labda előbb visszapattant rá majd az ellenfélhez és Hleb egy remek csel után középre passzolt amelyre Volodko érkezett és lövése természetesen egy Debrecen játékoson megpattanva a kapuban kötött ki. A 73. percben szépíthetett volna a Loki de a kapus a felső lécre tudta ütni a labdát. A hátralévő időben már nem változott az eredmény így a Debrecen kiesett a Bajnokok Ligája selejtezőt köréből.
*
DVSC-TEVA (magyar)–BATE BORISZOV (fehérorosz) 0–2*

*DEBRECEN: Verpecz – Nikolov, Simac (Máté P. 84.), Mészáros, Korhut – L. Ramos – Nagy Z. (Sidibe, a szünetben), Szakály P., Bódi Á., Yannick (Rezes L., 65.) – Coulibaly*
BATE: *Gorbunov – Poljakov, Radkov, M. Simics, Bordacsov – Volodko (Rugyik, 84.) – Oleknovics, Baha (Jurjevics, a szünetben), A. Hleb, Mozolevszkij – Rogyionov (A. Pavlov, 63.)*
*Gólszerző:* *Mozolevszkij 25., Volodko 59.*
*Összesítésben: 1–3



**A Napoli védőkkel erősítené keretét*





2012. 08. 08. 01.51 <right> 

</right>
*Két generáció kiválóságát szeretné leigazolni a nápolyi együttes.


*Miután az olasz élvonalbeli Napoli eladta a Paris Saint-Germainnek egyik legnagyobb csillagát az argentin Lavezzit igen komoly összeghez jutottak és a védelmet szeretnék belőle megerősíteni. Leginkább a védősor szélét két generáció kiválóságával Davide Santonnal és Gianluca Zambrottával.
Előbbi jelenleg klub nélkül vár a legmegfelelőbb ajánlatra ugyanis a 35 esztendős korábbi Barcelona játékos Zambrotta szerződése lejárt a Milannál amint nem hosszabbítottak meg. Davide Santon esete már nem néz ki ilyen könnyűnek, hiszen a remek játékerőt képviselő Newcastle United 21 esztendős bal bekkje csak egy komolyabb összeg esetén távozhat Angliából.


*Fabregas örül, hogy Cazorla ,,Ágyús" lett*






2012. 08. 08. 00.50 <right> 

</right>
*A Barcelona középpályása örömét fejezte ki honfitársa döntésével kapcsolatban.*


Mint ismert a Malaga anyagi gondokkal küzd ezért legnagyobb értékeit áruba kellett bocsátania és emiatt igazolt az Arsenalhoz a spanyol válogatott Santi Cazorla. A 27 esztendős támadó középpályásért 22 millió eurót fizetett az angol együttes és nagy reményeket fűznek a kiváló kvalitásokkal rendelkező játékoshoz.
Cazorla válogatottbeli csapattársa a Barcelona klasszisa Fabregas hosszú éveken át játszott az „Ágyúsoknál” és az üzlettel kapcsolatban ő is elmondta véleményét az egyik legismertebb közösségi portálon. A középpályás örült, hogy a játékos „Ágyús” lett és hatalmas igazolásnak tartja a labdarúgót, akivel igen jó kapcsolatot ápol.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 9)

*EL: Husztiékkal vagy Kötelesékkel is összecsaphat a DVSC*






<right>

</right>
*Tegnap este a BATE Boriszov 2-0 arányban legyőzte a Debrecent, ez pedig azt jelentette, hogy a piros-fehérek kiestek a Bajnokok Ligájából, de az Európa Ligában még folytathatják.

*A második számú európai kupasorozat utolsó selejtezőkörének sorsolását pénteken tartják, de azt már tudni, hogy kik lesznek / kik lehetnek a Loki ellenfelei. A DVSC-TEVA tegnap 2-0-s vereséget szenvedett a BATE Boriszov ellen, de nincs idő a kesergésre, hiszen hétvégén már bajnoki vár a Lokira, és még az Európa Ligában is érdekelt a csapat. A debreceniek dolga biztosan nem lesz egyszerű az újabb selejtezőben, hiszen olyan egyesületnek jöhetnek szembe a hajdúságiakkal mint az Athletic Bilbao az Internazionale vagy éppen a Liverpool.
Egy közeli ismerős, a Metaliszt Harkiv is összekerülhet a DVSC-vel. Mint ismeretes, két évvel ezelőtt az Európa Liga csoportkörében az ukránok kétszer is legyőzték a Debrecent, ráadásul a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban nagy arányú, 5-0-s verést mértek a Lokira.
Pénteken 13:30-tól tartják Nyonban az Európa Liga sorsolását. A DVSC a kiemeltek közül fog ellenfelet kapni. Ebben a csoportban már biztosan ott vannak a következő csapatok: Sporting Lisszabon (portugál), CSZKA Moszkva (orosz), PSV Eindhoven (holland), Girondins Bordeaux (francia), VfB Stuttgart (német), Metaliszt Harkov (ukrán), AZ Alkmaar (holland), Club Brugge (belga), Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli), Lazio (olasz), Trabzonspor (török), Newcastle United (angol), Levante (spanyol), Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk (ukrán).
Még ki kell harcolnia a továbbjutást, de könnyen ott lehet a Hannover, mely többek között Huszti Szabolcsot is foglalkoztatja. Érdekes lenne, ha a korábbi válogatott középpályás ezúttal ellenfélként térne vissza Magyarországra.
Persze a sor nem ér véget a Hannoverrel, sőt. Olyan klubok, mint az Internazionale, a Liverpool, az Olympique Marseille, az Athletic Bilbao vagy a Twente is jöhet. A Genk is a lehetséges ellenfelek között van, melynek kapuját Köteles László őrzi.
_*Az biztos, hogy bárkit kap a Loki, nagyon nehéz dolga lesz, de bízzunk benne, hogy sikerül olimpikonjainkhoz hasonlóan nekik is elérni egy bravúrt.*_


*Joseph Di Chiara Kecskemétre igazol!*


<right>



</right>
*
A kanadai-olasz játékos meggyőzte a szakmai stábot az edzőmeccseken mutatott játékával, így szerződést ajánlottak neki Kecskeméten.*


Joseph Di Chiara a legutóbbi idényben az orosz Krilja Szovjetov Szamara játékosa volt. Öt alkalommal kapott játéklehetőséget, s a mérkőzéseken egy gólpasszt jegyzett.

A kitűnő képességekkel megáldott, mindössze 20 éves, 185 cm magas védekező középpályás a kanadai utánpótlás válogatottban is rendszeresen szerepet kapott, sőt az U23-as együttesben is számoltak vele. Di Chiara hosszútávra kötelezte el magát Kecskeméten, három és fél éves szerződést aláírva.


*Nem volt bunda a nigériai-görög meccs*


<right>





</right>
*Nem tudni, ki, milyen alapon és honnan derítette ki azt, hogy a 2010-es vb-n megbundázták a nigériai-görög meccs eredményét.

*Jelzés futott be a FIFA-hoz, amely szerint tippmix-csalók elintézték, hogy a 2010-es dél-afrikai világbajnokságon nem volt minden rendben a Nigéria-Görögország találkozó körül. Egészen pontosan arról szóltak a pletykák, hogy a nemzetközi tippmix-brigád befolyásolta a végeredményt.



- *Mivel hivatalos jelzést kaptam, és a FIFA-vezetés is ilyen irányú utasítást adott embereimnek, megindítottam a vizsgálatot – nyilatkozta ennek kapcsán a FIFA efféle ügyekre szakosodott bizottság-vezetője, Chris Eaton. – Visszanéztük a világ jegyzett nagy fogadóirodáinak forgalmát, és semmiféle különösebb vagy kirívó rendellenességet nem találtunk. A vizsgálatokat hamarosan újra megismételjük, már csak azért is hogy kontrollálhassuk saját magunkat is, de egyelőre azt kell mondanom, ez a találkozó a legnagyobb rendben lement, és nem kívülről “irányították” az eseményeket.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 10)

*EL-selejtező - Kettős győzelemmel fehérvári továbbjutás*


<right> 

</right>




*

A Videoton hazai egygólos sikere után a visszavágón csütörtökön 3-0-ra nyert a Gent otthonában a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtező harmadik fordulójának visszavágóján, és kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel jutott tovább.
*
 

* Európa Liga-selejtező, 3. forduló, visszavágó: 

Gent (belga)-Videoton FC 0-3 (0-1)*
---------------------------------- 
Gent, 5000 néző, v.: Szymon Marciniak (lengyel)

* gólszerzők:* _*Oliveira (15.), Nikolics (68., 71.)*_

* kiállítva*: *Brüls (64.), Messoudi (85.)*

* sárga lap:* *Arzo (32.), Melli (33.), Messoudi (74., 85.), illetve Sándor (33.), Gyurcsó (38.), Oliveira (55.) *

* Továbbjutott: a Videoton kettős győzelemmel, 4-0-ás összesítéssel*

* Gent:*
-----
*Padt - Baric (Kola, 60.), Melli, Arzo, Mareval - Gecov (Messoudi, 60.) - N'Diaye, Brüls - Conté, Arbeitman, Remacle
*

* Videoton:
---------
Bozovic - Brachi, Caneira, Vinicius, Stopira - Mitrovic, Tóth (Kovács, 68.) - Sándor - Gyurcsó, Nikolics, Oliveira (Neto, 73.)*

Az első félidőben a hazaiak játszottak fölényben, tizenkétszer próbálkoztak kapura lövéssel, míg a fehérváriak csupán kétszer, igaz, ebből egy alkalommal a kapuba is betaláltak Felipe Oliveira révén.
A második felvonás is hazai támadásokkal kezdődött, a 64. percben azonban tízen maradtak a vendéglátók: Brülst állította ki a játékvezető, mert a hazai futballista belerúgott Tóth Balázsba. A Videoton négy perccel később Nikolics Nemanja egyéni akciójából kettőre növelte a különbséget, és gyakorlatilag eldöntötte a párharcot, a támadó újabb találata már nem osztott, nem szorzott. A 85. percben Messoudit is leküldte a bíró a pályáról, így a hazaiak kilencen fejezték be a találkozót. 

_*A következő EL-forduló sorsolása pénteken lesz Nyonban. A fehérváriak mellett a BL-selejtezőből kiesett debreceniek is érdekeltek a sorozatban, ha a magyar együttesek a következő akadályt sikerrel veszik, akkor bejutnak az EL csoportkörébe.*_





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 11)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


2012. 08. 10. 22.09 <right> 

</right>






*
A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga harmadik fordulójának pénteki eredményei és a tabella:


Győri ETO FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1 

FGSZ Siófok-Haladás Sopron Bank 0-3


szombat:

DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE 17 ó 

Diósgyőri VTK-Egri FC 19 ó 

Ferencváros-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 20:45 ó  


vasárnap:

Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 15:30 ó

MTK Budapest - PMFC-Matias 17 ó 

MVM Paks-Újpest FC 18:30 ó 


A tabella:

1. Haladás Sopron Bank 3 2 1 - 8-3 7 pont
2. Budapest Honvéd 2 2 - - 3-1 6
3. MTK Budapest 2 1 1 - 4-2 4
4. PMFC-Matias 2 1 1 - 3-2 4
5. Videoton FC 2 1 1 - 2-1 4
6. Győri ETO FC 3 1 1 1 4-6 4
7. DVSC-TEVA 2 1 - 1 4-2 3
8. Diósgyőri VTK 2 1 - 1 3-3 3
9. Kaposvári Rákóczi 3 1 - 2 3-5 3
10. Kecskeméti TE 2 - 2 - 2-2 2
11. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 2 - 2 - 1-1 2
12. Ferencváros 2 - 2 - 1-1 2
13. MVM Paks 2 - 1 1 2-3 1
14. Egri FC 2 - 1 1 3-5 1
15. FGSZ Siófok 3 - 1 2 1-5 1
16. Újpest FC 2 - - 2 1-3 0
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 12)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


2012. 08. 11. 23.33 <right> 

</right>






​


*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga harmadik fordulójának eredményei és a tabella:*


*szombaton játszották:


DVSC-TEVA - Kecskeméti TE 2-1
Diósgyőri VTK-Egri FC 1-0
Ferencváros-Lombard Pápa Termál FC 4-1  

pénteken játszották:

Győri ETO FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 2-1 
FGSZ Siófok-Haladás Sopron Bank 0-3


vasárnap játsszák:

Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 15:30 ó
MTK Budapest - PMFC-Matias 17 ó 
MVM Paks-Újpest FC 18:30 ó 

*
_*A tabella:*_

* 1. Haladás Sopron Bank 3 2 1 - 8-3 7 pont*
*2. DVSC-TEVA 3 2 - 1 6-3 6
3. Budapest Honvéd 2 2 - - 3-1 6
4. Diósgyőri VTK 3 2 - 1 4-3 6
5. Ferencváros 3 1 2 - 5-2 5
6. MTK Budapest 2 1 1 - 4-2 4
7. PMFC-Matias 2 1 1 - 3-2 4
8. Videoton FC 2 1 1 - 2-1 4
9. Győri ETO FC 3 1 1 1 4-6 4
10. Kaposvári Rákóczi 3 1 - 2 3-5 3
11. Kecskeméti TE 3 - 2 1 3-4 2
12. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3 - 2 1 2-5 2
13. MVM Paks 2 - 1 1 2-3 1
14. Egri FC 3 - 1 2 3-6 1
15. FGSZ Siófok 3 - 1 2 1-5 1
16. Újpest FC 2 - - 2 1-3 0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 13)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella - augusztus 12.*


<right>

</right>






*
A Budapest Honvéd a legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes Videoton stadionjában aratott győzelmével továbbra is százszázalékos teljesítménnyel áll az élen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában.*

*vasárnap játszották:

Videoton FC-Budapest Honvéd 0-1

MTK Budapest - PMFC-Matias 0-0

MVM Paks-Újpest FC 2-2

A tabella:

1. Budapest Honvéd 3 3 - - 4-1 9 pont
2. Haladás Sopron Bank 3 2 1 - 8-3 7
3. DVSC-TEVA 3 2 - 1 6-3 6
4. Diósgyőri VTK 3 2 - 1 4-3 6
5. Ferencváros 3 1 2 - 5-2 5
6. MTK Budapest 3 1 2 - 4-2 5
7. PMFC-Matias 3 1 2 - 3-2 5
8. Videoton FC 3 1 1 1 2-2 4
9. Győri ETO FC 3 1 1 1 4-6 4
10. Kaposvári Rákóczi 3 1 - 2 3-5 3
11. MVM Paks 3 - 2 1 4-5 2
12. Kecskeméti TE 3 - 2 1 3-4 2
13. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 3 - 2 1 2-5 2
14. Újpest FC 3 - 1 2 3-5 1
15. Egri FC 3 - 1 2 3-6 1
16. FGSZ Siófok 3 - 1 2 1-5 1


A 4. forduló programja:

augusztus 17., péntek:

Kecskeméti TE-Kaposvári Rákóczi 19 ó

augusztus 18., szombat:

Haladás Sopron Bank-Diósgyőri VTK 
PMFC-Matias - DVSC-TEVA 18:30 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Győri ETO FC 20:45 ó

augusztus 19., vasárnap:

Budapest Honvéd-MVM Paks 16:30 ó
Újpest FC-Ferencváros 16:30 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-MTK Budapest 16:30 ó
Egri FC-Videoton FC 18:30 ó



**Magyar válogatott - Gera és Hajnal nem játszhat Izrael ellen*


2012. 08. 12. 21.41 <right> 

</right>




*

Gera Zoltán és Hajnal Tamás sérülés miatt nem léphet pályára a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottban, amely szerdán Izraelt fogadja barátságos mérkőzésen.
* 
*"Gera és Hajnal sérülése sem súlyos, de a labdarúgók klubjai azt kérték, hogy ha lehetséges, tekintsünk el meghívásuktól, mert a válogatottban való játékukkal veszélybe kerülne szereplésük a szezonrajton"* - idézte a szövetség honlapja Egervári Sándor szakvezetőt, aki utólag Koltai Tamást, a Győri ETO középpályását hívta meg együttesébe.

A szakember hozzátette, számára is fontos, hogy a kerettagok rendszeresen szerepeljenek klubcsapataikban, s miután a két játékos az edzéseken sérülten nem vehetne részt, úgy döntött, méltányolja a kéréseket, és a szerdai felkészülési mérkőzésen nem számít a játékukra.

 A magyar válogatott szerdán 20:30 órakor a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban játssza utolsó felkészülési mérkőzését a világbajnoki selejtezősorozat szeptemberi megkezdése előtt.


* A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott kerete:

 kapusok:

Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers), Király Gábor (1860 München), Megyeri Balázs (Olimpiakosz)


 védők:

Varga József (DVSC-TEVA), Vanczák Vilmos (Sion), Korcsmár Zsolt (Brann Bergen), Mészáros Norbert (DVSC-TEVA), Juhász Roland (Anderlecht), Lipták Zoltán (Győri ETO), Laczkó Zsolt (Sampdoria), Halmosi Péter (Haladás)

középpályások:

Gyurcsó Ádám (Videoton), Koman Vladimir (FK Krasznodar), Szakály Péter (DVSC-TEVA), Pintér Ádám (Real Zaragoza), Dzsudzsák Balázs (Dinamo Moszkva), Koltai Tamás (Győri ETO FC)

csatárok:

Szalai Ádám (Mainz), Szabics Imre (Sturm Graz), Németh Krisztián (Roda JC)



**Van Gaal vb-elődöntőt jósol*






<right> 

</right>
*Louis van Gaal, a holland válogatott újdonsült szövetségi kapitánya elmondta, a nyár elején az volt a legfőbb álma, hogy a Liverpool edzője lehessen.
**

*De mivel ez nem sikerült, a későbbiek során igent mondott a holland szövetség felkérésére, és átvette a szövetségi kapitányi tisztséget az arról leköszönt Bert van Maarwijktól.

- Amióta edzősködöm, mindig is arról álmodoztam, hogy angol bajnokcsapatot hozok össze – mondta Van Gaal. – Amikor hát szóba került, hogy esetleg engem neveztek ki, nem zárkóztam el, de végül nem belém vetették a bizalmukat a Reds vezetői.

A 61 éves szakember azonban az Oranje mestereként is emlékezeteset kíván művelni.

- A vb-selejtező-csoportunk játékereje nem túl riasztó, ezért az azokkal kapcsolatos esélylatolgatástól el is tekintenék. Bár az Eb-n bizony óriási csalódást okozott nemzeti együttesünk, van út felfelé. A 2014-es brazíliai vb-n minimum az elődöntőbe jutás a célom.

*Mint ismert, Hollandia a mieinkkel azonos selejtező-csoportba kapott besorolást.*




*

**Ashley megveszi a Rangers FC-t?*






<right>
*Előfordulhat hogy a skót Rangers FC-t angol tulajdonos kebelezi be.


*Egyelőre ugyan csak reménykedhetnek a Rangers-drukkerek abban, hogy ismét veretes lesz a csapatuk jövője, miután júniusban gazdaságilag összeomlott a világhírű skót klub. A csőd okán a skót harmadik ligában folytatja a pontvadászatot, mivel az ottani liga tagjainak döntő többsége úgy döntött.

Érthető, hogy egy tőkeerős, ötletekkel teli tulajdonos alapvetően segíthetne feléleszteni tetszhalott állapotából a glasgow-i futballklubot. Ez a személy lehet Mike Ashley, az angol Newcastle United tulajdonosa. A termetes férfi ugyanis máris javában tárgyal az adásvételről.

- Folyamatosan egyeztetünk Mike-kal, aki éppen elég pénzzel rendelkezik ahhoz, hogy megvalósítsa a terveit – mondta Charles Green, a Rangers FC vezérigazgatója. – Egy jól átgondolt gazdálkodással három év alatt ismét az élvonalba kerülhet a csapatunk, hiszen évente 5-10 millió font bevétel garantált a jelenlegi pénzügypolitikánkkal.

_*Angliában amúgy tiltják az előírások, hogy egy személy két élvonalbeli klubot is birtokoljon, ezért kacsint Skócia felé Mike Ashley.



*_*Mourinho: Sajnálom, hogy nem dolgozhattam együtt Beckhammel*


<right>





</right>
*
Aktuális kérdésekről is faggatták José Mourinhót a tudósítók az Egyesült Államokban.


*Miután a Real Madrid megverte előkészületi meccsen az amerikai Los Angeles Galaxy-t és az AC Milant is (mindkétszer 5-1-re), az európai együttes portugál mestere, José Mourinho egyéb kérdésekben is kifejtette nézetét. Így persze szólt az angol David Beckham-ről.

*- David kivételes futballista, remek sportember, és igencsak sajnálom, hogy nem lehettem soha az edzője, mert ideálisan együtt dolgoztunk volna – húzta alá Mourinho. – De most legalább láttam őt 45 percen keresztül küzdeni. Az átadásai, a szabadrúgásai pontosak, kiválóak. Persze már 37 éves, így hát nem éppen fiatal, de én is azok táborát gyarapítom, akik azt vallják, hogy óriási hiba volt őt kihagyni a brit olimpiai válogatottból.*

Ennek ellenére hogy így történt, folytatta a mester, David Beckham az olimpiai eszme nagyszerű képviselője, még ha nem is léphetett pályára Stuart Pearce edző Team GB nevű válogatottjában.

*- Ő az, akiről sokat fognak később is beszélni, ha majd a londoni olimpiáról emlékeznek meg.*
</right>
<right>*
*
</right>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 16)

*Magyar válogatott - Egervári Sándor: "A hozzáállással ezúttal sem volt gond..."*


2012. 08. 16. 08.22 <right> 

</right>







*A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szerdán 1-1-es döntetlent játszott Izrael ellen a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezett felkészülési mérkőzésen.*

A két csapat ötödször találkozott egymással: magyar szemszögből két vereség és egy győzelem mellett másodszor született döntetlen.

*A magyarok számára ez a találkozó volt a főpróba a szeptember 7-én rajtoló világbajnoki selejtezősorozat előtt, amelyet Andorrában kezd meg Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány együttese.*


_*Eredmény:

Magyarország-Izrael 1-1 (0-0)
-----------------------------
*_*Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 15 ezer néző, v.: Ivan Kruzliak (szlovák)

gólszerző: Dzsudzsák (51.) illetve Hemed (80.)

sárga lap: Varga (91.), illetve Natko (29.), Jadin (76.)*

_*Magyarország:*_
-------------
*Bogdán – Varga, Mészáros, Juhász (Korcsmár, a szünetben), Laczkó – Pintér (Halmosi, 79.) – Gyurcsó (Németh, a szünetben), Koman (Koltai, 78.), Szakály (Vanczák, 63.), Dzsudzsák – Szalai (Szabics, 86.)*

_*Izrael:
-------
Avat – Spungin (Gabai, 35.), Mori, Tibi, Gershon – Natko, Jadin (Kayal, 84.), Melikson (Ben Haim, 88.), Rafaelov (Vermouth, a szünetben) – Shechter (Hemed, 67.), Damari (Sahar, 57.)*_

*II. félidő:*
-----------
51. perc: Németh és Szalai kavarta meg az izraeli védelmet, végül előbbi 14 méteres lövése után a bal kapufáról pattant ki a labda, a kipattanót Dzsudzsák 10 méterről a kapu bal oldalába bombázta (1-0).
80. perc: egy jobb oldali vendégszöglet után Mori fejesét még védte Bogdán, de a kipattanót Hemed közelről a kapuba lőtte (1-1).

A mérkőzés elején a magyarok játszottak fölényben, mégis a vendégek támadásai jelentettek igazi veszélyt. Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány csapata azonban a védelmi megingások ellenére megúszta a gólt. A félidő derekán már egyértelműen a magyarok akarata érvényesült, Koman remekül szervezte a játékot, ennek megfelelően szinte végig az izraeli térfélen volt a labda, egyre több helyzet alakult ki a vendégek kapuja előtt, de gól nem született a szünetig.

A folytatásra kissé "álmosan" jött ki a magyar együttes, így izraeli akciókkal indult a második játékrész, azonban hamar magára találtak Egervári tanítványai, sőt a pontatlanul futballozó Gyurcsó helyére beállt Németh veszélyesebbé tette a magyar támadásokat, amelynek köszönhetően Dzsudzsák vezetést szerzett. A magyar vezetés után kiegyenlítetté vált a játék, csendesen csordogált a mérkőzés, mígnem a hajrá kezdetén egy szögletet követően Izrael egyenlített. Az utolsó percekben a magyarok ismét magasabb sebességi fokozatba kapcsoltak, de a győztes gól már nem tudták megszerezni.

*Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*

_*"A hozzáállással ezúttal sem volt gond, de ma ennyi volt ebben a csapatban. Ennek persze megvannak az okai, nem szerettem volna mind a hat cserelehetőséget kihasználni, de kényszerűségből mégis ki kellett, továbbá különböző edzettségi állapotban vannak a játékosok, így voltak olyanok, akik elfáradtak. Remélem, szeptemberre, amikor minden játékos lábában lesznek tétmérkőzések, készen állunk majd az előttünk álló vb-selejtezőkre".*_


​


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 17)

Ha már a focinál tartunk, a kedvenc játékosom már vagy 6 éve Lukas Podolski. Tudom, hogy most már nem annyira jó, de mégis ő maradt a kedvencem. További kedvenceim: Khedira, Messi, Xavi, Klose...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Már a főtábla a tét


2012. 08. 22. 07.13 <right> 

</right>

Ma este megkezdődik a Bajnokok Ligája rájátszása.









Öt mérkőzést rendeznek ma a Bajnokok Ligája playoff körében melyek között magyar érdekeltségű összecsapás is lesz, hiszen a Vass Ádámot is a soraiban tudó román CFR Cluj a svájci Basel otthonában próbál értékelhető eredményt elérni.

A további program:
Szpartak Moszkva–Fenerbahce 18:00 (tv: Digi Sport 1)
FC Köbenhavn–Lille 20:45
Helsingborg–Celtic 20:45
Mönchengladbach–Dinamo Kijev 20:45 (tv: Sport1)

Külföldi sajtó Magyarországról - Izraeli lapok a szerdai focimeccsen történt antiszemita incidensekről
*


<right> 

</right>










​*

A magyar hatóságok még mindig nem kértek bocsánatot az Izrael-ellenes és antiszemita incidensek miatt, amelyek az augusztus 15-i izraeli-magyar labdarúgó mérkőzésen történtek Budapesten - írta a Haarec című izraeli napilap.
* 
Az újság honlapján vasárnap este megjelent írás felidézi, hogy a magyar szurkolók a lelátókról "büdös zsidót" kiáltottak, Mussolinit méltatták, Palesztinát éltették, és az izraeli himnusz elhangzásakor hátat fordítottak a focipályának.

A The Jerusalem Post is teret szentel internetes felületén a barátságos mérkőzésen történteknek. Megszólaltatja Efraim Zuroffot is, a Simon Wiesenthal Központ izraeli irodájának igazgatóját, aki szerint a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban történtek egy, az ország egészét sújtó problémára mutatnak rá. 


*David Villa köszönetet mondott*


2012. 08. 22. 08.14 <right> 




</right>

*

Közel nyolc hónap után góllal tért vissza a Barcelonába a támadó.


*David Villa még decemberben a klubvilágbajnokságon sérült meg és törött sípcsontja nagyon nehezen gyógyult, ezért a támadó lemaradt a nyári Európa-bajnokságról is. A Barcelona nyári felkészülésén azonban már részt tudott venni és az utolsó barátságos mérkőzésen már játszott is pár percet. A csatár a La Liga nyitó fordulójában a Real Sociedad ellen negyedórát kapott Tito Vilanovától és góllal bizonyította, hogy újra a régi.
Villának előre megtervezett gólöröme volt, hiszen egy póló volt a meze alatt, amivel köszönetet mondott a családjának azzal, hogy felesége és két gyermeke volt a dresszre nyomtatva. A mérkőzés után az egyik leghíresebb közösségi portálon a szurkolóknak is köszönetet mondott és hozzátette, hogy sosem fogja elfelejteni azt a pillanatot.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Összesen félmilliós büntetés az Újpestnek és az FTC-nek*


2012. 08. 23. 05.00 <right> 

</right>






​*

Az MLSZ Fegyelmi Bizottsága szerdai ülésén az alábbi határozatokat hozta.**NB I*

A FEB alelnöke által kijelölt fegyelmi tanács (FT) a Pécs - DVSC mérkőzésen történt rendezési hiányosságok, a hazai szurkolók részéről pirotechnikai eszközök használata és tárgy bedobása a játéktérre miatt a Pécset, mint visszaesőt,* 150.000 Ft,* a Debrecent a vendégszurkolók részéről pirotechnikai eszközök használata és szurkolók kísérésére vonatkozó előírás be nem tartása miatt *100.000 Ft *pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi.

Az FT az *Újpest – FTC*mérkőzésen történt rendezési hiányosságok, a hazai szurkolók részéről pirotechnikai eszközök használata és a vendég szurkolókat sértő transzparens kihelyezése miatt az Újpestet, mint visszaesőt *300.000,- Ft, az FTC-t, mint visszaesőt,* a vendégszurkolók részéről pirotechnikai eszközök használata, egyéb tárgyak égetése és a hazai szurkolókat sértő transzparens kihelyezése miatt *200.000 Ft* pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi.

Az FT a Honvéd - Diósgyőr mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban, a vendégszurkolókra vonatkozó jegyértékesítési előírások be nem tartásáért, a *Honvédot 150.000 Ft* pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi.

*Az FT a Pécs - FTC mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban, a vendégszurkolókra vonatkozó jegyértékesítési előírások be nem tartásáért a Pécset, mint visszaesőt, 120.000,- Ft pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi.*

Az FT a Pécset, labdarúgó átigazolási díjának Kaposvár részére történő késedelmes megfizetéséért,* 325.000 Ft *pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezi.

Az FT tárgyalás megtartása után *Kemenes Szabolcs* (Honvéd) négy mérkőzésre szóló eltiltását hatályában változatlanul fenntartotta.

*NB II*

- *Szilasi Milán* (Baja) 1, *Hajdú Norbert* (ZTE) 1 és* Ludánszki Bence *(DVSC) 2 soron következő felnőtt bajnoki mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott.

*
Színes lapok miatt kiszabott pénzbüntetés*

_*- DVSC 30, Diósgyőr 36, Győr 12,5, ZTE 15 és Szigetszentmiklós 12,5 ezer forint.


*_




*
BL, Európa Liga és Premier League mérkőzést is rendeznek ma*


2012. 08. 23. 03.32 <right> 

</right>
*Dzsudzsák Balázs, Lencse László és Juhász Roland is pályára léphet ma este.
**A Bajnokok Ligája playoffkörében ma újabb mérkőzéseket rendeznek és a Juhász Rolanddal felálló Anderlecht valamint a Lencse Lászlót is a soraiban tudó Hapoel Ironi Kirjat Smona is ma játssza mérkőzését. Az Európa Ligában is lesz magyar érdekeltség hiszen a Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló Dinamo Moszkva a Stuttgart otthonába látogat. Angliában a Chelsea játszik előrehozott bajnoki mérkőzést.*
*
Bajnokok Ligája playoff:

AEL Limassol (ciprusi)–Anderlecht (belga) 20:45

BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)–Hapoel Ironi Kirjat Smona (izraeli)  20:45

Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)–NK Maribor (szlovén)  20:45

Sporting Braga (portugál)–Udinese (olasz)  20:45 (tv: Digi Sport 1)

Málaga (spanyol)–Panathinaikosz (görög)  20:45


Európa Liga playoff:*
*VFB Stuttgart (német)–Dinamo Moszkva (orosz) 18.15


Premier League, 3. fordulóból előrehozott mérkőzés:

Chelsea–Reading  20.45 (tv: Digi Sport 2)*
*EL-selejtező - Kondás: "Mindenki sokat vár a csapatomtól"*


<right> 

</right>



*

Nem lenne elégedett a 2004-es 0-0-ás eredménnyel Kondás Elemér a belga FC Bruges elleni Európa Liga-selejtezőre készülő Debrecen labdarúgócsapatának az edzője.*

A két csapat nyolc éve is találkozott egymással az UEFA Kupában, akkor az első mérkőzésen Belgiumban 1-0-ra diadalmaskodtak a hazaiak, míg a visszavágón gól nélküli döntetlen született.

_* "Ahhoz, hogy esélyünk legyen a jövő heti visszavágón is, gólt, gólokat kell lőnünk" *_- mondta a szakember a szerdán Debrecenben tartott sajtótájékoztatón, hozzátéve: csak később derül ki, hogy a középpályás Varga József és Selim Bouadla - mindketten kisebb sérüléssel bajlódnak - tudja-e vállalni a játékot a csütörtökön 20:30-kor kezdődő első mérkőzésen.

A tréner elmondta, a korábban Belgiumban profiskodó Adamo Coulibaly és Ibrahima Sidibe, valamint a volt debreceni futballista, a jelenleg a belga Kortrijkban játszó Czvitkovics Péter is segített feltérképezni az ellenfelet. Kondás szerint a Bruges idegenben is arra törekszik, hogy irányítsa a játékot. 

Georges Leekens, a Bruges vezetőedzője a sajtótájékoztatón kifejtette: kicsit meglepte őket a forróság, amely Magyarországon várt rájuk, de ígérete szerint ez nem lesz hatással a játékukra.

* "Mindenki sokat vár a csapatomtól, és ez folyamatos nyomás alatt tart bennünket"* - hangoztatta a belga tréner, hozzátéve, hogy a DVSC-TEVA-t erős csapatnak tartják, és különösen a magyar bajnokság gólkirályára, *Coulibalyra kell odafigyelniük.




*
*Advocaat: Toivonen a PSV aranybányája*


2012. 08. 23. 07.35 <right> 





</right>

*

Eléggé el nem ítélhető módon próbálja maradásra bírni Ola Toivonent az edzője, Dick Advocaat.

*Amikor híre ment, hogy a PSV Eindhoven támadó középpályását, Toivonent több klub is kinézte magának, Dick Advocaat edző addig kilincselt a holland klub vezetőinél, amíg elég magasan, 14 millió euróban határozták meg a svéd játékos kivásárlási árát.

- Ettől aztán elment a kedve az orosz Rubin Kazanynak és az angol Liverpoolnak is, bár mindkét országból megkörnyékeztek – ismerte be Toivonen. – De sebaj, van még két idényem Eindhovenben, aztán meglátjuk, ki lesz a következő jelentkező.

A volt orosz szövetségi kapitány, Advocaat szerint a svéd játékos egy valódi aranybánya, hiszen nem 14, de akár húszmillió eurót is elkérhetnek érte jövő nyáron.

-_* Ola folyamatosan fejlődik, a csapatjátékunk egyik motorja, rém elégedett vagyok vele, és ha egyszer menni akar, akkor jelentős pénzt veszünk ki belőle*_ *– fogalmazott Advocaat.*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Pepe kihagyja a Szuperkupát*


2012. 08. 23. 17.45 <right> 

</right>






*A Real Madrid belső védője nem játszik ma este a Barcelona ellen.

*A hétvégén elrajtolt a spanyol élvonal és a Real Madrid hazai pályán a Valencia ellen indította a szezont. Mindamellett hogy döntetlennel zárult a találkozó a „Királyi Gárda” még a védelem közepének oszlopos tagját is elvesztette ugyanis a Valencia góljánál Pepe, Iker Casillas és Xabi Alonso ütközött egymással, amiből a portugál jött ki a legrosszabbul mivel le is kellett cserélni.

A tegnapi napig kérdéses volt a játéka a ma esti Barcelona elleni Szuperkupa döntőben, de José Mourinho egy nyilatkozatában elmondta, hogy Pepére nem számíthat a 2012/2013-as szezon első El Classicóján. Helyette Raúl Albiol szerepel majd a védelem tengelyében.








*DVTK: Jeff Silva kölcsönbe érkezik Miskolcra*


*A Videoton brazil hátvédje, Jeff Silva júliusban próbajátékon járt a Diósgyőrnél. A labdarúgó megfelelt a teszteken és csatlakozhat a piros-fehérekhez.*
Silva korábban hazáján kívül Portugáliában és Szerbiában is megfordult már, januárban került a Videotonhoz. Mivel nem jutott sok lehetőséghez, ezért a fehérváriak úgy döntöttek, hogy az év végéig kölcsönadják a Diósgyőrnek, ahol minden bizonnyal jóval többször léphet majd pályára.
_*Érdekesség, hogy Gosztonyi András és Elek Ákos után Jeff Silva már a harmadik olyan játékos, aki a Videoton csapatától érkezik a Diósgyőrhöz.



*_




_*

*_*Belgát verne a Debrecen is*


2012. 08. 23. 16.11 <right> 

</right>
*A Videoton az Európa Liga selejtező előző körében már kiejtett egy flamand együttest, a Gentet, és most hasonlóan nagy tettre készül a Kondás-alakulat is. A piros-fehérek számára az Club Bruges-ön át vezet az út Európába.*Már csak egy lépés választja el az Európa Liga csoportkörétől a DVSC-TEVA gárdáját. A hajdúsági csapat az EL play off körének első mérkőzésén hazai pályán – pontosabban pályaválasztóként Nyíregyházán – játszik a Club Bruges ellen. A belgák tisztában vannak vele, hogy a magyar együttest nem lehet leírni, hiszen honfitársaikat már korábban is megtréfálta egy honi gárda, a Videoton. Georges Leekens, a bruges-iek vezetőedzője örült a nagy melegnek, ami Magyarországon fogadta, bár azt is hozzátette, hogy ez a játékot majd megnehezíti. Elárulta a meccs előtti sajtótájékoztatón azt is, hogy edzéseken igyekeztek a legjobbat kihozni magukból, és céljuk a csoportkörbe kerülés.

Persze ugyanezt akarja kiharcolni a Debercen is. Kondás Elemér vezetőedző bízik abban, hogy olyan eredményt érnek el ma este, melynek tudatában nyugodtan utazhatnak majd a visszavágóra. A trénert többen is segítették, hiszen Herczeg András a belgák legutóbbi meccsét a helyszínen nézte meg, és a Belgiumban légióskodó, egykori Loki labdarúgó Czvitkovics Péter is hasznos tanácsokkal látta el. Kondás Elemér még a sajtótájékoztató végén azt is hozzátette, hogy a nyolc évvel ezelőtti Club Bruges ellen lejátszott UEFA Kupa selejtezőjével – 0-0 – most nem lenne elégedett, mivel mindenképpen gólt kell lőniük hazai pályán.
_*
A Debrecen nem számít a párharc esélyesének, de koránt sem kell feltett kézzel nekivágnia a párharcnak, melyből egy kisebb bravúr árán győztesként is kijöhet.*_



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*EL: Tíz emberrel már nem bírta a Loki*


<right>
</right>*Pályaválasztóként vereséget szenvedett, így nagyon nehéz visszavágóra számíthat a DVSC-TEVA az Európa Liga selejtezőjének play off körében.


**Európa Liga-selejtező, 4. forduló, első mérkőzés:*
*
Debreceni VSC-FC Bruges 0-3*


<right></right>*Nyíregyháza, 8 ezer néző, v.: Matej Jug (szlovén)*

* gólszerzők: Blondel (58.), Rafaelov (77.), Bacca (91.)
 sárga lap: Simac (2.), illetve Larsen (68.)
 piros lap: Ramos (45.)

 Debreceni VSC:
--------------
Poleksic - Nagy Z. (Lucas, 87.), Simac, Mészáros, Mohl - Szakály, Ramos, Varga, Rezes (Kulcsár, 80.) - Sidibe (Bódi, 66.), Coulibaly

 FC Bruges:
----------
Jorgacevic - Hoefkens, Donk, Larsen, Figueras - Zimling (Víctor Vázquez, 85.), Blondel, Meunier, Odjidja Ofoe (Jörgensen, 90.), Rafaelov - Tchité (Bacca, 67.)
*
Az első félidő kiegyenlített játékot hozott. A Debrecen több helyzetet dolgozott ki, ám csatárai nem tudtak betalálni. A kapujától mintegy 70 méterre feleslegesen szabálytalankodó Luis Ramost kiállította a bíró a játékrész végén, amivel igen hátrányos helyzetbe hozta a magyar bajnokot a hondurasi légiós.
A folytatásban az emberelőnyben játszó vendégek nagy fölényben futballoztak, melynek köszönhetően háromszor is betaláltak Poleksic kapujába. A Debrecen ugyan nem adta fel a küzdelmet, de a nagyobb tudás előtt fejet kellett hajtania. Az egy hét múlva esedékes visszavágó csupán formalitásnak ígérkezik, a továbbjutás gyakorlatilag eldőltnek tekinthető.




*Labdarúgó NB I - A listavezető ellen mutatkozik be a Ferencváros új vezetőedzője*

*-*_* Időpontváltozások* _
<right>
</right>






*

A veretlenül listavezető Budapest Honvéd ellen mutatkozik be a Ferencváros kispadján a kedden kinevezett vezetőedző, a holland Ricardo Moniz a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 5. fordulójában.
*

A zöld-fehéreknél hétfőn, az ősi rivális Újpest otthonában elszenvedett 2-1-es vasárnapi vereséget követően közös megegyezéssel bontották fel Détári Lajos szerződését. A Ferencváros egy győzelem mellett két döntetlent és egy vereséget könyvelhetett el eddig a bajnokságban, míg szombati ellenfele csak múlt héten, hazai pályán a Paks ellen hullajtott el két pontot.

A bajnoki címvédő Debrecen - amely csütörtökön a belga Bruges együttesét látja vendégül az Európa Liga selejtezőjében - a még nyeretlen Pápát fogadja, míg a legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes Videoton - amely a török Trabzonspor vendége lesz az EL-ben - a veretlen Haladást látja vendégül.

A múlt heti derbin győztes Újpestre újabb fővárosi rangadó vár, az egyéves másodosztályú szereplés után visszatért, veretlen MTK otthonába látogat.

A forduló pénteki nyitómérkőzésén két nyeretlen csapat, a Paks és az újonc Eger találkozik.

*A magyar szövetség (MLSZ) versenybizottsága csütörtökön három szombati mérkőzés időpontját módosította.* 

_*Mindhárom esetében a hőségriadó miatt az MLSZ kezdeményezte a mérkőzés kezdési és közvetítési időpontjának változtatását.
*_ 
*Ez alapján a Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd találkozó 14 helyett 16:15 órakor, a Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE mérkőzés 16 helyett 18:30 órakor, míg a Diósgyőri VTK-FGSZ Siófok 18:30 helyett 20:45 órakor kezdődik.*


* Az 5. forduló programja:
péntek:

MVM Paks-Egri FC 17 ó, v.: Vad II

MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 19 ó, v.: Becséri

 szombat:

Kaposvári Rákóczi - PMFC-Matias 16 ó, v.: Farkas Á.

Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd 16:15 ó, v.: Iványi

Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE 18:30 ó, v.: Szilasi

Diósgyőri VTK-FGSZ Siófok 20:45 ó, v.: Berger

vasárnap:

DVSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 16:30 ó, v.: Takács

Videoton FC-Haladás Sopron Bank 18:30 ó, v.: Andó-Szabó


A tabella:

 1. Budapest Honvéd 4 3 1 - 7-4 10 pont
2. DVSC-TEVA 4 3 - 1 9-5 9
3. Haladás Sopron Bank 4 2 2 - 8-3 8
4. MTK Budapest 4 2 2 - 6-2 8
5. Diósgyőri VTK 4 2 1 1 4-3 7
Videoton FC 4 2 1 1 4-3 7
7. Győri ETO FC 4 2 1 1 7-8 7
8. Kaposvári Rákóczi 4 2 - 2 5-6 6
9. Ferencváros 4 1 2 1 6-4 5
10. PMFC-Matias 4 1 2 1 5-5 5
11. Újpest FC 4 1 1 2 5-6 4
12. MVM Paks 4 - 3 1 7-8 3
13. Kecskeméti TE 4 - 2 2 4-6 2
14. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 4 - 2 2 2-7 2
15. Egri FC 4 - 1 3 4-8 1
16. FGSZ Siófok 4 - 1 3 3-8 1



*
*Spanyol Szuperkupa – A Barcelona nyerte az El Clásico első felvonását*


2012. 08. 24. 04.03 <right> 

</right>




*

A kupagyőztes FC Barcelona hazai környezetben 3-2-re legyőzte a bajnok Real Madridot a labdarúgó Spanyol Szuperkupa-döntő első, csütörtöki mérkőzésén.
*

Az első félidőben hatalmas mezőnyfölényben futballozott a Barcelona, ugyanakkor nem tudott komoly helyzetet kialakítani az ősi rivális ellen. A fővárosiak gyakorlatilag teljesen veszélytelenek voltak.

Nem sokkal a fordulást követően szinte a semmiből szerzett vezetést a Real Madrid: az addig „észrevehetetlen” Ronaldo egy szöglet utáni fejesből volt eredményes. Ugyanakkor a Barca Pedro révén egy percen belül válaszolt, így minden kezdődhetett előröl.

A 69. percben Iniesta tört be Ramos mellett a 16-oson belülre, de válogatottbeli csapattársa felrúgta. A büntetőt Messi magabiztosan értékesítette. Nem sokkal később ismét Iniesta volt az egyik főszereplő, hiszen egy fantasztikus szóló után Xavit szolgálta ki mesterien, akinek nem okozott gondot a kapuba passzolni. Ezzel el is dőlt a mérkőzés, de a párharc nem, ugyanis Valdes a 85. percben elszórakozott egy hazaadást, Di María gólja pedig nyílttá tette a visszavágót.

* Összességében ez volt a 220. El Clásico, sikerével a Barcelona 87-87-re egyenlített a győzelmeket tekintve, emellett 46-szor született döntetlen. A mostani párharc visszavágóját jövő szerdán rendezik.*


*Spanyol Szuperkupa-döntő, első mérkőzés:

FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 3-2 (0-0)
---------------------------------- 

Camp Nou Stadion, v.: Carlos Gomez
 gólszerzők: Pedro (56.), Messi (70., 11-esből), Xavi (78.), illetve Ronaldo (55.), Di María (85.)
 sárga lap: Mascherano (45.), illetve Xabi Alonso (11.), Arbeloa (44.), Albiol (51.)

 Barcelona:
---------- 
Valdes – Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Adriano – Xavi (Fabregás, 83.), Busquets, Iniesta – Sanchez (Tello, 72.), Messi, Pedro (Jordi Alba, 87.)


 Real Madrid:
------------
Casillas – Arbeloa, Albiol, Ramos, Fabio Coentreao – Khedira, Xabi Alonso - Ronaldo, Özil (Marcelo, 82.), Callejon (Di María, 66.) - Benzema (Higuaín, 61.)
*
*
*

*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*MLSZ: a Kaposvár - PMFC meccset nem csúsztatják*


2012. 08. 24. 12.33 <right> 

</right>
_*Az ÁNTSZ meghosszabbította a hőségriadót, melynek következtében a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség három szombati mérkőzés kezdési időpontját is megváltoztatta. 
**
Az egyetlen kivétel a Kaposvári Rákóczi - PMFC-Matias ütközet.


*_Mint ismeretes, a Ferencvárosi TC – Budapest Honvéd, a Győri ETO – KTE-Phoenix Mecano és a Diósgyőri VTK – FGSZ Siófok összecsapás is, az eredetileg tervezettnél két órával később kezdődik. A meghosszabbított hőségriadó miatt a Kaposvári Rákóczi és a PMFC-Matias összecsapásánál is jelezték effajta igényüket a klubvezetők, de az MLSZ az ő kérelmüket már nem részesítette pozitív elbírálásban.

A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség a 15:00 óra előtt kezdődő mérkőzések időpontját kívánta csupán megváltoztatni, ám mivel a televíziós közvetítéseket is befolyásolta a módosítás, ezért a szombati napra tervezett “tévés meccsek” mindegyikét később kell kezdeni, hogy ne ütközzenek. A Kaposvár és a Pécs találkozóját nem láthatjuk a TV-ben, ezért rendezik meg az eredetileg kitűzött 16:15-ös időpontban.

Való igaz, a nagy meleg délután 4-5 óra tájékában sem lesz éppen enyhe, célszerű lenne talán minden mérkőzést 18:00 után kezdeni, de múlthéten jó példa is akadt, hiszen a Haladás – Diósgyőr találkozón 14:00-kor végezték el a kezdőrúgást, és a korai időpont, valamint a nagy meleg ellenére is jó iramú, pörgős meccset láthattak a nézők.
*
Bízzunk benne, hogy a hőség ellenére is magas színvonalú, közönségszórakoztató mérkőzéseket játszanak a csapatok az OTP Bank Liga 5. fordulójában is.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Didac Vilát megműtötték*







2012. 08. 24. 17.07 <right> 

</right>






*Az AC Milan a klub hivatalos honlapján közölte, hogy Didac Vila ágyéksérülése miatt a mai **napon kés alá feküdt.

*A beavatkozásra Ramon Cugat professzor vezetése alatt Barcelonában került sor, ahol jelen volt még a Milan orvosa, dr. Stefano Mazzoni is. 

_*A sikeres műtét után a játékos várhatóan nyolc hétig nem léphet pályára, ha nem merül fel egyéb komplikáció.



*_*Leonardo: Ibra a legjobb!*


2012. 08. 24. 17.08 <right> 






</right>
*A PSG sportigazgatója szerint a svéd csatár jobb, mint Messi vagy Ronaldo.
*
Leonardo a francia élvonalbeli Paris Saint-Germain sportigazgatója a minap egy nyilatkozatában elárulta, hogy véleménye szerint a nyáron a klubjához igazoló svéd világklasszis Zlatan Ibrahimovic a világ legjobb játékosa.
A korábbi kitűnő brazil válogatott labdarúgó szerint sem a háromszoros Aranylabdás Messi sem pedig Cristiano Ronaldo nem jobb góllövő, mint Ibra. A szakember szerint a támadó sokkal jobban érzi a kaput, mint a két legjobb játékosnak tartott labdarúgó, hiszen erősebb magasabb és a technikai tudása is kiemelkedő.
_*
A PSG igencsak beragadt a francia bajnoki rajtjánál, hiszen két döntetlennel kezdte a szezont bár Ibrahimovic csak az egyik találkozón lépett pályára és azon kétszer is eredményes volt tehát rajta tényleg semmi nem múlik.*_




*Sahin távolodik az Arsenaltól*


2012. 08. 24. 17.01 <right> 





</right>
*

Angol források szerint Sahin ügynöke, Reza Fazeli a Liverpoolhoz utazott tárgyalni. Hétfőn még úgy tűnt, semmi nem gátolja meg a török játékos Arsenalba való igazolását, azonban a hírek szerint londoni klub nem kölcsönbe, hanem végleg szerette volna a játékost szerződtetni, azonban ebbe sem Sahin sem a Real Madrid nem ment bele.
**


EL: Több csapat is gálázott tegnap*


2012. 08. 24. 14.05 





<right> 

</right>
*Az Európa Liga playoffkörében a PSV, a Hannover és a Bilbao is kitömte az ellenfelét.*

A magyar csapatok felemás napot zártak a tegnapi Európa Liga körben, ugyanis a Debrecen háromgólos hátrányt hozott össze míg a Videoton idegenben ért el gól nélküli döntetlent. Ezeken kívül még egy magyar érdekeltségű találkozót rendeztek tegnap, ahol a Husztival felálló Hannover ötöt vágott az őket vendégül látó lengyel Slask Wroclawnak.
*
A további eredmények:*
*
Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz)–AZ (holland) 1–0 
Gólszerző: Traoré (51.) *
*
Neftci (azeri)–APOEL Nicosia (ciprusi)** 1–1 **
Gólszerző: Sukurov (82. – 11-esből), ill. Benasur (83.)*
*
Tromsö** (norvég)–Partizan Beograd (szerb) **3–2 **
Gólszerző: Prijovic (37.), Bjorck (77.), Kara (82.), ill. Markovics (43.), Mitrovics (84.)*
*
Ekranas (litván)–**Steaua Bucuresti** (román)** 0–2 **
Gólszerző: Martinovics (36.), Popa (76.) *
*
Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai)–**Olympique Marseille** (francia) **1–2 **
Gólszerző: Pajovics (26.), ill. J. Ayew (18., 53.)*
*
Molde **(norvég)–Heerenveen (holland) **2–0 **
Gólszerző: Eikrem (31.), Moström (90.)*
*
Legia Warszawa (lengyel)–Rosenborg (norvég) **1–1** 
Gólszerző: Kosecki (42.), ill. Dockal (90.)*
*
Atromitosz (görög)–Newcastle United (angol)** 1–1 **
Gólszerző: Epstein (24.), ill. R. Taylor (45.) *
*
AIK (svéd)–**CSZKA Moszkva** (orosz) **0–1** 
Gólszerző: Honda (61.)*
*
Liberec (cseh)–Dnipro (ukrán) **2–2 **
Gólszerző: Breznanik (62.), Vácha (90. – 11-esből), ill. Konopljanka (43.), Matheus (49.)*
*
Dinamo Bucuresti (román)–**Metaliszt Harkiv** (ukrán) **0–2 **
Gólszerző: Xavier (9.), Cristaldo (57.) *
*
Bursaspor** (török)–Twente (holland) **3–1**
Gólszerző: Batalla (39., 82.), Sesták (69.), ill. Chadli (31.) *
*
Luzern **(svájci)–Racing Genk (belga)** 2–1**
Gólszerző: Rangelov (7.), Winter (71.), ill. Vossen (12.)*
*
Trabzonspor (török)–Videoton (magyar) **0–0 *
*
Dudelange (luxemburgi)–**Hapoel Tel-Aviv** (izraeli) **1–3 **
Gólszerző: Joachim (20.), ill. Caillet (4. – öngól), Ben Haim (19. – 11-esből), Cohen (26.)*
*
Feyenoord (holland)–Sparta Praha (cseh) 2–2 
Gólszerző: Nelom (60.), Achahbar (93.), ill. Kadlec (22., 27.)*
*
Midtjylland (dán)–**Young Boys **(svájci)** 0–3**
Gólszerző: Bobadilla (42.), Farnreud (81.), Costanzo (92.) *
*
Lokeren** (belga)–Viktoria Plzen (cseh) **2–1 **
Gólszerző: Harbaoui (10.), Maric (90. – 11-esből), ill. Bakos (29.)*
*
DVSC-Teva (magyar)–**FC Bruges **(belga) **0–3 *
*
PAOK Szaloniki** (görög)–Rapid Wien (osztrák) **2–1 **
Gólszerző: Athanasziadisz (69.), Kacikasz (83.), ill. Alar (25.)*
*
Hearts (skót)–**Liverpool** (angol) **0–1 
**Gólszerző: Webster (78. – öngól)*
*
Slask Wroclaw (lengyel)–**Hannover **(német)** 3–5 **
Gólszerző: Jodlowiec (34.), Patejuk (54.), Kazmierczak (61.), ill. Andreasen (7., 82.),*
*
Schlaudraff (25.), Stindl (40.), Schmiedebach (85.) *
*
Motherwell (skót)–**Levante** (spanyol)** 0–2** 
Gólszerző: Juanlu (42.), El Zhar (62.)*
*
Vaslui (román)–**Internazionale **(olasz) **0–2
** Gólszerző: Cambiasso (23.), Palacio (73.)*
*
Crvena zvezda (szerb)–Bordeaux (francia)** 0–0*
*
Horsens (dán)–Sporting (portugál) **1–1 
**Gólszerző: Spelmann (15.), ill. Carrillo (79.)*
*
Athletic Bilbao** (spanyol)–HJK (finn) **6–0** 
Gólszerző: Aduriz (24., 51.), Susaeta (30., 57.), Pérez (42.), Iraola (85.)*
*
NK Mura (szlovén)–**Lazio** (olasz)** 0–2** 
Gólszerző: Hernánes (31.), Klose (59.)*
*
Zeta Golubovci (montenegrói)–**PSV** (holland) **0–5 **
Gólszerző: Toivonen (2.), Matavz (74.), Strootman (78.), Lens (84.), Van Bommel (90.) *
*
Marítimo **(portugál)–Dila Gori (grúz) **1–0 **
Gólszerző: Fidelis (64.)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Az Újpest legyőzésével veretlen maradt az MTK*


2012. 08. 25. 06.04 <right> 

</right>





*

Az MTK hazai környezetben 2-1-re nyert az Újpest ellen a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 5. fordulójának péntek esti mérkőzésén, ezzel a tabella élére ugrott és továbbra is veretlen.*
*
OTP Bank Liga, 5. forduló:

MTK Budapest-Újpest FC 2-1 (0-0)
--------------------------------
Hidegkuti Stadion, 2000 néző, v.: Becséri
gólszerzők: Iandoli (55., öngól), Csiki (73.), illetve Kabát (47.)
sárga lap: Vukmir (42.), illetve Remili (17.), Aarab (64.), Antón (68.)*

*MTK Budapest:
-------------
Hegedüs L. – Wolfe, Kelemen, Vukmir, Hidvégi – Zsidai, Vadnai - Kanta J., Lázok (Ladányi, 85.), Csiki (Balajti, 93.) – Könyves (Tischler, 90.)

Újpest FC:
----------
Balajcza – Szélesi, Aarab, Antón, Iandoli – Remili (Zaris, 71.), Balogh B., Vasiljevic, Christ – Tshibuabua, Kabát
*


*Jakab Dávid továbbjutott a Nike futball-tehetségkutatójának világdöntőjében Barcelonában*<right>

</right>





*
Jakab Dávid túljutott az első kiválasztáson a Nike sportszergyártó cég futball-tehetségkutatójának világdöntőjében, amely Barcelonában zajlik.*


A szervezők pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a The Chance 2012 (Az esély 2012) elnevezésű viadal 100 legjobb fiatal játékosa közül - akik 54 országból érkeztek a katalán városba - csütörtökön 52-en jutottak tovább. A győztesek névsorát David Luíz, a Chelsea brazil válogatott védője hirdette ki, Jakab Dávid neve utolsóként hangzott el.

A világdöntő másik magyar résztvevője, *Nagy Levente *ugyanakkor nem jutott tovább az FC Barcelona utánpótlásképző bázisán, a La Masiában zajló viadalon. 

A legjobb 52 játékos mezőnyét pénteken a felére csökkentik, ezt követően az elődöntő és a döntő következik.

Az elmúlt három napban a résztvevők fantasztikus élményekkel gazdagodhattak, ugyanis a Barca legnagyobb sztárjaival, többek között Andrés Iniestával és Gerard Piquével is találkoztak, valamint a helyszínen szurkolhatták végig a csütörtöki Spanyol Szuperkupa első mérkőzését, amelyen a Barcelona 3-2-re nyert az ősi rivális Real Madrid ellen.



*Megkezdődtek a tárgyalások Kakáért*


2012. 08. 25. 02.18 <right> 




</right>
*

A legújabb hírek szerint a Milannál úgy döntöttek, hogy újabb rohamot indítanak Ricardo Kaká megszerzése **érdekében, de a piros-feketék továbbra is csak kölcsönvennék az egykori aranylabdást.*


A hét elején már úgy tűnt, hogy a Milannál végleg letettek Kaká visszahozásáról, de az olasz klub most egy harmadik félre, a jól ismert játékosügynökre, Ernesto Bronzettire bízta a közvetítő szerepét.
Bronzetti a közelmúltban csupán 0,001 százalék esélyt látott arra, hogy Kaká visszatérjen a Milanhoz, de a helyzet az elmúlt pár órában megváltozott, miután a brazil középpályás kimaradt a Spanyol Szuperkupa első mérkőzésére nevezett csapatból.






Az elmúlt napokban a sajtó Kaká Manchester Unitedbe való igazolásáról is cikkezett, ám a pletykákat végül egyik fél sem erősítette meg. A La Gazzetta dello Sport és a Sky Italia értesülései szerint azonban a Milan vezetősége most zöld utat adott Bronzettinek, hogy megkezdje a tárgyalásokat Florentino Perezzel, a Real Madrid elnökével.

A Milan továbbra is ragaszkodik a ”kölcsön+opció” ajánlathoz, míg a Real Madridot csak a játékos végleges eladása érdekli. A helyzet megoldása Luka Modric leigazolása lehet, aki egyre közelebb kerül a királyi klubhoz. A horvát játékos érkezésével Kaká végleg létszámfelettivé válhat, és megtartása túl nagy anyagi terhet jelentene a madridiaknak. A Milan állítólag már meg is egyezett Rickyvel a fizetéscsökkentésről, ami eddig az egyik legnagyobb akadálya volt a transzfer létrejöttének.
_*
Kaká még 2009-ben 68 millió euróért igazolt a Real Madridhoz, miután 193 mérkőzésen 70-szer volt eredményes, de a spanyol fővárosban eleinte a sérülései, később pedig a kevés játéklehetőség miatt nem tudott kiteljesedni.*_




*Modric egyre közelebb*


2012. 08. 25. 06.13 <right> 





</right>
*

"Az elnök úr azt mondta, hogy folynak a tárgyalások és jól haladnak. Modric helyzete az elkövetkezendő két napban megoldódik" - nyilatkozta Andre Villas Boas.
*


*Maradona fia nem akar Argentínában játszani
*
*Diego Armando Sinagra, Maradona házasságon kívül született fia nem akar Argentínában futballozni.*

Az argentin válogatottat 1986-ban világbajnoki címig vezető élő legenda 25 esztendős fiát egy alsóbb osztályban szereplő csapat, az El Porvenir szerette volna leigazolni, de a játékos azt üzente, hogy nem szerződik oda.
A fiatalember, akit Maradona Juniornak hív az argentin sajtó, jelenleg az olasz D osztályban szerepel.

_*Diego Armando Sinagra 1986-ban Olaszországban született. Édesanyjának, Cristina Sinagrának akkor volt viszonya a világklasszis futballista édesapával, amikor Maradona a Napoli csapatában játszott.



*_*Bundesliga - Győzelemmel rajtolt a címvédő Dortmund*


A Borussia Dortmund 2-1-es sikerével rajtolt a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 2012/13-as idénye: a címvédő a vendég Werder Brement múlta felül a pénteki nyitómérkőzésen.
A Dortmund mostani győzelmével 29 mérkőzés óta veretlen a Bundesligában, utoljára tavaly szeptember 18-án kapott ki Hannoverben. Még hét meccs választja el attól, hogy utolérje az e tekintetben rekorder Hamburger SV-t, amely az 1981/82 és 1982/83-as szezonban állította fel a csúcsot.
*
Bundesliga, 1. forduló:*
*
Borussia Dortmund-Werder Bremen 2-1 (1-0)*
*
szombat:*
*
Augsburg-Düsseldorf 15:30 ó*
*SC Freiburg-FSV Mainz 05 15:30 ó*
*Greuther Fürth-Bayern München 15:30 ó*
*Hamburger SV-1. FC Nürnberg 15:30 ó*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó*
*Eintracht Frankfurt-Bayer Leverkusen 18:30*
*VfB Stuttgart-VfL Wolfsburg 20:45*
*
vasárnap:*
*Hannover 96-FC Schalke 04 17:30 ó



**Primera División 
*
*Primera División, 2. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Real Sociedad-Celta Vigo 19 ó*
*Real Betis-Rayo Vallecano 21*
*Espanyol-Real Zaragoza 21*
*Málaga-Real Mallorca 23 ó*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Osasuna-FC Barcelona 19 ó*
*Getafe-Real Madrid 21*
*Granada-Sevilla 21*
*Valencia-Deportivo La Coruna 23*
*
hétfő:*
*------*
*Valladolid-Levante 20 ó*
*Atlético Madrid-Athletic Bilbao 22



**Serie A 
*
*Serie A, 1. forduló:*
*

szombat:*
*--------*
*Fiorentina-Udinese 18 ó*
*Juventus-Parma 20:45*
*

vasárnap:*
*---------*
*AC Milan-Sampdoria 18 ó*
*AS Roma-Catania 20:45*
*Atalanta-SS Lazio 20:45*
*Chievo-Bologna 20:45*
*Genoa-Cagliari 20:45*
*Palermo-Napoli 20:45*
*Pescara-Internazionale 20:45*
*Siena-Torino 20:45



**Premier League - A bajnok ellen javíthat a Liverpool
*


*Premier League, 2. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Swansea-West Ham United 13:45 ó*
*Aston Villa-Everton 16*
*Manchester United-Fulham 16*
*Norwich City-Queens Park Rangers 16*
*Southampton-Wigan Athletic 16*
*Sunderland-Reading 16*
*Tottenham Hotspur-West Bromwich Albion 16*
*Chelsea-Newcastle United 18:30*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Stoke City-Arsenal 14:30 ó*
*FC Liverpool-Manchester City 17*
*






*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*Daerden csalódott a mutatott játék miatt*






<right>

</right>
*Az Újpest tegnap este hibába vezetett az MTK ellen pont nélkül kellett távoznia.


*Az OTP Bank Liga pénteki játéknapján egy hamisítatlan fővárosi rangadót játszottak mikor is az eddig még veretlen MTK az Újpestet látta vendégül. A mérkőzés első találatát Kabát Péter szerezte, de nem sokkal később egy öngól révén egyenlített az MTK majd Csiki első élvonalbeli góljának hála a három pontot is otthon tartották és felugrottak a tabella élére.

A lila-fehére mérkőzés utáni nyilatkozatát a klub hivatalos honlapja hozta nyilvánosságra melyben Jos Daerden elismerte, hogy mindkét csapat nagyon jól játszott és különbséget abban látta, hogy még az MTK a gólra tört addig az övéi mindig eggyel többet passzoltak. Hozzátette a tréner hogy csalódott a látottak miatt.



*OTP Bank Liga: Fradi-vereség és kiállítás sorozat szombaton*


*A Ferencváros kispadján ma debütált Ricardo Moniz, aki első meccsén nem tudta sikerre vezetni a csapatot a Budapest Honvéd ellen. A Diósgyőr hátrányból fordított a Siófokkal szemben, míg a Győr kiütötte a Kecskemétet.*

*OTP Bank Liga, 5. forduló:

Kaposvári Rákóczi – PMFC Matias 1-1 (0-1)

G.: Jammeh (93.) ill. Wittrédi (34. – 11-esből)
Kiállítva: Bank (33.), Vrucina (54.) ill. Zeljkovic (95.)


Ferencvárosi TC – Budapest Honvéd 0-2 (0-1)

G.: Thcami (44.), Délczeg (92.)
Kiállítva: Klein (38.)

Győri ETO – KTE-Phoenix Mecano 5-1 (3-0)

G.: Varga (8.), Koltai (31. – 11-esből), Strestik (38.), Kamber (76.), Kronavetet (80.) ill. Jorginho (64.)
Kiállítva: Antal (29.)

Diósgyőri VTK – FGSZ Siófok 2-1 (0-1)

G.: Fernando (54.), Bacsa (67.) ill. Pál (20.)



**Primera División - Nem bírt egymással a Málaga és a Mallorca
*

*Egyik csapat sem tudott a másik fölé kerekedni a Málaga-Real Mallorca mérkőzésen, amely 1-1-gyel végződött a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 2. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*


*Primera División, 2. forduló:*
*
Málaga-Real Mallorca 1-1 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Real Betis-Rayo Vallecano 1-2 (1-1)*
*
Espanyol-Real Zaragoza 1-2 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Real Sociedad-Celta Vigo 2-1 (0-0)



**Serie A - Sima győzelemmel rajtolt a címvédő Juventus
*
*A címvédő Juventus - amely veretlenül nyerte az elmúlt szezont - hazai környezetben magabiztosan, 2-0-ra nyert a Parma ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság nyitófordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Érdekesség, hogy a torinóiak a bajnokságban legutóbb a 2010/11-es szezon utolsó előtti fordulójában kaptak ki, akkor éppen a Parma vendégeként.*


*Serie A, 1. forduló:*
*
Juventus-Parma 2-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Fiorentina-Udinese 2-1 (0-1)



**Bundesliga – a Stuttgart vereséget szenvedett a Wolfsburgtól
*

*A Hajnal Tamással a kezdőcsapatban felálló VfB Stuttgart hazai környezetben egygólos vereséget szenvedett a Wolfsburg együttesétől a német labdarúgó-bajnokság nyitófordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*A magyar válogatott középpályást a félidőben lecserélték.*


*Bundesliga, 1. forduló:*
*
VfB Stuttgart-VfL Wolfsburg 0-1 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Eintracht Frankfurt-Bayer Leverkusen 2-1 (0-1)*
*Augsburg-Düsseldorf 0-2 (0-0)*
*SC Freiburg-FSV Mainz 1-1 (0-0)*
*Greuther Fürth-Bayern München 0-3 (0-1)*
*Hamburger SV-1. FC Nürnberg 0-1 (0-0)*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-1899 Hoffenheim 2-1 (1-0)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Borussia Dortmund-Werder Bremen 2-1 (1-0)



**Primera División - Győzött a Real Sociedad*


*A Real Sociedad hazai környezetben 2-1-re nyert a Celta Vigo ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 2. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*
Primera División, 2. forduló:*
*
Real Sociedad-Celta Vigo 2-1 (0-0)*



*Premier League - Nyert a Chelsea
*

*A Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Chelsea kétgólos győzelmet aratott a vendég Newcastle felett az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
A londoniak továbbra is százszázalékosak, ráadásul a riválisoknál egy mérkőzéssel többet játszottak, ugyanis a Reading elleni összecsapásukat - amelyet szerdán nyertek 4-2-re - a pénteki, Atlético Madrid elleni Európai Szuperkupa-döntő miatt előrehozták.

*Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 2. forduló:*
*
Chelsea-Newcastle United 2-0 (2-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Aston Villa-Everton 1-3 (0-3)*
*Manchester United-Fulham 3-2 (3-1)*
*Tottenham Hotspur-West Bromwich Albion 1-1 (0-0)*
*Norwich City-Queens Park Rangers 1-1 (1-1)*
*Southampton-Wigan Athletic 0-2 (0-0)*
*Swansea City-West Ham United 3-0 (2-0)*

*A Sunderland-Reading találkozót a felázott pálya használhatatlansága miatt elhalasztották.*


*

*


*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

*Nyögvenyelősen nyert a Loki, tíz emberrel pedig a Videoton*



<right>



</right>
<right>
</right>
*A Debrecen is és a Videoton is hazai pályán gyűjtötte be a három pontot.*A találkozót hatalmas hőségben játszották, de ennek ellenére hajtós volt az első pár perc. Mindkét kapu előtt kialakult egy-egy nagy helyzet. Ezután leginkább a mezőnyben zajlott a játék és egy pápai helyzeten kívül semmi nem történt az első félidőben. A második játékrészben aztán cserékkel próbált belenyúlni a mérkőzésbe Kondás Elemér de Yannick lövésén kívül egészen a 76. percig nem történt semmi. Ekkor azonban a bajnoki címvédő Loki csapatkapitánya villant és az egész meccsen a dolgát magabiztosan végző Szűcs Lajos nem tudta hárítani a közvetlen közelről leadott lövést. Ezzel Szakály Péter beállította a végeredményt és otthon tartotta a három pontot.
*
DVSC**-Pápa **1-0*
(Szakály 76.)

*
Videoton-Haladás*

A mérkőzés első helyzete a hazaiak előtt adódott, de Haraszti Zsolt lövését Rózsa védeni tudta. Ezután is a Videoton játszott kezdeményezőbben, de azon kívül, hogy Tóth Balázs véletlenül torkon talpalta Radót nem lehetett feljegyezni, sőt a félidő derekától a Vidi mezőnyfölénye is veszni látszott és teljesen leült a mérkőzés. A második játékrészben próbált kijönni a szorításból a szombathelyi együttes, de helyzetet nem tudtak kialakítani. A 61. percben aztán egy Kovács által középre lőtt labdára érkezett Gyurcsó és a szakadó esőben megszerezte csapatának a vezetést. Pár perccel később Harasztitól kapott tökéletes labdát Gyurcsó és megduplázta önmaga és csapat góljainak számát is. A 76. percben aztán érthetetlen módon a biztos vezetés birtokában a Videoton játékosa Szolnoki hátulról páros lábbal beleszállt Halmosiba. Azonnal megkapta a piros lapját. Nem sokkal később még szépített a Haladás Andorka révén, de az egyenlítésre már nem futotta az erejükből. Szépen és eredményesen játszott a Vidi, amely otthon tartotta a három pontot.
*
Videoton-**Haladás** 2-1
*(Gyurcsó 61., 65. ill. Andorka 80.)


*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*


<right>

</right>




*

Az ötödik fordulót követően is a Budapest Honvéd vezeti a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga tabelláját.
*

A veretlenül éllovas kispestiek szombaton a héten edzőt váltó Ferencváros vendégeként arattak 2-0-ás győzelmet, így a holland Ricardo Moniz bemutatkozása nem sikerült jól a zöld-fehérek kispadján.

A címvédő Debrecen hazai pályán a nyeretlen Pápa legyőzésével engesztelte ki szurkolóit az Európa Liga-selejtezőben a belga FC Bruges-től csütörtökön elszenvedett vereség után, s mostani sikerével őrzi második helyét. A második számú európai kupasorozatban szintén érdekelt Videoton a mostanáig veretlen Haladást múlta felül.

*Az OTP Bank Liga 5. fordulójának vasárnapi eredményei:

DVSC-TEVA - Lombard Pápa Termál FC 1-0

Videoton FC-Szombathelyi Haladás 2-1

 szombaton játszották:

Kaposvári Rákóczi - PMFC-Matias 1-1
Ferencváros-Budapest Honvéd0-2 
Győri ETO FC-Kecskeméti TE 5-1
Diósgyőri VTK-FGSZ Siófok 2-1

 pénteken játszották:

MVM Paks-Egri FC 0-1
MTK Budapest-Újpest FC2-1


A tabella:

 1. Budapest Honvéd 5 4 1 - 9- 4 13 pont
2. DVSC-TEVA 5 4 - 1 10- 5 12
3. MTK Budapest 5 3 2 - 8- 3 11
4. Győri ETO FC 5 3 1 1 12- 9 10
5. Diósgyőri VTK 5 3 1 1 6- 4 10
Videoton FC 5 3 1 1 6- 4 10
7. Szombathelyi Haladás 5 2 2 1 9- 5 8
8. Kaposvári Rákóczi 5 2 1 2 6- 7 7
9. PMFC-Matias 5 1 3 1 6- 6 6
10. Ferencváros 5 1 2 2 6- 6 5
11. Újpest FC 5 1 1 3 6- 8 4
12. Egri FC 5 1 1 3 5- 8 4
13. MVM Paks 5 - 3 2 7- 9 3
14. Kecskeméti TE 5 - 2 3 5-11 2
15. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 5 - 2 3 2- 8 2
16. FGSZ Siófok 5 - 1 4 4-10 1


 Az OTP Bank Liga 6. fordulójának programja:

 péntek:

PMFC-Matias - Kecskeméti TE 17 ó
Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 19 ó

szombat:

Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 14 ó
Egri FC-Ferencváros 16 ó
Szombathelyi Haladás-MVM Paks 16 ó
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 18:30 ó
 
vasárnap:

Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 16:30 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Videoton FC 18:30 ó



*




*
**Primera División - Messi duplájával fordított és nyert a Barcelona*


2012. 08. 27. 05.10 <right> 

</right>



*

Az FC Barcelona az aranylabdás Lionel Messi két góljával fordított és nyert az Osasuna vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*
* 
 Primera División, 2. forduló:

Osasuna-FC Barcelona 1-2 (1-0)


szombaton játszották:

Málaga-Real Mallorca 1-1 (0-0) 
Real Betis-Rayo Vallecano 1-2 (1-1)
Espanyol-Real Zaragoza 1-2 (1-0) 
Real Sociedad-Celta Vigo 2-1 (0-0)

hétfő:  

Valladolid-Levante 20 ó
Atlético Madrid-Athletic Bilbao 22


**Kikapott a Real Madrid
*
*A címvédő Real Madrid ugyan a félidőben még vezetett, végül azonban 2-1-es vereséget szenvedett a Getafe vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
*
José Mourinho együttese így továbbra is nyeretlen: egy döntetlennel és egy vereséggel a tabella 14-én helyén áll – a Valencia mai késő esti eredményétől függően.


*Getafe-Real Madrid 2-1 (0-1)*
*Granada-Sevilla 1-1 (1-1)


**Serie A – Nyert az Inter és a Genoa
*
Győzelemmel mutatkozott be a Genoában Tőzsér Dániel, miután együttese hazai környezetben 2-0-ra nyert a Cagliari ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság nyitófordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.
A magyar futballista a 67. percben csereként lépett pályára.
Magabiztos győzelemmel rajtolt az Internazionale, a milánóiak az újonc Pescara vendégeként diadalmaskodtak 3-0-ra.
*
Serie A, 1. forduló:*
*
AS Roma-Catania 2-2 (0-1)*
*Atalanta-Lazio0-1 (0-1)*
*Chievo-Bologna 2-0 (0-0)*
*Genoa-Cagliari 2-0 (0-0)*
*Palermo-Napoli 0-3 (0-1)*
*Pescara-Internazionale0-3 (0-2)*
*Siena-Torino 0-0*
*korábban:*
*AC Milan-Sampdoria 0-1 (0-0)*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*Juventus-Parma 2-0 (0-0)*
*Fiorentina-Udinese 2-1 (0-1)


**Serie A - Otthon kapott ki a Milan
*
*A legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes AC Milan hazai környezetben 1-0-ás vereséget szenvedett a Sampdoria együttesétől az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság nyitófordulójának velső asárnapi mérkőzésén.*

A vendégeknél Laczkó Zsolt nem volt a keret tagja.

*Serie A, 1. forduló:*
*
AC Milan-Sampdoria 0-1 (0-0)


**Premier League - Döntetlen a Liverpool-Manchester City rangadón*

*Az FC Liverpool hiába vezetett kétszer is, két védelmi hibából született góllal 2-2-es döntetlent játszott hazai környezetben a címvédő Manchester City együttesével az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 2. fordulójának vasárnapi rangadóján.*
*

Premier League, 2. forduló:*
*
FC Liverpool-Manchester City 2-2 (1-0)*
*
korábban:
**Stoke City-Arsenal 0-0*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*Chelsea-Newcastle United 2-0 (2-0)*
*Aston Villa-Everton 1-3 (0-3)*
*Manchester United-Fulham 3-2 (3-1)*
*Tottenham Hotspur-West Bromwich Albion 1-1 (0-0)*
*Norwich City-Queens Park Rangers 1-1 (1-1)*
*Southampton-Wigan Athletic 0-2 (0-0)*
*Swansea City-West Ham United 3-0 (2-0)*
*
A Sunderland-Reading találkozót a felázott pálya használhatatlansága miatt elhalasztották.*
_

*


*__
*
*_
*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

*Gera és hajnal is játszik a válogatottban. Íme a keret:*



2012. 08. 27. 18.09 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




​*

Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány hétfőn 23 fős keretet hirdetett a világbajnoki selejtezősorozat szeptemberi rajtjára: a csapatban helyet kapott az izraeliek elleni barátságos meccset kisebb sérülés miatt kihagyó Gera Zoltán és Hajnal Tamás, valamint visszatér Elek Ákos is.
* 
* A magyar válogatott szeptember 7-én Andorrában kezdi meg a sorozatot, négy nappal később pedig a vb-ezüstérmes Hollandiát fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.
*
_*"Nagy várakozással tekintünk a soron következő tétmérkőzések elé, hiszen ahhoz, hogy elérjük álmainkat, nagyon jó őszi rajtot kell vennünk *_- mondta Egervári a szövetség honlapjának. 
_*- Az elmúlt hónapok során mindent annak rendeltünk alá, hogy minél jobban felkészüljünk a következő egy-két hónapban ránk váró feladataira. A keretben túl nagy változás nem történt eltekintve attól, hogy néhány rutinos, korábban sérüléssel bajlódó játékos már tejes értékű munkát végez és visszatért a keretbe."*_

* A magyar válogatott kerete:

 kapusok:

Bogdán Ádám (Bolton Wanderers), Király Gábor (1860 München), Megyeri Balázs (Olimpiakosz)

védők:

Varga József (DVSC-TEVA), Vanczák Vilmos (Sion), Korcsmár Zsolt (Brann Bergen), Mészáros Norbert (DVSC-TEVA), Juhász Roland (RSC Anderlecht), Lipták Zoltán (Győri ETO FC), Laczkó Zsolt (Sampdoria), Halmosi Péter (Szombathelyi Haladás)

 középpályások:

Gyurcsó Ádám (Videoton), Gera Zoltán (WBA), Koman Vladimir (FK Krasznodar), Hajnal Tamás (VfB Stuttgart), Szakály Péter (DVSC-TEVA), Pintér Ádám (Real Zaragoza), Dzsudzsák Balázs (Dinamo Moszkva), Elek Ákos (DVTK)

 csatárok:

Szalai Ádám (Mainz), Szabics Imre (Sturm Graz), Németh Krisztián (Roda JC), Priskin Tamás (Alanyija Vlagyikavkaz)



**Élőben nézhetjük a Videoton és a Debrecen visszavágóját is*


2012. 08. 27. 18.04 <right> 

</right>





*

Mindkét magyar csapat, a Videoton és a Debrecen visszavágóját is élőben közvetíti csütörtökön a televízió a labdarúgó Európa Liga-selejtezőben.
*

A Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap (MTVA) hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a székesfehérváriak összecsapását, amelyen a török Trabzonspor ellen lép pályára Paulo Sousa együttese az idegenbeli 0-0 után, *az M2-n 20:30 *perctől követhetik figyelemmel a szurkolók.

A belga Bruges vendégeként 3-0-ás hátránnyal induló Debrecen találkozóját *a Dunán 20:25 *órától közvetítik.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Dúl a háború Milánóban*​


2012. 08. 28. 01.25 <right> 






</right>
*Cassano a Milan ügyvezető igazgatója miatt távozott a piros-feketéktől, derült ki egy interjújából. Nos Adriano Galliani ezt nem hagyta szó nélkül.
*Antonio Cassano a városi rivális Internazionale együtteséhez igazolt az AC Milantól, miután nem kapta meg a remélt, jobb feltételekkel bíró szerződést a Rossoneritől. Adriano Galliani, a piros-feketék ügyvezetője szerint azonban ő soha sem ígért neki olyan kontraktust, melyről a csatár beszélt.
_*“Most fordul velem először elő ilyen, és remélem, hogy ez egyben az utolsó alkalom is”*_ – mondta Galliani az esettel kapcsolatban._* 
“Én csak annyit mondhatok, hogy ha megígérek valamit, akkor azt be is tartom. Sosem ajánlottam Cassanónak olyan szerződést, melyet ő emleget. Mindenki tudja, hogy mi az igazság, és nem is akarok erre több szót vesztegetni”*_ – zárta rövidre a CEO.
A Milan alaposan meggyengült a nyáron, ráadásul most még külső támadások is érik az együttest. 
*Mondhatjuk, hogy innen szép a győzelem, tehát ha a milánóiak bajnokságot nyernek a szezon végén az igen szép teljesítmény volna.*


*
Modric túl az első edzésén is*


2012. 08. 28. 00.16 <right> 






</right>
*Modric ma már részt vett egy edzésen is Mourinho kezei alatt. A horvát játékos intenzív feladatokat hajtott végre, többek között Pepével együtt. A tegnap esti kezdőjátékosok leginkább nyújtógyakorlatokat végeztek Rui Faria felügyeletével. Casillas, Adán és Jesús Silvino Louro-val dolgoztak.*

*Labdarúgó NB I - Bene Ferenc távozik Pápáról*


2012. 08. 27. 18.43 <right> 





</right>
*Pápa, 2012. augusztus 27., hétfő - Távozik posztjáról Bene Ferenc, a labdarúgó OTP Bank Ligában nyeretlen Pápa vezetőedzője.

* *A klub hivatalos honlapja hétfőn számolt be arról, hogy közös megegyezéssel szerződést bontott a 33 éves szakemberrel és Herédi Attila pályaedzővel.*

Az új vezetőedző személyéről még nem döntött a klub, így ideiglenesen a kapusedző, Kovács László irányítja az együttest. A tabella utolsóelőtti, azaz 15. helyén álló együttes legutóbb vasárnap a címvédő Debrecen otthonában szenvedett vereséget, legközelebb szombaton a Kaposvárt fogadja.

_*Bene tavaly októberben Véber Györgyöt váltotta a pápai kispadon.*_

* Vezetőedzőváltások az OTP Bank Liga 2012/13-as idényében:*
———————————————————
*2012. augusztus 1.: Kis Károly helyett Máté Csaba (Paks)
2012. augusztus 20-21.: Détári Lajos helyett Ricardo Moniz (FTC)
2012. augusztus 27.: Bene Ferenc helyett Kovács László (Pápa, ideiglenesen)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

​
*A FIFA november 30-án Brazíliában jelenti be az Aranylabda jelöltjeit


**A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) november 30-án Sao Paulóban hirdeti ki az idei Aranylabda jelöltjeit.*

A FIFA bejelentése szerint a névsort egy nappal a 2013-as brazíliai Konföderációs Kupa december elsejei sorsolása előtt hozza nyilvánosságra.

*Az Aranylabda idei legnagyobb esélyesei Cristiano Ronaldo, a Real Madrid portugál sztárja, valamint az FC Barcelona három klasszis játékosa, a spanyol válogatottal Európa-bajnokságot nyert Xavi és Andrés Iniesta, valamint a címvédő argentin Lionel Messi.*



*Primera División - Az Atlético nagy különbséggel verte az Athletic Bilbaót
*

*Az Atlético Madrid magabiztos győzelmet aratott az Athletic Bilbao fölött a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzésén.*


*Primera División, 2. forduló:*

*Atlético Madrid-Athletic Bilbao 4-0 (2-0)*
*g.: Falcao (20., 42., 59., az utolsót 11-esből, Tiago 84.)*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*EL: Hajnalék kiejtették Dzsudzsákékat*

 2012. 08. 29. 04.51 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>
*Az Európa Liga selejtező play off körében magyaros párharcot is rendeztek. A Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló Dinamo Moszkva végül nem bírt Hajnal Tamás Stuttgartjával.

*Múlt héten rendezték az első felvonást, akkor a svábok hazai pályán 2-0-ra nyertek. A visszavágón tehát nehéz dolga volt az oroszoknak, és nem is tudtak megbírkózni vele.

Mindkét magyar a kezdőcsapat tagja volt az 1-1-gyel záruló összecsapáson. Dzsudzsák a hazaiaknál 68 percet kapott, míg a VfB Stuttgart színeiben Hajnal végig a pályán volt.

Az első félidő nem hozott gólt, a második játékrész elején pedig továbbromlott a moszkvaiak amúgy sem túl fényes helyzete. Ibisevic találatával megszerezték a vezetést a vendégek. A Dinamónak már csak az egyenlítésre futotta az erejéből Kokorin révén. Ez azonban kevés volt az üdvösséghez, hiszen a németek 3-1-es összesítéssel bejutottak az Európa Liga csoportkörébe, melynek sorsolását pénteken rendezik az UEFA főhadiszállásán, Nyonban.

*Európa Liga, play off kör, visszavágó:

Dinamo Moszkva – VfB Stuttgart 1-1 (0-0)

G.: Kokorin (77.) ill. Ibisevic (64.)

Továbbjutó: VfB Stuttgart, 3-1-es összesítéssel.



*



*
**Előzetes: Real Madrid - Barcelona*

2012. 08. 29. 04.41 <right> 


</right>*EL Clásicóból sosem elég. Vagy mégis? Akár igen, akár nem, ma este ismét összecsap a két spanyol gigász, méghozzá a Spanyol Szuperkupa visszavágóján.**
*A mérkőzést a Barca várhatja kedvezőbb állásból, hiszen a múlt héten 3-2-re múlták felül a Királyi gárdát. Elméletileg a Madrid mellett szól a hazai pálya előnye, de az elmúlt évek eredményeit tekintve ebben nem lehetünk oly biztosak: a Real Madrid hazai pályán a 2007/2008-as szezonban hagyta el utoljára győztesen a Barca ellen a Bernabéu szent gyepét. Itt az idő kozmetikázni ezen a statisztikán!







A habfehér gárda finoman szólva sem top formában kezdte az idényt: a mérleg a Szuperkupa vereség mellett egy döntetlen a Valencia, és egy fájó vereség a Getafe ellen (a katalánok hozták mindkét mérkőzésüket: a Sociedad ellen 5-1-re, az Osasuna ellen 1-2-re győztek). José Mourinhónak nagyon gatyába kell ráznia legénységét: egy győzelem a Barca ellen átlendíthetné a csapatot a vészes időszakon, viszont egy újabb vereség csak tovább mélyítheti a gödröt.

Nagy kérdés, hogy a portugál mester támadólag küldi fel fiait a pályára, avagy inkább a védekezésre helyezi a hangsúlyt (a Madrid már egy 1-0-ás győzelemmel magáénak tudhatná a kupát). A marca.com az előbbit feltételezi, ugyanis a megszokott 4-2-3-1-es szisztémát jósolja a kezdőcsapatot illetően, méghozzá a Casillas - Arbeloa, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo - Xabi Alonso, Khedira - Ángel di María, Özil, C. Ronaldo - Benzema összeállításban.

A Barca kezdőjében a lényeges pontokon aligha számíthatunk meglepetésre, a marca.com a Valdes - Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba - Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta - Alexis Sánchez, Messi, Pedro kezdőt jósolja, 4-3-3-as felállásban.







A Madrid szempontjából - az eredményen kívül - nagy kérdés, hogy az elmúlt héten sérült Pepe mennyire lesz képes stabil teljesítményre (már amennyiben kezdnei fog), illetve hogy a friss igazolás, Luka Modric kap-e valamilyen szerepet az El Clásicón. Akárhogy is lesz, reméljük, hogy a mérkőzés a futballról fog szólni, és reménykedjünk, hogy a 2008/2009-es szezon után ismét a Bernabéuban "landol" a Spanyol Szuperkupa. HALA MADRID!

*Real Madrid - Barcelona*
*Estadio Santiago Bernabéu
2012.08.29, 22:30 - TV: Sport1*


*Várható kezdők:*

*Real Madrid:**Casillas - Arbeloa, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo - Xabi Alonso, Khedira - Ángel di María, Özil, C. Ronaldo - Benzema
*
_*Barcelona:*__*Valdes - Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba - Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta - Alexis Sánchez, Messi, Pedro


*_






*Holnap mutatják be hivatalosan Krkicet*

2012. 08. 29. 03.55 <right> 

</right>*Milánóból üzent a támadó*_*Bojan Krkic elhagyta Rómát, hogy Milánóba repüljön.*_
*
“Most már hivatalos, a Milanhoz szerződöm.” *– mondta újságíróknak a római Fiumicino reptéren ma délután.

Galliani a nap során már beszélt arról, hogy még ma igyekeznek lezárni a tárgyalásokat a spanyol játékos ügyében.

Bojan a Roma edzőközpontját elhagyva utazik Milánóba. A Malaga ajánlatát helyett a Milant választotta.
*
“Már Milánóban vagyok és holnap hivatalosan is bejelentik a szerződtetésem. Készen állok és alig várom, hogy lejátsszam az első mérkőzésem. Köszönöm mindenkinek a jókívánságokat és a születésnapi üdvözleteket! Holnap találkozunk. Forza Milan!*
*
“Szeretnék köszönetet mondani a Roma szurkolóknak is, akik az első naptól kezdve támogattak. Megtisztelteés volt viselni a csapat mezét. A legjobbakat kívánom nektek, barátaim. Ölellek és örökre a szívembe zártalak Titeke! Bojan.”*
*
A hivatalos bejelentés ma este várható.


**A Videotonba igazolt Káká*

2012. 08. 28. 19.06 
<right>





</right>
*No persze nem az Aranylabdás brazil került Fehérvárra, hanem 31 éves névrokona, de ő is szép múlttal rendelkezik.
*A 31 éves dél-amerikai labdarúgó 1+1 éves szerződést kötött a piros-kék klubbal. Káká elsősorban jobb hátvédként bevethető, korábban a Bundesligában és a portugál élvonalban is megfordult, írja a vidi.hu

Hazájában, Brazíliában kezdte pályafutását Káká, ahonnan 2006-ban került Európába, egészen pontosan Portugáliába. Az Académica csapata után a következő állomás a Herta BSC volt, ahol 15 német élvonalbeli mérkőzésen lépett pályára. A berlini gárda később az Omonia és a Braga csapatához is kölcsönadta. Az újbóli portugál szereplése során pályára lépett a Porto – Braga Európa Liga fináléban is.

*Káká az APOEL-től érkezik a Videotonhoz. A ciprusi klubbal szerepelt a Bajnokok Ligájában is.
*
*A brazil védő érkezése üzenet lehet Szolnoki Rolandnak is.* 
A fiatal, forrófejű magyar jobb bekk remekül szerepel posztján, azonban az OTP Bank Ligában 5 forduló alatt már két piros lapot is begyűjtött, így kérdés, hogy mikor kaphat szerepet legközelebb Paulo Sousa vezetőedzőtől.


*Ferguson eladná Rooney-t?*

2012. 08. 29. 02.50 





<right> 

</right>
*Ez ám a meglepő hír! Sir Alex Ferguson roppant elégedetlen Wayne Rooney utóbbi időben mutatott formájával, és egyes angol lapjelentések szerint eladná a válogatott csatárt.
*Bizony, rosszabb hírt nem is kaphatott volna Wayne Rooney. Nem elég, hogy vérző sebe miatt nyolc hétre kidőlt a sorból, még edzője kritikájával is szembesülni kénytelen. Amint az ismert, a Fulham elleni angol bajnokin Rooney combján elég mély vérző sebet ejtett Hugo Rodalega cipője, ezért az orvosi diagnózisok szerint a Manchester United csatára nyolc hétre kidőlt a sorból, és uszkve tizennégy tétmeccset kihagyni kényszerül.

Ugyanakkor trénere, Alex Ferguson már többször éreztette vele, hogy nem él éppen sportszerű életmódot, márpedig ha nem változtat a munkamorálján, eladná a támadót. Egészen pontosan 50 millió fontban határozta meg a vételárát. Fergusonról amúgy az a hír is járja, hogy ezt és a következő idényt még teljesíti a Manchester Unitednél, és hite szerint egy példásan újjászervezett Unitedtől kíván nyugdíjba menni. 
_*
Pontosabban egy más munkakörben dolgozna tovább, mert a vezetőedzői tisztet egy fiatalabb szakembern örökölné tőle.
*_


*Rudolf: Spanyol és francia érdeklődés*

2012. 08. 28. 10.58 <right> 






</right>
* A válogatott támadó szerződést bontott a Genoával és most klubot keres.*
Rudolf Gergely a magyar válogatott támadója, mint az sejteni lehetett szerződést bontott klubjával az olasz élvonalbeli Genoával és jelenleg hazai környezetben készül arra, hogy kapjon egy megfelelő ajánlatot.
Olasz lapértesülések szerint a támadóért két ismert a klub is érdeklődik. A spanyol Getafe amely az elmúlt hétvégén a Real Madridot győzte le 2-1-re valamint a francia nagy csapat, a Marseille.
*Rudolfnak, aki az elmúlt szezonban Görögországban játszott kölcsönben nem teljesen ismeretlen Franciaország, hiszen első élvonalbeli mérkőzését a Nancy együttesében játszotta.


**Platini kupamásolattal mondott köszönetet az ukrán elnöknek
*
*Személyesen mondott köszönetet Michel Platini UEFA-elnök Viktor Janukovics ukrán államfőnek az idei labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságért, amelyet Ukrajna Lengyelországgal közösen rendezett meg június 8. és július 1. között.*

Az egykori kiváló futballistából lett francia sportdiplomata a találkozón csodálatos tornának nevezte az amúgy spanyol címvédéssel zárult kontinensviadalt.

*"Csodás Európa-bajnokság volt, csodálatos játékosokkal, gólokkal, meccsekkel és bírókkal" *-* mondta Platini, *aki emlékeztetett rá, hogy az Eb előtt számos kritika fogalmazódott meg Ukrajnával szemben, voltak, akik még annak eshetőségét is felvetették, hogy az eseményt más országba kellene vinni.

Az UEFA első embere az általa irányított európai futballszervezet elégedettsége jeleként a találkozón az Eb-győztest megillető serleg másolatát nyújtotta át az ukrán elnöknek. 
_*Janukovics válaszában azt hangsúlyozta, hogy reményei szerint az Európa-bajnokság jelentősen előre viszi Ukrajnát az Európa országaihoz való közeledésben.


*_*BL-selejtező – kiesett a Hapoel, továbbjutott az Anderlecht
*

*A Lencse Lászlót is foglalkoztató Hapoel Kiryat Shmona 1-1-es döntetlent játszott hazai pályán a BATE Boriszov ellen a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-selejtező 4. fordulós párharcának visszavágóján, így 3-1-es összesítéssel kiesett.*

Az izraeli együttes gólját a Kassai Viktor által vezetett találkozót végigjátszó magyar támadó szerezte. A Hapoel az Európa Liga csoportkörében folytatja szereplését a nemzetközi porondon.

A magyar válogatott Juhász Rolandot is a soraiban tudó belga Anderlecht viszont bejutott a BL csoportkörébe, mivel az idegenbeli 2-1-es vereség után hazai környezetben 2-0-ra nyert a ciprusi AEL Limasszol ellen. Juhászt a 80. percben cserélték be.
*
Eredmények:*
*BL-selejtező, 4. forduló, visszavágó:*
*
Bajnokok ága:*
*
Anderlecht (belga)-AEL Limasszol (ciprusi) 2-0 (0-0)*
_*Továbbjutott: az Anderlecht, 3-2-es összesítéssel.*_
*
Maribor (szlovén)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 0-1 (0-1)*
_*Továbbjutott: a Dinamo Zagreb, kettős győzelemmel, 3-1-es összesítéssel.*_
*
Hapoel Kiryat Shmona (izraeli)-BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz) 1-1 (0-0)*
_*Továbbjutott: a BATE, 3-1-es összesítéssel.*_
*

szerdán játsszák:*
*
CFR Cluj (román)-FC Basel (svájci) 20:45 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 2-1)*
*
Celtic Glasgow (skót)-Helsingborg (svéd) 20:45 (2-0)*
*
Nem bajnokok ága:*
*
Panathinaikosz (görög)-Málaga (spanyol) 0-0*
_*Továbbjutott: a Málaga, 2-0-s összesítéssel.*_
*
Udinese (olasz)-Braga (portugál) 1-1 (1-0, 1-1, 1-1) - hosszabbítás után*
_*Továbbjutott: a Braga 1-1-es összesítéssel, hosszabbítás után, tizenegyesekkel.*_
*
szerdán játsszák:*
*
Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)-Borussia Mönchengladbach (német) 20:45 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 3-1)*
*
Lille (francia)-FC Köbenhavn (dán) 20:45 (0-1)*
*
Fenerbahce (török)-Szpartak Moszkva (orosz) 20:45 (1-2)


**EL-selejtező - a VfB Stuttgart bejutott a csoportkörbe
*
A Hajnal Tamást is foglalkoztató VfB Stuttgart bejutott a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörébe, mivel a múlt szerdai hazai győzelme után döntetlent játszott a Dzsudzsák Balázzsal felálló Dinamo Moszkva vendégeként a selejtező 4. fordulójának visszavágóján.
A keddi mérkőzésen mindkét magyar válogatott játékos kezdő volt, Dzsudzsákot aztán a 68. percben lecserélték, Hajnal azonban végig a pályán volt.
*

EL-selejtező, 4. forduló, visszavágó:*
*
Dinamo Moszkva (orosz)-VfB Stuttgart (német) 1-1 (0-0)*
_*Továbbjutott: a VfB Stuttgart, 3-1-es összesítéssel.*_
*
csütörtökön:*
*
Dnyipro (ukrán)-Slovan Liberec (cseh) 18 ó (az első mérkőzésen: 2-2)*
*Dila Gori (grúz)-Marítimo (portugál) 18 (0-1)*
*PSV Eindhoven (holland)-FK Zeta (montenegrói) 19 (5-0)*
*Heerenveen (holland)-Molde (norvég) 19 (0-2)*
*CSZKA Moszkva (orosz)-AIK Solna (svéd) 19 (1-0)*
*Rosenborg (norvég)-Legia Warszawa (lengyel) 19 (1-1)*
*APOEL (ciprusi)-Nefcsi Baki (azeri) 19 (1-1)*
*HJK Helsinki (finn)-Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) 19 (0-6)*
*Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)-F91 Dudelange (luxemburgi) 19 (3-1)*
*Sparta Praha (cseh)-Feyenoord (holland) 19:30 (2-2)*
*Young Boys (svájci)-Midtjylland (dán) 19:30 (3-0)*
*Steaua Bucuresti (román)-FK Ekranas (litván) 19:30 (2-0)*
*Genk (belga)-Luzern (svájci) 20 (1-2)*
*Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)-Dinamo Bucuresti (román) 20 (2-0)*
*Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-Lokeren (belga) 20:15 (1-2)*
*Girondins Bordeaux (francia)-Crvena Zvezda (szerb) 20:30 (0-0)*
*FC Bruges (belga)-DEBRECENI VSC 20:30 (3-0)*
*Olympique Marseille (francia)-Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai) 20:30 (2-1)*
*VIDEOTON FC-Trabzonspor (török) 20:30 (0-0)*
*FK Partizan (szerb)-Tromsö (norvég) 20:45 (2-3)*
*Internazionale (olasz)-Vaslui (román) 20:45 (2-0)*
*Levante (spanyol)-Motherwell (skót) 20:45 (2-0)*
*Hannover 96 (német)-Slask Wroclaw (lengyel) 20:45 (5-3)*
*Rapid Wien (osztrák)-PAOK FC (görög) 20:45 (1-2)*
*SS Lazio (olasz)-Mura (szlovén) 21 (2-0)*
*Twente (holland)-Bursaspor (török) 21 (1-3)*
*AZ Alkmaar (holland)-Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz) 21 (0-1)*
*Newcastle United (angol)-Atromitosz (görög) 21 (1-1)*
*FC Liverpool (angol)-Hearts (skót) 21:05 (1-0)*
*Sporting Lisboa (portugál)-Horsens (dán) 21:30 (1-1)*
*






*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)

*Spanyol Szuperkupa - A Real Madrid nyerte a trófeát*



2012. 08. 30. 04.27 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

A Real Madrid nyerte a labdarúgó Spanyol Szuperkupát, miután a szerdai visszavágón hazai környezetben 2-1-re legyőzte az ősi rivális FC Barcelonát.
*

​
Hatalmas iramban kezdett a Real Madrid, ennek pedig korán meg is lett az eredménye. Igaz, Higuaín 11. percben szerzett vezető góljához kellett a Barcelona színeiben századik alkalommal pályára lépő Mascherano hatalmas hibája is. Nem sokkal később a katalánok másik belső védője, Piqué is rendkívül bizonytalan volt, ezt pedig ezúttal Ronaldo használta ki. Ezt követően még nehezebb helyzetbe került a vendég alakulat, ugyanis az utolsó emberként szabálytalankodó Adrianót kiállította a játékvezető.

José Mourinho együttese ezt követően rengeteg helyzetet elpuskázott, el is dönthette volna a találkozót és a kupa sorsát is, ám ezek a lehetőségek kimaradtak. A félidő utolsó percében érkezett Messi és egy parádés szabadrúgásgóllal nyílttá tette az összecsapást. 

Ez volt a legutóbbi három Aranylabda-szavazáson diadalmaskodó 25 éves argentin klasszis pályafutásának 15. gólja az El Clásicókon, ezzel megelőzte az örökrangsorban Puskás Ferencet, César Rodríguezt és Francisco Gentót. Ebben a rangsorban jelenleg Raúllal holtversenyben a második, a listát 18 találattal a legendás Alfredo Di Stéfano vezeti.

A fordulást követően az emberhátrányban lévő Barcelona átvette az irányítást, és sokkal többet birtokolta a labdát, igaz, a Real nem is igazán erőltette a támadásokat, inkább a kontrákra rendezkedett be. Egy ilyen gyors ellentámadás végén Higuaín el is dönthette volna az összecsapást, de csak a kapufát találta el.

A hajrában már nem változott az eredmény, így a Real Madrid - miután az első mérkőzésen 3-2-re kikapott - idegenben lőtt góljainak köszönhetően elhódította a trófeát, története során 9. alkalommal.
Ez volt a 221. El Clásico, a győzelmeket tekintve 88-87-re vezet a Real, emellett 46-szor született döntetlen. 

*  Spanyol Szuperkupa, visszavágó:

Real Madrid-FC Barcelona 2-1 (2-1)
----------------------------------
Santiago Bernabeu Stadion, v.: Antonio Miguel Mateu Lahoz
 
gólszerzők: Higuaín (11.), Ronaldo (19.), illetve Messi (45.)

 kiállítva: Adriano (28.)
 
sárga lap: Pepe (20.), Arbeloa (38.), Khedira (63.), Ramos (73.), illetve Mascherano (14.), Piqué (50.)

A párharcot 4-4-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt több góllal a Real Madrid nyerte.

 Real Madrid:
------------
Casillas - Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo - Xabi Alonso, Khedira - Ronaldo, Özil (Modric, 83.), Di María (Callejón, 79.) - Higuaín (Benzema, 82.)

 FC Barcelona:
-------------
Valdes - Adriano, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba - Xavi, Busquets (Song, 75.), Iniesta - Sanchez (Montoya, 33.), Messi, Pedro (Tello, 82.)
*




*Madridom: Egy felejthetetlen rangadó*

2012. 08. 30. 04.04 <right> 

</right>
*Pirul az arcom, ég a fülem és reszketek. Csípjetek meg, nem álmodom?
*Hiába egy gyengébb második félidő, erre a klasszikusra még sokáig emlékezni fogunk. A feje tetejére állt volna a világ? Valahogy most minden más lett. Olyan furcsa ez az érzés, ami most átjár. Tudtuk előre, hogy kár temetni a csapatot. Hiába a harmatos bajnoki produkció, a két legnehezebb mérkőzést meghúzta a gárda, felülkerekedett önmagán és hazai pályán *bezsebelte a Spanyol Szuperkupa kicsit ugyan jelentéktelen, de lélektanilag annál fontosabb szerepet betöltő trófeáját.


*




*

Egy El Clásico mindig presztízs-mérkőzés. 
*
Itt nincsenek kevésbbé, esetleg egyáltalán nem fontos serlegek. Örök háború ez, melynek csatáit mindkét fél ugyanannyira szeretné megnyerni. Olyan volt a tegnap este, mintha valóban minden inverzére fordult volna. Adriano kiállítása után *a Real Madrid játszhat emberelőnyben*, ők szereznek kétgólos vezetést és ők lőnek négyszer annyit kapura, mint a katalánok _(első félidei Sport1 stat)_. Gyors kontrák, néhol pikáns, szemet gyönyörködtető (bár titkon mégis* tök felesleges*) labdakezelés, pontos passzok, és ez még mindig nem volt tökéletes. Talán a második félidő hagy némi kívánnivalót maga után: tíz ember ellen így beszorulni a saját kapunk előterében - *na de Hegyi Iván sporttárs szavaival élve: "Ez mégis csak a Barcelona."*A csapat Casillastól kezdve az éppen aktuális legelső támadóig végre egységes volt, tele hittel és önbizalommal. Ezzel a hozzáállással kell tovább haladni, és a trófeaterem szép lassan bővítésre szorul majd. _*"Uram Isten! Ez csak egy Szuperkupa győzelem volt, mit vagy úgy oda?!"*_ - kérdezhetitek. Jelenleg egyetlen színben látok, ez pedig a rózsaszín, és bár valószínűleg a hullámvölgyek idején kicsit visszaveszek a képemből, mindig bízni fogok kedvenc csapatom sikereiben. Remélem ebből a nyugalmi lelkiállapotomból nem rángatnak ki egyhamar, és másodikán is hasonló produkciót látunk majd a soron következő bajnokin.









Sokan vetitek szememre Özillel szembeni túlzottan elnéző,* talán elfogult *megjegyzéseimet, holott sosemmondtam, hogy jól játszott volna. Azt viszont leírtam, hogy meccsről-meccsre egyre csak javul a formája, és megkövezhettek érte, ezt így gondolom most is. Gülüke javul, van még ugyan hova, de javul. Ugyanez írható le Cristiano Ronaldo neve mellett: *az idei szezonban most nyújtotta a legtöbbet, attitűdjével igazi húzó emberévé vált a csapatnak. *Sokszor segített hátul, a kontratámadások szerves részét képezte, és az az oxizós esernyő... Arról nem is beszélve, hogy *labda nélkül is folyamatosan nyomás alatt tartotta a Barcelona védelmét*, kúszott-mászott, ezzel megzavarva a vendég együttest. Ezúttal önzetlenség is társult a gyorsasághoz és technikához, az első játékrész végén hatalmas bombájával pedig majdnem azonnal válaszolni tudott a Barcelona szép(ítő) találatára. A védelembe visszatért az újdonsült boldog apuka, _Papi Pepe_, akinek kislánya születése külön hajtóerőt adhatott az egész mérkőzés folyamán. Albiol helyett *most ő volt Ramos párja középen, és feladatát végig tökéletesen ellátta. Harcosan, de hidegvérrel játszott, és hasznos tagja volt a Királyi Gárdának.* Arbeloa és Marcelo a szélen követték a fővárosiak támadásait, főleg utóbbi, aki legszívesebben még az új szerzeménnyel is rúgatott volna egy gólt a végén. (Hozzáteszem, ha egyedül bevállalja nagyobb esély nyílt volna a kegyelemdöfésre.)


*






Modric, Modric...* Úgy tippeltem nagyjából két percet kap majd mint időhúzó csere és tiszteletbeli debütáló, a mester végül bő tíz minutumot adott az újdonsült madridistának. *Bár ennyi idő nagyon kevés ahhoz, hogy messzemenő következtetéseket vonjunk le* (és őszintén bevallom, én nem követtem a horvát játékos korábbi pályafutásának legfőbb momentumait), *nekem úgy fest, méltó ösztönzője lehet Mesut Özilnek, aki ha nem húz bele sebes ütemben, hamar akár a kispadon is találhatja magát.*_(Mint megszállott Özil-rajongó, ne legyen igazam) _Nem úgy, mint San Iker, aki rengeteg bravúros hárításával ismét kihúzta a bajból csapatát. Ezúttal a vendégek kapusa is kitett magáért, és odavágó-beli formáját meghazudtolva fogta ki Higuaín ziccereit. Bár ez nem az az alkalom, amikor bárkit is szidni lehetne, Higuaín azért megérdemel egy koppintást a fejére. *Már az első félidőben eldönthette volna a találkozó sorsát, ha jobban gazdálkodik a lehetőségeivel. *Természetesen ahhoz is nagy tehetség kell, hogy ilyen helyzetekbe kerüljön az ember, félreértés ne essék, én csípem a srácot, és bár a fotelből könnyen beszélek, örülnék ha csak egy pici töredékét tudnám a pályán annak, amit ő tud. *
A csapat teljesítményéről csak annyit, hogy a vége felé már a tűzzel játszottak, holott sokkal korábban pont kerülhetett volna arra a bizonyos i-re.*Sajnos nem tudok mindenkiről szót ejteni, így a maradékot, esetleg ennek az_ "izgalmas, mélyreható és felettébb tartalmas"_ beszámolónak a kiegészítését ismét rátok bízom, de az alapszabály: *vitázni csak kulturáltan! *Ha eddig nem aludtatok el a cikken, köszönöm megtisztelő figyelmeteket, várom a véleményeket. További jó olvasást, további jó szurkolást, és persze 
*
szóljon egy hangos "Hala Madrid" a szezon első trófeájáért megküzdő (szuperkupa)bajnok csapatnak!
*


*Bajnokok Ligája - A főtábla mezőnye*


*A labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája 32-es főtáblájának mezőnye:*

*A 32-es főtáblán szereplő csapatok:*

_*Chelsea (címvédő, angol), Manchester United (angol), Arsenal (angol), Manchester City (angol), FC Barcelona (spanyol), Real Madrid (spanyol), Valencia (spanyol), Málaga (spanyol), Bayern München (német), FC Schalke 04 (német), Borussia Dortmund (német), FC Porto (portugál), Benfica (portugál), Braga (portugál), Paris Saint-Germain (francia), Montpellier (francia), Lille (francia) AC Milan (olasz), Juventus (olasz), Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán), Dinamo Kijev (ukrán), Zenit (orosz), Szpartak Moszkva (orosz), Olimpiakosz (görög), Ajax Amsterdam (holland), Galatasaray (török), Nordsjalland (dán), Anderlecht (belga), Dinamo Zagreb (horvát), BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz), CFR Cluj (román), Celtic Glasgow (skót)*__*
*_*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*EL: megint piros lap okozta a Loki vesztét*






<right>
</right>
*A sors ismételte önmagát. Az első félidőben hiába volt egyenrangú ellenfele a Debrecen a belga Club Bruges-nek, egy buta szabálytalanság után idegenben is 10 emberre fogyatkozott a piros-fehér gárda, a vendéglátók pedig nem kegyelmeztek ezúttal sem.

*Az első mérkőzésen három gólos hátrányba került az Európa Liga selejtező play off körében a DVSC-TEVA. A visszavágón ennek megfelelően nagy elánnal kezdtek a hajdúságiak, de az eredmény elmaradt. Előbb Rezes László próbálkozásai nem jártak sikerrel, majd Coulibaly lövése is kapu mellé szállt. A 25. percben először került helyzetbe a Bruges, és máris kihasználta az adódó lehetőséget. A belgák egy szabadrúgást íveltek középre, a Loki védői rosszul helyezkedtek, így Larsen teljesen üresen fejelhetett a hálóba. A gól után ismét a Debrecen irányított, és a csapatkapitány Szakály Péter egyenlíteni is tudott. A rutinos középpályás egy lecsorgó labdát vágott 12 méterről a hazai kapuba. A piros-fehérek egyenrangú partnerek voltak, de fegyelmezetlenek is újfent. A 40. percben Rezes egy teljesen fölösleges szabálytalanságot követett el, amiért megkapta második sárga lapját és mehetett zuhanyozni.

Fordulás után gyorsan gólra váltotta emberelőnyét a Club Bruges. Vázquez révén a 48. minutumban ismét a hazaiak vezettek. Két perccel később Tchité is betalált, de ezzel még nem volt vége. A játékrész derekán Bacca zárta le végleg a meccset, beállítva a 4-1-es végeredményt.

Bár teljes létszámban egyenrangú partner volt a Debrecen mindkét mérkőzésen, de két teljes félidőt is emberhátrányban kellett lejátszania a cívisvárosi gárdának, ami nem fér bele ezen a szinten. A Club Bruges mindkétszer három góllal büntetett, és összességében megérdemelten jutott tovább.


*Európa Liga selejtező, play off kör, visszavágó:*


*Club Bruges – DVSC-TEVA 4-1 (1-1)

G.: Larsen (25.), Vázquez (48.), Tchité (50.), Bacca (66.) ill. Szakály (34.)

Kiállítva: Rezes (40.)

Továbbjutó: Club Bruges, 7-1-es összesítéssel.
*


*EL-selejtező - Büntetőkkel győzött a Videoton 4-2*

<right>

</right>





*
A Videoton bejutott a főtáblára a labdarúgó Európa Ligában, miután a selejtező 4. fordulójának csütörtöki, székesfehérvári visszavágóján 0-0-s rendes játékidő és hosszabbítás után a büntetőrúgásokban 4-2-re jobbnak bizonyult a török Trabzonspornál.*

Azért, hogy bejutott a főtáblára,* 1,3 millió eurós rajtpénzt kap a magyar klub,* a csoportkörben aratott győzelmek további 200, a döntetlenek pedig 100 ezret érnek. A főtábla sorsolását pénteken tartják.

* 
 Európa Liga-selejtező, 4. forduló, visszavágó:

Videoton FC-Trabzonspor (török) 0-0 - büntetőkkel: 4-2
---------------------------------------------------

Székesfehérvár, 11 232 ezer néző, v.: Hansson (svéd)

 Továbbjutott: a Videoton, büntetőkkel

sárga lap: Mitrovic (66.), Vinícius (69.), Stopira (120.) illetve Yumlu (30., 119.), Balci (69.), Zokora (101.), Bamba (117.)

 Videoton:
---------
Bozovic - Brachi, Caneira, Vinícius, Stopira - Oliveira (Gyurcsó, 76.), Tóth B., Sándor Gy., Mitrovic, Walter Lee (Kovács I., 103.) - Nikolics N. (Torghelle, 70.)

Trabzonspor:
------------
Onur Kivrak - Balci, Yumlu, Bamba, Celustka - Sen (Altintop, 60.), Aydogdu, Alanzinho (Sapara, 111.), Zokora, Öztekin (Vittek, 83.) - Paulo Henrique
*
Csaknem telt ház előtt küzdöttek az Európa Liga csoportköréért a csapatok a Sóstói Stadionban, ahol a trabzoni 0-0 után mindenki arra számított, hogy a török együttes nekiesik a Videotonnak. A találkozó elején a hazaiak át is adták az irányítást ellenfelüknek, de a Vidi játékosai már a felezővonal környékén igyekeztek labdát szerezni, s ezt többnyire sikerrel tették. 

Lassacskán aztán átvették a kezdeményezést a fehérváriak, és többször el is jutottak a törökök kapujáig. A játékrész derekán aztán ismét visszahúzódtak a saját térfelükre és ekkor már megint a vendégek veszélyeztettek.

A fordulást követő percekben is a törökök voltak lendületben, majd a Vidi ritmust váltott és nagyon közel került a gólszerzéshez. Az idő előrehaladtával azonban a vendégek egyre többet támadtak, Bozovicnak többször is bravúrra volt szüksége, míg a hazaiak inkább előrevágták a labdát. A gólszerzés reményében mindkét edző támadót küldött a pályára, de egyik oldalon sem rezdült a háló, így jöhetett a hosszabbítás.

A ráadásban a törökök birtokolták többet a labdát, de a Videoton rendkívül szervezett védőmunkával őrizte a döntetlent. A svéd játékvezető a 119. percben sárga lapot adott Yumlunak, ami az UEFA honlapja alapján már a második volt neki, de nem állította ki.

A büntetőpárbajban a harmadik párban hibáztak a törökök, Gyurcsó pedig megszerezte a vezetést, majd Zokora is rontott, így Mitrovic eldönthette a párharcot: a középpályás pedig a jobb sarokba lőtt, ezzel a Videoton bejutott a csoportkörbe.

*"Fantasztikus ajándék ez nekem, olyan, amit soha nem fogok elfelejteni - nyilatkozott a lefújást követően a 42. születésnapját éppen csütörtökön ünneplő Paulo Sousa, a Videoton vezetőedzője. - Ez leginkább a játékosok érdeme, akik rengeteget dolgoztak ezért."*


*




*


*EL-selejtezők - eredmények*






*

**Eredmények:*
*EL-selejtező, 4. forduló, visszavágók:*
*
Hannover 96 (német)-Slask Wroclaw (lengyel) 5-1 (2-1)*
*Továbbjutott: a Hannover 96, kettős győzelemmel, 10-4*
*
Viktoria Plzen (cseh)-Lokeren (belga) 1-0 (1-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Viktoria Plzen, 2-2-es összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal.*
*
Girondins Bordeaux (francia)-Crvena zvezda (szerb) 3-2 (0-1)*
*Továbbjutott: a Girondins Bordeaux, 3-2-es összesítéssel.*
*
Olympique Marseille (francia)-Sheriff Tiraspol (moldovai) 0-0*
*Továbbjutott: az Olympique Marseille, 2-1-es összesítéssel.*
*
FK Partizan (szerb)-Tromsö (norvég) 1-0 (0-0)*
*Továbbjutott: az FK Partizan, 3-3-as összesítéssel, idegenben lőtt góllal.*
*
Internazionale (olasz)-Vaslui (román) 2-2 (0-1)*
*Továbbjutott: az Internazionale, 4-2-es összesítéssel.*
*
Levante (spanyol)-Motherwell (skót) 1-0 (0-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Levante, kettős győzelemmel, 3-0-ás összesítéssel.*
*
Rapid Wien (osztrák)-PAOK FC (görög) 3-0 (1-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Rapid Wien, 4-2-es összesítéssel.*
*
Lazio (olasz)-Mura (szlovén) 3-1 (2-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Lazio, kettős győzelemmel, 5-1-es összesítéssel.*
*
Twente (holland)-Bursaspor (török) 4-1 (1-1, 3-1) - hosszabbítás után*
*Továbbjutott: a Twente, 5-4-es összesítéssel.*
*
AZ Alkmaar (holland)-Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz) 0-5 (0-2)*
*Továbbjutott: az Anzsi Mahacskala, kettős győzelemmel, 6-0-ás összesítéssel.*
*
Newcastle United (angol)-Atromitosz (görög) 1-0 (1-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Newcastle United, 2-1-es összesítéssel.*
*
FC Liverpool (angol)-Hearts (skót) 1-1 (0-0)*
*Továbbjutott: az FC Liverpool, 2-1-es összesítéssel.*
*
Sporting Lisboa (portugál)-Horsens (dán) 5-0 (2-0)*
*Továbbjutott: a Sporting Lisboa, 6-1-es összesítéssel.*
*
*​


----------



## Zsolt08 (2012 Augusztus 31)

Hatalmas gratula a Videotonnak amiert fotablara jutottak nem kis teljesitmennyel.Remelem megtudjak meg egy picit erositeni a csapatukat,hogy eselyuk is legyen tobb pontot szerezni a belga,svajci,portugal ellenfelekkel szemben.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*EL: Sporting, Basel és Genk a Vidi csoportjában*


2012. 08. 31. 15.07 <right> 

</right>
*Ma kora délután Monacóban megrendezték az Európa Liga csoportkörének sorsolását. 

**A Videotont a negyedik kalapból húzták elő, onnan várta, hogy kikkel kerül egy csoportba.
*
Mint ismeretes, a fehérvári gárda hatalmas bravúrt elérve bejutott az Európa Liga főtáblájára. A Videoton a Slovan Bratislava, a Gent és a Trabzonspor útján jutott be a második számú európai kupasorozat csoportkörébe, ahol az igazán nagy csapatokat el is kerülte a piros-kék gárda, így elégedett is lehet a sorsolást követően.

Paulo Sousa alakulata a G jelű négyesbe került a portugál Sporting, a svájci Basel és a belga Genk társaságában. A lisszaboniak ellen igazán pikáns összecsapásra van kilátás, hiszen Paulo Sousa honfitársai ellen vezényelheti harcba övéit, míg a Genk biztosan megpróbál majd revansot venni a Gent kiejtése miatt. A svájciakkal is van közös pont. A Basel nem is olyan rég a Debrecen orra alá tört borsot, tehát a Videoton is bosszút állhat.
_*

A Videoton már eddig is nagyot teljesített, reméljük, hogy tartogat még számunkra néhány meglepetést a fehérvári gárda.*_
*

Európa Liga, csoportbeosztás:*
*
A csoport: Liverpool, Udinese, Young Boys, Anzsi*
*
B csoport: Atletico Madrid, Hapoel Tel-Aviv, Viktoria Plzen, Academica*
*
C csoport: Olympique Marseille, Fenerbache,m Mönchengladbach, AEL Limasszol*
*
D csoport: Bordeux, Club Bruges, Newcastle United, Maritimo*
*
E csoport: Stuttgart, Köbenhavn, Steaua Bukarest, Molde*
*
F csoport: PSV, Napoli, Dnipro, AIK*
*
G csoport: Sporting, Basel, Genk, Videoton*
*
H csoport: Internazionale, Rubin Kazany, Partizan Belgrád, Neftci Baku*
*
I csoport: Lyon, Athletic Bilbao, Sparta Praha, Ironi Kirjat Smona*
*
J csoport: Tottenham, Panathinaikosz, Lazio, Maribor*
*
K csoport: Bayer Leverkusen, Metaliszt Harkiv, Rosenborg, Rapid Wien*
*
L csoport: Twente, Hannover, Levante, Helsinborg*
*

*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*

<right></right>






*A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 6. fordulójának pénteki eredményei és a tabella:
*
*PMFC-Matias - **Kecskeméti TE 0-1**
Budapest Honvéd-**MTK Budapest 1-2**
**
szombat:**

Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC **14 ó**
Egri FC-Ferencváros **16 ó**
Szombathelyi Haladás-MVM Paks **16 ó**
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi **18:30 ó**
**
vasárnap:**

**Újpest FC** - DVSC-TEVA **16:30 ó**
FGSZ Siófok-Videoton FC **18:30 ó**

A tabella:
**
1. MTK Budapest 6 4 2 - 10- 4 14 pont**
2. Budapest Honvéd 6 4 1 1 10- 6 13
3. DVSC-TEVA 5 4 - 1 10- 5 12
4. Győri ETO FC 5 3 1 1 12- 9 10
5. Diósgyőri VTK 5 3 1 1 6- 4 10
6. Videoton FC 5 3 1 1 6- 4 10
7. Szombathelyi Haladás 5 2 2 1 9- 5 8
8. Kaposvári Rákóczi 5 2 1 2 6- 7 7
9. PMFC-Matias 6 1 3 2 6- 7 6
10. Ferencváros 5 1 2 2 6- 6 5
11. Kecskeméti TE 6 1 2 3 6-11 5
**12. Újpest FC 5 1 1 3 6- 8 4**
13. Egri FC 5 1 1 3 5- 8 4
14. MVM Paks 5 - 3 2 7- 9 3
15. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 5 - 2 3 2- 8 2
16. FGSZ Siófok 5 - 1 4 4-10 1



*



*
**
Pepe bombaformában*


2012. 09. 01. 05.53 <right> 

</right>*Pepe komoly fejsérülés után tért vissza és a Barcelona ellen lépett először újra pályára. A mérkőzés legjobbjának kikiáltott portugál védő mindössze két szabálytalanságot követett el az egész mérkőzés során. "Pepe lenyűgöző volt, a csapat kulcsa" - mondták róla a mérkőzés után.*
*

*



*
Létrejöttek a transzferek*


2012. 09. 01. 03.51 <right> 

</right>*A Marca szerint Lassana Diarra végül 5 millióért az Anzhi játékosa lett. A legfrissebb információk szerint az átigazolás még nem zárult le, így a francia középpályás még a Real Madrid játékosa.
**


Európai Szuperkupa - Az Atlético Madrid második diadala
*
*Az Európa Liga-győztes Atlético Madrid hódította el az Európai Szuperkupát, mivel pénteken a monacói mérkőzésen 4-1-re legyőzte a Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő Chelsea-t.*

*A spanyol klub 2010 után története során másodszor hódította el a trófeát.*

A találkozó hőse a kolumbiai Radamel Falcao volt, aki a 6., a 19. és a 45. percben vette be az angol együttes kapuját, és ezzel ő a monacói Szuperkupa-mérkőzések történetének első játékosa, aki mesterhármast ért el. A negyedik madridi gólt Miranda szerezte a 60. percben, míg a végeredményt Cahill állította be a 74. percben.

Monaco 1998 óta sorozatban 15-ször adott otthont a Szuperkupának, de az európai szövetség (UEFA) korábbi döntése értelmében a jövő évtől már mindig más stadionban tartják a BL- és EL-győztes csapat csatáját. Jövőre Prága lesz a helyszín.


*Eredmény:*
*Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Chelsea (angol) 4-1 (3-0)*
*
Monaco, II. Lajos Stadion, v.: Damir Skomina (szlovén)*
*
gólszerző: Falcao (6., 19., 45.), Miranda (60.), illetve Cahill (74.)*
*
sárga lap: Ivanovic (29.)*
*
Atlético Madrid:*
*Courtois - Juanfran, Miranda, Godin, Filipe - Suarez, Gabi - Adrian (Rodriguez, 56.), Koke (Garcia, 81.), Turan - Falcao (Belozoglu, 87.)*
*
Chelsea:*
_*Cech - Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole (Bertrand, 89.) - Mikel, Lampard - Ramires (Oscar, a szünetben), Hazard, Mata (Sturridge, 82.) - Torres


*_*A Barcelona is jobbulást kívánt Rakaczki Bencének
*
*Az FC Barcelona labdarúgócsapata is jobbulást kívánt Rakaczki Bencének, a Diósgyőr leukémiában szenvedő fiatal kapusának.*

A magyar klub hivatalos honlapja szerint az ötlet Francisco "Paco" Gallardótól, a DVTK spanyol középpályásától származik, ugyanis a futballista a Sevillában öt évig volt csapattársa a katalánok jobbhátvédjének, Daniel Alvesnek. A brazil játékos közösségi oldalán egy olyan fotót közölt, amelyen a teljes csapat jobbulást kíván "Érted, Bence" felirattal.

Legutóbb Király Gábor, az 1860 München kapusa lepte meg egy ajándékkal Rakaczkit, aki a magyar válogatott játékoson keresztül kedvenc hálóőrétől, a Bayern Münchent és a német nemzeti együttest erősítő Manuel Neuertől kapott egy dedikált kesztyűt és mezt.



*Európa Liga - A Videoton menetrendje*


<right> 

</right>




*

Szeptember 20-án a Köteles Lászlót foglalkoztató belga Genk otthonában kezdi meg szereplését a Videoton a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörében.
*

A főtáblára a török Trabzonspor búcsúztatásával felkerült székesfehérvári együttes ezt követően a portugál Sporting Lisboát, valamint a svájci Baselt is hazai környezetben fogadja, ezután Bázelbe utazik, majd fogadja a Genket.

* A csoportkör utolsó mérkőzését december 6-án Lisszabonban játssza Paulo Sousa csapata.*

*A Videoton menetrendje az EL csoportkörében:

szeptember 20.: Genk-Videoton FC 21:05 ó

október 4.: Videoton FC-Sporting Lisboa 19 ó

október 25.: Videoton FC-Basel 19 ó

november 8.: Basel-Videoton FC 21:05 ó

november 22.: Videoton FC-Genk 19 ó

december 6.: Sporting Lisboa-Videoton FC 21:05 ó*
*


*​*

*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*A Premier League-ben az utolsó percig igazoltak*​


2012. 09. 01. 16.06 





<right> 

</right>
*A Tottenham és a Manchester City is vásárolt még éjszaka.*A Tottenham az utolsó pillanatokban leigazolta a francia válogatott portást *Hugo Llorist a Lyonból,* de ez még nem volt nekik elég ugyanis a *Fulhamtől* megvásárolták az előző szezon legjobbját *Clint Dempseyt*. 
*
A 29 esztendős szélső vételára mintegy hatmillió euró volt.*
A Manchester City kis túlzással átaludta az átigazolási szezont, de az utolsó napon azért ők is belehúztak. Előbb az Inter brazil jobbhátvédjét* Maicont *vásárolták meg majd nem sokkal éjfél előtt sikerült leigazolniuk a spanyol válogatott középpályást *Javi Garciát* a portugál Benficától. 

*A 25 esztendős szűrő Real Madrid nevelésű és közel 16 millió euróért vált klubot és költözik Angliába.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények és tabella*

2012. 09. 02. 01.19 <right> 
</right><right></right>




​
A labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga 6. fordulójának eredményei:
 
*szombaton játszották:

Diósgyőri VTK-Győri ETO FC 0-3
Egri FC-Ferencváros 2-2
Szombathelyi Haladás-MVM Paks 1-2
Lombard Pápa Termál FC-Kaposvári Rákóczi 3-0
 
 pénteken játszották:

PMFC-Matias - Kecskeméti TE 0-1
Budapest Honvéd-MTK Budapest 1-2
 
vasárnap játsszák:

Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 16:30 ó
FGSZ Siófok-Videoton FC 18:30 ó

 A tabella:

1. MTK Budapest 6 4 2 - 10- 4 14 pont
2. Győri ETO FC 6 4 1 1 15- 9 13
3. Budapest Honvéd 6 4 1 1 10- 6 13
4. DVSC-TEVA 5 4 - 1 10- 5 12
5. Videoton FC 5 3 1 1 6- 4 10
6. Diósgyőri VTK 6 3 1 2 6- 7 10
7. Szombathelyi Haladás 6 2 2 2 10- 7 8
8. Kaposvári Rákóczi 6 2 1 3 6-10 7
9. Ferencváros 6 1 3 2 8- 8 6
10. MVM Paks 6 1 3 2 9-10 6
11. PMFC-Matias 6 1 3 2 6- 7 6
12. Egri FC 6 1 2 3 7-10 5
13. Lombard Pápa Termál FC 6 1 2 3 5- 8 5
14. Kecskeméti TE 6 1 2 3 6-11 5
15. Újpest FC 5 1 1 3 6- 8 4
16. FGSZ Siófok 5 - 1 4 4-10 1


*



*
**
Bologna-Milan 1-3 (1-1)*

2012. 09. 02. 00.21 









<right>
</right>
*Pazzini mesterhármasával megvan az első győzelem.

**Serie A **2. **forduló:*
*
Bologna-Milan 1-3 (1-1)*
*Helyszín:Stadio Dall’Ara – Bologna*

*Játékvezető: Tagliavento*
*Gólszerzők: Diamanti (42. – 11-esből); illetve Pazzini (16., 77. és 85. – az első 11-esből)

**Sárga lap: Cherubin (15.); illetve Montolivo (18.), Bonera (24.), Ambrosini (28.), Pazzini (59.), De Jong (68.)

*







*BOLOGNA (3-5-1-1) Agliardi; Carvalho, Antonsson, Cherubin; Motta, Taider, Pazienza (Gabbiadini 81.), Guarente, Morleo (Abero 91.); Diamanti; Acquafresca (Gilardino 61.).*
*MILAN (4-3-1-2) Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; Montolivo (De Jong 41.), Ambrosini, Nocerino; Boateng; Pazzini (Niang 91.), El Shaarawy (Bojan 67.).



**Primera División - A Sociedad kikapott a Mallorcától
*
*
A Real Sociedad 1-0-ra kikapott a Real Mallorcától a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójában.*
*
Primera División, 3. forduló:*
*
Real Mallorca-Real Sociedad 1-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Celta Vigo-Osasuna 2-0 (0-0)*
*Real Zaragoza-Málaga 0-1 (0-0)*
*Deportivo La Coruna-Getafe 1-1 (1-1)*
*
vasárnap:*
*Rayo Vallecano-Sevilla 12 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Valladolid 16*
*Levante-Espanyol 18*
*Real Madrid-Granada 19:50*
*Barcelona-Valencia 21:30*
*
hétfőn:*
*Real Betis-Atlético Madrid 21:30 ó



**Serie A
*
*Serie A, 2. forduló:*
*
Bologna-AC Milan 1-3 (1-1)*

*korábban:*
*Torino-Pescara 3-0 (1-0)*
*
vasárnap:*
*Udinese-Juventus 18 ó*
*Cagliari-Atalanta 20:45*
*Catania-Genoa 20:45*
*Internazionale-AS Roma 20:45*
*Lazio-Palermo 20:45*
*Napoli-Fiorentina 20:45*
*Parma-Chievo 20:45*
*Sampdoria-Siena 20:45



**Primera División - Pontot hozott el La Corunából a Getafe
*
*
A címvédő Real Madrid legyőzését követően döntetlent játszott a Deportivo La Coruna vendégeként a Getafe a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban.*
*
Primera División, 3. forduló:*
*
Deportivo La Coruna-Getafe 1-1 (1-1)*
*
korábban:*
*Celta Vigo-Osasuna 2-0 (0-0)*
*Real Zaragoza-Málaga 0-1 (0-0)*
*
később:*
*Real Mallorca-Real Sociedad 22*
*
vasárnap:*
*Rayo Vallecano-Sevilla 12 ó*
*Athletic Bilbao-Valladolid 16*
*Levante-Espanyol 18*
*Real Madrid-Granada 19:50*
*Barcelona-Valencia 21:30*
*
hétfőn:*
*Real Betis-Atlético Madrid 21:30 ó




**Bundesliga - Nem volt gól Düsseldorfban
*
*
Nem esett gól az újonc Düsseldorf és a vendég Borussia Mönchengladbach találkozóján a német labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

*Bundesliga, 2. forduló:*
*
Düsseldorf-Borussia Mönchengladbach 0-0*
*
korábban:*
*1899 Hoffenheim-Eintracht Frankfurt 0-4 (0-2)*
*1 FC Nürnberg-Borussia Dortmud 1-1 (1-1)*
*FC Schalke 04-Augsburg 3-1 (1-0)*
*Werder Bremen-Hamburger SV 2-0 (0-0)*
*Bayer Leverkusen-SC Freiburg 2-0 (1-0)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*FSV Mainz 05-Greuther Fürth 0-1 (0-0)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*VfL Wolfsburg-HSV Hannover 96 15:30 ó*
*Bayern München-VfB Stuttgart 17:30 ó




**Premier League - Nyert a címvédő Manchester City
*
*
A címvédő Manchester City 3-1-re legyőzte a vendég Queens Park Rangers együttesét az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*

Premier League, 3. forduló:*
*
Manchester City-Queens Park Rangers 3-1 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
West Ham United-Fulham 3-0 (3-0)*
*West Bromwich Albion-Everton 2-0 (0-0)*
*Swansea City-Sunderland **2-2** (1-2)*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Norwich City 1-1 (0-0)*
*Wigan Athletic-Stoke City 2-2 (1-1)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*
FC Liverpool-Arsenal 14:30 ó*
*Newcastle United-Aston Villa 17*
*Southampton-Manchester United 17*
*
A Chelsea-Reading (4-2) összecsapást már korábban megrendezték, mivel a londoniak pénteken az Atlético Madrid ellen szerepeltek az Európai Szuperkupa-mérkőzésen.



**FociFesztivál - Barca-diadal a Kubala Kupán*


*A Barcelona öregfiúk csapatának sikerével zárult a Kubala Kupa, melyet a telki edzőközpontban szombaton rendezett második FociFesztivál keretében tartottak.*

A Barcelona mellett az Espanyol és a Dunai Antal által irányított magyar öregfiúk együttes 45 perces mérkőzéseken mérte össze tudását a trófeáért. Az első meccsen a Barcelona 2-0-ra legyőzte a hazai gárdát, majd gól nélküli döntetlent játszott városi riválisával, míg a záró összecsapáson a magyarok 4-2-re múlták felül az Espanyolt. 

_*A tornagyőzelemért járó trófeát Carlos Kubala, az egykori világklasszis játékos fia adta át.*_

*A két barcelonai együttesben olyan korábbi klasszis, spanyol válogatott futballisták léptek pályára, mint* *Jordi Lardin, Rafael Carlos Maranon, Victor Munoz, Roberto Fernandez,* *vagy éppen Lionel Messi felfedezője,* *Carles Rexach.* 

*A magyar csapatban többek között Illés Béla, Lipcsei Péter, Halmai Gábor, Kovács Zoltán, Vincze Ottó, Brockhauser István, Mészöly Géza és Végh Zoltán kapott szerepet.*

Az esemény keretében Magyarország és Szlovákia strandlabdarúgó-válogatottja is összecsapott egymással barátságos mérkőzésen, melyen a házigazdák győztek 5-3-ra.

A Széchenyi Bank-Egyetemi Bajnokok Ligáját, melyen a nyolc legnagyobb magyarországi felsőoktatási intézmény kispályás bajnokcsapata küzdött meg egymással, az ELTE együttese nyerte, a színész- és újságíró-válogatott rangadója pedig 3-3-as döntetlennel zárult.

*A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint 2500-an látogattak ki a rendezvényre, melyen - ahogy tavaly a sakk - vendégsportként a cselgáncs is szerepet kapott. 

Jelen voltak londoni olimpikonok is, így Ungvári Miklós és Karakas Hedvig, a programokért pedig az Európa-bajnok Hadfi Dániel felelt.*


*







**




*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*

Pato ma 23 éves*

 2012. 09. 02. 11.32
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Ma ünnepli 23. születésnapját az AC Milan csatára, Alexandre Pato. 
**
A fiatal brazil játékos 2007.**augusztusában került a piros-feketékhez, és **142** mérkőzésen** 61 **alkalommal volt eredményes.

**Isten éltesse sokáig, és mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánunk Neki!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Eredmények *


<right>
</right>





​*

Egyedüli veretlen csapatként - a Honvéd otthonában pénteken győztes - újonc MTK vezeti a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga tabelláját.
* 
A kék-fehéreket a Diósgyőrben sima győzelmet aratott Győr, az Újpesten döntetlent játszott címvédő Debrecen, a Honvéd, valamint az Európa Liga-főtáblás Videoton egyaránt 13 ponttal követi.
* 

vasárnap játszották:*

*Újpest FC - DVSC-TEVA 0-0
**
FGSZ Siófok-Videoton FC 1-3
**

*



*


**Könnyed győzelem félgőzzel: Real Madrid - Granada 3:0

A Szuperkupa-győztes Királyi Gárdának a bajonkságban is bizonyítania kellett, hogy a szezon első három mérkőzése csak az idény eleji formának köszönhető és nincs szó válságról.


Mivel Coentrao négy találkozóról szóló eltiltást kapott, Mourinhónak nem nagyon volt variációs lehetősége és így a tavalyi alap védelmet – Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo - küldte pályára. Ahogy az lenni szokott Xabi Alonso párja ezúttal is Khedira volt, azonban ez Essien érkezésével biztosan nem lesz mindig így a szezon során. Az előzetes híreknek megfelelően Modric kapott lehetőséget Özil helyén, előtte pedig a Callejón-Cristiano Ronaldo-Benzema hármas lépett pályára kezdőként.

A negyedik percben máris villant a Real Madrid Modric révén. A horvát középpályás parádésan ugratta ki Callejónt, azonban a szélső nem tudott élni a lehetőséggel és rosszul helyezett lövését Tońo védeni tudta. A mérkőzés első szögletét a Real Madrid végezhette el a 13. percben, de sajnos az sem segített a helyzeten, hogy Modric rúgta; nem alakult ki helyzet belőle. Az első húsz perc alapján tisztán látható volt, hogy az újonnan érkezett horvát középpályás kitűnően lát a pályán, hiszen jobbnál-jobb passzokkal vétette észre magát.









A 24. percben  Modric és Benzema passzolgatott a tizenhatoson belül, majd utóbbi a kapuval szemben álló C.Ronaldo elé gurított, aki így kapásből lőhetett, ám lövése elkerülte a kaput, így maradt a 0-0-ás állás. Egészen a 26. percig. Marcelo passzolt a bal szélen felfutó Callejón elé, aki továbbította az alapvonal felé robogó portugál gólvágó elé a labdát. A luzitán támadó kiszorított helyzetből, kapásból a rálőtte a labdát, amely Tońo lábai között a kapuba gurult, 1-0.








A 32. percben egy védelmi hibát követően Benzema előtt adódott lehetőség. Inigo López számolta ki rosszul a labda ívét, amely így átpattant fölötte, a francia támadó pedig lecsapott rá és egyből a kapuba akarta emelni a labdát a kifutó kapus fölött, de célt tévesztett. A 37. percben Floro Flores veszélyeztetett Casillas kapuja előtt, El Arabi balról érkező labdáját pörgette kapura, lövése azonban elkerülte azt. Öt perccel később ismét ugyanarról az oldalról érkezett egy beadás, amit El Arabi fejelhetett kapura, azonban kísérlete veszélytelennek bizonyult. Sajnos 45 percnyi játék után elmondható volt, hogy megint nem pörgött magas hőfokon a csapat és az első félidőt követően mindössze két pozitívumot lehetett felhozni a Real Madrid mellett; az egyik Modric játéka, a másik pedig az egygólos előny. 

A második félidőre Callejón már nem futhatott ki a többiekkel, helyét Di María vette át, aki meg is hozta a hiányzó lendületet a csapatnak. Az 54. percben a job szélen futott el és Cristiano Ronaldo elé centerezett, aki a védők közül, 11 méterről kapásból célba vette a kaput, lövését védeni tudta Tońo, azonban a kipattanónál már tehetetlen volt, a portugál saját és csapata második gólját is megszerezte, 2-0.








A 60. percben emberelőnybe került a Real Madrid. Gómez akadályozta meg szabálytalanul C.Ronaldót, amiért megkapta második sárgáját és így 30 perccel a mérkőzés vége előtt mehetett zuhanyozni. A megítélt szabadrúgást Xabi Alonso végezhette el, 35 méterről elengedett lövését védeni tudta a Granada kapusa. A 70. percben a baszk középpályás adott mesteri indítást a kiugró Özilnek, aki azonban nem tudta jól átvenni a játékszert és elügyetlenkedte a lehetőséget. A 77. percben a mérkőzés legszebb támadását láthattuk. Di María passzolt Özilhez, aki továbbította a labdát Karim Benzemához, a francia csatár miután átvette, Higuaínhoz centerezett, akinek nem volt nehéz dolga - hiszen Mourinho fiai sakk-mattig kijátszották a helyzetet - és az üres kapuba kellett csak gurítania a labdát, 3-0.

Az igazsághoz hozzátartozik, hogy Benzema lesen tartózkodott, amikor a passzt kapta Öziltől, azonban az asszisztens ezt nem vette észre. Öt perccel később megduplázhatta volna góljainak számát az argentin csatár. Marcelo hozta kiváló helyzetbe a kiugró játékost, aki átpöccintette a labdát a kifutó kapus fölött, azonban az elgurult a kapu mellett. Két perc hosszabbítás követően végett vetett a találkozónak a játékvezető, így megszerezte első győzelmét a 2012/13-as bajnokságban a Real Madrid.

A játék képe továbbra sem az igazi, azonban a győzelem most mindennél fontosabb volt. Két hét szünet és válogatott mérkőzések következnek, ahonnan remélhetőleg sérülésmentesen térnek vissza a játékosok, hiszen szeptember közepén a Sevilla és a Manchester City várnak a csapatra.

A mérkőzés jegyzőkönyve:


Helyszín: Madrid, Santiago Bernabéu, 70.000 néző
Real Madrid: Casillas, Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Xabi Alonso, Khedira, Modric (Özil 58’), Callejón (Di María 45’), Cristiano Ronaldo (Higuaín 65’), Benzema. 
Granada:Tońo, Nyom, Siqueira, Ińigo López, B. Gómez, Mikel Rico, Ortiz (Torje 69’), Iriney, Orellana (Romero 74’), El Arabi (Mainz 63’), Floro Flores.
Gólszerzők: Cristiano Ronaldo (26’ és 53’) és Higuaín (76’)
Játékvezető:González González. 

Sárga lapot Pepe és Arbeloa illetve Gómez kapott, utóbbi kettőt is, így ki lett állítva.


*
 <right></right>*<right>Primera División - Adriano góljával nyerte a rangadót a Barcelona
</right>*<right></right><right></right><right>
</right>*A Barcelona a brazil védő, Adriano bombagóljával nyert a Valencia ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójának vasárnap esti rangadóján.*

A katalánok így egyedüli százszázalékos csapatként állnak a tabella élén.

*Primera División, 3. forduló:*
*
Barcelona-Valencia 1-0 (1-0)


**Serie A - A Roma legyőzte az Intert
*
*Az AS Roma 3-1-re győzött az Internazionale vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 2. fordulójának vasárnap esti rangadóján.*

A Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató Genoa bár vezetett Cataniában, végül 3-2-re kikapott. A magyar válogatott játékos végigjátszotta a találkozót.

*Serie A, 2. forduló:*
*
Cagliari-Atalanta 1-1 (0-0)*
*Catania-Genoa 3-2 (0-1)*
*Internazionale-AS Roma 1-3 (1-1)*
*Lazio-Palermo 3-0 (1-0)*
*Napoli-Fiorentina 2-1 (0-0)*
*Parma-Chievo 2-0 (1-0)*
*Sampdoria-Siena 2-1 (1-0)


**Serie A - Nyert a Juventus
*
*A címvédő Juventus simán nyert az előző szezonban bronzérmes Udinese vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának első vasárnapi mérkőzésén.*

A hazaiak a 12. perctől emberhátrányban futballoztak.

Az előző szezonban veretlenül aranyérmes torinói gárda 41 mérkőzés óta nem kapott ki bajnokin.

*Serie A,** 2.** forduló:*
*
Udinese-Juventus 1-4 (0-2)


**Bundesliga - A Bayern kiütötte Hajnalékat
*
*A Bayern München hazai környezetben 6-1-re kiütötte a Hajnal Tamással felálló VfB Stuttgart együttesét a német labdarúgó-bajnokság második fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

A magyar válogatott középpályást a szünetben lecserélték.

*Bundesliga, 2. forduló:*
*
Bayern München-VfB Stuttgart 6-1 (3-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
VfL Wolfsburg-HSV Hannover 96 0-4 (0-2)



**Premier League - Van Persie mesterhármasával fordított az MU*


*A Manchester United a nyáron szerződtetett Robin van Persie három góljával nyert az újonc Southampton otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

A hazaiak kétszer is előnybe kerültek, majd 2-1-nél a holland csatár kihagyott egy büntetőt. A hajrában aztán alaposan kijavította a hibáját, ugyanis előbb a 87., majd a 91. percben is bevette a rivális kapuját, s ezzel megnyerte a meccset csapatának.

*Premier League, 3. forduló:*
*
Southampton-Manchester United 2-3 (1-1)*
*
Newcastle United-Aston Villa 1-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
FC Liverpool-Arsenal 0-2 (0-1)


**Primera División - Először nyert a Bilbao
*
*Az Athletic Bilbao hazai környezetben 2-0-ra nyert a Valladolid ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 3. fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

A legutóbbi szezonban Európa Liga-döntős bilbaói alakulatnak ez volt az első győzelme az idényben.


*Primera División, 3. forduló:*
*
Athletic Bilbao-Valladolid 2-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Rayo Vallecano-Sevilla 0-0*




*
*

*
*
*<right>

</right>*<right></right><right></right>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 4)

*Újabb Vidi igazolás: Edson Rodrigues aláírt!*






<right>

</right>*Edson Rodrigues Farías, művésznevén Paraiba három éves szerződést kötött a Videotonnal!

*
Mint ismert, a székesfehérvári együttes Paulo Sousa irányításával az Európa Liga csoportkörébe bejutott, így nem meglepő, hogy a portugál tréner erősíteni szeretné csapata keretét.
A 20 éves Rodrigues, a brazíl Londrina Esporte Clube csapatából igazolt Magyarországra, ahol ha minden jól megy, legalább három évet fog eltölteni.
Paulo Sousa kimondottan örül az érkezésének, véleménye szerint szükség van az erősítésre, ha újabb meglepetéseket akar okozni a Videoton a nemzetközi porondon. Erre ráadásul minden esélye meg is van, hiszen az igazán nagy csapatokat elkerülve a Sporting (portugál), Genk (belga) és Basel (svájci) hármas mellé került a “G” jelű négyesbe az EL csoportkörében.
*
Egy kis ízelítő a csatár játékából:*
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lQwEMR45xo&amp;rel=0&amp;fs=1&amp;showsearch=0&amp;showinfo=0&amp;hd=1" width="425" height="344" id="vvq-27662-youtube-1" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>







*Magyar válogatott - Egervári négy ponttal lenne elégedett*


<right> 

</right>






*

Négy ponttal lenne elégedett a világbajnoki selejtezősorozat első két mérkőzésén Egervári Sándor, a magyar labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*


Az együttes pénteken Andorra vendégeként kezd, négy nappal később pedig a vb-ezüstérmes hollandokat fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.

* "Most csak az első mérkőzésre koncentrálunk, a hollandokkal utána foglalkozunk - mondta hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján Egervári Sándor. - Rengeteg információnk van az andorrai csapatról, rendkívül fegyelmezett, védekező stílusú együttes. Biztosan nehéz dolgunk lesz az első gólig, addig maximálisan kell koncentrálnunk, hogy megtaláljuk a rést a pajzsukon."*

Elmondta, hogy a keretből Varga József vírusos betegsége miatt várhatóan kihagyja a pénteki találkozót, míg Szabics Imre bokasérüléssel bajlódik, és csak később derül ki, hogy számíthat-e rá. Éppen ezért bekerült a keretbe a győri Koltai Tamás, aki a szombati bajnokin mesterhármast ért el a Diósgyőr otthonában.

Egervári arról is beszélt, hogy az a csapat, amely a csoportban pontot tud szerezni az alaposan átalakult hollandoktól, lépéselőnybe kerül a többiekkel szemben. Összegzésképpen azt mondta, négy ponttal már elégedett lenne az első két találkozó után.
Hosszú idő után visszatérhet a válogatottba Gera Zoltán, a West Bromwich Albion légiósa, aki a Premier League nyitányán bombagólt szerzett a Liverpool ellen, de az angol bajnokságban az azóta eltelt két fordulóban nem kapott lehetőséget. 

* "Talán az edzőmet kellene megkérdezni, miért nem játszom, de nem vagyok türelmetlen, biztos vagyok benne, hogy meg fogom kapni a lehetőséget"* - jelentette ki a válogatott csapatkapitánya, aki a vb-ket és Eb-ket tekintve hatodik selejtezősorozatát kezdi meg.

*"Bizakodó vagyok. Persze nagyon erős csapatokkal játszunk majd, de úgy gondolom, egyre jobb a válogatott. Az andorraiakat nem nagyon ismerem, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy az első gólig be fognak tömörülni, így nehéz dolgunk lesz" *- mondta Gera. Hozzátette: *a további összecsapásokon a védekezés lehet az egyik kulcs, példaként pedig a Videotont hozta fel. 
"Nem nyújtottak valami szép játékot, de meglett az eredménye." *

* A válogatott pénteken 20:30 órakor Andorra La Vellában lép pályára, négy nappal később pedig - szintén 20:30 órakor - a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban fogadja a hollandokat.*







*

Iniesta: egy újabb emlékezetes pillanat (videóval)*

2012. 09. 04. 00.59 <right> 

</right>

*Csütörtökön este Andrés Iniestát választották a szezon legjobb, Európában futballozó játékosának az UEFA gáláján. 
A Barcelona labdarúgója tegnap a Nou Camp közönségének is megmutatta a trófeát, mely az elismerés mellé kapott.

*
A Barcelona és a spanyol válogatott játékmestere Andres Iniesta lett Európa legjobb játékosa és nagy esélyese az Aranylabda szavazásnak is. A hétvégi Valencia elleni rangadón ugyan csak csereként kapott szerepet a játékos, de a díjat a találkozó előtt megmutatta a hazai közönségnek is mely állva tapsolta a klasszist.
Iniesta a mérkőzés előtt a sajtónak azt nyilatkozta, hogy egy ez egy olyan díj mely rengeteget jelent neki, de nem szabad sokáig foglalkozni vele, mert komoly céljai vannak a klubbal. Hozzátette a játékos, hogy a csapattársai nélkül ezt a díjat nem tudta volna elhódítani.
*A mérkőzést egyébként Adriano bombagóljának köszönhetően 1-0-ra megnyerték a katalánok és továbbra is a 100%-osak.

*

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jky5pyGu4OA&amp;rel=0&amp;fs=1&amp;showsearch=0&amp;showinfo=0&amp;hd=1" width="425" height="344" id="vvq-27650-youtube-1" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 5)

*Magyar válogatott - Szabics nem játszhat*
 <right> 
</right>




​*

Szabics Imre sérülés miatt nem játszhat az Andorra elleni, pénteki és a Hollandia elleni, jövő keddi labdarúgó-világbajnoki selejtezőn.
* 
Az osztrák Sturm Graz csatára csapata hétvégi bajnoki mérkőzésén szenvedett részleges bokaszalag-szakadást. Bár elutazott a válogatott telki edzőtáborába, a magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint edzéseken nem vehetett részt, hanem orvosi vizsgálatokon esett át, és ezt követően kedden visszatért klubjához.
_*
Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány alakulata pénteken Andorra vendégeként kezd, négy nappal később pedig a vb-ezüstérmes hollandokat fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.



*_*Már megint elégedetlenek Vilas-Boassal*

2012. 09. 05. 03.22





<right> 

</right>
*Ezúttal már nem a Chelsea, hanem Tottenham vezetőinek és szurkolóinak kezd elfogyni a türelme, mivel a portugál edző nem hozza az elvárt eredményeket. Jermain Defoe, a londoniak csatára nyugalomra intett mindenkit, mondván idő kell az új trénernek.

*André Villas-Boast az előző szezon közben küldték el a Chelsea kispadjáról, mivel a kékek sem játékban, sem eredményekben nem nyújtottak elegendőt. A nyáron végül a Tottenham kispadján szorítottak neki helyet, de ha nem iparkodik, akkor ismét a szabadon igazolható edzők listáján találhatja magát.
A Tottenham a Premier League első három fordulójában csupán csak két pontot gyűjtött, ami édeskevés egy ilyen játékoskerettel. Nem csak a játékot, de a nyári igazolások kapcsán is kritizálták a portugált, pedig az utolsó szó a szerződtetéseknél bizony nem az vezetőedzőé általában, hanem a klub tulajdonosáé. Jermain Defoe, a Tottenham csatára szerint nincs nagy baj, és fölösleges kongatni a vészharangokat, és még nagyobb hiba lenne már most elzavarni André Villas-Boast.
*
“Amikor egy játékos egy új csapathoz érkezik, akkor általában időre van szüksége, hogy beilleszkedjen” – mondta Defoe a Sky Sportsnak. “Ez a vezetőedzőknél ugyanígy van, ráadásul egy ilyen klubnál még a nagy nyomással is meg kell birkóznia a trénernek” *–* tette hozzá az angol válogatott támadó.*
_
“*Még a szezon korai szakaszában járunk, fontos, hogy ő is megkapja az esélyt a bizonyításra. Nagyon jóm nagyon erős keretünk van, érzem, hogy minden rendben lesz”*_ – *zárta mondandóját a Tottenham apró csatára.*
*
André Villas-Boas tehát megérdemel egy lehetőséget, legalábbis Jermain Defoe szerint. Kérdés, hogy a Tottenham Hotspur elöljárói vajon egyetértenek-e a játékossal.



**Ronaldo nem kell a PSG-nek*


<right>





</right>
*A francia klub nem akar lecsapni a Madridból állítólag elvágyódó zsenire, akiért a két manchesteri klub már harcba is szállt.*Mint azt már megírtuk, Cristiano Ronaldo nincs mindennel megelégedve a spanyol fővárosban és sokan már tudni vélik, hogy a portugál aranylabdás távozik a Real Madridtól. Az európai topcsapatok természetesen már rá is hajtottak CR-re, kivéve a Paris Saint-Germaint. Leonardo szerint a franciák nem akarnak lecsapni a szomorú sztárra.
*
“Soha meg sem fordult a fejünkben, hogy leigazoljuk Cristiano Ronaldót” – mondta a PSG sportigazgatója a RAC1-nek. “Ha meg akarunk szerezni egy játékost, akkor a klubját keressük meg, nem pedig a sajtóban célozgatunk rá, hogy kell nekünk, de a Paris SG és a Real Madrid nem állnak kapcsolatban egymással” *– *tette hozzá Leonardo.*
*
“Nagyon elégedettek vagyunk a nyári átigazolási szezonban megkötött üzletekkel” *– *zárta rövidre az egykori kiváló labdarúgó.*
*
A PSG tehát kiállt a sorból, pontosabban be sem állt a Cristiano Ronaldo kegyeiért versenyzők tömegébe, így a riválisok fellélegezhetnek, eggyel kevesebb ellenlábassal kell megküzdeniük Ronaldóért.



**Barca-szavazás lesz a futballstadion jövőjéről
*
*Az FC Barcelona a klubtagokra bízza annak eldöntését, hogy megtartsák-e a Camp Nou Stadiont jelen formájában, esetleg felújítsák, avagy egy vadonatúj futballarénát építsenek.*

A katalán "futball-népszavazás" kiírásáról, s az ez ügyben illetékes közgyűlés összehívásáról a klubvezérkar szeptemberi ülésén döntenek - jelentette be Toni Freixa szóvivő.

_*A Barca-csúcsot várhatóan szeptember 22-re hívják össze, amikor amúgy Lionel Messiék bajnoki mérkőzést játszanak a Granadával. A fórumot a meccs előtt tervezik megtartani.*_




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*


Iniesta Ronaldót bírálja*

2012. 09. 06. 01.42 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Az UEFA Év Játékosa elismerés friss nyertese szerint nem kéne minden szennyest kiteregetni a média számára.

*Andrés Iniestát múlthéten csütörtökön megválasztották a szezon legjobbjának az UEFA monacói rendezvényén. A spanyol középpályás egy interjúban arról beszélt, hogy tudta, hogy egyszer el fog jönni az ő ideje, és meg sem fordult a fejében korábban, hogy a médiában mondja el gondjait, bajait.
*
“Volt, amikor nem éreztem igazságosnak az életet, de vagy a tisztelet vagy egyszerűen a neveltetésem mondatta velem, hogy türelmesnek kell lennem, és tudtam, hogy előbb-utóbb jobbra fordulnak majd a dolgok” – kezdte Iniesta. “Sohasem gondoltam arra, hogy ha a médiában beszélek valamiről, akkor a dolgok másként alakulnak utána. Ha tisztességesen, becsületesen dolgozol, annak meglesz a jutalma végül”* – *utalt a spanyol a Cristiano Ronaldo körüli média hercehurcára.*
*
“Mindig globálisan kell gondolkodni, mindenre figyelni kell, nem elég csak néha így cselekedni. Van, amikor az embernek nem megy jól a játék. Azokban a pillanatokban, amikor a dolgok nem alakulnak kedvezően, nem nyújtod az elvárt szintet, akkor le kell higgadni, arra kell gondolni, hogy a csapatot hogyan tudnád a legjobban segíteni, és ezek után ismét szép napok jönnek” *– *zárta beszédét Iniesta.*

A Barcelona és a spanyol válogatott mozgékony középpályása nem csak a pályán, hanem azon kívül is igyekszik mindig helyesen cselekedni, és ennek megfelelően nyilatkozik is mindig. 
*
Ezúttal mondhatjuk, hogy Cristiano Ronaldónak próbált meg segíteni, persze a portugál esetében azért a média is tett azért, hogy ekkora figyelem háruljon az aranylabdás klasszisra.


**Videó: parádés ollózás Izraelben*


*Az izraeli bajnokságban is értenek a focihoz. Ezt mutatja a macedón támadó Kirovski találata is, aki a Ramat Hasharon – Acre mérkőzésen szerezte a hazai csapat második gólját egy fantasztikus mozdulat után.
*
*Kirovski ollózása:
*

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/TUmQXG6ZwOM&rel=0&fs=1&showsearch=0&showinfo=0&hd=1" width="425" height="344" id="vvq-27809-youtube-1" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>
*
Ramat Hasharon – Acre 3-1 (1-1)
G.: Yitzhak (25.), Kirovski (66.), Sabiti (71.) ill. Kadousi (21.)




**Casillasé és Xavié az idei az Asztúria Hercege Díj

*







*
A spanyolok világ- és Európa-bajnok labdarúgó-válogatottjának két tagja, Iker Casillas, a Real Madrid kapusa és Xavi Hernández, a Barcelona irányító középpályása kapta megosztva az idei Asztúria Hercege Díjat.*

A spanyol Nobel-díjként is emlegetett, 1987 óta évente odaítélt elismerés sportkategóriájában először fordult elő, hogy ketten nyerjenek. A hivatalos közlés szerint éppen azért adományozták a futballista duónak a 2012-es díjat, mert az egymással történelmileg is vetélkedő két klub vezéralakjai személyesen mutattak példát arra, hogy az igazi sportemberek a barátságukat, a csapatuk és a szurkolók iránti elkötelezettségüket a legkiélezettebb rivalizálásban is képesek megőrizni.

*"A bajtársiasság és a sportszerűség mintaképei, a fiatalok elé állítható példák"* -* jellemezték a két labdarúgót a szerdai, oviedói bejelentésen.*

Casillas és Xavi - akiket a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség elnöke, Joseph Blatter terjesztett fel a díjra - a Nemzetközi 

*Paralimpiai Bizottsággal szemben 11-7-es szavazati aránnyal nyert.
*












* 
A sportkategóriában összesen 12 országból 21 jelölt volt a díjra.




**Del Piero Ausztráliában futballozik tovább


*










*

Hivatalossá vált, hogy az ausztrál Sydney FC-ben folytatja pályafutását Alessandro Del Piero. A 91-szeres válogatott futballista kétéves szerződést írt alá.*

A 37 éves világbajnok támadó évi kétmillió dollárt keres majd, ezzel a kontinens legjobban fizetett sportolója lesz.

*"Egy csodálatos, fantasztikus kalandba kezdek most bele, nem is választhattam volna jobb helyet" *- *nyilatkozta Del Piero.*






*
A Juventus élő legendája 2006-ban világbajnoki címet nyert a válogatottal, a klubcsapatával pedig hat élvonalbeli bajnoki elsőséget és egy Bajnokok Ligája-sikert ünnepelhetett.




**Ronaldo nem a pénz miatt boldogtalan a Real Madridnál



*










*

Nem a pénz miatt boldogtalan a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatánál Cristiano Ronaldo, aki ezt keddi közleményében sietett leszögezni.*

A portugál csatár vasárnap a Granada elleni bajnokin megszerezte pályafutása 150. és 151. gólját a fővárosi klub színeiben, ám egyiket sem ünnepelte, és a lefújás után jelezte: szomorúnak érzi magát. A nyilatkozat vihart kavart, sokan azt sejtik, hogy Ronaldo kevesli a fizetését, ami eléri idényenként a 10 millió eurót.

*"Egyesek megvádoltak azzal, hogy több pénzt akarok, de egy nap majd mindenki láthatja, hogy ez nem erről szól" *-* nyilatkozta a 27 esztendős támadó, aki jelenleg hazája válogatottjával vb-selejtezőkre készül.*

Ronaldo még vasárnap arról beszélt, boldogtalanságának szakmai okai vannak. Utóbb viszont azt üzente a Real Madrid szurkolóinak, hogy kellőképpen motivált és elszánt, s arra vágyik, hogy minden sorozatban diadalmaskodjon együttesével.

*Mindenesetre az angol bajnok Manchester City brit sajtóértesülés szerint állítólag kész 95 millió fontot is kifizetni érte. 


*



*

Ronaldo 2009-ben rekordot jelentő 80 millió fontért igazolt a Manchester Unitedből a spanyol fővárosba.


**
*


*
**FIFA-vilá**granglista - Magyarország 37., Spanyolország vezet
*
*A magyar válogatott az augusztusi rangsorhoz képest kilenc helyet visszacsúszva a 37. a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) legfrissebb, szerdán nyilvánosságra hozott világranglistáján, melyet továbbra is a világ- és Európa-bajnok Spanyolország vezet.*

A második változatlanul Németország, míg a harmadik Anglia.

A FIFA hivatalos honlapján olvasható listán a magyarok világbajnoki selejtezős ellenfelei közül a holland (8.) és a török (35.) együttes előzi meg Egervári Sándor csapatát. A többi csoportellenfél Magyarország mögött áll: Észtország az 55., Románia az 57., Andorra pedig a 199. helyet foglalja el.

*A magyar válogatott tavaly szeptemberben a 27. helyet foglalta el, az volt a legjobb magyar helyezés a rangsor jelenlegi számításának 1993-as bevezetése óta.*


*A legfrissebb FIFA-ranglista (zárójelben a júliusi helyezés):*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1. (1.) Spanyolország 1617 pont*
*2. (2.) Németország 1437*
*3. (3.) Anglia 1274*
*4. (5.) Portugália 1232*
*5. (4.) Uruguay 1217*
*6. (6.) Olaszország 1174*
*7. (7.) Argentína 1121*
*8. (8.) Hollandia 1044*
*9. (9.) Horvátország 1020*
*10. (10.) Dánia 1006*
*...35. (30.) Törökország 678*
*...37. (28.) Magyarország 663*
*...55. (49.) Észtország 572*
*...57. (51.) Románia 542*
*...199. (200.) Andorra 15



**A Gyirmót és a Vasas is meglepetést okozott*





<right> 
*A Ligakupa első fordulójában a Gyirmót Szombathelyen játszott döntetlent még a Vasas Siófokon győzött.
*</right>*<right>A Ligakupa első körét rendezték a mai napon és több gól gazdag és meglepő eredmény született ami vélhetően annak is köszönhető hogy sok együttes nem a legerősebb kezdő tizenegyet küldi a pályára. 
</right>*<right></right><right></right><right>
*A másodosztályú Vasas Siófokon tudott egygólos győzelmet aratni még a Gyirmót a Haladás vendégeként játszott 3-3as döntetlent.*

További eredmények:
*
Eger FC **1 – 3 Debreceni VSC*
*Lombard FC Pápa 2 – 1 **Zalaegerszeg*
*Diósgyőri VTK 3 – 2** Újpest*
*Honvéd FC** 0 – 3 Győri ETO*
*Kaposvár **1 – 1** Videoton*
*MTK Budapest 0 – **1 **Ferencvárosi TC*
</right>











​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*Vadócz Krisztián Dániába szerződött*





<right>

</right>
*Az Odense csapatát fogja ezentúl erősíteni Vadócz Krisztián, 40-szeres válogatott középpályás. A NEC Nijmegen csapatánál nem számítottak rá, így ő a váltás mellett döntött.

*Dániában még nyitva van az átigazolási piac, így a BK Odense megszerezhette Vadócz Krisztiánt a holland Nijmegen gárdájától. Vadócz tavaly került vissza a NEC-hez, ahonnan korábban az Osasunába igazolt, de ezúttal nem számított alapembernek, most Dániában bízik benne, hogy több szerephez jut.
Vadócz 2014. június 30-ig írt alá az Odense gárdájához, mely nyolc forduló után a 4. helyen áll hazája pontvadászatában. Az előző szezonban csak a 13. pozícióban zárt a kék-fehér együttes, ezért nem is csoda, hogy a vezetők meg kívánják erősíteni a keretet. Vadócz érkezésével masszívabbá válhat a középpálya, és ha a magyar futballista jó teljesítményt nyújt, akkor ismét Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány látószögébe kerülhet a magyar válogatottnál.
*
“Vadócz jó fizikumú, okos és technikailag képzett labdarúgó. Spanyol és holland élvonalbeli tapasztalattal is rendelkezik, ami számunka is nagyon előnyös lehet a későbbiekben. Már hosszabb ideje figyeltük őt, de csak az elmúlt héten kerültünk közel hozzá, és azonnal le is csaptunk rá. Komoly erősítést jelent Vadócz a klubunk számára”* *– mondta Poul Hansen sportigazgató az Odense hivatalos oldalának.*
*
Vadócz Krisztián két évre a dán csapat alkalmazásába áll, reméljük, hogy beváltja a hozzáfűzött reményeket és ismét olyan teljesítménnyel rukkol elő, mint korábban az Osasunában vagy a Nijmegenben.


**EL: Gulácsi is tagja a Liverpool keretének!*





<right>
</right>
*Gulácsi Pétert is nevezte az angol sztárcsapat az Európa Liga keretébe, amit a hivatalos oldalukon meg is erősítenek, miszerint a magyar kapus neve is felkerült Brad Jones, illetve Pepe Reina kapusok mellett.*


Nem lesz könnyű dolga Brendan Rodgers együttesének már a csoportban sem, mivel az olasz Udinese, a svájci Young Boys (a tavalyi év egyik meglepetés csapata), illetve az orosz Anzsi Mahacskala is az ellenfelek közt szerepel.
Az angol ultrák csak is a továbbjutásban gondolkodnak, de az olaszoknak, illetve az oroszoknak is csak is kizárólag a továbbjutás az elfogadható eredmény, amibe a svájci YB is beleszólhat nevető harmadikként.
*
A Liverpool 30 fős EL kerete a következő:*
*
Kapusok: 1 Brad Jones, 25 Pepe Reina, 42 Gulácsi Péter*
*
Védők: 2 Glen Johnson, 3 José Enrique, 5 Daniel Agger,16 Sebastián Coates, 22 Danny Wilson, 23 Jamie Carragher, 34 Martin Kelly, 37 Martin Škrtel, 38 Jonathon Flanagan, 43 Ryan McLaughlin, 49 Jack Robinson*
*
Középpályások: 4 Nuri Şahin, 8 Steven Gerrard, 10 Joe Cole, 14 Jordan Henderson, 19 Stewart Downing, 21 Lucas, 24 Joe Allen, 31 Raheem Sterling, 33 Jonjo Shelvey*
*Támadók: 7 Luis Suárez, 11 Oussama Assaidi, 12 Daniel Pacheco, 29 Fabio Borini, 30 Suso, 36 Samed Yesil, 50 Adam Morgan



**Van der Wiel szerint a PSG lesz a legnagyobb klub Európában*





<right>
</right>
*A párizsi együttes legújabb szerzeménye szerint jobbak lesznek, mint a Real Madrid.
*A nyári átigazolási időszak utolsó pillanataiban a Paris Saint-Germainnek sikerült leigazolnia az Ajax holland válogatott jobbhátvédjét Van der Wielt, ezzel tovább erősödött az eddig is klasszisokkal teletűzdelt keret. A játékos a minap a sajtónak nyilatkozott és elmondta miért a párizsi együttes ajánlatát fogadta el.

Van der Wiel szerint a PSG-nek minden lehetősége meg van arra, hogy Európa legjobb csapatává váljon és ezzel élni is fog és hatalmasabb lesz, mint a Real Madrid, amely klub szintén le akarta igazolni a szélső védőt. Hozzátette a játékos nagy, aki nagy lelkesedéssel érkezett meg Franciaországba, hogy új kihívásra volt szüksége és szeretne trófeákat nyerni a párizsi együttessel.



*Amorim: Ronaldo teljesen normális*


<right>





</right>
*Portugália már javában készül a VB selejtezőkre. A luzitánok játékosa, Ruben Amorim a Macra című spanyol lapnak arról beszélt, hogy Cristiano Ronaldo egyáltalán nem viselkedik furcsán.*Az elmúlt napokban a Real Madrid aranylabdás klasszisa, Cristiano Ronaldo szolgáltatta a legtöbb témát. A portugál támadó egyesek szerint nem érzi jól magát a spanyol fővárosban, és ezért nem ünnepelte góljait sem a hétvégén. CR jelenleg Portugália válogatottjával készül a VB selejtezőre Luxemburg ellen, és egyik csapattársa Ruben Amorim úgy véli, nincs vele semmi probléma.
*
“Ronaldo teljesen normálisan viselkedik” *– jelentette ki Amorim interjújában.

* “Fantasztikus a hangulat a csapaton belül. Ronaldo a világ legjobbja, és mindenki támogatja őt. Igazi vezéregyénisége a gárdának, egy követendő példa” *– dicsérte Cristiano Ronaldót Ruben Amorim.
*
A válogatottban tehát nincsenek gondok a Real Madrid futballistájával, de persze ez nem jelenti azt, hogy ne hallanánk még CR lelkiállapota felől az elkövetkezendő napokban.


**
Montolivo célja, hogy feledtesse Pirlót*

<right>



</right>
*Riccardo Montolivo, a Milan által nyáron a Fiorentinától szerződtetett 37-szeres válogatott középpályása nyíltan kimondta, az **a legfőbb célja, hogy feledtesse a szurkolókkal Andrea Pirlót, aki egy éve szerződött a piros-feketéktől a Juventushoz.*
*
„Pontosan azért jöttem ide, hogy pótoljam Pirlót, és ne kelljen a szurkolóknak visszasírniuk őt* – mondta a jelenleg combizomszakadásból lábadozó Montolivo. 

*– Nem is próbálok kitérni az összehasonlítások elől, felesleges volna. Sőt bizonyítani akarok azoknak, akik szerint nem érhetek fel hozzá. Komplett középpályás vagyok, aki ugyanolyan jól védekezik, mint támad, és ami még fontos: vezér tud lenni.”




*



*

Mourinho szerint a Juventus meglepetést okozhat a BL-ben*

<right>*A Real Madrid vezetőedzője Contét és csapatát dicsérte.
*</right>*<right>José Mourinho a minap egy sportnapilapnak beszélt Antonio Contéról valamint a Juventusról. Mint ismert a „Zebrák” mestere eltiltását tölti mivel belekeveredett az Olaszországban kirobbant bundabotrányba és a szezonban nem ülhet le csapata kispadjára és csak az edzéseket tarthatja meg.</right>*<right></right><right></right><right>

Mourinho szerint Conte igazi karizmatikus személyiség és több mint egy edző. A portugál tréner szerint pont ezért kicsit olyan, mint ő és érdekesség hogy Conte beceneve az hogy “Special One” ahogyan többen Mourinhót is nevezik. Majd azzal folytatta a magát „Az Egyetlennek” nevező mester hogy a Juventus egy hatalmas klub és meglepetést is okozhat a Bajnokok Ligájában, hiszen akár a negyed- vagy elődöntőig is eljuthatnak, amit el is vár tőlük.
<right>*
A Juve a a Chelsea, Shakhtar Donetsk és Nordsjaelland csapataival került egy csoportba a legrangosabb európai kupában.*
</right>



*Vb selejtező: A magyar válogatott megkezdi szereplését Andorrában!*





<right> 

</right>
</right><right>*A csoport leggyengébb ellenfelének otthonában lép először pályára nemzeti csapatunk a VB selejtezők során.*</right><right></right><right>Az az Andorra az ellenfél, amelynek nemzeti együttese még soha sem szerepelt nemzetközi tornán illetve jelenleg a FIFA ranglistáján a 199. helyet foglalják el, így nem lehet kérdés, csak a győzelem az elfogadható eredmény válogatottunktól.

Utoljára a 2006-os VB selejtezők során szerzett pontot tétmérkőzésen az andorrai válogatott. Érdekesség, hogy akkor nem is egyet, hanem mindjárt ötöt, hiszen pontot rabolt a finnektől, illetve a Macedónokkal szemben négy egységet is begyűjtött a két selejtező mérkőzés alatt.

Juhász Roland az mlsz.hu-nak azt nyilatkozta, hogy korábban voltak problémáik a kötelező győzelmek kiharcolásával, elég csak a rossz emlékű máltai vereségre gondolni, de az utóbbi időszakban azonban jól veszik ezeket az akadályokat.

Érdekesség, hogy a Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség tájékoztatása szerint Pintér Ádám sérülés miatt nem alkalmas a játékra, ezért a helyét a Ferencváros középpályása, Gyömbér Gábor veszi át a keretben. Nem csak Pintér, a Zaragoza kiválósága sérült, hanem Szabics Imre is maródi, így ő sem játszhat pénteken illetve rajta kívül Mészáros Norbert sem bevethető, aki túlterheltség miatt fog pihenni. Bíznak benne, hogy kedden a Hollandok ellen már ott lehet a pályán mind a három játékos.

Péntek este kiderül, hogy továbbra is sikeresen veszi-e a válogatott a kötelező mérkőzések kihívásait. A magyar labdarúgó válogatott 20:30-kor az “Andorra la Vella” stadionban lép pályára, míg jövő kedden Hollandiát fogadja a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban szintén 20.30-kor.

*2012.09.07, VB selejtező 1. forduló, Andorra la Vella Stadion:

Andorra – Magyarország 20:30  TV: M1

2012.09.11 , VB selejtező 2. forduló, Puskás Ferenc Stadion:

Magyarország – Hollandia 20:30 

*</right><right>*Hajrá Magyarok!



*</right>






*Fernando Torres 100. válogatott meccsét játssza
*
*Századik alkalommal öltheti magára a spanyol futballválogatott mezét Fernando Torres a Szaúd-Arábia legjobbjaival vívandó pénteki mérkőzésen.*

A Kölyök (El Nino) becenévre hallgató csatár jubileumi fellépésének aligha lehet bármiféle akadálya, már csak azért sem, mert az arab ország együttesével tét nélküli, barátságos meccset játszik Pontevedrában a világ- és Európa-bajnoki címvédő gárda.

A 28 éves Torres, aki klubszinten a BL-győztes londoni Chelsea légiósa, az eddigi 99 válogatott mérkőzésén 31 alkalommal volt eredményes.

*Rajta kívül az FC Barcelona védője, Carles Puyol is most érkezhetett volna el 100. fellépéséhez a spanyol nemzeti csapatban, az ő jubileuma azonban késik, mivel sérült.*
<right></right>









<right></right><right></right><right>

</right>

<right>



</right>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*Magyar válogatott - Ötgólos siker Andorrában a vb-selejtezők rajtján*

2012. 09. 08. 04.39 <right> 
</right>





*

A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott Andorrában 5-0-s győzelemmel kezdte meg szereplését pénteken a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatában.* 


A két csapat történetének első egymás elleni meccsén Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány együttese Juhász Roland fejesével a 12. percben szerzett vezetést, majd Gera Zoltán a 32. percben 11-esből volt eredményes. A második félidőben Szalai Ádám az 54., Priskin Tamás a 68., míg Koman Vladimir a 82. percben talált a hazai kapuba.

*Eredmény:
Vb-selejtező, D csoport:*

*Andorra-Magyarország 0-5 (0-2)*
------------------------------
*Andorra la Vella, v.: Emir Aleckovic (bosnyák)*

*gólszerző: Juhász (12.), Gera (32., 11-esből), Szalai (54.), Priskin (68.), Koman (82.)

piros lap: Vales (67.)

sárga lap: Clemente (20.), M. Garcia (32.), Moreno (45.), Vales (55., 67.), Pujol (73.), illetve Koman (20.)
*
*Andorra:*
--------
*Gómez - E. García, Lima, Vales, M. García (Maneiro, 80.) - Goncalves, Vieira, Moreno (Gomez, 69.), Clemente (Lorenzo, 72.), Pujol - Silva*

*Magyarország:*
-------------
*Bogdán - Vanczák, Lipták, Juhász, Laczkó - Koman, Korcsmár, Hajnal (Elek, 76.) - Gera (Priskin, a szünetben), Szalai (Németh, 82.), Dzsudzsák*

*I. félidő:*
----------
12. perc: Dzsudzsák bal oldali szögletét követően Juhász fejelte a labdát öt méterről a bal alsó sarokba (0-1).
31-32. perc: Vanczák tolta meg a labdát a büntetőterületen belül, majd a rossz ütemben becsúszó Marc García felvágta őt. A megítélt 11-es Gera értékesítette, a jobb alsó sarokba lőtt (0-2).

*II. félidő:*
-----------
54. perc: Vanczák jobb oldali beadása után a hosszú oldalon érkező Szalai a rövid sarokba fejelt (0-3).
68. perc: Lipták ugratta ki a hazai védők között Priskint, aki mellel átvette a labdát, majd a kapuba bombázott (0-4).
82. perc: Dzsudzsák futott el a bal oldalon, az alapvonalnál középre gurított, egy hazai védő nem találta el a labdát, a jó ütemben érkező Koman viszont igen, s a kapu bal oldalába helyezett (0-5).

Bár összeállításában támadó szellemű volt a magyar csapat, ez a pályán eleinte kevésbé látszott. Ennek ellenére egy szögletet követően Juhász fejese révén sikerült vezetést szerezni. Ezt követően is többnyire unalmas mezőnyjátékkal telt az idő, majd az egyik szórványos magyar támadás végén büntetőből Gera kétgólosra növelte az előnyt.
A második félidőt kissé álmosan kezdte Egervári csapata, két hazai helyzet után aztán egy jobb oldali akcióból megszületett a harmadik magyar gól. A találat jelezte, hogy egyre nagyobb fölényben futballoznak a magyarok. Ez később helyzetekben is megnyilvánult, s a lefújásig még két gól esett.
 
*A magyarok kedden 20:30-tól a vb-ezüstérmes hollandokkal mérkőznek majd a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban.*



*Ligakupa - Újpesten nyert az Eger*

 2012. 09. 07. 16.36 <right> 
</right>




*

Az Eger 5-2-re nyert az Újpest vendégeként a labdarúgó Ligakupa 2. fordulójának pénteki mérkőzésén.
*

* Ligakupa, 2. forduló:
E csoport:

Újpest FC-Egri FC 2-5 (1-2)
 
szombat:
DVSC-TEVA - Diósgyőri VTK 14 ó



**Blatter: Messi vagy Cristiano Ronaldo? Mindkettő!*

2012. 09. 08. 02.25





<right> </right>
<right>
</right>
*A FIFA regnáló elnöke, Sepp Blatter korunk két legnagyobb futballistájáról beszélt egy spanyol napilapnak.

*Parttalan vita folyik már évek óta arról, hogy vajon Lionel Messi vagy Cristiano Ronaldo a jobb labdarúgó. Ez teljes mértékig ízlés dolga, hiszen senki sem képes úgy átkígyózni védők tömkelegén, mint a kis argentin, míg a portugál zseni a legváratlanabb helyzetekben képes elképesztő trükköket bedobni. Mindemellett ráadásul mindkét játékos elképesztően hatékony a kapu előtt és az előkészítésben is jeleskedik. Sepp Blatter, a FIFA azaz a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség első embere nem is tud közöttük különbséget tenni.
*
“Messi vagy Cristiano Ronaldo? Legyen mindkettő!” – válaszolta a legjobb focista személyét firtató kérdésre Blatter. “Különbözőek, de mindketten kiváló labdarúgók” *- tette hozzá a sportvezető._ 

*“Ronaldo egy vezéregyéniség, vezető akar lenni, míg Messi egy igazi varázsló”*_* – dicsérte a klasszisokat Sepp Blatter, aki az edzőfejedelmekről sem feledkezett meg. “Mourinho az edzők egyik legnagyobbika. Nagyon jót tesz a sportnak, hogy olyan emberek dolgoznak benne, mint Mourinho, Guardiola vagy éppen Sir Alex Ferguson. Mindannyiuknak megvan a maga stílusa, és egyikük sem szeret halkan szomorkodni a kispadon. Nagyon karizmatikus egyéniségek” *– mondta a FIFA elnöke.

Sepp Blatter már csak hivatalból sem tehet különbséget a legjobbak között, és nem emelheti ki őket, de biztosak lehetünk benne, hogy titkon neki is van kedvence, de természetesen a munkája során ezt félre kell tennie.

*
*
*Vb-selejtezők - Francia jutalom csak továbbjutás esetén
*
*A francia labdarúgó-válogatott tagjai csak akkor kapnak jutalmat, ha kijutnak a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokságra.*

A selejtezősorozatot a finnek elleni, pénteki 1-0-s győzelemmel kezdő gárda minden tagja elvileg mérkőzésenként *15 ezer eurót* kapna, de a felhasználható* 2,4 millió eurós* keretet kizárólag akkor osztják szét, ha sikerül kiharcolni a vb-részvételt.

Noel Le Graet, a francia szövetség elnöke azt is jelezte: a barátságos mérkőzésekért mostantól már nem jár jutalom.



*Vb-selejtezők - Holland siker a törökök ellen
*

*A holland labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken kétgólos győzelmet aratott a vendég török csapat felett a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság magyar érdekeltségű selejtezőcsoportjában.*

A legutóbbi vb-n ezüstérmes németalföldiek négy egymást követő vereség után tudtak nyerni, s jövő kedden a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban éppen az andorrai ötgólos sikerével éllovas magyarok vendégei lesznek.


*Eredmény, D csoport (a FIFA honlapja alapján):*

*Hollandia-Törökország 2-0 (1-0)*
*gól: van Persie (17.), Narsingh (92.)*
*
korábban:*
*
Észtország-Románia 0-2 (0-0)*
*gól: Torje (55.), Marica (75.)*
*
Andorra-MAGYARORSZÁG 0-5 (0-2)*
*gól: Juhász (12.), Gera (32., 11-esből), Szalai (54.), Priskin (68.), Koman (82.)*
*
Az állás:*
*
1. MAGYARORSZÁG 1 1 - - 5-0 3 pont*
*2. Hollandia 1 1 - - 2-0 3*
*Románia 1 1 - - 2-0 3*
*4. Észtország 1 - - 1 0-2 0*
*Törökország 1 - - 1 0-2 0*
*6. Andorra 1 - - 1 0-5 0*
*


*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Saját szurkolóik miatt bosszankodnak a brazilok

**Éles kritikával illették saját szurkolóikat a brazil labdarúgó-válogatott tagjai, miután a drukkerek pfujoltak és kifütyülték őket a Dél-afrikai Köztársaság elleni, 1-0-s győzelemmel végződött hazai barátságos mérkőzésen.*

A Sao Pauló-i Morumbi Stadionban rendezett találkozón az 50 ezer néző folyamatosan nemtetszésének adott hangot, a játékosokat és a szövetségi kapitány Mano Menezest is bírálva.

*"Ha hazai környezetben játszol, arra számítasz, hogy buzdításban lesz részed. Sajnos most nem ez történt"* - kommentálta a történteket a brazil csapat egyik védője, Dani Alves.

A játékosok elismerték, hogy ezúttal elmaradt az a látványos futball, amelyre a szurkolók vártak, de szerintük a drukkereknek így is mögéjük kell állniuk, különösen annak fényében, hogy két év múlva náluk rendezik a világbajnokságot.

_*"Ha támogattak volna, minden könnyebb lett volna" *_- vélekedett Alves.


*Vb-selejtezők - Nem született gól Koppenhágában
*
Nem bírt egymással a házigazda dán, valamint a cseh labdarúgó-válogatott a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatának szombati játéknapján; a koppenhágai mérkőzés gól nélküli döntetlent hozott.

*Európai vb-selejtezők:*
*B csoport:*
*
Dánia-Csehország 0-0*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Málta-Örményország 0-1 (0-0)*
*Bulgária-Olaszország 2-2 (1-2)*
*

korábban:*
*A csoport:*
*
Skócia-Szerbia 0-0*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Horvátország-Macedónia 1-0 (0-0)*
*Wales-Belgium 0-2 (0-1)


**Vb-selejtezők - Lionel Messi ellenállhatatlan volt
*
*A labdarúgó vb-selejtezők péntek esti dél-amerikai fordulójában hazai sikerek születtek; a legbiztosabban Kolumbia nyert, amely 4-0-ra verte Uruguayt, míg Argentína - többek között Lionel Messi szabadrúgásból szerzett bombagóljával - 3-1-re múlta felül Paraguayt.*


*eredmények:*
*Argentína**-Paraguay** 3-1*
*Kolumbia**-Uruguay **4-0*
*Ecuador**-Bolívia **1-0*
*Peru**-Venezuela **2-1*
*
*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 10)

*Ligakupa: Nyert a **Fradi,** Török szerint nevetséges volt a játékvezetés
*




 
<right> 
</right>*A Ferencváros a szezon során második alkalommal látta vendégül a Kecskemét gárdáját, és ezúttal már le is győzte a lila-fehéreket.
*

A válogatott szünet miatt a hétvégén nem rendeznek mérkőzéseket az OTP Bank Ligában, viszont a Ligakupában már a már a második fordulót bonyolítják a héten. A mai nap nagyobb érdeklődéssel várt találkozója a Ferencváros – Kecskemét összecsapás volt.

Az első félidőben a hazaiak irányították a játékot, és Somalia távoli lövése nyomán a vezetést is megszerezték. A brazil támadónak ez már a második találata volt a sorozatban. Némi meglepetésre a szünet előtt Balázs Zsolt góljával egyenlített a KTE-Phoenix Mecano.

A fordulást követően nem sokat változott a játék képe, a zöld-fehérek domináltak, de helyzeteket ők sem nagyon tudtak kidolgozni. A 66. percben azonban ismét előnybe került a Ferencváros. Böde Dániel egy egyéni akció végén talált be. A 73. minutumban felpaprikázódott a hangulat. Mohl Dávid rúgott bele a földön fekvő Csukicsba. A szerb légiós ugyan rájátszott az esetre, de a piros lap így is járt a Kecskemét védőjének. A kiállítás a hazaiakat zavarta meg jobban, akik kapkodtak, és sokszor el is adták a labdát. Erre panaszkodott a győztes gólt szerző Böde Dániel is a lefújás után. A Ferencváros támadója szerint higgadtabban kellett volna játszaniuk emberelőnyben.

A 2-1-es végeredményt hozó találkozón több vitatott eset is volt. Török László, a vendégek szakmai igazgatója ezt nehezményezte Sport TV-nek adott interjújában. A szakember szerint nevetséges volt a bíráskodás, és ha 20 évvel fiatalabb lenne, akkor megmutatná, hogyan kell vezetni egy mérkőzést.

Ennek a nyilatkozatnak biztosan lesz még visszhangja, ami az eredményt azonban már nem fogja befolyásolni.

*Ligakupa, 2. forduló:

Ferencváros – KTE-Phoenix Mecano 2-1(1-1)
**
G.:**Somalia (28.), Böde (66.) ill. Balázs (44.)
Kiállítva: Mohl (73.)

A nap másik meccsén a Győr valósággal átgázolt a Haladás gárdáján a duplázó Kronaveter vezetésével.

Győri ETO – Haladás Sopron Bank 5-1 (1-0)

G.:Kronaveter (33., 50.), Dudás (60.), Alekszidze (68.), Strestik (75.) ill. Tóth L. (50.)



**Drogba nem akarja elhagyni Kínát*

2012. 09. 10. 03.12 
<right>





</right>
*Didier Drogba nyáron a Bajnokok Ligája győzelem után elhagyta a Chelsea-t, és Kínába a Shanghai Shenhua együtteséhez igazolt.**
*Pletykák szerint az elefántcsontparti támadó már az Európába való visszatérésen gondolkodik, de ezeket az értesüléseket ő maga cáfolta.

*“Az első meccsek után jó és rossz vélemények is keringtek, de én igyekszem kihasználni ezt a lehetőséget. Mindent meg fogok tenni, hogy a 2013-as Afrikai Nemzetek Kupájára tökéletes állapotban utazzak, és ezért Kínában fogok mindent megtenni”*– *mondta Didier Drogba.*
Nem olyan régen Angliában járt Drogba, és a szigetországi lapok kaptak is az alkalmon, hogy összeboronálják néhány csapattal. Korábbi együttesével, a Chelsea-vel is hírbe hozták, de arról is lehetett hallani, hogy a Liverpool venné őt kölcsön a télen.

*Nos, Drogba szerint ezek a híresztelések csak kacsák, ő boldog Kínában, és esze ágában sincs távozni az ázsiai csapattól.
*








*Zamora - Real Madrid C 1-1 (0-0)*

 2012. 09. 10. 01.12 <right> 

</right>
*Egy gólos döntetlent játszott idegenben a Real Madrid C a Segunda División B (1. csoport) 3. fordulójában:**Zamora - Real Madrid C **1-1** (0-0). **Gólszerzők:**Javi Rodríguez (75. perc); Rubén Sobrino (89. perc).
*






*
Van Gaal: A 4-3-3 az üdvözítő felállás*

2012. 09. 10. 01.11 <right> 

</right>
*Louis van Gaal, a hollandok régi-új szövetségi kapitánya kijelentette, eltér kapitányelődei gyakorlatától, amennyiben a 4-3-3-as taktikai formációban játszatja majd nemzeti együttesét. S ebben megerősítette őt a törökök elleni pénteki vb-selejtezőn kiharcolt 2-0-s siker.*
Ezek szerint Egervári Sándornak, a magyarok szakvezetőjének is ilyesmire kell felkészülnie kedden este a Puskás-stadionban. Van Gaal ugyan további részletekről nem szólt, de kiemelte, a 4-3-3 az igazi “holland iskola”, azaz az üdvözítő felállás.

- Ez az a formáció, amelyet előzetesen megbeszéltem a holland szövetség vezetőivel is – hangsúlyozta a szövetségi kapitány. – Az Oranje a múltban akkor volt igazán rámenős és támadó szellemű, amikor ezt a megoldást alkalmazta.

*Aztán aláhúzta, egy új út kezdetén van a holland válogatott, és mindenki előtt nyitva annak kapuja. Ezt hallván persze a Hamburgba visszatért Rafael van der Vaart meglepetésének adott hangot:*

*- Arra számítottam, hogy Van Gaal behív a törökök és magyarok elleni selejtezőre. Hiába vártam ilyesmire, és emiatt mérhetetlenül csalódott vagyok.*

*A szakember reakciója ez volt: *

*Van der Vaart, továbbá Nigel de Jong, Ibrahim Afellay és Gregory van der Wiel remek játékos, ám játékhiánnyal küszködnek, ezért most eltekintett a behívásuktól.*
 







*
Buffon 2016-ig meghosszabbította szerződését a Juventusnál
*
*Három évvel, 2016-ig meghosszabbította szerződését klubjával, a bajnok Juventusszal Gianluigi Buffon, az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott kapusa.*

*A 34 éves játékos 2001 óta szerepel a torinóiaknál, akiknél a szezon végén járt volna le az aktuális kontraktusa.

*








*Buffon 1997 óta tagja a nemzeti együttesnek, amellyel 2006-ban világbajnokságot nyert. Az idei Eb-n - szintén Buffonnal - ezüstérmet szereztek az olaszok*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 11)

*Válogatott: most jön az igazi teszt*

<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Nemzeti csapatunk kedden **MA** Hollandia ellen folytatja a VB-selejtező sorozatot. A mieink számára hazai pályán is igazi kihívás lesz legalább az egyik pontot megszerezni.
*
Két olyan válogatott mérkőzésére kerül sor a 2014 Világbajnoki selejtezők során, mely egyaránt győzelemmel kezdte a küzdelmeket. A mi csapatunk idegenben ütötte ki Andorrát, míg a hollandok 2-0 arányban múlták felül a törököket.

Az Oranje az Európa-bajnokságon alaposan leszerepelt, hiszen pont nélkül esett ki négyeséből. Azóta jelentős változások mentek végbe Hollandiában. Bert van Marwijk helyett immáron Louis Van Gaal a szövetségi kapitány, aki jó néhány rutinos sztárt már száműzött a keretből. Ennek megfelelően a hollandok nem is brillíroztak a felkészülési mérkőzéseken, azonban a Törökország elleni selejtezőn már nyert 2-0-ra. Van Gaal ennek ellenére nem volt elégedett midnen fiatallal, sőt egyiküket, Janmaatot már a szünetben le is cserélte, de hasonló sorsra jutott Clasie is az 50. percben.

A támadó szekció továbbra is félelmetes a hollandoknál, hiszen Van Persie és Robben mellett legutóbb még Narsingh kapott szerepet, aki parádés góllal jelezte, hogy lehet rá számítani. Mögöttük Sneijder osztogat, aki ha jó napot fog ki, akkor zseniális passzokkal képes helyzetbe hozni társait.

A hátsó alakzat azonban már nem ilyen fényes. Sok az új fiatal, akiket még be kell építeni, és hozzá kell szokniuk még a nemzetközi meccsekhez. Ez lehet a mi esélyünk is. Az Andorra elleni győzelem szép, de Hollandia ellen több kell elől is. Koman Vladimir pénteken agilisen futballozott, és ha kedden is hasonlóan tesz, és meg meri csinálni az egy az egyeket, akkor zavarba hozható az Oranje védelme. Persze ő egyedül kevés lesz, bízzunk benne, hogy a többiek is tudásuk legjavát nyújtják, és akkor lehet keresni valónk. Persze a hátul is mindennek rendben kell lennie, a Juhász Roland vezette alakzatnak kemény dolga lesz.

A legutóbbi budapesti magyar-holland találkozót a vendégek nagyon simán nyerték, de most olyan mérkőzésre van kilátás, melyet tavasszal játszott a két gárda Hollandiában. Akkor 5-3-ra nyert az Oranje egy fordulatos összecsapáson. Most is sok gólra lehet számítani, és bízzunk benne, hogy most mi jövünk ki jobban az adok-kapokból.

*VB-selejtező, E csoport, kedd:

Magyarország – Hollandia 20:30

Helyszín: Budapest, Puskás Ferenc Stadion. Vezeti: Pedro Proenca (portugál)



**Ibrahimovic: Kezd kerekké válni a világ*

2012. 09. 11. 00.31 






<right>
</right>
*Végre nyert a Paris Saint-Germain, és svéd csatára nem hagyott sok kétséget afelől, hogy ezt a jó szokását meg is tartja.
*
Három döntetlen után megszerezte végre első győzelmét a francia bajnokságban a PSG, a Lille elleni idegenbeli 2-1-es diadal hőse a fővárosiak skandináv támadója, Zlatan Ibrahimovic volt.
A kiváló csatár kétszer (1., 21. perc) is betalált, és érthetően örömmel nyilatkozott.

- Egy olyan új szupercsapat, amely a nyári átigazolási időszakban tett szert nagyágyúkra, nyilvánvalóan több időt tölt el az építkezéssel, amint az más együttesek esetében megszokott – értékelt Ibrahimovic. – Tény, az első három fordulóban elért döntetlenjeink miatt kicsit letörtünk, kezdett elillanni az önbizalom, de a Lille felett aratott győzelmünk és főleg a mutatott látványos játék már azt igazolja, hogy beindulunk, azaz kezd kerekké válni a világ.

*Ibrahimovic tréfásan hozzátette, nemcsak Franciaországot akarja lángba borítani, de a Bajnokok Ligájában is emlékezetes szereplést tervez.*

*- Most kezd beérni az hogy az edzéseken egyre inkább megismerjük egymást. Így például nekem még további időre lesz szükségem ahhoz, hogy Javier Pastore középpályáról érkező labdáival szorosabb barátságba kerüljek. Javier kiválóan indít, és éppen ennek is köszönhető az egyik, Lille-nek rúgott gólom.



**Neymar nem érti a kritikákat (videó)*

2012. 09. 11. 07.36 





<right> 

</right>
*Dél-Afrika ellen a brazil közönség a Selecao játékosait kifütyülte, mivel a válogatott meglehetősen visszafogott teljesítményt nyújtott.* 

A Brazília – Dél-Afrika válogatott barátságos mérkőzés érdekes véget ért, hiszen a győzelem ellenére a dél-amerikai publikum kifütyülte és fújolta övéit.

*“Nagyon rosszul érzem magam a történtek miatt. Nem vagyok gép, nem tudom mindig a maximumot nyújtani”– mondta Neymar a Globo Esportének. “A pénteki meccsen kimerült voltam, mind fizikailag, mind szellemileg” *– tette hozzá a tehetséges brazil, aki nem rég még az olimpián vitézkedett.
* “Csupán szeretnék mindent megtenni a brazil válogatottért és a Santosért” *– zárta mondandóját Neymar.

Brazíliára most sokáig nem vár még tétmeccs, hiszen rendezőként automatikusan kijutott a Világbajnokságra. A nyáron esedékes Konföderációs Kupáig csak barátságos találkozók várnak a dél-amerikaiakra.
*
Brazília –** Dél-Afrika** 1-0:

*
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xtdzqt&colors=&autoPlay=0&related=0" width="480" height="221" id="vvq-28376-dailymotion-1" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>




*Beckham lehet a Málaga következő tulajdonosa

*











*
David Beckham, a 115-szörös angol válogatott labdarúgó lehet a spanyol élvonalban szereplő Málaga tulajdonosa.*

A madridi sportnapilap, a Marca internetes kiadásában a Los Angeles Timesra hivatkozva azt írta: a 37 éves játékos - az amerikai exfutballista Alexi Lalasszal közösen - az előző szezont a bajnokság negyedik helyén záró klub legnagyobb részvényesévé válna.

A Málagának jelenleg katari tulajdonosa van Abdullah al-Thani személyében, aki állítólag a nehéz gazdasági helyzet miatt válna meg részvényeitől.

*Amennyiben az üzlet létrejön, Beckhamék az andalúziai klub tulajdonjogának 75 százalékát fogják birtokolni.


**Nagy kihívás a spanyoloknak a brazíliai vb
*
*Nagy kihívásnak és jó lehetőségnek nevezte a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokságot Vicente del Bosque, a spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*

Szerinte az elmúlt két Európa-bajnokságon és a 2010-es dél-afrikai vb-n egyaránt győztes csapatán nagy a teher, ám kiváló motivációt jelent az, hogy két év múlva egy olyan ország rendezi a világbajnoki tornát, mely nagyhatalomnak számít a sportágban.
*
"Nagy ösztönzést jelent, hogy éppen ott lesz a világbajnokság" *- *mondta del Bosque a grúzok elleni, keddi vb-selejtező előtt. *
*
"Teljesen bízom a játékosaimban, régiekben és újakban egyaránt. A rutinosabbak közül többen 30 év körüliek, vagy még idősebbek, biztos vagyok benne, nagy kihívás számukra, hogy ott lehessenek a vb-n."*
*A szakember kitért a selejtezősorozatra is.*
*
"Az elmúlt négy év alatt két selejtezősorozatban vettünk részt, s mind a 18 mérkőzésünket megnyertük. Most is ilyen szereplés a cél" - mondta del Bosque, aki a 2008-as, megnyert kontinenstorna után váltotta Luis Aragonést a "Selección" élén*.
*Hasonlóan gondolja Xavi, az FC Barcelona és a válogatott középpályása is.*

*"A világbajnokság mindig csodálatos esemény, s a következő egy nagy futballhagyományokkal rendelkező országban lesz - mondta a 32 esztendős játékos. - A mi korosztályunk sosem találkozott Brazíliával. Ez nagy motiváció nekünk és nem felejtjük el: az, hogy mi vagyunk a világ- és Európa-bajnokok, nem garancia semmire. Jól kell játszanunk, hogy ott lehessünk Brazíliában."*
*
Az I jelű selejtezőcsoportban *_*Spanyolország*_* és *_*Grúzia*_* mellett *_*Franciaország*_*,*_* Fehéroroszország*_* és *_*Finnország *_*együttese szerepel.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 12)

*Súlyos árat fizettünk a hibáinkért, nyert Hollandia*


<right>





</right>
*Nagy reményekkel vártuk a második VB selejtező mérkőzésünket. A 2010-es ezüstérmes hollandok azonban érvényesíteni tudták a papírformát.
*
Ahogy az várható volt, Louis Van Gaal, az Oranje szövetségi kapitánya kitartott a fiatalok mellett, és jó néhány, szinte még tinédzser is helyett kapott a kezdőben. Egervári Sándor két védekező-középpályással küldte fel a pályára a mieinket, bízva abban, hogy egy-egy kontrával majd eltudunk menni az ellenfél kapujáig.

A magyar szövetségi kapitány elmélete már a 3. percben megdőlt, amikor az eredetileg szűrő, ezúttal bal bekk pozícióban helyet kapó Elek mellett beadták a labdát, *Jermain Lens* pedig a hálóba bólintott. Nem kellett azonban sokat várni a válaszra. Négy minutummal később Gera tört be a 16-oson belülre, csak szabálytalanul tudták megállítani, Pedro Proenca pedig büntetőt ítélt. A tizenegyest *Dzsudzsák* értékesítette. A folytatásban a hollandok uralták a játékot, de helyzetet csak a mi hibáinkat követően tudtak kialakítani. A 19. percben ismét előnybe kerültek a vendégek. Sneijder szabadrúgása után Juhász csúnyán lemaradt emberéről,* Martins Indi* pedig kihasználta védőnk hibáját, és Bogdán kapujába csúsztatott. Kapusunk ezúttal is tehetetlen volt, hátvédeink kiszolgáltatott helyzetbe hozták. A játékrész utolsó percében az egyik holland játékos kezezett saját büntetőterületén belül, a portugál játékvezető viszont nem vette észre, így a büntető elmaradt.

Fordulás után továbbnövelte előnyét Hollandia. Elek nagyon rossz megoldást választott, hiszen egy beívelést a mi kapunk elé fejelt vissza, a kóbor labdára *Lens* csapott le, és bár nagyon rosszul találta el a labdát, de az éppen ezért átpattant a kivetődő Bogdán fölött és a hálóban kötött ki. Néhány perccel később szépségdíjas akciót vezettünk Varga, Gera és Hajnal főszereplésével. A sok rövid passz után végül Priskin elé került a labda a holland kapu előterében, azonban az Alanija támadója rossz megoldást választott. Átakarta pörgetni a játékszert Stekelenburg fölött, aki azonban hárítani tudta a kísérletet. Az ezt követő szögletből Hajnal lőtt kapásból, de a Sneijderen megpattanó labda végül kapu fölé szállt. A sorsunk a 74. percben pecsételődött meg. Ekkor Sneijder végzett el gyorsan egy szabadrúgást, Lenshez passzolt, aki a cserként beállt*Huntelaarhoz* továbbított, neki pedig már csak az üres kapuba kellett passzolnia. Az utolsó negyedórában mi már nem tudtunk sok veszélyt okozni a vendég kapu előtt, és az eredmény sem változott.

*A hollandok nem mutattak túl sokat, de kevesebbet hibáztak, és sokkal jobban használták lehetőségeiket. Akart a válogatott, de kijött a két csapat közötti technikai különbség. A kilátogató, mintegy 22 ezer néző az eredmény alakulása ellenére végig biztatta a csapatot, és űzte, hajtotta a fiúkat.*

*
Egervári Sándor **szövetségi kapitány a lefújás után elmondta az MTV kamerái előtt, hogy bosszantó egyéni hibákat követtek el, de el kell ismerni, hogy a jobb csapat győzött ma este.*

* 
Folytatás októberben Észtország és Törökország ellen. 
Azok a találkozók vízválasztók lehetnek, melyeken eldőlhet, hogy mi a realitás a csoporton belüli helyezésünket illetően.*

*
VB selejtező, D csoport:*

*Magyarország – Hollandia 1-4* (1-2)
*
G.: Dzsudzsák (7.) ill. Lens (3., 53.), Martins Indi (19.), Huntelaar (74.)



**Ligakupa: nem bírt egymással a Szolnok és az MTK*


*Mindkét gárda vereséggel kezdte a sorozatot, és bár most egyikük sem kapott ki, elégedettek sem lehetnek, hiszen a csoport utolsó két helyét foglalják el. A kvartett élén a Ferencváros áll, második a Kecskemét.*
*
Ligakupa, D csoport, 2. forduló:*
*
Szolnoki MÁV – MTK Budapest** 0-0


*





*Callejón: ,,Mi vagyunk a Real Madrid, úgyhogy mindenhol nyernünk kell..."*

<right>
</right>*A Real Madrid a Sevilla ellen mérkőzik meg a bajnokságban a most következő szombaton (22:00), azzal az egyértelmű céllal, hogy megnyerje az idegenbeli mérkőzést. José Callejón a Realmadrid TV-nek és a realmadrid.com honlapjának adott nyilatkozatot, melyben beszélt többek közt a Sevilla elleni meccs nehézségeiről, az edzésekről és a BL-ről is.**„Tudjuk, hogy Sevillában minden meccs iszonyú nehéz. Nagy csapatuk van, tele nagy játékosokkal, akik mindig gondot okoznak nekünk. De mindig azt mondom, mi vagyunk a Real Madrid, úgyhogy mindenhol nyernünk kell, hisz ez a célunk”* - mondta a spanyol.

Jövő héten indul a madridiak számára a másik nagy kihívás, a Bajnokok Ligája is, amelynek óriási elvárásokkal vág neki a Királyi Gárda. Ráadásul rögtön az angol bajnoki címvédő Machester City ellen kezdődik meg a sorozat az együttes számára._
*
„Nagy kedvvel várjuk, hogy elkezdődjön a BL. Mindannyian szeretünk ezen a tornán játszani. Nehéz csapatokat kaptunk ellenfélnek, de megpróbáljuk a lehető legtöbbet kihozni magunkból annak érdekében, hogy csoportelsőként zárjunk és így könnyebb ellenfelet kaphatunk az egyenes kieséses szakaszban.”*_

Callejón nagyon magas szinten kezdte az új évadot, ő lett az előszezon gólkirálya, azonban tisztában van vele, hogy az idény lényegi része csak most kezdődött.






_
*„Nagyon jó érzés az előszezon gólkirályának lenni. Az ember mindig a lehető legjobbat akarja kihozni magából és abban a formában maradni. Mindannyian nagyszerű felkészülésen vagyunk túl, és erőnlétileg is jó formában vagyunk a jó kezdéshez. A Ligában nem úgy kezdtünk, ahogy szerettük volna, azonban sikerült megnyernünk, amit nagyon akartunk, azaz a Spanyol Szuperkupát. Nagyon szeretnénk jól teljesíteni a hátralévő bajnoki- és BL mérkőzéseken.”*_

A habfehér gárda ezen a héten a „Real Madrid Városban” folytatja a munkát a válogatott mérkőzéseken lévő játékosok nélkül, a Fehér Balett játékosa mesél az eheti készülődésről:_
*
„Azzal a tudattal élek nyugodtan, hogy csak másfél hetet kell kibírni mérkőzések nélkül, mi néhányan Valdebebasban maradunk edzeni, illetve fejlesztjük az erőnlétünket, többet dolgozunk, mivel nincsenek mérkőzéseink, gyorsítunk kicsit a tempón, hogy hamarabb formába lendüljünk”*_ - zárta sorait a Madrid jobb szélső.


<right></right><right>*Vb-selejtezők - Otthon botlottak az angolok
*</right><right></right><right>
</right>*A keddi játéknap legpikánsabb mérkőzésén Ukrajna 1-1-es döntetlent ért el Anglia vendégeként a 2014-es brazíliai labdarúgó-világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatában.*

A két csapat a nyári kontinensviadal csoportkörében találkozott egymással. Akkor a szigetországiak úgy nyertek 1-0-ra, hogy az ukránok egyenlítő gólját Kassai Viktor annak ellenére nem adta meg, hogy a labda teljes terjedelmével áthaladt a gólvonalon. Az eredmény azt jelentette, hogy az angolok negyeddöntőbe jutottak, míg a társházigazda ukránok kiestek.

Az idei Eb-n négy közé jutott csapatok mindegyike nyert: a címvédő spanyolok után az ezüstérmes olaszok Máltát múlták felül, míg az elődöntős németek Ausztriában győztek, a portugálok pedig Azerbajdzsánt verték.
A játéknap meglepetése, hogy Luxemburg pontot rabolt Észak-Írország vendégeként.


*Eredmények, európai vb-selejtezők:*
*
A csoport:*
*Szerbia-Wales 6-1 (3-1)*
*Belgium-Horvátország 1-1 (1-1)*
*Skócia-Macedónia 1-1 (1-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Szerbia 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (6-1), 
2. Belgium 4/2 (3-1),
3. Horvátország 4/2 (2-1), 
4. Skócia 2/2, 
5. Macedónia 1/2,
6. Wales 0/2*
*
B csoport:*
*Bulgária-Örményország 1-0 (1-0)*
*Olaszország-Málta 2-0 (1-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Olaszország 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (4-2), 
2. Bulgária 4/2 (3-2), 
3. Örményország 3/2, 
4. Dánia és Csehország 1/1 (0-0), 
6. Málta 0/*
*
C csoport:*
*Svédország-Kazahsztán 2-0 (1-0)*
*Ausztria-Németország 1-2 (0-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Németország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés, 
2. Svédország 3/1 (2-0), 
3. Írország 3/1 (2-1), 
4. Ausztria 0/1 (1-2), 
5. Kazahsztán 0/2 (1-4), 
6. Feröer-szigetek 0/1 (0-3)*
*
E csoport:*
*Norvégia-Szlovénia 2-1 (1-1*
*Svájc-Albánia 2-0 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Ciprus-Izland 1-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Svájc 6 pont/2 mérkőzés, 
2. Izland 3/2 (2-1), 
3. Albánia 3/2 (3-3), 
4. Norvégia és Ciprus 3/2 (2-3), 
6. Szlovénia 0/2*
*
F csoport:*
*Észak-Írország - Luxemburg 1-1 (1-0)*
*Portugália-Azerbajdzsán 3-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Izrael-Oroszország 0-4 (0-2)*
*
Az állás:
 1. Oroszország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (6-0), 
2. Portugália 6/2 (5-1), 
3. Luxemburg 1/2 (2-3), 
4. Észak-Írország 1/2 (1-3), 
5. Azerbajdzsán 1/2 (1-4), 
6. Izrael 1/2 (1-5)*
*
G csoport:*
*Bosznia-Hercegovina - Lettország 4-1 (2-1)*
*Szlovákia-Liechtenstein 2-0 (1-0)*
*Görögország-Litvánia 2-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Bosznia-Hercegovina 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (12-2), 
2. Görögország 6/2 (4-1), 
3. Szlovákia 4/2, 
4. Litvánia 1/2,
5. Lettország 0/2 (2-6),
6. Liechtenstein 0/2 (1-10)*
*
H csoport:*
*San Marino-Montenegró 0-6 (0-2)*
*Lengyelország-Moldova 2-0 (1-0)*
*Anglia-Ukrajna 1-1 (0-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Montenegró 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (8-2), 
2. Anglia 4/2 (6-1), 
3. Lengyelország 4/2 (4-2), 
4. Ukrajna 1/1,
5. San Marino 0/1 (0-6),
6. Moldova 0/2 (0-7)*
*
I csoport:*
*Franciaország-Fehéroroszország 3-1 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Grúzia-Spanyolország 0-1 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Franciaország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés, 
2. Spanyolország 3/1 (1-0), 
3. Grúzia 3/2 (1-1), 
4. Finnország 0/1 (0-1), 
5. Fehéroroszország 0/2 (1-4)*
*
Korábban:*
*D csoport:*
*
Törökország-Észtország 3-0 (1-0)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól: Belozoglu (44.), Bulut (60.), Inan (75.)*
*piros lap: Jaager (19., Észtország)*
*

Románia-Andorra 4-0 (2-0)*
*-------------------------*
*gól: Torje (29.), Lazar (44.), Gaman (90.), Maxim (92.)*
*

MAGYARORSZÁG-Hollandia 1-4 (1-2)*
*--------------------------------*
*gól: Dzsudzsák (7., 11-esből), illetve Lens (3., 53.), Martins Indi (19.), Huntelaar (74.)*
*
Az állás:*
*1. Románia 2 2 - - 6-0 6 pont*
*2. Hollandia 2 2 - - 6-1 6*
*3.MAGYARORSZÁG 2 1 - 1 6-4 3*
*4. Törökország 2 1 - 1 3-2 3*
*5. Észtország 2 - - 2 0-5 0*
*6. Andorra 2 - - 2 0-9 0*
*<right>
</right>*<right></right>*<right></right>
*


​


----------



## Newcomer (2012 Szeptember 14)

Szervusztok, üdvözlöl miden sport-és futballbarátot!
Örülök, hogy távol Magyarországtól és Európától ennyire népszerű a foci. Mint minden magyar , én is imádok focizni, szeretem nézni a meccseket és még jobban szeretek játszani. Tetszik, hogy ilyen sok helyen nyílik alkalom arra, hogy focizni lehessen, de az furcsa, hogy a klasszikus értelemben vett klubok (kis stadionok, öltözőkkel stb.) nincsenek.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

-


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 21)

*Európa Liga - Genkben háromgólos vereséggel rajtolt a Videoton*


2012. 09. 21. 04.23 <right> 

</right>




*

A sérült Köteles Lászlót nélkülöző Genk otthonában 3-0-s vereséggel rajtolt a Videoton a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének csütörtöki nyitófordulójában.
*​

A belga együttes Jelle Vossen találatával a 22. percben szerzett vezetést, majd Thomas Buffel a 78. percben növelte az előnyt, a végeredményt pedig Benjamin De Ceulaer állította be a 92. percben.

A székesfehérváriak legutóbb a selejtező 2. fordulójának első mérkőzésén, a szlovák Slovan Bratislava vendégeként kaptak gólt az Európa Ligában, összesen 536 percig maradt érintetlen Mladen Bozovic kapuja.

*A Videoton legközelebb, október 4-én a portugál Sporting Lisboát fogadja.*

* 
Európa Liga, G csoport, 1. forduló:*
*
Genk (belga)-Videoton FC 3-0 (1-0)*
----------------------------------
*Genk, 12 000 néző, v.: Laurent Duhamel (francia)*
* gólszerző: Vossen (22.), Buffel (78.), De Ceulaer (92.)
sárga lap: Brachi (90.)*

* Genk:*
-----
*Van Hout - Koulibaly, Hamalainen, Simaeys, Fernández (Nadson, 77.) - Hyland, Gorius, Buffel - Joseph-Monrose (Plet, 81.), Vossen (Kumordzi, 86.), De Ceulaer*

* Videoton FC:**
------------
Bozovic - Brachi, Vinicius, Caneira, Stopira - Sándor, Mitrovic, Walter Lee, Tóth B. (Kovács I., 65.), Oliveira (Gyurcsó, 58.) - Torghelle (Nikolics, 73.)*

Az első perctől kezdve a Genk játszott mezőnyfölényben, de a magyar csapat szervezett és masszív védekezésének köszönhetően nagy gólhelyzeteket nem tudott kidolgozni. A játékrész derekán aztán egy beadásnál Brachi lemaradt Vossenről, s ezt rögtön góllal büntette a hazaiak csatára. A belga vezetés után sem változott a játék képe: többet volt a labda a hazaiaknál, ám mezőnyfölényük meddő volt, míg a gyors ellentámadásokra alapozó székesfehérváriak próbálkozásai szintén kevés veszélyt jelentettek.

A folytatásban megélénkült a játék, ennek eredményeként szinte kettészakadt a pálya, s felváltva forogtak veszélyben a kapuk. Gyurcsó beállításával pedig a Videoton került fölénybe, többször beszorította ellenfelét és számos ígéretes támadást vezetett. Igaz, a genki kontrák szintén góllal kecsegtettek, sőt, egy ilyen akció végén egy ízben csak a keresztléc mentett Bozovic helyett. Az utolsó negyedórához közeledve alábbhagyott a magyar együttes lendülete, a Genk pedig egy újabb gyors ellentámadás végén betalált, ezzel eldöntötte az összecsapást, ráadásul a hosszabbításban a hazaiak a kegyelemdöfést is megadták.








*Bajnokok Ligája: Nyolc meccs, négy rangadó*

2012. 09. 21. 06.09 <right> 

</right>
*A BL csoportkörének első napján igazi rangadókat rendeznek.

*_*A nap csúcsmérkőzése kétségtelenül az angol illetve a spanyol bajnok összecsapása lesz. 

A Manchester City a nagy gondokkal küzdő Real Madrid otthonába látogat és a „Királyi Gárda” veresége esetén José Mourinhót is elvesztheti, aki egyes információk szerint távozni készül. Emellett visszatér a Bajnokok Ligájába a Paris Saint-Germain és lesz még Dortmund-Ajax csata is.*_

Pikánsnak ígérkezik az Arsenal francia vendégjátéka. Az Ágyúsok támadója, Olivier Giroud épp a mai ellenfél Montpellier-től érkezett Londonba a nyáron. Az olasz bajnokságban gyengélkedő Milan Juhász Roland csapatát, az Anderlechtet látja vendégül. A keddi játéknap egyik legizgalmasabb összecsapása lehet a nyáron nagy bevásárlást tartó Zenit fellépése a La Rosaledában a Malaga pályáján.
*
A mai nap programja:*
*
A-CSOPORT*
*
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát)–FC Porto (portugál) 20.45*
*
PSG (francia)–Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 20.45*
*
B-CSOPORT*
*
Montpellier (francia)–Arsenal (angol) 20.45*
*
Olympiakosz Pireusz (görög)–Schalke (német) 20.45*
*
C-CSOPORT*
*
Málaga (spanyol)–Zenit (orosz) 20.45*
*
Milan (olasz)–Anderlecht (belga) 20.45 (TV: Digi Sport 1)*
*
D-CSOPORT*
*
Borussia Dortmund (német)–Ajax (holland) 20.45 (TV: Digi Sport 2)*
*
Real Madrid (spanyol)–Manchester City (angol) 20:45 (TV: Sport 1)



**Európa Liga: Az összes eredmény*


*A-CSOPORT*
*
Udinese (olasz)–Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz) 1–1*
*(Di Natale 92., ill. Padelli 45. – öngól)*
*
Young Boys (svájci)–Liverpool (angol) 3–5*
*(Nuzzolo 38., Ojala 52., G. Zárate 63., ill. Ojala 4. – öngól, Wisdom 40., Coates 67., Shelvey 76., 88.)


B-CSOPORT*
*
Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli)–Atlético Madrid (spanyol) 0–3*
*(C. Rodríguez 37., Diego Costa 40., Raul García 63.)*
*
Plzen (cseh)–Académica (portugál) 3–1*
*(P. Horvath 47., Duris 57., Rajtoral 80., ill. Wilson Eduardo 19.)

**C-CSOPORT*
*
AEL Limassol (ciprusi)–Mönchengladbach (német) **0–0*
*
Fenerbahce (török)–Marseille (francia)** 2–2*
*(Caner Erkin 28., Alex 57., ill. Valbuena 83., A. Ayew 94.)


D-CSOPORT*
*
Bordeaux (francia)–FC Bruges (belga) 4–0*
*(Sané 13., Gouffran 27., Engels 47. – öngól, Jussie 66.)*
*
Marítimo (portugál)–Newcastle (angol) 0–0


E-CSOPORT*
*
Köbenhavn (dán)–Molde (norvég) 2–1*
*(Claudemir 20., Cornelius 74., ill. P. Diouf 45+1.)*
*
Stuttgart (német)–Steaua Bucuresti (román) 2–2*
*(Ibisevic 5., Niedermaier 85., ill. Chipciu 6., Rusescu 80. – 11-esből)

F-CSOPORT*
*
Dnipro (ukrán)–PSV (holland) 2–0*
*(Matheus 50., Hutchinson 58. – öngól)*
*
Napoli (olasz)–AIK (svéd) 4–0*
*(Vargas 6., 46., 69., Dzemaili 91.)*
*Kiállítva: Hamsík (75.) 

G-CSOPORT*
*
Genk (belga)–VIDEOTON (magyar) 3–0*
*(Vossen 22., Buffel 78., De Ceulaer 92.)*
*
Sporting CP (portugál)–Basel (svájci) 0–0*
*Kiállítva: Xandao (50.)*
*
H-CSOPORT*
*
Internazionale (olasz)–Rubin Kazany (orosz) 2–2*
*(Livaja 39., Nagatomo 92., ill. Rjazancev 17., Rondón 84.)*
*
Partizan Beograd (szerb)–Neftci (azeri) 0–0

I-CSOPORT*
*
Athletic Bilbao (spanyol)–Ironi Kirjat Smona (izraeli) 1–1*
*(Susaeta 40., ill. Lencse 14.)*
*
Lyon (francia)–Sparta Praha (cseh) 2–1*
*(Gomis 59., L. López 62., ill. Krejcí 77.)

J-CSOPORT*
*
Maribor (szlovén)–Panathinaikosz (görög) 3–0*
*(Beric 25., Ibraimi 62., Marcos Tavares 90. – 11-esből)*
*Kiállítva: Szpiropulosz (93.)*
*
Tottenham (angol)–Lazio (olasz) 0–0


K-CSOPORT*
*
Leverkusen (német)–Metaliszt (ukrán) 0–0*
*
Rapid Wien (osztrák)–Rosenborg (norvég) 1–2*
*(Katzer 66., ill. Elyounoussi 19., Dorsin 60.)

L-CSOPORT*
*
Twente (holland)–Hannover (német) 2–2*
*(Janssen 7., Chadli 54., ill. Sobiech 67., Wisgerhof 73. – öngól)*
*
Levante (spanyol)–Helsingborg (svéd) 1–0*
*(Juanfran 40.)



**BL: Az összes eredmény a szerdai játéknapról*


*E-CSOPORT*
*
SAHTAR DONECK (ukrán)–NORDSJAELLAND (dán) 2–0 

Gólszerző: Mkitarjan (44., 76.)

CHELSEA (angol)–JUVENTUS (olasz) 2–2 

Gólszerző: Oscar (31., 33.), ill. Vidal (38.), Quagliarella (80.)


F-CSOPORT*
*
LILLE (francia)–BATE BORISZOV (fehérorosz) 1–3*
*Gólszerző: Chedjou (60.), ill. Volodko (6.), Rogyionov (20.), Olehnovics (43.)

BAYERN MÜNCHEN (német)–VALENCIA (spanyol) 2–1*
*Gólszerző: Schweinsteiger (38.), Kroos (76.), ill. Valdéz (91.)


G-CSOPORT*
*
BARCELONA (spanyol)–SZPARTAK MOSZKVA (orosz) 3–2*
*Gólszerző: Tello (14.), Messi (72., 80.), ill. Dani Alves (29. – öngól), Romulo (58.)

CELTIC (skót)–BENFICA (portugál) 0–0*
*Gólszerző: –


H-CSOPORT*
*
MANCHESTER UNITED (angol)–GALATASARAY (török) 1–0*
*Gólszerző: Carrick (7.)

BRAGA (portugál)–CFR CLUJ (romániai) 0–2*
*Gólszerző: Bastos (19., 34.)*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*

Bundesliga - Frankfurti győzelmi mérleg: négyből négy

**Továbbra is százszázalékos, és péntek esti sikerével a tabella élére ugrott a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban a Frankfurt, amely a Bundesliga negyedik fordulójának nyitómérkőzésén az újabb kör előtt hatodik Nürnberg otthonából vitte el a három pontot.*


*Bundesliga, 4. forduló:*
*
1. FC Nürnberg-Eintracht Frankfurt 1-2 (0-1)*
*
szombaton játsszák:*
*
Fortuna Düsseldorf-SC Freiburg 15:30 ó*
*FSV Mainz 05-FC Augsburg 15:30*
*Hamburger SV-Borussia Dortmund 15:30*
*FC Schalke 04-Bayern München 15:30*
*VfL Wolfsburg-Greuther Fürth 15:30*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*
Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 15:30 ó*
*1899 Hoffenheim-Hannover 96 17:30*
*Werder Bremen-VfB Stuttgart 17:30


*



*

**Premier League - Dupla rangadó vasárnap
*
*Az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság kedvelői vasárnap egymás után két rangadót tekinthetnek meg a Premier League 5. fordulójában: előbb a Manchester United látogat az FC Liverpoolhoz, majd a címvédő Manchester City fogadja az Arsenalt.*

Az MU liverpooli vendégjátéka az ősi rivalizálás mellett ezúttal két további szempontból is érdekes lesz. A hazaiak először lépnek pályára otthonukban azóta, hogy egy független vizsgálóbizottság a múlt héten megállapította, az 1989-es hillsborough-i tragédiáért - amelynek során 96 Liverpool-szurkoló vesztette életét - nem a Vörösök drukkerei, hanem a rendőrség a felelős. Ennek nyomán a két csapatkapitány, hazai részről vélhetően Steven Gerrard, a Unitedből pedig valószínűleg Nemanja Vidic 96 léggömböt enged majd a magasba a kezdő sípszó előtt.

*"Teljes mértékben a Liverpool mellett állunk ebben a helyzetben" *- nyilatkozta Sir Alex Ferguson, az MU skót vezetőedzője. _*"Ez a vasárnap számukra érzelmekben gazdag lesz, mi pedig minden lehetséges módon támogatjuk majd őket."*_

Mindemellett érdekesnek ígérkezik a Pool uruguayi csatárának, Luis Suareznek és a United francia védőjének, Patrice Evrának a találkozása: előbbit tavaly nyolc mérkőzésre eltiltották, mert rasszista kijelentésekkel sértegette Evrát.
A találkozó esélyesének egyértelműen a Manchester számít a szezont ilyen rosszul legutóbb 101 évvel ezelőtt kezdő, 17. helyen szerénykedő Liverpoollal szemben. A Unitedhez - amely a legutóbbi négy liverpooli bajnokiján nem tudott nyerni - lehetséges, hogy visszatér a sérüléséből felépült válogatott csatár, Wayne Rooney.

A vasárnap kora esti találkozón a négy meccs után a liga legjobb gólarányával rendelkező, kedden a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörében győzelemmel rajtoló Arsenal bizakodva utazhat a címvédő Cityhez, amely - szintén kedden - 3-2-re kapott ki a Real Madrid otthonában a BL-ben.

_*"Ez egy nehéz hét mindkét csapat számára, de ha úgy tudunk futballozni, mint a legutóbbi két bajnokinkon, akkor jó eséllyel szerezhetünk három pontot"*_ - mondta Lukas Podolski, az Arsenal német válogatott támadója.

Szombaton Gera Zoltán együttese, a West Bromwich Albion a Readinget fogadja, a listavezető Chelsea pedig a Stoke Cityt látja vendégül.


*Premier League, 5. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Swansea City-Everton 13:45 ó*
*Chelsea-Stoke City 16*
*Southampton-Aston Villa 16*
*West Bromwich Albion-Reading 16*
*West Ham United-Sunderland 16*
*Wigan Athletic-Fulham 16*
*
vasárnap:*
*----------*
*FC Liverpool-Manchester United 14:30 ó*
*Newcastle United-Norwich City 16*
*Manchester City-Arsenal 17*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Queens Park Rangers 17


*



*

**Primera División - Madridban nyerhet először idegenben a Real
*
*Első idegenbeli győzelmét szerezheti meg a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság ötödik fordulójában a címvédő Real Madrid, amely a városi rivális Rayo Vallecano otthonába látogat.*

José Mourinho együttese a Sevilla vendégeként, valamint a Getafe otthonában kapott ki, ezzel négy fordulót követően már annyi vereséget szenvedett el, mint az előző szezonban összesen.

Ugyanakkor a madridi alakulat kedden a Manchester City elleni Bajnokok Ligája csoportmérkőzésen nagyszerű teljesítményt nyújtva 3-2-re nyert.

A legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes, százszázalékosan listavezető FC Barcelona - amely az orosz Szpartak Moszkva nehéz legyőzésével rajtolt a BL-ben - ezúttal a nyeretlen Granadát fogadja. Tito Vilanova csapatának még úgy is kötelező a három pont begyűjtése, hogy két belső védőjét, Gerard Piquét és Carles Puyolt is hosszabb időre elvesztette sérülés miatt.

*"A kiesésük nagy veszteség a csapatnak, ugyanakkor olyan játékosaink vannak, akik képesek a helyükre lépni" *- nyilatkozta Xavi, a katalánok világ- és Európa-bajnok irányítója.

A szintén még veretlen Málaga, amely a BL-ben az orosz Zenit felett aratott háromgólos győzelemmel kezdett, ezúttal a legutóbbi szezonban Európa Liga-döntős Athletic Bilbao vendége lesz, míg az EL-győztes Atlético Madrid a Valladolidot fogadja.


*Primera División, 5. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Real Zaragoza-Osasuna 16 ó*
*Celta Vigo-Getafe 18*
*Real Betis-Espanyol 20*
*FC Barcelona-Granada 22*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Real Mallorca-Valencia 12 ó*
*Levante-Real Sociedad 16*
*Atlético Madrid-Valladolid 18*
*Athletic Bilbao-Málaga 19:50*
*Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 21:30*
*
hétfő:*
*------*
*Deportivo La Coruna-Sevilla 21:30 ó


**





Oda az MTK veretlensége, rangadót nyert a DVTK*


<right>*Pénteken délután a Haladás simán verte az MTK-t, este pedig a Diósgyőr már a 4. percben megszerezte a győztesgólt a Paks ellen.*</right><right></right>
*
*Két pénteki mérkőzéssel indult az OTP Bank Liga 8. fordulója. A rossz formában lévő Haladás a listavezető és veretlen MTK-t látta vendégül, míg a vidékiek rangadóján a Diósgyőr fogadta a Paksot.
A Haladás támadólag lépett fel a fővárosi kék-fehérek ellen, és ennek eredménye is lett. Igaz, a vezető találat egy véleményes tizenegyesből született, melyet Iszlai csak némi szerencsével értékesített. Három perccel az első gól után már jött is a második. Nagy Gábor beadását Kenesei fejelte a vendégek kapujába. Az MTK fordulás után sem tudott felpörögni, Halmosi Péter az 55. percben pedig megszerezte a szombathelyiek harmadik találatát is, amivel beállította a 3-0-s végeredményt. A hazaiak teljesen megérdemelten tartották otthon a három pontot.
A Diósgyőr nem volt illedelmes vendéglátó, hiszen már a 4. percben előnybe került a Paks ellen. Fernando ugratta ki Bacsát, aki remekül pótolta a sérült Seydit és a rövid felsőbe küldött lövésével megszerezte a vezetést, és mint utóbb kiderült a győzelmet is a DVTK számára. A találkozó igazi izgalmakat az utolsó félórában tartogatott, mindkét kapu előtt adódtak veszélyes lehetőségek, de újabb gól már nem született, így a piros-fehérek kerültek közelebb az élmezőnyhöz.
*
Haladás – MTK 3-0 (2-0)
G.: Iszlai (24. – 11-esből), Kenesei (27.), Halmosi (55.)*
*
DVTK – Paks 1-0 (1-0)
G.: Bacsa 84.)*
*


*



*
**
NB I: Ezt ígéri a 8. forduló!*


<right>*A Haladás a listavezető ellen törné meg rossz sorozatát, az Európa Ligában vitézkedő Videotonra rangadó vár vasárnap délután.

**Szombat:*

*Újpest FC (13.) – KTE-Phoenix Mecano (14.) 14:00*(TV: M2)
Helyszín: Szusza Ferenc Stadion. Vezeti: Vad II István.

Lila-fehérek csapnak össze a lila-fehérekkel szombaton kora délután a fővárosban. Az Újpest otthonába látogat a Kecskemét, mely együttesnél nem túl rózsás a helyzet. A héten lemondott a vezetőedző Török László, akinek nem hiányoznak a hétvégi feszültségek és inkább a kecskeméti akadémiát irányítja. A hazai csapatnál sincs minden rendben, hiszen két mérkőzés óta nem találtak kapuba és annak ellenére, hogy tetszetős támadójátékot mutat be az együttes igencsak vérszegény a támadók produkciója. A begyűjthető három pont megszerzése mindkét csapatnak fontos lenne, mert akár az utolsó előtti helyre is csúszhat a vesztes.

*Budapest Honvéd (5.) – Kaposvári Rákóczi (11.) 16:00*
Helyszín: Bozsik Stadion. Vezeti: Iványi Zoltán.

Remek rajtot vett a kispesti gárda, mely az elmúlt egy-két fordulóban valamelyest visszaesett és már csak az 5. helyen áll a táblázaton. Legutóbb a címvédő otthonában 4-1-re kapott ki Marco Rossi legénysége, így van mit jóvá tennie a Kaposvár ellen. Persze a Rákóczi nem azért érkezik a fővárosba, hogy asszisztáljon a Honvéd sikeréhez. Prukner László tanítványai két meccs óta képtelenek az ellenfelek kapujába találni, de az biztos, hogy ezt a szériát meg kell szakítania a zöld-fehéreknek ha legalább az egyik pontot el akarják vinni a Bozsik Stadionból.

*Egri FC (15.) – DVSC-TEVA (2.) 16:00**(TV: Sport 1)*
Helyszín: DVTK Stadion. Vezeti: Szőts Gergely.

Az élvonalba idén feljutó Eger még egyetlen meccsét sem játszhatta hazai pályán és a címvédő elleni találkozót is semleges pályán rendezik szombat délután. A Debrecen középpályása Bódi Ádám a klub hivatalos honlapjának azt nyilatkozta, hogy a kötelező győzelmek a legnehezebbek és ebben lehet valami, hiszen Simon Antal együttese igazán feltüzelve várja a regnáló bajnok elleni összecsapást. Még felkészülési mérkőzést is játszottak a héten, ami 3-3-as döntetlennel zárult egy alacsonyabb osztályú együttes ellen. A Lokinak, akár csak az Egernek létfontosságú lenne a győzelem, de míg a Debrecen a bajnoki címért folyó küzdelemből nem szeretne kiesni addig az Eger az élvonalban maradásért csatázik.


*Lombard Pápa (10.) –*</right>*Lombard Pápa (10.) – PMFC-Matias (12.) 18:30** (TV: Sport 1)PMFC-Matias (12.) 18:30*
<right>Helyszín: Perutz Stadion. Vezeti: Berger József.

A Pápa az elmúlt hétvégén edzőt buktatott Kecskeméten, és ha szombaton is begyűjti a három pontot a Péccsel szemben, akkor bizony a vendég kispad is igen ingatag lesz Supka Attila alatt. A trénerváltás azonban a Lombard számára sem ismeretlen, hiszen épp a KTE elleni meccs előtt bontottak szerződést Bene Ferenccel, akinek a helyét Zsivóczky Gyula vette át. A Széktói Stadionban aratott siker sorozatban a második pápai győzelem volt, ahova duplával tért vissza a kazahsztáni kitérőt követően Goran Marics. Épp a gólszerzéssel áll hadilábon a PMFC. A Baranya megyei klub az első hét bajnoki során négyszer nem tudott az ellenfelek hálójába találni. Amennyiben Pápáról pontot, pontokat akar elvinni a Pécs, úgy a kapu előtt jóval eredményesebbnek kell lennie, mint korábban.

*Vasárnap:*

*Videoton (4.) – Győri ETO (3.) 16:30**(TV: M1)*
Helyszín: Sóstói Stadion. Vezeti: Fábián Mihály.

Kétségkívül a forduló rangadójára kerül sor vasárnap délután Székesfehérváron. Az Európa Liga csoportkörében vereséggel rajtoló Videoton a bajnokságban ellenállhatatlan Győrt látja vendégül. A hazaiak már hatodszor lépnek pályára az idény során, az OTP Bank Liga keretein belül, a Sóstói Stadionban, azonban az eddigi mérleg nem túl fényes, hiszen a megszerezhető 15 pontból csak nyolcat gyűjtött be Paulo Sousa legénysége. Az ETO zsinórban öt mérkőzést nyert meg a bajnokságban, középpályása, Koltai Tamás pedig kirobbanó formában van, hiszen a legutóbbi három összecsapáson ötször volt eredményes. Igazi hatpontos derbi lesz, melyen mindkét csapat számára létfontosságú a győzelem megszerzése.

*FGSZ Siófok (16.) – **Ferencvárosi TC (8.) **18:30**(TV: Sport 2)*
Helyszín: BFC Stadion. Vezeti: Takács János.

Az OTP Bank Liga 8. fordulójának záró meccsén az egyedüli nyeretlen csapat, a Siófok látja vendégül az egyre jobb formába lendülő Ferencvárost. Ricardo Moniz keze munkája kezd meglátszani és az igazi „holland iskolát” tehát a támadójátékot részesíti előnyben, amivel jóval ütőképesebb lett a Fradi. A Balaton-parti együttesnek is mutatnia kell most már valamit, hiszen négy pontra van az utolsó előtti helyen álló Eger mögött és egy újabb vereség végzetes lehet a Siófok számára annak ellenére, hogy még nagyon a bajnokság elején járunk.
</right>

*
*​*

*


*

**Mexikó jelentkezik a 2026-os futball-vb lebonyolítására
*
*Mexikó jelentkezik a 2026-os labdarúgó-világbajnokság lebonyolítására.*

"1970-ben és 1986-ban nagyszerű vb-t rendeztünk, úgyhogy harmadszor is pályázunk, nagy versenyfutásra van kilátás az Egyesült Államokkal" - jelentette be Justino Compean, az ország futballszövetségének az elnöke, hozzátéve: Mexikóban folyamatosan fejlődik a labdarúgás infrastruktúrája, és a 14 év múlva esedékes torna teljes mértékben megvalósítható.

Brazília 1950 után rendez ismét vb-t 2014-ben, majd 2018-ban Oroszország, 2022-ben pedig Katar lesz a házigazda.

*Sikeres pályázat esetén Mexikó lehet az első ország, amely három világbajnokságnak ad otthont, a közép-amerikaiakon kívül még három ország rendezett kétszer vb-t: Olaszország (1934, 1990), Franciaország (1938, 1998) és Németország (1974, 2006).


**
Maradona ötödször lesz apa

*




*
Ötszörös apa lesz Diego Armando Maradona, minden idők egyik legjobb labdarúgója.*

Az argentinok élő legendájának párja, Veronica Ojeda a ciudad.com internetes oldalnak nyilatkozta, hogy négy hónapos terhes. Az 51 éves, 1986-ban világbajnok exfutballista partnere 2010-ben egyszer már állapotos volt, de akkor várandósságának 19. hetében elvetélt.

*Maradonának eddig két házasságon kívüli gyermeke született és szintén kettő Claudia Vallafanével kötött házasságából.

*













*Ganso a Santos után a Sao Paulóban futballozik tovább
*






*A Santostól a Sao Paulóhoz szerződött át a brazil futball egyik legnagyobb ígérete, Paulo Henrique Ganso.*
*A 22 éves válogatott játékmester a latin-amerikai média hírei szerint 12 millió dollárért cserélt klubot az ottani átigazolási szezon pénteki zárónapján.*

Gansót sokáig nem akarta átengedni egyik legnagyobb hazai riválisának a Santos, végül azonban győztek az anyagi érvek.

A nagyszerű képességekkel megáldott középpályás öt esztendőre ígérkezett el új csapatához, amely a múltban hatszor volt brazil bajnok, háromszor nyert a Libertadores Kupában, s három klubvilágbajnoki titulus is van a gyűjteményben, ám az utolsó diadal még 2008-ból való. Ganso érkezésétől azt várják, hogy újabb sikerszéria kezdődik a klub életében.








*Vb-2018 - Jövő szombaton jelentik be a rendező városokat*



*Jövő szombaton, élő televízióadásban jelentik be az orosz szervezők, hogy mely városok adhatnak otthont a 2018-as labdarúgó-világbajnokságnak.*

A magyar idő szerint 19:20 órakor kezdődő műsor vendége Joseph Blatter, a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) elnöke és Vitalij Mutko sportminiszter lesz.
Tizenhárom város - Moszkva, Szentpétervár, Kalinyingrád, Jaroszlavl, Nizsnij Novgorod, Kazany, Szamara, Szaranszk, Volgográd, Krasznodar, Rosztov, Szocsi és Jekatyerinburg - van versenyben a rendezésért, kettőt törölnek a listáról. Mutko korábban úgy nyilatkozott, hogy leginkább Szaranszk, Volgográd, Jaroszlavl, Kalinyingrád és Rosztov "van veszélyben".
*Oroszország az angol, a spanyol-portugál és a belga-holland pályázatot megelőzve nyerte el a rendezési jogot 2010 decemberében.



*



*



*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*

Serie A - Továbbra is százszázalékos a Juventus

**A címvédő Juventus magabiztosan győzött a Chievo ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság negyedik fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén és továbbra is százszázalékos.*

Az éllovas torinói alakulat a pontvadászatban már 43 mérkőzés óta veretlen.

*Serie A, 4. forduló:*
*
Juventus-Chievo 2-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Parma-Fiorentina 1-1 (0-1)*
*
vasárnap:*
*Sampdoria-Torino 12:30 ó*
*Atalanta-Palermo 15*
*Bologna-Pescara 15*
*Cagliari-AS Roma 15*
*Catania-Napoli 15*
*Internazionale-Siena 15*
*Udinese-AC Milan **15*
*Lazio-Genoa **20:45**


*



*
**
Primera División - Betis-siker
*
*A Real Betis hazai pályán 1-0-ra nyert az Espanyol ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság ötödik fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

Eredmények:
Primera División, 5. forduló:

*Real Betis-Espanyol 1-0 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Celta Vigo-Getafe 2-1 (0-0)*
*Real Zaragoza-Osasuna 3-1 (2-1)*
*
később:*
*FC Barcelona-Granada 22 ó*
*
vasárnap:*
*Real Mallorca-Valencia 12 ó*
*Levante-Real Sociedad 16*
*Atlético Madrid-Valladolid 18*
*Athletic Bilbao-Málaga 19:50*
*Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 21:30*
*
hétfőn:*
*Deportivo La Coruna-Sevilla 21:30 ó*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Serie A - A Lazio elvesztette veretlenségét
*
*Az eddig százszázalékos Lazio hazai pályán 1-0-ra kikapott a Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató Genoától az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 4. fordulójának vasárnap esti záró mérkőzésén.*

A magyar középpályás végigjátszotta a találkozót.

A Lazio vereségével már csak a címvédő Juventus hibátlan a Serie A-ban.
*
Serie A, 4. forduló:*
*
Lazio-Genoa 0-1 (0-0)*
*
**korábban:*
*
Atalanta-Palermo 1-0 (0-0)*
*Bologna-Pescara 1-1 (1-1)*
*Catania-Napoli 0-0*
*Internazionale-Siena 0-2 (0-0)*
*Udinese-AC Milan 2-1 (1-0)*
*Sampdoria-Torino 1-1 (0-0)


*





*Primera División - Elhalasztották a Real Madrid meccsét
*
*Elhalasztották a Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid mérkőzést a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójában, mivel a világító berendezést megrongálták. 
*
Jelentések szerint elvágták a kábeleket, emiatt borult félhomályba a stadion, és így nem lehetett elkezdeni a 21:30 órára kiírt találkozót.


*Primera División, 5. forduló:*
*
Athletic Bilbao-Málaga 0-0*
*Atlético Madrid-Valladolid 2-1 (2-0)*
*Levante-Real Sociedad 2-1 (0-1)*
*Real Mallorca-Valencia 2-0 (1-0)*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*
FC Barcelona-Granada 2-0 (0-0)*
*Real Betis-Espanyol 1-0 (0-0)*
*Celta Vigo-Getafe 2-1 (0-0)*
*Real Zaragoza-Osasuna 3-1 (2-1)*
*
hétfőn:*
*Deportivo La Coruna-Sevilla 21:30 ó*
*A Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid elhalasztották.


*



*

**Bundesliga - Nyert a Hoffenheim, döntetlen Brémában
*
*Huszti Szabolcs csapata, a Hannover 3-1-es vereséget szenvedett vasárnap a Hoffenheim otthonában, a német labdarúgó-bajnokság negyedik fordulójában.*

A magyar válogatott csatár a Werder Bremen ellen kapott piros lapja miatt nem segíthetett együttesének.

A Stuttgart 2-2-es döntetlent játszott Brémában, a vendégeknél Hajnal Tamás végig a cserepadon ült.

*Bundesliga, 4. forduló:*
*
1899 Hoffenheim-Hannover 96 3-1 (1-1)*
*Werder Bremen-VfB Stuttgart 2-2 (2-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 1-1 (1-1)



*



*


**Premier League - Pontot mentett az Arsenal a címvédő ellen
*

*Az Arsenal a hajrában szerzett góllal ért el 1-1-es döntetlent a címvédő Manchester City otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójának második vasárnapi rangadóján.*

A londoniak a középhátvéd Laurent Koscielny 82. percben szerzett találatával egyenlítettek.


*Premier League, 5. forduló:*
*
Manchester City-Arsenal 1-1 (1-0)*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Queens Park Rangers 2-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*FC Liverpool-Manchester United 1-2 (0-0)*
*Newcastle United-Norwich City 1-0 (1-0)*
*


**Brazil futballmeccsen szállt le egy siklóernyős*
*Egy alsóbb osztályú brazil futballmeccsen szállt le egy siklóernyős.*

A 29 esztendős ernyős Itú városában - mintegy száz kilométerre Sao Paulótól - a helyi csapat és a Botafogo de Riberao Preto összecsapásán szállt le az égből a Novelli Stadion gyepére. A biztonságiak azonnal elfogták a fiatalembert, aki azzal védekezett, hogy eredeti célja Pirapora do Bom Jesus városa volt, de szerencsétlenségére elfújta a szél.
A beszámolók szerint nem esett baja senkinek, a mérkőzés nyugodt légkörben folytatódott.

*

**


*​


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

Hát, nem nagyon megy ma a Madridnak!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

​




*
Klubvilágbajnokság - Elkészült a menetrend

**Elkészítették hétfőn Zürichben a decemberi labdarúgó-klubvilágbajnokság sorsolását, amelynek értelmében a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Chelsea az elődöntőben az ázsiai BL-győztessel vagy az uruguayi Monterrey-jel találkozik majd.*

A Japánban sorra kerülő klub-vb selejtezőjében az új-zélandi Auckland City a japán bajnokkal találkozik, a dél-amerikai BL megfelelője, azaz a Libertadores Kupa győztese, a brazil Corinthians pedig a Chelsea-hez hasonlóan majd csak az elődöntőben játszik először.

A klub-vb-n a hat kontinens legjobbja, valamint a házigazda ország bajnoka indulhat. Az idei tornát december 6. és 16. között bonyolítják le Tojotában és Jokohamában, s a nemzetközi szövetség (FIFA) két, a játékvezetőket segítő technológiai újítást tesztel majd az eseményen.


*A klubvilágbajnokság programja:*
*-------------------------------*
*
december 6., csütörtök (Jokohama):*
*
selejtező-mérkőzés:*
*Auckland City (új-zélandi)-Japán bajnoka*
*december 9., vasárnap (Tojota):*
*
negyeddöntők:*
*Ázsiai BL győztese-Monterrey (uruguayi)*
*Afrikai BL győztese - selejtező-mérkőzés győztese*
*december 12., szerda (Tojota):*
*
az ötödik helyért:*
*1. negyeddöntő vesztese-2. negyeddöntő vesztese*
*
elődöntő:*
*Corinthians (brazil)-2. negyeddöntő győztese*
*december 13., csütörtök (Jokohama):*
*
elődöntő:*
*Chelsea (angol)-1. negyeddöntő győztese*
*december 16., vasárnap (Jokohama):*
*
a 3. helyért:*
*1. elődöntő vesztese-2. elődöntő vesztese*
*
döntő:*
*1. elődöntő győztese-2. elődöntő győztese



*



*
**
Primera División - A Sevilla győzött idegenben
*
*A Sevilla idegenben legyőzte a Deportivo La Corunát a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójában:*
*
Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 5. forduló:*
*
Deportivo La Coruna-Sevilla 0-2 (0-0)*
*Gól: Negredo (75.), Rakitic (84.)



*



*
**
Nyert a Real Madrid
*
*A címvédő Real Madrid 2-0-ra győzött a Rayo Vallecano otthonában a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójában.*

Az eredetileg vasárnap estére kiírt összecsapást azért bonyolították le hétfőn, mert a világító berendezést ismeretlen tettesek megrongálták (Rayo Vallecano vezetése szerint „terroristák” tették).

*Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 5. forduló:*
*
Rayo Vallecano-Real Madrid 0-2 (0-1)



*



*
**
Serie A - A Roma 3-0-val megkapta a Cagliari elleni meccset
*
*A vasárnap elmaradt Cagliari-AS Roma összecsapást 3-0-ás eredménnyel a vendégcsapat kapta meg.*

A szardíniai klub stadionja nem felelt meg a biztonsági előírásoknak, ezért a Serie A illetékesei még korábban úgy döntöttek, hogy a meccset zárt kapuk mögött kell lejátszani, a Cagliari azonban erre nem volt hajlandó.

Az olasz liga hétfőn a döntését azzal indokolta, hogy a Cagliari kirívó módon szegült szembe a szabályokkal. A csapat egyébként komolyabb büntetésre is számíthat, mivel az ügyben az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága is eljárást kezdett.
*
A tabella:*
*
1. Juventus 4 11- 2 12 pont*
*2. SSC Napoli 4 8- 2 10*
*3. SS Lazio 4 7- 2 9*
*4. Sampdoria 4 7- 4 9*
*5. AS Roma 4 10- 6 7*
*6. Fiorentina 4 6- 4 7*
*7. Internazionale 4 6- 5 6*
*8. Genoa 4 6- 6 6*
*9. Atalanta 4 3- 2 5*
*10. Catania 4 5- 6 5*
*11. Torino 4 4- 3 4*
*12. Parma 4 4- 6 4*
*13. Udinese 4 6- 9 4*
*14. Bologna 4 5- 8 4*
*15. AC Milan 4 4- 5 3*
*16. Chievo 4 3- 7 3*
*17. Cagliari 4 2- 7 2*
*18. Pescara 4 3-10 1*
*19. Palermo 4 1- 8 1*
*20. Siena 4 5- 4 -1



*



*
**
Allegrit eltiltották

**Az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága hétfőn egy mérkőzésre eltiltotta Massimiliano Allegrit, az AC Milan vezetőedzőjét.*

A szakember vasárnap az Udinese otthonában 2-1-re elveszített bajnokin keveredett összetűzésbe a játékvezetővel azt követően, hogy az két játékosát, Cristian Zapatát és Kevin-Prince Boatenget is kiállította. Mindkét futballistára egy mérkőzés kihagyás vár.

*A legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes Milan négy fordulót követően mindössze három ponttal a tabella 15. helyén áll.
*












​*Csalódott Terry döntése miatt a szövetségi kapitány
*
*Roy Hodgson, az angol labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya csalódott John Terry döntése miatt, aki hétfőn lemondta szereplését a nemzeti együttesben.*

*"Szeretném megköszönni Terrynek mindazt, amit a válogatottért tett, mióta én vezetem a csapatot" - mondta a 65 éves szakember. "Természetesen csalódott vagyok, hogy elvesztünk egy ilyen rutinos és kiváló képességű játékost. Nehezen bár, de elfogadom a döntését."*

A 31 esztendős futballista - akit júliusban egy londoni bíróság felmentett a rasszizmus vádja alól - közölte: tarthatatlanná vált a helyzete, mivel a szövetség (FA) tovább vizsgálódik ellene.

A vád szerint a Chelsea idén Bajnokok Ligája-győztes hátvédje egy tavaly október 23-án lejátszott bajnoki találkozón rasszista kijelentést tett Anton Ferdinandra, a Queens Park Rangers futballistájára. Terry mindvégig ártatlannak vallotta magát, de az incidens miatt az FA úgy döntött, hogy nem lehet a válogatott csapatkapitánya. Válaszul Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány februárban lemondott posztjáról.

Amennyiben az FA bűnösnek találja Terryt, a liverpooli Luis Suárez nyolc mérkőzéses eltiltásához hasonló büntetést kaphat: az uruguayi játékost az előző szezonban tiltották el azért, mert sértegette a Manchester United védőjét, Patrice Evrát.

*Terry 2003 óta 78-szor szerepelt a válogatottban, legutóbb szeptember elején a Moldovában 5-0-ra megnyert világbajnoki selejtezőn húzta magára a háromoroszlános mezt.


*



*

**Edzőváltás a Dinamo Kijevnél
*
*A Dinamo Kijev hétfőn menesztette a labdarúgócsapat vezetőedzőjét, Jurij Szemint.*






Olekszij Szemenko, a klub szóvivője közölte: a keddi edzés előtt jelentik be, hogy ki lesz Szemin utódja.

Azt nem árulta el, miért kellett távoznia a trénernek, de a döntés egy nappal azután született, hogy a Dinamo Kijev 4-1-es vereséget szenvedett a nagy rivális Sahtar Donyecktől az Ukrán Kupában. Hét közben pedig ugyanilyen arányban maradtak alul a Paris Saint-Germainnel szemben a Bajnokok Ligájában.

*Az elküldött szakember 2007 és 2009 között irányította először a Dinamo Kijevet, amelyhez 2010-ben tért vissza.


*



*

**A Zenit a tartalékok közé száműzte Gyenyiszovot
*
*Az orosz Zenit vezetősége a tartalékcsapatba száműzte Igor Gyenyiszovot, az együttes orosz válogatott labdarúgóját, aki magasabb fizetést követelt arra hivatkozva, hogy a klub két új játékosáért, a brazil Hulkért, illetve a belga Axel Witselért csillagászati összeget fizetett.*

*"Nem a külföldi játékosok ellen vagyok, de a csapatban egyensúlynak kell lennie" -* mondta a nemzeti csapat kapitánya. 

*"Valóban nagyszerű játékosokat igazoltunk, de komolyan azt gondolják, hogy háromszor annyit érnek, mint mi?"*

*A szentpétervári klub az átigazolási időszak utolsó napján több mint 100 millió eurót fizetett a két futballistáért.*

*Helyi sajtóértesülések szerint Genyiszov évi 3,9 millió eurós fizetésénél két millióval többet követelt a vezetőktől, akik erre közleményben is reagáltak:

"a játékos igényei teljesen megalapozatlanok, ugyanis így is az orosz bajnokság egyik legjobban fizetett labdarúgója."*

*"A Zenitnek kiváló játékosai vannak, akik több trófeát nyertek, mint az új fiúk. Azt megérteném, ha Lionel Messit vagy Andrés Iniestát hoznák ide, ők minden pénzt megérnek*" - tette hozzá a 28 éves középpályás, aki kilátásba helyezte távozását abban az esetben, ha nem teszik vissza az első csapat keretébe.









*Gerrard: nincs ok a pánikra*


*Steven Gerrard, a Liverpool csapatkapitánya szerint az együttesnek "nincs oka a pánikra". A "vörösök" vasárnap hazai pályán 2-1-es vereséget szenvedtek a Manchester Unitedtól.*

*"Az eredmény ugyan nem hízelgő számunkra, ennek ellenére jól játszottunk. Egy sor meccset nyertünk meg ennél sokkal rosszabb focival"* - mondta a 32 éves válogatott középpályás.

Gerrard kifejtette, ha a csapat továbbra is ebben a szellemben futballozik, akkor "csak idő kérdése", mikor indul be a győzelmi sorozat.
*
A Liverpool öt fordulóban mindössze két pontot szerzett, és a 18. a húszcsapatos angol bajnokságban.
*











*
Túlsúlyos, ezért diétázik a brazil Ronaldo
*
*Alaposan elhízott, ezért diétába kezdett Ronaldo, a brazilok exvilágbajnok futballistája.*

A 36 esztendős sportember azt mondta, amióta tavaly visszavonult, folyamatosan szedi fel a kilókat, testmozgása a nullával egyenlő, kivéve azt a néhány lépést, amit golfozás közben tesz meg.

*"Kifejezetten rosszul érzem magam, mindenem fáj, néhány méter után kimerülök" -* *panaszkodott a "Fenoménnek" becézett Ronaldo, aki többek között a Real Madrid, a Barcelona, az Internazionale és az AC Milan együttesében játszott.*

*A labdarúgó-világbajnokságok történetének legeredményesebb futballistája, aki jelenleg 118 kiló, azt mondta, "szigorú" lesz a diéta:*

*"Hetente maximum egyszer iszom valamit, és már a cigarettáról is lemondtam az egészségem érdekében, most az ennivaló következik"* -* kesergett Ronaldo, aki aktív játékos korában is sokat küzdött a kilókkal.*




*





*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*Uraim lehet gyakorolni!!!

A magyar lányok nem csak szépek, ügyesek is!*

 2012. 09. 25. 17.04
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Szász Kitti megvédte freestyle világbajnoki címét. 
**
A Leccében rendezett versenyen Filippo Inzaghi emelte magasba a magyar lány kezét.


*Szombaton este Olaszországban, Leccében rendezték a Redd Bull Freestyle Világbajnokság döntőjét. Az esemény utolsó napján olyan sztárok kaptak helyet a zsűriben mint Filippo Inzaghi vagy éppen Fabio Cannavaro.

A női mezőnyben ott volt a fináléban Szász Kitti is, a címvédő. Honfitársunk az elődöntőben a hazaiak versenyzőjét, Laura Biondót győzte le, csupán Inzaghi vélte úgy, hogy az olasz hölgynek kellett volna továbbjutnia. A döntőbben a francia Melody Donchet következett, akivel Szász Kitti már az elődöntőben is összecsapott. Akkor is és a fináléban is Kitti bizonyult jobbnak, így idén is ő lett a freestyle világbajnok.









*Filippo Inzaghi emelte a magasba a győztes, azaz Szász Kitti kezét*


A freestyle futballban egy meccsen ketten mérik össze erejüket. Minden csata három percig tart, ezalatt mindkét résztvevőnek másfél perc áll rendelkezésére, hogy bemutassa gyakorlatát, a labdát 30 másodperces váltásokkal kapják meg.


*A döntő összefoglalója (Szász Kitti ekkor még ingben):
*
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/qTSP51VySi0&rel=0&fs=1&showsearch=0&showinfo=0&hd=1" width="425" height="344" id="vvq-29838-youtube-1" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-style: inherit; font-family: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>

*A leccei amfiteátrumban Szász Kitti megvédte tehát tavaly megszerzett címét, amivel a magyar lányok szépsége mellett ügyességüket is hirdeti így a világban. *

*Gratulálunk!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Vb-2022 - Platini továbbra is a téli rendezés mellett

*




*
Michel Platini, az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) elnöke továbbra is kitart véleménye mellett, hogy télen kellene megrendeznie Katarnak a 2022-es világbajnokságot.*


A francia sportdiplomata a London Evening Standard című napilapnak azt mondta, hogy a nyári rekkenő hőség miatt a játékosoknak és a szurkolóknak is ez lenne a legmegfelelőbb megoldás.

*"Az európai bajnokságokban lehetne szünetet tartani valamikor november eleje és karácsony között, így a vb nem ütközne a 2022. februári téli olimpiával sem" *- jelentette ki Platini.

Az angol Premier League-ben decemberben és januárban is folyamatosan zajlik a bajnokság, Spanyolországban pedig csupán két hét szünetet tartanak december vége és január eleje között. 

Németországban viszont négy hét telik el játék nélkül a Bundesliga őszi és tavaszi szakasza között.

*A világbajnokság nagyjából egy hónapig tart.



*



*
**
Papin szerint Ibrahimovic eléri a 30 gólt a francia bajnokságban
*

*Zlatan Ibrahimovic lesz az első labdarúgó 1990 óta, aki eléri a 30 gólt a francia labdarúgó-bajnokságban - legalábbis így vélekedik Jean-Pierre Papin egykori kiváló francia csatár.*

*"Lenyűgöző formában van. Szerintem ő túlszárnyalja az én teljesítményemet"* - mondta a Le Parisien című napilapnak nyilatkozva a korábbi 54-szeres válogatott játékos, akinek ez a bravúr az Olympique Marseille színeiben sikerült.

Ibrahimovic nyáron Olaszországból, az AC Milantól igazolt a Paris Saint-Germain együtteséhez, s az eddigi hat bajnoki találkozón hétszer volt eredményes.

*Papin ugyanakkor úgy vélte, a svéd támadó nem fogja megdönteni az abszolút rekordot, amelyet - szintén az Olympique Marseille csatáraként - Josip Skoblar az 1970/71-es szezonban állított fel 44 góllal.




*



*
**
Serie A - Pontokat vesztett a Juventus
*
*Négy győzelem után döntetlent játszott a Juventus az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban.*

Az ötödik forduló egyetlen keddi mérkőzésén a torinói csapat Firenzében volt kénytelen megelégedni egy ponttal, mivel nem tudta bevenni az ugyancsak gólképtelen Fiorentina kapuját.

A 0-0-s eredmény azt jelenti, hogy már nincs százszázalékos csapat a Serie A-ban.

*Serie A, 5. forduló:*
*
Fiorentina-Juventus 0-0*
*
szerdán játsszák:*
*
Pescara-Palermo 18:30 ó*
*AC Milan-Cagliari 20:45*
*AS Roma-Sampdoria 20:45*
*Catania-Atalanta 20:45*
*Chievo-Internazionale 20:45*
*Genoa-Parma 20:45*
*Napoli-SS Lazio 20:45*
*Torino-Udinese 20:45*
*
csütörtökön játsszák:*
*
Siena-Bologna 20:45 ó




*



*
**
Bundesliga - Megszakadt a Frankfurt győzelmi sorozata
*
*Hatgólos, fordulatos mérkőzésen döntetlent játszott egymással az Eintracht Frankfurt és a Borussia Dortmund a német labdarúgó-bajnokság ötödik fordulójának keddi játéknapján.*

A liga megnyeréséért járó salátástálat sorozatban kétszer elhódító Borussia több mint egy év - 31 veretlenül megvívott összecsapás - után múlt szombaton kikapott Hamburgban, így jól jött neki a pontszerzés az eddig remeklő Frankfurt stadionjában. 
A vendéglátó együttes a Bundesliga történetének első olyan csapata, amely újoncként győzni tudott az első négy bajnoki találkozóján.

A keddi összecsapáson a Dortmund az első félidőben kétgólos előnyre tett szert, majd a Frankfurt a második játékrész elején két perc alatt egyenlített. Nem sokkal később megint a Borussiánál volt az előny, de ezt sem tudta megőrizni.

Az éllovas Bayern München magabiztosan győzött a Wolfsburg ellen, ezzel a bajor alakulat egyedüliként maradt hibátlan a bajnokságban.

A Mainz - amelyben Szalai Ádám a 75. percig volt a pályán - simán kikapott a Schalke vendégeként, míg a Greuter Fürth - Stieber Zoltán nélkül - otthon szenvedett vereséget a Düsseldorftól.
*
Bundesliga, 5. forduló:*
*
Bayern München-VfL Wolfsburg 3-0 (1-0)*
*Eintracht Frankfurt-Borussia Dortmund 3-3 (0-2)*
*Greuther Fürth-Fortuna Düsseldorf 0-2 (0-2)*
*FC Schalke 04-FSV Mainz 05 3-0 (1-0)*
*
szerdán játsszák:*
*
FC Augsburg-Bayer Leverkusen 20 ó*
*SC Freiburg-Werder Bremen 20*
*Hannover 96-1. FC Nürnberg 20*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-Hamburger SV 20*
*VfB Stuttgart-1899 Hoffenheim 20



*



*
**
Oleg Blohin a Dinamo Kijev kispadján
*
*Oleg Blohint nevezték ki kedden a Dinamo Kijev labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzőjévé.*

Az 59 esztendős szakember, aki négyéves szerződést írt alá a fővárosi klubbal, egyúttal az ukrán nemzeti együttest is irányítja.

Az ukránok október 12-én a moldovaiakkal, négy nappal később pedig a montenegróiakkal játszanak világbajnoki selejtezőt.
*"Utána már csak a klubra koncentrálok"* - mondta Blohin.

Elődjét, Jurij Szemint a csapat gyenge szereplése miatt menesztették hétfőn, azt követően, hogy a Kijev 4-1-es vereséget szenvedett a nagy rivális Sahtar Donyecktől az Ukrán Kupában, hétközben pedig ugyanilyen arányban maradt alul a Paris Saint-Germainnel szemben a Bajnokok Ligájában.

*A játékosként aranylabdás, 112-szeres szovjet válogatott Blohin, 1969 és 1988 között 433 alkalommal szerepelt a Dinamo Kijev csapatában.



*



*
**
Két hónapig nem játszhat a Manchester United csapatkapitánya*


*Legalább két hónapra harcképtelenné vált Nemanja Vidic, a Manchester United labdarúgócsapatának kapitánya.*

A szerb hátvéd térdszalagsérülés miatt kihagyta az elmúlt idény utolsó öt hónapját, és a klub keddi tájékoztatása szerint ismét a problémás (jobb) térdét kellett megműteni.

*Sir Alex Ferguson vezetőedző a vasárnapi, Liverpool ellen 2-1-re megnyert rangadón pihentette Vidicet, mivel a játékos a térdére panaszkodott, de a hétfői orvosi vizsgálaton kiderült, hogy azonnali beavatkozásra van szükség.



*



*
**
A Barcelona pályafutása végéig meg akarja tartani Xavit
*
*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő FC Barcelona pályafutása végéig meg akarja tartani Xavi Hernandezt, a csapat világ- és Európa-bajnok irányítóját.*

*Ivan Corretja, *a 32 éves középpályás menedzsere az Esport3 katalán televíziónak azt mondta, a klub tárgyalni akar a futballistával arról, hogy az eredetileg 2014-ben lejáró szerződését meghosszabbítsa.

*"Az eddigi megállapodások megkötésénél mindig egyetértettünk, azt gondolom, ezúttal sem lesz probléma" *-* mondta Corretja. *

*"A játékosnak mindig nagyon fontos tudnia, hogy a klub számít rá."*

Xavi 11 éves korában csatlakozott a Barcelonához, a felnőtt gárdában 1998-ban mutatkozott be.
*
A spanyol válogatott irányítója a gránátvörös-kékekkel háromszor nyert Bajnokok Ligáját, hatszor spanyol bajnoki címet, két alkalommal pedig a Király Kupát is elhódította.



*



*
**
Hazugságvizsgálat vár a Lokomotív Plovdiv játékosaira és edzőire*


*Hazugságvizsgálatnak vetik alá a bolgár labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő Lokomotív Plovdiv játékosait és a klub szakmai stábját, miután a csapat meglepetésre kikapott szombaton a sereghajtó Botev Vracától.*

A liga 2004-es győztese az idei szezonban még veretlen volt, míg riválisa, a Botev Vratsa sorozatban öt meccsen nyeretlen maradt, ezért sokan fogadási csalást sejtenek a meglepetés mögött.

*"A vereség ellen egyik csapat sincs bebiztosítva, de el kell ismernem, hogy a legutóbbi mérkőzésünk nagyon furcsán alakult" - nyilatkozta a helyi médiának Veszelin Mareski, a Lokomotív tulajdonosa. "Mivel a tisztességes, becsületes játék számomra nagyon fontos, a hazugságvizsgálaton minden labdarúgó és edző részt vesz majd."*

A bolgár szövetség (BFU) szeptemberben bejelentette, hogy egy ügyész négy bajnoki mérkőzés ügyében indított vizsgálatot, mert ezekkel az összecsapásokkal kapcsolatban felvetődött a fogadási csalás gyanúja.

A bolgár média jelentései szerint az ország futballjában évek óta jelen van a korrupció és a mérkőzések befolyásolása, de eddig még senkiről sem bizonyosodott be, hogy érintett volna ilyen ügyben. 

*Az Európai Bizottság többször kritizálta a helyi hatóságokat, amiért nem hoznak szigorú intézkedéseket a probléma megelőzése és megoldása érdekében.



*



*
**
Tovább csúszik Del Piero bemutatkozása Ausztráliában

**A második, szerdára tervezett felkészülési mérkőzése is elmarad a Sydney FC labdarúgócsapatának, így a klub új szerzeményének, Alessandro Del Pierónak a bemutatkozása továbbra is várat magára.*

Az ausztrál bajnokság október 6-i rajtjára készülő együttes a Central Coast csapatával játszott volna zárt kapuk mögött szerdán, ám a rivális trénere jelezte, nem tudják vállalni a meccset. Az első edzőmeccsét a Newcastle ellen vívta volna a Sydney FC, ám az a mérkőzés is elmaradt.

*Az olasz válogatottal világbajnok, a Juventusszal Bajnokok Ligája-győztes és hatszoros olasz bajnok csatár szeptember elején szerződött két évre az ausztrál együtteshez, amely évi kétmillió dollárt fizet szolgálataiért.*
*
*







*

**



*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*

Primera División - Újabb gólzáporos Atlético-siker

**Az Atlético Madrid, a kétgólos Radamel Falcao vezérletével 4-2-re nyert a találkozót kilenc emberrel befejező Real Betis vendégeként a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság harmadik fordulójából elhalasztott, és szerda este pótolt mérkőzésén.*

* Primera División, a 3. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:*

*Real Betis-Atlético Madrid 2-4 (2-1)*

*
Az állás:*
*
1. FC Barcelona 5 14- 3 15 pont*
*2. Atlético Madrid 5 15- 7 13*
*3. Real Mallorca 5 7- 3 11*
*4. Málaga 5 6- 2 11*
*4. Sevilla 5 6- 2 11*
*6. Real Betis 5 10- 9 9*
*7. Real Madrid 5 7- 4 7*
*8. Rayo Vallecano 5 6- 7 7*
*9. Levante 5 7- 9 7*
*10. Deportivo La Coruna 5 7- 7 6*
*11. Celta Vigo 5 6- 6 6*
*12. Real Zaragoza 5 5- 6 6*
*13. Real Valladolid 5 4- 5 6*
*14. Real Sociedad 5 6- 9 6*
*15. Valencia 5 6- 8 5*
*16. Athletic Bilbao 5 8-12 5*
*17. Getafe 5 6-10 4*
*18. Granada 5 2- 8 2*
*19. Espanyol 5 7-11 1*
*20. Osasuna 5 3-10 1




*





*
Serie A – A Genoa döntetlenje, először nyert otthon a Milan
*
*A Tőzsér Dániellel felálló Genoa hazai környezetben 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Parma együttesével az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójának szerdai játéknapján. A magyar futballista végigjátszotta az összecsapást.*

Először lőtt gólt és nyert hazai környezetben az AC Milan: a legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes piros-feketék Stephan El Shaarawy duplájával diadalmaskodtak a Cagliari ellen.

Az AS Roma 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Sampdoriával, a rómaiak találatát Francesco Totti szerezte, akinek ez volt a 216 gólja a Serie A-ban, amivel holtversenyben feljött a vonatkozó örökranglista harmadik helyére. Totti most José Altafinivel és Giuseppe Meazzával "osztozik" a dobogó legalsó fokán. A második helyen a svéd Gunnar Nordahl áll (225 gól), míg a rangsort Silvio Piola (274 gól) vezeti.

*Serie A, 5. forduló:*
*
AC Milan-Cagliari 2-0 (1-0)*
*AS Roma-Sampdoria 1-1 (1-0)*
*Catania-Atalanta 2-1 (0-0)*
*Chievo-Internazionale 0-2 (0-1)*
*Genoa-Parma 1-1 (0-1)*
*Napoli-SS Lazio 3-0 (2-0)*
*Torino-Udinese 0-0*
*
korábban:*
*
Pescara-Palermo 1-0 (0-0)*
*
kedden játszották:*
*
Fiorentina-Juventus 0-0*
*
csütörtökön játsszák:*
*
Siena-Bologna 20:45 ó*

*
Az állás:*
*
1. Juventus 5 11- 2 13 pont*
*és Napoli 5 11- 2 13*
*3. Sampdoria 5 8- 5 10*
*4. Internazionale 5 8- 5 9*
*5. Lazio 5 7- 5 9*
*6. AS Roma 5 11- 7 8*
*7. Fiorentina 5 6- 4 8*
*8. Catania 5 7- 7 8*
*9. Genoa 5 7- 7 7*
*10. AC Milan 5 6- 5 6*
*11. Torino 5 4- 3 5*
*12. Atalanta 5 4- 4 5*
*13. Parma 5 5- 7 5*
*14. Udinese 5 6- 9 5*
*15. Bologna 4 5- 8 4*
*16. Pescara 5 4-10 4*
*17. Chievo 5 3- 9 3*
*18. Cagliari 5 2- 9 2*
*19. Palermo 5 1- 9 1*
*20. Siena 4 5- 4 1*
*
A Sienától 6, az Atalantától 2, a Sampdoriától és a Torinótól 1-1 pont büntetésből levonva.




*






*
**
Vb-selejtezők - Van der Vaart és Afellay újra a holland keretben
*
*Visszakerült a magyar labdarúgó-válogatottal azonos világbajnoki selejtezőcsoportban szereplő holland csapat keretébe Rafael van der Vaart, a Hamburg középpályása és Ibrahim Afellay, a Schalke szélsője.*

Louis van Gaal szövetségi kapitány szerdán jelezte, hogy számít a két futballistára az októberben sorra kerülő, Andorra és Románia elleni mérkőzéseken.

A 61 esztendős szakember az első két vb-selejtezőre nem jelölte Van der Vaartot és Afellayt, mellőzésüket pedig formán kívüliségükkel indokolta, valamint úgy látta, mindkét játékosból sokat kivett az átigazolásuk körül kialakult helyzet. Az együttesben az első két selejtezőn Nigel de Jong és Gregory van der Wiel sem kapott helyet, most azonban ők is visszakerültek a 30 játékosból álló előzetes keretbe.

*A hollandok szeptember 7-én 2-0-ra verték a törököket, négy nappal később pedig 4-1-re nyertek Budapesten a magyarok ellen.*

A D csoportot az első két meccsükön szintén győztes románok vezetik, a hollandok rosszabb gólkülönbségük miatt másodikok.

*Az októberben Észtországgal és Törökországgal játszó magyarok egy-egy győzelemmel és vereséggel a harmadik helyen állnak.



*




*
**Súlyos anyagi gondok a CSZKA Szófiánál
*
*Az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) vasárnapig adott időt a CSZKA Szófiának arra, hogy rendezze adósságait, különben három évre kizárja a nemzetközi kupasorozatokból.*

A bolgár együttes helyi lapértesülések szerint összesen csaknem *80 millió leva (11,7 milliárd forint) *tartozást halmozott fel, s a klub egyik illetékese szerint ennek az összegnek a kiegyenlítésére nagyon kevés az esély ilyen rövid idő alatt.

*Az ország legeredményesebb, 31-szeres bajnok klubja négy éve hasonló gondokkal küzdött, s akkor az UEFA kizárta a csapatot a Bajnokok Ligájából.*









*
Kirabolták a Chelsea futballistáit
*
*Tolvajok jártak a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Chelsea labdarúgócsapatának edzőközpontjában az angliai Surreyben.*

A Daily Mail című napilap szerdai híradása szerint a tréningről az öltözőbe visszatérő játékosokat kellemetlen meglepetés várta, ugyanis hat pénztárcának, kilenc telefonnak és több órának nyoma veszett.

_*A klub szóvivője annyit árult el, hogy a betörésre ebben a hónapban került sor.



*_



_*

*_*Bundesliga - Pizarro rekordot döntött
*
*A Bayern Münchent erősítő Claudio Pizarro lett a legtöbb mérkőzésen pályára lépett külföldi játékos a német labdarúgó Bundesligában.*

A perui csatárt kedden a VfL Wolfsburg ellen 3-0-ra megnyert találkozó 79. percében cserélték be, így már a *337. *bajnokiján szerepelt, ezzel megelőzte a légiósok örökrangsorában a brazil Ze Robertót és a grúz Levan Kobiasvilit.

A bajorokhoz idén Brémából visszatért, 33 éves játékos - aki *2001 és 2007 *között is Münchenben futballozott - *160 gólnál tart* a Bundesligában, amivel ugyancsak csúcstartó.

*
A legtöbb Bundesliga-mérkőzésen szerepelt légiósok:*
*----------------------------------------------*
*
1. Claudio Pizarro (perui) Bayern München, Werder Bremen 337 mérkőzés*
*2. Ze Roberto (brazil) Leverkusen, Bayern, Hamburg*
*és Levan Kobiasvili (grúz) Freiburg, Schalke, Hertha 336-336*
*4. Sergej Barbarez (bosnyák) Rostock, Dortmund, Hamburg, Leverkusen 330*
*5. Ole Björnmose (dán) Werder, Hamburg 323*
*6. Dede (brazil) Dortmund 322*
*7. Hasan Salihamidzic (bosnyák) Hamburg, Bayern, Wolfsburg 321*
*8. David Jarolim (cseh) Bayern, Nürnberg, Hamburg 318*
*9. Pablo Thiam (guineai) Bayern, Stuttgart, Köln, Wolfsburg 311*
*10. Bum Kun Csa (dél-koreai) Darmstadt, Frankfurt, Leverkusen 308




*



*
**
Angol Ligakupa - Kiesett a Manchester City
*
*A bajnoki címvédő Manchester City, valamint a pontvadászatban harmadik Everton is kiesett kedden az angol labdarúgó Ligakupa harmadik fordulójában.*

Roberto Mancini a vasárnapi, Arsenal elleni bajnoki találkozón (1-1) pályára küldött csapatát teljesen kicserélte az Aston Villa elleni találkozóra, melyen hiába vezetett együttese kétszer is, végül hosszabbítás után, 4-2-re kikapott. A City "B csapata" olyan nevekből állt, mint Carlos Tevez vagy Mario Balotelli.

Az Everton edzője hat helyen változtatott a szombati, Swansea ellen 3-0-ra győztes kezdőcsapatán, s a felforgatott gárda nem bírt a másodosztályú Leeds Uniteddel, melytől 2-1-re kikapott.

*A Bajnokok Ligája-címvédő Chelsea nem botlott, 6-0-ra legyőzte Wolverhampton Wandererst.*


*







*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

​





*Serie A - Nyert a Siena
*
*A Siena egygólos győzelmet aratott a vendég Bologna felett az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 5. fordulójának csütörtöki záró mérkőzésén.*
*
Serie A, 5. forduló:*
*
Siena-Bologna 1-0 (0-0)



*



*
**
Kaká két év szünet után a brazil válogatottban
*
*Két év kihagyás után került vissza Kaká a brazil labdarúgó-válogatottba.*

A 2014-es világbajnokságra házigazdaként készülő csapat szövetségi kapitánya, Mano Menezes a Real Madrid irányítójának is meghívót küldött a két közelgő barátságos mérkőzésre. A brazilok október 11-én Svédországban Irak, október 16-án pedig Lengyelországban Japán ellen lépnek pályára.

*Kaká utoljára a 2010-es dél-afrikai vb-n, a hollandok ellen elveszített negyeddöntőben szerepelt hazája válogatottjában. 

Menezes azóta egyszer már - tavaly - behívta a keretbe, ám sérülés miatt a futballista nem játszhatott.


*



*
**
Bajnokok Ligája - Nem utaztat szurkolókat Zágrábba a PSG
*
*Biztonsági okokból nem utaztat szurkolókat a Paris Saint-Germain labdarúgócsapata a Dinamo Zagreb elleni, idegenbeli Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésre.*

A francia klub csütörtökön jelentette be, hogy - miután egyeztetett a horvát hatóságokkal és az európai szövetséggel (UEFA) - nem kér belépőket az október 24-i találkozóra, egyben arra kéri szimpatizánsait, ne is utazzanak el a horvát fővárosba.

*Mindkét együttesnek vannak huligán szurkolói, és az utóbbi hat évben két PSG-drukker halt meg különböző összecsapásokban.



*



*
**
Nyolcéves szerződést kapott a Newcastle United vezetőedzője
*
*Alan Perdew vezetőedző és három segítője nyolcéves szerződést kapott a Newcastle United labdarúgóklubtól.*

Pardew korábban a West Ham United és a Charlton Athletic csapatait irányította, majd 2010-ben szerződött a Newcastle-hoz, és előbb a 12., legutóbb pedig az 5. helyig vezette a Premier League-ben.

Az egyesület azzal indokolta a hosszú távú megállapodást, hogy Anglia sikeres együtteseinél - mint a Manchester United és az Arsenal - a stabilitás a jellemző a vezetőedzői poszton.

Pardew kinevezése eleinte nem volt népszerű döntés a Newcastle szurkolóinak körében, mert nem értettek egyet a csapatot az élvonalba visszavezető elődjének, Chris Hughtonnak a menesztésével.

*A szakember és segítői új szerződése a 2019/20-as szezon végéig szól.
*







*
Az angol szövetség négymeccses eltiltással sújtotta John Terryt
*
*Az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) csütörtökön négy bajnoki mérkőzésre eltiltotta John Terryt, a Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Chelsea csapatkapitányát, mert tavaly októberben rasszista kijelentést tett Anton Ferdinandra, a Queens Park Rangers játékosára.*

Az FA emellett *220 ezer font (közel 79 millió forint) *megfizetésére is kötelezte a 31 esztendős futballistát, aki hétfőn - az ellene zajló eljárás miatt - lemondta a válogatottságot. 

*A szankciók még nem lépnek érvénybe, a játékosnak ugyanis 14 napig lehetősége van fellebbezni az ítélet ellen.*

Terryt júliusban egy londoni bíróság felmentette a rasszizmus vádja alól, az FA azonban folytatta az ügy kivizsgálását.
*
A vád szerint a Chelsea hátvédje a tavalyi bajnoki találkozón rasszista kijelentéssel sértette meg Ferdinandot. 
*Terry mindvégig ártatlannak vallotta magát, de az incidens miatt az FA úgy döntött, hogy megfosztja a válogatott csapatkapitányi karszalagjától. 

*Válaszul Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány februárban lemondott posztjáról.*

*Terry a második Premier League-ben szereplő játékos, akit rasszizmus miatt büntetnek meg: a liverpooli Luis Suárez nyolcmérkőzéses eltiltást kapott még az előző szezonban, mert sértegette a Manchester United védőjét, Patrice Evrát.



*



*

**Bordélyház és temetkezési vállalat a görög futballmezeken
*
*Két futballklub felettébb különös mezreklámmal próbál bevételhez jutni a gazdasági válságtól sújtott Görögországban.*

A Ta Nea napilap csütörtöki híradása szerint a regionális bajnokságban szereplő Paliopirgosz az idény eleje óta "Karaiszkaki 53 Temetkezési Vállalat" feliratú fekete trikóban lép pályára, amelyen egy világoskék kereszt is látható.

Az ugyancsak területi ligában érdekelt Vukefalasz szintén nem szokványos szponzort választott, ugyanis egy bordélyházat hirdet *"Szula örömház"* címen.

*"Így kell játszanunk, mert a görög szövetség nem támogat bennünket"* -* magyarázta Ioannisz Baciolasz klubelnök. *

*A futballisták egy barátságos meccset vívtak eddig a rendhagyó feliratú mezben, és jelenleg a szövetség engedélyére várnak, hogy hivatalos bajnokikon is viselhessék.



*



*
**
Szoborba öntötték Párizsban, ahogy Zidane lefejelte Materazzit
*

*Monumentális bronzszobor örökíti meg a párizsi Pompidou Központ előtti téren a 2006-os labdarúgó-világbajnokság egyik leghíresebb pillanatát, amikor Zinedine Zidane, a franciák csapatkapitánya a francia-olasz találkozó 110. percében mellkason fejelte az olasz Marco Materazzit.*

Adel Abdessemed öt méter magas és több tonna súlyú alkotása abból az alkalomból látható az épület előtt, hogy az algériai-francia művésznek október 3-án nyílik kiállítása a Pompidou Központban. Párizsiak és turisták tömegesen fényképezkednek a nagyon is realista szoborkettős előtt, amely a kiállítás végéig, január 7-ig marad a téren.

*"Ez a szobor szembemegy azzal a hagyománnyal, hogy a győzelmek emlékére emelünk szobrokat. Ez az alkotás óda a vereséghez" - mondta Philippe Alain Michaud, a kiállítás kurátora. 

Hozzátette: *
*"Abdel műve kettős értelmű. Egy mindenki által jól ismert eseményt örökít meg, amelyre azonnal rá lehet ismerni, ugyanakkor Masaccio freskóira és a realista hagyományra is utal.
Zidane lefele forduló tekintete pedig Ádámnak a paradicsomból való kiűzetésére emlékeztet".*

*A szobornak egy kisebb változatát korábban már bemutatta a New York-i David Zwirner galéria.
*

*

*











*Real Madrid-gólparádé Di Stefano tiszteletére
*
*Gólzáporos győzelmet aratott a Real Madrid a kolumbiai Millonarios ellen azon a madridi gálamérkőzésen, amelyet Alfredo Di Stefano, minden idők egyik legjobb futballistája tiszteletére rendeztek.*

*A 8-0-ra végződött találkozón Kaká háromszor, José María Callejón és Alvaro Morata kétszer-kétszer, Karim Benzema pedig egyszer talált a kapuba.*

A bajnokságban bukdácsoló - egy döntetlen és két vereség mellett csupán két győzelemmel kezdő - Real Madridnak minden siker jól jön mostanában, így a szerda esti is, amely erőt adhat a Deportivo La Coruna elleni hétvégi összecsapásra.

*Az argentin születésű spanyol Di Stefano 1949 és 1953 között négy bajnoki címet szerzett a Millonariosszal. Ezt követően 11 idényt húzott le a Real Madridban, mellyel többek között nyolc bajnoki címet nyert, és részese volt öt BEK-diadalnak.*

*Az immár 86 éves sportember - a Real Madrid tiszteletbeli elnöke - válogatott mérkőzésen legtöbbször spanyol színekben lépett pályára, de előzőleg szerepelt az argentin és a kolumbiai nemzeti csapatban is.*















​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*Labdarúgó NB I - Újabb siófoki döntetlen, ezúttal az MTK ellen*

2012. 09. 29. 03.31 <right> 
</right>




*

A sereghajtó és a mezőnyben egyedüliként nyeretlen Siófok meglepetésre 1-1-es döntetlent ért el a tabellán második MTK Budapest vendégeként a labdarúgó OTP Bank Liga kilencedik fordulójának péntek esti mérkőzésén.
*​
*  OTP Bank Liga, 9. forduló:

MTK Budapest-FGSZ Siófok 1-1 (0-0)
----------------------------------*
Hidegkuti Stadion, 1000 néző, v.: Bognár

* gólszerzők: Kanta J. (81.), illetve Kiss M. (58.)

sárga lap: Nikházi (87.), illetve Deák (39.), Mogyorósi (77.)*

*MTK Budapest:*
-------------
*Hegedüs - Wolfe, Vukmir, Kelemen, Hidvégi - Nikházi, Zsidai - Könyves (Pál A., 65.), Kanta J., Csiki (Balajti, 76.) - Tischler
*
* FGSZ Siófok:*
------------
_*Kurucz - Mogyorósi, Deák, Fodor M., Fejes - Pál Sz., Horváth B. (Melczer, 66.), Kecskés, Kiss M., Gál (Nyári, 92.) - Zamostny (Molnár M., 89.)



*_




*
Bundesliga - Döntetlen Düsseldorfban
*
*Az újonc Fortuna Düsseldorf a szünetig kétgólos hátrányba került a vendég Schalke 04 együttesével szemben, de végül pontot mentett a német labdarúgó-bajnokság 6. fordulójának pénteki nyitómérkőzésén.*

A hazaiak először kaptak gólt ebben a szezonban.

*Bundesliga, 6. forduló:*

*Fortuna Düsseldorf-Schalke 04 2-2 (0-2)*
*
szombat:*
*
Bayer Leverkusen-Greuther Fürth 15:30 ó*
*Werder Bremen-Bayern München 15:30*
*1. FC Nürnberg-VfB Stuttgart 15:30*
*1899 Hoffenheim-FC Augsburg 15:30*
*Hamburger SV-Hannover 96 15:30*
*Borussia Dortmund-Borussia Mönchengladbach 18:30*
*
vasárnap:*
*
Eintracht Frankfurt-SC Freiburg 15:30*
*VfL Wolfsburg-FSV Mainz 05 17:30



*



*
**
Eto'o visszatér a kameruni labdarúgó-válogatottba
*
*Visszatér a kameruni labdarúgó-válogatottba Samuel Eto'o, aki korábban visszautasította az Afrika Kupa-selejtezőre készülő nemzeti együttes keretébe szóló meghívást.*

Az orosz Anzsi Mahacskala csatára nyolc hónapos eltiltása után szeptember 8-án léphetett volna pályára a válogatottban, de végül - a profizmus hiányával és a nem megfelelő szervezettséggel indokolva - lemondta szereplését.

A 31 éves futballista a Zöld-foki szigetek csapata elleni selejtező visszavágója előtt azonban meggondolta magát, és úgy döntött, a válogatott rendelkezésére áll az október 12-i, hazai meccsen, amelyet 2-0-s hátrányból vár Kamerun. A párharc győztese vehet részt a 2013-as afrikai kontinensviadalon.

Az első mérkőzés után a kameruni szövetség menesztette a francia Denis Lavagne szakvezetőt, és helyére Jean-Paul Akonót nevezte ki, aki azonnal európai körútra indult, hogy a válogatottságot Eto'óhoz hasonlóan lemondó futballistákat, így a Tottenham Hotspur védőjét, Benoit Assou-Ekottót és a Stade Rennes középpályását, Jean Makount rábírja a visszatérésre.

*Eto'ót tavaly azért tiltották el a válogatottban való szerepléstől, mert novemberben vezéralakja volt a játékosok sztrájkjának, amelynek az volt a célja, hogy a szövetség kifizesse a futballistáknak járó bónuszokat*. 

*A labdarúgók tiltakozása miatt Kamerunnak le kellett mondania az Algéria elleni barátságos mérkőzést. *

*Eto'o 106 válogatott mérkőzésén 53-szor volt eredményes.



*



*
**
Vb-2018 - Tizenegy városban rendeznek mérkőzéseket
*
*A tervek szerint 11 városban, összesen 12 stadionban rendeznék meg a 2018-as, oroszországi labdarúgó-világbajnokság mérkőzéseit.*

A szervezőbizottság pénteki közleménye szerint 13 város, *Moszkva, Szentpétervár, Kalinyingrád, Nyizsnij Novgorod, Kazany, Szamara, Volgográd, Krasznodar, Rosztov, Szocsi, Szaranszk, valamint Jaroszlavl* volt versenyben a helyekért. 
Ugyan hivatalosan még nem jelentették be, de helyi sajtóértesülések szerint utóbbi kettő esett ki.

A rendező városok névsorát szombaton élő televíziós adásban jelentik be.

*Oroszország 2010 decemberében nyerte el a rendezési jogot az angol, a spanyol-portugál, valamint a belga-holland közös pályázatot megelőzve.




*



*
**
Vb-2014 - Elkészült a menetrend
*
*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) nyilvánosságra hozta a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság menetrendjét.*

A FIFA honlapja szerint a *június 12-i nyitómérkőzés magyar idő szerint 22 órakor kezdődik. *

*A csoportmérkőzéseket - Cuiabát és Manaust kivéve*, *ahol egy órával több az időeltolódás *- *18, 21, 22, 23 és 2 órakor rendezik közép-európai idő szerint,* 
*
míg a nyolcad- és negyeddöntőkre* *18 és 22 órakor kerül sor.

*




*

Mindkét elődöntő 22 órától kezdődik, míg a július 13-i döntőben 21 órától indul útjára a labda a Maracana Stadionban.*

*Az 1994-es, az Egyesült Államokban rendezett vb óta ez lesz az első olyan világbajnokság, ahol egyes helyszínek más-más időzónában helyezkednek el - igaz Cuiabában és Manausban csak csoportmérkőzéseket rendeznek.

*







*
Serie A - Juventus-Roma rangadó szombaton
*
*A veretlenül listavezető Juventus az idegenben egyelőre hibátlan mérleggel rendelkező AS Romát fogadja az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójának szombati rangadóján.*

A torinóiak a hétközi fordulóban gól nélküli döntetlent játszottak a Fiorentina vendégeként, ezzel 44 mérkőzésesre nyújtották veretlenségi sorozatukat. A fővárosiak ugyanakkor mindkét idegenbeli találkozójukat megnyerték, így nagy csata várható a Juventus Stadionban.

A tabella élén a Juvéval holtversenyben álló Napolira hasonlóan nehéz feladat vár, ugyanis a Serie A-ba egy év után visszatért, szintén veretlen Sampdoria vendégeként lép pályára.

A legutóbbi szezonban ezüstérmes AC Milan - amely szerdán a Cagliari elleni 2-0 alkalmával megszerezte első hazai góljait és győzelmét az idényben - ezúttal a Parma vendége lesz, míg városi riválisa, az Internazionale első otthoni sikerére tör a Giuseppe Meazza Stadionban, mégpedig a Fiorentina ellenében.

A Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató Genoa az Udineséhez látogat.

*Serie A, 6. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Parma-AC Milan 18 ó*
*
Juventus-AS Roma 20:45*
*vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Udinese-Genoa 12:30 ó*
*
Atalanta-Torino 15*
*
Bologna-Catania 15*
*
Cagliari-Pescara 15*
*
Lazio-Siena 15*
*
Palermo-Chievo 15*
*
Sampdoria-Napoli 15*
*
Internazionale-Fiorentina 20:45



*





*Premier League - Londoni rangadóval indul a forduló
*
*Londoni rangadóval indul az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi, 6. fordulója szombaton: a listavezető, Bajnokok Ligája-győztes Chelsea a szezont jól kezdő Arsenalt fogadja.*

A hazaiaknál valószínűleg kiemelt figyelmet kap majd a csapatkapitány John Terry: a 31 éves védőt a szövetség (FA) csütörtökön négymeccses eltiltással büntette, valamint 220 ezer font (közel 79 millió forint) megfizetésére kötelezte, mert tavaly októberben rasszista kijelentést tett Anton Ferdinandra, a Queens Park Rangers játékosára. Terry - akit júliusban egy londoni bíróság felmentett a vád alól - az ellene zajló eljárás miatt még hétfőn lemondta a válogatottságot.

Mivel a futballista az FA döntése ellen 14 napon belül fellebbezhet, egyelőre nem kell megkezdenie büntetésének letöltését, s ott lehet a pályán az Arsenal elleni találkozón. Terrynek várhatóan bőven lesz feladata, az Ágyúsok jó formában lévő támadóival ugyanis az eddigi öt meccsen meggyűlt a bajuk a védelmeknek. A Chelsea négy győzelemmel és egy döntetlennel kezdte az idényt, míg az Arsenal szintén veretlen, de csak kétszer nyert, három alkalommal pedig egy pontot szerzett. 

Legutóbb a címvédő Manchester City otthonában ért el döntetlent Arsene Wenger együttese, a Chelsea viszont a szezonban most először találkozik komolyabb riválissal.

Szombat este a Chelsea legfőbb üldözője, a Manchester United az idényt felemásan kezdő - az Old Traffordon 1989 óta nyeretlen - Tottenham Hotspurt fogadja, míg a City a jó formát mutató Fulham vendége lesz. A fennállása egyik legrosszabb rajtját produkáló, 18. Liverpool a tabellán egy hellyel előrébb álló Norwichhoz látogat, míg a Gera Zoltánt is foglalkoztató, negyedik West Bromwich Albion vasárnap az Aston Villa otthonában szerepel.

*Premier League, 6. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*
Arsenal-Chelsea 13:45 ó*
*
Everton-Southampton 16*
*
Fulham-Manchester City 16*
*
Norwich City-FC Liverpool 16*
*
Reading-Newcastle United 16*
*
Stoke City-Swansea City 16*
*
Sunderland-Wigan Athletic 16*
*
Manchester United-Tottenham Hotspur 18:30*
*

vasárnap:*
*--------*
*Aston Villa-West Bromwich Albion 17 ó*
*
hétfő:*
*------*
*Queens Park Rangers-West Ham United 21 ó



*




*

**Primera División - Vilanova rekordot állíthat be a Barcelonával*


*Klubcsúcsot állíthat be az FC Barcelona, ha győz a Sevilla otthonában, a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójában, szombaton.*

A katalán együttes összesen négy alkalommal rajtolt hat győzelemmel a Primera Divisiónban, ezek közül háromszor a bajnoki címig meg sem állt az együttes, legutóbb 2009-ben Josep Guardiola irányításával.

Ugyanakkor Tito Vilanovának, a Barca jelenlegi vezetőedzőjének nincs könnyű dolga, ugyanis a hazai pályán veretlen sevillai csapat ellen sem számíthat két világ- és Európa-bajnok belső védőjére, Carles Puyolra és Gerard Piquére.

*"A Sevilla nagyon erős csapat, kemény mérkőzés elé nézünk"* - *nyilatkozta Xavi*, a gárda középpályása, aki hozzátette, az ősi rivális, címvédő Real Madriddal szembeni nyolcpontos előnyt ameddig csak lehet tartaniuk kell.

A kiválóan rajtoló Atlético Madrid ezúttal az utolsó előtti helyen álló Espanyol vendége lesz. Diego Simeone együttese szerdán a harmadik fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzésen 4-2-re diadalmaskodott a Real Betis otthonában, így jó formában várja az összecsapást. Különösen Radamel Falcao, az Atlético kolumbiai támadója, aki hét találattal vezeti a góllövőlistát.

A Real Madrid ezúttal a Deportivo La Corunát fogadja, míg Pintér Ádám csapata, a Real Zaragoza Valenciába látogat.


*Primera División, 6. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*
Valencia-Real Zaragoza 16 ó*
*
Málaga-Real Betis 18*
*
Real Sociedad-Athletic Bilbao 20*
*
Sevilla-FC Barcelona 22*
*

vasárnap:*
*--------*
*
Granada-Celta Vigo 12 ó*
*
Real Valladolid-Rayo Vallecano 16*
*
Osasuna-Levante 18*
*
Real Madrid-Deportivo La Coruna 19:50*
*
Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 21:30*
*

hétfő:*
*------*
*Getafe-Real Mallorca 21:30 ó*
*


**




*

*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 30)

*Premier League - Bombameglepetés: Tottenham-siker az MU otthonában
*
*Óriási meglepetésre a Tottenham 3-2-re győzött a Manchester United stadionjában, az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

A belga Jan Vertonghen már a második percben megszerezte a vendégek első gólját, majd félóra múlva Gareth Bale révén már 2-0-ra vezettek a londoniak. A hazaiak a második félidőben mindent elkövettek a siker érdekében, de csak a szépítésre futotta erejükből, mivel két góljuk között a fővárosiak még egyszer kapuba találtak az Old Traffordon.

*Premier League, 6. forduló:*
*
Manchester United-Tottenham Hotspur 2-3 (0-2)*
*
korábban:*
*
Everton-Southampton 3-1 (3-1)*
*Fulham-Manchester City 1-2 (1-1)*
*Norwich City-FC Liverpool 2-5 (0-2)*
*Reading-Newcastle United 2-2 (0-0)*
*Stoke City-Swansea City 2-0 (2-0)*
*Sunderland-Wigan Athletic 1-0 (0-0)*
*Arsenal-Chelsea 1-2 (1-1)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*Aston Villa-West Bromwich Albion 17 ó*
*
hétfőn játsszák:*
*Queens Park Rangers-West Ham United 21 ó



*





*Bundesliga - A Dortmund kiütötte a Mönchengladbachot
*
*A Dortmund valósággal lelépte a Mönchengladbach együttesét a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban: a házigazdák 5-0-ra győztek a szombat esti mérkőzésen.*

*Bundesliga, 6. forduló:*
*
Borussia Dortmund-Borussia Mönchengladbach 5-0 (2-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Bayer Leverkusen-Greuther Fürth 2-0 (0-0)*
*Werder Bremen-Bayern München 0-2 (0-0)*
*1. FC Nürnberg-VfB Stuttgart 0-2 (0-1)*
*1899 Hoffenheim-FC Augsburg 0-0*
*Hamburger SV-Hannover 96 1-0 (1-0)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*Fortuna Düsseldorf-Schalke 04 2-2 (0-2)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*Eintracht Frankfurt-SC Freiburg 15:30*
*VfL Wolfsburg-FSV Mainz 05 17:30


*





*Serie A - Magabiztosan nyert a Juventus
*
*A veretlenül listavezető Juventus 4-1-re nyert a vendég AS Roma ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

*Az éllovas torinói alakulat a pontvadászatban már 45 mérkőzés óta nem vesztett meccset.*

*Eredmény:*
*Serie A, 6. forduló:*
*
Juventus-AS Roma 4-1 (3-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Parma-AC Milan 1-1 (0-0)*

*vasárnap:*
*
Udinese-Genoa 12:30 ó*
*Atalanta-Torino 15*
*Bologna-Catania 15*
*Cagliari-Pescara 15*
*Lazio-Siena 15*
*Palermo-Chievo 15*
*Sampdoria-Napoli 15*
*Internazionale-Fiorentina 20:45


*






*Primera División – Hosszabbításban győzött a Barcelona
*
*A Barcelona kétgólos hátrány után, a hosszabbításban rúgott David Villa-góllal legyőzte a Sevillát a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság szombat esti mérkőzésén.*

*Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 6. forduló:*
*
Sevilla-FC Barcelona 2-3 (1-0)*

*korábban:*
*Real Sociedad-Athletic Bilbao 2-0 (0-0)*
*Valencia-Real Zaragoza 2-0 (1-0)*
*Málaga-Real Betis 4-0 (2-0)*
*
vasárnap:*
*Granada-Celta Vigo 12 ó*
*Real Valladolid-Rayo Vallecano 16*
*Osasuna-Levante 18*
*Real Madrid-Deportivo La Coruna 19:50*
*Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 21:30*
*
hétfőn:*
*Getafe-Real Mallorca 21:30 ó*
*






*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)

*Böde és Peric góljaival verte a** Fradi** a Diósgyőrt*​


<right> </right>*Egy jó *<right></right>*<right>A Ferencváros hazai pályán fogadta a Diósgyőrt az OTP Bank Liga 9. fordulójában. </right>*<right></right><right></right><right>
</right>
<right>
A találkozón nem csak a két csapat, hanem a két szurkolótábor is próbára tette egymást.
Ezért az egész mérkőzés nagyon jó hangulatban telt, de a Fradisták már a negyedik percben a fejüket fogták mivel megsérült Juha Hakola akit le is kellett cserélni. A helyére Peric érkezett. A mérkőzés első perceiben leginkább mezőnyjáték zajlott és hatalmas küzdelem. Az első fél óra végére aztán kezdtek támadgatni is a csapatok és az első igazán veszélyes helyzet Gosztonyi András nevéhez fűződik, aki közel 20 méterről tüzelt fölé.

A második játékrészben aztán kicsit erőteljesebben léptek fel a hazaiak és hol kijátszani próbálták a DVTK-t hol pedig átlövésekkel operáltak, de egyik sem eredményezett gólt. Az 56. percben jött a mérkőzés addigi legszebb és legveszélyesebb helyzete. Az előrehúzódó Sváb Dániel külsővel lőtt a hosszú pipa felé a kapufáról kifelé pattant a labda.

A 71. percben aztán megszerezte a vezetést a Ferencváros. A csereként beálló Jenner jobb oldali szabadrúgására érkezett kitűnő ütemben Böde, aki kapásból lőtt a Diósgyőr kapujába. A 82. percben aztán végképp megpecsételődött a vendégek sorsa ugyanis Vági megkapta második sárga lapját így a DVTK tíz emberrel fejezte be a mérkőzést. A hosszabbítás perceiben jött a kegyelem döfés mikor Peric remekül ugrott ki és belőtte a csapat második gólját.
*
FTC–DVTK **2–0*
*Gólszerző:* Böde (71.), Peric (92.)


*A Pécs góljára hárommal válaszolt az Újpest*

</right><right><right>*Közel tíz hónap után nyert újra idegenben az*</right></right><right><right>* Újpest.*</right></right><right><right></right></right><right><right></right></right><right><right></right></right><right>

Az a Pécs, amely november óta nem nyert otthon hazai pályán fogadta azt az Újpestet, amely szintén tavaly óta nem nyert idegenben mérkőzést.

A hazaiak már az ötödik percben megszerezték a vezetést mikor egy kapu előtti kavarodás után hullott Balajcza feje felett a kapuba a labda. Egy perccel később máris egyenlített a fővárosi klub. Iandoli a bal szélről centerezett középre és Simon Krisztián érkezett tökéletes ütemben. Még az első félidőben a vezetést is megszerezte az Újpest. Christ sokadik remek passzából indult a támadás melynek végén Kabát Péter lőtt szépségdíjas találatot.

A második játékrész első felében többnyire a hazaiak veszélyeztettek és az 59. percben egyenlíthettek is volna de Zeljkovic lövése a kapufán csattant. A 72. perben aztán eldőlni látszott a mérkőzés. Egy Kabát féle kapu elé tekert szabadrúgásra érkezett Vasiljevic és szép gólt fejelt. Ezzel beállította a 3-1-es végeredményt.
*
PÉCSI MFC–ÚJPEST FC 1–3*
*(Grumics 5., ill. Simon K. 6., Kabát 43., Vasziljevics 72.)


**Horváth Ferenc: Saját fegyverével vertük meg a Honvédot*

<right>*A Kecskemét a Honvéd ellen tartotta otthon a három pontot.

*A lila-fehéreknél a héten nevezték ki az új vezetőedzőt, a korábbi kitűnő labdarúgót Horváth Ferencet, és mint arról beszámoltunk az új seprű jól seper, hiszen a 39 esztendős szakember győzelemmel debütált a Kecskemét kispadján a Budapest Honvéd ellen.

A mester, aki a Szigetszentmiklóst hagyta ott az élvonalbeli klub kedvéért, igazán profi nyilatkozatairól is elhíresült és ezt ezúttal is bizonyította. 
A KTE hivatalos honlapján tette közzé a tréner mérkőzés utáni interjújátát melyet így kezdett: 
*„Kicsit olyan volt ez a mérkőzés, mint a hálószobánkban az ágy. Nyekereg-nyikorog, de mindig büszke vagyok amikor ránézek.”*

Majd azzal folytatta, hogy az akarás és a küzdeni tudás is közre játszott a csapat sikerében valamint, hogy a saját fegyverével tudták legyőzni a Honvédot. Horváth Ferenc hangot adott boldogságának is, amely a sikeres debütálás miatt is elfogta őt valamint, mert a játékosai elhitték, hogy győzhetnek.








</right></right><right><right>*Primera División - Idegenben győzött az Atlético Madrid
*
</right></right>*Idegenben győzött az Atlético Madrid a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján: 1-0-ra nyert az Espanyol ellen.*
*
Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 6. forduló:*
*
Espanyol-Atlético Madrid 0-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*Real Madrid-Deportivo La Coruna 5-1 (3-1)*
*Osasuna-Levante 4-0 (0-0)*
*Valladolid-Rayo Vallecano 6-1 (4-1)*
*Granada-Celta Vigo 2-1 (2-1)


*





*Serie A - Győzött az Internazionale
*
*Az Internazionale hazai környezetben 2-1-re nyert a Fiorentina ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*
*
Serie A, 6. forduló:*
*
Internazionale-Fiorentina 2-1 (2-1)*
*
korábban:*
*Atalanta-Torino 1-5 (1-1)*
*Bologna-Catania 4-0 (2-0)*
*Cagliari-Pescara 1-2 (0-0)*
*Lazio-Siena 2-1 (2-0)*
*Palermo-Chievo 4-1 (1-1)*
*Sampdoria-Napoli 0-1 (0-0)*
*Udinese-Genoa 0-0


*





*Bundesliga - a Wolfsburg vendégeként győzött a Mainz
*
*A Szalai Ádámmal felálló Mainz a magyar csatár góljának is köszönhetően 2-0-ra nyert a Wolfsburg vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

A válogatott támadó - aki végigjátszotta az összecsapást - a 37. percben egy kontra utáni beadás végén talált a kapuba.

*Bundesliga, 6. forduló:*
*---------------------*
*VfL Wolfsburg-FSV Mainz 05 0-2 (0-2)*
*
korábban:*
*Eintracht Frankfurt-SC Freiburg 2-1 (0-0)


*





*Premier League - A West Brom döntetlenje a városi rangadón*

*A Gera Zoltánnal felálló West Bromwich Albion 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a birminghami rivális Aston Villa otthonában az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság hatodik fordulójának vasárnapi mérkőzésén.*
A vendégek az 51. percben Shane Long góljával szereztek vezetést, a hazaiak azonban tíz perccel a vége előtt a karrierje 150. bajnoki találatát szerző Darren Bent révén pontot mentettek.

*Premier League, 6. forduló:*
*------------------------*
*Aston Villa-West Bromwich Albion 1-1 (0-1)*
*

*

<right><right></right></right><right><right>
</right>


</right>​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*

Premier League - Otthon kapott ki a Queens Park Rangers

**Az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétfő esti mérkőzésén az otthonában kapott ki a Queens Park Rangers.*
*
Premier League, 6. forduló:*
*
Queens Park Rangers-West Ham United 1-2 (0-2)


*



*
Akkor lesz 12-13 városban a futball Eb, ha a szövetségek támogatják
*
*Csak akkor lesz 12-13, különböző országbeli városban a 2020-as labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság, ha a nemzeti szövetségek támogatják a javaslatot.*

Michel Platini, az európai szövetség (UEFA) elnöke arról beszélt hétfőn a szervezet Szentpéterváron tartott végrehajtó bizottsági ülése után, hogy most a tagszövetségek visszajelzéseit várja az UEFA a nyári, lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű kontinensviadalon bejelentett ötlettel kapcsolatban.

A francia sportvezető hozzátette, ha pozitív visszajelzések érkeznek, akkor kezdik el kidolgozni a részleteket.
Az UEFA vezető testülete decemberben vitatja meg a javaslatot, és jövő év elején születhet végleges döntés a kérdésben. A 2020-as Eb rendezése iránt Törökország érdeklődik, illetve Skócia, Wales és Írország közös pályázaton gondolkodik. Előbbi azonban csak akkor kandidál, ha Isztambul alulmarad a 2020-as nyári olimpia rendezéséért folyó versenyben.

*Mostanáig egy vagy közösen két ország adott otthont a négyévenkénti tornának. 

A következő, immár 16-ról 24 csapatosra növelt Eb-t Franciaország rendezi 2016-ban.



*



*

**Gibraltár ideiglenes UEFA-tag lett*

*Ideiglenes státust kapott Gibraltár az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetségben.

*
Az UEFA végrehajtó bizottsága hétfőn szentpétervári ülésén döntött az ibériai félszigeten lévő, 28 ezer lakosú, brit fennhatóságú koronagyarmat felvételéről.

Ez a döntés előfeltétele volt annak, hogy Gibraltárt jövő májusban az UEFA londoni kongresszusán teljes jogú taggá válasszák.

*Gibraltár hovatartozása máig vitatéma Nagy-Britannia és Spanyolország között.



*



*
**
Messi a díjaknál többre vágyik
*
*Lionel Messi, a spanyol labdarúgás élvonalában szereplő FC Barcelona argentin sztárja számára fontosabb, hogy jó emberként és barátként tekintsenek rá csapattársai, mint az, hogy a világ legjobb futballistájának tartsák.*

*"Többet ér, ha a csapattal nyerek trófeákat, mint hogy egyéni díjakat söpörjek be, vagy mindenkinél többször találjak a hálóba" - mondta a háromszoros aranylabdás támadó egy hétfői nyilatkozatában.*

*"Sokkal inkább jó ember akarok lenni, mint a legjobb játékos. Remélem, visszavonulásom után rendes fickóként emlékeznek majd vissza rám. Persze szeretek gólokat lőni, de nagyon fontos, hogy a barátjuk legyek azoknak, akikkel együtt játszom"* -* jelentette ki a 25 esztendős Messi, aki minden sorozatot figyelembe véve már 10 találatot jegyez ebben a szezonban, az előző idényben pedig rekordot jelentő módon 73 alkalommal vette be az ellenfelek kapuját.*







*
Bajnokok Ligája - Robben nélkül a Bayern a BATE ellen
*
*Nem lép pályára a BATE Boriszov elleni, keddi labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésen a Bayern München szélsője, Arjen Robben, mivel a holland játékos korábbi izomsérülése még nem jött rendbe.*

A 28 esztendős Robben a bajor együttes szombati, Werder Bremen elleni, győztes bajnokiját is kihagyta, és a BL-selejtezőben a Debrecent búcsúztató fehérorosz klub ellen is pihenni kényszerül.

A csoport másik mérkőzésén a spanyol Valencia a francia Lille-t fogadja.

*Az F csoport első körében a München hazai pályán 2-1-re győzte le a Valenciát, míg a BATE a Lille otthonában diadalmaskodott 3-1-re.



*



*
**
Bajnokok Ligája - Kassai vezeti szerdán az Anderlecht-Málaga meccset
*
*Kassai Viktor lesz a vezetőbíró a szerdai Anderlecht-Málaga találkozón a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligájában.*

Az európai szövetség honlapja szerint segítője az oldalvonal mellett Erős Gábor és Ring György, az alapvonalnál pedig Bognár Tamás és Fábián Mihály lesz, míg a negyedik játékvezető tisztét Kispál Róbert tölti majd be.

*A C csoport második fordulós meccsére Brüsszelben kerül sor 20:45 órától. *

*A hazaiaknál futballozik Juhász Roland, a magyar válogatott középhátvédje.



*



*
**
Bajnokok Ligája - Barca-program: Benfica, majd El Clásico
*
*Pár nap leforgása alatt kétszer is "csúcsterhelés" vár az FC Barcelona labdarúgóira: a katalán elitalakulat kedd este a Bajnokok Ligája második csoportkörében a portugál Benfica vendége lesz, majd odahaza, a spanyol bajnokságban az El Clásico, a rangadók rangadója következik a Real Madriddal vasárnap este a Barca stadionjában.*

Ráadásul a két szupercsata előtt - ha úgy tetszik, megfelelő felvezetés gyanánt - eleve roppant kemény ütközetet vívtak Lionel Messiék, akik szombat este a Primera Divisiónban gyűjtötték be hatodik bajnokijukon hatodik győzelmüket, ám ezúttal úgy, hogy kétgólos hátrányból csak kínkeservesen fordítottak 3-2-re a Sevilla otthonában.

A lisszaboni BL-fellépés sem ígér kevésbé gondmentes kilencven percet, bár a nagyobb tudás és az egymás elleni statisztika is alapvetően a látogatók mellett szól. Például az, hogy a Benfica először - és máig egyetlen alkalommal - még 1961-ben, a kontinentális sorozat döntőjében bírt el a Barcelonával, 3-2-es diadalt aratva a berni mérkőzésen. Akkor a Benfica kispadján Guttman Béla ült, a Barcelona góljait pedig Kocsis és Czibor szerezte...

Azóta négy alkalommal találkoztak, s két döntetlen mellett két katalán siker alkotja az összmérleget. 
Legutóbb 2006-ban "futottak össze" a felek a futballpályán, s akkor a Barca hazai pályán 2-0-ra nyert. Éppenséggel az sem a Benfica mellett szóló érv, hogy legutóbbi hat olyan hazai meccsén, amelyen spanyol csapattal játszott, csupán kétszer tudott eredményes lenni, miközben a Barcelona legutóbbi öt portugáliai vizitjéről kivétel nélkül veretlenül tért haza. Mindemellett Messi a Bajnokok Ligájában is rendre ellenállhatatlan, olyannyira, hogy az argentin világklasszis tizenegy egymást követő BL-meccsén 16-szor vette be a riválisok kapuját.
*
"A BL-ben mindig akad meglepetés" *-* nyilatkozott mindazonáltal derűlátóan Jorge Jesus, a Benfica mestere. 
"Az előző idényben a Manchester Uniteddel döntetlenre végeztünk kétszer is. Nincs legyőzhetetlen csapat, és ha mi jó napot fogunk ki, a Barcelona pedig rosszat, akár nyerhetünk is."*

*Az augusztus végén román bajnokin lábközépcsonttörést elszenvedett, és hosszabb időre kidőlt Vass Ádám csapata, a CFR Cluj csoportja legerősebb együttesét, az angol Manchester Unitedet fogadja, és már egy döntetlen is bravúrral érne fel a részéről.*







​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

*Bajnokok Ligája – Az eredmények részletesen
*
*Lisszaboni győzelemmel hangolt kedden az FC Barcelona a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének 2. fordulójában a Real Madrid elleni vasárnapi spanyol csúcsrangadóra.*

A katalán elitalakulat Alexis Sanchez és Cesc Fabregas góljaival verte meg a Benficát, amely külön párharcuk ötödik találkozóján sem tudta legyőzni a Barcát.

Az augusztus végén román bajnokin lábközépcsonttörést elszenvedett, és hosszabb időre kidőlt Vass Ádám csapata, a CFR Cluj 1-0-ás vezetés után 2-1-re kikapott otthon csoportja legerősebb együttesétől, az angol Manchester Unitedtől, amely 100. BL-sikerét aratta.

A címvédő Chelsea legázolta idegenben az újonc dán Nordsjaellandot, míg a német Bundesligában hibátlan mérleggel büszkélkedő Bayern München meglepetésre kikapott a fehérorosz BATE Boriszov vendégeként.

*Eredmények, 2. forduló:*
*
E csoport:*
*
Juventus (olasz)-Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán) 1-1 (1-1)*
*gól: Bonucci (25.), illetve Teixeira (23.)*

*Nordsjaelland (dán)-Chelsea (angol) 0-4 (0-1)*
*g: Mata (33., 82.), Luiz (80.), Ramires (89.)*
*
Az állás: 

1. Chelsea 4 pont (6-2), 
2. Donyeck 4 (3-1), 
3. Juventus 2, 
4. Nordsjaelland 0*

*
F csoport:*
*
Valencia (spanyol)-Lille (francia) 2-0 (1-0)*
*g: Jonas (38., 75.)*
*kiállítva: Debuchy (Lille, 86.)*

*BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Bayern München (német) 3-1 (1-0)*
*g: Pavlov (22.), Rogyionov (78.), Renan (93.), illetve Ribery (90.)*
*
Az állás: 

1. BATE Boriszov 6 pont, 
2. Valencia 3 (3-2), 
3. Bayern München 3 (3-4), 
4. Lille 0*
*
*
*G csoport:*
*
Benfica (portugál)-FC Barcelona (spanyol) 0-2 (0-1)*
*g: Sanchez (6.), Fabregas (56.)*
*kiállítva: Busquets (Barcelona, 88.)*
*
*
*korábban:*
*
Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 2-3 (1-1)*
*g: Emenike (41., 48.), illetve Hooper (12.), Kombarov (71., öngól), Szamarasz (90.)*
*kiállítva: Insaurralde (63., Szpartak Moszkva)*
*
Az állás: 

1. Barcelona 6 pont, 
2. Celtic Glasgow 4,
3. Benfica 1, 
4. Szpartak Moszkva 0*

*
H csoport:*
*CFR Cluj (román)-Manchester United (angol) 1-2 (1-1)*
*g: Kapetanosz (14.), illetve van Persie (29., 49.)*

*Galatasaray (török)-Braga (portugál) 0-2 (0-1)*
*g: Ruben Micael (27.), Alan (94.)*
*
Az állás: 

1. Manchester United 6 pont,
2. CFR Cluj 3 (3-2), 
3. Braga 3 (2-2), 
4. Galatasaray 0



*



*

**Nem játszik többé a dél-afrikai válogatottban Steven Pienaar
*
*Nem szerepel többé hazája labdarúgó-válogatottjában Steven Pienaar, a dél-afrikai együttes csapatkapitánya.*

A helyi sportági szövetség keddi közlése szerint a játékos azzal indokolta döntését, hogy a szervezete elfáradt az elmúlt tíz évben, amikor a klubjában és a válogatottban is teljesített.

*A 31 éves Pienaar a 2010-es, hazai rendezésű világbajnokság után lett a válogatott csapatkapitánya, és ő az egyetlen dél-afrikai futballista, aki - az angol Everton színeiben - rendszeresen szerepel egy európai élbajnokságban.



*



*
**
Michael Ballack visszavonult
*
*Bejelentette visszavonulását Michael Ballack, aki 98-szor lépett pályára a német labdarúgó-válogatottban.*

*"Harminchat évesen olyan profi pályafutásra tekinthetek vissza, amelyről álmodni sem mertem gyerekkoromban" - *j*elentette ki kedden a világ- és Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes középpályás, aki május 5-én, a Bayer Leverkusen színeiben vívta utolsó, 267. mérkőzését a Bundesligában.*

A nemrég ausztrál klubokkal hírbe hozott játékos kifejtette: az utóbbi futballmentes hónapok során rájött, hogy megérett az idő pályafutásának befejezésére.

*Ballack hazájában megfordult az 1. FC Kaiserslautern, a Bayern München és a Bayer Leverkusen csapatában, összesen négy bajnokicímet és három kupaaranyat gyűjtve.

Idegenlégiósként 2006 és 2010 között a Chelsea-t erősítette, amellyel egyszer bajnok, háromszor pedig FA Kupagyőztes lett.



*



*
**
Három hétre harcképtelenné vált Abou Diaby
*
*Combsérülés miatt három hétig nem léphet pályára Abou Diaby, az angol labdarúgó-bajnokságban és a Bajnokok Ligájában is érdekelt Arsenal középpályása.*

Arsene Wenger, a londoni együttes vezetőedzője kedden jelentette be, hogy nem számíthat a francia futballistára, s hozzátette, a spanyol Mikel Arteta játéka szintén kérdéses, rá még egy orvosi vizsgálat vár szerdán.

*Az Arsenal szerda este a kapus Megyeri Balázst is foglalkoztató görög Olimpiakoszt fogadja az Emirates Stadionban BL-mérkőzésen.



*



*

**Sergio Ramos: jó a kapcsolatom Mourinhóval
*
*Sergio Ramos, a Real Madrid világ- és Európa-bajnok futballistája cáfolta azokat a sajtóhíreket, melyek szerint megromlott volna a viszonya José Mourinhóval, a gárda portugál vezetőedzőjével.*

A Marca című napilap beszámolója szerint a védő vasárnap, a Deportivo La Coruna ellen 5-1-re megnyert bajnoki második félidejére úgy futott ki a pályára, hogy két mez volt rajta, az alul lévőn pedig csapattársának, a német Mesut Özilnek a száma volt látható. A Marca szerint Ramos ezzel jelezte nemtetszését Mourinho felé, amiért az elmúlt időszakban többször is kritizálta a játékmestert, akit a félidőben le is cserélt.

*"Szeretnék tisztázni néhány dolgot, mielőtt még hazugságok látnának napvilágot. Mesut jó barátom, és megígértem neki, hogy az első gólomat ebben a szezonban neki fogom ajánlani - írta Ramos Twitter-oldalán - Jó a kapcsolatom Mourinhóval, minden döntését tiszteletben tartom, ő a legjobb edző."*






*
A címvédő Real Madrid hat fordulót követően a hatodik helyen áll a Primera Divisiónban, lemaradása nyolc pont a listavezető Barcelonával szemben, ráadásul vasárnap este éppen a Camp Nou Stadionban vendégeskedik.
*






*
Ibrahimovic szerint Messi ezúttal nem érdemel Aranylabdát
*
*Zlatan Ibrahimovic, a Paris Saint-German labdarúgócsapatának svéd válogatott csatára szerint ezúttal nem a sorozatban háromszor győztes Lionel Messit, az FC Barcelona argentin támadóját illeti meg az Aranylabda.

*





*"Fantasztikus szezonja volt, de szinte semmilyen trófeát nem nyert, ezen kívül eddig már háromszor megkapta az Aranylabdát"* *- nyilatkozta a 2009/10-es idényben még a Barcelonát erősítő Ibrahimovic* 

*"El kell dönteni, hogy az egyéni teljesítményt, vagy egy csapat sikereit díjazzák."*

*A 31. születésnapját szerdán MA ünneplő futballista hozzátette, a Barcelona középpályásai, Xavi Hernández és Andrés Iniesta szintén kiváló szezonon vannak túl, ráadásul ők Európa-bajnokságot nyertek az idén, míg az argentin sztár csak a spanyol Király Kupa-győzelemnek örülhetett.*

*Az Aranylabdát január 7-én adják majd át Zürichben, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) minden évben sorra kerülő gáláján.*









*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

​





*Bajnokok Ligája - Eredmények*

*
Labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 2. forduló, szerdai mérkőzések:*
*
A szerdai program:*
*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 2. forduló:*
*
A csoport:*
*Dinamo Kijev (ukrán)-Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) 2-0 (2-0)*
*FC Porto (portugál) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 1-0 (0-0)*
*
B csoport:*
*FC Schalke 04 (német)-Montpellier (francia) 2-2 (1-1)*
*Arsenal (angol)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 3-1 (1-1)*
*
C csoport:*
*Anderlecht (belga)-Málaga (spanyol) 0-3 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*Zenit (orosz)-AC Milan (olasz) 2-3 (1-2)*
*
D csoport:*
*Manchester City (angol)-Borussia Dortmund (német) 1-1 (0-0)*
*Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 1-4 (0-1)


*



*
**Razzia az olasz szövetségnél és a Napolinál
*
*Razziát tartottak az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség római központjában és a Napoli csapatának edzőközpontjában, a pénzügyőrök játékosok eladásával és vételével, illetve játékosügynökökkel kapcsolatos iratok után kutattak.*

Helyi sajtóértesülések szerint a nápolyi ügyészség rendelte el a házkutatásokat, melyek során többek között könyvelési iratokat, játékos-szerződéseket, ügynökökre vonatkozó hivatalos papírokat foglaltak le.

*"Ügynökök, klubok és játékosok között kötött szerződések másolatait kérték, odaadtuk nekik őket. Ez minden, többet nem tudunk"* -* mondta a szövetség egyik szóvivője. *
*
*_*Az ügy háttere egyelőre nem ismert.*_*



*



*
**
Olasz bundabotrány - Felfüggesztett börtön a szándékos öngólért
*
*Felfüggesztett börtönbüntetéssel sújtották Andrea Masiellót, az olasz bundabotrányban érintett Bari korábbi labdarúgóját, aki beismerte, hogy szándékos öngóllal is manipulált mérkőzést.*

A bírósággal együttműködő hátvédet 22 hónapra ítélték, a fogadásokat intéző két barátja pedig 17-17 hónapot kapott felfüggesztve.

A 2010/2011-es idényben a Barit "erősítő" - legutóbb pedig az Atalantában szerepelt - futballista 2011 májusában szándékosan rúgott öngólt a Lecce elleni bajnokin, az ellenfél 2-0-ás győzelmével benn maradt az élvonalban. A Bari akkorra már biztos kiesőnek számított.

*Az áprilisban őrizetbe vett Masiello bevallotta, hogy sportszerűtlenségéért 180 ezer eurót (52 millió forint) kapott.*

*A Bari a bundázás miatt mínusz hét pontról indult idén ősszel a másodosztályban, míg a Leccét a harmadik ligába száműzték.



*



*

**FIFA-világranglista - Magyarország tizenkét helyet visszaesett
*
*
A magyar válogatott a szeptemberi rangsorhoz képest 12 helyet visszacsúszott, így jelenleg a 49. a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) legfrissebb, szerdán nyilvánosságra hozott világranglistáján, melyet továbbra is a világ- és Európa-bajnok Spanyolország vezet.*

A második változatlanul Németország, míg a harmadik helyre Portugália lépett előre.

A FIFA hivatalos honlapján olvasható listán a magyarok világbajnoki selejtezős ellenfelei közül a holland (6.), a török (36.) és már a román együttes (46.) is megelőzi Egervári Sándor csapatát. Észtország a 69., Andorra pedig a 201. helyet foglalja el.

A magyar válogatott tavaly szeptemberben a 27. helyet foglalta el, az volt a legjobb magyar helyezés a rangsor jelenlegi számításának 1993-as bevezetése óta.

*
A FIFA-ranglista (zárójelben a szeptemberi helyezés):*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*
1. (1.) Spanyolország 1611 pont*
*2. (2.) Németország 1459*
*3. (4.) Portugália 1259*
*4. (7.) Argentína 1208*
*5. (3.) Anglia 1196*
*6. (8.) Hollandia 1141*
*7. (5.) Uruguay 1140*
*8. (6.) Olaszország 1106*
*9. (22.) Kolumbia 1102*
*10. (11.) Görögország 1029*
*...36. (35.) Törökország 689*
*...46. (57.) Románia 619*
_*...49. (37.) Magyarország 593*_
*...69. (55.) Észtország 485*
*...201. (199.) Andorra 13



*



*
**
Serie A - Menesztették az edzőt a sereghajtó Cagliarinál
*
*Menesztették kedden Massimo Ficcadentit, az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokságban hat forduló után sereghajtó Cagliari vezetőedzőjét.*

*A szardíniai klub új trénere a korábban a csapatot erősítő, 48 éves Ivo Pulga lett, aki legutóbb a másodosztálybeli Modena segédedzőjeként dolgozott.*

_*A Cagliari mindössze két pontot gyűjtött a jelenlegi idényben, és a Serie A egyedüli nyeretlen együttese.*_


*





*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

*Európa Liga - Liverpoolban nyert az Udinese
*
*Az Udinese izgalmas és fordulatos meccsen 3-2-re nyert a Liverpool vendégeként a labdarúgó Európa Liga csoportkörének második, csütörtöki fordulójában.*

A Hajnal Tamással felálló VfB Stuttgart kétgólos vereséget szenvedett a norvég Molde otthonában. A magyar válogatott középpályást a 68. percben lecserélték.

A címvédő Atlético Madrid továbbra is százszázalékos a sorozatban, ezúttal hazai pályán a cseh Plzent múlta felül 1-0-ra.

*Európa Liga, csoportkör, 2. forduló:*
*
A csoport:*
*
FC Liverpool (angol)-Udinese (olasz) 2-3 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Anzsi Mahacskala (orosz)-Young Boys (svájci) 2-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Anzsi Mahacskala 4 pont (3-1), 
2. Udinese 4 (4-3),
3. FC Liverpool 3, 
4. Young Boys 0*
*
B csoport:*
*Académica (portugál) - Hapoel Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 1-1 (0-0)*
*Atlético Madrid (spanyol)-Plzen (cseh) 1-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Atlético Madrid 6 pont, 
2. Plzen 3, 
3. Academica 1 (2-4), 
4. Hapoel Tel Aviv 1 (1-4)*
*
C csoport:*
*Olympique Marseille (francia)-AEL Limasszol (ciprusi) 5-1 (1-1)*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach (német)-Fenerbahce (török) 2-4 (1-2)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Olympique Marseille 4 pont (7-3), 
2. Fenerbahce 4 (6-4),
3. Borussia Mönchengladbach 1 (2-4), 
4. AEL Limasszol 1 (1-5)*
*
D csoport:*
*FC Bruges (belga)-Marítimo (portugál) 2-0 (0-0)*
*Newcastle United (angol)-Girondins Bordeaux (francia) 3-0 (2-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Newcastle United 4 pont,
2. Girondins Bordeaux 3 (4-3), 
3. FC Bruges 3 (2-4), 
4. Marítimo 1*
*
E csoport:*
*Molde (norvég)-VfB Stuttgart (német) 2-0 (0-0)*
*Steaua Bucuresti (román)-Köbenhavn (dán) 1-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Steaua Bucuresti 4 pont, 
2. Molde 3 (3-2), 
3. Köbenhavn 3 (2-2), 
4. VfB Stuttgart 1*
*
F csoport:*
*AIK Solna (svéd)-Dnyipro (ukrán) 2-3 (2-1)*
*PSV Eindhoven (holland)-Napoli (olasz) 3-0 (2-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Dnyipro 6 pont,
2. SSC Napoli 3 (4-3), 
3. PSV Eindhoven 3 (3-2),
4. AIK Solna 0*
*
Korábban*
*G csoport:*
*Basel (svájci)-Genk (belga) 2-2 (0-2)*
*VIDEOTON FC-Sporting Lisboa (portugál) 3-0 (3-0)*
*
A csoport állása:*
*
1. Genk 2 1 1 - 5-2 4 pont*
*2. Videoton FC 2 1 - 1 3-3 3*
*3. Basel 2 - 2 - 2-2 2*
*4. Sporting Lisboa 2 - 1 1 0-3 1*
*
H csoport:*
*Neftci (azeri)-Internazionale (olasz) 1-3 (0-3)*
*Rubin Kazany (orosz)-Partizan Beograd (szerb) 2-0 (1-0)*
*
Az állás:
1. Internazionale 4 pont (5-3),
2. Rubin Kazany 4 (4-2), 
3. Neftci 1 (1-3), 
4. Partizan Beograd 1 (0-2)*
*
I csoport:*
*Hapoel Kiryat Shmona (izraeli)-Olympique Lyon (francia) 3-4 (1-3)*
*Sparta Praha (cseh)-Athletic Bilbao (spanyol) 3-1 (2-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Olympique Lyon 6 pont, 
2. Sparta Praha 3, 
3. Hapoel Kiryat Shmona 1 (4-5), 
4. Athletic Bilbao 1 (2-4)*
*
J csoport:*
*Lazio (olasz)-Maribor (szlovén) 1-0 (0-0)*
*Panathinaikosz (görög)-Tottenham Hotspur (angol) 1-1 (0-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Lazio 4 pont, 
2. Maribor 3,
3. Tottenham Hotspur 2, 
4. Panathinaikosz 1*
*
K csoport:*
*Metaliszt Harkiv (ukrán)-Rapid Wien (osztrák) 2-0 (0-0)*
*Rosenborg (norvég)-Bayer Leverkusen (német) 0-1 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Metaliszt Harkiv 4 pont (2-0), 
2. Bayer Leverkusen 4 (1-0), 
3. Rosenborg 3, 
4. Rapid Wien 0*
*
L csoport:*
*Hannover 96 (német)-Levante (spanyol) 2-1 (1-1)*
*Helsingborg (svéd)-Twente (holland) 2-2 (2-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Hannover 4 pont, 
2. Levante 3, 
3. Twente 2, 
4. Helsingborg 1



*



*
**
Primera División - Az El Clásicón javíthat klubcsúcsot a Barcelona
*
*Egyformán győztes meccsel a háta mögött várhatja az egymás elleni vasárnapi spanyol futballbajnoki csúcsrangadót, az El Clásicót az FC Barcelona és a Real Madrid.*

A katalán elitalakulat még kedd este nyert nagyon könnyed játékkal 2-0-ra a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének második fordulós összecsapásán Lisszabonban, a portugál Benfica vendégeként, míg a madridi sztárcsapat szerda este Amszterdamban mért 4-1-es vereséget a holland Ajaxra, a sikerrel kölcsönösen azt "üzenve" a másiknak, hogy remek formában van a klasszikus ütközet előtt, amelynek ezúttal a Barcelona labdarúgószentélye, a Camp Nou Stadion ad otthont.

A vasárnap 19:50 órától zajló találkozó immár a 222. lesz az El Clásicók sorában, s a győzelmeket tekintve 88-87-re vezet a Real, emellett 46-szor született döntetlen. Az éllovas, eddigi mind a hat bajnoki fellépésén kivétel nélkül diadalmaskodó Barca természetesen egyenlíteni szeretne a sportághistóriai párharcban, amellett hatalmas lehetőséget kínál számára a mérkőzés azért is, mert ha nyer, makulátlan mérlegének megőrzésével egyidejűleg 11 pontosra növelheti előnyét a tabellán a Real előtt. 

A címvédő, 10 pontjukkal azonban pillanatnyilag csupán hatodik fővárosiak ugyanakkor egy idegenbeli sikerrel ötpontosra apaszthatnák hátrányukat az örök riválissal szemben. Amennyiben Tito Vilanova együttese győz, akkor klubrekordot állít fel, ugyanis a Barca még soha nem kezdte hét sikerrel a pontvadászatot.

A péntektől vasárnapig széthúzott 7. forduló utolsó játéknapjának késő esti zárómérkőzését a jelenleg 16 ponttal második Atlético Madrid odahaza vívja a 14 pontjával harmadik Málaga ellen, és - ha a Real nem kap ki Barcelonában - győzelme esetén akár az élre is ugorhat a második számú fővárosi együttes, amely az új idényben mindkét futballóriás méltó versenytársa lehet a bajnoki titulusért zajló küzdelemben.

A Primera División egyetlen magyarjának, Pintér Ádámnak a csapata, a Zaragoza elmozdulhat a 15. helyről, ehhez azonban alighanem mindhárom pontot be kell gyűjtenie vendége, a 7 ponttal jelenleg 11. Getafe elleni szombati összecsapáson.


*Primera División, 7. forduló:*
*
péntek*
*------*
*Celta Vigo-Sevilla 21:30 ó*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Rayo Vallecano-Deportivo La Coruna 16 ó*
*Real Zaragoza-Getafe 18*
*Valladolid-Espanyol 20*
*Real Betis-Real Sociedad 22*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Levante-Valencia 12 ó*
*Real Mallorca-Granada 16*
*Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna 18*
*FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 19:50*
*Atlético Madrid-Málaga 21:30*
*


*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*

Primera División - A Sevilla második egymást követő vereségét szenvedte el

**A Sevilla belefutott második egymást követő vereségébe, 2-0-ra kikapva az előrelendülő Celta Vigótól a spanyol labdarúgó bajnokság hetedik fordulójának péntek esti mérkőzésén.*
*
Primera División, 7. forduló:*
*
Celta Vigo-Sevilla 2-0 (0-0)*
*
**szombaton játsszák:*
*
Rayo Vallecano-Deportivo La Coruna 16 ó*
*Real Zaragoza-Getafe 18*
*Valladolid-Espanyol 20*
*Real Betis-Real Sociedad 22*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*
Levante-Valencia 12 ó*
*Real Mallorca-Granada 16*
*Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna 18*
*FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 19:50*
*Atlético Madrid-Málaga 21:30



*





*Bundesliga - Megvan az Augsburg első győzelme
*
*Megszerezte első győzelmét a német labdarúgó-bajnokság jelenlegi idényében az Augsburg.*

A hetedik forduló pénteki nyitómérkőzésének sereghajtóként nekivágó csapat a Werder Bremennél bizonyult jobbnak hazai pályán két góllal.

*Bundesliga, 7. forduló:*
*
FC Augsburg-Werder Bremen 3-1 (2-1)*
*
szombaton játsszák:*
*Bayern München-1899 Hoffenheim 15:30 ó*
*FC Schalke 04-VfL Wolfsburg 15:30*
*SC Freiburg-1. FC Nürnberg 15:30*
*FSV Mainz 05-Fortuna Düsseldorf 15:30*
*SpVgg Greuther Fürth-Hamburger SV 15:30*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*Borussia Mönchengladbach-Eintracht Frankfurt 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bayer Leverkusen 17:30*
*Hannover 96-Borussia Dortmund 17:30



*





*Európa Liga - Állásába került Sá Pintónak a székesfehérvári vereség
*
*Nem maradhatott a Sporting Lisboa labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője Ricardo Sá Pinto a Videotontól elszenvedett 3-0-s vereség után.*

A lisszaboni klub közleménye szerint a menesztett edző munkáját átmenetileg az egyébként is a Sportingnál tevékenykedő Oceano Cruz veszi át.






Sá Pinto irányításával rosszul kezdte a portugál bajnokságot a Sporting, öt forduló során mindössze hat pontot szerzett és ezzel csupán a hetedik helyen áll. Már emiatt is sokan bírálták az edzőt, a csütörtöki Európa Liga-kudarccal, a székesfehérvári vereséggel pedig betelt a pohár, a klubvezetők a menesztése mellett foglaltak állást.

*A nap folyamán korábban Luiz Godinho Lopes klubelnök a Sporting Lisboa honlapján kért bocsánatot a szurkolóktól a csütörtöki teljesítmény miatt.




*



*
**
Csökkentették Conte eltiltását, decemberben visszatérhet*


*Az olasz sportdöntőbíróság négy hónapra csökkentette Antoni Conténak, a Juventus labdarúgócsapata vezetőedzőjének eltiltását, így már decemberben leülhet a kispadra.*

A szakembert korábban tíz hónapos büntetéssel sújtotta az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség ama vád alapján, amely szerint 2011 májusában, még a Siena trénereként tudott a Novara és az Albinoleffe elleni két másodosztályú mérkőzés eredményének a befolyásolásáról, mégsem jelentette a visszaéléseket, és ezzel szabályszegést követett el.

Conte - akinek eltiltását a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség kiterjesztette minden mérkőzésre - december 9-én a Palermo elleni bajnokin térhet vissza.

*A tréner eltiltása ellenére a Juventus remek formát mutat, s összességében 45 mérkőzés óta veretlenül vezeti az olasz bajnokságot, a Bajnokok Ligájában pedig két döntetlennel kezdett.


**
*











*Vb-selejtezők - Van der Vaart, de Jong és Affelay újra a holland keretben
*
*A 2010-es világbajnokságon ezüstérmes Rafael van der Vaart, Nigel de Jong és Ibrahim Afellay egyaránt visszakerült a magyarokkal azonos világbajnoki selejtezőcsoportban szereplő, Andorra és Románia ellen készülő holland labdarúgó-válogatott keretébe.*

A legutóbbi fordulóban a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban 4-1-re diadalmaskodó holland együttesből ezúttal kimaradt Jordy Clasie, Adam Maher és Luuk de Jong, távollétüket Louis van Gaal szövetségi kapitány azzal magyarázta, hogy mindhárom futballistára most az U23-as csapatban van szükség, ugyanis a gárda a szlovákok ellen játszik Európa-bajnoki pótselejtezőt.

A két meccs után százszázalékos hollandok jövő pénteken Rotterdamban fogadják az andorraiakat, négy nappal később pedig Romániába látogatnak.

*A holland keret:*
*
Kapusok:*
*Maarten Stekelenburg (AS Roma), Kenneth Vermeer (Ajax Amsterdam), Michel Vorm (Swansea City)*
*
Védők:*
*John Heitinga (Everton), Bruno Martins Indi, (Feyenoord), Ricardo van Rhijn (Ajax Amsterdam), Nick Viergever (AZ Alkmaar), Darryl Janmaat (Feyenoord), Ron Vlaar (Aston Villa)*
*
Középpályások:*
*Urby Emanuelson (AC Milan), Kevin Strootman (PSV Eindhoven), Rafael van der Vaart (Hamburger SV), Ibrahim Afellay (Schalke 04), Nigel de Jong (AC Milan)*
*
Támadók:*
*Klaas Jan Huntelaar (Schalke 04), Dirk Kuyt (Fenerbahce), Jeremain Lens (PSV Eindhoven), Luciano Narsingh (PSV Eindhoven), Robin van Persie (Manchester United), Ruben Schaken (Feyenoord)



*



*
**
A brazil kapitány bírálja az argentinokat az elmaradt mérkőzés miatt
*
*Mano Menezes, a 2014-es labdarúgó-világbajnokságra házigazdaként készülő brazil válogatott szövetségi kapitánya bírálta az argentin szövetséget, mert a szerdára kiírt, ám világítási problémák miatt elmaradt mérkőzést egy nem megfelelő stadionban akarta megrendezni.*

*"A nézők a sport legfontosabb szereplői, őket vették semmibe azzal, hogy a szabványoknak nem megfelelő arénába szervezték a találkozót. A futball imázsa szenvedett most károkat"* - jegyezte meg Menezes.

Az Argentína északkeleti részén található Resistencia 35 ezer férőhelyes stadionjában - amely egy negyedosztályú csapat otthona - a himnuszok alatt több reflektor is kialudt. A chilei játékvezető megkérdezte a kapusokat, hogy a fennálló látási 
körülmények között vállalják-e a meccset, de mindketten nemet mondtak.

Mivel a probléma egy óra elteltével is fennállt, a bíró elhalasztotta a találkozót, melynek új időpontját még nem tűzték ki.

*Két hete a brazilok hazai pályán 2-1-re legyőzték az argentinokat a Superclásico de las Américas elnevezésű párharc első felvonásán. 

A szerdai meccs lett volna a visszavágó.



*



*
**
Serie A - Milánói rangadó nemzetközi sikerek után
*
*Vasárnap csap össze egymással Milánó két csapata, a szezont egyaránt visszafogottan kezdő, ám a hétközi nemzetközi mérkőzéseken győztes AC Milan és Internazionale az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának rangadóján.*

A 179. bajnoki városi derbi előtt az Inter hívei lehetnek valamivel bizakodóbbak, a csapat ugyanis nem csupán csütörtökön az Európa Ligában - az azeri Neftci otthonában 3-1-re -, hanem múlt vasárnap a Fiorentina ellen is győzni tudott, s a tabellán már harmadik helyen áll.

A legutóbbi szezonban mindkét városi rangadót megnyerő Internél már a csütörtöki EL-meccsen is gondoltak a bajnokira, a csapat két legjobb csatára, Diego Milito és Antonio Cassano el sem utazott Azerbajdzsánba, mint ahogy a csapatkapitány Javier Zanetti sem. Így ők pihenten várhatják a találkozót, melyen egyelőre bizonytalan, hogy a sérüléssel bajlódó Wesley Sneijder pályára léphet-e.

A Milannál Massimiliano Allegri nem tehette meg, hogy pihenteti legjobbjait a Zenit elleni Bajnokok Ligája találkozón. A bajnokságban mindössze hét szerzett ponttal 11. helyen álló együttes kisebb meglepetésre 3-2-es sikert aratott Oroszországban, így az elmúlt hetek gyengébb eredményei után sikerélménnyel készülhetnek a rangadóra, melyen vélhetően újra sok múlik majd a mindössze 19 éves Stephen El Shaarawyn, aki öt gólt szerzett már a szezonban.

A fordulóban összecsap egymással a legutóbbi szezon harmadikja és negyedikje, azaz az Udinese és a Napoli. A bajnokságban eddig utóbbinak megy jobban, a tabellán 16 ponttal csak rosszabb gólkülönbsége miatt szorul a Juventus mögé a második helyre, az udineiek ezzel szemben csak a 15. pozícióban szerénykednek. A meccs előtt mégis az Udinese lehet jobb hangulatban az EL-szereplést követően, mivel csütörtökön bravúros győzelmet aratott Liverpoolban, míg a nápolyiaknál előbb szerdán razziát tartottak a pénzügyőrök, majd csütörtökön csúnya, 3-0-ás vereséget szenvedtek a holland PSV otthonában.

A címvédő Juventus a 19. Siena otthonában lép pályára és próbálhatja meg továbbnyújtani 45 meccse tartó bajnoki veretlenségét, míg Tőzsér Dániel csapata, a Genoa a Palermót fogadja.
*
Serie A, 7. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*Chievo-Sampdoria 18 ó*
*Genoa-Palermo 20:45 ó*
*
vasárnap:*
*AS Roma-Atalanta 12:30 ó*
*Catania-Parma 15 ó*
*Fiorentina-Bologna 15 ó*
*Pescara-Lazio 15*
*Siena-Juventus 15*
*Torino-Cagliari 15*
*AC Milan-Internazionale 20:45*
*SSC Napoli-Udinese 20:45*
*



*



*


**Premier League - Az MU visszavágna a januári newcastle-i vereségért
*
*A bajnoki cím legfőbb várományosai közül a Manchester Unitedre vár a legnehezebb feladat az angol labdarúgó Premier League hétvégi, 7. fordulójában: Sir Alex Ferguson tanítványai a Newcastle Unitedhez látogatnak vasárnap.*

Az MU visszavágásra készül, januárban ugyanis - legutóbbi newcastle-i fellépésén - 3-0-s vereséget szenvedett a St. James' Parkban. A védelme azonban egyelőre nem áll igazán stabil lábakon: az élcsapatok közül a United kapta eddig a legtöbb gólt, hat meccsen kilencet. A Vörös Ördögök az előző körben meglepetésre hazai pályán kaptak ki 3-2-re a Tottenhamtől, igaz a Newcastle játékosai sem voltak túlzottan boldogok a Reading otthonában elért 2-2 után.

A Premier League egyelőre legeredményesebb futballistája, a hatgólos szenegáli Demba Ba komoly veszélyt jelenthet a csapatkapitányát - és ezzel belső védőjét -, Nemanja Vidicet sérülés miatt két hónapra elvesztett manchesteri gárda számára. 

A hazaiak mindemellett kiváló formában, és az Európa Ligában a francia Bordeaux felett aratott csütörtöki 3-0-s sikerrel a hátuk mögött várják az összecsapást. Az MU a Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének keddi játéknapján hátrányból fordítva nyert 2-1-re a kolozsvári CFR vendégeként.

A listavezető, BL-győztes Chelsea ezúttal azt a Norwich Cityt fogadja, amely az előző fordulóban hazai környezetben szenvedett súlyos vereséget az egyébként kifejezetten rossz passzban lévő Liverpooltól. A címvédő Manchester City a szombati nyitómérkőzésen a Sunderlandet látja vendégül, míg a meglepetésre második Everton a Wigan otthonába látogat.

A Londonban igazi rangadónak számító West Ham-Arsenal találkozó szombat estére ígér izgalmakat a szurkolók számára, mert bár a papírforma a vendégek mellett szól, egyelőre a hazaiak foglalnak el előkelőbb pozíciót a tabellán.

Az MU-t az előző körben legyőző Tottenham ezúttal az Aston Villát fogadja, míg a magyar válogatott Gera Zoltánt is foglalkoztató West Bromwich Albion a Queens Park Rangerst látja vendégül.


*Premier League, 7. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*Manchester City-Sunderland 13:45 ó*
*Chelsea-Norwich City 16*
*Swansea City-Reading 16*
*West Bromwich Albion-Queens Park Rangers 16*
*Wigan Athletic-Everton 16*
*West Ham United-Arsenal 18:30*
*
vasárnap:*
*Southampton-Fulham 14:30 ó*
*FC Liverpool-Stoke City 16*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Aston Villa 16*
*Newcastle United-Manchester United 17*
*









*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)

*Primera División - A Real Betis biztos győzelemmel előre léphetett a 4. helyre
*
*A Real Betis 2-0-ás biztos győzelmet aratott a Real Sociedaddal szemben a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hetedik fordulójának szombati játéknapján, s ezzel előre léphetett a 4. helyre a tabellán.*

*Primera División, 7. forduló:*
*
Real Betis-Real Sociedad 2-0 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Valladolid-Espanyol 1-1 (0-0)*
*Real Zaragoza-Getafe 0-1 (0-0)*
*Rayo Vallecano-Deportivo La Coruna 2-1 (2-1)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Celta Vigo-Sevilla 2-0 (0-0)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*
Levante-Valencia 12 ó*
*Real Mallorca-Granada 16*
*Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna 18*
*FC Barcelona-Real Madrid **19:50*
*Atlético Madrid-Málaga 21:30



*





*Serie A - Döntetlent játszott a Genoa a Palermo ellen
*
*A Tőzsér Dániellel felálló Genoa hazai pályán 1-1-es döntetlen játszott a Palermo ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*
Serie A, 7. forduló:*
*
Genoa-Palermo 1-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
Chievo-Sampdoria 2-1 (1-0)*
*
vasárnap játsszák:*
*
AS Roma-Atalanta 12:30 ó*
*Catania-Parma 15 ó*
*Fiorentina-Bologna 15 ó*
*Pescara-Lazio 15*
*Siena-Juventus 15*
*Torino-Cagliari 15*
*AC Milan-Internazionale 20:45*
*SSC Napoli-Udinese 20:45



*





*Premier League - Fordított és nyert az Arsenal
*
*A meccs elején hátrányba került, végül azonban magabiztosan nyert az Arsenal a West Ham United otthonában az angol labdarúgó Premier League 7. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*

Eredmények:*
*Premier League, 7. forduló:*
*
West Ham United-Arsenal 1-3 (1-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
Chelsea-Norwich City 4-1 (3-1)*
*Swansea City-Reading 2-2 (0-2)*
*West Bromwich Albion-Queens Park Rangers 3-2 (2-1)*
*Wigan Athletic-Everton 2-2 (2-1)*
*Manchester City-Sunderland 3-0 (1-0)*
*
vasárnap:*
*Southampton-Fulham 14:30 ó*
*FC Liverpool-Stoke City 16*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Aston Villa 16*
*Newcastle United-Manchester United 17



*





*Bundesliga - Bayern-rekord, Mainz siker
*
*A százszázalékos teljesítménnyel listavezető Bayern München hazai pályán 2-0-ra nyert a Hoffenheim ellen a német labdarúgó-bajnokság hetedik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A müncheni együttes ezzel a Bundesliga ötvenéves történetében az első olyan csapat lett, amely két alkalommal is hét győzelemmel rajtolt a bajnokságban: a Bayern korábban az 1995/96-os idényt kezdte ugyanígy.
A bajor gárda mellett az 1. FC Kaiserslautern (2001/02) és az FSV Mainz 05 (2010/11) mondhatja el magáról, hogy volt olyan idény, amikor hét sikerrel rajtolt. Érdekesség, hogy ezekben a szezonokban végül mindig a Borussia Dortmund lett a bajnok.

A szombati játéknapon a Szalai Ádámmal felálló Mainz megszakította az újonc Fortuna Düsseldorf veretlenségét, ugyanis egy hajrában szerzett góllal győzött.

Stieber Zoltán végig a pályán volt a Hamburg elleni összecsapáson, amelyet csapata, a Fürth hazai pályán 1-0-ra elveszített.


*Bundesliga, 7. forduló:*
*
Bayern München-1899 Hoffenheim 2-0 (1-0)*
*FC Schalke 04-VfL Wolfsburg 3-0 (1-0)*
*SC Freiburg-1. FC Nürnberg 3-0 (1-0)*
*FSV Mainz 05-Fortuna Düsseldorf 1-0 (0-0)*
*SpVgg Greuther Fürth-Hamburger SV0-1 (0-1)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
FC Augsburg-Werder Bremen 3-1 (2-1)*
*
vasárnap:*
*
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Eintracht Frankfurt 15:30 ó*
*VfB Stuttgart-Bayer Leverkusen 17:30*
*Hannover 96-Borussia Dortmund 17:30




*





*Gólszegény játéknap volt az NB I-ben*

*Csak döntetlent játszott Pakson a listavezető, kikapott az Eger, iksz Újpesten és Szombathelyen.

A listavezető csupán egy gól nélküli döntetlent tudott játszani a Paks otthonában így a győriek nem tudták zsinórban begyűjteni a nyolcadik győzelmüket. Szombathelyen sem született gól mikor is a Haladás a Kaposvárt látta vendégül hazai pályán.

Az Eger ma kapott ki először „hazai” pályán, amely együttesnek a Kecskemét volt az ellenfele. Így Horváth Ferenc második meccsét is megnyerte a KTE vezetőedzőjeként. Az Újpest saját közönsége előtt vesztett két pontot ugyanis vezetett a Pápa ellen de Maric megpattanó lövésével a vendégek a 79. percben tudtak pontot menteni.

Az OTP Bank Liga szombati eredményei:
**MVM Paks–Győri ETO **0-0**

Haladás–Kaposvári Rákóczi **0–0**

Egri FC–**Kecskemét 0–2**
(Knakal 24. –** öngól**, Burgos 46.)**

ÚJPEST FC**–LOMBARD PÁPA** 1–1**
(Kabát 22., ill. Marics 79.)**

*

*






*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*

Primera Divisón - Az Atlético Madrid hazai pályán nyert a Málaga ellen

**A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság vasárnap esti mérkőzésén az Atlético Madrid 2-1-re legyőzte a Málagát.*
*
Eredmények:*
*Primera División, 7. forduló:*
*
Atlético Madrid-Málaga 2-1 (1-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
FC Barcelona-Real Madrid 2-2 (1-1)*
*Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna 1-0 (1-0)*
*Real Mallorca-Granada1-2 (0-0)*
*Levante-Valencia 1-0 (1-0)



*



*
**
Serie A - Az Inter legyőzte a Milant
*
*Az Internazionale 1-0-ra nyert az AC Milan ellen az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 7. fordulójának vasárnap esti városi csúcsrangadóján.*
*
Serie A, 7. forduló:*
*
AC Milan-Internazionale 0-1 (0-1)*
*SSC Napoli-Udinese 2-1 (2-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
Siena-Juventus 1-2 (1-1)*
*Catania-Parma 2-0 (1-0)*
*Fiorentina-Bologna 1-0 (1-0)*
*Pescara-Lazio 0-3 (0-3)*
*Torino-Cagliari 0-1 (0-0)*
*AS Roma-Atalanta 2-0 (1-0)


*





*Bundesliga - A Stuttgart és a Hannovert is is döntetlent játszott
*
*Huszti Szabolcs csapata, a Hannover és Hajnal Tamás együttese, a Stuttgart is döntetlent játszott hazai pályán a német labdarúgó-bajnokság hetedik fordulójának vasárnapi játéknapján.*

Huszti végigjátszotta a címvédő Dortmund elleni találkozót, míg Hajnal a kispadról nézte végig, ahogy társai küzdenek a Leverkusennel.


*Eredmények:*
*Bundesliga, 7. forduló:*
*
VfB Stuttgart-Bayer Leverkusen 2-2 (1-1)*
*
Hannover 96-Borussia Dortmund 1-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
Borussia Mönchengladbach-Eintracht Frankfurt 2-0 (2-0)


*





*Premier League - Háromgólos MU-siker Newcastle-ban
*
*A Manchester United vendégként nyert három góllal az angol labdarúgó Premier League 7. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*
*
Eredmény:*
*Premier League, 7. forduló:*
*
Newcastle United-Manchester United 0-3 (0-2)*
*
korábban:*
*
Tottenham Hotspur-Aston Villa 2-0 (0-0)*
*
FC Liverpool-Stoke City 0-0*
*
Southampton-Fulham 2-2 (1-0)



*



*
**
Del Piero vesztes meccsen mutatkozott be Ausztráliában
*
*Vesztes meccsen mutatkozott be Alessandro Del Piero új csapatában, az FC Sydneyben, mely 2-0-ra kikapott az ausztrál labdarúgó-bajnokság nyitófordulójában.*

A 37 éves világbajnok és Bajnokok Ligája-győztes olasz támadó végig a pályán volt a Wellington elleni idegenbeli meccsen, melyen 2-0-ra kapott ki csapata.

*"Kikaptunk, ezért természetesen szomorú vagyok, de azt nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ez még csak az első meccsünk volt így együtt" -* mondta a szombati találkozót követően a Juventus korábbi sztárfutballistája, aki szerint legalább tíz mérkőzés kell ahhoz, hogy összeszokjon a csapat.

*Del Piero szeptemberben szerződött két évre, szezononként 2 millió dollárért a Sydney FC-hez. 

A csapattal három hete készül együtt, ám a szombati bajnoki meccs előtt nem volt lehetősége egyetlen meccset sem játszani, mivel az együttes tervezett felkészülési találkozói sorra elmaradtak.



*





*Viharos körülmények között nyert Fradi*

*Vasárnap délután a Ferencváros volt a Videoton vendége az OTP Bank Liga 10. fordulójában.
**Csütörtökön még a Sporting ellen vitézkedett (3-0) Paulo Sousa alakulata, ma pedig már egy másik zöld-fehér gárda, a Fradi látogatott a Sóstói Stadionba.*

A fővárosiak már a 6. percben előnybe kerültek, amikor Caneira fölösleges kezezése után büntetőhöz jutottak. A jogosan megítélt tizenegyest *Józsi György* értékesítette. Az első félidő túl sok izgalmat nem tartogatott, a Ferencváros masszívan védekezett, a Videoton ráadásul nem is tette nagyon próbára a “Zöld Sasok” hátsó alakzatát. Mindkét gárda alaposan felkészült a másik játékából, aminek köszönhetően a taktikai csata dominált.

Ez folytatódott fordulás után is, egészen a 69 percig. Ekkor Paraiba húzott el Klein mellett, a cseh védő megrántotta a fürge támadó mezét, akinek nem is kellett több, elesett, Iványi Zoltán pedig ismét a meszes pontra mutatott. A Videoton részéről *Nikolics* állt a labda mögé és higgadtan a jobb alsó sarokba helyezett. Ekkor varázsütésre megélénkült a meccs, elsősorban a Ferencvárosnak köszönhetően. Szinte egyből a középkezdés után *Böde Dániel* került helyzetbe, de mellé lőtt. Majd ismét a Fradi erőcsatára lendült akcióba, de Viníciusnak az utolsó pillanatban sikerült elválasztania a labdától. Harmadik kísérlete már sikerrel járt Bödének, aki 17 méterről lőtt, Hector Sánchezen megpattant a próbálkozás és Bozsovics már tehetetlen volt. Még mielőtt esélye lett volna egyenlíteni ismét a videotonnak hatalmas szélvihar kerekedett Székesfehérváron, az ítéletidő miatt irreális körülmények alakultak ki, így Iványi Zoltán az öltözőbe vezényelte a feleket 10 perccel a találkozó vége előtt.

A rövid intermezzo után visszatértek a felek a gyepre, a Ferencváros pedig támadásban maradt. Bár a Videotonnak lett volna szüksége a gólra, mégis jobbára a fehérvári kapu előtt folyt a játék, annak ellenére, hogy a szél a hazaiakat támogatta. Az eredmény a szélszünet után már nem változott, pedig Oliveira a 90. percben még elhibázott egy óriási helyzetet. A Ferencváros bravúros, de megérdemelt sikert aratott a Sóstói Stadionban, és feljött az ötödik helyre, a Videoton visszaesett a hetedik pozícióba.







*Videoton – Ferencváros **1-2* (0-1)
*G.:* Nikolics (69. – 11-esből) ill. Józsi (6. – 11-esből), Böde (77.)



*


*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*

Vb-selejtezők - Prandelli majdnem kihagyta Balotellit az olasz keretből

**Mario Balotellit majdnem kihagyta keretéből Cesare Prandelli, az olasz labdarúgó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*

*"Elismerem, nagyon mérges voltam rá, hogy akkor vállalta a szemműtétjét, amikor a nemzeti együttes első két világbajnoki selejtezőmérkőzése volt szeptemberben. Emiatt elgondolkodtam, hogy behívjam-e, de ekkor azokra a meccsekre gondoltam, amelyeken címeres mezben játszott, s ez meggyőzött" 
- mondta a szakvezető, aki a nyári Európa-bajnokságon - többek között Balotelli remeklésének köszönhetően - ezüstéremig vezette a Squadra Azzurrát.*

Az olaszok egy-egy győzelemmel és döntetlennel kezdték a selejtezősorozatot, s pénteken Örményországba látogatnak, kedden pedig Dániát fogadják Milánóban.

*Prandelli arról is beszélt, hogy bár kihagyta a keretből az Eb másik vezéregyéniségét, Antonio Cassanót, ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a játékos számára befejeződött a válogatott karrier, de most elsősorban a fiatalokat szeretné látni.


*



*
**
Megbüntették az AC Milant
*
*Az Olasz Labdarúgó Szövetség fegyelmi bizottsága hétfőn nyolcezer euróra megbüntette szurkolói miatt az AC Milant.*

A piros-feketék drukkerei vasárnap a városi rivális Internazionalétól elszenvedett 1-0-ás verséggel zárult derbin műanyagflakonokat dobáltak a pályára, valamint egy drapérián azt az Antonio Cassanót szidalmazták, aki a nyáron éppen a Milanból igazolt az Interhez.

*A találkozó kapcsán Massimo Ambrosinit, a Milan csapatkapitányát egy mérkőzésre eltiltották, mivel inzultálta a játékvezetőt.



*



*
**
A Sydney edzője támogatást kért Del Pierónak
*
*Csapattársainak sokkal jobban kell segíteniük Alessandro Del Pierót a Sydney FC labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzője szerint.*

Ian Crook hétfőn, két nappal az ausztrál bajnokság rajtján elszenvedett 2-0-ás vereség után beszélt arról, hogy az olasz sztárfutballista csak akkor lehet eredményes új klubjában, ha a társai felnőnek hozzá.

*"Minden jó játékosnak szüksége van arra, hogy megfelelő támogatást kapjon a pályán a többiektől. Ez szombaton teljesen hiányzott a játékunkból"* - mondta a szakember.

A 37 éves Del Piero a támadósorban kezdte a Wellington elleni idegenbeli meccset szombaton, ám helyi tudósítások szerint hiába mozgott sokat, szinte egyáltalán nem kapott labdát, ezért idővel rendre hátrébb húzódott, hogy játékba kerüljön.

*A Sydney FC szeptemberben szerződtette a Juventus legendás futballistáját, aki két esztendőre, évi kétmillió dollárért írt alá.




*






*

**Primera División - Mourinho: Messi és Ronaldo más bolygóról való
*
*A vasárnap esti Barcelona-Real Madrid spanyol labdarúgóbajnoki csúcsrangadón egyformán két-két gólt szerzett Lionel Messi és Cristiano Ronaldo más bolygóról való Jose Mourinho, a fővárosiak vezetőedzője szerint.*

A katalánok otthonában, a Camp Nou Stadionban 95 ezer néző előtt rendezett, 2-2-re végződött El Clásicót követően a portugál tréner elmondta: majdhogynem tilos kettejük közül bármelyiket is kiválasztani, melyikük a világ legjobbja.
Kollégája, Tito Vilanova szerint mindkét szupersztár mindent megtett azért, hogy gólt szerezzen, és csapatát győzelemre vezesse, ennek eredménye lett a döntetlen. Hozzátette: Messi még mindig fiatal, senki sem tudja, hol vannak a korlátai, milyen szintet érhet el, de látva edzésmunkáját, győzni akarását, tart attól, hogy még egy ilyen játékost nem lehet majd látni a futballpályákon.

A gólgyártást Ronaldo kezdte a 23. percben, Messi nyolc perc múlva válaszolt, majd az argentin futballzseni mesteri szabadrúgásból is betalált a 61. percben, riválisa öt perccel később aztán egyenlített.

Xavi Hernandez, a katalánok középpályása úgy vélekedett, elszalasztottak egy lehetőséget, hogy 11 pontra szakítsák le ősi riválisukat, de - tette hozzá - a Real jó erőkből áll, és remekül használta ki a hazaiak labdavesztéseit.
"Ezzel együtt az utolsó negyedóra alapján rászolgáltunk volna a győzelemre" - mondta Xavi.
A hazaiak védelme foghíjas volt, Carles Puyol könyök-, Gerard Piquet lábsérülés miatt hiányzott, ráadásul a 27. percben egy harmadik alapember, a jobbhátvéd Dani Alves is kidőlt a sorból.
A Real Madrid a meccs után jelentette be, hogy Ronaldo bal válla a második félidőben megsérült, és csak az orvosi vizsgálatok után derül ki, hogy a portugál válogatottban pénteken az oroszok, négy nappal később pedig az észak-írek elleni világbajnoki selejtezőn pályára léphet-e.

*Ez volt a 222. El Clásico, a győzelmeket tekintve 88-87-re vezet a Real, 47-szer született döntetlen.*

A döntetlennel a Barcelona nem tudott klubrekordot felállítani, ehhez megszakítás nélküli hetedik szezonbeli győzelmét is meg kellett volna szereznie az El Clásicón. 

*Ráadásul a vasárnap késő esti meccsen az Atlético Madrid nyert a Málaga ellen, így a fővárosiak pontszámban beérték a katalánokat.*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*

Nem lesz több brit olimpiai labdarúgó-válogatott

**Az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) döntése nyomán a jövőben nem indul olimpiákon, így a 2016-os riói játékokon sem brit futballválogatott.*

Alex Horne, az FA főtitkára kedden azt mondta, Anglia számára első a világbajnokság, ezen kívül pedig még az Európa-bajnokság kiemelt jelentőségű.

*"Angliát képviseljük a pályán, és büszkék vagyunk erre, miként a skótok, a walesiek és az északírek is büszkék arra, hogy saját országuk képviseletében futballozhatnak" - fogalmazott Horne. "Semmi olyat nem akarunk tenni, amivel ezt kockáztatnánk a jövőben."*

A főtitkár ugyanakkor hozzátette, annak a lehetőségét nem zárják ki, hogy az olimpiák női tornáján brit válogatott induljon.
Anglia, Észak-Írország, Skócia és Wales rendre önálló válogatottal szerepel a világ futballporondján. 

Az idei londoni ötkarikás eseményen azonban - mivel csak Brit Olimpiai Bizottság van, angol, északír, skót és walesi nincs - Nagy-Britannia közös nemzeti együttessel vett részt mind a férfi, mind a női tornán.

A britek az idei fellépést megelőzően legutóbb az 1960-as olimpián szerepeltek közös labdarúgó-válogatottal, és Londonban is csak azért indultak, mert a házigazda jogán nem kellett selejtezőket vívniuk.

A közös csapat ötletét az északírek, a skótok és a walesiek ellenzik, mert úgy érzik, hogy ez veszélyezteti az önállóságukat.





*
A brit férfi válogatott Londonban a negyeddöntőig jutott, ott azonban büntetőkkel kikapott a dél-koreai csapattól. 

A női együttes ugyancsak a legjobb nyolc között fejezte be szereplését.





*



*
**
A hercegi pár nyitotta meg az angol futball új edzőközpontját
*
*
Vilmos herceg és felesége, Katalin hercegnő nyitotta meg kedden hivatalosan az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) 100 millió fontból felépített új edzőközpontját.*

A hercegi párt David Bernstein, az FA elnöke és Roy Hodgson szövetségi kapitány kalauzolta végig a Birmingham közelében fekvő centrumon, amely a *St. George's Park* nevet kapta.

Bernstein szerint ez a nap történelmi az angol futball történetében, és a központ kitűnő képzési helyszíne lesz a játékosok és az edzők generációinak.

A szigetországi válogatottakat kiszolgáló állandó edzőbázis létesítésének ötlete húsz évvel ezelőtt vetődött fel. A St. George's 

Park a korosztályos együttesektől a felnőtt nemzeti csapatig 24 angol válogatottnak ad majd otthont a jövőben. Hodgson játékosai egyébként már hétfő óta ott készülnek a pénteki, San Marino elleni világbajnoki selejtezőre.

A *133 hektáron* elterülő központban a fedett létesítmények mellett *11 szabadtéri pálya található*. 

Előbbiek közül az egyikben például a magaslati körülményeket szimulálják, míg utóbbiak egyike a Wembley Stadion játékterének méretében készült, és még a fű is pontosan olyan, mint a híres londoni arénában.

*A centrumhoz tartozó hotelben a lakosztályok egykori angol válogatott futballisták és szövetség kapitányok neveit viselik.




*



*

**Bajnokok Ligája - Busquets kétmeccses eltiltást kapott
*
*Két Bajnokok Ligája-mérkőzésre szóló eltiltást kapott Sergio Busquets, az FC Barcelona világbajnok labdarúgója.*


A 24 éves spanyol középpályást egy hete, a portugál Benfica otthonában 2-0-ra megnyert találkozó hajrájában állították ki.

*
Az európai szövetség (UEFA) fegyelmi bizottságának keddi döntése nyomán Busquetsnek ki kell hagynia a következő két BL-meccset, amelyet a skót Celtic Glasgow-val vívnak a katalánok.




*



*
**
MLSZ - A Pécset kizárták az átigazolásból
*
*
A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség (MLSZ) fegyelmi bizottsága kedden tartozás miatt kizárta az igazolásból és átigazolásból a Pécs csapatát.*

A mlsz.hu tájékoztatása szerint a pécsiek kizárása addig tart, amíg ki nem egyenlítik az eljárásban szereplő átigazolási díjtartozásukat a Kaposvárnak. A pécsi futballklubtól származó információ szerint a nyáron szerződtetett szerb támadó, Igor Grumic átigazolása kapcsán született meg az fb döntése.

A testület Baráth Botondot, a Budapest Honvéd pénteken, a Pécs elleni bajnokin kiállított futballistáját három mérkőzésre tiltotta el. 

*A legutóbbi fordulóban szintén piros lapot kapott Petrazzi Sass Pedrót (Kaposvár) és Vadász Viktort (Diósgyőr) egyaránt egy-egy meccsre büntették.


*



*
**Vb-selejtezők - Akár 200 ezer eurós jutalmat is kaphatnak a németek*


*Ha minden világbajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésüket megnyerik, akkor fejenként 200 ezer eurós (nagyjából 56,7 millió forint) jutalmat kaphatnak a német labdarúgó-válogatott játékosai.*

A német szövetség (DFB) keddi bejelentése szerint a futballisták minden győztes találkozó után 20 ezer eurós prémiumban részesülnek, csakúgy, mint a 2010-es dél-afrikai vb selejtezői alkalmával, de csak akkor, ha a kijutnak az eseményre.

A Nationalelf 10 összecsapást játszik a C csoportban, amelyből az első helyezett jut ki egyenes ágon a 2014-es brazíliai vb-re, míg a második pótselejtezőn vívhatja ki a részvételt.






*
Joachim Löw szövetségi kapitány együttese az első két selejtezőn előbb Ausztriában nyert 2-1-re, majd hazai pályán verte 3-0-ra a Feröer-szigetek legjobbjait. *

*A német válogatott pénteken az írekkel, jövő kedden pedig a svédekkel találkozik. A C csoport tagja még Kazahsztán.*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

*

Viselkedési kódex az angol futballistáknak

**Viselkedési kódexet dolgozott ki a válogatott labdarúgóknak az angol szövetség (FA).*

*"Példaképül szolgáló játékosokról van szó, akiknek a magatartása rendkívül fontos, ezért már évekkel ezelőtt be kellett volna vezetni a szabályozást"* - jelentette ki David Bernstein, az FA elnöke.

A lépés kiváltó oka Ashley Cole közelmúltbeli botránya volt: a válogatott hátvéd *"sz..háziaknak"* nevezte az FA elöljáróit a Twitter csevegőoldalon, mivel négy bajnoki mérkőzésre eltiltották John Terryt, mert tavaly októberben rasszista kijelentést tett Anton Ferdinandra, a Queens Park Rangers játékosára. 

*Az FA emellett 220 ezer fontra (közel 79 millió forint) is megbüntette Terryt, aki az ellene zajló eljárás miatt lemondta a válogatottságot.*

*A kódexről egyelőre nem közöltek részleteket, annyi ismert, hogy megengedik a játékosoknak az internetes közösségi oldalak használatát.



*



*

**Vb-2014 - A FIFA nem akar üres székeket
*
*Nem akar üres székeket látni a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokságon a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA), ennek érdekében pedig a szervezet korlátozni fogja a tiszteletjegyek kiadását.*

A 2010-es dél-afrikai vb-n, illetve idén nyáron a lengyel-ukrán közös rendezésű Európa-bajnokságon is számos üres hely maradt a stadionokban, ami főként azzal magyarázható, hogy a szponzorok részére fenntartott belépők közül többet nem használtak ki.

_*A FIFA azt tervezi, hogy a támogatóknak két-három nappal az adott mérkőzés előtt le kell adniuk, hogy kik fogják igénybe venni a jegyeket, és amennyiben maradnak belépők, akkor azokat értékesítik.




*_



_*
*_*
Bajnokok Ligája - Egymeccses eltiltás a "bemutató" francia edzőnek
*
*Egy mérkőzésre szóló eltiltással sújtotta az európai szövetség (UEFA) a Montpellier labdarúgócsapatának vezetőedzőjét, aki a Schalke 04 elleni Bajnokok Ligája-találkozó után mutogatott a rivális kispadja felé.*

René Girard a múlt szerdai, 2-2-re végződött gelsenkircheni meccs alatt szinte végig reklamált, s a televíziós felvételek tanúsága szerint nem csupán félreérthetetlenül "beintett" a német kispadnak, hanem össze is szólalkozott Huub Stevensszel, a Schalke trénerével. Stevens a találkozó után arra is panaszkodott, hogy Girard minden német szabálytalanság után sárga lapot követelt.

*Az UEFA mellékbüntetésként ötezer eurós pénzbírságot is kiszabott a Montpellier-edzőre, aki október 22-én a görög Olimpiakosz elleni BL-meccsen nem ülhet le a kispadra.*

_*A francia csapatnak emellett 17 ezer eurót kell fizetnie, mert játékosai hat (öt sárga és egy piros) lapot gyűjtöttek szerdán, ráadásul a vendégszurkolók görögtüzeket gyújtottak a lelátón.




*_



_*

*_*Újra edzésbe állt a májátültetésen átesett Abidal
*
*Újra edzésbe állt az áprilisban májátültetésen átesett Eric Abidal, az FC Barcelona francia labdarúgója.*

"Fáradt vagyok, de boldog" - nyilatkozta a 33 éves válogatott játékos a Pireneusokban található Valle de Aránban, ahol az első labdás gyakorlatokat végzi.
"Régóta remélem, hogy visszatérhetek a profi futballba, és ma van ennek az első napja."

*A világbajnoki ezüstérmes Abidalnak tavaly tumort távolítottak el a májából, majd néhány hónappal később már pályára lépett a Manchester United ellen megnyert Bajnokok Ligája-döntőben.

Később kiderült, transzplantációra van szüksége, a donor a játékos unokatestvére, Gerard volt.*








*Az MLSZ büntet, a PMFC kontrázik*

<right>
</right>
*A Magyar Labdarúgó Szövetség Fegyelmi Bizottsága keddi ülésén eltiltotta az átigazolásoktól a PMFC-Matias csapatát, mivel a baranyaiak nem fizették még ki a Kaposvárnak Igor Grumics teljes vételárát.
*
A FEB tegnap délután hozta meg döntését, melyre a Pécs egy közleményben már válaszolt is. A klub hivatalos oldalán olvasható írásból kiderül, hogy a PMFC és a Kaposvár között, Grumics átigazolásáról szóló szerződésben csak a vételár felét kell készpénzben kifizetnie a pécsieknek, a másik felét játékosok formájában is törleszthetik. Erre a PMFC, a közlemény szerint több javaslatot is tett a Rákóczinak, azonban ezekre nem jött válasz.

A Baranya megyei egyesület álláspontja szerint a Kaposvári Rákóczi nem teljesítette a szerződésben foglaltakat, és az MLSZ határozatának készhez vételét követően megvizsgálják, hogy a polgári bíróság útján miként tudják bizonyítani igazukat.

A PMFC-Matias honlapján azt is közzé tette, hogy igyekeznek a problémát megoldani december 31-ig, hogy a téli átigazolási időszakban semmilyen hátrány ne érje a klubot, és megfelelően folytathassák a keret megerősítését.
*
Kíváncsian várjuk, hogy mi lesz az ügy következő fejleménye, és hogy mit lép a Kaposvár.




*



*

**Ligakupa: Az összes szerdai eredmény*


*HALADÁS–BP. HONVÉD 3–3 (3–1) 

Gólszerző: Andorka (1–0) a 2., Andorka (11-esből, 2–0) a 6., Radó (3–0) a 19., Faggyas (3–1) a 31., Hidi (3–2) a 76., Abass (3–3) a 84. percben 

VASAS–PÉCSI MFC 1–1 (0–0) 

Gólszerző: Mundi (1–0) a 61., Ceolin (1–1) a 88. percben 

SIÓFOK–MVM PAKS 0–0 

LOMBARD PÁPA–KAPOSVÁRI RÁKÓCZI 2–1 (0–0) 

Gólszerző: Seye (1–0) az 59., Seye (2–0) a 68., Katona Gy. (11-esből, 2–1) a 80. percben 

ZALAEGERSZEGI TE–VIDEOTON 0–2 (0–1) 

Gólszerző: Tar (0–1) a 32., Vachtler (0–2) a 80. percben 

MTK–KECSKEMÉTI TE 0–1 (0–0) 

Gólszerző: Salami (0–1) a 65. percben 

FERENCVÁROS–SZOLNOKI MÁV 2–1 (1–1) 

Gólszerző: Szepessy R. (0–1) a 2., Perics (1–1) a 20., Máté J. (2–1, 11-esből) a 89. percben 

ÚJPEST FC–DVSC-TEVA 2–1 (1–0) 

Gólszerző: Toricska (1–0) a 41., Kulcsár T. (11-esből 1–1) a 48., Toricska (2–1) a 62. percben 

DIÓSGYŐRI VTK–EGRI FC 3–0 (0–0) 

Gólszerző: Gohér (1–0) a 47., Tisza (11-esből, 2–0) a 62., Tisza (3–0) a 82. percben



*



*
**
A Videoton nem engedi játékosait a válogatottba*

<right>*A fehérvári klub **Szolnoki Rolandot** és **Kovács Istvánt **sem bocsájtotta az utánpótlás válogatott rendelkezésére.

*A Videoton a klub hivatalos honlapján tette közzé, hogy nem engedélyezi Kovács István valamint Szolnoki Roland szerepeltetését a következő két magyar utánpótlás-válogatott mérkőzésen.
*
A közleményben indokként szerepel, hogy már sérült meg játékosuk korábban a válogatottnál és mivel a Vidire mind idehaza, mind pedig a nemzetközi kupában fontos mérkőzések várnak, valamint emiatt ők játsszák a legtöbb találkozót a magyar csapatok közül, ezért a nagy terhelés miatt nagy sérülés veszélye is.*

</right>*<right>Mint ismert a Videoton az Európa Liga csoportkörében is szerepel ráadásul nem is akárhogy, hiszen legutóbb szó szerint lefocizták a portugál Sporting Lisszabont.</right>*<right></right><right></right><right>
</right>



*

*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 12)

*

Del Piero a Heysel-tragédia miatt nem igazolt Liverpoolba

**Ugyan hívta a Liverpool, Alessandro del Piero, a Juventus korábbi kiválósága a két csapat múltja miatt döntött úgy, hogy inkább az ausztrál Sydney FC-ben folytatja pályafutását.*

*"A tárgyalások során ekkor már amúgy is a Sydney volt előnyben, ráadásul eszembe jutott mi történt a Heysel Stadionban" -* idézte a Gazzetta dello Sport a 37 éves támadót. 

*"A Juventus és a Liverpool közötti kapcsolatot helyre kell hozni, de sok ember számára felejthetetlen a tragédia."*

*A két klub viszonya az 1985-ös BEK-döntőn "romlott meg", ugyanis rendbontás miatt összedőlt az a kerítés, amely a Liverpool és a Juventus szurkolóit választotta el. 

39-en vesztették életüket, 500-an megsebesültek.



*



*
**
Vb-selejtezők - Rooney lesz az angolok csapatkapitánya
*
*Először viseli majd tétmérkőzésen Wayne Rooney a csapatkapitányi karszalagot az angol labdarúgó-válogatottban pénteken, amikor San Marino lesz az ellenfél világbajnoki selejtezőn.*

A Manchester United gólvágója azt mondta, nagy megtiszteltetés ez számára, és nagyon büszke a "kinevezésre".

Eredetileg Frank Lampard viselte volna a karszalagot, de ő sérülés miatt lemondta a szereplést, míg az állandó csapatkapitány, Steven Gerrard eltiltás miatt nem lehet ott a Wembley Stadionban.

*Rooney egyszer már volt csapatkapitánya az angol válogatottnak: 2009-ben, Dohában, a brazilok elleni barátságos mérkőzésen.



*



*

**Bécsi focimérkőzés a vallásközi párbeszéd elősegítésére
*
*A vallások közötti párbeszédet játékos formában kívánta elősegíteni, hogy az FK Austria Wien labdarúgó csapat szerda este - immár ötödik alkalommal - olyan csapat ellen játszott, amelyet zsidó, muzulmán és keresztény fiatalok alkottak.*

*A bécsi Generali Arenában a "Trialog-Champions Cup" (Trialog Bajnoki Kupa) elnevezésű, "vallásközi labdarúgó mérkőzéssel"* *a szervezők a vallások közötti nagyobb tiszteletet és toleranciát kívánták hirdetni. Az FK Austria Wien ellenfele a "Trialog-All-Stars" nevet viselő, három vallási közösséget képviselő csapat volt, melyet néhány osztrák "öregfiú" is erősített.*

*Az Osztrák Katolikus Ifjúság (KJÖ), a Zsidó Közösség Ifjúsági Bizottsága (JUKO) és az Ausztriai Iszlám Hitközség Ifjúsági Tanácsa (JIGGÖ) is együttműködő partnerként támogatta a vallások közötti párbeszédnek ezt a játékos formáját.*

*A meccset ingyenesen lehetett megtekinteni, de a helyszínen adománygyűjtő dobozokat helyeztek el, amelyek bevételét egyenlően osztják szét a zsidó, a keresztény és a muzulmán ifjúsági szervezetek között. A pénzt a közösségek saját oktatási és egyéb projektjeik finanszírozására fordítják.*

*"Az cél, hogy a különböző kultúrák és vallások fiataljai a csapatban és a játékban együtt vegyenek részt. Így megtapasztalhatják, hogy a származásból és az őket ért hatásokból eredő különbségek ellenére sok a közös bennük" *- *mondta a találkozó előtt Michael Galibov, a meccset szervező "Trialog Institut" igazgatója.*

_*Stephan Turnovszky ifjúságért felelős ausztriai püspök nyilatkozatában örömét fejezte ki a kezdeményezéssel kapcsolatban, amely szerinte hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy a játékosok egy egész labdarúgó stadion nyilvánossága előtt megvallhassák hitüket, és átérezzék a vallásokon átívelő, embereket összekötő erőt.




*__*

*_



*


Vb-selejtezők - Pénteken 24 mérkőzést rendeznek Európában*

*Az észt-magyar összecsapáson kívül további 23 találkozót rendeznek a 2014-es brazíliai labdarúgó-világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatában.*


A meccsdömpingből két olyan találkozó emelkedik ki, amelynek résztvevői szerepeltek a nyári Európa-bajnokságon. A pár hónapja Eb-elődöntős portugálok a két meccs után hozzájuk hasonlóan százszázalékos oroszokhoz látogatnak, míg a szintén Eb-elődöntős németek Írországban lépnek pályára. Ez utóbbi meccs kapcsán is elmondható a felekről, hogy hibátlan mérleggel rendelkeznek, igaz, a németek két, az írek egy találkozón vannak túl.

*A világ- és Európa-bajnok spanyolok ezúttal Fehéroroszországban vendégeskednek.*









*

Az európai vb-selejtezők pénteki programja:*
*
A csoport:*
*Macedónia-Horvátország, Szkopje 20:30 ó*
*Szerbia-Belgium, Belgrád 20:30 ó*
*Wales-Skócia, Cardiff 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Szerbia 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (6-1), 
2. Belgium 4/2 (3-1), 
3. Horvátország 4/2 (2-1), 
4. Skócia 2/2, 
5. Macedónia 1/2,
6. Wales 0/2*
*
B csoport:*
*Csehország-Málta, Plzen 18 ó*
*Örményország-Olaszország, Jereván 18 ó*
*Bulgária-Dánia, Szófia 20 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Olaszország 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (4-2), 
2. Bulgária 4/2 (3-2), 
3. Örményország 3/2, 
4. Dánia és Csehország 1/1 (0-0), 
6. Málta 0/2*
*
C csoport:*
*Feröer-szigetek - Svédország, Torshavn 18 ó*
*Kazahsztán-Ausztria, Asztana 18 ó*
*Írország-Németország, Dublin 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Németország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés, 
2. Svédország 3/1 (2-0), 
3. Írország 3/1 (2-1), 
4. Ausztria 0/1 (1-2), 
5. Kazahsztán 0/2 (1-4), 
6. Feröer-szigetek 0/1 (0-3)*
*
D csoport:*
*Törökország-Románia, Isztambul 19:30 ó*
*Hollandia-Andorra, Rotterdam 20:30 ó*
*Észtország-Magyarország, Tallinn 20:30 ó*
*
Az állás:*
*
1. Románia 2 2 - - 6-0 6 pont*
*2. Hollandia 2 2 - - 6-1 6*
_*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 2 1 - 1 6-4 3*_
*4. Törökország 2 1 - 1 3-2 3*
*5. Észtország 2 - - 2 0-5 0*
*6. Andorra 2 - - 2 0-9 0*
*
E csoport:*
*Albánia-Izland, Tirana 19 ó*
*Svájc-Norvégia, Bern 20:30 ó*
*Szlovénia-Ciprus, Maribor 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Svájc 6 pont/2 mérkőzés, 
2. Izland 3/2 (2-1), 
3. Albánia 3/2 (3-3), 
4. Norvégia és Ciprus 3/2 (2-3), 
6. Szlovénia 0/2*
*

F csoport:*
*Oroszország-Portugália, Moszkva 17 ó*
*Luxemburg-Izrael, Luxembourg 21 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Oroszország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (6-0), 
2. Portugália 6/2 (5-1), 
3. Luxemburg 1/2 (2-3), 
4. Észak-Írország 1/2 (1-3), 
5. Azerbajdzsán 1/2 (1-4), 
6. Izrael 1/2 (1-5)*
*
G csoport:*
*Liechtenstein-Litvánia, Vaduz 19:30 ó*
*Szlovákia-Lettország, Pozsony 20:15 ó*
*Görögország - Bosznia-Hercegovina, Pireusz 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Bosznia-Hercegovina 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (12-2), 
2. Görögország 6/2 (4-1), 
3. Szlovákia 4/2, 
4. Litvánia 1/2, 
5. Lettország 0/2 (2-6), 
6. Liechtenstein 0/2 (1-10)*
*
H csoport:*
*Moldova-Ukrajna, Chisinau 20 ó*
*Anglia-San Marino, London 21 ó


*
*Az állás: 

1. Montenegró 4 pont/2 mérkőzés (8-2), 
2. Anglia 4/2 (6-1), 
3. Lengyelország 4/2 (4-2), 
4. Ukrajna 1/1, 
5. San Marino 0/1 (0-6), 
6. Moldova 0/2 (0-7)*
*
I csoport:*
*
Finnország-Grúzia, Helsinki 17:30 ó*
*Fehéroroszország-Spanyolország, Minszk 20 ó*
*

Az állás: 

1. Franciaország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés,
2. Spanyolország 3/1 (1-0), 
3. Grúzia 3/2 (1-1), 
4. Finnország 0/1 (0-1), 
5. Fehéroroszország 0/2 (1-4)
*





*

A dél-amerikai vb-selejtezők pénteki programja:*
*
Bolívia-Peru, La Paz 21 ó*
*Argentína-Uruguay, Mendoza 21 ó*
*Kolumbia-Paraguay, Barranquilla 22:30 ó*
*Ecuador-Chile, Quito 23 ó*
*
Az állás: 

1. Argentína 14 pont/7 mérkőzés, 
2. Kolumbia 13/7 (12-6), 
3. Ecuador 13/7 (8-7), 
4. Uruguay 12/7 (15-11), 
5. Chile 12/7 (12-13),
6. Venezuela 11/8, 
7. Peru 7/7, 
8. Bolívia 4/7 (7-12), 
9. Paraguay 4/7 (5-14)*
*

Az első négy helyezett jut ki a 2014-es brazíliai vb-re, az ötödik helyezett pedig pótselejtezőt vív az ázsiai zónából érkező ellenféllel.*
*





*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*

Vb-selejtezők - Fölényes német és angol siker

**Az angol és a német válogatott is biztosan győzött a 2014-es brazíliai labdarúgó-világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatának pénteki játéknapján.*

A nyáron Eb-elődöntős németek a kontinensviadalon szintén szereplő írek vendégeként nyertek 6-1-re, míg az angolok hazai pályán San Marinót verték 5-0-ra.

A forduló talán legváratlanabb eredménye, hogy a belgák háromgólos győzelmet arattak Szerbiában.

*Az európai vb-selejtezők pénteki eredményei:*
*
A csoport:*
*Macedónia-Horvátország 1-2 (1-1)*
*Szerbia-Belgium 0-3 (0-1)*
*Wales-Skócia 2-1 (0-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Belgium 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (6-1), 
2. Horvátország 7/3 (4-2), 
3. Szerbia 4/3, 
4. Wales 3/3, 
5. Skócia 2/3,
6. Macedónia 1/3*
*
C csoport:*
*Írország-Németország 1-6 (0-2)*
*
korábban:*
*Feröer-szigetek - Svédország 1-2 (0-0)*
*Kazahsztán-Ausztria 0-0*
*
Az állás: 
1. Németország 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Svédország 6/2, 
3. Írország 3/2, 
4. Ausztria 1/2 (1-2), 
5. Kazahsztán 1/3 (1-4),
6. Feröer-szigetek 0/2*
*

E csoport:*
*Svájc-Norvégia 1-1 (0-0)*
*Szlovénia-Ciprus 2-1 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Albánia-Izland 1-2 (1-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Svájc 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Izland 6/3,
3. Norvégia 4/3, 
4. Albánia 3/3 (4-5), 
5. Szlovénia és Ciprus 3/3 (3-5)*
*

F csoport:*
*Luxemburg-Izrael 0-6 (0-3)*
*
korábban:*
*Oroszország-Portugália 1-0 (1-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Oroszország 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Portugália 6/3, 
3. Izrael 4/3,
4. Észak-Írország 1/2 (1-3), 
5. Azerbajdzsán 1/2 (1-4), 
6. Luxemburg 1/3 (2-9)*
*
G csoport:*
*Szlovákia-Lettország 2-1 (2-0)*
*Görögország - Bosznia-Hercegovina 0-0*
*
korábban:*
*Liechtenstein-Litvánia 0-2 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Bosznia-Hercegovina 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (12-2), 
2. Szlovákia 7/3 (5-2), 
3. Görögország 7/3 (4-1), 
4. Litvánia 4/3, 
5. Lettország 0/3 (3-8), 
6. Liechtenstein 0/3 (1-12)*
*
H csoport:*
*Anglia-San Marino 5-0 (2-0)*
*
korábban:*
*Moldova-Ukrajna 0-0*
*
Az állás: 
1. Anglia 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Montenegró 4/2 (8-2), 
3. Lengyelország 4/2 (4-2),
4. Ukrajna 2/2, 
5. Moldova 1/3,
6. San Marino 0/2*
*

Korábban:*
*B csoport:*
*Örményország-Olaszország 1-3 (1-1)*
*Bulgária-Dánia 1-1 (1-1)*
*Csehország-Málta 3-1 (1-1)*
*

Az állás: 
1. Olaszország 7 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Bulgária 5/3, 
3. Csehország 4/2, 
4. Örményország 3/3, 
5. Dánia 2/2, 
6. Málta 0/3*
*
D csoport:*
*
Hollandia-Andorra 3-0 (2-0)*
*---------------------------*
*gól: Van der Vaart (7.), Huntelaar (15.), Schaken (50.)*
*
Észtország-Magyarország 0-1 (0-0)*
*---------------------------------*
*gól: Hajnal (47.)*
*
Törökország-Románia 0-1 (0-1)*
*-----------------------------*
*gól: Grozav (45.)*
*
Az állás:*
*1. Hollandia 3 3 - - 9- 1 9 pont*
*2. Románia 3 3 - - 7- 0 9*
_*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 3 2 - 1 7- 4 6*_
*4. Törökország 3 1 - 2 3- 3 3*
*5. Észtország 3 - - 3 0- 6 0*
*6. Andorra 3 - - 3 0-12 0*
*
I csoport:*
*
Fehéroroszország-Spanyolország 0-4 (0-2)*
*Finnország-Grúzia 1-1 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
**1. Spanyolország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (5-0), **
2. Franciaország 6/2 (4-1), 
3. Grúzia 4/3, 
4. Finnország 1/2, 
5. Fehéroroszország 0/3*








*
Mourinho: bűn, ha nem Cristiano Ronaldóé lesz az Aranylabda
*
*Leginkább Cristiano Ronaldo érdemelné meg az Aranylabdát José Mourinho, a Real Madrid labdarúgócsapatának portugál vezetőedzője szerint.*

*"Bűn lenne, ha nem Cristiano Ronaldo nyerné el az Aranylabdát" - fogalmazott játékosát méltatva az A Bola című portugál sportnapilapban a tréner azzal indokolva határozott álláspontját, hogy Messivel ellentétben Ronaldo nyert egy komoly címet, ugyanis együttesével az élen végzett a spanyol bajnokságban.*
*Mourinho úgy véli, "nehezebb Cristianónak lenni, mint Messinek".*





_*
"Messi abban a csapatban nőtt fel, amelyikben játszik, azokkal a játékosokkal akikkel futballozik. Cristiano nem. Ő Angliában szerepelt, onnan került egy vesztes csapatba" -*_ *fogalmazott Mourinho, aki szerint sztárjátékosa "olyan szélső, aki annyi gólt lő, mint egy 9-es", azaz egy középcsatár, "olyan játékos, akit semmi és senki nem véd" a pályán.

*






*Lionel Messi, a Barcelona argentin támadója sorozatban háromszor (2009, 2010, 2011) érdemelte ki az Aranylabdát, Cristiano Ronaldo egyszer (2008).





*



*
**
Kevés a futballbíró Oroszországban az olasz főnök szerint
*
*Kevesli a futballbírókat Oroszországban Roberto Rosetti, a helyi játékvezetői testület olasz vezetője.*

*"Csak háromezer professzionális bíró van egy olyan hatalmas országban, mint Oroszország, ez kevés" *- *szögezte le a 2008-as Európa-bajnokság döntőjének játékvezetője, aki 2011-ben került jelenlegi pozíciójába.
* 
*"Oroszországnak több bíróra van szüksége, sokkal többre ahhoz, hogy nagyobb választék legyen valamennyi osztályban"* - tette hozzá, megemlítve azt is, hogy Olaszországban több mint 32 ezer, Angliában pedig 38 ezer játékvezető tevékenykedik.

*Rosetti szerint a helyzet javulásához az is kell, hogy az oroszok - akik 2018-ban a világbajnokság házigazdái lesznek - hozzáállása változzon.*

*"Itt a legkisebb hibáért megalázzák a hivatalos közreműködőket. Abszolút elképzelhetetlen, hogy egy gyerek Oroszországban arról álmodjon, egyszer játékvezető lesz" *- indokolta véleményét az olasz szakember.

Rosetti egy éve és négy hónapja végzi jelenlegi feladatát, s bár korábban úgy vélte, három év alatt elérheti céljait, az időközben megszerzett tapasztalatok alapján úgy gondolja, ennyi idő kevés lesz. 

*Ezzel együtt optimista, a problémák széles spektruma nem ijeszti el, mert mint mondta: a játékvezetés számára nem egy foglalkozás, ez az élete.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

*

Vb-selejtezők - Kubai "hiány" Kanadában

**Három játékos otthagyta a kubai labdarúgó-válogatottat a hazai győzelemmel zárult torontói világbajnoki selejtező előtt.*

A karibi ország csapata 15 futballistával utazott a kanadai mérkőzésre, de a szövetségi kapitány, Alexander Gonzalez szűkszavú beszámolója szerint a stadionba már csak tizenegyen érkeztek meg. A plusz egy hiányzó állítólag betegség miatt nem tartott a többiekkel.








A selejtezőn így a kubai kispadon csak a szakvezető és technikai csapata ült.

A tréner utóbb arról beszélt, hogy gyakoriak az ehhez hasonló szökések a külföldre utazó kubai csapatok esetében, mert "egyesek az amerikai álmot hajszolják".

*"Nehéz helyzetbe került a válogatott, s nehéz nekem ezt kommentálnom"* - *nyilatkozott Gonzalez.*





*
**A mérkőzést a **kanadaiak nyerték 3-0-ra.



*



*
**
Vb-selejtezők - Hitzfeld mutogatása a fegyelmi bizottság elé kerülhet
*
*A Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) arra kérte fegyelmi bizottságát, hogy vizsgálja ki a pénteken, világbajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésen a játékvezető felé sértő mozdulatot tevő Ottmar Hitzfeld ügyét.*

A svájciak német szövetségi kapitányáról a helyi média közölt olyan képeket, amelyeken az látszik, hogy sportpályára nem illő kézmozdulatot tesz a spanyol David Fernandez Borbalan felé.

A FIFA azt közölte, hogy a fegyelmi testület megvizsgálja az esetet, majd ennek eredményeként határoz a szükséges lépésekről.

*A svájciak hazai pályán csak döntetlent (1-1) értek el a norvégokkal szemben, de három meccsen szerzett hét pontjukkal így is az élen állnak csoportjukban.*








*
Vb-selejtezők - Van Gaal két új embert is behívott a holland keretbe
*
*Jordy Clasie-t és Eljero Eliát is behívta a keddi, romániai világbajnoki selejtezőre készülő holland labdarúgó-válogatott keretébe Louis van Gaal szövetségi kapitány.*










A vb-ezüstérmes gárda szakvezetője azzal indokolta döntését, hogy Arjen Robben, a Bayern München szélsője nem épült fel sérüléséből, így ő nem lesz bevethető Bukarestben.

Elia tagja volt a 2010-es vb-n szerepelt együttesnek, míg Clasie eddig kétszer lépett pályára a nemzeti együttesben, legutóbb szeptemberben, éppen a magyarok ellen 4-1-re megnyert vb-selejtezőn.

A hollandok három mérkőzést követően jobb gólkülönbségüknek köszönhetően az élen állnak a magyar érdekeltségű csoportban a szintén hibátlan mérleggel rendelkező románokat megelőzve, azaz a két csapat keddi, egymás elleni találkozója arról dönt, hogy melyik együttes várhatja lépéselőnyből a jövő évi folytatást riválisaival szemben.

_*A magyarok három meccsen szerzett hat ponttal a harmadik helyen állnak, s kedden Törökországot fogadják.



*_



_*

*_*Vb-selejtezők - Nem közvetítették a spanyolok meccsét
*
*A címvédő spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott pénteken könnyedén, 4-0-ra diadalmaskodott a fehérorosz csapat vendégeként világbajnoki selejtezőn, ugyanakkor Spanyolországban egyetlen televízió sem közvetítette a mérkőzést.*

*Spanyolországban erre 29 éve nem volt példa.*

*A legutóbbi két Európa-bajnokságon is diadalmaskodó spanyolok Pedro Rodriguez mesterhármasával és Jordi Alba góljával győztek Minszkben, ezzel sorozatban 24.(!) vb- vagy Eb-selejtezőjüket nyerték meg. *

_*Spanyolország legutóbb a 2008-as Európa-bajnokság selejtezősorozatában, 2007. szeptember 8-án, Izland otthonában veszített pontot (1-1).*_



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*

Zidane edzői diplomára készül

**Megszerzi az edzői diplomát Zinedine Zidane korábbi futballsztár, és azt reméli, hogy egy nap akár francia szövetségi kapitány is lehet belőle, mert "a csapat nagyon sokat számított" az életében.*

A válogatott egykori csapatkapitánya erről a L,Équipe című francia sportlapban vasárnap megjelent interjúban beszélt.

*"Megcsináltam a sportmenedzseri képzést, ami több okból sokat segít, mint ahogy az is, amelyet most fogok elkezdeni: megszerzem az edzői diplomát" - mondta Zidane.*

*"Először megcsinálom az alapfokot, aztán a következő szintet, és utána meglátjuk, hogy mi legyen a profi edzői diplomával. Valamivel el kell kezdeni, és én az idén elkezdem."*

A lap kérdésére Zidane elárulta, hogy "már egy kicsit a jövőt is tervezi", miután azt reméli, hogy egy nap akár a válogatott szakvezetője is lehet.

*"Végül is az már biztos, hogy edző leszek. És miért is ne a válogatotté?" - hangsúlyozta az egykori labdarúgó, hozzátéve:** soha nem alkalmas erről beszélni, mert a válogatottnak mindig van éppen edzője.
**



*



*
**
Afrika Kupa - Rendbontás Dakarban
*
*Rendbontás miatt félbeszakadt a szombati Szenegál-Elefántcsontpart mérkőzés a labdarúgó Afrika Kupa selejtezőjében.*

Az indulatok röviddel a dakari meccs vége előtt, 0-2-es állásnál szabadultak el: _*a hazai szurkolók előbb a lelátón kezdtek randalírozni, majd ellepték a játékteret, ahol különböző tárgyakat dobáltak és kisebb tüzeket gyújtottak.
*_
_*A játékosokat - köztük a gólokat szerző Didier Drogbát *_- *a rendőrök menekítették az öltözőbe.*

*A játékvezető félbeszakította a találkozót. *

A helyi tv később arról tudósított, hogy a vendégek játékosai és a kísérő stáb tagjai továbbra is rendőri védelem alatt állnak.



*Komoly hiányzók Törökország ellen*

<right> 



</right>
*

Dzsudzsák Balász és Juhász Roland is eltiltás miatt lesz kénytelen lesz kihagyni a találkozót.

*Hajnal Tamás okos góljával a magyar válogatott elhozta a három pontot Észtországból így egy keddi törökök elleni esetleges győzelem életben tartaná azon reményeket, hogy ott legyenek a mieink a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokságon.
A mérkőzést követően a szövetségi kapitány az m1-nek azt nyilatkozta, hogy *sikerült érvényesíteni az akaratukat és ezzel a győzelemmel továbbra is versenyben vannak a továbbjutásért, valamint hogy ebből a meccsből lehet meríteni a törökök elleni találkozóra.*
*
Kedden egy nagyon nehéz mérkőzés vár a nemzeti csapatunkra, amely sordöntő is lehet, és a helyzetet súlyosbítja, hogy két kulcsjátékos Dzsudzsák Balázs valamint Juhász Roland is sárga lapot kapott az észtek ellen mely a selejtezők során már második figyelmeztetésük volt, így egy meccses eltiltásban részesülnek.



*



*

**Vidics sohasem lesz a Juventusé*


 <right>*Bár jelenleg kisebb gondja is nagyobb annál, hogy egy esetleges klubcserén merengjen, de szinte biztos is, hogy Nemanja Vidics nem hagyja el a Manchester Unitedet.

*A derék szerb védőjátékos jelenleg még lábadozik, ugyanis a térdműtétjét követően legfeljebb csak november végén léphet ismét gyepre jelenlegi angol együttesében, de erősen tartja magát az a híresztelés, hogy januárban a Juventus megpróbálja megvásárolni őt.

*Angliában és Olaszországban olyannyira terjed ez a pletyka, hogy végül Vidics menedzsere is megszólalt.*
 
_*- Az kétségkívül tény, hogy az olasz sajtó rendszeresen ír egy ilyen esetleges cseréről, de Nemanját most inkább az a gondolat köti le, hogy minél előbb és minél tökéletesebben rendbe jöjjön *_*– magyarázta Silvana Martina.*

_*– Azt sem tudom, egyáltalán honnan, milyen forrásból származhat egy efféle híresztelés, hiszen Sir Alex Ferguson, a Manchester United edzője egyáltalán nem beszélt olyasmiről, hogy Vidics helyére más labdarúgót szemelne ki. 
*_
*Másrészt a Juventus olasz bajnoki címvédő, remek játékoserőkkel bír, de mivel tudomásom szerint az Európai Unón kívüli játékos-kontingense betelt, és már csak azért sem ajánlhatna szerződést Vidicsnek. 
*
*Ezért nem tévedek nagyot, ha azt állítom, hogy Vidics sohasem lesz a Juventusé.*</right>





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

*
*



*

Blatter: félelmetes Messi és Cristiano Ronaldo vetélkedése*


*Félelmetesnek nevezte az argentin Lionel Messi és a portugál Cristiano Ronaldo vetélkedését Joseph Blatter, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) elnöke.*

*"Két remek játékos, két különböző személyiség félelmetes párharca ez" *- mondta a FIFA 76 esztendős svájci vezetője. 

*"Nagyszerű dolog a labdarúgásnak az ő összecsapásuk. Nagyon különböző játékosok, és az emberek mégis szeretik mindkettejüket. Ez a futball szépsége" -* tette hozzá.

A 2008-as aranylabdás portugált és az elmúlt három év legjobbjának választott argentint az idei Aranylabda-szavazás legnagyobb esélyesei között tartják számon a spanyol válogatottal Európa-bajnokságot nyert Xavi, Andrés Iniesta és Iker Casillas mellett.

*A FIFA a jelöltek hivatalos névsorát november 30-án hozza nyilvánosságra, a díjat januárban adják át.



*



*
**
Néha gyerekesnek tartja Diego Maradonát a lánya
*
*Bár hazájában elismert színésznő, úgy érzi, nem tud kilépni édesapja, Diego árnyékából Dalma Maradona, az argentinok legendás futballistájának lánya.*

_*"Sokan mondják, amikor elbúcsúzunk, hogy üdvözlöm az istent! Én pedig mindig visszakérdezek: kicsodát? Számomra ő apa, bár elismerem, hogy amit a futballpályán művelt, egy kissé természetfeletti volt."*_ - mondta a Neon című magazinnak a 25 éves Dalma Maradona, aki elárulta, hogy egyszer a diszkóban odament hozzá egy férfi, és azt kérdezte:
_*
"Megérinthetlek? Az isten egyik spermája vagy."*_

*Dalma Maradona néha kicsit idétlennek és gyerekesnek tartja az édesapját.*

_*"Amikor például a hároméves unokájával focizik, minden labdáért harcol. Egyszerűen nem érti meg, hogy a kicsiket hagyni kell néha nyerni."




*_



_*
*_*
Afrika Kupa - Kamerun megint lemaradt
*
*A négyszeres győztes Kamerun labdarúgó-válogatottja vasárnap nem tudta kiharcolni a részvételt a jövő évi Afrika Kupára, így több mint 30 év után először fordul elő a nemzeti csapattal, hogy sorozatban két kontinenstornáról lemarad.*

Az Afrika Kupa selejtezősorozatának utolsó fázisát jelentő rájátszásban Kamerun a Zöld-foki Köztársaság csapatával került szembe, s az idegenben elszenvedett 2-0-s vereség után vasárnap annak ellenére is csak 2-1-re tudott nyerni, hogy visszatért a válogatotthoz Samuel Eto'o.

*A mindössze 516 ezer lakosú Zöld-foki Köztársaság története során először jutott ki a kontinenstornára.*

Kisebb meglepetést jelent Etiópia sikere is. Az elsősorban hosszútávfutóiról ismert ország csapata az első meccsen 5-3-ra kikapott Szudántól, a visszavágón azonban 2-0-ra nyerni tudott, így idegenben lőtt góljainak köszönhetően biztosította helyét a tornán. Etiópia 30 év után jutott el ismét Afrika Kupára.

A rájátszás "slágerpárosítása", az Elefántcsontpart-Szenegál párharc botrányosan zárult le még szombaton: a hazai első meccset 4-2-re megnyerő elefántcsontpartiak a visszavágón Didier Drogba duplájával már 2-0-ra vezettek a második félidő hajrájára fordulva, amikor a hazai drukkerek minden kezük ügyébe eső tárgyat elkezdtek a pályára dobálni, majd áttörték a kerítéseket. A meccsnek a játékvezető véget vetett, a rendőrök pedig többek között könnygáz bevetésével tettek nagy nehezen rendet.

*A vasárnap véget ért selejtezőből a Zöld-foki Köztársaság, Etiópia és Elefántcsontpart mellett Algéria, Angola, Burkina Faso, Elefántcsontpart, Ghána, Kongó, Mali, Marokkó, Niger, Nigéria, Togó, Tunézia és a címvédő Zambia biztosította helyét a Dél-afrikai Köztársaságban sorra kerülő tornán, amely január 19. és február 10. között tart majd.



*



*
**
Vb-selejtezők - Ronaldo 27 évesen "százados" lehet
*
*Mindössze 27 évesen százszoros válogatott lehet kedden Cristiano Ronaldo, a portugálok futballsztárja.*

Portugália Észak-Írországban lép pályára világbajnoki selejtezőn, melynek során a Real Madrid csatára beléphet a portugál "századosok" közé, ahol egyelőre ketten vannak: Luis Figo 127-szer, az ugyancsak visszavonult Fernando Couto pedig 110-szer húzta magára a címeres mezt.

_*Az aranylabdás Ronaldo 2003-ban, 18 évesen mutatkozott be a válogatottban, és jelenleg 37 gólnál tart. Ezzel harmadik a nemzeti örökranglistán Pauleta (47) és Eusebio (41) mögött.



*_



_*
*_*
Vb-selejtezők - A spanyolok és a németek is rangadót vívnak*


*A világbajnoki címvédő spanyol válogatott a francia együttessel, míg a vb-harmadik német csapat a svédekkel mérkőzik a 2014-es labdarúgó-vb selejtezősorozatának keddi játéknapján, melyen összesen 25 meccsre kerül sor Európában.*

Az I csoport madridi rangadója előtt mindkét gárda hat ponttal, hibátlan mérleggel áll, a meccs egyértelmű esélyese mégis a hazai együttes. A spanyolok évek óta egészen elképesztő magabiztossággal játszanak a selejtezőkön: legutóbb 2007 szeptemberében fordult elő velük legutóbb, hogy nem győztesen hagyták el a pályát egy vb-, vagy Európa-bajnoki selejtező végén. Kedden sorozatban a 25. sikerüket szerezhetik meg.

Az előzetes várakozások szerint a csoportelsőségről dönthet a német-svéd párharc a C csoportban, melynek első felvonását rendezik meg kedden Berlinben. A meccs előtt mindkét csapat százszázalékos mérleggel áll, ám a mutatott játék alapján egyértelműen Joachim Löw együttesének áll a meccs. A németek pénteken kiütötték az íreket (6-1), a svédek viszont csak szenvedtek a Feröer-szigetek legjobbjai ellen, s a 65. percben még vesztésre álltak.

*Európai vb-selejtezők:*
*
A csoport:*
*
Horvátország-Wales, Eszék 20 ó*
*Macedónia-Szerbia, Szkopje 20:30 ó*
*Belgium-Skócia, Brüsszel 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Belgium 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (6-1), 
2. Horvátország 7/3 (4-2), 
3. Szerbia 4/3, 
4. Wales 3/3, 
5. Skócia 2/3,
6. Macedónia 1/3*
*
B csoport:*
*
Csehország-Bulgária, Prága 20 ó*
*Olaszország-Dánia, Milánó 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Olaszország 7 pont/3 mérkőzés,
 2. Bulgária 5/3, 
3. Csehország 4/2,
4. Örményország 3/3, 
5. Dánia 2/2, 
6. Málta 0/3*
*

C csoport:*
*
Feröer-szigetek - Írország, Torshavn 20 ó*
*Ausztria-Kazahsztán, Bécs 20:30 ó*
*Németország-Svédország, Berlin 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Németország 9 pont/3 mérkőzés,
 2. Svédország 6/2, 
3. Írország 3/2, 
4. Ausztria 1/2 (1-2), 
5. Kazahsztán 1/3 (1-4), 
6. Feröer-szigetek 0/2*
*

D csoport:*
*Andorra-Észtország, Andorra La Vella 19 ó*
*MAGYARORSZÁG-**Törökország, **Puskás Ferenc Stadion 20:30 ó*
*Románia-Hollandia, Bukarest 20 ó*
*
Az állás:*
*1. Hollandia 3 3 - - 9- 1 9 pont*
*2. Románia 3 3 - - 7- 0 9*
*3. MAGYARORSZÁG 3 2 - 1 7- 4 6*
*4. Törökország 3 1 - 2 3- 3 3*
*5. Észtország 3 - - 3 0- 6 0*
*6. Andorra 3 - - 3 0-12 0*
*
E csoport:*
*
Izland-Svájc, Reykjavik 20:30 ó*
*Ciprus-Norvégia, Larnaca 20 ó*
*Albánia-Szlovénia, Tirana 20:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Svájc 7 pont/3 mérkőzés,
2. Izland 6/3, 
3. Norvégia 4/3,
4. Albánia 3/3 (4-5),
5. Szlovénia és Ciprus 3/3 (3-5)*
*
F csoport:*
*
Izrael-Luxemburg, Tel Aviv 18 ó*
*Oroszország-Azerbajdzsán, Moszkva 19 ó*
*Portugália - Észak-Írország, Porto 21:45 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Oroszország 9 pont/3 mérkőzés, 
2. Portugália 6/3, 
3. Izrael 4/3, 
4. Észak-Írország 1/2 (1-3),
5. Azerbajdzsán 1/2 (1-4), 
6. Luxemburg 1/3 (2-9)*
*
G csoport:*
*
Lettország-Liechtenstein, Riga 19 ó*
*Bosznia-Herzegovina - Litvánia, Zenica 20 ó*
*Szlovákia-Görögország, Pozsony 20:30 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Bosznia-Hercegovina 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (12-2),
 2. Szlovákia 7/3 (5-2),
3. Görögország 7/3 (4-1), 
4. Litvánia 4/3,
5. Lettország 0/3 (3-8), 
6. Liechtenstein 0/3 (1-12)*
*
H csoport:*
*
Ukrajna-Montenegró, Kijev 20 ó*
*San Marino-Moldova, Serravalle 20:30 ó*
*Lengyelország-Anglia, Varsó 21 ó*
*
Az állás:
1. Anglia 7 pont/3 mérkőzés,
 2. Montenegró 4/2 (8-2), 
3. Lengyelország 4/2 (4-2), 
4. Ukrajna 2/2, 
5. Moldova 1/3,
6. San Marino 0/2*
*
I csoport:*
*
Fehéroroszország-Grúzia, Minszk 18 ó*
*Spanyolország-Franciaország, Madrid 21 ó*
*
Az állás: 
1. Spanyolország 6 pont/2 mérkőzés (5-0),
2. Franciaország 6/2 (4-1), 
3. Grúzia 4/3, 
4. Finnország 1/2,
5. Fehéroroszország 0/3*
*



*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 17)

*

Magyar válogatott - Huszonkét év után győzelem a törökök ellen

**A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott kedden 3-1-re legyőzte Törökországot a Puskás Ferenc Stadionban rendezett világbajnoki selejtezőmérkőzésen, így csoportjában feljött a második helyre.*

A 25. összecsapásán dirigáló Egervári Sándor szövetségi kapitány együttese mostani sikerével 22 éves nyeretlenségi sorozatot szakított meg a törökök ellen, ugyanis a magyar csapat legutóbb 1990. szeptember 5-én egy barátságos mérkőzésen győzte le aktuális riválisát.

A magyar csapat négy meccsen szerzett kilenc pontjával, a románokat jobb gólkülönbséggel megelőzve a csoport második helyén áll a vb-ezüstérmes és százszázalékos hollandok mögött.

A találkozót Csányi Sándor MLSZ-elnök társaságában a helyszínen tekintette meg Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök is.
*
Vb-selejtező, D csoport:*
*
Magyarország-Törökország 3-1 (1-1)*
*----------------------------------*
*Puskás Ferenc Stadion, 25 ezer néző, v.: Daniele Orsato (olasz)*
*
gólszerzők: Koman (31.), Szalai (50.), Gera (57., 11-esből),illetve Erdinc (22.)*
*
sárga lap: Elek (16.), Pátkai (52.), Gera (86.), illetve Erkin (31.), Altintop (57.), Korkmaz (61.), Ömer Toprak (92.)*
*
Magyarország:*
*-------------*
*Bogdán Ádám - Vanczák Vilmos, Mészáros Norbert, Korcsmár Zsolt, Kádár Tamás - Varga József, Elek Ákos (Pátkai Máté, a szünetben) - Koman Vladimir (Koltai Tamás, 73.), Hajnal Tamás (Pintér Ádám, 77.), Gera Zoltán - Szalai Ádám*
*
Törökország:*
*------------*
_*Volkan Demirel - Hamit Altintop, Egemen Korkmaz, Ömer Toprak, Hasan Ali Kaldirim - Mehmet Ekici (Sercan Sararer, 69.), Nuri Sahin, Emre Belözoglu, Caner Erkin (Umut Bulut, 75.) - Tunay Turun (Aydin Yilmaz, a szünetben), Mevlüt Erdinc


*_*Egervári Sándor, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya:*

*"Örülök a győzelemnek, nagyon egységesen, önfeláldozóan játszott a csapat. Hátrányból meg tudták fordítani a mérkőzést, és a végén magabiztosan nyertünk. Ezen a találkozón bebizonyosodott, hogy ezekre a játékosokra lehet számítani. Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy a szurkolóinkkal együtt élhettük meg ezt a nagy sikert. Ez a győzelem a kétkedőknek is választ adott."



*



*
**Vb-selejtezők - Nem bírtak az északírekkel a portugálok
*
*A nyáron Eb-elődöntős portugál labdarúgó-válogatott meglepetésre 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a vendég Észak-Írországgal a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatának keddi játéknapján.*
*
Európai vb-selejtezők:*
*
F csoport:*
*
Portugália - Észak-Írország 1-1 (0-1)*
*Izrael-Luxemburg 3-0 (2-0)*
*Oroszország-Azerbajdzsán 1-0 (0-0)*
*
Az állás:
1. Oroszország 12 pont/4 mérkőzés,
2. Izrael 7/4 (10-5),
3. Portugália 7/4 (6-3), 
4. Észak-Írország 2/3, 
5. Azerbajdzsán 1/3 (1-5), 
6. Luxemburg 1/4 (2-12)*


*A csoport:*
*
Macedónia-Szerbia 1-0 (0-0)*
*Belgium-Skócia 2-0 (0-0)*
*Horvátország-Wales 2-0 (1-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Belgium 10 pont/4 mérkőzés (8-1), 
2. Horvátország 10/4 (6-2), 
3. Szerbia 4/4 (6-5), 
4. Macedónia 4/4 (3-4), 
5. Wales 3/4, 
6. Skócia 2/4*
*
B csoport:*
*
Olaszország-Dánia 3-1 (2-1)*
*Csehország-Bulgária 0-0*
*
Az állás: 
1. Olaszország 10 pont/4 mérkőzés, 
2. Bulgária 6/4, 
3. Csehország 5/3, 
4. Örményország 3/3, 
5. Dánia 2/3, 
6. Málta 0/3*
*
C csoport:*
*
Ausztria-Kazahsztán 4-0 (1-0)*
*Németország-Svédország 4-4 (3-0)*
*Feröer-szigetek - Írország 1-4 (0-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Németország 10 pont/4 mérkőzés, 
2. Svédország 7/3,
3. Írország 6/3, 
4. Ausztria 4/3,
5. Kazahsztán 1/4,
6. Feröer-szigetek 0/3*
*
D csoport:*
*
Andorra-Észtország 0-1 (0-0)*
*Románia-Hollandia 1-4 (1-3)*
*MAGYARORSZÁG-Törökország 3-1 (1-1)*
*
Az állás:*
*
1. Hollandia 4 4 - - 13- 2 12 pont*
_*2. MAGYARORSZÁG 4 3 - 1 10- 5 9*_
*3. Románia 4 3 - 1 8- 4 9*
*4. Törökország 4 1 - 3 4- 6 3*
*5. Észtország 4 1 - 3 1- 6 3*
*6. Andorra 4 - - 4 0-13 0*
*
E csoport:*
*
Izland-Svájc 0-2 (0-0)*
*Albánia-Szlovénia 1-0 (1-0)*
*Ciprus-Norvégia 1-3 (1-1)*
*
Az állás:
1. Svájc 10 pont/4 mérkőzés, 
2. Norvégia 7/4, 
3. Albánia 6/4 (5-5),
4. Izland 6/4 (4-4), 
5. Szlovénia 3/4 (3-6),
6. Ciprus 3/4 (4-8)*
*
G csoport:*
*
Szlovákia-Görögország 0-1 (0-0)*
*Bosznia-Hercegovina - Litvánia 3-0 (3-0)*
*Lettország-Liechtenstein 2-0 (1-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Bosznia-Hercegovina 10 pont/4 mérkőzés (15-2), 
2. Görögország 10/4 (5-1), 
3. Szlovákia 7/4,
4. Litvánia 4/4, 
5. Lettország 3/4, 
6. Liechtenstein 0/4*
*
H csoport:*
*
San Marino-Moldova 0-2 (0-0)*
*Lengyelország-Anglia - szerdára halasztva*
*Ukrajna-Montenegró 0-1 (0-1)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Anglia 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (11-1), 
2. Montenegró 7/3 (9-2), 
3. Lengyelország 4/2 (4-2), 
4. Moldova 4/4 (2-7),
5. Ukrajna 2/3, 
6. San Marino 0/3*
*
I csoport:*
*
Spanyolország-Franciaország 1-1 (1-0)*
*Fehéroroszország-Grúzia 2-0 (2-0)*
*
Az állás: 
1. Spanyolország 7 pont/3 mérkőzés (6-1),
2. Franciaország 7/3 (5-2),
3. Grúzia 4/4, 
4. Fehéroroszország 3/4, 
5. Finnország 1/2



*



*

**A Barca nem akar Pekingben futballozni a spanyol Szuperkupáért
*
*Az FC Barcelona nem szeretne a kínai fővárosban játszani a jövő évi spanyol labdarúgó Szuperkupáért.*

A katalán futballklub kedden szóvivője útján foglalt állást egy esetleges pekingi rendezéssel szemben, noha a spanyol sportági szövetség (RFEF) előzetes megállapodást kötött a kínai szervezőkkel a spanyol bajnok és a Király Kupa-győztes közötti összecsapás majdani helyszínéről, amely a tervek szerint a 2008-as olimpiára épített Madárfészek stadion lenne.

Bár hivatalos adatok nincsenek, az ibériai ország sajtója úgy tudja, hogy a RFEF nemcsak a következő esztendőben, hanem hét évre szólóan "helyezné ki" Pekingbe a Szuperkupa-mérkőzést, amelyet többnyire Barcelona-Real Madrid szereposztásban játszanak, ennél fogva értékesíteni is jobb feltételek mellett lehet. A spanyol média szerint a megállapodás megvalósulása esetén 40 millió euróhoz jutna a labdarúgó-szövetség.

*Toni Freixa Barca-szóvivő ugyanakkor leszögezte, hogy a katalán klub számára ez nem pusztán anyagi kérdés:*
*"Megértjük, hogy a szövetség egy ilyen attraktív piacon akar jó üzletet csinálni, mi azonban nem kívánunk a Szuperkupáért klubtagjainktól távol pályára lépni" *- mondta.






*
Hírek szerint a Real Madrid sem pártolja a pekingi meccs ötletét.*


*


*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*

Vb-selejtezők - Döntetlen a lengyel-angol összecsapáson

**A lengyel labdarúgó-válogatott hazai környezetben 1-1-es döntetlent játszott az angol csapattal a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatának szerdai mérkőzésén.*

A találkozón - amelyet eredetileg kedden este játszottak volna, de a hatalmas eső miatt el kellett halasztani - a vendégek Wayne Rooney góljával szereztek vezetést az első félidőben, a lengyelek a fordulás után Kamil Glik révén egyenlítettek.

*H csoport:*
*
Lengyelország-Anglia 1-1 (0-1)*
*
**kedden játszották:*
*
San Marino-Moldova 0-2 (0-0)*
*Ukrajna-Montenegró 0-1 (0-1)*
*
A csoport állása: 

1. Anglia 8 pont/4 mérkőzés, 
2. Montenegró 7/3, 
3. Lengyelország 5/3, 
4. Moldova 4/4,
5. Ukrajna 2/3,
6. San Marino 0/3



*



*
**
Vb-selejtezők - A 25. győzelem nem jött össze a spanyoloknak
*
*A világ- és Európa-bajnoki címvédő spanyol labdarúgó-válogatott jubileumi lehetőséget szalasztott el azzal, hogy világbajnoki selejtezőn 1-1-re végzett kedd este a vendég franciákkal, miáltal megszakadt a vb- és Eb-selejtezőkre vonatkozó, 24 mérkőzésen át tartó győzelmi sorozata.*

A madridi Vicente Calderón Stadionban 48 ezer néző előtt rendezett összecsapáson Vicente del Bosque, a házigazdák nemzeti együttesének mestere szerint a fáradtság, a váratlan sérülések és a balszerencse együttesen játszottak közre abban, hogy ezúttal elmaradt a spanyol siker.

*"Az első félidőben teljesen ellenőrzésünk alatt tartottuk a meccset, s akár újabb gólt is szerezhettünk volna" - utalt arra a szövetségi kapitány, hogy Sergio Ramos vezető találatát követően még a szünet előtt megduplázhatták volna az előnyt, ha Cesc Fábregas nem hibázza el a tizenegyest. - Ehhez jött hozzá kellemetlen fejleményként David Silva és Álvaro Arbeloa sérülése, s a megszokott csapatszerkezet megbomlott. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy így alakult, már csak azért is, mert az elmúlt négy évben nem volt senkinek izomsérülése, erre most ketten is emiatt dőltek ki a sorból" - mondta panaszosan a találkozó utáni sajtótájékoztatón a szakvezető, aki ugyanakkor sportszerűen elismerte, hogy a franciák rászolgáltak a döntetlenre.*

"Nagyon jól játszottak a második félidőben, több helyzetük is akadt, és az utolsó pillanatig harcoltak az egyenlítésért" - mondta Del Bosque.

Francia kollégája, Didier Deschamps úgy vélekedett, hogy igazságtalan lett volna, ha kikapnak a spanyol válogatottól, amelyet amúgy a világ legjobb csapatának nevezett.

Ami a 25. válogatott siker elmaradását illeti, a spanyol nemzeti együttes a keddi 1-1-gyel bő fél évtizedes szériát zárt le, amely egy Eb-selejtezővel, a lettek felett 2007. szeptember 12-én aratott 2-0-s győzelemmel kezdődött. Azóta mostanáig minden világversenyes kvalifikációs fellépéséről nyertesen távozott a spanyol válogatott, amely a legnagyobb különbségű győzelmeit többek között Svájc (3-0, 2007), Örményország (4-0, 2008), Belgium (5-0, 2009) és Liechtenstein (6-0, 2011) ellen aratta. A *"búcsúdiadal"* a fehéroroszokkal szemben az elmúlt pénteken 4-0-ra idegenben megnyert vb-selejtező volt.

A már a mérkőzés hosszabbításában, a 94. percben kapott góllal - amelyet az öt perccel korábban csereként beállt Olivier Giroud szerzett pompás fejessel - egy másik nagy sorozatnak is vége szakadt. Jelesül a spanyol kapuvédő Iker Casillas 818 percen át tudta hibátlanul őrizni hálóját. 

*Az előző "csúcsszéria" is az ő nevéhez fűződött:* *a csapatkapitány a mostani sorozatzárás előtt 708 perccel tartotta a spanyol válogatott előző góltalansági kapusrekordját.



*



*

Vb-selejtezők - Történelmi német összeomlás*


*Történetének legnagyobb összeomlását mutatta be kedden a 2014-es világbajnokság európai selejtezősorozatában a német labdarúgó-válogatott, amely hazai pályán 4-0-ás vezetés után 4-4-es döntetlent játszott Svédországgal.*

*"Hatvan percen át kiválóan játszottunk, a svédek a pályán sem voltak, Ibrahimovicot észre se lehetett venni, aztán az utolsó fél órában rengeteg hibát követtünk el" 
- elemezte csapata váratlan formahanyatlását Joachim Löw, a vb-bronzérmes és a nyári Európa-bajnokságon elődöntős németek szövetségi kapitánya.
*
*"Elbizonytalanodtunk, a csapat nyugtalanná vált, és képtelen volt kézben tartani a meccset."*

A szakvezető szerint nem egyes futballisták vagy egyéni hibák állnak a háttérben, hanem "kollektív" visszaesésről van szó, Oliver Bierhoff, a válogatott menedzsere pedig hozzátette: a nemzeti együttes remélhetőleg tanult ebből a leckéből.
A középpályás Bastian Schweinsteiger a találkozó után megmagyarázhatatlannak, Philipp Lahm csapatkapitány pedig érthetetlennek nevezte a Nationalelf teljesítményének visszaesését.

A berlini Olimpiai Stadion 72 369 szurkolóját, illetve a tévénézőket legfeljebb az vigasztalhatta, hogy a 126. válogatott meccsén kétszer is eredményes Miroslav Klose már csak egy találatra van a legendás Gerd Müller 68 gólos nemzeti rekordjától.
*
A 10 pontos németek a döntetlentől függetlenül továbbra is vezetnek a C csoportban, három ponttal megelőzve a svéd együttest.


**
*



*

Vb-selejtezők - Argentína nyert, Ecuador pontokat vesztett
*
*Az argentin labdarúgó-válogatott 2-1-re nyert Chilében világbajnoki selejtezőn, és így már három pont előnnyel vezet a Venezuelában döntetlent játszó ecuadori csapat előtt a dél-amerikai zónában.*

Az argentinoktól Messi szerzett vezetést a 27. percben, Higuain a 30-ban tovább növelte az előnyt. A hazaiak a 91. percben szerezték meg becsületgóljukat Gutierrez révén.
*

Eredmények:*
*
Dél-amerikai vb-selejtezők:*
*

Chile-Argentína 1-2*
*Venezuela-Ecuador 1-1*
*Paraguay-Peru 1-0*
*Bolívia-Uruguay 4-1*
*
Az állás: 

1. Argentína 20 pont/9 mérkőzés, 
2. Ecuador 17/9,
3. Kolumbia 16/8, 
4. Venezuela 12/9 (8-9), 
5. Uruguay 12/9 (16-18), 
6. Chile 12/9 (14-18), 
7. Bolívia 8/9 (12-14), 
8. Peru 8/9 (10-15), 
9. Paraguay 7/9*


*Az első négy helyezett jut ki a 2014-es brazíliai vb-re, az ötödik helyezett pedig pótselejtezőt vív az ázsiai zónából érkező ellenféllel.



*





*Bajba kerülhetnek a szerbek a botrányos U21-es Eb-selejtező miatt
*
*Az angol kormány a szerbek kemény megbüntetését követeli az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetségtől (UEFA) miután az U21-es válogatott botrányos körülmények között harcolta ki Szerbiában az Európa-bajnoki részvételt.*

Stuart Pearce együttese 1-0-ás előnnyel várta a párharc keddi visszavágóját, amelyet Krusevacban rendeztek meg. A szigetországiak a 94. percben szerzett üres kapus góllal - a hazaiak hálóőre előre ment fejelni egy szögletnél - diadalmaskodtak 1-0-ra. A lefújást követően elszabadultak az indulatok, Danny Rose-t, az angolok színes bőrű védőjét kiállította a játékvezető, mert a szerb szurkolók irányába bombázta a labdát.

*Később Rose elmondta, hogy már a bemelegítés közben is majomhuhogást imitálva sértegették őt a helyi fanatikusok, ez pedig végigkísérte a mérkőzés során minden egyes labdaérintésénél. Hozzátette: kétszer kővel is megdobták.*






*

Az angol kormány levélben kérte Michel Platinit, az UEFA elnökét, hogy keményen lépjen fel a szerbek viselkedése ellen. A szerbeknek több hasonló esetük volt a közelmúltban, és Platini korábban azt mondta, hogy egy újabb botrány akár a szerb szövetség felfüggesztését is eredményezheti.*

_*A Szerb Labdarúgó Szövetség ugyanakkor közleményben jelezte, hogy minden rasszizmusról szóló vádat tagad.*_





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 19)

*

Mourinho: Falcao tiltott gyümölcs

**Cáfolta azokat a sajtóértesüléseket José Mourinho, a Real Madrid vezetőedzője, miszerint klubja leigazolná Radamel Falcaót, a városi rivális Atlécio Madrid futballistáját.*

*"Falcao meghatározó játékosa az Atléticónak, akárcsak korábban Kun Agüero volt, ugyanakkor a két klub között van egy megnemtámadási egyezmény, ezért úgy gondolom, Falcao tiltott gyümölcs" *- nyilatkozta a portugál tréner az A Bola című lapnak.

*Mourinho hozzátette: Falcao fantasztikus támadó, és örül annak, hogy ilyen jól teljesít az Atléticónál.




*



*
**
Kórházba került a FIFA-főtitkár
*
*Kórházba került Brazíliában Jerome Valcke, a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetség (FIFA) főtitkára.*

A FIFA csütörtöki közlése szerint a sportvezető fertőzés miatt szorul orvosi ellátásra, de állapota nem súlyos, ugyanakkor pár napig a Rio de Janeiró-i klinikán marad.

Valcke betegsége miatt - amelyről nem közölték, hogy milyen fertőzés - lemaradt a 2014-es brazíliai világbajnokság szervezőbizottságának üléséről.

*A főtitkár kedd óta tartózkodik a dél-amerikai országban, ahol két későbbi vb-helyszínt látogatott meg: kedden Belo Horizontében, szerdán pedig Porto Alegrében járt.




*



*
**
Gyorshajtás miatt őrizetbe vették Ballackot
*
*Gyorshajtás miatt őrizetbe vették Michael Ballackot, a német labdarúgó-válogatott korábbi csapatkapitányát a spanyol közlekedésrendészet emberei.*

A volt futballista Plasencia városának környékén száguldozott 212 kilométer/órás sebességgel olyan helyen, ahol 120 volt a megengedett maximum, amikor traffipaxszal bemérték.

*Ballack 10 ezer eurós pénzbírságot kaphat, illetve jogosítványát akár két és fél évre bevonhatják a hatóságok.*

A 36 éves Ballack a hónap elején jelentette be, hogy befejezi profi pályafutását, és visszavonul. A világ- és Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes labdarúgó 98-szor játszott a német válogatottban, a Bundesligában pedig 267 mérkőzésen lépett pályára.

*Hazájában megfordult az 1. FC Kaiserslautern, a Bayern München és a Bayer Leverkusen csapatában, négy bajnoki címet és három kupaelsőséget nyert. *

*Idegenlégiósként 2006 és 2010 között a londoni Chelsea-t erősítette, amellyel egyszer bajnok, háromszor pedig FA Kupa-győztes lett.*










*Spanyol Király Kupa - Az elődöntőben találkozhat a Barca és a Real
*
*
A Real Madrid és az FC Barcelona a csütörtöki sorsolás eredményeképpen már az elődöntőben összecsaphat egymással a spanyol labdarúgó Király Kupában.*

A címvédő katalánok első ellenfele a 2001-ben UEFA Kupa-döntős, jelenleg a harmadosztályban szereplő Deportivo Alavés lesz, a legutóbb bajnokságot nyert fővárosi együttesnek pedig a szintén a harmadik vonalban érdekelt Alcoyanót kell legyőznie a továbbjutásért.

A két élvonalbeli sztárcsapat a legjobb 32 között csatlakozik a kupáért folytatott vetélkedés mezőnyéhez, ebben a körben az első mérkőzéseket október 31-én rendezik, a visszavágókra pedig november 28-án kerül sor.

A Realnak és a Barcelonának három meccset kell megnyernie ahhoz, hogy a legjobb négy között az egymás elleni csúcsrandevú, az El Clásico létrejöjjön. Párharcuk első felvonásának időpontja január 23., a helyszín a madridi Santiago 

Bernabéu Stadion, s az egy hét múlva esedékes visszavágót játszanák a Barca otthonában, a Camp Nou Stadionban.

Az előző kiírásban a katalánok a negyeddöntőben búcsúztatták a királyi gárdát, majd meg is nyerték a kupát. 

*A két csapat legutóbb 2011-ben vívott egymással kupafinálét, akkor a Real diadalmaskodott.




*



*
**
Terry nem fellebbez büntetése ellen*

*Nem fellebbez az Angol Labdarúgó Szövetség (FA) által kiszabott büntetése ellen John Terry, a Chelsea korábbi válogatott védője.*
A 31 éves angol futballistát négy mérkőzésre eltiltotta az FA, illetve 220 ezer font (közel 79 millió forint) megfizetésére kötelezte, mert tavaly októberben rasszista kijelentést tett Anton Ferdinandra, a Queens Park Rangers játékosára.

*"Szeretném megragadni a lehetőséget, hogy elnézést kérjek mindenkitől a pályán használt nyelvezetért *- mondta Terry. - 

Ugyanakkor természetesen csalódott vagyok az FA ítélete miatt, de elfogadom, hogy ahogyan beszéltem, az a futballpályán és az életben is helytelen, a szövegkörnyezettől függetlenül."

Az ügyben bírósági tárgyalás is zajlott, ám ott júliusban felmentették Terryt.

A vád szerint a Chelsea hátvédje a tavalyi bajnoki találkozón rasszista kijelentéssel sértette meg Ferdinandot. Terry ártatlannak vallotta magát, de az incidens miatt az FA úgy döntött, hogy megfosztja a válogatott csapatkapitányi karszalagjától. Válaszul Fabio Capello szövetségi kapitány februárban lemondott posztjáról.

*A válogatottságot lemondó Terry a második Premier League-ben szereplő játékos, akit rasszizmus miatt büntetnek meg: a liverpooli Luis Suárez nyolcmérkőzéses eltiltást kapott még az előző szezonban, mert sértegette a Manchester United védőjét, Patrice Evrát.



*



*
**
Balotelli: A San Siro a világ legszebb Stadionja*

*Mario Balotelli a RAI Sportnak nyilatkozott, s elmondta véleményét a San Siroról illetve az angol stadionokról, és még egy esetleges klubváltás kérdése is felmerült.
*
*
“Múltkor már mondtam, hogy véleményem szerint a San Siro a legszebb stadion a világon, rendkívüli érzelmeket ad. Az angol stadionoknak másfajta légköre van” *- vélekedett Balotelli.














Formájáról, s csapatairól is beszélt az olasz válogatott támadó. *“Az olasz válogatottban és a Cityben játszva is erőfeszítéseket teszek, és fejlődök a munkarátát illetően is. Már egy ideje megvan bennem ez az alázat, és továbbra is gond nélkül tudom így folytatni”* – ígérte az olasz támadó.


A Manchester Cityben légióskodó, az AC Milannal sokszor szóba hozott csatárral kapcsolatban az angol klub igazgatója, Brian Marwood a múlt héten azt mondta, nem mutat jó példát a viselkedésével, amit most Balotelli megcáfolt nyilatkozatával.
*

“Nem akarok beszélni erről, mert nem érdekel, hogy mit mondott. Hogy túl sokat keresek ahhoz, hogy a Milanhoz jöjjek? Nos, most Manchesterben vagyok, még ha néhány ember bizonyos okok miatt szeret is az újságoknak beszélni, és nem mondja bele az arcomba a dolgokat”* – szólt oda Balotelli.
*

A 22 esztendős palermói születésű, kimondottan gólérzékeny csatár legközelebb szombat délután, a Premier League 8. fordulójában idegenben, a West Bromwich Albion együttese ellen gyarapíthatja mérkőzései, illetve találatainak számát.*
*
Premier League, 8. forduló, szombat:*
*West Bromwich Albion – Manchester City 16:00*


*
*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)

*

Primera Divisón - Galíciai túrán a Barcelona

**Galíciába, az egykor szebb napokat látott Deportivo La Corunához utazik a listavezető FC Barcelona a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság hétvégi 8. fordulójában.*

A két együttes 10 évvel ezelőtt még komoly rivalizálást folytatott egymással, manapság azonban nagy meglepetés lenne, ha a 18. helyen szerénykedő, a másodosztályból frissen feljutott Depor akár csak egy pontot is otthon tudna tartani a szezont remek formában kezdő katalán sztárcsapat ellen.

A Barcelona ősi riválisa, az egyelőre nyolcpontos hátránnyal ötödik Real Madrid a korábban a Primera Divisiónban meghatározó együttesként számon tartott, de az elmúlt öt évben a második vonalban szerepelt Celta Vigót fogadja, s hazai környezetben várhatóan magabiztosan begyűjti majd a győzelemért járó három pontot.

A Barcelona legfőbb üldözője, a hozzá hasonlóan 19 pontos, rosszabb gólaránya miatt második Atlético Madrid a Real Sociedad vendége lesz, míg a bajnokságban és a Bajnokok Ligájában is vitézkedő harmadik Málaga a forduló nyitómeccsén a Valladolidot fogadja.

A spanyol liga egyetlen magyarját, a válogatott Pintér Ádámot is foglalkoztató Zaragoza vasárnap a Granada otthonában lép pályára, s javíthat valamelyest eddigi nem túl meggyőző mérlegén.

*Primera División, 8. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Málaga-Real Valladolid 16.00*
*Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 18.00*
*Valencia-Athletic Bilbao 20.00*
*Deportivo La Coruna-FC Barcelona22.00*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Getafe-Levante 12.00*
*Espanyol-Rayo Vallecano 16.00*
*Granada-Real Zaragoza 17.50*
*Osasuna-Real Betis 19.45*
*Real Sociedad-Atlético Madrid 21.30*
*
hétfő:*
*------*
*Sevilla-Real Mallorca 21.30



*



*
**
Premier League - Villas-Boas a Chelsea ellen
*

*Volt klubja, a veretlenül listavezető Chelsea ellen vezeti csatába csapatát, a Tottenham Hotspurt Andre Villas-Boas vezetőedző az angol labdarúgó Premier League nyolcadik fordulójának szombat délutáni nyitómérkőzésén.*

A 34 éves portugál tréner rossz emlékű kilenc hónapot töltött a Stamford Bridge-en, ahonnan mindössze 27 bajnoki meccs után, márciusban menesztették. A White Hart Lane-en is rosszul rajtolt, az utóbbi hetekben azonban irányításával remek formát mutat a Tottenham, amely az előző négy fordulóban nyert, azaz önbizalomtól duzzadva várja a londoni riválist.

A meccs külön pikantériája, hogy bár a Chelsea csak hatodik lett az előző szezonban, címvédőként részt vehet a Bajnokok Ligája mostani idényében, és éppen a Spurstől vette el az indulási jogot, amely negyedikként az Európa Ligába kényszerült.

Az élcsoport többi tagjára könnyebb feladat vár a hétvégén: a második Manchester United a Stoke Cityt fogadja, a bajnoki címvédő, jelenleg harmadik Manchester City Gera Zoltán csapatához, a West Bromwich Albionhoz látogat, míg a szezon meglepetéscsapata, a negyedik Everton a sereghajtó Queens Park Rangers vendége lesz.


*Premier League, 8. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 13:45 ó*
*Fulham-Aston Villa 16*
*FC Liverpool-Reading 16*
*Manchester United-Stoke City 16*
*Swansea City-Wigan Athletic 16*
*West Bromwich Albion-Manchester City 16*
*West Ham United-Southampton 16*
*Norwich City-Arsenal 18:30*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Sunderland-Newcastle United 13:30 ó*
*Queens Park Rangers-Everton 17




*



*
**
Serie A - Juventus-Napoli rangadó szombaton
*
*Az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság jelenlegi két legjobb csapatának rangadójával, a Juventus-Napoli mérkőzéssel indul szombaton a Serie A 8. fordulója.*

A tabellán egyaránt 19 ponttal álló két együttes közül jobb gólarányának köszönhetően a Juventus az első jelenleg, ám a sorrend szombatra változhat, amennyiben Walter Mazzari csapata győzni tud Torinóban. Ez ugyanakkor mindenképpen nagy bravúrnak számítana, mivel a Juventus nem csupán a mostani szezonban menetel, hanem a korábbi kiírást is vereség nélkül nyerte meg, s már 46 bajnoki meccse tart veretlenségi sorozata.

"Nagyszerű mérkőzésre számítok, de nincs értelme arról beszélni, hogy ez az összecsapás dönthet a bajnoki címről, még nagyon sok van hátra" - mondta Fabio Quagliarella, a Juventus jelenlegi, a Napoli korábbi csatára.
Antonio Conte vezetőedző tavaly nyári kinevezése óta a Juve egyetlen elbukott tétmeccsén, az Olasz Kupa fináléjában éppen a Napoli volt az ellenfél. A két csapat legutóbbi találkozóját, az Olasz Szuperkupáról döntő meccset ugyanakkor a Juve nyerte, hosszabbítás után.
A hétvégi összecsapás előtt a Juventusnál kell komolyabb sérültekkel számolni. Gianluigi Buffon már az olasz válogatott keddi világbajnoki selejtezőjén sem védhetett izomsérülés miatt, s valószínűleg a Napoli ellen sem játszhat. Rajta kívül Claudio Marchisio, Mirko Vucinic, Sebastian Giovinco és Paolo de Ceglie is sérüléssel bajlódik.

A bajnokságban gyengélkedő, legutóbb a városi rivális Internazionale ellen vesztes AC Milanra újabb nehéz meccs vár, mivel a harmadik Lazio vendégeként lép majd pályára. A milánói együttes formáját tekintve a találkozónak a rómaiak az esélyesei, ugyanakkor Massimiliano Allegri tanítványainak mindenképpen nyernie kell ahhoz, hogy ne hízzon tovább a már így is tetemes, 12 pontos hátrány az éllovasokkal szemben.

Tőzsér Dániel csapata, a Genoa vasárnap este az AS Romát fogadja a forduló zárómérkőzésén.


*Serie A, 8. forduló:*
*
szombat:*
*--------*
*Juventus-SSC Napoli 18 ó*
*SS Lazio-AC Milan 20.45*
*
vasárnap:*
*---------*
*Cagliari-Bologna 12.30 ó*
*Atalanta-Siena 15*
*Chievo-Fiorentina 15*
*Internazionale-Catania 15*
*Palermo-Torino 15*
*Parma-Sampdoria 15*
*Udinese-Pescara 15*
*Genoa-AS Roma 20.45



*



*
**
Nem bírtak egymással a zöld-fehérek*

<right>*Hiába támadott többet a Ferencváros, a végén az egy pontnak is örülhetett a fővárosi gárda.

*Nagy érdeklődés övezte a Ferencváros – Paks összecsapást, hiszen mindkét oldalon történt már edzőváltás a szezon során, így sokan voltak kiváncsiak arra, hogy mire megy egymás ellen Ricardo Moniz és Tomiszlav Szivics.

A találkozó első félideje nem hozott sok izgalmat, a Fradi elsősorban távoli lövésekkel operált, a Paks viszont nem tudott úgy támadni, ahogy akart volna. A jég a 40. percben tört meg, ekkor *Ionescu* szerzett remek gólt. A hazaiak román légiósa 18 méterről lőtt a kapu jobb alsó sarokba.

Fordulás után szerkezetet váltottak az atomvárosiak és ez eredményre is vezetett. Egy szögletet követően *Simon Attila* talált be közvetlen közelről. A Paks egyenlítő gólja után nagyobb lett az iram, bár a lehetőségek ekkor sem záporoztak. A Ferencvárosnál bár egy-egy nagyobb helyzet itt is ott is kimaradt. A hajrá ismét eseménydús lett. Előbb a 85. percben a vendég zöld-fehérek szereztek elképesztően szerencsés találatot. Bori szabadrúgását Klein próbálta kicsúsztatni, ám fejese pont arcon találta *Jovanovicsot*, ahonnan Jova mögé pattant a játékszer. Három minutummal később azonban jött egy Fradi-szöglet, *Gyömbér* pedig öt méterről félfordulatból vette be Csernyánszki kapuját.

A döntetlen sem a Fradinak, sem pedig a Paksnak nem jó eredmény, azonban igazságosnak nevezhető, hiszen mindkét csapat képes volt hátrányból felállni.

*Ferencvárosi TC – MVM Paks **2-2*(1-0)
*
G.:* *Ionescu (40.), Gyömbér (88.) ill. Simon A. (54.), Jovanovics (85. – öngól)



*



*
Az MTK legyőzte a Videoton*

<right></right></right><right><right>*Az OTP Bank Liga 11. fordulójának nyitómeccsén az MTK látta vendégül hazai pályán a Videotont.*</right></right><right><right></right></right><right><right>*

*A vendégek már a hetedik percben megszerezhették volna a vezetést de Nikolic lövése a felső lécen csattant. Az első negyed óra végén ismét a Vidi veszélyeztetett Tóth Balázs révén de a labda csak felülről érintette a hálót. Hiába próbálkoztak többet Paulo Sousa tanítványai a 21. percben mégis ők kerülte hátrányba. Vinícius vesztette el a labdát pár méterrel a saját büntetőterülete előtt és a játékszert megszerző Tischler Patrik könyörtelenül bombázott a kapuba. A gól megfogta a Fehérvárt és nem sokkal később Csiki duplázta meg az MTK előnyét.

A második játékrészben cserékkel próbálta frissíteni Sousa a csapatát és Kovács valamint Gyurcsó is beállt. Előbbi az 50. percben próbálkozott majd három perccel később Gyurcsó is de gólt egyikük sem tudott elérni. A 80. percben aztán Sándor György révén büntetőhöz jutott a Videoton amit Nikolic értékesített is. Pár perccel később aztán Tischler Patrik végképp eldöntötte a három pont sorsát. Kanta iramodott meg a szélen és miután középre passzolt a fiatal támadó egy szemtelen perdítéssel a kapuba emelte a labdát. Az utolsó percben még Sándor egy szemet kápráztató gólt helyez el a hazaiak kapujában amivel a végeredményt is beállítja.


*MTK BUDAPEST**–VIDEOTON **3–2*

*(Tischler 21., 87., Csiki 33., ill. Nikolics N. 81. – 11-esből, Sándor Gy. 90.)*</right>
</right>

*



*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 21)

*Primera División - Gólgazdag meccsen nyert a Barcelona
*
*A listavezető FC Barcelona vendégként gólgazdag mérkőzésen győzte le a korábban szebb napokat látott, kieső helyen álló Deportivo La Corunát a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*
*

Primera División, 8. forduló:*
*
Deportivo La Coruna-FC Barcelona 4-5 (2-4)*
*
korábban:*
*
Málaga-Real Valladolid 2-1 (1-1)*
*
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 2-0 (1-0)*
*
Valencia-Athletic Bilbao 3-2 (1-2)*
*
vasárnap:*
*
Getafe-Levante 12.00*
*Espanyol-Rayo Vallecano 16.00*
*Granada-Real Zaragoza 17.50*
*Osasuna-Real Betis 19.45*
*Real Sociedad-Atlético Madrid 21.30*
*
hétfő:*
*Sevilla-Real Mallorca 21.30



*





*Serie A - A Lazio legyőzte a Milant
*
*A Lazio hazai pályán legyőzte az AC Milant az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának szombat esti mérkőzésén, így egy pontra megközelítette a második helyen álló Napolit.*

A fővárosi együttes már 3-0-ra is vezetett, ám úgy tűnt, a milánóiak fel tudnak állni a padlóról, mert előbb szépítettek, majd ismét betaláltak, de a döntetlent és pontot érő találatot már nem sikerült megszerezniük.

A Milan ezzel a 13. pozícióba csúszott vissza, s már 15 pont a hátránya a listavezető Juventusszal szemben.


*Serie A, 8. forduló:*
*
SS Lazio-AC Milan 3-2 (2-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Juventus-SSC Napoli 2-0 (0-0)*
*
vasárnap:*
*
Cagliari-Bologna 12.30 ó*
*Atalanta-Siena 15.00*
*Chievo-Fiorentina 15.00*
*Internazionale-Catania 15.00*
*Palermo-Torino 15.00*
*Parma-Sampdoria 15.00*
*Udinese-Pescara 15.00*
*Genoa-AS Roma 20.45



*





*Premier League - Kikapott az Arsenal
*
*Az Arsenal meglepetésre egygólos vereséget szenvedett a Norwich City vendégeként az angol labdarúgó Premier League 8. fordulójának szombati játéknapján, így a tabella kilencedik helyére csúszott vissza.*
*

Premier League, 8. forduló:*
*
Norwich City-Arsenal 1-0 (1-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Fulham-Aston Villa 1-0 (0-0)*
*
FC Liverpool-Reading 1-0 (1-0)*
*
Manchester United-Stoke City 4-2 (2-1)*
*
Swansea City-Wigan Athletic 2-1 (0-0)*
*
West Bromwich Albion-Manchester City 1-2 (0-0)*
*
West Ham United-Southampton 4-1 (0-0)*
*

korábban:*
*
Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 2-4 (0-1)*
*
vasárnap:*
*
Sunderland-Newcastle United 13.30*
*
Queens Park Rangers-Everton 17.00



*





*Bundesliga - Szalai gólja és gólpassza is kellett a mainzi pontszerzéshez
*
*A Szalai Ádámot is foglalkoztató FSV Mainz döntetlent játszott, s így egy pontot szerzett a Bayer Leverkusen vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság nyolcadik fordulójának szombati játéknapján.*

A magyar válogatott támadó a második félidő elején 1-0-s leverkuseni vezetésnél egyenlített, majd tevékenyen hozzájárult a vezetést jelentő gólhoz is, a 76. percben ugyanis gólpasszt adott csapattársának. A hazaiak a 87. percben alakították 2-2-re az állást, Szalait pedig a 92. percben lecserélték.

A Huszti Szabolccsal felálló Hannover a Frankfurt vendégeként szenvedett kétgólos vereséget, a magyar középpályás végigjátszotta a találkozót.

A címvédő Borussia Dortmund kisebb meglepetésre hazai pályán kikapott a Schalkétól, míg a listavezető Bayern München a Düsseldorf otthonában aratott biztos, 5-0-s sikerrel szerzett ismét három pontot.


*Bundesliga, 8. forduló:*
*
Borussia Dortmund-FC Schalke 04 1-2 (0-1)*
*
Bayer Leverkusen-FSV Mainz 05 2-2 (1-0)*
*
VfL Wolfsburg-SC Freiburg 0-2 (0-1)*
*
Eintracht Frankfurt-Hannover 96 3-1 (2-1)*
*
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Bayern München 0-5 (0-2)*
*
később:*
*Werder Bremen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 18.30*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Hoffenheim-Fürth 3-3 (1-1)*
*
vasárnap:*
*
1. FC Nürnberg-FC Augsburg 15.30*
*
Hamburger SV-VfB Stuttgart 17.30



*



*
**
A Dinamo Moszkva nagy erőkkel kutatja a festékpatronos lövöldözőket
*
*
A Dinamo Moszkva labdarúgócsapatának vezetősége mindent elkövet annak érdekében, hogy azonosítsa és bíróság elé állítsa azokat a szurkolókat, akik a pénteki edzésen festékpatronokkal lőttek a játékosokra és az edzői stáb tagjaira.*

*"Nagyon keményen fogunk válaszolni erre a kihívásra. Minden erőnkkel azon leszünk, hogy felfedjük és bíróság elé állítsuk a bűnösöket. Közölni fogjuk a nevüket" *- olvasható a Dzsudzsák Balázst is foglalkoztató moszkvai klub honlapján.

A Ria Novosztyi állami hírügynökség még pénteken a fővárosi együttes 21 esztendős futballistáját, Alan Gatagovot szólaltatta meg, aki elmondta, a péntek esti edzés közben csuklyás szurkolók egy csoportja lőtt rájuk festékpatronokkal.

*"Erre nincsenek szavak" *- nyilatkozta Gatagov. 

*"Mit kellene tennünk? Mindannyian szerződtessünk személyi testőröket? Sokunkat eltaláltak, bár azt nem tudom pontosan, hogy mivel lőttek ránk, talán festékpatronok voltak. Hitvány cselekedet volt, gyorsan eltűntek. A drukkereknek támogatniuk kellene minket, nem pedig ilyesmit tenniük."*

Néhány szimpatizáns szórólapokat dobott a pályára, amelyeken közvetlenül a gárda külföldi játékosainak címzett fenyegetés volt olvasható:

*"Ha a klub és az edzők képtelenek motiválni titeket, higgyetek nekünk, mi megtesszük helyettük. Mi vagyunk a szurkolók, és a mi módszereink egy kicsit komolyabbak."*
*
A Dinamo története legrosszabb szezonkezdetét produkálta, 11 forduló után a 16 csapatos bajnokság - osztályozót jelentő -** 13. helyén áll.*


*






*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 22)

*Primera División - A Real Sociedad egy góllal kikapott az Atlético Madridtól
*
*A spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának ötödik vasárnapi mérkőzésén a Real Sociedad egy góllal kikapott az Atlético Madridtól.*
*
Primera División, 8. forduló:*
*
Real Sociedad-Atlético Madrid 0-1 (0-0)*
*
korábban:*
*
Osasuna-Real Betis 0-0*
*Granada-Real Zaragoza 1-2 (0-2)*
*Espanyol-Rayo Vallecano 3-2 (1-1)*
*Getafe-Levante 0-1 (0-0)*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*
Deportivo La Coruna-FC Barcelona 4-5 (2-4)*
*Málaga-Real Valladolid 2-1 (1-1)*
*Real Madrid-Celta Vigo 2-0 (1-0)*
*Valencia-Athletic Bilbao 3-2 (1-2)*
*
hétfő:*
*Sevilla-Real Mallorca 21.30


*





*Serie A - nyert az AS Roma
*
*Az AS Roma kétgólos hátrányt ledolgozva végül magabiztosan nyert a Tőzsér Dánielt nélkülöző Genova vendégeként az olasz labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

A rómaiak egyenlítő találatát Francesco Totti szerezte, akinek ez volt a 217. gólja a Serie A-ban, amivel immáron egyedül áll a vonatkozó örökranglista harmadik helyén. A második helyen a svéd Gunnar Nordahl található (225 gól), míg a rangsort Silvio Piola (274 gól) vezeti.


*Serie A, 8. forduló:*
*
Genoa-AS Roma 2-4 (2-2)*
*
korábban:*
*
Atalanta-Siena 2-1 (0-0)*
*Chievo-Fiorentina 1-1 (1-1)*
*Internazionale-Catania 2-0 (1-0)*
*Palermo-Torino 0-0*
*Parma-Sampdoria 2-1 (1-0)*
*Udinese-Pescara 1-0 (0-0)*
*Cagliari-Bologna 1-0 (0-0)*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*
Lazio-AC Milan 3-2 (2-0)*
*Juventus-Napoli 2-0 (0-0)



*





*Bundesliga – a Stuttgart Hamburgban nyert
*
*Hajnal Tamás csapata, a VfB Stuttgart 1-0-ra nyert a Hamburger SV vendégeként a német labdarúgó-bajnokság nyolcadik fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

A magyar válogatott középpályás a 80. percben csereként lépett pályára.
*
Bundesliga, 8. forduló:*
*
Hamburger SV-VfB Stuttgart 0-1 (0-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
1. FC Nürnberg-FC Augsburg 0-0*
*
szombaton játszották:*
*
Werder Bremen-Borussia Mönchengladbach 4-0 (2-0)*
*
Borussia Dortmund-FC Schalke 04 1-2 (0-1)*
*
Bayer Leverkusen-FSV Mainz 05 2-2 (1-0)*
*
VfL Wolfsburg-SC Freiburg 0-2 (0-1)*
*
Eintracht Frankfurt-Hannover 96 3-1 (2-1)*
*
Fortuna Düsseldorf-Bayern München 0-5 (0-2)*
*
pénteken játszották:*
*
Hoffenheim-Fürth 3-3 (1-1)



*





*Premier League - Az Everton 17 éve nyeretlen a QPR vendégeként
*
*Az Everton 1-1-es döntetlent játszott a Queens Park Rangers vendégeként az angol labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának vasárnapi zárómérkőzésén.*

A liverpooli alakulat 1995-ben nyert legutóbb a londoniak otthonában. A sereghajtó QPR ezzel továbbra is nyeretlen a szezonban.

*Premier League, 8. forduló:*
*
Queens Park Rangers-Everton 1-1 (1-1)*
*
korábban:*
*
Sunderland-Newcastle United 1-1 (0-1)*
*

szombaton játszották:*
*
Norwich City-Arsenal 1-0 (1-0)*
*
Fulham-Aston Villa 1-0 (0-0)*
*
FC Liverpool-Reading 1-0 (1-0)*
*
Manchester United-Stoke City 4-2 (2-1)*
*
Swansea City-Wigan Athletic 2-1 (0-0)*
*
West Bromwich Albion-Manchester City 1-2 (0-0)*
*
West Ham United-Southampton 4-1 (0-0)*
*
Tottenham Hotspur-Chelsea 2-4 (0-1)*
*





**
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

*Primera División - A Sevilla legyőzte a Real Mallorcát
*
*A Sevilla 3-2-re győzött a Real Mallorca ellen a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzésén.*
*
Primera División, 8. forduló:*
*
Sevilla-Real Mallorca 3-2 (1-2)*
*

*






*Serie A - Menesztették a Genoa edzőjét
*
*A Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató Genoa labdarúgócsapatának vezetői menesztették Luigi De Canio vezetőedzőt.

*





Az együttest április óta irányító szakembernek a vasárnap esti, AS Roma elleni mérkőzést követően köszönték meg a munkáját, miután az együttes hazai pályán 2-0-ás előnyről veszített 4-2-re.

*A tabellán 10. Genoa vezetői már a tréner utódját is kiszemelték, ugyanis tárgyalásban állnak Luigi Del Nerivel, a Chievo, a Roma és a Juventus korábbi trénerével.



*





*Bajnokok Ligája - Kassai szerdán Dortmundban fújja a sípot
*
*Kassai Viktor vezeti szerdán a Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid mérkőzést a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportkörének 3. fordulójában.
*






Az európai szövetség honlapja szerint segítője az oldalvonal mellett Erős Gábor és Ring György, az alapvonalnál pedig Bognár Tamás és Fábián Mihály lesz, míg a negyedik játékvezető tisztét Kispál Róbert tölti majd be.

*A német és a spanyol bajnok összecsapása 20.45 órakor kezdődik.




*



*
**
Primera División - Falcao tapad Messiékre
*
*A 11 találatával éllovas argentin Lionel Messivel és a 9 gólos portugál Cristiano Ronaldóval tartja a lépést Radamel Falcao, az Atlético Madrid kolumbiai csatára, akinek köszönhetően sorozatban hetedik mérkőzését is meg tudta nyerni a fővárosi alakulat a spanyol élvonalbeli futballbajnokságban, a Primera Divisiónban.*

A vasárnap késő esti, idegenbeli összecsapáson Falcao a 90. percben szerezte a Real Sociedaddal vívott meccs egyetlen gólját, ezzel az Atlético nyolc forduló után ugyanúgy 22 pontos, mint Messi együttese, az éllovas FC Barcelona, ő maga 9 találatával pedig a Real Madrid ünnepelt sztárjával, Ronaldóval holtversenyben második a gólkirályjelöltek versenyében.
Falcaóhoz hasonlatosan Ronaldo is egyszer volt eredményes ebben a fordulóban, ő tizenegyesből vette be a házigazda Celta Vigo kapuját a Real által 2-0-ra megnyert mérkőzésen, míg - ugyancsak szombaton és szintén vendégként - Messi a Deportivo La Coruna ellen remekelt, mesterhármast produkálva a katalán elitcsapat 5-4-es sikerét hozó találkozón. 

*Ez volt a 15. alkalom, amikor a világ legjobbjának már többször is megválasztott Messi három (vagy annál is több) gólt szerzett spanyol bajnokin.*

*Az argentin 11 gólja közül csupán egyet lőtt büntetőből, míg Falcao három, Ronaldo pedig négy ízben gyarapította gyűjteményét 11-esből elért találattal.



*



*
**
Bajnokok Ligája - A keddi program
*
*Kedden nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportköre.*
*Hét találkozó 20.45 órakor, míg a Szpartak Moszkva-Benfica összecsapás 18 órakor kezdődik.*
*
A keddi program:*
*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 3. forduló:*
*
E csoport:*
*
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-Chelsea (angol) 20.45*
*
Nordsjaelland (dán)-Juventus (olasz) 20.45*
*

F csoport:*
*
BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Valencia (spanyol) 20.45*
*
Lille (francia)-Bayer**n München (német) 20.45*
*

G csoport:*
*
Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Benfica (portugál) 18.00*
*
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 20.45*
*
H csoport:*
*
Galatasaray (török)-CFR Cluj (román) 20.45*
*
Manchester United (angol)-Braga (portugál) 20.45*
*





*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*Bajnokok Ligája - A 94. percben győzött a Barcelona, kikapott a címvédő Chelsea
*
*A spanyol FC Barcelona Jordi Alba 94. percben szerzett góljával kedden 2-1-re nyert a skót Celtic Glasgow ellen a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportküzdelmeinek harmadik fordulójában.*

Az olasz bajnok Juventus a dán Nordsjaelland vendégeként végzett 1-1-re, így ez volt a harmadik döntetlenje a sorozatban. 

Ugyanebben a négyesben vereséget szenvedett a címvédő Chelsea: az angol listavezető az ukrán Sahtar Donyeck otthonában kapott ki 2-1-re.

Fordulatos mérkőzésen győzött a Manchester United: a Vörös Ördögök hazai pályán korán kétgólos hátrányba kerültek a portugál Braga ellen, ám a duplázó Hernandez vezetésével végül megfordították az összecsapást.

*Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, **3.** forduló:*
*
E csoport:*
*
Nordsjaelland (dán)-Juventus (olasz) 1-1 (0-0)*
*----------------------------------------------*
*gól: Beckmann (50.), illetve Vucinic (81.)*
*
Sahtar Donyeck (ukrán)-Chelsea (angol) 2-1 (1-0)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Alex Teixeria (3.), Fernandinho (52.), illetve Oscar (88.)*
*
A csoport állása: 

1. Sahtar Donyeck 7 pont, 
2. Chelsea 4,
3. Juventus 3, 
4. Nordsjaelland 1*
*

F csoport:*
*BATE Boriszov (fehérorosz)-Valencia (spanyol) 0-3 (0-1)*
*-------------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Soldado (45+1., 56., 69.)*
*
Lille (francia)-Bayern München (német) 0-1 (0-1)*
*------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Müller (20., 11-esből)*
*
A csoport állása: 

1. Valencia 6 pont (6-2), 
2. BATE Boriszov 6 (6-5), 
3. Bayern München 6 (4-4), 
4. Lille 0*
*

G csoport:*
*
FC Barcelona (spanyol)-Celtic Glasgow (skót) 2-1 (1-1)*
*------------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Iniesta (45.), Jordi Alba (90+4.), illetve Lustig (18.)*
*
korábban:*
*
Szpartak Moszkva (orosz)-Benfica (portugál) 2-1 (2-1)*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Rafael Carioca (3.), Jardel (43., öngól), illetve Lima (33.)*
*
A csoport állása: 

1. FC Barcelona 9 pont, 
2. Celtic Glasgow 4, 
3. Szpartak Moszkva 3,
4. Benfica 1*
*
H csoport:*
*
Galatasaray (török)-CFR Cluj (román) 1-1 (0-1)*
*----------------------------------------------*
*
gól: Burak Yilmaz (77.), illetve Nounkeu (19., öngól)*
*kiállítva: Aguirregaray (29., CFR Cluj)*
*
Manchester United (angol)-Braga (portugál) 3-2 (1-2)*
*----------------------------------------------------*
*gól: Hernandez (25., 75.), Evans (62.), illetve Alan (2., 20.)*
*
A csoport állása: 

1. Manchester United 9 pont,
 2. CFR Cluj 4, 
3. Braga 3, 
4. Galatasaray 1*







*
Serie A - Del Neri lett a Genoa új edzője
*






*Luigi Del Neri lett a Tőzsér Dánielt foglalkoztató olasz Genoa labdarúgócsapatának a vezetőedzője.*

Elődjének, az együttest április óta irányító Luigi De Caniónak a vasárnapi, AS Roma elleni mérkőzést követően köszönték meg a munkáját, miután az együttes hazai pályán 2-0-ás előnyről veszített 4-2-re.

*A tabellán 10. Genoa vezetői kedden állapodtak meg Del Nerivel, aki korábban a Chievo, a Roma és a Juventus kispadján ült.


*






*Primera División - Ötödik helyen a Sevilla
*
*A Real Mallorca ellen aratott győzelmével a Sevilla feljött az ötödik helyre a spanyol labdarúgó-bajnokság 8. fordulójának hétfői zárómérkőzése után.*
*
Primera División, 8. forduló:*
*
Sevilla-Real Mallorca 3-2 (1-2)*








*
Bajnokok Ligája - A szerdai program
*
*Szerdán nyolc mérkőzéssel folytatódik a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája csoportköre.*
*
A szerdai program:*
*
Bajnokok Ligája, csoportkör, 3. forduló:*
*--------------------------------------*
*
A csoport:*
*
FC Porto (portugál)-Dinamo Kijev (ukrán) 20.45*
*
Dinamo Zagreb (horvát) - Paris Saint-Germain (francia) 20.45*
*
Az állás: 

1. FC Porto 6 pont, 
2. Paris Saint-Germain 3 (4-2), 
3. Dinamo Kijev 3 (3-4),
4. Dinamo Zagreb 0*
*
B csoport:*
*
Arsenal (angol)-FC Schalke 04 (német) 20.45*
*
Montpellier (francia)-Olimpiakosz (görög) 20.45*
*
Az állás:

1. Arsenal 6 pont, 
2. FC Schalke 04 4, 
3. Montpellier 1, 
4. Olimpiakosz 0*
*
C oport:*
*
Zenit (orosz)-Anderlecht (belga) 18*
*
Málaga (spanyol)-AC Milan (olasz) 20.45*
*
Az állás:

1. Málaga 6 pont, 
2. AC Milan 4,
3. Anderlecht 1, 
4. Zenit 0*
*
D csoport:*
*
Ajax Amsterdam (holland)-Manchester City (angol) 20.45*
*
Borussia Dortmund (német)-Real Madrid (spanyol) 20.45*
*
Az állás: 

1. Real Madrid 6 pont, 
2. Borussia Dortmund 4, 
3. Manchester City 1, 
4. Ajax Amsterdam 0*
*
*​


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 26)

*„Sohasem szabad elfelejteni, hogy a futball egy játék: egy gyönyörű
játék, amely sokakat tesz gazdaggá, de ami a szurkolóknak nem a pénzről
**szól”*

Anno valamikor amikor még a foci foci volt és harcolnunk kellett egy egy nagy meccs megnézéséhez a jegyekért, akkor még szivesen harcoltam és szerettem nézni a meccseket. Ma sajnos nem igen késztet harcolásra a foci. A magyar fociról amit irnék már közhelynek számitana. Ismerve és nem ismerve a magyar foci kulissza titkait azért véleményem , hogy az a fene büdős kutya ami elvan ásva,nem is a játékosok és az utánpotlás palántáiba keresendő, mintsem ott és azoknál akik ezt jobban tudják, akik közvetlen kapcsolatban állnak a magyar futballal.
Sok sok ember aki imádja a focit azt gondolja élet-halál kérdése a foci. Azért ez kissé túlzás és elkeseritő véleményem szerint.Természetesen fontos a foci annak aki ebből él, annak aki szereti és élményeit szeretné gazdagitani egy egy jó mérkőzés láttán, sokaknak fontos nem vitatom, de az élet nem csak fociból áll!
Anno a nagyjaink ugye azt a célt tűzték ki maguk elé, hogy mindig a tudásuk javát nyújtsák a pályán, egy csapat, egy szellem, és hajtottak a végső sipszóig,mert soha nem elégedtek meg az utolsó percig sem ami éppen volt.
Szembe a maiakkal akik már bocs időnként, ha nincs kilátásba helyezve valami nagy pénzjutalom és egyebek, akkor csak ténferegnek keresik a helyüket, 
lézengenek a pályán 90 percig, mint disznó a forró moslék előtt.
Felháborit amikor azt hallom, hogy egyedül a futball ami a győzteseké. A nagy fenéket, a többi sportban is tesznek le a sportolok az asztalra és nem is akármilyen áldozatok és kinok árán, akkor azok győzelmei semmisek?
A magyar focinál és persze sok helyen a foci világában és más sportoknál is egyfajata "hiánybetegségben szenvednek"a sportolok. vagy is elfelejtik, hogy győzni és nyerni nem könnyü és nem pénzel lehet, de hamár csinálnak valamit,akkor azt érdemes legyen csinálni ugy a saját önbecsülésük, mint a szurkolók miatt is!
Elfelejtik a pályán és a küzdőtereken a játékosaink és ez mindenütt igy van a fociban IS, hogy egy egy gól, egy egy győzelem vagy trofea megszerzéséhez ha tetszik, ha nem vesziteni is tudni kell!

Egyszerű játék a foci:*ha mozog a labda rúgj bele, ha mégsem mozog addig kell rúgni amig az mozogni kezd!*

Anno az aztékok a focihoz hasonló mérkőzéssel döntötték el, hogy kinek a vérével engeszteljék isteneiket.Ha ez ma is igy lenne a fociba, akkor hál Ist. kevés áldozat lenne, mert gólok csak elvétve.
Ma már teljesen bizonyossá vált, hogy egyre nagyobb bevételi forrást is jelent a foci a pályán futkosó játékosok és a pálya szélén lévő "siserehad" számára, nagyon hamar felismerték a focisták és mindenki akinek a focihoz köze van (kivétel a szurkólók egy része), hogy állati nagy üzlet maga a futball sportág.
Ugy hogy ott tartunk nem is a pályákon dől el a tiszta játék idő alatt egy egy mérkőzés eredménye!
Igy nincs is mit csodálkozni, hogy miért is ilyen a futball és a teljesitmény a világ egyesületeiben!

A nagy MAGYAR Csapat! hol vannak már azok az idők? 
Amikor 1954-ben az Aranycsapat nem nyerte meg a VB-t a magyar futball hanyatlásának indult.Nagyon sokan idősek és fiatalok akik jártasak a fociban második Mohácsként emlegetik az 1969-es Csehszlovákiától elszenvedett vereséget,(ezt nevezik a marseille-i tragédiának), ahol eldőlt, hogy nem vehetünk részt az 
1970-es Világbajnokságon. 
Véleményem szerint azért ez az időszak azonban korántsem volt olyan katasztrofális, mint sajnos napjainkban a magyar futballt nézve! Mára már azon a szinten van a magyar foci, hogy valami Isteni csodák sorozatának kellene történnie ahoz, hogy egy világbajnokságra kijusson a csapatunk, vagy éppen egy egy kupában nyertesként serleggel a kézben örülhetnénk! 
Ezek a dolgok elgondolkoztatóak akkor amikor igen nagy pénzekről van szó a fociban IS!
Nagyon azon sem kell csodálkoznunk és támadni a szurkolókat,hogy már szinte senki nem megy ki egy egy mérkőzésre sem! Nincs játék, nincs mit élvezni a stadiónokban. 
Kivétel amikor egy neves külföldi csapattal játszunk, de és akkor is nem a magyar csapatra kiváncsiak az igazi focit szerető szurkolók!
Na ez nagyon nagy baj és rákfenéje a focinak és persze a trendiségnek *amikor is az a véleményem, hogy ma közösségtudatot legreprezentatívabban azonban az ultrák képviselik.

Az a véleményem, hogy ameddig nem a tudás a tiszta játék és erkölcs szelleme lesz a cél a fociban,csak a sumákságok sokasága és a piszkos pénz világa, addig egyre nehezebb lesz egy egy igazán jó meccset látnunk!
És addig csak a megtört magyar foci és több csapat rajongóinak hite hanyatlik tovább.*


----------



## viragcat (2012 December 16)

Nagyon tetszett ez a cikk NAGYKUKAC.
Barcelona 4ever


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Nagyon jó kis cikk volt sajnos már elmúlt az az idő amikkor magyar meccseket néztem vagy ki mentem volna egyre,borzasztó a játék és csak a pénzre mennek a focisták nem arra hogy szórakoztassák a közönséget


----------



## platon (2013 Január 30)

A Magyar foci egyenlőre a tetszhalál álapotában ! Mikor lesz a feltámadás ?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 30)

Ahogy elkeszulnek az uj stadionok.  Megtaltosodnak a focistak majd meglatod.


----------



## platon (2013 Január 31)

Szép ez az optimizmus, csak elfárad az ember a bizakodásba. 
Mit szólna most ehhez Puskás ? Értem Melitte az irónidiádat. Ezekbe a stadionokba a pénzen kívül egyebek is kellenennek.
Többekközött a sport szellem, jéték, amiról a topik is szól, akarat, változás stb. Most hol tartunk? Az előzményekről?
Izrael Magyarország barátságos mérközés, a Románokkal való találkozás nem jó ómmen. Itt is a játékosság a közösségi szellem a megujulás valóságos tényeit hiányolom. Marad így a bizakodás! Mond már meg azért hány éve kopik ez a bizalom? platon /Nagy pénz kis foci./


----------



## sorak (2013 Február 2)

Elkészülnek az új stadionok, csak legyen addigra szurkolótábor


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Február 4)

Kíváncsian várom!


----------



## Caiero (2013 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Megjelent a Zsiráf Diákmagazin legújabb száma, benne érdekes sporthírekkel! Nektek kifejezetten a Jimmy Jump-ról szóló cikket ajánlom!
A magazint az alábbi linken találjátok:
http://www.zsiraf.hu/e-ujsag/2013_02/


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

Hala Madrid!


----------



## spbob (2013 Március 26)

Ki mit tippel a török-magyar meccsre?
Remélem nem egy skót vezeti a mai meccset...


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 11)

Miután a Török - Magyart úgy ahogy túléltük az őszi Román - Magyar a nagy kérdés. Vajon elhozzuk legalább az 1 pontot, mint ők nálunk?


----------



## Caiero (2013 Április 18)

A linken található magazinunkban olvashattok a Budapesten rendezett Közép-európai Egyetemek Kupájáról!
http://www.zsiraf.hu/e-ujsag/2013_03/
Köszönöm, ha olvassátok!


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 7)

Sajnos 3:0 lett a Romania Magyarorszag mecs.
Mi lehet az oka, hogy nem sikerul valahogy a gol rugas?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Szeptember 8)

Melitta írta:


> Sajnos 3:0 lett a Romania Magyarorszag mecs.
> Mi lehet az oka, hogy nem sikerul valahogy a gol rugas?


Szerintem kevés még a stadion.


----------



## NaPeMa (2013 Szeptember 26)

"Kis pénz,kis foci,nagy pénz ,nagy foci".( Puskás Ferenc)


----------



## Melitta (2013 Október 16)

1:8, 8:1 Szomoru vegeredmeny. Hollandia Magyarorszag
Kaptak is hideget meleget a neten ezert az eredmenyert.

Valogatas a netrol humorbol nincs hiany.

*A magyar válogatott kedvenc csokija: After Eight.
Lemaradt róla, mint Devecseri a térfélcseréről ..
Most lett igazán látványsportág Magyarországon a futball. ...
Legalább feledtetni tudtuk a románok elleni kudarcot.
Hollandia jobban teljesít.
Gyalázat, szégyen, szánalom! Egervárinál nem szabad megállni...
Hogy nem szakad rá az égbolt erre a Vági nevű bukott ÁPV-vezérigazgatóra!” 
Mi az hogy nyolc év? Nyolc gól! Ami megtörtént a futballban ugyanaz fog történni ezzel a kormánnyal is. Akarni nem elég, tudni is kell”
Ti nem álltok helyt soha, sehol. És ebből vagytok milliomosok. 

Végül egy vers a sportblog-tol

Amszterdamból hazafelé
Azon gondolkodám:
Meg tud nekem bocsátani
Szégyent látott hazám?

Mit mondhatnék? Ennyi gólra
Sehol sincsen mentség.
Rúgtunk volna még, de ma sem
Nekünk volt szerencsénk.

Jutott eszembe számtalan
Csel, trükk és gondolat,
Mindahányszor Robben épp a 
Kapunk felé szaladt.

A reptérre így toppanék:
Szitok, harag helyett
Szótlanul, mint a hal, mit a
Dagály partra vetett...

*


----------



## atomvakond (2013 Október 22)

NaPeMa írta:


> "Kis pénz,kis foci,nagy pénz ,nagy foci".( Puskás Ferenc)



Ez anno igaz volt, de ma már a " Nagy pénz kis foci " a helyes szlogen ezekre a falábú senkiháziakra, és akkor még finom voltam..ezért nézem inkább az Nfl meccseket...


----------



## zoli1986 (2013 Október 25)

Ezeknél még egy grundról összeszedett csapat is jobban játszott volna.


----------



## miniklinik (2013 December 28)

felnőtt emberek találhatnának jobb időtöltést is mint azt, hogy 22-en kergetnek egy labdát marha sok pénzért. Aztán még van egy őrült is, aki erre rendezi be álmai államát. Ez a hely Magyarország.


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Hajrá Bilbao! Tottenham!


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 9)

Németország lesz a világbajnok.


----------



## tatra (2014 Szeptember 4)

Jövő héten indul a B.L.
Ki lesz a győztes?


----------



## Zsolt08 (2014 November 14)

De kihalt ez az oldal vajh mi lesz a Magyar-Finn meccs eredmenye?


----------



## telaci (2014 November 14)

... állítólag döntetlen ...


----------



## Zsolt08 (2014 November 17)

Ki izzadt gyozelem volt most mindenki Dardait akarja kapitanynak de mi lesz ha marciusban jon egy zako a gorogoktol?


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 5)

*Egymilliárdért hozhatjuk haza Dzsudzsák Balázst*

*Vajon mennyibe kerülne egy magyar klubnak a 30 éves futballista? Hány csapatunknak lenne reális esélye megszerezni?
*
Orbán Viktor hétfőn Abdel-Fattáh esz-Szíszi egyiptomi elnökkel találkozott. Az arab fórumon részt vett Dzsudzsák Balázs is, aki jelenleg az arab emírségekbeli al-Vahda játékosa. Az esemény után a miniszterelnök összefutott a magyar futballistával, akit megpróbált hazacsalogatni:

_"Hazajöhetne már, nem tudom, mit keres az araboknál, volt ott már eleget. Mi is szeretjük a jó futballt, de ahhoz kell jó futballista."_ – kérlelte Dzsudzsákot a miniszterelnök, aki a találkozóról készült videót megosztotta a Facebook-oldalán.




Vajon mikor láthatjuk Dzsudzsákot egy magyar klub mezében?





Dzsudzsák azt felelte, szívesen jönne, de vajon mekkora esély van erre? *Mennyibe kerülne egy magyar klubnak, ha idén szerződtetné a 30 éves magyar szélsőt?* A



információja szerint mindössze három hazai gárda, a Ferencváros, a Videoton és a Debrecen jöhetne szóba.

Az al-Vahda három millió eurót (900 millió forintot) fizetett Dzsudzsákért a Bursaspornak, és aligha mondana le róla kevesebbért. A válogatott csapatkapitánya havi 87 millió forintot keres az Egyesült Arab Emírségekben, ami 11-szerese a legjobban fizetett NB I-es magyar játékos, Juhász Roland bérének. Magyarán *Dzsudzsák Balázs az átigazolási díjjal és a bérével együtt még akkor is legalább egy milliárd forintba kerülne, ha felére csökkentené a fizetési igényét.*




Dzsudzsák Balázs egy milliárd forintba kerülne egy magyar klubnak
Fotó: Getty Images Hungary




_"Mindenki szívesebben játszik a saját jó bajnokságában. Nagyon kevesen hagyják el örömmel a hazájukat. _

Szívesen maradsz Magyarországon, ha megtalálod a számításodat anyagilag és szakmailag.
_Azt viszont mindannyian tudjuk, hogy nálunk ez nagyon nehéz, ezért kell külföldre menni. Balázs évek óta külföldön játszik, szereti Magyarországot, szereti Budapestet. Itthon szeretne maradni, itthon szeretne sikereket elérni. Szívesen választana magyar klubot, de egyelőre nincs rá lehetőség"_ – tudtuk meg Dzsudzsákhoz közel álló informátorunktól.

Ripost


----------



## Bogdán Ágnes (2017 Július 17)

Sajnos a magyar bajnokságban nincs olyan színvonal és anyagi lehetőség, hogy egy ilyen szintű játékos itthon maradjon.


----------



## oszandi (2017 Szeptember 9)

Azért valljuk be...jó néhány külföldön játszó futballistánk nem éri meg azt a pénzt ami a fizetésük.. :/


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 10)

Tegnap megint bizonyított a magyar futball válogatott!

A magyar labdarúgó-válogatott felkészülési mérkőzésen 2–1-re kikapott Luxemburgban.
Hogy mire készülnek fel az rejtély, de megérdemlik a csúcs szuper milliárdos stadionokat, meccsről meccsre egyre pocsékabb teljesítményt nyújtanak aranylábú senkiházi futballistáink!
Csak gratulálni lehet ehhez a teljesítményhez! Ennél mélyebbre már művészet süllyedni!


----------



## Melitta (2017 November 13)

Pedig igen csak motivalva vannak zsebileg...


----------



## Balog Vince (2018 Január 2)

A magyar foci sose fog fejlődni megállt egy bizonyos szinten!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 23)




----------



## JónásImre HU (2020 Január 14)

Sajnos nem jutottunk ki az EB-re!
Azért: Hajrá UTE!!!


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 7)

Nem szeretem a focit, de ez tetszett:
https://mediaklikk.hu/video/2020/11/07/paks-puskas-akademia-6-2#


----------



## CasaLoma (2020 November 7)

ladysla írta:


> Nem szeretem a focit, de ez tetszett:
> https://mediaklikk.hu/video/2020/11/07/paks-puskas-akademia-6-2#


Puskás Akadémia?  Öcsi bácsi úgy forog a sírjában, mint a ventillátor.


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 25)

60 éves korában meghalt Diego Maradona​
Argentin sajtóhírek szerint hatvanéves korában meghalt Diego Maradona, minden idők egyik legnagyobb focistája. A hírt a CNN Brasil jelentette meg Twitteren, idő közben a BBC is megerősítette. Az első információk szerint tigrei otthonában állt le a szíve. A világbajnok argentin régóta betegeskedett, de november 4-én még arról szóltak a hírek, sikeresen távolítottak el egy vérrögöt Maradona agyából.
A rutinműtétre egy magánklinikán került sor, Maradona szóvivője szerint nem volt gond a körülbelül 80 percig tartó operáció során, minden a vártaknak megfelelően alakult.

Maradona akkor gyengeség és étvágytalanság tüneteivel került kórházba, akkor depresszióra gyanakodtak az orvosok. Maradonát néhány napig benntartották megfigyelésre, de az őt műtő orvos akkor azt mondta, nem várható komplikáció.

Diego Maradona a Buenos Aires-től nem messze található Lanús-ban született 1960. október 30-án. 1970-ben kezdett el focizni, akkor egy lakhelyéhez közeli egyesületben az Estella Rojaban játszott. Két évvel később került az Argentinos Juniors korosztályos csapatába. Maradona mindössze tizenöt évesen mutatkozott be először felnőtt csapatban, az Argentinos Juniorsban, ekkor a 16-os számú mezt viselte. Első gólját a San Lorenzo de Mar del Plata ellen szerezte. A Juniorsban öt évet töltött el, az utolsó kettőben pedig gólkirályi címet is szerezett, ezt követően igazolt a hazája legjobbjának számító Boca Juniorsba. Velük 1981-ben nyert argentin bajnoki címet.








© AFP / Staff


1982-ben igazolt Európába, ekkor a Barcelona fizetett érte – akkor rekordnak számító – ötmillió eurót. Maradona két szezont töltött Katalóniában, a Barcelonával Ligakupát, Spanyol szuperkupát és kupát is nyert. A csapatba mindennek ellenére nem sikerült beilleszkednie, az Athletic Bilbao-ban futballozó Andoni Goikoetxea rúgásától súlyosan megsérült, a két csapat későbbi mérkőzésén kirobbant tömegverekedésben aktívan részt vett.

1984-ben ismét átigazolási rekordot jelentő 6,9 millió eurós összegért igazolt Olaszországba, a Napoli csapatához, akikkel kétszer megnyerte az olasz bajnokságot is. Nápolyi népszerűségéről sokat elmond, hogy akkoriban a dél-olaszok Argentínának komoly része Argentínának szurkolt Olaszország helyett válogatott szinten.








© FATIH AKTAS / ANADOLU AGENCY


Klubszinten is legenda lett, de minden idők legnagyobbjai közé a válogatottban lépett: 1986-ban világbajnokságot nyert Argentínával, aminek köszönhetően a mai napig sokszor feltűnik az alakja az ország templomaiban is. A mexikói tornát a közmegegyezés szerint szinte egyedül nyerte meg, amire a legjobb példa az Anglia elleni elődöntő volt: két gólt szerzett a 2-1-re megnyert meccsen, az egyik a csak “isten kezeként” emlegetett gólt szabálytalanul, a másik gólján viszont játszótárs nélkül vitte végig a labdát az egész pályán.

Aktív sportolói karrierje 1997-ig tartott a Napoli után egy sevillai kitérővel, és egy otthoni levezetéssel. Kedvenc csapatában, a Boca Juniorsban fejezte be.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 29)

Ennyi pénzt kapnak a magyar válogatott játékosai az Európa-bajnoki szereplésért​
*Eredetileg 371 millió euró lett volna a 2020-as Európa-bajnokság összdíjazása. A pandémia miatt végül negyven millióval kevesebb összegű lett a büdzsé, de így is ez minden idők legmagasabb Eb-pénzdíja.*

Minden induló csapat 9,25 millió euróval (3,245 milliárd forinttal) lett gazdagabb. A csoportkörben egy győzelemért 1 millió euró, egy döntetlenért 500 ezer járt. Így jól kiszámolható, hogy a mieink 10,25 millió eurót fociztak össze az Eb-részvétellel, illetve a csoportkörben elért két, bravúros döntetlennel.

A magyar válogatott játékosai, és a stábtagok minden esetben az elért eredmény alapján részesülnek a bónuszokból. Ezt már Szabó Gergő a válogatott sajtófőnöke árulta el a Nemzeti Sportnak:
„A válogatott játékosai, stábtagjai minden esetben az elért eredmény alapján részesülnek bónuszban. A bónusz kifizetése az UEFA-tól az MLSZ-nek átutalt díjazásból történik. A jelenlegi gyakorlat szerint az elért eredményért kapott összeg harminc százaléka a játékosoké, tizenöt százaléka a szakmai stábé. Az összeg tartalmazza az adókat és járulékokat is.”
Így aztán kiszámolható, hogy a 26 fős keret között 300 ezer eurót (105 millió forint), a stábtagok között 150 ezer eurót (53 millió forint) osztanak szét, míg a maradék 550 ezer euró (193 millió) az MLSZ pénztárát gazdagítja majd.
Az Európa bajnok 8 millió euróval, a döntős 5 millióval, az elődöntők vesztesei 4 millió euróval gazdagodnak. A nyolcaddöntőbe jutók másfél milliós, a negyeddöntőbe kerülők pedig 2,5 millió eurós bónuszban részesülnek.


----------

